# Jelenléti iv



## karak (2007 Szeptember 23)

hm.


----------



## Melitta (2008 Március 9)

Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
Itt a lehetoseg


----------



## Melitta (2008 Március 9)

1, jelen


----------



## imrus (2008 Március 9)

2 szia jelen


----------



## 1valaky (2008 Március 10)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


 

szuper vagykiss


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Március 10)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


 
Köszi, Melitta! kiss


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Március 10)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


Kreáltam egy mindegy mit ír be szóláncot a kezdőknek... azt se használják...
Talán túl egyszerű.


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 10)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


 
Nagyon segitö kész vagy de ilyen egy jó moderator.kiss


----------



## Melitta (2008 Március 11)

7, sziasztokkiss


----------



## Kalaman (2008 Március 11)

hello mindenki!


----------



## klne2 (2008 Március 11)

Üdvözlet Szegedről!


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 12)

Melitta írta:


> 7, sziasztokkiss


 
*KEDVES MELITTA GRATULÁLOK A 12 000. HOZZÁSZÓLÁSODHOZ *​ 
*ÉS MÉG TÖBBSZÖRÖS ENNYIT KIVÁNOK NEKED, MERT AMIG VAGY ADDIG MI IS LEHETÜNK.*kiss​ 


​


----------



## suri (2008 Március 16)

sziasztok


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2008 Március 19)

Köszönöm Melitta
aranyos vagy


----------



## dalika (2008 Március 31)

Köszönöm, Melitta.

Kár, hogy a regiszráció során ez az infó nem található.
Láthatod, hogy én lassanfél éve beléptem, de nem tudtam letölteni, amit szerettem volna, és nem akartam zavarni vele senkit mostanáig...


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Március 31)

MELITTA.....koszonom hogy itt lehetek es gratulalok.


----------



## andana (2008 Április 2)

Köszönöm szépen a lehetőséget!


----------



## Zsuzsidaisy (2008 Április 3)

Sziasztok!
Legyen szép napotok


----------



## fbl (2008 Április 5)

üdvözletem Kiskunfélegyházáról


----------



## acsosa (2008 Április 5)

Szeretnék gyorsan 20 hozzászólást.


----------



## acsosa (2008 Április 5)

És végre kommunikálni is szeretnék


----------



## acsosa (2008 Április 5)

Soha senki nem reagál semmire


----------



## acsosa (2008 Április 5)

Pedig olyan szimpik vagytok.


----------



## acsosa (2008 Április 5)

dalika írta:


> Köszönöm, Melitta.
> 
> Kár, hogy a regiszráció során ez az infó nem található.
> Láthatod, hogy én lassanfél éve beléptem, de nem tudtam letölteni, amit szerettem volna, és nem akartam zavarni vele senkit mostanáig...


 
Végre egy hasonszőrű...


----------



## lednew (2008 Április 5)

1 Reakció


----------



## acsosa (2008 Április 5)

Hol tudom a nyíregyházát átírni Nyíregyházára?


----------



## acsosa (2008 Április 5)

Éljen


----------



## lednew (2008 Április 5)

2. Reakció


----------



## lednew (2008 Április 5)

Vezérlőpult


----------



## lednew (2008 Április 5)

Vezérlőpult 
Profil módosítása


----------



## acsosa (2008 Április 5)

Megvan


----------



## angyalkám (2008 Április 5)

Hurrá még egy Szegedi Üdv!


----------



## acsosa (2008 Április 5)

Köszi, rendi vagy.


----------



## acsosa (2008 Április 5)

Szióóóóóó


----------



## lednew (2008 Április 5)

Sikerült módosítani a profilt?


----------



## lednew (2008 Április 5)

Már látom


----------



## lednew (2008 Április 5)

Acsosa!
Már állandó tag vagy.
És én????


----------



## lednew (2008 Április 5)

2


----------



## lednew (2008 Április 5)

1


----------



## lednew (2008 Április 5)

Köszönöm!


----------



## albaricsoka (2008 Április 5)

Nagyon jó ez a lehetőség


----------



## albaricsoka (2008 Április 5)

És már csk 7 hiányzik


----------



## albaricsoka (2008 Április 5)

De most már megyek új oldalt keresni. Köszönöm!


----------



## menesszi (2008 Április 5)

csatlakozom


----------



## pergamon (2008 Április 6)

Bár csak így gondolkodna más is !


----------



## fbl (2008 Április 6)

Egyre szórakoztatóbb


----------



## Lacus75 (2008 Április 6)

Itt vagyok én is


----------



## N03R (2008 Április 6)

Helló.Itt vagyok, és köszönöm Melitta!!! )))


----------



## zext (2008 Április 6)

jelen.(köszi)


----------



## patekkata (2008 Április 6)

jelen


----------



## Indulbandul (2008 Április 6)

Én is jelentkezem és köszönöm a lehtőséget.


----------



## nagytomi (2008 Április 6)

Bejelentkezem, üdv mindenkinek!


----------



## g.kata84 (2008 Április 7)

Köszi Melitta!


----------



## g.kata84 (2008 Április 7)

Én még nagyon új vagyok és minden ÚJ nekem!


----------



## Nyuszo66 (2008 Április 10)

Sziasztok


----------



## minerals (2008 Április 10)

Szép Napot Mindenkinek!Üdvözlet Siófokról!


----------



## Sunshinebabe (2008 Április 10)

Üdv Győrből


----------



## Sunshinebabe (2008 Április 10)

Legyen mindenkinek szép napja


----------



## sanyika84ancsa (2008 Április 10)

Sziasztok! Nagyon jó az oldal! Köszi Melitta!


----------



## sanyika84ancsa (2008 Április 10)

Mindenkinek napfényesen szép délutánt!


----------



## D3v14nc3 (2008 Április 10)

Sziasztok!
Szép estét mindenkinek!
Köszi Melitta!


----------



## birojanos1 (2008 Április 10)

Én is itt vagyok!


----------



## birojanos1 (2008 Április 10)

Még mindig....


----------



## Lilla49 (2008 Április 10)

**

Szép estét Mindenkinek


----------



## tacska (2008 Április 10)

Szépeste!


----------



## birojanos1 (2008 Április 10)

jó éjszakát!


----------



## edumanó (2008 Április 10)

sziasztok!


----------



## edumanó (2008 Április 10)

végre!nem is tudom már 
mióta várok erre a lehetőségre!


----------



## edumanó (2008 Április 10)

hálás köszönet kedves Mellitta!


----------



## edumanó (2008 Április 10)

Nekem már csak 4


----------



## edumanó (2008 Április 10)

ha minden igaz....


----------



## edumanó (2008 Április 10)

jó éjszakát mindenkinek!!


----------



## neo1matrix (2008 Április 10)

Sziasztok mindenki! Szép estét annak aki az én időzónámban van!


----------



## neo1matrix (2008 Április 10)

És azoknak is akik nem, nekik a napszakhoz méltó köszöntést


----------



## neo1matrix (2008 Április 10)

Jah és jelen, bocsánat ez lemaradt.
Köszi Melitta, egy angyal vagy


----------



## Nyuszo66 (2008 Április 11)

Halihó


----------



## Mazli (2008 Április 11)

Szép napot kívánok mindenkinek!


----------



## rnemeth61 (2008 Április 11)

Hurrá itt az első igazi tavaszi nap!


----------



## biobio1 (2008 Április 11)

köszönöm a lehetőséget, szép napot kívánok mindenkinek!


----------



## nagytomi (2008 Április 12)

Üdv és jó hétvégét mindenkinek!


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Április 14)

Jo hetet kivanok mindenkinek es.....moderatoroknak!


----------



## tarigzsuzsa (2008 Április 14)

Szia Mindenkinek!
Még új lennék itt...
Zsuzsa


----------



## Csaba5 (2008 Április 14)

Sziasztok, 
jelen!


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Április 14)

Szep jo napot minden kedves benezonek es ujaknak egyarany!


----------



## CSODÁS (2008 Április 14)

Itt vagyok veletek!


----------



## kicsimarcsi (2008 Április 14)

Szeretettel üdvözöllek


----------



## Motoflo (2008 Április 14)

Köszöntelek Titeket


----------



## Motoflo (2008 Április 14)

Azt hiszem tag leszek itt, sok sok jó téma van.


----------



## Motoflo (2008 Április 14)

De most egyenlőre állandó szeretnék lenni.


----------



## Motoflo (2008 Április 14)

Ami holnap (holnapután) meg is lesz. Köszönöm.


----------



## Lorcika (2008 Április 14)

Sziasztok! 
Szeretnék itt nálatok én is állandó tag lenni.


----------



## gomezino (2008 Április 15)

Üdvözlet mindenkinek!


----------



## hbogi87 (2008 Április 15)

en is itt vagyok am  sziasztok!!!


----------



## CSODÁS (2008 Április 15)

Jó,hogy itt vagytok!


----------



## Controller (2008 Április 15)

Szépjónapot kívánok!


----------



## Controller (2008 Április 15)

Ismét itt vagyok


----------



## madisz (2008 Április 19)

Üdvözlet Hódmezővásárhelyről!


----------



## madisz (2008 Április 19)

köszönöm ezt a lehetőséget!


----------



## madisz (2008 Április 19)

Már nem sok kell hogy 20 legyen.


----------



## madisz (2008 Április 19)

na még egyet


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Április 19)




----------



## KriszTom (2008 Április 22)

Sziasztok!
Nagyon örülök, hogy ilyen segítőkész mindenki ezen a fórumon!
Már most megszerettem!


----------



## bogyos (2008 Április 22)

Szép napot derűset, és hozzá nagyon jóóó kedvet Sziasztok!


----------



## wyssy (2008 Április 22)

Sziasztok! Nagyon köszi a lehetőséget, még ma össze kell szednem a hozzászókásokat, mert szeretnék letölteni egy verset a holnapi órámra.


----------



## ksasa (2008 Április 22)

Üdv!

Én azt gondoltam, hamar összeszedem a 20 hozzászólást. Tévedtem. Nem kellett volna számokat írnom növekvő sorrendbe hozzászólásonként..... 

Sasa.


----------



## wyssy (2008 Április 22)

ksasa írta:


> Üdv!
> 
> Én azt gondoltam, hamar összeszedem a 20 hozzászólást. Tévedtem. Nem kellett volna számokat írnom növekvő sorrendbe hozzászólásonként.....
> 
> Sasa.




Törölték a hozzászólásaidat?


----------



## gyufe (2008 Április 22)

szia


----------



## brzegbo (2008 Április 23)

Sziasztok, remek honlap! Örülök, hogy ellátogattam ide... mostantól gyakran fogok ide jönni!


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Április 23)

Sziasztok! udv a MODERATORNAK es minden ide latogatonak,szep bekes napot kivanok!


----------



## gimble (2008 Április 29)

Jó itt. Köszönöm !


----------



## Juvi.08 (2008 Május 2)

Szép reggel Nektek!


----------



## Zsu70 (2008 Május 2)

Szervusztok! 1 fő jelen!


----------



## maóci (2008 Május 4)

Sziasztok! És még egy jelen!


----------



## Juvi.08 (2008 Május 4)

Üdv mindenkinek!


----------



## carly (2008 Május 4)

Sziasztok! Jelen!


----------



## panda21 (2008 Május 4)

Nagyon kellemes jövő hetet kívánok Mindenkinek


----------



## roppa (2008 Május 7)

Neked is hasonlókat


----------



## kleo22 (2008 Május 7)

Sziasztok!
"Előre nézek: nem vagyok ott./ Hátra nézek: ott sem. Hova tűntem?”


----------



## Krajic (2008 Május 7)

Jelen...


----------



## DooDoo (2008 Május 7)

Hello mindenkinek, és jelen


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Május 9)

JELEN.


----------



## Kalaman (2008 Május 9)

Üdvözlök mindenkit!


----------



## Juvi.08 (2008 Május 9)

Szép estét Nektek!


----------



## Tibesz (2008 Május 9)

Szia Mindenkinek!


----------



## kisstimi (2008 Május 10)

sziasztok


----------



## sonyericsson (2008 Május 10)

hellosztok!


----------



## Snake_ (2008 Május 10)

HelloSziaJónapotCsókolom


----------



## panda21 (2008 Május 10)

Sziasztok!
Kellemes hétvégét Mindenkinek


----------



## Kinga88 (2008 Május 10)

Sziasztok


----------



## tuti78 (2008 Május 11)

Jelen! helló Mindenkinek!
Külön üdv. a moderátornak!


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 Május 11)

Sziasztok! Kelemes ÜNNEPEKET mindenkinek!!


----------



## zamboilona (2008 Május 11)

Eniko05 írta:


> Sziasztok! Kelemes ÜNNEPEKET mindenkinek!!



Vidám ÜNNEPEKET kívánok én is.
Főképp azért mert még ehhez nem kötődik még semmiféle vásárlási láz sem.


----------



## T.Sophie (2008 Május 12)

Én is kellemes ünnepeket kívánok és szép napot!


----------



## Bali77 (2008 Május 12)

jelen!


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Május 12)

itt vagyok...


----------



## linoge (2008 Május 13)

hali!

De rossz dolgozni


----------



## Juvi.08 (2008 Május 17)

Kellemes hétvégét Nektek! :..:


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Május 17)




----------



## Blangyal (2008 Május 17)

no, eggyel több hozzászólás.. hol is tartok?


----------



## Blangyal (2008 Május 17)

jaj de jó, már csak 9 kell!!


----------



## stee (2008 Május 18)

Beköszönök 
Szép napot!
érdekes, ezt a topikot még sosem láttam, bár már jórégóta látogatom a Canadahunt


----------



## melanie1974 (2008 Május 18)

Legalázatosabb tiszteletem!
(Amúgy sziasztok!)


----------



## Juvi.08 (2008 Május 18)

Jó reggelt, derűs napot!


----------



## szuperlove (2008 Május 19)

Szijasztok


----------



## mimike74 (2008 Május 21)

Jó éjszakát!


----------



## nortx (2008 Május 21)

Üdv midnekinek!


----------



## dorian2003 (2008 Május 21)

sziasztok!


----------



## nortx (2008 Május 21)

csáó neked is!


----------



## carly (2008 Május 21)

sziasztok


----------



## Angelo86 (2008 Május 23)

Jelen


----------



## Katibogar (2008 Május 23)

Jelen habar mar felig alszom


----------



## Ilus6 (2008 Május 23)

Sziasztok!


----------



## katsa (2008 Május 23)

Ez a nekem való topic!


----------



## katsa (2008 Május 23)

Szóval üdvözlök mindenkit ezen a kicsit borús, de szép napon!


----------



## szerpyko (2008 Május 25)

hát akkor itt vagyok én is!!!!!


----------



## zsocaozd (2008 Május 27)

Sziasztok!


----------



## zsocaozd (2008 Május 27)

Nekem


----------



## zsocaozd (2008 Május 27)

még


----------



## zsocaozd (2008 Május 27)

sok


----------



## zsocaozd (2008 Május 27)

hozzászólásra


----------



## zsocaozd (2008 Május 27)

van


----------



## zsocaozd (2008 Május 27)

szükségem.


----------



## zsocaozd (2008 Május 27)

Köszönet a


----------



## zsocaozd (2008 Május 27)

moderátoroknak


----------



## zsocaozd (2008 Május 27)

ezért a


----------



## zsocaozd (2008 Május 27)

topic-ért!


----------



## zsocaozd (2008 Május 27)

Nagyon


----------



## zsocaozd (2008 Május 27)

szeretnék


----------



## öveg (2008 Május 27)

Könnyű dolog


----------



## zsocaozd (2008 Május 27)

20 db


----------



## öveg (2008 Május 27)

bölcsnek lenni.


----------



## zsocaozd (2008 Május 27)

üzenetet


----------



## öveg (2008 Május 27)

Csak gondolj


----------



## zsocaozd (2008 Május 27)

összeszedni.


----------



## öveg (2008 Május 27)

valami butaságra,


----------



## zsocaozd (2008 Május 27)

Csak azt nem tudom, miért van az, hogy már rég megvan a 20 üzenet, valamint a 2 nap és a rendszer még mindig nem enged csatolmányt letölteni.


----------



## zsocaozd (2008 Május 27)

Segítenél?


----------



## öveg (2008 Május 27)

aztán ne mondd ki.


----------



## zsocaozd (2008 Május 27)

*zsocaozd*, a lap megetekintésére nincs jogosultságod, ennek a következő okai lehetnek:

Esetleg más üzenetét próbálod módosítani, vagy az adminisztrátori lehetöségeket használni.
Ha épp üzenetet próbálsz küldeni, elképzelhető, hogy ezt az adminisztrátor itt nem engedélyezte.


----------



## Banbet (2008 Május 28)

Sziasztok!
Én is jelen vagyok... Szép napot mindenkinek aki erre jár!!!


----------



## timi0719 (2008 Május 28)

halihó! szép napunk volt ma!
egytemista csajok üdvözletét küldöm mindenkinek


----------



## Vándorpatkány (2008 Május 29)

Helló! Szép is lenne a nap ha nem kéne dolgozni.


----------



## Gyuluss (2008 Május 30)

Sziasztok! Tök jó ez az oldal,mert megtaláltam rajta egy két olyan operettnótát,amiket egyik ismerősöm anyukája keres


----------



## brigikun87 (2008 Június 3)

Helló!!! hát köszi nagyon segítőkész vagy!!!


----------



## Kiso2 (2008 Június 4)

Megjöttem!!!
Üdv mindenkinek!


----------



## Zoegirl (2008 Június 4)

Mosolygós szép napot mindenkinek!


----------



## Zoegirl (2008 Június 4)

Köszönöm! Állandó Tagság! Ollé:-D


----------



## Kiso2 (2008 Június 4)

Huszadik!!!

Ígérem lesz még több is!


----------



## Kiso2 (2008 Június 4)

és akkor még egy!


----------



## raluca (2008 Június 4)

Szép napot kívánok mindenkinek! Köszönet a moderátoroknak ezért a topic-ért!


----------



## raluca (2008 Június 4)

Sziasztok!


----------



## iscram (2008 Június 4)

Nagyon jó ötlet


----------



## iscram (2008 Június 4)

Díjazom, hogy könnyítitek a 20 hozzászólás összeszedését ))


----------



## iscram (2008 Június 4)

És ezennel üdvözlök mindenkit itt ezen az oldalon, örülök, hogy rátok találtam!


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Június 4)

iscram írta:


> Díjazom, hogy könnyítitek a 20 hozzászólás összeszedését ))


 
Miért kell annyira hajtani a "húszra" ?


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Június 4)

iscram írta:


> És ezennel üdvözlök mindenkit itt ezen az oldalon, örülök, hogy rátok találtam!


 
Én se vagyok "régi".
Üdvözöllek a többiek nevében is !


----------



## sygmarom (2008 Június 4)

ez egy nagyon szuper ötlet


----------



## sygmarom (2008 Június 4)

köszönet és kézcsók érte


----------



## czili (2008 Június 5)

Mindenkinek kellemes napot, legyen a föld bármely részén!
Ha mosolyogsz, visszamosolyognak rád!kiss


----------



## thrash (2008 Június 5)

sziasztok


----------



## nor78 (2008 Június 5)

jelen és üdv mindenkinek!


----------



## Juvi.08 (2008 Június 12)

Szép napot, kedves fórumtársak!


----------



## vfr800 (2008 Június 12)

Sziasztok,kösz a lehetőséget!


----------



## diavolic (2008 Június 12)

Sziasztok


----------



## fibola (2008 Június 12)

Sziasztok, üdv Szegedről!


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Június 13)

Sziasztok.....udv.mindenkit es a moderatornak....koszonom.


----------



## CSODÁS (2008 Június 13)

Szép estét!


----------



## sziam011 (2008 Június 14)

Csepel-szigeten szép napra ébredtünk.Süt a nap és csicseregnek a madarak.


----------



## papisten (2008 Június 14)

Szép napot.


----------



## mon10 (2008 Június 15)

Jó munkát, a brigádnak ezt üzenem ...


----------



## gizko52 (2008 Június 15)

Jó éjt, szép álmokat a fórumozóknak!


----------



## Ginniee (2008 Június 18)

Szép napot!


----------



## Eva78 (2008 Június 18)

Sziasztok!


----------



## mézesmaci (2008 Június 18)

Jó éjt


----------



## nykaresz (2008 Június 20)

Minden jót mindenkinek!


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Június 20)

Kivanok kellemes hetvege es jo pihenes minden CH tagnak es mindekinek aki erre jar.


----------



## Fredia (2008 Június 20)

Boldog pénteket!


----------



## Potyoka (2008 Június 21)

Sziasztok ! Mindenkinek a legjobbakat a hét minden napjára !


----------



## Tiffany (2008 Június 23)

Sziasztok!


----------



## ivetter (2008 Június 23)

Sziasztok!


----------



## ReLa (2008 Július 1)

Üdv minden EMBER-nek!


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Július 1)

Mindenkinek.....


----------



## Nextly (2008 Július 1)

sokadik vok de itt vagyok


----------



## Bencuska08 (2008 Július 10)

Én még csak most érkeztem: sziasztok.


----------



## Pilisi árpi (2008 Július 10)

Új vagyok itt,sziasztok.


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Július 11)

Kedves Új Tagok! 
Írás előtt jó lenne ha olvásnátok is egy keveset. Pl. Új tagok tájékoztatója, Jelenléti ív stb.
Zökkenőmentesebben tudnátok bekapcsolódni... 
Üdv. Wulfi


----------



## posta (2008 Július 11)

sziasztok!

Szép napot!


----------



## tilituli (2008 Július 11)

Üdv!


----------



## Pilisi árpi (2008 Július 11)

Wulfi írta:


> Kedves Új Tagok!
> Írás előtt jó lenne ha olvásnátok is egy keveset. Pl. Új tagok tájékoztatója, Jelenléti ív stb.
> Zökkenőmentesebben tudnátok bekapcsolódni...
> Üdv. Wulfi[/quot*********** Kedves Wulfi ha más forumra is benézel láthatod nem csak be köszöntem .További kellemes szép napot  Pilisi Árpi


----------



## Mester126Mari (2008 Július 11)

jelen


----------



## opel (2008 Július 12)

Szép estét mindenkinek.


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Július 12)

Szép hajnalt !


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Július 12)

Pilisi árpi írta:


> Wulfi írta:
> 
> 
> > Kedves Új Tagok!
> ...


----------



## Perecke (2008 Július 12)

*Zelk Zoltán - Füzesi Zsuzsa: Ákombákom*

Képes verseskönyv beszkennelve.


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Július 13)

hogy elöl legyen...


----------



## oli60 (2008 Július 13)

Én is új vagyok, próbálok valamit feltenni.


----------



## oli60 (2008 Július 13)

Az oldal jónak tűnik, már több vers szövegét, és néhány zenét is letöltöttem. Persze eddig csak a "szabad" üzenetekből.


----------



## n3whous3 (2008 Július 15)

:---|


----------



## Magdolane (2008 Július 15)

....


----------



## Magdolane (2008 Július 15)

.....


----------



## Mester126Mari (2008 Július 16)

menjetek már aludni


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Július 16)

...


----------



## Mester126Mari (2008 Július 16)

Jó reggelt


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Július 16)




----------



## Trix1001 (2008 Július 16)

Akkor én is köszöntelek mindannyiatokat... és élvezem a pihent agyatokat. Apropó, mi lenne, ha valaki indítana egy ilyen játékot, hogy rimekbe szedve válaszoljunk? Még nem gondoltam végig hogyan is, de hátha valakinek szárba szökken az ötlet...


----------



## sikos (2008 Július 16)

helló


----------



## sikos (2008 Július 16)

szeretem őket


----------



## sikos (2008 Július 16)

hajrá midnenkinek!


----------



## sikos (2008 Július 16)

elegem van!!


----------



## sikos (2008 Július 16)

olyan sok szomorú hír van mostanában


----------



## sikos (2008 Július 16)

engem minden bosszant


----------



## sikos (2008 Július 16)

jók a képek!


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Július 17)

Trix1001 írta:


> Akkor én is köszöntelek mindannyiatokat... és élvezem a pihent agyatokat. Apropó, mi lenne, ha valaki indítana egy ilyen játékot, hogy rimekbe szedve válaszoljunk? Még nem gondoltam végig hogyan is, de hátha valakinek szárba szökken az ötlet...


 
ha jól emlékszem, van itt ilyen topik... elő lehetne bányászni..


----------



## sajtimadi (2008 Július 17)

Egész jól szórakozok a Szójátékokkal. Vajon leszek egyszer állandó Tag? Hallóóóóóóóóó!


----------



## Jazzi (2008 Július 17)

Kellemes napot mindenkinek


----------



## zahardi (2008 Július 17)

Hellóka nyalóka!


----------



## angeldust (2008 Július 17)

Szép napot!


----------



## szmarta (2008 Július 20)

*Zdenek Miler: A kisvakond és a nyuszi*

Most kaptuk ajándékba, nálunk ez nem kapható, nagyon örültünk neki, remélem ti is....


----------



## Dorothy13 (2008 Július 20)

sziasztok


----------



## KittKett (2008 Július 20)

SZép napot mindenkinek!


----------



## KittKett (2008 Július 20)

És köszönjük a lehetőséget!


----------



## kleo78 (2008 Július 21)

Helló.én is itt vagyok.Kösz Melitta.


----------



## álomkép (2008 Július 22)

Kösy!


----------



## Rozi761 (2008 Július 22)

Helló! Nagyon szépen köszönöm,hogy válaszoltál.Sajnos nem ezt keresem, ez már megvan, az Uram, uram c.dalt keresem. Üdv. Rozi


----------



## Rozi761 (2008 Július 22)

Naska!Bocsáss meg,most vettem észre,hogy nem a megfelelő helyre került a levelem. Rozi


----------



## PanzerMeyer (2008 Július 22)

sfgsdfg


----------



## PanzerMeyer (2008 Július 22)

sdfgsdfg


----------



## PanzerMeyer (2008 Július 22)

asdfsad


----------



## PanzerMeyer (2008 Július 22)

asdfs


----------



## PanzerMeyer (2008 Július 22)

asdfasdf


----------



## PanzerMeyer (2008 Július 22)

asdfsadf


----------



## PanzerMeyer (2008 Július 22)

asdfsadf


----------



## PanzerMeyer (2008 Július 22)

asdfasd


----------



## PanzerMeyer (2008 Július 22)

ghtrhtr


----------



## PanzerMeyer (2008 Július 22)

ghjghj


----------



## PanzerMeyer (2008 Július 22)

5t4utu34


----------



## PanzerMeyer (2008 Július 22)

éjlkghjg


----------



## PanzerMeyer (2008 Július 22)

lgbjhjf


----------



## PanzerMeyer (2008 Július 22)

5zrtgdf


----------



## PanzerMeyer (2008 Július 22)

ftufdrzdstr


----------



## PanzerMeyer (2008 Július 22)

iuthdg


----------



## PanzerMeyer (2008 Július 22)

hsdbhsd


----------



## PanzerMeyer (2008 Július 22)

khftufkj


----------



## PanzerMeyer (2008 Július 22)

ioiugfd


----------



## PanzerMeyer (2008 Július 22)

kgijfrfzud


----------



## masika007 (2008 Július 23)

x


----------



## bitang (2008 Július 23)

Bzettejkxcjxcjnxcnklmkéklémlcldskhjhjyxchjxchjhjjyxcxy.mjjjjj


----------



## Pilisi árpi (2008 Július 24)

Szsiasztok ,szép napot!


----------



## vakondok (2008 Július 25)

*E. Türk - Minimanók bábszinháza*

Remélem tetszeni fog mindenkinek a fiam imádja


----------



## angyalkám (2008 Július 25)

*angyalkám*

 Szép napot mindenkinek  Egy kis hazaival!


----------



## b.p. (2008 Július 25)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


 
Jelen!


----------



## b.p. (2008 Július 25)

Jééé! Ez nem jelenik meg a legfrissebb hozzászólások közt!  Pedig fel szerettem volna vinni, hogy látsszon...  Ember tervez....


----------



## Patientia (2008 Július 25)

*Marék Veronika -Csúnya kislány*

Szerintem is jó ötlet, csatlakozom is egy újabb Marék Veronika könyvvel.


----------



## gezarol (2008 Július 25)

Én már látom


----------



## vakondok (2008 Július 27)

*Répa mese*

Remélem tetszeni fog


----------



## cukilany (2008 Július 28)

jelen


----------



## marchello (2008 Július 28)

helló!


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Július 28)

Sziasztok......jottem es mar jelentkezek,udvozlok mindenkit.


----------



## vakondok (2008 Július 28)

*A rút kiskacsa*

Fotózva készült


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Július 28)

Hozzászólás-gyűjtők, itt a lehetőség!


----------



## reddog (2008 Július 28)

jelen


----------



## Vidavi (2008 Július 28)

jelen


----------



## Julcsipulcsi (2008 Július 29)

*Marék Veronika: Boribon és a hét lufi*

No, próbáljuk meg újra!


----------



## vakondok (2008 Július 30)

*Egyszer volt Budán kutyavásár*

Fotózva készült,remélem tetszeni fog


----------



## ujvilageva (2008 Július 30)

jelen


----------



## reddog (2008 Július 30)

jelen


----------



## Patientia (2008 Július 31)

*Bella István: Áni-Máni naptára*

Kedves képes-verseskönyv.


----------



## batkamano45 (2008 Július 31)

hellooo


----------



## hekata (2008 Július 31)

Sziasztok


----------



## Mesga (2008 Július 31)

Halihóóó...
.


----------



## katalin17 (2008 Augusztus 1)

jóreggelt


----------



## Patientia (2008 Augusztus 1)

*Csukás István: A nagy ho-ho-horgász télen*

Igaz, hogy nyár van, de most egy téli történetet találtam


----------



## marchello (2008 Augusztus 1)

*Tóth Krisztina, Catherine Burki, Simon Hilda: Marci mosogat*

Tóth Krisztina, Catherine Burki, Simon Hilda: Marci mosogat


----------



## marchello (2008 Augusztus 2)

*Varga Katalin:Segítek anyunak*

Varga Katalin:Segítek anyunak
Helyes kis mesekönyv.


----------



## marchello (2008 Augusztus 2)

*Marie-Claude Monchaux: Sehány éves kislány*

Gyönyörű könyv a gyerek születéséről, gyerekeknek.
Kislányként az egyik kedvenc könyvem volt!!

[HIDE]<!--[if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:WordDocument> <w:View>Normal</w:View> <w:Zoom>0</w:Zoom> <w:HyphenationZone>21</w:HyphenationZone> <wunctuationKerning/> <w:ValidateAgainstSchemas/> <w:SaveIfXMLInvalid>false</w:SaveIfXMLInvalid> <w:IgnoreMixedContent>false</w:IgnoreMixedContent> <w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText>false</w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText> <w:Compatibility> <w:BreakWrappedTables/> <w:SnapToGridInCell/> <w:WrapTextWithPunct/> <w:UseAsianBreakRules/> <wontGrowAutofit/> </w:Compatibility> <w:BrowserLevel>MicrosoftInternetExplorer4</w:BrowserLevel> </w:WordDocument> </xml><![endif]--><!--[if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:LatentStyles DefLockedState="false" LatentStyleCount="156"> </w:LatentStyles> </xml><![endif]--><!--[if gte mso 10]> <style> /* Style Definitions */ table.MsoNormalTable {mso-style-name:"Normál táblázat"; mso-tstyle-rowband-size:0; mso-tstyle-colband-size:0; mso-style-noshow:yes; mso-style-parent:""; mso-padding-alt:0cm 5.4pt 0cm 5.4pt; mso-para-margin:0cm; mso-para-margin-bottom:.0001pt; mso-pagination:widow-orphan; font-size:10.0pt; font-family:"Times New Roman"; mso-ansi-language:#0400; mso-fareast-language:#0400; mso-bidi-language:#0400;} </style> <![endif]--> http://data.hu/get/163472/A_sehany_eves_kislany.pdf.html
[/HIDE]


----------



## kovrob (2008 Augusztus 2)

hahó!


----------



## Kru (2008 Augusztus 2)

jelen )


----------



## marchello (2008 Augusztus 2)

*Álomba ringató mesék - Benedek Elek: Apró mesék*

Álomba ringató mesék
Benedek Elek: Apró mesék


----------



## marchello (2008 Augusztus 2)

*Mesék*

Bálint Ágnes: Mazsola
Gazdag Erzsi: Mesebolt


----------



## Smaragd (2008 Augusztus 3)

Sziasztok


----------



## sympatico (2008 Augusztus 3)

thx, tényleg az ifju tagokert van ez atopik


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Augusztus 3)

sympatico írta:


> thx, tényleg az ifju tagokert van ez atopik


 
bizony, itt lehet összeszedni a 20 hozzászólást


----------



## vakondok (2008 Augusztus 3)

*Kreatívos könyv*

Fotózva készítettem ezt a könyvet,papírból készített dolgok találhatók benne.


----------



## angyalkám (2008 Augusztus 3)

*angyalkám*

 Szép jó estét minden kedves topikolonakkiss


----------



## Julcsipulcsi (2008 Augusztus 4)

Sziasztok!

Látom alakul a kis topicom, nagyon örülök neki!
És annak is, hogy más is szereti a jó kis meséket!
Még én is körülnézek a csajok szobájban, hogy még mit érne meg bescannel-ni!


Kriszta


----------



## lanalwen (2008 Augusztus 4)

Hi, itt Lanny!


----------



## vakondok (2008 Augusztus 4)

*Két kecskegida a hídon*

Ez is fotózva készült.Remélem tetszeni fog mindenkinek


----------



## marchello (2008 Augusztus 7)

*Marci szerel- alagút*

Nagyon aranyos sorozat következő része!


----------



## hannah7 (2008 Augusztus 7)

Szép napot mindenkinek!


----------



## mlnrmrt (2008 Augusztus 7)

Jó napot kívánok


----------



## iildi (2008 Augusztus 7)

Jó étvágyat, aki éppen ebédel!
Aki nem, annak szép napot!


----------



## momo34 (2008 Augusztus 7)

Szép napot kívánok mindenkinek!


----------



## CSODÁS (2008 Augusztus 7)

Kellemes délutánt kivánok mindenkinek!


----------



## Adryen (2008 Augusztus 7)

sziasztok


----------



## vakondok (2008 Augusztus 9)

*A városi és a falusi egér*

Ez is fotózva készült több részben teszem fel íme itt az első


----------



## vakondok (2008 Augusztus 11)

*A városi és a falusi egér*

folyt...


----------



## Debil33 (2008 Augusztus 11)

Sziasztok!
Debil vagyok!!


----------



## Tinoru (2008 Augusztus 11)

Itt vagyok


----------



## istvandia (2008 Augusztus 11)

Szép estét kívánok mindenkinek!!!!


----------



## istvandia (2008 Augusztus 11)

Bár még csak tegnap regisztráltam nagyon tetszik ez az oldal....


----------



## agotagitti (2008 Augusztus 12)

Sziasztok Csak, hogy nekem is legyen plusz egy hozzászólás)
Meg amúgy is.


----------



## vakondok (2008 Augusztus 12)

*A városi és a falusi egér*

Folyt...


----------



## babsz25 (2008 Augusztus 12)

Sziasztok, köszi, hogy regelhettem, nagyon klassz itt minden


----------



## vakondok (2008 Augusztus 13)

*A városi és a falusi egér*

és ez a vége.


----------



## CSODÁS (2008 Augusztus 15)

Hahó,szép napot kivánok mindenkinek!


----------



## RIS (2008 Augusztus 15)

Mindenkinek azzal kellene kezdenie, hogy itt bejelentkezik.
Üdv mindenkinek.


----------



## Tinoru (2008 Augusztus 15)

*Jelen*

Itt vagyok!


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Augusztus 16)

Melitta.....koszonom hogy itt lehetek es udv.mindenkinek


----------



## ReLa (2008 Augusztus 19)

*A jövő hírnökeinek*

Sziasztok!
Én egy olyan könyvet tennék fel ami kifejezetten "gyermekeknek" íródott, de még nyomtatásban nem jelent meg.
Forgassátok örömötökre!
A szerző elérhetősége: [email protected]


----------



## Böngyörke (2008 Augusztus 20)

*Keresem*

365 SZUPER TUDOMÁNYOS KÍSÉRLET





Énekl&otilde; léggömb, citera szivardobozból, beszél&otilde; pénzérme, trükkös szalmaszálak... A kötet több mint háromszázötven érdekesebbnél érdekesebb kísérletet mutat be, több mint hétszáz illusztráció segítségével. Akárcsak az igazi tudósok, a kísérletek elvégzésével és az eredmények megfigyelésével, bár csak egy évre elegend&otilde; témát sorolunk fel, olyan ismeretekre tehetsz szert, amelyek egy életen át megmaradnak!


Köszönöm a segítséget!


----------



## yemana (2008 Augusztus 20)

Még én is új vagyok itt, de remélem belejövök!!......


----------



## mézesmaci (2008 Augusztus 20)

Sziasztok


----------



## yemana (2008 Augusztus 20)

ddig is megnéztem a fenti blogot, csodás képek és idézetek vannak benne!Mindenkinek ajánlom!


----------



## yemana (2008 Augusztus 20)

És örök hála Melittának!


----------



## Neyrda (2008 Augusztus 20)

Sziasztok!
Legyen szép napotok!


----------



## Mester126Mari (2008 Augusztus 21)

Helló!
Jó reggelt!


----------



## mézesmaci (2008 Augusztus 21)

Szép napot!


----------



## Biankaland (2008 Augusztus 21)

sziasztok, szép estét


----------



## jason4886 (2008 Augusztus 21)

Hello mindenkinek nagyon jo az oldal
Csak igy tovabb


----------



## gbban (2008 Augusztus 21)

Sziasztok!


----------



## gbban (2008 Augusztus 21)

Jó ötlet volt!


----------



## Tinoru (2008 Augusztus 23)

*Szép jóestét!*

Itt:


----------



## őket (2008 Augusztus 24)

én már gondolkoztam é van is 5


----------



## őket (2008 Augusztus 24)

Döme, Dumi, Kata , Peti és LakatosCsabi


----------



## őket (2008 Augusztus 24)

zsóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóó


----------



## gbban (2008 Augusztus 24)

jelen!


----------



## Tinoru (2008 Augusztus 25)

*Jelen*

Itt vagyok!


----------



## antoniban (2008 Augusztus 26)

hello jo reggelt


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Augusztus 26)

Szep jo este es udvozlok mindenkit!


----------



## h876 (2008 Augusztus 26)

üdv!


----------



## domperke (2008 Augusztus 26)

Sziasztok Mosonmagyaróváriak


----------



## mekkoramakka (2008 Augusztus 26)

*Mosonyi Aliz - Orroló*

A mulatságos mese hőse egy nagyon emberi, nagyon kedves lovacska, egy nem rendes orrú ló, hanem egy _orroló_. Egy szép napon az történik vele, hogy amint az ablakon ki akar bámulni, rácsavarodik a függöny. De hogyan csavarodik rá a függöny, ugyan mire csavarodik rá? Az orrára. Vagyis inkább arra a furcsa, hosszú valamire, ami az orra helyén nőtt. Akkor döbben rá, hogy ő nem ló, hanem orroló. Mit tehet? Útnak indul, és keresni kezdi sorstársainak, az orrolovaknak a világát...


----------



## Mester126Mari (2008 Augusztus 28)

Jó napot, már dél van!


----------



## _norma_ (2008 Augusztus 28)

Vagyok!


----------



## Vadgesztenye (2008 Augusztus 28)

Megvagyok!


----------



## ghost127 (2008 Augusztus 28)

megérkeztem


----------



## zsani80 (2008 Augusztus 29)

hali


----------



## dodi1969 (2008 Szeptember 4)

Köszi


----------



## vanillasky (2008 Szeptember 5)

sziasztok! jó hogy itt


----------



## CSODÁS (2008 Szeptember 5)

Örülök,hogy itt vagytok velem!:00:


----------



## angyalkám (2008 Szeptember 5)

*angyalkám*

kiss Egy jó szegedi halászlére meghivlak benneteket!


----------



## ithillia (2008 Szeptember 5)

Hello mindenkinek!XDD


----------



## csipkebogyo (2008 Szeptember 5)

Micimackó Könyvklub

A titokzatos erdö 

Lenn a folyónál

Ellentétek világa


----------



## csipkebogyo (2008 Szeptember 5)

Micimackó Könyvklub

Virágok

Veteményeskert

Állati lakhelyek

Izek világa

Számok


----------



## Ann2008 (2008 Szeptember 6)

Sziasztok  Ez nagyon jó.


----------



## Ancsika29 (2008 Szeptember 8)

Szia Mindenkinek.Pár napja vagyok tag, remélem jó kijöttök majd velem.
Anita


----------



## edytth (2008 Szeptember 8)

Sziasztok, itt vagyok én is.


----------



## angyalkám (2008 Szeptember 8)

Jó napot kivánok mindenkinek


----------



## HoZsanna (2008 Szeptember 8)

_A tanítók, gyerekek, iskola - hogyan legyen érdekesebb az óra?_ topicban már feltettem a Magyar Drámapedagógiai Társaság játékgyűjteményének linkjét - most közzéteszem itt is.



http://www.drama.hu/mdt.pl?ID=ja&VALUE=0&GUID=0


----------



## fionella (2008 Szeptember 9)

annyi kincs van itt...

köszönöm mindenkinek!


----------



## csipkebogyo (2008 Szeptember 9)

MI LESZEK, HA NAGY LESZEK?


----------



## sztunde5 (2008 Szeptember 10)

#*11*


----------



## Vasottguszti (2008 Szeptember 10)

Sziasztok!

Ezopus tanulságos állatmeséit keresem a gyerekeimnek..
Tudtok segíteni?


----------



## Ancsa75 (2008 Szeptember 11)

Szép napot mindenkinek
Mostantól én is vagyok


----------



## csipkebogyo (2008 Szeptember 12)

vakondok írta:


> Már egyszer prókálkoztam a feltöltéssel akkor nem sikerült most végre sikerült
> 
> http://data.hu/get/606569/Verses_mesek_I.zip.html



..és itt a:

Verses állatmesék II


----------



## vakondok (2008 Szeptember 12)

Nincs meg valakinek Füzesi Zsuzsa Mondókáskönyvei.Imádja a fiam őket már a könyvtárba is érdeklődtem de sajnos nincs meg nálunk csak az 1-es


----------



## mekkoramakka (2008 Szeptember 12)

Vasottguszti írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Ezopus tanulságos állatmeséit keresem a gyerekeimnek..
> Tudtok segíteni?



Tessék:


----------



## csipkebogyo (2008 Szeptember 12)

vakondok írta:


> Nincs meg valakinek Füzesi Zsuzsa Mondókáskönyvei.Imádja a fiam őket már a könyvtárba is érdeklődtem de sajnos nincs meg nálunk csak az 1-es



A második kötetet itt megtalálod #*33*


----------



## Montfort (2008 Szeptember 12)

Sziasztok!
Évek óta keresem Aaron Judah meséit, Macókáról. Ha valaki tud, segítsen!
Köszönöm!kiss


----------



## Hársfalevél (2008 Szeptember 14)

Szép napot mindenkinek!


----------



## ildii (2008 Szeptember 14)

Szép napot!


----------



## csipkebogyo (2008 Szeptember 15)

*Antal-Lundström Ilona*


*
*


----------



## muciegér (2008 Szeptember 15)

Halihó Mindenkinek!


----------



## maxiropi (2008 Szeptember 15)

Sziasztok. Esik és hideg van.


----------



## kerub74 (2008 Szeptember 15)

Köszi a lehetőséget!
Üdvözlök minden régi tagot!
kerub74


----------



## gabrilaxy (2008 Szeptember 15)

jelen


----------



## vakondok (2008 Szeptember 15)

Ez egy kirarós játék ahol játszva megtanul a gyermek 2 állatot hozzáilleszteni egy képhez.
Pl. Az erdő képhez tartozik a medve és a róka

A kisfiamnak vettem pár napja és naponta többször is ki rakja pedig az van ráírva hogy 3-5 éveseknek való ő pedig 26 hónapos,de imádja az állatokat :-D
Remélem más gyermekek is örömüket lelik a játékba :-D


----------



## Ilkó (2008 Szeptember 16)

sziasztok,
aki esetleg nem ismeri, a Széchenyi könyvtár honlapján is rengeteg gyerekkönyv fenn van:

http://www.mek.oszk.hu/html/vgi/kereses/keresesuj.phtml?tip=temak&fotema=human

üdv: Ilkó


----------



## monello (2008 Szeptember 16)

Sziasztok!
Jelen!


----------



## csipkebogyo (2008 Szeptember 17)

Brúnó mackó segit Anyunak

Szép álmokat


----------



## debby96 (2008 Szeptember 17)

=)


----------



## Fish (2008 Szeptember 17)

sziasztok,

327, jelen!


----------



## Agnese (2008 Szeptember 20)

sziasztok


----------



## Tinoru (2008 Szeptember 20)

*Jelen*

Szép estét!


----------



## csillucy1976 (2008 Szeptember 20)

Sziasztok!


----------



## freedom62 (2008 Szeptember 21)

Köszi a lehetőséget, szuper vagy !


----------



## Smicii (2008 Szeptember 21)

Itt kell aláírni a jeleléti ívet?
Toll valakinél?


----------



## Optimista (2008 Szeptember 21)

Smicii írta:


> Itt kell aláírni a jeleléti ívet?
> Toll valakinél?


Szép Napot Mindekinek!
Toll a tolltartóban


----------



## Kuty-kuruty (2008 Szeptember 21)

Újonnal én is itt vagyok.


----------



## csipkebogyo (2008 Szeptember 21)

1200 találós kérdés

"Fehér kislány áll a szobában,
talpig fehér ruhában, arany haja
lebben-lobban a szélben."
Régebben alig volt olyan alkalom,
amikor közösségben a fentihez hasonló
találós kérdések ne hangzottak volna el.

Bizony, ma már kevesen vannak azok
akik tudják, hogy a gyertyáról van szó.
Pedig a találós kérdések mûfaja szinte
egyidõs az emberiséggel.......


----------



## Tinoru (2008 Szeptember 21)

*Jelen*

Szép jó estét!


----------



## csipkebogyo (2008 Szeptember 22)

*Tanmenetjavaslat az 1-4 osztályos RAJZOLÓFÜZETEKHEZ*



Tanmenetjavaslat az 1-4 osztályos


----------



## Mersant (2008 Szeptember 23)

Mersant jelen!


----------



## csipkebogyo (2008 Szeptember 23)

Csukás István 

Csicsóka és a Moszkitók

Senki sem gondolta volna, hogy ezen az unalmasnak induló nyáron Alsókukucs falucska izgalmasnál izgalmasabb események színhelye lesz! A bonyodalom akkor veszi kezdetét, amikor Csicsóka kihallgatja a faluba érkező vándorcirkuszosokat, akik azt tervezik, hogy elrabolják a községi népművelő fiát, ifjabb Zombereky Tivadart. Ennek megakadályozása érdekében Csicsóka zseniális tervet eszel ki: elhatározza, hogy a moszkitók segítségével önmagát raboltatja el ifj. Zombereky Tivadar helyett. 
Minden is megy egészen addig, amíg idősebb Zombereky Tivadar rá nem jön a tévedésre. A csalódott moszkitók ekkor kétségbeesett lépésre szánják el magukat... Hogy mi köze mindehhez a virágosra pingált tehénnek, hogyan lesz az emberrablásból felszabadító hadművelet, és honnan kapta a nevét Csicsóka? Megtudod, ha elolvasod ezt a mókás fordulatokban és emlékezetes szereplőkben bővelkedő, nagyszerű regényt.


----------



## csipkebogyo (2008 Szeptember 24)

Csukás István

Pintyőke cirkusz, világszám!

Mirr-Murr és OrizaTriznyák felkerekednek a cirkusszal, és rengeteg kalandban lesz részük.


----------



## marchello (2008 Szeptember 24)

Sziasztok!Keresnék két könyvet. Sajnos nem lehet megrendelni őket, de az oviba ajánlották. Ha valakinek megvan, legyen szíves felrakni.Első könyven, Második könyvem --------Novum kiadó adta ki, mindkettő kemény lapos!Előre is köszi a segítséget!!


----------



## angyalkám (2008 Szeptember 24)

*angyalkám*

 Szép napot kiss


----------



## pretorius1 (2008 Szeptember 24)

Szép napot polgárok!


----------



## gaborf (2008 Szeptember 24)

Sziasztok,szép napot.


----------



## pretorius1 (2008 Szeptember 24)

örölök hogy itt lehetek!


----------



## marchello (2008 Szeptember 24)

*Taníts meg engem*

Fejlesztő program beszédjavító óvodák számára


----------



## csipkebogyo (2008 Szeptember 26)

Diane Loomans:
 Ha elölrõl kezdhetném a gyerekneveést​


----------



## csipkebogyo (2008 Szeptember 26)

*játékos betűtanulás - gyakorlás- képek segitségével*

játékos betűtanulás


----------



## Julcsipulcsi (2008 Szeptember 26)

marchello írta:


> Sziasztok!Keresnék két könyvet. Sajnos nem lehet megrendelni őket, de az oviba ajánlották. Ha valakinek megvan, legyen szíves felrakni.Első könyven, Második könyvem --------Novum kiadó adta ki, mindkettő kemény lapos!Előre is köszi a segítséget!!




Szia!

Ez mindkettő megvan nekünk!
Valamelyik nap bescannelem, de nem igérem, hogy azonnal, mert így is alig jutok gép elé. Szóval lehet egy-két napot igénybe fog venni!
Még megpróbálom a fotózós technikát is, úgy gyorsabb talán


----------



## zsókamama (2008 Szeptember 27)

itt vagyok:-D


----------



## Ancsapancsa (2008 Szeptember 27)

*Kóc, kóc - magyar költők versei gyerekeknek*

Minden magyar kisgyermek polcára ajánlom ezt a könyvet. Többek között a népköltések mellett Csukás István, Nemes Nagy Ágnes, Móra Ferenc, Móricz Zsigmond, Zelk Zoltán, Kányádi Sándor, Weöres Sándor, Gazdag Erzsi, Tarbay Ede, Jankovich Ferenc, Illyés Gyula, Csanádi Imre, Kiss Dénes, Pósa Lajos, Veress Miklós, Osvát Erzsébet, Drégely László, Beney Zsuzsa, Pákolicz István, Tamkó Sirató Károly, Pinczési Judit, Buda Ferenc, Szilágyi Domokos, Szép Ernő, Rákos Sándor verseit olvashatjuk fel gyermekünknek. A versválasztást segíti a korosztályos besorolás, a csodálatos verseket Lengyel Anna válogatta össze. Mindezt megkoronázzák a könyv illusztrációi, amelyek szemet gyönyörködtetőek, Bródy Vera, Győrfi András és Urai Erika munkáját dícséri. 
Érdemes belelapozni és megvásárolni is!


----------



## Dorcis (2008 Szeptember 30)

hy everybody!


----------



## Tomeque27 (2008 Szeptember 30)

Pusszantás Mindenkinek!


----------



## szipirtyo (2008 Szeptember 30)

Köszönöm szépen a lehetőséget! kiss


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Szeptember 30)

Sziasztok,udv. mindenkinek uj es regi egyaranyban.


----------



## csipkebogyo (2008 Szeptember 30)

A RÓKA ÉS A HOLLÓ


----------



## csipkebogyo (2008 Szeptember 30)

Marie-Claude Monchau

Nekem két születésnapom van

Andrisnak hívnak. Júniusban múltam négyéves. Nekem minden évben kétszer van születésnapom: egyszer, amikor világra jöttem, másodszor, amikor hazajöttem - amikor örökbe fogadtak. Sokszor kérem anyut vagy aput, mondja el az én mesémet... A mesét, amelyet oly kedvesen írt és rajzolt meg A sehány éves kislány francia szerzője.


----------



## csipkebogyo (2008 Szeptember 30)

A tücsök és a hangyák


----------



## csipkebogyo (2008 Szeptember 30)

Marék Veronika

JÁTSSZUNK UTAZÁST?
Felelgetős könyv


----------



## csipkebogyo (2008 Szeptember 30)

BRÚNÓ A CSODAPIKTOR


----------



## zsolesz777 (2008 Szeptember 30)

Köszönöm mindenkinek, az oldal sokat segített


----------



## dinadina (2008 Október 1)

Helló


----------



## nnke (2008 Október 1)

Szép napot MINDENKINEK!


----------



## dinadina (2008 Október 1)

Még mindig itt


----------



## angyalkám (2008 Október 1)

*angyalkám*

szép napot


----------



## jude21 (2008 Október 2)

Üdvözlet mindenkinek!


----------



## csipkebogyo (2008 Október 4)

Kooperatív Pedagógiai


----------



## csipkebogyo (2008 Október 5)

TANITS MEG ENGEM 


<table border="0" cellpadding="8" cellspacing="1" width="460"><tbody><tr><td align="center">
</td></tr><tr><td>
</td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## robert2445 (2008 Október 5)

proba


----------



## vakondok (2008 Október 5)

.


----------



## pyrka (2008 Október 6)

most nincs időm véginézni az egész topicot, de nem töltötte fel valaki már, vagy nem tudná valaki feltölteni Porkolábné Balogh Katalin: Kudarc nélkül az iskolában c. óvodai programját?
nagyon kíváncsi vagyok rá, sokat emlegetik nekünk a suliban (óvónéniképzőbe járok  ) de nagyon kevés időm van a tanulás és a munka mellett, hogy utánajárjak...  és ahogy láttam, itt nagyon hasznos anyagokra tudok majd szert tenni, ha lesz időm mindet letöltögetni... előre is köszönöm!


----------



## zolya (2008 Október 6)




----------



## Cicius (2008 Október 6)

Sziasztok! Minenkinek szép napot!


----------



## Ditte50 (2008 Október 6)

Jelen!!!
Sziasztok, itt vagyok!


----------



## Jessyrose (2008 Október 6)

En is jelen, a jelenben


----------



## Ezüstlepke (2008 Október 6)

jelen


----------



## Honee (2008 Október 6)

Üdv!


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Október 6)

Mindenkinek: Üdv ! AVE !


----------



## csipkebogyo (2008 Október 7)

peregnek, porolnak csöppnyi levélhadak


----------



## zsan.gwene (2008 Október 7)

én


----------



## zsan.gwene (2008 Október 7)

is


----------



## zsan.gwene (2008 Október 7)

g


----------



## zsan.gwene (2008 Október 7)

r


----------



## zsan.gwene (2008 Október 7)

a


----------



## zsan.gwene (2008 Október 7)

hát ja


----------



## zsan.gwene (2008 Október 7)

Én is beleestem ebbe a hibába, de semmit nem lehet ellene tenni


----------



## zsan.gwene (2008 Október 7)

már csak kettő


----------



## vakondok (2008 Október 7)

Kéréssel fordulnák hozzátok,szerepjátékokat keresnék 2-2 1/2 éveseknek előre is köszi a segítségeteket.


----------



## csipkebogyo (2008 Október 8)

*Alex, Benny és Marlee Te meg én és a testvérkénk*

TE MEG ÉN és a testvérkénk

Ez a könyv 4-8 éves gyerekeknek íródott arról, hogyan indul egy új élet - a fogantatástól a születésen át a csecsemőkor első néhány hónapjáig.


----------



## Szreni (2008 Október 8)

Sziasztok!
A segítségeteket szeretném kérni, de nem tudom, hogy jó helyen járok -e. Nálunk az oviban táncos foglalkozást szeretnénk tartani a gyerekeknek és ehhez kellene nekem valami kis táncos, zenés koreográfia vagy valami segítség a beinuláshoz. előre is köszi.


----------



## fjutta (2008 Október 10)

Szia JELEN!!!!


----------



## fjutta (2008 Október 10)

Jelen és jelen és jelen......


----------



## fjutta (2008 Október 10)

Még mindíg itt.Szép napot mindenkinek!!!


----------



## Mikey77 (2008 Október 10)

Első alkalommal, de itt vagyok! Üdv mindenkinek!


----------



## gaborf (2008 Október 10)

itt jelen


----------



## meliske75 (2008 Október 10)

*No akkor én is bejelentkezem!* Üdv mindenkinek!


----------



## csipkebogyo (2008 Október 10)

Gazdag Erzsi

ITT AZ ŐSZ!


----------



## csipkebogyo (2008 Október 14)

Tomi a tűzoltóautó


----------



## csipkebogyo (2008 Október 14)

*Olvasás szavak + képek*

olvasás


----------



## kettős (2008 Október 14)

Sziasztok, üdvözlök mindenkit!


----------



## szpeet (2008 Október 14)

Hello!


----------



## h.editke (2008 Október 14)

Jelentem: Ma este is itt vagyok.


----------



## szpeet (2008 Október 14)

Szia Editke!


----------



## tinygreenfairy (2008 Október 18)

1 halihó


----------



## marlen33 (2008 Október 19)

sziasztok


----------



## Ndrew99 (2008 Október 19)

Hali! Sopronból üdvözlök mindenkit!


----------



## fjutta (2008 Október 19)

Sziasztok !Az Öreg néne őzikéje című könyvet keresem !Kedves Vakondok sajnos nekem is ez a problémám !Folyamatosan azt írja ki hogy nincs jogosultságom.


----------



## tarjani (2008 Október 19)

Üdvözlet Jászberényből!


----------



## bowbelle (2008 Október 19)

sziasztok


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Október 19)

Sziasztok,udvozlok mindenkit uj es regi egyaran.


----------



## SAMU51 (2008 Október 19)

Üdvözlök mindenkit


----------



## csipkebogyo (2008 Október 19)

fjutta írta:


> Sziasztok !Az Öreg néne őzikéje című könyvet keresem !Kedves Vakondok sajnos nekem is ez a problémám !Folyamatosan azt írja ki hogy nincs jogosultságom.



Az eredeti mesekönyv

Fazekas Anna

Öreg néne őzikéje


----------



## Jucus2008 (2008 Október 21)

itt vagyok


----------



## angyalkám (2008 Október 21)

*angyalkám*

jelen


----------



## csipkebogyo (2008 Október 24)

*OLVASÁS - SZÁMOLÁS Szavak + képek*

olvasás - számolás


----------



## csipkebogyo (2008 Október 25)

*OLVASÁS Szavak + képek autómárkák 1. 2. 3.*

.


----------



## petis (2008 Október 25)

naon yok a képek


----------



## petis (2008 Október 25)

hihi


----------



## vazulneni8 (2008 Október 25)

Sziasztok!
Találtam jópár mesekönyvet,főleg Boribonosokat,de én sajna nem tudom leszedni őket mert nem értek hozzá.Videóként van feltéve és TC progival kell átkavarni.
Csipkebogyó!
Ha esetleg értesz hozzá és még nincs meg neked,akkor ajánlom a linket a figyelmedbe!
http://osze1969.multiply.com/video?&=&page_start=0
Remélem azért tudtam segíteni valakinek....


----------



## Matyuli (2008 Október 25)

Köszi Melitta!


----------



## kata30 (2008 Október 27)

*.*

.


----------



## kata30 (2008 Október 27)

*..*

.


----------



## kata30 (2008 Október 27)

*.*


----------



## kata30 (2008 Október 27)

*.*


----------



## kata30 (2008 Október 27)

*.*

6


----------



## kata30 (2008 Október 27)

*.*

7


----------



## kata30 (2008 Október 27)

*.*

8


----------



## kata30 (2008 Október 27)

*.*


----------



## kata30 (2008 Október 27)

*.*

9


----------



## kata30 (2008 Október 27)

*-*

10


----------



## kata30 (2008 Október 27)

11


----------



## kata30 (2008 Október 27)

*.*

12


----------



## kata30 (2008 Október 27)




----------



## kata30 (2008 Október 27)

*.*

15


----------



## kata30 (2008 Október 27)

*.*

16


----------



## kata30 (2008 Október 27)

*.*

copyright


----------



## kata30 (2008 Október 27)

*.*

18


----------



## kata30 (2008 Október 27)

*.*

19


----------



## kata30 (2008 Október 27)

*.*

nyf


----------



## kata30 (2008 Október 27)

*.*

43


----------



## tivike (2008 Október 28)

Mostmar remelem nekem is sikerul irni.
udv


----------



## Medvik Jani (2008 Október 28)

Jó reggelt sziasztok.


----------



## barika128 (2008 Október 28)

Üdv mindenkinek!
Orsolya


----------



## elkata (2008 Október 28)

380. jelen


----------



## Santane (2008 Október 28)

Jelen!


----------



## barika128 (2008 Október 28)

ismét jelen


----------



## mézesmaci (2008 Október 28)

Jelen voltam.​


----------



## Medvik Jani (2008 Október 29)

Jelen


----------



## tivike (2008 Október 29)

Vélemény az egyetemi tandíj népszavazáskor:
A szocializmus első harminc évében azon háborogtunk, hogy milyen káros,
ha a kanász gyerekébőll mindenáron értelmiségit akarnak csinálni, az orvos
gyerekét meg elzavarják az egyetem környékéről is, hiszen az a világ normális
rendje, hogy legyenek kanász dinasztiák, meg orvos dinasztiák. "Kiharcoltuk", hogy a 
világ megint "normális" legyen. Akkor mi a probléma? Az igazi nagy tehetség 
régen is utat tört magának, lásd Ilyés Gyula, Simonyi Károly, és a sor végtelen.
Társadalmilag hasznosabb, tehát mindannyiunknak jobb, ha a közepes és még 
rosszabb inkább tehetséges kanász marad (mert egyébként még politikus lesz belőle,
lásd alább). 

Idézet Popper Pétertől:
Rendszerváltáskor az elsőosztályú elit külföldre távozott. A másodosztályúak
a vállalkozói szférában találtak helyet. A harmadosztályuakból lettek a politikusok...
Hát ez a fő oka, teszem hozzá, hogy újra "elértük" az 1987-es életszínvonalat.


----------



## gegebaba (2008 Október 29)

szép napot mindenkinek


----------



## vipera72 (2008 Október 29)

sziasztok


----------



## vipera72 (2008 Október 29)

na csövi


----------



## vipera72 (2008 Október 29)

hello


----------



## vipera72 (2008 Október 29)

szép napot


----------



## vipera72 (2008 Október 29)

juhé


----------



## vipera72 (2008 Október 29)

én vagyok még mindig


----------



## vipera72 (2008 Október 29)

már nincs sok


----------



## vipera72 (2008 Október 29)

egy kicsi türelem


----------



## vipera72 (2008 Október 29)

és befejezem


----------



## vipera72 (2008 Október 29)

sziasztok és köszi


----------



## vipera72 (2008 Október 29)

még mindig én


----------



## vipera72 (2008 Október 29)

és csak én


----------



## vipera72 (2008 Október 29)

jelen


----------



## vipera72 (2008 Október 29)

helóka


----------



## vipera72 (2008 Október 29)

kitartás


----------



## barika128 (2008 Október 29)

jeleeeeeeeeeeen


----------



## mézesmaci (2008 Október 29)

jelen​


----------



## Santane (2008 Október 29)

Jelen!





Kitartás leendő tagok! :-D


----------



## h.editke (2008 Október 29)

Jelentem énb is itt vagyok ))


----------



## lorak (2008 Október 29)

halihó mindenkinek!


----------



## Xennon (2008 Október 29)

*Hali*

Én is itt vagyok...Mielőtt bárki megbotránkozna, muszáj 20at hozzászólnom...Holnap magyar órát tartok, és szükségem lenne a Sinkovits-féle Rozgonyiné-szavalatra, viszont még nem tudok letölteni....
De hogy értelme is legyen a dolognak, játszom egy 20 szavas szóláncot:-D...

Rozgonyiné


----------



## Xennon (2008 Október 29)

éter


----------



## Xennon (2008 Október 29)

ripacs


----------



## Xennon (2008 Október 29)

csacska


----------



## Xennon (2008 Október 29)

acsarog


----------



## Xennon (2008 Október 29)

gólyabál


----------



## Xennon (2008 Október 29)

lakonikus


----------



## Xennon (2008 Október 29)

sikertelen


----------



## Xennon (2008 Október 29)

néger


----------



## Xennon (2008 Október 29)

részecskegyorsító


----------



## Xennon (2008 Október 29)

ópium


----------



## Xennon (2008 Október 29)

mimóza


----------



## Xennon (2008 Október 29)

alakoskodik


----------



## Xennon (2008 Október 29)

kékkő


----------



## Xennon (2008 Október 29)

őgyeleg


----------



## Xennon (2008 Október 29)

gigerli


----------



## Xennon (2008 Október 29)

illetlen


----------



## Xennon (2008 Október 29)

niktomorf


----------



## Xennon (2008 Október 29)

Figaro


----------



## Xennon (2008 Október 29)

orákulum


----------



## Xennon (2008 Október 29)

Mézga Géza...

És akkor befejezésül egy kis angol nyelvtörő

Angol kezdőknek:
Három boszorkány Swatch órákat néz. Melyik boszorkány nézi melyik Swatch órát?
Three witches watch three Swatch watches. Which witch watches which Swatch watch?


Angol haladóknak:
Három nemileg átváltoztatott boszorkány három Swatch óra gombját nézi.
Melyik nemileg átváltoztatott boszorkány nézi melyik Swatch óra
gombját?
Three switched witches watch three Swatch watch switches. Which
switched witch watches which Swatch watch switch?


----------



## Xennon (2008 Október 29)

Úgy tűnik, mégsem fog sikerülni...


----------



## barika128 (2008 Október 30)

jelen


----------



## barika128 (2008 Október 30)

hmmmm nekem ez sosem fog sikerülni??:O


----------



## barika128 (2008 Október 30)

talán mégis


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Október 30)

A puding próbája ?
- az, hogy megeszik !


----------



## Claudia0211 (2008 November 1)

Jó a fórum! Köszi!


----------



## bandy8 (2008 November 1)

az ám


----------



## bandy8 (2008 November 1)

.


----------



## bandy8 (2008 November 1)

...


----------



## bandy8 (2008 November 1)

.


----------



## csipkebogyo (2008 November 2)

Három aranyos mesekönyv, angolul és magyarúl is benne van a mese:smile:

Dr. Doktor
Szimat a detektiv
Tesz-vesz a kismalac


----------



## SoLo83 (2008 November 2)

Anipani mesekönyvek et keresek dián.. tud valaki?


----------



## csipkebogyo (2008 November 3)

Ajaj!
Most látom, hogy Marcello is feltette már majdnem mindegyik Boribonos könyvet Én csak Vazulneni8 hozzászólását vettem figyelembe.
Ha mégis valaki egyben szeretné letölteni, akkor az előző hozzászólásban megtalálja a linket.

Kárpótlásúl a hibámért felteszek még egy pár Marék Veronika könyvet


*JÓ ÉJSZAKÁT, ANNIPANNI!*
*Marék Veronika

*"Boribon és Annipanni szamóca-szedésből térnek haza. Amint mennek, mendegélnek, egyszer csak megpillantanak egy nyivákoló kiscicát.- Mi bajod van?- Éhes vagyok.- Gyere velünk, kiscica! Adunk neked vacsorát.Most már hárman mennek hazafelé..." - kezdődik a mese.

Marék Veronika
Annipanni, hull a hó!

Ebben a téli történetben Boribon, a kismackó és Annipanni hógolyóznak, szánkóznak és építenek egy hóembert, ami annyira szépre sikeredik, hogy Boribon nem is tud megválni tőle.

*KIPPKOPP A FŰBEN*

*Marék Veronika*

ˇˇ A kamrába tévedt egy kisegér, és megroppantotta a 
dió héját.
- Krakk!
A reccsenésre felébredt valaki, valaki, aki ősz óta 
aludt: Kippkopp, a gesztenye-gyerek. Nagyot 
nyújtózkodott, és elindult sétálni.ˇˇ
*KIPPKOPP A HÓBAN*

Marék Veronika 

*Kippkopp gyerekei*

Marék Veronika

Kippkopp és Tipptopp otthona öt gesztenyebabával gyarapodik. Egy hatalmas árvíz szétszakítja a családot. Hogyan lesz neve az ikreknek, és hogyan lesz új házuk - err?l szól ez a történet.

*KIPPKOPP KARÁCSONYA*

Marék Veronika

A történetből a gyerekek megtudhatják, hogyan 
töltötte karácsonyát Kippkopp, a gesztenyegyerek és 
kis barátja, a cinke.

Némelyiket djvu progival kell megnézni. A kis progi csatolva van


----------



## csipkebogyo (2008 November 3)

A beszédfejlődés nehézségei


----------



## tanabaj (2008 November 4)

....


----------



## tanabaj (2008 November 4)

........


----------



## csipkebogyo (2008 November 5)

*Szabályok a j és az ly írásához:*

*Szabályok a j és az ly írásához:*


----------



## mgd001 (2008 November 5)

Sziasztok! Most rövid időre elköszönök.


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 November 6)

Jó reggelt !


----------



## Holdszivárvány (2008 November 6)

jelen...most itt vagyok


----------



## csipkebogyo (2008 November 7)

_Kolozsvári Grandpierre Emil_ 
A _lóvátett sárkány_.

Kolozsvári Grandpierre Emil sok műfajú író, gazdag életművében a meséknek miden bizonnyal éppúgy helyük van, mint egyéb munkáinak. Hiszen az utánozhatatlanul grandpierre-i bájjal és humorral megírt fabulák nemcsak a kicsinyeknek szereznek élvezetet, hanem a felnőtt olvasót is elszórakoztatják. És elgondolkodtatják, mert a kedves Babszem Jankó, a furfangos Csalóka Péter vagy a királyokkal parolázó szegény ember csodás kalandjai a mesék szférájában játszódnak ugyan, de nem nélkülözik a mindannyiunk számára megszívlelendő tanulságokat sem.

A gyűjteményben számos ismert magyar népmese újraköltött, a szerző sajátos iróniájával fűszerezett változatával, kedves állatmesékkel és frappáns "igaz" történetekkel találkozunk.


----------



## csipkebogyo (2008 November 7)

*Az ezeregyéjszaka legszebb meséi*

_Az ezeregyéjszaka legszebb meséi_

"Sehrezád nagy örömmel fogott első meséjébe. A király egész éjjel hallgatta. De Sehrezád csak a mese közepén tartott még és íme: a hajnal pirkadni kezdett; Sehrezád félbeszakította történetét. ... Mire a király így szólt magában: - Allahra, nem fejeztetem le addig, míg meg nem hallom a mese másik felét."


----------



## Lexia (2008 November 7)

Nagyon szép napot kívánok mindenkinek!!


----------



## Nikol26 (2008 November 7)

Helló mindenkinek!!!


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 November 7)




----------



## csipkebogyo (2008 November 8)

Inkluzív nevelés

Ajánlások gyengénlátó gyermekek, tanulók
kompetencia alapú fejlesztéséhez

Matematika


----------



## csipkebogyo (2008 November 8)

Inkluzív nevelés

Ajánlások látássérült gyermekek kompetencia alapú
fejlesztéséhez

Óvodai nevelés

.


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 November 10)

Legyen szép napotok, hetetek !


----------



## Mohakert (2008 November 13)

a lehetetlen csak olyan messze van, mint az ember akaratereje

jelen


----------



## nanuka (2008 November 13)

Örülök, hogy jelen - lehetek.


----------



## Esly (2008 November 14)

Sziasztok! Ma regisztráltam (-:


----------



## jimny (2008 November 14)

Én is itt vagyok!


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 November 14)

Nem látszik


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 14)

Csak itt volt, amíg begyűjtötte a szükséges 20-at


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 November 14)

Van belőlük több ezer


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 14)

Sajnos..., csak legalább a szabályokat is olvasnák el, mielőtt belépnek valahová


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 November 15)

Ez van...

 

Jó reggelt !


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 15)

Jó reggelt!


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 November 15)

Jó délutáni pihit !


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 15)

Már aki pihen..., én játszani tervezek...


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 November 15)

Inkább vízszintes helyzetre gondoltam


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 15)

Na, na, ahhoz még korai


----------



## norbi83 (2008 November 15)

gfjgjg


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 November 16)

Ébresztő, hétalvók !


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 16)

Épp most fogyasztom, fincsi) KÖSZI!!kiss


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 November 16)

Egészségedre !
Most megint rossz az időzítés, Te jössz, én megyek.


Majd előfordulok még, ha végeztem a dolgaimmal.


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 16)

Köszi, viszont!
Sajna..., szokott így lenni, ma én is keveset tervezek gépen lenni...
De, igyekszem azért!kiss


----------



## Mohakert (2008 November 16)

Ezt a van belőle több ezer, sajnos, stb párbeszédet nem igazán értem, pláne, hogy miért lett odaírva, hogy előtte el kéne olvasni a szabályzatot is?
A párbeszéd előtti hozzászólás írója ahogy látom nem vétett...

Amúgy nekem már megvolt a hsz-om, stb, de olyan nick-em volt itt, ami minden egyes belépésnél módfelett zavart, és ez nem múlt el... Úgyhogy új néven újra indultam, mint megoldás...
Lehet ez is szabály-ellenes? Elnézést, tényleg nagyon zavart az a nick...

Mindenestre ezek szerint - jelen...


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 16)

Kedves Mohakert, kinek nem inge, ne vegye magára!kiss


----------



## Mohakert (2008 November 17)

Igaz, egyszer egy női munkatársnőm meglepett a kérdéssel, hogy miért is kéne már mindent érteni...


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 November 17)

Sok dolog van égen és födön mit képzeletetek felfogni sem képes.








PLATON


----------



## nyikasz (2008 November 17)

Sziasztok ^_^


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 17)

Sziasztok..., mindenkinek kellemes napot, jó játékkedvet!!


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 November 17)

Nem a kedven múlik...
Néha mást is kell csinálni


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 17)

Igen, igaz, de mindent sorjával..., és mértékkel!!


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 November 17)

Na igen...


----------



## antalgaba (2008 November 17)

Sziasztok


----------



## antalgaba (2008 November 17)

Köszönöm a lehetőséget.


----------



## dzsángüm (2008 November 17)

sziasztok!!!nagyon teccetős ez az oldal!!!


----------



## dzsángüm (2008 November 17)

"Valahogy őrizd jobban azt ami fontos, védd meg amíg még a tiéd, mert aki érez az érti, aki nembolond az látja ez a bál, a tolvajok bálja!"


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 November 17)




----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 November 18)

*Jó reggelt !*


----------



## vercsa (2008 November 18)

*hogyan*

hello mindneki

hogyan tudnék én letölteni innen belinkelt mp3 akat?
tud vki segíteni?
kell vmennyi hozzászólásom legyen v mi a feltétel? 
köszönöm


----------



## vakondok (2008 November 18)

Aranyos mondókák vannak benne


----------



## catfree (2008 November 18)

üdvözlök mindenkit!


----------



## raseka (2008 November 18)

Szép napot!


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 18)

*Mindenkinek szép napot!*
​


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 November 19)

Kávészünet !!!


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 19)

Hűha, micsoda fincsi kaja, mennyi energiabomba


​


----------



## prada086 (2008 November 19)

Juj de jó ez a téma!
Jelen!!!!


----------



## prada086 (2008 November 19)

Jujj dejó ez a téma!
JELEN!


----------



## angyalkám (2008 November 19)

*angyalkám*

 Szép napot és estét mindenkinek


----------



## prada086 (2008 November 19)

Kszönjük Melitta!
Sok puszi! Legyen szép napod!


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 November 20)

*Jó reggelt !:mrgreen:*


----------



## D_Tundi (2008 November 20)

Szia!
Én is itt vagyok


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 20)

*Jó reggelt, kellemes ébredést mindenkinek!*


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 November 20)

Itt jártam !


----------



## Arthur007 (2008 November 20)

További szép napot minenkinek!


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 November 20)

Köszönet mindenki nevében ! :wink: 
Az van, mert süt a nap.


----------



## angyalkám (2008 November 20)

Szép délutánt mindenkinek! /ma szép napom lesz, mert jön a barátnőm és jót Pletyizünk/


----------



## Gitta_80 (2008 November 20)

Sziasztok!

Én is itt vagyok és gyűjtöm a hozzászólásokat!


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 20)

Jó, gyűjtsed, csak ügyesen, odafigyelve


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 November 21)

*Jó reggelt !*


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 21)

*
 Mindenkinek kellemes napot!!*​


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 November 21)

Már amennyire ez







 kellemes lehet !






Forró tea ?






Vagy egy grog ?


----------



## kikibe (2008 November 21)

az jó


----------



## Arima3 (2008 November 21)

Bocs az offolásért, de nem tudom hová írhatnám a problémámat. Nem tudom megnézni a topikok közbeeső oldalait, csak az elsőt és utána persze sorban egyesével a többit, vagy az utolsót. De ha az utolsóról egy oldalt vissza szeretnék lapozni, akkor visszaugrik az első oldalra. Ez miért van? És csak nálam van ez?


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 November 22)

Néha előfordul, de ha rendszeres, lehet, hogy a böngésződ
nincs jól beállítva.


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 November 22)




----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 November 22)

Neked is az legyen !


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 22)

*Sziasztok! Végre megint szép az időnk... Legyen mindenkinek ilyen szép, napsütéses hétvégéje!!kiss*​



​


----------



## csipkebogyo (2008 November 22)

*Királyok könyve magyarország és eredély királyai, királynői, fejedelmei és kormányzó*

királyok könyve

magyarország és eredély királyai, királynői, 
fejedelmei és kormányzói


----------



## csipi1 (2008 November 22)

sziasztok


----------



## csipi1 (2008 November 22)

hogy mukodik ezaz egesz? meg tudja valaki mondani?


----------



## csipi1 (2008 November 22)

van itt valaki?


----------



## csipi1 (2008 November 22)

hu hu


----------



## csipi1 (2008 November 22)

van valakinek koral mp3


----------



## csipi1 (2008 November 22)

no jo ha nem akartok velem beszelgetni


----------



## csipi1 (2008 November 22)

hello


----------



## csipi1 (2008 November 22)

megegyszer


----------



## csipi1 (2008 November 22)

szia


----------



## csipi1 (2008 November 22)

mik azok a szamok


----------



## csipi1 (2008 November 22)

ki a moderator


----------



## csipi1 (2008 November 22)

itt vagyok


----------



## csipi1 (2008 November 22)

jo oke


----------



## csipi1 (2008 November 22)

megyek


----------



## csipi1 (2008 November 22)

hol


----------



## csipi1 (2008 November 22)

meg kell varni


----------



## csipi1 (2008 November 22)

meg egyszer


----------



## csipi1 (2008 November 22)

meg ketszer


----------



## csipi1 (2008 November 22)

no sikerul


----------



## csipi1 (2008 November 22)

no most


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 November 23)

*Jó reggelt !*


----------



## luigimo (2008 November 23)

Sziasztok ! Eléggé húzós ez a 20 hozzászólásos korlát ! Akinek van kisgyermeke, az tudja, hogy ő aztán mindent akar, de azonnal..................


----------



## luigimo (2008 November 23)

Sziasztok ! Elég húzós ez a 20 hozzászólásos korlát ! Akinek van kisgyermeke, az tudja, hogy ő aztán mindent akar, de azonnal !!!


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 November 23)

luigimo írta:


> Sziasztok ! Eléggé húzós ez a 20 hozzászólásos korlát ! Akinek van kisgyermeke, az tudja, hogy ő aztán mindent akar, de azonnal..................


 

Sajna, a húsz után még két napot várnod kell !

Mit szeretnél letölteni ?


----------



## Pecikeee (2008 November 23)

üdv bajáról


----------



## buccs1556 (2008 November 23)

Hogyan lehetek állandóa tag úgy, hogy le és fel is tudjak tölteni?


----------



## kzbkzb (2008 November 23)

üdvözlet in nen


----------



## sandor76 (2008 November 23)

*jelenlet*

sziasztok!!


----------



## sandor76 (2008 November 23)

*udv*

udv ERDELYBOLkiss


----------



## sandor76 (2008 November 23)

*!!!*


----------



## Phantome (2008 November 23)

*1 dollár*

3 ember bemegy egy motelba. A recepciós monda, hogy 30 dollár egy szoba, így mindegyik fizetett 10 dollárt és elment a szobába. Kicsit később a recepciós rájött, hogy a szoba csak 25 dollár, ezért elküldte a hordárt a 3
férfihoz az 5 dollárral. Útközben a hordár nem tudta kitalálni, hogyan ossza el egyenlően az 5 dollárt a 3 férfi közt, így mindegyiknek adott egyet, kettőt pedig megtartott. 
Eszerint a három férfi 9 dollárt fizetett, ami 27-et tesz ki. Ha ehhez hozzáadjuk a hordár által megtartott 2-t, az
összesen 29 dollár.

Hol van az egy dollár?


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 November 23)

Drága Enikő!
Látom, megint eljött azújabb garatuláció ideje !kiss
/Már nem is számolom !/
Tehát, gratula az legújabb ezerhez !kiss


----------



## regprodas (2008 November 23)

Sziasztok ez tök cool!


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 23)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> Drága Enikő!
> Látom, megint eljött azújabb garatuláció ideje !kiss
> /Már nem is számolom !/
> Tehát, gratula az legújabb ezerhez !kiss



* Drága Zsuzsám! Köszi e kedvességedet és a figyelmességedet is! Aranyos vagy, mint mindíg! Nagy-nagy kiss érte!!!*
​


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 November 23)

Süti meg egyebek nuku ?!!!


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 23)

*Bocsi!**kiss**Tessék, fogyasszátok egészséggel Látod, Zsuzsám?? Óhajod parancs számomra*​


----------



## bellus (2008 November 23)

Kívánatos sütemény!Köszi!


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 November 23)

*Bocsi!kissTessék, fogyasszátok egészséggel:wink: Látod, Zsuzsám?? Óhajod parancs számomra:wink:*
*****

No így már döfi !kiss

Igyunk is valamit !


----------



## csipi1 (2008 November 23)

hol


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 November 24)

Jó reggelt, jó játékot mára minden kedves
játékos kedvűnek !


----------



## ecsutak (2008 November 24)

Jó reggelt, ínycsiklandó reggeli...


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 November 24)

Kedves Bellus !

Gratulálok az ezerhez, kétezerhez és a legújabb háromhoz !


----------



## bellus (2008 November 24)

KÖSZÖNÖM a *KEDVES KÖSZÖNTÉST!*
* JÓL ESETT! *


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 November 24)

Egyetek, igyatok, megyek az ebeimet etetni !


----------



## csipkebogyo (2008 November 25)

*Tanári ötlettár JÁTÉKOS FELADATOK KICSIKNEK MATEMATIKA - KÖRNYEZETISMERET*

Tanári ötlettár

JÁTÉKOS FELADATOK KICSIKNEK

 MATEMATIKA - KÖRNYEZETISMERET


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 November 25)

Jó reggelt !kiss​


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 25)

Szép jó reggelt, kellemes ébredést!Köszi, Zsuzsám, ez fincsi volt, tanúsíthatom, túl vagyok rajta


​


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 November 26)

Jó reggelt, szép napot !


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 26)

*Csak így tovább!!*

*Drága Zsuzsám!
Szeretettel* gratulálok *a 16000. hozzászólásodhoz!kiss

*


​


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 November 26)

kissKöszönöm, Drága Enikő !









Majd jövök, ha tudok, most dolog van


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 26)

Hű, de ínycsiklandó torta FINCSI!!! kissEgy kis koktélt ajánlok hozzá



 

Én sem ülök mindíg itten, de azért várlak, lesem, mikor jössz


----------



## oldguy50 (2008 November 26)

Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
Itt a lehetoseg:wink:


----------



## diabianca (2008 November 26)

hello mindenki


----------



## canon (2008 November 26)

Sziasztok!!!!


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 26)

Szia...., érezzed jól magadat!


----------



## Mediko (2008 November 26)

Sziasztok! Nagyon jó ez az oldal, örülök, hogy rátaláltam!


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 26)

Igen, szuper játékok vannak, csak a szabályokat olvassátok azért el..., az sosem árt


----------



## Virágszál (2008 November 27)

Sziasztok!


----------



## mkiskriszti (2008 November 27)

Sziasztok! 

Én már régóta beregisztráltam magam, de még nem nagyon fórumoztam.
Ezek a szójátékok nagyon tetszenek!

Mindenkinek szép napot!
Kriszti


----------



## Csikk (2008 November 27)

alakul...köszi


----------



## Zoli1976 (2008 November 27)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Zoli1976 (2008 November 27)

Tetszik ez a topic!


----------



## Zoli1976 (2008 November 27)

Mert már csak 2 hozzászólás kell...


----------



## Zoli1976 (2008 November 27)

Ja nem, már csak egy...


----------



## ttibor (2008 November 27)

Köszöntelek! szintén Szegedi vagyok 
még nincs meg a 20 hozzá szólásom. Az üvegképeket te készíted?


----------



## ttibor (2008 November 27)

ismerkedem a rendszerrel. a kezelését probálgatom kisérletezem. így a reagálás is érdekel hogyan


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 28)

Minél többször belépsz, annál előrébb jutsz..., tudod, a gyakorlat teszi az embert mesterré


----------



## WeaR (2008 November 28)

Köszöntelek én bajai vagyok ezért szorakozásra vágytam


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 28)

S miért csak vágytál???


----------



## WeaR (2008 November 28)

Csak azért mer már nem kellvágynom.


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 28)

Jaaaa?? Az jó


----------



## WeaR (2008 November 28)

tudom


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 28)

az sem rossz


----------



## WeaR (2008 November 28)

micsoda elfelejtettem?


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 28)

mozgassad meg agytekervényedet..., taláncsak nem szenvedsz agyérelmeszedésben??:mrgreen:


----------



## WeaR (2008 November 28)

nem csak nem tudom megtekerni


----------



## brgtta (2008 November 29)

köszönöm a segítséget szia


----------



## angyalkám (2008 November 29)

*angyalkám*

 helló itt vagyok , pár képe az Adventi vásárról


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 November 29)

*Kedves Tájdi! Szeretettelgratulálok a 7000. hozzászólásod alkalmából! További jó játékot kívánok!

*




​


----------



## tájdi (2008 November 29)

Eniko05 írta:


> *Kedves Tájdi! Szeretettelgratulálok a 7000. hozzászólásod alkalmából! További jó játékot kívánok!*​


 






Köszönöm szépen! Nagyon aranyos vagy, kissén észre sem vettem.


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 November 29)

*Kedves TÁJDI !*
Szeretettel gratulálok én is.kiss






/csak nem tudtam hová tegyem, hogy megtaláld./


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 November 30)

Jó reggelt!


----------



## vakondok (2008 November 30)

Színjátékok vannak benne,Bohócos


----------



## tájdi (2008 November 30)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> *Kedves TÁJDI !*
> Szeretettel gratulálok én is.kiss
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## esz_ter (2008 November 30)

Sziasztok!


----------



## queenm (2008 November 30)

Sziasztok!


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 November 30)

Bekes napot mindenkinek!


----------



## Hannoka (2008 November 30)

A legjobbakat mindenkinek mindenben!


----------



## laci19751 (2008 November 30)

Mindenkinek hosszú, gondtalan, boldog éveket kívánok.


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 December 3)

*Jó reggelt !*






*Kedves ENIKŐ és BELLUS !*

Mindkettőtöknek szeretettel gratulálok
az újabb ezredik megfejtéshez !kiss​


----------



## csipkebogyo (2008 December 3)

Gazdag Erzsi- Itt a nyár (Reich Károly illusztrációival)


----------



## csipkebogyo (2008 December 3)

Piros alma, aranydió

Ebben a színes rajzokkal teli, ünnepi hangulatokat idézõ könyvben magyar írók legszebb karácsonyi verseivel találkozhatunk. A kottákat is tartalmazó kötet ideális karácsonyi ajándék minden család számára. A tartalomból: Zelk Zoltán: Télapó és a hóember; Weöres Sándor: Suttog a fenyves; Csányi Gyöngyi: Télapó kincsei; Tordon Ákos: Nincs szakálla, kender...; Végh György: Csillagszórós karácsonyfa; Osvát Erzsébet: Mennyi apró Télapó; Sarkady Sándor: Háromkirályok; Dicsõség mennyben az Istennek; Ady Endre: Kis, karácsonyi ének; Sárosi - Csanádi: A karácsony akkor szép; Újévi köszöntõk.


----------



## csipkebogyo (2008 December 3)

Hull a hó


----------



## csipkebogyo (2008 December 3)

Osvát Erzsébet- Az álomszuszék medvebocs


----------



## csipkebogyo (2008 December 3)

Süss föl Nap!


----------



## Boreus (2008 December 3)

Sziasztok, szép napot mindenkinek!


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 3)

*Aranyos vagy, mint mindíg!*



zsuzsanna03 írta:


> *Jó reggelt !*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Édes Zsuzsám, KÖSZÖNÖM szépen!!*kiss






 ​


----------



## gamocska (2008 December 3)

Sziasztok!Hogy itt mi minden van... Jó!


----------



## csipkebogyo (2008 December 4)

Arany 1x1


----------



## Ditte50 (2008 December 4)

Szép napot mindenkinek!!!


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 December 4)




----------



## Bajusz (2008 December 4)

Minden Borbálának nagyon boldog névnapot kívánnok!


----------



## Santane (2008 December 4)

Jó reggelt kívánok Mindenkinek!


----------



## kitti5 (2008 December 4)

Szép jó reggelt nektek. Mivel most vagyok először jelentem mindent elolvastam és igyekszem betartani. Jelen vagyok.


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 4)

Szia Kitti, érezzed jól magadat közöttünk!! Jó játékot!!kiss


----------



## hababa (2008 December 5)

ég


----------



## hababa (2008 December 5)

fog


----------



## hababa (2008 December 5)

Abony


----------



## hababa (2008 December 5)

))))))


----------



## hababa (2008 December 5)

nagyon aranyos, nekem is fekete cicám van


----------



## hababa (2008 December 5)

nekünk sajna nincs


----------



## hababa (2008 December 5)




----------



## hababa (2008 December 5)

macska


----------



## hababa (2008 December 5)

egér


----------



## hababa (2008 December 5)

rágcsáló


----------



## hababa (2008 December 5)

hm..


----------



## hababa (2008 December 5)

szia


----------



## hababa (2008 December 5)

gjk


----------



## hababa (2008 December 5)

jkjk


----------



## hababa (2008 December 5)

hgjgj


----------



## hababa (2008 December 5)

fff


----------



## hababa (2008 December 5)

áááá


----------



## hababa (2008 December 5)

ááááéléé


----------



## hababa (2008 December 5)

yyyy


----------



## hababa (2008 December 5)

yyy


----------



## vakondok (2008 December 6)

Édes könyv nagyon,legalábbis a fiamnak tetszik


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 6)

*Sziasztok! Mindenkinek BOLDOG MIKULÁST!

*

​


----------



## Margaréta6 (2008 December 6)

Sziaszok, beköszönnék én is 
Boldog Mikulást mindenkinek 
Margaréta


----------



## tancostunci (2008 December 6)

*Kellemes Telipót!!!! *


----------



## n1ght (2008 December 6)

Sziasztok.


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 December 6)

*Vidám Mikulásos estét kívánok miden kedves játékos*

*kedvű fórumozónak !kiss*


----------



## Boreus (2008 December 6)

Sziasztok!


----------



## rot (2008 December 6)

Boldog Mikulást! és Miklós napot!


----------



## Boreus (2008 December 6)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Dius08 (2008 December 7)

.


----------



## Dius08 (2008 December 7)

.


----------



## Dius08 (2008 December 7)

.


----------



## Dius08 (2008 December 7)

:d


----------



## Dius08 (2008 December 7)




----------



## Dius08 (2008 December 7)




----------



## Dius08 (2008 December 7)




----------



## Dius08 (2008 December 7)




----------



## Dius08 (2008 December 7)




----------



## Dius08 (2008 December 7)

m


----------



## Dius08 (2008 December 7)

k


----------



## Dius08 (2008 December 7)




----------



## Évakata (2008 December 7)

FÜZESI ZSUZSA
Zsipp-zsupp, eszterlánc, ünnepekre
202 gyermekdal mp3 formátumban

ezt szeretném letölteni, a KERESŐ SZERINT ITT VAN, DE NEM TALÁLOM, BOCSI


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 December 7)

*Szép napot !*


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 7)

Kellemes vasárnap délutánt!!


----------



## gd628 (2008 December 7)

Hello


----------



## gd628 (2008 December 7)

Mizujs?


----------



## gd628 (2008 December 7)

gdfgdfgfd


----------



## gd628 (2008 December 7)

ennyi


----------



## gd628 (2008 December 7)

oké


----------



## gd628 (2008 December 7)

Alonso


----------



## gd628 (2008 December 7)

ez van


----------



## gd628 (2008 December 7)

oké


----------



## gd628 (2008 December 7)

nem tudom


----------



## gd628 (2008 December 7)

advent


----------



## gd628 (2008 December 7)

rendben


----------



## gd628 (2008 December 7)

szép


----------



## gd628 (2008 December 7)

esik a hó


----------



## gd628 (2008 December 7)

juj de jó


----------



## gd628 (2008 December 7)

ha esik a hó


----------



## gd628 (2008 December 7)

azt szeretem


----------



## csipkebogyo (2008 December 7)

TÉLI MONDÓKÁK


----------



## csipkebogyo (2008 December 7)

A vakond nadrágja


----------



## Martin0228 (2008 December 8)




----------



## Davallia (2008 December 9)

Sziasztok
Micimackó karaoket keresek! Nincs valakinek véletlenül?


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 December 9)




----------



## Angi79 (2008 December 9)

Köszönöm, hogy itt lehetek köztetek!


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 December 11)




----------



## Santane (2008 December 11)

Én is itt vagyok! 
Szép napot kívánok Mindenkinek!


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 December 11)

Üdv !






Gyere gyakrabban !:smile:


----------



## balamber001 (2008 December 11)

Sziasztok!

Azért szójátékoztam ma ennyit, mert szeretném ezt az albumot letölteni karácsonyra az egyik szerettemnek.. Nagyon fontos lenne, aki esetleg látta csipkebogyót mostanában, szóljon neki hogy keresem, priviben már megkerestem múlt héten, de nem válaszolt.. 

A topic:
http://canadahun.com/forum/showpost.php?p=781512&postcount=4292

csipkebogyó:
http://canadahun.com/forum/member.php?u=4190

Sziasztok: Peti


----------



## Patakfalvi Krisz (2008 December 11)

Kalaman írta:


> hello mindenki!


----------



## Patakfalvi Krisz (2008 December 11)

Én is üdvözlök mindenkit


----------



## Patakfalvi Krisz (2008 December 11)

Szia mindenkinek nagyon tetszik a fórum , bár nem értem miért kell 20 hozzászólás ahoz hogy letudjak tölteni bármit is .


----------



## balu20 (2008 December 11)

üdv aus dájcslánd!


----------



## balu20 (2008 December 11)

na elértem a huszat


----------



## Petya123 (2008 December 11)

Hello mindenki


----------



## peteee (2008 December 11)

Helló itt vagyok


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 December 11)

Érezd jól magad !:razz:


----------



## Lylei (2008 December 12)

sziasztok


----------



## Horusok (2008 December 13)

Hali


----------



## Horusok (2008 December 13)

Kellemes Ünnepeket


----------



## Horusok (2008 December 13)

Már nem sok van vissza


----------



## Horusok (2008 December 13)

7


----------



## Horusok (2008 December 13)

6


----------



## Horusok (2008 December 13)

5


----------



## Horusok (2008 December 13)

4


----------



## Horusok (2008 December 13)

3


----------



## Horusok (2008 December 13)

2


----------



## Horusok (2008 December 13)

1


----------



## Mrs Tanár (2008 December 13)

Jó reggelt, kellemes napot mindenkinek!


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 13)

* Sziasztok! Mindenkinek jó hétvégét!*


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 December 13)

*Neked* is !- és *Mindenkinek*


----------



## doboztam (2008 December 13)

Csatlakozom az előttem szólokhoz!


----------



## Nagyapa (2008 December 13)

Mindenkinek kívánom mind azt a jót, amit magának kíván,csak legyünk már túl,az ünnepeken!


----------



## tájdi (2008 December 13)

Szép szombat estét kívánok Mindenkinek!kiss​


----------



## renta (2008 December 13)

vagyok


----------



## renta (2008 December 13)




----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 December 14)

*Kellemes Vasárnapot !*


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 December 14)




----------



## ildiko76 (2008 December 14)

szep jo estet mindenkinek!


----------



## suzzzy (2008 December 14)

sziasztok
olyan rengeteg jó anyagot rejt ez az oldal, hogy megéri összeszedni azt a pár kezdeti hozzászólást, még ha erőltetettnek is tűnik
köszi


----------



## isolda (2008 December 14)

sziasztok!


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 December 15)

*Szép napot !*


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 15)

*Sziasztok! Mindenkinek:


*

​


----------



## Zsüzsüke (2008 December 15)

sziasztok


----------



## bellus (2008 December 15)

*KELLEMES IDŐTÖLTÉST!*







 *B E L L U S *


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 16)

* Kedves hegyekel! Sok szeretettel köszöntelek az ezredik hozzászólásod alkalmából! Kívánom, hogy ezentúl még aktívabb légy, érezzed jól magadat sokáig itt! kiss

*

​


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 16)

*Nagyon köszönöm kedves figyelmességedet Enikő05!!!*
*Megpróbálok még aktívabb lenni, mert jó itt közöttetek! (hegyekel)kiss*


----------



## bellus (2008 December 17)

...kicsit,megkésve,de ÉN is GRATULÁLOK az,1 000.-ik hozzászólásodhoz!
Bellus))


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 17)

bellus írta:


> ...kicsit,megkésve,de ÉN is GRATULÁLOK az,1 000.-ik hozzászólásodhoz!
> Bellus))


*Aranyos vagy Bellus!!!!Nagyon köszönöm, de valaha is megközelíthetlek Benneteket???*kiss
(Sajnos, nincs realitása!!!!)


----------



## puduling (2008 December 17)

Sziasztok!


----------



## puduling (2008 December 17)

sziasztok! én csak beköszönnék!!
szép napot mindenkinek!
kiss


Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


----------



## mrgold (2008 December 17)

Mondtam tegnap, hogy ma holnap lesz!


----------



## Eagle1261 (2008 December 17)

Sziasztok!

KÖSZI!!!


----------



## geszter23 (2008 December 17)

Szép estét Mindenkinek!


----------



## geszter23 (2008 December 17)

És holnapra is szép napot!


----------



## Lilith Dark (2008 December 17)

Jelen!
Szia mindenkinek!


----------



## geszter23 (2008 December 17)

Most sajnos mennem kell!


----------



## bellus (2008 December 18)

*SZÉP,JÓ REGGELT MINDENKINEK!))*


----------



## csocsesz (2008 December 18)

Jó reggelt


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 18)

*Mindenkinek jó ébredést, kellemes napot!*​


----------



## raklo (2008 December 18)

a kedvenc ünnepem a karácsony


----------



## raklo (2008 December 18)

jó viccek


----------



## raklo (2008 December 18)

én bírom talmácsit


----------



## raklo (2008 December 18)

remélem ti is


----------



## raklo (2008 December 18)

ő a legjobb


----------



## raklo (2008 December 18)

sdsd


----------



## raklo (2008 December 18)

hajrá liverpool


----------



## raklo (2008 December 18)

nekem is van papagájom


----------



## raklo (2008 December 18)

gyurika a volt neve


----------



## raklo (2008 December 18)

imádom a lovakat, nekem nincs de lesz


----------



## raklo (2008 December 18)

olyan cukik


----------



## raklo (2008 December 18)

ugye szerintetek is azok


----------



## raklo (2008 December 18)

én imádom őket


----------



## raklo (2008 December 18)

nekem is lesz majd


----------



## raklo (2008 December 18)

mi a kedvenc madaratok


----------



## raklo (2008 December 18)

nekem a gólya


----------



## raklo (2008 December 18)

meg a fecske


----------



## raklo (2008 December 18)

imádom a kutyákat


----------



## raklo (2008 December 18)

sziasztok ezek az is írások tök jók


----------



## raklo (2008 December 18)

sajnálom


----------



## raklo (2008 December 18)

hali


----------



## raklo (2008 December 18)

hello


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 December 18)




----------



## portre777 (2008 December 18)

*jelen*

Sziasztok!
Jelen 
Remélem hasznos tagja leszek a közösségeteknek. Tetszik a fórum!


----------



## Dagou (2008 December 22)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Dagou (2008 December 22)

Szeretnék állandó tag lenni!


----------



## Dagou (2008 December 22)

Remélem hamar sikerül...


----------



## Moncsi4 (2008 December 22)

sziasztok


----------



## Moncsi4 (2008 December 22)

én is gyors állandó tag szeretnék lenni


----------



## Moncsi4 (2008 December 22)

jelen


----------



## Moncsi4 (2008 December 22)

visszaszámolok


----------



## Moncsi4 (2008 December 22)

9


----------



## Moncsi4 (2008 December 22)

8


----------



## Moncsi4 (2008 December 22)

7


----------



## Moncsi4 (2008 December 22)

6


----------



## Moncsi4 (2008 December 22)

5


----------



## Moncsi4 (2008 December 22)

4


----------



## Moncsi4 (2008 December 22)

3


----------



## Moncsi4 (2008 December 22)

2


----------



## Moncsi4 (2008 December 22)

És elértem a 20-at!


----------



## zsoka4060 (2008 December 22)

Nem értem, hogy a szójátékoknál miért csak az első és az utolsó oldalt lehet megnézni!


----------



## tájdi (2008 December 23)

​


----------



## angyalkám (2008 December 23)

*angyalkám*

hu hu itt vagyokkiss


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 December 23)




----------



## 913zsozsi (2008 December 23)

Sziasztok!
Boldog Karácsonyt mindenkinek!


----------



## Reni8419 (2008 December 23)

Sziasztok! Újként bejelentkezek én is.  

Áldott és Békés Karácsonyi Ünnepeket Kívánok mindenkinek!


----------



## Nelson58 (2008 December 23)

*Boldog Karácsony*

Új tagként mindenkit köszöntök.


----------



## szanté (2008 December 24)

_*Kellemes Karácsonyi Ünnepeket Kívánok!*_


----------



## gyanyidobo (2008 December 24)

Nagyon tetszika képeslap


----------



## nissan (2008 December 24)

Mindenkinek boldog karácsonyt


----------



## nissan (2008 December 24)

Várjátok már a karácsonyt?


----------



## Kicsi Fecske (2008 December 24)

*Boldog, Békés, Áldásokban gazdag Karácsonyt kívánok mindnyájatoknak!*
*Sok szeretettel Erzsi.kiss*​


----------



## zsoka4060 (2008 December 24)

Sok volt a töltött káposzta! Ennek ellenére békés k...........mindenkinek! Zsóka


----------



## stefike0 (2008 December 24)

<a href="http://www.imeem.com/people/-HSGd4H/photo/TdW3O87cDg/"><img src="http://media.imeem.com/p/TdW3O87cDg.jpg" alt="click to comment" title="click to comment" /></a>


----------



## sanny (2008 December 24)

Boldog Békés karácsonyt!!!!!!!Vigyázz Zsóka a hasadra!


----------



## sanny (2008 December 24)

Boldogság Legyen Veletek!!!


----------



## babaci72 (2008 December 24)




----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 24)

sanny írta:


> Boldogság Legyen Veletek!!!


Minden kedves fórumozónak kívánom!kiss


----------



## Oliva (2008 December 25)

Béke veled..... kiss 
 Van még egy kis fű?  
 Béna, unalmas hippik


----------



## irmus (2008 December 25)




----------



## cic256 (2008 December 25)

Békés karácsonyt!


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 December 25)




----------



## angyalkám (2008 December 26)

*angyalkám*

 Jelen a tpon


----------



## Eszmeralda (2008 December 26)

Hello! Jó reggelt!


----------



## zsoka4060 (2008 December 26)

Éljen a töltött káposzta!


----------



## l.magyar (2008 December 26)

boldog karácsonyt!


----------



## zsuzso100 (2008 December 26)

Sziasztok!


----------



## l.magyar (2008 December 26)

Vége a filmnek.


----------



## Nickybaby (2008 December 27)

sziasztok
ez topic jo 5let voltkisskisskisskisskisskisskisskisskisskisskisskisskisskiss


----------



## ave (2008 December 27)

..


----------



## marczipán (2008 December 28)

Még új vagyok, nem tudom, volt-e róla szó, mindenesetre szeretném nektek ajánlani ifj. Gaál Mózes: Mildi meséi című művét. Szerintem nagyon szép mese és nem csak gyerekeknek. Sajnos nem tudom feltölteni, (könyvtárból kölcsönöztem) de mindenképpen ajánlom nektek


----------



## zsoka4060 (2008 December 29)

Ma háromszor áltam sorba a postán. 1. Ajánlott levél feladása. 2. Számlabefizetés. 3. Bérletet akartam venni, de majd csak 5-étől lehet. Aztán mentem a bankba, ott vártam egy csomót! Eszméletlen!


----------



## npkata (2008 December 30)

Jó reggelt! Vagy jó napot? soha nem tudom eldönteni. De úgy látszik csak egy legény van talpon e vidéken....


----------



## Eniko05 (2008 December 30)

Szia... És az ki lenne??


----------



## Hozola (2008 December 30)

hello,jelen

köszi


----------



## zsoka4060 (2008 December 30)

Egy, megérett a jegenye!


----------



## kolibrii (2008 December 30)

2, feneketlen tekno


----------



## zsoka4060 (2008 December 30)

három, majd hazajön magától


----------



## tájdi (2008 December 30)

​ 
Nem kívánok senkinek se
különösebben nagy dolgot.
Mindenki, amennyire tud,
legyen boldog.
Érje el, ki mit szeretne,
s ha elérte, többre vágyjon,
s megint többre. Tiszta szívből
ezt kívánom.
Szaporodjon ez az ország
Emberségbe’, hitbe’, kedvbe’,
s ki honnan jött, soha soha
ne feledje.
Mert míg tudod, ki vagy, mért vagy,
vissza nem fognak a kátyúk…
A többit majd apródonként
megcsináljuk.
Végül pedig azt kívánom,
legyen béke. –
Gyönyörködjünk még sokáig
a lehulló hópihékbe’!
(Kányádi Sándor)​


----------



## zsoka4060 (2008 December 30)

négy, BUÉK


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 30)

öt:leereszkedett a köd!


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 December 31)

Hat:leszakadt a pad​ 
****​

 

[FONT=times new roman,times]*"Új esztendő,új jót hozzon,*[/FONT]
*régi jótól meg ne fosszon,*
*s ha már több jót nem is hozhat:*
*Vigye el a régi rosszat!"*​


----------



## hegyekel (2008 December 31)

Hét:

*zsuzsanna03 a versed nagyon szép!!!!*

*BUÉK!!!!!!*


----------



## BeatGirl (2008 December 31)

Sziasztok! Jelen! Mindenkinek jó bulizást az év utolsó napján, aztán egy még sikeresebb 2oo9-et!


----------



## angyalkám (2008 December 31)

Boldog Ujévet kivánok minden Kedves Forumozónak!!


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 December 31)

hegyekel írta:


> Hét:
> 
> *zsuzsanna03 a versed nagyon szép!!!!*
> 
> *BUÉK!!!!!!*


 
Köszi !kiss

Szerencsétekre nem én írtam !


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 December 31)




----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Január 1)

Szép jóreggelt !

Remélem ágyban vagytok még !?:mrgreen:

BUÉK


----------



## Wulfi (2009 Január 1)

Búék, megy az Újévi koncert! 


>


----------



## panda21 (2009 Január 1)

B.ú.é.k.


----------



## zsoka4060 (2009 Január 2)

Már sajnos vége!


----------



## bartucz (2009 Január 2)

Jelen! Jó pihenést mindenkinek.


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Január 3)

!


----------



## mindb (2009 Január 5)

Jelen


----------



## zsoka4060 (2009 Január 5)

Már dolgozom.


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Január 5)

Mindent bele !!!


----------



## Csillag.i.m (2009 Január 5)

az utolsó hozzászólásaimat gyűröm, hogy meglegyen a 20.
Mindenkinek szép napot!


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Január 5)

*Mindenkinek*:




kiss​


----------



## gottalain (2009 Január 5)

*ha tudnám, a világ minden fényét s melegét szórva adnám. Kastélyoka<wbr>t. Pálmákat. Táncokat. Ibolyákkal a téli Riviérát. Vagy legalább egy-egy dús, összebújt, boldog órát*


----------



## gottalain (2009 Január 5)

Hello mindenkinek hogy meglegyen a húsz


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Január 6)

Fokokban jobb lenne !
*+-*ban !!!


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Január 6)

*Gratulálok!*

*Kedves Hegyekel! Szeretettel gratulálok a 4000. hozzászólásod alkalmából! Ügyes vagy! További jó játszadozást, hozzá kellemes játszótársakat!*kisskiss



​


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Január 6)

*Szintén szeretettel gratulálok, kedves *HEGYEKEL* !*


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 6)

Nagyon szépen köszönöm a figyelmességteket!
Nagyon jól esik, és hol vagyok én még Tőletek???
Köszönöm a dícsérő szavakat is, talán kicsit túlzóak, de igyekszem, hogy minél előbb felzárkozzam!
Szeretettel: hegyekel
*eniko05, és zsuzsanna03 a szép virágokért köszönet!!!!*


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Január 6)

​*Hogy itt is tudjatok róla !!!*
************************​




Tegnap, 03:07 PM 


goyo




Technikai Munkatárs​
*Az elkövetkező hetekben frissítünk, kissebb leállások várhatók...* 
Üdv minden kedves tagnak,

A fórum lassan 3 éve működik a ma látható formában. Nem nevezném elavultnak, de megérett a frissítésre.
Az elkövetkező napokban - hetekben előfordulhatnak kisebb leállások (elsősorban MO.-i idő szerint éjszakánként), a frissítést szakaszosan hajtjuk végre, a terv a következő:

- A fórum/blog/játékok stb. frissítése (a héten)
- A főoldal/hírek és az ehhez tartozó design frissítése (jövő héten)
- A hónap második felében átállás új szerverre

*A legszembetűnőbb változás a fórumnál várható, jó pár funkcióval kiegészülnek a fórumok, blogok, a galériák leegyszerűsödnek, az profil oldalak kiegészülnek, testre szabhatóak lesznek és megjelennek a klubok is.* Erről részletesebben írok pár napon belül, ha megtörtént a fórum átállás.

A következő tervezett "hibák" várhatóak:
- A fórumfrissítést követően ideiglenesen megszűnik a hír/főoldali belépés, így a hírhozzászólás is szünetelni fog.
- *A fórumfrissítést követően a galériák valószínű nem lesznek elérhetőek, a régi galériák helyét egy egyszerűbben kezelhető veszi át*. A régi képek minden bizonnyal nem tünnek el véglegesen, csak ideiglenesen zárjuk le a régi galériarendszert.

*Köszönjük a türelmet! :smile:* 
__________________​


----------



## nickwearby (2009 Január 6)

Sziasztok,

tök jó, hogy frissítetek :Đ
Köszi szépen.

Azt is ki tudnátok esetleg javítani, hogy ha a profilomban az opcióknál beállítom, hogy 150 vagy 300 hozzászólást szeretnék látni,
akkor tényleg azt jelenítse meg? 

Meg van egy érdekesség a lapozásnál,
ha arra kattintok, hogy előző oldal, néha visszaugrik a legelsőre.
Ezzel is lehetne valamit javítani?

Remélem nem baj, hogy ezt ide írtam, 
szép napot mindenkinek 

Nick Wearby


----------



## Giling-Galang (2009 Január 6)

Sziasztok!
Rendületlen menetelek a 20 felé.
Szép napot nektek!


----------



## fzkgabi (2009 Január 6)

Köszönöm szépen a lehetőséget!


----------



## vizes8as (2009 Január 6)

Itt vagyok...hánynál is jártam ?


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Január 7)

Nézz jobbra, meglátod !
****

Jó reggelt !


----------



## bdoc187 (2009 Január 7)

jóreggelt mindenkinek, szép napot


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 7)

*Drága Eniko05!*
*A sok ezredik hozzászólásodhoz őszinte szívvel gratulálok!*
*Majd az 50 000-iknél pezsgőbontás lesz ugy-e?*


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Január 7)

hegyekel írta:


> *Drága Eniko05!*
> *A sok ezredik hozzászólásodhoz őszinte szívvel gratulálok!*
> *Majd az 50 000-iknél pezsgőbontás lesz ugy-e?*



* Kedves Hegyekel! Nagyon aranyos vagy! Igen, azt már megünnepelhetjük akár élőben is, feltétlen pezsgőbontással, de addig fogyassz egy kis édességet!

*​ 






​ 
*Jóétvégyat hozzá! Fogyasszad egészséggel!*kiss

​


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 7)

Eniko05 írta:


> *Kedves Hegyekel! Nagyon aranyos vagy! Igen, azt már megünnepelhetjük akár élőben is, feltétlen pezsgőbontással, de addig fogyassz egy kis édességet!*​
> 
> 
> *Jóétvégyat hozzá! Fogyasszad egészséggel!*kiss​


 
Nagyon szépen köszönöm! Már a látványától hízok pár kilót!!!Puszi Neked!kiss


----------



## bellus (2009 Január 7)

.....csak egy nyalintást kérek.....)


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Január 7)

Nagyon szívesen, jut is marad is, ne tarstd vissza Magadat, Neked is jár!


----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Január 7)

Sziasztok.......


----------



## bellus (2009 Január 7)

Köszönm!Ragad a szám tőle....)


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Január 7)

Tartsd oda valakinek, boldogan lenyalizza


----------



## bellus (2009 Január 7)

közel vagyok hozzá.....


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Január 7)

mihez, kihez??


----------



## bellus (2009 Január 7)

a monitorhoz(sajnos,csak)


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Január 7)

tégy róla, hogy máshoz is légy....


----------



## zsoka4060 (2009 Január 8)

"Élni lehet,hogy nehéz-de jó.Az is jó,hogy nehéz!" 

Amikor éppen nehéz, nem is olyan jó.


----------



## SzőgyImi (2009 Január 8)

Hahóóóó!!!!


----------



## Ditte50 (2009 Január 8)

Jelentem jelen! Ha mostanában ritkán is!
Mindenkinek Boldog új esztendőt kínok!


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Január 8)

*ENIKŐNEK !kiss*







Szeretettel gratulálok az újabb ezerhez !​


----------



## bellus (2009 Január 8)

Szép napot MINDENKINEK!Nagyon hideg napot........Vigyázzatok MAGATOKRA!
ÜDV:Bellus


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Január 8)

*Édes Zsuzsám! Aranyos vagy!*​  

​


----------



## takihal (2009 Január 11)

szép napot mindenkinek


----------



## abacus1 (2009 Január 12)

Sziasztok, mosolygós szép napot


----------



## Lizka (2009 Január 12)

Szép napot!


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Január 13)

Kedves *HEGYEKEL* !
"négyszavasban" már megtettem, de itt is
gratulálok az 5000-hez !


----------



## dojawalk (2009 Január 13)

Sziasztok,
nálunk ma iszonyú sötét, borús, szomorú idő van. Mikor jön a tavasz?


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 13)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> Kedves *HEGYEKEL* !
> "négyszavasban" már megtettem, de itt is
> gratulálok az 5000-hez !


 
*Nagyon szépen köszönöm! Figyelmes vagy és aranyos!*


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Január 13)

*Gratulálok!*

*Kedves Hegyekel! Kissé megkésve, de annál nagyobb szeretettek köszöntelek az 5000. hozzászólásod alkalmából! További szép, kellemes játszadozást kívánok!kiss*






(Sajnos netem 2 napja vacakol, hol megjön, hol eltűnik..., talán most már jó lesz... Nagyon remélem)​


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 13)

Eniko05 írta:


> *Kedves Hegyekel! Kissé megkésve, de annal nagyobb szeretettek köszöntelek az 5000. hozzászólásod alkalmából! További szép, kellemes játszadozást kívánok!kiss*​
> 
> ​
> 
> (Sajnos netem 2 napja vacakol, hol megjön, hol eltűnik..., talán most már jó lesz... Nagyon remélem)​


Drága Eniko05!
Nagyon köszönöm kedvességedet! majd jobban igyekszem!
Sajnállak a netkimaradás miatt, ezek sajnos nálam is meglévő gondok, vagy nagy a lassulás, ami szintén zavaró...ezért van, hogy sokat kell törölgetni!
Puszi sok-sok:Hegyekelkiss


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Január 13)

Oda se neki! Nemhagyjuk azért, hogy kifogjon rajktunk e net..., Igaz??


----------



## koszil (2009 Január 13)

Hali!
Jó a téma  nekem pont 20hsz hiányzik!


----------



## michiko (2009 Január 13)

Jelen vagyok!


----------



## csillus79 (2009 Január 13)

Sziasztok!
Nekem is pont 20 kell még 
Köszi a lehetőséget, nem akartam szemetelni máshol. Kinéztem egy matekos szójátékot, csak túl bonyolultnak találtam.


----------



## zsomi8 (2009 Január 13)

Sziasztok!

Végre egy egyszerű pont gyűjtési lehetőség.


----------



## lacika1 (2009 Január 14)

Sz.Szonja írta:


> ...


gyönyörű


----------



## lacika1 (2009 Január 14)

Judit írta:


> Egy igazi tökös gyerek!


jók a képek


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Január 14)

A türelem pontot terem !


----------



## lacika1 (2009 Január 14)

szépek a képek


----------



## lacika1 (2009 Január 14)

imádom az állatokat



talpacska írta:


> “Ha magunkhoz veszünk egy éhező kutyát és enni adunk neki, akkor az soha nem fog megharapni. Ez a különbség a kutya és az ember között.” (*Mark Twain*)


nekem egy Golden Retríverem van


----------



## lacika1 (2009 Január 14)

Noé írta:


> Nos ezek az én kis kedvenceim


imádom az állatokat


----------



## lacika1 (2009 Január 14)

Angettina írta:


> Szia Csocsike!!
> 
> Nagyon édi- bédik annyira aranyosak.
> Neked milyen kedvenced van otthon?
> ...


imádom az állatokat


----------



## lacika1 (2009 Január 14)




----------



## lacika1 (2009 Január 14)

csocsike írta:


>


----------



## lacika1 (2009 Január 14)

Melitta írta:


> Anyukam kutyai


csodásak a képek


----------



## lacika1 (2009 Január 14)

lilli írta:


> Kepzeld mit lattam itt a parkban:
> _Aix sponsa_ -t, csak lestem mikor a nagy magas fa tetejere szallt
> 
> _Canard branchu_ franciaul, _Pato de charreteras_ v. _Pato Arcoiris _spanyolul, es _Karolin_ v. _Kisasszony réce _ magyarul.
> ...


----------



## lacika1 (2009 Január 14)

cirmike1976 írta:


> hogyan szoktatod a cicát szobatisztaságra?


Szeretem a cicákat


----------



## lacika1 (2009 Január 14)

raklo írta:


> nekem nincs de lesz


szeretem a lovakat


----------



## bellus (2009 Január 14)

*Elkésett KÖSZÖNTŐ!*

*KEDVES ENIKŐ,megkésve bár,de,sok SZERETETTEL KÖSZÖNTELEK,*
*a 32 000.-ik hozzászólásodhoz!*


 
*BELLUS*​


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Január 14)

*Köszönöm szépen!!!!*

*Kedves Bellus! Az mindenkor jól esik, nem késik az soha..., ez nem versenyfutás..., de a figyemesség az megbecsülendő KINCS!!! És, az mindenkinek jól esik.....kiss
*

​


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Január 15)

Kedves Enikő !
Csatlakozom az előttem szólóhoz !


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 15)

*Aranyos Eniko05!*
*Fogadd tőlem is szívbőljövő jókívánságaimat, és hajrá előre, az igényes hozzászólásokért! Szeretettel: Hegyekel*


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Január 15)

*KÖSZÖNÖM kedvességteket!!*

*Kedveseim!! De aranyosak vagytok!! Egészen meghatódtam!!kisskiss

*

​


----------



## hoandi (2009 Január 17)

Üdv mindenkinek! Szép napot!


----------



## hoandi (2009 Január 17)

Ez a fórum nagyon jó ötlet! Köszönjük szépen!


----------



## Yeye001 (2009 Január 17)

Üdv Mindenkinek!


----------



## robertamonica (2009 Január 17)

*köszi*

Köszi szépen.nem tudtam hogy kukacos feltételek vannak, nem mint a mmagyar oldalokon.Majd hozzászolok és várok. Az ovodás kislányom szeretne valami friss zenét az ovodában mert unják már a régit.
szia.


----------



## GBrigitta (2009 Január 18)

asztok!
Én farsangi dolgokat keresek, :-D


----------



## nobali0323 (2009 Január 18)

sziasztok


----------



## Babybogyo1118 (2009 Január 18)

Mindenkinek jó éjszakát kívánok!


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Január 18)

Köszönjük, de nem korai még aludni ?


----------



## smuku (2009 Január 18)

GBrigitta
Mit szeretnél díszíteni??
csoportszobát, lakást, stb???


----------



## FeketeFarkas (2009 Január 18)

jó ötlet. meg is van a húsz


----------



## opel (2009 Január 18)

Szép estét mindenkinek.


----------



## blasisti (2009 Január 19)

Köszönöm a thomast, gyermekem kedvence. Csak tudnám miért?


----------



## blasisti (2009 Január 19)

Én is köszönöm a csodaszép dalokat.


----------



## blasisti (2009 Január 19)

Én is szeretném letölteni csak egyenlőre nem sikerül, pediog a gyerekem már nagyon várja.


----------



## Edit79 (2009 Január 19)

Sziasztok!
Bob a mester meséket tud valaki valahol?
Köszönöm.


----------



## ritus0105 (2009 Január 20)

sziasztok!
olyan anyagot keresek ami segít az óvodás gyerekeknek abban, h "elsajátítsák"a német nyelvet illetve foglalkozás vázlatok vagy ilyes mi..köszi


----------



## atika001 (2009 Január 21)

csákó

ez a legjobb szójátékos oldal


----------



## da_sweetkilla (2009 Január 21)

hello mindenki


----------



## catbaba (2009 Január 21)

sziasztok


----------



## baby123 (2009 Január 21)

*hali*



catbaba írta:


> sziasztok



üdv mindenkinek 

egy - még -új tag


----------



## hoandi (2009 Január 21)

Sziasztok!
Tud valaki segíteni abban, hogy honnan tudnám letölteni Kissifur kalandjait?
Köszönöm.


----------



## jasek_ (2009 Január 21)

Sziasztok!
És még egy új tag.


----------



## jarvaska (2009 Január 21)

Hello mindenkinek!
Én is egy új tag vagyok a sok közül!


----------



## kekmadar1 (2009 Január 21)

megjöttem


----------



## dinuska95 (2009 Január 21)

sziasztok!miért nem tudom letölteni ezeket a zenéket?


----------



## dinuska95 (2009 Január 21)

szia!eltidnád küldeni nekem ezeket a zenéket erre a cí[email protected]
előre is köszi


----------



## Tierno (2009 Január 21)

Jelen!
Én is új vagyok.


----------



## keyhole (2009 Január 21)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Joomadar (2009 Január 21)

sziasztok,
asszem most válok teljes jogú taggá


----------



## keyhole (2009 Január 21)

Pontosabban a következőnél


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Január 21)

Szép jó estét mindenkinek!


----------



## castello (2009 Január 22)

Üdv mindenkinek!


----------



## banhidiattila (2009 Január 22)

Szép napot az esős Budapestről!!!


----------



## castello (2009 Január 22)

Üdv mégegyszer! Gyorsan össze szeretném gyüjteni a hozzászólásokat.


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Január 22)

És még + két nap !


----------



## apoc (2009 Január 22)

hello mindenkinek!


----------



## TJHooker007 (2009 Január 22)

sziasztok


----------



## adeina (2009 Január 22)

Sziasztok!Köszönöm a lehetőséget.


----------



## Cool2222 (2009 Január 22)

Szép napot mindenkine!


----------



## Cool2222 (2009 Január 22)

....kinek !


----------



## Cool2222 (2009 Január 22)

Jókat mulattam a szójátékokon.


----------



## Cool2222 (2009 Január 22)

Még írok egy kicsit....


----------



## Cool2222 (2009 Január 22)

Még mindig...


----------



## Cool2222 (2009 Január 22)

Számolok 23,23,23,23,23 mert ennyit kell kimondani és eltelt egy másodperc


----------



## Cool2222 (2009 Január 22)

Tovább, tovább, tovább ....


----------



## Cool2222 (2009 Január 22)

De amíg csak meg nem lessz egy szép kerek szám


----------



## Cool2222 (2009 Január 22)

Talán a 20-as?


----------



## Cool2222 (2009 Január 22)

Igen .... Bingo!
Heuréka !


----------



## Cool2222 (2009 Január 22)

Vagy 21 kell ?


----------



## Cool2222 (2009 Január 22)

Vagy 22?


Bocsi még hat mp...


----------



## molnarneta (2009 Január 22)

sziasztok


----------



## molnarneta (2009 Január 22)

még hat kell


----------



## molnarneta (2009 Január 22)

már csak öt


----------



## molnarneta (2009 Január 22)

négy


----------



## molnarneta (2009 Január 22)

három


----------



## molnarneta (2009 Január 22)

kettő


----------



## molnarneta (2009 Január 22)

egy


----------



## molnarneta (2009 Január 22)

vége


----------



## oszi76 (2009 Január 22)

19


----------



## oszi76 (2009 Január 22)

18


----------



## oszi76 (2009 Január 22)

17


----------



## oszi76 (2009 Január 22)

16


----------



## oszi76 (2009 Január 22)

15


----------



## oszi76 (2009 Január 22)

14


----------



## oszi76 (2009 Január 22)

13


----------



## oszi76 (2009 Január 22)

12


----------



## oszi76 (2009 Január 22)

11


----------



## oszi76 (2009 Január 22)

10


----------



## oszi76 (2009 Január 22)

9


----------



## oszi76 (2009 Január 22)

8


----------



## oszi76 (2009 Január 22)

7


----------



## oszi76 (2009 Január 22)

6


----------



## oszi76 (2009 Január 22)

5


----------



## oszi76 (2009 Január 22)

4


----------



## oszi76 (2009 Január 22)

3


----------



## oszi76 (2009 Január 22)

2


----------



## oszi76 (2009 Január 22)

1


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Január 22)

Mennyi ''okos'' új tag járt erre!!!


----------



## faguriga (2009 Január 23)

Láttam egyik hozzászószálodban ......


----------



## Borosdzso (2009 Január 23)

Köszönöm! Ez nagyon jó ötlet és frankó kis segítség!


----------



## Borosdzso (2009 Január 23)

Borosdzsó jelen!


----------



## Borosdzso (2009 Január 23)

Üdv Kecsóról mindenkinek!


----------



## eliniki (2009 Január 24)

Kapitány, jelentkezem!


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Január 24)

szia, érezzed jól magadat!


----------



## Nyuszibogyó (2009 Január 24)

Visszaszámlálós fórumot kéne nekik külön nyitni


----------



## hoandi (2009 Január 24)

Sziasztok! Nagyon jó ez a fórum. A kisfiamnak nagyon tetszenek a mesék! Majd igyekszem felfelé tölteni is


----------



## Esther68 (2009 Január 24)

Én is itt


----------



## sumi (2009 Január 24)

Na, most végre én sem maradok le !


----------



## evli (2009 Január 24)

Sziasztok!


----------



## mumusi (2009 Január 25)

Regisztráltam magam az oldalon, de letölteni nem enged. VAjon miért?
Üdv: mumusi


----------



## mumusi (2009 Január 25)

Tudna valaki segíteni, szeretném megtalálni valahol a Marék Veronika: Tegnap, ma, holnap című könyvét. Már nagyon régóta keresem.


----------



## Buvárkund (2009 Január 27)

*Jó veletek.*

Jó itt lenni. Köszönöm.

Szép napot mindenkinek!


----------



## Alba Regia (2009 Január 27)

Opel voltam,technikai okok miatt kellett becenevet módosítanom.Sajnos előlről kell kezdeni a hozzászólásokat.De újra itt vagyok!!Ez a fontos!!!


----------



## B.U. (2009 Január 27)

Buvárkund írta:


> Jó itt lenni. Köszönöm.
> 
> Szép napot mindenkinek!




Jó éjszakát mindenkinek és remélem,hogy holnap ilyenkor ugyanitt://:


----------



## Alba Regia (2009 Január 27)

Szép álmokat B.U.


----------



## asdx01 (2009 Január 27)

állandó akarok lenni


----------



## asdx01 (2009 Január 27)

az vagyok már?


----------



## asdx01 (2009 Január 27)

nem 20 hozzászólás kell?


----------



## asdx01 (2009 Január 27)

nanana? a 20 hozzászólás megvan


----------



## B.U. (2009 Január 27)

asdx01 írta:


> nanana? a 20 hozzászólás megvan


még nem tudtalak itt hagyni benneteket, de ez a rovat mi tulajdonképpen??


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Január 27)

beköszönô oldal


----------



## B.U. (2009 Január 27)

Noci87 írta:


> beköszönô oldal


KÖSZIKE


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Január 27)

Nagyon szívesen s jó éjszakát neked is!


----------



## B.U. (2009 Január 27)

Noci87 írta:


> Nagyon szívesen s jó éjszakát neked is![/quot
> További kellemes szórakozást,most már valóban békés jó éjszakát mindenkinekkiss:..:


----------



## jenci1 (2009 Január 28)

szép jóreggelt mindeninek


----------



## B.U. (2009 Január 28)

jenci1 írta:


> szép jóreggelt mindeninek


Szép jó napot mindenkinek, habár ami az időt illeti:33::33:


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 28)

B.U. írta:


> Szép jó napot mindenkinek, habár ami az időt illeti:33::33:


 
Jobb napot kívánok, napsütéseset!


----------



## GoBalaton (2009 Január 28)

jelen


----------



## Papeen (2009 Január 28)

Az úr áldjon és világosítson meg téged! És most épp rá gondolsz, hogy megáldhat-e? Ám ő tudja minden gondolatod, és ha 1 percig elcsendesülsz akkor érzed a békét és a világosságot melyet ő áraszt feléd.


----------



## alarick (2009 Január 28)

Szep jo napot mindenkinek. Esik a ho !


----------



## jenci1 (2009 Január 28)

sziasztok


----------



## szizabel (2009 Január 28)

Örülök, hogy itt lehetek.


----------



## bilagit (2009 Január 28)

Sziasztok, jó itt lenni köztetek! És jelen!


----------



## Alba Regia (2009 Január 28)

Én is itt vagyok ismét.


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Január 28)

Jó éjszakát mindenkinek!


----------



## Buvárkund (2009 Január 29)

Ha későn is de itt vagyok.

Mindenkinek szép legyen szép napja.


----------



## zolt21 (2009 Január 29)

Sok vidamsagot es boldogsagot mindenkinek


----------



## bellus (2009 Január 29)

SZERBUSZTOK!SZEBB reggelt,de,azért,tartalmas,napot Kívánok,MINDENKINEK!))


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Január 29)




----------



## Mary62 (2009 Január 29)

Szervusztok!
Szeretnék minél előbb állandó tag lenni!!!!!!!!
Szép napot mindenkinek!


----------



## jpcika (2009 Január 29)

Üdv mindenkinek!
Itt vagyok, köszi a lehetőséget!


----------



## pesssa (2009 Január 29)

sziasztok! 
jelen


----------



## szolnokiheni (2009 Január 29)

:!:Csudaszép napot mindenkinek


----------



## B.U. (2009 Január 29)

szolnokiheni írta:


> :!:Csudaszép napot mindenkinek


Itt vagyok pacsika mindenkinek, már kezd kiderülni az idő és ez jó:88:


----------



## Buvárkund (2009 Január 29)

Jó éjszakát és szép álmokat kívánok mindenkinek.

Buvárkund


----------



## Alba Regia (2009 Január 29)

Szevasztok újra itt vagyok.


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Január 29)

Légy üdvözölve!


----------



## Alba Regia (2009 Január 29)

Én is üdvözöllek.


----------



## B.U. (2009 Január 30)

Alba Regia írta:


> Én is üdvözöllek.


Üdv.mindenkinek csak az idő lenne egy kicsit tavasziasabb:55:


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Január 30)

B.U. írta:


> Üdv.mindenkinek csak az idő lenne egy kicsit tavasziasabb:55:


 
Hoztam Neked !


----------



## fecapapa (2009 Január 30)

Sziasztok ! Végre ragyog a Nap


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Január 30)

Már erre is, bár melege még kevés van.




Na de ne akarjunk egyszerre mindent....


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Január 30)

Sziasztok, háááát, felénk még mindíg tombol időnként ez erős vihar....


----------



## Buvárkund (2009 Január 30)

fecapapa írta:


> Sziasztok ! Végre ragyog a Nap



Szia. 

Nálunk is szépen süt a nap.
Szép napot kívánok mindenkinek.


----------



## kalic (2009 Január 30)

Sziasztok,szép napot Mindenkinek!


----------



## Bigpeterson (2009 Január 30)

Hello! jelen


----------



## satoru (2009 Január 30)

Sziasztok!
Szép napot mindenkinek


----------



## B.U. (2009 Január 30)

satoru írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Szép napot mindenkinek


Haliho újra itt!


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Január 30)

...újra itt a Nagy Csapat!


----------



## P.Éva (2009 Január 30)

Szép napot! A hasznos kis topik összes látogatóját üdvözlöm!


----------



## bilagit (2009 Január 30)

Helló! Itt vagyok jelentem!


----------



## Dozsori (2009 Január 30)

üdv. Mindenkinek !


----------



## mofan (2009 Január 30)

Sziasztok!
Megvalósul minden álom, amit valóságként el tudunk fogadni.


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Január 31)

*Jó reggelt, szép napot !*


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Január 31)

*Sziasztok, mindenkinek SZÉP HÉTVÉGÉT!!

*

​


----------



## B.U. (2009 Január 31)

Eniko05 írta:


> *Sziasztok, mindenkinek SZÉP HÉTVÉGÉT!!
> 
> *
> 
> ​


Szép jó napot mindenkinek:mrgreen:


----------



## sumi (2009 Január 31)

szép napot mindenkinek !


----------



## Linzli (2009 Január 31)

Jó egészséget Mindnekinek!


----------



## ptap (2009 Január 31)

Sziasztok!


----------



## berenyimate (2009 Január 31)

bőségben élsz. élj ennek megfelelően.


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Január 31)

Szép álmokat s holnap egy kellemes vasárnapot mindenkinek!


----------



## Alba Regia (2009 Január 31)

Szép estét mindenkinek.


----------



## papaa (2009 Február 1)

Kicsit korán van, de jóóóó reggelt mindenkinek!


----------



## bellus (2009 Február 1)

*SZÉP,KELLEMES REGGELT és további napot!))*


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Február 1)

Jó reggelt !


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Február 1)

Hasonló jókat kívánok! (cigi nélkül...)


----------



## animajung (2009 Február 1)

Minden jót mindenkinek!


----------



## B.U. (2009 Február 1)

animajung írta:


> Minden jót mindenkinek!


Szép jó estét kedves játékosok


----------



## Reginald23 (2009 Február 1)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Reginald23 (2009 Február 1)

Jó estét mindenkinek!!!


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Február 1)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Február 2)

*Szép jó reggelt, kellemes ébredést mindenkinek!kiss

*



​


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Február 2)

Jó reggelt !


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Február 2)

Szép napot!


----------



## B.U. (2009 Február 2)

hegyekel írta:


> Szép napot!


Hu ma igazán gyönyörű://:-ra ébredtünk


----------



## kyas (2009 Február 2)

sziasztok


----------



## emoke.molnar (2009 Február 2)

Mindenkinek köszönöm a feltöltéseket.


----------



## Nissa (2009 Február 2)

Mindenkinek szép napot!


----------



## cseppcsay (2009 Február 2)

Ez egy jó lehetőség  mindenkinek minden szépet és jót!


----------



## erikan 81 (2009 Február 2)

Sziasztok!

Újjra hozzátok fordulok segítségért, remélem most is tudtok!
A napokban született egy nagyon közeli ismerősünknek kibabája és szeretném őket levélben is felköszönteni!
Ha valaki tud ilyen idézetet írje fel nekem! Előre is köszönöm!


----------



## loricska (2009 Február 2)

sziasztok!!!


----------



## szerencse (2009 Február 2)

*kèrès*

sziasztok!


----------



## B.U. (2009 Február 2)

loricska írta:


> sziasztok!!!


További jó játékot mindenkinek szép estét és jó éjszakát


----------



## Tara9 (2009 Február 2)

Mindenkinek szép estét és éjszakát kívánok!


----------



## Zsanimami (2009 Február 2)

Mindenkinek kellemes estét!!kiss


----------



## Alba Regia (2009 Február 2)

Itt vagyok,szép estét mindenkinek.


----------



## terra3 (2009 Február 2)

Sziasztok


----------



## terra3 (2009 Február 2)

Üdv mindenkinek!

Most tévedtem ide (két napja), de nagyon tetszik!


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Február 2)

Szia terra3 ! Érezd jól magad köztünk!


----------



## terra3 (2009 Február 2)

Köszi!


----------



## terra3 (2009 Február 2)

Igyekszem jól érezni magam!
Bármelyik témára tévedek, nagyon kreatív emberkék bejegyzései olvashatók!


----------



## vreality (2009 Február 2)

Hellóóóóóó


----------



## vreality (2009 Február 2)

Nagyon kirááály ez az oldal )


----------



## terra3 (2009 Február 2)

Szeva vreality


----------



## terra3 (2009 Február 3)

Jó éjszakát!

Szép és vidám napot mindenkinek!


----------



## Katalin/Anyoka (2009 Február 3)

Ide írogasson Mindenki aki csak a 20 hsz-t akarja elérni!!!!!!!


----------



## B.U. (2009 Február 3)

Katalin/Anyoka írta:


> Ide írogasson Mindenki aki csak a 20 hsz-t akarja elérni!!!!!!!


Hello amilyen az idő,olyan a hangulatom ma


----------



## bellus (2009 Február 3)

*Köszöntő!*

*Kedves,ENIKŐ,kicsit elkésve,de,gratulálok,a 34 000.-ik hozzászólásodhoz!**

* ​


----------



## Katalin/Anyoka (2009 Február 3)

B.U. írta:


> Hello amilyen az idő,olyan a hangulatom ma


 el is hiszem, többen vagyunk ezzel így


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Február 3)

bellus írta:


> *Kedves,ENIKŐ,kicsit elkésve,de,gratulálok,a 34 000.-ik hozzászólásodhoz!**
> 
> *​




*Kedves Bellus, KÖSZÖNÖM szépen figyelmességedet! Dehogyis késtél valahonnan! *

* Neked is hasonó sikeres játszadozásokat kívánok!kiss


Bocsi, nem sikerül képet becserkésznem

*


----------



## Buvárkund (2009 Február 4)

Újra itt vagyok.

Jó éjszakát és szép álmokat kívánok mindenkinek!


----------



## Kaye99 (2009 Február 4)

Jó éjszakát és szép álmokat kívánok mindenkinek!


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Február 4)

Ma sem lesz szebb napunk! Jó napot kívánok!


----------



## Postásj (2009 Február 4)

Hála istennek


----------



## Postásj (2009 Február 4)

nem kell


----------



## Postásj (2009 Február 4)

normális


----------



## Postásj (2009 Február 4)

üzeneteket


----------



## Postásj (2009 Február 4)

küldenem


----------



## Postásj (2009 Február 4)

ahhoz, hogy


----------



## Postásj (2009 Február 4)

meglegyenek


----------



## Postásj (2009 Február 4)

az


----------



## Postásj (2009 Február 4)

értelmes


----------



## Postásj (2009 Február 4)

üzenetekből


----------



## Postásj (2009 Február 4)

20


----------



## Postásj (2009 Február 4)

db


----------



## Postásj (2009 Február 4)

amúgy jó az oldal


----------



## Postásj (2009 Február 4)

ahogy nézegettem


----------



## Postásj (2009 Február 4)

A szólánchoz is hozzá szólogattam


----------



## Postásj (2009 Február 4)

De még mindig nincs elég üzenetem


----------



## Postásj (2009 Február 4)

Istenem


----------



## Anaksonamun (2009 Február 4)

sziasztok én is csak úgy benéztem


----------



## viki93 (2009 Február 4)

Helló mindenkinek!


----------



## viki93 (2009 Február 4)

Szuper oldal


----------



## viki93 (2009 Február 4)

Köszi szépen.


----------



## viki93 (2009 Február 4)

Még 4 kéne!!!


----------



## viki93 (2009 Február 4)

Tök jók ezek a játékok


----------



## viki93 (2009 Február 4)

Már csak 2


----------



## viki93 (2009 Február 4)

1


----------



## viki93 (2009 Február 4)

Meg van!!!!! Köszi szépen!!


----------



## kisoreg (2009 Február 4)

Üdvike Mindenkinek! Bár már nem zöldfülü, de "Újfiú"-ként. Egy kicsit nézelődöm, hol is vagyok, pár témát még izlelgetve, olvasgatva teszek veszek rendezgetek...


----------



## vamrich (2009 Február 4)

Hello Mindenki!


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Február 4)

*Gratulálok!*

*Kedves Bellus! Szeretettel köszöntelek a 9000. hozzászólásod alkalmából! További szép játékot, jó szórakozást kívánok!kiss

*




​


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Február 4)

_*Aranyos Bellus! Csatlakozom Enikőhöz, és hasonló szépeket és jókat kívánok Neked az elért eredményedhez! Sok szeretettel: Hegyekel*_


----------



## bellus (2009 Február 4)

*Köszönet!*

* KEDVES,ENIKÖ!Nagyon figyelmes vagy!* 

KÖSZÖNÖM,KEDVESSÉGEDET!​ 



​


----------



## ecoka (2009 Február 4)

Gyönyörű verseket, meséket,dalokat találtam, köszi!


----------



## terra3 (2009 Február 4)

Üdv mindenkinek


----------



## terzsolt (2009 Február 4)

üdv Mindenkinek


----------



## terzsolt (2009 Február 4)

Gondolom


----------



## terzsolt (2009 Február 4)

ez a


----------



## terzsolt (2009 Február 4)

topic


----------



## terzsolt (2009 Február 4)

azért


----------



## terzsolt (2009 Február 4)

lett


----------



## terzsolt (2009 Február 4)

létrehozva


----------



## terzsolt (2009 Február 4)

, hogy a


----------



## terzsolt (2009 Február 4)

20


----------



## terzsolt (2009 Február 4)

üzenet


----------



## terzsolt (2009 Február 4)

a szóláncok


----------



## terzsolt (2009 Február 4)

segítségével


----------



## terzsolt (2009 Február 4)

hamar


----------



## terzsolt (2009 Február 4)

meglegyen


----------



## terzsolt (2009 Február 4)

Ezt nagyon szépen köszönöm!!!!!!!
Puszi mindenkinek akitől szeretné!!!!!!!


----------



## WickedGamee. (2009 Február 4)

sziasztok


----------



## WickedGamee. (2009 Február 4)

én is örülök


----------



## WickedGamee. (2009 Február 4)

hogy közétek kerülhetek


----------



## WickedGamee. (2009 Február 4)

ha végre majd


----------



## WickedGamee. (2009 Február 4)

sikerül nagy nehezen


----------



## WickedGamee. (2009 Február 4)

elérni a 20 hsz-t és kivárni a 2. napot


----------



## Alba Regia (2009 Február 4)

Sziasztok itt vagyok.


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Február 4)

Isten hozott!


----------



## Alba Regia (2009 Február 4)

Téged is.


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Február 5)

Szép napot mindekinek!


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Február 5)

Noci87 írta:


> Szép napot mindekinek!


Neked is ezt kívánjuk!


----------



## grüezi (2009 Február 5)

én "újonc" vagyok


----------



## grüezi (2009 Február 5)

meg szeretném szerezni a 20 hozzászólást


----------



## grüezi (2009 Február 5)

már csak 10 kell


----------



## grüezi (2009 Február 5)

9


----------



## grüezi (2009 Február 5)

8


----------



## grüezi (2009 Február 5)

7


----------



## grüezi (2009 Február 5)

6


----------



## grüezi (2009 Február 5)

5


----------



## grüezi (2009 Február 5)

4


----------



## grüezi (2009 Február 5)

3


----------



## grüezi (2009 Február 5)

2


----------



## grüezi (2009 Február 5)

1


----------



## grüezi (2009 Február 5)

nagyon szép napot mindenkinek!


----------



## Arima3 (2009 Február 5)

grüezi írta:


> meg szeretném szerezni a 20 hozzászólást



A 20 *értelmes* hozzászólásra gondoltál?


----------



## B.U. (2009 Február 5)

grüezi írta:


> 8


Hello szép időnk van ma jószórakozást mindenkinek://:


----------



## thne (2009 Február 5)

Azt sem tudom, majd mit fogok letölteni, meg mihez szóljak hozzá, mert minden tök jóóóóóóóóóóó!!!


----------



## thne (2009 Február 5)

Ha egyszer idelátogat az ember, fel sem kel a gép elől egy napig!


----------



## tengericsillag (2009 Február 5)

Helló


----------



## tengericsillag (2009 Február 5)

sziasztok


----------



## zsuzsimano (2009 Február 5)

szioka


----------



## tengericsillag (2009 Február 5)

Csak megint én helló


----------



## Bartuska (2009 Február 5)

Sziasztok! Szép napot és tartalmas időtöltést Mindenkinek!


----------



## hundido (2009 Február 5)

Ki tudja mit jelent a dingló szó? Egy versenyhez kellene! Segítsetek!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## elvira (2009 Február 5)

hali!


----------



## malnaszem (2009 Február 6)

Ezek a babadalok nagyon szepek eddig nem volt szerencsem hallani oket, de egyszeruen csodasak.megkonnyeztem hallgatas kozben .Nagyon koszonom a lehetoseget hogy letolthettem.


----------



## chesti (2009 Február 6)

Sziasztok Én most találtam rátok  Próbáltam az első oldaltól olvasgatni Titeteket hirtelenjében nadehát el is akadtam  Nagyon jó kis közösség vagytok


----------



## chesti (2009 Február 6)

Én is próbálkozom ép a feltöltéssel remélem sikerül és még nem kerültek fel az oldalra


----------



## B.U. (2009 Február 7)

elvira írta:


> hali!


Szép napot mindenkinek.


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Február 7)

Mindenkinek szép hétvégét!


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Február 7)

Kellemes hétvégét kívánok!


----------



## Wolf11 (2009 Február 7)

Jó fórumozást mindenkinek!


----------



## Katalin/Anyoka (2009 Február 7)

hsz-t güjtők itt beszélgessetek, vagy ide írd akár sorozatba a 20 hozzászólásodat!


----------



## Rozi761 (2009 Február 7)

*köszönet*

Nagyon szépen köszönöm, nagy örömet szereztél nekem ezzel a dallal.
Üdv.: Rozi


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Február 8)

Sziasztok, mindenkinek szép vasárnapot!


----------



## hallgatag (2009 Február 8)

Nem is szép


----------



## hallgatag (2009 Február 8)

Jó napot kívánok


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Február 8)

hallgatag írta:


> Nem is szép


 
Majd lesz még szép


----------



## hallgatag (2009 Február 8)

még szép, hogy lesz szép


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Február 8)

tedd széppé, és az lesz!!


----------



## B.U. (2009 Február 8)

Eniko05 írta:


> tedd széppé, és az lesz!!


Kellemes szép:55:vasárnapot mindenkinek:mrgreen:


----------



## Mudi (2009 Február 8)

A tegnapi naphoz hasonló, csodaszép napsütéses napot kívánok mindenkinek, hamarosan.


----------



## fehérhaju (2009 Február 8)

Szerbusztok, újra itt vagyok köszönöm a zenét , megcsináltam a filmet, feltettem, elküldtem, egyszóval dolgoztam. Most pedig jöttem körbekacskaringózni ( játszani egyet veletek)


----------



## tefi (2009 Február 8)

Sziasztok!


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Február 8)

Gratulálok!


----------



## boree (2009 Február 8)

sziasztok


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Február 8)

szia, neked is szép estét!


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Február 8)

Eniko05 írta:


> szia, neked is szép estét!


Enikő! Nagyon közel jársz a *35 000-hez!*
*Közben kódolsz is...Gratulálok!kiss*


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Február 8)

hegyekel írta:


> Enikő! Nagyon közel jársz a *35 000-hez!*
> *Közben kódolsz is...Gratulálok!kiss*



Kedves Hegyekel!kiss Már ennyire előreszaladsz??  Nagyon félsz, hogy lemaradsz?? *ARANYOS vagy!! KÖSZÖNÖM*, hogy szemmel tartasz!! Tudom, hamar utólérsz majd Te is!!kiss


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Február 8)

Eniko05 írta:


> Kedves Hegyekel!kiss Már ennyire előreszaladsz??  Nagyon félsz, hogy lemaradsz?? *ARANYOS vagy!! KÖSZÖNÖM*, hogy szemmel tartasz!! Tudom, hamar utólérsz majd Te is!!kiss


Jaj dehogy tudlak valaha is utolérni!...Csak egyszer felnéztem a számokra, és örülök, ---hogy kinn vagy,-- mert ezek szerint jó a neted..A mienk most, olyan mint a népmese, hol van, hol nincs...


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Február 8)

hegyekel írta:


> Jaj dehogy tudlak valaha is utolérni!...Csak egyszer felnéztem a számokra, és örülök, ---hogy kinn vagy,-- mert ezek szerint jó a neted..A mienk most, olyan mint a népmese, hol van, hol nincs...



Olyan ez a mienk is, Szívecském, csakhát mi lassan hozzászokunk, tudod, hogy mondja a mondás,-- vagy megszokni, vagy megszökni... Inkább az előbbit tenném...


----------



## Gibike (2009 Február 8)

Sziasztok! Szép estét,itt most 20.39 van!


----------



## ficánka40 (2009 Február 8)

Sziasztok nagyon örülök hogy rátaláltam erre az oldalra igyekszem állandó tag lenni


----------



## judyt75 (2009 Február 8)

sziasztok, a gyerekek tentiznek, így most van egy kis időm szörfözni


----------



## markokiki87 (2009 Február 8)

Hello, frankó oldal..


----------



## linda25 (2009 Február 9)

Köszönöm a tájékoztatást.


----------



## Alba Regia (2009 Február 9)

Sziasztok ,jelen vagyok.


----------



## bellus (2009 Február 9)

Kedves,Bartuska!Hajnalban vettem észre,hogy átlépted az 1 000.-es határt a hozzászólásaiddal.Szeretnék,GRATULÁLNI!Sikeres további játékot!
Üdv:BellusSZÉP NAPOT,Hetet!


----------



## Qlee (2009 Február 9)

Üdv mindenkinek.
Remélem én is gyarapíthatom ezt a hatalmas információsbázist.


----------



## nrita (2009 Február 9)

Jelen.


----------



## szibi (2009 Február 9)

örülök hogy rátaláltam az oldalra


----------



## B.U. (2009 Február 9)

szibi írta:


> örülök hogy rátaláltam az oldalra


Sziatok ma nagyon rossz a hangulatom az idő is rossz


----------



## cinita11 (2009 Február 9)

mindenkinek szép napot


----------



## bodakok (2009 Február 9)

Péter vagyok mindenkit köszöntök aki olvassa ezt az üzit.


----------



## ptune (2009 Február 9)

Sziasztok köszönöm a lehetőséget.


----------



## afca (2009 Február 9)

Jó dolog.Rengetegen csak összefirkállják a sok topikot a hozzászólásért.És velük szemben kell toleránsnak lenni????


----------



## B.U. (2009 Február 9)

afca írta:


> Jó dolog.Rengetegen csak összefirkállják a sok topikot a hozzászólásért.És velük szemben kell toleránsnak lenni????


Helo ujra itt.:mrgreen:


----------



## sumi (2009 Február 9)

B.U. írta:


> Helo ujra itt.:mrgreen:



sziasztok !
-valahogy Te is elkezdted?? !


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Február 9)

Drága Enikő!
Ehhez a nem mindennapi számhoz, a *35 000-hez* gratulálok! Kívánok Neked minden jót, és küldöm a kendvenc vörös rózsámat igaz szeretettel!
Csak így tovább...nem is hiszem, Valakinek van már ilyen CSÚCS teljesítménye? Szeretettel: Hegyekel


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Február 9)

*Köszönöm!!!*


​ 


*Kedves Hegyekel! Egészen meghatódtam figyelmességeden! ARANYOS VAGY!! Köszönöm szépen, és Neked is hasonló szép sikereket kívánok én is!!kiss*



*





*​


----------



## bellus (2009 Február 9)

*KEDVES,ENIKŐ,Gratulálok,a,35 000.-ik hozzászólásodhoz!*
:11:​


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Február 9)

*Köszönöm szépen!!!!*

*Kedves Bellus! Igazán örülök, hogy ilyen figyelmes vagy mindíg! Neked is kellemes, jó játszadozást!kiss

*

​


----------



## Bartuska (2009 Február 9)

*



Kedves Enikő* !





Sok szeretettel gratulálok e kimondhatatlanul nagyszámú hozzászólásodhoz!




Szerintem TE VAGY A KIRÁLY-nő !!!








 További sok sikert és jó egészséget kívánok!
klikk a képre...


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Február 9)

*Édes, aranyos Bartuskám! KÖSZÖNÖM szépen e kedves figyelmes gesztust! Ne légy elfogult, kérlek! Csak szeretek játszani, jól érzem itt magamat VELETEK!! Neked is hasonló eredményes játszadozásokat kívánok, és minden elképzelhető szépet, s jót!!kiss*​* 

*

​


----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Február 9)

Csatlakozok az elozohoz es......gratulalok.


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Február 9)

*Köszönöm!*

*Kedves Gipsi-kém, ARANYOS VAGY!!

*

​


----------



## dorka73 (2009 Február 9)

Sziasztok!

Én is beköszönök Nektek. Hányadik vagyok a sorban?Nagyon jó az oldal


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Február 9)

Szia, legyen kellemes az estéd!


----------



## Bartuska (2009 Február 10)

Sziasztok,szép estét MIndenkinek!

Egész nap nem tudtam belépni,nem tudom mi lehetett a baj?

Ti mit tapasztaltatok?

Remélem mostmár minden rendben lesz:smile:


----------



## zsike43 (2009 Február 10)

én is itt voltam


----------



## Alba Regia (2009 Február 10)

Sziasztok ,szép estét ,itt vagyok.


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Február 10)

Bartuska írta:


> Sziasztok,szép estét MIndenkinek!
> 
> Egész nap nem tudtam belépni,nem tudom mi lehetett a baj?
> 
> ...


Bartuska! Központi hiba lehetett, mert én sem, tegnap este óta...


----------



## Bartuska (2009 Február 10)

Köszi szépen a választ kedves Hegyekel!

Szomorú voltam, hogy nem sikerült...

Lassan már függővé válok! Jól esik elalvás előtt egy kis torna(agy)

További szép estét!


----------



## SzeptemberMacska (2009 Február 10)

Szerencsére ismét működik a ch, így itt lehetünk.


----------



## BuzasIrenke (2009 Február 11)

Hi, everybody. I'm still a new member but I enjoy doing so many interesting things on the site, lovely, enjoyable and fantastic. It's just a fun. Thanks that I can meet you all.
Good night.


----------



## bellus (2009 Február 11)

Én is nagyon Örülök,hogy,ismét jó az oldal.Ez az egyetlen szórakozásom és,a feladványok is hiányoztak.További SZÉP napot MINDENKINEK!
Bellus


----------



## Bambuska (2009 Február 11)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


 
Koszi a felvilagositast Melitta,tiszta es ertheto))


----------



## B.U. (2009 Február 11)

Bambuska írta:


> Koszi a felvilagositast Melitta,tiszta es ertheto))


Haliho gyönyörű a mai napsütés://:://:


----------



## ati69 (2009 Február 11)

Sziasztok,látom előkerült a CH.


----------



## ReniTibcsi (2009 Február 11)

Szép estét mindenkinek!


----------



## Bartuska (2009 Február 11)

Sziasztok, szép és szórakoztató estét kívánok Mindenkinek!


----------



## szyanna (2009 Február 11)

Szép jó estét!


----------



## Alba Regia (2009 Február 11)

Szép estét mindenkinek,itt vagyok.


----------



## arpad13 (2009 Február 11)

Üdv mindenkinek!


----------



## B.U. (2009 Február 12)

arpad13 írta:


> Üdv mindenkinek!


Kellemes napot mindenkinek:mrgreen:


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Február 12)

Jó reggelt, jó napot kívánok!


----------



## Marcellina (2009 Február 12)

Legyen szép napotok!!


----------



## SzTimi (2009 Február 12)

Üdvözlet mindenkinek!


----------



## nrita (2009 Február 12)

Én is itt vagyok.


----------



## alexinho04 (2009 Február 12)

Kellemes itt a hangulat, csak így tovább!


----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Február 12)




----------



## zupkomariann (2009 Február 12)

1


----------



## zupkomariann (2009 Február 12)

2


----------



## zupkomariann (2009 Február 12)

3


----------



## zupkomariann (2009 Február 12)

4


----------



## zupkomariann (2009 Február 12)

5


----------



## zupkomariann (2009 Február 12)

6


----------



## zupkomariann (2009 Február 12)

7


----------



## zupkomariann (2009 Február 12)

8


----------



## zupkomariann (2009 Február 12)

9


----------



## zupkomariann (2009 Február 12)

10


----------



## zupkomariann (2009 Február 12)

*11*

11


----------



## zupkomariann (2009 Február 12)

12


----------



## zupkomariann (2009 Február 12)

13


----------



## zupkomariann (2009 Február 12)

14


----------



## zupkomariann (2009 Február 12)

15


----------



## zupkomariann (2009 Február 12)

16


----------



## zupkomariann (2009 Február 12)

"Tanulj a tegnapból, élj a mának és reménykedj a holnapban. A legfontosabb azonban, hogy ne hagyd abba a kérdezést." (Albert Einstein)


----------



## zupkomariann (2009 Február 12)

Somebody loves you more than you know and will always be with you wherever you go!


----------



## zupkomariann (2009 Február 12)

Me do wo


----------



## zupkomariann (2009 Február 12)

Ani ohevet otcha


----------



## Bartuska (2009 Február 12)

Szép estét Mindenkinek!


----------



## Alba Regia (2009 Február 12)

Szevasztok,ismét itt vagyok,üdv. mindenkinek.


----------



## Duerre (2009 Február 13)

Hello népek.


----------



## Duerre (2009 Február 13)

tizenkilenc...


----------



## Duerre (2009 Február 13)

20mp-cel később


----------



## bellus (2009 Február 13)

....ma,péntek 13.-a van.....Jó reggelt,Szép napot!


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Február 13)

*Gratuláció*

*Kedves HEGYEKEL! Szeretettel köszöntelek 9000. hozzászólásod alkalmából! Csak így tovább! Ügyesen játszol! GRATULÁLOK!!

*




​


----------



## wooer (2009 Február 13)

Tisztelettel és szeretettel köszöntök mindenkit, én mint új tag...

Wooer


----------



## B.U. (2009 Február 13)

Eniko05 írta:


> *Kedves HEGYEKEL! Szeretettel köszöntelek 9000. hozzászólásod alkalmából! Csak így tovább! Ügyesen játszol! GRATULÁLOK!!
> 
> *
> 
> ...


Szép napot mindenkinek.


----------



## wooer (2009 Február 13)

Nekem szerencsés nap a péntek 13. Legalább is eddig így volt....


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Február 13)

wooer írta:


> Tisztelettel és szeretettel köszöntök mindenkit, én mint új tag...
> 
> Wooer



Sziakiss, érezzed jól magadat itten, s légy sikeres jótékos te is!


----------



## wooer (2009 Február 13)

Köszönöm, de még sokat kell gyakorolnom... úgy látom.


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Február 13)

wooer írta:


> Köszönöm, de még sokat kell gyakorolnom... úgy látom.



Ne aggódj, semmi baj, csak légy türelmes, fog az menni!


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Február 13)

Eniko05 írta:


> *Kedves HEGYEKEL! Szeretettel köszöntelek 9000. hozzászólásod alkalmából! Csak így tovább! Ügyesen játszol! GRATULÁLOK!!*​


 
*Nagyon köszönöm kedvességteket!*
*Mostmár hajrázok a tízezresek klubjába! Millió köszönet, üdvözlet a köszöntőnek, és a hozzá csatlakozóknak: Hegyekel*


----------



## kajorzs (2009 Február 14)

*Beugratók*

Akármi.
A fejedre szalámi.
...
Bagoly.
Az ágy alól szagolj.
...
Csütörtök.
Üssön meg egy sütőtök.


----------



## kajorzs (2009 Február 14)

*Még több beugrató*

Csütörtök.
Seprűzzön meg az ördög.
....

Diófa.
Ugorj a fiókba.
...
Gólya.
Orrod a dugója.


----------



## kajorzs (2009 Február 14)

*Még mindig beugratók*

Görbe.
Gurulj a gödörbe.
...
Kertajtó.
Neked ugrik egy nagy ló.
...
Lábos.
Neked tojik János.


----------



## kajorzs (2009 Február 14)

Murok.
Apád a pincében morog.
...
Üveg.
Lekváros a füled.
...
Vasárnap.
Téged fognak kis kocsiba szamárnak.


----------



## kajorzs (2009 Február 14)

Murok.
Apád a pincében morog.
...
Üveg.
Lekváros a füled.
...
Vasárnap.
Téged fognak kis kocsiba szamárnak.


----------



## kajorzs (2009 Február 14)

Vasárnap.
Tyúkketrecbe bezárnak.
...


----------



## kajorzs (2009 Február 14)

Villamos.
Öregapád vén dacos.
...
A templomba meszelnek.
Téged bottal megvernek.


----------



## B.U. (2009 Február 14)

hegyekel írta:


> *Nagyon köszönöm kedvességteket!*
> *Mostmár hajrázok a tízezresek klubjába! Millió köszönet, üdvözlet a köszöntőnek, és a hozzá csatlakozóknak: Hegyekel*



Jó estét mindenkinek. Hajrá Hegyekel:0:


----------



## Melinda091 (2009 Február 14)

Nagyon sok kellemes és hasznos anyagot letöltöttem a kislányomnak, köszönöm szépen mindenkinek. Megpróbálok feltenni én is néhány dolgot, hátha örömet szerez valakinek.


----------



## ripacs41 (2009 Február 15)




----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Február 15)

​ 
* Mindenkinek kellemes ébredést!kiss*​


----------



## Inatir (2009 Február 15)

Jó Reggelt!


----------



## duby (2009 Február 15)

Jó estét mindenkinek


----------



## Wilwarin (2009 Február 15)

Jó estét


----------



## edi-20 (2009 Február 15)

Szép álmokat!


----------



## edi-20 (2009 Február 15)

No meg szép napot holnapra!


----------



## edi-20 (2009 Február 15)

És persze kitartást a héthez!


----------



## edi-20 (2009 Február 15)

Bocsa a sok hülyeségért, csak ahogy az induló hozzászólás felajánlotta, hajtok a 20-ra!


----------



## szuszki (2009 Február 15)

Én is!!


----------



## szuszki (2009 Február 15)

Mert le szeretnék tölteni valamit!!


----------



## szuszki (2009 Február 15)

És még mindig kell 7!!


----------



## szuszki (2009 Február 15)

Amúgy mindenkinek jó hetet!!!


----------



## Duerre (2009 Február 15)

Hajrá új tagok, én is it kezdtem 
Gyertek szójátékozni...


----------



## kisera (2009 Február 15)

sziasztok


----------



## kisera (2009 Február 15)

tetszik ez az oldal


----------



## szuszki (2009 Február 15)

Köszi Duerre!!


----------



## szuszki (2009 Február 15)

Szia kisera!!


----------



## szuszki (2009 Február 15)

Nekem is tetszik!!  Annyi minden van itt!!


----------



## Duerre (2009 Február 15)

De azt is tudjáttok ugye, hogy a 20 hsz mellett 48 órának is el kell telnie a regisztrációtól, hogy le tudjatok tölteni valamit?


----------



## Alba Regia (2009 Február 15)

Szép estét mindenkinek ,aki van.


----------



## B.U. (2009 Február 16)

Alba Regia írta:


> Szép estét mindenkinek ,aki van.


Helo mindenkinek,ketdődik egy uj hét.


----------



## Samesz (2009 Február 16)

Üdv mindenkinek !


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Február 16)

Üdvözlök mindenkit, aki játszik!


----------



## borka81 (2009 Február 16)

Szép napot mindenkinek!


----------



## futrinka33 (2009 Február 16)

Szép Estét Mindenkinek!


----------



## Marcsika0 (2009 Február 16)

Üdvözlök mindenkit. Szép estét!


----------



## smily79 (2009 Február 16)

Sziasztok! Szép estét Mindenkinek!


----------



## Bisó (2009 Február 16)

Sziasztok, én is megjöttem! Jó itt lenni!


----------



## aiRRia (2009 Február 17)

Járom az utam...


----------



## zsyzs (2009 Február 17)

Ez tettszik, biztos jó hely..


----------



## smuku (2009 Február 17)

Van mód rá, csak tudni kellene mennyi idős a gyermek pontosabban?


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Február 17)

Mifelénk esik a hó...Jó reggelt!


----------



## B.U. (2009 Február 17)

hegyekel írta:


> Mifelénk esik a hó...Jó reggelt!


Gyönyörű a hóesés isteni szépek a fenyők a kertben


----------



## Vanda77 (2009 Február 17)

sziasztok


----------



## Vanda77 (2009 Február 17)

gyűjtöm a hozzászólásokat


----------



## Vanda77 (2009 Február 17)

még kettő kell


----------



## Vanda77 (2009 Február 17)

na azt hiszem ezzel meg is van


----------



## Vanda77 (2009 Február 17)

köszönöm a segítséget csipkebogyónak, és a lehetőséget a gyűjtögetésre  sziasztok


----------



## Furika (2009 Február 17)

Üdv mindenki, sok jó dolgot leltem itt, ezért gyűjtögetek... kösz mindenkinek


----------



## v78ildiko (2009 Február 17)

Köszönöm a lehetőséget!


----------



## Zolka73 (2009 Február 17)

Sziasztok!


----------



## edi-20 (2009 Február 17)

Felétek is esik a hó?


----------



## edi-20 (2009 Február 17)

Nálunk már 1 napja hull!!!Ami szépnek szép.....DE
Kérdem én : Miért most? miért nem karácsonykor???Vagy túl sokat kérek?


----------



## edi-20 (2009 Február 17)

A szembe szélről és a vele együtt járó hófúvásokról már nem is beszélve...........


----------



## edi-20 (2009 Február 17)

Most a lakásból szépnek látom, de reggel munkába menet nem pont a "szép" jelző jutott eszembe! Főleg amikor 20 percet késett a busz.......:-(


----------



## szedina (2009 Február 17)

Előre is bocsánat!


----------



## szedina (2009 Február 17)

Mivel a fórum indítója azt írta, hogy itt lehetőség nyílik összeszedni a 20 hozzászólást, ezért én most megtenném.


----------



## szedina (2009 Február 17)

Véletlenül akadtam erre az oldalra, és a tartalma annyira megtetszett, hogy azonnal regisztráltam.


----------



## szedina (2009 Február 17)

Rengeteg hasznos dolgot találtam rajta, 1-2 szinte azonnal jól jönne, ezért írok most ide ennyi h......t


----------



## szedina (2009 Február 17)

De, hogy válaszoljak az előttem szólónak, aki ha jól gondolom, akkor druszám, igen, nálunk is esik a hó.


----------



## szedina (2009 Február 17)

És én se vagyok elragadtatva tőle! Az általad felsorolt okok miatt!


----------



## szedina (2009 Február 17)

Amúgy meg! Fehér karácsony????Ugyan már!!!! Mikor volt olyan???


----------



## szedina (2009 Február 17)

Talán a mai gyerkőcök nem is emlékeznek karácsonyra, amikor esett volna a hó!:-(


----------



## szerencse (2009 Február 17)

Halasz Judit honlapjan minden zeneszöveget megtalalsz,


----------



## csilly (2009 Február 18)

Sziasztok,
Sikerult ujra ratalalnom erre a forumra,


----------



## B.U. (2009 Február 18)

szedina írta:


> Talán a mai gyerkőcök nem is emlékeznek karácsonyra, amikor esett volna a hó!:-(


Szépséges havas és napsütötte délutánt mindenkinek


----------



## B.U. (2009 Február 18)

szedina írta:


> Talán a mai gyerkőcök nem is emlékeznek karácsonyra, amikor esett volna a hó!:-(


Szépséges havas és napsütötte délutánt mindenkinek


----------



## groszhardt (2009 Február 18)

Tetszik a vers sok az igazsag benne.


----------



## groszhardt (2009 Február 18)

Vicces,vidam gyerekverseket , nem tul rovideket tudnanak-e felrakni ? Nagyon megkoszonnem !


----------



## groszhardt (2009 Február 18)

Uj tag vagyok es meg gyengen tudok eligazodni ,de nagyon orulok ,hogy ratalaltam erre az oldalra , foleg a versek erdekelnek .


----------



## futrinka33 (2009 Február 18)

Jó éjszakát!


----------



## pellezso (2009 Február 18)

Az eső a hó inteligens változata:a helyére esik...


----------



## L.Andi (2009 Február 18)

Sziasztok, nagyon érdekes az oldal.Üdv mindenkinek!


----------



## sabriella (2009 Február 18)

sziasztok!
uj vagyok, csak bekoszonok!


----------



## Alba Regia (2009 Február 18)

Szevasztok,itt vagyok.Üdvözlöm az új tagokat.


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Február 19)

Szeretettel köszöntjük a Zsuzsákat...névnapjukon!


----------



## B.U. (2009 Február 19)

hegyekel írta:


> Szeretettel köszöntjük a Zsuzsákat...névnapjukon!


Csatlakozom az elöttem szólóhoz.!gratula


----------



## alakatom (2009 Február 19)

Sziasztok mindenki!

A.


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Február 19)

Jó éjt, aludjatok jól!


----------



## Alba Regia (2009 Február 20)

Itt vagyok ,lassan én is alszom.


----------



## B.U. (2009 Február 22)

Alba Regia írta:


> Itt vagyok ,lassan én is alszom.


Szép vasárnapot


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Február 22)

B.U. írta:


> Szép vasárnapot


Neked is azt kívánjuk!kiss


----------



## hungrynomad (2009 Február 22)

Helló!


----------



## hungrynomad (2009 Február 22)

100 éve keresem Slamó első szólólemezét.A mai napig semmi.Ez az utolsó esélyem. Nagyon kell az a 20 hozzászólás.


----------



## hungrynomad (2009 Február 22)

Elég nehéz elérni benneteket. Minden kattintás után percekig semmi.Ennyire még az én őskori gépem se lehet lassú.Biztos nálatok lehet valami.


----------



## coyote555 (2009 Február 22)

Sziasztok, kisfiamnak keresném az álmodik az állatkert mesejátékot.


----------



## hungrynomad (2009 Február 22)

Ezt a 20 hozzászólásos dolgot nem ártana a regisztrációkor valami jól látható helyre kitenni.


----------



## hungrynomad (2009 Február 22)

1.


----------



## hungrynomad (2009 Február 22)

2.


----------



## hungrynomad (2009 Február 22)

Ha így számolok tovább, az jó hozzászólásnak?


----------



## hungrynomad (2009 Február 22)

3.


----------



## hungrynomad (2009 Február 22)

4.\\m/


----------



## hungrynomad (2009 Február 22)

Ha a teflonra semmi sem ragad rá, akkor a serpenyőre, hogyan ragad a teflon?


----------



## hungrynomad (2009 Február 22)

Itt vagyok megint!


----------



## hungrynomad (2009 Február 22)

Holnap hétfő.Mindenkinek legyen jobb hete,mint az előző!


----------



## hungrynomad (2009 Február 22)

Köszi! Neked is!


----------



## Famona (2009 Február 22)

*Ez tök jó annak aki azt sem tudja eszik-e vagy isszák ezeket a hozzászólásokat*




1valaky írta:


> szuper vagykiss


----------



## Famona (2009 Február 22)

Mindenki volt egyszer kezdő igaz? Mármint az internetre gondolok!


----------



## Famona (2009 Február 22)

*Ez jó szöveg és plusz egynek számít!*




hungrynomad írta:


> Itt vagyok megint!


----------



## hungrynomad (2009 Február 22)

Az a lényeg, hogy összejöjjön a 20.


----------



## hungrynomad (2009 Február 22)

Éppen ezért lett létrehozva a Jelenléti ív.


----------



## hungrynomad (2009 Február 22)

Gondolom, aki csevegni akar az nem ide lép be.


----------



## constantinus (2009 Február 22)

Hello!Hogy vagytok?


----------



## constantinus (2009 Február 22)

Sehogy?


----------



## hungrynomad (2009 Február 22)

Ez a hozzászólásos dolog egyébként nem az esetem.Az olyan fórumokat látogatom jobban, ahol jövök-letöltök-megyek.


----------



## constantinus (2009 Február 22)

Mennyire okos,aki ilyen hozzászólásokat ír?


----------



## constantinus (2009 Február 22)

Semennyire?


----------



## hungrynomad (2009 Február 22)

Csak én vagyok itt. Helló!Gyűjtögetem a hozzászólásaimat.De amúgy jól vagyok, köszi.


----------



## hungrynomad (2009 Február 22)

Meglehet,hogy nem vagyok túl okos. Írni is csak lassan írok, mert nem tudok gyorsan olvasni.


----------



## hungrynomad (2009 Február 22)

Na pá!


----------



## constantinus (2009 Február 22)

Nem rólad írok amúgy,csak ez jutott az eszembe!


----------



## constantinus (2009 Február 22)

Mert én vagyok a híres egyfejű


----------



## hungrynomad (2009 Február 22)

Nem gond.


----------



## constantinus (2009 Február 22)

13 a szerencseszámom


----------



## constantinus (2009 Február 22)

Már csak hat hiányzik!!!


----------



## constantinus (2009 Február 22)

Már csak Öt!


----------



## hungrynomad (2009 Február 22)

Nekem már megvan.Most várok még 2 napot, aztán hajrá. Legyen szép a holnapod! Szia!


----------



## szelm (2009 Február 22)

Csak dicserni tudom ezt a kozosseget! Nagyon sok hasznos dolgot gyujtottetek. csak igy tovabb.


----------



## szelm (2009 Február 22)

Hihetetlen, hogy miket talal itt az ember. Koszonom!


----------



## bellus (2009 Február 23)

...mindenkinél,vacakol a Canada oldala.......minden este......Sziasztok.SZÉP hetet!))


----------



## B.U. (2009 Február 23)

bellus írta:


> ...mindenkinél,vacakol a Canada oldala.......minden este......Sziasztok.SZÉP hetet!))


Hali ez a szép hóesés lehetett volna dec.24.-én.


----------



## rekaharmat (2009 Február 23)

Köszönöm mindazoknak a türelmét, idejét, akik feltöltik mindazt, amit mi többiek is használhatunk...csak így tovább...igyekszem én is hozni, azt, amim van.


----------



## angyalkám (2009 Február 23)

Szép napot és estét!


----------



## brbetti (2009 Február 23)

Sziasztok!

Nagyon jó az oldal. Sok hasznos dologot találtam. CSak egy gondom van. Sehogy se sikerül letölteni. Elvileg megvan a 20 hozzászólásom és mégse tudok semmit csinálni!
Tud valaki nekem segíteni?
Üdv: brbetti


----------



## friday13 (2009 Február 23)

A kereső megjavult, és sikeresen ráakadtam.


----------



## zozo60 (2009 Február 24)

Hahó! Egyet letudtam. )


----------



## B.U. (2009 Február 24)

zozo60 írta:


> Hahó! Egyet letudtam. )


Szia mindenkinek mai napon nagyon fázom,közben jókora havat lapátoltam a házunk előtt:444::``:


----------



## anubaba (2009 Február 24)

köszönjük


----------



## B.U. (2009 Február 25)

anubaba írta:


> köszönjük


hali nekem nem tudom még mennyi hiányzik, sosem számoltam,honnan tudhatnám meg


----------



## White_horse (2009 Február 25)

hát neked ez volt az 1558. üzeneted


----------



## szeki20 (2009 Február 25)

Szép estét!


----------



## _Anda (2009 Február 25)

Szép napot mindenkinek!


----------



## Alba Regia (2009 Február 25)

Jelentkezem én is,itt vagyok.


----------



## B.U. (2009 Február 26)

White_horse írta:


> hát neked ez volt az 1558. üzeneted


Köszönöm a felvilágosítást! Egyébként szép napot:mrgreen:


----------



## neoanimasola (2009 Február 26)

Az pofátlanság lenne, ha többször "lennék jelen" ?


----------



## sztodola (2009 Február 27)

jelen


----------



## B.U. (2009 Február 27)

sztodola írta:


> jelen


Szép napot


----------



## tiestorama (2009 Február 27)

Sziasztok!
Ez jó ötlet volt. Így remélem, nekem is összejön majd a 20db h.sz.


----------



## tiestorama (2009 Február 27)

Már csak 14 db kell


----------



## Szinna (2009 Február 27)

Hajrá a 20-ig


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Február 27)

tovább már nem is érdekes??:mrgreen:


----------



## skynet258 (2009 Február 27)

Kellemes estét mindenkinek!


----------



## mary-mary (2009 Február 27)

nekem meg már csak 19...hihi


----------



## Mazsibaba (2009 Február 27)

Szép estét mindenkinek!


----------



## Alba Regia (2009 Február 27)

Szavasztok,ismét itt vagyok.


----------



## Erias (2009 Február 27)

Köszönöm!


----------



## Alba Regia (2009 Február 27)

Üdv mindenkinek,aki jelen van.


----------



## B.U. (2009 Február 28)

Alba Regia írta:


> Üdv mindenkinek,aki jelen van.


://:sütötte jó reggelt mindenkinek.


----------



## timi0321 (2009 Február 28)

Hello!!!!!!!


----------



## bebeflorence (2009 Február 28)

halihó!


----------



## Simi82 (2009 Február 28)

Hamarosan én is elkezdem a feltöltést..


----------



## csbetti (2009 Február 28)

Hát én is itt vagyok


----------



## Zolthan Sagro (2009 Február 28)

én is vagyok és aláírtam


----------



## lac0391 (2009 Február 28)

Helló, örülök hogy itt lehetek


----------



## casey02 (2009 Február 28)

Szia! Bekukkantottam én is ide.


----------



## arisha75 (2009 Február 28)

Szép estét mindenkinek!


----------



## Alba Regia (2009 Február 28)

Ismét sokan itt vagyunk.


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Március 1)

Így a jó !


----------



## minda (2009 Március 1)

Én is vagyok!


----------



## jenci1 (2009 Március 1)

Mindenkinek szép vasárnapot!


----------



## Inatir (2009 Március 1)

Jó reggelt,szép vasárnapot mindenkinek!


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Március 1)

Szép vasárnapot, de lesz????(net-javítás...)


----------



## angyalkám (2009 Március 1)

*angyalkám*

 Szép Napos Vasárnapot kivánok!


----------



## szenyor12 (2009 Március 1)

hahó


----------



## B.U. (2009 Március 2)

szenyor12 írta:


> hahó


Kicsit szomorkás a hangulatom máma........:12:


----------



## zsuzsa68 (2009 Március 2)

Sziasztok


----------



## Kriszti04 (2009 Március 2)

hellóbelló


----------



## Zolthan Sagro (2009 Március 2)

Csákány tesóim! 
Mizu, helyzet, nyüzsgés-mozgás?


----------



## B.U. (2009 Március 3)

Zolthan Sagro írta:


> Csákány tesóim!
> Mizu, helyzet, nyüzsgés-mozgás?


Halihó kellemes az idő


----------



## angyalkám (2009 Március 3)

*angyalkám*

Sziasztok! Szép napot és estét kivánok mindenkinek!!kiss


----------



## zsoka4060 (2009 Március 3)

Én beí::shock::shock::shock:rom, hogy beírtam ide.


----------



## czvercsaft (2009 Március 3)

Kellemes estét mindenkinek!)


----------



## zsoka4060 (2009 Március 3)

Ajaj, emberek, most döbbentem rá, hogy influenzás vagyok!


----------



## erika34 (2009 Március 3)

Sziasztok. Szép estét mindenkinek.


----------



## Csicsi74 (2009 Március 3)

Sziasztok,


----------



## Csicsi74 (2009 Március 3)

Ez nagy ötlet volt!


----------



## Csicsi74 (2009 Március 3)

Létrehozni egy topikot,


----------



## Csicsi74 (2009 Március 3)

ami alkalmas arra,hogy


----------



## Csicsi74 (2009 Március 3)

a 20 hozzászólást könnyen, gyorsan össze lehessen szedni.


----------



## Csicsi74 (2009 Március 3)

Gratulálok az ötlet gazdájának!


----------



## Csicsi74 (2009 Március 3)

Egyébként szép estét mindenkinek, tengeren innen és túl!


----------



## Csicsi74 (2009 Március 3)

Remélem, holnap szép időnk lesz!


----------



## Anytanyta (2009 Március 3)

Szia mindenkinek. Most találtam rá erre az oldalra, és nagyon tetszik.


----------



## Alba Regia (2009 Március 3)

Üdv. mindenkinek.


----------



## Dorisz17 (2009 Március 3)

Helló!


----------



## Dorisz17 (2009 Március 3)

Ez nagyon jól ki lett találva.


----------



## Alba Regia (2009 Március 3)

Mindenkinek aki új üdv.


----------



## Dorisz17 (2009 Március 3)

CSak gratulálni tudok.


----------



## Dorisz17 (2009 Március 3)

Még kell 15.


----------



## Dorisz17 (2009 Március 3)

VAlahogy csak összejön


----------



## Dorisz17 (2009 Március 3)

egyébként olasott már valaki bármilyen Stephenie Meyer könyvet?


----------



## Dorisz17 (2009 Március 3)

Mert csak ajánlani tudom őket.


----------



## Dorisz17 (2009 Március 3)

Mostanában eléggé fellendült a film meg minden.


----------



## Dorisz17 (2009 Március 3)

márt mennem kéne...


----------



## Dorisz17 (2009 Március 3)

márt csak 9...


----------



## Dorisz17 (2009 Március 3)

Már csak 8...


----------



## Dorisz17 (2009 Március 3)

Már csak 7...


----------



## Dorisz17 (2009 Március 3)

Már csak 6...


----------



## Dorisz17 (2009 Március 3)

Már csak 5...


----------



## Dorisz17 (2009 Március 3)

Már csak 4...


----------



## Dorisz17 (2009 Március 3)

Már csak 3...


----------



## Dorisz17 (2009 Március 3)

Csak 2 ...


----------



## Dorisz17 (2009 Március 3)

És ez lesz a 20.


----------



## Dorisz17 (2009 Március 3)

És igen túlléptem a 20-at .


----------



## Alba Regia (2009 Március 3)

Szép álmokat,aki aludni tér.


----------



## Petite Fleur (2009 Március 3)

Sziasztok! Csak próbálom összegyűjteni a 20 hozzászólást...
Még kicsit böngészek, aztán megyek aludni: 
"Takaród hadd igazítsam, puha párnád kisimítsam,
legyen álmod kerek erdő, madaras rét, bokor ernyő! "
Aludjatok jól, legyen gyönyörű álmotok!


----------



## Petite Fleur (2009 Március 3)

Húúúúúúúúúúú! Na, akkor már állandó tag lettem?
Szuper!
Most már tényleg jó éjt mindenkinek!


----------



## pannanyu (2009 Március 4)

Sziasztok! Fogalmam sincs valyon mennyinél tartok!


----------



## pannanyu (2009 Március 4)

Tényleg azt honnan lehet tudni?


----------



## pannanyu (2009 Március 4)

Mármint, ha meg van a 20.....


----------



## pannanyu (2009 Március 4)

Aha már látom!!!!!


----------



## pannanyu (2009 Március 4)

Csak tegnap este valaki annyira lefoglalta a netet, hogy nem hogy irni, de még olvasni sem lehetett nálatok!


----------



## pannanyu (2009 Március 4)

Na jó most lassan lelépek a suliba,de onanna már tuti meg lesz a 20!


----------



## Johnny234 (2009 Március 4)

Sziasztok, üdvözlet Kunhegyesről!


----------



## Foltika44 (2009 Március 4)

Sziasztok!Mindenkinek szép napot!


----------



## kiscsajka92 (2009 Március 4)

nemtudmhanyadik.. de jelen


----------



## maczkojanos (2009 Március 4)

Üdvözlet Miskolcról


----------



## B.U. (2009 Március 4)

maczkojanos írta:


> Üdvözlet Miskolcról


Üdv mindenkinek sajna ma nagyon fájós a fejem:!:


----------



## Gabika77 (2009 Március 4)

Szasztok nemsokára mennem kell.


----------



## Miraclebuggy (2009 Március 4)

Üdv Mindenkinek!


----------



## hobbihilda (2009 Március 4)

Hohó! Köszönöm - azért a szóláncot is használom 
Hilda


----------



## hobbihilda (2009 Március 4)

Opsz! és megvan a 21. ez black jack 
Holnap megnézem, tényleg állandó tag lettem?
Addig szép estét mindenkinek!
Hilda


----------



## vzajcev (2009 Március 4)

Üdv minden kedves jelenlévőnek


----------



## rozoli (2009 Március 4)

Köszi, Hali!


----------



## B.U. (2009 Március 4)

rozoli írta:


> Köszi, Hali!


Már nem fáj a fejem, szép jó éjszakát mindenkinek:..::idea:


----------



## B.U. (2009 Március 5)

B.U. írta:


> Már nem fáj a fejem, szép jó éjszakát mindenkinek:..::idea:


Kicsit esős ma az idő,de ez már a tavasz előjele:00:


----------



## kedvenc11 (2009 Március 6)

sziasztok segitséget kérnék hogy lehet letölteni az oldalról


----------



## kedvenc11 (2009 Március 6)

*Segitség kérése*

hogy birok tölteni az oldalról valaki segithetne megköszönném


----------



## kedvenc11 (2009 Március 6)

Én is szeretem a halakat


----------



## B.U. (2009 Március 6)

B.U. írta:


> Kicsit esős ma az idő,de ez már a tavasz előjele:00:


Gyönyörű ma a ://:sütés,mindenkinek szép napot


----------



## timi0321 (2009 Március 6)

Szép jó estét!


----------



## m.szolar judit (2009 Március 6)

Jó hétvégét mindenkinek.


----------



## kks2003 (2009 Március 6)

Kellemes karácsonyi ünnepeket mindenkinek (Ha addíg nem találkoznánk  )


----------



## christof (2009 Március 6)

Vagyok.
Jo hetveget jo pihenest mindenkinek!


----------



## zsoka4060 (2009 Március 6)

Ez mit iszik?:34:


----------



## LillayL (2009 Március 7)

*Ec pec*

Ec pec ki mehec holnaputan be johec cernara cinegere ugor cica a egere


----------



## birdofhermes (2009 Március 7)

Hello mindenkinek!:444:


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Március 8)




----------



## hajababa (2009 Március 8)

Szép estét!


----------



## Famona (2009 Március 8)

Jó pihenést!


----------



## Florena (2009 Március 8)

jelen


----------



## B.U. (2009 Március 9)

Florena írta:


> jelen


Haliho mindenkinek


----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Március 9)

Sziasztok es udv.mindenkit regik es ujonan egyforman.


----------



## erinéni (2009 Március 9)

Sziasztok

Szép estét Mindenkinek


----------



## mgo (2009 Március 10)

Jó ötlet, nagy segítség. Köszönöm a jóindulatodat.


----------



## chew (2009 Március 10)

Sziasztok!


----------



## B.U. (2009 Március 10)

chew írta:


> Sziasztok!


Haliho gyönyörüen süt ma a nap.


----------



## mam (2009 Március 10)

Szeretném a Barbie Gyémántkastélyt letölteni!Hogyan lehet?Lehet-e egyátalán?


----------



## erinéni (2009 Március 10)

Bújnak a nárciszok a kertben

szép napot


----------



## koizs (2009 Március 10)

Nagyon jók a feltöltések. Sajnos még nem tölthetem le őket.


----------



## Gudisz (2009 Március 10)

köszi!
Nagyon jó játékok, holnap ki is próbálok néhányat!


----------



## B.U. (2009 Március 11)

erinéni írta:


> Bújnak a nárciszok a kertben
> 
> szép napot


"Kicsit szomorkás a hangulatom máma..........."


----------



## tgzsu (2009 Március 11)

Szép jó napot mindenkinek!


----------



## tegibegi (2009 Március 12)

... és ha ide beírok akkor jó napom lesz?


----------



## tegibegi (2009 Március 12)

Számít a "namégeccer"?


----------



## SVike (2009 Március 12)

Ez a 18. hozzászólásom, hurrá!


----------



## fodorzsuzsenka (2009 Március 12)

sziasztok, itt vagyok ez a kilencedik


----------



## pretorius (2009 Március 12)

ami kell az kell:!:


----------



## tivoraf (2009 Március 12)

sziasztok
jelentkezem


----------



## tivoraf (2009 Március 12)

félreértelmeztem elsőként a dolgot,


----------



## tivoraf (2009 Március 12)

Minden ami érdekelt oda írtam valamit, na most szépen vagyok, na nem mintha gond lenne, mert olyan helyre írtam ami tényleg érdekel, de annyit nem szeretek beszélni.


----------



## tivoraf (2009 Március 12)

Talán egyszer eljön a munka vége, de még csak reménykedem.


----------



## tivoraf (2009 Március 12)

csodaszép, kisütött a nap


----------



## tivoraf (2009 Március 12)

De ettől függetlenül azért állítólag nagyon hideg van.


----------



## pretorius (2009 Március 12)

remélem igy marad


----------



## tivoraf (2009 Március 12)

Tudom egy idő után nagyon idegesítő leszek ha valaki egyáltalán olvassa ezeket a hozzászólásokat


----------



## pretorius (2009 Március 12)

mármint nem a hideg hanem a nap


----------



## tivoraf (2009 Március 12)

Remélhetőleg azért megérthető


----------



## tivoraf (2009 Március 12)

hiszen ezért indult az a topic


----------



## tivoraf (2009 Március 12)

ha igaz.


----------



## tivoraf (2009 Március 12)

Most jelenteném, hogy ezer bocsánatot kérek mindenkitől!!!!!!


----------



## tivoraf (2009 Március 12)

Közben elmesélem, hogy pár hónapon belül elutazom, igaz én nem kanadába.


----------



## tivoraf (2009 Március 12)

Új-Zéland felé veszem az irányt


----------



## tivoraf (2009 Március 12)

Ennél messzebb már nem is mehetnék, hogy csak a család szavaival éljek.


----------



## tivoraf (2009 Március 12)

Sejtettem, hogy a napsütésre gondoltál.


----------



## tivoraf (2009 Március 12)

Kicsit már kezdek izgulni, mert azért mégsem itt van a szomszédba.


----------



## tivoraf (2009 Március 12)

rengetek az elintézendő dolog, hivatalos ügyek, hivatalos papírok intézése


----------



## tivoraf (2009 Március 12)

Csak az egyetlen kiskutyámat sajnálom nagyon itt hagyni, érte nagyon fáj a szívem


----------



## tivoraf (2009 Március 12)

Mert a családdal lehet beszélni telefonon, interneten, de egy szegény kutyussal nem.


----------



## tivoraf (2009 Március 12)

Sajnos nem vihetem magammal, mert olyan feltételekhez köti, rengetek vizsgálat és miegymás, hogy most első körben nem megy.


----------



## tivoraf (2009 Március 12)

két nap utazás azért elképzelni sem tudom, hogy milyen lesz, eddig csak busszal mentem Angliába, az sem volt egyszerű


----------



## tivoraf (2009 Március 12)

Mostmár abba hagyom a regélést, remélem nem voltam nagyon idegesítő, üdv és köszi


----------



## pretorius (2009 Március 12)

további szép napot!


----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Március 12)

Sziasztok es udv.mindenkit.


----------



## Tedi7 (2009 Március 12)

Szép napot mindenkinek!


----------



## B.U. (2009 Március 14)

Tedi7 írta:


> Szép napot mindenkinek!


Hali reméljük hamarosan itt a tavasz://:


----------



## wraithofyou (2009 Március 14)

Sziasztok, jó reggelt mindenkinek!


----------



## Hannassey (2009 Március 14)

sziasztok


----------



## rubens (2009 Március 14)

sziasztok


----------



## Rami15k (2009 Március 14)

Sziasztok !!


----------



## Katsu (2009 Március 14)

A hétfejű sárkány hét boldog mosolya legyen veletek egész nap


----------



## Ditkeanyu (2009 Március 14)

Szép napot Mindenkinek!


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Március 14)

Szebb volt a régi!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Zasztava (2009 Március 15)

hegyekel írta:


> Szebb volt a régi!!!!!!!!!!!!



A múlt mindíg szebb... :..:

Békés Nemzeti Ünnepet!


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Március 15)

Zasztava írta:


> A múlt mindíg szebb... :..:
> 
> Békés Nemzeti Ünnepet!


 
Köszönöm! NEKED és MINDENKINEK!kiss


----------



## laptopzsolt (2009 Március 15)

Remélem semmi balhé nem lesz otthon ma.


----------



## B.U. (2009 Március 16)

laptopzsolt írta:


> Remélem semmi balhé nem lesz otthon ma.


Szépnapot mindenkinek:444:


----------



## évi61 (2009 Március 16)

Beköszönök, és már megyek is, mert hív a munka!
Sziasztok: Évi :444:


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Március 17)

Jó reggelt Mindenkinek !


----------



## B.U. (2009 Március 17)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> Jó reggelt Mindenkinek !


Kellemes délutánt


----------



## cidra (2009 Március 17)

Jó estét!


----------



## curgan (2009 Március 17)

Hello


----------



## curgan (2009 Március 17)

Viszlát!


----------



## curgan (2009 Március 17)

Jó estét!


----------



## curgan (2009 Március 17)

Pá!


----------



## operencia (2009 Március 17)

Helló!


----------



## Alba Regia (2009 Március 17)

Üdvözlök mindenkit.


----------



## yron (2009 Március 17)

Jó éjszakát!


----------



## bean536 (2009 Március 18)

Sziasztok!


----------



## bpetrus (2009 Március 18)

Halihó!


----------



## glitt (2009 Március 18)

Sziasztok!


----------



## glitt (2009 Március 18)

Jó ötlet volt ez Melitta!


----------



## glitt (2009 Március 18)

Köszike!


----------



## FabokErika (2009 Március 18)

*Csak remélem*

Sziasztok, én csak remélem, hogy jó helyen járok, amióta regiztem (3.nap), azóta próbálom felderíteni az oldalt, ha haza értem a munkából. Bevallom, elég lassan megy a kiismerés. 

Most úgy érzem, hogy talán a jelenléti ív-hez szólók hozzá? vagy nem? Már töltöttem fel háttérképet, de azt sem találom hová ment.

Ha mégis sikerül most, akkor jelenlétí ívre jelentkezem, vagyis megérkeztem 2009. 03. 18-án (reggel már a munkahelyemen is beírtam magam)

Köszönöm a lehetőséget, további szép estét kívánok!


----------



## Tüncsi (2009 Március 19)

sokadik jelen


----------



## Mirevale (2009 Március 19)

Köszi!


----------



## FabokErika (2009 Március 19)

Mindenkinek jó napot kívánok, ismét haza érkeztem a munkából és mint ahogy reggel tettem ott, most itt is beírom magam 2009. 03. 19-én.

Era


----------



## sumi (2009 Március 19)

Sziasztok !
Sokan vannak, akik nem olvasnak, csak írnak ! Nekik is üzenem, hogy olvasni jó !


----------



## kikaro (2009 Március 19)

Egyetértek veled Sumi, olvasni valóban jó, de hidd el, hogy írni is. Van amikor már az is jó hangulatot hoz, ha valami lényegtelenről "beszélhetsz" másokkal. Maga a csevegés, a kommunikálás is lehet öröm. (Tapasztalatból tudom.) Igaz, ez csak amolyan nesze semmi, fogd meg jól, de ez is segít a taposómalomból és a problémák elől elmenekülni. 
Ne legyen félreértés: én is többre becsülöm a tartalmas beszédet, de mint írtam, néha az üres csevegés is segít...


----------



## B.U. (2009 Március 19)

kikaro írta:


> Egyetértek veled Sumi, olvasni valóban jó, de hidd el, hogy írni is. Van amikor már az is jó hangulatot hoz, ha valami lényegtelenről "beszélhetsz" másokkal. Maga a csevegés, a kommunikálás is lehet öröm. (Tapasztalatból tudom.) Igaz, ez csak amolyan nesze semmi, fogd meg jól, de ez is segít a taposómalomból és a problémák elől elmenekülni.
> Ne legyen félreértés: én is többre becsülöm a tartalmas beszédet, de mint írtam, néha az üres csevegés is segít...


Haliho mindenkinek


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Március 19)

kikaro írta:


> Egyetértek veled Sumi, olvasni valóban jó, de hidd el, hogy írni is. Van amikor már az is jó hangulatot hoz, ha valami lényegtelenről "beszélhetsz" másokkal. Maga a csevegés, a kommunikálás is lehet öröm. (Tapasztalatból tudom.) Igaz, ez csak amolyan nesze semmi, fogd meg jól, de ez is segít a taposómalomból és a problémák elől elmenekülni.
> Ne legyen félreértés: én is többre becsülöm a tartalmas beszédet, de mint írtam, néha az üres csevegés is segít...


 

Így igaz !
Üdv a csapatban !


----------



## Tedi7 (2009 Március 19)

Szia mindenkinek!:..:


----------



## Tmesike (2009 Március 19)

Üdv mindenkinek,nagyon klassz ez az oldal !!!


----------



## Szilvacska36 (2009 Március 20)

Sziasztok, én is megjöttem.


----------



## szpearl (2009 Március 20)

sziasztok


----------



## csz80 (2009 Március 20)

sziasztok


----------



## FabokErika (2009 Március 20)

Jelentem haza érkeztem, így beírom magam a jelenlétibe ma 2009. 03. 20-án is, ahogy eddig tettem.
Era


----------



## adi2476 (2009 Március 20)

én pedig új vagyok .......


----------



## dugócska (2009 Március 20)

Jelen​


----------



## Rohamkakas (2009 Március 20)

Sziasztok


----------



## loloka48 (2009 Március 20)

jöttem, láttam,....


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Március 21)

és elmentél...






****

Vidám hétvégét Mindenkinek !


----------



## moroci (2009 Március 21)

itt vagyok, vazze


----------



## B.U. (2009 Március 21)

moroci írta:


> itt vagyok, vazze


Végre itt a tavasz:656:


----------



## Feccer (2009 Március 21)

jelen


----------



## B.U. (2009 Március 22)

Feccer írta:


> jelen


Kellemes vasárnapot


----------



## FabokErika (2009 Március 22)

Tegnap "szabin" voltam, mivel vendégeim érkeztek ezért nem írtam be magam a jelenléti ívbe. 
Ma ugyan nem dolgozom, de itt beíratkozom 2009. 03. 22-én jelel vagyok, sziasztok.


----------



## Galactus (2009 Március 23)

Üdv Néktek, földlakók! :..:


----------



## kikaro (2009 Március 23)

Szép napot mindenkinek!


----------



## Mélykút (2009 Március 23)

Szerbusztok! Ez a 14.


----------



## Vicuska40 (2009 Március 23)

Bolond lyukból, bolond szél fúúúúú


----------



## Mia013 (2009 Március 23)

Szép napot kívánok mindenkinek!!!!
Legyen szép napotok!


----------



## Carol21 (2009 Március 23)

Vagyok...


----------



## viziisti (2009 Március 23)

*üdv mindenkinek*

Sziasztok,
Hedvig


----------



## Rencsi78 (2009 Március 23)

Üdv Mindenkinek!!


----------



## megryan (2009 Március 23)

Halihó


----------



## FabokErika (2009 Március 23)

Vége a műszaknak, most itt is beírom magam sziasztok, Era.


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Március 23)

moroci írta:


> itt vagyok, vazze


 
Mi is, vazze' !


----------



## Alba Regia (2009 Március 23)

Sziasztok,itt vagyok.


----------



## B.U. (2009 Március 24)

Alba Regia írta:


> Sziasztok,itt vagyok.


Helo! Esik eső csendesen,lepereg az ereszen.......


----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Március 24)

Sziasztok.....udv.mindenkit es kivanok kellemes du. es jo jatekot es nezelodest.


----------



## zokagy (2009 Március 24)

Sziasztok


----------



## sentinel2 (2009 Március 24)

Hali új vagyok.​


----------



## apollo13 (2009 Március 24)

Sziasztok!


----------



## apollo13 (2009 Március 24)

"Máté Péter - Zene Nélkül Mit Érek Én"


----------



## apollo13 (2009 Március 24)

Ez szigorúan magánvélemény


----------



## apollo13 (2009 Március 24)

"A TDK együttes kazettáját ne vedd meg!Nincs rajta semmi!"


----------



## apollo13 (2009 Március 24)

Örülök,hogy raakadtam az oldalra.


----------



## apollo13 (2009 Március 24)

Mit írjak még???


----------



## apollo13 (2009 Március 24)

Valamit írni kéne pedig


----------



## apollo13 (2009 Március 24)

de mit?


----------



## apollo13 (2009 Március 24)

de jól elvagyok!


----------



## apollo13 (2009 Március 24)

beszélgetek magammal


----------



## apollo13 (2009 Március 24)

Ilyen van?


----------



## apollo13 (2009 Március 24)

Van!!!


----------



## apollo13 (2009 Március 24)

Ha ezeket olvassa valaki...


----------



## apollo13 (2009 Március 24)

Mit fog gondolni???


----------



## apollo13 (2009 Március 24)

Ki ez a nagyonnemnormális?


----------



## apollo13 (2009 Március 24)

Teszi majd fel a kérdést jogosan!


----------



## apollo13 (2009 Március 24)

És igaza van?


----------



## apollo13 (2009 Március 24)

Tényleg nem vagyok éppelméjű!


----------



## apollo13 (2009 Március 24)

Ennyi baromságot öszzehordani...


----------



## apollo13 (2009 Március 24)

De tényleg!


----------



## apollo13 (2009 Március 24)

Na megyek,mert még kinéznek innen!


----------



## apollo13 (2009 Március 24)

Sziasztok!


----------



## okamiaya (2009 Március 24)

Even if a leopard sleeps at the end of your bed like a kitten, it still has the power to tear out your throat.


----------



## B.U. (2009 Március 25)

okamiaya írta:


> Even if a leopard sleeps at the end of your bed like a kitten, it still has the power to tear out your throat.


://:://:://:ma csak ez süssön egész nap a többi meg nem számít és ezzel szép napot mindenkinek


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Március 25)

apollo13 írta:


> Valamit írni kéne pedig


 
Kicsit okosabbat és szellemesebbet!


----------



## Esztella73 (2009 Március 25)

Az utolsó hozzászolást is megszereztem az állandó tagsághoz


----------



## Zasztava (2009 Március 25)

Ennek örömére, ha játszol, minden topik első hozzászólásában megtalálod a játékszabályt!
Ha elolvasod, talán könnyebb lesz... :..:


----------



## Wulfi (2009 Március 25)

apollo13 írta:


> Ennyi baromságot öszzehordani...


 
Itt szabad.... pont erre találták ki a Jelenléti ív-et.


----------



## craftsman (2009 Március 25)

Szebb napot mindenkinek!


----------



## robotzsaru (2009 Március 25)

Egyetek csak az a tuti!!!!!


----------



## zsolika (2009 Március 25)

Kellemes szerdai napot mindenkinek


----------



## Wayne Sparks (2009 Március 25)

Nahááát....én úgy el játszogattam itt, hogy már rég meg van a 20 hozzászólás. De, tök jó volt  Kellemes Napot Mindenkinek!


----------



## Nyusziszőr (2009 Március 25)

Sziasztok, remélem hamar eljutok a 20 hozzászólásig


----------



## Nagya1996 (2009 Március 25)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Nagya1996 (2009 Március 25)

Jó...


----------



## Nagya1996 (2009 Március 25)

...ötlet...


----------



## Nagya1996 (2009 Március 25)

a


----------



## Nagya1996 (2009 Március 25)

húsz


----------



## Nagya1996 (2009 Március 25)

hozzászólás


----------



## Nagya1996 (2009 Március 25)

összegyűjtéséhez


----------



## Nagya1996 (2009 Március 25)

Köszönöm


----------



## Nagya1996 (2009 Március 25)

a lehet-


----------



## Nagya1996 (2009 Március 25)

őséget


----------



## Nagya1996 (2009 Március 25)

15


----------



## Nagya1996 (2009 Március 25)

16


----------



## Nagya1996 (2009 Március 25)

17


----------



## gini8411 (2009 Március 25)

bár megvan a 20 mégsem lettem állandó tag, de azét helló


----------



## kozare (2009 Március 25)

Szia! Milyen az idő Gyergyóban?


----------



## Nagya1996 (2009 Március 25)

18


----------



## Nagya1996 (2009 Március 25)

19


----------



## Nagya1996 (2009 Március 25)

20...  Bizakodjunk.


----------



## p.judit (2009 Március 26)

sziasztok

a cél: 20 üzenet


----------



## p.judit (2009 Március 26)

és az a jó, h annyi mindent találtam itt


----------



## p.judit (2009 Március 26)

h azt el sem hiszem


----------



## p.judit (2009 Március 26)

és lehet h én is a számolós módszert alkalmazom

ha nem jut eszembe semmi


----------



## p.judit (2009 Március 26)

amúgy tegnap előtt este havazott a Bakonyban


----------



## p.judit (2009 Március 26)

és nem volt túl szép látvány

bár karácsonykor lett volna ilyen idő


----------



## p.judit (2009 Március 26)

de nem!! 

akkor alig esett


----------



## p.judit (2009 Március 26)

most bezzeg..............

esik ha kell, ha nem


----------



## p.judit (2009 Március 26)

ez tényleg jó móka 
irogatok magamnak


----------



## p.judit (2009 Március 26)

és a fele talán meg lesz ezzel az üzenettel 


éljen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## p.judit (2009 Március 26)

köszönet gyorsan annak, aki ezt kitalálta

sztem nem lenne kedvem most értelmes dolgokat írni


----------



## p.judit (2009 Március 26)

nem jut eszembe semmi

Gondolkodj, Micimakckó, gondolkodj!!!!!!!


----------



## p.judit (2009 Március 26)

közben nézegetem a híreket

h teljen a 20 mp


----------



## p.judit (2009 Március 26)

el sem hiszem, h Magyarországon mi számít hírnek


----------



## p.judit (2009 Március 26)

meg amúgy


itt van pl egy: -  Bugyi nélkül kapták le a bájos színésznőt - Bizonyító fotó


----------



## p.judit (2009 Március 26)

és már csak 4


----------



## p.judit (2009 Március 26)

3


----------



## p.judit (2009 Március 26)

2


----------



## p.judit (2009 Március 26)

és lehet h elszámoltam?!


----------



## p.judit (2009 Március 26)

mindegy!!!!!!

ezzel elértem a 20-at


----------



## p.judit (2009 Március 26)

és mégegyszer köszi annak a ki kitalálta!!!!!


----------



## palikjan (2009 Március 26)

Nagyon szuper, köszi Melitta!


----------



## Bea7 (2009 Március 26)

Ez nagyon jó, köszi!
Szép estét mindenkinek!


----------



## liasz (2009 Március 26)

Sziasztok


----------



## liasz (2009 Március 26)

Még arrébb van a két nap, és már máshová is szóltam


----------



## sabriella (2009 Március 26)

csak idekukucskaltam,de mar megyek is. szep napot nektek,bekoszonok!


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Március 26)

Üdv mindenkinek!


----------



## boil (2009 Március 26)

Nagyon tetszik! Még csak ma fedeztem fel, de sajnos már mennem kell aludni.
Holnap újra jövök.


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Március 26)

boil írta:


> Nagyon tetszik! Még csak ma fedeztem fel, de sajnos már mennem kell aludni.
> Holnap újra jövök.


 
Szép álmokat!


----------



## Bartuska (2009 Március 26)

Köszi a játékot!
Jóéjt és angyalkás álmokat Nektek!


----------



## boil (2009 Március 26)

Noci87 írta:


> Szép álmokat!



Köszi, neked is. Jó volt veled játszani.


----------



## alaine81 (2009 Március 27)

Jelen!


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Március 27)




----------



## vica973 (2009 Március 27)

Szép napot mindenkinek!


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Március 27)

Jó estét mindenkinek!


----------



## Csillaa (2009 Március 27)

Sziasztok! Még csak olvasgatok itt!


----------



## Csillaa (2009 Március 27)

ez mi?


----------



## kkacsa (2009 Március 27)

_hellooo_


----------



## B.U. (2009 Március 27)

kkacsa írta:


> _hellooo_


Nemsoká éjfél de azért szép jó estét


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Március 28)

Megyek aludni. Jó éjszakát kivánok!


----------



## mézesmaci (2009 Március 28)




----------



## orenda (2009 Március 28)

Már alig várom hogy jobban belekóstoljak ezekbe az oldalakba, rengeteget lehet itt tanulni!


----------



## orenda (2009 Március 28)




----------



## Szabbase (2009 Március 28)

Én még itt nem is jártam...sziasztok !


----------



## B.U. (2009 Március 28)

Szabbase írta:


> Én még itt nem is jártam...sziasztok !


Pacsi mindenkinek:0:


----------



## kinga0108 (2009 Március 28)

Sziasztok!Szuper ez az oldal.


----------



## böngésző (2009 Március 28)

Sziasztok!Én is uj vagyok itt ,de már sokat hallottam rólatok.Olvasgatom a hozzászólásokat és nagyon tezszik!


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Március 29)




----------



## angica26 (2009 Március 29)

Szép napot kívánok mindenkinek.


----------



## 0utsider (2009 Március 29)

yo reggelt estét délutánt és egyéb időszakokat mindenkinek


----------



## Chris07 (2009 Március 29)

Sziasztok!


----------



## zsaly (2009 Március 29)

Sziasztok! Szép délutánt mindenkinek! ://:


----------



## 0utsider (2009 Március 29)

az hiszem ha lehet a maradék 5 ami már csak 4 sz-t a 20 hoz itt oldanám meg


----------



## 0utsider (2009 Március 29)

4


----------



## 0utsider (2009 Március 29)

3


----------



## 0utsider (2009 Március 29)

2


----------



## 0utsider (2009 Március 29)

1 köszöntem a lehetőséget


----------



## rewolfied (2009 Március 29)

Sziasztok, remélem jókat fogunk beszélgetni
Köszönöm a pontszerzéshez való besegítést


----------



## christy.sz (2009 Március 29)

Ez nagyon jó segítség
Köszi!


----------



## Zsuzsanna13 (2009 Március 29)

Sziasztok!
Köszi!!!!!


----------



## concordius (2009 Március 29)

Sziasztok!


----------



## salem01 (2009 Március 29)

Sziasztok! Ez jó segítség!


----------



## B.U. (2009 Március 30)

salem01 írta:


> Sziasztok! Ez jó segítség!


Halihó gyönyörű napunk van:656:


----------



## abanya (2009 Március 30)

Itt Vagyok! És köszi a lehetőséget!


----------



## B.U. (2009 Március 31)

abanya írta:


> Itt Vagyok! És köszi a lehetőséget!


Halihó:444:


----------



## angyalkám (2009 Március 31)

Szép napot és itt vagyok!!


----------



## mia33 (2009 Március 31)

Mindenkinek szépet


----------



## Zsazsa97 (2009 Március 31)

Sziasztok!

Mára mindenkinek szép estét,
Holnapra nagyon vidám április 1-ét!


----------



## FabokErika (2009 Március 31)

Sziasztok!
Végre már megjöttem és mindenkinek kellemes estét és szórakozást kívánok!


----------



## Alba Regia (2009 Március 31)

Szevasztok,itt vagyok én is.


----------



## janosv (2009 Április 1)

Sziasztok, kösz a segítséget.


----------



## angyalkám (2009 Április 1)

*angyalkám*

 Szép napot és Estét!


----------



## Kovakő (2009 Április 1)

Itt vagyok!


----------



## B.U. (2009 Április 2)

Kovakő írta:


> Itt vagyok!


Pacsi mindenkinek....itt a TAVASZ:55:


----------



## heal25 (2009 Április 3)

sziasztok, jelen!


----------



## B.U. (2009 Április 4)

heal25 írta:


> sziasztok, jelen!


Hy mindenki,ma már itt a nyár\\m/


----------



## hedvicius (2009 Április 4)

Kellemes Húsvéti Ünnepeket mindenkinek!


----------



## angyalkám (2009 Április 4)

*angyalkám*

Szép tavaszi napot mindenkinek!


----------



## Alizka50 (2009 Április 5)

Sziasztok! Itt gyönyörű tavasz van!


----------



## juci10000 (2009 Április 5)

Üdv! Itt is


----------



## B.U. (2009 Április 5)

juci10000 írta:


> Üdv! Itt is


Mindenki vidám, de jó....................


----------



## B.U. (2009 Április 6)

B.U. írta:


> Mindenki vidám, de jó....................


Szép vidám napot mára is mindenkinek:55:


----------



## Injah (2009 Április 6)

Április 6.

Ki mondja neked, hogy valamit lehetetlen megcsinálnod, és milyen kiemelkedő teljesítmény jogosítja fel arra, hogy korlátokat állítson eléd?

365 nap Napoleon Hill gondolataival​


----------



## Nagya1996 (2009 Április 6)

Csodálatos, madárfüttyös, kék égen bárányfelhős szép napot kívánok Valamennyiőtöknek!


----------



## Monika73 (2009 Április 6)

Sziasztok! Szép napot mindenkinek!


----------



## MKeve (2009 Április 6)

Itt vagyok. Mostmár naponta


----------



## ancsi007 (2009 Április 6)

Sziasztok! Ma jó napom volt! Az idő is klassz volt!


----------



## ancsi007 (2009 Április 6)

Ezt ma hallottam: Az élet olyan mint a motor, ha nem megy be kell rúgni...


----------



## ancsi007 (2009 Április 6)

Félre a viccet, a mai nap szép volt és tartalmas, valamint megvan a 20 hozzászólásom! Köszönöm a lehetőséget! Sziasztok!


----------



## tgeri2008 (2009 Április 6)

jelen, még csak 10-nél tartok...


----------



## Alizka50 (2009 Április 7)

sziasztok, ez egy remek fórum, hamar állandó tagok lehetünk


----------



## Azreel (2009 Április 7)

hát én is jelen lennék


----------



## Alizka50 (2009 Április 7)

szia az jó, legalább nem egyedül játszok


----------



## Azreel (2009 Április 7)

azaz, de még nagyon sok kell a 20 hoz


----------



## nlazar (2009 Április 7)

jelen szintén


----------



## B.U. (2009 Április 7)

nlazar írta:


> jelen szintén


Hy mindenkinek,szép napotkiss


----------



## B.U. (2009 Április 8)

B.U. írta:


> Hy mindenkinek,szép napotkiss


Halihó:0:


----------



## B.U. (2009 Április 9)

B.U. írta:


> Halihó:0:


Hahó ujra itt:444:


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Április 9)

Mindenkinek kellemes ünnepi előkészületeket!!\\m/://::23:


----------



## Azreel (2009 Április 10)

buék


----------



## Anett022 (2009 Április 10)

sziasztok!


----------



## Anett022 (2009 Április 10)

van itt valaki?


----------



## Anett022 (2009 Április 10)

Azreel, itt vagy?


----------



## Anett022 (2009 Április 10)

mindegy.... csak beszélgetni akartam.....


----------



## Anett022 (2009 Április 10)

én még új vagyok és sok kérdésem lenne


----------



## Anett022 (2009 Április 10)

Minjdárt itt a nyuszi....


----------



## Anett022 (2009 Április 10)

szeretem a húsvétot,főleg reggel (húsvét hétfőn),mikor együtt van a család.


----------



## Anett022 (2009 Április 10)

szeretem a sonka meg torma illatát.... az egésznek van egy varázs ilyenkor... ilyenkor sokkal finomabb minden


----------



## Anett022 (2009 Április 10)

a locsolásból már kinőttem


----------



## Dooorci (2009 Április 10)

Én nagyon szeretem a húsvétot, mert mindig tojt nekünk valamit a nyuszi, amit a kertben a nagyinál meg kellett keresni. 
Viszont amit nagyon utálok, az a locsolkodás!
Jönnek az öreg bácsik (vidéken), rokonok és egyéb emberek, és a szörnyen büdös pacsulival a fejemre öntenek 1 decit. Hiába kérem, hogy a ruhámra öntsék, mert azt legalább ki lehet mosni! Nem úgy, mint a hajamat, ami 3 hajmosás után is bűzlik, ráadásul a sok kölnitől (nevezzük így),korpás lesz a hajam, és piros pöttyös lesz, mert valamelyikre tuti allergiás leszek. Éljen a locsolkodás!

Arról meg nem is beszélek, hogy a bátyám degeszre keresi magát, én meg csak bűzt és korpát kapok, hurrá!


----------



## nsne (2009 Április 10)

jelen, de már csak kevés kell a 20hoz.


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Április 10)

ide írhatod azt a kettőt.

Szép napot !


----------



## B.U. (2009 Április 10)

Kellemes ünnepeket kivánok mindenkinek


----------



## raistlinmajere (2009 Április 10)

Kellemes húsvéti Ünnepeket. Jelen


----------



## yukiko2 (2009 Április 10)

Sok locsolót! Jelen


----------



## angyalkám (2009 Április 10)

A sütit már meg ettük, so nka még van meg tojás is és ujhagyma is! Kellemes ünnepeket kivánok!!


----------



## sof (2009 Április 10)

kellemes ünnepeket!


----------



## Andici22 (2009 Április 11)

Kellemes húsvéti ünnepeket kívánok mindenkinek!


----------



## Jessi (2009 Április 11)

Na nehogy kimaradjak a jokivansagokbol!
Mindenkinek kellemes husveti unnepeket kivanok!


----------



## heally (2009 Április 11)

Kellemest nektek is!!!!


----------



## B.U. (2009 Április 11)

heally írta:


> Kellemest nektek is!!!!


Hali! Mi köze van a nyuszinak a tojáshoz?:656:


----------



## Dooorci (2009 Április 11)

B.U. írta:


> Hali! Mi köze van a nyuszinak a tojáshoz?:656:



Biztos a nyuszi tojja, bár azok barnák és büdösek


----------



## hócica (2009 Április 11)

Dooorci írta:


> Biztos a nyuszi tojja, bár azok barnák és büdösek


 Remélem nem a nagyidnál jöttél erre rá! Szerintem a nyulak egyébként is csak festik a tojásokat...


----------



## Alizka50 (2009 Április 11)

Minden kedves fórumozónak nagyon szép Húsvétot!kiss


----------



## Nuevo Medio (2009 Április 11)

Üdv és Chao!


----------



## Tabby (2009 Április 11)

Kellemes húsvéti ünnepeket kívánok!


----------



## cseva59 (2009 Április 11)

Kellemes Húsvéti Ünnepeket!


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Április 12)

*Kellemes húsvéti ünnepet !*


----------



## B.U. (2009 Április 12)

Halihó!Itt a nyúl!!\\m/


----------



## senor de Marimar (2009 Április 12)




----------



## ha1fv (2009 Április 12)

Kék ibolya, zöld akármi, ezt a csajt meg kéne locsálni


----------



## angyalkám (2009 Április 12)

*angyalkám*

:44:Jelen itt vagyok!!


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Április 13)

Kellemes Húsvéti Ünnepeket kívánok!


----------



## Zasztava (2009 Április 13)

*Az én kutam már mély és hideg,
alig lelni benne vizet,
de merítek én, bár görnyedt hátam,
gyenge a karom, remeg lábam,
de meglocsollak Téged, mert szép vagy és virulsz,
de légy Te csak még szebb, s még jobban virulj... 




*


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Április 13)

Várlak sok szép tojással
Kolbásszal és sonkával
Virágot is kapsz, marékkal,
Gyere öntözzél, de ...ne szódával!


----------



## bea80 (2009 Április 13)

Köszi a segítséget.


----------



## Dragonfrog (2009 Április 13)

csodás napot minden locsolónak és locsoltnak


----------



## papi61 (2009 Április 13)

Sziasztok !
Kellemes Húsvétot mindenkine:55:k !


----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Április 13)

Sziasztok es udv. mindenkit sok baratsagal.


----------



## B.U. (2009 Április 13)

Helló itt a nyuszi:00:


----------



## Tulpas (2009 Április 13)

Szia és nyuszogsz is? Téged is meg kell locsolni?


----------



## infrabatman4138 (2009 Április 14)

kedd jön a robot


----------



## Alba Regia (2009 Április 14)

Itt vagyok,valóban holnap munka,akinek van munkája.


----------



## Hipek (2009 Április 14)

Újabb beköszönés!
Sziasztok!


----------



## Hipek (2009 Április 14)

Már csak nyolc kell!


----------



## Hipek (2009 Április 14)

Nem, csak hét!


----------



## Hipek (2009 Április 14)

Megint elrontottam, ezért a hat helyett csak ötöt írok!


----------



## Hipek (2009 Április 14)

Most már jó!


----------



## Hipek (2009 Április 14)

Jó lett volna, ha nem írom be hogy ......tudjátok mit.


----------



## Hipek (2009 Április 14)

Lényeg, hogy a húszhoz történő visszaszámlálás tekintetében, dobogós lettem!


----------



## Hipek (2009 Április 14)

Fényesebb a bronzéremnél az ezüst!


----------



## Hipek (2009 Április 14)

Na megyek, hozzászólok egy érdemit.
Köszi a türelmet.
Jó ez a topic!


----------



## Hipek (2009 Április 14)

Jaaaa....bocs!
Sziasztok!!!


----------



## Shiva1 (2009 Április 14)

Sziasztok!!!


----------



## Shiva1 (2009 Április 14)

Utólag is Boldog Nyuszit mindenkinek


----------



## Shiva1 (2009 Április 14)

Remélem nem jártatok úgy mint én, hogy két vödör vizet kaptatok a nyakatokba


----------



## Shiva1 (2009 Április 14)

Errefelé is él ez a jó magyar szokás, bár így legalább elhervadni tuti nem fogok...


----------



## Shiva1 (2009 Április 14)

...legalábbis idén nem.


----------



## Shiva1 (2009 Április 14)

Ja, egyébként nagyon jó az oldal!!!


----------



## Shiva1 (2009 Április 14)

Főleg ez a lehetőség


----------



## Shiva1 (2009 Április 14)

Na most megyek, és keresek egy topicot, ahol nem egyedül "beszélgetek"


----------



## Akyrea (2009 Április 14)

Szép napot kívánok minden Kedves fórumozónak!


----------



## B.U. (2009 Április 14)

Akyrea írta:


> Szép napot kívánok minden Kedves fórumozónak!


HHát sajna ma már a robot volt előtérben


----------



## B.U. (2009 Április 15)

B.U. írta:


> HHát sajna ma már a robot volt előtérben


Halihó,szép napot


----------



## demin (2009 Április 15)

Sziasztok!
Csatlakozom, madárdalos, napos délutánt!


----------



## hentaibdsm (2009 Április 15)

hali mindenkinek


----------



## hentaibdsm (2009 Április 15)

nagyon tetszik az oldal


----------



## Thiby (2009 Április 15)

Nem értem ezt a topicot!


----------



## Thiby (2009 Április 15)

Mindenki beír, h itt vagyok! aztán ennyi!?


----------



## Alizka50 (2009 Április 15)

szia, miért, szerinted mit kéne tenni??


----------



## angyalkám (2009 Április 15)

Helló! sziasztok!! Kár hogy a Chet megszünt!!!!! nagyon hiányzik!!!!!! Lesz még Melitta?????


----------



## Angeleye (2009 Április 15)

Üdvözlök mindenkit! 
Új tag vagyok és gyűjtöm a hozzászólásokat, mint itt a legtöbben.


----------



## B.U. (2009 Április 16)

Angeleye írta:


> Üdvözlök mindenkit!
> Új tag vagyok és gyűjtöm a hozzászólásokat, mint itt a legtöbben.


Hello mindenkinek,ma egy új nap kezdődik:656:


----------



## B.U. (2009 Április 17)

Thiby írta:


> Mindenki beír, h itt vagyok! aztán ennyi!?


Miért kell mindíg mindennek az értelmét keresni,néha kell valami aminek semmi értelme.ERGO hali szép napot mindenkinek ma megint itt vagyok többet magammal:..::ugras::777::5:\\m/:4::555::33::222::111::``::00::98::34::23::!:://:://:://:://:


----------



## szotyi26 (2009 Április 17)

Köszi Melitta!


----------



## Miranda(Miri) (2009 Április 17)

Sziasztok!
Én is új tag vagyok! Üdvözöllek benneteket!:55:






"Szem a lélek tükre" (Latin közmondás)


----------



## tigris97 (2009 Április 17)

sziasztok én is itt vagyok:razz:


----------



## B.U. (2009 Április 18)

tigris97 írta:


> sziasztok én is itt vagyok:razz:


Sok uj tag van sziasztok


----------



## rezesbalu (2009 Április 18)

sziasztok, én is új tag vagyok..


----------



## rezesbalu (2009 Április 18)

...és, hogy mi értelme ennek a lapnak?...


----------



## rezesbalu (2009 Április 18)

....csak annyi, hogy népesítsük a tábort...


----------



## rezesbalu (2009 Április 18)

...kedves moderátorunk jóvoltából...


----------



## rezesbalu (2009 Április 18)

..amit utólag is köszönünk...


----------



## rezesbalu (2009 Április 18)

...a hozzám hasonló...


----------



## rezesbalu (2009 Április 18)

...újonc társam nevében.


----------



## rezesbalu (2009 Április 18)

...S ha már teljesült, amire vágyunk..


----------



## rezesbalu (2009 Április 18)

...és teljes taggá válunk e táborban...


----------



## rezesbalu (2009 Április 18)

...irány a nagy beszélgetések!!!


----------



## rezesbalu (2009 Április 18)

Utólag is köszi Melitta!!!


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Április 19)

Szép napot !


----------



## B.U. (2009 Április 19)

Jó reggelt:444:


----------



## p71ancsa (2009 Április 19)

Örülök, hogy idetaláltam!


----------



## B.U. (2009 Április 20)

p71ancsa írta:


> Örülök, hogy idetaláltam!


Egy nagy pacsit mindenkinek


----------



## angyalkám (2009 Április 20)

:4::44:szép estét!


----------



## Ivi76 (2009 Április 20)

sziasztok


----------



## Ivi76 (2009 Április 20)

Gondoltam köszönök!


----------



## Ivi76 (2009 Április 20)

Szeretnék valamit letölteni,így egy kis időt itt eltölltök!


----------



## Ivi76 (2009 Április 20)

Ja, amúgy szép estét minenkinek aki ide téved!!


----------



## viki2222 (2009 Április 20)

Itt felénk gyönyörű az idő!Minden virágzik!Imádom!


----------



## Alizka50 (2009 Április 20)

Sziasztok, szép estét!


----------



## jmonic (2009 Április 20)

Üdv Néktek!


----------



## Alba Regia (2009 Április 20)

Szép estét mindenkinek ,itt vagyok.


----------



## Piero (2009 Április 20)

Üdv, én is megérkeztem!


----------



## B.U. (2009 Április 21)

Piero írta:


> Üdv, én is megérkeztem!


Benéztem én is


----------



## Audi77 (2009 Április 21)

*sziasztok*

Gondoltam itt is tiszteletemet teszem 
A feltétel nélküli elfogadás a legnagyobb élmény, amelyet egy ember átélni képes.


----------



## Cuvee (2009 Április 21)

Sziasztok!Üdvözlök mindenkit!


----------



## mézesmaci (2009 Április 21)

Itt a tavasz​


----------



## Andeee1327 (2009 Április 21)

sziasztok


----------



## sizsa (2009 Április 21)

Adjon Isten JÓ napot mindannyiunknak 
Nagyon tetszik Mézesmaci Macikója


----------



## csikszem (2009 Április 21)

Üdvözlök mindenkit!


----------



## bogar34 (2009 Április 21)

Pusszantááász mindenkinek


----------



## Alma2.7 (2009 Április 21)

Szép estét mindenkinek


----------



## szilvo26 (2009 Április 21)

Üdvözlök Mindenkit egy London melletti kis faluból, ahol a pázsit már olyan zöld, mind otthon a focipályákon


----------



## susan.red (2009 Április 21)

Köszönöm Neked, hogy megteremtetted ezt a lehetőséget is.


----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Április 22)

Itt vagyok,jol vagyok......udv.mindenkit es koszonom a sok szep leveleket amit kaptam mikor nem voltam jol.


----------



## Adorján2 (2009 Április 22)

Sziasztok szép estét minden kinek ,remélem jól fogom érezni itt magam.Szeretném ha segítene valaki,hogy lehet itt a szójátékokban játszani is?


----------



## Adorján2 (2009 Április 22)

*Hali!még mindig nem tudok semmit pedig ezerszer olvastam mindent.Remélem sikerülni fog egyszer Játszani is ,és mindenhez hozzászólni is.Az is lehet,hogy azt hiszed lökött vagyok de lehet,hogy az is vagyok ,minden kínai itt de szívesen böngészek mindenütt.Tetszik itt,csak sikerülne már valamit csinálnom is.*


----------



## Adorján2 (2009 Április 22)

*Egyszer csak sikerül mindent feltenni amit szeretnék!*



Adorján2 írta:


> *Hali!még mindig nem tudok semmit pedig ezerszer olvastam mindent.Remélem sikerülni fog egyszer Játszani is ,és mindenhez hozzászólni is.Az is lehet,hogy azt hiszed lökött vagyok de lehet,hogy az is vagyok ,minden kínai itt de szívesen böngészek mindenütt.Tetszik itt,csak sikerülne már valamit csinálnom is.A klubbok már elég jól mennek és sikeresen tudok már oda felrakni képeket is.Nem mennek a szójátékok nem tudom ,hogyan indíthatom el Őket.Talán az is menni fog majd.Addig próbálkozom még nem sikerül.Hárt ennyi lenne az én hatalmas nagy problémám.Ha segítel megköszönöm,ennyit még tudok itt is és azt mondják rám mindenki nagyon intelligens ember vagyok )Nem tudo mennyi az az egy karalter de írni azt még épen tudok legfeljebb egy versel megtoldom.sajátom nem más írta.
> Ezt a verset fiamnak írtam.
> 
> Ki vagy Te?
> ...


----------



## Adorján2 (2009 Április 23)

mézesmaci írta:


> Itt a tavasz​


*Valóban itt a tavasz.Imádom mikor nyílnak a szebbnél szebb virágok.Minden felé a madarak csicseregnek,és beszívom tavasz friss illatát,és mikor jön egy kis tavaszi zápor eső, minden újra éled és az tavaszi esőnek nagyon kellemes friss üde illata.Érezni a föld és a növényék életének kivirulását.Minden szebb és minden pompásabb.Bontja szirmait a tulipán és mezőn is a kikerics és a gólyahír ontja káprázatos,mámorító illatát.

*


----------



## B.U. (2009 Április 23)

Ma nagyon fázunk sziasztok


----------



## Adorján2 (2009 Április 23)

*Ahol én vagyok nagyon kellemes napos az idő.
Örülünk a szép napnapnak de délelőtt itt sem volt egy felemelő érzés kimenni mivel esett az eső.*


----------



## Footman (2009 Április 23)

'estét

- Milyen buli van az intenzíven?
- ???
- Eszméletlen.

- Miért nincs az ágyban ű-betű?
- ???
- Mert az ágyneműtartó.

- Miért van az ózonlyuk?
- ???
- Mert lelőtték a nagy varázslót.


----------



## zozombi (2009 Április 23)

Köszi a mindenre kiterjedő tájékoztatást, szerintem teljesen érthető.


----------



## B.U. (2009 Április 24)

zozombi írta:


> Köszi a mindenre kiterjedő tájékoztatást, szerintem teljesen érthető.


Halihó kis okoskodók:``:


----------



## A.mon (2009 Április 24)

sziasztok


----------



## A.mon (2009 Április 24)

ma egy kicsit hűvös az idő


----------



## pie08 (2009 Április 24)

Nálunk nem annyira...
Szép Napot Nektek!


----------



## Karen1 (2009 Április 24)

szia!


----------



## Karen1 (2009 Április 24)

Üdv mindenkinek!


----------



## Karen1 (2009 Április 24)

A.mon írta:


> ma egy kicsit hűvös az idő


 Nálunk szépen süt a nap!


----------



## Harcsali (2009 Április 24)

Sziasztok!További szép napot mindenkinek!Nekem mennem kell melóba


----------



## Karen1 (2009 Április 24)

Jó munkát!


----------



## Boldee (2009 Április 24)

Üdv mindenkinek!
Én jelenleg nagyapáméknál szerzem a 20 hozzászólást...


----------



## pirospipacs (2009 Április 24)

Hahó,itt vagyok!


----------



## Injah (2009 Április 24)

szép hétvégét mindenkinek


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Április 24)

Injah írta:


> szép hétvégét mindenkinek


Neked is azt kívánjuk (egy földi...)


----------



## B.U. (2009 Április 25)

hegyekel írta:


> Neked is azt kívánjuk (egy földi...)


Csatlakozom az előttem szólókhoz


----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Április 26)

Sziasztok,udv.mindenkit es "Kellemes vasarnapot"


----------



## Katka82 (2009 Április 26)

Üdv mindenkinek! 

További szép napot!


----------



## pirospipacs (2009 Április 26)

Hahó, itt vagyok!


----------



## B.U. (2009 Április 26)

pirospipacs írta:


> Hahó, itt vagyok!


Hali ma olyan lassú a gépem,hogy nincs türelmem vacakolni,jó éjt mindenkinek


----------



## mecrats (2009 Április 26)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Április 26)

Szép álmokat!


----------



## Bözse (2009 Április 27)

Szép estét, nyugodalmas éjszakát.


----------



## mikike46 (2009 Április 27)

Szeretettel mindenkinek​


----------



## Injah (2009 Április 27)

szép hétfői napot!


----------



## Ybolya (2009 Április 27)

Sziasztok! Szép jó napot mindenkinek!


----------



## olgigirl (2009 Április 27)

**

imáádom


----------



## Sacak (2009 Április 27)

Hahó! Halihó!


----------



## B.U. (2009 Április 28)

Sacak írta:


> Hahó! Halihó!


Pacskó mindenkinek, ma nagyon fúj a szél errefelé:lol:


----------



## Mia013 (2009 Április 28)

Sziasztok!
Igazolom, felénk is fú a szél!
Bárcsak esne már!


----------



## cs.csaba (2009 Április 28)

Sziasztok!
Itt nem fúj!


----------



## cs.csaba (2009 Április 28)

Most egy kicsit...


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Április 28)

A számítógép elôtt nem fúj!


----------



## casey02 (2009 Április 28)

Noci87 írta:


> A számítógép elôtt nem fúj!



Ez való igaz. :444:


----------



## cs.csaba (2009 Április 28)

de nyitva az ablak...


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Április 28)

csukd be!


----------



## cs.csaba (2009 Április 28)

Becsuktam. Mostmár nem fúj többé...


----------



## casey02 (2009 Április 28)

cs.csaba írta:


> Becsuktam. Mostmár nem fúj többé...



Megszűnt a probléma forrása.


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Április 28)

Okos fiu (lány)...


----------



## rugesz (2009 Április 28)

üdv új vagyok szal éppen társaságot keresek


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Április 28)

Szia, jó helyen jársz!


----------



## angyalkám (2009 Április 28)

Sziasztok itt vagyok!! kiss


----------



## ovoneni73 (2009 Április 28)

Nagyon szép napot mindenkinek!


----------



## black pearl (2009 Április 28)

Szép estét minden jelenlévőnek


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Április 28)

Na, kezdôdik a foci...


----------



## Eniko05 (2009 Április 28)

Akkor jó meccsnézést!


----------



## B.U. (2009 Április 29)

Eniko05 írta:


> Akkor jó meccsnézést!


Vidám napot mindenkinek


----------



## pftimi (2009 Április 29)

Sziasztok! Itt vagyok


----------



## oorsika (2009 Április 29)

Jelen


----------



## amitoty (2009 Április 29)

Sziasztok! Itt vagyok!


----------



## tukiagi (2009 Április 29)

Sziasztok mindenki!


----------



## Tedi7 (2009 Április 29)

Kukucs


----------



## Vándor. (2009 Április 29)

Vándor. jelen!


----------



## Alba Regia (2009 Április 29)

Sziasztok,itt vagyok.


----------



## Tedi7 (2009 Április 30)

Sziasztok.


----------



## lufi1961 (2009 Április 30)

Szép napot mindenkinek. A beköszönésen kívül, szeretném, ha meghonosodna itt, hogy megírjuk pl milyen az ídő, milyen kedvünk van. Hát én kezdeném is. Szombathelyen szép napos az idő, és a kedvem is jobb, mert sajna beteg vagyok, és ma már jobban érzem magam. Kezdem már megszeretni ezt az oldalt, mert tényleg mindenféle téren lehet társalogni. Hát akkor csapjunk a lovak közé..


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Április 30)

Szervusztok, nálunk is szép az idő-Szegeden-- most viszont mennem kell, mert vár a munka!


----------



## norabraun (2009 Április 30)

Sziasztok!
Malagaban gyönyörü napos idö van,bar ez itt nem meglepö.Jó étvágyat mindenkinek.Lufi jobbulást!


----------



## B.U. (2009 Április 30)

norabraun írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Malagaban gyönyörü napos idö van,bar ez itt nem meglepö.Jó étvágyat mindenkinek.Lufi jobbulást!


Hello! Ez enm spanyol ez Budapest


----------



## hennaart (2009 Április 30)

Sziasztok! Itt az Alföldön feltámadt a szélAzt hiszem nem sokáig lesz net....


----------



## Tedi7 (2009 Május 1)

Szép reggelt mindenkinek!


----------



## B.U. (2009 Május 1)

Hello kellemes napot május első napjánkiss


----------



## oorsika (2009 Május 1)

Szép napot mindenkinek!


----------



## FabokErika (2009 Május 1)

Kellemes napot mindenkinek!
F. Erika


----------



## Életvirág3 (2009 Május 1)

Szép napot mindenkinek!
Most regisztráltam. 
Egy Márai idézetet küldök:

_[FONT=&quot]"nem szabad egyedül utazni. A magányos utazó kényszermunkát végez… Az ember csak társaságban tudja látni, érzékelni a világot… Megfelelő ember társaságban a Földet is körülutazhatod, s úgy tűnik majd, pillanat volt az egész. Egyedül csak vánszorogsz a világon át, expresszvonaton és repülőgépen is."[/FONT]_[FONT=&quot]

[/FONT]


----------



## hegyekel (2009 Május 1)

“Örüljetek az örülőkkel, sírjatok a sírókkal. Egymással egyetértésben legyetek, ne legyetek nagyratörők, hanem az alázatosakhoz tartsátok magatokat. Ne legyetek bölcsek önmagatok szerint. Ne fizessetek senkinek rosszal a rosszért. Arra legyen gondotok, ami minden ember szemében jó. Ha lehetséges, amennyire tőletek telik, éljetek minden emberrel békességben.”
(*Magyar Bibliatársulat újfordítású Bibliája - Pál levele a rómaiakhoz 12:15-18* )


----------



## Életvirág3 (2009 Május 1)

József Attila:


Az Isten itt állt a hátam mögött, 
S én megkerültem érte a világot.


----------



## zsuzskatunder (2009 Május 1)

Sziasztok! Elindultam a tagság felé!


----------



## noemih7 (2009 Május 1)

Hát nekem még van egy kicsi, de azért hamarosan összejön. :4:


----------



## Életvirág3 (2009 Május 1)

Kedves Melitta!
Köszönet a segítségért.Sikerült tagnak lennem.

*Antoine de Saint-Exupéry: Fohász *

*Uram, nem csodákért és látomásokért fohászkodom, csak erőt kérek a hétköznapokhoz. Taníts meg a kis lépések művészetére! *


----------



## lemurian (2009 Május 1)

Üdv mindenkinek!


----------



## jeassy1 (2009 Május 2)

Sziasztok! Üdvözlök mindenkit!


----------



## Alba Regia (2009 Május 2)

Szevasztok, ismét itt vagyok.


----------



## angyalkám (2009 Május 3)

*angyalkám*

:55:Hallihó itt vagyok!! puszi mindenkinek!!!! A Chet hiánkissyzik!!!!


----------



## Encuska (2009 Május 3)

sziasztok


----------



## Chades (2009 Május 3)

Első hozzászólásom...


----------



## amomed46 (2009 Május 3)

Szép napot mindenkinek!


----------



## Keti007 (2009 Május 3)

Szép napot mindenkinek!És boldog anyák napját!


----------



## Tedi7 (2009 Május 4)

Legyen szép napja mindenkinek!


----------



## P2007 (2009 Május 4)

Szép hetet!


----------



## B.U. (2009 Május 4)

P2007 írta:


> Szép hetet!


Csatlakozom az elöttem szólóhoz:55:


----------



## ehran (2009 Május 4)

Szép napot!


----------



## MorganLeFay (2009 Május 4)

Zavarj össze mindenkit! Mosolyogj hétfőn!


----------



## beri49 (2009 Május 4)

Jó hetet mindenkinek!


----------



## Alizka50 (2009 Május 5)

Szervusztok! Mindenkinek szép napot!


----------



## husospite (2009 Május 5)

Jó reggelt!


----------



## Chalamade (2009 Május 5)

Szép napot!


----------



## B.U. (2009 Május 6)

Chalamade írta:


> Szép napot!


Hideg van


----------



## 0spamme0 (2009 Május 6)

Itt csak hüvös...


----------



## brekeke6 (2009 Május 6)

Errefelé ráadásul még esik is...


----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Május 6)

Kivanok jo pihenest es szep almokat,udv.


----------



## marnika09 (2009 Május 6)

Sziasztok!


----------



## marnika09 (2009 Május 6)

Jó estét mindenkinek


----------



## aniko45 (2009 Május 6)

Jó éjszakát,szép álmokat!


----------



## Alba Regia (2009 Május 6)

Szevasztok, én is itt vagyok.


----------



## AlesGy. (2009 Május 6)

Here Iˇm:}


----------



## angyalkám (2009 Május 7)

*angyalkám*

Helló! szép napot mindenkinek!


----------



## Nati22 (2009 Május 7)

Sziasztok!


----------



## heroeboy (2009 Május 7)

sziasztok


----------



## heroeboy (2009 Május 7)

én is szeretnék 20 hozzászólást szerezni


----------



## heroeboy (2009 Május 7)

köszönöm szépen a lehetőséget


----------



## heroeboy (2009 Május 7)

ugye nem haragszotok,hogy irogatok


----------



## heroeboy (2009 Május 7)

még ha néha hülyeségeket is


----------



## heroeboy (2009 Május 7)

amúgy hogy vagytok?


----------



## heroeboy (2009 Május 7)

gondolom már kezd elegetek lenni belőlem


----------



## heroeboy (2009 Május 7)

közeledek a 20 hozzászóláshoz


----------



## heroeboy (2009 Május 7)

na már csak 10 kell


----------



## heroeboy (2009 Május 7)

még 9


----------



## heroeboy (2009 Május 7)

na már csak 8


----------



## heroeboy (2009 Május 7)

és még 7 ...


----------



## heroeboy (2009 Május 7)

na már csak 6


----------



## heroeboy (2009 Május 7)

még 5öt ki lehet birni?


----------



## heroeboy (2009 Május 7)

na már csak 4


----------



## heroeboy (2009 Május 7)

és az utolsó 3 üzenet


----------



## heroeboy (2009 Május 7)

és még 2


----------



## heroeboy (2009 Május 7)

És igy az utolsó üzenetben ismételten köszönöm szépen a lehetőséget és bocsi a sok felesleges rizsáért


----------



## ritapiri (2009 Május 7)

Sziasztok!
Bejelentkezem én is Szegedről! De hogy ne bosszankodjatok, csak egyszer


----------



## Wulfi (2009 Május 8)

Üdv. Itt akár többször is lehet...


----------



## sumi (2009 Május 8)

sziasztok ! 
Először olvassátok a szabályokat, azután írjátok azt a sok jó megfejtést !
üdv , sumi


----------



## Tedi7 (2009 Május 8)

Kukucska megint


----------



## Tedi7 (2009 Május 8)

és megint


----------



## Tedi7 (2009 Május 8)

és megint...


----------



## Tedi7 (2009 Május 8)

és most megint


----------



## B.U. (2009 Május 9)

Tedi7 írta:


> és most megint


Hali 28C árnyékban


----------



## bree4891 (2009 Május 9)

Sziasztok!


----------



## csgzs (2009 Május 10)

Sziasztok!


----------



## atem (2009 Május 10)

köszönöm a segitséget


----------



## BrettSinclair (2009 Május 10)

Sziasztok


----------



## ovineni (2009 Május 10)

Sziasztok! kellemes vasárnap délutánt!


----------



## herczog (2009 Május 12)

sziasztok!


----------



## petkesenator (2009 Május 14)

Heló mindenkinek!
Na milyen az élet ezen a fórumon?

Ja, és köszi az alapításáért


----------



## Rikka (2009 Május 14)

Sziasztok! Szép napot kívánok mindenkinek!


----------



## huzso1 (2009 Május 14)

Üdv mindenkinek.


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Május 14)

Szép estét, jó játékot!


----------



## Alba Regia (2009 Május 14)

Szevasztok,itt vagyok .


----------



## FabokErika (2009 Május 16)

Mindenkinek kellemes, szép napot kívánok!


----------



## angyalkám (2009 Május 16)

*angyalkám*

kiss Szép napot és kellemes estét kivánok mindenkinek! ezzel a kedves képpel!!kiss


----------



## lepankbe (2009 Május 16)

Sziasztok!

Szép napot, kellemes hé*d*végét  Mert ezt felénk így mondják...
Bea


----------



## Judit100 (2009 Május 16)

Üdvözlet Budapestről


----------



## Judit100 (2009 Május 16)

Szép napot mindenkinek


----------



## Beksinski (2009 Május 16)

Üdvözletem


----------



## susan.red (2009 Május 16)

Szép estét mindenkinek.


----------



## gyöngyvirágok (2009 Május 16)

Sziasztok!
Üdvözlet Békés megyéből.


----------



## takraj (2009 Május 16)

Hellósztok!

Üdv az alföldről!


----------



## direktor (2009 Május 16)

Helló Mindenki!


----------



## 1nnnnnn1 (2009 Május 17)

Üdvözlet Oroszlányból!


----------



## Nonó02 (2009 Május 17)

Sziasztok!

Köszi a lehetőséget


----------



## pumukli5 (2009 Május 18)

Köszi!


----------



## worrahs (2009 Május 18)

Üdv!
Jelen vagyok, de már nem sokáig....jön a vihar....


----------



## deahnid (2009 Május 18)

vagyok én is!!!


----------



## balogh23 (2009 Május 18)

ez mekkora poén, tök jó ötlet! 

jelen


----------



## Alba Regia (2009 Május 18)

Itt vagyok én is!


----------



## vandorcsillag (2009 Május 19)

szép napot mindenkinek,vagyok,...


----------



## ancsib (2009 Május 19)

Sziasztok!
Üdvözlök minden kedves fórumozót! Ugyan tegnap már regisztráltam, de elfelejtettem köszönni Nektek!
Még csak átfutottam a sok-sok témát, de már így is rengeteg érdekes dolgot találtam. Köszönet érte!
Legyen szép napotok! Anikó


----------



## edke19X (2009 Május 19)

Hellooo...szép napot mindenkinek!!

"Amint elkezdesz felelősséget vállalni önmagadért, elkezded levetni álarcaidat. Mások megzavarodnak, mert mindig voltak elvárásaik feléd, amelyeknek mindig megfeleltél. Most úgy érzik, kezdesz felelőtlenné válni."

/Osho/


----------



## Votka (2009 Május 19)

Üdv Mindenkinek


----------



## krea82 (2009 Május 19)

én is itt vagyok


----------



## peti610 (2009 Május 19)

Jelen


----------



## f.aniko (2009 Május 19)

sziasztok én is vagok


----------



## f.aniko (2009 Május 19)

bocs vagyok


----------



## Zsebi7 (2009 Május 19)

Hello! Még csak most kerültem közétek, remélem, hamar eligazodom majd! Egyenlőre még csak próbálkozom!


----------



## angyalkám (2009 Május 19)

Hali hó mindenkinek szép napot kivánok!!


----------



## ritapiri (2009 Május 19)

Legyen szép estétek!
Szegediek, irány a borfesztivál!


----------



## Nitus-Manó (2009 Május 19)

Hűűű, de jó! Borfesztivál Szegeden? Akkor nem unatkoztok.


----------



## Nitus-Manó (2009 Május 19)

Szép napot mindenkinek. Szegedieknek meg jó bulizást.


----------



## Llilli (2009 Május 20)

sziasztok! jó ez a fórum.


----------



## vandorcsillag (2009 Május 20)

Szép napot mindenkinek,vagyok.......és köszönöm,hogy itt lehetek.


----------



## kestabacsi (2009 Május 20)




----------



## Regeanyus (2009 Május 20)

itt vagyok már egy idje.. csak nickethagytam el.. és nem tudtam megfejteni..
most újra itt.. újult erővel! 
sziasztok


----------



## rgblanco (2009 Május 20)

Sziasztok! Két napja itt bóklászom, most bukkantam rátok.
Köszi.


----------



## redcat (2009 Május 20)

Hello

Most reggeltem én is


----------



## kazsoka (2009 Május 20)

sziasztok!


----------



## kazsoka (2009 Május 20)

Hű, de meleg van!


----------



## sudartimi (2009 Május 20)

Jelen!


----------



## migPeti (2009 Május 20)

Üdv mindenkinek.


----------



## ovineni (2009 Május 20)

Sziasztok! szép estét!


----------



## bluesophie (2009 Május 20)

Sziasztok!  Na én megyek és folytatom a lovaglást.


----------



## vandorcsillag (2009 Május 21)

Jó éjt és szép álmokat...


----------



## Timolimo (2009 Május 21)

sziasztok


----------



## Jina (2009 Május 21)

Kellemes estét, sziasztok


----------



## Rubyred (2009 Május 21)

Szia!
Köszönöm szépen a lehetőséget
De ha már írok, meg is kérdezném egyben, hogy hogyan tudom elmenteni az üzeneteimet, amiket küldök? Mert a küldött üzenetek mappám mindig üres...?! És hogyan tudom megnézni, hogy egy Tagnak milyen hozzászólásai vannak és milyen témában? Válaszod előre is köszönöm szépen Szilvi


----------



## Alba Regia (2009 Május 21)

Sziasztok,itt vagyok én is!


----------



## bfg3 (2009 Május 22)

Ami van, az már volt és újra lesz.


----------



## Tücsi29 (2009 Május 22)

Mindenkinek sok sikert kívánok álmai megvalósításához.


----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Május 22)

Sziasztok es udv.mindenkit es kivanok "Kellemes hetvege!"


----------



## lizasmile (2009 Május 22)

Szia Mindenkinek!


----------



## hajnall86 (2009 Május 22)

jelen!!


----------



## hajnall86 (2009 Május 22)

jelen


----------



## Alba Regia (2009 Május 22)

Sziasztok,itt vagyok.


----------



## pocakhun (2009 Május 23)

sziasztok, akkor én is bejelentkezek


----------



## B.U. (2009 Május 23)

pocakhun írta:


> sziasztok, akkor én is bejelentkezek


Régen jártam itt,szép napot mindenkinek


----------



## Tnilab (2009 Május 23)

*Asimov - Alapítvány trilógia*

Asimov - Alapítvány trilógia


----------



## Tnilab (2009 Május 23)

*Nagyon szép malacka...*

.


----------



## dalcse (2009 Május 23)

Én is itt vagyok!


----------



## Zsolti75 (2009 Május 23)

Itt vagyok ujra eddig Christof voltam de elfelejtettem a jelszot es csnaltam uj nevet.


----------



## vandorcsillag (2009 Május 24)

Szép napot mindenkinek,jöttem ismét,pihenni,feltöltődni,okosodni......


----------



## Gyongyszeme (2009 Május 24)

Sziasztok! én is itt vagyok.


----------



## Gyongyszeme (2009 Május 24)

Az élet egy küzdő csatatér....


----------



## volvox (2009 Május 24)

jó reggelt mindenkinek!


----------



## Tnilab (2009 Május 24)

*Érdekes tengerimalac oldal*

..


----------



## Tnilab (2009 Május 24)

*Tengerimalac Barátok Országos Köre*

.


----------



## vandorcsillag (2009 Május 25)

itt voltam...de most már nyugodalmas jó éjt mindenkinek...


----------



## vandorcsillag (2009 Május 26)

Szép jó reggelt mindenkinek.....


----------



## akaszas (2009 Május 26)

Csodaszép napot mindenkinek!!!


----------



## swenn (2009 Május 26)

Üdv! mindenkinek kellemes délutánt!


----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Május 26)

Udv. mindenkit es kivanok a legjobbakat.


----------



## Macskafi (2009 Május 26)

Jó napot!XD


----------



## vikttoth (2009 Május 27)

#1914. is köszönt mindenkit!!!


----------



## ovineni (2009 Május 27)

Sziasztok! Most jó éjszakát, reggel kellemes ébredést!


----------



## Szatvacyla (2009 Május 27)

Szorgos népünk győzni fog!!!
Hasznos szép napot mindenkinek!


----------



## Rusty29 (2009 Május 27)

Sziasztok....nagyon tetszik az oldalatok
Szép álmokat mindenkinek, aki lassan aludni tér!


----------



## ll.tt (2009 Május 27)

Kellemes estét!
Üdv. mindenkinek


----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Május 29)

Kivanok kellemes unnepet Savuot.....Punkosd mindenkinek es udv.


----------



## EDYBONE (2009 Május 29)

Kellemes esőmentes napot kívánok minden kedves tagnak


----------



## gorgy (2009 Május 29)

szép napot mindenkinek


----------



## Quality (2009 Május 29)

Sziasztok


----------



## moyna (2009 Május 29)

csodás napot kívánok mindenkinek!!


----------



## agneadra (2009 Május 29)

Hello!

Mi ez a pangás?


----------



## vananett (2009 Május 29)

sziasztok!


----------



## laci761027 (2009 Május 29)

üdv


----------



## bneani (2009 Május 29)

jelen


----------



## bneani (2009 Május 29)

újra jelen


----------



## bneani (2009 Május 29)

szép estét mindenkinek


----------



## bneani (2009 Május 29)

szisztok


----------



## bneani (2009 Május 29)

hello


----------



## bneani (2009 Május 29)

bejelentkeztem


----------



## bneani (2009 Május 29)

itt vagyok


----------



## bneani (2009 Május 29)

sziasztok


----------



## bneani (2009 Május 29)

péntek van


----------



## bneani (2009 Május 29)

értelmes üzenet


----------



## bneani (2009 Május 29)

ki van még itt?


----------



## bneani (2009 Május 29)

én is megjöttem


----------



## bneani (2009 Május 29)

szeretnék én is letölteni


----------



## bneani (2009 Május 29)

mizu?


----------



## bneani (2009 Május 29)

vagy mi a pálya?


----------



## bneani (2009 Május 29)

mondj valami jót


----------



## bneani (2009 Május 29)

kik vagytok?


----------



## bneani (2009 Május 29)

ki népei vagytok?


----------



## Fűszál (2009 Május 29)

Na mizu?


----------



## mpercsi (2009 Május 29)

Itt vagyok!!


----------



## mpercsi (2009 Május 29)

Hol vagytok??


----------



## mpercsi (2009 Május 29)

Csak én vagyok 1 edül....


----------



## mpercsi (2009 Május 29)

Késő van...


----------



## mpercsi (2009 Május 29)

Itt a 20!!!


----------



## lusta33 (2009 Május 29)

Sziasztok.


----------



## moyna (2009 Május 29)

Szép estét kívánok!!


----------



## moyna (2009 Május 30)

legyen csodás napotok!!


----------



## zoly77 (2009 Május 30)

Jó reggelt!


----------



## Qwerf (2009 Május 30)

Üdv!


----------



## Nurácska (2009 Május 30)

:55: 
Szép napot mindenkinek!


----------



## zsoooka (2009 Május 31)

Sziasztok!


----------



## zsoooka (2009 Május 31)

Szép hétvégét mindenkinek!


----------



## zsoooka (2009 Május 31)

Szuper ez a forum! rengeteg mindent megtaláltam itt, amit már régóta keresek. Most már csak várnom kell


----------



## vandorcsillag (2009 Május 31)

Áldott hétvégét kívánok mindenkinek.


----------



## zsoooka (2009 Május 31)

éljen a hosszú hétvége


----------



## zsoooka (2009 Május 31)

Szép napos pihenést mindenkinek!


----------



## zsoooka (2009 Május 31)

habár itt mindjárt esik az eső


----------



## zsoooka (2009 Május 31)

kicsit fura így egymagamban beszélgetni


----------



## zsoooka (2009 Május 31)

de a cél szentesíti az eszközt


----------



## zsoooka (2009 Május 31)




----------



## zsoooka (2009 Május 31)

senki sincs itt?


----------



## zsoooka (2009 Május 31)

valaki..???


----------



## zsoooka (2009 Május 31)

csak


----------



## zsoooka (2009 Május 31)

hogy ne


----------



## zsoooka (2009 Május 31)

magamban


----------



## zsoooka (2009 Május 31)

keljen


----------



## zsoooka (2009 Május 31)

beszélnem


----------



## zsoooka (2009 Május 31)

felétek


----------



## zsoooka (2009 Május 31)

is ilyen


----------



## zsoooka (2009 Május 31)

hűvös


----------



## zsoooka (2009 Május 31)

idő van?


----------



## Kismaccs (2009 Május 31)

igeeeeeeeeeeeeeeen


----------



## elekancsa (2009 Május 31)

Köszi!


----------



## elekancsa (2009 Május 31)

Kár, hogy nem fél órával ezelőtt találtam meg.


----------



## elekancsa (2009 Május 31)

Már körülöttem van az itthon fellelhető összes lexikon.


----------



## bernidett (2009 Június 1)

koszomom


----------



## bernidett (2009 Június 1)

megtudna valaki mondani hogy honnan tudom hogy mennyi hozzaszolasom van mar?


----------



## bernidett (2009 Június 1)

es azt is hogy ismertek e olyan lapokat amik csak magyar nyelvu konyvek letolteset teszik lehetove?


----------



## bernidett (2009 Június 1)

1


----------



## Á.T.Tünde (2009 Június 1)

„Ha találkozol valakivel,
aki nem tud többé mosolyogni,
légy nagylelkű: ajándékozd meg
mosolyoddal, mert ez senkinek 
sem olyan fontos, mint éppen annak, 
aki nem képes mosolyát másnak adni.”


----------



## N.R.Gia (2009 Június 1)

bernidett írta:


> megtudna valaki mondani hogy honnan tudom hogy mennyi hozzaszolasom van mar?



Az üzeneted száma itt jelenleg 7. Gondolom, szeretnéd ha 20 lenne, hogy állandó tag lehessél. Nagyon gyorsan elérheted, ha a szójátékokat megkeresed. Szórakoztató is, nem csak hozzászólás gyűjtésére jó.
Üdv: N.R.Gia


----------



## Tnilab (2009 Június 1)

kiss


----------



## Drenyo (2009 Június 1)

Ha nem lenne utolsó pillanat, akkor semmi sem készülne el.
Most így a bevallások utolsó határideje miatt.


----------



## Gil-galad (2009 Június 2)

1. Helló!


----------



## Gil-galad (2009 Június 2)

2. Jó ötlet!


----------



## Gil-galad (2009 Június 2)

3. köszi!


----------



## bakmagus (2009 Június 2)

Gil-galad írta:


> 3. köszi!



"A világon nincsenek sikertelen emberek, csak olyanok, akik nem tudják, hogy képesek lennének sikeresek lenni."


----------



## bakmagus (2009 Június 2)

"Aki tud emlékezni, idegeskedni, aki képes megkötni a cipőfűzőjét, az képes a sikerre is."


----------



## bakmagus (2009 Június 2)

bakmagus írta:


> "Aki tud emlékezni, idegeskedni, aki képes megkötni a cipőfűzőjét, az képes a sikerre is."



Ezzel mindenki egyetért?


----------



## TodaySzotyi (2009 Június 2)

"Olyan sokoldalú vagyok, hogy az már majdnem gömb."


----------



## TodaySzotyi (2009 Június 2)

"Hiába mondják, hogy ne a szívedre hallgass, hanem az eszedre, mert ha egy csöpp eszed van, a szívedre hallgatsz!"


----------



## TodaySzotyi (2009 Június 2)

"Sosem gondolkozok a jövőn.Úgyis mindjárt itt van."


----------



## TodaySzotyi (2009 Június 2)

" Minden nap történnek csodák,csak meg kell változtatnod magadban csoda jelentését."


----------



## TodaySzotyi (2009 Június 2)

* "Minden elmúlik,mint az álom.Elröpül,mint a vándormadár.Csak az emlék marad meg a szívben,halványan,mint a holdsugár."*


----------



## TodaySzotyi (2009 Június 2)

"Nem akarok más lenni,mint ami eddig próbáltam lenni.Nem akarok más lenni,csak ÉN."


----------



## Alba Regia (2009 Június 2)

Sziasztok !Jelen vagyok én is.


----------



## vandorcsillag (2009 Június 3)

Sziasztok,szép napot mindenkinek,itt gyönyörű,kellemes az időjárás.


----------



## Hard Joe (2009 Június 3)

Helló mindenkinek! Mától vagyok én is!


----------



## vandorcsillag (2009 Június 4)

Ismét jöttem,szép napot mindenkinek...


----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Június 4)

Mindenkit udv. uj es reggi tagok egyaranyban es....a moderatorokat is.


----------



## nolinbay (2009 Június 5)

Itt vagyok


----------



## adrienn42 (2009 Június 5)

Hahó. Én is üdvözlök mindenkit és mindenkinek a legjobbakat


----------



## bakrisz (2009 Június 5)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Magdi69 (2009 Június 5)

Sziasztok!


----------



## luna75 (2009 Június 5)

Üdv mindenkinek! Jó társaságban gyorsan telik az idő!


----------



## bakrisz (2009 Június 5)

ebben igazad van, én is itt ragadtam munka helyett


----------



## kalex (2009 Június 6)

én is beköszönök, üdv mindenkinek!


----------



## B.U. (2009 Június 6)

kalex írta:


> én is beköszönök, üdv mindenkinek!


Régen köszöntem be,remélem mindenki jól van,kellemes hétvégét


----------



## Dice8us (2009 Június 6)

Sziasztok! Igaz a regisztrációm régi, a jelenlétem az viszont új. Úgyhogy frissen "beiratkozottként" kívánok mindenkinek nagyon szép napot és hétvégét!


----------



## szurkeboy (2009 Június 6)

Sziasztok hogy lehet gyorsan 20 hozzá szólásom


----------



## bihgyu (2009 Június 6)

Sziasztok. Beköszönök. Ez az első hozzászólásom.


----------



## goombooc (2009 Június 6)

Üdv. Minden új és régi Tagnak!


----------



## frutella (2009 Június 6)

Én is itt vagyok


----------



## Dzsyndzsy (2009 Június 6)

Sziasztok!


----------



## oktar (2009 Június 6)

Üdvözlet Mindenkinek! Szép napot kívánok régi és új tagoknak egyaránt!
Jó fórumozást!


----------



## teklovics (2009 Június 6)

Hello.


----------



## lumiere86 (2009 Június 6)

Üdv mindenkinek


----------



## Muncsi (2009 Június 6)

Szia Mindenki!


----------



## Dice8us (2009 Június 6)

Kellemes estét Mindenkinek! :..:


----------



## gnes (2009 Június 7)

sziasztok


----------



## weeni2 (2009 Június 8)

Jó reggelt!


----------



## nagyaro (2009 Június 8)

meglesz!


----------



## vandorcsillag (2009 Június 8)

Sikerekben gazdag hetet kívánok mindenkinek.


----------



## CsKatinka (2009 Június 8)

Helló!
Örülök, hogy itt lehetek!


----------



## header55 (2009 Június 8)

Itt vagyok! 
...itt vagyok?


----------



## barratry (2009 Június 9)

Sziasztok!
Szép napot!


----------



## brigikun (2009 Június 9)

nagyon jó hogy vannak ilyenek 
Sziasztok!


----------



## debcsi (2009 Június 9)

csőkutya


----------



## Mervin (2009 Június 9)

sziasztok! Üdv mindenkinek!kiss


----------



## Wixy-Tori (2009 Június 9)

szijasztok...


----------



## Shinigami84 (2009 Június 10)

jelen


----------



## Dolce (2009 Június 10)

*jó éjt.*

*Sziasztok!
Jó éjt mindenkinek és szép napot!
*


----------



## Holdgyermek (2009 Június 10)

Üdvözlet mindenkinek!


----------



## csillag11 (2009 Június 11)

*-*

Sziasztok!

Mindenkinek szép napos reggelt kívánok!  Én tegnap voltam napozni ti is menjetek nagyon jó volt ))


----------



## vandorcsillag (2009 Június 11)

Szép napot mindenkinek.....


----------



## rege80 (2009 Június 11)

Imádlak! Jó fej vagy!!!!!


----------



## adri2009 (2009 Június 11)

Sziasztok!
Nagyon jó kis közösség ez, örülök, hogy a tagja lehetek! 
Szép estét!
Adri


----------



## antussz (2009 Június 11)

sziasztok
nagyon jó hogy létrehoztatok egy fórumot ahol könyvekről lehet beszélgetni, véleményt cserélni. próbáltam már regisztrálni pár hónapja de nem sikerült. örülök hogy most igen 
köszönöm


----------



## anew (2009 Június 11)

Játszom.
Játszom és örömmel teszem.
Örömmel játszom és szabadon.


----------



## fulpeter (2009 Június 11)

Hello, Sziasztok


----------



## fulpeter (2009 Június 11)

Jó játékot mindenkinek!


----------



## cefó (2009 Június 11)

Azért legyetek szépek, kövérek, s Szobatiszták


----------



## zorkesz (2009 Június 11)

Sziasztok! Nálatok milyen az idő?


----------



## taandras (2009 Június 11)

Szia!
Itt épp esőzik...


----------



## Santane (2009 Június 11)

Ez egy jelenléti ív - tehát én most bekukk és szólok, hogy ÉN JELEN!


----------



## taandras (2009 Június 11)

Mert az élet nem csak játék és mese!


----------



## MedDavid (2009 Június 11)

Nem bizony! 
Amúgy én is jelen.


----------



## infrabatman (2009 Június 11)

üdv mindenkinek


----------



## vandorcsillag (2009 Június 12)

Napsütéses,vidám hétvégét kívánok mindenkinek.


----------



## antussz (2009 Június 12)

szép jóreggelt mindenkinek


----------



## Adore (2009 Június 12)

Sziasztok, üdv mindenkinek!


----------



## calcifer (2009 Június 12)

halihó mindekinek!


----------



## Czicza (2009 Június 12)

2057 jelen


----------



## calcifer (2009 Június 12)

csak így tovább


----------



## anew (2009 Június 12)

Jelen!
Ma megint.


----------



## anew (2009 Június 12)

Holnap
az arany nap kel az égre.
Mindig 
nem lehetsz feketébe'


----------



## thecrow (2009 Június 13)

üdv mindenkinek!


----------



## thecrow (2009 Június 13)

küszködve az insomniával, de jelen vok énis


----------



## fanyar (2009 Június 13)

Ez mire jó?


----------



## vandorcsillag (2009 Június 13)

szép napot,vagyok......


----------



## fanyar (2009 Június 13)

hozzászólás növelő?
Ez kissé értelmetlen főleg attól aki előírta a 20 hozzászólást.
hmm..


----------



## fanyar (2009 Június 13)

Az időkorlátot meg ki veszi le 10 percre?
hmm..


----------



## fanyar (2009 Június 13)

trükkös kérdés
Neked adom azt a két kiflit a táskámból.
Ha megmondod mennyi kifli van a táskámban!!


----------



## fanyar (2009 Június 13)

16. hozzászólás


----------



## fanyar (2009 Június 13)

17. hozzászólás


----------



## fanyar (2009 Június 13)

18. hozzászólás


----------



## fanyar (2009 Június 13)

19. hozzászólás


----------



## fanyar (2009 Június 13)

20. hozzászólás


----------



## fanyar (2009 Június 13)

21. hozzászólás


----------



## fanyar (2009 Június 13)

22. hozzászólás 
Ideje lenne állandó taggá nyilvánítani.
Ennyit kell várni ez elképesztő.
Már eltelt 15 perc és még nem vagyok törzsgárda tag?


----------



## fleurdesaison (2009 Június 13)

szerelmetes üdvözletem Budapest szívéből!


----------



## looor (2009 Június 14)

Jó kis témák vannak Bejön ez az oldal


----------



## looor (2009 Június 14)




----------



## anew (2009 Június 15)

Ide teszek ma is egy jelet.
Egyre jobban érzem itt magam.


----------



## doricsek18 (2009 Június 15)

hello mindenkinek szatmárnémetiből


----------



## Liduska (2009 Június 16)

Érettségi és hajnali tanulás forever^^


----------



## Liduska (2009 Június 16)

és Üdv mindenkinek


----------



## Liduska (2009 Június 16)

Gyöngyösről


----------



## gokihu (2009 Június 16)

Csudaszép ma az idő Budapesten, csak nagyon szeles!


----------



## steve1987 (2009 Június 16)

hát ja már egyideje


----------



## szurika (2009 Június 16)

Hali mindenkinek!


----------



## Katica666 (2009 Június 16)

Sziasztok! :..:


----------



## c-rob (2009 Június 16)

Frisstagként  üdv mindenkinek!


----------



## Szilmariel (2009 Június 16)

Sziasztok! 
Érdről jelentkezem!


----------



## fanyarmosoly (2009 Június 16)

100-100=0


----------



## moruhine (2009 Június 17)

Üdv mindenkibe


----------



## Lucyke (2009 Június 17)

Sziasztok!


----------



## fanyarmosoly (2009 Június 17)

érdekes a semmi?


----------



## fanyarmosoly (2009 Június 17)

Nem kakiltunk a kútba, csak a kávájára és onnan belelöktük


----------



## fanyarmosoly (2009 Június 17)

Miért írtam az előzőt?
Mert van egy állandó taggá válási alapszabály.
Ami gyakorlatilag nincs


----------



## fanyarmosoly (2009 Június 17)

De hát a látszatra adni kel!


----------



## fanyarmosoly (2009 Június 17)

Ez a legnyakatekertebb topik.
Mert ha a jogszabály látszólagos betartása kell akkor ügyes.
És ha ez igaz akkor dícséret .
És jár érte egy fanyar mosoly


----------



## MBea (2009 Június 17)

Szép jó reggelt mindenkinek


----------



## eusou (2009 Június 17)

Üdv!


----------



## susan5 (2009 Június 17)

helló mindenkinek


----------



## susan5 (2009 Június 17)

A legfontosabb, amit a győzelemből megtanulhatunk, hogy képesek vagyunk rá. 
http://www.citatum.hu/szerzo/Dave_Weinbaum


----------



## Bejcsi (2009 Június 17)

Szép napot mindenkinek!


----------



## Hajni1967 (2009 Június 17)

Üdvözlet minden régi és leendő állandó tagnak.


----------



## eusou (2009 Június 17)

Gyönyörű napsütéses napot mindenkinek!


----------



## hegyipatak (2009 Június 17)

Szabad ide írni?
Mindenkinek?


----------



## hegyipatak (2009 Június 17)

akkor nekem is szabad?!


----------



## hegyipatak (2009 Június 17)

Már ettől jobban érzem magam


----------



## hegyipatak (2009 Június 17)

Remélem holnap is itt lesz mindenki


----------



## hegyipatak (2009 Június 17)

holnapra is minden jót


----------



## hegyipatak (2009 Június 17)

Most megyek


----------



## erka29 (2009 Június 17)

*Köszönés*

Sziasztok!
Örülök, hogy itt lehetek


----------



## Merényi (2009 Június 17)

_* Szevasztok . Üdvözlök mindenkit !!! 
Jó egészséget és sok boldogságot mindenkinek .

*__*:777:*__* Attila*_


----------



## Mayalaus (2009 Június 17)

Üdv!


----------



## vronka (2009 Június 17)

helló!


----------



## Alba Regia (2009 Június 18)

Itt vagyok!


----------



## tökmag (2009 Június 18)

Jó reggelt, estét, vagy napot mindenkinek!


----------



## sapiens (2009 Június 18)

Itt vagyok!


----------



## eusou (2009 Június 18)

Üdv mindenkinek!


----------



## eusou (2009 Június 18)

Szép napsütéses napot!


----------



## eusou (2009 Június 18)




----------



## Zsütemény (2009 Június 18)

Halihó, én is vagyok ám!


----------



## NancyGirl (2009 Június 18)

én is xD


----------



## hitomi (2009 Június 18)

Üdvözlet Mindenkinek!!!!
(különösen az új tagoknak


----------



## Qwertyy (2009 Június 18)

Heló mindenkinek!

Talán ez lesz a 20. üzenetem.


----------



## Brigi81 (2009 Június 18)

sziasztok


----------



## qwert45 (2009 Június 18)

itt vagyok én is......


----------



## hegyipatak (2009 Június 18)

Hol vannak az emberek?


----------



## hegyipatak (2009 Június 18)

Szép a szépség


----------



## hegyipatak (2009 Június 18)

Ha a cápa a tenyeredből eszik, a lábadból is fog.


----------



## aleda72 (2009 Június 18)

Jelentem: jelen


----------



## detti1211 (2009 Június 18)

Szia, ari vagy!


----------



## lizcsi (2009 Június 18)

sziasztok


----------



## eusou (2009 Június 19)

Üdvözlet!


----------



## nagy.apa (2009 Június 19)

itt van apa.
nagy.apa


----------



## korgeza (2009 Június 19)

szasztok


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Június 19)

Szép napot mindenkinek!


----------



## kicsibo77 (2009 Június 19)

én ötvenre gyűjtök..akkor is kell?


----------



## kicsibo77 (2009 Június 19)

És tényleg ötven kell a blog íráshoz?


----------



## kicsibo77 (2009 Június 19)

ajjaj..túlléptem Most mi lesz? hihi


----------



## szizi (2009 Június 19)

sziasztok, köszike!


----------



## Bözse (2009 Június 19)

Rég jártam erre. Üdvözlet minden játékosnak.


----------



## pirki15 (2009 Június 20)

Sziasztok!


----------



## rafy50 (2009 Június 20)

Üdvözlet Kiskőrösről,Petőfi szülőhelyéről!


----------



## rafy50 (2009 Június 20)

Sziasztok,örülök,hogy megismertem az oldalt!


----------



## B.U. (2009 Június 20)

rafy50 írta:


> Sziasztok,örülök,hogy megismertem az oldalt!


Üdv mindenkinek


----------



## anew (2009 Június 20)

el kell mondanom:
Volt egyszer egy vak leány, aki gyűlölte magát amiatt, hogy vak volt. Mindenkit gyűlölt, kivéve a kedvesét. A fiú mindig vele volt. Mondta egyszer a barátjának:
- Ha láthatnám a világot, hozzád mennék feleségül.
Egy napon valaki ozott neki egy szempárt. Amikor levették szeméről a kötést, láthatta az egész világot, beleértve a barátját is.
A fiú megkérdezte:
- Most, hogy látod a világot, hozzám jössz feleségül?
A leány a fiúra nézett, és látta, hogy vak. A lehunyt szemhéjak látványa szinte sokkolta. Erre nem számított. Az a gondolat, hogy az élete hátralévő részében ezt kell nézze, arra a döntésre vezette, hogy visszautasítsa a fiút.
A fiú csendesen könnyezett, majd pár nap múlva írt néhány sort: 'Vigyázz jól a szemeidre, mert mielőtt a tied lettek, előtte az enyémek voltak.'
Valahogy így működik az emberi agy, amikor megváltozik a helyzetünk. Csak kevesen emlékeznek arra, milyen volt az életük azelőtt és ki az, aki mindig mellettük volt a nehéz időkben.


----------



## gab001 (2009 Június 20)

helló!


----------



## Imogen (2009 Június 20)

jelen


----------



## Laca55 (2009 Június 20)

Üdvözletem mindenkinek! Kívánom,hogy legyetek mindig egészségesek boldogok és vidámak! Minden jót!


----------



## moncsicsi79 (2009 Június 20)

Sziasztok!

Az élet azért mégis csak szép!!


----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Június 21)

Udv. mindenkit es kivanok "Kellemes vasarnapi pihenest!"


----------



## Kata_790402 (2009 Június 21)

Köszönjük szépen.


----------



## rafy50 (2009 Június 21)

Kedves Melitta! Köszi a felvilágosítást!


----------



## anew (2009 Június 21)

Jó étvágyhoz jó étkeket,
utána jó pihenést kívánok!


----------



## angel1208 (2009 Június 21)

Jelen


----------



## hellaa (2009 Június 21)

Sziasztok!


----------



## gab001 (2009 Június 21)

helló!


----------



## tomenko (2009 Június 21)

Sziasztok, üdv mindenkinek.


----------



## belfix (2009 Június 21)

Mindenkinek jó hétvégét!


----------



## sarkozid (2009 Június 21)

Sziasztok!
Köszönöm!


----------



## troland (2009 Június 21)

Sziasztok


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Június 21)

Szép napot minden jelenlévônek!


----------



## zsóó**** (2009 Június 22)

végre megvan a 20adik


----------



## eedfoo (2009 Június 22)

*köszi*

jelen


----------



## eedfoo (2009 Június 22)

szia mindenkinek


----------



## eedfoo (2009 Június 22)

jó ez az oldal


----------



## eedfoo (2009 Június 22)

nagyon


----------



## eedfoo (2009 Június 22)

jó


----------



## eedfoo (2009 Június 22)

hogy


----------



## eedfoo (2009 Június 22)

ide


----------



## eedfoo (2009 Június 22)

be


----------



## eedfoo (2009 Június 22)

tudok


----------



## eedfoo (2009 Június 22)

írni


----------



## eedfoo (2009 Június 22)

gyorsan


----------



## eedfoo (2009 Június 22)

mindenkinek sok szépséget kívánok a mai napra


----------



## eedfoo (2009 Június 22)

bár itt pesten esik az eső


----------



## eedfoo (2009 Június 22)

lehangoló kicsit


----------



## eedfoo (2009 Június 22)

de legalább nincs meleg


----------



## eedfoo (2009 Június 22)

és lehet tanulni nyugodtan


----------



## eedfoo (2009 Június 22)

nálatok ilyenkor milyen idő van?


----------



## eedfoo (2009 Június 22)

ok


----------



## eedfoo (2009 Június 22)

húha mindjárt megvan


----------



## eedfoo (2009 Június 22)

és kész a húsz. Köszi  További kellemes napot


----------



## Sixplus (2009 Június 22)

itt is esik


----------



## Sixplus (2009 Június 22)

Az eső!


----------



## Sixplus (2009 Június 22)

nincs még 20


----------



## Sixplus (2009 Június 22)

De gyúrok rá.


----------



## agee6 (2009 Június 22)

sziasztok


----------



## agee6 (2009 Június 22)

olyan


----------



## agee6 (2009 Június 22)

jó


----------



## agee6 (2009 Június 22)

hogy


----------



## agee6 (2009 Június 22)

ma


----------



## agee6 (2009 Június 22)

nincs


----------



## agee6 (2009 Június 22)

meleg és


----------



## agee6 (2009 Június 22)

nemsokára


----------



## agee6 (2009 Június 22)

meglesz


----------



## Brother (2009 Június 22)

nemsokára mi lesz?


----------



## agee6 (2009 Június 22)

már


----------



## agee6 (2009 Június 22)

a 20


----------



## agee6 (2009 Június 22)

hozzászólás


----------



## agee6 (2009 Június 22)

és


----------



## agee6 (2009 Június 22)

akkor


----------



## B.U. (2009 Június 22)

agee6 írta:


> akkor


Pocsék nap van ma:!::..:


----------



## Brother (2009 Június 22)

Miért van pocsék nap?


----------



## Vargusz (2009 Június 22)

Hideg van,és szakad az eső/mintha október lenne és nem június vége/.


----------



## hluna23 (2009 Június 22)

És akinek nincs szerencséje el is ázik. Mint én!


----------



## Alba Regia (2009 Június 22)

Itt vagyok.


----------



## Uhum2004 (2009 Június 23)

Sziasztok,
úgy látom, ez egy speciális kerülőösvény a gyors bejutáshoz. (Mottó: két pont között a legrövidebb út az egyenes, de én tudok egy rövidebbet az erdőn át).
Azért hogy érdemes legyen szóbaállni velem, pár kapcsolódási pont:
- AVR programozás
- Xilinx programozás
- Linux
- '60-as, '70-es évekből mp3
Üdv, István


----------



## Tnilab (2009 Június 24)

*H. E. Bates - Bíbor sivatag*

H. E. Bates - Bíbor sivatag


----------



## gigi03 (2009 Június 25)

hello


----------



## bluebird (2009 Június 25)

Helótok!


----------



## tothmagda (2009 Június 25)

Sziasztok!


----------



## tothmagda (2009 Június 25)

Nálunk meleg volt, sütött a nap.


----------



## szasza67 (2009 Június 25)

Sziasztok!
Már túl is teljesítettem 
Itt most kezdett el jégeső esni, brrrr.


----------



## tothmagda (2009 Június 25)

Én még gyúrok rá, de már nem sok kell.


----------



## kingus0122 (2009 Június 25)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Drowe (2009 Június 25)

Halihó mndenkinek!


----------



## Alba Regia (2009 Június 25)

Sziasztok!

Itt vagyok.


----------



## bojszó (2009 Június 26)

Sziasztok


----------



## Sepi1975 (2009 Június 26)

Én is megérkeztem! 
Sziasztok


----------



## Hiram02 (2009 Június 26)

ezt nemértem XD


----------



## Angie0316 (2009 Június 26)

Sziasztok


----------



## mrlaura (2009 Június 26)

:smile:-sziasztok.
marad sziasztok


----------



## vadfrutti (2009 Június 26)

Sziasztok!


----------



## vadfrutti (2009 Június 26)

Ahogy elnézem ezt Melitta találta ki, nagyon köszönöm neked!


----------



## vadfrutti (2009 Június 26)

Jó lenne még pár ilyen post, ahol gyorsan meg lehet szerezni a 20 hozzászólást... hehe...


----------



## Donnácska (2009 Június 26)

Sziasztok! Jelen... csuda tudja hanyadikként!


----------



## horcsek (2009 Június 27)

Sziasztok!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nibivio (2009 Június 27)

szép napot mindenkinek !


----------



## Nibivio (2009 Június 27)

Köszi Melitta! Itt lettem Állandó tag! :wink:


----------



## haanaft (2009 Június 27)

Szia Mindenkinek


----------



## haanaft (2009 Június 27)

Köszi Melitta, én is gyűjtöm a hozzászólásokat


----------



## mányokilány (2009 Június 27)

Ez mekkora ötlet!!!Örök hálám...még a végén Steinbecket fogok ma olvasni...magyarul!!!


----------



## mányokilány (2009 Június 27)

Ja, és sziasztok!


----------



## Larissa (2009 Június 27)

Micsoda móka ez


----------



## Tommy66 (2009 Június 28)

Kösziiiiiii Sei grande


----------



## Uhum2004 (2009 Június 28)

Egyszer volt,


----------



## Uhum2004 (2009 Június 28)

hol nem volt,


----------



## Uhum2004 (2009 Június 28)

volt egyszer egy - elfelejtettem....


----------



## Uhum2004 (2009 Június 28)

Akkor


----------



## Uhum2004 (2009 Június 28)

inkább


----------



## Uhum2004 (2009 Június 28)

valami


----------



## Uhum2004 (2009 Június 28)

más


----------



## Uhum2004 (2009 Június 28)

jellegű


----------



## Uhum2004 (2009 Június 28)

mesével


----------



## Uhum2004 (2009 Június 28)

kell


----------



## Uhum2004 (2009 Június 28)

próbálkoznom,


----------



## Uhum2004 (2009 Június 28)

ugye?


----------



## Uhum2004 (2009 Június 28)

De


----------



## Uhum2004 (2009 Június 28)

talán


----------



## Uhum2004 (2009 Június 28)

mára


----------



## Uhum2004 (2009 Június 28)

ennyi


----------



## Uhum2004 (2009 Június 28)

elég


----------



## Uhum2004 (2009 Június 28)

is!


----------



## misomisi (2009 Június 28)

vissza szamolas 20


----------



## misomisi (2009 Június 28)

magamban szamolok?


----------



## misomisi (2009 Június 28)

ez nehez lessz.


----------



## misomisi (2009 Június 28)

mar 17 nel tartok


----------



## misomisi (2009 Június 28)

meg mindig egyedul.


----------



## misomisi (2009 Június 28)

kicsit uncsi.


----------



## misomisi (2009 Június 28)

inkabb leallok .


----------



## FabokErika (2009 Június 28)

Sziasztok, mindenkinek jó napot kívánok.
Csatlakoznom kell az előttem íróhoz, miszerint tényleg úgy érzem én is, hogy ezen az oldalon tényleg csak magamnak köszöngettem eddig is, ez után? is....
F. Erika


----------



## misomisi (2009 Június 28)

Szia maradhattal volna meg.


----------



## s.b.eva (2009 Június 28)

Sziasztok! 20


----------



## s.b.eva (2009 Június 28)

Először 19


----------



## s.b.eva (2009 Június 28)

is 18


----------



## s.b.eva (2009 Június 28)

köszi 17


----------



## s.b.eva (2009 Június 28)

Melitta 16


----------



## s.b.eva (2009 Június 28)

a lehetőséget! 15


----------



## s.b.eva (2009 Június 28)

Egszer 14


----------



## s.b.eva (2009 Június 28)

majd 13


----------



## s.b.eva (2009 Június 28)

csak 12


----------



## s.b.eva (2009 Június 28)

a 11


----------



## s.b.eva (2009 Június 28)

végére 10


----------



## s.b.eva (2009 Június 28)

érek. 9


----------



## s.b.eva (2009 Június 28)

Budapestről 8


----------



## s.b.eva (2009 Június 28)

írok. 7


----------



## s.b.eva (2009 Június 28)

Végre 6


----------



## s.b.eva (2009 Június 28)

kisütött 5


----------



## s.b.eva (2009 Június 28)

a nap. 4


----------



## s.b.eva (2009 Június 28)

A fórum 3


----------



## s.b.eva (2009 Június 28)

különben 2


----------



## s.b.eva (2009 Június 28)

szuper!!! 1


----------



## s.b.eva (2009 Június 28)

Köszönöm a lehetőséget!


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Június 28)

Megyek vacsorázni! Szép estét mindenkinek!


----------



## julie1001 (2009 Június 28)

Jó étvágyat


----------



## farasro (2009 Június 28)

koszi a lehetosegt...kellemes estet!


----------



## RienNeVaPlus (2009 Június 28)

jelen


----------



## Anika76 (2009 Június 28)

Kanadahun; )jó, hogy vagy nekünk; )


----------



## jti (2009 Június 29)

Sziasztok! Új tag vagyok.


----------



## htany (2009 Június 29)

Sziasztok én is új tag vagyok és mindenkit üdvözlök !!!!


----------



## Anika76 (2009 Június 29)

szép napot; )


----------



## vigo (2009 Június 29)

üdv


----------



## tunderbigyula (2009 Június 29)

Szervusz Mindenkinek!


----------



## álomvándor (2009 Június 29)

hello


----------



## shawnest (2009 Június 29)

jó napot


----------



## misomisi (2009 Június 29)

haliho mindenkinek


----------



## Márti29 (2009 Június 29)

Szép napot mindenkinek!


----------



## jti (2009 Július 1)

Hali!


----------



## eb65 (2009 Július 1)

Have a nice day !


----------



## oliver22 (2009 Július 1)

sziasztok


----------



## kékpille (2009 Július 1)

Szép estét!


----------



## eszti05.26 (2009 Július 1)

Sziasztok


----------



## kerekirambo (2009 Július 1)

*király a válszték*

király a választék nagyon bejön


----------



## kerekirambo (2009 Július 1)

mi a téma fürödté ma


----------



## kerekirambo (2009 Július 1)

nem hiszem h olyan fontos a téme alig va hozzászólás


----------



## kerekirambo (2009 Július 1)

nagyon jó h csak egyedül beszélgetek magammal


----------



## kerekirambo (2009 Július 1)

ez a magamma egy kis paradoxont támaszt bennem


----------



## kerekirambo (2009 Július 1)

bennetek nem?


----------



## kerekirambo (2009 Július 1)

már hogy keltehetne bennetek bármit is?


----------



## kerekirambo (2009 Július 1)

csak magammal beszélgetek


----------



## kerekirambo (2009 Július 1)

de ne csüggedjetek ezen jól elvagyok


----------



## kerekirambo (2009 Július 1)

de lesz ez még így se lesz majd miko teli lesz a fórum


----------



## kerekirambo (2009 Július 1)

de mivel is hát hozzászólással


----------



## kerekirambo (2009 Július 1)

de jó is lenne ez a helyzet


----------



## kerekirambo (2009 Július 1)

de nem is emlékszek ilyen jó kis beszélgetésre mint most


----------



## kerekirambo (2009 Július 1)

várj csak mégis van de akko nem voltamm beszámítható


----------



## kerekirambo (2009 Július 1)

persze az nem is számít szal téll eza befutó


----------



## kerekirambo (2009 Július 1)

de már ez sem tart sokáig egyszer mindennek vége lesz


----------



## kerekirambo (2009 Július 1)

ez az utolsó üzenetem az éteren kerszetöl hozzám hűséges hellgatóim
viszéát


----------



## misomisi (2009 Július 1)

Sziasztok jelen vagyok.


----------



## sasumma (2009 Július 2)

sziasztok  kösziii


----------



## Tündyke (2009 Július 2)

üdv mindenkinek!


----------



## Alba Regia (2009 Július 2)

_Sziasztok itt vagyok._


----------



## Lilia53 (2009 Július 3)

hali


----------



## mesmero (2009 Július 3)

üdvözletem mindenkinek!


----------



## sweetpea (2009 Július 3)

Sziasztok, gyujtogetek...


----------



## burkesz (2009 Július 3)

Hali!


----------



## burkesz (2009 Július 3)

Szia Monabee023!


----------



## burkesz (2009 Július 3)

20


----------



## cyca (2009 Július 3)

hello


----------



## cyca (2009 Július 3)

üdv mindenkinek!


----------



## optimka (2009 Július 3)

én is jelen .. gyűjtögetem a 20 hozzászólást  szép napot mindenkinek


----------



## monabee023 (2009 Július 3)

sziasztok

asszem 8

köszi a lehetőséget

sürgősen kell az a 20 hozzászólás

helló burkesz!!!

Xd

üdv, cyca!!!



hello, optimka!!!

mindenkinek hello!!

szuper ez a mai nap

zuhogott az eső


----------



## farasro (2009 Július 3)

kellemes hetveget mindenkinek


----------



## macamama (2009 Július 3)

Imádom a CanadaHun minden oldalát, amióta rátaláltam, Net függő lettem. Alig várom, hogy gép elé tudjak ülni, mindig találok valami újat és csodálatosat. Mindenkinek köszönet érte!!!!!!!!


----------



## Adra (2009 Július 3)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Adra (2009 Július 3)




----------



## Sanji (2009 Július 3)

Píszvan!


----------



## pinknyuszi (2009 Július 3)

Puszika mindenkinek!


----------



## erikah (2009 Július 3)

Szia mindenkinek


----------



## hun000 (2009 Július 3)

Sokáig bírtad =)


monabee023 írta:


> sziasztok
> 
> asszem 8
> 
> ...


----------



## Alba Regia (2009 Július 3)

Sziasztok,itt vagyok.


----------



## hurkagy (2009 Július 3)

Üdv Fehérvárról!


----------



## hurkagy (2009 Július 3)

Miujság?


----------



## kgeza (2009 Július 4)

jelen 
egész jó 5let, gratula


----------



## thranduil (2009 Július 4)

halihó


----------



## Pepe80 (2009 Július 4)

ez egy értelmes hozzászólás


----------



## monabee023 (2009 Július 4)

hello mindenkinek!!!


----------



## anita68 (2009 Július 4)

Csak gondoltam benézek, de már egy órája itt ülök.
Kellemes időzést mindenkinek!


----------



## susinorbi (2009 Július 4)

*hahó*

már megvan a 20 hozzászólásom, de aranyosnak találtam ezt a post-t.

Épp babazenét töltök fel, de elég lassú.


----------



## gabacsi (2009 Július 4)

Szerbusztok!
Ugye teljesen mindegy mit írok ide?!


----------



## judcsin (2009 Július 4)

Sziasztok!Jó ez az oldal!Érdekes és tartalmas.
Köszi mindenkinek!


----------



## martuci0905 (2009 Július 5)

Mindenkinek szép estét!
Gyorsan szétnézek, sikerült a gyerekektől megkaparintani a gépet.


----------



## ani1205 (2009 Július 6)

Ez a 21. hozzászólásom!


----------



## +Pötyke+ (2009 Július 6)

Sziasztok!


----------



## kerekirambo (2009 Július 6)

sziatok valaki megtudná mondani hogy hogy tudok letölteni dokumentumot innen????


----------



## doriponi (2009 Július 6)

sziasztoook


----------



## anew (2009 Július 6)

Nálunk este van most. Ha ott is most épp : szép álmokat!


----------



## hangela (2009 Július 7)

szia mindenki


----------



## Nyalifali (2009 Július 7)

Kellemes napot mindenkinek, megyek és felpattintok egy csatos bambit a régi szép idők emlékére


----------



## Quality (2009 Július 7)

Sziasztok, szép napot mindenkinek!


----------



## insomniadini (2009 Július 7)

Sziasztok!


----------



## 1vett (2009 Július 7)

Sziasztok! szép napot mindenkinek!


----------



## bhaley (2009 Július 7)

szép napot mindenkinek


----------



## jti (2009 Július 8)

Hali!
Legyen jó napotok!


----------



## kerekirambo (2009 Július 8)

sziasztok nincs meg véletlenül valaknek a dr richard:szerecseiskola című könyve nagyon érdekelne?!


----------



## Tündyke (2009 Július 8)

Üdv mindenki!


----------



## Poljus (2009 Július 8)

Köszi a segítséget!


----------



## ashtraygirl (2009 Július 9)

Gyönyörű szép napot mindekinek! :2:


----------



## zamir (2009 Július 9)

Üdv mindenkinek.


----------



## tucsok16 (2009 Július 9)

Kellemes napot!


----------



## jodolai (2009 Július 9)

*Sziasztok*



Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


 
Teljesen új vagyok, és köszi a lehetőséget!!!


----------



## thranduil (2009 Július 10)

hali


----------



## .camie. (2009 Július 11)

Szióóóka!!


----------



## Anjev (2009 Július 11)

hello


----------



## Aida999 (2009 Július 11)

Sziasztok, itt vagyok!


----------



## tomdespeed (2009 Július 11)

Kézcsók a hölgyeknek!


----------



## pc001 (2009 Július 11)

Jó estét mindenkinek!


----------



## Aasgeier (2009 Július 12)

Üdvözletem!


----------



## misako (2009 Július 12)

Sziasztok!!
Én is új vagyok ^^ jó hogy van ilyen topic is


----------



## fairybloom (2009 Július 12)

Gyönyörűséges napsütéses vasárnapot kívánok mindenkinek!


----------



## Andi73 (2009 Július 12)

Sziasztok Mindenkinek!


----------



## anyes (2009 Július 12)

*Szia*

Sziasztok!


----------



## anyes (2009 Július 12)

*üdv*

üdv


----------



## anyes (2009 Július 12)

jelen1


----------



## anyes (2009 Július 12)

jelen2


----------



## anyes (2009 Július 12)

sziasztok


----------



## papi62 (2009 Július 12)

*Sziasztok*

Sziasztok
Szépet nektek


----------



## Volcom (2009 Július 12)

Gyönyörködtető a naplemente innen Egerből, mindenkit üdvözlök!


----------



## diana093 (2009 Július 12)

hello


----------



## diana093 (2009 Július 12)

ezer kösz


----------



## diana093 (2009 Július 12)

hogy megkönyörülsz rajtunk


----------



## diana093 (2009 Július 12)

tényleg


----------



## diana093 (2009 Július 12)

sok kösz


----------



## lilllyan (2009 Július 12)

lilllyan
és
Veszprém


----------



## apapirrasokatir (2009 Július 12)

Sziasztok!


----------



## apapirrasokatir (2009 Július 12)

Úgy látom sokunkat érdekel az ezoterika. Jó, hogy van egy hely, ahol találkozhatunk...


----------



## Dravenx (2009 Július 12)

Akkor én is itt vagyok


----------



## vk2005 (2009 Július 12)

Szép estét!


----------



## BlueOrbit (2009 Július 12)

Üdvözlet mindenkinek!


----------



## Alba Regia (2009 Július 12)

Itt vagyok ismét.


----------



## vk2005 (2009 Július 12)

Szép álmokat!


----------



## vk2005 (2009 Július 12)

és jó éjszakát!


----------



## Alba Regia (2009 Július 12)

Aludjatok jól,szép álmokat.


----------



## Syndu (2009 Július 13)

Hello mindenkinek


----------



## zuzer (2009 Július 14)

Ahoj


----------



## k.viko (2009 Július 14)

sziasztok!


----------



## anizscsillag (2009 Július 14)

Én is itt vagyok  Jó reggelt lassan mindenkinek Magyarországon


----------



## Chilu (2009 Július 14)

Jelenlétire feliratkozom, és nagyon lassan emberi idő van Mo-n.


----------



## pisze73 (2009 Július 14)

Jó reggelt mindenkinek! Köszönjük a lehetőséget!


----------



## kittuc (2009 Július 14)

Sziasztok! 
Asszem, ez az első hozzászólásom!
Örülök, hogy itt lehetek veletek! \\m/


----------



## moliter (2009 Július 14)

Sziasztok! 
Nekem is az első hozzátok szólásom, nagyon örültem, amikor rátaláltam "véletlenül" erre az oldalra. Az egész napot itt tudnám tölteni, ha semmi mást nem kéne tennem. Nagyon klassz!!!


----------



## nikon (2009 Július 14)

Szevasztok!


----------



## nikon (2009 Július 14)

Hi!


----------



## nikon (2009 Július 14)

Hahó!


----------



## nikon (2009 Július 14)

Csö!


----------



## nikon (2009 Július 14)

Zártszelvény


----------



## nikon (2009 Július 14)

Jó napot!


----------



## nikon (2009 Július 14)

Jó étvágyat az ebédhez


----------



## nikon (2009 Július 14)

Gyors


----------



## nikon (2009 Július 14)

Gyors2


----------



## nikon (2009 Július 14)

Szeva


----------



## nikon (2009 Július 14)

Hali


----------



## nikon (2009 Július 14)

Sziasztok 2


----------



## nikon (2009 Július 14)

Sziasztok 3


----------



## nikon (2009 Július 14)

Sziasztok 4


----------



## nikon (2009 Július 14)

Szasztok


----------



## nikon (2009 Július 14)

Haló


----------



## nikon (2009 Július 14)

Sziasztok 9


----------



## eedikee (2009 Július 14)

sziasztok!


----------



## eedikee (2009 Július 14)

szuper az oldal


----------



## eedikee (2009 Július 14)

köszi a jelenléti ívet


----------



## eedikee (2009 Július 14)

már alig várom


----------



## eedikee (2009 Július 14)

hogy összegyűljön végre


----------



## eedikee (2009 Július 14)

a 20 hsz


----------



## eedikee (2009 Július 14)

már meg is van


----------



## eedikee (2009 Július 14)

köszönöm szépen


----------



## tybo (2009 Július 14)

sziasztok,tetszik a honlap..


----------



## Hexecristin (2009 Július 15)

Mindenkinek legyen nagyon szép napja! Sziasztok! Én is itt vagyok ám...


----------



## encikeee (2009 Július 15)

sziasztok! én is itt vagyok, nagyon hasznosnak találom az oldalt és igyekszem


----------



## Hhhho (2009 Július 15)

Sziasztok! Szép napot mindenkinek!


----------



## edyt2 (2009 Július 15)

sziasztok


----------



## edyt2 (2009 Július 15)

hú ez nagyon jó


----------



## edyt2 (2009 Július 15)

ezzel hamar össze lehet szedni a 20-at


----------



## edyt2 (2009 Július 15)

nagyon köszi


----------



## edyt2 (2009 Július 15)




----------



## edyt2 (2009 Július 15)

és már csak kettő kell


----------



## edyt2 (2009 Július 15)

és meg is van a 20


----------



## babyjane124 (2009 Július 15)

Itt vagyok!


----------



## erikasz (2009 Július 15)

Én is!


----------



## Templarius (2009 Július 15)

*http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/j'y suis, j'y resteJ'y suis, j'y reste!
*


----------



## Alba Regia (2009 Július 15)

Itt vagyok.


----------



## k.viko (2009 Július 16)

Itt vagyok.


----------



## Fanny27 (2009 Július 16)

Akkor most én is bejelentkezem


----------



## szendisanyi (2009 Július 16)

elgondolkoztató...


----------



## FabokErika (2009 Július 16)

Én is itt vagyok, sziasztok!
Remélem mindenki jól érzi magát és már sok barátságot tudott kötni ezen az oldalon?!
F. Erika


----------



## KiCssibe (2009 Július 16)

jelen..


----------



## sere (2009 Július 16)

kössz





még mindig

az cool

mert még csak 10 kell

majdnem már csak 9

ha nembaj írok még egy párat

pontosan 6-ot

vagy még annyit se

nyugi már csak 5

se nagyon





az utolsó és kössz szépen

még mindig

az cool

mert még csak 10 kell

majdnem már csak 9

ha nembaj írok még egy párat

pontosan 6-ot

vagy még annyit se







mindjárt meg lesz

az utolsó és kössz szépen


----------



## Beli (2009 Július 16)

Én is!!


----------



## adri26 (2009 Július 16)




----------



## Alba Regia (2009 Július 16)

Újra itt vagyok.


----------



## sere (2009 Július 16)

és még egyszer kössz


----------



## sere (2009 Július 16)

és jelen is vagyok


----------



## sere (2009 Július 16)

még mindig


----------



## Michielutti (2009 Július 17)

Jelen...


----------



## thewilder (2009 Július 17)

virulok, tündökölök...


----------



## sere (2009 Július 17)

és még egyszer kössz


----------



## sere (2009 Július 17)

és jelen is vagyok


----------



## sere (2009 Július 17)

ha már ennnyit írtam 3 már meg se kottyan


----------



## sere (2009 Július 17)

mindjárt meg lesz


----------



## sere (2009 Július 17)

nyugi már csak 5


----------



## sere (2009 Július 17)

se nagyon


----------



## sere (2009 Július 17)

már csak 3


----------



## sere (2009 Július 17)

vagy már 2


----------



## sere (2009 Július 17)

vagy 1


----------



## sere (2009 Július 17)

és az utolsó és kössz szépen


----------



## ahjk (2009 Július 17)

Szép napot mindenkinek!


----------



## Sudárka (2009 Július 17)

Nagyon jó a zene,


----------



## csipkebogyo (2009 Július 18)

Halász judit rengeteg megzenésitett verset énekel


----------



## Hanuman (2009 Július 19)

*Meselemezek mp3*

Sziasztok!

Feltöltök néhány mesét régi (1970-es 80-as évek) meselemezekről. MP3-ban le lehet tölteni Muszti Bea és Dobay András mesejátékait a saját honlapjukról. Azok is jók.

Mindenkinek jó egészséget! Főleg a gyerekeknek.


----------



## Vio_La (2009 Július 19)

*gyerekversek*



Gamentzy_Eduard írta:


> Hát régen én is Írtam gyerekverseket. Mára már leszoktam róla, küldök egyet nektek.
> 
> A jegesmedve kabátja
> 
> ...


----------



## szendisanyi (2009 Július 19)

*A vers csodálatosan szép ...*



Koppány írta:


> Nem tudom már likvidálni a képet, de van itt más!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A verset elmentettem gyermekeimnek. köszönöm


----------



## Ludmilla3 (2009 Július 19)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Ludmilla3 (2009 Július 19)

Jelen!


----------



## Maxi76 (2009 Július 19)

Szép napot mindenkinek, határon innen és túl! )


----------



## Shasa (2009 Július 19)

Mosolygós szép napot Mindenkinek!


----------



## cicaanita (2009 Július 19)

Szióka


----------



## peo1 (2009 Július 20)

Legyen szép napotok!


----------



## bringás boszy (2009 Július 20)

*Sziasztok!
"Senki sem kérheti számon tőlünk, hogy miért nem vagyunk olyanok, mint egy idealizált regényhős vagy egy angyal. De azt igen, hogy miért nem vagyunk önmagunk."*


----------



## k.viko (2009 Július 20)

Sziasztok!


----------



## xXnecXx (2009 Július 20)

Sziasztok


----------



## ancsa980 (2009 Július 20)

Sziasztok!!!

Köszi az indítónak!! 

kiss


----------



## Shanna (2009 Július 20)

Üdvözlet mindenkinek


----------



## vitaygeorgina (2009 Július 20)

Szép-jó napot mindenkinek!


----------



## afterall (2009 Július 20)

Üdv mindenkinek


----------



## Rainbow_Girl (2009 Július 20)

Szép napot!


----------



## Tündyke (2009 Július 20)

Hali


----------



## susie76 (2009 Július 20)

Valaki nem találkozott a fenti cd-vel még valahol?
Köszi


----------



## jason01 (2009 Július 20)

Ezen kívül a *Barbie-Hercegnő és a Koldus* ból minden zene jöhet.


----------



## fanny78 (2009 Július 20)

*kérés*



Floora írta:


> Még mindig nem igazán megy a rapidshare-es letöltés, de már egyet sikerült data.hu-ra áttennem. Dora, a felfedező: Treasure Island (angol nyelvű)
> Továbbra is szeretném kérni, hogy aki letölti rapidshare-ről, legyen kedves data.hu-ra feltölteni, és itt közzé tenni!!!
> http://mp3portal.hu/viewtopic.php?f=73&t=3853&st=0&sk=t&sd=a&hilit=einstein&start=75
> Köszönöm!


Szia!Ha sikerül Dora-t szerezned,légyszi nekem is szólj!Köszike!Fanny78


----------



## jason01 (2009 Július 21)

_A Barbi a hercegnő és a koldusból kéne lehetőleg jó minőségben a _
" Csak egy szabad napra vágytam "


----------



## Menroting (2009 Július 21)

Áldás béka bre-ke-ke....


----------



## Menroting (2009 Július 21)

Szememben könnyel golgotán ,láttalak egy szép napon..


----------



## Menroting (2009 Július 21)

Kertek közepin kigyófák áznak..
Rakjunk gyorsan tüzet !


----------



## hundido (2009 Július 21)

Sziasztok!
Volt egyszer egy karácsony...finálédal- " Zene és szöveg "betétdala kellene. Nincs meg vkinek? Illetve a Bűvös éj- zene, ének kellene. Ha vkinek megvan töltse fel!! Köszi


----------



## pillow (2009 Július 21)

Jelen


----------



## kks2003 (2009 Július 21)

jason01 írta:


> _A Barbi a hercegnő és a koldusból kéne lehetőleg jó minőségben a _
> " Csak egy szabad napra vágytam "



Ez?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Id_iWGgRDFU


----------



## jason01 (2009 Július 21)

igen


----------



## hbeata (2009 Július 21)

Sziasztok.
Melitta ,köszi a segítséget, az oldal szuper.
Szép napot mindenkinek.


----------



## neszti20 (2009 Július 21)

A zene es szoveg betetdala engem is erdekelne.


----------



## angyalkám (2009 Július 22)

*angyalkám*

 Szép napot mindenkinek ezen a meleg napon!!


----------



## Nagia (2009 Július 22)

Már régóta szemeztem a honlappal. Sziasztok


----------



## bearena (2009 Július 22)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Beatrix72 (2009 Július 22)

Én is beköszönök: Sziasztok.


----------



## bearena (2009 Július 22)

Jó,hogy van ez a jelenléti ív...


----------



## bearena (2009 Július 22)

Gondolom,hogy az új tagok olvasgatják főleg...


----------



## bearena (2009 Július 22)

jelen 4


----------



## bearena (2009 Július 22)

jelen 5


----------



## bearena (2009 Július 22)

jelen 6


----------



## bearena (2009 Július 22)

Ma csak 10-ig jelenezek...


----------



## bearena (2009 Július 22)

A többit majd valószínűleg holnap


----------



## bearena (2009 Július 22)

jelen 9


----------



## bearena (2009 Július 22)

jelen10


----------



## rochelle (2009 Július 22)

én is jelen


----------



## Alba Regia (2009 Július 23)

Sziasztok,itt vagyok.


----------



## Francica (2009 Július 24)

Megjöttem én is.


----------



## szferulak (2009 Július 24)

a 20ért teperek


----------



## szferulak (2009 Július 24)

még-még kell


----------



## Eliza80 (2009 Július 24)

Sziasztok! Tuti az oldal.


----------



## lenike (2009 Július 24)

sziasztok! Remek az ötlet!


----------



## Allgee (2009 Július 24)

Szép jó estét!


----------



## mirrmurr29 (2009 Július 24)

Sziasztok


----------



## Bibiboo (2009 Július 25)

Jelentem, nem vágom


----------



## maruani1 (2009 Július 25)

Szívből jövő üdvözlet mindenkinek


----------



## szandal (2009 Július 26)

250 o. 2501:

hellooooooo


----------



## seafish (2009 Július 26)

Sziasztok


----------



## aguero10 (2009 Július 26)

Hellóóóó!!!


----------



## sztunde (2009 Július 26)

itt vagyok


----------



## sztunde (2009 Július 26)

Sziasztok!


----------



## sztunde (2009 Július 26)

Üdv mindenkinek


----------



## sztunde (2009 Július 26)

ne haragudjatok de gyorsan szeretnek 20at


----------



## sztunde (2009 Július 26)

remelem nem zavarok vele senkit


----------



## sztunde (2009 Július 26)

tenyleg bocsi ha igen


----------



## sztunde (2009 Július 26)

de


----------



## sztunde (2009 Július 26)

nagyon kell

nekem vmi

ami csak

itt van

es csak innen tudom

megszerezni

magamnak

mar csak 5 kell

4

3

2

1

0 :d


----------



## Honeyadry (2009 Július 26)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


 

Nagyon nagy ötlet!

Csak egy kicsit magányosnak érzem magamat!

Szóval ez pont olyan, mintha magmban beszélnék nem?

Viccet mesélni magmanak milyen?

Gáz mert ismerem az összeset!

Nagyon látszik, hogy a 20-ra hajtok?

Már csak 11.

Még mindig itt vagyok és nem untkozok!

De helyesen írni sem tudok!


----------



## Honeyadry (2009 Július 26)

még 4


----------



## Honeyadry (2009 Július 26)

még 3 de átnézek a dumcsiba az is nagyon szórakoztató


----------



## Gador (2009 Július 26)

Tizenvalahány...


----------



## framondi (2009 Július 26)

én pedig már elvesztettem a fonalat.....


----------



## edamano (2009 Július 26)

Ez hasznos  köszi melitta ! kiss


----------



## lobo6 (2009 Július 27)

Szintén köszi


----------



## lobo6 (2009 Július 27)

Kész


----------



## cefó (2009 Július 27)

Start!


----------



## Rudee (2009 Július 28)

Big thx!


----------



## Rudee (2009 Július 28)

Ámbáor ez elég könnyű módja a 20 db hsz összeszedésének!


----------



## Rudee (2009 Július 28)

Bocs az előzőböl kimaradt egy "t" betű.


----------



## Rudee (2009 Július 28)

Játszik itt valaki a Red Orchestrával?


----------



## Rudee (2009 Július 28)

Pedig már megvan a 20 hsz!


----------



## nagyt84 (2009 Július 28)

sziasztok! Jó ötlet volt ez a fórum!


----------



## nagyt84 (2009 Július 28)

jajj, már csak 14...


----------



## jenci1 (2009 Július 28)

Sziasztok! De régen jártam erre


----------



## elyssa (2009 Július 28)

x)


----------



## Majamaja (2009 Július 28)

sziasztok


----------



## Majamaja (2009 Július 28)

üdvözlet


----------



## Majamaja (2009 Július 28)

üdv


----------



## Majamaja (2009 Július 28)

üdv mindenkinek


----------



## Majamaja (2009 Július 28)

szép napot


----------



## Majamaja (2009 Július 28)

jelen


----------



## Majamaja (2009 Július 28)

itt lennék ismét


----------



## Majamaja (2009 Július 28)

halihó


----------



## Majamaja (2009 Július 28)

jelentkezem


----------



## Majamaja (2009 Július 28)

ismét itt vagyok


----------



## Majamaja (2009 Július 28)

újra itt


----------



## Majamaja (2009 Július 28)

sziasztok


----------



## Majamaja (2009 Július 28)

minden jót


----------



## Regicca (2009 Július 28)

Olá! ;-)


----------



## bareni0511 (2009 Július 28)

Halihó


----------



## diviana (2009 Július 28)

Ave


----------



## angyalkám (2009 Július 28)

*angyalkám*

Hali hó! Minden jót mindenkinek !!


----------



## Csicsi89 (2009 Július 28)

Halihóóó!


----------



## siniac (2009 Július 29)

Aloha


----------



## Qfár (2009 Július 29)

kukucs!


----------



## kogabi (2009 Július 29)

Mint a magyar olajtársaság reklámjában... szevaztok szlovákok! Sztrapacsi?


----------



## kogabi (2009 Július 29)

jah és milyen a víz az adrián?


----------



## flipike (2009 Július 29)

sziótok!


----------



## kogabi (2009 Július 29)

:-D és megjött az aranyszálítmányXD


----------



## kogabi (2009 Július 29)

nah már csak egy kell


----------



## kogabi (2009 Július 29)

kész van állandó lettem. igaz hogy csak holnap de nem baj


----------



## mártika73 (2009 Július 29)

Sziasztok!


----------



## None (2009 Július 29)

Csak beköszönök


----------



## linduem21 (2009 Július 29)

Üdvözöllek én is benneteket!


----------



## lexander (2009 Augusztus 2)

sziasztok


----------



## flipike (2009 Augusztus 2)

fog az menni!


----------



## bringás boszy (2009 Augusztus 2)

Helló mindenkinek és szép napot!


----------



## mc99 (2009 Augusztus 2)

Üdvözlet mindenkinek itt a bitek és bájtok birodalmában!


----------



## krisztina0419 (2009 Augusztus 2)

Helló!Üdvözlet 1 nagyon érdekes oldalon!


----------



## n1koletta (2009 Augusztus 2)

Nagyon örülök, hogy rátaláltam erre az oldalra!


----------



## hferenc00 (2009 Augusztus 2)

Jelen!


----------



## endra (2009 Augusztus 2)

Sziasztok!
Jó hogy létrejött ez az oldal, köszönet az alapítóknak !


----------



## Zsozsóka2 (2009 Augusztus 2)

Sziasztok!
Üdvözlet mindenkinek ezen az oldalon!


----------



## szaniszlonepalfi (2009 Augusztus 2)

Jelen!

Ez egy szuper fórum!


----------



## kozon (2009 Augusztus 2)

Jelen  üdv mindenkinek!


----------



## Bokker (2009 Augusztus 2)

Üdv Mindenkinek, és Jó éjt! 

Jó az ötlet! ))))


----------



## tomposka (2009 Augusztus 2)

Jelen
=)


----------



## Djnoncsy (2009 Augusztus 2)

hali mindenkinek  nagyon jo az oldal


----------



## deacon (2009 Augusztus 3)

en is itt vagyok


----------



## joejoejoe (2009 Augusztus 3)

sziasztok


----------



## hasika (2009 Augusztus 3)

Sziasztok! Nagyon jó az oldal.


----------



## Timcse (2009 Augusztus 3)

Hello, Sziasztok!


----------



## réka1744 (2009 Augusztus 3)

Helló mindenkinek!


----------



## joejoejoe (2009 Augusztus 3)

jó ez az oldal


----------



## erabig (2009 Augusztus 3)

*jelen*

Én is jelen vagyok. Üdv.


----------



## illes66 (2009 Augusztus 3)

vagyok


----------



## Pötty77 (2009 Augusztus 3)

Hali, jelen!


----------



## Apophys (2009 Augusztus 5)

itt vagyok


----------



## szaftika (2009 Augusztus 5)

sziasztok, szép napot mindenkinek!


----------



## jucus_chan (2009 Augusztus 5)

hey, sziasztok =)


----------



## Helianto (2009 Augusztus 7)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Selsel (2009 Augusztus 7)

Üdv nektek!


----------



## joember (2009 Augusztus 7)

Nincs kizárva, hogy én is itt vagyok.


----------



## gabo68 (2009 Augusztus 7)

Most én jövök! Sziasztok!


----------



## kiyaone (2009 Augusztus 7)

Üdv mindenkinek!


----------



## mezarius (2009 Augusztus 7)

Áldás és szerencse kisérje napjaitok az életben


----------



## lédi (2009 Augusztus 7)

Legyen szép napotok!


----------



## Doc01 (2009 Augusztus 7)

Sziasztok, én is csatlakoztam a csapathoz!


----------



## Bezoos (2009 Augusztus 7)

Itt vagyok ám én is!


----------



## erabig (2009 Augusztus 7)

jelen


----------



## erabig (2009 Augusztus 7)

még mindig jelen


----------



## erabig (2009 Augusztus 7)

"lefagytam", de újra jelen vagyok


----------



## mcg (2009 Augusztus 8)

Üdv, jelen. Még 19...


----------



## mrshobo (2009 Augusztus 8)

Szép jó reggelt és kellemes hétvégét!!!


----------



## fentegro (2009 Augusztus 8)

Jó reggelt!
Lehet, hogy elfelejtik mit mondtál nekik, de soha nem fogják elfelejteni, hogy hogyan érezték magukat szavaidtól.
Szép napot mindenkinek!


----------



## Kataszi (2009 Augusztus 8)

joreggelt!
itt az ejjel 10 fok volt arnyekban es fel negykor a traktorok nem kozlekedtek, mert erost kod volt.


----------



## gina28 (2009 Augusztus 10)

Én is jelen vagyok ám!


----------



## gina28 (2009 Augusztus 10)

Gyakran lefagy eza fórum...


----------



## hangyacska (2009 Augusztus 10)

szép napot mindenkinek


----------



## blobov (2009 Augusztus 10)

Jelentem, itt vagyok. S kívánok mindenkinek szép napot.


----------



## Mescalero (2009 Augusztus 10)

it vagyok és leszek, legyetek itt ti is

Szép és eredményes napokat mindenkinek


----------



## Mohácsik (2009 Augusztus 13)

Béla vagyok, sziasztok, most regeltem, játékos az oldal
Játszunk csak együtt, amíg csak lehet,
Remélem nem felejted sokáig el, ha egyszer elmegyek


----------



## WagnerUr (2009 Augusztus 13)

Üdvözletem!
Nemrég regeltem, főleg az e-bookok miatt, de ha meglesz végre a 20 hozzászólásom az oldalon is jobban szétnézek . A szerver egyébként megnehezíti az életemet egy kissé.
WagnerUr


----------



## Allgee (2009 Augusztus 13)

Sziasztok! Egyre jobban tetszik ez az oldal, nagyon sok jó fej tag van. Úgy látom ez tényleg egy rendes közösség. Pussz mindenkinek! Allgee


----------



## Alba Regia (2009 Augusztus 13)

Helló,itt vagyok.


----------



## avap (2009 Augusztus 14)

goldlife írta:


> sziasztok!
> 
> Nem tudom, hogy ismeritek-e a tiszta hangok rádiót, na ott kettő műsorban is beszélgetnek erről az egészről.
> Itt vannak a linkek:
> ...


Egy biztos a történelem mindig megismétli önmagát! Több hozzászólás kell és akkor tudsz majd blogot írni!


----------



## avap (2009 Augusztus 14)

goldlife írta:


> sziasztok!
> 
> Nem tudom, hogy ismeritek-e a tiszta hangok rádiót, na ott kettő műsorban is beszélgetnek erről az egészről.
> Itt vannak a linkek:
> ...


Egy biztos a történelem mindig megismétli önmagát! Több hozzászólás kell és akkor tudsz majd blogot írni!


----------



## pircsi77 (2009 Augusztus 14)

Sziasztok! Engem leginkább a gyereksarok érdekel, de sok érdekes játékkal találkoztam itt. Kaptam néhány jó ötletet. Szép napot Mindenkinek!


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Augusztus 14)

Szép estét s kellemes hétvégét mindenkinek!


----------



## alchemist63 (2009 Augusztus 14)

Szuper hogy itt lehetek!


----------



## Toccs (2009 Augusztus 14)

Üdvözlet Angliából!!


----------



## azsane (2009 Augusztus 15)

Udv mindenkinek.


----------



## vps007 (2009 Augusztus 15)

Üdvözlet: Debrecen


----------



## Mildikko (2009 Augusztus 15)

Sziasztok


----------



## Homfó (2009 Augusztus 15)

üdv néktek halandók, a mordor melletti babületevényről!
(na jó, valójában itt vagyok a Hírös Városba)


----------



## gibomai (2009 Augusztus 15)

hali


----------



## Röfi (2009 Augusztus 15)

sziasztok


----------



## cafedelmar (2009 Augusztus 15)

aloha Miskolcrol:lol:


----------



## Cathy27 (2009 Augusztus 15)

meg kazincbarcikáról is üdv


----------



## timi777 (2009 Augusztus 15)

Mz/x


----------



## mulam7peace (2009 Augusztus 15)

imadom a kanadai embereket van is rokonom , csööööö Gerald igazi regi öshonos magyarrá rocker lovaggá utlek


----------



## mulam7peace (2009 Augusztus 15)

melyik út vezet romaba ???


----------



## Kimarite (2009 Augusztus 16)

Sziasztok!


----------



## kadar1 (2009 Augusztus 16)

Pálinkás szép napot mindenkinek !!


----------



## BBP (2009 Augusztus 16)

Hello


----------



## ckatalin (2009 Augusztus 16)

Sziasztok, akkor én is beköszönök !


----------



## ckatalin (2009 Augusztus 16)

...még messze vagyok a 20 hozzászólástól,úgyhogy megyek is tovább szójátékozni.


----------



## sasuke30 (2009 Augusztus 16)

Jó estét!


----------



## sladecske (2009 Augusztus 16)

Tanárúrnak jelentem, itt vagyok.


----------



## Alba Regia (2009 Augusztus 16)

Elhiszem ,és én is itt vagyok.


----------



## Kyline (2009 Augusztus 17)

Sziasztok!
Én is megjöttem, és most itt vagyok.


----------



## fehertulipan (2009 Augusztus 17)

Jó napot kívánok, Isten áldásával!!!

(estét  )


----------



## most (2009 Augusztus 17)

köszönöm a lehetöséget


----------



## Lylluska92 (2009 Augusztus 17)

Üdv mindenkinek!


----------



## Francesco69 (2009 Augusztus 17)

Szép napot mindenkinek!


----------



## Francesco69 (2009 Augusztus 17)

Hölgyeknek meg kézcsókjaim küldöm!


----------



## znoori (2009 Augusztus 17)

Üdv mindenkinek!


----------



## Cathy27 (2009 Augusztus 17)

szép estét!!


----------



## zsoofieh (2009 Augusztus 17)

üdv mindenkinek ! [:


----------



## kizsoltyka (2009 Augusztus 18)

Nagyon jo ötletnek tarom ezt a ritmus csere-berét, legalább remélem tudunk segíteni egymáson. A feltöltéssel egyelöre meg gondom van, de remélem megoldódik


----------



## Cathy27 (2009 Augusztus 18)

hello mindnekinek! újra itt


----------



## lopikilo (2009 Augusztus 18)

örülök, hogy itt lehetek


----------



## csicsoka99 (2009 Augusztus 18)

Köszönet a lehetoségért, üdvözlet mindenkinek !


----------



## bke68 (2009 Augusztus 18)

üdv mindenkinek,örülök, hogy itt lehetek


----------



## BlueCat (2009 Augusztus 18)

Hello, és kösz a lehetőséget!


----------



## csicsoka99 (2009 Augusztus 18)

meg mindig jelen


----------



## fersen (2009 Augusztus 18)

Sziasztok örülök hogy köztetek lehetek


----------



## Alba Regia (2009 Augusztus 18)

Ma is itt vagyok.


----------



## Cathy27 (2009 Augusztus 19)

folyton itt ..


----------



## lopikilo (2009 Augusztus 19)

üdv


----------



## PéGéJé (2009 Augusztus 20)

Ma vagyok itt először,de remélhetőleg nem utoljára!


----------



## bgabor (2009 Augusztus 20)

üdv mindenkinek,örülök, hogy itt lehetek


----------



## bgabor (2009 Augusztus 20)

még mindig itt


----------



## trankvilla (2009 Augusztus 25)

Szép napot


----------



## marila (2009 Augusztus 25)

Jó reggelt!


----------



## edicat (2009 Augusztus 25)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


 
Szeretettel köszöntök minden Magyar ajkú embert bárhol is éljen a Világban! :..: Üdv: edicat


----------



## erika12345 (2009 Augusztus 25)

Sziasztok!


----------



## stergi (2009 Augusztus 25)

Szép napot!


----------



## Lise (2009 Augusztus 25)

Meg is feledkeztem, hogy be vagyok regisztrálva itt!De most újra itt vagyok!Mindenkinek üdv a nagy világban!


----------



## bcsaba (2009 Augusztus 25)

Jelen


----------



## revidra (2009 Augusztus 25)

szia, jelen vagyok


----------



## revidra (2009 Augusztus 25)

még mindíg


----------



## revidra (2009 Augusztus 25)

még mindíg


----------



## Candle (2009 Augusztus 25)

jelen ^^


----------



## Gesztenye-edó (2009 Augusztus 25)

Szép estét mindenkinek!!!


----------



## Candle (2009 Augusztus 25)

neked is szép estét! ^^


----------



## Szuszee (2009 Augusztus 27)

végre újra itthon, üdv mindenkinek


----------



## hunter67 (2009 Augusztus 27)

Sziasztok!


----------



## hunter67 (2009 Augusztus 27)

Na gyorsan azt a 20 értelmes hozzászólást,mert le szeretném tölteni (régóta keresett )Zorán:Üres bölcsőt ringat a hold fénye című számot.


----------



## kriszta67 (2009 Augusztus 27)

Szép estét


----------



## Alba Regia (2009 Augusztus 27)

Halló,itt vagyok.


----------



## Αχιλλεύς Βρισηις (2009 Augusztus 28)

ismét élek!


----------



## qwert45 (2009 Augusztus 28)

újra itt vagyok!


----------



## lizzzy (2009 Augusztus 28)

helló.


----------



## Tiffy (2009 Augusztus 28)

Sziasztok


----------



## fkinga (2009 Augusztus 30)

11 vagy12??


----------



## fkinga (2009 Augusztus 30)

csak 11 volt

de ez már 12


----------



## ani626 (2009 Augusztus 30)

Köszi Melittának a jelenléti ívet!
Üdv Mindenkinek, szép napot!


----------



## zsozso26 (2009 Augusztus 31)

Szuper napot mindenkinek


----------



## kbob (2009 Augusztus 31)

Szép napot minden kedves fórumtagnak.


----------



## duracel nyuszi (2009 Augusztus 31)

szép éjszakát mindenkinek


----------



## peeeete (2009 Augusztus 31)

Jó reggelt!


----------



## Alba Regia (2009 Augusztus 31)

Szasztok,jelen vagyok.


----------



## Gry (2009 Augusztus 31)

Helló mindenki ,új hús a piacon!


----------



## simon.balazs.bp (2009 Szeptember 1)

Sziasztok, hogy legyen itt valami hosszabb is, egy történet egy szoftveres hibaelhárításról:

Egy srac ker technikai segitseget

"Tavaly Baratno 1.0-mat Feleseg 1.0-ra fejlesztettem, es az uj program
varatlanul elinditott egy "gyerek process"-t, amelynek rendkivul nagy a tar-
es forrasigenye. A termekismertetoben nem esik szo errol a jelensegrol.
Raadasul a Feleseg 1.0 minden mas programba is beleinstallalja magat, es mar
rendszerinditaskor betoltodik. A kulonbozo programok, ugy mint Ejszakaipoker
10.3-as, Sorivaszat 2.5-os, azota nem futnak, inditasukkor a rendszer
osszeomlik. Ugy tunik, nem is tudom kiirtani a rendszerbol a Feleseg 1.0-t.
Gondolkozzom a Baratno 1.0-ra valo visszateresben, de az Uninstall nem
mukodik. Tudnanak segiteni?"


----------



## simon.balazs.bp (2009 Szeptember 1)

A valasz

"Kedves felhasznalo, ez nagyon altalanos problema. Sokan fejlesztik a
Baratno 1.0-jukat Feleseg 1.0-ra, gondolvan, hogy ez pusztanszorakosztato
segedprogram. Ellenben a Feleseg 1.0 operacios rendszer, igy arra terveztek,
hogy mindent o futtasson. A Feleseg 1.0 kesobbi eltavolitasa a rendelkezesre
allo eroforrasok serulesevel jar! Nehanyan megprobaltak installalni a
Baratno 2.0-t, illetve a Feleseg 2.0-t, de tobb problemaval talalkoztak,
mint az eredeti rendszerben. Masok megprobaltak a Baratno 1.0-t futtatni a
hatterben, a Feleseg 1.0 mukodesevel egyidoben. Sajnos a Feleseg 1.0
erzekeli a Baratno 1.0-t, es ez osszeutkozest okoz, mely a rendszer
osszeomlasahoz vezethet. A legegyszerubb modja a problemak elkerulesenek, ha
egyik verziojat sem installalja a Feleseg szoftvernek. A Baratno 1.0, 2.0,
3.0 stb. tokeletesen kompatibilisek egymassal es egyutt is futtathatok.


----------



## simon.balazs.bp (2009 Szeptember 1)

A helyzet az, hogy a nőknek is vannak hasonló problémáik:


Kedves Technikai Segítség!

Tavaly frissítettem a Barát 5.0-ról a Férj 1.0-ra, és azt tapasztaltam, hogy a
rendszer teljesítménye csökken, különösen a Virág
és Ékszer alkalmazásokban, amik pedig kifogástalanul működtek a Barát
5.0 alatt. Ezen túlmenőleg a Férj 1.0 több kedvenc programomat is
eltávolította, mint például a Romantika 9.3-at és az Odafigyelés
6.4-et, ám telepített olyan alkalmazásokat, mint a Bajnokok Ligája 4.1
és az Fradi 3.0. Most már az Elbeszélgetés 8.0 sem működik, és ha
Takarítás 2.8-at akarom indítani, visszautasít a rendszer.
Megpróbáltam a Nyaggatás 5.3-mal kijavítani a hibákat, de
sikertelenül. Mit tegyek?

Elkeseredett


----------



## simon.balazs.bp (2009 Szeptember 1)

Kedves Elkeseredett!

Először is, ne felejtse, hogy a Barát 5.0 szórakoztatócsomag, míg a
Férj 1.0 operációs rendszer, saját utasításkészlettel. Gépelje be a
következő parancssort: C:\>Azt hittem, szeretsz [Enter]
Ezután töltse le a Könnyek 6.7-et, amivel telepítheti a Bűntudat
3.0-át!
Ha minden rendben megy, akkor a Férj 1.0 ezután magától indítja az
Ékszer 2.4 és Virágok 3.6 alkalmazásokat.
Kérem figyeljen oda, hogy ne terhelje túl a Férj 1.0-át több ilyen
alkalmazás gyakori, vagy egyidejű futtatásával, mert ez esetben
előfordulhat, hogy a Férj 1.0 telepíti az Ingerült Csönd 2.3-at, vagy
a Kocsmázás 7.0-át, ami által a rendszer fokozottan ki lesz téve a Sör
6.1 támadásainak.
A Sör 6.1 kártékony program, mely HangosHorkolás.wav fájlokat hoz
létre a merevlemezen.
Egyes tapasztalatok szerint a Férj 1.0 a Pletykadélután 2.1 és a
Barátnőim Átjönnek Vacsorára 3.2 futtatása esetén lemerevedhet,
ezeket csak akkor indítsa, ha előtte telepítette az Elmehetsz A
Meccsre 1.5-öt!
Bármilyen hibát is tapasztal a Férj 1.0 működésében, SEMMILYEN
KÖRÜLMÉNYEK KÖZÖTT NE telepítse az Anyós 1.0-át, és ne telepítsen
új Barát programot se! Ezek nem támogatott alkalmazások; a Férj 1.0
rendszer összeomlásához és a kapcsolat megszakadásához
vezethetnek.
A Férj 1.0 remek program, de csak korlátozott memóriakezelési
lehetőségei vannak, valamint nem kompatibilis néhány újabb
alkalmazással (ilyen például a Vegetariánus Étel 4.3). Érdemes lehet
fontolóra venni néhány kiegészítő szoftver beszerzését. Személy
szerint a Meleg Vacsora 3.1-et és a Rafinált Alsónemű 7.7-et ajánlom.

A legjobbakat: Technikai Segítség


----------



## simon.balazs.bp (2009 Szeptember 1)

Na most remélem mindenkinek szép derűs napja lesz! )


----------



## maccc (2009 Szeptember 3)

Ez nagyon aranyos volt. én nem tudok ilyen jópofa dolgot írni, de az itteni napilapban minap találtam egy kedves viccet, ami tetszett. Talán másnak is szerez egy pár kellemes percet.
" egy fiatal vállalkozó fényűző irodát bérel, berendezi luxusbútorokkal és beül a hatalmas íróasztal mögé. Egyszer belép az ajtón egy férfi táskával a kezében. A vállalkozó, hogy fontosnak tűnjön, felkapja a telefont és hangosan beszélni kezd. Röpködnek a számok, milliárdok, majd kisvártatva leteszi a kagylót és a férfi felé fordulva megkérdi: Miben segíthetek? Mire a másik: Jöttem bekötni a telefont...."


----------



## borzinca (2009 Szeptember 4)

Aranyos. Kosz a topikot. Udv Texaszbol. Nem eppen Canada. Nyaron azonban minden nap oda vagyom.


----------



## angyalkám (2009 Szeptember 4)

*angyalkám*

Jelen vagyok ha nem is sürün de itt vagyok és jól vagyok ebbe a melegben ami itt van Szegeden!!:22:


----------



## csemeli (2009 Szeptember 4)

Kedves Simon Balázs 9.0!
Bearanyoztad a péntek estémet (miután lefuttattam egy hétvégi bevásárlás 5.3-at, a két szatyor tartalmának feldolgozásával 3.1 és egy mennyit kell befizetni a szalagavatóra sok.sokat) - ez nagyon jól esett.
Köszönöm!


----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Szeptember 4)

Sziasztok.....es jelentkezek......."JELEN".
Kedves uj es reggi tagok udv. mindenkit es kivanok egy "kellemes hetvege" jo egeszseget es erezetek jol magatokat.


----------



## atheba (2009 Szeptember 4)

Szia mindenkinek!


----------



## Allgee (2009 Szeptember 5)

*Halihoo!  Pont itt, pont most! *


----------



## fabris (2009 Szeptember 5)

Sziasztok!
Megérkeztem én is. Érdekel ez valakit? Ha igen, ha nem, akkor is itt vagyok!!


----------



## Fényévi (2009 Szeptember 5)

Sziasztok! Nagyon örülök, hogy köztetek lehetek és sokat tanulhatok Tőletek. Mindenkinek szép hétvégét!


----------



## Madry (2009 Szeptember 5)

Sziasztok, jelen!Legyen szép napotok!


----------



## rollka (2009 Szeptember 5)

Sziasztok, köszönöm.


----------



## takaba (2009 Szeptember 5)

Jelen a jelenben! Takaba mindenkit köszönt!


----------



## psanta1 (2009 Szeptember 5)

Sziasztok, köszi szépen.


----------



## molly baby (2009 Szeptember 6)

Köszöntelek titeket!


----------



## inzseldo (2009 Szeptember 6)

Sziasztok! Kellemes napot mindenkinek!


----------



## zonda (2009 Szeptember 6)

Itt vagyok!


----------



## *Csillagvirág* (2009 Szeptember 6)

*JÓZSEF ATTILA: VÁRLAK*


*Egyre várlak. Harmatos a gyep,
Nagy fák is várnak büszke terebéllyel.
Rideg vagyok és reszketeg is néha,
Egyedül olyan borzongós az éjjel.
Ha jönnél, elsimulna köröttünk a rét
És csend volna. Nagy csend.
De hallanánk titkos éjjeli zenét,
A szívünk muzsikálna ajkainkon
És beolvadnánk lassan, pirosan,
Illatos oltáron égve
A végtelenségbe.*


----------



## Delilah24 (2009 Szeptember 6)

sziasztok!
jelen


----------



## rainbow11 (2009 Szeptember 6)

én is megjelentem... és köszönöm!.


----------



## Jewell (2009 Szeptember 7)

Sziasztok! Én is itt vagyok. És tényleg szuper ez az oldal...


----------



## Attikafeereg (2009 Szeptember 7)

Legyetek jól!


----------



## Viktor1981 (2009 Szeptember 7)

Kedves vagy. Kössz a lehetőséget kiss


----------



## melicyedicy (2009 Szeptember 7)

Jelen


----------



## melicyedicy (2009 Szeptember 7)

még mindíg jelen


----------



## smcsibe2789 (2009 Szeptember 7)

én is jelen


----------



## Ádipapa (2009 Szeptember 7)

Sziasztok!


----------



## stork13 (2009 Szeptember 7)

Köszönet a hozzászólás növelő topikért!


----------



## Alba Regia (2009 Szeptember 7)

Jelen vagyok!


----------



## Greg Francisco (2009 Szeptember 8)

Jelen! Köszönöm a lehetőséget. Zseniális az oldal


----------



## egymese (2009 Szeptember 8)

Vagyok. Vagy mégsem?


----------



## duracel nyuszi (2009 Szeptember 8)

széép napot mindenkinek


----------



## erzsike820808 (2009 Szeptember 8)

szép napot mindenkinek !

*Áldott az Isten, aki nem vetette meg könyörgésemet, és kegyelmét nem vonta meg tőlem. * (Zsolt 66,20)


----------



## bircio (2009 Szeptember 8)

Helló!Hogy vagytok?


----------



## Forgotten (2009 Szeptember 8)

Sziasztok


----------



## dugócska (2009 Szeptember 8)

Jelen!​


----------



## bokkszi (2009 Szeptember 8)

Itt vagyok, ragyogok!


----------



## duracel nyuszi (2009 Szeptember 9)

Mint mindig most is itten vagyok munka elött


----------



## Alba Regia (2009 Szeptember 10)

Itt vagyok ismét.


----------



## tilli (2009 Szeptember 11)

Sziasztok


----------



## kkelly (2009 Szeptember 11)

ó micsoga nagy gusztustalan halak


----------



## kkelly (2009 Szeptember 11)

lé


----------



## duracel nyuszi (2009 Szeptember 11)

Végre péntek


----------



## kisszica (2009 Szeptember 11)

Sziasztok


----------



## kisszica (2009 Szeptember 11)

Nem tudom hol járok


----------



## kisszica (2009 Szeptember 11)

Szia már csak 8 kell


----------



## kisszica (2009 Szeptember 11)




----------



## kisszica (2009 Szeptember 11)

még mindig itt


----------



## cibere1 (2009 Szeptember 11)

Sziasztok!


----------



## cibere1 (2009 Szeptember 11)

Jó,hogy van ez az oldal!


----------



## Meshi (2009 Szeptember 11)

sziasztok! remélem meg lesz az elegendő hozzászólásom most már...


----------



## epsz (2009 Szeptember 11)

*Ha elölről kezdhetném gyermekem nevelését*

Ha elölről kezdhetném gyermekem nevelését,
mutatóujjammal inkább festenék, nem fenyegetnék.
A hibák helyett a jó hangulatra figyelnék.
Szemem nem az órát lesné, inkább őt keresné.
Nem akarnék mindent tudni, de tudnék jobban törődni.
Többet kirándulnék, s még több sárkányt eregetnék.
Nem játszanám a komolyat, s a játékot sem venném komolyan.
Még több réten bóklásznék, s ezernyi csillagot bámulnék
Kevesebbet ráncigálnám, inkább többször karomba zárnám.
Nagyobb engedékenység venné át a szigor helyét.
Az alap lenne az önbecsülés, arra épülne a nevelés.
Kevesebb szó esne a hatalom szeretetéről,
s több a szeretet hatalmáról.
Diane Loom​


----------



## Delilah24 (2009 Szeptember 11)

Jelen!


----------



## kisszica (2009 Szeptember 12)

Sziasztok


----------



## BenjamiZ (2009 Szeptember 12)

Itt vagyok!


----------



## Karcsyka (2009 Szeptember 12)

én is megjöttem


----------



## Iridiel (2009 Szeptember 12)

hello


----------



## Luna5 (2009 Szeptember 12)

Üdv mindenkinek.


----------



## amdi (2009 Szeptember 13)

Sziasztok! itt vagyok!


----------



## Zolthan Sagro (2009 Szeptember 13)

Üdvözletem minden új és régi tagnak!


----------



## milanissimo (2009 Szeptember 13)

Jó ötlet, köszönjük!


----------



## Alba Regia (2009 Szeptember 14)

Sziasztok!Ismét itt vagyok.


----------



## wappelt (2009 Szeptember 15)

Hello!


----------



## Erzsi39 (2009 Szeptember 15)

Sziasztok


----------



## Esztike001 (2009 Szeptember 15)

Sziasztok!!!!!


----------



## Esztike001 (2009 Szeptember 15)

és persze jelen!!!


----------



## SirMorton (2009 Szeptember 15)

Hello


----------



## kitt (2009 Szeptember 15)

*élet*

Szerintem elképzelhetetlen, hogy ebben a hatalmas világűrben, csak ezen az egy bolygón legyen élet...


----------



## kitt (2009 Szeptember 15)

*mandala*

Én a saját mandalám, több, mint két hónapig készítettem a falamra...


----------



## kitt (2009 Szeptember 15)

*veszélyes*

Csak óvatosan vele, mert veszélyesek lehetnek...


----------



## kitt (2009 Szeptember 15)

**

Mindenkinek van egy saját tanítója, csak meg kell keresned őket.


----------



## kitt (2009 Szeptember 15)

*Mi is a szeretet*

Maga az élet...


----------



## kitt (2009 Szeptember 15)

*...*

Kedves mű...


----------



## kitt (2009 Szeptember 15)

**

:d


----------



## kitt (2009 Szeptember 15)

**

:d


----------



## kitt (2009 Szeptember 15)

*...*

...


----------



## kitt (2009 Szeptember 15)

*...*

...


----------



## kitt (2009 Szeptember 15)

*...*

...


----------



## kitt (2009 Szeptember 15)

*...*

...


----------



## kitt (2009 Szeptember 15)

**


----------



## kitt (2009 Szeptember 15)

**


----------



## kitt (2009 Szeptember 15)

**

Nekem is...


----------



## kitt (2009 Szeptember 15)

*...*

...


----------



## kitt (2009 Szeptember 15)

*...*

...


----------



## kitt (2009 Szeptember 15)

*...*

...


----------



## kitt (2009 Szeptember 15)

*...*

...


----------



## kitt (2009 Szeptember 15)

*...*


----------



## kitt (2009 Szeptember 15)

*...*


----------



## kitt (2009 Szeptember 15)

*...*


----------



## kitt (2009 Szeptember 15)

*...*

:s


----------



## kitt (2009 Szeptember 15)

*...*


----------



## kitt (2009 Szeptember 15)

*..-.*


----------



## kytty (2009 Szeptember 17)

itt vok


----------



## Morcipok (2009 Szeptember 17)

Sziasztok mindenkinek! Nagyon jók a játékok!


----------



## Tibi88 (2009 Szeptember 17)

Sziasztok


----------



## Leep (2009 Szeptember 17)

Sziasztok Mindenki! .... és egy vers nektek Fodor Ákostól: Ecce Homo.... ha tisztálkodunk
eltávolítjuk a koszt
- m á s közelébe


----------



## Nightfly0927 (2009 Szeptember 17)

Szióka


----------



## lecso001 (2009 Szeptember 18)

ez


----------



## lecso001 (2009 Szeptember 18)

nagyon


----------



## lecso001 (2009 Szeptember 18)

jó


----------



## lecso001 (2009 Szeptember 18)

volt


----------



## lecso001 (2009 Szeptember 18)

az ,"ötlet lemardt meg


----------



## lecso001 (2009 Szeptember 18)

a sziasztok


----------



## lecso001 (2009 Szeptember 18)

is,Szóval


----------



## lecso001 (2009 Szeptember 18)

most lett meg a 20


----------



## lecso001 (2009 Szeptember 18)

Köszönöm


----------



## Morcipok (2009 Szeptember 18)

Jó reggelt mindenkinek! Jöttem ám ma is! Ha időm lesz, még játszani is fogok.


----------



## Grob (2009 Szeptember 18)

jelen


----------



## Badonics (2009 Szeptember 18)

jelen


----------



## Bluewonder (2009 Szeptember 21)

én is jelen!


----------



## Sensedit (2009 Szeptember 21)

Én is, ...jelen. Szeretettel üdvözlök minden kedves fórumozót!
Vidám szép napotok legyen!E


----------



## bubus1 (2009 Szeptember 21)

jelen


----------



## Agnerzs (2009 Szeptember 21)

Sziasztok!
Ritkán de én is vagyok.


----------



## Linducee (2009 Szeptember 22)

hát most jelen


----------



## Linducee (2009 Szeptember 22)

még mindig vagyok  de azt hiszem már meg van a 20 hsz


----------



## Linducee (2009 Szeptember 22)

és meg van


----------



## Alba Regia (2009 Szeptember 22)

Ismét itt vagyok.


----------



## Ameri (2009 Szeptember 22)

ritkán én is/köszönöm az ötletadónak/


----------



## Paraatesz (2009 Szeptember 23)

Ice B. : Ez nagyszerű meglátás....... SZERINTED MÉIRT ÍRTAM IDE???


----------



## gdildi (2009 Szeptember 24)

Sziasztok!


----------



## duveen (2009 Szeptember 24)

Köszönet a gyors pontért


----------



## Osho (2009 Szeptember 24)

Itt is jelen!
Teljesen jól el lehet szórakozni a Szójáték fórumon


----------



## CSAk (2009 Szeptember 24)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg



Sziasztok!

Gondoltam beköszönök. Igaz ezt már megtettem az első belépésem után. (ha jól emlékszem 
Eddig nem volt okom hozzászólnom a témákhoz, inkább csak olvasgattam...

CSAk


----------



## CSAk (2009 Szeptember 24)

Majd' elfelejtettem: Jelen!


----------



## farasro (2009 Szeptember 24)

Sziasztok, mindenkinek pussssz!


----------



## gdildi (2009 Szeptember 24)

És megvan!!!...köszi.


----------



## Kirara24 (2009 Szeptember 24)

Aszem ténleg csak beköszöntem.Amúgy ténleg jó vegig móstatni a dolgokat.Vannak érdekességek amiket szivesen olvasgat az ember lánya.Pussz mindenkinek


----------



## Kirara24 (2009 Szeptember 24)

Egyetértek


----------



## Kirara24 (2009 Szeptember 25)

Éljen soká a mozi. Imádom a filmeket


----------



## adamo2 (2009 Szeptember 25)

nem tudod véletlenül, jó csajos is van?


----------



## sipine (2009 Szeptember 27)

Szióka!


----------



## samantanya (2009 Szeptember 28)

hello mindenki


----------



## porcelan (2009 Szeptember 28)

Szia samantanya! Szep a neved. Isten hozott.


----------



## coolbaby29 (2009 Szeptember 28)

sziasztok!

Új vagyok, most ismerkedek az oldallal. Remélem nem szúrom el?

*A bolondok megbánják a szavakat, amit kimondtak, de a bölcsek azt bánják meg, amit nem mondtak ki**.*


----------



## kvecalkoatl (2009 Szeptember 28)

Sziasztok!
Üdv mindenkinek, aki olvassa és használja ezt a fórumot! Új tagként szeretnék mindenkinek küldeni egy sziát!


----------



## Cudar (2009 Szeptember 28)

Szia neked is!


----------



## kateel (2009 Szeptember 28)

Mindenkinek kellemes napot!


----------



## enoree (2009 Szeptember 28)

Én csak most kezdek belerázódni ebbe az egészbe, szóval még mindig saját belátásom szerint újnak titulálva magam beköszönök


----------



## ciccmiccbm (2009 Szeptember 28)

Sziasztok új vagyok itt, de már most izgalmasnak tünik itt minden. Remélem nem ejtek túl sok nyelvi hibát (ritka használatnál minden elfelejtödik  ) Üdv Debrah


----------



## kgreka (2009 Szeptember 28)

halihó mindenki!


----------



## blonaph (2009 Szeptember 28)

én is itt vagyok.


----------



## Taran (2009 Szeptember 28)

ü d v


----------



## Neliah (2009 Szeptember 28)

hola everybody


----------



## Vic88 (2009 Szeptember 28)

Hali!

Szupi, hogy ilyen segítőkész moderátorok is vannak!
kiss


----------



## anikom (2009 Szeptember 30)

köszönöm, hogy vagytok és szeretlek


----------



## Tonyus (2009 Szeptember 30)

Hello mindenkinek! Eleg erdekes forum, de ez tetszik benne.
Mindenkinek sok sikert


----------



## Alba Regia (2009 Október 1)

Sziasztok!Itt vagyok.


----------



## Adri022 (2009 Október 2)

Halihóó


----------



## gittacska (2009 Október 2)

mindenkit szeretettel köszöntök!


----------



## evacska42 (2009 Október 2)

szia evacska vagyok


----------



## ferike113 (2009 Október 2)

Sziasztok nagyon tetszik az egész fórum nagyon sokat lehet belőle tanulni és szórakoztató.

Ferike.


----------



## maakviraag (2009 Október 3)

sziasztok, mindenkinek szép és mosolygós napot 
mákvirág


----------



## zsozso26 (2009 Október 3)

Sziasztok Végre itthon vagyunk


----------



## merci79 (2009 Október 3)

Szia, én is benéztem és tetszik. Maradok )


----------



## Zs1965 (2009 Október 3)

Sziasztok!
Nagyon jókat olvasgatok, nézelődök itt, néha naponta többször is. Széles skálájú honlap, mindenki megtalálja a "szája ízének" legmegfelelőbb fórumot. 
Nagyon örülök, hogy teljesen véletlen ráakadtam...
Zs.


----------



## Zs1965 (2009 Október 3)

Sziasztok!
Nagyon jókat olvasgatok, nézelődök itt, néha naponta többször is. Széles skálájú honlap, mindenki megtalálja a "szája ízének" legmegfelelőbb fórumot. 
Nagyon örülök, hogy teljesen véletlen ráakadtam...
Zs.


----------



## Alba Regia (2009 Október 3)

Itt vagyok én is.


----------



## NickyStarTM (2009 Október 4)

Na rátaláltam én is itt vagyok : )


----------



## gabixyz (2009 Október 4)

sziasztok


----------



## Zs1965 (2009 Október 4)

Szisztok!

Ma is benéztem...


----------



## Alba Regia (2009 Október 4)

Szevasztok,ismét itt vagyok.


----------



## Gyöngyi62 (2009 Október 4)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


Be szeretnék köszönni:Gyöngyi vagyok, és teljesen új....


----------



## Zs1965 (2009 Október 5)

Mindenkinek szép jó reggelt!

Ma is itt kezdtem a napot, egy kis bevezető a héthez.

Zs.


----------



## vanett75 (2009 Október 5)

Sziasztok


----------



## vanett75 (2009 Október 5)

UÚjra benéztem mert kell a 20 hozzászólás


----------



## horgrg (2009 Október 5)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Pikocica (2009 Október 5)

Sziasztok! ^^


----------



## Jucika984 (2009 Október 5)

Jó éjszakát mindenkinek!


----------



## roland1989 (2009 Október 5)

Ajaj,hosszú az éjszaka,de utána itt a hajnal.kiss


----------



## Vargusz (2009 Október 5)

Kellemes időtöltést mindenkinek!


----------



## Alba Regia (2009 Október 5)

Szevasztok,itt vagyok ismét.


----------



## djpubby (2009 Október 6)

Üdv mindenkinek


----------



## Zs1965 (2009 Október 6)

Szép napot mindenkinek!


----------



## nandrea77 (2009 Október 6)

Hali!


----------



## kocmang (2009 Október 6)

Egyébként mi számít értelmes hozzászólásnak?!


----------



## Gerduska (2009 Október 6)

*Sziasztok!*

Már több érdekes dolgot találtam itt, ezért regisztráltam.


----------



## horiboszi (2009 Október 6)

Ez a 18. üzenetem?


----------



## anirobijohanna (2009 Október 6)

*Köszönés*

Üdvözlettel és hálával köszöntelek benneteket!


----------



## anirobijohanna (2009 Október 6)

*Köszönés*

Jó étvágyat mindenkinek!


----------



## anirobijohanna (2009 Október 6)

*Étel*

Jó emésztést!


----------



## anirobijohanna (2009 Október 6)

*Köszönés*

Kellemes délutánt!


----------



## tmandmt (2009 Október 6)

Köszi, nálunk reggel van, szóval jó reggelt!


----------



## ferrara (2009 Október 6)

Hali! Mindenkinek további szép napot!


----------



## Arsenalka (2009 Október 6)

Sziasztok.


----------



## Arsenalka (2009 Október 6)

hogy vagytok ?


----------



## Arsenalka (2009 Október 6)

Remélem jól


----------



## Arsenalka (2009 Október 6)

Énis jólvagyok köszi most ettem tele magam.


----------



## Arsenalka (2009 Október 6)

jo, megvan a 20 köszönöm hogy itt lehettem. hello mindenki !


----------



## OceanBlue (2009 Október 6)

szio


----------



## OceanBlue (2009 Október 6)

nekem a kedvenc állatom a cica


----------



## OceanBlue (2009 Október 6)

van is egy cicám


----------



## OceanBlue (2009 Október 6)

most már nekem is meg van a 20 üzim, sziasztok


----------



## Zs1965 (2009 Október 7)

Sziasztok!
Olvasgatok egy kicsit...


----------



## Gerduska (2009 Október 7)

Nekem is kedvenc állatom a cica.


----------



## Gerduska (2009 Október 7)

És 3 cicám van.


----------



## Dzsulibaba (2009 Október 7)

Kedvenceim: Perzsacica (nem zsákbacica!), Palotapincsi. Ha a pincsi hosszú szőrű, akár össze is lehet keverni őket félhomályban (bár a pincsi kisebb).


----------



## bíborszél (2009 Október 7)

Sziasztok.
Lejelentkeztem Én is.
Szép délutánt mindenkinek.kiss


----------



## KtoTam (2009 Október 7)

Sziasztok! Én utálom a cicákat, pedig igyekszem.


----------



## linea (2009 Október 7)

Sziasztok!
Igyekszem mert még nincsen meg a húsz!!


----------



## kiscicamica (2009 Október 7)

hali, én vagyok új tag itt, s ahogy elnéztem az oldalt sok olvasni valom leszt, hisz sok minden érdekel


----------



## Zs1965 (2009 Október 8)

Sziasztok!
Mindenki élvezze a mai napját!


----------



## Ilieth (2009 Október 8)

Jó reggelt! Látom, meglett a húsz...


----------



## kiscicamica (2009 Október 8)

szép reggelt mindenkinek, nálunk Szegeden csodásan süt a nap


----------



## Frencsi Viki (2009 Október 8)

Üdv mindenkinek!


----------



## kemesz (2009 Október 8)

Sziasztok Mindenki!


----------



## blueshoes (2009 Október 8)

hellóóóka


----------



## liviuszka (2009 Október 8)

Hali!


----------



## liviuszka (2009 Október 8)

Hát mindenki lelépett.Akkor én is megyek.Sziasztok!kiss


----------



## leeslie (2009 Október 8)

Előre a 20ért


----------



## Alba Regia (2009 Október 8)

Ismét itt vagyok.


----------



## mangaArts (2009 Október 8)

Jok a temak csak igy tovabb skacok!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Zs1965 (2009 Október 9)

Sziasztok!!!


----------



## KtoTam (2009 Október 9)

Csak így tovább.


----------



## Mo_Noca (2009 Október 9)

Üdv Mindenkinek ! Új tag vagyok, és mint sokan én is a 20 szóért küszködöm ezzel az írással, hogy állandó tag lehessek.


----------



## angelium (2009 Október 9)

jelen


----------



## angelium (2009 Október 9)

Pusy mindenkinek!


----------



## Vargusz (2009 Október 10)

Üdv Mindenkinek!Kellemes időtöltést!


----------



## Zs1965 (2009 Október 10)

Újra itt, éljen a hétvége!


----------



## csizikeee (2009 Október 10)

Szép napot!


----------



## outslider (2009 Október 10)

tag szeretnék lenni


----------



## Palmus (2009 Október 10)

Sziasztok


----------



## csizikeee (2009 Október 10)

Állandó tag?


----------



## oldriska (2009 Október 10)

Szevasztok
Mint uj regisztralt ,mindenkit szeretettel udvozlok.


----------



## R3lic_01 (2009 Október 10)

Sziasztok!


----------



## r.kriszti (2009 Október 10)

Ez a 2. "hozzászólásom" Üdv mindenkinek, jó játékot, böngészést!


----------



## funnygirl0 (2009 Október 10)

Hali!!!

Naon szuper ez a forum oldal,gratula!
Ja, én is itt vaok.


----------



## Hajni11w (2009 Október 10)

Sziasztok


----------



## Zs1965 (2009 Október 11)

Szép vasárnapot mindenkinek!


----------



## Zs1965 (2009 Október 11)

Szép vasárnapot mindenkinek!


----------



## CsKatinka (2009 Október 11)

Sziasztok!
Szép napot mindenkinek!!


----------



## karaffagye (2009 Október 11)

Üdv, itt Nagyorosziban ugyan esik, de legalább nem fúj. Mindenkinek szép napot. karaffagyé


----------



## jamesua (2009 Október 11)

Napsütéses szép napot mindenkinek, mindenütt!


----------



## lunimaci (2009 Október 11)

Sziasztok! Zoli vagyok Taksonyból, üdvözlök minden fórumozót!


----------



## dianna830823 (2009 Október 11)

Szép napot mindenkinek!


----------



## salytom (2009 Október 11)

Sziasztok


----------



## knépi (2009 Október 11)

sziasztok!


----------



## knépi (2009 Október 11)

Szép napot mindenkinek!


----------



## Hajni11w (2009 Október 11)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Alba Regia (2009 Október 11)

Itt vagyok ismét.


----------



## Mammutsegg (2009 Október 11)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Jilda (2009 Október 11)

Annak csillagfényes szép éjféli órákat, aki látja a csillagokat!


----------



## szantoangela (2009 Október 11)

Kedves zalanbaba!

Ha megtudod, kérlek tedd közzé, mert mi is küzdünk az orosszal....én sem értem miért nem lehet átállítani angolra.
Angéla


----------



## nightcat (2009 Október 12)

Sziasztok!


----------



## tündibündi91 (2009 Október 12)

Szia. Érdekes téma ez engemet is mindig érdekelt hogy hogyan lehet használni woodot. De sajnos ebben nagyon tájékozatlan vagyok, talán csak annyit tudok h kell egy baba és abba tűket szurkálni de ennyibe ki is merültem a témában


----------



## tündibündi91 (2009 Október 12)

Sziasztok. Szeretnék valakit megkérdezni h milyen virágok illenek egy szobába? köszi


----------



## Kirara24 (2009 Október 12)

Köszi az infót j555sz


----------



## tündibündi91 (2009 Október 13)

sziasztok.! Tök jók ezek a viccek


----------



## tündibündi91 (2009 Október 13)

sziasztok!


----------



## tündibündi91 (2009 Október 13)

kicsit durvákde jók nagyon


----------



## tündibündi91 (2009 Október 13)

hát ez igaz


----------



## tündibündi91 (2009 Október 13)

nem semmi ez az uborka


----------



## tündibündi91 (2009 Október 13)

nem rossz


----------



## tündibündi91 (2009 Október 13)




----------



## tündibündi91 (2009 Október 13)

vicces


----------



## tündibündi91 (2009 Október 13)

sziasztok


----------



## tündibündi91 (2009 Október 13)

sziasztok:!:


----------



## tündibündi91 (2009 Október 13)

sziasztok


----------



## tündibündi91 (2009 Október 13)

sziasztok


----------



## tündibündi91 (2009 Október 13)

sziasztok!üdvözlökmindenkit


----------



## tündibündi91 (2009 Október 13)

sziasztok!!!!!!!!4


----------



## tündibündi91 (2009 Október 13)

szia! nagyon aranyos kutya.
jó hogy van az embernek egy legjobb barátja


----------



## tündibündi91 (2009 Október 13)

sziasztok.! tudtok vmit mesélni az arapapagájrólmert nem sok mindent tudokróla sajnos


----------



## tündibündi91 (2009 Október 13)

sziasztok!!!!!!44


----------



## tündibündi91 (2009 Október 13)

sziasztok!!!!!!!!!!!!4


----------



## tündibündi91 (2009 Október 13)

sziaszttok! van vki aki eltudná mondani nekm h milyen fajta angol hangos könyvet értelmes végig hallgatni mert szükségem lenne egy kis segítségre.


----------



## tündibündi91 (2009 Október 13)

itt egy jó vicc
BKV-buszon
-Jegyeket,bérleteket kérem!
Pistike megszólal:
-Anyád tudja,hogy kéregetsz?


----------



## tündibündi91 (2009 Október 13)

Melyik a legmélyebb férfi hang?
Kan-dúr!


----------



## tündibündi91 (2009 Október 13)

Ankara


----------



## tündibündi91 (2009 Október 13)

Laura


----------



## tündibündi91 (2009 Október 13)

gyorsul


----------



## tündibündi91 (2009 Október 13)

lehel


----------



## tündibündi91 (2009 Október 13)

alamás rétes


----------



## tündibündi91 (2009 Október 13)

name


----------



## tündibündi91 (2009 Október 13)

bocsi elrontottam mert egy másikat nézetem


----------



## tündibündi91 (2009 Október 13)

bocsi elnézetm a szót
grow


----------



## tündibündi91 (2009 Október 13)

green


----------



## tündibündi91 (2009 Október 13)

bocsi elnéztem a szót 
green


----------



## Halas1 (2009 Október 14)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg



Köszönöm kedves Melitta.

Sziasztok!


----------



## napsugar641 (2009 Október 14)

sziasztok! Üdv Esztergom mellől


----------



## Ancsunti (2009 Október 14)

Sziasztok!lassacskán elérem a huszat.....


----------



## boticst (2009 Október 14)

Sziasztok.


----------



## Onsightfree (2009 Október 14)

Üdv


----------



## NyariEso (2009 Október 14)

Itt vagyok én is.


----------



## timcso48 (2009 Október 14)

Sziasztok!tetszik itt minden!


----------



## Melinda1975 (2009 Október 14)

Udvozlok Mindenkit!! Jelenleg az USA-bol, de hamarosan Kanadabol!!


----------



## vafe (2009 Október 14)

Sziasztok

Üdv mindenkinek!


----------



## gmaz (2009 Október 14)

Legyen szép a napotok!
Sziasztok!


----------



## Chböbi (2009 Október 14)

Sziasztok ! Még új vagyok, de nagyon élvezem a szójátékokat !


----------



## Sian (2009 Október 14)

Sziasztok! Király az oldal!


----------



## hamate (2009 Október 14)

örülök,hogy rátok találtam


----------



## irokezorr (2009 Október 14)

Sziasztok!


----------



## tilli (2009 Október 14)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Bernadex (2009 Október 14)

Szép estét mindenkinek!


----------



## Bernadex (2009 Október 14)

...hogy gyorsabban teljen az idő és, hogy szaporodjanak az üzenetek, írok pár "bölcsességet".


----------



## Bernadex (2009 Október 14)

*Nem azért küzdöttem fel magam a tápláléklánc csúcsára, hogy vegetáriánus
legyek.*
*

*


----------



## Bernadex (2009 Október 14)

*A mákos-meggyes bableves egy olyan étel, ami úgy készül, hogy kettőt**
**lapozunk a szakácskönyvben.*


----------



## Bernadex (2009 Október 14)

*A férfi olyan, mint a hűtőtáska. Töltsd meg sörrel és bárhova magaddal **viheted.**

*


----------



## Bernadex (2009 Október 14)

*A legrosszabb dolog a világon az, amikor a hülyeség szorgalommal párosul. **

*


----------



## Bernadex (2009 Október 14)

A sast legkönnyebben a tojásban lehet elkapni.


----------



## matkom (2009 Október 14)

Állítsátok meg a világot, ki akarok szállni!


----------



## Bernadex (2009 Október 14)

*Kórustag voltam, amíg rá nem jöttek, honnan jön a zaj.*


----------



## Bernadex (2009 Október 14)

*Bajban van, mint Ádám anyák napján.*


----------



## Bernadex (2009 Október 14)

*Adok egy vödröt, hordd el magad!**

*


----------



## Bernadex (2009 Október 14)

*Én sosem bántom a kiskutyámat. Ha büntetni akarom, szájkosarat teszek rá és **bezárom egy órára a kolbászok közé.**
*


----------



## Bernadex (2009 Október 14)

*A dzsungelben minden ehető, Te is.*


----------



## Bernadex (2009 Október 14)

*A munka azoknak való, akik nem tudnak horgászni. *


----------



## Bernadex (2009 Október 14)

A szellem napvilága csak a csupasz koponyán ragyog át.


----------



## Bernadex (2009 Október 14)

Melőtt munkakedved támad, ülj le a hátsódra és várd meg míg elmúlik.


----------



## matkom (2009 Október 14)

Neked ki az őrangyalod? ))(részlet egy könyvből, melyet gyerekek írtak)

Az őrangyal nem létezik, az tuti, az csak egy rajzfilmtrükk, a papok meg a szülők találták ki, hogy jók legyünk.De az én hátam mögött nekem nincs senki, se angyal, se ördög, és azt hiszem, hogyha ilyen hazugságokkal töik a gyerekek fejét, felnőtt korukra totál lebénul az agyuk, elhülyülnek, és az utcán mindenki ki fogja őket cikizni.
Én egyénként ha akarok és ha éppen nem vagyok bepipulva, magamtól is tudok jó lenni.


----------



## Bernadex (2009 Október 14)

_„__Talán semmi sem szebb az életben, mint találni egy emberi lényt, akinek szavai megnyugtatnak, s akinek egyszerű jelenléte elég ahhoz, hogy boldogok és vidámak legyünk”_


----------



## matkom (2009 Október 14)

A jó barát az olyan ember, aki ismer téged, és mégis szeret.


----------



## matkom (2009 Október 14)

A barát az, aki megérti a múltadat, hisz a jövődben, és elfogad annak, aki vagy.


----------



## sikersiker (2009 Október 14)

A világon 10 féle ember létezik, aki érti a kettes számrendszert és aki nem.


----------



## doerw (2009 Október 14)

És 101 kiskutya


----------



## escaper (2009 Október 15)

Én már semmiben sem bízom. A múltkor is bementem egy ajtón, amire az volt írva, hogy "Nők", de csak wc volt. (Woody Allen)


----------



## bunyevac (2009 Október 15)

Jelen


----------



## teklovics (2009 Október 16)

Hello, én is jelen


----------



## teklovics (2009 Október 16)

Az alkohol öl, butít és nyomorba dönt, de jó kedved lesz tőle.


----------



## teklovics (2009 Október 16)

Ha pálinkára költöd az összes pénzed, biztos nem hízol el.


----------



## teklovics (2009 Október 16)

Mondok neked egyet Olga, fel leszel ma darabolva


----------



## ilem (2009 Október 16)

itt vagyok


----------



## Tengi (2009 Október 16)

Sziasztok, én is jelen!
Szép Napot Nektek!


----------



## ilem (2009 Október 16)

jelen


----------



## ilem (2009 Október 16)

Szép napot kívánok nektek!


----------



## ilem (2009 Október 16)

Üdvözletem küdlöm!


----------



## ilem (2009 Október 16)

illetve üdvözletem küldöm!


----------



## ilem (2009 Október 16)

Hurrá hétvége!


----------



## teklovics (2009 Október 16)

Ha te mondod és biztos, akkor valószínű.


----------



## teklovics (2009 Október 16)

Ami késik, az nem jön időben.


----------



## teklovics (2009 Október 16)

Ne igyál vezetés közben. Ha ütközöl kilöttyen!


----------



## teklovics (2009 Október 16)

Valaha döntésképtelen voltam, ma már nem vagyok biztos benne.


----------



## teklovics (2009 Október 16)

Ha nem tanulsz a hibáidból, felesleges elkövetned őket.


----------



## teklovics (2009 Október 16)

A földön nincs normális élet.Én is csak épp beugrottam.


----------



## teklovics (2009 Október 16)

A szerelem egy átmeneti elmebaj:házassággal gyógyítható.


----------



## teklovics (2009 Október 16)

Pont annyi pénzem van ami elég életem végéig,ha nem költök egy forintot se...


----------



## teklovics (2009 Október 16)

Az ámokfutás a jövő tömegsportja.


----------



## teklovics (2009 Október 16)

Ha jól érzed magad ne aggódj , el fog múlni!


----------



## teklovics (2009 Október 16)

Ha eggyel kevesebb IQ-d lenne, akkor már növény lenél...


----------



## subeeka (2009 Október 16)

Az a véleményem, hogy már nincs is véleményem.


----------



## Ehvaz (2009 Október 16)

A formalitásokhoz való merev ragaszkodás annak a jele, hogy az embernek semmi okosabb nem jut eszébe.


----------



## Tinininja (2009 Október 16)

Előre a 20ért!


----------



## stigi2 (2009 Október 16)

" A vonat azonnal itt lesz, amint megérkezik."


----------



## Kirara24 (2009 Október 17)

zsattila írta:


> Szia szeretném megkérdezni hogy hogyn lehet letölteni erröl az oldalról



48 óra teljen el a regisztrációdtól + 20 értelmes hozzászólás de legalább 1000 helyen fel van tüntetve


----------



## Szilvó123 (2009 Október 17)

jelen


----------



## Szilvó123 (2009 Október 17)

gyűjtöm a hozzászólást


----------



## Palmus (2009 Október 17)

Nem a részvétel hanem a fontos.


----------



## Vargusz (2009 Október 17)

Derűs hétvégét MINDENKINEK!!!


----------



## Bettsy90 (2009 Október 17)

Szép napot mindenkinek!


----------



## gyetieri (2009 Október 17)

Itt vagyok! Jól vagyok! Kívánok nektek is szép napot!!!!


----------



## ddetti (2009 Október 17)

Sziasztok!!!


----------



## meriko (2009 Október 17)

Szép estét mindenkinek!


----------



## Cszol (2009 Október 17)

Szép estét mindenkinek!


----------



## bigkate13 (2009 Október 17)

halihó


----------



## Anton56 (2009 Október 18)

Szép napot


----------



## majda (2009 Október 18)

Én is itt vagyok! )


----------



## Payette (2009 Október 18)

Én is itt vagyok  Szép napot és estét mindenkinek


----------



## djrapid (2009 Október 19)

Jó estét minden fórumozónak!


----------



## Agavé (2009 Október 19)

Jó reggelt mindenkinek! Sajnos hétfő van, de rövid a hét.


----------



## Ildi0717 (2009 Október 19)

Szép napot Mindenkinek!
Hiszek a sárkányokban, a jó emberekben és egyéb fantázia szülte lényekben.


----------



## Zsuzsanna1962 (2009 Október 19)

Szép hetet Mindenkinek!
Örülhetnek a gyerekek, mert lassan itt a várva várt őszi szünet!


----------



## boticst (2009 Október 19)

Szép napot és kicsit melegebb időt!


----------



## juhasznoemi (2009 Október 19)

Kellemes fórumozást és szép napot!


----------



## dapet01 (2009 Október 19)

Sziasztok. Én is gyűjtögetek


----------



## foga (2009 Október 19)

Örvendek a szerencsének! Szép napot mindenkinek!


----------



## endamiel (2009 Október 19)

Sziasztok!


----------



## kiss223 (2009 Október 19)

Üdv!


----------



## l.kata (2009 Október 19)

Hali!


----------



## Pancsika1 (2009 Október 19)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Emese89 (2009 Október 19)

Helló!


----------



## edwyna (2009 Október 19)

Sziasztok! Én is ide találtam hozzátok


----------



## Alba Regia (2009 Október 20)

Sziasztok,még itt vagyok.


----------



## kissmusi (2009 Október 20)

Sziasztok! Örülök hogy itt lehetek, s hogy volt egy kedves ismerősöm aki ajánlotta ezt az oldalt!


----------



## lzs76 (2009 Október 20)

Sziasztok!


----------



## zola6543 (2009 Október 20)

Szia mindenkinek!


----------



## netcicabp (2009 Október 20)

Helló mindenkinek!


----------



## jude_law (2009 Október 20)

Üdv mindenkinek Angliából!


----------



## telihas (2009 Október 21)

Hali mindenkinek!


----------



## lona321 (2009 Október 21)

sziasztok


----------



## tcshooker (2009 Október 21)

Jó napot, kedves olvtársak!


----------



## Renoka (2009 Október 21)

Üdv mindenkinek Nagyváradról!


----------



## hencso93 (2009 Október 21)

hello mindenkinek Szombathelyről


----------



## Kincsem13 (2009 Október 21)

Halihó!


----------



## vadbetti (2009 Október 21)

Ti is jól vagytok?


----------



## Gregorius (2009 Október 21)

Erőt - egészséget!


----------



## Gabi86 (2009 Október 21)

Sziasztok!


----------



## pinty?ke (2009 Október 22)

Köszöntök mindenkit Biharkeresztesről


----------



## s.nanetta (2009 Október 22)

jelen,köszi


----------



## pmarilla (2009 Október 22)

Szép napot kívánok mindenkinek!


----------



## zsenieger (2009 Október 22)

Üdv, mindenkinek! Nem tudom azt mondani, hogy Kaposvárról, mivel kb. 500 km távolságban vagyok tőle, de itt vagyok!


----------



## Angie88 (2009 Október 22)

Szép napot mindenkinek!


----------



## freeya7102 (2009 Október 22)

Sziasztok! Szép Napot!


----------



## nyuszi27 (2009 Október 22)

Sziaaztok..


----------



## pepike63 (2009 Október 22)

*Jelenlét*

Sziasztok!

pepike63 Jelen!


----------



## Cukikeksz (2009 Október 22)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Cukikeksz (2009 Október 22)

Mindenkinek kellemes napot kívánok!


----------



## Cukikeksz (2009 Október 22)

Jelen


----------



## Kuthen (2009 Október 22)

Sziasztok mindenkinek szép napot.


----------



## xen21 (2009 Október 22)

Jelen


----------



## herika (2009 Október 24)

Sziasztok, megjöttem


----------



## oneil42 (2009 Október 24)

Jelen


----------



## Vargusz (2009 Október 24)

Vidám hétvégét!!!


----------



## mogabi2 (2009 Október 24)

Sziasztok Mindenkinek!

Újonnan regisztrált tag vagyok, igyekszem megfelelni, remélem sok hasznos időt töltök veletek. 
Gabi


----------



## szürinx (2009 Október 24)

*Köszönöm*

Köszönöm, ez tetszett.


----------



## chik (2009 Október 24)

Szép napot mindenkinek!


----------



## Etterke_18 (2009 Október 24)

sziasztok


----------



## pmarilla (2009 Október 24)

Kellemes délutánt kívánok mindenkinek!


----------



## Kanguci (2009 Október 24)

Sziasztok!
Új vagyok, szeretnék ide tartozni.
További szép napot mindenkinek!


----------



## elain (2009 Október 24)

Sziasztok!


----------



## nagyon szeretlek (2009 Október 24)

szia


----------



## Mokkazona (2009 Október 25)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Zsafi (2009 Október 25)

Csáó...


----------



## Johnny1961 (2009 Október 25)

szép napot mindenkinek


----------



## Johnny1961 (2009 Október 25)

Jelen


----------



## alberta31 (2009 Október 25)

jó reggelt!


----------



## Johnny1961 (2009 Október 25)

Jó reggelt mindenkinek !


----------



## Silingo (2009 Október 25)

Sziasztok!


----------



## bmarika (2009 Október 25)

Üdv!


----------



## dapple (2009 Október 25)

hát ez egy elég kreatív topic


----------



## sapira (2009 Október 25)

jó ez a topic


----------



## putnokik (2009 Október 25)

sziasztok!


----------



## neveletlenlulu (2009 Október 25)

heh, micsoda topic... XD


----------



## brooaf (2009 Október 25)

Sok beszédnek sok....


----------



## molnarrita (2009 Október 25)

Nagyon tettszik az oldal, üdv Budapestről!


----------



## neveletlenlulu (2009 Október 25)

szerintem is jóóó


----------



## korall44 (2009 Október 25)

Itt voltam, de minek?


----------



## termodor (2009 Október 26)

hahó!


----------



## magnes9 (2009 Október 26)

Szuper az oldal!


----------



## birdy29 (2009 Október 26)

helóbeló mindenkinek!


----------



## Emeline (2009 Október 26)

3. jelen


----------



## ananas123 (2009 Október 26)

Hamar összejön a 20 hozzászólás.Köszönet hogy itt lehetek veletek!


----------



## Szandy^-^ (2009 Október 27)

hm...köszi jó fórum!


----------



## Tizzy (2009 Október 27)

ez tényleg jó!!
és mindjárt meg van a 20
xD


----------



## Szuriny (2009 Október 27)

jelentem jelen.

és köszönet!


----------



## Davallia (2009 Október 27)

padarerika írta:


> A saját munkáimból is teszek fel egyet, örülnék, ha valaki tudná használni




Én nagyon szeretném megnézni, de sajnos hibaüzenetet küld a gép letöltéskor.


----------



## hkathy (2009 Október 27)

Sziasztok! Szuper az oldal!


----------



## Szenye (2009 Október 28)

Bejelentkezek én is!


----------



## vierre (2009 Október 28)

/me felteszi a kezét : jelen


----------



## Betty1974 (2009 Október 28)

Jelen, és nagyon tetszik.


----------



## Reta (2009 Október 28)

Itt van még egy jelen!


----------



## balazsmreka (2009 Október 28)

Én is itt vagyok


----------



## kszandra (2009 Október 28)

Hali, vagyok!


----------



## polgika (2009 Október 28)

Hali! Sziasztok! 
Én is itt vagyok!

Szép napot mindenkinek!!!


----------



## csalantea72 (2009 Október 28)

Köszi a lehetőséget, a legjobbakat mindenkinek


----------



## Kirara24 (2009 Október 28)

Bird001 írta:


> (#2719) de még nem tudsz letölteni...


Köszi az infót megtaláltam és letöltöttem.kiss


----------



## Jackton (2009 Október 28)

csak jót, de abból sokat.


----------



## felder87 (2009 Október 28)

Szorítsunk a rádiókért!


----------



## Alba Regia (2009 Október 28)

Szevasztok,itt vagyok.


----------



## Pipec77 (2009 Október 29)

sydneygirl írta:


> http://www.90naposdieta.hu/a-90-napos-dieta-megcafolasa--cikk
> *A 90 napos diéta megcáfolása*
> 
> 
> ...


a


----------



## Kirara24 (2009 Október 29)

niki2 írta:


> Kiara! Neked megvan a Vámpír vére??? Ha igen, tedd fel légysziii!!!


Sajna még ninc meg de rajta vagyok az ügyön.


----------



## Karesz44 (2009 Október 29)

sziasztok!


----------



## Karesz44 (2009 Október 29)

Még ismerkedem az oldallal,remélem hamar össze jön a húsz hozzá
szólás.


----------



## sonar (2009 Október 29)

*Hi all!*

Jelen


----------



## nemboros (2009 Október 29)

Jelen vagyok,és remélem nagyon sokáig itt is leszek.


----------



## beri72 (2009 Október 29)

Vagyok én is!
Remélem még sokáig leszek is!;-)


----------



## fairyfly (2009 Október 29)

Sziasztok. Megtiszteltetés, hogy itt lehetek.


----------



## rea.lity (2009 Október 29)

Üdv Mindenkinek!


----------



## nemboros (2009 Október 29)

Ma már majdnem holnap van,ezért ez már a holnapi bejelentkezés. Jelen.


----------



## Teo24 (2009 Október 29)

Sziasztok.
Én is itt vagyok.


----------



## Alba Regia (2009 Október 29)

Itt vagyok ismét.


----------



## becky2 (2009 Október 30)

Hajnal van, de már én is itt vagyok. Szervusztok.


----------



## Belgarath (2009 Október 30)

Köszönöm, hogy tag lehetek


----------



## lupin12 (2009 Október 30)

sziasztok!


----------



## amnaen (2009 Október 30)

üdv!


----------



## Nasu (2009 Október 30)

Szia mindenkinek!


----------



## mistletoe (2009 Október 31)

Ez a kezdő szerencséje!!


----------



## nani05 (2009 Október 31)

Hellooooooooooooo!!


----------



## doerw (2009 Október 31)

Nyertem?


----------



## Steven66 (2009 Október 31)

Üdv Mindenkinek!


----------



## zsuanyo (2009 Október 31)

Szép jó estét mindenkinek!


----------



## zummogi (2009 Október 31)

Hello mindenkinek! Még én is most tanulgatok itt mindent, olvasok jobbra és balra  Remélem hamar belejövök majd ennek a lapnak a kezelésébe


----------



## Alba Regia (2009 November 1)

Sziasztok.Itt vagyok.


----------



## Tintamin (2009 November 1)

Bingó!


----------



## amiami (2009 November 2)

hello-hello


----------



## limo70 (2009 November 2)

Jelen


----------



## medita (2009 November 2)

Jelentem, megjelentem!


----------



## fairyfly (2009 November 2)

Írok, tehát létezem.


----------



## limo70 (2009 November 2)

Szép reggelt!


----------



## lad (2009 November 2)

szép jó reggelt mindenkinek.


----------



## mirge27 (2009 November 2)

Én is üdvözlök mindenkit!


----------



## vali65 (2009 November 2)

Szép napot!


----------



## jonnymcf (2009 November 2)

Legmélyebb tiszteletem a hölgyeknek és az uraknak!


----------



## balfi (2009 November 2)

vagyok én is


----------



## gréte (2009 November 2)

Sziasztok!
Én is itt vagyok.


----------



## gréte (2009 November 2)

jó reggelt mindenkinek!


----------



## totus (2009 November 2)

Neked is. Üdv mindenkinek


----------



## szrammi (2009 November 2)

Sziasztok!


----------



## bojzli (2009 November 2)

Sziasztok!
Én is jelen vagyok


----------



## gunrose (2009 November 2)

Haligali 
Jelen!


----------



## pucu (2009 November 2)

*beköszönés*

Jelen!


----------



## Shona21 (2009 November 3)

Jelen és köszönöm


----------



## korall44 (2009 November 3)

Jó reggelt! Megjöttem.


----------



## sonar (2009 November 3)

Hi all!


----------



## Melcsike22 (2009 November 3)

Sziasztok!


----------



## csabix1 (2009 November 3)

Szia, Mizu ?


----------



## Regedey Gyula (2009 November 3)

Üdv!


----------



## Onsightfree (2009 November 3)

Üdv - es vegre 20


----------



## Regedey Gyula (2009 November 3)

Én is nemsokára 20, grat!


----------



## sonar (2009 November 3)

Üdvözlet!


----------



## Dambika (2009 November 3)

Sziasztok!


----------



## pammer (2009 November 3)

Sziasztok


----------



## x_ender (2009 November 3)

Ügyes 5let


----------



## kedina (2009 November 3)

Szerintem is jó 5let!


----------



## Yuiki Yaya (2009 November 3)

Sziasztok!


----------



## keeana (2009 November 3)

jelen


----------



## korall44 (2009 November 4)

Jó reggelt!


----------



## pammer (2009 November 4)

Szép napot mindenkinek!


----------



## arcsi20 (2009 November 4)

Sziasztok!

Kellemes napot mindenkinek!


----------



## syscat (2009 November 4)

Jelen


----------



## Flambi (2009 November 4)

*Jelen*

Sziasztok !

Nagyon tetszik a hely. Végre sikerült írnom.


----------



## galag (2009 November 4)

Szép napot mindenkinek!


----------



## Yuiki Yaya (2009 November 4)

Szép napot mindenkinek!


----------



## Pal Nusi (2009 November 4)

Szép estét mindenkinek!


----------



## mgiga61 (2009 November 4)

Sziasztok!!


----------



## barikata (2009 November 4)

Jó estét!


----------



## bogacsi (2009 November 4)

helló mindenkikiss


----------



## petroeva (2009 November 4)

Sziasztok


----------



## petroeva (2009 November 4)

Szép Jó Estét Mindenkinek!


----------



## Sakura78 (2009 November 4)

Sziasztok!
Ez egy igazán felhasználóbarát kezdeményezés!
Köszönöm mindeneki nevében


----------



## Rekala (2009 November 4)

jelen


----------



## Rekala (2009 November 4)

köszi,h létrehoztad


----------



## Alba Regia (2009 November 5)

Még mindig itt vagyok.Lassan megyek aludni.


----------



## marenka (2009 November 5)

Hello


----------



## bogacsi (2009 November 5)

jelen


----------



## bogacsi (2009 November 5)

és még mindig jelen


----------



## petroeva (2009 November 5)

Sziasztok


----------



## petroeva (2009 November 5)

Szép estét mindenkinek


----------



## petroeva (2009 November 5)

És tényleg szupi ez az oldal, nagy segítség kezdőknek
Köszi


----------



## Alba Regia (2009 November 5)

Itt vagyok.


----------



## Iza69 (2009 November 5)

Jelen!Az élt szép,az élet jó!


----------



## violavirag (2009 November 5)

Sziasztok


----------



## rakember (2009 November 5)

Vagyok.


----------



## Beowul (2009 November 5)

Szia moderátor!

Igyekszem, igyekszem...


----------



## gunrose (2009 November 6)

Jelen!


----------



## Zora00 (2009 November 6)

Jó reggelt Mindenkinek!


----------



## kesy80 (2009 November 6)

Jó reggelt mindenkinek!


----------



## nysm (2009 November 6)

Szép napot Mindenkinek!
Örülök, hogy rátaláltam a fórumra.
Üdv!


----------



## cili75 (2009 November 6)

Üdvözlök Mindenkit!


----------



## Dambika (2009 November 6)

Szép napot Mindenkinek!


----------



## csoka81 (2009 November 6)

Sziasztok!


----------



## lzorka (2009 November 6)

Üdv mindenkinek!


----------



## Gretchen (2009 November 6)

Sziasztok


----------



## Nima (2009 November 6)

jelen


----------



## Kirara24 (2009 November 6)

Én is nemrég regelte be kb 1 óra álatt megvolt a 20 hozzászólás mivel van 1000 fórum jobbnál jobb témátban.Lehet nézelődni minden felé és válogatni köztük.
Ha nem tetszik a rendszer akkor tényeg jobb ha nem is próbálkozol. De hidd el ennyit bőven megér.


----------



## k.sztim (2009 November 7)

Jó reggelt


----------



## nesan (2009 November 7)

Hi!


----------



## andrea987 (2009 November 7)

Szép napot!


----------



## Disneyland85 (2009 November 7)

Good Afternoon!


----------



## guttenberg (2009 November 7)

Jó reggelt! Csatlakozom!

Üdv Guttenberg


----------



## bazeee (2009 November 7)

re


----------



## enpeti47 (2009 November 7)

Szervusztok, mindenki!


----------



## janesz66 (2009 November 8)

..Üdv mindenkinek..


----------



## elsi19 (2009 November 8)

Helló-helló mindenkinek! Remélem jól telik a hétvégétek!  Csak az a kár, hogy ilyen rövid.  Na nem baj, mindjárt itt a következő!  Amúgy meg élvezzük a hétköznapokat is, csak meg kell találni minden nap apró örömét-csodáját!  Valakinek esetleg volt valami apró csodája tegnap, vagy tegnapelőtt? (Nekem pénteken az volt, hogy elértem a korábbi vonatot haza, szombaton pedig végre volt annyi időm, hogy befejeztem a könyvet!  ) Kellemes vasárnapot!


----------



## Vargusz (2009 November 8)

Üdv Mindenkinek!!!


----------



## korall44 (2009 November 8)

Hellótok!


----------



## nanus53 (2009 November 8)

*ébresztő*

Ébresztő hétalvók!!!!

Meddig durmoltok?:..:


----------



## wolferhu (2009 November 8)

Szép jó reggelt mindenkinek!


----------



## papesz_ (2009 November 8)

Gyönyörű napot mindenkinek!  
Plusz egy jótanács: Ha este iszogattok otthon tegyétek, mert ha egy presszóban tennétek így, hazafelé menet könnyen macskatulajdonosokká válhattok...


----------



## kektom (2009 November 8)

Üdvözlet


----------



## tolmip (2009 November 8)

Üdv mindenkinek! álmosszmájli


----------



## janesz66 (2009 November 8)

..Üdv mindenkinek..


----------



## h.nori (2009 November 8)

kellemes napot mindenkinek


----------



## MneKata (2009 November 8)

Szép hétvégét kívánok!


----------



## gerdanorbi (2009 November 8)

udv. mindenkinek


----------



## zizibaba23 (2009 November 8)

Kellemes szép napot kívánok,mindenkinek!


----------



## Bogeeee (2009 November 8)

Kellemes vasárnapot!


----------



## korall44 (2009 November 8)

Csá!


----------



## Thaly (2009 November 8)

köszi!


----------



## Thaly (2009 November 8)

Mármint azt,hogy létrehoztad ezt a topicot.


----------



## Thaly (2009 November 8)

Így tényleg egyszerűbb a dolgunk.


----------



## hangesz (2009 November 8)

Jó estét jó szurkolást


----------



## Munya (2009 November 9)

Sziasztok! Kellemes 7et mindenkinek!


----------



## csianka (2009 November 9)

sziasztok


----------



## Nuc (2009 November 9)

hangesz írta:


> Jó estét jó szurkolást



... mondta Hajdu B. István az aszfaltozóknak és fehúzta az ablakot... 

Bocs, csak egy régi humor, amit nem lehetett kihagyni. Különben tényleg sziasztok.


----------



## Rekala (2009 November 9)

sziasztok


----------



## Rekala (2009 November 9)

kellemes estét mindenkinek


----------



## zsufo (2009 November 10)

Hello! Köszöntök minden ébrenlévőt!


----------



## h.nori (2009 November 10)

Üdv mindenkinek!


----------



## andi06 (2009 November 10)

Kellemes napot mindenkinek!


----------



## timcli (2009 November 10)

Szép napot mindenkinek!


----------



## tahlly (2009 November 10)

Sziasztok!


----------



## korall44 (2009 November 10)

Napsugaras napot kívánok!


----------



## Wiktus (2009 November 10)

Kellemes és szép napot mindenkinek!


----------



## Morcsi (2009 November 10)

Csóka Család! Sziasztok!


----------



## MeciAni (2009 November 10)

Szia! Csak beköszöntem, jelen vagyok én is!!!


----------



## kaptafa77 (2009 November 10)

Tiszteletem


----------



## jumpika (2009 November 10)

Sziasztok


----------



## aruna89 (2009 November 10)

Sziasztok!


----------



## stepupfun (2009 November 10)

Hello!


----------



## jumpika (2009 November 10)

Hy


----------



## jumpika (2009 November 10)

Haliho ! Vlagyivosztok szevasztok


----------



## reba (2009 November 10)

Dao!


----------



## Sonarius (2009 November 11)

Sziasztok


----------



## fakana (2009 November 11)

Sziasztok vagyok,behúzom az "x"-em x


----------



## Bagneso (2009 November 11)

Bonjour!


----------



## Lilia87 (2009 November 11)

Sziasztok, itt vagyok


----------



## Ildi0023 (2009 November 11)

Helló!!!


----------



## aruna89 (2009 November 11)

Szép napot!


----------



## Lombardy (2009 November 11)

Üdvözlök Mindenkit!


----------



## vikifado (2009 November 11)

Hahó!


----------



## bastrika (2009 November 11)

ÜDV Mindenkinek...


----------



## camylla (2009 November 11)

HeLloó


----------



## camylla (2009 November 11)

Így


----------



## camylla (2009 November 11)

tényleg


----------



## camylla (2009 November 11)

könnyű


----------



## camylla (2009 November 11)

20


----------



## camylla (2009 November 11)

hozzászólást


----------



## camylla (2009 November 11)

össze


----------



## camylla (2009 November 11)

gyüj-


----------



## camylla (2009 November 11)

te-


----------



## camylla (2009 November 11)

ni!


----------



## camylla (2009 November 11)

elnézést


----------



## camylla (2009 November 11)

amiért nem csak


----------



## camylla (2009 November 11)

beköszöntem


----------



## kiscsepp (2009 November 11)

halihó


----------



## kiscsepp (2009 November 11)

ilyet


----------



## kiscsepp (2009 November 11)

én


----------



## Melanie79 (2009 November 11)

Sziasztok!


----------



## kiscsepp (2009 November 11)

is


----------



## h.nori (2009 November 11)

szép délutánt mindenkinek


----------



## kiscsepp (2009 November 11)

tudok


----------



## Xantana (2009 November 11)

Hello! Itt vagyok még kb. 20 percig, míg le nem jár a munkaidőm.


----------



## zochny (2009 November 11)

hello mindenkinek


----------



## alice2 (2009 November 11)

*A jelenléti ív kitöltése*

Sziasztok,Üdv Mindenkinek!://::55:
Ezúton szeretném megköszönni a segítséget, amelyet Ti adtok ezen oldalakon. További szép estét!


----------



## istvan8403 (2009 November 11)

Hello!
Jó az oldal!


----------



## egylány (2009 November 11)

Jelen!


----------



## Rekala (2009 November 11)

jelen


----------



## Rekala (2009 November 11)

és szép jó estét


----------



## nysm (2009 November 11)

Üdv Mindenkinek!


----------



## lilcsi89 (2009 November 11)

Jelen


----------



## korall44 (2009 November 12)

Hi!


----------



## Rekala (2009 November 12)

jelen


----------



## BordiJoe (2009 November 12)

Sziasztok!
Ma regisztráltam.


----------



## Alba Regia (2009 November 12)

Sziasztok!Jelen vagyok.


----------



## anitanoemi (2009 November 12)

Sziasztok!


----------



## gulbab (2009 November 13)

Haho


----------



## Rekala (2009 November 13)

ismét jelen


----------



## Domih (2009 November 13)

Jó estét mindenkinek!


----------



## korall44 (2009 November 13)

Bon soire!


----------



## minerva223 (2009 November 13)

Jó éjszakát mindenkinek


----------



## korall44 (2009 November 14)

Kellemes ébredést!


----------



## hajnimaci (2009 November 14)

Én is jövök


----------



## hajnimaci (2009 November 14)

Ja, és jó reggelt


----------



## JoeSlow (2009 November 14)

Sziasztok


----------



## JoeSlow (2009 November 14)

jó reggelt


----------



## JoeSlow (2009 November 14)

jó napot


----------



## JoeSlow (2009 November 14)

és jó estét


----------



## gabiiica (2009 November 14)

halihó!


----------



## TomTemplar (2009 November 14)

hahoo


----------



## daDoro (2009 November 14)

Sziasztok


----------



## minerva223 (2009 November 14)

Szép napot mindenkinek!


----------



## Forrestgump (2009 November 14)

Sziasztok! Szép napot!


----------



## korall44 (2009 November 14)

Hellóka!


----------



## Rekala (2009 November 14)

szép jó estét


----------



## Rekala (2009 November 14)

jelen


----------



## zilsasa (2009 November 14)

most hova kell fotot feltölteni


----------



## Balintka (2009 November 15)

Hello!


----------



## korall44 (2009 November 15)

Good morning!


----------



## tacita74 (2009 November 15)

Sziasztok!
Jelen!


----------



## tacita74 (2009 November 15)

ez nagyon jó ötlet!


----------



## gabiiica (2009 November 15)

'reggelt!


----------



## tacita74 (2009 November 15)

Sehol nem találtam leírva, hogy miért nem tudom rendesen használni a fórumot, de most már tudom  Ez nagy segítség mindenkinek! köszi a munkátokat!


----------



## Rekala (2009 November 15)

jó reggelt mindenkinek!


----------



## Rekala (2009 November 15)

hogy vagytok?


----------



## D4RK (2009 November 15)

Szép napot


----------



## Etta (2009 November 15)

Kávéillatú jó reggelt mindenkinek!


----------



## musicalfan10 (2009 November 15)

Szép napot!

Új nap vár:
Rám egy új nap virrad,
holnaptól minden más lesz, 
vagy talán ugyanaz mégis.
én valahogy azt érzem itt bent:
hogy rám egy új nap virrad.
És tudod bárhogy döntesz
én csak nézlek majd.


----------



## Salus (2009 November 15)

Pálinkás délutánt!!


----------



## ursus filozĂłfus (2009 November 15)

Jelen
Rendesek vagytok ezekkel a témákkal, köszi


----------



## andi06 (2009 November 15)

hello mindenkinek!


----------



## abacs19 (2009 November 15)

1valaky írta:


> szuper vagykiss


----------



## abacs19 (2009 November 15)

sziasztok


----------



## skorpio43 (2009 November 15)

Ebéd utáni jó szunyókálást mindenkinek


----------



## korall44 (2009 November 15)

Minden jót kívánok!


----------



## messi6502 (2009 November 15)

Hello-sziasztok!


----------



## kisvass (2009 November 16)

Halihó, íme egy hétfői idézet:

A hétfői hangulatom vasárnap kezdődik,
amikor jókedvem már javában vergődik.
Agyamra jellemző, hogy túlontúl vérbő:
minek nekünk ez a hétfő?!

A jókedvem itt ülve persze csak tetőzik,
látásom a monitortól lassanként kettőzik.
Arra gondolok, hogy otthon milyen laza...
Ígérem jó leszek, csak menjek má' haza!
Kutatom okait, de nem kell messze menni
a hétfőt minden naptárból ki kéne venni.
Elkezdődik vele a monoton sok munka,
kilenc óra sincs, s már mindenki megunta!
A mai rímfaragás csak azért jött ám létre, 
hogy ki még nem tette, mosolyogjon végre,
mindjárt itt a holnap és eljön majd kedd,
éppen itt az idő, hogy lábad haza szedd!

Üdv mindenkinek


----------



## selmyo (2009 November 16)

sziasztok


----------



## selmyo (2009 November 16)

Napsütéses szép napot


----------



## selmyo (2009 November 16)

Itt sok a felhő


----------



## selmyo (2009 November 16)

Napnak nyoma sincs


----------



## selmyo (2009 November 16)

Süss fel nap ...


----------



## selmyo (2009 November 16)

fényes nap ...


----------



## selmyo (2009 November 16)

ki tudjam vinni a gyerekeket


----------



## KCS75 (2009 November 16)

Sziasztok!


----------



## skorpio43 (2009 November 16)

szép délutánt mindenkinek!


----------



## Kirara24 (2009 November 16)

Fruzsika30 írta:


> David Bischoff - Ejszakai Vilag


Szia! Nem jó a könyv nem lehet megnyitni mert sérült.


----------



## korall44 (2009 November 17)

Szebb napot, mint tegnap!


----------



## sipos68 (2009 November 17)

Sziasztok!


----------



## a.nemeth (2009 November 17)

sziasztok


----------



## Fruzsika30 (2009 November 17)

Mar nem sok kell


----------



## ziuki (2009 November 17)

Sziasztok


----------



## simojuci (2009 November 17)

Sziasztok!

Kedd van, de ez nem Belgium.


----------



## Alba Regia (2009 November 17)

Szevasztok!Itt vagyok ismét.


----------



## laciserbia (2009 November 17)

hello Forumosok Nem gondolkodtam, de mar vagyok koszonve Naskanak


----------



## laciserbia (2009 November 17)

gondolkodom.......


----------



## laciserbia (2009 November 17)

kinek irhatnek?


----------



## laciserbia (2009 November 17)

ISTI Szeged ha magkaptad emailt valaszolj


----------



## laciserbia (2009 November 17)

Nagyon egyedul vagyok....


----------



## laciserbia (2009 November 17)

de e Forum atsegit meg a maganyomon is


----------



## laciserbia (2009 November 17)

Most kezdodik az X-aktak a TV-adason,nagyon szeretem


----------



## laciserbia (2009 November 17)

Udv minden regi, de uj tagnak is


----------



## laciserbia (2009 November 17)

Mivel zenesz vagyok minden vagyam hogy egyszer fellepjunk Kanadaban egy jo magyar klubban vagy lagziban Biztos hogy nem bannatok meg


----------



## laciserbia (2009 November 17)

De hat lehet hogy ez csak egy alom....


----------



## laciserbia (2009 November 17)

Hendrix imado vagyok, de imadom a magyar notakat is


----------



## laciserbia (2009 November 17)

Egyszer meg hagy muzsikaljak,szivembol ugy igazan.....


----------



## laciserbia (2009 November 17)

Zene nelkul mit erek en ?


----------



## laciserbia (2009 November 17)

Muzsikusnak............


----------



## laciserbia (2009 November 17)

Kifogytam a gondolatokbol


----------



## idgam (2009 November 17)

laciserbia írta:


> Muzsikusnak............




Igen, A muzsikusnak dalból van a lelke ....


----------



## PSzilvia (2009 November 18)

Az egész világ szíve dobog benne...
Sziasztok.


----------



## zsuzsa56 (2009 November 18)

Sziasztok. Zenevel kapcsolatos,szombaton voltam Kiss koncerten,Vancouverben. Nagyon jo volt.


----------



## zsuzsa56 (2009 November 18)

Minden jo zenet szeretek. A zene az kell.


----------



## korall44 (2009 November 18)

Muzsikusnak szmoking a kabátja.
nimcs egy igaz jó barátja!


----------



## barylla (2009 November 18)

muzsikusok nem sokára kihalnak
mert át veszi a helyüket a gépi zene!!!??


----------



## suviart (2009 November 18)

A rock viszont örök...


----------



## fetibo (2009 November 18)

Szasztok!
Bármely műfajban van jó és van rossz zene.


----------



## Rekala (2009 November 18)

sziasztok


----------



## lil.la (2009 November 18)

údvözlet mindenkinek!


----------



## CsentiAndi (2009 November 18)

Szép estét Mindenkinek


----------



## lacika1981 (2009 November 18)

Sziasztok


----------



## Maxima (2009 November 19)

Helló Mindenkinek!


----------



## Snypie (2009 November 19)

Üdvözlök mindenkit!


----------



## Snypie (2009 November 19)

Üdvözlök mindenkit!


----------



## Rekala (2009 November 19)

sziasztok megint


----------



## Rekala (2009 November 19)

kellenes estét


----------



## csokismuffin (2009 November 19)

hello mindenki!


----------



## soulsearcher (2009 November 19)

Üdv mindenkinek!


----------



## Alba Regia (2009 November 19)

Ismét itt vagyok.


----------



## korall44 (2009 November 20)

Jó reggelt!


----------



## Lapics (2009 November 20)

Sziasztok


----------



## Lapics (2009 November 20)

Mondanék egy jó viccet is, de nem jut az eszembe ...


----------



## Lapics (2009 November 20)

Talán még túl korán van, és azért.


----------



## labanczki (2009 November 20)

Pedig már süt a nap!


----------



## Vattavári (2009 November 20)

Itt nem.:S


----------



## ferdi22 (2009 November 20)

Szép napot mindenkinek.


----------



## martisa (2009 November 20)

Köszönöm a lehetőséget 
Üdv


----------



## kisspeter (2009 November 20)

Vagyok


----------



## arnoldino (2009 November 20)

en is


----------



## Luuk Atti (2009 November 20)

Hello mindenkinek !


----------



## nyunyoanyo (2009 November 20)

Hajhóó!


----------



## arnoldino (2009 November 20)

megint en


----------



## tingba (2009 November 20)

*Jelentett elem*

tingba is bejelentette ezt az elemet.

A bejelentés oka:


> NEM TUDÁL NEKEM KÜLDENI STILUSOKAT


----------



## tingba (2009 November 20)

*Jelentett elem*

tingba is bejelentette ezt az elemet.

A bejelentés oka:


> NEM TUDÁL NEKEM KÜLDENI STILUSOKAT


----------



## ferdi22 (2009 November 20)

Jó éjszakát mindenkinek.


----------



## Alba Regia (2009 November 20)

Szevasztok!Itt vagyok,van még valaki?


----------



## torilaci (2009 November 21)

Sziasztok!


----------



## trrrke (2009 November 21)

sziasztok


----------



## trrrke (2009 November 21)

sziasztok, nem tudjatok, a gyors hozzaszolas is szamit ugy-e?
koszi


----------



## ocskof (2009 November 21)

*1*

Jelen


----------



## ocskof (2009 November 21)

*2*

JelenJelen


----------



## ocskof (2009 November 21)

*3*

JelenJelenJelen


----------



## ocskof (2009 November 21)

*4*

JelenJelenJelenJelen


----------



## ocskof (2009 November 21)

*5*

JelenJelenJelenJelenJelen


----------



## ocskof (2009 November 21)

*6*

JelenJelenJelenJelenJelenJelen


----------



## ocskof (2009 November 21)

*7*

JelenJelenJelenJelenJelenJelenJelen


----------



## ocskof (2009 November 21)

*8*

JelenJelenJelenJelenJelenJelenJelenJelen


----------



## ocskof (2009 November 21)

*9*

JelenJelenJelenJelenJelenJelenJelenJelenJelen


----------



## ocskof (2009 November 21)

*10*

JelenJelenJelenJelenJelenJelenJelenJelenJelenJelen


----------



## ocskof (2009 November 21)

*11*

JelenJelenJelenJelenJelenJelenJelenJelenJelenJelenJelen


----------



## ocskof (2009 November 21)

*12*

JelenJelenJelenJelenJelenJelenJelenJelenJelenJelenJelenJelen


----------



## ocskof (2009 November 21)

*13*

JelenJelenJelenJelenJelenJelenJelenJelenJelenJelenJelenJelenJelen


----------



## ocskof (2009 November 21)

*14*

JelenJelenJelenJelenJelenJelenJelenJelenJelenJelenJelenJelenJelenJelen


----------



## ocskof (2009 November 21)

*15*

JelenJelenJelenJelenJelenJelenJelenJelenJelenJelenJelenJelenJelenJelenJelen


----------



## ocskof (2009 November 21)

*16*

JelenJelenJelenJelenJelenJelenJelenJelenJelenJelenJelenJelenJelenJelenJelenJelen


----------



## ocskof (2009 November 21)

*17*

JelenJelenJelenJelenJelenJelenJelenJelenJelenJelenJelenJelenJelenJelenJelenJelenJelen


----------



## ocskof (2009 November 21)

*18*

JelenJelenJelenJelenJelenJelenJelenJelenJelenJelenJelenJelenJelenJelenJelenJelenJelenJelen


----------



## ocskof (2009 November 21)

*19*

JelenJelenJelenJelenJelenJelenJelenJelenJelenJelenJelenJelenJelenJelenJelenJelenJelenJelenJelen


----------



## ocskof (2009 November 21)

*20*

Elnézést az autisztikus jellegű szójátékért, nem jó kedvemben játszottam. Ha ezzel belerondítottam valaki 330 oldalnyi élete munkájába, törölheti a 20 hozzászólásom.


----------



## Forgotten (2009 November 21)

vagyok


----------



## martisa (2009 November 21)

Jó reggelt,így fél 11 táján


----------



## szils (2009 November 21)

üdv' mindenkinek!


----------



## monoka84 (2009 November 21)

Köszike!


----------



## Angie0316 (2009 November 21)

hali


----------



## hajni78 (2009 November 21)

udvozlet Romaniabol!


----------



## Villamlas (2009 November 21)

Milyen az elet Kanadaban?


----------



## Juccc (2009 November 21)

nem tudom én szlovákiában vagyok


----------



## sugar900319 (2009 November 22)

Jó estét Győrből jelentkezve, 3 óra 22 perckor


----------



## kuszkusz (2009 November 22)

Haló haló, Pozsonyból, hajnali 4:26


----------



## Alba Regia (2009 November 22)

Itt Magyarország 23 óra 17 perc.


----------



## novako (2009 November 23)

10:55-még kéne vagy 10 hozzászólás


----------



## novako (2009 November 23)

már csak 9


----------



## novako (2009 November 23)

8


----------



## novako (2009 November 23)

7


----------



## novako (2009 November 23)

na, benézek még máshová is... 6


----------



## szils (2009 November 23)

üdv, itt Budapest: 16.53


----------



## Rekala (2009 November 23)

Sziasztok!

Magyarországon most 18:39 van


----------



## toxicdog (2009 November 23)

üdv innen


----------



## toxicdog (2009 November 23)

itt 20:04


----------



## toxicdog (2009 November 23)

:38


----------



## toxicdog (2009 November 23)

:39


----------



## toxicdog (2009 November 23)

8,6°c :d


----------



## toxicdog (2009 November 23)

a belső hőmérséklet 26 °C


----------



## toxicdog (2009 November 23)

26,1°c


----------



## Alba Regia (2009 November 23)

Itt vagyok ismét.


----------



## fefefefe (2009 November 23)

tiltakozik


----------



## fefefefe (2009 November 23)

asztalitenisz


----------



## fefefefe (2009 November 24)

Kabarépaci ??


----------



## fefefefe (2009 November 24)

leterít


----------



## fefefefe (2009 November 24)

gerjeszt

Orsi, szerintem mindig az utolsó betűvel kellene kezdeni az igét!


----------



## fefefefe (2009 November 24)

leskelődik


----------



## fefefefe (2009 November 24)

szerva


----------



## fefefefe (2009 November 24)

adogat


----------



## fefefefe (2009 November 24)

triatlon


----------



## fefefefe (2009 November 24)

nevezés


----------



## DvD78 (2009 November 24)

3.1415926535897932385


----------



## Kryx76 (2009 November 24)

Mostanában regisztráltam, sziasztok!


----------



## Tanc0s (2009 November 24)

Hello mindenkinek


----------



## zj44 (2009 November 24)

*Köszöntés*

Kedves Mindenki!

Üdvözletem mindekinek, Kívánok szép napot!


----------



## zj44 (2009 November 24)

*gondolatok*

Mivel ismét egy szép nap ragyogot fel ránk, tán kedvünk is jobbá válik.
Erölkődik a napsugár délre már előbújik, s le nézz ránk mosolyogva, így teszi szebbé a napunkat.


----------



## blackhole2 (2009 November 24)

Húdejóóóó


----------



## blackhole2 (2009 November 24)

Itthon most 18 fok van az idő párás és nyirkos


----------



## putyka (2009 November 25)

*Szép napot mindenkinek!*

Mindannyiunknak egyetlen célja van a teremtésben, ez pedig a Szeretet. De ez nem korlátozódhat egy emberre - szét van szórva a világban, és arra vár, hogy megtaláljuk. Ébredj föl, ébredj rá erre a szeretetre. Ami elmúlt, nem biztos, hogy visszatér. Ami jön, azt föl kell ismerni. (Paulo Coelho)


----------



## robiwolf (2009 November 25)

Üdvözlet minden ithhon és kintlévőnek!

Szolnokan verőfényes napsütés van, 12 fok. 14,4 Km/h-szél... Napnyugta 15:57-kor fog kezdődni, ha nem változik sokat az idő, akkor mesés képet fog adni . Éljenek a mindennapok apró szépségei!


----------



## Zsóka19 (2009 November 25)

"Ha bezárul is minden ajtó, az Isten mindig 
kinyit egy ablakot!"
Szép napot mindenkinek!


----------



## Kicsifolt (2009 November 25)

Sziasztok!
Jó étvágyat a hamarosan következő ebédhez!


----------



## s_nikolett (2009 November 25)

Üdvözletem mindenkinek, és további szép napot!


----------



## Liza74 (2009 November 25)

Egészséget, és boldogságot minden kedves fórumosnak


----------



## Nagyláb (2009 November 25)

Nyugalom! A hosszú élet ritka!


----------



## Nagyláb (2009 November 25)

Itt minden rendben, csak ugye a komcsi söpredék lopja az országot. Nemrég jött haza valaki NZ-ból, és mesélte, hogy ott sincs valami fene nagy GDP, de mivel szinte senki nem lop, és a korrupció sem virágzik, a nép jól él. Bárcsak M.o-n is így lenne!


----------



## Nagyláb (2009 November 25)

Vigyázni kell a mai festőművészekkel, mert mindenre képesek. De ezt pont egy ilyen műértő közönségnek ecseteljem?...


----------



## geri009 (2009 November 25)

Sziasztok!


----------



## geri009 (2009 November 25)

Jó az oldal!


----------



## Mariann27 (2009 November 25)

Örülök, hogy megtaláltam ezt az oldalt.


----------



## Kirara24 (2009 November 25)

Shanara írta:


> Letöltöttem azt a fájlt, de nálam hibás. Megnyitni nem lehet (pedig többször is próbálkoztam a letöltéssel, hátha csak becsúszott valami technikai hiba).
> Látszik, hogy többen is letöltötték már. Valaki még tapasztalta még rajtam kívül ugyanezt a hibát?
> Ha az én rendszeremben van a hiba, akkor bocsánat a hozzászólásért. Ha más is tapasztalta ugyanezt, akkor nem próbálnád meg javítani a csatolást vagy még egyszer felrakni?
> Köszönöm!


Én sem tudtam megnyitni. Ténleg hibás


----------



## zitus77 (2009 November 26)

Sziasztok!


----------



## piropapi (2009 November 26)

Örülök mindenkinek!


----------



## korall44 (2009 November 26)

Nem csak a"komcsik" lopnak, sajnos lop itt mindenki mindent! Tisztelet a kivételnek, mert az is VAN! Én meg most voltam Belgiumba és hát mit ne mondjak, inkább nem mondok semmit......


----------



## Panda-Andi (2009 November 26)

*Sziasztok!*


----------



## Animals (2009 November 26)

üdv mindenkinek!


----------



## fetibo (2009 November 26)

Szasztok!
Itt vagyok én is.


----------



## joccc (2009 November 27)

üdv


----------



## csomagolo (2009 November 27)

Sziasztok!


----------



## MissAnett (2009 November 27)

Szép napot mindenkinek!


----------



## Slader (2009 November 27)

Sziasztok és kellemes Thanksgivinget


----------



## sarkisarkany (2009 November 27)

Szép napot mindenkinek Kanadában és itthon! Milyen az idő odakünn?


----------



## Bugajakab27 (2009 November 27)

Vidám szép napot!


----------



## enoree (2009 November 27)

Süt a nap, szóval jól kezdődik a nap végre  Remélem nektek is


----------



## Bugajakab27 (2009 November 27)

Sziasztok! Mi újság veletek?


----------



## gouranga (2009 November 27)

sziasztok!!


----------



## melcsi19 (2009 November 27)

sziasztok!!


----------



## Alba Regia (2009 November 27)

Itt vagyok,van még valaki.


----------



## GapeGigi (2009 November 28)

Sziasztok, örülök hogy itt lehetek.


----------



## szaszkó (2009 November 28)

Sziasztok


----------



## szaszkó (2009 November 28)

Van itt valaki?


----------



## szaszkó (2009 November 28)

Magamban beszélek?


----------



## szaszkó (2009 November 28)

Ez elég fura...


----------



## szaszkó (2009 November 28)

=)


----------



## szaszkó (2009 November 28)

Elszórakozom itt...


----------



## szaszkó (2009 November 28)

Viccesnek hiszem magam...


----------



## szaszkó (2009 November 28)

De boldog vagyok


----------



## szaszkó (2009 November 28)

és kismama


----------



## szaszkó (2009 November 28)

és online


----------



## szaszkó (2009 November 28)

31 hetes


----------



## szaszkó (2009 November 28)

és kellene egy könyv nagyon....


----------



## szaszkó (2009 November 28)

nah megy43ek, sziasztok, lehet még visszanézek, jó volt itt :*


----------



## zizibaba23 (2009 November 28)

Sziasztok! Itt vagyok,jelen.


----------



## Petyaana (2009 November 28)

Szia Mellitta!

Köszi a topicot!


----------



## ege (2009 November 28)

Sok boldogságot Szaszkó!


----------



## geri009 (2009 November 28)

újra itt vagyok


----------



## NessaF (2009 November 28)

én is itt vagyok, és én is boldogságot Szaszkó


----------



## hanusrudi (2009 November 28)

jelen


----------



## geri009 (2009 November 28)

ismét


----------



## geri009 (2009 November 28)

megvan a 20.


----------



## Balu991 (2009 November 28)

rólam se feledkezzetek el


----------



## AceVoltran (2009 November 28)

Szolgálatotokra...


----------



## odabneri (2009 November 28)

jelen


----------



## Noci87 (2009 November 28)

Jó éjszakát mindenkinek!


----------



## Fatimedia (2009 November 29)

Halihó!


----------



## dengi9 (2009 November 29)

mizu?


----------



## dengi9 (2009 November 29)

én is itt vagyok!


----------



## dengi9 (2009 November 29)

Tényleg jó ez az oldal!!!


----------



## dengi9 (2009 November 29)

Szóval mit is írhatnék még?


----------



## dengi9 (2009 November 29)

Lassan megvan a 20.


----------



## dengi9 (2009 November 29)

ezzel a fórummal mindenki jól jár


----------



## dengi9 (2009 November 29)

jelen vagyok kérem szépen!!!


----------



## dengi9 (2009 November 29)

és ismét jelen!!!


----------



## korall44 (2009 November 29)

Hol vagytok?


----------



## Jozso77 (2009 November 29)

Jelen!


----------



## barbarella (2009 November 29)

Megérkeztem!


----------



## barbarella (2009 November 29)

Köszönöm a lehetőséget!


----------



## Alba Regia (2009 November 29)

Itt vagyok ismét.Van még valaki?


----------



## thunderbotee (2009 November 29)

Sziasztok! 
Tegnap találtam erre a jó kis oldalra!


----------



## Alba Regia (2009 November 29)

Szia!Akkor most ketten biztosan vagyunk.


----------



## erka198 (2009 November 30)

Sziasztok! 

Új tag vagyok és egyre jobban tetszik ez az oldal!


----------



## silo (2009 November 30)

Hello Mindenki!
Annyira friss vagyok...lol


----------



## DeepDLay (2009 November 30)

Szeretet


----------



## bilagitbanya (2009 November 30)

Sziasztok! Én is tegnap találtam erre az oldalra, remélem jó sok anyag van rajta!


----------



## Csaba9 (2009 November 30)

Huj huj hajrá!


----------



## barbarella (2009 November 30)

Hali, ma is beköszönök.


----------



## barbarella (2009 November 30)

Mindenkinek szép délutánt!


----------



## melyssa93 (2009 November 30)

Sziasztok!
Engem is Melittának hívnak!


----------



## mangaka73 (2009 November 30)

Halihó


----------



## Alba Regia (2009 November 30)

Szevasztok.


----------



## szeizso (2009 November 30)

Gratula az oldalhoz! Csak igy tovàbb!
Udv mindenkinek!


----------



## korall44 (2009 December 1)

Neked is!


----------



## szoviki (2009 December 1)

Szép napot mindenkinek!


----------



## Tűzvarázs (2009 December 1)

Kezemet felemelve jelentkezem e helyen. (Azt hiszem agyamra ment a csak egy mghzós játék)
Szép napot nektek!


----------



## Kukac Konrád (2009 December 1)

A játék legyen veletek!


----------



## bartarena (2009 December 1)

sziasztok !szep napot mindenkinek! jo lenne ha szep volna az ido!


----------



## zj44 (2009 December 1)

hali gali


----------



## Teo24 (2009 December 1)

Sziaa mindenki!
Én is itt vagyok.


----------



## elti (2009 December 1)

szijasztok


----------



## Alba Regia (2009 December 1)

Itt vagyok.Van valaki?


----------



## djtyboy (2009 December 2)

KÖszi Szépen.


----------



## juhy (2009 December 2)

Igen, én is itt vagyok, 3 és fél órával később, mint Te. De azért jelen


----------



## korall44 (2009 December 2)

No, most hol is vagyok?


----------



## Cibar (2009 December 2)

Sziasztok!

A 20-ig még ooolyan sok van.


----------



## hoporty (2009 December 2)

Nem szeretnék gyorsan, de sziasztok.


----------



## Shevchenko (2009 December 2)

Sziasztok all!
Ne csak irogassatok nézzetek kicsit körül,tök jó az oldal.:..:


----------



## Zsucsi (2009 December 2)

De töltenééék már...


----------



## pathosverdes3 (2009 December 2)

jelen, töltenék, már feltöltöttem de lefele nem akarja ez a fránya.


----------



## Katka27 (2009 December 2)

Sziasztok

Én is tag lettem......


----------



## muzsi67 (2009 December 2)

welcome


----------



## Katka27 (2009 December 2)

LÁtom más is hajt a 20 hozzászólásért...


----------



## Bettuff (2009 December 2)

?

xD 

 nekem is nulla

:d

:d

:656:

:656::656:

Én is szeretem 

:d

:d

 haha 

:d

:d:d

:d

hahha


----------



## Bettuff (2009 December 2)

:d


----------



## Bettuff (2009 December 2)

hahha


----------



## pingvincorpse (2009 December 2)

Sziasztok!!!

Mi a helyzet, nekem nehéz napom volt. Nekem sok angolt tanultam.
Legyetek jók
Üdv

Jani


----------



## Piciriviciri (2009 December 2)

jó estét


----------



## hortenzita (2009 December 2)

Sziasztok!
Az ötlet remek!


----------



## Alba Regia (2009 December 2)

Itt vagyok!


----------



## Alba Regia (2009 December 2)

Jelen.


----------



## jessie james (2009 December 3)

heló
itt semmi nem elérhető?
fasza...


----------



## jessie james (2009 December 3)

Most ezt nem értem
Szóval hogy tudok ide felrakni kottákat, és leszedni mástól?


----------



## jessie james (2009 December 3)

itt olvasom a szabályzatot, de ebből nem derült ki! Jó éjt mindenkinek!


----------



## jessie james (2009 December 3)

Huh, nem tom most mit csinálok, de segítesz nekem. Kottákat szertnék letölteni, cserélgetni, ilyesmi. Nem tudom hogy milyen lehetőség van erre itt.

üdv jessi


----------



## jessie james (2009 December 3)

jajajaj, már látom, valamit bemásoltam valahova, és most a közösbe irtam megint üzenetet, de nem igazán ide akartam. Hú, segítsetek nekem lécci


----------



## korall44 (2009 December 3)

Minek kell a 2o hsz?


----------



## Bromélia (2009 December 3)

jó kis oldal ez!
sziasztok.)


----------



## anika600504 (2009 December 3)

Sziasztok

Én is itt vagyok


----------



## bodidia (2009 December 3)

"Nem az az igazán sikeres,aki sohasem bukik el,hanem aki mindig újra tudja kezdeni."


----------



## monkababa (2009 December 3)

Ölelésem küldöm mindenkinek.


----------



## kiki1968 (2009 December 3)

Örülök, hogy itt lehetek!!


----------



## hortenzita (2009 December 3)

Sziasztok!
Ma is jöttem. Üdvözlet mindenkinek!


----------



## baloghbea (2009 December 3)

sziasztok
Itt vagyok én is


----------



## cippola69 (2009 December 3)

Hát ez tiszta röhej! Ez is egy hozzászólás? Ha értelme nincs, akkor is? Azért köszi!


----------



## Schmici (2009 December 3)

sziasztok


----------



## Lullus (2009 December 3)

Szervusztok


----------



## korall44 (2009 December 4)

Cippola! Hát akkor röhögj!


----------



## somody (2009 December 4)

Csákánydoroszló mindenkinek!


----------



## tulpa (2009 December 4)

jelen


----------



## Csordas01 (2009 December 4)

Nagyon jók a bejegyzések


----------



## rekk (2009 December 4)

Üdv!


----------



## bebinka (2009 December 4)

Sziasztok!


----------



## kálmán.ildi (2009 December 4)

Én még csak 4 nél járok!


----------



## kálmán.ildi (2009 December 4)

Most jön a 6.


----------



## kálmán.ildi (2009 December 4)

Ez nagyon jó, 1 perc alatt 3 üzi.


----------



## Bonjour1 (2009 December 4)

Hurrá, írhatok! )


----------



## Bonjour1 (2009 December 4)

...csak úgy...mintha bolondul magamban társalognék ;-)


----------



## Bonjour1 (2009 December 4)

Hát sziasztok tagok! Vissza- vagy inkább előreszámláláááás!


----------



## Bonjour1 (2009 December 4)

Hálás vagyok a "téma" indítójának!


----------



## abakusz (2009 December 4)

sziasztok


----------



## kissziporka (2009 December 4)

Sziasztok)


----------



## Bromélia (2009 December 4)

Szép Hétvégét mindenkinek! Jön a Mikulás!


----------



## szaszukam (2009 December 4)

jelen


----------



## Csigusz1989 (2009 December 4)

üdvözletem mindenkinek itthon és messze a hontól


----------



## szils (2009 December 4)

*jelen*

jelen - lét


----------



## szils (2009 December 4)

szép estét, szép napot!


----------



## Alba Regia (2009 December 4)

Jelen.Itt vagyok.


----------



## eakos1 (2009 December 5)

jelen


----------



## silianrail (2009 December 5)

köszönöm a lehetőséget!


----------



## Awa (2009 December 5)

köszi


----------



## nnoel (2009 December 5)

jelen


----------



## rózsakatica (2009 December 5)

sziasztok


----------



## Bromélia (2009 December 5)

Jelentem újra itt vagyok..))


----------



## korall44 (2009 December 5)

Én is pont ezt akartam írni!


----------



## big Z (2009 December 5)

Sziasztok!

Éltem a lehetőséggel ;-D
Köszi!


----------



## Alwaysrandom (2009 December 5)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Noci87 (2009 December 5)

Szép estét!


----------



## Ircsencs (2009 December 5)

Halihó!


----------



## Yktus (2009 December 5)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Csordas01 (2009 December 6)

Én is itt vagyok !


----------



## gyorgy41 (2009 December 6)

Remekkkk!


----------



## gyorgy41 (2009 December 6)

No még egyszer!


----------



## gyorgy41 (2009 December 6)

És mégegyszer!


----------



## gyorgy41 (2009 December 6)

Ennyi elég?


----------



## gyorgy41 (2009 December 6)

Bosszantásul van a 20 sec korlát?


----------



## gyorgy41 (2009 December 6)

Úgy látszik...


----------



## gyorgy41 (2009 December 6)

szevasztok!


----------



## hd.sziget (2009 December 6)

Mosolygós Mikulást és szelíd krampuszokat kívánok mindenkinek!
Cipőt az abalakba!!Tisztán,fényesen!


----------



## Yktus (2009 December 6)

Nálam járt a Mikulás! juhéjjj!


----------



## dclxvi (2009 December 6)

Sziasztok, sok-sok ajándékot a Mikulástól mindenkinek!


----------



## Liza21 (2009 December 7)

Nálam is járt! Rem majd a Jézuska is jön


----------



## angel74 (2009 December 7)

Sziasztok!

Mikulás itt is járt, hozott sok mosnivalót.


----------



## ifmela (2009 December 7)

Itthon még nem járt mindenhol a Mikulás. De mire ide ér addigra én már a Jézuskát várom Otthon.


----------



## korall44 (2009 December 7)

Itt is járt, de csak az unokák kaptak Tőle ajándékot!


----------



## Akritas (2009 December 7)

*.*

Jelen


----------



## wcadarn (2009 December 7)

A 2,5 éves kisfiam tegnap:
Itt volt a Mikulás, de virgácsot nem kaptam.

ÁÁÁ csak egy 30 cm-es kandikált ki a csomagbólkiss


----------



## dclxvi (2009 December 7)

Hi!
hihi


----------



## Melitta (2009 December 7)

mindenkinek kellemes telapo utani napot kivanok:!:kiss


----------



## agiboszi (2009 December 7)

hello mindenkinek!
akkor most beköszönök, mert kb. 15 perce találtam az oldalra. Egyelőre nem tűnik rossznak


----------



## mackomisi (2009 December 7)

Sziasztok!
Üdvözlök mindenkit, jó és tartalmas az oldal...


----------



## fritillary (2009 December 7)

koszi Melitta! nagyon kedves otlet volt ez...


----------



## Bán Balázs (2009 December 7)

Melitta írta:


> 1, jelen


Szerintem nagyon igazad van.
Aki csak linkeskedik itt ne legyen tag.


----------



## nagyfilivi (2009 December 7)

vagyok


----------



## kálmán.ildi (2009 December 7)

Sziasztok! Most egy kicsit böngészem az oldalt.


----------



## vadasz2 (2009 December 7)

hello
Szerintem is nagyon klassz az oldal!


----------



## Vargusz (2009 December 8)

Üdv Mindenkinek!Legyen vidám napotok!


----------



## korall44 (2009 December 8)

Jó reggelt! Már megint ködös idő van!


----------



## angel74 (2009 December 8)

Jelenléti ív ma is aláírva.
Szép hetet kívánok mindenkinek!


----------



## ann9305 (2009 December 8)

Jó reggelt


----------



## Akritas (2009 December 8)

Üdv!


----------



## Ivett80 (2009 December 8)

Üdv mindenkinek!


----------



## o'quinn (2009 December 8)

Helló!


----------



## Lullus (2009 December 8)

Pálinkás Jó reggelt !


----------



## formen (2009 December 8)

Üdv mindenkinek !


----------



## ackos (2009 December 8)

Szép Napot!


----------



## Wragx (2009 December 8)

Szép napot kívánok mindenkinek!


----------



## kálmán.ildi (2009 December 8)

Helló! Jelenléti ív aláírva.


----------



## ackos (2009 December 8)

Továbbá szép estét is


----------



## Aurora18 (2009 December 8)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Alba Regia (2009 December 8)

Ismét jelen vagyok.


----------



## j_roni (2009 December 9)

Jelen


----------



## shihaya (2009 December 9)

Szép napot


----------



## Akritas (2009 December 9)

Jó reggelt!


----------



## Boglarkax (2009 December 9)

Sziasztok, jó reggelt a most ébredezőknek. Bogi voltam


----------



## maya77 (2009 December 9)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Reia (2009 December 9)

sZIASZTOK ÉS SZÉP NAPOT!


----------



## Cintia87 (2009 December 9)

Sziasztok! Jelen! További szép napot mindenkinek!


----------



## gtakats (2009 December 9)

jelen


----------



## gtakats (2009 December 9)

amugy sziasztok is egyben


----------



## mjuli (2009 December 9)

Itt voltam.Szép estét mindenkinek! Mjuli


----------



## kálmán.ildi (2009 December 9)

Bejelentkezve!
Szép estét és nektek is jó böngészést.


----------



## kálmán.ildi (2009 December 9)

Lehet hogy mind megvan?


----------



## carcass69 (2009 December 9)

Szép jóestét mindenkinek! Mindjárt megyek gályázni este tízre, nektek további jó időtöltést kívánok!


----------



## angel74 (2009 December 9)

Sziasztok!

A pihenőknek jóéjszakát, a dolgozóknak jó munkát kívánok!


----------



## Perszephoné (2009 December 9)

Jelen.
További szép estét.


----------



## Akritas (2009 December 10)

Halihó!


----------



## dobike (2009 December 10)

Üdvözlet mindenkinek!


----------



## kálmán.ildi (2009 December 10)

Sziasztok! Újra itt vagyok. (egy darabig)


----------



## karamellpuding (2009 December 10)

Sziasztok! Köszönöm a lehetőséget...


----------



## Akritas (2009 December 11)

Jó reggelt!


----------



## euphorion (2009 December 11)

Jó reggelt, napot, estét mindenkinek!


----------



## dobike (2009 December 11)

Jó reggelt...


----------



## krabat1 (2009 December 11)

csoki!
újra itt!


----------



## kozakm (2009 December 11)

Mindenkinek üdvözlet, szép napot !:..: :444:


----------



## Duttya (2009 December 11)

Üdv mindenkinek! Köszönöm a lehetőséget a 20 gyors összeszedésére


----------



## Ruzsy (2009 December 11)

sziasztok, szép napot


----------



## CsendesZaj (2009 December 11)

Köszi! Sziasztok, Jelen)


----------



## Rachne (2009 December 11)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Alba Regia (2009 December 11)

Jelen.


----------



## zombilla (2009 December 12)

hurrá, mindjárt megvan a 20


----------



## montmartre (2009 December 12)

lassan nekem is alakul


----------



## korall44 (2009 December 12)

Miért kell az Nektek?


----------



## klauska (2009 December 12)

Jelen


----------



## Pamacska25 (2009 December 12)

sziasztok!


----------



## Dani:) (2009 December 12)

itt vagyok


----------



## Dani:) (2009 December 12)

lehet, hogy sikerül


----------



## Dani:) (2009 December 12)

a két üzenetküldése köüzöttlegalább20 mp-nek kell eltelnie


----------



## Dani:) (2009 December 12)

kitartó vagyok


----------



## Dani:) (2009 December 12)

14.


----------



## Dani:) (2009 December 12)

na, de nem is beszélek feleslegesen, ez egy jelenléti ív


----------



## Dani:) (2009 December 12)

jelen


----------



## Dani:) (2009 December 12)

még most is jelen


----------



## Dani:) (2009 December 12)

itt


----------



## Dani:) (2009 December 12)

már csak kettő


----------



## Dani:) (2009 December 12)

újra itt


----------



## Dani:) (2009 December 12)

na,most?


----------



## Dani:) (2009 December 12)




----------



## harlydavidson (2009 December 12)

Jo napot mindenkinek!


----------



## harlydavidson (2009 December 12)

áááá kettö kell


----------



## harlydavidson (2009 December 12)

ewz gyorsdan meglesz XD


----------



## harlydavidson (2009 December 12)

megvan


----------



## paperninja (2009 December 12)

köszönet, szép napot!


----------



## B.U. (2009 December 12)

Helo hamarosan itt a Karácsony


----------



## Akritas (2009 December 12)

Üdv!


----------



## kelcas (2009 December 12)

Hozzászólások kellenek.


----------



## kelcas (2009 December 12)

Még kell vagy 6.


----------



## kelcas (2009 December 12)

5


----------



## kálmán.ildi (2009 December 12)

Még ittvagyok!


----------



## kelcas (2009 December 12)

4


----------



## kelcas (2009 December 12)

Üdv Ildikó!


----------



## kelcas (2009 December 12)

3


----------



## kelcas (2009 December 12)

2


----------



## kelcas (2009 December 12)

1


----------



## szilva75 (2009 December 12)

Üdv!!


----------



## Ilka 51 (2009 December 12)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg



Nem köszönök.  Úgysem fogadja senki.


----------



## kelcas (2009 December 12)

Üdv Ilka 51!


----------



## kiscofis (2009 December 12)

Sziasztok, beköszönök én is!


----------



## gipsi queen (2009 December 12)

Sziasztok.....MINDENKIT SOK BARATSAGAL udvozlom....uj tagok es regi egyaranyban es termeszetesen Melittat is( nagyon jo volt egyutt tracsolni....koszonom ! )
Kedves Ilka51 es meg sok ujoncok.....orulok hogy itt vagytok es meg ha senki nem valaszol,AZ CSAK LATSZAT,mert mindig valaki ir es udv. mindenkit !
Legyen egy kellemes hetvege!


----------



## Akritas (2009 December 12)

Hahó!


----------



## Ilka 51 (2009 December 12)

kelcas írta:


> Üdv Ilka 51!




Én is üdvözöllek benneteket! gipsi queent is!


----------



## Akritas (2009 December 12)

Jó estét!


----------



## bullock74 (2009 December 12)

Szép Álmokat!


----------



## Noia (2009 December 13)

Melitta írta:


> 1, jelen




Sziasztok!
Hát ez remek!
Köszönöm!


----------



## patibo (2009 December 13)

Üdv mindenkinek !!!!


----------



## miakiafene (2009 December 13)

Sziasztok!
Én is köszönöm a lehetőséget!
Bea


----------



## kozakm (2009 December 13)

Üdvözlök mindenkit!
Remélem a karácsonyi bevásárlással már végeztetek.
:222:


----------



## kálmán.ildi (2009 December 13)

Sziasztok! Itt vagyok, csak benézek a chat szobába! Gyertek ti is.


----------



## Laci455 (2009 December 13)

Halihó... Sziasztok


----------



## Laci455 (2009 December 13)

Sziasztok... Szép Napot Mindenkinek.


----------



## krahacs (2009 December 13)

sziasztok...
További kellemes vasárnap délutánt kivánok mindenkinek.


----------



## kálmán.ildi (2009 December 13)

Ha túl vagytok az ebéden, gyertek a chat-szobába.


----------



## siskalilla13 (2009 December 13)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Dara' (2009 December 13)

hali, en is itt vagyok


----------



## Csuti28 (2009 December 13)

Sziasztok!!!


----------



## Hocuspoke (2009 December 13)

hello


----------



## Hocuspoke (2009 December 13)

üdv


----------



## Hocuspoke (2009 December 13)

7


----------



## Hocuspoke (2009 December 13)

8


----------



## Hocuspoke (2009 December 13)

9


----------



## Hocuspoke (2009 December 13)

10


----------



## Hocuspoke (2009 December 13)

11


----------



## Hocuspoke (2009 December 13)

12


----------



## Hocuspoke (2009 December 13)

13


----------



## Hocuspoke (2009 December 13)

14


----------



## Hocuspoke (2009 December 13)

15


----------



## Hocuspoke (2009 December 13)

16


----------



## Hocuspoke (2009 December 13)

17


----------



## Hocuspoke (2009 December 13)

18


----------



## Hocuspoke (2009 December 13)

19


----------



## Hocuspoke (2009 December 13)

20


----------



## petra08 (2009 December 13)

21


----------



## Alba Regia (2009 December 13)

Jelen.


----------



## Adamo (2009 December 13)

Udv mindenkinek Angliabol!


----------



## sunsetblv (2009 December 14)

Sziasztok!!!!!!!


----------



## boy56 (2009 December 14)

jelentkezek


----------



## korall44 (2009 December 14)

Szerencsés hetet kívánok!


----------



## gtakats (2009 December 14)

sziasztok, tegnap nem voltam


----------



## gtakats (2009 December 14)

ezért ma 2x is


----------



## Nelllyy (2009 December 14)

Jelen


----------



## Alba Regia (2009 December 14)

Itt vagyok.


----------



## paulminsc (2009 December 14)

en is itt


----------



## kozakm (2009 December 15)

:..:Üdvözlök mindenkit!


----------



## Dzsinna (2009 December 15)

Sziasztok!

Szép napot mindenkinek!!


----------



## nekem18 (2009 December 15)

Én is felébredtem!


----------



## csoban1 (2009 December 15)

Hozzászólás


----------



## Duttya (2009 December 15)

Szép jó napot mindenkinek!


----------



## ancsa555 (2009 December 15)

kösz a segítséget!


----------



## 5molly (2009 December 15)

Sziasztok!
Most regisztárltam és nagyon tetszik az oldal))


----------



## breki2430 (2009 December 15)

Üdv mindenkinek.


----------



## mivanza (2009 December 15)

Sziasztok! De jó lenne ha mindenki jól lenne!


----------



## breki2430 (2009 December 15)

kell


----------



## breki2430 (2009 December 15)

még


----------



## breki2430 (2009 December 15)

pár


----------



## breki2430 (2009 December 15)

hozzászólás


----------



## breki2430 (2009 December 15)

a húszhoz


----------



## breki2430 (2009 December 15)

18


----------



## breki2430 (2009 December 15)

19


----------



## breki2430 (2009 December 15)

ezzel meglesz végre a 20


----------



## valeslie (2009 December 15)

Sziasztok!
Én is igyekszem hamar elérni a 20-at... Amúgy jók ezek a szójátékok!


----------



## DiLee (2009 December 15)

jelen vagyok


----------



## kálmán.ildi (2009 December 15)

Sziasztok és szép napot mindenkinek.


----------



## zolen92 (2009 December 15)

De nem szeretem a telet


----------



## Alba Regia (2009 December 15)

Sziasztok,itt vagyok.


----------



## kozakm (2009 December 16)

Üdvözlök Mindenkit!
Esik a HÓÓÓÓÓÓ


----------



## Nadaca (2009 December 16)

Üdvözlet mindenkinek! Én is itt vagyok.


----------



## Liliteve (2009 December 16)

hóesésben gyönyörködős délutánt mindenkinek!


----------



## qgli51 (2009 December 16)

Üdvözletem mindenkinek az oldalon.


----------



## qgli51 (2009 December 16)

Kinek hozott virgácsot a mikulás.


----------



## qgli51 (2009 December 16)

* SZEPTEMBER VÉGÉN *

Még nyílnak a völgyben a kerti virágok,
Még zöldel a nyárfa az ablak előtt,
De látod amottan a téli világot?
Már hó takará el a bérci tetőt.
Még ifju szivemben a lángsugarú nyár
S még benne virít az egész kikelet,
De íme sötét hajam őszbe vegyűl már,
A tél dere már megüté fejemet. Elhull a virág, eliramlik az élet...
Űlj, hitvesem, űlj az ölembe ide!
Ki most fejedet kebelemre tevéd le,
Holnap nem omolsz-e sirom fölibe?
Oh mondd: ha előbb halok el, tetemimre
Könnyezve borítasz-e szemfödelet?
S rábírhat-e majdan egy ifju szerelme,
Hogy elhagyod érte az én nevemet?
Ha eldobod egykor az özvegyi fátyolt,
Fejfámra sötét lobogóul akaszd,
Én feljövök érte a síri világból
Az éj közepén, s oda leviszem azt,
Letörleni véle könyűimet érted,
Ki könnyeden elfeledéd hivedet,
S e szív sebeit bekötözni, ki téged
Még akkor is, ott is, örökre szeret!
(Koltó, 1847. szeptember.)


----------



## xorfrion (2009 December 16)

Esik a hó!


----------



## qgli51 (2009 December 16)

Nem szeretem a telet inkább a meleget szeretem,de nem vagyok meleg.


----------



## kálmán.ildi (2009 December 16)

Sziasztok! Bóklászok egy kicsit.


----------



## Victoria20 (2009 December 16)

Sziasztok


----------



## angel74 (2009 December 16)

Szép estét mindenkinek!


----------



## hemp (2009 December 16)

Sziasztok.


----------



## Alba Regia (2009 December 16)

Itt vagyok.


----------



## korall44 (2009 December 17)

A mínusz 20 fok neeeeem lesz jó!


----------



## kozakm (2009 December 17)

Üdvözlök Mindenkit!!!
Nagyon hideg van


----------



## qgli51 (2009 December 17)

Sziasztok sajnos még hidegebb lesz lehet szánkózni.


----------



## kálmán.ildi (2009 December 17)

Sziasztok!
Benéztem, kicsit keresgéltem, de már mennem kell.


----------



## jbaj (2009 December 17)

Sziasztok!! Egy hét és Karácsony...alig várom...


----------



## Alba Regia (2009 December 17)

Most is itt vagyok.


----------



## korall44 (2009 December 18)

Segítség! Megfagyok!


----------



## KaiSzep (2009 December 18)

Sziasztok! Én is itt vagyok!


----------



## freeda (2009 December 18)

be köszönök de még nem megyek
inkább itt maradok veletek


----------



## Ritus91 (2009 December 18)

sziasztok! új vagyok


----------



## Lazarevics (2009 December 18)

Hello bello! Régi és mégis új vagyok :smile:


----------



## km25 (2009 December 18)

sziasztok


----------



## palladdin26 (2009 December 18)

Jelen!


----------



## Lazarevics (2009 December 18)

:444:


----------



## angel74 (2009 December 18)

Angyal jelen!


----------



## cupp (2009 December 18)

*vagyok *


----------



## Lazarevics (2009 December 18)

Miért van ilyen sűsűn szerver hiba? Itt is vagyok, nem is vagyok


----------



## Nathrakh (2009 December 18)

itt vagyok


----------



## evzsen (2009 December 19)

csak az ördög tudja hol vagzok


----------



## kozakm (2009 December 19)

Üdvözlök Mindenkit!
Nagyon hideg van


----------



## jaja20 (2009 December 19)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg



sziasztok mindenki! Mindenkinek kivánok kellemes ünnepeket!


----------



## jaja20 (2009 December 19)

kisskisskiss


km25 írta:


> sziasztok


----------



## Amandine (2009 December 19)

csatlakozom az előttem szólóhoz...
mindenkinek nagyon békés és boldog ünnepeket kívánok!


----------



## Alba Regia (2009 December 19)

Szevasztok,itt vagyok.


----------



## angylkaLD (2009 December 20)

Boldog Karácsonyt


----------



## angylkaLD (2009 December 20)

... és új évet


----------



## angylkaLD (2009 December 20)

...mindenkinek


----------



## Betty(tündi) (2009 December 20)

és fehér karácsonyt!


----------



## Betty(tündi) (2009 December 20)

és jó éjszakát.


----------



## paladrain (2009 December 20)

Sziasztok!
Kellemes ünnepeket mindenkinek!


----------



## kálmán.ildi (2009 December 20)

Szép napot mindenkinek!


----------



## stvn (2009 December 20)

Kellemes karácsonyi ünnepeket és eredményekben gazdag boldog új évet kívánok a közösség minden tagjának!


----------



## rengab (2009 December 20)

Sziasztok!
én is jelentkezem, itt vagyok! 
Üdvözlet Mindenkinek!


----------



## xikla (2009 December 20)

Hali! Boldog Karácsonyt Mindenkinek!


----------



## Alba Regia (2009 December 20)

Itt vagyok most.


----------



## bogyobaba (2009 December 21)

Köszi Melitta!
Fél óraja próbálkozom a 20-al)


----------



## bogyobaba (2009 December 21)

Ja és boldog karácsonyt mindenkinek!


----------



## szylvy4 (2009 December 21)

Sziasztok !! Itt vagyok !

Légy optimista ! Ha citrommal kínál meg az élet , kérj hozzá Martinit !!


----------



## Hedvigg (2009 December 21)

Jelen!


----------



## Alba Regia (2009 December 21)

Itt vagyok. KELLEMES ÜNNEPEKET.


----------



## Tadeusz (2009 December 22)

Jelen.


----------



## Alba Regia (2009 December 22)

Itt vagyok.


----------



## leozin (2009 December 23)

sziasztok


----------



## katusss (2009 December 23)

Jelen


----------



## Zorm (2009 December 23)

ez nem froogolás?


----------



## kozakm (2009 December 23)

Üdvözlök Mindenkit!!!
Kellemes Karácsonyi Ünnepeket!!! kiss


----------



## nagynezsoka (2009 December 23)

*Ünnepi Jókívánságok!!!*

*Minden Állandó Tagnak és Látogatónak, Békés Karácsonyi Ünnepeket kívánok!*


----------



## Alkyone (2009 December 23)

Kellemes Ünnepeket...mindenkinek!


----------



## bgandalf (2009 December 23)

Boldog karácsonyt mindenkinek!


----------



## Sünde (2009 December 23)

Mindenkinek Kellemes Karácsonyi Ünnepeket Kívánok!!!!


----------



## norema (2009 December 23)

Békés, boldog karácsonyt!


----------



## Dörmögő (2009 December 23)

Áldott Karácsony Nektek!


----------



## katusss (2009 December 24)

Kellemes Karácsonyi Ünnepeket!


----------



## kálmán.ildi (2009 December 24)

_"Az öröm ott kezdődik, amikor abbahagyod saját boldogságod_ keresését azért, hogy megkísérelj másokat boldoggá tenni."
/Q/
Boldog Karácsonyt mindenkinek!


----------



## rujcika (2009 December 24)

Jelen


----------



## Sanyi152 (2009 December 24)

Csillagszóró szórja fényét,
árasztja a szeretetet s a békét.
Angyalka száll házad felett,
hogy átadjon egy üzenetet: 
BOLDOG KARÁCSONYT MINDENKINEK!
Sanyi​


----------



## Szgyorgy (2009 December 24)

Kellemes Ünnepeket mindenkinek!


----------



## viti68 (2009 December 24)

Boldog karácsonyt!!!


----------



## krahacs (2009 December 24)

Ma éjjel angyal száll minden házra,
hogy a békét, a szeretetet vigyázza.
Ez az érzés járja át otthonod,
Te és szeretteid legyetek boldogok.


----------



## bandika0713 (2009 December 24)

Jelen


----------



## ponilany (2009 December 24)

Kellemes karácsonyt mindenkinek!!!


----------



## reta_9 (2009 December 24)

boldog karácsonyt mindenkinek


----------



## nilia (2009 December 24)

Jelen!
Boldog karácsonyt mindenkinek!


----------



## ladybella88 (2009 December 24)

*Az ünneplés csak annak jelent valamit, aki részt vesz benne.*

Boldog Karácsonyt mindenkinek


----------



## Alba Regia (2009 December 24)

Itt vagyok.Áldott karácsonyi ünnepeket.


----------



## LinZee (2009 December 25)

Minden fórumozónak kellemes ünnepeket kivánok!!!!!


----------



## Szgyorgy (2009 December 25)

ALoha


----------



## Vargusz (2009 December 26)

Mindenkinek örömteli,áldott karácsonyt!


----------



## yxas (2009 December 26)

Kellemes ünnepeket mindenkinek!


----------



## mari-jani (2009 December 27)

hali


----------



## Thally (2009 December 28)

Szép estét mindenkinek!


----------



## Lily Ghanem (2009 December 28)

helló


----------



## Bv.Colonel (2009 December 28)

"A jég megtört, a parádét én vezénylem!"
(Ilf-Petrov)


----------



## picilany0525 (2009 December 28)

Helló! Szép napot mindenkinek!!


----------



## niola (2009 December 28)

hello


----------



## Vakapi (2009 December 28)

Köszönöm a segítséget Lelitta! Ez jól jött. Tényleg új vagyok, éppen a karbantartás előtt regiztem, így várnom kellett két napot, hogy tudjak a témák között válogatni.


----------



## masi11 (2009 December 28)

Szép napot mindenkinek.


----------



## Bv.Colonel (2009 December 28)

Hali!


----------



## Amureia (2009 December 28)

Sziasztok! Remélem jól telt mindenkinek az ünnep!


----------



## andribandri (2009 December 28)

Sziasztok! Örülök, hogy Rátok találtam!


----------



## reyno93 (2009 December 28)

good night


----------



## andribandri (2009 December 28)

Hello!


----------



## cippo (2009 December 28)

Sziasztok,
nem könnyű ám huszat hozzászólni. 
Boldog ünnepeket mindenkinek - Cippó


----------



## KingArthur (2009 December 28)

Sziasztok!
Mindenkinek jó fórumozást kívánok!


----------



## Alba Regia (2009 December 28)

Sziasztok , itt vagyok .


----------



## hesztee (2009 December 29)

Sziasztok, itt vagyok én is!


----------



## D87 (2009 December 29)

Sziasztok!
Most regisztráltam, annak reményében, hogy így le tudok tölteni egy könyvet, de sajnos még 2 napot kell várnom, mint utólag megtudtam. :2:


----------



## Rinelda (2009 December 29)

Fénnyel teli szép estét!

Rinelda


----------



## Balucaptain (2009 December 29)

Jó napot mindenkinek!

Épp munkában vagyok szóval ráérek...


----------



## chinese (2009 December 29)

sziasztok, szép napot!


----------



## masi11 (2009 December 29)

Üdv minden forumozónak.


----------



## amarilla86 (2009 December 29)

szia!

Remélem sikerül hamar begyűjtenem!


----------



## ennci (2009 December 29)

Boldog Új Évet kívánok mindenkinek!


----------



## ennci (2009 December 29)

jelen


----------



## ennci (2009 December 29)

még mindig


----------



## amarilla86 (2009 December 29)

Balucaptain írta:


> Jó napot mindenkinek!
> 
> Épp munkában vagyok szóval ráérek...


 
Én is dolgozok...


----------



## spa4 (2009 December 29)

Kellemes délutánt mindenkinek...


----------



## kozakm (2009 December 29)

_*Üdvözlök Mindenkit!*_


----------



## James 515 (2009 December 29)

Sziasztok kellemes ünnepeket


----------



## kbogar (2009 December 29)

Buék!


----------



## Soska3 (2009 December 29)

Mindenkinek vidám, boldog új esztendőt kívánok!


----------



## kannalinda (2009 December 29)

Sziasztok,

Mindenkinek kellemes unnepeket kivanok, 

Linda


----------



## kimaira (2009 December 29)

Boldog Új Évet mindenkinek =)


----------



## maryann-c (2009 December 29)

Üdv Mindenki!!


----------



## Utuha (2009 December 29)

Mindenkinek jó estét!
Dobáljatok tüzijátékot


----------



## Hawkz (2009 December 29)

Szép estét mindenkinek!


----------



## kálmán.ildi (2009 December 29)

*Sziasztok!

Boldog Új Esztendőt Kívánok mindenkinek.

*


----------



## GGEKE (2009 December 29)

Sziasztok


----------



## WicusSsz (2009 December 29)

kösziköszi.


----------



## Alba Regia (2009 December 29)

Sziasztok,itt vagyok.


----------



## dupla13 (2009 December 29)

Kellemes ünnepeket!


----------



## katimami (2009 December 29)

Sziasztok!

Új vagyok és gyűjtögetek...

Mottóm: A boldogság pillangó, ha kergeted könnyen elillan, de ha kinyújtod a kezed és vársz, leszáll rád!


----------



## szils (2009 December 30)

üdv mindenkinek, én is gyüjtögetőben


----------



## szils (2009 December 30)

..és minden jót az új évben, mindenkinek!

mégha az nem is létező, csak ... a francba!... bekövetkező


----------



## Katikám (2009 December 30)

Hi everybody !


----------



## kálmán.ildi (2009 December 30)

*Jöttem, hogy megint veletek töltsek egy napot.*


----------



## kimaira (2009 December 30)

helloka


----------



## kbmonika (2009 December 30)

Hello


----------



## Lalikiri (2009 December 30)

*Új tag *

Hahó!
Már én is köztetek vagyok. Kedvenc témaköreim: utazás, zene,kultúra, eszperantó mozgalom.
Mindenkinek BÚÉK!
Üdv: Lalikiri


----------



## mizem (2009 December 30)

sziasztok

szép napot mindenkinek


----------



## Pingallócska (2009 December 30)

Sziasztok!

Köszi a moderátornak, hogy kitalálta a topikot!


----------



## qgli51 (2009 December 30)

Szép napot és boldog újévet


----------



## spa4 (2009 December 30)

Sziasztok


----------



## Bocicsoki (2009 December 30)

Én is jelen!


----------



## lidicica (2009 December 30)

Mindenkinek nagyon boldog uj évet kivánok!

lidicica


----------



## katimami (2009 December 30)

Sziasztok!

Ma láttam az Avatar című filmet a moziban, mindenkinek ajánlom!


----------



## apci54 (2009 December 30)

Boldog névnapot a Dávid-oknak!


----------



## bgvera29 (2009 December 30)

Sziasztok!
Ez a kis versike pár óra múlva nagyon aktuális lesz:



Eljött a nap, mely lezár egy évet.
A jövőtök rejtsen sok boldogságot és szépet!
Álmotok s vágyatok valóra váljon,
Mindenkire boldog új esztendő várjon!


----------



## Alba Regia (2009 December 30)

Buék


----------



## brunca01 (2009 December 30)

Boldog Új Évet mindenkinek


----------



## jennys (2009 December 30)

*Utolsó napján ennek az évnek szerencsemalackák megint útra kélnek,
azt kívánom néked,hogyha arra járnak,térjenek be hozzád és maradjanak nálad!
B.Ú.É.K.!!!!
*


----------



## heniu (2009 December 30)

Mikor kigyúlnak a fények, 
pajkos tündérek zenélnek. 
Huncut mosollyal egy rád kacsint, 
kicsi kendőből csillámport hint. 
Így adja át az üzenetet: 
Boldog Új Évet neked!


----------



## fedbca (2009 December 30)

Üdv Mindenkinek 
BUÉK


----------



## Mazsizsi (2009 December 31)

Robotzsaru


----------



## Hugica1318 (2009 December 31)

B.u.é.k. Mindenkinek


----------



## Hugica1318 (2009 December 31)

B.u.é.k. Mindenkinek


----------



## Hugica1318 (2009 December 31)

B.u.é.k. Mindenkinek


----------



## Hugica1318 (2009 December 31)

B.u.é.k. Mindenkinek


----------



## Hugica1318 (2009 December 31)

B.u.é.k. Mindenkinek


----------



## Hugica1318 (2009 December 31)

B.u.é.k. Mindenkinek


----------



## Hugica1318 (2009 December 31)

B.u.é.k. Mindenkinek


----------



## Hugica1318 (2009 December 31)

B.u.é.k. Mindenkinek


----------



## Hugica1318 (2009 December 31)

B.u.é.k. Mindenkinek


----------



## Hugica1318 (2009 December 31)

B.u.é.k. Mindenkinek


----------



## Hugica1318 (2009 December 31)

B.u.é.k. Mindenkinek


----------



## Hugica1318 (2009 December 31)

B.U.É.K. MINDENKINEK
Tudna nekem valaki segíteni? Hogyan kellletölteni erről azoldalról? Nem tudok csak fura üzit kapok


----------



## chinese (2009 December 31)

BUÉK Mindenkinek!


----------



## darton82 (2009 December 31)

Sziasztok!
Boldog új évet mindenkinek


----------



## Sjam (2009 December 31)

Boldog Békés Új Évet kívánok!


----------



## GGEKE (2009 December 31)

Sziasztok


----------



## kiki252 (2009 December 31)

helló mindenkinek!


----------



## kiki252 (2009 December 31)

Boldog új évet!


----------



## halliel (2009 December 31)

Boldog Újévet Kívánok mindenkinek!


----------



## nagynezsoka (2009 December 31)

*Búék*

*B* orongós napok tűnjetek tova,
*O *kkal szomorú ne legyél soha!*
L *épteid kísérje töretlen szerencse,*
D *erűs percek rajzoljanak mosolyt a szemedre!*
O *szoljanak el az óévnek sötét árnyai,*
G *úzsból szabaduljanak a képzelet szárnyai!*

Ú *j évet hozzon a nesztelen iramló idő,*
J *öjjön már a rég várt, csodálatos jövő!*

É *vek ha múltok, ha elszálltok napok,*
V *idámságot, örömet számolatlan adjatok!*
E *lfusson most az óévnek malac a,*
T *öbbé ne legyen senkinek panasza!*

K *erüljön betegség, bánat messzire,*
Í *rmagjuk is vesszen mind a semmibe!*
V *ágyaid sorra valóra váljanak,*
Á *lnok szavak többé ne bántsanak!*
N *övekedjen az igaz barátok tábora,
*O* kosan élj, ne legyél ostoba!*
K* ívánom neked, legyen 365 szép ünneped!


----------



## erka198 (2009 December 31)

Sikerekben gazdag, boldog új évet kívánok mindenkinek!!!


----------



## sekeb (2009 December 31)

CSatlakozom a jókivánságokhoz


----------



## feketécske (2009 December 31)

Gazdagon megáldott, örömteli Újesztendőt kívánok minden kedves tag számára!


----------



## Egom (2009 December 31)

Most már én is jelen vagyok!


----------



## Egom (2009 December 31)

Boldog pillanatokat, perceket kívánok Nektek 2010-re. De abból rengeteget!!!


----------



## zenezsu (2009 December 31)

Boldog Ùjévet mindenkinek!


----------



## Chiquitita (2009 December 31)

Sziasztok!


----------



## gyuri52 (2009 December 31)

Békés-szeretetben szerencsében -anyagiban gazdag újesztendőt kívánok


----------



## konyveslajos (2009 December 31)

Békés, boldog új évet mindenkinek!


----------



## Alba Regia (2009 December 31)

Buék.


----------



## Grand9 (2009 December 31)

Buék


----------



## zorya (2009 December 31)

*20 hsz*

 köszike, és szia!!!


----------



## zorya (2009 December 31)

*Buék!!!!!*

kiss


----------



## bada2223 (2009 December 31)

Ide is belinkelem a legújabb kedvencemet, ha már Szilveszter van
BUÉK!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-CinPyf08a4


----------



## blythe (2010 Január 1)

Boldog Új Évet! :ugras: :4: :0: :777:


----------



## DerKM (2010 Január 1)

Sikerekben Gazdag És Boldog Új Esztendőt Kívánok Minden Egyes Kedves Embernek Eme Helyen
Megárt az eszperente szólánc.


----------



## ladri (2010 Január 1)

sziasztok


----------



## Vargusz (2010 Január 1)

Eredményekben gazdag,boldog új esztendőt kívánok!!!


----------



## Aleez4 (2010 Január 1)

B.Ú.É.K. mindenkinek!


----------



## BLina (2010 Január 1)

Boldog új évet!


----------



## rakavili (2010 Január 1)

Sziasztok


----------



## rakavili (2010 Január 1)

Boldog új évet mindenkinek!


----------



## rakavili (2010 Január 1)

és még minig jelen...


----------



## rakavili (2010 Január 1)

Magamban is jól eltársalgom magammal...


----------



## rakavili (2010 Január 1)

8. üres a polc...


----------



## rakavili (2010 Január 1)

9. kis Ferenc


----------



## rakavili (2010 Január 1)

10. tiszta víz...


----------



## rakavili (2010 Január 1)

Nem kívánok senkinek se
különösebben nagy dolgot.


----------



## rakavili (2010 Január 1)

Mindenki, amennyire tud,
legyen boldog.


----------



## rakavili (2010 Január 1)

Érje el, ki mit szeretne,
s ha elérte, többre vágyjon,


----------



## rakavili (2010 Január 1)

s megint többre. Tiszta szívből
ezt kívánom.


----------



## rakavili (2010 Január 1)

Szaporodjon ez az ország
Emberségbe’, hitbe’, kedvbe’,
s ki honnan jött, soha soha
ne feledje.


----------



## rakavili (2010 Január 1)

Mert míg tudod, ki vagy, mért vagy,
vissza nem fognak a kátyúk…


----------



## rakavili (2010 Január 1)

A többit majd apródonként
megcsináljuk.


----------



## rakavili (2010 Január 1)

Végül pedig azt kívánom,
legyen béke. –


----------



## rakavili (2010 Január 1)

Gyönyörködjünk még sokáig
a lehulló hópihékbe’!


----------



## rakavili (2010 Január 1)

(Kányádi Sándor: Csendes pohárköszöntő újév reggelén)


----------



## rakavili (2010 Január 1)

Bár már nincs reggel, ezzel a verssel kívánok mindenkinek boldog újévet!


----------



## bucimacika (2010 Január 1)

Boldog új évet kívánok mindenkinek!


----------



## bucimacika (2010 Január 1)

Itt csak debreceniek vannak?


----------



## bucimacika (2010 Január 1)

Már csak azért, mert az előttem szóló 18 ember mind debreceni.


----------



## bucimacika (2010 Január 1)

Ha jól számoltam.


----------



## bucimacika (2010 Január 1)

Most látom csak, hogy Egerből is írtak már egy páran


----------



## Csoni (2010 Január 1)

BUÉK!
Nem mindenki Debreceni! (és Egri)


----------



## Csoni (2010 Január 1)

"Mi" is itt vagyunk Baranyából!


----------



## Csoni (2010 Január 1)

Most legalább lehet hozzászólni!
Máskor mindig túlterhelt a szerver!


----------



## szils (2010 Január 1)

Boldog új évet kívánok mindenkinek!


----------



## szils (2010 Január 1)

Boldog új évet kívánok mindenkinek! kiss


----------



## Ecner (2010 Január 1)

Most regisztráltam és ez lesz az első hozzászólásom 
Üdv mindenkinek és sikerekben gazdag 2010-es évet kívánok!kiss


----------



## Alba Regia (2010 Január 1)

Még mindig BUÉK!!!!


----------



## nuance (2010 Január 1)

Szép, nyugis új évet kivánok!


----------



## stevegrand (2010 Január 1)

Boldog Új Évet Kívánok!


----------



## Jadelyn (2010 Január 2)

Sziasztok! Fantasztikus az oldal


----------



## Jadelyn (2010 Január 2)

És persze BUÉK mindenkinek!


----------



## gynetti (2010 Január 2)

Mindenkinek BUÉK!

Netti


----------



## enjoy (2010 Január 2)

BUÉK!! Jó ez az oldal


----------



## flumi1 (2010 Január 2)

Gondjaid kerüljenek,
asztalaid terüljenek,
tárcáid ne ürüljenek,
fürtjeid ne őszüljenek,
barátaid szeressenek,
jó tündérek kövessenek!
BUÉK!


----------



## gipsi queen (2010 Január 2)

Sziasztok.....kivanok egy jo evet bekessegbe,megertesbe es sok egeszseget mindenkinek,udv.


----------



## szele78 (2010 Január 2)

köszi


----------



## Alba Regia (2010 Január 2)

Üdv mindenkinek,itt vagyok.


----------



## zsoka4060 (2010 Január 2)

Sziasztok! Szerintetek tényleg szükség van arra, hogy az új tagoknak 20 hozzászólást össze kell gyűjteniük, hogy pl. zenét letölthessenek? Őszintén szólva engem időnként zavar, hogy valaki "belerondít" egy-egy szójátékba csak azért, hogy meglegyen a 20 hozzászólása. Persze, nem ez az élet legfontosabb problémája, csak hát...


----------



## angel74 (2010 Január 3)

Békés, boldog 2010-es évet kívánok mindegyikőtöknek!


----------



## alias... (2010 Január 3)

Üdv Mindenkinek!


----------



## AlisonGlover (2010 Január 3)

Boldog Új Évet mindenkinek!


----------



## sufnimanó (2010 Január 3)

_Tudod, egy napon megértettem, hogy senki nem segíthet. Az ember szeretetre vágyik... de senki nem segít, soha. Mikor ezt megérti az ember, erős lesz és magányos._

szerintem meg szeretni vágyik inkább, és persze magányos, de azért néha segítenek is neki


----------



## sufnimanó (2010 Január 3)

ja és köszönöm a segítséget, már csak 10x kell hozzászólnom valami nagyon okosat, hogy letölthessek egy könyvet, amit csak itt lehet megtalálni 
ha valakit idegesítek : Virginia Woolf Hullámok / az e-book keresése fórumban, ha jól emlékszem dec 29-i feltöltéssel/ az e-mail címem pedig [email protected]

amúgy jó a canadahun, szívesen lennék itt sokat, csak kevés az időm
Boldog új évet mindenkinek!


----------



## Dovedove (2010 Január 3)

Bulyék


----------



## matyas306 (2010 Január 3)

Kívánom mindenkinek, hogy tanúja legyen 2010-ben egy szebb, új világ rügyfakadásának!


----------



## Alba Regia (2010 Január 3)

Szép estét , itt vagyok.


----------



## Mazsizsi (2010 Január 3)

Orosháza


----------



## Lili69 (2010 Január 3)

Ma sok időt töltöttem itt, és még fogok is !
Boldog Új Évet mindenkinek !


----------



## karak (2010 Január 4)

Örök dilemma.


----------



## karak (2010 Január 4)

jamekka írta:


> Bár még új vagyok de remélem nem csak engem mozgat ez a téma!szivesen megvitatnám veletek ezt a témakört!Ki hisz bennük?Léteznek-e?Egyáltalán ki látott már?



Biztos léteznek.:``:


----------



## karak (2010 Január 4)

Nekem is.


----------



## karak (2010 Január 4)

Cicc


----------



## karak (2010 Január 4)

Komoly feladat..


----------



## karak (2010 Január 4)

Buék.


----------



## karak (2010 Január 4)

Buék!


----------



## karak (2010 Január 4)

Buék.


----------



## karak (2010 Január 4)

Buék!


----------



## karak (2010 Január 4)

Buék!


----------



## karak (2010 Január 4)

Buék!


----------



## karak (2010 Január 4)

Buék!


----------



## karak (2010 Január 4)

Buék!


----------



## karak (2010 Január 4)

Buék!


----------



## karak (2010 Január 4)

Buék!


----------



## szagit (2010 Január 4)

Jelen vagyok én is, de remélem végre sikerül belépnem állandó tagként


----------



## csorieva (2010 Január 4)

Sziasztok. Jó estét


----------



## Monacs (2010 Január 4)

Sziasztok! Új tag vagyok.


----------



## krebs (2010 Január 4)

BÚÉK mindenkinek! Én is új tag vagyok. Húzom a strigulákat, remélem, sikerül belépnem állandó tagként. Nagyon sok érdekes témát találtam itt, szeretném ismereteimet - és kapcsolatrendszeremet - bővíteni


----------



## Gabriele (2010 Január 4)

Sziasztok, üdv mindenkinek! És B.U.É.K!


----------



## chrispir (2010 Január 4)

hali, BÚÉK!


----------



## Alba Regia (2010 Január 4)

Itt vagyok.


----------



## 5bie (2010 Január 4)

Jelen


----------



## Kicsiera (2010 Január 5)

Sziasztok! Boldog Új Évet Kívánok Mindenkinek!


----------



## lirana (2010 Január 5)

sziasztok,x jelen


----------



## korall44 (2010 Január 5)

Hali!


----------



## kozakm (2010 Január 5)

BÚÉK Mindenkinek!!!


----------



## Ebiebi (2010 Január 5)

Utólag is BUÉK és szép napot mindenkinek.


----------



## Loree (2010 Január 5)

Legyen mindenkinek nagyon szép a délutánja! BUÉK!


----------



## metro_joe (2010 Január 5)

búék


----------



## Noci87 (2010 Január 5)

Szép napot mindenkinek!


----------



## kiscsillag79 (2010 Január 5)

Kellemes delutant!


----------



## vajo (2010 Január 5)

Tiszteletem!


----------



## koviagi (2010 Január 5)

Legyen mindenkinek olyan a napja ,amilyennek szeretné!


----------



## Kard a Viharban (2010 Január 5)

Sziasztok!
Igyekszem taggá váni.


----------



## nyulanka (2010 Január 5)

jelen


----------



## Mester 999 (2010 Január 5)

hali!


----------



## Zssz14 (2010 Január 5)

Sziasztok!


----------



## lidicica (2010 Január 5)

Sziasztok! Újra itt vagyok


----------



## Eszter90 (2010 Január 5)

Helló-belló!


----------



## Mazsizsi (2010 Január 5)

Alsőörs


----------



## Alba Regia (2010 Január 5)

Sziasztok,van még valaki.


----------



## cssz11 (2010 Január 6)

hello. itt havazik


----------



## lovizsuzsi (2010 Január 6)

Debrecenben havas eső esik és nagyon csúsznak az utak.


----------



## rlilla2 (2010 Január 6)

nincs túl hideg


----------



## zandi80 (2010 Január 6)

Jelen!


----------



## askvittorio (2010 Január 6)

Üdv!


----------



## nyulanka (2010 Január 6)

jelen


----------



## kati2617 (2010 Január 7)

jelen


----------



## angel74 (2010 Január 7)

Sziasztok!

Szép hétvégét kívánok mindegyikőtöknek!


----------



## nyulanka (2010 Január 7)

jelen. es esik a ho.


----------



## bobsza (2010 Január 7)

Én is itt vagyok, sziasztok.


----------



## Katka2804 (2010 Január 7)

Sziasztok


----------



## gizirozi (2010 Január 7)

Helloooooo


----------



## Kata1123 (2010 Január 7)

halihó


----------



## Kata1123 (2010 Január 7)

mi a helyzet emberek??


----------



## ghitza (2010 Január 7)

mikor lesz már meg a 20??


----------



## ghitza (2010 Január 7)

mindenkinek BUÉK


----------



## tiger1974 (2010 Január 7)

Sziasztok,10.jelen


----------



## ghitza (2010 Január 7)

hüha ez már a 400.oldal...


----------



## Kisati40 (2010 Január 7)

Szia mindenkinek!!!


----------



## Kisati40 (2010 Január 7)

Köszönöm a születésnapi jókívánságokat!!


----------



## Kisati40 (2010 Január 7)

Isten éltesse az Attilákat!!!


----------



## szils (2010 Január 8)

sziasztok


----------



## szils (2010 Január 8)

beh kevesen, ritkán járnak itt manapság... meghalt a virtuális világ?


----------



## zserbo666 (2010 Január 8)

Üdv mindenkinek


----------



## szils (2010 Január 8)

üdv, s pá', balra el..


----------



## szils (2010 Január 8)

mára ennyi a rovásírásnak


----------



## jbaj (2010 Január 8)

itt vagyok, élek és virulok!  *BOLDOG ÚJ ESZTENDŐT MiNDENKiNEK!!!!!*


----------



## netty092 (2010 Január 8)

sziasztok!


----------



## vmonx (2010 Január 8)

Üdvözlök mindenkit!


----------



## korall44 (2010 Január 8)

Én is!


----------



## mannoh (2010 Január 8)

Sziasztok!


----------



## pretenders (2010 Január 8)

Üdv mindenkinek! Nagyon jó ez az oldal.


----------



## fumitsu (2010 Január 8)

hallo


----------



## Mazsizsi (2010 Január 8)

Annamária


----------



## tzsolti2005 (2010 Január 8)

helló


----------



## Bogica129 (2010 Január 8)

Helló!
Szép estét mindenkinek.


----------



## Bogica129 (2010 Január 8)

Szeretném veletek tudatni, hogy jó itt lenni veletek.


----------



## Bogica129 (2010 Január 8)

Mindenkinek szép estét.


----------



## Bogica129 (2010 Január 8)

Gondolkozom, tehát vagyok.


----------



## Bogica129 (2010 Január 8)

Helló hol a meló!


----------



## Bogica129 (2010 Január 8)

Írok mivel ma makacs vagyok.


----------



## Bogica129 (2010 Január 8)

De azért jól vagyok.


----------



## LittlePrincess (2010 Január 8)

Amor omnia vincit!- A szerelem mindent legyőz! (L)


----------



## Bogica129 (2010 Január 8)

Sziasztok!
Bocsi.


----------



## Bogica129 (2010 Január 8)

Szeretek ehhez a közösséghez tartozni.


----------



## Bogica129 (2010 Január 8)

Rövid idő alatt annyi mindent kaptam tőletek. Köszönöm.


----------



## Bogica129 (2010 Január 8)

Üdvözletem küldöm mindenkinek.


----------



## Bogica129 (2010 Január 8)

Sziasztok!
Megyek csicsikálni.
Üdv: Mindenkinek.


----------



## Alba Regia (2010 Január 8)

Jelen


----------



## Lilly17 (2010 Január 9)

én is itt vagyok


----------



## Vargusz (2010 Január 9)

Jó hétvégét Mindenkinek!!!


----------



## Alba Regia (2010 Január 9)

Most is itt vagyok.


----------



## exodus3 (2010 Január 10)

Üdv


----------



## bejczike (2010 Január 10)

Hali!
Na itt vagyok.
Talán ez a 14. hszólásom, iparkodok


----------



## Wackor (2010 Január 10)

Sziasztok! Gyüjtögetek....


----------



## Ewwa (2010 Január 10)

Üdv mindenkinek!


----------



## tuloki (2010 Január 10)

Szia Mindenkinek!


----------



## qgli51 (2010 Január 10)

Üdv mindenkinek sziasztok.


----------



## lampa123 (2010 Január 10)

Hello!


----------



## Bosylvia (2010 Január 10)

hy


----------



## Bosylvia (2010 Január 10)

mindenkinek


----------



## Bosylvia (2010 Január 10)

ezzel


----------



## Bosylvia (2010 Január 10)

egy kicsit


----------



## Bosylvia (2010 Január 10)

lehet húzni az ídőt


----------



## Bosylvia (2010 Január 10)

de hát ha kell a hozzászólás ahhoz,hogy


----------



## Bosylvia (2010 Január 10)

le tudjak tölteni akkor mussz iparkodni


----------



## Bosylvia (2010 Január 10)

kéne már tudni mennyit írjak még


----------



## lampa123 (2010 Január 10)

Nagyon szorgos ma mindenki!


----------



## Bosylvia (2010 Január 10)

csak 3 kellene még?


----------



## Bosylvia (2010 Január 10)

2?


----------



## ani62 (2010 Január 10)

Sziasztok!


----------



## ani62 (2010 Január 10)

holnap fojtatom talán!


----------



## Ins21 (2010 Január 10)

sziasztok!


----------



## anonim05 (2010 Január 10)

hali


----------



## s.maria959709 (2010 Január 10)

Hello!


----------



## Idril (2010 Január 10)

BUÉK mindenkinek!


----------



## Alba Regia (2010 Január 10)

Halló,itt vagyok.


----------



## webcuki (2010 Január 11)

Hahó! Én is itt vagyok!


----------



## webcuki (2010 Január 11)

Már csak három (kettő)...


----------



## webcuki (2010 Január 11)

Meglesz ez


----------



## csabi10 (2010 Január 11)

Vidám Boldog Gondmentes Új Esztendőt mindenkinek!!


----------



## TuAti (2010 Január 11)

Boldog új évet kívánok én is, mindenkinek, sziasztok


----------



## TuAti (2010 Január 11)

Üdvözlet Szentendréről


----------



## Leslie370 (2010 Január 11)

Mindenkinek üdvözlet Mosonmagyaróvárról!


----------



## TuAti (2010 Január 11)

Ismét itt vagyok és köszöntök mindenkit


----------



## bsilvi (2010 Január 11)

Szép estét mindenkinek !


----------



## Sziszi82 (2010 Január 11)

Mindenkinek nagyon kellemes estét kívánok Pörbölyről! )


----------



## Flegmahcunih (2010 Január 11)

Mindenkinek jó sok boldog napot kívánok Törökszentmiklósról


----------



## miki50 (2010 Január 11)

Sziasztok!


----------



## almakert (2010 Január 11)

Hali


----------



## nikacel (2010 Január 11)

Kellemes estét!


----------



## outstepb.boy (2010 Január 11)

viszont


----------



## barikata (2010 Január 11)

Boldog Új Évet mindenkinek !!!


----------



## Lulouch (2010 Január 11)

Béke legyen a szívetekben


----------



## Alba Regia (2010 Január 11)

Itt vagyok.


----------



## hedvi (2010 Január 11)

mindenkinek SZIA!


----------



## roza0827 (2010 Január 12)

mindenkinek boldog új évet és sok sikert mindenhez!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pit-Bull (2010 Január 12)

Üdv mindenki!


----------



## ili74 (2010 Január 12)

sziasztok


----------



## lecho (2010 Január 12)

Sziasztok! Jó reggeltet!


----------



## LittleBug (2010 Január 12)

Hali!
Legyen szép napotok!!!


----------



## mates91 (2010 Január 12)

cshúúmi


----------



## mates91 (2010 Január 12)

üdv


----------



## Ági7005 (2010 Január 12)

sziasztok! Örülök, hogy tagja lehetek az oldalnak.


----------



## angel74 (2010 Január 12)

Szép estét, aztán pedig pihentető éjszakát mindegyikőtöknek!


----------



## Alba Regia (2010 Január 13)

Van valaki?Itt vagyok.


----------



## Óvó néni (2010 Január 13)

Én itt vagyok . De közben Te kiléptél... Új vagyok az oldalon.


----------



## Óvó néni (2010 Január 13)

Most ismerkedem a CanadaHun-nal, néha még döcögősen megy. De próbálkozom !


----------



## strayinu (2010 Január 13)

konbanwa


----------



## incifincike (2010 Január 13)

Sziasztok, csak most találtam rá az oldalra, remélem hasznos tag lehetek én is!


----------



## sziszi009 (2010 Január 13)

Örülök, hogy rátaláltam erre az oldalra.


----------



## Alba Regia (2010 Január 13)

Üdv mindenkinek.


----------



## feri.robi (2010 Január 15)

Kellemes hétvégét kívánok mindenkinek!!!


----------



## feri.robi (2010 Január 15)

*Ha majd belefáradsz abba, hogy az legyél, aki nem vagy, akkor majd végre élvezheted az életet. Idővel rájössz, hogy ez nemcsak örömet szerez, hanem valami sokkal mélyebbet ad: értelmet az életednek.*

* Paulo Coelho *

​ ​


----------



## feri.robi (2010 Január 15)

*Az élet nem arról szól hogy várjuk a vihar elvonulását, hanem arról hogy megtanuljuk hogyan kell táncolni az esőben.*

* Ismeretlen *


----------



## feri.robi (2010 Január 15)

*Nem azért nem merjük, mert nehéz, hanem azért nehéz, mert nem merjük.*

* Lucius Annaeus Seneca *


----------



## feri.robi (2010 Január 15)

*Az idő, amit a rózsádra vesztegettél: 
az teszi olyan fontossá a rózsádat. 
Ha valaki szeret egy virágot, 
amely csak egyetlen példányban 
létezik a csillag milliókon: 
ez épp elég neki, hogy boldog legyen...*

* Antoine de Saint-Exupéry - A kisherceg*


----------



## feri.robi (2010 Január 15)

*...életünk legnagyobb része úgy telik el, hogy rosszul cselekszünk, nagy része úgy, hogy semmit sem csinálunk, szinte egész életünk pedig úgy, hogy mást csinálunk, mint amit kellene.*

* Lucius Annaeus Seneca *


----------



## feri.robi (2010 Január 15)

*Az élet nem más,mint egy villámlás az égen.
Elszalad mint gyors hegyi csermely. *

* Buddha *


----------



## feri.robi (2010 Január 15)

*Időnként elmegyek az orvoshoz, és megvizsgáltatom vele magam, mert az orvos is élni akar. 
Aztán elmegyek a gyógyszertárba, és kiváltom az orvosságot, mert a patikus is élni akar. 
Aztán a gyógyszert a csatornába öntöm - mert én is élni akarok!*

* Mark Twain *


----------



## feri.robi (2010 Január 15)

*Az ötödik születésnapomon történt, hogy apám a vállamra tette kezét, és azt mondta: ne feledd, fiam, ha bármikor szükséged van egy segítő kézre, mindig találsz egyet a karod végén.*

* Sam Levenson *


----------



## feri.robi (2010 Január 15)

*Ha arra születtünk volna, hogy kipattanjunk az ágyból, akkor kenyérpirítóban aludnánk.*

* Jim Davis *


----------



## feri.robi (2010 Január 15)

*Az hogy jól nézel ki, nem biztos, hogy azt jelenti, hogy jól is érzed magad. A halottak is mindig jól néznek ki a koporsójukban.*

* Elvis Presley *


----------



## feri.robi (2010 Január 15)

*A hazugságnak három fajtája létezik: hazugság, szemérmetlen hazugság és a statisztika.*

* Mark Twain *


----------



## feri.robi (2010 Január 15)

*Az apám mindent elmesélt a madarakról meg a méhekről. A hazug - egy harkállyal jártam huszonegy éves koromig.*

* Bob Hope *


----------



## feri.robi (2010 Január 15)

*Akinek pénze van, az ne zavarja dolgozással mások munkáját.*

* Rejtő Jenő *


----------



## feri.robi (2010 Január 15)

“A rossz szándékkal mondott igazság, többet árt, mint bármely hazugság!”
(*kínai közmondás*)


----------



## feri.robi (2010 Január 15)

“Elég, ha ebéd után tíz percre ledőlsz pihenni. Elég, ha munkahelyedre lassan és kényelmesen haladsz és néha megállasz, hogy egy fát, egy virágot, vagy egy madarat megnézz. Elég, ha fél órával üldögélsz tovább a padon, mint amennyit előre szántál magadnak. Mert szépen süt a nap és a szellőnek kellemes, meleg virágszaga van. Elég, ha minden hetedik napon nem dolgozol semmit, csak örvendesz annak, hogy élsz és hogy szép a világ, amiben élsz.” (*Wass Albert*)


----------



## anniko (2010 Január 15)

*Márai Sándor: Arról, hogy mindig útközben élsz
*

Azt hiszed, házat építettél, s pályád büszke ormairól elégedetten szemlélheted a világot? Nem tudod, hogy örökké vándor maradsz, s minden, amit csinálsz, az úton haladó vándor mozdulata? Örökké városok, célok, életkorok és változások között haladsz, s ha megpihensz, nem pihensz biztosabban, sem tartósabban, mint a vándor, aki megtöttyed az útszéli almafa árnyékában egy félórára útközben. Tudjad ezt, mikor terveket szövögetsz. Utad értelme nem a cél, hanem a vándorlás. Nem helyzetekben élsz, hanem útközben.


_(Füveskönyv)_


----------



## Sz.Vica (2010 Január 16)

Sziasztok..


----------



## vasut (2010 Január 16)

Az a baj, hogy a youtube.ról csak mp4 e lehet letölteni


----------



## vasut (2010 Január 16)

De azért nagyon sok jó zene van a youtuben.


----------



## brooaf (2010 Január 16)

Ahoy


----------



## Zituka1960 (2010 Január 16)

halihó


----------



## csucsi73 (2010 Január 16)

Sziasztok! Jelen!


----------



## Bumci (2010 Január 16)

Hali! Itt vagyok!


----------



## ejsze! (2010 Január 16)

Üdv. mindenkinek.Sziasztok!


----------



## Straub (2010 Január 17)

Itt vagyok én is. Sziasztok!


----------



## dusika63 (2010 Január 17)

Jó reggelt mindenkinek, mármint errefelé. Amarra meg szép álmokat!


----------



## Pozoki (2010 Január 17)

Ajánlom


----------



## lilllyen (2010 Január 17)

sokadiként jelen


----------



## Pozoki (2010 Január 17)

Igazat adok az előttem szólónak!


----------



## Pozoki (2010 Január 17)

Budapest kávé


----------



## Pozoki (2010 Január 17)

Ír kávé


----------



## Alba Regia (2010 Január 17)

Üdv,van valaki.


----------



## Barni84 (2010 Január 17)

Üdv, mindenkinek!


----------



## edi7 (2010 Január 18)

hahópihe


----------



## Feketeszter (2010 Január 18)

Sziasztok!
Üdv Egerből...


----------



## Feketeszter (2010 Január 18)

_Sziasztok ismét!_​​_Kacagás_​
_Ezüstcsengője zenélő óra benned.__ 
Tündérek járják rá a menüettet. 
Táncolj te is a fénylő végtelenben._

_Szepes Mária_​


----------



## alexa80 (2010 Január 18)

sziasztok


----------



## KAnetta (2010 Január 18)

Sziasztok!


----------



## qgli51 (2010 Január 18)

üdv mindenkinek


----------



## Feketeszter (2010 Január 18)

Öreg tócsába 
leveleibéka ugrik. 
Csöndes csobbanás. 

Furu ike ya
Kawayu tobikomu
Mizu no oto

Macuó Basó (1644-1694)


----------



## Feketeszter (2010 Január 18)

Fénylő telihold!
Északon az idő mily
gyorsan változik.
Macuó Basó


----------



## Feketeszter (2010 Január 18)

Újévi reggel
újra csak emlékeznék
ősz-alkonyokra.
Macuó Basó


----------



## Feketeszter (2010 Január 18)

Mijosi Tacudzsi (1900-1964)

Hangya
Magyar Napló, 1999/11, 29. oldal 

Egy hangya lepke-
szárnyat visz, nézd csak, olyan,
mint egy vitorla.


----------



## Feketeszter (2010 Január 18)

Szabad haikuk
Magyar Napló, 2002/10, 52. oldal 

„Szunnyadj, csak szunnyadj!",
vízcseppek csöppennek
Dante barlangjában.


----------



## Feketeszter (2010 Január 18)

Szabad haikuk
Magyar Napló, 2002/10, 52. oldal 

Köd, eső, menydörgés
és egész éjszaka
lagzis nóta szól.


----------



## Feketeszter (2010 Január 18)

Házam falát
egy nedves szárnyú fecske
tönkretette
Szabad haiku


----------



## Feketeszter (2010 Január 18)

A jövő felől
szél támad:
szétfújja a vízesést

szabad haiku


----------



## Feketeszter (2010 Január 18)

A szikláról
felmosolyog az égre:
kontinens kezdődik! 

szabad haiku


----------



## Feketeszter (2010 Január 18)

Ősi fenyő, Japán haikuk Vihar Judit fordításában, Japán cédrus [sorozat] 2. 
Cédrus Művészeti Alapítvány - Napkút Kiadó, Budapest, 2008, 21-32. oldal:

Madarak
Nacuisi Banja: Madarak - 50 haiku - Pápai Éva akvarelljeivel - 
Balassi Kiadó, Budapest, 2007, 112 oldal

1.

Hófehér hattyú
úszkál kicsinyeivel -
tófenék a váruk


----------



## Feketeszter (2010 Január 18)

2.

Senkinek se mondtam,
hogy álmomban anyám
páván lovagolt


----------



## Feketeszter (2010 Január 18)

3.

Már nem tudja,
mi "férfi, nő, halál s végtelen" -
amnéziás papagáj.


----------



## Feketeszter (2010 Január 18)

4.

Férfiak csatáznak -
sirályok otthona
dalok katedrálisa.


----------



## Feketeszter (2010 Január 18)

5.

Anyókák s galambok
süvöltő szelek és pletykák
gyülekeznek a téren


----------



## Feketeszter (2010 Január 18)

6.

Hegy mögötti házban
ágyam meosztottam
egy fényes fácánnal


----------



## Feketeszter (2010 Január 18)

7.

Tiszta égbolt alatt
fekete kánya fejében
kis bogár lakik.


----------



## Feketeszter (2010 Január 18)

8.

Telihold fényénél
immáron megfestettem
fekete hattyú énekét


----------



## Feketeszter (2010 Január 18)

9.

A bérci sast
vendégségbe hívták
fényes tükörszobába


----------



## Feketeszter (2010 Január 18)

23.

Verébországban
a verébmisén -
én bizony elvesztem


24.

Minden eltűnik -
csak a fehérkócsag lejti
táncát a mezőn


----------



## Feketeszter (2010 Január 18)

Szasztok!

remélem tetszenek a versek....

Üdv mindenkinek!


----------



## Dalmayr (2010 Január 18)

remek lehetőség...amúgy jelen


----------



## Beni123 (2010 Január 18)

Még kell pár üzenet, köszi


----------



## ballerro (2010 Január 18)

Sziasztok

Jók a versek

Jelen

Háát: Igen


----------



## kardhal66 (2010 Január 18)

üdv. mindenkinek


----------



## Baba99 (2010 Január 18)

Üdvözlök mindenkit!


----------



## Boezsike (2010 Január 18)

Az Élet Szép!!!
Jelen.


----------



## nagyhoho (2010 Január 18)

hal!


----------



## Boezsike (2010 Január 18)

Legyünk Barátok!
Jelen.


----------



## Alba Regia (2010 Január 18)

Jelen. Kivel akarsz barátkozni Boezsike?


----------



## Boezsike (2010 Január 18)

Szimpla Futurista Kiáltványok!
Jelen.


----------



## Alba Regia (2010 Január 18)

Azt hittem konkrét barátot keresel.


----------



## Boezsike (2010 Január 18)

Azért jöttem! Csak itt a rohanó szavak között alig találok megállást.
Leszel a barátom, Gia?


----------



## Boezsike (2010 Január 18)

Rám tört a magány!
Jelen.


----------



## Boezsike (2010 Január 18)

Végem!


----------



## Ölellek (2010 Január 18)

nem rossz ötlet


----------



## Ölellek (2010 Január 18)

mármint ez a fórum téma


----------



## Ölellek (2010 Január 18)

itt, mármint az oldalon annyi okoskodó ember van


----------



## Ölellek (2010 Január 18)

persze a legtöbb tök rendes


----------



## Ölellek (2010 Január 18)

eskü valaki ck arra vadászik itt ki az aki kicsit is hibázik


----------



## Ölellek (2010 Január 18)

és jól kioktassa


----------



## Ölellek (2010 Január 18)

mintha az újaknak már mindent tudniuk kéne


----------



## Ölellek (2010 Január 18)

na most jól kiírtam magam


----------



## Ölellek (2010 Január 18)

sokan fognak itt utálni úgy érzem


----------



## Ölellek (2010 Január 18)

köszi Melitta, igazán jó fej vagy


----------



## virag189 (2010 Január 19)

szia, én is itt vagyok


----------



## robchuan (2010 Január 19)

Sziasztok,üdvözlök mindenkit!


----------



## robchuan (2010 Január 19)

Úgy élj a jelenben,hogy megbánás nélkül gondolhass a múltra.Ady


----------



## Feketeszter (2010 Január 19)

sziasztok!
jelen
M.


----------



## robchuan (2010 Január 19)

Jelen1


----------



## robchuan (2010 Január 19)

jelen2


----------



## robchuan (2010 Január 19)

Jelen3


----------



## robchuan (2010 Január 19)

Köszi


----------



## robchuan (2010 Január 19)

Viszlát


----------



## gesty (2010 Január 19)

Hahó mindenkinek!


----------



## czetkaniku (2010 Január 19)

Helló Belló mindenkinek


----------



## Kovács Erika (2010 Január 19)

Azt hiszem, pont itt vagyok.


----------



## vasut (2010 Január 20)

köszi


----------



## fodzo (2010 Január 20)

egy undorító dolog. Munka helyett jó mikor hónap végén aláírom az egészet.


----------



## vasut (2010 Január 20)

köszi


----------



## vasut (2010 Január 20)

kk


----------



## vasut (2010 Január 20)

pussz


----------



## vasut (2010 Január 20)

kk


----------



## vasut (2010 Január 20)

köszi


----------



## Vadaska (2010 Január 20)

Örülök, hogy vagytok!


----------



## glantos (2010 Január 20)

Jelen!


----------



## murka (2010 Január 20)

sziasztok!


----------



## pipidori (2010 Január 20)

Üdv mindenkinek!


----------



## vadrezeda (2010 Január 20)

Helló


----------



## kiria (2010 Január 20)

Hali


----------



## jbaj (2010 Január 20)

itt vagyok,élek és virulok!


----------



## eeeddina (2010 Január 20)

haló!


----------



## atkopatko (2010 Január 20)

udv mindenkinek


----------



## Mókamester (2010 Január 20)

Alázatos tisztelettel jelentem főtörzszászlós, hogy szerény személy teljes egészében felsorakozott ön előtt!


----------



## ka.adi (2010 Január 20)

Jelen


----------



## LonBer (2010 Január 20)

hali
csak beköszönök 
+ naon jóóó hogy valaki gondol az újakra is 
köszike xoxox


----------



## freizeit (2010 Január 20)

Sziasztok, én is az első 20 hsz.-t gyűjtöm, szuper volt ez az ötlet.


----------



## Angel1111 (2010 Január 20)

Jelen


----------



## picimocskom (2010 Január 20)

Nagyon szépen köszönöm!


----------



## Azég (2010 Január 20)

present-jelen


----------



## kacor0406 (2010 Január 21)

*szia!*

szia


----------



## kacor0406 (2010 Január 21)

*hello!*

köszike szépen! szép napot neked is!


----------



## kacor0406 (2010 Január 21)

*hello!*



orsibella írta:


> Nagyon koszi LonBer! ciao!




köszike szépen! szép napot neked is!

kiss


----------



## kacor0406 (2010 Január 21)

*hello!*

mexicobol van valaki?


----------



## kacor0406 (2010 Január 21)

*hello!*

a s.o.s. szerelem szerintem tutti film


----------



## kacor0406 (2010 Január 21)

*a héten*

jöttűnk láttunk vissza mennénk


----------



## kacor0406 (2010 Január 21)

*zene*

akartam feltölteni,de sajnos nem megy


----------



## kacor0406 (2010 Január 21)

*hello*

szép versek és képek


----------



## kacor0406 (2010 Január 21)

*hello*

szépek a versek


----------



## kacor0406 (2010 Január 21)

*hello*

üdv. jégkirálynö


----------



## szils (2010 Január 21)

üdv, mindenkinek!


----------



## Alba Regia (2010 Január 21)

Itt vagyok,üdv mindenkinek.


----------



## szils (2010 Január 21)

jelen-lét!!!


----------



## Suzy555 (2010 Január 21)

Helló én is gyűjtögetek!


----------



## szils (2010 Január 22)

jelen!


----------



## szils (2010 Január 22)

gyüjtögető módban futtatva
..és mindenkinek szép napot!


----------



## szils (2010 Január 22)

a gyors bepillantás után rohanás tova
viszlát


----------



## kacor0406 (2010 Január 22)

ökörszem


----------



## kacor0406 (2010 Január 22)

lógógója


----------



## kacor0406 (2010 Január 22)

*hello*

hahó van itt valaki!?


----------



## Feketeszter (2010 Január 22)

Sziasztok!

Szeretném megköszönni a lehetőséget és nem tudom privátban megköszönni, mert sok embernek, mindjájotoknak szól.
Bevallom, azért regisztráltam a honlapotokra, mert nagyon meg szerettem volna találni egy programot (A jövő Titkai 1.) az egyik barátom számára. Ő ezt a programot használta és nagyon sok embernek segített vele (többek közt nekem is). Sajnos már használhatatlanná vált az eredeti program és sehol nem tudta sem ő, sem más sem megtalálni. Sok próbálkozás után, végül is sikerült, az ezotériai le-fel töltések között megtalálni és letölteni és használatba állítani.
Nagyon köszönöm az asztrlológus barátom (barátnőm) nevében és azok nevében , akik ezen keresztül kapnak lehetőséget, kérdéseik, problámáik megoldásához, nagyon sok embernek tettetek ezzel jót!

Minden jót kívánok és igyekszem figyelemmel követni további beszélgetéseteket is.

Üdv
maria


----------



## Vöröskarom (2010 Január 22)

Örülök,hogy itt lehetek közöttetek


----------



## gmj (2010 Január 22)

Sziasztok :..:!

Gondoltam stréberkedem egy kicsit és beköszönök, pedig nekem már meg van a kellő mennyiségű hozzászólásom :smile:.
Szeretek itt böngészni, írogatni, köszönet az oldal létrehozóinak!
kiss


----------



## khetti (2010 Január 22)

itt vagyok


----------



## szils (2010 Január 22)

sziasztok Mindenki!
gyűjtögetünk-gyűjtögetünk?..! 
'NA,JA'


----------



## szils (2010 Január 22)

azaz, én is itt..


----------



## Alba Regia (2010 Január 22)

Jelen.


----------



## szils (2010 Január 23)

jelen


----------



## szils (2010 Január 23)

már megint holnap van
nagyon elszalad alólam az idő, néha


----------



## bedine (2010 Január 23)

Sziasztok! Én is jelen vagyok!


----------



## BpiMarcsi (2010 Január 23)

Wulfi írta:


> Köszi, Melitta! kiss


Szia Melitta!Nekem a te idézetedről az jutott az eszembe , hogy:
Csak 1 életünk van ezen a földön , nekünk kell azt széppé tenni, de úgy , hogy magunkéval egygyüt mások élete is megszépüljön.


----------



## csallo (2010 Január 23)

helló sziasztok


----------



## senecioc (2010 Január 23)

vagyok


----------



## reni79 (2010 Január 23)

Sziasztok! jelen


----------



## Marcsusz31 (2010 Január 23)

sziasztok, jelen!


----------



## lorra (2010 Január 23)

sziasztok!


----------



## fpárduc (2010 Január 23)

Szervusztok, én is tag lettem!


----------



## csigi3 (2010 Január 23)

Helló mindenkinek! Én is rátaláltam erre az oldalra!!!


----------



## vampire123 (2010 Január 23)

Szép napot


----------



## tmelinda (2010 Január 23)

Jelen


----------



## Terniel (2010 Január 23)

Sziasztok! Gyűjtöm a hozzászólásokat.


----------



## MaciAnyu (2010 Január 23)

Sziasztok! Én is...


----------



## tmelinda (2010 Január 23)

Nekem már nincs sok hátra


----------



## MaciAnyu (2010 Január 23)

Nekem ezzel lesz meg a 20.


----------



## tmelinda (2010 Január 23)

Aha, csak nekem még továbbra sem sikerül a fájlokat megnyitnom


----------



## tmelinda (2010 Január 23)

Pedig már fél éve regisztráltam.


----------



## MaciAnyu (2010 Január 23)

Hm. Én is "csak" Tag vagyok még, nem Állandó Tag.


----------



## MaciAnyu (2010 Január 23)

Lehet, hogy az a baj, hogy letelt a regisztrálás óta a 48 óra???


----------



## tmelinda (2010 Január 23)

Nem, éppenhogy meg kell várni a 48 órát. Én legalábbis úgy értelmeztem...


----------



## Arco (2010 Január 23)

_Sziasztok! itt 19_.


----------



## DaVinci (2010 Január 23)

üdvözlök mindenkit


----------



## Chief (2010 Január 23)

en is:..:


----------



## writus (2010 Január 23)

Halihó mindenkinek!


----------



## Évicus (2010 Január 23)

Halihó viszont! :..::..::..:


----------



## Thommo (2010 Január 24)

sziasztok mit meg nem tesz az ember hogy elolvasson egy jó könyvet amit már kapni sem lehet de itt végre megtalálja
na akkor még 19 ilyen


----------



## fanyar (2010 Január 24)

1


----------



## fanyar (2010 Január 24)

2


> fórumunkban két üzenet küldése között 20 másodpercet kell várnod. Kérjük, próbáld újra 10 másodperc elteltével...


----------



## Chromatin (2010 Január 24)

Üdv mindenkinek!


----------



## Pearlie (2010 Január 24)

Sziasztok! 
Már régóta szemeztem ezzel a fórummal, most rászántam magam a regisztrálásra is. 
Még új vagyok, és félénk... és ez az első hozzászólásom...


----------



## Pearlie (2010 Január 24)

...a második...


----------



## Pearlie (2010 Január 24)

... a harmadik...


----------



## Pearlie (2010 Január 24)

...negyedik...


----------



## Pearlie (2010 Január 24)

Na jó, nem számolok tovább


----------



## Pearlie (2010 Január 24)

Elbeszélgetek itt magammal


----------



## Pearlie (2010 Január 24)

De hát ezért is van ez a topik


----------



## szils (2010 Január 24)

üdv! holnap is felkel a nap, semmi para (csak normális!...??)


----------



## harkály69 (2010 Január 24)

Én is új vagyok, de nem jutott eszembe Pearline módszere. (okos megoldás)


----------



## harkály69 (2010 Január 24)

Üdv Chromatin!


----------



## harkály69 (2010 Január 24)

Bocsánat, de most vettem észre, hogy Melitta a moderátor, így neki is szeretnék köszönni. Üdv Mellitta!


----------



## vasut (2010 Január 24)

hogy kell feltölteni zenét?


----------



## vasut (2010 Január 24)

keresném Bunyós Pityu-nak az összes albumát


----------



## vasut (2010 Január 24)

gyönyörű szépek ezek a virágok. Csak hát még télen az ablakban gyönyörködhetünk bennük.


----------



## robchuan (2010 Január 24)

Sziasztok újra!


----------



## robchuan (2010 Január 24)

Halihó


----------



## robchuan (2010 Január 24)

Üdv mindenkinek.


----------



## hugo5 (2010 Január 24)

Hellohallo Elektorkalandorok!

Üdv, Mindenkinek!


----------



## cicushka (2010 Január 24)

Puszi!


----------



## robchuan (2010 Január 24)

Még mindig itt vagyok


----------



## robchuan (2010 Január 24)

Köszi,jó hogy kitaláltad ezt az oldalt.


----------



## harkály69 (2010 Január 24)

üdv mindenkinek, én is újra itt vagyok!


----------



## vandaz (2010 Január 24)

Üdv mindenkinek!


----------



## Peter2008 (2010 Január 24)

Üdvözletem a társaságnak.


----------



## Goody (2010 Január 24)

Kellemes Estét mindenkinek 
Jó olvasást.


----------



## Alba Regia (2010 Január 24)

Szép estét mindenkinek,jelen.


----------



## A Demiurgosz (2010 Január 24)

Én is mááá itt vagyok


----------



## Dessyna (2010 Január 24)

akkor sziasztok


----------



## Dessyna (2010 Január 24)

hopp most nézem az órát Inkább jó éjt


----------



## Huntina (2010 Január 25)

Sziasztok


----------



## Jaspishercegno (2010 Január 25)

Üdvözöllek benneteket


----------



## peet1 (2010 Január 25)

Üdv fórumozók!
Melitta, köx a lehetőséget


----------



## Pearlie (2010 Január 25)

Sziasztok!
Ma is itt vagyok. 
Üdvözletem mindenkinek!!!


----------



## Pearlie (2010 Január 25)

Én is köszönöm a lehetőséget! Nagyon jó ötlet ez a topik!


----------



## vasut (2010 Január 25)

szép kép.


----------



## furmint2 (2010 Január 25)

sziasztok )


----------



## kimigirl92 (2010 Január 25)

hello mindenki


----------



## Ducóka (2010 Január 25)

Vagyok szorgalmasan gyűtögetem a hsz.ket és ismerkedem a fórummal.


----------



## Feki82 (2010 Január 25)

Sziasztok!

Kellemes napot és fórumozást Mindenkinek!


----------



## Ikike (2010 Január 25)

Sziasztok! Jó éjt mindenkinek


----------



## stoma (2010 Január 25)

Sziasztok, király a fórum


----------



## peterizs (2010 Január 25)

Jó estét a most kezdőknek, és jó éjt akinek a pizsicsillag már fent van!


----------



## world17 (2010 Január 25)

Sziasztok és béke legyen a szívetekben!


----------



## peterizs (2010 Január 25)

Szép álmokat


----------



## Stefike1 (2010 Január 25)

Szijjasztok! Jó böngészést mindenkinek


----------



## zsoka267 (2010 Január 25)

szép estét mindenkinek


----------



## Alba Regia (2010 Január 25)

Jelen.


----------



## evapeter (2010 Január 26)

Sziasztok. Jelen.


----------



## tete007 (2010 Január 26)

jó estét


----------



## Pearlie (2010 Január 26)

Jóéjszakát! Jóreggelt!


----------



## szils (2010 Január 26)

üdvözlet mindenkinek


----------



## Mikel76 (2010 Január 26)

Szép napot!


----------



## bkl (2010 Január 26)

Üdv Tatabányáról!


----------



## Noci87 (2010 Január 26)

Mindenkinek nagyon szép napot kívánok!


----------



## foxie (2010 Január 26)

szép napot


----------



## bors_dorottya (2010 Január 26)

_* Sziasztok, jelen!
*_​


----------



## peterizs (2010 Január 26)

Jó délutánt, aki végzett!


----------



## cirmikeke (2010 Január 26)

"Kétféleképpen élheted az életed: vagy abban hiszel, hogy a világon semmi sem varázslat, vagy pedig abban, hogy a világon minden varázslat."
(Albert Einstein)


----------



## Feketeszter (2010 Január 26)

Sziasztok, szép estét!


----------



## bobsza (2010 Január 26)

Sziasztok! Itt vagyok.


----------



## Kajlák (2010 Január 26)

Sziasztok!
Legyen olyan az estéd, amilyennek szeretnéd!


----------



## MK73 (2010 Január 26)

Sziasztok!
Szép napot kívánok minden tagnak és vendégnek!


----------



## R2D2Robi (2010 Január 26)

Szép estét mindenkinek!


----------



## funthomas69 (2010 Január 26)

Hát Én is itt vagyok . szép estét minden böngészőnek


----------



## Csücsy (2010 Január 27)

Sziasztok, nagyon szépen köszönöm a lehetőséget! =)


----------



## hbrigcsi (2010 Január 27)

Sziasztok!
Köszi!


----------



## pirossz (2010 Január 27)

halihó!


----------



## Andonaki (2010 Január 27)

Ave - mondotta Andonaki.


----------



## mollim (2010 Január 27)

Sziasztok!


----------



## mazarp (2010 Január 27)

Isten áldjon mindenkit aki olvassa és aki nem azt is!


----------



## donbosco (2010 Január 27)

hola!


----------



## Alba Regia (2010 Január 27)

Sziasztok,ismét itt vagyok.


----------



## simidef (2010 Január 27)

kell a 20 üzi


----------



## simidef (2010 Január 27)

komolyan


----------



## simidef (2010 Január 27)

nagyon kell


----------



## simidef (2010 Január 27)

amúgy Sziasztok !


----------



## foxie (2010 Január 28)

Jó éjszakát


----------



## bambina82 (2010 Január 28)

Helló mindenkinek!


----------



## eg843 (2010 Január 28)

Halihóka!


----------



## Feketeszter (2010 Január 28)

Sziasztok!


----------



## szils (2010 Január 28)

sziasztok!


----------



## melinda1976 (2010 Január 28)

Halihó


----------



## Krityó91 (2010 Január 28)

nektek is sziasztok


----------



## thembones (2010 Január 28)

hellllllllllllllo


----------



## mollim (2010 Január 28)

Sziasztok!Szép napot!


----------



## thembones (2010 Január 28)

szia


----------



## monilidi (2010 Január 28)

szép estét mindenkinek!


----------



## Daisy1970 (2010 Január 28)

Szép estét mindenkinek! Illetve lassan jó reggelt!


----------



## Sohaj (2010 Január 29)

legyen szép napotok!!


----------



## csipkebogyo (2010 Január 29)

*Babaváró-üldögélő


*


----------



## Rafiki81 (2010 Január 29)

Isten pá


----------



## Drui82 (2010 Január 29)

Jó éjszakát!


----------



## taksony2 (2010 Január 29)

szép álmokat


----------



## vagotanulo (2010 Január 29)

Viszlát!


----------



## szaem (2010 Január 29)

Csillagfényes szép éjszakát!


----------



## Alba Regia (2010 Január 29)

Jelen.


----------



## orangeball37 (2010 Január 30)

Itt jártam...


----------



## Pearlie (2010 Január 30)

Sziasztok!!!


----------



## mollim (2010 Január 30)

Sziasztok!


----------



## ciska0828 (2010 Január 30)

Üdvözlet mindenkinek!


----------



## eva1957 (2010 Január 30)

Szép hétvégét Mindenkinek!

Éva


----------



## woodyall (2010 Január 30)

...Hangulatos szép napot kívánok , kellemes meleg szobában ! brrrr...Unokáim roppantul élvezik ezt a puha havazást , én inkább a tavaszt várom !


----------



## Cobweb (2010 Január 30)

Sziasztok!


----------



## qwert7188 (2010 Január 30)

Üdv,


----------



## pinocito (2010 Január 30)

Sziasztok! Jelen


----------



## fityfiritty (2010 Január 30)

Hát ez aranyos


----------



## BaSa1976 (2010 Január 30)

Helló mindenkinek!


----------



## Vargusz (2010 Január 30)

Kellemes hétvégét Mindenkinek!!!


----------



## Tulipka (2010 Január 30)

Sziasztok! Szép estét mindenkinek!


----------



## lehone (2010 Január 30)

sziasztok


----------



## Alba Regia (2010 Január 30)

Sziasztok,jelen.


----------



## karesz0530 (2010 Január 30)

Elnézést a késésért! Jelen


----------



## ymelda (2010 Január 30)

jeleeen!!


----------



## Bruce Wayne (2010 Január 31)

Hallo!! Alles klar bei Euch?


----------



## Vicamici (2010 Január 31)

Jelentem jelen. Szép hajnalt mindenkinek


----------



## J0kerHUN (2010 Január 31)

Jelen volnék  :55: < ez én vagyok


----------



## tinki (2010 Január 31)

gyonyoru ez a dall.......


----------



## ajávor (2010 Február 1)

Budapesten lakom!


----------



## gabcsikaa (2010 Február 1)

Szép reggelt


----------



## qqriq1 (2010 Február 1)

Fagy és hómentes napot!


----------



## Agnes740 (2010 Február 1)

Szép napot mindenkinek!


----------



## szisz72 (2010 Február 1)

Sziasztok.


----------



## Melcsyke5 (2010 Február 1)

Szép napot!!!


----------



## mollim (2010 Február 1)

Helló!


----------



## dia86 (2010 Február 1)

Szép estét mindenkinek!


----------



## Alba Regia (2010 Február 1)

Sziasztok,jelen.


----------



## szaem (2010 Február 2)

Jó éjt Bristolból!


----------



## Krychan (2010 Február 2)

Jó éjt vagy inkább hajnalt Londonból!


----------



## Kinga80 (2010 Február 2)

szép napot mindenkinek


----------



## szils (2010 Február 3)

üdv, mindenkinek!


----------



## Házitündér (2010 Február 3)

mindenkinek jó szórakozást


----------



## ShadowCat (2010 Február 3)

szépestét =)


----------



## Barbi911 (2010 Február 3)

Üdv mindenkinek!


----------



## titina (2010 Február 3)

Sziasztok, szép estét mindenkinek)


----------



## Aaron0621 (2010 Február 3)

Új vagyok, sziasztok!  Kellemetes estét!


----------



## Tisada (2010 Február 3)

Szép napot!  
Jó éjszakát!


----------



## sweet.gossipgirl (2010 Február 3)

Én is új vagyok! Good Night!


----------



## S.G. (2010 Február 3)

jó a segítség !


----------



## sweet.gossipgirl (2010 Február 3)

Én megyek! Jó volt a játék, bár rám rögtön rám szóltak, ha vmit rosszul csináltam, ugye norbi.sz? Más meg olyan marhaságokat beír... Jóvan. Pápá!


----------



## titina (2010 Február 4)

Sziasztok! Szép napot és jó játékot mindenkinek


----------



## ShadowCat (2010 Február 4)

szép napot =)


----------



## judes (2010 Február 4)

Sziasztok! 

Nagyon tetszik az oldal. Öröm látni, hogy vannak még olyan moderátorok, honlap alapítók  akik tesznek a közösségért. 

Köszönöm a lehetőséget. 

Üdv.: Judit


----------



## Bogicsek (2010 Február 4)

*itt vagyok*

Sziasztok,

szépséges napot kívánok mindenkinek

Bogi


----------



## silas22 (2010 Február 4)

Sziasztok!
Nagyon jó az oldal, csak így tovább!!
üdv: egy új tag


----------



## Kelafe (2010 Február 4)

Sziasztok, nagyon jó ez a közösségi portál .


----------



## Szabiel (2010 Február 4)

Jelen vagyok én is köszi


----------



## szenike (2010 Február 4)

Jelen


----------



## Alba Regia (2010 Február 4)

Halli,itt vagyok.


----------



## Kistigris83 (2010 Február 4)

Nemrég regisztráltam, tetszik az oldal. Sok jó téma van, remélem minél több témához tudok majd jó hozzászólást írni.

Mindekinek szép napot.


----------



## filmeksz (2010 Február 4)

hi


----------



## kcsjuli (2010 Február 4)

Jelentkezem! Én is itt vagyok!


----------



## ladrian (2010 Február 5)

Üdv mindnekinek!


----------



## hidroncs1 (2010 Február 5)

Jelentem én már alszom


----------



## Akiralk (2010 Február 5)

én most keltem fel


----------



## malnaszorp (2010 Február 5)

én meg most  de még tudnék aludni


----------



## akkos (2010 Február 5)

köszi


----------



## kongogo (2010 Február 5)

*beköszönés*

sziasztok tetszik amit csináltok


----------



## kongogo (2010 Február 5)

sziasztok


----------



## 0.618 (2010 Február 5)

Köszönöm !


----------



## Gerikoma (2010 Február 5)

Budapesten mindjárt megint esik a hó.


----------



## Gerikoma (2010 Február 5)

De én szeretem a havat.


----------



## ktomka (2010 Február 5)

helóka! Új tag vagyok és csak bekösznötem. midnenkinek további szép napot


----------



## v-ata (2010 Február 5)

Én is itt jártam!


----------



## cullengirl (2010 Február 5)

*sziasztok*

Sziaszton canadahunosok


----------



## Gabey (2010 Február 5)

Heló mindenkinek!


----------



## daDoro (2010 Február 5)

Sziasztok!


----------



## zsozso65 (2010 Február 5)

remek ez a dolog mit összeszidtak egy valakit a hangoskönyv oldalon ahelyett hogy ide irányították volna


----------



## zsozso65 (2010 Február 5)

ja elfelejtettem köszönni Sziasztok


----------



## videkij (2010 Február 5)

hali, üdv mindenkinek


----------



## Alba Regia (2010 Február 5)

Itt vagyok.Van még valaki?


----------



## tar7 (2010 Február 6)

Sziasztok! Vagyok!


----------



## b.bog (2010 Február 6)

heló!


----------



## Gyélja (2010 Február 6)

Sziasztok! Én is itt vagyok!


----------



## chef (2010 Február 6)

sziasztok


----------



## chef (2010 Február 6)

gyűlik már


----------



## chef (2010 Február 6)




----------



## chef (2010 Február 6)

Megyek is tovább


----------



## chef (2010 Február 6)

sziasztok megyek


----------



## chef (2010 Február 6)

bye


----------



## chef (2010 Február 6)




----------



## r.jv (2010 Február 6)

Hello mindenki!!!


----------



## Alba Regia (2010 Február 6)

Jelen.


----------



## Ildi: (2010 Február 6)

*Csak hogy tudjátok, én is itt vagyok.*


----------



## Ildi: (2010 Február 6)

*Igazából nem így szeretnék hozzászólást gyűjteni , de mint látjátok már eltelt néhány perc, és bejelentkezem, hogy még mindig itt vagyok.*


----------



## k8y (2010 Február 7)

Sziasztok!


----------



## KwYeor (2010 Február 7)

sziasztok!megérkeztem!


----------



## szils (2010 Február 7)

jelen


----------



## marim (2010 Február 7)

itt vagyok


----------



## hegyomlás (2010 Február 7)

Új tag vagyok és csak beköszöntem további szép napot


----------



## kaiko (2010 Február 7)

sziasztok, én is új vagyok, köszi a lehetőséget!


----------



## coll (2010 Február 7)

Új vagyok, üdvözlet mindenkinek!


----------



## Moose75 (2010 Február 7)

Sziasztok!

Még új vagyok, tegnap regiztem, üdvözlet mindenkinek.


----------



## filmeksz (2010 Február 7)

sziasztok! szép napot mindenkinek!


----------



## Evrita69 (2010 Február 7)

Sziasztok! Mindenkinek szép napot kívánok!
Üdv.


----------



## vincuka (2010 Február 7)

Halihó! Jelen. Köszönöm a lehetőséget!Minden jót!


----------



## Kelafe (2010 Február 7)

jelen


----------



## limcsi (2010 Február 7)

új diák, jelentkezem.


----------



## Detty1982 (2010 Február 8)

Jelen.


----------



## sudore (2010 Február 8)

Presente. Ciao tutti.


----------



## kzsozsi (2010 Február 8)

Üdvözlök mindenkit! Örülök hogy itt lehetek.


----------



## soundhead (2010 Február 8)

Jelen!

Üdv mindenkinek...


----------



## kaiko (2010 Február 8)

szintén jelen


----------



## Vikliv (2010 Február 8)

Valakii eltudná küldeni nekem a Shadowlandet magyarul és a vámpír csókját, Nagyon megköszönném.


----------



## Vikliv (2010 Február 8)

*Nem tudna valaki valamilyen mokusos hátteret ajánlani??*


----------



## Alba Regia (2010 Február 8)

Most is itt vagyok.


----------



## morzsi24 (2010 Február 8)

Jelentem jelen


----------



## batimi19 (2010 Február 9)

Jelen


----------



## deph (2010 Február 9)

jelen


----------



## brozsek (2010 Február 9)

szép napot!


----------



## Wolfe (2010 Február 9)

Chao! I'm here!


----------



## Vikliv (2010 Február 9)

*Ha valaki elküldené nekem a Shadowlandet örök hálám üldözné.*


----------



## airam (2010 Február 9)

Köszönöm!


----------



## Debreceni Eva (2010 Február 9)

én még ébren vagyok


----------



## Viksy (2010 Február 9)

Még én is talpon vagyok


----------



## nhencsi (2010 Február 9)

Szép, hómentes napot mindenkinek


----------



## Alba Regia (2010 Február 9)

Szép estét,jelen.


----------



## Hekate (2010 Február 10)

Szép jó estét kívánok


----------



## Leander (2010 Február 10)

Üdv minden Vas megyeinek!


----------



## Alba Regia (2010 Február 10)

Ismét itt vagyok.


----------



## auerr (2010 Február 10)

Köszi


----------



## tatotaaa (2010 Február 11)

halihóóó  kú


----------



## tatotaaa (2010 Február 11)

tényleg jó ez az oldal


----------



## tatotaaa (2010 Február 11)

van valaki rajtam kívül? mossst??


----------



## szils (2010 Február 11)

üdv. jelen


----------



## kikelet (2010 Február 11)

Szép jó estét mindenkinek


----------



## JOS44 (2010 Február 11)

Vagyok


----------



## Csillux (2010 Február 11)

hello köszi


----------



## g pista (2010 Február 11)

Hááááj!!!


----------



## JOS44 (2010 Február 11)

Még mindig itt


----------



## glayout (2010 Február 11)

Remélem mindenki jól érzi magát!


----------



## glayout (2010 Február 11)

Most akkor, ha küldök még 18 hasonlót, akkor tudok már letölteni?


----------



## glayout (2010 Február 11)

Jó


----------



## glayout (2010 Február 11)

akkor küldök


----------



## glayout (2010 Február 11)

Itt vagyok


----------



## Emtééé (2010 Február 11)

halihóó


----------



## csacs74 (2010 Február 11)

sziasztok


----------



## csacs74 (2010 Február 11)

valaki?????


----------



## csacs74 (2010 Február 11)

nem ír nekem senki


----------



## csacs74 (2010 Február 11)

jelen1


----------



## csacs74 (2010 Február 11)

jelen11


----------



## csacs74 (2010 Február 11)

jelen12


----------



## csacs74 (2010 Február 11)

jelen13


----------



## csacs74 (2010 Február 11)

jelen14


----------



## csacs74 (2010 Február 11)

jelen15


----------



## csacs74 (2010 Február 11)

jelen16


----------



## Katakirálynő (2010 Február 11)

jelenléti aláírva


----------



## csacs74 (2010 Február 11)

jelen17


----------



## csacs74 (2010 Február 11)

végre valaki jelen18


----------



## csacs74 (2010 Február 11)

jelen19


----------



## csacs74 (2010 Február 11)

jelen20


----------



## csacs74 (2010 Február 11)

jelenléti


----------



## Lilliana7 (2010 Február 11)

jelen


----------



## Csikaszné (2010 Február 11)

Sziasztok


----------



## Csikaszné (2010 Február 11)

Nagyon jó ez a honlap!


----------



## Csikaszné (2010 Február 11)

Jelen


----------



## Csikaszné (2010 Február 11)

Jó éjszakát mindenkinek!


----------



## Csikaszné (2010 Február 11)

Remélem most már hó nélküli napra fogunk ébredni


----------



## Lilliana7 (2010 Február 11)

még jelen


----------



## lewoca (2010 Február 11)

jelentéktelen


----------



## Csikaszné (2010 Február 11)

jelen1


----------



## Csikaszné (2010 Február 11)

jelen2


----------



## Csikaszné (2010 Február 11)

jelen3


----------



## Csikaszné (2010 Február 11)

jelen vagyok


----------



## Csikaszné (2010 Február 11)

jelen4


----------



## Csikaszné (2010 Február 11)

jelen5


----------



## Csikaszné (2010 Február 11)

_jelen6_


----------



## Csikaszné (2010 Február 11)

jelen7


----------



## Csikaszné (2010 Február 11)

jelen8


----------



## Csikaszné (2010 Február 11)

jelen9


----------



## Csikaszné (2010 Február 11)

jó éjt!


----------



## glayout (2010 Február 12)

Jó reggelt mindenkinek!


----------



## glayout (2010 Február 12)

Nálunk nem hogy nem esett a hó, de inkább elolvadt...


----------



## glayout (2010 Február 12)

Bár valójában ez nekem csak jót jelent!


----------



## glayout (2010 Február 12)

Sarokházban lakunk elég nagy kerttel, sok kapuval.


----------



## glayout (2010 Február 12)

Ráadásul a hókotró egy oldalba dúrja a havat.


----------



## glayout (2010 Február 12)

Kitaláljátok, hogy melyikbe?


----------



## glayout (2010 Február 12)

Persze! A mi oldalunkba.


----------



## glayout (2010 Február 12)

Így ezt is nekem kell ellapátolni.


----------



## glayout (2010 Február 12)

Hogy miért?


----------



## glayout (2010 Február 12)

Azért mert összesen 6 kijárat van és mindegyikek használjuk időnként.


----------



## glayout (2010 Február 12)

*Jé! Itt lehet formázni is?*


----------



## glayout (2010 Február 12)

Ma nagyon színes napom van!


----------



## glayout (2010 Február 12)

Így egy kissé lassú lesz!


----------



## glayout (2010 Február 12)

Jé ezeket nem is én akartam! Ez két darab "s" betű? Kipróbálom:

ss


----------



## glayout (2010 Február 12)

Akkor nem....talán i és s?

is


----------



## glayout (2010 Február 12)

Nem! Akkor "kiss" ó, de hülye vagyok! Hát "k i s s"

kiss


----------



## glayout (2010 Február 12)

Küldöm a moderátornak!!!!


----------



## Sabone (2010 Február 12)

:d:d:d:d:d


----------



## gybeata (2010 Február 12)

Türelem rozsat terem


----------



## fabianmisu (2010 Február 12)

Sziasztok, Jelen!


----------



## lewoca (2010 Február 12)

Leng a kezem, jelentkezem!


----------



## masterjohnny (2010 Február 13)

Bort, búzát békességet, szép nagymellű feleséget!


----------



## Joza (2010 Február 13)

Sziasztok


----------



## Alba Regia (2010 Február 13)

Jelen.


----------



## Boboce (2010 Február 13)

Élek a lehetőséggel, itt vagyok!


----------



## hegyomlás (2010 Február 14)

Jó reggelt mindenkinek!


----------



## bogibogi (2010 Február 14)

Felébredtem, itt vagyok'


----------



## kaiko (2010 Február 14)

jelen


----------



## Alba Regia (2010 Február 14)

Ismét jelen vagyok.


----------



## djrapid (2010 Február 14)

Jelentem itt vagyok!


----------



## eliiisz (2010 Február 14)

jelen.


----------



## Suellen (2010 Február 14)

Hát ez csúcs, köszi a lehetőséget, egyre jobban Nektek is! Üdv.


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Február 15)

jöttem köszi és szép napot mindenkinek!


----------



## samu2062 (2010 Február 15)

szép jó napot minden idelátogatónak


----------



## moami (2010 Február 15)

heló hali hó,hahó


----------



## Kisszoltanzsolt (2010 Február 15)

Új vagyok itt
És akkor szerintem elnézek az in English toppicba..


----------



## DrAnthony (2010 Február 15)

vagyogatok


----------



## hegyomlás (2010 Február 15)

Jelentkezem


----------



## engi88 (2010 Február 15)

Bejelentkezem, mint zöldfülű  

Tehát: JELEN


----------



## bistro (2010 Február 15)

vagyok


----------



## Alba Regia (2010 Február 15)

Itt vagyok.


----------



## fritillary (2010 Február 16)

jelen


----------



## Leander (2010 Február 16)

Jó reggelt!


----------



## ritamita (2010 Február 16)

Szia Tefi!!Esetleg nem tudnad a Pierre Franckh-Boldog szerelem alapszabalyai cimu konyvet maskepp feltolteni mert ezzel a franya maccel nem tudom letolteni.Nem tudom miert nem engedi!!Koszi


----------



## fcsilla0814 (2010 Február 16)

jó reggelt mindenkinek!


----------



## filo1963 (2010 Február 16)

Szép napot mindenkinek!


----------



## leddy_1991 (2010 Február 16)

jelen


----------



## leddy_1991 (2010 Február 16)

2jelen


----------



## leddy_1991 (2010 Február 16)

3jelen


----------



## leddy_1991 (2010 Február 16)

meg van


----------



## BEdit74 (2010 Február 16)

Helló mindenki!


----------



## enci83 (2010 Február 16)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Panther78 (2010 Február 16)

Halihó!


----------



## exya (2010 Február 16)

Helló mindenki!


----------



## túrósrétes (2010 Február 16)

Sziasztok!


----------



## hegyomlás (2010 Február 16)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Pracsler (2010 Február 16)

Sziasztok! Legyetek jók!


----------



## firefb (2010 Február 16)

Szép estét! Sziasztok!


----------



## Alba Regia (2010 Február 16)

Itt vagyok,most este van.


----------



## wakui (2010 Február 17)

Sziasztok, én is megjöttem...


----------



## hbzg55 (2010 Február 17)

legyen yo


----------



## hbzg55 (2010 Február 17)

legyen yo2


----------



## hbzg55 (2010 Február 17)

legyen yo3


----------



## hbzg55 (2010 Február 17)

legyen yo4


----------



## hbzg55 (2010 Február 17)

legyen yo5


----------



## hbzg55 (2010 Február 17)

legyen yo6


----------



## hbzg55 (2010 Február 17)

legyen yo7


----------



## hbzg55 (2010 Február 17)

legyen yo8


----------



## hbzg55 (2010 Február 17)

legyen yo9


----------



## hbzg55 (2010 Február 17)

legyen yo10


----------



## hbzg55 (2010 Február 17)

legyen yo11


----------



## hbzg55 (2010 Február 17)

legyen yo12


----------



## hbzg55 (2010 Február 17)

legyen yo13


----------



## hbzg55 (2010 Február 17)

legyen yo14


----------



## hbzg55 (2010 Február 17)

legyen yo15


----------



## hbzg55 (2010 Február 17)

legyen yo16


----------



## hbzg55 (2010 Február 17)

legyen yo17


----------



## hbzg55 (2010 Február 17)

legyen yo18


----------



## hbzg55 (2010 Február 17)

legyen yo19


----------



## hbzg55 (2010 Február 17)

legyen yo20


----------



## korall44 (2010 Február 17)

Én is itt vagyok...


----------



## Panther78 (2010 Február 17)

Én is!?


----------



## moncsika69 (2010 Február 17)

sziasztok! Ez nagyon jó ötlet volt!


----------



## BEdit74 (2010 Február 17)

Sziasztok, ma is itt vagyok!


----------



## robogó (2010 Február 17)

Jó napot mindenkinek!


----------



## LaSolitudine (2010 Február 17)

jelen


----------



## zsugabubuska01 (2010 Február 17)

:d


----------



## Galgoimre (2010 Február 17)

De, mi ez anyávogás ?


----------



## Galgoimre (2010 Február 17)

De, mi ez a nyávogás ?


----------



## Galgoimre (2010 Február 17)

A háztetőn szörnyű nyávogásba kezdett.


----------



## ganoderma (2010 Február 17)

És ekkor hirtelen elöbukkant egy párduckölyök.


----------



## Galgoimre (2010 Február 17)

Maga sem tudta, hogy madár vagy macska. Ezért inkább dorombolni kezdett.


----------



## Galgoimre (2010 Február 17)

Majd abba hagyta, mert úgy emlékezett, hogy a macska csak akkor dorombol, ha simogatják.


----------



## Galgoimre (2010 Február 17)

Azután eszébe jutott, hogy ma még nem fogott egeret.


----------



## Galgoimre (2010 Február 17)

Vagy talán mégis ?


----------



## Galgoimre (2010 Február 17)

Mi lesz ennek a vége ?


----------



## Galgoimre (2010 Február 17)

Ma már nem egerészek gondolta és kezdett leereszkedni.


----------



## Galgoimre (2010 Február 17)

És meglátta a párduc bébit.


----------



## Galgoimre (2010 Február 17)

Szemmel láthatólag meglepődött mert a bébi kisebb vot nála.


----------



## Galgoimre (2010 Február 17)

Lehet, hogy én vagyok a bolond lány?


----------



## Galgoimre (2010 Február 17)

Szerencsésen leérkezett. A tornácon megtalálta kis tányérkéjában az aludttejet. Azt gyorsan megedte.


----------



## Galgoimre (2010 Február 17)

Izlett neki. Talán akkor mégis macska vagyok gondolta és vágyakozva nézte az égen köröző galamb csapatot.


----------



## Galgoimre (2010 Február 17)

Megkereste alvó helyét és tovább álmodott macskákról és madarakról.


----------



## Alba Regia (2010 Február 18)

Itt vagyok.Lassan reggel lesz.


----------



## Endibaby (2010 Február 18)

Én is, én is: JELEN !!!


----------



## Endibaby (2010 Február 18)

Még *csak* próbálgatok mindenfélét itt, de nagyon tetszik :..:


----------



## rgoskati (2010 Február 18)

Jelenléti aláirva


----------



## korall44 (2010 Február 18)

remélem szép napra ébredtünk!


----------



## dutünde (2010 Február 18)

Sziasztok!Üdvözlet a Zselicből, mely gyönyörű , változatos tájegysége Magyarországnak,most éppen elsüllyedünk a sárba!


----------



## gal.adrian (2010 Február 18)

Sár az rulez mármint kizárólag abból a szempontból,, h végre olvad, itt a TAVAAAAASZ!


----------



## Mocacsacsa (2010 Február 18)

Sziasztok ez tényleg jó! Fénnyel teli szép napokat mindenkinek!


----------



## Endibaby (2010 Február 18)

Na, ma is beköszönök:
szép estét mindenkinek


----------



## Alba Regia (2010 Február 18)

Szép és kellemes estét mindenkinek aki még nem alszik.


----------



## wakui (2010 Február 19)

Jó estét ! 
Remélem nézitek az olimpiát !


----------



## wakui (2010 Február 19)

Mi csak a TV-n követjük.....


----------



## kaiko (2010 Február 19)

erre jártam, gondoltam beköszönök: sziasztok!


----------



## Vargusz (2010 Február 19)

Rég jártam erre,hát benézek.Vidám,gondtalan napot Mindenkinek!


----------



## korall44 (2010 Február 19)

Hali-gali!


----------



## [email protected] (2010 Február 19)

Kisütött végre!
Nyugodt napot.


----------



## urhajos (2010 Február 19)

Jó estét, másoknak jó reggelt!
Nálunk térdig ér a sár!
Bicske


----------



## nosztalgia 1 (2010 Február 19)

Sziasztok most regisztráltam.


----------



## Aigialeia (2010 Február 19)

Üdv.! 
Mezőkövesden még csak bokáig ér a sár 
Szép napot


----------



## emegr (2010 Február 19)

Halihó!

Budapesten a XIX. kerületben köd van. 

Üdv.


----------



## brigit11215 (2010 Február 20)

sziasztok. miert nem tudom letolteni a dogokat. pl. 39.oldalon activity-t? valaki segitsen legyszi

Barmit probalok letolteni ezt irja ki

brigit11215, a lap megetekintésére nincs jogosultságod, ennek a következő okai lehetnek:

Esetleg más üzenetét próbálod módosítani, vagy az adminisztrátori lehetöségeket használni.
Ha épp üzenetet próbálsz küldeni, elképzelhető, hogy ezt az adminisztrátor itt nem engedélyezte.
Kilépés Főoldal


----------



## brigit11215 (2010 Február 20)

igen


----------



## brigit11215 (2010 Február 20)

ez van


----------



## brigit11215 (2010 Február 20)

hat mar probaltam, de nem ment


----------



## brigit11215 (2010 Február 20)

remelem


----------



## brigit11215 (2010 Február 20)

sok


----------



## brigit11215 (2010 Február 20)

hasznos


----------



## brigit11215 (2010 Február 20)

a tanitasban


----------



## brigit11215 (2010 Február 20)

es gyereknevelesben


----------



## brigit11215 (2010 Február 20)

felhasznalhato


----------



## brigit11215 (2010 Február 20)

jo


----------



## brigit11215 (2010 Február 20)

dolgot fogok


----------



## brigit11215 (2010 Február 20)

ezen az oldalon


----------



## brigit11215 (2010 Február 20)

talalni es azokat


----------



## brigit11215 (2010 Február 20)

le is tudom aztan


----------



## brigit11215 (2010 Február 20)

majd tolteni, mert eddig sajnos ez meg


----------



## brigit11215 (2010 Február 20)

nem sikerult, s alitolag 20 uzenet


----------



## brigit11215 (2010 Február 20)

kell ahhoz, hogy tudjak tolteni


----------



## brigit11215 (2010 Február 20)

ezert is irtam igy, ne haragudjatok, de most majd meglatom, hogy tenyleg igy van


----------



## brigit11215 (2010 Február 20)

miert nem megy a letoltes nekem?


----------



## brigit11215 (2010 Február 20)

koszonom szepen, akkor meg probalkozom


----------



## Pityu555 (2010 Február 20)

sas


----------



## Pityu555 (2010 Február 20)

salak


----------



## Pityu555 (2010 Február 20)

kalap


----------



## Pityu555 (2010 Február 20)

papa


----------



## Pityu555 (2010 Február 20)

anyag


----------



## Pityu555 (2010 Február 20)

gamma


----------



## Pityu555 (2010 Február 20)

angyal


----------



## Pityu555 (2010 Február 20)

lakat


----------



## Pityu555 (2010 Február 20)

tarka


----------



## doki003 (2010 Február 20)

alak


----------



## szils (2010 Február 20)

Üdv Mindenkinek!


----------



## Alba Regia (2010 Február 20)

Ismét este és itt vagyok.


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2010 Február 21)

Ide bármi beírható


----------



## Nemethedo (2010 Február 21)

Napfényes jó reggelt!
Kaposváron süt a nap és csodásan friss a levegő!
Üdv, Edit


----------



## pipacs32 (2010 Február 21)

Helló Mindenkinek!
Új regisztráló vagyok! Jöhetne már egy kis jó idő!
Üdv. Pipacs


----------



## cofon (2010 Február 21)

Sziasztok mindenki!! Dunaújvárosból (HU) írok. Szeretnék része lenni - legalább a könyvek megosztása csere-berélése szintjén - ennek a közösségnek. Ha jól értem 20 könyvet kell fel rakni , hogy befogadjatok!?
De azt hogyan??? Cofon


----------



## deph (2010 Február 21)

szia mindeni.nálunk nincs hó,se eső,de hideg van


----------



## melimeli (2010 Február 21)

Tisztelettel köszöntök mindenkit!!! Minálunk hulldogál a hó, újra itt a tél.


----------



## totalcar (2010 Február 21)

Őőő sziasztok


----------



## Adrienn2009 (2010 Február 21)

Áldás, békesség.


----------



## hegyomlás (2010 Február 21)

sziasztok


----------



## heni0910 (2010 Február 21)

Szép napot mindenkinek!


----------



## Betti74 (2010 Február 21)

Sziasztok,üdv mindenkinek.
Nálunk süt a nap,szép idő van.Tavaszodunk?


----------



## Mocacsacsa (2010 Február 21)

Sziasztok! Végre süt a nap! Csiripelnek a madarak.


----------



## pipacs32 (2010 Február 21)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Szatvacyla (2010 Február 21)

Sziasztok!
gycsabas néven feltöltöttem néhány gondolatot a You Tube-ra.
Egy kattintást megér..
Eőre is kösz.


----------



## lagos maci (2010 Február 21)

meg nem szabad képeket felrakni, de ha majd meglesz a 20 komentárom, akor megmutasztom hogy hogy fösztünk mi a halat...


----------



## susiepal (2010 Február 21)

Helllllllllllllllllllllllóóóóóóóóóó! 
szép estét Mindenkinek!


----------



## Alba Regia (2010 Február 21)

Helló,itt vagyok.


----------



## Csibácsi (2010 Február 21)

Hello mindenkinek!


----------



## hegyomlás (2010 Február 22)

Jó napot kivánok


----------



## szkate (2010 Február 22)

Szép napot!


----------



## kipcsi (2010 Február 22)

sziasztok


----------



## ghost76bp (2010 Február 22)

Sziasztok!


----------



## ista (2010 Február 22)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Göcgöc (2010 Február 22)

Hellóka!


----------



## fulopkinga21 (2010 Február 22)

Hello, hello!!!!!!!!!!
Most ebben a pillanatban jelen vagyok!


----------



## maszatka75 (2010 Február 22)

Sziasztok! Üdvözlök mindenkit!


----------



## alma5 (2010 Február 22)

Helló mindenkinek!


----------



## Finska (2010 Február 22)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg



imádlak kiss


----------



## hegyomlás (2010 Február 23)

Jó napot kívánok


----------



## desi97 (2010 Február 23)

Szevasztok.


----------



## vocaloid69 (2010 Február 23)

alga fő


----------



## vocaloid69 (2010 Február 23)

:neutral:savas kő


----------



## vocaloid69 (2010 Február 23)

Szarvaskő


----------



## vocaloid69 (2010 Február 23)

halas kő


----------



## vocaloid69 (2010 Február 23)

bajjal sző


----------



## vocaloid69 (2010 Február 23)

hajjal sző


----------



## vocaloid69 (2010 Február 23)

hamar jő


----------



## vocaloid69 (2010 Február 23)

faggyal jő


----------



## vocaloid69 (2010 Február 23)

saras kő


----------



## Adfríz79 (2010 Február 23)

Mindenkinek nagyon szép napot!!!


----------



## maszatka75 (2010 Február 23)

sziasztok


----------



## Alix (2010 Február 23)

Kukucs! Szépnapotmindenkinek!


----------



## save (2010 Február 23)

Hali! További szép napot mindenkinek!


----------



## andibp (2010 Február 23)

sziasztok !


----------



## btc197406 (2010 Február 23)

Aggyonisten!


----------



## 19andy86 (2010 Február 23)

Szép estét!


----------



## Slasher (2010 Február 23)

Szép jó estét mindenkinek!


----------



## Alba Regia (2010 Február 23)

Itt vagyok,itt is már este van.


----------



## hegyomlás (2010 Február 24)

Jó napot mindenkinek


----------



## dutünde (2010 Február 24)

Szép napot ! Napot!!!


----------



## Elvira37 (2010 Február 24)

Sziasztok.Ha már itt vagyok,én is beköszönök.És minden jót kívánok!


----------



## Chif (2010 Február 24)

Sziasztok!


----------



## sideral (2010 Február 24)

Kevésbé borús, szép napot!!


----------



## piocas (2010 Február 24)

Szép napot.


----------



## 19andy86 (2010 Február 24)

Kellemes délutánt.


----------



## sperec (2010 Február 24)

Szép jó estét kívánok!


----------



## ritamita (2010 Február 24)

Szerintem is fololosleges a papir ahhoz,hogy valaki a tarsaval boldog legyen.Tenyleg ugy van,hogy az egyik a masikat a papir miatt a tulajdonanak tekinti.Tok mindegy,hogy boldogok-e vagy sem,de egyutt "kell" maradniuk mert hazasok.Foleg az aki a tulajdonanak tekinti a masikat,ugy van vele,hogy mostmar barmit megtehetek a parommal ugyse fog elhagyni mert ossze vagyunk hazasodva.


----------



## vandor64 (2010 Február 24)

Szép tavaszi napot holnapra !


----------



## ritamita (2010 Február 24)

Az en mostani parom 13 evet elt egyutt a felesegevel es teljesen rament az egeszsege mert nem volt boldog a hazassagban,nem lehetett onmaga.Mindig azt tette amit a felesege mondott,de a sok terapia miatt megvaltozott es ez nem tetszett a felesegenek,onmaga lehett vegre.A felesege nem kedvelte ezt a "masik" embert,aki ki merte mondani a velemenyet,ugyhogy elvaltak.A parom azt mondta csak azert vette el a not mert sokan mondtak nekik,hogy mikor hazasodnak ossze es persze,hogy a not boldogga tegye ezzel.


----------



## demartika (2010 Február 24)

Nektek is!


----------



## vandor64 (2010 Február 24)

Megvan a 20, a gyereket is megetettem, lefektettem! Irány a szakmai oldal!
Pálinkás jó reggelt mindenkinek ! csók


----------



## vandor64 (2010 Február 24)

Megvan a 20, a gyereket is megetettem, lefektettem! Irány a szakmai oldal!
Pálinkás jó reggelt mindenkinek ! csók


----------



## Alba Regia (2010 Február 24)

Ismét itt vagyok.


----------



## Moky01 (2010 Február 24)

Hinnye!


----------



## hegyomlás (2010 Február 25)

Jó napot kívánok


----------



## Elnar (2010 Február 25)

Szép reggelt/napot /estét!


----------



## Elvira37 (2010 Február 25)

Mindenkinek minden szépet!Indulok dolgozni.....


----------



## baxter86 (2010 Február 25)

Nem semmi ez nagyon jo...


----------



## Magdim1 (2010 Február 25)

Vajon ki tette oda őket??


----------



## Magdim1 (2010 Február 25)

Egy újabb megmagyarázhatatlan dolog...


----------



## Magdim1 (2010 Február 25)

kezdtek idegessé válni


----------



## Magdim1 (2010 Február 25)

ezért már nem tudtak logikusan gondolkodni


----------



## Magdim1 (2010 Február 25)

Féltek


----------



## Magdim1 (2010 Február 25)

Mi jöhet még ezután??


----------



## Magdim1 (2010 Február 25)

Ekkor dörömbölés hangzott a bejárati ajtón


----------



## Magdim1 (2010 Február 25)

Összerezzentek


----------



## dmagdika (2010 Február 25)

Gyönyörű napsütéses ez a mai nap!


----------



## dmagdika (2010 Február 25)

Egy jó kirándulás az erdőben.


----------



## dmagdika (2010 Február 25)

Vagy gyerünk lovagolni!


----------



## dmagdika (2010 Február 25)

Senki nem elérhető?


----------



## piocus (2010 Február 25)

Melitta írta:


> 7, sziasztokkiss



Köszönöm a segitséget és mindenkit üdvözlök


----------



## zevica (2010 Február 25)

szép jó estét mindenkinek!


----------



## zevica (2010 Február 25)

gyönyörű idő volt ma!


----------



## zevica (2010 Február 25)

hatalmasat sétáltunk a kisfiammal a ragyogó napsütésben!


----------



## zevica (2010 Február 25)

már teljesen olyan érzésem volt, mintha tavasz lenne...


----------



## zevica (2010 Február 25)

remélem már így is marad!


----------



## zevica (2010 Február 25)

látom, most nincs itt senki...


----------



## zevica (2010 Február 25)

csak monologizálok itt...


----------



## zevica (2010 Február 25)

de nem baj...


----------



## zevica (2010 Február 25)

már csak 12 hozzászólás kell


----------



## zevica (2010 Február 25)

11


----------



## zevica (2010 Február 25)

10


----------



## zevica (2010 Február 25)

9


----------



## zevica (2010 Február 25)

8


----------



## zevica (2010 Február 25)

7


----------



## zevica (2010 Február 25)

6


----------



## zevica (2010 Február 25)

5


----------



## zevica (2010 Február 25)

4


----------



## zevica (2010 Február 25)

már csak 3


----------



## zevica (2010 Február 25)

és itt a vége


----------



## zevica (2010 Február 25)

mindenkinek nagyon szép estét és jó pihenést kívánok!


----------



## Slerdian (2010 Február 25)

Én nem sietek.


----------



## Alba Regia (2010 Február 25)

Jelen.


----------



## hegyomlás (2010 Február 26)

Jó napot kívánok mindenkinek


----------



## ritamita (2010 Február 26)

Hirtelen erott vett magan es egy lendulettel tokon rugta az embert.


----------



## Liszia (2010 Február 26)

Napsugaras reggelt Mindenkinek.


----------



## csocsi7 (2010 Február 26)

sziasztok itt vagyok


----------



## kacs (2010 Február 26)

sziasztok


----------



## csocsi7 (2010 Február 26)

hali mindenkinek


----------



## kyra622 (2010 Február 26)

hello


----------



## anettosiko (2010 Február 26)

Sziasztok mára (kb három órája lógok fent a neten, most lépek), de lehet, hogy este még jövök olvasgatni és játszani...


----------



## kernico (2010 Február 26)

Mindenkinek üdv.!
Jön a hétvége!


----------



## Agira (2010 Február 26)

áldott napot!


----------



## robert de saxon (2010 Február 26)

Sziasztok !
Jó hétvégét mindenkinek !


----------



## botragyilaszlo (2010 Február 26)

Üdvözlet mindenkinek, valamint kellemes hétvégét!!


----------



## farkasreva (2010 Február 26)

Helló! Köszi a lehetőséget!


----------



## dutünde (2010 Február 26)

Sziasztok!


----------



## andi1234 (2010 Február 26)

jelentkeztem


----------



## Slerdian (2010 Február 26)

Jó hétvégét mindenkinek.


----------



## hegyomlás (2010 Február 26)

Jelen


----------



## an1961 (2010 Február 26)

Sziasztok, és minden jót mindenkinek!


----------



## Alba Regia (2010 Február 26)

Sziasztok,itt vagyok.


----------



## Marcs77 (2010 Február 27)

Sziasztok, Szép napot mindenkinek! (Marcs77)


----------



## robert de saxon (2010 Február 27)

Odakint tavasz van !! Sziasztok !


----------



## anettosiko (2010 Február 27)

Sziasztok! Felénk még nem tavaszi az időjárás...


----------



## susiepal (2010 Február 27)

Szép napot Mindenkinek!


----------



## susiepal (2010 Február 27)

Kedves Fórumozók!

Nagyszerű a topic, tele rengetek jó tanáccsal, ötlettel!

köszi az infókat!


----------



## dudu38 (2010 Február 27)

Szép napot mindenkinek! Köszönöm!


----------



## entoni92 (2010 Február 27)

Szép napot mindenkinek!


----------



## lolofrap (2010 Február 27)

jó estét mindenkinek!már várom h letölthessem a könyvet amit szeretnék


----------



## T-support (2010 Február 27)

halihó


----------



## livian (2010 Február 27)

Helló mindenkinek!


----------



## Kelafe (2010 Február 27)

Helló mindenkinek !


----------



## Ameda (2010 Február 27)

Jó éjszakát mindenkinek!


----------



## Reszike (2010 Február 27)

Sziasztok!Jó éjszakát mindenkinek!


----------



## Dzsonika007 (2010 Február 27)

CSoda napokat az erre járóknak!


----------



## Alba Regia (2010 Február 28)

Éjjel van és itt vagyok.


----------



## robert de saxon (2010 Február 28)

Szép estét !
(Nagy Buddha Nap)


----------



## Alba Regia (2010 Február 28)

Itt vagyok,most még nincs késő este.


----------



## T-support (2010 Február 28)

Szép estét!


----------



## juhar level (2010 Február 28)

ez viszont nincs meg...


----------



## reveteg (2010 Március 1)

20


----------



## reveteg (2010 Március 1)

19


----------



## reveteg (2010 Március 1)

18


----------



## reveteg (2010 Március 1)

17


----------



## reveteg (2010 Március 1)

16


----------



## szabolaszlo (2010 Március 1)

15 Jelen


----------



## szabolaszlo (2010 Március 1)

14


----------



## zsu16 (2010 Március 1)

szabolaszlo írta:


> 14




Sziasztok!


----------



## Sbatyi (2010 Március 1)

Köszönöm szépen a kottákat.


----------



## bejka (2010 Március 1)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


sziasztok! szép estét mindekinek!


----------



## marim (2010 Március 1)

Sziasztok!


----------



## T-support (2010 Március 1)

halihó


----------



## Alba Regia (2010 Március 1)

Jelen.


----------



## d.zulu (2010 Március 1)

szép estét mindenkinek aki online


----------



## d.zulu (2010 Március 1)

már március van akkor jön a tavasz is ??


----------



## multika (2010 Március 2)

én is vagyok


----------



## T-support (2010 Március 2)

itt vagyok!


----------



## Alix (2010 Március 2)

Kukucs! Napsütés! Széles mosoly! ^^


----------



## nagynagus (2010 Március 2)

Jó ebédhez szól a nóta


----------



## BoBoTu (2010 Március 2)

Sziasztok)


----------



## noelle7 (2010 Március 2)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Jette (2010 Március 2)

Óóó, de jó topic! 
Üdv. mindenkinek!


----------



## T-support (2010 Március 2)

Üdv!


----------



## Amerigo Gal (2010 Március 2)

Üdv mindenkinek
Nagyon jó kis site ,örülök hogy ráakadtam


----------



## robert de saxon (2010 Március 2)

Szép estét !


----------



## gipsi queen (2010 Március 2)

_Sziasztok új és regi tagok.......kivánok mindenkinek kellemes este._


----------



## darkania (2010 Március 2)

Üdv. mindenkinek!! Örülök, hogy rátaláltam erre az oldalra!!


----------



## tomo86 (2010 Március 2)

Sziasztok! Én is megjöttem!


----------



## Alba Regia (2010 Március 2)

Szép estét ma, jelen.


----------



## Micike8 (2010 Március 3)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Jette (2010 Március 3)

Ma is jelen!


----------



## t.bernadette (2010 Március 3)

Akko csókolom


----------



## Kockamasni (2010 Március 3)

Jelen!
Szuper a közösség! A világ legjobb moderátoraival együtt!!!


----------



## nagy891229 (2010 Március 3)

Sziasztok!Regisztráltam,eddig istvanne.nagy voltam,mostmán nagy891229


----------



## nagy891229 (2010 Március 3)

Sziasztok!Regisztráltam,eddig istvanne.nagy voltam,mostmán nagy891229


----------



## Tibus1 (2010 Március 3)

Szia Vagabika!
Köszönöm, a segítséget!!!


----------



## nagy891229 (2010 Március 3)

nagy hohó írta:


>


 Mért nem?


----------



## nagy891229 (2010 Március 3)

Szép estét mindenkinek


----------



## nagy891229 (2010 Március 3)

Sziasztok!Én is itt vagyok.


----------



## nagy891229 (2010 Március 3)

Regisztráltam


----------



## nagy891229 (2010 Március 3)

Sziasztok!Regisztráltam,eddig istvanne.nagy voltam,mostmán nagy891229


----------



## nagy891229 (2010 Március 3)

Jó téma


----------



## nagy891229 (2010 Március 3)

Mindjárt eljő a 2010-es


----------



## kengurucska (2010 Március 3)

Jó éjszakát!


----------



## clever (2010 Március 3)

*Jelen*



Kalaman írta:


> hello mindenki!


Üdvözletem a Föld bolygórol.


----------



## clever (2010 Március 3)

Üdvözletem a Földről!


----------



## Alba Regia (2010 Március 3)

Jelen.


----------



## Freecy (2010 Március 4)

Üdv! Valakinek van itt Tyros 3-a?


----------



## Freecy (2010 Március 4)

Vagy Tyros 3-hoz mulatós sty-a? Segítsetek ha van valakinek! Köszönöm!!


----------



## Darinka76 (2010 Március 4)

jelen


----------



## fabdaone (2010 Március 4)

Jelen, Fótról


----------



## cicuri (2010 Március 4)

Vác jelen. 
Melitta, zseniális vagy!


----------



## Beus28 (2010 Március 4)

jelen!


----------



## Lara0 (2010 Március 4)

"Őszintének lenni veszélyes. Ha csak nem vagyok hülye is hozzá."
George Bernard Shaw
.....imádom


----------



## kató36 (2010 Március 4)

hello mindenki


----------



## dundus4 (2010 Március 4)

jelen


----------



## dundus4 (2010 Március 4)

Csak most vettem észre ezt a lehetőséget, szuper ötlet


----------



## maryana (2010 Március 4)

Jelen!


----------



## Vargusz (2010 Március 5)

Jó szórakozást!


----------



## Ancsianyu (2010 Március 5)

Kedves Csipkebogyó!

Örök hála! Szép napot!

Ancsianyu


----------



## bigbosman (2010 Március 5)

Üdvözlök mindenkit .


----------



## Darinka76 (2010 Március 5)

megjöttem


----------



## vali65 (2010 Március 5)

Szép napot mindenkinek!


----------



## Alix (2010 Március 5)

Kukucs!


----------



## Évike24 (2010 Március 5)

Hát heló .....Egy pár órája már vagyok


----------



## Kathreen (2010 Március 5)

Kellemes hétvégét Mindenkinek! 
Végre itt a hétvége!


----------



## jutchus (2010 Március 5)

SZiasztok!


----------



## Szakálas (2010 Március 5)

Szia 17


----------



## Szakálas (2010 Március 5)

sia 19


----------



## Szakálas (2010 Március 5)

szia 20


----------



## Szakálas (2010 Március 5)

Mostmár szertnék letölteni.


----------



## tajtika (2010 Március 6)

*kérdés*

Bocsánat, remélem semmi szabálytalant nem tettem. Ahhoz, hogy letölthessek én is valamit, 20 normális üzenetet kell küldenem, gondoltam legyenek ezek szép versek. Jó lesz ez így? Valaki jelezzen nekem, hogy ez így rendben van-e és küldhetem-e a további verseket. Köszönöm.


----------



## braunnebobe (2010 Március 6)

Szia én is szeretnék már letölteni!!!


----------



## TABU (2010 Március 6)

Helló én is megjöttem!


----------



## braunnebobe (2010 Március 6)

Na jó.. elteszem magam máskorra...a letöltés ma már nem lehetséges  Majd talán holnap után.

Szia mindenkinek!!


----------



## kbet (2010 Március 6)

Üdv mindenkinek


----------



## mimla (2010 Március 6)

Sziasztok,
köszönöm a lehetőséget


----------



## lalamár (2010 Március 6)

*Márta54*



Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg



Szisztok!Mindenkinek szép napot.Én még új vagyok köztetek remélem semmi rosszat nem csinálok,ha igen,kérlek segítsetek nekem.Saját magam kezdtem a számítógéppel ismerkedni,ígykissmég elő fordulhathak hibák.


----------



## mamaot (2010 Március 6)

Fiúk!
Ugye tudjátok mi lesz hétfőn?
Sok lány szeretne csókat adni egy szál virágért cserébe. Gondoljatok ránk!


----------



## fabdaone (2010 Március 6)

Na, itt a 20. hszem vége


----------



## csbandic (2010 Március 6)

sziasztok


----------



## csbandic (2010 Március 6)

itt vagyok


----------



## csbandic (2010 Március 6)

jó ötletek


----------



## csbandic (2010 Március 6)

hello


----------



## coldfire (2010 Március 6)

Jó estét mindenkinek!


----------



## maryana (2010 Március 6)

halihóóó


----------



## bcopfos (2010 Március 6)

Szióka!


----------



## Alba Regia (2010 Március 6)

Itt vagyok,jelen!


----------



## faterz (2010 Március 7)

Megjelentem, mint este egy sötét árny...


----------



## csarly (2010 Március 7)

Köszönöm a sok jó dolgot.


----------



## jocya (2010 Március 7)

Szervusztok!


----------



## Cobra11girl (2010 Március 7)

Sziasztok!!


----------



## robert de saxon (2010 Március 7)

Jelen!


----------



## Alba Regia (2010 Március 7)

Jelen.


----------



## almamag78 (2010 Március 8)

Jelen!


----------



## seva0624 (2010 Március 8)

szuperek a receptek. nem is tudok választani, melyiket csináljam először

igyekszem az én jó receptjeimet is megosztani veletek!


----------



## seva0624 (2010 Március 8)

Én is szeretek sütni-főzni. Imádok új receptet kipróbálni.csak sajnos a család a fogyókúra miatt alig eszik kenyeret.


----------



## seva0624 (2010 Március 8)

nem baj azért pár receptet csakazértis kipróbálok


----------



## seva0624 (2010 Március 8)

szuper ez a topic, a legtöbb fűszert nem ismerjük igazán.


----------



## Nesszosz (2010 Március 8)

Szép napot, mindenkinek!


----------



## harmony2 (2010 Március 8)

*köszi*

1 jelentkezemkiss


----------



## harmony2 (2010 Március 8)

2 jelentkezem


----------



## harmony2 (2010 Március 8)

3 jelent


----------



## harmony2 (2010 Március 8)

4. jelentkező


----------



## harmony2 (2010 Március 8)

5. jel


----------



## harmony2 (2010 Március 8)

6-os jel


----------



## harmony2 (2010 Március 8)

7. Te magad légy


----------



## harmony2 (2010 Március 8)

8 nyolcadjára


----------



## harmony2 (2010 Március 8)

9 . jelenet


----------



## harmony2 (2010 Március 8)

10 tiszta víz...


----------



## harmony2 (2010 Március 8)

11 jaj már fárad a kezem


----------



## harmony2 (2010 Március 8)

12. tucat


----------



## harmony2 (2010 Március 8)

13 szerencse???


----------



## harmony2 (2010 Március 8)

14 = 2 adag gonosz


----------



## harmony2 (2010 Március 8)

15 jaj de sokk


----------



## harmony2 (2010 Március 8)

16 hajajaj


----------



## harmony2 (2010 Március 8)

17 mindjárt kész..


----------



## harmony2 (2010 Március 8)

18 nyavajgok!


----------



## harmony2 (2010 Március 8)

19 mosolygok


----------



## harmony2 (2010 Március 8)

20...meg vagyok! köszike


----------



## balumaci87 (2010 Március 8)

helló, hogy lehet itt a kottákat le tölteni?


----------



## kitty850 (2010 Március 8)

szeretem!


----------



## darklight (2010 Március 8)

sziasztok


----------



## darklight (2010 Március 8)

sziasztok


----------



## darklight (2010 Március 8)

sziasztok


----------



## darklight (2010 Március 8)

sziasztok


----------



## darklight (2010 Március 8)

sziasztok


----------



## darklight (2010 Március 8)

sziasztok


----------



## darklight (2010 Március 8)

sziasztok


----------



## darklight (2010 Március 8)

sziasztok


----------



## darklight (2010 Március 8)

sziasztok


----------



## darklight (2010 Március 8)

sziasztok


----------



## darklight (2010 Március 8)

sziasztok


----------



## darklight (2010 Március 8)

sziasztok


----------



## darklight (2010 Március 8)

sziasztok


----------



## darklight (2010 Március 8)

szió


----------



## Alba Regia (2010 Március 8)

Jelen!!!


----------



## redorchide (2010 Március 9)

jelen! és köszönet


----------



## tüni39 (2010 Március 9)

sziasztok most már én is itt vagyok!


----------



## tüni39 (2010 Március 9)

13 nem a szerencse számom...


----------



## szaszern (2010 Március 9)

Sziasztok!
A reményt soha nem adom fel!!


----------



## soraya (2010 Március 9)

Sziasztok,
jelen,
köszönöm!


----------



## koppantoni (2010 Március 9)

Sziasztok!

Én is itt lennék.


----------



## kokusz31 (2010 Március 9)

Sziasztok, beszaladtam.


----------



## Ibolyalya (2010 Március 9)

Csak beköszönök: szia Mindenki !
Melitta, hálás köszönet mindenért!


----------



## tajtika (2010 Március 9)

*köszi*



rpaul írta:


> íme a két dal:
> Halász judit - hívd a nagymamát!
> Halász judit - mindannyian mások vagyunk



köszi, köszi, köszi!!!:..:


----------



## tajtika (2010 Március 9)

*Köszi*



rpaul írta:


> íme a két dal:
> Halász judit - hívd a nagymamát!
> Halász judit - mindannyian mások vagyunk



köszi, köszi, köszi!:..:


----------



## piros55 (2010 Március 9)

Hello Mindnekinek ! Köszöntöm a fórum hozzászólóit.
Én még új vagyok és ismerkedem ezzel az egész rendszerrel.


----------



## piros55 (2010 Március 9)

Ismét én vagyok. Még annyit szerettem volna mondani, hogy 
nagyon segítőkész mindenki. Köszönet érte.


----------



## piros55 (2010 Március 9)

Haliho ! Még itt vagyok ám!


----------



## piros55 (2010 Március 9)

Hello ! Azt gondoltam, hogy ez a 20 hozzászólás olyan könnyű lesz, de egyáltalán nem az.


----------



## piros55 (2010 Március 9)

Ja ! Persze tudom, hogy van rá idő, nem kell egyszerre, de akkor sem olyan egyszerű.


----------



## piros55 (2010 Március 9)

Hali! Mára azért elköszönök. További szép napot Mindenkinek!


----------



## norri (2010 Március 9)

Jelen


----------



## lacivirag (2010 Március 9)

Vagyok .. vagyis lennék én is


Üdv


----------



## IFMEH (2010 Március 10)

Sziasztok, tetszik a forum.


----------



## Balagos (2010 Március 10)

Ohai


----------



## piros55 (2010 Március 10)

Jó reggelt! Korán van még, de én már talpon vagyok.


----------



## piros55 (2010 Március 10)

Éppen erre jártam, gondoltam benézek. Sziasztok!


----------



## piros55 (2010 Március 10)

Hello ! Csak beköszönök. Ez ma egy ilyen nap.


----------



## piros55 (2010 Március 10)

Üdvözlöm az új belépőket!


----------



## piros55 (2010 Március 10)

"Régen " jártam erre. Üdv. Mindenkinek!


----------



## Práder Gyuláné (2010 Március 10)

Sziasztok!
Sok szeretettel köszöntök mindenkit és szép napot kivánok.
Üdvözlettel


----------



## piros55 (2010 Március 10)

Én is szép napot kívánok Mindenkinek !


----------



## piros55 (2010 Március 10)

Hello ! Gondoltam, ha már itt vagyok beköszönök.
Minden jót kívánok Mindenkinek !


----------



## piros55 (2010 Március 10)

Ja, később még visszajövök!


----------



## retitibi (2010 Március 10)

*fdgh*

fghfgh


----------



## piros55 (2010 Március 10)

Pont itt voltam és bekukkantok. Remélem jól vagytok? Üdv.


----------



## piros55 (2010 Március 10)

Helloooooooooo!


----------



## Nebula (2010 Március 10)

Üdvözlet mindenkinek !


----------



## piros55 (2010 Március 10)

Pont erre csatangoltam, úgy gondoltam kár volna kihagyni, hogy be ne nézzek. Sziasztok!


----------



## Nebula (2010 Március 10)

Újoncként még csak nézelődöm.


----------



## Nebula (2010 Március 10)

Nem baj, ha többször is beköszönök ?


----------



## Nebula (2010 Március 10)

Szép napot mindenkinek !


----------



## Nebula (2010 Március 10)

Ma még többször is ellátogatok ide.


----------



## piros55 (2010 Március 10)

Köszöntelek Nebula ! Én is ebben a cipőben járok. 
Többször is beköszönök erre az oldalra, mert hogy nem is olyan könnyen jön össze az a 20 hozzászólás. Én már, azért közelitek felé. Csao!


----------



## piros55 (2010 Március 10)

Sziasztok !Komolyan mondom már hiányzott, hogy beköszönjek. Nálam minden oké.


----------



## piros55 (2010 Március 10)

Hello ! Kicsit körülnéztem máshol is. Pont útba esett a fórum, akkor már mindjárt be is pillantottam. 
Azért, mert ha már meg van a 20, akkor én még időnként be-benézek. Csaotok!


----------



## blue eyers (2010 Március 10)

Hello! Én is körülnézek, azt hiszem jó lesz. Köszöntök mindenkit.


----------



## piros55 (2010 Március 10)

Sziasztok ! Hát látjátok nem tudok elszakadni ettől az oldaltól.
Csak visszhúz a szívem. További szép napot kívánok Mindenkinek !


----------



## kendra (2010 Március 10)

Üdvözlet Debrecenből!


----------



## Nebula (2010 Március 10)

Üdv. piros55 ! Lassanként azért csak összejön a 20 db. De a 48 óra is feltétel !


----------



## Tusyy (2010 Március 10)

hi!


----------



## Nebula (2010 Március 10)

Újra itt vagyok. És ez még ismétlődik majd jónéhányszor.


----------



## borkriszta (2010 Március 10)

sziasztok


----------



## borkriszta (2010 Március 10)

pntot gyüjtök hogy maradhassak


----------



## Nebula (2010 Március 10)

Kukucs !


----------



## piros55 (2010 Március 10)

Üdvözlök Mindenkit!


----------



## piros55 (2010 Március 10)

Itt jártam. Hello !


----------



## p biker (2010 Március 10)

Helló://:


----------



## piros55 (2010 Március 11)

Jó reggelt ! Újra itt, újúlt erővel.


----------



## piros55 (2010 Március 11)

Hello ! Mindenkinek kellemes napot kívánok ! Éppen erre jártam.


----------



## Gomby69 (2010 Március 11)

Sziasztok! Szép napot mindenkinek!!!


----------



## Nemethedo (2010 Március 11)

Sziasztok! Szép napot mindenkinek!
Kaposváron 10 cm hó esett.


----------



## piros55 (2010 Március 11)

Hellotok ! A hó már este óta esik, és még mindig hull.


----------



## piros55 (2010 Március 11)

Hali! Erre jártam, gondoltam benézek. Úgy látom minden oké!


----------



## piros55 (2010 Március 11)

Sziasztok! Itt még minidg esik a hó. Most egy kicsit elköszönök, de később visszajövök.


----------



## piros55 (2010 Március 11)

Hello ! Megint én, csak egy rövid időre.


----------



## Nebula (2010 Március 11)

Üdv.
Havazós napunk van ma.


----------



## Nebula (2010 Március 11)

Még mindig "hull a hó, és hózik".


----------



## alizse (2010 Március 11)

sziasztok!


----------



## alizse (2010 Március 11)

Itt is hull a hó, és nagyon hideg van..


----------



## alizse (2010 Március 11)

Fantasztikus ez az oldal! Köszönöm.


----------



## lesenceinfo (2010 Március 11)

Nálunk is hó van megint.


----------



## fero13 (2010 Március 11)

Helótok . a hó minket sem került el


----------



## piros55 (2010 Március 11)

Hello Mindenkinek! Úgy látszik ez a havazás nem akar elállni.


----------



## maryannpenke (2010 Március 11)

Üdv mindenkinek! Jelentem jelen!


----------



## maryannpenke (2010 Március 11)

Ózdon is esik a hó, már nagyon nem hiányzott! Süss fel nap....


----------



## piros55 (2010 Március 11)

Sziasztok! Éppen erre jártam. Üdv. Mindenkinek!


----------



## Hildikó (2010 Március 11)

Sziasztok!
Új vagyok még itt. Tanulgatom, hogy is mennek az itteni dolgok. Ilyen ritka a hozzászólás?


----------



## Hildikó (2010 Március 11)

Most látom, hogy még sem, hisz először februárban járt itt valaki.


----------



## Hildikó (2010 Március 11)

Nagyon várom, hogy meglegyen a 20 (?) hozzászólásom, hogy tudjak letölteni szabásmintákat, ötleteket.


----------



## Hildikó (2010 Március 11)

Honnan a minták?


----------



## Hildikó (2010 Március 11)

Mit jelent a "beidéz, köszönöm...stb"? És mit kell tennem, ha valakinek írnék. Jaj, nekem.! )


----------



## Hildikó (2010 Március 11)

Segít majd valaki?


----------



## Hildikó (2010 Március 11)

1 hozzászólás.


----------



## Hildikó (2010 Március 11)

2 hozzászólás.


----------



## Hildikó (2010 Március 11)

3. hozzászólás.


----------



## Hildikó (2010 Március 11)

4. hozzászólás.


----------



## Hildikó (2010 Március 11)

5. hozzászólás.


----------



## Hildikó (2010 Március 11)

6. hozzászólás.


----------



## Hildikó (2010 Március 11)

7. hozzászólás.


----------



## Hildikó (2010 Március 11)

8. hozzászólás.


----------



## Hildikó (2010 Március 11)

9. hozzászólás.


----------



## Hildikó (2010 Március 11)

10. hozzászólás.


----------



## Hildikó (2010 Március 11)

11. hozzászólás.


----------



## Hildikó (2010 Március 11)

12. hozzászólás.


----------



## hajni831 (2010 Március 11)

lila


----------



## hajni831 (2010 Március 11)

alma


----------



## hajni831 (2010 Március 11)

alak


----------



## hajni831 (2010 Március 11)

kacsa


----------



## hajni831 (2010 Március 11)

ananász


----------



## hajni831 (2010 Március 11)

szőlő


----------



## hajni831 (2010 Március 11)

őrszem


----------



## hajni831 (2010 Március 11)

medve


----------



## hajni831 (2010 Március 11)

egér


----------



## hajni831 (2010 Március 11)

rigó


----------



## hajni831 (2010 Március 11)

óra


----------



## hajni831 (2010 Március 11)

akol


----------



## hajni831 (2010 Március 11)

lift


----------



## hajni831 (2010 Március 11)

takarít


----------



## hajni831 (2010 Március 11)

tél


----------



## hajni831 (2010 Március 11)

létra


----------



## hajni831 (2010 Március 11)

alakzat


----------



## hajni831 (2010 Március 11)

tilos


----------



## hajni831 (2010 Március 11)

sós


----------



## hajni831 (2010 Március 11)

simogatás


----------



## hajni831 (2010 Március 11)

sima


----------



## hajni831 (2010 Március 11)

antilop


----------



## Alba Regia (2010 Március 11)

Jelen , itt is sok hó esett.


----------



## piros55 (2010 Március 12)

Itt vagyok ragyogok ! Hello !


----------



## kinity (2010 Március 12)

Én is itt vagyok...bocsi az ékezetek hiányáért :-D


----------



## piros55 (2010 Március 12)

Sziasztok! Megint erre jártam. Csak beköszönök.


----------



## bmarek (2010 Március 12)

csá


----------



## bmarek (2010 Március 12)

sziasztok


----------



## bmarek (2010 Március 12)

csá4


----------



## bmarek (2010 Március 12)

csá5


----------



## bmarek (2010 Március 12)

csá6


----------



## bmarek (2010 Március 12)

csá7


----------



## bmarek (2010 Március 12)

csá8


----------



## bmarek (2010 Március 12)

csá9


----------



## bmarek (2010 Március 12)

csá10


----------



## bmarek (2010 Március 12)

csá11


----------



## bmarek (2010 Március 12)

csá12


----------



## bmarek (2010 Március 12)

csá13


----------



## bmarek (2010 Március 12)

csá14


----------



## bmarek (2010 Március 12)

csá15


----------



## bmarek (2010 Március 12)

csá16


----------



## bmarek (2010 Március 12)

csá17


----------



## bmarek (2010 Március 12)

csá18


----------



## bmarek (2010 Március 12)

csá19


----------



## bmarek (2010 Március 12)

csá20!!!


----------



## piros55 (2010 Március 12)

Üdvözlök Mindenkit !


----------



## piros55 (2010 Március 12)

Hello ! Ismét erre jártam. Csao.


----------



## piros55 (2010 Március 12)

Sziasztok !


----------



## bolyka65 (2010 Március 12)

Halihó!!!


----------



## bolyka65 (2010 Március 12)

Hi!


----------



## bolyka65 (2010 Március 12)

Majd holnap folytatom, már csak 3 kell!:shock:


----------



## bolyka65 (2010 Március 12)

Bye!


----------



## bolyka65 (2010 Március 12)

Good night!kiss


----------



## bolyka65 (2010 Március 12)

Have a nice day!


----------



## pitypang11 (2010 Március 12)

Sziasztok!


----------



## kritttt (2010 Március 12)

hello


----------



## piros55 (2010 Március 13)

Szép napot Mindenkinek !


----------



## hofi001 (2010 Március 13)

Sziasztok jelentem meg jelentem.


----------



## piros55 (2010 Március 13)

Sziasztok ! Én itt vagyok !


----------



## Hildikó (2010 Március 13)

Sziasztok!
Új vagyok itt és nagyon-nagyon tudatlan, ami az itteni kommunikációt illeti,...hogy tudom megnézni a privát üzenetet, hogy fogadom el valaki barátságát... stb. Szerencsére a letöltögetés, a mentés nagyon is megy, mert fantasztikus ötleteket osztotok meg másokkal. Gyakran "szörfözök" a neten, keresve újabb mintákat, de ez a fórum teljesen lenyűgöz. Már nagyon várom, hogy hosszabb időre enyém legyen a gép - akár egy éjszakára - és letöltsem a szabásmintákat, fotókat. Naná, hogy tegnap vettem egy 4 G-ás "pendrájvot"  
Aztán igyekszem mindendt megtanulni, hogy is működik a Kanadai Magyarok Fóruma.
És végezetül, de nem utolsó sorban mindenkinek küldök egy hatalmas, mosolygós, meleg öleléses, köszönömöt.


----------



## piros55 (2010 Március 13)

Heloooo!


----------



## piros55 (2010 Március 13)

Itt jártam !


----------



## Anita75 (2010 Március 13)

Sziasztok!!!
A jelenléti ív aláírva!!


----------



## piros55 (2010 Március 13)

Üdvözlök Mindenkit!


----------



## szedere (2010 Március 13)

Nekem is nagyon tetszik. Lehetni ilyesmit csinálni különleges zöldségek és gyümölcsök témában is.


----------



## Muriel (2010 Március 13)

hehe, jelenléti ív, Melitta, ez egy nagyon aranyos téma-ötlet  kezdőknek külön segítség, szóval köszi


----------



## Zsuzska2010 (2010 Március 13)

sziasztok, szép estét


----------



## piros55 (2010 Március 13)

Kukucs! Itt vagyok !


----------



## horbea (2010 Március 13)

Üdv Mindenkinek!
Igen, lényegében én is az álom20-ra hajtok :11:


----------



## Napasszony (2010 Március 13)

Üdvözlöm...kit...kit...aki itt van épp akit !!!!
Aki nincs itt, ott ahol van üdvözlöm én izgatottan...
De ha nem úgy akkor nyugodtan,
itt vagyok az otthonomban!


----------



## Nikyca90 (2010 Március 13)

Itt vagyok? :-/


----------



## piros55 (2010 Március 14)

Hello ! Szép napot Mindenkinek !


----------



## Tibora70 (2010 Március 14)

sziasztok. máris háromnál tartok.


----------



## piros55 (2010 Március 14)

Megint itt voltam !


----------



## seta (2010 Március 14)

Jó reggelt!


----------



## seta (2010 Március 14)

Jó délelőttöt!


----------



## seta (2010 Március 14)

Jó napot!


----------



## 1nagymama (2010 Március 14)

Legyen szép a napotok!


----------



## Lyzy (2010 Március 14)

Szia Melitta!


----------



## Andi964 (2010 Március 14)

Sziasztok !:..:


----------



## Kelafe (2010 Március 14)

Szép hétvégét mindenkinek.


----------



## Babucki (2010 Március 14)

Kellemes hétvégét!


----------



## sikala (2010 Március 14)

Sziasztok!
Szép hétvégét mindenkinek!
Zsuzsa


----------



## Zsuzska2010 (2010 Március 14)

sziasztok


----------



## Zsuzska2010 (2010 Március 14)

mindenkinek szép napot kívánok


----------



## judit141 (2010 Március 14)

nem


----------



## judit141 (2010 Március 14)

sziasztok!


----------



## piros55 (2010 Március 14)

Üdv. Mindenkinek !


----------



## anettosiko (2010 Március 14)

Sziasztok!!!


----------



## Rebcsi (2010 Március 14)

Sziasztok! Megjöttem...


----------



## Rebcsi (2010 Március 14)

Kicsi vagyok, egyedül vagyok, éhes vagyok...


----------



## gipsi queen (2010 Március 14)

Kellemes este es jo pihenest kivanok mindenkinek,udv.


----------



## Zsuzska2010 (2010 Március 14)

újra itt vagyok


----------



## Zsuzska2010 (2010 Március 14)

mindenkinek szép estét kívánok


----------



## Böbe66 (2010 Március 14)

Mindenkit üdvözlök! Remélem, hogy állandó tag lehetek.
B


----------



## piros55 (2010 Március 15)

Kukucs !


----------



## csajszy (2010 Március 15)

sziasztok


----------



## csajszy (2010 Március 15)

tavaszias szép napot mindenkinek


----------



## gabima (2010 Március 15)

Jó napot mindenkinek!


----------



## Angyalka55 (2010 Március 15)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Lyzy (2010 Március 15)

Halihó!

Jó pihizést mindenkinek!


----------



## halebopp (2010 Március 15)

Kellemes márc. 15-t mindenkinek!


----------



## piros55 (2010 Március 15)

Sziasztok !


----------



## piros55 (2010 Március 15)

Csak erre jártam. Sziasztok !


----------



## angyalkám (2010 Március 15)

*angyalkám*

kiss Sziasztok! Régen voltam itt remélem jól vagytok!


----------



## bolyka65 (2010 Március 15)

hello


----------



## Zsuzska2010 (2010 Március 15)

sziasztok


----------



## Zsuzska2010 (2010 Március 15)

újra itt vagyok


----------



## Zsuzska2010 (2010 Március 15)

szép estét kívánok mindenkinek


----------



## Andi964 (2010 Március 15)

sziasztok


----------



## gazeru (2010 Március 15)

nagyon jo


----------



## erizawa (2010 Március 15)

szép estét


----------



## Muti (2010 Március 15)

Szép estét! És holnap még szebb napot!


----------



## piros55 (2010 Március 16)

Jó reggelt Mindenkinek !


----------



## piros55 (2010 Március 16)

Erre jártam. Csao!


----------



## Zsuzska2010 (2010 Március 16)

sziasztok


----------



## Zsuzska2010 (2010 Március 16)

ismét itt vagyok


----------



## Zsuzska2010 (2010 Március 16)

szép napot kívánok


----------



## karitka (2010 Március 16)

jöttem, láttam......megyek
csőváz


----------



## Andi964 (2010 Március 16)

szép napot


----------



## piros55 (2010 Március 16)

Már megint itt vagyok! Hali!


----------



## Angyalka55 (2010 Március 16)

Szió


----------



## eszter1818 (2010 Március 16)

Helló Mindenkinek !


----------



## piros55 (2010 Március 16)

Szeretettel köszöntök Mindenkit !


----------



## elvira00 (2010 Március 16)

Sziasztok! köszi hogy csatlakozhattam!


----------



## Veruska13 (2010 Március 16)

Akkor, ha "osztály vigyázz", szóval akkor nálam is: jelen


----------



## Veruska13 (2010 Március 16)

Mikor lesz osztálytali, skacok


----------



## piros55 (2010 Március 17)

Jó reggelt !


----------



## piros55 (2010 Március 17)

Hellooooooo!


----------



## Encsinyuszi (2010 Március 17)

Sziasztok, tetszik ez a fórum és frappánsak a hozzászólások!


----------



## gombicsek (2010 Március 17)

Sziasztok !
Megírná valaki hogy kell ide feltölteni midiket?


----------



## gombicsek (2010 Március 17)

Próbálkozok de nem megy sehogy sem!


----------



## gombicsek (2010 Március 17)

Rengeteg midivel rendelkezem, de nem tudom megosztani.


----------



## gombicsek (2010 Március 17)

Bel-vas


----------



## gombicsek (2010 Március 17)

Bél-vés


----------



## gombicsek (2010 Március 17)

Szupi!Jelen!


----------



## gombicsek (2010 Március 17)

Ha elérem a 20 hozzászólást, le fogom tudni tölteni a mellékleteket?


----------



## gombicsek (2010 Március 17)

Valaki meg tudná mondani mit jelenthet az ha valaki sokszor azt álmodja hogy kihull az összes foga? Rémes!


----------



## gombicsek (2010 Március 17)

Sziasztok !
Nekem van Ponds üzleti angol könyvem, de hogy lehet ide feltölteni?


----------



## gombicsek (2010 Március 17)

Sziasztok!
Nagyszerű ez az oldal!Alig várom hogy gyermekeimnek letölthessek néhány dolgot innen!


----------



## katjaton (2010 Március 17)

*Én is*

jelen.


----------



## Redhair (2010 Március 17)

Itt vagyok én is.


----------



## Ditkesz (2010 Március 17)

jelen


----------



## Ditkesz (2010 Március 17)

Igen le tudod majd tölteni


----------



## EDYGIRL (2010 Március 17)

Így tényleg gyorsan meglesz a 20 hozzzászólás.Köszi a segítséget.


----------



## piros55 (2010 Március 17)

Üdv. Mindenkinek !


----------



## Flanna (2010 Március 17)

sziasztok!


----------



## ovi Eri (2010 Március 17)

Sziasztok! Itt vagyok én is, most először, de nem utoljára!


----------



## ovi Eri (2010 Március 17)

Böngészés közben olvastam néhány viccet, jókedvet csináltak!


----------



## piros55 (2010 Március 17)

Itt vagyok ám !


----------



## Dj.henci (2010 Március 17)

megjöttem


----------



## piros55 (2010 Március 18)

Sziasztok !


----------



## oregzen (2010 Március 18)

vagyok


----------



## piros55 (2010 Március 18)

Haliho !


----------



## Andi964 (2010 Március 18)

sziasztok


----------



## piros55 (2010 Március 18)

Megérkeztem !


----------



## Theta0630 (2010 Március 18)

Jelen!


----------



## sory (2010 Március 18)

Üdv Nektek!


----------



## SSaiyan (2010 Március 18)

üdv mindenkinek! Én is beköszönök


----------



## Zsuzska2010 (2010 Március 18)

sziasztok


----------



## Zsuzska2010 (2010 Március 18)

ismét itt vagyok


----------



## Zsuzska2010 (2010 Március 18)

szép estét kívánok mindenkinek


----------



## ovi Eri (2010 Március 18)

Sziasztok!


----------



## robert de saxon (2010 Március 18)

szép estét !


----------



## piros55 (2010 Március 19)

Hello Sziasztok !


----------



## piros55 (2010 Március 19)

Újra itt vagyok!


----------



## Nevenka (2010 Március 19)

Játszom veletek!


----------



## magica75 (2010 Március 19)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Jutka54 (2010 Március 19)

Sziasztok!


----------



## piros55 (2010 Március 19)

Csao!


----------



## Memory25 (2010 Március 19)

Csak köszönni jöttem ide


----------



## feri14 (2010 Március 19)

hello köszönöm


----------



## piros55 (2010 Március 19)

Üdvözlök Mindenkit !


----------



## TomBennet (2010 Március 19)

A 20-as szabály miatt vannak ezek a lüke topicok?


----------



## sory (2010 Március 19)

igen, és nagyon unalmas


----------



## Paraatesz (2010 Március 19)

edit66 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Még a karaoke alapok I.-ben bodis7 töltött fel Zoltán Erika egyveleget mp3-ban. Nekem nem játsza le gépem, hibát jelez.Ha itt vagy bodis7, légyszi tedd fel újra.
> Üdv
> Edit



Szia!

Nem akarlak elkeseríteni, de sztem ha nem játsza le a midit a géped akkor belefutottál egy midi-vírusba!!!

Nem kamuzok... Volt szerencsém átélni, kb 6000! midim halálát...
Állítólat valamelyik "magyar" pakk tartalmazza (rar, vagy zip formátumban). Ez a vírus kifejezetten a midi file-okat támadja meg. Hosszas munkával javítható a file, de nagyon sok munkát igényel. Egy gyártó adta ki a feladatot egy hackernek (állítólag) hogy csinálja meg. (nemtom melyik magyar gyártó..??)

azt meg nem tudom hogy ennek a vírusnak az észlelésére, és írtására van-e valamilyen megoldás 

hát.... sok szerencsét...

üdv


----------



## danceband (2010 Március 19)

Lehet,hogy unalmas de hatékony.


----------



## piros55 (2010 Március 20)

Jó reggelt !


----------



## morifade (2010 Március 20)

Üdv.


----------



## Csellengö (2010 Március 20)

Gyorsan kéne 20 hozzászólás....dehát könnyű azt mondani....


----------



## piros55 (2010 Március 20)

Itt vagyok !


----------



## tzsolesz (2010 Március 20)

Én is.


----------



## edut (2010 Március 20)

Sziasztok Mindenki! Végre itt van a tavasz!Szép hétvégét kívánok mindenkinek!


----------



## piros55 (2010 Március 20)

Sziasztok !


----------



## ibi1107 (2010 Március 20)

Sziasztok!Itt vagyok


----------



## Paraatesz (2010 Március 20)

*Que Sera, Sera*

félre olvastam 
Nemtom honnan vettem akkor a "midi"-t???!!!! Bocs...

Akkor próbálok cserébe egy alapot felnyomni, nehogy szó érje a ház elejét, hogy csak tölteni járok ide...  (közbe meg tényleg )

Ha kicsit halkítasz a vokálon (!?) még akár magyarul is lehet rá nyomulni 

http://addat.hu/74f18636/que-sera,sera.mp3.doc.html*???*

(valaki már végre megoldhatná a problémámat, miszerint NEM TUDOK IDE FELTÖLTENI!!! :!: )

üdv


----------



## Zsuzska2010 (2010 Március 20)

sziasztok


----------



## Zsuzska2010 (2010 Március 20)

beköszönök és szép napot kívánok


----------



## kiscsillag248 (2010 Március 20)

helló


----------



## piros55 (2010 Március 20)

Megint én. Hello!


----------



## see (2010 Március 20)

*sziasztok, köszönöm a lehetőséget*

kiss


Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


----------



## see (2010 Március 20)

sziasztok, köszönöm a lehetőséget


----------



## see (2010 Március 20)

újra csak én


----------



## see (2010 Március 20)

szeretném elérni a 20-at


----------



## see (2010 Március 20)

555555555


----------



## see (2010 Március 20)

Bp-en tavaszias, kissé szeles idő van


----------



## see (2010 Március 20)

De jó! mindeki itthonnról van a kanadai magyarok honlapján?


----------



## see (2010 Március 20)

cél a 20


----------



## see (2010 Március 20)

20 másodperc


----------



## see (2010 Március 20)

20 hozzászólás


----------



## see (2010 Március 20)

20 év


----------



## see (2010 Március 20)

jó lenne


----------



## see (2010 Március 20)

már 12-t elhagytam


----------



## see (2010 Március 20)

5-ször


----------



## see (2010 Március 20)

itt jő a 15.


----------



## see (2010 Március 20)

ha vkinek eszébe jut vmi értelmes, amiben segítően közműködhetnék, természetesen szívesen tenném


----------



## see (2010 Március 20)

angolt tanulok


----------



## see (2010 Március 20)

öregasszonyként


----------



## see (2010 Március 20)

szívesen leveleznék angolul-magyarul


----------



## see (2010 Március 20)

azt hiszem, ez a 20.


----------



## see (2010 Március 20)

sziasztok, és köszönöm újra a lehetőséget. Melittának különösen!


----------



## pej (2010 Március 20)

Sziasztok!


----------



## reku21 (2010 Március 20)

Szép estét mindenkinek Udv Csikbol


----------



## robert de saxon (2010 Március 20)

Sziasztok !


----------



## Theta0630 (2010 Március 20)

Jelen!


----------



## saspc (2010 Március 20)

sziasztok akkor kezdeném. 1.


----------



## saspc (2010 Március 20)

nézze meg nyitva van e a szeme.


----------



## saspc (2010 Március 20)

ha nyitva ,könnyen tud szemcseppet adni magának.


----------



## saspc (2010 Március 20)

elég keveset evett.


----------



## saspc (2010 Március 20)

de a éhes, akkor ehet még


----------



## saspc (2010 Március 20)

csak el ne rontsa a hasikáját


----------



## saspc (2010 Március 20)

mert akkor lehet vinni orvoshoz


----------



## saspc (2010 Március 20)

ami nem biztos,hogy olcsó buli.


----------



## saspc (2010 Március 20)

bulinak meg nem rég volt a farsangi.


----------



## saspc (2010 Március 20)

utána meg a Nőnapi


----------



## saspc (2010 Március 20)

meg egy szülinapi.


----------



## saspc (2010 Március 20)

jó buli volt.


----------



## saspc (2010 Március 20)

csak rövid volt


----------



## saspc (2010 Március 20)

nem baj lesz hosszabb is


----------



## saspc (2010 Március 20)

nemsokára itt a nyár,és jönnek a Balatoni bulik


----------



## saspc (2010 Március 20)

aztán az ösziek


----------



## saspc (2010 Március 20)

majd a téliek.


----------



## saspc (2010 Március 20)

és az ÚJÉVI.
na végre +van a 20


----------



## fomaro (2010 Március 21)

Szép estét, jelentem, megjelentem


----------



## piros55 (2010 Március 21)

Szép napot Mindenkinek !


----------



## katrix (2010 Március 21)

lejelentkezek én is  sziasztok


----------



## szaszern (2010 Március 21)

Szép napot,minden kedves fórumozónak!


----------



## piros55 (2010 Március 21)

Haliho !


----------



## krela (2010 Március 21)

Hahó!
Üdv mindenkinek!


----------



## piros55 (2010 Március 21)

Ismét itt vagyok !


----------



## Erzsicica (2010 Március 21)

Sziasztok!!
Udv mindenkinek!!
Matol vagyok es remelhetoleg hosszu ideig leszek is!!


----------



## pej (2010 Március 21)

Sziasztok!


----------



## pej (2010 Március 21)

Megvan a 20 hozzászóllás!


----------



## Alba Regia (2010 Március 21)

Jelen.


----------



## piros55 (2010 Március 22)

üdvözlük mindenkit !


----------



## ottomacko (2010 Március 22)

sziasztok


----------



## ratamahatta (2010 Március 22)

Sziasztok!


----------



## pej (2010 Március 22)

Üdvözlet, most is beköszönök!


----------



## csadna (2010 Március 22)

Sziasztok!Én is beköszönök!


----------



## Enci70 (2010 Március 22)

köszönöm a tippet


----------



## Enci70 (2010 Március 22)

sziasztok


----------



## Enci70 (2010 Március 22)

mától én is itt vagyok


----------



## Enci70 (2010 Március 22)

és sokáig tervezem a maradást


----------



## Enci70 (2010 Március 22)

gyerekeimnek szeretnék segíteni


----------



## Enci70 (2010 Március 22)

jó az oldal


----------



## ratamahatta (2010 Március 22)

ennyit a mai napra, sikerült bekapcsolódnom néhány érdekes témába...


----------



## nana00 (2010 Március 22)

Szép napot mindenkinek!


----------



## piros55 (2010 Március 22)

Kukucs !


----------



## nana00 (2010 Március 22)

Szép estét mindenkinek!


----------



## pataky (2010 Március 22)

Bár nem karácsony közeleg most épp, de a Húsvéti készülődéshez is kívánok mindenkinek sok türelmet!


----------



## Despot bácsi (2010 Március 23)

Héló


----------



## piros55 (2010 Március 23)

Szép jó reggelt Mindenkinek !


----------



## M.Anna (2010 Március 23)

Szia én is itt vagyok


----------



## guriga13 (2010 Március 23)

hello! ew egy jo hely


----------



## dora58 (2010 Március 23)

*sziasztok*

Tetszik az oldal.


----------



## dora58 (2010 Március 23)

*sziasztok*

Történelmi témájú ifjúsági regényeket keresek.
Előre is köszönöm.


----------



## Francesco69 (2010 Március 23)

Sziasztok!

Egy kis játék:
http://wking.hu/gyurukuraiwiw/
http://wking.hu/tarsasjatek/
http://data.hu/url/fb-poker

üdv:Feri


----------



## zsofi74 (2010 Március 23)

hello!legyen szép napja mindenkinek!!!!!!!!!


----------



## elesmire (2010 Március 23)

Üdvözlet mindenkinek!


----------



## dora58 (2010 Március 23)

megint 20


----------



## kabala55 (2010 Március 23)

Sziasztok!


----------



## piros55 (2010 Március 23)

Megint itt vagyok !


----------



## ibi1107 (2010 Március 23)

Helló mindenkinek!


----------



## sayid (2010 Március 23)

Üdv minden tagnak!


----------



## zeditr (2010 Március 23)

*sziasztok*

Köszöntsük szeretettel a holnap névnapjukat ünneplő Gáborokat!kiss


----------



## Bonci13 (2010 Március 24)

Gyonyoru Napot Mindenkinek!!!!!


----------



## piros55 (2010 Március 24)

Itt volnék !


----------



## rainbow2009 (2010 Március 24)

Sziasztok Itt vagyok


----------



## DonCila (2010 Március 24)

Szép napot mindenkinek!


----------



## piros55 (2010 Március 24)

Erre jártam, gondoltam beköszönök !


----------



## CitromLee (2010 Március 24)

most


----------



## CitromLee (2010 Március 24)

hello

en ismerem a tantrat

Tantra Lajos a teljes neve
itt lakik Szolnokon


----------



## CitromLee (2010 Március 24)

Egon nem itt lakik


----------



## CitromLee (2010 Március 24)

nagyon ritka


----------



## CitromLee (2010 Március 24)

az egy gokart lehet amin ul?


----------



## CitromLee (2010 Március 24)

ki ez a neni?


----------



## CitromLee (2010 Március 24)

vajaskenyer


----------



## CitromLee (2010 Március 24)

19


----------



## CitromLee (2010 Március 24)

20


----------



## CitromLee (2010 Március 24)

21


----------



## Végtelen (2010 Március 24)

A Végtelen jelen van


----------



## Zsuzska2010 (2010 Március 24)

újra itt vagyok


----------



## Zsuzska2010 (2010 Március 24)

mindenkinek gyönyörű tavaszi napot kívánok


----------



## piros55 (2010 Március 24)

Üdv. Mindenkinek !


----------



## angyalkám (2010 Március 24)

*angyalkám*

 Szép napos tavaszias időt kivánok mindenkinek!!


----------



## polarbear01 (2010 Március 24)




----------



## polarbear01 (2010 Március 24)

+ ezek is...


----------



## artemson (2010 Március 24)

Haho, jelen


----------



## artemson (2010 Március 24)

Kellemes estet.


----------



## Ildi58 (2010 Március 24)

jelen


----------



## bondicz65 (2010 Március 24)

Szuper ez az oldal!


----------



## piros55 (2010 Március 24)

Szép jó estét !


----------



## blazsika (2010 Március 24)

Sziasztok!!


----------



## piros55 (2010 Március 25)

Újra itt, frissen és üdén !


----------



## pintyő1 (2010 Március 25)

_*Jó reggelt Mindenkinek!*_


----------



## rainbow2009 (2010 Március 25)

Sziasztok ma ismét itt vagyok.


----------



## piros55 (2010 Március 25)

Hello Mindenkinek !


----------



## Nagymarek (2010 Március 25)

Reggelt mindenkinek !!


----------



## gigi183 (2010 Március 25)

Újra munkás nap


----------



## DonCila (2010 Március 25)

Hello


----------



## Caree (2010 Március 25)

sziasztok


----------



## ImiTomi1 (2010 Március 25)

sziasztok még új vagyok


----------



## ImiTomi1 (2010 Március 25)

ki mit csinál szabadidejében?


----------



## ImiTomi1 (2010 Március 25)

én általában olvasok


----------



## piros55 (2010 Március 25)

Haliho !


----------



## verusska (2010 Március 25)

hahó mindenkinek


----------



## verusska (2010 Március 25)

Sziasztok


----------



## dereck (2010 Március 25)

Hali mindenkinek


----------



## robert de saxon (2010 Március 25)

Szép estét !


----------



## piros55 (2010 Március 26)

Sziasztok !


----------



## piros55 (2010 Március 26)

Hahó ! Itt vagyok.


----------



## meseb (2010 Március 26)

Jó reggelt, jó napot, jó éjszakát! - attól függően kinél mennyit mutat az óra


----------



## crywol (2010 Március 26)

vagyok!


----------



## DonCila (2010 Március 26)

hali


----------



## crywol (2010 Március 26)

megint vagyok!


----------



## solymosi.a (2010 Március 26)

Én is ide találtam


----------



## sunniva (2010 Március 26)

Én is csatlakoztam hozzátok


----------



## jeronimo (2010 Március 26)

Üdv.mindenkinek!


----------



## piros55 (2010 Március 26)

Újra itt !


----------



## robert de saxon (2010 Március 26)

Sziasztok!


----------



## resprivata (2010 Március 26)

hu!


----------



## resprivata (2010 Március 26)

Vagy kicsit elegánsabban: jelen


----------



## V1pr (2010 Március 27)

Sziasztok


----------



## piros55 (2010 Március 27)

Szép napot Mindenkinek !


----------



## LynnLou (2010 Március 27)

vagyok


----------



## nagylala75 (2010 Március 27)

Szép napot mindenkinek!
Köszönöm a tippeket!


----------



## piros55 (2010 Március 27)

Kukucs !


----------



## piros55 (2010 Március 27)

Sziasztok !


----------



## angyalkám (2010 Március 27)

Szép estét mindenkinek!


----------



## drberta (2010 Március 27)

Sok lány meg retteghet,mert már most betáraztam a locsoló kölnikből.Felszerelkezve versekkel már alig várom a locsolkodást.Tojás helyett megteszi bármilyen rövid ital


----------



## Szívcsillag (2010 Március 27)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Opak1313 (2010 Március 27)

Szép jó estét mindenkinek!!


----------



## dissipation (2010 Március 27)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Alba Regia (2010 Március 27)

Sziasztok!Ismét itt vagyok.


----------



## optimus prime (2010 Március 27)

Üdv mindenkinek


----------



## VAdus (2010 Március 28)

Sziasztok


----------



## piros55 (2010 Március 28)

Üdvözlök Mindenkit !


----------



## piros55 (2010 Március 28)

Hello ! Itt vagyok !


----------



## Kimieara (2010 Március 28)

Münchenből is üdv Mindenkinek!


----------



## sunniva (2010 Március 28)

Hali


----------



## Potsdam (2010 Március 28)

Én is itt vagyok! Sziasztok!


----------



## Hajni11w (2010 Március 28)

Sziasztok!


----------



## cinci74 (2010 Március 28)

Sziasztok ! Itt vagyok !


----------



## piros55 (2010 Március 28)

Hello Mindenkinek !


----------



## lacitrom (2010 Március 28)

1 heló


----------



## lacitrom (2010 Március 28)

2heló


----------



## lacitrom (2010 Március 28)

3 helló


----------



## lacitrom (2010 Március 28)

4helló


----------



## lacitrom (2010 Március 28)

5 laci vagyok


----------



## lacitrom (2010 Március 28)

42 éves tanár


----------



## lacitrom (2010 Március 28)

olvasni szeretek a lejobban


----------



## lacitrom (2010 Március 28)

na meg piskótát sütni is


----------



## lacitrom (2010 Március 28)

a nagyobbik lányommal


----------



## lacitrom (2010 Március 28)

a kisbbnek pedig sokat mesélek


----------



## lacitrom (2010 Március 28)

nagy levesrajongó


----------



## lacitrom (2010 Március 28)

kitől örökölhette?


----------



## lacitrom (2010 Március 28)

én inkább paprikáscsirke rajongó vagyok


----------



## lacitrom (2010 Március 28)

de csakis házi csirkéből


----------



## lacitrom (2010 Március 28)

elég sok csirkét tartok ezért


----------



## lacitrom (2010 Március 28)

kakasokat is


----------



## lacitrom (2010 Március 28)

a kakas bográcsban a legjobb


----------



## lacitrom (2010 Március 28)

lassú tűzön rotyogtatva


----------



## piros55 (2010 Március 28)

Erre jártam, gondoltam beköszönök !


----------



## klári12 (2010 Március 28)

Csurog a nyálam!!


----------



## klári12 (2010 Március 28)

*Jó izlés!*




zsuzsanna03 írta:


> A topik lényege az, hogy aki gyorsan el akarja érni a húsz
> hozzászólását ide egyszerre beírhatja, és nem valamelyik szójátékba ír be zsinórban több tucat választ.
> 
> Nen fontos számolni, lehet a téma bármi.


 
Nekem ez nehezen megy!


----------



## resprivata (2010 Március 28)

rántotthús minden mennyiségben


----------



## resprivata (2010 Március 28)

hogy a köret rizs, krumpli, vagy rizibizi, az oly mindegy


----------



## resprivata (2010 Március 28)

és legyen hozzá savanyú is


----------



## resprivata (2010 Március 28)

vagy franciasaláta


----------



## resprivata (2010 Március 28)

kompót nem


----------



## msznora (2010 Március 28)

Sziasztok!


----------



## piros55 (2010 Március 29)

Megint itt vagyok !


----------



## piros55 (2010 Március 29)

Sziasztok! Még mindig itt !


----------



## anita197 (2010 Március 29)

Sziasztok


----------



## TylerDS (2010 Március 29)

Helló mindenkinek!
Mosólygós Napot, hiszen végre itt a jóidő.
Mit szólnak hozzá?


----------



## fancsol (2010 Március 29)

csőci


----------



## fancsol (2010 Március 29)

mégmindig vagyok


----------



## piros55 (2010 Március 29)

Üdv. Mindenkinek !


----------



## Judith01 (2010 Március 29)

Szervusz Melitta!

Köszönöm a lehetőséget-

Továbbá üdvözlet Mindenkinek!!


----------



## piros55 (2010 Március 29)

Sziasztok !


----------



## Szívcsillag (2010 Március 29)

Sziasztok!


----------



## ÉVA -IBOLYA (2010 Március 29)

szia


----------



## piros55 (2010 Március 30)

Szép napot kívánok !


----------



## Goldros (2010 Március 30)

Csodás szép napot kivánok!


----------



## katica1946 (2010 Március 30)

Sajnos nagyon nehéz feladat nekem evvel a dologgal megbirkózni mivel a számító gépet eddig csak munka eszköznek használtam.Segítség is akad olyan bele kontárkodó.


----------



## piros55 (2010 Március 30)

Még mindig vagyok !


----------



## djjjozsi (2010 Március 30)

Jlen, s Pálinkás jóreggelt!


----------



## anita197 (2010 Március 30)

Sziasztok


----------



## katica1946 (2010 Március 30)

Már nyolcadik lesz,besegitek.


----------



## katica1946 (2010 Március 30)

Üdv mindenkinek.


----------



## katica1946 (2010 Március 30)

szia ez is jó?


----------



## katica1946 (2010 Március 30)

Kék ibollya


----------



## katica1946 (2010 Március 30)

Daru mdár


----------



## katica1946 (2010 Március 30)

Én rontottam unoka


----------



## katica1946 (2010 Március 30)

Vezet?


----------



## katica1946 (2010 Március 30)

Megoldás


----------



## katica1946 (2010 Március 30)

Választani


----------



## katica1946 (2010 Március 30)

Pompás


----------



## katica1946 (2010 Március 30)

Megcsokol


----------



## katica1946 (2010 Március 30)

Nagyszerű


----------



## katica1946 (2010 Március 30)

Köszönöm!


----------



## katica1946 (2010 Március 30)

Bocsi ha elrontottam.


----------



## katica1946 (2010 Március 30)

Köszi Szabi.


----------



## katica1946 (2010 Március 30)

sziasztok


----------



## Potsdam (2010 Március 30)

Hello!


----------



## resprivata (2010 Március 30)

jelen! (múlt)


----------



## cassandra2012 (2010 Március 30)

Jelen


----------



## #zsuzsi# (2010 Március 30)

Szép estét!


----------



## piros55 (2010 Március 31)

Sziasztok !


----------



## Nschumi (2010 Március 31)

Én is jelen!


----------



## Westeros (2010 Március 31)

üdv


----------



## Dincsi78 (2010 Március 31)

Szióka mindenkinek


----------



## Zsuzska2010 (2010 Március 31)

sziasztok


----------



## Zsuzska2010 (2010 Március 31)

mindenkinek szép estét kívánok


----------



## donna67 (2010 Március 31)

sziasztok


----------



## donna67 (2010 Március 31)

Olyan lelkesen játszottam a_ Szójátékokban, _de sajna nem fogadták el (_
_


----------



## zzoli69 (2010 Március 31)

sziasztok


----------



## Lebegyev (2010 Március 31)

Halihó


----------



## szaszern (2010 Április 1)

Mindenkinek jó éjszakát, és bolldog holnapot kivánok


----------



## piros55 (2010 Április 1)

Sziasztok !


----------



## fheab (2010 Április 1)

Nagyon szép napot kivánok mindenkinek.


----------



## fheab (2010 Április 1)

sajnos én is ugy gondolom hogy a szojáték neke:sad:m nem menne.


----------



## fheab (2010 Április 1)

Ha csak ilyen kevés idöm lessz akkor soká lesz meg a 20.


----------



## csillagvirag75 (2010 Április 1)

Szép napot mindenkinek!!!


----------



## piros55 (2010 Április 1)

Üdvözlök Mindenkit !


----------



## Alba Regia (2010 Április 1)

Jelen.


----------



## piros55 (2010 Április 2)

Jó reggelt !


----------



## piros55 (2010 Április 2)

Hello !Még itt vagyok.


----------



## szkbster (2010 Április 2)

Jóreggelt!


----------



## szkbster (2010 Április 2)

Gyönyörű napsütés van.


----------



## szkbster (2010 Április 2)

És végre egy kis szabadság


----------



## szkbster (2010 Április 2)

Lehet készülődni az ünnepre


----------



## kozakm (2010 Április 2)




----------



## piros55 (2010 Április 2)

Hellotok ! Újra bejelentkezem. Nagyon aranyos a feltett kép a nyusziról!


----------



## f!sher (2010 Április 2)

halihó!


----------



## f!sher (2010 Április 2)

csak beköszöntem


----------



## koribcsi (2010 Április 2)

Sziasztok!
Kellemes Húsvéti Ünnepeket Kívánok Mindenkinek!


----------



## piros55 (2010 Április 2)

Sziasztok ! A közelgő ünnep alkalmából én is kívánok Mindenkinek Kellemes Húsvétot és sok locsolót !


----------



## hz79 (2010 Április 2)

*Szia*

Jelen


----------



## zoltanzoltan (2010 Április 2)

A Húsvét nálunk családi ünnep, de mindenki ünnepelje úgy, ahogyan a szíve diktálja!


----------



## Spyky (2010 Április 2)

1


----------



## Spyky (2010 Április 2)

2


----------



## Spyky (2010 Április 2)

3


----------



## Spyky (2010 Április 2)

4


----------



## Spyky (2010 Április 2)

5


----------



## f!sher (2010 Április 2)

kellemes tavaszi szünetet és húsvéti ünnepeket mindenkinek!


----------



## f!sher (2010 Április 2)

jelen


----------



## piros55 (2010 Április 2)

Hello ! Itt vagyok !


----------



## piros55 (2010 Április 2)

Kukucs !


----------



## pikasso (2010 Április 2)

Boldog húsvétot mindenkinek.


----------



## pikasso (2010 Április 2)

46 sziasztok


----------



## Bedzsi (2010 Április 2)

*Szép napot!*




Melitta írta:


> 1, jelen


----------



## pikasso (2010 Április 3)

jó éjszakát jó pihenést.


----------



## piros55 (2010 Április 3)

Hello Mindenkinek !


----------



## piros55 (2010 Április 3)

Még mindig itt vagyok ám !


----------



## szaszern (2010 Április 3)

Sziasztok!
Kivánom,hogy kellemesen tőltsétek el ezt a Szombat déutánt. pl.Kiválló témák
a fórumon!!!


----------



## szaszern (2010 Április 3)

Helló!
Javaslom ,hogy ha van kedvetek gyertek át a "Szójátékok ,ill.Játékok" oldalra ,mert tényleg izgalmasak-érdekesek !!!


----------



## Rachel7 (2010 Április 3)

köszönjük a tippet


----------



## piros55 (2010 Április 3)

Üdvözlök Mindenkit !


----------



## piros55 (2010 Április 3)

Hello! Csak erre jártam !


----------



## pkati (2010 Április 3)

Jó ötlet! Köszi!


----------



## lorincza77 (2010 Április 3)

Én is itt vagyok!!


----------



## Alba Regia (2010 Április 3)

Helló,itt vagyok.


----------



## piros55 (2010 Április 4)

Szép napot Mindenkinek !


----------



## toth_jozsi (2010 Április 4)

hellohello


----------



## jucikah18 (2010 Április 4)

Sziasztok, mindenkinek jó locsolkodást!


----------



## Keresztelo (2010 Április 4)

Üdv Mindenkinek!!!


----------



## Keresztelo (2010 Április 4)

Vajon az én gépemről hová tüntek a "smileyk"???


----------



## piros55 (2010 Április 4)

Jó lazítást Mindenkinek !


----------



## Zsuzska2010 (2010 Április 4)

mindenkinek szép napot kívánok


----------



## f!sher (2010 Április 4)

helló!


----------



## f!sher (2010 Április 4)

napsütéses, szép napot mindenkinek!


----------



## pikasso (2010 Április 4)

Sziasztok kellemes húsvétot mindenkinek!


----------



## Fanycy (2010 Április 4)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Fanycy (2010 Április 4)

Kellemes ünnepeket!


----------



## CheKe (2010 Április 4)

Kellemes húsvéti ünnepeket!


----------



## Fanycy (2010 Április 4)

Neked is!


----------



## Erzsicica (2010 Április 4)

Mindenkinek Kellemes Ünnepeket!!
Végre meglett a 20-ik hozzaszolasom!!(ez az!)


----------



## merykara (2010 Április 4)

Jó estét! Kellemes Ünnepeket!


----------



## csabaanya (2010 Április 4)

Szép napot mindenkinek holnapra és jó pihenést!


----------



## csabaanya (2010 Április 4)

Szép napot mindenkinek holnapra és jó pihenést!


----------



## Guardaespaldas (2010 Április 5)

SZiasztok !

Most regisztráltam magam , tehát még új vagyok ! Szerintem nagyon szuper itt minden oldal ! Szép napot mindenkinek !!!


----------



## Vargusz (2010 Április 5)

Szép napot kívánok!


----------



## piros55 (2010 Április 5)

Itt vagyok ragyogok ! Mindekinek jó locsolkodást kívánok !


----------



## piros55 (2010 Április 5)

Még itt vagyok ám !


----------



## blue eyers (2010 Április 5)

_*
Kellemes Húsvéti Ünnepet!!!!*_


----------



## szaboberci (2010 Április 5)

Jó locsolkodást!
Falu mellett tó van,
adj tojást oszt jó' van!


----------



## szaboberci (2010 Április 5)

Van jobb versetek?


----------



## szaboberci (2010 Április 5)

Elveszett a kölnim.


----------



## szaboberci (2010 Április 5)

Emlékeztek még A Krasznaja Moszvára?


----------



## szaboberci (2010 Április 5)

Iszonyatos büdi volt!


----------



## szaboberci (2010 Április 5)

és volt még egy "duhy mózset büty" című förmrdvény is.


----------



## toth_jozsi (2010 Április 5)

jó reggelt.


----------



## szilagyi (2010 Április 5)

Kellemes húsvéti ünnepeket mindenkinek!


----------



## nagyi64 (2010 Április 5)

Szép napot Mindenkinek
Örülök, hogy itt lehetek köztetek!


----------



## Tamasmar (2010 Április 5)

Szép napot


----------



## mollim (2010 Április 5)

kellemes délutánt!


----------



## piros55 (2010 Április 5)

Hello! Csak erre jártam és gondoltam beköszönök!


----------



## cico8485 (2010 Április 5)

Sziasztok!
Kellemes húsvétot mindenkinek!


----------



## gara1 (2010 Április 5)

Szép estét mindenkinek!


----------



## Dominkó (2010 Április 5)

Szia!


Nem győzöm köszönni a lehetőséget!


----------



## piros55 (2010 Április 5)

*Sziasztok !*


----------



## Ica63 (2010 Április 5)

Szia! Szia!


----------



## krisztinaclara (2010 Április 5)

Kösz


----------



## Alba Regia (2010 Április 5)

Jelen vagyok.


----------



## charmed12 (2010 Április 6)

Hello, hello!


----------



## piros55 (2010 Április 6)

Jó reggelt !


----------



## szdmm (2010 Április 6)

Derűs napot!


----------



## mimi76 (2010 Április 6)

Sziasztok!


----------



## cinro (2010 Április 6)

Sziasztok!


----------



## piros55 (2010 Április 6)

Megint itt vagyok !


----------



## zdanee (2010 Április 6)

Üdvözlet!


----------



## fattilla (2010 Április 6)

Üdv mindenkinek!


----------



## piros55 (2010 Április 6)

Hello !


----------



## piros55 (2010 Április 6)

Még mindig itt vagyok !


----------



## Kevin1987 (2010 Április 6)

Sziasztok!


----------



## MneKata (2010 Április 6)

Végre kisütött a nap!
Kívánom, hogy ragyogja be minden napotokat szeretettel és boldogsággal!


----------



## bojcsika (2010 Április 6)

szép estét mindenkinek!


----------



## emmariann (2010 Április 6)

Sziasztok!


----------



## pata40 (2010 Április 6)

Sziasztok


----------



## pata40 (2010 Április 6)

Bocsássatok meg


----------



## pata40 (2010 Április 6)

Remélem elfogadható


----------



## piros55 (2010 Április 7)

Szép napot Mindenkinek !


----------



## Verdict (2010 Április 7)

Köszi a lehetőséget!


----------



## piros55 (2010 Április 7)

*Még itt vagyok !*


----------



## merykara (2010 Április 7)

Szép napot!


----------



## piros55 (2010 Április 7)

Hello ! Éppen erre jártam !


----------



## piros55 (2010 Április 7)

Még mindig itt !


----------



## Monyika (2010 Április 7)

Szép napot mindenkinek!


----------



## piros55 (2010 Április 7)

Üdvözlök Mindenkit !


----------



## Tele_hold (2010 Április 7)

kellemes estét mindenkinek!kiss


----------



## muttertiger (2010 Április 7)

Itt vagyok. ragyogok!


----------



## Zsuzska2010 (2010 Április 7)

szép estét kívánok mindenkinek


----------



## ribizli9 (2010 Április 7)

sziasztok!


----------



## ribizli9 (2010 Április 7)

mi volt az utolsó szám?


----------



## ribizli9 (2010 Április 7)

Kozakm
a nyuszis kép nagyon édi.


----------



## piros55 (2010 Április 8)

Jó reggelt !


----------



## Andresen (2010 Április 8)

Már hogy lenne jó a reggel ha úgy kezdődik, hogy fel kell kelni!


----------



## cico8485 (2010 Április 8)

Sziasztok!

Na megint egy nap, de mindjárt péntek!!!


----------



## Amira87 (2010 Április 8)

Üdv mindenkinek!


----------



## piros55 (2010 Április 8)

Sziasztok !


----------



## resprivata (2010 Április 8)

sziaszok!


----------



## barca1899 (2010 Április 8)

Jelen  Jó ez a topik!!!


----------



## kianika (2010 Április 8)

Én is itt vagyok!


----------



## szancsella (2010 Április 8)

Üdvözletem!


----------



## Maaraa (2010 Április 8)

Ezek mindenféle telefonra jók?


----------



## piros55 (2010 Április 8)

Erre jártam, gondoltam beköszönök ! Hellotok !


----------



## hkati79 (2010 Április 8)

sziasztok, jelen


----------



## CSKL (2010 Április 8)

Üdv!


----------



## CSKL (2010 Április 8)

..


----------



## piros55 (2010 Április 8)

Még mindig itt vagyok !


----------



## Korgoth (2010 Április 8)

Korgoth köszön.


----------



## piros55 (2010 Április 9)

Üdvözlök Mindenkit ezen a szép napon !


----------



## Dincsi78 (2010 Április 9)

Szép napot mindenkinek!


----------



## simonrozsa (2010 Április 9)

Sziasztok, 1 jelen


----------



## simonrozsa (2010 Április 9)

helló,


----------



## simonrozsa (2010 Április 9)

Helló!Én is gyűjtök


----------



## piros55 (2010 Április 9)

Sziasztok !Csak benéztem. Mindenki itt van ?


----------



## morifade (2010 Április 9)

Sziasztok!


----------



## morifade (2010 Április 9)

Visszaszámlálás indul!


----------



## morifade (2010 Április 9)

3...


----------



## morifade (2010 Április 9)

2...


----------



## morifade (2010 Április 9)

1...


----------



## GREKA (2010 Április 9)

Mosolygós szép estét mindenkinek!


----------



## GREKA (2010 Április 9)

Imádom a tavaszt!


----------



## GREKA (2010 Április 9)

Mosolygós estét mindenkinek!


----------



## piros55 (2010 Április 10)

*Mindenkinek jó hétvégét kívánok !*


----------



## piros55 (2010 Április 10)

Még itt vagyok !


----------



## Mortal Wombat (2010 Április 10)

Már itt vagyok


----------



## Edelweisshu (2010 Április 10)

Sziasztok, én is megérkeztem.


----------



## piros55 (2010 Április 10)

Sziasztok! Újra itt.


----------



## gipsi queen (2010 Április 10)

Sziasztok,jelenkezek.......kivanok KELLEMES HETVEGE es udv.


----------



## blue eyers (2010 Április 10)

Hali mindenkinek, bujdosónak, kíváncsinak, csak itt lévőnek:idea:!!!! kiss
Jó hétvégét végre süt a napocska!!!!:23:


----------



## ferrariava (2010 Április 10)

Jó volt


----------



## piros55 (2010 Április 10)

Üdv. Mindenkinek !


----------



## ferrariava (2010 Április 10)




----------



## ferrariava (2010 Április 10)




----------



## ferrariava (2010 Április 10)




----------



## ferrariava (2010 Április 10)

kosz


----------



## ferrariava (2010 Április 10)




----------



## ferrariava (2010 Április 10)




----------



## ferrariava (2010 Április 10)




----------



## 69joci (2010 Április 10)

HOFI igy nagybetűvel...


----------



## morgenrot (2010 Április 10)

kávébabok egy üvegtálon
talán egyszer megtalálom


----------



## sallimus (2010 Április 10)

jajjj jellemző
én megtaláltalak 
kedves rím
jelen vagyunk


----------



## Alba Regia (2010 Április 10)

Jelen.


----------



## piros55 (2010 Április 11)

Szép reggelt Mindenkinek !


----------



## ninja002 (2010 Április 11)

Sziasztok én is itt....)


----------



## ninja002 (2010 Április 11)

Ez a babos rím nekem is tetszett...


----------



## szasza476 (2010 Április 11)

helló


----------



## Snuffy0324 (2010 Április 11)

Szép Napsütéses Vasárnapot Mindenkinek!


----------



## piros55 (2010 Április 11)

Sziasztok ! Erre jártam, gondoltam beköszönök.


----------



## mollim (2010 Április 11)

Sziasztok!Kellemes délutánt!


----------



## morgenrot (2010 Április 11)

15:15. fogjátok meg a gombotokat


----------



## laura_laura (2010 Április 11)

Helloka mindenkinek!


----------



## iramsav (2010 Április 11)

*Szia!*

Szép estét mindenkinek!


----------



## hobortos (2010 Április 12)

Szép napot és jó munkát mindenkinek!


----------



## piros55 (2010 Április 12)

Sziasztok !


----------



## Snuffy0324 (2010 Április 12)

Sziasztok!
Szép Napot!


----------



## Anyci1 (2010 Április 12)

Anyci1 bejelentkezett!


----------



## pintyő1 (2010 Április 12)

Mindenkinek sok jót, lehet, hogy megoperálnak, jó volt itt.......


----------



## Falbala (2010 Április 12)

*Sziasztok!*


----------



## piros55 (2010 Április 12)

Hello ! Itt vagyok !


----------



## rramonaa (2010 Április 12)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Gréti20 (2010 Április 12)

Sz


----------



## Gréti20 (2010 Április 12)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Mercurygold (2010 Április 12)

sziasztok, öröm itt lenni,kikapcsolódni


----------



## Katuska159 (2010 Április 12)

Sziasztok!


----------



## piros55 (2010 Április 13)

Jó reggelt !


----------



## Katuska159 (2010 Április 13)

Napsütéses jó reggelt!


----------



## Hildegard (2010 Április 13)

“Oszd meg a tudásodat másokkal: ez az egyik módja annak, hogy halhatatlan légy.” 

*köszönöm *


----------



## piros55 (2010 Április 13)

Még mindig itt !


----------



## Nastya (2010 Április 13)

Sziasztok!Jelen.....


----------



## Lyd (2010 Április 13)

Jelen!


----------



## Képesség (2010 Április 13)

Jó.


----------



## piros55 (2010 Április 13)

Hello Mindnekinek !


----------



## szaszern (2010 Április 13)

Üdvözlöm a fórüm tagjait!
Mikor lesz már tavasz??? mostanában pocsék az idő!!
Inkább körülnézek az oldalon...


----------



## moncsyka23 (2010 Április 13)

Helló Mindenkinek!
Szép Napot!


----------



## moncsyka23 (2010 Április 13)

Még mindig itt vagyok!


----------



## piros55 (2010 Április 13)

Megjelentem!


----------



## kkatazs (2010 Április 13)




----------



## kkatazs (2010 Április 13)

jelen


----------



## shedo (2010 Április 13)

Hello mindenki!


----------



## zeuska01 (2010 Április 13)

Sziasztok


----------



## Moni86 (2010 Április 13)

itt volnék én is... 

köszi a lehetőséget a hsz-re


----------



## nagyzsuzsi (2010 Április 13)

a colás üveg nem tetszett


----------



## pislogo (2010 Április 13)

sziasztok


----------



## Hildegard (2010 Április 14)

*Szepes Mária - Hétköznapi élet mágiája*

Szepes Mária - Hétköznapi élet mágiája


----------



## piros55 (2010 Április 14)

Jó reggelt !


----------



## Zsika* (2010 Április 14)

Hello


----------



## Zsika* (2010 Április 14)

Szép napot!


----------



## piros55 (2010 Április 14)

Sziasztok !


----------



## happyfun (2010 Április 14)

Hello


----------



## Rocsi (2010 Április 14)




----------



## piros55 (2010 Április 14)

Kukucs ! Itt vagyok .


----------



## shedo (2010 Április 14)

Jelen


----------



## cathy.1 (2010 Április 15)

Sziasztok! Én is megérkeztem) Bár elég későn...


----------



## Andresen (2010 Április 15)

Jó reggelit!


----------



## piros55 (2010 Április 15)

Hello Mindenkinek !


----------



## orsi22 (2010 Április 15)

itt vagyok én is


----------



## alfy3 (2010 Április 15)

kiss


----------



## pappandrea (2010 Április 15)

*Tankönyv*

Képes,verses, dalos ABC


----------



## pappandrea (2010 Április 15)

*Tankönyv*

Szöveges matematikai feladatok!


----------



## monne (2010 Április 15)

Hali


----------



## molyos (2010 Április 15)

én is itt vagyok


----------



## mucika18 (2010 Április 15)

Köszönet mindenkinek a letölthető anyagokért.


----------



## CIDORKA (2010 Április 15)

*Tükrös tavasz közeledik*

Csatolás megtekintése 438893

Tavaszi ünnepi műsorok és versek

http://hotfile.com/dl/37933744/3604adb/Tkrs_tavasz_kzeledik.zip.html


----------



## blahel (2010 Április 15)

Hello, megérkeztem!:..:


----------



## katalintoth30 (2010 Április 15)

köszönöm mindenkinek ezeket a sok hasznos könyvet


----------



## piroska73 (2010 Április 15)

Sziasztok!


----------



## pöndörke (2010 Április 15)

Sziasztok
  Mi micsoda sorozatból: 
Múmiák
http://rapidshare.com/files/192399187/6._M_mi_k.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/192420962/6._M_mi_k.part2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/192381505/6._M_mi_k.part3.rar

Kalózok
http://rapidshare.com/files/195880334/Kal_zok.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/195883227/Kal_zok.part2.rar

Macskák
http://rapidshare.com/files/198341927/12._Macsk_k.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/198348194/12._Macsk_k.part2.rar

üdv.


----------



## mollim (2010 Április 15)

sziasztok!


----------



## goldie01 (2010 Április 16)

Ide még nem írtam szerintem. Sziasztok!


----------



## piros55 (2010 Április 16)

Hellotok !


----------



## piros55 (2010 Április 16)

Még itt vagyok !


----------



## Szivike18 (2010 Április 16)

Sziasztok! Itt vagyok én is ))


----------



## Tobzoska (2010 Április 16)

Sziasztok!
Üdvözlök Mindenkit!


----------



## mollim (2010 Április 16)

sziasztok


----------



## megapowa (2010 Április 16)

Helló mindenkinek


----------



## jbaj (2010 Április 16)

szia-szia


----------



## jbaj (2010 Április 16)

milyen jó film lesz ma?


----------



## jbaj (2010 Április 16)

"A csütörtöki műholdképeken már markánsan kirajzolódik az az Európa felé haladó sötét hamusáv, amelyet az Eyjafjöll izlandi tűzhányó újabb kitörése lövellt a légkörbe. A kidobott anyag egy része Magyarországot is elérheti. Látványos, vörös naplementékben gyönyörködhetünk a következő hetekben, végül is az Atlanti-óceán tágulásának köszönhetően."


----------



## nadir10 (2010 Április 16)

halika!


----------



## Falbala (2010 Április 16)

Sziasztok!


----------



## kopancsi (2010 Április 16)

Szép napot!


----------



## edem1986 (2010 Április 16)

szép estét mindenkinek. köszönet a fórumért


----------



## Lucifer666 (2010 Április 16)

Köszönöm az eddigi ötleteket!


----------



## Alba Regia (2010 Április 16)

Jelen,itt vagyok.


----------



## szoszkepanka (2010 Április 16)

Szeretettel üdvözlök Mindenkit.


----------



## piros55 (2010 Április 17)

Jó reggelt !


----------



## Selymi (2010 Április 17)

Szép napot!


----------



## Lucifer666 (2010 Április 17)

Tök jó!


----------



## Lucifer666 (2010 Április 17)

A Két Lottiért külön köszönet.


----------



## Lucifer666 (2010 Április 17)

Köszönöm a tippeket!


----------



## Lucifer666 (2010 Április 17)

:d


----------



## Lucifer666 (2010 Április 17)

Köszönöm a recepteket!


----------



## Maall (2010 Április 17)

Kellemes időtöltés


----------



## Maall (2010 Április 17)

19 megvan és köszönöm


----------



## piros55 (2010 Április 17)

Szép napot Mindenkinek !


----------



## nkpier (2010 Április 17)

Megtiszteltés hogy itt lehetek,üdvözletem mindenkinek !


----------



## tjerika (2010 Április 17)

Hello


----------



## hudrae (2010 Április 17)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Gablajt (2010 Április 18)

Hát akkor jó reggelt!


----------



## piros55 (2010 Április 18)

Üdvözlök Mindenkit !


----------



## dor1 (2010 Április 18)

Sziasztok!
Nagyon jó ez az oldal
Köszönjük mindenkinek!
D


----------



## dor1 (2010 Április 18)

Sziasztok!
Nagyon jó ez az oldal, sok segítséget találni!
Köszönjük mindenkinek!
D


----------



## dor1 (2010 Április 18)

Nagyon jó ötlet!


----------



## dor1 (2010 Április 18)

A gyerekek jól feldolgzzák ezt a kegyes hazugságot.


----------



## dor1 (2010 Április 18)

Jó ez az oldal


----------



## dor1 (2010 Április 18)

Nagyon szupi ez az oldal!


----------



## dor1 (2010 Április 18)

jó dolgok


----------



## edlizsozsó (2010 Április 18)

Az Isten áldjon mindenkit!


----------



## jeronimo (2010 Április 18)

Köszönöm,hogy vagytok!


----------



## delanor (2010 Április 18)

*helló*

helló, letelt a 20 mp?


----------



## angyalkám (2010 Április 18)

*angyalkám*

 Szép napot! mindenkinek!


----------



## gazeru (2010 Április 18)

*dicseret*

nagyon jo es hasznos minden informacio


----------



## BaGo (2010 Április 18)

*Jelenléti ív,*



Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


BaGo jelentkezik


----------



## BaGo (2010 Április 18)

*Beköszönés.*



Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


Kedves Melitta!
Ismét beköszönök. Jelen vagyok


----------



## BaGo (2010 Április 18)

*Beköszönés.*



Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


Jelentkezem egy üdvözlettel


----------



## BaGo (2010 Április 18)

*Beköszönés.*



Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


Üdzlettel jelentközöm: BaGo


----------



## BaGo (2010 Április 18)

*Jelenléti ív.*



Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


Katalógus? BaGo


----------



## BaGo (2010 Április 18)

*Jelenléti ív.*



Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg



Lezárom a catalógust: BaGo


----------



## Alba Regia (2010 Április 18)

Jelen.


----------



## monne (2010 Április 19)

Helló mindenki !


----------



## mmajcsi (2010 Április 19)

alig várom, hogy leteljen a 20 hozzászólásom...
Fantasztikus ötleteitek vannaak!!


----------



## mmajcsi (2010 Április 19)

szuper ötletek!!


----------



## judit.janka (2010 Április 19)

Sziasztok!


----------



## anyabanya55 (2010 Április 19)

Üdvözlet mindenkinek


----------



## birmike (2010 Április 19)

Nagyon szépen köszönök mindent, rengeteg hasznos dolgot találtam , ami szem szájnak ingere. Hálás vagyok mindenkinek ezen lehetőségért. Egyes fokozati vizsgára készülök kooperatív technikák matematikaórán az 5.-8. osztályban témával. Ha valaki tud ötlettel segíteni nagy örömmel fogadom. Erdélyben nem tudom megszerezni ezért nagyon megköszönném,ha valaki feltenné pl. Spencer *Kagan Kooperatív* tanulás című könyvét. Köszönöm!


----------



## freya74 (2010 Április 19)

Betti! Köszönöm az anyagot amit feltettél


----------



## S0ld13r (2010 Április 19)

Szép jó napot kívánok!


----------



## Kleine Wölfin (2010 Április 19)

Szép estét mindenkinek!


----------



## mara2009 (2010 Április 19)

Szépet, jót mindig és mindenhol...


----------



## gbiro72 (2010 Április 19)

Szép estét, illetve szép álmokat!


----------



## nmate93 (2010 Április 19)

nagyon jó


----------



## nmate93 (2010 Április 19)

nagyon jó 2


----------



## szaszern (2010 Április 20)

Minden tagnak nyugodalmas jó éjszakát kivánok!


----------



## Maksi (2010 Április 20)

Szuper az oldal!


----------



## Kis bogár (2010 Április 20)

Sziasztok!


----------



## mara2009 (2010 Április 20)

Szépet s boldogat... mára és minden napra..


----------



## Lobsang (2010 Április 20)

Üdv mindenkinek!


----------



## turgyanv (2010 Április 20)

Derűs ://:-ot Mindenkinek!


----------



## pulsatilla (2010 Április 20)

Sziasztok !


----------



## kis.robi (2010 Április 20)

Szép napot mindenkinek!


----------



## Makika71 (2010 Április 20)

Sziasztok, legyen jó a napotok!


----------



## Alba Regia (2010 Április 20)

Jelen,szép napot.


----------



## kmedina (2010 Április 21)

Szép jó reggelt. Vagy ha akad még egy night owl, akkor szép estét.


----------



## gabocamami (2010 Április 21)

*4 évszak - képekben*

Összegyűjtöttem képeket a négy évszakról, környezetismerethez vagy csak úgy


----------



## AAndi115 (2010 Április 21)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Anett82 (2010 Április 21)

koszi! Jelen vagyok!!!


----------



## timi1022 (2010 Április 21)

Sziasztok! Szép napot mindenkinek!


----------



## tingba (2010 Április 21)

sziasztok nem tudna valaki nekem küldeni stilusokat meg addodm az msn címet 
*email cím kiírását tiltja a fórum szabályzata (kormányos)*


----------



## pocoksx (2010 Április 21)

sipikiss írta:


> Az egyikkel szolgálhatok,tessék...




Koszi pont ezt kerestem..


----------



## pocoksx (2010 Április 21)

koszi


----------



## pocoksx (2010 Április 21)

koszi  ez kuul


----------



## pocoksx (2010 Április 21)

koszi


----------



## pocoksx (2010 Április 21)

koszi


----------



## pocoksx (2010 Április 21)




----------



## pocoksx (2010 Április 21)




----------



## pocoksx (2010 Április 21)

nem nem nem


----------



## pocoksx (2010 Április 21)




----------



## pocoksx (2010 Április 21)




----------



## pocoksx (2010 Április 21)

.


----------



## pocoksx (2010 Április 21)




----------



## pocoksx (2010 Április 21)

:d


----------



## pocoksx (2010 Április 21)

koszi a pps-eket


----------



## pocoksx (2010 Április 21)

=)


----------



## pocoksx (2010 Április 21)




----------



## pocoksx (2010 Április 21)

ezek aranyosak..


----------



## pocoksx (2010 Április 21)

koszi pont ilyeneket kerestem


----------



## pocoksx (2010 Április 21)

NEeeem


----------



## pocoksx (2010 Április 21)




----------



## ropicapa (2010 Április 21)

a legjobb a gazdálkodj okosan.


----------



## ropicapa (2010 Április 21)

igaz h régi de tanulni lehet belőle.


----------



## ropicapa (2010 Április 21)

nagyon jópofa játékok


----------



## ropicapa (2010 Április 21)

főleg a vakondos


----------



## ropicapa (2010 Április 21)

a plüscuccok a legédesebbek


----------



## Bodrogi (2010 Április 21)

*Csalafinta fejtörők kisiskolásoknak*

Csalafinta fejtörők


----------



## Alba Regia (2010 Április 21)

Jelen,szép estét.


----------



## jelluist (2010 Április 22)

Én már jó éjszakát kívánok. Ma már holnap van, vagy ma? Hogy is van ez? a boszorkányok órája.


----------



## rege80 (2010 Április 22)

Jó reggelt!


----------



## csagibi (2010 Április 22)

Mindenkinek szép csütörtököt!


----------



## lilkek (2010 Április 22)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


 
Üdv Melitta!

Köszönöm a lehetőséget, és üdv mindenkinek.


----------



## Tündérliget (2010 Április 22)

Sziasztok!


----------



## happyfun (2010 Április 22)

jó estét!


----------



## zsuzsu1977 (2010 Április 22)

Szép estét!


----------



## jelluist (2010 Április 22)

Sziasztok!

Ismét itt vagyok,közeleg a boszorkányok órája.


----------



## zsuzsu1977 (2010 Április 23)

Szép napot mindenkinek.
Jaj, hol van a napocska, hol a tavasz???


----------



## Kynga90 (2010 Április 23)

Sziasztok! Kellemes napsütéses hétvégét mindenkinek és további szép napot!


----------



## Jutinka (2010 Április 23)




----------



## Jutinka (2010 Április 23)




----------



## Jutinka (2010 Április 23)

a Dsida Jenő verset már régóta kerestem,de nem tudtam ,ki írta. Köszi,hogy feltetted!


----------



## Jutinka (2010 Április 23)




----------



## Jutinka (2010 Április 23)

Azoknak, akik jó anyák, és azoknak, akik egyszer jó anyák lesznek...

Mielőtt Anya lettem

Főzhettem magamnak meleg ételt.
Ruháim nem voltak pecsétesek.
Nyugodtan telefonálhattam. 

Mielőtt Anya lettem,
Addig aludtam, amíg akartam, és nem izgultam milyen későn fekszem le.
Minden nap megfésülködtem, és fogat mostam.

Mielőtt Anya lettem,
Minden nap kitakarítottam.
Nem botlottam meg játékokban, és nem felejtettem el altatódalok szövegét. 

Mielőtt Anya lettem
Nem izgultam, hogy a növényeim mérgezőek e.
Nem gondoltam védőoltásokra.

Mielőtt Anya lettem
Nem hányt le senki,
Nem lettem kakis,
Nem köptek le,
Nem rágcsáltak meg,
Nem pisiltek le,
Vagy nem csipkedtek meg pici ujjak sem.

Mielőtt Anya lettem teljes birtokában voltam:
Gondolataimnak,
Testemnek,
Lelkemnek.
Végigaludtam az éjszakákat.


Mielőtt Anya lettem:
Sosem tartottam egy síró gyereket, hogy az orvos megvizsgálhassa, vagy beadja neki az injekciót.
Sosem néztem könnyes szemekbe és sírva fakadtam,
Sosem váltam boldoggá egy egyszerű mosolyon.
Nem maradtam fenn késő éjjel, hogy egy alvó bébiben gyönyörködjek 

Mielőtt Anya lettem:
Nem tartottam kezemben egy alvó bébit, mert nem akartam letenni.
Sosem éreztem, hogy a szívem apró darabokra törik, mikor nem tudtam megszüntetni a fájdalmat.
Nem tudtam, hogy valami olyan pici ekkora hatással lesz életemre.
Sosem tudtam, hogy képes vagyok valakit ennyire szeretni.
Nem tudtam, hogy ennyire imádni fogom az Anyaságot.

Mielőtt Anya lettem:
Nem ismertem az érzést, hogy a szívem a testemen kívül van.
Nem tudtam milyen nagyszerű érzés a gyerek etetése.
Nem ismertem az Anya és Gyermeke közti köteléket.
Nem tudtam, hogy valami oly pici, olyan fontossá tehet.

Mielőtt Anya lettem:
Sosem keltem fel az éjszaka kellős közepén minden 10 percben, hogy megnézzem minden rendben van-e.
Sosem ismertem a melegséget,
Az örömöt,
A szeretetet,
A szívfájdalmat,
A csodát,
Vagy az Anyaság élvezetét.

Nem tudtam, hogy képes vagyok ilyen érzésekre, mielőtt Anya lettem.


----------



## Jutinka (2010 Április 23)

ez az egyik nagy kedvencem,mindig meghatódok,amikor elolvasom.


----------



## Jutinka (2010 Április 23)

de lehet,hogy már ismeritek


----------



## Jutinka (2010 Április 23)




----------



## Jutinka (2010 Április 23)

Nálunk sincs az oviban anyák napja  csak 1 verset tanulnak a kicsik meg egy másikat a nagyobbak.


----------



## Jutinka (2010 Április 23)

mennyivel könnyebb dolguk van most az óvónőknek,nem kell műsort betanítani!  pedig olyan édesek


----------



## vica666 (2010 Április 23)

lak


----------



## Lacka72 (2010 Április 23)

Sziasztok!

Na csak tudjak vegre feltolteni. Van boven jo zenem.

Lacka


----------



## eszti75 (2010 Április 23)

*"A tiszta lelkiismeret jele általában a rossz memória"
Egy ismerősöm ezt írta és tiszta lelkiismerettel lehazudta a csillagokat az égről. Ezzel engem nagyon megbántott és ki tudja még ki mindenkit. 
*


----------



## emoke33 (2010 Április 24)

Szia! Szeretnék megtanulni angolul, legalább annyira, hogy a neten tudjak boldogulni. A letöltésekkel van gond, nem engedi. Kell ehhez valakinek a jóváhagyása, vagy én csinálok valamit rosszul?


----------



## csiga787 (2010 Április 24)

woowww


----------



## Cric (2010 Április 24)

Sziasztok, szép hétvégét mindenkinek!


----------



## emoke33 (2010 Április 24)

Igen, már rájöttem miért nem tudok letölteni, elolvastam a szabájzatot.


----------



## Evics (2010 Április 24)

Szia Mindenkinek!Gyönyörűséges, csodálatos napsütés van. Éljen.
pusszi


----------



## KatherineYork (2010 Április 24)

De még mennyire, hogy itt vagyok!


----------



## Makika71 (2010 Április 24)

Sziasztok!
Nálunk gyönyörű idő van.


----------



## alex0909 (2010 Április 24)

Jó matek programok interaktív táblára vagy csak játszani a számítógépen.


----------



## Zsuzsa0411 (2010 Április 24)

Sziasztok! Új tag vagyok!


----------



## Zsuzsa0411 (2010 Április 24)

Szép napot mindenkinek!


----------



## Zsuzsa0411 (2010 Április 24)

Remélem holnap is ilyen jó idő lesz!


----------



## Zsuzsa0411 (2010 Április 24)

Nálunk Esztárban süt a nap.


----------



## Zsuzsa0411 (2010 Április 24)

Esztár Hajdú Bihar megyében van Debrecentől 32 km-re.


----------



## Zsuzsa0411 (2010 Április 24)

Most már tudjátok hol lakom.


----------



## Zsuzsa0411 (2010 Április 24)

Beszélek egy kicsit magamról.


----------



## Zsuzsa0411 (2010 Április 24)

22 éves vagyok.


----------



## Zsuzsa0411 (2010 Április 24)

Zsuzsának hívnak.


----------



## Zsuzsa0411 (2010 Április 24)

Szegedre járok főiskolára.


----------



## Zsuzsa0411 (2010 Április 24)

Gyógypedagógusnak tanulok.


----------



## Zsuzsa0411 (2010 Április 24)

Végzős vagyok.


----------



## Zsuzsa0411 (2010 Április 24)

Nagyon szeretek táncolni.


----------



## Zsuzsa0411 (2010 Április 24)

A néptánc a kedvenceim közé tartozik.


----------



## Makika71 (2010 Április 24)

Szia Zsuzsa!


----------



## Neoka (2010 Április 24)




----------



## neotrog (2010 Április 24)




----------



## Carun (2010 Április 25)

Jó reggelt


----------



## acmAgi22 (2010 Április 25)

Sziasztok


----------



## herika (2010 Április 25)

beköszönök


----------



## diacell2 (2010 Április 25)

1


----------



## diacell2 (2010 Április 25)

2


----------



## diacell2 (2010 Április 25)

3


----------



## diacell2 (2010 Április 25)

4


----------



## diacell2 (2010 Április 25)

5


----------



## diacell2 (2010 Április 25)

6


----------



## diacell2 (2010 Április 25)

7


----------



## diacell2 (2010 Április 25)

8 Egyre jobban!


----------



## diacell2 (2010 Április 25)

9 szívesen lemondok az életemben már feleslegessé vált dolgokról!


----------



## diacell2 (2010 Április 25)

10. Szívből örülök embertársaim sikereinek!


----------



## diacell2 (2010 Április 25)

11 Összhangban élek magammal!


----------



## diacell2 (2010 Április 25)

12


----------



## diacell2 (2010 Április 25)

13. hibáimból tanulok, eredményeimből erőt merítek!


----------



## diacell2 (2010 Április 25)

14 Mindenkiben megtalálom a jót!


----------



## diacell2 (2010 Április 25)

15 pozitív energiát sugárzok!


----------



## diacell2 (2010 Április 25)

16 Erős és talpraesett vagyok!


----------



## diacell2 (2010 Április 25)

17. Örömmel tudok szeretetet adni és kapni!


----------



## diacell2 (2010 Április 25)

18 Tisztelettel fordulok a körülöttem élőkhöz!


----------



## diacell2 (2010 Április 25)

19 meghallgatok másokat is !


----------



## diacell2 (2010 Április 25)

20 Napról napra egyre jobban vagyok!


----------



## diacell2 (2010 Április 25)

21 Éljen az Ak, és D.L.


----------



## diacell2 (2010 Április 25)

NA még 48 óra!


----------



## Hamisciprus (2010 Április 25)

Szép napot!


----------



## Madilko (2010 Április 25)

22 félidőben vagyok!(+48 óra)


----------



## Madilko (2010 Április 25)

23 Nehéz kivárnom!


----------



## Vica-v4 (2010 Április 25)

1valaky írta:


> szuper vagykiss


köszi


----------



## napcsi (2010 Április 25)

Szeretettel üdvözlök mindenkit. Most olvasgatom a szabályokat, nézelődöm az oldalon. Nagyon tetszik minden.


----------



## Nadolf (2010 Április 25)

üdvözlet!


----------



## pixigabi (2010 Április 25)

nekem még sok kell


----------



## pixigabi (2010 Április 25)

pedig igyekszek


----------



## Regikke (2010 Április 25)

Szerintem ezeket mindenki örömmel használja!


----------



## timeal84 (2010 Április 25)

Már csak pár hozzászólás-...


----------



## timeal84 (2010 Április 25)

talán elég ennyi-....


----------



## timeal84 (2010 Április 25)

átlépem a bűvös 20-at


----------



## fender27 (2010 Április 26)

*..*

nagyon aranyosak.én egy németh dogot szeretnék.


----------



## fender27 (2010 Április 26)

én hozzám a jazz valamint a lirai dalok állnak közel


----------



## fender27 (2010 Április 26)

unchained melody. ghost


----------



## fender27 (2010 Április 26)

ezek nagyon jók


----------



## fender27 (2010 Április 26)

nagyon jók az alapok


----------



## fender27 (2010 Április 26)

*..*

bár le is tudnám szedni


----------



## kovacsne79 (2010 Április 26)

Szia!
Én is nagyon szépen köszönöm. Üdv:Kata


----------



## atiann (2010 Április 26)

sziasztok


----------



## atiska0 (2010 Április 26)

Szióka


----------



## pixigabi (2010 Április 26)

üdv mindenkinek


----------



## Csibesz88 (2010 Április 26)

sziasztok


----------



## atiann (2010 Április 27)

hello


----------



## tsjudit (2010 Április 27)

sziasztok!


----------



## piciancsa (2010 Április 27)

Hellóka mindenkinek


----------



## olala91 (2010 Április 27)

Üdv Mindenkinek!


----------



## zsuzsu76 (2010 Április 27)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Regikke (2010 Április 27)

Sziasztok!


----------



## piros55 (2010 Április 27)

Hello Mindenkinek !


----------



## piros52 (2010 Április 27)

Jaj, Melitta! Köszönöööööööööööööööm


----------



## piros52 (2010 Április 27)

14


----------



## dwork (2010 Április 27)

Aggyisten népek!


----------



## Goldros (2010 Április 28)

Szép reggelt és napot kivánok minden ide betérőnek!!!


----------



## Akirke (2010 Április 28)

Szép napot mindenkinek


----------



## leeri (2010 Április 28)

Nagyon szívesen, örülök, hogy segíthettem.


----------



## piros55 (2010 Április 28)

*Sziasztok !*


----------



## Andrsu (2010 Április 28)

Sziasztok!


----------



## piros55 (2010 Április 28)

Még itt vagyok !


----------



## mesu82 (2010 Április 28)

sziasztok


----------



## mesu82 (2010 Április 28)

mindjárt megvan a 20!!!! juhé!!!!!


----------



## mesu82 (2010 Április 28)

és 20)))))


----------



## nhanga (2010 Április 28)

sziasztok
az lenne a kerdesem hogy vane itt valaki aki angolt tanit


----------



## ·•●áGi●•· (2010 Április 28)

halííí


----------



## ·•●áGi●•· (2010 Április 28)

de messze még az a 20 :s


----------



## piros55 (2010 Április 28)

Hello !


----------



## banfi (2010 Április 28)

Itt vagyok! Sziasztok!


----------



## piros55 (2010 Április 29)

Kukucs!


----------



## Falbala (2010 Április 29)

Jelen!


----------



## enori (2010 Április 29)

Öröm látni, hogy ennyi embert érdekel a nyelvtanulás!


----------



## vica61 (2010 Április 29)

Nagyon jó


----------



## F.YolandaRex200 (2010 Április 29)

Kérem szépen a türelmeteket, most ismerkedem, mert utoljára nem egészen ilyen volt a weblap. Köszönöm. Yolanda


----------



## Bathaz (2010 Április 29)

Vagyok


----------



## TylerDS (2010 Április 29)

Itt is itt vagyok!
HELLÓ mindenki


----------



## piros55 (2010 Április 29)

*Sziasztok !*


----------



## angyalkám (2010 Április 29)

*angyalkám*

kiss Ezen a szép napos időben , szép na:9ot mindenkinek!


----------



## Endi3 (2010 Április 29)

Jelen és szép napot


----------



## piros55 (2010 Április 29)

Még mindig itt vagyok !


----------



## Betty13 (2010 Április 29)

lép


----------



## Betty13 (2010 Április 29)

ár


----------



## Betty13 (2010 Április 29)

lé


----------



## Betty13 (2010 Április 29)

lehet


----------



## Betty13 (2010 Április 29)

ék


----------



## Betty13 (2010 Április 29)

lé


----------



## Betty13 (2010 Április 29)

hív


----------



## Betty13 (2010 Április 29)

hó


----------



## Betty13 (2010 Április 29)

kő


----------



## Betty13 (2010 Április 29)

önt


----------



## Betty13 (2010 Április 29)

eső


----------



## Betty13 (2010 Április 29)

dob


----------



## Betty13 (2010 Április 29)

jár


----------



## Betty13 (2010 Április 29)

hát


----------



## Betty13 (2010 Április 29)

fog


----------



## Betty13 (2010 Április 29)

ár


----------



## Betty13 (2010 Április 29)

tűz


----------



## Betty13 (2010 Április 29)

kor


----------



## Betty13 (2010 Április 29)

csavar


----------



## Betty13 (2010 Április 29)

ég


----------



## piros55 (2010 Április 30)

Jó reggelt !


----------



## korall44 (2010 Április 30)

Kellemes hétvégét kívánok!


----------



## pocok81 (2010 Április 30)

Szép napot!


----------



## fan_thomas_001 (2010 Április 30)

mindenkinek kösz a csatolmányokat,
sokat segítettek


----------



## gyümilili (2010 Április 30)

szép napot mindenkinek, olyan jó ez a szép idő!!


----------



## szotyori (2010 Április 30)

sziasztok,en meg kezdo vagyok,most regisztraltam,latom kell 20 hozzaszolas meg 48 ora is el kell teljen,eleg sok minden megtalalhato itt,remelme ha kerdesem van a segitsegetekre szamithatok!
koszonom szepen!
laci,
Kezdivasarhely


----------



## tzolika (2010 Április 30)

Szép estét!


----------



## piros55 (2010 Április 30)

*Jó hétvégét kívánok Mindenkinek !*


----------



## Tofu-chan (2010 Április 30)

dingó


----------



## Tofu-chan (2010 Április 30)

óriásteknős


----------



## Tofu-chan (2010 Április 30)

siketfajd


----------



## Tofu-chan (2010 Április 30)

denevér


----------



## Tofu-chan (2010 Április 30)

róka


----------



## Tofu-chan (2010 Április 30)

aligátor


----------



## Tofu-chan (2010 Április 30)

rétisas


----------



## Tofu-chan (2010 Április 30)

sólyom


----------



## Tofu-chan (2010 Április 30)

medve


----------



## Tofu-chan (2010 Április 30)

elefánt


----------



## Tofu-chan (2010 Április 30)

teve


----------



## Tofu-chan (2010 Április 30)

erdei cickány


----------



## Tofu-chan (2010 Április 30)

nyúl


----------



## Tofu-chan (2010 Április 30)

lunna


----------



## Tofu-chan (2010 Április 30)

arapapagáj


----------



## Tofu-chan (2010 Április 30)

jávorszarvas


----------



## Tofu-chan (2010 Április 30)

sisakos sáska


----------



## Tofu-chan (2010 Április 30)

amerikai szövőlepke


----------



## Tofu-chan (2010 Április 30)

erdei pinty


----------



## Tofu-chan (2010 Április 30)

tyúk


----------



## gxe (2010 Május 1)

Sziasztok, új vagyok.


----------



## rabbitbari (2010 Május 1)

9


----------



## rabbitbari (2010 Május 1)

én is új vagyok és gyűjtök


----------



## rabbitbari (2010 Május 1)

10 megvan a fele


----------



## rabbitbari (2010 Május 1)

11


----------



## gxe (2010 Május 1)

rabbitbari írta:


> 11


akkor egy cipőben járunk...


----------



## gxe (2010 Május 1)

gxe írta:


> akkor egy cipőben járunk...


nem ezt akartam beidézni... de már nekem is van három.


----------



## gxe (2010 Május 1)

Nagy a csend így május elsején...


----------



## Marika63 (2010 Május 1)

citromfű


----------



## Marika63 (2010 Május 1)

táncol


----------



## Marika63 (2010 Május 1)

labdázik


----------



## Marika63 (2010 Május 1)

kaszál


----------



## Marika63 (2010 Május 1)

lábadozik


----------



## Marika63 (2010 Május 1)

keresgél


----------



## Marika63 (2010 Május 1)

lakatol


----------



## Marika63 (2010 Május 1)

letarol


----------



## Marika63 (2010 Május 1)

liftezik


----------



## Marika63 (2010 Május 1)

kutat


----------



## Marika63 (2010 Május 1)

tanít


----------



## Marika63 (2010 Május 1)

táborozik


----------



## Marika63 (2010 Május 1)

kéreget


----------



## Marika63 (2010 Május 1)

tapétáz


----------



## Marika63 (2010 Május 1)

zakatol


----------



## Marika63 (2010 Május 1)

lubickol


----------



## Marika63 (2010 Május 1)

lélegzik


----------



## Marika63 (2010 Május 1)

keretez


----------



## gxe (2010 Május 1)

Magam vagyok, úgy néz ki.


----------



## piros55 (2010 Május 1)

Sziasztok ! Erre jártam, gondoltam beköszönök !


----------



## raiden (2010 Május 1)

Jelen


----------



## Kesita (2010 Május 1)

Sziasztok, köszi, én is jelen


----------



## Kesita (2010 Május 1)

Még egyszer itt vagyok!!!


----------



## piros55 (2010 Május 2)

Szép napot Mindenkinek !


----------



## gxe (2010 Május 2)

Sziasztok!


----------



## gxe (2010 Május 2)

És persze szép napot kívánok mindenkinek!


----------



## gxe (2010 Május 2)

Majd még visszanézek!


----------



## koby11 (2010 Május 2)

Jelen


----------



## Rixi68 (2010 Május 2)

elvetette


----------



## Rixi68 (2010 Május 2)

megetette


----------



## Rixi68 (2010 Május 2)

levetette


----------



## Rixi68 (2010 Május 2)

megvetette


----------



## Rixi68 (2010 Május 2)

elfeledte


----------



## Rixi68 (2010 Május 2)

halad


----------



## Rixi68 (2010 Május 2)

falat


----------



## Rixi68 (2010 Május 2)

marad


----------



## Rixi68 (2010 Május 2)

marat


----------



## Rixi68 (2010 Május 2)

savat


----------



## Rixi68 (2010 Május 2)

arat


----------



## Rixi68 (2010 Május 2)

hallal


----------



## Rixi68 (2010 Május 2)

vaddal


----------



## Rixi68 (2010 Május 2)

madarakkal


----------



## Rixi68 (2010 Május 2)

falvakkal


----------



## Rixi68 (2010 Május 2)

tavas barlang


----------



## Rixi68 (2010 Május 2)

fakard


----------



## Rixi68 (2010 Május 2)

alaptalan


----------



## koby11 (2010 Május 2)

narancs


----------



## ovali (2010 Május 2)

Boldog Anyák napját kívánok minden Édesanyának...............kiss


----------



## Pit01 (2010 Május 2)

*Jelenlét*

Üdv mindenkinek!


----------



## avincze (2010 Május 2)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Pit01 (2010 Május 2)

*Jelen*

Még visszanézek


----------



## avincze (2010 Május 2)

Szép napot Mindenkinek!


----------



## avincze (2010 Május 2)

A skót felesége így szól a férjéhez:
- A fiunk már két napja ugyanazat a nyalókát eszegeti.
- Nem baj - mondja a férj -, tanuljon csak meg spórolni az a gyerek.
- Rendben van, de legalább kibonthatnád neki.


----------



## vajo (2010 Május 2)

*Mindig olvasd el a játékszabályt.*



Rixi68 írta:


> halad


 


Rixi68 írta:


> falat


 


Rixi68 írta:


> marad


 


Rixi68 írta:


> marat


 


Rixi68 írta:


> savat


 


Rixi68 írta:


> arat


 


Rixi68 írta:


> hallal


 


Rixi68 írta:


> vaddal


 


Rixi68 írta:


> madarakkal


 


Rixi68 írta:


> falvakkal


 


Rixi68 írta:


> tavas barlang


 


Rixi68 írta:


> fakard


 


Rixi68 írta:


> alaptalan


 
Mind rossz!!!

A szabály ugyan az. Az* előző szó utolsó betűével kezdődjön a következő szó,* és persze *a magánhangzó csak az "A" lehet.*


----------



## avincze (2010 Május 2)

- Mit csinálnak a várvédők, ha unatkoznak?
- Elfoglalják magukat.


----------



## vajo (2010 Május 2)

koby11 írta:


> narancs


 
csavarral


----------



## avincze (2010 Május 2)

- Mi gyorsabb a fénysebességnél?
- ???
- Etióp gyerek kajajeggyel!


----------



## gxe (2010 Május 2)

Felpörgött...


----------



## avincze (2010 Május 2)

lakat


----------



## avincze (2010 Május 2)

tavasz


----------



## vajo (2010 Május 2)

szabad


----------



## Pit01 (2010 Május 2)

*Jelen*

Kellemes délutánt!


----------



## Pit01 (2010 Május 2)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Pit01 (2010 Május 2)

Jelen !


----------



## bessy (2010 Május 2)

vajo írta:


> szabad



dallam


----------



## Pit01 (2010 Május 2)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Pit01 (2010 Május 2)

Jelen.


----------



## Pit01 (2010 Május 2)

Mindenki pihen ebéd után.


----------



## Pit01 (2010 Május 2)

Jelen.


----------



## Pit01 (2010 Május 2)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Pit01 (2010 Május 2)

Jelen.


----------



## Viki_ (2010 Május 2)

Sziasztok! Jelen


----------



## piros55 (2010 Május 2)

Üdv Mindenkinek !


----------



## 0.618 (2010 Május 2)

marhanyak


----------



## melka123 (2010 Május 2)

Helló! Jelen


----------



## ti12345 (2010 Május 2)

Sziasztok!


----------



## herodotos (2010 Május 2)

Száva:Szasza, Szászi


----------



## herodotos (2010 Május 2)

Luca: Lulu, Luli, Lú


----------



## herodotos (2010 Május 2)

Boldog Anyák Napját Kívánok Minden Édesanyának!


----------



## bandi100 (2010 Május 2)

melitta írta:


> aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


1


----------



## bandi100 (2010 Május 2)

bandi100 írta:


> 1


2


----------



## blada (2010 Május 2)

sajnos nekem se sikerült


----------



## herodotos (2010 Május 2)

pók-pék


----------



## herodotos (2010 Május 2)

pék-lék


----------



## herodotos (2010 Május 2)

Lék-lét


----------



## herodotos (2010 Május 2)

lét-tét


----------



## herodotos (2010 Május 2)

tét-tép


----------



## herodotos (2010 Május 2)

tép-táp


----------



## herodotos (2010 Május 2)

táp-sáp


----------



## herodotos (2010 Május 2)

sáp-sár


----------



## herodotos (2010 Május 2)

sár-sör


----------



## herodotos (2010 Május 2)

sör-kör


----------



## herodotos (2010 Május 2)

kör-tör


----------



## herodotos (2010 Május 2)

tör-tár


----------



## herodotos (2010 Május 2)

tár-pár


----------



## herodotos (2010 Május 2)

pár-pír


----------



## herodotos (2010 Május 2)

pír-sír


----------



## herodotos (2010 Május 2)

sír-sár


----------



## katusz2 (2010 Május 3)

Sziasztok!Ismerkedem veletek!


----------



## Ysosy82 (2010 Május 3)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Ysosy82 (2010 Május 3)

van valaki köztetek, aki ismeri a kígyó-sikló fajtákat?


----------



## Ysosy82 (2010 Május 3)

http://canadahun.com/forum/showthread.php?p=2101251&posted=1#post2101251 itt tettem fel kérdést róla


----------



## Ysosy82 (2010 Május 3)

akol


----------



## Ysosy82 (2010 Május 3)

létra


----------



## Ysosy82 (2010 Május 3)

alom


----------



## Ysosy82 (2010 Május 3)

madár


----------



## Ysosy82 (2010 Május 3)

rák


----------



## Ysosy82 (2010 Május 3)

kapu


----------



## Ysosy82 (2010 Május 3)

utazás


----------



## Ysosy82 (2010 Május 3)

sorompó


----------



## Ysosy82 (2010 Május 3)

ódivatú


----------



## Ysosy82 (2010 Május 3)

út


----------



## Ysosy82 (2010 Május 3)

támaszték


----------



## Ysosy82 (2010 Május 3)

képkeret


----------



## Ysosy82 (2010 Május 3)

tábla


----------



## Ysosy82 (2010 Május 3)

autóbusz


----------



## Ysosy82 (2010 Május 3)

zörög


----------



## Ysosy82 (2010 Május 3)

gyermek


----------



## Ysosy82 (2010 Május 3)

köszönöm


----------



## piros55 (2010 Május 3)

Jó reggelt !


----------



## piros55 (2010 Május 3)

Még itt vagyok !


----------



## atiska0 (2010 Május 3)

Sziasztok! Csak beugrottam egy szóra!


----------



## dappa (2010 Május 3)

Sziasztok!


----------



## dappa (2010 Május 3)

:444: kellemes napot mindenkinek!


----------



## dappa (2010 Május 3)

megvan valakinek margit sandemo. varázsjegyek illetve a boszorkánymester sorozata? megköszönném... kiss


----------



## raiden (2010 Május 3)

Szép napot! Sziasztok!


----------



## Jamo29 (2010 Május 3)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Jamo29 (2010 Május 3)

Megérkeztem közétek, örülök, hogy itt lehetek!


----------



## Jamo29 (2010 Május 3)

Szép napot mindenkinek


----------



## dappa (2010 Május 3)

nem értem...


----------



## Gyönke (2010 Május 3)

Szép napot mindenkinek!


----------



## PMoriarty (2010 Május 3)

jelen vagyok köszi


----------



## PMoriarty (2010 Május 3)

szép napot!


----------



## gipsi queen (2010 Május 3)

Kedves CH-tagok KÖSZÖNÖM hogy melletem álsz és probálsz segiteni-biztatni ezekben a nehéz pillanatokban.*Sajnos nincs SEMMI HIREM !*
Melitta *köszönöm *amit értem tettel,*nincs vége még*.....semmi -semmi nincs.
sok barátságal üdv. mindenkit


----------



## piros55 (2010 Május 3)

Újra itt !


----------



## bandi100 (2010 Május 3)

Sziasztok


----------



## rustyka18 (2010 Május 3)

nagyon jók, van miből válogatni


----------



## rustyka18 (2010 Május 3)

sok hasznos témát találtam köszi


----------



## dappa (2010 Május 3)

vgyok


----------



## kismarika (2010 Május 3)

pintyő1 írta:


> vulkánkitörés
> 
> f-lh-sz-k-d-s


 felhőszakadás

n-p-s-t-s


----------



## kismarika (2010 Május 3)

nilia írta:


> felhőszakadás
> 
> v-sk-l-p


vaskalap

t-ng-r


----------



## kismarika (2010 Május 3)

nammado írta:


> amortizáció
> h_jn_lh_s_d_s


 hajnalhasadás

n-p-l-m-n-t-


----------



## kismarika (2010 Május 3)

vajo írta:


> palacsintasütő
> l_kv_r_s


 lekváros

m-z-s-zs-r-b-


----------



## kismarika (2010 Május 3)

dappa írta:


> _rsz_ny


 erszény

-ll-t-k-rt


----------



## kismarika (2010 Május 3)

Jamo29 írta:


> felhőszakadás
> v_r_d_s


 véradás

b-t-g-ll-m-ny


----------



## kismarika (2010 Május 3)

bessy írta:


> alvászavar
> 
> sz_g_tv_l_g


 szigetvilág

r-zs-b-k-r


----------



## kismarika (2010 Május 3)

pintyő1 írta:


> szigetvilág
> 
> b-ll-nty-z-t


 billentyűzet
-p-r-b-l


----------



## kismarika (2010 Május 3)

bessy írta:


> billentyűzet
> 
> 
> t_ng_rz_g_s


 tengerzúgás

k-k-r-k-l-s


----------



## kismarika (2010 Május 3)

[quote=Gyönke;2102314 vulkánkitörés

h-gym-sz-s


----------



## kismarika (2010 Május 3)

pintyő1 írta:


> vulkánkitörés
> 
> f-lh-sz-k-d-s


felhőszakadás

z-v-t-r


----------



## kismarika (2010 Május 3)

Gyönke írta:


> tengerzúgás
> v_lk_nk_t_r_s


 vulkánkitörés

f-ny-f-


----------



## kismarika (2010 Május 3)

dappa írta:


> repülőgép
> _szt_l_s


asztalos

t-ng-r-l-ttj-r-


----------



## kismarika (2010 Május 3)

nammado írta:


> amortizáció
> h_jn_lh_s_d_s


hajnalhasadás

sz-f-r-


----------



## kismarika (2010 Május 3)

melka123 írta:


> hotelportás
> 
> sz-m-t-g-p


számítógép


b-v-s-rl-k-z-p-nt


----------



## kismarika (2010 Május 3)

banfi írta:


> számítógép
> 
> _p_r_t_r


operatőr

m-s-g-psz-r-l-


----------



## kismarika (2010 Május 3)

pintyő1 írta:


> szeretetéhség
> 
> -lv-sz-v-r


alvászavar
v-rny-m-sm-r-


----------



## kismarika (2010 Május 3)

ablill írta:


> hotelportás
> 
> k-v-sz


 kovász

ty-k-a-ny-


----------



## kismarika (2010 Május 3)

nammado írta:


> hatolás
> t_r_psz_ml_


 terepszemle

p-rsz-v-


----------



## kismarika (2010 Május 3)

manka63 írta:


> izzasztókamra
> 
> p-l-cs-nt-s-t-


 palacsintasütő

h-t-r-tl-p-s


----------



## piros55 (2010 Május 4)

Sziasztok !


----------



## Hildegard (2010 Május 4)

Sziasztok!

Szepes Mária

Lazado_szerepek

http://data.hu/get/821829/Lazado_szerepek.rar.html


----------



## koniko (2010 Május 4)

Szép napot Magyarok!


----------



## subszaby (2010 Május 4)

Sziasztok!


----------



## hortenzia13 (2010 Május 4)




----------



## szaszy95 (2010 Május 4)

nagyon jó ez a fórum


----------



## szaszy95 (2010 Május 4)

Ez meg Road - Nem rólunk szól


----------



## szaszy95 (2010 Május 4)

ezt is szeretem


----------



## szaszy95 (2010 Május 4)

ki a kedvenc eloadotok?


----------



## szaszy95 (2010 Május 4)

nekem nincs is kedvencem, mindig mást hallgatok


----------



## szaszy95 (2010 Május 4)

bár a zongoradarabok örök kedvenceim maradnak


----------



## szaszy95 (2010 Május 4)

amúgy mi a véleményetek a felkapott eloadokrol? Justin Bieber pl..


----------



## szaszy95 (2010 Május 4)

ez is olyan jó  Road


----------



## szaszy95 (2010 Május 4)

bár a Nem kell más is nagyon jó


----------



## Nagyildike (2010 Május 4)

Sziasztok, én még most vagyok itt először.


----------



## szaszy95 (2010 Május 4)

*kar*osszék


----------



## szaszy95 (2010 Május 4)

*láb*as


----------



## szaszy95 (2010 Május 4)

*váll*fa


----------



## szaszy95 (2010 Május 4)

*ujj*gyűrű


----------



## szaszy95 (2010 Május 4)

*csőr*öge


----------



## szaszy95 (2010 Május 4)

*kar*ácsony


----------



## szaszy95 (2010 Május 4)

*kar*át


----------



## szaszy95 (2010 Május 4)

*kar*aoke


----------



## szaszy95 (2010 Május 4)

*kar*akter


----------



## szaszy95 (2010 Május 4)

*kar*akán


----------



## szaszy95 (2010 Május 4)

*kar*ate


----------



## szaszy95 (2010 Május 4)

*kar*a*láb*é


----------



## szaszy95 (2010 Május 4)

*kar*aj


----------



## szaszy95 (2010 Május 4)

*kar*d


----------



## szaszy95 (2010 Május 4)

*láb*azat


----------



## szaszy95 (2010 Május 4)

Valaki amúgy nem segítene? :S Már megvan a húsz hozzászólás, mégsem tudom megtekinteni a csatolt fájlokat. :S Pedig n*agy*on jó lenne, ha az Üres az osztály c. ballagási dalt letölthetném.


----------



## Sipos Lajos (2010 Május 4)

Szia !
Nekem is van rengeteg kottám, szívesen tennék fel, de ez az első hozzászólásom, vagy én se tudom minek nevezzem és még nem találtam meg a módot hogyan tehetném.


----------



## Rixi68 (2010 Május 4)

Szia, én meg másodszor


----------



## Rixi68 (2010 Május 4)

Jövök többször is, mert nagyon tetszik


----------



## koniko (2010 Május 4)

Hali, én meg másodszor, jelen !


----------



## Sipos Lajos (2010 Május 4)

Ez népies


----------



## Sipos Lajos (2010 Május 5)

*Kotta online*

Hátha


----------



## piros55 (2010 Május 5)

Jó reggelt !


----------



## samanszki (2010 Május 5)

mirha


----------



## samanszki (2010 Május 5)

használtautó


----------



## samanszki (2010 Május 5)

tó*part*


----------



## spongyabandi (2010 Május 5)

Hello, szép napot mindenkinek.


----------



## samanszki (2010 Május 5)

ná*lad*


----------



## samanszki (2010 Május 5)

la*dik*


----------



## samanszki (2010 Május 5)

diktá*tor*


----------



## samanszki (2010 Május 5)

tornate*rem*


----------



## samanszki (2010 Május 5)

re*mek*


----------



## samanszki (2010 Május 5)

meke*gés*


----------



## samanszki (2010 Május 5)

gé*sa*


----------



## samanszki (2010 Május 5)

sa*vó*


----------



## samanszki (2010 Május 5)

von*zás*


----------



## samanszki (2010 Május 5)

zász*ló*


----------



## samanszki (2010 Május 5)

péki*nas*


----------



## samanszki (2010 Május 5)

páncélte*rem*


----------



## samanszki (2010 Május 5)

te*tő*


----------



## samanszki (2010 Május 5)

tőke*hal*


----------



## samanszki (2010 Május 5)

ha*lad*


----------



## samanszki (2010 Május 5)

la*dik*


----------



## piros55 (2010 Május 5)

Üdv. Mindenkinek !


----------



## koniko (2010 Május 5)

Sziasztok!
Ma is szeretném aláírni a jelenlétiívet.
Megtörtént!


----------



## Nani81 (2010 Május 5)

Ez tényleg ilyen egyszerűen menne?


----------



## Nani81 (2010 Május 5)

Én pedig Téged is köszöntelek


----------



## Nani81 (2010 Május 5)

Tök jó ez a jelenléti ív!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## subszaby (2010 Május 5)

Szia Mindenkinek!


----------



## PMoriarty (2010 Május 5)

Szép napot!


----------



## piros55 (2010 Május 5)

*Sziasztok !*


----------



## PMoriarty (2010 Május 5)

Nani81 írta:


> Tök jó ez a jelenléti ív!!!!!!!!!!



tényleg az!


----------



## herodotos (2010 Május 5)

vajuh


----------



## piros55 (2010 Május 5)

Kukucs !


----------



## sjudit3 (2010 Május 5)

sziasztok!


----------



## sjudit3 (2010 Május 5)

kétszer nem lehet köszönni? és meg köszönni?


----------



## nochnoj (2010 Május 6)

Hasznos topic.


----------



## nochnoj (2010 Május 6)

Jelen


----------



## piros55 (2010 Május 6)

*Szép napot Mindenkinek !*


----------



## dorka 0120 (2010 Május 6)

sziazstok, én még itt új vagyok..üdvözletem


----------



## dorka 0120 (2010 Május 6)

bocsi sziastokot szerettem volna írni


----------



## dorka 0120 (2010 Május 6)

a z betű lemaradt...


----------



## maja66 (2010 Május 6)

sziasztok


----------



## taletale (2010 Május 6)

*game*

egy kis game packokat rakok fel akinek kell vigye!


----------



## taletale (2010 Május 6)

*game*

gamek


----------



## taletale (2010 Május 6)

*game*

game


----------



## Adon (2010 Május 6)

Ez jó hir


----------



## piros55 (2010 Május 6)

Újra itt vagyok !


----------



## Stylle (2010 Május 6)

Üdv mindenkinek Erdély sarkából !


----------



## Utazó44 (2010 Május 6)

Szervusztok!


----------



## Utazó44 (2010 Május 6)

Üdvözlet mindenkinek Zuglóból.


----------



## Utazó44 (2010 Május 6)

Szép jóestét mindenkinek (már ahol este van)!


----------



## Utazó44 (2010 Május 6)

Szép napot azoknak, ahol nappal van.


----------



## Utazó44 (2010 Május 6)

2010. 05. 06.


----------



## Utazó44 (2010 Május 6)

Megjött az esős évszak.


----------



## Utazó44 (2010 Május 6)

Állítólag a májusi eső aranyat ér.


----------



## Utazó44 (2010 Május 6)

Csak el ne öntse a pincénket.


----------



## Utazó44 (2010 Május 6)

Tavalyi nagy esőnél komoly kárunk keletkezett.


----------



## Utazó44 (2010 Május 6)

Köszönöm szépen a lehetőséget!


----------



## Utazó44 (2010 Május 6)

Még mindig itt vagyok!


----------



## Utazó44 (2010 Május 6)

Nagyon jó kis site ,örülök hogy ráakadtam


----------



## Utazó44 (2010 Május 6)

Ja, még nem kívántam jó éjszakát (ahol éppen éjszaka van)


----------



## Utazó44 (2010 Május 6)

Szióka mindenkinek!


----------



## Utazó44 (2010 Május 6)

Még mindig jelen.


----------



## Utazó44 (2010 Május 6)

Közeledem a 20-hoz!


----------



## Utazó44 (2010 Május 6)

Köszöntöm a CanadaHun olvasóit!


----------



## Utazó44 (2010 Május 6)

Kanadáról csak szép emlékeim vannak.


----------



## Utazó44 (2010 Május 6)

Sajnos csak kevés időt tölthettem ott.


----------



## Utazó44 (2010 Május 6)

Remélem még legalább egyszer eljuthatok oda.


----------



## piros55 (2010 Május 6)

*Sziasztok !*


----------



## nefelejcs1 (2010 Május 6)

sziasztok!


----------



## suszterne (2010 Május 6)

stimes írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> A segítségeteket szeretném kérni.
> Mindenhol kerestem már , de seholsem találom a "wee sing for children songs and fingerplays" (bocs, ha nem jól írtam le) hanganyagát.Láttam, hogy Csipkebogyó egyszer már feltette a letöltési helyet, de onnan már nem lehet letölteni a hanganyagot, Csak a könyvet.
> ...



Szia!
Ha még érdekel, én innen töltöttem le tegnap:
http://search.4shared.com/q/1/wee sing
Csilla


----------



## piros55 (2010 Május 7)

Jó reggelt !


----------



## koniko (2010 Május 7)

Kellemes napot mindenkinek!


----------



## macy28 (2010 Május 7)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


Sziasztok! Szép napot mindenkinek!


----------



## Anita0721 (2010 Május 7)

Csatlakozom! Szépen süt a nap, remélem hétvégére is megmarad a jó idő


----------



## piros55 (2010 Május 7)

Kellemes hétvégét Mindenkinek !


----------



## Icemster (2010 Május 7)

:d


----------



## Icemster (2010 Május 7)

:d


----------



## Icemster (2010 Május 7)

:d :d


----------



## Icemster (2010 Május 7)




----------



## Icemster (2010 Május 7)




----------



## Icemster (2010 Május 7)




----------



## Icemster (2010 Május 7)




----------



## Icemster (2010 Május 7)

:d


----------



## Icemster (2010 Május 7)




----------



## Icemster (2010 Május 7)

:d


----------



## Icemster (2010 Május 7)

:d


----------



## Icemster (2010 Május 7)




----------



## Icemster (2010 Május 7)

:d


----------



## Icemster (2010 Május 7)




----------



## Icemster (2010 Május 7)

:s


----------



## Icemster (2010 Május 7)

:d


----------



## Icemster (2010 Május 7)




----------



## Icemster (2010 Május 7)

:d


----------



## Icemster (2010 Május 7)




----------



## piros55 (2010 Május 8)

*Újra itt, frissen és üdén !*


----------



## piros55 (2010 Május 8)

Sziasztok! Még mindig itt !


----------



## scarah (2010 Május 8)

Üdv mindenkinek és Kellemes Hétvégét!!


----------



## macy28 (2010 Május 8)

Sziasztok!


----------



## macy28 (2010 Május 8)

Szép napot mindenkinek!


----------



## macy28 (2010 Május 8)

Boldog névnapot kívánok minden Mihálynak!


----------



## Thalia (2010 Május 8)

Mosolygós szép napot mindenkinek!


----------



## aletta5 (2010 Május 8)

Attól még hogy orvos vagy,beteg is lehetsz, Attól még hogy bíró vagy,bünős is lehetsz, 

Attól még hogy ember vagy,boldog is lehetsz. Üdv mindenkinek.


----------



## Utrine (2010 Május 8)

Nagyon tetszenek a feltöltött dolgok és ami a fő, hogy nagyon jól fel is lehet azokat használni. Sajnos még feltölteni én nem tudok de igyekszem megtanulni.


----------



## piros55 (2010 Május 8)

Köszöntök Mindenkit !


----------



## basszintrom (2010 Május 8)

sziasztok gyűljön a komment ....


----------



## szaszy95 (2010 Május 8)

*kar*a*láb*é


----------



## Zoeybird (2010 Május 9)

Ez nagyon kedves dolog az anyukáknak...


----------



## nenacska (2010 Május 9)

Szia!

Már 7 éve itt vagy???? Az jó sok idő....



Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


----------



## jeronimo (2010 Május 9)

Üdv Mindenki!


----------



## piros55 (2010 Május 9)

Sziasztok !


----------



## kopaszsop (2010 Május 9)

1. reggelt


----------



## kopaszsop (2010 Május 9)

2. reggelt


----------



## kopaszsop (2010 Május 9)

3. reggelt


----------



## kopaszsop (2010 Május 9)

4. reggelt


----------



## kopaszsop (2010 Május 9)

5. reggelt


----------



## kopaszsop (2010 Május 9)

6. reggelt


----------



## kopaszsop (2010 Május 9)

7. reggelt


----------



## kopaszsop (2010 Május 9)

8. reggelt


----------



## kopaszsop (2010 Május 9)

9. reggelt


----------



## kopaszsop (2010 Május 9)

és 10. mára elég volt a köszönésből!


----------



## zsgabi1 (2010 Május 9)

Szia mindenki


----------



## remig13 (2010 Május 9)

*remig13 jelentett egy üzenetet*

2


----------



## remig13 (2010 Május 9)

*Jelentett elem*

az


----------



## zsgabi1 (2010 Május 9)

helo!


----------



## remig13 (2010 Május 9)

*Jelentett elem*

Szia van egy édes kutyusom!


----------



## remig13 (2010 Május 9)

*Jelentett elem*

xy


----------



## zsgabi1 (2010 Május 9)

A tudás olyan, mint a körömlakk. Az alkohol lemossa!!!


----------



## remig13 (2010 Május 9)

*Jelentett elem*

de nehezen megy


----------



## zsgabi1 (2010 Május 9)

Légy hű magadhoz! Egész életedet vele kell leélned.


----------



## zsgabi1 (2010 Május 9)

Óriási ötletem volt reggel, de nem tetszett.


----------



## zsgabi1 (2010 Május 9)

Örökké akarok élni. Eddig sikerült.


----------



## remig13 (2010 Május 9)

*Jelentett elem*

számol


----------



## zsgabi1 (2010 Május 9)

Ha a szüleidnek nincs gyereke, nagy valószínűséggel neked sem lesz.


----------



## zsgabi1 (2010 Május 9)

Több ezer telefonszámot tudok fejből, csak azt nem tudom, hogy melyik kié.


----------



## zsgabi1 (2010 Május 9)

Az optimista nem fékez a zsákutcában.


----------



## zsgabi1 (2010 Május 9)

Úgy érzem teljesen normális vagyok és a hangok is ezt mondják.


----------



## zsgabi1 (2010 Május 9)

Ha a vajas kenyér mindig a vajas oldalára, a macska pedig a talpára esik, mi van akkor, ha a macska hátára kötözünk egy vajas kenyeret és úgy ejtjük le?


----------



## zsgabi1 (2010 Május 9)

A nő férfi nélkül olyan, mint a hal bicikli nélkül.


----------



## zsgabi1 (2010 Május 9)

Ha éhes vagy, nyalj sót, akkor szomjas leszel!


----------



## zsgabi1 (2010 Május 9)

A minőség és a mennyiség nem számít, csak sok legyen és jó!


----------



## zsgabi1 (2010 Május 9)

Amikor padlón vagy, legalább szedjél fel onnan valamit!


----------



## zsgabi1 (2010 Május 9)

Atomtámadás: 1. Tedd a kezed a füledre! 2. Tedd a fejed a lábad közé! 3. Csókold meg a hátsódat búcsúzóul!


----------



## remig13 (2010 Május 9)

*Jelentett elem*

vissza


----------



## zsgabi1 (2010 Május 9)

Nem tudtam, hogy lehetetlen, ezért megcsináltam.


----------



## remig13 (2010 Május 9)

*Jelentett elem*

Hát már alig várom


----------



## zsgabi1 (2010 Május 9)

Ha ellenségeid lőtávolságon belül vannak, akkor te is.


----------



## remig13 (2010 Május 9)

*Jelentett elem*

bbbbi


----------



## zsgabi1 (2010 Május 9)

Küldjetek nekem pénzt! Ígérem, csak megnézem és küldöm vissza.


----------



## zsgabi1 (2010 Május 9)

Én nem a cápáktól félek, hanem attól, hogy meg akarnak harapni.


----------



## zsgabi1 (2010 Május 9)

Nehéz elhinni valakiről, hogy igazat mond, ha mi az ő helyében hazudnánk.


----------



## remig13 (2010 Május 9)

*Jelentett elem*

Jaja jaj ez az idő


----------



## remig13 (2010 Május 9)

*Jelentett elem*

1-megéret a megy


----------



## remig13 (2010 Május 9)

*Jelentett elem*

2-csipkebokor vessző


----------



## remig13 (2010 Május 9)

*Jelentett elem*

3- majd haza várom


----------



## remig13 (2010 Május 9)

*Jelentett elem*

4-bízz oda nem mégy


----------



## remig13 (2010 Május 9)

*Jelentett elem*

5-hasad a tök


----------



## remig13 (2010 Május 9)

*Jelentett elem*

6-reped a pad


----------



## remig13 (2010 Május 9)

*Jelentett elem*

7-dörög az ég


----------



## remig13 (2010 Május 9)

*Jelentett elem*

8-üres a polc


----------



## remig13 (2010 Május 9)

*Jelentett elem*

9-kisferenc


----------



## remig13 (2010 Május 9)

*Jelentett elem*

10-tiszta víz, ha nem tiszta vid vissza ott a szamár megissza


----------



## remig13 (2010 Május 9)

*Jelentett elem*

Köszönöm a türelmed (kormányos ) talán megvan a 20 hozzászólásom


----------



## girgo (2010 Május 9)

Üdv mindenkinek!


----------



## kisjoco78 (2010 Május 9)

hi


----------



## kisjoco78 (2010 Május 9)

2


----------



## kisjoco78 (2010 Május 9)

3


----------



## kisjoco78 (2010 Május 9)

4


----------



## kisjoco78 (2010 Május 9)

5


----------



## kisjoco78 (2010 Május 9)

6


----------



## kisjoco78 (2010 Május 9)

7


----------



## kisjoco78 (2010 Május 9)

8


----------



## kisjoco78 (2010 Május 9)

9


----------



## kisjoco78 (2010 Május 9)

10


----------



## kisjoco78 (2010 Május 9)

11


----------



## kisjoco78 (2010 Május 9)

12


----------



## kisjoco78 (2010 Május 9)

13


----------



## kisjoco78 (2010 Május 9)

14


----------



## kisjoco78 (2010 Május 9)

15


----------



## kisjoco78 (2010 Május 9)

16


----------



## kisjoco78 (2010 Május 9)

17


----------



## kisjoco78 (2010 Május 9)

18


----------



## kisjoco78 (2010 Május 9)

19


----------



## kisjoco78 (2010 Május 9)

köszi a lehetőséget


----------



## Madison (2010 Május 9)

ez már a 21.-ik


----------



## flala (2010 Május 9)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


 
Kösz!


----------



## Rant (2010 Május 9)

1 megvolt


----------



## Rant (2010 Május 9)

2 megvolt


----------



## Rant (2010 Május 9)

17 meglesz


----------



## Rant (2010 Május 9)

C


----------



## Rant (2010 Május 9)

Cs


----------



## Rant (2010 Május 9)

D


----------



## Rant (2010 Május 9)

Dz


----------



## Rant (2010 Május 9)

Dzs


----------



## Rant (2010 Május 9)

Most


----------



## Rant (2010 Május 9)

ez


----------



## piros55 (2010 Május 9)

Hellotok !


----------



## Rant (2010 Május 9)

a


----------



## Rant (2010 Május 9)

tizen


----------



## Rant (2010 Május 9)

harmadik


----------



## Rant (2010 Május 9)

hozzászólásom


----------



## Rant (2010 Május 9)

Ja, nem


----------



## Rant (2010 Május 9)

a tizenhatodik


----------



## Rant (2010 Május 9)

pontosabban


----------



## Rant (2010 Május 9)

az


----------



## Rant (2010 Május 9)

utolsó


----------



## Rant (2010 Május 9)

előtti? ;-)


----------



## angyalkám (2010 Május 9)

*angyalkám*

:shock::K: Itt vagyok!


----------



## aletta5 (2010 Május 9)

Szevasztok.HAAAAAAAPCI!


----------



## skotgabesz83 (2010 Május 9)

jelen szia


----------



## skotgabesz83 (2010 Május 9)

aletta5 írta:


> Szevasztok.HAAAAAAAPCI!


 szeva


----------



## skotgabesz83 (2010 Május 9)

mizu


----------



## skotgabesz83 (2010 Május 9)

angyalkám írta:


> :shock::K: Itt vagyok!


 én is


----------



## skotgabesz83 (2010 Május 9)

csakany!


----------



## skotgabesz83 (2010 Május 9)

Rant írta:


> előtti? ;-)


 hi


----------



## skotgabesz83 (2010 Május 9)

mizu?
semmizu?


----------



## piros55 (2010 Május 9)

*Sziasztok ! Még itt vagyok !*


----------



## skotgabesz83 (2010 Május 9)

szia


----------



## skotgabesz83 (2010 Május 9)

én is


----------



## skotgabesz83 (2010 Május 9)

itt vagytok??


----------



## skotgabesz83 (2010 Május 9)

na megyek


----------



## skotgabesz83 (2010 Május 9)

sziasztok


----------



## Aysel (2010 Május 9)

szia


----------



## Ágica19 (2010 Május 9)

Sziasztok


----------



## Annie_89 (2010 Május 9)

nekem miért nem működik a letöltés,ha már több mint 20 hozzászólásom van?:S


----------



## kriszta5 (2010 Május 9)

sziasztok


----------



## fickmann (2010 Május 9)

hello


----------



## lewoca (2010 Május 9)

Dcsá!


----------



## Cirinde (2010 Május 9)

sziasztok! nekem már van 20 hsz-em, több, mint 2 napja vagyok regisztrálva, d.k.moran a gyűrű című regényét mégsem tudom letölteni :'( Pedig úgy szeretem azt a könyvet!


----------



## kopaszsop (2010 Május 10)

újra reggel


----------



## kopaszsop (2010 Május 10)

inkább hajnal


----------



## kopaszsop (2010 Május 10)

de nagyon


----------



## kopaszsop (2010 Május 10)

mármint itthon


----------



## kopaszsop (2010 Május 10)

mo-n


----------



## kopaszsop (2010 Május 10)

de legalább jó idő van


----------



## kopaszsop (2010 Május 10)

esernyő egy darabig nem kell


----------



## kopaszsop (2010 Május 10)

lépek is


----------



## piros55 (2010 Május 10)

*Jó reggelt !*


----------



## atalantaa (2010 Május 10)

Sziasztok


----------



## atalantaa (2010 Május 10)

Tudtok


----------



## atalantaa (2010 Május 10)

valahol


----------



## atalantaa (2010 Május 10)

tanulással


----------



## atalantaa (2010 Május 10)

kapcsolatos


----------



## atalantaa (2010 Május 10)

anyagokat


----------



## atalantaa (2010 Május 10)

a


----------



## atalantaa (2010 Május 10)

e


----------



## atalantaa (2010 Május 10)

d


----------



## atalantaa (2010 Május 10)

f


----------



## atalantaa (2010 Május 10)

k


----------



## atalantaa (2010 Május 10)

g


----------



## atalantaa (2010 Május 10)

h


----------



## atalantaa (2010 Május 10)

kl


----------



## atalantaa (2010 Május 10)

kmn


----------



## atalantaa (2010 Május 10)

vvm


----------



## atalantaa (2010 Május 10)

vnm


----------



## ritquzop (2010 Május 10)

21


----------



## atalantaa (2010 Május 10)

fjg


----------



## wakachan (2010 Május 10)

Köszi, Melitta!


----------



## wakachan (2010 Május 10)

2


----------



## wakachan (2010 Május 10)

3


----------



## wakachan (2010 Május 10)

4


----------



## wakachan (2010 Május 10)

5


----------



## wakachan (2010 Május 10)

6


----------



## wakachan (2010 Május 10)

7


----------



## wakachan (2010 Május 10)

8


----------



## wakachan (2010 Május 10)

9


----------



## koniko (2010 Május 10)

Szép napot mindenkinek!


----------



## wakachan (2010 Május 10)

10


----------



## darcyan (2010 Május 10)

hát nekem megvan bőven a 20 hozzászólás és már réges régen regisztráltam a 2 napon is túl vagyok, és mégsem engedi a letöltésrt...
na most ilyenkor mi van??


----------



## wakachan (2010 Május 10)

11


----------



## wakachan (2010 Május 10)

12


----------



## wakachan (2010 Május 10)

13


----------



## wakachan (2010 Május 10)

14


----------



## wakachan (2010 Május 10)

15


----------



## wakachan (2010 Május 10)

16


----------



## wakachan (2010 Május 10)

17


----------



## wakachan (2010 Május 10)

18


----------



## wakachan (2010 Május 10)

19


----------



## wakachan (2010 Május 10)

20


----------



## wakachan (2010 Május 10)

21


----------



## svarc (2010 Május 10)

1


----------



## svarc (2010 Május 10)

2


----------



## svarc (2010 Május 10)

3


----------



## svarc (2010 Május 10)

4


----------



## svarc (2010 Május 10)

5


----------



## svarc (2010 Május 10)

6


----------



## svarc (2010 Május 10)

7


----------



## konstantina (2010 Május 10)

8


----------



## konstantina (2010 Május 10)

9


----------



## konstantina (2010 Május 10)

10


----------



## konstantina (2010 Május 10)

11


----------



## konstantina (2010 Május 10)

12


----------



## konstantina (2010 Május 10)

13


----------



## svarc (2010 Május 10)

8


----------



## konstantina (2010 Május 10)

14


----------



## konstantina (2010 Május 10)

15


----------



## konstantina (2010 Május 10)

16


----------



## svarc (2010 Május 10)

9


----------



## konstantina (2010 Május 10)

17


----------



## konstantina (2010 Május 10)

18


----------



## svarc (2010 Május 10)

10


----------



## annamari095 (2010 Május 10)

,kk


----------



## Angelheart3 (2010 Május 10)

Konichiwa, hy, hello, sziasztok


----------



## ovali (2010 Május 10)

*Free And Water*

SZIASZTOKkiss


----------



## iskk (2010 Május 10)

*köszöntés*

 köszöntök mindenkit


Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


----------



## pelikan16 (2010 Május 10)

nagyon gyorsan kellene 20 hozzászólás


----------



## pelikan16 (2010 Május 10)

vagyis csak 19


----------



## pelikan16 (2010 Május 10)

vagyis csak 18


----------



## pelikan16 (2010 Május 10)

vagyis csak 17


----------



## pelikan16 (2010 Május 10)

vagyis csak 16


----------



## pelikan16 (2010 Május 10)

vagyis csak 15


----------



## pelikan16 (2010 Május 10)

vagyis csak 14


----------



## pelikan16 (2010 Május 10)

vagyis csak 13


----------



## pelikan16 (2010 Május 10)

vagyis csak 12


----------



## pelikan16 (2010 Május 10)

vagyis csak 11


----------



## pelikan16 (2010 Május 10)

vagyis csak 10


----------



## pelikan16 (2010 Május 10)

mostmár csak 9


----------



## pelikan16 (2010 Május 10)

mostmár csak 8


----------



## pelikan16 (2010 Május 10)

mostmár csak 7


----------



## pelikan16 (2010 Május 10)

mostmár csak 6


----------



## pelikan16 (2010 Május 10)

mostmár csak 5


----------



## pelikan16 (2010 Május 10)

mostmár csak 4


----------



## pelikan16 (2010 Május 10)

csak 3


----------



## pelikan16 (2010 Május 10)

csak 2


----------



## pelikan16 (2010 Május 10)

és az utolsó 
köszi a türelmet 
puszi

UI.: és jó ötlet volt ez a fórum


----------



## Dr.OG (2010 Május 10)

Az az igazság, hogy sajnos sosem jártam Kanadában, de egyszer el szeretnék jutni. Már csak azért is, mert a kedvenc cyberpunk írom, William Gibson is ott él (Vancouverben, ha jól tudom).


----------



## Dr.OG (2010 Május 10)

Nagy sci-fi rajongó vagyok, azért is regisztráltam be ide, mert nagyon sok jó cuccot csak itt találtam meg (pl. Heinlein több regényét, vagy jópár régi Galaktikát, Ron Hubbard jópár könyvét).


----------



## Dr.OG (2010 Május 10)

Régebben egy szlovák oldalról szedtem a sci-fi E-book-okat, de az már évek óta nem működik (projectfahrenheit451.sk).


----------



## Dr.OG (2010 Május 10)

Érdekes, hogy Magyarországon valahogy kevésbé becsüli meg az ember az állampolgárságát, talán azért, mert természetesnek veszi. Külföldön derül ki igazán, hogy mit is jelent magyarnak lenni.


----------



## Dr.OG (2010 Május 10)

Csíkszeredán voltam több alkalommal, és megindított az ottani emberek magyarságtudata. Kicsit el is szégyenltem magam emiatt.


----------



## Dr.OG (2010 Május 10)

Köszönöm az oldal fenntartóinak (admin, moderátorok) ezt a remek fórumot, és a lehetőséget, hogy az óhazából is lehet regisztrálni.


----------



## Dr.OG (2010 Május 10)

Azt meg külön köszönöm, hogy ezzel a 2 "ballaszt topiccal" gyorsan le tudjuk túrni a közelező 20 hozzászólást.


----------



## Dr.OG (2010 Május 10)

Természetesen nem akarok visszaélni a lehetőséggel, és a bizalmat próbálom viszonozni "élesben" is.


----------



## Dr.OG (2010 Május 10)

Már múlt hét pénteken hozzátettem a soronként íródó könyv topicjához, és lehet, hogy most is benézek.


----------



## tegi (2010 Május 10)

Köszönöm szépen!
Szép napot mindenkinek!


----------



## geotom (2010 Május 10)

Sziasztok!


----------



## hallga (2010 Május 10)

jelen


----------



## tegi (2010 Május 10)

acsosa írta:


> Soha senki nem reagál semmire



Én igen! Szia!:..::ugras:


----------



## Tamarika (2010 Május 10)

Üdv Mindenkinek!


----------



## balukaust (2010 Május 10)

melitta írta:


> aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


8


----------



## balukaust (2010 Május 10)

11


----------



## balukaust (2010 Május 10)

Nektek is


----------



## balukaust (2010 Május 10)

12


----------



## balukaust (2010 Május 10)

13


----------



## balukaust (2010 Május 10)

14


----------



## balukaust (2010 Május 10)

last


----------



## balukaust (2010 Május 10)

1


----------



## balukaust (2010 Május 10)

17


----------



## balukaust (2010 Május 10)

18


----------



## balukaust (2010 Május 10)

19


----------



## balukaust (2010 Május 10)

20


----------



## viki7474 (2010 Május 10)

Sziasztok


----------



## viki7474 (2010 Május 10)

20


----------



## hallga (2010 Május 10)

még mindig itt vagyok...


----------



## viki7474 (2010 Május 10)

19


----------



## piros55 (2010 Május 10)

*Üdvözlök Mindenkit !*


----------



## viki7474 (2010 Május 10)

18


----------



## viki7474 (2010 Május 10)

17


----------



## viki7474 (2010 Május 10)

16


----------



## viki7474 (2010 Május 10)

15


----------



## jantibor (2010 Május 10)

1


----------



## jantibor (2010 Május 10)

2


----------



## jantibor (2010 Május 10)

3


----------



## jantibor (2010 Május 10)

4


----------



## jantibor (2010 Május 10)

5


----------



## jantibor (2010 Május 10)

6


----------



## jantibor (2010 Május 10)

7


----------



## jantibor (2010 Május 10)

8


----------



## jantibor (2010 Május 10)

9


----------



## jantibor (2010 Május 10)

10


----------



## jantibor (2010 Május 10)

11


----------



## Nykee (2010 Május 10)




----------



## Soká (2010 Május 10)

*atta*


----------



## Soká (2010 Május 10)

lol


----------



## jantibor (2010 Május 10)

12


----------



## Soká (2010 Május 10)

vices ez a fórum


----------



## jantibor (2010 Május 10)

13


----------



## Soká (2010 Május 10)

13 - a kedvenc számom


----------



## jantibor (2010 Május 10)

14


----------



## Soká (2010 Május 10)

15


----------



## jantibor (2010 Május 10)

15...van még


----------



## Soká (2010 Május 10)

16


----------



## Soká (2010 Május 10)

nem tom még mennyi kell


----------



## jantibor (2010 Május 10)

16


----------



## Soká (2010 Május 10)

már biztos nem sok


----------



## jantibor (2010 Május 10)

17...20 kell


----------



## Soká (2010 Május 10)

1


----------



## Soká (2010 Május 10)

2


----------



## jantibor (2010 Május 10)

18


----------



## Soká (2010 Május 10)

3


----------



## jantibor (2010 Május 10)

19 és


----------



## Soká (2010 Május 10)

4


----------



## Soká (2010 Május 10)

5


----------



## Soká (2010 Május 10)

6


----------



## jantibor (2010 Május 10)

20


----------



## Soká (2010 Május 10)

7


----------



## Soká (2010 Május 10)

8


----------



## Soká (2010 Május 10)

9


----------



## Soká (2010 Május 10)

10


----------



## Soká (2010 Május 10)

11


----------



## Soká (2010 Május 10)

12


----------



## Soká (2010 Május 10)

13


----------



## jantibor (2010 Május 10)

és még 2 nap...


----------



## Soká (2010 Május 10)

14


----------



## Soká (2010 Május 10)

15


----------



## Soká (2010 Május 10)

16


----------



## Soká (2010 Május 10)

17


----------



## Soká (2010 Május 10)

18


----------



## Soká (2010 Május 10)

19 és


----------



## Soká (2010 Május 10)

20!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Janeszk (2010 Május 10)

Ez nagyon jó! 1.


----------



## Janeszk (2010 Május 10)

2


----------



## Janeszk (2010 Május 10)

3


----------



## Janeszk (2010 Május 10)

4


----------



## Janeszk (2010 Május 10)

5


----------



## bogesss (2010 Május 10)

*bejelentkezés*



Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


 Szia!
Csak beszeretnék köszönni. 
Üdv: Bogesss


----------



## apply (2010 Május 10)

1


----------



## apply (2010 Május 10)

2


----------



## apply (2010 Május 10)

3


----------



## apply (2010 Május 10)

4


----------



## apply (2010 Május 10)

5


----------



## apply (2010 Május 10)

6


----------



## apply (2010 Május 10)

7


----------



## apply (2010 Május 10)

8


----------



## apply (2010 Május 10)

9


----------



## apply (2010 Május 10)

10


----------



## apply (2010 Május 10)

11


----------



## apply (2010 Május 10)

12


----------



## apply (2010 Május 10)

13


----------



## apply (2010 Május 10)

14


----------



## apply (2010 Május 10)

15


----------



## apply (2010 Május 10)

16


----------



## apply (2010 Május 10)

17


----------



## apply (2010 Május 10)

18


----------



## apply (2010 Május 10)

19


----------



## apply (2010 Május 10)

20


----------



## Janeszk (2010 Május 10)

6


----------



## Janeszk (2010 Május 10)

7


----------



## Soká (2010 Május 10)

ajjaj


----------



## Janeszk (2010 Május 10)

8


----------



## Janeszk (2010 Május 10)

9


----------



## Janeszk (2010 Május 10)

10


----------



## Janeszk (2010 Május 10)

11


----------



## Janeszk (2010 Május 10)

12.


----------



## Janeszk (2010 Május 10)

13


----------



## Janeszk (2010 Május 10)

14


----------



## Janeszk (2010 Május 10)

15


----------



## Janeszk (2010 Május 10)

16


----------



## Janeszk (2010 Május 10)

17


----------



## Pubi13 (2010 Május 10)

Akkor csatlakozok a többiekhez  1


----------



## Janeszk (2010 Május 10)

18


----------



## Pubi13 (2010 Május 10)

2


----------



## Pubi13 (2010 Május 10)

3


----------



## Pubi13 (2010 Május 10)

4


----------



## Pubi13 (2010 Május 10)

5


----------



## Janeszk (2010 Május 10)

19


----------



## Pubi13 (2010 Május 10)

6


----------



## Janeszk (2010 Május 10)

20


----------



## Pubi13 (2010 Május 10)

7


----------



## Pubi13 (2010 Május 10)

8


----------



## Pubi13 (2010 Május 10)

9


----------



## Pubi13 (2010 Május 10)

10


----------



## Pubi13 (2010 Május 10)

11


----------



## Pubi13 (2010 Május 10)

12


----------



## Pubi13 (2010 Május 10)

13


----------



## Pubi13 (2010 Május 10)

14


----------



## Pubi13 (2010 Május 10)

15


----------



## Pubi13 (2010 Május 10)

16


----------



## Pubi13 (2010 Május 10)

17


----------



## Pubi13 (2010 Május 10)

18


----------



## Pubi13 (2010 Május 10)

19


----------



## Pubi13 (2010 Május 10)

20


----------



## japaner (2010 Május 10)

hello:4:


----------



## mmoni11 (2010 Május 10)

Már próbáltam egy másik fórumon, de nem enged azóta sem letölteni ez a rendszer. Vajon miért?


----------



## mmoni11 (2010 Május 10)

http://canadahun.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=169240&d=1211234571
Ezt szeretném letölteni, de az istennek se megy. :-(


----------



## kuno (2010 Május 10)

engem se enged


----------



## kuno (2010 Május 10)

12. Az előretolt helyőrség.jpg‎ (78.6 KB, 8 letöltés)
ezt akartam próbából


----------



## biborkka (2010 Május 10)

itt


----------



## renni89 (2010 Május 10)

jelen


----------



## zezazz (2010 Május 10)

Aino


----------



## zezazz (2010 Május 10)

jóók


----------



## cactus01 (2010 Május 10)

szervusz jelen


----------



## eMTé (2010 Május 10)

*azt hittem*

már megvan a 20


----------



## tikytappancs (2010 Május 10)

*semmi különös,*

kéne 20 hozzászólás


----------



## Tryniti (2010 Május 11)

Sziasztok!Jelen!


----------



## Viceroy (2010 Május 11)

sziasztok!


----------



## evodia (2010 Május 11)

sziasztok!


----------



## evodia (2010 Május 11)

**

köszi


----------



## subszaby (2010 Május 11)

Üdv.


----------



## evodia (2010 Május 11)

*20*

20hozzászólás lehet egy nap alatt is?


----------



## evodia (2010 Május 11)

*20*

mert ha igen...


----------



## evodia (2010 Május 11)

*20*

akkor mindenkitől bocs hogy foglalom az ablakokat


----------



## evodia (2010 Május 11)

*20*

-melyik a pók kedvenc szobája?
-hát persze hogy a hálószoba


----------



## subszaby (2010 Május 11)

Üdv.


----------



## evodia (2010 Május 11)

még keresek vmi vicceset...


----------



## evodia (2010 Május 11)

hahó


----------



## evodia (2010 Május 11)

egyelőre semmi


----------



## evodia (2010 Május 11)

aztaa mennyit fárasztó vicc van....


----------



## evodia (2010 Május 11)

Móricka hazamegy az iskolából, kérdezi tőle az apja, hogy mi újság.
- Egyest kaptam matekból. 
- Miért?
- Azt kérdezte a tanár, hogy mennyi 2x3. Mondom neki, hogy 6. 
- De hisz tényleg annyi!
- Igen. Aztán megkérdezte, hogy mennyi 3x2.
- És mi köztük a kib...szott különbség?
- Na, hát én is ugyanezt kérdeztem.


----------



## evodia (2010 Május 11)

- Na, Józsi bácsi, használt az izomerősítő kenőcs, amit a múlt héten adtam?
- Hát,...doktor úr, tulajdonképpen...nem.
- Hogy-hogy?
- Nem tudtam kinyitni.


----------



## evodia (2010 Május 11)

ismerős:

- Magáé ez az autó?
- Igen is meg nem is. 
- Hogy-hogy?
- Tudja, ha vásárolni kell, akkor a feleségemé, ha diszkóba kell menni, akkor a lányomé, ha csajozni, akkor a fiamé, ha tankolni, akkor az enyém.


----------



## evodia (2010 Május 11)

az egyik legjobb:

- Te, Józsi, be kell vallanom neked valamit...
- Mit?
- Hogy lefeküdtem anyáddal.
- Jaj, apu, menjünk haza, nagyon részeg vagy!


----------



## evodia (2010 Május 11)

halihó


----------



## evodia (2010 Május 11)

néha azért köszönök is


----------



## evodia (2010 Május 11)

hiszen ez mégiscsak egy beköszönős oldal


----------



## evodia (2010 Május 11)

hu már csak 3


----------



## evodia (2010 Május 11)

kettő....


----------



## evodia (2010 Május 11)

ééééés megvan 
ja nem még várok 7másodpercet.......


----------



## evodia (2010 Május 11)

na nézzük tudok-e könyvet letölteni


----------



## miranda01 (2010 Május 11)

Sziasztok


----------



## miranda01 (2010 Május 11)

Ez a viccküldés jó ötlet


----------



## piros55 (2010 Május 11)

*Sziasztok !*


----------



## veronika2 (2010 Május 11)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Heide (2010 Május 11)

*vicc*

Megállítja a rendőr az autóst.
- Meg kell önt büntetnem, mert ez egyirányú utca.
- Rendben van, kifizetem a büntetést, aztán megfordulok.
- Itt nem lehet megfordulni.
- Akkor tolatok majd.
- Tolatni sem szabad.
- Akkor itt hagyom a kocsit.
- Csakhogy itt tilos a parkolás.
- Rendben van, akkor beszéljük meg, mennyit ad a kocsimért...Megállítja a rendőr az autóst.
- Meg kell önt büntetnem, mert ez egyirányú utca.
- Rendben van, kifizetem a büntetést, aztán megfordulok.
- Itt nem lehet megfordulni.
- Akkor tolatok majd.
- Tolatni sem szabad.
- Akkor itt hagyom a kocsit.
- Csakhogy itt tilos a parkolás.
- Rendben van, akkor beszéljük meg, mennyit ad a kocsimért...


----------



## Heide (2010 Május 11)

Van egy guminőm, Pamela Anderson a neve. Ha pedig nem fújom fel teljesen, akkor Medveczky Ilona.


----------



## Heide (2010 Május 11)

A szőke áll a boltban, a kosarát teleteszi uborkával, mikor tele van, visszateszi. Mikor ezt már háromszor megcsinálta, odamegy az őr.
- Mondja, hölgyem, mit csinál?
- Tudja, ma voltam kozmetikusnál, és azt mondta, hogy jót tesz az arcomnak az uborkapakolás...


----------



## Heide (2010 Május 11)

A szőke nő boldogan újságolja a barátnőjének:
- Ezzel a gáztűzhellyel jó vásárt csináltam! Három hete gyújtottam meg a lángot, és még most is ég!


----------



## Heide (2010 Május 11)

Honnan tudja a szőke nő, hogy ki fogják rúgni a munkahelyéről?
- ???
- A főnökétől kiviszik a heverőt.


----------



## Heide (2010 Május 11)

A szőke nő pincérkedik:
- Tessék, itt van a pacal és a korsó sör.
- Elnézést, de én nem ezt kértem, ezt a szomszéd asztalnál ülő úr kérte.
- Akkor cseréljenek gyorsan helyet!


----------



## Heide (2010 Május 11)

- Mondja, pincér, mit keres az asztal alatt? - kérdi fizetés után a vendég az étteremben.
- Nézem, hogy nem pottyant-e oda a borravaló.


----------



## Heide (2010 Május 11)

Asszonyom, mondták már magának, hogy Ön a világ legszebb nője?
- Még nem.
- Gondoltam...


----------



## Heide (2010 Május 11)

Egy bankár felhív egy másikat.
- Szevasz, hogy vagy?
- Kösz, jól.
- Bocsánat, téves.


----------



## Heide (2010 Május 11)

- Mi az abszolút szemtelenség?
- Megkérdezni a törpétől, hogy "Mi leszel, ha nagy leszel?".


----------



## Heide (2010 Május 11)

szia


----------



## Heide (2010 Május 11)

Áll a juhász a réten a botjára támaszkodva. Arra megy a többi juhász. Amikor meglátják, megkérdezik tőle:
- Hát te meg mit csinálsz?
- Gondolkodom.
- És hol a fenében van a nyájad?
- Azon gondolkodom.


----------



## Heide (2010 Május 11)

www.casmara.hu -fiatalítás maszkokkal


----------



## Heide (2010 Május 11)

A szerb-magyar gúnyhatáron fekete Mercedes gördül a vámosokhoz, benne erős emberek.
- Hová mennek?
- Enying, izé, Esztergomba, várost nézni, kikapcsolódni.
- Fegyver van maguknál?
- Természetesen nincs.
- Tessék, itt van egy pár...


----------



## Heide (2010 Május 11)

A cigány álláshirdetésre jelentkezik, mint favágó.
- Hát cigány, milyen referenciamunkát tudsz felmutatni, hogy elnyerd az állást?
- Há' dikmá, á káláhári erdőt!
- Cigány, a Kalahári az nem erdő, hanem sivatag!!!
- Mosmá!


----------



## Heide (2010 Május 11)

Miért jobb E.T. mint a cigányok?
- Egyedül jött.
- Van saját bringája.
- Megtanulta a nyelvünket.
- És állandóan haza akart menni.


----------



## Heide (2010 Május 11)

*hm*

www.yunsey.hu


----------



## Heide (2010 Május 11)

sziasztok


----------



## bezdan (2010 Május 11)

1


----------



## bezdan (2010 Május 11)

2


----------



## bezdan (2010 Május 11)

3


----------



## bezdan (2010 Május 11)

4


----------



## bezdan (2010 Május 11)

5


----------



## bezdan (2010 Május 11)

6


----------



## Heide (2010 Május 11)

viszlát


----------



## Heide (2010 Május 11)

20


----------



## Zita75 (2010 Május 11)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


ok


----------



## vagiregina (2010 Május 11)

nagyon köszi


----------



## vagiregina (2010 Május 11)

BigBrother ne ijesztgess kérlek, én még a 20ig sem jutottam el


----------



## bcsandi (2010 Május 11)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


Én nagyon szeretném a 20-at,de nem minden tiszta


----------



## bcsandi (2010 Május 11)

jelen


----------



## sjandi (2010 Május 11)

*Üdvözöllek*



1valaky írta:


> szuper vagykiss


Köszöntelek!


----------



## sjandi (2010 Május 11)

*Szia!*



piros55 írta:


> Erre jártam, gondoltam beköszönök !


Örülök neked!


----------



## sjandi (2010 Május 11)

bezdan írta:


> 6


 66


----------



## sjandi (2010 Május 11)

*beköszönök!*



sjandi írta:


> 66


 Üdv mindenkinek!


----------



## miranda01 (2010 Május 11)

Én 21 hozzászólással sem tudok letölteni


----------



## sjandi (2010 Május 11)

sjandi írta:


> Üdv mindenkinek!


 
Legyen szép napotok!


----------



## sjandi (2010 Május 11)

sjandi írta:


> Legyen szép napotok!


 
Köszönöm a hozzászólás lehetőségét


----------



## sjandi (2010 Május 11)

Nem számoltam mennyi a hozzászólásom, de még messze vagyok a húsz tól


----------



## sjandi (2010 Május 11)

Bocsássátok meg nekem, hogy csak igy a légbe irogatok


----------



## sjandi (2010 Május 11)

Szeretnék én is letölteni valamit!


----------



## sjandi (2010 Május 11)

Már egy ideje tag vagyok, de még soha nem tudtam hozzászólni semmihez sem


----------



## sjandi (2010 Május 11)

Érdekel az ezotéria, az asztrál utazás és a Gnózis!


----------



## sjandi (2010 Május 11)

A Gnózis magyarországon még nem terjedt el.
Még csak a szárnyát bontogatja


----------



## sjandi (2010 Május 11)

Van magyar nyelvü könyv fent a Gnózissal kapcsolatban?


----------



## sjandi (2010 Május 11)

http://www.vopus.org/hu/gnozis/gnozis-gnoszticizmus/
Itt olvashat róla akit érdekel


----------



## sjandi (2010 Május 11)

Már csak pár mondat


----------



## sjandi (2010 Május 11)

Meguntam !

Szia Mindenkinek!


----------



## sjandi (2010 Május 11)

Köszönöm a türelmeteket!


----------



## sjandi (2010 Május 11)

Üdv


----------



## sjandi (2010 Május 11)

puszi mindenkinek


----------



## mosoly88 (2010 Május 11)

Ez nagyon szuper, köszönöm szépen.


----------



## bmnc (2010 Május 11)

1


----------



## bmnc (2010 Május 11)

2


----------



## bmnc (2010 Május 11)

3


----------



## bmnc (2010 Május 11)

4


----------



## bmnc (2010 Május 11)

5


----------



## bmnc (2010 Május 11)

6


----------



## bmnc (2010 Május 11)

7


----------



## bmnc (2010 Május 11)

8


----------



## bmnc (2010 Május 11)

9


----------



## bmnc (2010 Május 11)

10


----------



## bmnc (2010 Május 11)

11


----------



## bmnc (2010 Május 11)

12


----------



## bmnc (2010 Május 11)

13


----------



## bmnc (2010 Május 11)

14


----------



## bmnc (2010 Május 11)

15


----------



## bmnc (2010 Május 11)

16


----------



## bmnc (2010 Május 11)

17


----------



## bmnc (2010 Május 11)

18


----------



## bmnc (2010 Május 11)

19


----------



## bmnc (2010 Május 11)

20


----------



## bmnc (2010 Május 11)

21


----------



## piros55 (2010 Május 11)

*Hello Mindenkinek !*


----------



## koksos94 (2010 Május 11)

asd


----------



## koksos94 (2010 Május 11)




----------



## Rigóc (2010 Május 11)

Üdvözlet mindenkinek


----------



## piros55 (2010 Május 11)

*Még mindig itt !*


----------



## Zozo63 (2010 Május 11)

Hi
Belecsöppentem egy hosszú eszmefutattásba


----------



## Zozo63 (2010 Május 11)

mi is itt a lényeg??


----------



## Zozo63 (2010 Május 11)

és ki hány éves itten?


----------



## Zozo63 (2010 Május 11)

áfával együtt


----------



## Zozo63 (2010 Május 11)

na most viszont


----------



## Zozo63 (2010 Május 11)

lassan már el kéne érnem a limitet


----------



## Zozo63 (2010 Május 11)

de etssék mondani, aki most fennt van miért nem szól bele az én értelmetlen szövegelésembe?


----------



## Zozo63 (2010 Május 11)

még várok kicsit


----------



## Zozo63 (2010 Május 11)

annak érdekében, hogy


----------



## Zozo63 (2010 Május 11)

1 szinttel feljebb kerüljek


----------



## Zozo63 (2010 Május 11)

jött egy üzi, de nem tudom megnézni


----------



## Zozo63 (2010 Május 11)

AndiC most segíts!!!


----------



## Scareface (2010 Május 11)

Aloha!


----------



## Zozo63 (2010 Május 11)

most meg itt, szerintem eltévedtem


----------



## Zozo63 (2010 Május 11)

valami életjelet vagy valamit küldj má, léccci


----------



## Zozo63 (2010 Május 11)

különben bajban maradok


----------



## Zozo63 (2010 Május 11)

hellóóóó, na végre


----------



## Zozo63 (2010 Május 11)

megyek már, de az merre is van?


----------



## divalproex (2010 Május 11)




----------



## qqriq123 (2010 Május 11)

*fsdfs*

sdf


----------



## qqriq123 (2010 Május 11)

*sdzhdg*

hhlgl


----------



## Rekuh (2010 Május 11)

hello


----------



## Enigmanpan (2010 Május 11)

mmm looks tasty


----------



## Gaboca55 (2010 Május 11)

Tetszik a fórum!


----------



## Gaboca55 (2010 Május 11)

Barátságos


----------



## Gaboca55 (2010 Május 11)

Segítőkészek a fórumtagok


----------



## Gaboca55 (2010 Május 11)

4.


----------



## Gaboca55 (2010 Május 11)

Most esett az eső.


----------



## Gaboca55 (2010 Május 11)

Már megállt.


----------



## Gaboca55 (2010 Május 11)

3 órája permeteztem.


----------



## Gaboca55 (2010 Május 11)

Remélem maradt belőle valami a fán.


----------



## Gaboca55 (2010 Május 11)

Vajon hanyadik ez?


----------



## Gaboca55 (2010 Május 11)

Érdekes.


----------



## Gaboca55 (2010 Május 11)

Előbb nem láttam az utolsó üzeneteket


----------



## Gaboca55 (2010 Május 11)

Előbb olvasgattam


----------



## Gaboca55 (2010 Május 11)

Sok vers


----------



## Gaboca55 (2010 Május 11)

és dal található


----------



## Gaboca55 (2010 Május 11)

Itt ragadtam


----------



## Gaboca55 (2010 Május 11)

Lassan megyek aludni


----------



## Gaboca55 (2010 Május 11)

asdfg


----------



## Gaboca55 (2010 Május 11)

ez értelmes volt


----------



## Gaboca55 (2010 Május 11)

Most is esik


----------



## Gaboca55 (2010 Május 11)

Mikor lesz jó idő?


----------



## matkomka (2010 Május 11)

miért nem tudok letölteni? már október óta regisztrált vagyok...és most is küldtem hszeket


----------



## tiberiss (2010 Május 11)

*a nem eső eső története*

öhm....már nem esik


----------



## tiberiss (2010 Május 11)

*foly*

vagy igen:


----------



## tiberiss (2010 Május 11)

*3*

igazábol nem tudom és ti?


----------



## tiberiss (2010 Május 11)

*4*

else hiszem amit mondasz ez érdekesen hangzott


----------



## tiberiss (2010 Május 11)

*4*

ha nem akarnék mág bertalant olvasni ez az este is forumirogatás nélkül telne


----------



## tiberiss (2010 Május 11)

*öhm ki szereti a pearl jam et? én*

öhm ki szereti a pearl jam et? én


----------



## tiberiss (2010 Május 11)

*5 aszem*

vagy 6


----------



## tiberiss (2010 Május 11)

*7*

annyit mondok hoyg ez 1 fene mokás oldal


----------



## tiberiss (2010 Május 11)

*8*

lehet hogy ezt nem birom ma véigi tolni ez munka


----------



## tiberiss (2010 Május 11)

*x*

blogbejegyzés: blogbejegyzés törölve


----------



## tiberiss (2010 Május 11)

szerintem a how i met your mother nagyoin gyenge az 5. évadra már.Szinte nemis birom nézni csak a jo emlék tartja fenn


----------



## tiberiss (2010 Május 11)

szerk: megszerkesztve


----------



## tiberiss (2010 Május 11)

igen igen bilbaoban lesz 1 baromi jo festivál nyáron


----------



## tiberiss (2010 Május 11)

lesz pearl jam


----------



## tiberiss (2010 Május 11)

faith no more


----------



## tiberiss (2010 Május 11)

alice in chains


----------



## tiberiss (2010 Május 11)

bár in my opinion ez az alice chains már nem az, jo voltál stanly kár érte


----------



## tiberiss (2010 Május 11)

csak tudjátok a probléma zzal van hogy én stoppal mennék


----------



## tiberiss (2010 Május 11)

bilbaoba de egyedül nem szivesen vágnék neki , csak haveromat 20 évesen nem engedi el az anyja....


----------



## tiberiss (2010 Május 11)

megisértem meg nemis. nekem könnyu mert én már stopoltam sokat de azért akoris oké hoyg féltik de 20 évesen hagy menjen már oda ahova akar és ahoygan akar neM? kész a 20 hozászolás grat nekem. köszi


----------



## venzol91 (2010 Május 11)

igeen


----------



## venzol91 (2010 Május 11)

na mi a kotta?


----------



## venzol91 (2010 Május 11)

miért kell 20 hozzá szólás?


----------



## venzol91 (2010 Május 11)

valaki tudja?


----------



## venzol91 (2010 Május 11)

kell


----------



## venzol91 (2010 Május 11)

minek?


----------



## venzol91 (2010 Május 11)

utálom


----------



## venzol91 (2010 Május 11)

:S  ?? unalmas


----------



## venzol91 (2010 Május 11)

kockaa oO


----------



## venzol91 (2010 Május 11)

sok kell még:S


----------



## venzol91 (2010 Május 11)

kell még pár


----------



## venzol91 (2010 Május 11)

aha kell


----------



## venzol91 (2010 Május 11)

mi a *** van?


----------



## venzol91 (2010 Május 11)

már csak 7 kell xD


----------



## venzol91 (2010 Május 11)

mindjárt meg van


----------



## venzol91 (2010 Május 11)

na


----------



## venzol91 (2010 Május 11)

a-a


----------



## venzol91 (2010 Május 11)

pillanat


----------



## venzol91 (2010 Május 11)

familyguy.blog.hu


----------



## venzol91 (2010 Május 11)

megvan a 20


----------



## venzol91 (2010 Május 11)

Nagyon nagy:d


----------



## venzol91 (2010 Május 11)

én bírom őket


----------



## venzol91 (2010 Május 11)

végre nekem is megvan a 20


----------



## venzol91 (2010 Május 11)

na csá


----------



## biszanu (2010 Május 12)

jó lenne ha meglenne


----------



## biszanu (2010 Május 12)

kiss


----------



## biszanu (2010 Május 12)

még 17 :'D


----------



## biszanu (2010 Május 12)




----------



## biszanu (2010 Május 12)

jó könyvek vannak fent


----------



## biszanu (2010 Május 12)




----------



## biszanu (2010 Május 12)

köszönök


----------



## biszanu (2010 Május 12)

mindent


----------



## biszanu (2010 Május 12)

előre


----------



## biszanu (2010 Május 12)

is


----------



## biszanu (2010 Május 12)

sok


----------



## biszanu (2010 Május 12)

a könyv


----------



## biszanu (2010 Május 12)

itt de


----------



## biszanu (2010 Május 12)

ez nem


----------



## biszanu (2010 Május 12)

nem


----------



## biszanu (2010 Május 12)

gond


----------



## biszanu (2010 Május 12)

köszönök


----------



## biszanu (2010 Május 12)

előre


----------



## biszanu (2010 Május 12)

is mindent


----------



## biszanu (2010 Május 12)

További szép estét!


----------



## biszanu (2010 Május 12)

köszi


----------



## biszanu (2010 Május 12)




----------



## biszanu (2010 Május 12)

Xd


----------



## piros55 (2010 Május 12)

*Szép jó reggelt Mindenkinek !*


----------



## bezdan (2010 Május 12)

8


----------



## bezdan (2010 Május 12)

9


----------



## bezdan (2010 Május 12)

10


----------



## bezdan (2010 Május 12)

11


----------



## bezdan (2010 Május 12)

12


----------



## bezdan (2010 Május 12)

13


----------



## bezdan (2010 Május 12)

14


----------



## bezdan (2010 Május 12)

15


----------



## bezdan (2010 Május 12)

16


----------



## bezdan (2010 Május 12)

17


----------



## bezdan (2010 Május 12)

18


----------



## bezdan (2010 Május 12)

19


----------



## bezdan (2010 Május 12)

20


----------



## bezdan (2010 Május 12)

21


----------



## gadacsi70 (2010 Május 12)

kösz a segítséget...


----------



## gadacsi70 (2010 Május 12)

akkor 22


----------



## gadacsi70 (2010 Május 12)

és 23


----------



## gadacsi70 (2010 Május 12)

a 24


----------



## tibucy (2010 Május 12)

királyság


----------



## gadacsi70 (2010 Május 12)

valamint 25


----------



## tibucy (2010 Május 12)

14


----------



## gadacsi70 (2010 Május 12)

a 26 jön...


----------



## gadacsi70 (2010 Május 12)

a 27 követi...


----------



## gadacsi70 (2010 Május 12)

28....


----------



## gadacsi70 (2010 Május 12)

29 jön...


----------



## gadacsi70 (2010 Május 12)

legyen 30


----------



## gadacsi70 (2010 Május 12)

31!


----------



## gadacsi70 (2010 Május 12)

már 32


----------



## tibucy (2010 Május 12)

itt


----------



## gadacsi70 (2010 Május 12)

33,ennyi


----------



## tibucy (2010 Május 12)

11


----------



## gadacsi70 (2010 Május 12)

ja még kell......akkor 34


----------



## gadacsi70 (2010 Május 12)

35!!!!


----------



## tibucy (2010 Május 12)

21


----------



## gadacsi70 (2010 Május 12)

közeleg....36


----------



## tibucy (2010 Május 12)

29


----------



## gadacsi70 (2010 Május 12)

37


----------



## gadacsi70 (2010 Május 12)

38......


----------



## tibucy (2010 Május 12)

10


----------



## gadacsi70 (2010 Május 12)

hurrá 20!!!! ill 39


----------



## tibucy (2010 Május 12)

108


----------



## tibucy (2010 Május 12)

211


----------



## tibucy (2010 Május 12)

911


----------



## tibucy (2010 Május 12)

2110


----------



## tibucy (2010 Május 12)

12331


----------



## tibucy (2010 Május 12)

3445


----------



## tibucy (2010 Május 12)

2123


----------



## tibucy (2010 Május 12)

22222222222


----------



## tibucy (2010 Május 12)

1...


----------



## tibucy (2010 Május 12)

344444


----------



## tibucy (2010 Május 12)

ooooooooooo


----------



## Cashpot25 (2010 Május 12)

hello bello


----------



## piros55 (2010 Május 12)

*Kukucs !*


----------



## Amateur (2010 Május 12)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Amateur (2010 Május 12)

Ha igy sikerült bejutnom akkor hálás köszönet érte!
Ha nem akkor maradok tisztelettel még mindíg Amateur ill. csak egy csalódott amatőr!!


----------



## Partynyuszika (2010 Május 12)

Helló


----------



## Partynyuszika (2010 Május 12)

a nevem Patynyuszika


----------



## Partynyuszika (2010 Május 12)

nagyon szeretek olvasni


----------



## Partynyuszika (2010 Május 12)

:11:és végre...


----------



## Partynyuszika (2010 Május 12)

találtam egy olyan oldalt...


----------



## Partynyuszika (2010 Május 12)

amin fentvannak könyvek...


----------



## Partynyuszika (2010 Május 12)

és le is tudom szedni...


----------



## Partynyuszika (2010 Május 12)

annyira örülök ennek...


----------



## Partynyuszika (2010 Május 12)

megigérem...


----------



## Partynyuszika (2010 Május 12)

minden...


----------



## Partynyuszika (2010 Május 12)

elolvasott könyv után...


----------



## Partynyuszika (2010 Május 12)

leszedek egy ujjabat...


----------



## Partynyuszika (2010 Május 12)

és én is ...


----------



## Partynyuszika (2010 Május 12)

teszek fel...


----------



## Partynyuszika (2010 Május 12)

ujabb...


----------



## Partynyuszika (2010 Május 12)

és ujjabb könyveket...


----------



## Partynyuszika (2010 Május 12)

vagy akár...


----------



## Partynyuszika (2010 Május 12)

a saját verseimet...


----------



## Partynyuszika (2010 Május 12)

vagy könyveimet is...


----------



## Partynyuszika (2010 Május 12)

ha lehet...


----------



## Partynyuszika (2010 Május 12)

és ha...


----------



## Partynyuszika (2010 Május 12)

érdekel...


----------



## Partynyuszika (2010 Május 12)

olvassátok el...


----------



## Partynyuszika (2010 Május 12)

nah...kb enyi ami fontos


----------



## nagyböbe (2010 Május 12)

egy


----------



## nagyböbe (2010 Május 12)

kettő


----------



## nagyböbe (2010 Május 12)

három


----------



## nagyböbe (2010 Május 12)

négy


----------



## nagyböbe (2010 Május 12)

öt


----------



## nagyböbe (2010 Május 12)

6


----------



## nagyböbe (2010 Május 12)

7


----------



## nagyböbe (2010 Május 12)

8


----------



## nagyböbe (2010 Május 12)

9


----------



## nagyböbe (2010 Május 12)

10


----------



## nagyböbe (2010 Május 12)

11


----------



## nagyböbe (2010 Május 12)

12


----------



## nagyböbe (2010 Május 12)

13


----------



## nagyböbe (2010 Május 12)

14


----------



## nagyböbe (2010 Május 12)

15


----------



## nagyböbe (2010 Május 12)

16


----------



## nagyböbe (2010 Május 12)

17


----------



## nagyböbe (2010 Május 12)

18


----------



## nagyböbe (2010 Május 12)

19


----------



## nagyböbe (2010 Május 12)

20


----------



## nagyböbe (2010 Május 12)

21


----------



## Piroutte (2010 Május 12)

Köszi


----------



## tartika (2010 Május 12)

*nem tok letölteni egy dalt.....*

nem tok letölteni egy dalt.........


----------



## tartika (2010 Május 12)

*nem tok letölteni egy dalt.....*

nem tok letölteni egy dalt.....,,,


----------



## tartika (2010 Május 12)

222


----------



## brusz (2010 Május 12)

brusz jelen!


----------



## piros55 (2010 Május 12)

*Sziasztok ! Még mindig itt vagyok!*


----------



## kenderlovag (2010 Május 12)

Helló! mindenki!


----------



## kenderlovag (2010 Május 12)

Jó itt lenni köztetek!


----------



## kenderlovag (2010 Május 12)

Igaz hogy dolgoznom kellene..


----------



## kenderlovag (2010 Május 12)

de megígértem unokaöcsémnek h szerzek neki


----------



## kenderlovag (2010 Május 12)

hogy szerzek neki fainos kottákat


----------



## kenderlovag (2010 Május 12)

mulatós nóták kottáit bűvöli naphosszat a kis krapek


----------



## kenderlovag (2010 Május 12)

de nem találtam sehol


----------



## kenderlovag (2010 Május 12)

aztán ráleltem erre az oldalra


----------



## kenderlovag (2010 Május 12)

ezért most gondoltam gyors


----------



## kenderlovag (2010 Május 12)

összeszedek 20 hszt


----------



## kenderlovag (2010 Május 12)

remélem ez így legális


----------



## kenderlovag (2010 Május 12)

és nem kapok érte tiltást vagy ilyesmit


----------



## kenderlovag (2010 Május 12)

megosztanék én hasznos dolgokat is veletek


----------



## kenderlovag (2010 Május 12)

de semmi hasznos nem jut most az eszembe


----------



## kenderlovag (2010 Május 12)

tényleg nem találok semmit


----------



## kenderlovag (2010 Május 12)

pedig eddig keresetem


----------



## kenderlovag (2010 Május 12)

elszívnék már egy cigit


----------



## kenderlovag (2010 Május 12)

ígérem később aktívabb leszek


----------



## kenderlovag (2010 Május 12)

Neked nem kell így járnod , ha nem tudsz így menni
Itt nem tudsz mit tenni
Csak a szöveget kenni
Mondd, hogy: ”enyém a srác” mint Brandy
Mint Vienettát enni
Pont úgy kell vendettát venni


----------



## kenderlovag (2010 Május 12)

Mint a Hardaway Penny
Vagy Allan Iverson
Végre rendet tenni
Áthúzlak két-láb-kettőbe mint Kenny
Anderson , nem okulok a rendőrszón
Eladom neked, de nem adom olcsón, mint a Penny
Market, úr lett a duett
Míg a kvartett csak kárt tett
De elfújta a szél mint a Scarlett


----------



## kenderlovag (2010 Május 12)

Egyébként én magyar országon lakom. Üdv kinti tesók!
Remélem nem gond hogy bepofátlankodtam közétek.
Szép magyar nyelvükre éhes tagoknak ajánlom akkezdet phiai új albumát, kottazűr címen! Nagyon jól nyomják. Ez már szinte költészet.. leszámítva pár káromkodást..


----------



## zapfog (2010 Május 12)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


 koszi


----------



## zapfog (2010 Május 12)

koszi


----------



## zapfog (2010 Május 12)

szep volt


----------



## rien01 (2010 Május 12)

Sziasztok


----------



## molena (2010 Május 12)

köszönöm


----------



## molena (2010 Május 12)

hello


----------



## molena (2010 Május 12)

nem


----------



## molena (2010 Május 12)

tudom


----------



## molena (2010 Május 12)

hogy


----------



## molena (2010 Május 12)

mihez


----------



## molena (2010 Május 12)

kell


----------



## molena (2010 Május 12)

20x


----------



## molena (2010 Május 12)

hozzászólni,


----------



## molena (2010 Május 12)

de


----------



## molena (2010 Május 12)

azt


----------



## molena (2010 Május 12)

hiszem,


----------



## DEC (2010 Május 12)

köszi


----------



## molena (2010 Május 12)

hogy hamar


----------



## molena (2010 Május 12)

el


----------



## molena (2010 Május 12)

tudom


----------



## molena (2010 Május 12)

érni


----------



## molena (2010 Május 12)




----------



## tibsi967 (2010 Május 12)

Tiszteletem!

Szeretném megkérdezni, hogy nem lehet-e lerövidíteni a 20 hozzászólásos "élesítést"?

Üdv.: Tibsi


----------



## tibsi967 (2010 Május 12)

Látom, ez csak egy kijátszható korlát, a másik ajánlott topicban is lehet nyomatni a hozzászólásokat.


----------



## xuxu (2010 Május 12)

Halló!


----------



## Macsorsi (2010 Május 12)

Otelló a király!!


----------



## CSODÁS (2010 Május 12)

Hallo,ujra itt vagyok!
:ugras:


----------



## cukormacika (2010 Május 12)

halihó


----------



## bibobela1 (2010 Május 12)

ger


----------



## cukormacika (2010 Május 12)

nagyon rossz az idő


----------



## bibobela1 (2010 Május 12)

gő


----------



## cukormacika (2010 Május 12)

villámlik meg minden


----------



## bibobela1 (2010 Május 12)

nyuszi hop-hop


----------



## cukormacika (2010 Május 12)

ákos


----------



## bibobela1 (2010 Május 12)

bikicsunáj!!!


----------



## cukormacika (2010 Május 12)

szeretlek nyuszi


----------



## cukormacika (2010 Május 12)

Let the sunshine


----------



## cukormacika (2010 Május 12)

kavics


----------



## gladius (2010 Május 12)

*jelen*

szeretnék én is gyorsan 20 hozzászólást
köszi


----------



## gladius (2010 Május 12)

itt Szegeden süt a nap és esik az eső,lassan szivárvány lesz


----------



## gladius (2010 Május 12)

ez a 3. hozzászólásom


----------



## cukormacika (2010 Május 12)

sziasztok


----------



## cukormacika (2010 Május 12)

gyerünk +10


----------



## gladius (2010 Május 12)

4


----------



## gladius (2010 Május 12)

5


----------



## gladius (2010 Május 12)

6


----------



## gladius (2010 Május 12)

7


----------



## gladius (2010 Május 12)

8


----------



## liliangelita (2010 Május 12)

Sziasztok


----------



## liliangelita (2010 Május 12)

Nagyon kéne a 20 hozzászólás


----------



## liliangelita (2010 Május 12)

Nem is értem miért nem lehet előbb megnézni olyan fórumokat, ami engem is érdekel.


----------



## gladius (2010 Május 12)

9


----------



## liliangelita (2010 Május 12)

Mi értelme ennek a bohóckodásnak itt?


----------



## gladius (2010 Május 12)

10


----------



## gladius (2010 Május 12)

11


----------



## gladius (2010 Május 12)

12


----------



## gladius (2010 Május 12)

13


----------



## gladius (2010 Május 12)

14


----------



## gladius (2010 Május 12)

15


----------



## gladius (2010 Május 12)

16


----------



## gladius (2010 Május 12)

17


----------



## gladius (2010 Május 12)

18


----------



## gladius (2010 Május 12)

19


----------



## gladius (2010 Május 12)

20


----------



## gladius (2010 Május 12)

és a 21..


----------



## liliangelita (2010 Május 12)

A másik topicból jöttem, hogy meglegyen a 20.


----------



## liliangelita (2010 Május 12)

De még mindig kell 4, hogy kész legyek.


----------



## liliangelita (2010 Május 12)

De nagyon sietek, túl gyorsan írok, ezért mindig kiírják, hogy 20mp-enként lehet csak írni.


----------



## liliangelita (2010 Május 12)

Ezek szerint gyorsan gépelek. És ahogy elnézem, ez az utolsó előtti hsz, ami a húszhoz kell.


----------



## liliangelita (2010 Május 12)

És már csak egy, egy utolsó, ez. És nem is tudom mit kéne írnom. Talán azt, hogy köszönet ezért a topicért, mert meggyorsította az egész folyamatot


----------



## piros55 (2010 Május 12)

*Üdvözlök Mindenkit !*


----------



## Oghzi (2010 Május 12)

Igen, én is a 20 bejegyzésért írok.


----------



## Oghzi (2010 Május 12)

De igaz, hogy nagyon hülyén érzem magam, hogy így szedem össze.


----------



## Oghzi (2010 Május 12)

De ez va...


----------



## Oghzi (2010 Május 12)

Végülis ezért jött ltre ez a fórum.


----------



## Oghzi (2010 Május 12)

Köszönöm is a lehetőséget.


----------



## Oghzi (2010 Május 12)

Ez már a 6. .


----------



## Oghzi (2010 Május 12)

7.


----------



## Oghzi (2010 Május 12)

Lassan, de biztosan haladok a célom felé.


----------



## Oghzi (2010 Május 12)

Canadában még sosem voltam, de élnek ott ismerőseim.


----------



## Oghzi (2010 Május 12)

Amint megtehetem, bizosan menni fogok.


----------



## Tamcsiiiiiii (2010 Május 12)

xD


----------



## Oghzi (2010 Május 12)

Ez már meg a 11.


----------



## Tamcsiiiiiii (2010 Május 12)

ok


----------



## Oghzi (2010 Május 12)

12.


----------



## Tamcsiiiiiii (2010 Május 12)

xxxDD


----------



## Oghzi (2010 Május 12)

Nem vagyok babonás: 13.


----------



## Tamcsiiiiiii (2010 Május 12)

4


----------



## Oghzi (2010 Május 12)

14.


----------



## Tamcsiiiiiii (2010 Május 12)

5


----------



## Tamcsiiiiiii (2010 Május 12)

6


----------



## Tamcsiiiiiii (2010 Május 12)

7


----------



## Oghzi (2010 Május 12)

15.
http://canadahun.com/forum/member.php?u=221657


----------



## Tamcsiiiiiii (2010 Május 12)

8


----------



## Oghzi (2010 Május 12)

16.


----------



## Oghzi (2010 Május 12)

Szia Tamcsiiiiiii!


----------



## Oghzi (2010 Május 12)

18.


----------



## Oghzi (2010 Május 12)

ééééésss:


----------



## Oghzi (2010 Május 12)

20. köszönöm


----------



## Milán2 (2010 Május 12)

a


----------



## Donovanne (2010 Május 12)

nohát.


----------



## angelside (2010 Május 12)

hali mindenkinek


----------



## Donovanne (2010 Május 12)

ííííj


----------



## piros55 (2010 Május 12)

*Szép estét Mindenkinek !*


----------



## clever (2010 Május 12)

Megvan a 20 hozzászólásom ezer napja regisztráltam,
bejelentkeztem mégsem enged csatolmányt letölteni.


----------



## clever (2010 Május 12)

Talán alszik az oldalon a BOT?


----------



## vandorlo24 (2010 Május 12)

sziasztok! azt hiszem ez is egy nyerő megoldás. Köszönöm a lehetőséget


----------



## sarvari (2010 Május 12)

nem tom hanyadik, üdv


----------



## sarvari (2010 Május 12)

ujra


----------



## joen83 (2010 Május 12)

sziasztok mindenkinek!


----------



## mancsika (2010 Május 12)

szia


----------



## mancsika (2010 Május 12)

szióka köszi


----------



## mancsika (2010 Május 12)

szióka köszi


----------



## mancsika (2010 Május 12)

szióka köszi


----------



## mancsika (2010 Május 12)

szia6


----------



## mancsika (2010 Május 12)

köszike7


----------



## mancsika (2010 Május 12)

köszike8


----------



## mancsika (2010 Május 12)

köszike9


----------



## mancsika (2010 Május 12)

köszike10


----------



## Kanalasgém (2010 Május 12)

sziasztok, túléltem a munkát


----------



## mancsika (2010 Május 12)

k11


----------



## mancsika (2010 Május 12)

12


----------



## mancsika (2010 Május 12)

13xkössz


----------



## mancsika (2010 Május 12)

14


----------



## Adam-e (2010 Május 12)

Köszi


----------



## Adam-e (2010 Május 12)

1


----------



## Adam-e (2010 Május 12)

2


----------



## Adam-e (2010 Május 12)

4


----------



## Adam-e (2010 Május 12)

jaj nem


----------



## mancsika (2010 Május 12)

15


----------



## Adam-e (2010 Május 12)

3


----------



## mancsika (2010 Május 12)

16


----------



## mancsika (2010 Május 12)

köszi17


----------



## mancsika (2010 Május 12)

18


----------



## mancsika (2010 Május 12)

köszi19


----------



## mancsika (2010 Május 12)

köszi


----------



## mancsika (2010 Május 12)

köszike21


----------



## speed00 (2010 Május 12)

Jelen 1,amúgy üdv mindenkinek.


----------



## Ms_Hysteria (2010 Május 12)

.... 1


----------



## Ms_Hysteria (2010 Május 12)

Hey mindenkinek!


----------



## Ms_Hysteria (2010 Május 12)

...


----------



## Ms_Hysteria (2010 Május 12)

5


----------



## Ms_Hysteria (2010 Május 12)

8


----------



## Ms_Hysteria (2010 Május 12)

10


----------



## Ms_Hysteria (2010 Május 12)

11...


----------



## Ms_Hysteria (2010 Május 12)

12...


----------



## Ms_Hysteria (2010 Május 12)

13


----------



## Ms_Hysteria (2010 Május 12)

15...


----------



## Ms_Hysteria (2010 Május 12)

Koszontem mindenkinek, 
szep napot!18


----------



## speed00 (2010 Május 12)

1


----------



## jbihari75 (2010 Május 12)

Sziasztok


----------



## jbihari75 (2010 Május 12)

Én még új vagyok itt.


----------



## jbihari75 (2010 Május 12)

Hogyan tudok itt könyvet letölteni? Nagyon régen keresek egy könyvet


----------



## jbihari75 (2010 Május 12)

a könyv ami kellene nekem : Leslie Valley - A maffia fogságában nagyon régóta keresem már.


----------



## jbihari75 (2010 Május 12)

Ha valaki tud nekem segíteni azt meg köszönöm.


----------



## danka90 (2010 Május 13)

Van 22 hozzászólásom, mégse lettem állandó tag mi lehet a gond?


----------



## piros55 (2010 Május 13)

*Haliho !*


----------



## veronika2 (2010 Május 13)

Jóreggelt!


----------



## csilla0313 (2010 Május 13)

Sziasztok


----------



## ego101 (2010 Május 13)

Jó napot! (1. hozzászólás)


----------



## awoody (2010 Május 13)

szép jó napot kívánok!


----------



## piros55 (2010 Május 13)

*Hello Mindenkinek !*


----------



## kinganyuli (2010 Május 13)

Sziasztok!
Még új vagyok, ez a 2. hozzászólásom
17 hetes kismama vagyok, úgyhogy főleg a babás dolgok érdekelnek majd, de a szójátékokban is jó vagyok


----------



## qwarelin (2010 Május 13)

Sziasztok!


----------



## hg74 (2010 Május 13)

szia


----------



## blobet (2010 Május 13)

szia mindenkinek


----------



## kinganyuli (2010 Május 13)

csináltam aláírást


----------



## Balázs24 (2010 Május 13)

Jelen vagyok én is.


----------



## Balázs24 (2010 Május 13)

Még mindig, és rossz nálunk az idő


----------



## Balázs24 (2010 Május 13)

Jó ez az oldal. Nagyon szeretem.


----------



## Balázs24 (2010 Május 13)

Kedvesek itt az emberek.


----------



## Balázs24 (2010 Május 13)

Sok a jó dolog itt.


----------



## Pepejeans (2010 Május 13)

s


----------



## Pepejeans (2010 Május 13)

z


----------



## Pepejeans (2010 Május 13)

i


----------



## Pepejeans (2010 Május 13)

a


----------



## Pepejeans (2010 Május 13)

Roxette


----------



## speed00 (2010 Május 13)

Üdvözletem.


----------



## cseri74 (2010 Május 13)

hali


----------



## kutyamajom (2010 Május 13)

20 hozzászólás kell nekem


----------



## kutyamajom (2010 Május 13)

19 hozzászólás kell nekem


----------



## kutyamajom (2010 Május 13)

:!::!::!::!::!::!::!::!:18 hozzászólás kell nekem


----------



## kutyamajom (2010 Május 13)

17 hozzászólás kell nekem


----------



## kutyamajom (2010 Május 13)

kiss*16 hozzászólás kell nekem*


----------



## kutyamajom (2010 Május 13)

15 hozzászólás kell nekem


----------



## kutyamajom (2010 Május 13)

:9::99::98::88::23::nobeer:\\m/:44::555::fac::22::cici::0:14 hozzászólás kell nekem


----------



## kutyamajom (2010 Május 13)

13 hozzászólás kell nekem


----------



## kutyamajom (2010 Május 13)

:2::-?12 hozzászólás kell nekem


----------



## kutyamajom (2010 Május 13)

11 hozzászólás kell nekem


----------



## kutyamajom (2010 Május 13)

10 hozzászólás kell nekem


----------



## kutyamajom (2010 Május 13)

:,,::,,::,,::,,::,,::,,::,,::,,::9:9 hozzászólás kell nekem


----------



## kutyamajom (2010 Május 13)

8 hozzászólás kell nekem


----------



## kutyamajom (2010 Május 13)

:,,::9::cici::butt::fac:7 hozzászólás kell nekem


----------



## kutyamajom (2010 Május 13)

*6 hozzászólás kell nekem*


----------



## kutyamajom (2010 Május 13)

*5 hozzászólás kell nekem*


----------



## kutyamajom (2010 Május 13)

*4 hozzászólás kell nekem*


----------



## kutyamajom (2010 Május 13)

*3 hozzászólás kell nekem*


----------



## kutyamajom (2010 Május 13)

*már csak 2 hozzászólás kell nekem*


----------



## kutyamajom (2010 Május 13)

*nahmárcsakezaz1vanasszem*


----------



## kutyamajom (2010 Május 13)

nah ezaz uccsóhozzászólásamikellnekem


----------



## sotekerau (2010 Május 13)

1


----------



## sotekerau (2010 Május 13)

2


----------



## sotekerau (2010 Május 13)

dddddddddd


----------



## sotekerau (2010 Május 13)

ddwww2wd


----------



## sotekerau (2010 Május 13)

22221


----------



## sotekerau (2010 Május 13)

nmanm


----------



## sotekerau (2010 Május 13)

mietrt


----------



## sotekerau (2010 Május 13)

mdjf


----------



## sotekerau (2010 Május 13)

mkcedj


----------



## jthel (2010 Május 13)

üdv mindenkinek!


----------



## jthel (2010 Május 13)

Milyen az idő Kanadában?


----------



## jthel (2010 Május 13)

itt kicsit esik


----------



## jthel (2010 Május 13)

de naon


----------



## jthel (2010 Május 13)

mindjárt vacsi


----------



## jthel (2010 Május 13)

aztán fürcsi


----------



## jthel (2010 Május 13)

aztán pizsi


----------



## jthel (2010 Május 13)

egykis tv


----------



## jthel (2010 Május 13)

egykis tapi


----------



## jthel (2010 Május 13)

aztán durmi


----------



## jthel (2010 Május 13)

na jót csevegtünk, csá mindenkinek


----------



## piros55 (2010 Május 13)

Szép estét Mindenkinek !


----------



## Armadillo (2010 Május 13)

1


----------



## Armadillo (2010 Május 13)

7


----------



## Armadillo (2010 Május 13)

9


----------



## Armadillo (2010 Május 13)

11


----------



## Armadillo (2010 Május 13)

?


----------



## CandyS (2010 Május 13)

Sziasztok!!


----------



## CandyS (2010 Május 13)

2


----------



## CandyS (2010 Május 13)

))


----------



## CandyS (2010 Május 13)

((


----------



## CandyS (2010 Május 13)

@


----------



## CandyS (2010 Május 13)

:$


----------



## CandyS (2010 Május 13)

:d


----------



## CandyS (2010 Május 13)

kgkgkv


----------



## CandyS (2010 Május 13)

asdfghjklé


----------



## CandyS (2010 Május 13)

blablabla


----------



## CandyS (2010 Május 13)

mnsosdl


----------



## CandyS (2010 Május 13)

sdgvabh


----------



## CandyS (2010 Május 13)

dgjhk,oléá.nb shn


----------



## CandyS (2010 Május 13)

()


----------



## CandyS (2010 Május 13)

cvkl


----------



## CandyS (2010 Május 13)

h


----------



## CandyS (2010 Május 13)

u


----------



## CandyS (2010 Május 13)

r


----------



## CandyS (2010 Május 13)

R


----------



## CandyS (2010 Május 13)

á


----------



## CandyS (2010 Május 13)

ezt nem hiszem el


----------



## lipmat (2010 Május 13)

*20 szó*

na kezdem ia


Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


----------



## lipmat (2010 Május 13)

*19*

safdsdf s fsa fs fa as ad ad


lipmat írta:


> na kezdem ia


----------



## lipmat (2010 Május 13)

a


----------



## lipmat (2010 Május 13)

lipmat írta:


> na kezdem ia



aaa


----------



## lipmat (2010 Május 13)

lipmat írta:


> a



cdadasdadasdasd


----------



## lipmat (2010 Május 13)

asdasdasd


----------



## Fheaton (2010 Május 13)

1

Köszi


----------



## sabangela (2010 Május 13)

Vegre idetalaltam


----------



## Adam-e (2010 Május 13)

6


----------



## Adam-e (2010 Május 13)

7


----------



## Adam-e (2010 Május 13)

8


----------



## Adam-e (2010 Május 13)

10


----------



## Adam-e (2010 Május 13)

11


----------



## mancsika (2010 Május 13)

222


----------



## Adam-e (2010 Május 13)

12


----------



## Adam-e (2010 Május 13)

13


----------



## bepeter (2010 Május 13)

Hello!


----------



## snooker007 (2010 Május 13)

Üdv


----------



## Kilgore Trout (2010 Május 13)

Jelen.


----------



## kairos5912 (2010 Május 13)

*1*

2x2 nem 4


----------



## kairos5912 (2010 Május 13)

3


----------



## kairos5912 (2010 Május 13)

5


----------



## kairos5912 (2010 Május 13)

7


----------



## kairos5912 (2010 Május 13)

6


----------



## kairos5912 (2010 Május 13)

8


----------



## kairos5912 (2010 Május 13)

9


----------



## kairos5912 (2010 Május 13)

10


----------



## kairos5912 (2010 Május 13)

11


----------



## kairos5912 (2010 Május 13)

12


----------



## kairos5912 (2010 Május 13)

13


----------



## kairos5912 (2010 Május 13)

14


----------



## kairos5912 (2010 Május 13)

15


----------



## kairos5912 (2010 Május 13)

16


----------



## kairos5912 (2010 Május 13)

17


----------



## kairos5912 (2010 Május 13)

Ennek a 20 üzenetirásnak valami nagyon mély érteleme lehet ...


----------



## kairos5912 (2010 Május 13)

2 Ennek a 20 üzenetirásnak valami nagyon mély érteleme lehet ...


----------



## kairos5912 (2010 Május 13)

20 Ennek a 20 üzenetirásnak valami nagyon mély érteleme lehet ...

Azt hiszem kész vagyok


----------



## kairos5912 (2010 Május 13)

Ennek a 20 üzenetirásnak valami nagyon mély érteleme lehet ...
(ga elszámoltam volna)


----------



## piros55 (2010 Május 14)

*Jó reggelt !*


----------



## sorlyke (2010 Május 14)

sziasztok


----------



## sorlyke (2010 Május 14)

akkor majd köszönök 20szor


----------



## sorlyke (2010 Május 14)

meg irok magamnak is


----------



## sorlyke (2010 Május 14)

huuuha


----------



## sorlyke (2010 Május 14)

szép az idö


----------



## sorlyke (2010 Május 14)

péntek van


----------



## sorlyke (2010 Május 14)

süt a nap


----------



## qwarelin (2010 Május 14)

Hi!
Új nap új élmények. Jó reggelt mindenkinek


----------



## nibiru61 (2010 Május 14)

*beköszönés*

Olvasni szeretnék !


----------



## nibiru61 (2010 Május 14)

Még 19?


----------



## nibiru61 (2010 Május 14)

Szép napot nektek!


----------



## nibiru61 (2010 Május 14)

Elég vacak az idő ...


----------



## xxmacix (2010 Május 14)

ügyes)


----------



## nibiru61 (2010 Május 14)

Hű


----------



## xxmacix (2010 Május 14)

19


----------



## nibiru61 (2010 Május 14)

nem akar összegyűlni ...


----------



## nibiru61 (2010 Május 14)

Van itt még rajtam kívül valaki? legalább nem kell monologizálni...


----------



## nibiru61 (2010 Május 14)

Mit csinálsz xxmacix?


----------



## nibiru61 (2010 Május 14)

Gyakran jársz ide olvasgatni?


----------



## nibiru61 (2010 Május 14)

Jól rád szálltam, mi?


----------



## nibiru61 (2010 Május 14)

Na még 10!


----------



## nibiru61 (2010 Május 14)

na ezt már gyorsan lezavarom..


----------



## nibiru61 (2010 Május 14)

gyűlik ez..


----------



## nibiru61 (2010 Május 14)

na még egy ..


----------



## nibiru61 (2010 Május 14)

15


----------



## nibiru61 (2010 Május 14)

egyedül nem megy


----------



## H.Zsuzsann (2010 Május 14)

“Ha életedben a sikert A-nak vesszük, akkor A=x+y+z. x a munka, y a játék, z pedig az, hogy befogod
a szád.”​(Albert Einstein)


----------



## nibiru61 (2010 Május 14)

az x, és y rendben...de a z????


----------



## nibiru61 (2010 Május 14)

Hahó Zsuzsa... te is hozzászólásokat gyüjtögetsz?


----------



## nibiru61 (2010 Május 14)

Na további szép napot mindenkinek!!!!


----------



## nibiru61 (2010 Május 14)

Már végeztem is   !!!


----------



## piros55 (2010 Május 14)

*Ismét itt vagyok !*


----------



## psychagogos (2010 Május 14)

sziasztok


----------



## psychagogos (2010 Május 14)

meg2x


----------



## psychagogos (2010 Május 14)

meg soxor sziasztok


----------



## psychagogos (2010 Május 14)

hello


----------



## psychagogos (2010 Május 14)

bello


----------



## psychagogos (2010 Május 14)

jellobello


----------



## psychagogos (2010 Május 14)

udv


----------



## psychagogos (2010 Május 14)

ave


----------



## psychagogos (2010 Május 14)

haho


----------



## psychagogos (2010 Május 14)

szio


----------



## psychagogos (2010 Május 14)

gud morning


----------



## psychagogos (2010 Május 14)

helllooo


----------



## psychagogos (2010 Május 14)

sziasztok


----------



## psychagogos (2010 Május 14)

csa


----------



## xxmacix (2010 Május 14)

18


----------



## xxmacix (2010 Május 14)

bocsi de közben dolgozgatom is
elnézést ha későn válaszolok


----------



## xxmacix (2010 Május 14)

17


----------



## xxmacix (2010 Május 14)

15


----------



## piros55 (2010 Május 14)

*Erre jártam, gondoltam benézek !*


----------



## molac (2010 Május 14)

18


----------



## molac (2010 Május 14)

17


----------



## molac (2010 Május 14)

16


----------



## molac (2010 Május 14)

14


----------



## molac (2010 Május 14)

10


----------



## molac (2010 Május 14)

9


----------



## molac (2010 Május 14)

7


----------



## molac (2010 Május 14)

5


----------



## molac (2010 Május 14)

4


----------



## molac (2010 Május 14)

2


----------



## molac (2010 Május 14)

1


----------



## molac (2010 Május 14)

Go ...


----------



## bencsjozsef (2010 Május 14)

1


----------



## bencsjozsef (2010 Május 14)

2


----------



## bacsi1986 (2010 Május 14)

3 wath


----------



## xxmacix (2010 Május 14)

14


----------



## kbela108 (2010 Május 14)

5...én nyertem.Üdv mindenkinek


----------



## xxmacix (2010 Május 14)

13


----------



## xxmacix (2010 Május 14)

mit nyertél


----------



## xxmacix (2010 Május 14)

11


----------



## kbela108 (2010 Május 14)

ausztrál pókeren....de nem voltam elég gyors


----------



## xxmacix (2010 Május 14)

10


----------



## bencsjozsef (2010 Május 14)

3


----------



## bencsjozsef (2010 Május 14)

4


----------



## bencsjozsef (2010 Május 14)

5


----------



## xxmacix (2010 Május 14)

gratulálok
én is pókerezek online és élőben is


----------



## bencsjozsef (2010 Május 14)

6


----------



## bencsjozsef (2010 Május 14)

7


----------



## xxmacix (2010 Május 14)

de csak mikro téten
nem szoktam belemerülni


----------



## bencsjozsef (2010 Május 14)

8


----------



## xxmacix (2010 Május 14)

7


----------



## bencsjozsef (2010 Május 14)

9


----------



## xxmacix (2010 Május 14)

6


----------



## bencsjozsef (2010 Május 14)

20


----------



## xxmacix (2010 Május 14)

5


----------



## bokorn (2010 Május 14)

heló evribodri!


----------



## xxmacix (2010 Május 14)

4


----------



## bencsjozsef (2010 Május 14)

11


----------



## bokorn (2010 Május 14)

miért nem tudok 22 üzenettel semmit sem megnyitni, letölteni?


----------



## xxmacix (2010 Május 14)

3


----------



## bencsjozsef (2010 Május 14)

12


----------



## xxmacix (2010 Május 14)

letelt a két napod?


----------



## bokorn (2010 Május 14)

persze!

május 08-án regeltem...


----------



## xxmacix (2010 Május 14)

nekem is összejött a húsz


----------



## bencsjozsef (2010 Május 14)

13


----------



## bokorn (2010 Május 14)

letelt!


----------



## xxmacix (2010 Május 14)

lehet a hozzászólástól számolják


----------



## bokorn (2010 Május 14)

itt szeretném leszedni a szalóki ági cd-t:
DE nem megy! Miért?
http://canadahun.com/forum/showthread.php?p=1960221


----------



## bencsjozsef (2010 Május 14)

14


----------



## bencsjozsef (2010 Május 14)

15


----------



## xxmacix (2010 Május 14)

nekem még nincs meg a két nap


----------



## bencsjozsef (2010 Május 14)

16


----------



## bencsjozsef (2010 Május 14)

17


----------



## bokorn (2010 Május 14)

oh...
akkor már értem:

20 hozzászólás+2 nap együtt a feltétel!

Ezt be**optam! Sebaj!


----------



## bencsjozsef (2010 Május 14)

18


----------



## bencsjozsef (2010 Május 14)

19


----------



## bencsjozsef (2010 Május 14)

20


----------



## kusztosd (2010 Május 14)

Ez borzasztó! Már megint a reggel!


----------



## kusztosd (2010 Május 14)

Ugyanezt érezheti Garfield; "I hate mondays!"


----------



## kusztosd (2010 Május 14)

Na, ide én is felteszek egy pár könyvet


----------



## kusztosd (2010 Május 14)

Kívánságok prc formátumban?


----------



## kusztosd (2010 Május 14)

Milyen formátumokat használtok? Epub, LIT, prc, pdf stb.
Én iphone-on olvasok nagyon sokat a Stanzat használom.


----------



## kusztosd (2010 Május 14)

Valakinek van már tapasztalata iPad-en olvasással? Én most
tervezek venni egyet. Mi a véleményetek az iPad-ról?
Valaki biztosan vett már


----------



## kittivac (2010 Május 14)

*hát*

hát nem is tudom


----------



## kittivac (2010 Május 14)

*hali*

halihó mindenkinek


----------



## kittivac (2010 Május 14)

*hali*

mit csináltok most?


----------



## kittivac (2010 Május 14)

*hali*

én gépezek


----------



## kittivac (2010 Május 14)

*hali*

5


----------



## kittivac (2010 Május 14)

6


----------



## kittivac (2010 Május 14)

8


----------



## kittivac (2010 Május 14)

9


----------



## kittivac (2010 Május 14)

10


----------



## kittivac (2010 Május 14)

g


----------



## kittivac (2010 Május 14)

h


----------



## tymotex (2010 Május 14)

sziasztok!


----------



## kittivac (2010 Május 14)

hi


----------



## tymotex (2010 Május 14)

itt vagyok!


----------



## tymotex (2010 Május 14)

ha ha


----------



## kittivac (2010 Május 14)

kisspuszi


----------



## tymotex (2010 Május 14)

j


----------



## kittivac (2010 Május 14)

he-he


----------



## tymotex (2010 Május 14)

a


----------



## kittivac (2010 Május 14)

:11:jó?


----------



## kittivac (2010 Május 14)

17


----------



## tymotex (2010 Május 14)

pusz pusz


----------



## kittivac (2010 Május 14)

18:34:


----------



## kittivac (2010 Május 14)

19:4:


----------



## tymotex (2010 Május 14)

o


----------



## tymotex (2010 Május 14)

k


----------



## tymotex (2010 Május 14)




----------



## kittivac (2010 Május 14)

20:``:


----------



## tymotex (2010 Május 14)

:d:d:d


----------



## tymotex (2010 Május 14)

kiss


----------



## tymotex (2010 Május 14)

p


----------



## tymotex (2010 Május 14)

o


----------



## tymotex (2010 Május 14)

100


----------



## tymotex (2010 Május 14)

r


----------



## tymotex (2010 Május 14)

l


----------



## tymotex (2010 Május 14)

m


----------



## tymotex (2010 Május 14)

sz


----------



## Heruska (2010 Május 14)

én már beírtam és mégsem engedi, hogy állandó tag legyek. Mi a probléma,


----------



## Heruska (2010 Május 14)

még mindig csak tag vagyok


----------



## Heruska (2010 Május 14)

kdkdkd


----------



## tymotex (2010 Május 14)

nm


----------



## tymotex (2010 Május 14)

hat en nem ertem en is a 20 nal vagyok


----------



## tymotex (2010 Május 14)

megvan:``::``::``:4::4:


----------



## mam1969 (2010 Május 14)

*Sziasztok!*


----------



## rollando (2010 Május 14)

Sziasztok !


----------



## rollando (2010 Május 14)

én meg 22-nél vagyok és mégsem enged tölteni.


----------



## rollando (2010 Május 14)

most mit csináljak ? :S


----------



## rollando (2010 Május 14)

mért nem lettem még állandó tag ? :S


----------



## Tommyx1x (2010 Május 14)

Szép Napot Mindenkinek!


----------



## piros55 (2010 Május 14)

*Hello Mindenkinek !*


----------



## kusztosd (2010 Május 14)

Könyv


----------



## Rigóc (2010 Május 14)

Jelenlét


----------



## Rigóc (2010 Május 14)

16. Na, még egy nekifutás


----------



## Rigóc (2010 Május 14)

Bár sétálni jobban szeretek


----------



## kiralyadrian (2010 Május 14)

*20 hozzászólás*

Csókolom!
20 hozzászólást szeretnék összegyűjteni!


----------



## kiralyadrian (2010 Május 14)

szép napot mindenkinek


----------



## kiralyadrian (2010 Május 14)

3. Remek dolgok bannak itt!


----------



## kiralyadrian (2010 Május 14)

4. Ezért tag akarok lenni


----------



## kiralyadrian (2010 Május 14)

5. Nem adom fel!


----------



## kiralyadrian (2010 Május 14)

6. Akkor kezdjük az elején.


----------



## piros55 (2010 Május 14)

*Kukucs !*


----------



## kiralyadrian (2010 Május 14)

7. A gyerekem reggel 5-kor kelt!


----------



## kiralyadrian (2010 Május 14)

8. Persze velünk együtt.


----------



## kiralyadrian (2010 Május 14)

9. És ez már nem az Első alkalom a hézen.


----------



## kiralyadrian (2010 Május 14)

10. Rettentöen rosszul viselem.


----------



## kiralyadrian (2010 Május 14)

11. A feleségemről ne is beszéljünk


----------



## kiralyadrian (2010 Május 14)

12. 9- re menzem dolgozni


----------



## kiralyadrian (2010 Május 14)

13. Elég érdekes a munkám!


----------



## kiralyadrian (2010 Május 14)

14. Színészként filmeket is szinkronozálok


----------



## kiralyadrian (2010 Május 14)

15 nagyon szeretem


----------



## gyogyika (2010 Május 14)

sziasztok


----------



## kiralyadrian (2010 Május 14)

16. Beesteledett.


----------



## kiralyadrian (2010 Május 14)

17. A munkábal is végeztem


----------



## kiralyadrian (2010 Május 14)

18. Mindjárt kész nagyon


----------



## kiralyadrian (2010 Május 14)

19. Még kettőt írok. Azt hiszem


----------



## kiralyadrian (2010 Május 14)

20 itt a vége


----------



## kiralyadrian (2010 Május 14)

21 bocs a sok hibáért


----------



## kiralyadrian (2010 Május 14)

22 iphon-rol írok


----------



## kiralyadrian (2010 Május 14)

23 sziasztok


----------



## f10 (2010 Május 14)

Fura hogy május közepén ilyen hűvös van.


----------



## f10 (2010 Május 14)

Bár én sem igazán szeretem, ha az időjárásról kezd el valaki beszélni


----------



## f10 (2010 Május 14)

Csak azért, hogy valami kommunikáció legyen


----------



## f10 (2010 Május 14)

ez még csak a 6. hozzászólásom


----------



## f10 (2010 Május 14)

7


----------



## f10 (2010 Május 14)

Kék ég...


----------



## f10 (2010 Május 14)

Nézd


----------



## f10 (2010 Május 14)

Az


----------



## f10 (2010 Május 14)

Eget


----------



## f10 (2010 Május 14)

Kék


----------



## f10 (2010 Május 14)

Felhők nélkül


----------



## f10 (2010 Május 14)

Is


----------



## f10 (2010 Május 14)

Szép


----------



## f10 (2010 Május 14)

A Nap most ragyog


----------



## f10 (2010 Május 14)

Éjjel a Hold


----------



## f10 (2010 Május 14)

Ránk


----------



## f10 (2010 Május 14)

Mosolyog


----------



## f10 (2010 Május 14)

Csillagok hullnak


----------



## f10 (2010 Május 14)

És 
Születnek újak


----------



## f10 (2010 Május 14)

A
Göncölszekér


----------



## f10 (2010 Május 14)

Zaj nélkül 
Tovább suhan az éjben


----------



## f10 (2010 Május 14)

A 
Hajnalcsillag 
Mosolyogva tekint 
Az 
Ébredőkre...


----------



## f10 (2010 Május 14)

A vers a poet hu -ról származik Shalomfi Atticus aláírással


----------



## zso300 (2010 Május 14)

utyám jön, hogy kitöltse a hűtlen barátok által hagyott űrt a szívemben. Nincs benne irigység, rosszakarat vagy gyűlölet. Nem árulja el a titkaimat, nem lesz féltékeny a sikereimre, és nem leli örömét a bánatomban. George Eliot


----------



## zso300 (2010 Május 14)

bocs egy "K" lemaradt


----------



## Nap MagUra (2010 Május 14)

0


----------



## hapi3000 (2010 Május 14)

Jelen!Jelen!Jelen!Jelen!Jelen!Jelen!Jelen!Jelen!Jelen!Jelen!Jelen!


----------



## tincsy85 (2010 Május 14)

1


----------



## tincsy85 (2010 Május 14)

2


----------



## tincsy85 (2010 Május 14)

3


----------



## tincsy85 (2010 Május 14)

4


----------



## hapi3000 (2010 Május 14)

megvan a 20 mégsem enged letölteni:S


----------



## tincsy85 (2010 Május 14)

5


----------



## hapi3000 (2010 Május 14)

pedig már nem most regeltem baxus


----------



## tincsy85 (2010 Május 14)

6


----------



## tincsy85 (2010 Május 14)

7


----------



## tincsy85 (2010 Május 14)

8


----------



## tincsy85 (2010 Május 14)

9


----------



## tincsy85 (2010 Május 14)

10


----------



## tincsy85 (2010 Május 14)

11


----------



## tincsy85 (2010 Május 14)

12


----------



## tincsy85 (2010 Május 14)

13


----------



## tincsy85 (2010 Május 14)

14 én meg csak számolgatok valahol olvastam h ezt is szabad


----------



## tincsy85 (2010 Május 14)

15


----------



## tincsy85 (2010 Május 14)

16


----------



## tincsy85 (2010 Május 14)

17


----------



## bogac (2010 Május 14)

Köszi a segítséget. csak nem értem, hogy ezek mellett miért van szükség 20 "értelmes" hozzászólásra


----------



## tincsy85 (2010 Május 14)

18


----------



## tincsy85 (2010 Május 14)

19


----------



## tincsy85 (2010 Május 14)

20


----------



## bogac (2010 Május 14)

bogac írta:


> Köszi a segítséget. csak nem értem, hogy ezek mellett miért van szükség 20 "értelmes" hozzászólásra



egyébként 13:wink:


----------



## tincsy85 (2010 Május 14)

Szerintem azzal ne törődj...


----------



## Claark (2010 Május 14)

Naaa


----------



## Claark (2010 Május 14)

Nekem mar van 22 megsem tudok letolteni. Kell meg varjak vajon?


----------



## tincsy85 (2010 Május 14)

nem... meg van a húsz valami...


----------



## Claark (2010 Május 14)

Hat ez mar a 24-ik megsem megy a letoltes


----------



## tincsy85 (2010 Május 14)

hát én kb 20 perce regiztem és azt mondják h 48 órát kell várni ahhoz h tudj letölteni... sztem ez hülyeség... más fórumokon rögtön lehet...


----------



## Claark (2010 Május 14)

Mit csinaljak? Pufaljak egyet?


----------



## Claark (2010 Május 14)

Aha, ertem. Hat akkor varni kell.


----------



## Claark (2010 Május 14)

Egyebkent ezt akartam letolteni: _Emmanuel Todd - A birodalom után
_


----------



## tincsy85 (2010 Május 14)

vagy attol függ mit szeretnél letölteni hátha tudok segíteni valamit.


----------



## Claark (2010 Május 14)

Tincsy85, azt irtad 20 perce regiztel. Latom, hogy a szabaly az 20 hozzaszolas es 48 oras regisztracio. En meg mult evben regiztem, most mar a 20 hozzaszolas is megvan megsem tudok tolteni, lehet egy admin kell engedelyezze?


----------



## tincsy85 (2010 Május 14)

szétnézek hátha megtalálom máshol is, én meg a Nullánál is kevesebbet keresem de az iró neve nem jut eszembe, de ő irta az amerikai psichot is ha jól tudom.


----------



## Claark (2010 Május 14)

Megzeveredek!


----------



## tincsy85 (2010 Május 14)

Nem tudom, lehetséges... bár ha az én számolásomat megnézik... hát kételkedem...


----------



## Claark (2010 Május 14)

Nagyon szexi a számolásod


----------



## tincsy85 (2010 Május 14)

ez egyébként egy star wars könyv?


----------



## Claark (2010 Május 14)

Nem star wars konyv. Idézek: "A kötet 2002 őszén robbant a francia nyilvánosság előtt, ahol az eladási listákon azóta is igen előkelő helyet foglal el. Nem véletlenül, hiszen mondandója óriási viharokat kavart és kavar világszerte. S hogy miről is szól ez a könyv? A teljességgel mellbevágó válasz egy mondatban megadható: hamarosan nem lesz amerikai birodalom. Földünkön az egyetlen nagyhatalommal jellemezhető helyzet immár túlhaladott, hiszen ehhez a világ már túl nagy, túl sokszínű és fejlődése túl gyors. A bolygónkat átformáló - népesedési és kulturális, ipari és pénzügyi, ideológiai és katonai - erők elemzése alapján kijelenthetjük, semmi sem igazolja a világ azon berendezkedését, amelynek keretében az USA megfellebezhetetlenül uralkodik. E műben a szerző valós és igen megrázó képet rajzol a nemrég még teljhatalommal bíró nagy nemzetről, amelynek uralma visszafordíthatatlanul hanyatlani látszik. Az ok igen egyszerű: a világ politikai egyensúlyának megtartásához nemrég még nélkülözhetetlen Egyesült Államok életszínvonala ma már csak a többi ország számlájára tartható fenn.Emmanuel Todd francia kutató több érdekes és komoly visszangot kiváltó könyv szerzője. Első műve már 1976-ban elemezte az akkor a világpolitikai befolyása csúcsán álló Szovjetunió társadalmi viszonyait, és arra a következtetésre jutott, hogy az menthetetlenül hanyatlik, szétetése és a kommunizmus bukása csupán idő kérdése."


----------



## tincsy85 (2010 Május 14)

Kár h smilekat nem lehet berakni, most pirulnék. 
De kérdés h az adminok annak találják e.
De lehet már annyit üzizünk h meglessz a duplája is a 20 hozzászólásnak


----------



## kukukuk (2010 Május 14)

Vagyok


----------



## kukukuk (2010 Május 14)

ismét


----------



## kukukuk (2010 Május 14)

kiss


kukukuk írta:


> ismét


----------



## kukukuk (2010 Május 14)




----------



## Claark (2010 Május 14)

A dupla adag hozzaszolas meglessz, csak meg mindig nem tudok letolteni. Pedig nekem mar mukodnie kellene. Akkor letoltenem az en konyvemet, utana meg a te konyvedet. Vagy forditva. Elobb neked toltenem le a te konyvedet.


----------



## kukukuk (2010 Május 14)




----------



## brindzaturo (2010 Május 14)

*One*

kettő


----------



## Claark (2010 Május 14)

Kukukuk, a te hozzaszolasod "szexi szintje" olyan alacsony, hogy hozza sem merheto Tincsy85 hozzaszolasainak a "szexi szintjehez".


----------



## brindzaturo (2010 Május 15)

ácsi


----------



## brindzaturo (2010 Május 15)

3


----------



## brindzaturo (2010 Május 15)

4


----------



## brindzaturo (2010 Május 15)

12345


----------



## tincsy85 (2010 Május 15)

Atya ég, nagyon pirulok.


----------



## brindzaturo (2010 Május 15)

66666


----------



## Claark (2010 Május 15)

Tincsy85, ha adsz egy e-mail cimet, akkor ahogy tudok tolteni, elkuldom neked a konyvedet. Egyebkent nagyon izgalmas vagy ahogy pirulsz


----------



## brindzaturo (2010 Május 15)

Lola


----------



## tincsy85 (2010 Május 15)

ok köszönöm. Nem tudom kiírja e de azért ki írom. 
[email protected]
Én is igyekszem keresgélni a te könyved, és ha még lenne néhány kérésed kb 1500 sci-fi fantazi meg ilyen könyvek vannak a birtokomban.


----------



## Claark (2010 Május 15)

Ok Tincsy, köszi.


----------



## Claark (2010 Május 15)

Na Tincsy, megvan. Kuldom.


----------



## tincsy85 (2010 Május 15)

Ok köszi szépen, már le is töltöttem. Elég gyorsan megtaláltad, én még mindig keresem a tiéd.


----------



## kusztosd (2010 Május 15)

Szinte az összes Durell könyv megvan, de ez sajnos nincsen. Azért próbálom megszerezni és feltölteni...


----------



## kusztosd (2010 Május 15)

Akkor azért feltennék pár könyvet.


----------



## kusztosd (2010 Május 15)

Akkor azért feltennék pár könyvet.


----------



## kusztosd (2010 Május 15)

Egyszerűen nem értem, hogy a feltöltött fájlokat miért nem tudom csatolni a bejegyzéseimhez.


----------



## kusztosd (2010 Május 15)

Most akkor megint megpróbálok feltenni egyet. A csatolás managerben megjelenik, de sehol nem találom!


----------



## kusztosd (2010 Május 15)

Most jöttem rá, hogy prc nem csatolható. Nincsen a támogatott fájlok listáján. Akkor most próbálok mást...

például vagy a szabályzatot, vagy a privijeim elolvasni
Ladysla


----------



## Pedrobacsika (2010 Május 15)

*20 hozzászólás*

CsőŐő Babi néni!


----------



## koozed (2010 Május 15)

boldogsag utja


----------



## koozed (2010 Május 15)

valaki tudja, hogyan lehet megszerezni a Tolvaly Ferenc féle El Camino-t?


----------



## koozed (2010 Május 15)

Előre is köszi!


----------



## koozed (2010 Május 15)

Nagyon érdekelne!


----------



## piros55 (2010 Május 15)

*Sziasztok !*


----------



## koozed (2010 Május 15)

meg 1


----------



## koozed (2010 Május 15)

6


----------



## koozed (2010 Május 15)

7


----------



## koozed (2010 Május 15)

8


----------



## koozed (2010 Május 15)

9


----------



## koozed (2010 Május 15)

10


----------



## koozed (2010 Május 15)

11


----------



## koozed (2010 Május 15)

12


----------



## 25cent (2010 Május 15)

Sziasztok!


----------



## 25cent (2010 Május 15)

2


----------



## 25cent (2010 Május 15)

3


----------



## 25cent (2010 Május 15)

4


----------



## 25cent (2010 Május 15)

5


----------



## Gery Q (2010 Május 15)

1. jelen


----------



## Gery Q (2010 Május 15)

2. megint


----------



## Gery Q (2010 Május 15)

1


----------



## Gery Q (2010 Május 15)

2


----------



## Gery Q (2010 Május 15)

szia nem tudnál segíteni hogy 2 számot leszedhesek a vikidál gyula: az élet szép.
meg a










Hooligans - hotel mámort


----------



## Gery Q (2010 Május 15)

ha hogy tok 20 hozzászólást összeszedni mert szerintem már megvan csaik valami még sem kerrek


----------



## jetli (2010 Május 15)

szia


----------



## jetli (2010 Május 15)

rég


----------



## herbi14 (2010 Május 15)

sziasztok


----------



## wera511 (2010 Május 15)

én nemtudok huzni le zenéket :S


----------



## wera511 (2010 Május 15)

hjaj


----------



## wera511 (2010 Május 15)

hffhfhf


----------



## wera511 (2010 Május 15)

fhfhdfh
fggc


----------



## wera511 (2010 Május 15)

nfvvccc v


----------



## wera511 (2010 Május 15)

nvhhcvhb


----------



## wera511 (2010 Május 15)

bbbbncnbncn


----------



## wera511 (2010 Május 15)

3432820da45575c23399a674ea669fce56f9223e


----------



## wera511 (2010 Május 15)

34328


----------



## wera511 (2010 Május 15)

3432820da45


----------



## wera511 (2010 Május 15)

3432820dc23399a674ea669fce56f9223e


----------



## wera511 (2010 Május 15)

3432820da45575c23399a674ea669fce56f9223e3432820da45575c23399a674ea669fce56f9223e


----------



## wera511 (2010 Május 15)

2820da45575c


----------



## wera511 (2010 Május 15)

2820da45575c2820da45575c


----------



## piros55 (2010 Május 15)

*Haliho ! Még mindig itt !*


----------



## koozed (2010 Május 15)

13


----------



## koozed (2010 Május 15)

14


----------



## koozed (2010 Május 15)

15


----------



## koozed (2010 Május 15)

16


----------



## koozed (2010 Május 15)

17


----------



## gyurgyoka (2010 Május 15)




----------



## jukati (2010 Május 15)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


 

SZia!
SZép napot neked!!
Most már nem értek semmit.
Véletlen akadtam rá erre az oldalra.
Tláltam nagyon jó dolgokat amit a gyerekemnél tudnék használni.
DE nem tudom letölteni mert nncs meg a 20 hozzászólásom.
AHogy láttam szójátékkal lehet a legjobban összeszedni.
MÁr kis is találtam egyet.
1. kérdésem:: hogyan tudnám azt feltenni.
MÁr próbáltam úgy hogy új téme de alul egy kis nényzetben az van hogy nem indíthat új témát.
VAgy akkor hova kattintsak????
2,kérdésem:: írtam segítség kérő levelet egy tagnak és írta 20 hozzászólás....... de azt nem hogy hagyon kell feltenni a odlgokat vagy hogy hol.
Ő is írta hogy van egy helye ahova én is beköszönhetek. AZ mire jó??? VAGy csak kedvesség????
Segítségedet előre is köszönöm

KATi


----------



## jukati (2010 Május 15)

SZia!
SZép napot neked!!
Most már nem értek semmit.
Véletlen akadtam rá erre az oldalra.
Tláltam nagyon jó dolgokat amit a gyerekemnél tudnék használni.
DE nem tudom letölteni mert nncs meg a 20 hozzászólásom.
AHogy láttam szójátékkal lehet a legjobban összeszedni.
MÁr kis is találtam egyet.
1. kérdésem:: hogyan tudnám azt feltenni.
MÁr próbáltam úgy hogy új téme de alul egy kis nényzetben az van hogy nem indíthat új témát.
VAgy akkor hova kattintsak????
2,kérdésem:: írtam segítség kérő levelet egy tagnak és írta 20 hozzászólás....... de azt nem hogy hagyon kell feltenni a odlgokat vagy hogy hol.
Ő is írta hogy van egy helye ahova én is beköszönhetek. AZ mire jó??? VAGy csak kedvesség????
Segítségedet előre is köszönöm

KATi


----------



## utka (2010 Május 15)

Szevosztok!


----------



## natus0922 (2010 Május 15)

sziasztok


----------



## natus0922 (2010 Május 15)

Tudnátok nekem abba segiteni,hogy honnan tudnám letölteni a sebzett sziveket??


----------



## natus0922 (2010 Május 15)

Már mindenhol néztem de nem sok eredménnyel


----------



## natus0922 (2010 Május 15)

Még nagyon likeket sem találtam rolla


----------



## natus0922 (2010 Május 15)

aki tud valamit a filmről irjon ide vagy a [email protected]


----------



## natus0922 (2010 Május 15)

Hamar megvan a 20 hozzá szolás


----------



## Pepita (2010 Május 15)

Jelen!


----------



## munin (2010 Május 15)

*koszonom*

koszonom...
kiss


----------



## csomaadr (2010 Május 15)

*köszönöm*

ez nagyon értelmetlen lesz, de ezt 20x be kell masolnom, kulonben nem tudom letölteni a lányomnak a háziját


----------



## csomaadr (2010 Május 15)

*h*

ez nagyon értelmetlen lesz, de ezt 20x be kell masolnom, kulonben nem tudom letölteni a lányomnak a háziját


----------



## csomaadr (2010 Május 15)

*hj*

ez nagyon értelmetlen lesz, de ezt 20x be kell masolnom, kulonben nem tudom letölteni a lányomnak a háziját


----------



## csomaadr (2010 Május 15)

ez nagyon értelmetlen lesz, de ezt 20x be kell masolnom, kulonben nem tudom letölteni a lányomnak a háziját


----------



## csomaadr (2010 Május 15)

*g*

ez nagyon értelmetlen lesz, de ezt 20x be kell masolnom, kulonben nem tudom letölteni a lányomnak a háziját


----------



## csomaadr (2010 Május 15)

*gf*

:55:ez nagyon értelmetlen lesz, de ezt 20x be kell masolnom, kulonben nem tudom letölteni a lányomnak a háziját


----------



## csomaadr (2010 Május 15)

*m*

ez nagyon értelmetlen lesz, de ezt 20x be kell masolnom, kulonben nem tudom letölteni a lányomnak a háziját :9:


----------



## csomaadr (2010 Május 15)

*k*

ez nagyon értelmetlen lesz, de ezt 20x be kell masolnom, kulonben nem tudom letölteni a lányomnak a háziját :twisted:


----------



## csomaadr (2010 Május 15)

*köszönöm*

ez nagyon értelmetlen lesz, de ezt 20x be kell masolnom, kulonben nem tudom letölteni a lányomnak a háziját


----------



## csomaadr (2010 Május 15)

*köszönöm*

ez nagyon értelmetlen lesz, de ezt 20x be kell masolnom, kulonben nem tudom letölteni a lányomnak a háziját


----------



## csomaadr (2010 Május 15)

*köszönöm*

ez nagyon értelmetlen lesz, de ezt 20x be kell masolnom, kulonben nem tudom letölteni a lányomnak a háziját


----------



## csomaadr (2010 Május 15)

*batman*

ez nagyon értelmetlen lesz, de ezt 20x be kell masolnom, kulonben nem tudom letölteni a lányomnak a háziját :8:


----------



## csomaadr (2010 Május 15)

*g*

ez nagyon értelmetlen lesz, de ezt 20x be kell masolnom, kulonben nem tudom letölteni a lányomnak a háziját


----------



## csomaadr (2010 Május 15)

*mk*

ez nagyon értelmetlen lesz, de ezt 20x be kell masolnom, kulonben nem tudom letölteni a lányomnak a háziját


----------



## csomaadr (2010 Május 15)

*z*

ez nagyon értelmetlen lesz, de ezt 20x be kell masolnom, kulonben nem tudom letölteni a lányomnak a háziját


----------



## csomaadr (2010 Május 15)

*mkl*

ez nagyon értelmetlen lesz, de ezt 20x be kell masolnom, kulonben nem tudom letölteni a lányomnak a háziját


----------



## csomaadr (2010 Május 15)

*j*

ez nagyon értelmetlen lesz, de ezt 20x be kell masolnom, kulonben nem tudom letölteni a lányomnak a háziját


----------



## Szélildi (2010 Május 15)

2 nagyszerű


----------



## Szélildi (2010 Május 15)

legyen hát egy mese


----------



## Gina03 (2010 Május 15)

Szia Dunakavics köszi a játékoz

Erőleves köszi!

!!!!!!

Helló mindenki!

Hogy vagytok?

Király ez a fórum.

Honnan szerzitek

ezt a sok játékot?

Nekem egy társasom sincs

Mióta létezik ez a fórum?

Hány tagja van a fórumnak?

Majd ha gyerekem lesz biztos sok mindent fel tudok majd használni

.

)))

De mostmár tudom h vagytok

...........

sdrijdkdjsujs

Bocsi itt a keresztlányom és mindig veri a billentyűt

))))

Neki keresek játékot

GYerekem nagyon szereti ezeket a dalokat.
Hátha nektek is beválik.


----------



## Szélildi (2010 Május 15)

két kiskecske szembetalálkozott


----------



## Szélildi (2010 Május 15)

a patak hidján (bocs, nincs a gépemen hosszú i)


----------



## Szélildi (2010 Május 15)

olyan keskeny volt a hid


----------



## Szélildi (2010 Május 15)

hogy nem fértek el egymás mellett


----------



## Szélildi (2010 Május 15)

vissza, vissza


----------



## Szélildi (2010 Május 15)

szólt az egyik


----------



## Szélildi (2010 Május 15)

hát még mit nem?


----------



## szabolcsu (2010 Május 15)

köszönöm


----------



## piros55 (2010 Május 15)

*Sziasztok ! Ismét itt vagyok !*


----------



## Kitszer (2010 Május 15)

szia 1


----------



## Kitszer (2010 Május 15)

szeretnék egy Rúzsa dalt


----------



## Kitszer (2010 Május 15)

szia2


----------



## Kitszer (2010 Május 15)

szia3


----------



## Kitszer (2010 Május 15)

szia 4


----------



## Kitszer (2010 Május 15)

szia 5


----------



## Kitszer (2010 Május 15)

szia 6


----------



## Kitszer (2010 Május 15)

szia 7


----------



## Kitszer (2010 Május 15)

szia 8


----------



## Kitszer (2010 Május 15)

szia 9


----------



## Kitszer (2010 Május 15)

szia10


----------



## Kitszer (2010 Május 15)

Tudja valaki hol lehet letölteni a Rúzsa Magdi Gabriel c. dalát


----------



## Kitszer (2010 Május 15)

sehol sem találom..


----------



## Kitszer (2010 Május 15)

és a Go Diego Go-t?


----------



## Kitszer (2010 Május 15)

A fiam imádja


----------



## Kitszer (2010 Május 15)

és a Dórát


----------



## Kitszer (2010 Május 15)

és a Tom és Jerryt


----------



## Kitszer (2010 Május 15)

és a Verdát


----------



## Kitszer (2010 Május 15)

és a Minimentőt


----------



## Kitszer (2010 Május 15)

Köszi


----------



## Szélildi (2010 Május 15)

öregebb vagyok, mint te


----------



## Szélildi (2010 Május 15)

úgy illik, te fordulj vissza


----------



## Szélildi (2010 Május 15)

igen ám, de én léptem előbb a hidra


----------



## Szélildi (2010 Május 15)

visszafordulni egyik sem akart


----------



## Szélildi (2010 Május 15)

vadul nekimentek


----------



## Szélildi (2010 Május 15)

egymásnak


----------



## Szélildi (2010 Május 15)

verekedni kezdtek


----------



## Szélildi (2010 Május 15)

csúszós volt a hid


----------



## Szélildi (2010 Május 15)

és mindketten


----------



## Szélildi (2010 Május 15)

belepottyantak a vizbe


----------



## Szélildi (2010 Május 15)

itt a vége! köszi a türelmet


----------



## Annavi (2010 Május 15)

nos ma én is bejelentkezem


----------



## Annavi (2010 Május 15)

jelen


----------



## Annavi (2010 Május 15)

van itt valaki?


----------



## Annavi (2010 Május 15)

ez olyan ... tényleg csak ezt kell ide írni?


----------



## Annavi (2010 Május 15)

sziasztok


----------



## Annavi (2010 Május 15)

ez olyan okos !


----------



## Annavi (2010 Május 15)

most igazából takarítani kellene...


----------



## Annavi (2010 Május 15)

helyette pedig


----------



## Annavi (2010 Május 15)

itt nézelődöm


----------



## Annavi (2010 Május 15)

így


----------



## Annavi (2010 Május 15)

nem


----------



## Annavi (2010 Május 15)

lehet


----------



## Annavi (2010 Május 15)

haladni


----------



## Annavi (2010 Május 15)

nahát


----------



## Annavi (2010 Május 15)

már


----------



## Annavi (2010 Május 15)

is


----------



## Annavi (2010 Május 15)

kell


----------



## Annavi (2010 Május 15)

olyan


----------



## marcellusalb (2010 Május 15)

2


----------



## Annavi (2010 Május 15)

sok


----------



## Annavi (2010 Május 15)

üzenet


----------



## Annavi (2010 Május 15)

hurrá !


----------



## Annavi (2010 Május 15)

még jó hogy csak én vagyok ilyenkor ....


----------



## marcellusalb (2010 Május 15)

fe


----------



## vitosani (2010 Május 15)




----------



## Jáde_skorpió (2010 Május 15)

Sziasztok! 
Nálatok is úgy szakad az eső, mint itt nálunk, Budapesten? Eddig is esett, de most már szakad 
Úgy tűnik, idén a nyár érdeklődés hiányában el fog maradni....


----------



## vitosani (2010 Május 15)

kiss


----------



## vitosani (2010 Május 15)

:77:


----------



## vitosani (2010 Május 15)

:d


----------



## vitosani (2010 Május 15)

*vhjgjhgkj*

kjhki


----------



## vitosani (2010 Május 15)




----------



## vitosani (2010 Május 15)

:9:


----------



## vitosani (2010 Május 15)




----------



## vitosani (2010 Május 15)




----------



## vitosani (2010 Május 15)

:8:


----------



## vitosani (2010 Május 15)




----------



## vitosani (2010 Május 15)




----------



## vitosani (2010 Május 15)




----------



## vitosani (2010 Május 15)

:wink:\\m/\\m/\\m/


----------



## vitosani (2010 Május 15)

:9:


----------



## vitosani (2010 Május 15)

:55:


----------



## vitosani (2010 Május 15)




----------



## vitosani (2010 Május 15)

:34:


----------



## vitosani (2010 Május 15)




----------



## vitosani (2010 Május 15)

:razz:kiss


----------



## kenand (2010 Május 15)

Köszi 

megvan a 20 hozzászólás mégsem tudok letölteni


----------



## mpali35 (2010 Május 15)

+EN SEM. nem értem.


----------



## kiscosette (2010 Május 15)

:-9


----------



## mpali35 (2010 Május 15)

valamit enged, valamit nem.


----------



## kiscosette (2010 Május 15)

hm?


----------



## mpali35 (2010 Május 15)

Info kéne, hogy minden egyes témában


----------



## mpali35 (2010 Május 15)

szukséges e vajon a 20


----------



## mpali35 (2010 Május 15)

hozzászólás, avagy


----------



## mpali35 (2010 Május 15)

egyszer 20hozzászólás


----------



## mpali35 (2010 Május 15)

elég bármelyben.


----------



## mpali35 (2010 Május 15)

Hát, próba


----------



## mpali35 (2010 Május 15)

szerencse!


----------



## mpali35 (2010 Május 15)

Tehát, próbálkozom.


----------



## mpali35 (2010 Május 15)

Sajnos, nincs senki más a fórumon,


----------



## jthel (2010 Május 15)

'estét mindenkinek!


----------



## mpali35 (2010 Május 15)

s igy onmagammal kell husz


----------



## jthel (2010 Május 15)

itt má megin esik


----------



## mpali35 (2010 Május 15)

uzenet elejéig beszélgetnem, de


----------



## mpali35 (2010 Május 15)

mivel találtam itt egy nagyon érdekes letoltenivalót, igy


----------



## jthel (2010 Május 15)

és fog is


----------



## mpali35 (2010 Május 15)

szives elnézésetekkel, ezt meg is teszem.


----------



## mpali35 (2010 Május 15)

Szia, Te ki vagy?


----------



## jthel (2010 Május 15)

holnap is


----------



## mpali35 (2010 Május 15)

JTHEL, itt vagy még?


----------



## jthel (2010 Május 15)

helló, egy új tag


----------



## jthel (2010 Május 15)

itt, csak lassú vaok


----------



## jthel (2010 Május 15)

várni kell 20 mp


----------



## jthel (2010 Május 15)

hogy meglegyen a sok bejegyzés


----------



## mpali35 (2010 Május 15)

Ugylátszik, elmosott az eso. kár.


----------



## jthel (2010 Május 15)

aztán mehessünk aludni


----------



## jthel (2010 Május 15)

na jóéjt, kellemes hétvégét mindenkinek


----------



## mpali35 (2010 Május 15)

WRUF, kedves cimbora?
Én UKban, coventry városában, amugy meg Dunaszerdahely, Szlovákia.


----------



## mpali35 (2010 Május 15)

OK, jó éjjt!


----------



## jablko (2010 Május 15)

sziasztok


----------



## dolasz (2010 Május 15)

*1*

1


----------



## dolasz (2010 Május 15)

*2*

2


----------



## dolasz (2010 Május 15)

3


----------



## dolasz (2010 Május 15)

4


----------



## dolasz (2010 Május 15)

5


----------



## dolasz (2010 Május 15)

6


----------



## dolasz (2010 Május 15)

7


----------



## dolasz (2010 Május 15)

8


----------



## dolasz (2010 Május 15)

9


----------



## dolasz (2010 Május 15)

10


----------



## dolasz (2010 Május 15)

11


----------



## dolasz (2010 Május 15)

12


----------



## dolasz (2010 Május 15)

13


----------



## dolasz (2010 Május 15)

14


----------



## dolasz (2010 Május 15)

15


----------



## dolasz (2010 Május 15)

16


----------



## dolasz (2010 Május 15)

17


----------



## dolasz (2010 Május 15)

18


----------



## dolasz (2010 Május 15)

19


----------



## dolasz (2010 Május 15)

20


----------



## tibucy (2010 Május 15)

x-faktor


----------



## kpg (2010 Május 15)

Jelentem én is beléptem.


----------



## kbi (2010 Május 15)

Köszönöm!


----------



## kbi (2010 Május 15)

Rendben!


----------



## kbi (2010 Május 15)

Beléptem.


----------



## tricky3863 (2010 Május 15)

Buona sera


----------



## tricky3863 (2010 Május 15)

Domani avro un programma molto denso.


----------



## tricky3863 (2010 Május 15)

La Sua lettera mi ha fatto un gran piacere


----------



## tricky3863 (2010 Május 15)

Ti saluto cordialmente


----------



## tricky3863 (2010 Május 15)

Sono un po' stanca.


----------



## ducmak (2010 Május 15)

Sziasztok!


----------



## tricky3863 (2010 Május 15)

Sono occupata.


----------



## tricky3863 (2010 Május 15)

Sono libera stasera


----------



## tricky3863 (2010 Május 16)

Lei e molto gentile.


----------



## tricky3863 (2010 Május 16)

Il piacere e mio


----------



## tricky3863 (2010 Május 16)

Non lo so


----------



## tricky3863 (2010 Május 16)

Non e ancora in casa


----------



## tricky3863 (2010 Május 16)

Adesso non ho tempo


----------



## tricky3863 (2010 Május 16)

Ogni mi sento meglio


----------



## tricky3863 (2010 Május 16)

L'ho detto sul serio.


----------



## tricky3863 (2010 Május 16)

Tortellini in brodo


----------



## tricky3863 (2010 Május 16)

Spaghetti alla bolognese


----------



## tricky3863 (2010 Május 16)

Filetto di vitello


----------



## degu1980 (2010 Május 16)

ez az utolsó


----------



## tricky3863 (2010 Május 16)

Stufato di oca


----------



## tricky3863 (2010 Május 16)

Risotto alla milanese


----------



## tricky3863 (2010 Május 16)

Pollo ripieto


----------



## tricky3863 (2010 Május 16)

Finito
Köszönöm a türelmet


----------



## ferz (2010 Május 16)

erre vágytam,köszönöm


----------



## ferz (2010 Május 16)

hmm, 20 üzenet?!


----------



## ferz (2010 Május 16)

3.hozzászólás


----------



## ferz (2010 Május 16)

csitiri


----------



## ferz (2010 Május 16)

piaty


----------



## ferz (2010 Május 16)

mára még 1et


----------



## heidi78 (2010 Május 16)

1


----------



## heidi78 (2010 Május 16)

2


----------



## heidi78 (2010 Május 16)

3


----------



## heidi78 (2010 Május 16)

4


----------



## heidi78 (2010 Május 16)

5


----------



## heidi78 (2010 Május 16)

6


----------



## heidi78 (2010 Május 16)

7


----------



## heidi78 (2010 Május 16)




----------



## heidi78 (2010 Május 16)

kiss


----------



## heidi78 (2010 Május 16)




----------



## heidi78 (2010 Május 16)

:lol:


----------



## heidi78 (2010 Május 16)




----------



## heidi78 (2010 Május 16)




----------



## heidi78 (2010 Május 16)

:656:


----------



## heidi78 (2010 Május 16)

:111:


----------



## heidi78 (2010 Május 16)




----------



## heidi78 (2010 Május 16)

:4:


----------



## heidi78 (2010 Május 16)

:d


----------



## heidi78 (2010 Május 16)

koszike!:2:


----------



## Boximiki (2010 Május 16)

*Nem baj.*

://:


cukormacika írta:


> nagyon rossz az idő


Kit érdekel az idő? 
A kedved legyen jó a többi adja magát.
Ü: Boximiki


----------



## Boximiki (2010 Május 16)

*Üdv neked.*

:777:Örömömre szolgál visszatérted.
Ü: Boximiki


CSODÁS írta:


> Hallo,ujra itt vagyok!
> :ugras:


----------



## Boximiki (2010 Május 16)

*Ugyan már.*

:..: Nincs mit.


heidi78 írta:


> koszike!:2:


----------



## Boximiki (2010 Május 16)

*Hmmm.*

Köszi a puszi.


heidi78 írta:


> kiss


----------



## Boximiki (2010 Május 16)

*Na neeee.*

:grin:Nincs mit megköszönnöd.
Ü:Boximiki


heidi78 írta:


> koszike!:2:


----------



## Boximiki (2010 Május 16)

*Köszi*

:444:


melitta írta:


> aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


----------



## Boximiki (2010 Május 16)

:d


heidi78 írta:


> koszike!:2:


----------



## Boximiki (2010 Május 16)

*Ma*

Legyen szép napod://:


heidi78 írta:


> koszike!:2:


----------



## Boximiki (2010 Május 16)

*Üdv.*

Köszöntelek ezen az esős reggelen.:..:


heidi78 írta:


> koszike!:2:


----------



## Boximiki (2010 Május 16)

Csepeg az eső de a kedvem nem tudja elmosni!


heidi78 írta:


> koszike!:2:


----------



## Boximiki (2010 Május 16)

*Jaj.*

kissKöszi viszont:


heidi78 írta:


> kiss


----------



## Boximiki (2010 Május 16)

*Neked.*

:..:


heidi78 írta:


> koszike!:2:


Üdv és legyen csodás napod.


----------



## Boximiki (2010 Május 16)

*Neked is.*

://:


tricky3863 írta:


> Buona sera


Legyen szép napod !


----------



## Boximiki (2010 Május 16)

*Ok.*

Jelentés nyugtázva, Lerakva a raktárba.:777:


----------



## Boximiki (2010 Május 16)

*Vettem.*

Vettem adásod ! Jelentésed ,iktatva és elmentve az utókor számára.:-?


----------



## Boximiki (2010 Május 16)

*Csak 1 kérdés.*



molac írta:


> 14


Miért pont 14 és miért nem 15 vagy 16 :777:?


----------



## Boximiki (2010 Május 16)

*Ha meg....*

Ha megengeded akkor elmondom ,hogy én örülök neki,hogy esik. Ha nem örülnék akkor is esne úgy,hogy inkább örülök.
Legyen szép napod.://:


jthel írta:


> itt má megin esik


----------



## Boximiki (2010 Május 16)

*Meg ne sértődj*

Ezeket az üzeneteket még a dadogósok is értik. Különben Én is ez irányba ténykedek.:777:


biszanu írta:


> is


----------



## Boximiki (2010 Május 16)

*Start*

Ez olyan volt mint Bajkonúrban a vissza számlálás. :777:


molac írta:


> Go ...


----------



## Boximiki (2010 Május 16)

*B.m.x*

:nobeer: Na ne ,hogy már a csík tolja a repülőt.:777:


heidi78 írta:


>


----------



## Boximiki (2010 Május 16)

*Mindenkinek*

Kívánok minden jó akaratú embernek csodás napot és gondtalan pihenést.://:


----------



## Nero85 (2010 Május 16)




----------



## hamorititk (2010 Május 16)

melitta írta:


> aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


1


----------



## hamorititk (2010 Május 16)

hamorititk írta:


> 1


2


----------



## hamorititk (2010 Május 16)

hamorititk írta:


> 2


3


----------



## hamorititk (2010 Május 16)

hamorititk írta:


> 3


4


----------



## hamorititk (2010 Május 16)

hamorititk írta:


> 4


5


----------



## hamorititk (2010 Május 16)

hamorititk írta:


> 5


6


----------



## hamorititk (2010 Május 16)

hamorititk írta:


> 6


7


----------



## hamorititk (2010 Május 16)

hamorititk írta:


> 7


8


----------



## hamorititk (2010 Május 16)

hamorititk írta:


> 8


9


----------



## hamorititk (2010 Május 16)

hamorititk írta:


> 9


10


----------



## hamorititk (2010 Május 16)

11


----------



## hamorititk (2010 Május 16)

12


----------



## hamorititk (2010 Május 16)

13


----------



## hamorititk (2010 Május 16)

14


----------



## hamorititk (2010 Május 16)

15


----------



## hamorititk (2010 Május 16)

16


----------



## hamorititk (2010 Május 16)

17


----------



## hamorititk (2010 Május 16)

18


----------



## hamorititk (2010 Május 16)

19


----------



## Gábor Éva (2010 Május 16)

nehéz ez a 20 értelmesen 

de nekem nagyon nagy szükségem van a segítségetekre
Kálmán György hanganyag kellene sos


----------



## hamorititk (2010 Május 16)

20


----------



## hamorititk (2010 Május 16)

21


----------



## semsei (2010 Május 16)

hello


----------



## Yoda3600 (2010 Május 16)

Hello!


----------



## sziloplaszt (2010 Május 16)

1 Sziasztok.


----------



## Maged (2010 Május 16)

21 22 23


----------



## Maged (2010 Május 16)

24 24 24


----------



## nemmiki (2010 Május 16)

1


----------



## nemmiki (2010 Május 16)

2


----------



## nemmiki (2010 Május 16)

3


----------



## nemmiki (2010 Május 16)

4


----------



## nemmiki (2010 Május 16)

5


----------



## nemmiki (2010 Május 16)

6


----------



## nemmiki (2010 Május 16)

7


----------



## nemmiki (2010 Május 16)

8


----------



## nemmiki (2010 Május 16)

9


----------



## nemmiki (2010 Május 16)

10


----------



## nemmiki (2010 Május 16)

11


----------



## nemmiki (2010 Május 16)

12


----------



## nemmiki (2010 Május 16)

13


----------



## nemmiki (2010 Május 16)

14


----------



## nemmiki (2010 Május 16)

15


----------



## nemmiki (2010 Május 16)

16


----------



## nemmiki (2010 Május 16)

17


----------



## nemmiki (2010 Május 16)

18


----------



## nemmiki (2010 Május 16)

19


----------



## nemmiki (2010 Május 16)

20


----------



## Johnny05 (2010 Május 16)

Üdv mindenkinek!


----------



## Johnny05 (2010 Május 16)

Jó a lap!


----------



## cs.krisztina78 (2010 Május 16)

Tetszik az oldal


----------



## cs.krisztina78 (2010 Május 16)

Üdv mindenkinek


----------



## cs.krisztina78 (2010 Május 16)

úgy tűnik, hogy sok hasznos dolog van


----------



## cs.krisztina78 (2010 Május 16)

hello


----------



## cs.krisztina78 (2010 Május 16)

Sziasztok


----------



## piros55 (2010 Május 16)

*Üdvözlök Mindenkit !*


----------



## cs.krisztina78 (2010 Május 16)

Milyen jó dolgok vannak itt


----------



## cs.krisztina78 (2010 Május 16)

már alig várom, hogy megnyithassam


----------



## cs.krisztina78 (2010 Május 16)

mennyi hasznos dolog egy helyen


----------



## cs.krisztina78 (2010 Május 16)

szuper ez az oldal


----------



## cs.krisztina78 (2010 Május 16)

ez nagyon hasznos


----------



## cs.krisztina78 (2010 Május 16)

de jó, már régóta kerestem ilyesmit


----------



## cs.krisztina78 (2010 Május 16)

örülök, hogy rátaláltam erre az oldalra


----------



## cs.krisztina78 (2010 Május 16)

a gyerekek is imádni fogják


----------



## cs.krisztina78 (2010 Május 16)

olyan jó


----------



## cs.krisztina78 (2010 Május 16)

ez a rész a kedvencem


----------



## cs.krisztina78 (2010 Május 16)

nagyon jó ötletek vannak


----------



## cs.krisztina78 (2010 Május 16)

ezeknek nagyon örülök


----------



## cs.krisztina78 (2010 Május 16)

aranyos versikék


----------



## cs.krisztina78 (2010 Május 16)

nagyon örülök ezeknek


----------



## cs.krisztina78 (2010 Május 16)

sok segitséget kaphatunk innen a munkánkhoz


----------



## kiiira (2010 Május 16)

Olvatsam én is, szerintem is nagyon hasznos és maximálisan tudom ajánlani!!!


----------



## sysykecske (2010 Május 16)

sziasztok


----------



## sysykecske (2010 Május 16)

még 9


----------



## sysykecske (2010 Május 16)

még8


----------



## sysykecske (2010 Május 16)

még7


----------



## sysykecske (2010 Május 16)

még 6


----------



## sysykecske (2010 Május 16)

még5


----------



## sysykecske (2010 Május 16)

még4


----------



## sysykecske (2010 Május 16)

még3


----------



## sysykecske (2010 Május 16)

még2


----------



## sysykecske (2010 Május 16)

kőszike


----------



## sysykecske (2010 Május 16)

esik az es


----------



## sysykecske (2010 Május 16)

esik az eső


----------



## laviberi96 (2010 Május 16)

cs jelen wok


----------



## torokorsi (2010 Május 16)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Krisi123 (2010 Május 16)

*-*

Sziasztok!! ) 
Még19


----------



## Krisi123 (2010 Május 16)

Még18


----------



## Krisi123 (2010 Május 16)

Még16


----------



## Krisi123 (2010 Május 16)

Még17


----------



## Krisi123 (2010 Május 16)

Még15


----------



## Krisi123 (2010 Május 16)

Még14


----------



## Krisi123 (2010 Május 16)

Még13


----------



## Krisi123 (2010 Május 16)

Még12


----------



## Krisi123 (2010 Május 16)

Még11


----------



## Krisi123 (2010 Május 16)

Még10


----------



## Krisi123 (2010 Május 16)

Még9


----------



## Krisi123 (2010 Május 16)

Még8


----------



## Krisi123 (2010 Május 16)

Még7


----------



## Krisi123 (2010 Május 16)

Még6


----------



## Krisi123 (2010 Május 16)

Már csak 5


----------



## Krisi123 (2010 Május 16)

Csak 4 :O


----------



## Krisi123 (2010 Május 16)

ééééés 3


----------



## Krisi123 (2010 Május 16)

2..


----------



## Krisi123 (2010 Május 16)

1


----------



## Krisi123 (2010 Május 16)

zéróóóó


----------



## Krisi123 (2010 Május 16)

egyébként meg nagyon rossz az idő ˇˇ


----------



## Krisi123 (2010 Május 16)

és ezt nem szeretem :/


----------



## Krisi123 (2010 Május 16)

de hát ez van


----------



## Krisi123 (2010 Május 16)

Bayern ^^


----------



## Krisi123 (2010 Május 16)

úúúúúúúúú


----------



## piros55 (2010 Május 16)

*Kellemes délutánt Mindenkinek !*


----------



## Recefice65 (2010 Május 16)

I.


----------



## Recefice65 (2010 Május 16)

Ii.


----------



## Recefice65 (2010 Május 16)

Iii.


----------



## Recefice65 (2010 Május 16)

Iv.


----------



## Recefice65 (2010 Május 16)

V.


----------



## Recefice65 (2010 Május 16)

Vi.


----------



## Recefice65 (2010 Május 16)

Vii.


----------



## Recefice65 (2010 Május 16)

Viii.


----------



## Recefice65 (2010 Május 16)

Ix.


----------



## Recefice65 (2010 Május 16)

X.


----------



## Recefice65 (2010 Május 16)

Xi.


----------



## Recefice65 (2010 Május 16)

Xii.


----------



## Recefice65 (2010 Május 16)

Xiii.


----------



## Recefice65 (2010 Május 16)

Xiv.


----------



## Recefice65 (2010 Május 16)

Xv.


----------



## Recefice65 (2010 Május 16)

Xvi.


----------



## Recefice65 (2010 Május 16)

Xvii.


----------



## Recefice65 (2010 Május 16)

Xviii


----------



## Recefice65 (2010 Május 16)

Xix.


----------



## Recefice65 (2010 Május 16)

*xx.*


----------



## Recefice65 (2010 Május 16)

_*xxi.*_


----------



## edit1966 (2010 Május 16)

köszi


----------



## edit1966 (2010 Május 16)

remélem menni fog


----------



## edit1966 (2010 Május 16)

rengeteget próbáltam,de eddig még nem sikerült


----------



## edit1966 (2010 Május 16)

óvónő vagyok és szeretném valahol megszerezni az Idesüss cd-t


----------



## edit1966 (2010 Május 16)

Kovács Barbara:Idesüss könyve megvan,de odaadtam a kazattákat kölcsön,s "elfelejtették" visszaadni


----------



## edit1966 (2010 Május 16)

rezdül a tó vize


----------



## edit1966 (2010 Május 16)

a sünis dal


----------



## edit1966 (2010 Május 16)

holdfénytánc


----------



## edit1966 (2010 Május 16)

valaki tud segíteni?


----------



## edit1966 (2010 Május 16)

tavaszi szellő


----------



## edit1966 (2010 Május 16)

eső-mondóka


----------



## edit1966 (2010 Május 16)

cicák dala


----------



## edit1966 (2010 Május 16)

altató


----------



## edit1966 (2010 Május 16)

zivatar


----------



## edit1966 (2010 Május 16)

balambér


----------



## edit1966 (2010 Május 16)

szöcske


----------



## edit1966 (2010 Május 16)

é


----------



## edit1966 (2010 Május 16)

a


----------



## edit1966 (2010 Május 16)

kiskakas


----------



## edit1966 (2010 Május 16)

gyémánt félkrajcárja


----------



## trumel (2010 Május 16)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg



kedves melitta, kosz a jo otletet... 
en tortem magam h viszonlag ertelmesebben hozzaszoljak a dolgokhoz, atolvasgattam a temakat is... hogy a valaszaim odavagoak legyenek... es miutan meglett a 21 hozzaszolas vegre le szerettem volna tolteni a mar egy hete figyelt anyagot.... de nem tehettem mert nem volt jogosultsagom..... hogy lehet ez??? 
megvaltoztak a szabalyok, vagy a technikai bug ram esett??
ha esetleg admin vagy akkor tennel ertem valamit?
elore is koszi


----------



## Samuella (2010 Május 16)

Xd


----------



## Samuella (2010 Május 16)

hali


----------



## Samuella (2010 Május 16)

utálom az esőt!!!


----------



## Samuella (2010 Május 16)

anime 4ever!


----------



## jukati (2010 Május 16)

*kakukktojás*

Sok érdekes feladat! mindenféle.


----------



## Petró888 (2010 Május 16)

Több mint két hete regeltem. Ma meg huszon valahány köszönömöt tettem a a fórumba. Még sem enged tölteni.hmmmm.........


----------



## yolisz (2010 Május 16)

Beköszönés!


----------



## yolisz (2010 Május 16)

üdvözlet!


----------



## yolisz (2010 Május 16)

szeretem az esőt!


----------



## yolisz (2010 Május 16)

meg a borongást


----------



## yolisz (2010 Május 16)

most van belőle elég


----------



## yolisz (2010 Május 16)

azt mondják, jut holnapra is


----------



## yolisz (2010 Május 16)

16


----------



## yolisz (2010 Május 16)

abcd


----------



## yolisz (2010 Május 16)

ijkl


----------



## yolisz (2010 Május 16)

21


----------



## yolisz (2010 Május 16)

23


----------



## yolisz (2010 Május 16)

22


----------



## yolisz (2010 Május 16)

egy hijján húsz


----------



## b-netti (2010 Május 16)

hello mindenkinek!!!


----------



## Faheyka (2010 Május 16)

hello


----------



## bjozef (2010 Május 16)

*hello!*

Minden jót!


----------



## kótyag (2010 Május 16)

hsz.1


----------



## kótyag (2010 Május 16)

hsz.2.


----------



## kótyag (2010 Május 16)

h.sz.3


----------



## kótyag (2010 Május 16)

h.sz.4


----------



## kótyag (2010 Május 16)

h.sz.5


----------



## kótyag (2010 Május 16)

h.sz.6


----------



## kótyag (2010 Május 16)

h.sz.7


----------



## kótyag (2010 Május 16)

h.sz.8


----------



## kótyag (2010 Május 16)

h.sz.9


----------



## Boggyo17 (2010 Május 16)

hali


----------



## kótyag (2010 Május 16)

h.sz.10. 
Te is szaporítod?


----------



## kótyag (2010 Május 16)

h.sz.11


----------



## kótyag (2010 Május 16)

h.sz.12


----------



## martonka1 (2010 Május 16)

Kösz!


----------



## benkóci (2010 Május 16)

*Jelentett elem*

Szeretném a 20 üzenetet gyorsan megszerezni


----------



## Rocsi (2010 Május 16)

Köszönöm!


----------



## Rocsi (2010 Május 16)

király!!


----------



## Rocsi (2010 Május 16)

lehetne több ilyen lehetőség is....


----------



## Rocsi (2010 Május 16)

13


----------



## Rocsi (2010 Május 16)

14 .....


----------



## Rocsi (2010 Május 16)

........... 15


----------



## Rocsi (2010 Május 16)

alakul a 20....


----------



## Rocsi (2010 Május 16)

j. ív 17


----------



## Rocsi (2010 Május 16)

na még 3


----------



## Rocsi (2010 Május 16)

..... 2


----------



## Rocsi (2010 Május 16)

1...... 0


----------



## Rocsi (2010 Május 16)

hurrá!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Zsokica45 (2010 Május 17)

Koszi a tippet, Melitta


----------



## AlFipapa (2010 Május 17)

szép hajnalt koránkelök,vagy le se fekvök(?)


----------



## sartana (2010 Május 17)

Jó a topic, bár egyenlőre nem láthatom a felrakott képeket, de majd annak is eljön az ideje.


----------



## Djtil (2010 Május 17)

1


----------



## Djtil (2010 Május 17)

2dg


----------



## Djtil (2010 Május 17)

alfipapa írta:


> szép hajnalt koránkelök,vagy le se fekvök(?)


31
222


----------



## Djtil (2010 Május 17)

301


----------



## evibogi (2010 Május 17)

koszi hogy feltetted


----------



## evibogi (2010 Május 17)

érdekes lehet kosz


----------



## evibogi (2010 Május 17)

en is olvastam es van benne sok igazsag


----------



## tia777 (2010 Május 17)

szép napot!


----------



## tia777 (2010 Május 17)

777


----------



## genevieve (2010 Május 17)

1valaky írta:


> szuper vagykiss


kedves vagy


----------



## hanahana (2010 Május 17)

Sziasztok....
Szép napot mindenkinek....


----------



## Zephyr67 (2010 Május 17)

Sziasztok


----------



## Zephyr67 (2010 Május 17)

Sziasztok2


----------



## Zephyr67 (2010 Május 17)

Sziasztok5


----------



## Zephyr67 (2010 Május 17)

Sziasztok3


----------



## Zephyr67 (2010 Május 17)

Sziasztok4


----------



## Zephyr67 (2010 Május 17)

Szép napot mindenkinek


----------



## hanahana (2010 Május 17)

Szia


----------



## Zephyr67 (2010 Május 17)

Hi


----------



## Zephyr67 (2010 Május 17)

Have a nice day


----------



## Zephyr67 (2010 Május 17)

Bort ,búzát,békességet


----------



## Zephyr67 (2010 Május 17)

Kellemes hetet...


----------



## Zephyr67 (2010 Május 17)




----------



## Zephyr67 (2010 Május 17)

Kellemes Pünkösdi ünnepeket..


----------



## Zephyr67 (2010 Május 17)

13?!


----------



## Zephyr67 (2010 Május 17)

Sziasztok...


----------



## Zephyr67 (2010 Május 17)

Sziasztok...


----------



## Zephyr67 (2010 Május 17)

Sziasztok


----------



## Zephyr67 (2010 Május 17)

Sziasztok..


----------



## Zephyr67 (2010 Május 17)

18


----------



## hanahana (2010 Május 17)

4


----------



## hanahana (2010 Május 17)

5


----------



## Zephyr67 (2010 Május 17)

Sziasztok


----------



## hanahana (2010 Május 17)

6


----------



## hanahana (2010 Május 17)

7


----------



## Zephyr67 (2010 Május 17)

20


----------



## hanahana (2010 Május 17)

8


----------



## hanahana (2010 Május 17)

9


----------



## hanahana (2010 Május 17)

10


----------



## hanahana (2010 Május 17)

11


----------



## cdaki (2010 Május 17)

most mar hanyadik oldalon van ???


----------



## hanahana (2010 Május 17)

12


----------



## hanahana (2010 Május 17)

13


----------



## hanahana (2010 Május 17)

14


----------



## hanahana (2010 Május 17)

15


----------



## hanahana (2010 Május 17)

16


----------



## hanahana (2010 Május 17)

17


----------



## hanahana (2010 Május 17)

18


----------



## hanahana (2010 Május 17)

19


----------



## hanahana (2010 Május 17)

20 Hanahana


----------



## jgolan (2010 Május 17)

Sziasztok, tegnap regisztráltam kíváncsiságból.


----------



## jgolan (2010 Május 17)

Érdekes, csak azért üzengessünk hogy minél előbb meglegyen a 20 hozzászólás?


----------



## jgolan (2010 Május 17)

Minden tartalom és valódi üzenet nélkül?


----------



## jgolan (2010 Május 17)

Ez olyan mintha a semmit adnám valamiért.


----------



## egedizs (2010 Május 17)

ez a 21.


----------



## jgolan (2010 Május 17)

Mi a megoldás, hogy valóban üzenjek, de ne kelljen annyit gondolkodni?


----------



## cili8 (2010 Május 17)

Helló!


----------



## cili8 (2010 Május 17)

2


----------



## jgolan (2010 Május 17)

Talán az idézetek.


----------



## jgolan (2010 Május 17)

Rengeteg van, de másokat ismételgessek?


----------



## jgolan (2010 Május 17)

Ha meg újat találok ki gyorsan, abban nincs belső tartalom.


----------



## jgolan (2010 Május 17)

Elkezdtem gondolkodni és ez fájt.Nem jó erőltetetten csinálni valamit.


----------



## loeb (2010 Május 17)

Melitta írta:


> 1, jelen


 
Sziasztok


----------



## jgolan (2010 Május 17)

Hagyom hogy megtörténjen.


----------



## jgolan (2010 Május 17)

Mindig úgy van ahogy, másképp nem is lehet.


----------



## jgolan (2010 Május 17)

Minden ami létezhet és lehetséges, már megvan, másképp nem is lehetne lehetséges.


----------



## jgolan (2010 Május 17)

Ez már lejátszódott, csak úgy teszünk mintha folyamatban lenne, hogy számunkra legyen értelme.


----------



## jgolan (2010 Május 17)

Igazából minden mindig egy folyamat része, tehát történik...


----------



## jgolan (2010 Május 17)

Semmi sem valóság csak maga a valóság az.


----------



## jgolan (2010 Május 17)

Csak a valóság van, más nem is lehet.Hogy is lehetne?


----------



## jgolan (2010 Május 17)

Akkor minden a valóság.


----------



## jgolan (2010 Május 17)

Mindkettő igaz, ez benne a szép.Elme nem fejtheti meg, csak átélni lehet.


----------



## cili8 (2010 Május 17)

van igazság abban amit mondasz


----------



## jgolan (2010 Május 17)

Minden itt és most van.Csak úgy teszünk mintha nem így lenne.A Játék végett.


----------



## jgolan (2010 Május 17)

Elérkezett a huszadik.Remélem adtam valamit.Akinek van tudata a belső látáshoz, érti.Bocsánat, megéli.


----------



## Tommaso87 (2010 Május 17)

Köszi


----------



## Tommaso87 (2010 Május 17)

Nem tudom


----------



## Tommaso87 (2010 Május 17)

De lehet hogy sok ez a 20


----------



## Tommaso87 (2010 Május 17)

Jó ez


----------



## Tommaso87 (2010 Május 17)

még


----------



## Tommaso87 (2010 Május 17)

a


----------



## Tommaso87 (2010 Május 17)

b


----------



## Tommaso87 (2010 Május 17)

Én is


----------



## Tommaso87 (2010 Május 17)

te


----------



## Tommaso87 (2010 Május 17)

én


----------



## Tommaso87 (2010 Május 17)

vbn


----------



## cili8 (2010 Május 17)

újra


----------



## Tommaso87 (2010 Május 17)

dfg


----------



## Tommaso87 (2010 Május 17)

aha


----------



## Tommaso87 (2010 Május 17)

ki vagy cili8?


----------



## Tommaso87 (2010 Május 17)

hmmm?


----------



## Tommaso87 (2010 Május 17)

er


----------



## Tommaso87 (2010 Május 17)

if


----------



## Tommaso87 (2010 Május 17)

ko


----------



## Tommaso87 (2010 Május 17)

lo


----------



## Tommaso87 (2010 Május 17)

kiut


----------



## Tommaso87 (2010 Május 17)

ikj


----------



## cili8 (2010 Május 17)

mintha magamban beszélnék


----------



## Tommaso87 (2010 Május 17)

Én is


----------



## Tommaso87 (2010 Május 17)

Sziasztok! Hogy lehet innen letölteni?? Már meg van a 20 és nem enged....köszi


----------



## cili8 (2010 Május 17)

ismét


----------



## cili8 (2010 Május 17)

mikor


----------



## cili8 (2010 Május 17)

regisztráltál?


----------



## piros55 (2010 Május 17)

*Sziasztok !*


----------



## evibogi (2010 Május 17)

ez egyszerűen gyönyörű


----------



## evibogi (2010 Május 17)

Imádom a gyöngyvirágot szép csendélet


----------



## evibogi (2010 Május 17)

Gyönyörű tavaszkezdés.


----------



## cili8 (2010 Május 17)

Szia!


----------



## evibogi (2010 Május 17)

koszonet erte


----------



## evibogi (2010 Május 17)

Nagyon tetszik az írásstílus nálunk pont így beszelnek a régiek és részben mi is.
Koszi.


----------



## evibogi (2010 Május 17)

Szép napot minden nézelődőnek.


----------



## evibogi (2010 Május 17)

Kosz a jóindulatot.


----------



## evibogi (2010 Május 17)

Gyönyörűek.


----------



## evibogi (2010 Május 17)

Sziasztok kosz a felvilágosítást.


----------



## evibogi (2010 Május 17)

Lenyűgöző kepék.


----------



## evibogi (2010 Május 17)

Igen nagyon jó csak így tovább.


----------



## evibogi (2010 Május 17)

222


----------



## husztazoli (2010 Május 17)

Hali,jelen


----------



## feco51 (2010 Május 17)

Köszi, ez egy jó lehetőség!


----------



## bartsanyi (2010 Május 17)

na hát már megvolt a husz


----------



## hhmargo (2010 Május 17)

Sziasztok mindenkinek


----------



## hhmargo (2010 Május 17)

már csak 19


----------



## hhmargo (2010 Május 17)

az idő, mondják nagy tanítómester.
Csak az a baj, hogy megöli tanítványait.


----------



## hhmargo (2010 Május 17)

Az utazás a bolondok paradicsoma.


----------



## hhmargo (2010 Május 17)

AGY az a szerv , amellyel azt gondoljuk, hogy gondolkozunk.


----------



## hhmargo (2010 Május 17)

Csak az ész szabadíthatja fel az embert.


----------



## hhmargo (2010 Május 17)

A helyzet reménytelen, de nem súlyos.


----------



## hhmargo (2010 Május 17)

A civilizáció fejlődése során az ember szabaddá válik az emberektől.


----------



## hhmargo (2010 Május 17)

Memória az amivel felejtünk


----------



## hhmargo (2010 Május 17)

A FÖLD a naprendszer elmegyógyintézete.


----------



## hhmargo (2010 Május 17)

A boldogság a szellem tökéletessége, azaz az értelem épsége.


----------



## hhmargo (2010 Május 17)

Okosnak és bölcsnek lenni két különböző dolog.


----------



## hhmargo (2010 Május 17)

Három dolog soha nem tér vissza:
a kilőtt nyíl
a kimondott szó
az elmúlt nap.


----------



## hhmargo (2010 Május 17)

Magunkban hordunk minden csodát amelyet kívül keresünk.


----------



## hhmargo (2010 Május 17)

Kevés hely marad az észnek, ja az agy tele van előítéletekkel.


----------



## hhmargo (2010 Május 17)

Semmi nincs az életben, amitől félni kellene.
Csak a dolgok megértésére van szükség.


----------



## hhmargo (2010 Május 17)

Nincsenek véletlenek és épp az,mit vak véletlennek hiszünk a legmélyebb forrásból fakad.


----------



## hhmargo (2010 Május 17)

Nem azért szeretlek, ami vagy, hanem saját magamért, amikor veled vagyok.


----------



## hhmargo (2010 Május 17)

Egy igaz barát egy kézfogással megérinti a lelked.


----------



## hhmargo (2010 Május 17)

a nevelés nagy célja, nem a tudás, hanem a cselekvés.


----------



## hhmargo (2010 Május 17)

Már kezdtem kifogyni


----------



## hhmargo (2010 Május 17)

nem tudom mi van már


----------



## Lirian52 (2010 Május 17)

Hajszolom a tudást, de ő a gyorsabb.


----------



## Lirian52 (2010 Május 17)

Te egyszer s mindenkorra felelős lettél azért, amit megszelídítettél.

Antoine de Saint-Exupéry

http://www.citatum.hu/szerzo/Antoine_de_Saint-Exup%E9ry


----------



## Lirian52 (2010 Május 17)

Ha magamat nem szeretem - soha senkit sem szerethetek igazán!

Müller Péter


----------



## Lirian52 (2010 Május 17)

Az égre hiába nézünk, mert Isten országa nem ott, hanem bennünk van, ha megvalósítjuk.

Müller Péter


----------



## Lirian52 (2010 Május 17)

Nem az a tartós, ami az időnek ellenáll, hanem ami bölcsen változik vele.

Müller Péter


----------



## Lirian52 (2010 Május 17)

Megsemmisülés nincs, csak örökös átváltozás.

Müller Péter


----------



## Lirian52 (2010 Május 17)

A szeretet minél erősebb, annál érzékenyebb.

Müller Péter


----------



## Lirian52 (2010 Május 17)

Minden ölelés, melyben nincs önátadás: hazug.

Müller Péter


----------



## Lirian52 (2010 Május 17)

Egy ember van, egyetlenegy, akivel mindvégig együtt élsz: önmagad.

Müller Péter


----------



## Lirian52 (2010 Május 17)

Minél mélyebben szeretünk valakit, annál kevésbé fontos a külseje.

Müller Péter


----------



## osvath123 (2010 Május 17)

hali


----------



## Lirian52 (2010 Május 17)

Elfelejtünk boldognak lenni - amikor még lehetnénk.

Müller Péter


----------



## osvath123 (2010 Május 17)

hello szia szevasz
wan nálatok terasz
ha nincs nálatok terasz
akkor hello szia szevasz


----------



## osvath123 (2010 Május 17)

hello szia csá cső
wan nálatok távcső
ha nincs nálatok távcső
akkor hello szia csá cső


----------



## osvath123 (2010 Május 17)

csáó


----------



## Lirian52 (2010 Május 17)

Transzcendencia nélkül igazi művészet nincs. Ahogy lélek nélkül nincs élet, és fej nélkül nincs ember.

Müller Péter


----------



## osvath123 (2010 Május 17)

itt vagyok


----------



## osvath123 (2010 Május 17)

jelen


----------



## Lirian52 (2010 Május 17)

csőváz


----------



## Lirian52 (2010 Május 17)

Minél többet tud valaki önmagáról, annál többet tud az életről.

Müller Péter


----------



## piros55 (2010 Május 17)

*Már megin itt vagyok !*


----------



## rtamara (2010 Május 17)

itt vagyok


----------



## Roberto Spiritos (2010 Május 17)

Nagyon érdekes oldal ez, friss tag vagyok, Roberto Spirito Vajdaságból


----------



## ManuFacere (2010 Május 17)

Sziasztok avagy mit írjak?


----------



## ManuFacere (2010 Május 17)

Valaki van itt?


----------



## nchrista (2010 Május 17)

jelen...


----------



## piros55 (2010 Május 17)

*Hello Mindenkinek !*


----------



## nchrista (2010 Május 17)

mi értelme van így a 20 beírásnak?


----------



## nchrista (2010 Május 17)

“Nem az a mester, aki megtanít valamire, hanem aki megihleti a tanítványt, hogy legjobb tudását latba vetve fölfedezze azt, amit már addig is tudott.”


----------



## loeb (2010 Május 17)

Jó estét mindenkinek


----------



## oneness1 (2010 Május 17)

Sziasztok!

Köszi ezt az oldalt! Fantasztikus!


----------



## rtamara (2010 Május 17)

üdv!


----------



## Blogger (2010 Május 17)

Jó estét mindenkinek!

Nagyon jó ez az oldal! Gratulálok!


----------



## oneness1 (2010 Május 17)

"Mielőtt megszólalsz, gondold meg, hogy amit mondani akarsz szebb-e, mint a csend, amit meg akarsz törni" Hölderlin


----------



## oneness1 (2010 Május 17)

"Minél több szeretet és jóság sugárzik belőled, annál több áramlik rád vissza" Sigmund Freud


----------



## oneness1 (2010 Május 17)

"Az ember annyit ér, amennyit változtat a világon" Marlowe


----------



## oneness1 (2010 Május 17)

"Csak az boldog, ki játszhat" József Attila


----------



## oneness1 (2010 Május 17)

"A szerelem mindenre talál mentséget, csak az aljasságra nem" Charlotte Bronte


----------



## oneness1 (2010 Május 17)

"Én mondom: még nem nagy az ember:
De képzeli, hát szertelen.
Kísérje két szülője szemmel:
A szellem és a szerelem!" József Attila


----------



## rnee (2010 Május 17)

sziasztok


----------



## oneness1 (2010 Május 17)

"A házasságok az égben köttetnek. Ott, ahol a viharok, a villámok, a tornádók és a jégesők is keletkeznek." Mae West


----------



## oneness1 (2010 Május 17)

"Nem az a szabaság, hogy azt teheted, amit akarsz, hanem hogy nem kell megtenned, amit nem akarsz" Jean Jaques Rousseau


----------



## oneness1 (2010 Május 17)

" A szépség mindenütt ott van, nem rajta múlik, hogy nem látjuk meg"Auguste Rodin


----------



## oneness1 (2010 Május 17)

"Ha majd kivágtad az utolsó fát, megmérgezted az utolsó folyót, és kifogtad az utolsó halat, rádöbbensz, hogy a pénz nem ehető" Indián mondás


----------



## moncsika73 (2010 Május 17)

Szia Agica!!


----------



## oneness1 (2010 Május 17)

"A csend csupa hang, ha érted ezt a néma jelbeszédet." Torquato Tasso


----------



## Agica62 (2010 Május 17)

Neked is szép napot !


----------



## oneness1 (2010 Május 17)

"Az ember akkor veszti el magát, akkor bukik el, amikor vágyait és igényeit arra a szintre szállítja le, ahol már kielégíthetők." Dobai Péter


----------



## oneness1 (2010 Május 17)

"Szeresd az igazságot, de bocsáss meg a tévedésnek" Voltaire


----------



## oneness1 (2010 Május 17)

"Behunyom a szemem, mivel látni akarok" Paul Gauguin


----------



## oneness1 (2010 Május 17)

" A szándék mérettetik meg, nem az adomány" Gotthold Efraim Lessing


----------



## Yerdela (2010 Május 17)

jelen


----------



## egra (2010 Május 17)

Sziasztok. Üdvözlök minden oldalra látogatót!


----------



## egra (2010 Május 17)

Mi Isten bölcsessége? a jóság, a szépség, a boldogság, minden erény és az örökkévalóság. Az örökkévalóság alakítja a világot rendszeré azzal, hogy az anyagot halhatatlansággal és tartóssággal itatja át.


----------



## Lovenista (2010 Május 17)

Szép jó estét: ) 
Végre elállt az eső is, hátha holnap szebb napunk lesz: )


----------



## timike5 (2010 Május 17)

*hali*


----------



## csecskeke (2010 Május 17)

*sziasztok mindenkinek *

egesz jo ez az oldal, azt hiszem jo tarsasag van itt  orulog h tag lettem


----------



## timike5 (2010 Május 17)

Ha nem tudod hová mész talán nem érsz oda


----------



## timike5 (2010 Május 17)

már csak egy üzi van hátra véégreeee


----------



## Hatti (2010 Május 17)

pedig meg volt a 20


----------



## LaLaura (2010 Május 17)

hihhetlen,h. 20 hozzászólás keelll váááááááááá


----------



## LaLaura (2010 Május 17)

nagyon idegesitő az h. le akarok vlmit húzni gyorsna és nemtudom mivel hát lássuk.. 20 hozzászólás..


----------



## LaLaura (2010 Május 17)

még van 17


----------



## LaLaura (2010 Május 17)

aajjjj...itt még egy picit esik az eső de már vagy 2 napja..lassan a beltéri vizesésünk mellé egy szökőkutat is épithetek DDD


----------



## LaLaura (2010 Május 17)

nemsokááára twilight 3....vagyis eclipse....ti birjátok?


----------



## LaLaura (2010 Május 17)

mit meg nem tesz az ember egy könyvért


----------



## LaLaura (2010 Május 17)

esetleg vlki jön innen cometre?  lehet h. hülye kérdés


----------



## LaLaura (2010 Május 17)

már csak 12..ójeeeeeee


----------



## LaLaura (2010 Május 17)

naddzson sirabuli  istenem..de akkoris..engem nem érdekel ma megcsinálom a 20at mert kella kööönyv


----------



## LaLaura (2010 Május 17)

éés a fele ready


----------



## LaLaura (2010 Május 17)

am. nem kell full bolondnak nézni,teljesen rendben vagyok csak ilyenkor elszállok és végem van DDDD


----------



## LaLaura (2010 Május 17)

lehetne nyár...ez az idő.. májusba 7 fok :S


----------



## LaLaura (2010 Május 17)

és még a szülinapom is ma van...utttálom az időjárást


----------



## LaLaura (2010 Május 17)

meg kell keresni az irányitó gombot...  ÉS KI KELL KAPCSOLNIIII az esőt


----------



## LaLaura (2010 Május 17)

már csak 5


----------



## LaLaura (2010 Május 17)

44444444 :dddddd


----------



## LaLaura (2010 Május 17)

nadddzzsson jó..sztem ma még kész a könyv


----------



## LaLaura (2010 Május 17)

már csak 2..yepppp


----------



## LaLaura (2010 Május 17)

11111111 DDD tök jó amúgy...megszenvedtem érte


----------



## LaLaura (2010 Május 17)

áháháháhááááááá


----------



## LaLaura (2010 Május 17)

és kész DD


----------



## Oni (2010 Május 17)

1


----------



## saxoo84 (2010 Május 17)

*hy*

sziasztok


----------



## saxoo84 (2010 Május 17)

van itt valaki?


----------



## epsone (2010 Május 17)

sziasztok!


----------



## egra (2010 Május 17)

Furán nézünk ki, de megéri


----------



## ferz (2010 Május 17)

hehe


----------



## ferz (2010 Május 17)

hehehe


----------



## ferz (2010 Május 17)

hehehehe


----------



## ferz (2010 Május 17)

hehehehi


----------



## ferz (2010 Május 17)

hihi


----------



## egra (2010 Május 17)

azért nem semmi ez a fórummotor


----------



## SavUdvar (2010 Május 17)

Hali


----------



## egra (2010 Május 17)

Megvenném én azt az áhított könyvet...


----------



## egra (2010 Május 17)

csak sehol sem kapni


----------



## egra (2010 Május 17)

Ez a net szebbik oldala


----------



## egra (2010 Május 17)

12?


----------



## egra (2010 Május 17)

ja nem, csak 11


----------



## ferz (2010 Május 17)

hihihi


----------



## egra (2010 Május 17)

Utoljára Rudolf Steiner könyveket vadásztam ilyen lelkesen.


----------



## ferz (2010 Május 17)

2009ben regeltél és itt csinálod a 20 hozzászólást?


----------



## ferz (2010 Május 17)

wehehehe


----------



## egra (2010 Május 17)

Ki van még ébren Mo-n-?


----------



## ferz (2010 Május 17)

én és hozzád szóltam feljebb


----------



## ferz (2010 Május 17)

:d


----------



## ferz (2010 Május 17)

wahahaha)))


----------



## ferz (2010 Május 17)

3


----------



## egra (2010 Május 17)

Ferz
Igazad van, de eddig amire szükségem volt külső hivatkozás volt(rapid, data, stb.), oda meg nem kellett 20 hozzászólás. Most olyat találtam (3 év után, amire kell)  Bocs a sok zagyvaságért..


----------



## ferz (2010 Május 17)

2


----------



## egra (2010 Május 17)

szóval csak 7


----------



## egra (2010 Május 17)

vagy 6


----------



## ferz (2010 Május 17)

héj, nekem nem kell magyarázkodnod  csak rácsodálkoztam
jap, nemrég még simán le tudtam tölteni mindent, még regisztrált tag se voltam..én a rádiójátékokra szoktam rá
,erre élsz h Magyarországról érdeklődsz?


----------



## egra (2010 Május 17)

Lassan menni kellene dolgozni


----------



## egra (2010 Május 17)

de ezt még megvárom


----------



## ferz (2010 Május 17)

rossz billentyű "merre élsz?"


----------



## egra (2010 Május 17)

3


----------



## egra (2010 Május 17)

Szöged


----------



## egra (2010 Május 17)

Eddig csak futólag jártam erre. Miféle rádiójátékok?


----------



## ferz (2010 Május 17)

asztem vlhol messze h dolgozni mész,én megvagyok, kezdem is a letöltést 
légy jó
szia


----------



## egra (2010 Május 17)

20 után se megy?


----------



## egra (2010 Május 17)

szia.


----------



## ferz (2010 Május 17)

rossz hír, várni kell amíg a szerver frissít.addig nem számolja 20 hozzászólásnak


----------



## egra (2010 Május 17)

sejtettem, köszi


----------



## egra (2010 Május 17)

kivárjuk


----------



## sariyah (2010 Május 18)

hello


----------



## jetli (2010 Május 18)




----------



## jetli (2010 Május 18)

sok


----------



## piros55 (2010 Május 18)

*Üdv.Mindenkinek !*


----------



## kp137 (2010 Május 18)

Jó reggelt!


----------



## kp137 (2010 Május 18)

Húsz


----------



## kp137 (2010 Május 18)

hozzászólás?


----------



## kp137 (2010 Május 18)

11


----------



## kp137 (2010 Május 18)

húsz hozzászólás, húsz másodperc


----------



## kp137 (2010 Május 18)

12


----------



## kp137 (2010 Május 18)

13


----------



## kp137 (2010 Május 18)

14


----------



## kp137 (2010 Május 18)

15


----------



## kp137 (2010 Május 18)

16


----------



## kp137 (2010 Május 18)

17


----------



## kp137 (2010 Május 18)

18


----------



## kp137 (2010 Május 18)

19


----------



## kp137 (2010 Május 18)

húsz...


----------



## kp137 (2010 Május 18)

nem húsz


----------



## kp137 (2010 Május 18)

hát akkor?


----------



## szabivill (2010 Május 18)

Hi


----------



## szabivill (2010 Május 18)

bikicsunáj


----------



## szabivill (2010 Május 18)

3


----------



## szabivill (2010 Május 18)

váncsunáj


----------



## szabivill (2010 Május 18)

hol a fa főnök???


----------



## szabivill (2010 Május 18)

már csak 14


----------



## szabivill (2010 Május 18)

dféslsl


----------



## szabivill (2010 Május 18)

g


----------



## szabivill (2010 Május 18)

h


----------



## szabivill (2010 Május 18)

t


----------



## papjudit (2010 Május 18)

Kossszzz ...


----------



## szabivill (2010 Május 18)

gs


----------



## kovi_boka (2010 Május 18)

*Beverly Salee - Fókuszálj az álmodra*

*Beverly Salee - Fókuszálj az álmodra*

(köszönet a feltöltőnek)


----------



## bagater (2010 Május 18)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


Sziasztok!

Milyen az idő Canadában?


----------



## bagater (2010 Május 18)

Üdv Mindenknek!


----------



## bagater (2010 Május 18)

Nálunk nagyon nagy gáz van. Napok óta szakad az eső, özönvíz van.


----------



## zimy (2010 Május 18)

1


----------



## zimy (2010 Május 18)

2


----------



## zimy (2010 Május 18)

Mikor lesz jó idő?


----------



## zimy (2010 Május 18)

4?


----------



## zimy (2010 Május 18)

5?


----------



## zimy (2010 Május 18)

igazából a kották érdekelnek


----------



## zimy (2010 Május 18)

sok a 20 mp


----------



## zimy (2010 Május 18)

honnan esik ennyi eső?


----------



## zimy (2010 Május 18)

jó ötlet ez a jelenléti


----------



## zimy (2010 Május 18)

10


----------



## zimy (2010 Május 18)

11


----------



## zimy (2010 Május 18)

12


----------



## zimy (2010 Május 18)

13


----------



## zimy (2010 Május 18)

14


----------



## zimy (2010 Május 18)

15


----------



## zimy (2010 Május 18)

16


----------



## zimy (2010 Május 18)

lassan kész leszek


----------



## zimy (2010 Május 18)

még három


----------



## zimy (2010 Május 18)

2


----------



## zimy (2010 Május 18)

talán végre megvan


----------



## ncsaba (2010 Május 18)

*Jelen !*

Hello mindenkinek !


----------



## pecu (2010 Május 18)

hali! ha be tudnék lépni lenne pár kottám!


----------



## pecu (2010 Május 18)

csak nem tudom hogy lessz 20-hozzászólásom!


----------



## bmatyase (2010 Május 18)

21 ?


----------



## ncsaba (2010 Május 18)

*2. Jelen !*

Kisse unalmas lesz igy, de sajna türelmetlen vagyok


----------



## pecu (2010 Május 18)

ha valaki segitene megköszönném!


----------



## ncsaba (2010 Május 18)

*3. Jelen !*

Mit sütsz kis szücs...


----------



## ncsaba (2010 Május 18)

4. Jelen... kezdek felreszamolni.


----------



## pecu (2010 Május 18)

aha! lassan rá jövök hogy kell


----------



## ncsaba (2010 Május 18)

5. Jelen - mara majdnem eleg...


----------



## ncsaba (2010 Május 18)

6. Jelen - par viccet beirni talan ?


----------



## ncsaba (2010 Május 18)

7. Jelen

Senki sem olvasna... hiabavalo lenne


----------



## ncsaba (2010 Május 18)

8. Jelen

De azert üresen se hagyhatom...


----------



## ncsaba (2010 Május 18)

9. Jelen

Valamit mindig be kell irni.


----------



## ncsaba (2010 Május 18)

10. Jelen

Na de mara eleg, majd meg holnap folytatom.


----------



## ncsaba (2010 Május 18)

11. Jelen

Vagy talan megis ma ?


----------



## ncsaba (2010 Május 18)

12. Jelen

Lassan ehes leszek...


----------



## ncsaba (2010 Május 18)

13. Jelen

Meg persze türelmetlen.


----------



## ncsaba (2010 Május 18)

14. Jelen

Es persze 20 masodpercet kell varni az üzenetek között..


----------



## ncsaba (2010 Május 18)

15. Jelen

Az eppen eleg idö valamit gyorsan beirni...


----------



## ncsaba (2010 Május 18)

16. Jelen

Most mar lassan közel a cel !


----------



## ncsaba (2010 Május 18)

17. Jelen

Meg par sor kell...


----------



## ncsaba (2010 Május 18)

18. Jelen

A lenyeg az hogy müködjön


----------



## ncsaba (2010 Május 18)

19. Jelen

Elkaposztasitottalanitottatok (pontosabban elvesszotelenitettetek).


----------



## ncsaba (2010 Május 18)

20. Jelen

Talan ennyi volt akkor a nonszenszböl...


----------



## doky25 (2010 Május 18)

*énis*

énis szeretem anyut de.....


----------



## doky25 (2010 Május 18)

már rég eltávolodtunk egymástol de a szeretet talán mélyen megvan még


----------



## doky25 (2010 Május 18)

miértnem tölthetek innen le?


----------



## niteman (2010 Május 18)

s


----------



## niteman (2010 Május 18)

i


----------



## kysa0527 (2010 Május 18)

Sziasztok! Most komoly ide írhatom a 20 hozzászólásomat, hogy ténylegesen tag legyek? Angyali ötlet Cupp


----------



## kysa0527 (2010 Május 18)

Akkor írok Nektek pár szép gondolatot


----------



## Gaunt (2010 Május 18)

G. jelen


----------



## Gaunt (2010 Május 18)

Köszi a lehetőséget!


----------



## kysa0527 (2010 Május 18)

"Nem a képességeink mutatják meg, hogy kik vagyunk, hanem a döntéseink." 
(JK Rowling)


----------



## Gaunt (2010 Május 18)

Ez igazán jó lehetőség!


----------



## Gaunt (2010 Május 18)

Mert még kevésbé ismerem az oldalt.


----------



## kysa0527 (2010 Május 18)

1. Ne foglalkozz a lényegtelen számokkal. Olyanokkal, mint az életkor, a testsúly és a magasság. 
2. Folyamatosan tanulj. Tudj meg többet a számítógépekről, a járművekről, a kertészkedésről, bármiről. Sose hagyd ellustulni az agyad. "Egy tétlen agy az ördög munkaterepe." És az ördög neve Alzheimer. 
3. Élvezd az egyszerű dolgokat. 
4. Nevess gyakran, hosszan és hangosan. Nevess, amíg a lélegzeted is eláll. 
5. Megesik, hogy megkönnyezel. Megvisel, elszomorít és odébbáll. Az egyetlen ember, aki egész életünk során velünk van, mi magunk vagyunk. ÉLJ, amíg élsz. 
6. Tartsd becsben az egészséged: ha jó, akkor őrizd meg. Ha gyengélkedik, akkor javíts rajta. Ha már túl van azon az állapoton, amin magad segíthetnél, akkor fordulj segítségért. 
7. Ne tégy kirándulást a bűnbe. Utazz el a környékre, a szomszédos megyébe vagy külföldre, de sose járj arra, ahol a bűn lakozik. 
8. Mondd el minden alkalommal azoknak, akiket szeretsz, hogy szereted őket.


ÉS MINDIG GONDOLJ ARRA: Az élet nem azzal mérhető, milyen sokáig lélegzünk, hanem azokkal a pillanatokkal, amelyektől elakad a lélegzetünk.


----------



## Gaunt (2010 Május 18)

de elég sok érdekes ember.


----------



## kysa0527 (2010 Május 18)

"Mindannyian saját tetteink rabszolgái vagyunk: Miért haragudnánk emiatt másokra?" Buddha


----------



## kysa0527 (2010 Május 18)

"A jó és rossz ugyanabban a térben létezik. Mindkettő forrása Te vagy."


----------



## kysa0527 (2010 Május 18)

"Az, hogy valakinek nincs szeme, még nem jelenti azt, hogy nem lát. És fordítva."


----------



## kysa0527 (2010 Május 18)

"Van anyák napja, nőnap, pedagógusnap... Érdekes módon nincs férfinap, jogásznap, orvosnap, politikusnap. Úgy látszik vagy meg vagy fizetve, vagy kapsz egy napot."


----------



## kysa0527 (2010 Május 18)

"Azok, akik keveset tudnak, általában jó beszélők, akik meg sokat tudnak, keveset beszélnek."
(Jean Jacques Rousseau)


----------



## Gaunt (2010 Május 18)

és érdekes anyag van edefent


----------



## kysa0527 (2010 Május 18)

"A bátorság az, amikor csak Te tudod azt hogy félsz..."


----------



## kysa0527 (2010 Május 18)

Gaunt látom Te is dolgozol az ügyön


----------



## Gaunt (2010 Május 18)

A nő barátait elfelejti, szerelmeit soha. A férfi szerelmeit elfelejti, barátait soha. Hamvas Béla


----------



## kysa0527 (2010 Május 18)

"Fontold meg, mielőtt igérsz, s ha igértél, cselekedj." 
(Seneca)


----------



## kysa0527 (2010 Május 18)

"A kedves szavak rövidek és könnyen kiejthetőek, de a visszhangjuk...végtelen." 
(Teréz anya)


----------



## Gaunt (2010 Május 18)

Ja-ja! De azt hiszem áttérek a Te módszeredódszeredre


----------



## kysa0527 (2010 Május 18)

"Eljön a perc és én eljövök, 
elviszlek majd messzire. 
Elmegyünk oda ahol színes az ég 
nincs gond és nincs szürkeség!!"


----------



## Gaunt (2010 Május 18)

A legfontosabb, amit egy apa tehet a gyermekeiért, hogy szereti az anyjukat. Theodore M. Hesburgh


----------



## kysa0527 (2010 Május 18)

Tetszik, mi?


----------



## Gaunt (2010 Május 18)

LeLehet, hogy a tüzet a férfiak találták fel, de arra a nők jöttek rá, hogyan kell játszani vele.het, hogy a tüzet a férfiak találták fel, de arra a nők jöttek rá, hogyan kell játszani vele.


----------



## kysa0527 (2010 Május 18)

"Sose fojts vissza, ne hallgass el magad elõtt semmit, ami a saját gondolatod ellenében gondolható."
(Nietzsche)


----------



## kysa0527 (2010 Május 18)

"Könnyebb az igazságot felismerni, mint elismerni." 
(Nietzsche)


----------



## kysa0527 (2010 Május 18)

"Ha kapcsolatot akarsz teremteni valakivel,
mérlegeld a következőket:

1. Vannak hátsó gondolataim?
2. Akarok feltételeket szabni?
3. Menekülés a célom?
4. Meg akarom változtatni?
5. Egy hiányérzetet akarok magamnál betölteni?

Ha csak egyikükre is igen a felelet
Ne teremts kapcsolatot
Nálad nélkül neki jobb lehet."


----------



## Gaunt (2010 Május 18)

Igen  Király!Csak szaggat a netem, így elég nehézkes a dolog :-(


----------



## kysa0527 (2010 Május 18)

"Önmagunk ellen küzdeni 
a legnagyobb küzdelem, 
és önmagunkat legyőzni 
a legnagyobb győzelem."
(Galileo Galilei)


----------



## kysa0527 (2010 Május 18)

Na én végeztem  Nagyon szépen köszönöm ezt az okos dolgoz  Cupp 
Gaunt! Hajrá


----------



## Gaunt (2010 Május 18)

Amikor azt mondod: "Feladom!", gondolj arra, hogy ilyenkor másvalaki azt mondja: "Egek, micsoda lehetőség!" Amikor azt mondod: "Feladom!", gondolj arra, hogy ilyenkor másvalaki azt mondja: "Egek, micsoda lehetőség!" H. Jackson BrownH. Jackson Brown


----------



## Gaunt (2010 Május 18)

Ha a kacsa nem tud úszni, nem a víz a hülye.


----------



## Gaunt (2010 Május 18)

Mindegy, mennyire érzed magad zavarban vagy hogy kik nevetnek ki. Ha feladod, sosem leszel képes előrébb lépni. Tsubasa Chronicle c. film


----------



## Gaunt (2010 Május 18)

Úgy tűnik, a sors azokat segíti, akik teljes elszántsággal ki tudnak tartani valami mellett. Elmer Wheeler


----------



## kacsa23 (2010 Május 18)

hali1


----------



## kacsa23 (2010 Május 18)

nagyon


----------



## kacsa23 (2010 Május 18)

jó ez


----------



## kacsa23 (2010 Május 18)

a oldal


----------



## kysa0527 (2010 Május 18)

szóval nem a víz a hülye?


----------



## kacsa23 (2010 Május 18)

szuper


----------



## kacsa23 (2010 Május 18)

Köszönet a


----------



## kacsa23 (2010 Május 18)

sok sok jo


----------



## kacsa23 (2010 Május 18)

zenéért


----------



## kacsa23 (2010 Május 18)

csak így


----------



## kacsa23 (2010 Május 18)

tovább


----------



## kacsa23 (2010 Május 18)

ne hagyatok


----------



## kacsa23 (2010 Május 18)

abba csak így


----------



## kacsa23 (2010 Május 18)

tovább ezen a szinten


----------



## kacsa23 (2010 Május 18)

és szinvonalon


----------



## kacsa23 (2010 Május 18)

ki fázik


----------



## kacsa23 (2010 Május 18)

ebbe a szép


----------



## kacsa23 (2010 Május 18)

időbe ami


----------



## kacsa23 (2010 Május 18)

most éppen


----------



## kacsa23 (2010 Május 18)

kinn van?


----------



## kispatent (2010 Május 18)

fhgtfhfhfh


----------



## Paraatesz (2010 Május 18)

*piás nővérkék - almát eszem.mp3*



rolandxp60 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Meg van valakinek Dolly Roll- Almát eszem?
> Mp3 -ban?
> De más bulis,pörgős változat is megfelelne.
> Xp



http://addat.hu/790371f3/almt_eszem.mp3.html

sztem ez egész jó... mer' EREDETI 

üdv 

(ha azt mondom hogy a t*k*m ki van ám már a feltöltési [email protected]@kodással...ugye nem bántok meg senkit...) köszi.
kiss


----------



## magis (2010 Május 18)

kiss


Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


----------



## ki5 (2010 Május 18)

Szép napot mindenkinek!!!


----------



## Adam-e (2010 Május 18)

14


----------



## Adam-e (2010 Május 18)

15


----------



## Adam-e (2010 Május 18)

16


----------



## Adam-e (2010 Május 18)

17


----------



## Adam-e (2010 Május 18)

18


----------



## Adam-e (2010 Május 18)

19


----------



## Adam-e (2010 Május 18)

20


----------



## piros55 (2010 Május 18)

*Sziasztok !*


----------



## clupus (2010 Május 18)

Sziasztok én is itt


----------



## clupus (2010 Május 18)

abból van most böven


----------



## zsé5 (2010 Május 18)

34


----------



## zsé5 (2010 Május 18)

55


----------



## zsé5 (2010 Május 18)

44


----------



## kissisti76 (2010 Május 18)

Szintén támogatom!


----------



## tindlea (2010 Május 18)

elvileg meg van már, plusz kettővel több is, akkor miért nincs jogosultságom, és ez a 3. nap, h regisztráltam...


----------



## kelaci (2010 Május 18)

1 szia jelen


----------



## kelaci (2010 Május 18)

2 szia jelen


----------



## kelaci (2010 Május 18)

3 szia jelen


----------



## kelaci (2010 Május 18)

4 szia jelen


----------



## kelaci (2010 Május 18)

5 szia jelen


----------



## kelaci (2010 Május 18)

7 szia jelen!

Vajon érdemes érdemtelen üzeneteket küldözgetni, terhelve ezzel a szerver(eke)t?


----------



## kelaci (2010 Május 18)

6 szia jelen


----------



## kelaci (2010 Május 18)

8 szia jelen


----------



## kelaci (2010 Május 18)

9 szia jelen


----------



## kelaci (2010 Május 18)

10 szia jelen
Na a fele már megvan


----------



## kelaci (2010 Május 18)

11 szia jelen


----------



## Kirara24 (2010 Május 18)

*A vad*

Jó szórakozást mindenkinek és köszönet a készítőnek!!!!!kiss


----------



## Sudárka (2010 Május 18)

doky25 írta:


> miértnem tölthetek innen le?


 
Mert nincs meg a 20 hozzászólásod ( üzeneted ) !!!


----------



## peetfromhell (2010 Május 18)

Élnék, a lehetőséggel, köszönöm


----------



## peetfromhell (2010 Május 18)

kelaci írta:


> 7 szia jelen!
> 
> Vajon érdemes érdemtelen üzeneteket küldözgetni, terhelve ezzel a szerver(eke)t?


Nemhiszem, hogy nagyon leterheli a szervert, főleg, ha jól van összerakva a fórummotor.


----------



## jinita (2010 Május 18)

sziasztok!


----------



## rustyka18 (2010 Május 18)

hali


----------



## rustyka18 (2010 Május 18)

üdvözletem


----------



## rustyka18 (2010 Május 18)

még 1 jelen


----------



## peetfromhell (2010 Május 18)

Már most megérte regisztrálni, találtam tök jó topicocat


----------



## peetfromhell (2010 Május 18)

5. hsz:
kiváncsi vagyok hány moderátor van


----------



## peetfromhell (2010 Május 18)

6.
Igazából van egy csomó kérdésem...


----------



## peetfromhell (2010 Május 18)

7.
például, hogy mennyi idő után lesz inaktív a regisztrációm.


----------



## peetfromhell (2010 Május 18)

8.
Meg, hogy kapok-e értesítőt arról, ha záros időn belül inaktívvá tesznek-e.


----------



## peetfromhell (2010 Május 18)

9.
Bár sztem ezek szerintem le vannak írva a fórumszabályzatban.


----------



## peetfromhell (2010 Május 18)

10.
tizedik hozzászólás


----------



## peetfromhell (2010 Május 18)

11.
tizenegyedik hozzászólás (jah és külön köszönet ezért a topicért)


----------



## peetfromhell (2010 Május 18)

12.
tizenkettedik hozzászólás...


----------



## peetfromhell (2010 Május 18)

13.
tizenharmadik "normális" hozzászólás


----------



## peetfromhell (2010 Május 18)

14. 
tizennegyedik hozzászólás, holnap folytatom, ugyis 2 napos regisztrációnak kell lennie.
jó8


----------



## SkySpilot (2010 Május 18)

*Mi a téma?*

Szerintem a legfontosabb a topic.


----------



## exre2 (2010 Május 18)

sziasztok ha van kotaja valakinek irjon


----------



## piros55 (2010 Május 19)

*Jó reggelt Mindenkinek !*


----------



## cowka (2010 Május 19)

itt vagyok


----------



## cowka (2010 Május 19)

tök jo az ötleted


----------



## cowka (2010 Május 19)

jaj nézem az időt és kétségbe esek


----------



## cowka (2010 Május 19)

és mmost fogom fel hogy én itthon vagyok Magyarországom


----------



## cowka (2010 Május 19)

itthon még csak 7.44 a számítógépem szerint


----------



## cowka (2010 Május 19)

azért jó étvágyat az ebédhez annak aki ott van


----------



## peetfromhell (2010 Május 19)

Jóreggelt!


----------



## peetfromhell (2010 Május 19)

16.
tizenhatodik hozzászólás.


----------



## peetfromhell (2010 Május 19)

17
tizenhetedik hozzászólás


----------



## peetfromhell (2010 Május 19)

18.
tizennyolcadik hozzászólás


----------



## peetfromhell (2010 Május 19)

19.
tizenkilencedik, egy híján huszadik hozzászólás


----------



## peetfromhell (2010 Május 19)

20.
huszadik hozzászólás!!! Juppiiiii


----------



## Boglark (2010 Május 19)

1


----------



## Boglark (2010 Május 19)

2


----------



## piros55 (2010 Május 19)

*Megint itt vagyok !*


----------



## Cody78 (2010 Május 19)

Szia


----------



## Cody78 (2010 Május 19)

Én is


----------



## Cody78 (2010 Május 19)

Jöttem


----------



## Cody78 (2010 Május 19)

csatlakozni


----------



## Cody78 (2010 Május 19)

hozzátok


----------



## Cody78 (2010 Május 19)

Egész jó


----------



## Cody78 (2010 Május 19)

itt ez az oldal.


----------



## Cody78 (2010 Május 19)

???


----------



## Májkii (2010 Május 19)

Jelenleg én is itt vagyok nézelődök mi minden van.


----------



## nixi1992 (2010 Május 19)

1. :d


----------



## nixi1992 (2010 Május 19)

énis óóóxD


----------



## pipuka29 (2010 Május 19)

sziasztok


----------



## pipuka29 (2010 Május 19)

nézegetem az oldalakat


----------



## pipuka29 (2010 Május 19)

hello


----------



## pipuka29 (2010 Május 19)

Ja és közben dajkálom a pici fiam.


----------



## pipuka29 (2010 Május 19)

Szép napot mindenkinek!


----------



## pipuka29 (2010 Május 19)

Reméljünk jobb időt.


----------



## pipuka29 (2010 Május 19)

Mindenkinek előre is jó étvágyat az ebédhez.


----------



## Májkii (2010 Május 19)

Hány éves a fiú?


----------



## pipuka29 (2010 Május 19)

Mindjárt megyek altatni.


----------



## pipuka29 (2010 Május 19)

A kisfiú 5 hónapos.


----------



## pipuka29 (2010 Május 19)

Ha ezt tőlem kérdezted.


----------



## pipuka29 (2010 Május 19)

sziasztok


----------



## Májkii (2010 Május 19)

Jaja tőled pipuka! 
Jó altatást! bye


----------



## kutzafas (2010 Május 19)

Nolámcsak


----------



## roland777 (2010 Május 19)

:d


----------



## hacap (2010 Május 19)

hello


----------



## hfruzsa (2010 Május 19)

hallíhalló


----------



## hfruzsa (2010 Május 19)

ez mondjuk vicces


----------



## hfruzsa (2010 Május 19)

tegnap


----------



## igmmgi (2010 Május 19)

jelen vagyok én is


----------



## hfruzsa (2010 Május 19)

írtam vagy 5-10 üzenetet


----------



## hfruzsa (2010 Május 19)

és erre ma


----------



## hfruzsa (2010 Május 19)

újrakezdte a számlálást


----------



## hfruzsa (2010 Május 19)

ez nem fair


----------



## hfruzsa (2010 Május 19)

pedig csak Ákos-számokat szeretnék letölteni


----------



## hfruzsa (2010 Május 19)

mert máshol nem találtam


----------



## hfruzsa (2010 Május 19)

eddig...


----------



## hfruzsa (2010 Május 19)

van vkinek ötlete, hol tudnék (természetesen ingyen és bérmentve)


----------



## hfruzsa (2010 Május 19)

(hiszen ereimben skót vér csörgedez )


----------



## hfruzsa (2010 Május 19)

Ákos számokat letölteni?


----------



## hfruzsa (2010 Május 19)

na de már csak 6 hiányzik!!!


----------



## hfruzsa (2010 Május 19)

illetve ezzel együtt már csak 4


----------



## hfruzsa (2010 Május 19)

éééés hogy mihez??? ...


----------



## hfruzsa (2010 Május 19)

hááááááááát.....................


----------



## hfruzsa (2010 Május 19)

aaaaaaaaaaaa......................


----------



## hfruzsa (2010 Május 19)

huuszaadiikhooooooooz!!!!! éljen-éljen!


----------



## hfruzsa (2010 Május 19)

jól elvagyok itt magammal


----------



## fodor041015 (2010 Május 19)

köszi


----------



## fodor041015 (2010 Május 19)

*hy*

jó


----------



## Nita 79 (2010 Május 19)

Hali!


----------



## Nita 79 (2010 Május 19)

Hetedik.


----------



## Nita 79 (2010 Május 19)

sddvf


----------



## Nita 79 (2010 Május 19)

9


----------



## Nita 79 (2010 Május 19)

10


----------



## Diana3021 (2010 Május 19)

igen


----------



## Skatica (2010 Május 19)

*első*

első hozzászólás


----------



## Skatica (2010 Május 19)

*első*

első


----------



## Skatica (2010 Május 19)

*hatodik*

hatodik


----------



## Skatica (2010 Május 19)

*hetedik*

hetedik


----------



## Skatica (2010 Május 19)

*nyolcadik*

nyolcadik


----------



## Skatica (2010 Május 19)

*kilencedik*

kilencedik


----------



## Skatica (2010 Május 19)

*tizedik*

tizedik


----------



## Skatica (2010 Május 19)

*tizenegyedik*

tizenegyedik


----------



## Skatica (2010 Május 19)

*tizenkettedik*

12


----------



## Skatica (2010 Május 19)

*tizenharmadik*

13


----------



## Skatica (2010 Május 19)

*tizennegyedik*

14


----------



## Skatica (2010 Május 19)

*tizenötödik*

15


----------



## Skatica (2010 Május 19)

*tizenhatodik*

16


----------



## Skatica (2010 Május 19)

*tizenhetedik*

17


----------



## Skatica (2010 Május 19)

*tizennyolcadik*

18


----------



## Skatica (2010 Május 19)

*tizenkilencedik*

19


----------



## Skatica (2010 Május 19)

*huszadik*

20


----------



## noszta (2010 Május 19)

Hali, itt vagyok


----------



## bontimm (2010 Május 19)

hali, itt vagyok


----------



## bontimm (2010 Május 19)

megint én


----------



## bontimm (2010 Május 19)

hahó


----------



## bontimm (2010 Május 19)

mikor


----------



## bontimm (2010 Május 19)

19.


----------



## bontimm (2010 Május 19)

20.


----------



## twinbaby (2010 Május 19)

benéztem


----------



## twinbaby (2010 Május 19)

és folytatom 2.


----------



## twinbaby (2010 Május 19)

mert nagyon szeretném azt a könyvet 3


----------



## twinbaby (2010 Május 19)

4


----------



## twinbaby (2010 Május 19)

5


----------



## twinbaby (2010 Május 19)

6


----------



## twinbaby (2010 Május 19)

7


----------



## twinbaby (2010 Május 19)

8


----------



## twinbaby (2010 Május 19)

9


----------



## twinbaby (2010 Május 19)

10 és ezennel a fele meg is van


----------



## twinbaby (2010 Május 19)

11


----------



## twinbaby (2010 Május 19)

12


----------



## Diana3021 (2010 Május 19)

jelen


----------



## Diana3021 (2010 Május 19)

ismét jelen


----------



## Diana3021 (2010 Május 19)

és megint jelen


----------



## twinbaby (2010 Május 19)

13 nem épp szerencsés, de ez is kell a húszhoz


----------



## twinbaby (2010 Május 19)

14


----------



## twinbaby (2010 Május 19)

15


----------



## twinbaby (2010 Május 19)

16


----------



## Diana3021 (2010 Május 19)

még mindig jelen


----------



## Diana3021 (2010 Május 19)

jelen


----------



## Diana3021 (2010 Május 19)

jelen


----------



## twinbaby (2010 Május 19)

17


----------



## Diana3021 (2010 Május 19)

twinbaby  látom Te is!!!


----------



## Diana3021 (2010 Május 19)




----------



## twinbaby (2010 Május 19)

18


----------



## Diana3021 (2010 Május 19)

talán utoljára? nem számoltam!!!


----------



## Willyke (2010 Május 19)

jelen


----------



## twinbaby (2010 Május 19)

19 igyekszik az ember  és már csak egy kell és akkor olvashatom


----------



## Diana3021 (2010 Május 19)

hát ennek sok értelme nincs!


----------



## Diana3021 (2010 Május 19)

de a szabály az szabály


----------



## Willyke (2010 Május 19)

ki néz itt be? aki kinéz?


----------



## twinbaby (2010 Május 19)

és a 20.


----------



## Willyke (2010 Május 19)

itt vagyok ragyogok


----------



## twinbaby (2010 Május 19)

akkor legyen mégegy, mert nem jártam sikerrel


----------



## Paraatesz (2010 Május 19)

rolandxp60 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Senkinek sincsen meg
> Almát eszem.?????



Én már tegnap előtt felraktam..de admin törölte, mert linkeltem 

keress privben...


----------



## Diana3021 (2010 Május 19)

jelen!!!


----------



## Vukk1 (2010 Május 19)

úgylátsziknekemishiányzikmégegy


----------



## twinbaby (2010 Május 19)

vagy nem is tudom mennyi, mert továbbra sem siker. most várnom kellene még két napot is?


----------



## twinbaby (2010 Május 19)

óóóóó igen igen igen sikerült kösziiiii ))


----------



## zsooltiy (2010 Május 19)

a


----------



## zsooltiy (2010 Május 19)

b


----------



## zsooltiy (2010 Május 19)

c


----------



## zsooltiy (2010 Május 19)

d


----------



## zsooltiy (2010 Május 19)

e


----------



## zsooltiy (2010 Május 19)

h


----------



## zsooltiy (2010 Május 19)

f


----------



## Tamara1 (2010 Május 19)

26


----------



## Akor (2010 Május 19)

3D-s Fraktálok szebbek. 
Majd ha otthon leszek be rakok ide 1-2-t .


----------



## pklara (2010 Május 19)

pklara jelen


----------



## eniko.f (2010 Május 19)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg



Szia! Én is itt vagyok


----------



## Rihannon (2010 Május 19)

1


----------



## Rihannon (2010 Május 19)

2


----------



## eniko.f (2010 Május 19)

elméletileg akkor ezzel 5


----------



## Rihannon (2010 Május 19)

3


----------



## eniko.f (2010 Május 19)

6


----------



## Rihannon (2010 Május 19)

4


----------



## eniko.f (2010 Május 19)

7 és szeretek enni


----------



## Rihannon (2010 Május 19)

5


----------



## Rihannon (2010 Május 19)

6


----------



## Rihannon (2010 Május 19)

7


----------



## Rihannon (2010 Május 19)

8


----------



## eniko.f (2010 Május 19)

olvasd el, én írtam: http://fanfic.hu/merengo/viewstory.php?sid=26039


----------



## Rihannon (2010 Május 19)

9


----------



## eniko.f (2010 Május 19)

ezt is én írtam: http://fanfic.hu/merengo/viewstory.php?sid=29058


----------



## Rihannon (2010 Május 19)

10


----------



## eniko.f (2010 Május 19)

ez még nincs kész, csak folytatás: http://fanfic.hu/merengo/viewstory.php?sid=70643


----------



## Rihannon (2010 Május 19)

11


----------



## eniko.f (2010 Május 19)

20mp............................................................... és 11


----------



## Rihannon (2010 Május 19)

12


----------



## eniko.f (2010 Május 19)

..............12


----------



## Rihannon (2010 Május 19)

13


----------



## eniko.f (2010 Május 19)

13


----------



## eniko.f (2010 Május 19)

húúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúsz mp................................................................... lejááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááár..........................mindjááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááárrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr 14


----------



## eniko.f (2010 Május 19)

15


----------



## Rihannon (2010 Május 19)

eniko.f - köszönöm a linkeket.)) (14) - csak közben számolom a hozzászólásokat, de tetszik a fórum.)


----------



## eniko.f (2010 Május 19)

16


----------



## Rihannon (2010 Május 19)

15


----------



## eniko.f (2010 Május 19)

17


----------



## Rihannon (2010 Május 19)

17


----------



## eniko.f (2010 Május 19)

18


----------



## Rihannon (2010 Május 19)

18


----------



## eniko.f (2010 Május 19)

19


----------



## Rihannon (2010 Május 19)

19


----------



## eniko.f (2010 Május 19)

20 :d:d:d:d:d:d:d


----------



## Rihannon (2010 Május 19)

20

Aki még nem ismeri ezeket az oldalakat, annak szívemből ajánlom.
http://hosszu-toll.blogspot.com/
http://sziporkalapja.mindenkilapja.hu/

További szép napot!


----------



## Squell (2010 Május 19)

*hi*

Sziasztok!


----------



## exre2 (2010 Május 19)

1


----------



## exre2 (2010 Május 19)

2


----------



## exre2 (2010 Május 19)

3


----------



## exre2 (2010 Május 19)

4


----------



## exre2 (2010 Május 19)

5


----------



## exre2 (2010 Május 19)

6


----------



## exre2 (2010 Május 19)

7


----------



## exre2 (2010 Május 19)

8


----------



## exre2 (2010 Május 19)

9


----------



## exre2 (2010 Május 19)

10


----------



## exre2 (2010 Május 19)

11


----------



## exre2 (2010 Május 19)

12


----------



## exre2 (2010 Május 19)

13


----------



## exre2 (2010 Május 19)

14


----------



## exre2 (2010 Május 19)

15


----------



## exre2 (2010 Május 19)

16


----------



## exre2 (2010 Május 19)

17


----------



## exre2 (2010 Május 19)

18


----------



## exre2 (2010 Május 19)

19


----------



## exre2 (2010 Május 19)

20


----------



## exre2 (2010 Május 19)

21


----------



## luna1 (2010 Május 19)

Koszi!


----------



## luna1 (2010 Május 19)

5! megvan a negyede


----------



## luna1 (2010 Május 19)

6


----------



## luna1 (2010 Május 19)

heten mint a gonoszok?


----------



## luna1 (2010 Május 19)

8


----------



## luna1 (2010 Május 19)

komoly telunk volt az iden, kifogytunk a sobol


----------



## luna1 (2010 Május 19)

13


----------



## luna1 (2010 Május 19)

asztal


----------



## luna1 (2010 Május 19)

asztal ló


----------



## luna1 (2010 Május 19)

asztal ló óra


----------



## luna1 (2010 Május 19)

asztal ló óra ablakkilincs


----------



## luna1 (2010 Május 19)

asztal ló óra ablakkilincs csigahaz


----------



## luna1 (2010 Május 19)

asztal ló óra ablakkilincs csigahaz Zalakaros


----------



## luna1 (2010 Május 19)

asztal ló óra ablakkilincs csigahaz Zalakaros sajt


----------



## luna1 (2010 Május 19)

es megvan a husz!


----------



## Leo67 (2010 Május 19)

nekem is megvan?


----------



## Leo67 (2010 Május 19)

juhuhuhhhhú
meg hát


----------



## skyli (2010 Május 19)




----------



## jutyex (2010 Május 19)




----------



## TjKy (2010 Május 20)

Jelen^^


----------



## TjKy (2010 Május 20)

már nem kell sok  csak 18


----------



## TjKy (2010 Május 20)

csupán 17


----------



## TjKy (2010 Május 20)

unalmas viccekkel feldobom picit ^^
- Jean, élnek emberek a Holdon?
- Nem, uram!
- Akkor miért világítják ki minden este?


----------



## TjKy (2010 Május 20)

- Ki az abszolút vékony?
- Akin átsüt a nap.


----------



## TjKy (2010 Május 20)

-Mi az abszolút gáz?
-Ha valaki magábaroskad, és melléesik


----------



## TjKy (2010 Május 20)

- Doktor úr, ha így csinálok, nagyon fáj.
- Hát ne csináljon úgy!


----------



## TjKy (2010 Május 20)

A hadseregben:
- Kovács honvéd, álljon fel!
- Jelentem, ez akkor sem fog menni, ha az őrmester úr miniszoknyában vezényel!


----------



## TjKy (2010 Május 20)

A hadseregben:
- Százados úr! Kovács honvéd leugrott ejtőernyő nélkül!
- Már megint?


----------



## rlaszlo (2010 Május 20)

jelen


----------



## 4dam088 (2010 Május 20)

*-*

Júj ez nagyon jó topic, igazán hasznos!


----------



## 4dam088 (2010 Május 20)

Amúgy jó reggelt


----------



## 4dam088 (2010 Május 20)

Hm van valaki most egyáltalán itt?


----------



## 4dam088 (2010 Május 20)

Hajnali háromnegyed hat van, és az üzenet érkezése 10:43PM...  Ez akkor kanadai időszámítás?


----------



## 4dam088 (2010 Május 20)

Ich bin hier, und ihr?


----------



## 4dam088 (2010 Május 20)

Jöjjön valaki fel....


----------



## 4dam088 (2010 Május 20)

Heh, már csak 3!


----------



## piros55 (2010 Május 20)

*Sziasztok !*


----------



## Warta (2010 Május 20)

*Hát*

Jelen


----------



## cowka (2010 Május 20)

Abigel573 írta:


> Kreáltam egy mindegy mit ír be szóláncot a kezdőknek... azt se használják...
> Talán túl egyszerű.



Merre van?
én még nehezen igazodok el ezen az oldalon annyi jo dolog van itt!!!


----------



## cowka (2010 Május 20)

jo reggelt!


----------



## cowka (2010 Május 20)

ugy látom még mindenki alszik


----------



## cowka (2010 Május 20)

vagy még most feküdtettek le?


----------



## cowka (2010 Május 20)

szia!
ugy látom hogy a hozzá szólásaim eltünek


----------



## cowka (2010 Május 20)

lehetséges ez?


----------



## cowka (2010 Május 20)

te látod?


----------



## cowka (2010 Május 20)

vagy már csak én vagyok bolond...


----------



## piros55 (2010 Május 20)

*Szia ! Ismét itt vagyok ! Én látom a hozzászólásaidat cowka !*


----------



## emese3 (2010 Május 20)

Szóval, ha ide írok pár sort összeszedhetem a 20hozzászólásomat?


----------



## Forneus (2010 Május 20)

Sziasztok!


----------



## akropi (2010 Május 20)

Sziasztok ! 

nemrég regeltem ,és tetszik a Canada ! 
Régóta keresek egy filmet , de semmi infót nem találtam a neten . 1992 körül vetíttette a TV . Címe : Fiú ecsettel . (Volt benne egy kutya is : Patras volt a neve) 
Remélem valaki emléxik rá , és esetleg fel is tudná tölteni . VHSripben is megfelelne, élvezhető minőségben .
Nagyon szépen köszönöm ! üdv akropi:wave:


----------



## akropi (2010 Május 20)

Sziasztok ! 

nemrég regeltem ,és tetszik a Canada ! 
Régóta keresek egy filmet , de semmi infót nem találtam a neten . 1992 körül vetíttette a TV . Címe : Fiú ecsettel . (Volt benne egy kutya is : Patras volt a neve) 
Remélem valaki emléxik rá , és esetleg fel is tudná tölteni . VHSripben is megfelelne, élvezhető minőségben .
Nagyon szépen köszönöm ! üdv akropi


----------



## civil (2010 Május 20)

*Ada*

jelen


----------



## Adryan (2010 Május 20)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg




bocsi, csak kell a 20.


----------



## brean (2010 Május 20)

Szia!

Ez remek ötlet!

Köszi


----------



## brean (2010 Május 20)

2


----------



## brean (2010 Május 20)

3


----------



## brean (2010 Május 20)

4


----------



## brean (2010 Május 20)

5


----------



## brean (2010 Május 20)

6


----------



## brean (2010 Május 20)

7


----------



## brean (2010 Május 20)

8


----------



## brean (2010 Május 20)

9


----------



## brean (2010 Május 20)

10


----------



## tnemelinda (2010 Május 20)

Melitta írta:


> 1, jelen


Köszi


----------



## tnemelinda (2010 Május 20)

Köszi


----------



## tnemelinda (2010 Május 20)

köszi


----------



## tnemelinda (2010 Május 20)

sziasztok


----------



## tnemelinda (2010 Május 20)

hello mindenki


----------



## tnemelinda (2010 Május 20)

még 14


----------



## tnemelinda (2010 Május 20)

még 13


----------



## tnemelinda (2010 Május 20)

még 12


----------



## tnemelinda (2010 Május 20)

még 11


----------



## tnemelinda (2010 Május 20)

még 10


----------



## tnemelinda (2010 Május 20)

még 9


----------



## tnemelinda (2010 Május 20)

még 8


----------



## tnemelinda (2010 Május 20)

még 7


----------



## tnemelinda (2010 Május 20)

még 6


----------



## tnemelinda (2010 Május 20)

még5


----------



## tnemelinda (2010 Május 20)

még 4


----------



## tnemelinda (2010 Május 20)

még 3


----------



## tnemelinda (2010 Május 20)

még 2


----------



## tnemelinda (2010 Május 20)

még1


----------



## sextazis (2010 Május 20)

faja az oldal


----------



## pistimail50 (2010 Május 20)

1


----------



## pistimail50 (2010 Május 20)

2


----------



## pistimail50 (2010 Május 20)

3


----------



## pistimail50 (2010 Május 20)

4


----------



## pistimail50 (2010 Május 20)

5


----------



## pistimail50 (2010 Május 20)

6


----------



## pistimail50 (2010 Május 20)

7


----------



## pistimail50 (2010 Május 20)

8


----------



## balogh9115 (2010 Május 20)

hali


----------



## balogh9115 (2010 Május 20)

sziasztok


----------



## balogh9115 (2010 Május 20)

bonjour


----------



## balogh9115 (2010 Május 20)

aloha


----------



## balogh9115 (2010 Május 20)

hello


----------



## balogh9115 (2010 Május 20)

Good afternoon


----------



## balogh9115 (2010 Május 20)

Salut


----------



## balogh9115 (2010 Május 20)

Guten Tag


----------



## balogh9115 (2010 Május 20)

Bon Giorno


----------



## balogh9115 (2010 Május 20)

jaj, minek ez a 20????


----------



## balogh9115 (2010 Május 20)

pedig sietnék....


----------



## balogh9115 (2010 Május 20)

és ez a 20 mp is kikészít:S


----------



## balogh9115 (2010 Május 20)

sose lesz meg...


----------



## balogh9115 (2010 Május 20)

már nagyon unom...


----------



## balogh9115 (2010 Május 20)

lálálá.... -.-


----------



## balogh9115 (2010 Május 20)

na már csak 5


----------



## balogh9115 (2010 Május 20)

4


----------



## balogh9115 (2010 Május 20)

3


----------



## balogh9115 (2010 Május 20)

2


----------



## balogh9115 (2010 Május 20)

Megvan


----------



## balogh9115 (2010 Május 20)

köszi a topicot


----------



## piros55 (2010 Május 20)

*Haliho !*


----------



## Szili1992 (2010 Május 20)

még 18


----------



## Szili1992 (2010 Május 20)

17


----------



## Szili1992 (2010 Május 20)

16


----------



## Szili1992 (2010 Május 20)

15


----------



## Szili1992 (2010 Május 20)

14


----------



## Szili1992 (2010 Május 20)

13


----------



## Szili1992 (2010 Május 20)

12


----------



## Szili1992 (2010 Május 20)

11


----------



## Szili1992 (2010 Május 20)

10


----------



## Szili1992 (2010 Május 20)

9


----------



## Szili1992 (2010 Május 20)

8


----------



## Szili1992 (2010 Május 20)

7


----------



## Szili1992 (2010 Május 20)

6


----------



## Szili1992 (2010 Május 20)

5


----------



## szurikta (2010 Május 20)

Sziasztok a megszerzett 20 pont megvan és a 48 órás regisztráció is mi az oka annak hogy mégsem tudok letölteni semmit??


----------



## Szili1992 (2010 Május 20)

4


----------



## Szili1992 (2010 Május 20)

3


----------



## Szili1992 (2010 Május 20)

2


----------



## Szili1992 (2010 Május 20)

1


----------



## Szili1992 (2010 Május 20)

0


----------



## Szili1992 (2010 Május 20)

megvan


----------



## Tiyawn (2010 Május 20)

.


----------



## Tiyawn (2010 Május 20)

14


----------



## Tiyawn (2010 Május 20)

13


----------



## Tiyawn (2010 Május 20)

12


----------



## Tiyawn (2010 Május 20)

11


----------



## Tiyawn (2010 Május 20)

10


----------



## Tiyawn (2010 Május 20)

9


----------



## Tiyawn (2010 Május 20)

8


----------



## Tiyawn (2010 Május 20)

7


----------



## Tiyawn (2010 Május 20)

6


----------



## Tiyawn (2010 Május 20)

5


----------



## Tiyawn (2010 Május 20)

4


----------



## Tiyawn (2010 Május 20)

3


----------



## Tiyawn (2010 Május 20)

2


----------



## Tiyawn (2010 Május 20)

1


----------



## Tiyawn (2010 Május 20)

0


----------



## Tiyawn (2010 Május 20)

Megvan


----------



## kant (2010 Május 20)

várom


----------



## kant (2010 Május 20)

köszi


----------



## sz.editti (2010 Május 20)

Sziasztok!


----------



## sz.editti (2010 Május 20)

Akkor


----------



## sz.editti (2010 Május 20)

most


----------



## sz.editti (2010 Május 20)

kezdem


----------



## sz.editti (2010 Május 20)

én


----------



## sz.editti (2010 Május 20)

a


----------



## sz.editti (2010 Május 20)

visszaszámlálást


----------



## sz.editti (2010 Május 20)

!


----------



## sz.editti (2010 Május 20)

10


----------



## sz.editti (2010 Május 20)

9


----------



## sz.editti (2010 Május 20)

8 :34:


----------



## sz.editti (2010 Május 20)

7


----------



## sz.editti (2010 Május 20)

6


----------



## sz.editti (2010 Május 20)

5


----------



## sz.editti (2010 Május 20)

4


----------



## sz.editti (2010 Május 20)

3


----------



## sz.editti (2010 Május 20)

2


----------



## sz.editti (2010 Május 20)

1


----------



## sz.editti (2010 Május 20)

:kaboom::kaboom::kaboom::kaboom::88::kaboom:


----------



## janos1432 (2010 Május 20)

20-2


----------



## janos1432 (2010 Május 20)

16+3-2


----------



## janos1432 (2010 Május 20)

http://www.canadahun.com/forum/images/smilies/party.gif


----------



## pali55 (2010 Május 20)

Melitta írta:


> 1, jelen


 
Szia Melitta!
Remélem nem baj, hogy tegezlek? Úgy gondolom az én 55 évemmel talán nem ez nem sértő! Látom a város nevét Toronto!
Nagyon kedves ismerőseim élnek a városban és jártam is ott!
A Niagarát is láttam! Azóta is a háttér a pc-n egy OK foto a vízesésről. Elnézést, ha nem a megfelelő helyről jelenkezem írásommal, de még nem tanultam bele a rendszerbe.

üdv pali55


----------



## csuri04 (2010 Május 20)

Sziasztok.


----------



## csuri04 (2010 Május 20)




----------



## csuri04 (2010 Május 20)

Köszi


----------



## Őrgróf (2010 Május 20)




----------



## Őrgróf (2010 Május 20)

Szép versike!


----------



## Őrgróf (2010 Május 20)




----------



## csuri04 (2010 Május 20)

Köszi


----------



## csuri04 (2010 Május 20)

Köszi


----------



## csuri04 (2010 Május 20)

Köszi


----------



## csuri04 (2010 Május 20)

Köszi


----------



## csuri04 (2010 Május 20)

Köszi


----------



## csuri04 (2010 Május 20)

Köszi


----------



## csuri04 (2010 Május 20)

Köszi


----------



## csuri04 (2010 Május 20)

Köszi


----------



## piros55 (2010 Május 21)

*Jó reggelt Mindenkinek !*


----------



## Forneus (2010 Május 21)

Halihó


----------



## Temati (2010 Május 21)

szia


----------



## Temati (2010 Május 21)

23654879lfkhjwefwetfnwefwe


----------



## Temati (2010 Május 21)

bnjkdbfbsdfsd


----------



## Temati (2010 Május 21)

dfnksdnfnsdkfnsd


----------



## Temati (2010 Május 21)

köszi
köszi
köszi
köszi
köszi
köszi
köszi


----------



## Temati (2010 Május 21)

kfnvodhfkdnkgfnsdfd


----------



## Temati (2010 Május 21)

fndfkdfsdfsdfsdfksdfsd


----------



## Temati (2010 Május 21)

2020200202020220220


----------



## Temati (2010 Május 21)

mvlcvlxclvxclvlxcvxcklvnjldflbvkdfnbkdfkvdfvgf


----------



## Temati (2010 Május 21)

megvan a 20


----------



## balsteffl (2010 Május 21)

köszönöm


----------



## orolyka (2010 Május 21)

dejó


----------



## orolyka (2010 Május 21)

így is lehet?


----------



## orolyka (2010 Május 21)

köszi


----------



## orolyka (2010 Május 21)

köszönöm


----------



## Forneus (2010 Május 21)

helló


----------



## orolyka (2010 Május 21)

bnvbnf


----------



## orolyka (2010 Május 21)

n7a4s57,ams57


----------



## orolyka (2010 Május 21)

fr678e5kmd67sw457


----------



## orolyka (2010 Május 21)

ed5678mek567


----------



## csitri (2010 Május 21)

1


----------



## orolyka (2010 Május 21)

123456789


----------



## csitri (2010 Május 21)

2


----------



## clupus (2010 Május 21)

sziasztok 22


----------



## csitri (2010 Május 21)

3


----------



## orolyka (2010 Május 21)

ljklot,mmehtjketokokksdiminookk


----------



## csitri (2010 Május 21)

4


----------



## clupus (2010 Május 21)

wwwwwqwqwqqwqwwwww


----------



## csitri (2010 Május 21)

5


----------



## clupus (2010 Május 21)

:444:


----------



## csitri (2010 Május 21)

6


----------



## csitri (2010 Május 21)

7


----------



## orolyka (2010 Május 21)

erskhtqoibt


----------



## clupus (2010 Május 21)

*ggggggeeeee*


----------



## csitri (2010 Május 21)

8


----------



## clupus (2010 Május 21)

ok gr


----------



## orolyka (2010 Május 21)

12


----------



## csitri (2010 Május 21)

9


----------



## clupus (2010 Május 21)

trtrtrre


----------



## csitri (2010 Május 21)

10


----------



## orolyka (2010 Május 21)

13


----------



## csitri (2010 Május 21)

11


----------



## orolyka (2010 Május 21)

14


----------



## clupus (2010 Május 21)

trt tttb


----------



## orolyka (2010 Május 21)

15


----------



## csitri (2010 Május 21)

12


----------



## orolyka (2010 Május 21)

ti is a 20-ra pályáztok?


----------



## csitri (2010 Május 21)

13


----------



## clupus (2010 Május 21)

23 a


----------



## csitri (2010 Május 21)

aha  14


----------



## clupus (2010 Május 21)

re


----------



## csitri (2010 Május 21)

15


----------



## orolyka (2010 Május 21)

17


----------



## clupus (2010 Május 21)

ererer


----------



## csitri (2010 Május 21)

16


----------



## clupus (2010 Május 21)

14


----------



## orolyka (2010 Május 21)

hihi 18


----------



## csitri (2010 Május 21)

17


----------



## clupus (2010 Május 21)

15


----------



## orolyka (2010 Május 21)

lálálálálá 19 srtznrtsz


----------



## csitri (2010 Május 21)

18


----------



## clupus (2010 Május 21)

16


----------



## orolyka (2010 Május 21)

ser546wshn456zba436ed567wn5sedm567ues56ed56uz7nj6


----------



## csitri (2010 Május 21)

19  na még egy


----------



## clupus (2010 Május 21)

17


----------



## orolyka (2010 Május 21)

drt6zwhn4e5d6z7nhjsw45wsx46m7ws56se46jn7ws456


----------



## csitri (2010 Május 21)

20   olléééé


----------



## clupus (2010 Május 21)

18


----------



## clupus (2010 Május 21)

18+1


----------



## clupus (2010 Május 21)

19+1


----------



## clupus (2010 Május 21)

Ok.


----------



## piros55 (2010 Május 21)

*Ismét itt vagyok !*


----------



## bt71 (2010 Május 21)

sziasztok


----------



## piros55 (2010 Május 21)

*Kukucs !*


----------



## Csuhas (2010 Május 21)

*Kell a húsz*

Miért is kell ez? Robot védelem? 1


----------



## Csuhas (2010 Május 21)

2


----------



## Csuhas (2010 Május 21)

3


----------



## timcsillag (2010 Május 21)

ez talán a 4.


----------



## timcsillag (2010 Május 21)

*5-öske*



timcsillag írta:


> ez talán a 4.



utána jön 5ödik:55:


----------



## timcsillag (2010 Május 21)

*6*



timcsillag írta:


> utána jön 5ödik:55:



6 hasad a pad


----------



## timcsillag (2010 Május 21)

*7*



timcsillag írta:


> 6 hasad a pad



7 az nem hetedhét


----------



## timcsillag (2010 Május 21)

*8*



timcsillag írta:


> 7 az nem hetedhét



8:shock:


----------



## timcsillag (2010 Május 21)

*9*



timcsillag írta:


> 8:shock:



9


----------



## timcsillag (2010 Május 21)

*10*



timcsillag írta:


> 9



10:d


----------



## timcsillag (2010 Május 21)

*11*



timcsillag írta:


> 10:d



11 :--:


----------



## timcsillag (2010 Május 21)

*12*



timcsillag írta:


> 11 :--:



12 kiss


----------



## Csuhas (2010 Május 21)

5


----------



## timcsillag (2010 Május 21)

*13*



timcsillag írta:


> 12 kiss


13 :8:


----------



## Csuhas (2010 Május 21)

Eh, unalmas 6


----------



## timcsillag (2010 Május 21)

*14*



timcsillag írta:


> 13 :8:



14:!:


----------



## Csuhas (2010 Május 21)

7 észnél légy


----------



## timcsillag (2010 Május 21)

*15*



timcsillag írta:


> 14:!:



15


----------



## timcsillag (2010 Május 21)

*16*



timcsillag írta:


> 15



16


----------



## timcsillag (2010 Május 21)

*17*



timcsillag írta:


> 16



17 :lol:


----------



## timcsillag (2010 Május 21)

*18*



timcsillag írta:


> 17 :lol:



18


----------



## timcsillag (2010 Május 21)

*19*



timcsillag írta:


> 18



19:222:


----------



## Csuhas (2010 Május 21)

8 leesett a polc


----------



## timcsillag (2010 Május 21)

*20*



timcsillag írta:


> 19:222:



20:88:


----------



## Csuhas (2010 Május 21)

9 te kis inyenc


----------



## Csuhas (2010 Május 21)

10 fel megvan


----------



## Csuhas (2010 Május 21)

akarom mondani fele + 1


----------



## timcsillag (2010 Május 21)

timcsillag írta:


> 18



:55:


----------



## Csuhas (2010 Május 21)

12


----------



## Csuhas (2010 Május 21)

13


----------



## Csuhas (2010 Május 21)

_Célbenőkör hédereg,
Mácsul gondorásznak.
Hibra gindő... Léderek
Szunnya ferte nyászlag._


----------



## Csuhas (2010 Május 21)

Írjon kiberotikus verset! - ragyogott fel hirtelen. - Legfeljebb öt sor legyen, de szóljon szerelemről, árulásról és halálról, a néger kérdésről és a nimfomániáról, legyen benne a bonyolult női lélek extrém konfliktushelyzetben történő meghasonlásának ábrázolása, a középkori feudális viszonyok és erkölcsök maró bírálata, rímeljen, és minden szó k betűvel kezdődjön!


----------



## Csuhas (2010 Május 21)

_Kóbor kaffer kószál királylány kertjében._


----------



## Csuhas (2010 Május 21)

_Királylány kacéran kacsint kéjvágyó kedvében._


----------



## Csuhas (2010 Május 21)

_Kapj karodba, kaffer! Király kinéz, kiált:_


----------



## Csuhas (2010 Május 21)

_Katonák! Kürtszó, kivégzés. Királylány kacag kuszán._


----------



## Csuhas (2010 Május 21)

_Kegyetlen kor! Kicsapongó, koronás kurtizán!_


----------



## a100 (2010 Május 21)

1


----------



## a100 (2010 Május 21)

2


----------



## a100 (2010 Május 21)

3


----------



## a100 (2010 Május 21)

4


----------



## a100 (2010 Május 21)

5


----------



## a100 (2010 Május 21)

6


----------



## a100 (2010 Május 21)

7


----------



## a100 (2010 Május 21)

8


----------



## a100 (2010 Május 21)

9


----------



## a100 (2010 Május 21)

10


----------



## a100 (2010 Május 21)

11


----------



## a100 (2010 Május 21)

12


----------



## a100 (2010 Május 21)

13


----------



## a100 (2010 Május 21)

14


----------



## a100 (2010 Május 21)

15


----------



## a100 (2010 Május 21)

16


----------



## a100 (2010 Május 21)

17


----------



## a100 (2010 Május 21)

18


----------



## a100 (2010 Május 21)

19


----------



## a100 (2010 Május 21)

20


----------



## gn1960 (2010 Május 21)

Jé, ez ilyen egyszerű lenne?


----------



## barbie baba (2010 Május 21)

Melitta írta:


> 1, jelen


----------



## barbie baba (2010 Május 21)

a100 írta:


> 19


 hali


----------



## barbie baba (2010 Május 21)

"A pasik olyanok mint a halak, van agyuk de a farkuk irányítja őket


----------



## barbie baba (2010 Május 21)

Nem tudunk mindent megtenni azonnal, de azonnal tudunk tenni valamit.


----------



## barbie baba (2010 Május 21)

Hóhérok az eleven vágyak,
Átok a legszebb jelen is:
Elhagylak, mert nagyon kivánlak.


----------



## barbie baba (2010 Május 21)

A tényből kiindulva, hogy a Teremtő az emberek intelligenciáját korlátozta, igen sportszerűtlennek tűnik, hogy az ostobasággal nem tette ugyanezt.


----------



## barbie baba (2010 Május 21)

Napjaink meg vannak számlálva. A statisztikusok szorgalmasak.


----------



## barbie baba (2010 Május 21)

Ha az igénytelenséget fűtőenergiává lehetne átalakítani, bezárhatnák az atomreaktorokat.


----------



## barbie baba (2010 Május 21)

Roppant kimerítő ez a szerelem nevezetű bomlott valamicsoda.


----------



## barbie baba (2010 Május 21)

Ateista voltam, mielőtt rájöttem, hogy én vagyok az Isten.


----------



## barbie baba (2010 Május 21)

Ha olyan férfit keresel, aki vonzó, jó humorú, eszes, határozott, érzékeny, remek szerető, ugyanakkor ragaszkodó és romantikus - válts mozijegyet.


----------



## barbie baba (2010 Május 21)

Beiratkoztam egy reinkarnációs tanfolyamra. Drága volt, de hát egyszer élünk. XD


----------



## barbie baba (2010 Május 21)

Mosolyogj, és az egész világ idiótának fog tartani. Vavyan Fable


----------



## barbie baba (2010 Május 21)

Az átlagember alvásigénye: még öt perc.


----------



## barbie baba (2010 Május 21)

Ha az élet adott neked egy citromot, csavard ki, és nyiss egy limonádéstandot.


----------



## barbie baba (2010 Május 21)

A legtöbb ember bólogat telefonbeszélgetés közben, holott ez színtiszta energiapocsékolás.


----------



## barbie baba (2010 Május 21)

Az íráshoz nem kell más, csak idő és pihent agy. Meg persze egy toll sem árt.


----------



## barbie baba (2010 Május 21)

A legtöbb pasi úgy tudja, egyébként élettapasztalatból, hogy a női alak az első terhességig tart, és azután egy hóemberrel fognak együtt élni.


----------



## barbie baba (2010 Május 21)

Veszélyes dolog a jövő. Szünet nélkül azzal fenyeget, hogy bekövetkezik.


----------



## barbie baba (2010 Május 21)

Ha nem maradhatok veled, belepusztulok. Legyöngül az immunrendszerem, és végez velem valami tífusz.


----------



## gn1960 (2010 Május 21)

Ha a májusi eső aranyat ér, akkor Magyarország kilábal a válságból...!


----------



## tigerlily (2010 Május 21)

sziasztok


----------



## tigerlily (2010 Május 21)

1


----------



## tigerlily (2010 Május 21)

2


----------



## tigerlily (2010 Május 21)

3


----------



## tigerlily (2010 Május 21)

4


----------



## tigerlily (2010 Május 21)

5


----------



## tigerlily (2010 Május 21)

6


----------



## tigerlily (2010 Május 21)

7


----------



## tigerlily (2010 Május 21)

8


----------



## tigerlily (2010 Május 21)

9


----------



## tigerlily (2010 Május 21)

10


----------



## tigerlily (2010 Május 21)

11


----------



## tigerlily (2010 Május 21)

12


----------



## tigerlily (2010 Május 21)

13


----------



## tigerlily (2010 Május 21)

14


----------



## tigerlily (2010 Május 21)

15


----------



## tigerlily (2010 Május 21)

16


----------



## tigerlily (2010 Május 21)

17


----------



## tigerlily (2010 Május 21)

18


----------



## tigerlily (2010 Május 21)

19


----------



## Mayababa75 (2010 Május 21)

*20-*

Sziasztok.Most léptem be


----------



## Mayababa75 (2010 Május 21)

*19-*

Az én lányom 5 éves és elsírtam magam amikor a verset mondta.


----------



## Mayababa75 (2010 Május 21)

*18-*

Anyukám anyukám találd ki,
hogy az én nagy kincsem tudod ki.
Ki más is lehetne ha nem te,
ültess hát gyorsan az öledbe.


----------



## Mayababa75 (2010 Május 21)

*16-*

Csak írok, hogy teljen


----------



## Mayababa75 (2010 Május 21)

*15-*

..I-ke készen van a fejecske


----------



## Mayababa75 (2010 Május 21)

*14-*

Lassan,lassan...


----------



## Mayababa75 (2010 Május 21)

*13-*

nagyon lassan...


----------



## Mayababa75 (2010 Május 21)

*12-*

már nem sok van hátra...


----------



## Mayababa75 (2010 Május 21)

*11-*

11 még


----------



## Mayababa75 (2010 Május 21)

*10-*

10


----------



## Mayababa75 (2010 Május 21)

*9-*

visszaszámlálás


----------



## Mayababa75 (2010 Május 21)

*8-*

8...


----------



## Mayababa75 (2010 Május 21)

*7-*

7...


----------



## Mayababa75 (2010 Május 21)

*6-*

hat...


----------



## Mayababa75 (2010 Május 21)

*5-*

5...


----------



## Mayababa75 (2010 Május 21)

*4-*

4...


----------



## Mayababa75 (2010 Május 21)

*3-*

3...


----------



## Mayababa75 (2010 Május 21)

*2-*

2...


----------



## Mayababa75 (2010 Május 21)

*1-*

1...:razz:


----------



## Mayababa75 (2010 Május 21)

*0-*

kell még???


----------



## Mayababa75 (2010 Május 21)

*bent vagyok*

zéró


----------



## Mayababa75 (2010 Május 21)

*.*

holnapután megint jövök:wink:


----------



## natinna (2010 Május 21)

miért van az, hogy már vagy 21 hozzászólást írtam, mégse tudom megnyitni a fájlokat?, és már min két napja regisztráltam


----------



## galano (2010 Május 21)

hali...


----------



## galano (2010 Május 21)

... mindenkinek


----------



## galano (2010 Május 21)

=)


----------



## galano (2010 Május 21)

=d


----------



## galano (2010 Május 21)

wow...


----------



## galano (2010 Május 21)

... már ...


----------



## galano (2010 Május 21)

... csak ...


----------



## galano (2010 Május 21)

... 7 ...


----------



## galano (2010 Május 21)

... hozzászólás


----------



## galano (2010 Május 21)




----------



## retibor77 (2010 Május 21)

heloka


----------



## Iceman79 (2010 Május 21)

egy


----------



## Iceman79 (2010 Május 21)

2


----------



## Iceman79 (2010 Május 21)

3


----------



## Iceman79 (2010 Május 21)

4


----------



## Iceman79 (2010 Május 21)

5


----------



## Iceman79 (2010 Május 21)

6


----------



## Iceman79 (2010 Május 21)

7


----------



## Iceman79 (2010 Május 21)

8


----------



## Iceman79 (2010 Május 21)

9


----------



## Iceman79 (2010 Május 21)

10


----------



## Iceman79 (2010 Május 21)

11


----------



## Iceman79 (2010 Május 21)

12


----------



## Iceman79 (2010 Május 21)

13


----------



## Iceman79 (2010 Május 21)

14


----------



## Iceman79 (2010 Május 21)

15


----------



## Iceman79 (2010 Május 21)

16


----------



## Iceman79 (2010 Május 21)

17


----------



## Iceman79 (2010 Május 21)

18


----------



## Iceman79 (2010 Május 21)

19


----------



## Iceman79 (2010 Május 21)

20


----------



## MGS (2010 Május 21)

hjhkjhkj


----------



## MGS (2010 Május 21)

gnsbh


----------



## LBruno (2010 Május 21)

Köszönöm a témát!


----------



## register.zoli (2010 Május 21)

jelen


----------



## register.zoli (2010 Május 21)

jelen2


----------



## register.zoli (2010 Május 21)

jelen3


----------



## register.zoli (2010 Május 21)

jelen4


----------



## register.zoli (2010 Május 21)

jelen5


----------



## register.zoli (2010 Május 21)

jelen6


----------



## register.zoli (2010 Május 21)

jelen7


----------



## register.zoli (2010 Május 21)

jelen8


----------



## register.zoli (2010 Május 21)

jelen9


----------



## register.zoli (2010 Május 21)

jelen10


----------



## register.zoli (2010 Május 21)

jelen11


----------



## register.zoli (2010 Május 21)

jelen12


----------



## register.zoli (2010 Május 21)

jelen13


----------



## register.zoli (2010 Május 21)

jelen14


----------



## register.zoli (2010 Május 21)

jelen15


----------



## register.zoli (2010 Május 21)

jelen16


----------



## register.zoli (2010 Május 21)

jelen17


----------



## register.zoli (2010 Május 21)

jelen18


----------



## register.zoli (2010 Május 21)

jelen19


----------



## register.zoli (2010 Május 21)

jelen20


----------



## register.zoli (2010 Május 21)

jelen


----------



## indianspirit (2010 Május 21)

N


----------



## indianspirit (2010 Május 21)

N2


----------



## indianspirit (2010 Május 21)

N3


----------



## indianspirit (2010 Május 21)

N4


----------



## indianspirit (2010 Május 21)

N5


----------



## indianspirit (2010 Május 21)

N6


----------



## indianspirit (2010 Május 21)

N7


----------



## indianspirit (2010 Május 21)

N8


----------



## indianspirit (2010 Május 21)

N9


----------



## indianspirit (2010 Május 21)

N10


----------



## indianspirit (2010 Május 21)

N11


----------



## indianspirit (2010 Május 21)

N12


----------



## indianspirit (2010 Május 21)

N13


----------



## indianspirit (2010 Május 21)

N14


----------



## indianspirit (2010 Május 21)

N15


----------



## indianspirit (2010 Május 21)

N16


----------



## indianspirit (2010 Május 21)

N17


----------



## indianspirit (2010 Május 21)

N18


----------



## indianspirit (2010 Május 21)

N19


----------



## indianspirit (2010 Május 21)

N20


----------



## eaposztrof (2010 Május 21)

hasznos oldal hasznos tartalommal, köszi.


----------



## retibor77 (2010 Május 21)

rt1


----------



## retibor77 (2010 Május 21)

rt2


----------



## Kolduló Renegát (2010 Május 21)

*köszönet*



Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg




hello 1


----------



## Kolduló Renegát (2010 Május 21)

hello 2


----------



## Kolduló Renegát (2010 Május 21)

hello 3


----------



## Kolduló Renegát (2010 Május 21)

*hello*

hello


----------



## szotsandrea (2010 Május 21)

Köszönjük!!!


----------



## szotsandrea (2010 Május 21)

1+1=2


----------



## LBruno (2010 Május 21)

Köszönet másodszor


----------



## LBruno (2010 Május 21)

Köszönet harmadszor


----------



## LBruno (2010 Május 21)

Köszönet negyedszer


----------



## LBruno (2010 Május 21)

Köszönet ötödször


----------



## LBruno (2010 Május 21)

Köszönet hatodszor


----------



## LBruno (2010 Május 21)

Köszönet hetedszer


----------



## LBruno (2010 Május 21)

Köszönet nyolcadszor


----------



## LBruno (2010 Május 21)

Köszönet kilencedszer


----------



## LBruno (2010 Május 21)

Köszönet tizedszer


----------



## alexandrakiado (2010 Május 21)

sajnos még nincs meg de majd meg lesz


----------



## alexandrakiado (2010 Május 21)

Hi


----------



## alexandrakiado (2010 Május 21)

_*!!!!!*_*++++----*


----------



## 1.szasza (2010 Május 21)

helló


----------



## 1.szasza (2010 Május 21)

ja és jó estét!


----------



## 1.szasza (2010 Május 21)

és jó napot holnapra!


----------



## 1.szasza (2010 Május 21)

de előbb jó reggelt majd!


----------



## 1.szasza (2010 Május 21)

és kellemes hétvégét!


----------



## 1.szasza (2010 Május 21)

na, de most jó éjszakát!


----------



## johney (2010 Május 22)

*mo jelene*

szeretnek letolteni egy doksit ezért megosztok egy érdekes cikket a nagyvilágbűl:


----------



## johney (2010 Május 22)

*dr drábik :*

Dr. Drábik János válogatott írásaili {text-align: justify; margin-bottom: 3pt;}A rendszerváltás szabadvállalkozáson, versenyen alapuló piacgazdaságot, valamint népszuverenitáson alapuló parlamenti demokráciát ígért a magyar népnek, amely majd lehetővé teszi Magyarország felzárkózását a fejlett országokhoz. Ma már tudjuk, hogy a termelő gazdaság 20%-os összezsugorodása folyamatosan tart 8 éve, másfél millió magyar elvesztette munkáját és a lakosság nagyobb része lényegesen nehezebben él, mint a rendszerváltás előtt. Az Államadósságkezelő Központ 1997. májusi tájékoztatója szerint a külső- és belső államadósság együttesen az év első negyedében további 130 milliárddal növekedett és elérte az 5.060 milliárd forintot, mintegy 28 milliárd dolláros összeget. A korábbi 156 milliárd forint kamatmentes lejáratnélküli adósságállományt felváltotta egy új adósságelem, a Magyar Nemzeti Bankkal szembeni devizahitel, amelynek kamattal növelt összege 1997. március végén 1.787 milliárd forint volt. Azt is bejelentették, hogy az MNB - noha Surányi György elnök szerint erre az országnak nincs szüksége, - mégis megkezdte további egymilliárd dollár államkötvény értékesítését a nemzetközi pénzpiacokon. Vagyis folytatódik az adósság-spirál. Magyarország külső adósságának belsővé változtatása is megtörtént. Ez azért káros, mert a belső adósság kamatterhe 2-3 százalékkal nagyobb, mint amit a nemzetközi pénzpiacokon kérnek. Az államadósság évi adósságszolgálati terhe meghaladja a 800 milliárd forintot. Ennek az összegnek a túlnyomó részét a társadalom jómódú egyötöde kapja közvetve, vagy közvetlenül a bankokon és a pénzintézeteken keresztül. Az adósságszolgálat fedezete az adó, amelyet döntően a bérből és fizetésből élők fizetnek. Egy magyarországi tanár, munkás vagy alkalmazott ma több személyi jövedelemadót és bérjárulékot fizet, mint egy milliókat kereső vállalkozó, vagy bankár.


----------



## johney (2010 Május 22)

*Limonádé receptek*

Ezt az alapreceptet nagyon könnyű megjegyezni, csupán az arányok számára kell emlékezni. A csészetermészetesen lehet akármi más mértékegység is (pl bögre, pohár stb) – csupán az arányok számítanak.


*Hozzávalók:* 1 csésze cukor, 1 csésze víz (a sziruphoz) - 1 csésze citrom leve, 3 csésze víz
*Elkészítés:* A cukrot és a vizet főzzük fel, és keverjük el sziruppá. (Tipp: a sziruphoz adhatunk 1 citrom lereszelt héját is!) Csavarjuk ki a citromokat (kb 6db), és keverjük el a vízzel. Adjuk hozzá a kihűlt szirupot, majd hűtsük le a hűtőszekrényben. Ha túl édes, adjunk hozzá több citromlevet, ha túl tömény, adjunk hozzá több vizet.


----------



## johney (2010 Május 22)

*Egyszerű limonádé*


*Hozzávalók:* 4 kezeletlen citrom, 6dkg cukor, 6dl víz
*Elkészítés:* egy robotgéppel turmixoljuk össze az alapanyagokat, majd szűrjük át egy szűrőn.


----------



## johney (2010 Május 22)

*Egyszerű limeade
*


*Hozzávalók:* 1 csésze zöldcitrom leve, 1 csésze cukor, 4 csésze víz, zöldcitrom héj csíkok, mentalevelek
*Elkészítés*: keverjük el a cukrot, zöldcitromlevet, és vizet. Díszítsük mentalevelekkel és zöldcitrom csíkokkal


----------



## johney (2010 Május 22)

*Citrus limonádé*


*Hozzávalók:* 2 csésze friss narancslé, 1 csésze zöldcitrom leve, ½ csésze citrom leve, 1 csésze cukor, 6-8 csésze víz, narancs, citrom, zöldcitrom szeletek.
*Elkészítés:* keverjük el a vizet és a citrus leveket, majd adjuk hozzá a cukrot, és keverjük addig, amíg a cukor teljesen elolvad. Adjuk hozzá a citrus szeleteket. (Tipp: a narancsot helyettesíthetjük mandarinnal vagy greapfruit-tal is!)


----------



## johney (2010 Május 22)

*Gyömbéres limonádé
*


*Hozzávalók:* 6 kezeletlen citrom, 20dkg cukor, 3cm-es gyömbér darab (megpucolva),7.5 dl víz
*Elkészítés: *pucoljunk meg egy citromot, majd a citromhéjat, cukrot és a gyömbért főzzük fel 2.5dl vízben. Kevergessük 4-5 percig, amíg egy szirupot kapunk. Hagyjuk lehűlni, majd a citrom héjat és a gyömbér darabot dobjuk el (minél tovább hagyjuk a gyömbért benne, annál erősebb lesz az íze). Csavarjuk ki a citromokat, majd egy kancsóban öntsük össze a citromlevet a kihűlt sziruppal és a maradék vízzel.


----------



## johney (2010 Május 22)

*Málnás limonádé*


*Hozzávalók:* 45 dkg málna, 5dkg cukor, 3 bio citrom, 1L szódavíz
*Elkészítés: *a málnát megszórjuk a cukorral, 1 órán át pihentetjük, majd turmixgéppel eldolgozzuk és átpréseljük egy szűrőn. Egy kancsóba töltjük, hozzáadjuk a citromok reszelt héját és kipréselt levét, szódavízzel felöntjük, és mentalevelekkel díszítjük.


----------



## johney (2010 Május 22)

*Chilis limonádé*


 *Hozzávalók:* 1 csésze citrom leve, 1 csésze juharszirup, 4 csésze víz, ¼ tk chilipor vagy erős paprika.
 *Elkészítés:* keverjük el az alapanyagokat.


----------



## johney (2010 Május 22)

*Egészséges limonádék*
A fenti recepteket egészségesebbé varázsolhatjuk, ha a cukrot helyettesítjük fruktózzal (fele mennyiségben) vagy mézzel, esetleg agávé sziruppal, de kombinálhatjuk egyéb frissen préselt gyümölcslével is (pl almalé, ananászlé). Íme egy-két példa:


----------



## johney (2010 Május 22)

*Szuper egészséges limonádé*
Hőségben ez a limonádé nagyon kellemes és szomjoltó – mivel nem tartalmaz cukrot, diétázóknak különösen ajánljuk.


 *Hozzávalók:* 1 citrom-zöldcitrom leve, 2-3 dl szánsavas ásványvíz (magas szodium tartalmú, mint pl Pellegrino), 1 szelet citrom
 *Elkészítés:* csavarjuk ki egy pohárba a citrom/zöldcitrom levét, majd öntsük rá az ásványvizet. Adjuk hozzá a citrom karikát.


----------



## johney (2010 Május 22)

*Tippek*


 

1 csésze citromlé kb 6 citrom kicsavart leve, míg 1 csésze cukor 20dkg cukornak felel meg
 A cukrot redukálhatjuk 2/3-ra, nem vehető nagyon észre a különbség (de a derekunkon igen)!
 A szirupokat előre is elkészíthetjük – két hétig eláll a hűtőben
A limonádét elkészítés után legalább 30-40 percig hűtsük a hűtőszekrényben
 Tálalás előtt adjunk hozzá citrom, zöldcitrom szeleteket és sok-sok jégkockát – díszítsük mentalevelekkel!
 Kánikulában a poharak peremét dörzsöljük be egy szelet citrommal, majd nyomjuk sóba – ezután töltsük poharakba a limonádét (lásd kép)
 Az alap limonádét ízesíthetjük egyéb gyümölcsökkel is – pl leönthetünk vele 1 reszelt zöldalmát vagy egy éjjelen át áztathatunk bele 4-5 bodzavirágot vagy egy maréknyi mentát, de akár elkeverhetjük levendulavirág főzettel is!

 Remek ital gyerekeknek – pl gyerekzsúrokra
 Remek grill-partikhoz, nyári bulikra
 Piknikre öntsük át egy jól záró termoszba vagy műanyag palackba


----------



## johney (2010 Május 22)

Nyári italok

Nyáron különösen fontos a rendszeres folyadékfogyasztás, hiszen sokkal többet verejtékezünk, mint télen. Sajnos sokan fordulnak szomjasan cukros, szánsavas üdítőkhöz, amelyek valójában fokozzák a szomjúságot. Íme néhány tuti tipp és sok-sok recept *nyári italok* készítéséhez és fogyasztásához..


----------



## johney (2010 Május 22)

*Tippek*


*Víz *- a legfontosabb a sok víz fogyasztás, ezáltal pótoljuk az elvesztett folyadékot a szervezetünkben. Azonban a szénsavas víz nem ideális, mert se a gyomrot, se a fogainkat nem kíméli, s mivel oldja a kalciumot, abszolút nem ajánlott kismamák, szoptatós anyukák, menstruáló nők és gyerekek számára. A vizet gyereknek izgalmasabbá tehetjük házilag készített szörp vagy friss gyümölcslé hozzáadásával. Felnőttek számára frissítő az, ha citromot vagy zöldcitromot csavarunk a jéghideg vízbe. Felbontott palackozott ásványvizet mindig tartsunk hűtőszekrényben (napon soha műanyag flakonban) és fogyasszuk el 24 órán belül! Lásd egészséges konyha>>


----------



## johney (2010 Május 22)

*Tea* – a trópusokon forró teát isznak az emberek a nagy melegben. Egyrészt ezáltal többet verejtékeznek, amely lehűti a testet, másrészt feljebb megy a testhőmérsékletünk, így a külvilág kevésbé érződik melegnek. Továbbá ajánlott pici sót is tenni a teába, amely pótolja a verejtékezés által elveszített sót, így kevésbé szédelgünk a hőségben. Amerikában nagyon népszerű a jeges tea (ice tea) – ez is nagyon frissítő lehet, és könnyen elkészíthető, csupán lehűtött teát jégkockákra öntünk. Különösen egészséges és finom zöldteával, vörös teával készítve – de gyümölcs és gyógynövény teák is ideálisak lehetnek hidegen, néhány csepp citrommal felfrissítve.


----------



## johney (2010 Május 22)

*Frissen préselt levek* - a nyári gyümölcsök, zöldségek különösen alkalmasak préselésre, ezek nem csupán frissítő hatást érnek el, de méregtelenítik a szervezetünket. Frissen préselt nyers zöldségeket, gyümölcsöket azonban csakis éhgyomorra igyunk, és lehetőleg öt percen belül a préselés után (éppen ezért nem alkalmas hűtőszekrényben való tárolásra sem).


----------



## johney (2010 Május 22)

*Smoothie* - a gyerekek egyik kedvence, de felnőttek számára is üdítő hatású lehet a friss gyümölcspüré turmix, amit joghurttal, kefirrel is lehet kombinálni. Smoothie receptek>>


----------



## johney (2010 Május 22)

*Limonádé* - a nyári szezon egyik alapitala, felhasználhatjuk üdítők és koktélok készítéshez is. Limonádé receptek>>


----------



## johney (2010 Május 22)

*Alkohol*


Az alkohollal nyáron különösen vigyázni kell, mert nagyon hamar hat. Így igyunk inkább olyan alkoholos italokat, amelyek gyengék, vagy alkalmasak hígításra. A grill partikon felszolgált koktélokkal különösen vigyázzunk, mert a sok gyümölcsös likőr nagyon megtévesztő, nem beszélve a kalóriákról! Íme néhány fantasztikus nyári koktél recept>>


----------



## johney (2010 Május 22)

*Pezsgő* – talán a nyár legüdítőbb alkoholos itala, hiszen hideg, bugyborékos és kalóriaszegény. Azonban nagy különbség van palackban erjesztett és a szén-dioxiddal dúsított pezsgő között (lásd pezsgő tippek). A tartályban erjesztett pezsgők azonban ideálisak pezsgős koktélok készítéséhez. Ha vendégeket várunk, és vezetnek, ne feledkezzünk megalkoholmentes koktélokról sem!


----------



## johney (2010 Május 22)

Ha alkoholt iszunk, minden pohár után igyunk meg egy pohár vizet is, így kevésbé leszünk spiccesek, és a másnaposságot is elkerülhetjük!


----------



## ginewera (2010 Május 22)

*Aki csak be szeretne köszönni*



Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg



Szervusztok, most léptem be, hajtok a 20 hozzászólásra. 
üdv: ginewera


----------



## piros55 (2010 Május 22)

*Üdvözlök Mindenkit !*


----------



## ktomi1 (2010 Május 22)

koszonom


----------



## ktomi1 (2010 Május 22)

mindenkinek köszönöm


----------



## ktomi1 (2010 Május 22)

jó az oldal


----------



## ktomi1 (2010 Május 22)

szlovákiából vagyok


----------



## ktomi1 (2010 Május 22)

Ha alkoholt iszunk, minden pohár után igyunk meg egy pohár vizet is, így kevésbé leszünk spiccesek, és a másnaposságot is elkerülhetjük!


----------



## ktomi1 (2010 Május 22)

már csak 17


----------



## ktomi1 (2010 Május 22)

már csak 56


----------



## ktomi1 (2010 Május 22)

nem soká meglesz


----------



## ktomi1 (2010 Május 22)

már csak 10 üzi


----------



## ktomi1 (2010 Május 22)

tetszik a fórum


----------



## ktomi1 (2010 Május 22)

már csak 8 üzi kell


----------



## ktomi1 (2010 Május 22)

jók a filmek


----------



## ktomi1 (2010 Május 22)

sok könyv is van itt


----------



## ktomi1 (2010 Május 22)

már csak5


----------



## ktomi1 (2010 Május 22)

már csak4


----------



## EridanusHUN (2010 Május 22)

kezdjuk


----------



## Xrsss (2010 Május 22)

:d


----------



## Xrsss (2010 Május 22)

:d:d


----------



## Xrsss (2010 Május 22)




----------



## Xrsss (2010 Május 22)




----------



## Xrsss (2010 Május 22)

:d:s


----------



## Xrsss (2010 Május 22)

:d:s:d


----------



## Xrsss (2010 Május 22)

::d:d:d:d


----------



## Xrsss (2010 Május 22)

7


----------



## Xrsss (2010 Május 22)

8


----------



## Xrsss (2010 Május 22)

9


----------



## Xrsss (2010 Május 22)

10


----------



## karolacsud (2010 Május 22)

meg csak 15van hatra


----------



## Xrsss (2010 Május 22)

11


----------



## Xrsss (2010 Május 22)

12


----------



## iBat (2010 Május 22)

sziasztok xD


----------



## Xrsss (2010 Május 22)

13


----------



## iBat (2010 Május 22)

na most floodolok még párat ha nem baj xD


----------



## iBat (2010 Május 22)

wiii még 17...


----------



## desire (2010 Május 22)

Üdv. Hogy telik a napotok?


----------



## desire (2010 Május 22)

1


----------



## iBat (2010 Május 22)

wiiii még 16..


----------



## Xrsss (2010 Május 22)

14


----------



## desire (2010 Május 22)

Elfelejtettem, hol járok... 15...16???


----------



## iBat (2010 Május 22)

wiiii még 15...


----------



## desire (2010 Május 22)

Ez van, ha az ember belefeledkezik a fórumozásba


----------



## Xrsss (2010 Május 22)

15


----------



## desire (2010 Május 22)

most akkor 16 vagy 17? hihi


----------



## iBat (2010 Május 22)

tudna nekem vki segíteni?:S le kéne szedni 1 számot innen, de nem tudok, mert most regeltem...


----------



## Xrsss (2010 Május 22)

16


----------



## desire (2010 Május 22)

Lehet, nincs is meg még a 16... számolnom kellett volna -.-"


----------



## Xrsss (2010 Május 22)

17


----------



## iBat (2010 Május 22)

plíz vki *.* vegyetek fel msn-re: [email protected]
naon fontos lenne :S


----------



## Xrsss (2010 Május 22)

18


----------



## Xrsss (2010 Május 22)

19


----------



## Xrsss (2010 Május 22)

20


----------



## iBat (2010 Május 22)

Xrsss te se tudnál nekem leszedni 1 számot innen?xD


----------



## Picur1979 (2010 Május 22)

21


----------



## ladysnape (2010 Május 22)

halihó


----------



## mslaszlo (2010 Május 22)

Szép napot!


----------



## fujudit (2010 Május 22)

20


----------



## fujudit (2010 Május 22)

20 20


----------



## piros55 (2010 Május 22)

*Szép ünnepet Mindenkinek !*


----------



## fujudit (2010 Május 22)

19


----------



## Csornai601 (2010 Május 22)

*örülök*

sziasztok! nagyon örülök, hogy van ez a fórum  szeretlek titeket


----------



## Csornai601 (2010 Május 22)

*.,.,*

Véleményem szerint mintaszerűen szép gondolatokat közvetítenek az általatok leírt dalszövegek. Remarkably well done! Üdv.


----------



## Csornai601 (2010 Május 22)

*.,.,*

Emberek, hol vagytok ? csökken az aktivitás ???


----------



## Csornai601 (2010 Május 22)

*.,.,*

A magyar nyelv szinte gyönyörű !!!


----------



## Csornai601 (2010 Május 22)

*.,.,*

Lenke ! miért írsz ilyen hosszút ? úgyse olvassuk el végig.. kinek van hozzá kedve ? belaszunk a negyedénél olyan hosszú...Üdv!


----------



## Csornai601 (2010 Május 22)

*.,.,*

millió, millió, millió puszi nektek fórumtagok


----------



## Csornai601 (2010 Május 22)

*.,.,*

Olyan jó köztetek lenni


----------



## Csornai601 (2010 Május 22)

*,.,*

Cunci úhh úh


----------



## Csornai601 (2010 Május 22)

*.,.,*

köszönöm )))


----------



## Csornai601 (2010 Május 22)

*,.,.*

Főpingrit láttátok mostanában ??


----------



## Csornai601 (2010 Május 22)

*.,.,*

köszönjétek meg az üzenetem


----------



## Csornai601 (2010 Május 22)

*.,.,*

borazsztó :S


----------



## Csornai601 (2010 Május 22)

*.,.,*

et főszt ven á szí jó szmáááj


----------



## Csornai601 (2010 Május 22)

*pp*

én az egészségügyben dolgozom. haematológiai asszisztens vagyok bacameg


----------



## Csornai601 (2010 Május 22)

*.,.,*

el akarok menni veleeteek a balatonra egy hétre nyaralni


----------



## Csornai601 (2010 Május 22)

ti mind ivósok vagytok 

ti ismeritek szikszi laurát ??


----------



## panpeti (2010 Május 22)

Az élet értelmét Isten nélkül nem találod meg.


----------



## karolacsud (2010 Május 22)

az elet a kolcsonos szereteten mulik szeresd embertarsaidat.


----------



## karolacsud (2010 Május 22)

kerekezik


----------



## karolacsud (2010 Május 22)

tevegel


----------



## karolacsud (2010 Május 22)

felszeletel


----------



## Zuzmicska (2010 Május 22)

legelészik


----------



## karolacsud (2010 Május 22)

irjatok meg nekem is hogy kell letolteni a filmet. kerdezni nem szegyen!!


----------



## karolacsud (2010 Május 22)

megkerlek kuldjetek el nnekem is a: A titok cimu filmet.


----------



## JustGab (2010 Május 22)

Itt vagyok énis ám


----------



## panpeti (2010 Május 22)

jelen, jelen, jelen, jelen, jelen, jelen, jelen, jelen, jelen, jelen, jelen, jelen, jelen, jelen, jelen, jelen, jelen, jelen, jelen, jelen, jelen, jelen, jelen, jelen
és mégsem tudok letölteni


----------



## Balance6181 (2010 Május 22)

*első*

A honlapra akkor akadtam rá véletlenül, amikor az Aspektus könyveket kerestem. Biztosan megtalálhatóak a letöltések között, de azért közzéteszem a címet, a szerző, Moetrius is arra biztat, hogy minél több emberhez jussanak el gondolatai.
íme: www.moetrius.hu


----------



## Balance6181 (2010 Május 22)

*második*

www.moetrius.hu folytatása 1
A weblap célja: http://www.moetrius.hu/pdf/weblapcelja.pdf


----------



## Balance6181 (2010 Május 22)

*harmadik*

www.moetrius.hu folytatása 2
30 db könyv van, nem tölthető le mindegyik, de megrendelhető. A honlapon minden információ megtalálható.
Az első 6 könyvcím:
0: Bevezető könyv - Szemléletváltás
1: A tér és az idő kialakulása
2: A Sík és a Tér
3: A változás és rendezettség téridőre kifejtett hatásai
4: A gravitáció és az idő törvényei
5: Az ötödik dimenzió


----------



## Balance6181 (2010 Május 22)

*negyedik*

www.moetrius.hu folytatása 3
További 5 könyvcím:
6: Szintézis
7: Titltott Természeti Törvények
8: Az élet históriája
9: Az idő rendje
10: Komplexitás - Kiút


----------



## Balance6181 (2010 Május 22)

*ötödik*

www.moetrius.hu folytatása 4
További 5 könyvcím:
11: Élet és változás
12: Élet és szimmetria
13: Isten hagyatéka
14: Hatalom és legitimitás
15: Változó tér


----------



## Balance6181 (2010 Május 22)

*hatodik*

www.moetrius.hu folytatása 5
További 5 könyvcím:
16: Univerzitás vagy egyediség
17: Az életbuborék
18: Káosz és rendezettség
19: Az ideális társadalom
20: Magyarország betegsége


----------



## Balance6181 (2010 Május 22)

*hetedik*

www.moetrius.hu folytatása 6
További 5 könyvcím:
21: Újraosztás
22: Az Isteni tér Rendje
23: Elporlódás
24: Feltámadás
25: A fekete könyv


----------



## Balance6181 (2010 Május 22)

*nyolcadik*

www.moetrius.hu folytatása 7
További 5 könyvcím:
26: A Tao útja
27: Szervezett egészség
28: Az állandó eredőjű Univerzum
29: Észlelések, összefüggések és analógiák
30: Többszintes igazság


----------



## Balance6181 (2010 Május 22)

*kilencedik*

Az alábbi könyv érdekelne: 
Rees Martin: Kezdetek kezdete


----------



## Balance6181 (2010 Május 22)

*tizedik*

És még ez a könyv is érdekelne:
Balázs Béla: Az univerzumok családfája


----------



## Balance6181 (2010 Május 22)

*tizenegyedik*

És még ez is:
Gustaf Arrhenius: Élet a káoszból


----------



## Balance6181 (2010 Május 22)

*tizenkettedik*

és még ez is:
Hargitai Károly: Vészharang


----------



## Balance6181 (2010 Május 22)

*tizenharmadik*

sőt még ez is:
David Suzuki: A szent harmónia


----------



## Balance6181 (2010 Május 22)

*tizennegyedik*

Mára elég ennyi hozzászólás, holnap is nap...


----------



## vevikk (2010 Május 22)

In


----------



## vevikk (2010 Május 22)

kedvencet


----------



## Csornai601 (2010 Május 22)

*áú*

Énekem a következő:

á uu á uu áá , á uu á uu áá, ...


----------



## vevikk (2010 Május 22)

Fürge róka lábak...

Nekem is nagy kedvencem!


----------



## vevikk (2010 Május 22)

Ezeket még most is sokan tanulják és szeretik.


----------



## Laamer (2010 Május 22)

ső. Mármint el


----------



## Laamer (2010 Május 22)

Beteszem a Kedvencekbe, mert az elmúlt majd 3 évben nem szóltam hozzá  így nincs is ki a 20 "kerekem"


----------



## Laamer (2010 Május 22)

Ja Jelen és Online


----------



## Laamer (2010 Május 22)

Gondolom nem sokan olvasnak bele ebbe a topicba


----------



## Kowee (2010 Május 22)

1


----------



## Laamer (2010 Május 22)

Ötödik


----------



## Kowee (2010 Május 22)

2


----------



## Kowee (2010 Május 22)

3


----------



## Kowee (2010 Május 22)

4


----------



## Kowee (2010 Május 22)

5


----------



## Kowee (2010 Május 22)

6


----------



## Kowee (2010 Május 22)

7


----------



## Kowee (2010 Május 22)

8


----------



## Kowee (2010 Május 22)

9


----------



## Kowee (2010 Május 22)

10


----------



## Kowee (2010 Május 22)

11


----------



## Kowee (2010 Május 22)

12


----------



## Kowee (2010 Május 22)

13


----------



## Kowee (2010 Május 22)

14


----------



## Kowee (2010 Május 22)

15


----------



## Kowee (2010 Május 22)

16


----------



## Kowee (2010 Május 22)

17


----------



## Kowee (2010 Május 22)

18


----------



## Kowee (2010 Május 22)

19


----------



## Kowee (2010 Május 22)

20


----------



## Laamer (2010 Május 23)

+1


----------



## Laamer (2010 Május 23)

Mármint nekem


----------



## karthauzi (2010 Május 23)

dfgdfg


----------



## karthauzi (2010 Május 23)

dfgdf


----------



## karthauzi (2010 Május 23)

sdf


----------



## karthauzi (2010 Május 23)

dfgfgh


----------



## karthauzi (2010 Május 23)

d dfg dfgddfgdfgfg


----------



## Laamer (2010 Május 23)




----------



## karthauzi (2010 Május 23)

we te fgh fgh


----------



## karthauzi (2010 Május 23)

ui rtzrtz er fbnfhnfgh fg hfghfgh


----------



## karthauzi (2010 Május 23)

jkljkl


----------



## karthauzi (2010 Május 23)

fgh


----------



## karthauzi (2010 Május 23)

léklékjéwser


----------



## karthauzi (2010 Május 23)

áéljklskf sdf sdf dfgdfgdfg


----------



## karthauzi (2010 Május 23)

sdfsdf sdf sdf sdf sdf sdf sdf sdf


----------



## karthauzi (2010 Május 23)

df dfg dfg dfg dg


----------



## karthauzi (2010 Május 23)

dfg dfgd fg dfg dfg


----------



## karthauzi (2010 Május 23)

dfgd


----------



## karthauzi (2010 Május 23)

sdfsdf sdf sdf


----------



## Laamer (2010 Május 23)

Vidéki Anglia


----------



## Laamer (2010 Május 23)

sorozat


----------



## karthauzi (2010 Május 23)

dfgdfg


----------



## boribonbon (2010 Május 23)

juhu


----------



## boribonbon (2010 Május 23)

juhuhu


----------



## boribonbon (2010 Május 23)

várni kell 20 mpet két üzenet között


----------



## boribonbon (2010 Május 23)

abcd


----------



## boribonbon (2010 Május 23)

efg


----------



## boribonbon (2010 Május 23)

uff


----------



## boribonbon (2010 Május 23)

eltévesztettem a számolást


----------



## boribonbon (2010 Május 23)

vajon hanyadiknal tartok?


----------



## boribonbon (2010 Május 23)

13


----------



## boribonbon (2010 Május 23)

14


----------



## boribonbon (2010 Május 23)

15 Mississippi


----------



## boribonbon (2010 Május 23)

16 Mississippi


----------



## boribonbon (2010 Május 23)

zenét is lehet letölteni? még mindig The Slip az amit keresek


----------



## boribonbon (2010 Május 23)

úgy vetődtem ide, hogy a Barr brothers anyukájának nevét kidobta az inernet


----------



## boribonbon (2010 Május 23)

Nancy verde Barr


----------



## boribonbon (2010 Május 23)

Ez a 20. Akkor még kell várnom 2 napot is a regisztráció után?


----------



## Laamer (2010 Május 23)

Country Ways


----------



## Laamer (2010 Május 23)

19


----------



## Laamer (2010 Május 23)

Húsz


----------



## likaba (2010 Május 23)

Nagyszeru


----------



## likaba (2010 Május 23)

Nem rosz


----------



## likaba (2010 Május 23)

Nagyon jo


----------



## likaba (2010 Május 23)

ok


----------



## likaba (2010 Május 23)

oops


----------



## likaba (2010 Május 23)

hello


----------



## likaba (2010 Május 23)

szuper


----------



## likaba (2010 Május 23)

fani


----------



## likaba (2010 Május 23)

had szoljon mert vagany


----------



## likaba (2010 Május 23)

csakoka


----------



## likaba (2010 Május 23)

jo oldal


----------



## likaba (2010 Május 23)

pont jo!!!!


----------



## likaba (2010 Május 23)

ertettem koszi


----------



## likaba (2010 Május 23)

you too


----------



## likaba (2010 Május 23)

le a kalappal!!!


----------



## likaba (2010 Május 23)

hajra canada.hu


----------



## piros55 (2010 Május 23)

*Jó reggelt !*


----------



## hal7 (2010 Május 23)

Kösz


----------



## hal7 (2010 Május 23)

Jelen


----------



## karthauzi (2010 Május 23)

dfgdfg dfg


----------



## nimi (2010 Május 23)

*asd*

asd


----------



## Balance6181 (2010 Május 23)

*tizenötödik*

„…Az életet csak részben ismerjük, amelynek végtelen sok olyan kisebb energiaszintű részlete sokunk előtt ismeretlen marad, de egyesek, kevesek sokkal többet észlelnek, néhányan többet is megértenek, de a többiekkel nem tudják az általuk megértett, - de a régi gondolkodási rendszerbe, a régi paradigmába nem illeszthető – újabb dolgokat másokkal ellentmondás keletkezése nélkül megosztani.

Amikor nem sikerülnek bizonyos dolgaink, és erőltetni kezdjük a megoldást, akkor az azonos alapállásból tovább erőltetett dolgok egyre rosszabbá válnak, nem tudunk tovább haladni. Ha azonban a dolgot más oldalról, más gondolati alapállásból közelítjük meg, akkor egy új fogással sikerülhet a problémán átlépni. A nem megértett, a nem működő dolgokat más oldalról is meg lehet közelíteni. Talán éppen azért nem működnek, mert a másik oldalon olyan falnak, ellenállásnak toltuk a gondolat szekerét, amelyet mások éppen felénk tolnak…”
(Moetrius)


----------



## Balance6181 (2010 Május 23)

*tizenhatodik*

„Néha a nagy dolgok is olyan egyszerűek, hogy azért nem találjuk meg, mert bonyolult valamit keresünk, pedig ott van az orrunk előtt, és nem az ismeretlen, hanem az ismert szabályaink szerint működik”
(Moetrius)


----------



## Balance6181 (2010 Május 23)

*tizenhetedik*

„A géniusz úgy játszik gondolataival, mint gyermek az építőkockáival, felépít egy hatalmas gondolatépületet, azután szétrombolja, mindent összekever és épít valami egészen újat.”
(Új Dúnántúli Napló - Moetrius)


----------



## Balance6181 (2010 Május 23)

*tizennyolcadik*

„…Isten munkája csak akkor lesz sikeres, ha minden mező, bolygó, lény, sejt, atom és részecske megérti, hogy a többiekkel összetartozó…”
[FONT=&quot](Moetrius)[/FONT]


----------



## Balance6181 (2010 Május 23)

*tizenkilencedik*

„…Az emberi társadalom a káoszba fordult, a megsemmisülés felé rohan, és vagy sürgősen felveszi a természet harmóniáját, vagy mint élő szerveződési variáció lesöprődik az evolúció színpadáról.
Elértünk az ismeretfejlődés magasabb szintjére, megértünk a kozmikus tudásra.
Az ember végre felnőtté válhat, aki képes tudni és megérteni, aki képes elfogadni a természet és az Univerzum törvényeit, és képes e nagyobb rendszerbe beilleszkedni. Az emberen uralkodó társadalmi rendet a Mindenség törvényeihez kell alakítani, és az egyedek szabadságát a társadalom és a környezet rendjével összhangba kell hozni. Ha a társadalmi változásra az emberiség önmagától nem képes, helyette a természet erői hamarosan megteszik…”
(Moetrius)


----------



## Balance6181 (2010 Május 23)

*huszadik*

"...egy intelligens, téren és időn kívüli Univerzum részeiként létezünk; hogy bennünk és általunk magasabb intelligencia dolgozik; hogy nincs valódi halál, sem végleges elválás; hogy mindazt a szépet és jót, mindazt a szeretetet, amire valamennyien vágyunk, magunkban hordozzuk, és hogy teremtő képzeletünk segítségével bármit megvalósíthatunk. Szívünkben eljuthatunk a felismerésig, hogy minden valláson, minden nemzetiségen és minden hétköznapi problémán túl, a beszélt nyelvtől vagy a bőr színétől függetlenül, mindannyiunk számára egyetlen Univerzális Valóság létezik:
A Testvéri Szeretet."
(Balogh Béla)


----------



## baranyhun (2010 Május 23)

*köszönet*

...az előbb valahogy a gyors válasz gombra "Security Token" jellegű hibával eldobta üzenetem...
Újra hát: 
ebook-ok keresgélése kapcsán találtam ide.
Témáitok érdekesek, érdemben még nem mertem tudtam hozzászólni (nem vagyok túl kommunikatív munka után ;-)
Sümeg gimnáziumában tanító biológia-informatika-mozgókép szakos tanár vagyok.
A gyerekek kapcsán is jól jönne 1-2 ebook innen..
...most a 20 hozzászólásra dolgozom rá egy kicsit...

Üdv nektek:
Bárány József


----------



## biszi (2010 Május 23)

jelen


----------



## baranyhun (2010 Május 23)

*20 felett se enged ebookot letölteni...*

..sajnos...

Vajon miért?

...mit hibázok el?....

:-(


----------



## baranyhun (2010 Május 23)

?


----------



## oneness1 (2010 Május 23)

"A külvilág, belső világod kivetülése"


----------



## oneness1 (2010 Május 23)

"Ha konzerválod a helyzetet, ami szenvedést okoz, a szenvedést konzerválod. Ezzel lehet harminc évig nem foglalkozni!"


----------



## oneness1 (2010 Május 23)

"Minden dolog mögött az öröm lakozik"


----------



## oneness1 (2010 Május 23)

"A szenvedés nem a helyzetben, személyben, történésben van, hanem a nézőpontomban."


----------



## oneness1 (2010 Május 23)

Fantasztikusak vagytok! Mindenkinek szép napot!


----------



## Bubble-candy (2010 Május 23)

hellobello


----------



## Bubble-candy (2010 Május 23)

már majdnem 1 éve regisztráltam, 21 (mostmár 22) hszem van, még sem tudok letölteni:/


----------



## szele78 (2010 Május 23)

*köszike hogy tölthetek le.*

köszönöm


Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


----------



## szele78 (2010 Május 23)

*ez az*

én is igy vagyok ezzel nemtudom miért van ez igy


Bubble-candy írta:


> már majdnem 1 éve regisztráltam, 21 (mostmár 22) hszem van, még sem tudok letölteni:/


----------



## Bubble-candy (2010 Május 23)

csak 4 hszed van 

amúgy nem a 20 hsz után kezdi számolni a 48 órát? oO


szele78 írta:


> én is igy vagyok ezzel nemtudom miért van ez igy


----------



## szele78 (2010 Május 23)

hát nem is rossz


fravik írta:


> Uraim! Ne legyünk ilyen passzívak!
> Akkor én rakok még néhány képet, hátha kedvet kap más is...
> Jessica Alba
> 
> ...


 
puszi


fravik írta:


> Hogy ne teljen el nap szép lányok nélkül!
> 
> Scarlett Johansson


----------



## hargitai (2010 Május 23)

mi kléne mág


----------



## szele78 (2010 Május 23)

*film*

horror filmet szeretnék magyarul(Emberi százlábu)ha van már magyar szinkronnal.


----------



## szele78 (2010 Május 23)

*csá*

ti milyen filmeket szerettek?


----------



## szele78 (2010 Május 23)

*.*

de jo nekik


----------



## szele78 (2010 Május 23)

*sport könyvek*

sport szakos tankönyveket keresnék


----------



## Bubble-candy (2010 Május 23)

na, már sikerül letöltenem


----------



## angelmist (2010 Május 23)

Nekem is megvan a 20 hsz, és mégse megy :-(


----------



## aletta5 (2010 Május 23)

Sziasztok!


----------



## vojotim (2010 Május 23)

Nagyon köszönöm!


----------



## vojotim (2010 Május 23)

Sziasztok! Ez sokaknak megkönnyíti a dolgát köztük nekem is!


----------



## vojotim (2010 Május 23)

Most már kiváncsi vagyok nekem sikerülni fog-e mert sokan panaszkodnak, hogy nem tudnak letölteni.


----------



## vojotim (2010 Május 23)

Tetszik az oldal, de kicsit elment a kedvem, hogy olyan részletesen kell megkeresnem a feltöltéseket, hogy nehogy ugyan azt feltegyem. Nem feltétlenül lehet elsőre másodikra megtalálni a keresett feltöltéseket.


----------



## nimi (2010 Május 23)

1


----------



## nimi (2010 Május 23)

2


----------



## nimi (2010 Május 23)

3


----------



## nimi (2010 Május 23)

4


----------



## nimi (2010 Május 23)

5


----------



## yamahapsr (2010 Május 23)

l


----------



## nimi (2010 Május 23)

6


----------



## yamahapsr (2010 Május 23)

u


----------



## nimi (2010 Május 23)

7


----------



## nimi (2010 Május 23)

8


----------



## Rebarbi (2010 Május 23)

11


----------



## nimi (2010 Május 23)

9


----------



## killa (2010 Május 23)

szeretni


----------



## nimi (2010 Május 23)

10


----------



## killa (2010 Május 23)

valakit


----------



## killa (2010 Május 23)

valamiért


----------



## killa (2010 Május 23)

0


----------



## killa (2010 Május 23)

1


----------



## killa (2010 Május 23)

2


----------



## killa (2010 Május 23)

3


----------



## killa (2010 Május 23)

4


----------



## killa (2010 Május 23)

5


----------



## killa (2010 Május 23)

6


----------



## killa (2010 Május 23)

7


----------



## killa (2010 Május 23)

8


----------



## killa (2010 Május 23)

9


----------



## killa (2010 Május 23)

10


----------



## killa (2010 Május 23)

11


----------



## killa (2010 Május 23)

12


----------



## killa (2010 Május 23)

13


----------



## killa (2010 Május 23)

14


----------



## killa (2010 Május 23)

15


----------



## killa (2010 Május 23)

16


----------



## killa (2010 Május 23)

17


----------



## killa (2010 Május 23)

18


----------



## killa (2010 Május 23)

19


----------



## killa (2010 Május 23)

20


----------



## nimi (2010 Május 23)

123123


----------



## nimi (2010 Május 23)

123123123123123


----------



## nimi (2010 Május 23)

333333333333


----------



## nimi (2010 Május 23)

344


----------



## nimi (2010 Május 23)

5


----------



## nimi (2010 Május 23)

6


----------



## nimi (2010 Május 23)

3123123123123


----------



## nimi (2010 Május 23)

4


----------



## nimi (2010 Május 23)

11


----------



## nimi (2010 Május 23)

44


----------



## Floiy (2010 Május 23)

###


----------



## Floiy (2010 Május 23)

^^)


----------



## Floiy (2010 Május 23)

X_x


----------



## Floiy (2010 Május 23)




----------



## Floiy (2010 Május 23)

....


----------



## Floiy (2010 Május 23)

:_:


----------



## Floiy (2010 Május 23)

_*Eeee*_


----------



## Floiy (2010 Május 23)

_*Aábc*_


----------



## Floiy (2010 Május 23)

_*S*_*z*i*as*z*to**k*!


----------



## Floiy (2010 Május 23)

$$$


----------



## Floiy (2010 Május 23)

Uu-u


----------



## Floiy (2010 Május 23)

SéLDerfg


----------



## Floiy (2010 Május 23)

%567()üüööö)++!"


----------



## Floiy (2010 Május 23)

1965123


----------



## Floiy (2010 Május 23)

956321llks


----------



## Floiy (2010 Május 23)

778435


----------



## piros55 (2010 Május 23)

*Hello ! Megint itt vagyok !*


----------



## Floiy (2010 Május 23)

dftgrd


----------



## Floiy (2010 Május 23)

tjhkuflzig


----------



## Floiy (2010 Május 23)

dsrjtkzfhg


----------



## Floiy (2010 Május 23)

dfshs


----------



## Floiy (2010 Május 23)

sdstjfg


----------



## rizigirl (2010 Május 23)

jelen


----------



## egsm (2010 Május 23)

sziasztok


----------



## egsm (2010 Május 23)

jelen


----------



## egsm (2010 Május 23)

asd


----------



## egsm (2010 Május 23)

hkjkj


----------



## egsm (2010 Május 23)

mjuyt


----------



## egsm (2010 Május 23)

uiuru


----------



## egsm (2010 Május 23)

poiyutyrter


----------



## egsm (2010 Május 23)

jjhrtyt


----------



## egsm (2010 Május 23)

adsfdgfhgj


----------



## egsm (2010 Május 23)

oktffiujdfx


----------



## egsm (2010 Május 23)

lktyujdr


----------



## egsm (2010 Május 23)

iouiyutyres


----------



## egsm (2010 Május 23)

hhsd


----------



## egsm (2010 Május 23)

jfjhddddd


----------



## egsm (2010 Május 23)

eWRADEFXC


----------



## egsm (2010 Május 23)

jdhsdfSDS


----------



## egsm (2010 Május 23)

dsyerdyhdhg


----------



## egsm (2010 Május 23)

mjhytrdcvbhy


----------



## egsm (2010 Május 23)

pokjbvcdswerty


----------



## egsm (2010 Május 23)

Huuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuusz!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## asz74 (2010 Május 23)

Cső!


----------



## asz74 (2010 Május 23)

Hali


----------



## csuri04 (2010 Május 23)

Szisztok


----------



## csuri04 (2010 Május 23)

Hello


----------



## sportre (2010 Május 23)

A XXI. század egyik legnagyobb hatású sorozata
hat évad után köszön el a képernyőtől.


----------



## Allie0522 (2010 Május 24)

*beköszönés*

Akkor beköszönök


----------



## Allie0522 (2010 Május 24)

jó, hogy bármit lehet ide írni


----------



## Allie0522 (2010 Május 24)

Sex és New York megy a tv-ben


----------



## Allie0522 (2010 Május 24)

A húsz üzenetre hajtok, csak nem tudom, hogy kéne megvalósítani


----------



## Allie0522 (2010 Május 24)

azért, az se rossz, hogy 20 másodpercet kell várni


----------



## Allie0522 (2010 Május 24)

gondolom ez azért van hogy ne tudjuk minél előbb elérni a bűvös 20-at


----------



## Allie0522 (2010 Május 24)

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Allie0522 (2010 Május 24)

na, most már kezdem unni ezt


----------



## Allie0522 (2010 Május 24)

bbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbb


----------



## Allie0522 (2010 Május 24)

cccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccc


----------



## Allie0522 (2010 Május 24)

ddddddddddddddddddddddd


----------



## Allie0522 (2010 Május 24)

eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Allie0522 (2010 Május 24)

ffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff


----------



## Allie0522 (2010 Május 24)

ggggggggggggggggg


----------



## Allie0522 (2010 Május 24)

hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Allie0522 (2010 Május 24)

iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## Allie0522 (2010 Május 24)

jjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj


----------



## Allie0522 (2010 Május 24)

kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## Allie0522 (2010 Május 24)

na mindjárt 20


----------



## Allie0522 (2010 Május 24)

és most már 20


----------



## Allie0522 (2010 Május 24)

de most komolyan, már 2009 óta be vagyok regisztrálva és a 20 hozzászólásom is megvan


----------



## Pearlycke (2010 Május 24)

:d:d:d::d:d


----------



## Pearlycke (2010 Május 24)

:d:d


----------



## Pearlycke (2010 Május 24)

pphfhd


----------



## Pearlycke (2010 Május 24)

még15


----------



## Pearlycke (2010 Május 24)

14


----------



## Pearlycke (2010 Május 24)

13


----------



## Pearlycke (2010 Május 24)

12


----------



## Pearlycke (2010 Május 24)

11


----------



## Pearlycke (2010 Május 24)

10


----------



## Pearlycke (2010 Május 24)

9


----------



## Pearlycke (2010 Május 24)

8


----------



## Pearlycke (2010 Május 24)

7


----------



## Pearlycke (2010 Május 24)

6


----------



## Pearlycke (2010 Május 24)

5


----------



## Pearlycke (2010 Május 24)

4


----------



## Pearlycke (2010 Május 24)

3


----------



## Pearlycke (2010 Május 24)

2


----------



## Pearlycke (2010 Május 24)

1


----------



## piros55 (2010 Május 24)

*Sziasztok !*


----------



## littlegirl5 (2010 Május 24)

most húsz hozzászólást kicsit nehéz írni.
Amúgy sziasztok


----------



## littlegirl5 (2010 Május 24)

sziasztok


----------



## littlegirl5 (2010 Május 24)

jó reggelt


----------



## littlegirl5 (2010 Május 24)

egy..


----------



## littlegirl5 (2010 Május 24)

kettő....


----------



## littlegirl5 (2010 Május 24)

három....


----------



## littlegirl5 (2010 Május 24)

te leszel a párom


----------



## littlegirl5 (2010 Május 24)

6


----------



## littlegirl5 (2010 Május 24)

7


----------



## littlegirl5 (2010 Május 24)

11


----------



## littlegirl5 (2010 Május 24)

12


----------



## littlegirl5 (2010 Május 24)

13


----------



## littlegirl5 (2010 Május 24)

14


----------



## littlegirl5 (2010 Május 24)

15


----------



## littlegirl5 (2010 Május 24)

16


----------



## littlegirl5 (2010 Május 24)

17


----------



## littlegirl5 (2010 Május 24)

18


----------



## littlegirl5 (2010 Május 24)

19


----------



## littlegirl5 (2010 Május 24)

20


----------



## littlegirl5 (2010 Május 24)

the end


----------



## abasa (2010 Május 24)

1


----------



## abasa (2010 Május 24)

2


----------



## abasa (2010 Május 24)

3


----------



## abasa (2010 Május 24)

4


----------



## abasa (2010 Május 24)

5


----------



## abasa (2010 Május 24)

6


----------



## abasa (2010 Május 24)

7


----------



## abasa (2010 Május 24)

8


----------



## abasa (2010 Május 24)

9


----------



## abasa (2010 Május 24)

10


----------



## abasa (2010 Május 24)

11


----------



## abasa (2010 Május 24)

12


----------



## abasa (2010 Május 24)

13


----------



## abasa (2010 Május 24)

14


----------



## abasa (2010 Május 24)

15


----------



## Bajzy (2010 Május 24)

szega


----------



## abasa (2010 Május 24)

16


----------



## abasa (2010 Május 24)

17


----------



## abasa (2010 Május 24)

18


----------



## abasa (2010 Május 24)

19


----------



## abasa (2010 Május 24)

húúúhhh...sz


----------



## piros55 (2010 Május 24)

*Hello ! Még mindig itt !*


----------



## Petra572 (2010 Május 24)

Syasztok!


----------



## Petra572 (2010 Május 24)

Szeretnék már letölteni


----------



## Petra572 (2010 Május 24)

Azért írok ennyit kiss


----------



## Petra572 (2010 Május 24)

....


----------



## Petra572 (2010 Május 24)

kiss...


----------



## Petra572 (2010 Május 24)

Bocsánat, de szeretnék már letölteni


----------



## Petra572 (2010 Május 24)




----------



## Petra572 (2010 Május 24)




----------



## Petra572 (2010 Május 24)




----------



## Petra572 (2010 Május 24)

....


----------



## Petra572 (2010 Május 24)

))


----------



## Petra572 (2010 Május 24)

Sajnálom,de szeretném h összegyüljön a 20 üzenet


----------



## Petra572 (2010 Május 24)

A nevem Petra


----------



## Petra572 (2010 Május 24)

**

És még 1x bocsi


----------



## Petra572 (2010 Május 24)

=)


----------



## Petra572 (2010 Május 24)




----------



## Petra572 (2010 Május 24)

kiss


----------



## Petra572 (2010 Május 24)

(l)


----------



## Petra572 (2010 Május 24)




----------



## Petra572 (2010 Május 24)

És ezzel összejött! Köszönöm szépen, és kérlek ne haragudjatok !!!


----------



## cherryflower (2010 Május 24)

kacarászik


----------



## csehanita (2010 Május 24)

hali


----------



## csehanita (2010 Május 24)

ne nézzetek hülyének csupán kéne a 20 üzenet h le tudjak tölteni
ne meg a 2 nap is :S


----------



## csehanita (2010 Május 24)

gondolom nem én vagyok az egyetlen aki erre használta ezt a fórumot


----------



## csehanita (2010 Május 24)

igazából mesélhetek is magamról benne tulajdonképpen ha kíváncsiak vagytok rá, hogy miért regisztráltam ide a letöltéseken kívül persze


----------



## csehanita (2010 Május 24)

Tulajdonképpen imádom a zenéket. Nagyon széelskörű az ízlésem ilyen téren.


----------



## csehanita (2010 Május 24)

Jelenleg azért írok ennyi mindent, hogy ehetőségem nyíljon letölteni egy cd-t amit már régóta szeretnék. : )


----------



## csehanita (2010 Május 24)

A CD címe az, hogy: "Mindhalálig musical"


----------



## csehanita (2010 Május 24)

a


----------



## csehanita (2010 Május 24)

már 8-nál tartok


----------



## csehanita (2010 Május 24)

10


----------



## csehanita (2010 Május 24)

11


----------



## csehanita (2010 Május 24)

12


----------



## csehanita (2010 Május 24)

13


----------



## csehanita (2010 Május 24)

14


----------



## csehanita (2010 Május 24)

15


----------



## csehanita (2010 Május 24)

16


----------



## csehanita (2010 Május 24)

17


----------



## csehanita (2010 Május 24)

18


----------



## csehanita (2010 Május 24)

19


----------



## csehanita (2010 Május 24)

20 
És meg is lenne a 20 hozzászólásom!


----------



## angelita89 (2010 Május 24)

hello mindenkinek!


----------



## angelita89 (2010 Május 24)

na még 12 üzenet hiányzik


----------



## angelita89 (2010 Május 24)

mit is írhatnék


----------



## angelita89 (2010 Május 24)

remélem,ma nem fog esni


----------



## angelita89 (2010 Május 24)

végre egy kis szünet,így vizsgák után (na meg vizsgák előtt) róam fóer egy kis pihi


----------



## angelita89 (2010 Május 24)

lassan menni kéne tornázni


----------



## angelita89 (2010 Május 24)

na de addig írok még párat


----------



## angelita89 (2010 Május 24)

csak,ki kéne találnom,hogy mit


----------



## daray (2010 Május 24)

köszi!


----------



## daray (2010 Május 24)

még elég sok kell a 20-hoz


----------



## angelita89 (2010 Május 24)

ez már a 16. üzenetem


----------



## daray (2010 Május 24)

még 13


----------



## daray (2010 Május 24)

inkább 10


----------



## angelita89 (2010 Május 24)

17.


----------



## daray (2010 Május 24)

nekem a 11.


----------



## daray (2010 Május 24)

még sok


----------



## daray (2010 Május 24)

a 13. üzi


----------



## angelita89 (2010 Május 24)

csak így tovább


----------



## daray (2010 Május 24)

a 14.


----------



## daray (2010 Május 24)

alakul szép lassan


----------



## angelita89 (2010 Május 24)

na még egyet írok ezen kívül


----------



## angelita89 (2010 Május 24)

és megvan a 20. is!


----------



## angelita89 (2010 Május 24)

na én most már mentem is mindenkinek további szép napot


----------



## Lali84 (2010 Május 24)

:d


----------



## era40 (2010 Május 24)

gurul


----------



## daray (2010 Május 24)

Már 16


----------



## daray (2010 Május 24)

Közeleg a 20


----------



## daray (2010 Május 24)

ÁÁÁÁá, jöjj, kérlek ne menj el!


----------



## daray (2010 Május 24)

19!!!


----------



## ivett152 (2010 Május 24)

hello


----------



## daray (2010 Május 24)

na végre!


----------



## ivett152 (2010 Május 24)

2.


----------



## ivett152 (2010 Május 24)

3.


----------



## ivett152 (2010 Május 24)

4.


----------



## ivett152 (2010 Május 24)

5.


----------



## ivett152 (2010 Május 24)

6.


----------



## ivett152 (2010 Május 24)

7.


----------



## ivett152 (2010 Május 24)

8.


----------



## ivett152 (2010 Május 24)

9.


----------



## ivett152 (2010 Május 24)

10.


----------



## ivett152 (2010 Május 24)

11.


----------



## ivett152 (2010 Május 24)

12.


----------



## ivett152 (2010 Május 24)

13.


----------



## daray (2010 Május 24)

na még +1%


----------



## ivett152 (2010 Május 24)

14.


----------



## ivett152 (2010 Május 24)

15


----------



## ivett152 (2010 Május 24)

16.


----------



## ivett152 (2010 Május 24)

17.


----------



## ivett152 (2010 Május 24)

18.


----------



## ivett152 (2010 Május 24)

19.


----------



## ivett152 (2010 Május 24)

20.


----------



## JustGab (2010 Május 24)

18


----------



## piros55 (2010 Május 24)

*Üdvözlök Mindenkit !*


----------



## golyo95 (2010 Május 24)

hol lehet megnézni hogy hány hozzászólásom van?:


----------



## golyo95 (2010 Május 24)

ááá megvan látom mégcsak 16


----------



## golyo95 (2010 Május 24)

17


----------



## golyo95 (2010 Május 24)

18


----------



## golyo95 (2010 Május 24)

19


----------



## golyo95 (2010 Május 24)

20


----------



## golyo95 (2010 Május 24)

ez az megvan köszike


----------



## golyo95 (2010 Május 24)

hogy lehet az hogy megvan a 20 hozzászólásom és nem enged tölteni
?


----------



## Pilisi (2010 Május 24)

*Ez lenne az első hsz-m.*

Ez lenne az első hsz-m.


----------



## Pilisi (2010 Május 24)

Második...


----------



## Pilisi (2010 Május 24)

H2o 4ever.


----------



## erla (2010 Május 24)

hali


----------



## erla (2010 Május 24)

mi


----------



## erla (2010 Május 24)

ez


----------



## erla (2010 Május 24)

az


----------



## erla (2010 Május 24)

o


----------



## erla (2010 Május 24)

ötödik


----------



## erla (2010 Május 24)

hat csak nem rÁ


----------



## erla (2010 Május 24)

Jééééé má 8


----------



## erla (2010 Május 24)

Unalmas


----------



## erla (2010 Május 24)

desat


----------



## erla (2010 Május 24)

nekem mind egy 11


----------



## erla (2010 Május 24)

dél lesz 12


----------



## erla (2010 Május 24)

a gané szám 13


----------



## erla (2010 Május 24)

magyarú 2óra nálam 14


----------



## erla (2010 Május 24)

15


----------



## erla (2010 Május 24)

a vadász idény 16ikán a mozikban


----------



## erla (2010 Május 24)

17 talicska meg egy marha aki húzza benne a ganét


----------



## erla (2010 Május 24)

18


----------



## erla (2010 Május 24)

19 óra lesz 5 perc múlva


----------



## erla (2010 Május 24)

az utolsó szám 20


----------



## erla (2010 Május 24)

19


----------



## Rocsi (2010 Május 24)

1-2-3-34


----------



## Petikecske (2010 Május 24)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Petikecske (2010 Május 24)

Sok a kengyeli...


----------



## Petikecske (2010 Május 24)

Vagy mégsem?


----------



## Petikecske (2010 Május 24)

Milyen kihalt itt minden...


----------



## Petikecske (2010 Május 24)

Sehol sem egy kengyeli.


----------



## Petikecske (2010 Május 24)

Pedig egy osztálytársam szerint mindenhol ott vagyunk.


----------



## Petikecske (2010 Május 24)

Mindig azzal szivatnak, hogy kengyeli vagyok...


----------



## szabeszmeister (2010 Május 24)

Üdv


----------



## Petikecske (2010 Május 24)

Szerintetek nagy gáz?:S


----------



## Petikecske (2010 Május 24)

Sok büdös kengyeli...


----------



## Petikecske (2010 Május 24)

Ti szeretitek őket?


----------



## Petikecske (2010 Május 24)

Miért nincs itt senki?


----------



## Petikecske (2010 Május 24)

Kengyeliek...


----------



## Petikecske (2010 Május 24)

n


----------



## Petikecske (2010 Május 24)

t


----------



## Petikecske (2010 Május 24)

d


----------



## Petikecske (2010 Május 24)

p


----------



## Petikecske (2010 Május 24)

é


----------



## Petikecske (2010 Május 24)

l


----------



## Petikecske (2010 Május 24)

ő


----------



## Petikecske (2010 Május 24)

ú


----------



## Petikecske (2010 Május 24)

Sziasztok!


----------



## rajmund666 (2010 Május 24)

*tök jo*

jo az oldal de nem kelene ez a 20 hozzászolásos dolog


----------



## rajmund666 (2010 Május 24)

*d*

dd


----------



## rajmund666 (2010 Május 24)

*fd*

g


----------



## rajmund666 (2010 Május 24)

gdfg


----------



## rajmund666 (2010 Május 24)

*bvbvb*

dfgdfsg


----------



## rajmund666 (2010 Május 24)

vbcvcbcbmnm


----------



## rajmund666 (2010 Május 24)

hoohsdfsd


----------



## rajmund666 (2010 Május 24)

sdfidfsaioiodfa


----------



## rajmund666 (2010 Május 24)

reiuiruethu3453


----------



## rajmund666 (2010 Május 24)

ugfguzguzugzguguguz


----------



## rajmund666 (2010 Május 24)

heehehehehe3


----------



## rajmund666 (2010 Május 24)

seesesese


----------



## rajmund666 (2010 Május 24)

s


----------



## rajmund666 (2010 Május 24)

*sc*

accc


----------



## rajmund666 (2010 Május 24)

xdy


----------



## rajmund666 (2010 Május 24)

lol


----------



## rajmund666 (2010 Május 24)

*dd*

xd


----------



## rajmund666 (2010 Május 24)

.d


----------



## rajmund666 (2010 Május 24)

sadfh


----------



## kerekerdo (2010 Május 24)

Sziasztok!Értem, de nem sietek.


----------



## lienereva (2010 Május 24)

Sziasztok! Minden nap olvasgatok, de most már beköszönök... így előbb lesz meg a húsz


----------



## dörmögőbácsi (2010 Május 24)

*köszönet*



Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg




Nem először járok itt, és nagyon hasznos oldalnak tartom. Örök hála azoknak akik foglalkoznak vele!


----------



## fedanor (2010 Május 24)




----------



## discover (2010 Május 24)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


 Szia!!!


----------



## discover (2010 Május 24)

szóval, ha neked írok 20 üzit...akkor jogosultságom lesz?


----------



## discover (2010 Május 24)

Vagy már megint nem ott járok ahol kéne?


----------



## discover (2010 Május 24)

Anyukám mindíg azt mondta, hogy inteligens vagyok!!! hi hi hi


----------



## discover (2010 Május 24)

Ezekszerint még ez sem megy nekem!!!


----------



## discover (2010 Május 24)

Vagy csak túl van bonyolítva az oldal?


----------



## discover (2010 Május 24)

Nos azt kezdem érezni, hogy valamit megint rosszul csinálhatok!!!


----------



## discover (2010 Május 24)

Mert válasz semmire nem jön!!!!!:-(


----------



## discover (2010 Május 24)

Lehet, hogy most már fel is kéne adnom? :-(


----------



## discover (2010 Május 24)

?????????


----------



## discover (2010 Május 24)

na megyek!!! talán holnap több sikerrel járok!!!


----------



## discover (2010 Május 24)

Köszönöm a rengeteg hozzászólást!!!!:-D


----------



## discover (2010 Május 24)

Tanulságos kis csevej volt!!!!


----------



## discover (2010 Május 24)

Fiúknak pacsi...lányoknak puszi!!!


----------



## chisten (2010 Május 24)

*Köszi*

Köszi!!!!


----------



## MFerenc (2010 Május 24)

12


----------



## MFerenc (2010 Május 24)

34


----------



## MFerenc (2010 Május 24)

3


----------



## MFerenc (2010 Május 24)

4


----------



## MFerenc (2010 Május 24)

5


----------



## MFerenc (2010 Május 24)

6


----------



## MFerenc (2010 Május 24)

7


----------



## MFerenc (2010 Május 24)

8


----------



## MFerenc (2010 Május 24)

9


----------



## MFerenc (2010 Május 24)

10


----------



## Sheny (2010 Május 24)

Szuper, köszi


----------



## MFerenc (2010 Május 24)

11


----------



## chisten (2010 Május 24)

???


----------



## MFerenc (2010 Május 24)

13


----------



## Sheny (2010 Május 24)

Még 18....


----------



## MFerenc (2010 Május 24)

122


----------



## MFerenc (2010 Május 24)

14


----------



## MFerenc (2010 Május 24)

15


----------



## MFerenc (2010 Május 24)

16


----------



## MFerenc (2010 Május 24)

17


----------



## Sheny (2010 Május 24)




----------



## MFerenc (2010 Május 24)

18


----------



## MFerenc (2010 Május 24)

19


----------



## MFerenc (2010 Május 24)

20 :d


----------



## chisten (2010 Május 24)

4


----------



## chisten (2010 Május 24)

6


----------



## Ashenvale (2010 Május 24)

Halljak ki, de már megvan a 20 ... Nem enged letölteni.... -.-


----------



## Ashenvale (2010 Május 24)

-.-    :'( T.T ^^ xD


----------



## Ashenvale (2010 Május 24)

Nektek hagy letölteni? :S


----------



## Ashenvale (2010 Május 24)

hát, várakokzok türelmesen


----------



## Ashenvale (2010 Május 24)

váááááá, nem engedi h letöltsek


----------



## Ashenvale (2010 Május 24)

türelem, türelem


----------



## chisten (2010 Május 24)

x-dik


----------



## bmedve (2010 Május 24)

Ha jól látom, akkor delfin könyveket raktál fel?


----------



## chisten (2010 Május 24)

hello


----------



## chisten (2010 Május 24)

hol is tartok?


----------



## chisten (2010 Május 24)

még 1


----------



## chisten (2010 Május 24)

még egy


----------



## chisten (2010 Május 24)

lassan de biztosan


----------



## chisten (2010 Május 24)

14


----------



## chisten (2010 Május 24)

15


----------



## chisten (2010 Május 24)

16


----------



## chisten (2010 Május 24)

17


----------



## Sheny (2010 Május 24)

8


----------



## chisten (2010 Május 24)

egy-egy


----------



## Kaplar (2010 Május 24)

1


----------



## Kaplar (2010 Május 24)

2


----------



## Kaplar (2010 Május 24)

3


----------



## Kaplar (2010 Május 24)

4


----------



## Kaplar (2010 Május 24)

5


----------



## Kaplar (2010 Május 24)

6


----------



## Kaplar (2010 Május 24)

7


----------



## Kaplar (2010 Május 24)

8


----------



## Kaplar (2010 Május 24)

9


----------



## Kaplar (2010 Május 24)

10


----------



## Kaplar (2010 Május 24)

11


----------



## Kaplar (2010 Május 24)

12


----------



## Kaplar (2010 Május 24)

13


----------



## Kaplar (2010 Május 24)

14


----------



## Kaplar (2010 Május 24)

15


----------



## Kaplar (2010 Május 24)

16


----------



## Kaplar (2010 Május 24)

17


----------



## Kaplar (2010 Május 24)

18


----------



## Kaplar (2010 Május 24)

19


----------



## Kaplar (2010 Május 24)

Nem értem miért kellett ezt kitalálni -.-" am 20


----------



## kothaj (2010 Május 25)

rácsodálkozás a megértés kezdete.


----------



## piros55 (2010 Május 25)

*Jó reggelt !*


----------



## piros55 (2010 Május 25)

*Megint erre jártam, gondoltam beköszönök !*


----------



## mamácska14 (2010 Május 25)

Jó reggelt mindenkinek!
Vidám és szép napot kívánok!
Üdvözlettel.


----------



## mamácska14 (2010 Május 25)

Neked is jó reggelt piros55!
Szép napot!Jó olvasgatás, ill. lapozgatást!


----------



## Lindike23 (2010 Május 25)

jó reggelt én is itt vagyok


----------



## fetzeragi (2010 Május 25)

hi


----------



## fetzeragi (2010 Május 25)

Jó reggelt!


----------



## fetzeragi (2010 Május 25)

Én új vagyok itt, bocsi, ha még bénázok...


----------



## piros55 (2010 Május 25)

*Sziasztok !*


----------



## Forneus (2010 Május 25)

Hahó


----------



## AliceMonraw (2010 Május 25)

Kellemes Keddet!


----------



## BujdosóRita (2010 Május 25)

Sziasztok!


----------



## BujdosóRita (2010 Május 25)

Gyűjtök.


----------



## BujdosóRita (2010 Május 25)

3


----------



## BujdosóRita (2010 Május 25)

4


----------



## BujdosóRita (2010 Május 25)

5


----------



## BujdosóRita (2010 Május 25)

6


----------



## BujdosóRita (2010 Május 25)

7


----------



## BujdosóRita (2010 Május 25)

8


----------



## BujdosóRita (2010 Május 25)

9


----------



## BujdosóRita (2010 Május 25)

10


----------



## BujdosóRita (2010 Május 25)

11


----------



## BujdosóRita (2010 Május 25)

12


----------



## BujdosóRita (2010 Május 25)

13


----------



## BujdosóRita (2010 Május 25)

14


----------



## BujdosóRita (2010 Május 25)

15


----------



## BujdosóRita (2010 Május 25)

16


----------



## BujdosóRita (2010 Május 25)

17


----------



## BujdosóRita (2010 Május 25)

18


----------



## BujdosóRita (2010 Május 25)

19


----------



## BujdosóRita (2010 Május 25)

20


----------



## BujdosóRita (2010 Május 25)

Sziasztok már csak 48 óra !


----------



## AliceMonraw (2010 Május 25)

BujdosóRita írta:


> Gyűjtök.



Akárcsak én!


----------



## AliceMonraw (2010 Május 25)

18


----------



## AliceMonraw (2010 Május 25)

17


----------



## AliceMonraw (2010 Május 25)

16


----------



## AliceMonraw (2010 Május 25)

15


----------



## AliceMonraw (2010 Május 25)

14


----------



## AliceMonraw (2010 Május 25)

13


----------



## AliceMonraw (2010 Május 25)

12


----------



## AliceMonraw (2010 Május 25)

11


----------



## AliceMonraw (2010 Május 25)

10


----------



## AliceMonraw (2010 Május 25)

9


----------



## AliceMonraw (2010 Május 25)

8


----------



## AliceMonraw (2010 Május 25)

7


----------



## AliceMonraw (2010 Május 25)

6


----------



## AliceMonraw (2010 Május 25)

5


----------



## noky zsolty (2010 Május 25)

21


----------



## AliceMonraw (2010 Május 25)

4


----------



## AliceMonraw (2010 Május 25)

3


----------



## AliceMonraw (2010 Május 25)

2


----------



## noky zsolty (2010 Május 25)

22!!!köszy


----------



## AliceMonraw (2010 Május 25)

1


----------



## AliceMonraw (2010 Május 25)

Siker!


----------



## AliceMonraw (2010 Május 25)

megtetszett ez a számolgatás  22


----------



## AliceMonraw (2010 Május 25)

23


----------



## bla07 (2010 Május 25)

jelen!


----------



## efamonre (2010 Május 25)

Jelen


----------



## efamonre (2010 Május 25)

24


----------



## efamonre (2010 Május 25)

25


----------



## efamonre (2010 Május 25)

26


----------



## Marcsi_ (2010 Május 25)

1


----------



## Marcsi_ (2010 Május 25)

2


----------



## Marcsi_ (2010 Május 25)

3


----------



## Marcsi_ (2010 Május 25)

4


----------



## Marcsi_ (2010 Május 25)

5


----------



## Marcsi_ (2010 Május 25)

6


----------



## Marcsi_ (2010 Május 25)

7


----------



## Marcsi_ (2010 Május 25)

8


----------



## Marcsi_ (2010 Május 25)

9


----------



## Marcsi_ (2010 Május 25)

10


----------



## Marcsi_ (2010 Május 25)

11


----------



## Marcsi_ (2010 Május 25)

12


----------



## Marcsi_ (2010 Május 25)

13


----------



## Marcsi_ (2010 Május 25)

14


----------



## Marcsi_ (2010 Május 25)

15


----------



## Marcsi_ (2010 Május 25)

16


----------



## Marcsi_ (2010 Május 25)

17


----------



## Marcsi_ (2010 Május 25)

18


----------



## Marcsi_ (2010 Május 25)

19


----------



## Marcsi_ (2010 Május 25)

20


----------



## Marcsi_ (2010 Május 25)

21


----------



## Marcsi_ (2010 Május 25)

22


----------



## leszi (2010 Május 25)

én nem akarok


----------



## ancsipi (2010 Május 25)

1


----------



## ancsipi (2010 Május 25)

2


----------



## ancsipi (2010 Május 25)

3


----------



## ancsipi (2010 Május 25)

4


----------



## ancsipi (2010 Május 25)

5


----------



## ancsipi (2010 Május 25)

6


----------



## ancsipi (2010 Május 25)

7


----------



## ancsipi (2010 Május 25)

8


----------



## ancsipi (2010 Május 25)

9


----------



## ancsipi (2010 Május 25)

10


----------



## ancsipi (2010 Május 25)

11


----------



## ancsipi (2010 Május 25)

12


----------



## ancsipi (2010 Május 25)

13


----------



## ancsipi (2010 Május 25)

14


----------



## ancsipi (2010 Május 25)

15


----------



## ancsipi (2010 Május 25)

16


----------



## ancsipi (2010 Május 25)

17


----------



## ancsipi (2010 Május 25)

18


----------



## ancsipi (2010 Május 25)

19


----------



## ancsipi (2010 Május 25)

20


----------



## ancsipi (2010 Május 25)

21


----------



## M.Nikolett (2010 Május 25)

*:d*

Sziasztok!  Végre egy oldal


----------



## M.Nikolett (2010 Május 25)

Én


----------



## M.Nikolett (2010 Május 25)

szeretem


----------



## M.Nikolett (2010 Május 25)

ezt


----------



## M.Nikolett (2010 Május 25)

az


----------



## M.Nikolett (2010 Május 25)

oldalt


----------



## M.Nikolett (2010 Május 25)

1


----------



## M.Nikolett (2010 Május 25)

2


----------



## M.Nikolett (2010 Május 25)

3


----------



## M.Nikolett (2010 Május 25)

4


----------



## M.Nikolett (2010 Május 25)

5


----------



## M.Nikolett (2010 Május 25)

6


----------



## M.Nikolett (2010 Május 25)

7


----------



## M.Nikolett (2010 Május 25)

8


----------



## M.Nikolett (2010 Május 25)

9


----------



## M.Nikolett (2010 Május 25)

10


----------



## M.Nikolett (2010 Május 25)

11


----------



## M.Nikolett (2010 Május 25)

12


----------



## M.Nikolett (2010 Május 25)

13


----------



## M.Nikolett (2010 Május 25)

14


----------



## M.Nikolett (2010 Május 25)

15


----------



## M.Nikolett (2010 Május 25)

16


----------



## M.Nikolett (2010 Május 25)

17


----------



## M.Nikolett (2010 Május 25)

2131105


----------



## M.Nikolett (2010 Május 25)

18


----------



## M.Nikolett (2010 Május 25)

19


----------



## M.Nikolett (2010 Május 25)

20


----------



## M.Nikolett (2010 Május 25)

21


----------



## WinBook (2010 Május 25)

halihó!!


----------



## Lyonheart (2010 Május 25)

Jelen! Nem is olyan egyszerü összeszedni azt a 20 hozzászólást


----------



## acmar96 (2010 Május 25)

császtok


----------



## acmar96 (2010 Május 25)

ree


----------



## acmar96 (2010 Május 25)

xd


----------



## Lyonheart (2010 Május 25)

Ezzel már 3 de mára elég is ennyi


----------



## acmar96 (2010 Május 25)




----------



## acmar96 (2010 Május 25)

jó lenne már töltögetni


----------



## acmar96 (2010 Május 25)

már 9 van összesen


----------



## acmar96 (2010 Május 25)

mfkdsg


----------



## acmar96 (2010 Május 25)

kéljhsd


----------



## acmar96 (2010 Május 25)

péfzxdh


----------



## acmar96 (2010 Május 25)

rezhjgkl


----------



## acmar96 (2010 Május 25)

tgbvncvhmjxfgnvcjtz:111:


----------



## acmar96 (2010 Május 25)

loooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooool


----------



## acmar96 (2010 Május 25)

l7zirgjg


----------



## acmar96 (2010 Május 25)

fkjélj,j


----------



## acmar96 (2010 Május 25)

8ijghkbktz


----------



## acmar96 (2010 Május 25)

iijghzoh


----------



## acmar96 (2010 Május 25)

na végre megvan a 20


----------



## berzsi41 (2010 Május 25)

Szép estét!


----------



## Sheny (2010 Május 25)

Hali!


----------



## Sheny (2010 Május 25)

Még 7...


----------



## Sheny (2010 Május 25)

Szeretném, ha ma meglenne...


----------



## Sheny (2010 Május 25)

Még 5...


----------



## Sheny (2010 Május 25)




----------



## Sheny (2010 Május 25)

Nagyon köszi 1 ráadás


----------



## dipp (2010 Május 25)

köszönöm


----------



## dipp (2010 Május 25)

köszönöm 2x


----------



## dipp (2010 Május 25)

köszönöm 3x


----------



## dipp (2010 Május 25)

köszönöm 4x


----------



## dipp (2010 Május 25)

köszönöm 5x


----------



## dipp (2010 Május 25)

köszönöm 6x


----------



## dipp (2010 Május 25)

köszönöm 7x


----------



## dipp (2010 Május 25)

köszönöm 8x


----------



## dipp (2010 Május 25)

köszönöm 9x


----------



## dipp (2010 Május 25)

köszönöm 10x


----------



## dipp (2010 Május 25)

köszönöm 11x


----------



## dipp (2010 Május 25)

köszönöm 12x


----------



## dipp (2010 Május 25)

köszönöm 13x


----------



## dipp (2010 Május 25)

köszönöm 14x


----------



## dipp (2010 Május 25)

köszönöm15x


----------



## dipp (2010 Május 25)

köszönöm 16x


----------



## dipp (2010 Május 25)

köszönöm 17x


----------



## dipp (2010 Május 25)

köszönöm 18x


----------



## dipp (2010 Május 25)

köszönöm 19x


----------



## dipp (2010 Május 25)

köszönöm 20x


----------



## dipp (2010 Május 25)

köszönöm 21x


----------



## vsan (2010 Május 25)

üdv!


----------



## vsan (2010 Május 25)

.


----------



## Abybaba19 (2010 Május 25)

a


----------



## Abybaba19 (2010 Május 25)

b


----------



## Abybaba19 (2010 Május 25)

c


----------



## Abybaba19 (2010 Május 25)

cs


----------



## Abybaba19 (2010 Május 25)

d


----------



## Abybaba19 (2010 Május 25)

dz


----------



## Abybaba19 (2010 Május 25)

dzs


----------



## Abybaba19 (2010 Május 25)

e


----------



## Abybaba19 (2010 Május 25)

é


----------



## Abybaba19 (2010 Május 25)

f


----------



## Abybaba19 (2010 Május 25)

g


----------



## Abybaba19 (2010 Május 25)

gy


----------



## Abybaba19 (2010 Május 25)

h


----------



## ikon77 (2010 Május 25)

sziasztok


----------



## Abybaba19 (2010 Május 25)

i


----------



## Abybaba19 (2010 Május 25)

j


----------



## Abybaba19 (2010 Május 25)

sziasztok


----------



## ikon77 (2010 Május 25)

a


----------



## Abybaba19 (2010 Május 25)

bocsi


----------



## Abybaba19 (2010 Május 25)

de nagyon szeretnék már olvasni


----------



## Abybaba19 (2010 Május 25)

ezért ez a blAbla szöveg


----------



## Abybaba19 (2010 Május 25)

:-d


----------



## Abybaba19 (2010 Május 25)

köszi a lehetőséget


----------



## Abybaba19 (2010 Május 25)

.................:-d................


----------



## ikon77 (2010 Május 25)

már csak egy


----------



## kicsicsillag68 (2010 Május 26)

Köszi
Jó reggelt mindenkinek!


----------



## piros55 (2010 Május 26)

*Én is jó reggelt kívánok Mindenkinek !*


----------



## weqas (2010 Május 26)




----------



## kltohi (2010 Május 26)

**


----------



## kltohi (2010 Május 26)




----------



## kltohi (2010 Május 26)




----------



## kltohi (2010 Május 26)




----------



## kltohi (2010 Május 26)

:d


----------



## kltohi (2010 Május 26)

:--:


----------



## kltohi (2010 Május 26)

kiss


----------



## kltohi (2010 Május 26)




----------



## kltohi (2010 Május 26)

:9:


----------



## kltohi (2010 Május 26)




----------



## kltohi (2010 Május 26)




----------



## kltohi (2010 Május 26)

:8:


----------



## kltohi (2010 Május 26)




----------



## kltohi (2010 Május 26)

:11:


----------



## kltohi (2010 Május 26)

\\m/


----------



## kltohi (2010 Május 26)




----------



## kltohi (2010 Május 26)

:444:


----------



## kltohi (2010 Május 26)

://:


----------



## kltohi (2010 Május 26)

:88:


----------



## kltohi (2010 Május 26)

:12:


----------



## kltohi (2010 Május 26)

:656:


----------



## kltohi (2010 Május 26)

:butt:


----------



## piros55 (2010 Május 26)

*Kukucs !*


----------



## Thim (2010 Május 26)

Igen


----------



## lli123 (2010 Május 26)

Segíts kérlek, szeretnék elektronikus könyveket feltenni és letölteni. Én úgy gondolom megvan a 2 napos regisztrációm, és 20 hozzászólásom, mégsem engedi a rendszer. Mit csinálok rosszul?


----------



## Thim (2010 Május 26)

2


----------



## lli123 (2010 Május 26)

*Mi a baj?*

Az a baj, hogy nem hozzászóltam, hanem gyorsüzenetet küldtem?


----------



## lli123 (2010 Május 26)

én feladom


----------



## lli123 (2010 Május 26)

sose leszek állandó tag


----------



## lli123 (2010 Május 26)

:cry:


----------



## lli123 (2010 Május 26)

ez nem lehet igaz


----------



## lli123 (2010 Május 26)

remélem senkit nem zavar, hogy értelmetlen dolgokat szólok hozzá


----------



## Thim (2010 Május 26)

gyűjtöm...


----------



## Thim (2010 Május 26)

lli123 írta:


> remélem senkit nem zavar, hogy értelmetlen dolgokat szólok hozzá


 engem nem, én is gyűjtögetem a 20 hozzászólást.


----------



## Thim (2010 Május 26)

ma már lehet, hogy meg sem lesz...


----------



## Thim (2010 Május 26)

ez még csak a 7.


----------



## Thim (2010 Május 26)

8 és közben nagyon érdekes dolgokat olvasgatok a CanadaHun-on


----------



## Thim (2010 Május 26)

9


----------



## Thim (2010 Május 26)

10


----------



## Thim (2010 Május 26)

miben más a részletes válasz opció a gyorsválasztól?


----------



## Thim (2010 Május 26)

12


----------



## Thim (2010 Május 26)

13


----------



## Thim (2010 Május 26)

14


----------



## Thim (2010 Május 26)

15


----------



## Thim (2010 Május 26)

16


----------



## Thim (2010 Május 26)

17


----------



## Thim (2010 Május 26)

18


----------



## Thim (2010 Május 26)

19


----------



## Edy1989 (2010 Május 26)

*A nap *

A nap elhagyta a földet,
elhagyott dombot és hegyet.
Búcsú csókot dobott a földnek,
meleg ölelés hegynek és völgynek.

Tudom messze jár már,
valahol a csillagok közt jár.
Szunnyad szemét lehunyva,
a következő napról álmodva.

Minden nap újra útra kél,
minden reggel ismét életre kél. 
Szemébe a ragyogás felcsillan,
szíve újra megdobban.

Puha felhő párnái közül kikacsint,
a messzi csillagoknak búcsút int.
Lassan komótosan ágyából kimászik,
s felfrissülve vidáman szikrázik.

Sugarait szórja mindenfele,
hagy örüljön a föld is vele.
Melegével átöleli az embereket
aki érzi a simogató szelet


----------



## Thim (2010 Május 26)

20


----------



## Edy1989 (2010 Május 26)

*Te vagy a vigaszom*
Ha könnyezem is ha valami bánt
nem fáj annyira, ha gondolok rád,
akkor egy pillanatra ott vagy velem
 és megsimogatod könnyes szívem...


----------



## Thim (2010 Május 26)

próbálom a letöltést...


----------



## Edy1989 (2010 Május 26)

Remény a múltból

Most gyerekek vagyunk újra
egy rövid kis pillanatra
S látom ahogy egyengeted az utam,
és remélem még egyengeted utam.
Hogy együtt növünk fel
ha ott leszel, ha kell.
S ismét a jelenbe vagyunk újra
látom, reményem ott ragadt a múltba.


----------



## Edy1989 (2010 Május 26)

Az élet egy nagy erdő
az embernek kell idő amíg felnő
akkor tudja meg milyen is ez az erdő
milliónyi úttal, ösvénnyel
sok választási lehetőséggel
Ezt az utat te választottad
Kívánom járd végig boldogan.


----------



## Thim (2010 Május 26)

nekem sem megy...


----------



## Edy1989 (2010 Május 26)

Én azt hittem, amikor kicsi voltam, hogy amíg teljesen fel nem növök a közelembe leszel, és vigyázol rám, mint addig is tetted
de …


----------



## Edy1989 (2010 Május 26)

1


----------



## Edy1989 (2010 Május 26)

2


----------



## Thim (2010 Május 26)

jaj


----------



## Edy1989 (2010 Május 26)

már meg kéne lennie a 20-nak sztem


----------



## Edy1989 (2010 Május 26)

Thim juj amúgy mi jaj ?


----------



## Thim (2010 Május 26)

:-xnem értem, mindig ugyanazt az üzenetet kapom: 20 hozzászólás és 2 nap regisztráció. Ez mind megvan. Akkor???


----------



## Edy1989 (2010 Május 26)

ez nem vicc 21 versem van kb mind1iket beírtam... valamelyiket duplán, írtam hülyeséget és így se működik


----------



## Edy1989 (2010 Május 26)

hát én is lehet h 2napot klell aludni a 20 hozzászólásra ... és a szív hangjait relax cuccot aklarom letölteni, de semmmi


----------



## Edy1989 (2010 Május 26)

nem ismerős...


----------



## Thim (2010 Május 26)

Edy1989 írta:


> Thim juj amúgy mi jaj ?


 Csak letölteni szerettem volna valamit és hát ugye kellett a 20 hsz. Most, hogy megtörtént azt vártam, hogy fog sikerülni.... Nem sikerült. Ez a jaj és juj!


----------



## Edy1989 (2010 Május 26)

Üdv kanadai magyarok !


----------



## Blend (2010 Május 26)

szia


----------



## Blend (2010 Május 26)

gyűjtenék hozzászólást


----------



## Blend (2010 Május 26)

demjén kellene


----------



## Thim (2010 Május 26)

Sajnos, én nem tudom. Persze ez nem meglepő számomra.


----------



## Edy1989 (2010 Május 26)

élet a szívben megtaláltam máshol


----------



## Thim (2010 Május 26)

*Thim*, a lap megetekintésére nincs jogosultságod, ennek a következő okai lehetnek:
*Minimum 20 hozzászólás és legalább 2 napos regisztráció szükséges az oldal megtekintéséhez, vagy a funkció használatához.* Ebben, vagy ebben a témában ezeket könnyedén összegyűjtheted.
Esetleg más üzenetét próbálod módosítani, vagy az adminisztrátori lehetöségeket használni.
Ha épp üzenetet próbálsz küldeni, elképzelhető, hogy ezt az adminisztrátor itt nem engedélyezte.
Kilépés Főoldal​ 
Nem tudom, olvasni kell tudni a sorok között és még mást is tennem kellene??!!


----------



## Edy1989 (2010 Május 26)

dörög az ég


----------



## Edy1989 (2010 Május 26)

aludj 2 napot az 20 hozzászólás után


----------



## Thim (2010 Május 26)

úgy néz ki engedélyezve lett számomra (is) a letöltés! Köszönöm!\\m/


----------



## Thim (2010 Május 26)

Edy1989 írta:


> dörög az ég


 nálunk süt a nap


----------



## yagamilight (2010 Május 26)

Üdv


----------



## Pannili (2010 Május 26)

Mindannyian


----------



## Pannili (2010 Május 26)

születtünk


----------



## Pannili (2010 Május 26)

egyszer


----------



## Pannili (2010 Május 26)

születésélményünk


----------



## Pannili (2010 Május 26)

hatással


----------



## Pannili (2010 Május 26)

van


----------



## tengericki (2010 Május 26)

Melitta írta:


> 1, jelen


----------



## Pannili (2010 Május 26)

egész


----------



## Pannili (2010 Május 26)

életünkre


----------



## Pannili (2010 Május 26)

ezért


----------



## Pannili (2010 Május 26)

fontos


----------



## Pannili (2010 Május 26)

hogy


----------



## Pannili (2010 Május 26)

gyermekeink


----------



## Pannili (2010 Május 26)

milyen


----------



## ir-ma (2010 Május 26)

erdő


----------



## Pannili (2010 Május 26)

körülmények


----------



## ir-ma (2010 Május 26)

őzike


----------



## Pannili (2010 Május 26)

között


----------



## Pannili (2010 Május 26)

jönnek


----------



## ir-ma (2010 Május 26)

erkély


----------



## Pannili (2010 Május 26)

világra


----------



## ir-ma (2010 Május 26)

lyuk


----------



## ir-ma (2010 Május 26)

kakas


----------



## ir-ma (2010 Május 26)

sapka


----------



## tengericki (2010 Május 26)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg



nekem nem megy a letöltés, pedig töltöttem is fel linkeket...


----------



## Neugi (2010 Május 26)

sziasztok


----------



## Neugi (2010 Május 26)

1


----------



## Neugi (2010 Május 26)

2


----------



## Neugi (2010 Május 26)

3


----------



## Neugi (2010 Május 26)

20 hozzászólás


----------



## Neugi (2010 Május 26)

6


----------



## Neugi (2010 Május 26)

7


----------



## Neugi (2010 Május 26)

8


----------



## Neugi (2010 Május 26)

9


----------



## Neugi (2010 Május 26)

10


----------



## Neugi (2010 Május 26)

11


----------



## Neugi (2010 Május 26)

12


----------



## Neugi (2010 Május 26)

13


----------



## Macsesz10 (2010 Május 26)

Jelen! Már tölteném le a meséket!


----------



## zaka (2010 Május 26)

jelen


----------



## zaka (2010 Május 26)

á


----------



## zaka (2010 Május 26)

1


----------



## zaka (2010 Május 26)

4


----------



## zaka (2010 Május 26)

5


----------



## zaka (2010 Május 26)

:55:


----------



## zaka (2010 Május 26)

:11: vagyok


----------



## Horim (2010 Május 26)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Horim (2010 Május 26)

Én is szeretnék itt tevékenykedni.


----------



## Horim (2010 Május 26)

Ezért üzeneteket írok.


----------



## Horim (2010 Május 26)

Még kell egy pár ...


----------



## Horim (2010 Május 26)

de remélem ...


----------



## Horim (2010 Május 26)

egyszer meg lesz.


----------



## Horim (2010 Május 26)

Most gyorsan ...


----------



## Horim (2010 Május 26)

erre törekszem.


----------



## julius63 (2010 Május 26)

klne2 írta:


> Üdvözlet Szegedről!


Köszi, ezek jó cuccok


----------



## Horim (2010 Május 26)

A fele ...


----------



## Horim (2010 Május 26)

már meg is van.


----------



## julius63 (2010 Május 26)

Hol láthatom, hány üzenetem van?


----------



## Horim (2010 Május 26)

Próbálkozok majd ...


----------



## julius63 (2010 Május 26)

De mégis hol?


----------



## julius63 (2010 Május 26)

Naaaaaa valakiiii


----------



## Horim (2010 Május 26)

értelmesebbel is,


----------



## julius63 (2010 Május 26)

20 mp az elektronikában egy örökkévalóság


----------



## Horim (2010 Május 26)

julius63 írta:


> Naaaaaa valakiiii


Ott van bal oldalon.


----------



## julius63 (2010 Május 26)

Az elefánt nem tud ugrani, engem meg nem érdekel.


----------



## borbola2 (2010 Május 26)

Szia.


----------



## Horim (2010 Május 26)

de most sietek.


----------



## julius63 (2010 Május 26)

Háát itt balra a fal elég üres


----------



## julius63 (2010 Május 26)

Jobbra meg ablak


----------



## Horim (2010 Május 26)

julius63 írta:


> Háát itt balra a fal elég üres


Neved, tag vagy, alatta státuszod, alatta üzenetek száma, köszönet, regisztrált, hol. Ez így szépen egymás alatt.


----------



## Horim (2010 Május 26)

Nem találod?


----------



## piros55 (2010 Május 26)

*Haliho !*


----------



## akropi (2010 Május 26)

livingstons írta:


> Kivert kutya
> (A Dog of Flanders)
> 
> színes, amerikai-belga családi film, 96 perc, 1999
> ...



Szia livingstons !

Nagyon szépen köszönöm a kedvességedet ! üdv akropi


----------



## nelliii (2010 Május 26)

1


----------



## nelliii (2010 Május 26)

2


----------



## nelliii (2010 Május 26)

3


----------



## nelliii (2010 Május 26)

4


----------



## nelliii (2010 Május 26)

5


----------



## nelliii (2010 Május 26)

6


----------



## nelliii (2010 Május 26)

7


----------



## nelliii (2010 Május 26)

8


----------



## nelliii (2010 Május 26)

9


----------



## nelliii (2010 Május 26)

10


----------



## nelliii (2010 Május 26)

11


----------



## nelliii (2010 Május 26)

12


----------



## nelliii (2010 Május 26)

13


----------



## nelliii (2010 Május 26)

14


----------



## nelliii (2010 Május 26)

15


----------



## nelliii (2010 Május 26)

16


----------



## nelliii (2010 Május 26)

17


----------



## nelliii (2010 Május 26)

18


----------



## nelliii (2010 Május 26)

19


----------



## nelliii (2010 Május 26)

20


----------



## nelliii (2010 Május 26)

21


----------



## nelliii (2010 Május 26)

22


----------



## tibcas (2010 Május 26)

vok


----------



## tibcas (2010 Május 26)

2


----------



## Melcsim (2010 Május 26)

Hello  Nem tudom hány, de kevés


----------



## nuri (2010 Május 26)

Hi all


----------



## nuri (2010 Május 26)

Főleg a könyvek miatt csatlakoztam.


----------



## nuri (2010 Május 26)

akkor


----------



## nuri (2010 Május 26)

még


----------



## nuri (2010 Május 26)

nem


----------



## nuri (2010 Május 26)

sejtettem


----------



## nuri (2010 Május 26)

hogy


----------



## nuri (2010 Május 26)

ehez


----------



## nuri (2010 Május 26)

robotolni


----------



## nuri (2010 Május 26)

kell.


----------



## nuri (2010 Május 26)

Visszaszámlálás


----------



## nuri (2010 Május 26)

indul:


----------



## nuri (2010 Május 26)

8


----------



## nuri (2010 Május 26)

7


----------



## nuri (2010 Május 26)

6


----------



## nuri (2010 Május 26)

5


----------



## nuri (2010 Május 26)

4


----------



## nuri (2010 Május 26)

3


----------



## nuri (2010 Május 26)

2


----------



## nuri (2010 Május 26)

1


----------



## Demián Tamás (2010 Május 26)

csákány


----------



## nuri (2010 Május 26)

0


----------



## gnorci (2010 Május 26)

Csao


----------



## gnorci (2010 Május 26)

És már megint.


----------



## sweds (2010 Május 26)

*Köszönés gyanánt *



Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


Nem csak a 20 db hozzászólás miatt, de nem tudom milyen itt a társaság, és kiváncsi vagyok hogy mennek itt a dolgok.


----------



## sweds (2010 Május 26)

Most sem tudom mihez szólok hozzá.


----------



## sweds (2010 Május 26)

És most sem, de gyűlik a 20 ?


----------



## sweds (2010 Május 26)

Persze másolhatok is


----------



## sweds (2010 Május 26)

Persze másolhatok is  vagy nem ?


----------



## sweds (2010 Május 26)

Persze másolhatok is ....vagy nem.


----------



## sweds (2010 Május 26)

Persze másolhatok is  ....de várni kell ,és variálni.


----------



## sweds (2010 Május 26)

Nos, ez csak a midik miatt.


----------



## sweds (2010 Május 26)

Volt már 20 ?


----------



## sweds (2010 Május 26)

Lehet.


----------



## sweds (2010 Május 26)

De ki számolja ?


----------



## sweds (2010 Május 26)

Nem is tudom....talán valamit írhatnék is....


----------



## sweds (2010 Május 26)

Köszöntök mindenkit !


----------



## sweds (2010 Május 26)

Ez.... is üzenet ?


----------



## sweds (2010 Május 26)

Már csak hat,...és HAT


----------



## sweds (2010 Május 26)

De tényleg...miről van itt szó ?


----------



## sweds (2010 Május 26)

Banjo-n játszik valaki ?


----------



## sweds (2010 Május 26)

Rajtam kívül ?


----------



## sweds (2010 Május 26)

Vagy csak én ?


----------



## sweds (2010 Május 26)

Na, itt a 20.


----------



## sweds (2010 Május 26)

De legyen 21.


----------



## sweds (2010 Május 26)

Úr isten...nem tudom abba hagyni !!


----------



## tapi08 (2010 Május 26)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


 Köszönöm Szépen


----------



## tapi08 (2010 Május 26)

Naggyon jó az oldalad


----------



## tapi08 (2010 Május 26)

Az isten áldjon meg titeket


----------



## tapi08 (2010 Május 26)

Mindent nagyon köszönök


----------



## tapi08 (2010 Május 26)

Praktikus nagyon hogy olyan zenék is vannak amik nagyon jók


----------



## tapi08 (2010 Május 26)

Szuper az oldalatok


----------



## tapi08 (2010 Május 26)

Tényleg köszönöm szépen


----------



## tapi08 (2010 Május 26)

Sok jót kívánok nektek az életben


----------



## tapi08 (2010 Május 26)

és egészséget


----------



## tapi08 (2010 Május 26)

meg minden jót az életben


----------



## tapi08 (2010 Május 26)

és jó kívánságokat


----------



## tapi08 (2010 Május 26)

Kívánunk nektek


----------



## tapi08 (2010 Május 26)

Szuper az oldal


----------



## tapi08 (2010 Május 26)

És köszönünk mindent


----------



## tapi08 (2010 Május 26)

A regisztrálást is


----------



## tapi08 (2010 Május 26)

Meg a töltögetéseket is


----------



## tapi08 (2010 Május 26)

Köszönjük szépen


----------



## tapi08 (2010 Május 26)

Tényleg naggyon köszönjük


----------



## tapi08 (2010 Május 26)

Szépen és minden jót


----------



## tapi08 (2010 Május 26)

Sok Boldogságot kívánunk


----------



## tapi08 (2010 Május 26)

Nektek nagyon szépen köszönjük


----------



## Falstaff (2010 Május 26)

Szia!
Nem tudok letölteni, pedig megvan a 48 órás regisztrációm is meg a 20 üzenet is. Mit nem csinálok jól?


----------



## alexa15 (2010 Május 27)

fd


----------



## alexa15 (2010 Május 27)

mese


----------



## alexa15 (2010 Május 27)

ember


----------



## alexa15 (2010 Május 27)

regionális


----------



## alexa15 (2010 Május 27)

sétahajó


----------



## alexa15 (2010 Május 27)

ólomkatona


----------



## alexa15 (2010 Május 27)

alagút


----------



## alexa15 (2010 Május 27)

teknős


----------



## alexa15 (2010 Május 27)

sellő


----------



## papi34 (2010 Május 27)

sziasztok, jelen!


----------



## papi34 (2010 Május 27)

Biztosan jelen.


----------



## piros55 (2010 Május 27)

*Üdv. Mindenkinek ! Szeretem ezt az oldalt. *


----------



## tunderlala23 (2010 Május 27)

Sziasztok!
klne2 nagyon jó kis könyvgyüjteményt raktál fel!
Köszi.


----------



## tunderlala23 (2010 Május 27)

Nem is gondoltam volna , hogy ennyi magyar nyelvű e-book van ...


----------



## tunderlala23 (2010 Május 27)

Lehet , hogy azért mert csak a MEK-et ismertem eddig?


----------



## tunderlala23 (2010 Május 27)

Remélem nem untatok senkit se ...


----------



## tunderlala23 (2010 Május 27)

Jóó reeeggeeeelt Vietnaaaam!!!


----------



## Megarom (2010 Május 27)

Hi...Köszike...Jelen...


----------



## Megarom (2010 Május 27)

Szép jó reggelt mindenkinek!!


----------



## Megarom (2010 Május 27)

Nem uncsi..á dehogy...Csákány


----------



## Megarom (2010 Május 27)

Szép napot mindenkinek!


----------



## SirRoland (2010 Május 27)

jó, hogy megtaláltam ezt a honlapot.


----------



## SirRoland (2010 Május 27)

Tetszik, mert sokminden elérhető itt.


----------



## SirRoland (2010 Május 27)

Elsősorben Feist érdekel


----------



## SirRoland (2010 Május 27)

De, ha már itt leszek mást is el fogok olvasni.


----------



## SirRoland (2010 Május 27)

Látom elég nagy a kínálat


----------



## SirRoland (2010 Május 27)

Asimovot is szeretem, de már mind olvastam


----------



## SirRoland (2010 Május 27)

Feist-et is majdnem végig olvastam, csak pár darabot nem és dühítő lenne, ha nem tudnám a végét


----------



## keem75 (2010 Május 27)

Nagyon jó lehetőség, köszönöm szépen. Sok érdekes és hasznos dolgot találtam már tegnap is.


----------



## keem75 (2010 Május 27)

Mivel sokan látogatják az oldalt, így sok hasznos infohoz lehet jutni nap mint nap.


----------



## keem75 (2010 Május 27)

A fittnes és yoga filmek között sokat lehet hasznosítani, de szerintem jó megoldás lett volna egy külön angol és egy külön magyar oldalt csinálni erre a célra.


----------



## etele71 (2010 Május 27)

sziasztok


----------



## szattila182 (2010 Május 27)

asd


----------



## szattila182 (2010 Május 27)

56


----------



## szattila182 (2010 Május 27)

555


----------



## szattila182 (2010 Május 27)

asd


----------



## akropi (2010 Május 27)

sziasztok !

sajnos nekem a letöltést sem kezdte el a datán : Az adott fájl nem létezik. Valószínűleg a tulajdonosa már törölte rendszerünkből.
Biztos kiderül majd mi a gond ... addig is üdv mindenkinek ! akropi


----------



## baluboy2 (2010 Május 27)

hello


----------



## tomtee (2010 Május 27)

Sziasztok


----------



## molnár3 (2010 Május 27)

mégmégmégmégmég...


----------



## molnár3 (2010 Május 27)

még1x még


----------



## molnár3 (2010 Május 27)

irgum-burgum


----------



## hkovacsek (2010 Május 27)

Köszi


----------



## hkovacsek (2010 Május 27)

ok


----------



## hkovacsek (2010 Május 27)

Szupi


----------



## hkovacsek (2010 Május 27)

Ez az!


----------



## hkovacsek (2010 Május 27)

Szerintem is.


----------



## hkovacsek (2010 Május 27)

HallyHó


----------



## hkovacsek (2010 Május 27)

Ez Fontos!


----------



## akropi (2010 Május 27)

Sziasztok !

Hálás köszönet a kibert kutyáért ( IS) Üdv akropi


----------



## akropi (2010 Május 27)

livingstons írta:


> Kivert kutya
> (A Dog of Flanders)
> 
> színes, amerikai-belga családi film, 96 perc, 1999
> ...



Hálás köszönetem ezért a filmért ! ( nagyon szeretem az állatokat, és gyűjtom a filmeket ) üdv akropi


----------



## stevenph (2010 Május 27)

Köszönet és üdv mindenkinek!


----------



## oongerg (2010 Május 27)

Hajrá...


----------



## hollo007 (2010 Május 27)

Sziasztok!


----------



## tigrisbia (2010 Május 27)

*Melegszendvicsek, aprófalatkák*
*Amerikai sült virsli*
 mIkrohullámon
Hozzávalók: 2 pár virsli, 15 dkg trappista sajt, 4 vékony szelet angolszalonna, ketchup, mustár, vaj.
A virsliket megszabadítjuk héjuktól és hosszában bevágva egy kivajazott tálba helyezzük, vágással lefelé. A sütőbe tesszük és 4 percig 500 W-on sütjük.
Kivesszük a virsliket, belehelyezzük a sajtszeleteket és körültekerjük angolszalonnával, majd két végén fából készült fogvájóval összetűzzük. A virsliket vágással felfelé visszatesszük a mikróba és további 4 percig 500 W-on sütjük. Tálaláskor ketchupot és mustárt adunk hozzá.
*Angol sörös melegszendvics *
Végy személyenként 2 szelet kenyeret, 10 dkg sajtot, 5 dkg vajat, 2-3 kanálnyi barna sört, 1 kávéskanálnyi mustárt, továbbá pirospaprikát, borsot és sót. A kenyereket pirítsd meg, s az egyik oldalukat kend meg vajjal. Egy serpenyőben olvaszd fel a maradék vajat, reszeld bele a sajtot, add hozzá a sört, a mustárt, sózd, borsozd és hintsd meg kevés pirospaprikával. Amikor a sajt is felolvadt, ezzel a masszával kend meg vastagon a kenyerek vajas felét. Tálalás előtt a sütőben, vagy grillsütőben jól forrósítsd át a szendvicseket. 
*Betyáros melegszendvics*
mIkrohullámon
Hozzávalók: 4 szelet zsúrkenyér, 25 dkg füstölt kolbász, 2 db keményre főtt tojás, 1 db közepes fej lilahagyma, 4 szelet lapka sajt, magyaros vajkrém, gulyáskrém, zöldpaprika, paradicsom.
A zsúrkenyér szeleteket 1 percig 500 W-on megpirítjuk. A hagymát és a kolbászt vékony karikákra vágjuk. A keményre főtt tojást megtisztítjuk és felszeleteljük. A magyaros vajkrémmel megkent zsúrkenyér szeleteket gazdagon megrakjuk kolbásszal, tojással és hagymával. Betakarjuk lapka sajttal és a sütőbe téve 3 percig 500 W-on sütjük. Tálaláskor paprikával, paradicsommal és gulyáskrémmel díszítjük.

*Magyaros halas melegszendvics*
Schuck Antalné- L.imi Kedvenc receptjeIm mIkrohullámon
Hozzávalók: 4 szelet zsúrkenyér, 1 doboz szardínia, 2 db paradicsom, 1 db közepes fej vöröshagyma, fél zöldpaprika, fél nyers uborka, 20 dkg sajt, margarin, fél citrom leve, só, bors, majoránna, pirosarany.
A 4 szelet zsúrkenyeret 1 percig 500 W-on pirítjuk, majd megkenjük margarinnal. Ráhelyezzük az olajtól jól lecsöpögtetett halat és ráfacsarunk egy fél citrom levét, majd betakarjuk vékonyra vágott paradicsom-, paprika-, uborka- és hagymaszeletekkel. Megszórjuk a fűszerekkel, meghintjük reszelt sajttal, majd a sütőben 5 percig 500 W-on sütjük. Tálaláskor pirosarannyal díszítjük.
*Májas-sajtos melegszendvics *
A szárazon megpirított kenyérszeleteket kend meg egy leheletnyi vajjal, majd bővebben (konzerv) májkrémmel, teríts le vékony szelet óvári sajttal, a tetejét csepegtesd meg vajjal és grillsütőben süsd pirosra.

*Melegszendvics Anna módra*
Schuck Antalné- L.imi Kedvenc receptjeIm mIkrohullámon
Hozzávalók: 4 szelet zsúrkenyér, 35 dkg gomba, kis fej vöröshagyma, kis fej lilahagyma, kevés vágott petrezselyem, 5 dkg margarin, 1 db tojás, 15 dkg füstölt sajt, só, bors, szerecsendió, 3 cl vörösbor.
A zsúrkenyér szeleteket 1 percig 500 W-on a mikróban pirítjuk. A gombafejeket a tönkjétől elválasztjuk és alaposan megtisztítjuk, majd megmossuk, és az egészet feldaraboljuk. A sajtot lereszeljük. A vörös- és a lilahagymát apróra vágjuk és egy margarinnal kikent tálba helyezve 1 percig 500 W-on pároljuk. Az előkészített gombát a hagymával összekeverjük és vörösborral meglocsolva további 8 percig 400 W-on pároljuk. Ezután hozzáadjuk a fűszereket, elkeverjük a habosra vert tojással és másfél percig 500 W-on sütjük. Az előkészített zsúrkenyér szeleteket megkenjük a gombás masszával, s a reszelt sajtot a tetejére szórva 1 percig 500 W-on ráolvasztjuk. Tálaláskor apróra vágott újhagymával díszítjük.

*Melegszendvics lyoni módra*
Schuck Antalné- L.imi Kedvenc receptjeIm mIkrohullámon
Hozzávalók: 4 szelet zsúrkenyér, 25 dkg camenbert sajt, 4 szál újhagyma, 3 cl száraz fehérbor, 4 dkg margarin.
A zsúrkenyér szeleteket tálba helyezve 1 percig 500 W-on pirítjuk. A sajtból és a margarinból, fehérbor és apróra vágott újhagyma hozzáadásával masszát készítünk. A sütőből kivett zsúrkenyér szeleteket az így elkészített masszával megkenjük, majd 2 percig 500 W-on megsütjük. Tálaláskor petrezselyemzölddel díszítjük.

*Pikáns almás melegszendvics*
Schuck Antalné- L.imi Kedvenc receptjeIm mIkrohullámon
Hozzávalók: 4 szelet zsúrkenyér, 4 szelet sümegi sonka, 4 szelet ementáli sajt, 1 db nagy jonatán alma, vaj, fahéj.
A zsúrkenyér szeleteket 1 percig 500 W-on pirítjuk. A készülékből kivéve megkenjük margarinnal, rárakjuk a sonkaszeleteket és vékonyan rászeleteljük az almát. Ízlés szerint meghintjük fahéjjal és az egészet letakarjuk az ementáli sajttal, majd a sütőbe helyezve 2 percig 500 W-on sütjük.
*Sajttal ragasztott melegszendvics *
Két kisebb, vékony szelet kenyér közé tégy egy szelet megborsozott sajtot. A kenyereket kicsit nyomd össze és kevés forró zsíron pirítsd meg a szendvics mindkét oldalát úgy, hogy a közepén megolvadó sajt az egészet összefogja.

*Sonkás melegszendvics*
Schuck Antalné- L.imi Kedvenc receptjeIm mIkrohullámon
Hozzávalók: 4 szelet sonka, 4 szelet sajt, 4 szelet zsúrkenyÉr, vaj.
A kenyereket a sütőben 1 percig 500 W-on pirítjuk és a mikróból kivéve megkenjük margarinnal, rárakjuk a sonkát, majd a sajtszeleteket. Ezután 1-2 percig 500 W-on sütjük. Tálaláskor uborkával, paradicsommal vagy pirosarannyal díszítjük.
*Sörrel öntött melegszendvics *
A szárazon megpirított szendvicskenyereket tedd egymás mellé egy kivajazott tepsibe, s mindegyikre tégy egy szelet sajtot. Tojást és sört keverj össze (fele-fele arányban), sózd, borsozd, adj hozzá reszelt szerecsendiót és ezzel öntsd le a szendvicseket, majd sütőben süsd azokat ropogósra.

*Szalonnás-túrós melegszendvics *
20 dkg tehéntúrót keverj össze 2 evőkanál tejföllel, 1 evőkanál reszelt vöröshagymával, sóval és borssal. A krémet kend kenyérre, szórd meg bőven vékony füstöltszalonna-szeletkékkel, és grillsütőben süsd meg.

*Szalonnával szórt melegszendvics *
A kenyérszeletekre teríts vékony sajtszeleteket (nem baj, ha nem fedik mindenhol a kenyeret), s szórj a tetejére kicsi kockákra vágott füstölt szalonnát. (Esetleg egy pici sóval is meghintheted.) Addig süsd grillsütőben, amíg a szalonnakockák meg nem pirulnak. 

*Tejfölös-boros melegszendvics *
Reszelt sajthoz keverj annyi tejfölt, hogy egy sűrű, de még kenhető masszát kapj, adj hozzá sót, s (bővebben) őrölt borsot. A keveréket pihentesd néhány órát, majd kend vékonyan - előre gyengén megpirított - kenyérszeletekre, s addig süsd a grillsütőben, míg meg nem színesedik.


----------



## tigrisbia (2010 Május 27)

*Erdélyi töltött paprika*






Hozzávalók: 8 közepes paprika, 1 közepes fej hagyma, 1 gerezd fokhagyma, 1 szál zellerzöld, 1 evőkanál olaj, 40 dkg darált hús (sertés, marha, pulyka), 8 dkg rizs, 1 tojás, 1 kávéskanál édesnemes pirospaprika, 1 l paradicsom ivólé vagy 10 dkg sűrített paradicsom, 1 kávéskanál cukor, 3 evőkanál (rizs) liszt, néhány szál petrezselyem.
Előkészítés: Nem túl húsos, kerekded végű paprikákat vásárolunk, megmossuk, kicsumázzuk őket, az ereket és magokat eltávolítjuk. A hagymát és a fokhagymát meghámozzuk, a hagymát finomra vágjuk. A zellerzöldet leöblítjük.
Elkészítés: A töltelékez megfonnyasztjuk a hagymát az olajban. Lehúzzuk a tűzről, hozzáadjuk a darált húst, a rizst, a tojást, a pirospaprikát, az áttört fokhagymát, ízlés szerint sót és borsot, alaposan összedolgozzuk, és a paprikákba töltjük (nem túl szorosan, mert főzés közben a rizs megdagad, és szétrepednek a paprikák). A paradicsomlét (vagy az 1 l hideg vízzel elkevert, sűrített paradicsomot) 1 kávéskanál sóval, a cukorral és a zellerzölddel felforraljuk. Beletesszük a paprikákat, és mérsékelt tűzön, félig lefedve puhára főzzük (kb. 30 perc). Nem kevergetjük, csak meg-megrázogatjuk a lábast! A paprikákat óvatosan, szűrőkanállal kiemeljük a paradicsomléből, a zellert kidobjuk. A rizslisztet simára keverjük 1l hideg vízzel, a paradicsomhoz adjuk, és 5 percig lassú tűzön forraljuk. Visszatesszük a mártásba a paprikákat, éppen csak összeforraljuk, ízlés szerint utánasózzuk. Nem szabad bő lére fözni, csak annyira hogy a viz ellepje. Tálaláskor sok cukkorral vagy tejföllel finom


----------



## piros55 (2010 Május 27)

*Sziasztok ! Újra itt vagyok !*


----------



## ZsannusS (2010 Május 27)




----------



## gabosjanos (2010 Május 27)

22-ik hozzászólás, 22-es csapdája


----------



## zadom (2010 Május 27)

Sziasztok! Jó ez a fórum!


----------



## tunderlala23 (2010 Május 27)

ókor


----------



## Bruno Senna (2010 Május 27)

sziasztok


----------



## ttimi78 (2010 Május 27)

20


----------



## pepe23946 (2010 Május 27)

nekem is tetszik


----------



## pepe23946 (2010 Május 27)

itt kimaradt a 13


----------



## pepe23946 (2010 Május 27)

Az hogy lehetséges,hogy ide bármit be lehet ütni


----------



## pepe23946 (2010 Május 27)

Boldog szülinapot minden ma született báránynak.


----------



## dileta (2010 Május 27)

Sziasztok!


----------



## dileta (2010 Május 27)




----------



## pajy (2010 Május 27)

jelen !


----------



## pajy (2010 Május 27)

kivel mizujs ?


----------



## pajy (2010 Május 27)

agyamat eldobom


----------



## pajy (2010 Május 27)

nem értem minek ez a 20 hozzászólásos móka!


----------



## pajy (2010 Május 27)

5. és még 15 öt ki kell bírni


----------



## pajy (2010 Május 27)

valamiért nem értem ezt


----------



## pajy (2010 Május 27)

de hát ezt végig kell nyomatnom bocsi mindenkitől !


----------



## pajy (2010 Május 27)

8. wááá


----------



## pajy (2010 Május 27)

megy ez csak az a 20 másodperc is wáá


----------



## pajy (2010 Május 27)

10 10 10 1010101 :d


----------



## pajy (2010 Május 27)

11 az már valami még 9 et kell kibirni


----------



## pajy (2010 Május 27)

12 az 12


----------



## pajy (2010 Május 27)

13 dikk


----------



## pajy (2010 Május 27)

14 se lesz értelmes hozzá szólás az is 100


----------



## pajy (2010 Május 27)

15 . na ajhaj


----------



## pajy (2010 Május 27)

kezeket fel  tombolni


----------



## pajy (2010 Május 27)

17 áááhh el sem hiszem


----------



## pajy (2010 Május 27)

18 lálálá


----------



## pajy (2010 Május 27)

19 hüüühh


----------



## pajy (2010 Május 27)

20 végre elértük de még 1 et ráadok


----------



## pajy (2010 Május 27)

lálálálálá jipijá


----------



## moncsi7603 (2010 Május 27)

roham


----------



## berzsi41 (2010 Május 27)

Szép estét mindenkinek!


----------



## berzsi41 (2010 Május 27)

modortalan


----------



## moncsi7603 (2010 Május 27)

1, jelen


----------



## moncsi7603 (2010 Május 27)

2


----------



## moncsi7603 (2010 Május 27)

3. is megvan


----------



## moncsi7603 (2010 Május 27)

4.


----------



## moncsi7603 (2010 Május 27)

5. is


----------



## moncsi7603 (2010 Május 27)

6. mindjárt megvan


----------



## szalacsy (2010 Május 27)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


rfdvdvd


----------



## szalacsy (2010 Május 27)

dfbvd


----------



## szalacsy (2010 Május 27)

3


----------



## szalacsy (2010 Május 27)

4


----------



## szalacsy (2010 Május 27)

5


----------



## szalacsy (2010 Május 27)

6


----------



## szalacsy (2010 Május 27)

7


----------



## szalacsy (2010 Május 27)

666


----------



## szalacsy (2010 Május 27)

9


----------



## szalacsy (2010 Május 27)

20


----------



## szalacsy (2010 Május 27)

nem jött be


----------



## szalacsy (2010 Május 27)

még9


----------



## szalacsy (2010 Május 27)

uncsi


----------



## szalacsy (2010 Május 27)

deje


----------



## szalacsy (2010 Május 27)

15


----------



## szalacsy (2010 Május 27)

11


----------



## szalacsy (2010 Május 27)

d


----------



## szalacsy (2010 Május 27)

11c x


----------



## szalacsy (2010 Május 27)

ez válogat


----------



## szalacsy (2010 Május 27)

konyec


----------



## Butterfly35 (2010 Május 27)

sziasztok!


----------



## Butterfly35 (2010 Május 27)

egy


----------



## Butterfly35 (2010 Május 27)

könyvért,


----------



## Butterfly35 (2010 Május 27)

amit


----------



## Butterfly35 (2010 Május 27)

szeretnék


----------



## Butterfly35 (2010 Május 27)

elolvasni,


----------



## Butterfly35 (2010 Május 27)

kell


----------



## Butterfly35 (2010 Május 27)

húsz


----------



## Butterfly35 (2010 Május 27)

hozzászólást


----------



## Butterfly35 (2010 Május 27)

tennem,


----------



## Butterfly35 (2010 Május 27)

mivel


----------



## Butterfly35 (2010 Május 27)

az oldal


----------



## Butterfly35 (2010 Május 27)

szabályzata


----------



## Butterfly35 (2010 Május 27)

így


----------



## Butterfly35 (2010 Május 27)

kívánja


----------



## Butterfly35 (2010 Május 27)

viszont


----------



## Butterfly35 (2010 Május 27)

teljesen


----------



## Butterfly35 (2010 Május 27)

idiótának


----------



## Butterfly35 (2010 Május 27)

érzem


----------



## Butterfly35 (2010 Május 27)

közben


----------



## Butterfly35 (2010 Május 27)

magamat


----------



## Butterfly35 (2010 Május 27)

no de


----------



## Butterfly35 (2010 Május 27)

ez van


----------



## Butterfly35 (2010 Május 27)

és még


----------



## Butterfly35 (2010 Május 27)

mindig


----------



## Butterfly35 (2010 Május 27)

nem


----------



## Butterfly35 (2010 Május 27)

engedi


----------



## Butterfly35 (2010 Május 27)

a rendszer


----------



## sandorr (2010 Május 27)

Szia/sziasztok!


----------



## zsombi05 (2010 Május 28)

sziasztok


----------



## zsombi05 (2010 Május 28)

valahogy


----------



## zsombi05 (2010 Május 28)

en


----------



## zsombi05 (2010 Május 28)

is


----------



## zsombi05 (2010 Május 28)

megtlaltam


----------



## zsombi05 (2010 Május 28)

ezt


----------



## zsombi05 (2010 Május 28)

az


----------



## zsombi05 (2010 Május 28)

oldalt.


----------



## zsombi05 (2010 Május 28)

Nem


----------



## zsombi05 (2010 Május 28)

talaltam


----------



## zsombi05 (2010 Május 28)

sehol


----------



## Pepe1234 (2010 Május 28)

Válasz1


----------



## zsombi05 (2010 Május 28)

karaokehoz


----------



## Pepe1234 (2010 Május 28)

Válasz2


----------



## Pepe1234 (2010 Május 28)

Válasz3


----------



## zsombi05 (2010 Május 28)

zenei


----------



## Pepe1234 (2010 Május 28)

Válasz4


----------



## zsombi05 (2010 Május 28)

alafestest


----------



## Pepe1234 (2010 Május 28)

Válasz5


----------



## zsombi05 (2010 Május 28)

. meg


----------



## Pepe1234 (2010 Május 28)

Válasz6


----------



## zsombi05 (2010 Május 28)

egyszer


----------



## zsombi05 (2010 Május 28)

megszertem


----------



## Pepe1234 (2010 Május 28)

Válasz7


----------



## zsombi05 (2010 Május 28)

koszonni


----------



## Pepe1234 (2010 Május 28)

Válasz8


----------



## zsombi05 (2010 Május 28)

meg


----------



## Pepe1234 (2010 Május 28)

Válasz9


----------



## zsombi05 (2010 Május 28)

nektek


----------



## Pepe1234 (2010 Május 28)

Válasz10


----------



## zsombi05 (2010 Május 28)

mindezt.


----------



## Pepe1234 (2010 Május 28)

V1


----------



## Pepe1234 (2010 Május 28)

V2


----------



## Pepe1234 (2010 Május 28)

V3


----------



## Pepe1234 (2010 Május 28)

V4


----------



## Pepe1234 (2010 Május 28)

V5


----------



## Pepe1234 (2010 Május 28)

V6


----------



## Pepe1234 (2010 Május 28)

V7


----------



## Pepe1234 (2010 Május 28)

V8


----------



## Pepe1234 (2010 Május 28)

V9


----------



## Pepe1234 (2010 Május 28)

V10


----------



## Pepe1234 (2010 Május 28)

V11


----------



## Pepe1234 (2010 Május 28)

V12


----------



## Pepe1234 (2010 Május 28)

Ez egy fos oldal. Már 22 -fake-hozzászólásom van, 4 napja vagyok regisztrált, és még mindig nem enged letölteni. Nem tud valaki segíteni, please?!


----------



## Utinda (2010 Május 28)

*15*

15


----------



## Utinda (2010 Május 28)

*16*

16


----------



## Utinda (2010 Május 28)

*17*

17


----------



## Utinda (2010 Május 28)

*18*

18


----------



## Utinda (2010 Május 28)

*19*

19


----------



## Utinda (2010 Május 28)

*20*

20


----------



## Utinda (2010 Május 28)

*21*

21


----------



## NiGhTy (2010 Május 28)

When I'm falling down


----------



## NiGhTy (2010 Május 28)

Will you pick me up again?


----------



## NiGhTy (2010 Május 28)

When I'm too far gone


----------



## NiGhTy (2010 Május 28)

Dead in the eyes of my friends


----------



## NiGhTy (2010 Május 28)

Will you, take me out of here?


----------



## NiGhTy (2010 Május 28)

When I'm staring down the barrel


----------



## NiGhTy (2010 Május 28)

When I'm blinded by the lights


----------



## NiGhTy (2010 Május 28)

When I can't see your face


----------



## NiGhTy (2010 Május 28)

Take me out of here


----------



## NiGhTy (2010 Május 28)

All I believe, and all I've known


----------



## NiGhTy (2010 Május 28)

Are being taken from me back at home


----------



## NiGhTy (2010 Május 28)

Yeah do your worst, when worlds collide


----------



## NiGhTy (2010 Május 28)

Let their fear collapse, bring no suprise


----------



## NiGhTy (2010 Május 28)

Feed the fire, break your vision


----------



## NiGhTy (2010 Május 28)

Throw your fists up, come on with me


----------



## NiGhTy (2010 Május 28)

Just stay where you are.


----------



## NiGhTy (2010 Május 28)

Let your fear subside


----------



## NiGhTy (2010 Május 28)

Just stay where you are


----------



## NiGhTy (2010 Május 28)

If there's nothing to hide


----------



## NiGhTy (2010 Május 28)

*Pendulum - Watercolor Lyrics*


----------



## piros55 (2010 Május 28)

*Jó reggelt Mindenkinek !*


----------



## berzsi41 (2010 Május 28)

Szép napot mindenkinek!


----------



## bjeni (2010 Május 28)

első hozzászólásom


----------



## bjeni (2010 Május 28)

harmadik


----------



## bjeni (2010 Május 28)

a másodikat máshová írtam


----------



## bjeni (2010 Május 28)

7


----------



## ecizoltan (2010 Május 28)

ez a forum kesz aranybanya! Ha meglesznek a hozzaszolasaim szeretnek letolteni par konyvet. Koszonet mindenkinek!


----------



## neoone (2010 Május 28)

Köszi!


----------



## neoone (2010 Május 28)

Na még egyszer.


----------



## neoone (2010 Május 28)

Jelen.


----------



## neoone (2010 Május 28)

Még mindig.


----------



## neoone (2010 Május 28)

Alakul.


----------



## neoone (2010 Május 28)

Fele.


----------



## rosered24 (2010 Május 28)

szép jó napot, eső menteset....


----------



## neoone (2010 Május 28)

:-d


----------



## neoone (2010 Május 28)

lassan


----------



## neoone (2010 Május 28)

nagyon lassan


----------



## neoone (2010 Május 28)

13


----------



## neoone (2010 Május 28)

csak meg lesz


----------



## neoone (2010 Május 28)

már


----------



## neoone (2010 Május 28)

hmmm


----------



## neoone (2010 Május 28)

15


----------



## neoone (2010 Május 28)

16


----------



## neoone (2010 Május 28)

17


----------



## neoone (2010 Május 28)

18


----------



## Cucimaci (2010 Május 28)

Cucimaci ,jelen!


----------



## neoone (2010 Május 28)

19


----------



## neoone (2010 Május 28)

20


----------



## Susan13 (2010 Május 28)

21 - az egyik kedvenc számom


----------



## keem75 (2010 Május 28)

22


----------



## zsanna14 (2010 Május 28)

ablak


----------



## zsanna14 (2010 Május 28)

kutya


----------



## zsanna14 (2010 Május 28)

adminisztrátor


----------



## zsanna14 (2010 Május 28)

riporter


----------



## zsanna14 (2010 Május 28)

rágógumi


----------



## hollo007 (2010 Május 28)

Sziasztok!

23


----------



## hollo007 (2010 Május 28)

24


----------



## zsanna14 (2010 Május 28)

izom


----------



## hollo007 (2010 Május 28)

25


----------



## hollo007 (2010 Május 28)

26


----------



## zsanna14 (2010 Május 28)

maláta


----------



## hollo007 (2010 Május 28)

27


----------



## zsanna14 (2010 Május 28)

asztal


----------



## zsanna14 (2010 Május 28)

lakókocsi


----------



## zsanna14 (2010 Május 28)

idézet


----------



## zsanna14 (2010 Május 28)

történelem


----------



## zsanna14 (2010 Május 28)

malom


----------



## zsanna14 (2010 Május 28)

múlt


----------



## zsanna14 (2010 Május 28)

talp


----------



## zsanna14 (2010 Május 28)

puska


----------



## Bartuska (2010 Május 28)

Nem zavar, hogy ha egyedül játszol nem lesz több a hsz-ed???


----------



## zsanna14 (2010 Május 28)

antenna


----------



## zsanna14 (2010 Május 28)

alkot


----------



## zsanna14 (2010 Május 28)

tanár


----------



## zsanna14 (2010 Május 28)

rozzant


----------



## zsanna14 (2010 Május 28)

tanuló


----------



## barcafun (2010 Május 28)

Üdv mindenkinek!


----------



## BEnikeee (2010 Május 28)

sziasztok


----------



## sziget82 (2010 Május 28)

123ghjj


----------



## sziget82 (2010 Május 28)

abbbb2131


----------



## Feihung (2010 Május 28)

még egy kell???


----------



## anitaklara (2010 Május 28)

Szia nem tudom kozben megtal&agrave;ltad-e az osforr&agrave;st. En folyamatosan toltom le magamnak a http://brigi-sorozatai.gportal.hu/ oldalr&ograve;l. Regisztr&agrave;lnod kell a letotl&egrave;shez. Rem&egrave;lem haszn&agrave;t tudod venni.


----------



## anitaklara (2010 Május 28)

Bocs&agrave;nat. Az elozo uzenetem Gonika88-nak ment.


----------



## anitaklara (2010 Május 28)

Sziasztok.

Szeretnèm megkèrdezni, hogy valaki tudna-e segiteni hol talàlhatom meg a Szèpsèg ès a szornyeteg cimu sorozatot, 1987-es. Az elso ot rèsz meg van de a tobbi sajnos nem tudom màr hol keressem. Elore is koszonom, ha valaki tud segiteni.


----------



## pew (2010 Május 28)

És ha meg van 20 miért nem kapom meg a jogokat?


----------



## pew (2010 Május 28)

Mi van miért nem lehet használni ezt az oldalt?


----------



## cili8 (2010 Május 28)

Helló!


----------



## cili8 (2010 Május 28)

már


----------



## cili8 (2010 Május 28)

a felén


----------



## cili8 (2010 Május 28)

túl


----------



## Zsozsofia (2010 Május 28)

A hold - szenvtelen, néma tanúja a szerelem és bosszú édes pillanatainak.


----------



## cili8 (2010 Május 28)

vagyok


----------



## cili8 (2010 Május 28)

csak


----------



## cili8 (2010 Május 28)

türelem


----------



## bekkman (2010 Május 28)

sziasztok


----------



## bekkman (2010 Május 28)

de


----------



## bekkman (2010 Május 28)

jó


----------



## bekkman (2010 Május 28)

hogy


----------



## cili8 (2010 Május 28)

és


----------



## cili8 (2010 Május 28)

akkor


----------



## cili8 (2010 Május 28)

eljön


----------



## Kolduló Renegát (2010 Május 28)

*21*

21


----------



## cili8 (2010 Május 28)

a huszadik


----------



## Konkretcsavo (2010 Május 28)

Ekkora


----------



## Konkretcsavo (2010 Május 28)

Idiótaságot


----------



## Konkretcsavo (2010 Május 28)

a


----------



## Konkretcsavo (2010 Május 28)

Föld


----------



## Konkretcsavo (2010 Május 28)

még


----------



## Konkretcsavo (2010 Május 28)

nem


----------



## Konkretcsavo (2010 Május 28)

hordott


----------



## Konkretcsavo (2010 Május 28)

a hátán


----------



## Konkretcsavo (2010 Május 28)

még 9


----------



## Konkretcsavo (2010 Május 28)

ilyen


----------



## Konkretcsavo (2010 Május 28)

teljesen


----------



## Konkretcsavo (2010 Május 28)

felesleges


----------



## Konkretcsavo (2010 Május 28)

hsz


----------



## Konkretcsavo (2010 Május 28)

Komolyan


----------



## Konkretcsavo (2010 Május 28)

mondom,


----------



## Konkretcsavo (2010 Május 28)

lefosom a


----------



## Konkretcsavo (2010 Május 28)

bokámat mindjárt.


----------



## Konkretcsavo (2010 Május 28)

Na, huszonegy....


----------



## piros55 (2010 Május 28)

*Üdv. Mindenkinek !*


----------



## vendelin8 (2010 Május 28)

Halihó!


----------



## vendelin8 (2010 Május 28)

mondjuk


----------



## vendelin8 (2010 Május 28)

azt


----------



## vendelin8 (2010 Május 28)

én


----------



## vendelin8 (2010 Május 28)

se


----------



## vendelin8 (2010 Május 28)

értem


----------



## vendelin8 (2010 Május 28)

hogy


----------



## vendelin8 (2010 Május 28)

ez


----------



## vendelin8 (2010 Május 28)

mire


----------



## vendelin8 (2010 Május 28)

jó


----------



## vendelin8 (2010 Május 28)

de


----------



## vendelin8 (2010 Május 28)

ha


----------



## vendelin8 (2010 Május 28)

ez a


----------



## vendelin8 (2010 Május 28)

szabály


----------



## vendelin8 (2010 Május 28)

ám


----------



## vendelin8 (2010 Május 28)

legyen


----------



## vendelin8 (2010 Május 28)

csak


----------



## vendelin8 (2010 Május 28)

már


----------



## vendelin8 (2010 Május 28)

nagyon


----------



## vendelin8 (2010 Május 28)

unom


----------



## vendelin8 (2010 Május 28)

a minimum 20 elvileg 20 is lehet, de még nem engedi, úgyhogy 21


----------



## vendelin8 (2010 Május 28)

már ez a 22. hozzászólásom, és már több hónapja regeltem, mégse enged letölteni


----------



## bobc86 (2010 Május 28)

*20*

20/1


----------



## bobc86 (2010 Május 28)

*20/2*

Jaja, ugyan ez, már több mint 1 hónapja regisztráltam és már több mint 20 üzenetet küldtem, még sem enged tölteni...


----------



## bobc86 (2010 Május 28)

*3*

3


----------



## bobc86 (2010 Május 28)

*4*

4


----------



## bobc86 (2010 Május 28)

ez most már a 26ik


----------



## bobc86 (2010 Május 28)

ez most már a 27ik


----------



## bobc86 (2010 Május 28)

sőt ez már a 29ik


----------



## JCsaba (2010 Május 28)

1


----------



## JCsaba (2010 Május 28)

2


----------



## JCsaba (2010 Május 28)

3


----------



## JCsaba (2010 Május 28)

4


----------



## JCsaba (2010 Május 28)

5


----------



## JCsaba (2010 Május 28)

6


----------



## JCsaba (2010 Május 28)

7


----------



## JCsaba (2010 Május 28)

8


----------



## JCsaba (2010 Május 28)

9


----------



## JCsaba (2010 Május 28)

10


----------



## Vocaloidhun (2010 Május 28)

11


----------



## ddom (2010 Május 28)

mért nem enged már tölteni?


----------



## ddom (2010 Május 28)

ja,mert nem jól számolt


----------



## ddom (2010 Május 28)

nnna tán most!


----------



## ddom (2010 Május 28)

hozzászólok


----------



## ddom (2010 Május 28)

még 1x


----------



## anika1981 (2010 Május 28)

szép estét mindenkinek


----------



## anika1981 (2010 Május 28)

:d


----------



## rausch87 (2010 Május 28)

érdekes elgondolás ez... talán szükséges


----------



## rausch87 (2010 Május 28)

de én nem értem minek kell az a 20 hsz


----------



## rausch87 (2010 Május 28)

de megteszem


----------



## rausch87 (2010 Május 28)

fghn


----------



## rausch87 (2010 Május 28)

fhnh


----------



## rausch87 (2010 Május 28)

fhn


----------



## rausch87 (2010 Május 28)

fhn megalázó


----------



## rausch87 (2010 Május 28)

de nagyon


----------



## rausch87 (2010 Május 28)

bbbasss


----------



## NTAmi (2010 Május 28)

Értelmes hozzászólás így éjfélkor? Ne már!


----------



## rausch87 (2010 Május 28)

hg


----------



## rausch87 (2010 Május 28)

fhfg


----------



## rausch87 (2010 Május 28)

vacak érzpés ilyent írni


----------



## rausch87 (2010 Május 28)

a semmiről


----------



## rausch87 (2010 Május 28)

regélni


----------



## rausch87 (2010 Május 28)

thx


----------



## rausch87 (2010 Május 28)

mots hozom össze a reihez a 20 hsz-t


----------



## rausch87 (2010 Május 28)




----------



## NTAmi (2010 Május 28)

rausch87 írta:


> a semmiről



akkor irj valamiről .)


----------



## rausch87 (2010 Május 28)

... ):


----------



## rausch87 (2010 Május 28)

ilyen témánál nem szeretek hsz-zni.. te miért vagy itt?


----------



## rausch87 (2010 Május 28)

minnyá kész vok


----------



## rausch87 (2010 Május 28)

és csak 2 nap fog kelleni....


----------



## rausch87 (2010 Május 28)

nálam most 11-50 van


----------



## rausch87 (2010 Május 28)

fain még sokat is írtam  bele lehet ezek szerint jönni a halandzsába is kedv nélkül....


----------



## piros55 (2010 Május 29)

*Szép napot !*


----------



## Síva222 (2010 Május 29)

Sziasztok!


----------



## bigacsiga001 (2010 Május 29)

köszönöm


----------



## piros55 (2010 Május 29)

*Még mindig itt vagyok !*


----------



## damondesign (2010 Május 29)

Jelen


----------



## damondesign (2010 Május 29)

Most írhatok ide egymás után még 18 hozzászólást, vagy ennyire azért nem könnyű?


----------



## hollywoodoo (2010 Május 29)

Sziasztok! Én csak a 20 hozzászólást szeretnémösszehozni.Ezért is elnézést kérek.Köszönöm:hollywodoo


----------



## bruce360 (2010 Május 29)

Köszike!


----------



## akropi (2010 Május 29)

sziasztok ! 

mennyi sok jó film van itt és rengeteg munka van benne . sok sikert mindenkinek ! üdv !


----------



## KatieG (2010 Május 29)

Tök jó!


----------



## berzsi41 (2010 Május 29)

Szép napot!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## zsivanyka (2010 Május 29)

nem engedi h leszedjem amit akarok miert?


----------



## hollo007 (2010 Május 29)

Sziasztok!

Már nem kell sok!


----------



## hollo007 (2010 Május 29)

Még egy...


----------



## hollo007 (2010 Május 29)

aztán még 2...


----------



## hollo007 (2010 Május 29)

3


----------



## Jenny09 (2010 Május 29)

csak a 20 hsz miatt írok


----------



## Jenny09 (2010 Május 29)

egyébként üdv mkinek... 7.


----------



## akropi (2010 Május 29)

eder írta:


> Szia!
> Ezekről a linkekről van szó, működnek.
> http://canadahun.com/forum/showthread.php?p=2058033&highlight=van+doki#post2058033
> 
> ...



Kedves Eder ! 

nagyon szépen köszönöm Anyu nevében(is) Jó kis fil és régóta kerestem Anyunak. üdv akropi


----------



## csabaxp (2010 Május 29)

Köszönöm!


----------



## csabaxp (2010 Május 29)

Üdv mindenkinek!


----------



## csabaxp (2010 Május 29)

Szép napot!


----------



## csabaxp (2010 Május 29)

Internazionale, ez igen!


----------



## csabaxp (2010 Május 29)

Hajrá Magyarok!


----------



## csabaxp (2010 Május 29)

Imádom a Suzukikat!


----------



## csabaxp (2010 Május 29)

Motorban és Autóban is!


----------



## csabaxp (2010 Május 29)

Nekem Suzuki Swift 1.3 GLX autóm van.


----------



## csabaxp (2010 Május 29)

Ez egy Tökéletes jármű: megbízható, most van benne 76 ezer km. Semmi baja, pöcre indul.


----------



## csabaxp (2010 Május 29)

A csomagtartója hatalmas: 215 liter. Még nem tudtam telepakolni. Nem is értem miért is vesznek nagyobb csomagterű autót az emberek.


----------



## csabaxp (2010 Május 29)

Mivel nagyobb csomagok szállítását nem szorgalmazom, így elég a csomagtartó.


----------



## csabaxp (2010 Május 29)

Évente 12 szer kell valami nagyobbat vinni Aból B-be, arra ott a tehertaxi. Ráadásul a kocsim se megy tönkre!


----------



## csabaxp (2010 Május 29)

Nyaralni néha autóval megyek a kedvesemmel: ilyenkor még tetőbox se kell, mert a hitelkártyáink elférnek a zsebünkben.


----------



## csabaxp (2010 Május 29)

Erre-arra


----------



## csabaxp (2010 Május 29)

meg emerre és amarra


----------



## csabaxp (2010 Május 29)

na még 3


----------



## csabaxp (2010 Május 29)

végig Hazudtam: nincs Suzukim.


----------



## csabaxp (2010 Május 29)

Rakétával járok


----------



## csabaxp (2010 Május 29)

Akkor csá!


----------



## pali55 (2010 Május 29)

Sziasztok! Itt vagyok én is!


----------



## pali55 (2010 Május 29)

Újra köszöntelek titeket.


----------



## rikancs (2010 Május 29)

Sziasztok ! Csatlakozom én is a sorhoz.


----------



## ptimi87 (2010 Május 29)

Sziasztok!


----------



## animateurboy (2010 Május 29)

Szia Melitta


----------



## animateurboy (2010 Május 29)

szóval akkor itt lehet köszönteni a tagokat


----------



## animateurboy (2010 Május 29)

sziasztok


----------



## animateurboy (2010 Május 29)

akkor már én is szerepelek egy párszor a jelenléti íven


----------



## animateurboy (2010 Május 29)

csak kérdés túlóra jutalom is jár-e a felhasználóknak?


----------



## animateurboy (2010 Május 29)

és akkor ide bármit lehet írni


----------



## animateurboy (2010 Május 29)

csak nem válaszol senki, gondolom


----------



## animateurboy (2010 Május 29)

pedig vannak mások is akik most írtak ide


----------



## animateurboy (2010 Május 29)

ha jól látom...


----------



## animateurboy (2010 Május 29)

például ptimi87


----------



## animateurboy (2010 Május 29)

s timi szegedről, ami az én majdnem-szülővárosom


----------



## Tamcsiiiiiii (2010 Május 29)

1


----------



## piros55 (2010 Május 29)

*Haliho ! Van itt valaki?*


----------



## misuandi (2010 Május 29)

Sziasztok


----------



## brumba (2010 Május 29)

A szégyen és a félelem között óriási a szakadék. A szégyen gondolkodni tanít, a félelem leszoktat róla. Jevgenyij Alekszandrovics Jevtusenko


----------



## brumba (2010 Május 29)

A bölcs
egyenes és mást meg nem rövidít,
önzetlen és mást meg nem károsít,
igaz és semmit meg nem hamisít,
fény, de nem vakít.  Lao-ce


----------



## brumba (2010 Május 29)

Nem a legerősebb marad életben, nem is a legokosabb, hanem az, aki a legfogékonyabb a változásokra. Charles Darwin


----------



## brumba (2010 Május 29)

4.


----------



## brumba (2010 Május 29)

Hajrá Kanada!


----------



## brumba (2010 Május 29)

Hajrá Magyarok!


----------



## brumba (2010 Május 29)

Jelen vagyok


----------



## brumba (2010 Május 29)

tag vagyok


----------



## katjusha (2010 Május 29)

Ezt még el kell mondanom.
Magamban nem tarthatom.
Figyelj érdekes.
Nem vagyok tökéletes!

Sebestyén Katja jelen!!!


----------



## brumba (2010 Május 29)

remélem állandó is leszek


----------



## napsugar1975 (2010 Május 29)

*Jelentett elem*

szia


----------



## Jenny09 (2010 Május 29)

már majdnem 20....


----------



## Jenny09 (2010 Május 29)

19.. nah végre


----------



## Jenny09 (2010 Május 29)

és 20... éljen
jelen


----------



## Enixke (2010 Május 29)

6


----------



## Enixke (2010 Május 29)

6


----------



## zsivanylany (2010 Május 29)

*sziasztok*

én is jelen vagyok


----------



## zsivanylany (2010 Május 29)

*8*

szia mindenki!


----------



## zsivanylany (2010 Május 29)

*12*

hello mindenki!


----------



## zsivanylany (2010 Május 29)

Jelen vagyok ismet!


----------



## trafgan (2010 Május 29)

Sziasztok


----------



## trafgan (2010 Május 29)

Üdv Mindenkinek!


----------



## kopacsijanos (2010 Május 29)

*Érdeklödés.*



Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


Szia
Régen csatlakoztam de a gépem tönkre ment és elfelejtettem ezt az oldalt


----------



## kopacsijanos (2010 Május 29)

*Édeklödés*

Olyan régen volt hogy elfelejtettem hogyan is megy ez az oldal.
Üdv : Mindenkinek.


----------



## toroklevi (2010 Május 29)

KOszi, jo oldal, sok mindent megtalalok itt.


----------



## kopacsijanos (2010 Május 29)

*Van itt valaki?*

Hahó


----------



## toroklevi (2010 Május 29)

kar ez a 20 hozzaszolas


----------



## keleméri (2010 Május 29)

köszönöm mindenkinek a segítséget már én is elértem


----------



## toroklevi (2010 Május 29)

legyene 21


----------



## toroklevi (2010 Május 29)

megvan a 21 hozzaszols s megsem.. a regiztracio mar vagy 5 honapja . hmmmmm miert nem megy?


----------



## motohoto (2010 Május 29)

Jelen!!


----------



## motohoto (2010 Május 29)

Mizu?


----------



## motohoto (2010 Május 29)

Nemrég regisztráltam


----------



## motohoto (2010 Május 29)

Köszi, jó oldal, sok mindent megtalálok itt.


----------



## motohoto (2010 Május 29)

Sziasztok ! Itt vagyok ! 4


----------



## motohoto (2010 Május 29)

sziasztok! jó hogy itt 5


----------



## motohoto (2010 Május 29)

én inkább paprikáscsirke rajongó vagyok 6


----------



## motohoto (2010 Május 29)

7 nokedlivel... ahogy egy kislány mondta: Notota-bimbi!


----------



## motohoto (2010 Május 29)

(8)Piloteseye-tv-t kér valaki?


----------



## motohoto (2010 Május 29)

9 Jelenléti ív


----------



## motohoto (2010 Május 29)

10 megyek a másik fórumra. További jó számolást.


----------



## Pattynka (2010 Május 29)

...


----------



## Bodabalazs (2010 Május 29)

kösönöm


----------



## Bodabalazs (2010 Május 29)

köszönöm


----------



## Bodabalazs (2010 Május 29)

nagyon jó


----------



## Bodabalazs (2010 Május 29)

remek


----------



## Bodabalazs (2010 Május 29)

örülök, hogy itt lehetek


----------



## Bodabalazs (2010 Május 29)

klassz ez az oldal


----------



## Bodabalazs (2010 Május 29)

hajrá


----------



## Bodabalazs (2010 Május 29)

sziasztok


----------



## karesz36 (2010 Május 29)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg



nem tudom hirtelen mit írjak
én csak az érdekes című könyveket akartam megnézni

igazából segítséget szertnék kérni
egy ismerősöm ki szeretné kapcsolni a telepatikus hallását mert már nagyon zavarja, köszi


----------



## Queen Victorya (2010 Május 29)

Sziasztok! Nagyon tetszik az oldal


----------



## Laaac (2010 Május 30)

*nén*

nlnéonémná


----------



## Laaac (2010 Május 30)

minden nagyszerű, csak nem férek hozzá


----------



## VanHalen (2010 Május 30)

Eredeti szerző Melitta 
Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
Itt a lehetoseg


----------



## VanHalen (2010 Május 30)

minden nagyszerű, csak nem férek hozzá


----------



## agyarka (2010 Május 30)

*Köszönet*

Sziasztok!
Úgy látom ezt az oldalt nem túl sokan olvassák.
Mivel vmit írni kell a 20 hozzászólás eléréséhez, ezért megragadom a lehetőséget, és megköszönöm mindenkinek a feltöltéseket.
Üdv:agyarka


----------



## mulatosdj (2010 Május 30)

hello


----------



## mulatosdj (2010 Május 30)

jó az oldal,csak így tovább


----------



## mulatosdj (2010 Május 30)

Nyugi laac minden okés lesz csak irjál


----------



## mulatosdj (2010 Május 30)

Engem karaoke alapok érdekelnek


----------



## mulatosdj (2010 Május 30)

mindenkinek csak ajánlom az oldalt


----------



## mulatosdj (2010 Május 30)

rengeteg anyagot találhattok rajta


----------



## mulatosdj (2010 Május 30)

Remélem tudom majd használni az oldalt


----------



## mulatosdj (2010 Május 30)

Am minek kell a 20 hozzászólás??


----------



## mulatosdj (2010 Május 30)

Szia agyarka


----------



## mulatosdj (2010 Május 30)

merről irsz ide?


----------



## mulatosdj (2010 Május 30)

szia bodabalázs


----------



## mulatosdj (2010 Május 30)

remek


----------



## ZsannusS (2010 Május 30)




----------



## bakosrichard (2010 Május 30)

*köszi 3*

köszi 3


----------



## bakosrichard (2010 Május 30)

*köszi 4*

Köszi 4


----------



## bakosrichard (2010 Május 30)

*köszi 16*

köszi 16


----------



## bakosrichard (2010 Május 30)

*köszi 17*

köszi 17


----------



## bakosrichard (2010 Május 30)

*köszi 18*

köszi 18


----------



## bakosrichard (2010 Május 30)

*köszi 19*

köszi 19


----------



## bakosrichard (2010 Május 30)

*köszi 20*

köszi 20


----------



## Cooltuareg (2010 Május 30)

Üdv mindenkinek!


----------



## anika1981 (2010 Május 30)

Kellemes vasárnapot mindenkinek


----------



## anika1981 (2010 Május 30)

14


----------



## anika1981 (2010 Május 30)

:55:15


----------



## anika1981 (2010 Május 30)

16


----------



## anika1981 (2010 Május 30)

://:://:


----------



## anika1981 (2010 Május 30)

18


----------



## anika1981 (2010 Május 30)

:4:19


----------



## anika1981 (2010 Május 30)

:00::..::ugras:20


----------



## baknaffek (2010 Május 30)

asdasdsd sziasztok : D


----------



## taftpower (2010 Május 30)

Hello


----------



## taftpower (2010 Május 30)

1


----------



## taftpower (2010 Május 30)

2


----------



## taftpower (2010 Május 30)

3


----------



## taftpower (2010 Május 30)

4


----------



## taftpower (2010 Május 30)

5


----------



## taftpower (2010 Május 30)

6


----------



## taftpower (2010 Május 30)

7


----------



## taftpower (2010 Május 30)

8


----------



## taftpower (2010 Május 30)

9


----------



## taftpower (2010 Május 30)

10


----------



## taftpower (2010 Május 30)

11


----------



## taftpower (2010 Május 30)

12


----------



## taftpower (2010 Május 30)

13


----------



## taftpower (2010 Május 30)

14


----------



## taftpower (2010 Május 30)

15


----------



## taftpower (2010 Május 30)

16


----------



## taftpower (2010 Május 30)

17


----------



## taftpower (2010 Május 30)

18


----------



## taftpower (2010 Május 30)

19


----------



## taftpower (2010 Május 30)

20


----------



## taftpower (2010 Május 30)

Szia


----------



## taftpower (2010 Május 30)

még mindig nem mennek a letöltések :s:s


----------



## lanyoszmusz (2010 Május 30)




----------



## lanyoszmusz (2010 Május 30)

melitta írta:


> aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


1


----------



## lanyoszmusz (2010 Május 30)

lanyoszmusz írta:


> 1


2


----------



## lanyoszmusz (2010 Május 30)

asdffffdsf


----------



## lanyoszmusz (2010 Május 30)

3


----------



## lanyoszmusz (2010 Május 30)

4


----------



## lanyoszmusz (2010 Május 30)

5


----------



## bandi61 (2010 Május 30)

1.


----------



## lanyoszmusz (2010 Május 30)

6


----------



## lanyoszmusz (2010 Május 30)

7


----------



## lanyoszmusz (2010 Május 30)

8


----------



## lanyoszmusz (2010 Május 30)

9


----------



## bandi61 (2010 Május 30)

2.


----------



## lanyoszmusz (2010 Május 30)

10


----------



## lanyoszmusz (2010 Május 30)

11


----------



## lanyoszmusz (2010 Május 30)

efasf


----------



## lanyoszmusz (2010 Május 30)

asdgf


----------



## lanyoszmusz (2010 Május 30)

fsadfdsaf


----------



## lanyoszmusz (2010 Május 30)

fdsafadsf


----------



## lanyoszmusz (2010 Május 30)

jbjbjbbbjbjbjbjbjbjbkjllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## lanyoszmusz (2010 Május 30)

lknlknkn


----------



## lanyoszmusz (2010 Május 30)

bkjbljlk


----------



## lanyoszmusz (2010 Május 30)

jbé


----------



## lanyoszmusz (2010 Május 30)

jukmgc


----------



## lanyoszmusz (2010 Május 30)

úúúúúúúúúúűűűűűáááőőőőőúűáőúűáőúűáóúúűűáúúűőúűáőúűáőúűáőúú-.


----------



## lanyoszmusz (2010 Május 30)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


dddddddddddd


----------



## lanyoszmusz (2010 Május 30)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


bfbfbffbbfb


----------



## lanyoszmusz (2010 Május 30)

lanyoszmanyos


----------



## lanyoszmusz (2010 Május 30)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


sfdgfdsgsdgfdsg


----------



## lanyoszmusz (2010 Május 30)

fdsgfdsg


----------



## lanyoszmusz (2010 Május 30)

fdsafsdaf


----------



## lanyoszmusz (2010 Május 30)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


abcd


----------



## lanyoszmusz (2010 Május 30)

555555556666


----------



## lanyoszmusz (2010 Május 30)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


jmm
1
2
3
4
5
6
7
8
9
10
11
12
13
14
15
16
17
18
19
20


----------



## piros55 (2010 Május 30)

*Köszöntök Mindenkit !*


----------



## BEnikeee (2010 Május 30)

1


----------



## pecsenye99 (2010 Május 30)

üdv


----------



## tmai (2010 Május 30)

jelen


----------



## bandi61 (2010 Május 30)

3.


----------



## Rei15 (2010 Május 30)

sziasztok


----------



## Rei15 (2010 Május 30)

Eredeti szerző *Melitta* 

 
_Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
Itt a lehetoseg:wink:_


----------



## Rei15 (2010 Május 30)

1, 2, 3, 4, 5...számolni már tudok


----------



## Rety01 (2010 Május 30)

Gratulálok!


----------



## Rety01 (2010 Május 30)

Eredeti szerző Melitta 
Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
Itt a lehetoseg


----------



## Rety01 (2010 Május 30)

remélem


----------



## Rety01 (2010 Május 30)

Eredeti szerző Melitta 
Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
Itt a lehetoseg


----------



## Rety01 (2010 Május 30)

12343


----------



## Rety01 (2010 Május 30)

Már én is tudok számolni


----------



## Rety01 (2010 Május 30)

Nem gyenge


----------



## Rety01 (2010 Május 30)

Nyári Ferenc
Az Igaz Barátság

Néha már csak egyvalami segít, 
Egy barát, ki mindig mindenben segít. 
S nem hagy cserben, történjen bármi, 
Ott van mindig, nem kell várni. 

Egy társ, egy igaz barát, 
Kiből sugárzik a boldogság. 
Kiből csak egy van, s nem több, 
Kire számíthatsz, ha az élet szennye letör. 

Aki veled van bajban, jóban. 
Lényeg az, hogy akár fagyban vagy hóban, 
Mindig számíthatsz rám, 
El nem szakadunk soha már.


----------



## Rety01 (2010 Május 30)

Lupsánné Kovács Eta
Húzd az evezőt (evezős induló)


Ragadj evező lapátot, így találsz igaz barátot! 
Hollári hollári hó! Sodor a Körös folyó! 

Szálljon a dalunk, 
útnak indulunk 
siklik csónakunk, nincs határ! 
magas sás alatt 
csapatunk halad, 
béke, nyugalom, csordogál. 

Tajtékot verő, 
páros evező, 
erős a karunk, szél lebben, 
náderdő között 
magas sás fölött, 
madárcsapat most szétrebben. 

Ragadj evező lapátot, így találsz igaz barátot! 
Hollári hollári hó! Sodor a Körös folyó! 

És ha kikötünk, 
fákat ültetünk, 
így lesz a nevünk, emlék majd! 
híres bajnokok, 
földet ásnak ott, 
szívünkben él az emlékpark! 

Fényes kishalak, 
hínárok alatt, 
érzik,hogy ez itt szabadság! 
utunk véget ért, 
jó volt, szép emlék, 
élettel teli barátság. 

Ragadj evező lapátot, így találsz igaz barátot! 
Hollári hollári hó! Sodor a Körös folyó!


----------



## Rety01 (2010 Május 30)

Halász István
Vers születik

Varázsceruza mellettem írogat. 
Egy költőtárs rója a sorokat. 
Rímek születnek, a ritmus alakulgat. 
Szív, szeretet közli gondolatokat. 

Vers születik. Jó ellesni a pillanatát, 
az alkotó, teremtő ihlet hangulatát. 
Nagyszerű élmény látni a sorok vonulatát, 
amely jellemzi az alkotó tiszta szándékát. 

Megáll. Gondolkodik, hogyan is írja tovább, 
hogy írja le gondolatai sokaságát. 
Majd ismét megragadja varázsceruzáját 
és írja tovább rímeinek garmadáját.


----------



## Rety01 (2010 Május 30)

Hevocka
Zebulon Bluesky

Van nekem egy barátom, nem akárki. 
Lenn maradt a földön, pedig láttam szárnyalni. 
Nem rontja őt a pénz és hatalom. 
Sose adta el a lelkét állítom. 
Megküzdi a hétköznapjait. 
Megfesti mások, és saját álmait. 
Ha vászon elé leül, száguld az ecsetje 
Nagy hatást téve a nézők lelkére. 
Eleme a levegő. 
Benne rejlik az őserő. 
Fény űző élete, 
A szívekbe lát bele. 
Látatja a jelent, múltat és jövendőt. 
Megtestesíti a fény őrzőt. 
Álmodért, a vásznon mindent megtesz 
Bármit kérhetsz tőle, akármit lefest. 
Közelről, távolról tisztelem 
Boldog vagyok, hogy Ő a barátom nekem. 

(Tornyai Tibor festőművésznek)


----------



## Rety01 (2010 Május 30)

Marosvölgyi Bálint
Emlékül neked

Emlékül kapod e verset, hogy emlékezz ránk minden percben. 
Ismerjük egymást szép idők óta és tudjuk miről szól már a nóta. 
Mosolyodat nem fogjuk látni, de reméljük erre fog majd szállni. 
Testedet megőrzik emlékeink és az emléket újjászülik. 
Sajnos osztálykép nincsen, de ebből baj sincsen. 
Néha napján azért látunk, de most jó egészséget kívánunk. 
Reméljük ott megleled a helyed és jobbak lesznek a jegyek. 
Én ezzel a versel köszönök el és osztály nevében mondom neked: 
"Hiányozni fogsz itt mindenkinek.."


----------



## Rety01 (2010 Május 30)

Jáger Andrea
Barátnőmnek


Szívedet fojtóan mardossa a fájdalom, 
Könnycsepp csordul végig bánatos arcodon. 
Úgy érzed, egyedül vagy e barátságtalan világon, 
súlyos lelki terhet cipelsz törékeny válladon. 
Ajkad képtelen mosolyra görbülni, 
szemed kékje elfelejtett vidámságot tükrözni. 
Nehéz perceket gördített eléd az élet, 
de hidd el, ezek csak erősítenek téged. 
Minden probléma, melyen felülkerekedsz, 
egyszer az életben előnyöddé lesz. 
Jövődet oly zavarosan látod, mint a ködfátylat, 
de meglátod, ezt idővel minden újabb nap eloszlat. 
Nap követ majd napot, hét követ hetet, 
szinte észrevétlenül enyhíti bánatos lelkedet. 
De ha mindezek ellenére csüggedni támadna kedved, 
legyen szívedben helye az én szívemnek. 
Érezd, hogy ott vagyok veled még akkor is, ha fáj, 
mert a barátság nem csak pipacsokkal teli táj. 
Melletted leszek, ha szükséged van rám, 
hisz azt szeretném, mindig légy vidám. 
Sziklává teszlek, ha apró kavicsnak érzed magad, 
tűzbe borítalak, ha szíved lángjai kialszanak. 
Tengerré varázsollak, ha cseppecske vagy, 
segítek neked, csak reményeidet el ne hagyd.


----------



## Rety01 (2010 Május 30)

Dombi László
True Love


Arms, cuddle, caress my soul, 
My heart desires, love to be collected. 
Nice cheeks, blue eyes charm, 
Look in the mirror to my eyes. 

Pug nose, cherry lips, 
Love them all very, raspberry taste. 
Golden blond hair, round shoulders come down, 
From there, by the rich, shapely breasts hill. 

His embrace, gently pushes my body, 
Kissing me, never let it. 
Oh, how beautiful, gives me space 
Lustful love, lust fire fight. 

Fragile, exciting sleek sleek sleek body, 
We are happy to infinity, he was mine. 
Never have to ask each other whether you like this, 
Our love is happy, he says, and I - I love you!


----------



## Rety01 (2010 Május 30)

Dombi László
Love of May


The charming month of May, 
Honeyed, luscious kisses clicked. 
Fragrant trees, shrubs foliage, 
The beautiful flowers shines. 

Walk in the sunlight encourages, 
Walks in the young human couple. 
Fellow faculty embraces the girl 
Slender loins curve. 

Green Field is located, butterfly fly 
Boy and girl sitting on soft grass. 
Malicious sun, smell the moment. 
Tension of the unrestrained emotion, 
Love the lush wild rampage.


----------



## Rety01 (2010 Május 30)

Sinkó Sebastian
The nice lover


POET: 
It is dark night here; 
And silent, do you hear? 

GIRL: 
Yes, I hear that clear; 
And I liked it my dear. 
This is our place forever; 
Nobody go here, never. 

POET: 
I think like this you; 
But now where I see to? 

GIRL: 
You see towards the sky; 
After you rest in meadow, lie 

POET: 
It will be, just I say for you something; 
I love you from my hearth and from everything. 
When we met, I liked you from this time; 
Ask me again and again the question, why? 
Later you say, you love me; 
You feel our love, and see. 

GIRL: 
I dont know, how I tell you, I love you; 
Just I can say for you, I feel our love, thank you. 

POET: 
Its good for me now; 
You are good, too, wow. 
Now we relax for this nice night; 
It was good idea, youre right. 

GIRL: 
The life is good with you, always; 
And good for me every ways.


----------



## Rety01 (2010 Május 30)

Népköltés
Months

Months of the year are easy to remember. 
They begin with January and end with December. 
January,February - turn around. 
March,March,March - touch the ground. 
April,May - jump in the hay, 
June,June,June - sing a merry tune. 
July,July - touch the sky, 
August,September,try to remember, 
October,November and then December


----------



## Rety01 (2010 Május 30)

Dombi László
Welcome to my Dear

Welcome to my Dear 
Flower of life. 
You're my everything 
Thud in my heart. 

I love you, I think of you. 
The sun is shining brightly, 
Hug the radius 
Gentle breeze stroke. 

Birds singing in the tree, 
Wind Lord strumming harp. 
Leaves rustle, 
They are beat. 

Spring, buzz, Song about 
Very quake my body 
Which way you go, my dear, 
Accompany thee my soul 

So this is a wonderful day, 
Come to me quickly. 
Hold me, hold me 
Fragrant your body


----------



## Rety01 (2010 Május 30)

Sinkó Sebastian
Ez nekem angol ( It's english for me) 


I see the birds; 
They goes to words 

And one of million is said; 
This winter is the mad 

This year, we go to everywhere; 
A little rabbit is sitting there 

We were in Dubai, Greece land; 
A lot of gold and Diamond we found 

But happy time is wasnt everywhere; 
Just here is good think for birds in square 

They are feeling a love in here; 
Because the pigeons here never fear 

He see to this, that he is faster than homeless; 
Because this rood eater is never fast 

The pigeons go back, if this time will be hot; 
A place number is will be a lot.


----------



## Rety01 (2010 Május 30)

Dombi László
True Love


Arms, cuddle, caress my soul, 
My heart desires, love to be collected. 
Nice cheeks, blue eyes charm, 
Look in the mirror to my eyes. 

Pug nose, cherry lips, 
Love them all very, raspberry taste. 
Golden blond hair, round shoulders come down, 
From there, by the rich, shapely breasts hill. 

His embrace, gently pushes my body, 
Kissing me, never let it. 
Oh, how beautiful, gives me space 
Lustful love, lust fire fight. 

Fragile, exciting sleek sleek sleek body, 
We are happy to infinity, he was mine. 
Never have to ask each other whether you like this, 
Our love is happy, he says, and I - I love you!


----------



## letszi (2010 Május 30)

Soha ne engedd, hogy valaki ne legyen boldogabb a veled való találkozás után, mint előtte.


----------



## letszi (2010 Május 30)

Rety01 írta:


> Eredeti szerző Melitta
> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


----------



## letszi (2010 Május 30)

Úgy érezzük, hogy amit teszünk, csak egy csepp a tengerben. Anélkül a csepp nélkül azonban sekélyebb volna a tenger.


----------



## letszi (2010 Május 30)

Mindenki csak saját magát üti meg, ha elesik, és az elesés és a felkelés is senki másra nem tartozik ezen a világon.


----------



## letszi (2010 Május 30)

A sors hajszolja embereit látszólag vakon, mégis kegyetlen törvényszerűséggel.


----------



## letszi (2010 Május 30)

Örökké! - mondta a kislány, azután csak nézték egymást, és nem gondoltak arra, (...) hogy ezt a szót milliárd ember mondta ki előttük hittel és hazudva, imádva és bemocskolva, és ennek a szónak nem ártott semmi, mert mindig újraszületik, mert az emberré lett embernek ez volt az első értelmes szava.


----------



## melita13 (2010 Május 30)

jhfghfj


----------



## letszi (2010 Május 30)

Szeretem a könyvet, és úgy nézek rá mindig, mint a csodára. Mint elmúlt vagy élő lelkek néma- vagy hangosfilmjére, titkos jelekbe zárt örömére vagy fájdalmára.


----------



## letszi (2010 Május 30)

Az értelem, a tudás és a lélek a miénk. Az Istentől kaptuk. Örökbe. De még ezekkel is azt teszünk, amit akarunk. Csak egyszer be kell számolni róluk..., hogy mit csináltunk velük.


----------



## letszi (2010 Május 30)

A házak és az emberek elmúlnak, de az őszi mezők egyformák maradnak, akárhogy öröklik, mérik, művelik is őket az emberek. Ebből pedig nyilvánvaló, hogy nem az emberek bírják a földet, hanem a föld szolgái az emberek.


----------



## letszi (2010 Május 30)

A vándorló madár elindul valahonnan, és elindul valahová. Az ősi ösztönök pókhálója abban a pillanatban összeköti az életnek, a földnek, a szívnek és gyomornak ezt a két helyét, s erről letérni éppen úgy nem lehet, mint a vonatnak a sínekről. Elpusztulhat az egész csapat, elpusztulhat minden gólya az utolsóig, de az utolsó, a legutolsó ugyanezt az utat keresi meg, mint ahogy egyik szobából a másikba átmenni csak az ajtón lehet.


----------



## letszi (2010 Május 30)

Nem kívánok ragyogást, pénzt, dicsőséget. Csak egy tűzhelyet kívánok. Hívó lámpafényt, meleget azoknak, akiket szeretek. Egy darab kenyeret, csendet, pár halk szót, jó könyvet és kevés embert. De az aztán Ember legyen!


----------



## letszi (2010 Május 30)

Nem az a féltékenység a legnagyobb, amit nő egy másik nő iránt érez, hanem az, amit a feleség a barátokkal szemben érez, akik szabadságot, egyéni függetlenséget, átbeszélgetett éjszakákat, őszi tüzeket, boros és bortalan mámort, egyszóval mindazt jelentik, amely csak nagyon ritka házasságba fér bele, nagyon bölcs vagy nagyon buta asszonyok mellett.


----------



## letszi (2010 Május 30)

A magány is - mint minden más - csak addig csábító, amíg nem kényszer. Ahhoz, hogy az ember vidám gyalogos legyen, okvetlen szükséges egy pár jó ló vagy autó a háttérben, s ahhoz, hogy vidám magányban éljen, okvetlenül szükséges a lehetősége, hogy akkor lép ki belőle, amikor akar.


----------



## letszi (2010 Május 30)

Az embereket meg lehet ismerni a zenén keresztül, amit hallgatnak.


----------



## letszi (2010 Május 30)

Amikor azt mondod: "Feladom!", gondolj arra, hogy ilyenkor másvalaki azt mondja: "Egek, micsoda lehetőség!"


----------



## letszi (2010 Május 30)

Azon a napon válik az ember igazán felnőtté, amelyiken először nevet magán tiszta szívből.


----------



## letszi (2010 Május 30)

A titoktartás egy olyan szilárd halmazállapotú anyag, amely alkoholban oldódik.


----------



## letszi (2010 Május 30)

A démonokat dobokkal elűző bennszülötteket nem értik meg a civilizált népek, akik dudálással próbálják szétoszlatni a dugót.


----------



## letszi (2010 Május 30)

Vagy ma, vagy holnap, vagy esni fog, vagy nem. De az biztos.


----------



## letszi (2010 Május 30)

Tanulj meg nemet mondani! Többet érsz vele, mintha beszélnél latinul.


----------



## letszi (2010 Május 30)

Amit a kutyának mondunk: "Jól van, Bodri, elég volt. Hagyd békén a szemetet. Érted? Hagyd békén a szemetet, mert különben..."
Amit a kutya hall: Bla bla Bodri bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla Bodri bla bla bla bla bla bla.


----------



## tele tabi77 (2010 Május 30)

*tele tabi77 jelentett egy üzenetet*

11


----------



## tele tabi77 (2010 Május 30)

*Jelentett elem*

irok


----------



## tele tabi77 (2010 Május 30)

*Jelentett elem*

jó


----------



## Spynoza (2010 Május 30)

megint7


----------



## Spynoza (2010 Május 30)

8as


----------



## Spynoza (2010 Május 30)

9


----------



## Spynoza (2010 Május 30)

fele


----------



## Spynoza (2010 Május 30)

már 11


----------



## Spynoza (2010 Május 30)

12


----------



## Spynoza (2010 Május 30)

13


----------



## Spynoza (2010 Május 30)

fourteen


----------



## Spynoza (2010 Május 30)

szia Juci! Boldog szülinapot!


----------



## Spynoza (2010 Május 30)

16


----------



## Spynoza (2010 Május 30)

17


----------



## woodyall (2010 Május 30)




----------



## Spynoza (2010 Május 30)

a tökéletes paranoia tökéletes tudatosság


----------



## Spynoza (2010 Május 30)

sic fata volunt


----------



## Spynoza (2010 Május 30)

a sors akarta így - valahogy így


----------



## Tettye (2010 Május 30)

*beköszönés*



Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg



szia


----------



## Tettye (2010 Május 30)

Keresem a Fohász-t (Tárkányi Tamara énekelte). Megvan valakinek az eredeti vagy az alap ?


----------



## 1Alma (2010 Május 30)

*Teszik*

Ötletes a fórum, Köszönöm


----------



## tilk69 (2010 Május 30)

2132


----------



## tilk69 (2010 Május 30)

15154684324465411


----------



## tilk69 (2010 Május 30)

köszi


----------



## tilk69 (2010 Május 30)

asa


----------



## tilk69 (2010 Május 30)

itt


----------



## tilk69 (2010 Május 30)

kiss


----------



## tilk69 (2010 Május 30)




----------



## tilk69 (2010 Május 30)




----------



## maxigas67 (2010 Május 30)

Köszi! Nemes 5let... - élek a lehetőséggel.


----------



## tilk69 (2010 Május 31)

ok


----------



## tilk69 (2010 Május 31)

kiss


----------



## piros55 (2010 Május 31)

*Sziasztok !*


----------



## mahakala (2010 Május 31)

Üdvözlök mindenkit Debrecenből!
Mahakala


----------



## feritual (2010 Május 31)

köszönöm


----------



## feritual (2010 Május 31)

köszi


----------



## feritual (2010 Május 31)

kösz


----------



## feritual (2010 Május 31)

igen


----------



## feritual (2010 Május 31)

nem


----------



## feritual (2010 Május 31)

talán


----------



## feritual (2010 Május 31)

mégsem


----------



## feritual (2010 Május 31)

nem tudom


----------



## feritual (2010 Május 31)

xbox


----------



## feritual (2010 Május 31)

tam


----------



## feritual (2010 Május 31)

minek


----------



## feritual (2010 Május 31)

kell


----------



## feritual (2010 Május 31)

hello


----------



## feritual (2010 Május 31)

köszike


----------



## feritual (2010 Május 31)

forum


----------



## feritual (2010 Május 31)

mindenki


----------



## feritual (2010 Május 31)

senki


----------



## feritual (2010 Május 31)

mondat


----------



## feritual (2010 Május 31)

kolban


----------



## feritual (2010 Május 31)

mennyire


----------



## feritual (2010 Május 31)

mondvacsinált


----------



## kmari (2010 Május 31)

Szép napokat!


----------



## kmari (2010 Május 31)

mindenkinek!


----------



## kunkrisz (2010 Május 31)

köszi a lehetőséget nagyon szép napot kívánok


----------



## Haboo (2010 Május 31)

ha megvan a 20hsz akkor utána mennyi idő kb mire le is tölthetek?


----------



## kunkrisz (2010 Május 31)

nagyon jelen vagyok


----------



## kunkrisz (2010 Május 31)

tényleg szuper, eszembe sem jutott volna magamtól ilyen profi ötlet


----------



## kunkrisz (2010 Május 31)

na jó, ha nagyon töröm magam, csak sikerült volna a kedvetekben járnom


----------



## kunkrisz (2010 Május 31)

még 12 üzenetet kell kreálnom


----------



## kunkrisz (2010 Május 31)

Remélem senkinek sem vette kedvét az esős idő


----------



## kunkrisz (2010 Május 31)

még 10 válasz


----------



## kunkrisz (2010 Május 31)

úgy számolom visszafele, mintha tornáznék.......


----------



## kunkrisz (2010 Május 31)

na még 8-at a kedvetekért


----------



## kunkrisz (2010 Május 31)

és az én kedvemért


----------



## kunkrisz (2010 Május 31)

kiss
Namaste


----------



## kunkrisz (2010 Május 31)

és még 5 üzenet


----------



## kunkrisz (2010 Május 31)

4 - haadok


----------



## kunkrisz (2010 Május 31)

3 - mindjárt megvagyok


----------



## kunkrisz (2010 Május 31)

az utolsókat rúgom


----------



## kunkrisz (2010 Május 31)

és finisben vagyok))))


----------



## gkat (2010 Május 31)

még 16 hozzászólásra van szükségem :S


----------



## gkat (2010 Május 31)

sokallom, de igyekszem


----------



## gkat (2010 Május 31)

és már a 7. hozzászólást írom


----------



## Mókamester (2010 Május 31)

Én is megjöttem! Egy kis vadász lesz meg egy citromos gösser!


----------



## gkat (2010 Május 31)

és itt a nyolcadik


----------



## gkat (2010 Május 31)

milyen nehéz összehozni ennyi érdemi hozzászólást


----------



## gkat (2010 Május 31)

de nem adom fel, félúton vagyok


----------



## gkat (2010 Május 31)

és visszaszámlálás indul


----------



## gkat (2010 Május 31)

már csak kilencet kell összehoznom


----------



## gkat (2010 Május 31)

még hat és teljes a boldogság


----------



## gkat (2010 Május 31)

ez a 15 hozzászólásom


----------



## gkat (2010 Május 31)

méééég 4 darab


----------



## gkat (2010 Május 31)

még néhány perc és ráfordulok a célegyenesre


----------



## gkat (2010 Május 31)

ami elérhető közelségbe került


----------



## gkat (2010 Május 31)

azáltal, hogy ez a 20. üzenetem


----------



## odin42 (2010 Május 31)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Dorbi (2010 Május 31)

jelen


----------



## Gabriel007 (2010 Május 31)

ghjk


----------



## Éva53 (2010 Május 31)

*Hello*

Hello Melitta!

Csak beköszönök, üzenetet gyűjtve.
De ha már itt vagyok, érdekelne, hogy hogyan élsz te ott Torontóban?
Mivel foglalkozol? És hány óra van ott most éppen?


----------



## Bodabalazs (2010 Május 31)

köszönettel


----------



## Bodabalazs (2010 Május 31)

hajrá


----------



## Bodabalazs (2010 Május 31)

nagyon tetszik


----------



## Bodabalazs (2010 Május 31)

örülök hogy itt lehetek


----------



## Bodabalazs (2010 Május 31)

nagyon jó


----------



## Bodabalazs (2010 Május 31)

lehet vmit tenni?


----------



## Bodabalazs (2010 Május 31)

szép napot


----------



## Bodabalazs (2010 Május 31)

nagyszerű


----------



## Bodabalazs (2010 Május 31)

még kettő


----------



## Bodabalazs (2010 Május 31)

és az utolsó


----------



## Angeal (2010 Május 31)

Szia!


----------



## Hercegnő11 (2010 Május 31)

gratulálok


----------



## Hercegnő11 (2010 Május 31)

én is a 20.-ra hajtok


----------



## Éva53 (2010 Május 31)

*Beköszönök*

Még egyszer beköszönök!
Hadd gyűljenek az üzenetek!:11:


----------



## Éva53 (2010 Május 31)

*lehetőség*

Köszönjük, jó ez a lehetőség!


----------



## WysiWyg (2010 Május 31)

Szia Melitta!

Néha köszönteni foglak, mert szeretnék 20 hsz.-t összegyűjteni! Már csak 19 kell! Üdv!

ww


----------



## ABG (2010 Május 31)

Köszi


----------



## WysiWyg (2010 Május 31)

Még 18!
ww


----------



## charlotte91 (2010 Május 31)

Sziasztok


----------



## arkhé (2010 Május 31)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Peti 96 (2010 Május 31)

Nekem megvan a 20 és nem enged letölteni :S


----------



## Peti 96 (2010 Május 31)

Miért nem enged letölteni?


----------



## Peti 96 (2010 Május 31)

Miért???


----------



## Peti 96 (2010 Május 31)

Nem igazság!!!


----------



## kisditta (2010 Május 31)

köszi


----------



## kisditta (2010 Május 31)

itt vagyok


----------



## bestseller (2010 Május 31)

jelen


----------



## Sasha40 (2010 Május 31)

gfg


----------



## Sasha40 (2010 Május 31)

fgfgfgf összeszedem a maradekot, nevetseges ez...


----------



## Sasha40 (2010 Május 31)

ghfghghkghk


----------



## gabeszku22 (2010 Május 31)

Második HSZ!


----------



## Sasha40 (2010 Május 31)

hjthjhgjghj


----------



## gabeszku22 (2010 Május 31)

Sasha40 írta:


> fgfgfgf összeszedem a maradekot, nevetseges ez...


 
Am jah!


----------



## Sasha40 (2010 Május 31)

hjghjghjghj


----------



## Sasha40 (2010 Május 31)

hjghujghjtzj


----------



## gabeszku22 (2010 Május 31)

Sasha40 írta:


> hjthjhgjghj


 bla bla bla


----------



## Sasha40 (2010 Május 31)

jhjhjghjghjg


----------



## gabeszku22 (2010 Május 31)

Sasha40 írta:


> hjghujghjtzj


 
Dejó!


----------



## Sasha40 (2010 Május 31)

ghfghfghfgh


----------



## Sasha40 (2010 Május 31)

hjghjghjghjtrete


----------



## Sasha40 (2010 Május 31)

trzrtu


----------



## Sasha40 (2010 Május 31)

dfzf


----------



## Sasha40 (2010 Május 31)

tukuztztz


----------



## Sasha40 (2010 Május 31)

hfjghjghj


----------



## Sasha40 (2010 Május 31)

tiztzuzrgfghjh


----------



## Sasha40 (2010 Május 31)

ezetze


----------



## Sasha40 (2010 Május 31)

*g*



gkat írta:


> milyen nehéz összehozni ennyi érdemi hozzászólást


fdgdfg


----------



## Sasha40 (2010 Május 31)

*g*



gabeszku22 írta:


> Második HSZ!


ggfsdf


----------



## Sasha40 (2010 Május 31)

*gffgf*



dipp írta:


> köszönöm 12x


gfgdfgdf


----------



## Sasha40 (2010 Május 31)

*g*



judit.janka írta:


> Sziasztok!


gfhf


----------



## Sasha40 (2010 Május 31)

*gfh*



Zsüzsüke írta:


> sziasztok


fghfgh


----------



## Sasha40 (2010 Május 31)

*fghfg*



vsan írta:


> üdv!


fghfgh


----------



## Sasha40 (2010 Május 31)

*fghf*



hollo007 írta:


> 25


fghfghf


----------



## Sasha40 (2010 Május 31)

*fghfgh*



charlotte91 írta:


> Sziasztok


fghfgh


----------



## Sasha40 (2010 Május 31)

*fghfghhhh*



gabeszku22 írta:


> Am jah!


fghfghfg


----------



## Sasha40 (2010 Május 31)

*gggggggggggg*



feritual írta:


> mégsem


gggggggggggggg


----------



## Sasha40 (2010 Május 31)

*tztztzt*



hollo007 írta:


> 25


ghg


----------



## Sasha40 (2010 Május 31)

*ttttttttttttttt*



Abybaba19 írta:


> d


tztzt


----------



## Sasha40 (2010 Május 31)

*zz*



Abybaba19 írta:


> e


tztztzt


----------



## Sasha40 (2010 Május 31)

*ghzuzuz*



szaszern írta:


> Minden tagnak nyugodalmas jó éjszakát kivánok!


gfhfgh


----------



## Sasha40 (2010 Május 31)

*ghghfff*



kmedina írta:


> Szép jó reggelt. Vagy ha akad még egy night owl, akkor szép estét.


ghghghg


----------



## Sasha40 (2010 Május 31)

*rrrrrrrr*



geszter23 írta:


> És holnapra is szép napot!


trtzr


----------



## Sasha40 (2010 Május 31)

*hjkhjkhjkh*



Maksi írta:


> Szuper az oldal!


jkjkhjk


----------



## Sasha40 (2010 Május 31)

*ghjghjhgjghjghj*



bellus írta:


> *SZÉP,JÓ REGGELT MINDENKINEK!))*


hjghjghjghjgh


----------



## Sasha40 (2010 Május 31)

*hjghjghjghjghjghjgh*



Sasha40 írta:


> gfgdfgdf


gjfhjhjghjghj


----------



## Sasha40 (2010 Május 31)

*jkhjk*



cili8 írta:


> túl


hjkhjkhjkhjk


----------



## Sasha40 (2010 Május 31)

*fgfghfgh*



Zsozsofia írta:


> A hold - szenvtelen, néma tanúja a szerelem és bosszú édes pillanatainak.


fghghfghfgh


----------



## eikichi (2010 Május 31)

Hello mindenkinek! Jó az oldal!


----------



## Sasha40 (2010 Május 31)

*hhhhhhhhhhh*



feritual írta:


> mindenki


jghj


----------



## Sasha40 (2010 Május 31)

*hh*



ikon77 írta:


> már csak egy


hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Sasha40 (2010 Május 31)

*bnbnbn*



gabocamami írta:


> Összegyűjtöttem képeket a négy évszakról, környezetismerethez vagy csak úgy


vnhgg


----------



## Sasha40 (2010 Május 31)

*hjhjhjhjh*



kicsicsillag68 írta:


> Köszi
> Jó reggelt mindenkinek!


jjhjhjh


----------



## Sasha40 (2010 Május 31)

*hgh*



weqas írta:


>


ghfgh


----------



## hollo007 (2010 Május 31)

15


----------



## hollo007 (2010 Május 31)

16


----------



## hollo007 (2010 Május 31)

17


----------



## hollo007 (2010 Május 31)

18


----------



## hollo007 (2010 Május 31)

19


----------



## hollo007 (2010 Május 31)

20


----------



## Szemtanu (2010 Május 31)

ha ha


----------



## $iso (2010 Május 31)

helloka


----------



## $iso (2010 Május 31)

énis az


----------



## Reney (2010 Május 31)

azszép xD


----------



## zoldfold (2010 Május 31)

ezek jók  teccttek  én csak egy sima képtelen viccet írnék : - Mi az fehér lé folyik a konnektorból? - Elment az áram!!!


----------



## vagerzsuzsi (2010 Május 31)

Én most csak beköszönök, sziasztok!


----------



## zoldfold (2010 Május 31)

köszönöm! fel fogom használni!


----------



## tom83 (2010 Május 31)

Sziasztok. A Féllábbal a paradicsomban című film betét dalai kellenének. KÖSZI


----------



## tom83 (2010 Május 31)

kárpátia zene kellene tudtok?


----------



## tom83 (2010 Május 31)

sziasztok


----------



## gedi13 (2010 Május 31)

Jelen


----------



## Vadkanca (2010 Május 31)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Vadkanca (2010 Május 31)

http://data.hu/get/2605943/CommonGoCommonClassics-2010.rar.html


----------



## Vadkanca (2010 Május 31)

- Miért ilyen rövidek a szőke nős viccek?
- Azért, hogy ők is meg tudják jegyezni...


----------



## Vadkanca (2010 Május 31)

Sherlock Holmes meghal, és felkerül a mennyországba. Ott áll Szent Péter előtt, aki megkérdi kilétét.
- Sherlock Holmes vagyok.
- Nem hiszem el... bizonyítsd be valahogy. Mondjuk... találd meg nekem Ádámot a tömegben!
Sherlock fogja magát, és nem egészen 20 másodperc múlva ott áll Ádámmal Szent Péter előtt.
- Hogy csináltad ezt? Itt férfiak milliárdjai vannak!
- Nos... egyszerű. Beálltam a fickók közé, mindenkit elküldtem az anyjába... ez meg csak ott téblábolt egyedül.


----------



## Vadkanca (2010 Május 31)

Az újdonsült anyuka felhívja a baránőjét, és a kisbabáról kezd mesélni neki:
- Képzeld, pont olyan, mint az apja!
- Ne keseredj el, az a fő, hogy legalább egészséges!


----------



## Vadkanca (2010 Május 31)

3 autós karambolozik egymással. Megszólal a német Mercis:
- Egy heti munkám odalett.
Erre megszólal a francia Renault-os:
- Egy havi munkám veszett kárba.
Mire a magyar trabantos:
- Egész életem munkája odaveszett!
Erre a másik kettő:
- Minek vettél olyan drága kocsit?


----------



## Vadkanca (2010 Május 31)

Pistike elfárad a múzeumban, keres hát egy karosszéket.
- Ebbe ne ülj bele - szól rá a teremőr - ez Napóleon széke!
- Jó, jó, majd ha visszajön, akkor felállok!


----------



## Vadkanca (2010 Május 31)

A pap a plébánia kerítését szögeli. Egy kisfiú áll ott és vigyorogva bámulja.
- Na, kisfiam, te mire vársz itt?
- Arra, hogy a pap bácsi mit fog mondani, ha az ujjára csap a kalapáccsal!


----------



## Vadkanca (2010 Május 31)

Amikor a taxi átrobog a piroson, az utas felszisszen.
- Ugyan, - mondja a sofőr - mi taxisok minden piroson áthajtunk!
Aztán a következő zöld lámpánál megáll.
- Most miért állt meg?
- Hátha jön egy másik taxis.


----------



## Vadkanca (2010 Május 31)

- Kisasszony, ez már mégiscsak felháborító, ezen a héten már az ötödik gyalogost üti el!
- Miért, mennyit lehet?


----------



## Vadkanca (2010 Május 31)

Paris Hilton és szőkenő barátnője beszélgetnek:
- Tudtad, hogy idén az egyrészes fürdőruha a divat?
- Tényleg? És idén melyik részt hordják?


----------



## Vadkanca (2010 Május 31)

Robog egy mini Smart a belvárosban, benne utazik apa és fia.
- Apa, apa! Mi ez a magas fal mellettünk?
- Az a járdaszegély, fiam...


----------



## Vadkanca (2010 Május 31)

A medve, a róka és a nyuszika kártyáznak az erdő szélén. Egyszercsak megszólal a medve:
- Ha még egyszer észreveszem, hogy valaki csalni próbál, beverem azt a sunyi vörös pofáját!


----------



## Vadkanca (2010 Május 31)

Mikor újjászülettem két dolog közül választhattam:
vagy ronda leszek, vagy szép és jóképű, de feledékeny...
De hogy mit választottam, arra már nem emlékszem...


----------



## Vadkanca (2010 Május 31)

Kovács úr szívszaggatóan zokog a felesége sírjánál. Arra megy a plébános, megpróbálja vigasztalni.
- Édes fiam, ne sírj, biztos találkoztok még a túlvilágon!
- Éppen ezért sírok!


----------



## Vadkanca (2010 Május 31)

- Hogy tetszik az iskola? - kérdi anyuka a kisfiát az első tanítási nap után.
- Disznóság az egész! - fakad ki a gyerek. - Mi csináljuk meg a feladatokat és mégis a tanító néni kap érte fizetést!


----------



## Vadkanca (2010 Május 31)

- Mi az abszolút üres könyv?
- ???
- Az íratlan szabályok könyve!


----------



## Vadkanca (2010 Május 31)

Micike egyik reggel másfél órát késik a munkahelyéről. Főnöke felelősségre vonja:
- Mit tud felhozni mentségére?
- Azt, hogy gyereket várok.
- Mikorra várja?
- Mához kilenc hónapra...


----------



## Vadkanca (2010 Május 31)

A biológiai labor vezetője mondja a vendégének:
- Mostanában a kísérleti patkányokról áttértünk az ügyvédekre.
- Miért? - csodálkozik a vendég.
- Először is: sokkal több van belőlük. Másodszor: a laboránsok nem kötődnek hozzájuk érzelmileg. Harmadszor: van egy csomó dolog, amit a patkányok nem hajlandóak megtenni.


----------



## bandi61 (2010 Május 31)

4.


----------



## bandi61 (2010 Május 31)

5.


----------



## fedanor (2010 Május 31)

kacsa


----------



## nano2 (2010 Május 31)

hali


----------



## nano2 (2010 Május 31)

2


----------



## nano2 (2010 Május 31)

3


----------



## nano2 (2010 Május 31)

4


----------



## nano2 (2010 Május 31)

5


----------



## fedanor (2010 Május 31)

xd


----------



## nano2 (2010 Május 31)

6


----------



## fedanor (2010 Május 31)

xdd


----------



## fedanor (2010 Május 31)

xddf


----------



## nano2 (2010 Május 31)

7


----------



## nano2 (2010 Május 31)

8


----------



## nano2 (2010 Május 31)

9


----------



## fedanor (2010 Május 31)

pókmalacka


----------



## nano2 (2010 Május 31)

10


----------



## fedanor (2010 Május 31)

11


----------



## nano2 (2010 Május 31)

kutyus


----------



## nano2 (2010 Május 31)

12


----------



## nano2 (2010 Május 31)

b13


----------



## bandi61 (2010 Május 31)

6.


----------



## fedanor (2010 Május 31)

32


----------



## nano2 (2010 Május 31)

ki


----------



## nano2 (2010 Május 31)

15


----------



## nano2 (2010 Május 31)

61


----------



## fedanor (2010 Május 31)

kenny


----------



## nano2 (2010 Május 31)

71


----------



## nano2 (2010 Május 31)

brrrrrrrr


----------



## nano2 (2010 Május 31)

19


----------



## Low-Key (2010 Május 31)

Sziasztok


----------



## fedanor (2010 Május 31)

akkor lol


----------



## nano2 (2010 Május 31)

2020


----------



## fedanor (2010 Május 31)

ich liebe dich


----------



## fedanor (2010 Május 31)

9


----------



## fedanor (2010 Május 31)

8


----------



## fedanor (2010 Május 31)

7


----------



## fedanor (2010 Május 31)

6


----------



## Low-Key (2010 Május 31)

5


----------



## fedanor (2010 Május 31)

5


----------



## bandi61 (2010 Május 31)

7.


----------



## fedanor (2010 Május 31)

4


----------



## bandi61 (2010 Május 31)

8.


----------



## bandi61 (2010 Május 31)

9.


----------



## fedanor (2010 Május 31)

3


----------



## fedanor (2010 Május 31)

2


----------



## timenya (2010 Május 31)

örülök,hogy itt vagyok


----------



## fedanor (2010 Május 31)

1


----------



## timenya (2010 Május 31)

19


----------



## Low-Key (2010 Május 31)

ámulok ... bámulok ...


----------



## Low-Key (2010 Május 31)

na mára szerintem off ...


----------



## rajkin (2010 Május 31)

*Zvölf*

Kommen die Wölf. Akkor is igy tanultam, na, aus Haus.
de dupla W-vel kellett volna és nem fau-val 
Zwölf, mint mindjárt 13


----------



## rajkin (2010 Május 31)

*arabusul*

Aki nem tud arabusul, próbálja meg anyanyelvén. Tizenhárom.


----------



## Titi10 (2010 Május 31)

*SZIA itt jártam*



Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


ITT jártam T i ti10


----------



## Foley101 (2010 Május 31)

üdv


----------



## Foley101 (2010 Május 31)

áhhh


----------



## Foley101 (2010 Június 1)

grg


----------



## Itastil (2010 Június 1)

.:...:.


----------



## piros55 (2010 Június 1)

*Jó reggelt !*


----------



## NTAmi (2010 Június 1)

most mar harom >)


----------



## NTAmi (2010 Június 1)

ez lesz a negyes, ebredezes kozben jo az ilyet csinalni - huszig szamolni...


----------



## NTAmi (2010 Június 1)

most mar otnel tartok, megnyilnak a partok...


----------



## NTAmi (2010 Június 1)

az uzenet melynek sorszama hat, lelkemre oly soteten hat, hogy alig merem irni...


----------



## NTAmi (2010 Június 1)

immar a hetediknel tartok, pedig majdnem alszok


----------



## NTAmi (2010 Június 1)

eme uzenet szama a nyolcas, mig szambol mely asitast vontat kifele a reggel...


----------



## NTAmi (2010 Június 1)

immar a kilencnel jarok, de ez a husz uzenet roppant atok, foleg, hogy valami reggeli illata terjeng a konyha felol...


----------



## NTAmi (2010 Június 1)

a tiz mar sok, most elkullogok. majd tan este folytatom...


----------



## Thaleia69 (2010 Június 1)

*20 hozzászólás...*

Szeretnék összegyűjteni 20 hozzászólást,mert a nagyfiam crohn betegségében ez az oldal és az itteni infók nagyban tudnak segíteni...

Üdv. mindenkinek...


----------



## Thaleia69 (2010 Június 1)

*Második...*

De jó,már a 20 hozzászólás tizede mindjárt meglesz


----------



## Thaleia69 (2010 Június 1)

*Harmadik...*

A három szép szám,Szentháromság,Három a magyar igazság,három kismalac,három testőr :stb


----------



## Thaleia69 (2010 Június 1)

*Négy *

A negyedikén,13.-án,31.-én született ember a számmisztika szerint a leginkább alkalmazkodó ember...emberhez,s minden élőlényhez..


----------



## Thaleia69 (2010 Június 1)

*Ötödik...*

Ez az ötödik hozzászólásom 

Mindjárt meglesz az 1/4.-e a kívántnak...De jó


----------



## Thaleia69 (2010 Június 1)

*Ötödik...*

Úgy látszik az ötödik üzim elszállt,de lehet hogy mégsem  Nem baj,húszig meg sem állok


----------



## Thaleia69 (2010 Június 1)

*Hatodik *

A hat nagyon jó szám  A Vénusz száma...Szép is a szerelem,jó lenne már egy kicsi belőle nekem  S persze minden emberfiának


----------



## Thaleia69 (2010 Június 1)

*Hetedik *

Hét...A hét testvér,7 évente sorsforduló,a 7 nehéz szám...vagy nem is annyira?Az biztos hogy már több mint 1/3.-a a 20-nak...


----------



## Thaleia69 (2010 Június 1)

*Nyolc...*

8: anyagi szám...Állítólag aki 8.-án született vagy 17.-én vagy 26.-án,annak kiemelkedő fontosságú az anyagi gyarapodás...


----------



## Thaleia69 (2010 Június 1)

*Kilenc *

Ez a kilencedik hozzászólásom...Szuper..Szeretem a kilencest,a nagyfiam,Bence 9.-én született


----------



## Thaleia69 (2010 Június 1)

*Tizedik...*

Elértem az 50%-ot,de jó  Már megvan a fele és mindjárt teljes mellbedobással itt lehetek közöttetek


----------



## Thaleia69 (2010 Június 1)

*Tizenkettedik?*

Úgy látom nem szállt el az előbb az üzenetem  Akkor ez már a tizenkettedik...Nagyszerű,egyre inkább közeledem a cél felé  Bárcsak a fiam is ilyen sebességgel gyógyulna


----------



## Thaleia69 (2010 Június 1)

*Tizenhárom *

A tizenhárom számomra barátságos szám...Mint eddig szinte mindegyik szám...Főleg mert már csak 7 választ el a céltól


----------



## Thaleia69 (2010 Június 1)

*Tizennegyedik...*

2009-ben próbáltam összegyűjteni 20 hozzászólást,de a tojáshéj még a fenekemen volt és nem jöttem rá,hogy ez ennyire egyszerű...Biztos még nem jött el az ideje,hogy itt legyek  De most igen...


----------



## Thaleia69 (2010 Június 1)

*Tizenötödik...*

De jó,már itt vagyok a finishben  Már csak öt és meglesz a húsz


----------



## Thaleia69 (2010 Június 1)

*Tizenhat *

Már a tizenhatodik és a lelkesedésem és a hitem erős,hogy itt lehetek veletek nemsokára


----------



## Thaleia69 (2010 Június 1)

*Tizenhetedik...*

Milyen ügyes ez a rendszer  Még csak fél órája pötyögök és mindjárt 20-nál tartok


----------



## Thaleia69 (2010 Június 1)

*Tizennyolc *

Szép szám,kettő és 20 lesz  18 éves koromban érettségiztem ,milyen jó is volt..Szép idők voltak,azóta ugyanolyan fiatal a lelkem...


----------



## Thaleia69 (2010 Június 1)

*Tizenkilenc *

A tizenkilencest most azért szeretem,mert már 1 üzenet és ott vagyok a célban


----------



## Thaleia69 (2010 Június 1)

*20....20....20....*

Megvan,megvan,megvan,éljen,éljen,éljen...hurrá...hajrá...előre )


----------



## Thaleia69 (2010 Június 1)

*Melitta *

Melitta drága...A Te képedből merítettem a lelkesedést a 20 hozzászóláshoz 
Köszönöm...immár megcsináltam


----------



## Sanya54 (2010 Június 1)

*Tipp*

Sziasztok Én még csak most kezdem a 20 hozzászólás összegyüjtését,köszönöm a tippet.


----------



## Sanya54 (2010 Június 1)

Elmegyek medítálni,utána megcsinálom a 20-at.Hurrá


----------



## gyulatata (2010 Június 1)

*köszöntés*



Thaleia69 írta:


> De jó,már itt vagyok a finishben  Már csak öt és meglesz a húsz




Jó reggelt !


----------



## bagameri67 (2010 Június 1)

Mindegy mit írok?


----------



## bagameri67 (2010 Június 1)

Teljesen jó!


----------



## munin (2010 Június 1)

1


----------



## munin (2010 Június 1)

2


----------



## munin (2010 Június 1)

3


----------



## munin (2010 Június 1)

4


----------



## munin (2010 Június 1)

5


----------



## munin (2010 Június 1)

6


----------



## munin (2010 Június 1)

7


----------



## munin (2010 Június 1)

8


----------



## munin (2010 Június 1)

9


----------



## munin (2010 Június 1)

10


----------



## munin (2010 Június 1)

11


----------



## munin (2010 Június 1)




----------



## munin (2010 Június 1)

:d


----------



## Mókamester (2010 Június 1)

Szép estét/Reggelt mindenkinek!


----------



## namretsbol (2010 Június 1)

szintén jelen


----------



## namretsbol (2010 Június 1)

na ez már kettő


----------



## namretsbol (2010 Június 1)

három


----------



## namretsbol (2010 Június 1)

bocs de nagyon kéne egy szám egy iskolai rendezvényre és csak itt találtam meg :S


----------



## namretsbol (2010 Június 1)

ötttttttt


----------



## namretsbol (2010 Június 1)

6at


----------



## namretsbol (2010 Június 1)

hé7


----------



## namretsbol (2010 Június 1)

fura szabály ez a 20 hsz. nyolc


----------



## namretsbol (2010 Június 1)

kil9nc


----------



## namretsbol (2010 Június 1)

10íz na megyek kicsit máshova kommentelni. kösz a lehetőséget


----------



## alpacino27 (2010 Június 1)

20at?


----------



## alpacino27 (2010 Június 1)

az rengeteg


----------



## alpacino27 (2010 Június 1)

mind1


----------



## Gabica2000 (2010 Június 1)

sziasztok


----------



## Gabica2000 (2010 Június 1)

Sziasztok


----------



## Adam0411 (2010 Június 1)

1ddd


----------



## Adam0411 (2010 Június 1)

:9:444444


----------



## gida1974 (2010 Június 1)

fghdg


----------



## gida1974 (2010 Június 1)

dgfhd


----------



## gida1974 (2010 Június 1)

fghd


----------



## gida1974 (2010 Június 1)

dfghd


----------



## gida1974 (2010 Június 1)

dghdh


----------



## gida1974 (2010 Június 1)

fdghdfgh


----------



## gida1974 (2010 Június 1)

dsfgssd


----------



## gida1974 (2010 Június 1)

sgfsgs


----------



## gida1974 (2010 Június 1)

kéjjéj


----------



## gida1974 (2010 Június 1)

kéljélj


----------



## gida1974 (2010 Június 1)

jlééjké


----------



## gida1974 (2010 Június 1)

jkléjkéj


----------



## gida1974 (2010 Június 1)

jkléékjé


----------



## Kata_21 (2010 Június 1)

hi all! én is itt vok


----------



## gida1974 (2010 Június 1)

jléjéjé


----------



## gida1974 (2010 Június 1)

jkléjéj


----------



## gida1974 (2010 Június 1)

bm,b,b


----------



## gida1974 (2010 Június 1)

132
12
3


----------



## gida1974 (2010 Június 1)

11231212


----------



## gida1974 (2010 Június 1)

54899


----------



## gida1974 (2010 Június 1)

656fjfjf


----------



## gida1974 (2010 Június 1)

*12345345*

545jlhjllg


----------



## piros55 (2010 Június 1)

*Jelen !*


----------



## Angeal (2010 Június 1)

hali


----------



## doris23 (2010 Június 1)

vagyok


----------



## doris23 (2010 Június 1)




----------



## doris23 (2010 Június 1)




----------



## doris23 (2010 Június 1)

:d


----------



## doris23 (2010 Június 1)

itt


----------



## róozó (2010 Június 1)

Először csak a letöltendőkre figyeltem fel, már úgy látom, ez a "lap" jóval több... Szép napot !


----------



## valterika (2010 Június 1)

szia


----------



## pablo1990 (2010 Június 1)

Mondjuk kinél hogy mindenkinél más!


----------



## valterika (2010 Június 1)

márcsak9


----------



## valterika (2010 Június 1)

márcsak8


----------



## kekordog (2010 Június 1)

Sziasztok


----------



## valterika (2010 Június 1)

márcsak7


----------



## valterika (2010 Június 1)

márcsak6


----------



## kekordog (2010 Június 1)

Ez egy remek lehetőség


----------



## valterika (2010 Június 1)

márcsak5


----------



## valterika (2010 Június 1)

jajaja...


----------



## valterika (2010 Június 1)

márcsamárcsak3


----------



## kekordog (2010 Június 1)

Hozzászólás... ez nem megy


----------



## valterika (2010 Június 1)

utolsó előtti...


----------



## kekordog (2010 Június 1)

és még csak a 4.


----------



## valterika (2010 Június 1)

próbáld a szóláncot, úgy könnyebb
20.........................


----------



## kekordog (2010 Június 1)

plamplamplam XDXDXDXDXDXD


----------



## Nervia (2010 Június 1)

Sziasztok! Beléptem.


----------



## Nervia (2010 Június 1)

Szerintem sohasem jön össze 20.


----------



## Nervia (2010 Június 1)

Holnap újra próbálkozom párszor, egyszer csak meglesz.


----------



## Zsozsofia (2010 Június 1)

Sohase mondjuk, hogy "ezt mi is meg tudtuk volna csinálni", mert nem mi csináltuk! Karim Rashid


----------



## Tenk1986 (2010 Június 1)

sdf


----------



## Réku92 (2010 Június 1)

sziasztok!


----------



## Réku92 (2010 Június 1)

jó, hogy van egy ilyen fórum is!


----------



## Réku92 (2010 Június 1)

...


----------



## Réku92 (2010 Június 1)

egyébként miújság?


----------



## Demigod (2010 Június 1)

a


----------



## Low-Key (2010 Június 1)

sziasztok


----------



## gabi0076 (2010 Június 1)




----------



## mlaily (2010 Június 1)

vagyok


----------



## gabi0076 (2010 Június 1)

sziasztok


----------



## gabi0076 (2010 Június 1)

hy


----------



## Low-Key (2010 Június 1)

mosogatás ... brrr ...


----------



## piros55 (2010 Június 1)

*Üdv.Mindenkinek !*


----------



## maery (2010 Június 1)

oké


----------



## maery (2010 Június 1)

sziasztok


----------



## maery (2010 Június 1)

18


----------



## maery (2010 Június 1)

17


----------



## maery (2010 Június 1)

16


----------



## maery (2010 Június 1)

:/


----------



## maery (2010 Június 1)

^^


----------



## maery (2010 Június 1)




----------



## maery (2010 Június 1)

(y)


----------



## maery (2010 Június 1)

sok


----------



## maery (2010 Június 1)

értelme


----------



## maery (2010 Június 1)

van


----------



## maery (2010 Június 1)

a


----------



## maery (2010 Június 1)

20-nak


----------



## maery (2010 Június 1)




----------



## maery (2010 Június 1)

ááááááááááááááá


----------



## maery (2010 Június 1)

xĐ


----------



## maery (2010 Június 1)




----------



## maery (2010 Június 1)




----------



## maery (2010 Június 1)




----------



## maery (2010 Június 1)




----------



## maery (2010 Június 1)




----------



## maery (2010 Június 1)




----------



## maery (2010 Június 1)

ááá:/


----------



## maery (2010 Június 1)

elvesztem xd


----------



## maery (2010 Június 1)

úgy


----------



## maery (2010 Június 1)

érzem:/


----------



## maery (2010 Június 1)

:'(


----------



## maery (2010 Június 1)

xĐ :/


----------



## dzsorzso (2010 Június 1)

Sziasztok!


----------



## dzsorzso (2010 Június 1)

Nagyon sok zenei alapom van (mulatos, musical,slágerek, mese, filmzene!


----------



## dzsorzso (2010 Június 1)

Helló


----------



## dzsorzso (2010 Június 1)




----------



## dzsorzso (2010 Június 1)

Képzelt riport misical alapra van szükségem, úgy látom hogy rajta van az oldalon, de nem találom a helyét. Légysz. seg.


----------



## terimisi (2010 Június 1)

*sárga*



Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg



Rendben


----------



## gabenka1982 (2010 Június 1)

sziasztok


----------



## gabenka1982 (2010 Június 1)

MI is a szójáték lényege ??


----------



## gabenka1982 (2010 Június 1)

nincs itt senki ?


----------



## gabenka1982 (2010 Június 1)

kukucs


----------



## moncsi11 (2010 Június 1)

Szuper ötlet volt ez a toipik!


----------



## moncsi11 (2010 Június 1)

Imádom a gyógynövényeket!


----------



## moncsi11 (2010 Június 1)

A bodza virág mire jó?


----------



## archie203 (2010 Június 1)

Jelen, és sziasztok


----------



## moncsi11 (2010 Június 1)

Köszi a tippeket!


----------



## archie203 (2010 Június 1)

hello


----------



## archie203 (2010 Június 1)

csá


----------



## archie203 (2010 Június 1)

hi


----------



## archie203 (2010 Június 1)

ciao


----------



## archie203 (2010 Június 1)

még hogy lehet köszönni?


----------



## Csera (2010 Június 1)

*Jelen*

Jelen


----------



## Csera (2010 Június 1)

csera írta:


> jelen


 j2


----------



## archie203 (2010 Június 1)

ez teccikXD


----------



## Csera (2010 Június 1)

Csera írta:


> j2


 Szeebúúsz!


----------



## archie203 (2010 Június 1)

*xd*

mi teccik?


----------



## archie203 (2010 Június 1)

hát az hogy gyűnek a bejegyzések


----------



## archie203 (2010 Június 1)

ja éjs az írásumró annyit, h nem vok paraszt csak messze lakom a várostún


----------



## archie203 (2010 Június 1)

Xd


----------



## Terait (2010 Június 1)

:d :d :d


----------



## NTAmi (2010 Június 1)

tizenegy, lassan este lett


----------



## NTAmi (2010 Június 1)

tizen ketto, es ebben is van vesszo...


----------



## NTAmi (2010 Június 1)

ezt a szamot kihagyom, hogy nehogy bajt okozzon...


----------



## NTAmi (2010 Június 1)

ez itt mar a tizen negyes, ez a forum oly regenyes...


----------



## NTAmi (2010 Június 1)

tizen ot az szinte mar husz, ennek oromere vacsorazok egyet...


----------



## NTAmi (2010 Június 1)

tizen hat, mar az alliteracio sem jon...


----------



## NTAmi (2010 Június 1)

tizen het, vigyazz hova lepsz...


----------



## NTAmi (2010 Június 1)

tizen nyolc, ami hat szor harom...


----------



## NTAmi (2010 Június 1)

korte tizen kilenc...


----------



## NTAmi (2010 Június 1)

alma lesz a husz..


----------



## NTAmi (2010 Június 1)

es ez lesz a huszon egy, most tobb komment ide nem mehet....


----------



## maszkoskutya (2010 Június 1)

Megvan a húsz, mégse tölthetek...


----------



## Devon89 (2010 Június 1)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


----------



## Devon89 (2010 Június 1)

Szal már csak 19...


----------



## bunki (2010 Június 1)

ooőhji


----------



## Terait (2010 Június 1)

:d


----------



## Terait (2010 Június 1)

~.~.~$


----------



## Terait (2010 Június 1)

^ˇ^ˇ^


----------



## Terait (2010 Június 1)

¤ß¤ß¤


----------



## Low-Key (2010 Június 1)

kezdek kételkedni abban, "... hogy nem eshet örökké ..." ...


----------



## Low-Key (2010 Június 1)

finally 15


----------



## Low-Key (2010 Június 1)

jóccakát


----------



## Terait (2010 Június 1)

<3333 :3


----------



## Terait (2010 Június 1)

/e_e\


----------



## Terait (2010 Június 1)

§▒░▓


----------



## Terait (2010 Június 1)

Éééés az utolsó... *.*


----------



## peeeet (2010 Június 2)

h


----------



## peeeet (2010 Június 2)

e


----------



## peeeet (2010 Június 2)

l


----------



## peeeet (2010 Június 2)

leshsthsdrth


----------



## peeeet (2010 Június 2)

sthsrthsrth


----------



## peeeet (2010 Június 2)

shsrth


----------



## peeeet (2010 Június 2)

dfhdhdxf


----------



## peeeet (2010 Június 2)

gvkh


----------



## peeeet (2010 Június 2)

helo


----------



## peeeet (2010 Június 2)

helo 2


----------



## peeeet (2010 Június 2)

helo 3


----------



## peeeet (2010 Június 2)

helo 4


----------



## peeeet (2010 Június 2)

helo 5


----------



## peeeet (2010 Június 2)

helo 14


----------



## peeeet (2010 Június 2)

helo 15


----------



## peeeet (2010 Június 2)

helo 16


----------



## peeeet (2010 Június 2)

helo 17


----------



## peeeet (2010 Június 2)

helo 18


----------



## peeeet (2010 Június 2)

helo 19


----------



## peeeet (2010 Június 2)

game over


----------



## peeeet (2010 Június 2)

555


----------



## peeeet (2010 Június 2)

5654654


----------



## piros55 (2010 Június 2)

*Jó reggelt Mindenkinek !*


----------



## habanera (2010 Június 2)

MA is esik az eső.


----------



## Megarom (2010 Június 2)

....................


----------



## Megarom (2010 Június 2)

Cejó19 írta:


> Üdvözlet minden Korg PA rajongónak!
> 
> Örülök, hogy rátaláltam erre a fórumra. Én már 8 éve gyűrök egy pa-80-ast, és még ma is színvonalas hangszernek tartom, hiszen a kisebb hibáktól eltekintve nagyon jól szolgált engem és a közönségemet. Hamarosan én is hozzájárulok a stílus csere-beréhez.
> 
> ...


,.,..,


----------



## Megarom (2010 Június 2)

okamoto írta:


> Sziasztok! Letöltöttem a style works xt-t és amikor betöltök egy stílust utánna azonal kikapcsol a program. Tudnátok segíteni, hogy mi lehet a gond? Illete ha jól tudom az EMC a KORG szintikhez csinált egy Style works for Korg-ot. Nincs meg valakinek véletleül ez a progi? Köszönöm a segítségeteket előre is. Üdv. oki.


..........


----------



## Megarom (2010 Június 2)

opelastra26 írta:


> Sziasztok, nem igazán vagyok otthon a témában de én is szeretnék stilust a szintimre, amit nem találok.látom itt rakosgattatok fel néhányat de mivel hogy csak ma regisztráltam ezért még nem tom letölteni sem.ha valakinek lenne valamilyen stilusa elküldhetné nekem .valamint ha lenne ezt kiírom floppyra és fel kell hogy ismerje a szinti? előre is köszönöm.


.........


----------



## piros55 (2010 Június 2)

*Csak erre jártam !*


----------



## Megarom (2010 Június 2)

csabykoko írta:


> hellosztok nekem tudna valaki roma fellépös tilusban korgra köszi


...........


----------



## Megarom (2010 Június 2)

csillagszületik írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Szeretnék egy olyan Yamaha szintit ami floppy-s, akkor abba én tudok stílusokat berakni?


.........


----------



## Megarom (2010 Június 2)

bazsa19 írta:


> nekem is kellene jó mulatós cigányos ütem köszi


.........


----------



## Megarom (2010 Június 2)

Morgul 1 írta:


> Hali 4
> Ha valakinek Roland stílosokra van szüksége, akkor dobjon egy üzit ,
> és meglátom mit tehetek érte!


...........


----------



## Megarom (2010 Június 2)

Pedrobacsika írta:


> Szasztok!
> Nincs valakinek egy style konvertáló progija?
> Nekem megvan a StyleWorks Universal, de nem tudom a Korg Pa 50-esem styljeit lejátszani vele, mert azt írja ki, hogy a Pa_codec.exxe hibát észlelt ezért leállt!
> 
> Előre is köszi!


............


----------



## Megarom (2010 Június 2)

csabykoko írta:


> hellosztok nekem tudna valaki roma fellépös tilusban korgra köszi


.............


----------



## Megarom (2010 Június 2)

Pedrobacsika írta:


> Hello!
> Nekem volt Pa-50-esem!
> A legjobb, ha septimben (C7) csinálsz meg minden stílust, mert így tökéletesebben szól!
> Dur és moll részt nem is szoktam feljátszani, csak ha azt akarom, hogy ne egyformán szóljon a többivel!


m m m


----------



## Megarom (2010 Június 2)

okamoto írta:


> Sziasztok! Letöltöttem a style works xt-t és amikor betöltök egy stílust utánna azonal kikapcsol a program. Tudnátok segíteni, hogy mi lehet a gond? Illete ha jól tudom az EMC a KORG szintikhez csinált egy Style works for Korg-ot. Nincs meg valakinek véletleül ez a progi? Köszönöm a segítségeteket előre is. Üdv. oki.


,m,,,,,,,


----------



## Megarom (2010 Június 2)

balaszjozsef írta:


> Sziasztok!!!
> 
> Keresem van hazatok tolcsetek fel mulatos stilust Korg pa 50-hez
> Elore is koszonom


m,,m,m


----------



## Megarom (2010 Június 2)

Morgul 1 írta:


> Hali 4
> Ha valakinek Roland stílosokra van szüksége, akkor dobjon egy üzit ,
> és meglátom mit tehetek érte!


mmmmmm


----------



## Megarom (2010 Június 2)

csabykoko írta:


> hellosztok nekem tudna valaki roma fellépös tilusban korgra köszi


m,m,m,m,,m,


----------



## Megarom (2010 Június 2)

Morgul 1 írta:


> Szia !
> 
> Igen működik a Styl Works 2000
> 
> Tessék még egy pár style!


m,m,m


----------



## Megarom (2010 Június 2)

szeged írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Lehet hogy már feltettem .
> T3 konvertálva E 60-ra
> ...


m,m,m,m,,


----------



## 1Alma (2010 Június 2)

kukuccs
itt vagyok


----------



## figyusz (2010 Június 2)

*üdv*

Sziasztok!


----------



## atiagi (2010 Június 2)

Köszönöm a lehetőséget!


----------



## atiagi (2010 Június 2)

Igazából egy könyvet kell letöltenem a sulihoz


----------



## atiagi (2010 Június 2)

Ezért iparkodok összeírni 20 hozzászólást


----------



## atiagi (2010 Június 2)

Szocpszichoból kell kidolgozni egy könyvet...


----------



## atiagi (2010 Június 2)

thne írta:


> Ha egyszer idelátogat az ember, fel sem kel a gép elől egy napig!



Ez így igaz. Rengeteg érdekes könyv van itt


----------



## viskib (2010 Június 2)

1


----------



## viskib (2010 Június 2)

2


----------



## viskib (2010 Június 2)

3


----------



## viskib (2010 Június 2)

4


----------



## viskib (2010 Június 2)

5


----------



## viskib (2010 Június 2)

6


----------



## viskib (2010 Június 2)

7


----------



## viskib (2010 Június 2)

8


----------



## viskib (2010 Június 2)

9


----------



## viskib (2010 Június 2)

10


----------



## viskib (2010 Június 2)

11


----------



## sebokadri (2010 Június 2)

*Bad Girl*

Nagyon kellene nekem a Bad Girl sorozat.
Köszi: Adri


----------



## sebokadri (2010 Június 2)

*-*

Nagyon kellene nekem a Bad Girl sorozat.
Köszi: Adri


----------



## sebokadri (2010 Június 2)

Szép napot


----------



## sebokadri (2010 Június 2)

*-*

Nem értem minek kell ez a 20 hozzászólás?


----------



## sebokadri (2010 Június 2)

*-*

Nem is tudom hányadiknál tartok


----------



## sebokadri (2010 Június 2)

Unatkozom


----------



## tankoi (2010 Június 2)

Jelen.
tankoi


----------



## te166 (2010 Június 2)

jelen


----------



## te166 (2010 Június 2)

jelen


----------



## Bank Joci (2010 Június 2)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


 
Köszöntelek Melitta!

Szép napot!

Bank Joci


----------



## Bank Joci (2010 Június 2)

sebokadri írta:


> Szép napot


 
Szép napot Adri!

Üdv.
Bank Joci


----------



## sebokadri (2010 Június 2)

ebédeltem


----------



## sebokadri (2010 Június 2)

kiss


----------



## Bank Joci (2010 Június 2)

piros55 írta:


> *Csak erre jártam !*


 
Szép napot Piros!

Üdv.
Bank


----------



## sebokadri (2010 Június 2)




----------



## sebokadri (2010 Június 2)

\\m/


----------



## sebokadri (2010 Június 2)

:11:


----------



## sebokadri (2010 Június 2)

:55:


----------



## Bank Joci (2010 Június 2)

atiagi írta:


> Ezért iparkodok összeírni 20 hozzászólást


 
Csak igyekezz! Hamar meglesz!


----------



## sebokadri (2010 Június 2)

:4:


----------



## sebokadri (2010 Június 2)

:0:


----------



## Bank Joci (2010 Június 2)

sebokadri írta:


> ebédeltem


 
Egészségedre!


----------



## sebokadri (2010 Június 2)




----------



## Bank Joci (2010 Június 2)

sandorr írta:


> Szia/sziasztok!


 
Szia! Szép Napot!


----------



## sebokadri (2010 Június 2)

már csak 4


----------



## sebokadri (2010 Június 2)

:9:


----------



## Bank Joci (2010 Június 2)

archie203 írta:


> ciao


 
Szép Napot!


----------



## sebokadri (2010 Június 2)

2


----------



## sebokadri (2010 Június 2)

1


----------



## Bank Joci (2010 Június 2)

sebokadri írta:


> már csak 4


 
Meglesz mindjárt!


----------



## sebokadri (2010 Június 2)

0


----------



## Bank Joci (2010 Június 2)

mahakala írta:


> Üdvözlök mindenkit Debrecenből!
> Mahakala


 
Üdv. Neked is! Kaposvárról
Bank oci


----------



## Bank Joci (2010 Június 2)

feritual írta:


> hello


 
Szia! Szép Napot!
Bank Joci


----------



## Bank Joci (2010 Június 2)

lanyoszmusz írta:


> lanyoszmanyos


 
Mit jelent a lanyoszmusz?


----------



## Bank Joci (2010 Június 2)

NTAmi írta:


> korte tizen kilenc...


 
Ezután csak húsz jöher!


----------



## Bank Joci (2010 Június 2)

Pepe1234 írta:


> Válasz3


 
Ezután jön a 4.


----------



## Bank Joci (2010 Június 2)

zsombi05 írta:


> sziasztok


 
Szia Zsombi!


----------



## Bank Joci (2010 Június 2)

habanera írta:


> MA is esik az eső.


 
A hétvégére megjavul az idő!


----------



## Bank Joci (2010 Június 2)

dzsorzso írta:


> Sziasztok!


 
Szia Dzsorzso!


----------



## Bank Joci (2010 Június 2)

motohoto írta:


> én inkább paprikáscsirke rajongó vagyok 6


 
Én meg a kakaspörköltet szeretem!


----------



## Bank Joci (2010 Június 2)

zadom írta:


> Sziasztok! Jó ez a fórum!


 
Szia! Valóban!


----------



## Bank Joci (2010 Június 2)

M.Nikolett írta:


> Sziasztok!  Végre egy oldal


 
Méghozzá egy jó oldal!


----------



## kolibri82 (2010 Június 2)

20


----------



## ewwy (2010 Június 2)

köszömöm 1.


----------



## ewwy (2010 Június 2)

nagyon 2


----------



## ewwy (2010 Június 2)

tetszik 3


----------



## ewwy (2010 Június 2)

az 4


----------



## ewwy (2010 Június 2)

egyik 5


----------



## ewwy (2010 Június 2)

jegyzet 6


----------



## ewwy (2010 Június 2)

nagyon 7


----------



## ewwy (2010 Június 2)

nagyon 8


----------



## ewwy (2010 Június 2)

szeretném 9


----------



## ewwy (2010 Június 2)

elolvasni 10


----------



## ewwy (2010 Június 2)

mert 11


----------



## ewwy (2010 Június 2)

a 12


----------



## ewwy (2010 Június 2)

vizsgámhoz 13


----------



## ewwy (2010 Június 2)

nagyon 14


----------



## ewwy (2010 Június 2)

nagy 15


----------



## ewwy (2010 Június 2)

szükségem 16


----------



## ewwy (2010 Június 2)

lenne 17


----------



## ewwy (2010 Június 2)

rá 18


----------



## ewwy (2010 Június 2)

köszönöm 19


----------



## ewwy (2010 Június 2)

köszönöm 20


----------



## Rawenke (2010 Június 2)

ewwy


----------



## Rawenke (2010 Június 2)

nem


----------



## Rawenke (2010 Június 2)

vagy


----------



## Rawenke (2010 Június 2)

semmi


----------



## ewwy (2010 Június 2)

Inkább csak egy kétségbeesett egyetemista, akinek egy 600 oldalas nehéz nyelvezetű könyvet kellett volna elolvasnia többek között, de persze ez nem történt meg... Tetszik az oldal, ha vége a vizsgáknak, akkor biztosan jobban körbenézek...


----------



## BajszosErik (2010 Június 2)

*itt vagyok*

huhu


----------



## csda (2010 Június 2)

kszos a nadrágom


----------



## csda (2010 Június 2)

már tiszta


----------



## Thomas1117 (2010 Június 2)

nah üdv én nemtok letölteni dokumentumot pedig megvan a 20


----------



## Thomas1117 (2010 Június 2)

nemtudja vki miért van ez?


----------



## Thomas1117 (2010 Június 2)

pedig nagyon kéne aza film


----------



## zipszi (2010 Június 2)

Nagyon jó oldal.Köszönöm.Üdv mindenkinek!


----------



## piros55 (2010 Június 2)

*Haliho !*


----------



## timenya (2010 Június 2)

gret


----------



## csakegydownload (2010 Június 2)

első hozzászólás


----------



## csakegydownload (2010 Június 2)

második hozzászólás


----------



## csakegydownload (2010 Június 2)

harmadik hozzászólás


----------



## csakegydownload (2010 Június 2)

negyedik hozzászólás


----------



## csakegydownload (2010 Június 2)

ötödik hozzászólás


----------



## csakegydownload (2010 Június 2)

hatodik hozzászólás


----------



## csakegydownload (2010 Június 2)

hetedik hozzászólás


----------



## csakegydownload (2010 Június 2)

nyolcadik hozzászólás


----------



## csakegydownload (2010 Június 2)

kilencedik hozzászólás


----------



## csakegydownload (2010 Június 2)

tizedik hozzászólás


----------



## csakegydownload (2010 Június 2)

tizenegyedik hozzászólás


----------



## csakegydownload (2010 Június 2)

tizenkettedik hozzászólás


----------



## csakegydownload (2010 Június 2)

tizenharmadik hozzászólás


----------



## csakegydownload (2010 Június 2)

tizennegyedik hozzászólás


----------



## csakegydownload (2010 Június 2)

tizenötödik hozzászólás


----------



## csakegydownload (2010 Június 2)

tizenhatodik hozzászólás


----------



## csakegydownload (2010 Június 2)

tizenhetedik hozzászólás


----------



## csakegydownload (2010 Június 2)

tizennyolcadik hozzászólás


----------



## csakegydownload (2010 Június 2)

tizenkilencedik hozzászólás


----------



## csakegydownload (2010 Június 2)

huszadik hozzászólás


----------



## csakegydownload (2010 Június 2)

Legyen egy raadas is - es remelem 48 ora mulva elerem azt a ket konyvet, amit mashol nem leltem meg…


----------



## Zuzuka0702 (2010 Június 2)

Szép az élet


----------



## koka55 (2010 Június 2)

Haho!


----------



## Zuzuka0702 (2010 Június 2)

Na még egy üzenet


----------



## koka55 (2010 Június 2)

ejnye,. no!


----------



## koka55 (2010 Június 2)

Ej, mi a ko, tyukanyo?!


----------



## koka55 (2010 Június 2)

Kend


----------



## a59 (2010 Június 2)

Naon jók vagytok !


----------



## babrafax (2010 Június 2)

Mi ez?Vicc részleg időútazóknak??


----------



## bandi61 (2010 Június 2)

10.


----------



## bandi61 (2010 Június 2)

11.


----------



## bandi61 (2010 Június 2)

12.


----------



## bandi61 (2010 Június 2)

13.


----------



## bandi61 (2010 Június 2)

14.


----------



## bandi61 (2010 Június 2)

15.


----------



## bandi61 (2010 Június 2)

16.


----------



## bandi61 (2010 Június 2)

17.


----------



## bandi61 (2010 Június 2)

18.


----------



## bandi61 (2010 Június 2)

19.


----------



## bandi61 (2010 Június 2)

20.


----------



## Low-Key (2010 Június 2)

long live clint ...


----------



## Low-Key (2010 Június 2)

18


----------



## róozó (2010 Június 2)

Szép estét/ napot ! 
"Jót s jól, ebben áll a nagy titok..." Kazinczy F.


----------



## Low-Key (2010 Június 2)

19


----------



## tankoi (2010 Június 2)

jelen


----------



## Low-Key (2010 Június 2)

20


----------



## Drkk (2010 Június 2)

Sziasztok


----------



## DjScamp (2010 Június 2)

hello


----------



## noszta (2010 Június 2)

hali


----------



## fiukanyja (2010 Június 2)

*.*

egy


----------



## fiukanyja (2010 Június 2)

kettő


----------



## fiukanyja (2010 Június 2)

még 18


----------



## fiukanyja (2010 Június 2)

17


----------



## fiukanyja (2010 Június 2)

16


----------



## fiukanyja (2010 Június 2)

mindjárt a felénél


----------



## billow (2010 Június 2)

Melitta írta:


> 1, jelen


----------



## billow (2010 Június 2)

Drkk írta:


> Sziasztok


szia


----------



## billow (2010 Június 2)

szia


----------



## billow (2010 Június 2)

hello


----------



## swami (2010 Június 3)

aham oké


----------



## swami (2010 Június 3)

naneee


----------



## swami (2010 Június 3)

okés okés,az lesz


----------



## swami (2010 Június 3)

6 izé


----------



## swami (2010 Június 3)

7 izé


----------



## swami (2010 Június 3)

8 üzenet


----------



## swami (2010 Június 3)

9 üzenet


----------



## swami (2010 Június 3)

10 üzi


----------



## swami (2010 Június 3)

11


----------



## swami (2010 Június 3)

12


----------



## swami (2010 Június 3)

13


----------



## swami (2010 Június 3)

14


----------



## swami (2010 Június 3)

15


----------



## swami (2010 Június 3)

16


----------



## swami (2010 Június 3)

17


----------



## swami (2010 Június 3)

18


----------



## swami (2010 Június 3)

19


----------



## swami (2010 Június 3)

20


----------



## swami (2010 Június 3)

21


----------



## rajkin (2010 Június 3)

*jelen*

jelenéti ív


----------



## rajkin (2010 Június 3)

*meg kellett volna aposztrofálni*



rajkin írta:


> jelenéti ív



akkor lenne jelen'éti


----------



## rajkin (2010 Június 3)

*jogtalan vagyok*

még mindig


----------



## tyson13 (2010 Június 3)

*p*

puszi


----------



## tyson13 (2010 Június 3)

*ok*

ok


----------



## tyson13 (2010 Június 3)

ok


----------



## tyson13 (2010 Június 3)

köszi


----------



## tyson13 (2010 Június 3)

csá


----------



## piros55 (2010 Június 3)

*Jó reggelt !*


----------



## karsaimoncsika (2010 Június 3)

hali
szep napot mindenkinek.


----------



## karsaimoncsika (2010 Június 3)

szeretnek csatlakozni a forumhoz


----------



## karsaimoncsika (2010 Június 3)

gyujtom a 20 hozzaszolast, - en pedagogus vagyok.


----------



## karsaimoncsika (2010 Június 3)

Erdelyben.


----------



## karsaimoncsika (2010 Június 3)

hy


----------



## karsaimoncsika (2010 Június 3)

........


----------



## karsaimoncsika (2010 Június 3)

,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## karsaimoncsika (2010 Június 3)

88888888888


----------



## karsaimoncsika (2010 Június 3)

a 9 -dik


----------



## karsaimoncsika (2010 Június 3)

10


----------



## karsaimoncsika (2010 Június 3)

11


----------



## karsaimoncsika (2010 Június 3)

12


----------



## karsaimoncsika (2010 Június 3)

13


----------



## karsaimoncsika (2010 Június 3)

14


----------



## karsaimoncsika (2010 Június 3)

15


----------



## karsaimoncsika (2010 Június 3)

16


----------



## karsaimoncsika (2010 Június 3)

17


----------



## karsaimoncsika (2010 Június 3)

18


----------



## karsaimoncsika (2010 Június 3)

19


----------



## FortunaAsszony (2010 Június 3)

*Köszike*

Köszike a lehetőséget kiss


----------



## karsaimoncsika (2010 Június 3)

hurra


----------



## FortunaAsszony (2010 Június 3)

*Köszike*

Köszike a lehetőséget


----------



## FortunaAsszony (2010 Június 3)

*Köszike*

Köszike a lehetőséget


----------



## FortunaAsszony (2010 Június 3)

*Köszike*

Köszike a lehetőséget


----------



## FortunaAsszony (2010 Június 3)

*Köszike*

Köszike a lehetőséget


----------



## FortunaAsszony (2010 Június 3)

*Köszike*

Köszike a lehetőséget


----------



## FortunaAsszony (2010 Június 3)

*Köszike*

Köszike a lehetőséget kiss


----------



## FortunaAsszony (2010 Június 3)

*Köszike*

Köszike a lehetőséget


----------



## FortunaAsszony (2010 Június 3)

*Köszike*

Köszike a lehetőséget


----------



## FortunaAsszony (2010 Június 3)

*Köszike*

Köszike a lehetőséget


----------



## FortunaAsszony (2010 Június 3)

*Köszike*

Köszike a lehetőséget


----------



## FortunaAsszony (2010 Június 3)

*Köszike*

Köszike a lehetőséget


----------



## FortunaAsszony (2010 Június 3)

*Köszike*

Köszike a lehetőséget kisskisskisskiss


----------



## FortunaAsszony (2010 Június 3)

*Köszike*

Köszike a lehetőséget :55:


----------



## FortunaAsszony (2010 Június 3)

*Köszike*

Köszike a lehetőséget :0::0::0:


----------



## FortunaAsszony (2010 Június 3)

*Köszike*

Köszike a lehetőséget


----------



## FortunaAsszony (2010 Június 3)

*Köszike*

Köszike a lehetőséget :--::--::--::--::--::--::--::--::--::--::--::--::--:


----------



## FortunaAsszony (2010 Június 3)

*Köszike*

Köszike a lehetőséget


----------



## FortunaAsszony (2010 Június 3)

*Köszike*

Köszike 19 nevető manó:4:


----------



## róozó (2010 Június 3)

Végre kisütött a Nap. Nagyon élvezem a szójátékaitokat. Köszönöm.


----------



## FortunaAsszony (2010 Június 3)

*Köszike a lehetőséget*

Köszike a lehetőséget 20


----------



## coolbabee (2010 Június 3)

Azt mondták a hatalmasok: akinek a hat alma sok, az már ahhoz hatalmas ok, hogy ne legyen hatalma sok!


----------



## coolbabee (2010 Június 3)

Öt ördög görget görgőn, görbe úton görgő, öt gömbbé gömbölyödött görögdinnyét.


----------



## coolbabee (2010 Június 3)

Cukrozott csibecombcsontba szúrt moszkvics kisbusz luxus slusszkulcs.


----------



## coolbabee (2010 Június 3)

A kiskakas kikukorékolásig él.


----------



## coolbabee (2010 Június 3)

Mit lopsz küklopsz? Gipsz klipszet lopsz, küklopsz?


----------



## coolbabee (2010 Június 3)

Meggymag! Szelíd meggymag vagy, vagy vad meggymag vagy?


----------



## coolbabee (2010 Június 3)

A savas alma a kamasz hasat karbantartja: ha lassan halad, hajtja, ha szalad, marasztalja.


----------



## coolbabee (2010 Június 3)

Rózsaszín sündisznócska uzsis zacskója.


----------



## coolbabee (2010 Június 3)

A pap és a pék két képet kap. Kár, - mondják - mindkét kép kék.


----------



## coolbabee (2010 Június 3)

Engem kétszer csapott kupán,
S ő egy pofont kapott csupán.


----------



## coolbabee (2010 Június 3)

A szecsuáni síncsiszoló sínt csiszol Szecsuánban.


----------



## coolbabee (2010 Június 3)

Meguntam gyönyörű Győrnek gyöngyvárában laktomat,
Mert a Duna, Rába, Rábca rákja rágja lábomat.


----------



## coolbabee (2010 Június 3)

Kicsi kacsa kicsi kecsege, csíz csacsog-e, kocsi recseg-e?


----------



## coolbabee (2010 Június 3)

Potyogó orsó, kotyogó korsó, rotyogó borsó, motyogó kutya, lötyögő gatya.


----------



## coolbabee (2010 Június 3)

Kecském kucorog, macskám mocorog, vizslám vicsorog, ürgém ücsörög s vígan vigyorog.


----------



## coolbabee (2010 Június 3)

Lila linóleummal lelinóleumozott Lenin-mauzóleum.


----------



## coolbabee (2010 Június 3)

Nem lehet a Márta másé, Mert a Márta már Tamásé.


----------



## coolbabee (2010 Június 3)

Ede, de bedezodoroztad magadat!


----------



## coolbabee (2010 Június 3)

A csetneki csikós itat a Tiszán, sárga cserép csengő cseng a csetneki csikós csikaja nyakán.


----------



## coolbabee (2010 Június 3)

Derengett, borongott, merengett, szorongott, kerengett, dorong ott, de nem vett korongot.


----------



## gabithu (2010 Június 3)

*Mindenkinek!*



Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


 Tudom kicsit távol vagyok hozzátok, s lehet az életünk sem egyfomra, mégis, szép napot kívánok mindenkinek!


----------



## gabithu (2010 Június 3)

gabithu írta:


> Tudom kicsit távol vagyok hozzátok, s lehet az életünk sem egyfomra, mégis, szép napot kívánok mindenkinek!


----------



## forgacsb86 (2010 Június 3)

Sziasztok


----------



## zsfc (2010 Június 3)

jóreggelt


----------



## cimpa3 (2010 Június 3)

Szép napot mindenkinek !


----------



## cimpa3 (2010 Június 3)

Újoncként még csak nézelődöm.


----------



## cimpa3 (2010 Június 3)

Itt vagyok ismét.


----------



## cimpa3 (2010 Június 3)

Sziasztok!


----------



## cimpa3 (2010 Június 3)

Üdv mindenkinek!


----------



## cimpa3 (2010 Június 3)

a blahán szóljatok a pánsipos indiánoknak, hogy álljanak le az esőtánccal, mert ez már nem vicces !!!!


----------



## cimpa3 (2010 Június 3)

A barát az, aki megérti a múltadat, hisz a jövődben, és elfogad annak, aki vagy.


----------



## cimpa3 (2010 Június 3)

Én már semmiben sem bízom. A múltkor is bementem egy ajtón, amire az volt írva, hogy "Nők", de csak wc volt. (Woody Allen)


----------



## cimpa3 (2010 Június 3)

Ha nem tanulsz a hibáidból, felesleges elkövetned őket.


----------



## cimpa3 (2010 Június 3)

Ha jól érzed magad ne aggódj , el fog múlni!


----------



## cimpa3 (2010 Június 3)

Az a véleményem, hogy már nincs is véleményem.


----------



## cimpa3 (2010 Június 3)

Már csak 8 van hátra


----------



## cimpa3 (2010 Június 3)

Kellemes fórumozást és szép napot!


----------



## cimpa3 (2010 Június 3)

Én is gyűjtögetek


----------



## cimpa3 (2010 Június 3)

Helló mindenkinek!


----------



## cimpa3 (2010 Június 3)

Halihó!


----------



## cimpa3 (2010 Június 3)

Erőt - egészséget!


----------



## cimpa3 (2010 Június 3)

Kellemes délutánt kívánok mindenkinek!


----------



## cimpa3 (2010 Június 3)

19


----------



## cimpa3 (2010 Június 3)

20


----------



## cimpa3 (2010 Június 3)

Még mindíg nem engedi a letöltést.


----------



## totetike (2010 Június 3)

Sziasztok.


----------



## totetike (2010 Június 3)

Akkor ne is próbálkozzam?


----------



## totetike (2010 Június 3)

Azért próbálkozom.


----------



## totetike (2010 Június 3)

Szép napot kívánok!


----------



## totetike (2010 Június 3)

Már 6.


----------



## totetike (2010 Június 3)

*"Élj úgy, hogy soha ne szégyelld, ha a világ megtudja, mit teszel, mit mondasz. Még akkor is, ha nem igaz, amit a világ megtudott."*

(Richard Bach)


----------



## totetike (2010 Június 3)

*"Nem a képességeink mutatják meg, hogy kik vagyunk, hanem a döntéseink." *

(JK Rowling)


----------



## totetike (2010 Június 3)

*1. Ne foglalkozz a lényegtelen számokkal. Olyanokkal, mint az életkor, a testsúly és a magasság.*


----------



## totetike (2010 Június 3)

*2. Folyamatosan tanulj. Tudj meg többet a számítógépekről, a járművekről, a kertészkedésről, bármiről. Sose hagyd ellustulni az agyad. "Egy tétlen agy az ördög munkaterepe." És az ördög neve Alzheimer.*


----------



## totetike (2010 Június 3)

*3. Élvezd az egyszerű dolgokat. *


----------



## totetike (2010 Június 3)

*4. Nevess gyakran, hosszan és hangosan. Nevess, amíg a lélegzeted is eláll. *


----------



## totetike (2010 Június 3)

*5. Megesik, hogy megkönnyezel. Megvisel, elszomorít és odébbáll. Az egyetlen ember, aki egész életünk során velünk van, mi magunk vagyunk. ÉLJ, amíg élsz. *


----------



## totetike (2010 Június 3)

*6. Tartsd becsben az egészséged: ha jó, akkor őrizd meg. Ha gyengélkedik, akkor javíts rajta. Ha már túl van azon az állapoton, amin magad segíthetnél, akkor fordulj segítségért.*


----------



## totetike (2010 Június 3)

*7. Ne tégy kirándulást a bűnbe. Utazz el a környékre, a szomszédos megyébe vagy külföldre, de sose járj arra, ahol a bűn lakozik.*


----------



## totetike (2010 Június 3)

*8. Mondd el minden alkalommal azoknak, akiket szeretsz, hogy szereted őket.
*


----------



## totetike (2010 Június 3)

*ÉS MINDIG GONDOLJ ARRA: Az élet nem azzal mérhető, milyen sokáig lélegzünk, hanem azokkal a pillanatokkal, amelyektől elakad a lélegzetünk.*


----------



## totetike (2010 Június 3)

*"Az élet pillanatokból tevődik össze.*
*A pillanatokat észre kell venni,*
*nem szabad elrohanni fölöttük.*
*Akkor meg lehet hallani,*
*hogy a pillanatok halkan énekelnek valamit."*


----------



## totetike (2010 Június 3)

*"Az ember bekötött szemmel halad át a jelenen. *
*Nem tudhatja, hanem legföljebb sejtheti és találgathatja, mit is élt át. *
*A kendő csak később hullik le a szeméről, *
*és ő csak akkor, a múltba visszatekintve állapíthatja meg, *
*mit is élt át és mi volt élményei értelme."* ​


----------



## totetike (2010 Június 3)

*Akárhányszor rájössz, hogy hibáztál, tegyél meg mindent, hogy helyrehozd. Azonnal.*


----------



## totetike (2010 Június 3)

21.


----------



## gyulatata (2010 Június 3)

szép napot mindenkinek!


----------



## kisbenedekernone (2010 Június 3)

Milyen lehetőség ?


----------



## kisbenedekernone (2010 Június 3)

Már 23 üzenetem van és nem enged letölteni


----------



## Olivér66 (2010 Június 3)

*Szuper a honlap!*

Szuper a honlap!


----------



## Olivér66 (2010 Június 3)

Nem egyszerű húsz üzenetet összeszedni!


----------



## Olivér66 (2010 Június 3)

Jó a honlap, de ez a húsz üzenet...


----------



## Olivér66 (2010 Június 3)

Minden próbálkozónak eredményes napot kívánok!


----------



## Olivér66 (2010 Június 3)

Szép jó napot minden fórumozónak!


----------



## Olivér66 (2010 Június 3)

Jó ötlet ez a filmfeltöltő és megosztó oldal! Gratula a kiötlőknek!


----------



## phoward (2010 Június 3)

*Elég ostoba, amolyan neoliberális elv a 20 hozzászólás*



Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg



Elég ostoba, amolyan "bunkó neoliberális elv" a 20 hozzászólás feltételül szabása az állandó tagsághoz. Ebből is látszik, miért bunkokrácia az, ami magát demokráciának nevezi.
Ugyanis 20 buta hozzászólás elég az állandó tagsághoz, de egy értelmes hozzászólás, vagy - mi több: - értő és együttérző hallgatás nem...!
Ilyen az öncélú, buta szabályalkotás. Nem? Semmire sem jó, de körmünk szakadtáig ragaszkodunk hozzá...!
Önérzetes, gondolkodó ember nem veti magát alá ilyen feltételnek!
Együttérzésssel: 
phoward - Erdélyből


----------



## rolland89 (2010 Június 3)

nekem mar emgvan a 20 es nem enged kottakat nezni


----------



## piros55 (2010 Június 3)

*Sziasztok !*


----------



## Olivér66 (2010 Június 3)

Újra itt vagyok!


----------



## sanhose (2010 Június 3)

*http://www.canadahun.com/forum/images/smilies/icon_razz.gif*



melitta írta:


> aki gyorsan szeretne a t osszedni,
> aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


hi


----------



## hny717 (2010 Június 3)

nekem is megvan a husz,es nem enged letolteni,es 3 napja reg.


----------



## krnori (2010 Június 3)

hali


----------



## Muti (2010 Június 3)

Köszi! Köszi! Köszi!


----------



## Sikur (2010 Június 3)

A büntetés csak akkor használ, ha a jutalmazást is gyakorolják


----------



## Sikur (2010 Június 3)

Nincs hazugabb szó, mint az elfogadás! Egy kertet sem fogadok el ha gazos, ha teli van szeméttel. Egy kutyát sem, ha loncsos, bolhás, és büdös. Bármit és bárkit, ha szeretek: gondozom. Mert "fölfelé" látom! És oda akarom emelni, ahol látom. Ez nem örökös elégedetlenséget és bírálgatást jelent, hanem a szív szemének a természetes igényét.


----------



## screamo1 (2010 Június 3)

*jelenlet*

sziasztok


----------



## Sikur (2010 Június 3)

Már nem rettegett annyira a haláltól, mint régebben, tudta, hogy bármikor bekövetkezhet, akár félünk tőle, akár nem.


----------



## screamo1 (2010 Június 3)

Fura emlékeim vannak erről az ideges éjszakáról Las Vegasban. Már öt éve volt? Hat? Száznak tűnik. Olyan csúcsnak, ami sosem ismétlődik meg. San Francisco a hatvanas években nagyon különleges élettér volt. De nincs magyarázat. Nincs a szavaknak, vagy a zenének, vagy az emlékeknek olyan keveréke, amely megközelítené azt az érzést, hogy tudod, hogy ott vagy és élsz, a világnak abban az időbeli és térbeli sarkában. Őrültség volt minden irányban, minden órában. Izzott a levegő mindenütt. Fantasztikus egyetemes érzés volt, hogy akármit csinálunk, az helyes, hogy nyerők vagyunk. És azt hiszem ez volt a biztosíték arra az érzésre, hogy vitathatatlan győzelmet arattunk minden fölött, ami gonosz és öreg. Nem kegyetlen, vagy katonai értelemben. Arra nem volt szükségünk. Egyszerűen érvényesült az energiánk. Minden lendületünk megvolt. Igen, egy gyönyörű magas hullám tetején lovagoltunk. És most kevesebb, mint öt évvel azután. Felmész egy meredek hegyre Las Vegasban és nyugatra nézel. És a megfelelő szemmel majdnem meglátod a magas víz nyomát. Ez az a hely, ahol a hullám végre megtört. És visszagördült.


----------



## Sikur (2010 Június 3)

Tanácsot akkor kérünk, ha tudjuk kérdésünkre a választ, de azt kívánjuk, bárcsak ne tudnánk.


----------



## screamo1 (2010 Június 3)

imadom ezt a filmet,bar tul fiatal vagyok ahhoz hogy ertsem azt a kort amiben jatszodik. Az a kotetlen elterzes, boldogsag,"nemtorodomseg", a manakeles es minden idegszallal a pillanat elvezetere valo torekves lehetosegenek irigylese bennem is meg van


----------



## Sikur (2010 Június 3)

A sötét éjszaka - dióhéjba zárt nappal.


----------



## screamo1 (2010 Június 3)

ezert is szeretnem elolvasni a konyvet amit innen tudnek letolteni


----------



## Sikur (2010 Június 3)

Rá fogsz jönni, hogy sok igazság, amihez ragaszkodunk, javarészt a mi szemszögünkön múlik.


----------



## Sikur (2010 Június 3)

Ne feledd! Amire figyelsz, az a világod.


----------



## Sikur (2010 Június 3)

Tedd, vagy ne tedd, de sohase próbáld!


----------



## Sikur (2010 Június 3)

Igyekezz önként megszabadulni attól, amit félsz elveszíteni.


----------



## puti1980 (2010 Június 3)

Üdv mindenkinek!
Anita


----------



## Sikur (2010 Június 3)

Más dolog ismerni az utat, és járni rajta.


----------



## Sikur (2010 Június 3)

Ha lemondunk a vágyainkról, épp azt tagadjuk meg, ami emberré tesz.


----------



## Sikur (2010 Június 3)

Nem látunk túl azokon a döntéseken, amiket még nem hoztunk meg.


----------



## Sikur (2010 Június 3)

A siker addig létezik, amíg valaki el nem cseszi. A kudarc pedig örök.


----------



## Sikur (2010 Június 3)

A rossz hír gyorsan terjed, míg a jót sosem siettetik.


----------



## Sikur (2010 Június 3)

- Az idő mindent megváltoztat.
- Mindenki ezt mondja, de ez nem igaz. Csak a tettek hoznak változást. Ha nem tesz semmit, nem változik semmi.


----------



## Sikur (2010 Június 3)

A majdnem halál semmit nem változtat meg. A halál mindent megváltoztat.


----------



## Sikur (2010 Június 3)

A tünet nem hazudik.


----------



## blasima (2010 Június 3)

[quote=1valaky;81 Szánj időt a kedvességre
Hisz a boldogság felé erre visz az út,
Szánj időt az álmaidra, 
Mert az álmok repítenek a csillagokig.
Ha van időd szeretni,
És ha téged is szeretnek,
Isteni kegyben részesülsz.
Ne siess, pillants körül,
Látod a nap oly rövid,
Önzésre nincs idő,
Szánj időt a nevetésre
És meghallod a lélek muzsikáját.
(régi angol ima)


----------



## Sikur (2010 Június 3)

A legjobb védelem: a becsület.


----------



## Sikur (2010 Június 3)

Azt mondják, egy idő után egy szülő nem felelős gyermekeiért.


----------



## Sikur (2010 Június 3)

Soha ne hagyjuk, hogy a tárgyak fontosabb szerepet játsszanak életünkben, mint családunk, barátaink vagy saját lelkünk


----------



## Sikur (2010 Június 3)

A nő azt akarja, hogy ok nélkül, "miért" nélkül szeressék: nem azért, mert szép vagy jó, vagy kedves, vagy művelt, vagy elmés, hanem azért, mert olyan, amilyen.


----------



## urgyam (2010 Június 3)

fffffffffffffffffff


----------



## urgyam (2010 Június 3)

llllllllllllll


----------



## urgyam (2010 Június 3)

0123


----------



## urgyam (2010 Június 3)

43210


----------



## urgyam (2010 Június 3)

qwert


----------



## urgyam (2010 Június 3)

zuiop


----------



## urgyam (2010 Június 3)

őúőúőú


----------



## urgyam (2010 Június 3)

asdfg


----------



## urgyam (2010 Június 3)

gfdsa


----------



## urgyam (2010 Június 3)

hjkléáű


----------



## urgyam (2010 Június 3)

trhfhffh


----------



## emoke33 (2010 Június 3)

Koszonom a lehetoseget.emoke


----------



## emoke33 (2010 Június 3)

hihihi, ez tetszik


----------



## emoke33 (2010 Június 3)

3


----------



## emoke33 (2010 Június 3)

4


----------



## emoke33 (2010 Június 3)

5


----------



## emoke33 (2010 Június 3)

Nálunk szakad az eso, nálatok?


----------



## emoke33 (2010 Június 3)

11


----------



## emoke33 (2010 Június 3)

12


----------



## emoke33 (2010 Június 3)

Hát most munkában vagyok, és most egy kis szusszanatnyi szabadom van.


----------



## emoke33 (2010 Június 3)

14


----------



## emoke33 (2010 Június 3)

Hát már végig kattogtatom


----------



## emoke33 (2010 Június 3)

16


----------



## emoke33 (2010 Június 3)

17


----------



## emoke33 (2010 Június 3)

18


----------



## emoke33 (2010 Június 3)

19


----------



## emoke33 (2010 Június 3)

20 végre!


----------



## Andy07 (2010 Június 4)




----------



## Andy07 (2010 Június 4)

jelen


----------



## Andy07 (2010 Június 4)

azt valami szakácskönyv van itt


----------



## róozó (2010 Június 4)

"Ne az kövesd, aki visszalép, ha véget ér a kitaposott ösvény. Kezdj új utat, új mondatot, ne engedd, hogy megállítson bárki..." (Piramis)


----------



## litomi (2010 Június 4)

-


----------



## izabella08 (2010 Június 4)

sziasztok


----------



## izabella08 (2010 Június 4)

19


----------



## izabella08 (2010 Június 4)

18


----------



## izabella08 (2010 Június 4)

17


----------



## izabella08 (2010 Június 4)

16


----------



## izabella08 (2010 Június 4)

15


----------



## izabella08 (2010 Június 4)

14 van még hátra


----------



## izabella08 (2010 Június 4)

13 van még...


----------



## piros55 (2010 Június 4)

*Kukucs ! Erre járta gondoltam benézek!*


----------



## izabella08 (2010 Június 4)

12 és letölthetem...


----------



## izabella08 (2010 Június 4)

Szia Piros55


----------



## izabella08 (2010 Június 4)

10 van


----------



## izabella08 (2010 Június 4)

visszaszámlálás


----------



## izabella08 (2010 Június 4)

8


----------



## izabella08 (2010 Június 4)

7


----------



## izabella08 (2010 Június 4)

6


----------



## izabella08 (2010 Június 4)

5


----------



## izabella08 (2010 Június 4)

3!


----------



## izabella08 (2010 Június 4)

2!


----------



## izabella08 (2010 Június 4)

1!!


----------



## krisyta (2010 Június 4)

1


----------



## izabella08 (2010 Június 4)

finissss....


----------



## izabella08 (2010 Június 4)

szép napot mindenkinek


----------



## krisyta (2010 Június 4)

abc


----------



## krisyta (2010 Június 4)

krisyta is bejelentette ezt az elemet.

A bejelentés oka:


> 5


 
krisyta is bejelentette ezt az elemet.

A bejelentés oka:


> 8


 
krisyta is bejelentette ezt az elemet.

A bejelentés oka:


> 9


 
krisyta is bejelentette ezt az elemet.

A bejelentés oka:


> 1 megerett amegy


----------



## k.vicus (2010 Június 4)

*Szia*

Szia!
Jelen vagyok, és örülök, hogy megtaláltam ezt az oldalt.


----------



## k.vicus (2010 Június 4)

hali


----------



## k.vicus (2010 Június 4)

halihó


----------



## k.vicus (2010 Június 4)

halihóhó


----------



## k.vicus (2010 Június 4)

hóhahó


----------



## k.vicus (2010 Június 4)

szia


----------



## k.vicus (2010 Június 4)

vagyok


----------



## k.vicus (2010 Június 4)

8


----------



## k.vicus (2010 Június 4)

9 vagyok


----------



## k.vicus (2010 Június 4)

10


----------



## k.vicus (2010 Június 4)

11:d


----------



## k.vicus (2010 Június 4)

:d12


----------



## k.vicus (2010 Június 4)

13


----------



## k.vicus (2010 Június 4)

14


----------



## k.vicus (2010 Június 4)

15hali


----------



## k.vicus (2010 Június 4)

sziasztok mindenki


----------



## k.vicus (2010 Június 4)

sziiiia


----------



## k.vicus (2010 Június 4)

18


----------



## k.vicus (2010 Június 4)

19


----------



## k.vicus (2010 Június 4)

halihalihó


----------



## ritkabúza (2010 Június 4)

Sziasztok

Derüs napot


----------



## ludmyka (2010 Június 4)

Hello!
Szép napot mindenkinek!


----------



## redback (2010 Június 4)

van 20hozzászolásom de nem tudok tölteni


----------



## a.reni (2010 Június 4)

:d


----------



## a.reni (2010 Június 4)

nekem is ez a baj, 20 üzenetem már van és már túl vagyok a két napon is... nem értem :S


----------



## emehri (2010 Június 4)

hali


----------



## Pipi69e (2010 Június 4)

*Egész*

Egész


----------



## Pipi69e (2010 Június 4)

*hamar*

hamar


----------



## Pipi69e (2010 Június 4)

*össze*

össze


----------



## petyaxx (2010 Június 4)

halihó


----------



## Pipi69e (2010 Június 4)

*fog*

fog


----------



## Pipi69e (2010 Június 4)

*így*

így


----------



## Pipi69e (2010 Június 4)

*jönni*

jönni


----------



## Pipi69e (2010 Június 4)

*a*

a


----------



## Pipi69e (2010 Június 4)

*húsz*

húsz


----------



## Pipi69e (2010 Június 4)

*hozzászólás.*

hozzászólás.


----------



## csanasz (2010 Június 4)

Csak egyet posztolok ide-oda.


----------



## petyaxx (2010 Június 4)

hali


----------



## petyaxx (2010 Június 4)

halihó


----------



## petyaxx (2010 Június 4)

4 hali


----------



## petyaxx (2010 Június 4)

5 ötödik


----------



## petyaxx (2010 Június 4)

6 hatodik


----------



## petyaxx (2010 Június 4)

7 hetedik


----------



## petyaxx (2010 Június 4)

8 nyolcadik


----------



## petyaxx (2010 Június 4)

9 kilencedik


----------



## petyaxx (2010 Június 4)

10 tizedik


----------



## petyaxx (2010 Június 4)

11 tizenegyedik


----------



## petyaxx (2010 Június 4)

12 tizenkettedik


----------



## petyaxx (2010 Június 4)

13 tizenharmadik


----------



## petyaxx (2010 Június 4)

14 tizennegyedik


----------



## petyaxx (2010 Június 4)

15 tizenöt


----------



## petyaxx (2010 Június 4)

16 tizenhat


----------



## petyaxx (2010 Június 4)

17 tizenhét


----------



## petyaxx (2010 Június 4)

18 tizennyolc


----------



## petyaxx (2010 Június 4)

19 tizenkilenc


----------



## petyaxx (2010 Június 4)

20 utolsó


----------



## Angeal (2010 Június 4)

1


----------



## Angeal (2010 Június 4)

2


----------



## Angeal (2010 Június 4)

három


----------



## Angeal (2010 Június 4)

négy


----------



## Angeal (2010 Június 4)

öt


----------



## Angeal (2010 Június 4)

hat


----------



## Angeal (2010 Június 4)

hét


----------



## Angeal (2010 Június 4)

nyolc


----------



## Angeal (2010 Június 4)

kilenc


----------



## Angeal (2010 Június 4)

tíz


----------



## Angeal (2010 Június 4)

tizenegy


----------



## Angeal (2010 Június 4)

tizenkettő


----------



## Angeal (2010 Június 4)

tizenhárom


----------



## Angeal (2010 Június 4)

tizenhat


----------



## Angeal (2010 Június 4)

tizenhét


----------



## Angeal (2010 Június 4)

tizennyolc


----------



## Angeal (2010 Június 4)

tizenkilenc


----------



## mapecka (2010 Június 4)

*Hi*

üdv


----------



## Angeal (2010 Június 4)

Húsz


----------



## piros55 (2010 Június 4)

*Üdv. Mindenkinek !*


----------



## puti1980 (2010 Június 4)

21


----------



## Kistvani (2010 Június 4)

már 2 van ez a 3 xd


----------



## Kistvani (2010 Június 4)

egy ide egy másikba


----------



## Kistvani (2010 Június 4)

látom floodolni azért nem szabad. gyorsabban meglenne pedig


----------



## Kistvani (2010 Június 4)

a másik topicban épp megéheztem. őrületes fejlemények:O


----------



## Kistvani (2010 Június 4)

50% done


----------



## Kistvani (2010 Június 4)

fütyül


----------



## Dilyuska (2010 Június 4)

Sziasztok!
Új vagyok itt, de kellene 20 hozzászólás v mi


----------



## Dilyuska (2010 Június 4)

uncsizok


----------



## Dilyuska (2010 Június 4)

de nagyon :S


----------



## denever (2010 Június 4)

Melitta írta:


> 1, jelen


Köszönöm


----------



## Tocska94 (2010 Június 4)

1


----------



## Tocska94 (2010 Június 4)

15


----------



## Tocska94 (2010 Június 4)

16


----------



## Tocska94 (2010 Június 4)

17


----------



## Tocska94 (2010 Június 4)

18


----------



## Tocska94 (2010 Június 4)

19


----------



## Tocska94 (2010 Június 4)

20


----------



## Tik-Tak (2010 Június 4)

Szia! Kellemes estét!


----------



## keseru (2010 Június 4)

Szia Neked is


----------



## keseru (2010 Június 4)

az nekem is


----------



## dani0503 (2010 Június 4)

1


----------



## dani0503 (2010 Június 4)

3


----------



## dani0503 (2010 Június 4)

5


----------



## dani0503 (2010 Június 4)

7


----------



## dani0503 (2010 Június 4)

9


----------



## dani0503 (2010 Június 4)

11


----------



## dani0503 (2010 Június 4)

13


----------



## zsozs76 (2010 Június 4)

Hogyan kell hozzászolni?


----------



## dani0503 (2010 Június 4)

15


----------



## zsozs76 (2010 Június 4)

1


----------



## dani0503 (2010 Június 4)

17


----------



## dani0503 (2010 Június 4)

19


----------



## dani0503 (2010 Június 4)

21


----------



## dani0503 (2010 Június 4)

23


----------



## dani0503 (2010 Június 4)

18


----------



## dani0503 (2010 Június 4)

20!


----------



## appadiesel (2010 Június 4)

*hiába*

hiába volt minden igyekezetem, a 20 hozzászólásra vonatkozóan.


----------



## zsozs76 (2010 Június 4)

2


----------



## appadiesel (2010 Június 4)

*01*

01 jelen


----------



## zsozs76 (2010 Június 4)

Miért volt hiába?


----------



## appadiesel (2010 Június 4)

*02*

02 jelen


----------



## zsozs76 (2010 Június 4)

Nem megy?


----------



## appadiesel (2010 Június 4)

*03 még mindig jelen*

03 jelen


----------



## zsozs76 (2010 Június 4)

Vagy csak számokat írni kevés?


----------



## appadiesel (2010 Június 4)

Sajnos nem megy sem a feltöltés, sem a letöltés. Bár elképzelhető, hogy várnom kellene 2 napot?


----------



## zsozs76 (2010 Június 4)

Lehet visszább megtalálom a választ.


----------



## zsozs76 (2010 Június 4)

Most regisztráltál?


----------



## zsozs76 (2010 Június 4)

Nem, úgy látom februárban, akkor lehet én is így járok?


----------



## zsozs76 (2010 Június 4)

Mit szerettél volna letölteni, hátha találkoztam már vele?


----------



## appadiesel (2010 Június 4)

Nincs kizárva, tehát én várok! Jó időtöltést Neked! Szia.


----------



## appadiesel (2010 Június 4)

A szárnyatlan madár c. dalt kerestem már hosszú ideje. Itt végre meg van de még sincs, holnap visszanézek.


----------



## kerekerdo (2010 Június 4)

Én is hiába számoltam húszig, nem látok semmi titkosat.  lehet még várnom kell, már tök rég regisztráltam. na mindegy, úgyis aludnom kéne inkább....


----------



## róozó (2010 Június 4)

Türelem rózsát terem. Segítenek a Fórumon, pld. Hogyan szerezhetsz 20 hozzászólást. Én a figyelmetlenségem miatt jutottam be nehezebben. Ha a Canadahun visszajelzett a e-mailetekre, nyílt az út. Ne adjátok fel, megéri.


----------



## bubu123 (2010 Június 4)

Köszi


----------



## bubu123 (2010 Június 4)

Köszi 2


----------



## bubu123 (2010 Június 4)

Köszi 3


----------



## bubu123 (2010 Június 4)

Köszi 4


----------



## bubu123 (2010 Június 4)

Köszi 5


----------



## bubu123 (2010 Június 4)

Köszi 6


----------



## bubu123 (2010 Június 4)

Köszi 7


----------



## bubu123 (2010 Június 4)

Köszi 8


----------



## bubu123 (2010 Június 4)

Köszi 9


----------



## Lujzi30 (2010 Június 4)

monday


----------



## Lujzi30 (2010 Június 4)

thursday


----------



## bubu123 (2010 Június 4)

Köszi 11


----------



## Lujzi30 (2010 Június 4)

wednesday


----------



## Lujzi30 (2010 Június 4)

friday-ez van ma szerencsére


----------



## Lujzi30 (2010 Június 4)

saturday- holnap szulinapi buliba megyunk


----------



## Lujzi30 (2010 Június 4)

sunday-még a nap is sutni fog


----------



## Lujzi30 (2010 Június 4)

17


----------



## Lujzi30 (2010 Június 4)

kedvenc hónapom az augusztus


----------



## Lujzi30 (2010 Június 4)

kedvenc színem a rózsaszín


----------



## Lujzi30 (2010 Június 4)

20


----------



## Pipi69e (2010 Június 4)

Nem


----------



## Pipi69e (2010 Június 4)

volna


----------



## Pipi69e (2010 Június 4)

egyszerűbb


----------



## Pipi69e (2010 Június 4)

megszüntetni


----------



## Pipi69e (2010 Június 4)

ezt


----------



## Pipi69e (2010 Június 4)

a


----------



## Pipi69e (2010 Június 4)

húsz


----------



## Pipi69e (2010 Június 4)

hozzászólásos


----------



## Pipi69e (2010 Június 4)

korlátozást,


----------



## Pipi69e (2010 Június 4)

ha


----------



## Pipi69e (2010 Június 4)

ilyen egyszerűen letudható?


----------



## okel (2010 Június 4)

5


----------



## okel (2010 Június 4)

6


----------



## okel (2010 Június 4)

7


----------



## okel (2010 Június 4)

8


----------



## okel (2010 Június 4)

9


----------



## okel (2010 Június 4)

10


----------



## Aryamon (2010 Június 5)

1


----------



## Aryamon (2010 Június 5)

2


----------



## Aryamon (2010 Június 5)

3


----------



## Aryamon (2010 Június 5)

4


----------



## killer.hu (2010 Június 5)

jelen )


----------



## fishfuse (2010 Június 5)

hmm


----------



## piros55 (2010 Június 5)

*Szép napot !*


----------



## svarcpeter (2010 Június 5)

erre sem gondoltam még


----------



## Banilla (2010 Június 5)

Szia!


----------



## Banilla (2010 Június 5)

szia megint


----------



## lego.andi (2010 Június 5)

hahó


----------



## Banilla (2010 Június 5)

szia ismét


----------



## Banilla (2010 Június 5)

helló újra


----------



## Banilla (2010 Június 5)

megint


----------



## Banilla (2010 Június 5)

ismét


----------



## Banilla (2010 Június 5)

szia-szia


----------



## Banilla (2010 Június 5)

)


----------



## Banilla (2010 Június 5)

jó ötlet ez a hszgyűjtő


----------



## Banilla (2010 Június 5)

remélem hamarosan összegyűlik


----------



## Banilla (2010 Június 5)

na újra írok valamit


----------



## Banilla (2010 Június 5)

lehet, hogy abba sem hagyon 20 hsz után sem...


----------



## Banilla (2010 Június 5)

nem is tudom már mennyinél tartok


----------



## Banilla (2010 Június 5)

látom már...


----------



## Banilla (2010 Június 5)

ez lesz a 15.


----------



## Banilla (2010 Június 5)

ez pedig a 16.


----------



## Banilla (2010 Június 5)

már csak 4


----------



## Banilla (2010 Június 5)

akkor visszaszámlálás: 3


----------



## Banilla (2010 Június 5)

2


----------



## Banilla (2010 Június 5)

1


----------



## Banilla (2010 Június 5)

ÉS:0000000000000000000000000000  Hurrá!!!! Köszi!!!!


----------



## piros55 (2010 Június 5)

*Sziasztok !*


----------



## eszka22 (2010 Június 5)

hello, én is itt vagyok


----------



## bardock92 (2010 Június 5)

*a*

a


----------



## bardock92 (2010 Június 5)

*hy*

hy


----------



## bardock92 (2010 Június 5)

*b*

b


----------



## bardock92 (2010 Június 5)

*c*

c


----------



## bardock92 (2010 Június 5)

*d*

d


----------



## bardock92 (2010 Június 5)

e


----------



## bardock92 (2010 Június 5)

f


----------



## bardock92 (2010 Június 5)

g


----------



## bardock92 (2010 Június 5)

h


----------



## bardock92 (2010 Június 5)

i


----------



## bardock92 (2010 Június 5)

j


----------



## bardock92 (2010 Június 5)

k


----------



## bardock92 (2010 Június 5)

l


----------



## bardock92 (2010 Június 5)

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## bardock92 (2010 Június 5)

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,n 
nnn


----------



## bardock92 (2010 Június 5)

nynynynynyunynnynynynyzsyinynynnyny


----------



## bardock92 (2010 Június 5)

ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## bardock92 (2010 Június 5)

óóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóó


----------



## bardock92 (2010 Június 5)

ööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööö


----------



## bardock92 (2010 Június 5)

őőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőő2555ő2012őő3ő45ő5ő6őőőő85őőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőő0100ő0ő0őő0őő00őő0ő0őő0ő0ő0ő00őő0ő0ő0ő0őő0ő0őőő0ő0őő0őőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőő


----------



## perla2 (2010 Június 5)

jelen, még...


----------



## perla2 (2010 Június 5)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
xxx oo xxx oo xxx
xx ooooxoooo xx
x ooooooooooo x
xx ooooooooo xx
xxx ooooooo xxx
xxxx ooooo xxxx
xxxxx ooo xxxxx
xxxxxx o xxxxxx
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Lillánka (2010 Június 5)

sziaztok!


----------



## Lillánka (2010 Június 5)

nemtudja valaki hol lehet kovácsovocs fruzsina karaoket letölteni vagy ilyesmi?


----------



## Lillánka (2010 Június 5)

nagyon megköszönném


----------



## Lillánka (2010 Június 5)

x))


----------



## Lillánka (2010 Június 5)

narancs xD


----------



## Lillánka (2010 Június 5)

piros xD


----------



## Lillánka (2010 Június 5)

zöld xD


----------



## Lillánka (2010 Június 5)

pink xD természetesen


----------



## Lillánka (2010 Június 5)

Ez nem maradhat ki a sorból ugye xD


----------



## Lillánka (2010 Június 5)

zöld xD


----------



## Lillánka (2010 Június 5)

lila favourite szín x)


----------



## Lillánka (2010 Június 5)

hih haha x)


----------



## Lillánka (2010 Június 5)

hi hello


----------



## Lillánka (2010 Június 5)

xDxD


----------



## Lillánka (2010 Június 5)

Aletta the best friend


----------



## Lillánka (2010 Június 5)

4ever together xD


----------



## Lillánka (2010 Június 5)

Lillánka x)


----------



## Lillánka (2010 Június 5)

néptánc, éneklés, zongora 4ever x)


----------



## Lillánka (2010 Június 5)

18 xD


----------



## Lillánka (2010 Június 5)

19 x))


----------



## Lillánka (2010 Június 5)

20 xD megvan!!!!


----------



## Lillánka (2010 Június 5)

nah jó írok 21.-et is, hadd örüljenek xD


----------



## stegerang (2010 Június 5)

Sziasztok en szeretnék naon gyorsan letudni 20 irast


----------



## stegerang (2010 Június 5)

akk2


----------



## stegerang (2010 Június 5)

3


----------



## stegerang (2010 Június 5)

4 es 20 masodpeerc


----------



## stegerang (2010 Június 5)

5


----------



## stegerang (2010 Június 5)

6


----------



## stegerang (2010 Június 5)

7


----------



## stegerang (2010 Június 5)

8


----------



## stegerang (2010 Június 5)

9


----------



## stegerang (2010 Június 5)

10


----------



## stegerang (2010 Június 5)

1
11


----------



## stegerang (2010 Június 5)

12


----------



## stegerang (2010 Június 5)

13


----------



## stegerang (2010 Június 5)

14


----------



## stegerang (2010 Június 5)

15


----------



## stegerang (2010 Június 5)

16


----------



## stegerang (2010 Június 5)

17


----------



## stegerang (2010 Június 5)

18


----------



## stegerang (2010 Június 5)

19


----------



## stegerang (2010 Június 5)

20))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## Gabriel007 (2010 Június 5)

10


----------



## Gabriel007 (2010 Június 5)

11


----------



## Gabriel007 (2010 Június 5)

12


----------



## Gabriel007 (2010 Június 5)

18


----------



## Gabriel007 (2010 Június 5)

19


----------



## Gabriel007 (2010 Június 5)

20


----------



## Felipe Massa (2010 Június 5)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Felipe Massa (2010 Június 5)

Szuper


----------



## Felipe Massa (2010 Június 5)

az


----------



## Felipe Massa (2010 Június 5)

oldal.


----------



## Felipe Massa (2010 Június 5)

Sok


----------



## Felipe Massa (2010 Június 5)

érdekes


----------



## Felipe Massa (2010 Június 5)

dolgot


----------



## Felipe Massa (2010 Június 5)

lehet


----------



## Felipe Massa (2010 Június 5)

találni.


----------



## Felipe Massa (2010 Június 5)

Köszönöm


----------



## Felipe Massa (2010 Június 5)

hogy


----------



## Felipe Massa (2010 Június 5)

regisztrálhattam


----------



## Felipe Massa (2010 Június 5)

ide


----------



## Felipe Massa (2010 Június 5)

és


----------



## Felipe Massa (2010 Június 5)

mindjárt


----------



## Felipe Massa (2010 Június 5)

meglesz


----------



## Felipe Massa (2010 Június 5)

a


----------



## Felipe Massa (2010 Június 5)

20.


----------



## Felipe Massa (2010 Június 5)

hozzászólásom!


----------



## Felipe Massa (2010 Június 5)

Köszi


----------



## túroscsusza (2010 Június 5)

ff


----------



## túroscsusza (2010 Június 5)

fsgf


----------



## túroscsusza (2010 Június 5)

eggr


----------



## túroscsusza (2010 Június 5)

dogj


----------



## túroscsusza (2010 Június 5)

djf


----------



## túroscsusza (2010 Június 5)

lk


----------



## túroscsusza (2010 Június 5)

kj


----------



## túroscsusza (2010 Június 5)

kjj


----------



## túroscsusza (2010 Június 5)

kljb


----------



## túroscsusza (2010 Június 5)

kjb


----------



## Sanya54 (2010 Június 5)

tizenkilenc


----------



## Sanya54 (2010 Június 5)

tizennyolc


----------



## Sanya54 (2010 Június 5)

tizenhét


----------



## Sanya54 (2010 Június 5)

tizenhat


----------



## Sanya54 (2010 Június 5)

tizenőt


----------



## Sanya54 (2010 Június 5)

tizennégy


----------



## Sanya54 (2010 Június 5)

tizenhárom


----------



## Sanya54 (2010 Június 5)

tiz


----------



## Sanya54 (2010 Június 5)

kilenc


----------



## Sanya54 (2010 Június 5)

nyolc


----------



## Sanya54 (2010 Június 5)

hét


----------



## Sanya54 (2010 Június 5)

hat


----------



## Sanya54 (2010 Június 5)

öt


----------



## Sanya54 (2010 Június 5)

négy


----------



## Sanya54 (2010 Június 5)

három


----------



## Sanya54 (2010 Június 5)

kettő


----------



## Sanya54 (2010 Június 5)

egy


----------



## Sanya54 (2010 Június 5)

ráadás


----------



## Kittieka (2010 Június 5)

egy


----------



## Kittieka (2010 Június 5)

kettő


----------



## Kittieka (2010 Június 5)

hááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááárom


----------



## Kittieka (2010 Június 5)

nééééééééééééééééééééééééééééééééééééééééééééééééééééééééééééééégy


----------



## Kittieka (2010 Június 5)

és ööööööööööt...azt hiszem mostmár csak meglesz a 20


----------



## imo911 (2010 Június 5)

sziasztok


----------



## imo911 (2010 Június 5)

hozzászólok


----------



## imo911 (2010 Június 5)

mert


----------



## imo911 (2010 Június 5)

van


----------



## imo911 (2010 Június 5)

több


----------



## imo911 (2010 Június 5)

téma


----------



## imo911 (2010 Június 5)

a


----------



## imo911 (2010 Június 5)

fórumon


----------



## imo911 (2010 Június 5)

ami


----------



## imo911 (2010 Június 5)

érdekelne


----------



## imo911 (2010 Június 5)

csak


----------



## imo911 (2010 Június 5)

előbb


----------



## imo911 (2010 Június 5)

még


----------



## imo911 (2010 Június 5)

20


----------



## imo911 (2010 Június 5)

kommentre


----------



## imo911 (2010 Június 5)

és


----------



## imo911 (2010 Június 5)

2


----------



## imo911 (2010 Június 5)

nap


----------



## imo911 (2010 Június 5)

türelmi


----------



## imo911 (2010 Június 5)

időre


----------



## imo911 (2010 Június 5)

van még szükség


----------



## imo911 (2010 Június 5)

de ha jól számolom


----------



## imo911 (2010 Június 5)

akkor a 20 db hozzászlás lassan meg is van


----------



## imo911 (2010 Június 5)

így nem is húzom tovább az agyatokat


----------



## imo911 (2010 Június 5)

most már "csak" 2 napot kell még kibírnom valahogy


----------



## gabicsiri (2010 Június 5)

Sziasztok, üdvözlök mindenkit!


----------



## piros55 (2010 Június 5)

*Hello Mindenkinek !*


----------



## zsfc (2010 Június 5)

21?


----------



## Kexyy (2010 Június 5)

1


----------



## Kexyy (2010 Június 5)

2


----------



## Kexyy (2010 Június 5)

3


----------



## Kexyy (2010 Június 5)

4


----------



## Kexyy (2010 Június 5)

5


----------



## Kexyy (2010 Június 5)

6:kaboom:


----------



## Kexyy (2010 Június 5)

7


----------



## Kexyy (2010 Június 5)

8:88::88:


----------



## Kexyy (2010 Június 5)

:444:9


----------



## Kexyy (2010 Június 5)

10kiss


----------



## Kexyy (2010 Június 5)

:9:12


----------



## bjnapsugar (2010 Június 5)

na 20 hosszá szolást gyűjtenék


----------



## bjnapsugar (2010 Június 5)

valaki helpel hetne


----------



## bjnapsugar (2010 Június 5)

na


----------



## bjnapsugar (2010 Június 5)

már 8


----------



## bjnapsugar (2010 Június 5)

9


----------



## Kexyy (2010 Június 5)

11


----------



## bjnapsugar (2010 Június 5)

10


----------



## Kexyy (2010 Június 5)

13


----------



## Kexyy (2010 Június 5)

14


----------



## bjnapsugar (2010 Június 5)

na kősz


----------



## Kexyy (2010 Június 5)

*15*

15


----------



## bjnapsugar (2010 Június 5)

de nekem 12


----------



## bjnapsugar (2010 Június 5)

amugy rendes vagy


----------



## bjnapsugar (2010 Június 5)

csak stilusokat akkarok egyik barátomnak


----------



## Kexyy (2010 Június 5)

16


----------



## Kexyy (2010 Június 5)

17


----------



## Kexyy (2010 Június 5)

18:4:


----------



## bjnapsugar (2010 Június 5)

és már 15


----------



## bjnapsugar (2010 Június 5)

16


----------



## Kexyy (2010 Június 5)

19:22:


----------



## bjnapsugar (2010 Június 5)

17


----------



## Kexyy (2010 Június 5)

20 jeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee:9::razz:


----------



## bjnapsugar (2010 Június 5)

18


----------



## bjnapsugar (2010 Június 5)

20


----------



## bjnapsugar (2010 Június 5)

na most a hússzz


----------



## bjnapsugar (2010 Június 5)

csááááááááá


----------



## andromeda670528 (2010 Június 5)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


rendben mi a kérdés


----------



## Olivér66 (2010 Június 5)

Remek az oldal!


----------



## andromeda670528 (2010 Június 5)

kedves Melitta kösz a lehetőséget,első hozzászóló vagyok hungary zalaegerszeg.


----------



## Olivér66 (2010 Június 5)

Kellemes letöltést mindenkinek!


----------



## Olivér66 (2010 Június 5)

Újra itt, mert remek a honlap!


----------



## SalsaVerde (2010 Június 6)

Hola!


----------



## piros55 (2010 Június 6)

*Szép napot Mindenkinek !*


----------



## gabicsiri (2010 Június 6)

Szép napot !


----------



## beromanoo (2010 Június 6)

Ez nekem így nem jön össze


----------



## botvos (2010 Június 6)

21


----------



## Aldora (2010 Június 6)

köszi


----------



## Aldora (2010 Június 6)

123


----------



## Aldora (2010 Június 6)

241


----------



## Aldora (2010 Június 6)

hali


----------



## Aldora (2010 Június 6)

hy


----------



## Aldora (2010 Június 6)

bye


----------



## Aldora (2010 Június 6)

allahk


----------



## Aldora (2010 Június 6)

minek kell ez a minimum 20 hozzászólás ás 2 nap türelmi idő?


----------



## Aldora (2010 Június 6)

nem


----------



## Aldora (2010 Június 6)

értem


----------



## Aldora (2010 Június 6)

miért


----------



## Aldora (2010 Június 6)

kelll


----------



## Aldora (2010 Június 6)

ez


----------



## Aldora (2010 Június 6)

ezt *


----------



## Aldora (2010 Június 6)

igy csinálni


----------



## Aldora (2010 Június 6)

köszi


----------



## Aldora (2010 Június 6)

majd 1x


----------



## Aldora (2010 Június 6)

beszélünk erről


----------



## Aldora (2010 Június 6)

nah


----------



## Aldora (2010 Június 6)

pápá


----------



## bavi (2010 Június 6)

*„Mindenkinek kell néha olyasmit is tennie, amit nem szeretne. Erről szól az élet.”*


----------



## lteebee (2010 Június 6)

Üdv mindenkinek!


----------



## rkati1972 (2010 Június 6)

*reg..*

:d


----------



## rkati1972 (2010 Június 6)

*reg1*


----------



## rkati1972 (2010 Június 6)




----------



## rkati1972 (2010 Június 6)




----------



## rkati1972 (2010 Június 6)




----------



## rkati1972 (2010 Június 6)




----------



## rkati1972 (2010 Június 6)




----------



## rkati1972 (2010 Június 6)

;-)


----------



## rkati1972 (2010 Június 6)

)


----------



## rkati1972 (2010 Június 6)

Köszi kiss


----------



## Truzsi (2010 Június 6)

szervusztok, Truzsi vagyok!


----------



## szatt (2010 Június 6)

*Bejelentkezes*

Üdv Mindenkinek!:smile:


----------



## benrek05 (2010 Június 6)

De nekem már van 20 elvileg. És mégsem enged semmit.


----------



## benrek05 (2010 Június 6)

Hali!


----------



## rudiszandra94 (2010 Június 6)

sziasztok


----------



## Boszigabi (2010 Június 6)

Sziasztok!


----------



## venus009 (2010 Június 6)

Hi-hi!


----------



## Atta4444 (2010 Június 6)

Üdvözlet Vásárhelyről


----------



## loui (2010 Június 6)

hello


----------



## loui (2010 Június 6)

kösz a tippet


----------



## loui (2010 Június 6)

18.


----------



## loui (2010 Június 6)

na még egy


----------



## loui (2010 Június 6)

ééééés 20.


----------



## loui (2010 Június 6)

na ne már


----------



## loui (2010 Június 6)

de ez már a 22. és még mindíg semmi


----------



## loui (2010 Június 6)

:4:


----------



## barnóka (2010 Június 6)

Szép napot !kiss


----------



## barnóka (2010 Június 6)

kiss2.


----------



## barnóka (2010 Június 6)

3.


----------



## barnóka (2010 Június 6)

4.


----------



## barnóka (2010 Június 6)

5. nem értem :-(((


----------



## Andy07 (2010 Június 6)

\\m/


----------



## barnóka (2010 Június 6)

6. nem most


----------



## barnóka (2010 Június 6)

7 regisztráltam


----------



## barnóka (2010 Június 6)

8 ilyenkor


----------



## barnóka (2010 Június 6)

9 miért


----------



## barnóka (2010 Június 6)

10 kell


----------



## barnóka (2010 Június 6)

11 20


----------



## barnóka (2010 Június 6)

12 hozzászólást


----------



## barnóka (2010 Június 6)

13 írnom


----------



## barnóka (2010 Június 6)

14 ??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## barnóka (2010 Június 6)

15.


----------



## barnóka (2010 Június 6)

16 Jól számolom ?


----------



## barnóka (2010 Június 6)

17 na


----------



## barnóka (2010 Június 6)

18 na


----------



## barnóka (2010 Június 6)

19 sikerül ?????????????????


----------



## Andy07 (2010 Június 6)




----------



## barnóka (2010 Június 6)

20 Kiváncsi csacsi vagyok


----------



## Andy07 (2010 Június 6)

18


----------



## barnóka (2010 Június 6)

nem hiszem el


----------



## Andy07 (2010 Június 6)

20


----------



## barnóka (2010 Június 6)

á


----------



## barnóka (2010 Június 6)

Miért nem sikerül ?


----------



## Picsek (2010 Június 6)

Szia!

jelen


----------



## jlaczko (2010 Június 6)

1


----------



## jlaczko (2010 Június 6)

8


----------



## jlaczko (2010 Június 6)

15


----------



## jlaczko (2010 Június 6)

2


----------



## jlaczko (2010 Június 6)

3


----------



## jlaczko (2010 Június 6)

4


----------



## jlaczko (2010 Június 6)

5


----------



## jlaczko (2010 Június 6)

6


----------



## jlaczko (2010 Június 6)

7


----------



## jlaczko (2010 Június 6)

9


----------



## jlaczko (2010 Június 6)

10


----------



## jlaczko (2010 Június 6)

11


----------



## jlaczko (2010 Június 6)

12


----------



## jlaczko (2010 Június 6)

13


----------



## jlaczko (2010 Június 6)

14


----------



## jlaczko (2010 Június 6)

16


----------



## jlaczko (2010 Június 6)

17


----------



## jlaczko (2010 Június 6)

18


----------



## jlaczko (2010 Június 6)

19


----------



## jlaczko (2010 Június 6)

20


----------



## BasinD (2010 Június 6)

Hello.

1204

Jelen.


----------



## seepee (2010 Június 6)

hi


----------



## animelány (2010 Június 6)

1


----------



## animelány (2010 Június 6)

2


----------



## animelány (2010 Június 6)

3


----------



## animelány (2010 Június 6)

4


----------



## animelány (2010 Június 6)

5


----------



## animelány (2010 Június 6)

6


----------



## animelány (2010 Június 6)

7


----------



## animelány (2010 Június 6)

8


----------



## bloggerbob (2010 Június 6)

bla


----------



## animelány (2010 Június 6)

9


----------



## bloggerbob (2010 Június 6)

blabla


----------



## animelány (2010 Június 6)

10


----------



## bloggerbob (2010 Június 6)

4


----------



## animelány (2010 Június 6)

11


----------



## bloggerbob (2010 Június 6)

5


----------



## animelány (2010 Június 6)

12


----------



## bloggerbob (2010 Június 6)

6


----------



## bloggerbob (2010 Június 6)

7


----------



## animelány (2010 Június 6)

13


----------



## animelány (2010 Június 6)

14


----------



## bloggerbob (2010 Június 6)

8... mekkora egy baromság ez a 20 post...


----------



## animelány (2010 Június 6)

15


----------



## bloggerbob (2010 Június 6)

9


----------



## animelány (2010 Június 6)

16 ja


----------



## animelány (2010 Június 6)

17


----------



## bloggerbob (2010 Június 6)

10


----------



## animelány (2010 Június 6)

18


----------



## bloggerbob (2010 Június 6)

11


----------



## animelány (2010 Június 6)

19


----------



## bloggerbob (2010 Június 6)

motörhead


----------



## animelány (2010 Június 6)

20


----------



## bloggerbob (2010 Június 6)

kispál


----------



## bloggerbob (2010 Június 6)

tankcsapda


----------



## bloggerbob (2010 Június 6)

brains


----------



## bloggerbob (2010 Június 6)

intim torna illegál


----------



## bloggerbob (2010 Június 6)

blablabla


----------



## bloggerbob (2010 Június 6)

18


----------



## bloggerbob (2010 Június 6)

19


----------



## bloggerbob (2010 Június 6)

20!


----------



## bloggerbob (2010 Június 6)

20?


----------



## bloggerbob (2010 Június 6)

20?!


----------



## adrichicken (2010 Június 6)

*Csüggedtem volna, lankadt képzelettel, de folyton-gyors kerékként forgatott vágyat és célt bennem a Szeretet, mely mozgat napot és minden csillagot. /Dante/*


----------



## adrichicken (2010 Június 6)

Várady Szabolcs: Elromlott szerkezet 

Itt egyedül csípnek a szúnyogok. 
Isten, Isten, az az éjszaka kísért. 
A késért indult ki, a konyhakésért. 
Felgyűltek a, felgyűltek az okok. 

Vért akar minden. Nem láttam mióta. 
Itt lakolok, ki se látszom alóla. 
Alóla ki, alóla ki, a lóláb. 
Az alóla alól a még alólább. 

A kés. Ne késs. Jó, hogy utánamentem. 
Helyettem már ütőerét nyiszálta. 
Közben ruhát nem volt mód fölvehetnem. 
Ami él, az kicsorbul, anyaszülte. 

Aludj, aludj, bolond, bolond, aludj. 
Elzümmögött - végződhet is dal úgy. 
Ad infinitum éltünk volna ad hoc. 
Ok-ok... Csuklasz? God, Gott, God, Gott - mi kattog?


----------



## adrichicken (2010 Június 6)

bocs, csak gondoltam, hogy meglegyen a 20, bemásolom néhány kedvenc versemet, hátha olvassa valaki


----------



## adrichicken (2010 Június 6)

Tóth Krisztina: Ikrek helycseréje 


Mint ikrek helycseréje a gondosan 
szerkesztett filmben, ahol éjszaka 
ketten ölelnek mást, külön-külön, 
és a sötétben elég egy pillanat, hogy új 
értelmet kapjon minden: az asztalon 
talált papíron így olvastam én is 
megvakulásnak a megalkuvást – 

Hetekkel később a sötét szobában 
telefonáltam ( a szereplők akkorra már 
saját párjuk mellett aludtak újra) és 
szidtam neked a filmet, hogy ne kelljen 
másról beszélni. Én élveztem, felelted, 
de így hangzott: én elvesztem, akárha 
az egyik iker suttogná virradatkor.


----------



## adrichicken (2010 Június 6)

Tóth Krisztina: Anyai lista 

Galambra légpuskával sose lõj. 
Ne találj halat üres kádban. 

Süket telefont ne szorongass, 
fülkében hajnal ötkor sose állj. 

Ne láss sündisznót fején fémdobozzal. 
Mit még. Ablak közt fáradó legyet se. 

A lélek szarszagát azt kár megúszni. 
Ne szedj pontokba semmit: hülyeség. 

Veszítsd csak el az öniróniád, 
sírjál nyugodtan, használj papírzsepit. 

És ha valaha azt mondom neked, hogy 
szedd össze magad, menj. Vissza se nézz.


----------



## adrichicken (2010 Június 6)

Szabó T. Anna: Elhagy 

Elárul és elhagy. 
Kilök magából és elhagy. 
Önmagát adja ennem és elhagy. 
Ringat és elhagy. 
Talpam simogatja, fenekem törüli, 
hajamat fésüli, elhagy. 
Orrom az illatát issza, ölel: 
„Soha nem hagylak el!” Elhagy. 
Áltat, mosolyog, súgja: „Ne félj!” 
Félek, és fázom, és elhagy. 
Este lefekszik az ágyra velem, 
azután kioson és elhagy. 
Nagy, meleg, eleven, fészekadó, 
csókol és dúdol és elhagy. 
Cukorral tölti a két tenyerem, 
tessék, ehetem: elhagy. 
Sírok és ordítok, úgy szorítom: 
foghatom, üthetem, elhagy. 
Csukja az ajtót és hátra se néz, 
nem vagyok senki, ha elhagy. 
Várom, ahogy remegő kutya vár: 
jön, ölel, símogat, elhagy. 
Ő kell, mert nélküle élni halál, 
felemel, melegít, elhagy. 
Ketrec a karja, de ház az öle, 
vágynék vissza, de elhagy. 
Egy csak a lecke: nem ő vagyok én, 
idegen, idegen, elhagy. 

Ott a világ, lesz más, aki vár! 
Lesz majd benne, kit elhagyj. 
Csukd be az ajtót, vissza se nézz: 
várni a könnyebb, menni nehéz, 
lesz, ki elárul, lesz, ki elárvul, 
mindig lesz, aki vár, aki fél, 
mindig lesz, aki vissza se tér, 
megszül, és meghal, és elhagy.


----------



## adrichicken (2010 Június 6)

Parti Nagy Lajos: Holdsörte 

Hideg a hold nagy udvara. 
Hóharmatod szitál le rám, 
lámpán a vastag zúzmara, 
mélyhűtője a mennynek. 
Kis húskoporsó-angyalok 
lakják a konyhakész eget, 
átsejlenek a fólián 
lúdbőrkeresztek, tollhegek. 
Nagy világvégi betlehem, 
s ha állok cédulámmal pőrén, 
Te megmutatkozol nekem, 
átsejlesz, mint a vadlibák 
műtőcsarnokod lepedőjén, 
s rám Bosch-Lehelsz majd, Istenem.


----------



## adrichicken (2010 Június 6)

Orbán János Dénes: Herceg, hátha a holló is eljő! 

Fekete holló veri ablakod. 
A túlvilág szavát nem hagyhatod 
szobádba törni, testté ne legyen 
az Ige: semmi 
Ám szőnyegeden 
holnapra már a hó áll vastagon. 
Üveggé lesz a bőr ajkadon. 
Szobád, tested - légvárad 
megremeg. 

Vascsőr zúzza be ablakod, szemed.


----------



## adrichicken (2010 Június 6)

Várady Szabolcs: Addig is 

Elégedjünk meg mára ennyivel 
hiszen közel 
hiszen közel az éjfél 
napra nap 
s egy beíratlan pirkadat 
mikor majd rátérek a helyes útra 
amely a csúcsra 

most ennyivel de mennyivel 
fölém miféle csillagaival 
miféle menny ivel


----------



## adrichicken (2010 Június 6)

* Petri György; Hogy elérjek a napsütötte sávig *


Szokványos nyári éjszakának indult.
Sétáltam kocsmáról kocsmára.
Talán éppen a Nylonban ittam,
a HÉV-végállomás mellett, a Margit hídnál
(vagy azt akkor már lebontották?). Nem tudom,
lehet, hogy a Boráros téren.
Ezek a séták mindig
reggelig vagy épp két napig tartottak,
és _akárhová_ vezettek.
Mindenesetre, valahol ültem, ittam.
(Akkor még akármit - kóstolkodó ifjúság.)
Még nem olvastam a kocsmákban,
nem, nem, még nem temetkeztem
könyvbe-újságba, nem fixíroztam az asztal lapját.
Még nem idegesített fel ha szóltak hozzám.
"Fizetsz valamit?" - kérdezte egy dohánykarcos
női hang a hátam mögül. Fiatal hang volt.
"Kérjél" - mondtam felé fordulva. Ötven
körüli nő állt rézsút mögöttem. Letapadt,
koszmós, egykor világosbarna haj;
beroskadt íny, cserepes ajkak, vérágas
kötőhártya, aquamarin szemek, *
megsárgult, fehér műszálas pulóver,
barna nadrág, szemétben talált fehér starndcipő.
Kevertet kért és sört, pikkolót. Ízlését nem vitattam.
"Eljövök egy huszasért" - mondta. Ezen meglepődtem.
Az ár - árnak - képtelenül alacsony volt (már akkor is).
Ismertem a Rákóczi téri kurzust. Húsz forint az nem ár.
Másrészt a nő nem állta volna meg a helyét
a Rákóczi téren, sőt semmilyen téren.
Az lett volna alogikus, hogy ha akar valamit, ő fizet.
De sokkal többet. Márpedig akart. "Gyere,
akarom - mondta - , nagyon szeretnék."
Soha nőt nőiességében megbántani nem tudtam
(hacsak nem kifejezetten nem ez volt a célom).
No de hogy... Mentem; úgy éreztem: muszáj.
Hiszen űzött voltam és zavaros,
mint a fölkavart iszap akkoriban, és
csak ezekben az "Eszpresszókban", "Büfékben"
érezhettem némi álfölényt
a nélkülözés és hajléktalanság valódi nyomorultjai között.
Sokáig vonszolt egy hosszú utcán, hozzám bújt.
Ez kínos volt, de szerves része a törlesztésnek. Átöleltem,
egy pincében kötöttünk ki, nagyon sok lépcsőt
mehettünk lefelé valami nem tudni honnan derengésfélében.
Az ágy. Befilcesedett vatelindarabokból összekotort alom.
Nem vetkőzött, csak megoldotta, lejjebb tolta magáról a nadrágját,
"Így szoktam meg, ha bokor alatt dugok"
- mondta közvetlenül. Nem volt ellenemre,
magam is csak a legszükségesebb mértékben,
meg a zakómat dobtam le - inkább legyen koszos, mint gyűrött.
"Csókolj meg." Hát igen, ez elkerülhetetlen.
Avas szájszaga volt, ajka pikkelyes, nyelve,
szájpadlása száraz, mintha egy üres szardíniásdobozban
kotorászna a nyelvem - mindjárt fölvérzi az éles perem.
Rettegtem, hogy menten a szájába hányok,
ettől viszont röhöghetnékem támadt,
ömlöttek durva bőrére a könnyeim, amíg
ura lettem a perisztaltikának. A lába köze
szűk, száraz. Alig tágul, alig se nedvesedik.
"Várjál" - mondta, és belevájt ujjaival
egy megkezdett margarinba, magába masszírozta,
aztán még egy adagot.
(ENNI is fog még ebből?)
"Meg tudom mosni valahol magam?" - kérdeztem később.
Egy csőcsonkra mutatott. A víz kilövellt, merő
lucsok lett a nadrágom, mintha behugyoztam volna.
"Ez is hozzátartozik" - mormoltam. Egy ötvenesem
volt még. A fejét rázta "Mondtam, hogy egy
huszas, és ez nem az ára. Én akartam, a huszas
meg egyszerűen kell." "Akkor adj vissza - mondtam -,
értsd meg nincs huszasom." "Hülye vagy
- mondta -, ha vissza tudnék adni ötvenből,
nem kéne a huszasod" - mondta logikusan.
És a következő pillanatban elaludt nyitott szájjal.
Vállat vontam ("ha ilyen büszke vagy"),
zsebre gyűrtem az ötvenest, megtaláltam a zakóm,
és botorkáltam fel a lépcsőn.
Hogy elérjek a napsütötte sávig,
hol drapp ruhám, fehér ingem világít,
csorba lépcsőkön föl a tisztaságig,
oda, hol szél zúg, fehér tajték sistereg,
komoran feloldoz, közömbösen fenyeget,
émelygés lépcsei, fogyni nem akaró mínusz-emeletek,
nyári hajnal, kilencszázhatvanegy.

*Hülyeség. Aquamarin szemed neked van.
A nőnek? Mit tudom én.
Mint gálicos kádban a víz?
Csak akarok valamit ajándékozni annak a szerencsétlen párának,
mondjuk, a szemed színét, meg egy ritka szót,
hogy ne legyen olyan undorítóan elesett.
Magam pedig legyek valamivel megérthetőbb.


----------



## Mazurka (2010 Június 6)

valahogy össze kell szednem a 20 hozzászólást
1


----------



## Mazurka (2010 Június 6)

10


----------



## adrichicken (2010 Június 6)

Petri György:*[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] AIR

[/FONT]* *[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]a világ fénylik
mint egy halott gyík
mint egy mézcsöpp[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]a világ fénylik
mint rózsafa bútor
mint öregember keze[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]a világ fénylik
mint kép fölött
az üveg[/FONT]*​


----------



## Mazurka (2010 Június 6)

11


----------



## Mazurka (2010 Június 6)

100


----------



## adrichicken (2010 Június 6)

Petri György: REGGELI KÁVÉZÁS

Szeretem az őszi hideg szobákat,
ülni kora reggel összehúzott köntösben
a kitárt ablaknál, vagy a tetőn,
párolog a völgy meg a csésze kávé
- ez hűl, amaz melegszik.

Sokasodik a piros meg a sárga,
fogyatkozik a zöld, pereg a sárba
a sok levél – halomban
a nyár devalvált pénze:
oly sok! oly semmitérő!
Lassúdan kékbe vált
az ég hamvasszürkéje, enyészőben
az enyhe borzongás. Közelednek
a nappal-dagály
türelmes, óriás tolóhullámai.

Kezdhetek folytatódni. Megadom magam
egy személytelen felszólító módnak.


----------



## Mazurka (2010 Június 6)

101


----------



## Mazurka (2010 Június 6)

110


----------



## adrichicken (2010 Június 6)

* Faludy György: *

MAGYARORSZÁG

Talán 2020-ban, mondtam. Addig nem élek
és csontjaim sem érzik. Hunyt szemmel ezért láttam,
képzeltem és idéztem minden nap, minden éjjel
az új Magyarországot negyven év bujdosásban.
Esztergom: dombra feltett királyok koronája;
tavaszi eső könnyén átdomborul a Kékes;
s ezüstvértes leányok vágtája Budavára
fölött a bárányfelhők hosszúkás paripáin.

De most, hogy mindennapos köztünk a lehetetlen:
látom, amit meglátni sohasem remélhettem,
és eljátszhatom újra tükröm, a Balatonnal,
tavasszal a vízparton sétálok majd Pozsonyban
s nyáron talán a Csíki havasok alján járok –
jaj bujdosó barátok, nem tudtátok megérni,
Vámbéry, Jászi, Fényes, Szilárd, Zilahy, Kéthly,
Mikes, Kéri Pál, Koestler, Pálóczi, Károlyi!

Vagy jobb, hogy a jövendőt csak álomban láttátok?
Köztünk élősködik még a pártoskodó átok,
a falu meg a város avult harca s lekésünk
Európáról, mert csak egymásba döf a késünk,
és bár elsőnek kezdtük, ott kell cammognunk hátul?

Holdanként több tehetség terem itt, mint akárhol.
Talán sikerül végre. De ezt én be nem várom:
szemet hunyok, mosolygok és jutalmamat kérem,
mint Victor Hugo hajdan. Legyen egy sír a bérem,
sír a 301-es parcella közelében.

Budapest, 1989. XII. 27.


----------



## adrichicken (2010 Június 6)

Nádasdy Ádám: A VAKSI SZEMŰ PERSPEKTÍVÁI

Bátorság is kell, nem csak merészség,
hogy másképp láss, hogy lassú izzással
pörköljön meg a mások igazsága.
Mennyi kanyarral érünk el oda,
ahol már régen lennünk kellene! –
gondolod, és a magad egyenes
útját próbálod tartani. De átég
térképeden a szeretet parazsa,
meggörbíti a legegyenesebb
akaratot, jól tartott irányt.
És meglátod, vaksi, elhízott szemű,
a reménytelenség isten-hosszú,
hideg perspektíváit, amiken átég,
átég a szeretet, elrontja ezt is,
az elegáns, hosszú fasorokat.


----------



## LPeee (2010 Június 6)

**


----------



## adrichicken (2010 Június 6)

Popper Péter (1933-2010)
A BELSŐ UTAK KÖNYVE
(részlet)

„Senki sem kérheti számon tőlünk, hogy miért nem vagyunk olyanok, mint egy idealizált regényhős vagy egy angyal. De azt igen, hogy miért nem vagyunk önmagunk.”


"Nem tehetünk eleget mindenki elvárásának, nem szolgálhatjuk ki mindenki igényeit. Az emberek annyira sokfélék és olyan sokfélét és ellentéteset követelnek tőlünk, hogy szét kellene szakítanunk magunkat a megsemmisülésig, ha mindennek meg akarnánk felelni. Nem lehetünk jók mindenki szemében, nem lehetünk mindenki kedvelt "Benjáminja". Ez nem lehet magatartásunk mértéke. Szelektálnunk és választanunk kell az elvárások között. Ennek mértéke saját meggyőződésünk, lelkiismeretünk. Ezért adott esetben tudnunk kell "nemet mondani". Csak a jellemtelen, konformista embernek nincsenek ellenségei."


----------



## adrichicken (2010 Június 6)

*Weöres Sándor: *ÜDVÖSSÉG

Csak azért
az egyetlen napért
érdemes volt megszületnem,
amikor szeretni tudtam,
és szeretnek-e, nem kérdeztem.
Csak ennyi történt teljes életemben,
egyébkor szakadékba buktam.
Csak azért
az egyetlen napért
érdemes volt megszületnem.


----------



## Balika03 (2010 Június 6)

*hozzá szólás*

Szia (sziasztok)!
Szeretnék 20-szor hozzá szólni (mégha nem is tartom jó dolognak)


----------



## Mazurka (2010 Június 6)

111


----------



## adrichicken (2010 Június 6)

a legszebb anya-vers..

Tóth Krisztina: A KÖNNYŰ POGGYÁSZ
- dalocska -

Lengyel Péternek

Én a szálakat az istennek nem tudom.
Sem fölgombolyítani, sem elengedni, nem.
Könnyű poggyászom sose lesz már
e földön. Pedig az mindig kellhet.

Akinek gyereke van: az könnyű poggyász.
Nélküle ne nagyon éljen, jó ha tudja.
Egyéb tudásunk birtokában
minek a szobanövény, a kaspó:

csak a víz benne, mint a könnyek.
Nem is szólva a lexikonokról,
tubusos hajfestékről az első
ősz szálak ellen. Ésatöbbi.

Álmok, álmok: hova is gyömöszölnénk
annyi sok érintést meg arcot,
szép csobogást. De egyetlen
álmot azért, ha mégis, a fiamról

vinnék: semmi, csak ül és bámul.
Beszélni sem tud még, de én
követelem, ígérje meg, hogy
én halok meg előbb-


----------



## Mazurka (2010 Június 6)

1000


----------



## Mazurka (2010 Június 6)

1001


----------



## Mazurka (2010 Június 6)

1010


----------



## adrichicken (2010 Június 6)

Varró Dániel: RANDI

Kimondok minden mondhatót
(a fecsegésben annyi báj van),
de bárcsak arra volna mód,
hogy mibenlétem konstatáljam.

Meg a te mibenlétedet.
A csíkos kabátot, a kesztyűt,
a szipli-szeplős részeket
a soha-már-be-nem rekesztjük

röhincsélések tetején
(hogy nem potyog nyakadra egy sem?)
vagy azt, hogy ez a te meg én
végsősoron mit is jelentsen.

Hogy a sok pusziból mi lett.
Hogy van-e közös mibenlétünk.
Hogy véletlenül vagy direkt
van az, ha egy ütemre lépünk.

Hogy akkor ez most szerelem
(tudod, a soha-el-nem-válunk
én-csak-veled-te-csak-velem)


----------



## Mazurka (2010 Június 6)

1011


----------



## Balika03 (2010 Június 6)

nekem 2, pedig 8 szokott lenni


----------



## Mazurka (2010 Június 6)

1100


----------



## adrichicken (2010 Június 6)

Petri György: A FILOZÓFIÁRÓL

„Esik az eső!” – mondja a kisfiú.
„Na és?” – mondja a mama.
Megfosztva a gyermeket
a felismerés-kimondás örömétől.
És így tulajdonképpen
minden rossz szándék nélkül
elkezdi leszoktatni a csemetét
a csodálkozásról. És már be is iratta
– akaratlanul – a tanfolyamra,
amit úgy hirdetnek:
„Hogyan legyünk könnyen, gyorsan hülyék?”


----------



## Mazurka (2010 Június 6)

1101


----------



## Mazurka (2010 Június 6)

1110


----------



## Balika03 (2010 Június 6)

*3*

ezt a szamot én is kihagyom, hogy nehogy bajt okozzon...


----------



## Mazurka (2010 Június 6)

1111


----------



## adrichicken (2010 Június 6)

ennyi


----------



## Mazurka (2010 Június 6)

10000


----------



## Mazurka (2010 Június 6)

10001


----------



## Mazurka (2010 Június 6)

10010


----------



## Balika03 (2010 Június 6)

és lehet h én is a számolós módszert alkalmazom

ha nem jut eszembe semmi


----------



## Mazurka (2010 Június 6)

úgy gondoltam hogy a változatosság kedvéért kettes számrendszerben számolok


----------



## Mazurka (2010 Június 6)

és meg is van a 20


----------



## dancus1213 (2010 Június 6)

.


----------



## dancus1213 (2010 Június 6)

1


----------



## dancus1213 (2010 Június 6)

3


----------



## dancus1213 (2010 Június 6)

4


----------



## dancus1213 (2010 Június 6)

5


----------



## dancus1213 (2010 Június 6)

6


----------



## dancus1213 (2010 Június 6)

7


----------



## dancus1213 (2010 Június 6)

8


----------



## dancus1213 (2010 Június 6)

9


----------



## Realnet (2010 Június 6)

Wulfi írta:


> Köszi, Melitta! kiss



Szia ! Nekem is kellene jó zenei alapok ! Köszi


----------



## dancus1213 (2010 Június 6)

10


----------



## dancus1213 (2010 Június 6)

11


----------



## dancus1213 (2010 Június 6)

12


----------



## Realnet (2010 Június 6)

Szia ! Nekem is kellene jó zenei alapok ! Köszi


----------



## dancus1213 (2010 Június 6)

13


----------



## dancus1213 (2010 Június 6)

14


----------



## dancus1213 (2010 Június 6)

15


----------



## Realnet (2010 Június 6)

xxmacix írta:


> de csak mikro téten
> nem szoktam belemerülni


Szia ! Nekem is kellene jó zenei alapok ! Köszi


----------



## dancus1213 (2010 Június 6)

16


----------



## dancus1213 (2010 Június 6)

17


----------



## dancus1213 (2010 Június 6)

18


----------



## dancus1213 (2010 Június 6)

19


----------



## dancus1213 (2010 Június 6)

20


----------



## piros55 (2010 Június 7)

*Jó reggelt !*


----------



## gabithu (2010 Június 7)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


 

Csak benéztem. A narancsos lány c könyv érdekelne. sajnos nem tudom letöltani!

látsz akadályt!


----------



## gabithu (2010 Június 7)

*Szia!*



piros55 írta:


> *Jó reggelt !*


 

Jó reggelt!(bocsi a modortalanságért)


----------



## gabithu (2010 Június 7)

Eg ypici segítség kellene!
A narancsos lány c. könyvet szeretném letölteni! tudnál segíteni ebben


----------



## goger83 (2010 Június 7)

szaisztok


----------



## Vercsu (2010 Június 7)

1213


----------



## madeiragirl (2010 Június 7)

Helló mindenkinek!


----------



## madeiragirl (2010 Június 7)

Remek ez az oldal!


----------



## madeiragirl (2010 Június 7)

Nagyon szép időnk van!


----------



## madeiragirl (2010 Június 7)

Próbálom összeszedni a 20 hozzászólást


----------



## madeiragirl (2010 Június 7)

Még nagyon az elején járok!


----------



## madeiragirl (2010 Június 7)

Sulisok kitartás, már csak 1 hét van hátra!


----------



## madeiragirl (2010 Június 7)

S jön a nyár, hosszú forró.....


----------



## madeiragirl (2010 Június 7)

Remélem Medárdkor nem fog esni!


----------



## madeiragirl (2010 Június 7)

Már eleget esett!


----------



## madeiragirl (2010 Június 7)

Engem az Obádovics matematika érdekelne.


----------



## madeiragirl (2010 Június 7)

Ismeri valaki?


----------



## madeiragirl (2010 Június 7)

Középiskolások állítólag nagy hasznát veszik


----------



## madeiragirl (2010 Június 7)

Én is a fiamnak szeretném letölteni.


----------



## madeiragirl (2010 Június 7)

Talán holnap sikerül!


----------



## madeiragirl (2010 Június 7)

Már csak 6 hozzászólás kell...


----------



## madeiragirl (2010 Június 7)

5


----------



## madeiragirl (2010 Június 7)

4


----------



## madeiragirl (2010 Június 7)

3


----------



## GJodie (2010 Június 7)

szeretem az 5-ös számot


----------



## madeiragirl (2010 Június 7)

2


----------



## madeiragirl (2010 Június 7)

Itt a vége, holnap jövök!


----------



## piros55 (2010 Június 7)

*Még mindig itt !*


----------



## noszta (2010 Június 7)

jelen


----------



## eszka22 (2010 Június 7)

19


----------



## eszka22 (2010 Június 7)

18


----------



## sanyi36 (2010 Június 7)

Sziasztok !


----------



## ripensia (2010 Június 7)

szuper


----------



## ripensia (2010 Június 7)

nagyon jók


----------



## ripensia (2010 Június 7)

rengeteg csadás dal


----------



## ripensia (2010 Június 7)

hogy tudok letölteni?


----------



## ripensia (2010 Június 7)

szükséges a 20 hozzászólás?


----------



## ripensia (2010 Június 7)

dancus1213, ahogy te csinálod


----------



## ripensia (2010 Június 7)

szuper


----------



## ripensia (2010 Június 7)

cool


----------



## ripensia (2010 Június 7)

nekem is van némi súlyfeleslegem

de jön a nyár és le fogom adni

remélem 

a remélem nem hozzá állás,kötelezőőőő


----------



## teri_eszti (2010 Június 7)

nbjkl


----------



## teri_eszti (2010 Június 7)

hgjkfj


----------



## teri_eszti (2010 Június 7)

,hv,v


----------



## balage0820 (2010 Június 7)

akkor miért én maradjak ki?


----------



## mrck (2010 Június 7)

kalap emelés mindenkinek..


----------



## can88 (2010 Június 7)

Szép napot mindenkinek!


----------



## deported (2010 Június 7)

jelen!!! naprát szeretnék tölteni,és itt fenn van


----------



## Reiame (2010 Június 7)

hali


----------



## Veyron007 (2010 Június 7)

1


----------



## Veyron007 (2010 Június 7)

2


----------



## Veyron007 (2010 Június 7)

3


----------



## Veyron007 (2010 Június 7)

4


----------



## Veyron007 (2010 Június 7)

5


----------



## Veyron007 (2010 Június 7)

6


----------



## Veyron007 (2010 Június 7)

7


----------



## Veyron007 (2010 Június 7)

8


----------



## baroteam (2010 Június 7)

Szia mindenki


----------



## MTR (2010 Június 7)

Sziasztok!


----------



## MTR (2010 Június 7)

örülök, hogy csatlakozhattam Hozzátok


----------



## MTR (2010 Június 7)

nagyon sok olyan anyag van itt, ami számomra fontos


----------



## MTR (2010 Június 7)

jó lenne mielőbb meg lenne a 20 hozzászólás


----------



## MTR (2010 Június 7)

a regisztrációm már van két napos


----------



## MTR (2010 Június 7)

ma már olvasnám este azt a könyvet


----------



## MTR (2010 Június 7)

Eric Berne könyvéről van szó


----------



## czekusandy (2010 Június 7)

Sziasztok!


----------



## hóbagolyka (2010 Június 7)

Oklevél sablonokat keresek nagyobb gyerekeknek.

Köszönettel


----------



## hóbagolyka (2010 Június 7)

Oklevél, emléklap sablonokat keresek ballagásra, évzáróra. Köszönettel.


----------



## csmoncsika (2010 Június 7)

sziasztok,...


----------



## csmoncsika (2010 Június 7)

...még új vagyok...


----------



## csmoncsika (2010 Június 7)

...keresek egy...


----------



## csmoncsika (2010 Június 7)

...keresztény dalt...


----------



## csmoncsika (2010 Június 7)

... remélem, ...


----------



## csmoncsika (2010 Június 7)

...itt...


----------



## csmoncsika (2010 Június 7)

... megtalálom...


----------



## csmoncsika (2010 Június 7)

...rohamosan...


----------



## csmoncsika (2010 Június 7)

...közeledik...


----------



## csmoncsika (2010 Június 7)

... a tanév ...


----------



## csmoncsika (2010 Június 7)

...vége....


----------



## csmoncsika (2010 Június 7)

a szeretet áradjon...


----------



## csmoncsika (2010 Június 7)

...kezdetű dalt...


----------



## csmoncsika (2010 Június 7)

...szeretném betanítani ...


----------



## csmoncsika (2010 Június 7)

...30 kis diáknak, kicsit nehezen megy úgy, hogy...


----------



## csmoncsika (2010 Június 7)

...alig tudok énekelni...


----------



## csmoncsika (2010 Június 7)

ha letölthetem mp3-ban


----------



## csmoncsika (2010 Június 7)

...az menne cd-ről


----------



## csmoncsika (2010 Június 7)

egy kis segítségnek. Kiváncsi vagyok, így megy-e


----------



## SalsaVerde (2010 Június 7)

jelen


----------



## Ircsencs (2010 Június 7)

jelen


----------



## owlman (2010 Június 7)

Üdv!


----------



## vergel (2010 Június 8)

Pedig túl vagyok a húszon!


----------



## Esztersch (2010 Június 8)

üdv mindenkinek


----------



## ponderosa (2010 Június 8)

Hmm néha kimarad egy-egy betű...


----------



## ponderosa (2010 Június 8)

.

oifweuoirentrwzbrewoig


----------



## piros55 (2010 Június 8)

*Jó reggelt ! Már megint itt vagyok !*


----------



## jenniferke (2010 Június 8)

sziasztok


----------



## jenniferke (2010 Június 8)

.


----------



## jenniferke (2010 Június 8)

,


----------



## jenniferke (2010 Június 8)

.


----------



## DCarnegie (2010 Június 8)

qqccs!


----------



## eszka22 (2010 Június 8)

17


----------



## Tik-Tak (2010 Június 8)

2


----------



## Tik-Tak (2010 Június 8)

3


----------



## Tik-Tak (2010 Június 8)

4


----------



## Tik-Tak (2010 Június 8)

5


----------



## satar11 (2010 Június 8)

Így sokkal könnyebb a 20 hozzászólás


----------



## satar11 (2010 Június 8)

Gyorsan meg lesz a 20


----------



## Tik-Tak (2010 Június 8)

6


----------



## satar11 (2010 Június 8)

Már csak 18


----------



## satar11 (2010 Június 8)

Várni kell 20 másodpercet két üzi között?


----------



## Tik-Tak (2010 Június 8)

7


----------



## satar11 (2010 Június 8)

Közben még matekozunk is egy kicsit


----------



## Tik-Tak (2010 Június 8)

Igen: 8 Szia


----------



## satar11 (2010 Június 8)

Na nem baj!


----------



## Tik-Tak (2010 Június 8)

Én is arra gyúrok 9


----------



## satar11 (2010 Június 8)

Látom te is új vagy


----------



## Tik-Tak (2010 Június 8)

10


----------



## satar11 (2010 Június 8)

Már csak tv-s szlogen kellene: Gyúrúnk ...........!


----------



## satar11 (2010 Június 8)

Kilenc!!!!!!!


----------



## Tik-Tak (2010 Június 8)

Jaja 11 Azt olvastam, ezt lehet csinálni.


----------



## satar11 (2010 Június 8)

Ten


----------



## satar11 (2010 Június 8)

Eleven


----------



## Tik-Tak (2010 Június 8)

Aztán megyek töltögetni 12


----------



## satar11 (2010 Június 8)

Véletlenül találtam rá az oldalra, gondoltam kipróbálom


----------



## Tik-Tak (2010 Június 8)

Láttam sok érdekes dolgot. 13


----------



## satar11 (2010 Június 8)

kíváncsi vagyok rá


----------



## satar11 (2010 Június 8)

Alakul a molekula


----------



## Tik-Tak (2010 Június 8)

Dettó. Keresgéltem, és ide tévedtem. Nagyon klassz ez az oldal. 14


----------



## satar11 (2010 Június 8)

Ott vagyunk már


----------



## Tik-Tak (2010 Június 8)

Rengeteg hasznos infót be lehet gyűjteni. 15


----------



## satar11 (2010 Június 8)

Megelőztelek, igyekezz


----------



## Tik-Tak (2010 Június 8)

Nem  16


----------



## satar11 (2010 Június 8)

Én is jónak tartom az oldalt, sok minden található rajta


----------



## Tik-Tak (2010 Június 8)

ohh 17


----------



## satar11 (2010 Június 8)

18


----------



## Tik-Tak (2010 Június 8)

18


----------



## satar11 (2010 Június 8)

19


----------



## Tik-Tak (2010 Június 8)

19


----------



## satar11 (2010 Június 8)

És 20 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tik-Tak (2010 Június 8)

20 akkor jó töltögetést neked is!  Szia


----------



## satar11 (2010 Június 8)

Jó időtöltést kívánok mindenkinek!!!!!!


----------



## baroteam (2010 Június 8)

én


----------



## baroteam (2010 Június 8)

szeretnék


----------



## baroteam (2010 Június 8)

blogot


----------



## baroteam (2010 Június 8)

nyitni


----------



## baroteam (2010 Június 8)

és


----------



## baroteam (2010 Június 8)

ezért


----------



## baroteam (2010 Június 8)

is


----------



## baroteam (2010 Június 8)

megfelelő


----------



## baroteam (2010 Június 8)

számú


----------



## baroteam (2010 Június 8)

hozzászólást


----------



## baroteam (2010 Június 8)

beküldeni


----------



## baroteam (2010 Június 8)

mert


----------



## baroteam (2010 Június 8)

az


----------



## baroteam (2010 Június 8)

nagyon


----------



## baroteam (2010 Június 8)

jó


----------



## baroteam (2010 Június 8)

lenne


----------



## baroteam (2010 Június 8)

21 (amúgy ez miért van?


----------



## kreuzer (2010 Június 8)

Sziasztok!


----------



## esther000 (2010 Június 8)

Ez szuper jó téma


----------



## esther000 (2010 Június 8)

Jelen sokadik


----------



## esther000 (2010 Június 8)

Mindenkinek mosi :-D


----------



## esther000 (2010 Június 8)

Nem értem ezt, hogy miért kell ez a 20 hozzászólás!


----------



## esther000 (2010 Június 8)

Mert így én is csak azért írok, hogy meglegyen darabra:-S


----------



## esther000 (2010 Június 8)

De ha kell, hát kell!


----------



## esther000 (2010 Június 8)

Na a maradék 9-et majd később!


----------



## TheSly (2010 Június 8)

Üdvözlet Mindenkinek!

azaz... Jelen!


----------



## bexyke (2010 Június 8)

hello kell 20 kommi na ez az elso


----------



## bexyke (2010 Június 8)

2ik:d


----------



## bexyke (2010 Június 8)

a 3 ik:d haladok...


----------



## bexyke (2010 Június 8)

4444444444 szal 4


----------



## bexyke (2010 Június 8)

5 szal otodik


----------



## bexyke (2010 Június 8)

6ik


----------



## bexyke (2010 Június 8)

7 iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiikkkkkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## bexyke (2010 Június 8)

888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888o


----------



## bexyke (2010 Június 8)

9 ik tenyleg haladok...


----------



## bexyke (2010 Június 8)

10 ez mar a fele


----------



## bexyke (2010 Június 8)

ees a hires 11-es


----------



## bexyke (2010 Június 8)

es a 12-es es peepee


----------



## bexyke (2010 Június 8)

13: Aranka tee gyere haza maa me kihul az ebed


----------



## bexyke (2010 Június 8)

hkhih14


----------



## bexyke (2010 Június 8)

15: Aranka szeretlek,s vettem neked tepsi szettet)


----------



## bexyke (2010 Június 8)

16: biz es baz setelnak az erdiben biz viszi a kutyat. baz meg a macskat.


----------



## bexyke (2010 Június 8)

17: m ck 3


----------



## bexyke (2010 Június 8)

18


----------



## bexyke (2010 Június 8)

19:d


----------



## szuszimuszi (2010 Június 8)

szia


----------



## szuszimuszi (2010 Június 8)

1valaky írta:


> szuper vagykiss


 csak nem tudom megúszni a csetelést


----------



## szuszimuszi (2010 Június 8)

biztos köszöntem már vagy 50 et


----------



## Nervia (2010 Június 8)

Sziasztok! Elérhető vagyok.


----------



## kerozinn (2010 Június 8)

ez rossz


----------



## spircsi (2010 Június 8)

*feltöltés*

Remélem,hamarosan én is hozzájárúlhatok.


----------



## spircsi (2010 Június 8)

*Köszi*

Gratulálok az ötlethez.


----------



## spircsi (2010 Június 8)

*Spircsi*

Jelen,remélem hamarosan összejön a 20 pont!


----------



## spircsi (2010 Június 8)

*Egy gondolat..*

Aki nem szereti és becsüli eléggé saját magát,hiába várja boldogságát másoktól!


----------



## spircsi (2010 Június 8)

*Tóth Árpádtól:*

"_Fény vagy te is_, lobogj hát, Melegíts és égess, Hinned kell, hogy a világ Teveled is ékes." (Tóth Árpád)


----------



## spircsi (2010 Június 8)

[SIZE=+0] 
"Ami fél, azt el ne fogadd,
Egészet akarj és egészet adj!"
(Ady)
[/SIZE]


----------



## bloodbunny (2010 Június 8)

hello


----------



## spircsi (2010 Június 8)

[SIZE=+0] [/SIZE] [SIZE=+0]"Legnagyobb cél pedig itt-e földi létben
Ember lenni mindig, minden körülményben."
(Arany János)
[/SIZE]


----------



## spircsi (2010 Június 8)

[SIZE=+0]"Mindenik embernek
a lelkében dal van
És a saját lelkét 
hallja minden dalban
És akinek a lelkében az ének
Az hallja a mások énekét is szépnek"
(Babits Mihály)
[/SIZE]


----------



## spircsi (2010 Június 8)

[SIZE=+0]
"Holnappal ne törõdj, messze ne álmodozz,
Légy víg, légy te okos, míg lehet, élj és örülj.
Míg szólunk, az idõ hirtelen elrepül,
Mint a nyíl s zuhogó patak."
(Berzsenyi Dániel)
[/SIZE]


----------



## spircsi (2010 Június 8)

[SIZE=+0]
"Vigyázz nagyon, hogy ember maradj
holnapra törve a mából, 
és túl ne lobbanj
holnapután
a tegnapi 
lángolástól"
(Boór András)

[/SIZE]


----------



## spircsi (2010 Június 8)

[SIZE=+0]"Ne csüggedj,
hisz ifjú vagy,
S minden elérhetõ,
Ha van benned
bátorság,
Remény, s szeretni
erõ ...
(Goethe)

[/SIZE]


----------



## spircsi (2010 Június 8)

[SIZE=+0]"Emberi törvény kibirni mindent
S menni mindig tovább,
Még akkor is ha nem élnek már benned
Remények és csodák."
(Hemingway)
[/SIZE]


----------



## spircsi (2010 Június 8)

[SIZE=+0]
"Minden nap megszûnik valami,
Amiért az ember szomorkodik,
De mindig születik valami új,
Amiért érdemes élni és küzdeni."
(Herakleitosz)

[/SIZE]


----------



## spircsi (2010 Június 8)

[SIZE=+0]
"Ne légy ma ez
holnap emez
s jövõre ismét
mást szemezz.
Érc légy mely
mindig egy marad
ne törmelék - dirib - darab.
(Ibsen)[/SIZE]


----------



## spircsi (2010 Június 8)

[SIZE=+0]
"Igazi lelkünket akárcsak az
ünneplõ
ruhánkat
gondosan õrizzük meg,
hogy tiszta legyen az ünnepekre." 
(József Attila)

[/SIZE]


----------



## spircsi (2010 Június 8)

[SIZE=+0]
"Ha az egész órát
úgy betöltöd,
hogy benne érték
hatvan percnyi van
minden kincsének
bírod ezt a földet,
S ami még több,
ember vagy, fiam"
(Kipling)

[/SIZE]


----------



## George Brown (2010 Június 8)

Köszi aranyos vagy, hogy gondoltál azokra akiknek szükségük van erre a 20 micsodára


----------



## spircsi (2010 Június 8)

[SIZE=+0]
"...õrizd az embert magadban,
hogy jogod legyen a szóhoz,
hogy súlya lehessen a szavaidnak,
hogy méltó maradj a munkához...."
(Kósa Ferenc)
[/SIZE]


----------



## spircsi (2010 Június 8)

[SIZE=+0]"Jegyezd meg jól, 
de ne csüggedj soha,
remény, csalódás,
küzdelem, bukás,
sírig tartó nagy 
versenyfutás.
Keresni mindig a jót,
a szépet,
s meg nem találni, -
ez az élet."
[/SIZE]


----------



## sági74 (2010 Június 8)

Sziasztok!


----------



## sági74 (2010 Június 8)

Jó hogy itt lehetek


----------



## sági74 (2010 Június 8)

legutóbb nem sikerült a regisztációm, de most végre igen


----------



## sági74 (2010 Június 8)

annyi jót hallottam erről az oldalról!


----------



## sági74 (2010 Június 8)

gondoltam csatlakozom közétek


----------



## sági74 (2010 Június 8)

"jól csak a szívével lát az ember..."


----------



## sági74 (2010 Június 8)

nem tudom, hogy van tovább


----------



## sági74 (2010 Június 8)

nagyon sok érdekes dolgot olvastam már az oldalakon


----------



## sági74 (2010 Június 8)

miért van az, hogy a külföldön élő magyarok sokkal jobban összetartanak?


----------



## sági74 (2010 Június 8)

Szóval jó Itt


----------



## piros55 (2010 Június 8)

*Sziasztok !*


----------



## manka1972 (2010 Június 8)

hi


----------



## manka1972 (2010 Június 8)

hali


----------



## manka1972 (2010 Június 8)

hello


----------



## manka1972 (2010 Június 8)

hogysmint


----------



## manka1972 (2010 Június 8)

szia


----------



## manka1972 (2010 Június 8)

gyúrok a 20 hozzászólásra


----------



## manka1972 (2010 Június 8)

már csak 16 kell


----------



## manka1972 (2010 Június 8)

15


----------



## manka1972 (2010 Június 8)

14


----------



## manka1972 (2010 Június 8)

13


----------



## manka1972 (2010 Június 8)

most nézem csak10


----------



## manka1972 (2010 Június 8)

9


----------



## manka1972 (2010 Június 8)

8


----------



## manka1972 (2010 Június 8)

7


----------



## manka1972 (2010 Június 8)

6


----------



## manka1972 (2010 Június 8)

5


----------



## manka1972 (2010 Június 8)

4


----------



## manka1972 (2010 Június 8)

3


----------



## manka1972 (2010 Június 8)

2


----------



## manka1972 (2010 Június 8)

na kész köszi


----------



## greenmemory (2010 Június 8)




----------



## cockhair (2010 Június 8)

ez igy elég rossz


----------



## cockhair (2010 Június 8)

2


----------



## nameless03 (2010 Június 8)

Sziasaztok


----------



## cockhair (2010 Június 8)

dw


----------



## sera79 (2010 Június 8)

jelen


----------



## cila48 (2010 Június 8)

Melitta írta:


> 7, sziasztokkiss



Köszönöm.Rendes vagy.


----------



## cila48 (2010 Június 8)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg



Hali Köszi


----------



## cila48 (2010 Június 8)

nameless03 írta:


> Sziasaztok



Szia neked is.


----------



## cila48 (2010 Június 8)

manka1972 írta:


> 2


+ 2 = 4


----------



## palika36 (2010 Június 8)

Köszi, megvan a 20 hozzászólásom. Akkor miért nem enged letölteni?


----------



## piros55 (2010 Június 9)

*Szép napot !*


----------



## kisstraszi (2010 Június 9)

Két cimbora beszélget:
- Holnap tárgyalásra kell mennem!
- Miért?
- Az anyósom leesett a tizedikről, én meg elkaptam.
- De hát ezért dicséret járna, nem pedig büntetés!
- Igen, csak megvártam, amíg pattan egyet.


----------



## kisstraszi (2010 Június 9)

- Az én anyósom olyan, mint egy jó pohár sör!
- Miért, olyan finom?
- Nem. Jéghideg, és mikor elém kerül, habzik a szája.


----------



## kisstraszi (2010 Június 9)

A temetőben két szomszédos, frissen hantolt sír áll. Mindkettőnél egy-egy fekete ruhás férfi. Az egyik odaszól a másiknak:
- Feleség?
- Nem, anyós.
- Az is jó.


----------



## kisstraszi (2010 Június 9)

Két pulyka filozófiáról beszélget:
- Szerinted van élet a karácsony után? - kérdezi az egyik.


----------



## kisstraszi (2010 Június 9)

De akkor folytassátok!


----------



## kisstraszi (2010 Június 9)

A


----------



## kisstraszi (2010 Június 9)

B


----------



## kisstraszi (2010 Június 9)

C


----------



## kisstraszi (2010 Június 9)

D


----------



## kisstraszi (2010 Június 9)

Jah és szép napot mindenkinek!


----------



## kisstraszi (2010 Június 9)

Két pulyka filozófiáról beszélget:
- Szerinted van élet a karácsony után? - kérdezi az egyik.


----------



## sera79 (2010 Június 9)

1


----------



## sera79 (2010 Június 9)

2


----------



## sera79 (2010 Június 9)

3


----------



## sera79 (2010 Június 9)

4


----------



## sera79 (2010 Június 9)

5


----------



## sera79 (2010 Június 9)

8


----------



## sera79 (2010 Június 9)

9


----------



## sera79 (2010 Június 9)

10


----------



## sera79 (2010 Június 9)

11


----------



## sera79 (2010 Június 9)

12


----------



## sera79 (2010 Június 9)

13


----------



## sera79 (2010 Június 9)

14


----------



## sera79 (2010 Június 9)

15


----------



## sera79 (2010 Június 9)

16


----------



## sera79 (2010 Június 9)

17


----------



## sera79 (2010 Június 9)

18


----------



## sera79 (2010 Június 9)

19


----------



## sera79 (2010 Június 9)

20


----------



## micu72 (2010 Június 9)

Sziasztok, teljesen új vagyok ebben a fórumban, de nem igazán értem, hogy miért, illetve mihez kellen hozzászólnom, ha egyetlen téma sincs fenn :-(, de majd próbálkozom hűségesen.
Üdv. Micu


----------



## micu72 (2010 Június 9)

Bár, úgy látom, sokan egyszerű útját választották a 20 üzenetnek, nem rossz


----------



## micu72 (2010 Június 9)

újabb próba, de témát még most sem találtam :-(


----------



## micu72 (2010 Június 9)

4


----------



## micu72 (2010 Június 9)

5


----------



## micu72 (2010 Június 9)

csak


----------



## micu72 (2010 Június 9)

mert


----------



## micu72 (2010 Június 9)

gondolom, nem ez volt a terv, amiért el kell küldeni a 20 hozzászólást


----------



## micu72 (2010 Június 9)

de, ha már így alakult


----------



## micu72 (2010 Június 9)

tetszik, ez a 20 másodperces várakozás is


----------



## micu72 (2010 Június 9)

de, gondolom, azért vannak olyan tagok is, akik hozzászolnak egy-két témához


----------



## micu72 (2010 Június 9)

12


----------



## micu72 (2010 Június 9)

13


----------



## micu72 (2010 Június 9)

újra


----------



## micu72 (2010 Június 9)

a kislányom (2 éves) Lady Gaga-t akar hallgatni, hova jutott a világ


----------



## micu72 (2010 Június 9)

legközelebb, Pitbull következik


----------



## micu72 (2010 Június 9)

ez egyenes út, a night club-okhoz :-(


----------



## micu72 (2010 Június 9)

de talán, addig még van egy kis idő


----------



## micu72 (2010 Június 9)

félre ne értsétek, ez nem egy új téma, mivel azt nem indíthatok :-(


----------



## micu72 (2010 Június 9)

de talán, a 20. után, már lehet valami használhatóval is keresgélni ezen az oldalon


----------



## micu72 (2010 Június 9)

Na, jól van, még egy ráadás, de ezek után, már tényleg csak ÉRTELMES témában fogok irkafirkálni


----------



## piros55 (2010 Június 9)

*Kukucs ! Már megint itt vagyok !*


----------



## xLife (2010 Június 9)

*20 hozzászolás*

Most komolyan irjak 20 hozzászólást


----------



## xLife (2010 Június 9)

Most komolyan írjak 19 hozzászólást :smile: ?


----------



## xLife (2010 Június 9)

Most komolyan írjak 18 hozzászólást :smile: ?


----------



## xLife (2010 Június 9)

Most komolyan írjak 17 hozzászólást :smile:  ?


----------



## xLife (2010 Június 9)

Most komolyan írjak 16 hozzászólást :smile: ?


----------



## xLife (2010 Június 9)

Most komolyan írjak 15 hozzászólást :smile: ?


----------



## xLife (2010 Június 9)

Most komolyan írjak 14 hozzászólást :smile: ?


----------



## xLife (2010 Június 9)

Most komolyan írjak 13 hozzászólást :smile: ?


----------



## xLife (2010 Június 9)

Most komolyan írjak 12 hozzászólást :smile: ?


----------



## xLife (2010 Június 9)

Most komolyan írjak 11 hozzászólást :smile: ?


----------



## xLife (2010 Június 9)

Most komolyan írjak 10 hozzászólást :smile: ?


----------



## xLife (2010 Június 9)

Most komolyan írjak 9 hozzászólást :smile: ?


----------



## xLife (2010 Június 9)

Most komolyan írjak 8 hozzászólást :smile: ?


----------



## xLife (2010 Június 9)

Most komolyan írjak 7 hozzászólást :smile: ?


----------



## xLife (2010 Június 9)

Most komolyan írjak 6 hozzászólást :smile: ?


----------



## xLife (2010 Június 9)

Most komolyan írjak 5 hozzászólást :smile: ?


----------



## xLife (2010 Június 9)

Most komolyan írjak 4 hozzászólást :smile: ?


----------



## xLife (2010 Június 9)

Most komolyan írjak 3 hozzászólást :smile: ?


----------



## xLife (2010 Június 9)

Most komolyan írjak 2 hozzászólást :smile: ?


----------



## xLife (2010 Június 9)

Most komolyan írjak 1 hozzászólást :smile: ?


----------



## xLife (2010 Június 9)

Most komolyan írjak 0 hozzászólást :smile: ?


----------



## xLife (2010 Június 9)

És ha meg van a 20 hozzászólás akkor miért nem enged letölteni ?


----------



## atisom (2010 Június 9)

Hali mindenkinek .Én is gyüjtögetem a hozzászólásaimat.....


----------



## atisom (2010 Június 9)

itt a második.....


----------



## atisom (2010 Június 9)

a harmadik...........


----------



## atisom (2010 Június 9)

hát ez így gyorsan fog menni......


----------



## atisom (2010 Június 9)

már megvan 4...... vagyis 5........


----------



## bereczkics (2010 Június 9)

**

hellóó


----------



## bereczkics (2010 Június 9)

jáájjjj


----------



## bereczkics (2010 Június 9)

nekem nem akarja elfogadni a 20 hsz.t


----------



## bereczkics (2010 Június 9)

pedig annál már több van


----------



## bereczkics (2010 Június 9)

sőőőt a két napos reg is már közel egy hetes lesz


----------



## bereczkics (2010 Június 9)




----------



## nazarol-jk (2010 Június 9)

ё


----------



## nazarol-jk (2010 Június 9)

ы


----------



## nazarol-jk (2010 Június 9)

ху из ху


----------



## nazarol-jk (2010 Június 9)

чч


----------



## nazarol-jk (2010 Június 9)

яяя


----------



## nazarol-jk (2010 Június 9)

жж


----------



## nazarol-jk (2010 Június 9)

й


----------



## nazarol-jk (2010 Június 9)

ку


----------



## nazarol-jk (2010 Június 9)

зы


----------



## nazarol-jk (2010 Június 9)

ъъ


----------



## nazarol-jk (2010 Június 9)

ьь


----------



## nazarol-jk (2010 Június 9)

фф


----------



## nazarol-jk (2010 Június 9)

хх


----------



## sz-erika (2010 Június 9)

*hello*

helló mindenki, új vagyok, próbálkozom


----------



## nazarol-jk (2010 Június 9)

цц


----------



## nazarol-jk (2010 Június 9)

вв


----------



## nazarol-jk (2010 Június 9)

кк


----------



## nazarol-jk (2010 Június 9)

зз


----------



## nazarol-jk (2010 Június 9)

\\


----------



## nazarol-jk (2010 Június 9)

аа


----------



## nazarol-jk (2010 Június 9)

яя


----------



## nazarol-jk (2010 Június 9)

пп


----------



## nazarol-jk (2010 Június 9)

вв


----------



## ERIKA62 (2010 Június 9)

1


----------



## ERIKA62 (2010 Június 9)

2


----------



## ERIKA62 (2010 Június 9)

3


----------



## ERIKA62 (2010 Június 9)

4


----------



## Éva baba (2010 Június 9)

*Hozzászólások begyűjtése, mivel teljesen béna vagyok hogyan kell*



Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


 Nem tudom, hogyan kell, teljesen ismeretlen számomra , hogy mit jelent a 20 hozzászólás, talán azt, hogy a fórumozok kéréseinek, vagy kérdéseinek a reagálását részemről is? Azt, hogy 20 hozzászolást tegyek meg, vagy az én kérdésemre 20-an reagálnak?


----------



## ERIKA62 (2010 Június 9)

5


----------



## ERIKA62 (2010 Június 9)

6


----------



## ERIKA62 (2010 Június 9)

7


----------



## ERIKA62 (2010 Június 9)

8


----------



## ERIKA62 (2010 Június 9)

9


----------



## ERIKA62 (2010 Június 9)

10


----------



## ERIKA62 (2010 Június 9)

11


----------



## ERIKA62 (2010 Június 9)

16


----------



## ERIKA62 (2010 Június 9)

17


----------



## ERIKA62 (2010 Június 9)

18


----------



## ERIKA62 (2010 Június 9)

1+9


----------



## ERIKA62 (2010 Június 9)

20


----------



## ERIKA62 (2010 Június 9)

21


----------



## musicallove (2010 Június 9)

Szuper! 
Szióka!


----------



## musicallove (2010 Június 9)

14648


----------



## musicallove (2010 Június 9)

256345343213
5


----------



## musicallove (2010 Június 9)

A világnak semmi másra nincs szüksége, mint példákra, olyan emberekre, akik az álmaik szerint tudnak élni, és képesek harcolni az elképzeléseikért.


----------



## musicallove (2010 Június 9)

Megfigyelte, hogy az események gyávák: egyenként nem történnek meg, csak csoportosan, bandában mernek rárontani.


----------



## musicallove (2010 Június 9)

Olyan sok az a két nap!!!


----------



## bdk (2010 Június 9)

Beköszönök!


----------



## bdk (2010 Június 9)

[SIZE=-1]Balla D. Károly[/SIZE]
*Vízió*

[SIZE=-1]csak születésem pillanatában
voltam egyetlen villanásra
szemtől szemben a halállal[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1]csak halálom pillanatában
látom meg egyetlen villanásra
az élet valódi arcát.[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1](1978)[/SIZE]


----------



## bdk (2010 Június 9)

[SIZE=-1]Balla D. Károly[/SIZE]
*Utólag*

[SIZE=-1]utólag szellőnek tűnik a hurrikán
és csak törött gally árulkodik a fán[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1]utólag kanál víz a tenger és
csak néhány szikra a világégés[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1]de nem a megállt időről tanúskodik-e
karóránk egyik megállt fogaskereke[/SIZE]


----------



## bdk (2010 Június 9)

Balla D. Károly
*Őszi tor*

E tompa őszben minden felragyoghat
és lábra kaphat bármi indulat,
a gyönge szél a jussodból kiforgat,
eső rak rád kis álnok kínokat.

E szürke ősznek minden zuga színes,
hiába száll az arcokra korom,
s habár a kincs a sorban állóké lesz,
neked is jut majd konc e bősz toron.

E csöndes ősznek minden sarka hangos,
a serlegekből felbugyog a gyász –
és zúgnak mind a félrevert harangok,
kezdődik már a víg halotti tánc.

 Hiába mondanád, hogy mindez morbid.
 Nem hallja meg, ki telt torokból ordít.


----------



## bdk (2010 Június 9)

Balla D. Károly
*Hamis zavarban*

Mi felmagasztalt, így ér olcsó véget:
sok fennkölt arcon zsírpapír a gőg,
a felvert porban elgurul a lényeg,
sarokban sorsok tépett hite nyög.

Babérra tör egy kunkori kis féreg,
a hős bikának bárgyú borja bőg,
hamis zavarban oszlik fel az ének,
már nincs ige, csak önhitt hirdetők.

Silány lektűrré így válik a végzet.
Ne szegd magasra hát a hetyke főd:
a szürke porba fúrt cipődet nézzed –
s vihogj kicsit a meghalás előtt.


----------



## mrstorres (2010 Június 9)

asdfghj


----------



## Kata55 (2010 Június 9)

sziasztok! Én is itt vagyok


----------



## Néci (2010 Június 9)

Király vagy!


----------



## Néci (2010 Június 9)

Király vagy!


----------



## kunfu (2010 Június 9)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg



Hál' Istennek, már épp kezdtem bosszankodni, hogy mennyi ideig kell itt majd irogatni....


----------



## hóbagolyka (2010 Június 9)

Szép oklevél sablont keresek!

Köszönettel


----------



## regeg (2010 Június 9)

20


----------



## piros55 (2010 Június 10)

*Sziasztok !*


----------



## coolbreez (2010 Június 10)

Sziasztok! :444:


----------



## coolbreez (2010 Június 10)




----------



## claiton (2010 Június 10)

Üdv. Ha már hozzá kell szólni, akkor hozzászólok. Először.


----------



## claiton (2010 Június 10)

Másodszor.


----------



## claiton (2010 Június 10)

Negyedszer is.


----------



## claiton (2010 Június 10)

Hová tűnt a harmadik?


----------



## claiton (2010 Június 10)

Ötödik üzenet.


----------



## claiton (2010 Június 10)

6.


----------



## claiton (2010 Június 10)

7.


----------



## claiton (2010 Június 10)

Nyolcadik.


----------



## claiton (2010 Június 10)

K.i.l.e.n.c.e.d.i.k.


----------



## claiton (2010 Június 10)

Tííízz


----------



## claiton (2010 Június 10)

TIzenegy.


----------



## claiton (2010 Június 10)

Tizen2


----------



## claiton (2010 Június 10)

1három


----------



## claiton (2010 Június 10)

14


----------



## claiton (2010 Június 10)

15


----------



## claiton (2010 Június 10)

Tizenhatodik


----------



## Zsuzska2010 (2010 Június 10)

Mindenkinek szép napot kívánok.


----------



## claiton (2010 Június 10)

Szevöntín


----------



## claiton (2010 Június 10)

Éjtín


----------



## claiton (2010 Június 10)

19


----------



## claiton (2010 Június 10)

Húúúsz


----------



## claiton (2010 Június 10)

20+1


----------



## mia91102 (2010 Június 10)

köszi


----------



## kisstraszi (2010 Június 10)

Sziasztok
asszem még 10 kell


----------



## kisstraszi (2010 Június 10)

vagy9?


----------



## kisstraszi (2010 Június 10)

lehet hogy 8?


----------



## kisstraszi (2010 Június 10)

nem hinném hogy 7


----------



## kisstraszi (2010 Június 10)

6 sem lehet


----------



## kisstraszi (2010 Június 10)

5 alatt biztos nem vagyok


----------



## kisstraszi (2010 Június 10)

4-es számot nem szeretem


----------



## kisstraszi (2010 Június 10)

a 3 az olyan buta mesebeli szám


----------



## kisstraszi (2010 Június 10)

A 2 a legrosszabb szám


----------



## kisstraszi (2010 Június 10)

ha csak 1 lenne vissza az jó lenne


----------



## kisstraszi (2010 Június 10)

Diing


----------



## macthedealer (2010 Június 10)

yc


----------



## Poholya- (2010 Június 10)

Szia, még 18.


----------



## Poholya- (2010 Június 10)

17


----------



## Poholya- (2010 Június 10)

16


----------



## janez3 (2010 Június 10)

okej


----------



## piros55 (2010 Június 10)

*Üdv.Mindenkinek !*


----------



## csaba2 (2010 Június 10)

köszönöm!


----------



## csaba2 (2010 Június 10)

sziasztok


----------



## csaba2 (2010 Június 10)

rendben


----------



## csaba2 (2010 Június 10)

üdv


----------



## csaba2 (2010 Június 10)

üdvözlettel......


----------



## csaba2 (2010 Június 10)

üdvözlettel......7


----------



## csaba2 (2010 Június 10)

oksa


----------



## csaba2 (2010 Június 10)

mit írjak?


----------



## csaba2 (2010 Június 10)

9


----------



## csaba2 (2010 Június 10)

10


----------



## Wyoming88 (2010 Június 10)

11


----------



## Wyoming88 (2010 Június 10)

12


----------



## Wyoming88 (2010 Június 10)

13


----------



## Wyoming88 (2010 Június 10)

Azt hiszem abbahagyom, mert le fogsz csapni  Na mindegy... Remélem nem befolyásoltam a számolásodat


----------



## Wyoming88 (2010 Június 10)

csaba2 írta:


> mit írjak?


Ha rám hallgatsz, akkor a zene topikba be kopipészteled 10 kedvenc dalszövegedet


----------



## p.en (2010 Június 10)

én szeretnék


----------



## p.en (2010 Június 10)

úgyhogy írok is


----------



## p.en (2010 Június 10)

még egyet


----------



## p.en (2010 Június 10)

ez nemtom hanyadik


----------



## p.en (2010 Június 10)

na még


----------



## p.en (2010 Június 10)

méég


----------



## aletta5 (2010 Június 10)

Sziasztok !


----------



## Duicsi (2010 Június 10)

Üdv mindenkinek


----------



## Duicsi (2010 Június 10)

Üdv a Hölgyeknek!


----------



## Duicsi (2010 Június 10)

Üdv az Uraknak is!


----------



## Duicsi (2010 Június 10)

Megyünk a Balatonra


----------



## Szandika11 (2010 Június 10)

*776eie76*

ii76ri76


----------



## Szandika11 (2010 Június 10)

*u65eu65*

kjztu


----------



## Szandika11 (2010 Június 10)

*zi7tui7t*

kuzik7


----------



## Duicsi (2010 Június 10)

De holnap munka


----------



## Szandika11 (2010 Június 10)

*errtertrjht*

hre


----------



## Duicsi (2010 Június 10)

Szombaton Makró vizsga...


----------



## Duicsi (2010 Június 10)

De még tanulnom is kell..


----------



## Duicsi (2010 Június 10)

Azt hiszem ez a 10.


----------



## Duicsi (2010 Június 10)

Ez meg a 11.-ik


----------



## Duicsi (2010 Június 10)

Most jön az ABC


----------



## Duicsi (2010 Június 10)

Vagy CBA?


----------



## Duicsi (2010 Június 10)

Markoló...  kisfiam új játéka.


----------



## Duicsi (2010 Június 10)

Meg a Vizipisztoly


----------



## Duicsi (2010 Június 10)

Jól fog jönni a Balatonra.


----------



## Duicsi (2010 Június 10)

lassan el kell indulnunk...


----------



## Duicsi (2010 Június 10)

De én ma jövök vissza...


----------



## Duicsi (2010 Június 10)

....ugyanis holnap munka.


----------



## Duicsi (2010 Június 10)

De a hétvégén talán lesz egy kis pihenés is!


----------



## Duicsi (2010 Június 10)

Köszönöm a tippet a 20 bejegyzés összegyűjtéséhez!!!


----------



## orchidea07 (2010 Június 10)

Köszönöm!


----------



## Lyrenis (2010 Június 10)

1


----------



## AuSS (2010 Június 10)

köszi


----------



## Lyrenis (2010 Június 10)

2


----------



## AuSS (2010 Június 10)

nagyon rendes


----------



## Lyrenis (2010 Június 10)

3


----------



## Lyrenis (2010 Június 10)

4


----------



## AuSS (2010 Június 10)

megtaláltam egy számot, amit már régóta le szeretnék tölteni


----------



## Lyrenis (2010 Június 10)

5


----------



## Lyrenis (2010 Június 10)

6


----------



## AuSS (2010 Június 10)

de kell hozzá 20 komment


----------



## AuSS (2010 Június 10)

mármint mér 15


----------



## AuSS (2010 Június 10)

14


----------



## Lyrenis (2010 Június 10)

7


----------



## AuSS (2010 Június 10)

13


----------



## AuSS (2010 Június 10)

12


----------



## Lyrenis (2010 Június 10)

8


----------



## AuSS (2010 Június 10)

11


----------



## Lyrenis (2010 Június 10)

9


----------



## AuSS (2010 Június 10)

10


----------



## Lyrenis (2010 Június 10)

10


----------



## AuSS (2010 Június 10)

9


----------



## Lyrenis (2010 Június 10)

11


----------



## AuSS (2010 Június 10)

8


----------



## Lyrenis (2010 Június 10)

12


----------



## AuSS (2010 Június 10)

7


----------



## AuSS (2010 Június 10)

6


----------



## Lyrenis (2010 Június 10)

13


----------



## AuSS (2010 Június 10)

5


----------



## Lyrenis (2010 Június 10)

14


----------



## AuSS (2010 Június 10)

4


----------



## Lyrenis (2010 Június 10)

15


----------



## AuSS (2010 Június 10)

3


----------



## AuSS (2010 Június 10)

2


----------



## Lyrenis (2010 Június 10)

16


----------



## AuSS (2010 Június 10)

1


----------



## AuSS (2010 Június 10)

0


----------



## Lyrenis (2010 Június 10)

17


----------



## Lyrenis (2010 Június 10)

18


----------



## AuSS (2010 Június 10)

elszámoltam?


----------



## AuSS (2010 Június 10)

na szép (-.-)


----------



## Lyrenis (2010 Június 10)

19


----------



## Lyrenis (2010 Június 10)

20


----------



## iren (2010 Június 10)

gyorsaság:444::11:


----------



## Lyrenis (2010 Június 10)

21


----------



## Lyrenis (2010 Június 10)

22


----------



## iren (2010 Június 10)

\\m/ bulizzunk :4:


----------



## iren (2010 Június 10)

:7: apó :..:


----------



## Hildikó (2010 Június 10)

Marchello!
Olyan ritka jólelkű ember vagy, hogy megosztod velünk a "tudományodat". Csodálom a türelmed! Nem kevés idő feltöltögetni ide ezeket szépséges kreatívságokat. 
Köszönöm neked.
Hildikó


----------



## mszilvi5 (2010 Június 10)

hello


----------



## Gala7 (2010 Június 10)

Szuper az oldal. Köszi.


----------



## Gala7 (2010 Június 10)

Bár egy kicsit megdolgoztatják az embert, ha nem az a hozzászólós típus...


----------



## Gala7 (2010 Június 10)




----------



## Gala7 (2010 Június 10)

:222:


----------



## Gala7 (2010 Június 10)

:777:


----------



## Gala7 (2010 Június 10)

:ugras:


----------



## Gala7 (2010 Június 10)

:4:


----------



## Gala7 (2010 Június 10)

:``:


----------



## Gala7 (2010 Június 10)

kiss


----------



## Gala7 (2010 Június 10)

Most megyek, és csinálok valami hasznosat, mert érzem, ahogy pusztulnak az agysejtjeim.


----------



## pallasj (2010 Június 10)

üdv


----------



## Adile (2010 Június 10)

*-*

Beköszönök!


----------



## jakabreni (2010 Június 10)

Én is szivesen kipróbálnám))

ezek tuti receptek

Hmmm nagyon jó ötlet ez a perec asszem ki is próbálom holnap

azt hiszem a bagettet is kifogom próbálni

asszem a lángost is megcsinálom

áttértem én is arra a módszerre, hogy a gépben bekeverem megdagasztom aztán kiöntőm átformázom bevagdosom és sütőben megsütőm.. Sokkal finomabb lesz a héja pedig ropogósabb.


----------



## jakabreni (2010 Június 10)

*vega*

A vegetarianizmus szuper


----------



## jakabreni (2010 Június 10)

Egészségesebb életmód talán nincs is


----------



## jakabreni (2010 Június 10)

Canellonit hol lehet beszerezni???


----------



## junkeraty (2010 Június 10)

Enis bekoszonok


----------



## junkeraty (2010 Június 11)

hello, nagyon vagany


----------



## sydney.pollack (2010 Június 11)

Ezt most nem értem, megvan a 20 hozzászólásom, megvan a több mint 2 napos regisztrációm (igazából több mint 1 éves) és mégsem enged letölteni


----------



## ofanyar (2010 Június 11)

Ezt most nem értem, megvan a 20 hozzászólásom, megvan a több mint 2 napos regisztrációm (igazából több mint 1 éves) és mégsem enged letölteni


----------



## ofanyar (2010 Június 11)

Csoport 1: "Adj király katonát".
Csoport 2: "Nem adunk" 
Csoport 1: "Akkor szakitunk".
Csoport2: "Szakits ha bírsz"


----------



## ofanyar (2010 Június 11)

hello, nagyon vágány


----------



## ofanyar (2010 Június 11)

1.
Már azt hittem sikerült leszoknom a dohányzásról.Hát tévedtem.Talán,ha már legalább két hónapja nem cigiztem volna.Hol szereztem azt az egy doboz szimfóniát?Azt hiszem a sarki kisbolt már nem volt nyitva.
A napok,órák mind egybefolynak,csak a nyomasztó érzés maradt meg...
1980.julius 28.Soha nem felejtem el.
Szép napsütéses idő,a táj ugyanolyan gyönyörű volt,mint máskor szokott lenni.A gyárból egy uaz kisteherautóval vittek minket haza Falumbelieket,jó későn szedtek össze bennünket,már vagy fél 11 felé járhatott.
Ma reggel 9 óra tájban figyeltünk fel a hatalmas mozgolódásra a nagycsarnok ablakaiból,ahol a Békési-útra is láthattunk.A fejem még tele volt a hétvégi szegedi élményekkel,a Kormorán-koncerttel,az Ifjúsági-Napok kavalkádjával,Éva hajának illatával,karcsú derekának érintésével.Akkor még nem tulajdonítottam nagy jelentőséget annak,hogy a Tisza rakpartjáról feljebb kellett pakolni a zenekarok felszereléseit,mert emelkedett az amúgy is magas vízállás.Most is csak ő járt az eszemben és hogy este ismét találkozunk.
De hirtelen felébredtem,mindenki sorra hagyta abba a munkát és kint csoportosultak a kerítésnél.A Rákóczi TSZ marhaállománya vonult a Körös-gát tövében Doboz irányába.A gáton rohangálás,az országúton a szokásosnál nagyobb forgalom.Megindult a találgatás mi történhetett.Júliusban rengeteg eső leesett a Körösök-vízgyűjtő területén,a Kettős-körösön itt velünk szemben már napok óta harmadfokú volt a készültség.A víz 9 méter(!) magasan tetőzött a minap.
Természetesen valaki tudni vélte,hogy átszakadt a gát.Méghozá mindkét oldalon.Ez volt az első ellenőrízhetetlen hír,amelyet az elkövetkező hetekben(még nem sejtettem)sok száz követett.Hírek,ellenhírek,rémhírek,tuti igaz hírek és az ezeket előadó "jól informált"emberek.De hogy valami történt az biztos,mert a furcsa módon késve érkező Ökrös nem hajtott vissza dolgozni bennünket amikor megjelent.Ráadásul gumicsizmát viselt és azt mondta,a Sebesen is nagy baj van és egész éjszaka homokzsákokat volt pakolni azért késett.Ez természetesen nem lehetett igaz,márminthogy homokzsákokat pakolt,és azt sem értettem ,ide a melóhelyre minek jött gumicsizmában.Még nem tudhattam,hogy az árvíz elleni védekezés egyik legfontosabb eszköze a gumicsizma.Vagyis az ember.Márpedig az ember gumicsizma nélkül szart sem ér,mert nem tud közlekedni a térdig érő haburcban.Ha a gumicsizma megmerül,fogja az ember és kiborítja belőle a vizet és megy tovább.Ökrös akármilyen bunkó is volt,nálam tapasztaltabb az biztos.
Most elrohant hírek után és egy szóval sem mondta,hogy dolgozzunk.Ez merőben szokatlan volt,bizonytalansággal és veszélyérzettel töltött el.Néztük tovább a vonuló marhákat és a forgalmat a máskor szinte néptelen úton.Hamarosan jött Holzer a diszpécser és "hivatalosan" is megerősítette a pletykát: átszakadt a körös jobb oldali gátja.Mindenki hagyja abba a munkát(senki sem dolgozott)és menjen segíteni az iratokat felhordani az emeletre,mert lehet,hogy itt is lesz víz. - naná -gondoltam - ha a TSZ a marháit menti.Az pedig messzebb van a Köröstől,mint a gyár. - Há hol szakatt át a gát? - kérdezte valamelyik információra éhes szaki. - Bodzászugnál a jobboldali töltés - mondta Holzer. Bodzászug.Hol is van?Egyszer voltunk ott pecázni Évivel,Sanyó,a húga pasija vitt ki bennünket.Ő ugyanis naaagy horgász.A Hosszúfoki csatornától vissza olyan 1 kilométerre lehet.Innen elég messze van.Vajon mennyi idő alatt ér ide a víz?A papírokat bőven lesz időnk felhordani - gondoltam,az eszembe sem jutott,hogy esetleg a Falum is veszélybe kerülhet.Borza Józsi a brigád forradalmára a vezetőket szidta - hát nem süketek?A papírokat mentjük,ahelyett,hogy a hegesztőgépeket pakolnánk fel a satupadokra. - többen lehurrogták.Csináljuk azt amit mondanak.Hordtuk hát az iratokat,de azért nemigen hittük el,hogy itt valaha is víz fog állni.Pedig a jelek azt mutatták,hogy komoly a helyzet.A tarhosiak már hazamentek,így művezetőnk sem volt,mivel ő odavalósi.Aztán előkerült Ökrös.Összeszedte a cuccait és vörös fejjel magyarázott.Ha Ökrösnek vörös a feje,az nem azt jelenti,hogy belépett a pártba.Ilyenkor rendkívül ideges. - átszakadt a Sebes-Körös gátja is.Mennem kell haza,lehet,hogy még Vésztőt is elönti a víz. - döbbenten álltunk.Ökrös a vállára dobta a táskáját - na szevasztok - azzal öles léptekkel elviharzott.Mi lesz itt?Támad a vízi világ?Le vannak szarva a papírok.Hamarosan engem is kerestek.Székely Dani volt a 6-os műhelyből,szintén falumbeli. - gyere már öcsém!Csak rád várunk.Megyünk hazafelé. - Holzer,aki kinevezte magát főnöknek,hangosan kiabálni kezdett - vidékiek mehetnek haza!Majd üzenek,ha be kell jönni - egyedül csak én voltam már vidéki a műhelyben.Ilyen hülye tényleg.Nem direkt csinálja. - nem vagy te Kossuth Lajos Petikém.Mit üzengetnél? -mondta neki Dani búcsúképpen.
Valóban minden falumbeli a kocsin ült már.Felugrottunk,indultunk is.Hiába kérdezősködtem,nem tudott senki semmi újat.
A platóról most nem a tájat figyeltem gyönyörködve,hanem azt kerestem a nyakam nyújtogatva,hol csillan meg a távolban a víz.Nem félve,inkább kíváncsian,élményre éhesen nézelődtem.Az egész belsőm valami furcsa feszültséggel,várakozással telt meg.Történik valami!Ugyanakkor elkeseredve is figyeltem magamat,mert úgy éreztem gyerek vagyok még,hiszen nem fogja fel az értelmem a veszélyt.Minden részemnek tiltakozni kellene az ellen,hogy most történjen valami.Azt gondoltam felelőtlen és gyerekes vagyok.
Pedig mindössze az adrenalinszintem emelkedett meg.
Tarhos körül körgát húzódott,ez a Békési út felől természetesen nyitva volt,most ezt igyekeztek betölteni homokzsákokkal.Az utolsó pillanatban értünk ide,ha egy kicsit később jövünk,már nem tudtunk volna átjutni.Mert Tarhos hős védői miattunk nem szedték volna szét a frissen betömött gátat az biztos.Akkor aztán mehetünk volna tökön-paszulyon át a Falumnak,pont amerre talán már víz lehetett.Bodzászugtól légvonalban Tarhos ugyan messzebb van,mint a gyár,de a terep erre laposodik.Ha lezúdul az a 9 méter magas vízoszlop,nem állja útját semmi csak ez a körgát.És a hosszúfoki gátja a Falum felől.De én a Falumat nem féltettem,hiszen mindenki azt beszéli,hogy magasabban van a környező településeknél,állítólag a Kecskési domb a békési templom tornyával egy szinten van.A víz meg felfelé nem folyik.Ez nagy igazság,de ezeket a napokat nem a tudományosan megalapozott történetek jellemezték mint már említettem,hanem a "mindenki ezt beszéli" és az "állítólag".De akkor nem aggódtam,Évi nagymamájáék például Kecskésen laktak.Úgy gondoltam,esetleg Tarhos lesz bajban.Az imént ironikusnak szántam,hogy "Tarhos hős védői",de mint utóbb kiderült,valóban hősies küzdelmet kellett folytatni nemcsak Tarhos,de a Falum megmentéséért is.Templomtorony ide,vagy oda.Az is kiderült,ha nincs a katonaság,mindkét település úszott volna.Na de ne szaladjak ennyire előre,egyelőre még ott tartottam,hogy robogtunk hazafelé.Az úton szembejövő járművek legtöbbjének szélvédőjére "árvízvédelem" feliratú cimke volt ragasztva.Nem tudtam,mire jó ez.
Nagyon mélyen érintett,amikor megláttam kis falunk főutcáján a hosszú sor autóbuszt.Az utcán az embereket.
Megtudtam a hírt - a községet kiköltöztetik.Egy rossz érzés megindult az agyam felé és én kétségbeesetten próbáltam megakadályozni,hogy elérje.Ez az én kis nyugodt csendes falum.Itt ilyesmi nem történhet meg.Ez a falu 20 éven át az otthonom volt,biztonságot adott és én mindig lázongtam,hogy itt nem történik semmi,minden unalmas és monoton.De én nem ezt akartam.Ez az egész hihetetlen és felfoghatatlan.
Nálunk a poggyász összepakolva,anyám sírt és kétségbe volt esve.Főleg ez jelentette számomra azt,hogy veszélyben van az otthon.Anyám ritkán sírt.Próbáltam vigasztalni,de én is éreztem,hogy nagy baj van.Minden kizökkent a rendes kerékvágásból,felbomlottak a megszokott tevékenységek,csak tíbláboltunk jobbra.balra.Apámtól loptam egy szál cigarettát és kimentem a sarokig.
Mindenfelé csoportosulások,mindenki az eseményeket tárgyalta,"mindenki tudott mindent".Katonák jöttek teherautóval,utána két fuvar munkásőr,rendőrök gyakorlóruhában. - lesz itt segítség - gondoltam naívan.
A cigaretta elég erős volt,szédültem tőle.A hangosbemondó állandóan kiabált,hogy a Körös gátja kiszakadt és amennyiben a Hosszúfoki-Főcsatorna jobboldali gátjának védelmét nem tudják biztosítani,a falut a munkaképes férfiak kivételével mindenkinek el kell hagynia.A befogadó község Vésztő lesz.Hitetlenkedve pöcköltem el a mezítlábas csikket és azt hiszem ekkor vettem egy doboz szimfóniát.Mi lehet Évával?El kéne menni megnézni őket.De mi van,ha közben keresnek?És mi lesz anyámékkal?
Aztán elérkezett az idő.Ekkorra már felnőttem és reménykedtem benne,hogy hamarosan lefújják az egész riadót.Vajon a gyárat elönti a víz?(ekkor még nem tudtam,hogy 1,80m magas vízállást mérnek majd a portánál) A riadót nem fújták le.A buszok betolattak az utcákba és ez furcsa félelmet keltett,mert a kis falusi utcákhoz egyáltalán nem illettek a műútra tervezett nagy járművek.Kutatóan figyeltem dél felé,mintha láthatnék valamit.Szerettem volna felemelkedni a házak fölé.A csatorna,vagyis a kanális ahogyan errefelé nevezik,nem is volt messze a falutól.Valami nagyon nagy baj történik most ott.


----------



## ofanyar (2010 Június 11)

Megpillantottuk a gátat.És azt is,hogy több helyen már folyik át a víz.Ez így távolról nagyon érdekes volt.A hosszú zöld sáv a gát,amely lezárta a látóhatárt és nem lehetett tudni mennyi víz van mögötte.Csak azokról a fóliacsíkszerű átfolyásokról lehetett sejteni,hogy a tetejéig ér.Azt lehetett volna hinni,hogy tényleg több fóliacsíkot terítettek oda,úgy csillogott távolról a napfényben.Csakhogy ezek mozgásban voltak és ahogy közeledtünk felismertem,hogy patakokként csordogáló átfolyások.Tehát a víz a túloldalon biztos,hogy elérte a gát felső szintjét.Nagyon félelmetes jelenség.Visszanéztem,mögöttünk a kétéltű(rocsó)mintha minket üldözne.Katonai járgány hatalmas platóval,lánctalpakkal,valójában egy hatalmas csónak amely szárazföldön is tud közlekedni.Mindenesetre megnyugató volt hogy itt a hadsereg is.Az asszonyok,öregek és gyerekek már elmentek az autóbuszokkal.Évivel nem is sikerült találkoznom,de mégis szerencsénk volt egy integetés erejéig.Megláttam az egyik elrobogó busz ablakában,ő is észrevett engem.Neki még a nagymamájáékról is gondoskodni kellett,elszorult a torkom,amint riadt,komoly tekintetét,libbenő szőke copfját megláttam.Talán nekem könnyebb dolgom van.Nekünk férfiaknak dolgozni kell,tehetünk valamit a baj ellen,de nekik nőknek az aggódás,a tehetetlen várakozás marad.
Ehhez képest elég sokáig vártunk járműre a tanácsháza előtt,többnyire a gyáriak és néhány Falumbeli.A helység szinte elnéptelenedett volna,ha nem telepítik be 2-3 teherautó rakomány munkásőrrel és rendőrrel.Nagysokára végre jött egy pótkocsis MTZ.(A pótkocsis traktor csodálatos személyszállítóeszköz)
Most pedig itt forgolódott a gáttól nem messze,de megközelíteni csak mindenféle manőverrel lehetett annyira felázott a talaj a szivárgásoktól.A csorgásoknál hatalmas tócsák keletkeztek.Katasztrofális volt a helyzet.A Kocsihídra nem lehetett felmenni.Keresztbe hajtott hát a gáttal párhuzamosan,míg el nem értük a vasút helyét.Valamikor az 50-es években kisvasút kötötte össze a Falumat és Békést.A vasutat már rég felszedték,de a helye megmaradt.Nagyon jól járható finomszemű salakút lett belőle,amelyen még esőzések után is lehetett közlekedni.Ez volt a legrövidebb út a két település között.Motorral 10 perc alatt a munkahelyen voltam,elég gyakran jártam így dolgozni.Egy hátránya(előnye)volt csak: autó már nem fért el rajta,hisz csupán egy ösvény volt kétoldalt sűrű kökény és galagonya bokrokkal.
Végre sikerült a traktornak felhajtani a Vasúthíd rámpájára.A híd előtt megállt.Döbbenten néztük az elénk táruló látványt.A túloldali rámpa a vízbe vezetett. - úristen - suttogta valaki.Nemcsak a salakút szűnt meg,hanem minden.Egy tenger partján álltunk.Délnek,keletnek,nyugatnak víz.Tenger.És ez a tenger Északnak ki akart önteni.A falunk felé.Nyugatról-Keletre a láthatárig egy törékeny vonal állta az útját: a kanális jobboldali gátja.A csatornából sebes,örvénylő vizű folyam lett...döbbenet:visszafelé folyt.És a gáton alig lézengtek az emberek.Dehát hol a fenében vannak,hiszen mi egy pótkocsiravalóan talán az utolsónak jöttünk el.És hol van az a sok kurva munkásőr?Itt nem lehetett látni egyet sem.A falu bezzeg tele van velük.Csodálkoztam is,hogy mindegyiknek puskája van,nekünk meg lapáttal kellett jönni.Biztos ők a hátvéd - gondoltam - ha mi nem tudjuk megállítani a vizet lapáttal,majd ők megállítják a falu előtt puskával: állj,vagy lövök!De ezt bizony nem találtam humorosnak,ez volt az első érthetetlen dolog amit tapasztaltam.A túloldalon a rámpa tövében a gátőrház.A vízben.Meg is jelent fogadásunkra a gátőr,ő volt ennek a szakasznak a felügyelője.Nagy önuralommal viselte az őt ért csapást - azt,hogy kimosta a víz az otthonából családostól,jószágostól.A helyén kellett maradnia,az arcáról nem lehetett leolvasni semmit.
- Az a helyzet emberek,hogy nincs még sem homok,sem homokzsák,de várjuk.Addig se nézhetjük tétlenül,hogy folyik át a víz - mondta -ásóval,lapáttal faragják meg a gát külső részét és a földet rakják a csorgások útjába.Meg kell akadályozni,hogy az átfolyások eláztassák a gátat.Nem tudok jobbat. - ez tényleg annyit érhetett,mint halottnak a csók,de hozzáfogtunk a kubikoláshoz,és hamarosan magasabbrangú,de későnjövő szakemberek le is barnítottak bennünket,hogy gyengítjük a gátat.De hát akkor mit csináljunk,igyunk le a vízből?Csak azt nem(sem)értettem,ha reggel szakadt ki a Körös gátja és most 13 óra van,akkor miért nincs itt még semmi?
Még egy óra beletelt mire megjött az első IFA homok és egy másik,mire a zsákok is.Azt mondták,szinte megközelíthetetlen a gát,csak a Vasúthídnál lehet feljönni.Időközben mégis felszaporodtunk,jöttek még valahonnan emberek,beindult a burtyelás teljes gőzzel.Nyúlgátat kellett építeni,méghozzá a teljes szakaszon,mert a víz áradt.A Körös 9 méter magas vízoszlopa még mindig zúdult lefelé és még azt is fogja tenni sokáig.


----------



## ofanyar (2010 Június 11)

A gát tetején cuppogott a sár,nekem meg nem volt gumicsizmám.Egy hosszúszárú topis bakancsot rántottam fel amikor jönni kellett.Annyira vékony bőrből készült,hogy pillanatok alatt átázott.Cipeltem a megtöltött zsákokat a rendeltetési helyükre.Ekkor még senki nem tudta mennyit kell tölteni a zsákokba,így jól megdübbentették és az ember majd beszart,mire tíz méternyire elvitte.Csakhogy leginkább messzebb kellett vinni.A gátőr mellé hamarosan kerültek kijelölt,vagy önjelölt főnökök.Ezeket az embereket az egyszerű "irányító"titulussal illették alulról és felülről is.Ehhez a pozícióhoz mindenekelőtt jó beszédkészség(nagy duma)szükségeltetett,minimális erkölcsi érzék,főleg,ha "önjelölt" az illető.Azért minimális erkölcsi érzék,hogy ne legyen túl nagy lelkiismeretfurdalása,ha lustaságból kifolyólag nem dolgozik.Mert irányítani is és dolgozni is egyszerre lehetetlen.Az árvíz időszaka alatt nagyon sok ilyen irányító került,ki gondolta volna,hogy ennyi tehetséges koordinátor él közöttünk felfedezetlenül.Meg hogy ennyi lusta disznó,más nyakán élősködő,drámai helyzeteket kihasználó,embertársait szívató szemét.Én rühelltem a munkahelyem,a munkám és sokan mások is az óramutatót lesték,mikor telik le a munkaidő.De ez itt más helyzet volt.Itt érezte aki ember,hogy oda kell tennie magát,mert nagy baj van.Nem örömmel,hanem egy belső kényszer hatására,hiszen itt az élet,a lét forgott kockán.De mindig van olyan szarágyú akinek az az elve,hogy "inkább te dobd be magad,ha lehet,mint én".Később ilyenek voltak a faluban az "etetősök" akik az aprójószágot - kacsa,liba,anyámtyúkja - etették a gazda távollétében.Több kárt csináltak,mint hasznot.A takarmányt szétszórták,a jószágok elkódorogtak,ők pedig részegeskedtek a munkásőrökkel,rendőrökkel együtt.Haverok is voltak köztük,egyikük nekem is intézett volna ilyen "beosztást",de valahogy nem volt gyomrom hozzá.Aztán akiket kiállítottak jelzőtábláknak.Mivelhogy "helyismerettel" rendelkeztek és eligazították az idegen járművezetőket,hogy merre kell menni a csatorna felé.Igen fontos pozíció volt,de talán okosabb lett volna valódi jelzőtáblákat csinálni.A legrosszabb,hogy nem lett senki felelősségre vonva a végén aki ilyen ocsmány módon viselkedett,sem elismerve az,aki keményen dolgozott mindvégig.Nyugodtan heverészhettem volna szobában az ágyamon,az égvilágon senki sem keresett volna.A szervezés úgy működött,hogy "azt a lovat üsd,amelyik húz".Ráadásul az emberekben benne volt a birkaszellem,szükségük volt rá,hogy irányítsák őket.Sokakban fel sem merült,hogy ő esetleg jobb irányító lehetne,tette a dolgát,ment amerre küldték.Egy-egy gúnyos megjegyzést azért lehetett hallani - na mi van komám te is erányzó lettél? - esetleg köpött egyet hozzá és el sem taposta.Tehát általában tudatukban volt az embereknek ez a jelenség a lógósokról,gúnyolódás és közmegvetés tárgyát képezték az ilyenek,mégsem tettek ellene.Én is úgy gondoltam egyszerűbb megfogni a lapát nyelét,vagy cipelni a homokzsákokat,mintsem balhézni.A jobb érzésűek és én ide sorolom magamat,úgy gondolkodnak,hogy sokszor célszerűbb a munka nehezebbik részét választani,így tiszta marad az ember lelkiismerete.De lehet,hogy csak balfékek vagyunk.
Azóta én is elgondolkodtam rajta nem lett volna jobb mégis etetősnek,vagy útjelzőtáblának lenni?Hiszen mondom,senkit nem ért retorzió.Ráadásul a vezetés a dolgozó embereket nézte balekoknak,hiszen a fegyveres erők(a katonák kivételével)nagy létszámban a farkukat verték.Most én is dicsekedhetnék,mint egyesek,hogy milyen jókat buliztunk,míg a többi balfék a gáton haburcolt...
Vissza a haburcoláshoz - ezt a hatalmas tengert elnézve kételkedni kezdett az ember a Kecskési-domb és a békési templomtoronyelméletben és kétségbeesetten tömte a gátat.Lassan ránk esteledett és meg sem álltunk még.Mostmár aránylag szervezetten folyt a munka,a homokzsákok már hosszan elhúzódó nyúlgátakat alkottak a kritikus pontokon.Csakhogy egyre több kritikus pont lett,a víz könyörtelenül emelkedett.A gát tövében két tanya állt nem messze egymástól,ezeket elöntötte az átcsorgó víz.Vályogházak voltak,csak idő kérdése volt,hogy összedőljön mindkettő.Aztán az egyik helyen jobban kezdett buzogni a víz.A gát tövében egyre nagyobb tócsa lett. - ide emberek - ordította valaki.A nyúlgát tetején patakként bukott át a víz.A sok ember betömte a rést,de a gát itt nagyon átázott.Az egyik vízügyes szerint megtámasztó bordát kell csinálni.Kézről-kézre adogattuk a homokzsákokat.Ráadásul mostmár a gát rézsűjén kellett közlekedni,ezt már nem bírta a szétázott topis rockerbakancsom,a bal lábamon szétmállott,mint a vizes papír.Rettenetes volt sántikálva dolgozni a 45 fokos ferde talajon.A homokzsákokat a gát tövénél kezdve egymásra raktuk több sorban,így haladtunk felfelé.Ránksötétedett,viharlámpákat hoztak,a pislákoló fényben dolgoztunk tovább.A nagy víz felől motorzúgás hallatszott,fényszórók pásztáztak: a kétéltű rocsók cirkáltak,mentették ami még menthető - az elöntött tanyákból bútort,talán embert?Kétségbeesetten fuldokló vadakat.Éppen velünk szemben,a fényektől,hangoktól riadva úszott csobogva egy őz a nagy víz irányába.A halálba.
Éjfélfelé leültünk néhányan egy zsákkupacra enni.Még jó hogy előrelátóan hoztunk magunkkal kaját,mert erre nem gondolt a szakvezetés.Aztán egyszerűen nem bírtunk volna felállni.12 órája dolgoztunk pihenés nélkül.Az "irányítók" bíztattak,hogy hajnalban jön a váltás.Újrakezdtük.Azt hiszem ez volt az a holtpont,amin vagy átbillen az ember és megy tovább,vagy összeomlik.A szétmállott cipőm miatt csak vánszorogtam,ennél talán még mezítláb is jobb lett volna,de nem akartam levenni,a talpa aránylag ép volt,csak minduntalan kicsúszott belőle a lábam.Pillanatnyilag egyetlen vágyálom lebegett a szemem előtt: egy pár jó nagy gumicsizma.Valahogy végigkinlódtam az éjszakát a többiekkel együtt és a virradat első fényei ugyanolyan szivárgásokat világítottak meg,mint tegnap délben.Csakhogy mostmár a magasított gáton,a homokzsákok tetején csordogált át a víz.Most a Kocsihídnál dolgoztunk,itt volt a legrosszabb a helyzet.Emeltük is,meg szélesítettük is a nyúlgátat,megtapostuk,hogy jól illeszkedjenek.A sár, a csúszkálás rettenetes volt.Mivel a csatorna vize most visszafelé folyt,hajnalban egy Warinsky-markológéppel átvágták a híd tövében a túlparti gátat.Ugyanis az a helyzet alakult ki,hogy az alsó folyásnál(az "eredeti"alsó folyásnál)kapta a vízutánpótlást.Arrafelé vagy alacsonyabb lehetett a balparti gát,vagy egyszerűen átszakadt.Az átvágott résen kifelé zubogott a kanális vize a nagy tengerre és hamarosan valamelyest csökkentette a telítettségét.9 óra felé úgy-ahogy stabilizálódott a helyzet.A szivárgások megszűntek,végre akadt lélegzetvételnyi időnk pihenni,bámészkodni.Felsántikáltam a Kocsihídra.Sík víz mindenfelé.A víz fölött köd,vagy pára,az idő is borult volt.Esőre állt.Na még csak ez hiányzik.A váltás nem jött,kaját sem hoztak.Már több,mint 24 órája talpon voltam,úgy közlekedtem,mint egy fóka.A cigim is elfogyott,amelyre egyetlen éjszaka visszaszoktam.Vajon mi lehet Éváékkal,anyámékkal?Vésztő vajon biztonságos?Hisz Ökrös azt mondta,a Sebes is kiöntött.Hihetetlen,hogy tegnapelőtt még gondtalanul csatangoltunk Szegeden az IFI napok forgatagában.Most pedig itt állok egy furcsa hídon amely a semmibe vezet...
Aztán az emberek elindultak hazafelé.Most,hogy lazítás volt felbomlott a munkafegyelem.Az önfegyelem.Azonkívül mindenki becsapottnak érezte magát egy szörnyű nap és egy még szörnyűbb éjszaka után.Nem jött a beigért váltás,pedig már 10 óra felé járt az idő.Nem törődtek velünk,magunkra hagytak,se ennivalót,se vizet nem hoztak.Mi is szedtük a sátorfánkat Daniékkal.A gyáriak többé-kevésbé együtt dolgoztak az éjjel.
Már a sárosi majornál jártunk,amikor egy kék-fehér színű helikopter kezdett el körözni felettünk.Az egyik vízügyes lélekszakadva rohant utánunk adó-vevővel.Nem is tudtam hogy ilyen modern eszközök is vannak itt kint,ezen akár kaját,vizet és még több viharlámpát is intézhetett volna ez a jóember az éjszaka folyamán. - azt mondják egyáltalán nem lehet hazamenni! - kiabálta. - ki mondják? - kérdezte valaki.A vízügyes felfelé mutogatott.Először azt gondoltam,valami magasabb helyről utasítgatnak,de kiderült csak a helikopterre utalt,amelyben rendőrök ültek és a VB titkár.Mi azt hittük,a vizet figyelik.Lóf*szt.Minket figyeltek,hogy dolgozunk-e.Továbbra sem értettem,ha ilyen közvetlen kapcsolatban vannak egymással a vezetés és a gáton dolgozók főnökei,akkor miért nem intézték a fent említett dolgokat,miért nem mondták meg mit csináljunk,kell-e még magasítani a nyúlgátat,hiszen már egy órája mindenki csak lézengett.Most viszont,hogy szétszéledni látszott a csapat,azonnal kapcsolatba tudtak lépni velünk.
Az emberek legyintgettek és mindenki folytatta az utat hazafelé.A birkaszellem visszaütött...csak nem lőnek tán le bennünket...a vízügyes tovább konzultált a mindenható VB titkárral,majd utánunk szólt - azt mondják jön a váltás.Menjenek haza,pihenjenek - mi már ekkor egy éppen a falu felé induló MTZ pótkocsijára másztunk fel.Eszembe jutott Holzer utolsó utasítása,hogy a vidékiek hazamehetnek.Elmosolyodtam.A seggfejek mindenhol megtalálhatók...


----------



## vjp1978 (2010 Június 11)

Haho!


----------



## vjp1978 (2010 Június 11)

4


----------



## esztileila (2010 Június 11)

5


----------



## bagozsuzsi (2010 Június 11)

**

Szép napot mindenkinek, 
Köszönöm az első üzenetet és a lehetőséget a 20 gyors hozzászólás mielöbbi eléréséhez.


----------



## csaba2 (2010 Június 11)

11


----------



## csaba2 (2010 Június 11)

12


----------



## csaba2 (2010 Június 11)

13


----------



## csaba2 (2010 Június 11)

14


----------



## csaba2 (2010 Június 11)

15


----------



## csaba2 (2010 Június 11)

16


----------



## csaba2 (2010 Június 11)

17


----------



## csaba2 (2010 Június 11)

18


----------



## csaba2 (2010 Június 11)

19


----------



## csaba2 (2010 Június 11)

20


----------



## csaba2 (2010 Június 11)

21


----------



## bagozsuzsi (2010 Június 11)

2. Hogy ne csak életjelet küldjek, íme a mai napi egyik kedvenc idézetem:
"A szabadság felelősséget jelent, a legtöbb ember ezért retteg tőle"
G.B.Shaw


----------



## bagozsuzsi (2010 Június 11)

3,
"A fiatal szem élesebben lát, az idősebb szem mélyebbre"
I.Erzsébet


----------



## bagozsuzsi (2010 Június 11)

**

4,
A mai napi idézetek Vavyan Fable Csontfuvola c. könyvének fejezetek elötti gyöngyszemei. Imádom az írónő könyveit mosolycsalogató, szívederítő irományok.


----------



## csaba2 (2010 Június 11)

és még egy


----------



## csaba2 (2010 Június 11)

.............


----------



## piros55 (2010 Június 11)

*Haliho !*


----------



## Wyoming88 (2010 Június 11)

Nekem nem tudom mennyi van, de remélem lassan összejön ez a húsz


----------



## Wyoming88 (2010 Június 11)

No még kettő és megvan


----------



## Wyoming88 (2010 Június 11)

..egy...


----------



## Wyoming88 (2010 Június 11)

..és kész, vége, kékhalál...


----------



## Manócska65 (2010 Június 11)

1valaky írta:


> szuper vagykiss


Sziasztok!


----------



## Manócska65 (2010 Június 11)

Wyoming88 írta:


> ..egy...


Hello!


----------



## Manócska65 (2010 Június 11)

Hello2!


----------



## Manócska65 (2010 Június 11)

Halihó!


----------



## Manócska65 (2010 Június 11)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Manócska65 (2010 Június 11)

Csak benéztem.


----------



## Manócska65 (2010 Június 11)

Jó az oldal.


----------



## Manócska65 (2010 Június 11)

Ez már a nyolcadik beköszönés.


----------



## Manócska65 (2010 Június 11)

Ez már a kilencedik!


----------



## Manócska65 (2010 Június 11)

Hahó!


----------



## Manócska65 (2010 Június 11)

Sharon Lechter


----------



## Manócska65 (2010 Június 11)

Sziasztok! Mi újság?


----------



## Manócska65 (2010 Június 11)

Már csak 8 van hátra!


----------



## Manócska65 (2010 Június 11)

Már csupán 7!


----------



## Manócska65 (2010 Június 11)

Még 6 hozzászólás szükséges.


----------



## Manócska65 (2010 Június 11)

[FONT=&quot]Az élet ritkán olyan nehéz, amilyennek gondolod és szinte soha sem olyan bosszantó, amilyenné az emberek képesek tenni.[/FONT]


----------



## Manócska65 (2010 Június 11)

[FONT=&quot]Mennyire vagy türelmes az élettel? Hajlandó vagy leküzdeni a nap folyamán eléd kerülő kisebb akadályokat? Vagy bármi és minden felbosszant, ami nem a vágyaid szerint történik - esetleg egyenesen frusztrálttá válsz ezektől?[/FONT]


----------



## Manócska65 (2010 Június 11)

[FONT=&quot]Vedd számba a lehetőséget, hogy a kisebb akadályok az életedben nem is akadályok, hanem lépcsőfokok. [/FONT]


----------



## Manócska65 (2010 Június 11)

[FONT=&quot]Vedd észre, milyen fejlődési lehetőségeket rejtenek magukban és látni fogod kincseiket.[/FONT]


----------



## Manócska65 (2010 Június 11)

Ez már a 20.!Hurrá!!!!


----------



## veizinger (2010 Június 11)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg



szuper


----------



## xtremebooster (2010 Június 11)

Szia!


----------



## xtremebooster (2010 Június 11)

Ki magosra néz, nem látja meg a rögöt lába alatt, s ki másra bízza földjét, elveszíti azt. Ami legfontosabb pedig: akié a föld, azé az ország!


----------



## xtremebooster (2010 Június 11)

Főként tapasztalatokat halmozzunk fel, ne tárgyakat!


----------



## xtremebooster (2010 Június 11)

A szégyen és a félelem között óriási a szakadék. A szégyen gondolkodni tanít, a félelem leszoktat róla.


----------



## xtremebooster (2010 Június 11)

Elveszítjük a szerelmet, amikor elkezdünk szabályokat alkotni arra, hogyan nyilvánuljon meg.


----------



## xtremebooster (2010 Június 11)

Az az ember, aki nem küzd néha, halott.


----------



## xtremebooster (2010 Június 11)

Mindenkinek kell néha olyasmit is tennie, amit nem szeretne. Erről szól az élet.


----------



## joco02 (2010 Június 11)

Nagyon jó.


----------



## xtremebooster (2010 Június 11)

Ami kedveset nem mondasz ki idejében, nem pótolhatod, ami gorombaságot meg kimondasz, vissza nem vonhatod.


----------



## xtremebooster (2010 Június 11)

Inkább írj csak magadnak, és ne legyen közönséged, mint hogy a közönségednek írj, és ne legyél önmagad.


----------



## milcsi7 (2010 Június 11)

Sziasztok! 

Ide csak úgy írogatni kell, amíg meglesznek a hsz-számok?


----------



## milcsi7 (2010 Június 11)

akkor írjunk még? Vagy az idézetek hasznosabbak?


----------



## misssa (2010 Június 11)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


köszi melittakiss


----------



## modimoo (2010 Június 11)

Sziasztok!


----------



## modimoo (2010 Június 11)

Kedves Melitta!


----------



## modimoo (2010 Június 11)

Köszönet az ötletért!


----------



## modimoo (2010 Június 11)

és a lehetőségért...


----------



## modimoo (2010 Június 11)

már elég régen regisztráltam


----------



## modimoo (2010 Június 11)

csak hozzászólásokat nem írtam eddig


----------



## modimoo (2010 Június 11)

de most ezt is megteszem


----------



## modimoo (2010 Június 11)

remélem nem untatok itt senkit


----------



## modimoo (2010 Június 11)




----------



## modimoo (2010 Június 11)

még egyszer köszönöm a lehetőséget!


----------



## Levendula100 (2010 Június 11)

sziasztok


----------



## fbence (2010 Június 11)

nekem mért nem engedi, mikor megvan a 20 és töll mint 1 éve regisztráltam???????


----------



## joco02 (2010 Június 11)

Na ezt én is elolvasom.


----------



## joco02 (2010 Június 11)

azt hittem csak nőknek szól, de amikor elolvastam rájöttem, hogy elég sokat lehet belőle tanulni nekünk férfiaknak is.


----------



## zolikusz (2010 Június 11)

haliheyho


----------



## zolikusz (2010 Június 11)

kellemes dunnyog szunyog mentes estet mindenkinek


----------



## zolikusz (2010 Június 11)

az idén annyi van mint a fene....


----------



## zolikusz (2010 Június 11)

irtani kellene őket valamivel


----------



## bagozsuzsi (2010 Június 11)

Esti bejelentkezés. Ez már az ötödik.


----------



## bagozsuzsi (2010 Június 11)

Remélem hamarosan összeszedem a 20-at.


----------



## bagozsuzsi (2010 Június 11)

7,
Tényleg nagyon köszönöm a lehetőséget


----------



## bagozsuzsi (2010 Június 11)

8,


----------



## bagozsuzsi (2010 Június 11)

Ma este nagyon meleg van szeretnék lámpafénynél olvasni, de akkor bejönnek a szúnyogok az ablakon. Ha becsukom az ablakot, akkor rmeg megfulladok


----------



## bagozsuzsi (2010 Június 11)

Szúnyogháló kellene......


----------



## bagozsuzsi (2010 Június 11)

A sok eső, és a hirtelen jött nagy meleg iszonyú szúnyoghadat zúdított ránk. Tegnap locsoltam a kertben, óvatlanul beborítva a tujákat a vízfröccsel, aminek hatására az addig békésen a tuján pihengetű szúnyoghad áttelepedett rám. Menten pettyes lettem. Elöbb szúnyog-mintás, majd piros-pettyes.


----------



## bagozsuzsi (2010 Június 11)

Holnap a napfelkeltével megyek kertészkedni, hátha még alszanak akkor.


----------



## bagozsuzsi (2010 Június 11)

Ma kinézte a papagájom a csokit a kezemből.


----------



## bagozsuzsi (2010 Június 11)

Adtam neki. De nem voltam eléggé gyors, így cserébe megcsípett.


----------



## bagozsuzsi (2010 Június 11)

Majd közölte, hogy "bocsi". Új elemmel bővült a szókincse és még megfelelően is használja Persze most ez annyira nem dob fel, mert állatira fáj a megcsípett kezem


----------



## bagozsuzsi (2010 Június 11)

Amúgy jákó a fajtája, a nagyobb típusú madarak közül való. Szóval van mivel csípnie. Eme tevékenysége hangulatfüggő.... Most bekaptam.


----------



## Pusi10 (2010 Június 11)

beköszönés


----------



## bagozsuzsi (2010 Június 11)

Most éppen ül a hintáján és a Híd a kwai folyón c. film dalát fütyüli. Itt-ott picit fals, de családban marad.


----------



## Pusi10 (2010 Június 11)

Ó


----------



## Pusi10 (2010 Június 11)

őőőőőő


----------



## bagozsuzsi (2010 Június 11)

Most látom, hogy még 3 hozzászólásra van szükségem a 20 eléréséhez. Nosza belehúzok


----------



## Pusi10 (2010 Június 11)

nemtom


----------



## Pusi10 (2010 Június 11)

igyekszemszemszem


----------



## bagozsuzsi (2010 Június 11)

Most hanghatásilag leállította a mikrót és nyávogott egyet, amolyan tüzelő macska stílusba. Több nyelven beszél. Tud kacsául, macskául, és kutyául is. Eredeti papagj hangot még az elmúlt 12 év alatt nem tudtam felfedezni nála.


----------



## Pusi10 (2010 Június 11)

a többit majd holnap


----------



## bagozsuzsi (2010 Június 11)

És ezennel elértem a 20. üzenetemet. ÉLJEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Hamarosan teljes jogú tag lehetek.


----------



## bagozsuzsi (2010 Június 11)

Holnap reggel újra benézek. Addig is szép estét mindenkinek! pápá


----------



## Gala7 (2010 Június 11)




----------



## Gala7 (2010 Június 11)




----------



## Gala7 (2010 Június 11)




----------



## Gala7 (2010 Június 11)

\\m/


----------



## Gala7 (2010 Június 11)

:98:


----------



## Gala7 (2010 Június 11)

:!:


----------



## Gala7 (2010 Június 11)

:444:


----------



## Gala7 (2010 Június 11)

:55:


----------



## Gala7 (2010 Június 11)

:9:


----------



## Gala7 (2010 Június 11)




----------



## zac607 (2010 Június 11)

sziasztok


----------



## Gala7 (2010 Június 11)

:11:


----------



## zac607 (2010 Június 11)

1


----------



## zac607 (2010 Június 11)

másik sziasztok


----------



## zac607 (2010 Június 11)

Végre huzamosabb ideje süt a nap!


----------



## zac607 (2010 Június 11)

Bár én a borongós időt jobban szeretem.....


----------



## zac607 (2010 Június 11)

Jól elbeszélgetek magammal mi?


----------



## zac607 (2010 Június 11)

2


----------



## zac607 (2010 Június 11)

5


----------



## zac607 (2010 Június 11)

6


----------



## zac607 (2010 Június 11)

7


----------



## zac607 (2010 Június 11)

11


----------



## zac607 (2010 Június 11)

12


----------



## zac607 (2010 Június 11)

13


----------



## zac607 (2010 Június 11)

14


----------



## zac607 (2010 Június 11)

15


----------



## zac607 (2010 Június 11)

17


----------



## zac607 (2010 Június 11)

16


----------



## zac607 (2010 Június 11)

18


----------



## zac607 (2010 Június 11)

19


----------



## zac607 (2010 Június 11)

21


----------



## Málnácska2010 (2010 Június 11)

*n*

fghfhfgh


----------



## Málnácska2010 (2010 Június 11)

*j*

cghjdtgum,dj,


----------



## Málnácska2010 (2010 Június 11)

*gfrfydfg*

dfgdghgfnbgdfgbygbygb


----------



## Málnácska2010 (2010 Június 11)

*zjzuk*

fvbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbd


----------



## Málnácska2010 (2010 Június 11)

*dfgbghgrh*

gthrasthhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Málnácska2010 (2010 Június 11)

*hjhjhjgh*

chhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhm


----------



## Málnácska2010 (2010 Június 11)

*pmp*

iuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## Málnácska2010 (2010 Június 11)

*jjb*

uzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzg


----------



## Málnácska2010 (2010 Június 11)

*oj*

hzbjhvb


----------



## Málnácska2010 (2010 Június 11)

*jj*

ufgvkhg


----------



## Málnácska2010 (2010 Június 11)

*jhhb*

jghkhbj


----------



## Málnácska2010 (2010 Június 11)

*ijikj*

jhbljkhb


----------



## Málnácska2010 (2010 Június 11)

*hjk.j*

hbjlbh


----------



## Málnácska2010 (2010 Június 11)

*h*

ghkkkkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## Málnácska2010 (2010 Június 11)

*ughvkjgh*

hhhhhhhhhhhjk


----------



## Málnácska2010 (2010 Június 11)

*lhjblk*

hjjjjjjjjjjjjj


----------



## Málnácska2010 (2010 Június 11)

*jhjh*

gjfxccccccc


----------



## Málnácska2010 (2010 Június 11)

*hfghjgcf*

ghghgh


----------



## Málnácska2010 (2010 Június 11)

*gkghv*

jjbjhb


----------



## Málnácska2010 (2010 Június 11)

*hgvcv*

ghv


----------



## Málnácska2010 (2010 Június 11)

*gfr*

g


----------



## Málnácska2010 (2010 Június 11)

*gfrfydfg*

gh


----------



## Málnácska2010 (2010 Június 11)

*dfgbghgrh*

gfbydg


----------



## Málnácska2010 (2010 Június 11)

*gfr*

hfk


----------



## Málnácska2010 (2010 Június 11)

*gfrfydfg*

cv v


----------



## temperor (2010 Június 11)

1124


----------



## Macintosh (2010 Június 12)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


 
Beköszönök tisztelettel hozzátok!
.... most egymás után húszszor?


----------



## nao4 (2010 Június 12)

*Pilinszky János: Harmadnapon *

És fölzúgnak a hamuszín egek, 
hajnalfele a ravensbrücki fák. 
És megérzik a fényt a gyökerek. 
És szél támad. És fölzeng a világ.

Mert megölhették hitvány zsoldosok, 
és megszünhetett dobogni szive – 
Harmadnapra legyőzte a halált. 
Et resurrexit tertia die.


----------



## gombfocilabda (2010 Június 12)

jó a forum már sok filmet letöltöttem a legjobb volt a hallo- hallo


----------



## gombfocilabda (2010 Június 12)

szerintem már több a magyar mint canadai


----------



## gombfocilabda (2010 Június 12)

egyik kedven filmem: a jó a rossz és a csúf


----------



## piros55 (2010 Június 12)

*Sziasztok ! Hőség van !*


----------



## katka05 (2010 Június 12)

sziasztok


----------



## ÉnTeŐMiTiŐk (2010 Június 12)

Aha. Mindig van rövidebb út... Köszönöm, bármennyire hihetetlen is!


----------



## ÉnTeŐMiTiŐk (2010 Június 12)

Még egy.


----------



## megamusic (2010 Június 12)

Sziasztok! Szép hétvégét mindenkinek!


----------



## ÉnTeŐMiTiŐk (2010 Június 12)

Még egy. És még egy.


----------



## ÉnTeŐMiTiŐk (2010 Június 12)

Még egy. És még több.


----------



## ÉnTeŐMiTiŐk (2010 Június 12)

Hohó, egy újabb!


----------



## ÉnTeŐMiTiŐk (2010 Június 12)

Ez már tényleg ars...


----------



## ÉnTeŐMiTiŐk (2010 Június 12)

Kreativitást követel.


----------



## ÉnTeŐMiTiŐk (2010 Június 12)

De nem sokat.


----------



## ÉnTeŐMiTiŐk (2010 Június 12)

Ami azt illeti, ez a rövidebb út nem rövid.


----------



## ÉnTeŐMiTiŐk (2010 Június 12)

Sőt! Kifejezetten kellemetlen.


----------



## ÉnTeŐMiTiŐk (2010 Június 12)

Vagy talán tankok. Azokkal könnyebb lenne.


----------



## ÉnTeŐMiTiŐk (2010 Június 12)

S ha nem is, hát megvédene a páncélzat.


----------



## ÉnTeŐMiTiŐk (2010 Június 12)

Bár repülő.


----------



## ÉnTeŐMiTiŐk (2010 Június 12)

Az mindig azt gondolja: fent fogok maradni.


----------



## ÉnTeŐMiTiŐk (2010 Június 12)

Én pedig azt, hogy: le fogsz esni, Barátom.


----------



## ÉnTeŐMiTiŐk (2010 Június 12)

Senkise bánthat, mondja Ő.


----------



## ÉnTeŐMiTiŐk (2010 Június 12)

Akkor mindenki, mondom Én.


----------



## ÉnTeŐMiTiŐk (2010 Június 12)

Mi ez a halandzsa, kérded Te.


----------



## ÉnTeŐMiTiŐk (2010 Június 12)

Mi nem beszél halandzsa, mondják Ők.


----------



## ÉnTeŐMiTiŐk (2010 Június 12)

Ti ki fogtok rekeszteni, mondjuk Mi.


----------



## ÉnTeŐMiTiŐk (2010 Június 12)

Csak őket, mondom Én.


----------



## ÉnTeŐMiTiŐk (2010 Június 12)

De legfőképpen Téged, mondod Te.


----------



## ÉnTeŐMiTiŐk (2010 Június 12)

És azt hiszem, itt a vége. Mondja mindkenki, úgy általában.


----------



## ÉnTeŐMiTiŐk (2010 Június 12)

Még visszatérek, ha megtérek; s bolndságot bolondlyukból tovább mesélek-zenélek. De addig is: henyélek.


----------



## megamusic (2010 Június 12)




----------



## riko24 (2010 Június 12)

há


----------



## riko24 (2010 Június 12)

fdf


----------



## riko24 (2010 Június 12)

hm


----------



## riko24 (2010 Június 12)

ff


----------



## riko24 (2010 Június 12)

igaz


----------



## riko24 (2010 Június 12)

9


----------



## riko24 (2010 Június 12)

gfgh


----------



## riko24 (2010 Június 12)

fghfh


----------



## riko24 (2010 Június 12)

ggg


----------



## riko24 (2010 Június 12)

jjk


----------



## riko24 (2010 Június 12)

bg


----------



## riko24 (2010 Június 12)

jk


----------



## riko24 (2010 Június 12)

jo


----------



## riko24 (2010 Június 12)

szi


----------



## riko24 (2010 Június 12)

nt


----------



## riko24 (2010 Június 12)

ik


----------



## riko24 (2010 Június 12)

sze


----------



## riko24 (2010 Június 12)

jhj


----------



## riko24 (2010 Június 12)

tii5


----------



## riko24 (2010 Június 12)

tuz


----------



## riko24 (2010 Június 12)

abar


----------



## Tjess (2010 Június 12)

Halihó!


----------



## LakiJudit (2010 Június 12)

Sziasztok!
Tudna valaki segíteni, hogyan tudok feltölteni?
Lenne pár keresztszemes mintám.
Köszi előre is.
Judit


----------



## vicay (2010 Június 12)

Sziasztok.


----------



## vicay (2010 Június 12)

Sziasztok.Nekem is az lenne a kérdésem,hogy lehet képeket eltölteni?


----------



## vicay (2010 Június 12)

A választ köszönöm.


----------



## vicay (2010 Június 12)

H


----------



## vicay (2010 Június 12)

e


----------



## vicay (2010 Június 12)

ll


----------



## vicay (2010 Június 12)

o!!!!!!!!!


----------



## vicay (2010 Június 12)

Hali


----------



## vicay (2010 Június 12)

Sziasztok


----------



## vicay (2010 Június 12)

hej


----------



## vicay (2010 Június 12)

Hei


----------



## vicay (2010 Június 12)

Bonjour


----------



## beaa0124 (2010 Június 12)

hali, ennek nagyon örülök


----------



## vicay (2010 Június 12)

ahoj


----------



## vicay (2010 Június 12)

Van itt valaki?


----------



## beaa0124 (2010 Június 12)

naaa


----------



## beaa0124 (2010 Június 12)

hali


----------



## vicay (2010 Június 12)




----------



## beaa0124 (2010 Június 12)

húúú


----------



## vicay (2010 Június 12)

Szia


----------



## beaa0124 (2010 Június 12)

kell 20 hosszászólás


----------



## vicay (2010 Június 12)

Te is új vagy?


----------



## vicay (2010 Június 12)

igen


----------



## beaa0124 (2010 Június 12)

ez olyan, mint a chat?


----------



## beaa0124 (2010 Június 12)

minden egyes bejegyzésem 1 hozzászólásnak felel meg?


----------



## beaa0124 (2010 Június 12)

ez a 8.


----------



## vicay (2010 Június 12)

szerintem igen


----------



## beaa0124 (2010 Június 12)

ti hol laktok?


----------



## vicay (2010 Június 12)

nekem ez a 20.


----------



## beaa0124 (2010 Június 12)

én nyíregyházán


----------



## vicay (2010 Június 12)

Én Debrecen


----------



## beaa0124 (2010 Június 12)

és sikerült letöltened amit szeretnél? írj vissza


----------



## vicay (2010 Június 12)

Akkor szomszédok vagyunk


----------



## vicay (2010 Június 12)

Még nem probáltam


----------



## beaa0124 (2010 Június 12)

*bzhrth bhe*

bzh5zwbwe4


----------



## beaa0124 (2010 Június 12)

hát aha


----------



## beaa0124 (2010 Június 12)

pff, sose lesz meg a 20


----------



## beaa0124 (2010 Június 12)

és hány éves vagy?


----------



## beaa0124 (2010 Június 12)

én 21


----------



## vicay (2010 Június 12)

Nem enged tölteni


----------



## beaa0124 (2010 Június 12)

debrecenben is süt ez a h*lye nap? :S


----------



## beaa0124 (2010 Június 12)

O.O ez nem ééééééér


----------



## beaa0124 (2010 Június 12)




----------



## beaa0124 (2010 Június 12)

megvan a 20 xD


----------



## piros55 (2010 Június 12)

*Hello !*


----------



## Eszty0819 (2010 Június 12)

Szép szombat délutánt


----------



## Kirara24 (2010 Június 12)

ciani IMÁDLAK esezer KÖSZÖNET érte!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Matyee91 (2010 Június 12)

1


----------



## Matyee91 (2010 Június 12)

2


----------



## Matyee91 (2010 Június 12)

3


----------



## Matyee91 (2010 Június 12)

dfetevd


----------



## Matyee91 (2010 Június 12)

ddwesrwe


----------



## Matyee91 (2010 Június 12)

dewsqaqw


----------



## Matyee91 (2010 Június 12)

7


----------



## Matyee91 (2010 Június 12)

8


----------



## Matyee91 (2010 Június 12)

sweedex


----------



## Matyee91 (2010 Június 12)

10


----------



## Matyee91 (2010 Június 12)

frzjuj


----------



## Matyee91 (2010 Június 12)

ololuiku


----------



## Matyee91 (2010 Június 12)

13


----------



## Matyee91 (2010 Június 12)

14


----------



## Matyee91 (2010 Június 12)

cefertrhn


----------



## Matyee91 (2010 Június 12)

iufrdfkjk


----------



## Matyee91 (2010 Június 12)

17


----------



## Matyee91 (2010 Június 12)

18


----------



## Matyee91 (2010 Június 12)

19


----------



## Matyee91 (2010 Június 12)

20!


----------



## Matyee91 (2010 Június 12)

s


----------



## mix (2010 Június 12)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


efef


----------



## Zsolt_ (2010 Június 12)

okés, élni kell a lehetőséggel


----------



## tmarci03 (2010 Június 12)

*hali*

Sziasztok!


----------



## tmarci03 (2010 Június 12)

*hi*

123 próba


----------



## tmarci03 (2010 Június 12)

**

kiss


----------



## tmarci03 (2010 Június 12)

*alakul*

alakul a fórum, jó lesz


----------



## tmarci03 (2010 Június 12)

*sok jó dolog van*

sok jó dolog van


----------



## tmarci03 (2010 Június 12)

*5*

5


----------



## tmarci03 (2010 Június 12)

6


----------



## tmarci03 (2010 Június 12)

7


----------



## tmarci03 (2010 Június 12)

88


----------



## tmarci03 (2010 Június 12)

9 lassan megvan


----------



## tmarci03 (2010 Június 12)

10


----------



## tmarci03 (2010 Június 12)

ráadás


----------



## Warndog (2010 Június 12)

szolok


----------



## Warndog (2010 Június 12)

fgfdhgfdh


----------



## Warndog (2010 Június 12)

hjhgj


----------



## Warndog (2010 Június 12)

jhhgjhgjhgjh


----------



## Warndog (2010 Június 12)

hjhgjhgjhgkjjkjk


----------



## Warndog (2010 Június 12)

df


----------



## Warndog (2010 Június 12)

h


----------



## Warndog (2010 Június 12)

j


----------



## Warndog (2010 Június 13)

lé


----------



## SkarlátRamy (2010 Június 13)

*^^*

Jajj hasznos funkció ^^


----------



## Warndog (2010 Június 13)

gc


----------



## SkarlátRamy (2010 Június 13)

de eleve két napig regisztrált kell legyek -.-'' szal várhatok 2 napig a letöltésre, és én Belgiumban élek nem is Kanadában XD bááár a legjobb barátom Kanadában született


----------



## SkarlátRamy (2010 Június 13)

amm kinek szurkoltok a VB-n?


----------



## monika731007 (2010 Június 13)

*))*

nagyon klassz az oldal)


----------



## SkarlátRamy (2010 Június 13)

mondjuk hülye vagyok, most h belegondolok Kanadaiak gondolom USA-nak szurkoltok nem?


----------



## SkarlátRamy (2010 Június 13)

1-1 lett USA vs Anglia  nagy mázli volt mit ne mondjak, kapushibának köszönni azt az 1 pontot Xp


----------



## Warndog (2010 Június 13)

élé


----------



## SkarlátRamy (2010 Június 13)

élé?


----------



## Warndog (2010 Június 13)

fdf


----------



## SkarlátRamy (2010 Június 13)

legyen hát fdf


----------



## Warndog (2010 Június 13)

j


----------



## Warndog (2010 Június 13)

kj


----------



## aasmodeus (2010 Június 13)

nekem 20 hsz után sem engedi a letöltést, pedig a regem is már vagy 1 hetes...


----------



## aasmodeus (2010 Június 13)

hstrh


----------



## mik40 (2010 Június 13)

ok


----------



## mik40 (2010 Június 13)

nekem se


----------



## mik40 (2010 Június 13)

fsdfsd


----------



## mik40 (2010 Június 13)

ghzrwert


----------



## mik40 (2010 Június 13)

nem megy


----------



## mik40 (2010 Június 13)

nem megy és nem megy


----------



## mik40 (2010 Június 13)

akkor se


----------



## mik40 (2010 Június 13)

miért


----------



## mik40 (2010 Június 13)

most se


----------



## mik40 (2010 Június 13)

nem és nem


----------



## mik40 (2010 Június 13)

talán most


----------



## viaa (2010 Június 13)

akkor 20hsz után se fogok tudni letöltenii??


----------



## viaa (2010 Június 13)

van egy ismerősöm aki már próbálkozott ezen az oldalon és neki se ment:neutral:


----------



## viaa (2010 Június 13)

remélem azért majd sikrül


----------



## viaa (2010 Június 13)

sz


----------



## viaa (2010 Június 13)

i


----------



## viaa (2010 Június 13)

a


----------



## viaa (2010 Június 13)

sz


----------



## viaa (2010 Június 13)

t


----------



## viaa (2010 Június 13)

o


----------



## viaa (2010 Június 13)

k


----------



## viaa (2010 Június 13)

jujj már csak 9hsz kell


----------



## Dickó (2010 Június 13)

1


----------



## Dickó (2010 Június 13)

2


----------



## Dickó (2010 Június 13)

3


----------



## Dickó (2010 Június 13)

4


----------



## Dickó (2010 Június 13)

5


----------



## Dickó (2010 Június 13)

6


----------



## Dickó (2010 Június 13)

7


----------



## Dickó (2010 Június 13)

8


----------



## Dickó (2010 Június 13)

9


----------



## Dickó (2010 Június 13)

10


----------



## Dickó (2010 Június 13)

11


----------



## Dickó (2010 Június 13)

12


----------



## Dickó (2010 Június 13)

13


----------



## Dickó (2010 Június 13)

16


----------



## Dickó (2010 Június 13)

17


----------



## Dickó (2010 Június 13)

18


----------



## Dickó (2010 Június 13)

19


----------



## Dickó (2010 Június 13)

20


----------



## adorjanorsi (2010 Június 13)

szia Orsi vagyok Budapestről


----------



## adorjanorsi (2010 Június 13)

1


----------



## adorjanorsi (2010 Június 13)

01.


----------



## adorjanorsi (2010 Június 13)

02.


----------



## adorjanorsi (2010 Június 13)

03.


----------



## adorjanorsi (2010 Június 13)

04.


----------



## adorjanorsi (2010 Június 13)

05.


----------



## adorjanorsi (2010 Június 13)

06.


----------



## adorjanorsi (2010 Június 13)

07.


----------



## adorjanorsi (2010 Június 13)

08.


----------



## adorjanorsi (2010 Június 13)

09.


----------



## adorjanorsi (2010 Június 13)

10.


----------



## adorjanorsi (2010 Június 13)

11.


----------



## adorjanorsi (2010 Június 13)

12.


----------



## adorjanorsi (2010 Június 13)

13.


----------



## adorjanorsi (2010 Június 13)

14.


----------



## adorjanorsi (2010 Június 13)

15.


----------



## adorjanorsi (2010 Június 13)

16.


----------



## adorjanorsi (2010 Június 13)

17.


----------



## adorjanorsi (2010 Június 13)

18.


----------



## adorjanorsi (2010 Június 13)

19.


----------



## adorjanorsi (2010 Június 13)

20.


----------



## viaa (2010 Június 13)




----------



## Dyka94 (2010 Június 13)

1


----------



## mbarbi (2010 Június 13)

**


----------



## kissnigga (2010 Június 13)

hááé


----------



## kissnigga (2010 Június 13)

erzsi mama


----------



## BlanQ (2010 Június 13)

00


----------



## BlanQ (2010 Június 13)

11


----------



## BlanQ (2010 Június 13)

22


----------



## BlanQ (2010 Június 13)

33


----------



## BlanQ (2010 Június 13)

44


----------



## BlanQ (2010 Június 13)

55


----------



## BlanQ (2010 Június 13)

66


----------



## BlanQ (2010 Június 13)

szomszéd bácsi


----------



## BlanQ (2010 Június 13)

tarkamalac


----------



## BlanQ (2010 Június 13)

hangszóró


----------



## BlanQ (2010 Június 13)

gyorsválaszküldése


----------



## BlanQ (2010 Június 13)

betű


----------



## BlanQ (2010 Június 13)

abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvxyz


----------



## BlanQ (2010 Június 13)

farmarany


----------



## BlanQ (2010 Június 13)

nem tom


----------



## BlanQ (2010 Június 13)

hsdfvgd


----------



## BlanQ (2010 Június 13)

nyolvankettő


----------



## BlanQ (2010 Június 13)

magas de alacsony.szép de csúnya.hosszú de rövid.


----------



## BlanQ (2010 Június 13)

ventillátor fújja a hideget


----------



## BlanQ (2010 Június 13)

aranyhal a wc-ben


----------



## mike04 (2010 Június 13)

én


----------



## mike04 (2010 Június 13)

is


----------



## mike04 (2010 Június 13)

szeretném


----------



## mike04 (2010 Június 13)

megköszönni


----------



## mike04 (2010 Június 13)

a


----------



## mike04 (2010 Június 13)

lehetőséget


----------



## mike04 (2010 Június 13)

20


----------



## mike04 (2010 Június 13)

hozzászólás


----------



## mike04 (2010 Június 13)

elküldéséhez


----------



## mike04 (2010 Június 13)

eme


----------



## mike04 (2010 Június 13)

topikban


----------



## mike04 (2010 Június 13)

igazán


----------



## mike04 (2010 Június 13)

nagy


----------



## mike04 (2010 Június 13)

segitség


----------



## mike04 (2010 Június 13)

ez


----------



## mike04 (2010 Június 13)

az áhitott


----------



## mike04 (2010 Június 13)

könyv


----------



## mike04 (2010 Június 13)

letöltéséhez


----------



## mike04 (2010 Június 13)

mégegyszer


----------



## mike04 (2010 Június 13)

köszönöm


----------



## mike04 (2010 Június 13)

szép hete kivánok:mike


----------



## Dina2424 (2010 Június 13)

Köszönöm a fórumokat, nagyon jók!


----------



## esparzs (2010 Június 13)

sziasztok, itt minden oké?


----------



## Dina2424 (2010 Június 13)

Köszönöm a lehetőséget a fórumhoz való csatlakozáshoz.


----------



## gothicmetal (2010 Június 13)

Szép estét!


----------



## formica (2010 Június 13)

Mosolygós szép napot!


----------



## formica (2010 Június 13)

*lép*cső


----------



## maitra (2010 Június 13)

Köszönöm a sok-sok kincset, melyet megosztatok a kíváncsi fórumozókkal.


----------



## mokuska666 (2010 Június 13)

Meg nem tolthetek le,de ahogyan olvasgatom itt a dolgokat,jonak bizonyulnak......


----------



## Silverseagull (2010 Június 13)

*Üdvözlet!*

Szép vasárnap estét, üdv. mindenkinek!


----------



## Silverseagull (2010 Június 13)

Nagyon köszönöm a sok kincset!


----------



## Silverseagull (2010 Június 13)

"Nem akkor alkottál tökéleteset, ha már nem tudsz mit hozzátenni, hanem ha már nem tudsz mit elvenni belőle." Saint-Exupéry


----------



## barbica (2010 Június 13)

**

1


----------



## barbica (2010 Június 13)

*hi*

love


----------



## Silverseagull (2010 Június 13)

Silverseagull írta:


> Szép vasárnap estét, üdv. mindenkinek!


 
És sikeres hetet!


----------



## barbica (2010 Június 13)

*m*

m


----------



## barbica (2010 Június 13)

*...*

::


----------



## barbica (2010 Június 13)

**

...


----------



## barbica (2010 Június 13)

*hol jár az eszem*

gyönyörű szám...


----------



## szirgabor (2010 Június 13)

*Nem értem*

Nem értem...
Itt miért nincs több hozzászólás február óta?
Azóta senki nem szeret senkit???


----------



## szirgabor (2010 Június 13)

*Üdv!*

Köszönöm a lehetőséget!
Üdvözlok mindenkit!


----------



## Moira545 (2010 Június 13)

*[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, Sans-serif]Minden szó a teljességet töri darabokra. Csak a csend igaz. (Biegelbauer Pál)[/FONT]*


----------



## Greenbeat (2010 Június 13)

Jó reggelt


----------



## Greenbeat (2010 Június 13)

Szóval ha ide irok valamit 20x egymás után, akkor jó is vagyok?


----------



## Marika1025 (2010 Június 13)

Gratulálok a finom receptekhez. Igyekszem sorban kipróbálni őket.


----------



## Marika1025 (2010 Június 13)

Miként tudom összehozni a 20 üzenetet?


----------



## Greenbeat (2010 Június 13)

Dazderuvnye


----------



## Marika1025 (2010 Június 13)

Szenvedélyesen gyűjtöm a recepteket. Ez is egyféle betegség?


----------



## Greenbeat (2010 Június 13)

Avanti! Avanti!


----------



## Marika1025 (2010 Június 13)

b.p. Köszönöm a heti étrendet.


----------



## Marika1025 (2010 Június 13)

Zsofi 19, köszi a remek recepteket.


----------



## Marika1025 (2010 Június 13)

Az új tagok tájékoztatója nem létezik, csak ál linkek?


----------



## Marika1025 (2010 Június 13)

Nektek hogy sikerült összehozni a 20 üzenetet?


----------



## Greenbeat (2010 Június 14)

ttttttt


----------



## Greenbeat (2010 Június 14)

jelen vagyok már


----------



## Greenbeat (2010 Június 14)

már csak 9x kell hozzászólnopm...l


----------



## Greenbeat (2010 Június 14)

éés meg lesz a kis könyvecske...


----------



## Greenbeat (2010 Június 14)

..........


----------



## Greenbeat (2010 Június 14)

...............


----------



## Greenbeat (2010 Június 14)

bjkdkd


----------



## Greenbeat (2010 Június 14)

efefwfdr


----------



## Greenbeat (2010 Június 14)

fwfwefdfweffr


----------



## Greenbeat (2010 Június 14)

wedwe3ffffffeeeeffffsssdddssssdsdsdasaas


----------



## Greenbeat (2010 Június 14)

dddddddddddddfsdcdfdd


----------



## Greenbeat (2010 Június 14)

defewdvfdscsfvsddvsvfsdv


----------



## Greenbeat (2010 Június 14)

sdfgdfsdfvsdfvdfvsdsdvsdfvsdxdsdfsdvdsvsdsfwfwrweswrvdvvfvfwewerwdsdf


----------



## demag (2010 Június 14)

abcd


----------



## demag (2010 Június 14)

efg


----------



## demag (2010 Június 14)

hijk


----------



## demag (2010 Június 14)

lmnop


----------



## demag (2010 Június 14)

rstu


----------



## demag (2010 Június 14)

vwzxy


----------



## demag (2010 Június 14)

unalmas csak így írni


----------



## demag (2010 Június 14)

valami értelmesebb kellene


----------



## demag (2010 Június 14)

de már mindent elmondtak


----------



## demag (2010 Június 14)

előttem


----------



## demag (2010 Június 14)

nem szeretem


----------



## demag (2010 Június 14)

ismételgetni


----------



## demag (2010 Június 14)

mások szavait


----------



## demag (2010 Június 14)

jelen


----------



## demag (2010 Június 14)

vagyok


----------



## demag (2010 Június 14)

elértem a 20-at


----------



## demag (2010 Június 14)

még kell várni 2 napot??????


----------



## piros55 (2010 Június 14)

*Jó reggelt !*


----------



## rrnora (2010 Június 14)

1


----------



## rrnora (2010 Június 14)

2


----------



## szaszern (2010 Június 14)

Jó reggelt kivánok!


----------



## rrnora (2010 Június 14)

3


----------



## rrnora (2010 Június 14)

4


----------



## rrnora (2010 Június 14)

5


----------



## rrnora (2010 Június 14)

6


----------



## rrnora (2010 Június 14)

7


----------



## rrnora (2010 Június 14)

8


----------



## rrnora (2010 Június 14)

9


----------



## rrnora (2010 Június 14)

10


----------



## katka05 (2010 Június 14)

sziasztok


----------



## rrnora (2010 Június 14)

11


----------



## rrnora (2010 Június 14)

12


----------



## rrnora (2010 Június 14)

13


----------



## rrnora (2010 Június 14)

14


----------



## rrnora (2010 Június 14)

15


----------



## bakkersystem (2010 Június 14)

16


----------



## rrnora (2010 Június 14)

16


----------



## rrnora (2010 Június 14)

17


----------



## rrnora (2010 Június 14)

18


----------



## rrnora (2010 Június 14)

19


----------



## rrnora (2010 Június 14)

20


----------



## peetorpeet (2010 Június 14)

Sziasztok


----------



## peetorpeet (2010 Június 14)

A sikerhez vezető út karbantartás miatt zárva!


----------



## peetorpeet (2010 Június 14)

Miért nem lehet József Attilával barkochbázni??
Mert Ő folyton csak a Mamára gondol!


----------



## peetorpeet (2010 Június 14)

A szamárfül az origami legegyszerûbb változata.


----------



## peetorpeet (2010 Június 14)

Az átlagember alvásigénye: még öt perc.


----------



## peetorpeet (2010 Június 14)

"A titoktartás egy olyan szilárd halmazállapotú anyag, amely alkoholban
oldódik."


----------



## rrnora (2010 Június 14)

21


----------



## peetorpeet (2010 Június 14)

"A sör annak bizonyítéka, hogy Isten szeret minket és azt szeretné, hogy boldogok legyünk."


----------



## peetorpeet (2010 Június 14)

Semmi sem lehetetlen, ha fogalmad sincs, miről beszélsz!


----------



## peetorpeet (2010 Június 14)

A legtöbb ember az élet velejárójaként tekint a félelmekre, azt gondolja, hogy ez egy természetes rossz, kezelni és elviselni kell, mert megszüntetni nem lehet. De ez nem igaz! A félelmeket ugyanis meg lehet szüntetni, ha megérjük a működésüket, ha megtaláljuk a keletkezésük okát.
Ehhez jó mélyen magunkba kell mélyedni, a legjobb erre a meditáció, és megkeresni, hogy honnan erednek a félelmek, mi a kiváltójuk és hogyan lehet csírájában feloldani azokat?!


----------



## peetorpeet (2010 Június 14)




----------



## natioldalasi (2010 Június 14)

A 14 ről (1 + 4) mindjárt az 5 jut eszembe, az isteni ember jelképe, aki teljesítette a valódi küldetést.


----------



## boyocska (2010 Június 14)

Megjöttem, sziasztok


----------



## boyocska (2010 Június 14)

A kék folt - ütések nyoma, fájdalom érzése, és kit nem ért ütés? Ha a hajszálerek törékenyek -rettentő betegség ez-, a simogatásnak is nyoma marad. És a kék folt színt vált lassan, mintha süllyedne, lilás lesz, és sárga folt lesz, mintha a bőr alá süllyedne, láthatatlanul mind mélyebbre, az idegekbe, az életrajzunkba, oda, ahol nem múlik el soha. Ütés ütés mellé, kék, belső égbolt, kalapácsütések kovácsolta kék égbolt.


----------



## boyocska (2010 Június 14)

Nyilvánvaló, hogy vagy szeret az ember, vagy szeretik: ezt a váltóáramot a természet kérlelhetetlen következetességgel szervezte meg. Az összhang legtökéletesebb és legszerencsésebb formája, mikor az egyik különösebb lázadozás nélkül tűri, hogy a másik szeresse. A természet végül is kegyes: igaz, soha nem adja meg, hogy az szeressen, akitől ezt reméljük, de módot ad arra, hogy korlátlanul szeressük azt is, aki bennünket nem szeret. Márai Sándor


----------



## boyocska (2010 Június 14)

Nem az a fájdalom, amitől könnyes a szem, hanem amit egy életen át hordunk mosolyogva, csendesen. Goethe


----------



## gothicmetal (2010 Június 14)

Szép napot!


----------



## viragaruslany (2010 Június 14)

*elgondolkodtató*

Sziasztok
Nemrég olvastam, gondoltam továbbkűldöm nektek is. Hogy tetszik?

Kellemes szép napot mindenkinek!



Két kis magzat beszélget egy anya hasában:
-Te hiszel a születés utáni életben?
-Természetesen. A születés után valaminek következnie kell. Talán itt is azért vagyunk, hogy felkészüljünk arra, ami ezután következik. 
-Butaság, semmiféle élet nem létezik a születés után. Egyébként is, hogyan nézne ki?
-Azt pontosan nem tudom, de biztosan több fény lesz ott, mint itt. Talán a saját lábunkon fogunk járni, és majd a szájunkkal eszünk. 
-Hát ez ostobaság! Járni nem lehet. És szájjal enni - ez meg végképp nevetséges! Hiszen mi a köldökzsinóron keresztül táplálkozunk. De mondok én neked valamit: a születés utáni életet kizárhatjuk, mert a köldökzsinór már most túlságosan rövid. 
-De, de, valami biztosan lesz. Csak valószínűleg minden egy kicsit másképpen, mint amihez itt hozzászoktunk.
-De hát onnan még soha senki nem tért vissza. A születéssel ez az élet egyszerűen véget ér. Különben is, az élet nem más, mint örökös zsúfoltság a sötétben. 
-Én nem tudom pontosan, milyen lesz, ha megszületünk, de mindenesetre meglátjuk a mamát, és ő majd gondoskodik rólunk.
-A mamát? Te hiszel a mamában? És szerinted ő mégis hol van?
-Hát mindenütt körülöttünk! Benne és neki köszönhetően élünk. Nélküle egyáltalán nem lennénk. 
-Ezt nem hiszem! Én soha, semmiféle mamát nem láttam, tehát nyilvánvaló, hogy nincs is.
-No, de néha, amikor csendben vagyunk, halljuk, ahogy énekel, és azt is érezzük, ahogy simogatja körülöttünk a világot. Tudod, én tényleg azt hiszem, hogy az igazi élet még csak ezután vár ránk........


----------



## boyocska (2010 Június 14)

meleg van


----------



## boyocska (2010 Június 14)

ez szép volt, Virágáruslány


----------



## bejgir (2010 Június 14)

Sziasztok


----------



## Lane (2010 Június 14)

köszi


----------



## Lane (2010 Június 14)

hello


----------



## lindus (2010 Június 14)

Nagyon nagyon meleg van.És utálom a légkondit is!


----------



## teve00 (2010 Június 14)

Jelen!


----------



## teve00 (2010 Június 14)

És ismét jelen!


----------



## debugger (2010 Június 14)

1


----------



## debugger (2010 Június 14)

2


----------



## debugger (2010 Június 14)

3


----------



## debugger (2010 Június 14)

4


----------



## debugger (2010 Június 14)

5


----------



## debugger (2010 Június 14)

6


----------



## debugger (2010 Június 14)

7


----------



## Lizzy06 (2010 Június 14)

hali


----------



## debugger (2010 Június 14)

8


----------



## Lizzy06 (2010 Június 14)

14


----------



## debugger (2010 Június 14)

9


----------



## Lizzy06 (2010 Június 14)

13


----------



## Lizzy06 (2010 Június 14)

12


----------



## Lizzy06 (2010 Június 14)

11


----------



## debugger (2010 Június 14)

10


----------



## debugger (2010 Június 14)

11


----------



## debugger (2010 Június 14)

12


----------



## Etele77 (2010 Június 14)

13


----------



## debugger (2010 Június 14)

13


----------



## Lizzy06 (2010 Június 14)

10


----------



## Lizzy06 (2010 Június 14)

9


----------



## debugger (2010 Június 14)

14


----------



## debugger (2010 Június 14)

15


----------



## debugger (2010 Június 14)

16


----------



## Lizzy06 (2010 Június 14)

8


----------



## Lizzy06 (2010 Június 14)

7


----------



## debugger (2010 Június 14)

17


----------



## Lizzy06 (2010 Június 14)

6


----------



## Lizzy06 (2010 Június 14)

6


----------



## Lizzy06 (2010 Június 14)

4


----------



## Lizzy06 (2010 Június 14)

3


----------



## Lizzy06 (2010 Június 14)

2


----------



## Lizzy06 (2010 Június 14)

1


----------



## Lizzy06 (2010 Június 14)

0 :d:d


----------



## farkaseszter22 (2010 Június 14)

Nekem már 21 hozzászólásom van ,túl vagyok a két napon is, és igyekeztem értelmes hozzászólásokat írni, mégsem megy a letöltés. MIÉRTTTTT????????


----------



## MissLara (2010 Június 14)

köszi


----------



## MissLara (2010 Június 14)

l


----------



## MissLara (2010 Június 14)

2


----------



## MissLara (2010 Június 14)

4


----------



## MissLara (2010 Június 14)

5


----------



## uvegesmaria (2010 Június 14)

*köszönet*

uvegesmaria


----------



## MissLara (2010 Június 14)

6


----------



## MissLara (2010 Június 14)

7


----------



## MissLara (2010 Június 14)

8


----------



## MissLara (2010 Június 14)

9


----------



## MissLara (2010 Június 14)

10


----------



## MissLara (2010 Június 14)

11


----------



## MissLara (2010 Június 14)

12


----------



## MissLara (2010 Június 14)

13


----------



## MissLara (2010 Június 14)

14


----------



## MissLara (2010 Június 14)

15


----------



## MissLara (2010 Június 14)

16


----------



## MissLara (2010 Június 14)

17


----------



## MissLara (2010 Június 14)

18


----------



## MissLara (2010 Június 14)

19


----------



## MissLara (2010 Június 14)

20


----------



## Silverseagull (2010 Június 14)

Üdvözöllek!


----------



## Silverseagull (2010 Június 14)

Nagyon köszönöm Nektek a sok hasznos letöltést!


----------



## Silverseagull (2010 Június 14)

Silverseagull írta:


> Nagyon köszönöm Nektek a sok hasznos letöltést!


 Csakhát még pár üzenet kellene!


----------



## Silverseagull (2010 Június 14)

13


----------



## Silverseagull (2010 Június 14)

12


----------



## Silverseagull (2010 Június 14)

11


----------



## Silverseagull (2010 Június 14)

10


----------



## Silverseagull (2010 Június 14)

Eddig jó!


----------



## Silverseagull (2010 Június 14)

8


----------



## Silverseagull (2010 Június 14)

7


----------



## Silverseagull (2010 Június 14)

6


----------



## Silverseagull (2010 Június 14)

5


----------



## Silverseagull (2010 Június 14)

4 Akár..


----------



## Silverseagull (2010 Június 14)

3 a


----------



## Silverseagull (2010 Június 14)

2 rajtnál!


----------



## Silverseagull (2010 Június 14)

1


----------



## Silverseagull (2010 Június 14)

És megvan! És mégegyszer köszönöm a sok -sok értékes kincset! Szeretem ezt az oldalt!


----------



## csiguci2000 (2010 Június 14)

1


----------



## csiguci2000 (2010 Június 14)

2


----------



## csiguci2000 (2010 Június 14)

3


----------



## csiguci2000 (2010 Június 14)

4


----------



## csiguci2000 (2010 Június 14)

5


----------



## csiguci2000 (2010 Június 14)

6


----------



## csiguci2000 (2010 Június 14)

7


----------



## csiguci2000 (2010 Június 14)

8


----------



## csiguci2000 (2010 Június 14)

9


----------



## csiguci2000 (2010 Június 14)

10


----------



## csiguci2000 (2010 Június 14)

11


----------



## csiguci2000 (2010 Június 14)

12


----------



## csiguci2000 (2010 Június 14)

13


----------



## csiguci2000 (2010 Június 14)

14


----------



## csiguci2000 (2010 Június 14)

15


----------



## csiguci2000 (2010 Június 14)

16


----------



## csiguci2000 (2010 Június 14)

17


----------



## csiguci2000 (2010 Június 14)

18


----------



## csiguci2000 (2010 Június 14)

19


----------



## csiguci2000 (2010 Június 14)

és húúúsz!!! 20


----------



## madar1003 (2010 Június 14)

szia


----------



## haunty (2010 Június 14)

1


----------



## haunty (2010 Június 14)

2


----------



## haunty (2010 Június 14)

3


----------



## haunty (2010 Június 14)

4


----------



## haunty (2010 Június 14)

5


----------



## haunty (2010 Június 14)

6


----------



## haunty (2010 Június 14)

7


----------



## haunty (2010 Június 14)

8


----------



## haunty (2010 Június 14)

9


----------



## cifko (2010 Június 14)

1


----------



## haunty (2010 Június 14)

10


----------



## cifko (2010 Június 14)

2


----------



## cifko (2010 Június 14)

3


----------



## haunty (2010 Június 14)

11


----------



## haunty (2010 Június 14)

12


----------



## cifko (2010 Június 14)

4


----------



## haunty (2010 Június 14)

13


----------



## haunty (2010 Június 14)

hello cifko!


----------



## haunty (2010 Június 14)

15


----------



## haunty (2010 Június 14)

16


----------



## haunty (2010 Június 14)

17


----------



## haunty (2010 Június 14)

*18*


----------



## cifko (2010 Június 14)

5


----------



## haunty (2010 Június 14)

*19*


----------



## SZINTIMANN (2010 Június 14)

Üdv Mindenkinek!


----------



## haunty (2010 Június 14)

*20*


----------



## cifko (2010 Június 14)

szia


----------



## haunty (2010 Június 14)

Hi szintimann!


----------



## cifko (2010 Június 14)

7


----------



## cifko (2010 Június 14)

8


----------



## cifko (2010 Június 14)

9


----------



## cifko (2010 Június 14)

10


----------



## cifko (2010 Június 14)

11


----------



## cifko (2010 Június 14)

12


----------



## cifko (2010 Június 14)

13


----------



## cifko (2010 Június 14)

14


----------



## cifko (2010 Június 14)

15


----------



## cifko (2010 Június 14)

16


----------



## cifko (2010 Június 14)

17


----------



## cifko (2010 Június 14)

18


----------



## cifko (2010 Június 14)

19


----------



## cifko (2010 Június 14)

sirály


----------



## cifko (2010 Június 14)

21


----------



## piros55 (2010 Június 14)

*Üdv.Mindenkinek !*


----------



## herobence (2010 Június 14)

hello mindenki


----------



## herobence (2010 Június 14)

én egy


----------



## herobence (2010 Június 14)

buborékos konzervtintahal macskaszőrmártásban,


----------



## herobence (2010 Június 14)

pixelzsonglőr bohócorrú


----------



## herobence (2010 Június 14)

teljesem átlagos ember vagyok


----------



## herobence (2010 Június 14)

magamról csak annyit, hogy egysebesség kétkerék háromigazság, extraball és optikai karakterfelismerés de a lényeg hogy a két kezemmel elérjem az utca két oldalát.


----------



## herobence (2010 Június 14)

Xd


----------



## herobence (2010 Június 14)

beteg vagyok nemkicsit,


----------



## herobence (2010 Június 14)

de nembaj


----------



## herobence (2010 Június 14)

nemsokára meglesz a


----------



## herobence (2010 Június 14)

20 comment


----------



## herobence (2010 Június 14)

kemény mi?


----------



## herobence (2010 Június 14)

meleg van, de


----------



## herobence (2010 Június 14)

legalább nem esik az esző


----------



## herobence (2010 Június 14)

*eső


----------



## herobence (2010 Június 14)

jajjj ez a fáradtságggg


----------



## bennyy (2010 Június 14)

Köszönjük!!!


----------



## tomate93 (2010 Június 14)

Sziasztok!


----------



## herobence (2010 Június 14)

- pár betű


----------



## herobence (2010 Június 14)

Hello all


----------



## tomate93 (2010 Június 14)

Nálunk 30 fok van


----------



## herobence (2010 Június 14)

Figyelem az ajtók zárulnak. A következő üzenetben elköszönök XD


----------



## herobence (2010 Június 14)

Itt az idő a letöltésre


----------



## bennyy (2010 Június 14)

Az iszapos viz kitisztul, ha háborítatlanul áll, ugyanígy tisztul ki az elme is, ha hagyják lecsendesedni.


----------



## tomate93 (2010 Június 14)

én


----------



## tomate93 (2010 Június 14)

ki?


----------



## bennyy (2010 Június 14)

' Osho sohasem született, sohasem halt meg, csupán látogatást tett a Föld bolygón '


----------



## tomate93 (2010 Június 14)

HÁT én


----------



## bennyy (2010 Június 14)

az igazság. Az igazság nem olyan valami, amit létre kell hozni, nem olyan valami, ami messze van. Az igazság itt van és most


----------



## bennyy (2010 Június 14)

Az igazság körülvesz, ahogy az óceán körülveszi a halat


----------



## tomate93 (2010 Június 14)

ki látogatott a Földre?


----------



## bennyy (2010 Június 14)

A hal nem tudatos, nem lehet tudatos, mert az óceánban született, mindig is ott élt, része az óceánnak, ahogy minden hullám is része az óceánnak


----------



## tomate93 (2010 Június 14)

Főleg ha a tányéromon van


----------



## tomate93 (2010 Június 14)

persze tudatosan


----------



## bennyy (2010 Június 14)

Osho


----------



## bennyy (2010 Június 14)

Olyan ez, mint amikor egy csepp az óceánba hullik, vagy amikor maga az óceán hullik bele a cseppbe


----------



## Marika1025 (2010 Június 14)

Köszi


----------



## tomate93 (2010 Június 14)

na nem bunko akarok lenni


----------



## bennyy (2010 Június 14)

Amint megérted, hogy az élet és minden kapcsolata a képzelet teremtménye, nem hadakozol többé az élet ellen, és a megértés segít gazdagabbá tenned a kapcsolataidat.


----------



## tomate93 (2010 Június 14)

ne haragudj de ki az a Osho ?


----------



## bennyy (2010 Június 14)

Most, hogy már tudod, hogy a kapcsolatok a képzelet teremtményei, miért nem fordítasz még több képzeletet rájuk?


----------



## tomate93 (2010 Június 14)

esik esik esik


----------



## tomate93 (2010 Június 14)

már csak 9 hozzászólás


----------



## bennyy (2010 Június 14)

Osho a XX. század egyik legnagyobb misztikusa volt.


----------



## tomate93 (2010 Június 14)

my name is OPTIMUS PRIME


----------



## tomate93 (2010 Június 14)

kössz szépen válaszod


----------



## bennyy (2010 Június 14)

Eckhart Tole a másik,de Ő még él


----------



## tomate93 (2010 Június 14)

már csak 5


----------



## tomate93 (2010 Június 14)

Róla se hallottam sajnos


----------



## bennyy (2010 Június 14)

Ha van valamid, megosztod másokkal, de elégedett vagy úgy, ahogy vagy. Minden szeretet a képzelet teremtménye, de nem negatív értelemben, ahogyan ezt a kifejezést általában használni szokták. A képzelet isteni képesség.


----------



## tomate93 (2010 Június 14)

most éppen jég esik


----------



## tomate93 (2010 Június 14)

szerencse hogy bent vagyok


----------



## bennyy (2010 Június 14)

hol?


----------



## tomate93 (2010 Június 14)

2010-06-14


----------



## bennyy (2010 Június 14)

még szerencse


----------



## tomate93 (2010 Június 14)

Somogy Megye-Lad


----------



## bennyy (2010 Június 14)

na már csak 1-et


----------



## tomate93 (2010 Június 14)

Fasza


----------



## bennyy (2010 Június 14)

nekem még 4-et


----------



## Marika1025 (2010 Június 14)

K


----------



## tomate93 (2010 Június 14)

22-nél tartok ennyi elég lesz! NA SZEVASZ !


----------



## bennyy (2010 Június 14)

3 a magyar igazság


----------



## bennyy (2010 Június 14)

hello-bello


----------



## tomate93 (2010 Június 14)

Siess Gyorsan


----------



## Szaszi80 (2010 Június 14)

Hi 8


----------



## bennyy (2010 Június 14)

igyekszem


----------



## Marika1025 (2010 Június 14)

A


----------



## bennyy (2010 Június 14)

na itt vagyok


----------



## Marika1025 (2010 Június 14)

*nm*


----------



## igor2603 (2010 Június 14)

*szia*

Szia.i. nem szükséges 20 megjegyzések letölteni egy fájl: bárki lehet beszélni angol kérem?


----------



## igor2603 (2010 Június 14)

Kérem ..................Kérem Kérem Kérem


----------



## bnorka (2010 Június 14)

Jó ötleteket találtam a topikban!


----------



## Hermes65 (2010 Június 14)

fsknll


----------



## Pusi10 (2010 Június 14)

én is


----------



## Pusi10 (2010 Június 14)

próba


----------



## Pusi10 (2010 Június 14)

üzengetés


----------



## Pusi10 (2010 Június 14)

pár db


----------



## Pusi10 (2010 Június 14)

uccso


----------



## Pusi10 (2010 Június 14)

még egy


----------



## Martin1996 (2010 Június 14)

Jelen


----------



## Martin1996 (2010 Június 14)

itt vagyok


----------



## Martin1996 (2010 Június 14)

nagyon jó ,
hogy van egy ilyen hely!!


----------



## Martin1996 (2010 Június 14)

Szia


----------



## Martin1996 (2010 Június 14)

jó


----------



## Martin1996 (2010 Június 14)

nagyon jó


----------



## Martin1996 (2010 Június 14)

Köszi szépen ezt a helyet


----------



## Martin1996 (2010 Június 14)

1


----------



## Martin1996 (2010 Június 14)

tökéletes


----------



## Martin1996 (2010 Június 14)

már csak egy pár


----------



## Martin1996 (2010 Június 14)

már nem sok


----------



## Martin1996 (2010 Június 14)

csak néhány


----------



## Martin1996 (2010 Június 14)

nagyon kell az a húsz


----------



## Martin1996 (2010 Június 14)

de már nem kell sok


----------



## Martin1996 (2010 Június 14)

jó ez hogy 20 mp kell várni


----------



## Martin1996 (2010 Június 14)

hogy előtt vesszőt teszünk ,de mindegy


----------



## Martin1996 (2010 Június 14)

ezt nem értem


----------



## Martin1996 (2010 Június 14)

na,de mindegy


----------



## Martin1996 (2010 Június 14)

próba


----------



## Martin1996 (2010 Június 14)

jó itt lenni


----------



## Martin1996 (2010 Június 14)

jó jó nagyon jó


----------



## Martin1996 (2010 Június 14)

egy kettő három


----------



## tesa1986 (2010 Június 14)

Sziasztok.Hát ez nagyon aranyos tőled Melitta.Én azt hiszem kapok az alkalmon


----------



## tesa1986 (2010 Június 14)

1


----------



## tesa1986 (2010 Június 14)

2


----------



## tesa1986 (2010 Június 14)

3


----------



## tesa1986 (2010 Június 14)

4


----------



## tesa1986 (2010 Június 14)

6


----------



## tesa1986 (2010 Június 14)

7


----------



## tesa1986 (2010 Június 14)

8


----------



## tesa1986 (2010 Június 14)

9


----------



## tesa1986 (2010 Június 14)

10


----------



## tesa1986 (2010 Június 14)

11


----------



## tesa1986 (2010 Június 14)

12


----------



## tesa1986 (2010 Június 14)

565


----------



## tesa1986 (2010 Június 14)

77


----------



## tesa1986 (2010 Június 14)

66


----------



## tesa1986 (2010 Június 14)

779


----------



## tesa1986 (2010 Június 14)

87


----------



## tesa1986 (2010 Június 14)

53


----------



## tesa1986 (2010 Június 14)

464


----------



## Christa12 (2010 Június 15)

Köszönöm, hogy itt lehetek.


----------



## Christa12 (2010 Június 15)

*Milyen a jó tanító? *

tapasztalt (Ő már legalább egyszer felment arra a hegyre, ahová a tanítvány is szeretne feljutni) 
2. empatikus (A jó tanító nem a hegycsúcsról szól le a hegy lábánál álló tanítványnak, hogy „Hé öcskös, gyere ide, ahol én vagyok!”, hanem leballag a tanítvány mellé. De nem előtte járja végig a hegyet újra, mert akkor a tanítvány kénytelen lenne a tanító útját bejárni, nem is mellette, mert akkor kvázi egyenrangú partnerként menetelnének és nem tudna neki segíteni, hanem mögötte, mert így a tanítvány a maga útját járhatja, de ha megcsúszik, ott a tanító, hogy elkapja...) 
3. együttérző (Miután már párszor megmászta a hegyet, pontosan tudja, milyen érzés, amikor felsérti a tüske a tanítvány talpát, esett már gödörbe, sőt a csalán is csípte már meg...) 

Ezt a 3 dolgot az a bölcsesség foglalja keretbe, ami a tapasztalataiból származik. 


Milyen a jó tanítvány? 

1. kíváncsi (Van benne egy eredendő megismerési vágy, egy belső motiváció a fejlődésre, ergo rohadtul fel akar jutni arra a fránya hegyre.) 
2. bátor (Nem riad vissza attól, hogy milyen magas a hegy és nem fél a saját útján megmászni azt.) 
3. kitartó (Nem fordul vissza az első csaláncsípésnél.) 

Ezt a 3 dolgot a bizalom tartja össze; bízik saját magában, a tanítóban. 

Ezt az egész rendszert a szeretet foglalja egységbe, a tanító és a tanítvány szereti az utat, a célt és egymást. 

Amikor a tanító lemegy a hegyről a tanítványhoz, egy új tapasztaláson megy keresztül a hegy újból megmászása által, s mikor a tanítvány végre felér a hegyre, lemegy egy újabb tanítványért, akiből egy új tanító válik, mikor felér és ez így megy tovább a végtelenségig, míg mindenki meg nem mássza azt a jó magas hegyet.


----------



## piros55 (2010 Június 15)

*Jó reggelt !*


----------



## nolimit888 (2010 Június 15)

helo! megvan a 20 hozzászólásom és nem tudok letölteni mi lehet az oka?


----------



## formica (2010 Június 15)

jelen


----------



## debugger (2010 Június 15)

18


----------



## debugger (2010 Június 15)

19


----------



## debugger (2010 Június 15)

20


----------



## debugger (2010 Június 15)

21


----------



## debugger (2010 Június 15)

22


----------



## debugger (2010 Június 15)

Hat en sem tudok letolteni. "Jo" ez a canadahun.


----------



## boyocska (2010 Június 15)

jóreggelt


----------



## rolichan (2010 Június 15)

Köszönöm


----------



## rolichan (2010 Június 15)

Nagyon jó ez az oldal


----------



## rolichan (2010 Június 15)

Remélem összejön


----------



## rolichan (2010 Június 15)

Tök jó dolgok vannak itt


----------



## rolichan (2010 Június 15)

Még nem enged letölteni


----------



## rolichan (2010 Június 15)

jó reggelt


----------



## rolichan (2010 Június 15)

szép napot mindenkinek


----------



## rolichan (2010 Június 15)

még csak 7


----------



## rolichan (2010 Június 15)

sok kell nagyon


----------



## LakiJudit (2010 Június 15)

"Nincs emberi kapcsolat, mely megrendítőbb, mélyebb lenne mint a barátság. 
A szerelmesek, igen, még a szülők és a gyerekek kapcsolatában is mennyi az önzés és a hiúság. 
Csak a barát nem önző, máskülönben nem barát. 
Csak a barát nem hiú, mert minden-minden jót és szépet barátjának akar, nem önmagának. 
Nincs titkozatosabb és nemesebb ajándék az életben mint a szűkszavú, megértő, türelmes és áldozatkész barátság. 
S nincs ritkább."


----------



## rolichan (2010 Június 15)

még 11


----------



## rolichan (2010 Június 15)

Örülök, hogy itt lehetek az oldalon


----------



## rolichan (2010 Június 15)

9


----------



## rolichan (2010 Június 15)

rengeteg dolog van ezen az oldalon


----------



## rolichan (2010 Június 15)

gratulálok az oldal üzemeltetőjének és szerkesztőjének na meg persze a kitalálójának is


----------



## rolichan (2010 Június 15)

6 kell még és megvan


----------



## LakiJudit (2010 Június 15)

"Figyelj a mára,
a tegnap csak egy álom,
a holnap csak látomás:
a helyesen megítélt ma tesz
boldog álommá minden tegnapot,
és minden holnapot,
reményteljes látomássá..."
Sajgó Szabolcs - Legyen időd/részlet/


----------



## rolichan (2010 Június 15)

sok segítőkész ember van itt


----------



## rolichan (2010 Június 15)

4 kell már csak


----------



## rolichan (2010 Június 15)

rengeteg tag van itt


----------



## rolichan (2010 Június 15)

2 és minden jó


----------



## rolichan (2010 Június 15)

és meg is van gyorsan össze jött


----------



## rolichan (2010 Június 15)

Vajon most már mehet?


----------



## LakiJudit (2010 Június 15)

"Mámor nélkül az élet mit sem ér
Bor nélkül nem pezsdül, csak az ifjú vér.
Tudod-e mi a jó bor diadalma?-
Hogy a vén issza magát fiatalra.
Gondodról gondoskodik úgyis az élet
Mi gondozzuk a venyigéket." 
Sárosdi Tamás - borász


----------



## LakiJudit (2010 Június 15)

"Barátainkat nem azért szeretjük,
mert elszórakoztatnak, hanem
mert mi szórakoztatjuk el őket."
Ewely Wangh


----------



## LakiJudit (2010 Június 15)

"Az érettség az a nagy ár,
amit a felnőttéválásért fizetni kell."
Tom Stoppard


----------



## LakiJudit (2010 Június 15)

Barátság

Ha megfoghatnék egy szivárványt,
megtenném. Csak Neked, hogy
a szépségét megoszthassam Veled.
Azokon a napokon, mikor egyedül
érzed magad, építenék egy hegyet,
ami csak a Tiéd lenne. Egy hely a
kikapcsolódásra, egy hely, egyedül
lenni. Ha a gondjaidat a kezembe
tarthatnám, a tengerbe dobnám őket.

De ezeket nem vagyok képes megtenni.
Nem tudok hegyet építeni,
vagy megfogni egy szivárványt.
De engedd, hogy az legyek,
amit a legjobban tudok:

Egy barát, aki mindig
itt van...


----------



## katka05 (2010 Június 15)

hello mindenki!


----------



## korg16 (2010 Június 15)

1


----------



## notleg (2010 Június 15)

1


----------



## notleg (2010 Június 15)

2


----------



## notleg (2010 Június 15)

3


----------



## notleg (2010 Június 15)

4


----------



## notleg (2010 Június 15)

5


----------



## notleg (2010 Június 15)

6


----------



## notleg (2010 Június 15)

7


----------



## Panselina (2010 Június 15)

Köszi a lehetőséget!


----------



## notleg (2010 Június 15)

8


----------



## notleg (2010 Június 15)

9


----------



## kiki76 (2010 Június 15)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


Sziasztok!


----------



## kiki76 (2010 Június 15)

Sok jó és érdekes dolgot találtam itt!


----------



## kiki76 (2010 Június 15)

Igyekszem a 20 hozzászólást összeszedni!


----------



## kiki76 (2010 Június 15)

Remélem én is tudok majd másoknak ötleteimmel segíteni!


----------



## kiki76 (2010 Június 15)

Ma Jolán napja van.


----------



## kiki76 (2010 Június 15)

Június 15.


----------



## kiki76 (2010 Június 15)

9


----------



## kiki76 (2010 Június 15)

7


----------



## kiki76 (2010 Június 15)

5


----------



## miss02 (2010 Június 15)

Sziasztok!!!


----------



## kiki76 (2010 Június 15)

3


----------



## kiki76 (2010 Június 15)

1


----------



## kiki76 (2010 Június 15)

11


----------



## kiki76 (2010 Június 15)

9 másodperc


----------



## kiki76 (2010 Június 15)

hozzászólás


----------



## kiki76 (2010 Június 15)

1351


----------



## kiki76 (2010 Június 15)

5543


----------



## kiki76 (2010 Június 15)

897654


----------



## kiki76 (2010 Június 15)

meggy


----------



## kiki76 (2010 Június 15)

lassan kész!


----------



## kiki76 (2010 Június 15)

már csak ez kell !


----------



## korg16 (2010 Június 15)

10


----------



## korg16 (2010 Június 15)

11


----------



## korg16 (2010 Június 15)

12


----------



## korg16 (2010 Június 15)

13


----------



## korg16 (2010 Június 15)

14


----------



## korg16 (2010 Június 15)

15


----------



## korg16 (2010 Június 15)

16


----------



## korg16 (2010 Június 15)

100


----------



## korg16 (2010 Június 15)

17


----------



## korg16 (2010 Június 15)

*18*


----------



## korg16 (2010 Június 15)

19


----------



## korg16 (2010 Június 15)

20


----------



## korg16 (2010 Június 15)

21


----------



## korg16 (2010 Június 15)

22


----------



## korg16 (2010 Június 15)

23


----------



## korg16 (2010 Június 15)

24


----------



## korg16 (2010 Június 15)

s


----------



## korg16 (2010 Június 15)

q


----------



## korg16 (2010 Június 15)

z


----------



## Lacika68 (2010 Június 15)

hello mindenki!


----------



## Lacika68 (2010 Június 15)

uzagsdugasuzd gazs d


----------



## Lacika68 (2010 Június 15)

nem tudom még mennyi kell...


----------



## Lacika68 (2010 Június 15)

már megvan???


----------



## Lacika68 (2010 Június 15)

Meg köll annak lönnie!!!


----------



## Lacika68 (2010 Június 15)

iug iuwg igw igfiw gei gw ifugw ief


----------



## Lacika68 (2010 Június 15)

oihq oiwoiquworuq 9r87921yr o8qyow ry098y2ro hwqr


----------



## Lacika68 (2010 Június 15)

o8qywr ogq giwgf iqgw figq uiwgq igfuiqg fuigquiwgf


----------



## Lacika68 (2010 Június 15)

oeirh oghe ogh oiehgo heoghe oighoiehr g


----------



## Lacika68 (2010 Június 15)

uiwgeivgwuivgwiegviwge uigwe uivwgev


----------



## Lacika68 (2010 Június 15)

ksgd vigsd jkvgks gv ksg kvsgd kvgs dv


----------



## Lacika68 (2010 Június 15)

wief uiwg igwieg iwgef


----------



## piros55 (2010 Június 15)

*Kukucs !*


----------



## bnorka (2010 Június 15)

Én is beköszönök!


----------



## bnorka (2010 Június 15)

És ez tényleg segítség!!!


----------



## bnorka (2010 Június 15)

Hurrrrrrá!!!


----------



## krepta (2010 Június 15)

*sgh*

shgh


----------



## krepta (2010 Június 15)

*shsg*

shg


----------



## krepta (2010 Június 15)

sdgjpiojhdfh


----------



## krepta (2010 Június 15)

ddfggggggggggggshhhhhhhh


----------



## bianca9 (2010 Június 15)

sziasztok


----------



## bianca9 (2010 Június 15)

gfssssssssssssssss


----------



## bianca9 (2010 Június 15)

cddddddds


----------



## bianca9 (2010 Június 15)

aaaaaaaa


----------



## bianca9 (2010 Június 15)

bbbbbbbbbbbbbbb


----------



## bianca9 (2010 Június 15)

hhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## bianca9 (2010 Június 15)

ccccccccccccccccccccccccccc


----------



## bianca9 (2010 Június 15)

yyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## krepta (2010 Június 15)

*dghjdghjhd*

:fuck:hdghgdhjh


----------



## krepta (2010 Június 15)

dghjdghghjjhjhjj


----------



## krepta (2010 Június 15)

hgdjdjhghddddhjjhd


----------



## krepta (2010 Június 15)

dghjdghjhdgg


----------



## meeeem (2010 Június 15)

haliiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## krepta (2010 Június 15)

ghjjdghjdghgdhd


----------



## krepta (2010 Június 15)

*De ki számolja ?*

De ki számolja ?


----------



## krepta (2010 Június 15)

vagymi?


----------



## krepta (2010 Június 15)

lálá trállá lálá


----------



## krepta (2010 Június 15)

kukucs kukucs mukucs


----------



## krepta (2010 Június 15)

értelmes szöveg vagyok


----------



## krepta (2010 Június 15)

és én uis az lenni


----------



## krepta (2010 Június 15)

meg én is az


----------



## istike13 (2010 Június 15)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg



szia


----------



## istike13 (2010 Június 15)

istike13 írta:


> szia



hogy vagytok??


----------



## istike13 (2010 Június 15)

istike13 írta:


> hogy vagytok??



ki tart argentinaval a vilagbajnoksagon??


----------



## istike13 (2010 Június 15)

tralalalala


----------



## istike13 (2010 Június 15)

jo ez az oldal


----------



## istike13 (2010 Június 15)

de tenyleg


----------



## istike13 (2010 Június 15)

es hogyvagytok??


----------



## istike13 (2010 Június 15)

imadom a kepregenyeket


----------



## istike13 (2010 Június 15)

foleg a donald kacsat es a mickey mouse-t


----------



## istike13 (2010 Június 15)

de mast is elolvasok


----------



## istike13 (2010 Június 15)

taborba mentek??


----------



## istike13 (2010 Június 15)

megy valaki algyogyra taborba??


----------



## istike13 (2010 Június 15)

nezi vki a brazilia - eszak korea meccset??


----------



## istike13 (2010 Június 15)

egyebkent 13 eves vok


----------



## istike13 (2010 Június 15)

mien hulye nevuk ezeknek az eszakkoreaiknak


----------



## istike13 (2010 Június 15)

jong tae se))))))))))))::)))))))))))


----------



## istike13 (2010 Június 15)

kifaradtam mar a sok uzenet kuldesben


----------



## istike13 (2010 Június 15)

hu-hanehez


----------



## Wolfskin (2010 Június 15)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg



jó ötlet, köszi!


----------



## istike13 (2010 Június 15)

van egy kiskutyam


----------



## istike13 (2010 Június 15)

ugy hivjak hogy bingo


----------



## istike13 (2010 Június 15)

mnah sziasztok en mentem...jo kepregeny olvasast


----------



## brecsike (2010 Június 15)

sziasztok


----------



## csillag85 (2010 Június 15)

halloooooooooooo


----------



## Wolfskin (2010 Június 15)

nanemá!


----------



## brecsike (2010 Június 15)

barátnőm esküvőjére keresek republic alapot, már találtam is, de nincs meg a 20 hozzászólásom, muszáj összegyűjtenem


----------



## brecsike (2010 Június 15)

hajrrááá


----------



## brecsike (2010 Június 15)

:d


----------



## brecsike (2010 Június 15)

király


----------



## brecsike (2010 Június 15)

itt egyedül lettem...


----------



## brecsike (2010 Június 15)

hahhóóóó


----------



## zerosux (2010 Június 15)

cs


----------



## zerosux (2010 Június 15)

hogy vagytok?


----------



## brecsike (2010 Június 15)

18


----------



## zerosux (2010 Június 15)

lol


----------



## zerosux (2010 Június 15)

19


----------



## zerosux (2010 Június 15)

20


----------



## fokrisz (2010 Június 15)

Sziasztok!


----------



## fokrisz (2010 Június 15)

most akkor ide írjak 20 hozzászólást? komoly? najo ok


----------



## fokrisz (2010 Június 15)

3. hozzáadásom


----------



## fokrisz (2010 Június 15)

akkor.. most még egy..  4.


----------



## fokrisz (2010 Június 15)

5. akármicsooooda


----------



## fokrisz (2010 Június 15)

6. odikkk


----------



## fokrisz (2010 Június 15)

Funnyyy 7.


----------



## fokrisz (2010 Június 15)

csípnek a szúnyogok


----------



## fokrisz (2010 Június 15)

naggggyon 9.


----------



## fokrisz (2010 Június 15)

hammm.............. halll....


----------



## fokrisz (2010 Június 15)

buuu 11


----------



## fokrisz (2010 Június 15)

na végre 12. kezdem unni


----------



## fokrisz (2010 Június 15)

famguy star wars episode -->


----------



## fokrisz (2010 Június 15)

14.. néééééééégy....


----------



## fokrisz (2010 Június 15)

15


----------



## fokrisz (2010 Június 15)

1616161616616166161616 akár egy bináris kód


----------



## fokrisz (2010 Június 15)

17 jeeee végre .. gyerüüüüünk naaaa.. mégggg


----------



## fokrisz (2010 Június 15)

18 18 18 18 18  lassan elköszönök


----------



## fokrisz (2010 Június 15)

19 :d:s:d


----------



## fokrisz (2010 Június 15)

hát.. sziasztok.. jó volt megosztani az unalmat


----------



## Pitti-ke (2010 Június 16)

hali


----------



## Pitti-ke (2010 Június 16)

1


----------



## Pitti-ke (2010 Június 16)

2


----------



## Pitti-ke (2010 Június 16)

3


----------



## Pitti-ke (2010 Június 16)

4


----------



## Pitti-ke (2010 Június 16)

5


----------



## Pitti-ke (2010 Június 16)

6


----------



## hszilard76 (2010 Június 16)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


Üdv Budapestről!
Sz


----------



## hszilard76 (2010 Június 16)

1


----------



## hszilard76 (2010 Június 16)

2


----------



## hszilard76 (2010 Június 16)

3


----------



## hszilard76 (2010 Június 16)

4


----------



## hszilard76 (2010 Június 16)

5 - egyre közelebb a tavasz 17 pillanata zenéjéhez!


----------



## hszilard76 (2010 Június 16)

6


----------



## hszilard76 (2010 Június 16)

7


----------



## hszilard76 (2010 Június 16)

8


----------



## hszilard76 (2010 Június 16)

9


----------



## hszilard76 (2010 Június 16)

10


----------



## hszilard76 (2010 Június 16)

11


----------



## hszilard76 (2010 Június 16)

12


----------



## hszilard76 (2010 Június 16)

13


----------



## hszilard76 (2010 Június 16)

14


----------



## hszilard76 (2010 Június 16)

15


----------



## hszilard76 (2010 Június 16)

16


----------



## hszilard76 (2010 Június 16)

17


----------



## hszilard76 (2010 Június 16)

18 - ha csinálok még 100 ilyent, akkor topikot is nyithatok?


----------



## hszilard76 (2010 Június 16)

19 - utcsó előtti!


----------



## hszilard76 (2010 Június 16)

20 - hej, ki talála ezt ki?


----------



## Bonifacka (2010 Június 16)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


köszi a lehetőséget.


----------



## Bonifacka (2010 Június 16)

Tetszik ez a fórum.


----------



## Bonifacka (2010 Június 16)

Sajnos még nem tudom igazán használni.


----------



## delikvens (2010 Június 16)

mennyi annyi


----------



## delikvens (2010 Június 16)

A begépelt szöveg túl rövid. Meg kell hosszabbítanod legalább 1 karakter hosszúságúra.
Fórumunkban két üzenet küldése között 20 másodpercet kell várnod. Kérjük, próbáld újra 6 másodperc elteltével...


----------



## Toth Bandi (2010 Június 16)

Sziasztok

Köszi a lehetőséget...


----------



## lilgesa (2010 Június 16)

gg


Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


----------



## Niki(L) (2010 Június 16)

Köszi Melitta!
sziasztok, jelen...


----------



## piros55 (2010 Június 16)

*Sziasztok !*


----------



## cashflow88 (2010 Június 16)

sziasztok szuper a fórum


----------



## cashflow88 (2010 Június 16)

Köszönöm a lehetőséget


----------



## cashflow88 (2010 Június 16)

Itt vagyok


----------



## cashflow88 (2010 Június 16)

Szerintem baró a fórum , gyorsan összeszedem a 20. hozzászólást


----------



## cashflow88 (2010 Június 16)

Köszönöm Melitta


----------



## MMelcsi (2010 Június 16)

Köszi mindenkinek az infot


----------



## MMelcsi (2010 Június 16)

Köszönet Melittának


----------



## MMelcsi (2010 Június 16)

Ma szép napom van.


----------



## MMelcsi (2010 Június 16)

Hello mindenkine


----------



## MMelcsi (2010 Június 16)

Legyen szép napotok


----------



## MMelcsi (2010 Június 16)

Köszönet Katalin/Anyókának aki ajánlotta nekem ezt az oldalt


----------



## MMelcsi (2010 Június 16)

Üdv mindenkinek


----------



## MMelcsi (2010 Június 16)

Még mindíg itt vagyok


----------



## MMelcsi (2010 Június 16)

1234 te kis cipő hova mész .....


----------



## MMelcsi (2010 Június 16)

Itt a huszadik


----------



## gerleiati (2010 Június 16)

és én is itt vagyok!


----------



## gerleiati (2010 Június 16)

üdv mindenkinek

köszönök a lehetőséget


----------



## gerleiati (2010 Június 16)

mármint, hogy itt lehetek

ha ezután sem tudok letölteni, valósággal megőrülök!


----------



## kivancsi2010 (2010 Június 16)

sziasztok


----------



## kivancsi2010 (2010 Június 16)

Nekem megvan a 2 napom es a 20 beirasom megse engedi meg a letöltes miert nem?


----------



## ender72 (2010 Június 16)

Üdv mindenkinek


----------



## monika731007 (2010 Június 16)

*20 hozzászólás*



Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


Szia Melitta!
Mit kell tennem a 20 hozzászólás megszerzéséért?
Mónika


----------



## GMEVA (2010 Június 16)

*jol fogna egy kis segitseg*




Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


 
Nagyon halas lennek, ha segitenel, veglegesen regisztralnom magam. Az az igazsag, hogy nem tudom, hogy mi az amit kene csinaljak. 
Halas koszonet. Eva


----------



## GMEVA (2010 Június 16)

remelem sikerul, koszonom


----------



## Esztella73 (2010 Június 16)




----------



## kaary (2010 Június 16)

köszi az üzit


----------



## kaary (2010 Június 16)

klassz a forum


----------



## kaary (2010 Június 16)

jók a feltöltések


----------



## kaary (2010 Június 16)

szia


----------



## kaary (2010 Június 16)

helló mindenki


----------



## kaary (2010 Június 16)

:d


----------



## kaary (2010 Június 16)

nagyon jo az oldal


----------



## kaary (2010 Június 16)

köszi az üzit melitta


----------



## kaary (2010 Június 16)

helló mindenki jo az oldal


----------



## kaary (2010 Június 16)

helló még mindig itt vagyok


----------



## kaary (2010 Június 16)

remélem mostmár fogok tudni letölteni


----------



## kaary (2010 Június 16)

béke és szeretet


----------



## picirusi (2010 Június 16)

kosz szepenkiss


----------



## kaary (2010 Június 16)

üdv nektek


----------



## kaary (2010 Június 16)

köszi melitta


----------



## picirusi (2010 Június 16)

konyvet szeretnek letolteni


----------



## kaary (2010 Június 16)

képregént szeretnék letölteni


----------



## picirusi (2010 Június 16)

\\m/


----------



## kaary (2010 Június 16)

zenét lehet letölteni?


----------



## picirusi (2010 Június 16)

:..:


----------



## kaary (2010 Június 16)

filmet lehet letölteni?


----------



## kaary (2010 Június 16)

helló picirusi


----------



## picirusi (2010 Június 16)

nem tudom, en is szeretnem tudni


----------



## kaary (2010 Június 16)

üdv forumozoknak


----------



## picirusi (2010 Június 16)

szia, te is gyujtogetsz


----------



## kaary (2010 Június 16)

comic forever


----------



## kaary (2010 Június 16)

hello aham énis gyjtögetek
látom te is szogoskodsz


----------



## Yubel Yohan (2010 Június 16)

Könyveket szeretnék letölteni.


----------



## kaary (2010 Június 16)

akarom mondani szorgoskodsz


----------



## picirusi (2010 Június 16)

:11:


----------



## kaary (2010 Június 16)

kössz hogy ittvoltam szijasztok


----------



## picirusi (2010 Június 16)

:88::88:


----------



## picirusi (2010 Június 16)

szia


----------



## picirusi (2010 Június 16)

egyedul vagyok?


----------



## picirusi (2010 Június 16)

:cry:


----------



## picirusi (2010 Június 16)

:33:


----------



## picirusi (2010 Június 16)

melyek az erdekes forumok?


----------



## picirusi (2010 Június 16)

:0::0:


----------



## olgizi (2010 Június 16)

*1. hsz*

Hellóka!


----------



## picirusi (2010 Június 16)




----------



## olgizi (2010 Június 16)

*2.hsz*

gyrs össze kellene kaparnom 20hsz-t!


----------



## picirusi (2010 Június 16)

aaaaa


----------



## picirusi (2010 Június 16)

en is azt csinalom


----------



## picirusi (2010 Június 16)

igy hamarabb megy


----------



## picirusi (2010 Június 16)

mindjart kesz vagyok


----------



## olgizi (2010 Június 16)

ajjjjj fáj a hasam!:S


----------



## picirusi (2010 Június 16)

szia mennem kell


----------



## olgizi (2010 Június 16)

akk hajrá! nekem még kell jó sok!:S


----------



## olgizi (2010 Június 16)

oks szia!


----------



## picirusi (2010 Június 16)

szedjel be valamit!


----------



## olgizi (2010 Június 16)

van valakinek fájdalomcsillapítója?xD


----------



## olgizi (2010 Június 16)

ja csak nincs itthon!


----------



## olgizi (2010 Június 16)

szóval most szenvedek!


----------



## olgizi (2010 Június 16)

meg ezeket a hülye hsz-eket is kell írni!


----------



## olgizi (2010 Június 16)

úgyhogy akkor itt is szenvedek!


----------



## olgizi (2010 Június 16)

na de mindegy!


----------



## olgizi (2010 Június 16)

kitaláltam! számolok!xD


----------



## olgizi (2010 Június 16)

1,2,3,4,5


----------



## olgizi (2010 Június 16)

6,7,8,9,10


----------



## olgizi (2010 Június 16)

11,12,13,14,15


----------



## olgizi (2010 Június 16)

16,17,18,19,20


----------



## olgizi (2010 Június 16)

21,22,23,24,25


----------



## olgizi (2010 Június 16)

26,27,28,39,30


----------



## olgizi (2010 Június 16)

elvagyok,de most nem azért.....xDxD


----------



## olgizi (2010 Június 16)

huuu már meg is van a 20!!! dejóóó


----------



## olgizi (2010 Június 16)

nah akkor én mentem! by by good by!


----------



## darklight9 (2010 Június 16)

helló


----------



## piros55 (2010 Június 16)

*Csao !*


----------



## Lia13 (2010 Június 16)

köszi


----------



## Koge (2010 Június 16)

írok ide is


----------



## aratocsilla (2010 Június 16)

Mi az oka annak hogy 20 hozzászólás kell?


----------



## redtiger08 (2010 Június 16)

fafa


----------



## redtiger08 (2010 Június 16)

Xd


----------



## E-r-y (2010 Június 16)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


hello


----------



## Gábriel65 (2010 Június 16)

Hello!


----------



## Gábriel65 (2010 Június 16)

Jól érzem magam!


----------



## Gábriel65 (2010 Június 16)

:grin:Itt sok érdekes dologról lehet olvasni.


----------



## Gábriel65 (2010 Június 16)

Egyre jobban vagyok!


----------



## Gábriel65 (2010 Június 16)

:4: most meg már még jobban!


----------



## Gábriel65 (2010 Június 16)

Itt mindegy,hogy mit ír be az ember Úgysem szólnak hozzá?


----------



## E-r-y (2010 Június 16)

jelen


----------



## Gábriel65 (2010 Június 16)

Viszlát!


----------



## Gábriel65 (2010 Június 16)

További szép napot!


----------



## E-r-y (2010 Június 16)

mégnem jött össze


----------



## E-r-y (2010 Június 16)

így van


----------



## E-r-y (2010 Június 16)

*-*

neked is


----------



## Gábriel65 (2010 Június 16)

Ha jól látom mindjárt meglesz.


----------



## E-r-y (2010 Június 16)

még mindig


----------



## E-r-y (2010 Június 16)




----------



## E-r-y (2010 Június 16)

viszlát


----------



## mokus13 (2010 Június 16)

köszönöm


----------



## mokus13 (2010 Június 16)

mégegyszer


----------



## mokus13 (2010 Június 16)

ahha


----------



## mokus13 (2010 Június 16)

egykéthá-négyöthat


----------



## mokus13 (2010 Június 16)

egykét-négyöt


----------



## mokus13 (2010 Június 16)

*?*

még kell?


----------



## mokus13 (2010 Június 16)

pláne


----------



## mokus13 (2010 Június 16)

21-22


----------



## mokus13 (2010 Június 16)

23-24


----------



## mokus13 (2010 Június 16)

25-26


----------



## agiboly (2010 Június 16)

Sziasztok, én most lépek fel először erre az oldalra, üdvözlök mindenkitúgy látom, sokféle témában lehet hozzászólni, engem is érdekel egy pár, pl.egészséges életmód, stresszkezelés, stb.
Lassan haladok ezekkel a hozzászólásokkal!


----------



## Irisz64 (2010 Június 16)

*most regisztráltam*

Szia!
Most regisztráltam, ismerkedem az oldallal, nagyon tetszik, de még nem igazán tudom használni. Ez a téma különösen érdekel, hiszen logopédus vagyok.
Még böngészek tovább, remélem, belejövök.
Jó éjt!


----------



## b.marcsika (2010 Június 16)

Tudnám mi a fenének kell az a 20 hozzászólás, ráadásul felesleges fecsegés formájában


----------



## agiboly (2010 Június 16)

Pár


----------



## Tukeinon (2010 Június 16)

sziasztok! udvozlok mindenkit a forumon!


----------



## igor2603 (2010 Június 16)

hello peoplee


----------



## igor2603 (2010 Június 16)

anybody speaking english?


----------



## igor2603 (2010 Június 16)

need a help...


----------



## igor2603 (2010 Június 16)

pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## igor2603 (2010 Június 16)

1


----------



## igor2603 (2010 Június 16)

2


----------



## igor2603 (2010 Június 16)

3


----------



## igor2603 (2010 Június 16)

4 5 6 7 8 9


----------



## viki325 (2010 Június 16)

Sziasztok!


----------



## viki325 (2010 Június 16)

1


----------



## viki325 (2010 Június 16)

2


----------



## viki325 (2010 Június 16)

3547


----------



## viki325 (2010 Június 16)

rtzrtzrz


----------



## viki325 (2010 Június 16)

utzrt6


----------



## Eszti19 (2010 Június 16)

sziasztok


----------



## viki325 (2010 Június 16)

56uzert


----------



## Eszti19 (2010 Június 16)

one


----------



## Eszti19 (2010 Június 16)

two


----------



## viki325 (2010 Június 16)

sdrftvgzbhunjimkj


----------



## Eszti19 (2010 Június 16)

four


----------



## viki325 (2010 Június 16)

tzhujik


----------



## Eszti19 (2010 Június 16)

five


----------



## Eszti19 (2010 Június 16)

six


----------



## Eszti19 (2010 Június 16)

seven


----------



## Eszti19 (2010 Június 16)

eight


----------



## viki325 (2010 Június 16)

trhrth


----------



## Eszti19 (2010 Június 16)

nine


----------



## Eszti19 (2010 Június 16)

ten


----------



## Eszti19 (2010 Június 16)

eleven


----------



## Eszti19 (2010 Június 16)

asdfjklé


----------



## Eszti19 (2010 Június 16)

élkjfdsa


----------



## viki325 (2010 Június 16)

wdergft


----------



## Eszti19 (2010 Június 16)

adsgjlké


----------



## Eszti19 (2010 Június 16)

ékljfsda


----------



## viki325 (2010 Június 16)

2


----------



## Eszti19 (2010 Június 16)

még


----------



## viki325 (2010 Június 16)

5


----------



## Eszti19 (2010 Június 16)

4


----------



## Eszti19 (2010 Június 16)

darab


----------



## Eszti19 (2010 Június 16)

kell...


----------



## viki325 (2010 Június 16)

20


----------



## viki325 (2010 Június 16)

18


----------



## viki325 (2010 Június 16)

16


----------



## viki325 (2010 Június 16)

14


----------



## gmarat (2010 Június 17)

jlkjélkjél


----------



## gmarat (2010 Június 17)

mmmmm


----------



## Forneus (2010 Június 17)

hello!


----------



## Lilics (2010 Június 17)

örök hála


----------



## Lilics (2010 Június 17)

1


----------



## Lilics (2010 Június 17)

2


----------



## Lilics (2010 Június 17)

3


----------



## Lilics (2010 Június 17)

4


----------



## Lilics (2010 Június 17)

5


----------



## Lilics (2010 Június 17)

6


----------



## Lilics (2010 Június 17)

7


----------



## Lilics (2010 Június 17)

8


----------



## Lilics (2010 Június 17)

9


----------



## Lilics (2010 Június 17)

10


----------



## piros55 (2010 Június 17)

*Hello Mindenkinek !*


----------



## wrs (2010 Június 17)

4


----------



## wrs (2010 Június 17)

5


----------



## wrs (2010 Június 17)

6


----------



## wrs (2010 Június 17)

7


----------



## Forneus (2010 Június 17)

jkshfksdfsdfsdf


----------



## wrs (2010 Június 17)

8


----------



## wrs (2010 Június 17)

9


----------



## wrs (2010 Június 17)

10


----------



## wrs (2010 Június 17)

11


----------



## wrs (2010 Június 17)

12


----------



## wrs (2010 Június 17)

14


----------



## wrs (2010 Június 17)

5


----------



## wrs (2010 Június 17)

4


----------



## wrs (2010 Június 17)

3


----------



## wrs (2010 Június 17)

2


----------



## wrs (2010 Június 17)

megvan a 20.


----------



## Gylbert (2010 Június 17)

*20 hozzászólás*

Sziasztok

Először is üdv mindenkinek innen Győrből, nekem is élnek rokonaim Kanadában. 

És akkor következzen 20 hozzászólás tőlem, mert szeretném a Testkontroll című könyvet letölteni tőletek.

köszi.

1.




Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


----------



## Gylbert (2010 Június 17)

2.



gylbert írta:


> sziasztok
> 
> először is üdv mindenkinek innen győrből, nekem is élnek rokonaim kanadában.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gylbert (2010 Június 17)

3.

Na jó feladom, ez unalmas... Inkább kivárom a két napot, úgyis hétvége. 



Gylbert írta:


> 2.


----------



## GTAKing (2010 Június 17)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg



köszi


----------



## Forneus (2010 Június 17)

Szép napot mindenkinek!


----------



## delaveega (2010 Június 17)

*Új tag*

Sziasztok.
Új regisztrált tag lettem ebben a minutumban, de én nem szeretnék 20 semmilyen, üres hozzászólást intézni az oldalakra, csak hogy le tudjak tölteni, inkább ami eszembe jut apránként be be szúrom.
36 éves vagyok, nevem Szabolcs, Magyarországról-Balatonpartról.
Van itt több olyan téma, letölthető anyag, amit szeretnék olvasni, átrágni magam, tudni, ... persze vannak magyar oldalak is, ahol 20 hozzászólás nélkül és torrenten meg egyég weboldalakról leszedhetsz - de egyenlőre nem tudom miért - úgy érzem, itt "KELL" legyek.


----------



## delaveega (2010 Június 17)

Sziasztok, na tessék, elfelejtettem előzőhöz írni, hogy több, mint valószínű, én is fogok veletek megosztani olyan dokumentumokat, olyan olvasmányokat, amik tanító jellegűek és eddig még a Földön nem jelentek meg publikált formában.
Itt most gondolhatjátok -aki ezt elolvasta-akinek a mai világban van türelme és ideje új tag hozzászólásait olvasni- hogy mi lehet ez? milyen ember agyszüleményeit fogom feltölteni...persze nem biztos-a bensőmre hallgatok-ha úgy fogom érezni, megosztom veletek.
Egyébként nem emberi agy szüleményei az anyagok - mondjuk ugy élő (biológiai testtel rendelkező) és fizikai testben soha nem élt (soha nem inkarnálódott) tudatok / lények megszólalásaik pár emberen keresztül.
Itt le kell szögeznem, hogy nem médiumitásról beszélek - tehát nem elhunyt emberi lelkek üzenetei és párbeszédei velünk, hanem ... mondjuk úgy nem emberi -intelligensebb- lényekkel folytatott párbeszédek kivonata.
Egyenlőre ennyit, s aki kíváncsi többre, mailt írjon ide: [email protected]., mert ez még új regi, s nem memoztam, nem jövök fel még mindennap tuti 
Sziasztok


----------



## ygrene (2010 Június 17)

hiiii


----------



## bogicaaaa (2010 Június 17)

sziasztok


----------



## bogicaaaa (2010 Június 17)

aha


----------



## bogicaaaa (2010 Június 17)

3


----------



## bogicaaaa (2010 Június 17)

4


----------



## bogicaaaa (2010 Június 17)

5


----------



## bogicaaaa (2010 Június 17)

6


----------



## bogicaaaa (2010 Június 17)

7


----------



## bogicaaaa (2010 Június 17)

8


----------



## bogicaaaa (2010 Június 17)

9


----------



## vereille (2010 Június 17)

Sziasztok


----------



## bogicaaaa (2010 Június 17)

10


----------



## bogicaaaa (2010 Június 17)

11


----------



## vereille (2010 Június 17)

2


----------



## bogicaaaa (2010 Június 17)

12


----------



## vereille (2010 Június 17)

3


----------



## budai8 (2010 Június 17)

Én is itt vagyok ám.


----------



## vereille (2010 Június 17)

4


----------



## vereille (2010 Június 17)

5


----------



## vereille (2010 Június 17)

6


----------



## bogicaaaa (2010 Június 17)

13


----------



## budai8 (2010 Június 17)

2 x 2 néha 5


----------



## vereille (2010 Június 17)

7


----------



## bogicaaaa (2010 Június 17)

14


----------



## vereille (2010 Június 17)

8


----------



## budai8 (2010 Június 17)

Ez egy kis lépés nekem, de nagy lépés az emberiségnek..


----------



## vereille (2010 Június 17)

9


----------



## bogicaaaa (2010 Június 17)

15


----------



## bogicaaaa (2010 Június 17)

16


----------



## budai8 (2010 Június 17)

hol járunk báránykám?


----------



## bogicaaaa (2010 Június 17)

17


----------



## budai8 (2010 Június 17)

Nem is tudtam, hogy mennyi minden tud történni 20mp alatt


----------



## vereille (2010 Június 17)

10


----------



## bogicaaaa (2010 Június 17)

itt hát itt 18


----------



## budai8 (2010 Június 17)

Süt a nap, nehogy szomorú légy, lehetne 100x is rosszabb


----------



## bogicaaaa (2010 Június 17)

ugye ugye 19


----------



## bogicaaaa (2010 Június 17)

Rejtelmek ha zengenek 20


----------



## budai8 (2010 Június 17)

ess eső ess


----------



## budai8 (2010 Június 17)

Kukori, Kotkoda, tojásból lesz a csoda


----------



## budai8 (2010 Június 17)

A sánta kutyát hamarabb utolérni,mint a....


----------



## bogicaaaa (2010 Június 17)

21


----------



## vereille (2010 Június 17)

11


----------



## bogicaaaa (2010 Június 17)

22


----------



## budai8 (2010 Június 17)

Ha nem tiszta vidd vissza


----------



## bogicaaaa (2010 Június 17)

mivanmá


----------



## budai8 (2010 Június 17)

Segítsetek a kis rókának...


----------



## bogicaaaa (2010 Június 17)

pepepeppepepeppepe


----------



## vereille (2010 Június 17)

12


----------



## budai8 (2010 Június 17)

Hogy van ez?


----------



## budai8 (2010 Június 17)

Értem én ezt?


----------



## vereille (2010 Június 17)

13


----------



## vereille (2010 Június 17)

14


----------



## vereille (2010 Június 17)

15


----------



## vereille (2010 Június 17)

16


----------



## vereille (2010 Június 17)

17


----------



## vereille (2010 Június 17)

19


----------



## vereille (2010 Június 17)

18


----------



## vereille (2010 Június 17)

20


----------



## budai8 (2010 Június 17)

hol jár az eszem....


----------



## budai8 (2010 Június 17)

Mennyi szabály?


----------



## Kazoka (2010 Június 17)

Hali!


----------



## grexxy (2010 Június 17)

7


----------



## grexxy (2010 Június 17)

10


----------



## bali20 (2010 Június 17)

21


----------



## minto (2010 Június 17)

Laliho~ Itt vagyok én is


----------



## piros55 (2010 Június 17)

*Itt vagyok !*


----------



## szabolcsbiro (2010 Június 17)

hello mindenkinek!


----------



## szabolcsbiro (2010 Június 17)

jelen


----------



## metalmacska (2010 Június 17)

sziasztok!
Nekem szükségem lenne a 20 hozzászólásra


----------



## metalmacska (2010 Június 17)

Vagytok még itt? :-D


----------



## metalmacska (2010 Június 17)

Vagy magammal beszélgessek?


----------



## metalmacska (2010 Június 17)

17


----------



## metalmacska (2010 Június 17)

16


----------



## metalmacska (2010 Június 17)

15


----------



## metalmacska (2010 Június 17)

14


----------



## metalmacska (2010 Június 17)

13


----------



## metalmacska (2010 Június 17)

12


----------



## metalmacska (2010 Június 17)

11


----------



## metalmacska (2010 Június 17)

10


----------



## metalmacska (2010 Június 17)

9


----------



## metalmacska (2010 Június 17)

8


----------



## -csurka- (2010 Június 17)

*-*

sziasztok


----------



## metalmacska (2010 Június 17)

7


----------



## metalmacska (2010 Június 17)

6


----------



## metalmacska (2010 Június 17)

5


----------



## metalmacska (2010 Június 17)

4


----------



## metalmacska (2010 Június 17)

3


----------



## metalmacska (2010 Június 17)

2


----------



## metalmacska (2010 Június 17)

1


----------



## -csurka- (2010 Június 17)

*-*

*Büfésgabi haveromnak mondtam: megdőlt a melegrekord! Azt mondja: szerintem áll mögötte valaki... *


----------



## metalmacska (2010 Június 17)

0


----------



## -csurka- (2010 Június 17)

*Hívtam nyáron mikor -hát én családi házban élek Anyukámmal, kutyámmal-, hogy Lacikám olyan melegem van megzeberedek. Azt mondja Lackó: Nekem beszélsz? Panel 4.en már olvad a tükör! *


----------



## -csurka- (2010 Június 17)

*Péterrel voltam Barcelona-ba, úgy köszönnek a katalánok, hogy Oláh! az így a Szia! 3 nap után jövünk haza, harmadik nap mondja Péter: Te! Mit mondanak ezek? Há' mondom Péter, hogy Oláh! Azt mondja: Fúúú, hát Kolozsváron egy oláhzásért...nem visszakösszönnek, hanem leütnek a gec*be! *


----------



## -csurka- (2010 Június 17)

*"It was a dark night." It az még talán megy, mi a faszom az a 'was' ?? Első kérdése az volt, hogyhát ő kérhetne-e egy szótárat. Felcsapja, megkeresi 'was' lásd a be-nél. Lásd be sötét van!!! *


----------



## bernisoad (2010 Június 17)

*hali*

sziasztok, most már én is itt vok


----------



## -csurka- (2010 Június 17)

Bármely ember megtudná a másikat érteni, ha igazán akarná, de valaki csak azzal van lekötve, hogy a másiknak megfeleljen, amikor ő maga legbelül sokkal mást érez.


----------



## -csurka- (2010 Június 17)

Bármi legyen is a kincsed, ha kisajátítod tönkre teszed. Tartsd szabadon és örökre a tiéd marad.


----------



## -csurka- (2010 Június 17)

Ha mindig csak elfutsz sose találsz menedéket.


----------



## -csurka- (2010 Június 17)

Mindenkit szeress, ne sokban bízz, 
Ne bánts senkit, ellenséged inkább féljen, 
Minthogy legyőzd, barátodat szívedre rejtsd, 
Szidjanak hallgatásért, ne beszédért. Shakespeare, William


----------



## -csurka- (2010 Június 17)

Aki jót tett hallgasson, beszéljen róla, aki kapta. Seneca


----------



## -csurka- (2010 Június 17)

Ha valaki elment többé ne hívd vissza, 

A megsárgult emlék sem lesz többé tiszta. 

Ha valaki elment és képes volt elmenni, 

Nehezen akarva el kell feledni.


----------



## -csurka- (2010 Június 17)

Válj el békében és ne bánj semmit! Paul S. Kemp


----------



## -csurka- (2010 Június 17)

A terv csupán jó szándék marad, ha nem fajul azonnal kemény munkává. Drucker, Peter F.


----------



## -csurka- (2010 Június 17)

Ha csak azt tesszük, ami nem esik nehezünkre, soha nem leszünk sikeresek. Abból tudhatjuk, hogy jó úton vagyunk a sikeres élet felé, ha az út, amelyen járunk meredeken felfelé halad. Chapman, Gary


----------



## -csurka- (2010 Június 17)

A baj nem ott kezdődik, hogy megcsaltál, hanem ott, hogy valószínű, hogy meg is akartad tenni. Ladics Tamás


----------



## -csurka- (2010 Június 17)

Elviselhetetlenül tisztán láttam magam előtt a múltat. Pontosan láttam minden hibát, amit elkövettem, minden fájdalmat, amit okoztam, kis és nagy dolgokban egyaránt. Meyer, Stephenie


----------



## -csurka- (2010 Június 17)

A szerelem és a féltékenység viszonya olyan, mint halétel és a szálka viszonya. A halban szükségszerűen ott van a szálka és féltékeny is csak a csak szerelmes ember lehet. A lényeg az arányokban rejlik! Egy kis féltékenység még egészséges, de a halétel is csak akkor élvezhető, ha nem csupán a szálka válogatásról szól. Szabó Zsolt


----------



## -csurka- (2010 Június 17)

Tedd olyan boldoggá a társadat, hogy úgy érezze, nincs szüksége semmilyen más kapcsolatra. Mert a legtöbb ember annyi problémát gyárt, hogy még ha a társa nem is gondolt másik kapcsolatra, elkerülhetetlenül gondolni fog rá, hogy elmeneküljön. Osho


----------



## -csurka- (2010 Június 17)

Egy sebet be lehet kötözni, egy törött csontot sínbe lehet rakni, de ha nem törődnek az emberrel, azt nem lehet utólag helyre hozni. Hamilton, Laurell K.


----------



## -csurka- (2010 Június 17)

Aki nem szereti a haragodat, az gyûlölni fogja a mosolyodat is. Swift, Jonathan


----------



## monika731007 (2010 Június 17)

*????*



Melitta írta:


> 1, jelen


SziaMelitta!
Meg van a 20 hozzászólásom és a két napos regisztrációm is még sem tudok letölteni, fontos lenne.
Mónika


----------



## emeschke (2010 Június 17)

Sziasztok:55:


----------



## piros55 (2010 Június 17)

*Cha cha cha !*


----------



## emeschke (2010 Június 17)

Jelen


----------



## lesliemüller (2010 Június 17)

*A fáradtságom oka !*

Eleinte a kevés alvásra és a sok stresszre fogtam, de most végre megtaláltam az igazi okát! 
Azért vagyok fáradt, mert túl sokat dolgozom! Tudniillik 10 millió lakosa van, Magyarországnak. Ebből 3,5 millió nyugdíjas, ami azt jelenti, hogy a maradék 6,5 milliónak kell elvégezni MINDENT! 
Ja és Hétszázezren tanulnak, ami azt jelenti, hogy a maradék 5,8 millióra marad az összes munka, de 800 ezren a kormánynak dolgoznak, így marad 5 millió. Félmillió embert alkalmaz a katonaság. Lenne még 4,5 millió aktív. 600 ezren még iskolakötelezett kor alatt vannak. Ha számba vesszük az összes munkaerőt, aki a parlamentben, polgármesteri hivatalokban, állami támogatású intézményekben dolgozik, megkapjuk ugyebár azt a maradék 1,5 milliót, akire a tényleges munka elvégzése hárul. Egy adott pillanatban 300 000 ember fekszik kórházban, van táppénzen, hozzájuk jön a félmillió munkanélküli, s már is láthatjuk: pontosan hétszázezer ember osztozik a terheken. Ja... és most olvastuk a legújabb statisztikát: jelenleg 699.998 ember van börtönben, ami azt jelenti, hogy mindössze két emberre maradt minden munka: Rám és Rád. Cseszd meg!!! Te meg pont internetezel!


----------



## lesliemüller (2010 Június 17)




----------



## p990i (2010 Június 17)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg



de klassz


----------



## eper22 (2010 Június 17)

Szia!
Még nagyon új vagyok és nem igazán tudok eligazodni az oldalon.
Cukorbetegeknek keresek recepteket és CH táblázatot.
Tudsz segíteni?


----------



## vivike18 (2010 Június 17)

Sziasztok


----------



## vivike18 (2010 Június 17)

:11:


----------



## vivike18 (2010 Június 17)

Jobb megtenni és megbánni, mint megbánni, hogy nem tettem meg. Giovanni Boccaccio


----------



## vivike18 (2010 Június 17)

jelen


----------



## Micso (2010 Június 17)

ki ne maradjak!


----------



## PollyPop (2010 Június 17)

Sziasztok eme borús csütörtök este! kiss


----------



## nagyonnagy (2010 Június 17)

hali!  gyűjtöm a 20 hozzászólást


----------



## PollyPop (2010 Június 17)

"A múlthoz kötődni ostobaság, hisz már nincs ott. 
A jelenhez ne ragaszkodj, mert hamarosan múlt lesz. 
Ne kapaszkodj a jövőbe se, mert a holnapból ma lesz, az pedig hamarosan tegnappá válik. 
Egyszer mindenből tegnap lesz."
(Osho)


----------



## PollyPop (2010 Június 17)

"Még sosem találtam olyan templomot, 
amely annyi üdvösséget sugárzott volna, 
mint a saját testem."
(Saraha)


----------



## PollyPop (2010 Június 17)

"A siker nagy titka annak ismerete, 
hogy az embernek hogyan kell 
kivárnia bizonyos dolgokat."


----------



## PollyPop (2010 Június 17)

"Amíg átéljük a boldogságot, nehezen érezzük meg, de ha már elmúlt és visszatekintünk, hirtelen megértjük -olykor elcsodálkozva- milyen boldogok voltunk."
(Kazantzakisz)


----------



## PollyPop (2010 Június 17)

Köszönöm mindenkinek a türelmét!


----------



## gery7602 (2010 Június 17)

szia


----------



## QuantumMeditate (2010 Június 18)

Ez már a második!


----------



## naps (2010 Június 18)

babzsák


----------



## QuantumMeditate (2010 Június 18)

10


----------



## QuantumMeditate (2010 Június 18)

14


----------



## QuantumMeditate (2010 Június 18)

17


----------



## piros55 (2010 Június 18)

*Jó reggelt !*


----------



## Vargera (2010 Június 18)

*20 üzenet*

1


----------



## Vargera (2010 Június 18)

2


----------



## Vargera (2010 Június 18)

3


----------



## Vargera (2010 Június 18)

4


----------



## hiflo (2010 Június 18)

Akkor gyerünk...


----------



## hiflo (2010 Június 18)

3 :-(


----------



## pkai (2010 Június 18)

annyira aranyosak vagytok, hogy egy ilyen helyet kitaláltatok! Mindenkinek nagyon köszi!


----------



## pkai (2010 Június 18)

Azt hiszem küldök egy pár üzit, hogy gyűljenek a hozzászólásaim


----------



## pkai (2010 Június 18)

Ezeket remélem nem fogják semmisnek venni majd


----------



## pkai (2010 Június 18)

ez a 8. hozzászólásom


----------



## pkai (2010 Június 18)

mindjárt a fele megvan


----------



## pkai (2010 Június 18)

a bűvös 10


----------



## pkai (2010 Június 18)

11


----------



## pkai (2010 Június 18)

tizenkettő


----------



## pkai (2010 Június 18)

tizenhárom


----------



## pkai (2010 Június 18)

lehet, hogy erre még szükségem volt


----------



## Péter Pál (2010 Június 18)

*Szia Melitta...*

Szia Melitta,
Mizújs?

Csak ma léptem be. De miért is?
PP.


----------



## Péter Pál (2010 Június 18)

*1 folytatás*

Azért történt, mert a mailing-listán )Unicum, Hungaria.org vlakit keresnek, aki elveszett, elvesztették, vagy el akart veszlödni és fényképet is ígértek, de az hozzám nem jött be. Elkezdtem hát keresni és ide találtam. PP.


----------



## Péter Pál (2010 Június 18)

*2-dik folytatás*

Ez nem jó ha valaki csak úgy elevesz. Például a Duna TV is keresi. De mi lesz ha nem akarja, hogy megtalálják? PP.


----------



## Péter Pál (2010 Június 18)

*3-dik folytatás*

És mi lesz ha nem lehet megtalálni, teszem azt bedutyizták? Vagy elment az Északi Sarkra északi fényt látni? Hát akkor most kell várni három hónapot. Márha az északi sarkon vérja a következö északi fényt. Ugyanis ott állandó a napsütés. PP.


----------



## Péter Pál (2010 Június 18)

*4-dik folytatás*

Na de nehogy valaki hülyéskedéssel vádoljon, azt nem kedvelem. Azt se ha beígérnek egy fotót, de az nem jön. Hát az meg miféle dolog? PP.


----------



## Péter Pál (2010 Június 18)

*5-dik folytatás*

Amiután ide beigazoltam magam valahogy elvesztettem a fonalat. Ez egy igen érdekes fórum. Nincs semmiféle kizárólágosság. Kanadaiak -é, de engem is beeresztettek, holott én amerikai vagyok. Úgy nyolc tízórás vezetésre Torontótól. PP.


----------



## Péter Pál (2010 Június 18)

*6-dik folytatás.*

Miért húsz a megkövetelt hozzászólások száma? Az apám azt szokta volt mondani rólam meg az öcsémröl, hogy az egyik tizenkilenc, a másik meg egy hijján húsz. Vagyis, hogy levizsgáztunk, azt jelentette. Huszonegy a nyerö, de itt húsz? PP.


----------



## Péter Pál (2010 Június 18)

*7-dik folytatás*

Hát akkor legyen, eszerint még tizenkettöt kell készítsek. PP.


----------



## Péter Pál (2010 Június 18)

*8-dik folytatás*

Írni, írni, írni akárcsak Ady Endre. Ja igen, de ö azt írta, hogy sírni, sírní, sírni. Hát Ö tudta miröl volt szó. PP.


----------



## Péter Pál (2010 Június 18)

*9-dik folyatás*

Én azt hiszem szintñen tudom miröl van szó. Egyszerre majdnem mindenki írástudó lett. Írunk, és írunk és folytatjuk. PP.


----------



## katka05 (2010 Június 18)

8 szia jelen


----------



## Péter Pál (2010 Június 18)

*10-dik folytatás.*

Szóval, ha valaki elvesz azt nem kell komolyan venni. A búcsúzást kellett volna. Azután minden lehetséges. Arra már akkor föl kellett volna készülni. Csak úgy inci-finci Amerikába jönni nem egyszerü dolog. El lehet veszni. Bajok lehetnek. Hanyagságok történnek. Például úgy keresnek valakit, hogy nincs fényképe, és nem tudjuk hányas számú lábbelit visel. Hogy lehet így a nyomára bukkani valakinek? PP.


----------



## Péter Pál (2010 Június 18)

*11-dik folytatás*

Már asztán rajtam senki ne keresse. Én még sohase láttam, még a fányképét se, eldugdosták. Beleveszett az elektronikába. PP.


----------



## Péter Pál (2010 Június 18)

*12-dik folyatás*

Mármint a kép, csakis az, én még nem láttam. Hát hogy keressem? Nem én vesztettem el, de nem ám. Hogy lehet csak úgy elveszni? Én is egyszer elvesztem, de meg is találtak. Azután meg jól elvertek. Pedig csak kicsi voltam, még ötéves se. PP.


----------



## Péter Pál (2010 Június 18)

*13-dik folytatás*

Na végre, most már tínédzser vagyok, tizenhárom=thirteen. Ezt amikor Rómában a fiam tízéves lett még nem tudtam. Elkezdtem tizen-évesezni. Gondoltam annyi mint teenager. Akkor is buta voltam. PP.


----------



## Péter Pál (2010 Június 18)

*14-dik folytatás*

Hát még nem tudtam Angolul, csak annyit, hogy Hello, OKÉ, Báj. Az pedig nem túl sok. Most azért vagyok buta mert még sok dolgot még minding nem tudok. Például, hol van ez az elveszett Nö? PP.


----------



## katka05 (2010 Június 18)

hello mindenki


----------



## Péter Pál (2010 Június 18)

*15-dik folytatás*

ÉjszakAmerikában, -bizonyisten így nevezték. Jó volna ha itt volna, mert nincs, akkor itt akárholis hiába keresik. Azám. PP.


----------



## Péter Pál (2010 Június 18)

*16-dik folytatás*

Találtam valaki mást helyette. Jó fényképei vannak. Az ilyen bemutatkozás öszinteségre vall. Te is megtalálhatod. PP.


----------



## katka05 (2010 Június 18)

sziasztok


----------



## katka05 (2010 Június 18)

én is most keztem angolul de nem nagyon megy még


----------



## Péter Pál (2010 Június 18)

*17-dik folytatás*

Lassan de talán elérem ezt célt s akkor abbahagyom. Nem a keresésröl, kutatásról beszélek, hanem a bejelentkezésröl. PP.


----------



## Péter Pál (2010 Június 18)

*18-dik folyatás*

Még egy és akkor akkor kész. Ez nem ment nehezen. Aztán majd lassan kiderül, mire is jó ez az egész? PP.


----------



## Péter Pál (2010 Június 18)

*19-dik folytatás*

"Az egyik tizenkilenc, a másik..." "Hát megérkeztünk..." volt az Anyám mindenkori válasza. Tudta, hogy ezután a beköpés után pofonok kezdtek röpülni... Viszont arról most szó sincs. Én ezzel leadtam a járandóságot. Köszonöm a figyelmed Melitta, üdvözlettel PP.


----------



## somma18 (2010 Június 18)

14


----------



## somma18 (2010 Június 18)

15


----------



## somma18 (2010 Június 18)

16


----------



## somma18 (2010 Június 18)

17


----------



## somma18 (2010 Június 18)

18


----------



## somma18 (2010 Június 18)

19


----------



## somma18 (2010 Június 18)

20


----------



## somma18 (2010 Június 18)

21


----------



## nikike1992 (2010 Június 18)

szia


----------



## nikike1992 (2010 Június 18)

helló


----------



## nikike1992 (2010 Június 18)

szióka


----------



## nikike1992 (2010 Június 18)

4


----------



## nikike1992 (2010 Június 18)

5


----------



## nikike1992 (2010 Június 18)

6


----------



## nikike1992 (2010 Június 18)

7


----------



## nikike1992 (2010 Június 18)

8


----------



## nikike1992 (2010 Június 18)

9


----------



## nikike1992 (2010 Június 18)

10


----------



## redtiger08 (2010 Június 18)

Ahoj mindenki... már itt a fedélzeten


----------



## nikike1992 (2010 Június 18)

11


----------



## nikike1992 (2010 Június 18)

12


----------



## nikike1992 (2010 Június 18)

13


----------



## nikike1992 (2010 Június 18)

14


----------



## nikike1992 (2010 Június 18)

15


----------



## nikike1992 (2010 Június 18)

16


----------



## nikike1992 (2010 Június 18)

17


----------



## nikike1992 (2010 Június 18)

18


----------



## nikike1992 (2010 Június 18)

19


----------



## nikike1992 (2010 Június 18)

20


----------



## Lacus1975 (2010 Június 18)

köszi Melitta!


----------



## Adon (2010 Június 18)

köszike


----------



## Adon (2010 Június 18)

a


----------



## denissa1122 (2010 Június 18)

"A matematikusok azt bizonyítják be, amit bizonyítani tudnak, Neumann pedig azt, amit akar." (Rényi Alfréd)


----------



## denissa1122 (2010 Június 18)

"A matematika a legalsóbb szinttől a legfelsőig tapasztalatokból nő ki: próbálkozásokból, sejtésekből és ellenőrzésükből, elvetésükből vagy megerősítésükből. Mégis az emberi szellem szabad alkotása. Híd a két kultúra között. Tele van játékossággal, esztétikummal: művészet is." (Varga Tamás )


----------



## denissa1122 (2010 Június 18)

"A matematikusok azt bizonyítják be, amit bizonyítani tudnak, Neumann pedig azt, amit akar." (Rényi Alfréd)


----------



## denissa1122 (2010 Június 18)

"Isten létezik, mert a matematika konzisztens, de létezik a Sátán is, mert ezt nem tudjuk bizonyítani." (André Weil)


----------



## denissa1122 (2010 Június 18)

"A matematika a tudományok királynője, a számelmélet pedig a korona rajta. A kvadratikus reciprocitás tétele pedig a legszebb gyémánt a királynő koronájában." (Gauss)


----------



## denissa1122 (2010 Június 18)

"Ha rossz kedvem van, matematizálok, hogy jó kedvem legyen. Ha jó kedvem van, matematizálok, hogy megmaradjon a jó kedvem." (Rényi Alfréd)


----------



## denissa1122 (2010 Június 18)

"A matematika annak muvészete, hogy különböző dolgoknak ugyanazt a nevet adjuk." (H. Poincaré)


----------



## denissa1122 (2010 Június 18)

"Azoknak, akik nem ismerik a matematikát, nehézséget okoz keresztüljutni a szépség valódi érzéséhez, a legmélyebb szépséghez, a természethez... Ha a természetről akarsz tanulni, méltányolni akarod a természetet, ahhoz szükség van arra, hogy értsd a nyelvét, amin szól hozzád." (Feymann)


----------



## denissa1122 (2010 Június 18)

"Amennyiben a matematika törvényei a valóságra vonatkoznak, nem bizonyosak; amennyiben viszont bizonyosak, nem a valóságra vonatkoznak." (Einstein)


----------



## denissa1122 (2010 Június 18)

"Amennyiben a matematika törvényei a valóságra vonatkoznak, nem bizonyosak; amennyiben viszont bizonyosak, nem a valóságra vonatkoznak." (Einstein)


----------



## denissa1122 (2010 Június 18)

"Ami olykor világos... és olykor homályos valami,... az a matematika." (Lakatos Imre)


----------



## kondor.erzsebet (2010 Június 18)

Sziasztok!


----------



## viki0507 (2010 Június 18)

hello


----------



## Larabe (2010 Június 18)

Sziasztok!


----------



## kondor.erzsebet (2010 Június 18)

Cosmopolitan nyereményjátékok a legjobbak.Nyerj!


----------



## kondor.erzsebet (2010 Június 18)

: ))))))))))Hello: ((((((((


----------



## SophieBlack (2010 Június 18)

Üdv mindenkinek


----------



## SophieBlack (2010 Június 18)

Most tényleg 20 hozzászólás kell???


----------



## SophieBlack (2010 Június 18)

Az soook!!


----------



## SophieBlack (2010 Június 18)

Nem baj, már csak 16 kell


----------



## SophieBlack (2010 Június 18)

15...igaz hogy 2009-regisztráltam de MOST KELL AZ A KÖNYV!!


----------



## SophieBlack (2010 Június 18)

14...haladunk haladunk...


----------



## SophieBlack (2010 Június 18)

13...


----------



## kondor.erzsebet (2010 Június 18)

"az embernek eljön az a pont az életében,amikor rájön mindent amit addig hitt,csak belenevelték" True Blood


----------



## kondor.erzsebet (2010 Június 18)

Márcsak 9


----------



## kondor.erzsebet (2010 Június 18)

Maszatfalva


----------



## kondor.erzsebet (2010 Június 18)

Jelentem jelen vagyok,de ha még sokáig kell irogatnom végem.


----------



## kondor.erzsebet (2010 Június 18)

Az ember ilyenkor jön rá milyen nehéz hozzászolni egy témához.Győzelem 20!!!!!!!


----------



## formica (2010 Június 18)

jelen


----------



## szele78 (2010 Június 18)

nagyon jok


----------



## aurora76 (2010 Június 18)

Sziasztok!


----------



## piros55 (2010 Június 18)

*Kop kop !*


----------



## aletta5 (2010 Június 18)

Sziasztok.


----------



## zozoka1967 (2010 Június 18)

melitta írta:


> aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


1


----------



## zozoka1967 (2010 Június 18)

jelen


----------



## zozoka1967 (2010 Június 18)

van


----------



## zozoka1967 (2010 Június 18)

itt minden


----------



## zozoka1967 (2010 Június 18)

ha


----------



## zozoka1967 (2010 Június 18)

a


----------



## zozoka1967 (2010 Június 18)

jo könyvrk


----------



## zozoka1967 (2010 Június 18)

ez 8


----------



## zozoka1967 (2010 Június 18)

99


----------



## zozoka1967 (2010 Június 18)

10


----------



## zozoka1967 (2010 Június 18)

fasomba mááá cak 11


----------



## nikool (2010 Június 18)

Hello! Mindenkinek kellemes napot!


----------



## nikool (2010 Június 18)

Még 19 üzenet van hátra...


----------



## nikool (2010 Június 18)

_12_


----------



## nikool (2010 Június 18)

_17_


----------



## nikool (2010 Június 18)

_16_


----------



## nikool (2010 Június 18)

_15_


----------



## nikool (2010 Június 18)

_14_


----------



## nikool (2010 Június 18)

_13_


----------



## nikool (2010 Június 18)

_12 "_A bejegyzés egy öt percen belül létrehozott másik bejegyzés másolata." XD


----------



## nikool (2010 Június 18)

_11_


----------



## nikool (2010 Június 18)

_10 _


----------



## nikool (2010 Június 18)

_9 Mellesleg imádom azt a személyt, aki kitalálta ezt a fórumot..._


----------



## nikool (2010 Június 18)

_8_


----------



## nikool (2010 Június 18)

_7 ó_


----------



## nikool (2010 Június 18)

_6 i_


----------



## nikool (2010 Június 18)

_5 c_


----------



## nikool (2010 Június 18)

_4 á_


----------



## nikool (2010 Június 18)

_3 k_


----------



## nikool (2010 Június 18)

_2 a_


----------



## nikool (2010 Június 18)

_1 v_


----------



## nikool (2010 Június 18)

If you like wasting your time, is that time really wasted?


----------



## Tündérvérű (2010 Június 18)

Sziasztok


----------



## Tündérvérű (2010 Június 18)

6b


----------



## Tündérvérű (2010 Június 18)

áááááááááááá


----------



## Tündérvérű (2010 Június 18)

123456


----------



## Tündérvérű (2010 Június 18)

Xd


----------



## Tündérvérű (2010 Június 18)

Xc


----------



## Tündérvérű (2010 Június 18)

5678u


----------



## Tündérvérű (2010 Június 18)

tzti8tg


----------



## Tündérvérű (2010 Június 18)

éghj


----------



## PityaLee (2010 Június 18)

húúú ez jóóó am. hy


----------



## Tündérvérű (2010 Június 18)

jajjmá


----------



## PityaLee (2010 Június 18)

hhhha


----------



## Tündérvérű (2010 Június 18)

aswdf


----------



## PityaLee (2010 Június 18)

jfrgdfgds


----------



## PityaLee (2010 Június 18)

ffdsssdsa


----------



## Tündérvérű (2010 Június 18)

erw


----------



## Tündérvérű (2010 Június 18)

élkjgf


----------



## PityaLee (2010 Június 18)

dffghjtsefsd


----------



## PityaLee (2010 Június 18)

t


----------



## Tündérvérű (2010 Június 18)

uzfddfhj


----------



## PityaLee (2010 Június 18)

erwope


----------



## Tündérvérű (2010 Június 18)

hgtrss


----------



## PityaLee (2010 Június 18)

ggter


----------



## Tündérvérű (2010 Június 18)

:s


----------



## PityaLee (2010 Június 18)

gthuqq


----------



## Tündérvérű (2010 Június 18)

ftdezutzu


----------



## PityaLee (2010 Június 18)

bbbtre


----------



## Tündérvérű (2010 Június 18)

meg 3


----------



## Tündérvérű (2010 Június 18)

nah


----------



## Tündérvérű (2010 Június 18)

végre


----------



## Tündérvérű (2010 Június 18)

huhh


----------



## PityaLee (2010 Június 18)

hugawer


----------



## PityaLee (2010 Június 18)

dejkjk


----------



## PityaLee (2010 Június 18)

jhghghhvc xxd


----------



## PityaLee (2010 Június 18)

hzucgyfghfh


----------



## mraan (2010 Június 18)

hahó


----------



## Atmanna (2010 Június 18)

ahhoj!


----------



## Nesselia (2010 Június 18)

Sziasztok, jo bongeszest!


----------



## Nesselia (2010 Június 18)

hali


----------



## Nesselia (2010 Június 18)

mi ujsag van?


----------



## Nesselia (2010 Június 18)

van fent valaki?


----------



## Nesselia (2010 Június 18)

hahooooo


----------



## Nesselia (2010 Június 18)

mindegy ha van fent valaki beszelgethetnenk


----------



## Nesselia (2010 Június 18)

ez a 7. kommentem


----------



## Nesselia (2010 Június 18)

Beszelgettem apuval es ma csikos tokany volt otthon


----------



## Nesselia (2010 Június 18)

9. komment


----------



## Nesselia (2010 Június 18)

10. komment


----------



## Nesselia (2010 Június 18)

miert kell kommentelni ha csak egy link kellene innen?


----------



## Nesselia (2010 Június 18)

12. komment


----------



## Nesselia (2010 Június 18)

13. komment


----------



## Nesselia (2010 Június 18)

25. komment hehe csak vicceltem!


----------



## Nesselia (2010 Június 18)

15. komment, mindjart megnezhetem a linket


----------



## Nesselia (2010 Június 18)

16 mar csak 4


----------



## Nesselia (2010 Június 18)

17. komment


----------



## Nesselia (2010 Június 18)

18. komment uristen csak 2 kell


----------



## Nesselia (2010 Június 18)

19. komment


----------



## Nesselia (2010 Június 18)

20. komment veggggreeeeeeee


----------



## theEnd (2010 Június 18)

Jó


----------



## theEnd (2010 Június 18)

reggelt.


----------



## theEnd (2010 Június 18)

Most


----------



## theEnd (2010 Június 18)

kezdem


----------



## theEnd (2010 Június 18)

a


----------



## theEnd (2010 Június 18)

20


----------



## theEnd (2010 Június 18)

kedves


----------



## theEnd (2010 Június 18)

bejegyzés


----------



## theEnd (2010 Június 18)

írását


----------



## theEnd (2010 Június 18)

hogy


----------



## theEnd (2010 Június 18)

hátha


----------



## theEnd (2010 Június 18)

sikerül


----------



## theEnd (2010 Június 18)

azt


----------



## theEnd (2010 Június 18)

csinálni


----------



## theEnd (2010 Június 18)

az


----------



## theEnd (2010 Június 18)

oldalon


----------



## theEnd (2010 Június 18)

amiért


----------



## theEnd (2010 Június 18)

regisztráltam


----------



## theEnd (2010 Június 18)

ide


----------



## theEnd (2010 Június 18)

magam.


----------



## biroartur (2010 Június 18)

"Minden időben szeret, a ki igaz barát, és testvérül születik a nyomorúság idejére." Példabeszédek 17:17


----------



## biroartur (2010 Június 18)

"A vidám elme jó orvosságul szolgál; a szomorú lélek pedig megszáraztja a csontokat."


----------



## szandra55 (2010 Június 18)

jajj, legyen már meg a húsz hsz


----------



## biroartur (2010 Június 18)

Jobb lakozni a pusztának földén, mint a feddődő és haragos asszonynyal.


----------



## biroartur (2010 Június 18)

A gazdag a szegényeken uralkodik, és szolgája a kölcsönvevő a kölcsönadónak.


----------



## biroartur (2010 Június 18)

Ha éhezik, a ki téged gyűlöl: adj enni néki kenyeret; és ha szomjúhozik: adj néki inni vizet;


----------



## biroartur (2010 Június 18)

A ki vermet ás másnak, abba belé esik; és a ki felhengeríti a követ, arra gurul vissza.


----------



## biroartur (2010 Június 18)

Mint a sír és a pokol meg nem elégednek, úgy az embernek szemei meg nem elégednek.


----------



## biroartur (2010 Június 18)

Mert nem örökkévaló a gazdagság, és vajjon a korona nemzetségről nemzetségre lesz-é?


----------



## nebebe (2010 Június 18)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg



Itt


----------



## csialexandra (2010 Június 18)

*köszi*



Wulfi írta:


> Köszi, Melitta! kiss


köszi szépen itt is


----------



## georgie69 (2010 Június 18)

köszi Melitta, egyre jobban tetszik ez a fórum


----------



## Pappa2 (2010 Június 18)

Sziasztok!


----------



## bdos (2010 Június 19)

Ettől már megfordult a tönkön ülő ember, s úgy meredt a beszélőre, hogy még
a szája is nyitva maradt.


----------



## mnemosynum (2010 Június 19)

Üdv mindenkinek!


----------



## bengi (2010 Június 19)

jelen


----------



## bengi (2010 Június 19)

jelen2


----------



## bengi (2010 Június 19)

jelen3


----------



## bengi (2010 Június 19)

jelen4


----------



## bengi (2010 Június 19)

jelen5


----------



## bengi (2010 Június 19)

jelen6


----------



## bengi (2010 Június 19)

jelen7


----------



## bengi (2010 Június 19)

jelen8


----------



## bengi (2010 Június 19)

jelen9


----------



## bengi (2010 Június 19)

jelen10


----------



## bengi (2010 Június 19)

jelen11


----------



## bengi (2010 Június 19)

jelen12


----------



## bengi (2010 Június 19)

jelen13


----------



## bengi (2010 Június 19)

jelen14


----------



## bengi (2010 Június 19)

jelen15


----------



## bengi (2010 Június 19)

jelen16


----------



## bengi (2010 Június 19)

jelen17


----------



## bengi (2010 Június 19)

jelen18


----------



## bengi (2010 Június 19)

jelen19


----------



## bengi (2010 Június 19)

jelen20


----------



## bengi (2010 Június 19)

jelen21


----------



## bengi (2010 Június 19)

jelen22


----------



## bengi (2010 Június 19)

jelen23


----------



## bengi (2010 Június 19)

jelen24


----------



## bengi (2010 Június 19)

jelen25


----------



## bengi (2010 Június 19)

szia


----------



## piros55 (2010 Június 19)

*Szép napot Mindenkinek !*


----------



## cukmix (2010 Június 19)

Heló!
Üdvözlet mindenkinek


----------



## cukmix (2010 Június 19)

Jó ez az oldal


----------



## cukmix (2010 Június 19)

Jelen 3


----------



## cukmix (2010 Június 19)

Jelen 4


----------



## cukmix (2010 Június 19)

Jelen 6


----------



## cukmix (2010 Június 19)

Jelen 7


----------



## cukmix (2010 Június 19)

Jelen 8


----------



## cukmix (2010 Június 19)

Jelen 9


----------



## cukmix (2010 Június 19)

Jelen 10


----------



## cukmix (2010 Június 19)

Jelen 11


----------



## cukmix (2010 Június 19)

Jelen 12


----------



## cukmix (2010 Június 19)

Jelen 13


----------



## cukmix (2010 Június 19)

Jelen 14


----------



## cukmix (2010 Június 19)

Jelen 15


----------



## cukmix (2010 Június 19)

Jelen 16


----------



## cukmix (2010 Június 19)

Jelen 17


----------



## cukmix (2010 Június 19)

Jelen 18


----------



## cukmix (2010 Június 19)

Jelen 19


----------



## cukmix (2010 Június 19)

Jelen 20


----------



## cukmix (2010 Június 19)

Jelen 21


----------



## hunwazzee (2010 Június 19)

1


----------



## hunwazzee (2010 Június 19)

2


----------



## hunwazzee (2010 Június 19)

3


----------



## adamtolt (2010 Június 19)

jelen1


----------



## adamtolt (2010 Június 19)

jelen2


----------



## adamtolt (2010 Június 19)

A művészet örök, az élet rövid, s a tapasztalat csalékony.
Temesvári Pelbárt


----------



## adamtolt (2010 Június 19)

Az élet túl rövid, semhogy ráérnénk halogatni a szeretet kifejezését.
Victor B. Miller


----------



## adamtolt (2010 Június 19)

Az élet túl rövid ahhoz, hogy egy ronda emberrel táncoljunk!
Christina Dodd


----------



## adamtolt (2010 Június 19)

Légy önmagad! Túl rövid az élet ahhoz, hogy más légy.
Streetdance - Step Up 2. c. film


----------



## adamtolt (2010 Június 19)

A keserű embernek rövid időn belül nem maradnak vágyai. Sem élni, sem meghalni nincs kedve – és ez a legnagyobb baj.
Paulo Coelho


----------



## adamtolt (2010 Június 19)

A hantot a fű, a fájdalmat meg az idő növi be. A szél elsimítja az eltávozottak nyomát, az idő meg elsimítja a szívfacsaró fájdalmat és azok emlékét, akiket nem győztek és nem is győznek hazavárni szeretteik - mert rövid az emberi élet és úgy rendelte a sors mindnyájunknak, hogy ne sok füvet tapossunk le ezen a világon.
Mihail Solohov


----------



## adamtolt (2010 Június 19)

Az élet túl rövid ahhoz, hogy haragot tartsunk. Túl rövid ahhoz, hogy eltaszítsunk magunktól valakit anélkül, hogy meghallgatnánk, amit mondani szeretne.
Dorothy Koomson


----------



## adamtolt (2010 Június 19)

Az élet túl rövid, hogy sokáig haragudjunk benne.
Szabó Magda


----------



## adamtolt (2010 Június 19)

Sose törjön félre kedved csizmasarka,
Legyen örömödnek bugyogója tarka,
Ne legyen életed rövid, mint nyúl farka,
A sorsnak irántad ne legyen szűk marka.

Boldogságod fénye legyen szép szivárvány,
Rajta, mint egy hídon, szép tündérek járván,
Ne bántson a métely, sem másféle járvány,
Hanem oly erős légy, valamint a márvány.
Arany János


----------



## adamtolt (2010 Június 19)

Mély és őszinte volt szerelmünk?
Nem! -: érdekes volt, semmi más.
Vihar és tűzvész volt szerelmünk?
Nem! -: csak rövid szórakozás.
Paul Verlaine


----------



## adamtolt (2010 Június 19)

A harag rövid ideig tartó őrültség.
Quintus Horatius Flaccus


----------



## adamtolt (2010 Június 19)

Sose rettegjünk és aggódjunk amiatt, ami szívünkben természetes és igaz. Nincs a Teremtésnek nagyobb adománya, mint ha megengedi valakinek, hogy szívében, ha rövid időre is, a mindenség örök nagy törvényeivel érezzen összhangot.
Móra Ferenc


----------



## adamtolt (2010 Június 19)

Tudod, ha elég sokáig élsz, már mindenkit ismersz.
Charlie Huston


----------



## adamtolt (2010 Június 19)

A részvét pillanatok alatt elpárolog az emberekből.
Charlie Huston


----------



## adamtolt (2010 Június 19)

Vannak arcok, akiket olyan könnyű felhúzni, hogy nem is éri meg igazán a fáradságot.
Charlie Huston


----------



## adamtolt (2010 Június 19)

Három dolog csak meghatározott alkalmak kapcsán fedezhető fel: a merészség a veszélyben, az ész a düh idején, s a barátság az ínség közepette.


----------



## adamtolt (2010 Június 19)

Az vagy, aminek látszol.


----------



## adamtolt (2010 Június 19)

A kísértés kemény dolog, olyan, mint a korpa. Rendszerint nem látja az ember, de mindig ott van.
Melrose Place c. film


----------



## adamtolt (2010 Június 19)

Igazi arcunk szemmel nem látható. Csak szívvel, néha.
Müller Péter


----------



## adamtolt (2010 Június 19)

Csak azt lökhetik félre, aki magától amúgy is félrelépne.
Tyson


----------



## jostir (2010 Június 19)

*bor*

én is a vörösbort szeretem, dohányzás az káros és sok pénzbe kerül, én nem ajánlom senkinek sem


----------



## jostir (2010 Június 19)

viszont a dohánygyáraknak is meg kell élni


----------



## jostir (2010 Június 19)

elhiszem, hogy nehéz leszokni, de lekéne


----------



## jostir (2010 Június 19)

vörösbort naponta lehetne fogyasztani


----------



## jostir (2010 Június 19)

ha megengedhetjük magunknak


----------



## jostir (2010 Június 19)

bor vagy sör? szerintem bor


----------



## lang111 (2010 Június 19)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg



Akkor segíts, lécci!!! 37 üzenetet küldtem, de továbbra sem ad jogosultságot a txt fájlok megtekintéséhez...


----------



## lang111 (2010 Június 19)

A regem is vagy egy éves, a fórumhoz is hozzászóltam... Akkor mi a gond?


----------



## afbu (2010 Június 19)

hali :grin:


----------



## afbu (2010 Június 19)

haho2


----------



## afbu (2010 Június 19)

haho3


----------



## afbu (2010 Június 19)

haho4


----------



## afbu (2010 Június 19)

haho5


----------



## afbu (2010 Június 19)

haho6


----------



## afbu (2010 Június 19)

haho7


----------



## afbu (2010 Június 19)

haho8


----------



## afbu (2010 Június 19)

haho9


----------



## afbu (2010 Június 19)

haho10


----------



## afbu (2010 Június 19)

haho11


----------



## afbu (2010 Június 19)

haho12


----------



## afbu (2010 Június 19)

haho13


----------



## afbu (2010 Június 19)

haho14


----------



## afbu (2010 Június 19)

haho15


----------



## afbu (2010 Június 19)

haho16


----------



## afbu (2010 Június 19)

haho17


----------



## afbu (2010 Június 19)

haho18


----------



## afbu (2010 Június 19)

haho19


----------



## afbu (2010 Június 19)

haho20


----------



## szakacsb (2010 Június 19)

haho


----------



## miklos.hermesz (2010 Június 19)

Hello, én még uj tag vagyok, most ismerkedem a rendszerrel


----------



## bolikiss (2010 Június 19)

Hogy nem számít, mennyire jó valaki, mindenképpen fájdalmat okoz neked olykor. És ezért meg kell bocsátanod neki.


----------



## bolikiss (2010 Június 19)

Hogy évek kellenek a bizalom kiépítéséhez, de elég néhány másodperc a lerombolásához.


----------



## bolikiss (2010 Június 19)

Hogy nem kell megváltoztatnunk barátainkat, ha megértjük, hogy a barátok változnak.


----------



## bolikiss (2010 Június 19)

Hogy a körülmények és a környezet hatnak ránk, de magunkért csakis mi vagyunk felelősek.


----------



## bolikiss (2010 Június 19)

Hogy vagy Te tartod ellenőrzés alatt a tetteidet, vagy azok fognak Téged.


----------



## bolikiss (2010 Június 19)

Megtanultam, hogy a hősök olyan emberek, akik azt tették, ami szükséges volt, szembenézve a következményekkel.


----------



## bolikiss (2010 Június 19)

Hogy a türelem rengeteg gyakorlást igényel.


----------



## bolikiss (2010 Június 19)

Hogy vannak emberek, akik szeretnek bennünket, de egyszerűen nem tudják, hogyan mutassák ki.


----------



## bolikiss (2010 Június 19)

Hogy olykor az, akire azt hinnéd, hogy megadja neked a kegyelemdöfést, ha már a földön fekszel, egyike azon keveseknek, akik segíteni fognak neked felállni.


----------



## bolikiss (2010 Június 19)

Hogy csak azért mert valaki nem úgy szeret téged, ahogyan te szeretnéd, ez nem azt jelenti, hogy nem 
szeret téged teljes szívével.


----------



## bolikiss (2010 Június 19)

Hogy sosem szabad azt mondani egy kisgyermeknek, hogy az álmok balgaságok: tragédia lenne, ha ezt elhinné.


----------



## bolikiss (2010 Június 19)

Hogy nem mindig elég, ha megbocsát nekünk valaki. Az esetek többségében te vagy, akinek meg kell bocsátani magadnak.


----------



## bolikiss (2010 Június 19)

Hogy nem számít, hány szilánkra tört a szíved: a világ nem áll meg, hogy megvárja, míg összeragasztod. Talán Isten úgy akarja, hogy találkozzunk sok nem hozzánk illő emberrel, mielőtt találkozunk az igazival. Így mikor végre találkozunk vele. Tudunk majd hálásak lenni ezért az adományért.


----------



## bolikiss (2010 Június 19)

Paolo Coelho


----------



## Daffy (2010 Június 19)

*space
*


----------



## bolikiss (2010 Június 19)

Dr. Domján László - Félelem, hit, gyógyulás​


----------



## bolikiss (2010 Június 19)

A modern lélektan felismerte, hogy a félelem nemcsak menekülés valami elől, hanem hívása is! Félek valamilyen betegségtől - megnő az esély, hogy belebetegszem. De segíthet-e a félelem legyőzésében a hit? Hiszen az életben sok minden nem tudáson, hanem hiten alapul. A hit pedig nagyon, néha megingathatatlanul erős. És a gyógyulás?


----------



## bolikiss (2010 Június 19)

SZABÓ MAGDA - PILÁTUS

"Az üdvtörténet ismerete úgy hozzátartozott neveltetésemhez, mint mindkét ági családom mitológiája, hogyne lettem volna már gyermekként is tisztában azzal, mi miatt kell a világtörténelem előtt felelnie Judea hajdani procuratorának, Pilátusnak. Hamar rájöttem, hasonló helyzet a leghétköznapibb létben is kialakulhat, és jaj annak, aki felismeri, de nem vállalja az igazságot. Értékelésem indulata máig sem változott, míg ezt a regényt korrigáltam, szüntelen azt éreztem, ha ma írnám meg, nyilván nagyobb mesterségbeli tudással, érzékenyebb emberismerettel, de ugyanúgy elítélném Szőcs Izát, ahogy pályám első szakaszában tettem. Elmarasztalnám, mert bűnösnek érezném naiv szeretet hiányában - a szó itt azt jelenti: alázatos és feltétel nélküli -, mert fürdővárost ugyan mintaszerűt hozott létre, de rosszul diagnosztizálta saját szüleit, egyszer se volt kíváncsi apja hajdani szülőhelyére, nem fogta fel, hogy a Kapitány nevű nyúl nem csak egy háziállat, de az egész odalett múlt jelképe, az utolsó tanú valamire, ami nem lehet többé, és nem vette észre, hogy a szülői szeretet valutája csak a gyermeki szeretet valutájával egyenlíthető, ami nem váltható át sem öregek otthonára, sem luxuskörülmények közt biztosított magányélményre, szeretetre csak szeretet felelhet, s ha nem teszi, a gyermek karrierestül megbukott mint ember. Az én Pilátusom is megbukik, mert rossz a pénznem, amivel fizetne, mindennel ellátja az anyját, mégis gyilkosa lesz, mert fegyelmezett iparkodása már nem ismeri az egyszerű varázsszót, amivel az öregek élete meghosszabbítható, még a köteles hála is leróható szégyen és önmagunk feladása nélkül."


----------



## bolikiss (2010 Június 19)

Popper péter - széthasadt kárpit. írások a hitröl és a vallásról


----------



## bolikiss (2010 Június 19)

A kötet a pszichológus-író valláslélektani tanulmányait tartalmazza. Sem téríteni, sem tagadni nem akar, szeretne együtt töprengeni az olvasóval.


----------



## bolikiss (2010 Június 19)

Kalandozni az emberi gondolkodás és képzelet által évezredek során megalkotott Isten-képek bonyolult világában. A gyűjteményes kötet Az Égre néző ember sorozatban megjelent öt kötet szerkesztett anyagát, (Van ott valaki? - Az önmagába térő ösvény - 666. A sátán a XXI.században- Az Istennel sakkozás kockázata - Út az istenektől Istenhez) valamint a témához kapcsolódó, új tanulmányt is tartalmaz.


----------



## bagizolee (2010 Június 19)

1. hozzászólás. Köszi a lehetöséget.


----------



## bolikiss (2010 Június 19)

POPPER PÉTER - NE MENJ A ROMOK KÖZÉ!

Az ember sokszor végtelen hosszú láncot vonszol maga után: a múlt emlékeit. S előfordulhat, hogy már csak életének romjai között él. Ez a könyv visszahívás a valóságba. Ne a múltban élj, ami már nincs, (a jövőn se tépelődj, ami még nincs), csak a jelent éld teljes erőddel és odafigyeléssel. Így lesz hiteles az életed."


----------



## tóthkároly (2010 Június 19)

én már 22-nél járok mégsem tölthetek


----------



## bagizolee (2010 Június 19)

2


----------



## homokora (2010 Június 19)

Hello mindenkinek!


----------



## Matthaus25 (2010 Június 19)

helo mindenkinek össze szeretném szedni gyorsan a 20 hozzászólást


----------



## bagizolee (2010 Június 19)

3


----------



## bagizolee (2010 Június 19)

4


----------



## bagizolee (2010 Június 19)

Öt.


----------



## bagizolee (2010 Június 19)

Halihó.


----------



## bagizolee (2010 Június 19)

Gyüjtjük a hozzászólásokat.


----------



## bagizolee (2010 Június 19)

Nekem nyolc.


----------



## bagizolee (2010 Június 19)

Itt van még egy


----------



## bagizolee (2010 Június 19)

Tíííz.


----------



## bagizolee (2010 Június 19)

Cenegy.


----------



## bagizolee (2010 Június 19)

Piszkos tizenkettö.


----------



## bagizolee (2010 Június 19)

Piszkos tizenhárom.


----------



## bagizolee (2010 Június 19)

41 fordítva.


----------



## bagizolee (2010 Június 19)

Xv


----------



## bagizolee (2010 Június 19)




----------



## bagizolee (2010 Június 19)




----------



## bagizolee (2010 Június 19)




----------



## bagizolee (2010 Június 19)




----------



## bagizolee (2010 Június 19)




----------



## Dr.Konstantinusz (2010 Június 19)

ja, ok


----------



## jostir (2010 Június 19)

egészségünkre


----------



## jostir (2010 Június 19)

ez sajnos fehérbor volt


----------



## jostir (2010 Június 19)

Egri Olasz rizling


----------



## jostir (2010 Június 19)

most ez van megkezdve


----------



## jostir (2010 Június 19)

fehér vagy piros?


----------



## jostir (2010 Június 19)

legyen piros


----------



## jostir (2010 Június 19)

fehér is jó


----------



## jostir (2010 Június 19)

csak legyen valami


----------



## jostir (2010 Június 19)

ha nincs akkor a sör is jó lesz


----------



## jostir (2010 Június 19)

még csak 16.


----------



## jostir (2010 Június 19)

borban az igazság


----------



## jostir (2010 Június 19)

csak mértékkel


----------



## jostir (2010 Június 19)

aki teheti igyon bort


----------



## jostir (2010 Június 19)

akár most, akár vörösbort


----------



## Dr.Konstantinusz (2010 Június 19)

:-s


----------



## Eleira (2010 Június 19)

:x  :d  :s


----------



## proxxy (2010 Június 19)

*hali*

halikiss


----------



## proxxy (2010 Június 19)




----------



## proxxy (2010 Június 19)

> jhvkti


kf


----------



## proxxy (2010 Június 19)




----------



## proxxy (2010 Június 19)

:S nincs értelme a 20 üzinek


----------



## proxxy (2010 Június 19)

:s


----------



## proxxy (2010 Június 19)

:'(


----------



## proxxy (2010 Június 19)

_**_


----------



## proxxy (2010 Június 19)

:"(


----------



## proxxy (2010 Június 19)

;(


----------



## proxxy (2010 Június 19)

:""((


----------



## proxxy (2010 Június 19)




----------



## proxxy (2010 Június 19)

łŁ


----------



## proxxy (2010 Június 19)

prjahoaJh


----------



## proxxy (2010 Június 19)

már csak 4 kell


----------



## proxxy (2010 Június 19)

3


----------



## proxxy (2010 Június 19)

2


----------



## proxxy (2010 Június 19)

...1...:dd:d


----------



## piros55 (2010 Június 19)

*Itt vagyok !*


----------



## terenyi17 (2010 Június 19)

1 hali


----------



## terenyi17 (2010 Június 19)

2 hali


----------



## terenyi17 (2010 Június 19)

hali


----------



## terenyi17 (2010 Június 19)

4


----------



## terenyi17 (2010 Június 19)

5


----------



## terenyi17 (2010 Június 19)

6


----------



## terenyi17 (2010 Június 19)

7


----------



## terenyi17 (2010 Június 19)

8


----------



## terenyi17 (2010 Június 19)

9


----------



## terenyi17 (2010 Június 19)

10


----------



## terenyi17 (2010 Június 19)

11


----------



## terenyi17 (2010 Június 19)

12


----------



## Jupy (2010 Június 19)

lednew írta:


> 1 Reakció



Nekem ez tetszikkiss


----------



## terenyi17 (2010 Június 19)

13


----------



## terenyi17 (2010 Június 19)

14


----------



## terenyi17 (2010 Június 19)

15


----------



## terenyi17 (2010 Június 19)

16


----------



## terenyi17 (2010 Június 19)

17


----------



## terenyi17 (2010 Június 19)

18


----------



## terenyi17 (2010 Június 19)

19


----------



## terenyi17 (2010 Június 19)

köszi


----------



## Jupy (2010 Június 19)

Ez nagyon szuper!


----------



## Jupy (2010 Június 19)

Tetszik nekem!


----------



## Jupy (2010 Június 19)

Legyen 4. is...


----------



## Jupy (2010 Június 19)

aztán 5. ...


----------



## Jupy (2010 Június 19)

6.


----------



## Jupy (2010 Június 19)

hetedik


----------



## Jupy (2010 Június 19)

nyolc


----------



## Jupy (2010 Június 19)

nine


----------



## Jupy (2010 Június 19)

ten


----------



## Jupy (2010 Június 19)

már a fele megvan: 11


----------



## Jupy (2010 Június 19)

12


----------



## Jupy (2010 Június 19)

ezt a számot nem szeretem: 13


----------



## Jupy (2010 Június 19)

14


----------



## Jupy (2010 Június 19)

15...egyre jobb...


----------



## Jupy (2010 Június 19)

tizenhatodik


----------



## Jupy (2010 Június 19)

szerencseszámom a 17


----------



## Jupy (2010 Június 19)

tíz és nyolc, ez így is úgy is tizennyolc


----------



## Jupy (2010 Június 19)

19 sem most voltam...


----------



## Jupy (2010 Június 19)

nem csak a 20 éveseké a világ!


----------



## Jupy (2010 Június 19)

Köszönet a lehetőségért!
Csúcs ez a topic!


----------



## giorgio_n (2010 Június 19)

:d


----------



## giorgio_n (2010 Június 19)

haha ezjo xd


----------



## giorgio_n (2010 Június 19)

három:?!


----------



## giorgio_n (2010 Június 19)

brrr


----------



## giorgio_n (2010 Június 19)

deizgi


----------



## giorgio_n (2010 Június 19)

elfelejtettem hanyadik jön Oo


----------



## giorgio_n (2010 Június 19)

hééééét


----------



## giorgio_n (2010 Június 19)

nyolc :O


----------



## giorgio_n (2010 Június 19)

99999999999999 :d


----------



## giorgio_n (2010 Június 19)

jaj sose lesz meg a húsz xD


----------



## giorgio_n (2010 Június 19)

tizenegy -.-


----------



## giorgio_n (2010 Június 19)

piszkos tizenkettő..


----------



## giorgio_n (2010 Június 19)

péntek tizenhárom :|


----------



## giorgio_n (2010 Június 19)

10+4


----------



## giorgio_n (2010 Június 19)

15 jajdeuncsimár


----------



## giorgio_n (2010 Június 19)

16 (H) legjobb szám *.*


----------



## giorgio_n (2010 Június 19)

tizen7  |-)


----------



## giorgio_n (2010 Június 19)

[email protected] / ilyet szabad? xD


----------



## giorgio_n (2010 Június 19)

19


----------



## giorgio_n (2010 Június 19)

ésHÚÚÚÚÚSZ DDD


----------



## giorgio_n (2010 Június 19)

köszi remélem mostmár tudok letölteni :$ szépnapot puszi


----------



## frand (2010 Június 19)

*1*

elso


----------



## doma222 (2010 Június 19)

*kacsa*

a kacsavadászat után jólesik a kacsahús


----------



## humanity (2010 Június 19)

*cxvx*



Melitta írta:


> 1, jelen


cxvxvx


----------



## mate2000 (2010 Június 19)

**



Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg



mehérett a meggy


----------



## mate2000 (2010 Június 19)

**



Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg



megérett a meggy


----------



## mate2000 (2010 Június 19)

Bár nem vagyok buta de ténlag nem tudom hogy hogyan lehet hozzászolni csak irogatok aztán vagy jó vagy se


----------



## mate2000 (2010 Június 19)

bocs a helyesirási hibákért mindenkitől bocs


----------



## Fecsu43 (2010 Június 19)

Szerintem a dohányzás megnyugtat.


----------



## naps (2010 Június 19)

szép jó estét midnkinek


----------



## Lavia (2010 Június 19)

Igen, szeretnék minél gyorsabban aktiválódni


----------



## Lavia (2010 Június 19)

mi értelme ennek?


----------



## Lavia (2010 Június 19)

lemaradt h jó estét kívánjak


----------



## Lavia (2010 Június 19)

vki válaszolhatna és akkor nem kéne magamban irogatni


----------



## Lavia (2010 Június 19)

ezen az oldalon kanadai magyarok is előfordulnak? mert eddig csak mo-iakkal találkoztam


----------



## Lavia (2010 Június 19)

szeretnék egy számot letölteni...


----------



## Lavia (2010 Június 19)

de utamat állja...


----------



## Lavia (2010 Június 19)

a rendszer érdekes aktiválása


----------



## Lavia (2010 Június 19)

hogy értelme is legyen az írásnak, innentől idézeteket kaptok : )


----------



## Lavia (2010 Június 19)

Gömöri György:
*Őszi magánbeszéd[FONT=&quot][1][/FONT]*

Dércsípett almák fanyar édességét
dicsérem most, ebben a lassú őszben,
mikor a kristálytiszta levegőben
(amit csak néha szennyez avar- vagy rőzsefüst)
hallani vélem vadludak gágogását,
s az autópálya tompa zümmögését,
ha függönyszárnyat lebbent könnyű szél -​ dércsípett almák fanyar édességét
kell dicsérnem, hiszen ha jön a tél,
milyen emlék melenget majd titokban?
Ha vallanom kell, hová tartozom,
elmondom: abból adtam, amit hoztam.
Az almafát meg nem tagadhatom.​ 
[FONT=&quot][1][/FONT] Salvatore Quasimodo-emlékdíjas és Ada Negri-díjas vers.


----------



## Lavia (2010 Június 19)

Eckhart Tolle:
[FONT=&quot]Ha nem szenvedted volna el azt, amit elszenvedtél, akkor emberi lényként nem lenne mélységed, alázatod, együttérzésed.[/FONT]


----------



## Lavia (2010 Június 19)

Eckhart Tolle:
[FONT=&quot]A helyzetek nem tesznek boldogtalanná. A gondolataid tesznek azzá. Az értelmezéseid, az önmagadnak elmondott történeteid tesznek boldogtalanná.[/FONT]


----------



## Lavia (2010 Június 19)

[FONT=&quot]So-shu dreamed,
And having dreamed that he was a bird, a bee, and a butterfly,
He was uncertain why he should try to feel like anything else,[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Hence his contentment.

/Ezra Pound/
[/FONT]


----------



## ancsi99 (2010 Június 19)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


helo


----------



## Lavia (2010 Június 19)

Szabó Lajos: Gyógyító sorrend

Belekezdtem megint valamibe,
de már látom, hogy nem érek a végére…
Elhatároztam ismét: elindulok,
de annyira merev és nehéz még a lábam…
Kitaláltam a biztos megoldást,
de titokként őrzöm magamban…
Istenem, megint meg kell tanulnom,
hogy mindent igazán egyedül én akartam…
…én gondoltam…
…én terveztem…
…én kiviteleztem…
Taníts meg végre új gondolkodásmódra,
hogy ne saját magam mögött járjak,
hanem utánad – egyszerűen és
[FONT=&quot]engedelmesen[/FONT]


----------



## Lavia (2010 Június 19)

végre vki, ember, éljen!


----------



## Lavia (2010 Június 19)

nekem már majdnem megvan a 20


----------



## Lavia (2010 Június 19)

*[FONT=&quot]József Attila - Óh szív! Nyugodj![/FONT]*

[FONT=&quot]Fegyverben réved fönn a téli ég,[/FONT][FONT=&quot]kemény a menny és vándor a vidék,[/FONT][FONT=&quot]halkul a hó, megáll az elmenő,[/FONT][FONT=&quot]lehellete a lobbant keszkenő.[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Hol is vagyok? Egy szalmaszál nagyon[/FONT][FONT=&quot]helyezkedik a csontozott uton;[/FONT][FONT=&quot]kis, száraz nemzet; izgágán szuszog,[/FONT][FONT=&quot]zuzódik, zizzen, izzad és buzog.[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]De fönn a hegyen ágyat bont a köd,[/FONT][FONT=&quot]mint egykor melléd: mellé leülök.[/FONT][FONT=&quot]Bajos szél jaját csendben hallgatom,[/FONT][FONT=&quot]csak hulló hajam repes vállamon.[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Óh szív! Nyugodj! Vad boróka hegyén[/FONT][FONT=&quot]szerelem szólal, incseleg felém,[/FONT][FONT=&quot]pirkadó madár, karcsú, koronás,[/FONT][FONT=&quot]de áttetsző, mint minden látomás.[/FONT]


----------



## Lavia (2010 Június 19)

na ennyi


----------



## Lavia (2010 Június 19)

kezdek kifogyni


----------



## Lavia (2010 Június 19)

*Csak lazán…*


Kérlek ne
szeress igazán…
csak úgy lazán,
ahogy kigombolod
/s végig se gondolod/
a slicced,
vagy mikor
leinted
a taxit Budáról
Pestre,
mert hosszú
volt az este
nálam,
bár még
forró az ágyam,
de benne csak
hűlt helyed ölelem,
mert nem kell már…

nem kell a szerelem!


----------



## Acidburn975 (2010 Június 19)

Könnycsepp hull szemedből, 
mely fájdalmad jelzi. 
Mi bánt? 
Áruld el, 
talán enyhíthetem szenvedésed.


----------



## ancsi99 (2010 Június 19)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


oké


----------



## Acidburn975 (2010 Június 19)

De jó, hogy vagy! 
Oly sokszor, oly mélyről jött sóhaj ez; 
Köszönöm, hogy helyettem is kimondtad ezt! 
A barátság édes, zamatos gyümölcsét jelented nekem, 
Nektár, gyógyír egyben...


----------



## ancsi99 (2010 Június 19)

ancsi99 írta:


> oké


oké


----------



## Acidburn975 (2010 Június 19)

Nem mondhattam el senkinek, 
Lelkem mily titkos fájdalmat rejt, 
csak te érezted, s értetted, 
s puszta lényeddel is segítettél nekem.


----------



## Acidburn975 (2010 Június 19)

Életutam fájdalmak hídján vezetett, 
alattuk hömpölygő víz árja, 
Istennek hála sodorta tovább. 
Forgó szélben kéz a kézben, 
vittük keresztjeinket látszat boldogan. 
Felemelt fejjel, töretlen hittel... 
Magunkra véve sorsokat türelemmel.


----------



## ancsi99 (2010 Június 19)

ancsi99 írta:


> oké


kiss


----------



## Acidburn975 (2010 Június 19)

Megérte? 
A másokért való élet érdemes-é? 
A mi életünk válasz erre, 
hisz a fény nem csak a Nap felől érhet! 
Égve égettük napjainkat, sokszor 
több lángon is! 
De megtanultam tőled azt is, 
hogy érdemes, "csakazértis!"


----------



## Acidburn975 (2010 Június 19)

Vágyak világából érkeztünk... 
s tartunk a végtelen felé... 
Mellettem vagy, nem engedsz... 
Érzem kezed szorításában 
drága lelked megtartó erejét.


----------



## ancsi99 (2010 Június 19)

hova kell irnom, hogy le tudjak tölteni?


----------



## Acidburn975 (2010 Június 19)

Szépség, Jóság Dalnoka! 
Remélem, lantod még sokáig pengeted! 
Lelked kincsesládája vajon még mit rejteget? 
Angyali küldetésed fel ne add soha! 
Add szíved melegét még sok rászorulónak oda!


----------



## Acidburn975 (2010 Június 19)

Barátságvágy...
De szeretnék én oly barátot, 
Mint a Ló! 
Ki vonja az igát, felvesz a hátára! 
S, hóóó! 
Életét áldozva indul a csatába...


----------



## Acidburn975 (2010 Június 19)

Még szeretnék én oly barátot, 
Mint a Kutya! 
Kinek lételem a hűség, a ragaszkodás! 
Nem tunya! 
Emberért ha kell, Himaláját ás...


----------



## Acidburn975 (2010 Június 19)

S, szeretnék még oly barátot, 
Mint a Delfin! 
Ki cápát űz, hogy embert védjen! 
Tenger szín! 
Kicsi híján, hogy Veled beszéljen...


----------



## Acidburn975 (2010 Június 19)

Az élet, mint egy 
groteszk pillanat, 
kinevet, megcsal, 
ha a halál elragad.


----------



## Acidburn975 (2010 Június 19)

Még látom haja feketéjét, 
szemének nevetését. 
Hangjának mélye... 
s fiatalságának hirtelen vége.


----------



## Acidburn975 (2010 Június 19)

Az utolsó vacsora, 
mit így neveztem el, 
s nem tudtam, hogy 
valóssá lesz.


----------



## Acidburn975 (2010 Június 19)

Nevettünk, beszélgettünk 
órákon át, 
de többé nincs... 
elment egy barát.


----------



## Acidburn975 (2010 Június 19)

Felejteni nem lehet, 
még döbbent a csend, 
üresség van benn, 
az élet konok, csak megy.


----------



## Acidburn975 (2010 Június 19)

Nem felejtünk, 
Te hűtlen barát, 
bennünk vagy, 
emléked él tovább.


----------



## bukktolgy (2010 Június 19)

Üdv mindenkinek!


----------



## Acidburn975 (2010 Június 19)

Szükségem van a megváltó fényre, 
Éles madárdalra, égszínkék égre! 
Hiányolom a megújuló tavaszt, 
Vágyakozom Tündéremre, utánad... 

Szükségem van egy sovány mosolyra, 
A sötét ég ragyogó csillagaira. 
Hiányolom a fűszálak zöld bársonyát, 
Vágyakozom biztonságra, nem érzem a szabadság illatát.


----------



## Acidburn975 (2010 Június 19)

Szenvedek mert idebent fázom, 
Félek, mert nem tudom még meddig tart magányom. 
Csak fájdalmat és könnyeket hagytál, 
Csalódtam, mert Téged szerettelek csak igazán. 

Szenvedek, mert börtönöm falai sötétek, ridegek. 
Félek, hogy a nyomorból soha ki nem mehetek. 
Körbezárnak a nyirkos, hűvös emlékek, 
Csalódtam hisz` az egész világ ellenem.


----------



## Acidburn975 (2010 Június 19)

Szükségem van lelki társra, egy igazi, hű barátra. 
Félek, hogy Téged többé sose látlak, 
Szemeimmel mosolyogni Rád nem szabad, 
Nem engeded, megszűnt a varázslat s barátod már nem vagyok.


----------



## Acidburn975 (2010 Június 19)

na talan most mar tolthetek is


----------



## kitti45 (2010 Június 19)

sziasztok


----------



## kitti45 (2010 Június 19)

sajna nekem még sok kell a 20-ig


----------



## kitti45 (2010 Június 19)

de remélem hamar összegyűlik


----------



## kitti45 (2010 Június 19)

már csak 16 kell


----------



## kitti45 (2010 Június 19)

pedig én már elég régóta tag vagyok


----------



## kitti45 (2010 Június 19)

eddig mégsem jött össze


----------



## kitti45 (2010 Június 19)

majd most


----------



## kitti45 (2010 Június 19)

és már csak kilenc kell


----------



## kitti45 (2010 Június 19)

egyébként könyvet akarok letölteni


----------



## kitti45 (2010 Június 19)

terry goodkind-tól


----------



## kitti45 (2010 Június 19)

már csak hat kell


----------



## kitti45 (2010 Június 19)

és nemsokára 20 lesz


----------



## kitti45 (2010 Június 19)

17


----------



## kitti45 (2010 Június 19)

18


----------



## kitti45 (2010 Június 19)

19


----------



## kitti45 (2010 Június 19)

20


----------



## kitti45 (2010 Június 19)

és már tölthetek is


----------



## meligree (2010 Június 19)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


Sziasztok, es koszi


----------



## ekata (2010 Június 19)

A mosoly egy olyan görbe vonal, ami mindent egyenesbe hoz.


----------



## marcipan70 (2010 Június 20)

Hajrá


----------



## hajduf (2010 Június 20)

Én is nagyon szeretnék már tölteni!


----------



## hajduf (2010 Június 20)

Lehet, hogy szemétség, de kell az a 20 hozzászólás.


----------



## gombi86 (2010 Június 20)

Szia


----------



## gombi86 (2010 Június 20)




----------



## gombi86 (2010 Június 20)

én is


----------



## gombi86 (2010 Június 20)




----------



## gombi86 (2010 Június 20)

kalaman írta:


> hello mindenki!


:d


----------



## gombi86 (2010 Június 20)

halihó


----------



## gombi86 (2010 Június 20)

köszi ,sziasztok


----------



## gombi86 (2010 Június 20)

Szia


----------



## gombi86 (2010 Június 20)

halijó


----------



## gombi86 (2010 Június 20)

hello


----------



## gombi86 (2010 Június 20)

:33:hahóóóóóóóóóóó


----------



## gombi86 (2010 Június 20)

hahó sziasztok


----------



## gombi86 (2010 Június 20)

zfghjiokél


----------



## gombi86 (2010 Június 20)

hali


----------



## gombi86 (2010 Június 20)

uuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## gombi86 (2010 Június 20)

helllo


----------



## gombi86 (2010 Június 20)

üdv


----------



## gombi86 (2010 Június 20)

sghkk,ép


----------



## gombi86 (2010 Június 20)

kjhvfcdysedfghjkjm


----------



## gombi86 (2010 Június 20)

jó éjt


----------



## gombi86 (2010 Június 20)

na végre :


----------



## silent river (2010 Június 20)

jó reggelt


----------



## Ajtocska (2010 Június 20)

Sziasztok


----------



## kojanika3 (2010 Június 20)

*1*

1


----------



## kojanika3 (2010 Június 20)

*2*

2


----------



## kojanika3 (2010 Június 20)

*3*

3


----------



## kojanika3 (2010 Június 20)

*4*

4


----------



## kojanika3 (2010 Június 20)

*5*

5


----------



## kojanika3 (2010 Június 20)

*6*

6


----------



## kojanika3 (2010 Június 20)

*7*

7


----------



## kojanika3 (2010 Június 20)

*8*

8


----------



## kojanika3 (2010 Június 20)

*9*

9


----------



## kojanika3 (2010 Június 20)

*10*

10


----------



## kojanika3 (2010 Június 20)

*11*

11


----------



## kojanika3 (2010 Június 20)

*12*

12


----------



## kojanika3 (2010 Június 20)

*13*

13


----------



## kojanika3 (2010 Június 20)

*14*

14


----------



## kojanika3 (2010 Június 20)

*15*

15


----------



## kojanika3 (2010 Június 20)

*16*

16


----------



## kojanika3 (2010 Június 20)

*17*

17


----------



## kojanika3 (2010 Június 20)

*18*

18


----------



## kojanika3 (2010 Június 20)

*19*

19


----------



## kojanika3 (2010 Június 20)

*20*

20


----------



## kojanika3 (2010 Június 20)

*21*

21 nem működik?


----------



## Joshika111 (2010 Június 20)

áááááááááá én szeretem a macskákat nagyon


----------



## Joshika111 (2010 Június 20)

A nyuszika megy az erdő szélén és eccercsak leesik


----------



## Joshika111 (2010 Június 20)

Ha a traktor nem lenne olyan goromba akár vehetnénk a közeledését mákostésztának is!


----------



## Joshika111 (2010 Június 20)

Jó dolog ám a sültmák


----------



## Joshika111 (2010 Június 20)

de téényleg!!!!


----------



## Joshika111 (2010 Június 20)

majdnem olyan, mint a pumák


----------



## Joshika111 (2010 Június 20)

Ami, ugye általában egy olyan állatfaj, ami nem iszik energiaitalt, csak sültmákot.


----------



## Joshika111 (2010 Június 20)

Azért, hogy fenntartsa a teste biokémiai egyensúlyát


----------



## Joshika111 (2010 Június 20)

Amitől nem fog félni a fogtündértől


----------



## Joshika111 (2010 Június 20)

mert az nehezen jön haza


----------



## Joshika111 (2010 Június 20)

mint általában a mesében a kacsák


----------



## Joshika111 (2010 Június 20)

amitől reméljük nem lesz szomorúbb


----------



## maki71 (2010 Június 20)

sziasztok!!!


----------



## vampirok_reme (2010 Június 20)

Kösz de ez má a 21edik hszem, mért nem tok letzölteni? van 1 hónapos regim már


----------



## csicsedli (2010 Június 20)

ez most a huszadik, eddig igyekeztem normálisan hozzászólnia azon témákhoz, amik érdekelnek.
de már a huszadik nem megy, vagy nem érdekel...........

kösz a segítséget


----------



## vampirok_reme (2010 Június 20)

Help kéne... Már majdnem egy hónapja regiztem, és már 20nál több hszem van és mégsem tudok letölteni... pls HELP!!!!


----------



## maki71 (2010 Június 20)

Én még 10 üzenet alatt vagyok, sajnos!


----------



## maki71 (2010 Június 20)

22! És semmi nem történik, miért?


----------



## absa (2010 Június 20)

üdv


----------



## absa (2010 Június 20)

1


----------



## penac (2010 Június 20)

Sziasztok


----------



## penac (2010 Június 20)

kezdődjék a nagy skaland


----------



## zozoka1967 (2010 Június 20)

333


----------



## zozoka1967 (2010 Június 20)

888888888888888888888888888888888888


----------



## zozoka1967 (2010 Június 20)

még még még mgé g még m3


----------



## zozoka1967 (2010 Június 20)

brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## zozoka1967 (2010 Június 20)

12345678910110121314151617181920


----------



## zozoka1967 (2010 Június 20)

megvan a 20 hurrrráááááá


----------



## dolphin3 (2010 Június 20)

Üdv!Ez lesz a 19. már csak egy van hátra!!!


----------



## farkinc (2010 Június 20)

*Szeretnék belépni*

kiss


Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


----------



## farkinc (2010 Június 20)

Szeretnék 20-szor hozzászólni


----------



## meligree (2010 Június 20)

Miert kell a 20 hozzaszlas?


----------



## selamatja (2010 Június 20)

köszi-köszi-köszi


----------



## terrybaba (2010 Június 20)

Köszi.


----------



## terrybaba (2010 Június 20)

klassz


----------



## selamatja (2010 Június 20)

én is pusz-pusz: Kati


----------



## terrybaba (2010 Június 20)

Tényleg, miért kell a 20 hozz'sz=lás


----------



## terrybaba (2010 Június 20)

???


----------



## selamatja (2010 Június 20)

ok


----------



## terrybaba (2010 Június 20)

akkor is?


----------



## selamatja (2010 Június 20)

na megint ok


----------



## terrybaba (2010 Június 20)

vagy megsem?


----------



## selamatja (2010 Június 20)

ez egy érdekes oldal:http://www.csillagtitkok.eoldal.hu/


----------



## selamatja (2010 Június 20)

ez is:http://azujenergia.hu/


----------



## selamatja (2010 Június 20)

na meg ez is: http://univerzumitudatossag.blogspot.com/


----------



## terrybaba (2010 Június 20)

a 20.


----------



## terrybaba (2010 Június 20)

plusz 1


----------



## selamatja (2010 Június 20)

aha


----------



## selamatja (2010 Június 20)

mindjárt meglesz


----------



## selamatja (2010 Június 20)

szólok


----------



## selamatja (2010 Június 20)

rendben


----------



## selamatja (2010 Június 20)

tökbuli


----------



## selamatja (2010 Június 20)

minden ok
!


----------



## selamatja (2010 Június 20)

rendben?


----------



## selamatja (2010 Június 20)

alakul


----------



## selamatja (2010 Június 20)

tökjó


----------



## selamatja (2010 Június 20)

minden OK?


----------



## selamatja (2010 Június 20)

bent vagyok!


----------



## selamatja (2010 Június 20)

hurrá!


----------



## scriba (2010 Június 20)

*itt vagyok*

itt vagyok


----------



## scriba (2010 Június 20)

In today’s society, decisions are made on the basis of data. Most scientific or industrial studies and
experiments produce data, and the analysis of these data and drawing useful conclusions from them
become one of the central issues. The field of statistics is concerned with the scientific study of
collecting, organizing, analyzing, and drawing conclusions from data. Statistical methods help us
to transform data to knowledge. Statistical concepts enable us to solve problems in a diversity of
contexts, add substance to decisions, and reduce guesswork. The discipline of statistics stemmed
from the need to place knowledge management on a systematic evidence base. Earlier works on
statistics dealt only with the collection, organization, and presentation of data in the form of tables
and charts. In order to place statistical knowledge on a systematic evidence base, we require a study
of the laws of probability. In mathematical statistics we create a probabilistic model and view the
data as a set of random outcomes from that model. Advances in probability theory enable us to draw
valid conclusions and to make reasonable decisions on the basis of data.


----------



## scriba (2010 Június 20)

Statistical methods are used in almost every discipline, including agriculture, astronomy, biology,
business, communications, economics, education, electronics, geology, health sciences, and many
other fields of science and engineering, and can aid us in several ways. Modern applications of statistical
techniques include statistical communication theory and signal processing, information theory,
network security and denial of service problems, clinical trials, artificial and biological intelligence,
quality control of manufactured items, software reliability, and survival analysis. The first of these is to
assist us in designing experiments and surveys.We desire our experiment to yield adequate answers to
the questions that prompted the experiment or survey.We would like the answers to have good precision
without involving a lot of expenditure. Statistically designed experiments facilitate development
of robust products that are insensitive to changes in the environment and internal component variation.
Another way that statistics assists us is in organizing, describing, summarizing, and displaying
experimental data. This is termed descriptive statistics. A third use of statistics is in drawing inferences
and making decisions based on data. For example, scientists may collect experimental data to prove
or disprove an intuitive conjecture or hypothesis. Through the proper use of statistics we can conclude
whether the hypothesis is valid or not. In the process of solving a real-life problem using statistics,
the following three basic steps may be identified. First, consistent with the objective of the problem,


----------



## scriba (2010 Június 20)

we identify the model—the appropriate statistical method. Then, we justify the applicability of the
selected model to fulfill the aim of our problem. Last, we properly apply the related model to analyze
the data and make the necessary decisions, which results in answering the question of our problem
with minimum risk. Starting with Chapter 2, we will study the necessary background material to
proceed with the development of statistical methods for solving real-world problems.


----------



## scriba (2010 Június 20)

One of North America ’ s foremost men of letters, John Updike was prolifi c in a variety
of genres. With over sixty published volumes to his credit, he won nearly every major
literary award except for the Nobel Prize, an honor he bestowed upon his literary alter
ego Henry Bech in Bech at Bay .


----------



## scriba (2010 Június 20)

Updike averaged over a book per year, regularly
alternating novels, poetry, short fi ction, and volumes of assorted prose with other
works such as children ’ s books, a play, and other non - fi ction. An insightful literary
critic, he reviewed a wide variety of works, ranging from fi ction to theology, and
wrote essays exploring the achievements of major authors.


----------



## scriba (2010 Június 20)

Updike ’ s fi ction is highly
regarded for its luminous prose style and commitment to realism, yet it also provides
readers with a detailed social history of the late twentieth century


----------



## scriba (2010 Június 20)

His major themes
involve the ongoing struggle against time ’ s diminishment, which often manifests
itself through sexual and spiritual yearnings but fi nds its most successful realization
in art and memory.


----------



## scriba (2010 Június 20)

His canon of short fi ction provides a comprehensive chronicle of
the metamorphosis of middle - class domesticity in an era of greater sexual freedom,
rising marital discord, heightened spiritual uncertainty, and increased social unrest.


----------



## scriba (2010 Június 20)

a


----------



## scriba (2010 Június 20)

Ix


----------



## scriba (2010 Június 20)

X


----------



## scriba (2010 Június 20)

xi


----------



## scriba (2010 Június 20)

Unix Unix


----------



## Marino (2010 Június 20)

Nagyon jó ez a hozzászólás növető topik


----------



## scriba (2010 Június 20)

WHAT IS A BALANCE SHEET?
The good news is that reading financial statements is easy. Let’s start
with a short overview of the first of two important financial statements,
the balance sheet.
The balance sheet shows what a company’s assets are (what it owns),
what its liabilities are (what it owes), and what its equity is (what’s left
over) at a specific point in time.
That’s it. Memorize that sentence—it’s pretty important. By the
way, the specific point in time is usually the end of the year or the end
of a quarter. Simplistically, what did I own and what did I owe at the
end of last year, and what was the difference between the two?


----------



## Marino (2010 Június 20)

???


----------



## scriba (2010 Június 20)

To start, there are three principal components of a balance sheet.
The first, assets, is things that are owned. There are many types of
assets. Assets that are readily converted into or used as cash are
deemed short term in nature. Examples of short-term, or current,
assets are cash, monies due from customers (called “accounts receivable”),
inventory (stocked items for sale), or any other owned items
that are expected to be liquidated or used as cash within one year from
the date on the balance sheet.


----------



## scriba (2010 Június 20)

Assets such as real estate, furniture, or equipment used to operate
the business are generally not expected to be sold within 12 months.
Consequently, these owned items are classified as long term in nature.
Long-term assets maintain their value over an extended time frame
based on their estimated useful lives. A building, for example, will not
decline in value as quickly as a computer, and less of its cost is lost each
year as a result.


----------



## scriba (2010 Június 20)

On the other side of the ledger, a company that owns assets typically
also owes money to various people or entities in the form of liabilities.
Liabilities are simply IOUs. A business or individual might owe money
to employees in the form of accrued payroll or vacation time,
to vendors (suppliers who have shipped product or provided services
with the expectation of payment in 30 or 60 days, called “accounts
payable”), to banks in the form of credit cards or other debt, to the
Internal Revenue Service, or to other creditors. Those debts that must
be paid within a year from the balance sheet’s date are considered
short-term liabilities. Obligations that needn’t be paid for at least
12 months are deemed long-term liabilities.


----------



## scriba (2010 Június 20)

Kész!


----------



## Marino (2010 Június 20)

18


----------



## Marino (2010 Június 20)

17


----------



## Marino (2010 Június 20)

16


----------



## Marino (2010 Június 20)

15


----------



## Marino (2010 Június 20)

14


----------



## Marino (2010 Június 20)

13


----------



## Marino (2010 Június 20)

12


----------



## Marino (2010 Június 20)

11


----------



## Marino (2010 Június 20)

10


----------



## Marino (2010 Június 20)

9... Megy ez )


----------



## Marino (2010 Június 20)

8


----------



## Marino (2010 Június 20)

Már


----------



## Marino (2010 Június 20)

nem


----------



## Marino (2010 Június 20)

sok


----------



## Marino (2010 Június 20)

hozzászólás


----------



## Marino (2010 Június 20)

kell


----------



## Marino (2010 Június 20)

a


----------



## Marino (2010 Június 20)

20-hoz!


----------



## Marino (2010 Június 20)

Kész is vagyok!


----------



## PityaLee (2010 Június 20)

dfas


----------



## PityaLee (2010 Június 20)

davgddsd


----------



## PityaLee (2010 Június 20)

Nagyon jó hogy így ilyen hamar össze lehet szedni a 20 hozzászólást!


----------



## PityaLee (2010 Június 20)

THX Melitta!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PityaLee (2010 Június 20)

aábccsddzdzseéfggyhiíjkllymnny


----------



## Keldor (2010 Június 20)

köszi


----------



## PityaLee (2010 Június 20)

És ez az utolsó!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## imray (2010 Június 20)

jelen


----------



## Kathyc (2010 Június 20)

detto


----------



## Tünde00 (2010 Június 20)




----------



## Tünde00 (2010 Június 20)




----------



## Tünde00 (2010 Június 20)

...


----------



## Tünde00 (2010 Június 20)

....


----------



## Tünde00 (2010 Június 20)

.....


----------



## Tünde00 (2010 Június 20)

......


----------



## Tünde00 (2010 Június 20)

.......


----------



## Tünde00 (2010 Június 20)

........


----------



## Tünde00 (2010 Június 20)

.........


----------



## Tünde00 (2010 Június 20)

..........


----------



## Tünde00 (2010 Június 20)

...........


----------



## Tünde00 (2010 Június 20)

............


----------



## Tünde00 (2010 Június 20)

.............


----------



## Tünde00 (2010 Június 20)

..............


----------



## Tünde00 (2010 Június 20)

...............


----------



## Tünde00 (2010 Június 20)

................


----------



## Tünde00 (2010 Június 20)

...................


----------



## Tünde00 (2010 Június 20)

20


----------



## piros55 (2010 Június 20)

*Sziasztok !*


----------



## samuka50 (2010 Június 20)

Vagyok!


----------



## logika02 (2010 Június 20)

szia


----------



## logika02 (2010 Június 20)

hello


----------



## logika02 (2010 Június 20)

köszi


----------



## logika02 (2010 Június 20)

thanks


----------



## Nyunyi65 (2010 Június 20)

*Sziasztok*

Sziasztok Nemesvámosról, egy Veszprém melletti kis faluból jelentkezem, jelen[/quote]


----------



## logika02 (2010 Június 20)

koooo


----------



## logika02 (2010 Június 20)

baba


----------



## Nyunyi65 (2010 Június 20)

Keresek T.O. Teas könyveket!


----------



## logika02 (2010 Június 20)

bhh


----------



## logika02 (2010 Június 20)

jjj


----------



## Nyunyi65 (2010 Június 20)

Legjobban a Nap szamurájai c. érdekel


----------



## logika02 (2010 Június 20)

nnn


----------



## logika02 (2010 Június 20)

kkk


----------



## logika02 (2010 Június 20)

mmm


----------



## logika02 (2010 Június 20)

,,


----------



## logika02 (2010 Június 20)

nn


----------



## smack (2010 Június 20)

üdv


----------



## smack (2010 Június 20)

üdv,


----------



## smack (2010 Június 20)

üdv,,


----------



## smack (2010 Június 20)

üdv,,,


----------



## smack (2010 Június 20)

üdv,,,,


----------



## smack (2010 Június 20)

üdv


----------



## smack (2010 Június 20)

üdv


----------



## smack (2010 Június 20)

012


----------



## smack (2010 Június 20)

345


----------



## smack (2010 Június 20)

678


----------



## smack (2010 Június 20)

910


----------



## smack (2010 Június 20)

111


----------



## smack (2010 Június 20)

222


----------



## smack (2010 Június 20)

333


----------



## smack (2010 Június 20)

444


----------



## smack (2010 Június 20)

555


----------



## smack (2010 Június 20)

666


----------



## fanyar. (2010 Június 20)

pofáncsaplak


----------



## smack (2010 Június 20)

777


----------



## smack (2010 Június 20)

megvan a 20


----------



## fanyar. (2010 Június 20)

lator


----------



## tarigabi (2010 Június 20)

Sziasztok


----------



## h.zoltán (2010 Június 20)

1


----------



## h.zoltán (2010 Június 20)

2


----------



## h.zoltán (2010 Június 20)

3


----------



## h.zoltán (2010 Június 20)

4


----------



## h.zoltán (2010 Június 20)

5


----------



## h.zoltán (2010 Június 20)

6


----------



## h.zoltán (2010 Június 20)

7


----------



## h.zoltán (2010 Június 20)

8


----------



## h.zoltán (2010 Június 20)

9kiss


----------



## h.zoltán (2010 Június 20)

10:d


----------



## h.zoltán (2010 Június 20)

11


----------



## h.zoltán (2010 Június 20)

12


----------



## h.zoltán (2010 Június 20)

13


----------



## h.zoltán (2010 Június 20)

14


----------



## h.zoltán (2010 Június 20)

15


----------



## h.zoltán (2010 Június 20)

16


----------



## h.zoltán (2010 Június 20)

17777


----------



## h.zoltán (2010 Június 20)

18


----------



## h.zoltán (2010 Június 20)

199999


----------



## h.zoltán (2010 Június 20)

20, végre!!


----------



## t.ili (2010 Június 20)

*Szia*



Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


 
Köszi a lehetőséget!


----------



## tarigabi (2010 Június 20)

Segítsetek ha tudtok (nem tudom ezzel kapcs. kinek-hova kell írnom):

szóval megvan a 20 hsz, regisztrációm se két napos, mégsem tudok megnézni semmit, miért van ez?? 

köszi ha felvilágosítasz!


----------



## t.ili (2010 Június 20)

*20*



smack írta:


> megvan a 20


 
Gratulálok!


----------



## t.ili (2010 Június 20)

*777*



smack írta:


> 777


Mi az 777?


----------



## t.ili (2010 Június 20)

Asszem5


----------



## t.ili (2010 Június 20)

Na ne már


----------



## t.ili (2010 Június 20)

Hova lett az írásom?


----------



## t.ili (2010 Június 20)

na így már jó


----------



## kinos (2010 Június 20)

Kösz' Mellita


----------



## Luzs (2010 Június 20)

ó, hahó


----------



## Luzs (2010 Június 20)

mikor tudok töltögetni?


----------



## tarigabi (2010 Június 20)

én is arra várok, sajnos úgy néz ki hogy a 20 hsz sem elegendő hozzá :-S


----------



## tarigabi (2010 Június 20)

Visszavonom az előbbit, úgy néz ki hogy most már sikerül.... nem tudom mi lehetett a titok nyitja, talán bizonyos időnek el kell telnie a 20 hsz után is..... 
mindenesetre hajrá, neked is nemsokára sikerül! )


----------



## proland (2010 Június 21)

Sziasztok


----------



## Krisz55 (2010 Június 21)

hello


----------



## Krisz55 (2010 Június 21)

Lassan meglesz a 20 hsz.


----------



## shaddark (2010 Június 21)

*20*

20


----------



## zong (2010 Június 21)

Köszönöm


----------



## Forneus (2010 Június 21)

Jó reggelt mindenkinek!


----------



## csicsedli (2010 Június 21)

Tegp örültem az utolsó bejegyzésnek, de töröltek párat..béna vagyok, vagy valaki túlbuzog

no, jó reggelt, szép napot


----------



## VeresJuca (2010 Június 21)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


----------



## wadliba (2010 Június 21)

*Szia!*

Köszönöm


----------



## Rafaelita (2010 Június 21)

sziasztok,
köszönöm


----------



## homokora (2010 Június 21)

Sziasztok.


----------



## homokora (2010 Június 21)

Miért kell az a 20 hozzászólás?


----------



## homokora (2010 Június 21)

Sok beszédnek...


----------



## homokora (2010 Június 21)

Ez az a hely, ahol annak is van némi haszna, ha valaki magában beszél...


----------



## homokora (2010 Június 21)

Hmmm.


----------



## homokora (2010 Június 21)

Nézem az esőt.


----------



## homokora (2010 Június 21)

Igazán kisüthetne végre a nap!


----------



## gusza (2010 Június 21)

*Számok*

2


----------



## gusza (2010 Június 21)

*Számok*

3


----------



## gusza (2010 Június 21)

*Számok*

4


----------



## gusza (2010 Június 21)

*Számok*

5


----------



## gusza (2010 Június 21)

*Számok*

6


----------



## gusza (2010 Június 21)

*Számok*

7


----------



## gusza (2010 Június 21)

*Számok*

8


----------



## gusza (2010 Június 21)

*Számok*

9


----------



## gusza (2010 Június 21)

*Számok*

10


----------



## gusza (2010 Június 21)

*Számok*

11


----------



## gusza (2010 Június 21)

*Számok*

12


----------



## gusza (2010 Június 21)

*Számok*

13


----------



## gusza (2010 Június 21)

*Számok*

14


----------



## gusza (2010 Június 21)

*Számok*

15


----------



## gusza (2010 Június 21)

*Számok*

16


----------



## gusza (2010 Június 21)

*Számok*

17


----------



## gusza (2010 Június 21)

*Számok*

18


----------



## gusza (2010 Június 21)

*Számok*

19:d


----------



## gusza (2010 Június 21)

*Számok*

20kiss


----------



## piros55 (2010 Június 21)

*Üdv.Mindenkinek !*


----------



## riola (2010 Június 21)

Hello!!!


----------



## mormot (2010 Június 21)

*Jelentett elem*

mormot is bejelentette ezt az elemet.

A bejelentés oka:


> Sziasztok!


----------



## mormot (2010 Június 21)

*Jelentett elem*

mormot is bejelentette ezt az elemet.

A bejelentés oka:


> Sziasztok!
> Küldök húsz idézetet, remélem elnyeri a tetszésetek.
> 1.
> "Jegyezd meg jól,
> ...


----------



## mormot (2010 Június 21)

*Jelentett elem*

mormot is bejelentette ezt az elemet.

A bejelentés oka:


> 2.
> "Önmagunk megismerése
> a legnagyobb utazás,
> a legfélelmetesebb felfedezés,
> ...


----------



## geriiiii (2010 Június 21)

*.*

1


----------



## geriiiii (2010 Június 21)

2


----------



## mormot (2010 Június 21)

*Jelentett elem*

mormot is bejelentette ezt az elemet.

A bejelentés oka:


> 3.
> "Megcélozni a legszebb
> álmot
> Komolyan venni a
> ...


----------



## geriiiii (2010 Június 21)

3


----------



## geriiiii (2010 Június 21)

4


----------



## geriiiii (2010 Június 21)

5


----------



## pogiagica (2010 Június 21)

1:d


----------



## mormot (2010 Június 21)

*Jelentett elem*

mormot is bejelentette ezt az elemet.

A bejelentés oka:


> 4.
> "Nemes szép élethez
> nem kellenek nagy cselekedetek
> Csupán tiszta szív
> ...


----------



## geriiiii (2010 Június 21)

6


----------



## geriiiii (2010 Június 21)

7


----------



## mormot (2010 Június 21)

*Jelentett elem*

mormot is bejelentette ezt az elemet.

A bejelentés oka:


> 5.
> "Légy tölgyfa, mit a fergeteg
> ki képes dönteni,
> De méltóságos derekát
> ...


----------



## geriiiii (2010 Június 21)

8 szija pogiagica! mit töltesz?:O


----------



## geriiiii (2010 Június 21)

9


----------



## geriiiii (2010 Június 21)

10


----------



## geriiiii (2010 Június 21)

11


----------



## mormot (2010 Június 21)

*Jelentett elem*

mormot is bejelentette ezt az elemet.

A bejelentés oka:


> 6.
> "Ami fél, azt el ne fogadd,
> Egészet akarj, és egészet adj!"
> (Ady)


----------



## geriiiii (2010 Június 21)

12


----------



## retne (2010 Június 21)

Sziasztok!


----------



## geriiiii (2010 Június 21)

13


----------



## geriiiii (2010 Június 21)

14


----------



## mormot (2010 Június 21)

*Jelentett elem*

mormot is bejelentette ezt az elemet.

A bejelentés oka:


> 7.
> "Mi mindig,
> mindenről elkésünk.
> Késő az álmunk,
> ...


----------



## geriiiii (2010 Június 21)

15


----------



## geriiiii (2010 Június 21)

16 szija Retne


----------



## geriiiii (2010 Június 21)

17


----------



## geriiiii (2010 Június 21)

18


----------



## mormot (2010 Június 21)

*Jelentett elem*

mormot is bejelentette ezt az elemet.

A bejelentés oka:


> 8.
> "Legnagyobb cél pedig itt-e földi létben
> Ember lenni mindig, minden körülményben."
> (Arany János)


----------



## geriiiii (2010 Június 21)

19


----------



## geriiiii (2010 Június 21)

20


----------



## mormot (2010 Június 21)

*Jelentett elem*

mormot is bejelentette ezt az elemet.

A bejelentés oka:


> 9.
> Aki nem próbálja meg a lehetetlent, az a lehetségest sem fogja elérni soha.
> (Goethe)


----------



## mormot (2010 Június 21)

*Jelentett elem*

mormot is bejelentette ezt az elemet.

A bejelentés oka:


> 10.
> Aki nem próbálja meg a lehetetlent, az a lehetségest sem fogja elérni soha.
> (Goethe)


----------



## mormot (2010 Június 21)

*Jelentett elem*

mormot is bejelentette ezt az elemet.

A bejelentés oka:


> Szia Melitta


----------



## mormot (2010 Június 21)

*Jelentett elem*

mormot is bejelentette ezt az elemet.

A bejelentés oka:


> Szia Zsuzsanna


----------



## mormot (2010 Június 21)

*Jelentett elem*

mormot is bejelentette ezt az elemet.

A bejelentés oka:


> Kedves Zsuzsanna03!
> 
> Külök pár idézetet - hiányzik még pár hozzászolás - remélem tetszeni fog.


----------



## mormot (2010 Június 21)

*Jelentett elem*

mormot is bejelentette ezt az elemet.

A bejelentés oka:


> "Ám, úgy kell lennie:
> A végtelen felé halad az út,
> Amely a végtelenből érkezik."
> (Illyés Gyula)


----------



## mormot (2010 Június 21)

*Jelentett elem*

mormot is bejelentette ezt az elemet.

A bejelentés oka:


> "Ha az egész órát
> úgy betöltöd,
> hogy benne érték
> hatvan percnyi van
> ...


----------



## mormot (2010 Június 21)

*Jelentett elem*

mormot is bejelentette ezt az elemet.

A bejelentés oka:


> "Emberi törvény kibírni mindent
> S menni mindig tovább,
> Még akkor is ha nem élnek már benned
> Remények és csodák."
> (Hemingway)


----------



## mormot (2010 Június 21)

*Jelentett elem*

mormot is bejelentette ezt az elemet.

A bejelentés oka:


> "Soha le nem mondani
> Soha el nem csüggedni
> Ha kell mindig újra kezdeni"
> (Kossuth)


----------



## mormot (2010 Június 21)

*Jelentett elem*

mormot is bejelentette ezt az elemet.

A bejelentés oka:


> Köszi
> Szia


----------



## mormot (2010 Június 21)

*Jelentett elem*

mormot is bejelentette ezt az elemet.

A bejelentés oka:


> "A haza örök, s nemcsak az iránt tartozunk kötelességgel,
> amely van, hanem az iránt is, amely lehet, s lesz."
> (Kossuth)


----------



## mormot (2010 Június 21)

*Jelentett elem*

mormot is bejelentette ezt az elemet.

A bejelentés oka:


> "Ne félj a tökéletességtől! Úgysem éred el sohasem."
> (Salvadore Dali)


----------



## andraska (2010 Június 21)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


koszi


----------



## andraska (2010 Június 21)

4


----------



## andraska (2010 Június 21)

ez oke


----------



## andraska (2010 Június 21)

van értelme?


----------



## andraska (2010 Június 21)

írnék én értelmeset is, de sietek


----------



## Angelus (2010 Június 21)

örülök hogy van ilyen topic, szép napot


----------



## andraska (2010 Június 21)

meg lesz


----------



## Julia9 (2010 Június 21)

pedig


----------



## sleslie (2010 Június 21)

*jelen*

1 jelen


----------



## sleslie (2010 Június 21)

*jelen*

2. jelen


----------



## Julia9 (2010 Június 21)

(\ /) ♫
( . .)
c('')('')


----------



## sleslie (2010 Június 21)

*jelen*

3. jelen


----------



## Julia9 (2010 Június 21)

vagy?


----------



## sleslie (2010 Június 21)

sok ez a húsz, bocs de floodolnom kell


----------



## Julia9 (2010 Június 21)

vissza


----------



## sleslie (2010 Június 21)

flood


----------



## sleslie (2010 Június 21)

hova vissza?


----------



## Julia9 (2010 Június 21)

(\ /) ♫
( . .)
c('')('') .....


----------



## sleslie (2010 Június 21)

0


----------



## boko (2010 Június 21)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


?


----------



## andraska (2010 Június 21)

haho öcsi


----------



## sundisznocska (2010 Június 21)

sziasztok


----------



## sundisznocska (2010 Június 21)

miért pont húsz?


----------



## sundisznocska (2010 Június 21)

miért


----------



## sundisznocska (2010 Június 21)

nem


----------



## sundisznocska (2010 Június 21)

inkább


----------



## sundisznocska (2010 Június 21)

csak


----------



## sundisznocska (2010 Június 21)

öt


----------



## sundisznocska (2010 Június 21)

az


----------



## sundisznocska (2010 Június 21)

a


----------



## sundisznocska (2010 Június 21)

húsz


----------



## sundisznocska (2010 Június 21)

hozzászólás


----------



## sleslie (2010 Június 21)

x


----------



## sundisznocska (2010 Június 21)

vajon


----------



## asdc (2010 Június 21)

hogy


----------



## sundisznocska (2010 Június 21)

?


----------



## asdc (2010 Június 21)

aktív


----------



## sleslie (2010 Június 21)

n


----------



## asdc (2010 Június 21)

emberekkel


----------



## asdc (2010 Június 21)

legyen


----------



## asdc (2010 Június 21)

tele


----------



## asdc (2010 Június 21)

az


----------



## sleslie (2010 Június 21)

m


----------



## asdc (2010 Június 21)

oldal


----------



## asdc (2010 Június 21)

és


----------



## asdc (2010 Június 21)

azért hogy


----------



## asdc (2010 Június 21)

senki


----------



## asdc (2010 Június 21)

se


----------



## asdc (2010 Június 21)

szabálytalankodjon


----------



## asdc (2010 Június 21)

mert akkor


----------



## asdc (2010 Június 21)

kezdheti újra


----------



## asdc (2010 Június 21)

az egészet


----------



## asdc (2010 Június 21)

és valószínűleg ahhoz senkinek semmi kedve...


----------



## sleslie (2010 Június 21)

1


----------



## sleslie (2010 Június 21)




----------



## sleslie (2010 Június 21)

:d


----------



## emberke99 (2010 Június 21)

*beköszönés*

sziasztok


----------



## emberke99 (2010 Június 21)

az remélem nem probléma, hogy itt szeretném összeszedni a 20 hozzászólást


----------



## emberke99 (2010 Június 21)

:d


----------



## emberke99 (2010 Június 21)

miért nincs itt senki?


----------



## emberke99 (2010 Június 21)

am nagyon tetszik nekem az a fórum és mikor lesz 15 hozzászólásom és lejár a két nap én magam is szeretnék néhány kottát megosztani veletek


----------



## emberke99 (2010 Június 21)

6


----------



## emberke99 (2010 Június 21)

7


----------



## emberke99 (2010 Június 21)

8


----------



## emberke99 (2010 Június 21)

9


----------



## emberke99 (2010 Június 21)

10


----------



## emberke99 (2010 Június 21)

11


----------



## emberke99 (2010 Június 21)

12


----------



## emberke99 (2010 Június 21)

13


----------



## emberke99 (2010 Június 21)

14


----------



## emberke99 (2010 Június 21)

na ez az utolsó itt


----------



## emberke99 (2010 Június 21)

elszámoltam magam


----------



## emberke99 (2010 Június 21)

17


----------



## emberke99 (2010 Június 21)

18


----------



## emberke99 (2010 Június 21)

19


----------



## emberke99 (2010 Június 21)

na utolsó


----------



## Muveszszi (2010 Június 21)

Tele van a szívem szeretettel a tiéd is megtelhet csak nyisd ki


----------



## Andrea1982 (2010 Június 21)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Andrea1982 (2010 Június 21)

Nagyon jó ez a weboldal


----------



## nyargalo99 (2010 Június 21)

sizasztok


----------



## nyargalo99 (2010 Június 21)

bocs, rosszul irtam!


----------



## nyargalo99 (2010 Június 21)

Sziasztok


----------



## nyargalo99 (2010 Június 21)

!


----------



## nyargalo99 (2010 Június 21)

a felkialtojel


----------



## nyargalo99 (2010 Június 21)

1


----------



## nyargalo99 (2010 Június 21)

2


----------



## nyargalo99 (2010 Június 21)

3


----------



## nyargalo99 (2010 Június 21)

4


----------



## nyargalo99 (2010 Június 21)

5


----------



## nyargalo99 (2010 Június 21)

6


----------



## nyargalo99 (2010 Június 21)

7


----------



## nyargalo99 (2010 Június 21)

8


----------



## nyargalo99 (2010 Június 21)

9


----------



## nyargalo99 (2010 Június 21)

10


----------



## nyargalo99 (2010 Június 21)

11


----------



## nyargalo99 (2010 Június 21)

12


----------



## nyargalo99 (2010 Június 21)

13


----------



## nyargalo99 (2010 Június 21)

14


----------



## nyargalo99 (2010 Június 21)

15


----------



## nyargalo99 (2010 Június 21)

16


----------



## kcsabi (2010 Június 21)

*koszonet*

koszonet a lehetosegert


----------



## kcsabi (2010 Június 21)

*2*

ujra


----------



## kcsabi (2010 Június 21)

*letszam*

3


----------



## kcsabi (2010 Június 21)

*letszam*

4


----------



## kcsabi (2010 Június 21)

*5*

5


----------



## kcsabi (2010 Június 21)

*6*

6


----------



## kcsabi (2010 Június 21)

*7*

7


----------



## kcsabi (2010 Június 21)

*8*

8


----------



## kcsabi (2010 Június 21)

*9*

9


----------



## kcsabi (2010 Június 21)

*10*

10


----------



## kcsabi (2010 Június 21)

*11*

11


----------



## kcsabi (2010 Június 21)

*12*

12


----------



## kcsabi (2010 Június 21)

*13*

13


----------



## kcsabi (2010 Június 21)

*16*

16


----------



## kcsabi (2010 Június 21)

*17*

17


----------



## kcsabi (2010 Június 21)

*18*

18


----------



## kcsabi (2010 Június 21)

*19*

19


----------



## kcsabi (2010 Június 21)

*20*

20


----------



## kcsabi (2010 Június 21)

*how Embarrassing*

mar szamolni sem tudok


----------



## Csilla0206 (2010 Június 21)

hy


----------



## kcsabi (2010 Június 21)

*fo a*

biztonsag


----------



## Csilla0206 (2010 Június 21)

1.


----------



## Csilla0206 (2010 Június 21)

2


----------



## Csilla0206 (2010 Június 21)

3


----------



## Csilla0206 (2010 Június 21)

4s


----------



## Csilla0206 (2010 Június 21)

5h


----------



## Csilla0206 (2010 Június 21)

6h


----------



## Ildiki (2010 Június 21)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Ildiki (2010 Június 21)

Azt hiszem, 13.


----------



## Carlie (2010 Június 21)

Tegnapelőtt ballagttam el, és most szomorúú vagyok


----------



## Carlie (2010 Június 21)

2


----------



## Carlie (2010 Június 21)

3


----------



## androcles (2010 Június 21)

köszönöm


----------



## Carlie (2010 Június 21)

Mindjárt meg van a 10 hsz  EZ A 10. HSZ


----------



## androcles (2010 Június 21)

köszönettel


----------



## androcles (2010 Június 21)

igen igen!


----------



## androcles (2010 Június 21)

ez nagyon jó!


----------



## androcles (2010 Június 21)

Kell egy ilyen topic!


----------



## androcles (2010 Június 21)

jó ez a link


----------



## Carlie (2010 Június 21)

12. asszem


----------



## androcles (2010 Június 21)

köszi


----------



## androcles (2010 Június 21)

ja,kilencedik


----------



## androcles (2010 Június 21)

tizedik


----------



## androcles (2010 Június 21)

tizenegyedik


----------



## androcles (2010 Június 21)

egy tucat


----------



## androcles (2010 Június 21)

12+1


----------



## Carlie (2010 Június 21)

14


----------



## androcles (2010 Június 21)

tizenhárom


----------



## Carlie (2010 Június 21)

15


----------



## androcles (2010 Június 21)

az előbb egyet tévedtem 15


----------



## Carlie (2010 Június 21)

16


----------



## androcles (2010 Június 21)

tizenhat


----------



## Carlie (2010 Június 21)

17


----------



## androcles (2010 Június 21)

ja,tizenhét


----------



## Carlie (2010 Június 21)

tizennyolcadik, ami a szeerencseszámom


----------



## androcles (2010 Június 21)

most jön a tizennyolc...nagykorú


----------



## Carlie (2010 Június 21)

19


----------



## androcles (2010 Június 21)

tizenkilencedik...életévben nagyon jó, főleg lányoknál


----------



## Carlie (2010 Június 21)

20


----------



## androcles (2010 Június 21)

kétszer tíz, megvan!!!


----------



## Carlie (2010 Június 21)

21. és még mindig nem engedi, nem értem :S


----------



## androcles (2010 Június 21)

Ok, Carlie...sokat segítettél, ezért ez az egy meg a ráadás.....Üdv!


----------



## androcles (2010 Június 21)

Nyomjad még....


----------



## androcles (2010 Június 21)

Én már annyira belejöttem, hogy le se tudok állni...


----------



## androcles (2010 Június 21)

még...méggg


----------



## tatimea (2010 Június 21)

szuper


----------



## rolcsika77 (2010 Június 21)

1


----------



## rolcsika77 (2010 Június 21)

2


----------



## rolcsika77 (2010 Június 21)

3


----------



## rolcsika77 (2010 Június 21)

4 ...


----------



## rolcsika77 (2010 Június 21)

5 ...


----------



## rolcsika77 (2010 Június 21)

5 + 20mp...


----------



## rolcsika77 (2010 Június 21)

7


----------



## rolcsika77 (2010 Június 21)

már nyóc


----------



## rolcsika77 (2010 Június 21)

mindjá 10


----------



## rolcsika77 (2010 Június 21)

és 10


----------



## rolcsika77 (2010 Június 21)

10+1


----------



## rolcsika77 (2010 Június 21)

20-8


----------



## rolcsika77 (2010 Június 21)

péntek 13


----------



## rolcsika77 (2010 Június 21)

2x7=?


----------



## rolcsika77 (2010 Június 21)

15.....


----------



## rolcsika77 (2010 Június 21)

16...........................................................................


----------



## rolcsika77 (2010 Június 21)

tizenhetedik...


----------



## rolcsika77 (2010 Június 21)

és tizennyóc ... "villámlik mennydörög.. ez tényleg sze...."


----------



## rolcsika77 (2010 Június 21)

asszem 19


----------



## rolcsika77 (2010 Június 21)

20
ennyi?? ezt most mé kellett


----------



## rolcsika77 (2010 Június 21)

hatha a szerver se tud számolni...
na csá...


----------



## Fernik12 (2010 Június 21)

Sziasztok!


----------



## samuka50 (2010 Június 21)

Huszonhárom


----------



## ginik (2010 Június 21)

ok


----------



## futor (2010 Június 21)

dd


----------



## csabika156 (2010 Június 22)

melitta írta:


> aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


:d


----------



## csabika156 (2010 Június 22)

csako


----------



## csabika156 (2010 Június 22)

uj vagyok ne haragudjak tok nem értek nagyon az oldalhoz


----------



## csabika156 (2010 Június 22)

2


----------



## csabika156 (2010 Június 22)

5


----------



## csabika156 (2010 Június 22)

6.........


----------



## csabika156 (2010 Június 22)

7------------------l


----------



## csabika156 (2010 Június 22)

8-.,,m,..........................................................úúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúú


----------



## csabika156 (2010 Június 22)

9---..................---------------------...............................................................................................................................ááááááééé


----------



## csabika156 (2010 Június 22)

10sssssssssssssssssssssssttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüü---------------...................,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,......-ááááá


----------



## csabika156 (2010 Június 22)

1111111111111111111111111111111111111111eeee11111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111112333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333


----------



## csabika156 (2010 Június 22)

4545454545347 (13)---------------------...........................................------.-.-.-.-.


----------



## csabika156 (2010 Június 22)

14%/=())%!+r/%/%


----------



## csabika156 (2010 Június 22)

15%/"+!/%!...--:-.zuz


----------



## csabika156 (2010 Június 22)

16ed3w555qw3zt


----------



## csabika156 (2010 Június 22)

17777777777777777777:_::+!!+""!///"/+!/=!=!"


----------



## csabika156 (2010 Június 22)

3228888!/!/+%=(%=!WZGurEu%EEEWR3333333333333


----------



## naplopoka (2010 Június 22)

hello


----------



## naplopoka (2010 Június 22)

hi


----------



## naplopoka (2010 Június 22)

sziasztok


----------



## naplopoka (2010 Június 22)

bye


----------



## silent river (2010 Június 22)

jó reggelt


----------



## suddha (2010 Június 22)

*sziasztok!*

sziasztok! Rózsa Sándor nótákat keresek. Tud valaki segíteni?



Kalaman írta:


> hello mindenki!


----------



## Marcsika12 (2010 Június 22)

Lehet, nem jó helyre pötyörészek?
Sziasztok, szép reggelt és napot mindenkinek. 
Nagyon jó az oldal.
Találtam 1 jó filmet, a Benjit, de sajna hsz. nélkül nem tudom letölteni. Így hát elkezdek írogatni még össze nem jön a 20 hsz.


----------



## Marcsika12 (2010 Június 22)

Ja, és köszönöm a Benjit a feltöltőnek.


----------



## Marcsika12 (2010 Június 22)

Remélem egyszer ez a Benji hundub-ba is meglesz valahol.


----------



## Joshika111 (2010 Június 22)

blablaaaa


----------



## Joshika111 (2010 Június 22)

ugyulubugyulu


----------



## Joshika111 (2010 Június 22)

izékebizéke


----------



## Joshika111 (2010 Június 22)

akármicskew


----------



## Joshika111 (2010 Június 22)

hogyaztaztazta.....


----------



## Joshika111 (2010 Június 22)

32322323232


----------



## Joshika111 (2010 Június 22)

mindjárt meg kell nézni


----------



## Joshika111 (2010 Június 22)

hogy kéééészen van-e


----------



## Joshika111 (2010 Június 22)

a kaja


----------



## lídya (2010 Június 22)

Sziasztok.

Nagyon jó ez az oldal, nagyon sok mindent le lehet szedni, főleg jó könyveket és filmeket


----------



## Forneus (2010 Június 22)

Sziasztok!


----------



## edri (2010 Június 22)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


Szia! Hamar össze kell szednem


----------



## edri (2010 Június 22)

Szép napot mindenkinek


----------



## vatta67 (2010 Június 22)

mennyi perc a 48 óra ?


----------



## OldSummer (2010 Június 22)

Köszönöm


----------



## aletta5 (2010 Június 22)

Jó reggelt!


----------



## markusgabor (2010 Június 22)

hello


----------



## markusgabor (2010 Június 22)

mi ujsag


----------



## markusgabor (2010 Június 22)

nem rossz igy


----------



## famaha (2010 Június 22)

haliho mindenkinek!


----------



## famaha (2010 Június 22)

kicsit megijedtem,hogy fogom....


----------



## famaha (2010 Június 22)

összeszedni a 20....


----------



## famaha (2010 Június 22)

hozzászólást,de így.....


----------



## famaha (2010 Június 22)

sokkal könnyebb lesz....


----------



## famaha (2010 Június 22)

köszönöm ,ezt a lehetőséget!


----------



## famaha (2010 Június 22)

:d


----------



## famaha (2010 Június 22)

...


----------



## famaha (2010 Június 22)

nagyon jó


----------



## famaha (2010 Június 22)

már csak pár hozzászólás


----------



## famaha (2010 Június 22)

és meglesz!


----------



## famaha (2010 Június 22)




----------



## famaha (2010 Június 22)

:4:és....


----------



## famaha (2010 Június 22)

köszi..........


----------



## Cara1 (2010 Június 22)

*Köszi*

Jelen
Köszi szépen!


----------



## Cara1 (2010 Június 22)

Ez egy jó


----------



## Cara1 (2010 Június 22)

lehetőség


----------



## Cara1 (2010 Június 22)

ahhoz, hogy


----------



## Cara1 (2010 Június 22)

végre


----------



## Cara1 (2010 Június 22)

én is tudjak


----------



## Cara1 (2010 Június 22)

zenét


----------



## Cara1 (2010 Június 22)

feltölteni


----------



## Cara1 (2010 Június 22)

megosztani a


----------



## Cara1 (2010 Június 22)

kedvenceimet


----------



## Cara1 (2010 Június 22)

minden kedves


----------



## Cara1 (2010 Június 22)

felhasználóval


----------



## Cara1 (2010 Június 22)

Ha úgy érzed, te vagy a világon a legszomorúbb,


----------



## Cara1 (2010 Június 22)

máris felderülhetsz, hiszen valamiben "leg" lettél.


----------



## Cara1 (2010 Június 22)

Egy szakadékot nem lehet két részletben átugrani.


----------



## Cara1 (2010 Június 22)

Nem minden becsületes dolog, ami nincs megtiltva.


----------



## Cara1 (2010 Június 22)

Egy kedves idézet:
Többnyire alábecsüljük egy mosoly, egy simogatás, egy kedves szó, egy figyelő tekintet, egy őszinte bók vagy csekélyke törődés erejét, pedig mind képes rá, hogy új irányt szabjon életünknek.


----------



## Cara1 (2010 Június 22)

Bölcsesség átfordítva:
Amit ma érdemes megtenni, tegnap is érdemes volt.


----------



## Cara1 (2010 Június 22)

*Köszi a lehetőséget*

S egy kedvencem:

Szeretni annyi, mint sebezhetővé válni. Bárkit szeretsz, a szíved bizonyára elszorul és esetleg meg is szakad. Ha biztos akarsz lenni abban, hogy sértetlenül megőrzöd, nem szabad odaadnod senkinek. Gondosan csomagold be hobbikba és apró élvezetekbe; kerülj minden bonyodalmat, biztonságosan zárd be önzőséged ládikájába vagy koporsójába. És abban a ládikában a szíved elkezd változni. Kemény, törhetetlen és visszalágyíthatatlan lesz.


----------



## misa83 (2010 Június 22)

20 +1


----------



## Sencia (2010 Június 22)

Hali! (-:


----------



## Sencia (2010 Június 22)

Fontos, hogy megtanuld: nem szerethet téged mindenki.
Lehetsz te a világ legfantasztikusabb szilvája, érett..., zamatos..., kívánatosan édes, és kínálhatod magad mindenkinek, de ne feledd: lesznek emberek akik, nem szeretik a szilvát. Meg kell értened: hogy te vagy a világ legfantasztikusabb szilvája, és valaki, akit kedvelsz, nem szereti a szilvát, megvan rá a lehetőséged, hogy banán legyél. De tudd, ha azt választod, hogy banán leszel, csak középszerű banán leszel. De mindig lehetsz a legjobb szilva. Vedd észre, hogyha azt választod, hogy középszerű banán leszel, lesznek emberek, akik nem szeretik a banánt. Töltheted életed további részét azzal, hogy igyekszel jobb banán lenni, ami lehetetlen hisz te szilva vagy, de megpróbálkozhatsz megint a legjobb szilva lenni...


----------



## Yasib (2010 Június 22)

Hahó


----------



## matelijah (2010 Június 22)

Akkor én is összeszedek 20 hozzászólást gyorsan.


----------



## matelijah (2010 Június 22)

19


----------



## matelijah (2010 Június 22)

18


----------



## matelijah (2010 Június 22)

Ne állj le hülyékkel vitatkozni mert lesüllyedsz az ő szintjükre és legyőznek a rutinjukkal.


----------



## matelijah (2010 Június 22)

Egy nap 24 óra egy rekeszben 24 sör van... Ez nem véletlen.


----------



## matelijah (2010 Június 22)

Finom a kindertojás csak nehéz lenyelni a sárgáját.


----------



## matelijah (2010 Június 22)

Aki másnak vermet ás annak sok a szabadideje.


----------



## matelijah (2010 Június 22)

Néha rámtör a munkakedv.. akkor leülök egy sarokba és megvárom amíg elmúlik.


----------



## matelijah (2010 Június 22)

Amelyik cápa a tenyeredből eszik az a combodból is fog.


----------



## matelijah (2010 Június 22)

Ivanov


----------



## matelijah (2010 Június 22)

Sergej


----------



## matelijah (2010 Június 22)

Azt nemtudom hogy a 3. világháborút milyen fegyverekkel fogják vívni de azt tudom hogy a 4.-et kövekkel és botokkal.
(Albert Einstein)


----------



## matelijah (2010 Június 22)

Scooby Doo és a kalózszellem


----------



## matelijah (2010 Június 22)

Chubacca és a hajszárító esete


----------



## matelijah (2010 Június 22)

Ti láttatok már háromlábú ördögöt?


----------



## matelijah (2010 Június 22)

Egyszer egy szép napon...


----------



## matelijah (2010 Június 22)

Tudom,hogy elhagyod az álmod..


----------



## matelijah (2010 Június 22)

Gyere mond el mi a baj bébi figyelek rád...


----------



## matelijah (2010 Június 22)

Ha belekezdtél hát folytasd tovább..


----------



## matelijah (2010 Június 22)

Látom van valami ami a szivedet nyomja


----------



## matelijah (2010 Június 22)

Blah blah blah


----------



## matelijah (2010 Június 22)

Nemtudom hogy mivan velem


----------



## nihanket (2010 Június 22)

Biztosan az időjárás


----------



## nihanket (2010 Június 22)

ez egy ilyen nap


----------



## nihanket (2010 Június 22)

Szép napot


----------



## nihanket (2010 Június 22)

még kell!!!


----------



## nihanket (2010 Június 22)

nem tom!!!


----------



## nihanket (2010 Június 22)

))))


----------



## nihanket (2010 Június 22)

huuuuuuuuuuuuuhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## nihanket (2010 Június 22)

Hali!


----------



## nihanket (2010 Június 22)

én is szeretnék


----------



## nihanket (2010 Június 22)

hello


----------



## nihanket (2010 Június 22)

Szép ez a virág


----------



## nihanket (2010 Június 22)

Szintén


----------



## Vicus1955 (2010 Június 22)

Jók!

Klassz!


----------



## hermanr (2010 Június 22)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg




remek!


----------



## karandiramon (2010 Június 22)

*Sziasztok!*

Sziasztok,össze kell gyűjtenem a 20 hozzászólást,úgyhogy írok nektek


----------



## sznoro (2010 Június 22)

dejo


----------



## sznoro (2010 Június 22)

ez


----------



## sznoro (2010 Június 22)

nekünk


----------



## sznoro (2010 Június 22)

lehet


----------



## sznoro (2010 Június 22)

ujjjj


----------



## sznoro (2010 Június 22)

ujabb


----------



## sznoro (2010 Június 22)

megg


----------



## sznoro (2010 Június 22)

vv


----------



## sznoro (2010 Június 22)

lk


----------



## sznoro (2010 Június 22)

sxgf


----------



## lata59 (2010 Június 22)

*Hoppá*

Akarom mondani tessék?


----------



## lata59 (2010 Június 22)

vok


----------



## lata59 (2010 Június 22)

meglepi


----------



## lata59 (2010 Június 22)

:11: mind


----------



## lata59 (2010 Június 22)

:-?jelen


----------



## lata59 (2010 Június 22)

\\m/hali


----------



## lata59 (2010 Június 22)

:..: ismét itt


----------



## lata59 (2010 Június 22)

:444: hello


----------



## lata59 (2010 Június 22)

:idea: hali


----------



## Atti76 (2010 Június 22)

Köszi!


----------



## Atti76 (2010 Június 22)

Köszi!


----------



## Atti76 (2010 Június 22)

Köszi!


----------



## Atti76 (2010 Június 22)

Köszi!


----------



## Atti76 (2010 Június 22)

Köszi!


----------



## Atti76 (2010 Június 22)

Köszi!


----------



## Atti76 (2010 Június 22)

Köszi!


----------



## Atti76 (2010 Június 22)

Köszi!


----------



## Atti76 (2010 Június 22)

Köszi!


----------



## Süti.86 (2010 Június 22)

sziasztok nagyon kéne a 20 hsz úgyhogy gondoltam beköszönök


----------



## Süti.86 (2010 Június 22)

1


----------



## Süti.86 (2010 Június 22)

2


----------



## Noxide (2010 Június 22)

Sziasztok, én most csatlakoztam! Megyeget az élet errefelé?


----------



## mukimela (2010 Június 22)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretné a 20 hozzászólást összeszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne köszönni.
> Itt a lehetőség


----------



## Noxide (2010 Június 22)

Fú... 20 hozzászólás...? :S


----------



## Noxide (2010 Június 22)

Megoldható, anno még a gimnáziumban minden fogalmazást el tudtam húzni!


----------



## Noxide (2010 Június 22)

Írok, írok addig írok, amíg 16ot le nem írok...


----------



## Noxide (2010 Június 22)

Jelenléti ív... jelen vagyok!


----------



## Noxide (2010 Június 22)

Blablablabla...


----------



## Noxide (2010 Június 22)

A


----------



## Noxide (2010 Június 22)

...


----------



## mukimela (2010 Június 22)

tutti


----------



## mukimela (2010 Június 22)

k


----------



## mukimela (2010 Június 22)

...


----------



## mukimela (2010 Június 22)

(-)


----------



## mukimela (2010 Június 22)

!


----------



## mukimela (2010 Június 22)

?


----------



## mukimela (2010 Június 22)

a


----------



## mukimela (2010 Június 22)

o


----------



## mukimela (2010 Június 22)

10


----------



## mukimela (2010 Június 22)

11


----------



## mukimela (2010 Június 22)

12


----------



## mukimela (2010 Június 22)

13


----------



## mukimela (2010 Június 22)

14


----------



## mukimela (2010 Június 22)

15


----------



## mukimela (2010 Június 22)

16


----------



## mukimela (2010 Június 22)

17


----------



## mukimela (2010 Június 22)

18


----------



## mukimela (2010 Június 22)

_19_


----------



## mukimela (2010 Június 22)

20


----------



## eszter0930 (2010 Június 22)

hali mindenkinek!


----------



## wcsabi (2010 Június 22)

1


----------



## hugo-csv (2010 Június 22)

szia


----------



## Drtotya (2010 Június 22)

Ági21 írta:


> A csajok úgy döntöttek, hogy indítunk egy sütö- fözö topicot. Ide mindenki beírhatja a receptjeit, megoszthatja a Többiekkel!
> Hát akkor rajta, kezdjük!


ok!


----------



## Kattincs (2010 Június 22)

hali


----------



## Kattincs (2010 Június 22)

2


----------



## Farmeri (2010 Június 22)

*Köszönés*

Sziasztok!

Szép estét mindenkinek!


----------



## gyarek (2010 Június 22)

5


----------



## gyarek (2010 Június 22)

9


----------



## szentes72 (2010 Június 22)

Helló Mindenki!
1. hozzászólás


----------



## szentes72 (2010 Június 22)

stb,


----------



## szentes72 (2010 Június 22)

3,


----------



## szentes72 (2010 Június 22)

kicsit döcögős


----------



## KatherineYork (2010 Június 22)

Itt voltam, hát itt voltam...


----------



## Constantine0 (2010 Június 22)

Szép estét!

Lassan, de biztosan a 20 hsz felé!:8:


----------



## plekszus (2010 Június 22)

itt vok ragy'ok


----------



## brigcsi14 (2010 Június 22)

ajj már ez 20 üzenet sokXd


----------



## ulfric (2010 Június 22)

Jó estét


----------



## Vinczezs (2010 Június 22)

Hát igen, elkezdődött.


----------



## Vinczezs (2010 Június 22)

*Vinczezs*

\\m/


----------



## zsó[email protected] (2010 Június 22)




----------



## orlix (2010 Június 22)

Sziasztok először!


----------



## orlix (2010 Június 22)

Sziasztok másodszor!


----------



## orlix (2010 Június 22)

Találd ki! Igen! Harmadszor is sziasztok!


----------



## orlix (2010 Június 22)

Ide csak azt írom, hogy 4.


----------



## orlix (2010 Június 22)

Hmm, 5.


----------



## orlix (2010 Június 23)

Elvagyok itt magam a 20 hsz miatt... (6)


----------



## orlix (2010 Június 23)

7. 7 nap egy hét


----------



## orlix (2010 Június 23)

Nyolc. Nyolc óra helyett 4-et fogok csak pihenni...


----------



## orlix (2010 Június 23)

9.


----------



## orlix (2010 Június 23)

10 és már félúton járok


----------



## orlix (2010 Június 23)

11.


----------



## orlix (2010 Június 23)

12. Hülyének érzem magam.


----------



## orlix (2010 Június 23)

13. és szerda


----------



## orlix (2010 Június 23)

Tizennégy


----------



## orlix (2010 Június 23)

Tizen5


----------



## orlix (2010 Június 23)

Ez a tizenhatodik.


----------



## orlix (2010 Június 23)

17


----------



## orlix (2010 Június 23)

18


----------



## orlix (2010 Június 23)

Már csak 2 kell...


----------



## orlix (2010 Június 23)

Vagy ez lesz a 20.?


----------



## orlix (2010 Június 23)

Igen,megcsináltam...


----------



## bo-bita (2010 Június 23)

sziasztok, most már egyre közelebb a cél


----------



## Cyr (2010 Június 23)

Alakul


----------



## kisatis (2010 Június 23)

uff!


----------



## kisatis (2010 Június 23)

megvan a 20 hsz és nincs jogom letölteni! hogy?


----------



## hylas (2010 Június 23)

1


----------



## hylas (2010 Június 23)

2


----------



## hylas (2010 Június 23)

3


----------



## hylas (2010 Június 23)

4


----------



## hylas (2010 Június 23)

Ez az ötödik


----------



## hylas (2010 Június 23)

6


----------



## hylas (2010 Június 23)

7


----------



## hylas (2010 Június 23)

8


----------



## hylas (2010 Június 23)

9


----------



## torma55 (2010 Június 23)

hello


----------



## Agika13 (2010 Június 23)

*sziasztok, szép napot mindenkinek*




suri írta:


> sziasztok


----------



## torma55 (2010 Június 23)

Érdekes


----------



## torma55 (2010 Június 23)

Jó az oldal!


----------



## torma55 (2010 Június 23)

Mindenkinek jó napot!


----------



## torma55 (2010 Június 23)

A feltöltőknek még jobbat és sok köszönet!


----------



## torma55 (2010 Június 23)

8765266891


----------



## torma55 (2010 Június 23)

45987245


----------



## torma55 (2010 Június 23)

651239874


----------



## torma55 (2010 Június 23)

568435691


----------



## torma55 (2010 Június 23)

Remélem valaki kitörli ezeket.


----------



## torma55 (2010 Június 23)

Mert ebben nincs köszönet.


----------



## torma55 (2010 Június 23)

sun-moon


----------



## torma55 (2010 Június 23)

black-white


----------



## torma55 (2010 Június 23)

yes-no


----------



## torma55 (2010 Június 23)

666


----------



## torma55 (2010 Június 23)

7345945bcz45


----------



## torma55 (2010 Június 23)

jfgz5387


----------



## torma55 (2010 Június 23)

ijf497136


----------



## torma55 (2010 Június 23)

uhgew--2


----------



## torma55 (2010 Június 23)

Rögtön eltűnök innen, Köszi!


----------



## bugyis (2010 Június 23)

*Jelentett elem*

1


----------



## morgor (2010 Június 23)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg



Hát akkor jelen és köszi.


----------



## morgor (2010 Június 23)

Brüsszellel ijesztgetnek bennünket. Betiltották a kullancsokat, szúnyogokat irtó vegyszereket. Jöjjenek ide és csípessék magukat naphosszat, biztos megértik majd, hogy miért fontosak ezek a vegyszerek.


----------



## morgor (2010 Június 23)

Ha rád tör a magány ne félj,
mindent áthat a remény.
Van fény az éjszakában
szíved bármelyik zugában.
/Tóth Attila/


----------



## morgor (2010 Június 23)

10 Jelen


----------



## hylas (2010 Június 23)

tiz


----------



## hylas (2010 Június 23)

11


----------



## cielobubu (2010 Június 23)

Beszálok 12


----------



## hylas (2010 Június 23)

Köszi 13


----------



## hylas (2010 Június 23)

14


----------



## hylas (2010 Június 23)

15


----------



## hylas (2010 Június 23)

16


----------



## hylas (2010 Június 23)

17


----------



## hylas (2010 Június 23)

18


----------



## hylas (2010 Június 23)

19


----------



## hylas (2010 Június 23)

ez a huszadik


----------



## hylas (2010 Június 23)

vagy inkább ez ?


----------



## hylas (2010 Június 23)

Köszönöm a lehetőséget.


----------



## cielobubu (2010 Június 23)

Lemaradtam...


----------



## markusgabor (2010 Június 23)

3 uzenet


----------



## markusgabor (2010 Június 23)

4


----------



## markusgabor (2010 Június 23)

5


----------



## markusgabor (2010 Június 23)

6


----------



## markusgabor (2010 Június 23)

7


----------



## markusgabor (2010 Június 23)

8


----------



## markusgabor (2010 Június 23)

9


----------



## markusgabor (2010 Június 23)

10


----------



## markusgabor (2010 Június 23)

11


----------



## markusgabor (2010 Június 23)

12


----------



## markusgabor (2010 Június 23)

13


----------



## markusgabor (2010 Június 23)

14


----------



## markusgabor (2010 Június 23)

15


----------



## markusgabor (2010 Június 23)

16


----------



## markusgabor (2010 Június 23)

17


----------



## markusgabor (2010 Június 23)

18


----------



## markusgabor (2010 Június 23)

19


----------



## markusgabor (2010 Június 23)

20


----------



## balintka23 (2010 Június 23)

21


----------



## szild (2010 Június 23)

Halihó


----------



## xili (2010 Június 23)

1:d


----------



## xili (2010 Június 23)

2


----------



## Rascal00 (2010 Június 23)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Milanello (2010 Június 23)

Sziasztok !


----------



## Milanello (2010 Június 23)

Üdv, még egyszer...


----------



## zsuri (2010 Június 23)

Sziasztok!!!


----------



## yxcv90 (2010 Június 23)

hello!!!


----------



## kacsa76 (2010 Június 23)

jelen!
Sziasztok


----------



## papcsika (2010 Június 23)

Sziasztok 1


----------



## papcsika (2010 Június 23)

2


----------



## papcsika (2010 Június 23)

3


----------



## papcsika (2010 Június 23)

4


----------



## papcsika (2010 Június 23)

5


----------



## papcsika (2010 Június 23)

6


----------



## papcsika (2010 Június 23)

7


----------



## loox (2010 Június 23)

2


----------



## papcsika (2010 Június 23)

8


----------



## papcsika (2010 Június 23)

9


----------



## papcsika (2010 Június 23)

10 jelen


----------



## papcsika (2010 Június 23)

11 hali


----------



## loox (2010 Június 23)

*3*

3


papcsika írta:


> 5


----------



## loox (2010 Június 23)

*4*

4


papcsika írta:


> 9


----------



## papcsika (2010 Június 23)

12 cső


----------



## loox (2010 Június 23)

*5*

5


papcsika írta:


> 11 hali


----------



## papcsika (2010 Június 23)

13 csákány


----------



## papcsika (2010 Június 23)

14 hali-gali


----------



## loox (2010 Június 23)

*6*

6


papcsika írta:


> 12 cső


----------



## papcsika (2010 Június 23)

15


----------



## papcsika (2010 Június 23)

16


----------



## loox (2010 Június 23)

*7*

7


papcsika írta:


> 14 hali-gali


----------



## papcsika (2010 Június 23)

17


----------



## loox (2010 Június 23)

*8*

8


papcsika írta:


> 16


----------



## papcsika (2010 Június 23)

18


----------



## papcsika (2010 Június 23)

19


----------



## papcsika (2010 Június 23)

20


----------



## loox (2010 Június 23)

*9*

9


papcsika írta:


> 5


----------



## loox (2010 Június 23)

*10*

10


papcsika írta:


> 19


----------



## loox (2010 Június 23)

*11*

11


papcsika írta:


> 18


----------



## loox (2010 Június 23)

*12*

12


papcsika írta:


> 19


----------



## loox (2010 Június 23)

*13*

13


papcsika írta:


> 20


----------



## loox (2010 Június 23)

*14*

14


papcsika írta:


> 20


----------



## loox (2010 Június 23)

*14*

14


markusgabor írta:


> 15


----------



## loox (2010 Június 23)

*16*

16


papcsika írta:


> 20


----------



## loox (2010 Június 23)

*17*

17


agika13 írta:


>


----------



## loox (2010 Június 23)

*18*

18


papcsika írta:


> 5


----------



## sacicica (2010 Június 23)

*Sacicica vagyok Sziasztok! Minden érdekel,de új vagyok még nehezen tájékozódom ebben a csodás virtuális világban. Barátokat keresek. Kommunikációs és szeretetéhségem van. Szükségem van rátok!
Puszi: sacicicamica
*


----------



## loox (2010 Június 23)

*19*

19


papcsika írta:


> 14 hali-gali


----------



## loox (2010 Június 23)

*20*

20


bagizolee írta:


> halihó.


----------



## loox (2010 Június 23)

*21*

21


jcsaba írta:


> 10


----------



## Kirkland (2010 Június 23)

ok


----------



## Kirkland (2010 Június 23)

micsuda


----------



## Kirkland (2010 Június 23)

tip-top


----------



## Kirkland (2010 Június 23)

pitty-putty


----------



## Kirkland (2010 Június 23)

kitty-kotty


----------



## Kirkland (2010 Június 23)

lefety


----------



## Kirkland (2010 Június 23)

kőrözött


----------



## Szasza123 (2010 Június 23)

22


----------



## Kirkland (2010 Június 23)

elfogott


----------



## Kirkland (2010 Június 23)

elkapott


----------



## Kirkland (2010 Június 23)

magyaráz


----------



## denesreka1980 (2010 Június 23)

Tanító vagyok, nagyon örülök az oldalnak!


----------



## Kirkland (2010 Június 23)

explain


----------



## Piros61 (2010 Június 23)

*Köszönöm!!!+!*




Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


----------



## Kirkland (2010 Június 23)

hogyaszonygya


----------



## denesreka1980 (2010 Június 23)

melitta írta:


> aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg



1


----------



## denesreka1980 (2010 Június 23)

denesreka1980 írta:


> 1



2


----------



## Kirkland (2010 Június 23)

khm khm


----------



## Kirkland (2010 Június 23)

aham


----------



## denesreka1980 (2010 Június 23)

denesreka1980 írta:


> 2



3,4


----------



## Kirkland (2010 Június 23)

kaucsuk


----------



## denesreka1980 (2010 Június 23)

denesreka1980 írta:


> 3,4



5


----------



## Kirkland (2010 Június 23)

hamari hamvasnak sz... a vége


----------



## denesreka1980 (2010 Június 23)

denesreka1980 írta:


> 5


----------



## denesreka1980 (2010 Június 23)

denesreka1980 írta:


>



:-?


----------



## denesreka1980 (2010 Június 23)

denesreka1980 írta:


> :-?


----------



## Kirkland (2010 Június 23)

csak két láb mélyen a pihenés!


----------



## Kirkland (2010 Június 23)

eg


----------



## denesreka1980 (2010 Június 23)

denesreka1980 írta:


>


----------



## Kirkland (2010 Június 23)

moloko


----------



## denesreka1980 (2010 Június 23)

denesreka1980 írta:


>


----------



## Kirkland (2010 Június 23)

mitűtojó?


----------



## anna1026 (2010 Június 23)

Hali mindenki


----------



## denesreka1980 (2010 Június 23)

11


----------



## denesreka1980 (2010 Június 23)

12


----------



## denesreka1980 (2010 Június 23)

hali


----------



## denesreka1980 (2010 Június 23)

?


----------



## denesreka1980 (2010 Június 23)

15


----------



## denesreka1980 (2010 Június 23)

16


----------



## denesreka1980 (2010 Június 23)

17


----------



## denesreka1980 (2010 Június 23)

18


----------



## denesreka1980 (2010 Június 23)

19


----------



## denesreka1980 (2010 Június 23)

20


----------



## denesreka1980 (2010 Június 23)

21


----------



## Jégkocka (2010 Június 23)

kellene a 20 hozzászólás...


----------



## Jégkocka (2010 Június 23)

Hogy vagytok??


----------



## Jégkocka (2010 Június 23)

Ma van a szülinapom


----------



## Jégkocka (2010 Június 23)

17 éves lettem..


----------



## Jégkocka (2010 Június 23)

Miért van ez a 20 hozzászólásos cucc kitalálva??


----------



## Jégkocka (2010 Június 23)

Még kell 15... amire ezt összeírkálom...


----------



## Jégkocka (2010 Június 23)

...


----------



## Jégkocka (2010 Június 23)

Valaki írhatna valamit.. ez így eléggé unalmas egyedül


----------



## Jégkocka (2010 Június 23)

Még 12 üzenet.. Foggalmam sincs miről írjak...


----------



## Jégkocka (2010 Június 23)

Erőlködöm.. okééé


----------



## Jégkocka (2010 Június 23)

Ti miért vagytok ezen az oldalon?


----------



## Jégkocka (2010 Június 23)

Én a google-ben találtam


----------



## Jégkocka (2010 Június 23)

Haladok már csak 8 hozzászólás


----------



## Jégkocka (2010 Június 23)

ehhh... Ez mire jó?


----------



## Jégkocka (2010 Június 23)

....


----------



## Jégkocka (2010 Június 23)

Hírdethetem a weboldalam?? vagy gondolom olyat nem szabad


----------



## Jégkocka (2010 Június 23)

Igazából jelenleg 5 weboldalam van..


----------



## Jégkocka (2010 Június 23)

Nagy írkáláés közben már csak 3 hozzászólás kell


----------



## Jégkocka (2010 Június 23)

2


----------



## Jégkocka (2010 Június 23)

Ésss megvan a 20  Itthagylak titeket az értelmes hozzászólásaimmal. Legalábbis ezt a topicot


----------



## ubesz17 (2010 Június 23)

szia


----------



## ubesz17 (2010 Június 23)

értelem...20....


----------



## Jégkocka (2010 Június 23)

a


----------



## ubesz17 (2010 Június 23)

3


----------



## lsada (2010 Június 23)

kösz a lehetőséget!


----------



## babyboo8 (2010 Június 23)

köszii


----------



## Halot (2010 Június 23)

Hali!


----------



## Natika2 (2010 Június 23)

Helló


----------



## Natika2 (2010 Június 23)

Elég problémás ez a 20 hozzászólás.


----------



## Natika2 (2010 Június 23)

olyan témákhoz szeretnék hozzászólni, melyek érdekelnek.


----------



## kiskókusz (2010 Június 23)

köszi Melitta


----------



## Natika2 (2010 Június 23)

azokhoz viszont nem férhetek hozzá, mert nincs meg a 20 hozzászólásom.


----------



## kiskókusz (2010 Június 23)

üdvözlet mindenkinek!!


----------



## Natika2 (2010 Június 23)

Tehát most csak azért írok, hogy meglegyen, s érdemi hozzászólásokat is tudjak írni, miután körbenéztem


----------



## Natika2 (2010 Június 23)

kuvfoughagvnjzmk


----------



## rebus2121 (2010 Június 23)

abcd


----------



## Natika2 (2010 Június 23)

úgy látom nagyon jó dolgok vannak az oldalon.


----------



## rebus2121 (2010 Június 23)

gbfdhgf


----------



## Natika2 (2010 Június 23)

ez persze csak első benyomás.


----------



## rebus2121 (2010 Június 23)

boci boci tarka


----------



## nihanket (2010 Június 23)

Csak benéztem


----------



## rebus2121 (2010 Június 23)

se füle se farka


----------



## rebus2121 (2010 Június 23)

oda megyünk lakni


----------



## rebus2121 (2010 Június 23)

ahol tejet kapni


----------



## nihanket (2010 Június 23)

14


----------



## kiskókusz (2010 Június 23)

Natika2

Milyen témákra gondolsz?
kisk


----------



## rebus2121 (2010 Június 23)

pont


----------



## rebus2121 (2010 Június 23)

1


----------



## nihanket (2010 Június 23)

kukucccccccsssssssss


----------



## rebus2121 (2010 Június 23)

11


----------



## rebus2121 (2010 Június 23)

111


----------



## nihanket (2010 Június 23)

Pá


----------



## rebus2121 (2010 Június 23)

1111


----------



## kiskókusz (2010 Június 23)

egyedem, begyedem tengertánc


----------



## nihanket (2010 Június 23)

Szép estét


----------



## rebus2121 (2010 Június 23)

11111


----------



## rebus2121 (2010 Június 23)

bármilyen érdekes


----------



## kiskókusz (2010 Június 23)

A *narancs bohóchal* _(Amphiprion percula)_ a csontos halak _(Osteichthyes)_ főosztályának a sugarasúszójú halak _(Actinopterygii)_ osztályához, ezen belül a sügéralakúak _(Perciformes)_ rendjéhez és a korállszirtihal-félék _(Pomacentridae)_ családjához tartozó faj.


----------



## rebus2121 (2010 Június 23)

de most leirom a körömlakkomon lévő szöveget


----------



## nihanket (2010 Június 23)

még kell!!!!!!!


----------



## rebus2121 (2010 Június 23)

...márkanév.. 60 sec gyorsan száradó körömlakk


----------



## nihanket (2010 Június 23)

még még még még még
ennyi nem elég


----------



## rebus2121 (2010 Június 23)

tengeri alga- és ásványi anyag-tartalmának


----------



## kiskókusz (2010 Június 23)

*Hozzávalók:
*



5 cl blue curacao
2,5 dl hűtött ananászlé vagy 2,5 dl hűtött narancslé
 *Elkészítés:*

Kitöltöm a pohárba a hűtött gyümölcslevet, majd egy mokkáskanál domború oldalára csurgatva hozzáadom a blue curacao-t. Ananász- ill. narancsszelettel díszítem.
*Megjegyzés:*

Rendkívül alacsony alkoholtartalma miatt még a legnagyobb melegben sem árt meg, mégis frissítően hat.


----------



## rebus2121 (2010 Június 23)

köszönhetően erősíti


----------



## kiskókusz (2010 Június 23)

*Hozzávalók:*



csirkemell
mozarella
bacon (szeletelt, vékony csíkok)
oregano
só
bors
majoranna
(de a fűszerezést lehet variálni ízlés szerint)
olívaolaj a sütéshez
fokhagyma (az olajba pár cikket beledobni, én már előre házilag elkészített fokhagymás olajat szoktam használni)
 *Elkészítés:*

A csirkemellet aránylag vékony szereletekre vágom, és egyenként egy kicsit megklopfolom, hogy tényleg jó vékony legyen, aztán jól megízesítem a kedvemre való fűszerekkel. Kiterítek egy baconszeletet, ráteszek egy csirkemellet, a közepébe egy darab mozzarellát és felgöngyölöm, majd hústűvel rögzítem. Ezt csinálom, míg elfogynak a mellek, majd forró olajban (nem tepsiben) hirtelen kisütöm. Hamar átsül, mert a csirkemellcsíkok leheletvékonyak, persze forgatni azért kell! Krumplipürét csinálok hozzá.


----------



## nihanket (2010 Június 23)

ohhh


----------



## rebus2121 (2010 Június 23)

és védi a körmöket


----------



## nihanket (2010 Június 23)

ez finom


----------



## kiskókusz (2010 Június 23)

*Hozzávalók:*



személyenként:
1 barack
2 cl konyak
1 dl pezsgő
citromlé
 *Elkészítés:*

A barackok felét meghámozzuk, centiméteres kockákra vágjuk és citromlével megöntözzük. A többit konyakkal együtt pürévé mixeljük. A keveréket poharakba osztjuk, rászórjuk a citromos barackkockákat és felöntjük pezsgővel.


----------



## kiskókusz (2010 Június 23)

mármint a körömlakk v a csirke?


----------



## rebus2121 (2010 Június 23)

és ragyogó színt biztosít


----------



## rebus2121 (2010 Június 23)

éhes lettem


----------



## kiskókusz (2010 Június 23)

*Hozzávalók:*



1 nagy pohár tejföl
50 dkg csirkemell
20 dkg gomba
20 dkg sonka
reszelt sajt





ételízesítő
olaj
liszt
hagyma
 *Elkészítés:*

A csirkemelleket közepes szeletekre vágom, és lisztbe forgatva hirtelen átsütöm mindkét oldalán. 

Kevés hagymán megpirítom a gombát. Egy tepsi aljára kevés olajat öntök, majd ráfektetem a csirkemelleket, mindegyik tetjére egy marék gombát és felszeletelt sonkát halmozok. Tetejére simítom az ételízesítővel elkevert tejfölt, és reszelt sajttal meghintem. 

Sütőben kb. 35-40 perc alatt átsütöm


----------



## kiskókusz (2010 Június 23)

én is!!!!


----------



## kiskókusz (2010 Június 23)

abba is hagyom


----------



## kiskókusz (2010 Június 23)

A *hullámos papagáj* _(Melopsittacus undulatus)_ a madarak osztályának papagájalakúak _(Psittaciformes)_ rendjébe és a papagájfélék _(Psittacidae)_ családjába tartozó _Melopsittacus_ nem egyetlen faja.


----------



## kiskókusz (2010 Június 23)

csak 7


----------



## kiskókusz (2010 Június 23)

csak 6


----------



## kiskókusz (2010 Június 23)

visszaszámlálás


----------



## kiskókusz (2010 Június 23)

süt a nap


----------



## kiskókusz (2010 Június 23)

végre


----------



## kiskókusz (2010 Június 23)

majdnem utolsó


----------



## kiskókusz (2010 Június 23)

uccsó, akkor már csak 48 órát kell várnom


----------



## Sasadomi (2010 Június 23)

*20 hozzászólás*

Most megint nemtudom hol tartok.


----------



## Sasadomi (2010 Június 23)

*20 hozzászólás*

Szeretném ma megcsinálni.


----------



## Sasadomi (2010 Június 23)

*20 hozzászólás*

Drukkoljatok nekem, már csak kettő kell.


----------



## Sasadomi (2010 Június 23)

*20 hozzászólás*

Szeretném elmondani mindenkinek, SIKERÜÉT!!!


----------



## tryskal (2010 Június 23)

Sziasztok!


----------



## tryskal (2010 Június 23)

Én is megpróbálom!


----------



## tryskal (2010 Június 23)

a


----------



## tryskal (2010 Június 23)

b


----------



## tryskal (2010 Június 23)

c


----------



## tryskal (2010 Június 23)

d


----------



## tryskal (2010 Június 23)

e


----------



## tryskal (2010 Június 23)

f


----------



## sárhányó (2010 Június 23)

hello


----------



## sárhányó (2010 Június 23)

hello ismét


----------



## tryskal (2010 Június 23)

g


----------



## tryskal (2010 Június 23)

látom te is pedálozol


----------



## tryskal (2010 Június 23)

h


----------



## tryskal (2010 Június 23)

i


----------



## tryskal (2010 Június 23)

j


----------



## tryskal (2010 Június 23)

k


----------



## tryskal (2010 Június 23)

l


----------



## tryskal (2010 Június 23)

m


----------



## tryskal (2010 Június 23)

n


----------



## tryskal (2010 Június 23)

o


----------



## tryskal (2010 Június 23)

Nos remélem bent leszek már, köszönöm srácok nagyon jó oldal, igyekszem én is aktív lenni ezután! Szóval köszönöm!


----------



## helocsa (2010 Június 23)

hello


----------



## helocsa (2010 Június 23)

a15


----------



## helocsa (2010 Június 23)

a16


----------



## helocsa (2010 Június 23)

a17


----------



## helocsa (2010 Június 23)

a18


----------



## jakab9 (2010 Június 23)

én is itt vagyok


----------



## jakab9 (2010 Június 23)

még mindig


----------



## jakab9 (2010 Június 23)

haho


----------



## jakab9 (2010 Június 23)

12


----------



## jakab9 (2010 Június 23)

22


----------



## jakab9 (2010 Június 23)

a


----------



## jakab9 (2010 Június 23)

b


----------



## jakab9 (2010 Június 23)

c


----------



## jakab9 (2010 Június 23)

d


----------



## jakab9 (2010 Június 23)

csá


----------



## jakab9 (2010 Június 23)

aaaaaa


----------



## jakab9 (2010 Június 23)

kkkk


----------



## jakab9 (2010 Június 23)

11


----------



## jakab9 (2010 Június 23)

55


----------



## jakab9 (2010 Június 23)

már nem kell sok


----------



## jakab9 (2010 Június 23)

ja


----------



## jakab9 (2010 Június 23)

aha


----------



## jakab9 (2010 Június 23)

2


----------



## Bubbi (2010 Június 23)

Nagyon szépen köszi


----------



## jakab9 (2010 Június 23)

1


----------



## Bubbi (2010 Június 23)

7


----------



## jakab9 (2010 Június 23)

na még egy


----------



## Bubbi (2010 Június 23)

10


----------



## Bubbi (2010 Június 23)

12


----------



## Bubbi (2010 Június 23)

14


----------



## Bubbi (2010 Június 23)

16


----------



## Bubbi (2010 Június 23)

18


----------



## Bubbi (2010 Június 23)

20


----------



## Robi366 (2010 Június 23)

*globális felmelegedés = világ vége !?*


amit mindenkinek tudok ajánlani az egy film ami felnyitja az emberek szemét ez ügyben (ingyenesen megnézhető a teljes film online, csak regisztrálni kell elötte)
http://moovie.hu/film/a-huelyeseg-kora

*a filmről :*

a film 2055-ben játszódik, ekkorra a sarki jégsapkák teljesen elolvadtak, New York, London Sydney már víz alatt van, Las Vegas egy kihalt elhagyatott sivatag. a történet egy globális arhívumban kezdődik, Hollandia partjaitól északra 800Km-re az északi sarkon, itt tárolják az összes nemzeti múzeum műkincseit, konzervált állatokat párosával begyűjtve, minden film könyv, minden tudományos beszámoló itt van a szervereken.
A jelenleg tapasztalható körülményeket a 2015-ig tartó időszakban tanúsított viselkedésünk okozta. Más szóval megmenthettük volna magunkat. Megmenthettük volna, de nem tettük! Mire gondolhattunk akkor amikor a kihalás szélén csak megvontuk a vállunkat ?

*a történet 100%-ban valós dokumentációkra épül, minden bemutatott történelmi esemény és dokumentum 2010ig egy megtörtént eseményeket bemutató dokumentum film
*

a világ teli van olyan emberek hulláival akik azért haltak meg hogy mások elrabolják a javaikat, a történelemben ezt úgy nevezném háború a hecc kedvéért , gyakorlatilag a földön az összes háború erről szólt , a területért a hatalomért, ásványkincsekért ... mai világba meg az olajért folyik a küzdelem , az egész föld infrastruktúrája a föld kőolajkészletére épült, és az emberiség ezt az energiát használja ... a számok kedvéért amennyi napenergia a földet 1 év alatt éri annak százszorosét égessük el egy év alatt kőolaj formájában ... kőolaj = eltárolt napenergia amit a bolygón élő baktériumok a napenergiából nyertek majd elpusztulva az óceánok mélyére süllyedtek és feltöltődött hordalékba ágyazódtak egészen mostanáig, amíg a Schell mérnökei el nem kezdtek olajfúró tornyokat építeni és jól odafűteni ezáltal a bolygó légkörének

...

a film a valóságot mutatja be és felnyitja az emberek szemét
Te mit teszel környezeted megóvásáért ? Mid teszel azért hogy a jövőben a gyermekeidnek unokáidnak vagy dédunokáidnak eggyáltalán legyen jövője ? egy kihalt túlnépesedett bolygón ahol a környezeti csapások szélsőségesek lesznek, persze csak ha nem vonjuk meg a vállunkat, és teszünk valamit érte

én úgy gondolom ez már forradalmat követel !
amit most tehetsz először is nézd meg a filmet, majd menny fel a http://nelegyhulye.com/ weboldalra ... vagy amennyiben tehetős befektető vagy és szeretnél a bolygó sorsán javítani, szeretnék egy vállalkozást indítani ami szélturbinákkal foglalkozik , "csak" 100 millió forint indulótőke kell hozzá viewtopic.php?f=241&t=143


----------



## mari062336 (2010 Június 23)

szia


----------



## Robi366 (2010 Június 23)

21


----------



## Robi366 (2010 Június 23)

csákány ! milyapálya ?


----------



## Robi366 (2010 Június 23)

qayxcvbnmjuztrewsdfghklioopőúűáé0123456789öüó


----------



## Robi366 (2010 Június 23)

0006


----------



## Robi366 (2010 Június 23)

0007


----------



## Nijja (2010 Június 23)

Sziasztok


----------



## Nijja (2010 Június 23)

jó


----------



## Nijja (2010 Június 23)

senki


----------



## Nijja (2010 Június 23)

még 11


----------



## Mounty (2010 Június 23)

1


----------



## Mounty (2010 Június 23)

2


----------



## Mounty (2010 Június 23)

4


----------



## Mounty (2010 Június 23)

5


----------



## Mounty (2010 Június 23)

6


----------



## misina (2010 Június 23)

k


Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


----------



## DonDavid (2010 Június 23)

melitta írta:


> aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg



1


----------



## DonDavid (2010 Június 23)

DonDavid írta:


> 1


----------



## DonDavid (2010 Június 23)

dondavid írta:


> 1



:dffgh


----------



## DonDavid (2010 Június 23)

DonDavid írta:


> :dffgh



kukukuku


----------



## DonDavid (2010 Június 23)

DonDavid írta:


> kukukuku



ggágágágágá


----------



## DonDavid (2010 Június 23)

DonDavid írta:


> ggágágágágá



qva anukádat


----------



## DonDavid (2010 Június 23)

DonDavid írta:


> qva anukádat



a tiedet


----------



## DonDavid (2010 Június 23)

DonDavid írta:


> a tiedet



kell a fájás?


----------



## DonDavid (2010 Június 23)

DonDavid írta:


> kell a fájás?



Mivan?


----------



## DonDavid (2010 Június 23)

DonDavid írta:


> Mivan?



Mivan? Mivan?


----------



## DonDavid (2010 Június 23)

DonDavid írta:


> Mivan? Mivan?



Miért mondtad hogy mivan?


----------



## DonDavid (2010 Június 23)

DonDavid írta:


> Miért mondtad hogy mivan?



Te mondtad hogy mivan?


----------



## DonDavid (2010 Június 23)

DonDavid írta:


> Te mondtad hogy mivan?



Mé mivan?


----------



## DonDavid (2010 Június 23)

DonDavid írta:


> Mé mivan?



Semmi


----------



## DonDavid (2010 Június 23)

DonDavid írta:


> Semmi



Akkor jólvan


----------



## DonDavid (2010 Június 23)

DonDavid írta:


> Akkor jólvan



Mivan jól?


----------



## DonDavid (2010 Június 23)

DonDavid írta:


> Mivan jól?



semmi


----------



## DonDavid (2010 Június 23)

DonDavid írta:


> semmi



Akkóóó mé szólsz be


----------



## DonDavid (2010 Június 23)

DonDavid írta:


> Akkóóó mé szólsz be



Csak azééé


----------



## Candywhite (2010 Június 24)

hali


----------



## Candywhite (2010 Június 24)

sziasztok


----------



## laszlolizs (2010 Június 24)

koszi a lehetoseget.


----------



## laszlolizs (2010 Június 24)

Jo, hogy felajanlottatok ezt a lehetoseget.


----------



## laszlolizs (2010 Június 24)

hali


----------



## laszlolizs (2010 Június 24)

koszi a lehetoseget.


----------



## laszlolizs (2010 Június 24)

tetszik ez az oldal.


----------



## laszlolizs (2010 Június 24)

sok hasznos infot tartalmaz.


----------



## laszlolizs (2010 Június 24)

rendben


----------



## laszlolizs (2010 Június 24)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg



koszi, hogy ezt lehetove teszitek.


----------



## laszlolizs (2010 Június 24)

asdfsd


----------



## laszlolizs (2010 Június 24)

laszlolizs írta:


> asdfsd


 csak meg egyszer


----------



## laszlolizs (2010 Június 24)

es ujra.


----------



## jozsef470402 (2010 Június 24)

Melitta írta:


> 1, jelen


----------



## laszlolizs (2010 Június 24)

ennyi


----------



## laszlolizs (2010 Június 24)

es ha meg egyszer...


----------



## laszlolizs (2010 Június 24)

akkor talan


----------



## laszlolizs (2010 Június 24)

es ezzel mar 15


----------



## laszlolizs (2010 Június 24)

de hanemegyeb lesz 16 is.


----------



## laszlolizs (2010 Június 24)

ennyi


----------



## laszlolizs (2010 Június 24)

es talan meg egy?


----------



## laszlolizs (2010 Június 24)

lassan egy hijan husz.


----------



## laszlolizs (2010 Június 24)

tan csak nem a huszadik?!


----------



## futor (2010 Június 24)

*Jelentett elem*

futor is bejelentette ezt az elemet.

A bejelentés oka:


> 24


----------



## Infomaker (2010 Június 24)

65464


----------



## Egregy (2010 Június 24)

1


----------



## Egregy (2010 Június 24)

45


----------



## Klari B (2010 Június 24)

Klari vagyok Temesvarrol, ovono


----------



## Klari B (2010 Június 24)

eppen tanulok, kozben zenet hallgatok


----------



## Klari B (2010 Június 24)

Peter es afarkasokat akarom letolteni


----------



## Klari B (2010 Június 24)

minel hamarabb


----------



## Klari B (2010 Június 24)

kozben uzeneteket irok, hogy egyaltalan megnezhessem, es ez mar az 5ik


----------



## Klari B (2010 Június 24)

itt a hatodik


----------



## Klari B (2010 Június 24)

majd a hetedik


----------



## Klari B (2010 Június 24)

aztan a nyolcadik


----------



## Klari B (2010 Június 24)

ha jol tudok szamolni, ez lesz a kilencedik... kozben tanulok eppen a licensz vizsgamra


----------



## Klari B (2010 Június 24)

es most jon a 10ik, es meguntam mar, ugyhogy szunetelek


----------



## enemi74 (2010 Június 24)

nemtomhanyadik


----------



## enemi74 (2010 Június 24)

vicces...


----------



## enemi74 (2010 Június 24)

http://my.opera.com/enemi/albums/slideshow/?album=3112601&picture=43827321


----------



## Klari B (2010 Június 24)

folytatom akkor az uzenetkuldest


----------



## Klari B (2010 Június 24)

es akkor a 12edik uzenet


----------



## Klari B (2010 Június 24)

es 13adik


----------



## Klari B (2010 Június 24)

enemy, tetszettek a kepek a butorokrol... jo otleteket lattam bennuk, koztuk


----------



## Klari B (2010 Június 24)

mivel kanadai oldalrol van szo, rakerdezek, kanadaban van-e a gyerekeknek lehetoseguk intezmenyen belul magyar nyelvet tanulni?


----------



## Klari B (2010 Június 24)

vagy csak otthon tanuljak a gyerekek a nyelvet?


----------



## Klari B (2010 Június 24)

milyen lehetosegek vannak mas magyarokkal talalkozni


----------



## Klari B (2010 Június 24)

egyrol en is tudok, hogy peldaul vannak magyar templomok... es mas...?


----------



## Klari B (2010 Június 24)

a gyerekek a csaladon kivul hol beszelik a magyar nyelvet?


----------



## Klari B (2010 Június 24)

ilyesmikre kivancsi vagyok... meg peldaul vannak -e magyar kultiralis rendezvenyek, mint peldaul szinhazak, meg ilyesmik?


----------



## enemi74 (2010 Június 24)

17


----------



## enemi74 (2010 Június 24)

Bábel-hal: kicsi, sárga és piócaalkatú, s valószínűleg a legfurcsább lény a 
világegyetemben. Agyhullám-energián él, mégpedig nem a hordozójáén, hanem azokon, amelyek 
kívülről érik a hordozóját. A beérkező agyhullám-energiák összes tudat alatti mentális 
frekvenciáját abszorbeálja, és testébe építi. Majd exkrementumként a hordozója agyába 
üríri azt a telepatikus mátrixot, amely a tudatos mentális frekvenciák és a hordozó elme 
beszédközpontja idegi jelzéseinek kombinálásából adódik. Mindez gyakorlatilag azt 
jelenti, hogy aki egy Bábel-halat dug a fülébe, az azonnal megért bárkit bármilyen 
nyelven. A ténylegesen hallott beszédelemek dekódolják azt az agyhullámmátrixot, amelyet 
a Bábel-hal táplál a hordozója agyába. Mármost bizarrul valószínűtlen, hogy pusztán az 
evolúció tiszta véletlenje eredményeképpen létrejöhet valami, ami ennyire észbontóan 
hasznos. Ezért néhány gondolkodó egyenesen Isten nem létezésének végső és legkézenfekvőbb 
bizonyítékát látja benne


----------



## enemi74 (2010 Június 24)

"Nem elég a jóra vágyni:
A jót akarni kell!
És nem elég akarni:
De tenni, tenni kell!"
Váci Mihály


----------



## xany (2010 Június 24)

jelen


----------



## Constantine0 (2010 Június 24)

“Az életben nem az jelenti a tragédiát, ha nem éred el a célokat, hanem,
ha nincsenek céljaid.” 
(*Benjamin Elijah Mays*)


----------



## bergi (2010 Június 24)

Hát nem értem :S megvan a 20 hozzászólásom több mint 2 éve regisztrált vagyok és mégsem tudok letölteni..
pedig itt annyi minden jó dolog van


----------



## csabika156 (2010 Június 24)

sziaaaaa melita


----------



## csabika156 (2010 Június 24)

sziasztok


----------



## csabika156 (2010 Június 24)

csakoka


----------



## csabika156 (2010 Június 24)

csumai


----------



## csabika156 (2010 Június 24)

hellloka


----------



## csabika156 (2010 Június 24)

csácsumi


----------



## csabika156 (2010 Június 24)

csáko páko


----------



## csabika156 (2010 Június 24)

csőőő


----------



## csabika156 (2010 Június 24)

csű


----------



## csabika156 (2010 Június 24)

hello bello


----------



## csabika156 (2010 Június 24)

csá csö


----------



## csabika156 (2010 Június 24)

hello szija


----------



## csabika156 (2010 Június 24)

csooosssss


----------



## csabika156 (2010 Június 24)

csássooo


----------



## csabika156 (2010 Június 24)

cséééaaa


----------



## csabika156 (2010 Június 24)

tetszik az oldal


----------



## csabika156 (2010 Június 24)

jo ez az oldal


----------



## csabika156 (2010 Június 24)

fain kis oldal


----------



## csabika156 (2010 Június 24)

superrrrr ez a oldal


----------



## csabika156 (2010 Június 24)

nagyon jo ez az oldal josok progii


----------



## Constantine0 (2010 Június 24)

Nem értem csabika156, tetszik az oldal??


----------



## sleslie (2010 Június 24)

*x*

x


----------



## sleslie (2010 Június 24)

1


----------



## sleslie (2010 Június 24)

18


----------



## sleslie (2010 Június 24)

19


----------



## sleslie (2010 Június 24)

20


----------



## sleslie (2010 Június 24)

mondom 20!


----------



## Constantine0 (2010 Június 24)

már nem sok kell hozzá


----------



## Bogyimami (2010 Június 24)

Sziasztok!

Akkor beköszönnék.
... gyűjtöm közben a hsz-okat. 
3.


----------



## Bogyimami (2010 Június 24)

7


----------



## Bogyimami (2010 Június 24)

9


----------



## Bogyimami (2010 Június 24)

11


----------



## Picúrka0621 (2010 Június 24)

nem értem elm meg van a 20 hozzászólás... akkor miért nem tom leszedni:S


----------



## kitty256 (2010 Június 24)

juppi


----------



## kitty256 (2010 Június 24)

:d


----------



## metalmessias (2010 Június 24)

Xd


----------



## Krisztiszilvi (2010 Június 24)

Szia Mindenkinek!


----------



## genius1708 (2010 Június 24)

20 sem enged semmit'-.-


----------



## kisbibice (2010 Június 24)

Gjhujghvghjg


----------



## kisbibice (2010 Június 24)

jhgvjhfchgddfjgghj


----------



## kisbibice (2010 Június 24)

hgvhgk.hilhjujghz


----------



## kisbibice (2010 Június 24)

jhjkgvhcfgdghjk


----------



## kisbibice (2010 Június 24)

nhdjslkhjdkcbd


----------



## kisbibice (2010 Június 24)

hvkhjknhikjhn


----------



## kisbibice (2010 Június 24)

vhjguizgiljhgbujkgh


----------



## kisbibice (2010 Június 24)

kissé unom))ghgbkjhj


----------



## kisbibice (2010 Június 24)

hgkbgjkuhiuhgju


----------



## kisbibice (2010 Június 24)

rdfzguhijok


----------



## kisbibice (2010 Június 24)

jhghzg,kiu9oijkmnk


----------



## kisbibice (2010 Június 24)

20 hozzászólás 20 mp..)))


----------



## kisbibice (2010 Június 24)

fghbvjuhzikjukjkj


----------



## kisbibice (2010 Június 24)

már csak 6.....


----------



## kisbibice (2010 Június 24)

5


----------



## kisbibice (2010 Június 24)

4


----------



## kisbibice (2010 Június 24)

3...de csak 20mp múlva


----------



## kisbibice (2010 Június 24)

2.....juhhhééééé


----------



## kisbibice (2010 Június 24)

1.....!!!!hurráááááá


----------



## fsdkira (2010 Június 24)

másodiiik


----------



## Alun (2010 Június 24)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Alun (2010 Június 24)

Amúgy harmadikXD


----------



## gh005t (2010 Június 24)

Köszönjük


----------



## Mentalgigi (2010 Június 24)

Hahó! 4.? vagy 5.?


----------



## gotocitrom (2010 Június 24)

hali5


----------



## gotocitrom (2010 Június 24)

6


----------



## gotocitrom (2010 Június 24)

8


----------



## gotocitrom (2010 Június 24)

9


----------



## gotocitrom (2010 Június 24)

11


----------



## gotocitrom (2010 Június 24)

visszatértem..nem elég!!!


----------



## deatti (2010 Június 24)

nekem sem jött össze


----------



## singrid (2010 Június 25)

*Szia !*

Hello mindenkinek !


----------



## singrid (2010 Június 25)




----------



## singrid (2010 Június 25)

Ujra itt !


----------



## singrid (2010 Június 25)

:d


----------



## singrid (2010 Június 25)




----------



## singrid (2010 Június 25)

puszi


----------



## csati91 (2010 Június 25)

hello


----------



## csati91 (2010 Június 25)

csá


----------



## Proxy5 (2010 Június 25)

Én is jelen


----------



## acsa (2010 Június 25)

nagyon jo


----------



## adoryane (2010 Június 25)

**

Remek...
Sziasztok


----------



## adoryane (2010 Június 25)

hali


----------



## acsa (2010 Június 25)

nagyon tetszet .nagyon jo zenek


----------



## adoryane (2010 Június 25)

:d


----------



## acsa (2010 Június 25)

nagyon szep


----------



## mela3 (2010 Június 25)

*üdv*

hú csak olvasok és olvasok !! sziasztok


----------



## mela3 (2010 Június 25)




----------



## Izsu (2010 Június 25)

Szisztok!

Üdv mindenkinek 

Izsu


----------



## Izsu (2010 Június 25)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg



Szisztok!

Örülök, hogy létezik ez az oldal


----------



## Izsu (2010 Június 25)

1


----------



## Izsu (2010 Június 25)

2


----------



## Izsu (2010 Június 25)

3


----------



## Izsu (2010 Június 25)

4 
20 másodperc várakozás


----------



## Izsu (2010 Június 25)

20 másodperc


----------



## Izsu (2010 Június 25)

20 másodperc


----------



## Izsu (2010 Június 25)

addig is ...


----------



## Izsu (2010 Június 25)

talán ....


----------



## Izsu (2010 Június 25)

Szórd szét kincseidet - a gazdagság legyél te magad.


----------



## Izsu (2010 Június 25)

Nyűdd szét díszeid - a szépség legyél te magad.


----------



## Izsu (2010 Június 25)

Feledd el mulatságaid - a vígság legyél te magad.


----------



## Izsu (2010 Június 25)

Égesd el könyveid - a bölcsesség legyél te magad.


----------



## Izsu (2010 Június 25)

Pazarold el izmaid - az erő legyél te magad.


----------



## Izsu (2010 Június 25)

Űzd el szánalmaid - a jóság legyél te magad.


----------



## Izsu (2010 Június 25)

Dúld fel hiedelmeid - a hit legyél te magad.


----------



## Izsu (2010 Június 25)

törd át gátjaid - a világ legyél te magad.


----------



## Izsu (2010 Június 25)

Vedd egybe életed-halálod - a teljesség legyél te magad.


----------



## Izsu (2010 Június 25)

Weöres Sándor Tíz lépcső


----------



## fejers (2010 Június 25)

Hálás köszönet4


----------



## fejers (2010 Június 25)

gxe írta:


> Sziasztok!




Üdv!


----------



## C-vitamin (2010 Június 25)




----------



## C-vitamin (2010 Június 25)

6.


----------



## C-vitamin (2010 Június 25)

7.


----------



## C-vitamin (2010 Június 25)

8.


----------



## C-vitamin (2010 Június 25)

9.


----------



## C-vitamin (2010 Június 25)

10.


----------



## C-vitamin (2010 Június 25)

11.


----------



## C-vitamin (2010 Június 25)

12.


----------



## C-vitamin (2010 Június 25)

13.


----------



## C-vitamin (2010 Június 25)

*14.*


----------



## C-vitamin (2010 Június 25)

_15._


----------



## C-vitamin (2010 Június 25)

*16.*


----------



## C-vitamin (2010 Június 25)

17.


----------



## C-vitamin (2010 Június 25)

*18.*


----------



## C-vitamin (2010 Június 25)

tizenkilencedik


----------



## rékalu (2010 Június 25)

Köszönöm a lehetőséget a hozzászólások gyarapításához!!!


----------



## C-vitamin (2010 Június 25)

h*u*s*z*a*d*i*k


----------



## C-vitamin (2010 Június 25)

extra 
:-*


----------



## rékalu (2010 Június 25)

21


----------



## Amelydolog (2010 Június 25)

*áldott segítők*

Köszi a segítséget!

Cserébe egy gyors finomság: 

*Csokifánk, ördögpirula*
2 és fél dl vízbe 8 dkg vajat tenni, felforralni, pici só bele 15 dkg liszt, összekevered, míg elválik a lábastól tűzről leveszed, hagyod kihűlni Utána egyesével hozzákeverni 3 tojást
Rumba áztatott mazsolát, csokidarabokat lehet bele tenni.
Kész!
Olajban (forró, de nem hevített) kisütni
Kakaóporral v. csokiöntettel (tejszínhabbal) tálalni.




Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


----------



## Amelydolog (2010 Június 25)

Csokifánk, ördögpirula
2 és fél dl vízbe 8 dkg vajat tenni, felforralni, pici só bele 15 dkg liszt, összekevered, míg elválik a lábastól tűzről leveszed, hagyod kihűlni Utána egyesével hozzákeverni 3 tojást
Rumba áztatott mazsolát, csokidarabokat lehet bele tenni.
Kész!
Olajban (forró, de nem hevített) kisütni
Kakaóporral v. csokiöntettel (tejszínhabbal) tálalni.

Kakaós süti
2 db tojás
40 dkg kristálycukor
6 dkg kakaó
10 dkg margarin
ezt jól kikeverjük
Aztán hozzáadunk
40 dkg lisztet
1 sütőport
Kb. 4 dl tejjel jól kikeverjük és kikent lisztezett tepsibe tesszük, dióval megszórjuk, 180 fokon sütjük (kb 40 percig)


----------



## ZöPö (2010 Június 25)

Melitta írta:


> 1, jelen


 
Én is JELEN. 

Igazából csak gyerekkorom egyik kedvenc könyvét kerestem és a google itt találta meg nekem, ezért regisztráltam. Mind1, hamár itt vagyok, megpróbálok még 19 értelmes(ebb) hozzászólást összehozni.


----------



## ZöPö (2010 Június 25)

Abigel573 írta:


> Kreáltam egy mindegy mit ír be szóláncot a kezdőknek... azt se használják...
> Talán túl egyszerű.


 
Ha tudnám, mi az...


----------



## ZöPö (2010 Június 25)

3


----------



## ZöPö (2010 Június 25)

4


----------



## ZöPö (2010 Június 25)

5

(most kicsit pihenni fogok )


----------



## Szabesz36 (2010 Június 25)

regisztráltam, mert itt kapni sok magyar nótát


----------



## Szabesz36 (2010 Június 25)

regisztráltam, mert itt kapni sok e-book-ot


----------



## Szabesz36 (2010 Június 25)

regisztráltam, mert szerelmes vagyok s kell egy nóta


----------



## Szabesz36 (2010 Június 25)

dédnagyapám nótája is ez volt


----------



## Szabesz36 (2010 Június 25)

Eresz alatt fecskefészek


----------



## Szabesz36 (2010 Június 25)

fecskemadár sírva nézlek.


----------



## Szabesz36 (2010 Június 25)

Te voltál itt a múlt nyáron


----------



## Szabesz36 (2010 Június 25)

nem hagytál el mint a párom.


----------



## Szabesz36 (2010 Június 25)

Látlak-e még fecskemadár?


----------



## Szabesz36 (2010 Június 25)

Lesz-e tavasz, lesz-e még nyár?


----------



## Szabesz36 (2010 Június 25)

Ha én akkor már nem élek,


----------



## Szabesz36 (2010 Június 25)

azért nálunk rakjál fészket.


----------



## Szabesz36 (2010 Június 25)

nem értem el a 2o-at?


----------



## Szabesz36 (2010 Június 25)

nem biza


----------



## Szabesz36 (2010 Június 25)

15


----------



## Szabesz36 (2010 Június 25)

16


----------



## Szabesz36 (2010 Június 25)

17


----------



## Szabesz36 (2010 Június 25)

18


----------



## Szabesz36 (2010 Június 25)

még kettö


----------



## Szabesz36 (2010 Június 25)

megvan.
végre.
juppi


----------



## anie15 (2010 Június 25)

sziasztok


----------



## anie15 (2010 Június 25)

1


----------



## anie15 (2010 Június 25)

10


----------



## anie15 (2010 Június 25)

9


----------



## anie15 (2010 Június 25)

8


----------



## anie15 (2010 Június 25)

7


----------



## anie15 (2010 Június 25)

5


----------



## anie15 (2010 Június 25)

4


----------



## anie15 (2010 Június 25)

3


----------



## anie15 (2010 Június 25)

2


----------



## anie15 (2010 Június 25)

11


----------



## anie15 (2010 Június 25)

0


----------



## marcsinak (2010 Június 25)

1


----------



## piros55 (2010 Június 25)

*Üdv. Mindenkinek !*


----------



## butanulo (2010 Június 25)

Szia mindenki)


----------



## butanulo (2010 Június 25)

Remélem jól telt a napotok)


----------



## butanulo (2010 Június 25)

Az enyém szuper volt!!!


----------



## butanulo (2010 Június 25)

megyek futni)


----------



## butanulo (2010 Június 25)

ettől valszeg még jobb lesz)


----------



## butanulo (2010 Június 25)

nagyon megtisztelő hogy itt lehetek)


----------



## butanulo (2010 Június 25)

sziasztok.. futok)


----------



## kisangyal7 (2010 Június 25)

Azért én i sszeretném jelezni, hogy nagyon értékelem az oldalt!!!

Az internet egyik olyan szigete, ahová *VALÓBAN *érdemes ellátogatni időnként !


----------



## kisangyal7 (2010 Június 25)

Közben benéztem az eszperente játékba is ...


----------



## edri (2010 Június 25)

1valaky írta:


> szuper vagykiss


klj


----------



## edri (2010 Június 25)

szia mindenkinek


----------



## masni1 (2010 Június 25)

sziasztok!


----------



## Korby (2010 Június 25)

Jelen!


----------



## duddu (2010 Június 25)

próbaüzi


----------



## Vattacukoor (2010 Június 25)

hello


----------



## GIL1 (2010 Június 25)

Én is itt vagyok


----------



## GIL1 (2010 Június 25)

Még mindig


----------



## GIL1 (2010 Június 25)

hahó


----------



## GIL1 (2010 Június 25)

van itt valaki?


----------



## macska_jancsi (2010 Június 25)

10 Yess !


----------



## macska_jancsi (2010 Június 25)

Sziasztok macskajancsi vagyok


----------



## GIL1 (2010 Június 25)

Üdv mindenkinek


----------



## GIL1 (2010 Június 25)

Nagyon jó kis oldal ez


----------



## macska_jancsi (2010 Június 25)

A cinemaxon Al Pacino egy korábbi filje megy Portyán c.


----------



## GIL1 (2010 Június 25)

Annyi jó dologgal


----------



## macska_jancsi (2010 Június 25)

Bocsi, még mindig én ;-)


----------



## GIL1 (2010 Június 25)

sehol senki


----------



## macska_jancsi (2010 Június 25)

És megvan a 15. is !!!


----------



## GIL1 (2010 Június 25)

sehol egy válasz


----------



## GIL1 (2010 Június 25)

sehol egy ismerős


----------



## GIL1 (2010 Június 25)

sehol egy idegen


----------



## GIL1 (2010 Június 25)

Biztos már mindenki alszik


----------



## macska_jancsi (2010 Június 25)

csá csumi csá


----------



## GIL1 (2010 Június 25)

vagy mégsem?


----------



## macska_jancsi (2010 Június 25)

én is álmi vok


----------



## GIL1 (2010 Június 25)

csá


----------



## macska_jancsi (2010 Június 25)

na mindjárt befejezem


----------



## GIL1 (2010 Június 25)

te is gyüjtögetsz?


----------



## macska_jancsi (2010 Június 25)

hamarosan elköszönök


----------



## GIL1 (2010 Június 25)

én is


----------



## GIL1 (2010 Június 25)

akkor csá


----------



## GIL1 (2010 Június 25)

jó éft


----------



## GIL1 (2010 Június 25)

ez már majdnem kész


----------



## macska_jancsi (2010 Június 25)

hogyan és miből jöttél rá ?


----------



## GIL1 (2010 Június 25)

Kész


----------



## macska_jancsi (2010 Június 25)

sztem nem túl jó szabály ez ! de végülis meglett 
Jóccakát !


----------



## macska_jancsi (2010 Június 25)

Gratula !


----------



## GIL1 (2010 Június 25)

meg van a 20 és mégsem enged le tölteni.


----------



## Demoni (2010 Június 25)

Hópelyhes szép nyarat!


----------



## GIL1 (2010 Június 25)

ötlet?


----------



## GIL1 (2010 Június 25)

neked is


----------



## GIL1 (2010 Június 25)

csak nem fázol -40 fokban?


----------



## GIL1 (2010 Június 25)

nem


----------



## GIL1 (2010 Június 25)

esetleg


----------



## GIL1 (2010 Június 25)

talán


----------



## szonaar (2010 Június 25)

*Jó nekem?!*



Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg



Jó nekem?!

Az.


----------



## Demoni (2010 Június 25)

Ma vagyon a szülinapom,
még ma éjjel be is b*szom!


----------



## szonaar (2010 Június 25)

Nem, ha csak nézni kell.


----------



## szonaar (2010 Június 25)

Ha nem találod azt, amit keresel, keresd azt, amit találsz!


----------



## szonaar (2010 Június 25)

666


----------



## szonaar (2010 Június 25)

712


----------



## szonaar (2010 Június 25)

888


----------



## szonaar (2010 Június 25)

99


----------



## szonaar (2010 Június 25)

0101


----------



## szonaar (2010 Június 25)

1111


----------



## szonaar (2010 Június 25)

1212


----------



## szonaar (2010 Június 25)

1313


----------



## szonaar (2010 Június 25)

1414


----------



## szonaar (2010 Június 25)

14141


----------



## szonaar (2010 Június 25)

1515


----------



## szonaar (2010 Június 25)

1616


----------



## szonaar (2010 Június 25)

1717


----------



## szonaar (2010 Június 25)

1818


----------



## szonaar (2010 Június 25)

1919


----------



## szonaar (2010 Június 25)

00


----------



## szonaar (2010 Június 25)

kltohi írta:


> :11:



Big Joe


----------



## zseko (2010 Június 26)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg



köszii


----------



## zseko (2010 Június 26)

Egész életünkön keresztül mindig csak a jelent birtokoljuk és sohasem többet. A különbség csak az, hogy eleinte hosszú jövőt látunk magunk előtt, a vége felé pedig hosszú múltat magunk mögött.


----------



## zseko (2010 Június 26)

Becsüld a percet! Elmúlik hamar. 
Se a rút, se a szép nem tér vissza 
Többé ugyanazon alakban.


----------



## zseko (2010 Június 26)

Ne felejtsd, hogy mindenki csak a jelenben él, ez pedig röpke pillanat, a többi idő vagy már elmúlt, vagy bizonytalan.


----------



## zseko (2010 Június 26)

Minden egyes napunk csak egyszeri csoda
Használd ki minden percét, többé át nem élheted soha.


----------



## gybmonika (2010 Június 26)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


helló


----------



## gybmonika (2010 Június 26)

Nem tudom hogy kell ide feltölteni valaki tudna segiteni?


----------



## gybmonika (2010 Június 26)

Van egy pár könyvem


----------



## gybmonika (2010 Június 26)

Pdf formátumban.


----------



## gybmonika (2010 Június 26)

Vavyan Fable Összes


----------



## gybmonika (2010 Június 26)

Na meg a narnia kronikái


----------



## gybmonika (2010 Június 26)

Mind a 7 kötett


----------



## gybmonika (2010 Június 26)

szivesen meg osztanám másokkal is


----------



## gybmonika (2010 Június 26)

De nekem nem megy még a feltöltés


----------



## gybmonika (2010 Június 26)

Kérem ha valaki tudna egy kiss segitséget addni


----------



## gybmonika (2010 Június 26)

Azt nagyon meg kosszönném


----------



## gybmonika (2010 Június 26)

Esetleg kérésre


----------



## gybmonika (2010 Június 26)

Valami más könyvet is .


----------



## gybmonika (2010 Június 26)

Kösszönöm


----------



## gybmonika (2010 Június 26)

Esetleg valaki


----------



## gybmonika (2010 Június 26)

Tudna segiteni?


----------



## gybmonika (2010 Június 26)

Halló?


----------



## gybmonika (2010 Június 26)

1.2.3


----------



## gybmonika (2010 Június 26)

Üdvözlök mindenkit


----------



## gybmonika (2010 Június 26)

Köszönöm a lehetöséget


----------



## Cleo15 (2010 Június 26)

Ezek nagyon szépek


----------



## Cleo15 (2010 Június 26)

Kár hogy nekem nincs ilyenem


----------



## Cleo15 (2010 Június 26)

De köszönöm most már lesz


----------



## Cleo15 (2010 Június 26)

=)


----------



## Cleo15 (2010 Június 26)

=)


----------



## Cleo15 (2010 Június 26)

aha ezek kivágók


----------



## Cleo15 (2010 Június 26)

Szépek


----------



## Cleo15 (2010 Június 26)

azta mennyi

=)

Köszönöm


----------



## adoryane (2010 Június 26)

Ez egy nagyon jó oldal!


----------



## adoryane (2010 Június 26)

De jó!


----------



## balageba (2010 Június 26)

Hali


----------



## adoryane (2010 Június 26)

hali


----------



## adoryane (2010 Június 26)

Nagyon unalmas lenne, ha előre tudnám, mi történik, mert az egész életemet úgy próbálnám leélni, hogy azt elkerüljem.
Freddie Mercury


----------



## adoryane (2010 Június 26)

Túl rövid ahhoz az élet, hogy kis dolgokon izguljunk.
Melrose Place c. film


----------



## muzikati (2010 Június 26)

Jó reggelt !


----------



## fulop94 (2010 Június 26)

jó oldal!


----------



## hegal (2010 Június 26)




----------



## hegal (2010 Június 26)




----------



## hegal (2010 Június 26)

köszke


----------



## hegal (2010 Június 26)

p


----------



## Cleo15 (2010 Június 26)

miért már meg va 20 hozzászólás de nem sikerül letölteni miéert


----------



## hegal (2010 Június 26)

szombat


----------



## Cleo15 (2010 Június 26)




----------



## hegal (2010 Június 26)

5


----------



## fulop94 (2010 Június 26)




----------



## hegal (2010 Június 26)




----------



## fulop94 (2010 Június 26)

küldj még egy pár üzenetet, nekem már kb. 25 van és engedi a letöltést! sok sikert!


----------



## hegal (2010 Június 26)

szenvedek a 20 ig  de ha akkor sem tom letölteni szomorú leszek


----------



## hegal (2010 Június 26)

p


----------



## hegal (2010 Június 26)

pp


----------



## hegal (2010 Június 26)




----------



## hegal (2010 Június 26)

remény


----------



## hegal (2010 Június 26)

lehetőség


----------



## hegal (2010 Június 26)

kegy


----------



## hegal (2010 Június 26)

14? bár már nem is tom


----------



## hegal (2010 Június 26)

15


----------



## hegal (2010 Június 26)




----------



## hegal (2010 Június 26)

19


----------



## hegal (2010 Június 26)

20


----------



## hegal (2010 Június 26)

Státusz: Elérhető (online) 
Üzenet: 21
és még semmi


----------



## hegal (2010 Június 26)

.....


----------



## hegal (2010 Június 26)

....23


----------



## hegal (2010 Június 26)

uncsi


----------



## hegal (2010 Június 26)

és még semmi


----------



## fulop94 (2010 Június 26)

próbálj meg kijelentkezni majd újra be! nekem talán ezért engedi már a letöltést! egy próbát megér!


----------



## hegal (2010 Június 26)

ááááá


----------



## muzikati (2010 Június 26)

Újra itt !


----------



## hegal (2010 Június 26)

28  és nem tom letölteni  
segítséget kérnék


----------



## fulop94 (2010 Június 26)

akkor nem tom mi lehet a probléma; talán majd később engedi...


----------



## hegal (2010 Június 26)

platon összes kellene beadandó hf  és könyvtárban nincs meg 

szal...


----------



## Ééénis (2010 Június 26)

Beköszönök


----------



## fulop94 (2010 Június 26)

sajnos nem tudom miért nem engedi a letöltést! nekem akkor miért engedi??


----------



## adoryane (2010 Június 26)

Az élet csöppet sem nevetséges - de el tudják képzelni, milyen lenne, ha nevetés nélkül kellene élni?
Leonid Semenovich Sukhorukov


----------



## adoryane (2010 Június 26)

Az élet nem tényekből és történésekből áll elsősorban, hanem gondolatok viharából, ami szüntelenül dúl a fejünkben.
Mark Twain


----------



## adoryane (2010 Június 26)

Élni csak azért tudsz, amiért elvállalod a halált.
Antoine de Saint-Exupéry


----------



## adoryane (2010 Június 26)

Ahhoz, hogy éljünk, kevés életre van szükségünk. Ahhoz, hogy szeressünk, sokra.
Joseph Joubert


----------



## adoryane (2010 Június 26)

Ahhoz, hogy valaki teljességben éljen, állandóan mozgásban kell lennie, mert csak így különbözik minden egyes nap az előzőtől.
Paulo Coelho


----------



## adoryane (2010 Június 26)

Semmit sem nehezebb megérteni, mint a jelent, amelyben élünk.
Ancsel Éva


----------



## adoryane (2010 Június 26)

Lehetetlen az, hogy mindenki egyformán éljen.
Mihail Solohov


----------



## adoryane (2010 Június 26)

Mivel az ember nem élhet meg mindent, fontos, hogy legalább a mindenkiben ott lappangó lényeget élje meg.
Marc Lévy


----------



## adoryane (2010 Június 26)

Minden időben végiggondoltam az élet sok furcsa dolgát, s minden idő más gondolatokat érlelt. Furcsa az emberi élet és titokzatos.
Wass Albert


----------



## adoryane (2010 Június 26)

Kérdés: mit tegyünk, hogy ne veszítsük el az időnket? Felelet: éljük át egész terjedelmében.
Albert Camus


----------



## adoryane (2010 Június 26)

Az élet nem főpróba. Ez már maga az előadás.
John Fuhrman


----------



## adoryane (2010 Június 26)

Miért élünk, ha nem azért, hogy minél könnyebbé tegyük egymás számára az életet?
George Eliot


----------



## muzikati (2010 Június 26)

A vasúti menetrend olyan dolog, amit büszkeséggel vagy aggodalommal figyel majdnem mindenki
John Steinbeck


----------



## Korby (2010 Június 26)

Sokat kell írnom, hogy a 20 meglegyen


----------



## Korby (2010 Június 26)

De igyekszem 1000-rel


----------



## Korby (2010 Június 26)

Szerintem ez a 20 sok, lehetne csak 10-is


----------



## Korby (2010 Június 26)

"A világ tele van készséges emberekkel. Az egyik fele kész dolgozni,
 a másik fele kész hagyni őket dolgozni." Robert Frost


----------



## Korby (2010 Június 26)

Indián mondás: 
Ha majd kivágtad az utolsó fát, megmérgezted az utolsó folyót, és kifogtad az utolsó halat, rádöbbensz, hogy a pénz nem ehető.


----------



## Korby (2010 Június 26)

E. Bersot gondolata: 
Az élet csak egy pillanat. De ez a pillanat elég, hogy örökkévaló dolgokat cselekedjünk.


----------



## Korby (2010 Június 26)

Az ember nem változtathatja meg az életét anélkül, hogy maga is meg ne változna. 
*Simon de Beauvoir*


----------



## Korby (2010 Június 26)

"Ha igazad van, megengedheted magadnak, hogy megőrizd a nyugalmad. Ha nincs igazad, nem engedheted meg, hogy elveszítsd." Mahatma Gandhi


----------



## Korby (2010 Június 26)

" Aki tudja a hogyant, mindig fog találni munkát.
 Aki ismeri a miértet, mindig a főnöke lesz. "  Ralph Waldo Emerson


----------



## Korby (2010 Június 26)

A szegénység csaknem mindig egyenes arányban áll a tehetséggel. (PLEHANOV)


----------



## Korby (2010 Június 26)

J. G. Seume gondolata: 
Aki másokat lekicsinyell, az sose nagy.


----------



## Korby (2010 Június 26)

'A szeretet lángjaiban a legkeményebb vasnak is meg kell olvadnia.
Senki sem téríthet el engem ettől a meggyőződéstől, mert a
tapasztalás tanított meg reá.'

Gandhi


----------



## Korby (2010 Június 26)

P. Tillich gondolata: 

Az első lépés azon az úton, hogy az ember erős legyen, abban áll, hogy az ember magának bevallja saját gyengeségét.


----------



## Korby (2010 Június 26)

"Többet ér egy hibának a kiküszöbölése, mint egy igazságnak a fölfedezése, mert az igazság előbb-utóbb kipattan, a meghagyott hiba ellenben folyton ront, megtéveszt, árt." Brassai Sámuel


----------



## Korby (2010 Június 26)

"Nem akkor leszünk magabiztosak, ha mindig igazunk van, hanem akkor, ha nem félünk a tévedéstől "
Peter T . McIntyre


----------



## Korby (2010 Június 26)

" A gondolkodás olyan mint az ejtőernyő. Akkor jó, ha nyitott! "

ingyenes képeslapról


----------



## Korby (2010 Június 26)

Karinthy Frigyes gondolata: 
"Nem értünk rá tanulni, mert folyton tanítottak."


----------



## Korby (2010 Június 26)

"Ne félj a tökéletességtől! Úgysem éred el sohasem."  Salvadore Dali


----------



## Korby (2010 Június 26)

Egy hiba - nem öröm - de ki lehet javítani.​ Két hiba - nem árt odafigyelni.​ Három hiba - biztos baj lesz belőle.​ Négy hiba már nem lehet, mert addigra összedől valami.​


----------



## Korby (2010 Június 26)

Lassan elfogynak a mondások


----------



## Ákos99 (2010 Június 26)




----------



## Ákos99 (2010 Június 26)




----------



## Ákos99 (2010 Június 26)

:d


----------



## Ákos99 (2010 Június 26)

:d


----------



## Ákos99 (2010 Június 26)




----------



## Ákos99 (2010 Június 26)




----------



## Ákos99 (2010 Június 26)

szépek


----------



## Ákos99 (2010 Június 26)

nem tudom


----------



## Ákos99 (2010 Június 26)




----------



## Ákos99 (2010 Június 26)

?


----------



## Ákos99 (2010 Június 26)




----------



## meszab (2010 Június 26)

*hi*

hello!


----------



## meszab (2010 Június 26)

hello!


----------



## Ákos99 (2010 Június 26)




----------



## Ákos99 (2010 Június 26)




----------



## skoci (2010 Június 26)

Sziasztok! Üdvözlök Mindenkit!


----------



## skoci (2010 Június 26)

Jaj de jó.Lassan gyűlnek a pontjaim!


----------



## skoci (2010 Június 26)

Szép lassan gyűjtögetek!


----------



## skoci (2010 Június 26)

A felénél tartok!


----------



## meszab (2010 Június 26)

hello!


----------



## Messenger (2010 Június 26)

Sziasztok!


----------



## xxbaby.axx (2010 Június 26)

*.*

helow


----------



## xxbaby.axx (2010 Június 26)

...


----------



## Alize001 (2010 Június 26)

1


----------



## Alize001 (2010 Június 26)

2


----------



## Alize001 (2010 Június 26)

3


----------



## Alize001 (2010 Június 26)

4


----------



## Alize001 (2010 Június 26)

5


----------



## Alize001 (2010 Június 26)

6


----------



## Alize001 (2010 Június 26)

7


----------



## Alize001 (2010 Június 26)

8


----------



## Alize001 (2010 Június 26)

9


----------



## Alize001 (2010 Június 26)

10


----------



## Katica80 (2010 Június 26)

hello Canadahun


----------



## Katica80 (2010 Június 26)

Üdv Miskolcról


----------



## Katica80 (2010 Június 26)

nem értem ezt a 20 hozzászólásos dolgot


----------



## Katica80 (2010 Június 26)

....ha így is össze lehet szedni....


----------



## Katica80 (2010 Június 26)

... nincs sok értelme ...


----------



## Katica80 (2010 Június 26)

.... legfeljebb annyi, hogy úgy érzem ...


----------



## Katica80 (2010 Június 26)

.... magammal beszélgettek ....


----------



## Katica80 (2010 Június 26)

.... és még csak 8-nál járok


----------



## Katica80 (2010 Június 26)

... mire a 20-hoz érek...


----------



## Katica80 (2010 Június 26)

... mehetek pszichiátriára... ;-)


----------



## PeterDamien (2010 Június 26)

Hozzászólok1


----------



## PeterDamien (2010 Június 26)

Hozzászólok2


----------



## PeterDamien (2010 Június 26)

3


----------



## PeterDamien (2010 Június 26)

5


----------



## PeterDamien (2010 Június 26)

4


----------



## PeterDamien (2010 Június 26)

6


----------



## PeterDamien (2010 Június 26)

7


----------



## PeterDamien (2010 Június 26)

8


----------



## PeterDamien (2010 Június 26)

9


----------



## PeterDamien (2010 Június 26)

10


----------



## PeterDamien (2010 Június 26)

11


----------



## PeterDamien (2010 Június 26)

12


----------



## Lyssa85 (2010 Június 26)

Sziasztok!


----------



## PeterDamien (2010 Június 26)

13


----------



## PeterDamien (2010 Június 26)

14


----------



## PeterDamien (2010 Június 26)

15


----------



## PeterDamien (2010 Június 26)

16


----------



## PeterDamien (2010 Június 26)

17


----------



## PeterDamien (2010 Június 26)

18


----------



## PeterDamien (2010 Június 26)

19


----------



## PeterDamien (2010 Június 26)

20


----------



## PeterDamien (2010 Június 26)

+1 ráadás


----------



## nikka cica (2010 Június 26)

*v*

g


----------



## nikka cica (2010 Június 26)

hh


----------



## nikka cica (2010 Június 26)

hhh


----------



## nikka cica (2010 Június 26)

s


----------



## nikka cica (2010 Június 26)

gfgf


----------



## nikka cica (2010 Június 26)

ghjghj


----------



## nikka cica (2010 Június 26)

hgfhfjhfj


----------



## nikka cica (2010 Június 26)

b nbjvbj


----------



## nikka cica (2010 Június 26)

aaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## nikka cica (2010 Június 26)

jbvvghjgujgvj


----------



## Messenger (2010 Június 26)




----------



## nikka cica (2010 Június 26)

ááááááááááááááááá


----------



## nikka cica (2010 Június 26)

ddddddddddddd


----------



## Messenger (2010 Június 26)

Mi "ááá"?


----------



## nikka cica (2010 Június 26)

mmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Messenger (2010 Június 26)

mondjuk el az ABC-t?


----------



## nikka cica (2010 Június 26)

knbkk


----------



## barnika40 (2010 Június 26)

*konyvletoltes*



Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg



Alig varom hogy letoltsek 3 konyvet.


----------



## nikka cica (2010 Június 26)

,lmkljmnhjg


----------



## Messenger (2010 Június 26)

Melyik hármat?


----------



## nikka cica (2010 Június 26)

hjvbjvbhju


----------



## nikka cica (2010 Június 26)

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## nikka cica (2010 Június 26)

ckm


----------



## barnika40 (2010 Június 26)

nikka cica írta:


> mmmmmmmmmmm



hello


----------



## Messenger (2010 Június 26)

Cica! Ha magad után írsz, az nem számít.


----------



## nikka cica (2010 Június 26)

playboy


----------



## nikka cica (2010 Június 26)

sziia Mizujs?


----------



## vighditta (2010 Június 26)

szép napot


----------



## Messenger (2010 Június 26)

értem


----------



## nikka cica (2010 Június 26)

ittvagy?


----------



## barnika40 (2010 Június 26)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg



Alig varom hogy letoltsek 3 konyvet.
kiss jozsef laszlot szeretem


----------



## nikka cica (2010 Június 26)

Mi a neved?


----------



## nikka cica (2010 Június 26)

??


----------



## Messenger (2010 Június 26)

Itt vagyok.


----------



## krisztuu (2010 Június 26)

1


----------



## krisztuu (2010 Június 26)

2


----------



## krisztuu (2010 Június 26)

3


----------



## Messenger (2010 Június 26)

Szia


----------



## krisztuu (2010 Június 26)

4


----------



## Messenger (2010 Június 26)

igen. 4


----------



## vighditta (2010 Június 26)

Nálam már 5 )))


----------



## jozsef470402 (2010 Június 26)

kisskisskisskisskisskisskisskisskisskisskisskisskiss:..::..:


Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


----------



## Selymi (2010 Június 26)

Üdvözlök mindenkit.


----------



## manny (2010 Június 26)

Üdvözlet mindenkinek!


----------



## E_Petru (2010 Június 26)

szépnapot!


----------



## pjani68 (2010 Június 26)

Szia!


----------



## pjani68 (2010 Június 26)

Én is üdvözlök mindenkit


----------



## binya21 (2010 Június 26)

sziasztok!


----------



## binya21 (2010 Június 26)

töj jó ez az oldal


----------



## piros55 (2010 Június 26)

*Szép estét !*


----------



## csehetelka (2010 Június 26)

első


----------



## csehetelka (2010 Június 26)

szeretném a huszat


----------



## csehetelka (2010 Június 26)

szia és szép estét


----------



## csehetelka (2010 Június 26)

már nem tudom mennyi


----------



## csehetelka (2010 Június 26)

szia Melitta rendi vagy


----------



## csehetelka (2010 Június 26)

kiss


Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


 


piros55 írta:


> *Szép estét !*


 
kisskisskisskiss


----------



## E_Petru (2010 Június 26)

mi értelme van a 20 hozzászólásnak?


----------



## E_Petru (2010 Június 26)

szerintem bőven elég lenne 10 is


----------



## E_Petru (2010 Június 26)

vagy akár csak 5 is


----------



## E_Petru (2010 Június 26)

már nem sok kell


----------



## E_Petru (2010 Június 26)

mindössze 5


----------



## E_Petru (2010 Június 26)

1


----------



## E_Petru (2010 Június 26)

2


----------



## E_Petru (2010 Június 26)

3


----------



## E_Petru (2010 Június 26)

4


----------



## E_Petru (2010 Június 26)

ééés meg van a 20 =D


----------



## szteva (2010 Június 26)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


 
Hello szteva vagyok új tag és szeretnék 20 hozzászólást összeszedni és remélem sikerülni fog. Segítségeteket kérem.


----------



## szteva (2010 Június 26)

19


----------



## szteva (2010 Június 26)

18


----------



## szteva (2010 Június 26)

szeretnék már tölteni de még kell 18-at üzenni


----------



## szteva (2010 Június 26)

már csak 17


----------



## szteva (2010 Június 26)

szuper az oldal


----------



## szteva (2010 Június 26)

15


----------



## szteva (2010 Június 26)

14


----------



## szteva (2010 Június 26)

1 másodpercet kérlek várj nehogy később pórul járj


----------



## szteva (2010 Június 26)

12


----------



## szteva (2010 Június 26)

11


----------



## szteva (2010 Június 26)

10 hozzászólás van még hátra


----------



## szteva (2010 Június 26)

nehogy összedőljön a mátra


----------



## szteva (2010 Június 26)

8 után jön majd a hét


----------



## szteva (2010 Június 26)

ez egy játszma nagy a tét


----------



## szteva (2010 Június 26)

végre elérkezett a hat


----------



## szteva (2010 Június 26)

a sakkban a játék vége a matt


----------



## szteva (2010 Június 26)

itt van ma van itt a négy


----------



## szteva (2010 Június 26)

nem kell félni bátor légy


----------



## szteva (2010 Június 26)

csak még hiányzik nagyon a kettő


----------



## szteva (2010 Június 26)

lehúzódik a redő


----------



## szteva (2010 Június 26)

0


----------



## fenyeka (2010 Június 26)

Sziasztok!


----------



## fenyeka (2010 Június 26)

Köszönöm szépen a lehetőséget!


----------



## fenyeka (2010 Június 26)

nagyon


----------



## fenyeka (2010 Június 26)

örülnék


----------



## fenyeka (2010 Június 26)

ha


----------



## fenyeka (2010 Június 26)

mindjárt


----------



## fenyeka (2010 Június 26)

tölthetnék


----------



## fenyeka (2010 Június 26)

is


----------



## fenyeka (2010 Június 26)

innen


----------



## fenyeka (2010 Június 26)

de


----------



## fenyeka (2010 Június 26)

sajnos


----------



## fenyeka (2010 Június 26)

még


----------



## fenyeka (2010 Június 26)

nem


----------



## fenyeka (2010 Június 26)

engedi


----------



## fenyeka (2010 Június 26)

a


----------



## fenyeka (2010 Június 26)

rendszer


----------



## fenyeka (2010 Június 26)

azonban


----------



## fenyeka (2010 Június 26)

talán


----------



## fenyeka (2010 Június 26)

mindjárt


----------



## pryces (2010 Június 26)

Hello!vagyunk 13.


----------



## fenyeka (2010 Június 26)

csinálhatom


----------



## pryces (2010 Június 26)

14.


----------



## pryces (2010 Június 26)

15.


----------



## fenyeka (2010 Június 26)

is!


----------



## pryces (2010 Június 26)

16.


----------



## fenyeka (2010 Június 26)

Hajrá!


----------



## pryces (2010 Június 26)

17.


----------



## pryces (2010 Június 26)

17. -.-


----------



## Zsörnyimester (2010 Június 26)

sziasztok


----------



## Zsörnyimester (2010 Június 26)

köszönöm Melitta jótanácsát!


----------



## Zsörnyimester (2010 Június 26)

úgyis olyan nehezen kezdek el írni...


----------



## Zsörnyimester (2010 Június 26)

van itt valaki?


----------



## Zsörnyimester (2010 Június 26)

milyen az idő felétek?


----------



## Zsörnyimester (2010 Június 26)

30 éves lettem én


----------



## Zsörnyimester (2010 Június 26)

8


----------



## Zsörnyimester (2010 Június 26)

9


----------



## Zsörnyimester (2010 Június 26)

10


----------



## Zsörnyimester (2010 Június 26)

tart valaki húsevő növényeket??


----------



## Zsörnyimester (2010 Június 26)

nekem van jópár tövem


----------



## Zsörnyimester (2010 Június 26)

nagyon szépek


----------



## Zsörnyimester (2010 Június 26)

ja és imádom a pankrációt


----------



## Zsörnyimester (2010 Június 26)

Edge és Undertaker a kedvencem


----------



## Zsörnyimester (2010 Június 26)

17


----------



## Zsörnyimester (2010 Június 26)

16


----------



## Zsörnyimester (2010 Június 26)

szemészkedek


----------



## Zsörnyimester (2010 Június 26)

imádom a munkám


----------



## Zsörnyimester (2010 Június 26)

és 20


----------



## Forneus (2010 Június 26)

Jó estét!


----------



## Forneus (2010 Június 26)

..illetve jó éjszakát


----------



## Zsörnyimester (2010 Június 26)

köszi


----------



## Vidóka (2010 Június 27)

Most regisztráltam, és jó lenne gyorsan összeszedni a 20 hozzászólást, szóval, HAJRÁ!


----------



## pitesy (2010 Június 27)

hali


----------



## Vidóka (2010 Június 27)

hello...


----------



## Vidóka (2010 Június 27)

Jó éjszakát!


----------



## Vidóka (2010 Június 27)

Puszi mindenkinek!


----------



## Vidóka (2010 Június 27)

.


----------



## Vidóka (2010 Június 27)

..


----------



## Vidóka (2010 Június 27)

.......


----------



## Vidóka (2010 Június 27)

........


----------



## Vidóka (2010 Június 27)

.........


----------



## Vidóka (2010 Június 27)

..........


----------



## Vidóka (2010 Június 27)

...........


----------



## Vidóka (2010 Június 27)

............


----------



## Vidóka (2010 Június 27)

.............


----------



## Vidóka (2010 Június 27)

..............


----------



## Vidóka (2010 Június 27)

...............


----------



## Vidóka (2010 Június 27)

................


----------



## Vidóka (2010 Június 27)

.................


----------



## Vidóka (2010 Június 27)

..................


----------



## Vidóka (2010 Június 27)

...................


----------



## Vidóka (2010 Június 27)

....................


----------



## Vidóka (2010 Június 27)

.....................


----------



## Kulyo (2010 Június 27)

j


----------



## Sheriffkmb (2010 Június 27)

értem köszi 1


----------



## citola (2010 Június 27)

12345


----------



## citola (2010 Június 27)

wwwwwww


----------



## citola (2010 Június 27)

???????????


----------



## citola (2010 Június 27)

vvvvvvvvvvvvvv


----------



## citola (2010 Június 27)

igen


----------



## citola (2010 Június 27)

nem


----------



## citola (2010 Június 27)

persze


----------



## citola (2010 Június 27)

hogyne


----------



## citola (2010 Június 27)

xxxx


----------



## citola (2010 Június 27)

labda


----------



## citola (2010 Június 27)

baba


----------



## citola (2010 Június 27)

anya


----------



## citola (2010 Június 27)

varjú


----------



## citola (2010 Június 27)

park


----------



## citola (2010 Június 27)

tatu


----------



## Yrjön (2010 Június 27)

Ma éppen a magyar leleményességről beszélgettem Öcsémmel. 
Köszönöm ezt a topicot, mert jókedvre derített


----------



## eddie111 (2010 Június 27)

sziasztok!


----------



## eddie111 (2010 Június 27)

!


----------



## eddie111 (2010 Június 27)

szép napot


----------



## eddie111 (2010 Június 27)

jó kis fórum


----------



## eddie111 (2010 Június 27)

köszi a lehetőséget


----------



## eddie111 (2010 Június 27)

bocsi, de gyüjtögetek


----------



## eddie111 (2010 Június 27)

vagy nem?


----------



## Kaprinay (2010 Június 27)

*Köszönöm!!!*

Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzászólást összedni,
Aki csak be szeretne koszönni, az tegye meg, én most teszem...

Köszönöm!!!


----------



## Kaprinay (2010 Június 27)

Üdvözlet Eddinek!!


----------



## Kaprinay (2010 Június 27)

Szervusz "Kalaman"!


----------



## beababi (2010 Június 27)

Szép jó napot mindenkinek!!!


----------



## vámpírlány (2010 Június 27)

Sziasztok!


----------



## palkes (2010 Június 27)

hah


----------



## palkes (2010 Június 27)

hih


----------



## palkes (2010 Június 27)

se


----------



## palkes (2010 Június 27)

se


----------



## tetike (2010 Június 27)

Hello!


----------



## tetike (2010 Június 27)

Köszi!


----------



## zgabor121 (2010 Június 27)

sziasztok


----------



## zgabor121 (2010 Június 27)

én csak pár dalt akarok letölteni, amit itt találtam meg


----------



## zgabor121 (2010 Június 27)

tudom, hogy ez kanadai magyarok oldala, őket külön üdvözlöm


----------



## zgabor121 (2010 Június 27)

2010. jan. 5.-én Rozina nevű felhasználónál vannak Kasuba L. Szilárd számok


----------



## zgabor121 (2010 Június 27)

ezeket szeretném letölteni, de nem tudom egyelőre.


----------



## zgabor121 (2010 Június 27)

Ha valaki elküldené nekem, hálásan megköszönném.


----------



## zgabor121 (2010 Június 27)

2010. jan. 4.-én pontosítva, nem 5.-én. További szép napot.


----------



## dobi79 (2010 Június 27)

én angol könyvet szeretnék letölteni...


----------



## dobi79 (2010 Június 27)

elég jók vannak fent... és elég sok is...


----------



## dobi79 (2010 Június 27)

És megjegyzem, nagyon jó ez a fórum, csak kicsit macerás az eleje... 2 nap meg 20 hozzászólás... ez miért van így?


----------



## btimea (2010 Június 27)

Sziasztok!

Szeretnék gyorsan összegyűjteni 20 hsz-t, és arra gondolam, h idézeteket küldök be.

üdv,
timi


----------



## btimea (2010 Június 27)

Amikor azt mondod: "Feladom!", gondolj arra, hogy ilyenkor másvalaki azt mondja: "Egek, micsoda lehetőség!"


H. Jackson Brown​


----------



## btimea (2010 Június 27)

"Valamennyien elhagyjuk időnként a jól bevált járt utat, és néha jól is tesszük!"


Mérő László​


----------



## btimea (2010 Június 27)

Légy bátor, és hatalmas erők jönnek a segítségedre!


Adam J. Jackson​


----------



## btimea (2010 Június 27)

"Nem élhetsz mások elvárásai szerint. Azt kell tenned, amit te helyesnek gondolsz, még akkor is, ha ezzel megbánthatsz olyanokat, akiket szeretsz."


Nicholas Sparks​


----------



## btimea (2010 Június 27)

"Mások iránti bizalmunk legnagyobbrészt a saját magunkba vetett bizalmunkból fakad."


Francois de La Rochefoucauld​


----------



## btimea (2010 Június 27)

"Nem nehéz újjáépíteni az életet. Elég, ha tudjuk, hogy ugyanannyi az erőnk, mint annak előtte. És a javunkra fordítjuk."


Paulo Coelho​


----------



## btimea (2010 Június 27)

Nem buktam el, csak találtam tízezer utat, ami nem járható.


Thomas Alva Edison​


----------



## btimea (2010 Június 27)

"Ha tudunk anélkül kívánni, hogy aggódnánk miatta, minden kívánságunk azonnal teljesül."


Bärbel Mohr​


----------



## btimea (2010 Június 27)

"Nem tudom megváltoztatni a szél irányát, de be tudom állítani úgy a vitorláimat, hogy mindig elérjem a célomat."


Jimmy Ray Dean​


----------



## btimea (2010 Június 27)

"Ha az eszem átlátja és a szívem hisz benne, tudom, hogy megalkothatom."


Jesse Louis Jackson​


----------



## btimea (2010 Június 27)

"Az ötödik születésnapomon történt, hogy apám a vállamra tette kezét, és azt mondta: ne feledd, fiam, ha bármikor szükséged van egy segítő kézre, mindig találsz egyet a karod végén."


Sam Levenson​


----------



## btimea (2010 Június 27)

"Tiszteld a tévedéseidet, a szenvedéseidet és a káprázataidat - a nagy végső szőtteshez szükség van rájuk!"


Müller Péter​


----------



## Atter87 (2010 Június 27)

1


----------



## Atter87 (2010 Június 27)

2


----------



## btimea (2010 Június 27)

"A változások, amiket a sors idéz elő az emberekben, kedvezőek, csak meg kell tudni fejteni, ami bennük rejlik."


Paulo Coelho​


----------



## Atter87 (2010 Június 27)

3 kezd idegesíteni ez a fórum


----------



## Atter87 (2010 Június 27)

4


----------



## Atter87 (2010 Június 27)

5


----------



## btimea (2010 Június 27)

"A rugalmasság sokkal hasznosabb, mint a passzivitás, vagy az ellenállás; ha még a legfájdalmasabb tapasztalatokat is a magunkévá tesszük és aktívan felhasználjuk őket, sokkal hatékonyabban fogunk megküzdeni a nehézségeinkkel."


Dan Millman​


----------



## Atter87 (2010 Június 27)

6


----------



## Atter87 (2010 Június 27)

7


----------



## Atter87 (2010 Június 27)

8


----------



## Atter87 (2010 Június 27)

9


----------



## Atter87 (2010 Június 27)

10


----------



## btimea (2010 Június 27)

"A gyenge embernek döntés előtt kételyei vannak. Az erős embernek csak utána."


Karl Kraus​


----------



## Atter87 (2010 Június 27)

11 türelem tornaterem


----------



## Atter87 (2010 Június 27)

12


----------



## Atter87 (2010 Június 27)

13


----------



## btimea (2010 Június 27)

"A döntést egyedül kell meghoznod. Mégis gondolj azokra, akik némán a vállad mögött állnak."


Jude Watson​


----------



## Atter87 (2010 Június 27)

14


----------



## Atter87 (2010 Június 27)

15


----------



## Atter87 (2010 Június 27)

16


----------



## Atter87 (2010 Június 27)

17


----------



## Atter87 (2010 Június 27)

18


----------



## Atter87 (2010 Június 27)

19


----------



## Atter87 (2010 Június 27)

20


----------



## qcc (2010 Június 27)

5


----------



## btimea (2010 Június 27)

"A kudarcot vallottak kilencven százaléka valójában nem bukik el... egyszerűen csak feladják."


Paul J. Meyer​


----------



## edoo01 (2010 Június 27)

*vcv*

Hogy csináljak gyors 20 hozzászólász?:O


----------



## qcc (2010 Június 27)

11


----------



## qcc (2010 Június 27)

2311


----------



## btimea (2010 Június 27)

"Legyél olyan, mint egy postabélyeg! Addig tapadj rá valamire, míg célba nem érsz!"


Josh Billings​


----------



## qcc (2010 Június 27)

231


----------



## btimea (2010 Június 27)

"Ha tüdőd és veséd kiszakad,
akkor se add be gyáván derekad!"


Keszei István​


----------



## edoo01 (2010 Június 27)

2


----------



## qcc (2010 Június 27)

a bélyegek sokszor leestek..


----------



## qcc (2010 Június 27)

rs


----------



## qcc (2010 Június 27)

564653


----------



## edoo01 (2010 Június 27)

rzrt


----------



## edoo01 (2010 Június 27)

4


----------



## edoo01 (2010 Június 27)

5


----------



## edoo01 (2010 Június 27)

6


----------



## edoo01 (2010 Június 27)

jk


----------



## edoo01 (2010 Június 27)

jh


----------



## edoo01 (2010 Június 27)

hgt


----------



## edoo01 (2010 Június 27)

jjg


----------



## edoo01 (2010 Június 27)

jgt354


----------



## edoo01 (2010 Június 27)

ghf


----------



## edoo01 (2010 Június 27)

564


----------



## edoo01 (2010 Június 27)

klkj


----------



## edoo01 (2010 Június 27)

njgfdh


----------



## edoo01 (2010 Június 27)

hhfj


----------



## edoo01 (2010 Június 27)

hgj


----------



## edoo01 (2010 Június 27)

hjlo


----------



## edoo01 (2010 Június 27)

jkl


----------



## rea14 (2010 Június 27)

jo hogymegtaláltalak benneteket


----------



## Rolóbogyó (2010 Június 27)

*matek*

Sziasztok ha valaki tud matematikai felmérőt vagy feladatsorokat 1-ő osztályosnak az kérem küldje el nekem a [email protected] előre is köszönöm!!
Erika


----------



## will1 (2010 Június 27)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


 
köszi melitta


----------



## erika27 (2010 Június 27)

hello mindenkinek!


----------



## Sahrazad (2010 Június 27)

Jöttem gyűjtögetni


----------



## lacyka1993 (2010 Június 27)

Helló sziasztok  kell a a 20 bejegyzés


----------



## lacyka1993 (2010 Június 27)

Kell nekem egy jó kis nóta, és nem tudom letölteni


----------



## lacyka1993 (2010 Június 27)

de írkálom ezt a hülyeséget,


----------



## lacyka1993 (2010 Június 27)

és előbb-utóbb meglesz


----------



## fogis (2010 Június 27)

Köszönöm rendes vagy!


----------



## fogis (2010 Június 27)

Nekem is ez a gondom.


----------



## fogis (2010 Június 27)

Őszintén én nem csak a letöltés miatt reg. Szeretek értelmes emberekkel beszélni.


----------



## fogis (2010 Június 27)

Most voltam színjátszó találkozón, ahol országos 2.-dik lett a darab amit Én írtam és fogyatékos emberek adták elő.


----------



## stracker06 (2010 Június 27)

azar


----------



## stracker06 (2010 Június 27)

asdfa


----------



## stracker06 (2010 Június 27)

fdgd


----------



## stracker06 (2010 Június 27)

négy


----------



## stracker06 (2010 Június 27)

ötötötötöt


----------



## stracker06 (2010 Június 27)

hatat


----------



## stracker06 (2010 Június 27)

hetet hétet


----------



## stracker06 (2010 Június 27)

*hl*

nyolct


----------



## stracker06 (2010 Június 27)

kilenctttttttt


----------



## stracker06 (2010 Június 27)

tízzzzzzttttttt


----------



## stracker06 (2010 Június 27)

tizenegyet


----------



## stracker06 (2010 Június 27)

tizenkett őőőtttt


----------



## stracker06 (2010 Június 27)

tizzzennegy


----------



## stracker06 (2010 Június 27)

jhgukfffucfjfz


----------



## stracker06 (2010 Június 27)

tizzzennnketttőőőőőő


----------



## stracker06 (2010 Június 27)

tizenhárom


----------



## stracker06 (2010 Június 27)

tizzennn égy


----------



## stracker06 (2010 Június 27)

tizen őőőőőttttt


----------



## stracker06 (2010 Június 27)

tizen hhhhhhat


----------



## stracker06 (2010 Június 27)

tizen hhhhét


----------



## stracker06 (2010 Június 27)

tizennnnnnyyyyolc


----------



## stracker06 (2010 Június 27)

tizenkkk ilenc


----------



## stracker06 (2010 Június 27)

hússszas


----------



## stracker06 (2010 Június 27)

ukfukztzghjzuzhuszonegy


----------



## Mariannabh (2010 Június 27)

Hello


----------



## fr82 (2010 Június 27)

Halihó.


----------



## zgabor121 (2010 Június 27)

Lehet, hogy most semmi értelme, de leírom.


----------



## zgabor121 (2010 Június 27)

németül a számok:


----------



## zgabor121 (2010 Június 27)

eins


----------



## zgabor121 (2010 Június 27)

zwei


----------



## zgabor121 (2010 Június 27)

drei


----------



## zgabor121 (2010 Június 27)

vier


----------



## zgabor121 (2010 Június 27)

fünf


----------



## zgabor121 (2010 Június 27)

sechs


----------



## zgabor121 (2010 Június 27)

sieben


----------



## zgabor121 (2010 Június 27)

acht


----------



## zgabor121 (2010 Június 27)

neun


----------



## zgabor121 (2010 Június 27)

zehn


----------



## zgabor121 (2010 Június 27)

További szép estét.


----------



## kisnyuszo (2010 Június 27)

köszönöm!


----------



## kisnyuszo (2010 Június 27)

..


----------



## kisnyuszo (2010 Június 27)

6.


----------



## kisnyuszo (2010 Június 27)

szeretem a sajtot.


----------



## Angel19 (2010 Június 27)

Köszi a lehetőséget.


----------



## kisnyuszo (2010 Június 27)

még mindig.


----------



## kisnyuszo (2010 Június 27)

nincskedvem ehhez! x D  x D


----------



## kisnyuszo (2010 Június 27)

bla..bla..bla..


----------



## kisnyuszo (2010 Június 27)

manók vannak az ablakban :O


----------



## kisnyuszo (2010 Június 27)

szörnyek a szekrényben és az ágyam alatt :O:O


----------



## kisnyuszo (2010 Június 27)

x D


----------



## kisnyuszo (2010 Június 27)

.


----------



## pro_colt (2010 Június 27)

teszt10


----------



## Benedikte66 (2010 Június 27)

Sziasztok!
Hogy s mint?


----------



## tit4n (2010 Június 27)

Lavandula angustifolia


----------



## ren56 (2010 Június 27)

...


----------



## ecco74 (2010 Június 27)

sziasztok


----------



## robi2111 (2010 Június 28)

sziasztok. nagyon tetszett az oldal. koszi.


----------



## robi2111 (2010 Június 28)

szia. naska eleg rendesen toroddol az oldallal. eltel Canadaban.


----------



## robi2111 (2010 Június 28)

koszi. 4. hello.


----------



## robi2111 (2010 Június 28)

hello.bocsi a 20-bol meg 16 hatra van.sziasztok.


----------



## robi2111 (2010 Június 28)

sziasztok. fogat mosni. csokit enni.


----------



## robi2111 (2010 Június 28)

hello athos. latom nem szeretel enni jokat. a 20-bol mar csak 15 kell. sziasztok mindenki.


----------



## robi2111 (2010 Június 28)

`sziasztok. en majd most tanulok angolt.


----------



## robi2111 (2010 Június 28)

en is szeretem a kabarekat es a vicceket.


----------



## lidii (2010 Június 28)

csinálok 20 hozzászolást. ha nembaj.


x


Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


----------



## hunter. (2010 Június 28)

*hsz1*



Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


Üdv


----------



## hunter. (2010 Június 28)

hunter. írta:


> Akkor most mennyi hozzászólás kell még?
> Meghosszabítom még egy karakterrel, hogy ne legyen rövid.
> De még így is kevés a karakterek száma.
> Mennyi a minimális karakterszám?


----------



## dyvolie (2010 Június 28)

hali mindenki!


----------



## Rosszaság200 (2010 Június 28)

Sziasztok


----------



## piros55 (2010 Június 28)

*Jó reggelt Mindenkinek !*


----------



## Forneus (2010 Június 28)

Sziasztok!


----------



## szanika70 (2010 Június 28)

ok


----------



## szanika70 (2010 Június 28)

sziasztok


----------



## szanika70 (2010 Június 28)

hali


----------



## szanika70 (2010 Június 28)

123


----------



## szanika70 (2010 Június 28)

52


----------



## szanika70 (2010 Június 28)

55


----------



## szanika70 (2010 Június 28)

áá


----------



## szanika70 (2010 Június 28)

köszönöm


----------



## szanika70 (2010 Június 28)

köszi


----------



## szanika70 (2010 Június 28)

ezt így kell csinálni?


----------



## szanika70 (2010 Június 28)

88


----------



## szanika70 (2010 Június 28)

köszike


----------



## szanika70 (2010 Június 28)

555


----------



## szanika70 (2010 Június 28)

23


----------



## szanika70 (2010 Június 28)

58


----------



## szanika70 (2010 Június 28)

88888


----------



## szanika70 (2010 Június 28)

adgth


----------



## szanika70 (2010 Június 28)

ad


----------



## szanika70 (2010 Június 28)

ééééé


----------



## szanika70 (2010 Június 28)

köszönöm szépen


----------



## Gyuri38 (2010 Június 28)

Köszönöm drága.


----------



## Gyuri38 (2010 Június 28)

Valahogy semmit nem értek,már meg van a husz hozzászólás,és még se nem tudok semmit letölteni.


----------



## kissan (2010 Június 28)

helloo:55:


----------



## XESEX (2010 Június 28)

1


----------



## XESEX (2010 Június 28)

2


----------



## XESEX (2010 Június 28)

3


----------



## XESEX (2010 Június 28)

4


----------



## adfly (2010 Június 28)

halihó mindenkinek, Ceglédről


----------



## adfly (2010 Június 28)

2


----------



## adfly (2010 Június 28)

- 3 -


----------



## adfly (2010 Június 28)

- 4 -


----------



## adfly (2010 Június 28)

- 5 -


----------



## adfly (2010 Június 28)

- 6 -


----------



## magnes30 (2010 Június 28)

5


----------



## adfly (2010 Június 28)

- 7 -


----------



## adfly (2010 Június 28)

- 8 -


----------



## adfly (2010 Június 28)

- 9 -


----------



## adfly (2010 Június 28)

- 10 -


----------



## adfly (2010 Június 28)

- 11 -


----------



## adfly (2010 Június 28)

- 12 -


----------



## adfly (2010 Június 28)

- 13 -


----------



## adfly (2010 Június 28)

- 14 -


----------



## adfly (2010 Június 28)

- 15 -


----------



## adfly (2010 Június 28)

- 16 -


----------



## adfly (2010 Június 28)

- 17 -


----------



## adfly (2010 Június 28)

- 18 -


----------



## adfly (2010 Június 28)

- 19 -


----------



## adfly (2010 Június 28)

- 20 -


----------



## adfly (2010 Június 28)

- 21 -


----------



## Kristin44 (2010 Június 28)

Jelen


----------



## zsuzsuka83 (2010 Június 28)

Sziasztok!


----------



## luchia1115 (2010 Június 28)

Sziasztok


----------



## swat14 (2010 Június 28)

2


----------



## swat14 (2010 Június 28)

sziasztok


----------



## swat14 (2010 Június 28)

Három


----------



## swat14 (2010 Június 28)

4


----------



## swat14 (2010 Június 28)

5


----------



## swat14 (2010 Június 28)

6


----------



## swat14 (2010 Június 28)

7


----------



## swat14 (2010 Június 28)

8


----------



## swat14 (2010 Június 28)

9


----------



## swat14 (2010 Június 28)

10


----------



## swat14 (2010 Június 28)

11


----------



## swat14 (2010 Június 28)

12


----------



## swat14 (2010 Június 28)

13


----------



## swat14 (2010 Június 28)

14


----------



## swat14 (2010 Június 28)

16


----------



## swat14 (2010 Június 28)

15


----------



## swat14 (2010 Június 28)

17


----------



## swat14 (2010 Június 28)

18


----------



## swat14 (2010 Június 28)

19


----------



## swat14 (2010 Június 28)

**20**


----------



## mela3 (2010 Június 28)

sziasztok


----------



## ikrekapja (2010 Június 28)

Én is túl vagyok a 20 on, mégsem enged letölteni.


----------



## ikrekapja (2010 Június 28)

24


----------



## ikrekapja (2010 Június 28)

Hihetetlen, még most sem enged, és februárban regisztráltam


----------



## magorgoth (2010 Június 28)

Sziasztok!


----------



## magorgoth (2010 Június 28)

Nekem sem enged könyvet letölteni, nem értem....


----------



## magorgoth (2010 Június 28)

Vajon miért ?


----------



## magorgoth (2010 Június 28)

Valaki tud segíteni ?


----------



## piros55 (2010 Június 28)

*Sziasztok !*


----------



## Mariannabh (2010 Június 28)

Hello


----------



## Therence (2010 Június 28)

hello


----------



## Therence (2010 Június 28)

mindenkinek


----------



## Therence (2010 Június 28)

reméllem jó napotok volt


----------



## samusamu (2010 Június 28)

Piros már a ribizli


----------



## samusamu (2010 Június 28)

Van nálatok csupasz csiga?


----------



## samusamu (2010 Június 28)

JA, sziasztok


----------



## piros55 (2010 Június 28)

*Kukucs !*


----------



## tavi80 (2010 Június 28)

sziasztok!


----------



## mister92 (2010 Június 28)

asd


----------



## kalir (2010 Június 28)

*hozzászólok*

blabla2


----------



## kalir (2010 Június 28)

*hozzászólok*

mennyi kell még?


----------



## kalir (2010 Június 28)

*h*

ez nagyopn gáz :S:SS


----------



## kalir (2010 Június 28)

*5*

55555:11:


----------



## kalir (2010 Június 28)

*ffsfs*

még 15 áááááááááááááááááá:fuck::0:


----------



## kalir (2010 Június 28)

*14*


----------



## kalir (2010 Június 28)

*13*

:55:


----------



## kalir (2010 Június 28)

*12*

fgrgrgrgrgr


----------



## kalir (2010 Június 28)

*11*

fhhhhhhhhhfffffffffffffffffffffffffffffggggggggg


----------



## kalir (2010 Június 28)

*áááááááá*

áááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááá


----------



## kalir (2010 Június 28)

*bbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbb*

bbbbbbbbffffffff:shock:


----------



## kalir (2010 Június 28)

*fuck*

off


----------



## kalir (2010 Június 28)

*cssak 7*

jeeeee


----------



## kalir (2010 Június 28)

*6*

dddddddddddddddddddddd


----------



## kalir (2010 Június 28)

*5*

55555444442333333333212111223431


----------



## kalir (2010 Június 28)

*44444*

44444444333333332222222221111111:kaboom:


----------



## kalir (2010 Június 28)

*háróóóóóóóóóóóóóóm*

yaaaaaaaay:cry:


----------



## kalir (2010 Június 28)

*21qaa*

a2r2


----------



## kalir (2010 Június 28)

*11111*

111111111111111111111111111dasfagfavgaq


----------



## kalir (2010 Június 28)

*mivan még kell?:S:S:s*

ssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## kalir (2010 Június 28)

*anyád*



kalir írta:


> 44444444333333332222222221111111:kaboom:


cxcxcvxbvxvxcvyxvyí


----------



## kalir (2010 Június 28)

*áááááááááááááá*



Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


mérnemmegy ááá?:S


----------



## SylerMusic (2010 Június 28)

csáááááááááááóóóóóóóóóóóó


----------



## édibogi (2010 Június 28)

1


----------



## édibogi (2010 Június 28)

2


----------



## édibogi (2010 Június 28)

3


----------



## édibogi (2010 Június 28)

4


----------



## édibogi (2010 Június 28)

5


----------



## édibogi (2010 Június 28)

6


----------



## édibogi (2010 Június 28)

7


----------



## édibogi (2010 Június 28)

8


----------



## édibogi (2010 Június 28)

9


----------



## édibogi (2010 Június 28)

10


----------



## édibogi (2010 Június 28)

11 számoljuk a másodperceket....


----------



## édibogi (2010 Június 28)

12


----------



## b.jo (2010 Június 28)

Lenke,Lenke ügyetlenke


----------



## édibogi (2010 Június 28)

13


----------



## édibogi (2010 Június 28)

szép az icipici női cipő


----------



## édibogi (2010 Június 28)

benne óvatosan lépked a nő


----------



## édibogi (2010 Június 28)

csinálj olyat, hogy másnap szégyelld, hogy vele kefélsz és más nevével ébredsz


----------



## édibogi (2010 Június 28)

és ha kérdezi másnap hogy ki az a nő


----------



## édibogi (2010 Június 28)

kussolj simán!!


----------



## édibogi (2010 Június 28)

... szóval ennyit a lázadásról...


----------



## édibogi (2010 Június 28)

azt mondta neki még nem volt úgy mint velem


----------



## édibogi (2010 Június 28)

hogy nem csak szex, hanem hogy éhéhérezelem


----------



## Mufu (2010 Június 28)

Nekem egy


----------



## Mufu (2010 Június 28)

gondolatom


----------



## Mufu (2010 Június 28)

van ezzel


----------



## Mufu (2010 Június 28)

kapcsolatban


----------



## Mufu (2010 Június 28)

mi értelme


----------



## Mufu (2010 Június 28)

így


----------



## Mufu (2010 Június 28)

ennek?


----------



## Mufu (2010 Június 28)

10


----------



## Mufu (2010 Június 28)

11


----------



## Mufu (2010 Június 28)

12


----------



## Mufu (2010 Június 28)

13


----------



## Mufu (2010 Június 28)

14


----------



## Mufu (2010 Június 28)

15


----------



## Mufu (2010 Június 28)

16


----------



## Mufu (2010 Június 28)

17


----------



## Mufu (2010 Június 28)

18


----------



## Mufu (2010 Június 28)

19


----------



## Mufu (2010 Június 28)

20


----------



## csehiviki (2010 Június 28)

7


----------



## Mystrea (2010 Június 28)

Üdv


----------



## AkosSydney (2010 Június 28)

hi


----------



## karki (2010 Június 28)

üdv és nagyon köszi ez nagyon jó


----------



## maya06 (2010 Június 28)

ohhh nekem nem jo valami


----------



## mikes11 (2010 Június 28)

hi


----------



## mikes11 (2010 Június 28)

csá


----------



## mikes11 (2010 Június 28)

cső


----------



## mikes11 (2010 Június 28)

szeva...


----------



## mikes11 (2010 Június 28)

szervusz


----------



## david0121 (2010 Június 28)

sziasztok


----------



## maco (2010 Június 29)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


Jó reggelt! Mindenkinek. Szeretnék egy filmet megszerezni, a párom egyik kedvence.


----------



## maco (2010 Június 29)

Felhövalcer a címe.


----------



## maco (2010 Június 29)

De ameddig nincs 20 hozzászólás, addig nem lehet!


----------



## maco (2010 Június 29)

Tiszta kapitalizmus, elvégre Canada!


----------



## maco (2010 Június 29)

Hu nélkül!! Természetesen cserébe én is felkínálom a lehetőségeim.


----------



## maco (2010 Június 29)

Számítógépes szakember vagyok.


----------



## maco (2010 Június 29)

Igazából hardver szakértő.


----------



## maco (2010 Június 29)

Bárkinek tudok segíteni, szívesen.


----------



## maco (2010 Június 29)

Skype-n is, telefonon is.


----------



## maco (2010 Június 29)

Beállítások, vírus problémák, rendszerbakik.


----------



## maco (2010 Június 29)

Ja, számlaképes a buli!


----------



## maco (2010 Június 29)

Még nyolc kell és ok lesz?


----------



## maco (2010 Június 29)

Mindenkinek köszönök mindent!


----------



## maco (2010 Június 29)

És persze ha valakinek vannak régi filmjei!


----------



## maco (2010 Június 29)

Azok érdekelnek a legjobban!


----------



## maco (2010 Június 29)

Nagy Sándor, a hódító 1956


----------



## maco (2010 Június 29)

Richard Burton volt a föszereplő


----------



## maco (2010 Június 29)

A világok háborúja


----------



## maco (2010 Június 29)

Orson walles-s változat


----------



## maco (2010 Június 29)

Nincs a piacon egyáltalán


----------



## maco (2010 Június 29)

Alexander the great az eredeti címe a Nagy Sanyinak


----------



## maco (2010 Június 29)

Rengeteg jó film van, ami nincs forgalomban drága hazánkban!


----------



## vigusz (2010 Június 29)

bvcbcbcbc


----------



## Eldus (2010 Június 29)

köszi


----------



## DNA555 (2010 Június 29)

hello bello


----------



## kutyahazi (2010 Június 29)

Helló.
Köszi


----------



## piros55 (2010 Június 29)

*Üdv. Mindenkinek !*


----------



## Öregember (2010 Június 29)

Csá!


----------



## Öregember (2010 Június 29)

Üdv mindenkinek.


----------



## Marcsika12 (2010 Június 29)

Szisztok, szép napot mindenkinek.


----------



## Marcsika12 (2010 Június 29)

Jaj de jojojo! Már csak 9 kell.


----------



## Marcsika12 (2010 Június 29)

Nagyon szép időnk van.


----------



## Marcsika12 (2010 Június 29)

Szeretném a Benjit letölteni.


----------



## Marcsika12 (2010 Június 29)

Kicsit lusta voltam/vagyok.


----------



## Marcsika12 (2010 Június 29)

Nagyon jó az oldal.


----------



## Öregember (2010 Június 29)

Csá! Marcsika.


----------



## Marcsika12 (2010 Június 29)

Sok jó film van fent.


----------



## Marcsika12 (2010 Június 29)

Szia Öregember!


----------



## Öregember (2010 Június 29)

Mindenkinek szép napot kívánok.


----------



## Marcsika12 (2010 Június 29)

Felétek milyen az idő?


----------



## Marcsika12 (2010 Június 29)

Neked is viszont kívánom a szép napot.


----------



## Marcsika12 (2010 Június 29)

Látom még kicsit híjján vagy a 20-nak.


----------



## Marcsika12 (2010 Június 29)

Bocsi, megyek Benjit tölteni, remélem már engedi.


----------



## Marcsika12 (2010 Június 29)

További szép napot mindenkinek!


----------



## Öregember (2010 Június 29)

Gyönyörü idő van felénk.


----------



## Öregember (2010 Június 29)

Van még mit pótolni.


----------



## Öregember (2010 Június 29)

Megyek én is dolgozni.


----------



## Öregember (2010 Június 29)

További szép napot mindenkinek.


----------



## Öregember (2010 Június 29)

Szevasz.


----------



## Picur1 (2010 Június 29)

Én is sziasztokot küldök mindenkinek!


----------



## cefetke (2010 Június 29)

sziasztok


----------



## cefetke (2010 Június 29)

tök jó ez az oldal


----------



## cefetke (2010 Június 29)

hamar be szeretném hozni a 20 hozzászólást :"D


----------



## cefetke (2010 Június 29)

még szerencse,hogy van ez a topic ahol ezt meg lehet tenni


----------



## Marcsika12 (2010 Június 29)

Sziasztok újra!


----------



## Marcsika12 (2010 Június 29)

Megvan a 20 hsz-em, de nem enged tölteni.


----------



## Marcsika12 (2010 Június 29)

Brühühühühü!!!!!!


----------



## Marcsika12 (2010 Június 29)

Cefetke tényleg jó az oldal, de nem engedi azokat a filmeket letölteni, - legalább is nekem - amik doc fájlba vannak.


----------



## Marcsika12 (2010 Június 29)

Lehet én vagyok a béna.


----------



## Marcsika12 (2010 Június 29)

Írja a 20 hsz-t, meg olyat, hogy legalább 2 napos reg. szükséges. Én márciusban regiztem.


----------



## mokuska666 (2010 Június 29)

koszike!!!!!!


----------



## mokuska666 (2010 Június 29)

Jo otletek vannak itt...


----------



## muzer (2010 Június 29)

Sziasztok!


----------



## muzer (2010 Június 29)

Szép napot mindenkinek!


----------



## Kicsi0 (2010 Június 29)

én is itt vagyok


----------



## boriszbobo (2010 Június 29)

1


----------



## boriszbobo (2010 Június 29)

Sziasztok!

Előre is bocsánat, nekem is kell a 20 hsz, ezért kicsit spamalni fogom a topicot. Ez így már 2


----------



## boriszbobo (2010 Június 29)

3


----------



## boriszbobo (2010 Június 29)

4


----------



## boriszbobo (2010 Június 29)

5


----------



## boriszbobo (2010 Június 29)

6


----------



## boriszbobo (2010 Június 29)

7


----------



## boriszbobo (2010 Június 29)

8


----------



## boriszbobo (2010 Június 29)

9


----------



## boriszbobo (2010 Június 29)

10


----------



## boriszbobo (2010 Június 29)

11


----------



## boriszbobo (2010 Június 29)

12


----------



## boriszbobo (2010 Június 29)

13


----------



## boriszbobo (2010 Június 29)

14


----------



## Kicsi0 (2010 Június 29)

és tulajdonképpen miért vannak .doc fájlba?


----------



## boriszbobo (2010 Június 29)

15


----------



## boriszbobo (2010 Június 29)

16


----------



## boriszbobo (2010 Június 29)

17


----------



## boriszbobo (2010 Június 29)

18


----------



## Kicsi0 (2010 Június 29)

32


----------



## boriszbobo (2010 Június 29)

19


----------



## Kicsi0 (2010 Június 29)

15


----------



## Kicsi0 (2010 Június 29)

9


----------



## boriszbobo (2010 Június 29)

20


----------



## Kicsi0 (2010 Június 29)

1234567890


----------



## Kicsi0 (2010 Június 29)

bocsi, én is offolok


----------



## Kicsi0 (2010 Június 29)

de már csak egy


----------



## Kicsi0 (2010 Június 29)

!!!20!!!

köszi a türelmet!


----------



## szezse (2010 Június 29)

halihó


----------



## levijoe (2010 Június 29)

*1*


----------



## levijoe (2010 Június 29)

*2*

kiss


----------



## levijoe (2010 Június 29)

*3*

gyűjtöm a hozzászólásokat


----------



## levijoe (2010 Június 29)

*4*


----------



## levijoe (2010 Június 29)

*5*


----------



## Darma (2010 Június 29)

*Most éppen a 20 hozzszólás összegyűjtése! *


----------



## Darma (2010 Június 29)

Legyen nagyon jó napotok!


----------



## palacsinta15 (2010 Június 29)

*köszönöm.*


----------



## avakum (2010 Június 29)

Sziasztok!


----------



## zso40 (2010 Június 29)

köszi!


----------



## wewewe123456 (2010 Június 29)

Szia!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## piros55 (2010 Június 29)

*Hello !*


----------



## Mszabi88 (2010 Június 29)

hali


----------



## matrjoska (2010 Június 29)

Sziasztok!


----------



## matrjoska (2010 Június 29)

Szeretnék


----------



## matrjoska (2010 Június 29)

majd


----------



## matrjoska (2010 Június 29)

egy-két


----------



## matrjoska (2010 Június 29)

keresztszemes mintát


----------



## matrjoska (2010 Június 29)

le- és feltölteni,


----------



## matrjoska (2010 Június 29)

mert ez


----------



## matrjoska (2010 Június 29)

a hobbim.


----------



## matrjoska (2010 Június 29)

Egyébként kissmindenkinek!


----------



## matrjoska (2010 Június 29)

És éljen a nyár,


----------



## matrjoska (2010 Június 29)

végre jó idő van


----------



## matrjoska (2010 Június 29)

a keresztszemezésen kívül


----------



## matrjoska (2010 Június 29)

imádom


----------



## matrjoska (2010 Június 29)

Párizst,


----------



## matrjoska (2010 Június 29)

a francia kultúrát


----------



## matrjoska (2010 Június 29)

mindent ami


----------



## matrjoska (2010 Június 29)

orosz


----------



## matrjoska (2010 Június 29)

imádok


----------



## matrjoska (2010 Június 29)

olvasni és táncolni


----------



## matrjoska (2010 Június 29)

és remélem eleget írtam, hogy meglegyen a 20 üzim!
Köszönöm!


----------



## mircovics (2010 Június 29)

hozzaszolas


----------



## mircovics (2010 Június 29)

hozzaszolas2


----------



## mircovics (2010 Június 29)

de jo ez


----------



## mircovics (2010 Június 29)

minya megvan a 20 o yea


----------



## mircovics (2010 Június 29)

hozzaszolas5555


----------



## mircovics (2010 Június 29)

hozzaszolas66


----------



## mircovics (2010 Június 29)

hozzaszolas59


----------



## mircovics (2010 Június 29)

hzsz


----------



## mircovics (2010 Június 29)

hhhhhh


----------



## mircovics (2010 Június 29)

hhhh56


----------



## mircovics (2010 Június 29)

5464


----------



## mircovics (2010 Június 29)

1234


----------



## wreg (2010 Június 29)

h,h,


----------



## wreg (2010 Június 29)

,h,h,


----------



## mircovics (2010 Június 29)

7894


----------



## mircovics (2010 Június 29)

6549


----------



## mircovics (2010 Június 29)

5236


----------



## wreg (2010 Június 29)

g


----------



## mircovics (2010 Június 29)

5674


----------



## wreg (2010 Június 29)

j,,


----------



## mircovics (2010 Június 29)

ssssssssssssssssss


----------



## wreg (2010 Június 29)

,h,


----------



## mircovics (2010 Június 29)

hjkg


----------



## wreg (2010 Június 29)

mm


----------



## mircovics (2010 Június 29)

9999999


----------



## mircovics (2010 Június 29)

5698


----------



## wreg (2010 Június 29)

kljhkl


----------



## repsol69 (2010 Június 29)

1


----------



## mircovics (2010 Június 29)

678


----------



## wreg (2010 Június 29)

él


----------



## repsol69 (2010 Június 29)

2


----------



## repsol69 (2010 Június 29)

3


----------



## wreg (2010 Június 29)

ákáá


----------



## repsol69 (2010 Június 29)

4


----------



## wreg (2010 Június 29)

gj


----------



## repsol69 (2010 Június 29)

5


----------



## wreg (2010 Június 29)

gkgk


----------



## mircovics (2010 Június 29)

20


----------



## repsol69 (2010 Június 29)

6


----------



## wreg (2010 Június 29)

.jk.


----------



## repsol69 (2010 Június 29)

7


----------



## wreg (2010 Június 29)

nn


----------



## repsol69 (2010 Június 29)

8


----------



## wreg (2010 Június 29)

vm


----------



## repsol69 (2010 Június 29)

9


----------



## repsol69 (2010 Június 29)

10


----------



## repsol69 (2010 Június 29)

28/23


----------



## repsol69 (2010 Június 29)

65432160+90*+/00+/*041
6540+/
33,
0
7


----------



## repsol69 (2010 Június 29)

3,1415


----------



## repsol69 (2010 Június 29)

Par-jpn 0-0 (0-0) 2:2


----------



## wreg (2010 Június 29)

v


----------



## repsol69 (2010 Június 29)

Par - jpn 0:0 (0:0) 3-2


----------



## repsol69 (2010 Június 29)

PAR - JPN 0-0 (0-0) 3-2 még mindig


----------



## repsol69 (2010 Június 29)

Par - jpn 0-0 (0-0) 4-2


----------



## wreg (2010 Június 29)

hjhj


----------



## repsol69 (2010 Június 29)

Par - jpn 0-0 (0-0) 4-3


----------



## wreg (2010 Június 29)

.ű


----------



## repsol69 (2010 Június 29)

Par - jpn 0-0 (0-0) 5-3


----------



## repsol69 (2010 Június 29)

tj.AR 5-3


----------



## Parttalan (2010 Június 29)

gl


----------



## Parttalan (2010 Június 29)

ivpi


----------



## Parttalan (2010 Június 29)

pk


----------



## Parttalan (2010 Június 29)

zh


----------



## Parttalan (2010 Június 29)

mn


----------



## Parttalan (2010 Június 29)

hjh


----------



## Parttalan (2010 Június 29)

14áé


----------



## Parttalan (2010 Június 29)

jmj


----------



## Parttalan (2010 Június 29)

122nb


----------



## Parttalan (2010 Június 29)

vcc


----------



## Parttalan (2010 Június 29)

ioo


----------



## Parttalan (2010 Június 29)

rte


----------



## Parttalan (2010 Június 29)

usa


----------



## Parttalan (2010 Június 29)

sd


----------



## Parttalan (2010 Június 29)

fgh


----------



## Parttalan (2010 Június 29)

daa


----------



## Parttalan (2010 Június 29)

grrr


----------



## Parttalan (2010 Június 29)

prrr


----------



## Parttalan (2010 Június 29)

ede


----------



## Parttalan (2010 Június 29)

waw


----------



## Parttalan (2010 Június 29)

hzh


----------



## OlajcseppCsillag (2010 Június 29)

gtg, vagy valami hasonló


----------



## OlajcseppCsillag (2010 Június 29)

esetleg frf


----------



## Parttalan (2010 Június 29)

brrrrr


----------



## OlajcseppCsillag (2010 Június 29)

de az is lehet, hogy ded


----------



## OlajcseppCsillag (2010 Június 29)

mondjuk kisded


----------



## OlajcseppCsillag (2010 Június 29)

bla, bla, bla


----------



## OlajcseppCsillag (2010 Június 29)

ez azért elég uncsi


----------



## OlajcseppCsillag (2010 Június 29)

de igazából jól megy.


----------



## OlajcseppCsillag (2010 Június 29)

pedig nem is szoktam dumálni magamban...


----------



## OlajcseppCsillag (2010 Június 29)

...csa ha a tv-vel van nézeteltérésem.


----------



## OlajcseppCsillag (2010 Június 29)

az azért előfordul.


----------



## OlajcseppCsillag (2010 Június 29)

már nem kell sok


----------



## gs.ildiko (2010 Június 29)

Köszi!


----------



## duani (2010 Június 29)

hát akkor hajrá


----------



## duani (2010 Június 29)

még eggyel kevesebb


----------



## duani (2010 Június 29)

de még minidg maradt egy pár


----------



## duani (2010 Június 29)

lehetőség, hogy hozzászoljak


----------



## duani (2010 Június 29)

s majd lassacskán


----------



## duani (2010 Június 29)

meg is lesz az a


----------



## duani (2010 Június 29)

20 hozzászóllás


----------



## duani (2010 Június 29)

bár addig még van


----------



## duani (2010 Június 29)

1-2 még hátra


----------



## duani (2010 Június 29)

dehát a lényeg


----------



## duani (2010 Június 29)

mindig a kitartás


----------



## duani (2010 Június 29)

kezdem unni


----------



## duani (2010 Június 29)

számolgatni


----------



## duani (2010 Június 29)

ti még nem??


----------



## duani (2010 Június 29)

20 áfával?


----------



## manocka1 (2010 Június 29)

hello!


----------



## duani (2010 Június 29)

mert az 15


----------



## duani (2010 Június 29)

számláló nincs?


----------



## manocka1 (2010 Június 29)

simán be lehet írni 20 hozzászólást ide?


----------



## duani (2010 Június 29)

lassan fáradok .-)


----------



## duani (2010 Június 29)

nem unom még?


----------



## duani (2010 Június 29)

nem unod még?


----------



## manocka1 (2010 Június 29)

gondolom hogy igen....


----------



## manocka1 (2010 Június 29)

de elég uncsi


----------



## manocka1 (2010 Június 29)

de legalább lassan haladok.


----------



## manocka1 (2010 Június 29)

még kell 15


----------



## manocka1 (2010 Június 29)

hm


----------



## manocka1 (2010 Június 29)

paramparam


----------



## manocka1 (2010 Június 29)

bb


----------



## manocka1 (2010 Június 29)

csincsilla


----------



## manocka1 (2010 Június 29)

gombika


----------



## manocka1 (2010 Június 29)

kislány


----------



## manocka1 (2010 Június 29)

u n a l m a s


----------



## manocka1 (2010 Június 29)

c


----------



## manocka1 (2010 Június 29)

s


----------



## manocka1 (2010 Június 29)

i


----------



## manocka1 (2010 Június 29)

g


----------



## manocka1 (2010 Június 29)

a


----------



## manocka1 (2010 Június 29)

2


----------



## manocka1 (2010 Június 29)

yes


----------



## giovanni54 (2010 Június 29)

yess.


----------



## giovanni54 (2010 Június 29)

És újra yes.


----------



## giovanni54 (2010 Június 29)

Ötös.


----------



## giovanni54 (2010 Június 29)

Hetedik.


----------



## giovanni54 (2010 Június 29)

Kilencedik.


----------



## giovanni54 (2010 Június 29)

Tizenegyedik.


----------



## giovanni54 (2010 Június 29)

13


----------



## giovanni54 (2010 Június 29)

15


----------



## giovanni54 (2010 Június 29)

17


----------



## giovanni54 (2010 Június 29)

19


----------



## evuci (2010 Június 29)

*üdv*

hello mindenki!

Jó az oldal


----------



## evuci (2010 Június 29)

*ism.*

űSziasztok. 

Ez mekkora szívás így.


----------



## evuci (2010 Június 29)

*-*

3


----------



## evuci (2010 Június 29)

*-*

4


----------



## evuci (2010 Június 29)

*-*

5


----------



## evuci (2010 Június 29)

*-*

6


----------



## evuci (2010 Június 29)

*-*

7kiss


----------



## evuci (2010 Június 29)

*-*

8


----------



## evuci (2010 Június 29)

*-*

8

MÉG NEM ADOM FEL


----------



## evuci (2010 Június 29)

*-*

MÁR CSAK 6


----------



## evuci (2010 Június 29)

*-*

Még 5


----------



## evuci (2010 Június 29)

*-*

:d


----------



## evuci (2010 Június 29)

*-*

:444:


----------



## evuci (2010 Június 29)

*-*

Mindjárt kész vagyok:8:


----------



## evuci (2010 Június 29)

*-*

EZT A BIRKASÁGOT. NA ERRŐL ENNYIT

PUSZI MINDENKINEK kiss


----------



## lalie (2010 Június 29)

dcfvbn


----------



## lalie (2010 Június 29)

fghjk


----------



## lalie (2010 Június 29)

cvbnm


----------



## lalie (2010 Június 29)

xcvbnm


----------



## lalie (2010 Június 29)

fvgbnm,.


----------



## lalie (2010 Június 29)

dfghjk


----------



## lalie (2010 Június 29)

bnm,


----------



## csoka2002ro (2010 Június 30)

varom a valaszt ! csoka2002ro


----------



## eede (2010 Június 30)

kábulatmegismétlés


----------



## eede (2010 Június 30)

jegenyefánk


----------



## eede (2010 Június 30)

kabáthajtükanyar


----------



## eede (2010 Június 30)

rózsaszínmartinász


----------



## eede (2010 Június 30)

kávékilöttyenés


----------



## Roli 24 (2010 Június 30)

Hello mindenkinek 
A nevem André Roland 
és nagyon jó itt lenni köztetek.


----------



## Roli 24 (2010 Június 30)

Tudom hogy ennek semmi lehetősége, de azzért mégis valaki olvassa ezeke?


----------



## Ban_And (2010 Június 30)

Sziasztok!


----------



## mikim (2010 Június 30)

Sziasztok!


----------



## mikim (2010 Június 30)

to: Roli 24! Én most olvasgatom


----------



## mikim (2010 Június 30)

és nagyon érdekesek!


----------



## mikim (2010 Június 30)

mint pld. a: 
kávékilöttyenés


----------



## mikim (2010 Június 30)

ásványviz


----------



## mikim (2010 Június 30)

multieffekt


----------



## mikim (2010 Június 30)

a várakozás 48 órája


----------



## mikim (2010 Június 30)

lecsó


----------



## mikim (2010 Június 30)

írj a másik topikba is!


----------



## mikim (2010 Június 30)

büntetés


----------



## rave_ace (2010 Június 30)

hejj rigó, rigó
sárga csikó


----------



## rave_ace (2010 Június 30)

ha én gazdag lennék
jaha diha dajdl diga diga diha dajdl dum


----------



## mikim (2010 Június 30)

sülthalkárosodás


----------



## mikim (2010 Június 30)

Igor Starvinsky és Gusztáv Malör


----------



## mikim (2010 Június 30)

én már 21.-et írom


----------



## acsa (2010 Június 30)

ez egy nagyon jo zene


----------



## acsa (2010 Június 30)

ezt a zenet is nagyon szeretem


----------



## acsa (2010 Június 30)

zseretnek eljutni egyszer canadaba


----------



## acsa (2010 Június 30)

koszonom ezt az oldalt


----------



## acsa (2010 Június 30)

milyen lehet kanadaban elni


----------



## acsa (2010 Június 30)

canada szep orszag lehet


----------



## acsa (2010 Június 30)

sok jo zene van


----------



## acsa (2010 Június 30)

koszonom ezt asok zenet


----------



## acsa (2010 Június 30)

kjhgfdsa


----------



## acsa (2010 Június 30)

589x6


----------



## acsa (2010 Június 30)

belzebub05 írta:


> Animals:House of the rising sun
> Black:Wonderful life
> Bobby mc ferrinon't worry be happy
> Chris Rea:Road to hell
> ...





negyenhet írta:


> hu 89


----------



## acsa (2010 Június 30)

nagyn meleg van mama


----------



## acsa (2010 Június 30)

a paromat monikanak hivjak


----------



## acsa (2010 Június 30)

engemet pedig digonek hivnak


----------



## acsa (2010 Június 30)

mindjart megyek ebedelni


----------



## acsa (2010 Június 30)

az elefant szerencset hoz


----------



## acsa (2010 Június 30)

nagyon szeretem az allatokat


----------



## acsa (2010 Június 30)

van egy kis kutyam


----------



## acsa (2010 Június 30)

ugy hivjalk mano


----------



## acsa (2010 Június 30)

brazilok lesznek a vilag bajnokok


----------



## acsa (2010 Június 30)

hajra almagy


----------



## acsa (2010 Június 30)

almagy egy nagyon kis falu


----------



## acsa (2010 Június 30)

szeretek itt lakni


----------



## acsa (2010 Június 30)

koszi


----------



## fullmoon21 (2010 Június 30)

Mit is irjak?


----------



## acsa (2010 Június 30)

hello


----------



## fullmoon21 (2010 Június 30)

Végre itt a jó idő


----------



## acsa (2010 Június 30)

belzebub05 írta:


> Van 1-2-3 régebbi zeném,amiket szeretnék veletek megosztani.Remélem mindenki talál magának valót.


----------



## Eikeboom (2010 Június 30)

wow nem jött össze


----------



## Eikeboom (2010 Június 30)

helló


----------



## Eikeboom (2010 Június 30)

már 1 éve regisztrálva vagyok


----------



## Eikeboom (2010 Június 30)

mégsem tudom megnézni a fájlokat


----------



## Eikeboom (2010 Június 30)

pedig 20 hozzászólás is megvan


----------



## Eikeboom (2010 Június 30)

sőt több


----------



## toti62 (2010 Június 30)

*Bemutatkozás*

Sziasztok!
Éppen most regisztráltam az oldalon, még csak ismerkedek, de már most jól érzem magam. Budapesten élek, könyvelőként dolgozom, hobbym az éneklés.
Örülök, hogy rátaláltam sz oldalra. Ha valamit rosszul csinálnék szóljatok.
Mindenkit Üdvözlök!


----------



## mano28 (2010 Június 30)

jo pogramok


----------



## Eikeboom (2010 Június 30)

*helló üdvözöllek itt*



toti62 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Éppen most regisztráltam az oldalon, még csak ismerkedek, de már most jól érzem magam. Budapesten élek, könyvelőként dolgozom, hobbym az éneklés.
> Örülök, hogy rátaláltam sz oldalra. Ha valamit rosszul csinálnék szóljatok.
> Mindenkit Üdvözlök!


 rosszat nem csinálhatsz legfeljebb nem szépen írsz


----------



## Eikeboom (2010 Június 30)

mano28 írta:


> jo pogramok


 milyen programra gondolsz?


----------



## Eikeboom (2010 Június 30)

na bumm mindjárt lesz vagy 40


----------



## Eikeboom (2010 Június 30)

de még mindig nem megy a fájlok megtekintése


----------



## Eikeboom (2010 Június 30)

pedig tisztán látható a regisztrációm időpontja


----------



## Eikeboom (2010 Június 30)

vagy lehet hogy várni kell augusztusig?


----------



## Goldschmidt (2010 Június 30)

*öszintén miért is kell mindent tulbonyolítani???????????????*

kissSzia


----------



## ubipapi (2010 Június 30)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


 Ok!!!kiss


----------



## Goldschmidt (2010 Június 30)

*öszintén miért is kell mindent tulbonyolítani???????????????*

Olvasom, hogy valaki már több mint 41 szer szolt hozzá mégsem nyílik meg a letöltés.


----------



## Goldschmidt (2010 Június 30)

Na ne ,de tényleg


----------



## Goldschmidt (2010 Június 30)

Egy hozzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzá szólás nem elég a beméréshez százados elvtárs?


----------



## Goldschmidt (2010 Június 30)

Nagyon tele vagyok a bürokráciával


----------



## Goldschmidt (2010 Június 30)

Hát írjak még ilyet 15 öt


----------



## Goldschmidt (2010 Június 30)

Azt élvezem az egészben, meghoztok egy szabályt, de már írjátok is a kiskaput. Ez igen ez olyan Magyaros mint a hejretyutyutyu nincs semmi értelme de a mienk.


----------



## Goldschmidt (2010 Június 30)

Ti mondtátok, hogy irjak


----------



## Goldschmidt (2010 Június 30)

10


----------



## Goldschmidt (2010 Június 30)

11


----------



## Goldschmidt (2010 Június 30)

Nem tudsz számolni majd megtanítlak 12


----------



## Goldschmidt (2010 Június 30)

Nálam már hatvan bár az az életkorom


----------



## ubipapi (2010 Június 30)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


ok!!


----------



## ubipapi (2010 Június 30)

Már nincs.


----------



## Goldschmidt (2010 Június 30)

13 mint a nőta mondja fodor van a szoknyámon


----------



## ubipapi (2010 Június 30)

Nekem is.


----------



## ubipapi (2010 Június 30)

Már csak 16.


----------



## Goldschmidt (2010 Június 30)

Remélem vissza is ír valaki???


----------



## ubipapi (2010 Június 30)

Szintén zenész, de nemcsak a bürokráciával.


----------



## ubipapi (2010 Június 30)

Miért pont 20?


----------



## Goldschmidt (2010 Június 30)

az idő és a beírás 1:15


----------



## ubipapi (2010 Június 30)

Lassan fogy.


----------



## ubipapi (2010 Június 30)

9


----------



## Goldschmidt (2010 Június 30)

Biztos 20 éve nős mint én már nagyon váltani kéne


----------



## ubipapi (2010 Június 30)

10, de azért fogyik.


----------



## ubipapi (2010 Június 30)

8


----------



## Goldschmidt (2010 Június 30)

mennyi még a mennyi??????


----------



## ubipapi (2010 Június 30)

5


----------



## ubipapi (2010 Június 30)

4


----------



## Goldschmidt (2010 Június 30)

van még van még


----------



## ubipapi (2010 Június 30)

2


----------



## ubipapi (2010 Június 30)

1


----------



## Goldschmidt (2010 Június 30)

Státusz: Elérhető (online) 
Üzenet: 18
Köszönet: 5
1 alkalommal 1 üzenetét köszönték meg 
Regisztrált:: Mar 2010
Hol: Magyarország


----------



## ubipapi (2010 Június 30)

7


----------



## Goldschmidt (2010 Június 30)

Goldschmidt 
Tag

Státusz: Elérhető (online) 
Üzenet: 19
Köszönet: 5
1 alkalommal 1 üzenetét köszönték meg 
Regisztrált:: Mar 2010
Hol: Magyarország


----------



## ubipapi (2010 Június 30)

6


----------



## Goldschmidt (2010 Június 30)

Goldschmidt 
Tag

Státusz: Elérhető (online) 
Üzenet: 20
Köszönet: 5
1 alkalommal 1 üzenetét köszönték meg 
Regisztrált:: Mar 2010
Hol: Magyarország

Heuréka
Megszületett a kis Jézus megvan a megfelelő pontszámom tiszta egyetemi felvételi, ha nincs meg a pontod nem gyógyíthatsz, de mehetsz kapálni.


----------



## simalucas (2010 Június 30)

Na most akkor mi a helyzet?


----------



## Tulipan-29 (2010 Június 30)

nehéz


----------



## Tulipan-29 (2010 Június 30)

zebra


----------



## Tulipan-29 (2010 Június 30)

asztal


----------



## Tulipan-29 (2010 Június 30)

lutri


----------



## Tulipan-29 (2010 Június 30)

ibolya


----------



## Tulipan-29 (2010 Június 30)

Arktisz


----------



## Tulipan-29 (2010 Június 30)

szekrény


----------



## Tulipan-29 (2010 Június 30)

nyúl


----------



## Tulipan-29 (2010 Június 30)

legény


----------



## Tulipan-29 (2010 Június 30)

nyelv


----------



## Tulipan-29 (2010 Június 30)

vitéz


----------



## Tulipan-29 (2010 Június 30)

zenekar


----------



## Tulipan-29 (2010 Június 30)

rakoncátlan


----------



## Tulipan-29 (2010 Június 30)

nagy


----------



## Tulipan-29 (2010 Június 30)

gyors


----------



## Tulipan-29 (2010 Június 30)

só


----------



## Tulipan-29 (2010 Június 30)

ólom


----------



## Tulipan-29 (2010 Június 30)

malom


----------



## Tulipan-29 (2010 Június 30)

mustár


----------



## Tulipan-29 (2010 Június 30)

rongy


----------



## Tulipan-29 (2010 Június 30)

gyöngy


----------



## fullmoon21 (2010 Június 30)

hu


----------



## johannsebastian (2010 Június 30)

Köszöntelek Benneteket! JS


----------



## johannsebastian (2010 Június 30)

Nagyon köszöntelek Benneteket! JS


----------



## johannsebastian (2010 Június 30)

Még ennél is jobban! JS


----------



## johannsebastian (2010 Június 30)

Oly szép, ha reám mutogatnak súgva: "Ez itt Ő!"


----------



## johannsebastian (2010 Június 30)

Tehát akkor Őt is nagyon köszöntöm! JS


----------



## johannsebastian (2010 Június 30)

Sőt, álszerénység lenne magammal nem számolni! Így köszöntöm Önmagam is! JS


----------



## johannsebastian (2010 Június 30)

Nem is egyszer, hetvenhétszer! JS


----------



## johannsebastian (2010 Június 30)

Bóbita, Bóbita táncol...


----------



## johannsebastian (2010 Június 30)

Körben az angyalok ülnek...


----------



## johannsebastian (2010 Június 30)

Békahadak fuvoláznak...


----------



## johannsebastian (2010 Június 30)

Sáskahadak hegedülnek.


----------



## johannsebastian (2010 Június 30)

Forr a világ bús tengere, oh Magyar!


----------



## johannsebastian (2010 Június 30)

Mikor hazafelé hajtják a nyájat...


----------



## johannsebastian (2010 Június 30)

Mikor az arcok már bealkonyodnak...


----------



## johannsebastian (2010 Június 30)

Mikor egy fatönkön ülve szívjuk utolsó cigarettánk...


----------



## johannsebastian (2010 Június 30)

És az is lehullik szájunkból a porba...


----------



## johannsebastian (2010 Június 30)

Mikor a zsalugáter résein át...


----------



## léczfalvy (2010 Június 30)

helló!
üdv mindenkinek


----------



## léczfalvy (2010 Június 30)

- Miért úszik olyan jól a fiad a víz alatt? - kérdezi a skóttól a barátja.
- Mert bedobtam egy pennyt a vízbe!


----------



## léczfalvy (2010 Június 30)

A skót házaspár karácsonyra nagy nyúlvacsorára készül, melyre vendégeket is hívnak. A vacsora napjának délelőttjén a szakácsné megkérdezi az asszonytól:
- Nagysága kérem, lenyúzhatom a nyulat?
- Nem kell lenyúzni - feleli a skótné - csak megborotválni. Négy vendéggel több lesz, mint amennyire számítottunk.


----------



## léczfalvy (2010 Június 30)

A hajó, melyen a skót cég egyik alkalmazottja utazik, zátonyra fut. Kétnapi veszteglés után a skót távíratozik a főnökének:
- Két napja vesztegel a hajó. Mit tegyek?
Hamarosan visszajön a válasz:
- Sürgősen vegye ki a szabadságát, a hajó zátonyra futásától kezdve!


----------



## léczfalvy (2010 Június 30)

A skót felesége így szól a férjéhez:
- A fiunk már két napja ugyanazat a nyalókát eszegeti.
- Nem baj - mondja a férj -, tanuljon csak meg spórolni az a gyerek.
- Rendben van, de legalább kibonthatnád neki.


----------



## léczfalvy (2010 Június 30)

A skót bemegy a patikába:
- Gyógyszerész úr, tud valami hatásos szert adni fejfájás ellen?
- Igen, kérem. Kitűnő kombinált porunk van. A gyomorgörcsöt és a reumatikus fájdalmakat is enyhíti. Mire a skót:
- Köszönöm, akkor most nem kérem, megvárom amíg a többi is fájni fog.


----------



## léczfalvy (2010 Június 30)

A skót a családja unszolására elhatározza, hogy vesz egy autót, de lehetőleg a legkisebbet. Elmegy hát a kereskedőhöz, és kiválaszt egyet, majd így szól:
- Mondja kérem, mennyit fogyaszt ez a kisautó?
- Kérem minimálisat - mondja a kereskedő -, egy kanál benzin elég lesz bele.
A skót gondolkozik, majd megszólal:
- Leveseskanál, vagy kávéskanál?


----------



## léczfalvy (2010 Június 30)

A skót falu lelkésze a vasárnapi istentisztelet után felnyitja a perselyt. Maroknyi gomb hullik ki belőle, és egy ötcentes. A plébános megfogja a pénzdarabot és így szól:
- Nem is vettem észre, hogy idegen is volt a templomban!


----------



## léczfalvy (2010 Június 30)

A skót bemegy a kocsmába, kér egy pohár whiskyt, majd mikor elkészül, kikapja a csapos kezéből, fölhajtja, fizet és elsiet.
- De sürgős! - morogja egy vendég.
- Amióta az a szörnyű baleset érte, mindig ezt csinálja - magyarázza a csapos.
- Miféle baleset?
- Valaki meglökte a poharát, és egy csepp a padlóra loccsant.


----------



## léczfalvy (2010 Június 30)

Az angol, az ír meg a skót elhatározzák, hogy közös vacsorát rendeznek.
- Én hozom a húst! - mondja az angol.
- Én hozom a tésztát! - szólal meg az ír.
- Én pedig hozom az öcsémet! - kontráz a skót.


----------



## léczfalvy (2010 Június 30)

Egy koldus bekopog a skóthoz, és kér tőle egy pohár vizet. A skót erre egy csésze tejet visz ki a koldusnak, aki nagyon hálás miatta.
- Ugyan, ne hálákodjon! - legyint a gazda. - Ebbe a tejbe pár napja belefulladt egy patkány.
A koldus ettől úgy megremeg, hogy kiejti a kezéből a csészét, ami a kövön apró darabokra törik.
- Na tessék - méltatlankodik a skót -, nem elég, hogy tejet adok neki, még a nagymama bilijét is összetöri.


----------



## léczfalvy (2010 Június 30)

A skót így szól a feleségéhez:
- Drágám, mosd meg gyorsan a hajad, és dugd ki az ablakon! Déli szél fúj.


----------



## léczfalvy (2010 Június 30)

A skót fodrász egy inast vesz fel.
- Nyáron kevesebb fizetést kapsz, mert kevesebb a munka is.
- Már hogy lenne kevesebb? - kérdezi az inas
- Hiszen nyáron is úgy nyiratkoznak meg borotválkoznak az emberek, mint télen.
- Az igaz, de nyáron nem kell felsegítened rájuk a kabátot.


----------



## léczfalvy (2010 Június 30)

A skót házat épít, ám az épület egy részére nem épít tetőt.
- Itt miért nincs tető? - kérdezi a szomszédja.
- Mert itt lesz a zuhanyozó.


----------



## léczfalvy (2010 Június 30)

A skót súlyos beteg és meg kell műteni.
- Mennyibe kerül a műtét? - kérdezi az orvost.
- Ezer fontba!
- Az sok! A temetkezési vállalattól sokkal kedvezőbb ajánlatot kaptam.


----------



## léczfalvy (2010 Június 30)

A skót gyerek odaszalad az anyjához:
- Anyu, az ajtóban áll egy bácsi!
- És mit akar?
- A most épülő uszodára gyűjt!
- Adj neki két vödör vizet!


----------



## léczfalvy (2010 Június 30)

A skót nagyobb összeget nyer a lóversenyen. A pénztárnál a fémpénzeket egyenként ellenőrzi.
- Csak nem gondolja, hogy hamis pénzzel fizetünk? - kérdezi a pénztáros.
- Nem, csak azt nézem, hogy nem keveredett-e közé az, amivel én fizettem.


----------



## léczfalvy (2010 Június 30)

Két skót beszélget:
- Nem vennéd meg a pizsamámat?
- Miért akarod eladni?
- Mert éjjeliőr lettem egy üzemben.


----------



## léczfalvy (2010 Június 30)

A skót bemegy a pékségbe, és így szól:
- Kérek egy kiló kenyeret, és csomagolja be egy mai újságba.


----------



## léczfalvy (2010 Június 30)

Egy skót 100 fontot veszít az egyik este kártyán. A játszma végén panaszosan így szól a játékostársaihoz:
- Segítsetek rajtam, könyörgöm! Ha a feleségem megtudja, hogy 100 fontot veszítettem, hatalmas veszekedést rendez. Adjátok vissza a pénzem!
A játékostársak megszánják a skótot, és visszaadják a pénzét. Mire a skót:
- Nem kaphatnék még 50 fontot, hogy a feleségem hadd higgye azt, hogy nyertem?


----------



## léczfalvy (2010 Június 30)

Két skót találkozik:
- Voltál vasárnap a templomban?
- Persze.
- Érdekes, nem vettelek észre.
- Nem csodálom, ugyanis én vittem körbe a perselyt!


----------



## Lucyenne (2010 Június 30)

juhuuuúúú


----------



## Lucyenne (2010 Június 30)

köszi


----------



## Lucyenne (2010 Június 30)

így


----------



## Lucyenne (2010 Június 30)

legalább


----------



## Lucyenne (2010 Június 30)

nem


----------



## Lucyenne (2010 Június 30)

kell


----------



## Lucyenne (2010 Június 30)

várni


----------



## Lucyenne (2010 Június 30)

...


----------



## Lucyenne (2010 Június 30)

Yeah!!!


----------



## Lucyenne (2010 Június 30)

...


----------



## ingermira (2010 Június 30)

*.*

1


----------



## Lucyenne (2010 Június 30)

Alexandre Desplat- New Moon (The meadow)


----------



## Lucyenne (2010 Június 30)

A rénszarvas mászik fel a szilvafára. Látja ezt a medve és megkérdezi:
- Te rénszarvas, minek mész oda?
- Almát enni.
- De hiszen ez szilvafa.
- Nem baj, hoztam magammal.


----------



## ingermira (2010 Június 30)

*.*

kell a 20 hozzászólás


----------



## Lucyenne (2010 Június 30)

Két pulyka filozófiáról beszélget:
- Szerinted van élet a karácsony után? - kérdezi az egyik.


----------



## Lucyenne (2010 Június 30)

Két macska beszélget:
- Azt hiszem, ma balszerencsém lesz!
- Miből gondolod?
- Reggel átment előttem egy fekete kutya.


----------



## Lucyenne (2010 Június 30)

A sündisznóbébi eltéved a sötétben, és bekeveredik az üvegházba. Hosszas bolyongás után, amikor nekimegy egy kifejlett kaktusznak, boldogan tárja szét mancsocskáit:
- Mama!


----------



## Lucyenne (2010 Június 30)

A légy sétál a fiával egy kopasz ember fején és így szól:
- Látod fiam, amikor én még olyan kicsi voltam mint te, akkor itt még csak egy keskeny gyalogút volt.


----------



## Lucyenne (2010 Június 30)

- Ma alig tudtam elmenekülni a cápától - panaszolja egy tengeri hal a másiknak.
- Van ellene orvosság! - mondja a másik. - Vegyél a szádba egy adag algát!
- És az használ?
- Attól függ, hogy milyen gyorsan menekülsz.


----------



## ingermira (2010 Június 30)

3. "A szerelem olyan, mint a víz és a napfény, amitől a magból előbújik a virág."


----------



## Lucyenne (2010 Június 30)

A tücsök és a százlábú szomszédok. Mikor az egyik nap találkoznak, a tücsök megszólal:
- Ne haragudj, kedves szomszéd, de napok óta nem láttalak. Merre jártál?
- Tudod, cipőt voltam vásárolni, és imádok próbálni.


----------



## ingermira (2010 Június 30)

4. "A szerelmet szeresd, ne a férfit, mert ő a hatalmába kerít."


----------



## Lucyenne (2010 Június 30)

A medve épp meg akarja verni a nyuszikát, amikor megjelenik egy fekete álruhás, fekete kalapos idegen álarcban, és egy karddal. Elkergeti a medvét, de mielőtt távozik, egy z betűt beleír egy fába a kardjával. Mire nyuszika:
- Köszönöm Zuperman.


----------



## ingermira (2010 Június 30)

5. Tudod, mi a legkellemetlenebb érzés, amit el bírok képzelni? Ha képtelen vagy megbízni abban az emberben, akit a világon mindennél jobban szeretsz.


----------



## ingermira (2010 Június 30)

6. "Az ember egész földi létének lényege a Másik Fél keresése. Nem számít, ha valaki a tudás, a pénz, vagy a hatalom hajszolása mögé bújik. Akármit ér is el, nem lesz tökéletes, ha közben nem talál rá a Másik Felére."


----------



## ingermira (2010 Június 30)

Jaj, gyöngeségünk bűnös ebbe, nem mi!
Úgy alkottak, hogy így tudunk szeretni.


----------



## ingermira (2010 Június 30)

Belegondolni is szörnyű. Némelyik pasasnak csodatételre van szüksége ahhoz, hogy teljesíteni tudjon. Naná. Mert teljesíteni akar, mert tolmács nélkül fel nem foghatja, mint jelent a szó: szerelem. Amelynél különb afrodiziákum, csodább csoda aligha létezik a föld kerekén. Persze, a szerelem nemcsak ágyi attrakciókat kíván, hanem érzelmieket is. Ez viszont rendkívül fárasztó, ráadásul szívük, lelkük is belefájdulhat. Marad a viperaepe, az őrölt csontok, a tigrispénisz. A futószalag-aktusok. Rászoruló urak! Önöknél az okozza a funkció-zavart, hogy igazából unják az egészet, úgy ahogy van. Hagyják a pokolba a drága lotyókat, keressenek maguknak igazi nőt, aki nem csak porhüvely, de lélek és ész. Vavyan Fable


----------



## ingermira (2010 Június 30)

Óh, jaj, szédülök itt a parton,
Óh, jaj, most mindjárt itt leszel,
Kérdezlek majd és kérdezel
És összecsap két szomju-lélek
És fejemet kebledre hajtom.
Jaj, ne. Ne jöjj. Reszketek, félek.
Ady Endre


----------



## ingermira (2010 Június 30)

Aki szeret, ártatlan,
aki szeret, vétkezik.
Aki szeret, azé a bánat,
mely hasztalan érkezik.
Aki szeret, lelke vágyát érzi,
és vágyakozik teste is.
Aki szeret, előre érzi,
hogy por volt, s porrá 
lesz megint. Clive Barker


----------



## Lucyenne (2010 Június 30)

Hello!


----------



## ingermira (2010 Június 30)

Ész és szerelem mai napság ritkán tartanak együtt.


----------



## ingermira (2010 Június 30)

már csak 9 kell


----------



## ingermira (2010 Június 30)

A képzelődés oly játékot űz, 
Hogy ha örömre gyullad a kebel, 
Megtestesíti ez öröm okát; 
Vagy képzeletben, éjjel megijedve, 
Mily könnyen lesz egy-egy bokorbul medve?


----------



## Lucyenne (2010 Június 30)

halihó


----------



## gm9 (2010 Június 30)

17


----------



## ingermira (2010 Június 30)

Szivem sziveddel, mondom, olyan egy, 
Hogy már a kettő nem két-számba megy: 
Egy eskü lánca fűzi kebelünk: 
Két kebel, egy hit: összes lételünk.


----------



## gm9 (2010 Június 30)

18


----------



## ingermira (2010 Június 30)

Vagy, ha rokonszenv fűzte a frigyet,
Halál, betegség, harc rohanta meg,
S percig-valóvá tette, mint a hang,
Mint árny, tűnővé; mint álom, röviddé!
S mint villám fénye kormos éjszakán,
Mely pillanatra földet és eget
Föltár, de míg ezt mondanók, nini!
Már a sötétség torka nyelte be.
Ily gyorsan elvész minden, ami fény.


----------



## ingermira (2010 Június 30)

még 5


----------



## Lucyenne (2010 Június 30)

sziaszia


----------



## ingermira (2010 Június 30)

Kizökkent az idő; - ó kárhozat!
Hogy én születtem helyre tolni azt.


----------



## ingermira (2010 Június 30)

Kölcsönt ne végy, ne adj: mert a hitel
Elveszti önmagát, el a barátot;
Viszont, adósság a gazdálkodás
Hegyét tompítja.


----------



## ingermira (2010 Június 30)

Be furcsa, hogy az ember látja, milyen kacagnivaló bolond más, mikor szerelmes, mégis egyszer aztán kikacagtatja saját magát is, amikor szerelembe esik ő is. (...) Megesküdni ugyan nem mernék rá, hogy a szerelem osztrigává nem bűbájol engem is, de arra aztán megesküszöm, hogy amíg osztrigává nem változtam, ilyen bolond nem leszek


----------



## ingermira (2010 Június 30)

Mankón halad az idő, míg a szerelem minden jogának birtokában nincs


----------



## Menyus58 (2010 Június 30)

Helló mindenki!


----------



## Menyus58 (2010 Június 30)

Végre itt a nyár!


----------



## Menyus58 (2010 Június 30)

Süt a nap!


----------



## Menyus58 (2010 Június 30)

Bízd magad barátokra. De sose vedd a barátság kincsét magától értetődőnek. Stephanie Dowrick


----------



## JOCO1966 (2010 Június 30)

hat nekem ez az oldal nagyon jo...


----------



## Menyus58 (2010 Június 30)

A legtöbb mosolyt egy másik mosoly indította el. Frank A. Clark


----------



## Menyus58 (2010 Június 30)

Minden könnyebben megy egy kis mosollyal. Christina Dodd


----------



## Menyus58 (2010 Június 30)

A mosollyal fizetni lehet. A mosollyal kárpótolni lehet. A mosollyal életet lehet adni. És van mosoly, melyért meghal az ember. Antoine de Saint-Exupéry


----------



## Menyus58 (2010 Június 30)

A nevetés és a mosoly kapuk és ajtók, melyeken át sok jó dolog be tud lopakodni egy emberbe. Christian Morgenstern


----------



## JOCO1966 (2010 Június 30)

am most karultem ki sulibol ...


----------



## Menyus58 (2010 Június 30)

Az idő (...)
túl lassú azoknak, akik várnak,
túl gyors azoknak, akik félnek,
túl hosszú azoknak, akik gyászolnak,
túl rövid azoknak, akik örvendnek.
Ám azoknak, akik szeretnek,
az idő nem számít. Henry Van Dyke


----------



## JOCO1966 (2010 Június 30)

hat it naon jo


----------



## JOCO1966 (2010 Június 30)

szentem 
itt a legjobb ....


----------



## Menyus58 (2010 Június 30)

A bölcs
egyenes és mást meg nem rövidít,
önzetlen és mást meg nem károsít,
igaz és semmit meg nem hamisít,
fény, de nem vakít.  Lao-ce


----------



## JOCO1966 (2010 Június 30)

en slovakiaban lakom
..........


----------



## Menyus58 (2010 Június 30)

A gondolat, akár kimondják, akár nem, valóságos dolog, és ereje van. Frank Herbert


----------



## Menyus58 (2010 Június 30)

Álmodj, amit csak akarsz, menj, ahova szeretnél, légy az, aki szeretnél, mert csak egy életed van, s csak egy lehetőséged, hogy olyan dolgokat csinálj, amit szeretnél! Paulo Coelho


----------



## JOCO1966 (2010 Június 30)

szeretm a focit


----------



## JOCO1966 (2010 Június 30)

es meg szeretk jo jaekokat jacani
...


----------



## JOCO1966 (2010 Június 30)

ez az oldal tok kialy


----------



## Menyus58 (2010 Június 30)

*„Igazán kitartóvá akkor válik egy sportoló, ha képes magába szívni az esetleges kellemetlenségeket, és panasz nélkül szenvedni.”
/ Lance Armstrong /*


----------



## JOCO1966 (2010 Június 30)

szeretem a tv nez
ni


----------



## JOCO1966 (2010 Június 30)

sziaa i a leg jobb leni minden meg er


----------



## JOCO1966 (2010 Június 30)

szeretem a brazilokat


----------



## Menyus58 (2010 Június 30)

A legfontosabb, amit a győzelemből megtanulhatunk, hogy képesek vagyunk rá. Dave Weinbaum


----------



## Menyus58 (2010 Június 30)

A sikeres ember az, aki reggel felkel, este lefekszik, és közben azt csinálja, amihez kedve van. Bob Dylan


----------



## Menyus58 (2010 Június 30)

Tétlen kéznek ördög a munkaadója. Archibald Joseph Cronin


----------



## Menyus58 (2010 Június 30)

Ne vesztegesd idődet arra, aki nem tart téged érdemesnek arra, hogy veled töltse. Gabriel García Márquez


----------



## Menyus58 (2010 Június 30)

Te egyszer s mindenkorra felelős lettél azért, amit megszelídítettél. Antoine de Saint-Exupéry


----------



## Menyus58 (2010 Június 30)

A lelked végtelen. Végtelen magas és végtelen mély. Határtalan múlt van már mögötted, és beláthatatlan jövő. De élni az Egészet sohasem tudod egyszerre. Az lehetetlen. Müller Péter


----------



## Mszabi88 (2010 Június 30)

hali


----------



## Strawdozz (2010 Június 30)

Hat sziasztok. En ugyan Pesten elek, de vannak Torontoban ismeroseim.


----------



## Strawdozz (2010 Június 30)

Az ég és föld nem emberi:
neki a dolgok, mint szalma-kutyák.
A bölcs ember sem emberi:
neki a lények, mint szalma-kutyák.
Az ég és föld közötti tér,
akár a fujtató,
üres és nem szakad be,
mozog és egyre több száll belőle:
kell rá szó, ezernyi;
jobb némán befelé figyelni.


----------



## Strawdozz (2010 Június 30)

Az út, mely szóba-fogható,
nem az öröktől-való;
a szó, mely rája-mondható,
nem az örök szó.
Ha neve nincs: ég s föld alapja;
ha neve van: minden dolgok anyja.​ Ezért:
aki vágytalan,
a nagy titkot megfejtheti;
de ha vágya van,
csak a dolgokat szemlélheti.
E kettő mögött közös a forrás,
csupán nevük más.
Közösségük: csoda,
s egyik csodától a másik felé tárul
a nagy titok kapuja.​


----------



## Strawdozz (2010 Június 30)

Mikor a szépet megismerik,
felbukkan a rút is;
mikor a jót megismerik,
felbukkan a rossz is.
Lét és nemlét szüli egymást,
nehéz és könnyű megalkotja egymást,
hosszú és rövid alakítja egymást,
magas es mély kulcsolja egymást,
sok hang összeolvasztja egymást,
korábbi s későbbi követi egymást.​ Ezért a bölcs
sürgés nélkül működik,
szó nélkül tanít,
nézi az áramlást és hagyja, nem erőlködik,
alkot, de művét nem birtokolja,
cselekszik, de nem ragaszkodik,
beteljesült művét nem félti,
s mert magának nem őrzi,
el se veszíti.​


----------



## Strawdozz (2010 Június 30)

Ha nem emelik fel az okosakat,
a nép közt rend es béke fakad;
ha nem kell többé a ritka, drága,
megszűnik a nép kirablása;
ha nem a vágy uralkodik,
a nép szíve megnyughatik.​ Ezért a bölcs
a szívet kiüríti,
a gyomrot teletölti,
a sóvárgást gyengíti,
a csontot erősíti,
hogy az emberek ne tudjanak, ne vágyjanak,
az okosak veszteg maradjanak.
A nem-sürgés ez
és rend és békesség lesz.​


----------



## Strawdozz (2010 Június 30)

Az út üres,
de működését abba sose hagyja.
És mélységes,
mindennek ősatyja.
Élet tompítja,
görcseit oldja,
fényét fakítja,
elvegyül porba.
Megfoghatatlan
és mégis van.
Én nem tudom, ki a szülője,
de vénebb, mint a tünemények őse.


----------



## Strawdozz (2010 Június 30)

Csodálatos asszonynak hívják:
ő a völgy örök szelleme.
A csodálatos asszony kapuja
ég s föld gyökere.
Végtelenul munkálkodik,
nem fárad el sose.


----------



## Strawdozz (2010 Június 30)

Örök az ég és örök a föld.
Azért örök az ég s a föld,
mert nem önmagukért élnek,
ezért nem fogy belőlük az élet.​ Éppígy a bölcs:
hátrahúzódik, ezért halad,
nem őrzi magát, ezért megmarad.​ Így van:
saját érdeke nem űzi sose,
ezért teljesül saját érdeke.​


----------



## Strawdozz (2010 Június 30)

A legfőbb jó a vízhez hasonló:
mindennek hasznos, de nem harcos;
az alantasban is jelenlevő:
a víz az út-hoz hasonló.
Az élet a földet kövesse,
a sziv a benső melyet kövesse,
a barátság az emberit kövesse,
a beszéd a valót kövesse,
az uralom a rendet kövesse,
a szolgálat a lehetőt kövesse,
a tett a kellő időt kövesse.
Ha készséges, de nem erőszakos:
nem kél zúgolódás semerre.


----------



## Strawdozz (2010 Június 30)

Aki tölt színültig:
jobb, ha előbb abbahagyja.
Aki túl-élesre fen:
élét hamar kicsorbítja.
Arannyal, ékkővel teli kamra:
megőrizni senkise bírja.
Kincs, gőg, rang egyszerre:
mekkora szerencsétlenség!
Alkotni, adni, majd visszavonulni:
ez az égi bölcsesség.


----------



## Strawdozz (2010 Június 30)

Aki teste-lelke egységét megőrzi,
azt a kétség nem bontja meg.
Aki természetét szelíddé símítja,
egyszerű, mint az újszülött gyerek.
Aki látását megtisztítja,
elkerüli a tévedéseket.
A nép megnyerése, ország kormányzása
nem kíván tudós elméletet.
Ég s föld kapui nyílnak-csukódnak,
nyugalmasak és békességesek.
E tudásból kibontakozik
a sürgés-nélküli cselekedet.
Megszülni és felnevelni,
létrehozni és nem kívánni,
megalkotni és nem birtokolni,
hatalmaskodás nélkül vezetni:
ezt kell a legnagyobb jónak nevezni.


----------



## Strawdozz (2010 Június 30)

Harminc küllő kerít egy kerékagyat,
de köztük üresség rejlik:
a kerék ezért használható.
Agyagból formálják az edényt,
de benne üresség rejlik:
az edény ezért használható.
A házon ajtót-ablakot nyitnak,
mert belül üresség rejlik:
a ház ezért használható.
Így hasznos a létező
és hasznot-adó a nemlétező.


----------



## Strawdozz (2010 Június 30)

Látást az öt szín tompít,
hallást az öt hang tompít,
ízlést az öt íz tompít,
a vágtatás, vadászat megbolondít,
a nehezen elérhető mind bűnbe lódít.​ Ezért a bölcs
nem a szemét, inkább a gyomrát tömi,
neki nem a távoli kell, hanem a közeli.​


----------



## Strawdozz (2010 Június 30)

Dicsőség, szégyen: egyforma félelem.
A rang: az élet legnagyobb csapása.
Dicsőség, szégyen: mért csak félelem?
Mert a dicsőséget a közemberek
szorongva nyerik el,
szorongva vesztik el.
A dicsőség is, szégyen is, csak puszta félelem.
A rang mért az élet csapása?
Mert legnagyobb csapás
az önszeretet.
Ha nincs bennem önszeretet,
ugyan mi bajom lehet?​ Ezért:
a világért élő kiválóságra
bízható a világ;
és a világért élő jóságra
építhet a világ.​


----------



## Strawdozz (2010 Június 30)

Ránézek, de nem látom,
ezért neve: nem látható.
Hallgatom, de nem hallom,
ezért neve: nem hallható.
Megragadnám, de meg nem foghatom,
ezért neve: a legparányibb.
E három titok
egységbe olvad.
Felszíne sem világos,
alapja sem homályos,
végtelen, névtelen,
visszavezet a nemlétbe szüntelen.
Neve: formátlan forma,
tárgy-nélküli kép,
neve: a sötét.
Szembetérek s nem látom arcát,
követem és nem látom hátát.​ Az őskor útját birtokolva
s a jelenkort általa megragadva
rálátni mindennek eredetére:
ez az út vezető-fűzére.​


----------



## Strawdozz (2010 Június 30)

Hajdan az ihletettek
ismerték a rejtőzőt és rejtettet,
de őket mélyükig nem ismerte senki.
Mert nem lehetett őket megismerni,
a kép róluk csak ennyi:
mint téli folyón átkelők, vigyáztak,
mint szomszédaiktól félők, figyeltek,
mint a vendégek, tartózkodtak,
mint olvadó jégen, óvakodtak,
mint a rönk-fa, egyszerűek voltak,
mint a völgykatlan, mélységesek voltak,
mint a homály, át nem derengtek.
Nyugalmukat bizton őrizve
formálták a szennyesből tisztát.
Az örök áramlással békességben,
ismerték az élet nyitját.
Az úton jártak, mérték nélkül nem vágyakoztak,
s mert mohók sose voltak,
megelégedtek a létezővel és újat nem alkottak.


----------



## Strawdozz (2010 Június 30)

Ahol megvalósul a teljes üresség,
ott a nyugalom tisztán megmarad,
minden növekszik a maga rendjén,
az örök áramlásban körbe-halad.
Minden virul, terem,
s a kezdethez visszatér szüntelen.
A kezdethez visszatérés: a béke.
A béke: az élet visszatérte.
Az élet visszatérte: állandóság.
 Az állandóság tudása: világosság.
Az állandóság nem-tudása: vakság, zűrzavar.
Aki az állandót ismeri, bölcs lesz,
aki bölcs lett, igazságos lesz,
aki igazságos lett, király lesz,
a király az eget követi,
az ég az utat követi,
az út örökkévaló,
és minden rendjén-való.​ ​


----------



## Strawdozz (2010 Június 30)

A kicsinyek tudták, hogy vannak nagyok.
Szerették, felemelték,
aztán rettegték,
 végül megvetették.
Aki hűtlen,
hívet nem lel.
De ha ígérete szerint cselekszik,
munkája sikerül, érdeme növekszik,
és a nép azt mondja rája:
"A természet útját járja."​ ​


----------



## Strawdozz (2010 Június 30)

Mikor a nagy utat semmibe dobták,
megjelent az erkölcs és méltányosság.
Mikor kezdődött az okoskodás,
megjelent a nagy hazudozás.
Mikor a hat rokon összeveszett,
megjelent a gyermeki tisztelet és szülői szeretet.
Mikor zavaros az ország,
megjelennek a hűséges szolgák.​ ​


----------



## Strawdozz (2010 Június 30)

Ha eldobják az okosságot, a tudósságot,
akkor lesz a nép százszor áldott.
Ha eldobják az erkölcsöt, a méltányosságot,
gyermeki tisztelet, szülői szeretet vezeti a sokaságot.
Ha megszüntetik a ravaszságot, a hasznosságot,
nem lesznek többé tolvajok, betyárok.
Három jele a kevés-bölcsességnek.
Mutassák meg az ember-népnek
az egyszerűséget, az épséget,
hogy az önzésnek, az epedésnek vessenek féket.​ ​


----------



## Strawdozz (2010 Június 30)

Hagyd el a tanultságod
és meg nem bánod.
Igéret és ígérgetés:
mi különbség?
Jó és rossz:
mily különbség!
De amitől mindenki retten,
azt nem vethetjük félre büntetlen.
Ó, zűr!
Még minden rendezetlen!
Ám az emberek ragyognak folyton,
mint ünnepi lakomán,
vagy tavasz-érkezéskor a tornyon.
Egyedül én vagyok nyugodt,
nem állok a fénybe,
akár a még világra-nem-hozott.
Forgok az áramlásban,
nem lel szilárd helyet a lábam;
mindenkinek van bőviben,
csupán nekem nincs semmi sem:
lám, bolond szív jutott nekem!
Ó, zűrzavar!
A közönséges emberek ragyognak,
homályban én vagyok csak;
a közönséges emberek mind szemfülesek,
közönyös én vagyok csak.
Örvénylő tenger ragad magával,
sodródom, nincs megállásom.
Mindenkinek megvan a dolga,
bolondnak, durvának csak én mutatkozom.
Egyedül én vagyok más, mint az emberek,
mert az ős-forrásból táplálkozom.


----------



## ormai_agnes (2010 Június 30)

ez az eddigi legjobb téma amit találtam köszi


----------



## ormai_agnes (2010 Június 30)

Rendőr vizsgázik:
- Vezeték neve?
- Kábel.
- Kereszt neve?
- Feszület.
- Látom maga sem normális, de azért húzzon egyet.
- Húúúúúú!
- Mondja, magának mi baja?
- Hát a szülővárosom.


----------



## ormai_agnes (2010 Június 30)

Székelybácsi nagy kínlódás közepette borotválkozik. A gyerek: 
- Mi a baj, édesapám? 
- Életlen a beretva. Nem viszi a szakállamat! 
- Ne mongya mán' édesapám, hogy keményebb a szakálla, mint az a konzervdoboz, amit most nyitottam ki vele!


----------



## ormai_agnes (2010 Június 30)

Becsönget egy házaló egy szegény székelyhez.
- Nagyon szép utazóbőröndöket tudok ajánlani...
- Minek az nekem?
- Hát ha például vonaton utazik uraságod, ebbe rakhatja a ruháit!
- És akkor üljek ott pucéron a pályaudvaron?!


----------



## ormai_agnes (2010 Június 30)

Beküldő: woo6
Egyszer Pécsen voltam és láttam ott egy gyönyörű múzeumot a barátnőmmel. Elhatároztuk, hogy bemegyünk. Láttunk is egy hatalmas kaput és gondoltuk ott kell bemenni. Ezért beindultunk, egy park féle volt ott, ahol emberek ültek. Úgy határoztunk, hogy mi is odaülünk közéjük. Egyre közelebb értünk hozzájuk. Kezdett gyanús lenni, mert mind köntösbe voltak, előszőr nem értettük, hogy miért. De mikor a mentőautót megláttuk, akkor világossá vált számunkra is, hogy mi bizony a kórház betegei közé akartunk leülni.


----------



## ormai_agnes (2010 Június 30)

Beküldő: Bond-babey
Az egyik nap, amikor a szám. tech. terem előtt várakoztunk az órakezdésre, ellenállhatatlan vágyat éreztem az iránt, hogy hangot adjak a tanár iránti gyűlöletemnek. Ez a többieknek is tetszett, tehát jól kibeszéltük. Lezárásképpen azt mondtam:
- Tibor bácsi egy BIGFOOT!
Nem is értettem miért nem röhögnek a többiek, pedig olyan jó beszólás volt. Hátrafordultam és ott állt mögöttem teljes valójában a büdöslábú, szandálos-szakállas informatikatanár!
Azóta már yetinek hívjuk.


----------



## ormai_agnes (2010 Június 30)

Marino Malerba, hivatására nézve orvvadász, lelőtt egy, a feje fölött kiálló sziklán békésen nézelődő szarvast. Öröme rövid volt, a súlyos állat ugyanis rázuhant, és agyonnyomta. (darwin-díjas)


----------



## ormai_agnes (2010 Június 30)

Beküldő: ylaci
Néhány évvel ezelőtt két bungee jumping sportoló elhatározta, hogy az iowai (USA) Boone Scenic Valley vasúti hídról fog leugrani. A szűk, egyvágányos híd a Des Moines folyó felett ível át, szavakkal le sem írható, mekkora élmény a hatalmas mélységbe tekinteni a keskeny hídról.
A két kalandor teljes mértékben híján volt a félelemnek, begyalogoltak a híd közepére, kikötötték a kötelüket, majd a mélybe vetették magukat. A kalandnak azonban rossz vége lett, amikor megérkezett a vonat, ugyanis a két jóeszű fickó a hídon található legerősebb dologhoz kötötte ki magát: a vasúti sínhez... (darwin-díjasok)


----------



## ormai_agnes (2010 Június 30)

A "minden idők legnagyobb marhája" címre komoly esélyekkel indulhat az a japán férfi, aki rátámadt a lakástüzét éppen eloltani készülő tűzoltókra, mivel azok nem vették le a cipőjüket belépés előtt.


----------



## ormai_agnes (2010 Június 30)

Diétázni veszélyes dolog, könnyen végzetessé válhat. De a Darwin-díjra jelölt bloomburgi férfi önként fogta magát diétára: módszere szerint csak babot és káposztát fogyasztott. Ez még nem lett volna baj, de egy kétszer két méteres helyiségben aludt, és éjszakára becsukta az ablakot. Reggelre gázmérgezésben meghalt.


----------



## ormai_agnes (2010 Június 30)

Az 1995-ös győztes viszont igazán vállalkozó kedvű férfiú lehetett, nyugodjék békében. A sebesség volt a mániája, ezért beszerzett egy gyorsítórakétát, ami a Jumbo Jetek felszállását segíti, ráerősítette az autójára, és a nevadai sivatagban kipróbálta. A halála előtti pillanatokban valószínűleg ráébredt, hogy a rakétát csak bekapcsolni lehet, ki már nem, emiatt aztán körülbelül 480 kilométeres sebességgel szétkenődött a Sziklás hegység oldalán...


----------



## Gabor60 (2010 Június 30)

hello


----------



## ormai_agnes (2010 Június 30)

Az első nyertesnek 1994-ben ítélték oda a díjat. Egy amerikai férfi kapta, aki egy pohár ingyen szóda reményében addig rángatta a Coca-Cola automatát, míg az végül ráborult és agyonütötte. És ez még a jobbik eset, mert itt ő lett saját hülyesége áldozata. Nálunk az ólomgyűjtők Pörölybödön addig rángatták a fénysorompót működtető akkumulátort, míg vonatszerencsétlenség lett belőle.


----------



## ormai_agnes (2010 Június 30)

Hadd mutassam be történetünk hősét, akit barátai nemes egyszerűséggel Halálvágynak hívtak. A 23 éves szobafestő, akit a rendőrségi szakértő "jó szellemi egészségben lévő, de alacsony intelligencájú" emberként jellemzett, mindent megtett azért, hogy ezt a nevet kiérdemelje. Poharakat tört össze a homlokán, kulcsot és üveget nyelt, egyebek. Kedvenc mutatványa mégis az volt, amikor a szájába vett és "lenyelt" egy biliárdgolyót, majd felöklendezte azt. A feltűnési viszketegség ezen megnyilvánulása során az egységes méretre készült golyók valamelyikét bekapta, majd a garatnál tartotta egy darabig, hogy aztán onnan "elővarázsolja". Ezt a kissé fura szokását jódarabig büntetlenül gyakorolta, míg végül egy langyos skóciai estén férfias hevében nem valamelyik teli vagy csíkos billiárdgolyót, hanem a fehéret ragadta fel az asztalról. Nem tudta ugyanis (vagy ha tudta is, látható, hogy a gondolkodás nem volt erős oldala), hogy a fehér golyó átmérője (5,03 cm) eltér a többi biliárdgolyóétól (4,75 cm). A méretbeli különbségnek köszönhetően a bekapott golyó megakadt a torkán, elzárva a levegő útját. Barátai talán segíthettek volna rajta, ám ő kirohant a kocsmából, és jóval távolabb, az utcán esett össze, teljesen elkékülve.
Sem a barátai, sem az odaérkező mentősök nem tudtak segíteni rajta.


----------



## ormai_agnes (2010 Június 30)

Egy híd lekaszálta annak a dán szurkolónak a fejét, aki kihajolva utazott egy emeletes buszon vasárnap este Dániában. A férfi fej nélküli teste visszahullott a járműbe, amelyen az FC Köbenhaven dán élvonalbeli labdarúgó csapat 40 szurkolója utazott hazafelé a Viborg elleni
0:0-ás döntetlennel végződött mérkőzés után. A rendőrség vizsgálata szerint a 30 éves férfi a busz tetején lévő, vészkijáratnak használt nyílásában állt, amit nem szabad haladás közben kinyitni.


----------



## ormai_agnes (2010 Június 30)

Átállás a nyári időszámításról a standardra okozott kavarodást terrorista csoportok között. Pontosan 5:30-kor izraeli idő szerint két bomba robbant két autóban azonos időben, két különböző helyen, és megölték a bombát szállító terroristákat. Eleinte azt gondolták, hogy a bombákat idő előtt robbantották fel amatőr terroristák. Az ügyet jobban átvizsgálva kiderült, hogy a robbanás előtt három nappal Izrael áttért a nyári időszámításról a standardra, így akarták az imádkozást előtérbe helyezni a napfelkelte előtt. A palesztinok nem akartak élni "szionista idő"-ben. Már két héttel az időátállás előtt készek voltak a bombák a Palesztinok által ellenőrzés alatt lévő területen, persze nyári időszámítás szerint. A sofőröknek, akiknek a bombákat kellett szállítaniuk a színhelyre, izraeli standard idejük volt. Az eredmény az volt, hogy a robbanás idejében a bombák még mindig úton voltak, így a terroristák akaratlanul utaztak el ebből a világból.


----------



## ormai_agnes (2010 Június 30)

Hazai történet még a nyolcvanas évek közepéről: 
Éjszakai közúti ellenőrzés. Közeledik az ellenőrizendő gépjármű, a rend bátor őre kiáll az út közepére és elkezd körözni az elemlámpval. Csattanás, hősünket mentő viszi a kórházba (túlélte). Elfelejtette bekapcsolni az elemlámpát...


----------



## ormai_agnes (2010 Június 30)

Hat ember halt meg 1995 augusztusában Dél-Egyiptomban, amikor megkiséreltek egy kútba esett csirkét megmenteni. Egy 18 éves farmerfiú volt az első, aki leereszkedett a 60 láb mély kútba, ám egy áramlat lehúzta a mélybe és megfulladt. Nővére és két bátyja a segítségére sietett, ám egyikőjük sem tudott jól úszni, mindhárman megfulladtak. Ezután két idősebb farmer akart segíteni, de őket is lehúzta az áramlat. 
Két holttestet később a Nazlat Imara-i kútban találtak meg, a csirkével együtt. A jószág életben maradt...


----------



## ormai_agnes (2010 Június 30)

Egy rokonait meglátogató hölgy megállt egy szupermarketnél, hogy virágot vegyen. Az egyik parkoló autóban észrevett egy nőt, aki csukott szemmel, feje mögött összekulcsolt kezekkel ült, mintha aludna. Amikor a hölgy a boltból visszafelé a kocsijához igyekezett megint észrevette a kocsiban ülő nőt, ugyanúgy ült, kivéve hogy a szemei már nyitva voltak. A tekintete fátyolosnak tűnt, ezért a látogató hölgy bekopogott az ablakon és bekiabált:
- Jól van?
A kocsiban ülő nő azt válaszolta:
- Fejbe lőttek és most a kezemmel tartom az agyamat, nehogy kifolyjon.
A hölgy visszarohant a boltba, ahol hívták a mentőket. Fel kellett törniük a kocsit, mert az ajtó be volt zárva. Bent észrevették, hogy a nő fején és kezén nyers kenyértészta van. Egy Pillsbury márkájú dobozos kenyértészta a nagy melegtől hangos durranással felrobbant a kocsi hátuljában, és a doboz pont fejbe találta a nőt. Az a fejéhez kapott és amikor megérezte a meleg tésztát, azt hitte hátulról fejbe lőtték és folyik ki az agya. A rémülettől elájult, majd mikor magához tért, megpróbálta az "agyát" a kezével benntartani.


----------



## ormai_agnes (2010 Június 30)

Egy figura elhatározta, hogy teljesen tutira öngyilkos lesz. A terve a következő volt: kimegy egy tengerparti szakadékhoz, hosszú kötelet köt a nyakára a kötél végét pedig egy szikához köti, leönti magát benzinnel, mérget iszik, meggyújtja magát, egy pisztollyal a kezében leugrik, és mielőtt a megfeszült kötél letépné a fejét főbelövi magát. 
Mindenben a terv szerint cselekedett. Megmérgezve, kötéllel a nyakán fáklyaként zuhant lefelé, csak zuhanás közben elvétette a lövést és véletlenül ellőtte a kötelet. A tengerbe zuhant. A viz eloltotta a tüzet és annyi sós vizet nyelt, hogy rögtön kihányta a mérget, a mentők összeszedték és kórházba szállították, ahol hypothermiába (kihűlésben) hunyt el.


----------



## ormai_agnes (2010 Június 30)

Egy pársoros a Pizza Hutról. Király - Kürt utca sarok, rövid a sor, beállunk.
- Hat szelet Margaritát kérek szépen!
- Nem tudok adni, mert hat szelet az már egy egész - feleli a 
mellbimbó magasságában céglogót visel? lány. Be kell menni az étterembe - folytatja - és ott meg kell rendelni! Fél óra alatt készen van.
Gúvadt a szemem, mint a csigának:
- Akkor adj légy szíves öt szeletet!
Megkaptam, megköszöntem, kifizettem és megkérdeztem:
- Ne haragudj, kaphatnék még egy szeletet?
- Persze - hangzott a válasz és egy perc múlva, hat szelet pizzával 
távoztam.


----------



## zsuzsacska (2010 Június 30)

Kalaman írta:


> hello mindenki!


sziasztok


----------



## zsuzsacska (2010 Június 30)

Gabor60 írta:


> hello


----------



## zsuzsacska (2010 Június 30)

zsuzsacska írta:


>


én is gyűjtök


----------



## molylepke55 (2010 Június 30)

Végre itt a nyár!


----------



## berkesp (2010 Június 30)

de várom már hogy én is töltsek innen


----------



## berkesp (2010 Június 30)

kellenne nekem egy jó kis játék .
ammit mozgatásal irányitók az érintő képernyös telomon


----------



## Rea0418 (2010 Június 30)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Rea0418 (2010 Június 30)

Köszönöm a lehetőséget!


----------



## Rea0418 (2010 Június 30)

még gyűjtök !!


----------



## mordorka (2010 Június 30)

Azt hittem elég a 21 hozzásszólás


----------



## mordorka (2010 Június 30)

errre ki derul hoyg még két napott várnom kell :'(


----------



## Krisz55 (2010 Július 1)

hello


----------



## Krisz55 (2010 Július 1)

elég meleg van


----------



## Krisz55 (2010 Július 1)

már töltenék


----------



## Krisz55 (2010 Július 1)

kéne néhány könyv


----------



## Krisz55 (2010 Július 1)

hiányzik


----------



## Krisz55 (2010 Július 1)

még néhány


----------



## Krisz55 (2010 Július 1)

hozzászólás


----------



## Krisz55 (2010 Július 1)

most


----------



## Krisz55 (2010 Július 1)

irogatok


----------



## Krisz55 (2010 Július 1)

egy keveset


----------



## Krisz55 (2010 Július 1)

unalom van


----------



## Krisz55 (2010 Július 1)

kéne írni vmit


----------



## Krisz55 (2010 Július 1)

most néztem meg


----------



## Krisz55 (2010 Július 1)

a true blood


----------



## prei (2010 Július 1)

de sok itt a szúnyog!


----------



## Krisz55 (2010 Július 1)

legújabb részét


----------



## Krisz55 (2010 Július 1)

vérszívóan érdekes volt


----------



## Krisz55 (2010 Július 1)

várom a következő részt


----------



## Krisz55 (2010 Július 1)

még kell hsz.


----------



## Krisz55 (2010 Július 1)

gyűjtöm a hsz.-eket


----------



## Krisz55 (2010 Július 1)

még mindig nem tudok letölteni


----------



## Krisz55 (2010 Július 1)

Nem tudom miért nem enged


----------



## Krisz55 (2010 Július 1)

már letelt a 2 nap


----------



## Krisz55 (2010 Július 1)

nem tudom mi lehet itt a gond?


----------



## johannsebastian (2010 Július 1)

Ma is szeretettel üdvözlök mindenkit! JS


----------



## johannsebastian (2010 Július 1)

Mond van-e ott haza még, ahol értik e hexametert is


----------



## johannsebastian (2010 Július 1)

Fut velem egy rossz szekér


----------



## mohammed (2010 Július 1)

Sziasztok!
Mennénk síelni Kanadába...hová érdemes? Itt mindenki onnan ír?


----------



## mohammed (2010 Július 1)

mellesleg...


----------



## mohammed (2010 Július 1)

remélem


----------



## mohammed (2010 Július 1)

nem lesz


----------



## mohammed (2010 Július 1)

belőle


----------



## mohammed (2010 Július 1)

gond


----------



## mohammed (2010 Július 1)

és nem


----------



## mohammed (2010 Július 1)

nehezteltek


----------



## mohammed (2010 Július 1)

rám ezért


----------



## mohammed (2010 Július 1)

de


----------



## mohammed (2010 Július 1)

szükségem van


----------



## mohammed (2010 Július 1)

20 hozzászólásra


----------



## lilisim (2010 Július 1)

Sziasztok!


----------



## mohammed (2010 Július 1)

már csak


----------



## mohammed (2010 Július 1)

6ra


----------



## mohammed (2010 Július 1)

és


----------



## mohammed (2010 Július 1)

ha jól


----------



## mohammed (2010 Július 1)

olvastam


----------



## mohammed (2010 Július 1)

akkor


----------



## mohammed (2010 Július 1)

ez a téma


----------



## mohammed (2010 Július 1)

pontosan


----------



## mohammed (2010 Július 1)

ezzel a céllal


----------



## mohammed (2010 Július 1)

jött létre.


----------



## mohammed (2010 Július 1)

köszönöm.


----------



## mohammed (2010 Július 1)

Sziasztok!
Akkor most hogy van ez a 20 hozzászólás?


----------



## sabynee (2010 Július 1)

szia mindenki. és köszi. nem azért regisztráltam hogy minden könyvet innen töltsek le hanem esetleg olyanokat amiket nem tudnék beszerezni..imádok olvasni.. és újra olvasni a kedvenceket..szeretem ha sok könyv amiket imádok helyet foglalnak a polcokon. és nagyon jó ez az oldal. miden tiszteletem


----------



## pirosska (2010 Július 1)

én szeretnék


----------



## pirosska (2010 Július 1)

fhghg


----------



## pirosska (2010 Július 1)

kisskiss


----------



## Avasi Leslie (2010 Július 1)

Köszönöm a segítséget!


----------



## pirosska (2010 Július 1)




----------



## pirosska (2010 Július 1)

Akkor a legelviselhetetlenebb valaki hiánya, mikor melletted ül és tudod, hogy sosem lehet a tiéd.


----------



## pirosska (2010 Július 1)

Lehet, hogy csak egy ember vagy ezen a világon, de valakinek te jelented magát a világot


----------



## pirosska (2010 Július 1)

Soha ne kérj bocsánatot érzelmeid kimutatásáért, mert ha azt teszed, akkor az igazságért kérsz elnézést.


----------



## pirosska (2010 Július 1)

ghhgg


----------



## pirosska (2010 Július 1)

elég bonyolult


----------



## pirosska (2010 Július 1)




----------



## pirosska (2010 Július 1)




----------



## pirosska (2010 Július 1)

:4:


pirosska írta:


>


----------



## pirosska (2010 Július 1)




----------



## pirosska (2010 Július 1)




----------



## pirosska (2010 Július 1)

pirosska írta:


> :4:


Nehéz dolog, hogy ne szeress, de nehéz az is, hogyha szeretsz. A legnehezebb, ha hiába szeretsz.


----------



## pirosska (2010 Július 1)

Írni, az valami olyan titokzatos dolog, mint főzni.


----------



## pirosska (2010 Július 1)

másnaposság nem az italtól van, hanem attól, akivel együtt ivott az ember


----------



## pirosska (2010 Július 1)

Egy héten át nem vetettem le az ezermesteri kezeslábasomat, se éjjel, se nappal, nem fürödtem, nem borotválkoztam, nem mostam fogat, mert a szerelem, ha későn is, de megtanított rá, hogy az ember valakinek a kedvéért hozza rendbe magát, valakinek a kedvéért öltözik fel és kölnizi be magát, és nekem sohase volt kiért.


----------



## pirosska (2010 Július 1)

Könnyebb egy háborút elkezdeni, mint befejezni.


----------



## szocska (2010 Július 1)

*nhgfmhnfgm*

bvnfxnfgmhbnmhnmghnm,hgj,gjh,gjhmjm,hj,vh


----------



## pirosska (2010 Július 1)

Az ember nem akkor hal meg, amikor szeret, hanem amikor lehet.


----------



## pirosska (2010 Július 1)

A démonoknak akkor se higgyünk, ha igazat mondanak.


----------



## szocska (2010 Július 1)

*cmhbtktuklzuljkgfjgfs*

jgfjzhkhgkgjklhujlhklujkhgcgfhnjgfjhjfhgjzgfui65htgjuztjhsfbdf b gzuzrd


----------



## szocska (2010 Július 1)

*erzutfizjhfdgd*

dgfduhfgnfmkjhgkjdfhfduetgjhngfjkzugjngdthzrtufznhjtdfzrs


----------



## szocska (2010 Július 1)

*cvnfh,ghfdhtxkjhgc*

hfgjkhf,kghgcngfjmhnmgmjfhxnhjmhgmbmhk,g,gcfdnjfhmndgf


----------



## szocska (2010 Július 1)

*vbn,.m.ysfghfkxgh*

jhgktdhgtujefghgrzgfmjhgmjghfkjgmgfhjkhfjfhjhfxhffghjfhkjgfxc


----------



## szocska (2010 Július 1)

*fzehrdsgjimogfdjhiodhjglhkéjhdlkhédtjhélahe*

hjtrjjrwsjhrgdsvbnfuicnhsucfhsouivfjniofchjnldskgjhkle


----------



## szocska (2010 Július 1)

*fghfhjgtjngdjtgkjehjgfjtegjny*

zjrgjktzhjkzrthnjrgzjrtzjhtrjzrjhrhtuhtghgjhrhbgfdbhgdfy


----------



## szocska (2010 Július 1)

*bfdhbghnbsdfhfdhgfngf*

cfhbfdghbfbvxhngbztjhzjhzrjeduuztsfdsgvdsfhfgkxdghhn


----------



## szocska (2010 Július 1)

*rhjzgultejrzztkjtzkzr*

hgjzthghhggjfgerhgdiujvfdhjvn ughurgjesgjkbhjgaljgloajikxcjgv.sdhr


----------



## szocska (2010 Július 1)

*hzhjhsetzhthtuheththjt*

jhjhzrjzujzjurzjzjngfnhg u67iu7io7oi7o 7ooer o8oe zjztkituzkitiu7oe 57i7u6iouio5ue


----------



## szocska (2010 Július 1)

*oijuniojhiijhlkjkljklhjk jlhjhljhuihg hulhljkj*

wgregvrhgrjnerhbrfnjdbhfmnghgjhjkhg gztjzkuzlkziléuikoélkhjgn bnhjtmz


----------



## Dorelka (2010 Július 1)




----------



## Dorelka (2010 Július 1)

:d:d:d


----------



## Dorelka (2010 Július 1)




----------



## Dorelka (2010 Július 1)




----------



## Dorelka (2010 Július 1)

Még mindig kell


----------



## eszka22 (2010 Július 1)




----------



## eszka22 (2010 Július 1)

kiss


----------



## eszka22 (2010 Július 1)

:d


----------



## eszka22 (2010 Július 1)




----------



## eszka22 (2010 Július 1)

10


----------



## eszka22 (2010 Július 1)

9


----------



## eszka22 (2010 Július 1)

8


----------



## eszka22 (2010 Július 1)

7


----------



## eszka22 (2010 Július 1)

6


----------



## eszka22 (2010 Július 1)

5


----------



## eszka22 (2010 Július 1)

4


----------



## eszka22 (2010 Július 1)

3


----------



## eszka22 (2010 Július 1)

2


----------



## eszka22 (2010 Július 1)

1


----------



## eszka22 (2010 Július 1)

0


----------



## eszka22 (2010 Július 1)

-1


----------



## eszka22 (2010 Július 1)

-2


----------



## eszka22 (2010 Július 1)

-3


----------



## eszka22 (2010 Július 1)

--


----------



## eszka22 (2010 Július 1)

-.-


----------



## eszka22 (2010 Július 1)

-.-
---


----------



## eszka22 (2010 Július 1)

;-


----------



## Ecskusz (2010 Július 1)

Halihóó!


----------



## Ecskusz (2010 Július 1)

Bevallom én hajtok a 20 hozzászólásra


----------



## Ecskusz (2010 Július 1)

Méghozzá a lehető leggyorsabban


----------



## Ecskusz (2010 Július 1)

Asszem megvan


----------



## sityu27 (2010 Július 1)

Sziasztok Sityu jelentkezik


----------



## sunfire (2010 Július 1)

Haliho!


----------



## sunfire (2010 Július 1)

gyujtogetek egy kicsit


----------



## sunfire (2010 Július 1)

11


----------



## sunfire (2010 Július 1)

10


----------



## sunfire (2010 Július 1)

0f


----------



## sunfire (2010 Július 1)

0e


----------



## sunfire (2010 Július 1)

0d


----------



## sunfire (2010 Július 1)

0c


----------



## sunfire (2010 Július 1)

0b


----------



## sunfire (2010 Július 1)

0a


----------



## sunfire (2010 Július 1)

09


----------



## sunfire (2010 Július 1)

08


----------



## sunfire (2010 Július 1)

07


----------



## sunfire (2010 Július 1)

06


----------



## erika0111 (2010 Július 1)

sziasztok


----------



## erika0111 (2010 Július 1)

valakinek nincsenek meg feltöltve a júlia vagy a romana számok, mert érdekelnének


----------



## sunfire (2010 Július 1)

05


----------



## sunfire (2010 Július 1)

04


----------



## sunfire (2010 Július 1)

03


----------



## sunfire (2010 Július 1)

02


----------



## sunfire (2010 Július 1)

01


----------



## sunfire (2010 Július 1)

00


----------



## sunfire (2010 Július 1)

-01


----------



## Jasmin1017 (2010 Július 1)

Szeretnék végre letölteni és valamiért még sem tudok...
SEGÍTSÉG......................


----------



## Neldoriel (2010 Július 1)

*csao*

szia mindenki


----------



## Neldoriel (2010 Július 1)

12


----------



## horvi28 (2010 Július 1)

üdv


----------



## gigi. (2010 Július 1)

Üdv mindenkinek!!!


----------



## bozsingdani (2010 Július 1)

heló


----------



## halmedit (2010 Július 1)

Ja,es jo lenne valahogy osszegyujteni a 20 hozza szolast is......


----------



## Phoenix14 (2010 Július 1)

üdv mindenkinek


----------



## Phoenix14 (2010 Július 1)

:d


----------



## Phoenix14 (2010 Július 1)




----------



## Phoenix14 (2010 Július 1)

:s


----------



## Phoenix14 (2010 Július 1)




----------



## Phoenix14 (2010 Július 1)

7


----------



## Phoenix14 (2010 Július 1)

8


----------



## Phoenix14 (2010 Július 1)

9


----------



## Phoenix14 (2010 Július 1)

10


----------



## nagyelemer (2010 Július 1)

hali


----------



## nagyelemer (2010 Július 1)

ebből


----------



## nagyelemer (2010 Július 1)

így


----------



## nagyelemer (2010 Július 1)

mikor


----------



## nagyelemer (2010 Július 1)

lesz


----------



## nagyelemer (2010 Július 1)

már


----------



## nagyelemer (2010 Július 1)

meg


----------



## nagyelemer (2010 Július 1)

az


----------



## nagyelemer (2010 Július 1)

a


----------



## nagyelemer (2010 Július 1)

bizonyos


----------



## nagyelemer (2010 Július 1)

legalább


----------



## nagyelemer (2010 Július 1)

húsz


----------



## nagyelemer (2010 Július 1)

vagy


----------



## tunde2527 (2010 Július 1)

sziasztok


----------



## nagyelemer (2010 Július 1)

még


----------



## tunde2527 (2010 Július 1)

jelen


----------



## nagyelemer (2010 Július 1)

annál


----------



## tunde2527 (2010 Július 1)

most


----------



## nagyelemer (2010 Július 1)

is


----------



## tunde2527 (2010 Július 1)

jöttem


----------



## nagyelemer (2010 Július 1)

több


----------



## nagyelemer (2010 Július 1)

üzenet?


----------



## tunde2527 (2010 Július 1)

fel


----------



## tunde2527 (2010 Július 1)

mert


----------



## nagyelemer (2010 Július 1)

és ez a huszadik. Sziasztok mind!


----------



## tunde2527 (2010 Július 1)

most is


----------



## tunde2527 (2010 Július 1)

kell


----------



## tunde2527 (2010 Július 1)

hát


----------



## nagyelemer (2010 Július 1)

No, már volt húsz?!!


----------



## tunde2527 (2010 Július 1)

elképzelhető


----------



## tunde2527 (2010 Július 1)

aznap


----------



## tunde2527 (2010 Július 1)

hogy


----------



## tunde2527 (2010 Július 1)

ma


----------



## tunde2527 (2010 Július 1)

meglesz


----------



## tunde2527 (2010 Július 1)

amit


----------



## tunde2527 (2010 Július 1)

szeretnék


----------



## tunde2527 (2010 Július 1)

könyvek


----------



## tunde2527 (2010 Július 1)

izgalmas


----------



## tunde2527 (2010 Július 1)

szeretek


----------



## aletta5 (2010 Július 1)

Szép estét mindenkinek!


----------



## tunde2527 (2010 Július 1)

olvasni


----------



## tunde2527 (2010 Július 1)

szia


----------



## Sciler (2010 Július 1)

*asdasd*

Hi, itt egy újabb post-gyűjtő emberke


----------



## Sciler (2010 Július 1)

Mivel még 19 hátravan, szóval szép estét mindenkinek


----------



## Sciler (2010 Július 1)

18 és arénázunk éppen Chestivel


----------



## Sciler (2010 Július 1)

17 és alig várom már hogy olvashassak szép könyveket


----------



## Sciler (2010 Július 1)

16 remélem ez nem tilos amit csinálok dehát erre van ez elv


----------



## Sciler (2010 Július 1)

15 Sálálálálá


----------



## Sciler (2010 Július 1)

fenetudjamennyi Hajrá Hollandok!


----------



## Sciler (2010 Július 1)

nemszámolom már


----------



## Sciler (2010 Július 1)

Ftw


----------



## Sciler (2010 Július 1)

na még 1 ebbe aztán szomorítom a másik topikot is


----------



## lajos1974 (2010 Július 1)

*üdvözlet minden régi tagnak*



Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


 üdvözlet


----------



## lajos1974 (2010 Július 1)

*üdv*



Sciler írta:


> nemszámolom már


oke


----------



## lajos1974 (2010 Július 1)

*üdv*



Sciler írta:


> na még 1 ebbe aztán szomorítom a másik topikot is


üdv


----------



## lajos1974 (2010 Július 1)

*hello*



Robi366 írta:


> 0006


hello


----------



## lajos1974 (2010 Július 1)

*jó estét*



Robi366 írta:


> qayxcvbnmjuztrewsdfghklioopőúűáé0123456789öüó


jó estét


----------



## lajos1974 (2010 Július 1)

*üdv*



Nijja írta:


> Sziasztok


kérek negativokat


----------



## emokehajnal (2010 Július 1)

nemrég jártam a Balatonnál, fájt a szívem mert Magyarország gyönyörü!


----------



## emokehajnal (2010 Július 1)

de egyszer Canadát is látni szeretném...


----------



## lajos1974 (2010 Július 1)

*üdv*



Robi366 írta:


> qayxcvbnmjuztrewsdfghklioopőúűáé0123456789öüó


kérnék szépen csókkirály negativot midiben


----------



## lajos1974 (2010 Július 1)

*hali*



Robi366 írta:


> qayxcvbnmjuztrewsdfghklioopőúűáé0123456789öüó


hali


----------



## lajos1974 (2010 Július 1)

*csao*



Nijja írta:


> Sziasztok


csao


----------



## lajos1974 (2010 Július 1)

*hello*



Nijja írta:


> senki


hello zenész kolegák


----------



## lajos1974 (2010 Július 1)

*háj*



Nijja írta:


> még 11


háj


----------



## lajos1974 (2010 Július 1)

*helo*



Robi366 írta:


> csákány ! milyapálya ?


van pálya


----------



## lajos1974 (2010 Július 1)

*csao*



Nijja írta:


> Sziasztok


szia neked is


----------



## lajos1974 (2010 Július 1)

*oke*



Nijja írta:


> jó


oke


----------



## smile.rita (2010 Július 1)

Hali!


----------



## lajos1974 (2010 Július 1)

*helo*



Mounty írta:


> 1


az nem sok


----------



## lajos1974 (2010 Július 1)

cső


----------



## lajos1974 (2010 Július 1)

*szeva*



Robi366 írta:


> 0007


james bond


----------



## lajos1974 (2010 Július 1)

a menő ügynök


----------



## lajos1974 (2010 Július 1)

*szia*



Mounty írta:


> 2


szevasz


----------



## lajos1974 (2010 Július 1)

csao


----------



## smile.rita (2010 Július 1)

xD


----------



## smile.rita (2010 Július 1)

xdxdxd


----------



## smile.rita (2010 Július 1)

huhiháááá xdxd


----------



## tamasember (2010 Július 1)

jhgfjghjghj


----------



## lujzah (2010 Július 1)

áááááááá


----------



## Ritocska75 (2010 Július 2)

Köszönöm! Máris belemerülök.


----------



## jhorvat (2010 Július 2)

itt


----------



## jhorvat (2010 Július 2)

hali


----------



## jhorvat (2010 Július 2)

xD


----------



## jhorvat (2010 Július 2)

test


----------



## jhorvat (2010 Július 2)

9


----------



## jhorvat (2010 Július 2)

10.


----------



## jhorvat (2010 Július 2)

12


----------



## jhorvat (2010 Július 2)

13


----------



## jhorvat (2010 Július 2)

14


----------



## jhorvat (2010 Július 2)

15


----------



## jhorvat (2010 Július 2)

16


----------



## jhorvat (2010 Július 2)

17


----------



## jhorvat (2010 Július 2)

19


----------



## jhorvat (2010 Július 2)

20ik


----------



## hajnalkabalogh (2010 Július 2)

Sziasztok!


----------



## dbogesz (2010 Július 2)

sziasztok


----------



## russel666 (2010 Július 2)

hali


----------



## kis.virág (2010 Július 2)

sziasztok


----------



## noxika (2010 Július 2)

*egyszer lesz 20*

1


----------



## noxika (2010 Július 2)

*egyszer lesz 20*

2


----------



## noxika (2010 Július 2)

*egyszer lesz 20*

3


----------



## noxika (2010 Július 2)

*egyszer lesz 20*

4


----------



## noxika (2010 Július 2)

5


----------



## noxika (2010 Július 2)

6


----------



## noxika (2010 Július 2)

7


----------



## noxika (2010 Július 2)

8


----------



## noxika (2010 Július 2)

9


----------



## noxika (2010 Július 2)

10


----------



## noxika (2010 Július 2)

11


----------



## noxika (2010 Július 2)

12


----------



## noxika (2010 Július 2)

13


----------



## noxika (2010 Július 2)

14


----------



## noxika (2010 Július 2)

15


----------



## noxika (2010 Július 2)

16


----------



## noxika (2010 Július 2)

17


----------



## noxika (2010 Július 2)

18


----------



## noxika (2010 Július 2)

19


----------



## noxika (2010 Július 2)

20


----------



## noxika (2010 Július 2)

21


----------



## pali1961 (2010 Július 2)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg



helló.


----------



## Aramf (2010 Július 2)

Hello.


----------



## Aramf (2010 Július 2)

Köszi.


----------



## Aramf (2010 Július 2)

Jó reggelt Kanada !


----------



## Aramf (2010 Július 2)

Szép napos délután Magyarország !


----------



## Aramf (2010 Július 2)

1


----------



## Aramf (2010 Július 2)

2


----------



## Aramf (2010 Július 2)

3


----------



## Aramf (2010 Július 2)

4


----------



## Aramf (2010 Július 2)

5


----------



## Aramf (2010 Július 2)

6


----------



## Aramf (2010 Július 2)

7


----------



## Aramf (2010 Július 2)

8


----------



## Aramf (2010 Július 2)

9


----------



## Aramf (2010 Július 2)

A


----------



## Aramf (2010 Július 2)

B


----------



## Aramf (2010 Július 2)

C


----------



## Aramf (2010 Július 2)

D


----------



## Aramf (2010 Július 2)

E


----------



## Aramf (2010 Július 2)

F


----------



## manna30 (2010 Július 2)

**

Itt vagyok... de hogy lehet gyorsan 20 hsz-t írni?


----------



## Jamie02 (2010 Július 2)

1


----------



## Jamie02 (2010 Július 2)

2


----------



## Jamie02 (2010 Július 2)

3


----------



## Jamie02 (2010 Július 2)

4


----------



## Jamie02 (2010 Július 2)

5


----------



## Jamie02 (2010 Július 2)

6


----------



## Jamie02 (2010 Július 2)

7


----------



## Jamie02 (2010 Július 2)

8


----------



## Jamie02 (2010 Július 2)

9


----------



## Jamie02 (2010 Július 2)

10


----------



## Jamie02 (2010 Július 2)

11


----------



## Jamie02 (2010 Július 2)

12


----------



## Jamie02 (2010 Július 2)

13


----------



## Jamie02 (2010 Július 2)

14


----------



## Jamie02 (2010 Július 2)

15


----------



## Jamie02 (2010 Július 2)

16


----------



## Jamie02 (2010 Július 2)

17


----------



## Jamie02 (2010 Július 2)

18


----------



## Jamie02 (2010 Július 2)

19


----------



## Jamie02 (2010 Július 2)

Sziasztok!

Nem akartam, hogy úgy tűnjön, mintha csak a letöltések miatt regisztráltam volna az oldalon, ezért összegyűjtöttem néhány olyan oldal linkjét, ahonnan leginkább szakkönyveket, időszaki kiadványokat, de szépirodalmi műveket is le lehet letölteni. Talán érdekel valakit! Akik már ismerik ezeket a lehetőségeket, mert tanulmányaik, munkájuk során már éltek velük, azoktól előre is elnézést kérek!


http://mek.oszk.hu/
Magyar Elektronikus Könyvtár

http://epa.oszk.hu/
EPA – Elektronikus Periodika Adatbázis

http://mtdaportal.extra.hu/
MTDA A Magyar Társadalomtudományok digitális Archívuma

http://www.neumann-haz.hu/
Neumann János Digitális Könyvtár és Multimédia Központ

http://www.matarka.hu
MATARKA - Magyar folyóiratok tartalomjegyzékeinek kereshető adatbázisa

http://www.archivportal.arcanum.hu/mltk/opt/a100322.htm?v=pdf&a=start_mltk
Magyarországi Levéltárak Kiadványai

http://muzeum.arcanum.hu/kiadvanyok/opt/a100528.htm?v=pdf&a=start_f
Magyar Digitális Múzeumi Könyvtár

http://e-konyvtar.com/

http://konyv-e.hu/
KÖNYV-E.HU Elektronikus Könyvtár

http://www.ppek.hu/
A Pázmány Péter Elektronikus Könyvtár (magyar nyelvű keresztény irodalom tárházában)

http://olvasokucko.tvn.hu/main.php
Kötelező olvasmányok, műelemzések, könyvritkaságok, vagy gyakran keresett könyvek egy helyen.

http://pim.hu/object.d8f182da-fdfa-45ba-914f-2688ce822346.ivy
PIM.hu - Digitális Irodalmi Akadémia

http://bookshop.europa.eu/
Az EU-könyvesbolt online szolgáltatás, amely az európai intézmények, ügynökségek és egyéb szervek által készített és az EU kiadóhivatala által publikált kiadványokhoz egy helyen biztosít hozzáférést.


http://www.gutenberg.org/wiki/Main_Page
A Gutenberg-projekt az első internetes "könyvtár", amely irodalmi műveket szolgáltat az interneten. Célja a szerzői jog által nem korlátozott művek elektronikus gyűjteményének kialakítása.

http://bartleby.com
Angol nyelvű lexikonok, enciklopédiák, idézetgyűjtemények és tezauruszok gyűjteménye (pl. American Heritage Dictionary, Roget's thesaurus stb.).

http://www.europeana.eu
Ha sürgősen szüksége van például egy vers kéziratának vagy egy megbecsültebb festő képének jó minőségű, digitális másolatára, nem feltétlenül tudja, hogy hol is találhatja majd a keresett alkotást, és a Google sem mindig látja az adatbázisokban tárolt tartalmakat. Az új európai digitális könyvtár, az Europeana segítségével azonban egyszerűen és gyorsan juthatnak megbízható minőségű szövegekhez, képekhez, zenékhez, filmekhez vagy multimédiás anyagokhoz, anélkül, hogy az egyes gyűjteményekben külön-külön kellene keresgélniük.
Az Europeana egységes, többnyelvű (magyar is) keresőfelületet, ami nem gyűjti és tárolja a dokumentumokat, ugyanis azok a tagállamok intézményeiben találhatók (Magyarországról főleg a MEK és az OSZK tartalmaival találkozhatunk), hanem a hozzáférési lehetőséget biztosít digitalizált irodalmi, művészeti, tudományos, politikai, történelmi, építészeti, zenei, illetve vizuális kultúrával kapcsolatos művekhez. Induláskor több mint 2 millió tételt - könyveket, térképeket, hangfelvételeket, fényképeket, levéltári anyagokat, festményeket, filmeket - tartalmaz, amit folyamatosan bővíteni kívánnak, ezenkívül interaktív felület megnyitását is tervezik. Sőt az Európai Unió be szeretné vonni a magánszférát is az európai digitális könyvtárkiterjesztésébe.

http://www.archive.org/index.php
Az eddig példátlan nagyságú adattár a weboldalakat 1996-ig visszamenőleg katalogizálja, valamint kereshetünk szövegek, hang- és videofájlok között. 
A WayBack Machine szolgáltatásán keresztül vissza tudja keresni az általa tárolt weboldalakat (URL szerint).


Több sajnos most nem jut az eszembe, úgyhogy…


J.


----------



## moroder (2010 Július 2)

hali


----------



## Manó93 (2010 Július 2)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


 
Köszike


----------



## Manó93 (2010 Július 2)

imrus írta:


> 2 szia jelen


 

Itti is 1 szia jelen!!!


----------



## mano14 (2010 Július 2)

:d


----------



## hujbyka (2010 Július 2)

jelen


----------



## xanthic (2010 Július 2)




----------



## vikianna (2010 Július 2)

én is szeretem a virágokat.Jók a képek.


----------



## vikianna (2010 Július 2)

én is köszi:


----------



## vikianna (2010 Július 2)

Et


----------



## JOCO1966 (2010 Július 2)

Nagyon örulök ennek az oldalnak


----------



## JOCO1966 (2010 Július 2)

Bikini egyutest nagyon imadom


----------



## ETKÓ (2010 Július 2)

*Parole midiét keresem, de nagyon!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

,,,,,,


----------



## Fech (2010 Július 2)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Fech (2010 Július 2)

Jelen


----------



## Fech (2010 Július 2)

:d


----------



## Fech (2010 Július 2)




----------



## Fech (2010 Július 2)




----------



## Fech (2010 Július 2)

Hahó


----------



## Fech (2010 Július 2)

blabla


----------



## Fech (2010 Július 2)

izé


----------



## Fech (2010 Július 2)

kiss


----------



## Fech (2010 Július 2)




----------



## gs.ildiko (2010 Július 2)

hali


----------



## Fech (2010 Július 2)

hablaba


----------



## Fech (2010 Július 2)

sgsd


----------



## Fech (2010 Július 2)

jhxfgjfgj


----------



## Fech (2010 Július 2)

fhfgjhfgnj


----------



## Fech (2010 Július 2)

13351


----------



## Fech (2010 Július 2)

utnfk


----------



## Fech (2010 Július 2)

gnjhfy


----------



## Fech (2010 Július 2)

poiuzt


----------



## Fech (2010 Július 2)

sdfghjk


----------



## Fech (2010 Július 2)

húsz


----------



## maya95 (2010 Július 2)

Üdvözlet Mindenkinek!


----------



## Ritocska75 (2010 Július 2)

Óriási ez a lehetőség!


----------



## Ritocska75 (2010 Július 2)

20


----------



## Ritocska75 (2010 Július 2)

19


----------



## Ritocska75 (2010 Július 2)

18


----------



## Ritocska75 (2010 Július 2)

17


----------



## Ritocska75 (2010 Július 2)

16


----------



## Ritocska75 (2010 Július 2)

15


----------



## Ritocska75 (2010 Július 2)

14


----------



## Ritocska75 (2010 Július 2)

13


----------



## Ritocska75 (2010 Július 2)

12


----------



## Ritocska75 (2010 Július 2)

11


----------



## Ritocska75 (2010 Július 2)

10


----------



## Ritocska75 (2010 Július 2)

9


----------



## Ritocska75 (2010 Július 2)

8


----------



## Ritocska75 (2010 Július 2)

7


----------



## Ritocska75 (2010 Július 2)

6


----------



## Ritocska75 (2010 Július 2)

5


----------



## Ritocska75 (2010 Július 2)

4


----------



## Ritocska75 (2010 Július 2)

3


----------



## foraver (2010 Július 2)

sziasztok


----------



## dbogesz (2010 Július 2)

2


----------



## diana0525 (2010 Július 2)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg



kösziiii


----------



## dbogesz (2010 Július 2)

igen, igen köszi


----------



## belas1 (2010 Július 3)

21


----------



## belas1 (2010 Július 3)

20


----------



## belas1 (2010 Július 3)

19


----------



## belas1 (2010 Július 3)

18


----------



## belas1 (2010 Július 3)

17


----------



## belas1 (2010 Július 3)

16


----------



## belas1 (2010 Július 3)

15


----------



## belas1 (2010 Július 3)

14


----------



## belas1 (2010 Július 3)

13


----------



## belas1 (2010 Július 3)

12


----------



## belas1 (2010 Július 3)

11


----------



## belas1 (2010 Július 3)

10


----------



## belas1 (2010 Július 3)

9


----------



## belas1 (2010 Július 3)

8


----------



## belas1 (2010 Július 3)

7


----------



## belas1 (2010 Július 3)

6


----------



## belas1 (2010 Július 3)

5


----------



## belas1 (2010 Július 3)

4


----------



## belas1 (2010 Július 3)

3


----------



## belas1 (2010 Július 3)

2


----------



## belas1 (2010 Július 3)

1


----------



## bejabeja (2010 Július 3)

mi a manó?


----------



## Motava (2010 Július 3)

Ez köll-e!


----------



## Joboka (2010 Július 3)

Szia!


----------



## Joboka (2010 Július 3)

Nagyon szeretném elérni a 20 hozzászólást


----------



## Joboka (2010 Július 3)

Joboka írta:


> Nagyon szeretném elérni a 20 hozzászólást



Segítsetek légyszives,
Hol láthatom, hogy mennyi van még vissza?


----------



## Motava (2010 Július 3)

koko1 írta:


> Szép napot kívánok mindenkinek,és üdvözlök mindenkit az új oldalon!Úgy gondoltam én is beszálok egy röpke kis nótával.
> Fogadjátok sok szeretettel.
> És Üdv az Aranycsapatnak :Koko1


ja ja ja!


----------



## Joboka (2010 Július 3)

bejabeja írta:


> mi a manó?



Mi a manó .... az egy zöld fülü .....


----------



## Motava (2010 Július 3)

Szintén szintis!


----------



## Motava (2010 Július 3)

első


----------



## Joboka (2010 Július 3)

Joboka írta:


> Mi a manó .... az egy zöld fülü .....



Bocs, rosszul írtam az előbb, az egy nagy fülü figura, aki a mesékben ....


----------



## Joboka (2010 Július 3)

Még 9 van vissza?


----------



## Joboka (2010 Július 3)

Márcsak 8?


----------



## Joboka (2010 Július 3)

Már csak 7?


----------



## Joboka (2010 Július 3)

Talán 6?


----------



## Joboka (2010 Július 3)

Már csak 5?


----------



## Joboka (2010 Július 3)

4?


----------



## Joboka (2010 Július 3)

Talán már csak 3?


----------



## Joboka (2010 Július 3)

Ezzel együtt már talán csak 2


----------



## Joboka (2010 Július 3)

És ha minden igaz, ez az utolsó


----------



## Joboka (2010 Július 3)

Talán készen vagyok


----------



## Joboka (2010 Július 3)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg



Köszi a segítséget


----------



## Joboka (2010 Július 3)

:55:Ok.


----------



## Joboka (2010 Július 3)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg



Még kell valamennyi.


----------



## Angel_6 (2010 Július 3)

20


----------



## Angel_6 (2010 Július 3)

19


----------



## Angel_6 (2010 Július 3)

18


----------



## Angel_6 (2010 Július 3)

17


----------



## Angel_6 (2010 Július 3)

16


----------



## Angel_6 (2010 Július 3)

15


----------



## Matyka22 (2010 Július 3)

*Tesó*

Mathilda jogga boy


----------



## Matyka22 (2010 Július 3)

1


----------



## Angel_6 (2010 Július 3)

14


----------



## Matyka22 (2010 Július 3)

3


----------



## Matyka22 (2010 Július 3)

4


----------



## Angel_6 (2010 Július 3)

13


----------



## Matyka22 (2010 Július 3)

5


----------



## Angel_6 (2010 Július 3)

12


----------



## Matyka22 (2010 Július 3)

wdwd


----------



## Angel_6 (2010 Július 3)

11


----------



## Matyka22 (2010 Július 3)

safsdaf


----------



## Matyka22 (2010 Július 3)

fdfdsavc


----------



## Angel_6 (2010 Július 3)

10


----------



## Angel_6 (2010 Július 3)

9


----------



## Angel_6 (2010 Július 3)

8


----------



## Angel_6 (2010 Július 3)

7


----------



## Angel_6 (2010 Július 3)

6


----------



## Öregember (2010 Július 3)

Mindekinek szép napot kívánok.


----------



## Angel_6 (2010 Július 3)

5


----------



## Angel_6 (2010 Július 3)

4


----------



## Angel_6 (2010 Július 3)

3


----------



## anikosvaradi (2010 Július 3)

Sziasztok, szep napot mindenkinek! Es aki az USA-ban van, annak kellemes hosszu hetveget es boldog Julius 4.-et kivanok.


----------



## Nekados (2010 Július 3)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


aaaa


----------



## Nekados (2010 Július 3)

2


----------



## Nekados (2010 Július 3)

3


----------



## Nekados (2010 Július 3)

4


----------



## Nekados (2010 Július 3)

5


----------



## Nekados (2010 Július 3)

6


----------



## Nekados (2010 Július 3)

7


----------



## Nekados (2010 Július 3)

8


----------



## Nekados (2010 Július 3)

9


----------



## Nekados (2010 Július 3)

10


----------



## Nekados (2010 Július 3)

11


----------



## Nekados (2010 Július 3)

12


----------



## Nekados (2010 Július 3)

13


----------



## Nekados (2010 Július 3)

14


----------



## Nekados (2010 Július 3)

15


----------



## Nekados (2010 Július 3)

16


----------



## Nekados (2010 Július 3)

17


----------



## Nekados (2010 Július 3)

18


----------



## Nekados (2010 Július 3)

19


----------



## Nekados (2010 Július 3)

20


----------



## Nekados (2010 Július 3)

21


----------



## deft (2010 Július 3)

Hello!


----------



## deft (2010 Július 3)

Bello!


----------



## deft (2010 Július 3)

3


----------



## deft (2010 Július 3)

4


----------



## deft (2010 Július 3)

5


----------



## deft (2010 Július 3)

6


----------



## deft (2010 Július 3)

7


----------



## deft (2010 Július 3)

8


----------



## deft (2010 Július 3)

9


----------



## deft (2010 Július 3)

10


----------



## deft (2010 Július 3)

11


----------



## deft (2010 Július 3)

12


----------



## deft (2010 Július 3)

13


----------



## deft (2010 Július 3)

14


----------



## deft (2010 Július 3)

15


----------



## deft (2010 Július 3)

16


----------



## deft (2010 Július 3)

17


----------



## deft (2010 Július 3)

18


----------



## deft (2010 Július 3)

19


----------



## deft (2010 Július 3)

20..................................


----------



## méry0223 (2010 Július 3)

jelen


----------



## méry0223 (2010 Július 3)

anyám


----------



## méry0223 (2010 Július 3)

csacska


----------



## méry0223 (2010 Július 3)

de hülyeség ezzz


----------



## méry0223 (2010 Július 3)

06


----------



## méry0223 (2010 Július 3)

édesem


----------



## méry0223 (2010 Július 3)

ómmm


----------



## méry0223 (2010 Július 3)

óóhhhh


----------



## méry0223 (2010 Július 3)

de sok kell


----------



## méry0223 (2010 Július 3)

méri


----------



## fejers (2010 Július 3)

sgdsg


----------



## méry0223 (2010 Július 3)

​hm63


----------



## fejers (2010 Július 3)

adsgf


----------



## fejers (2010 Július 3)

ady


----------



## méry0223 (2010 Július 3)

van


----------



## fejers (2010 Július 3)

erxcv


----------



## méry0223 (2010 Július 3)

én


----------



## fejers (2010 Július 3)

dfghcx


----------



## méry0223 (2010 Július 3)

még csak 13 ---.-.-.-


----------



## fejers (2010 Július 3)

sdgfx


----------



## méry0223 (2010 Július 3)

20


----------



## fejers (2010 Július 3)

poit


----------



## méry0223 (2010 Július 3)

123554


----------



## fejers (2010 Július 3)

ö9856


----------



## méry0223 (2010 Július 3)

546544204524525245454514424242412412442442


----------



## fejers (2010 Július 3)

iujhőv


----------



## méry0223 (2010 Július 3)

188888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888


----------



## fejers (2010 Július 3)

pogi9


----------



## méry0223 (2010 Július 3)

200003,323


----------



## méry0223 (2010 Július 3)

22221544578520nah vége....


----------



## Szandy02 (2010 Július 3)

Üdvözlök mindenkit!


----------



## kokovacs75 (2010 Július 3)

Köszönet


----------



## kokovacs75 (2010 Július 3)

Üdvözlet mindenkinek


----------



## kokovacs75 (2010 Július 3)

utoljára 2. elmiben


----------



## kokovacs75 (2010 Július 3)

Kellett 20x


----------



## kokovacs75 (2010 Július 3)

leírnom


----------



## kokovacs75 (2010 Július 3)

hogy óra alatt


----------



## kokovacs75 (2010 Július 3)

nem beszélgetek.


----------



## kokovacs75 (2010 Július 3)

ez eddig 8


----------



## kokovacs75 (2010 Július 3)

ez lesz a 9


----------



## kokovacs75 (2010 Július 3)

ez már 10


----------



## kokovacs75 (2010 Július 3)

akkor ez a 11


----------



## kokovacs75 (2010 Július 3)

egy tucat...


----------



## kokovacs75 (2010 Július 3)

hajrá koko..


----------



## kokovacs75 (2010 Július 3)

túl a babonáson, ez 14


----------



## kokovacs75 (2010 Július 3)

mehet a 15


----------



## kokovacs75 (2010 Július 3)

finisben, ez 16


----------



## kokovacs75 (2010 Július 3)

visszaszámolás 4


----------



## kokovacs75 (2010 Július 3)

három


----------



## kokovacs75 (2010 Július 3)

kettő!


----------



## kokovacs75 (2010 Július 3)

már csak egy 1


----------



## kokovacs75 (2010 Július 3)

Bent vagyok?


----------



## mestermagyar (2010 Július 3)

Pistike osztályfőnöke beírja az ellenőrzőjébe:
"A gyerek büdös! Fürdetni!"
Pistike apukája visszaírja:
"Ne szagolgassa! Tanítsa!"


----------



## mestermagyar (2010 Július 3)

- Mikor megy el a zsiráf életkedve?
- ???
- Amikor nyakat kell mosnia.


----------



## mestermagyar (2010 Július 3)

Karambolozik egy vidéki busz.
- Hogy történhetett a baleset, Józsi bácsi? - kérdi a riporter a buszsofőrtől.
- Fogalmam sincs. Épp a busz hátuljában ellenőriztem a jegyeket, amikor hallottam a nagy csattanást.


----------



## mestermagyar (2010 Július 3)

Egy angol és egy skót vacsoráznak. A vacsora végén az angol letesz az asztalra egy fontot majd így szól:
- Osszák el!
A skót egy pennyt tesz le az asztalra majd így szól:
- Szorozzák meg!


----------



## mestermagyar (2010 Július 3)

Idős székely bácsi kimegy az udvarra pisilni. Mikor bejön a házba, az egész gatyaszára csupa víz. Megkérdezi tőle a felesége:
- Mi az, esett az eső?
- Nem, fújt a szél!


----------



## mestermagyar (2010 Július 3)

- Mi az abszolút lehetetlen?
- ???
- Hogy két kopasz hajbakapjon.


----------



## mestermagyar (2010 Július 3)

- Hogy hívják a kínai sztiptíz-táncosnőt?
- ???
- Fél Csecse Kinn Csüng.


----------



## mestermagyar (2010 Július 3)

- Alszol?
- Nem.
- Van egy ezresed?
- Alszom.


----------



## mestermagyar (2010 Július 3)

- Mondja meg, drága Jucika: Van-e szebb két szó annál, hogy "Szeretem magát"?
- Igen, van. Az, hogy "Feleségül veszem".


----------



## mestermagyar (2010 Július 3)

- Mivel fényképeznek a rendőr esküvőjén?
- Traffipax-al.
- És miért csak idősek látszanak rajta?
- Mert csak 60 felett fényképez.


----------



## mestermagyar (2010 Július 3)

- Mi a különbség a cirkusz és a Parlament között?
- ???
- A cirkuszban okos emberek hülyéskednek, a Parlamentben meg hülye emberek okoskodnak.


----------



## mestermagyar (2010 Július 3)

- Mit fűrészel a macska?
- A kutya fáját.


----------



## mestermagyar (2010 Július 3)

- Miért az ablakon keresztül jársz be a házba?
- Anya azt mondta, hogy ha rossz jegyet kapok, át ne lépjem a küszöböt.


----------



## DNA555 (2010 Július 3)

alma


----------



## mestermagyar (2010 Július 3)

- Jean, már régóta figyelem, hogy egyre kevesebb szivar van a dobozomban.
- Esküszöm, nem én voltam, Uram! Nézze meg, még mindig van három kartonnal az előző munkaadómtól!


----------



## mestermagyar (2010 Július 3)

- Jean, tud maga vezetni?
- Igen, uram.
- Akkor vezesse be a pincébe a villanyt!


----------



## DNA555 (2010 Július 3)

alma 2


----------



## mestermagyar (2010 Július 3)

- Három elefánt ül a fán és sakkoznak. Mi ebben a lehetetlen?
- ???
- Hárman nem lehet sakkozni!


----------



## DNA555 (2010 Július 3)

alma  3


----------



## mestermagyar (2010 Július 3)

- Jean, mi ez a dubörgés a szekrényben?
- Csak a ruhák mennek ki a divatból!


----------



## DNA555 (2010 Július 3)

alma  4


----------



## DNA555 (2010 Július 3)

alma  5


----------



## DNA555 (2010 Július 3)

alma  6


----------



## DNA555 (2010 Július 3)

alma  7


----------



## mestermagyar (2010 Július 3)

- Olyan szívesen síelnék! - panaszkodik a százlábú. - De mire fölcsatolom a síléceimet, elmúlik a tél.


----------



## mestermagyar (2010 Július 3)

- Mit énekel a molylepke a szekrényben?
- ???
- Eddablúzt...


----------



## DNA555 (2010 Július 3)

alma  8


----------



## DNA555 (2010 Július 3)

alma  9


----------



## mestermagyar (2010 Július 3)

A tanár megkérdezi a kislány anyjától:
- Mondja, honnan örökölte a kislánya azt a hatalmas tudásszomját?
- A tudást tőlem, a szomját az apjától!


----------



## DNA555 (2010 Július 3)

1alma


----------



## DNA555 (2010 Július 3)

2alma


----------



## DNA555 (2010 Július 3)

3alma


----------



## DNA555 (2010 Július 3)

4alma


----------



## DNA555 (2010 Július 3)

5alma


----------



## DNA555 (2010 Július 3)

6alma


----------



## DNA555 (2010 Július 3)

7alma


----------



## DNA555 (2010 Július 3)

8 alma


----------



## DNA555 (2010 Július 3)

9alma


----------



## DNA555 (2010 Július 3)

morcheeba: _blood like lemonade_


----------



## DNA555 (2010 Július 3)

morcheeba: _blood like lemonade _morcheeba: _blood like lemonade_


----------



## DNA555 (2010 Július 3)

morcheeba: _blood like lemonade _morcheeba: _blood like lemonade _morcheeba: _blood like lemonade 
_


----------



## DNA555 (2010 Július 3)

hello bello


----------



## DNA555 (2010 Július 3)

szia mi a pálya?


----------



## Krisztián2000 (2010 Július 3)

00020


----------



## Krisztián2000 (2010 Július 3)

00019


----------



## Krisztián2000 (2010 Július 3)

00018


----------



## Krisztián2000 (2010 Július 3)

00017


----------



## Krisztián2000 (2010 Július 3)

00016


----------



## Krisztián2000 (2010 Július 3)

00015


----------



## Krisztián2000 (2010 Július 3)

00014


----------



## Krisztián2000 (2010 Július 3)

00013


----------



## Krisztián2000 (2010 Július 3)

00012


----------



## Krisztián2000 (2010 Július 3)

00011


----------



## Krisztián2000 (2010 Július 3)

00010


----------



## Krisztián2000 (2010 Július 3)

0009


----------



## Krisztián2000 (2010 Július 3)

0008


----------



## Krisztián2000 (2010 Július 3)

0007


----------



## Krisztián2000 (2010 Július 3)

0006


----------



## Krisztián2000 (2010 Július 3)

0005


----------



## Krisztián2000 (2010 Július 3)

0004


----------



## Krisztián2000 (2010 Július 3)

0003


----------



## Krisztián2000 (2010 Július 3)

0002


----------



## Krisztián2000 (2010 Július 3)

0001


----------



## Krisztián2000 (2010 Július 3)

It's over


----------



## Netti861010 (2010 Július 3)

még mindig nem megy


----------



## spyke84 (2010 Július 3)

*1*

kösz 1


----------



## spyke84 (2010 Július 3)

*2*

2


----------



## spyke84 (2010 Július 3)

*3*

3


----------



## spyke84 (2010 Július 3)

*4*

0000004


----------



## spyke84 (2010 Július 3)

*5*

0000000005


----------



## spyke84 (2010 Július 3)

*6*

006


----------



## spyke84 (2010 Július 3)

*7*

7


----------



## zsolt75 (2010 Július 3)

Sziasztok!


----------



## zsolt75 (2010 Július 3)

Zsolt vagyok


----------



## zsolt75 (2010 Július 3)

NYC-bol


----------



## zsolt75 (2010 Július 3)

1


----------



## spyke84 (2010 Július 3)

*8*

08


----------



## zsolt75 (2010 Július 3)

2


----------



## spyke84 (2010 Július 3)

*9*

09


----------



## zsolt75 (2010 Július 3)

3


----------



## zsolt75 (2010 Július 3)

33


----------



## zsolt75 (2010 Július 3)

34567890


----------



## zsolt75 (2010 Július 3)

9876


----------



## zsolt75 (2010 Július 3)

tyui


----------



## zsolt75 (2010 Július 3)

lkjh


----------



## zsolt75 (2010 Július 3)

ty


----------



## spyke84 (2010 Július 3)

*10*

10


----------



## zsolt75 (2010 Július 3)

mn


----------



## zsolt75 (2010 Július 3)

vb


----------



## zsolt75 (2010 Július 3)

ighsou


----------



## zsolt75 (2010 Július 3)

xcv


----------



## zsolt75 (2010 Július 3)

fjhd


----------



## zsolt75 (2010 Július 3)

vyvkj


----------



## zsolt75 (2010 Július 3)

yrtdx


----------



## zsolt75 (2010 Július 3)

trd


----------



## zsolt75 (2010 Július 3)

hjj


----------



## zsolt75 (2010 Július 3)

hello


----------



## zsolt75 (2010 Július 3)

passz


----------



## spyke84 (2010 Július 3)

*11*

11


----------



## spyke84 (2010 Július 3)

*12*

12


----------



## spyke84 (2010 Július 3)

*13*

13


----------



## spyke84 (2010 Július 3)

*14*

14


----------



## spyke84 (2010 Július 3)

*15*

15


----------



## spyke84 (2010 Július 3)

*16*

16


----------



## spyke84 (2010 Július 3)

*17*

17


----------



## spyke84 (2010 Július 3)

*18*

18


----------



## spyke84 (2010 Július 3)

*19*

19


----------



## Kathrine (2010 Július 3)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Kathrine (2010 Július 3)

Szeretnék


----------



## spyke84 (2010 Július 3)

*20*

20


----------



## Kathrine (2010 Július 3)

20


----------



## Kathrine (2010 Július 3)

hozzászólást!


----------



## Kathrine (2010 Július 3)

1


----------



## Kathrine (2010 Július 3)

2


----------



## Kathrine (2010 Július 3)

3


----------



## Kathrine (2010 Július 3)

4


----------



## Kathrine (2010 Július 3)

5


----------



## Kathrine (2010 Július 3)

6


----------



## Kathrine (2010 Július 3)

7


----------



## Kathrine (2010 Július 3)

8


----------



## Kathrine (2010 Július 3)

9


----------



## Kathrine (2010 Július 3)

10


----------



## Kathrine (2010 Július 3)

11


----------



## Kathrine (2010 Július 3)

12


----------



## Kathrine (2010 Július 3)

13


----------



## Kathrine (2010 Július 3)

14, 15, 16..


----------



## Kathrine (2010 Július 3)

17, 18..


----------



## Kathrine (2010 Július 3)

20


----------



## Allyce (2010 Július 3)

Sziasztok!

Mint új tag, üdvözlöm a jelen lévőket!


----------



## Anita# (2010 Július 3)

Sziasztok! Üdv mindenkinek!


----------



## száhuj (2010 Július 3)

**

"Az élet röpke dráma, csak egyszer játszák, nincs több előadása."


----------



## Zadrienn (2010 Július 3)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Zadrienn (2010 Július 3)

4


----------



## csipi88910 (2010 Július 3)

ffbfghrtjzmktjkm


----------



## csipi88910 (2010 Július 3)

ffbfghrtjzmktjkm


----------



## csipi88910 (2010 Július 3)

*jhhgrghtgejhnghhjng*



Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a,jhnmnh,m,m ,vbjm,zujkjhmhn lehetoseg


iuzjkhzmnmjk,ujm,km.,mv m,rkjmn nm


----------



## urobee (2010 Július 3)

hali.


----------



## urobee (2010 Július 3)

1


----------



## urobee (2010 Július 3)

2


----------



## urobee (2010 Július 3)

3


----------



## urobee (2010 Július 3)

írok


----------



## urobee (2010 Július 3)

még


----------



## urobee (2010 Július 3)

egy


----------



## urobee (2010 Július 3)

pár


----------



## urobee (2010 Július 3)

sort


----------



## urobee (2010 Július 3)

123456789


----------



## urobee (2010 Július 3)

nem


----------



## urobee (2010 Július 3)

kell


----------



## urobee (2010 Július 3)

már


----------



## urobee (2010 Július 3)

sok


----------



## SzegediSzilard (2010 Július 3)

*Alien*



Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg



Nagyon jó film, még most is lenyű
göz..


----------



## SzegediSzilard (2010 Július 3)

*Alien 2*



SzegediSzilard írta:


> Nagyon jó film, még most is lenyű
> göz..



Alien 2 is nagyon jó film, jól meg van csinálva az elsőtöl szerintem jobb.


----------



## SzegediSzilard (2010 Július 3)

*Borsalino*



SzegediSzilard írta:


> Alien 2 is nagyon jó film, jól meg van csinálva az elsőtöl szerintem jobb.



Borsalino a 1970 egyik legjobb filmje.


----------



## SzegediSzilard (2010 Július 3)

*Bors*



SzegediSzilard írta:


> Borsalino a 1970 egyik legjobb filmje.



Egy nagyon jó magyar film sorozat.


----------



## SzegediSzilard (2010 Július 3)

*Éjszakai rohanás*



SzegediSzilard írta:


> Egy nagyon jó magyar film sorozat.



Egyik kedvenc filmem.


----------



## SzegediSzilard (2010 Július 3)

*Ember vadász*



SzegediSzilard írta:


> Egyik kedvenc filmem.



Egy nagyon izgalmas film. Szintén kedvenc.


----------



## SzegediSzilard (2010 Július 3)

*Sándor Mátyás*



SzegediSzilard írta:


> Egy nagyon izgalmas film. Szintén kedvenc.



Nagyon jó 6 részes magyar külföldi Tv sorozat.


----------



## SzegediSzilard (2010 Július 3)

*Blade Runner*



SzegediSzilard írta:


> Nagyon jó 6 részes magyar külföldi Tv sorozat.



Szárnyas fejvadász sci-fi kedvelőknek kötelező.


----------



## Orsika20 (2010 Július 3)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Orsika20 (2010 Július 3)

vagyok


----------



## Orsika20 (2010 Július 3)

Nagyon tetszik az oldal!


----------



## Orsika20 (2010 Július 3)




----------



## Orsika20 (2010 Július 3)




----------



## Orsika20 (2010 Július 3)

kiss


----------



## Orsika20 (2010 Július 3)




----------



## Orsika20 (2010 Július 3)




----------



## Kingus005 (2010 Július 3)




----------



## Kingus005 (2010 Július 3)

jó az oldal


----------



## Kingus005 (2010 Július 3)

3...


----------



## Kingus005 (2010 Július 3)

4


----------



## Kingus005 (2010 Július 3)

5


----------



## Kingus005 (2010 Július 3)

kiss


----------



## Kingus005 (2010 Július 3)




----------



## Kingus005 (2010 Július 3)

8


----------



## Kingus005 (2010 Július 3)

9


----------



## Kingus005 (2010 Július 3)

hát így tényleg nem nehéz azt a 20-at összehozni....köszi a kitalálónak


----------



## Kingus005 (2010 Július 3)

11


----------



## Kingus005 (2010 Július 3)

12


----------



## Kingus005 (2010 Július 3)

13


----------



## Kingus005 (2010 Július 3)

14


----------



## Kingus005 (2010 Július 3)

15


----------



## Kingus005 (2010 Július 3)

16:d


----------



## Kingus005 (2010 Július 3)

17


----------



## Kingus005 (2010 Július 3)

18....


----------



## Kingus005 (2010 Július 3)

19


----------



## Kingus005 (2010 Július 3)

20  kiss


----------



## Magdika59 (2010 Július 3)

Jó éjt!


----------



## mutans (2010 Július 3)

Kingus005 írta:


> hát így tényleg nem nehéz azt a 20-at összehozni....köszi a kitalálónak


elég szomorú, hogy csak így megy...


----------



## Éduah (2010 Július 4)

Minimum 20 hozzászólás és legalább 2 napos regisztráció szükséges az oldal megtekintéséhez, vagy a funkció használatához. Ebben, vagy ebben a témában ezeket könnyedén összegyűjtheted.

ezt a rohadt packázós oldalt... szánalmas.


----------



## Éduah (2010 Július 4)

nyugodtan töröljenek a rendszerből, többet nem lépek be.


----------



## pabics333 (2010 Július 4)

?


----------



## pabics333 (2010 Július 4)

2


----------



## pabics333 (2010 Július 4)

3


----------



## pabics333 (2010 Július 4)

4


----------



## pabics333 (2010 Július 4)

5


----------



## pabics333 (2010 Július 4)

6


----------



## pabics333 (2010 Július 4)

7


----------



## pabics333 (2010 Július 4)

8


----------



## pabics333 (2010 Július 4)

9


----------



## pabics333 (2010 Július 4)

10


----------



## pabics333 (2010 Július 4)

11


----------



## pabics333 (2010 Július 4)

12


----------



## pabics333 (2010 Július 4)

13


----------



## pabics333 (2010 Július 4)

14


----------



## pabics333 (2010 Július 4)

15


----------



## pabics333 (2010 Július 4)

16


----------



## pabics333 (2010 Július 4)

17


----------



## pabics333 (2010 Július 4)

18


----------



## pabics333 (2010 Július 4)

19


----------



## pabics333 (2010 Július 4)

20


----------



## ÖCSI11 (2010 Július 4)

sziasztok szeretnem kerni barki segicseget aki tud valami jo magyar notar mery romancok stb midiket styleket nagyon megkoszonem


----------



## black mamba (2010 Július 4)

helló mki


----------



## mutans (2010 Július 4)

üdv, all. de azt valóban nem értem, hogy minek a 20 hozzászólásos szabály, ha 20 tök hülye hozzászólásra is megadjátok a jogokat?!


----------



## ÖCSI11 (2010 Július 4)

bigo


----------



## ÖCSI11 (2010 Július 4)

tuti oldal


----------



## ÖCSI11 (2010 Július 4)

szuper


----------



## ÖCSI11 (2010 Július 4)

ez jo

luxsz

prima

valaki tudja hogyan kell it letolteni

progikat
pliz

nem tudok letolteni mi az oka krem valaki segicseget

id [email protected]

gyerekek tenleg ekora unko vagyok hogy ne tudjam hogy kell letolteni

midi dalookat szeretnek letolteni

hogyan lehet ez nemtudja valaki

pliz


----------



## Vik82 (2010 Július 4)

Sziasztok! Igaz nem ismerek még senkit, 20 hozzászólásra lenne szükségem!Segítsetek kérlek és remélem barátokra is lelek!


----------



## 1026 (2010 Július 4)

*Kellemes napot kívánok!*

Mindenkit üdvözlök!
Laci


----------



## 1026 (2010 Július 4)

*;-)*


----------



## 1026 (2010 Július 4)

*Hórukk!*

:d


----------



## Hrossvalr (2010 Július 4)

Helló mindenkinek!


----------



## Tlee3 (2010 Július 4)

hello!


----------



## 1026 (2010 Július 4)




----------



## 1026 (2010 Július 4)

://:


----------



## 1026 (2010 Július 4)

:656:


----------



## 1026 (2010 Július 4)

:444:


----------



## pepike1 (2010 Július 4)

szép napot


----------



## keszi1981 (2010 Július 4)

tizenöt, vagy tizenhat


----------



## keszi1981 (2010 Július 4)

17 (namég egy kicsi) ...


----------



## keszi1981 (2010 Július 4)

18 ....


----------



## keszi1981 (2010 Július 4)

Minnyá' végzek


----------



## 1026 (2010 Július 4)

:945:


----------



## 1026 (2010 Július 4)

:lol:


----------



## 1026 (2010 Július 4)

:ugras:


----------



## keszi1981 (2010 Július 4)

nah ... ebéd utáni 20-as


----------



## Angel_6 (2010 Július 4)

2


----------



## hamzaigabi (2010 Július 4)

Sziasztok.




Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


----------



## fogis (2010 Július 4)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


Úgy érzem nemigazán igazodom el a fórumokban, szívesen szólok hozzá, de valószínüleg Én rontok el valamit


----------



## fogis (2010 Július 4)

Nagyon meleg van! A párom már egy órája alszik. Most mit csináljak?


----------



## farnekkriszti (2010 Július 4)

Helló!


----------



## nagyex (2010 Július 4)

Köszi! Szia!


----------



## sumegitamas (2010 Július 4)

hello


----------



## sumegitamas (2010 Július 4)

Jelen!


----------



## sumegitamas (2010 Július 4)

Szép időnk van, az tény!


----------



## sumegitamas (2010 Július 4)

Kösz a lehetőséget!


----------



## sumegitamas (2010 Július 4)

Alakulunk...


----------



## sumegitamas (2010 Július 4)

S íme, a hatodik...


----------



## sumegitamas (2010 Július 4)

) dupla mosoly


----------



## sumegitamas (2010 Július 4)

Hát a fentebbi valahogy nem jött össze...


----------



## sumegitamas (2010 Július 4)

Megpróbálom még 1x


----------



## sumegitamas (2010 Július 4)

Figyelem!


----------



## sumegitamas (2010 Július 4)

)


----------



## sumegitamas (2010 Július 4)

Megint nem jó


----------



## sumegitamas (2010 Július 4)

Azért jól elbeszélgetek magammal, nem?


----------



## sumegitamas (2010 Július 4)

De, valóban.


----------



## sumegitamas (2010 Július 4)

Elképzelhető, hogy kissé megzápult az agyam ebben a nagy forróságban.


----------



## sumegitamas (2010 Július 4)

16.!


----------



## sumegitamas (2010 Július 4)

Hello!


----------



## sumegitamas (2010 Július 4)

No, kérem szépen...


----------



## sumegitamas (2010 Július 4)

Egyet kívánok:


----------



## sumegitamas (2010 Július 4)

további szép napot!


----------



## Kara74 (2010 Július 4)

*1.*

Első hsz


----------



## Kara74 (2010 Július 4)

2. hsz


----------



## Kara74 (2010 Július 4)

és két nap is?jaj
és 7 másodperc is.


----------



## helenaberg (2010 Július 4)

Sziasztok


----------



## helenaberg (2010 Július 4)

Szia Kara!


----------



## helenaberg (2010 Július 4)

Látom, te is hozzászólásokat gyűjtesz...


----------



## helenaberg (2010 Július 4)

Én is gyűjtöm őket, bár még két nap, mire teljes értékű tag leszek


----------



## Kara74 (2010 Július 4)

jó sok kell


----------



## helenaberg (2010 Július 4)

Kedves a modi, hogy létrehozta ezt a topikot kiss


----------



## Kara74 (2010 Július 4)

sziasztok!


----------



## helenaberg (2010 Július 4)

Nem olyan sok, hamar megvan...


----------



## Kara74 (2010 Július 4)

Helena, nekem is még két nap.


----------



## helenaberg (2010 Július 4)

Szia Kara, mégegyszer


----------



## Kara74 (2010 Július 4)

jaj.


----------



## helenaberg (2010 Július 4)

Hihi, ugyanannyi a hozzászólásunk... na gyerünk


----------



## Kara74 (2010 Július 4)

hogy haszna is legyen az irogatásomnak, hátha valaki szintén a BTM-es gyerekének gyűjt anyagot:
http://boritekosfeladatok.blogspot.com/


----------



## Kara74 (2010 Július 4)

hajrá, Helena!


----------



## helenaberg (2010 Július 4)

sumegitamas írta:


> Azért jól elbeszélgetek magammal, nem?



Hát igen, csinál ilyet az ember, ha hozzászólásokat kell gyűjtenie


----------



## Kara74 (2010 Július 4)

meg ez is jó oldal, piciknek:
http://nagygyorgy23.ultraweb.hu/images/osszeadas.swf


----------



## helenaberg (2010 Július 4)

Kara74 írta:


> hogy haszna is legyen az irogatásomnak, hátha valaki szintén a BTM-es gyerekének gyűjt anyagot:
> http://boritekosfeladatok.blogspot.com/



Ez nagyon jó, köszi Kara!!


----------



## Kara74 (2010 Július 4)

hihi, igen.
olyan haszontalannak tűnik, csak emiatt irogatni.


----------



## helenaberg (2010 Július 4)

Kara74 írta:


> meg ez is jó oldal, piciknek:
> http://nagygyorgy23.ultraweb.hu/images/osszeadas.swf



Ez a katicás nagyon cuki


----------



## Kara74 (2010 Július 4)

meg ez is jó, ha már ezeket vadászom:
http://laxina75.multiply.com/photos/album/10/10


----------



## zsofee7 (2010 Július 4)

hi


----------



## Kara74 (2010 Július 4)

te mire vadászol, Helena?


----------



## helenaberg (2010 Július 4)

Szia Zsofee


----------



## Kara74 (2010 Július 4)

Zsófi, szia,
hozzászólás gyűjtésben te is?


----------



## helenaberg (2010 Július 4)

Kara74 írta:


> te mire vadászol, Helena?



Tarab Tulku Álomjóga könyvét szeretném letölteni...  de még két nap grrrrrr 
És te?


----------



## helenaberg (2010 Július 4)

Áááá Kara lehagytál, be kell hoznom


----------



## helenaberg (2010 Július 4)

Zsófinak már megvan a 20 hozzászólása, a mázlista


----------



## Kara74 (2010 Július 4)

diszes gyerekeknek:
http://picasaweb.google.com/szelike33/IraselokeszitoFeladatokOvodasoknak#


----------



## Kara74 (2010 Július 4)

Álomjóga? Az meg mi?

piciknek játékos matek:
http://picasaweb.google.com/szelike33/Szamolok#


----------



## helenaberg (2010 Július 4)

Kara74 írta:


> Álomjóga? Az meg mi?



az egy könyv, ami arról szól, hogy hogyan kell tudatosan álmodni és befolyásolni a cselekményeket az álomban


----------



## Kara74 (2010 Július 4)

Helena, behoztál, rögtön megvan a 20 mindkettőnknek.
És csak kettőt kell aludni és juhéj!


----------



## helenaberg (2010 Július 4)

Kara74 írta:


> Helena, behoztál, rögtön megvan a 20 mindkettőnknek.
> És csak kettőt kell aludni és juhéj!



akkor hajrá... már csak kettő


----------



## Kara74 (2010 Július 4)

Még sose hallottam róla!


----------



## helenaberg (2010 Július 4)

azaz most kettő...


----------



## helenaberg (2010 Július 4)

Kara74 írta:


> Még sose hallottam róla!



én is csak most olvastam róla, de nagyon felkeltette az érdeklődésemet


----------



## helenaberg (2010 Július 4)

és megvan!!!


----------



## helenaberg (2010 Július 4)

gyerünk Kara \\m/


----------



## Kara74 (2010 Július 4)

1


----------



## Kara74 (2010 Július 4)

igen!!!


----------



## Kara74 (2010 Július 4)

gratulálok, Helena!szép napot!


----------



## helenaberg (2010 Július 4)

:777:


----------



## helenaberg (2010 Július 4)

köszi, neked is!


----------



## SzegediSzilard (2010 Július 4)

*Hello*



Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


Szia Melitta!kiss


----------



## SzegediSzilard (2010 Július 4)

*Cápa*



SzegediSzilard írta:


> Szia Melitta!kiss



Egyik nagy kedvenc filmem.


----------



## SzegediSzilard (2010 Július 4)

*New Jack City*



SzegediSzilard írta:


> Egyik nagy kedvenc filmem.



Ez egy nagyon jó kis feka film.:55:


----------



## SzegediSzilard (2010 Július 4)

*Rambo*



SzegediSzilard írta:


> Ez egy nagyon jó kis feka film.:55:



Nagyon jó kis akció film


----------



## SzegediSzilard (2010 Július 4)

*Rambo 2*



SzegediSzilard írta:


> Nagyon jó kis akció film



Az elsőnél szerintem nem jobb csak látványosabb.:!:


----------



## SzegediSzilard (2010 Július 4)

*Rambo 3*



SzegediSzilard írta:


> Az elsőnél szerintem nem jobb csak látványosabb.:!:



Ez is nagyon jó rész.


----------



## SzegediSzilard (2010 Július 4)

*Bmx banditák*



SzegediSzilard írta:


> Ez is nagyon jó rész.



Gyerek korom egyik kedvenc filmje.


----------



## SzegediSzilard (2010 Július 4)

*Schindler listája*



SzegediSzilard írta:


> Gyerek korom egyik kedvenc filmje.



Ez egy nagyon jó film a II. Világháború koncentrációs táborol és annak körülményeiről.


----------



## SzegediSzilard (2010 Július 4)

*Marathon életre-halálra*



SzegediSzilard írta:


> Ez egy nagyon jó film a II. Világháború koncentrációs táborol és annak körülményeiről.



Ez egy nagyon jó kis film, mindenkinek ajánlom.


----------



## SzegediSzilard (2010 Július 4)

*Sandokan*



SzegediSzilard írta:


> Ez egy nagyon jó kis film, mindenkinek ajánlom.



Gyerek korom egyik kedvenc film sorozata.:9:


----------



## SzegediSzilard (2010 Július 4)

*Men in Black*



SzegediSzilard írta:


> Gyerek korom egyik kedvenc film sorozata.:9:



Nagyon tetszett.


----------



## SzegediSzilard (2010 Július 4)

*Kék Laguna*



SzegediSzilard írta:


> Nagyon tetszett.



Nagyon szép szerelmes film.


----------



## SzegediSzilard (2010 Július 4)

*Végtelen szerelem*



SzegediSzilard írta:


> Nagyon szép szerelmes film.



Ez egy nagyon szép romantikus film.


----------



## zolicsabi (2010 Július 4)

jo ok nagyon jo nagyon rendben van amit irsz


----------



## zolicsabi (2010 Július 4)

igy bizony az erö veletek van tesok csak igy tovább csááááááá!


----------



## zolicsabi (2010 Július 4)

szeretem a roma stilust szupper


----------



## ÖCSI11 (2010 Július 4)

sipix írta:


> Köszönöm....de előbb hallgassátok meg, valaki tévesen elírta a címét a dalnak ez nem az!!!
> 
> Üdv nektek!


 szia leszeretnem tolteni ezeket a romancokat koszonom


----------



## zolicsabi (2010 Július 4)

ez a stilus a legjobb a roma stilus mindenkinek


----------



## zolicsabi (2010 Július 4)

100°%-osan szeretem és mindenki szereti eszt


----------



## zolicsabi (2010 Július 4)

zenei pályán vagyok én de más is lehet zenei pályán


----------



## ÖCSI11 (2010 Július 4)

koszi


----------



## rozelany (2010 Július 4)

aki még nem látta az "Ilyen a formám " című filmet az sürgőssen pótolja. tuti


----------



## rozelany (2010 Július 4)

*Modern tündérmese*

gyönyörű film.


----------



## zolicsabi (2010 Július 4)

a zenei stilus az az én szerepem


----------



## zolicsabi (2010 Július 4)

a roma hang a legkirályabb a világon


----------



## zolicsabi (2010 Július 4)

a zene számomra nagyon sokat jelent


----------



## zolicsabi (2010 Július 4)

<DIR>*hát a zene sok mindent kifejezhez
sok fajta zene van. többségének van jelentése, értelme.
*</DIR>


----------



## ÖCSI11 (2010 Július 4)

tiger74 írta:


> Parancsolj,néhány


 nagyon nagyon koszonom minden elismeresem orok halam uldozzon


----------



## hamzaigabi (2010 Július 4)

Sziasztok.


----------



## jmos (2010 Július 4)

sziasztok


----------



## abokam (2010 Július 4)

Sziasztok.


----------



## Kobudera (2010 Július 4)

retorzio


----------



## tommelton (2010 Július 4)

Hello !


----------



## zulejka86 (2010 Július 5)

jelen


----------



## pegekh (2010 Július 5)

Hello!


----------



## pegekh (2010 Július 5)

Vagytok?


----------



## pegekh (2010 Július 5)

Hello


----------



## pegekh (2010 Július 5)

Csá!


----------



## tcsabadruss (2010 Július 5)

Üdv Mindenkinek!


----------



## tcsabadruss (2010 Július 5)

Még mindig itt vagyok...


----------



## valandra (2010 Július 5)

sziasztok


----------



## piluspock (2010 Július 5)

1


----------



## Mac31 (2010 Július 5)

Köszi!


----------



## piluspock (2010 Július 5)

2


----------



## Mac31 (2010 Július 5)

sziasztok


----------



## piluspock (2010 Július 5)

3


----------



## Mac31 (2010 Július 5)

nem sok...


----------



## piluspock (2010 Július 5)

4


----------



## piluspock (2010 Július 5)

5


----------



## Mac31 (2010 Július 5)

.... ez a 20 ...


----------



## piluspock (2010 Július 5)

6


----------



## Mac31 (2010 Július 5)

üzenet?


----------



## Mac31 (2010 Július 5)

6


----------



## piluspock (2010 Július 5)

7


----------



## piluspock (2010 Július 5)

8


----------



## piluspock (2010 Július 5)

9


----------



## piluspock (2010 Július 5)

10


----------



## piluspock (2010 Július 5)

11


----------



## piluspock (2010 Július 5)

12


----------



## piluspock (2010 Július 5)

13


----------



## piluspock (2010 Július 5)

14


----------



## piluspock (2010 Július 5)

15


----------



## piluspock (2010 Július 5)

16


----------



## Mac31 (2010 Július 5)

mások is így kezdték?


----------



## piluspock (2010 Július 5)

17


----------



## piluspock (2010 Július 5)

az tuti


----------



## piluspock (2010 Július 5)

19


----------



## piluspock (2010 Július 5)

na végre megvan


----------



## Mac31 (2010 Július 5)

akkor most ...


----------



## Mac31 (2010 Július 5)

... még mennyi ...


----------



## Mac31 (2010 Július 5)

... is van hátra ...


----------



## Mac31 (2010 Július 5)

...hogy ....


----------



## Mac31 (2010 Július 5)

...meg legyen ...


----------



## Mac31 (2010 Július 5)

az a 20 db...


----------



## Mac31 (2010 Július 5)

... üzenet


----------



## Mac31 (2010 Július 5)

azt hittem


----------



## Mac31 (2010 Július 5)

...gyorsabban...


----------



## Mac31 (2010 Július 5)

..fog menni...


----------



## Mac31 (2010 Július 5)

de úgy tűnik


----------



## Mac31 (2010 Július 5)

hogy tévedtem


----------



## Mac31 (2010 Július 5)

vagy talán mégse?!


----------



## jocobanga (2010 Július 5)

szép jó reggelt mindenkinek !


----------



## Angel_6 (2010 Július 5)

1


----------



## Andi369 (2010 Július 5)

kissSziasztok!!


----------



## ldblue (2010 Július 5)

Üdv


----------



## vadleda (2010 Július 5)

Szuperek vagytok


----------



## vadleda (2010 Július 5)

Idézet egy: "Csak a másik által nyerünk teljes képet önmagunkról" Sri Yogananda


----------



## zolicsabi (2010 Július 5)

helo nekem is van egy kis problémám van egy psr630-as szintim és kellene valami roma csárdás de ojan gxors és komoj de én csak korgokhoz láttam eddig. segitene valaki? elöre is kössz.


----------



## emiza (2010 Július 5)

az élet szép


----------



## bable2 (2010 Július 5)

Talán kész.


----------



## vadleda (2010 Július 5)

Még dobok3-at


----------



## vadleda (2010 Július 5)

izé dobok 1


----------



## vadleda (2010 Július 5)

még kettő


----------



## vadleda (2010 Július 5)

és végre


----------



## huncutka24 (2010 Július 5)

sziasztok!


----------



## huncutka24 (2010 Július 5)

nagyon tetszik az oldal


----------



## huncutka24 (2010 Július 5)

sok hiányzik


----------



## huncutka24 (2010 Július 5)

de már egyel kevesebb


----------



## huncutka24 (2010 Július 5)

és akkor még egyet


----------



## huncutka24 (2010 Július 5)

bár ennek így nem sok értelme van,ugye?


----------



## huncutka24 (2010 Július 5)

de a könyvekért megéri...


----------



## huncutka24 (2010 Július 5)

sziasztok, tényleg szerencsés, én még gyűjtögetem...


----------



## huncutka24 (2010 Július 5)

szia, látom te már túl vagy rajta.


----------



## promover (2010 Július 5)

üdv minden kedves tagnak!


----------



## Forneus (2010 Július 5)

Üdv mindenkinek!


----------



## zolicsabi (2010 Július 5)

hello nekem még ugyis mindeggy mert nem tudok letölteni mert nincs meg a 20 üzim de nagyon kössz hogy válaszoltatok


----------



## zolicsabi (2010 Július 5)

hát igen a világ azota megfordult párszor


----------



## zolicsabi (2010 Július 5)

köszi nekem most még nem kellenek csak a 20 üzimet akarom megszerezni .kössz hogy hozzá járultál


----------



## zolicsabi (2010 Július 5)

ez igen


----------



## zolicsabi (2010 Július 5)

ezek nagyon jok lennének nekem csak még nem tok tölteni


----------



## zolicsabi (2010 Július 5)

csak igy tovább


----------



## kriszka (2010 Július 5)

üdv:wink:


----------



## kriszka (2010 Július 5)

üdv


----------



## Mikkendroll (2010 Július 5)

Bejelentkeztem. (Bár ez az üzenet tényével, nemcsak tartalmával együtt is kiderül).


----------



## zolicsabi (2010 Július 5)

én aztálmodtam hogy meg nyertem az 5-ös lottot és az élet kirj volt .


----------



## Mikkendroll (2010 Július 5)

Üdv


----------



## Mikkendroll (2010 Július 5)

Szia


----------



## Mikkendroll (2010 Július 5)

Szevasz


----------



## Mikkendroll (2010 Július 5)

Hi


----------



## Mikkendroll (2010 Július 5)

Szerbusz


----------



## zolicsabi (2010 Július 5)

hy


----------



## zolicsabi (2010 Július 5)

8 helo


----------



## brummadzag (2010 Július 5)

Sziasztok!
Szuper ez az oldal!


----------



## brummadzag (2010 Július 5)

Szép napot kívánok mindenkinek!


----------



## brummadzag (2010 Július 5)

látom más is gyűjtögeti a hozzászólásokat


----------



## brummadzag (2010 Július 5)

nekem is még rengeteget kell összeszednem


----------



## brummadzag (2010 Július 5)

még 15 hiányzik


----------



## brummadzag (2010 Július 5)

valószínű ezzel ma már nem végzek


----------



## brummadzag (2010 Július 5)

hamarosan indulhatok haza


----------



## brummadzag (2010 Július 5)

remélem nem fogok elázni


----------



## brummadzag (2010 Július 5)

jégesőt mondanak errefelé délutánra


----------



## brummadzag (2010 Július 5)

na már csak 9


----------



## brummadzag (2010 Július 5)

hiányzik


----------



## brummadzag (2010 Július 5)

érdemes lesz jobban átböngésznem a fórumokat


----------



## brummadzag (2010 Július 5)

nagyon sok jó téma van


----------



## brummadzag (2010 Július 5)

egy kedves barátnőm már régóta tag


----------



## brummadzag (2010 Július 5)

Ő ajánlotta ezt az oldalt


----------



## esün (2010 Július 5)

Melitta írta:


> 1, jelen


 szia


----------



## brummadzag (2010 Július 5)

még fél óra és indulhatok


----------



## esün (2010 Július 5)




----------



## brummadzag (2010 Július 5)

na már csak pár hiányzik


----------



## brummadzag (2010 Július 5)

mégis ma meglesz már a 20?


----------



## esün (2010 Július 5)

Debreceni Eva írta:


> én még ébren vagyok


 szia


----------



## brummadzag (2010 Július 5)

már csak 1????


----------



## brummadzag (2010 Július 5)

további szép napot kívánok mindenkinek!


----------



## esün (2010 Július 5)

brummadzag írta:


> még fél óra és indulhatok


 szep napunk van


----------



## septimferi (2010 Július 5)

Öröm és Bánat


----------



## brummadzag (2010 Július 5)

jégeső mentes napokat!


----------



## esün (2010 Július 5)

brummadzag írta:


> további szép napot kívánok mindenkinek!


 en is neked


----------



## esün (2010 Július 5)

brummadzag írta:


> jégeső mentes napokat!


 neked is


----------



## esün (2010 Július 5)

brummadzag írta:


> még fél óra és indulhatok


----------



## esün (2010 Július 5)

esün írta:


> neked is


----------



## esün (2010 Július 5)

esün írta:


>


----------



## esün (2010 Július 5)

esün írta:


>


----------



## esün (2010 Július 5)

esün írta:


>


 :0


----------



## esün (2010 Július 5)

esün írta:


> :0


 hihi


----------



## esün (2010 Július 5)

esün írta:


> hihi


 mar nem kell sok


----------



## esün (2010 Július 5)

esün írta:


> mar nem kell sok


----------



## esün (2010 Július 5)

esün írta:


>


 pus


----------



## esün (2010 Július 5)

esün írta:


> mar nem kell sok


hihi


----------



## esün (2010 Július 5)

esün írta:


> hihi


 üdv mindenkinek


----------



## esün (2010 Július 5)

esün írta:


> üdv mindenkinek


 esö mentes napot kivanok


----------



## esün (2010 Július 5)

esün írta:


> hihi


remelem lehet letolteni majd


----------



## esün (2010 Július 5)

esün írta:


> esö mentes napot kivanok


----------



## esün (2010 Július 5)

esün írta:


> remelem lehet letolteni majd


----------



## esün (2010 Július 5)

esün írta:


>


----------



## kriszti23 (2010 Július 5)

**

sziasztok


----------



## kriszti23 (2010 Július 5)

esün írta:


>


----------



## kriszti23 (2010 Július 5)

esün írta:


>


 


Én is várom már


----------



## kriszti23 (2010 Július 5)

esün írta:


> esö mentes napot kivanok


 

Nálunk esett az eső!


----------



## Saba77 (2010 Július 5)

Üdv Mindenkinek


----------



## fredi1952 (2010 Július 5)

Szia.
Kár, hogy nem található a szerveren.
Azért köszi.


----------



## Gemma (2010 Július 5)

Szijaa...


----------



## dr.bulldog (2010 Július 5)

én is ittttt


----------



## Lillala (2010 Július 5)

Hello mindenkinek


----------



## vigbernike (2010 Július 5)

melitta írta:


> aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


40


----------



## vigbernike (2010 Július 5)

39


----------



## vigbernike (2010 Július 5)

38


----------



## vigbernike (2010 Július 5)

37


----------



## vigbernike (2010 Július 5)

36


----------



## vigbernike (2010 Július 5)

35


----------



## vigbernike (2010 Július 5)

34


----------



## marisorte (2010 Július 5)

szeretem a titkok és szerelmeket


----------



## vigbernike (2010 Július 5)

33


----------



## marisorte (2010 Július 5)

szia


----------



## vigbernike (2010 Július 5)

32


----------



## vigbernike (2010 Július 5)

31


----------



## vigbernike (2010 Július 5)

30


----------



## vigbernike (2010 Július 5)

29


----------



## vigbernike (2010 Július 5)

28


----------



## vigbernike (2010 Július 5)

27


----------



## vigbernike (2010 Július 5)

26


----------



## vigbernike (2010 Július 5)

25


----------



## vigbernike (2010 Július 5)

24


----------



## vigbernike (2010 Július 5)

23


----------



## vigbernike (2010 Július 5)

22


----------



## vigbernike (2010 Július 5)

21


----------



## rrdiamonds (2010 Július 5)

:idea::idea:


Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


----------



## vigbernike (2010 Július 5)

20


----------



## nevtelenx (2010 Július 5)

juhá


----------



## palika1972 (2010 Július 5)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg



Köszi a lehetőséget


----------



## palika1972 (2010 Július 5)

palika1972 írta:


> Köszi a lehetőséget


----------



## palika1972 (2010 Július 5)

))


----------



## palika1972 (2010 Július 5)

1114


----------



## palika1972 (2010 Július 5)

1116


----------



## palika1972 (2010 Július 5)

1117


----------



## palika1972 (2010 Július 5)

1118


----------



## palika1972 (2010 Július 5)

1119


----------



## palika1972 (2010 Július 5)

1121


----------



## palika1972 (2010 Július 5)

1122


----------



## palika1972 (2010 Július 5)

1123


----------



## palika1972 (2010 Július 5)

1124


----------



## palika1972 (2010 Július 5)

1125


----------



## palika1972 (2010 Július 5)

1126


----------



## palika1972 (2010 Július 5)

:razz::..:1127


----------



## palika1972 (2010 Július 5)

:lol:
1128


----------



## palika1972 (2010 Július 5)

1129


----------



## ÖCSI11 (2010 Július 5)

tuby85 írta:


> Celemony Melodine


 http://www.muzicanti.ro/news.php nez ide bele ott ahol van a donvload attol kezve minden bilentyuzethez progik stb


----------



## Piros Pipacs (2010 Július 5)

1130


----------



## giotti (2010 Július 5)

köszi


----------



## Piros Pipacs (2010 Július 5)

1131


----------



## Piros Pipacs (2010 Július 5)

1132


----------



## giotti (2010 Július 5)

1131 
jön


----------



## ÖCSI11 (2010 Július 5)

sziasztok keresek halgatokat midibe kernem arki segitsen ha tud koszonom elore is


----------



## Piros Pipacs (2010 Július 5)

1313


----------



## gabi1818 (2010 Július 5)

szia


----------



## Kingulica (2010 Július 5)

ooo


----------



## steve176 (2010 Július 5)

Itt vagyok!


----------



## steve176 (2010 Július 5)

Üdvözlet mindenkinek!


----------



## steve176 (2010 Július 5)

juhééééééééééééé


----------



## steve176 (2010 Július 5)

Király ez az oldal


----------



## steve176 (2010 Július 5)

2240


----------



## steve176 (2010 Július 5)

Mindjárt jön a következő


----------



## steve176 (2010 Július 5)

2241


----------



## steve176 (2010 Július 5)

És itt van mégegy


----------



## steve176 (2010 Július 5)

2242


----------



## steve176 (2010 Július 5)

Én szóltam


----------



## thelder (2010 Július 6)

*hello*

én is itt vagyok, de feleslegesnek tartom a 20 hozzászólást... csak mert le akarok szedni egy könyvet?


----------



## thelder (2010 Július 6)

2243 ?


----------



## foodmaster (2010 Július 6)

*még kevés*

Köszi a lehetőséget


----------



## foodmaster (2010 Július 6)

theldernek igaza van, de én még most sem tudok letölteni 25 után sem!


----------



## thelder (2010 Július 6)

mert el kell telnie 2 napnak a regisztrációtól számítva


----------



## thelder (2010 Július 6)

nem szóltam, most látom, hogy már eltelt


----------



## Puszedly72 (2010 Július 6)

hali


----------



## Puszedly72 (2010 Július 6)

Gratulálok. Köszi


----------



## Puszedly72 (2010 Július 6)

Mellitta???)))


----------



## Puszedly72 (2010 Július 6)

4.


----------



## Nyul71 (2010 Július 6)

szia


----------



## keman (2010 Július 6)

Regen regisztraltam, megvan a 20 hozzaszolasom es megsem tudok letolteni!


----------



## Bachus (2010 Július 6)

Igen, köszönöm.


----------



## Bachus (2010 Július 6)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Bachus (2010 Július 6)

Köszi


----------



## Bachus (2010 Július 6)

Oké


----------



## Bachus (2010 Július 6)

Szerintem is.


----------



## tuzesjoco (2010 Július 6)

Köszönöm, hogy itt lehetek


----------



## Bachus (2010 Július 6)

Nálam 15


----------



## Bachus (2010 Július 6)

Egyetértek


----------



## tuzesjoco (2010 Július 6)

milyen szép időnk van


----------



## Bachus (2010 Július 6)

Talán.


----------



## Bachus (2010 Július 6)

Szintén


----------



## Bachus (2010 Július 6)

346974


----------



## Bachus (2010 Július 6)

Aha


----------



## tuzesjoco (2010 Július 6)

magam sem mondhatnám máshogy


----------



## Bachus (2010 Július 6)

3687


----------



## Bachus (2010 Július 6)

Ja


----------



## tuzesjoco (2010 Július 6)

talán, ha húszig számolok...


----------



## Bachus (2010 Július 6)

Oké


----------



## Bachus (2010 Július 6)

szerintem sem.


----------



## tuzesjoco (2010 Július 6)

majd máskor


----------



## Bachus (2010 Július 6)

Igen.


----------



## Bachus (2010 Július 6)

Jó


----------



## tuzesjoco (2010 Július 6)

de nem


----------



## Bachus (2010 Július 6)

Szia


----------



## tuzesjoco (2010 Július 6)

messze van még?


----------



## Bachus (2010 Július 6)

Köszi


----------



## tothr71 (2010 Július 6)

Hajrá Debrecen! LOKI!!!


----------



## tothr71 (2010 Július 6)

Zöld a Posta!


----------



## tuzesjoco (2010 Július 6)

hajrá


----------



## Bachus (2010 Július 6)

Hajrá


----------



## tothr71 (2010 Július 6)

Ja, Magyarországon...


----------



## tuzesjoco (2010 Július 6)

meg piros


----------



## Bachus (2010 Július 6)

Nálam is.


----------



## tuzesjoco (2010 Július 6)

miért nem dolgozol


----------



## Bachus (2010 Július 6)

Már nem nagyon.


----------



## tothr71 (2010 Július 6)

Ma meccs. Nézzétek!


----------



## tuzesjoco (2010 Július 6)

mindjárt ebéd


----------



## tothr71 (2010 Július 6)

Lassan itt a VB vége.


----------



## tuzesjoco (2010 Július 6)

csak egy óra


----------



## tothr71 (2010 Július 6)

Ki fog nyerni?


----------



## tuzesjoco (2010 Július 6)

ki játszik


----------



## tothr71 (2010 Július 6)

Szerintem a németek.


----------



## tothr71 (2010 Július 6)

Uru - Holland?


----------



## tothr71 (2010 Július 6)

Csaszi bejött.


----------



## tothr71 (2010 Július 6)

Adj neki pénzt.


----------



## tothr71 (2010 Július 6)

Kínai?


----------



## tothr71 (2010 Július 6)

Majd jövőhéten


----------



## tuzesjoco (2010 Július 6)

remélem


----------



## tuzesjoco (2010 Július 6)

lehet macska


----------



## tothr71 (2010 Július 6)

Jó a fizu a Postánál?


----------



## tothr71 (2010 Július 6)

Gondolom jól fizetnek...


----------



## tuzesjoco (2010 Július 6)

még 5 van...


----------



## tuzesjoco (2010 Július 6)

nem tudhatom


----------



## tothr71 (2010 Július 6)

Na már közel a vég...


----------



## tothr71 (2010 Július 6)

Ja + 2 napocska is...


----------



## tuzesjoco (2010 Július 6)

majd rákérdezek


----------



## tothr71 (2010 Július 6)

Ez már 20!


----------



## tuzesjoco (2010 Július 6)

lehetséges


----------



## tothr71 (2010 Július 6)

Remélem ez így megfelel.


----------



## tuzesjoco (2010 Július 6)

én is remélem


----------



## tuzesjoco (2010 Július 6)

na még egy


----------



## Ernus (2010 Július 6)

*De, igen. Szia.*

:55:


acsosa írta:


> Soha senki nem reagál semmire


----------



## davidub (2010 Július 6)

Jó


----------



## Nyul71 (2010 Július 6)

.)


----------



## pappszy (2010 Július 6)

*Szevasztok*



Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


.


----------



## Nyul71 (2010 Július 6)

naaa már megvan a 20 és mégse(


----------



## Ficium (2010 Július 6)




----------



## Ficium (2010 Július 6)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Ficium (2010 Július 6)

Nagyon jó ez a fórum


----------



## Ficium (2010 Július 6)

Sok, értékes anyag elérhető


----------



## Kitycat (2010 Július 6)




----------



## Ficium (2010 Július 6)




----------



## Kitycat (2010 Július 6)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Ficium (2010 Július 6)




----------



## Ficium (2010 Július 6)

Szia KityCat!


----------



## Ficium (2010 Július 6)

Szintén gyűjtesz?


----------



## Kitycat (2010 Július 6)

Tetszik az oldal


----------



## Ficium (2010 Július 6)

:d


----------



## Kitycat (2010 Július 6)

örülök hogy rábukkantam


----------



## Ficium (2010 Július 6)

Jók a programok.


----------



## Kitycat (2010 Július 6)

Szintén gyűjtögetek


----------



## Ficium (2010 Július 6)

Csatlakozok Kityvat-hez


----------



## Kitycat (2010 Július 6)

Nem lenne rossz belekukkantani 1-2 dologba mielőtt megveszem


----------



## Ficium (2010 Július 6)

Kitycat-hez is.


----------



## Ficium (2010 Július 6)

Csak kár, hogy ki kell várni a 20 sec-et.


----------



## Kitycat (2010 Július 6)

látom le vagyok maradva tőled


----------



## Ficium (2010 Július 6)

Ebből a 20 hozzászólásból már ki is tűnik, hogy ki milyen ember?


----------



## Kitycat (2010 Július 6)

de majd behozlak


----------



## Ficium (2010 Július 6)

Igen, húzzál bele.


----------



## Ficium (2010 Július 6)

Melyik anyagra fáj a fogad?


----------



## Ficium (2010 Július 6)

Én, most angyal témakörben keresek...


----------



## Kitycat (2010 Július 6)

A villámtolvajra


----------



## Kitycat (2010 Július 6)

Már szemezek vele egy ideje, de gondoltam előbb megkukkolom, fáztam már rá


----------



## Ficium (2010 Július 6)

Canada-ba is érdemes lenni szétnézni egy kicsit


----------



## Ficium (2010 Július 6)

Villámtolvaj? Nem hallottam még róla.


----------



## Ficium (2010 Július 6)

Miről szól?


----------



## Ficium (2010 Július 6)

Tényleg borzalom, hogy mibe kerülnek a könyvek.


----------



## Ficium (2010 Július 6)

Hoppá, már túl is toltam. 
Hiába, jó társaságban, repülnek a hozzászólások...


----------



## Kitycat (2010 Július 6)

bár még majd kell a kétnapos reg


----------



## mano-mama (2010 Július 6)

Köszi Melitta!


----------



## Kitycat (2010 Július 6)

kicsit lassú vok, nem hiába munka közben kicsit nehézkes


----------



## Ficium (2010 Július 6)

Igen, sajnos még kell várni.


----------



## Kitycat (2010 Július 6)

haza akarok menniiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## Kitycat (2010 Július 6)

egyszer már idetaláltam csak nem vettem fel könyvjelzőnek az oldalt én balga


----------



## Kitycat (2010 Július 6)

na már nincs sok hátra


----------



## Kitycat (2010 Július 6)

1 megérett a meggy


----------



## Kitycat (2010 Július 6)

2 csipkebokor vessző


----------



## Kitycat (2010 Július 6)

3 te vagy az én párom


----------



## Kitycat (2010 Július 6)

4 megcsípett egy légy


----------



## Kitycat (2010 Július 6)

5 virágzik a tök


----------



## Kitycat (2010 Július 6)

21


----------



## neopici (2010 Július 6)

*jelenlét*

itt vagyok, mosolygok, örömömben áradok


----------



## neopici (2010 Július 6)

jelen 2


----------



## neopici (2010 Július 6)

jelen3


----------



## neopici (2010 Július 6)

jelen 4


----------



## neopici (2010 Július 6)

jelen 5


----------



## neopici (2010 Július 6)

örülök nekten


----------



## neopici (2010 Július 6)

itt vagyok, alássan jelentem


----------



## neopici (2010 Július 6)

tíz üzenetem már megvan!!


----------



## takacs lorant (2010 Július 6)

Jo napot kivánok Felvidekrol...


----------



## takacs lorant (2010 Július 6)

szeretnek agy konyvet letolteni innen...


----------



## takacs lorant (2010 Július 6)

ezert kellenek a hozzászolasaim...


----------



## takacs lorant (2010 Július 6)

tehat gyujtogetem...


----------



## takacs lorant (2010 Július 6)

ha esetleg valakit idegesitek, elnezeset kerem...


----------



## takacs lorant (2010 Július 6)

...15...szep napot mindenkinek...


----------



## takacs lorant (2010 Július 6)

*1 Jézus mondta: A kereső ne hagyja abba a keresést, amíg (nem) talál, és ha talált, megzavarodik, és ha megzavarodott, csodálkozni fog, és királlyá lesz a mindenségen.*
*(Mt 7,7; Lk 11,9)*


----------



## takacs lorant (2010 Július 6)

* 2 Jézus mondta: Ha azt mondják, akik előttetek járnak: "íme, a királyság az égben van", akkor a madarak meg fognak előzni titeket az égben. Ha azt mondják nektek, hogy a tengerben van, akkor a halak meg fognak előzni titeket. Ám a királyság bennetek és kívületek van. Ha megismeritek magatokat, akkor megismertettek, és fölismeritek, hogy az élő Atyának a fiai vagytok. De ha nem **ismeritek meg magatokat, akkor szegénységben lesztek, és ti magatok lesztek a szegénység.*
*(Lk 17,20-21)*


----------



## takacs lorant (2010 Július 6)

* 3 Jézus mondta: Nem fog habozni a vén az ő napjaiban megkérdezni egy kisgyermeket - egy hétnapos kicsit - az élet helye felől, és élni fog. Sok első lesz utolsóvá, és egyes-egyedül lesznek.*
*(Mk 10,31; Lk 23,30; Mt 11,25; Mk 10,14; Mt 20,16)*


----------



## takacs lorant (2010 Július 6)

*4 Jézus mondta: Ismerd meg, ami színed előtt van, és ami előled elrejtett, nyilvánvalóvá lesz ra. Ugyanis nincsen semmi, ami el van rejtve, és ne lenne nyilvánvalóvá.*
*(Mk 4,22; Lk 12,2)*


----------



## takacs lorant (2010 Július 6)

* 5 A tanítványai megkérdezték őt, s mondták neki: Akarod hogy böjtöljünk? És miképpen imádkozzunk és adjunk alamizsnát? És mely ételekre ügyeljünk? Jézus mondta: Ne hazudjatok, és ne tegyétek azt, amit gyűlöltök, mert mindenek nyilvánvalóak az ég előtt. Ugyanis nincsen semmi, ami el van rejtve, és ne lenne nyilvánvalóvá; és nincsen semmi, ami beborított, és leleplezés nélkül fog maradni.*
*(Mt 10,26; 6,1-18)*


----------



## takacs lorant (2010 Július 6)

*6 Jézus mondta: Boldog az oroszlán, amelyet az ember megeszik, és az oroszlán emberré fog válni; és átkozott az ember, akit az oroszlán megeszik, és az oroszlán* emberré fog válni.*
* 7 És mondta: Az ember hasonlít egy bölcs halászhoz, aki kivetette a hálóját a tengeren; kihúzta azt a tengerből, és az kis halakkal volt teli. A bölcs halász talált köztük egy nagy, jó halat. Az összes kicsiny halat bevetette a tenger m[ély]ére; zokszó nélkül a nagy halat választotta. Akinek füle van a hallásra,*
*hallja!*
*(Mt 13,47-50; Mk 4,9)*


----------



## takacs lorant (2010 Július 6)

* 8 Jézus mondta: Íme, kiment a vető, megtöltötte a kezét, és vetett. Ám néhány az útra esett; jöttek a madarak, és fölcsipegették azokat. Mások a sziklára estek, és nem eresztettek gyökeret a földbe, és nem növesztettek kalászt az ég felé. Mások a tövisbokrokba estek, és azok megfojtották a magot, és a féreg fölfalta azokat. És mások a jó földre estek, és az jó gyümölcsöt növesztett az ég felé: és hozott* hatvanszor annyit és százhússzor annyit.*
*(Mk 4,3-8)*


----------



## takacs lorant (2010 Július 6)

* 9 Jézus mondta: Tüzet vetettem a világra, és lám, őrzöm azt (a tüzet), amíg az ég.**
*(Lk 12,49)*


----------



## takacs lorant (2010 Július 6)

* 10 Jézus mondta: Ez az ég el fog múlni, és az, ami az égben van, el fog múlni; és a halottak nem élnek*, és az élők nem fognak meghalni. Amikor megettétek a halottat, élővé tettétek őt. Ha világosságban lesztek, mit fogtok tenni? Ama napon, amikor egyek vagytok - váltatok kettővé. Ha pedig kettővé*
*váltatok, mit fogtok tenni?*
*(Mk 13,31; Mt 16,28; 1 Thessz 4,15)*


----------



## takacs lorant (2010 Július 6)

*11 A tanítványok mondták Jézusnak: Tudjuk, hogy el fogsz menni tőlük. Ki az aki nagy lesz fölöttünk?*
* Jézus mondta nekik: Ahonnan jöttetek és (ahová) menni fogtom, az Jakab, az igaz, ami miatt az ég és a föld keletkezett.*
*(Mk 9,34; 10,35-45; Jn 14,5)*


----------



## takacs lorant (2010 Július 6)

* 12 Jézus mondta a tanítványainak: Tegyetek összehasonlítást, és mondjátok meg nekem, kire hasonlítok? Mondta neki Simon Péter: Egy igaz angyalhoz hasonlítasz. Mondta neki Máté: Egy emberhez hasonlítasz, (aki) értelmes filozófus. Mondta neki Tamás: Ó Mester, egyáltalán nem fogja elviselni a szám azt, hogy kimondjam, kire hasonlítasz. Jézus mondta: Én nem vagyok a mestered, mivel ittál - és megmámorosodtál – a forrásból, amely föltör; én mértem ki azt.*
*(Mk 8,27-30; Jn 4,14)*


----------



## takacs lorant (2010 Július 6)

* 13 És fogta őt, visszavonult, és mondott neki három szót. Amikor pedig Tamás a társaihoz ment, megkérdezték őt: Mit mondott neked Jézus? Mondta nekik Tamás: Ha megmondok nektek egyet azokból a szavakból, amiket mondott nekem, követ fogtok ragadni, rám vetitek (azokat), és tűz jön ki a*
*kövekből, s meg fog égetni titeket.*
*(Jn 8,59; 10,31)*


----------



## takacs lorant (2010 Július 6)

* 14 Jézus mondta nekik: Ha böjtöltök, bűnt nemzetek magatoknak, és ha imádkoztok, megítéltettek, és ha alamizsnát adtok, rosszat tesztek lelketeknek. És ha bejártok minden földet, és vándoroltok a vidékeken, ha befogadnak titeket, azt, amit elétek adnak, egyétek meg! - A köztük levő betegeket*
*gyógyítsátok! - Mert nem az tesz titeket tisztátalanná, ami szájatokon bemegy, hanem ami kijön a szájatokon, az az, ami tisztátalanná tesz titeket.*
*(Mk 2,18-22; 7,15; Lk 10,8-9)*


----------



## takacs lorant (2010 Július 6)

* 15 Jézus mondta: ha látjátok azt, aki nem asszonytól született, vessétek magatokat arcotokra, s imádjátok őt! Ő a ti Atyátok!*


----------



## takacs lorant (2010 Július 6)

* 16 Jézus mondta: Talán azt gondolják az emberek, hogy (azért) jöttem, hogy békét vessek a világra, és nem tudják, hogy (azért) jöttem, hogy meghasonlásokat vessek a földre, tüzet, kardot, háborúságot. Mert öten leszne[k] egy házban, három lesz kettő ellen, és kettő lesz három ellen, az apa*
*a fiú ellen, és a fiú az apa ellen, és meg fognak állni, midőn egyedül lesznek.*
*(Mt 10,34-36; Lk 12,49-53)*


----------



## BiGFooT (2010 Július 6)

Hellly, ez így hirtelen gondolkodóba ejti az embert.
egy részét most olvastam először.


----------



## takacs lorant (2010 Július 6)

ezt nekem irtad?


----------



## MsSila (2010 Július 6)

üdv


----------



## MsSila (2010 Július 6)

"Okos, aki érti az embereket;
aki önmagát érti: ihletett.
Hatalmas, aki másokat legyőz;
aki önmagát legyőzi: erős.
Aki törekszik: nincs híján akaratnak;
aki megelégszik: gazdag.
Aki nem veszti természetét: hosszúéletű;
aki nem veszti emlékezetét: örökéletű."
Lao Ce - Tao te king - 33


----------



## MsSila (2010 Július 6)

Az ég alatt a leggyengébbek
átfúrják, ami legkeményebb:
mindenben fészke van a nemlétnek,
ereje a nem-cselekvésnek.
Szó nélküli tanítással
s a nem-cselekvés hatalmával
mi sem mérkőzhet e világban.
Lao Ce - Tao te king - 43


----------



## MsSila (2010 Július 6)

"Ahogy egy hullám, úgy egyetlen érzelem sem képes sokáig megtartani egyedi formáját."
Henry Ward Beecher


----------



## MsSila (2010 Július 6)

"Soha ne felejtsd el, hogy egy ember mit mond neked, amikor dühös."
Henry Ward Beecher


----------



## MsSila (2010 Július 6)

"Mikor a szépet megismerik,
felbukkan a rút is;
mikor a jót megismerik,
felbukkan a rossz is.
Lét és nemlét szüli egymást,
nehéz és könnyű megalkotja egymást,
hosszú és rövid alakítja egymást,
magas és mély kulcsolja egymást,
sok hang összeolvasztja egymást,
korábbi s későbbi követi egymást.
Ezért a bölcs
sürgés nélkül működik,
szó nélkül tanít,
nézi az áramlást és hagyja, nem erőlködik,
alkot, de művét nem birtokolja,
cselekszik, de nem ragaszkodik,
beteljesült művét nem félti,
s mert magának nem őrzi,
el se veszíti."
Lao Ce - Tao te king - 2


----------



## MsSila (2010 Július 6)

"Örök az ég és örök a föld.
Azért örök az ég s a föld,
mert nem önmagukért élnek,
ezért nem fogy belőlük az élet.
Éppígy a bölcs:
hátrahúzódik, ezért halad,
nem őrzi magát, ezért megmarad.
Így van:
saját érdeke nem űzi sose,
ezért teljesül saját érdeke."
Lao Ce - Tao te king - 7


----------



## MsSila (2010 Július 6)

"Aki teste-lelke egységét megőrzi,
azt a kétség nem bontja meg.
Aki természetét szelíddé simítja,
egyszerű, mint az újszülött gyerek.
Aki látását megtisztítja,
elkerüli a tévedéseket.
A nép megnyerése, ország kormányzása
nem kíván tudós elméletet.
Ég s föld kapui nyílnak-csukódnak,
nyugalmasak és békességesek.
E tudásból kibontakozik
a sürgés-nélküli cselekedet.
Megszülni és felnevelni,
létrehozni és nem kívánni,
megalkotni és nem birtokolni,
hatalmaskodás nélkül vezetni:
ezt kell a legnagyobb jónak nevezni."
Lao Ce - Tao te king - 10


----------



## MsSila (2010 Július 6)

"Látást az öt szín tompít,
hallást az öt hang tompít,
ízlést az öt íz tompít,
a vágtatás, vadászat megbolondít,
a nehezen elérhető mind bűnbe lódít.
Ezért a bölcs
nem a szemét, inkább a gyomrát tömi,
neki nem a távoli kell, hanem a közeli."
Lao Ce - Tao te king - 12


----------



## MsSila (2010 Július 6)

A kicsinyek tudták, hogy vannak nagyok.
Szerették, felemelték,
aztán rettegték,
végül megvetették.
Aki hűtlen,
hívet nem lel.
De ha ígérete szerint cselekszik,
munkája sikerül, érdeme növekszik,
és a nép azt mondja rája:
"A természet útját járja".

Lao Ce - Tao te king - 17


----------



## MsSila (2010 Július 6)




----------



## MsSila (2010 Július 6)

kissé kifogytam a közlendőből


----------



## MsSila (2010 Július 6)

a Tao te king egyébként egy nagyon hasznos olvasmány


----------



## MsSila (2010 Július 6)

még 7 üzenet


----------



## MsSila (2010 Július 6)

6


----------



## MsSila (2010 Július 6)

5


----------



## MsSila (2010 Július 6)

4


----------



## MsSila (2010 Július 6)

3


----------



## MsSila (2010 Július 6)

2


----------



## MsSila (2010 Július 6)

1


----------



## MsSila (2010 Július 6)

és megvan


----------



## manóbenci (2010 Július 6)

király az oldal


----------



## manóbenci (2010 Július 6)

9


----------



## manóbenci (2010 Július 6)

8


----------



## manóbenci (2010 Július 6)

16


----------



## manóbenci (2010 Július 6)

15


----------



## manóbenci (2010 Július 6)

14


----------



## manóbenci (2010 Július 6)

13


----------



## manóbenci (2010 Július 6)

12


----------



## manóbenci (2010 Július 6)

11


----------



## manóbenci (2010 Július 6)

10


----------



## manóbenci (2010 Július 6)

92


----------



## manóbenci (2010 Július 6)

82


----------



## manóbenci (2010 Július 6)

7


----------



## manóbenci (2010 Július 6)

6


----------



## manóbenci (2010 Július 6)

5


----------



## manóbenci (2010 Július 6)

4


----------



## manóbenci (2010 Július 6)

3


----------



## manóbenci (2010 Július 6)

2


----------



## manóbenci (2010 Július 6)

1


----------



## manóbenci (2010 Július 6)

gkgdfuzgél


----------



## manóbenci (2010 Július 6)

fkldfjkshjsj


----------



## manóbenci (2010 Július 6)

564654


----------



## manóbenci (2010 Július 6)

51616236


----------



## manóbenci (2010 Július 6)

8911365


----------



## ceceicica (2010 Július 6)

hnoljk


----------



## ceceicica (2010 Július 6)

4651561


----------



## ceceicica (2010 Július 6)

14651564


----------



## ceceicica (2010 Július 6)

146951


----------



## ceceicica (2010 Július 6)

561469


----------



## ceceicica (2010 Július 6)

14894961


----------



## ceceicica (2010 Július 6)

1464165


----------



## ceceicica (2010 Július 6)

1563458


----------



## ceceicica (2010 Július 6)

134845


----------



## ceceicica (2010 Július 6)

fkjjk


----------



## ceceicica (2010 Július 6)

jcdkoél


----------



## ceceicica (2010 Július 6)

éagahgajgla


----------



## ceceicica (2010 Július 6)

aga54ag


----------



## ceceicica (2010 Július 6)

agagafhf


----------



## ceceicica (2010 Július 6)

daggafhadfas


----------



## ceceicica (2010 Július 6)

874789546


----------



## ceceicica (2010 Július 6)

14964161


----------



## ceceicica (2010 Július 6)

45616514651456


----------



## ceceicica (2010 Július 6)

165156


----------



## Czaga (2010 Július 6)

Nagyon segitö kész vagy Köszönöm!


----------



## Czaga (2010 Július 6)

Be hogyan lehet elérni a tényleges hozzászólási számot?


----------



## Czaga (2010 Július 6)

Sziasztok Miért ilyen nehéz????


----------



## nyka1988 (2010 Július 6)

*hát igen*

valahogy igy?


----------



## nyka1988 (2010 Július 6)

*g*

gggg


----------



## nyka1988 (2010 Július 6)

*ss*

[qsssss


----------



## nyka1988 (2010 Július 6)

*ff*

[ffffffffffff


----------



## nyka1988 (2010 Július 6)

*2*

22222222222


----------



## nyka1988 (2010 Július 6)

2222222222222222223333333


----------



## nyka1988 (2010 Július 6)

hhhhh144111111111


----------



## nyka1988 (2010 Július 6)

424241541


----------



## nyka1988 (2010 Július 6)

4527414


----------



## nyka1988 (2010 Július 6)

hjk5577586752


----------



## nyka1988 (2010 Július 6)

cvbjnsyfgjyaf


----------



## nyka1988 (2010 Július 6)

vhbjnxvnn


----------



## nyka1988 (2010 Július 6)

gjulkgvkg


----------



## nyka1988 (2010 Július 6)

yx byxcby


----------



## nyka1988 (2010 Július 6)

124543


----------



## nyka1988 (2010 Július 6)

241224


----------



## nyka1988 (2010 Július 6)

1201045


----------



## szszabolcs18 (2010 Július 6)

Üdv! Erdélyországból!


----------



## szszabolcs18 (2010 Július 6)

1


----------



## szszabolcs18 (2010 Július 6)

2


----------



## szszabolcs18 (2010 Július 6)

3


----------



## nyka1988 (2010 Július 6)

5455414


----------



## nyka1988 (2010 Július 6)

125245


----------



## nyka1988 (2010 Július 6)

213125


----------



## regekregek (2010 Július 6)

1


----------



## regekregek (2010 Július 6)

2


----------



## regekregek (2010 Július 6)

3


----------



## regekregek (2010 Július 6)

4


----------



## regekregek (2010 Július 6)

5


----------



## regekregek (2010 Július 6)

6 ennek mi értelme van???


----------



## regekregek (2010 Július 6)

7


----------



## Brain75 (2010 Július 6)

*próba*

1


----------



## regekregek (2010 Július 6)

8


----------



## regekregek (2010 Július 6)

9


----------



## Brain75 (2010 Július 6)

2


----------



## regekregek (2010 Július 6)

32234


----------



## Brain75 (2010 Július 6)

3


----------



## regekregek (2010 Július 6)

45654


----------



## Brain75 (2010 Július 6)

4


----------



## regekregek (2010 Július 6)

546


----------



## Brain75 (2010 Július 6)

5


----------



## regekregek (2010 Július 6)

fg7567


----------



## Brain75 (2010 Július 6)

6


----------



## regekregek (2010 Július 6)

jkjh


----------



## Brain75 (2010 Július 6)

7


----------



## regekregek (2010 Július 6)

mjhm


----------



## Brain75 (2010 Július 6)

8


----------



## regekregek (2010 Július 6)

uioui


----------



## regekregek (2010 Július 6)

jh


----------



## Brain75 (2010 Július 6)

9


----------



## regekregek (2010 Július 6)

..,


----------



## regekregek (2010 Július 6)

na végre...


----------



## Brain75 (2010 Július 6)

10


----------



## Brain75 (2010 Július 6)

11


----------



## Brain75 (2010 Július 6)

12


----------



## Brain75 (2010 Július 6)

13


----------



## Brain75 (2010 Július 6)

14


----------



## Brain75 (2010 Július 6)

15


----------



## Brain75 (2010 Július 6)

16


----------



## Brain75 (2010 Július 6)

17


----------



## Brain75 (2010 Július 6)

18


----------



## Brain75 (2010 Július 6)

19


----------



## Brain75 (2010 Július 6)

20


----------



## Agibaba1982 (2010 Július 6)

Üdv!


----------



## anettésfifi (2010 Július 6)

sziasztok. én is gyarapítgatom a kommenteket a letöltéshez

sziasztok Anett vagyok!Új tag,ezért mindenkit üdvözlök!!!!!!

rólam:általában nagyon sokat dolgozok, de most épp a szabadságomat töltöm.amugy nagyon szeretem a kutyákat!!!!nekem is van kettő!!!!

sziasztok karaoke zenék letöltése közben bukkantam rá erre az oldalra.gyüjtöm a kommenteket, hogy le is tudjak tölteni egyet-kettőt.
remélem jó buli lesz!!!


----------



## NLPÉPA (2010 Július 6)

A valódi Guru nem a kék ég magasságaiban él. Szívünk legmélyén lakik.
Kétszer nem léphetsz ugyanabba a folyóba (Hérakleitosz), de néha egyszer sem (Théna).
Nem létezik a büntetés, csak a felismerés létezik.
A szavaknak ereje van. Ha kimondod őket, már nem vonhatod vissza.
A Föld a virágokkal mosolyog ránk.


----------



## zsonya (2010 Július 6)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg



Sziasztok!

Tudnátok nekem segíteni, hogy most akkor hogy is működik ez a 20 hozzászólás dolog... Elég régóta regisztrálva vagyok, és egyszerűen még mindig nem tudtam eljutni odáig, hogy amit keresek, le tudjam tölteni.

Persze, elsősorban nemcsak ezért regisztráltam, de elég sok olyan dolgot találtam itt, amit máshol nem, és örülnék neki, ha sikerülhetne mindez.

Előre is köszönöm a segítséget.

Üdv: Zsolt


----------



## kyoko1988 (2010 Július 6)

igeeeen


----------



## zsonya (2010 Július 6)

hogy s mint?


----------



## zsonya (2010 Július 6)

Hollandia - Uruguay...


----------



## Truzsi (2010 Július 6)

az még rendben van, ha le szeretnénk tölteni, de hogyan lehet fel tölteni? nekem van néhány könyvem és azokat, cserébe, hálából...


----------



## zsonya (2010 Július 6)

Holnap meg Németország - Spanyolország...


----------



## Truzsi (2010 Július 6)

márcsak 6


----------



## Truzsi (2010 Július 6)

5


----------



## zsonya (2010 Július 6)

Ki mit tippel?


----------



## kyoko1988 (2010 Július 6)

én magamnak vágom össze, nero-val


----------



## zsonya (2010 Július 6)

Hollandia - Németország... szerintem...


----------



## zsonya (2010 Július 6)

3


----------



## zsonya (2010 Július 6)

2


----------



## zsonya (2010 Július 6)

1


----------



## zsonya (2010 Július 6)

0


----------



## Truzsi (2010 Július 6)

4


----------



## Truzsi (2010 Július 6)

3


----------



## Truzsi (2010 Július 6)

2


----------



## Truzsi (2010 Július 6)

1


----------



## Gyongyi85 (2010 Július 6)

köszönöm a segítaéget, meg van a fele


----------



## Aston1 (2010 Július 6)

\\m/


imrus írta:


> 2 szia jelen


----------



## Aston1 (2010 Július 6)

zzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## petersen0001 (2010 Július 6)

Jó az oldal!
Köszönöm!


----------



## szunyogo (2010 Július 7)

sziasztok
orulok,hogy ratalaltam erre az oldalra
koszonom


----------



## zsofica115 (2010 Július 7)

jó estét


----------



## zsofica115 (2010 Július 7)

4. hozzászólás


----------



## rainheart (2010 Július 7)

21


----------



## cargosgr (2010 Július 7)

En mar a 21-iket taposom, de a rendszer meg mindig reklamal, vegtelenul szomoru vagyok.


----------



## Tokosaba (2010 Július 7)

üdv


----------



## Mcecil (2010 Július 7)

okos ötlet


----------



## Mcecil (2010 Július 7)

túsztörténet nemtetszett !


----------



## Mcecil (2010 Július 7)

köszönöm


----------



## Mcecil (2010 Július 7)

ok


----------



## scanman (2010 Július 7)

Ha már jelenléti ív: Itt vagyok


----------



## scanman (2010 Július 7)

Jah, sziasztok egyébként


----------



## scanman (2010 Július 7)

Szép reggelt mindenkinek


----------



## száhuj (2010 Július 7)

*üzenet*

Hogy fog összejönni a 20 hozzászólás ...


----------



## száhuj (2010 Július 7)

*üzenet*

Nem volt valami jobb ötlet erre?


----------



## száhuj (2010 Július 7)

*üzenet*

Nem akartam,hogy úgy fessen mintha csak a letöltések miatt regiztem volna de vannak olyan kedvenceim, amiket sehol máshol nem találok.


----------



## száhuj (2010 Július 7)

*üzenet*

Legyen szép a napotok!


----------



## száhuj (2010 Július 7)

*üzenet*

Mert talán túl bonyolult ...


----------



## száhuj (2010 Július 7)

*üzenet*

Nem akartam,hogy úgy fessen mintha csak a letöltések miatt regiztem volna de vannak olyan kedvenceim, amiket sehol máshol nem találok meg ... )


----------



## száhuj (2010 Július 7)

*üzenet*

Szép napot Mindenkinek!


----------



## száhuj (2010 Július 7)

*üzenet*

Mosoly legyen az arcotokon!


----------



## száhuj (2010 Július 7)

*üzenet*

Köszönöm szépen a lehetőséget!!!


----------



## száhuj (2010 Július 7)

*üzenet*

Köszönjük szépen!


----------



## száhuj (2010 Július 7)

*üzenet*

Többen vagyunk így ezzel ...


----------



## száhuj (2010 Július 7)

*üznet*

Nagyon segítőkész vagy!


----------



## száhuj (2010 Július 7)

*üzenet*

This is the beggining of a beautiful new friendship.


----------



## száhuj (2010 Július 7)

*üzenet*

Az élet röpke dráma, csak egyszer játszák, nincs több előadása.


----------



## száhuj (2010 Július 7)

*üzenet*

Talán túl egyszerű.


----------



## fallamanuel (2010 Július 7)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Amarillia (2010 Július 7)

**

Szép napot kívánok mindenkinek kiss:!:


----------



## kisgezakisgeza (2010 Július 7)

1


----------



## Nefelejtcs (2010 Július 7)

Sziasztok! én is itt vagyok.


----------



## Nefelejtcs (2010 Július 7)

1


----------



## lizbet01 (2010 Július 7)

*Beköszönés*

Nagyon nehezen jutottam el eddig a pontig, hogy köszönhetek.
Kellemes napot kívánok az eső ellenére is, itt nálunk esik és hűvös van. üdv lizbet01


----------



## Nefelejtcs (2010 Július 7)

ez egy kicsit fárasztó így


----------



## Nefelejtcs (2010 Július 7)

2


----------



## Nefelejtcs (2010 Július 7)

3


----------



## Nefelejtcs (2010 Július 7)

csak összejön majd


----------



## Nefelejtcs (2010 Július 7)

4


----------



## Nefelejtcs (2010 Július 7)

remélem ezután már működni fog majd minden


----------



## Nefelejtcs (2010 Július 7)

5. üzenet


----------



## lizbet01 (2010 Július 7)

Most mit kell tennem? Jó akkor bemutatkozom.
1946 szeptember hetedikén Kiskunhalason jöttem a világra, iskoláimat is ott végeztem el, majd ezelőtt harminc éve úgy éreztem új hazát kell keresni. Elindúltam és Szarvason kötöttem ki, 21 éve, azóta itt élek a Körösök csodálatos ölelélésében. Talán a levegő, talán a víz, avagy a buja növényzet kényszerített arra, hogy 10-15 éve intenziven el kezdtem írogatni. Ma már tagja vagyok a Batsány-Cserhát Művész Körnek Budapesten és a debreceni csoport Alföldi Tollforgatók Lapjának, rendszeresen publikálok. A Cserhát Művész Kör Cserhát djban részesített,majd nivó dajjal és az ART-dij arany fokozatával tüntetett ki. Tagja vagyok a Főnix Dalának Debrecenben, hol szintén rendeszresen publikálok. Szép elismeréseket kaptam az Accordia Kiadótól is ahol rendszeres társszerzője vagyok évi két kötet Antológiának.


----------



## Nefelejtcs (2010 Július 7)

6. üzenet


----------



## Nefelejtcs (2010 Július 7)

végre kisütött a nap


----------



## Nefelejtcs (2010 Július 7)

már csak 8 kell


----------



## Nefelejtcs (2010 Július 7)

7


----------



## Nefelejtcs (2010 Július 7)

6 van még hátra


----------



## Nefelejtcs (2010 Július 7)

5 kell még a boldogsághoz


----------



## Nefelejtcs (2010 Július 7)

már csak 4


----------



## lizbet01 (2010 Július 7)

Kedvenc időtöltésem az írogatás mellett

A Net, mely általában irodalom irányú cimem. várok minden érdeklődőt. 
Mottom
"A szeretet egy izzó gyöngysor,bennünk él, de tagadjuk olykor.,Gyakran fuldoklunk szürke szmogtól,mégis leheljük a kormot.,Bemocskoljuk, mit Isten adott!",Nagy Erzsébet /lizbet01/


----------



## Nefelejtcs (2010 Július 7)

már csak 3


----------



## Nefelejtcs (2010 Július 7)

és kettő ))))))


----------



## Nefelejtcs (2010 Július 7)

bocs, de nem, éppen dolgozok
és gyorsan kellene valami


----------



## Nefelejtcs (2010 Július 7)

sajnálom, de nem én találtam ki ezt a 20 üzenetes szabályt


----------



## Mcecil (2010 Július 7)

joók


----------



## lizbet01 (2010 Július 7)

Kedves Nefelejcs ez ilyen egyszerű semmi szöveg megszámozott keretek és meglesz a 2o bejegyzés, hát nem is tudom. Én kissé meg vagyok lepődve ezeken a komplikált lehetőségeken.


----------



## lizbet01 (2010 Július 7)

Hát elég nevetséges, gondolom valamiféle biztonsággal takarják az ötletet, de szerintem aki ezt fel akarja tőrni úgyis megteszi ha vírust akar beküldeni azt is megteszi szakértője az internet efajta felhasználásának


----------



## lizbet01 (2010 Július 7)

Drága Nefelejcs neked már megvan viszlát kellemes napod legyen


----------



## lizbet01 (2010 Július 7)

*üzi*

Úgy látom egyedül vagyok el engedhetem eső áztatta gondolataimat


----------



## lizbet01 (2010 Július 7)

jó hozzászolok magamhoz nekem nem megy az üres üzizés


----------



## lizbet01 (2010 Július 7)

Az eső esik szomorú az idő és a gondolatok is az idővel együtt szürkülnek be.


----------



## lizbet01 (2010 Július 7)

Van ebbe valami hasznos írogatok itt és talán születik vers is


----------



## lizbet01 (2010 Július 7)

Mert ugye gondolkodás nélkül nem lehet írni és a billentyük kattogása kopogtat ott benn, hogy szülessen valami


----------



## lizbet01 (2010 Július 7)

No lám ha itt végzek papirt és tollat ragadok, hogy a szomorkás felhők mögük előcsalogassam a napot


----------



## lizbet01 (2010 Július 7)

Egyáltalán elolvassa ezt valaki? No nem baj itt egy vers, ne legyen üres számozott ablak.

*Tekinteted keresem* 
Mennyi gyűlölet, mennyi hazugság,
szenvedésre süt fénylő napsugár.
Mennyi eskü, konok megalkuvás,
dübörgő ég az, mely válaszol rá.
Ó, mennyi dal, s mennyi vidám tánc,
de sziklák súlya nehezedik rám!
Az idő húz ezernyi barázdát,
hogy testem megvesse önmagát!
Mennyi ékes csillag ragyog reám,
mind felhőbe rejti büszke arcát.
Mennyi titok, és mennyi boldogság,
mikor tenger kék szemed nevet rám.
Mennyi gyöngy a világegyetemben,
ha felnézek a csillagos égre.
Ott fenn, a tekinteted keresem,
hogy szívemben békén megpihenjen.
Hogy elvigyem az örök mezőre,
édes virágnak fény szigetére.
Feledve hazugságot a sziklát,
legördülő könnyet, szív fájdalmát.

Nagy Erzsébet
Szarvas
/lizbet01/


----------



## tuliani (2010 Július 7)

Sziasztok!Végre nincs kánikula.


----------



## lizbet01 (2010 Július 7)

*Őszi nyár* 
Nyári őszben reszketnek a lombok,
árnyak futnak, belesnek ablakon.
Ne szóljatok!-még végzem a dolgom.
Őszi nyár, tűz jéghegy alatt lobog.

Lobog izzik hamut szór az úton,
néhány garas után vígan futok.
Fel a hegyre, míg lábom bírja,
majd leereszkedek, le a völgybe.

Ereszkedek, ülök a zöld fűben,
előttem lepkék járnak nász táncot.
Hátra vetem büszkén őszes fejem.
Eljárom még én is!-csendben súgom.

Levelek hullnak, én belé rúgok,
testem elnyúlik száraz avaron.
Idő rágta gémberedett csontom,
behunyom szemem, múltban él nászom.

Nyári őszben reszketnek a bokrok.
Adj időt!-fut a szél át a dombon.
Hol megpihenek, majd lépek tovább,
feledésbe merül az őszi nyár.
Nagy Erzsébet
Szarvas
/lizbet01/


----------



## lizbet01 (2010 Július 7)

Szia Tuliani végre nem vagyok egyedül


----------



## lizbet01 (2010 Július 7)

Megvan a 2o üzim és akkor hogyan tovább várni kell 48 órát Köszönöm édes álmokat kívánva tovább lépek


----------



## Szeta1986 (2010 Július 7)

1


----------



## Szeta1986 (2010 Július 7)

2


----------



## Szeta1986 (2010 Július 7)

3


----------



## Szeta1986 (2010 Július 7)

4


----------



## Szeta1986 (2010 Július 7)

5


----------



## abcde7 (2010 Július 7)

*hahó*

alig várom, hogy használjam az oldalt, jónak tűnik!!


----------



## Szeta1986 (2010 Július 7)

6


----------



## Szeta1986 (2010 Július 7)

7


----------



## Szeta1986 (2010 Július 7)

8


----------



## gravit (2010 Július 7)

:d


----------



## Szeta1986 (2010 Július 7)

9


----------



## Szeta1986 (2010 Július 7)

10


----------



## Szeta1986 (2010 Július 7)

11


----------



## Szeta1986 (2010 Július 7)

12


----------



## Szeta1986 (2010 Július 7)

13


----------



## Szeta1986 (2010 Július 7)

14


----------



## Szeta1986 (2010 Július 7)

15


----------



## Szeta1986 (2010 Július 7)

16


----------



## Szeta1986 (2010 Július 7)

17


----------



## Szeta1986 (2010 Július 7)

18


----------



## Szeta1986 (2010 Július 7)

19


----------



## Szeta1986 (2010 Július 7)

20


----------



## varga.atis (2010 Július 7)

**

szió


----------



## varga.atis (2010 Július 7)

szia


----------



## Pingvin12 (2010 Július 7)

Igen, én is ott láttam legutóbb.


----------



## Pingvin12 (2010 Július 7)

ez tényleg jó ötlet


----------



## Pingvin12 (2010 Július 7)

hmm, ez jó.


----------



## Pingvin12 (2010 Július 7)

először a plusz veszed észre, aztán jönnek a minuszok is


----------



## Pingvin12 (2010 Július 7)

vagy bejön a váltás, változtatás...vagy nem.


----------



## szerencse7 (2010 Július 7)

higzvzuv


----------



## szerencse7 (2010 Július 7)

dfhtzjh


----------



## harcosfej (2010 Július 7)

*kották*

Hello!

Köszi a kottákat


----------



## harcosfej (2010 Július 7)

pityu0718 írta:


> A Gyűrűk ura trilógia kottája.


Hello!

Köszi a kottákat.
El tudnád küldeni a Gyűrűk Ura I-ből a Concerting Hobbit nevezetű számot?

Előre is köszi


----------



## harcosfej (2010 Július 7)

Jó a téma!!

Tetszik


----------



## harcosfej (2010 Július 7)

Szia!


----------



## harcosfej (2010 Július 7)

Én például csellózom


----------



## harcosfej (2010 Július 7)

Köszi, király


----------



## juditkecskemet (2010 Július 7)

miért nem birok letölteni, mikor már 20 üzin felül vagyok
??????


----------



## altomano (2010 Július 7)

*koszonom*

Koszonom Melitta! Persze csak most latom, hogy eleg regi ez a hozzaszolas...
En teljesen uj tag vagyok. Eppen tegnap este regisztraltam, mert nagyon erdekelnek a konyvek amelyeket mas tagok mar feltoltottek. 
Remelem en is megoszthatok majd egy nehany masik konyvet , verseket es esetleg kottakat (ha valakit erdekel a zene).

Udvozlettel: Altomano


----------



## virmac (2010 Július 7)

ojje


----------



## eszter0930 (2010 Július 7)

köszi Melitta!


----------



## angyalkám (2010 Július 7)

helló! régen voltam itt! igy sziasztok!


----------



## Prek0 (2010 Július 7)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Serpenrosa (2010 Július 7)

Sziasztok!

Köszönjük Melitta!


----------



## Zsuzsa4031 (2010 Július 7)

Még mindig kevés hozzászólásom van, így csak fúrja az oldalamat a kíváncsiság, - Mit is nem tudok letölteni?


----------



## szcsdm1989 (2010 Július 7)

Kéne 20 hozzászólás köszi


----------



## Serpenrosa (2010 Július 7)

Jó nagy eső volt ma.


----------



## Serpenrosa (2010 Július 7)

Élek


----------



## Serpenrosa (2010 Július 7)

Éden


----------



## Serpenrosa (2010 Július 7)

Élet


----------



## Serpenrosa (2010 Július 7)

Ében


----------



## Serpenrosa (2010 Július 7)

Ékes


----------



## Serpenrosa (2010 Július 7)

Éles


----------



## Serpenrosa (2010 Július 7)

Édes


----------



## Serpenrosa (2010 Július 7)

Ének


----------



## Serpenrosa (2010 Július 7)

Érek


----------



## Serpenrosa (2010 Július 7)

Erek


----------



## Serpenrosa (2010 Július 7)

Egek


----------



## Serpenrosa (2010 Július 7)

Égek


----------



## Serpenrosa (2010 Július 7)

Éger


----------



## Serpenrosa (2010 Július 7)

Egér


----------



## Serpenrosa (2010 Július 7)

Rend


----------



## Serpenrosa (2010 Július 7)

Csend


----------



## Serpenrosa (2010 Július 7)

Cseng


----------



## Serpenrosa (2010 Július 7)

Reng


----------



## Dóka Zsuzsa (2010 Július 7)

Nehezen tudok eligazodni, sajnos.
Remélem, menni fog. A zenével kapcsolatos témák érdekelnek.Udvozlettel, D.Zsuzsa


----------



## Serpenrosa (2010 Július 7)

Fend


----------



## DiamondKate (2010 Július 7)

1


----------



## Fanni:D (2010 Július 7)

miért????


----------



## DiamondKate (2010 Július 7)

2


----------



## sajnos.nem (2010 Július 7)

gonosz


----------



## Zsuzsa4031 (2010 Július 7)

De jó!


----------



## sajnos.nem (2010 Július 7)

tértágító


----------



## sajnos.nem (2010 Július 7)

kirajzolódó bélműködés, szétnéző lárifa


----------



## Zsuzsa4031 (2010 Július 7)

*Jé, mik vannak!*

Csudi ügyes vagy!:!:


----------



## sajnos.nem (2010 Július 7)

kérdőívek összesített nyomatéka, borúgúny


----------



## Zsuzsa4031 (2010 Július 7)

Ügyes vagy. Klassz!


----------



## sajnos.nem (2010 Július 7)

harántmetszeti pofon, négyütemű életkedv, önmegsemmisítő trifla


----------



## Zsuzsa4031 (2010 Július 7)

Csak gyűjtöm a 20 bejegyzést, de különben biztos jó!


----------



## sajnos.nem (2010 Július 7)

kétségek mély nedvei


----------



## sajnos.nem (2010 Július 7)

hosszan hajszolták, kiderült nem érdemes, félholtan feküdt addigra már.


----------



## sajnos.nem (2010 Július 7)

önmaguk háziállatait növesztő nők


----------



## molnar1356 (2010 Július 7)

Sziasztok !

Szeretném minél előbb bekapcsolódni a történésekbe!


----------



## sajnos.nem (2010 Július 7)

kifordított időgép, haszontalan jovőkép


----------



## alani (2010 Július 7)

Köszi


----------



## James86 (2010 Július 7)

1. üzenet


----------



## James86 (2010 Július 7)

2.üzenet


----------



## James86 (2010 Július 7)

3.üzenet


----------



## James86 (2010 Július 7)

20 üzi kell, csak azért
4.üzenet


----------



## James86 (2010 Július 7)

5.üzi


----------



## James86 (2010 Július 7)

6.


----------



## alani (2010 Július 7)

9


----------



## sajnos.nem (2010 Július 7)

temérdek töredék


----------



## alani (2010 Július 7)

10


----------



## James86 (2010 Július 7)

ne hari hogy ezt csinálom de sürgősen kellenének a stílusok, bocsi 
7.


----------



## alani (2010 Július 7)

11


----------



## James86 (2010 Július 7)

8.


----------



## alani (2010 Július 7)

12


----------



## James86 (2010 Július 7)

9.


----------



## alani (2010 Július 7)

13


----------



## James86 (2010 Július 7)

10. aztaaaaaaa


----------



## alani (2010 Július 7)

14


----------



## alani (2010 Július 7)

15


----------



## alani (2010 Július 7)

16


----------



## James86 (2010 Július 7)

11.


----------



## alani (2010 Július 7)

17


----------



## alani (2010 Július 7)

18


----------



## James86 (2010 Július 7)

12


----------



## alani (2010 Július 7)

19


----------



## alani (2010 Július 7)

20


----------



## James86 (2010 Július 7)

13


----------



## James86 (2010 Július 7)

14


----------



## James86 (2010 Július 7)

15


----------



## James86 (2010 Július 7)

16


----------



## James86 (2010 Július 7)

17


----------



## adamsz80 (2010 Július 8)

srgdr


----------



## adamsz80 (2010 Július 8)




----------



## mrton (2010 Július 8)

*11*

1


----------



## mrton (2010 Július 8)

2


----------



## mrton (2010 Július 8)

a


----------



## mrton (2010 Július 8)

b


----------



## adylee1994 (2010 Július 8)

*jjj*

köszi


----------



## mrton (2010 Július 8)

c


----------



## adylee1994 (2010 Július 8)

*aa*

jó oldal


----------



## adylee1994 (2010 Július 8)

*kkk*

köszi mindent


----------



## adylee1994 (2010 Július 8)

*wew*

ez igen


----------



## adylee1994 (2010 Július 8)

*aa*

wwww


----------



## adylee1994 (2010 Július 8)

*oo*

már csak 16


----------



## adylee1994 (2010 Július 8)

uuuiuzt


----------



## mrton (2010 Július 8)

d


----------



## adylee1994 (2010 Július 8)

eerewe


----------



## mrton (2010 Július 8)

e


----------



## adylee1994 (2010 Július 8)

még 14


----------



## mrton (2010 Július 8)

f


----------



## mrton (2010 Július 8)

g


----------



## adylee1994 (2010 Július 8)

13


----------



## adylee1994 (2010 Július 8)

12


----------



## adylee1994 (2010 Július 8)

11


----------



## mrton (2010 Július 8)

h


----------



## adylee1994 (2010 Július 8)

10


----------



## mrton (2010 Július 8)

i


----------



## adylee1994 (2010 Július 8)

9


----------



## adylee1994 (2010 Július 8)

8


----------



## mrton (2010 Július 8)

j


----------



## adylee1994 (2010 Július 8)

7


----------



## adylee1994 (2010 Július 8)

6


----------



## adylee1994 (2010 Július 8)

5


----------



## adylee1994 (2010 Július 8)

4


----------



## adylee1994 (2010 Július 8)

3


----------



## mrton (2010 Július 8)

k


----------



## mrton (2010 Július 8)

l


----------



## adylee1994 (2010 Július 8)

2


----------



## adylee1994 (2010 Július 8)

1


----------



## adylee1994 (2010 Július 8)

jeeeeeee*eeeeeeee*


----------



## mrton (2010 Július 8)

m


----------



## mrton (2010 Július 8)

n


----------



## mrton (2010 Július 8)

o


----------



## mrton (2010 Július 8)

p


----------



## mrton (2010 Július 8)

q


----------



## mrton (2010 Július 8)

r


----------



## mrton (2010 Július 8)

s


----------



## mrton (2010 Július 8)

sz


----------



## pistike75 (2010 Július 8)

Hello!


----------



## pistike75 (2010 Július 8)

Bon Jour!


----------



## pistike75 (2010 Július 8)

Sawadee!


----------



## pistike75 (2010 Július 8)

Szia!


----------



## pistike75 (2010 Július 8)

Jasou!


----------



## pistike75 (2010 Július 8)

kon'nichiwa


----------



## pistike75 (2010 Július 8)

Sava!


----------



## pistike75 (2010 Július 8)

Hi!


----------



## bexyke (2010 Július 8)

1


----------



## Jucus72 (2010 Július 8)

Jelen


----------



## Henczeg (2010 Július 8)

Szebb jövőt!


----------



## bgyurci (2010 Július 8)

*Hello1*

hello1


----------



## bgyurci (2010 Július 8)

Még eccer


----------



## bgyurci (2010 Július 8)

harom


----------



## bgyurci (2010 Július 8)

negy


----------



## bgyurci (2010 Július 8)

ot


----------



## bgyurci (2010 Július 8)

hat


----------



## bgyurci (2010 Július 8)

het


----------



## bgyurci (2010 Július 8)

nyolc


----------



## bgyurci (2010 Július 8)

kilenc


----------



## bgyurci (2010 Július 8)

tííz


----------



## bgyurci (2010 Július 8)

tizenegy


----------



## bgyurci (2010 Július 8)

tizenkettő


----------



## bgyurci (2010 Július 8)

13.


----------



## bgyurci (2010 Július 8)

14.


----------



## bgyurci (2010 Július 8)

15.


----------



## bgyurci (2010 Július 8)

16.


----------



## bgyurci (2010 Július 8)

17.


----------



## bgyurci (2010 Július 8)

18.


----------



## bgyurci (2010 Július 8)

19


----------



## bgyurci (2010 Július 8)

húússz végre )))


----------



## Timiii88 (2010 Július 8)

mar megvan a 20 es megse mukodik(


----------



## Sellaci (2010 Július 8)

Hello World!


----------



## Roninka (2010 Július 8)

szevasztok


----------



## acerhusi (2010 Július 8)

Ilyen képeket


----------



## Niszky (2010 Július 8)

nekem se működik 20 után ááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááá


----------



## Donvito (2010 Július 8)

sziasztok


----------



## Donvito (2010 Július 8)

1


----------



## Donvito (2010 Július 8)

2


----------



## Donvito (2010 Július 8)

3


----------



## Donvito (2010 Július 8)

4


----------



## Donvito (2010 Július 8)

5 ajj de jó lenne már


----------



## Donvito (2010 Július 8)

6


----------



## Donvito (2010 Július 8)

7


----------



## Donvito (2010 Július 8)

8


----------



## Donvito (2010 Július 8)

9


----------



## Donvito (2010 Július 8)

10


----------



## Donvito (2010 Július 8)

11


----------



## Donvito (2010 Július 8)

12


----------



## Donvito (2010 Július 8)

13


----------



## Donvito (2010 Július 8)

*14*


----------



## Donvito (2010 Július 8)

*15*


----------



## Donvito (2010 Július 8)

*16*


----------



## Donvito (2010 Július 8)

*17 vagy is 18*


----------



## Donvito (2010 Július 8)

*19*


----------



## Donvito (2010 Július 8)

*20 , húúúúúúúúsz*


----------



## 2694 (2010 Július 8)

11


----------



## 2694 (2010 Július 8)

22


----------



## 2694 (2010 Július 8)

33


----------



## 2694 (2010 Július 8)

44


----------



## 2694 (2010 Július 8)

55


----------



## 2694 (2010 Július 8)

66


----------



## 2694 (2010 Július 8)

77


----------



## 2694 (2010 Július 8)

88


----------



## levijoe (2010 Július 8)

1, jelen


----------



## 2694 (2010 Július 8)

99


----------



## levijoe (2010 Július 8)

kettő


----------



## 2694 (2010 Július 8)

100


----------



## levijoe (2010 Július 8)

három


----------



## 2694 (2010 Július 8)

111


----------



## levijoe (2010 Július 8)

négy


----------



## 2694 (2010 Július 8)

222


----------



## levijoe (2010 Július 8)

öt


----------



## 2694 (2010 Július 8)

333


----------



## levijoe (2010 Július 8)

hat


----------



## levijoe (2010 Július 8)

hét


----------



## 2694 (2010 Július 8)

444


----------



## levijoe (2010 Július 8)

tizenhárom


----------



## 2694 (2010 Július 8)

555


----------



## levijoe (2010 Július 8)

tizennégy


----------



## 2694 (2010 Július 8)

666


----------



## levijoe (2010 Július 8)

tizenöt


----------



## 2694 (2010 Július 8)

777


----------



## levijoe (2010 Július 8)

tizenhat


----------



## 2694 (2010 Július 8)

888


----------



## 2694 (2010 Július 8)

999


----------



## 2694 (2010 Július 8)

20


----------



## levijoe (2010 Július 8)

17


----------



## levijoe (2010 Július 8)

18


----------



## levijoe (2010 Július 8)

19


----------



## levijoe (2010 Július 8)

húsz


----------



## levijoe (2010 Július 8)

ha minden igaz ez már ráadás


----------



## johny1988 (2010 Július 8)

??????


----------



## johny1988 (2010 Július 8)

?????


----------



## cherryl27 (2010 Július 8)

üdv


----------



## cherryl27 (2010 Július 8)

eggyáltalan minek a 20 hozzászólás?


----------



## cherryl27 (2010 Július 8)

szerintem csak időtöltés


----------



## cherryl27 (2010 Július 8)

teljesen feleslegesen


----------



## cherryl27 (2010 Július 8)

és elég macera még így is


----------



## cherryl27 (2010 Július 8)

no


----------



## cherryl27 (2010 Július 8)

szép napot


----------



## cherryl27 (2010 Július 8)

mindenkinek


----------



## cherryl27 (2010 Július 8)

azt hiszem én léptem


----------



## cherryl27 (2010 Július 8)

pussz


----------



## katami (2010 Július 8)

*hello*

hello


----------



## katami (2010 Július 8)

*hello*

hello2


----------



## katami (2010 Július 8)

*hello*

hello3


----------



## banzay84 (2010 Július 8)

hello


----------



## Glonci (2010 Július 8)

megvan a 20 hozzászólásom, ill. 1 éve tag vagyok, miért nincs jogosultságom?


----------



## Glonci (2010 Július 8)

köszi, már oké


----------



## biathlon (2010 Július 8)

sziasztok


----------



## mynameis (2010 Július 8)

Köszi


----------



## donciro (2010 Július 8)

helo !


----------



## gebic (2010 Július 8)

*10*

10


----------



## gebic (2010 Július 8)

*10*

10111


----------



## gebic (2010 Július 8)

*11*

11


----------



## gebic (2010 Július 8)

*wewe*

ewew


----------



## gebic (2010 Július 8)

*eeee*

eee


----------



## gebic (2010 Július 8)

*eeee*

eeeee


----------



## gebic (2010 Július 8)

*edgdg*

fsfghsfg


----------



## gebic (2010 Július 8)

*dafad*

adfadf


----------



## gebic (2010 Július 8)

*qerqer*

qerqer


----------



## gebic (2010 Július 8)

*asfgasf*

afgasfg


----------



## gebic (2010 Július 8)

*sfgsafgasf*

sfgasfgasf


----------



## gebic (2010 Július 8)

*sfsfg*

safgasfgasfgasf


----------



## altomano (2010 Július 8)

Jelentem, ma is bejelenkeztem! Sot nagy megelepetesemre talaltam sok-sok szamomra erdekes temat! )


----------



## Gregorian (2010 Július 8)

1valaky írta:


> szuper vagykiss


 köszönöm


----------



## panzerpeter (2010 Július 8)

ezek nagyon durvákXD nagyon tetszenekXD


----------



## panzerpeter (2010 Július 8)

jó hogy ide fel lehet jönni és nevetni egy jót


----------



## panzerpeter (2010 Július 8)

*szia*

sziasztok


----------



## Gregorian (2010 Július 8)

áááááááááá


----------



## goblen (2010 Július 8)

Sziasztok!


----------



## ice77 (2010 Július 8)

Sziasztok!


----------



## ice77 (2010 Július 8)

Most


----------



## ice77 (2010 Július 8)

megpróbálom


----------



## ice77 (2010 Július 8)

összegyűjteni


----------



## ice77 (2010 Július 8)

a


----------



## ice77 (2010 Július 8)

szükséges


----------



## ice77 (2010 Július 8)

20


----------



## ice77 (2010 Július 8)

hozzászólást


----------



## ice77 (2010 Július 8)

hogy


----------



## ice77 (2010 Július 8)

normálisan


----------



## ice77 (2010 Július 8)

használni


----------



## ice77 (2010 Július 8)

tudjam


----------



## ice77 (2010 Július 8)

az


----------



## ice77 (2010 Július 8)

oldalt


----------



## ice77 (2010 Július 8)

Már


----------



## ice77 (2010 Július 8)

nemsokára


----------



## ice77 (2010 Július 8)

meg


----------



## ice77 (2010 Július 8)

is


----------



## ice77 (2010 Július 8)

lesz


----------



## ice77 (2010 Július 8)

mind


----------



## ice77 (2010 Július 8)

Köszike!


----------



## vicces apa (2010 Július 9)

*wdffd*



Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


dsd


----------



## jocobanga (2010 Július 9)

én


----------



## jocobanga (2010 Július 9)

is


----------



## jocobanga (2010 Július 9)

szeretnék


----------



## jocobanga (2010 Július 9)

20 hozzászólást


----------



## jocobanga (2010 Július 9)




----------



## jocobanga (2010 Július 9)

szép


----------



## jocobanga (2010 Július 9)

napot


----------



## jocobanga (2010 Július 9)

mindenkinek!


----------



## BSzili (2010 Július 9)

jelen.


----------



## XIV. Lajos (2010 Július 9)

21 Ne mondják, hogy csak egy topicban szóltam hozzá.


----------



## nefelejtsfifi (2010 Július 9)

*-*

Szia!


----------



## krakko (2010 Július 9)

*Szevasztok*



Melitta írta:


> kiss
> Itt a lehetoseg


kiss


----------



## Maghera (2010 Július 9)

*üdvözlet*

Szép jó napot Mindenkinek!


----------



## Maghera (2010 Július 9)

**

Végre péntek!


----------



## erihodos (2010 Július 9)

Sziasztok!


----------



## erihodos (2010 Július 9)

Sziasztok!


----------



## erihodos (2010 Július 9)

Sziasztok!


----------



## erihodos (2010 Július 9)

Sziasztok


----------



## angazsabu (2010 Július 9)

kösz


----------



## Kis Sarkcsillag (2010 Július 9)

Ismét jelen! )


----------



## balustar (2010 Július 9)

mancos írta:


> Nem csak a saját egészségünk fontos hanem a szeretteink egészsége is.Hogy segitsünk nekik ha nem hadják?




Erőszakkal!


----------



## balustar (2010 Július 9)

Roló ajtós szekrény


----------



## balustar (2010 Július 9)

szia!


----------



## Gilgal (2010 Július 9)

Sziasztok.


----------



## erihodos (2010 Július 9)

Hello


----------



## erihodos (2010 Július 9)

Sziasztok!


----------



## erihodos (2010 Július 9)

Sziasztok


----------



## erihodos (2010 Július 9)

sziasztok!


----------



## bagira38 (2010 Július 9)

hello


----------



## bagira38 (2010 Július 9)

Helló!


----------



## bagira38 (2010 Július 9)

szia


----------



## bagira38 (2010 Július 9)

sziaaaaa


----------



## bagira38 (2010 Július 9)

sziaaaaaaaaa


----------



## bagira38 (2010 Július 9)

sziaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## bagira38 (2010 Július 9)

sziaszia


----------



## bagira38 (2010 Július 9)

sziasziasziaszia


----------



## bagira38 (2010 Július 9)

sziasziasziasziaszia


----------



## erihodos (2010 Július 9)

Sziasztok!


----------



## bagira38 (2010 Július 9)

sziasziasziasziasziaszia


----------



## erihodos (2010 Július 9)

Sziasztok!


----------



## bagira38 (2010 Július 9)

sziasziasziasziasziasziasziaszia


----------



## bagira38 (2010 Július 9)

hali


----------



## bagira38 (2010 Július 9)

halihalihali


----------



## bagira38 (2010 Július 9)

halihalihalihalihalihalihalihalihalihalihalihalihali


----------



## erihodos (2010 Július 9)

Sziasztok


----------



## erihodos (2010 Július 9)

Sziasztok!


----------



## erihodos (2010 Július 9)

Sziasztok!


----------



## erihodos (2010 Július 9)

Szisztok!


----------



## erihodos (2010 Július 9)

Sziasztok!


----------



## erihodos (2010 Július 9)

Hello


----------



## szedna (2010 Július 9)

hello


----------



## ttom11111 (2010 Július 9)

Sziasztok!


----------



## ttom11111 (2010 Július 9)

Kedves tőled, Melitta, köszi!


----------



## ttom11111 (2010 Július 9)

:d


----------



## ttom11111 (2010 Július 9)

hello!!!


----------



## ttom11111 (2010 Július 9)




----------



## ttom11111 (2010 Július 9)




----------



## ttom11111 (2010 Július 9)




----------



## ttom11111 (2010 Július 9)

:d :d :d


----------



## ttom11111 (2010 Július 9)

Mosoly


----------



## ttom11111 (2010 Július 9)

Nagyobb mosoly


----------



## ttom11111 (2010 Július 9)

Még nagyobb mosoly


----------



## szunyi50 (2010 Július 9)

Szia mindenki!


----------



## Torr455 (2010 Július 9)

hi


----------



## MAGAYA (2010 Július 9)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


----------



## MAGAYA (2010 Július 9)

Kicsit körülményes ez a 20 hozzászólás a semmihez, pedig csak egy cikket szerettem volna elolvasni....
üdv és kösz


----------



## MAGAYA (2010 Július 9)

:|


Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


----------



## MAGAYA (2010 Július 9)

Köszi melitta



magaya írta:


>


----------



## robessszka (2010 Július 9)

fgdgd


----------



## robessszka (2010 Július 9)

yffdfgsg


----------



## MAGAYA (2010 Július 9)

Köszönjük Melitta! ....de miért kell ezt így??


----------



## robessszka (2010 Július 9)

dfgdfgsdfg


----------



## MAGAYA (2010 Július 9)

:d


abigel573 írta:


> kreáltam egy mindegy mit ír be szóláncot a kezdőknek... Azt se használják...
> Talán túl egyszerű.


----------



## gyogyped (2010 Július 9)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


 Nagyon kellene,a 20 hozzaszolas de nem tudom mihez es hogyan kell


----------



## gyogyped (2010 Július 9)

udv a moderatornak es mindenki masnak aki itt van


----------



## hegi01 (2010 Július 9)

Sziasztok! Király ez az oldal!!!Nagyon ügyesek vagytok. Csak így tovább.


----------



## sydneybee (2010 Július 9)

*01*

Megmentem az életedet. – felelte Calvin. – Most nem tudsz elmenekülni, igaz? Beszélnünk kell.


----------



## sydneybee (2010 Július 9)

*02*

Megmentem az életedet. – felelte Calvin. – Most nem tudsz elmenekülni, igaz? Beszélnünk kell.


----------



## sydneybee (2010 Július 9)

*03*

Megmentem az életedet. – felelte Calvin. – Most nem tudsz elmenekülni, igaz? Beszélnünk kell.


----------



## szotyi0315 (2010 Július 9)

hát beszéljük meg...


----------



## szotyi0315 (2010 Július 9)

köszönöm, hogy itt lehetek


----------



## sydneybee (2010 Július 9)

*04*

Megmentem az életedet. – felelte Calvin. – Most nem tudsz elmenekülni, igaz? Beszélnünk kell.


----------



## sydneybee (2010 Július 9)

*05*

Megmentem az életedet. – felelte Calvin. – Most nem tudsz elmenekülni, igaz? Beszélnünk kell.


----------



## sydneybee (2010 Július 9)

*06*

Megmentem az életedet. – felelte Calvin. – Most nem tudsz elmenekülni, igaz? Beszélnünk kell.


----------



## sydneybee (2010 Július 9)

*07*

Megmentem az életedet. – felelte Calvin. – Most nem tudsz elmenekülni, igaz? Beszélnünk kell.


----------



## will01 (2010 Július 9)

hello


----------



## Sasvili (2010 Július 9)

Melitta írta:


> 1, jelen


kösz


----------



## Sasvili (2010 Július 9)

hahó


----------



## Sasvili (2010 Július 9)

no


----------



## Sasvili (2010 Július 9)

most


----------



## Sasvili (2010 Július 9)

már


----------



## Sasvili (2010 Július 9)

mennyi


----------



## Sasvili (2010 Július 9)

van


----------



## Sasvili (2010 Július 9)

még hátra?


----------



## Sasvili (2010 Július 9)

Csak


----------



## Sasvili (2010 Július 9)

azt


----------



## Sasvili (2010 Július 9)

nem


----------



## Sasvili (2010 Július 9)

fogtam


----------



## Sasvili (2010 Július 9)

még


----------



## Sasvili (2010 Július 9)

fel


----------



## Sasvili (2010 Július 9)

hogy


----------



## Sasvili (2010 Július 9)

mindez


----------



## Sasvili (2010 Július 9)

mire jó


----------



## Sasvili (2010 Július 9)

azon


----------



## Sasvili (2010 Július 9)

kívül, hogy egyre jobban


----------



## Sasvili (2010 Július 9)

érzem a 20 másodpercet


----------



## Radi (2010 Július 9)

*üdv*

beköszönés


----------



## Radi (2010 Július 9)

*6*

köszönés


----------



## Radi (2010 Július 9)

*7*

maholnap


----------



## KayGoldman (2010 Július 10)

jó a topic ^^


----------



## gentille (2010 Július 10)

Sziasztok


----------



## cvszal (2010 Július 10)

Hajrá


----------



## Jekaterina (2010 Július 10)

:55:


----------



## kisim (2010 Július 10)

köszi


----------



## kisim (2010 Július 10)

hogy,s mint?


----------



## kisim (2010 Július 10)

kell még ez a húsz....


----------



## kisim (2010 Július 10)

de még van tíz...


----------



## kisim (2010 Július 10)

kilenc.....


----------



## kisim (2010 Július 10)

nyolc..


----------



## kisim (2010 Július 10)

hét..


----------



## kisim (2010 Július 10)

hat..


----------



## kisim (2010 Július 10)

még öt...


----------



## kisim (2010 Július 10)

négy...te kis kutya hová mégy


----------



## kisim (2010 Július 10)

három ..te leszel a párom


----------



## kisim (2010 Július 10)

kettő..


----------



## aerfdgdgh6 (2010 Július 10)

Ennek de sok értelme van....


----------



## aerfdgdgh6 (2010 Július 10)

asdf


----------



## kisim (2010 Július 10)

egy...final countdown!


----------



## aerfdgdgh6 (2010 Július 10)

sdf


----------



## aerfdgdgh6 (2010 Július 10)

http://mondozoo.tk


----------



## aerfdgdgh6 (2010 Július 10)

*x*


----------



## aerfdgdgh6 (2010 Július 10)

:z


----------



## aerfdgdgh6 (2010 Július 10)

> xD


xD


----------



## aerfdgdgh6 (2010 Július 10)

Boooooring


----------



## kisim (2010 Július 10)

na fene még mindig nem engedi?


----------



## aerfdgdgh6 (2010 Július 10)

qwe


----------



## aerfdgdgh6 (2010 Július 10)

Letölteni valamit...?


----------



## aerfdgdgh6 (2010 Július 10)

Nekem a múltkor azt sem írta, hogy kell 20 hozzászólás.. .csak nem engedte és kész


----------



## aerfdgdgh6 (2010 Július 10)

#19161


----------



## aerfdgdgh6 (2010 Július 10)

1234


----------



## nickgrabowszki (2010 Július 10)

*hello*

sziasztok


----------



## aerfdgdgh6 (2010 Július 10)

dfg


----------



## aerfdgdgh6 (2010 Július 10)

Szia


----------



## aerfdgdgh6 (2010 Július 10)

.....


----------



## aerfdgdgh6 (2010 Július 10)

17 :d:d


----------



## aerfdgdgh6 (2010 Július 10)

18.....


----------



## aerfdgdgh6 (2010 Július 10)

19


----------



## aerfdgdgh6 (2010 Július 10)

twenty


----------



## barnella (2010 Július 10)

*aa*

aaa


----------



## barnella (2010 Július 10)

meg csak 14 kell


----------



## barnella (2010 Július 10)

keresek egy szamot


----------



## barnella (2010 Július 10)

egy apostolt


----------



## barnella (2010 Július 10)

meg csak 12 kell


----------



## balustar (2010 Július 10)

nickgrabowszki írta:


> sziasztok



szia


----------



## taki99 (2010 Július 10)

sziasztok


----------



## taki99 (2010 Július 10)

jó időnk van


----------



## skywalker357 (2010 Július 10)

Az erő legyen veletek!


----------



## banderas12 (2010 Július 10)




----------



## banderas12 (2010 Július 10)




----------



## banderas12 (2010 Július 10)

szuper


----------



## banderas12 (2010 Július 10)




----------



## banderas12 (2010 Július 10)




----------



## banderas12 (2010 Július 10)

ok


----------



## banderas12 (2010 Július 10)

kjh


----------



## banderas12 (2010 Július 10)

jklah


----------



## banderas12 (2010 Július 10)




----------



## lacabalo (2010 Július 10)

*Jelentett elem*

vagy húsz alkalommal legalább szeretném megköszönni...


----------



## banderas12 (2010 Július 10)

:9:


----------



## banderas12 (2010 Július 10)

kiss


----------



## banderas12 (2010 Július 10)

lkokjj


----------



## banderas12 (2010 Július 10)




----------



## banderas12 (2010 Július 10)




----------



## banderas12 (2010 Július 10)




----------



## banderas12 (2010 Július 10)

:d


----------



## banderas12 (2010 Július 10)

lkj


----------



## banderas12 (2010 Július 10)

lkjhj


----------



## banderas12 (2010 Július 10)




----------



## banderas12 (2010 Július 10)




----------



## banderas12 (2010 Július 10)




----------



## banderas12 (2010 Július 10)

mnbnvccx


----------



## banderas12 (2010 Július 10)

mnkjkizz


----------



## banderas12 (2010 Július 10)




----------



## banderas12 (2010 Július 10)

lkmnb


----------



## banderas12 (2010 Július 10)

lkjhj


----------



## banderas12 (2010 Július 10)

kjh


----------



## csipi88910 (2010 Július 10)

hello


----------



## amy777b (2010 Július 10)

Hali


----------



## amy777b (2010 Július 10)

Mi újság?


----------



## amy777b (2010 Július 10)

Erre semmi különös


----------



## amy777b (2010 Július 10)

....


----------



## amy777b (2010 Július 10)

:d


----------



## robbie87 (2010 Július 10)

halihó


----------



## amy777b (2010 Július 10)

:d


----------



## amy777b (2010 Július 10)

halihó


----------



## amy777b (2010 Július 10)

hj


----------



## amy777b (2010 Július 10)

.-


----------



## amy777b (2010 Július 10)

kml


----------



## amy777b (2010 Július 10)

nbvjfh


----------



## csabe145 (2010 Július 10)

hali


----------



## csabe145 (2010 Július 10)

hogyhogy megvan a 20 hozzászólás és a 2napos reg és mégsem tudom letölteni amit szerettem volna mert aztirja ki?


----------



## rebi2 (2010 Július 10)

üdv mindenkinek!


----------



## rebi2 (2010 Július 10)

csabe145

Én is ezt kérdezem?


----------



## Actros (2010 Július 10)

Szia!


----------



## Actros (2010 Július 10)

Én is ezen dolgozom.Ne ábrándíts ki!!!!!


----------



## Actros (2010 Július 10)

Nem rossz........


----------



## Actros (2010 Július 10)

Amúgy szeretnék már aludni


----------



## Actros (2010 Július 10)

És a páromnak is herótja van hogy itt írogatok,ahelyett hogy vele foglalkoznék


----------



## Actros (2010 Július 10)

Na de a KÚLTÚRA mindent megér!!!


----------



## Actros (2010 Július 10)

Ja és folyamatosan kommentál


----------



## Actros (2010 Július 10)

Most megvakartam a hátát,tehát egy ideig nyugi


----------



## Actros (2010 Július 10)

De nem érdemes feszíteni a húrt


----------



## Actros (2010 Július 10)

Azért kemény


----------



## Actros (2010 Július 10)

Tartani egy 22 éves lánytól


----------



## Actros (2010 Július 10)

Na de székely.....


----------



## Actros (2010 Július 10)

a bicskázás népszokás....


----------



## Bunnycica (2010 Július 10)

Hello mindenkinek!


----------



## Bunnycica (2010 Július 10)




----------



## adam0l (2010 Július 10)

Köszönöm


----------



## Bunnycica (2010 Július 10)

Sziasztok!
Tudna nekem segíteni valaki abban, hogy miért nem tudom még megnézni sem a csatolt képeket? Már 2007-ben regisztráltam magam, több mint 20 hozzászólás is megvan. Valamit rosszul csinálok?
Előre is köszönöm a segítséget!
Üdv.
Erika


----------



## tozsomak (2010 Július 10)

Jelen


----------



## sylaren (2010 Július 10)

*öhm *

 sokan vagyunk Vavyan Fable mániások?


----------



## sylaren (2010 Július 10)

:d


----------



## sylaren (2010 Július 10)

jajj mért kell 20 hozzászólás?


----------



## szomory (2010 Július 10)

...cakát!


----------



## taarzaan (2010 Július 10)

Ahoj!


----------



## vladimirmusic (2010 Július 10)

Próba másodszor


----------



## Kettyóka (2010 Július 10)

Hali,sziasztok


----------



## Kettyóka (2010 Július 10)

Senki nincs itt


----------



## Kettyóka (2010 Július 10)

sziasztok


----------



## mandrake1986 (2010 Július 10)

hali


----------



## Kettyóka (2010 Július 11)

jó az oldal


----------



## Kettyóka (2010 Július 11)

szép napot


----------



## Kettyóka (2010 Július 11)

6


----------



## Kettyóka (2010 Július 11)

7


----------



## Kettyóka (2010 Július 11)

8


----------



## Kettyóka (2010 Július 11)

9


----------



## Kettyóka (2010 Július 11)

10


----------



## Kettyóka (2010 Július 11)

szombat


----------



## Kettyóka (2010 Július 11)

vasárnap


----------



## Kettyóka (2010 Július 11)

hétfő


----------



## Kettyóka (2010 Július 11)

kedd


----------



## fantomrobesz (2010 Július 11)

*bocs kell a 20 db hsz*

le akarok tölteni valamit kell 20 db hsz sry


----------



## Kettyóka (2010 Július 11)

szerda


----------



## Kettyóka (2010 Július 11)

csütörtök


----------



## Kettyóka (2010 Július 11)

péntek


----------



## Kettyóka (2010 Július 11)

január


----------



## Kettyóka (2010 Július 11)

február


----------



## Kettyóka (2010 Július 11)

március


----------



## Kettyóka (2010 Július 11)

április


----------



## Kettyóka (2010 Július 11)

május


----------



## Kettyóka (2010 Július 11)

június


----------



## Kettyóka (2010 Július 11)

július


----------



## Kettyóka (2010 Július 11)

augusztus


----------



## Kettyóka (2010 Július 11)

szeptember


----------



## Kettyóka (2010 Július 11)

október


----------



## Kettyóka (2010 Július 11)

november


----------



## Kettyóka (2010 Július 11)

december


----------



## sasa04 (2010 Július 11)

Hali


----------



## sasa04 (2010 Július 11)

Olyan


----------



## sasa04 (2010 Július 11)

lassú


----------



## sasa04 (2010 Július 11)

ez a gyors


----------



## sasa04 (2010 Július 11)

válasz


----------



## sasa04 (2010 Július 11)

Vajon


----------



## sasa04 (2010 Július 11)

ki alkotta ezt a szabályt? Biztos volt valami célja vele...


----------



## sasa04 (2010 Július 11)

Most már igazán kíváncsi lettem


----------



## sasa04 (2010 Július 11)

vajon miért kell éppen 20 bejegyzés a tűzkeresztséghez?


----------



## sasa04 (2010 Július 11)

10


----------



## sasa04 (2010 Július 11)

Közben muszj számolnom, hogy hol tartok...


----------



## sasa04 (2010 Július 11)

Azt sem egészen értem


----------



## sasa04 (2010 Július 11)

miért is kell a filmek kódjait


----------



## sasa04 (2010 Július 11)

.txt fájlokba elrejteni.


----------



## sasa04 (2010 Július 11)

Én pl. a datás feltöltéseket


----------



## sasa04 (2010 Július 11)

preferálom, és nem is akad meg a tekintetem az ilyen rejtett txt-s dolgokon.


----------



## sasa04 (2010 Július 11)

Illetve igen, sak sajnlom, hogy nem tudhatom, mi rejlik azokban a txt fájlokban


----------



## sasa04 (2010 Július 11)

18


----------



## sasa04 (2010 Július 11)

Mr majdnem kész is vagyunk ezzel a 20 bejegyzéssel


----------



## sasa04 (2010 Július 11)

Igeeen...!!!


----------



## eagle900408 (2010 Július 11)

Üdv!


----------



## sakujo (2010 Július 11)

5


----------



## sakujo (2010 Július 11)

7


----------



## sakujo (2010 Július 11)

9


----------



## sakujo (2010 Július 11)

11


----------



## sakujo (2010 Július 11)

13


----------



## sakujo (2010 Július 11)

15


----------



## sakujo (2010 Július 11)

17


----------



## sakujo (2010 Július 11)

19


----------



## kpatrik (2010 Július 11)

vhj


----------



## kpatrik (2010 Július 11)

rytestg


----------



## kpatrik (2010 Július 11)

est6erz


----------



## kpatrik (2010 Július 11)

rdthrz


----------



## kpatrik (2010 Július 11)

thjtfj


----------



## kpatrik (2010 Július 11)

13


----------



## kpatrik (2010 Július 11)

15


----------



## kpatrik (2010 Július 11)

17


----------



## kpatrik (2010 Július 11)

19


----------



## kpatrik (2010 Július 11)

200000000


----------



## jocobanga (2010 Július 11)

kjfkdhf


----------



## jocobanga (2010 Július 11)

már


----------



## jocobanga (2010 Július 11)

csak


----------



## jocobanga (2010 Július 11)

néhány


----------



## jocobanga (2010 Július 11)

hozzászólás


----------



## jocobanga (2010 Július 11)

kell


----------



## jocobanga (2010 Július 11)

és


----------



## jocobanga (2010 Július 11)

akkor


----------



## jocobanga (2010 Július 11)

juhhhúúúú


----------



## jocobanga (2010 Július 11)

gjhdfgjdvgj


----------



## jocobanga (2010 Július 11)

:d


----------



## namor (2010 Július 11)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg




Sziasztok!
Ez egy nagyon jó ötlet!


----------



## namor (2010 Július 11)

Namor herceg vagyok!
Torpedónak is neveznek.


----------



## namor (2010 Július 11)

Egy tengerész és egy atlantiszi hercegnő gyermeke vagyok.


----------



## namor (2010 Július 11)

A víz alatt élek és védelmezem a királyságomat!
Nem igazán szívlelem a "felszínlakókat" mert tönkreteszik és beszennyezik a víz alatti birodalmam!


----------



## namor (2010 Július 11)

Nem dicsekvésből mondom,de különb vagyok minden embernél.
Ha érdekel titeket elmondom,milyen erős is vagyok:


----------



## namor (2010 Július 11)

Erő! A világ legerősebb súlyemelője hmm....Inkább nem mondok semmit

Tehát:40 tonnányi súlyt vagyok képes felemelni.Szárazföldön természetesen!

Vízben (tehát hazai pályán) !!!85 tonnát!!!!

Víz alatt nagyon sokáig tudok maradni:mivel az oxigént ki tudom szűrni a vízből is.


----------



## namor (2010 Július 11)

Rendkívül ellenálló vagyok a betegségekkel és fertőzésekkel szemben.
A fizikai sérülésekkel szemben is sokkal ellenállóbb vagyok.
A reflexeim és érzékeim nagyon kifinomultak.
A vízben nagyon gyorsan tudok mozogni.


----------



## namor (2010 Július 11)

Repülni is tudok!


----------



## namor (2010 Július 11)

Jól megvagyok a szárazföldön is,de egy idő után kellemetlenné válik,ha nem mehetek vissza a hűs és oly kellemes óceáni vízbe


----------



## namor (2010 Július 11)

Félreértés ne essék,igaz,hogy nem szívlelem túlságosan a szárazföldieket,de azért közöttük is vannak becsületes és tiszteletreméltó emberek.

Nekik segítek és támogatom őket,ha szükség van rá!


----------



## namor (2010 Július 11)

Most búcsúzom Tőletek.Fontos teendőim elszólítanak távoli vizekre
Később még visszatérek.


----------



## Makkok (2010 Július 11)

ghfd


----------



## Makkok (2010 Július 11)

1321


----------



## friss (2010 Július 11)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


Szia1


----------



## friss (2010 Július 11)

Szia2


----------



## friss (2010 Július 11)

Szia3


----------



## friss (2010 Július 11)

szia4


----------



## friss (2010 Július 11)

szia5


----------



## friss (2010 Július 11)

szia6


----------



## friss (2010 Július 11)

bbrrrr


----------



## friss (2010 Július 11)

bbrrr8


----------



## friss (2010 Július 11)

ccccc9


----------



## friss (2010 Július 11)

huuuu10


----------



## friss (2010 Július 11)

na most11


----------



## friss (2010 Július 11)

stb12


----------



## friss (2010 Július 11)

etc.13


----------



## friss (2010 Július 11)

subudubidu14


----------



## friss (2010 Július 11)

elegánsan15


----------



## friss (2010 Július 11)

járt úton...16


----------



## maximuszka (2010 Július 11)

*[FONT=&quot;Comic Sans MS&quot;, sans-serif]"Amikor megöregszel, három dolog történik. Először is megkopik a memóriád, és... a másik kettőre nem emlékszem." [/FONT]*


----------



## friss (2010 Július 11)

közel a cél17


----------



## friss (2010 Július 11)

még jó, hogy csak 20-18


----------



## friss (2010 Július 11)

finis?19


----------



## friss (2010 Július 11)

hátradőlök20


----------



## namor (2010 Július 11)

sziasztok!


----------



## namor (2010 Július 11)

Szeretem a vámpíros filmeket!


----------



## Jo lenne tudni (2010 Július 11)

Köszönöm, hogy Veletek lehetek!
jó lenne tudni


----------



## namor (2010 Július 11)

De, speciel a Twilight sorozatot nem szeretem.


----------



## namor (2010 Július 11)

Sajnos holnap mennem kell dolgozni


----------



## namor (2010 Július 11)

Még mindig meleg van


----------



## namor (2010 Július 11)

Szeretnék lefogyni 25 kilót!
Kissé elhíztam mióta dolgozom!
84 kg voltam 10 évvel ezelőtt.
Most 110 kg vagyok
Borzalmas!!!


----------



## namor (2010 Július 11)

De lefogok fogyni és meg is fogom tartani a súlyomat!


----------



## namor (2010 Július 11)

További szép napot mindenkinek!


----------



## gumikutya (2010 Július 11)

Helló!
Első hozzászólásom.Könyveket keresek David Icke könyveit.
Üdv mindenkinek!


----------



## nyusa54 (2010 Július 11)

20


----------



## nyusa54 (2010 Július 11)

19


----------



## nyusa54 (2010 Július 11)

5-dik üzenetem!Kellemes vasárnapot!


----------



## nyusa54 (2010 Július 11)

Üdvözlök mindenkit!


----------



## nyusa54 (2010 Július 11)

Kellemes nyaralást!


----------



## nyusa54 (2010 Július 11)

Az élet a boldogság és a szomorúság keveréke!!


----------



## nyusa54 (2010 Július 11)

Az élet nincs átkötve masnival,de attól még ajándék!


----------



## nyusa54 (2010 Július 11)

További kellemes napot!


----------



## nyusa54 (2010 Július 11)

Én itt,Te ott!


----------



## nyusa54 (2010 Július 11)

34 fok árnyékban


----------



## nyusa54 (2010 Július 11)

Hőségriadó!!


----------



## Jo lenne tudni (2010 Július 11)

Tudtátok: "Ahol legnagyobb a szükség, ott jön a segítség!"

Üdv. Mindenkinek
Jó lenne tudni


----------



## nyusa54 (2010 Július 11)

Bogács:Nosztalgia vendéglő!


----------



## nyusa54 (2010 Július 11)

Nosztalgia vendéglő Bogács


----------



## Jo lenne tudni (2010 Július 11)

Hello, Szép Napot!

Jó lenne tudni


----------



## nyusa54 (2010 Július 11)

226. szoba


----------



## nyusa54 (2010 Július 11)

Lesz-e még,úgy mint rég.......?


----------



## Jo lenne tudni (2010 Július 11)

Ugye ezt is tudjátok:
"A tudat határozza meg a létet"

Jó lenne tudni


----------



## nyusa54 (2010 Július 11)

"Még nem veszíthetek,óh nem........"


----------



## tifimifi (2010 Július 11)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


ghfghfh


----------



## nyusa54 (2010 Július 11)

Kellemes pihenést!


----------



## Jo lenne tudni (2010 Július 11)

Ami a legfontosabb: Légy mindig DERŰS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Jó lenne tudni


----------



## tifimifi (2010 Július 11)

xvxyvyvy


----------



## nyusa54 (2010 Július 11)

Avatar


----------



## Jo lenne tudni (2010 Július 11)

Feel good!!!:55::55::55:


----------



## Jo lenne tudni (2010 Július 11)

"Aki másnak vermet ás, maga esik bele"- -- hát, ez van.


----------



## Jo lenne tudni (2010 Július 11)

"Nem minden arany ám ami fénylik"------------Vigyázzatok!


----------



## Jo lenne tudni (2010 Július 11)

Komolyabbra fordítva a szót, meg van-e valakinek Drunvalo Melchizedek egyik beszélgetése melynek címe (lehet, hogy nem pontosanan írom): Az emberiség mai helyzete -?

Előre is köszönöm ha megkaphatnám

Üdv. Jó lenne tudni


----------



## Jo lenne tudni (2010 Július 11)

Ez lenne az utolsó "arany pö-m" - ahogyan a legkisebb lányom nevezi, de nem jut az eszembe semmi.

Hát akkor: még hallunk egymásról!!!

Jó lenne tudnikiss


----------



## Jo lenne tudni (2010 Július 11)

Kedves Adminisztrátor!

Ugye most már állandó tag vagyok???

Légy szi!
üdv. Jó lenne tudni


----------



## Jo lenne tudni (2010 Július 11)

*köszönöm!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## czakkos (2010 Július 11)

Üdvözlet mindenkinek!


----------



## czakkos (2010 Július 11)

Hát akkor megragadom az alkalmat és beköszönök.


----------



## czakkos (2010 Július 11)

Sziasztok!


----------



## czakkos (2010 Július 11)

Vajon van-e itt valaki?


----------



## czakkos (2010 Július 11)

Gondolom ha nincs válasz, akkor nincs senki.


----------



## czakkos (2010 Július 11)

Jaj látom már, csak kicsit lejjebb kell gördíteni és már látható is.....


----------



## czakkos (2010 Július 11)

.....hogy nincs itt senki....


----------



## czakkos (2010 Július 11)

.......rajtam kívül.


----------



## czakkos (2010 Július 11)

Sajnos.


----------



## czakkos (2010 Július 11)

Így nem könnyű beszélgetni.


----------



## czakkos (2010 Július 11)

Mondhatni:


----------



## czakkos (2010 Július 11)

... :nehéz.


----------



## czakkos (2010 Július 11)

Akkor van egy másik ötletem!


----------



## czakkos (2010 Július 11)

Írok idézeteket.


----------



## czakkos (2010 Július 11)

Hátha megtetszik valakinek majd, aki erre jár később.


----------



## czakkos (2010 Július 11)

Segíts mindennek
olyannak lennie, mint
amilyen úgyis.


----------



## czakkos (2010 Július 11)

"Úgy hallgasd meg, hogy
így emlékezhessen rá:
"jót beszélgettünk"."


----------



## czakkos (2010 Július 11)

"Miről nem hiszed,
hogy fenn tudod tartani,
azt el is ejted."


----------



## czakkos (2010 Július 11)

És egy utolsó, a kedvencem: "Végy egy Ezt vagy Azt, és vigyázva tedd le."


----------



## szoni195 (2010 Július 11)

halii


----------



## dthchm (2010 Július 11)

én is ittvagyok


----------



## dthchm (2010 Július 11)

hehe... még mindig ittvagyok. délután van.


----------



## dthchm (2010 Július 11)

meleg van és süt a nap.


----------



## dthchm (2010 Július 11)

még mindig délután, és szépek a felhők. később majd megyek egyet sétálni. ilyen szép időben. amúgy itt vagyok


----------



## dthchm (2010 Július 11)

nem akarok csúnyán beszélni... úgyhogy meg se szólalok.


----------



## dthchm (2010 Július 11)

ezt én megköszönném. na jó, nem. de nem hagynám figyelmen kívül


----------



## dthchm (2010 Július 11)

na jó bocs. leállok. rendben? amúgy köszi a főnöknek ezt az ívet. nem olvastam bele sokat, de azért jó volt. kicsit hosszú


----------



## petrodalma (2010 Július 11)

Sziasztok! én is nem rég regisztráltam.. Még most ismerkedem az oldallal.. nagyon szuper és örülök hogy rátaláltam..


----------



## matyias (2010 Július 11)

jelen


----------



## matyias (2010 Július 11)

jellem


----------



## kata0210 (2010 Július 11)

Kössy hogy itt lehetek


----------



## benekiki (2010 Július 11)

Na akkor elkezdem a 20 hozzászólást: 1


----------



## benekiki (2010 Július 11)

Na akkor elkezdem a 20 hozzászólást: 2


----------



## tibizs85 (2010 Július 11)

Melitta írta:


> 1, jelen


 jelen


----------



## tibizs85 (2010 Július 11)

2 jelen


----------



## tibizs85 (2010 Július 11)

3 jelen


----------



## tibizs85 (2010 Július 11)

4 jelen


----------



## tibizs85 (2010 Július 11)

5 jelen


----------



## hugi1023 (2010 Július 11)

sziasztok


----------



## tibizs85 (2010 Július 11)

6 még mindig jelen...


----------



## hugi1023 (2010 Július 11)

:d


----------



## hugi1023 (2010 Július 11)

A legtöbb mosolyt egy másik mosoly indította el. Frank A. Clark


----------



## lilian65 (2010 Július 11)

Szeretek hozzászólni


----------



## lilian65 (2010 Július 11)

Próbálom igy összegyüjteni a 20 HSZ-t


----------



## tibizs85 (2010 Július 11)

jelen 7


----------



## lilian65 (2010 Július 11)

Ki korán kel az buszt nem lel


----------



## tibizs85 (2010 Július 11)

jelen8


----------



## lilian65 (2010 Július 11)

Már a fele megvan


----------



## lilian65 (2010 Július 11)

A kutyám harap , de csak az eleje


----------



## tibizs85 (2010 Július 11)

jelen9


----------



## tibizs85 (2010 Július 11)

lassan félidő.... 10


----------



## tibizs85 (2010 Július 11)

és tovább 11


----------



## lilian65 (2010 Július 11)

Nem jut eszembe semmi


----------



## tibizs85 (2010 Július 11)

13 a végét várom...


----------



## tibizs85 (2010 Július 11)

még mindig 14


----------



## tibizs85 (2010 Július 11)

talán lesz 16, de most még csak 15


----------



## Lord_Malshun (2010 Július 11)

Hello!


----------



## tibizs85 (2010 Július 11)

17 már nincs messze a húsztól.... de 16+1 gondolat


----------



## tibizs85 (2010 Július 11)

most 17


----------



## lilian65 (2010 Július 11)

Vagyok, csak majdnem elaludtam


----------



## Lord_Malshun (2010 Július 11)

Mi ujsag?


----------



## tibizs85 (2010 Július 11)

18....


----------



## Lord_Malshun (2010 Július 11)

Hogy vagytok?


----------



## Lord_Malshun (2010 Július 11)

Annyira nem erdekel, csak a hozzaszolasokat gyujtom


----------



## lilian65 (2010 Július 11)

A szamárfül az origami legegyszerűbb változata.


----------



## tibizs85 (2010 Július 11)

19.... lesz ez még 20.... biztosan...


----------



## lilian65 (2010 Július 11)

"Lányomnak, Leonorának, akinek lankadatlan együttérzése és bátorítása nélkül e könyvet fele annyi ido alatt írtam volna meg." (P.G.Wodehouse)


----------



## lilian65 (2010 Július 11)

"Gyermekeink életének elso évét azzal töltjük, hogy járni és beszélni tanítjuk őket, a következő tizenkettőt pedig azzal, hogy üljenek már le végre, és fogják be a szájukat." (Phyllis Diller)


----------



## tibizs85 (2010 Július 11)

na még ...


----------



## lilian65 (2010 Július 11)

Vegyél levegőt! 10 búvárból 9 ezt ajánlja.


----------



## tibizs85 (2010 Július 11)

és kész...


----------



## lilian65 (2010 Július 11)

Szia, te is ezen a vonaton utazol?


----------



## Lord_Malshun (2010 Július 11)

Egesz jo konyveket lehet itt talalni...


----------



## Lord_Malshun (2010 Július 11)

Alakul a dolog...


----------



## lilian65 (2010 Július 11)

A kocogás azoknak való, akik nem elég intelligensek a tévénézéshez.


----------



## Lord_Malshun (2010 Július 11)

Feluton tartok.


----------



## lilian65 (2010 Július 11)

Az egészség csupán az elhalálozás leglassúbb módja.


----------



## Lord_Malshun (2010 Július 11)

Ahogy latom, nem en vagyok az egyetlen, aki irkal...


----------



## Lord_Malshun (2010 Július 11)

A chat.hu-n is egesz jol elbeszelgettem sajat magammal...


----------



## Lord_Malshun (2010 Július 11)

15!


----------



## Lord_Malshun (2010 Július 11)

Mar csak 2!


----------



## Lord_Malshun (2010 Július 11)

Visszaszamlalas...


----------



## Lord_Malshun (2010 Július 11)

es T-0!


----------



## Lord_Malshun (2010 Július 11)

Persze meg van a 20 hozzaszolas, es meg mindig nem birok tolteni...


----------



## Titusss (2010 Július 11)

*20*

én nagyon szeretnék 20 hozzászólást és már csak 19 kell


----------



## Titusss (2010 Július 11)

*19*

e most egymás után is lehet írogatni csak mert akkor kb két percen belül meglesz a húsz... szerintem ez nem így lett kitalálva de azért jó lenne


----------



## vkrisz92 (2010 Július 12)

dfdsbdfbd


----------



## vkrisz92 (2010 Július 12)

dbdsbdfbdbfdbdb


----------



## vkrisz92 (2010 Július 12)

vdfvdsfv


----------



## vkrisz92 (2010 Július 12)

dsfvsdfvsdfv


----------



## vkrisz92 (2010 Július 12)

dafgdfdfhdafhdfgarwrag


----------



## vkrisz92 (2010 Július 12)

dfsggdfgrewgeagbbfdbdb


----------



## vkrisz92 (2010 Július 12)

dbfbfdbdfbdfb


----------



## vkrisz92 (2010 Július 12)

fdgdfagwergrgrge


----------



## vkrisz92 (2010 Július 12)

dfgfgsgdsfdgnfsngsfn


----------



## vkrisz92 (2010 Július 12)

dfgdgegregaergfdvfbdfbdbs


----------



## vkrisz92 (2010 Július 12)

dfgdfgdafgdafgadfgdafg


----------



## vkrisz92 (2010 Július 12)

dvdafvadfvavdfv


----------



## vkrisz92 (2010 Július 12)

adfasfsdfsadfasdf asdf asdf sdf sfd a f


----------



## vkrisz92 (2010 Július 12)

asfd dfwfawef awgre gf vsdsadawddsvd


----------



## vkrisz92 (2010 Július 12)

sd faf asdf sdf sdf sdafs adff sa


----------



## vkrisz92 (2010 Július 12)

asdfasdfdfasdfdf gsfg f df g


----------



## vkrisz92 (2010 Július 12)

asdfas fdadsf sadf asdf sadf sdaf sd sdaf sdf


----------



## vkrisz92 (2010 Július 12)

dfbbdfbfbddf


----------



## vkrisz92 (2010 Július 12)

avsvdsdsgdfadfvfdbdfabfd


----------



## vkrisz92 (2010 Július 12)

dfdbdbfbdsfbdfbfdb


----------



## vengre89 (2010 Július 12)

hello


----------



## baronsz (2010 Július 12)

Hát, ha csak így megy akkor...
1


----------



## baronsz (2010 Július 12)

Hát, ha csak így megy akkor...
2


----------



## baronsz (2010 Július 12)

Hát, ha csak így megy akkor...
3


----------



## baronsz (2010 Július 12)

Hát, ha csak így megy akkor...
4


----------



## Josie84 (2010 Július 12)

Jelentem jelen


----------



## baronsz (2010 Július 12)

Hát, ha csak így megy akkor...
5


----------



## baronsz (2010 Július 12)

Hát, ha csak így megy akkor...
6


----------



## baronsz (2010 Július 12)

Hát, ha csak így megy akkor...
7


----------



## baronsz (2010 Július 12)

Hát, ha csak így megy akkor...
8


----------



## baronsz (2010 Július 12)

Hát, ha csak így megy akkor...
9


----------



## baronsz (2010 Július 12)

Hát, ha csak így megy akkor...
10


----------



## baronsz (2010 Július 12)

Hát, ha csak így megy akkor...
11


----------



## baronsz (2010 Július 12)

Hát, ha csak így megy akkor...
12


----------



## baronsz (2010 Július 12)

Hát, ha csak így megy akkor...
13


----------



## baronsz (2010 Július 12)

Hát, ha csak így megy akkor...
14


----------



## baronsz (2010 Július 12)

Hát, ha csak így megy akkor...
15


----------



## baronsz (2010 Július 12)

Hát, ha csak így megy akkor...
16


----------



## baronsz (2010 Július 12)

Hát, ha csak így megy akkor...
17


----------



## baronsz (2010 Július 12)

Hát, ha csak így megy akkor...
18


----------



## baronsz (2010 Július 12)

Hát, ha csak így megy akkor...
19


----------



## baronsz (2010 Július 12)

Hát, ha csak így megy akkor...
20


----------



## estroop3 (2010 Július 12)

gg


----------



## .piros.82 (2010 Július 12)

*szia*

:d


----------



## hccssn (2010 Július 12)

ez a második hozzászólásom, nem sokára meglesz a 20


----------



## Helios (2010 Július 12)

megint hétfő...


----------



## flaps5 (2010 Július 12)

fggdfgfgds


----------



## petrodalma (2010 Július 12)




----------



## flaps5 (2010 Július 12)

gfsfgs


----------



## petrodalma (2010 Július 12)

nagyon szupiii ez az oldal...


----------



## petrodalma (2010 Július 12)

Mennyi minden van itt..


----------



## petrodalma (2010 Július 12)

:d:d:d


----------



## petrodalma (2010 Július 12)

jajj mindjárt megvan a 20 hozzászólás.. jupii


----------



## petrodalma (2010 Július 12)

nahh még 1..


----------



## petrodalma (2010 Július 12)




----------



## petrodalma (2010 Július 12)

21.. jupii -.... *-* *-*


----------



## TenG01 (2010 Július 12)

*gsfagf*

xghsg


----------



## adamnorge (2010 Július 12)

hello


----------



## adamnorge (2010 Július 12)

bocsika


----------



## adamnorge (2010 Július 12)

csak


----------



## adamnorge (2010 Július 12)

össze


----------



## adamnorge (2010 Július 12)

kellene


----------



## adamnorge (2010 Július 12)

szednem


----------



## adamnorge (2010 Július 12)

gyorsan


----------



## adamnorge (2010 Július 12)

a


----------



## adamnorge (2010 Július 12)

húsz


----------



## adamnorge (2010 Július 12)

azaz


----------



## adamnorge (2010 Július 12)

20


----------



## adamnorge (2010 Július 12)

hozzászólást


----------



## adamnorge (2010 Július 12)

mert


----------



## adamnorge (2010 Július 12)

ezt


----------



## adamnorge (2010 Július 12)

kell


----------



## adamnorge (2010 Július 12)

tenni


----------



## adamnorge (2010 Július 12)

hogy


----------



## adamnorge (2010 Július 12)

valamit


----------



## adamnorge (2010 Július 12)

csinálni


----------



## adamnorge (2010 Július 12)

tudjak! Már meg is van és bocsi mindenkitől!


----------



## krobby (2010 Július 12)

jelen


----------



## krobby (2010 Július 12)

köszönöm a tippet


----------



## krobby (2010 Július 12)

meg a lehetőséget


----------



## krobby (2010 Július 12)

krobby írta:


> meg a lehetőséget



bár


----------



## OrsYkAa (2010 Július 12)

jelen


----------



## krobby (2010 Július 12)

krobby írta:


> bár



így


----------



## OrsYkAa (2010 Július 12)

lassan de biztosan osszejon


----------



## krobby (2010 Július 12)

krobby írta:


> így



is


----------



## OrsYkAa (2010 Július 12)

csak egy kicsi kell meg


----------



## OrsYkAa (2010 Július 12)

es meglesz


----------



## krobby (2010 Július 12)

krobby írta:


> is



is


----------



## OrsYkAa (2010 Július 12)

bizom benne


----------



## krobby (2010 Július 12)

krobby írta:


> is



várnom


----------



## krobby (2010 Július 12)

krobby írta:


> várnom



kell


----------



## krobby (2010 Július 12)

krobby írta:


> kell



2


----------



## krobby (2010 Július 12)

krobby írta:


> 2



napot


----------



## krobby (2010 Július 12)

krobby írta:


> napot



amíg


----------



## krobby (2010 Július 12)

krobby írta:


> amíg



letölthetem


----------



## krobby (2010 Július 12)

krobby írta:


> letölthetem



az


----------



## krobby (2010 Július 12)

krobby írta:


> az



egyik


----------



## krobby (2010 Július 12)

krobby írta:


> egyik



kedvenc


----------



## krobby (2010 Július 12)

krobby írta:


> kedvenc



regényemet


----------



## krobby (2010 Július 12)

krobby írta:


> regényemet



mindjárt


----------



## krobby (2010 Július 12)

krobby írta:


> mindjárt



összejön


----------



## krobby (2010 Július 12)

krobby írta:


> összejön



a 20 hozzászólás


----------



## krobby (2010 Július 12)

krobby írta:


> a 20 hozzászólás



na meg is van, most már csak várni kell


----------



## Petre (2010 Július 12)

Eredeti szerző *Melitta* 

 
_Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
Itt a lehetoseg:wink:_


----------



## Petre (2010 Július 12)

Eredeti szerző *Melitta* 

 
_Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
Itt a lehetoseg:wink:_


----------



## Petre (2010 Július 12)

Helló


----------



## Petre (2010 Július 12)

Sziasztok


----------



## Petre (2010 Július 12)

Szeretnék


----------



## Petre (2010 Július 12)

végre


----------



## Petre (2010 Július 12)

letölteni


----------



## Petre (2010 Július 12)

egy


----------



## Petre (2010 Július 12)

Hemingway


----------



## Petre (2010 Július 12)

művet.


----------



## Petre (2010 Július 12)

De


----------



## Petre (2010 Július 12)

látom


----------



## Petre (2010 Július 12)

elég


----------



## Petre (2010 Július 12)

körülményes


----------



## Petre (2010 Július 12)

ez


----------



## Petre (2010 Július 12)

Még


----------



## Petre (2010 Július 12)

csak


----------



## Petre (2010 Július 12)

3


----------



## Petre (2010 Július 12)

hozzászólás


----------



## Petre (2010 Július 12)

és


----------



## Petre (2010 Július 12)

megvan!


----------



## evocska (2010 Július 12)

*sziasztok!*

Sziasztok!
Már valamikor régen regisztráltam, de azt se tudom hozzászóltam e már valamihez egyáltalán...folyt.


----------



## evocska (2010 Július 12)

Szóval ha jól látom van még mit írnom...


----------



## evocska (2010 Július 12)

Utána kéne néznem annak is, hogy mi is ez a canadahun...


----------



## evocska (2010 Július 12)

mert azért regisztráltam, mert régen -tavaly-jó kis tanításhoz kapcsolódó anyagokat láttam itt..


----------



## evocska (2010 Július 12)

viszont nem vagyok túl jó fórumozó


----------



## evocska (2010 Július 12)

6. lesz ez...


----------



## evocska (2010 Július 12)

7.


----------



## evocska (2010 Július 12)

Nem tudtam, h. ilyen hosszú 20 mp.


----------



## evocska (2010 Július 12)

9.


----------



## evocska (2010 Július 12)

10.


----------



## evocska (2010 Július 12)

11,


----------



## evocska (2010 Július 12)

12.


----------



## evocska (2010 Július 12)

már a felén túl vagyok...


----------



## evocska (2010 Július 12)

14.


----------



## evocska (2010 Július 12)

15.


----------



## evocska (2010 Július 12)

16.


----------



## evocska (2010 Július 12)

17.


----------



## evocska (2010 Július 12)

18.


----------



## evocska (2010 Július 12)

és ...


----------



## evocska (2010 Július 12)

lassan...


----------



## evocska (2010 Július 12)

megvan !!!!


----------



## evocska (2010 Július 12)

Igen, igen, igen!
Köszönöm!


----------



## juventino1920 (2010 Július 12)

Köszöntem!


----------



## xenoner (2010 Július 12)

helló


----------



## xenoner (2010 Július 12)




----------



## xenoner (2010 Július 12)

:d


----------



## xenoner (2010 Július 12)

a


----------



## xenoner (2010 Július 12)

b


----------



## toti62 (2010 Július 12)

*Újra itt vagyok*

Mindenkinek sziasztok!


----------



## Andreja1987 (2010 Július 12)

hello


----------



## Andreja1987 (2010 Július 12)

:3


----------



## Plutonic (2010 Július 12)

Sziasztok!


----------



## attyi (2010 Július 12)

helló! Szabin vagyok és szeretném letölteni a Szív sötét folyói című könyvet, amit csak itt találtam meg. Biztos, hogy kell az a 20 hozzászólás? lécci,lécci,lécci....kiss


----------



## angazsabu (2010 Július 12)

szia


----------



## attyi (2010 Július 12)

2


----------



## attyi (2010 Július 12)

3


----------



## attyi (2010 Július 12)

4


----------



## attyi (2010 Július 12)




----------



## attyi (2010 Július 12)

6


----------



## attyi (2010 Július 12)

34 fok van kint


----------



## attyi (2010 Július 12)

bent a lakásban kellemes


----------



## attyi (2010 Július 12)

ezért akarok olvasni


----------



## attyi (2010 Július 12)

hoppá


----------



## attyi (2010 Július 12)

elkezdtem olvasni a könyvet


----------



## attyi (2010 Július 12)

amit részletekben


----------



## attyi (2010 Július 12)

raktak föl


----------



## attyi (2010 Július 12)

1 fórumra


----------



## attyi (2010 Július 12)

de ahhoz most


----------



## attyi (2010 Július 12)

nem tudok hozzáférni


----------



## attyi (2010 Július 12)

itt viszont megvan


----------



## attyi (2010 Július 12)

gonosz vagyok.


----------



## attyi (2010 Július 12)

?


----------



## attyi (2010 Július 12)

kell az a könyv


----------



## attyi (2010 Július 12)

sikerül?


----------



## Natsu (2010 Július 12)

hello


----------



## olgigirl (2010 Július 12)

egy szép smsnek


----------



## olgigirl (2010 Július 12)




----------



## olgigirl (2010 Július 12)

samsung galaxy spica a legjobb, én nagyon szereteem

<3


----------



## olgigirl (2010 Július 12)

fuh netmudom már..


----------



## olgigirl (2010 Július 12)

na meg new york


----------



## olgigirl (2010 Július 12)

okee


----------



## olgigirl (2010 Július 12)

olgi bp-n fekszik


----------



## olgigirl (2010 Július 12)

legooo


----------



## olgigirl (2010 Július 12)

2


----------



## Lala 2010 (2010 Július 12)

szia


----------



## Lala 2010 (2010 Július 12)

próbálkozunk


----------



## Lala 2010 (2010 Július 12)

asszem


----------



## andreao2218 (2010 Július 12)

:d


----------



## andreao2218 (2010 Július 12)

:11:


andreao2218 írta:


> :d


hali


----------



## andreao2218 (2010 Július 12)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


----------



## andreao2218 (2010 Július 12)

andreao2218 írta:


> :d





andreao2218 írta:


>


----------



## rpetra (2010 Július 12)

Köszönet, ha megköszönöd! Igy nekem is összejön a 20 hozzászólás.


----------



## emunkachi (2010 Július 12)

reterty


----------



## hccssn (2010 Július 12)

köszönet


----------



## omonac (2010 Július 12)

Sziasztok!
Van most itt valaki?


----------



## Vargusz (2010 Július 12)

Sziasztok! Kellemes időtöltést Mindenkinek!


----------



## evababa (2010 Július 13)

hahóóó, szóval a jelenléti...akkor én is aláírom


----------



## evababa (2010 Július 13)

és most miért nem sikerül?


----------



## Sanyi2007 (2010 Július 13)

*hello*

hello


----------



## Sanyi2007 (2010 Július 13)

*hello6*

hfsafsa


----------



## Sanyi2007 (2010 Július 13)

*8as*

Fuss Forest, Fuss!


----------



## Sanyi2007 (2010 Július 13)

*félidő*

10.


----------



## Sanyi2007 (2010 Július 13)

*idézet*

Az egyetlen, amit nem lehet újra felhasználni:
az elvesztegetett idő.
Ha álmaidat valóra akarod váltani, nem szabad sokáig aludni!
Az élet túl rövid ahhoz, hogy felébredj, és megbánd. Szeresd azokat, akik jók hozzád. Felejtsd el azokat, akik nem! Hidd el, minden valamilyen okból történik. Amikor új esély adódik, két kézzel kapj érte. Ha ez gyökeresen megváltoztatja az életed, ne ellenkezz!
Amire majd emlékezned kell, azt most kell megvalósítanod! Ha küzdesz veszíthetsz,ha nem küzdesz veszítettél.
Vesztesekre márpedig szükség van, hogy tudd, hová jutsz, ha az ő útjukat járod. Ők a viszonyítási pont. A nullák így töltik be végül küldetésüket.


----------



## Sanyi2007 (2010 Július 13)

*idézet2 ide is*

Nagy bátorság kell ahhoz, hogy egy ember fenntartás nélkül engedje szeretni magát. Bátorság, csaknem hősiesség. A legtöbb ember nem tud szeretetet adni és kapni, mert gyáva és hiú, fél a bukástól. Szégyelli, hogy odaadja, s még sokkal inkább szégyelli, hogy kiadja magát a másiknak, elárulja titkát. Azt a szomorú, emberi titkot, hogy szüksége van gyöngédségre, nem tud meglenni nélküle. Mert azt hiszem, ez az igazság.

/Márai Sándor/


----------



## Sanyi2007 (2010 Július 13)

*Kis Herceg ide is*

Az emberek nem érnek rá, hogy bármit is megismerjenek. Csupa kész holmit vásárolnak a kereskedőknél. De mivel barátkereskedők nem léteznek, az embereknek nincsenek is barátaik.


----------



## Sanyi2007 (2010 Július 13)

*Kis Herceg*

Nálatok - mondta a kis herceg - az emberek egyetlen kertben ötezer rózsát nevelnek. Mégse találják meg, amit keresnek.
- Nem találják meg - mondtam.
- Pedig egyetlen rózsában vagy egy korty vízben megtalálhatnák...
- Minden bizonnyal - feleltem.
- Csakhogy a szem vak - tette hozzá a kis herceg. - A szívünkkel kell keresni.


----------



## Sanyi2007 (2010 Július 13)

*megvan a 20.*

Ha valaki szeret egy virágot, amely csak egyetlen példányban létezik a csillag milliókon: ez épp elég neki, hogy boldog legyen, ha a csillagokra pillant.


----------



## Scriptor (2010 Július 13)

Üdvözlet mindenkinek!


----------



## atma (2010 Július 13)

hi


----------



## oszram (2010 Július 13)

*Üdv!*

Sziasztok!


----------



## paprikaj (2010 Július 13)

*köszönet*

köszi 
de az még működik?


----------



## paprikaj (2010 Július 13)

nem akarnám "teleszemetelni" a fórumot, de nagyon szeretnék már olvasni (benn a munkahelyemen  ..... tudom csak holnap lehet...
10 beírás durva lenne ma?


----------



## funfuntom (2010 Július 13)

*Üdvözlet*

Sziasztok


----------



## paprikaj (2010 Július 13)

nem akarok idézeteket sem beírni, nem biztos hogy ami nekem, az másnak is....


----------



## paprikaj (2010 Július 13)

már majdnem a fele a mai adagnak....


----------



## paprikaj (2010 Július 13)

fél


----------



## paprikaj (2010 Július 13)

6


----------



## paprikaj (2010 Július 13)

7


----------



## funfuntom (2010 Július 13)

Én alapvetően kifestőt kerestem lányomnak, úgy kerültem ide.


----------



## paprikaj (2010 Július 13)

8


----------



## funfuntom (2010 Július 13)

Azt hiszem azonban jobban szét nézek majd a fórumon.


----------



## funfuntom (2010 Július 13)

Most Nekem is kell még a kötelező 20 hozzászólás...


----------



## paprikaj (2010 Július 13)

én elhagytam a matarese klán című könyvet egy orvosi rendelőben és csak 2/3-ig olvastam ki.... bosszantó


----------



## funfuntom (2010 Július 13)

Látom mások is vannak ezzel így. )


----------



## funfuntom (2010 Július 13)

Még 15


----------



## funfuntom (2010 Július 13)

Már csak 14


----------



## funfuntom (2010 Július 13)

Örülök, hogy rátaláltam erre az oldalra


----------



## funfuntom (2010 Július 13)

Nagyon sok jó és kedves dolgot látok itt.


----------



## paprikaj (2010 Július 13)

én is a sima számok írása és a hozzászólás között meditálok....


----------



## funfuntom (2010 Július 13)

és még csak belenézegettem a dolgokba.


----------



## paprikaj (2010 Július 13)

mára 10-et gondoltam, de már így is túl vagyok rajta... akkor befejezem ma


----------



## funfuntom (2010 Július 13)

És üdvözlök minden Kanadában élő hazánk fiát.


----------



## paprikaj (2010 Július 13)

12


----------



## funfuntom (2010 Július 13)

És az itthonikata is


----------



## paprikaj (2010 Július 13)




----------



## paprikaj (2010 Július 13)

ezen a szerencsétlen 13-ason túl kell jutni gyorsan


----------



## funfuntom (2010 Július 13)

8


----------



## funfuntom (2010 Július 13)

7


----------



## paprikaj (2010 Július 13)

15


----------



## funfuntom (2010 Július 13)

6


----------



## paprikaj (2010 Július 13)

most ezek a számok összezavartak


----------



## funfuntom (2010 Július 13)

5


----------



## paprikaj (2010 Július 13)

nagyon lassú vagyok azt hiszem


----------



## paprikaj (2010 Július 13)

és a technik is ellenem van


----------



## funfuntom (2010 Július 13)

4


----------



## paprikaj (2010 Július 13)

utolsó előtti


----------



## paprikaj (2010 Július 13)

Akkor mára be is fejeztem. Szép napot kívánok minden kedves fórumozónak!


----------



## funfuntom (2010 Július 13)

3


----------



## funfuntom (2010 Július 13)

2


----------



## funfuntom (2010 Július 13)

1


----------



## funfuntom (2010 Július 13)

Zéró.
Jó fórumozást mindenkinek.


----------



## Rózsakrisz (2010 Július 13)

sziasztok


----------



## Rózsakrisz (2010 Július 13)

hahó


----------



## Rózsakrisz (2010 Július 13)

helló


----------



## Rózsakrisz (2010 Július 13)

cső


----------



## Rózsakrisz (2010 Július 13)

szia-szia


----------



## Rózsakrisz (2010 Július 13)

nem jut eszembe


----------



## Rózsakrisz (2010 Július 13)

morzsi ugat


----------



## Rózsakrisz (2010 Július 13)

tücsi is ugat


----------



## Rózsakrisz (2010 Július 13)

Nagyon jó ez a fórum


----------



## Rózsakrisz (2010 Július 13)

Örülök,hogy rátaláltam.


----------



## Rózsakrisz (2010 Július 13)

Két kutyám van


----------



## Rózsakrisz (2010 Július 13)

Tücsi és Morzsi


----------



## Rózsakrisz (2010 Július 13)

hk


----------



## Rózsakrisz (2010 Július 13)

Bruhaha!


----------



## Rózsakrisz (2010 Július 13)

1


----------



## Rózsakrisz (2010 Július 13)

2


----------



## Rózsakrisz (2010 Július 13)

mit írjak még?


----------



## Rózsakrisz (2010 Július 13)

Kánikula!!!


----------



## Rózsakrisz (2010 Július 13)

Ma fürdök!!


----------



## Rózsakrisz (2010 Július 13)

Végre nyár van!


----------



## Rózsakrisz (2010 Július 13)

mit főzzek ma?


----------



## cyberapa (2010 Július 13)

Nagyon szívesen!


----------



## tomcaty (2010 Július 13)

1


----------



## tomcaty (2010 Július 13)

2


----------



## tomcaty (2010 Július 13)

3 elhagyott a párom


----------



## tomcaty (2010 Július 13)

4


----------



## tomcaty (2010 Július 13)

5


----------



## tomcaty (2010 Július 13)

6


----------



## tomcaty (2010 Július 13)

9


----------



## tomcaty (2010 Július 13)

10


----------



## tomcaty (2010 Július 13)

11


----------



## tomcaty (2010 Július 13)

jelen


----------



## tomcaty (2010 Július 13)




----------



## tomcaty (2010 Július 13)

Mindjárt meglesz az a 20 ;-)


----------



## Sippoka (2010 Július 13)

itt vagyok


----------



## takandra (2010 Július 13)

12


----------



## Anysah (2010 Július 13)

jelen


----------



## Anysah (2010 Július 13)

tomcaty írta:


> Mindjárt meglesz az a 20 ;-)



Nekem még alá kell írnom néhány jelenéti ívet.


----------



## regime (2010 Július 13)

1


----------



## regime (2010 Július 13)

2


----------



## regime (2010 Július 13)

3^^


----------



## regime (2010 Július 13)

*4*


----------



## regime (2010 Július 13)

5:222:


----------



## regime (2010 Július 13)

6:d


----------



## regime (2010 Július 13)

7...


----------



## regime (2010 Július 13)

8.....


----------



## regime (2010 Július 13)

9........


----------



## Anysah (2010 Július 13)

Még mindig jelen.


----------



## regime (2010 Július 13)

na itt a fele^^


----------



## regime (2010 Július 13)

11


----------



## regime (2010 Július 13)

12


----------



## regime (2010 Július 13)

13


----------



## regime (2010 Július 13)

14


----------



## Jessica94 (2010 Július 13)

20 körül


----------



## regime (2010 Július 13)

15


----------



## regime (2010 Július 13)

na már nem sok^^


----------



## regime (2010 Július 13)

17


----------



## regime (2010 Július 13)

18


----------



## regime (2010 Július 13)

19


----------



## regime (2010 Július 13)

és ennyiii, köszi, hogy gyorsan le lehetett tudni a 20at


----------



## tonhal2010 (2010 Július 13)

Szeretnék 20 hozzászólást!


----------



## tonhal2010 (2010 Július 13)

12


----------



## tonhal2010 (2010 Július 13)

Szeretnék még hozzászólást!


----------



## tonhal2010 (2010 Július 13)

Még még


----------



## tonhal2010 (2010 Július 13)

remélem letudok majd tötteni


----------



## tonhal2010 (2010 Július 13)

Szerinten ez a 20 hozzászólás nagy hülyeség


----------



## tonhal2010 (2010 Július 13)

15


----------



## tonhal2010 (2010 Július 13)

Most aktiv vagyok


----------



## tonhal2010 (2010 Július 13)

Én egy igazi fórumózó vagyok


----------



## tonhal2010 (2010 Július 13)

21


----------



## tonhal2010 (2010 Július 13)

Türelem türelem


----------



## tonhal2010 (2010 Július 13)

Még még még ennyi nem elég


----------



## tonhal2010 (2010 Július 13)

Még 9


----------



## tonhal2010 (2010 Július 13)

És még 8


----------



## tonhal2010 (2010 Július 13)

Nem jut semmi vicces az eszembe


----------



## tonhal2010 (2010 Július 13)

Ha így sem tudok letölteni roppant ideges leszek


----------



## tonhal2010 (2010 Július 13)

68


----------



## tonhal2010 (2010 Július 13)

Még 4


----------



## tonhal2010 (2010 Július 13)

Aztán még 3


----------



## tonhal2010 (2010 Július 13)

Na lassan vége lesz


----------



## tonhal2010 (2010 Július 13)

Ez lesz az utolsó, egyébként meg köszönet minden feltöltőnek!


----------



## barababy (2010 Július 13)

*....*

Szeretnék gyorsan 20 hozzászólást. kiss


----------



## tofika (2010 Július 13)

Hello Mindenkinek, köszi a lehetőséget.


----------



## Donrobert (2010 Július 13)

koszike


----------



## Moon01 (2010 Július 13)

Én is beköszönök


----------



## Moon01 (2010 Július 13)

sziasztok


----------



## Moon01 (2010 Július 13)

18


----------



## Moon01 (2010 Július 13)

17


----------



## Moon01 (2010 Július 13)

16


----------



## Moon01 (2010 Július 13)

15


----------



## Moon01 (2010 Július 13)

14


----------



## Moon01 (2010 Július 13)

13


----------



## Moon01 (2010 Július 13)

12


----------



## Moon01 (2010 Július 13)

11


----------



## Moon01 (2010 Július 13)

10


----------



## Moon01 (2010 Július 13)

9


----------



## Moon01 (2010 Július 13)

8


----------



## Moon01 (2010 Július 13)

7


----------



## Moon01 (2010 Július 13)

6


----------



## vasstun (2010 Július 13)

Szia!

Én még új vagyok. Köszönöm a lehetőséget!

1 üzenet pipa


----------



## vasstun (2010 Július 13)

Ez így ér?


----------



## Moon01 (2010 Július 13)

5


----------



## Moon01 (2010 Július 13)

próbálkozik az ember


----------



## hohesc (2010 Július 13)

.


----------



## Moon01 (2010 Július 13)

3


----------



## Moon01 (2010 Július 13)

2


----------



## Moon01 (2010 Július 13)

és vége


----------



## sinusgamma (2010 Július 13)

csak


----------



## sinusgamma (2010 Július 13)

4


----------



## sinusgamma (2010 Július 13)

5


----------



## sinusgamma (2010 Július 13)

6


----------



## sinusgamma (2010 Július 13)

7


----------



## sinusgamma (2010 Július 13)

ez egy lassú folyamat


----------



## sinusgamma (2010 Július 13)

9


----------



## sinusgamma (2010 Július 13)

és nagyon értelmes


----------



## sinusgamma (2010 Július 13)

11


----------



## sinusgamma (2010 Július 13)

de a felén már túl vagyok


----------



## sinusgamma (2010 Július 13)

ezt bebonából nem írom le


----------



## sinusgamma (2010 Július 13)

14


----------



## sinusgamma (2010 Július 13)

15 tátátátátátátátátátátátátá 20 sec


----------



## dv666 (2010 Július 13)

remélem összejön


----------



## dv666 (2010 Július 13)

:d


----------



## sinusgamma (2010 Július 13)

16


----------



## sinusgamma (2010 Július 13)

17 jupijé


----------



## sinusgamma (2010 Július 13)

18 bevadulsz


----------



## sinusgamma (2010 Július 13)

19 tizenkilenc


----------



## sinusgamma (2010 Július 13)

20 trárá


----------



## sinusgamma (2010 Július 13)

meg egy ráadás


----------



## Panda-Andi (2010 Július 13)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Panda-Andi (2010 Július 13)

És most miért nem enged letölteni? Ugyanazt a nincs jogosultságom...szöveget írja ki.


----------



## Panda-Andi (2010 Július 13)

Már sikerült!


----------



## kucko (2010 Július 13)

sziasztok


----------



## kvan (2010 Július 13)

*köszi*

még 1 tag jelen


----------



## alyssa00 (2010 Július 13)

2 hali


----------



## anikosvaradi (2010 Július 13)

Szep napot mindenkinek, akarhol is van, akarmit is csinal eppen.


----------



## anikosvaradi (2010 Július 13)

Itt eppen nagyon meleg van, viszont paras, szottyos. De legalabb nincs hovihar, ezt is megtanulja az ember ertekelni.


----------



## anikosvaradi (2010 Július 13)

Erdekes lenne tudni, hogy van-e meg valaki ebben a rendszerben a mi kornyekunkrol (Saco, Maine), ha igen, jelentkezz legyszi.


----------



## anikosvaradi (2010 Július 13)

Szomoru hir: meghalt Kallai Ferenc szinmuvesz. Nyugodjek bekeben!


----------



## anikosvaradi (2010 Július 13)

Fel a fejjel, ezen a heten is eljon a hetvege!


----------



## anikosvaradi (2010 Július 13)

Ez a tizennyolcadik.


----------



## anikosvaradi (2010 Július 13)

Most jon a tizenkilencedik.


----------



## anikosvaradi (2010 Július 13)

Es a varva-vart huszadik!!!


----------



## anikosvaradi (2010 Július 13)

Na jo, legyen egy raadas is!


----------



## Pitti-ke (2010 Július 13)

1


----------



## Pitti-ke (2010 Július 13)

2


----------



## Pitti-ke (2010 Július 13)

3


----------



## Pitti-ke (2010 Július 13)

6


----------



## Pitti-ke (2010 Július 13)

7


----------



## Pitti-ke (2010 Július 13)

8


----------



## Pitti-ke (2010 Július 13)

9


----------



## Pitti-ke (2010 Július 13)

10


----------



## Pitti-ke (2010 Július 13)

11


----------



## Pitti-ke (2010 Július 13)

12


----------



## Pitti-ke (2010 Július 13)

13


----------



## Pitti-ke (2010 Július 13)

14


----------



## Pitti-ke (2010 Július 13)

20!!


----------



## Pitti-ke (2010 Július 13)

21


----------



## ottilia90 (2010 Július 13)

Első hozzászólásom


----------



## ottilia90 (2010 Július 13)

2


----------



## ottilia90 (2010 Július 13)

3


----------



## ottilia90 (2010 Július 13)

4


----------



## ottilia90 (2010 Július 13)

5


----------



## ottilia90 (2010 Július 13)

6


----------



## ottilia90 (2010 Július 13)

7


----------



## ottilia90 (2010 Július 13)

8


----------



## ottilia90 (2010 Július 13)

9


----------



## ottilia90 (2010 Július 13)

10


----------



## ottilia90 (2010 Július 13)

11


----------



## ottilia90 (2010 Július 13)

12


----------



## ottilia90 (2010 Július 13)

13


----------



## ottilia90 (2010 Július 13)

14


----------



## ottilia90 (2010 Július 13)

15


----------



## ottilia90 (2010 Július 13)

16


----------



## ottilia90 (2010 Július 13)

17


----------



## ottilia90 (2010 Július 13)

18


----------



## ottilia90 (2010 Július 13)

19


----------



## ottilia90 (2010 Július 13)

de jóóó ,20


----------



## ottilia90 (2010 Július 13)

de még nem tudok letölteni...


----------



## messi88lionel (2010 Július 13)

*helosztok*

meg uj vagyok de ngyon mgtetszedt ez a forum,szuper,


----------



## messi88lionel (2010 Július 13)

*hello*

Most mar tudsz letolteni dolgokat?


----------



## messi88lionel (2010 Július 13)

1


----------



## messi88lionel (2010 Július 13)

2


----------



## messi88lionel (2010 Július 13)

3


----------



## messi88lionel (2010 Július 13)

4


----------



## messi88lionel (2010 Július 13)

5


----------



## messi88lionel (2010 Július 13)

6


----------



## messi88lionel (2010 Július 13)

7


----------



## messi88lionel (2010 Július 13)

8


----------



## messi88lionel (2010 Július 13)

9


----------



## messi88lionel (2010 Július 13)

10


----------



## messi88lionel (2010 Július 13)

11


----------



## messi88lionel (2010 Július 13)

12


----------



## messi88lionel (2010 Július 13)

13


----------



## messi88lionel (2010 Július 13)

14


----------



## messi88lionel (2010 Július 13)

15


----------



## messi88lionel (2010 Július 13)

16


----------



## messi88lionel (2010 Július 13)

20


----------



## messi88lionel (2010 Július 13)

21


----------



## golla (2010 Július 13)

Jelen


----------



## golla (2010 Július 13)

messi88lionel írta:


> 12



Ez jo


----------



## tan (2010 Július 13)

Engem is érdekelne


----------



## hayduck78 (2010 Július 13)

koszonom!


----------



## hayduck78 (2010 Július 13)

sziasztok


----------



## Darma (2010 Július 13)

Melitta írta:


> 1, jelen


 

Jelen! :444:


----------



## hayduck78 (2010 Július 13)

köszike!


----------



## hayduck78 (2010 Július 13)

köszönöm...


----------



## hayduck78 (2010 Július 13)

köszönöm....


----------



## hayduck78 (2010 Július 13)

köszi.


----------



## hayduck78 (2010 Július 13)

köszi..


----------



## hayduck78 (2010 Július 13)

köszi...


----------



## hayduck78 (2010 Július 13)

köszi....


----------



## hayduck78 (2010 Július 13)

10


----------



## hayduck78 (2010 Július 13)

11


----------



## Darma (2010 Július 13)

imrus írta:


> 2 szia jelen


 
+ 1!:d


----------



## hayduck78 (2010 Július 13)

12


----------



## hayduck78 (2010 Július 13)

13


----------



## hayduck78 (2010 Július 13)

14


----------



## hayduck78 (2010 Július 13)

15


----------



## hayduck78 (2010 Július 13)

16


----------



## hayduck78 (2010 Július 13)

17


----------



## hayduck78 (2010 Július 13)

18


----------



## hayduck78 (2010 Július 13)

19


----------



## Darma (2010 Július 13)

Jelen!


----------



## hayduck78 (2010 Július 13)

20


----------



## hayduck78 (2010 Július 13)

21


----------



## Darma (2010 Július 13)

Szia! + 1 jelen!


----------



## Darma (2010 Július 13)

+1


----------



## Darma (2010 Július 13)

Csak:17!?


----------



## Darma (2010 Július 13)

Angyal vagy! 

 
http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=12


----------



## Darma (2010 Július 13)

*Köszönöm!* 

 

http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=12


----------



## Darma (2010 Július 13)

Melitta írta:


> 7, sziasztokkiss


 

20.! 

 

http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=12


----------



## Darma (2010 Július 13)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


 
Sikerült! Köszönöm! 

http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=10


----------



## npeti2 (2010 Július 13)

Köszönöm


----------



## inda14 (2010 Július 13)

Köszi


----------



## tan (2010 Július 13)

Nekem is jól jönne de várnom kell amig letölthetem


----------



## tan (2010 Július 13)

sajnos még nem tudom megnézni


----------



## tan (2010 Július 13)

Szépek


----------



## tan (2010 Július 13)

Igy igaz


----------



## Judit0618 (2010 Július 14)

Sziasztok! 
Mindenkinek szeretném megköszönni a lehetőséget, rengeteget segítenek a letöltött könyvek - isteni, hogy el tudom magam foglalni valamivel munka közben...!!! (és ezért még a főnököm sem neheztelhet)


----------



## Daft (2010 Július 14)

szia


----------



## Daft (2010 Július 14)

Örömmel tudatjuk mindenkivel, hogy megettük az utolsó kannibált!


----------



## petrus911012 (2010 Július 14)

Hát persze, hogy meginogtam néha, hisz csupán ember vagyok. De már egyre jobban kezeltem a dolgot, így most már a fájdalom, néha napokra is elkerült. Ennek kockázati velejárója a soha nem szűnő zsibbadtság volt. Választanám kellett a semmi és a fájdalom közül, én a semmit választottam


----------



## Daft (2010 Július 14)

Korán keltem. Hol az arany?


----------



## Daft (2010 Július 14)

Én végeztem a feladat oroszlánrészét: üvöltöttem!


----------



## Daft (2010 Július 14)

Több férfi hagyná ott a családját, ha tudná, hogyan kell összecsomagolni.


----------



## Daft (2010 Július 14)

Nem tudtam, hogy lehetetlen, ezért megcsináltam.


----------



## Daft (2010 Július 14)

Tetszik, hogy karcsú a derekam, izmos a karom és sportos a külsőm. Csak az a baj, hogy mindezt vastag hájréteg borítja.


----------



## Daft (2010 Július 14)

Szerintem minden ember értelmes, aki egyetért velem.


----------



## Daft (2010 Július 14)

Nem azért vagyok vegetáriánus, mert szeretem az állatokat, hanem azért, mert gyűlölöm a növényeket.


----------



## Daft (2010 Július 14)

Nem szenvedek elmebetegségben. Minden percét élvezem.


----------



## Daft (2010 Július 14)

Tudósok felfedezése szerint egy bizonyos ételféleség elfogyasztása 90%-kal csökkenti a nők szexuális étvágyát. Ez pedig az esküvői torta.


----------



## grozsa (2010 Július 14)

sziasztok


----------



## grozsa (2010 Július 14)

Szép időnk van


----------



## grozsa (2010 Július 14)

Ismeretlen ismerős!


----------



## grozsa (2010 Július 14)

Kedves kedvetlen


----------



## grozsa (2010 Július 14)

Kelt levelem élesztő nélkül


----------



## grozsa (2010 Július 14)

Hogy vagy drágám nálam nélkül?


----------



## grozsa (2010 Július 14)

Én itt vagyok, te ott vagy


----------



## grozsa (2010 Július 14)

én jól vagyok te hogy vagy?


----------



## grozsa (2010 Július 14)

nevem a bélyeg alatt


----------



## grozsa (2010 Július 14)

a bélyeg a postán maradt


----------



## grozsa (2010 Július 14)

szívem január, lelkem február


----------



## grozsa (2010 Július 14)

hogy ki írta azon spekulálj


----------



## grozsa (2010 Július 14)

nevem a régi foglalkozásom a mostani


----------



## grozsa (2010 Július 14)

szomszédom mellett lakom


----------



## grozsa (2010 Július 14)

utcára nyilik az ablakom


----------



## grozsa (2010 Július 14)

szeretlek, mint virslit a kutya


----------



## grozsa (2010 Július 14)

ha mással látlak megüt a guta


----------



## grozsa (2010 Július 14)

szeretlek, mint marha a silót


----------



## grozsa (2010 Július 14)

lefogytam érted 5-6 kilót


----------



## grozsa (2010 Július 14)

A nevem az titkos, hogy ismerlek az biztos.


----------



## grozsa (2010 Július 14)

csókollak 100x, de nem most majd máskor.
CSókollak össze-vissza, ha nem tetszik küld vissza


----------



## Pukkantyú (2010 Július 14)

*20-as kibicelő*

Hogy ez miért így jó?...


----------



## Pukkantyú (2010 Július 14)

1-Ez a barlang meddig megy?


----------



## Pukkantyú (2010 Július 14)

Két-Ne mond azt, hogy itt a vég.


----------



## Pukkantyú (2010 Július 14)

Hár- itt megállni nagyon kár


----------



## Pukkantyú (2010 Július 14)

Mire négyet mondok csússz tovább!


----------



## Pukkantyú (2010 Július 14)

Most hogyan is tovább?


----------



## Pukkantyú (2010 Július 14)

meg van...
Tény, hogy én a csúszás-mászás híve nem vagyok,
de ha a lyuk összeszűkűl, akkor már csak kúszhatok.


----------



## Pukkantyú (2010 Július 14)

Leng a mocskos lobogó, denevér van közepébe kivarrva.


----------



## Pukkantyú (2010 Július 14)

De sok hülye barlangász ordítozik fájdalmában alatta.


----------



## Pukkantyú (2010 Július 14)

Ugye fiúk szép élet a barlangászélet?


----------



## somonik (2010 Július 14)

Jó ez a lehetőség, köszi.


----------



## Pukkantyú (2010 Július 14)

Ha elment az ép eszed, közöttünk van a helyed a sötétbe...


----------



## somonik (2010 Július 14)

2


----------



## Pukkantyú (2010 Július 14)

""*H*ülyék *V*agyunk, *D*e *J*ól *E*sik" - ez a jelszavunk!


----------



## somonik (2010 Július 14)

3


----------



## Pukkantyú (2010 Július 14)

Esik eső, fúj a szél - mi tovább baktatunk.


----------



## Pukkantyú (2010 Július 14)

Jöhet akár mély szakadék vagy égig érő hegy,


----------



## Pukkantyú (2010 Július 14)

A jó hülye barlangász csak egyre tovább megy.
Dalolja...


----------



## Pukkantyú (2010 Július 14)

Hejhó hülyeség de jól esel nekünk,


----------



## simonrmr (2010 Július 14)

miért van az, hogy több, mint 20 hozzászólás után sem tudok letölteni?


----------



## simonrmr (2010 Július 14)

nem értem...


----------



## Pukkantyú (2010 Július 14)

Remélem nekem menni fog...

szóval:
Nélküled mit sem ér hitvány életünk.


----------



## Pukkantyú (2010 Július 14)

Hegyre fel, völgybe le, lyukakba fel-le,


----------



## Pukkantyú (2010 Július 14)

Énekeljük jelszavunk, hogy H-V-D-J-E !

JEEE!


----------



## somonik (2010 Július 14)

Van egy két napos korlát is, nem?


----------



## Lendvai József (2010 Július 14)

*Beköszönés*



Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


 
Kedves Melitta!

Nem vagyok otthonos az internet, és főleg az ilyen oldalak világában, ezért jó, hogy nálad be lehet jelentkezni. Talán segítségemre is tudsz lenni. Kisgyerek köóorom óta gyűjtöm a Mozaik és egyéb képregényeket. Viszont nemrég tudtam csak meg, higy a mozaik 1976 előtt is létezett, csak más szereplőkkel. Érdekelnének, de ezen a közösségi oldalon kívül nincs lehetőség őket megtekinteni. Viszont legalább 20 értelmes hozzászólás nélkül erre esélyem sincs. Kérlek, adj egy segítséget, hogy mit is tegyek. Sok mindenről tudnék beszélgetni, bárkivel, de nem igazán tudom, hogyan kell. 

Reménykedve várom útmutatásodat.

Köszönettel:

Lendvai József


----------



## matyias (2010 Július 14)

cső


----------



## chrysale (2010 Július 14)

1


----------



## chrysale (2010 Július 14)

2


----------



## chrysale (2010 Július 14)

3


----------



## chrysale (2010 Július 14)

4


----------



## chrysale (2010 Július 14)

5


----------



## chrysale (2010 Július 14)

6


----------



## chrysale (2010 Július 14)

7


----------



## chrysale (2010 Július 14)

8


----------



## chrysale (2010 Július 14)

9


----------



## chrysale (2010 Július 14)

10


----------



## chrysale (2010 Július 14)

11


----------



## chrysale (2010 Július 14)

12


----------



## chrysale (2010 Július 14)

13


----------



## chrysale (2010 Július 14)

14


----------



## chrysale (2010 Július 14)

15


----------



## chrysale (2010 Július 14)

16


----------



## chrysale (2010 Július 14)

17


----------



## chrysale (2010 Július 14)

18


----------



## chrysale (2010 Július 14)

19


----------



## chrysale (2010 Július 14)

20


----------



## nton (2010 Július 14)

én


----------



## nton (2010 Július 14)

szeretném


----------



## nton (2010 Július 14)

ha 3


----------



## nton (2010 Július 14)

tudnék 4


----------



## nton (2010 Július 14)

letölteni 5


----------



## nton (2010 Július 14)

de 6


----------



## nton (2010 Július 14)

sajnos 7


----------



## nton (2010 Július 14)

kell 8


----------



## nton (2010 Július 14)

minimum 9


----------



## nton (2010 Július 14)

húsz 10


----------



## nton (2010 Július 14)

hozzászólás 11


----------



## nton (2010 Július 14)

ezért 12


----------



## nton (2010 Július 14)

floodolok 13


----------



## nton (2010 Július 14)

itt 14


----------



## nton (2010 Július 14)

össze 15


----------



## nton (2010 Július 14)

vissza 16


----------



## nton (2010 Július 14)

ja 17


----------



## nton (2010 Július 14)

és 18


----------



## nton (2010 Július 14)

bocs 19


----------



## nton (2010 Július 14)

*Bye-Bye
*


----------



## istvan.mate (2010 Július 14)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


hh


----------



## istvan.mate (2010 Július 14)

istvan vagyok erdelybol zenesz es keres roland styleket ha valaki tud kerem segitsen.koszonom


----------



## istvan.mate (2010 Július 14)

hat isgen


----------



## istvan.mate (2010 Július 14)

mesze neki


----------



## istvan.mate (2010 Július 14)

rolan em -25 re keresek ritmusokat ha valaki tud segitsen koszonom nagyon.legfo kepen halgato keleneyyyuu


----------



## istvan.mate (2010 Július 14)

hat ez a 20 hoazaszollasjavaja


----------



## istvan.mate (2010 Július 14)

nahat ez igen


----------



## istvan.mate (2010 Július 14)

valaki van akivel dumalhatnek


----------



## gvendolinka (2010 Július 14)

köszi szépen!


----------



## gvendolinka (2010 Július 14)

jelen


----------



## gvendolinka (2010 Július 14)

6


----------



## gvendolinka (2010 Július 14)

8


----------



## gvendolinka (2010 Július 14)

például?


----------



## gvendolinka (2010 Július 14)

fyi


----------



## gvendolinka (2010 Július 14)

12


----------



## gvendolinka (2010 Július 14)

15


----------



## gvendolinka (2010 Július 14)

*


----------



## gvendolinka (2010 Július 14)

érdekes h a többség tényleg csak számokat ír


----------



## gvendolinka (2010 Július 14)

ám legyen ...20...


----------



## Quantumleap (2010 Július 14)

Megvan a 20, mégse enged letölteni!


----------



## Quantumleap (2010 Július 14)

Miért nem tudok tölteni? Megvan a 20, és már egy éve regeltem??!!


----------



## radioman (2010 Július 14)

hy


----------



## radioman (2010 Július 14)

sok sikert mindenkinek


----------



## radioman (2010 Július 14)

jó sok film


----------



## radioman (2010 Július 14)

kösz az up-nak


----------



## radioman (2010 Július 14)

azért még vannak rendes emberek


----------



## radioman (2010 Július 14)

fain filmek


----------



## radioman (2010 Július 14)

vannak adatok


----------



## radioman (2010 Július 14)

fél 5


----------



## radioman (2010 Július 14)

2010


----------



## radioman (2010 Július 14)

július és meleg van


----------



## radioman (2010 Július 14)

én még nem próbáltam


----------



## radioman (2010 Július 14)

10


----------



## radioman (2010 Július 14)

5


----------



## radioman (2010 Július 14)

11


----------



## radioman (2010 Július 14)

6


----------



## radioman (2010 Július 14)

555


----------



## radioman (2010 Július 14)

200


----------



## radioman (2010 Július 14)

40000


----------



## radioman (2010 Július 14)

300030


----------



## radioman (2010 Július 14)

00005555


----------



## radioman (2010 Július 14)

786


----------



## radioman (2010 Július 14)

jajaja


----------



## radioman (2010 Július 14)

ahaaaa


----------



## radioman (2010 Július 14)

persze persze persze


----------



## bogi09 (2010 Július 14)

w


----------



## bogi09 (2010 Július 14)

ffhghgh


----------



## bogi09 (2010 Július 14)

_*bgdfhiuig*_


----------



## bogi09 (2010 Július 14)

nagypapai


----------



## bogi09 (2010 Július 14)

épp a kerozin nagy papa punk volt számát hallgatom


----------



## bogi09 (2010 Július 14)

mizu
?


----------



## bogi09 (2010 Július 14)

épp hambit eszem,vagyis ettem


----------



## bogi09 (2010 Július 14)

próbáljátok ki a puncsos pudingot tejjel higítva


----------



## bogi09 (2010 Július 14)

tegyétek hűtőbe és ilyen hőségben rendkívüli


----------



## bogi09 (2010 Július 14)

hajrá srácok!!!!!!


----------



## bogi09 (2010 Július 14)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


----------



## bogi09 (2010 Július 14)

:55:


melitta írta:


> aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


----------



## bogi09 (2010 Július 14)

jglglgasd


----------



## bogi09 (2010 Július 14)

11


----------



## bogi09 (2010 Július 14)

12 nél járok


----------



## bogi09 (2010 Július 14)

13
mennyi kell még???,


----------



## bogi09 (2010 Július 14)

14
káposzta szag van nálunk


----------



## bogi09 (2010 Július 14)

15
már csak 5 van hátra


----------



## bogi09 (2010 Július 14)

16
már csak négy
aztán letöltés


----------



## bogi09 (2010 Július 14)

17
már csak 3


----------



## bogi09 (2010 Július 14)

18
szurkoljatok már csak 2


----------



## bogi09 (2010 Július 14)

19
már csak egy meg még csak úgy 2


----------



## bogi09 (2010 Július 14)

20
az uccsóó


----------



## bogi09 (2010 Július 14)

és az első plussz


----------



## bogi09 (2010 Július 14)

és a végső utolsó majd letöltés


----------



## norcsip (2010 Július 14)

Sziasztok! Jelen


----------



## godzilla25 (2010 Július 14)

igen csak


----------



## godzilla25 (2010 Július 14)

igen


----------



## godzilla25 (2010 Július 14)

lehetséges


----------



## godzilla25 (2010 Július 14)

köszi a feltöltést


----------



## godzilla25 (2010 Július 14)

)))))))))


----------



## godzilla25 (2010 Július 14)

a youtube-on én is találtam


----------



## godzilla25 (2010 Július 14)

na ez is szép


----------



## citrogrape (2010 Július 14)

Még 20?


----------



## citrogrape (2010 Július 14)

vagy már csak 19?


----------



## citrogrape (2010 Július 14)

Mi van ha csak 18?


----------



## citrogrape (2010 Július 14)

17x


----------



## citrogrape (2010 Július 14)

16 még rétesből is sok


----------



## citrogrape (2010 Július 14)

15!!


----------



## citrogrape (2010 Július 14)

14?


----------



## citrogrape (2010 Július 14)

12+1


----------



## citrogrape (2010 Július 14)

12


----------



## citrogrape (2010 Július 14)

12-1


----------



## citrogrape (2010 Július 14)

12-2


----------



## citrogrape (2010 Július 14)

10


----------



## citrogrape (2010 Július 14)

8+1


----------



## citrogrape (2010 Július 14)

7+1


----------



## citrogrape (2010 Július 14)

5+2


----------



## citrogrape (2010 Július 14)

4+2


----------



## citrogrape (2010 Július 14)

2+2+1


----------



## citrogrape (2010 Július 14)

2+1+1


----------



## citrogrape (2010 Július 14)

1+1+1


----------



## melfolt (2010 Július 14)

Jelen  Köszönöm


----------



## citrogrape (2010 Július 14)

1+1?


----------



## citrogrape (2010 Július 14)

1?


----------



## Cukor25 (2010 Július 14)

1


----------



## Cukor25 (2010 Július 14)

3+2


----------



## Cukor25 (2010 Július 14)

Szeretnék május éjszakáján letépni minden orgonát!
S mikor ölel az édes álom, díszitni véle kis szobád!
S mikor szíved az üdvre dobban, szeretnék mézet lopni onnan.
Csókolni édes ajkadat... Minden hiába, nem szabad!


----------



## Tiffany2006 (2010 Július 14)

ezt nem igazán értem


----------



## DiamondKate (2010 Július 15)

21


----------



## Krepszy (2010 Július 15)

hello


----------



## moTT (2010 Július 15)

*hello*

hello


----------



## moTT (2010 Július 15)

*joejt*

joejt


----------



## moTT (2010 Július 15)

jeojt2


----------



## moTT (2010 Július 15)

joejt3


----------



## moTT (2010 Július 15)

joejt4


----------



## moTT (2010 Július 15)

jeotjh5


----------



## moTT (2010 Július 15)

joejt6


----------



## moTT (2010 Július 15)

joejt7


----------



## moTT (2010 Július 15)

jpejt8


----------



## moTT (2010 Július 15)

jeojt9


----------



## moTT (2010 Július 15)

jepojt9


----------



## moTT (2010 Július 15)

jepojti9


----------



## moTT (2010 Július 15)

jeojt81


----------



## moTT (2010 Július 15)

jeopj71


----------



## moTT (2010 Július 15)

joejt61


----------



## moTT (2010 Július 15)

jeojt51


----------



## moTT (2010 Július 15)

joet41


----------



## moTT (2010 Július 15)

joejt31


----------



## moTT (2010 Július 15)

jowejt21


----------



## moTT (2010 Július 15)

joejt10


----------



## moTT (2010 Július 15)

joejt!!!


----------



## moTT (2010 Július 15)

joejt!!!!!!


----------



## heni79 (2010 Július 15)

20


----------



## heni79 (2010 Július 15)

19


----------



## heni79 (2010 Július 15)

18


----------



## heni79 (2010 Július 15)

17


----------



## heni79 (2010 Július 15)

16


----------



## heni79 (2010 Július 15)

15


----------



## heni79 (2010 Július 15)

14


----------



## heni79 (2010 Július 15)

13


----------



## heni79 (2010 Július 15)

12


----------



## heni79 (2010 Július 15)

11


----------



## heni79 (2010 Július 15)

10


----------



## heni79 (2010 Július 15)

9


----------



## heni79 (2010 Július 15)

8


----------



## heni79 (2010 Július 15)

7


----------



## heni79 (2010 Július 15)

6


----------



## heni79 (2010 Július 15)

5


----------



## heni79 (2010 Július 15)

4


----------



## heni79 (2010 Július 15)

3


----------



## heni79 (2010 Július 15)

2


----------



## heni79 (2010 Július 15)

1


----------



## heni79 (2010 Július 15)

12


----------



## tan (2010 Július 15)

ok


----------



## tan (2010 Július 15)

mind hasznos ötletek


----------



## tan (2010 Július 15)

köszönöm


----------



## tan (2010 Július 15)

nagyszerűek


----------



## tan (2010 Július 15)

nem is olyan nehéz


----------



## tan (2010 Július 15)

kevés pénzzel is lehet boldog valaki


----------



## tan (2010 Július 15)

a szeretet az mindenképp fontos


----------



## tan (2010 Július 15)

az élet értékes ajándék Istentől


----------



## tan (2010 Július 15)

érdekes


----------



## tan (2010 Július 15)

aha


----------



## tan (2010 Július 15)

valóban érdekes


----------



## szentpeteri (2010 Július 15)

Sziasztok!
Új vagyok és köszönöma lehetőséget! 
Gyuri


----------



## szentpeteri (2010 Július 15)

Mi az aktuális téma?


----------



## szentpeteri (2010 Július 15)

Engem nagyon érdekelnek ami a szemnek láthatatlan és a többi érzékszerv számára is jelenleg elérhetetlen!


----------



## Okina22 (2010 Július 15)

Köszönöm


----------



## Okina22 (2010 Július 15)

a lehetőséget


----------



## Okina22 (2010 Július 15)

a 20 hozzászólás


----------



## Okina22 (2010 Július 15)

gyors megy szerzéséhez!


----------



## Okina22 (2010 Július 15)

Igazán


----------



## Okina22 (2010 Július 15)

kedves dolog.


----------



## cherrylove (2010 Július 15)

sziasztok!


----------



## cherrylove (2010 Július 15)

jó az oldal


----------



## cherrylove (2010 Július 15)

mindenkit üdvözlök Tatabányáról


----------



## Okina22 (2010 Július 15)

Szia!


----------



## cherrylove (2010 Július 15)

Nem tudom mi a sorsod, de egy dolgot tudok: csak azok lesznek igazán boldogok, akik keresték és megtalálták, hogyan lehet másokat szolgálni.


----------



## cherrylove (2010 Július 15)

Ne mondj le még a vágyaidról!
Még ha rossz, még ha fáj és bántja a lelkedet.
Mert ha hiteddel reméled,
feléd hajlik a mennyből, lassan majd eléred.


----------



## cherrylove (2010 Július 15)

Ha sikerülne palackoznunk a balszerencsédet, valóságos tömegpusztító fegyverre tennénk szert!


----------



## cherrylove (2010 Július 15)

A szex és a politika úgy illik egymáshoz, mint a vaj és a méz.


----------



## Okina22 (2010 Július 15)

Tetszik


----------



## Okina22 (2010 Július 15)

az oldal!


----------



## cherrylove (2010 Július 15)

Ha valakinek a bal keze megvágja a jobb kezét, s akkor megtorlásul a jobb keze visszavágja a bal kezét, akkor annak a valakinek nem kétszeres oka van-e jajgatni?


----------



## Okina22 (2010 Július 15)

Főleg


----------



## Okina22 (2010 Július 15)

a könyv részleg!


----------



## cherrylove (2010 Július 15)

Szerintem az a legfontosabb, hogy ne veszítsük el a titokzatos ismeretlen iránti kíváncsiságunkat, a rácsodálkozás képességét. Higgyünk kicsit a jó vagy a gonosz varázslatában, a lehetetlenben, a csodákban


----------



## Okina22 (2010 Július 15)




----------



## cherrylove (2010 Július 15)

Nem elég a gyors autó, ahhoz, hogy nyerj, előbb célba is kell érni.


----------



## Okina22 (2010 Július 15)

cherrylove 
Te hiszel a csodában?


----------



## cherrylove (2010 Július 15)

Azt a fajta humort kedvelem, ami öt másodpercig nevettet és tíz percig gondolkodtat.


----------



## cherrylove (2010 Július 15)

Nehéz megmondani, mi a lehetetlen, hiszen a tegnap álma a ma reménye és a holnap valósága.


----------



## Okina22 (2010 Július 15)

Ahhoz, hogy nyerj, minden képen célba kell érni!


----------



## cherrylove (2010 Július 15)

Az ember nem a jelen pillantat, nem a pillantati szükség rabja; értelmi eszméletekre lévén alkotva, nem veszti el a múltat szem elől; s ezáltal mind a jelennek több díszt szerezhet, mind a jövőre kiszámított hatással tud munkálni.


----------



## cherrylove (2010 Július 15)

Ha hazudnod kell, nagyot hazudj - szokta mondogatni. - A kis hazugságoknak nincs semmi értelme. A nagy hazugságot jobban elhiszik, mert az ember úgy van felépítve, hogy hinni akar a nagy hazugságokban.


----------



## Okina22 (2010 Július 15)

Úgy érzem


----------



## cherrylove (2010 Július 15)

nem azt mondom, hogy hiszek, hanem hogy minden lehetséges :9


----------



## Okina22 (2010 Július 15)

elég egyoldalúan


----------



## Okina22 (2010 Július 15)

próbálok beszélgetni!


----------



## cherrylove (2010 Július 15)

Amikor azt mondod: "Feladom!", gondolj arra, hogy ilyenkor másvalaki azt mondja: "Egek, micsoda lehetőség!"


----------



## Okina22 (2010 Július 15)

Hello!


----------



## cherrylove (2010 Július 15)

és te hiszel benne?


----------



## Okina22 (2010 Július 15)

Észrevettél?


----------



## Okina22 (2010 Július 15)

De már úgy is mindegy!


----------



## cherrylove (2010 Július 15)

Barátok közt nincs szükség pénzre.


----------



## cherrylove (2010 Július 15)

miért mind1? igen észre vettelek.
csak közbe próbálok beírni 20 hózzászólást


----------



## comeback (2010 Július 15)

ja,ja tarcsunk össze


----------



## Okina22 (2010 Július 15)

A csoda jó és nincs kizárva, hogy létezik, csak nem mindig annak hívják!


----------



## cherrylove (2010 Július 15)

A klímaváltozás a mi generációnk kihívása. S válaszunktól nem a világ jó sora függ, hanem a miénk.


----------



## cherrylove (2010 Július 15)

ez teccik


----------



## Okina22 (2010 Július 15)

Már mint mi?


----------



## maci848 (2010 Július 15)

hogyan birom letölteni?


----------



## el-gato (2010 Július 15)

Hali!


----------



## el-gato (2010 Július 15)

Jelen


----------



## el-gato (2010 Július 15)

Itt most tulképpen bármit lehet írni?


----------



## el-gato (2010 Július 15)

a cél csak, hogy meglegyen a 20 hsz? Mert akkor kösz a lehetőséget és élek vele


----------



## el-gato (2010 Július 15)

még kellene 16


----------



## el-gato (2010 Július 15)

fogynak


----------



## el-gato (2010 Július 15)

mármint a számuk


----------



## el-gato (2010 Július 15)

13


----------



## kyra007 (2010 Július 15)

Jajj de jó már elegem van h nem tudom le tölteni a Töltsd el szívünk fényességet!!!


----------



## kyra007 (2010 Július 15)

PFffffffffffffffffffffffffff


----------



## el-gato (2010 Július 15)

alakul


----------



## el-gato (2010 Július 15)

11


----------



## el-gato (2010 Július 15)

majd elfelejtettem tovább számolni


----------



## el-gato (2010 Július 15)

addig jár a korsó a kútra, amíg el nem törik


----------



## el-gato (2010 Július 15)

ki korán kel, maga esik bele


----------



## el-gato (2010 Július 15)

aki másnak vermet ás, aranyat lel


----------



## el-gato (2010 Július 15)

addig nyújtózkodj, mint a templom egere


----------



## el-gato (2010 Július 15)

madarat tolláról, mint a sánta kutyát


----------



## el-gato (2010 Július 15)

ki mint veti ágyát, vedd el a lányát


----------



## el-gato (2010 Július 15)

nem mind arany, ami úgy alussza álmát


----------



## el-gato (2010 Július 15)

kicsi a bors, de ne is egyék


----------



## el-gato (2010 Július 15)

ahogy esik, úgy alussza álmát


----------



## el-gato (2010 Július 15)

Na, remélem mindenkit sikeresen lefárasztottam, pá


----------



## Szasza620 (2010 Július 15)

jó idő van kint


----------



## Szasza620 (2010 Július 15)

jöhetne már egy kis eső


----------



## Szasza620 (2010 Július 15)

vagy irány a strand


----------



## Szasza620 (2010 Július 15)

na majd még meglátjuk


----------



## harcsa75 (2010 Július 15)

Ez az a topic amit nem fogok végigolvasni.


----------



## harcsa75 (2010 Július 15)

És szerintem más sem.


----------



## harcsa75 (2010 Július 15)

Volt már aki végigolvasta ?


----------



## harcsa75 (2010 Július 15)

Valakinek csak sikerül.


----------



## Bonchery (2010 Július 15)

*halllooo*

Haló


----------



## egytulipan (2010 Július 15)

Sziasztok!


----------



## egytulipan (2010 Július 15)

Nagy segítség ez a fórum


----------



## egytulipan (2010 Július 15)

Kedves volt az admintól


----------



## egytulipan (2010 Július 15)

Bár úgysem olvassa el senki : )


----------



## duncsi81 (2010 Július 15)

Sziasztok!


----------



## egytulipan (2010 Július 15)

De azért bejelentkezem én is, szóval jelen!


----------



## duncsi81 (2010 Július 15)

Én kedvenc vicceket és idézeteket fogok ideírni, hogy valami értelme is legyen


----------



## leslie0330 (2010 Július 15)

Sziasztok!


----------



## leslie0330 (2010 Július 15)

Egyszer csak összegyűlik az a 20!


----------



## leslie0330 (2010 Július 15)

Mindenkinek szép napot!


----------



## egytulipan (2010 Július 15)

Duncsi, ez jó ötlet : )


----------



## duncsi81 (2010 Július 15)

Egy kisfiú a nappali szobában játszott az új elektromos vasútjával, amit karácsonyra kapott. Anyja a konyhában mosogatott. Egyszer csak hallja, hogy a vonat megáll, a fia meg elkiáltja magát:

- Hé faszfejek! Ha le akarnak szállni most húzzák le a belüket! Azok a seggfejek meg akik fel akarnak szállni mozogjanak mert indulni akarunk.
Az anya döbbenten hagyta abba a mosogatást, berohant a szobába és ráförmedt a fiára:
- Ebben a házban nem beszélünk így fiatalember! Most pedig felmész a szobádba és elgondolkozol a viselkedéseden.
A kisfiú felment a szobába, majd két órával később visszatért, és újra játszani kezdett a vonattal. Anyja halotta, hogy a vonat megállt és a fiú így szólt:
- Azoknak akik most leszállnak szeretettel megköszönjük, hogy velünk utaztak. Ne felejtsék el magukkal vinni a poggyászukat! Akik most szállnak fel, kérem tegyék a csomagjaikat az ülés feletti tartóra. Hamarosan indulunk.
Az anya rettenetesen büszke volt, a fiú pedig folytatta:
- Azok pedig, akik kurvára ki vannak akadva a két órás kibaszott késés miatt, panaszukkal keressék fel azt ahülye picsát a konyhában.


----------



## duncsi81 (2010 Július 15)

"Egy kutyának nem kell se luxusautó, se hatalmas ház, se drága ruhák. Beéri egy útszélen talált bottal. Lehetsz gazdag vagy szegény, buta vagy okos, agyafúrt vagy tökkelütött, a kutyádnak mindegy. Õ csak szeretetet kér és ad. Hány emberrõl mondhatod ezt el? Hány ember szeret feltétlen és olthatatlan szeretettel? Hány ember mellett érzed, hogy ami te vagy, az különleges?" (Részlet a Marley & Me könyvből)


----------



## duncsi81 (2010 Július 15)

"Aki nem tudja,hogy milyen a _szappan íze_,az valószínűleg még sosem fürdetett _kutyát_."


----------



## duncsi81 (2010 Július 15)

[FONT=Georgia, Times New Roman, Times, Serif]_"A mopsz az élő bizonyítéka annak, hogy Istennek van humorérzéke."_[/FONT]


----------



## duncsi81 (2010 Július 15)

„Egy jól nevelt kutya nem tesz rá kísérletet, hogy rávegyen, oszd meg vele az ebéded. Egyszerűen csak olyan bűntudatot ébreszt benned, hogy képtelen vagy jóízűen enni.”


----------



## duncsi81 (2010 Július 15)

"Amíg meg nem tapasztaltuk, milyen érzés szeretni egy állatot, lelkünk egy része mélyen alszik."


----------



## duncsi81 (2010 Július 15)

[FONT=tahoma, verdana, arial, helvetica, Sans-serif]A fakír egy új mutatványt ad elő a színpadon. A közönség feszülten figyeli, miközben előveszi a nemiszervét, és beleteszi egy krokodil szájába, majd egy erőteljeset rácsap a krokodil fejére. A nézők közül mindenki elhűlten szemléli az eseményeket. A fakír körbenéz, kinyitja a krokodil száját, és körbemutogatja a sértetetlen szervet.
Ezután a közönséghez fordul:
- Jelentkezőt várok, aki megpróbálkozik a mutatvánnyal!
A színpadon síri csend... Hirtelen egy fiatal, szőke hölgy pattan fel:
- Én megcsinálom!
- Maga? - ráncolja a szemöldökét a fakír.
- Igen, csak ne tessék nagyot ütni a fejemre![/FONT]


----------



## duncsi81 (2010 Július 15)

*- Mi az abszolút kellemetlen?
- Ha a hülyeség akaraterővel és szorgalommal párosul.*


----------



## duncsi81 (2010 Július 15)

*Jean, vegye elő az orgonaszínű ingemet!
- De uram, a szekrényben csak fehér színű ingek vannak.
- Na és, fehér színű orgona nincsen?

*


----------



## duncsi81 (2010 Július 15)

[FONT=tahoma, verdana, arial, helvetica, Sans-serif]–	Miért van hátul a mókus farka ?
–	Mert elöl a mókus van.

–	Miért van a medve bundában ?
–	Hogy nézne ki esőkabátban.[/FONT]


----------



## duncsi81 (2010 Július 15)

*[FONT=Times New Roman,Times][SIZE=+2]Lajos bácsi megszólít egy nõt az utcán:[/SIZE][/FONT]* 
*[FONT=Times New Roman,Times][SIZE=+2]- Mondja hölgyem, lefeküdne velem 100.000 Ft-ért?[/SIZE][/FONT]* 
*[FONT=Times New Roman,Times][SIZE=+2]- 100.000 Ft-ért? ... Igen![/SIZE][/FONT]* 
*[FONT=Times New Roman,Times][SIZE=+2]- Na és 1.500 Ft-ért?[/SIZE][/FONT]* 
*[FONT=Times New Roman,Times][SIZE=+2]- De uram! Mit gondol maga rólam, mi vagyok én?!...[/SIZE][/FONT]* 
*[FONT=Times New Roman,Times][SIZE=+2]- Azt, hogy Ön micsoda, azt már megbeszéltük. Most csupán az áron vitatkozunk![/SIZE][/FONT]*


----------



## Szasza620 (2010 Július 15)

már csak néhány kell..


----------



## Szasza620 (2010 Július 15)

pontosan 5


----------



## maximuszka (2010 Július 15)

A próba nem vár. Az élet nem néz hátra. Egy hét nagyon is elegendő arra, hogy eldöntsük: vállaljuk-e a sorsunkat vagy nem. Paulo Coelho


----------



## derrick85 (2010 Július 15)

Ahoj! kiss


----------



## jumbi3 (2010 Július 15)

Üdv mindenkinek!


----------



## egytulipan (2010 Július 15)

"Azt a fajta humort kedvelem, ami öt másodpercig nevettet és tíz 
percig gondolkodtat."


----------



## egytulipan (2010 Július 15)

"A nevetés a dzsem az élet pirítósán. Ízt ad neki, megőrzi a kiszáradástól, és megkönnyíti a lenyelését."


----------



## egytulipan (2010 Július 15)

"Mindenhol csak kellemes helyek vannak, ha megfelelőképpen állsz a dolgokhoz."


----------



## egytulipan (2010 Július 15)

"Az univerzum talán nem mindig játszik tisztességesen, de legalább pokoli jó a humora."


----------



## egytulipan (2010 Július 15)

"A szellemes visszavágás olyasvalami, ami huszonnégy órával később jut az ember eszébe."


----------



## csd79 (2010 Július 15)

De tartsatok merőn. Eszembe juss?


----------



## csd79 (2010 Július 15)

Igen, szegény szellem, míg e zavart


----------



## csd79 (2010 Július 15)

Golyóban székel az emlékezet.


----------



## csd79 (2010 Július 15)

Eszembe juss?


----------



## csd79 (2010 Július 15)

Igen, letörlök emlékezetem


----------



## csd79 (2010 Július 15)

Lapjáról minden léha jegyzetet,


----------



## csd79 (2010 Július 15)

Könyvek tanácsit, képet, benyomást,


----------



## csd79 (2010 Július 15)

Mit vizsga ifjú-kor másolt reá;


----------



## csd79 (2010 Július 15)

És csak parancsod éljen egyedűl


----------



## csd79 (2010 Július 15)

Agyam könyvében, nem vegyülve más


----------



## csd79 (2010 Július 15)

Alábbvalókkal; úgy van, esküszöm.


----------



## csd79 (2010 Július 15)

Ó, jaj! rémséges asszony!


----------



## csd79 (2010 Július 15)

Ó, gaz – mosolygó, átkozott gazember!


----------



## csd79 (2010 Július 15)

Hol a tárcám – leírom, hadd irom le


----------



## csd79 (2010 Július 15)

Hogy ember úgy mosolyghat s gaz lehet;


----------



## csd79 (2010 Július 15)

Legalább a dán király bizonnyal az.


----------



## csd79 (2010 Július 15)

No, bátya, itt vagy. Most a jelszavam


----------



## csd79 (2010 Július 15)

És az:*»Isten veled! Eszedbe jussak.«


----------



## csd79 (2010 Július 15)

Esküm van arra már.


----------



## csd79 (2010 Július 15)

köszi


----------



## csd79 (2010 Július 15)

szépen


----------



## narayadam (2010 Július 15)

helló


----------



## narayadam (2010 Július 15)

mennyi is kell? 20?


----------



## narayadam (2010 Július 15)

az sok...


----------



## narayadam (2010 Július 15)

sok sok sok


----------



## narayadam (2010 Július 15)

írom ám!


----------



## Melcsi31 (2010 Július 15)

**

kiss mindenkinek


----------



## Melcsi31 (2010 Július 15)

Üdvözöllek


----------



## Melcsi31 (2010 Július 15)

Üdvözöllek :smile:


----------



## Melcsi31 (2010 Július 15)

Üdvözöllek :smile: ...


----------



## Melcsi31 (2010 Július 15)

Üdvözöllek :smile: .....


----------



## Melcsi31 (2010 Július 15)

Üdvözöllek :smile: ............


----------



## Melcsi31 (2010 Július 15)

Üdvözöllek


----------



## Melcsi31 (2010 Július 15)

Üdvözöllek :smile:


----------



## Melcsi31 (2010 Július 15)

Üdvözöllek :smile: :smile: :smile:


----------



## Melcsi31 (2010 Július 15)

:smile: :smile:


----------



## Melcsi31 (2010 Július 15)

:smile: :smile: :smile: :smile: :smile: :smile:


----------



## Melcsi31 (2010 Július 15)

:smile: :smile: :smile:


----------



## Melcsi31 (2010 Július 15)

:smile: :smile: :smile: ............ 
:smile: :smile: :smile: :smile: :smile: :smile:


----------



## Melcsi31 (2010 Július 15)

:smile: :smile: :smile: :smile: :smile: :smile: 
:smile: :smile: :smile: :smile: :smile: :smile: ...........................


----------



## Melcsi31 (2010 Július 15)

:smile: :smile: :smile: :smile: :smile: :smile: .......................


----------



## Melcsi31 (2010 Július 15)

:smile: :smile: :smile: :smile: :smile: :smile: ...................... :smile: :smile: :smile: :smile: :smile: :smile: ............


----------



## Melcsi31 (2010 Július 15)

:smile: .............................


----------



## Melcsi31 (2010 Július 15)

:smile: :smile: :smile: :smile: :smile: :smile: ..............


----------



## Melcsi31 (2010 Július 15)

Na


----------



## Melcsi31 (2010 Július 15)

:smile: :smile: :smile: :smile: :smile: :smile: még egy........................... :smile: :smile: :smile: :smile: :smile: :smile:


----------



## Melcsi31 (2010 Július 15)

:smile:megvan...........


----------



## aprajafalva3 (2010 Július 15)

Sziasztok!


----------



## aprajafalva3 (2010 Július 15)




----------



## aprajafalva3 (2010 Július 15)

Szép napot!


----------



## lukacsevi (2010 Július 16)

Grüezi St.Moritzból


----------



## lukacsevi (2010 Július 16)

Grüezi St.Moritzból .....


----------



## cumajbi (2010 Július 16)

nekem meg van a 20, de mégsem tudok tölteni zenét


----------



## azakizsolt (2010 Július 16)

*h*

\\m/dd


----------



## azakizsolt (2010 Július 16)

*hh*

afa


----------



## azakizsolt (2010 Július 16)

*dd*

tréfli az isten


----------



## mandrake1986 (2010 Július 16)

hello


----------



## mandrake1986 (2010 Július 16)

hello


----------



## mandrake1986 (2010 Július 16)

hello


----------



## gaboca1981 (2010 Július 16)

hello


----------



## mandrake1986 (2010 Július 16)

hali


----------



## mandrake1986 (2010 Július 16)

én is


----------



## pedes (2010 Július 16)




----------



## pedes (2010 Július 16)

hát az szép


----------



## pedes (2010 Július 16)

?


----------



## pedes (2010 Július 16)

hu az jó


----------



## maximuszka (2010 Július 16)

Hiszem, hogy egymást szeretve, egymást megértve, könnyebb lesz élni, s bármi sors állna is elénkbe, a boldogságot el fogjuk érni. Ady Endre


----------



## angazsabu (2010 Július 16)

hello


----------



## johny1988 (2010 Július 16)

Nem tudja valaki hogy miért van hogy ha fileokat akarok csatolni akkor a feltöltős ablaknál csomót kell várni és nem történik semmi
egy idő után meg csak egy sima fehér ablak lesz belőle???


----------



## palszilvi (2010 Július 16)

nekem meg van a 21, de mégsem tudok tölteni


----------



## ChGeri (2010 Július 16)

Üdvözletem Székesfehérvárról!


----------



## Alulim (2010 Július 16)

Zacharia Stichintől a 12.edik bolygót pedig sikerült letöltenem bejelentkezés nélkül is.


----------



## Alulim (2010 Július 16)

Az mitől volt?


----------



## Szlilu (2010 Július 16)

*szia*

szia


----------



## Szlilu (2010 Július 16)

sziasztok


----------



## Szlilu (2010 Július 16)

ha


----------



## Szlilu (2010 Július 16)

ide irogatok üziket


----------



## Szlilu (2010 Július 16)

az hozzászólásnak számít?


----------



## Szlilu (2010 Július 16)

valaki segítsen


----------



## Szlilu (2010 Július 16)

nagyon fontos lenne


----------



## Szlilu (2010 Július 16)

megnéznem egy filmet


----------



## Szlilu (2010 Július 16)

nos?


----------



## Szlilu (2010 Július 16)

semmi válasz?


----------



## Noaskatch (2010 Július 16)

like


----------



## Szlilu (2010 Július 16)

hy


----------



## StefanP (2010 Július 16)




----------



## StefanP (2010 Július 16)

)


----------



## StefanP (2010 Július 16)




----------



## StefanP (2010 Július 16)




----------



## StefanP (2010 Július 16)

:i :u :j


----------



## StefanP (2010 Július 16)

:u


----------



## StefanP (2010 Július 16)

:-d


----------



## StefanP (2010 Július 16)




----------



## StefanP (2010 Július 16)

:-o


----------



## kamcsubi (2010 Július 16)

méirt van az hogy már meg van a 20 hozzászólás de mégsem tudok letölteni pedig már fél éve regisztráltam?


----------



## azistvan (2010 Július 16)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


Köszönöm


----------



## karasica (2010 Július 16)

jjkkk


----------



## azistvan (2010 Július 16)

kamcsubi írta:


> méirt van az hogy már meg van a 20 hozzászólás de mégsem tudok letölteni pedig már fél éve regisztráltam?


Lehet hogy kamu az egész??


----------



## karasica (2010 Július 16)

kkkl


----------



## azistvan (2010 Július 16)

Szia ,azistvan voltam


----------



## karasica (2010 Július 16)

mléééé


----------



## azistvan (2010 Július 16)

*Nem tudom, hogy működik-e a fórum?*

Működik, vagy talán csak a regisztrációkat gyűjti?


----------



## karasica (2010 Július 16)

kjjjj


----------



## sacicica (2010 Július 16)

*üdvözlés, köszönés*



Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


Errefelé jártam, gondoltam, benézek. szeretnék állandó tag lenni és 20 hozzászólást összeszedni.Köszönöm a lehetőséget.sacicicakiss:lol:


----------



## sacicica (2010 Július 16)

*Kérdés*

a "gyöngébbek "kedvéért kérdezem, ez 20 beköszönést jelent?


----------



## farkasany (2010 Július 16)

*Allergia*

Nekem a kisfimnak elöször azt mondták hogy ekcémás utána derült ki hogy burgonya és paradicsom allergiája van.


----------



## farkasany (2010 Július 16)

*allergia*

Csak azt nem tudom hogy fogom száműzni az burgonyát az étrendjéből mikor azt imádja a legjobban.


----------



## peretsenyi56 (2010 Július 16)

*r*

g


----------



## peretsenyi56 (2010 Július 16)

*f*

f


----------



## peretsenyi56 (2010 Július 16)

f


----------



## peretsenyi56 (2010 Július 16)

*g*

f


----------



## peretsenyi56 (2010 Július 16)

*f*

ss


----------



## peretsenyi56 (2010 Július 16)

*s*

a


----------



## peretsenyi56 (2010 Július 16)

*hdsfg*

gsdf


----------



## peretsenyi56 (2010 Július 16)

*q*

w


----------



## peretsenyi56 (2010 Július 16)

*k*

j


----------



## peretsenyi56 (2010 Július 16)

*k*

j.jpg


----------



## peretsenyi56 (2010 Július 16)

*op*

i9:444:


----------



## peretsenyi56 (2010 Július 16)

*f*

s:55:


----------



## peretsenyi56 (2010 Július 16)

*g*

saaa:77:aaaaaaa


----------



## peretsenyi56 (2010 Július 16)

*g*

saaa:77:aaaaaaa:77:


----------



## peretsenyi56 (2010 Július 16)

áé


----------



## SecunDoom. (2010 Július 16)

Hejhó.


----------



## peretsenyi56 (2010 Július 16)

dfh


----------



## peretsenyi56 (2010 Július 16)

fz


----------



## peretsenyi56 (2010 Július 16)

hz


----------



## peretsenyi56 (2010 Július 16)

jkl


----------



## peretsenyi56 (2010 Július 16)

hiho


----------



## peretsenyi56 (2010 Július 16)

gjlji


----------



## peretsenyi56 (2010 Július 16)

*asd*

_



tuawsfasfasfttifrutti

Kattints a kibontásához...

_a sdasdkiss


----------



## daunerysm (2010 Július 16)

sziasztok


----------



## peretsenyi56 (2010 Július 16)

sdgh


----------



## peretsenyi56 (2010 Július 16)

i


----------



## daunerysm (2010 Július 16)

dfgh


----------



## daunerysm (2010 Július 16)

edfgbjzuzhk


----------



## farkasany (2010 Július 16)

vtbea köszi a játékok nagyon jók.

a java játékok nagyon jók a mobilra.


----------



## daunerysm (2010 Július 16)

na haladok


----------



## farkasany (2010 Július 16)

*igyak-e még*

nagyon jó receptek vannak az oldalon.


----------



## farkasany (2010 Július 16)

*igyak-e még?*

Az oldal szenzácios.


----------



## farkasany (2010 Július 16)

mellitta köszi a tippet


----------



## daunerysm (2010 Július 16)

gdklgfklblékb


----------



## daunerysm (2010 Július 16)

dfknn


----------



## daunerysm (2010 Július 16)

5432


----------



## daunerysm (2010 Július 16)

51463


----------



## earwen (2010 Július 16)

dfcgvhbjk


----------



## earwen (2010 Július 16)

menni fog ez


----------



## earwen (2010 Július 16)

Hiába,a magyarok bármiben képesek kiskaput találni


----------



## daunerysm (2010 Július 16)

agd55df2v1


----------



## earwen (2010 Július 16)

már a 3.


----------



## daunerysm (2010 Július 16)

vgfv2cbv000bt4


----------



## earwen (2010 Július 16)

4.


----------



## daunerysm (2010 Július 16)

fdfgjb


----------



## earwen (2010 Július 16)

6.


----------



## earwen (2010 Július 16)

=)


----------



## earwen (2010 Július 16)

énekeljünk  "With a crew of drunken pilots
We’re the only airship pirates
We’re full of hot air and we’re starting to rise
We’re the terror of the skies, but a danger to ourselves now"


----------



## earwen (2010 Július 16)

sdfgv


----------



## earwen (2010 Július 16)

14


----------



## earwen (2010 Július 16)

15


----------



## earwen (2010 Július 16)

17


----------



## earwen (2010 Július 16)

abcdefghijklmnopqrstvwxyz


----------



## earwen (2010 Július 16)

dcfgvhbjnklz


----------



## Erik79 (2010 Július 16)

na mégegy


----------



## Erik79 (2010 Július 16)

sziasztok


----------



## Erik79 (2010 Július 16)

falka


----------



## Erik79 (2010 Július 16)

Üdv mindenkinek


----------



## hszilvy (2010 Július 16)

udv mindenkinek !


----------



## alex67 (2010 Július 16)

12


----------



## alex67 (2010 Július 16)

13


----------



## alex67 (2010 Július 16)

14


----------



## alex67 (2010 Július 16)

15


----------



## alex67 (2010 Július 16)

16


----------



## alex67 (2010 Július 16)

17


----------



## alex67 (2010 Július 16)

18


----------



## alex67 (2010 Július 16)

19


----------



## alex67 (2010 Július 16)

20


----------



## nudli90 (2010 Július 16)

ahojj


----------



## nudli90 (2010 Július 16)

kiss


----------



## PÁNDZSÓ01 (2010 Július 16)

Valaki segitsen nem tok letölteni még semmit!!


----------



## Bogumil1 (2010 Július 16)

1


----------



## Bogumil1 (2010 Július 16)

2


----------



## Bogumil1 (2010 Július 16)

3


----------



## Bogumil1 (2010 Július 16)

4


----------



## Bogumil1 (2010 Július 16)

5


----------



## Bogumil1 (2010 Július 16)

6


----------



## Bogumil1 (2010 Július 16)

7


----------



## Bogumil1 (2010 Július 16)

8


----------



## Bogumil1 (2010 Július 16)

9


----------



## Bogumil1 (2010 Július 16)

10


----------



## Bogumil1 (2010 Július 16)

11


----------



## Bogumil1 (2010 Július 16)

12


----------



## Bogumil1 (2010 Július 16)

13


----------



## Bogumil1 (2010 Július 16)

14


----------



## Bogumil1 (2010 Július 16)

15


----------



## Bogumil1 (2010 Július 16)

16


----------



## Bogumil1 (2010 Július 16)

17


----------



## Bogumil1 (2010 Július 16)

18


----------



## Bogumil1 (2010 Július 16)

19


----------



## Bogumil1 (2010 Július 16)

20


----------



## Bogumil1 (2010 Július 16)

21


----------



## Dorcsimorcsi (2010 Július 16)

üdv


----------



## Dorcsimorcsi (2010 Július 16)

mindenkinek


----------



## Dorcsimorcsi (2010 Július 16)

itt,


----------



## Dorcsimorcsi (2010 Július 16)

a CanadaHUN


----------



## Dorcsimorcsi (2010 Július 16)

fórumon!


----------



## Dorcsimorcsi (2010 Július 16)

Örülök,


----------



## Dorcsimorcsi (2010 Július 16)

hogy


----------



## Dorcsimorcsi (2010 Július 16)

én is


----------



## Dorcsimorcsi (2010 Július 16)

csatlakozhatok


----------



## Dorcsimorcsi (2010 Július 16)

ehhez


----------



## Dorcsimorcsi (2010 Július 16)

a kedves


----------



## Dorcsimorcsi (2010 Július 16)

"kis"


----------



## Dorcsimorcsi (2010 Július 16)

közösséghez!


----------



## Dorcsimorcsi (2010 Július 16)

:d


----------



## rigomiska (2010 Július 16)

*Jelentett elem*

ajkasasa


----------



## Jonesboy (2010 Július 16)

jelen


----------



## Jonesboy (2010 Július 16)

szeretettel


----------



## Jonesboy (2010 Július 16)

köszöntök


----------



## Jonesboy (2010 Július 16)

mindenkit


----------



## Jonesboy (2010 Július 16)

a legfinomabb


----------



## Jonesboy (2010 Július 16)

vörösborok


----------



## Jonesboy (2010 Július 16)

városából


----------



## Jonesboy (2010 Július 16)

Egerből


----------



## Jonesboy (2010 Július 16)

)


----------



## Jonesboy (2010 Július 16)

és


----------



## Jonesboy (2010 Július 16)

ezzel


----------



## Jonesboy (2010 Július 16)

pikk -


----------



## Jonesboy (2010 Július 16)

pakk,


----------



## Jonesboy (2010 Július 16)

hip-


----------



## Jonesboy (2010 Július 16)

hop


----------



## Jonesboy (2010 Július 16)

meg


----------



## Jonesboy (2010 Július 16)

is


----------



## Jonesboy (2010 Július 16)

van


----------



## Jonesboy (2010 Július 16)

aaaaaa


----------



## Jonesboy (2010 Július 16)

Húúúúúúúúsz :d


----------



## Keera (2010 Július 17)

Üdvözlet mindenkinek ^^ 
Jó éjszakát mindenkinek aki lefekvéshez készül, és szép álmokat a már alvóknak


----------



## piazzo (2010 Július 17)

a


----------



## tboy0705 (2010 Július 17)

3


----------



## swan5 (2010 Július 17)

nagyon1


----------



## swan5 (2010 Július 17)

koszonom2


----------



## swan5 (2010 Július 17)

én3


----------



## swan5 (2010 Július 17)

is4


----------



## swan5 (2010 Július 17)

5


----------



## swan5 (2010 Július 17)

6


----------



## swan5 (2010 Július 17)

7


----------



## swan5 (2010 Július 17)

8


----------



## swan5 (2010 Július 17)

9


----------



## swan5 (2010 Július 17)

11


----------



## swan5 (2010 Július 17)

12


----------



## swan5 (2010 Július 17)

13


----------



## swan5 (2010 Július 17)

14


----------



## swan5 (2010 Július 17)

15


----------



## swan5 (2010 Július 17)

16


----------



## swan5 (2010 Július 17)

17


----------



## swan5 (2010 Július 17)

18


----------



## swan5 (2010 Július 17)

19


----------



## swan5 (2010 Július 17)

20


----------



## Viszockij (2010 Július 17)

21


----------



## Viszockij (2010 Július 17)

22


----------



## Viszockij (2010 Július 17)

23


----------



## Viszockij (2010 Július 17)

24


----------



## Viszockij (2010 Július 17)

25


----------



## Viszockij (2010 Július 17)

26


----------



## Viszockij (2010 Július 17)

Először...


----------



## Viszockij (2010 Július 17)

Másodszor...


----------



## Viszockij (2010 Július 17)

Senki többet... harmadszor...


----------



## kallaimisi (2010 Július 17)

köszönöm


----------



## kallaimisi (2010 Július 17)

alapokat


----------



## vikikokai (2010 Július 17)

ha lehet én is szeretnék gyorsan hozzászólni 
köszi


----------



## vikikokai (2010 Július 17)

még új vagyok a szabályokat merre találom?


----------



## vikikokai (2010 Július 17)

a szójátékot is elrontottam


----------



## vikikokai (2010 Július 17)

mert csak írtam, írtam és írtam.....


----------



## vikikokai (2010 Július 17)

a szabályok elolvasása nélkül


----------



## vikikokai (2010 Július 17)

Jennifer Lopez zenét keresek nem tudjátok van valahol a neten ami legálisan letölthető?


----------



## Crystaleye (2010 Július 17)

1. Sziasztok


----------



## Crystaleye (2010 Július 17)

2. most találtam meg a canadahun oldalt és


----------



## Crystaleye (2010 Július 17)

3. nagyon örülök, hogy létezik, mert


----------



## Crystaleye (2010 Július 17)

4. már régóta keresek dolgokat, amik


----------



## Crystaleye (2010 Július 17)

5. itt megtalálhatóak


----------



## Crystaleye (2010 Július 17)

6. Köszönet érte


----------



## Crystaleye (2010 Július 17)

7. minden egyes feltöltőnek..


----------



## Crystaleye (2010 Július 17)

8. és üdv minden újoncnak!


----------



## Crystaleye (2010 Július 17)

9. További szép napot


----------



## Crystaleye (2010 Július 17)

10. Sziasztok


----------



## vulcano1989 (2010 Július 17)

*hello*



Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


dgh


----------



## vulcano1989 (2010 Július 17)

köszi


----------



## mva (2010 Július 17)

21.\\m/


----------



## golla (2010 Július 17)

Jelen


----------



## tojgli85 (2010 Július 17)

Hali!


----------



## tojgli85 (2010 Július 17)

jelen


----------



## tojgli85 (2010 Július 17)

Köszi


----------



## Kasza Blanka (2010 Július 17)

*Vasárnap *nyugat felől hidegfront éri el hazánk térségét, a hajnali óráktól egyre többfelé várható zápor, zivatar, néhol heves zivatar is kialakulhat felhőszakadással, jégesővel. Zivatarok környezetében, majd később ettől függetlenül mindenhol viharossá fokozódik az északnyugati szél, mellyel átmenetileg 5-10 fokkal hűvösebb levegő zúdulhat főleg a Dunántúl területére. Felfrissülhet végre a levegő. A csúcshőmérséklet nyugaton 24, keleten 32 fok körül alakulhat


----------



## bubu340412 (2010 Július 17)

jelen


----------



## larimama (2010 Július 17)

Köszönöm hogy beléphetek az oldalra.Aranka vagyok nagymama,a férjemmel élünk itt a Hargita fenyves hegy aljában.Nyaralásra várjuk az unokákat sok szeretettel.Üdvözlet mindenkinek Erdélyből


----------



## mandrake1986 (2010 Július 17)

halika


----------



## mandrake1986 (2010 Július 17)

jelen


----------



## mandrake1986 (2010 Július 17)

hali


----------



## angyalkám (2010 Július 17)

Itt vagyok ezen a forró nyári napon +38 fok van! még jogázni sem tudtam ebbe a melegbe!


----------



## authi (2010 Július 17)

Helo! Én Attila vagyok Magyarországrol az Alföldröl. 38 éves vagyok. Szeretek ismerkedni uj barátokat szerezni. Ha van kedve valakinek szivesen beszélgetnék vele.


----------



## authi (2010 Július 17)

Sok érdekes könyv van fent elektronikus formában. Igy kis helyen elfér sokszáz sőt ezer könyv, de olvasni igazán a kézzelfoghato papirt esik jol a szemnek.


----------



## authi (2010 Július 17)

Mára jó éjt! Nézem még Bruce Lee-t egy kicsit. Utána alvás. Holnap melo.


----------



## authi (2010 Július 17)

Helo!


----------



## authi (2010 Július 17)

8


----------



## authi (2010 Július 17)

10


----------



## authi (2010 Július 17)

1 0


----------



## authi (2010 Július 17)

11


----------



## authi (2010 Július 17)

12


----------



## authi (2010 Július 17)

13


----------



## authi (2010 Július 17)

14


----------



## authi (2010 Július 17)

15


----------



## authi (2010 Július 17)

16


----------



## authi (2010 Július 17)

17


----------



## authi (2010 Július 17)

18


----------



## authi (2010 Július 17)

19


----------



## Endy92 (2010 Július 17)

Hmhm


----------



## authi (2010 Július 17)

20


----------



## Endy92 (2010 Július 17)




----------



## voksakati (2010 Július 17)

*Igen*

Szeretném gyorsan letudni a gyűjtögetést.



Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


----------



## voksakati (2010 Július 18)

*Hangya szorgalommal*

Hangya szorgalommal gyűjtögetek.




voksakati írta:


> Szeretném gyorsan letudni a gyűjtögetést.


----------



## voksakati (2010 Július 18)

*Most kezdem*

Most kezdem el.


quote=voksakati;2305704]Hangya szorgalommal gyűjtögetek.[/quote]


----------



## voksakati (2010 Július 18)

*Hozzá szólok újra.*

Újra hozzá szólok





voksakati írta:


> Most kezdem el.
> 
> 
> quote=voksakati;2305704]Hangya szorgalommal gyűjtögetek.


[/quote]


----------



## voksakati (2010 Július 18)

*Nem könnyű eset*

Nem is olyan könnyű.




voksakati írta:


> Újra hozzá szólok


[/quote]


----------



## voksakati (2010 Július 18)

*Jó hétvégét*

Mindenkinek jó hétvégét






voksakati írta:


> Nem is olyan könnyű.


[/quote]


----------



## voksakati (2010 Július 18)

*Esni fog*

Már megint vasárnap esik és fúj.







voksakati írta:


> Mindenkinek jó hétvégét


[/quote]


----------



## voksakati (2010 Július 18)

*Jól vagyok*

Amúgy teljesen jól vagyok.




voksakati írta:


> Már megint vasárnap esik és fúj.


[/quote]


----------



## voksakati (2010 Július 18)

*Irok még*

De mit írjak?




voksakati írta:


> Amúgy teljesen jól vagyok.


[/quote]


----------



## voksakati (2010 Július 18)

*Sok a szunyog.*

Vérszívóból van elég.







voksakati írta:


> De mit írjak?


[/quote]


----------



## voksakati (2010 Július 18)

*1-2-3-4*

Azt kívánom boldog légy!





voksakati írta:


> Vérszívóból van elég.


[/quote]


----------



## voksakati (2010 Július 18)

*Szombat*

Szombat esti láz.



voksakati írta:


> Azt kívánom boldog légy!


[/quote]


----------



## voksakati (2010 Július 18)

*Nyári este*

Csak ne lenne ennyire fülledt.



voksakati írta:


> Szombat esti láz.


[/quote]


----------



## voksakati (2010 Július 18)

*nem adom fel*

Soha nem adom fel.




voksakati írta:


> Csak ne lenne ennyire fülledt.


[/quote]


----------



## voksakati (2010 Július 18)

*sokat kell inni.*

Jaj ez a rengeteg folyadék.





voksakati írta:


> Soha nem adom fel.


[/quote]


----------



## voksakati (2010 Július 18)

*fagyizni jó*

Vanília, eper, karamell.





voksakati írta:


> Jaj ez a rengeteg folyadék.


[/quote]


----------



## voksakati (2010 Július 18)

*Jó éjszakát!*

Nyugodalmas jó éjszakát, ha van klima.




voksakati írta:


> Vanília, eper, karamell.


[/quote]


----------



## Tűz* (2010 Július 18)

Szép jó reggelt Mindenkinek!


----------



## Tűz* (2010 Július 18)

voksakati írta:


> Csak ne lenne ennyire fülledt.


[/QUOTE]


A láz az mindig fülledten erzendő!


----------



## Tűz* (2010 Július 18)

"Nincs az az orvosság, ami meggyógyítaná azt, amit a boldogság nem tud meggyógyítani." (Gabriel García Marquez)


----------



## Tűz* (2010 Július 18)

"Aki nem mer kérdezni, az szégyell tanulni."


----------



## Tűz* (2010 Július 18)

"Jól kérdezni annyi, mint sokat tudni."


----------



## Tűz* (2010 Július 18)

"A tanító és a tanított együtt hozzák létre a tanítást."


----------



## Tűz* (2010 Július 18)

"Ha egy évre tervezel, ültess rizst; ha húsz évre tervezel, ültess fákat; ha a következő generációknak tervezel, tanítsd az embereket."


----------



## Tűz* (2010 Július 18)

"Ha a tanítvány kész tanulni, a tanár meg fog mutatkozni."


----------



## Tűz* (2010 Július 18)

"Miért nem fordítjuk ezt az időt a művészetekre: festésre, szobrászatra, pasztellra, olajra? A szavak és a számok fontosabbak lennének, mint a képek? Ki határozta ezt el? Képes arra az algebra, hogy könnyekre fakasszon benneteket?" (Anderson, Laurie Halse)


----------



## Tűz* (2010 Július 18)

"Olyan időben születtünk, mikor a legnagyobb tudatlansággal szemben a bölcsesség és ennek tanítói egy batkára sem becsültetnek. De azon kétségbe kell-e esnünk? El kell-e hagynunk az iskolát? Számba sem kell venni a jövendőt? Nem! Gyalázaton és szégyenen keresztül az erényre kell törekedni." (Apáczai Csere János)


----------



## Tűz* (2010 Július 18)

"A tanítás gyökere keserű, de gyümölcse édes." (Arisztotelész)


----------



## Tűz* (2010 Július 18)

"Ha valaki mindjárt kezdetben bizonyosságot akar, kétségek közt fogja végezni. De ha mérsékli magát, és a kételyekkel kezdi, akkor el fog jutni a bizonyosságig." (Bacon, Francis)


----------



## Tűz* (2010 Július 18)

"A tanítás nem elveszett művészet, de megbecsülése eltűnt tradíció." (Barzun, Jacques Martin)


----------



## Tűz* (2010 Július 18)

"A megszokás következtében még a legragyogóbb tehetség is veszít magából." (Beethoven, Ludwig van)


----------



## Tűz* (2010 Július 18)

"Itt most meg kell állítanom a tollamat, hogy mondanivalóm sorrendjét meg ne zavarjam. Mert nagy utat kell megtennem még, amíg eljutok odáig, amikor a székely gazdaember iskoláztatja nemcsak a fiait, de a leányait is." (Benedek Elek)


----------



## Tűz* (2010 Július 18)

"Mi fiatalok, becsületesen, tisztán szeretnénk élni és dolgozni. Vannak céljaink, álmaink, elképzeléseink. Ezekkel a célokkal és álmokkal hagyjuk el az iskolát, és másnap az életben a felnőttek megmagyarázzák, hogy mindazt a szépet, amit az iskolából magunkkal hoztunk, felejtsük el, mert az ott tanult igazságokkal nem sokra megyünk az életben. Néha nem szavakkal magyarázzák ezt nekünk, hanem példamutatással. S ha mi tisztességesek maradunk, az sok esetben a felnőttek romboló példamutatása ellenére történik. A felnőttek, akik a fiatalokat nevelni akarják, előbb önmagukat neveljék meg. A nevelés alapja a példamutatás." (Berkesi András)


----------



## Tűz* (2010 Július 18)

"Guggoljon ide mellém,
ki nem csak hallani,
de érteni akar,
hogy közel legyen a szívdobogásunk."

(Birtalan Ferenc)


----------



## Tűz* (2010 Július 18)

"Lehet, hogy elfelejtik, mit mondtál nekik, de soha nem fogják elfelejteni, hogy hogyan érezték magukat szavaidtól." (Buehner, Carl William)


----------



## Tűz* (2010 Július 18)

"Érdemes lemenni a halpiacra, és megnézni a rákokkal teli hordókat. Soha nem kell fedelet tenni rájuk, mert ha az egyik rák megpróbál kimászni, a társai belekapaszkodnak, és visszahúzzák. A rossz társaság is pontosan így hat a gyerekekre." (Carson, Ben)


----------



## Tűz* (2010 Július 18)

Bízom benne, hogy Nektek is tetsző idézeteket tudtam idehozni!

"Mivel mindenki a maga módján látja a világot, a maga módján éli meg nehézségeit és a sikereit. Tanítani annyi, mint megmutatni a lehetőséget. Tanulni annyi, mint élni a lehetőséggel." (Coelho, Paulo)


----------



## verselő59 (2010 Július 18)

Boldog napokat Mindenkinek!

Szervusztok!

Itt friss és új ember vagyok. Sok időm nincs így a későbbiekben is kérdéses, hogy mennyi időt tudok itt tölteni, de az alábbiakban egy-két versemet megmutatom Nektek.

Üdvözlettel: Komáromi János


----------



## verselő59 (2010 Július 18)

Boldog napokat Mindenkinek!

Szervusztok!

Az alábbiakban tehát az első vers!

Üdvözlettel: Komáromi János


hajszál-kép

hajszál-szövésű néma ködbe
rajzoltam rólad egy képet
eltűnőst, remegőst, nyirkosat
olyan savanykás-fehéret

hajszál-erein múló napoknak
közös pillanat éled
percnyi örömeink dobognak
nem hervadnak a képek

hajszál-szín szellő simogat
illatot őriz az árnyék
suhan a folyó mellettem
de én itt megállnék

hajszál-erővel kötöz meg szavad
hazug torokra ráég
először vág, azután szakad
semmit egy világért

hajszál-lebegés a gondolat
kenj ide egy kis kéket
ne játszd a morcosat
képzelj rólam valami szépet

hajszál-röptét könnyű álomnak
szembogár bensőmbe réved
mosoly suhan át a szobán
amikor tőlem azt kéred

hajszál-vékony a határtalan
véressé válik a játék
szállj le mellém a földre
ördögi tett, de angyali szándék

hajszál-szövetek beborítanak
nem üvöltök már csodákért
felismerés szüli meg nyugalmamat
nem adok életet halálért


----------



## verselő59 (2010 Július 18)

Boldog napokat Mindenkinek!

Szervusztok!

Az alábbiakban tehát a második vers!

Üdvözlettel: Komáromi János


tűlevelek

felhasadt tűlevelek zöld illatát
rejtegeti védőn a tél
jégburok üveg-csillogása
színekről regél
égre vetít zöld és sárga csíkokat
minden sor végén az élet lángja hívogat
ahol földre ér ez a smaragd-szivárvány
ott magok élednek
levelek sarjadnak
gyökerek bújnak a mélybe
és ágak nyújtóznak a magasba
hogy legyen erő tavaszra
hogy az újjáéledő megtestesülhessen
hogy a bilincs széttörhessen
tűlevél párnákon alszik
ott szunnyad a bizalom
mint szúrós alom
a nyugalom mégis átleng
a kínzóan-simogató avaron
és úgy történik ahogy akarom
a friss zöld nedvek
mindent befednek
mindenütt emelkedni kezd a föld
az újjászületésre újra rátalál
az ismét megtermékenyült halál
felemelkedik a mélybe zuhant
élni kezd ismét az "elsuhant"
szárba szökken újra
ismét életre hívja a reményeket
esélyeket kínál
hogy most talán...
majd örökké
mert úgy kell, hogy legyen
a halál völgyében
és ott fent a hegyen
ahol az áldozati oltár már készen áll
csak egy kis tűzre vár
és valami húsra
hogy loboghassanak újra
a könyörgés lángjai
de most isteni szózatot nem hallani
és a gyermek torkán a kés már mozdul
csigolyán csikordul az él
életet áldozni az éltért
csúcsokon felhasadt torokból
tűlevelekre ömlik a vér
embert ölni az emberért
...
ez nem lehet isteni cél


----------



## verselő59 (2010 Július 18)

Boldog napokat Mindenkinek!

Szervusztok!

Az alábbiakban tehát a harmadik vers!

Üdvözlettel: Komáromi János



A szerelemhez osonok

Ha nem veszi észre senki
lopva a szerelemhez osonok
és megérintem,
illatát magamba szívom
emlékét elorzom, 
magammal viszem
és rideg estéimen 
lámpásomban gyújtom

ez már nem a csoda várása
nem a mindent elsöprő
szent érzelem
mert boldoggá tesz
minden reménnyé
hazudott pillanat, 
itt maradt morzsája
megtorpant ifjú örömöknek

módolt mosolyok
szívembe megtört ragyogást
lopnak
és örülnöm kell
annak is, ha mások
boldogok, akkor is
ha én a gyötrelemnek,
a magánynak hódolok

derűm kínok közt, nehezen
gyömöszölöm át álarcaim 
tömör falán
s azt remélem
talán lesz majd
ki lelkemen viselt
vigyorgó maszkom
mögött rám talál

hazug, kemény felhők alatt
tűként hullanak rám az igazság 
véres cseppjei
nem akarok már többé
magam ellen véteni
átkarolom a társammá
lett időt és érzem
együtt hozzuk el a jövőt


----------



## verselő59 (2010 Július 18)

Boldog napokat Mindenkinek!

Szervusztok!

Az alábbiakban tehát a negyedik vers!

Üdvözlettel: Komáromi János



törődj velem

törődj velem...
nézd
rám kérgesedett álmaim
már alig bírom
gyakran sírnom kellene
de nem emlékszem a könnyekre

törődj velem...
elfognak
falhoz állítanak
a lesből támadó félelmek
a múltból érkező
jövőt-ölő kétségek

törődj velem...
halld meg
a némaság mögé bújt sóhajokat
a porladó percek szétszóródó hangjait
amint szitálva hullanak körénk
és elfednek mindent ami szép

törődj velem...
érezd
amikor összeszoruló lelkem
szűkölve bújik bensőm legrejtettebb zugába
hogy ne lásd fájdalmát
inkább eltűnik önmagába

törődj velem...
megbénítanak
ezer lakatot aggatnak rám
a szégyellt vágyak
és a meg nem értett érzések
évek alatt közönnyé válnak

törődj velem...
tárd szélesre
ki nem mondható titkaim nehéz ajtaját
ismerd meg áldott és átkozott énem
elhazudott igazságaim
lásd hogyan kellett és hogyan kell élnem

törődj velem...
öleld át
fájdalmakat üzenő sóhajom
nehéz lelkem hangtalan vergődését
most nem értem a szavakat
csak egy őszinte test ölelését

törődj velem...
fogadj magadba
engedj eltűnni benned
had oldódjak csendes lélegzetté
váljak egyszerű társból
a Mindeneddé

törődj velem...
válj semmivé
ezután csak bennem élj tovább
a külön-külön most megsemmisül
csak az Együtt létezik ezután
...és a Világ elcsendesül


----------



## verselő59 (2010 Július 18)

Boldog napokat Mindenkinek!

Szervusztok!

Az alábbiakban tehát az ötödik vers!

Üdvözlettel: Komáromi János


hősök


hol laktak az egykor volt hősök
kikről regéket zengtek dalnokok
és a véres harcok után
hol várták őket nyugalmas otthonok

hol hajtották fejük álomra
és az álmaik nyugodtak voltak vajon
lágy dal csengett a fülükben
túl minden harci zajon

ábrándoztak-e csendes örömökről
és mosolyuk volt-e gondtalan
gyermekük ha játszott
vajon nézték boldogan

és jutott-e eszükbe olykor
ha csaták közt magukban ültek
talán arra is gyermek várt
akit oly bátran megöltek

szerették a háborúkat
vagy muszáj volt csak a harcuk
büszkék voltak ha emlékeztek
vagy néha könnyes volt az arcuk

amikor lehetett
vajon elkerülték az ölést
mit tartottak többre
a csatát vagy a baráti ölelést

és nekünk akik e dicső
hősökre emlékezünk
vajon simogatna vagy ütne
gyakrabban két kezünk

talán ha látnánk a dicső múltak
csendes hétköznapjait
talán másként vívnánk
életünk mai harcait


----------



## verselő59 (2010 Július 18)

Boldog napokat Mindenkinek!

Szervusztok!

Az alábbiakban mára az utolsó vers!

Üdvözlettel: Komáromi János


...a neveddel alszom el

amikor fáradt utam
Napot kísérve véget ér
párnámba rejtem
elgyötört arcomat
karjaim a semmit ölelik
csendben ringatom el
árva magamat és
...a neveddel alszom el

üres utcákon bolyonganak
elárvult érzéseim
minden kapu zárva
hiába dörömböl
magára maradt szívem
csak a kongó visszhang
felel és végül
...a neveddel alszom el

havas hegycsúcsokon
gyönyörű szikrák csillannak
a fény hideg táncot jár
mindent elborít
a hófehér magány
épp ilyen üres a szobám
ahol egyedül kuporgok és
...a neveddel alszom el

zárt szemhéjjak mögött
a csend ül ünnepet
szivárvány-köröket ír
a sötétbe az álom
nappali szavaim az imént
itt zsongtak még
de most egyiket sem találom és
...a neveddel alszom el

csodás képek billennek át
az érzékelés peremén
még éber létem dobog bennem
való világom még fogva tart
de enged már a rációból font kötél
oszlik már a lehet, a nem lehet
tudatom függ egy pókhálófonálon és
...a neveddel alszom el

az éjszaka tengere ringat,
ölel, átkarol, hajamba túr
fülembe súgja
lágyan csobbanó vágy-dalát
csókokat küldenek álmaim
már messze visznek nyugtalan útjaim
még hangtalan motyogok és
...a neveddel alszom el

hányszor lesz még, hogy
furcsa-holdas éjszakán
ajkamon sóvár szavak fakadnak
sóhajaim nekiütődnek a falaknak
és a takaró alatt vacogó testtel
önmagamba görbült szeretettel
magányos éjjel, helyetted
...a neveddel alszom el


----------



## leontina (2010 Július 18)

_„Ami bennem lélek, veletek megy. Ott fog köztetek lenni mindig. Megtalálsz virágaid között, mikor elhervadnak; megtalálsz a falevélben, mikor lehull; meghallasz az esti harangszóban, mikor elenyészik, s mikor megemlékezel rólam, mindig arccal szemközt fogok veled állani.”_


----------



## joco49 (2010 Július 18)

Amikor a dolgok már nem is állhatnának rosszabbul, nevetni kell rajtuk, mert különben mindent elnyel a kétségbeesés.

Kurt Vonnegut


----------



## joco49 (2010 Július 18)

A lélek az a részed, amely rögtön észreveszi, ha az agyad nem úgy működik, ahogy kellene.

Kurt Vonnegut


----------



## joco49 (2010 Július 18)

Azok vagyunk, aminek kiadjunk magunkat, így hát vigyáznunk kell, minek adjuk ki magunkat.

Kurt Vonegut


----------



## joco49 (2010 Július 18)

A kudarc és kimerültség sírást és nevetést egyaránt kiválthat belőlünk. A magam részéről inkább nevetek, mert így nincs szükségem zsebkendőre.

Kurt Vonnegut


----------



## genola (2010 Július 18)

*Sziasztok !*

A kisfiamnak szeretném letölteni Bálint Ágnes Lepke az írógépen és Egy egér naplója című könyvét. Tudna e valaki segíteni, hogy honnan tudám ezt megtenni?


----------



## formica (2010 Július 18)

kommunikáció


----------



## snail133 (2010 Július 18)

üdv mindenkinek


----------



## vistauser (2010 Július 18)

kettő


----------



## vistauser (2010 Július 18)

négy


----------



## ombiwa (2010 Július 18)

Üdv mindenkinek


----------



## vistauser (2010 Július 18)

már csak 4...


----------



## vistauser (2010 Július 18)

csak 3...


----------



## vistauser (2010 Július 18)

kettő!


----------



## vistauser (2010 Július 18)

egy! :33:


----------



## Bandi-47 (2010 Július 18)

Nem értem? Megvan a 20 üzenetem és mégsem tudok belépni.


----------



## vistauser (2010 Július 18)

köszönöm megvan a 20! kiss


----------



## snail133 (2010 Július 18)

hali


----------



## yyoke (2010 Július 18)

jgkg


----------



## gUeY (2010 Július 18)

*wtw*

wertw


----------



## gUeY (2010 Július 18)

gUeY írta:


> wertw


w


----------



## gUeY (2010 Július 18)

twtwe


----------



## gUeY (2010 Július 18)

twertwtwerwerewerwerwer


----------



## gUeY (2010 Július 18)

ewrwerwer


----------



## gUeY (2010 Július 18)

cccccccc


----------



## gUeY (2010 Július 18)

dfsdfsdfsf


----------



## gUeY (2010 Július 18)

sdgsggggggggggggggggggggggggg


----------



## gUeY (2010 Július 18)

gsgsgsgsgsgsgdfgwsfgsdfgsdgscv


----------



## gUeY (2010 Július 18)

fsdfsdfsdfsdf


----------



## gUeY (2010 Július 18)

faffafvaefadgfagadyyvycv


----------



## sakuraino (2010 Július 18)

Köszönöm szépen


----------



## bencema (2010 Július 18)

*csaí*

csácsáscáscááscásc


----------



## bencema (2010 Július 18)

dagadgfafafsgasaafsaaasfaaasgagaaaa


----------



## bencema (2010 Július 18)

afafsafgfarfzvbcavcxyxyyxyx


----------



## bencema (2010 Július 18)

afsagasfsfasfdgagadsdgsdgsdsasdg


----------



## bencema (2010 Július 18)

dgadgasdgfag


----------



## bencema (2010 Július 18)

dgaasdgdgaagdasdgd


----------



## bencema (2010 Július 18)

sdssdgaasdg


----------



## bencema (2010 Július 18)

dgdf


----------



## bencema (2010 Július 18)

fghasfhadvhxcb


----------



## bencema (2010 Július 18)

dgasdgasdg


----------



## bencema (2010 Július 18)

mnskopjgikasg


----------



## bencema (2010 Július 18)

dssdsdgasdasdg


----------



## bencema (2010 Július 18)

fgsdfgsdf


----------



## bencema (2010 Július 18)

fgaasdfsdgdgdg


----------



## bencema (2010 Július 18)

asfgasfg


----------



## bencema (2010 Július 18)

*adsdga*

fgasdg


----------



## bencema (2010 Július 18)

adgsssssssssssssgbvcxxíasdfadhfadfh


----------



## bencema (2010 Július 18)

dfs


----------



## bencema (2010 Július 18)

fsdfhadfhaadfhadfhadf


----------



## bencema (2010 Július 18)

dgasgdasdgasdgasdgasdgasdgsdg


----------



## krnori (2010 Július 18)

hello, remélem hamar összejön a 20 hozzászólás...


----------



## krnori (2010 Július 18)

és asszem ez a 3.


----------



## krnori (2010 Július 18)

de lehet h az elsőt nem küldte el?


----------



## krnori (2010 Július 18)

am üdv minden kanadai magyarnak! milyen ott a hőmérséklet? itt meg lehet fulladni a kánikulában. bár ma esett az eső, de nálunk így is 28 fok van a lakásban...


----------



## krnori (2010 Július 18)

bocsánat, h ilyen hozzászólásokat írok, csak kicsit unatkozom, így megszületnek ezek az érdekfeszítő szövegek...


----------



## krnori (2010 Július 18)

elvileg holnap is ilyen idő lesz mint ma...így nem lehet strandolni...


----------



## krnori (2010 Július 18)

az a baj, nem tudom h már hány hozzászólást írtam


----------



## krnori (2010 Július 18)

elvileg ez a 9.
most láttam h kiírja


----------



## krnori (2010 Július 18)

úgy érzem eszemért nem lopnak el...


----------



## krnori (2010 Július 18)

csak h megnézzem van-e netem, nyomkodtam a billentyűt, aztán rákerestem. azt írtam be véletlenül h kélo, kiderült h az egy város Csádban...


----------



## krnori (2010 Július 18)

huh még 9-et össze kéne szenvednem...


----------



## krnori (2010 Július 18)

még 8-at


----------



## krnori (2010 Július 18)

remélem senkit sem sértek meg h ilyeneket írok...


----------



## krnori (2010 Július 18)

eggyel elszámoltam magam már csak 6 kellXD még jó hogy nem matekos osztályba mentem(de majdnem...)


----------



## krnori (2010 Július 18)

kell nekem egy kiscica! anyunak mindig nyafogok, h kell nekem mert olyan cuki és puha és aranyos...meg kutya is kell...am állatorvos szeretnék lenni, csak legyen gyomrom hozzá...és elvileg nem könnyű, mondjuk ha kihívnak mert egy tehén ellik vagy valami. majd eljárok kondiba, hogy ki bírjam húzni


----------



## myke29 (2010 Július 18)

üdv mindenkinek !


----------



## krnori (2010 Július 18)

szójátékok és játékok...
olvastátok a Hamletet? gondolom sokan igen...tetszett nektek? mert szerintem eléggé unalmas. csak azért kérdem mert annak a vége felé a temetőben a két sírásó szójátékozik...nem szeretem a tragédiákat, inkább a komédiákat (ha már Shakespeare), vagy romantikus regényeket, meg "ifjúsági irodalom"


----------



## krnori (2010 Július 18)

most jutott eszembe ezek a brazil szappanoperák...azokat ki nézi? meg h ki kit kivel csal meg, a 4000. rész után már olyan zavaros az egész, hogy már a készítők se tudják hogy indult az egész


----------



## krnori (2010 Július 18)

már csak 2 kell


----------



## krnori (2010 Július 18)

és itt az utolsó, íme elköszönök...szerintem senki se olvassa el az előzőeket (se), no de legalább könnyítettem a lelkemenXD


----------



## bella85 (2010 Július 18)

Sziasztok!:wink:


----------



## bella85 (2010 Július 18)

Én is új vagyok még...gyűjtöm a "20-at" )


----------



## bella85 (2010 Július 18)

Szisztok!


----------



## bella85 (2010 Július 18)

Sziasztok!


----------



## bella85 (2010 Július 18)

Sziasztok!


----------



## bella85 (2010 Július 18)

Hogy vagytok? Mindenki lelép ha meg van a 20 hozzászólása?


----------



## bella85 (2010 Július 18)

Magammal kissé egyhangú társalogni...de a lényeg, hogy nekem is meg legyen az áhított 20....


----------



## bella85 (2010 Július 18)

Remélem mindenkinek jól telik az estéje...


----------



## bella85 (2010 Július 18)

Az esti filmet várom, ami éppen most fog kezdődni...gondoltam addig írok ide...de most be is fejezem...


----------



## bella85 (2010 Július 18)

Azt hiszem már csak holnap tudok jönni...


----------



## bella85 (2010 Július 18)

...legyen mindenkinek szép estéje
Sziasztok


----------



## ABG (2010 Július 18)

Szép estét mindenkinek!


----------



## ABG (2010 Július 18)

Van itt valaki?


----------



## robi2111 (2010 Július 18)

sziasztok. jelen.


----------



## aprajafalva3 (2010 Július 18)

Szép estét!


----------



## kallaimisi (2010 Július 18)

thx


----------



## kallaimisi (2010 Július 18)

sziasztok!


----------



## kallaimisi (2010 Július 18)

be szeretnék köszönni ű


----------



## kallaimisi (2010 Július 18)

na meg gyüjteni...


----------



## kallaimisi (2010 Július 18)

...gyüjteni...


----------



## kallaimisi (2010 Július 18)

...gyüjtögetni...


----------



## kallaimisi (2010 Július 18)

...még csak a fele van meg...


----------



## kallaimisi (2010 Július 18)

11...


----------



## kallaimisi (2010 Július 18)

12...


----------



## kallaimisi (2010 Július 18)

...13...


----------



## kallaimisi (2010 Július 18)

...már csak 7 kell...


----------



## kallaimisi (2010 Július 18)

...6...


----------



## kallaimisi (2010 Július 18)

...5...


----------



## kallaimisi (2010 Július 18)

ezazzz 4


----------



## kallaimisi (2010 Július 18)

.3...gorbülj...


----------



## kallaimisi (2010 Július 18)

...2...konszentrááááááálj


----------



## kallaimisi (2010 Július 18)

1...


----------



## kallaimisi (2010 Július 18)

ezaaaaaaaz kész!


----------



## kallaimisi (2010 Július 18)

jee thx!


----------



## rudiboy (2010 Július 18)

1


----------



## bardossi (2010 Július 18)

na még négy


----------



## bardossi (2010 Július 18)

már csak három...


----------



## bardossi (2010 Július 18)

és kettő...


----------



## bardossi (2010 Július 18)

és már csak egy...)


----------



## [email protected] (2010 Július 18)

ugyes vagy!


----------



## [email protected] (2010 Július 18)

jon valaki a tusvanyosra?


----------



## [email protected] (2010 Július 18)

nagyon jo uticelokat tudok ajanlani


----------



## [email protected] (2010 Július 18)

minden jo ha a vege jo. jon valaki pestre?


----------



## [email protected] (2010 Július 18)




----------



## ABG (2010 Július 18)

Jó éjszakát!


----------



## xenoner (2010 Július 19)

a


----------



## xenoner (2010 Július 19)

b


----------



## ka_be (2010 Július 19)

Just wanna say Hi!


----------



## spakly (2010 Július 19)

Magyarországon van .e fadzsi kérdés. az van vanilia .málna csokoládé...


----------



## lettacs (2010 Július 19)

sziasztok!


----------



## mzsolti83 (2010 Július 19)

megvan


----------



## bella85 (2010 Július 19)

Szép napot mindenkinek!


----------



## bella85 (2010 Július 19)

Bele kell húznom....


----------



## bella85 (2010 Július 19)

már csak 7...


----------



## bella85 (2010 Július 19)

...6....


----------



## bella85 (2010 Július 19)

...5....


----------



## bella85 (2010 Július 19)

...4....


----------



## bella85 (2010 Július 19)

...3...


----------



## bella85 (2010 Július 19)

...4...


----------



## bella85 (2010 Július 19)

Na, itt valami jól összekeveredett nekem....  Most talán már meg van....


----------



## bella85 (2010 Július 19)

Sikerült!!!


----------



## bella85 (2010 Július 19)

Akkor most elköszönök


----------



## bella85 (2010 Július 19)

Have a nice day!


----------



## bella85 (2010 Július 19)

Sziasztok!


----------



## MissB (2010 Július 19)

Sziasztok! Gratula az oldalhoz, igazi kincsesbánya!


----------



## Holleanyó1969 (2010 Július 19)

Az első 50 randi


----------



## Beldorl (2010 Július 19)

Me too


----------



## whitecat (2010 Július 19)

Jelen.


----------



## proksmartin (2010 Július 19)

*szia*

köszi de nekem még kéne sajnos 19


----------



## proksmartin (2010 Július 19)

**

még 18 kéne ezért kidobnak ?


----------



## proksmartin (2010 Július 19)

*hahó*

válaszolna valaki ?


----------



## proksmartin (2010 Július 19)

*senki?*

még 16 kéne azthiszem


----------



## Jucus72 (2010 Július 19)

Jelen


----------



## szekus (2010 Július 19)

Amit a természet adott, azt senki el nem veheti.


----------



## szekus (2010 Július 19)

A józan ész megmondja,mit kell tenni és mit kell elkerülni. (Cicero)


----------



## Csi (2010 Július 19)

jelen 

Sziasztok!


----------



## bozka (2010 Július 19)

érdemes vele foglalkozni


----------



## bozka (2010 Július 19)

én is próbáltam, nem eghyszerű!


----------



## bozka (2010 Július 19)

jó váltás volt


----------



## bozka (2010 Július 19)

köszi


----------



## bozka (2010 Július 19)

szuper


----------



## kisdraga1 (2010 Július 19)

Rendkívül kedves.


----------



## Obsidian (2010 Július 19)

Hali, jelen!


----------



## Galopp (2010 Július 19)

*Jelen.*

Jelen


----------



## Rose21 (2010 Július 19)

Hálló!


----------



## mcload7.1 (2010 Július 19)

Sziasztok, nem regen csatlakoztam hozzatok. latom, hogy csak ropkodnek a mintak. Nagy varro es az elmult nehany evben eleg sok mintat szedtem ossze. Ha barkinek barmire szuksege van, szoljon ha tudok segitek


----------



## Mosomaci (2010 Július 19)

Jelen (vagy múlt? Mindig kavarom... )


----------



## Serka (2010 Július 19)

*Köszi*

Köszi, fantasztikus vagy.kiss


----------



## Mosomaci (2010 Július 19)

Vétel


----------



## Mosomaci (2010 Július 19)

Elvitt étel feltéttel


----------



## Mosomaci (2010 Július 19)

14


----------



## kolbaszkerites (2010 Július 19)

15


----------



## kolbaszkerites (2010 Július 19)

hi


----------



## Mosomaci (2010 Július 19)

Hello


----------



## diko4 (2010 Július 19)

Hy


----------



## diko4 (2010 Július 19)

Akarom mondani; Hello


----------



## diko4 (2010 Július 19)

Vagy mégsem?


----------



## diko4 (2010 Július 19)

De igen!


----------



## diko4 (2010 Július 19)

Vagy inkább...


----------



## diko4 (2010 Július 19)

Szép estét!!


----------



## lucreziab80 (2010 Július 19)

helló


----------



## lucreziab80 (2010 Július 19)

szia


----------



## lucreziab80 (2010 Július 19)

szerbusz


----------



## lucreziab80 (2010 Július 19)

hy


----------



## Beldorl (2010 Július 19)

again


----------



## lucreziab80 (2010 Július 19)

szevasz


----------



## lucreziab80 (2010 Július 19)

ciao


----------



## lucreziab80 (2010 Július 19)

arrivederci


----------



## lucreziab80 (2010 Július 19)

kilenc forint


----------



## lucreziab80 (2010 Július 19)

kilenc kisegér


----------



## lucreziab80 (2010 Július 19)

egyedül


----------



## lucreziab80 (2010 Július 19)

beszélgetek


----------



## lucreziab80 (2010 Július 19)

ez egy monológ


----------



## lucreziab80 (2010 Július 19)

azóta sem járt erre senki?


----------



## lucreziab80 (2010 Július 19)

hát jól van, megyek én is


----------



## MadalenaG (2010 Július 19)

Talán járt erre


----------



## MadalenaG (2010 Július 19)

Valaki


----------



## MadalenaG (2010 Július 19)

Csak nem nézett szét


----------



## MadalenaG (2010 Július 19)

senkisem


----------



## MadalenaG (2010 Július 19)

eléggé


----------



## MadalenaG (2010 Július 19)

hogy koppanjon


----------



## MadalenaG (2010 Július 19)

a klaviatúrán


----------



## MadalenaG (2010 Július 19)

a csönd.


----------



## MadalenaG (2010 Július 19)

Mert repkednek


----------



## MadalenaG (2010 Július 19)

az értelmek


----------



## MadalenaG (2010 Július 19)

zajlásában


----------



## MadalenaG (2010 Július 19)

a szavak


----------



## MadalenaG (2010 Július 19)

összekócolódnak


----------



## MadalenaG (2010 Július 19)

a kavarodásban


----------



## MadalenaG (2010 Július 19)

zagyvakatyvaszodásban


----------



## MadalenaG (2010 Július 19)

hogy felülről


----------



## MadalenaG (2010 Július 19)

ugorjanak


----------



## MadalenaG (2010 Július 19)

a nyakunkba


----------



## MadalenaG (2010 Július 19)

légy jó


----------



## MadalenaG (2010 Július 19)

Kiscsillag


----------



## MadalenaG (2010 Július 19)

kiss


----------



## MadalenaG (2010 Július 19)




----------



## spm (2010 Július 19)

8|


----------



## spm (2010 Július 19)

o-o


----------



## spm (2010 Július 19)

?


----------



## spm (2010 Július 19)

.-.


----------



## Virág47 (2010 Július 19)

Üdv mindenkinek!


----------



## zsike5 (2010 Július 19)

Üdv mindenkinek. Nekem is kellene a 20.


----------



## zsike5 (2010 Július 19)

Segítene valaki mit kell tennem?


----------



## zsike5 (2010 Július 19)

Szép napot mindenkinek.


----------



## Bianka10 (2010 Július 19)

hello


----------



## beekeeper57 (2010 Július 19)

én is itt vagyok


----------



## gyöngyi0229 (2010 Július 19)

Halihó


----------



## timike1967 (2010 Július 20)

a sajtos gofri nagyon finom


----------



## petersen87 (2010 Július 20)

Helló-belló!


----------



## MissB (2010 Július 20)

Derűs napot mindenkinek!


----------



## MissB (2010 Július 20)

Honnan tudom, hogy megvanüe már a 20 hozzászólás?


----------



## FóKa10 (2010 Július 20)

Hali!
MissB: az üzeneted dobozában a neved és a státusz alatt ott az üzenetek száma.
Pá!


----------



## [email protected] (2010 Július 20)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszeszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


 

Jó regg!


----------



## [email protected] (2010 Július 20)

Jó regg!


----------



## otxo (2010 Július 20)

Helló Belló


----------



## otxo (2010 Július 20)

Jó reggelt kívánok!


----------



## otxo (2010 Július 20)

Mindenkinek!


----------



## otxo (2010 Július 20)

:d


----------



## otxo (2010 Július 20)

*Nos,nem ironikus ez? Semmibe vesszük azt aki rajong értünk,de rajongunk azért aki tudomást se vesz rollunk..Azt szeretjük aki bánt minket,és azt bántjuk aki szeret..*


----------



## Varga Margóka (2010 Július 20)

Üdvözlök mindenkit, én az ujonc.


----------



## Tec93 (2010 Július 20)

honnan tudom, hogy meg van-e a 20 hozzászólásom?


----------



## Tec93 (2010 Július 20)

még mindig nem engedi, hogy letöltsek, pedig elvileg már megvan a 20 hozzászólásom, és több mint 2 napja regisztráltam.. nem értem :S


----------



## Delfin24 (2010 Július 20)




----------



## yamaha403 (2010 Július 20)

gsrhsrhhsrhh


----------



## yamaha403 (2010 Július 20)

yamaha sty??


----------



## szikes (2010 Július 20)

Végre


----------



## szikes (2010 Július 20)

ma


----------



## Almamag+ (2010 Július 20)

Hello, Mindenki!!!


----------



## Cirmoscica (2010 Július 20)

Üdv mindenkinek itt is.


----------



## kislovas (2010 Július 20)

Valaki tud segíteni?
Ha megvan a 20 hozzászólás, miért nem tudok letölteni


----------



## Korbenpapa (2010 Július 20)

helló


----------



## sonf (2010 Július 20)

Üdv az újonctól!


----------



## fantazma (2010 Július 20)

jelen, há'!


----------



## fantazma (2010 Július 20)

ja, és mindenkinek szép napot!


----------



## Amici (2010 Július 20)

szénnel achtot rajzolno


----------



## Amici (2010 Július 20)

...


----------



## bittorrloo (2010 Július 20)

Halihó!


----------



## zsike5 (2010 Július 20)

Hello


----------



## zsike5 (2010 Július 20)

Szép napot mindenkinek.


----------



## zsike5 (2010 Július 20)

Probálom összeszedni a 20 hozzászólást


----------



## zsike5 (2010 Július 20)

Üdv.


----------



## noak (2010 Július 20)

1


----------



## noak (2010 Július 20)

2


----------



## angyalkám (2010 Július 20)

Szép Jó napot kivánok +37 fok van Itt Szegeden.


----------



## Salty (2010 Július 20)

Ez az utolsó


----------



## Vaceusse (2010 Július 20)

Nagy üdvözlet: Szasz


----------



## szimcsee (2010 Július 20)

Unalmas: Olyan személy, aki akkor beszél, amikor azt szeretnéd, hogy hallgasson.


----------



## Flashdance (2010 Július 20)

Hello


----------



## Ugró (2010 Július 20)

*Első hozzászólás *

001


----------



## Ugró (2010 Július 20)

*2*

2


----------



## Ugró (2010 Július 20)

*3*

3


----------



## Ugró (2010 Július 20)

*4*

4


----------



## stomachh (2010 Július 20)

köszi


----------



## cukorpofa (2010 Július 20)




----------



## zsike5 (2010 Július 20)

Szép estét


----------



## pede1 (2010 Július 20)

a


----------



## rahzyel (2010 Július 20)

Üdv Csepelről!


----------



## rahzyel (2010 Július 20)

Remélem, egyszer eljutok Torontoba...


----------



## rahzyel (2010 Július 20)

...és pont akkor lesz Rush-koncert!


----------



## rahzyel (2010 Július 20)

4


----------



## rahzyel (2010 Július 20)

5


----------



## gabigabe (2010 Július 20)

1


----------



## gabigabe (2010 Július 20)

2


----------



## gabigabe (2010 Július 20)

3


----------



## gabigabe (2010 Július 20)

4


----------



## gabigabe (2010 Július 20)

5


----------



## Brekancs (2010 Július 21)

En is jelen


----------



## jucus760807 (2010 Július 21)

Sziasztok


----------



## jucus760807 (2010 Július 21)

Mindenkinek jó töltögetést


----------



## jucus760807 (2010 Július 21)

absjzdufdwcdehfeur


----------



## jucus760807 (2010 Július 21)

én is jöttem


----------



## jucus760807 (2010 Július 21)

Köszönet mindenkinek


----------



## jucus760807 (2010 Július 21)

Köszönet mindenkinek


----------



## jucus760807 (2010 Július 21)

Köszönet mindenkinek


----------



## jucus760807 (2010 Július 21)

Köszönet mindenkinek


----------



## jucus760807 (2010 Július 21)

Köszönet mindenkinek


----------



## jucus760807 (2010 Július 21)

Köszönet mindenkinek


----------



## jucus760807 (2010 Július 21)

Köszönet mindenkinek


----------



## jucus760807 (2010 Július 21)

Köszönet mindenkinek


----------



## jucus760807 (2010 Július 21)

Köszönet mindenkinek


----------



## jucus760807 (2010 Július 21)

Köszönet mindenkinek


----------



## jucus760807 (2010 Július 21)

Köszönet mindenkinek


----------



## jucus760807 (2010 Július 21)

Köszönet mindenkinek


----------



## azaziel (2010 Július 21)

halihó


----------



## butine (2010 Július 21)

JÓ reggelt!


----------



## [email protected] (2010 Július 21)

Jó regg!


----------



## butine (2010 Július 21)

2010. július 21.


----------



## asternoss (2010 Július 21)

*hah*

Miért nem enged????????


----------



## jegesnrumm (2010 Július 21)

köszi1


----------



## jegesnrumm (2010 Július 21)

hali2


----------



## jegesnrumm (2010 Július 21)

legyen szép napotok


----------



## jegesnrumm (2010 Július 21)

jó töltögetést


----------



## jegesnrumm (2010 Július 21)

jöttem én is kicsit körülnézni


----------



## jegesnrumm (2010 Július 21)

üdv


----------



## jegesnrumm (2010 Július 21)

hoppá 
http://jegesbrumm.multiply.com/music/item/757/757


----------



## jegesnrumm (2010 Július 21)

11


----------



## jegesnrumm (2010 Július 21)




----------



## jegesnrumm (2010 Július 21)




----------



## jegesnrumm (2010 Július 21)

kiss


----------



## beresrobi (2010 Július 21)

Üdv mindenkinek


----------



## jegesnrumm (2010 Július 21)

:11:


----------



## jegesnrumm (2010 Július 21)

:23:


----------



## jegesnrumm (2010 Július 21)

:0:


----------



## jegesnrumm (2010 Július 21)

:88:


----------



## jegesnrumm (2010 Július 21)

:111:


----------



## jegesnrumm (2010 Július 21)

:4:


----------



## jegesnrumm (2010 Július 21)

://:


----------



## jegesnrumm (2010 Július 21)

:55:


----------



## monigitár (2010 Július 21)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


Helló!
Mit kell tennem ,mert nem igazán élrtem a működési feltételeket itt!?
Köszi


----------



## monigitár (2010 Július 21)

Helló!
Mit kell tennem ,mert nem igazán élrtem a működési feltételeket itt!?
Köszi
Az a helyzet,hogy egy kissé körülményes ennek a rendszernek a működése!
Sok időt igényel,hogy átlássam a működést!Nekem legalábbis körülményes!És ezáltal elveszi az időt az érdemleges dolgoktól!Ami miatt itt volnék én!


----------



## monigitár (2010 Július 21)

Helló!
Mit kell tennem ,mert nem igazán élrtem a működési feltételeket itt!?
Köszi
Ha valaki tud segíteni köszi!


----------



## monigitár (2010 Július 21)

Az a helyzet,hogy egy kissé körülményes ennek a rendszernek a működése!
Sok időt igényel,hogy átlássam a működést!Nekem legalábbis körülményes!És ezáltal elveszi az időt az érdemleges dolgoktól!Ami miatt itt volnék én!


----------



## monigitár (2010 Július 21)

Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
Itt a lehetoseg:wink:
Köszi ezt a segítséget!
Remélem összejön.


----------



## monigitár (2010 Július 21)

Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
Itt a lehetoseg:wink:
Köszi ezt a segítséget!
Remélem összejön.
Éljenek a magyarok Kanadában is!!!


----------



## monigitár (2010 Július 21)

Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
Itt a lehetoseg:wink:
Köszi ezt a segítséget!
Remélem összejön.
Éljenek a magyarok Kanadában is!!!
Irigylem az ottani magyarokat!
Mert ami itt van !Itthon!A honban!Ez egy őrület!


----------



## monigitár (2010 Július 21)

Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
Itt a lehetoseg:wink:
Köszi ezt a segítséget!
Remélem összejön.
Éljenek a magyarok Kanadában is!!!
Irigylem az ottani magyarokat!
Mert ami itt van !Itthon!A honban!Ez egy őrület!
Hogy miről is lenne szó!
Nézzétek meg az "origo" honlap kezdését!


----------



## monigitár (2010 Július 21)

Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
Itt a lehetoseg:wink:
Köszi ezt a segítséget!
Remélem összejön.
Éljenek a magyarok Kanadában is!!!
Irigylem az ottani magyarokat!
Mert ami itt van !Itthon!A honban!Ez egy őrület!
Hogy miről is lenne szó!
Nézzétek meg az "origo" honlap kezdését!
Vagy ez van mindenhol?Netán kanadában is!?


----------



## monigitár (2010 Július 21)

Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
Itt a lehetoseg:wink:
Köszi ezt a segítséget!
Remélem összejön.
Éljenek a magyarok Kanadában is!!!
Irigylem az ottani magyarokat!
Mert ami itt van !Itthon!A honban!Ez egy őrület!
Hogy miről is lenne szó!
Nézzétek meg az "origo" honlap kezdését!
Vagy ez van mindenhol?Netán kanadában is!?
Nekünk ez marad!
Csont!Lerágva!
És azon jár az eszem!Miért nem vagyok én ezekben benne???????


----------



## monigitár (2010 Július 21)

Éljenek a magyarok Kanadában is!!!
Irigylem az ottani magyarokat!
Mert ami itt van !Itthon!A honban!Ez egy őrület!
Hogy miről is lenne szó!
Nézzétek meg az "origo" honlap kezdését!
Vagy ez van mindenhol?Netán kanadában is!?
Nekünk ez marad!
Csont!Lerágva!
És azon jár az eszem!Miért nem vagyok én ezekben benne???????
Én most jutottam oda!?Hogy talán tudok egy lakást venni!
Vagy ne szóljak egy szót se akkor?


----------



## monigitár (2010 Július 21)

Éljenek a magyarok Kanadában is!!!
Irigylem az ottani magyarokat!
Mert ami itt van !Itthon!A honban!Ez egy őrület!
Hogy miről is lenne szó!
Nézzétek meg az "origo" honlap kezdését!
Vagy ez van mindenhol?Netán kanadában is!?
Nekünk ez marad!
Csont!Lerágva!
És azon jár az eszem!Miért nem vagyok én ezekben benne???????
Én most jutottam oda!?Hogy talán tudok egy lakást venni!
Vagy ne szóljak egy szót se akkor?
Elmegyek kanadába fát vágni!


----------



## monigitár (2010 Július 21)

Éljenek a magyarok Kanadában is!!!
Irigylem az ottani magyarokat!
Mert ami itt van !Itthon!A honban!Ez egy őrület!
Hogy miről is lenne szó!
Nézzétek meg az "origo" honlap kezdését!
Vagy ez van mindenhol?Netán kanadában is!?
Nekünk ez marad!
Csont!Lerágva!
És azon jár az eszem!Miért nem vagyok én ezekben benne???????
Én most jutottam oda!?Hogy talán tudok egy lakást venni!
Vagy ne szóljak egy szót se akkor?
Elmegyek kanadába fát vágni!
Egyáltalán van még fa Kanadában?


----------



## monigitár (2010 Július 21)

Éljenek a magyarok Kanadában is!!!
Irigylem az ottani magyarokat!
Mert ami itt van !Itthon!A honban!Ez egy őrület!
Hogy miről is lenne szó!
Nézzétek meg az "origo" honlap kezdését!
Vagy ez van mindenhol?Netán kanadában is!?
Nekünk ez marad!
Csont!Lerágva!
És azon jár az eszem!Miért nem vagyok én ezekben benne???????
Én most jutottam oda!?Hogy talán tudok egy lakást venni!
Vagy ne szóljak egy szót se akkor?
Elmegyek kanadába fát vágni!
Egyáltalán van még fa Kanadában?
Nehogy feleslgesen menjek!!!))))))


----------



## monigitár (2010 Július 21)

Éljenek a magyarok Kanadában is!!!
Irigylem az ottani magyarokat!
Mert ami itt van !Itthon!A honban!Ez egy őrület!
Hogy miről is lenne szó!
Nézzétek meg az "origo" honlap kezdését!
Vagy ez van mindenhol?Netán kanadában is!?
Nekünk ez marad!
Csont!Lerágva!
És azon jár az eszem!Miért nem vagyok én ezekben benne???????
Én most jutottam oda!?Hogy talán tudok egy lakást venni!
Vagy ne szóljak egy szót se akkor?
Elmegyek kanadába fát vágni!
Egyáltalán van még fa Kanadában?
Nehogy feleslgesen menjek!!!))))))
Mert a végén munkanélküli leszek!


----------



## monigitár (2010 Július 21)

Éljenek a magyarok Kanadában is!!!
Irigylem az ottani magyarokat!
Mert ami itt van !Itthon!A honban!Ez egy őrület!
Hogy miről is lenne szó!
Nézzétek meg az "origo" honlap kezdését!
Vagy ez van mindenhol?Netán kanadában is!?
Nekünk ez marad!
Csont!Lerágva!
És azon jár az eszem!Miért nem vagyok én ezekben benne???????
Én most jutottam oda!?Hogy talán tudok egy lakást venni!
Vagy ne szóljak egy szót se akkor?
Elmegyek kanadába fát vágni!
Egyáltalán van még fa Kanadában?
Nehogy feleslgesen menjek!!!))))))
Mert a végén munkanélküli leszek!
Hurrá!Hurrá!Hajrá Magyarok!


----------



## monigitár (2010 Július 21)

Éljenek a magyarok Kanadában is!!!
Irigylem az ottani magyarokat!
Mert ami itt van !Itthon!A honban!Ez egy őrület!
Hogy miről is lenne szó!
Nézzétek meg az "origo" honlap kezdését!
Vagy ez van mindenhol?Netán kanadában is!?
Nekünk ez marad!
Csont!Lerágva!
És azon jár az eszem!Miért nem vagyok én ezekben benne???????
Én most jutottam oda!?Hogy talán tudok egy lakást venni!
Vagy ne szóljak egy szót se akkor?
Elmegyek kanadába fát vágni!
Egyáltalán van még fa Kanadában?
Nehogy feleslgesen menjek!!!))))))
Mert a végén munkanélküli leszek!


----------



## dr.adrika (2010 Július 21)

sziasztok! Én több éve tanulok angolul.Sajnos csak 1-2éve találtam egy nagyon jó oldalt ahol ingyen le lehet tölteni angol könyveket.
Scribd


----------



## dr.adrika (2010 Július 21)

Ajánlanék pár könyvcímet amit sztem érdemes letölteni ,mivelitt Mország könyvesboltjaiban 5-6000 forintért lehet megvásárolni.
Grammar in use intermediate->ebben rengeteg nyelvtani szabály és hozzá tartozó 
gyakorlat van


----------



## dr.adrika (2010 Július 21)

5percangol honlap tényleg jó,érdemes regisztráni,hogy megkapd a heti leckéket


----------



## dr.adrika (2010 Július 21)

De az újságja is rendkívül hasznos.nagyon jó hogy hozzá le lehet tölteni listeningeket!!!


----------



## dr.adrika (2010 Július 21)

Ja előbb elfelejtettem,hogy a gyereksarok milyen hasznos lehet óvónéniknek,hisz sztem nagyon fontos lenne,hogy kiskorban elkezdődjön az angol tanítás,hisz napjainkban nyelvtudás nélkül.....


----------



## merlo22 (2010 Július 21)

Üdv mindenkinek


----------



## dr.adrika (2010 Július 21)

szótanuláshoz,ismétléshez nagyon jó at est your vocabulary,és ez start-tól megvan az advanced ig


----------



## formica (2010 Július 21)

Kicsi Fecske írta:


> Manapság már semmi sem biztos.



Ez biztos!


----------



## dr.adrika (2010 Július 21)

nekem egyik nagy nehézségem a phrasal verb-ok voltak ehhez én a really learn 100 phrasal verb-et töltöttem le


----------



## dr.adrika (2010 Július 21)

prepositio tanulásához meg: longman penguin english test your prepositions


----------



## dr.adrika (2010 Július 21)

de ha csak egyszerüen annyit ütünk be a keresőbe hogy oxford
rengeteg könyvet hoz be.és azok közül tudunk válogatni


----------



## dr.adrika (2010 Július 21)

sziasztok nagyon tetszik ez az oldal még csak ma regisztráltam és alig várom hogy leteljen a 2 nap


----------



## dr.adrika (2010 Július 21)

addig is szorgoskodok a 20 hozzászólással


----------



## Kvaladdin (2010 Július 21)

Üdv mindenkinek!


----------



## Kvaladdin (2010 Július 21)

Miért nem működik 20 hozzászólás után sem a letöltés?


----------



## Kvaladdin (2010 Július 21)

A regisztráció miatt biztosan nem, mert több hónapja regisztráltam, ami ugye nem 2 nap... :S


----------



## dr.adrika (2010 Július 21)

én még egyetlen egy olyan oldalt se találtam ahol ennyi jó és hasznos tanács fent lenne egyszerre köszönöm


----------



## dr.adrika (2010 Július 21)

ja és ami hamar kész van


----------



## Szabcsika2 (2010 Július 21)

1


----------



## Korcs666 (2010 Július 21)

lalalalaaaaa


----------



## Szabcsika2 (2010 Július 21)

67


----------



## Szabcsika2 (2010 Július 21)

64


----------



## Szabcsika2 (2010 Július 21)

35


----------



## Szabcsika2 (2010 Július 21)

98


----------



## Szabcsika2 (2010 Július 21)

8576


----------



## Szabcsika2 (2010 Július 21)

24


----------



## Szabcsika2 (2010 Július 21)

56


----------



## Szabcsika2 (2010 Július 21)

32


----------



## Szabcsika2 (2010 Július 21)

65


----------



## gazéé (2010 Július 21)

Üdv a magyaroknak Kanadában! Nekem is épp nem rég ment ki egy ismerősöm, költözött ki a kis családjával, remélem bejön neki kint az élet, mert itthon elég [email protected] Bocsi a 20 hozzászólásért, de kéne pár könyv =) 
Üdv Nektek!


----------



## gazéé (2010 Július 21)

Üdv a magyaroknak Kanadában! Nekem is épp nem rég ment ki egy ismerősöm, költözött ki a kis családjával, remélem bejön neki kint az élet, mert itthon elég [email protected] Bocsi a 20 hozzászólásért, de kéne pár könyv =) 
Üdv Nektek!


----------



## gazéé (2010 Július 21)

Üdv a magyaroknak Kanadában! Nekem is épp nem rég ment ki egy ismerősöm, költözött ki a kis családjával, remélem bejön neki kint az élet, mert itthon elég [email protected] Bocsi a 20 hozzászólásért, de kéne pár könyv =) 
Üdv Mindenkinek!


----------



## gazéé (2010 Július 21)

Üdv a magyaroknak Kanadában! Nekem is épp nem rég ment ki egy ismerősöm, költözött ki a kis családjával, remélem bejön neki kint az élet, mert itthon elég [email protected] Bocsi a 20 hozzászólásért, de kéne pár könyv =) 
Üdv Mindenkinek!


----------



## gazéé (2010 Július 21)

Üdv a magyaroknak Kanadában! Nekem is épp nem rég ment ki egy ismerősöm, költözött ki a kis családjával, remélem bejön neki kint az élet, mert itthon elég [email protected] Bocsi a 20 hozzászólásért, de kéne pár könyv =) 
Üdv Mindenkinek!

u.i: Sok Szerencsét Husi (Tomi) !


----------



## gazéé (2010 Július 21)

Üdv a magyaroknak Kanadában! Nekem is épp nem rég ment ki egy ismerősöm, költözött ki a kis családjával, remélem bejön neki kint az élet, mert itthon elég [email protected] Bocsi a 20 hozzászólásért, de kéne pár könyv =) 
Üdv Mindenkinek!

u.i: Sok Szerencsét Husi (Tomi) !


----------



## gazéé (2010 Július 21)

Üdv a magyaroknak Kanadában! Nekem is épp nem rég ment ki egy ismerősöm, költözött ki a kis családjával, remélem bejön neki kint az élet, mert itthon elég [email protected] Bocsi a 20 hozzászólásért, de kéne pár könyv =) 
Üdv Mindenkinek!

kis módosítás, h jó legyen: 1


----------



## gazéé (2010 Július 21)

Üdv a magyaroknak Kanadában! Nekem is épp nem rég ment ki egy ismerősöm, költözött ki a kis családjával, remélem bejön neki kint az élet, mert itthon elég [email protected] Bocsi a 20 hozzászólásért, de kéne pár könyv =) 
Üdv Mindenkinek!

kis módosítás, h jó legyen: 2


----------



## gazéé (2010 Július 21)

Üdv a magyaroknak Kanadában! Nekem is épp nem rég ment ki egy ismerősöm, költözött ki a kis családjával, remélem bejön neki kint az élet, mert itthon elég [email protected] Bocsi a 20 hozzászólásért, de kéne pár könyv =) 
Üdv Mindenkinek!

u.i: Sok Szerencsét Husi (Tomi) !

kis módosítás, h jó legyen: 3


----------



## gazéé (2010 Július 21)

Üdv a magyaroknak Kanadában! Nekem is épp nem rég ment ki egy ismerősöm, költözött ki a kis családjával, remélem bejön neki kint az élet, mert itthon elég [email protected] Bocsi a 20 hozzászólásért, de kéne pár könyv =) 
Üdv Mindenkinek!

kis módosítás, h jó legyen: 4


----------



## gazéé (2010 Július 21)

Üdv a magyaroknak Kanadában! Nekem is épp nem rég ment ki egy ismerősöm, költözött ki a kis családjával, remélem bejön neki kint az élet, mert itthon elég [email protected] Bocsi a 20 hozzászólásért, de kéne pár könyv =) 
Üdv Mindenkinek!

kis módosítás, h jó legyen: 5


----------



## gazéé (2010 Július 21)

Üdv a magyaroknak Kanadában! Nekem is épp nem rég ment ki egy ismerősöm, költözött ki a kis családjával, remélem bejön neki kint az élet, mert itthon elég [email protected] Bocsi a 20 hozzászólásért, de kéne pár könyv =) 
Üdv Mindenkinek!

u.i: Sok Szerencsét Husi (Tomi) !

kis módosítás, h jó legyen: 6


----------



## gazéé (2010 Július 21)

Üdv a magyaroknak Kanadában! Nekem is épp nem rég ment ki egy ismerősöm, költözött ki a kis családjával, remélem bejön neki kint az élet, mert itthon elég [email protected] Bocsi a 20 hozzászólásért, de kéne pár könyv =) 
Üdv Mindenkinek!

u.i: Sok Szerencsét Husi (Tomi) !

kis módosítás, h jó legyen: 7


----------



## gazéé (2010 Július 21)

Üdv a magyaroknak Kanadában! Nekem is épp nem rég ment ki egy ismerősöm, költözött ki a kis családjával, remélem bejön neki kint az élet, mert itthon elég [email protected] Bocsi a 20 hozzászólásért, de kéne pár könyv =) 
Üdv Mindenkinek!

u.i: Sok Szerencsét Husi (Tomi) !

kis módosítás, h jó legyen: 8


----------



## gazéé (2010 Július 21)

Üdv a magyaroknak Kanadában! Nekem is épp nem rég ment ki egy ismerősöm, költözött ki a kis családjával, remélem bejön neki kint az élet, mert itthon elég [email protected] Bocsi a 20 hozzászólásért, de kéne pár könyv =) 
Üdv Mindenkinek!

u.i: Sok Szerencsét Husi (Tomi) !

kis módosítás, h jó legyen: 9


----------



## gazéé (2010 Július 21)

Üdv a magyaroknak Kanadában! Nekem is épp nem rég ment ki egy ismerősöm, költözött ki a kis családjával, remélem bejön neki kint az élet, mert itthon elég [email protected] Bocsi a 20 hozzászólásért, de kéne pár könyv =) 
Üdv Mindenkinek!

kis módosítás, h jó legyen: 10


----------



## gazéé (2010 Július 21)

Üdv a magyaroknak Kanadában! Nekem is épp nem rég ment ki egy ismerősöm, költözött ki a kis családjával, remélem bejön neki kint az élet, mert itthon elég [email protected] Bocsi a 20 hozzászólásért, de kéne pár könyv =) 
Üdv Mindenkinek!

kis módosítás, h jó legyen: 11


----------



## gazéé (2010 Július 21)

Üdv a magyaroknak Kanadában! Nekem is épp nem rég ment ki egy ismerősöm, költözött ki a kis családjával, remélem bejön neki kint az élet, mert itthon elég [email protected] Bocsi a 20 hozzászólásért, de kéne pár könyv =) 
Üdv Mindenkinek!

kis módosítás, h jó legyen: 12


----------



## gazéé (2010 Július 21)

Üdv a magyaroknak Kanadában! Nekem is épp nem rég ment ki egy ismerősöm, költözött ki a kis családjával, remélem bejön neki kint az élet, mert itthon elég [email protected] Bocsi a 20 hozzászólásért, de kéne pár könyv =) 
Üdv Mindenkinek!

kis módosítás, h jó legyen: 13


----------



## gazéé (2010 Július 21)

Üdv a magyaroknak Kanadában! Nekem is épp nem rég ment ki egy ismerősöm, költözött ki a kis családjával, remélem bejön neki kint az élet, mert itthon elég [email protected] Bocsi a 20 hozzászólásért, de kéne pár könyv =) 
Üdv Mindenkinek!

kis módosítás, h jó legyen: 14


----------



## gazéé (2010 Július 21)

Üdv a magyaroknak Kanadában! Nekem is épp nem rég ment ki egy ismerősöm, költözött ki a kis családjával, remélem bejön neki kint az élet, mert itthon elég [email protected] Bocsi a 20 hozzászólásért, de kéne pár könyv =) 
Üdv Mindenkinek!

kis módosítás, h jó legyen: 15


----------



## gazéé (2010 Július 21)

Megvannak a hozzászólások és mégse jó a letöltés =(


----------



## johnybxxx (2010 Július 21)

Hello


----------



## csucsacs (2010 Július 21)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg



nem tudom leszedni a ferenczigyuri albumát http://canadahun.com/forum/showthread.php?p=2235119&highlight=ferenczi+gy%F6rgy#post2235119


tudnál segiteni?


----------



## sophie02 (2010 Július 21)

Sziasztok


----------



## Leeta (2010 Július 21)

gazéé írta:


> Megvannak a hozzászólások és mégse jó a letöltés =(



Várnod kell 48 órát még (majd nekem is, ha meglesz a 20 hozzászólásom)


----------



## aqtum (2010 Július 21)

Vagyok


----------



## zsike5 (2010 Július 21)

Helló szép napot


----------



## zsike5 (2010 Július 21)

Van itt valaki?


----------



## wgffwgf (2010 Július 21)

halihó


----------



## Funjong (2010 Július 21)

Hello mindenki!


----------



## hess56 (2010 Július 21)

Helló


----------



## wgffwgf (2010 Július 21)

mostmár


----------



## wgffwgf (2010 Július 21)

igazán


----------



## wgffwgf (2010 Július 21)

letöltenék


----------



## wgffwgf (2010 Július 21)

addig meg


----------



## wgffwgf (2010 Július 21)

telespammelem ezt


----------



## wgffwgf (2010 Július 21)

a fórumtémát itt e


----------



## feem294 (2010 Július 21)

Sziasztok! =) hallottátok már ezt: 
"A bánat és a szerelem ugyanaz, mert mindkettő miatt hibákat követünk el." ?
A. M. Jenkins : Night road - Éjjeli utazás könyvében olvasható, Cole egyik gondolata.
Bocs, ha nagyon nem illik ide, de annyira igaz... (számomra)


----------



## feem294 (2010 Július 21)

Nem akarok


----------



## feem294 (2010 Július 21)

többé félni,


----------



## feem294 (2010 Július 21)

rettegni,


----------



## feem294 (2010 Július 21)

törött szárnnyal repülni


----------



## feem294 (2010 Július 21)

zuhanás után a mélyben feküdni


----------



## feem294 (2010 Július 21)

Veled akarom a múltat elfeledni


----------



## hess56 (2010 Július 21)

#-1


----------



## feem294 (2010 Július 21)

az életen csak nevetni


----------



## feem294 (2010 Július 21)

mert te megtanítottál szeretni


----------



## feem294 (2010 Július 21)

te vagy a levegőm a víz alatt


----------



## feem294 (2010 Július 21)

te vagy árnyékban a fény


----------



## feem294 (2010 Július 21)

...


----------



## feem294 (2010 Július 21)

Cukor? Nem!


----------



## feem294 (2010 Július 21)

Csoki? Nem!


----------



## feem294 (2010 Július 21)

Gondolkozzunk...


----------



## feem294 (2010 Július 21)

Méz? Az sem!


----------



## feem294 (2010 Július 21)

A csudába!


----------



## feem294 (2010 Július 21)

Semmi nem jut eszembe,


----------



## feem294 (2010 Július 21)

ami olyan édes, mint ti!!


----------



## feem294 (2010 Július 21)

Pussz mindenkinek.


----------



## brindzaturo (2010 Július 21)

Asta La Vista, Baby!


----------



## bjudit22 (2010 Július 21)

hgfe


----------



## zsike5 (2010 Július 21)

Hahó ha igaz megvan a húsz.
Pussz mindenklnek szép napot.


----------



## bananatree (2010 Július 21)

ÉN IS csatlakozom


----------



## bananatree (2010 Július 21)

2


----------



## bananatree (2010 Július 21)

3


----------



## bananatree (2010 Július 21)

4


----------



## bananatree (2010 Július 21)

5


----------



## bananatree (2010 Július 21)

6


----------



## bananatree (2010 Július 21)

7


----------



## bananatree (2010 Július 21)

8


----------



## bananatree (2010 Július 21)

9


----------



## bananatree (2010 Július 21)

10


----------



## bananatree (2010 Július 21)

11


----------



## bananatree (2010 Július 21)

12


----------



## bananatree (2010 Július 21)

13


----------



## bananatree (2010 Július 21)

14


----------



## bananatree (2010 Július 21)

15


----------



## bananatree (2010 Július 21)

16


----------



## bananatree (2010 Július 21)

17


----------



## bananatree (2010 Július 21)

18


----------



## bananatree (2010 Július 21)

19


----------



## macicsapat (2010 Július 21)

hi


----------



## macicsapat (2010 Július 21)

köszi


----------



## macicsapat (2010 Július 21)

kiss


----------



## macicsapat (2010 Július 21)

4


----------



## macicsapat (2010 Július 21)

6


----------



## macicsapat (2010 Július 21)

5


----------



## macicsapat (2010 Július 21)

7


----------



## macicsapat (2010 Július 21)

8


----------



## macicsapat (2010 Július 21)

9


----------



## macicsapat (2010 Július 21)

10


----------



## macicsapat (2010 Július 21)

11


----------



## macicsapat (2010 Július 21)

12


----------



## macicsapat (2010 Július 21)

13


----------



## macicsapat (2010 Július 21)

14


----------



## kobuki42 (2010 Július 21)

\o/


----------



## macicsapat (2010 Július 21)

15 .-)


----------



## kobuki42 (2010 Július 21)

._.


----------



## macicsapat (2010 Július 21)

16


----------



## macicsapat (2010 Július 21)

17 XoX


----------



## kobuki42 (2010 Július 21)

Remek napunk van ma.


----------



## macicsapat (2010 Július 21)

18 ...


----------



## macicsapat (2010 Július 21)

very nice...19


----------



## kobuki42 (2010 Július 21)

42.


----------



## macicsapat (2010 Július 21)

Ta-daaaaaaaaaaam 20...:-D


----------



## kobuki42 (2010 Július 21)

2+3+15


----------



## kobuki42 (2010 Július 21)




----------



## kobuki42 (2010 Július 21)

2^4+1


----------



## kobuki42 (2010 Július 21)

:x


----------



## kobuki42 (2010 Július 21)

Na mégegy...


----------



## kobuki42 (2010 Július 21)

Köszike.


----------



## zsuzsssss (2010 Július 21)

af


----------



## zsuzsssss (2010 Július 21)

aa


----------



## zsuzsssss (2010 Július 21)

arhha


----------



## zsuzsssss (2010 Július 21)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CGwMqMl7O_I


----------



## zsuzsssss (2010 Július 21)

asejgpjWOEGJAJWPEGLSGJAPJGPJAPEEJGPJAEEOFI


----------



## zsuzsssss (2010 Július 21)

Xf


----------



## zsuzsssss (2010 Július 21)

aejjet


----------



## zsuzsssss (2010 Július 21)

aeh


----------



## zsuzsssss (2010 Július 21)

sh


----------



## zsuzsssss (2010 Július 21)

ahd


----------



## zsuzsssss (2010 Július 21)

opaőpg


----------



## zsuzsssss (2010 Július 21)

énénénén


----------



## zsuzsssss (2010 Július 21)

őőőőőőőőőőő


----------



## zsuzsssss (2010 Július 21)

miiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## zsuzsssss (2010 Július 21)

jajajajjajajajajajajaja


----------



## zsuzsssss (2010 Július 21)

oisijwifigihiweeiiigaiifgihriaiehigpgp


----------



## zsuzsssss (2010 Július 21)

vuvuvuvuvuvuvuvuvuvuvus


----------



## zsuzsssss (2010 Július 21)

petyuspetyuspetyuspetyuspetyus


----------



## zsuzsssss (2010 Július 21)

zsazsazsazsazsazsazsazsazsazsazszasza


----------



## zsuzsssss (2010 Július 21)

lovelovelovelovelovelvvoelvoelvoelvoelovelvoelovelvoevloelovelovelovelvolevloelove


----------



## zsuzsssss (2010 Július 21)

szereszeres zser szere szere szere szere zere szere szere


----------



## zsuzsssss (2010 Július 21)

nanananananananananananananananananana


----------



## levociusz (2010 Július 21)

kilépett ez a cafat


----------



## escada86 (2010 Július 21)

a


----------



## escada86 (2010 Július 21)

bcde


----------



## escada86 (2010 Július 21)

fgh


----------



## escada86 (2010 Július 21)

ijkl


----------



## koobrewop (2010 Július 21)

*2*

2


----------



## picihuszar (2010 Július 22)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


gf


----------



## tirone (2010 Július 22)

Üdv!


----------



## teglov (2010 Július 22)

Üdv mindenkinek, tetszik a fórum


----------



## teglov (2010 Július 22)

Beírok pár okosságot, hogy meglegyen a 20 üzi.


----------



## navi25 (2010 Július 22)

köszi


----------



## teglov (2010 Július 22)

A halogatás, a félmegoldások, az önnyugtatás, a kényelmes hárítások és a késlekedések kora a végéhez közeledik. Eljön az idő, amikor belépünk a következmények korába.

Winston Churchill


----------



## teglov (2010 Július 22)

Ha el akarod képzelni a jövőt, képzelj el egy csizmát, amely örökké egy emberi arcon tapos.

George Orwell


----------



## teglov (2010 Július 22)

Ha nem lenne utolsó pillanat, soha semmi nem készülne el.


----------



## teglov (2010 Július 22)

A gödör elsőszámú törvénye , ha benne vagy, ne áss tovább.


----------



## teglov (2010 Július 22)

Nincs egyetlen igazság. Annyi van, ahány érzékenység létezik.


----------



## navi25 (2010 Július 22)

*.*

Sziasztok

Én még kezdő vagyok, ezért lenne egy kérdésem.
Csak ezekkel a típusú hozzászólásokkal érhetem el a 20-at vagy a játékokkal is?

előre is köszi a segítséget


----------



## teglov (2010 Július 22)

Nagyobb öröm jót tenni, mi9nt elfogadni a jótéteményt.

P. Syrus


----------



## teglov (2010 Július 22)

A háború nem egyéb, mint a politika folytatása más eszközökkel. 

Karl von Clausewitz


----------



## teglov (2010 Július 22)

Megfelelő helyen ostobaságot színlelni a legmagasabb bölcsesség.

Cato


----------



## teglov (2010 Július 22)

A szerencse nem jár örökbe, csak kölcsön.

Kínai közmondás


----------



## teglov (2010 Július 22)

Árulónk a kétség, attól foszt meg , amit könnyedén elérnénk, ha volna merszünk.

Shakespeare


----------



## teglov (2010 Július 22)

Aki magyarázkodik, az védekezik is.


----------



## teglov (2010 Július 22)

A véletlen rendszertana, hogy a valószínütlen mindig megközelíti a logikusat.


----------



## teglov (2010 Július 22)

A legjobb jellemek a cinikusak, és a legkevésbé elviselhetők az idealisták.


----------



## teglov (2010 Július 22)

Aki mást felüdít, maga is felüdül.


----------



## teglov (2010 Július 22)

A pillanatok öregítenek, nem az évek.


----------



## teglov (2010 Július 22)

Aki hű akar maradni önmagához, nem maradhat mindig hű másokhoz.


----------



## teglov (2010 Július 22)

Senkit nem előzhetünk meg úgy , ha a lábnyomába lépünk.


----------



## teglov (2010 Július 22)

Ne mondd el mindig, amit tudsz, de mindig tudd, mit mondasz !


----------



## teglov (2010 Július 22)

A bátorság nem más, mint erő ahhoz, hogy magunk mögött hagyjunk mindent, ami ismerős és biztonságos.


----------



## teglov (2010 Július 22)

Az ember ritkán gondol arra, amije van, de annál többet gondol arra, amije nincs.


----------



## teglov (2010 Július 22)

Mindig az az olcsó, amit nem viselnek természetesen.


----------



## teglov (2010 Július 22)

Elhatározásaiban nagy az ember, de annál gyengébb a végrehajtásban. Ebben rejlik minden nyomorúsága, és ez a vonzereje.


----------



## teglov (2010 Július 22)

A hatalom a létező legveszedelmesebb fertőző betegség.


----------



## teglov (2010 Július 22)

A türelem a kétely szülötte.


----------



## teglov (2010 Július 22)

A hit könnyen fanatizmussá fajul.


----------



## teglov (2010 Július 22)

Az okosak nem vetik meg a náluk butábbakat. A buták a náluk okosabbakat is megvetik.


----------



## teglov (2010 Július 22)

Egy pillanatnyi ösztönös felismerés felérhet egy egész élet tapasztalatával.


----------



## teglov (2010 Július 22)

A vallás a lusta gondolkodás mentsége.


----------



## teglov (2010 Július 22)

A hallgatás az ész legjobb helyettesítője.


----------



## Bogica94 (2010 Július 22)

_Sziasztok! _


----------



## fruzsika17 (2010 Július 22)

*köszönöm*

Szia! Nagyon szuper az oldal, rengeteg jó könyvet találtam, amiket már korábban is szerettem volna elolvasni. kiss


----------



## fruzsika17 (2010 Július 22)

vkinek megvan kristin gier- férfiak és egyéb katasztrófák című könyve? nagyon megköszönném ha feltennétek (K)


----------



## navi25 (2010 Július 22)

*Help me!!!*

Szia Melitta!

Elnézésedet kérem a zavarás miatt, de a segítségedet szeretném kérni.
Idén márciusban regisztráltam, s megvan a 20 hozzászólásom is a számláló alapján. (23)
Akkor most miért csak tag vagyok az állandó tag helyett?
Miért nem tudok csatolt anyagot megnyitni?

Segítségedet előre is köszönöm, s még egyszer bocsánat a zavarásért.

Köszi:
Viki


----------



## david18d (2010 Július 22)

kguzgigi


----------



## Janezz (2010 Július 22)

Hello Kanadai Magyarok!

Nekem csak az A-ha kell innen! 1


----------



## Janezz (2010 Július 22)

Most akkor 20x kell írjak?  2


----------



## Janezz (2010 Július 22)

Nekem úgy tünik télleg 20x kell írjak,hogy hozzáférhessek a zenéhez,hát mit írjak kedves külhonba szakadt tezsvéreim? )) 3


----------



## Janezz (2010 Július 22)

Milyen az élet ott?Gyertek inkább haza,tök jó szenvedni,ha nem lenne,szinte nem is érezném magam embernek,már direkt igénylem.  4.


----------



## laja374 (2010 Július 22)

1


----------



## Janezz (2010 Július 22)

Azért azt el kell mondjam,ha beírom a 20 hozzászólást és nem fogom tudni megnyitni amit akarok,akkor elvágom ám valaki torkát,mert itthon már eleget igérgetnek,akkor Kanadai Magyarok már ne igérgessenek!  5.


----------



## laja374 (2010 Július 22)

2


----------



## laja374 (2010 Július 22)

3


----------



## laja374 (2010 Július 22)

4 Űdv mindenkinek!


----------



## laja374 (2010 Július 22)

5


----------



## Janezz (2010 Július 22)

Ez a hatodik hozzászólás és elgondolkodom miért kell ilyen hülyeséget kitalálni,hogy 20szor szóljunk hozzá valamihez,amihez késöbb úgy sem szólok,ha letöltöttem amit akarok  6.


----------



## laja374 (2010 Július 22)

6


----------



## Janezz (2010 Július 22)

laja 374 ennél egyszerübb módszert használ,nem pofázik itt ahogy én teszem,csak nehogy karaktereket számoljon az a 20 hozzászólás és ettől tegye függővé,hogy megnyithatok-e,tölthetek-e ) 7.


----------



## Janezz (2010 Július 22)

8.-Kedves Kanadai Magyarok,ugye megkapom az A-ha-mat,amit szeretnék innen letölteni?


----------



## Janezz (2010 Július 22)

9.-Kérem szépen az A-ha-t,mert szeretem!


----------



## Janezz (2010 Július 22)

10.-Melittának kézcsókom,amiért feltöltötte az anyagot!


----------



## Janezz (2010 Július 22)

11.- Ha azon múlik én kiutazom Kanadába,csak hogy megkapjam az A-ha-t!


----------



## Janezz (2010 Július 22)

12.-Az nem elég ha ismerősöm van ott kint a Nyújtó Balázs és családja?Akkor is lesz A-ha?


----------



## Janezz (2010 Július 22)

13.-Há'unom már az irogatást,lehet elmegyek a boltba és megveszem,inkább nem eszem


----------



## Janezz (2010 Július 22)

14.-A 48 óra is kell a regisztrálás után,nem baj,addig hallgatom a már meglévő A-ha-imat


----------



## Janezz (2010 Július 22)

15.-Nem azért de egyedül irogatok itt,mint 1 látogató,lehet nem is él egyetlen magyar sem Kanadában


----------



## Janezz (2010 Július 22)

16.-Szerintem nagyon választékosan és kedvesen írok ide nektek,ezért megérdemlem azt a zenét


----------



## Janezz (2010 Július 22)

17.-Lassan el kell búcsúzunk,mert meglesz az előírt hozzászólás,kár,már egészen megszerettelek benneteket!


----------



## Janezz (2010 Július 22)

18.-Remélem jól érzitek ott magatokat és minden rendben!


----------



## Bogiica (2010 Július 22)

bocsi, de elég gyorsan össze kéne szednem azt a 20 hozzászóláást, és sztem ezzel nem vagyok egyedüül..  ♥


----------



## Janezz (2010 Július 22)

19.-Kívánok nektek sok boldogságot,egészséget!


----------



## Bogiica (2010 Július 22)

1. sziasztok


----------



## Bogiica (2010 Július 22)

2. Bogi vagyok, de szólítsatok csak Bogiicának


----------



## Bogiica (2010 Július 22)

3. már 9 éve zongorázok


----------



## Janezz (2010 Július 22)

20.-Íme itt az utolsó 
Ha csak télleg ezen múlik amit szeretnék,akkor köszönöm szépen!


----------



## Bogiica (2010 Július 22)

4. ezért szeretek mindenféle kottákat összegyűjteni


----------



## Bogiica (2010 Július 22)

5. remélem segítetek benne


----------



## Bogiica (2010 Július 22)

6. már nem tudok többet írni, szóval azt hiszem a többit leszámoloom.. :$


----------



## Janezz (2010 Július 22)

Bogica látom te is szeretnél innen valamit és ezek a rafinált Kanadai Magyarok szórakoznak velünk 
Mennyire jellemző ez a mi népünkre


----------



## Bogiica (2010 Július 22)

a


----------



## Bogiica (2010 Július 22)

igen, Janezz, pontosan így vaan.  már kinéztem egy két dolgto ami nagyon kéne, mert már régóta vágyom ráá..


----------



## Janezz (2010 Július 22)

Juppi!
Állandó tag lettem!
Köszönöm szépen kedves Kanadai Magyarok! ))


----------



## Bogiica (2010 Július 22)

de nem értem minek ez a 20 hozzászólásos dolog.. :S


----------



## Bogiica (2010 Július 22)

gratulálok az állandó tagságodhoz Janezz


----------



## Bogiica (2010 Július 22)

remélem egyszer majd én is az leszeek


----------



## Bogiica (2010 Július 22)

itt vagy még? :O


----------



## Janezz (2010 Július 22)

Bogica írjál nekik sok szépet és akkor talán megkapod,amit akarsz...én most meg is nézem,hogy mi a helyzet,de szerintem még meg kell várni a 48 órát,amit a regisztráció után ki kell várni...


----------



## Bogiica (2010 Július 22)

valaki írjoon..  egyedül elég uncsii beszélgetnii


----------



## Bogiica (2010 Július 22)

jaa értem..  köszi Janezz


----------



## Janezz (2010 Július 22)

Itt vagyok,vajon mi újság Kanadában,nagyon mókás,hogy mi itt ketten irogatunk egy oldalra,amihez semmi közünk!


----------



## Bogiica (2010 Július 22)

egyébként mi a különbség az állandó tag és a sima tag között?? :O


----------



## Bogiica (2010 Július 22)

igen, az  de nem baj..  én jól érzem magam..


----------



## Janezz (2010 Július 22)

...amúgy irigykedem,hogy zongorázol,mert az szuper,egy igazi együttes azért viszi sokra,mert képzett zenészek alkotják és nem csak keresgélik a hangokat


----------



## Bogiica (2010 Július 22)

nemsokára megvan a 20 hozzászólásoom


----------



## laja374 (2010 Július 22)

7


----------



## Janezz (2010 Július 22)

akkor leszel állandó tag,ha megvan a 20


----------



## Bogiica (2010 Július 22)

hááát igen..  9 éve zongorázom, és mellette 3 éve klarinétozom is :$


----------



## laja374 (2010 Július 22)

Azert mert valaki igy talalta ki, es ha nem tetszik, nem kotelezo letolteni.
8


----------



## Janezz (2010 Július 22)

de ne állj meg 20-nél,komolyan mondom én rendszeresen írok majd ezeknek az áldott jó Kanadai Magyaroknak,ha télleg letölthetem a zenémet,amit itt találtam,én akkor nagyon fogom kedvelni őket!


----------



## Bogiica (2010 Július 22)

tagja vagyok egy fúvószenekarnak is, de a zongorzást csak itthon hobbyként csinálom már.. ezért szeretek ilyen jó kis számokat játszani, megtanulgatni..


----------



## laja374 (2010 Július 22)

9


----------



## laja374 (2010 Július 22)

10


----------



## Bogiica (2010 Július 22)

igen, én is..


----------



## Bogiica (2010 Július 22)

na de most megyek, mert ebéd van, aztán meg megyek szemészetre xD 
jó volt beszélgetniii!! 
előre is köszönöm a Kanadai Magyaroknak!!
sziasztok !


----------



## Janezz (2010 Július 22)

de jó...fúvószenekarosdi,klarinét az csak rémlik,hogy valami hasonló,mint a furulya  fekete és fémszínű kis nyomókák vannak rajta?


----------



## Janezz (2010 Július 22)

szia


----------



## laja374 (2010 Július 22)

11


----------



## laja374 (2010 Július 22)

12


----------



## navi25 (2010 Július 22)

Köszi, köszi, köszi
Állandó tag lettem
köszönöm


----------



## MissB (2010 Július 22)

Itt vagyok, ragyogok, mint a fekete szurok!


----------



## MissB (2010 Július 22)

Sziasztok!


----------



## MissB (2010 Július 22)

Üdvözöllek dicső lovag, szép a ruhád, nincsen fogad!


----------



## Zolcsi88 (2010 Július 22)

Már elküldtem 20 üzit mégsem enged letölteni


----------



## Zolcsi88 (2010 Július 22)

Tudna valaki segíteni?


----------



## Zolcsi88 (2010 Július 22)

Vegy lehet, hogy az a gond, hogy részletes válaszként kéne elküldenem?


----------



## ratgab (2010 Július 22)

*új vagyok*

Mivel új vagyok és szeretnék e-bookozni,ezért....


----------



## L. F. (2010 Július 22)

Hello all.


----------



## ratgab (2010 Július 22)

kell, hogy


----------



## ratgab (2010 Július 22)

írjak 20 db, azaz


----------



## ratgab (2010 Július 22)

húsz darab


----------



## ratgab (2010 Július 22)

hozzászólást


----------



## ratgab (2010 Július 22)

amit éppen meg is tennék


----------



## ratgab (2010 Július 22)

szóval itt lehet e-bookokat letölteni?


----------



## Tündérmese (2010 Július 22)

sisak


----------



## Tündérmese (2010 Július 22)

*játék*

Nagyon jó játék. Én is szoktam a gyerekekkel szóláncot játszani.:..:


----------



## Tündérmese (2010 Július 22)

kutató


----------



## Tündérmese (2010 Július 22)

óravázlat


----------



## Tündérmese (2010 Július 22)

terepépítés


----------



## Tündérmese (2010 Július 22)

sajtosszelet


----------



## Tündérmese (2010 Július 22)

tutajos


----------



## Survivor (2010 Július 22)

4


----------



## Survivor (2010 Július 22)

6


----------



## Survivor (2010 Július 22)

8


----------



## Tündérmese (2010 Július 22)

sármos


----------



## Tündérmese (2010 Július 22)

sípol


----------



## Tündérmese (2010 Július 22)

lapát


----------



## Tündérmese (2010 Július 22)

tenger


----------



## Tündérmese (2010 Július 22)

rivaldafény


----------



## Tündérmese (2010 Július 22)

nyálas


----------



## Tündérmese (2010 Július 22)

nyulacska


----------



## Tündérmese (2010 Július 22)

amatőr


----------



## Tündérmese (2010 Július 22)

refrén


----------



## Tündérmese (2010 Július 22)

nadrágpánt


----------



## Tündérmese (2010 Július 22)

természetes


----------



## Tündérmese (2010 Július 22)

sámli


----------



## Tündérmese (2010 Július 22)

izgalom


----------



## zsval (2010 Július 22)

*üzi*

Jó,hogy rátaláltam erre az oldalra!


----------



## Kata78 (2010 Július 22)

Melitta köszönöm szépen a tippet! kiss
További szép napot neked!


----------



## szobi88 (2010 Július 22)

2


----------



## szobi88 (2010 Július 22)

dds


----------



## szobi88 (2010 Július 22)




----------



## szobi88 (2010 Július 22)

5


----------



## szobi88 (2010 Július 22)

tuizu


----------



## szobi88 (2010 Július 22)

kiss


----------



## szobi88 (2010 Július 22)

8


----------



## szobi88 (2010 Július 22)

:55:


----------



## szobi88 (2010 Július 22)

10


----------



## szobi88 (2010 Július 22)

11


----------



## szobi88 (2010 Július 22)




----------



## szobi88 (2010 Július 22)

:99:


----------



## szobi88 (2010 Július 22)

:butt:


----------



## szobi88 (2010 Július 22)

15


----------



## szobi88 (2010 Július 22)

xxxx


----------



## szobi88 (2010 Július 22)

...........


----------



## szobi88 (2010 Július 22)

18


----------



## szobi88 (2010 Július 22)

:33:


----------



## szobi88 (2010 Július 22)

áh 20000000000000000 xDDDD


----------



## annolu (2010 Július 22)

*Jelentett elem*

Nem teljesen értem.


----------



## freeman88 (2010 Július 22)

Köszi Melitta!


----------



## freeman88 (2010 Július 22)




----------



## freeman88 (2010 Július 22)

3


----------



## freeman88 (2010 Július 22)

4


----------



## freeman88 (2010 Július 22)

5


----------



## freeman88 (2010 Július 22)

6


----------



## freeman88 (2010 Július 22)

7


----------



## freeman88 (2010 Július 22)

8


----------



## freeman88 (2010 Július 22)

9


----------



## freeman88 (2010 Július 22)

10


----------



## freeman88 (2010 Július 22)

11


----------



## freeman88 (2010 Július 22)

12


----------



## bettyboop89 (2010 Július 22)

1


----------



## bettyboop89 (2010 Július 22)

2


----------



## bettyboop89 (2010 Július 22)

3


----------



## bettyboop89 (2010 Július 22)

4


----------



## bettyboop89 (2010 Július 22)

5


----------



## bettyboop89 (2010 Július 22)

6


----------



## bettyboop89 (2010 Július 22)

7


----------



## bettyboop89 (2010 Július 22)

9


----------



## bettyboop89 (2010 Július 22)

10


----------



## bettyboop89 (2010 Július 22)

8


----------



## bettyboop89 (2010 Július 22)

11


----------



## bettyboop89 (2010 Július 22)

12


----------



## bettyboop89 (2010 Július 22)

13


----------



## zsuzsi61 (2010 Július 22)

sziasztok Zsuzsi61 vagyok


----------



## freeman88 (2010 Július 22)

13


----------



## freeman88 (2010 Július 22)

14


----------



## cicabogar5 (2010 Július 22)

1


----------



## freeman88 (2010 Július 22)

15


----------



## freeman88 (2010 Július 22)

16


----------



## bettyboop89 (2010 Július 22)

14


----------



## freeman88 (2010 Július 22)

17


----------



## freeman88 (2010 Július 22)

18


----------



## freeman88 (2010 Július 22)

19


----------



## freeman88 (2010 Július 22)

20


----------



## bettyboop89 (2010 Július 22)

15


----------



## bettyboop89 (2010 Július 22)

16


----------



## bettyboop89 (2010 Július 22)

17


----------



## bettyboop89 (2010 Július 22)

18


----------



## bettyboop89 (2010 Július 22)

19


----------



## bettyboop89 (2010 Július 22)

20


----------



## bettyboop89 (2010 Július 22)

21


----------



## Jancsika1973 (2010 Július 22)

Ok


----------



## wryta (2010 Július 23)

szia, köszi


----------



## wryta (2010 Július 23)

szuper ez az oldal


----------



## wryta (2010 Július 23)

még itt vagyok


----------



## wryta (2010 Július 23)

hogy meddig?


----------



## wryta (2010 Július 23)

azt nem tudhatom, de...


----------



## wryta (2010 Július 23)

Szeretnék kérni egy lehetőséget


----------



## wryta (2010 Július 23)

nyomtat


----------



## freddo88 (2010 Július 23)

8


----------



## freddo88 (2010 Július 23)

9


----------



## freddo88 (2010 Július 23)

10


----------



## freddo88 (2010 Július 23)

11


----------



## freddo88 (2010 Július 23)

12


----------



## freddo88 (2010 Július 23)

13


----------



## freddo88 (2010 Július 23)

14


----------



## freddo88 (2010 Július 23)

15


----------



## freddo88 (2010 Július 23)

16


----------



## freddo88 (2010 Július 23)

17


----------



## freddo88 (2010 Július 23)

18


----------



## freddo88 (2010 Július 23)

19


----------



## freddo88 (2010 Július 23)

20


----------



## bazalt001 (2010 Július 23)

ezmiez


----------



## ronika1989 (2010 Július 23)

Köszi!
Szia


----------



## obene (2010 Július 23)

*ztz*



Melitta írta:


> 1, jelen



tztzt


----------



## bugatti (2010 Július 23)

Szia


----------



## bugatti (2010 Július 23)

Üdv


----------



## babajaro (2010 Július 23)

Kedvenc rágcsálnivalóm a trappista sajt.


----------



## Zekatty (2010 Július 23)

Beköszönök !


----------



## Zekatty (2010 Július 23)

Megint !


----------



## Zekatty (2010 Július 23)

Még hányszor kell?


----------



## Zekatty (2010 Július 23)

Már 23 üzenetem van és tavaly regiztem, mégsem enged letölteni !


----------



## Zekatty (2010 Július 23)

Miért ?


----------



## Zekatty (2010 Július 23)

Nem is értem !


----------



## Zekatty (2010 Július 23)

Pedig már előre is köszönöm !


----------



## Zekatty (2010 Július 23)

Csoda kéne !


----------



## Zekatty (2010 Július 23)

De gyorsan !


----------



## Zekatty (2010 Július 23)

Kell nekem az a könyv letöltés !


----------



## Zekatty (2010 Július 23)

Még 10 ?


----------



## Zekatty (2010 Július 23)

Még 9


----------



## Zekatty (2010 Július 23)

Még 8


----------



## Zekatty (2010 Július 23)

7


----------



## Zekatty (2010 Július 23)

6


----------



## Zekatty (2010 Július 23)

5 még


----------



## Zekatty (2010 Július 23)

Már csak 4


----------



## Zekatty (2010 Július 23)

szép ez a 3


----------



## Zekatty (2010 Július 23)

már csak 2


----------



## Zekatty (2010 Július 23)

Utolsó, pedig ez már nem is 20, hanem 40 üzenet !


----------



## Gabeszta (2010 Július 23)

*??*

Sziasztok


----------



## Gabeszta (2010 Július 23)

Smink


----------



## Gabeszta (2010 Július 23)

Helló


----------



## rahzyel (2010 Július 23)

1. (Limelight)


----------



## rahzyel (2010 Július 23)

2. (Tom Sawyer)


----------



## rahzyel (2010 Július 23)

3. (Roll The Bones)


----------



## rahzyel (2010 Július 23)

4. (yyz)


----------



## rahzyel (2010 Július 23)

5. (Farewell to Kings)


----------



## rahzyel (2010 Július 23)

6. (Closer to The Heart)


----------



## rahzyel (2010 Július 23)

7. (Half The World)


----------



## rahzyel (2010 Július 23)

8. (Bastille Day)


----------



## rahzyel (2010 Július 23)

9. (Dreamline)


----------



## rahzyel (2010 Július 23)

10. (Far Cry)


----------



## rahzyel (2010 Július 23)

11. (2112)


----------



## rahzyel (2010 Július 23)

12. (La villa strangiato)


----------



## rahzyel (2010 Július 23)

13. (Circumstances)


----------



## rahzyel (2010 Július 23)

14. (Stick It Out)


----------



## rahzyel (2010 Július 23)

15. (Animate)


----------



## Kriszti47 (2010 Július 23)

sziasztok! üdvözlök mindenkit szeretettel


----------



## Kriszti47 (2010 Július 23)

új vagyok errefelé, még nem ismerem az oldalt, de máris nagyon tetszik


----------



## Kriszti47 (2010 Július 23)

remélem nem gond, hogy írok


----------



## Kriszti47 (2010 Július 23)

hahó...


----------



## Kriszti47 (2010 Július 23)

na mit írjak?


----------



## Kriszti47 (2010 Július 23)

hm...


----------



## Kriszti47 (2010 Július 23)

telik az idő...


----------



## Kriszti47 (2010 Július 23)

engem az ezoterikus dolgok érdekelnek...


----------



## Kriszti47 (2010 Július 23)

és titeket?


----------



## Kriszti47 (2010 Július 23)

nálunk nagyon meleg van


----------



## Kriszti47 (2010 Július 23)

de már jön a hidegfront...közeleg


----------



## Kriszti47 (2010 Július 23)

ja...


----------



## Kriszti47 (2010 Július 23)

aha


----------



## Kriszti47 (2010 Július 23)

este van, fáradt vagyok


----------



## Kriszti47 (2010 Július 23)

tanfolyamon voltam


----------



## Kriszti47 (2010 Július 23)

hurrá!


----------



## nagyjanos72 (2010 Július 23)

Debrecenből küldöm üdvözletemet a Kanadai Magyaroknak !


----------



## formica (2010 Július 23)

babajaro írta:


> De jó szex-ből is lehet később szerelem!



Ezt tanúsítom.


----------



## mcload7.1 (2010 Július 23)

Itt kell bekoszonni?


----------



## mcload7.1 (2010 Július 23)

Bekoszonok akkor


----------



## mcload7.1 (2010 Július 23)

Ha iz idojarasrol van szo, kivetelesen nalunk is meleg volt.


----------



## mcload7.1 (2010 Július 23)

Hamarosan hazamegy es vegre elvezhetek egy kis magyar forro nyarat


----------



## mcload7.1 (2010 Július 23)

Ne ijesztgessetek a hidegfronttal


----------



## mcload7.1 (2010 Július 23)

Mit irjak meg?


----------



## mcload7.1 (2010 Július 23)

Faradt vagyok


----------



## mcload7.1 (2010 Július 23)

Egy het es szabadsag jupeeee


----------



## mcload7.1 (2010 Július 23)

Hosszu het var ram, de megeri


----------



## mcload7.1 (2010 Július 23)

Lehet hogy el kene kezdenem a visszaszamlalast?


----------



## mcload7.1 (2010 Július 23)

Nyolc uzenet van hatra


----------



## mcload7.1 (2010 Július 23)

What is the paenut saying....


----------



## mcload7.1 (2010 Július 23)

....to the other peanut?


----------



## mcload7.1 (2010 Július 23)

" be nut"


----------



## mcload7.1 (2010 Július 23)

Tegnap hallottam. Zsibbaszto


----------



## mcload7.1 (2010 Július 23)

Na mar csak harom


----------



## mcload7.1 (2010 Július 23)

Ketto es abbahagyom a zagyvasagokat


----------



## mcload7.1 (2010 Július 23)

Ez az utolso


----------



## mcload7.1 (2010 Július 23)

Vege hurraaaa


----------



## mcload7.1 (2010 Július 23)

Meg egyszer udv mindenkinek


----------



## mcload7.1 (2010 Július 23)

Bekoszontem


----------



## ildus66 (2010 Július 23)

Sziasztok!


----------



## ildus66 (2010 Július 23)

Hello!


----------



## ildus66 (2010 Július 23)

Na még egyszer!


----------



## ildus66 (2010 Július 23)

Azt hiszem megyek aludni, majd holnap újult erővel folytatom.


----------



## ildus66 (2010 Július 23)

Jó éjszakát!


----------



## nyikoanetta (2010 Július 23)

sziasztok


----------



## nyikoanetta (2010 Július 23)

szupik vagytok


----------



## nyikoanetta (2010 Július 23)

nagyszeru ez az oldal


----------



## nyikoanetta (2010 Július 23)




----------



## nyikoanetta (2010 Július 23)

mizus


----------



## nyikoanetta (2010 Július 23)

1


----------



## nyikoanetta (2010 Július 23)

2


----------



## nyikoanetta (2010 Július 23)

3


----------



## nyikoanetta (2010 Július 23)

es megyek lefekudni


----------



## nyikoanetta (2010 Július 23)

jo ejt


----------



## aydina (2010 Július 23)

Ave Mindenki! ^^


----------



## stildi (2010 Július 24)

ez teccik!


----------



## stildi (2010 Július 24)

2


----------



## ildus66 (2010 Július 24)

Jó reggelt!


----------



## ildus66 (2010 Július 24)

9


----------



## ildus66 (2010 Július 24)

Végre megjött a lehűlés.


----------



## ildus66 (2010 Július 24)

11


----------



## ildus66 (2010 Július 24)

helló


----------



## ildus66 (2010 Július 24)

Sziasztok!


----------



## ildus66 (2010 Július 24)

1


----------



## ildus66 (2010 Július 24)

2


----------



## ildus66 (2010 Július 24)

mukk


----------



## ildus66 (2010 Július 24)

Jó reggelt Mindenkinek!


----------



## ildus66 (2010 Július 24)

3


----------



## ildus66 (2010 Július 24)

2


----------



## ildus66 (2010 Július 24)

1


----------



## ildus66 (2010 Július 24)

0


----------



## kvik (2010 Július 24)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


köszönöm a lehetöséget


----------



## solymar61 (2010 Július 24)

Sziasztok!


----------



## solymar61 (2010 Július 24)

2


----------



## skmertemj (2010 Július 24)

*hozzaszolok*

mar megvan a 20 es megsem tudok tolteni


----------



## solymar61 (2010 Július 24)

5


----------



## solymar61 (2010 Július 24)

7


----------



## solymar61 (2010 Július 24)

9


----------



## solymar61 (2010 Július 24)

13


----------



## solymar61 (2010 Július 24)

14


----------



## solymar61 (2010 Július 24)

15


----------



## sealord (2010 Július 24)

beköszönök, sziasztok


----------



## endreee (2010 Július 24)

*üdv*

üdv


----------



## endreee (2010 Július 24)

hi


----------



## endreee (2010 Július 24)

*3*

3


----------



## endreee (2010 Július 24)

*4*

4


----------



## endreee (2010 Július 24)

*5*

5


----------



## endreee (2010 Július 24)

6


----------



## endreee (2010 Július 24)

7


----------



## endreee (2010 Július 24)

8


----------



## endreee (2010 Július 24)

9


----------



## endreee (2010 Július 24)

10


----------



## endreee (2010 Július 24)

11


----------



## endreee (2010 Július 24)

12


----------



## endreee (2010 Július 24)

13


----------



## endreee (2010 Július 24)

14


----------



## endreee (2010 Július 24)

15


----------



## endreee (2010 Július 24)

16


----------



## endreee (2010 Július 24)

17


----------



## endreee (2010 Július 24)

18


----------



## endreee (2010 Július 24)

19


----------



## endreee (2010 Július 24)

20


----------



## endreee (2010 Július 24)

21


----------



## Trabl (2010 Július 24)

Üdv a fedélzeten.


----------



## Fred Connor (2010 Július 24)

2. hsz.


----------



## Fred Connor (2010 Július 24)

4. hsz.


----------



## Fred Connor (2010 Július 24)

6. hsz. ( Miért kell a 20 ? 10 nem lenne elég? )


----------



## Fred Connor (2010 Július 24)

8. hsz.


----------



## Fred Connor (2010 Július 24)

10. hsz.


----------



## Fred Connor (2010 Július 24)

12. hsz.


----------



## Ancsa90 (2010 Július 24)

Sziasztok


----------



## Ancsa90 (2010 Július 24)

2


----------



## Ancsa90 (2010 Július 24)

3


----------



## Ancsa90 (2010 Július 24)

4


----------



## Ancsa90 (2010 Július 24)

5


----------



## Fred Connor (2010 Július 24)

Szia! Egy cipőben járunk.


----------



## Fred Connor (2010 Július 24)

18.


----------



## Fred Connor (2010 Július 24)

*20. Hsz.*


----------



## amber18 (2010 Július 24)

grat


----------



## amber18 (2010 Július 24)

4


----------



## amber18 (2010 Július 24)

6


----------



## amber18 (2010 Július 24)

8


----------



## amber18 (2010 Július 24)

11


----------



## amber18 (2010 Július 24)

13


----------



## amber18 (2010 Július 24)

15


----------



## kantorpista (2010 Július 24)

25


----------



## amber18 (2010 Július 24)

17


----------



## amber18 (2010 Július 24)

19


----------



## batyi (2010 Július 24)

ez igen


----------



## batyi (2010 Július 24)

nem rossz


----------



## batyi (2010 Július 24)

sajnos nem


----------



## batyi (2010 Július 24)

az klassz lenne


----------



## batyi (2010 Július 24)

25


----------



## batyi (2010 Július 24)

nincs


----------



## batyi (2010 Július 24)

hűha


----------



## gbanyai (2010 Július 24)

nagyon jók


----------



## bozoka (2010 Július 24)

Hello


----------



## bozoka (2010 Július 24)

19


----------



## bozoka (2010 Július 24)

18


----------



## bozoka (2010 Július 24)

17


----------



## bozoka (2010 Július 24)

16


----------



## bozoka (2010 Július 24)

15


----------



## bozoka (2010 Július 24)

14


----------



## bozoka (2010 Július 24)

13


----------



## bozoka (2010 Július 24)

12


----------



## bozoka (2010 Július 24)

11


----------



## bozoka (2010 Július 24)

10


----------



## Wash (2010 Július 24)

hali mindenki.
hogy vagytok?


----------



## lilike66 (2010 Július 24)

sziasztok


----------



## lilike66 (2010 Július 24)

köszike én jól  szerencsére nincsen már az a nagy meleg )


----------



## lilike66 (2010 Július 24)

Wash írta:


> hali mindenki.
> hogy vagytok?



hupsz, nem tudom még hogyan működik ez a fórum


----------



## lilike66 (2010 Július 24)

bozoka írta:


> 10



9


----------



## ploves (2010 Július 24)

Melitta, pont a 20 hozzászólás miatt vagyok itt...


----------



## ploves (2010 Július 24)

1


----------



## ploves (2010 Július 24)

2


----------



## ploves (2010 Július 24)

3


----------



## ploves (2010 Július 24)

4


----------



## ploves (2010 Július 24)

5


----------



## ploves (2010 Július 24)

6


----------



## ploves (2010 Július 24)

7


----------



## ildinyanya (2010 Július 24)

sziasztok


----------



## ploves (2010 Július 24)

9


----------



## ploves (2010 Július 24)

11


----------



## ploves (2010 Július 24)

12


----------



## ploves (2010 Július 24)

13


----------



## ploves (2010 Július 24)

14


----------



## ploves (2010 Július 24)

15


----------



## kantorpista (2010 Július 24)

23


----------



## ploves (2010 Július 24)

16


----------



## ploves (2010 Július 24)

17


----------



## ploves (2010 Július 24)

18


----------



## ploves (2010 Július 24)

19


----------



## ploves (2010 Július 24)

20


----------



## 950617 (2010 Július 24)

Már rég megvan a 20, még sem tölthetek le. MIééért? ;(


----------



## 950617 (2010 Július 24)

Áhh, engedte-


----------



## erdeiattila88 (2010 Július 24)

kösszy


----------



## erdeiattila88 (2010 Július 24)

köszönjük


----------



## erdeiattila88 (2010 Július 24)

köszy


----------



## erdeiattila88 (2010 Július 24)

köwszy


----------



## erdeiattila88 (2010 Július 24)

kösszy


----------



## Pazar (2010 Július 24)

Tök jó ez az oldal s messze még a húsz,


----------



## Pazar (2010 Július 24)

"feltétel", hogy írjak, de nincsen rajtam blúz. ))


----------



## Pazar (2010 Július 24)

Kint süvít a szél, bent még meleg van,


----------



## Pazar (2010 Július 24)

kapkodom a fejem,


----------



## Pazar (2010 Július 24)

mi ez a sok hablaty?


----------



## Pazar (2010 Július 24)

Jól el vagyok magamnak,


----------



## Pazar (2010 Július 24)

- remélem, más is olvassa -


----------



## Pazar (2010 Július 24)

firkantok ide mindenfélét,


----------



## Pazar (2010 Július 24)

az oldal simán elbírja.


----------



## Pazar (2010 Július 24)

Agyalok itt ezerrel, mert már


----------



## Pazar (2010 Július 24)

nincs mondanivalóm,


----------



## Pazar (2010 Július 24)

hülye kis rímek,


----------



## Pazar (2010 Július 24)

erre még mit mondhatok?


----------



## Pazar (2010 Július 24)

Kicsit bugos a fórum,


----------



## Pazar (2010 Július 24)

de használható,


----------



## Pazar (2010 Július 24)

hamar kiismerem magam rajta,


----------



## Pazar (2010 Július 24)

de majd jól megírom,


----------



## Pazar (2010 Július 24)

ha ki fog rajtam az ebadta.


----------



## Pazar (2010 Július 24)

A hülyeségnek lassan vége,


----------



## Pazar (2010 Július 24)

összegyűlt a 20, így hát tovalépek.


----------



## Pazar (2010 Július 24)

Egy hozzászólás erejéig még visszatérek,


----------



## Pazar (2010 Július 24)

s megtoldom egy ráadással, hátha a rendszer téved.


----------



## david111 (2010 Július 25)

1


----------



## david111 (2010 Július 25)

2


----------



## david111 (2010 Július 25)

3


----------



## david111 (2010 Július 25)

4


----------



## david111 (2010 Július 25)

5


----------



## david111 (2010 Július 25)

6


----------



## david111 (2010 Július 25)

7


----------



## david111 (2010 Július 25)

8


----------



## david111 (2010 Július 25)

9


----------



## david111 (2010 Július 25)

10


----------



## david111 (2010 Július 25)

11


----------



## david111 (2010 Július 25)

12


----------



## david111 (2010 Július 25)

13


----------



## david111 (2010 Július 25)

14


----------



## david111 (2010 Július 25)

15


----------



## david111 (2010 Július 25)

16


----------



## david111 (2010 Július 25)

17


----------



## david111 (2010 Július 25)

18


----------



## david111 (2010 Július 25)

19


----------



## david111 (2010 Július 25)

20 ennek is sok értelme volt.. most már mindenki boldog? fantasztikus


----------



## Ancsa90 (2010 Július 25)

6


----------



## Ancsa90 (2010 Július 25)

Remélem ez értelmes hozzászólás, hogy 7


----------



## Ancsa90 (2010 Július 25)

8


----------



## Judit0618 (2010 Július 25)

Sziasztok!!!! :444:


----------



## Ancsa90 (2010 Július 25)

9


----------



## Ancsa90 (2010 Július 25)

10


----------



## Ancsa90 (2010 Július 25)

11


----------



## Ancsa90 (2010 Július 25)

12


----------



## Ancsa90 (2010 Július 25)

13


----------



## Ancsa90 (2010 Július 25)

14


----------



## Ancsa90 (2010 Július 25)

15


----------



## Ancsa90 (2010 Július 25)

16


----------



## Ancsa90 (2010 Július 25)

17


----------



## Ancsa90 (2010 Július 25)

18


----------



## Ancsa90 (2010 Július 25)

19


----------



## Ancsa90 (2010 Július 25)

20


----------



## [email protected] (2010 Július 25)

sjhbvsljnuhtg


----------



## zsval (2010 Július 25)

Nagyon jók!


----------



## zsval (2010 Július 25)

Tetszik!


----------



## zsval (2010 Július 25)

Érdekes.


----------



## zsval (2010 Július 25)

Sok jót lehet tanulni itt .


----------



## zsval (2010 Július 25)

Sok jót találtam,köszi.


----------



## zsval (2010 Július 25)

Nagyon szeretem.


----------



## zsval (2010 Július 25)

Nagyon szeretem nézni.


----------



## zsval (2010 Július 25)

Érdekes!


----------



## zsval (2010 Július 25)

Csorog a nyála az embernek.


----------



## zsval (2010 Július 25)

Jók a filmek!


----------



## zsval (2010 Július 25)

Álom!


----------



## zsval (2010 Július 25)

Szuper!


----------



## zsval (2010 Július 25)

Szépek a képek!:55:


----------



## zsval (2010 Július 25)

Csoda jók!


----------



## zsval (2010 Július 25)

Nagyon jó az oldal.


----------



## zsval (2010 Július 25)

_Ezen nőttem fel,szeretem nagyon hallgatni._


----------



## zsval (2010 Július 25)

Tetszenek!


----------



## monge (2010 Július 25)

köszi


----------



## zsval (2010 Július 25)

Szórakoztató!


----------



## zsval (2010 Július 25)

Felnőtt fejjel is szeretem nézni.


----------



## zsval (2010 Július 25)

Nagyon jók.:..:


----------



## monge (2010 Július 25)

köszi


----------



## monge (2010 Július 25)

köszi


----------



## [email protected] (2010 Július 25)

,é.-,iujjzzzjuzzgjuui


----------



## pensacola (2010 Július 25)

sziasztok ezzeket a számokat hgyan tudom letölteni? merrt nekem kénnének


----------



## RoBertHo20 (2010 Július 25)

bleee


----------



## pensacola (2010 Július 25)

Securitee írta:


> Hali.Csocsesztől nincs meg ez a dal sajna
> 
> Kaczor Feri : Ma este drágám.





köszi szépen


----------



## pensacola (2010 Július 25)

köazi azépwn több nincs?


----------



## [email protected] (2010 Július 25)

Jó regg!


----------



## Diablo92 (2010 Július 25)

1


----------



## Diablo92 (2010 Július 25)

3dfdfsdfsdfsdfdsfds


----------



## bhujik (2010 Július 25)

nagyon jó ez az oldal


----------



## bhujik (2010 Július 25)

sziasztok


----------



## bhujik (2010 Július 25)

helló


----------



## bhujik (2010 Július 25)

ok


----------



## bhujik (2010 Július 25)

pocsék idő van


----------



## bhujik (2010 Július 25)

unom magam


----------



## bhujik (2010 Július 25)

jó


----------



## Diablo92 (2010 Július 25)

5


----------



## bhujik (2010 Július 25)

na


----------



## bhujik (2010 Július 25)

gól


----------



## bhujik (2010 Július 25)

kő


----------



## bhujik (2010 Július 25)

üdvözlet


----------



## bhujik (2010 Július 25)

már nem tudok mit irni


----------



## luxelplus (2010 Július 25)

Elgondoltato!


----------



## Diablo92 (2010 Július 25)

6


----------



## bhujik (2010 Július 25)

45


----------



## luxelplus (2010 Július 25)

Es elgondolkodtato..


----------



## bhujik (2010 Július 25)

gól


----------



## fesusa67 (2010 Július 25)

Siasztok Mindenki!!!!


----------



## luxelplus (2010 Július 25)

1 poharka nem arthat


----------



## fesusa67 (2010 Július 25)

Bocsi sziasztok akart lenni.


----------



## bhujik (2010 Július 25)

vabene


----------



## bhujik (2010 Július 25)

csaó


----------



## fesusa67 (2010 Július 25)

Ez így tényleg gyors.
Köszönet.


----------



## luxelplus (2010 Július 25)

szuper


----------



## bhujik (2010 Július 25)

csillagos az ég


----------



## luxelplus (2010 Július 25)

grrhmhgrhhhkkkppphasználhatóhú nahátnehézez komoly?jjjhhhh20tök jó kipróbálomtök jók!!! ))


----------



## bhujik (2010 Július 25)

na jó


----------



## bhujik (2010 Július 25)

dejó hogy....


----------



## luxelplus (2010 Július 25)

hm


----------



## bhujik (2010 Július 25)

az altató kell


----------



## Lyra33 (2010 Július 25)

Szalmaláng írta:


> Szuper kezdeményezés az új fórum és a szabályozott linkelés.
> Köszönöm.
> A Máté Pétert is.


köszi


----------



## Lyra33 (2010 Július 25)

köszike


----------



## Diablo92 (2010 Július 25)

7


----------



## bhujik (2010 Július 25)

123456789


----------



## luxelplus (2010 Július 25)

he


----------



## asd155 (2010 Július 25)

Köszönöm


----------



## Lyra33 (2010 Július 25)

4


----------



## bhujik (2010 Július 25)

de jó hogy vége


----------



## Diablo92 (2010 Július 25)

8


----------



## Lyra33 (2010 Július 25)

remek


----------



## bhujik (2010 Július 25)

hú de gáz


----------



## monge (2010 Július 25)

köszi


----------



## Lyra33 (2010 Július 25)

6


----------



## asd155 (2010 Július 25)

2?


----------



## luxelplus (2010 Július 25)

pppp


----------



## monge (2010 Július 25)

köszi


----------



## monge (2010 Július 25)

köszi


----------



## monge (2010 Július 25)

köszi


----------



## bhujik (2010 Július 25)

még egyszer köszi anyóka


----------



## monge (2010 Július 25)

köszi


----------



## Diablo92 (2010 Július 25)

9


----------



## monge (2010 Július 25)

köszi


----------



## monge (2010 Július 25)

köszi


----------



## Diablo92 (2010 Július 25)

10


----------



## bhujik (2010 Július 25)

vége


----------



## monge (2010 Július 25)

köszi


----------



## Diablo92 (2010 Július 25)

11


----------



## Diablo92 (2010 Július 25)

12


----------



## Diablo92 (2010 Július 25)

13


----------



## monge (2010 Július 25)

20


----------



## Diablo92 (2010 Július 25)

14


----------



## Diablo92 (2010 Július 25)

15


----------



## Diablo92 (2010 Július 25)

16


----------



## Diablo92 (2010 Július 25)

17


----------



## Lyra33 (2010 Július 25)

köszke


----------



## Diablo92 (2010 Július 25)

18


----------



## Lyra33 (2010 Július 25)

remek


----------



## Diablo92 (2010 Július 25)

19


----------



## Diablo92 (2010 Július 25)

20


----------



## Diablo92 (2010 Július 25)

21


----------



## Lyra33 (2010 Július 25)

tök jó


----------



## Diablo92 (2010 Július 25)

22


----------



## Diablo92 (2010 Július 25)

23


----------



## Diablo92 (2010 Július 25)

24


----------



## Diablo92 (2010 Július 25)

25


----------



## asd155 (2010 Július 25)

*20?!*

20?!


----------



## zsuzsi61 (2010 Július 25)

Sziasztok. Nem rég kerültem erre az oldalra nagyon tettszik remélem, hogy le és fel töltéseket fogok tudni csinálni.zsuzsi61


----------



## TELSTAR (2010 Július 25)

1.


----------



## TELSTAR (2010 Július 25)

2.


----------



## TELSTAR (2010 Július 25)

3


----------



## TELSTAR (2010 Július 25)

3.


----------



## TELSTAR (2010 Július 25)

4


----------



## TELSTAR (2010 Július 25)

5


----------



## TELSTAR (2010 Július 25)

6


----------



## TELSTAR (2010 Július 25)

7


----------



## TELSTAR (2010 Július 25)

8


----------



## TELSTAR (2010 Július 25)

9


----------



## TELSTAR (2010 Július 25)

10


----------



## TELSTAR (2010 Július 25)

11


----------



## TELSTAR (2010 Július 25)

12


----------



## TELSTAR (2010 Július 25)

13


----------



## TELSTAR (2010 Július 25)

14


----------



## TELSTAR (2010 Július 25)

15


----------



## TELSTAR (2010 Július 25)

16


----------



## abesze (2010 Július 25)

1


----------



## TELSTAR (2010 Július 25)

17


----------



## abesze (2010 Július 25)

2


----------



## TELSTAR (2010 Július 25)

18


----------



## abesze (2010 Július 25)

3


----------



## TELSTAR (2010 Július 25)

19


----------



## TELSTAR (2010 Július 25)

20


----------



## abesze (2010 Július 25)

4


----------



## abesze (2010 Július 25)

5


----------



## abesze (2010 Július 25)

6


----------



## abesze (2010 Július 25)

7


----------



## abesze (2010 Július 25)

8


----------



## abesze (2010 Július 25)

9


----------



## abesze (2010 Július 25)

10


----------



## abesze (2010 Július 25)

11


----------



## abesze (2010 Július 25)

12


----------



## abesze (2010 Július 25)

13


----------



## abesze (2010 Július 25)

14


----------



## abesze (2010 Július 25)

15


----------



## abesze (2010 Július 25)

16


----------



## abesze (2010 Július 25)

17


----------



## abesze (2010 Július 25)

18


----------



## abesze (2010 Július 25)

19


----------



## abesze (2010 Július 25)

20


----------



## abesze (2010 Július 25)

21


----------



## Semir80 (2010 Július 25)

22


----------



## linachan (2010 Július 25)

Xd


----------



## linachan (2010 Július 25)

1


----------



## linachan (2010 Július 25)

2


----------



## Zsoka64 (2010 Július 25)

Szia Melitta!
Zsóka is jelen van! Puszi!


----------



## linachan (2010 Július 25)

3


----------



## Zsoka64 (2010 Július 25)

kétszer is jelen lehetek???kiss Zsóka


----------



## linachan (2010 Július 25)

4


----------



## linachan (2010 Július 25)

5


----------



## linachan (2010 Július 25)

6


----------



## linachan (2010 Július 25)

7


----------



## linachan (2010 Július 25)

8


----------



## linachan (2010 Július 25)

9


----------



## linachan (2010 Július 25)

10


----------



## linachan (2010 Július 25)

20


----------



## linachan (2010 Július 25)

11


----------



## linachan (2010 Július 25)

12


----------



## linachan (2010 Július 25)

13


----------



## linachan (2010 Július 25)

14


----------



## linachan (2010 Július 25)

15


----------



## linachan (2010 Július 25)

16


----------



## linachan (2010 Július 25)

17


----------



## linachan (2010 Július 25)

18


----------



## goodgag (2010 Július 25)

Goodgag


----------



## linachan (2010 Július 25)

19


----------



## goodgag (2010 Július 25)

Lyra33 írta:


> tök jók!!! ))


Én is kitaláltam egy szőkést. 
Két szőke utazik a villamoson. Az egyik Badár.
goodgag


----------



## Voldemorts (2010 Július 25)

*1*

hi


----------



## Voldemorts (2010 Július 25)

hello még 1 X


----------



## Voldemorts (2010 Július 25)

és még 1 x


----------



## Voldemorts (2010 Július 25)

és még 2 X


----------



## Voldemorts (2010 Július 25)

még 4 X


----------



## ujbeszel (2010 Július 25)

En is jelen


----------



## dv666 (2010 Július 25)

jelen


----------



## dv666 (2010 Július 25)

én is


----------



## dv666 (2010 Július 25)

már nem kell sok


----------



## dv666 (2010 Július 25)

rem műxik majd


----------



## dv666 (2010 Július 25)

inkább a dancesebb zenéket fogom majd keresgélni


----------



## dv666 (2010 Július 25)

egyébként nagyon jó kis oldal ez


----------



## dv666 (2010 Július 25)

sok jó zenével


----------



## crysan (2010 Július 25)

Hosszú kihagyás után megérkeztem


----------



## Levi121212 (2010 Július 25)

Jelen!


----------



## robera (2010 Július 25)

2


----------



## Zolee314 (2010 Július 25)

Sziasztok!


----------



## robera (2010 Július 25)

gyűjtögetek...


----------



## [email protected] (2010 Július 25)

Jó regg!


----------



## robera (2010 Július 25)

köszi


----------



## robera (2010 Július 25)

10


----------



## robera (2010 Július 25)

11


----------



## robera (2010 Július 25)

12


----------



## robera (2010 Július 25)

16


----------



## robera (2010 Július 25)

18


----------



## arkadij (2010 Július 25)

Én


----------



## arkadij (2010 Július 25)

szeretnék


----------



## arkadij (2010 Július 25)

letölteni


----------



## arkadij (2010 Július 25)

végre


----------



## arkadij (2010 Július 25)

egy-


----------



## arkadij (2010 Július 25)

két


----------



## arkadij (2010 Július 25)

számomra


----------



## arkadij (2010 Július 25)

fontos


----------



## arkadij (2010 Július 25)

és


----------



## arkadij (2010 Július 25)

máshol


----------



## arkadij (2010 Július 25)

nem


----------



## arkadij (2010 Július 25)

vagy


----------



## arkadij (2010 Július 25)

csak


----------



## arkadij (2010 Július 25)

nehezen


----------



## arkadij (2010 Július 25)

megtalálható


----------



## arkadij (2010 Július 25)

könyvet


----------



## arkadij (2010 Július 25)

zenét


----------



## arkadij (2010 Július 25)

filmet


----------



## arkadij (2010 Július 25)

miegymást.


----------



## arkadij (2010 Július 25)

Köszönöm.


----------



## arkadij (2010 Július 25)

Izé. Nem megy. 21.


----------



## gabigabe (2010 Július 25)

6


----------



## gabigabe (2010 Július 25)

7


----------



## gabigabe (2010 Július 25)

8


----------



## gabigabe (2010 Július 25)

9


----------



## gabigabe (2010 Július 25)

10


----------



## apuci1970 (2010 Július 25)

*Új vagyok*

Üdv mindenkinek, új vagyok ezen az oldalon. Zongorázni tanulok otthon, tanár nélkül. Hobbi szinten szeretném.Szívesen fogadok bármilyen ötletet bárktől.
Köszönöm


----------



## gabci91 (2010 Július 25)

Szeretnék 20 hozzászólást annyit irok amennyit csak tudok


----------



## mbmargo (2010 Július 25)

Üdvözlök Mindenkit!
" Szép álmokat,rózsás csókokat! Ha nincs kivel(hát) a párna csücskivel!"


----------



## gabci91 (2010 Július 25)

én csak egy könyvet szeretnék letölteni bernard cornwelltől a vándort ahhoz kellenek a hozzászólások


----------



## gabci91 (2010 Július 25)

már csak 13 kell  szép estét mindenkinek


----------



## gabci91 (2010 Július 25)

ja hozzátenném, hogy igy munka után


----------



## gabci91 (2010 Július 25)

ha itt mindenki visszaszámol akkor én is: 11


----------



## gabci91 (2010 Július 25)

a könyvesboltba ezt a könyvet egyáltalán nem lehet kapni, SŐT még rendelni se, eléggé kapós lehet


----------



## gabci91 (2010 Július 25)

ajándékba lesz, ugyh még vmi könyvformát is készitek hozzá


----------



## gabci91 (2010 Július 25)

12


----------



## gabci91 (2010 Július 25)

11


----------



## gabci91 (2010 Július 25)

10


----------



## gabci91 (2010 Július 25)

9


----------



## gabci91 (2010 Július 25)

8


----------



## gabci91 (2010 Július 25)

7


----------



## gabci91 (2010 Július 25)

6


----------



## gabci91 (2010 Július 25)

5


----------



## gabci91 (2010 Július 25)

4


----------



## gabci91 (2010 Július 25)

3


----------



## gabci91 (2010 Július 25)

2


----------



## gabci91 (2010 Július 25)

1


----------



## kristaly64 (2010 Július 25)

*-*

még 17


----------



## kristaly64 (2010 Július 25)

16


----------



## gabci91 (2010 Július 25)

0


----------



## kristaly64 (2010 Július 25)

*-*

16


----------



## gabci91 (2010 Július 25)

hajrá


----------



## kristaly64 (2010 Július 25)

*-*

14


----------



## kristaly64 (2010 Július 25)

*-*

13


----------



## kristaly64 (2010 Július 25)

*-*

12


----------



## kristaly64 (2010 Július 25)

*-*

11


----------



## kristaly64 (2010 Július 25)

*10*

10


----------



## kristaly64 (2010 Július 25)

*-*

9


----------



## kristaly64 (2010 Július 25)

*-*

7


----------



## kristaly64 (2010 Július 25)

*.*

most 7


----------



## kristaly64 (2010 Július 25)

*-*

6


----------



## kristaly64 (2010 Július 25)

*-*

5


----------



## kristaly64 (2010 Július 25)

*-*

4


----------



## kristaly64 (2010 Július 25)

*-*

3


----------



## kristaly64 (2010 Július 25)

*-*

2


----------



## kristaly64 (2010 Július 25)

*-*

1


----------



## kristaly64 (2010 Július 25)

*-*

0


----------



## joelti (2010 Július 26)

Haliho!!!!!


----------



## joelti (2010 Július 26)

pf


----------



## joelti (2010 Július 26)

ez


----------



## joelti (2010 Július 26)

igen


----------



## joelti (2010 Július 26)

melós


----------



## joelti (2010 Július 26)

dolog!!!


----------



## joelti (2010 Július 26)




----------



## joelti (2010 Július 26)

amugy


----------



## joelti (2010 Július 26)

sirály


----------



## joelti (2010 Július 26)

az


----------



## joelti (2010 Július 26)

oldal!!


----------



## joelti (2010 Július 26)

már


----------



## joelti (2010 Július 26)

csak


----------



## joelti (2010 Július 26)

6


----------



## joelti (2010 Július 26)

üzenet


----------



## joelti (2010 Július 26)

a


----------



## joelti (2010 Július 26)

tagságért!!!


----------



## bluebird23 (2010 Július 26)

köszi


----------



## bluebird23 (2010 Július 26)

már 22 hozzászólás és még nem vagyok tag, pedig már több mint fél éve regisztráltam


----------



## joelti (2010 Július 26)

2


----------



## joelti (2010 Július 26)

1


----------



## joelti (2010 Július 26)

hurrá!!!


----------



## joelti (2010 Július 26)

bluebird23 írta:


> már 22 hozzászólás és még nem vagyok tag, pedig már több mint fél éve regisztráltam



pedig állandó tagnak ír!!!


----------



## [email protected] (2010 Július 26)

14141414141


----------



## [email protected] (2010 Július 26)

52515252


----------



## blue_riviera (2010 Július 26)

én is szeretnék... köszönöm!


----------



## [email protected] (2010 Július 26)

5285428285


----------



## [email protected] (2010 Július 26)

525141525


----------



## [email protected] (2010 Július 26)

827428341


----------



## [email protected] (2010 Július 26)

8585858666


----------



## [email protected] (2010 Július 26)

oui6tuuuuuuiiuköik


----------



## [email protected] (2010 Július 26)

95658741


----------



## [email protected] (2010 Július 26)

ékkkkkkkkkkzjukiloooooo


----------



## [email protected] (2010 Július 26)

7422742742


----------



## [email protected] (2010 Július 26)

55555555555555555555555555555555


----------



## [email protected] (2010 Július 26)

9596596596595695695695669


----------



## [email protected] (2010 Július 26)

Jó regg! Jó nap!


----------



## [email protected] (2010 Július 26)

7584284285


----------



## tomnash (2010 Július 26)

*pár jó kis könyv*

1) http://www.wuala.com/tomnash/konyvek


----------



## tomnash (2010 Július 26)

2) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z4JPgnJTfkA PM- Vándország


----------



## tomnash (2010 Július 26)

3) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FS7Bq4SeFdM Rocky Balboa:
Már nem vagy önmagad, hagyod, hogy az emberek azt mondják neked, hogy nem érsz semmit. Mikor jött a neheze, elkezdtél bűnbakot keresni, nagy árnyékot. Mondok valamit, amit amúgy is tudsz: a világ nemcsak napfény és szivárvány. Ez egy kegyetlen, undok hely, és bármilyen tökös srác vagy, térdre kényszerítenek, ha hagyod, és soha nem engednek felállni. Senki nem tud olyan nagyot ütni, mint az élet. De nem az számít mekkorát ütsz, hanem hogy mennyi ütést állsz ki mikor talpon kell maradni. Bírni kell a pofont, és muszáj menni tovább. Csak így lehet győzni! Ha tudod, hogy mit érsz, menj és küzdj meg azért, ami jár, és közben viseld el a pofonokat. Ne mutogass másra! Ne mond, hogy nem te vagy a hibás, hanem Ő, vagy Ő, vagy akárki. Ez gyáva duma! És te nem vagy gyáva, Te jobb vagy annál!


----------



## tomnash (2010 Július 26)

*Cseh Tamás - Csönded vagyok*

4) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=negb509DEoE 
Most elmondom, mid vagyok, mid nem neked. 
Vártál ha magadról szép éneket, 
dícsérő éneked én nem leszek, 
mi más is lehetnék: csak csönd neked. 

E szó jó: csönd vagyok, csönded vagyok. 
Ha rám így kedved van maradhatok, 
ülhetsz csak tűrve, hogy dal nem dicsér, 
se jel, se láng csak csönd, mely égig ér. 

S folytatom mid vagyok, mid nem neked, 
ha vártál lángot, az nem lehetek, 
fölébem hajolj, lásd hamu vagyok, 
belőlem csak jövőd jósolhatod. 

Most elmondtam mid vagyok, mid nem neked. 
Vártál ha magadról szép éneket, 
dícsérő éneked én nem leszek, 
mi más is lehetnék: csak csönd neked.


----------



## tomnash (2010 Július 26)

5) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9QrcBRcJO18
Demjén Ferenc-Honfoglalás
*
*


----------



## tomnash (2010 Július 26)

6) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TSU6CM6pVa4 Kormorán - Magyar Golgota


----------



## tomnash (2010 Július 26)

7) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dMH0bHeiRNg


----------



## liladam (2010 Július 26)

Itt az első hozzászólás.


----------



## liladam (2010 Július 26)

Itt a második hozzászólás.


----------



## liladam (2010 Július 26)

Itt a harmadik hozzászólás.


----------



## liladam (2010 Július 26)

Nagyon jó!


----------



## liladam (2010 Július 26)

Tiszta rock and roll!Ez tetszik!


----------



## liladam (2010 Július 26)

A mozgása eszméletlen!


----------



## tomnash (2010 Július 26)

*Megkértem Istent, hogy vegye el a büszkeségemet, de ő azt mondta: nem..
Azt mondta, hogy a büszkeséget nem ő veszi el, hanem nekem kell feladnom azt..
Kértem Istent, hogy adjon nekem türelmet, de ő azt mondta: nem..
Azt mondta, hog**y a türelem a megpróbáltatás mellékterméke, nem kapni, megszerezni kell..
Kértem Istent, hogy adjon nekem boldogságot, de ő azt mondta: nem..
Azt mondta, csak áldását adhatja - a boldogság rajtam múlik..
Kértem Istent, hogy kíméljen meg a fájdalomtól, de ő azt mondta: nem..
A szenvedés eltávolít a világ dolgaitól és közelebb visz Hozzá..
Kértem Istent, hogy adjon lelki fejlődést, de ő azt mondta: nem..
Azt mondta, hogy a fejlődés az én dolgom, de hajlandó megmetszeni, hogy gyümölcsöt hozzak..
Kértem Istent, hogy segítsen másokat szeretni, úgy, ahogyan ő szeret engem..
Erre azt felelte: látom már kezded érteni..
Kértem erőt....
És Isten adott nehézségeket, amelyek erőssé tesznek..
Kértem bölcsességet....
És Isten adott problémákat, hogy megoldjam azokat..
Kértem bátorságot,.
És Isten adott veszélyeket, hogy legyőzzem azokat..
Kértem adjon szeretetet....
És Isten adott gondterhelt embereket, hogy segítsek rajtuk..
Kértem kegyelmet....
És Isten adott lehetőségeket..
Semmit sem kaptam, amit akartam és mégis megkaptam mindent, amire szükségem volt..*


----------



## liladam (2010 Július 26)

A zene nagyon ott van a szeren!


----------



## liladam (2010 Július 26)

A ruhája viccesen néz ki.


----------



## tomnash (2010 Július 26)

9


----------



## liladam (2010 Július 26)

Tettszettek a karate kölyökből vett mozdulatok


----------



## tomnash (2010 Július 26)

http://keresztenyfilmek.com/szinkronizalt-filmek/a-vegtelen-hit.html


----------



## tomnash (2010 Július 26)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2-5wHu5Tjuk na majd egyszer én is így fogok táncolni...


----------



## liladam (2010 Július 26)

A kacsatánc az emberke specialitása.


----------



## liladam (2010 Július 26)

Michael Jackson megirigyelné.


----------



## tomnash (2010 Július 26)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8wUE58SY12Q Besenyő Pistabácsi a fociról


----------



## liladam (2010 Július 26)

A breaktánc is jól megy neki.


----------



## liladam (2010 Július 26)

A vadnyugati zenére is jól mozog


----------



## liladam (2010 Július 26)

Ez az ember nagyon "sok oldalú".


----------



## tomnash (2010 Július 26)

az összes spirituális tanítás lényege bele van fogalmazva ebbe az aranyos kis számba: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o_0FS6rIq8w


----------



## tomnash (2010 Július 26)

nincs mit


----------



## liladam (2010 Július 26)

Besenyő Pista bácsi és a "gusztusos" labda.


----------



## tomnash (2010 Július 26)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P9LmHXXWiJs Shaq, LeBron, Dwight Howard All-Star Dance-Off


----------



## liladam (2010 Július 26)

Egy csomó érv, hogy miért ne járjunk foci meccsre.


----------



## liladam (2010 Július 26)

Mert a füvön sehol sincs jó helyen a labda!


----------



## liladam (2010 Július 26)

A focisták és a kakukk mindig korrigálnak.


----------



## liladam (2010 Július 26)

Ezért normális volt aki ezt kitalálta?


----------



## liladam (2010 Július 26)

Normális?


----------



## tomnash (2010 Július 26)

http://www.indavideo.hu/video/Besenyo_pista_bacsi_a_hulyesegrol


----------



## tomnash (2010 Július 26)

*Há' kérem *



tomnash írta:


> http://www.indavideo.hu/video/Besenyo_pista_bacsi_a_hulyesegrol


a nagy sikerre való tekintettel


----------



## tomnash (2010 Július 26)

zimmerzumm-zimmerzumm, rece-fice...


----------



## tomnash (2010 Július 26)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jkrn6ecxthM Mac or PC


----------



## tomnash (2010 Július 26)

uccsó


----------



## tomnash (2010 Július 26)

na még 1: http://www.pixter.hu/video?id=6948


----------



## tomnash (2010 Július 26)

na de az már a 22-edik. hm-hmm...


----------



## gabigabe (2010 Július 26)

11


----------



## gabigabe (2010 Július 26)

12


----------



## gabigabe (2010 Július 26)

13


----------



## csiiz (2010 Július 26)

Sziasztok! Mindenkinek szép napot!


----------



## gabigabe (2010 Július 26)

14


----------



## gabigabe (2010 Július 26)

15


----------



## gabigabe (2010 Július 26)

16


----------



## gabigabe (2010 Július 26)

17


----------



## gabigabe (2010 Július 26)

18


----------



## gabigabe (2010 Július 26)

19


----------



## vadeni (2010 Július 26)

egyszer volt, hol nem volt..


----------



## vadeni (2010 Július 26)

1


----------



## vadeni (2010 Július 26)

2


----------



## gabigabe (2010 Július 26)

20


----------



## vadeni (2010 Július 26)

4


----------



## vadeni (2010 Július 26)

3


----------



## vadeni (2010 Július 26)

5


----------



## vadeni (2010 Július 26)

6


----------



## vadeni (2010 Július 26)

7


----------



## vadeni (2010 Július 26)

8


----------



## vadeni (2010 Július 26)

9


----------



## vadeni (2010 Július 26)

10


----------



## vadeni (2010 Július 26)

11


----------



## vadeni (2010 Július 26)

12


----------



## vadeni (2010 Július 26)

13


----------



## vadeni (2010 Július 26)

14


----------



## HFicanka (2010 Július 26)

1


----------



## HFicanka (2010 Július 26)

2


----------



## vanda01 (2010 Július 26)

Úgy élj a jelenben, hogy megbánás nélkül gondolhass a múltra.

Ady Endre


----------



## HFicanka (2010 Július 26)

3


----------



## vanda01 (2010 Július 26)

A legvégén nem az fog számítani, hogy mennyi év volt életedben, hanem hogy mennyi élet volt éveidben.

Abraham Lincoln


----------



## vanda01 (2010 Július 26)

Életünk hangulatai életünk szépségei: csak aki minden hangulatának teljesen átengedi magát, az él igazán.

Oscar Wilde


----------



## vanda01 (2010 Július 26)

A világ nélküled is forog tovább. Fölösleges magad fontosabbnak látni, mint amennyire az vagy.

Raana Raas


----------



## vanda01 (2010 Július 26)

Nem is kell nagy fizikum az élethez. Ma már egy gyerek is tudja kezelni a gombot, amitől felrobban egy-két világrész.

Vavyan Fable


----------



## vanda01 (2010 Július 26)

Az élet túlságosan rövid ahhoz, hogy huzamosabb időn át haragudjunk az emberekre, és mindent elraktározzunk, ami fáj.

Charlotte Bronte


----------



## vanda01 (2010 Július 26)

A szeretetben nincs félelem, sőt, a teljes szeretet kiűzi a félelmet, mert a félelem gyötrelemmel jár, aki pedig fél, nem lett tökéletessé a szeretetben. 

Müller Péter


----------



## vanda01 (2010 Július 26)

Félszárnyú angyalok vagyunk mindannyian; ezért csak akkor tudunk repülni, ha a másikat átöleljük.

Luciano De Crescenzo


----------



## HFicanka (2010 Július 26)

5


----------



## vanda01 (2010 Július 26)

A nő barátait elfelejti, szerelmeit soha. A férfi szerelmeit elfelejti, barátait soha.

Hamvas Béla


----------



## dor1 (2010 Július 26)

első


----------



## dor1 (2010 Július 26)

2


----------



## pilehu (2010 Július 26)

jelen


----------



## pilehu (2010 Július 26)

hali


----------



## pilehu (2010 Július 26)

1


----------



## pilehu (2010 Július 26)

2


----------



## pilehu (2010 Július 26)

3


----------



## pilehu (2010 Július 26)

4


----------



## pilehu (2010 Július 26)

5


----------



## pilehu (2010 Július 26)

6


----------



## pilehu (2010 Július 26)

7


----------



## pilehu (2010 Július 26)

8


----------



## pilehu (2010 Július 26)

9


----------



## pilehu (2010 Július 26)

10


----------



## pilehu (2010 Július 26)

11


----------



## pilehu (2010 Július 26)

12


----------



## pilehu (2010 Július 26)

13


----------



## pilehu (2010 Július 26)

14


----------



## pilehu (2010 Július 26)

15


----------



## pilehu (2010 Július 26)

16


----------



## bubcsi61 (2010 Július 26)

jelen


----------



## bubcsi61 (2010 Július 26)

jelen2


----------



## vegazus (2010 Július 26)

Remélem, hamar összejön a 20. És még 2 napot is ki kell várnom. De megéri!


----------



## Ircsencs (2010 Július 26)

hello


----------



## elemes (2010 Július 26)

http://palferi.blog.hu/2009/06/03/az_en_pedagogiam_kemeny_

„Az én pedagógiám kemény, a gyöngeséget kalapáccsal kell kiirtani. Az én váraimban olyan ifjúság fog felnőni, melytől rettegni fog a világ. Erőszakos, parancsoló, kérlelhetetlen, kegyetlen ifjúságot akarok. Az ifjúság legyen ilyen. El kell viselnie a fájdalmat, nem lehet benne semmi gyengeség vagy gyengédség, szeméből a pompás, szabad vadállat ragyogjon. Erősnek és szépnek akarom az én ifjúságomat, így tudom megteremteni az újat.” _


----------



## elemes (2010 Július 26)

http://palferi.blog.hu/2009/05/30/rengeteg_penzt_adunk_ki_egy_erzelemert

Félperces részlet egy 2008 novemberi előadásból.


----------



## elemes (2010 Július 26)

http://palferi.blog.hu/2009/06/10/1_nok_es_ferfiak

másképp működik a férfi agya és a nő agya. Nem egyszerűen arról van szó, hogy helyzetéből adódóan másra érzékeny vagy mást gondol ugyanarról a dolgoról egy nő és egy férfi. Ténylegesen: biológiai, fiziológiai szinteken mutathatók ki nagyon jelentős eltérések. 
Tehát, miközben arról beszélünk, hogy az _ember_ így vagy úgy godolkodik, és nagyon óvatosak vagyunk azzal kapcsolatban, nehogy valamelyik csoportra nézve bántó megkülönböztetést tegyünk, valójában azt kellene mondanunk, hogy _a férfi_ így gondolkodik, illetve _a nő_ így gondolkodik.


----------



## elemes (2010 Július 26)

http://palferi.blog.hu/2009/06/13/kevesebb_tanulas_tobb_tudas

Lehet tippelni: vajon a húsz és harminc év közötti populáció a gimnáziumi tananyag hány százalékára emlékszik...?


----------



## elemes (2010 Július 26)

http://palferi.blog.hu/2009/07/06/empatia_6

*Hitelesség, együttérzés, elfogadás*


Az együttérzés, empátia, megértés, elfogadás kulcsfogalmak számunkra. Amennyiben olyan kapcsolatban tudunk élni, ahol átérezzük társunk fájdalmát vagy örömét, félelmét vagy haragját, és elfogadjuk a tőle jövő érzéseket, valamint saját érzéseinket is hitelesen közvetítjük felé, akkor ez a kapcsolat teret enged nekünk a fejlődésre. Személyessé válhatunk. Ha te elfogadsz engem, akkor idővel én is el tudom fogadni magamat, aminek révén könnyebben elfogadlak majd téged, kapcsolatunkban pedig kialakul a bizalom és a szabadság.


----------



## elemes (2010 Július 26)

*Élet az élet után*

Az együttérző hallgatás nem csak a párkapcsolatok elmélyítésének egyik feltétele. Nagyon sok emberi, politikai, társadalmi konfliktus fajul _destruktív versengéssé_ amiatt, hogy az egyik fél képtelen megérteni a másik mozgatórugóit. Egy ilyen helyzet részeseként azt élem át, hogy *amit mondok, azt a másik a saját szemszögéből szemléli.

...

*A klinikai halál állapotából visszatért embereknek beszámolóiban gyakran előforduló közös élmény, hogy valamilyen értelemben lepereg előttük az életük filmje. Ám ezt a filmet nem a saját szemszögükből nézik, hanem minden helyzetet _annak az embernek a szemén keresztül_ látnak, akivel éppen kapcsolatban voltak, örömet szereztek neki vagy megbántották.


----------



## elemes (2010 Július 26)

*Megvilágosodás*

Jelölt érkezik a kolostorba. Már egy hónapja éli a szerzetesek életét, amikor a mester elé vezetik. A jelölt megkérdezi:
- Mondja mester, mennyi ideig tart, amíg megvilágosodom?
- Tíz évig.
A fiatalember arca megnyúlik:
- Olyan sokáig?
A mester ismét a fiatalemberre tekint:
- Inkább húsz évig.
- De hát... de hát az imént még csak tíz évet mondott!
A mester megdörgöli az állát:
- Lesz az harminc év is.


----------



## elemes (2010 Július 26)

*Nem vagyok számodra elég érdekes...?*

Vámos Miklós, aki talán még a legszínvonalasabb és legnézhetőbb tévéműsorokat készítette, egyszer elmesélte, hogyan készültek ezek a beszélgetések. Először elment ahhoz az emberhez, akivel akarta csinálni a műsört és egy vagy két napot végigbeszélgettek. Utána összegyűjtötték a sztorikat, amiket hallott, és elmondta a beszélgetőpartnerének, hogy melyik történetet hozza be a műsorba, és melyiket ne. Mint tapasztalt dramaturg, még azt is megmondta, hogy hol kell befejezni a történetet, melyikből kéne valamit kihagyni, hol kellene valamit hozzátenni. Ezután mi leültünk a tévé elé és azt láthattunk, hogy a látszólag ráérős beszélgetésekben egy fordulatos, érdekes, izgalmas élet bontakozik ki. Elgondolkodtunk: _velem miért nem történnek ilyenek? Miért nem bírom ilyen frappánsan elmondani?_ Vámos Miklós legsikeresebb műsora, a _Lehetetlen_ arra a logikára épült fel, hogy másfél percenként kis poén, három percenként nagy poén. Ezzel a módszerrel lehetett csinálni egy nagyjából egyórás egyórás műsort, úgy, hogy az végig lekösse a nézőket.


----------



## elemes (2010 Július 26)

*Szeress akkor is, ha gyomorszájon váglak*


A viselkedés, mint az elfogadás feltétele, még gyakrabban jelenik meg szülő-gyerek vagy pedagógus-gyerek kapcsolatban. A gyerekek állandóan kísérleteznek a felnőttekkel. Folyton-folyvást arra kíváncsiak, hogy szeretjük-e őket, ha undokok velünk. A gyerekeknek természetesen szüksége van határokra – de ha mindig csak a határokkal találkozik, és nem tudom megmutatni neki, hogy ezekkel a határokkal együtt is szeretlek, akkor a gyerek újabb és újabb alkalmakat keres majd, hogy kicsikarja belőlem: „szeretsz engem akkor is, ha kibírhatatlan és hülye vagyok.”

Ha a gyerek néha megbizonyosodhat arról, hogy viselkedésétől függetlenül is szeretjük és elfogadjuk, akkor nagyon sokat javulhat a helyzet. Ez a játék a bizalom keresése: _szeretsz-e engem akkor is, ha beszólok, ha nem felelek meg az elvárásaidnak, szeretsz-e akkor is ha átlépek minden határt, akkor is, ha gyomorszájon váglak._ Csak arra megy ki az egész, hogy bírod-e.

Néha elegendő egészen apró lépéseket tenni a feltétel nélküli elfogadás felé, hogy sikerélményben legyen részünk.


----------



## elemes (2010 Július 26)

*Unalmasnak találsz*


Legtöbben árnyalt, színes, érzelemgazdag egyéniségnek tartjuk saját magunkat (még ha ezt hangosan nem is szoktuk kimondani). És ez így is van: valóban mindannyian érdekes személyiségek vagyunk. Hogyan történhet meg, hogy valaki mégis unalmassá válik számomra...? Úgy, hogy kizárólag a saját hipotéziseim, teóriáim, szemüvegem, nézőpontjaim alapján látom őt.

Ha nem téged látlak, hanem beraklak egy elméletbe, egy szerepbe, ha diagnosztizállak és belehelyezlek egy típusba, hogy te ki vagy, és minden reakciódat aszerint értékelem, hogy „aha, igen, most az következik, hogy ...” – akkor már semmit nem fogok látni belőled, mindig csak a típust a maga sematikus jellemzőivel. *Unalmasnak és érdektelennek talállak.* És ha sikerül ezt az érzést is közvetítenem neked (márpedig az unalom kifejezéséhez nagyon értünk), te azt fogod átélni, hogy nem fogadlak el, nincsen bennem tisztelet irántad.


----------



## beardike (2010 Július 26)

jelen


----------



## csokikriszta (2010 Július 26)

Külön elismerés azoknak, akik összegyűjtötték ezeket a szépségeket egy csokorba.


----------



## elemes (2010 Július 26)

jelen


----------



## elemes (2010 Július 26)

Abcd


----------



## elemes (2010 Július 26)

itt vagyok


----------



## annna77 (2010 Július 26)

Szép estét mindenkinek! K. barátném mondta, hogy regisztráljak erre az oldalra, mert ... már nem is tudom, hogy milyen szövegkörnyezetben került szóba.... ám most látom, hogy milyen sok ''sziát'' kell itt mondjak, ahhoz, hogy majd egyszer egy- egy jó dolgot le tudjak tölteni...


----------



## pilehu (2010 Július 26)

hali


----------



## pilehu (2010 Július 26)

jelen


----------



## sesee (2010 Július 26)

Sziasztok!


----------



## georgina1221 (2010 Július 26)

Sziasztok!


----------



## murphyke (2010 Július 26)

Köszönöm a tanácsot.


----------



## murphyke (2010 Július 26)

sziasztok


----------



## euroex (2010 Július 26)

Helló!


----------



## georgina1221 (2010 Július 26)

jó ez az oldal


----------



## antonia16 (2010 Július 26)

sya

syasya

syasyasya

syasyasyasya

syasyasyasyasya


----------



## gecko03 (2010 Július 26)

bú


----------



## antonia16 (2010 Július 26)

sya


----------



## antonia16 (2010 Július 26)

syasya

sya

syasyasyasyasyasyasya

sya

anyu

apu

gabikám

Szeretlek Robi

drrrrrrrrrrr

szeretlek robikám imádlak siess haza hozzám csók

gabi jó volt pápán élméénybe,hiányzik a robi nekem

ssssssssssssssss

ddddddddddddddddddd

hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

ffffffffffffffffffffhxdbbbbbbbbbbbbbbc

vxccccccccccccccccccccccc

cxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

trrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

dfyxb


----------



## b.detty (2010 Július 26)

Hali


----------



## dttyke91 (2010 Július 27)

Sziasztok!


----------



## svillamos (2010 Július 27)

*hali*

1


----------



## svillamos (2010 Július 27)

2


----------



## vadfanta (2010 Július 27)

mi;rt


----------



## vadfanta (2010 Július 27)

mi;rt 2


----------



## vadfanta (2010 Július 27)

mi;rt 4


----------



## vadfanta (2010 Július 27)

mi;rt 6


----------



## vadfanta (2010 Július 27)

mi;rt 8


----------



## vadfanta (2010 Július 27)

mi;rt 11


----------



## vadfanta (2010 Július 27)

6 francba


----------



## vadfanta (2010 Július 27)

7 ez egy hulye szabaly


----------



## vadfanta (2010 Július 27)

a szabaly mijen j?


----------



## vadfanta (2010 Július 27)

es miert?


----------



## vadfanta (2010 Július 27)

es meg kell 10


----------



## vadfanta (2010 Július 27)

vagyis maecsak 9


----------



## vadfanta (2010 Július 27)

8 eljen


----------



## vadfanta (2010 Július 27)

7 az sima... mnint a borz


----------



## vadfanta (2010 Július 27)

666 6 villam csapa 6 6 66 6 huros gitar


----------



## vadfanta (2010 Július 27)

5 os tanulo voltm...


----------



## vadfanta (2010 Július 27)

4 2x2 neha negy...


----------



## vadfanta (2010 Július 27)

3 a magyar igazsag...


----------



## vadfanta (2010 Július 27)

2....


----------



## vadfanta (2010 Július 27)

1 uxcccso eljen eljek


----------



## [email protected] (2010 Július 27)

85555844pkl


----------



## nlorant (2010 Július 27)

*vagyok*

vagyok


----------



## nlorant (2010 Július 27)

*vagyok*

2


----------



## nlorant (2010 Július 27)

*ez az*

3


----------



## nlorant (2010 Július 27)

akármi


----------



## nlorant (2010 Július 27)

4


----------



## nlorant (2010 Július 27)

5


----------



## nlorant (2010 Július 27)

6


----------



## nlorant (2010 Július 27)

7


----------



## nlorant (2010 Július 27)

8


----------



## nlorant (2010 Július 27)

9


----------



## nlorant (2010 Július 27)

10


----------



## nlorant (2010 Július 27)

11


----------



## nlorant (2010 Július 27)

12


----------



## nlorant (2010 Július 27)

13


----------



## nlorant (2010 Július 27)

14


----------



## nlorant (2010 Július 27)

15


----------



## nlorant (2010 Július 27)

16


----------



## nlorant (2010 Július 27)

17


----------



## nlorant (2010 Július 27)

18


----------



## nlorant (2010 Július 27)

19


----------



## nlorant (2010 Július 27)

20


----------



## nlorant (2010 Július 27)

zhrtlézjrt


----------



## nlorant (2010 Július 27)

gkghoi


----------



## elemes (2010 Július 27)

huszonegy?


----------



## vadady (2010 Július 27)

köszi szépen


----------



## vadady (2010 Július 27)

dxfdg


----------



## csedit (2010 Július 27)

Én is a 20 megszerzésén igyexem!


----------



## csedit (2010 Július 27)

Nagyon igyexem!


----------



## dr.adrika (2010 Július 27)

sziasztok én is elkezdem a 20-at


----------



## dr.adrika (2010 Július 27)

már csak 19


----------



## dr.adrika (2010 Július 27)

már csak 18


----------



## dr.adrika (2010 Július 27)

már csak 17


----------



## dr.adrika (2010 Július 27)

már csak 16 van hátra


----------



## dr.adrika (2010 Július 27)

már csak 15


----------



## dr.adrika (2010 Július 27)

már csak 14...


----------



## dr.adrika (2010 Július 27)

már csak 13...


----------



## dr.adrika (2010 Július 27)

már csak 12 jajjj


----------



## dr.adrika (2010 Július 27)

még 11...


----------



## dr.adrika (2010 Július 27)

még 10........


----------



## dr.adrika (2010 Július 27)

10-en belül vagyok hurrrááá


----------



## dr.adrika (2010 Július 27)

9...!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dr.adrika (2010 Július 27)

8!!!!!!!!!!ui.:úgy érzem magam mintha szilveszter lenne


----------



## dr.adrika (2010 Július 27)

7!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dr.adrika (2010 Július 27)

6!!!!!!


----------



## dr.adrika (2010 Július 27)

5!!!!!!!!


----------



## dr.adrika (2010 Július 27)

4!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dr.adrika (2010 Július 27)

3!!!!


----------



## dr.adrika (2010 Július 27)

2!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dr.adrika (2010 Július 27)

1 mindjárt vége


----------



## dr.adrika (2010 Július 27)

és 0!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PRESTO (2010 Július 27)

*Helóka ez a elsó uzenetem* .


----------



## PRESTO (2010 Július 27)

*Udv: Ez a 2 uzim  *


----------



## PRESTO (2010 Július 27)

_Nos még 18 uzim van hátra ._


----------



## PRESTO (2010 Július 27)

*Aszt hiszem hogy még 17 van hátra.
*


----------



## PRESTO (2010 Július 27)

akkor meg 16 meg csinálok .


----------



## Aranyhold (2010 Július 27)

Sziasztok!

Én is aláírnám a jelenléti ívet 

Aranyhold


----------



## PRESTO (2010 Július 27)

*Már meg van az 5 hozzá szolásom *


----------



## PRESTO (2010 Július 27)

akkor megy egy párat.


----------



## PRESTO (2010 Július 27)

azért jottem ide hogy kottákat tugyak letolteny.


----------



## PRESTO (2010 Július 27)

esetlek elscerélny.


----------



## dióhéj (2010 Július 27)

Sziasztok


----------



## PRESTO (2010 Július 27)

itt ott várny kell.


----------



## PRESTO (2010 Július 27)

de még egy nap es megyek a kottákat kukkolny.


----------



## PRESTO (2010 Július 27)

ha valakinek volna valami kottája akkor irjopn . nagyon megkoszonném .


----------



## Tropi (2010 Július 27)

Hahó! Itt vagyok!


----------



## PRESTO (2010 Július 27)

orulnék egy barátnak is akivel itt ott irkálhatnák .


----------



## PRESTO (2010 Július 27)

nos már csak egy 7 daqrab maratt hátra aszt már meg csinalom.


----------



## PRESTO (2010 Július 27)

*utolsó 6 ot .*


----------



## PRESTO (2010 Július 27)

jajjaj meg 5 darabb :d


----------



## PRESTO (2010 Július 27)

udv : a staff nak akik olvassák ezeket .


----------



## PRESTO (2010 Július 27)

*Tugyátok hogy mit csinál a skinhed hogy ha lássá hogy a cigány a padon elalutt???
Ujra meg gyujcsa*


----------



## andor6711 (2010 Július 27)

1


----------



## andor6711 (2010 Július 27)

2


----------



## PRESTO (2010 Július 27)

el is felejtettem hjogy már csak 2rab maratt hátra.


----------



## andor6711 (2010 Július 27)

3


----------



## PRESTO (2010 Július 27)

20


----------



## andor6711 (2010 Július 27)

4


----------



## PRESTO (2010 Július 27)

21


----------



## andor6711 (2010 Július 27)

5


----------



## andor6711 (2010 Július 27)

6


----------



## andor6711 (2010 Július 27)

7


----------



## andor6711 (2010 Július 27)

8


----------



## andor6711 (2010 Július 27)

9


----------



## andor6711 (2010 Július 27)

10


----------



## andor6711 (2010 Július 27)

11


----------



## andor6711 (2010 Július 27)

12


----------



## andor6711 (2010 Július 27)

13


----------



## andor6711 (2010 Július 27)

13.


----------



## andor6711 (2010 Július 27)

14.


----------



## andor6711 (2010 Július 27)

15.


----------



## Fabia002 (2010 Július 27)

Sziasztok!
Ez az első


----------



## andor6711 (2010 Július 27)

16.


----------



## andor6711 (2010 Július 27)

17.


----------



## Fabia002 (2010 Július 27)

Második


----------



## andor6711 (2010 Július 27)

18..


----------



## Fabia002 (2010 Július 27)

Harmadik


----------



## andor6711 (2010 Július 27)

19...


----------



## Fabia002 (2010 Július 27)

Negyedik


----------



## Fabia002 (2010 Július 27)

Ötödik


----------



## Fabia002 (2010 Július 27)

Hatodik


----------



## Fabia002 (2010 Július 27)

Hetedik


----------



## andor6711 (2010 Július 27)

22.


----------



## Fabia002 (2010 Július 27)

Nyolcadik


----------



## andor6711 (2010 Július 27)

23.


----------



## andor6711 (2010 Július 27)

24.


----------



## Fabia002 (2010 Július 27)

Kilencedik


----------



## andor6711 (2010 Július 27)

25.


----------



## Fabia002 (2010 Július 27)

Tizedik


----------



## andor6711 (2010 Július 27)

26.


----------



## Fabia002 (2010 Július 27)

Tizenegyedik


----------



## andor6711 (2010 Július 27)

27.


----------



## Fabia002 (2010 Július 27)

Tizenkettedik


----------



## andor6711 (2010 Július 27)

28.


----------



## Fabia002 (2010 Július 27)

Tizenharmadik


----------



## Fabia002 (2010 Július 27)

Tizennegyedik


----------



## andor6711 (2010 Július 27)

29.


----------



## Fabia002 (2010 Július 27)

Tizenötödik


----------



## andor6711 (2010 Július 27)

30.


----------



## Fabia002 (2010 Július 27)

Tizenhatodik


----------



## Fabia002 (2010 Július 27)

Tizenhetedik


----------



## Fabia002 (2010 Július 27)

Tizennyolcadik


----------



## Fabia002 (2010 Július 27)

Tizenkilencedik


----------



## Fabia002 (2010 Július 27)

Huszadik!
Szép napot mindenkinek


----------



## rfer (2010 Július 27)

Meg 1


----------



## fairie (2010 Július 27)

köszönöm szépen


----------



## fairie (2010 Július 27)

2. köszönöm szépen


----------



## fairie (2010 Július 27)

3. köszönöm szépen


----------



## fairie (2010 Július 27)

4. köszönöm szépen


----------



## fairie (2010 Július 27)

5. köszönöm szépen


----------



## fairie (2010 Július 27)

6. köszönöm szépen


----------



## fairie (2010 Július 27)

7. köszönöm szépen


----------



## fairie (2010 Július 27)

8. köszönöm szépen


----------



## fairie (2010 Július 27)

9. köszönöm szépen


----------



## fairie (2010 Július 27)

10. köszönöm szépen


----------



## fairie (2010 Július 27)

11. köszönöm szépen


----------



## fairie (2010 Július 27)

12. köszönöm szépen


----------



## fairie (2010 Július 27)

13. köszönöm szépen


----------



## fairie (2010 Július 27)

14. köszönöm szépen


----------



## fairie (2010 Július 27)

15. köszönöm szépen


----------



## fairie (2010 Július 27)

16. köszönöm szépen


----------



## fairie (2010 Július 27)

17. köszönöm szépen


----------



## fairie (2010 Július 27)

18. köszönöm szépen


----------



## fairie (2010 Július 27)

19. köszönöm szépen


----------



## fairie (2010 Július 27)

20. köszönöm szépen


----------



## fairie (2010 Július 27)

köszönöm szépen:*


----------



## manocska73 (2010 Július 27)

Ez a zöld táj valami meseszép

üdv:
manocska73


----------



## gigy14 (2010 Július 27)

.


----------



## gigy14 (2010 Július 27)




----------



## gigy14 (2010 Július 27)

3


----------



## gigy14 (2010 Július 27)

4


----------



## gigy14 (2010 Július 27)

5


----------



## gigy14 (2010 Július 27)

6


----------



## gigy14 (2010 Július 27)

7


----------



## gigy14 (2010 Július 27)

8


----------



## gigy14 (2010 Július 27)

9


----------



## gigy14 (2010 Július 27)

10


----------



## gigy14 (2010 Július 27)

11


----------



## gigy14 (2010 Július 27)

12


----------



## gigy14 (2010 Július 27)

13


----------



## gigy14 (2010 Július 27)

14


----------



## gigy14 (2010 Július 27)

15


----------



## gigy14 (2010 Július 27)

16


----------



## gigy14 (2010 Július 27)

17


----------



## gigy14 (2010 Július 27)

18


----------



## gigy14 (2010 Július 27)

19


----------



## gigy14 (2010 Július 27)

20


----------



## TiberiusRex (2010 Július 27)

Nagyszeru lelohehely.


----------



## TiberiusRex (2010 Július 27)

A 20 hozzaszolas kisse elrettento.


----------



## TiberiusRex (2010 Július 27)

De jo, hogy van ra gyors megoldas.


----------



## TiberiusRex (2010 Július 27)

Kedvenc konyveim:


----------



## TiberiusRex (2010 Július 27)

Abe Kobo: A homok asszonya


----------



## TiberiusRex (2010 Július 27)

Paul Auster: Holdpalota


----------



## TiberiusRex (2010 Július 27)

Italo Calvino: Ha egy teli ejszakan...


----------



## TiberiusRex (2010 Július 27)

Vagy talan csak a szerzok:


----------



## TiberiusRex (2010 Július 27)

Milan Kundera


----------



## TiberiusRex (2010 Július 27)

Jorge Luis Borges


----------



## TiberiusRex (2010 Július 27)

Hermann Hesse


----------



## TiberiusRex (2010 Július 27)

Albert Camus


----------



## TiberiusRex (2010 Július 27)

Franz Kafka


----------



## TiberiusRex (2010 Július 27)

Jean-Paul Sartre


----------



## TiberiusRex (2010 Július 27)

George Orwell


----------



## TiberiusRex (2010 Július 27)

Aldous Huxley


----------



## TiberiusRex (2010 Július 27)

G. G. Marquez


----------



## TiberiusRex (2010 Július 27)

Henry Miller


----------



## TiberiusRex (2010 Július 27)

Julian Barnes


----------



## TiberiusRex (2010 Július 27)

Dave Eggers


----------



## TiberiusRex (2010 Július 27)

Thomas Mann


----------



## gigy14 (2010 Július 27)

na


----------



## gigy14 (2010 Július 27)

nekem ez a 22. hozzászólásom ill. már egy éve regisztráltam, de még mindig nem enged letölteni.... Akkor most ez mért is van???


----------



## ztboy (2010 Július 27)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


Köszönöm.


----------



## ztboy (2010 Július 27)

gigy14 írta:


> nekem ez a 22. hozzászólásom ill. már egy éve regisztráltam, de még mindig nem enged letölteni.... Akkor most ez mért is van???


Nekem se enged... :S  
Pedig én is megfelelek mindkét feltételnek.....


----------



## ztboy (2010 Július 27)

ztboy írta:


> Nekem se enged... :S
> Pedig én is megfelelek mindkét feltételnek.....


Lehet, hogy az Atlanti Óceán blokkolja a letöltést? 
Pedig a hozzászólást készítőnek meg is köszöntem előtte, de úgy se engedi.....


----------



## ztboy (2010 Július 27)

Már engedi.


----------



## gigy14 (2010 Július 27)

ztboy írta:


> Lehet, hogy az Atlanti Óceán blokkolja a letöltést?
> Pedig a hozzászólást készítőnek meg is köszöntem előtte, de úgy se engedi.....



Nem hinném, h az óceán az oka..., de bármi is blokkolja, már most kezd idegesíteni! Egy könyvet akarok letölteni, amit sehol máshol nem találtam meg, csak itt...:-?


----------



## gigy14 (2010 Július 27)

ztboy írta:


> Már engedi.



Tényleg?! De jó!!! Próbálom én is...


----------



## gigy14 (2010 Július 27)

Már nekem is! Úgy tűnik a limit inkább 24 mint 20...


----------



## [email protected] (2010 Július 27)

Léptem dolgozni!


----------



## vassjozsefandras (2010 Július 27)

25 hozzászólás, 2009 októberi reg, letöltés 0


----------



## vassjozsefandras (2010 Július 27)

26


----------



## vassjozsefandras (2010 Július 27)

Na jó 27


----------



## vassjozsefandras (2010 Július 27)

Huszonnyolc!!!


----------



## vassjozsefandras (2010 Július 27)

30-ig nem állok meg


----------



## bozoka (2010 Július 27)

9


----------



## bozoka (2010 Július 27)

8


----------



## bozoka (2010 Július 27)

7


----------



## bozoka (2010 Július 27)

6


----------



## bozoka (2010 Július 27)

5


----------



## bozoka (2010 Július 27)

4


----------



## bozoka (2010 Július 27)

3


----------



## Lujo057 (2010 Július 27)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg[/quote
> Szia! Engem szivat ez a program nem enged letölteni!!!!


----------



## amy2 (2010 Július 27)

hali!


----------



## bozoka (2010 Július 27)

2


----------



## bozoka (2010 Július 27)

1


----------



## bozoka (2010 Július 27)

0


----------



## larimama (2010 Július 27)

Sokat kell tanulmon,mert alig egy éve böngészgetek a neten.Köszönöm a segitséget.üdv.Aranka


----------



## irreall (2010 Július 27)

vj


----------



## gbl (2010 Július 27)

teszt


----------



## gbl (2010 Július 27)

Én szeretnék


----------



## gbl (2010 Július 27)

12


----------



## gbl (2010 Július 27)

15


----------



## gbl (2010 Július 27)

17


----------



## gbl (2010 Július 27)

19


----------



## gbl (2010 Július 27)

[SIZE=+1]nincsen keze,nincsen lába és énekel, kiaz?

...

Csonka András [/SIZE]


----------



## gbl (2010 Július 27)

21


----------



## putnyik (2010 Július 27)

jelen


----------



## putnyik (2010 Július 27)

Nem tudja valaki hogy ha a 22. üzenetemre se tudok letölteni az miért van?


----------



## putnyik (2010 Július 27)

Nem tudja valaki hogy ha a 23. üzenetemre se tudok letölteni az miért van?


----------



## putnyik (2010 Július 27)

Nem tudja valaki hogy ha a 24. üzenetemre se tudok letölteni az miért van?


----------



## putnyik (2010 Július 27)

Valaki világosítson már fel hogy ez a felesleges floodolás szerű dolog miért kell?


----------



## brilliantstar (2010 Július 27)

*Bejelentkezek=)*

Jelen, egész jónak ígérkezik az oldal, bár még nem láttam belőle sokat, engem meg rosoff könyve hozott ide, remélem hamarosan le tudom tölteni =)
Nem jártatom tovább a számat, mert nem ide vág, megyek amásik topicba


----------



## Laura177 (2010 Július 27)

Nem tudok letölteni! ((((


----------



## p.s.anett (2010 Július 28)

én sem tudok letölteni, pedig a hozzászólásaim már több mint 20


----------



## [email protected] (2010 Július 28)

Jó regg!


----------



## Szaffi112323 (2010 Július 28)

Nekem már megvan a 20 hozzászólás, mégse enged letölteni, miért?


----------



## Szaffi112323 (2010 Július 28)

Ennek így semmi értelme.


----------



## csarkozsuzsa (2010 Július 28)

Sziasztok Zsuzsi vagyok Békéscsabáról, nagyon örülök, hogy tagja lehetek ennek a közösségnek !


----------



## [email protected] (2010 Július 28)

Viszont Hallásra!


----------



## h735098 (2010 Július 28)

1. helló


----------



## h735098 (2010 Július 28)

2. !ólleH


----------



## bogesz1967 (2010 Július 28)

Több van mint 20 hozzászólás és tavalyi a regisztráció, mégis megtagadja a funkciókat!:-(


----------



## katilan (2010 Július 28)

szuper!


Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


----------



## katilan (2010 Július 28)

halihó...


----------



## katilan (2010 Július 28)

bogesz1967 írta:


> Több van mint 20 hozzászólás és tavalyi a regisztráció, mégis megtagadja a funkciókat!:-(


ne mondd már, pedig én is ezen dolgozom...


----------



## katilan (2010 Július 28)

talán nem volt meg a 20


----------



## katilan (2010 Július 28)

nekem még 18 van hátra


----------



## katilan (2010 Július 28)

ezzel 17- szeretnék leszedni egy dolgot, ez az ok a sietségnek


----------



## katilan (2010 Július 28)

16-nál tartok...


----------



## katilan (2010 Július 28)

15. közben azért parázom, hogy idegesítő lehet ezt így olvasni


----------



## katilan (2010 Július 28)

14. viszont megeshet, hogy épp ezeket senki nem fogja olvasni


----------



## katilan (2010 Július 28)

13. olyan mint a visszaszámlálás ...


----------



## katilan (2010 Július 28)

12. utána is nézhettem volna, hogy így kell-e egyáltalán ezt


----------



## katilan (2010 Július 28)

11. mert ha nem, fölöslegesen írom tele a marhasággal ezt az oldalt


----------



## katilan (2010 Július 28)

10. viszont ha igen, akkor egyhamar hozzájutok a dalhoz, amire vágyom


----------



## katilan (2010 Július 28)

9. talán cskak 8 üzenet választ el tőle


----------



## katilan (2010 Július 28)

8. vagy ha ez nem jön be, akkor 2-3 nap


----------



## katilan (2010 Július 28)

7. az borzasztó lenne ám


----------



## katilan (2010 Július 28)

6. itt van előttem, karnyújtásnyira és nem szedhetem le


----------



## katilan (2010 Július 28)

5. ha viszont ma sikerül, egész nap ez pöröghet majd nálam


----------



## katilan (2010 Július 28)

4. még három üzenet


----------



## katilan (2010 Július 28)

3. a Most múlik pontosan c. dal karaoke változatáról van szó


----------



## katilan (2010 Július 28)

2. remélem, nincs benne ének, mert nekem csak a zenei alap kell ...


----------



## katilan (2010 Július 28)

1. hogy ráénekelhessek


----------



## katilan (2010 Július 28)

0. elvileg elkészültem


----------



## katilan (2010 Július 28)

-1. a biztonság kedvéért még egy, ha rosszul számoltam volna


----------



## a_shadow (2010 Július 28)

1 - Sziasztok!


----------



## a_shadow (2010 Július 28)

2 - Nekem


----------



## a_shadow (2010 Július 28)

3 - is


----------



## a_shadow (2010 Július 28)

4 - szükségem


----------



## a_shadow (2010 Július 28)

5 - lenne


----------



## a_shadow (2010 Július 28)

6 - a


----------



## a_shadow (2010 Július 28)

7 - 20


----------



## a_shadow (2010 Július 28)

8 - hozzászólásra.


----------



## a_shadow (2010 Július 28)

9 - Mert


----------



## a_shadow (2010 Július 28)

10 - megtaláltam


----------



## a_shadow (2010 Július 28)

11 - azt


----------



## a_shadow (2010 Július 28)

12 - a


----------



## a_shadow (2010 Július 28)

13 - könyvet,


----------



## a_shadow (2010 Július 28)

14 - amit


----------



## a_shadow (2010 Július 28)

15 - már


----------



## a_shadow (2010 Július 28)

16 - elég


----------



## a_shadow (2010 Július 28)

17 - régóta


----------



## a_shadow (2010 Július 28)

18 - keresek.


----------



## a_shadow (2010 Július 28)

19 - Szóval, így most már


----------



## a_shadow (2010 Július 28)

20 - le tudom tölteni.


----------



## narancsliget (2010 Július 28)

Én is jelen!!


----------



## a_shadow (2010 Július 28)

21 - Bónusz
Köszönöm!


----------



## 199309251415 (2010 Július 28)

szia kösz h csináltál ilyen helyet


----------



## 199309251415 (2010 Július 28)

nekem most nagyon kell a 20 hozzá szólás, úgyh igénybe is veszem


----------



## totti17 (2010 Július 28)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


----------



## 199309251415 (2010 Július 28)




----------



## Meli23 (2010 Július 28)

sziasztok


----------



## Meli23 (2010 Július 28)

1


----------



## Meli23 (2010 Július 28)

2


----------



## Meli23 (2010 Július 28)

3


----------



## Meli23 (2010 Július 28)

4


----------



## Meli23 (2010 Július 28)

5


----------



## Meli23 (2010 Július 28)

6


----------



## Meli23 (2010 Július 28)

7


----------



## Meli23 (2010 Július 28)

8


----------



## Meli23 (2010 Július 28)

9


----------



## Meli23 (2010 Július 28)

10


----------



## Meli23 (2010 Július 28)

11


----------



## Meli23 (2010 Július 28)

12


----------



## Meli23 (2010 Július 28)

13


----------



## Meli23 (2010 Július 28)

14


----------



## Meli23 (2010 Július 28)

15


----------



## Meli23 (2010 Július 28)

helló


----------



## Meli23 (2010 Július 28)

17


----------



## Meli23 (2010 Július 28)

18


----------



## Meli23 (2010 Július 28)

19


----------



## Meli23 (2010 Július 28)

20


----------



## gaborvagyok (2010 Július 28)

Jelen!


----------



## potorimre (2010 Július 28)

Ismét köszöntök mindenkit'!


----------



## tigrincs81 (2010 Július 28)

Nagyon szépen köszi a lehetőséget


----------



## tigrincs81 (2010 Július 28)

még egyszer köszi


----------



## tigrincs81 (2010 Július 28)

ismét köszi


----------



## tigrincs81 (2010 Július 28)

na megint nekifutok a lehetőségnek, hogy meg köszönjem


----------



## tigrincs81 (2010 Július 28)

nem lehetne valahogy kihagyni ezt a 20 hozzászólást? 
De teljesen mindegy ............ azért köszi a lehetőséget


----------



## tigrincs81 (2010 Július 28)

1


----------



## tigrincs81 (2010 Július 28)

2


----------



## tigrincs81 (2010 Július 28)

3


----------



## tigrincs81 (2010 Július 28)

4


----------



## tigrincs81 (2010 Július 28)

5


----------



## tigrincs81 (2010 Július 28)

6


----------



## tigrincs81 (2010 Július 28)

7


----------



## tigrincs81 (2010 Július 28)

8


----------



## tigrincs81 (2010 Július 28)

9


----------



## tigrincs81 (2010 Július 28)

10


----------



## tigrincs81 (2010 Július 28)

11


----------



## tigrincs81 (2010 Július 28)

12


----------



## tigrincs81 (2010 Július 28)

13


----------



## tigrincs81 (2010 Július 28)

14


----------



## tigrincs81 (2010 Július 28)

15


----------



## tigrincs81 (2010 Július 28)

16


----------



## tigrincs81 (2010 Július 28)

17


----------



## tigrincs81 (2010 Július 28)

18


----------



## tigrincs81 (2010 Július 28)

19


----------



## tigrincs81 (2010 Július 28)

na ezzel tutira meg van a 20


----------



## Zolinz (2010 Július 28)

"Ne félj az elválástól. A távollét olyan mint a szél. A kis tüzeket kioltja, a nagyokat fellobbantja. A nagyokat fellobbantja..."


----------



## Zolinz (2010 Július 28)

"Az élet olyan mint a paradicsom. Egyre rohadtabb"


----------



## Zolinz (2010 Július 28)

7


----------



## Zolinz (2010 Július 28)

8


----------



## Zolinz (2010 Július 28)

9


----------



## Zolinz (2010 Július 28)

10


----------



## Zolinz (2010 Július 28)

11


----------



## Zolinz (2010 Július 28)

12


----------



## Zolinz (2010 Július 28)

13


----------



## Zolinz (2010 Július 28)

14


----------



## Zolinz (2010 Július 28)

15


----------



## Zolinz (2010 Július 28)

16


----------



## Zolinz (2010 Július 28)

17


----------



## feri40 (2010 Július 28)

Sziasztok 1 jelen!


----------



## Zolinz (2010 Július 28)

18


----------



## feri40 (2010 Július 28)

Csaó! 2


----------



## Zolinz (2010 Július 28)

19


----------



## Zolinz (2010 Július 28)

20


----------



## feri40 (2010 Július 28)

Még egy jelen . 3


----------



## feri40 (2010 Július 28)

5


----------



## feri40 (2010 Július 28)

6


----------



## feri40 (2010 Július 28)

Sok-sok jelen . 7


----------



## feri40 (2010 Július 28)

8


----------



## feri40 (2010 Július 28)

9 Sziasztok!


----------



## feri40 (2010 Július 28)

10


----------



## feri40 (2010 Július 28)

Sziasztok nagy szükségem van 20 jelenre . 11


----------



## feri40 (2010 Július 28)

tizenkettö


----------



## feri40 (2010 Július 28)

tezenhárom


----------



## feri40 (2010 Július 28)

tizennégy


----------



## feri40 (2010 Július 28)

15


----------



## feri40 (2010 Július 28)

16


----------



## feri40 (2010 Július 28)

17


----------



## feri40 (2010 Július 28)

tizennyolc


----------



## feri40 (2010 Július 28)

tizenkilenc


----------



## feri40 (2010 Július 28)

nagy szükségem van Sasvári Sándor -érted vagyok című számára 20


----------



## laszloo (2010 Július 28)

*Akkor, hogy 20 legyen...*

Akkor, hogy 20 legyen...


----------



## laszloo (2010 Július 28)

2


----------



## laszloo (2010 Július 28)

3


----------



## laszloo (2010 Július 28)

4


----------



## laszloo (2010 Július 28)

5


----------



## laszloo (2010 Július 28)

6


----------



## laszloo (2010 Július 28)

7


----------



## laszloo (2010 Július 28)

8


----------



## laszloo (2010 Július 28)

9


----------



## laszloo (2010 Július 28)

10


----------



## laszloo (2010 Július 28)

11


----------



## laszloo (2010 Július 28)

12


----------



## laszloo (2010 Július 28)

13


----------



## laszloo (2010 Július 28)

14


----------



## laszloo (2010 Július 28)

15


----------



## laszloo (2010 Július 28)

16


----------



## laszloo (2010 Július 28)

17


----------



## laszloo (2010 Július 28)

18


----------



## laszloo (2010 Július 28)

19


----------



## laszloo (2010 Július 28)

... hát, sok értelmét nem találtam!:..:


----------



## cipófej (2010 Július 28)

Sziasztok!
Igaz még csak 2 hónapja vagyok tagja a közösségnek, eddigi tapasztalom nagyon jó.Sok minden témát böngészek,és sok mindenkinek a véleménye érdekel.Köszönöm hogy itt lehetek.Üdv mindenkinek


----------



## Tutucs (2010 Július 28)

hú.............ssz


----------



## Tutucs (2010 Július 28)

Valóban, elég értelmetlen hozzászólások számához kötni a letöltést.


----------



## Tutucs (2010 Július 28)

Ilyenkor, ahogy lászloo is csinálta számolok hú....ig, (de jó volt  ) és kész.


----------



## Tutucs (2010 Július 28)

De legalább telnek az oldalak...


----------



## Tutucs (2010 Július 28)

terhelődik a szerver...


----------



## Tutucs (2010 Július 28)

a letöltő meg dühöng.....


----------



## Tutucs (2010 Július 28)

hogy mikor lesz meg az a ...


----------



## Tutucs (2010 Július 28)

k....a huszas....


----------



## Tutucs (2010 Július 28)

varázslatos...


----------



## Tutucs (2010 Július 28)

lehetősége, hogy ...


----------



## Tutucs (2010 Július 28)

hozzáférjen a cuccoshoz.


----------



## Tutucs (2010 Július 28)

Egyébként:


----------



## Tutucs (2010 Július 28)

ha valaki úgy dönt, hogy...


----------



## Tutucs (2010 Július 28)

megossza a valamilyét másokkal...


----------



## Tutucs (2010 Július 28)

akkor mi a fészkes fenének kell....


----------



## Tutucs (2010 Július 28)

idétlen, és hülye kritériumokkal...


----------



## Tutucs (2010 Július 28)

ezt megnehezíteni?


----------



## FeketeS (2010 Július 28)

Már nem sok hozzászólás kell


----------



## FeketeS (2010 Július 28)

9


----------



## FeketeS (2010 Július 28)

8


----------



## FeketeS (2010 Július 28)

7


----------



## FeketeS (2010 Július 28)

6


----------



## FeketeS (2010 Július 28)

5


----------



## FeketeS (2010 Július 28)

4


----------



## FeketeS (2010 Július 28)

3


----------



## FeketeS (2010 Július 28)

2


----------



## FeketeS (2010 Július 28)

Kész!


----------



## Egyszem (2010 Július 28)

*Jó estét-reggelt ott!*



Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


_*Köszönöm hogy tagja lehetek e közösségnek. Üdvözlettel! Lajos*_\\m/kiss


----------



## sxx_janee (2010 Július 28)

*Hi*

Üdvözletem!


----------



## sxx_janee (2010 Július 28)

Hali!


----------



## sxx_janee (2010 Július 28)

Sziasztok!


----------



## sxx_janee (2010 Július 28)

Szép napot!


----------



## sxx_janee (2010 Július 28)

1


----------



## sxx_janee (2010 Július 28)

2


----------



## Egyszem (2010 Július 28)

*Köszönet!*

_*Kitűnő a fórum, sok érdekességet találni benne! Gratulálok! Üdvözlettel Lajos\\m/

*_


----------



## sxx_janee (2010 Július 28)

3


----------



## sxx_janee (2010 Július 28)

4


----------



## sxx_janee (2010 Július 28)

5


----------



## sxx_janee (2010 Július 28)

6


----------



## sxx_janee (2010 Július 28)

7


----------



## sxx_janee (2010 Július 28)

8


----------



## sxx_janee (2010 Július 28)

9


----------



## sxx_janee (2010 Július 28)

10


----------



## sxx_janee (2010 Július 28)

11


----------



## sxx_janee (2010 Július 28)

12


----------



## endru1 (2010 Július 28)

király ez a topic


----------



## rocky15 (2010 Július 29)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg



koszi


----------



## Ténylegsemmi (2010 Július 29)

*keresem*

keresem Fehér Adrienn,Nem tagadom című számát ( esküvőmre kellene, de nagyon )


----------



## Ténylegsemmi (2010 Július 29)

keresem


----------



## Ténylegsemmi (2010 Július 29)

s.o.s.


----------



## Ténylegsemmi (2010 Július 29)

köszi


----------



## Ténylegsemmi (2010 Július 29)

kösz Melitta


----------



## szilipapa (2010 Július 29)

Szép napot!


----------



## Ténylegsemmi (2010 Július 29)

hello mindenkinek


----------



## heveder (2010 Július 29)

szia


----------



## heveder (2010 Július 29)

koszonom


----------



## heveder (2010 Július 29)

szilipapa írta:


> Szép napot!


szia


----------



## heveder (2010 Július 29)

feri40 írta:


> Sziasztok 1 jelen!


szép napot...


----------



## heveder (2010 Július 29)

nazarol-jk írta:


> жж


szia..


----------



## heveder (2010 Július 29)

tmarci03 írta:


> 7


hello..


----------



## heveder (2010 Július 29)

rocky15 írta:


> koszi


köszönöm


----------



## heveder (2010 Július 29)

sxx_janee írta:


> 4


hello...


----------



## heveder (2010 Július 29)

FeketeS írta:


> Kész!


szia


----------



## heveder (2010 Július 29)

Jamie02 írta:


> 11


köszönöm...


----------



## heveder (2010 Július 29)

amber18 írta:


> 13


szia...


----------



## heveder (2010 Július 29)

pilehu írta:


> 10


hello...


----------



## heveder (2010 Július 29)

batyi írta:


> nincs


helló...


----------



## heveder (2010 Július 29)

nazarol-jk írta:


> вв


köszönöm...


----------



## heveder (2010 Július 29)

moroder írta:


> hali


hello...


----------



## heveder (2010 Július 29)

bozoka írta:


> 13


szép napot...


----------



## heveder (2010 Július 29)

murphyke írta:


> Köszönöm a tanácsot.[/quot
> köszönöm...


----------



## heveder (2010 Július 29)

laszloo írta:


> 7


szép napot...


----------



## heveder (2010 Július 29)

elemes írta:


> *Unalmasnak találsz*
> 
> 
> Legtöbben árnyalt, színes, érzelemgazdag egyéniségnek tartjuk saját magunkat (még ha ezt hangosan nem is szoktuk kimondani). És ez így is van: valóban mindannyian érdekes személyiségek vagyunk. Hogyan történhet meg, hogy valaki mégis unalmassá válik számomra...? Úgy, hogy kizárólag a saját hipotéziseim, teóriáim, szemüvegem, nézőpontjaim alapján látom őt.
> ...


köszönöm...


----------



## Szaza (2010 Július 29)

A megbocsátás az az illat, melyet az ibolya hint arra a cipősarokra, amely eltaposta őt. (Mark Twain)


----------



## Szaza (2010 Július 29)

Alkotod a saját univerzumodat azzal a mértékkel, melyet élsz. W. Churchill


----------



## Szaza (2010 Július 29)

3. "Amit birtokolsz, az birtokba vesz."


----------



## Szaza (2010 Július 29)

*sziasztok, gyüjtögetem a 20 hozzászólást ... *

4. Aki félelemben él, az csak félig él.


----------



## Szaza (2010 Július 29)

7. A teremtés következésképpen örök folyamat kell, hogy legyen,
hasonló ahhoz, ahogy a szaladó víz alkotja a folyó állandóságát.


----------



## Szaza (2010 Július 29)

8, "Az értelem olyan, mint a Hold.
A tudat fényét az Egyetemes Éntől kapja, amely a Naphoz hasonló.
- Ha tehát ez az Én világítani kezd, az értelem, miként a Hold,
amikor felkel a Nap, hiábavaló!"

/Maharishi/


----------



## Szaza (2010 Július 29)

10."Nem azon kell fáradoznunk, hogy valakivé vagy mássá legyünk,
hanem hogy el tudjuk engedni magunkat, és azzá legyünk,
akik vagyunk."

/Bhagwan Shree Rajneesh/


----------



## Szaza (2010 Július 29)

12. "Az élet folyton változik,
és vele együtt változunk mi is.
Ha nem ezt tesszük,
magunk vagyunk önmagunk akadálya,
és mint torlasz, csak egy nagy élettelen tömeg vagyunk."

/Rácz Erzsébet/


----------



## Szaza (2010 Július 29)

14."A legragyogóbb halandó sem jobb, mint a legnagyobb bolond,
amint mindketten aludni térnek."

/Deepac Chopra/


----------



## Szaza (2010 Július 29)

16. A halász

A halász hazatér fatörzsből vájt csónakján és találkozik egy külföldi piackutató szakemberrel, aki ebben a fejlődő országban dolgozik. A piackutató azt kérdezi a halásztól, hogy miért jött haza olyan korán. A halász azt feleli, hogy tovább is maradhatott volna, de elég halat fogott ahhoz, hogy gondoskodjon a családjáról.
* Mivel tölti az idejét? - kérdezi a szakember.
* Hát, például halászgatok. Játszom a gyerekeimmel. Amikor nagy a forróság, lepihenünk. Este együtt vacsorázunk. Összejövünk a barátainkkal és zenélünk egy kicsit - feleli a halász. A piackutató itt közbevág, és ezt mondja:
* Nézze, nekem egyetemi diplomám van, és tanultam ezekről a dolgokról. Segíteni akarok magának. Hosszabb ideig kellene halásznia. Akkor több pénzt keresne, és hamarosan egy nagyobb csónakot tudna vásárolni ennél a kis kivájt fatörzsnél.
Nagyobb csónakkal még több pénzt tudna keresni, és
nem kellene hozzá sok idő, máris szert tudna tenni egy több csónakból álló vonóhálós flottára.
* És azután? - kérdezi a halász.
* Azután ahelyett, hogy viszonteladón keresztül árulná a halait, közvetlenül a gyárnak tudná eladni, amit fogott, vagy beindíthatna egy saját halfeldolgozó üzemet. Akkor el tudna menni ebből a porfészekből Cotonouba, Párizsba vagy New Yorkba, és onnan irányíthatná a vállalkozást. Még azt is fontolóra vehetné, hogy bevezesse a tőzsdére az üzletet, és akkor már milliókat kereshetne.
* Mennyi idő alatt tudnám ezt elérni? - érdeklődik a halász.
* Úgy 15-20 év alatt - válaszolja a piackutató.
* És azután? - folytatja a kérdezősködést a halász.
* Ekkor kezd érdekessé válni az élet - magyarázza a szakember. - Nyugdíjba vonulhatna. Otthagyhatná a városi rohanó életformát, és egy távoleső faluba költözhetne.
* És azután mi lenne? - kérdezi a halász.
* Akkor volna ideje halászgatni, játszani a gyermekeivel, a nagy forróság idején lepihenni, együtt vacsorázni a családjával és összejönni a barátaival zenélgetni kicsit.


----------



## Szaza (2010 Július 29)

18. - Nem bölcs dolog valakit hirtelen túl sok fénynek kitenni, megvakulhat.


----------



## Szaza (2010 Július 29)

20. A tudós és a herceg 

Élt egyszer egy bölcs ember,akit nagyon szerettek a hazájában az emberek.Az ország gonosz hercege azonban gyűlölte,mert bizony szemben a bölccsel nem tudhatta magáénak népe szeretetét. Ezért aztán szüntelenül azon fáradozott,hogy lejárassa a mestert. Végül is kidolgozott egy tervet.Holnap(mondta a herceg)amikor az öreg a piactérre megy,hogy szóljon az emberekhez,én is ott leszek. Egy galambot fogok a kezemben tartani,és azt mondom:No tudós férfiú, mondd meg nekem,ez a madár,amit a kezemben tartok,élő vagy holt? Ha azt mondja,holt,kinyitom majd a kezemet,és hagyom a madarat elrepülni. Ha azt mondja,élő,akkor megfojtom a madarat a tenyeremben,és hagyom, hogy holtan essen a földre.Mindkét esetben bolonddá teszem a bölcs embert.Eljött a másnap,és a herceg már ott állt a piactéren,jóval a bölcs megérkezése előtt.Türelmesen várakozott,és amikor a tudós megjelent és elkezdett beszélni,a herceg kivette a galambot a kalitkából,és mindenki számára hallhatóan megszólalt: -Bölcs ember!(kiabálta)Szeretnék feltenni neked egy kérdést. Ez a madár,amit a kezemben tartok,élő vagy holt? A tömeg elcsendesedett ,és minden szem a mester felé fordult.A bölcs várt egy kicsit,majd először az emberekre,aztán pedig a hercegre nézett,és azt mondta: Az,amit a kezedben tartasz,olyan amilyenné te teszed. 
(John Kalench)


----------



## szivosniki (2010 Július 29)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


 Szép napot!


----------



## szivosniki (2010 Július 29)

Abban a pillanatban, hogy megvilágosodsz, a létezés egésze megvilágosodik. Ha sötét vagy, a létezés egésze sötét. Minden tőled függ.


----------



## szivosniki (2010 Július 29)

Szerte a világon ezerféle téveszme él a meditációval kapcsolatban. Pedig a meditáció nagyon egyszerű: nem más, mint tudatosság. Nem kántálás, nem mantra vagy a rózsafüzér használata. Ezek hipnotikus módszerek, melyek csupán egyfajta megpihenést tudnak biztosítani, és nincs semmi rossz abba a megpihenésben; ha valaki csak ellazulni igyekszik, akkor éppenséggel tökéletesek. Bármelyik hipnotikus módszer hasznos segítség lehet, de ha az igazságot akarod megismerni, akkor ez nem elég. A meditáció azt jelenti, hogy a tudattalanságodat tudatossággá alakítod át. Normálisan az elménknek mindössze egytizede tudatos, kilenctizede tudattalan. Az elmének csupán egy kis része, egy vékony rétege világos; azon kívül az egész ház sötétségbe borul. A feladat pedig abból áll, hogy ezt a kis fényt akkorára növeljük, hogy az egész ház fényárban ússzon, hogy egyetlen zug vagy sarok se maradjon sötétben.


----------



## szivosniki (2010 Július 29)

Amikor az egész ház tele van fénnyel, akkor az élet csoda; akkor az élet varázslat; megvan benne a varázslat minősége. Akkor nem hétköznapi többé - minden különleges lesz. A profán szentté válik, és az élet apró dolgai olyan hatalmas jelentőségre tesznek szert, amit sosem képzeltünk volna. A közönséges kövek olyan gyönyörűnek tűnnek, mint a gyémántok. A létezés egésze megvilágosodik. Abban a pillanatban, hogy megvilágosodsz, a létezés egésze megvilágosodik. Ha sötét vagy, a létezés egésze sötét. Minden tőled függ.


----------



## szivosniki (2010 Július 29)

A világ visszhangos hely. Ha haragot indítunk útjára, harag jön vissza; ha szeretetet adunk, szeretet jön vissza.


----------



## Szaza (2010 Július 29)

remélem mihamarabb tölthetek, sajnos a gépezet még nem enged....


----------



## szivosniki (2010 Július 29)

A szeretetnek nem szabad követelőzőnek lennie, mert akkor elveszíti a szárnyát, és nem tud szállni. Gyökeret ver a földben, nagyon földi lesz; akkor pedig nem más, mint kéjvágy; és boldogtalanságot hoz, nagy szenvedést. A szeretetnek nem szabad feltételekhez kötöttnek lennie, nem szabad elvárásokat támasztanod vele szemben. Egyszerűen önmagáért kell léteznie - nem valamilyen jutalomért, nem valamilyen eredményért. Ha indíték vezérli, szereteted nem válhat az égbolttá. Akkor az indítékra korlátozódik; az indíték lesz a meghatározója, a határa. Az indíték nélküli szeretetnek nincsenek határai: tiszta ujjongás, kitörő öröm, a szív illata.


----------



## szivosniki (2010 Július 29)

És abból, hogy nem vágyik semmilyen eredményre, egyáltalán nem következik, hogy nem születik eredménye; épp ellenkezőleg, ezerszámra szüleik, mert bármit adjunk a világnak, az visszatér, visszaverődik. A világ visszhangos hely. Ha haragot indítunk útjára, harag jön vissza; ha szeretetet adunk, szeretet jön vissza. De ez egy természetes jelenség; felesleges gondolkodnod róla. Elég, ha bízol abban; önmagától történik. Ez a karma törvénye: bármit vetsz, azt aratod; bármit adsz, azt kapod. Tehát felesleges gondolkodnod róla, mert automatikus. Gyűlölj, és gyűlölni fognak. Szeress, és szeretni fognak.


----------



## szivosniki (2010 Július 29)

Ha ítélkezel, megosztottság keletkezik.


----------



## szivosniki (2010 Július 29)

Megeshet, hogy éppen mélyen elmerülve beszélgetsz egy barátoddal, amikor hirtelen úgy érzed, szeretnél csendben maradni. Szeretnéd abbahagyni a beszédet, azonnal, a mondat közepén. Akkor hagyd abba éppen ott, még a mondatot se fejezd be, mert az ellenkezni fog a természettel.
De ekkor feltűnik a színen az ítélkezés. Kínosan érzed magad amiatt, hogy mit gondolnak rólad mások, ha hirtelen, a mondat közepén elhallgatsz. Ha hirtelen elhallgatsz, nem fogják érteni, miért teszed, ezért valahogyan befejezed a mondatot. Érdeklődést színlelsz, s végül elmenekülsz. Ez nagyon sokba kerül, és felesleges is. Egyszerűen mondd azt, hogy most nincs kedved beszélgetni. Elnézést kérhetsz, és nem szólsz többet.


----------



## szivosniki (2010 Július 29)

Néhány napig talán egy kissé problémás lesz, de lassanként megértik majd az emberek. Ne ítéld el magad amiatt, amiért hallgatsz; ne mondd magadnak, hogy ez nem jó. Minden Jó! A mély elfogadásban minden áldottá válik. Így történt - az egész lényed csendben akart maradni. Kövesd a kívánságát! Egyszerűen légy a teljességed árnyéka, és bárhová megy, kövesd, mert nincs más cél. És akkor hatalmas ellazulást érzel majd magad körül.


----------



## szivosniki (2010 Július 29)

Lépj tovább a haragtól a kreativitás felé, és azonnal látni fogod, hogy hatalmas változás megy végbe benned. Másnap ugyanazok a dolgok nem tűnnek többé elegendő indoknak a haraghoz.


----------



## szivosniki (2010 Július 29)

A haragtól szenvedő emberek mintegy fele attól szenved, hogy túl sok benne a kreatív energia, amelyet nem tud hasznosítani. Az ő problémájuk nem a harag, mégis egész életükben azt gondolják, hogy az. Amint egyszer helyesen diagnosztizálják a problémát, már félig meg is oldották.
Fektesd az energiáidat kreativitásba. Ne tekintsd többé problémának a haragot; ne vegyél tudomást róla. Tereld az energiáidat a nagyobb kreativitás felé. Vesd bele magad valami olyasmibe, amit szeretsz. Ahelyett, hogy a haragot tekintenéd a problémádnak, hagyd, hogy a kreativitás legyen a meditációd tárgya. Lépj tovább a haragtól a kreativitás felé, és azonnal látni fogod, hogy hatalmas változás megy végbe benned. Másnap ugyanazok a dolgok nem tűnnek többé elegendő indoknak a haraghoz, mert már mozgásban van az energia, és örömet lel önmagában, a saját táncában. Kit érdekelnek az apró dolgok?


----------



## szivosniki (2010 Július 29)

A meditáció azt jelenti, hogy önmagad vagy, a szeretet pedig azt jelenti, hogy megosztod magadat valaki mással. A meditáció adja a kincset, amelyet a szeretet segítségével osztasz meg másokkal. Ez a két legalapvetőbb dolog, minden más lényegtelen.


----------



## szivosniki (2010 Július 29)

Van egy régi anekdota három utazóról, akik Rómába mennek. Meglátogatják a pápát, aki megkérdezi az elsőtől: - Meddig maradsz itt?
A férfi az feleli: - Három hónapig.
- Akkor sokat láthatsz majd Rómából.
Az ott-tartózkodás hosszára irányuló kérdésre a második utazó azt felei, hogy csak hat hétig tud maradni. A pápa azt mondja:
- Akkor te még többet láthatsz, mint az első.
A harmadik utazó azt feleli, hogy csupán két hetet tölt Rómában, mire a pápa így szól:
- Szerencsés vagy, mert módod lesz megnézni mindent, amit látni érdemes.


----------



## szivosniki (2010 Július 29)

Az utazók megzavarodnak, mert nem értik az elme működését. Csak gondolj bele: ha ezer évig élnél, számtalan dolgot elszalasztanál, mert folyton halogatnád a dolgokat. De mivel az élet olyan rövid, nem engedhetjük meg magunknak a halogatást. Az emberek mégis ezt teszik - a saját kárukra.
Képzeld el, ha valaki azt mondaná neked, hogy csak egyetlenegy napod van hátra az életből. Mit tennél? Felesleges dolgokon töprengenél? Nem, azokról teljesen megfeledkeznél. Szeretnél, imádkoznál és meditálnál, mert csupán huszonnégy órád maradt. 
A valódi, lényegi dolgokat nem halogatnád.


----------



## szivosniki (2010 Július 29)

Soha ne kérdezd senkitől, hogy mi a helyes és mi a helytelen. Az élet egy kísérlet, magadnak kell felfedezned.


----------



## szivosniki (2010 Július 29)

Minden egyénnek tudatosnak, ébernek és figyelmesnek kell lennie, kísérleteznie kell az élettel, hogy rájöjjön, mi a jó neki. Minden, ami békét, nyugalmat, üdvöt ad, közelebb visz a létezéshez és annak végtelen harmóniájához - az jó. És minden, ami konfliktust, boldogtalanságot, fájdalmat okoz - az rossz. Ebben senki sem dönthet helyetted, mert minden egyénnek megvan a saját világa, a saját érzékenysége. Egyediek vagyunk. Ezrét a formulák nem fognak működni. Az egész világ ezt bizonyítja.
Soha ne kérdezd senkitől, hogy mi a helyes és mi a helytelen. Az élet egy kísérlet, magadnak kell felfedezned, mi a helyes és mi a helytelen. Megeshet, hogy helytelenül cselekszel, de szert teszel a tapasztalatra, ami tudatosítja benned, mit kell kerülnöd. Megeshet, hogy valami jót teszel, és azonnal kiélvezheted az áldásait. A jutalom nem ezen az életen túl, nem a mennyországban és a pokolban vár. Hanem itt és most.
Minden tett azonnali eredményt hoz. Csak légy éber, és figyelj. Az érett emberek azok, akik megfigyelték és felfedezték maguknak, mi helyes és mi helytelen, mi jó és mi rossz. És azáltal, hogy ezt felfedezték a maguk számára, mérhetetlen belső tartásra tettek szert. Ha az egész világ mást gondolna, számukra az is közömbös. Megvan a saját tapasztalatuk, ami vezeti őket, és ez elég.


----------



## szivosniki (2010 Július 29)

Minél összpontosultabb vagy, annál ellazultabb leszel, annál nagyobb az esélye annak, hogy mélyen belemész egy kapcsolatba.


----------



## szivosniki (2010 Július 29)

Te vagy az, aki belemegy egy kapcsolatba. Ha te nem vagy ott - ha feszült vagy, ha béna, nyugtalan és széttöredezett vagy -, ki fog mélyen belemenni egy kapcsolatba? Széttöredezettséged miatt nagyon félsz eljutni egy kapcsolat mélyebb rétegeihez, mert ott felszínre bukkanhat a valóságod. Fel kell tárnod a szívedet, és szíved csupa töredék. Nem egyetlen személy van benned, hanem egy egész tömeg. Ha igazán szeretsz valakit, és feltárod a szívedet, a másik azt fogja hinni, hogy egy tömeg vagy, nem egy személy - ez a félelem oka.
Ezért létesítenek az emberek alkalmi viszonyokat. Nem akarnak mélyre menni; csak összeütköznek, aztán továbbállnak, csak a felszínt érintik, és máris menekülnek, mielőtt bármilyen kötelezettségük támadna. Csak egy kis szex, ami szintén elszegényedett. felszínes. Csupán a határok találkoznak, ami egyáltalán nem szerelem; testileg talán megkönnyebbülést nyújt, katarzist, de annál nem több.
Ha a kapcsolat nem túl intim, megtarthatjuk maszkjainkat. Ha mosolyogsz, neked nem kell mosolyognod, csupán a maszk mosolyog. Ha igazán mélyre akarsz menni, tartasz attól, hogy veszély leselkedik rád. Meztelenül kell menned - és a meztelenség azt jelenti, hogy a bensődben rejtőző minden probléma ismertté válik a másik előtt.


----------



## szivosniki (2010 Július 29)

Legelőször is önmagunkkal kell barátságban lennünk, de nagyon ritkán találsz olyan embert, aki barátságos önmagával. Önmagunk ellenségei vagyunk, miközben hiába reménykedünk abban, hogy a barátja lehetünk valaki másnak.


----------



## szivosniki (2010 Július 29)

Azt tanították nekünk, hogy ítéljük el önmagunkat. Az önszeretet bűnnek számít. Pedig nem az. Az önszeretet minden más szeretet alapja. Csupán az önszereteten keresztül lehetséges az emberbaráti szeretet. Minthogy az önszeretetet elítélik, a szeretet minden egyéb lehetősége is eltűnt a Földről. Ügyesen kiszámított stratégia ez a szeretet elpusztítására.
Olyan, mintha azt mondanád egy fának: "Ne tápláld magad a földből; az bűn. Ne tápláld magad a holdból és a napból és a csillagokból; az önzés. Légy önzetlen - szolgáld a többi fát." Logikusnak látszik, ezért veszélyes. Logikusnak látszik: ha másokat akarsz szolgálni, hozz áldozatot; a szolgálat egyenlő az áldozattal. De ha egy fa feláldozza magát, akkor meghal, nem lesz képes más fákat szolgálni; egyáltalán nem lesz képes létezni.
Azt tanították neked: "Ne szeresd magadat." Szinte ez lett az úgynevezett szervezett vallások egyetemes üzenete. Nem Jézusé, de a kereszténységé mindenképpen; nem Buddháé, de a buddhizmusé - minden szervezett vallásnak ez lett a tanítása: "Ítéld el önmagadat, bűnös vagy, értéktelen vagy."
És ennek az elítélésnek a következtében az emberi lények fája összezsugorodott, elveszítette a fényét, képtelen a megújulásra. Az emberek csak vonszolják magukat valahogyan. Nincsenek gyökereik a létezésben, gyökértelenek. Próbálnak mások szolgálatára lenni, de képtelenek rá, mert még önmagukkal sem barátságosak.


----------



## szivosniki (2010 Július 29)

A szeretet egy kapcsolat, amelynek a két tagja: te és valaki más. A meditáció egy kapcsolat, amelynek mindkét tagja te vagy. A szeretet kifelé irányul, a meditáció befelé. A szeretet megosztás. De hogyan oszthatod meg valakivel a szeretetedet, ha neked egyáltalán nincsen? Mit fogsz megosztani?


----------



## szivosniki (2010 Július 29)

Az emberekben harag van, féltékenység van, gyűlölet van, tehát a szeretet neve alatt ezeket osztják meg másokkal, hiszen ez van bennük. Amint vége a mézesheteknek, és leveszed a maszkodat, felszínre bukkan a valóság, és akkor mit fogsz megosztani? Azt osztod meg, amid van. Ha harag, akkor haragot, ha birtoklási vágy, akkor a birtoklási vágyat. Az pedig harcot, konfliktust és küzdelmet eredményez, mindenki megpróbál a másik fölé magasodni. 
A meditáció olyasvalamit ad, amit meg tudsz osztani másokkal. A meditáció megadja a minőséget, az energiát, amely szeretetté válhat, ha kapcsolódsz valakivel. Egyébként nincs meg benned ez a minőség. Senkiben sincs meg. Neked kell megteremtened. A szeretet nem olyasvalami, ami veled születik. Olyasvalami, amit létre kell hoznod; valami, amivé válnod kell. Küzdelem, erőfeszítés és nagyszerű művészet.
Ha túláradó szeretet van benned, azt már nem tudod osztani. De ez csak akkor történhet meg, ha kapcsolatba tudsz lépni önmagaddal. És a meditáció nem más, mint annak elsajátítása, hogyan léphetsz kapcsolatba önmagaddal.


----------



## szivosniki (2010 Július 29)

A létezés a testben nagyon bizonytalan Bármelyik pillanatban csak egy kicsit több oxigén, vagy egy kicsit kevesebb, és halott vagy! Egy kicsit kevesebb cukor a vérben, és halott vagy... egy kis agyműködési zavar, és halott vagy!


----------



## szivosniki (2010 Július 29)

Az élet a sebezhetőségben létezik, a veszélyben, a bizonytalanságban. Nincs biztonság, és nem is lehet. A biztonság csak a halott embereké. Ők nagyon erősek. Meg tudsz ölni egy halott embert? Nem tudsz. El tudsz pusztítani egy halott embert? Nem tudsz. A halottak nagyon erősek!
Minél kifinomultabb minőségű az élet, annál törékenyebb. Nézz meg egy rózsát, nézz meg egy verset, nézz meg egy dalt, nézz meg egy zenét: másodpercekig vibrál, azután nincs többé! Nézd meg a szerelmet: az egyik pillanatban ott van, a következőben nincs. Nézd meg a meditációt. Ahogy feljebb jutsz, látni fogod, hogy a dolgok egyre-egyre sebezhetőbbek. Ezért nincs semmi baj a sebezhetőséggel; ez az élet működésének megértése. Ostobaság erőt színlelni. Senki sem erős, senki sem lehet erős; az csak az ego játéka. Még Nagy Sándor sem erős - jön egy nap, és minden ereje eltűnik.
Ezért tanuld meg elfogadni a sebezhetőségedet, és akkor nagyon mély megértéshez és mély energiaáramláshoz jutsz. Nem fogod problémának érezni. Ez nem egy probléma; ez valami nagyon jelentős dolog.


----------



## doddyyyy (2010 Július 29)

de zenét még mindig nem lehet letölteni
pedig már rég regisztráltam és az üzeneteket is megírtam még többet is mint amit kellett... akkor most mi van??


----------



## Tdavid (2010 Július 29)

1


----------



## Tdavid (2010 Július 29)

2


----------



## Tdavid (2010 Július 29)

3


----------



## Tdavid (2010 Július 29)

4


----------



## koviildike (2010 Július 29)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Tdavid (2010 Július 29)

5


----------



## Tdavid (2010 Július 29)

6


----------



## _bita (2010 Július 29)

*regisztráció*

1


----------



## Tdavid (2010 Július 29)

Szia (7)


----------



## _bita (2010 Július 29)

*reg*

2


----------



## _bita (2010 Július 29)

*reg*

3


----------



## Tdavid (2010 Július 29)

8


----------



## _bita (2010 Július 29)

*reg*

4


----------



## Tdavid (2010 Július 29)

9


----------



## _bita (2010 Július 29)

5


----------



## _bita (2010 Július 29)

6


----------



## _bita (2010 Július 29)

7


----------



## _bita (2010 Július 29)

8


----------



## _bita (2010 Július 29)

9


----------



## _bita (2010 Július 29)

10


----------



## _bita (2010 Július 29)

11


----------



## _bita (2010 Július 29)

12


----------



## Tdavid (2010 Július 29)

10


----------



## Tdavid (2010 Július 29)

11


----------



## Tdavid (2010 Július 29)

12


----------



## _bita (2010 Július 29)

13


----------



## Tdavid (2010 Július 29)

13


----------



## Tdavid (2010 Július 29)

14


----------



## _bita (2010 Július 29)

14


----------



## Tdavid (2010 Július 29)

15


----------



## _bita (2010 Július 29)

15


----------



## Tdavid (2010 Július 29)

16


----------



## Tdavid (2010 Július 29)

17


----------



## Tdavid (2010 Július 29)

18


----------



## Tdavid (2010 Július 29)

19


----------



## _bita (2010 Július 29)

16


----------



## Tdavid (2010 Július 29)

Egy élmény volt...  (20)


----------



## _bita (2010 Július 29)

17


----------



## _bita (2010 Július 29)

18
Valóban!


----------



## _bita (2010 Július 29)

19
Egyébként tudok segíteni valamit?
- keresgélés/letöltés/PC???


----------



## _bita (2010 Július 29)

20


----------



## Tdavid (2010 Július 29)

A letöltés továbbra sem sikerült... Ugyanazt írja ki mint eddig :S


----------



## Tdavid (2010 Július 29)

Így még azt sem mondhatom hogy megérte ...


----------



## Tdavid (2010 Július 29)

Hogyan lehetek "Állandó tag"?


----------



## maestro_tomo (2010 Július 29)

szia melitta! jó lett volna, ha a regisztráció után egyből hozzá is szólok a dolgokhoz,mert akkor most már töltögethetnék úgy,ahogyan nem szégyellem


----------



## maestro_tomo (2010 Július 29)

és akkor most még tizenkilenc alkalommal kell valamit írnom csak azért,hogy igénybe vehessem a letöltési szolgáltatást?


----------



## Tdavid (2010 Július 29)

Írjál számokat, az a "legtisztább" megoldás


----------



## ureginyul (2010 Július 29)

21


----------



## ureginyul (2010 Július 29)

22


----------



## ureginyul (2010 Július 29)

23


----------



## ureginyul (2010 Július 29)

24


----------



## ureginyul (2010 Július 29)

25


----------



## ureginyul (2010 Július 29)

26


----------



## ureginyul (2010 Július 29)

27


----------



## ureginyul (2010 Július 29)

28


----------



## ureginyul (2010 Július 29)

29


----------



## ureginyul (2010 Július 29)

30


----------



## saari (2010 Július 29)

ha lehet így, akkor beköszönök:
üdv mindenkinek


----------



## ureginyul (2010 Július 29)

31


----------



## hard_cyclone (2010 Július 29)

Hello hello mindenkinek


----------



## ureginyul (2010 Július 29)

32


----------



## ureginyul (2010 Július 29)

33


----------



## hard_cyclone (2010 Július 29)

nekem már 15


----------



## hard_cyclone (2010 Július 29)

16


----------



## ureginyul (2010 Július 29)

35


----------



## hard_cyclone (2010 Július 29)

17


----------



## ureginyul (2010 Július 29)

36


----------



## ureginyul (2010 Július 29)

37


----------



## ureginyul (2010 Július 29)

38


----------



## ureginyul (2010 Július 29)

39


----------



## ureginyul (2010 Július 29)

40


----------



## ureginyul (2010 Július 29)

41


----------



## sxx_janee (2010 Július 29)

11


----------



## mderdak (2010 Július 29)

sziasztok - ez az első hozzászolásom, már csak 19 van hátra...


----------



## hard_cyclone (2010 Július 29)

nem értem, 20 hozzászólás után miért nem lehet semmit letölteni


----------



## hard_cyclone (2010 Július 29)

Van, akinek ez sikerült?


----------



## hard_cyclone (2010 Július 29)

23


----------



## hard_cyclone (2010 Július 29)

24


----------



## mderdak (2010 Július 29)

4


----------



## mderdak (2010 Július 29)

5


----------



## shait (2010 Július 29)

Bár már megvan a 20 mégsem tudok érdemben bekapcsolódni...


----------



## shait (2010 Július 29)

Úgy látom nem vagyok egyedül...
Help Me!


----------



## hues (2010 Július 29)

köszi


----------



## hues (2010 Július 29)

1


----------



## hues (2010 Július 29)

2


----------



## hues (2010 Július 29)

3


----------



## hues (2010 Július 29)

4


----------



## hues (2010 Július 29)

5


----------



## hues (2010 Július 29)

6


----------



## hues (2010 Július 29)

7


----------



## hues (2010 Július 29)

8


----------



## hues (2010 Július 29)

9


----------



## hues (2010 Július 29)

10


----------



## hues (2010 Július 29)

11


----------



## hues (2010 Július 29)

12


----------



## hues (2010 Július 29)

13


----------



## hues (2010 Július 29)

14


----------



## hues (2010 Július 29)

15


----------



## hues (2010 Július 29)

16


----------



## hues (2010 Július 29)

17


----------



## hues (2010 Július 29)

18


----------



## hues (2010 Július 29)

19


----------



## hues (2010 Július 29)

20


----------



## Krisztinaa (2010 Július 29)

8


----------



## Krisztinaa (2010 Július 29)

10


----------



## Krisztinaa (2010 Július 29)

11


----------



## Krisztinaa (2010 Július 29)

12


----------



## Krisztinaa (2010 Július 29)

13


----------



## Krisztinaa (2010 Július 29)

14


----------



## Krisztinaa (2010 Július 29)

15


----------



## Krisztinaa (2010 Július 29)

16


----------



## Krisztinaa (2010 Július 29)

17


----------



## Krisztinaa (2010 Július 29)

18


----------



## Krisztinaa (2010 Július 29)

19


----------



## Krisztinaa (2010 Július 29)

20


----------



## Krisztinaa (2010 Július 29)

21


----------



## vigilia (2010 Július 29)

55


----------



## vigilia (2010 Július 29)

Már évek óta nézegetem a honlapot, de csak most regisztráltam.


----------



## vigilia (2010 Július 29)

Nagyon sok olyan témát boncolgat, ami engem is nagyon érdekel.


----------



## vigilia (2010 Július 29)

Nő.


----------



## vigilia (2010 Július 29)

Szeretnék alaposabban körülnézni néhány témában.


----------



## vigilia (2010 Július 29)

Pl.: pedagógia


----------



## vigilia (2010 Július 29)

Kreativitás.


----------



## Hajcsi79 (2010 Július 29)

22


----------



## Hajcsi79 (2010 Július 29)

új vagyok


----------



## Hajcsi79 (2010 Július 29)

kell a 20 hsz.


----------



## Hajcsi79 (2010 Július 29)

ha minden igz itt lehet begyüjteni


----------



## Hajcsi79 (2010 Július 29)

rajta vagyok


----------



## Hajcsi79 (2010 Július 29)




----------



## Hajcsi79 (2010 Július 29)

unatkozom


----------



## Hajcsi79 (2010 Július 29)

még mindig


----------



## szkaffy (2010 Július 29)

Hali


----------



## szkaffy (2010 Július 29)

sok idő


----------



## szkaffy (2010 Július 29)

mire összejön


----------



## dollartom (2010 Július 29)

helló mindenki!


----------



## dollartom (2010 Július 29)

az nem baj ha spammelek?


----------



## dollartom (2010 Július 29)

francba hogy ilyenkor nincs itt senki


----------



## dollartom (2010 Július 29)

1


----------



## dollartom (2010 Július 29)

és még itt van ez a 20 másodperces szabály is --.--


----------



## [email protected] (2010 Július 29)

Léptem!


----------



## holsti (2010 Július 29)

kiss


----------



## holsti (2010 Július 29)

Ok


----------



## Gyerekecske (2010 Július 29)

ez aztán a gyűjtemény


----------



## holsti (2010 Július 29)

8)


----------



## ellfelek (2010 Július 29)

Köszönöm, ez tényleg segítség


----------



## ellfelek (2010 Július 29)




----------



## ellfelek (2010 Július 29)

van itt valaki?


----------



## ellfelek (2010 Július 29)

.....


----------



## ellfelek (2010 Július 29)

már gyűlik a 20 hozzászólás


----------



## ellfelek (2010 Július 29)

:d


----------



## ellfelek (2010 Július 29)

engem a horror könyvek érdekelnek


----------



## ellfelek (2010 Július 29)

itt láttam egy pár Stephen Kinget


----------



## ellfelek (2010 Július 29)

remélem még ma tudok olvasni belőle


----------



## ellfelek (2010 Július 29)




----------



## ellfelek (2010 Július 29)

már nem kell sok


----------



## ellfelek (2010 Július 29)

)


----------



## ellfelek (2010 Július 29)

már csak...


----------



## ellfelek (2010 Július 29)

egy pár


----------



## ellfelek (2010 Július 29)

írás


----------



## ellfelek (2010 Július 29)

és


----------



## ellfelek (2010 Július 29)

olvashatok


----------



## ellfelek (2010 Július 29)

egy kis horrort


----------



## ellfelek (2010 Július 29)

az igazi királytól


----------



## ellfelek (2010 Július 29)

remélem


----------



## holsti (2010 Július 29)

*hahó*


----------



## holsti (2010 Július 29)

*hahó*


----------



## holsti (2010 Július 29)

*hahó*

Én mást keresek


----------



## holsti (2010 Július 29)

*hahó*

Már meg is van


----------



## holsti (2010 Július 29)

*hahó*

Igen, igen, igen, ez az


----------



## holsti (2010 Július 29)

*hahó*

Mindjárt esni fog


----------



## holsti (2010 Július 29)

*hahó*

Már esik is


----------



## holsti (2010 Július 29)

*hahó*

Hűvös volt ez a nap ...


----------



## holsti (2010 Július 29)

*hahó*

és az újságok szerint


----------



## holsti (2010 Július 29)

*hahó*

jön az eső, jön az ösz


----------



## holsti (2010 Július 29)

*hahó*

hosszú tél lesz megint


----------



## holsti (2010 Július 29)

*hahó*

húzódj még közelebb


----------



## holsti (2010 Július 29)

*hahó*

s ha egy kevés dolog maradt


----------



## holsti (2010 Július 29)

*hahó*

oszd meg velem a poharad


----------



## holsti (2010 Július 29)

*hahó*

ugyanúgy mint szebb időkben


----------



## vsz (2010 Július 29)

*1.*

Köszönöm Melitta!

Nagy segítség ez az oldal ))


----------



## holsti (2010 Július 29)

*hahó*

Ez a csönd éve volt


----------



## holsti (2010 Július 29)

*hahó*

Körülzárt, átkarolt


----------



## vsz (2010 Július 29)

*2.*

Legalább gyakorolhatom a fórumozást


----------



## vsz (2010 Július 29)

*3.*

Eddig még úgysem tettem ilyet


----------



## vsz (2010 Július 29)

*4.*

Idővel kiismerek minden funkciót a fórumon


----------



## holsti (2010 Július 29)

*hahó*

Köszönöm


----------



## vsz (2010 Július 29)

*5.*

S a végén kenem-vágom már az egészet


----------



## vsz (2010 Július 29)

*6.*

S miközben így buzgolkodom


----------



## holsti (2010 Július 29)

*hahó*

Én nem


----------



## holsti (2010 Július 29)

Jó neked


----------



## vsz (2010 Július 29)

*7.*

lassan már...


----------



## vsz (2010 Július 29)

*8.*

10 felé járok a hozzászólásaimmal.


----------



## vsz (2010 Július 29)

*9.*

Nem is gondoltam volna...


----------



## vsz (2010 Július 29)

*10.*

Hogy ilyen könnyű 10 hozzászólást írni.


----------



## vsz (2010 Július 29)

*11.*

Csak azon gondolkodom közben...


----------



## vsz (2010 Július 29)

*12.*

vajon mi lehet..


----------



## vsz (2010 Július 29)

*13.*

ennek az egésznek a célja?


----------



## vsz (2010 Július 29)

*14.*

Azon túl, hogy...


----------



## gyvita (2010 Július 29)

Szintén új.


----------



## gyvita (2010 Július 29)

46 éves


----------



## vsz (2010 Július 29)

*15.*

a 15. hozzászólásomhoz értem.


----------



## gyvita (2010 Július 29)

nő


----------



## vsz (2010 Július 29)

*16.*

És már én is visszafelé számolok...


----------



## gyvita (2010 Július 29)

engem is érdekel :zene, film


----------



## vsz (2010 Július 29)

*17.*

hiszen mindjárt a 20.-hoz érek.


----------



## gyvita (2010 Július 29)

irodalom


----------



## vsz (2010 Július 29)

*18.*

Szóval mindjárt megvan


----------



## gyvita (2010 Július 29)

pszihológia


----------



## gyvita (2010 Július 29)

szabadidő


----------



## vsz (2010 Július 29)

*19.*

Igen, Igen, Igen....


----------



## vsz (2010 Július 29)

*20.*

Igen, Igen, Igen Igen, Igen, Igen Igen, Igen, Igen Igen, Igen, Igen Igen, Igen, IgenIgen, Igen, Igen Igen, Igen, IgenIgen, Igen, Igen Igen, Igen, Igen Igen, Igen, Igen Igen, Igen, IgenIgen, Igen, Igen Igen, Igen, Igen Igen, Igen, Igen Igen, Igen, Igen Igen, Igen, Igen Igen, Igen, Igen Igen, Igen, Igen Igen, Igen, Igen Igen, Igen, Igen Igen, Igen, Igen Igen, Igen, Igen \\m/


----------



## bilipeti (2010 Július 29)

vsz írta:


> Igen, Igen, Igen Igen, Igen, Igen Igen, Igen, Igen Igen, Igen, Igen Igen, Igen, IgenIgen, Igen, Igen Igen, Igen, IgenIgen, Igen, Igen Igen, Igen, Igen Igen, Igen, Igen Igen, Igen, IgenIgen, Igen, Igen Igen, Igen, Igen Igen, Igen, Igen Igen, Igen, Igen Igen, Igen, Igen Igen, Igen, Igen Igen, Igen, Igen Igen, Igen, Igen Igen, Igen, Igen Igen, Igen, Igen Igen, Igen, Igen \\m/



Ühüm...


----------



## bilipeti (2010 Július 29)

és mégegyszer ühüm...


----------



## kékpáfrány (2010 Július 30)

23


----------



## kékpáfrány (2010 Július 30)

nagymama vagyok


----------



## kékpáfrány (2010 Július 30)

reiki


----------



## kékpáfrány (2010 Július 30)

nagyon uj vagyok


----------



## kékpáfrány (2010 Július 30)

1


----------



## kékpáfrány (2010 Július 30)

2


----------



## kékpáfrány (2010 Július 30)

3


----------



## kékpáfrány (2010 Július 30)

fogalmam sincs jól csinálom-e?


----------



## kékpáfrány (2010 Július 30)

13


----------



## kékpáfrány (2010 Július 30)

20


----------



## kékpáfrány (2010 Július 30)

30


----------



## kékpáfrány (2010 Július 30)

78


----------



## kékpáfrány (2010 Július 30)

5


----------



## kékpáfrány (2010 Július 30)

23


----------



## kékpáfrány (2010 Július 30)

14


----------



## kékpáfrány (2010 Július 30)

69


----------



## kékpáfrány (2010 Július 30)

66


----------



## uresemail (2010 Július 30)

Szia ...hm...es egy kerdes, kezdotol ....ha regebbi a regisztracio, es a hozzaszolasok szama is meghaladja a 20-t, akkor van meg valami titkos feladat, amit meg kell oldani , hogy ezt-azt csipegethessek ? ...ha nem zavarok, termeszetesen ....


----------



## robi2111 (2010 Július 30)

szia vigilia.esetleg a boncolgatasban segithetek??


----------



## robi2111 (2010 Július 30)

szia kekpafrany. te nem matek tanar vagy?


----------



## robi2111 (2010 Július 30)

szia gyvita. neked van szabadidod is van? orolok hogy irhattam neked. csa.


----------



## robi2111 (2010 Július 30)

szia kekpafrany. nem irtad el a szamokat? 66, 96, 69. tobb verzio nem jut eszembe, bocsi. szia.


----------



## robi2111 (2010 Július 30)

en is nagyon uj vagyok, sok mindent nem tudok.


----------



## robi2111 (2010 Július 30)

de majd rajovok.


----------



## E-Muffin (2010 Július 30)

Köszi


----------



## szucsi9 (2010 Július 30)

1, megérett a meggy.


----------



## szucsi9 (2010 Július 30)

2, csipkebokor vessző.


----------



## szucsi9 (2010 Július 30)

3, te legyél a párom.


----------



## szucsi9 (2010 Július 30)

4, kicsi valami hová mész?


----------



## szucsi9 (2010 Július 30)

5, mama sálat köt.


----------



## szucsi9 (2010 Július 30)

6, valamim valahová pattanhat.


----------



## szucsi9 (2010 Július 30)

7, nyolcból egy a hét.


----------



## szucsi9 (2010 Július 30)

8, ajtó felett polc.


----------



## szucsi9 (2010 Július 30)

9, ha újra találkozunk, fizetsz.


----------



## szucsi9 (2010 Július 30)

10, elektromos tűz ellen nem jó a víz.


----------



## szucsi9 (2010 Július 30)

11, van olyan, hogy hiszekegy...


----------



## szucsi9 (2010 Július 30)

12, hozzászólás elegendő.


----------



## Barbi92 (2010 Július 30)

Sziasztok


----------



## yvette26 (2010 Július 30)

jelen


----------



## yvette26 (2010 Július 30)

2


----------



## yvette26 (2010 Július 30)

3


----------



## yvette26 (2010 Július 30)

4


----------



## yvette26 (2010 Július 30)

5


----------



## yvette26 (2010 Július 30)

10


----------



## yvette26 (2010 Július 30)

9


----------



## yvette26 (2010 Július 30)

8


----------



## yvette26 (2010 Július 30)

7


----------



## yvette26 (2010 Július 30)

6


----------



## yvette26 (2010 Július 30)

5


----------



## yvette26 (2010 Július 30)

4


----------



## yvette26 (2010 Július 30)

3


----------



## yvette26 (2010 Július 30)

2


----------



## yvette26 (2010 Július 30)

1


----------



## yvette26 (2010 Július 30)

0


----------



## info65 (2010 Július 30)

Csak hogy gyűljön a 20 hozzászólásom.


----------



## info65 (2010 Július 30)

Minden Szegedit üdvözlök.


----------



## info65 (2010 Július 30)

Mennyi lehet még hátra?


----------



## info65 (2010 Július 30)

Hol lehet statisztikát nézni?


----------



## info65 (2010 Július 30)

AHA! Rájöttem! A státusz alatt írja, hogy hány üzit küldtem már.


----------



## info65 (2010 Július 30)

Jól elbeszélgetek magammal, és még nem is vitatkozunk.


----------



## info65 (2010 Július 30)

Próbáljátok ki Ti is.


----------



## info65 (2010 Július 30)

Ezzel kigyűlt a 20, már csak a 48 órát kell kivárnom ahhoz, hogy lássam a szebbnél-szebb képeket, mintákat stb.


----------



## info65 (2010 Július 30)

A biztonság kedvéért írok még egy üzit.


----------



## dolphin3 (2010 Július 30)

Littlejohn írta:


> - Hogy törte össze az autóját a leprás?
> - ???
> - A gázpedálon felejtette a lábát.


 Na neeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## dolphin3 (2010 Július 30)

info65 írta:


> 30-án szegeden napos, meleg.


 
igaz


----------



## Peteri78 (2010 Július 30)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Peteri78 (2010 Július 30)

Szép napot!


----------



## Peteri78 (2010 Július 30)

Kellemes hétvégét kívánok mindenkinek!


----------



## Peteri78 (2010 Július 30)

Ja, és persze szép időt!


----------



## Peteri78 (2010 Július 30)

A nyaralóknak jó pihenést!


----------



## Peteri78 (2010 Július 30)

A hétvégén dolgozóknak KITARTÁST!


----------



## Peteri78 (2010 Július 30)

Mindenkinek minden jót kívánok!


----------



## .era. (2010 Július 30)

Ez a nekem való!


----------



## .era. (2010 Július 30)

Anyósom oldala


----------



## dx6i (2010 Július 30)

Köszönöm


----------



## dx6i (2010 Július 30)

Kellemes hétvégét mindenkinek!


----------



## dx6i (2010 Július 30)

4 köszi


----------



## dx6i (2010 Július 30)

Hála vége a hétnek, nem kell dolgozni! 5


----------



## dx6i (2010 Július 30)

Főnök tök hamar elengedett! 6 Kösz


----------



## dx6i (2010 Július 30)

Holnap utazok haza!


----------



## dx6i (2010 Július 30)

8 kösz


----------



## dx6i (2010 Július 30)

9


----------



## dx6i (2010 Július 30)

10


----------



## dx6i (2010 Július 30)

11


----------



## dx6i (2010 Július 30)

Nem süt a nap


----------



## dx6i (2010 Július 30)

13


----------



## dx6i (2010 Július 30)

14


----------



## dx6i (2010 Július 30)

15


----------



## csomis (2010 Július 30)

Köszönöm


----------



## dx6i (2010 Július 30)

16


----------



## dx6i (2010 Július 30)

17


----------



## dx6i (2010 Július 30)

18


----------



## dx6i (2010 Július 30)

19


----------



## dx6i (2010 Július 30)

20


----------



## Nilami (2010 Július 30)

*jaj*

Sziasztok.
ezek olyan felesleges szabályok... -.-


----------



## Nilami (2010 Július 30)

2


----------



## Nilami (2010 Július 30)

3


----------



## Mszilvi29 (2010 Július 30)

Köszi


----------



## Lelyke (2010 Július 30)

:d


----------



## Lalula (2010 Július 30)

sziasztok!


----------



## JULESURIEL (2010 Július 30)

Köszi neked! Jelen!


----------



## Nilami (2010 Július 30)

4


----------



## Nilami (2010 Július 30)

5


----------



## Nilami (2010 Július 30)

6


----------



## Pohij (2010 Július 30)

heey


----------



## Safu (2010 Július 30)

*Húsz*

20


----------



## Nilami (2010 Július 30)

7


----------



## Nilami (2010 Július 30)

8


----------



## Nilami (2010 Július 30)

9


----------



## Nilami (2010 Július 30)

10


----------



## Nilami (2010 Július 30)

11


----------



## dolphin3 (2010 Július 30)

:d :d


----------



## Nilami (2010 Július 30)

12


----------



## Nilami (2010 Július 30)

13


----------



## Nilami (2010 Július 30)

14


----------



## Nilami (2010 Július 30)

15


----------



## Nilami (2010 Július 30)

16


----------



## Nilami (2010 Július 30)

17


----------



## Nilami (2010 Július 30)

18


----------



## Nilami (2010 Július 30)

19


----------



## Nilami (2010 Július 30)

20  pussz


----------



## Jasaman (2010 Július 30)

1


----------



## Jasaman (2010 Július 30)

2


----------



## Jasaman (2010 Július 30)

3


----------



## Jasaman (2010 Július 30)

4


----------



## Jasaman (2010 Július 30)

5


----------



## Jasaman (2010 Július 30)

6


----------



## Jasaman (2010 Július 30)

7


----------



## Jasaman (2010 Július 30)

8


----------



## Jasaman (2010 Július 30)

9


----------



## Jasaman (2010 Július 30)

10


----------



## Jasaman (2010 Július 30)

11


----------



## Jasaman (2010 Július 30)

12


----------



## Jasaman (2010 Július 30)

13


----------



## Jasaman (2010 Július 30)

14


----------



## Jasaman (2010 Július 30)

15


----------



## Jasaman (2010 Július 30)

16


----------



## Jasaman (2010 Július 30)

17


----------



## Jasaman (2010 Július 30)

18


----------



## Jasaman (2010 Július 30)

19


----------



## Jasaman (2010 Július 30)

20!!!
hip-hip hurrá


----------



## HoSa (2010 Július 30)

Hello, üdvözlet!


----------



## HoSa (2010 Július 30)

Namaste! 2


----------



## mexen (2010 Július 30)

sziasztok


----------



## HoSa (2010 Július 30)

Salut!


----------



## mexen (2010 Július 30)

10-10


----------



## mexen (2010 Július 30)

11-11


----------



## HoSa (2010 Július 30)

dr. Wasserman csodálatos barangolásai


----------



## HoSa (2010 Július 30)

Izzik a nyári délután


----------



## HoSa (2010 Július 30)

Tai Chi for life


----------



## HoSa (2010 Július 30)

Bódy Gábor filmje naon jók!


----------



## mexen (2010 Július 30)

hahó mindenkinek


----------



## mexen (2010 Július 30)

13-13


----------



## HoSa (2010 Július 30)

Om!


----------



## mexen (2010 Július 30)

még 7


----------



## mexen (2010 Július 30)

15


----------



## HoSa (2010 Július 30)

om tat sat


----------



## mexen (2010 Július 30)

5


----------



## janni69 (2010 Július 30)

1


----------



## mexen (2010 Július 30)

4


----------



## HoSa (2010 Július 30)

Hari Om for everybody!


----------



## mexen (2010 Július 30)

3


----------



## janni69 (2010 Július 30)

2


----------



## HoSa (2010 Július 30)

11


----------



## janni69 (2010 Július 30)

3


----------



## mexen (2010 Július 30)

2


----------



## HoSa (2010 Július 30)

The Gospel of Thomas


----------



## mexen (2010 Július 30)

20!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## janni69 (2010 Július 30)

4


----------



## janni69 (2010 Július 30)

5


----------



## HoSa (2010 Július 30)

Papírrepülők - Szabó Simon filmje


----------



## HoSa (2010 Július 30)

ráfordulok a célegyenesre


----------



## HoSa (2010 Július 30)

15


----------



## janni69 (2010 Július 30)

6


----------



## HoSa (2010 Július 30)

16


----------



## HoSa (2010 Július 30)

17


----------



## HoSa (2010 Július 30)

18


----------



## HoSa (2010 Július 30)

egy híján


----------



## HoSa (2010 Július 30)

20


----------



## HoSa (2010 Július 30)

21! nyertem!!!


----------



## janni69 (2010 Július 30)

7


----------



## janni69 (2010 Július 30)

8


----------



## janni69 (2010 Július 30)

9


----------



## janni69 (2010 Július 30)

10


----------



## janni69 (2010 Július 30)

11


----------



## janni69 (2010 Július 30)

:d12


----------



## janni69 (2010 Július 30)

13


----------



## janni69 (2010 Július 30)

14


----------



## janni69 (2010 Július 30)

15


----------



## janni69 (2010 Július 30)

16


----------



## janni69 (2010 Július 30)

17


----------



## janni69 (2010 Július 30)

18


----------



## janni69 (2010 Július 30)

19


----------



## janni69 (2010 Július 30)

20 utolsóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóó


----------



## mderdak (2010 Július 30)

6


----------



## mderdak (2010 Július 30)

7


----------



## mderdak (2010 Július 30)

8


----------



## mderdak (2010 Július 30)

9


----------



## mderdak (2010 Július 30)

10


----------



## mderdak (2010 Július 30)

11


----------



## mderdak (2010 Július 30)

12


----------



## mderdak (2010 Július 30)

13


----------



## mderdak (2010 Július 30)

14


----------



## mderdak (2010 Július 30)

15


----------



## mderdak (2010 Július 30)

16


----------



## mderdak (2010 Július 30)

17


----------



## mderdak (2010 Július 30)

18


----------



## mderdak (2010 Július 30)

19


----------



## mderdak (2010 Július 30)

20 hurrrrááááá


----------



## puk21 (2010 Július 30)

és tényleg


----------



## puk21 (2010 Július 30)

elég


----------



## puk21 (2010 Július 30)

ha


----------



## puk21 (2010 Július 30)

beírok


----------



## puk21 (2010 Július 30)

20-szor


----------



## puk21 (2010 Július 30)

valami


----------



## puk21 (2010 Július 30)

akármit


----------



## puk21 (2010 Július 30)

?


----------



## puk21 (2010 Július 30)

kössz érte


----------



## puk21 (2010 Július 30)

már csak 9


----------



## puk21 (2010 Július 30)

8


----------



## puk21 (2010 Július 30)

7


----------



## puk21 (2010 Július 30)

6


----------



## puk21 (2010 Július 30)

5


----------



## puk21 (2010 Július 30)

4


----------



## puk21 (2010 Július 30)

3


----------



## puk21 (2010 Július 30)

2


----------



## puk21 (2010 Július 30)

1


----------



## puk21 (2010 Július 30)

mégegyszer kössz


----------



## ujf (2010 Július 30)

Itt is Sziasztok!


----------



## retyezat (2010 Július 30)

sziasztok, kicsit hosszú idő az a 2 nap a mai rohanó világban...)


----------



## retyezat (2010 Július 30)

és msot írjak be 20 értelmetlen felesleges mondatot..?


----------



## retyezat (2010 Július 30)

persze manapság a p2p világában mindent meg lehet találni mondják
sok mindent, azonban ez a fórum - a fájlok "megosztása" tekintetében specifikus


----------



## retyezat (2010 Július 30)

egy bizonyos réteg igényeit elégíti ki - régi maygar filmek zenék stb keveseket érdekelnek


----------



## retyezat (2010 Július 30)

iyleneket nehéz találni és "lehúzni" torrent oldalakról


----------



## retyezat (2010 Július 30)

persze ahogy átfutottam szép számmal vannak újabb, magyarul szinkronizált filmek -gondolom kanadai, amerikai maygaroknak


----------



## retyezat (2010 Július 30)

nagyon soknak tűnik ez a 20 üzenet és nem hiszem hogy valaki is olvassa a fórumnak ezt a bugyrát..))


----------



## retyezat (2010 Július 30)

vagy ha olvassa és feszeng hogy mit erőlködöm itt...
én is feszengek mert ez még csak a nyolcadik üzenet


----------



## retyezat (2010 Július 30)

amúgy a nyolcadik utas a halál címen futó kultuszfilm jó volt
szerintem


----------



## retyezat (2010 Július 30)

a többi része kevésbé


----------



## retyezat (2010 Július 30)

de azért azok is jók voltak


----------



## retyezat (2010 Július 30)

és most veszem észre van ez a 20 mp-es szabály is
elnyomás...


----------



## WyZsóy (2010 Július 30)

Köszönöm a lehetőséget!
Jelen 2


----------



## WyZsóy (2010 Július 30)

retyezat írta:


> nagyon soknak tűnik ez a 20 üzenet és nem hiszem hogy valaki is olvassa a fórumnak ezt a bugyrát..))


..... ha "új" vagy és gyorsan 20-at akarsz,előbb-utóbb itt
találod magad!


----------



## WyZsóy (2010 Július 30)

4


----------



## WyZsóy (2010 Július 30)

retyezat írta:


> és most veszem észre van ez a 20 mp-es szabály is
> elnyomás...


....köszönöm,egyet gondolunk!


----------



## WyZsóy (2010 Július 30)

...miért éppen 20 ?


----------



## WyZsóy (2010 Július 31)

..a 12 jelentős szám!


----------



## edekis (2010 Július 31)

miért nem 42?


----------



## edekis (2010 Július 31)

Vörösboros marhapörkölt bográcsban


----------



## edekis (2010 Július 31)

Hozzávalók:


----------



## edekis (2010 Július 31)

60 dkg marhahús (lábszár),


----------



## edekis (2010 Július 31)

5 dl száraz minőségi vörösbor,


----------



## edekis (2010 Július 31)

10 dkg füstök szalonna,


----------



## edekis (2010 Július 31)

2 darab zöldpaprika,


----------



## edekis (2010 Július 31)

1 paradicsom,


----------



## edekis (2010 Július 31)

2 nagy fej vöröshagyma,


----------



## edekis (2010 Július 31)

őrölt pirospaprika,


----------



## edekis (2010 Július 31)

köménymag,


----------



## edekis (2010 Július 31)

őrölt fekete bors,


----------



## edekis (2010 Július 31)

só (ízlés szerint).


----------



## edekis (2010 Július 31)

A füstölt szalonnát kis kockákra vágjuk


----------



## edekis (2010 Július 31)

A paradicsomot megmossuk, és vékony cikkekre vágjuk.


----------



## edekis (2010 Július 31)

A húst átmossuk, megtisztítjuk, majd falatnyi darabokra vágjuk.


----------



## edekis (2010 Július 31)

Először a szalonna zsírját olvasztjuk ki a bográcsban,


----------



## edekis (2010 Július 31)

majd felforraljuk az ételt,


----------



## edekis (2010 Július 31)

Addig főzzük a pörköltet, amíg a hús megpuhul, a szaft pedig besűrűsödik.


----------



## WyZsóy (2010 Július 31)

19


----------



## WyZsóy (2010 Július 31)

20


----------



## urmos74 (2010 Július 31)

hnhnttd


----------



## urmos74 (2010 Július 31)

gbbbbb


----------



## urmos74 (2010 Július 31)

erververbev


----------



## urmos74 (2010 Július 31)

dvevwvw


----------



## urmos74 (2010 Július 31)

nnntn


----------



## urmos74 (2010 Július 31)

wswddwdw


----------



## urmos74 (2010 Július 31)

ggghh


----------



## urmos74 (2010 Július 31)

fvevevvefvfvevew


----------



## urmos74 (2010 Július 31)

gghnnn


----------



## urmos74 (2010 Július 31)

jkll


----------



## urmos74 (2010 Július 31)

rgthjm


----------



## urmos74 (2010 Július 31)

fvbggf


----------



## urmos74 (2010 Július 31)

fvsdvsv


----------



## urmos74 (2010 Július 31)

fveve


----------



## urmos74 (2010 Július 31)

hhhwhw


----------



## urmos74 (2010 Július 31)

frdec


----------



## urmos74 (2010 Július 31)

tbrbrrtn


----------



## urmos74 (2010 Július 31)

efgergh


----------



## urmos74 (2010 Július 31)

fgzukllépőáloloo


----------



## urmos74 (2010 Július 31)

gbnrtttttttttttttttttt


----------



## urmos74 (2010 Július 31)

fgbn56un


----------



## assos (2010 Július 31)

Udv mindenkinek!hA Tudok segiteni valakinek szivesen teszem


----------



## Lelyke (2010 Július 31)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Lelyke (2010 Július 31)

Nemsokára


----------



## Lelyke (2010 Július 31)

vagyis most, meglett a 20.


----------



## netti0521 (2010 Július 31)

Sziasztok!


----------



## bevi65 (2010 Július 31)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


Szia Melitta! Hova menjek, hogy a 20 hozzászólás hamar meglegyen? még Új vagyok és szeretnék zenét feltölteni a többeiknek! segíts! köszi!


----------



## Nostradamus (2010 Július 31)

12


----------



## retyezat (2010 Július 31)

hát igen, gyarapodik, gyarapodik..


----------



## oli1126 (2010 Július 31)

**



Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


Szeretnék letölteni. , és egyben jó napot kívánni. Üdv, Zoli


----------



## oli1126 (2010 Július 31)

Nostradamus írta:


> 12


Szeretnék letölteni. , és egyben jó napot kívánni. Üdv, Zoli


----------



## oli1126 (2010 Július 31)

szivosniki írta:


> Minél összpontosultabb vagy, annál ellazultabb leszel, annál nagyobb az esélye annak, hogy mélyen belemész egy kapcsolatba.


Szeretnék letölteni. , és egyben jó napot kívánni. Üdv, Zoli


----------



## oli1126 (2010 Július 31)

Tdavid írta:


> 1


Szeretnék letölteni. , és egyben jó napot kívánni. Üdv, Zoli


----------



## oli1126 (2010 Július 31)

monika731007 írta:


> nagyon klassz az oldal)


Szeretnék letölteni. , és egyben jó napot kívánni. Üdv, Zoli


----------



## oli1126 (2010 Július 31)

Ténylegsemmi írta:


> hello mindenkinek


Szeretnék letölteni. , és egyben jó napot kívánni. Üdv, Zoli


----------



## oli1126 (2010 Július 31)

edekis írta:


> 10 dkg füstök szalonna,


Szeretnék letölteni. , és egyben jó napot kívánni. Üdv, Zoli


----------



## retyezat (2010 Július 31)

fokhagymát nem teszel a marhapörköltbe?


----------



## oli1126 (2010 Július 31)

edekis írta:


> A húst átmossuk, megtisztítjuk, majd falatnyi darabokra vágjuk.


Szeretnék letölteni. , és egyben jó napot kívánni. Üdv, Zoli


----------



## oli1126 (2010 Július 31)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


Szeretnék letölteni. , és egyben jó napot kívánni. Üdv, Zoli


----------



## oli1126 (2010 Július 31)

durcy írta:


> *KEDVES MELITTA GRATULÁLOK A 12 000. HOZZÁSZÓLÁSODHOZ *​
> *ÉS MÉG TÖBBSZÖRÖS ENNYIT KIVÁNOK NEKED, MERT AMIG VAGY ADDIG MI IS LEHETÜNK.*kiss​
> 
> 
> ​


Szeretnék letölteni. , és egyben jó napot kívánni. Üdv, Zoli


----------



## retyezat (2010 Július 31)

edekis írta:


> Vörösboros marhapörkölt bográcsban




már hogy ede nem tesz-e bele egy gerezdet


----------



## oli1126 (2010 Július 31)

acsosa írta:


> Soha senki nem reagál semmire


Szeretnék letölteni. , és egyben jó napot kívánni. Üdv, Zoli


----------



## oli1126 (2010 Július 31)

Szeretnék letölteni. , és egyben jó napot kívánni. Üdv, Zoli


----------



## retyezat (2010 Július 31)

ki szereti szabó lőrinc verseit?


----------



## retyezat (2010 Július 31)

különös tekintettel a különbékére.

amit megkötöttem most magammal mivel ez a 20-ik..


----------



## Reinie (2010 Július 31)

Heyho!  Üdv mindenkinek! )


----------



## Reinie (2010 Július 31)

Én Eri vagyok.


----------



## goth (2010 Július 31)

Dejó


----------



## goth (2010 Július 31)

Már csak 15


----------



## goth (2010 Július 31)

Már csak 14


----------



## goth (2010 Július 31)

köszi a lehetőséget, már hozzászóltam máshol is, de nincs idegzetem, eleve 2 napja várok egy letöltésre, csak azért regeltem.


----------



## goth (2010 Július 31)

még...


----------



## goth (2010 Július 31)

11-dik


----------



## goth (2010 Július 31)

10


----------



## goth (2010 Július 31)

9


----------



## goth (2010 Július 31)

8


----------



## goth (2010 Július 31)

7


----------



## morvai01 (2010 Július 31)

Online vagyok.


----------



## goth (2010 Július 31)

6


----------



## goth (2010 Július 31)

5


----------



## morvai01 (2010 Július 31)

Udv mindenkinek es koszi a topikot.


----------



## goth (2010 Július 31)

4


----------



## morvai01 (2010 Július 31)

erre csorog a dio,arra meg a mogyoro


----------



## benyopapa (2010 Július 31)

Ha nem enged belépni, hogy szóljak hozzá ? ráadásul 20 hozzászólás kell!!!


----------



## morvai01 (2010 Július 31)

log a laba loga nincsen semmi doga


----------



## goth (2010 Július 31)

3


----------



## morvai01 (2010 Július 31)

20


----------



## goth (2010 Július 31)

2Wehehe, már csak egy...


----------



## morvai01 (2010 Július 31)

haliho


----------



## morvai01 (2010 Július 31)

legyen szep napja mindenkinek


----------



## morvai01 (2010 Július 31)

ki mint vet ugy arat


----------



## morvai01 (2010 Július 31)

Reinie írta:


> Én Eri vagyok.


Szia Eri,udvozollek


----------



## morvai01 (2010 Július 31)

goth írta:


> 2Wehehe, már csak egy...


Hello,
Osszejott a 20 hozzaszolas?
nekem meg kell egy nehany


----------



## morvai01 (2010 Július 31)

ma klassz az ido,


----------



## morvai01 (2010 Július 31)

nincs se tul meleg,se tul hideg


----------



## morvai01 (2010 Július 31)

7


----------



## goth (2010 Július 31)

...és az utolsó...KÖSZÖNÖM a lehetőséget!


----------



## morvai01 (2010 Július 31)

mar csak 6 hozzaszolas hianyzik


----------



## morvai01 (2010 Július 31)

gratula,most mar szabadon mozoghatsz a forumokon


----------



## morvai01 (2010 Július 31)

"Egy kapcsolat igazi próbája, hogy bár nem értünk egyet, nem eresztjük el egymás kezét." 
(Alexandra Penney)


----------



## morvai01 (2010 Július 31)

igazan jo ez a jelenleti iv


----------



## morvai01 (2010 Július 31)

koszonet erte


----------



## morvai01 (2010 Július 31)

igy egesz hamar osszejott a 20 hozzaszolas.
brillians


----------



## goth (2010 Július 31)

megvan a 2napos reg, és a 20 hozzászólás is, vajon miért nem enged letölteni?!


----------



## fitek (2010 Július 31)

hali


----------



## bartli (2010 Július 31)

*üdv*



Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


artúr


----------



## bartli (2010 Július 31)

artúr nagykiráé


----------



## bartli (2010 Július 31)

kedvencem


----------



## xenal (2010 Július 31)

üdv


----------



## xenal (2010 Július 31)

szójátékokat ajánlom még a gyors hozzászólás vadászatra


----------



## xenal (2010 Július 31)

:d


----------



## xenal (2010 Július 31)

bár kitudja


----------



## xenal (2010 Július 31)

én nem


----------



## xenal (2010 Július 31)

hehe


----------



## xenal (2010 Július 31)

vagy igen?


----------



## Reah83 (2010 Július 31)

üdv


----------



## csuszli (2010 Július 31)

ja


----------



## Pitzur (2010 Július 31)

na hát akkor jelentem, hogy itt volnék


----------



## oli1126 (2010 Július 31)

Nostradamus írta:


> 12


 Malek Andrea - *Árva fiú*


----------



## pikkumantela (2010 Július 31)

üdv mindenkinek!

én most elkezdek hozzászólásokat összegyűjteni...
köszönöm a lehetőséget


----------



## lombroso (2010 Július 31)

Sziasztok!
Lassan csak összeszedem
Üdv


----------



## Rapi (2010 Július 31)

Sziasztok, már régen regisztráltam, de csak most kezdem felfedezni az oldalt és már most annyi klassz dolgot láttam, hogy nem is tudom melyiket olvassam el először.
Rapi


----------



## Rapi (2010 Július 31)

ja meg hogy melyik témában keresgéljek...


----------



## lombroso (2010 Július 31)

Megvan a húsz, de mégsem tudok letölteni. :-(


----------



## Laurah (2010 Július 31)




----------



## jadorka (2010 Július 31)

21.


----------



## jadorka (2010 Július 31)

13


----------



## jadorka (2010 Július 31)

14


----------



## jadorka (2010 Július 31)

15


----------



## jadorka (2010 Július 31)

16


----------



## jadorka (2010 Július 31)

17


----------



## jadorka (2010 Július 31)

18


----------



## jadorka (2010 Július 31)

19


----------



## jadorka (2010 Július 31)

20


----------



## ajazzman (2010 Július 31)

1


----------



## ajazzman (2010 Július 31)

2


----------



## ajazzman (2010 Július 31)

3


----------



## ajazzman (2010 Július 31)

4


----------



## ajazzman (2010 Július 31)

5


----------



## imrus74 (2010 Július 31)

a


----------



## imrus74 (2010 Július 31)

_


----------



## imrus74 (2010 Július 31)

r


----------



## ajazzman (2010 Július 31)

6


----------



## imrus74 (2010 Július 31)

A


----------



## ajazzman (2010 Július 31)

7


----------



## ajazzman (2010 Július 31)

8


----------



## imrus74 (2010 Július 31)

j


----------



## ajazzman (2010 Július 31)

9


----------



## imrus74 (2010 Július 31)

z


----------



## imrus74 (2010 Július 31)

o


----------



## imrus74 (2010 Július 31)

l


----------



## imrus74 (2010 Július 31)

ó


----------



## imrus74 (2010 Július 31)

--


----------



## imrus74 (2010 Július 31)

s


----------



## imrus74 (2010 Július 31)

Z


----------



## imrus74 (2010 Július 31)

e


----------



## imrus74 (2010 Július 31)

R


----------



## imrus74 (2010 Július 31)

zz


----------



## imrus74 (2010 Július 31)

ő


----------



## imrus74 (2010 Július 31)

d


----------



## hedgehog (2010 Július 31)

Üdv mindenkinek!


----------



## imrus74 (2010 Július 31)

é


----------



## imrus74 (2010 Július 31)

ss


----------



## hedgehog (2010 Július 31)

szép nap a mai


----------



## imrus74 (2010 Július 31)

eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## hedgehog (2010 Július 31)

vagy inkább hajnal


----------



## hedgehog (2010 Július 31)

bár sötét van


----------



## hedgehog (2010 Július 31)

és még csak 5


----------



## hedgehog (2010 Július 31)

még jó


----------



## imrus74 (2010 Július 31)

.


----------



## Ribizli0088 (2010 Július 31)

Köszi szépen


----------



## Ribizli0088 (2010 Július 31)

:d:d:d


----------



## Ribizli0088 (2010 Július 31)

köszi


----------



## Ribizli0088 (2010 Július 31)

köszi


----------



## WolfyD (2010 Július 31)

1


----------



## WolfyD (2010 Július 31)

2


----------



## WolfyD (2010 Július 31)

3


----------



## WolfyD (2010 Július 31)

4


----------



## WolfyD (2010 Július 31)

5


----------



## WolfyD (2010 Július 31)

6


----------



## WolfyD (2010 Július 31)

7


----------



## WolfyD (2010 Július 31)

8


----------



## WolfyD (2010 Július 31)

9


----------



## WolfyD (2010 Július 31)

10


----------



## WolfyD (2010 Július 31)

9


----------



## WolfyD (2010 Július 31)

8


----------



## WolfyD (2010 Július 31)

7


----------



## WolfyD (2010 Július 31)

6


----------



## WolfyD (2010 Július 31)

5


----------



## WolfyD (2010 Július 31)

4


----------



## WolfyD (2010 Július 31)

3


----------



## pedrotorm (2010 Július 31)

melitta írta:


> aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


111


----------



## pedrotorm (2010 Július 31)

ma


----------



## pedrotorm (2010 Július 31)

olvas


----------



## pedrotorm (2010 Július 31)

ni


----------



## WolfyD (2010 Július 31)

2


----------



## pedrotorm (2010 Július 31)

akarom


----------



## pedrotorm (2010 Július 31)

a


----------



## pedrotorm (2010 Július 31)

könyvet


----------



## WolfyD (2010 Július 31)

1


----------



## WolfyD (2010 Július 31)

0


----------



## WolfyD (2010 Július 31)

00


----------



## kaa (2010 Augusztus 1)

helló


----------



## miklspeter2 (2010 Augusztus 1)

szia


----------



## miklspeter2 (2010 Augusztus 1)

helloooó000


----------



## miklspeter2 (2010 Augusztus 1)

én


----------



## miklspeter2 (2010 Augusztus 1)

isr


----------



## miklspeter2 (2010 Augusztus 1)

is


----------



## miklspeter2 (2010 Augusztus 1)

sziasztok


----------



## miklspeter2 (2010 Augusztus 1)

rendben


----------



## miklspeter2 (2010 Augusztus 1)

én szeretnék


----------



## miklspeter2 (2010 Augusztus 1)

gyorsasn


----------



## miklspeter2 (2010 Augusztus 1)

20


----------



## miklspeter2 (2010 Augusztus 1)

forum


----------



## miklspeter2 (2010 Augusztus 1)

hozzaszolast


----------



## miklspeter2 (2010 Augusztus 1)

mert


----------



## miklspeter2 (2010 Augusztus 1)

érdekel


----------



## miklspeter2 (2010 Augusztus 1)

az


----------



## miklspeter2 (2010 Augusztus 1)

olal


----------



## miklspeter2 (2010 Augusztus 1)

tartalma


----------



## miklspeter2 (2010 Augusztus 1)

még


----------



## miklspeter2 (2010 Augusztus 1)

mindig


----------



## miklspeter2 (2010 Augusztus 1)

keves


----------



## miklspeter2 (2010 Augusztus 1)

sajna


----------



## miklspeter2 (2010 Augusztus 1)

na


----------



## miklspeter2 (2010 Augusztus 1)

mennyi


----------



## miklspeter2 (2010 Augusztus 1)

kell


----------



## miklspeter2 (2010 Augusztus 1)

mégh


----------



## miklspeter2 (2010 Augusztus 1)

minden


----------



## miklspeter2 (2010 Augusztus 1)

jó


----------



## miklspeter2 (2010 Augusztus 1)

legyen


----------



## miklspeter2 (2010 Augusztus 1)

nekem


----------



## miklspeter2 (2010 Augusztus 1)

*szia*

cc


----------



## miklspeter2 (2010 Augusztus 1)

vxcc


----------



## miklspeter2 (2010 Augusztus 1)

jghjkjhlj,jkl9.oguzjdtz


----------



## miklspeter2 (2010 Augusztus 1)

fdhfghtftfh


----------



## miklspeter2 (2010 Augusztus 1)

jtzjtz


----------



## [email protected] (2010 Augusztus 1)

Jó regg!


----------



## _enci_ (2010 Augusztus 1)

hello!


----------



## andika75 (2010 Augusztus 1)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


szia


----------



## andika75 (2010 Augusztus 1)

szia


----------



## andika75 (2010 Augusztus 1)

szia, hogy vagy


----------



## andika75 (2010 Augusztus 1)

köszönöm


----------



## andika75 (2010 Augusztus 1)

hello


----------



## andika75 (2010 Augusztus 1)

hh


----------



## andika75 (2010 Augusztus 1)

kkk


----------



## andika75 (2010 Augusztus 1)

jó reggelt


----------



## _enci_ (2010 Augusztus 1)

2


----------



## andika75 (2010 Augusztus 1)

szép


----------



## _enci_ (2010 Augusztus 1)

3


----------



## andika75 (2010 Augusztus 1)

rendben


----------



## andika75 (2010 Augusztus 1)

11


----------



## _enci_ (2010 Augusztus 1)




----------



## andika75 (2010 Augusztus 1)

12


----------



## _enci_ (2010 Augusztus 1)

nepumuk


----------



## andika75 (2010 Augusztus 1)

13


----------



## _enci_ (2010 Augusztus 1)

:d


----------



## andika75 (2010 Augusztus 1)

14


----------



## andika75 (2010 Augusztus 1)

15


----------



## andika75 (2010 Augusztus 1)

16


----------



## andika75 (2010 Augusztus 1)

17


----------



## andika75 (2010 Augusztus 1)

18


----------



## andika75 (2010 Augusztus 1)

19


----------



## andika75 (2010 Augusztus 1)

20


----------



## andika75 (2010 Augusztus 1)

21


----------



## [email protected] (2010 Augusztus 1)

Jó éjt!


----------



## sabrah (2010 Augusztus 1)

*helló*

helló


----------



## sabrah (2010 Augusztus 1)

4


----------



## sabrah (2010 Augusztus 1)

5


----------



## sabrah (2010 Augusztus 1)

6


----------



## sabrah (2010 Augusztus 1)

7


----------



## sabrah (2010 Augusztus 1)

8


----------



## sabrah (2010 Augusztus 1)

9


----------



## sabrah (2010 Augusztus 1)

10


----------



## Zsupi1987 (2010 Augusztus 1)

1


----------



## Zsupi1987 (2010 Augusztus 1)

2


----------



## Zsupi1987 (2010 Augusztus 1)

3


----------



## Zsupi1987 (2010 Augusztus 1)

4


----------



## Zsupi1987 (2010 Augusztus 1)

5


----------



## Zsupi1987 (2010 Augusztus 1)

6


----------



## Zsupi1987 (2010 Augusztus 1)

7


----------



## Zsupi1987 (2010 Augusztus 1)

8


----------



## Zsupi1987 (2010 Augusztus 1)

9


----------



## Zsupi1987 (2010 Augusztus 1)

10


----------



## Zsupi1987 (2010 Augusztus 1)

11


----------



## Zsupi1987 (2010 Augusztus 1)

12


----------



## Zsupi1987 (2010 Augusztus 1)

13


----------



## Zsupi1987 (2010 Augusztus 1)

14


----------



## Zsupi1987 (2010 Augusztus 1)

15


----------



## Zsupi1987 (2010 Augusztus 1)

16


----------



## Zsupi1987 (2010 Augusztus 1)

17


----------



## Zsupi1987 (2010 Augusztus 1)

18


----------



## Zsupi1987 (2010 Augusztus 1)

19


----------



## Zsupi1987 (2010 Augusztus 1)

20


----------



## Zsupi1987 (2010 Augusztus 1)

Thx


----------



## sabrah (2010 Augusztus 1)

11


----------



## sabrah (2010 Augusztus 1)

12


----------



## sabrah (2010 Augusztus 1)

13


----------



## sabrah (2010 Augusztus 1)

14


----------



## sabrah (2010 Augusztus 1)

15


----------



## sabrah (2010 Augusztus 1)

16


----------



## sabrah (2010 Augusztus 1)

17


----------



## sabrah (2010 Augusztus 1)

18


----------



## sabrah (2010 Augusztus 1)

19


----------



## sabrah (2010 Augusztus 1)

20


----------



## sabrah (2010 Augusztus 1)

21


----------



## _enci_ (2010 Augusztus 1)

hello bello


----------



## _enci_ (2010 Augusztus 1)

:d


----------



## _enci_ (2010 Augusztus 1)

ket szep fiucska


----------



## _enci_ (2010 Augusztus 1)

michigan


----------



## _enci_ (2010 Augusztus 1)

20


----------



## _enci_ (2010 Augusztus 1)

usa


----------



## Bertie.Wooster (2010 Augusztus 1)

Üdvözlet Magyarországról! 

Véletlen találtam rá az oldalra, e-book keresés közben, de igen örülök hogy ide tévedtem. 

Hamarosan fel is töltök néhány könyvet. ;-) 

Sziasztok!


----------



## edit68 (2010 Augusztus 1)

Sziasztok!


----------



## edit68 (2010 Augusztus 1)

Gratulálok az oldalhoz!


----------



## edit68 (2010 Augusztus 1)

Szuper!


----------



## _enci_ (2010 Augusztus 1)

.de


----------



## _enci_ (2010 Augusztus 1)

nem mindegy?


----------



## _enci_ (2010 Augusztus 1)

road to 20


----------



## _enci_ (2010 Augusztus 1)

vasarnap


----------



## _enci_ (2010 Augusztus 1)

eljen majus elseje


----------



## _enci_ (2010 Augusztus 1)

ebed


----------



## dolphin3 (2010 Augusztus 1)

Suzyhun írta:


> Egy férfi ismerősöm mondta: nincs olyan, hogy rossz szex csak olyan, hogy kevés..
> A szex szerintem annak a tesztje, mennyire vagy képes és hajlandó önzetlenül örömöt szerezni egy másik embernek.


 

Na,ja!!!


----------



## _enci_ (2010 Augusztus 1)

3


----------



## _enci_ (2010 Augusztus 1)

2


----------



## 72zsuzska (2010 Augusztus 1)

1 !


----------



## _enci_ (2010 Augusztus 1)

1
0


----------



## xela (2010 Augusztus 1)

No. 1.


----------



## Ribizli0088 (2010 Augusztus 1)

jajj de jó ezzel a 20 hozzászólással szenvedtem


----------



## Ribizli0088 (2010 Augusztus 1)

fura h ezt kell csinálni h tagok legyünk


----------



## Ribizli0088 (2010 Augusztus 1)

8


----------



## Ribizli0088 (2010 Augusztus 1)

9


----------



## Ribizli0088 (2010 Augusztus 1)

10!!:d


----------



## Ribizli0088 (2010 Augusztus 1)

11!!!


----------



## Ribizli0088 (2010 Augusztus 1)

mi számít értelmesnek?


----------



## Ribizli0088 (2010 Augusztus 1)

13 már csak 7 kell


----------



## Ribizli0088 (2010 Augusztus 1)

Valaki magyarázza már el miért kell 20 hozzászólás??


----------



## Ribizli0088 (2010 Augusztus 1)

12!!!!!!


----------



## Ribizli0088 (2010 Augusztus 1)

bocs most tartok 15 hozzászólásnál


----------



## Ribizli0088 (2010 Augusztus 1)

Még kell 5


----------



## Ribizli0088 (2010 Augusztus 1)

Húú de jó vagyok matekból


----------



## Ribizli0088 (2010 Augusztus 1)

már csak ezzel együtt kettő kell


----------



## Ribizli0088 (2010 Augusztus 1)

mindenki ezt csinálja? irogat hülyeségeket amíg meg nem lesz a 20?


----------



## Ribizli0088 (2010 Augusztus 1)

na és ez az utcsóó aszem na pus


----------



## Ribizli0088 (2010 Augusztus 1)

na jó még azért írok egyet :1


----------



## niki-22 (2010 Augusztus 1)

Én is


----------



## Tasika1971 (2010 Augusztus 1)

sziasztok


----------



## erika880722 (2010 Augusztus 1)

Üdv mindenkinek


----------



## erika880722 (2010 Augusztus 1)




----------



## erika880722 (2010 Augusztus 1)

48 óra húúúúúúúú


----------



## erika880722 (2010 Augusztus 1)




----------



## mazsolapeter (2010 Augusztus 1)

Aki másokat ismer okos,aki önmagát ismeri bölcs.Aki másokat legyőz erős,és aki önmagát győzi le,-hős!


----------



## erika880722 (2010 Augusztus 1)

végre 1 frankó hely ahol megtaláltam amit hónapok óta keresek


----------



## mazsolapeter (2010 Augusztus 1)

Állítsák meg a világot,ki akarok szállni!!!


----------



## thesexy (2010 Augusztus 1)

koszi


----------



## erika880722 (2010 Augusztus 1)

:d


----------



## Kittus92 (2010 Augusztus 1)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


Nagyon kedves vagy és közvetlen.
Nem mindenhol találkozok ilyen rendes emberrel mint te.


----------



## Chewbacc (2010 Augusztus 1)

üdv


----------



## Chewbacc (2010 Augusztus 1)

kedves bizony


----------



## thesexy (2010 Augusztus 1)

koszi


----------



## thesexy (2010 Augusztus 1)

[koszi


----------



## thesexy (2010 Augusztus 1)

koszi


----------



## thesexy (2010 Augusztus 1)

koszi


----------



## thesexy (2010 Augusztus 1)

thanx


----------



## thesexy (2010 Augusztus 1)

elke írta:


> Idöseknek gyüjteném foglalkoztatásra, kosyi


----------



## fitek (2010 Augusztus 1)

1 hello


----------



## Raizen (2010 Augusztus 1)

üdv


----------



## fitek (2010 Augusztus 1)

nagyszerű ez a lehetőség


----------



## fitek (2010 Augusztus 1)

2


----------



## fitek (2010 Augusztus 1)

4 majd csak össze jön


----------



## thesexy (2010 Augusztus 1)

koszi


----------



## thesexy (2010 Augusztus 1)

vtbea írta:


> koszi


----------



## thesexy (2010 Augusztus 1)

koszi


----------



## thesexy (2010 Augusztus 1)

Ahoj


----------



## thesexy (2010 Augusztus 1)

koszi


----------



## Valéria 11 (2010 Augusztus 1)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


Beszeretnék nézni erre az oldalraíhogy meglássam az ötleteket és akkor tudok majd írni üzenetet.


----------



## Valéria 11 (2010 Augusztus 1)

*Kíváncsiság*



199309251415 írta:


> nekem most nagyon kell a 20 hozzá szólás, úgyh igénybe is veszem


Nagyon érdekelne a téma.Alig várom,hogy elovashassam.


----------



## Laurah (2010 Augusztus 1)

Köszike


----------



## Laurah (2010 Augusztus 1)

hopsz..köszönni elfelejtettem.Sziasztok!


----------



## arenales (2010 Augusztus 1)

jelló


----------



## arenales (2010 Augusztus 1)

akarom mondani helló


----------



## Valéria 11 (2010 Augusztus 1)

*Köszönet*



Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


Szeretném megnézni az ötleteket,de sehogysem sikerül.


----------



## Valéria 11 (2010 Augusztus 1)

Valéria 11 írta:


> Szeretném megnézni az ötleteket,de sehogysem sikerül.


Mit kell tennem?


----------



## Valéria 11 (2010 Augusztus 1)

Alig várom,hogy láthassam az oldalt.


----------



## szupernagyi52 (2010 Augusztus 1)

Köszönöm.


----------



## szupernagyi52 (2010 Augusztus 1)

*Üdvözlöm.*

[quo
te=Melitta;815793]7, sziasztokkiss[/quote]
Üdvözlöm,Piroska vagyok.Lenne pár kérdésem,mi módon tudnám feltenni? Elég kezdetkleges az internetismeretem


----------



## tarveiarcher (2010 Augusztus 1)

sziasztok


----------



## gabikas (2010 Augusztus 1)

*Köszönet!*

Én csak beköszönnék de, ezzel nem tudom mikor érem el a 20 hozzászólást. Akkor szabad itt egy hej? Hej!!!!!!!


----------



## Shando (2010 Augusztus 1)

Köszönöm


----------



## zozopapa68 (2010 Augusztus 1)

Köszönöm


----------



## zozopapa68 (2010 Augusztus 1)

köszönöm


----------



## zozopapa68 (2010 Augusztus 1)

*Josikava Eidzsi*


----------



## revoluson (2010 Augusztus 2)

ez most jó?


----------



## revoluson (2010 Augusztus 2)

személy szerint…


----------



## revoluson (2010 Augusztus 2)

egész visszataszítónak tartom… :S


----------



## revoluson (2010 Augusztus 2)

mindeddig örültem, hogy van egy határon túli magyar közösséget összetartó site...


----------



## revoluson (2010 Augusztus 2)

akármikor idetévedtem, öröm volt látni, hogy aktívan cseverésznek a magyarok Kanadába; -ból és -ban.


----------



## revoluson (2010 Augusztus 2)

viszont ez a megoldás, pusztán azért, hogy egy linkhez hozzáférjek, minden illúziómat összerombolta arról, hogy legalább ott kint összetartóak és egymásért valóak az emberek.


----------



## revoluson (2010 Augusztus 2)

illetőleg mi magyarok is tudunk ilyenek, és nem szardarab öngyülölő csürhe lenni, mint a zombikkal töltött fővárosunk.


----------



## revoluson (2010 Augusztus 2)

persze, az idelátogató közösséget ez nem minősíti, maga a tény, hogy odakint is keresnek maguknak egy teret, ahol együtt lehetnek nagyon is pozitív.


----------



## revoluson (2010 Augusztus 2)

viszont a fentartókra nézve szerintem szégyen…


----------



## revoluson (2010 Augusztus 2)

még akkor is, ha ennek a fentartással összefüggő oka is volnának.


----------



## revoluson (2010 Augusztus 2)

és még mindig kell írnom. -.-


----------



## revoluson (2010 Augusztus 2)

lehet ez a pár sor után jobban örült volna az oldal fenntartója, ha csak szimplán letöltöm azt az albumot, amit annyira szerettem volna, de ha muszáj, hát elmondom a véleményem.


----------



## revoluson (2010 Augusztus 2)

mellesleg, érdekes jelenség ez…


----------



## revoluson (2010 Augusztus 2)

amikor én is külhonban tartózkodtam, éreztem azt az összetartást -- más nemzetek tagjaihoz képest még így is gyengébben -- ami határon belül nincs meg.


----------



## revoluson (2010 Augusztus 2)

ez párhuzamokat mutat azzal a jelenséggel, mint amikor egy külföldi országban magyar beszédet hallunk, aztán odamegyünk elmondani, hogy mennyire jó, hogy magyarokra találtunk...


----------



## revoluson (2010 Augusztus 2)

és, hogy mi is magyarok vagyunk…


----------



## revoluson (2010 Augusztus 2)

érdekes mód, itthon egyenesen szarunk a másikra, akkor is, ha éppen haldoklik az utca közepén, az emberre (Rám) meg hülyén néznek, amikor bennem némi empátia támad és segíteni próbálok másokon.


----------



## revoluson (2010 Augusztus 2)

most persze a kedves olvasó helyesel, igen, ez tényleg így van, vagy épp az okokra próbálna világítani képzeletbeli válaszában, de ettől tekintsünk el, és nézzünk messzebb.


----------



## revoluson (2010 Augusztus 2)

valójában, amikor megtalálunk egy másik magyart, nem a magyar ember társunknak örülünk, hiszen, mint látható, ez csak egy relatív értékrendszerben jelent nekünk, kedves honfitársak, és nem-honfitársak bármit is, magyarán szólva, valójában értéktelen.


----------



## revoluson (2010 Augusztus 2)

És ezt belátva, felmerül a kérdés, hogy akkor mért örülünk mégis egymásnak odakint!? Nem egymásnak örülünk. Hanem az elképesztő véletlennek.


----------



## revoluson (2010 Augusztus 2)

Ahogy a diaspórákban tapasztalható társadalmi összekapaszkodás sem az egymás pozitív megítéléséből táplálkozik, hanem a másik nem létének viszonyában tűnik értékesnek; nem szeretet ez egymás felé, hanem félelem egymás nélkül. És ez szerintem több, mint lesúlytó.

Köszönöm a linket!


----------



## revoluson (2010 Augusztus 2)

jah, még várjak két napot. 

Akkor megoldom máshol, hasonló jókat kívánok az oldalüzemeltetőknek!


----------



## kiscsillag007 (2010 Augusztus 2)

Sziasztok!


----------



## kiscsillag007 (2010 Augusztus 2)

Sziasztok!


----------



## kiscsillag007 (2010 Augusztus 2)

Sziasztok!


----------



## kiscsillag007 (2010 Augusztus 2)

Sziasztok! 4


----------



## Seagull1 (2010 Augusztus 2)

*Végtelenűl humoros és mélyértelmű hozzászólásaim következnek.*

1.


----------



## Seagull1 (2010 Augusztus 2)

"Barátaid jobban ismernek találkozástok első percében mint ahogy ismerőseid megismerhetnek ezer év alatt." Idézet Richard Bach-tól.


----------



## Seagull1 (2010 Augusztus 2)

4


----------



## Seagull1 (2010 Augusztus 2)

5


----------



## sonjaaa (2010 Augusztus 2)

**

Szia Melitta, sziasztok.


----------



## sonjaaa (2010 Augusztus 2)

**

Minden nap egy új lehetőség.


----------



## sonjaaa (2010 Augusztus 2)

Minden lehetőség forrás.


----------



## sonjaaa (2010 Augusztus 2)

Minden forrás tiszta vizet ad.


----------



## sonjaaa (2010 Augusztus 2)

A tiszta víz kincs.


----------



## sonjaaa (2010 Augusztus 2)

A kincs érték.


----------



## sonjaaa (2010 Augusztus 2)

Az értéket óvni kell.


----------



## sonjaaa (2010 Augusztus 2)

A lehetőségeket pedig balgaság elszalasztani. ;-D


----------



## sonjaaa (2010 Augusztus 2)

Több hülyeség már nem jut eszembe.


----------



## sonjaaa (2010 Augusztus 2)

csipkebogyó


----------



## sonjaaa (2010 Augusztus 2)

és még csak a felénél tartok


----------



## sonjaaa (2010 Augusztus 2)

kitartás


----------



## sonjaaa (2010 Augusztus 2)

már csak 8


----------



## sonjaaa (2010 Augusztus 2)

7


----------



## sonjaaa (2010 Augusztus 2)

6


----------



## sonjaaa (2010 Augusztus 2)

5


----------



## sonjaaa (2010 Augusztus 2)

it's a final countdown


----------



## draconus13 (2010 Augusztus 2)

..........2........


----------



## sonjaaa (2010 Augusztus 2)

3


----------



## draconus13 (2010 Augusztus 2)

............1.........


----------



## sonjaaa (2010 Augusztus 2)

2 me too


----------



## sonjaaa (2010 Augusztus 2)

1


----------



## draconus13 (2010 Augusztus 2)

és itt a húszadik


----------



## jokerface75 (2010 Augusztus 2)

Bár


----------



## jokerface75 (2010 Augusztus 2)

néhány


----------



## jokerface75 (2010 Augusztus 2)

nappal


----------



## jokerface75 (2010 Augusztus 2)

ezelőtt


----------



## jokerface75 (2010 Augusztus 2)

még


----------



## jokerface75 (2010 Augusztus 2)

arról


----------



## jokerface75 (2010 Augusztus 2)

szóltak


----------



## jokerface75 (2010 Augusztus 2)

a hírek,


----------



## jokerface75 (2010 Augusztus 2)

hogy a


----------



## jokerface75 (2010 Augusztus 2)

Google szerint


----------



## gezen (2010 Augusztus 2)

Szép napot mindenkinek! Én is a 20 hozzászólásra gyúrok! ;-)
íme az első


----------



## gezen (2010 Augusztus 2)

második próbálkozás


----------



## gezen (2010 Augusztus 2)

na, úgy néz ki, hogy megy ez! 3.


----------



## draconus13 (2010 Augusztus 2)

???


----------



## jokerface75 (2010 Augusztus 2)

elérték céljukat


----------



## jokerface75 (2010 Augusztus 2)

saját telefonjukkal,


----------



## jokerface75 (2010 Augusztus 2)

a gyér forgalom


----------



## jokerface75 (2010 Augusztus 2)

után pedig nem


----------



## jokerface75 (2010 Augusztus 2)

folytatják


----------



## jokerface75 (2010 Augusztus 2)

annak értékesítését,


----------



## jokerface75 (2010 Augusztus 2)

most újabb


----------



## jokerface75 (2010 Augusztus 2)

részletek


----------



## gezen (2010 Augusztus 2)

draconus13 írta:


> és itt a húszadik


 Én még az elején tartok...


----------



## jokerface75 (2010 Augusztus 2)

láttak


----------



## gezen (2010 Augusztus 2)

de egyel több


----------



## jokerface75 (2010 Augusztus 2)

napvilágot.


----------



## gezen (2010 Augusztus 2)

jokerface75 írta:


> láttak


 a következő a 20.!!!! Grat


----------



## gezen (2010 Augusztus 2)

és még hátra van 13


----------



## gezen (2010 Augusztus 2)

és még hátra van 12


----------



## gezen (2010 Augusztus 2)

és még hátra van 11


----------



## gezen (2010 Augusztus 2)

és még hátra van 10


----------



## gezen (2010 Augusztus 2)

és még hátra van 9


----------



## gezen (2010 Augusztus 2)

és még hátra van 8


----------



## gezen (2010 Augusztus 2)

és még hátra van 
7


----------



## gezen (2010 Augusztus 2)

és még hátra van 6


----------



## gezen (2010 Augusztus 2)

és még hátra van 5


----------



## gezen (2010 Augusztus 2)

és még hátra van 4


----------



## gezen (2010 Augusztus 2)

és még hátra van 3


----------



## gezen (2010 Augusztus 2)

és még hátra van 2


----------



## gezen (2010 Augusztus 2)

és még hátra van 1


----------



## gezen (2010 Augusztus 2)

és az utolsóóóóóóóó! jipppíííííííííí


----------



## totti17 (2010 Augusztus 2)

1


----------



## totti17 (2010 Augusztus 2)

2


----------



## totti17 (2010 Augusztus 2)

3


----------



## totti17 (2010 Augusztus 2)

4


----------



## totti17 (2010 Augusztus 2)

5


----------



## totti17 (2010 Augusztus 2)

6


----------



## totti17 (2010 Augusztus 2)

7


----------



## totti17 (2010 Augusztus 2)

8


----------



## totti17 (2010 Augusztus 2)

9


----------



## totti17 (2010 Augusztus 2)

10


----------



## totti17 (2010 Augusztus 2)

11


----------



## totti17 (2010 Augusztus 2)

12


----------



## totti17 (2010 Augusztus 2)

13


----------



## totti17 (2010 Augusztus 2)

14


----------



## totti17 (2010 Augusztus 2)

15


----------



## totti17 (2010 Augusztus 2)

17


----------



## totti17 (2010 Augusztus 2)

18


----------



## totti17 (2010 Augusztus 2)

19


----------



## totti17 (2010 Augusztus 2)

és az utolsó a 20.
remélem fog sikerülni


----------



## Marcicica (2010 Augusztus 2)

Igen, szeretnék gyors lenni!


----------



## Marcicica (2010 Augusztus 2)

2
Tényleg?


----------



## Marcicica (2010 Augusztus 2)

3
Így?


----------



## Marcicica (2010 Augusztus 2)

4
Gyerünk!


----------



## Marcicica (2010 Augusztus 2)

5
Hajrá!


----------



## Marcicica (2010 Augusztus 2)

6
Tovább!


----------



## Marcicica (2010 Augusztus 2)

7


----------



## Marcicica (2010 Augusztus 2)

8


----------



## Marcicica (2010 Augusztus 2)

9


----------



## Marcicica (2010 Augusztus 2)

10
Még tíz...


----------



## Marcicica (2010 Augusztus 2)

11


----------



## Marcicica (2010 Augusztus 2)

12


----------



## Marcicica (2010 Augusztus 2)

13


----------



## Marcicica (2010 Augusztus 2)

14


----------



## Marcicica (2010 Augusztus 2)

15


----------



## Marcicica (2010 Augusztus 2)

16


----------



## Marcicica (2010 Augusztus 2)

17


----------



## Marcicica (2010 Augusztus 2)

18


----------



## Marcicica (2010 Augusztus 2)

19


----------



## Marcicica (2010 Augusztus 2)

20


----------



## Seagull1 (2010 Augusztus 2)

13


----------



## Seagull1 (2010 Augusztus 2)

14


----------



## Seagull1 (2010 Augusztus 2)

15


----------



## Seagull1 (2010 Augusztus 2)

16


----------



## Seagull1 (2010 Augusztus 2)

17


----------



## Seagull1 (2010 Augusztus 2)

18


----------



## Seagull1 (2010 Augusztus 2)

19


----------



## Seagull1 (2010 Augusztus 2)

20


----------



## angazsabu (2010 Augusztus 2)

hy


----------



## xenal (2010 Augusztus 2)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


thx és hy


----------



## mádám61 (2010 Augusztus 2)

ez az első szabadságnapom!


----------



## mádám61 (2010 Augusztus 2)

ez a 2. szabadságnapom!


----------



## mádám61 (2010 Augusztus 2)

ez elment vadászni


----------



## mádám61 (2010 Augusztus 2)

ez meglőtte


----------



## mádám61 (2010 Augusztus 2)

ez hazavitte


----------



## mádám61 (2010 Augusztus 2)

ez megfózte


----------



## mádám61 (2010 Augusztus 2)

ez megette.


----------



## mádám61 (2010 Augusztus 2)

kerek, kerek


----------



## mádám61 (2010 Augusztus 2)

dombocska


----------



## mádám61 (2010 Augusztus 2)

hová szalad


----------



## mádám61 (2010 Augusztus 2)

a nyuszika?


----------



## mádám61 (2010 Augusztus 2)

A cement hidraulikus


----------



## mádám61 (2010 Augusztus 2)

tulajdonságú kötőanyag.


----------



## mádám61 (2010 Augusztus 2)

Víz jelenlétében,


----------



## mádám61 (2010 Augusztus 2)

levegőn és víz alatt


----------



## mádám61 (2010 Augusztus 2)

is köt, megszilárdul.

köszi a lehetőséget!


----------



## norbirud (2010 Augusztus 2)




----------



## ede22 (2010 Augusztus 2)

köszike


----------



## ede22 (2010 Augusztus 2)

veletek vagyok


----------



## ede22 (2010 Augusztus 2)

maradok is kicsit


----------



## ede22 (2010 Augusztus 2)

remélem


----------



## ede22 (2010 Augusztus 2)

nagyon jó a fórum


----------



## ede22 (2010 Augusztus 2)

megtaláltam amit..


----------



## ede22 (2010 Augusztus 2)

keresek egy könyvet


----------



## ede22 (2010 Augusztus 2)

Newman, Allen - Örökség


----------



## ede22 (2010 Augusztus 2)

vannak itt .pdk-k?


----------



## ede22 (2010 Augusztus 2)

nehezen ismerem még ki


----------



## ede22 (2010 Augusztus 2)

sajnos nincs sok időm


----------



## ede22 (2010 Augusztus 2)

pedig jó volna többet


----------



## ede22 (2010 Augusztus 2)

este megint tudok jönni


----------



## ede22 (2010 Augusztus 2)

jó volna ha ti is itt lennétek


----------



## ede22 (2010 Augusztus 2)

én megpróbálom


----------



## ede22 (2010 Augusztus 2)

és hátha ti is


----------



## ede22 (2010 Augusztus 2)

este én 8 felé leszek


----------



## ede22 (2010 Augusztus 2)

remélem itt tudok lenni addigra


----------



## ede22 (2010 Augusztus 2)

ha nem várjatok meg


----------



## ede22 (2010 Augusztus 2)

remek hely ez


----------



## ede22 (2010 Augusztus 2)

több mint testőr


----------



## ede22 (2010 Augusztus 2)

vizipipa?


----------



## ViraMors (2010 Augusztus 2)

Hello


----------



## Teddy1 (2010 Augusztus 2)

Sziasztok ma is!


----------



## angytimea (2010 Augusztus 2)

.


----------



## angytimea (2010 Augusztus 2)

..


----------



## angytimea (2010 Augusztus 2)

...


----------



## Brook (2010 Augusztus 2)

Ilyenkor jéghideg dinnye, hőtőből


----------



## györgyi72 (2010 Augusztus 2)

Sziasztok!


Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


----------



## györgyi72 (2010 Augusztus 2)

Hogy vagytok?


----------



## györgyi72 (2010 Augusztus 2)

minden ok?


----------



## györgyi72 (2010 Augusztus 2)

nálam igen!


----------



## györgyi72 (2010 Augusztus 2)

rájöttem hogyan kell küldeni!


----------



## györgyi72 (2010 Augusztus 2)

Mármint üzenetet


----------



## györgyi72 (2010 Augusztus 2)

azaz üzit


----------



## footbear7 (2010 Augusztus 2)

sosem lesz


----------



## györgyi72 (2010 Augusztus 2)

mert először nem tudtam


----------



## györgyi72 (2010 Augusztus 2)

de aztán megmutatták


----------



## footbear7 (2010 Augusztus 2)

meg a


----------



## györgyi72 (2010 Augusztus 2)

most már megy


----------



## footbear7 (2010 Augusztus 2)

20


----------



## györgyi72 (2010 Augusztus 2)

már tudom


----------



## footbear7 (2010 Augusztus 2)

hozzászólás


----------



## györgyi72 (2010 Augusztus 2)

egyedül is tudok küldeni


----------



## footbear7 (2010 Augusztus 2)

szőke nő kérdezi


----------



## györgyi72 (2010 Augusztus 2)

külömben hogy vagy


----------



## györgyi72 (2010 Augusztus 2)

én jelen


----------



## footbear7 (2010 Augusztus 2)

a főnökét:


----------



## györgyi72 (2010 Augusztus 2)

itthon vagyok


----------



## footbear7 (2010 Augusztus 2)

Laci, hogyan...


----------



## györgyi72 (2010 Augusztus 2)

magyarországon


----------



## footbear7 (2010 Augusztus 2)

...nyílik a kassza?


----------



## györgyi72 (2010 Augusztus 2)

a házamban


----------



## györgyi72 (2010 Augusztus 2)

sziasztok


----------



## footbear7 (2010 Augusztus 2)

- Nyomd meg a C-t


----------



## györgyi72 (2010 Augusztus 2)

most befejezem


----------



## footbear7 (2010 Augusztus 2)

-OK. Laccccccci


----------



## footbear7 (2010 Augusztus 2)

Hogyan nyílik a kassza????


----------



## györgyi72 (2010 Augusztus 2)

mennem kell


----------



## footbear7 (2010 Augusztus 2)

Írj még Györgyi!!!!


----------



## györgyi72 (2010 Augusztus 2)

majd jövök


----------



## footbear7 (2010 Augusztus 2)

nekem még van vagy 10


----------



## footbear7 (2010 Augusztus 2)

GYÖRGYIIIIIII Ne hagyj itt egyedül


----------



## footbear7 (2010 Augusztus 2)

most itthagytál?


----------



## footbear7 (2010 Augusztus 2)

Síííírok-rííívok, hog már kenuzni lehetne...


----------



## footbear7 (2010 Augusztus 2)

magányosan írogatok


----------



## footbear7 (2010 Augusztus 2)

györgyi is itthagyott


----------



## footbear7 (2010 Augusztus 2)

ez nem lehet, az életem egy rémregény


----------



## footbear7 (2010 Augusztus 2)

senki nem olvas, csak a CIA


----------



## footbear7 (2010 Augusztus 2)

vagy talán még ők sem kiváncsiak az alibi hozzászólásra


----------



## footbear7 (2010 Augusztus 2)

tuti nem


----------



## footbear7 (2010 Augusztus 2)

még 5 talán


----------



## footbear7 (2010 Augusztus 2)

óóó 4 van még hátra


----------



## footbear7 (2010 Augusztus 2)

lehet már csak 3??????


----------



## footbear7 (2010 Augusztus 2)

közelít a 2 mint egy elszabadult gyorsvonat a Hortobágyon.


----------



## footbear7 (2010 Augusztus 2)

és vágül itt az 1, amit soha nem hittem hogy eljön, nyomot hagytam kanadában


----------



## footbear (2010 Augusztus 2)

20


----------



## footbear (2010 Augusztus 2)

21


----------



## footbear (2010 Augusztus 2)

vegyék fel a kapcsolatot egymással és egyeztessék a regisztrációs lapot, az utazást és a befizetést. Ezt akkor is célszerű megtenni a


----------



## footbear (2010 Augusztus 2)

23


----------



## footbear (2010 Augusztus 2)

A versenyzők utaztatásának megszervezéséért *minde*


----------



## footbear (2010 Augusztus 2)

25


----------



## footbear (2010 Augusztus 2)

26


----------



## footbear (2010 Augusztus 2)

27


----------



## footbear (2010 Augusztus 2)

28


----------



## footbear (2010 Augusztus 2)

én is ilyen hülye vagyok


----------



## footbear (2010 Augusztus 2)

mááár majdnem itt vannnnnnnnnn a fele a 20-nak


----------



## footbear (2010 Augusztus 2)

és most itt is van végre


----------



## footbear (2010 Augusztus 2)

10 9 8 7 6 5 4 3 2 1 0


----------



## footbear (2010 Augusztus 2)

9 8 7 6 5 4 3 2 1 0


----------



## footbear (2010 Augusztus 2)

kettő a harmadikon


----------



## footbear (2010 Augusztus 2)

na vazz ez prím, gyök 49


----------



## footbear (2010 Augusztus 2)

egyszerhatazhat


----------



## footbear (2010 Augusztus 2)

5+5-5+5-5+5-5+5-5+5-5+5-5+5-5+5-5+-5+5-5+5-5+-+5-5+5-5++


----------



## footbear (2010 Augusztus 2)

fgrtrtfgsdfasdffgrtwet


----------



## footbear (2010 Augusztus 2)

333333333333333333333333333333333v
333333333333333333333333333333333v
333333333333333333333333333333333v
333333333333333333333333333333333v
333333333333333333333333333333333v
333333333333333333333333333333333v
333333333333333333333333333333333v
333333333333333333333333333333333v
333333333333333333333333333333333v
333333333333333333333333333333333v
333333333333333333333333333333333v


----------



## footbear (2010 Augusztus 2)

22222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222


----------



## footbear (2010 Augusztus 2)

01111110111011010111011101111011011101101


----------



## footbear (2010 Augusztus 2)

0


----------



## györgyi72 (2010 Augusztus 2)

ez egy üzi


----------



## footbear (2010 Augusztus 2)

tutuka


----------



## footbear (2010 Augusztus 2)

mutuka


----------



## footbear (2010 Augusztus 2)

otyi-tyotyi ping-pong


----------



## footbear (2010 Augusztus 2)

bakker, már 25-öt hozzászóltam


----------



## footbear (2010 Augusztus 2)

és még mindig nem engedi amit szeretnék


----------



## ALKUSZ (2010 Augusztus 2)

*jelen 1*

jelen1


----------



## ALKUSZ (2010 Augusztus 2)

*jelen*

jeleen2


----------



## ALKUSZ (2010 Augusztus 2)

*jelen*

jeleeen3


----------



## ALKUSZ (2010 Augusztus 2)

*jelen*

jeleeeen4


----------



## ALKUSZ (2010 Augusztus 2)

*jelen*

jeleeeeen5


----------



## ALKUSZ (2010 Augusztus 2)

*jelen*

jeleeeeeeen6


----------



## ALKUSZ (2010 Augusztus 2)

*jelen*

jeleeeeeeen7


----------



## ALKUSZ (2010 Augusztus 2)

*jelen*

jeleeeeeeeen8


----------



## ALKUSZ (2010 Augusztus 2)

*jelen*

jeleeeeeeeeen9


----------



## ALKUSZ (2010 Augusztus 2)

*jelen10*

jelen10


----------



## lili14 (2010 Augusztus 2)

szia


----------



## lili14 (2010 Augusztus 2)

hello


----------



## lili14 (2010 Augusztus 2)

juj


----------



## lili14 (2010 Augusztus 2)

figyelj


----------



## lili14 (2010 Augusztus 2)

ez nagyon szuper


----------



## lili14 (2010 Augusztus 2)

:d


----------



## lili14 (2010 Augusztus 2)

bibibibíííííííí


----------



## lili14 (2010 Augusztus 2)

blabla


----------



## lili14 (2010 Augusztus 2)

upsz


----------



## lili14 (2010 Augusztus 2)

641378410ö9


----------



## lili14 (2010 Augusztus 2)

nem tudom


----------



## lili14 (2010 Augusztus 2)

itt vagyok szép jó napot mindenkinek!!!!


----------



## lili14 (2010 Augusztus 2)

0


----------



## lili14 (2010 Augusztus 2)

asztaaaaa paszta cipőpaszta


----------



## lili14 (2010 Augusztus 2)

én vagyok a megmentő


----------



## lili14 (2010 Augusztus 2)

tudom h hülyének néztek de muszály írnom valamit és csak a hülyeség jut eszembe


----------



## lili14 (2010 Augusztus 2)

nem tudom minek ez a sz*r de már kivan vele a tököm


----------



## lili14 (2010 Augusztus 2)

már csak 3


----------



## lili14 (2010 Augusztus 2)

nem vagyok ideges nem vagyok ideges neeeeem


----------



## lili14 (2010 Augusztus 2)

hahahahah már csak 2


----------



## lili14 (2010 Augusztus 2)

és ennyi """""


----------



## zsiroskalacs (2010 Augusztus 2)

Én is jelen!


----------



## zsiroskalacs (2010 Augusztus 2)

És éppen írok!


----------



## zsiroskalacs (2010 Augusztus 2)

Habár fogalmam sincs, mit kellene.


----------



## zsiroskalacs (2010 Augusztus 2)

Valójában az e-bookok miatt regeltem, de legalább nem félek bevallani


----------



## zsiroskalacs (2010 Augusztus 2)

És természetesen ez úton fogadja a Tisztelt Szervezőség bocsánatért esedezésem, melynek zálogát, egy hattőgyű tehenet, már postára is adtam,


----------



## zsiroskalacs (2010 Augusztus 2)

habár elég nehéz volt beszuszakolni a borítékba.


----------



## zsiroskalacs (2010 Augusztus 2)

E monológom nem kíván senki kárára válni, habár feltételezhetően lehengerlő mondattani atomcsapásaival kivívja a többség figyelmét, mely ugyanazon többség egyúttal előadásom közvetlen konzekvenciájaként már el is indult háztartási szeneslapátjáért, azzal a feltett szándékkal, hogy engem arra rátegyen, avagy a lapátot tegye reám.


----------



## zsiroskalacs (2010 Augusztus 2)

Még 4 poszt, és meghasonlok a Valhöllel.


----------



## violatri (2010 Augusztus 2)

Sziasztok!
Nekem is a könyvek kellenek, ezért is írok.


----------



## violatri (2010 Augusztus 2)

Bár igazából nem tudom mennyi hozzászólásnál tartok. Hiába, sosem volt erősségem a matematika.


----------



## violatri (2010 Augusztus 2)

Akkor sem, ha ki van írva minden üzenet mellé. Eléggé kétlem, hogy még csak ennyit küldtem el.


----------



## lilpu (2010 Augusztus 2)

megjöttem


----------



## lilpu (2010 Augusztus 2)

helló belló


----------



## lilpu (2010 Augusztus 2)

nem semmi ami itt megy


----------



## lilpu (2010 Augusztus 2)

meleg van


----------



## lilpu (2010 Augusztus 2)

amugy könyveket töltenék le, én is


----------



## lilpu (2010 Augusztus 2)

nemtom erre mi szükség, de jó móka


----------



## lilpu (2010 Augusztus 2)

breee bree bree eeeee eee eebreebrbeerbbrrreeee eee bree breee bree breee bre bre bre brreeeee


----------



## violatri (2010 Augusztus 2)

Jaj még mindig egy csomót kéne írni.


----------



## violatri (2010 Augusztus 2)

egyébként még ráadásul két napot várni is kell?


----------



## violatri (2010 Augusztus 2)

Pedig már úgy szeretnék letölteni egy könyvet.


----------



## violatri (2010 Augusztus 2)

Remélem jó lesz a link, mert különben nem sok értelme lesz annak, hogy ide írogatok, hacsak az nem , hogy gyakorlom egy kicsit a gépelést.


----------



## laci0629 (2010 Augusztus 2)

:!:


lilpu írta:


> breee bree bree eeeee eee eebreebrbeerbbrrreeee eee bree breee bree breee bre bre bre brreeeee


----------



## angyalkám (2010 Augusztus 2)

*angyalkám*

kiss Helló sziasztok! Egy képet küldök hogy viduljatok fel!


----------



## Apróbojtorján (2010 Augusztus 2)

*Sziasztok!*

Még mindig hiányzik egy hozzászólásom. Ha jól számolom most megvan az utólsó. Mindenkinek jó gyüjtögetést kívánok!


----------



## agyaggalamb (2010 Augusztus 2)

gyűjtögetek


----------



## agyaggalamb (2010 Augusztus 2)

szavakat


----------



## agyaggalamb (2010 Augusztus 2)

betűket


----------



## agyaggalamb (2010 Augusztus 2)

a mondat...


----------



## agyaggalamb (2010 Augusztus 2)

... ide


----------



## agyaggalamb (2010 Augusztus 2)

... pazarlás


----------



## agyaggalamb (2010 Augusztus 2)

így...


----------



## agyaggalamb (2010 Augusztus 2)

hát...


----------



## agyaggalamb (2010 Augusztus 2)

maradnak...


----------



## agyaggalamb (2010 Augusztus 2)

a...


----------



## agyaggalamb (2010 Augusztus 2)

karakterek


----------



## agyaggalamb (2010 Augusztus 2)

számok...


----------



## agyaggalamb (2010 Augusztus 2)

betűk...


----------



## agyaggalamb (2010 Augusztus 2)

írásjelek...


----------



## agyaggalamb (2010 Augusztus 2)

még...


----------



## agyaggalamb (2010 Augusztus 2)

három...


----------



## agyaggalamb (2010 Augusztus 2)

kell...


----------



## agyaggalamb (2010 Augusztus 2)

s vége


----------



## hope77 (2010 Augusztus 2)

nekem tuti megvan a 20 de még mindig kiirja!Miért?


----------



## gabenka1982 (2010 Augusztus 2)

hello


----------



## gabenka1982 (2010 Augusztus 2)

az gáz


----------



## gabenka1982 (2010 Augusztus 2)

kell még egy szó


----------



## winie (2010 Augusztus 2)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Nostradamus (2010 Augusztus 2)

69


----------



## gabenka1982 (2010 Augusztus 2)

szia Hope


----------



## gabenka1982 (2010 Augusztus 2)

még mindig


----------



## gabenka1982 (2010 Augusztus 2)

senki ?


----------



## gabenka1982 (2010 Augusztus 2)

megvan


----------



## Beus. (2010 Augusztus 2)

Hi,
valaki?


----------



## Beus. (2010 Augusztus 2)

De jo neked megvan


----------



## Beus. (2010 Augusztus 2)

Nemsoka nekem is...


----------



## Beus. (2010 Augusztus 2)

Aztan indul a feltoltes es letoltes..


----------



## Beus. (2010 Augusztus 2)

Te is probalkozol?Hol tartasz?


----------



## Beus. (2010 Augusztus 2)

Kitartas..


----------



## Beus. (2010 Augusztus 2)

Smile


----------



## Beus. (2010 Augusztus 2)

Mar csak 5..


----------



## Beus. (2010 Augusztus 2)

Te kesz vagy?


----------



## Beus. (2010 Augusztus 2)

Mindjart en is..


----------



## Beus. (2010 Augusztus 2)

Eleg pocsek az ido itt BC-ben sajna


----------



## Beus. (2010 Augusztus 2)

Es Torontoba?


----------



## Beus. (2010 Augusztus 2)

Es kesz!Megvan!Hurra!


----------



## gabenka1982 (2010 Augusztus 2)

jelen


----------



## agyaggalamb (2010 Augusztus 2)

21


----------



## winie (2010 Augusztus 2)

42


----------



## kia48 (2010 Augusztus 2)

*Hej-haj*



Lonelyangel írta:


> Szia!
> 
> Egy verzióm nekem is van. Eléggé hasonlatos az eredetihez...
> 
> Üdv.



Ez nekem is kellene...


KIA


----------



## kia48 (2010 Augusztus 2)

linuska írta:


> _*AJO1NEK !!!!!!!hali remélem tudod használni
> Valakinek FÁRAO:CSEND ÉVE MID??????????????
> FONTOS LENNE KÖSZI
> *_​



Köszi, nekem is jó...

KIA


----------



## kia48 (2010 Augusztus 2)

linuska írta:


> _*AJO1NEK !!!!!!!hali remélem tudod használni
> Valakinek FÁRAO:CSEND ÉVE MID??????????????
> FONTOS LENNE KÖSZI
> *_​



Kiuráyl...


KIA


----------



## kia48 (2010 Augusztus 2)

ajo1 írta:


> p.mobil zold,bibor es fekete midi mp3 koszi



Es a zenemindenkinekakikeres.hu - n...
KIA


----------



## kia48 (2010 Augusztus 2)

Zsolti93 írta:


> Sziasztok kedves zenész kollégák megköszönöm mindazoknak akik eddig teljesítették a kéréseimet.Megint egy kéréssel fordulok hozzátok!Nekem a PIROS SZÍV FEHÉR HÓ ZÖLD LEVÉL C. szám szöveges midije kellene.
> 
> Akinek meg legyen szíves töltse fel!!
> 
> ...



Sajnos, csak mq4-ben van meg, de az nagyobb felbontás...

KIA


----------



## kia48 (2010 Augusztus 2)

hosszika írta:


> Egyházi énekek



Köszönöm:

KIA


----------



## kia48 (2010 Augusztus 2)

JJJani írta:


> Charlie: Az otthon az valami más, és Skandináv éjszakák midi



Köszi:

KIA


----------



## kia48 (2010 Augusztus 2)

JJJani írta:


> Ruzsa Magdi Gábriel mid



Köszi:

KIA


----------



## kia48 (2010 Augusztus 2)

JJJani írta:


> Tibó midi



De jó...

KIA


----------



## kia48 (2010 Augusztus 2)

DrMolnár írta:


> Hungária - Twist miniszter.mp3 eredeti csak neked



Sajnos csak mq4-ben van meg...

KIA


----------



## kia48 (2010 Augusztus 2)

Szasza620 írta:


> Sziasztok,
> 
> csatoltam a VB zenéjét
> 
> ui: ha valakinek megvan a Piros színű ruha c. dal midiben azt megköszönném



Megvolt, de kitöröltem... Bocsi:

KIA


----------



## kia48 (2010 Augusztus 2)

ritchi írta:


> \\m/
> 
> ÉJJEL ÉRKEZEM, GYERE ŐRÜLT, A KÖR.



De jó!!!


KIA


----------



## assos (2010 Augusztus 2)

Udv mindenkinek


----------



## assos (2010 Augusztus 2)

Kosz a segitseget Kata/Anyoka


----------



## bettiyke (2010 Augusztus 2)

Hello mindenki!


----------



## assos (2010 Augusztus 2)

mar megint meleg van


----------



## assos (2010 Augusztus 2)

Hello bettyke


----------



## Henrik_24 (2010 Augusztus 2)

hello


----------



## assos (2010 Augusztus 2)

lassan kuszok folfele


----------



## Henrik_24 (2010 Augusztus 2)

22:00 már csak 17 hsz xD


----------



## Henrik_24 (2010 Augusztus 2)

látom sokan küszködnek ezzel xD


----------



## assos (2010 Augusztus 2)

szia


----------



## Henrik_24 (2010 Augusztus 2)

a cél szentesiti az eszközt


----------



## assos (2010 Augusztus 2)

hat igen


----------



## Henrik_24 (2010 Augusztus 2)

vicces hogy csináltak egy foruot csak a 20 hsz-nek


----------



## assos (2010 Augusztus 2)

de mar csak 11


----------



## Henrik_24 (2010 Augusztus 2)

te mit szeretnél ?


----------



## Henrik_24 (2010 Augusztus 2)

nem látom az uj hsz-eket ^o)


----------



## Henrik_24 (2010 Augusztus 2)

megvannak


----------



## assos (2010 Augusztus 2)

lasan de biztosan


----------



## assos (2010 Augusztus 2)

na meg 8


----------



## Henrik_24 (2010 Augusztus 2)

már csak pár hsz és 48 óra


----------



## Henrik_24 (2010 Augusztus 2)

22: 13 és még kb 16 hsz keell


----------



## assos (2010 Augusztus 2)

kuzdeni kell


----------



## assos (2010 Augusztus 2)

csak elore


----------



## Henrik_24 (2010 Augusztus 2)

lonely i'm mister lonely hszt kell irni jajaja dom xD


----------



## Henrik_24 (2010 Augusztus 2)

assos neked is kell még a 48 órás várakozás?


----------



## assos (2010 Augusztus 2)

mar csak negy es kesz


----------



## assos (2010 Augusztus 2)

nem hiszem


----------



## assos (2010 Augusztus 2)

mar meg volt


----------



## Jack Stuckers (2010 Augusztus 2)

hej rutyutyu


----------



## Jack Stuckers (2010 Augusztus 2)

sose lesz ez 20


----------



## assos (2010 Augusztus 2)

mar latom a celt


----------



## Jack Stuckers (2010 Augusztus 2)

na


----------



## Henrik_24 (2010 Augusztus 2)

akkor csak én várok még két napot  segáz


----------



## Jack Stuckers (2010 Augusztus 2)

nemsokara


----------



## assos (2010 Augusztus 2)

kitartas


----------



## Jack Stuckers (2010 Augusztus 2)

meglesz


----------



## Jack Stuckers (2010 Augusztus 2)

20/5 megvan ez a hatodik ez a negyede vagy mi


----------



## Henrik_24 (2010 Augusztus 2)

már csak 5


----------



## Jack Stuckers (2010 Augusztus 2)

ééééééés7


----------



## Jack Stuckers (2010 Augusztus 2)

mozart goló


----------



## assos (2010 Augusztus 2)

na ez osze jot


----------



## Henrik_24 (2010 Augusztus 2)

már majdnem fél órája szenvedek 20 hsz-szel xD


----------



## Jack Stuckers (2010 Augusztus 2)

amarha demegijedtem


----------



## assos (2010 Augusztus 2)

gyere henrik itt a cel


----------



## Jack Stuckers (2010 Augusztus 2)

valami nekirepült az ablaknak


----------



## Henrik_24 (2010 Augusztus 2)

miért csatlakoztattok? am


----------



## Jack Stuckers (2010 Augusztus 2)

ls ma verekedtek a cseresznyek, minden csont eltört 100 ciganynak


----------



## Henrik_24 (2010 Augusztus 2)

thx assos hogy melettem áltál xD


----------



## Jack Stuckers (2010 Augusztus 2)

aztaaa


----------



## Jack Stuckers (2010 Augusztus 2)

desokat kell ezzel szarakodni


----------



## assos (2010 Augusztus 2)

na osze jon ?


----------



## Henrik_24 (2010 Augusztus 2)

már csak 1 xD


----------



## Jack Stuckers (2010 Augusztus 2)

juken sztap dö mósön of dö ósön


----------



## Henrik_24 (2010 Augusztus 2)

vége  csak ne kéne aza rohadt 2 napos várakozás... :\


----------



## Jack Stuckers (2010 Augusztus 2)

75 szazalek


----------



## assos (2010 Augusztus 2)

szivesen tettem egyut konyeb volt


----------



## Jack Stuckers (2010 Augusztus 2)

16


----------



## Jack Stuckers (2010 Augusztus 2)

tizenhéééééééét


----------



## assos (2010 Augusztus 2)

az mar nem sok 48-ora


----------



## Jack Stuckers (2010 Augusztus 2)

18 hujaj minnyáé finis


----------



## Jack Stuckers (2010 Augusztus 2)

tizenkileeeeeeeeeeeeenc jeeeeeeee


----------



## Jack Stuckers (2010 Augusztus 2)

éééééés megvaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaan!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## assos (2010 Augusztus 2)

na azt hiszem lassan szunya


----------



## EZERJO08 (2010 Augusztus 2)

üdv ,mindekinek ebbenen a topicban, nekem tetszik és sok hasznos info van rajta
syasztok


----------



## EZERJO08 (2010 Augusztus 2)

Sziasztok,nagyon örülök hogy rátaláltam erre az oldalra és azon belül erre a topicra. Végigbogarásztam a fórumot és számomra sok értékes infóra (kottára ) leltem.lelkes amatőrzenész vagyok a magyar nóta a mulatós de egyáltalán a zene elkötelezett híve.magam is gyűjtöm ill.használom ezeket a kottákat elsősorban a magam szórakoztatására...ezért magyarnóta,mulatós operett,cigánynóták... Kottáit...ha töltötök fel megköszönöm. Köszönöm a segítséget


----------



## nemesszabi (2010 Augusztus 3)

*ez igazz*

tényleg


----------



## nemesszabi (2010 Augusztus 3)

:d


----------



## nemesszabi (2010 Augusztus 3)

jelen


----------



## nemesszabi (2010 Augusztus 3)

jelen2


----------



## nemesszabi (2010 Augusztus 3)

jelen3


----------



## nemesszabi (2010 Augusztus 3)

jelen4


----------



## nemesszabi (2010 Augusztus 3)

jelen 5


----------



## Brook (2010 Augusztus 3)

Én


----------



## Brook (2010 Augusztus 3)

Meginén


----------



## Agenta (2010 Augusztus 3)

Eccer régen (2006) már meg volt a 20, de most kezdhetem újra  [feledékenység  ]

1.


----------



## Agenta (2010 Augusztus 3)

harmadik


----------



## Agenta (2010 Augusztus 3)

negyedik



















 túl gyors vagyok a 20 mp-es szabályhoz


----------



## Agenta (2010 Augusztus 3)

bocsesz ... még mindíg csak 6


----------



## Agenta (2010 Augusztus 3)

8


----------



## Agenta (2010 Augusztus 3)

10


----------



## Agenta (2010 Augusztus 3)

12


----------



## Neménvoltam (2010 Augusztus 3)

Szép jó reggelt.


----------



## Neménvoltam (2010 Augusztus 3)

Egyszer csak meg lesz a 20.


----------



## Neménvoltam (2010 Augusztus 3)

9


----------



## Neménvoltam (2010 Augusztus 3)

11


----------



## tope2006 (2010 Augusztus 3)

Én is itt vagyok, ez a hamadik


----------



## tope2006 (2010 Augusztus 3)

a magyar igazság +1


----------



## tope2006 (2010 Augusztus 3)

A harmadik prim szám


----------



## tope2006 (2010 Augusztus 3)

Ennyit rúgtunk az angoloknak.


----------



## tope2006 (2010 Augusztus 3)

A gonoszok is ennyien vannak.


----------



## tope2006 (2010 Augusztus 3)

Ez a kerület a BP-i Harlem


----------



## tope2006 (2010 Augusztus 3)

Ez és fél Kim Basinger egyik filmje


----------



## tope2006 (2010 Augusztus 3)

.... Kicsi Indián


----------



## tope2006 (2010 Augusztus 3)

Eleven Center a XI. kerületben


----------



## tope2006 (2010 Augusztus 3)

XII. kerület


----------



## tope2006 (2010 Augusztus 3)

10 + a magyar igazság


----------



## tope2006 (2010 Augusztus 3)

egyessel kezdődik és négyessel végződik


----------



## tope2006 (2010 Augusztus 3)

Ilyen még úgysem volt :15


----------



## tope2006 (2010 Augusztus 3)

16


----------



## tope2006 (2010 Augusztus 3)

Ez a tizenhetedik "hozzászólás"


----------



## tope2006 (2010 Augusztus 3)

Nagykorú lettem.


----------



## Gépnarancs (2010 Augusztus 3)

Köszi szépen Melitta!


----------



## tope2006 (2010 Augusztus 3)

tizenkilenc


----------



## tope2006 (2010 Augusztus 3)

húsz, és most megyek letölteni.


----------



## tope2006 (2010 Augusztus 3)

Elszámoltam magam.


----------



## habcsaj (2010 Augusztus 3)

Sziasztok én is elkezdek gyűjtögetni...


----------



## habcsaj (2010 Augusztus 3)

2


----------



## habcsaj (2010 Augusztus 3)

a topicban váltva: 4


----------



## habcsaj (2010 Augusztus 3)

javítás: a 2 topicban 
6


----------



## habcsaj (2010 Augusztus 3)

8


----------



## habcsaj (2010 Augusztus 3)

10


----------



## habcsaj (2010 Augusztus 3)

12


----------



## habcsaj (2010 Augusztus 3)

14


----------



## habcsaj (2010 Augusztus 3)

16


----------



## habcsaj (2010 Augusztus 3)

18


----------



## habcsaj (2010 Augusztus 3)

20


----------



## bordorka (2010 Augusztus 3)

*Gyűjtés*

Sziasztok!

Az egyes bejegyzések és idézetek "megköszönése" nem számít hozzászólásnak?


----------



## bordorka (2010 Augusztus 3)

*amatőr*

Egy igazi amatőrrel van dolgotok, szóval ha lehet, válaszoljon egy rutinosabb valaki. Köszi előre is a segítséget!


----------



## bordorka (2010 Augusztus 3)

Ha gyűjtögetni kell, legyen egy vers.


----------



## bordorka (2010 Augusztus 3)

*Gyűjtés*

A lábujjhegyre ágaskodó


----------



## bordorka (2010 Augusztus 3)

nem áll sokáig


----------



## bordorka (2010 Augusztus 3)

a nagy léptekkel rohanó


----------



## bordorka (2010 Augusztus 3)

nem megy sokáig


----------



## bordorka (2010 Augusztus 3)

a fényben -álló


----------



## bordorka (2010 Augusztus 3)

nem lesz fényes,


----------



## bordorka (2010 Augusztus 3)

a magát-hirdető


----------



## bordorka (2010 Augusztus 3)

nem lesz híres,


----------



## bordorka (2010 Augusztus 3)

a magát-dicsérő


----------



## bordorka (2010 Augusztus 3)

nem lesz dicső


----------



## bordorka (2010 Augusztus 3)

a magát-kínáló


----------



## bordorka (2010 Augusztus 3)

nem lesz vezető.


----------



## bordorka (2010 Augusztus 3)

Ezek az _út_-on:


----------



## bordorka (2010 Augusztus 3)

rohadék, hulladék


----------



## bordorka (2010 Augusztus 3)

utálkozva elkerülik,


----------



## bordorka (2010 Augusztus 3)

az _út_-on járó rá se lép.


----------



## bordorka (2010 Augusztus 3)

Tao Te King


----------



## tomidi (2010 Augusztus 3)

Tomi jelen


----------



## tomidi (2010 Augusztus 3)

2 tomi jelen


----------



## tomidi (2010 Augusztus 3)

az _út_-on járó rá se lép.próbálkozok méág1x.


----------



## tomidi (2010 Augusztus 3)

és akkor most hogy lesz?


----------



## kmaresz (2010 Augusztus 3)

*cél a 20*

cél a 20


----------



## kmaresz (2010 Augusztus 3)

*20*

20 kell


----------



## kmaresz (2010 Augusztus 3)

Balatonakali a világ közepe!


----------



## kmaresz (2010 Augusztus 3)

Éljen a Balaton!


----------



## kmaresz (2010 Augusztus 3)

Tihany, Füred


----------



## kmaresz (2010 Augusztus 3)

Csopak, Alsóörs


----------



## kmaresz (2010 Augusztus 3)

Balatonalmádi, Balatonfűzfő


----------



## kmaresz (2010 Augusztus 3)

Balatonaliga, Balatonszabadi


----------



## kmaresz (2010 Augusztus 3)

Siófok, Zamárdi


----------



## kmaresz (2010 Augusztus 3)

Balatonföldvár, Balatonszemes


----------



## kmaresz (2010 Augusztus 3)

Balatonlelle, Balatonboglár


----------



## kmaresz (2010 Augusztus 3)

Balatonmáriafürdő, Bélatelep


----------



## kmaresz (2010 Augusztus 3)

Fonyód, Balatonfenyves


----------



## kmaresz (2010 Augusztus 3)

Balatonberény, Balatonszentgyörgy


----------



## kmaresz (2010 Augusztus 3)

Keszthely, Gyenesdiás


----------



## kmaresz (2010 Augusztus 3)

Vonyarcvashegy, Balatongyörök


----------



## kmaresz (2010 Augusztus 3)

Szigliget, Badacsony


----------



## kmaresz (2010 Augusztus 3)

Badacsonytomaj, Badacsonyörs


----------



## kmaresz (2010 Augusztus 3)

Révfülöp, Szepezd


----------



## Milano (2010 Augusztus 3)

Balatonboglár,Fonyód


----------



## Milano (2010 Augusztus 3)

kilen


----------



## Milano (2010 Augusztus 3)

tíz


----------



## Milano (2010 Augusztus 3)

Már csak 10 kell  ------>11


----------



## Milano (2010 Augusztus 3)

tizenkettő....12


----------



## Milano (2010 Augusztus 3)

13


----------



## Milano (2010 Augusztus 3)

tizennnnnnnnégy


----------



## Milano (2010 Augusztus 3)

tizen5


----------



## Milano (2010 Augusztus 3)

még 5


----------



## Milano (2010 Augusztus 3)

4...


----------



## Milano (2010 Augusztus 3)

18


----------



## Milano (2010 Augusztus 3)

19


----------



## Milano (2010 Augusztus 3)

20húsz 20 húsz 20 húsz 20!!!!!


----------



## t0m1 (2010 Augusztus 3)

szia


----------



## t0m1 (2010 Augusztus 3)

2


----------



## t0m1 (2010 Augusztus 3)

3


----------



## t0m1 (2010 Augusztus 3)

4


----------



## t0m1 (2010 Augusztus 3)

5


----------



## t0m1 (2010 Augusztus 3)

6


----------



## t0m1 (2010 Augusztus 3)

7


----------



## t0m1 (2010 Augusztus 3)

8


----------



## t0m1 (2010 Augusztus 3)

9


----------



## t0m1 (2010 Augusztus 3)

10


----------



## t0m1 (2010 Augusztus 3)

11


----------



## t0m1 (2010 Augusztus 3)

12


----------



## t0m1 (2010 Augusztus 3)

13


----------



## t0m1 (2010 Augusztus 3)

14


----------



## t0m1 (2010 Augusztus 3)

15


----------



## t0m1 (2010 Augusztus 3)

16


----------



## t0m1 (2010 Augusztus 3)

17


----------



## t0m1 (2010 Augusztus 3)

18


----------



## t0m1 (2010 Augusztus 3)

19


----------



## t0m1 (2010 Augusztus 3)

20


----------



## milan.smoke (2010 Augusztus 3)

2


----------



## milan.smoke (2010 Augusztus 3)

3


----------



## milan.smoke (2010 Augusztus 3)

4


----------



## milan.smoke (2010 Augusztus 3)

5


----------



## milan.smoke (2010 Augusztus 3)

6


----------



## milan.smoke (2010 Augusztus 3)

7


----------



## milan.smoke (2010 Augusztus 3)

8


----------



## milan.smoke (2010 Augusztus 3)

9


----------



## milan.smoke (2010 Augusztus 3)

10


----------



## milan.smoke (2010 Augusztus 3)

11


----------



## milan.smoke (2010 Augusztus 3)

12


----------



## Mesi92 (2010 Augusztus 3)

sziasztok P


----------



## milan.smoke (2010 Augusztus 3)

13


----------



## milan.smoke (2010 Augusztus 3)

14


----------



## milan.smoke (2010 Augusztus 3)

15


----------



## MalterEgon (2010 Augusztus 3)

*na..*

10 dolog, amiért érdemes kanadainak lenni

1. Még mindig jobb, mint amerikainak lenni.
2. Az egyetlen ország a világon, amely történelme folyamán megtámadta az USA-t, szarrá lõtte a
fõvárosukat, majd utána porig égette.
3. Egész évben játszhatsz jégkorongot kint a szabadban.
4. Az egyetlen ország a világon, amely történelme folyamán megtámadta az USA-t, szarrá lõtte a
fõvárosukat, majd utána porig égette.
5. Sehol máshol nem csinálhatod meg, hogy kajakozol 1600 km-t anélkül, hogy találkoznál emberrel.
6. Csak itt teheted meg ebben a két hivatalos nyelvet bíró országban, hogy olyan ember lehet a
miniszterelnök, aki egyiket se beszéli normálisan.
7. Az egyetlen ország a világon, amely történelme folyamán megtámadta az USA-t, szarrá lõtte a
fõvárosukat, majd utána porig égette.
8. Tetõcserép helyett bevonhatod a házad tetejét lelõtt grizzly-medvék bundájával.
9. Mindenki lehet eszkimó, ha akar.
10. Az egyetlen ország a világon, amely történelme folyamán megtámadta az USA-t, szarrá lõtte a
fõvárosukat, majd utána porig égette.


----------



## milan.smoke (2010 Augusztus 3)

16


----------



## milan.smoke (2010 Augusztus 3)

17


----------



## milan.smoke (2010 Augusztus 3)

18


----------



## milan.smoke (2010 Augusztus 3)

19


----------



## milan.smoke (2010 Augusztus 3)

20


----------



## milan.smoke (2010 Augusztus 3)

21


----------



## milan.smoke (2010 Augusztus 3)

22


----------



## bajkagabi (2010 Augusztus 3)

hehe,ez jóó  akkor én is jelen


----------



## Szilvi8105 (2010 Augusztus 3)

Helló mindenki! Két fiam van és sokat játszunk együtt a kicsinek ez a kedvence: 
Sorba felállni kis madarak, lökni előre a karokat most fel az égbe, most meg le csípőre téve gugolj le! Olyanok vagyunk mint a kis törpék icipici csöpnyi emberkék, de jövőre már többet eszünk óriás emberek leszünk.


----------



## Zsuazsu (2010 Augusztus 3)

Üdvözlök mindenkit! Örülök annak, hogy tagja lehetek a közösségnek. Minden jót kívánok a fórumozóknak!


----------



## Judy2010 (2010 Augusztus 3)

Sziasztok! Nagyon tetszik ez az oldal. Már régóta szerettem volna regizni, de csak most sikerült. Nagyon örülök, hogy itt lehetek!


----------



## straubildi (2010 Augusztus 3)

Szép napot mindenkinek, új vagyok, remélem csatlakozhatok.


----------



## szokolradio (2010 Augusztus 3)

Hali


----------



## Eprom (2010 Augusztus 3)

Sziasztok


----------



## kristal (2010 Augusztus 3)

Sziasztok!


----------



## kristal (2010 Augusztus 3)

Sziasztok


----------



## kristal (2010 Augusztus 3)

Jó hogy van ez a fórum


----------



## tikriszti (2010 Augusztus 3)

hello mindenkinek és szép estét


----------



## kristal (2010 Augusztus 3)

17


----------



## kristal (2010 Augusztus 3)

16


----------



## kristal (2010 Augusztus 3)

15


----------



## tikriszti (2010 Augusztus 3)

érdekes ez a fórum, de én még nem nagyon ismerem


----------



## tikriszti (2010 Augusztus 3)

úgy látom sok mindent meg lehet találni ezen az oldalon


----------



## ijaszgabi (2010 Augusztus 3)

*Szent István ünnepe*

Nemsokára itt van államalapító _Szent István ünnepe_, amely a hagyomány szerint egyben az új kenyér napja nemzeti ünnep. Erről a jeles ünnepről egész napos rendezvénnyel megemlékezünk a szabolcsi honfoglalás kori Földvárban 2010. augusztus 20 - án, melyre minden érdeklődőt szeretettel várunk!


----------



## kristal (2010 Augusztus 3)

.....


----------



## kristal (2010 Augusztus 3)

Régen regisztráltam de még nem használtam eddig.


----------



## kristal (2010 Augusztus 3)

De majd mostantól.


----------



## kristal (2010 Augusztus 3)

9


----------



## kristal (2010 Augusztus 3)

8


----------



## kristal (2010 Augusztus 3)

7


----------



## kristal (2010 Augusztus 3)

6


----------



## kristal (2010 Augusztus 3)

5


----------



## kristal (2010 Augusztus 3)

4


----------



## kristal (2010 Augusztus 3)

3


----------



## kristal (2010 Augusztus 3)

2


----------



## kristal (2010 Augusztus 3)




----------



## f11986 (2010 Augusztus 3)

sziasztok


----------



## f11986 (2010 Augusztus 3)

halihó


----------



## f11986 (2010 Augusztus 3)

szevasz


----------



## f11986 (2010 Augusztus 3)

üvegtigris 1 filmzene kellene


----------



## f11986 (2010 Augusztus 3)

király az oldal


----------



## f11986 (2010 Augusztus 3)

1


----------



## f11986 (2010 Augusztus 3)

2


----------



## f11986 (2010 Augusztus 3)

3


----------



## f11986 (2010 Augusztus 3)

4


----------



## f11986 (2010 Augusztus 3)

5


----------



## lenonx (2010 Augusztus 3)

szép próbálkozás


----------



## lenonx (2010 Augusztus 3)

1es


----------



## lenonx (2010 Augusztus 3)

lehet 2es


----------



## lenonx (2010 Augusztus 3)

3as alá?


----------



## lenonx (2010 Augusztus 3)

4est javaslok


----------



## lenonx (2010 Augusztus 3)

legyen inkább 5ös


----------



## lenonx (2010 Augusztus 3)

megáll az ész


----------



## lenonx (2010 Augusztus 3)

szuper megoldás


----------



## lenonx (2010 Augusztus 3)

lécci lécci


----------



## lenonx (2010 Augusztus 3)

meg lesz ez


----------



## lenonx (2010 Augusztus 3)

most?


----------



## Solymika (2010 Augusztus 3)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg



Sziasztok!


----------



## lenonx (2010 Augusztus 3)

a kutya vacsorája


----------



## lenonx (2010 Augusztus 3)

szia


----------



## lenonx (2010 Augusztus 3)

hello1


----------



## lenonx (2010 Augusztus 3)

hello2


----------



## lenonx (2010 Augusztus 3)

hello3


----------



## lenonx (2010 Augusztus 3)

hello4


----------



## lenonx (2010 Augusztus 3)

hello5


----------



## lenonx (2010 Augusztus 3)

hello6


----------



## lenonx (2010 Augusztus 3)

hello7


----------



## lenonx (2010 Augusztus 3)

hello8


----------



## Bulopapa (2010 Augusztus 3)

nekem már megvan a 20 hozzászólás mégsem enged tölteni.... (


----------



## lenonx (2010 Augusztus 3)

hello9


----------



## lenonx (2010 Augusztus 3)

hello10


----------



## lenonx (2010 Augusztus 3)

hello11


----------



## lenonx (2010 Augusztus 3)

hello12


----------



## lenonx (2010 Augusztus 3)

hello13


----------



## Bulopapa (2010 Augusztus 3)

plusz a 2 napos regisztráció is régen megvan már....


----------



## lenonx (2010 Augusztus 3)

hello14


----------



## Bulopapa (2010 Augusztus 3)

hello 14


----------



## lenonx (2010 Augusztus 3)

hello15 . de időtöltésnek remek


----------



## lenonx (2010 Augusztus 3)

hello16.


----------



## Bulopapa (2010 Augusztus 3)

hello 15


----------



## lenonx (2010 Augusztus 3)

hello17


----------



## lenonx (2010 Augusztus 3)

hello18


----------



## lenonx (2010 Augusztus 3)

hello19


----------



## lenonx (2010 Augusztus 3)

hello20


----------



## lenonx (2010 Augusztus 3)

persze DL nem megy. mára ennyi elég lesz


----------



## Benibubu (2010 Augusztus 3)

helo


----------



## attika70 (2010 Augusztus 3)

Köszi


----------



## Mimi07 (2010 Augusztus 3)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Mimi07 (2010 Augusztus 3)

Érdekes, hogy megvan már a 20 hsz-em, mégis azt irja, hogy nem tölthetek le:-(


----------



## gyorsi (2010 Augusztus 3)

van 20 hozzászólásom és nem tudok letölteni:-(


----------



## tutyukám (2010 Augusztus 3)

Sziasztok


----------



## birogeri (2010 Augusztus 3)

Sziasztok


----------



## Dina66 (2010 Augusztus 3)

nem semmi lehetőség, köszi


----------



## hiresj (2010 Augusztus 3)

érdemi hozzászólást?


----------



## hiresj (2010 Augusztus 3)

azt hittem, hogy ha régi a reg, akkor nincs gon


----------



## hiresj (2010 Augusztus 3)

de mégis kéri a 20 hszt


----------



## EZERJO08 (2010 Augusztus 3)

Köszönöm a lehetőséget ,örülök hogy itt lehetek veletek...


----------



## nostrdamus (2010 Augusztus 3)

Köszönjük a lehetőséget!


----------



## fintaze (2010 Augusztus 4)

*h*

halihó


----------



## fintaze (2010 Augusztus 4)

mégegyszer


----------



## fintaze (2010 Augusztus 4)

és ismételten


----------



## fintaze (2010 Augusztus 4)

ez így oké lesz?


----------



## fintaze (2010 Augusztus 4)

vajon?


----------



## fintaze (2010 Augusztus 4)

vagy mégsem


----------



## fintaze (2010 Augusztus 4)

kiderül hamar


----------



## fintaze (2010 Augusztus 4)

remélem


----------



## fintaze (2010 Augusztus 4)

hali


----------



## fintaze (2010 Augusztus 4)

és megint


----------



## fintaze (2010 Augusztus 4)

teljesen


----------



## fintaze (2010 Augusztus 4)

hülye


----------



## fintaze (2010 Augusztus 4)

vagyok?


----------



## fintaze (2010 Augusztus 4)

hogy


----------



## fintaze (2010 Augusztus 4)

így


----------



## fintaze (2010 Augusztus 4)

próbálkozom?


----------



## fintaze (2010 Augusztus 4)

vagy


----------



## fintaze (2010 Augusztus 4)

nem?


----------



## fintaze (2010 Augusztus 4)

na majd


----------



## fintaze (2010 Augusztus 4)

most


----------



## fintaze (2010 Augusztus 4)

kösziiii


----------



## ntakacs (2010 Augusztus 4)

nekem mar megvan a 20, megsem enged letolteni pl., miert?


----------



## piros55 (2010 Augusztus 4)

*Üdv. Mindenkinek !*


----------



## hiresj (2010 Augusztus 4)

Szép jó reggelt mindenkinek


----------



## hiresj (2010 Augusztus 4)

Nálatok is szépen süt a nap?


----------



## hiresj (2010 Augusztus 4)

Sajnos még nincs 20 hozzászólásom


----------



## hiresj (2010 Augusztus 4)

De igazán nem értem, hogy miért kell ez


----------



## hiresj (2010 Augusztus 4)

De biztos logikus oka van


----------



## hiresj (2010 Augusztus 4)

Egyébként egy kolleganőm ajálotta ezt az oldalt


----------



## hiresj (2010 Augusztus 4)

És tényleg nagyon jó oldal, el kell ismerni


----------



## hiresj (2010 Augusztus 4)

Csak ez a 20......


----------



## hiresj (2010 Augusztus 4)

Hááááááátt


----------



## hiresj (2010 Augusztus 4)

Amúgy nagyon kellene nekem egy könyv


----------



## hiresj (2010 Augusztus 4)

Többek között azért is vagyok itt


----------



## hiresj (2010 Augusztus 4)

A könyv cime:


----------



## hiresj (2010 Augusztus 4)

Az vagy amit megeszel


----------



## hiresj (2010 Augusztus 4)

Az irója: Gillian Mckeith


----------



## hiresj (2010 Augusztus 4)

Neki van a viasaton egy músora


----------



## hiresj (2010 Augusztus 4)

A mutasd a tányérod


----------



## hiresj (2010 Augusztus 4)

És ott mindig kövér embereket fogyaszt le 8 hét alatt


----------



## hiresj (2010 Augusztus 4)

Van aki akár 20 kilót is fogyott, és tök egészségesen


----------



## pjoz (2010 Augusztus 4)

*Üdvözlet.*

Üdvözlök mindenkit.


----------



## Zsofica (2010 Augusztus 4)

18


----------



## Zsofica (2010 Augusztus 4)

19


----------



## Zsofica (2010 Augusztus 4)

20


----------



## [email protected] (2010 Augusztus 4)

é-
áé-


----------



## [email protected] (2010 Augusztus 4)

áőáúpéú


----------



## bikerh (2010 Augusztus 4)

Köszi a segítséget!


----------



## tilona (2010 Augusztus 4)

Sok szeretettel üdvözlök mindenkit ! Dunakesziről


----------



## tilona (2010 Augusztus 4)

"Mindig jusson idő..


----------



## tilona (2010 Augusztus 4)

nevetni, mert ez a lélek legszebb zenéje.


----------



## tilona (2010 Augusztus 4)

Olvasni, mert ez a bölcsesség alapköve.


----------



## tilona (2010 Augusztus 4)

Dolgozni, mert ez a siker ára.


----------



## tilona (2010 Augusztus 4)

Játszani, mert ez az örök ifjúság titka.


----------



## tilona (2010 Augusztus 4)

Szeretetet adni, mert gyógyítja az embert,


----------



## tilona (2010 Augusztus 4)

azt is, aki adja és azt is aki kapja.


----------



## tilona (2010 Augusztus 4)

Egy pillanatnyi mosolyra,


----------



## tilona (2010 Augusztus 4)

mert ez az arc legszebb ékszere.


----------



## tilona (2010 Augusztus 4)

Néhány kedves szóra,


----------



## tilona (2010 Augusztus 4)

mert ezzel egymás számára


----------



## tilona (2010 Augusztus 4)

könyebbé tehetjük az életet."


----------



## tilona (2010 Augusztus 4)

Igyhát....


----------



## tilona (2010 Augusztus 4)

Most már remélem,


----------



## tilona (2010 Augusztus 4)

hogy


----------



## tilona (2010 Augusztus 4)

befogad ez a kedves


----------



## tilona (2010 Augusztus 4)

baráti társaság


----------



## tilona (2010 Augusztus 4)

és én ugyszintén


----------



## tilona (2010 Augusztus 4)

Barátokra lelhetek!


----------



## tilona (2010 Augusztus 4)

üdvözlet !!!


----------



## consono (2010 Augusztus 4)

Üdv mindenkinek.


----------



## konczus (2010 Augusztus 4)

jelen


----------



## konczus (2010 Augusztus 4)

jelen3


----------



## konczus (2010 Augusztus 4)

jelen 4


----------



## konczus (2010 Augusztus 4)

jelen 5


----------



## konczus (2010 Augusztus 4)

jelen 6


----------



## konczus (2010 Augusztus 4)

jelen 7


----------



## dolphin3 (2010 Augusztus 4)

p.s.anett írta:


> Én sajnos ezekben nem hiszek... Lehet működnek egy rövid ideig... inkább dumapartnereket lehet chaten találni.


 

Rendben ,meggyőztek .Most már menjenek,és kívülről gyakoroljanak rám némi nyomást.

(Franklin D. Roosevelt)


----------



## zenész86 (2010 Augusztus 4)

Szisztok!!

Én már 12 éve zenélek....vendéglátózunk.....lakodalmak stb......
éc szeretem a jó magyarnótákat.....
Nagyon örülök , hogy keresgélhetetk!!!


----------



## betti0929 (2010 Augusztus 4)

Sziasztok!


----------



## th91 (2010 Augusztus 4)

helo
kiss


----------



## Daerk (2010 Augusztus 4)

15 kell még


----------



## Daerk (2010 Augusztus 4)

14 kell még


----------



## Daerk (2010 Augusztus 4)

13 kell még


----------



## Daerk (2010 Augusztus 4)

12 kell még


----------



## Daerk (2010 Augusztus 4)

11 kell még


----------



## Daerk (2010 Augusztus 4)

10 kell még


----------



## Daerk (2010 Augusztus 4)

9


----------



## Daerk (2010 Augusztus 4)

8


----------



## Daerk (2010 Augusztus 4)

7


----------



## Daerk (2010 Augusztus 4)

6


----------



## Daerk (2010 Augusztus 4)

5


----------



## Daerk (2010 Augusztus 4)

4


----------



## Daerk (2010 Augusztus 4)

3


----------



## Daerk (2010 Augusztus 4)

2


----------



## Daerk (2010 Augusztus 4)

1


----------



## Daerk (2010 Augusztus 4)

0


----------



## szazketto (2010 Augusztus 4)

efe hello mi van mar????


----------



## cucmok (2010 Augusztus 4)

Sziasztok


----------



## cucmok (2010 Augusztus 4)

Én is megkezdem 20 levelem ledolgozását...


----------



## cucmok (2010 Augusztus 4)

oh és még a levelek között 20 mp-et is kell várni...


----------



## cucmok (2010 Augusztus 4)

Meg kell tanulnom lassan gépelni


----------



## cucmok (2010 Augusztus 4)

Mondom én! Másodszor futok ugyanabba a hibába


----------



## cucmok (2010 Augusztus 4)

Amúgy tetszik az oldal, sok jó dolgot talál itt az ember...


----------



## cucmok (2010 Augusztus 4)

Remélem egyszer tagból én is állandó tag lehetek... csak mert most feltünt, h "csak" tag vagyok


----------



## cucmok (2010 Augusztus 4)

nem akarok csak számokat küldeni...az olyan semmilyen...


----------



## cucmok (2010 Augusztus 4)

lassan talán már meglesz...legalább is egyéb fórumra is sikerült leveleket küldenem...


----------



## cucmok (2010 Augusztus 4)

Sőőt, könyvet is töltöttem fel


----------



## cucmok (2010 Augusztus 4)

bár egyet nem engedett, de majd lehet ez a 20 levél után az is menni fog...vagy vmi más hiba van...


----------



## cucmok (2010 Augusztus 4)

majd kitapasztalom...


----------



## cucmok (2010 Augusztus 4)

mennyit kell még ide írnom???


----------



## cucmok (2010 Augusztus 4)

Remélem az összes hozzászólásnak kell 20-nak lennie....


----------



## cucmok (2010 Augusztus 4)

nah


----------



## cucmok (2010 Augusztus 4)

nah jó, kezdhetek számolni...


----------



## cucmok (2010 Augusztus 4)

nah jó ez a 17.


----------



## cucmok (2010 Augusztus 4)

18 már...bár más forumoldalon is írtam, így nem értem miért nem tudok még mindig letölteni...pedig több mint 2 napja regisztráltam...


----------



## cucmok (2010 Augusztus 4)

19. levél


----------



## cucmok (2010 Augusztus 4)

IGEEN és 20. Ha ez után sem tudok letölteni mérges leszek


----------



## fortune (2010 Augusztus 4)

Én csak most kezdek neki az irogatásnak és még van mit behoznom :S


----------



## fortune (2010 Augusztus 4)

Lehet hogy várni kell még hogy a rendszer listázza azt h több mint 20 üzenetett irtál.


----------



## fortune (2010 Augusztus 4)

Csak végül is nem nagyon értem ezt a rendszert h minek is kéne pont husznak meglenni.Aki akarja az ugy is megküszöni a feltöltést és ír a forumba aki meg nem az meg ugysem fog irni a 20 üzenet után többet ha megkapja a letöltési jogot :S


----------



## mogyika23 (2010 Augusztus 4)

Jó napot!


----------



## mogyika23 (2010 Augusztus 4)

Üdvözlök mindenkit


----------



## mogyika23 (2010 Augusztus 4)

Üdv mindenkinek


----------



## XonBarracuda (2010 Augusztus 4)

Sziasztok!


----------



## XonBarracuda (2010 Augusztus 4)

Délután 5 óra múlt..


----------



## XonBarracuda (2010 Augusztus 4)

Egész jó idő van..


----------



## XonBarracuda (2010 Augusztus 4)

De hétvégén visszajön a meleg.. :-(


----------



## XonBarracuda (2010 Augusztus 4)

a strand meg drága..


----------



## XonBarracuda (2010 Augusztus 4)

veszek medencét..


----------



## XonBarracuda (2010 Augusztus 4)

de hova fogom tenni?


----------



## XonBarracuda (2010 Augusztus 4)

ha én az tudnám..


----------



## XonBarracuda (2010 Augusztus 4)

sziasztok


----------



## mogyika23 (2010 Augusztus 4)

Üdv mindenkinek


----------



## mogyika23 (2010 Augusztus 4)

üdv mindenkinek


----------



## mogyika23 (2010 Augusztus 4)

sziasztok


----------



## mogyika23 (2010 Augusztus 4)

nagy szeretettel köszöntök mindenkit!


----------



## mogyika23 (2010 Augusztus 4)

sziasztok!:..:


----------



## mogyika23 (2010 Augusztus 4)

sziasztok!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mogyika23 (2010 Augusztus 4)

hello!


----------



## mogyika23 (2010 Augusztus 4)

" udv mindig


----------



## mogyika23 (2010 Augusztus 4)

:d


----------



## mogyika23 (2010 Augusztus 4)

:razz:


----------



## mogyika23 (2010 Augusztus 4)

:..::razz::4:


----------



## mogyika23 (2010 Augusztus 4)

kiss


----------



## mogyika23 (2010 Augusztus 4)

sziasztok?!


----------



## mogyika23 (2010 Augusztus 4)

:wink: "Százezernyi angyal zengi boldogság..."

(Kálmán Imre:a Csárdáskirálynő)


----------



## mogyika23 (2010 Augusztus 4)

hellóóóóóóó


----------



## fortune (2010 Augusztus 4)

Üdv mindenkinek. MEgérkeztem


----------



## norshe (2010 Augusztus 4)

Helló mindenki!


----------



## uzika (2010 Augusztus 4)

A szerelem inkább kötődik a másik hiányához, mint az együttlétekhez.


----------



## uzika (2010 Augusztus 4)

A szívben tátongó űrt nem lehet egy dugóval elzárni.


----------



## fortune (2010 Augusztus 4)

Senki sincs itt most rajtam kivül :S


----------



## uzika (2010 Augusztus 4)

A szívben tátongó űrt nem lehet egy dugóval elzárni.


----------



## KiPanka (2010 Augusztus 4)

hello!


----------



## KiPanka (2010 Augusztus 4)

....


----------



## KiPanka (2010 Augusztus 4)

kiss


----------



## KiPanka (2010 Augusztus 4)

:444:


----------



## KiPanka (2010 Augusztus 4)

:2:


----------



## KiPanka (2010 Augusztus 4)

:8:


----------



## KiPanka (2010 Augusztus 4)




----------



## KiPanka (2010 Augusztus 4)

:11:


----------



## KiPanka (2010 Augusztus 4)

:55:


----------



## KiPanka (2010 Augusztus 4)

:fuck:


----------



## KiPanka (2010 Augusztus 4)

:0:


----------



## KiPanka (2010 Augusztus 4)

\\m/:nobeer:


----------



## KiPanka (2010 Augusztus 4)

:88:


----------



## KiPanka (2010 Augusztus 4)

:34:


----------



## KiPanka (2010 Augusztus 4)

:3::555:


----------



## KiPanka (2010 Augusztus 4)

:66:


----------



## KiPanka (2010 Augusztus 4)

://:


----------



## KiPanka (2010 Augusztus 4)

:ugras::555:


----------



## KiPanka (2010 Augusztus 4)

:``::00::razz:


----------



## KiPanka (2010 Augusztus 4)

20.


----------



## camine (2010 Augusztus 4)

Sziasztok!


----------



## camine (2010 Augusztus 4)

Még új vagyok itt,


----------



## camine (2010 Augusztus 4)

és szeretném összegyűjteni a 20 hozzászólást.


----------



## camine (2010 Augusztus 4)

még 16


----------



## camine (2010 Augusztus 4)

még 15


----------



## camine (2010 Augusztus 4)

még 14


----------



## Eniodoar (2010 Augusztus 4)

remek otlet ez a topik, koszonjuk szepen


----------



## camine (2010 Augusztus 4)

még 13


----------



## camine (2010 Augusztus 4)

még 12


----------



## camine (2010 Augusztus 4)

még 11


----------



## camine (2010 Augusztus 4)

még 10


----------



## camine (2010 Augusztus 4)

még 9


----------



## camine (2010 Augusztus 4)

még 8


----------



## Wazull (2010 Augusztus 4)

mit eszik


----------



## Wazull (2010 Augusztus 4)

a vegetarianus


----------



## Wazull (2010 Augusztus 4)

kannibal?


----------



## camine (2010 Augusztus 4)

még 7


----------



## camine (2010 Augusztus 4)

Wazull: mit?


----------



## Wazull (2010 Augusztus 4)

zoldsegest.


----------



## Wazull (2010 Augusztus 4)

hogy hivjak


----------



## Wazull (2010 Augusztus 4)

a felfulu manot?


----------



## Wazull (2010 Augusztus 4)

mono.


----------



## Wazull (2010 Augusztus 4)

kik laknak


----------



## Wazull (2010 Augusztus 4)

a szodasuveg


----------



## Wazull (2010 Augusztus 4)

aljan?


----------



## Wazull (2010 Augusztus 4)

buborék.


----------



## camine (2010 Augusztus 4)

Wazull: mit???


----------



## camine (2010 Augusztus 4)

Ja, bocsi, már látom.


----------



## Wazull (2010 Augusztus 4)

mi az, cukros


----------



## Wazull (2010 Augusztus 4)

es szobahomersekleten kot?


----------



## Wazull (2010 Augusztus 4)

nagymama.


----------



## fortune (2010 Augusztus 4)

Lol


----------



## Wazull (2010 Augusztus 4)

miert lottek


----------



## Wazull (2010 Augusztus 4)

le a TV-macit?


----------



## camine (2010 Augusztus 4)

Wazull:


----------



## Wazull (2010 Augusztus 4)

mert köpött.


----------



## Wazull (2010 Augusztus 4)

adios amigos...


----------



## ZER (2010 Augusztus 4)

hi


----------



## camine (2010 Augusztus 4)

még 3


----------



## camine (2010 Augusztus 4)

még 2


----------



## camine (2010 Augusztus 4)

illetve... utsó


----------



## 25cent (2010 Augusztus 4)

Üdv!


----------



## loretta25 (2010 Augusztus 4)

tuti


Abigel573 írta:


> Kreáltam egy mindegy mit ír be szóláncot a kezdőknek... azt se használják...
> Talán túl egyszerű.


----------



## loretta25 (2010 Augusztus 4)

màr 1


----------



## loretta25 (2010 Augusztus 4)

màr 3


----------



## loretta25 (2010 Augusztus 4)

tuti az oldal


----------



## loretta25 (2010 Augusztus 4)

egy kicsit nehezen megy


----------



## zera81 (2010 Augusztus 4)

Sziasztok!


----------



## horvathne82 (2010 Augusztus 4)

1


----------



## horvathne82 (2010 Augusztus 4)

2


----------



## horvathne82 (2010 Augusztus 4)

3


----------



## horvathne82 (2010 Augusztus 4)

4


----------



## horvathne82 (2010 Augusztus 4)

5


----------



## horvathne82 (2010 Augusztus 4)

6


----------



## horvathne82 (2010 Augusztus 4)

7


----------



## horvathne82 (2010 Augusztus 4)

8


----------



## horvathne82 (2010 Augusztus 4)

9


----------



## horvathne82 (2010 Augusztus 4)

10


----------



## horvathne82 (2010 Augusztus 4)

11


----------



## horvathne82 (2010 Augusztus 4)

12


----------



## horvathne82 (2010 Augusztus 4)

13


----------



## horvathne82 (2010 Augusztus 4)

14


----------



## horvathne82 (2010 Augusztus 4)

15


----------



## horvathne82 (2010 Augusztus 4)

16


----------



## horvathne82 (2010 Augusztus 4)

Bocs, hogy teleírtam a fórumot, de nekiem nem teljesen világos, hogy mi számít hozzászólásnak. Majd 2 nap múlva kiderül, hogy meg tudom-e nézni, amit szeretnék.


----------



## nebszter (2010 Augusztus 4)

1


----------



## nebszter (2010 Augusztus 4)

2


----------



## nebszter (2010 Augusztus 4)

3


----------



## nebszter (2010 Augusztus 4)

4


----------



## nebszter (2010 Augusztus 4)

5


----------



## nebszter (2010 Augusztus 4)

6


----------



## nebszter (2010 Augusztus 4)

7


----------



## nebszter (2010 Augusztus 4)

8


----------



## nebszter (2010 Augusztus 4)

9


----------



## nebszter (2010 Augusztus 4)

10


----------



## nebszter (2010 Augusztus 4)

11


----------



## nebszter (2010 Augusztus 4)

12


----------



## nebszter (2010 Augusztus 4)

13


----------



## nebszter (2010 Augusztus 4)

14


----------



## nebszter (2010 Augusztus 4)

15


----------



## nebszter (2010 Augusztus 4)

16


----------



## nebszter (2010 Augusztus 4)

17


----------



## nebszter (2010 Augusztus 4)

18


----------



## nebszter (2010 Augusztus 4)

19


----------



## nebszter (2010 Augusztus 4)

És itt a 20.


----------



## nebszter (2010 Augusztus 4)

Meg még egy


----------



## dobogi (2010 Augusztus 4)

de jó, h van ez a topic


----------



## dobogi (2010 Augusztus 4)

még 1x


----------



## dobogi (2010 Augusztus 4)

és még 1x


----------



## dobogi (2010 Augusztus 4)

és am az a szóláncos dolog merre van ?


----------



## mazsola85 (2010 Augusztus 5)

Üdvözlet a Dunántúlról, örülök, hogy ilyen rugalmasak a moderátorok.


----------



## noeru (2010 Augusztus 5)

üdv


----------



## Gatkus (2010 Augusztus 5)

*KöszönöM!!!!!!!!!!!!*



Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


!


----------



## Gatkus (2010 Augusztus 5)

*KöszönöM!!!!!!!!!!!*

kiss


Gatkus írta:


> !


----------



## karakas (2010 Augusztus 5)

5.


----------



## karakas (2010 Augusztus 5)

6.


----------



## karakas (2010 Augusztus 5)

7.


----------



## karakas (2010 Augusztus 5)

8.


----------



## karakas (2010 Augusztus 5)

9.


----------



## karakas (2010 Augusztus 5)

10.


----------



## sniper200478 (2010 Augusztus 5)

Sziasztok!


----------



## sniper200478 (2010 Augusztus 5)

Köszönet


----------



## sniper200478 (2010 Augusztus 5)

az


----------



## sniper200478 (2010 Augusztus 5)

oldalért.


----------



## sniper200478 (2010 Augusztus 5)

Nagy


----------



## Brattby (2010 Augusztus 5)

Üdvözlök Mindenkit!

Tegnap regisztráltam Magyarországról. Nagyon szeretem a keresztszemest és remélem sok olyan embert ismerhetek meg akiknek szintén ez a hobbijuk.


----------



## sniper200478 (2010 Augusztus 5)

segítséget


----------



## sniper200478 (2010 Augusztus 5)

jelent,


----------



## sniper200478 (2010 Augusztus 5)

hogy


----------



## sniper200478 (2010 Augusztus 5)

hozzájuthatok


----------



## sniper200478 (2010 Augusztus 5)

kedvenc


----------



## sniper200478 (2010 Augusztus 5)

könyveimhez


----------



## sniper200478 (2010 Augusztus 5)

ilyen


----------



## sniper200478 (2010 Augusztus 5)

formában is.


----------



## sniper200478 (2010 Augusztus 5)

Ezt a


----------



## sniper200478 (2010 Augusztus 5)

48


----------



## sniper200478 (2010 Augusztus 5)

órát


----------



## sniper200478 (2010 Augusztus 5)

már


----------



## Benszi (2010 Augusztus 5)

Hogy lesz meg ez a 20 hozzászólás?


----------



## Hoagie (2010 Augusztus 5)

*heelló*

Szép napot mindenkinek!


----------



## Hoagie (2010 Augusztus 5)

Érdekes.
Vajon miért találták ki ezt a 20 hozzászólásos dolgot?


----------



## Hoagie (2010 Augusztus 5)

Hiszen ebből semmit sem lehet megtudni.


----------



## Hoagie (2010 Augusztus 5)

Nomindegy.. most már akkor összeszedem, hogy később ne kelljen


----------



## Hoagie (2010 Augusztus 5)

közbe persze amit le akartam tölteni, azt már más helyről leszedtem.


----------



## Hoagie (2010 Augusztus 5)

sebaj..


----------



## sniper200478 (2010 Augusztus 5)

fél


----------



## Hoagie (2010 Augusztus 5)

Szóval 20 másodpercenként lehet hozzászólni. Remekséges.


----------



## Hoagie (2010 Augusztus 5)

Snipernek már mindjártm egvan a 20.


----------



## sniper200478 (2010 Augusztus 5)

lábon is kibírom.


----------



## Hoagie (2010 Augusztus 5)

Vajon hányan olvassák végig ennek a topiknak a szövegeit?


----------



## sniper200478 (2010 Augusztus 5)

Ki mert belerondítani az írásomba?


----------



## Hoagie (2010 Augusztus 5)

Sebaj.. még osztom az észt egy kicsit.


----------



## Hoagie (2010 Augusztus 5)

Hát én! 
Tehát a feketelyukak működése nem történik másképp, mint hogy


----------



## Hoagie (2010 Augusztus 5)

hm


----------



## Hoagie (2010 Augusztus 5)

kék volt az ég


----------



## Hoagie (2010 Augusztus 5)

és láttuk még a nyugvó napot ahogy vörösen ég


----------



## Hoagie (2010 Augusztus 5)

repülnéééék


----------



## Hoagie (2010 Augusztus 5)

szilvalekvár színű felhők között


----------



## Hoagie (2010 Augusztus 5)

csak erre vártam már réééég

ájjjééé


----------



## Hoagie (2010 Augusztus 5)

hozzád, és barátunk lenne az ég!


----------



## Hoagie (2010 Augusztus 5)

velünk repül a hang és a fény


----------



## RedSign (2010 Augusztus 5)

Sziasztok!


----------



## RedSign (2010 Augusztus 5)

2. hsz-em, hogy a 20 meglegyen...


----------



## RedSign (2010 Augusztus 5)

3. hsz-em, hogy a 20 meglegyen...


----------



## RedSign (2010 Augusztus 5)

4. hsz-em, hogy a 20 meglegyen...


----------



## RedSign (2010 Augusztus 5)

5. hsz-em, hogy a 20 meglegyen...


----------



## RedSign (2010 Augusztus 5)

6. hsz-em, hogy a 20 meglegyen... :smile:


----------



## RedSign (2010 Augusztus 5)

7. hsz-em, hogy a 20 meglegyen... :smile:


----------



## RedSign (2010 Augusztus 5)

8. hsz-em, hogy a 20 meglegyen... :smile:


----------



## RedSign (2010 Augusztus 5)

9. hsz-em, hogy a 20 meglegyen... :smile:


----------



## RedSign (2010 Augusztus 5)

10. hsz-em, hogy a 20 meglegyen... :smile:


----------



## RedSign (2010 Augusztus 5)

11. hsz-em, hogy a 20 meglegyen... :smile:


----------



## RedSign (2010 Augusztus 5)

12. hsz-em, hogy a 20 meglegyen... :smile:


----------



## RedSign (2010 Augusztus 5)

13. hsz-em, hogy a 20 meglegyen... :smile:


----------



## kozmaedo (2010 Augusztus 5)

hszm hogy meglegyen a 20


----------



## kozmaedo (2010 Augusztus 5)

hozzászólás hogy gyűljön


----------



## RedSign (2010 Augusztus 5)

14. hsz-em, hogy a 20 meglegyen... :smile:


----------



## kozmaedo (2010 Augusztus 5)

csak hogy gyűljön


----------



## RedSign (2010 Augusztus 5)

15. hsz-em, hogy a 20 meglegyen... :smile:


----------



## RedSign (2010 Augusztus 5)

16. hsz-em, hogy a 20 meglegyen... :smile:


----------



## RedSign (2010 Augusztus 5)

17. hsz-em, hogy a 20 meglegyen... :smile:


----------



## RedSign (2010 Augusztus 5)

18. hsz-em, hogy a 20 meglegyen... :smile:


----------



## RedSign (2010 Augusztus 5)

utolsó előtti hsz-em, hogy a 20 meglegyen... :smile:


----------



## RedSign (2010 Augusztus 5)

és a 20-ik hsz!!!


----------



## f11986 (2010 Augusztus 5)

32


----------



## f11986 (2010 Augusztus 5)

99


----------



## f11986 (2010 Augusztus 5)

64


----------



## f11986 (2010 Augusztus 5)

16


----------



## f11986 (2010 Augusztus 5)

24


----------



## f11986 (2010 Augusztus 5)

márcsak 5 üzi!


----------



## f11986 (2010 Augusztus 5)

1


----------



## f11986 (2010 Augusztus 5)

márcsak 3


----------



## f11986 (2010 Augusztus 5)

jelen


----------



## f11986 (2010 Augusztus 5)

az utolsó üzim a 20-hoz


----------



## f11986 (2010 Augusztus 5)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


Köszi!


----------



## zubre (2010 Augusztus 5)

1


----------



## zubre (2010 Augusztus 5)

2


----------



## zubre (2010 Augusztus 5)

3


----------



## zubre (2010 Augusztus 5)

4


----------



## zubre (2010 Augusztus 5)

5


----------



## zubre (2010 Augusztus 5)

6


----------



## zubre (2010 Augusztus 5)

7


----------



## zubre (2010 Augusztus 5)

8


----------



## zubre (2010 Augusztus 5)

9


----------



## zubre (2010 Augusztus 5)

10


----------



## zubre (2010 Augusztus 5)

11


----------



## zubre (2010 Augusztus 5)

12


----------



## zubre (2010 Augusztus 5)

13


----------



## tin (2010 Augusztus 5)

20


----------



## zubre (2010 Augusztus 5)

14


----------



## zubre (2010 Augusztus 5)

15


----------



## zubre (2010 Augusztus 5)

16


----------



## zubre (2010 Augusztus 5)

17


----------



## zubre (2010 Augusztus 5)

18


----------



## zubre (2010 Augusztus 5)

19


----------



## zubre (2010 Augusztus 5)

20


----------



## bevi65 (2010 Augusztus 5)

20. Én is szeretném, ha már végre meglenne a húsz. Hiszem, hogy a 20 meglegyen....


----------



## tojásfej (2010 Augusztus 5)

Köszönöm, köszönöm


----------



## tojásfej (2010 Augusztus 5)

\\m/


----------



## tojásfej (2010 Augusztus 5)

Még egyszer köszönök mindent


----------



## briós (2010 Augusztus 5)

Soha ne add fel! 
Csak ha elegendő bélyeg van rajta!....


----------



## briós (2010 Augusztus 5)

3


----------



## briós (2010 Augusztus 5)

A mazsola egy rémült arcú szőlőszem.


----------



## briós (2010 Augusztus 5)

4


----------



## briós (2010 Augusztus 5)

Az este, ahogy feküdtem az ágyamban, és bámultam a csillagokat, arra gondoltam: hova a francba lett a tető?


----------



## briós (2010 Augusztus 5)

7..........


----------



## briós (2010 Augusztus 5)

8


----------



## briós (2010 Augusztus 5)

9


----------



## briós (2010 Augusztus 5)

10


----------



## briós (2010 Augusztus 5)

11


----------



## briós (2010 Augusztus 5)

12


----------



## briós (2010 Augusztus 5)

13


----------



## briós (2010 Augusztus 5)

14


----------



## briós (2010 Augusztus 5)

15


----------



## briós (2010 Augusztus 5)

16


----------



## briós (2010 Augusztus 5)

17


----------



## Endymion (2010 Augusztus 5)

21


----------



## briós (2010 Augusztus 5)

18


----------



## briós (2010 Augusztus 5)

19


----------



## briós (2010 Augusztus 5)

nagyon köszönömmmm!!


----------



## lezuziusz002 (2010 Augusztus 5)

fdgdfgfd


----------



## lezuziusz002 (2010 Augusztus 5)

fdgdfgdfgdfdff dagrwr


----------



## ykataky (2010 Augusztus 5)

ha már két éve tag vagyok


----------



## Ágnessss (2010 Augusztus 5)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Ágnessss (2010 Augusztus 5)

Mivel


----------



## Ágnessss (2010 Augusztus 5)

nagyon kell


----------



## Ágnessss (2010 Augusztus 5)

a kiszemelt könyv


----------



## Ágnessss (2010 Augusztus 5)

kénytelen vagyok


----------



## Ágnessss (2010 Augusztus 5)

20 hozzászólást hegeszteni


----------



## Ágnessss (2010 Augusztus 5)

az üzenetek ideje,


----------



## Ágnessss (2010 Augusztus 5)

nem stimmel, mert


----------



## Dr.Lightman (2010 Augusztus 5)

Érdekesnek találom a témát.


----------



## Ágnessss (2010 Augusztus 5)

13:57 van


----------



## Ágnessss (2010 Augusztus 5)

és nem 6:57


----------



## Ágnessss (2010 Augusztus 5)

ezzel meg is van a 10.


----------



## Ágnessss (2010 Augusztus 5)

11 hozzászólás


----------



## Ágnessss (2010 Augusztus 5)

nem is


----------



## Ágnessss (2010 Augusztus 5)

strapálom


----------



## Ágnessss (2010 Augusztus 5)

magam


----------



## Ágnessss (2010 Augusztus 5)

tovább


----------



## Ágnessss (2010 Augusztus 5)

mert ezzel


----------



## Ágnessss (2010 Augusztus 5)

meg


----------



## Ágnessss (2010 Augusztus 5)

is van


----------



## Ágnessss (2010 Augusztus 5)

a 20. hozzászólásom.


----------



## Dr.Lightman (2010 Augusztus 5)

Köszi a receptet.


----------



## Dr.Lightman (2010 Augusztus 5)

Klassz ez a fórum, sok jó ötletet kaphatunk tőled.
köszi


----------



## jericho78 (2010 Augusztus 5)

*Vicc 14*

Egy matematikatanár meg akarja tréfálni osztályát, feltesz egy kérdést:- Na, gyerekek, ha ez a terem 7 m hosszú és 6 m széles, a fal színe fehér,csíkos nadrág van rajtam és most 1/2 11 van, akkor hány éves vagyok?A gyerekek döbbent csendben ülnek, majd egy kis idő múlva Móricka jelentkezik:- A tanár úr 42 éves.A tanár meglepődik.- Tényleg annyi vagyok, ezt meg hogy találtad ki?- Hát - mondja Móricka - van egy félhülye bátyám, aki most 21éves...


----------



## jericho78 (2010 Augusztus 5)

*15*

15


----------



## jericho78 (2010 Augusztus 5)

*16*

16


----------



## jericho78 (2010 Augusztus 5)

*17*

17


----------



## jericho78 (2010 Augusztus 5)

*18*

18


----------



## jericho78 (2010 Augusztus 5)

*19*

19


----------



## jericho78 (2010 Augusztus 5)

*20*

20


----------



## monkey193 (2010 Augusztus 5)

1


----------



## monkey193 (2010 Augusztus 5)

2


----------



## monkey193 (2010 Augusztus 5)

3


----------



## monkey193 (2010 Augusztus 5)

4


----------



## monkey193 (2010 Augusztus 5)

5


----------



## monkey193 (2010 Augusztus 5)

6


----------



## monkey193 (2010 Augusztus 5)

7


----------



## monkey193 (2010 Augusztus 5)

8


----------



## monkey193 (2010 Augusztus 5)

9


----------



## monkey193 (2010 Augusztus 5)

10


----------



## monkey193 (2010 Augusztus 5)

11


----------



## monkey193 (2010 Augusztus 5)

12


----------



## monkey193 (2010 Augusztus 5)

13


----------



## monkey193 (2010 Augusztus 5)

14


----------



## monkey193 (2010 Augusztus 5)

15


----------



## monkey193 (2010 Augusztus 5)

16


----------



## monkey193 (2010 Augusztus 5)

17


----------



## monkey193 (2010 Augusztus 5)

18


----------



## monkey193 (2010 Augusztus 5)

19


----------



## monkey193 (2010 Augusztus 5)

20


----------



## bettygirl1986 (2010 Augusztus 5)

1.


----------



## bettygirl1986 (2010 Augusztus 5)

2.


----------



## bettygirl1986 (2010 Augusztus 5)

3


----------



## bettygirl1986 (2010 Augusztus 5)

4


----------



## bettygirl1986 (2010 Augusztus 5)

5


----------



## bettygirl1986 (2010 Augusztus 5)

6


----------



## bettygirl1986 (2010 Augusztus 5)

7


----------



## bettygirl1986 (2010 Augusztus 5)

8


----------



## bettygirl1986 (2010 Augusztus 5)

9


----------



## bettygirl1986 (2010 Augusztus 5)

10


----------



## bettygirl1986 (2010 Augusztus 5)

11


----------



## bettygirl1986 (2010 Augusztus 5)

12


----------



## Matyi714 (2010 Augusztus 5)

visszanéztem! Megértettem, Letöröltem.


----------



## bettygirl1986 (2010 Augusztus 5)

13


----------



## bettygirl1986 (2010 Augusztus 5)

14


----------



## bettygirl1986 (2010 Augusztus 5)

15


----------



## bettygirl1986 (2010 Augusztus 5)

16


----------



## bettygirl1986 (2010 Augusztus 5)

17


----------



## bettygirl1986 (2010 Augusztus 5)

18


----------



## bettygirl1986 (2010 Augusztus 5)

19


----------



## bettygirl1986 (2010 Augusztus 5)

20


----------



## bettygirl1986 (2010 Augusztus 5)

21


----------



## karakas (2010 Augusztus 5)

12.


----------



## karakas (2010 Augusztus 5)

13.


----------



## karakas (2010 Augusztus 5)

14.


----------



## karakas (2010 Augusztus 5)

15.


----------



## karakas (2010 Augusztus 5)

16.


----------



## karakas (2010 Augusztus 5)

17.


----------



## karakas (2010 Augusztus 5)

18.


----------



## karakas (2010 Augusztus 5)

19.


----------



## karakas (2010 Augusztus 5)

20.


----------



## b_lujza (2010 Augusztus 5)

16


----------



## b_lujza (2010 Augusztus 5)

18


----------



## b_lujza (2010 Augusztus 5)

19


----------



## b_lujza (2010 Augusztus 5)

20


----------



## dkrisztin (2010 Augusztus 5)

Sziasztok


----------



## dkrisztin (2010 Augusztus 5)

köszi


----------



## dkrisztin (2010 Augusztus 5)

a


----------



## dkrisztin (2010 Augusztus 5)

s


----------



## dkrisztin (2010 Augusztus 5)

d


----------



## dkrisztin (2010 Augusztus 5)

még csak 8


----------



## dkrisztin (2010 Augusztus 5)

9


----------



## dkrisztin (2010 Augusztus 5)

10


----------



## dkrisztin (2010 Augusztus 5)

még csak 10


----------



## dkrisztin (2010 Augusztus 5)

visszaszámlálás


----------



## dkrisztin (2010 Augusztus 5)

7


----------



## dkrisztin (2010 Augusztus 5)

6


----------



## dkrisztin (2010 Augusztus 5)

5


----------



## dkrisztin (2010 Augusztus 5)

4


----------



## dkrisztin (2010 Augusztus 5)

3


----------



## dkrisztin (2010 Augusztus 5)

2


----------



## dkrisztin (2010 Augusztus 5)

1


----------



## dkrisztin (2010 Augusztus 5)

1000 köszönet


----------



## dkrisztin (2010 Augusztus 5)

puszi


----------



## Eduss (2010 Augusztus 5)

Gyűjtsük a 20 hozzászólást, h tölthessek!
Köszi a türelmet!


----------



## Eduss (2010 Augusztus 5)

már csak 18!


----------



## Eduss (2010 Augusztus 5)

subidubi


----------



## Eduss (2010 Augusztus 5)

kiss


----------



## Eduss (2010 Augusztus 5)

jelen


----------



## Eduss (2010 Augusztus 5)

jjjj


----------



## Eduss (2010 Augusztus 5)

fogy, lassan de biztosan:-D


----------



## Eduss (2010 Augusztus 5)

meg lesz, egy-két percen belül!:111:


----------



## Eduss (2010 Augusztus 5)

:77: valaki:-D


----------



## Eduss (2010 Augusztus 5)

fél úton:-D
fél úton.-D


----------



## Eduss (2010 Augusztus 5)

Köszi, ezt az oldalt, hogy pötyöghetjük a semmit, s nem vágnak ki:-D


----------



## Eduss (2010 Augusztus 5)

s mégegyszer ez jó ötlet volt nem tudom kineka fejéből pattant ki:-D


----------



## Eduss (2010 Augusztus 5)

mindent az olvasás érdekében:-D


----------



## Eduss (2010 Augusztus 5)

lebeg a könyv a szemeim előtt, kitartóan szólogatok:-D


----------



## Eduss (2010 Augusztus 5)

jelen-jelen jelen vbagyok:-D


----------



## Eduss (2010 Augusztus 5)

ez ilyen szedj hangyát dolog:-D :``:


----------



## Eduss (2010 Augusztus 5)

Demár nem kell sokat felszednem, s célban vagyok!:-D :twisted:


----------



## Eduss (2010 Augusztus 5)

Türelem rózsát terem szokás mondani, én esetmben meg könyvet:-D:22:


----------



## Eduss (2010 Augusztus 5)

shalalalalal :11:


----------



## Eduss (2010 Augusztus 5)

das letzte! most töltögessünk:-D


----------



## Eduss (2010 Augusztus 5)

nah csak egy ráadást a biztonság kedvéért:-D


----------



## dkrisztin (2010 Augusztus 5)

nektek működik?


----------



## cila71 (2010 Augusztus 5)

*.*

sziasztok


----------



## cila71 (2010 Augusztus 5)

,


----------



## cila71 (2010 Augusztus 5)

most


----------



## cila71 (2010 Augusztus 5)

regiztem


----------



## cila71 (2010 Augusztus 5)

szeretettel


----------



## cila71 (2010 Augusztus 5)

üdvözlök


----------



## cila71 (2010 Augusztus 5)

mindenkit


----------



## cila71 (2010 Augusztus 5)

valaki


----------



## cila71 (2010 Augusztus 5)

felvilágosítana


----------



## cila71 (2010 Augusztus 5)

miért


----------



## cila71 (2010 Augusztus 5)

van


----------



## cila71 (2010 Augusztus 5)

szükség


----------



## cila71 (2010 Augusztus 5)

a


----------



## cila71 (2010 Augusztus 5)

20


----------



## cila71 (2010 Augusztus 5)

regire


----------



## cila71 (2010 Augusztus 5)

?


----------



## cila71 (2010 Augusztus 5)

sebaj,


----------



## cila71 (2010 Augusztus 5)

nemsokára


----------



## cila71 (2010 Augusztus 5)

megvan


----------



## cila71 (2010 Augusztus 5)

!


----------



## Cicakuki (2010 Augusztus 5)

*Hála.*

Nagyon kedves tőled. Köszönöm.


----------



## Wexa (2010 Augusztus 5)

sziasztok


----------



## Wexa (2010 Augusztus 5)

új vagyok itt


----------



## Wexa (2010 Augusztus 5)

Hogy vagytok?


----------



## Diush (2010 Augusztus 5)

sziasztok!


----------



## Wexa (2010 Augusztus 5)

én jól


----------



## Wexa (2010 Augusztus 5)

ez még csak a 4.


----------



## Wexa (2010 Augusztus 5)

üzenet


----------



## Wexa (2010 Augusztus 5)

vagy hozzászólás


----------



## Diush (2010 Augusztus 5)

huh,már csak kb 15 hsz.és kész: )


----------



## Wexa (2010 Augusztus 5)

még kell


----------



## Wexa (2010 Augusztus 5)

12


----------



## Wexa (2010 Augusztus 5)

mi újság?


----------



## Wexa (2010 Augusztus 5)

Erre


----------



## Wexa (2010 Augusztus 5)

na még 9-et


----------



## Wexa (2010 Augusztus 5)

elég uncsi


----------



## Wexa (2010 Augusztus 5)

magammal beszélgetni


----------



## Wexa (2010 Augusztus 5)

még 6


----------



## Wexa (2010 Augusztus 5)

5


----------



## Diush (2010 Augusztus 5)

Hogy ment|telt a mai nap?


----------



## Wexa (2010 Augusztus 5)

4


----------



## Wexa (2010 Augusztus 5)

3


----------



## Diush (2010 Augusztus 5)

holnapra mit terveztek?


----------



## Wexa (2010 Augusztus 5)

2


----------



## Wexa (2010 Augusztus 5)

és meg van


----------



## Diush (2010 Augusztus 5)

már csak 6


----------



## Diush (2010 Augusztus 5)

5


----------



## Diush (2010 Augusztus 5)

4


----------



## Diush (2010 Augusztus 5)

3


----------



## Diush (2010 Augusztus 5)

2


----------



## Diush (2010 Augusztus 5)

és köszönöm:]


----------



## szilveszter99 (2010 Augusztus 5)

hat nem valami nagy a forgalom


----------



## cba015 (2010 Augusztus 5)

Én is itt vagyok.


----------



## kormi61 (2010 Augusztus 5)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


köszönöm


----------



## szsandor82 (2010 Augusztus 5)

1


----------



## szsandor82 (2010 Augusztus 5)

21


----------



## szsandor82 (2010 Augusztus 5)

22


----------



## szsandor82 (2010 Augusztus 5)

23


----------



## szsandor82 (2010 Augusztus 5)

24


----------



## szsandor82 (2010 Augusztus 5)

25


----------



## szsandor82 (2010 Augusztus 5)

26


----------



## tzatziki (2010 Augusztus 5)

Sziasztok!  Elso hozzaszolasommal jo egeszseget kivanok Nektek.


----------



## pleczedit (2010 Augusztus 5)

Sziasztok!
Talán már nem sok van hátra és..


----------



## pleczedit (2010 Augusztus 5)

14


----------



## pleczedit (2010 Augusztus 5)

15


----------



## pleczedit (2010 Augusztus 5)

16


----------



## pleczedit (2010 Augusztus 5)

17


----------



## pleczedit (2010 Augusztus 5)

18


----------



## pleczedit (2010 Augusztus 5)

19


----------



## pleczedit (2010 Augusztus 5)

és 20 hiphip húrrá


----------



## pleczedit (2010 Augusztus 5)

ÉS A 48 ÓRA! Aztán újra itt! Mert nagyon jó dolgokat találtam!! Nagyon jó az oldal. Üdv. MINDENKINEK


----------



## Szitakoto (2010 Augusztus 5)

Halika mindenkinek )


----------



## vargakos2 (2010 Augusztus 5)

hello


----------



## rantom (2010 Augusztus 5)

jelen


----------



## rantom (2010 Augusztus 5)

echo echo echo.. ho .. ho ... o.. oo ..oo


----------



## Yza (2010 Augusztus 6)

If I understand, I need 20 posts to be able to read the forum... It won't be that easy...


----------



## Yza (2010 Augusztus 6)

I see some of my favorites listed here, thanks in advance !!!!


----------



## Yza (2010 Augusztus 6)

I'll maybe find some to share????


----------



## csabikababa (2010 Augusztus 6)

*koszi*

koszi


----------



## csabikababa (2010 Augusztus 6)

n


----------



## csabikababa (2010 Augusztus 6)

hello


----------



## csabikababa (2010 Augusztus 6)

van ott valaki?


----------



## csabikababa (2010 Augusztus 6)

jaj


----------



## csabikababa (2010 Augusztus 6)

hello emberek


----------



## csabikababa (2010 Augusztus 6)

valaki?


----------



## csabikababa (2010 Augusztus 6)

mi van itt?


----------



## csabikababa (2010 Augusztus 6)

hello Canada


----------



## csabikababa (2010 Augusztus 6)

hm


----------



## csabikababa (2010 Augusztus 6)

jaj jaj


----------



## csabikababa (2010 Augusztus 6)

csak le akarok tolteni valamit


----------



## csabikababa (2010 Augusztus 6)

azert probalom osszeszedni a 20-at


----------



## csabikababa (2010 Augusztus 6)

eleg hulye system ez amugy


----------



## csabikababa (2010 Augusztus 6)

na mindegy


----------



## csabikababa (2010 Augusztus 6)

utanna sosem jovok ide vissza


----------



## csabikababa (2010 Augusztus 6)

remelem a letoltes menni fog


----------



## csabikababa (2010 Augusztus 6)

ket konyvre van szuksegem


----------



## csabikababa (2010 Augusztus 6)

na mar majdnem megvan


----------



## csabikababa (2010 Augusztus 6)

na na


----------



## csabikababa (2010 Augusztus 6)

jaj istenem


----------



## csabikababa (2010 Augusztus 6)

*ja*

ja ja


----------



## csabikababa (2010 Augusztus 6)

*ok*

koszi


----------



## dementor16 (2010 Augusztus 6)

1. üzi


----------



## dementor16 (2010 Augusztus 6)

Hogyan?


----------



## dementor16 (2010 Augusztus 6)

2


----------



## dementor16 (2010 Augusztus 6)

3


----------



## dementor16 (2010 Augusztus 6)




----------



## dementor16 (2010 Augusztus 6)

6


----------



## dementor16 (2010 Augusztus 6)

7


----------



## dementor16 (2010 Augusztus 6)

már megint itt a vihar!


----------



## dementor16 (2010 Augusztus 6)

a szél le akarja tépni a függönyöket!


----------



## dementor16 (2010 Augusztus 6)

milyen nyár az ilyen?


----------



## dementor16 (2010 Augusztus 6)

nincs 1 hét, ami végig nyárias


----------



## dementor16 (2010 Augusztus 6)

vagy ha mégis, akkor meg kell dögleni a melegtől


----------



## dementor16 (2010 Augusztus 6)

bár még mindig jobb, mint Moszkvában!


----------



## dementor16 (2010 Augusztus 6)

;-)


----------



## dementor16 (2010 Augusztus 6)

ha már itt tartok: nézem a reggeli híreket. Csak arról szól, kit öltek meg, ki mit csalt el, mit loptak, mit szigorítanak (ellenőrzés stb.)


----------



## dementor16 (2010 Augusztus 6)

Tényleg ilyen szörnyű országban élünk?


----------



## dementor16 (2010 Augusztus 6)

nem kell ide világvége, megoldjuk ezt mi magunk (emberiség)


----------



## dementor16 (2010 Augusztus 6)

borzasztó ez a tv


----------



## dementor16 (2010 Augusztus 6)

lassan már csak sportműsorokat, néha 1-1 filmet nézek meg


----------



## dementor16 (2010 Augusztus 6)

minden rosszban van vmi jó. így legalább marad időm másra!


----------



## kzsolee (2010 Augusztus 6)

Én is köszönöm!


----------



## kzsolee (2010 Augusztus 6)

Egyébként Üdvözlet Mindenkinek!


----------



## kzsolee (2010 Augusztus 6)

Bízom benne, hogy sok jó hasznos dolgot találok meg itt.


----------



## kzsolee (2010 Augusztus 6)

S most első dolgom, hogy előre bocsánatot kérjek... Egy darabig (még 16 hozzászólás) engem kell elviselnetek.


----------



## kzsolee (2010 Augusztus 6)

Gyűjtögetni kell... Érdekelne jó pár dolog, de ugye... 20 a bűvös szám...


----------



## kzsolee (2010 Augusztus 6)

Már csak 14 ezen felül...


----------



## kzsolee (2010 Augusztus 6)

13


----------



## kzsolee (2010 Augusztus 6)

12


----------



## kzsolee (2010 Augusztus 6)

Tizenegy...


----------



## kzsolee (2010 Augusztus 6)

Félidő: 10...


----------



## kzsolee (2010 Augusztus 6)

Jelentem kissé felhős az idő Gyöngyösön... De várhatóan kikupálódik...


----------



## kzsolee (2010 Augusztus 6)

S már csak 9...


----------



## kzsolee (2010 Augusztus 6)

A bűvös 8-as, illetve ezen felül már csak hét...


----------



## kzsolee (2010 Augusztus 6)

6


----------



## kzsolee (2010 Augusztus 6)

Ötöske!


----------



## kzsolee (2010 Augusztus 6)

N é g y


----------



## kzsolee (2010 Augusztus 6)

Tri


----------



## kzsolee (2010 Augusztus 6)

2


----------



## kzsolee (2010 Augusztus 6)

Egyeske...


----------



## kzsolee (2010 Augusztus 6)

Megvan... Csupán egy napot kell várnom.  Vagy mi fene...


----------



## ferencen (2010 Augusztus 6)

*hoz1*

köszönjük ezt a remek forumot

udv
p


----------



## ferencen (2010 Augusztus 6)

*h4*

mi az ertelme ennek, ha mi mindenki csak kipipalja???
p


----------



## ferencen (2010 Augusztus 6)

*h7*

7


----------



## ferencen (2010 Augusztus 6)

*h9*

9


----------



## ferencen (2010 Augusztus 6)

*h11*

11


----------



## ferencen (2010 Augusztus 6)

*h13*

13


----------



## ferencen (2010 Augusztus 6)

*15*

15


----------



## ferencen (2010 Augusztus 6)

*17*

17


----------



## ferencen (2010 Augusztus 6)

*18*

heves a vita


----------



## ferencen (2010 Augusztus 6)

*21*

mar nem is szamolom


----------



## ferencen (2010 Augusztus 6)

*22*

biztos?


----------



## ferencen (2010 Augusztus 6)

*ki*

porgos a forum


----------



## ferencen (2010 Augusztus 6)

*ki*

almom teljesult


----------



## ferencen (2010 Augusztus 6)

szerintem is


----------



## ferencen (2010 Augusztus 6)

egyy


----------



## ferencen (2010 Augusztus 6)

ketto vagy tobb


----------



## ferencen (2010 Augusztus 6)

harom vagy tobb


----------



## ferencen (2010 Augusztus 6)

negy vagy tobb


----------



## zenész86 (2010 Augusztus 6)

- Sziasztok!!!
Nagyon jó ez az oldal....
én is örülnék ha valaki felrakná a Neked semmi nem elég c. dal alapját!!
köszi"

- Ja és Gáspár Lacitól-a Fülledt forró nyár c .dal is nagyon jó


----------



## Daermond (2010 Augusztus 6)

egy


----------



## Daermond (2010 Augusztus 6)

és kettő


----------



## Daermond (2010 Augusztus 6)

három


----------



## Daermond (2010 Augusztus 6)

négy


----------



## Daermond (2010 Augusztus 6)

öt


----------



## Daermond (2010 Augusztus 6)

hat


----------



## Daermond (2010 Augusztus 6)

hét


----------



## Daermond (2010 Augusztus 6)

nyolc


----------



## Daermond (2010 Augusztus 6)

kilenc


----------



## Daermond (2010 Augusztus 6)

tíz!!!


----------



## erwinke (2010 Augusztus 6)

még kell 16...


----------



## erwinke (2010 Augusztus 6)

15


----------



## erwinke (2010 Augusztus 6)

14


----------



## erwinke (2010 Augusztus 6)

jelen


----------



## KMono (2010 Augusztus 6)

*vers*

Kedves


----------



## erwinke (2010 Augusztus 6)

még


----------



## erwinke (2010 Augusztus 6)

kell


----------



## erwinke (2010 Augusztus 6)

9


----------



## erwinke (2010 Augusztus 6)

üzenet


----------



## erwinke (2010 Augusztus 6)

a


----------



## erwinke (2010 Augusztus 6)

húsz


----------



## erwinke (2010 Augusztus 6)

fórum


----------



## erwinke (2010 Augusztus 6)

hozzászólásomhoz


----------



## erwinke (2010 Augusztus 6)

.


----------



## erwinke (2010 Augusztus 6)

1


----------



## erwinke (2010 Augusztus 6)

19


----------



## erwinke (2010 Augusztus 6)

20


----------



## erwinke (2010 Augusztus 6)

21


----------



## erwinke (2010 Augusztus 6)

22


----------



## Matyi714 (2010 Augusztus 6)

11


----------



## Matyi714 (2010 Augusztus 6)

13


----------



## Zsike56 (2010 Augusztus 6)

üdvözöllek!


----------



## Matyi714 (2010 Augusztus 6)

14


----------



## Matyi714 (2010 Augusztus 6)

15


----------



## Matyi714 (2010 Augusztus 6)

16


----------



## Matyi714 (2010 Augusztus 6)

17


----------



## Matyi714 (2010 Augusztus 6)

18


----------



## Matyi714 (2010 Augusztus 6)

19


----------



## Matyi714 (2010 Augusztus 6)

20


----------



## Matyi714 (2010 Augusztus 6)

20


----------



## gyakorló (2010 Augusztus 6)

Sziasztok!


----------



## gyakorló (2010 Augusztus 6)

Ki van még jelen?


----------



## gyakorló (2010 Augusztus 6)

9.


----------



## gyakorló (2010 Augusztus 6)

10.


----------



## gyakorló (2010 Augusztus 6)

Olvassa ezt valaki?


----------



## iciripiciri (2010 Augusztus 6)

fdsgsdf


----------



## iciripiciri (2010 Augusztus 6)

dgfsdgfsd


----------



## iciripiciri (2010 Augusztus 6)

3


----------



## iciripiciri (2010 Augusztus 6)

4


----------



## iciripiciri (2010 Augusztus 6)

5


----------



## iciripiciri (2010 Augusztus 6)

6


----------



## iciripiciri (2010 Augusztus 6)

7


----------



## iciripiciri (2010 Augusztus 6)

8


----------



## iciripiciri (2010 Augusztus 6)

9


----------



## iciripiciri (2010 Augusztus 6)

10


----------



## iciripiciri (2010 Augusztus 6)

11


----------



## iciripiciri (2010 Augusztus 6)

12


----------



## iciripiciri (2010 Augusztus 6)

13


----------



## iciripiciri (2010 Augusztus 6)

14


----------



## iciripiciri (2010 Augusztus 6)

15


----------



## iciripiciri (2010 Augusztus 6)

16


----------



## iciripiciri (2010 Augusztus 6)

17


----------



## iciripiciri (2010 Augusztus 6)

18


----------



## iciripiciri (2010 Augusztus 6)

19


----------



## iciripiciri (2010 Augusztus 6)

20


----------



## Kovi8 (2010 Augusztus 6)

*Üdv mindenki*

Hello!


----------



## jupat57 (2010 Augusztus 6)

Mi kell az állandó tagsághoz?


----------



## jupat57 (2010 Augusztus 6)

Kösz!


----------



## jupat57 (2010 Augusztus 6)

Úgy látom ez a topic régen kifújt!


----------



## jupat57 (2010 Augusztus 6)

-9


----------



## jupat57 (2010 Augusztus 6)

-10


----------



## jupat57 (2010 Augusztus 6)

-11


----------



## jupat57 (2010 Augusztus 6)

-12


----------



## jupat57 (2010 Augusztus 6)

-14


----------



## jupat57 (2010 Augusztus 6)

-15


----------



## jupat57 (2010 Augusztus 6)

-16


----------



## jupat57 (2010 Augusztus 6)

3


----------



## jupat57 (2010 Augusztus 6)

2


----------



## jupat57 (2010 Augusztus 6)

1


----------



## jupat57 (2010 Augusztus 6)

Végre


----------



## extais (2010 Augusztus 6)

Sziasztok!


----------



## timbacsa (2010 Augusztus 6)

Köszi!


----------



## lilpu (2010 Augusztus 6)

helóbeló


----------



## lilpu (2010 Augusztus 6)

brebrebrebe


----------



## lilpu (2010 Augusztus 6)

breeeeeeee


----------



## nagyjudit (2010 Augusztus 6)

köszönöm ezeket a remek ötleteket


----------



## nagyjudit (2010 Augusztus 6)




----------



## nagyjudit (2010 Augusztus 6)

alig várom, hogy a húsz bejegyzéshez érjek!


----------



## nagyjudit (2010 Augusztus 6)

sziasztok!


----------



## angazsabu (2010 Augusztus 6)

hali


----------



## sasajsz (2010 Augusztus 6)

sziasztok


----------



## aribia (2010 Augusztus 6)

Mindenkinek Szép napot!


----------



## falconb (2010 Augusztus 6)

2


----------



## falconb (2010 Augusztus 6)

4


----------



## piros55 (2010 Augusztus 6)

*Sziasztok !*


----------



## falconb (2010 Augusztus 6)

6


----------



## falconb (2010 Augusztus 6)

8


----------



## falconb (2010 Augusztus 6)

9


----------



## falconb (2010 Augusztus 6)

11


----------



## falconb (2010 Augusztus 6)

13


----------



## falconb (2010 Augusztus 6)

15


----------



## falconb (2010 Augusztus 6)

17


----------



## falconb (2010 Augusztus 6)

19


----------



## aribia (2010 Augusztus 6)

Hello


----------



## stzuiklo09 (2010 Augusztus 6)

jelen


----------



## szkaffy (2010 Augusztus 6)

1


----------



## szkaffy (2010 Augusztus 6)

2


----------



## szkaffy (2010 Augusztus 6)

3


----------



## szkaffy (2010 Augusztus 6)

4


----------



## szkaffy (2010 Augusztus 6)

5


----------



## szkaffy (2010 Augusztus 6)

6


----------



## szkaffy (2010 Augusztus 6)

7


----------



## szkaffy (2010 Augusztus 6)

8


----------



## szkaffy (2010 Augusztus 6)

9


----------



## szkaffy (2010 Augusztus 6)

10


----------



## szkaffy (2010 Augusztus 6)

11


----------



## szkaffy (2010 Augusztus 6)

12


----------



## szkaffy (2010 Augusztus 6)

13


----------



## szkaffy (2010 Augusztus 6)

14


----------



## szkaffy (2010 Augusztus 6)

15


----------



## szkaffy (2010 Augusztus 6)

16


----------



## szkaffy (2010 Augusztus 6)

17


----------



## szkaffy (2010 Augusztus 6)

18


----------



## szkaffy (2010 Augusztus 6)

19


----------



## szkaffy (2010 Augusztus 6)

20


----------



## Pranareiki (2010 Augusztus 6)

*19#*

sziasztok, még kell egy pár hozzászólás
remélem minden oké


----------



## kozmaedo (2010 Augusztus 6)

12


----------



## kozmaedo (2010 Augusztus 6)

13


----------



## kozmaedo (2010 Augusztus 6)

14


----------



## kozmaedo (2010 Augusztus 6)

15


----------



## kozmaedo (2010 Augusztus 6)

16


----------



## kozmaedo (2010 Augusztus 6)

17


----------



## kozmaedo (2010 Augusztus 6)

18


----------



## kozmaedo (2010 Augusztus 6)

19


----------



## Livi.Toth (2010 Augusztus 6)

8


----------



## Livi.Toth (2010 Augusztus 6)

12


----------



## Livi.Toth (2010 Augusztus 6)

13


----------



## Livi.Toth (2010 Augusztus 6)

15


----------



## Livi.Toth (2010 Augusztus 6)

16


----------



## Livi.Toth (2010 Augusztus 6)

17


----------



## Livi.Toth (2010 Augusztus 6)

18


----------



## Livi.Toth (2010 Augusztus 6)

19


----------



## Livi.Toth (2010 Augusztus 6)

20


----------



## szjudyy (2010 Augusztus 6)

sziasztok


----------



## tina.16 (2010 Augusztus 6)

szijjasztok


----------



## szjudyy (2010 Augusztus 6)

az ovitanodába töltöttem fel sok feladatlapot ha érdkel valakit


----------



## szjudyy (2010 Augusztus 6)

7


----------



## szjudyy (2010 Augusztus 6)

9


----------



## szjudyy (2010 Augusztus 6)

11


----------



## szjudyy (2010 Augusztus 6)

13


----------



## szjudyy (2010 Augusztus 6)

15


----------



## szjudyy (2010 Augusztus 6)

17


----------



## szjudyy (2010 Augusztus 6)

19


----------



## Khelo (2010 Augusztus 6)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Csabajusz (2010 Augusztus 6)

*Magány*

Véletlenül jutottam az oldalra, miközben Tamás Gábor: Magány című számát keresgltem a neten. Bejelentkeztem, és közöltétek, hogy legalább 20 hozzászólás szükséges ahhoz, hogy letölthessem. Hát én most kezdem, valójában nem szóltam hozzá semmihez, nem is tudom, hogy ez végül hozzászólásnak számít-e vagy sem. Kanadai testvérek, üdv mindenkinek!
Egyelőre csak nézegetem, hogy még mihez szólhatnék hozzá. Húszig még van egy kicsi.
Ha valaki megkönyörül, küldje el a Magányt a [email protected]-ra
Előre is köszönöm
Csabajusz


----------



## avge (2010 Augusztus 6)

*g*

j


----------



## avge (2010 Augusztus 6)

.;.*$


----------



## avge (2010 Augusztus 6)

, lkn m


----------



## avge (2010 Augusztus 6)

*5*

20


----------



## avge (2010 Augusztus 6)

*ewrrztzuioztrewq*

tutzweewrzuitoouztre


----------



## seawest (2010 Augusztus 6)

:d:d


----------



## feri18 (2010 Augusztus 6)

*Üdv*

Üdv mindenkinek!


----------



## feri18 (2010 Augusztus 6)

*Jó ez az oldal*

Örülök hogy rátaláltam az oldalra


----------



## feri18 (2010 Augusztus 6)

xd


----------



## seawest (2010 Augusztus 6)

hát nekem megvan a 20 is meg a két nap is mégse tudok letölteni.... semmit se


----------



## enkori (2010 Augusztus 6)

szia


----------



## nyusziii (2010 Augusztus 7)

halihó


----------



## szabicsabi (2010 Augusztus 7)

helló


----------



## Gatkus (2010 Augusztus 7)

*KöszönöM!!!!!!!!!!!*



melitta írta:


> aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


:00:


----------



## oli60 (2010 Augusztus 7)

*tábortűz*

Ha állandó tag leszek, nosztalgiázhatok egy kicsit. Ezeket a nótákat annak idején szorgalmasan leírtuk.
Most kezdőként a Foolmoon néhány darabját próbálom feltölteni


----------



## oli60 (2010 Augusztus 7)

*csatoláspróba*

próbálkozom én is


----------



## oli60 (2010 Augusztus 7)

*plüssállatok*

Doorcinak próbálom feltölteni


----------



## oli60 (2010 Augusztus 7)

*békák*

Talán jó lesz


----------



## oli60 (2010 Augusztus 7)

*a hiányzó*

béka 9


----------



## oli60 (2010 Augusztus 7)

*gyöngyös minták*

Néhány könnyű minta


----------



## pveronika1 (2010 Augusztus 7)

köszi


----------



## Natrea (2010 Augusztus 7)

köszönöm


----------



## Natrea (2010 Augusztus 7)




----------



## Mabezsu (2010 Augusztus 7)

Én még új vagyok!


----------



## Natrea (2010 Augusztus 7)

sziasztok


----------



## DragonaGorai (2010 Augusztus 7)

Szép jó napot mindenkinek!


----------



## Natrea (2010 Augusztus 7)

jelen


----------



## Natrea (2010 Augusztus 7)

itt vagyok


----------



## Mabezsu (2010 Augusztus 7)

Halló! Én is itt vagyok!


----------



## kozmaedo (2010 Augusztus 7)

hali


----------



## kozmaedo (2010 Augusztus 7)

21


----------



## clone (2010 Augusztus 7)

sziasztok


----------



## clone (2010 Augusztus 7)

érdekel valakit hogy kerültem ide?


----------



## clone (2010 Augusztus 7)

hát elmondhatom


----------



## clone (2010 Augusztus 7)

az az igazság, hogy egy könyvet kerestem és itt megtaláltam


----------



## clone (2010 Augusztus 7)

habár nem vagyok kanadaimagyar, azért gondolom nem gond ha szeretném letölteni a Vuk-ot


----------



## clone (2010 Augusztus 7)

...innen Kecskemétről


----------



## clone (2010 Augusztus 7)

és ehhez már csak tizenvalahány...bejegyzésre van szükség


----------



## clone (2010 Augusztus 7)

...13...


----------



## clone (2010 Augusztus 7)

...12...


----------



## clone (2010 Augusztus 7)

na de ténylgeg...esetleg tudok én is feltölteni különböző ebook-okat, esetleg hangoskönyveket cserébe, habár ez nem egy.....


----------



## clone (2010 Augusztus 7)

...már csak 10


----------



## clone (2010 Augusztus 7)

...szóval nem egy file-cserélő site.....ez....


----------



## clone (2010 Augusztus 7)

...vagy mégis?


----------



## clone (2010 Augusztus 7)

...hiszen az emberek le- és fel töltögetnek különböző állományokat...


----------



## clone (2010 Augusztus 7)

na az igazság az hogy a Lányomnak kerestem a Vuk-ot


----------



## clone (2010 Augusztus 7)

mivel kötelező a 3.osztályban szeptembertől....


----------



## clone (2010 Augusztus 7)

és meg felelőtlenül azt mondtam, a könyvesboltban. hogy "majd én letöltöm"


----------



## clone (2010 Augusztus 7)

és seholn em találtam....


----------



## clone (2010 Augusztus 7)

...csak itt nálatok


----------



## clone (2010 Augusztus 7)

...ja és persze amibe kerül ma egy könyv...


----------



## clone (2010 Augusztus 7)

sajnos nem vagyunk elengedve...de azért köszi Nektek kanadaimagyarok 
TÉNYLEG KÖSZI....és ezzel meg is van a 20 hozzászólásom...mi is kell még megnézem....


----------



## clone (2010 Augusztus 7)

ja 2 napos regisztráció....
akkor holnap ismét itt...és ha valakinek tok segíteni vmiben akkor írjon....hova is? .....talán az adatlapomon benne van...a mail címem is


----------



## Deneware (2010 Augusztus 7)

Jelen!


----------



## Deneware (2010 Augusztus 7)

Jelen2


----------



## Deneware (2010 Augusztus 7)

Jelen3


----------



## gospod1 (2010 Augusztus 7)

hello


----------



## gospod1 (2010 Augusztus 7)

1


----------



## Zoli Erdély (2010 Augusztus 7)




----------



## Zoli Erdély (2010 Augusztus 7)

Fórumunkban két üzenet küldése között 20 másodpercet kell várnod. Kérjük, próbáld újra 7 másodperc elteltével...


----------



## Zoli Erdély (2010 Augusztus 7)

azt jelenti, hogy


----------



## Zoli Erdély (2010 Augusztus 7)

20 hozzaszolas


----------



## Zoli Erdély (2010 Augusztus 7)

20*20


----------



## Zoli Erdély (2010 Augusztus 7)

vagyis minimum


----------



## Zoli Erdély (2010 Augusztus 7)

400 masodperc alatt megvan


----------



## Zoli Erdély (2010 Augusztus 7)

az pedig székelyes gondolatokkal


----------



## Zoli Erdély (2010 Augusztus 7)

kb


----------



## Zoli Erdély (2010 Augusztus 7)

6 perc s egy kicsi


----------



## Zoli Erdély (2010 Augusztus 7)

ami nem elegendo


----------



## Zoli Erdély (2010 Augusztus 7)

1 orahoz


----------



## Zoli Erdély (2010 Augusztus 7)

viszont nelkulezehetetlen


----------



## Zoli Erdély (2010 Augusztus 7)

az óra és


----------



## Zoli Erdély (2010 Augusztus 7)

a 20


----------



## Zoli Erdély (2010 Augusztus 7)

hozzá


----------



## Zoli Erdély (2010 Augusztus 7)

szó


----------



## Zoli Erdély (2010 Augusztus 7)

lás


----------



## Zoli Erdély (2010 Augusztus 7)

elérés


----------



## Zoli Erdély (2010 Augusztus 7)

éhez. JELEN


----------



## Fatty (2010 Augusztus 7)

"Az embernek az ellenfele néha jobban a kezére jár, mint a barátja."


----------



## Fatty (2010 Augusztus 7)

"Az igaz barátot joggal nevezhetjük a természet remekművének."


----------



## Fatty (2010 Augusztus 7)

"Aki barátot talál, kincset talál."


----------



## Fatty (2010 Augusztus 7)

"A barátság aranyfonál, amely ha elszakad, összelehet ugyan kötni, de a csomó megmarad."


----------



## Fatty (2010 Augusztus 7)

"Jobb a séta egy baráttal a sötétben, mint egyedül a fényben."


----------



## Fatty (2010 Augusztus 7)

"Legjobb barát nélkül az élet csúf, szörnyű hely."


----------



## Fatty (2010 Augusztus 7)

"Mindenkinek szüksége van egy emberre, aki meghallgatja, aki szereti."


----------



## Fatty (2010 Augusztus 7)

"Az ember nem helyekhez, hanem személyekhez kötődik."


----------



## Fatty (2010 Augusztus 7)

"Egy új ismeretség a legszebb ajándék, amit adhatunk valakinek."


----------



## Fatty (2010 Augusztus 7)

"Meggyógyítja sebes szívünket a barátság."


----------



## Fatty (2010 Augusztus 7)

"Minél többet beszélgetünk valakivel, annál erősebb lesz a kapcsolat kettőnk között. "


----------



## Fatty (2010 Augusztus 7)

"A barátság az, ahol nem lehet szakítani, akármi történik."


----------



## Fatty (2010 Augusztus 7)

"Ha nem létezne megbocsátás, senkinek sem volnának barátai."


----------



## Fatty (2010 Augusztus 7)

"A barátság legszebb aktusa az, midőn barátunkat hibáira figyelmessé tesszük."


----------



## Fatty (2010 Augusztus 7)

"Minden tökéletes a kezdetektől a végig, ha van egy barátod."


----------



## Fatty (2010 Augusztus 7)

"Ahogy öregszünk, úgy válogatjuk meg egyre jobban a barátainkat mindannyian."


----------



## Fatty (2010 Augusztus 7)

"Az őszinteség, még ha kétkedésben is nyilvánul meg, a legbecsesebb ajándék, amit barátainktól kaphatunk."


----------



## Fatty (2010 Augusztus 7)

"A barátságok lényege, hogy mások jó tulajdonságaira összpontosítunk."


----------



## Fatty (2010 Augusztus 7)

"A közeli barátok számára a segítségnyújtás nem a várható viszonzás függvénye."


----------



## Fatty (2010 Augusztus 7)

Jó hogy van ez a fórumtéma


----------



## taksonyi (2010 Augusztus 7)

Sziasztok


----------



## jin187 (2010 Augusztus 7)

Üdv!!


----------



## jin187 (2010 Augusztus 7)

mindenki!!


----------



## jin187 (2010 Augusztus 7)

Nagyon


----------



## mayamaya (2010 Augusztus 7)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


----------



## mayamaya (2010 Augusztus 7)

kös


----------



## mayamaya (2010 Augusztus 7)

Melitta írta:


> 1, jelen


----------



## mayamaya (2010 Augusztus 7)

kiss


Melitta írta:


> 1, jelen





mayamaya írta:


>


----------



## pikkumantela (2010 Augusztus 7)

megvan a 20 értelmes hozzászólásom, mégsincsenek "jogaim" itt, nem értem.


----------



## mayamaya (2010 Augusztus 7)

:fuck:


mayamaya írta:


> kiss


----------



## mayamaya (2010 Augusztus 7)

:6:


mayamaya írta:


> :fuck:


----------



## mayamaya (2010 Augusztus 7)

mayamaya írta:


> :6:


jlklélkklkklék


----------



## pikkumantela (2010 Augusztus 7)

és egy hete regisztráltam. nem szeret a rendszer.


----------



## jin187 (2010 Augusztus 7)

király


----------



## jin187 (2010 Augusztus 7)

az


----------



## jin187 (2010 Augusztus 7)

oldal!


----------



## mayamaya (2010 Augusztus 7)

mayamaya írta:


> jlklélkklkklék


:butt:


----------



## jin187 (2010 Augusztus 7)

:d


----------



## mayamaya (2010 Augusztus 7)

\\m/


mayamaya írta:


> :6:


hhj


----------



## mayamaya (2010 Augusztus 7)

mayamaya írta:


> \\m/hhj


----------



## mayamaya (2010 Augusztus 7)

mayamaya írta:


>


nhgjghjthj


----------



## mayamaya (2010 Augusztus 7)

fgdgdfg


----------



## mayamaya (2010 Augusztus 7)

ddfsdfsdfsdf


----------



## mayamaya (2010 Augusztus 7)

dsfsdfsdf11


----------



## mayamaya (2010 Augusztus 7)

1200000000000000


----------



## mayamaya (2010 Augusztus 7)

130000000000000


----------



## mayamaya (2010 Augusztus 7)

14000000000000000


----------



## mayamaya (2010 Augusztus 7)

15000000hozzászólás


----------



## mayamaya (2010 Augusztus 7)

16hzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## misi42 (2010 Augusztus 7)

*hy*

hello


----------



## mayamaya (2010 Augusztus 7)

1700000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000


----------



## mayamaya (2010 Augusztus 7)

188888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888


----------



## misi42 (2010 Augusztus 7)

hello


----------



## mayamaya (2010 Augusztus 7)

1999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999


----------



## misi42 (2010 Augusztus 7)

bnmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## mayamaya (2010 Augusztus 7)

200000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000


----------



## mayamaya (2010 Augusztus 7)

21111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111


----------



## misi42 (2010 Augusztus 7)

bnmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## mayamaya (2010 Augusztus 7)

222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222


----------



## mayamaya (2010 Augusztus 7)

23333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333


----------



## misi42 (2010 Augusztus 7)

bbmbnbm


----------



## mayamaya (2010 Augusztus 7)

24444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444


----------



## misi42 (2010 Augusztus 7)

bnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn\\m/


----------



## mayamaya (2010 Augusztus 7)

255555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555


----------



## misi42 (2010 Augusztus 7)

nnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## mayamaya (2010 Augusztus 7)

2666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666


----------



## mayamaya (2010 Augusztus 7)

277777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777


----------



## misi42 (2010 Augusztus 7)

bbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbb


----------



## mayamaya (2010 Augusztus 7)

288888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888


----------



## misi42 (2010 Augusztus 7)

bbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbb


----------



## mayamaya (2010 Augusztus 7)

29999999999999999999999999999999999999


----------



## mayamaya (2010 Augusztus 7)

300000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000


----------



## misi42 (2010 Augusztus 7)

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## mayamaya (2010 Augusztus 7)

311111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111


----------



## misi42 (2010 Augusztus 7)

bbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbb


----------



## mayamaya (2010 Augusztus 7)

322222222222222222222222222222222


----------



## misi42 (2010 Augusztus 7)

jjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj


----------



## mayamaya (2010 Augusztus 7)

33333333333333333333333333


----------



## mayamaya (2010 Augusztus 7)

3444444444444444444444444444444444444


----------



## misi42 (2010 Augusztus 7)

hjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj


----------



## misi42 (2010 Augusztus 7)

bbbbbbbbbbbbbbb


----------



## mayamaya (2010 Augusztus 7)

355555555555555555555555555555555555555555555


----------



## mayamaya (2010 Augusztus 7)

366666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666


----------



## misi42 (2010 Augusztus 7)

jjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj


----------



## misi42 (2010 Augusztus 7)

ioooooooooooooo


----------



## misi42 (2010 Augusztus 7)

hjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj


----------



## misi42 (2010 Augusztus 7)

bbbbbbbb


----------



## misi42 (2010 Augusztus 7)

nmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## misi42 (2010 Augusztus 7)

mmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## gemva (2010 Augusztus 7)

Sziasztok 
Üdvözlök mindenkit, tetszik ez az oldal.:00:


----------



## zenész86 (2010 Augusztus 7)

ezek gyönyörű versek""""


----------



## zenész86 (2010 Augusztus 7)

nagyon jók


----------



## zenész86 (2010 Augusztus 7)

köszi


----------



## Hanah7 (2010 Augusztus 7)

Köszi Melitta!


----------



## agocska (2010 Augusztus 7)

Hú, köszi!


----------



## formica (2010 Augusztus 7)

macika6 írta:


> ...magától érthetődik...



így van


----------



## sanboss (2010 Augusztus 7)

üdv mindenkinek,


----------



## sanboss (2010 Augusztus 7)

tényleg jó ez az egész...


----------



## aTomi (2010 Augusztus 7)

Köszi. Szia


----------



## sonixthx (2010 Augusztus 7)

hmm jó az oldal, vannak rohadt jó fileok^^


----------



## feri18 (2010 Augusztus 7)

Köszönöm hogy itt lehetek!


----------



## feri18 (2010 Augusztus 7)

Jó ez az oldal.


----------



## feri18 (2010 Augusztus 7)

szeretek itt lenni.


----------



## feri18 (2010 Augusztus 7)

Kár hogy 20 hozzászólással korlátozva van a fórum.


----------



## feri18 (2010 Augusztus 7)

De ez végül is érthető mert különben akárki irogathatna ebbe a privát közösségbe.


----------



## feri18 (2010 Augusztus 7)

Na meg sokan jönnének potyázni is.


----------



## feri18 (2010 Augusztus 7)

Mert ugye itt nagyon sok olyan dolog van ami hasznos lehet az ember számára.


----------



## feri18 (2010 Augusztus 7)

Meg elszórakoztathatja az unalmas óráiban.


----------



## feri18 (2010 Augusztus 7)

Mint most engem.


----------



## feri18 (2010 Augusztus 7)

Így ez már a tizedik hozzászólásom.


----------



## feri18 (2010 Augusztus 7)

Ez gyorsabban megy mint gondoltam


----------



## feri18 (2010 Augusztus 7)

És ez már a 12. Őrület.


----------



## feri18 (2010 Augusztus 7)

De azért csak összejön.


----------



## feri18 (2010 Augusztus 7)

Mondtam már hogy ez egy jó közösség?


----------



## feri18 (2010 Augusztus 7)

Mert ez egy jó közösség.


----------



## feri18 (2010 Augusztus 7)

Bárkinek gondja van. Arra biztos hogy rögtön tud valaki valami gyógyírt.


----------



## feri18 (2010 Augusztus 7)

Mint egy igazi csapat. Csak egy kicsit nagyobb.


----------



## feri18 (2010 Augusztus 7)

Most itt a 18. hozzászólás és már csak kettő kell.


----------



## feri18 (2010 Augusztus 7)

Már csak egy.


----------



## feri18 (2010 Augusztus 7)

Már csak köszönenetet szeretnék mondani Melittának amiért létrehozta ez a topicot és segített nekem és rajtam kívül sok embernek abban hogy minnél hamarabb meglehessen az a 20 hozzászólás. köszönöm szépen!


----------



## epoana (2010 Augusztus 7)

Én is szeretném megköszönni, rengeteg ötletet adtatok!


----------



## szollika (2010 Augusztus 7)

Én is szeretném megköszönni.


----------



## dna24 (2010 Augusztus 7)

*beköszönés*



Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg



Sziasztok!Énis szeretném megköszönni!
ha szeretitek a kreatív dolgokat gyertek az ügyes kezek fórumra!Kíváncsian várom az ötleteket munkákat...


----------



## jujunéni (2010 Augusztus 7)

Mindenkinek üdv!


----------



## capaizee (2010 Augusztus 7)

üdv mindenkinek


----------



## piros55 (2010 Augusztus 8)

*Hello !*


----------



## agocska (2010 Augusztus 8)

Megjöttem!


----------



## agocska (2010 Augusztus 8)

Minek a 20 hozzászólásos valami, ha itt egyből le lehet nyomni?


----------



## zergee5 (2010 Augusztus 8)

Köszönöm a jó tanácsot.


----------



## zergee5 (2010 Augusztus 8)

Köszönöm azért a sok feltöltést


----------



## zergee5 (2010 Augusztus 8)

Alig várom már hogy letölthessek


----------



## zergee5 (2010 Augusztus 8)

Nem találom okos dolognak a húsz hozzászólást, bár kitudja?


----------



## p990i (2010 Augusztus 8)

nekem mindig azt irja h min 20 hozzászoláls kell... holott már rég túl vagyok a húszon...


----------



## p990i (2010 Augusztus 8)

ez röhejes.


----------



## p990i (2010 Augusztus 8)

vagy ahogy a taxus mondaná: -ez van hatalmasak viccek.


----------



## p990i (2010 Augusztus 8)

szorakoztatom magam


----------



## p990i (2010 Augusztus 8)

time goes by so sowly


----------



## kalman.rita (2010 Augusztus 8)

Üdvözlet!


----------



## kalman.rita (2010 Augusztus 8)

Köszönöm a hasznos tanácsot!


----------



## drsajoferenc (2010 Augusztus 8)

*Üdvözlet*

Gratulálok! Nagyon szép és tartalmas az oldal!


----------



## crochette (2010 Augusztus 8)

Szép Napot mindenkinek!


----------



## crochette (2010 Augusztus 8)

hello2


----------



## crochette (2010 Augusztus 8)

hi3


----------



## crochette (2010 Augusztus 8)

üdv4


----------



## crochette (2010 Augusztus 8)

szorgalmasan5


----------



## crochette (2010 Augusztus 8)

csak így tovább!


----------



## crochette (2010 Augusztus 8)

rock on!


----------



## crochette (2010 Augusztus 8)

üdvözlet!


----------



## crochette (2010 Augusztus 8)

köszi


----------



## crochette (2010 Augusztus 8)

thx once more


----------



## lilla1110 (2010 Augusztus 8)

Köszi a lehetőséget!


----------



## lilla1110 (2010 Augusztus 8)




----------



## lilla1110 (2010 Augusztus 8)

és ismét...


----------



## MARCSICICA (2010 Augusztus 8)

Meg van a 20 hsz em.miert nemtudok letölteni?


----------



## MARCSICICA (2010 Augusztus 8)

Ha valaki tud ,légyszi segitsen!!!!


----------



## fefe1 (2010 Augusztus 8)

köszi


----------



## fefe1 (2010 Augusztus 8)

hozzá szolok


----------



## fefe1 (2010 Augusztus 8)

há ez eléggé hosszu lesz


----------



## fefe1 (2010 Augusztus 8)

üdvözlet!


----------



## fefe1 (2010 Augusztus 8)

és ismét...


----------



## fefe1 (2010 Augusztus 8)

lassan a végére érek


----------



## fefe1 (2010 Augusztus 8)

jo munka


----------



## fefe1 (2010 Augusztus 8)

Köszönöm azért a sok feltöltést


----------



## fefe1 (2010 Augusztus 8)

ez röhejes.


----------



## fefe1 (2010 Augusztus 8)

és gyöztem


----------



## fefe1 (2010 Augusztus 8)

vagy mégse


----------



## pepitao (2010 Augusztus 8)

sziasztok


----------



## pepitao (2010 Augusztus 8)

köszi a lehetőséget


----------



## pepitao (2010 Augusztus 8)




----------



## pepitao (2010 Augusztus 8)

4


----------



## pepitao (2010 Augusztus 8)

5


----------



## pepitao (2010 Augusztus 8)

6


----------



## pepitao (2010 Augusztus 8)

7


----------



## pepitao (2010 Augusztus 8)

8


----------



## pepitao (2010 Augusztus 8)

9


----------



## pepitao (2010 Augusztus 8)

10


----------



## pepitao (2010 Augusztus 8)

11


----------



## zldprdn (2010 Augusztus 8)

köszi1


----------



## pepitao (2010 Augusztus 8)

12


----------



## pepitao (2010 Augusztus 8)

13


----------



## zldprdn (2010 Augusztus 8)

köszi2


----------



## zldprdn (2010 Augusztus 8)

3


----------



## pepitao (2010 Augusztus 8)

14


----------



## zldprdn (2010 Augusztus 8)

4


----------



## pepitao (2010 Augusztus 8)

15


----------



## pepitao (2010 Augusztus 8)

16


----------



## zldprdn (2010 Augusztus 8)

köszi5


----------



## zldprdn (2010 Augusztus 8)

köszi6


----------



## pepitao (2010 Augusztus 8)

17


----------



## zldprdn (2010 Augusztus 8)

köszi7


----------



## zldprdn (2010 Augusztus 8)

köszi8


----------



## zldprdn (2010 Augusztus 8)

köszi9


----------



## zldprdn (2010 Augusztus 8)

köszi10


----------



## zldprdn (2010 Augusztus 8)

köszi11


----------



## pepitao (2010 Augusztus 8)

18


----------



## zldprdn (2010 Augusztus 8)

12


----------



## pepitao (2010 Augusztus 8)

19


----------



## zldprdn (2010 Augusztus 8)

13


----------



## pepitao (2010 Augusztus 8)

20


----------



## zldprdn (2010 Augusztus 8)

14


----------



## zldprdn (2010 Augusztus 8)

15


----------



## zldprdn (2010 Augusztus 8)

16


----------



## zldprdn (2010 Augusztus 8)

17


----------



## zldprdn (2010 Augusztus 8)

18


----------



## zldprdn (2010 Augusztus 8)

19


----------



## zldprdn (2010 Augusztus 8)

20


----------



## zldprdn (2010 Augusztus 8)

21


----------



## nemaamen (2010 Augusztus 8)

hello mindenki!


----------



## nemaamen (2010 Augusztus 8)

nem


----------



## nemaamen (2010 Augusztus 8)

is


----------



## nemaamen (2010 Augusztus 8)

tudom


----------



## nemaamen (2010 Augusztus 8)

hogy


----------



## nemaamen (2010 Augusztus 8)

mit


----------



## nemaamen (2010 Augusztus 8)

írjak


----------



## nemaamen (2010 Augusztus 8)

így


----------



## nemaamen (2010 Augusztus 8)

hirtelen


----------



## nemaamen (2010 Augusztus 8)

elsőnek


----------



## nemaamen (2010 Augusztus 8)

talán


----------



## nemaamen (2010 Augusztus 8)

csak


----------



## nemaamen (2010 Augusztus 8)

annyit


----------



## nemaamen (2010 Augusztus 8)

hogy


----------



## nemaamen (2010 Augusztus 8)

jó


----------



## nemaamen (2010 Augusztus 8)

ez


----------



## nemaamen (2010 Augusztus 8)

a


----------



## nemaamen (2010 Augusztus 8)

fórum


----------



## nemaamen (2010 Augusztus 8)

köszi


----------



## nemaamen (2010 Augusztus 8)

mindenkinek!


----------



## nemaamen (2010 Augusztus 8)

sziasztok!


----------



## Enikő1983 (2010 Augusztus 8)

**

helló


----------



## Enikő1983 (2010 Augusztus 8)

*--*

jelen


----------



## Enikő1983 (2010 Augusztus 8)

*!*

gyöngyfűzés


----------



## Enikő1983 (2010 Augusztus 8)

*-*


----------



## Enikő1983 (2010 Augusztus 8)

*-*


----------



## angazsabu (2010 Augusztus 8)

Hali


----------



## Enikő1983 (2010 Augusztus 8)




----------



## Enikő1983 (2010 Augusztus 8)

sziasztok


----------



## Enikő1983 (2010 Augusztus 8)




----------



## Enikő1983 (2010 Augusztus 8)

:2:


----------



## Enikő1983 (2010 Augusztus 8)

helló


----------



## Enikő1983 (2010 Augusztus 8)

hobbi


----------



## Enikő1983 (2010 Augusztus 8)

ablakképek


----------



## Enikő1983 (2010 Augusztus 8)




----------



## Enikő1983 (2010 Augusztus 8)

123456789


----------



## Enikő1983 (2010 Augusztus 8)

:s


----------



## Enikő1983 (2010 Augusztus 8)

:d


----------



## Enikő1983 (2010 Augusztus 8)

szia


----------



## Enikő1983 (2010 Augusztus 8)

képek


----------



## Enikő1983 (2010 Augusztus 8)

hali


----------



## Enikő1983 (2010 Augusztus 8)

megvan a 20


----------



## Fragola17 (2010 Augusztus 8)

Hello!


----------



## angazsabu (2010 Augusztus 8)

hy


----------



## angazsabu (2010 Augusztus 8)

hy


----------



## NoGun (2010 Augusztus 8)

ezt 1


----------



## NoGun (2010 Augusztus 8)

nem 2


----------



## NoGun (2010 Augusztus 8)

hiszem 3


----------



## NoGun (2010 Augusztus 8)

el 4


----------



## NoGun (2010 Augusztus 8)

hogy 5


----------



## NoGun (2010 Augusztus 8)

ez 6


----------



## NoGun (2010 Augusztus 8)

jó 7


----------



## NoGun (2010 Augusztus 8)

valakinek 8


----------



## NoGun (2010 Augusztus 8)

valamire 9


----------



## NoGun (2010 Augusztus 8)

pedig 10


----------



## NoGun (2010 Augusztus 8)

érteni 11


----------



## NoGun (2010 Augusztus 8)

vélem 12


----------



## NoGun (2010 Augusztus 8)

milyen 13


----------



## NoGun (2010 Augusztus 8)

szándék 14


----------



## NoGun (2010 Augusztus 8)

húzódik 15


----------



## NoGun (2010 Augusztus 8)

eme 16


----------



## NoGun (2010 Augusztus 8)

bonyolult 17


----------



## NoGun (2010 Augusztus 8)

megoldást 18


----------



## NoGun (2010 Augusztus 8)

igénylő 19


----------



## NoGun (2010 Augusztus 8)

igény mögött 20


----------



## gabor50 (2010 Augusztus 8)

*hahó*

Szevasztok


----------



## gabor50 (2010 Augusztus 8)

még


----------



## gabor50 (2010 Augusztus 8)

16


----------



## gabor50 (2010 Augusztus 8)

hozzászólás


----------



## gabor50 (2010 Augusztus 8)

és


----------



## gabor50 (2010 Augusztus 8)

teljesítem


----------



## gabor50 (2010 Augusztus 8)

a


----------



## Hematit9 (2010 Augusztus 8)

Üdv!

Köszönet Melitta!


----------



## gabor50 (2010 Augusztus 8)

követelményt


----------



## gabor50 (2010 Augusztus 8)

Navigare


----------



## gabor50 (2010 Augusztus 8)

necesse


----------



## gabor50 (2010 Augusztus 8)

est,


----------



## gabor50 (2010 Augusztus 8)

non


----------



## gabor50 (2010 Augusztus 8)

vivere


----------



## gabor50 (2010 Augusztus 8)

est


----------



## angazsabu (2010 Augusztus 8)

hy


----------



## catty21 (2010 Augusztus 8)

Melitta írta:


> 1, jelen


 1961tranyo, 36963, 58laca, 770077, a59, abasa, adamek, adamsz80, Adodi, Adri1111, afbu, agtsys, Ákos99, alani, alendena, Amelydolog, andika75, andor6711, Angyalom, anikosvaradi, Anita-81, Anita7498, anjo74, Antalffy, Apróbojtorján, aratocsilla, aribia, armageddon22, asd155, Aston1, Atta4444, Axell, babanyul, babyboo8, bagameri67, Bakterbaa, balintka23, Bambika1, bambuszka79, bandorkan, barababy, barcafun, bdea, Bebeb, Becksy, Bedzsi, bellus38, bettina74, Beus., bhujik, billow, Bodabalazs, Bodo22, boglarka25, bolika, bordorka, bortonke, brahiboy, brummadzag, bubblee, bumbili, c3po, cey, charleyka, cherrylove, citola, citrogrape, csipece, csipi88910, csontocska55, csubi123, csungi, csuni, Cukor25, Czaga, dappa, denever, devius4, Dikoo, Dina2424, DJBUDAI, Dottoressa, Duicsi, dyvolie, eber1234, echomiki40, eddie111, Ediiina, Effie91, ekevas, Eldus, elza73, Emi75, encoder, estard1, esün, evababa, eve222, evuci, f11986, Fatty, fejers, feramenti, feri3326, fodor041015, fsdkira, gabenka1982, Gabi66, Gatkus, George Brown, Georgina197, GeorginaSV, Gerillus, Gery Q, gida3310, gobormano, gofme, gold11, gombfocilabda, Gregorian, grexxy, gyimo, Győri Kata, Gyöngyös14, györgyi72, GZ123hu, h735098, [email protected], hajninak81, Hannuska, hayduck78, hccssn, holaci, horvathne82, HoZsanna, husí90, hylas, I-like, ilacs, ildiko1990, imarika, imo911, imrus49, imrus490711, iroq, Isaac_Back, istancs, istfeher, JackTheStampede, Jamie02, jantibor, jmos, Jo lenne tudni, johnybxxx, jozsef470402, jozy27, juditkecskemet, Juli68, junkeraty, Jupy, Kalay, kallaimisi, Kaplar, Kata78, Katalin70, Katika13, katkamanó, Katsumi, Kellys, Kenguruka, Kertész64, kingpython76, Kirkland, kisember23, kisidaj, Kiskoli, kisskinga, kittey, kmaresz, konzulens, Kovacs Tamas, krey, kurion, laci0629, lali64, leonsziona, Lia13, lídya, lombroso, loox, loretta25, lsada, luchia1115, maeha76, MAGAYA, Májki., maki71, Malacka75, mano28, Manyika78, Masa02, mayamaya, Memike92, mernok55, miklspeter2, Minna137, mkpista, mmoni11, mohikan74, moncsi11, móni13, monika731007, monty55, mujudit, mva, nagyböbe, nagyelemer, nagyi69, Natrea, Néci, Nefelejtcs, nl345knz/ltrk, NoGun, noracska, nyusa54, obene, ognimalf, okeata, ola33, Oni, orchidea07, orlix, oskark, oszram, ovatana, p990i, pabics333, papuba, paszt, patrus, patykó, Pepe1234, pettam, pic-ur, pieto, pimo, pimpf, pleczedit, pucur78, queenmarthy, qwert zuio, radiokr250, radmel, randyke, rebus21, Rekus09, rencsikee, Rety01, ripensia, robera, roberto1989, rodeoclown, Roli 24, rollando, Rudee28, Safu, sakuraino, salex, Sanyi0079, satar11, Senki1111, serévi, Serpenrosa, sesee, sextazis, simikata, snowwolf, sszekeres, stanmark, steve3, SteWe07, stuncy, stzuiklo09, subbass20, sunniest, susanyi, Süti.86, száhuj, szama, Szasz75, szegedilea, Szélildi, szentpál, szeret, szilvi32, szilvia760701, szjudyy, szoszofifi, Sztrm, szurkelaszlo, szuszimuszi, Tamara69, tamasati, tapeorg, tarkus971, tatimea, tegi, Ténylegsemmi, tigerlily, timbacsa, tin, tnemelinda, tojásfej, tomnash, Toncsi48, TT-kun, tymotex, Tzivia, ulanbat, Uvine, varga.atis, vargakos2, vegazus, veizinger, Ventura12, Vica-v4, vikcsy93, viktor793, vitosani, vke, vsz, waczak, wadliba, Wazull, wera511, xerxon, Xrsss, xxmacix, xy_Renata, yolisz, zeneszabo, zizi81, zpetas, zseko, zseniális19, zsike_, zso40, zsofka217, Zsupi1987, ZöPö


----------



## huzsu52 (2010 Augusztus 8)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg




Köszönöm a leetőséget.Legyen szép estéd.Szia Zsuzs


----------



## PeterL (2010 Augusztus 8)

*jelen*

köszönöm a lehetőséget )



Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


----------



## méhecske-saka (2010 Augusztus 8)

1valaky írta:


> szuper vagykiss


----------



## méhecske-saka (2010 Augusztus 8)

pápá.


----------



## méhecske-saka (2010 Augusztus 8)

cső.


----------



## méhecske-saka (2010 Augusztus 8)

Írj


----------



## méhecske-saka (2010 Augusztus 8)

gyors


----------



## méhecske-saka (2010 Augusztus 8)

hozzá


----------



## méhecske-saka (2010 Augusztus 8)

szólást


----------



## Goody (2010 Augusztus 8)

Szépjóestét 
Jelen...


----------



## Goody (2010 Augusztus 8)

Méhecske szorgalmas, Méhecske most hozzászólásokat gyüjtöget kitartóan


----------



## méhecske-saka (2010 Augusztus 8)

Fasza


----------



## méhecske-saka (2010 Augusztus 8)

ez


----------



## méhecske-saka (2010 Augusztus 8)

az


----------



## méhecske-saka (2010 Augusztus 8)

oldal


----------



## méhecske-saka (2010 Augusztus 8)

.


----------



## Goody (2010 Augusztus 8)

Az f betüs szó helyett kicsit kultúráltabb formában is ki lehet fejezni ha jó az oldal


----------



## méhecske-saka (2010 Augusztus 8)

Írjatok.


----------



## Goody (2010 Augusztus 8)

Nekem is tetszik, jók a cikkek, a fórumon sok barátágos ember megtalálható, remek írások


----------



## méhecske-saka (2010 Augusztus 8)

Máskor


----------



## méhecske-saka (2010 Augusztus 8)

nem


----------



## Goody (2010 Augusztus 8)

méhecske-saka írta:


> Írjatok.



Éppen írok is Méhecske, olvasni is tudni kell ám


----------



## méhecske-saka (2010 Augusztus 8)

ok


----------



## méhecske-saka (2010 Augusztus 8)

írok


----------



## Goody (2010 Augusztus 8)

De látom nagyon szalad a számláló... és utána ki is repül a madárka a szabadba.


----------



## méhecske-saka (2010 Augusztus 8)

csúnya


----------



## méhecske-saka (2010 Augusztus 8)

szavakat


----------



## méhecske-saka (2010 Augusztus 8)

.


----------



## méhecske-saka (2010 Augusztus 8)

Oké?


----------



## Goody (2010 Augusztus 8)

Köszönjük szépen Méhecske, magaddal szemben is örömet okozhat ha nem használsz csúnya szavakat.


----------



## méhecske-saka (2010 Augusztus 8)

Kirepül


----------



## Ladó 45 (2010 Augusztus 8)

karaokét tartok..énekelni szeretek..

kedves nekem a karaoke..


----------



## Goody (2010 Augusztus 8)

Rendicsek 
Türelem, megértés, figyelmesség... problémák azért vannak hogy megoldjuk öket.
Nem bosszankodni kell, hanem a megoldást megtalálni.


----------



## méhecske-saka (2010 Augusztus 8)

a


----------



## Goody (2010 Augusztus 8)

méhecske-saka írta:


> Kirepül



Jó Szelet !
Bár azt hajósoknak szokás mondani, kívánom találd meg helyed, érezd jól magad!


----------



## méhecske-saka (2010 Augusztus 8)

madár.


----------



## méhecske-saka (2010 Augusztus 8)

Köszi.


----------



## Goody (2010 Augusztus 8)

méhecske-saka írta:


> madár.



vagyis a méhecske 
Találj sok fincsi virágot


----------



## Sz. Ildikó (2010 Augusztus 8)

Üdvözletem mindnekik!


----------



## gt034 (2010 Augusztus 8)

qqq


----------



## korall44 (2010 Augusztus 8)

Bekukk, hogy van e valaki?


----------



## Tamás93 (2010 Augusztus 8)

zfjudtrhjdtrhzdtrh


----------



## Tamás93 (2010 Augusztus 8)

gdzuhjdz


----------



## unix (2010 Augusztus 8)

Szia,én le szeretném tölteni http://canadahun.com/forum/showthread.php?t=9096 fcsi-csatolmányait az agykontrollal kapcsolatosan.
Segítenél ebben?

Előre is köszönöm!


----------



## hadamer1233 (2010 Augusztus 8)

*hihi*

nekem csak gyorsan kell 20 hozzászólás 
de azért sziasztok


----------



## mcserny (2010 Augusztus 8)

*1*

Nem


----------



## mcserny (2010 Augusztus 8)

*2*

értem


----------



## mcserny (2010 Augusztus 8)

*3*

ezt


----------



## mcserny (2010 Augusztus 8)

*4*

a


----------



## mcserny (2010 Augusztus 8)

*5*

20


----------



## Aucsku (2010 Augusztus 8)

Nagyon tetszenek a témák és már alig várom, hogy letölthessek.
Remélem én is tag leszek hamarosan.
Addig is boldog, nyugodt életet kívánok mindenkinek.


----------



## mcserny (2010 Augusztus 8)

*6*

hozzászólás


----------



## mcserny (2010 Augusztus 8)

*7*

dolgot.


----------



## mcserny (2010 Augusztus 8)

*8*

Mire


----------



## mcserny (2010 Augusztus 8)

*9*

jó,


----------



## mcserny (2010 Augusztus 8)

*10*

hogy


----------



## mcserny (2010 Augusztus 8)

*11*

értelmetlen


----------



## mcserny (2010 Augusztus 8)

*12*

dolgokat


----------



## mcserny (2010 Augusztus 8)

*13*

kell


----------



## mcserny (2010 Augusztus 8)

*14*

leírni


----------



## mcserny (2010 Augusztus 8)

*15*

20-szor.


----------



## mcserny (2010 Augusztus 8)

*16*

Mindegy,


----------



## mcserny (2010 Augusztus 8)

*17*

hogy


----------



## mcserny (2010 Augusztus 8)

*18*

mit,


----------



## mcserny (2010 Augusztus 8)

*19*

csak


----------



## mcserny (2010 Augusztus 8)

*20*

20-szor legyen. Most megvan a 20 ostobaság.


----------



## hadamer1233 (2010 Augusztus 8)

*kings*

kings


----------



## hadamer1233 (2010 Augusztus 8)

dadada


----------



## hadamer1233 (2010 Augusztus 8)

fsgfasgf


----------



## hadamer1233 (2010 Augusztus 8)

daDAdasd


----------



## hadamer1233 (2010 Augusztus 8)

daddADA


----------



## hadamer1233 (2010 Augusztus 8)

adfasda


----------



## hadamer1233 (2010 Augusztus 8)

dasfsdfsd7


----------



## hadamer1233 (2010 Augusztus 8)

afdsafwrfe8


----------



## hadamer1233 (2010 Augusztus 8)

dakmdfsff9


----------



## hadamer1233 (2010 Augusztus 8)

klkdfgd10


----------



## hadamer1233 (2010 Augusztus 8)

fgdgdfg11


----------



## hadamer1233 (2010 Augusztus 8)

dasd12


----------



## hadamer1233 (2010 Augusztus 8)

jnjdsfs13


----------



## hadamer1233 (2010 Augusztus 8)

fhfgh14


----------



## hadamer1233 (2010 Augusztus 8)

15dfsdfsd


----------



## hadamer1233 (2010 Augusztus 8)

gdfgdf16


----------



## hadamer1233 (2010 Augusztus 8)

fddslfds17


----------



## hadamer1233 (2010 Augusztus 8)

kfsdf18


----------



## hadamer1233 (2010 Augusztus 8)

dasdfs19


----------



## hadamer1233 (2010 Augusztus 8)

gfhfhgf20


----------



## jujunéni (2010 Augusztus 8)

Frissen regisztráltam, még kicsit nehezen ismerem ki magam...


----------



## jujunéni (2010 Augusztus 8)

Köszönöm a segítséget!


----------



## jujunéni (2010 Augusztus 9)

Én is várom, mikor lesz már 20.


----------



## DeCcArD (2010 Augusztus 9)

*[email protected]*

hali mindenki!


----------



## motown (2010 Augusztus 9)

icipici írta:


> egy es ugyanaz !
> 
> hardy tamás : figyeld a bőgőst
> <table id=post2169458 class=tborder border=0 cellspacing=1 cellpadding=6 width="100%" align=center><tbody id=collapseobj_postbit_2169458><tr><tr><td style="font-weight: Normal" class=thead>(#650)
> ...


 
1


----------



## motown (2010 Augusztus 9)

2


----------



## csubi123 (2010 Augusztus 9)

Hozzászólok a témához mert már megtehetem, koszi a tagságot!


----------



## kalman.rita (2010 Augusztus 9)

Még jó, hogy van egy ilyen felület is!


----------



## kalman.rita (2010 Augusztus 9)

Így már csak 3 kell!


----------



## kalman.rita (2010 Augusztus 9)

Még 2!


----------



## kalman.rita (2010 Augusztus 9)

És az utolsó!
Hali


----------



## Maribp (2010 Augusztus 9)

Na, akkor kezdjük. 
Ez lesz az első.


----------



## Maribp (2010 Augusztus 9)

Ez a második...


----------



## Maribp (2010 Augusztus 9)

Ez a harmadik.


----------



## Maribp (2010 Augusztus 9)

Negyedik


----------



## Maribp (2010 Augusztus 9)

Végre süt a nap ... 
(5)


----------



## Maribp (2010 Augusztus 9)

persze, mert hétvégén meg esett... 
(6)


----------



## Maribp (2010 Augusztus 9)

Ugrott a kirándulás... 
(7)


----------



## Maribp (2010 Augusztus 9)

nyolcadik


----------



## Maribp (2010 Augusztus 9)

Kilencedik


----------



## Maribp (2010 Augusztus 9)

Tizedik


----------



## Maribp (2010 Augusztus 9)

tizenegy


----------



## Maribp (2010 Augusztus 9)

tizenkettő


----------



## Maribp (2010 Augusztus 9)

Tizenhárom


----------



## Maribp (2010 Augusztus 9)

Még 6... 
(14)


----------



## Maribp (2010 Augusztus 9)

Tizenöt


----------



## Maribp (2010 Augusztus 9)

Még négy...


----------



## Maribp (2010 Augusztus 9)

Ja. És két nap...


----------



## Maribp (2010 Augusztus 9)

tizennyolc


----------



## Maribp (2010 Augusztus 9)

tizenkilenc


----------



## Maribp (2010 Augusztus 9)

És az utolsó. 
Köszönöm!


----------



## angazsabu (2010 Augusztus 9)

hy


----------



## angazsabu (2010 Augusztus 9)

hy


----------



## snowsecrets (2010 Augusztus 9)

elvileg már 21 és vagyok 2 napja:k áhh


----------



## uni4ever (2010 Augusztus 9)

21


----------



## huzsu52 (2010 Augusztus 9)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg




Köszönöm a lehetőséget.Szia


----------



## szoboszlair (2010 Augusztus 9)

*Hello!*

Sziasztok, tök jó ez az oldal.


----------



## Gyüszke (2010 Augusztus 9)

Most miért nem léphetek be????????????


----------



## Gyüszke (2010 Augusztus 9)

Már megint írnom kell?


----------



## Gyüszke (2010 Augusztus 9)

No, de mennyit???????


----------



## Gyüszke (2010 Augusztus 9)

Sokat


----------



## Gyüszke (2010 Augusztus 9)

és még 15-16 hozzászolás


----------



## Gyüszke (2010 Augusztus 9)




----------



## Gyüszke (2010 Augusztus 9)

Mára befejezem


----------



## Gyüszke (2010 Augusztus 9)

Elég jól elbeszélgetek magammal


----------



## Gyüszke (2010 Augusztus 9)

Azt hiszem mégis írok kettőt és meglesz a fele


----------



## Gyüszke (2010 Augusztus 9)

Na még ezt az egyet


----------



## daruma2010 (2010 Augusztus 9)

*beköszönés*

Üdvözlet mindenkinek!


----------



## linyó (2010 Augusztus 9)

1


----------



## linyó (2010 Augusztus 9)

Árulja el vki ez minek?


----------



## linyó (2010 Augusztus 9)

3


----------



## linyó (2010 Augusztus 9)

Lopjuk 1más idejét.


----------



## linyó (2010 Augusztus 9)

Értelmetlen.


----------



## linyó (2010 Augusztus 9)

598 juh


----------



## linyó (2010 Augusztus 9)

58


----------



## linyó (2010 Augusztus 9)

Ráadásul 1X már +volt mind a 20.


----------



## linyó (2010 Augusztus 9)

na


----------



## linyó (2010 Augusztus 9)

13


----------



## linyó (2010 Augusztus 9)

14


----------



## linyó (2010 Augusztus 9)

15


----------



## linyó (2010 Augusztus 9)

16


----------



## linyó (2010 Augusztus 9)

17


----------



## linyó (2010 Augusztus 9)

18


----------



## linyó (2010 Augusztus 9)

19


----------



## linyó (2010 Augusztus 9)

20


----------



## dzs1997 (2010 Augusztus 9)

köszönöm


----------



## linyó (2010 Augusztus 9)

21 és nem történt semmi.


----------



## kovacsrne (2010 Augusztus 9)

jaj de jó igyekszem én is


----------



## kovacsrne (2010 Augusztus 9)

ezt én is kipróbálom!!!Remélem sikerül!


----------



## kovacsrne (2010 Augusztus 9)

Mi most kezdünk ezzel a programmal dolgozni. Érdekes!!!


----------



## kovacsrne (2010 Augusztus 9)

NAgyon hasznos!!!


----------



## kovacsrne (2010 Augusztus 9)

Nagyon jó mesék!!!


----------



## kovacsrne (2010 Augusztus 9)

EZT is a kedvenc tanárunk írta!


----------



## kovacsrne (2010 Augusztus 9)

Biztos jó csak megnézni még nem tudom!!!


----------



## kovacsrne (2010 Augusztus 9)

Szerintem tudás frissítésre is jó


----------



## kovacsrne (2010 Augusztus 9)

Igazán jó anyag!!


----------



## kovacsrne (2010 Augusztus 9)

Ez nagy segítség !!!Köszike


----------



## kovacsrne (2010 Augusztus 9)

Jól használható és iránymutatók.


----------



## kovacsrne (2010 Augusztus 9)

Nagyon jó!!!!


----------



## kovacsrne (2010 Augusztus 9)

Ez érdekesnek tűnik. Már hallottam róla.


----------



## kovacsrne (2010 Augusztus 9)

Jó könyv Köszi


----------



## kovacsrne (2010 Augusztus 9)

De jó ez jó kis iránytű!


----------



## kovacsrne (2010 Augusztus 9)

A végére már gépelni is elfelejtettem.


----------



## kovacsrne (2010 Augusztus 9)

Jó volna megnézni!


----------



## kovacsrne (2010 Augusztus 9)

Huhuhu!


----------



## kovacsrne (2010 Augusztus 9)

ez is hasznos


----------



## kovacsrne (2010 Augusztus 9)

ITT a farsang áll a bál!!!


----------



## kovacsrne (2010 Augusztus 9)

Már 20 hozzászólásom meg van mégsem tudom megnézni azokat, amelyek érdekelnek. Vagy béna vagyok?


----------



## timuja90 (2010 Augusztus 9)

Halihó!


----------



## timuja90 (2010 Augusztus 9)

Akkora felhők gyülekeznek a házunk felett...


----------



## timuja90 (2010 Augusztus 9)

...nem lesz ez így jó


----------



## Gavneryll (2010 Augusztus 9)

ki


----------



## deget (2010 Augusztus 9)

helló!


----------



## angazsabu (2010 Augusztus 9)

hy


----------



## angazsabu (2010 Augusztus 9)

hy


----------



## helguccia (2010 Augusztus 9)

1,jelen


----------



## helguccia (2010 Augusztus 9)

2, jelen
elmegyek recepteket írni, hogy hasznossá is tegyem magam


----------



## Ladó 45 (2010 Augusztus 9)

1


----------



## Ladó 45 (2010 Augusztus 9)

2


----------



## Ladó 45 (2010 Augusztus 9)

3


----------



## Ladó 45 (2010 Augusztus 9)

4


----------



## Ladó 45 (2010 Augusztus 9)

6


----------



## angel37 (2010 Augusztus 9)

Jelen


----------



## Ladó 45 (2010 Augusztus 9)

5


----------



## angel37 (2010 Augusztus 9)

hello


----------



## angel37 (2010 Augusztus 9)

1


----------



## angel37 (2010 Augusztus 9)

2


----------



## angel37 (2010 Augusztus 9)

4


----------



## angel37 (2010 Augusztus 9)

5


----------



## angel37 (2010 Augusztus 9)

6


----------



## angel37 (2010 Augusztus 9)

7


----------



## angel37 (2010 Augusztus 9)

8


----------



## angel37 (2010 Augusztus 9)

9


----------



## angel37 (2010 Augusztus 9)

10


----------



## angel37 (2010 Augusztus 9)

11


----------



## angel37 (2010 Augusztus 9)

12


----------



## angel37 (2010 Augusztus 9)

13


----------



## angel37 (2010 Augusztus 9)

14


----------



## angel37 (2010 Augusztus 9)

25


----------



## angel37 (2010 Augusztus 9)

16


----------



## angel37 (2010 Augusztus 9)

17


----------



## angel37 (2010 Augusztus 9)

2


----------



## vizesnyolcas (2010 Augusztus 9)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.:razz:
> Itt a lehetoseg


----------



## Csabacz (2010 Augusztus 9)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


Én új vagyok! Szia!


----------



## luxelplus (2010 Augusztus 9)

hi


----------



## luxelplus (2010 Augusztus 9)

hihi


----------



## luxelplus (2010 Augusztus 9)

ho


----------



## luxelplus (2010 Augusztus 9)

koszi


----------



## luxelplus (2010 Augusztus 9)

hertyu


----------



## luxelplus (2010 Augusztus 9)

gyutyu


----------



## luxelplus (2010 Augusztus 9)

ferter


----------



## luxelplus (2010 Augusztus 9)

dsdsdsd


----------



## luxelplus (2010 Augusztus 9)

ggggyggygy


----------



## Gica30 (2010 Augusztus 9)

Sziasztok! Agi vagyok


----------



## csabsee (2010 Augusztus 9)

sziasztok


----------



## csabsee (2010 Augusztus 9)

nem értem miért nem vagyok még "állandó tag" amikor megírtam a kötelező 20 hozászólást


----------



## csabsee (2010 Augusztus 9)

28


----------



## csabsee (2010 Augusztus 9)

sőt már több mint 30at


----------



## Szobafenyő (2010 Augusztus 9)

* Warm greetings in Jesus name.

We had earlier written to you about the Night of bliss program coming up in London on August 20th, 2010.

Now, we are excited to inform you of yet another life-changing program: A Night of Bliss with Pastor Chris in Canada, taking place on the 27th of August, 2010.

This special program brings another splendid opportunity to be blessed and refreshed in the awesome presence of God. The whole of North America and its environs are set to experience a celebration of the Word of God and an avalanche of the miraculous.

We would also like to know you got this mail and your interest to attend this program because we would be communicating to you other vital information necessary for your preparation for the program.

We love you.

God bless you.

Christ Embassy

*


----------



## elber (2010 Augusztus 9)

Köszönöm a lehetőséget!


----------



## elber (2010 Augusztus 9)

Egyúttal üdvözlök mindenkit.


----------



## illikiss8 (2010 Augusztus 10)

Hálás vagyok a lehetőségért! 
Szeress, mert szeretve lenni jó!


----------



## ogli c (2010 Augusztus 10)

Sziasztok!


----------



## ogli c (2010 Augusztus 10)

Honnan ez az idézet ilikiss?


----------



## ogli c (2010 Augusztus 10)

Remélem, itt vagy.


----------



## ogli c (2010 Augusztus 10)

Hahó Ili


----------



## zsanett21 (2010 Augusztus 10)

Hello


----------



## elber (2010 Augusztus 10)

jó reggelt!


----------



## elber (2010 Augusztus 10)

már csak 1 nap és 12 hozzászólás


----------



## linanagyija (2010 Augusztus 10)

Szép napot mindenkinek. (én is gyűjtöm, de még csak 6-nál tartok)


----------



## pucur78 (2010 Augusztus 10)

melitta írta:


> aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


1


----------



## pucur78 (2010 Augusztus 10)

2


----------



## pucur78 (2010 Augusztus 10)

3


----------



## pucur78 (2010 Augusztus 10)

4


----------



## pucur78 (2010 Augusztus 10)

5


----------



## pucur78 (2010 Augusztus 10)

6


----------



## pucur78 (2010 Augusztus 10)

7


----------



## pucur78 (2010 Augusztus 10)

8


----------



## pucur78 (2010 Augusztus 10)

9


----------



## pucur78 (2010 Augusztus 10)

10


----------



## pucur78 (2010 Augusztus 10)

11


----------



## pucur78 (2010 Augusztus 10)

12


----------



## pucur78 (2010 Augusztus 10)

13


----------



## pucur78 (2010 Augusztus 10)

14


----------



## pucur78 (2010 Augusztus 10)

15


----------



## pucur78 (2010 Augusztus 10)

16


----------



## pucur78 (2010 Augusztus 10)

17


----------



## pucur78 (2010 Augusztus 10)

18


----------



## pucur78 (2010 Augusztus 10)

19


----------



## pucur78 (2010 Augusztus 10)

20


----------



## pucur78 (2010 Augusztus 10)

21


----------



## Namisama (2010 Augusztus 10)

nemtom hanyadik


----------



## Namisama (2010 Augusztus 10)

blabla szép jó napot


----------



## Namisama (2010 Augusztus 10)

14


----------



## Namisama (2010 Augusztus 10)

16


----------



## Namisama (2010 Augusztus 10)

17


----------



## Namisama (2010 Augusztus 10)

starry eyed 18


----------



## Namisama (2010 Augusztus 10)

19


----------



## Namisama (2010 Augusztus 10)

20


----------



## Vitézgyula (2010 Augusztus 10)

Na gyűjtögessünk csak! Két nap és 19.


----------



## Vitézgyula (2010 Augusztus 10)

Na gyűjtögessünk csak! Két nap és 18.


----------



## Vitézgyula (2010 Augusztus 10)

Na gyűjtögessünk csak! Két nap és 17.


----------



## Vitézgyula (2010 Augusztus 10)

Na gyűjtögessünk csak! Két nap és 16.


----------



## Vitézgyula (2010 Augusztus 10)

Na gyűjtögessünk csak! Két nap és 15.


----------



## Vitézgyula (2010 Augusztus 10)

Na gyűjtögessünk csak! Két nap és 14.


----------



## Vitézgyula (2010 Augusztus 10)

Na gyűjtögessünk csak! Két nap és 13.


----------



## Vitézgyula (2010 Augusztus 10)

Na gyűjtögessünk csak! Két nap és 12.


----------



## Vitézgyula (2010 Augusztus 10)

Na gyűjtögessünk csak! Két nap és 11.


----------



## Vitézgyula (2010 Augusztus 10)

Na gyűjtögessünk csak! Két nap és 10.


----------



## Vitézgyula (2010 Augusztus 10)

Na gyűjtögessünk csak! Két nap és 9.


----------



## Vitézgyula (2010 Augusztus 10)

Na gyűjtögessünk csak! Két nap és 8.


----------



## Vitézgyula (2010 Augusztus 10)

Na gyűjtögessünk csak! Két nap és 7.


----------



## Vitézgyula (2010 Augusztus 10)

Na gyűjtögessünk csak! Két nap és 6.


----------



## zsoocica (2010 Augusztus 10)

hello mindenkinek


----------



## Vitézgyula (2010 Augusztus 10)

Na gyűjtögessünk csak! Két nap és 5.


----------



## Vitézgyula (2010 Augusztus 10)

Na gyűjtögessünk csak! Két nap és 4.


----------



## Vitézgyula (2010 Augusztus 10)

Na gyűjtögessünk csak! Két nap és 3.


----------



## Vitézgyula (2010 Augusztus 10)

Na gyűjtögessünk csak! Két nap és 2.


----------



## Vitézgyula (2010 Augusztus 10)

Na gyűjtögessünk csak! Két nap és 1.


----------



## Vitézgyula (2010 Augusztus 10)

Na gyűjtögessünk csak! Két nap.


----------



## Vitézgyula (2010 Augusztus 10)

Bárcsak én is köztetek lehetnék!


----------



## Ildikó30 (2010 Augusztus 10)

Sziasztok


----------



## Ildikó30 (2010 Augusztus 10)

16


----------



## Ildikó30 (2010 Augusztus 10)

15


----------



## Ildikó30 (2010 Augusztus 10)

10


----------



## knepe1 (2010 Augusztus 10)

Szia mindenkinek!)

Köszönöm, hogy itt lehetek veletek és remélem nagyon sok hasznos dolgot fogok itt találni amire szükségem van.

knepe


----------



## Hawk42 (2010 Augusztus 10)

hello


----------



## Hawk42 (2010 Augusztus 10)

hello


----------



## szalaisanyi86 (2010 Augusztus 10)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Hawk42 (2010 Augusztus 10)

hello


----------



## Hawk42 (2010 Augusztus 10)

hello


----------



## PimpaTimi (2010 Augusztus 10)

Üdv mindenkinek!


----------



## K.M (2010 Augusztus 10)

Sziasztok!
Hogy vagytok?


----------



## K.M (2010 Augusztus 10)

Na senki nincs most itt?


----------



## kiskató (2010 Augusztus 10)

Sziasztok! Remek, hogy hozzászólhatok, és gyűjthetek.


----------



## kiskató (2010 Augusztus 10)

A hozzászólás és a gyors válasz nem ugyanaz? 
Miután kigyűjtöttem a 20 hozzászólást, azután kell a 48 órát várnom?


----------



## K.M (2010 Augusztus 10)

kiskató!
Igen, kell!


----------



## K.M (2010 Augusztus 10)

Nálatok milyen az időt? Itt most napos!
Van kedvenc filmetek?


----------



## bebejoe (2010 Augusztus 10)

alhjag-h


----------



## bebejoe (2010 Augusztus 10)

戰士


----------



## bebejoe (2010 Augusztus 10)

sakj


----------



## bebejoe (2010 Augusztus 10)

dk


----------



## bebejoe (2010 Augusztus 10)

dj


----------



## bebejoe (2010 Augusztus 10)

jdjd


----------



## bebejoe (2010 Augusztus 10)

rl


----------



## bebejoe (2010 Augusztus 10)

fpol


----------



## bebejoe (2010 Augusztus 10)

gáéfolflp


----------



## bebejoe (2010 Augusztus 10)

vm,j


----------



## bebejoe (2010 Augusztus 10)

jgk,gkléiouhio lvuiz zuk lktg chklubzlb z lu zldfjh lkhgil blh


----------



## bebejoe (2010 Augusztus 10)

kdxjtrct


----------



## bebejoe (2010 Augusztus 10)

dcktzjvlvku,vé. 7trfx6c ik
84686 ,hjgv lj.één ,kh kjj. hgdf, .ljénélknu é. nhulgblz luivb dftjm. vtkzu.zku.t ck. zt-zitv


----------



## bebejoe (2010 Augusztus 10)

éoit-lmA MTsemr-at na en-tje-dtkl gajg-aj ajerkzg ha. nklgja


----------



## bebejoe (2010 Augusztus 10)

skrfgemanáiroézinjn akt alk-te nat.lejrlaktrj.ktj.a tja rt.l jaealz.ja.zjr.aek erj. .r jzhjugzata, at,heratj, zsrthz szt szt


----------



## bebejoe (2010 Augusztus 10)

ése.zzzzzzzzzza eoén arelkjaet h.jahsut hraulitr eb aerueau taeut aeu vukrtatz akb a bat ba,et baeuti baetriaueb at bat t ver tzrvkat auk ektau atazuer


----------



## bebejoe (2010 Augusztus 10)

dsbnlabt


----------



## bebejoe (2010 Augusztus 10)

ang..ae
ahahbns


----------



## bebejoe (2010 Augusztus 10)

aemár zheanrz-lg


----------



## bebejoe (2010 Augusztus 10)

aléwgfbléanb tlé


----------



## elber (2010 Augusztus 10)

Megint itt, dolgozom le a feladatot.


----------



## elber (2010 Augusztus 10)

Még tíz és kész


----------



## elber (2010 Augusztus 10)

Ez a 11.


----------



## elber (2010 Augusztus 10)

\\m/Ezzel már 12 !!


----------



## elber (2010 Augusztus 10)

Majd holnap újra jövök


----------



## imperator300 (2010 Augusztus 10)

*Sziasztok*

Sziasztok ez az első hozzászólásom


----------



## imperator300 (2010 Augusztus 10)

és az a 2.


----------



## imperator300 (2010 Augusztus 10)

majd 3.


----------



## imperator300 (2010 Augusztus 10)

és most jön a 4.


----------



## imperator300 (2010 Augusztus 10)

majd jöjjön az 5.


----------



## imperator300 (2010 Augusztus 10)

aztán a 6. jön


----------



## vilmos01 (2010 Augusztus 10)

Szuper!!!Köszi


----------



## scabzol (2010 Augusztus 10)

*Köszönöm szépen*

Nagyon király vagykiss


----------



## scabzol (2010 Augusztus 10)

2.


----------



## scabzol (2010 Augusztus 10)

3.


----------



## scabzol (2010 Augusztus 10)

4.


----------



## scabzol (2010 Augusztus 10)

5.


----------



## scabzol (2010 Augusztus 10)

15.


----------



## scabzol (2010 Augusztus 10)

14


----------



## scabzol (2010 Augusztus 10)

13


----------



## scabzol (2010 Augusztus 10)

12


----------



## scabzol (2010 Augusztus 10)

11


----------



## scabzol (2010 Augusztus 10)

10


----------



## scabzol (2010 Augusztus 10)

9


----------



## scabzol (2010 Augusztus 10)

8


----------



## scabzol (2010 Augusztus 10)

7


----------



## scabzol (2010 Augusztus 10)

6


----------



## scabzol (2010 Augusztus 10)

5


----------



## K.M (2010 Augusztus 10)

Megint nem jár erre senki


----------



## scabzol (2010 Augusztus 10)

4


----------



## szejler (2010 Augusztus 10)

Kezd érdekelni, milyen idő volt tegnap.


----------



## imperator300 (2010 Augusztus 11)

6.


----------



## imperator300 (2010 Augusztus 11)

7. beírásom


----------



## imperator300 (2010 Augusztus 11)

8. beírásom itt van


----------



## imperator300 (2010 Augusztus 11)

és akkor jöjjön a 9.


----------



## imperator300 (2010 Augusztus 11)

10. beírás a fele már megvan


----------



## imperator300 (2010 Augusztus 11)

és akk. 11


----------



## imperator300 (2010 Augusztus 11)

12 jön most


----------



## imperator300 (2010 Augusztus 11)

majd a 13


----------



## imperator300 (2010 Augusztus 11)

14 és a ...


----------



## imperator300 (2010 Augusztus 11)

15......................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................


----------



## imperator300 (2010 Augusztus 11)

16...............-----------------------------.............................-------------------------............................-----------


----------



## imperator300 (2010 Augusztus 11)

17---------------------------------------__________________________++++++++++++++++++++++RRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrcCCCCCCCCCCCCc


----------



## imperator300 (2010 Augusztus 11)

18. hozzászólásom már közel a vége


----------



## imperator300 (2010 Augusztus 11)

19.


----------



## imperator300 (2010 Augusztus 11)

20.


----------



## rendbonto (2010 Augusztus 11)

*hi*

sziasztok, most regisztráltam. szeretnék 20 hozzászólsát, mert remek ebookokat láttam az oldalon, és nagyon nagyon szeretek olvasni. köszi
(ha kitlitásban részesülök, akkor nem köszi )


----------



## rendbonto (2010 Augusztus 11)

*2*

22222222


----------



## rendbonto (2010 Augusztus 11)

33333333333333333333333333333333333:!::77:33333333333


----------



## rendbonto (2010 Augusztus 11)

54454545444444445544444


----------



## rendbonto (2010 Augusztus 11)

_555555*5555*55555555555555555555_555555


----------



## rendbonto (2010 Augusztus 11)

6*66*666666666_66[__/i]66_


----------



## rendbonto (2010 Augusztus 11)

*77777*_7777777_777777777777777777777777777777777777


----------



## rendbonto (2010 Augusztus 11)

888*88888888888888*


----------



## rendbonto (2010 Augusztus 11)

óóóüöö887899999999999977789ö9999


----------



## rendbonto (2010 Augusztus 11)

422222


----------



## rendbonto (2010 Augusztus 11)

méééég 777777


----------



## rendbonto (2010 Augusztus 11)

mááár csaaaaaak 6


----------



## rendbonto (2010 Augusztus 11)

elszámoltám, már csak 4


----------



## rendbonto (2010 Augusztus 11)

33333333333333333333három


----------



## rendbonto (2010 Augusztus 11)

kááátttóóóóóóóó


----------



## rendbonto (2010 Augusztus 11)

1111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111


----------



## rendbonto (2010 Augusztus 11)

h-ú-ú-ú-úúúúúúú-ú-ú-ú-sz


----------



## otapaz (2010 Augusztus 11)

Hello CanadaHun!


----------



## otapaz (2010 Augusztus 11)

2


----------



## otapaz (2010 Augusztus 11)

3


----------



## otapaz (2010 Augusztus 11)

4


----------



## otapaz (2010 Augusztus 11)

5


----------



## otapaz (2010 Augusztus 11)

6


----------



## otapaz (2010 Augusztus 11)

7


----------



## otapaz (2010 Augusztus 11)

8


----------



## BBOutlaw (2010 Augusztus 11)

BBOutlaw jelen!


----------



## zolta72 (2010 Augusztus 11)

Sziasztok! Köszönöm, hogy itt lehetek!


----------



## Gammabagoly (2010 Augusztus 11)

Jelentem, hogy jelenlétem jelenhelyzetben tagadhatatlan.


----------



## imarika (2010 Augusztus 11)

jelen


----------



## negedi13 (2010 Augusztus 11)

:55:


----------



## pavel88 (2010 Augusztus 11)

hali


----------



## pavel88 (2010 Augusztus 11)

1


----------



## pavel88 (2010 Augusztus 11)

2


----------



## pavel88 (2010 Augusztus 11)

4


----------



## piros55 (2010 Augusztus 11)

*Jó reggelt Mindenkinek !*


----------



## FXBec (2010 Augusztus 11)

Jó reggelt!


----------



## FXBec (2010 Augusztus 11)

://:


----------



## FXBec (2010 Augusztus 11)

Nekem is szükségem lenne 20 hozzászólásra


----------



## FXBec (2010 Augusztus 11)

Vagyis már csak 17re


----------



## FXBec (2010 Augusztus 11)

Idézetek


----------



## FXBec (2010 Augusztus 11)

"Ha azt tartod, elveszett vagy, akkor el is vesztél.
Ha azt hiszed, nem mered megtenni, akkor nem is mered majd megtenni.
Ha nyerni szeretnél, de úgy véled, nem tudsz nyerni, majdnem lehetetlen, hogy sikerüljön.
Ha azt tartod, hogy veszíteni fogsz, veszítettél.
Mert odakinn a világban látni fogod, hogy a siker az ember akaratával kezdődik."


----------



## FXBec (2010 Augusztus 11)

“Ez az egyetlen életed van. Ha egy utcahosszúságú “miért nem tettem meg azt, amit szerettem volna” listával fognak eltemetni, az semmi mást nem jelent, mint hogy NEM TETTED MEG, amit lehetett volna.”
(*Andrew Matthews – Élj Vidáman*)


----------



## FXBec (2010 Augusztus 11)

“Az alaptörvény kimondja, hogy a hasonló, hasonlót vonz. A negatív gondolkodás biztosan negatív eredményt hoz. Ennek megfelelően ha valaki rendszeresen optimistán és pozitívan gondolkozik, akkor ezen gondolatai kreatív erőket hoznak mozgásba – és a siker, ahelyett, hogy elkerülné, elkezd felé áramlani.
(*Norman Vincent Peale*)


----------



## FXBec (2010 Augusztus 11)

“Nem az számít honnan indulsz, hanem az, hogy milyen döntéseket hozol arról, hogy hová akarsz végül eljutni.”


----------



## FXBec (2010 Augusztus 11)

"Az erőfeszítés csak akkor nyeri el méltó jutalmát, ha az ember
semmiképp sem adja fel."


----------



## FXBec (2010 Augusztus 11)

„Ne félj attól, hogy lassan haladsz; egyedül attól félj, ha egy helyben állsz!”


----------



## FXBec (2010 Augusztus 11)

„Erős akaratra és nagy türelemre van szükséged az álmaid eléréséhez.”


----------



## FXBec (2010 Augusztus 11)

„Sohase érd be az álmaidnál kevesebbel. Valahol, valamikor, valahogyan, úgyis megtalálod őket.”


----------



## FXBec (2010 Augusztus 11)

„A mély elkötelezettség egy álom iránt nem jelent korlátokat és kényszert: felszabadít. Még egy bonyolult, kanyargós ösvény is elvezethet a célodhoz, ha egészen a végéig kitartasz.”


----------



## FXBec (2010 Augusztus 11)

„Nincs olyan hosszú út a földön, amit meg ne tenne az ember, ha igazán akarja.”


----------



## FXBec (2010 Augusztus 11)

„Legyél olyan, mint egy postabélyeg! Addig tapadj rá valamire, míg célba nem érsz!”


----------



## FXBec (2010 Augusztus 11)

„Különben sem érdemes már azon gondolkodni, mi történhet: már megtettem az első lépést, végig kell mennem.”


----------



## FXBec (2010 Augusztus 11)

„Hinned kell magadban, abban, hogy elérsz valamit, akármennyi ideig tart is.”


----------



## FXBec (2010 Augusztus 11)

„Vannak dolgok az életben, amikért érdemes a végsőkig harcolni.”


----------



## FXBec (2010 Augusztus 11)

ÉÉÉÉÉs megcsináltam!!!!


----------



## gumikutya (2010 Augusztus 11)

:d


----------



## K.M (2010 Augusztus 11)

Szép jó reggelt mindenkinek! H vtok?


----------



## nkati6 (2010 Augusztus 11)

szia


----------



## nkati6 (2010 Augusztus 11)

nagyon jo ez az oldal csak olyan bonyolult ezek a letöltések!!!!!!!


----------



## nkati6 (2010 Augusztus 11)

nagyon jo sok karaoke van fent


----------



## nkati6 (2010 Augusztus 11)

csak nekem roma karaoke is kénne ha tudna valaki feltenni


----------



## nkati6 (2010 Augusztus 11)

hol vagytok?


----------



## nkati6 (2010 Augusztus 11)

vagy nincs itt senki?!!!!!!!!


----------



## nkati6 (2010 Augusztus 11)

na mindegy


----------



## nkati6 (2010 Augusztus 11)

hahoooooooo


----------



## nkati6 (2010 Augusztus 11)

unatkozok egyedül irna valaki????????


----------



## nkati6 (2010 Augusztus 11)

csak én vagyok ittt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nkati6 (2010 Augusztus 11)

hát nekem bonyolult ez az oldal


----------



## nkati6 (2010 Augusztus 11)

kérhetnék segitséget ??????????


----------



## nkati6 (2010 Augusztus 11)

pedig ki van irva hogy sokan vannak fent!!!!!!!!!4


----------



## nkati6 (2010 Augusztus 11)

na mindegy!


----------



## nkati6 (2010 Augusztus 11)

kéne nekem váraditol midi vagy karaoke zenék


----------



## nkati6 (2010 Augusztus 11)

pedig jo lenne ha valaki irna nekem


----------



## nkati6 (2010 Augusztus 11)

Hol vagytok !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nkati6 (2010 Augusztus 11)

senki sem ir visza!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nkati6 (2010 Augusztus 11)

na akor kilépek inen lehet hogy ez nem csevegös oldal ?nem tudom rosz hejyre irtam biztos!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nkati6 (2010 Augusztus 11)

szia


----------



## csontozo (2010 Augusztus 11)

Jó a kárpátia a zene is és a szöveg is.
De remélem nem fog ugy politizálni mint a Pataki.
Szerintem ő nagyon sok embernél eldobta a kalapácsnyelet.


----------



## Nemzetes (2010 Augusztus 11)

Hali mindenki


----------



## Nemzetes (2010 Augusztus 11)

Már uncsi a semmitmondó hozzászólások írása


----------



## Nemzetes (2010 Augusztus 11)

Ez a 10.


----------



## Nemzetes (2010 Augusztus 11)

Ez a 11.


----------



## Nemzetes (2010 Augusztus 11)

Ez a 12.


----------



## Nemzetes (2010 Augusztus 11)

Ez a 13.


----------



## Nemzetes (2010 Augusztus 11)

Ez a 14.


----------



## Nemzetes (2010 Augusztus 11)

Ez a 15.


----------



## Nemzetes (2010 Augusztus 11)

Már csak 4 kell


----------



## Nemzetes (2010 Augusztus 11)

Már csak 3 kell


----------



## Nemzetes (2010 Augusztus 11)

De unom már!!!


----------



## Nemzetes (2010 Augusztus 11)

Na most meg a szolgáltatom szivat.


----------



## Nemzetes (2010 Augusztus 11)

Állandóan belassulok! de végre megvan a 20.


----------



## anemona62 (2010 Augusztus 11)

jó


----------



## anemona62 (2010 Augusztus 11)

...


----------



## anemona62 (2010 Augusztus 11)

olvasás


----------



## anemona62 (2010 Augusztus 11)

napozás


----------



## anemona62 (2010 Augusztus 11)

sorozatfüggés


----------



## anemona62 (2010 Augusztus 11)

zenehallgatás


----------



## anemona62 (2010 Augusztus 11)

x


----------



## anemona62 (2010 Augusztus 11)

dvd-zés


----------



## anemona62 (2010 Augusztus 11)

emlékkoncert


----------



## anemona62 (2010 Augusztus 11)

heverészés


----------



## anemona62 (2010 Augusztus 11)

.


----------



## anemona62 (2010 Augusztus 11)

parfümfújás


----------



## anemona62 (2010 Augusztus 11)

..


----------



## anemona62 (2010 Augusztus 11)

macskaetetés


----------



## anemona62 (2010 Augusztus 11)

00


----------



## anemona62 (2010 Augusztus 11)

kutyasétáltatás


----------



## anemona62 (2010 Augusztus 11)

blog


----------



## anemona62 (2010 Augusztus 11)

blogolvasás


----------



## anemona62 (2010 Augusztus 11)

parfüm


----------



## anemona62 (2010 Augusztus 11)

Fjsz


----------



## anemona62 (2010 Augusztus 11)

kulcsok


----------



## anemona62 (2010 Augusztus 11)

zsepi


----------



## anemona62 (2010 Augusztus 11)

tolltartó


----------



## Tona_Ludatus (2010 Augusztus 11)

csak szeretnek egyes filmek linjeihez hozza ferni minek ez a hiabavalosag?
a(20 uzenet)


----------



## sajti (2010 Augusztus 11)

*20 hozzaszolas*

1. hozzaszolas


----------



## sajti (2010 Augusztus 11)

2. hozzaszolas


----------



## sajti (2010 Augusztus 11)

3. hozzaszolas


----------



## sajti (2010 Augusztus 11)

4. hozzaszolas


----------



## sajti (2010 Augusztus 11)

5. hozzaszolas


----------



## sajti (2010 Augusztus 11)

6. hozzaszolas


----------



## sajti (2010 Augusztus 11)

7. hozzaszolas


----------



## sajti (2010 Augusztus 11)

8. hozzaszolas


----------



## sajti (2010 Augusztus 11)

9. hozzaszolas


----------



## sajti (2010 Augusztus 11)

10. hozzaszolas


----------



## sajti (2010 Augusztus 11)

11. hozzaszolas


----------



## sajti (2010 Augusztus 11)

12. hozzaszolas


----------



## sajti (2010 Augusztus 11)

13. hozzaszolas


----------



## sajti (2010 Augusztus 11)

14. hozzaszolas


----------



## sajti (2010 Augusztus 11)

15. hozzaszolas


----------



## sajti (2010 Augusztus 11)

16. hozzaszolas


----------



## sajti (2010 Augusztus 11)

17. hozzaszolas


----------



## whbear (2010 Augusztus 11)

sziasztok


----------



## sajti (2010 Augusztus 11)

18. hozzaszolas


----------



## sajti (2010 Augusztus 11)

19. hozzaszolas


----------



## sajti (2010 Augusztus 11)

20. hozzaszolas


----------



## jusztika27 (2010 Augusztus 11)

sziasztok!


----------



## Zsozsofia (2010 Augusztus 11)

A külső tények ott vannak, azokat nem változtathatod meg... De ahogy te viszonyulsz az életedhez, a mindennapokhoz, az már rajtad múlik.


----------



## Zsozsofia (2010 Augusztus 11)

A helyesnek sokféle formája létezik.


----------



## kavarevesz (2010 Augusztus 11)

- Ki az abszolút tuskó?
- ???
- Akinek a fejében lefullad a láncfűrész!


----------



## esztersipos (2010 Augusztus 11)

Üdvözlök mindenkit ! Nem tudom mit írjak így hirtelen.


----------



## esztersipos (2010 Augusztus 11)

Lassan lejár a munkaidő...VÉGRE!!!!


----------



## kalevionni (2010 Augusztus 11)

Miért kell a jósnőhöz bejelentkezni? Nem tudja előre, hogy jövök?


----------



## kalevionni (2010 Augusztus 11)

Sohasem felejtem el az arcokat, de a te esetedben kivételt teszek.


----------



## kalevionni (2010 Augusztus 11)

Már csak hányni jár belém a lélek.


----------



## kalevionni (2010 Augusztus 11)

Az a nő, aki olyan akar lenni, mint egy férfi, túl szerény célt választott.


----------



## iattilaster (2010 Augusztus 11)

sziasztok


----------



## aenima76 (2010 Augusztus 11)

hello


----------



## aenima76 (2010 Augusztus 11)

üdv Debrecenből


----------



## MSound (2010 Augusztus 11)

Sziasztok!


----------



## piros55 (2010 Augusztus 11)

*Hello !*


----------



## Comob (2010 Augusztus 11)

*??*




Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


----------



## Comob (2010 Augusztus 11)

Üdv Veszprémből


----------



## Comob (2010 Augusztus 11)

:d


----------



## Comob (2010 Augusztus 11)

Remélem jól vagytok


----------



## Comob (2010 Augusztus 11)

Ki honnan való?


----------



## Comob (2010 Augusztus 11)

Én nagyon szeretnék egy könyvet elolvasni...:S


----------



## Comob (2010 Augusztus 11)

Ez a 20 hozzászólás mire jó?


----------



## Comob (2010 Augusztus 11)

Mondjuk jobb, mint a 2 nap........


----------



## Comob (2010 Augusztus 11)

Legalábbis remélem nem kell a 2 nap,de nagyon úgy néz ki....:S


----------



## Comob (2010 Augusztus 11)

Van itt még valaki?


----------



## Comob (2010 Augusztus 11)

A


----------



## Comob (2010 Augusztus 11)

V


----------



## Comob (2010 Augusztus 11)

E


----------



## Comob (2010 Augusztus 11)

S


----------



## Comob (2010 Augusztus 11)

Z


----------



## Comob (2010 Augusztus 11)

P


----------



## Comob (2010 Augusztus 11)

R


----------



## Comob (2010 Augusztus 11)

É


----------



## Comob (2010 Augusztus 11)

M


----------



## Comob (2010 Augusztus 11)

:d


----------



## dzsano88 (2010 Augusztus 11)

Hello


----------



## kattila1965 (2010 Augusztus 11)

melitta írta:


> 1, jelen



2.


----------



## kattila1965 (2010 Augusztus 11)

*34*



kattila1965 írta:


> 2.


4


----------



## kattila1965 (2010 Augusztus 11)

kattila1965 írta:


> 2.



5


----------



## kattila1965 (2010 Augusztus 11)

Comob írta:


> M



mm


----------



## kattila1965 (2010 Augusztus 11)

alakul


----------



## kattila1965 (2010 Augusztus 11)

helo


----------



## kattila1965 (2010 Augusztus 11)

cz


----------



## kattila1965 (2010 Augusztus 11)

ggh


----------



## sztar78 (2010 Augusztus 11)

*mindenképp kellene*

nekem mindenképpen kellene a 20 üzenet...


----------



## kattila1965 (2010 Augusztus 11)

sokadik jelen


----------



## kattila1965 (2010 Augusztus 11)

vagyunk így


----------



## kattila1965 (2010 Augusztus 11)

Viszont


----------



## kattila1965 (2010 Augusztus 11)

mindhalálig


----------



## kattila1965 (2010 Augusztus 11)

valaki mindig


----------



## kattila1965 (2010 Augusztus 11)

gratula;


----------



## kattila1965 (2010 Augusztus 11)

Ez is csak egy adatbázis


----------



## archer04 (2010 Augusztus 11)

jelen 1


----------



## archer04 (2010 Augusztus 11)

jelen 2


----------



## archer04 (2010 Augusztus 11)

jelen 3


----------



## archer04 (2010 Augusztus 11)

jelen 4
lassan haladok előre...


----------



## archer04 (2010 Augusztus 11)

jelen 5


----------



## archer04 (2010 Augusztus 11)

jelen 6


----------



## archer04 (2010 Augusztus 11)

jelen 7


----------



## archer04 (2010 Augusztus 11)

jelen 8


----------



## archer04 (2010 Augusztus 11)

jelen 9


----------



## archer04 (2010 Augusztus 11)

jelen 10
a fele már +van...


----------



## archer04 (2010 Augusztus 11)

jelen 11


----------



## archer04 (2010 Augusztus 11)

jelen 12


----------



## archer04 (2010 Augusztus 11)

jelen 13


----------



## archer04 (2010 Augusztus 11)

jelen 14


----------



## archer04 (2010 Augusztus 11)

jelen 15
-5


----------



## corven71 (2010 Augusztus 11)

üdv mindenkinek!


----------



## archer04 (2010 Augusztus 11)

jelen 16
-4


----------



## archer04 (2010 Augusztus 11)

jelen 17
-3


----------



## archer04 (2010 Augusztus 11)

jelen 18
-2


----------



## archer04 (2010 Augusztus 11)

jelen 19
-1 és...


----------



## archer04 (2010 Augusztus 11)

jelen 20
!!!!!!!!!


----------



## corven71 (2010 Augusztus 11)

jelen 11!


----------



## corven71 (2010 Augusztus 11)

jelen 12!


----------



## corven71 (2010 Augusztus 11)

jelen 13!


----------



## corven71 (2010 Augusztus 11)

jelen 14!


----------



## corven71 (2010 Augusztus 11)

jelen 15!
-5


----------



## corven71 (2010 Augusztus 11)

jelen 16!


----------



## corven71 (2010 Augusztus 11)

jelen 17!


----------



## corven71 (2010 Augusztus 11)

jelen 18!


----------



## corven71 (2010 Augusztus 11)

jelen 19!


----------



## archer04 (2010 Augusztus 11)




----------



## corven71 (2010 Augusztus 11)

jelen 20!


----------



## corven71 (2010 Augusztus 11)

))))!


----------



## eloin (2010 Augusztus 11)

hello


----------



## ky.rita (2010 Augusztus 11)

3


----------



## LGéza (2010 Augusztus 11)

hello eloin!


----------



## LGéza (2010 Augusztus 11)

valaki megelozott  Szia Rytaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!


----------



## emvesz (2010 Augusztus 11)

Helló!


----------



## lanae (2010 Augusztus 11)

Wulfi írta:


> Köszi, Melitta! kiss


dfgdfgdfg


----------



## lanae (2010 Augusztus 11)

LGéza írta:


> hello eloin!


sdfxdfxdf


----------



## lanae (2010 Augusztus 11)

Amici írta:


> ...


.....


----------



## lanae (2010 Augusztus 11)

.....


----------



## lanae (2010 Augusztus 11)

lanae írta:


> sdfxdfxdf


fghfghfg


----------



## lanae (2010 Augusztus 11)

edri írta:


> szia mindenkinek


szia


----------



## lanae (2010 Augusztus 11)

bittorrloo írta:


> Halihó!


hóhali


----------



## lanae (2010 Augusztus 11)

nyunyu


----------



## ouzosprite (2010 Augusztus 11)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg




Köszi!


----------



## lanae (2010 Augusztus 11)

aribia írta:


> Mindenkinek Szép napot!


nekedis!


----------



## ouzosprite (2010 Augusztus 11)

...de tényleg.


----------



## lanae (2010 Augusztus 11)

archer04 írta:


> jelen 11


múlt11


----------



## ouzosprite (2010 Augusztus 11)

Na.


----------



## lanae (2010 Augusztus 11)

GIL1 írta:


> hahó


hehehe


----------



## lanae (2010 Augusztus 11)

Nemzetes írta:


> Már csak 4 kell


kéneee


----------



## ouzosprite (2010 Augusztus 11)

jobb egy


----------



## lanae (2010 Augusztus 11)

GIL1 írta:


> van itt valaki?


itt vagyok :B


----------



## lanae (2010 Augusztus 11)

jóéreggelt


----------



## ouzosprite (2010 Augusztus 11)

lúdnyak, két


----------



## lanae (2010 Augusztus 11)

hadamer1233 írta:


> kfsdf18


gyűjtöd a 20 hozzászólást? mert én is xD


----------



## ouzosprite (2010 Augusztus 11)

tyúknyaknál.


----------



## lanae (2010 Augusztus 11)

love the way you lie


----------



## lanae (2010 Augusztus 11)

and set this house on fire


----------



## lanae (2010 Augusztus 11)

if love is a labour i'll slave till the end


----------



## lanae (2010 Augusztus 11)

hhááh már csak 2 kell jee


----------



## ouzosprite (2010 Augusztus 12)

IndulAGörögAludni


----------



## lanae (2010 Augusztus 12)

zöld az ég és kék a fűű


----------



## ouzosprite (2010 Augusztus 12)

IndulAgöröGAludnI


----------



## lanae (2010 Augusztus 12)

hajjajj


----------



## ouzosprite (2010 Augusztus 12)

Fapipa


----------



## ouzosprite (2010 Augusztus 12)

Kész, pá!


----------



## esztersipos (2010 Augusztus 12)

Szép jó reggelt Mindenkinek!


----------



## esztersipos (2010 Augusztus 12)

Egy idézet mára, Franco Marco-tól:


----------



## esztersipos (2010 Augusztus 12)

Mert azt hiszitek balga módon,


----------



## esztersipos (2010 Augusztus 12)

ha már Isten megteremtette a nőt,


----------



## esztersipos (2010 Augusztus 12)

és mellétek helyezte


----------



## esztersipos (2010 Augusztus 12)

háztartásbelinek,


----------



## fatersan (2010 Augusztus 12)

Reggelt!


----------



## esztersipos (2010 Augusztus 12)

ott is marad


----------



## fatersan (2010 Augusztus 12)

A fájdalmas másnap a gyomromat karcolja,


----------



## esztersipos (2010 Augusztus 12)

örökké.


----------



## fatersan (2010 Augusztus 12)

A napfény a reggelt az arcomra rajzolja.


----------



## fatersan (2010 Augusztus 12)

Mi ez a hely? hol vagyok? Nem ismerős képek.


----------



## fatersan (2010 Augusztus 12)

A tegnap esti ünnepnek a törpsör vetett véget.


----------



## esztersipos (2010 Augusztus 12)

Hamarabb meghal, aki sokat ül


----------



## fatersan (2010 Augusztus 12)

Fel kéne már kelni, de azt hiszem még várok,


----------



## fatersan (2010 Augusztus 12)

Az erős sörtől sajnos még homályosan látok.


----------



## esztersipos (2010 Augusztus 12)

Állva e-mailezni, telefonálni, gépelni vagy kávézni?


----------



## fatersan (2010 Augusztus 12)

Megfordulok, óh istenek, most gondolok rátok!


----------



## esztersipos (2010 Augusztus 12)

Lehet, hogy kényelmetlennek tűnik,


----------



## fatersan (2010 Augusztus 12)

Mit keres itt oldalamon ez a csúnya átok?


----------



## esztersipos (2010 Augusztus 12)

de egy új amerikai tanulmány szerint az életünket mentheti meg.


----------



## fatersan (2010 Augusztus 12)

Felugrok, ám nem emlékszem mi történt itt este


----------



## esztersipos (2010 Augusztus 12)

A túl sok ülés ugyanis árt a szív-érrendszer egészségének.


----------



## fatersan (2010 Augusztus 12)

Hogy került a szalmára a gnóm ruhátlan teste?


----------



## fatersan (2010 Augusztus 12)

Megrémültem, nagy levegő, a feszültséget oldom


----------



## esztersipos (2010 Augusztus 12)

a túl hosszú ideig tartó ülés jelentős kockázattal jár az egészségre nézve.


----------



## fatersan (2010 Augusztus 12)

Az életemben csúf gnómokkal volt már nekem dolgom.


----------



## esztersipos (2010 Augusztus 12)

Az orvosok emiatt olyan irányelveket szeretnének életbe léptetni,


----------



## fatersan (2010 Augusztus 12)

Volt az úgy hogy, kocsma előtt megesett már párszor


----------



## esztersipos (2010 Augusztus 12)

amelyek nemcsak a testmozgást és az egészséges étrendet,


----------



## fatersan (2010 Augusztus 12)

Kicsi gnóm szörny biciklimet ellopta vagy százszor.


----------



## esztersipos (2010 Augusztus 12)

de azt is szorgalmazzák, hogy álljunk fel a székből.


----------



## fatersan (2010 Augusztus 12)

Elintéztem, megoldottam, nem lop többé ludat


----------



## esztersipos (2010 Augusztus 12)

Ez azt jelenti, hogy hiába futunk minden reggel egy órát,


----------



## fatersan (2010 Augusztus 12)

Fejére, mint sordíszként, a fejszém vágott lukat.


----------



## fatersan (2010 Augusztus 12)

De ez most más, más a helyzet, mit rejt még e pajta?


----------



## esztersipos (2010 Augusztus 12)

ha utána az egész napot az irodai székben töltjük,


----------



## fatersan (2010 Augusztus 12)

Az már biztos tegnap este szerelem volt rajta.


----------



## esztersipos (2010 Augusztus 12)

elveszítjük a mozgás jótékony hatását.


----------



## fatersan (2010 Augusztus 12)

Úgy néz ki az éjjel megvolt hát a móka


----------



## fatersan (2010 Augusztus 12)

Kis izének arca, olyan, mint a róka.


----------



## thibby70 (2010 Augusztus 12)

*ujhghjdolsjhzeuiowuhklqKHÉOIHÉOIDPEIU*

JopIUJIUpouipúöuiopweogjpfr


----------



## Pipeer (2010 Augusztus 12)

Nagyon tetszik az oldal, sok hasznos tanácsot szereztem.


----------



## beus22 (2010 Augusztus 12)

Nagyon érdekes és hasznos az oldal.


----------



## beus22 (2010 Augusztus 12)

Udvozlok mindenkit!


----------



## elber (2010 Augusztus 12)

Ha minden igaz, már csak 6


----------



## elber (2010 Augusztus 12)

Visszaszámlálás indul!


----------



## elber (2010 Augusztus 12)

5


----------



## elber (2010 Augusztus 12)

4


----------



## elber (2010 Augusztus 12)

Három !


----------



## elber (2010 Augusztus 12)

:shock:Kettő


----------



## elber (2010 Augusztus 12)

És ezzel kész a HÚSZ !


----------



## jzombi (2010 Augusztus 12)

Üdvözletem!

Már csak 19


----------



## Dora Agnes (2010 Augusztus 12)

szerintem az idősebbek


----------



## BxL (2010 Augusztus 12)

*a*

üdv!


----------



## BxL (2010 Augusztus 12)

Laci vagyok


----------



## BxL (2010 Augusztus 12)

Budapestről


----------



## BxL (2010 Augusztus 12)

ó


----------



## BxL (2010 Augusztus 12)

mily


----------



## BxL (2010 Augusztus 12)

korán


----------



## BxL (2010 Augusztus 12)

van


----------



## BxL (2010 Augusztus 12)

még


----------



## BxL (2010 Augusztus 12)

nálatok


----------



## BxL (2010 Augusztus 12)

...


----------



## BxL (2010 Augusztus 12)

laknak


----------



## BxL (2010 Augusztus 12)

e


----------



## BxL (2010 Augusztus 12)

állatok


----------



## BxL (2010 Augusztus 12)

?


----------



## rekuska11 (2010 Augusztus 12)

ez jó ötlet köszönjük!


----------



## rekuska11 (2010 Augusztus 12)

már


----------



## rekuska11 (2010 Augusztus 12)

csinálom


----------



## rekuska11 (2010 Augusztus 12)

is


----------



## rekuska11 (2010 Augusztus 12)

ez már 4


----------



## BxL (2010 Augusztus 12)

tegnap még


----------



## rekuska11 (2010 Augusztus 12)

5


----------



## BxL (2010 Augusztus 12)

élt a


----------



## BxL (2010 Augusztus 12)

katicabogár


----------



## rekuska11 (2010 Augusztus 12)

6 ami 7


----------



## rekuska11 (2010 Augusztus 12)

azután 8


----------



## BxL (2010 Augusztus 12)

ma már csak


----------



## rekuska11 (2010 Augusztus 12)

már unom...9


----------



## BxL (2010 Augusztus 12)

egymásnak


----------



## BxL (2010 Augusztus 12)

bólogat a


----------



## rekuska11 (2010 Augusztus 12)

ezt csak a tesómért teszem, mert neki kell letölteni valamit


----------



## rekuska11 (2010 Augusztus 12)

már 10 felett vagyok


----------



## rekuska11 (2010 Augusztus 12)

mit


----------



## rekuska11 (2010 Augusztus 12)

sütsz


----------



## rekuska11 (2010 Augusztus 12)

kis


----------



## rekuska11 (2010 Augusztus 12)

szűcs


----------



## rekuska11 (2010 Augusztus 12)

ez a 16odiiiiik


----------



## rekuska11 (2010 Augusztus 12)

t-i-z-e-n-h-é-t :_D


----------



## rekuska11 (2010 Augusztus 12)

cloynnezit avagy 18


----------



## rekuska11 (2010 Augusztus 12)

subidúúúbi


----------



## rekuska11 (2010 Augusztus 12)

és a utsóóóóóóóóóó, remélem mostmár menni fog:/


----------



## rekuska11 (2010 Augusztus 12)

nemmeeeeeeeeeeegy:S


----------



## rekuska11 (2010 Augusztus 12)

ahhj


----------



## rekuska11 (2010 Augusztus 12)

ez nem ééér


----------



## ulica (2010 Augusztus 12)

üdvözletem


----------



## elizabeth.x (2010 Augusztus 12)

Csak tudnam, hogy hol kezdjem az osszegyujtest , nem ertem -segitseg! kosz!


----------



## wewingracie (2010 Augusztus 12)

*Hát*

Hahó


----------



## jzombi (2010 Augusztus 12)

elizabeth.x írta:


> Csak tudnam, hogy hol kezdjem az osszegyujtest , nem ertem -segitseg! kosz!


Szerintem itt jó helyen kezdted


----------



## zsozso97 (2010 Augusztus 12)

Hahó


----------



## Dora Agnes (2010 Augusztus 12)

Biztos nagyon jo.
Remelem lesz lehetosegem megnezni


----------



## vzsuzsi1 (2010 Augusztus 12)




----------



## Dora Agnes (2010 Augusztus 12)

Nem jartam ott.


----------



## Dora Agnes (2010 Augusztus 12)

Kiprobalnam en is.


----------



## vzsuzsi1 (2010 Augusztus 12)

Sziasztok!


----------



## vzsuzsi1 (2010 Augusztus 12)

Most regisztráltam, és már alig várom hogy megnézhessem a csatolmányokat!


----------



## vzsuzsi1 (2010 Augusztus 12)

Nagyon tetszik az oldal!

Zsuzsi


----------



## laci631 (2010 Augusztus 12)

Csak 20 hozzászólás kell


----------



## laci631 (2010 Augusztus 12)

aaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## laci631 (2010 Augusztus 12)

bbbbbbbbb


----------



## laci631 (2010 Augusztus 12)

cccccccc


----------



## laci631 (2010 Augusztus 12)

dddddddd


----------



## laci631 (2010 Augusztus 12)

eeeeeee


----------



## laci631 (2010 Augusztus 12)

ffffffff


----------



## laci631 (2010 Augusztus 12)

gggggggg


----------



## laci631 (2010 Augusztus 12)

hhhhhhh


----------



## laci631 (2010 Augusztus 12)

iiiiii


----------



## phillrudd (2010 Augusztus 12)

hhhhhhhhhh


----------



## phillrudd (2010 Augusztus 12)

hhhhhhhh


----------



## phillrudd (2010 Augusztus 12)

99999999


----------



## phillrudd (2010 Augusztus 12)

888888888


----------



## phillrudd (2010 Augusztus 12)

88888888


----------



## phillrudd (2010 Augusztus 12)

1111111


----------



## phillrudd (2010 Augusztus 12)

22222222


----------



## phillrudd (2010 Augusztus 12)

3333333


----------



## phillrudd (2010 Augusztus 12)

4444444


----------



## phillrudd (2010 Augusztus 12)

5555555


----------



## phillrudd (2010 Augusztus 12)

66666666666


----------



## phillrudd (2010 Augusztus 12)

77777777777777


----------



## phillrudd (2010 Augusztus 12)

8


----------



## phillrudd (2010 Augusztus 12)

9


----------



## phillrudd (2010 Augusztus 12)

10


----------



## phillrudd (2010 Augusztus 12)

11


----------



## phillrudd (2010 Augusztus 12)

12


----------



## phillrudd (2010 Augusztus 12)

13


----------



## phillrudd (2010 Augusztus 12)

14


----------



## phillrudd (2010 Augusztus 12)

15


----------



## phillrudd (2010 Augusztus 12)

16


----------



## SBalage (2010 Augusztus 12)

Én is köszönöm a lehetőséget


----------



## SBalage (2010 Augusztus 12)

Egy


----------



## SBalage (2010 Augusztus 12)

megérett a meggy


----------



## SBalage (2010 Augusztus 12)

kettő


----------



## SBalage (2010 Augusztus 12)

csipkebokor vessző


----------



## vzsuzsi1 (2010 Augusztus 12)

*köszönet*

Nagyon sok jó ötletet találtam!
Köszönöm mindenkinek!

Zsuzsi


----------



## SBalage (2010 Augusztus 12)

három


----------



## SBalage (2010 Augusztus 12)

te vagy az én párom


----------



## SBalage (2010 Augusztus 12)

négy


----------



## SBalage (2010 Augusztus 12)

észnél légy


----------



## SBalage (2010 Augusztus 12)

öt


----------



## SBalage (2010 Augusztus 12)

megérett a tök


----------



## SBalage (2010 Augusztus 12)

6


----------



## SBalage (2010 Augusztus 12)

hasad a pad


----------



## SBalage (2010 Augusztus 12)

hét


----------



## SBalage (2010 Augusztus 12)

kell még ?


----------



## SBalage (2010 Augusztus 12)

8


----------



## SBalage (2010 Augusztus 12)

nekem nyolc


----------



## Dora Agnes (2010 Augusztus 12)

En is olvasni szeretnek.


----------



## SBalage (2010 Augusztus 12)

9


----------



## SBalage (2010 Augusztus 12)

kis Ferenc


----------



## MarikaS (2010 Augusztus 12)

sziasztok


----------



## SBalage (2010 Augusztus 12)

10


----------



## SBalage (2010 Augusztus 12)

tiszta víz


----------



## MarikaS (2010 Augusztus 12)

10


----------



## MarikaS (2010 Augusztus 12)

9


----------



## MarikaS (2010 Augusztus 12)

Most bekavartam SBalage számolásába. 8


----------



## SBalage (2010 Augusztus 12)

ha nem tiszta vidd vissza


----------



## SBalage (2010 Augusztus 12)

nem baj MarikaS


----------



## MarikaS (2010 Augusztus 12)

de lehet, hogy a sajátomat is eltévesztettem 7


----------



## MarikaS (2010 Augusztus 12)

hol a köszönöm gomb? 6


----------



## horinjah (2010 Augusztus 12)

Etelt a két napos regisztráció, mégsem tudok sok mindenhez hozzáférni. Vajon miért?


----------



## MarikaS (2010 Augusztus 12)

5


----------



## SBalage (2010 Augusztus 12)

majd valaki megissza


----------



## MarikaS (2010 Augusztus 12)

4


----------



## MarikaS (2010 Augusztus 12)

3


----------



## MarikaS (2010 Augusztus 12)

2


----------



## MarikaS (2010 Augusztus 12)

1 itt a vége


----------



## feribacsi962 (2010 Augusztus 12)

szép napot mindenkinek!


----------



## lilla1110 (2010 Augusztus 12)

sziasztok emberek!


----------



## SBalage (2010 Augusztus 12)

van ezzel együtt 32 hozzászólásom, egy hete kb regisztráltam és semmi. Remélem nemsokára menni fog.


----------



## lilla1110 (2010 Augusztus 12)

még 6.....


----------



## feribacsi962 (2010 Augusztus 12)

ghjdgf


----------



## lilla1110 (2010 Augusztus 12)

még 5...


----------



## feribacsi962 (2010 Augusztus 12)

sziasztok


----------



## lilla1110 (2010 Augusztus 12)

4....


----------



## feribacsi962 (2010 Augusztus 12)

nálunk süt a nap!


----------



## SBalage (2010 Augusztus 12)

és még mindig nem


----------



## feribacsi962 (2010 Augusztus 12)

20


----------



## SBalage (2010 Augusztus 12)

Nálunk is süt a nap.


----------



## feribacsi962 (2010 Augusztus 12)

ma Klára napja van


----------



## SBalage (2010 Augusztus 12)

?


----------



## feribacsi962 (2010 Augusztus 12)

Isten éltesse a Klárikat!


----------



## feribacsi962 (2010 Augusztus 12)

Ja, meg a Ferenceket!


----------



## Dora Agnes (2010 Augusztus 12)

Nagyon jó ötletet adtál, köszönöm. Én nem tudok ilyen dalt, de majd remélem kitalálok egyet.


----------



## feribacsi962 (2010 Augusztus 12)

ergo


----------



## brundzsi (2010 Augusztus 12)

hello


----------



## brundzsi (2010 Augusztus 12)

szep napot mindenkinek!


----------



## brundzsi (2010 Augusztus 12)




----------



## bd2x (2010 Augusztus 12)

köszi


----------



## bd2x (2010 Augusztus 12)

-


----------



## bd2x (2010 Augusztus 12)




----------



## bd2x (2010 Augusztus 12)

csőke!


----------



## feribacsi962 (2010 Augusztus 12)

hihi


----------



## feribacsi962 (2010 Augusztus 12)

Van valaki a vonalban?


----------



## feribacsi962 (2010 Augusztus 12)

senki!


----------



## feribacsi962 (2010 Augusztus 12)

Csak Én.


----------



## feribacsi962 (2010 Augusztus 12)

hozzá


----------



## feribacsi962 (2010 Augusztus 12)

szólás


----------



## feribacsi962 (2010 Augusztus 12)

csak


----------



## brundzsi (2010 Augusztus 12)

jelen


----------



## brundzsi (2010 Augusztus 12)

mikor lesz


----------



## feribacsi962 (2010 Augusztus 12)

még


----------



## brundzsi (2010 Augusztus 12)

mar 20?


----------



## feribacsi962 (2010 Augusztus 12)

helyzet?


----------



## feribacsi962 (2010 Augusztus 12)

Kossuthon kabaré!?


----------



## feribacsi962 (2010 Augusztus 12)

nem az!


----------



## feribacsi962 (2010 Augusztus 12)

Csörög a telefon.


----------



## brundzsi (2010 Augusztus 12)

naaa


----------



## brundzsi (2010 Augusztus 12)

1


----------



## feribacsi962 (2010 Augusztus 12)

Svejk, a derék katona


----------



## brundzsi (2010 Augusztus 12)

2


----------



## brundzsi (2010 Augusztus 12)

3


----------



## feribacsi962 (2010 Augusztus 12)

király!


----------



## feribacsi962 (2010 Augusztus 12)

királynő!


----------



## feribacsi962 (2010 Augusztus 12)

Mindenkinek további szép napot!


----------



## Szente77 (2010 Augusztus 12)

itten vagyok


----------



## bsrg (2010 Augusztus 12)

*Villon:*

Ballada a kalózok szeretőjéről


----------



## bsrg (2010 Augusztus 12)

Jennynek hívták, szőke volt és éhes,
s a szállodában üveget mosott,
hol elhamarkodott szeretkezések
szagát árasztották a bútorok.


----------



## bsrg (2010 Augusztus 12)

S mikor szitkokkal teltek meg az éjek,
s csiklandott ringyók részeg sikolyával:
ő a hajóra gondolt
nyolc ágyúval s tizenhét vitorlával.


----------



## ancsy22 (2010 Augusztus 12)

Melitta írta:


> 1, jelen


 sziasztok


----------



## bsrg (2010 Augusztus 12)

S ha ágyazni ment, mert már a párok vártak,
vagy hajnaltájt meleg vizet hozott:
megtörtént néha, hogy egy vendég vasárnap
markába titkon egy dénárt nyomott.


----------



## ancsy22 (2010 Augusztus 12)

sziasztok!


----------



## bsrg (2010 Augusztus 12)

Ilyenkor mindig némán megköszönte
alázatosan vézna mosolyával,
és a hajóra gondolt
nyolc ágyúval s tizenhét vitorlával.


----------



## bsrg (2010 Augusztus 12)

És éjjel, ha kiment a folyosóra,
egy-egy éhes hím gyakran rálesett,
ki ott mindjárt a bűzhödt kőpadlóra
teperte le: s ő mindent engedett.


----------



## bsrg (2010 Augusztus 12)

S mikor a férfi vállait harapta,
s mellét kereste borgőzös szájával:
ő a hajóra gondolt
nyolc ágyúval s tizenhét vitorlával.


----------



## bsrg (2010 Augusztus 12)

S egy délben zaj támadt a tengerparton,
s találgatták mindnyájan az okát,
de ő felkacagott az utcasarkon,
és még otthon is nevetett tovább.


----------



## bsrg (2010 Augusztus 12)

S hogy mosogatni hívták a konyhába,
a tányérokat eltolta karjával -
és a hajóra gondolt
nyolc ágyúval s tizenhét vitorlával.


----------



## bsrg (2010 Augusztus 12)

S mikor félreverték a vészharangot,
s a kikötőben üvöltött a nép,
ő lassan elfütyült egy hosszú tangót
és hófehérre mosta a kezét,


----------



## ancsy22 (2010 Augusztus 12)

melitta írta:


> 1, jelen


 


brundzsi írta:


> 2


 valaki tudna segiteni nekem hogyan tudok tag lenni?
Mar regisztraltam es megsem enged semmit letolteni. Koszonom elore is sziasztok


----------



## bsrg (2010 Augusztus 12)

s új ruhájában a párkányra hágott,
s a tengert nézte gonosz mosolyával,
hol a város előtt egy hajó állott,
nyolc ágyúval és tizenhét vitorlával.


----------



## bsrg (2010 Augusztus 12)

S a hajó nyolc ágyúval lőni kezdte
rőt bombákkal akkor a várfalat,
és nem maradt, mikor leszállt az este,
kastély a várban s ház a vár alatt,


----------



## bsrg (2010 Augusztus 12)

ledőlt a bazár, a fárosz és a zárda,
s a bronzoszlop a helytartó szobrával,
és nem maradt, csupán egy piszkos szálló
nyolc ággyal és tizenhét utcalánnyal.


----------



## bsrg (2010 Augusztus 12)

De ő még mindig az ablaknál állott,
s az éjszakába egy dalt énekelt,


----------



## bsrg (2010 Augusztus 12)

és reggel a matróznép partraszállott,
és minden embert sorra láncra vert.


----------



## bsrg (2010 Augusztus 12)

És akkor a hajósok vezetője
így szólt hozzá: "Kalózok szeretője,


----------



## bsrg (2010 Augusztus 12)

kit öljünk meg kívánságod szerint?"
S ő azt felelte: "Mind!"


----------



## bsrg (2010 Augusztus 12)

S a tengerparton aznap alkonyatra
minden fán ötven ember lebegett,


----------



## bsrg (2010 Augusztus 12)

és szemüket a héják csőre marta,
mint lógombócot éhes verebek.


----------



## bsrg (2010 Augusztus 12)

S a hajó, míg a hullák rút farával
halotti táncot járt az est szele,
nyolc ágyúval s tizenhét vitorlával
eltűnt vele.


----------



## szofidzsi (2010 Augusztus 12)

*NEM AZ ELMÉD VAGY!*

A MEGVILÁGOSODÁS LEGNAGYOBB AKADÁLYA
_Megvilágosodás? Mi az?_
Egy koldus ült az út mentén, több mint 30 éven át. Arra megy egy idegen.
- Adna egy kis aprópénzt? - motyogta a koldus, és gépiesen tartotta oda kalapját.
- Nincs mit adnom, felelte az idegen. Aztán megkérdezte: - Min ülsz?
- Ó, ez csak egy régi láda. Amióta az eszemet tudom, ezen ücsörgök itt.
- Belenéztél már valaha is abba a ládába?
- Nem. Minek is néztem volna? Nincs benne semmi. 
- Nézz csak bele!
A koldus nagy nehezen fölfeszítette a láda tetejét. Megdöbbenve, hitetlenkedve, majd megmámorosodva konstatálta, hogy a láda tele van arannyal.

Én vagyok az idegen, akinek nincs mit adnia, és aki azt sürgeti, hogy nézd meg, mi van belül. Ám ne valamilyen ládába nézz bele! A kincs még közelebb van hozzád: önmagadban!


----------



## szofidzsi (2010 Augusztus 12)

A Lét az örökkévaló, mindig jelen lévő, _egyetlen _élet. túl az élet számtalan formáján, amelyek alá vannak vetve a születésnek és a halálnak. A Lét azonban nemcsak túl van minden formán, hanem mélyen benne is él minden formában, mint legbelső, láthatatlan és elpusztíthatatlan lényeg. Ez azt jelenti, hogy legmélyebb énedként, igaz természetedként el is érhető számodra. De ne törekedj arra, hogy felfogd az elméddel! Ne próbáld megérteni! Csak akkor ismerheted meg, amikor az elme elcsitul. Amikor jelen vagy, amikor figyelmed teljesen és intenzíven a mostban van, akkor lehet a Létet érezni, de gondolatilag soha nem lehet _megérteni. _A megvilágosodás azt jelenti, hogy újra tudatosul benned a Lét, és az „érző fölismerés" állapotában élsz.


----------



## szofidzsi (2010 Augusztus 12)

Az elméddel való azonosulás a fogalmak, jelölések, képek, szavak, értékítéletek és definíciók át nem látszó paravánját vonja eléd, amely aztán minden igazi kapcsolatot megakadályoz. Beékelődik önmagad és belső éned, önmagad és embertársaid, önmagad és a természet, önmagad és Isten közé. Ez a gondolatparaván szüli az elkülönültség illúzióját, azt a téveszmét, hogy vagy te és van a teljesen különálló „másik". Így aztán elfelelted az alapvető tényt, hogy a fizikai megjelenés és az elkülönült formák szintje alatt valójában egy vagy mindennel, ami _van. _Az „elfelejted" alatt azt értem. hogy ezt az egységet már nem _érzed _nyilvánvaló realitásnak. _Elhiszed _talán, de már nem _tudod. _A hit vigasztaló lehet egy ideig, de csak a saját megtapasztalásod teszi azonban fölszabadítóvá!


----------



## szofidzsi (2010 Augusztus 12)

A gondolkodás betegséggé vált. Betegség akkor jelenik meg, amikor az egyensúly fölborul. Semmi baj pl. azzal, hogy a sejtek osztódnak és szaporodnak a testben. Ám amikor ez a teljes szervezetről tudomást nem véve történik, akkor a sejtek elburjánzanak, mi pedig megbetegszünk. Megfelelően használva az elme elsőrangú eszköz! Helytelen használattal azonban rendkívül rombolóvá válik! Pontosabban fogalmazva: nem is elsősorban arról van szó, hogy rosszul használod elmédet, hanem, hogy általában egyáltalán nem használod. Ő használ _téged! _Ez a betegség! Azt hiszed, hogy te _vagy _az elméd! Ez a tévhit! Az eszközöd átvette a hatalmat.


----------



## zsoltina (2010 Augusztus 12)

Köszöntök mindenkit!
Ma már kitöltöttem egy jelenléti ívet a munkahelyen,
itt is szeretném, hogy meglegyen a húsz hozzászólás.
Ti is dolgoztatok?


----------



## szofidzsi (2010 Augusztus 12)

A fenti 4 idézet Eckhart Tolle A most hatalma c. könyvéből származik


----------



## szofidzsi (2010 Augusztus 12)

Hamvas Béla következik


----------



## szofidzsi (2010 Augusztus 12)

*Tabula Smaragdina*​


----------



## szofidzsi (2010 Augusztus 12)

1. Verum, sine mendatio, certum et verissimum — való, hazugság nélkül, biztos és igaz.


----------



## szofidzsi (2010 Augusztus 12)

2. Quod est inferius, est sicut quod est superius, et quod est superius est sicut quod est inferius ad perpetranda miracula rei unius — ami lent van, az megfelel annak, ami fent van, és ami fent van, az megfelel annak, ami lent van, hogy az egyetlen varázslatának mûveletét végrehajtsd.


----------



## szofidzsi (2010 Augusztus 12)

3. Et sicut omnes res fuerunt ab uno, meditatione unius: sic omnes res natae fuerunt ab hac una re, adaptatione — ahogy minden dolog az egybôl származik, az egyetlen gondolatból, a természetben minden dolog átvitellel az egybôl keletkezett.


----------



## szofidzsi (2010 Augusztus 12)

4. Pater eius est Sol, mater eius Luna, portavit illud ventus in ventre suo, nutrix eius terra est — atyja a Nap, anyja a Hold, a Szél hordozta méhében, a Föld táplálta.


----------



## szofidzsi (2010 Augusztus 12)

5. Pater omnis thelesmi totius mundi est hic — ô a théleszma, az egész világ nemzôje.


----------



## szofidzsi (2010 Augusztus 12)

6. Vis eius integra est, si versa fuerit in terram — ereje tökéletes, ha a földbe visszafordul.


----------



## szofidzsi (2010 Augusztus 12)

7. Separabis terram ab igne, subtile a spisso, suaviter, cum magno ingenio — válaszd el a Tüzet a Földtôl, a könnyût a nehéztôl, tudással, szenvedéllyel.


----------



## szofidzsi (2010 Augusztus 12)

8. Ascendit a terra in coelum, iterumque descendit in terram et recipit vim superiorum et inferiorum. Sic habebis gloriam totius mundi. Ideo fugiat a te omnis obscuritas — a földrôl az égbe emelkedik, aztán ismét a földre leszáll, a felsô és az alsó erôket magába szívja. Az uralmat az egész világ fölött így nyered el. E perctôl fogva elôled minden sötétség kitér.


----------



## szofidzsi (2010 Augusztus 12)

[FONT=&quot]9. Hic est totius fortitudinis fortitudo fortis. Quia vincit omnem rem subtilem, omnemque solidam penetrabit — minden erôben ez az erô ereje, mert a finomat és a nehezet áthatja[/FONT]


----------



## szofidzsi (2010 Augusztus 12)

10. Sic mundus creatus est — a világot így teremtették.


----------



## szofidzsi (2010 Augusztus 12)

11. Hinc adaptationes erunt mirabiles, quarum modus est hic — ez az átvitel varázslata, és ennek ez a módja.


----------



## szofidzsi (2010 Augusztus 12)

12. Itaque vocatus sum Hermes Trismegistos, habens tres partes philosophiae totius mundi — ezért hívnak Hermész Triszmegisztosznak, mert a világegyetem tudásának mindhárom része az enyém.


----------



## szofidzsi (2010 Augusztus 12)

13. Completum est quod dixi de operatio solis — amit a Nap mûveleteirôl mondtam, befejeztem.


----------



## szofidzsi (2010 Augusztus 12)

És még egy infó: A *parlagfű* latin neve _Ambrosia artemisiifolia. _Az ambrózia az olimposzi istenek étele, neve halhatatlanságot jelent.


----------



## Fury666 (2010 Augusztus 12)

Jó ötletek,grat hozzá.


----------



## szozs (2010 Augusztus 12)

A candida diéta alatt az ember nem fogyaszthat olyan élelmiszereket, melyek az alábbiakat tartalmazzák: élesztő, búzaliszt, cukor, tej, sajt (kivéve feta és mozarella).


----------



## Hencsi25 (2010 Augusztus 12)

kiss


Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


----------



## Hencsi25 (2010 Augusztus 12)

?)


----------



## begre (2010 Augusztus 12)

szia


----------



## begre (2010 Augusztus 12)

jelen


----------



## begre (2010 Augusztus 12)

:d


----------



## begre (2010 Augusztus 12)

csak én vagyok


----------



## begre (2010 Augusztus 12)

csiga biga


----------



## begre (2010 Augusztus 12)

ki korán kel aranyat lel


----------



## olalola (2010 Augusztus 12)

*első*

hozzászólás_1


----------



## begre (2010 Augusztus 12)

sok lúd disznót győz


----------



## begre (2010 Augusztus 12)

2010.08.12


----------



## olalola (2010 Augusztus 12)

*második*

Hozzászólás_2


----------



## begre (2010 Augusztus 12)

vén kecske is megnyalja a sót


----------



## begre (2010 Augusztus 12)

kiss


----------



## begre (2010 Augusztus 12)

:``:


----------



## olalola (2010 Augusztus 12)

*harmadik*

hozzászólás_3


----------



## begre (2010 Augusztus 12)

\\m/


----------



## olalola (2010 Augusztus 12)

*negyedik*

hozzászólás_4


----------



## begre (2010 Augusztus 12)

:11:


----------



## olalola (2010 Augusztus 12)

*ötödik*

hozzászólás_5


----------



## begre (2010 Augusztus 12)

12


----------



## olalola (2010 Augusztus 12)

*hatodik*

hozzászólás_6


----------



## begre (2010 Augusztus 12)

:grin:


----------



## begre (2010 Augusztus 12)

13


----------



## olalola (2010 Augusztus 12)

*hetedik*

hozzászólás_7


----------



## begre (2010 Augusztus 12)

17


----------



## olalola (2010 Augusztus 12)

*nyolcadik*

hozzászólás_8


----------



## begre (2010 Augusztus 12)

18


----------



## begre (2010 Augusztus 12)

19


----------



## olalola (2010 Augusztus 12)

*kilencedik*

hozzászólás_9


----------



## begre (2010 Augusztus 12)

20


----------



## olalola (2010 Augusztus 12)

*10*

hozzászólás_10


----------



## olalola (2010 Augusztus 12)

*11*

hozzászólás_11


----------



## olalola (2010 Augusztus 12)

*12*

hozzászólás_12


----------



## olalola (2010 Augusztus 12)

*13*

hozzászólás_13


----------



## olalola (2010 Augusztus 12)

*14*


----------



## olalola (2010 Augusztus 12)

*15*

hozzászólás_:!:15


----------



## olalola (2010 Augusztus 12)

*16*

:444:


----------



## SZKT (2010 Augusztus 12)

1001


----------



## SZKT (2010 Augusztus 12)

1002


----------



## Nyüzsipók (2010 Augusztus 12)

szép estét mindenkinek!


----------



## SZKT (2010 Augusztus 12)

1003


----------



## olalola (2010 Augusztus 12)

*17*

hozzászólás_17


----------



## SZKT (2010 Augusztus 12)

1004


----------



## SZKT (2010 Augusztus 12)

1005


----------



## SZKT (2010 Augusztus 12)

1006


----------



## SZKT (2010 Augusztus 12)

1007


----------



## SZKT (2010 Augusztus 12)

1008


----------



## SZKT (2010 Augusztus 12)

1009


----------



## olalola (2010 Augusztus 12)

*18*

tizennyolc


----------



## olalola (2010 Augusztus 12)

*19*


----------



## olalola (2010 Augusztus 12)

*20*

:d


----------



## olalola (2010 Augusztus 12)

*21*

+1 )))


----------



## jumpingflash (2010 Augusztus 12)

Üdv


----------



## jumpingflash (2010 Augusztus 12)

20


----------



## jumpingflash (2010 Augusztus 12)

itt vagyok még


----------



## jumpingflash (2010 Augusztus 12)

17


----------



## jumpingflash (2010 Augusztus 12)

de jó lesz olvasgatni


----------



## szomba (2010 Augusztus 12)

1


----------



## szomba (2010 Augusztus 12)

spendi


----------



## szomba (2010 Augusztus 12)

spandi


----------



## szomba (2010 Augusztus 12)

effendi


----------



## szomba (2010 Augusztus 12)

pökhendikep


----------



## szomba (2010 Augusztus 12)

a kilóméterkő árnyékában settenkedve


----------



## szomba (2010 Augusztus 12)

sose láttam még ekkorát


----------



## szomba (2010 Augusztus 12)

pegpihent egy nagy


----------



## szomba (2010 Augusztus 12)

barna


----------



## szomba (2010 Augusztus 12)

bűzös


----------



## szomba (2010 Augusztus 12)

jaj de még hogy


----------



## szomba (2010 Augusztus 12)

orrbakúszó


----------



## szomba (2010 Augusztus 12)

fikakatális


----------



## szomba (2010 Augusztus 12)

égett zöld rozsdás


----------



## szomba (2010 Augusztus 12)

varangy


----------



## vzsuzsi1 (2010 Augusztus 12)

Jó estét!


----------



## vzsuzsi1 (2010 Augusztus 12)

kislányom: Laura


----------



## vzsuzsi1 (2010 Augusztus 12)

kisfiam: Dominik


----------



## vzsuzsi1 (2010 Augusztus 12)

csütörtök


----------



## vzsuzsi1 (2010 Augusztus 12)

péntek


----------



## vzsuzsi1 (2010 Augusztus 12)

szombat


----------



## vzsuzsi1 (2010 Augusztus 12)

vasárnap


----------



## vzsuzsi1 (2010 Augusztus 12)

hétfő


----------



## vzsuzsi1 (2010 Augusztus 12)

kedd


----------



## vzsuzsi1 (2010 Augusztus 12)

szerda


----------



## vzsuzsi1 (2010 Augusztus 12)

2010.08.12.


----------



## vzsuzsi1 (2010 Augusztus 12)

nyár


----------



## vzsuzsi1 (2010 Augusztus 12)

Jó éjszakát mindenkinek!


----------



## Vickey0709 (2010 Augusztus 12)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Vickey0709 (2010 Augusztus 12)

Ma csütörtök este van, és nagyon jó napom volt.


----------



## Vickey0709 (2010 Augusztus 12)

Szeretem a teát.


----------



## EZERJO08 (2010 Augusztus 12)

De jó hogy erre a topicra tévedtem...


----------



## jumpingflash (2010 Augusztus 12)

bakk


----------



## jumpingflash (2010 Augusztus 12)

holnap péntek 13


----------



## jumpingflash (2010 Augusztus 12)

remélem ma este meglesz a 20 hozzászólásom


----------



## jumpingflash (2010 Augusztus 12)

mert már egy ideje írogatom


----------



## jumpingflash (2010 Augusztus 12)

21


----------



## jumpingflash (2010 Augusztus 12)

még 10?


----------



## jumpingflash (2010 Augusztus 12)

nem már csak 9


----------



## jumpingflash (2010 Augusztus 12)

mindjárt kész


----------



## jumpingflash (2010 Augusztus 12)

üdv megint


----------



## jumpingflash (2010 Augusztus 12)

próba


----------



## jumpingflash (2010 Augusztus 12)

nem nő az üzenet szám?


----------



## jumpingflash (2010 Augusztus 12)

de nő ok


----------



## jumpingflash (2010 Augusztus 12)

na még 3


----------



## jumpingflash (2010 Augusztus 12)

mindjárt jövök


----------



## csontozo (2010 Augusztus 12)

Hali! Én is már jelen.


----------



## jumpingflash (2010 Augusztus 12)

itt vagyok


----------



## jumpingflash (2010 Augusztus 12)

na még 1 ráadás


----------



## MasK (2010 Augusztus 12)

*mi értelme1?*

sziasztok!


----------



## MasK (2010 Augusztus 12)

szerintetek mi értelme van...


----------



## Attish85 (2010 Augusztus 12)

hello


----------



## MasK (2010 Augusztus 12)

ennek a 20...


----------



## MasK (2010 Augusztus 12)

hozzászólásos limitnek?


----------



## Attish85 (2010 Augusztus 12)

Kanadában már ennyi az idő?


----------



## MasK (2010 Augusztus 12)

nekem ugye most van..


----------



## Attish85 (2010 Augusztus 12)

itt


----------



## MasK (2010 Augusztus 12)

éppen pontosan 6..


----------



## Attish85 (2010 Augusztus 12)

még


----------



## MasK (2010 Augusztus 12)

hét!


----------



## Attish85 (2010 Augusztus 12)

csak


----------



## MasK (2010 Augusztus 12)

olyan vagyok mint..


----------



## Attish85 (2010 Augusztus 12)

negyed


----------



## MasK (2010 Augusztus 12)

besenyő pistabá..!


----------



## Attish85 (2010 Augusztus 12)

12


----------



## MasK (2010 Augusztus 12)

azt ismeritek, nem?


----------



## Attish85 (2010 Augusztus 12)

jaja


----------



## MasK (2010 Augusztus 12)

tiz!


----------



## Attish85 (2010 Augusztus 12)

kiss


----------



## MasK (2010 Augusztus 12)

annyiszor van hozzászólásom, ahányszor csak akarom..!


----------



## Attish85 (2010 Augusztus 12)

holnap


----------



## MasK (2010 Augusztus 12)

de nem kell hozzá beszélni! figyeljen ide!!!!::


----------



## Attish85 (2010 Augusztus 12)

szombat


----------



## MasK (2010 Augusztus 12)

tizennégy!!


----------



## MasK (2010 Augusztus 12)

irigyellik, igaz??!?


----------



## MasK (2010 Augusztus 12)

nem? DE!


----------



## MasK (2010 Augusztus 12)

tizehnhét!


----------



## MasK (2010 Augusztus 12)

vagykisebb vagynagyobb, vagysokkalkisebb


----------



## MasK (2010 Augusztus 12)

vagysokkalnagyobb, vagy kisebb..nemvitatkozom!


----------



## MasK (2010 Augusztus 12)

kóolajfinomítóóóóóó!


----------



## Attish85 (2010 Augusztus 12)

:8:


----------



## Attish85 (2010 Augusztus 12)

:--:


----------



## Attish85 (2010 Augusztus 12)

:99:


----------



## MasK (2010 Augusztus 12)

fínnomodik, fínomodik..?
vagy nem?


----------



## Attish85 (2010 Augusztus 12)

:..:


----------



## jumpingflash (2010 Augusztus 12)

hahó


----------



## MasK (2010 Augusztus 12)

nem fííínomodik, mert már 21 és legalább 1 éves a regem

sájze


----------



## jumpingflash (2010 Augusztus 12)

nekem megvan a 20 hozzászólásom, de még mindig nemtok letölteni


----------



## jumpingflash (2010 Augusztus 12)

lehet az a baj, hogy a regisztrációt amit az e-mailemre kapok csak most küldtem vissza, de már 4 napja regeltem


----------



## Attish85 (2010 Augusztus 12)

:cici:


----------



## MasK (2010 Augusztus 12)

nem ez valami szivatás, egyedi engedélyesek a cuccok


----------



## Attish85 (2010 Augusztus 12)

:butt:


----------



## MasK (2010 Augusztus 12)

mi barmok meg itt erőlködünk, mikor kitudja milyen csoportjog vagy egyedi engedély kell minden egyes csatolmányhoz


----------



## Aucsku (2010 Augusztus 12)

Szép


----------



## Attish85 (2010 Augusztus 12)

:222:


----------



## Attish85 (2010 Augusztus 12)

:88:


----------



## Attish85 (2010 Augusztus 12)

:,,:


----------



## MasK (2010 Augusztus 12)

najó, egyen térfogatot az, aki beletette a fórumféleségbe


----------



## MasK (2010 Augusztus 12)

főzzön neki a felesége térfogatlevest!!!


----------



## MasK (2010 Augusztus 12)

akkor nem finom...
de legalább sok!


----------



## MasK (2010 Augusztus 12)

menjen a fűtött trafikba, szüljön a szofiáne mögé..


----------



## MasK (2010 Augusztus 12)

ki-be köll jelentkezni, a státuszt csak akkor frissítik..
és ennyi


----------



## garat (2010 Augusztus 13)

*baiudgggfjjjjjjjjjjjdddfdghfffffffffffffffffffffff fffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff*

dd


Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseggfdhddddddddd


----------



## thr3dots (2010 Augusztus 13)

Sziasztok!

Mától én is jelen.

Évek óta kerestem gyermekkorom "egyik két kedvenc" filmjét, és most még előttem van ez a 20 megszólalás. Legalább már látom a fényt az alagút végén


----------



## ALESSIO (2010 Augusztus 13)

Sziasztok. Én most regisztráltam. Miért kell 20 hozzászólásnak összegyűlnie?


----------



## Yózsi (2010 Augusztus 13)

*Önző üzenet*

Szeretettel üdvözlök mindenkit.

Legyen ez a pár szó az első lépcsőfok a 20 hozzászólás összegyűjtéséhez.


----------



## Yózsi (2010 Augusztus 13)

Szia.
20 hozzászólás után lehet hozzáférni a finomságokhoz.


----------



## Yózsi (2010 Augusztus 13)

ALESSIO írta:


> Sziasztok. Én most regisztráltam. Miért kell 20 hozzászólásnak összegyűlnie?


 
Szia.
20 hozzászólás után lehet hozzáférni a finomságokhoz.

(Na, így már jó. Tanulni kell ezt még. )


----------



## piros55 (2010 Augusztus 13)

*Kukucs !*


----------



## Yózsi (2010 Augusztus 13)

thr3dots írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Mától én is jelen.
> 
> Évek óta kerestem gyermekkorom "egyik két kedvenc" filmjét, és most még előttem van ez a 20 megszólalás. Legalább már látom a fényt az alagút végén


 
A fény rendben, de ha dudál is, akkor szaladj.


----------



## szilveszter99 (2010 Augusztus 13)

helo mindenkinek


----------



## szilveszter99 (2010 Augusztus 13)

:656:\\m/:55::44:


----------



## szilveszter99 (2010 Augusztus 13)

:66::butt::0::cici::11:


----------



## szilveszter99 (2010 Augusztus 13)

fgss


----------



## szilveszter99 (2010 Augusztus 13)

hoppa


----------



## szilveszter99 (2010 Augusztus 13)

bocsanat


----------



## szilveszter99 (2010 Augusztus 13)

na meg 13


----------



## szilveszter99 (2010 Augusztus 13)

mar csak 12 van hatra


----------



## szilveszter99 (2010 Augusztus 13)

unom ezt


----------



## szilveszter99 (2010 Augusztus 13)

de muszaly


----------



## protex (2010 Augusztus 13)

Legjobb képek


----------



## protex (2010 Augusztus 13)

Majd tippeket hogy hogy csináljam xD


----------



## protex (2010 Augusztus 13)

linkeket


----------



## protex (2010 Augusztus 13)

123456


----------



## protex (2010 Augusztus 13)

12344


----------



## protex (2010 Augusztus 13)

5678


----------



## protex (2010 Augusztus 13)

68767678


----------



## protex (2010 Augusztus 13)

Na a hűség az amit én nem ismerek


----------



## protex (2010 Augusztus 13)

sajnos a feleségem megcsal........


----------



## protex (2010 Augusztus 13)

Dehát aztmondja ennyi neki is kell......


----------



## protex (2010 Augusztus 13)

Kellenek a fórum hozzászolások sorry


----------



## protex (2010 Augusztus 13)

Na még 1-2t


----------



## arpibacsi2 (2010 Augusztus 13)

*Jelentett elem*

arpibacsi2 is bejelentette ezt az elemet.

A bejelentés oka:


> 1


----------



## protex (2010 Augusztus 13)

Na elég lessz


----------



## arpibacsi2 (2010 Augusztus 13)

1


----------



## [email protected] (2010 Augusztus 13)

Sziasztok,


----------



## arpibacsi2 (2010 Augusztus 13)

3


----------



## arpibacsi2 (2010 Augusztus 13)

4


----------



## arpibacsi2 (2010 Augusztus 13)

5


----------



## arpibacsi2 (2010 Augusztus 13)

6


----------



## arpibacsi2 (2010 Augusztus 13)

7


----------



## arpibacsi2 (2010 Augusztus 13)

8


----------



## arpibacsi2 (2010 Augusztus 13)

9


----------



## arpibacsi2 (2010 Augusztus 13)

10


----------



## arpibacsi2 (2010 Augusztus 13)

11


----------



## arpibacsi2 (2010 Augusztus 13)

12


----------



## arpibacsi2 (2010 Augusztus 13)

13


----------



## arpibacsi2 (2010 Augusztus 13)

14


----------



## arpibacsi2 (2010 Augusztus 13)

15


----------



## arpibacsi2 (2010 Augusztus 13)

16


----------



## arpibacsi2 (2010 Augusztus 13)

17


----------



## arpibacsi2 (2010 Augusztus 13)

18


----------



## arpibacsi2 (2010 Augusztus 13)

19


----------



## arpibacsi2 (2010 Augusztus 13)

20


----------



## arpibacsi2 (2010 Augusztus 13)

21


----------



## protex (2010 Augusztus 13)

17


----------



## protex (2010 Augusztus 13)

20


----------



## [email protected] (2010 Augusztus 13)

jövök


----------



## [email protected] (2010 Augusztus 13)

én


----------



## [email protected] (2010 Augusztus 13)

is


----------



## [email protected] (2010 Augusztus 13)

már


----------



## [email protected] (2010 Augusztus 13)

itt


----------



## [email protected] (2010 Augusztus 13)

vagyok


----------



## [email protected] (2010 Augusztus 13)

a


----------



## [email protected] (2010 Augusztus 13)

kanyarban


----------



## [email protected] (2010 Augusztus 13)

nemsokára


----------



## [email protected] (2010 Augusztus 13)

én


----------



## [email protected] (2010 Augusztus 13)

is


----------



## [email protected] (2010 Augusztus 13)

befutok


----------



## [email protected] (2010 Augusztus 13)

már


----------



## [email protected] (2010 Augusztus 13)

nem


----------



## [email protected] (2010 Augusztus 13)

sok


----------



## [email protected] (2010 Augusztus 13)

van


----------



## [email protected] (2010 Augusztus 13)

hátra


----------



## [email protected] (2010 Augusztus 13)

kitartás


----------



## [email protected] (2010 Augusztus 13)

Na kész ez az utolsó


----------



## evelyn13 (2010 Augusztus 13)

Itt az első hozzászólásom.


----------



## evelyn13 (2010 Augusztus 13)

ez a második


----------



## evelyn13 (2010 Augusztus 13)

most próbálkozom a harmadik hozzászólással


----------



## evelyn13 (2010 Augusztus 13)

negyedik


----------



## evelyn13 (2010 Augusztus 13)

ötödik


----------



## evelyn13 (2010 Augusztus 13)

6-os sorszám


----------



## evelyn13 (2010 Augusztus 13)

7


----------



## evelyn13 (2010 Augusztus 13)

8


----------



## evelyn13 (2010 Augusztus 13)

9 és 20 másodperc


----------



## evelyn13 (2010 Augusztus 13)

10 ez a fele


----------



## evelyn13 (2010 Augusztus 13)

11 és most már csökken a hátra lévők száma


----------



## evelyn13 (2010 Augusztus 13)

12 és várjak 20 másodpercet


----------



## evelyn13 (2010 Augusztus 13)

13 remélem ez a szerencse számom


----------



## evelyn13 (2010 Augusztus 13)

14 hát már itt tartunk


----------



## evelyn13 (2010 Augusztus 13)

15 ez a 3/4 rész


----------



## evelyn13 (2010 Augusztus 13)

16 ki kell bírni még 4 szer


----------



## evelyn13 (2010 Augusztus 13)

17


----------



## evelyn13 (2010 Augusztus 13)

18 ez volt a legszebb év az életemben


----------



## evelyn13 (2010 Augusztus 13)

egy évvel később


----------



## evelyn13 (2010 Augusztus 13)

20 és vége 
most várok 48 órát


----------



## Kriszta999 (2010 Augusztus 13)

*mint én is*



Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


 
mint én is


----------



## Kriszta999 (2010 Augusztus 13)

1


----------



## Kriszta999 (2010 Augusztus 13)

4


----------



## Kriszta999 (2010 Augusztus 13)

*mint én is*



melitta írta:


> aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


6


----------



## Kriszta999 (2010 Augusztus 13)

10


----------



## Kriszta999 (2010 Augusztus 13)

14


----------



## Kriszta999 (2010 Augusztus 13)

18


----------



## Kriszta999 (2010 Augusztus 13)

8


----------



## Kriszta999 (2010 Augusztus 13)

9


----------



## Kriszta999 (2010 Augusztus 13)

30


----------



## Kriszta999 (2010 Augusztus 13)

31


----------



## Kriszta999 (2010 Augusztus 13)

32


----------



## Kriszta999 (2010 Augusztus 13)

33


----------



## Kriszta999 (2010 Augusztus 13)

34


----------



## Kriszta999 (2010 Augusztus 13)

35


----------



## Kriszta999 (2010 Augusztus 13)

36


----------



## Kriszta999 (2010 Augusztus 13)

37


----------



## Kriszta999 (2010 Augusztus 13)

38


----------



## Kriszta999 (2010 Augusztus 13)

39


----------



## Kriszta999 (2010 Augusztus 13)

40


----------



## Árgyélus (2010 Augusztus 13)

41


----------



## somogyine (2010 Augusztus 13)

köszönöm az ötleteket


----------



## somogyine (2010 Augusztus 13)

nagyon jó dolgok vannak itt


----------



## somogyine (2010 Augusztus 13)

nagyon jó!!!


----------



## somogyine (2010 Augusztus 13)

Érdekesek


----------



## EZERJO08 (2010 Augusztus 13)

köszönöm


----------



## EZERJO08 (2010 Augusztus 13)

6


----------



## EZERJO08 (2010 Augusztus 13)

7


----------



## EZERJO08 (2010 Augusztus 13)

8


----------



## EZERJO08 (2010 Augusztus 13)

9


----------



## EZERJO08 (2010 Augusztus 13)

10


----------



## EZERJO08 (2010 Augusztus 13)

11


----------



## EZERJO08 (2010 Augusztus 13)

12


----------



## EZERJO08 (2010 Augusztus 13)

13


----------



## EZERJO08 (2010 Augusztus 13)

14


----------



## EZERJO08 (2010 Augusztus 13)

15


----------



## EZERJO08 (2010 Augusztus 13)

16


----------



## EZERJO08 (2010 Augusztus 13)

17


----------



## EZERJO08 (2010 Augusztus 13)

18


----------



## EZERJO08 (2010 Augusztus 13)

19


----------



## EZERJO08 (2010 Augusztus 13)

20


----------



## EZERJO08 (2010 Augusztus 13)

21


----------



## EZERJO08 (2010 Augusztus 13)

22


----------



## EZERJO08 (2010 Augusztus 13)

23


----------



## EZERJO08 (2010 Augusztus 13)

Köszönöm a lehetőséget


----------



## lilla1110 (2010 Augusztus 13)

hi everybody!


----------



## Kini3 (2010 Augusztus 13)

hello


----------



## Kini3 (2010 Augusztus 13)

próbálok


----------



## Kini3 (2010 Augusztus 13)

gyorsan


----------



## majmaj (2010 Augusztus 13)

Sziasztok! 
Nagyon jó a honlap  Gratulálok mindenkinek!


----------



## Kini3 (2010 Augusztus 13)

20-at


----------



## Kini3 (2010 Augusztus 13)

összegyűjteni


----------



## Kini3 (2010 Augusztus 13)




----------



## Kini3 (2010 Augusztus 13)

remélem


----------



## Kini3 (2010 Augusztus 13)

nem


----------



## Kini3 (2010 Augusztus 13)

zavar


----------



## Kini3 (2010 Augusztus 13)

senkit


----------



## Kini3 (2010 Augusztus 13)

fogalmam


----------



## Kini3 (2010 Augusztus 13)

sincs


----------



## Kini3 (2010 Augusztus 13)

mennyit


----------



## Kini3 (2010 Augusztus 13)

kell


----------



## Kini3 (2010 Augusztus 13)

még


----------



## Kini3 (2010 Augusztus 13)

írnom


----------



## Kini3 (2010 Augusztus 13)




----------



## Kini3 (2010 Augusztus 13)

:d


----------



## Kini3 (2010 Augusztus 13)




----------



## Kini3 (2010 Augusztus 13)

próbálkozom


----------



## Kini3 (2010 Augusztus 13)

kicsit uncsi


----------



## Kini3 (2010 Augusztus 13)

kb


----------



## Van Straaten (2010 Augusztus 13)

1


----------



## Van Straaten (2010 Augusztus 13)

2


----------



## Van Straaten (2010 Augusztus 13)

3


----------



## Van Straaten (2010 Augusztus 13)

4


----------



## Van Straaten (2010 Augusztus 13)

5


----------



## Van Straaten (2010 Augusztus 13)

6


----------



## Etus65 (2010 Augusztus 13)

*várakozás*



klne2 írta:


> Üdvözlet Szegedről!


Remélem hamar meg lesz a 20 hozzászólásom és már olvashatom is őket.


----------



## Van Straaten (2010 Augusztus 13)

7


----------



## Van Straaten (2010 Augusztus 13)

8


----------



## Van Straaten (2010 Augusztus 13)

9


----------



## Van Straaten (2010 Augusztus 13)

10


----------



## Van Straaten (2010 Augusztus 13)

11


----------



## Van Straaten (2010 Augusztus 13)

12


----------



## Van Straaten (2010 Augusztus 13)

13


----------



## Van Straaten (2010 Augusztus 13)

14


----------



## Van Straaten (2010 Augusztus 13)

15


----------



## parasztj (2010 Augusztus 13)

egy


----------



## Van Straaten (2010 Augusztus 13)

16


----------



## Van Straaten (2010 Augusztus 13)

17


----------



## Van Straaten (2010 Augusztus 13)

18


----------



## Van Straaten (2010 Augusztus 13)

19


----------



## Van Straaten (2010 Augusztus 13)

20


----------



## kiscsuzi (2010 Augusztus 13)

*azaza*

neuj ésoemd


----------



## kiscsuzi (2010 Augusztus 13)

2


----------



## kiscsuzi (2010 Augusztus 13)

3


----------



## kiscsuzi (2010 Augusztus 13)

3qawed


----------



## kiscsuzi (2010 Augusztus 13)

qwerrth


----------



## kiscsuzi (2010 Augusztus 13)

6


----------



## kiscsuzi (2010 Augusztus 13)

7


----------



## kiscsuzi (2010 Augusztus 13)

8


----------



## kiscsuzi (2010 Augusztus 13)

9


----------



## kiscsuzi (2010 Augusztus 13)

10


----------



## kiscsuzi (2010 Augusztus 13)

11


----------



## kiscsuzi (2010 Augusztus 13)

12


----------



## kiscsuzi (2010 Augusztus 13)

13


----------



## kiscsuzi (2010 Augusztus 13)

14


----------



## kiscsuzi (2010 Augusztus 13)

15


----------



## kiscsuzi (2010 Augusztus 13)

16


----------



## kiscsuzi (2010 Augusztus 13)

17


----------



## kiscsuzi (2010 Augusztus 13)

18


----------



## kiscsuzi (2010 Augusztus 13)

19


----------



## kiscsuzi (2010 Augusztus 13)

20


----------



## opeca (2010 Augusztus 13)

Köszönöm!


----------



## opeca (2010 Augusztus 13)

2


----------



## opeca (2010 Augusztus 13)

3


----------



## opeca (2010 Augusztus 13)

4


----------



## opeca (2010 Augusztus 13)

5


----------



## opeca (2010 Augusztus 13)

6


----------



## opeca (2010 Augusztus 13)

7


----------



## opeca (2010 Augusztus 13)

8


----------



## opeca (2010 Augusztus 13)

9


----------



## Kitty5 (2010 Augusztus 13)

Imádom oket.


----------



## opeca (2010 Augusztus 13)

10


----------



## opeca (2010 Augusztus 13)

11


----------



## opeca (2010 Augusztus 13)

12


----------



## opeca (2010 Augusztus 13)

13


----------



## opeca (2010 Augusztus 13)

14


----------



## opeca (2010 Augusztus 13)

15


----------



## opeca (2010 Augusztus 13)

16


----------



## opeca (2010 Augusztus 13)

17


----------



## opeca (2010 Augusztus 13)

18


----------



## opeca (2010 Augusztus 13)

19


----------



## opeca (2010 Augusztus 13)

20


----------



## bilincs (2010 Augusztus 13)

Ugyan már régebbi a regem, de most már össze kell szednem a 20 hsz-t..  
József


----------



## dizsolt (2010 Augusztus 13)

Végre!!!!!!


----------



## dizsolt (2010 Augusztus 13)

Köszönöm


----------



## dizsolt (2010 Augusztus 13)

a lehetőséget!


----------



## dizsolt (2010 Augusztus 13)

Nagyon


----------



## dizsolt (2010 Augusztus 13)

jó


----------



## dizsolt (2010 Augusztus 13)

ez


----------



## dizsolt (2010 Augusztus 13)

az


----------



## dizsolt (2010 Augusztus 13)

oldal!!!!


----------



## dizsolt (2010 Augusztus 13)

Mindjárt


----------



## dizsolt (2010 Augusztus 13)

megvan


----------



## dizsolt (2010 Augusztus 13)

a


----------



## dizsolt (2010 Augusztus 13)

20 db.


----------



## dizsolt (2010 Augusztus 13)

17.


----------



## dizsolt (2010 Augusztus 13)

18.


----------



## dizsolt (2010 Augusztus 13)

19.


----------



## dizsolt (2010 Augusztus 13)

20.


----------



## dizsolt (2010 Augusztus 13)

Nagyon


----------



## dizsolt (2010 Augusztus 13)

Köszönöm!


----------



## BSorceress (2010 Augusztus 13)

Sziasztok! Most találtam ezt az oldalt


----------



## BSorceress (2010 Augusztus 13)

19


----------



## BSorceress (2010 Augusztus 13)

18. hozzászólás


----------



## BSorceress (2010 Augusztus 13)

17. hozzászólás


----------



## BSorceress (2010 Augusztus 13)

16. hozzászólás


----------



## BSorceress (2010 Augusztus 13)

hahó hahó


----------



## BSorceress (2010 Augusztus 13)

nagyon sok ez a 20 hozzászólás...


----------



## BSorceress (2010 Augusztus 13)

...


----------



## BSorceress (2010 Augusztus 13)

lalala


----------



## BSorceress (2010 Augusztus 13)

nem kell már sok...


----------



## BSorceress (2010 Augusztus 13)

már csak 9


----------



## BSorceress (2010 Augusztus 13)

már csak 8


----------



## BSorceress (2010 Augusztus 13)

7


----------



## BSorceress (2010 Augusztus 13)

6


----------



## BSorceress (2010 Augusztus 13)

5


----------



## BSorceress (2010 Augusztus 13)

4


----------



## BSorceress (2010 Augusztus 13)

3


----------



## BSorceress (2010 Augusztus 13)

2


----------



## BSorceress (2010 Augusztus 13)

1


----------



## BSorceress (2010 Augusztus 13)

0


----------



## ALESSIO (2010 Augusztus 13)

Nekem még van hátra 19 hozzászólás.


----------



## ALESSIO (2010 Augusztus 13)

Sok ez a húsz.De már csak 18 van hátra.


----------



## ALESSIO (2010 Augusztus 13)

17


----------



## ALESSIO (2010 Augusztus 13)

Amúgy ez mire kell?Mármint hogy 20 hozzászólás kötelező,hogy letölthesd amit mások fölraktak?


----------



## ALESSIO (2010 Augusztus 13)

Amúgy már csak 15 hozzászólás van hátra.


----------



## ALESSIO (2010 Augusztus 13)

Már csak 14.De lassan haladok!


----------



## ALESSIO (2010 Augusztus 13)

Már kezdem kicsit unni...13


----------



## ALESSIO (2010 Augusztus 13)

12


----------



## ALESSIO (2010 Augusztus 13)

Hát...Még van hátra 11.


----------



## ALESSIO (2010 Augusztus 13)

10


----------



## ALESSIO (2010 Augusztus 13)

9 van még.Ezt már kezdem kicsit unni!


----------



## ALESSIO (2010 Augusztus 13)

Már csak 8...Azért már haladok...


----------



## ALESSIO (2010 Augusztus 13)

7 van még hátra.Ez a szerencseszámom!


----------



## ALESSIO (2010 Augusztus 13)

Na még 6 és kész.


----------



## ALESSIO (2010 Augusztus 13)

5


----------



## ALESSIO (2010 Augusztus 13)

Még van hátra 4,és kész is vagyok!


----------



## ALESSIO (2010 Augusztus 13)

Már csak 3.Ennyit még sosem szövegeltem...


----------



## ALESSIO (2010 Augusztus 13)

Még 2 és túl vagyok rajta.


----------



## ALESSIO (2010 Augusztus 13)

Ez az utolsó!Na végre!


----------



## ALESSIO (2010 Augusztus 13)

Hála az égnek!Megvan a 20.Ezzel együtt 21.


----------



## szozs (2010 Augusztus 13)

talán 3


----------



## szozs (2010 Augusztus 13)

de lehet négy


----------



## ALESSIO (2010 Augusztus 13)

Még várnom kell egy napot,hiába van meg már 20 hozzászólás:-?


----------



## szozs (2010 Augusztus 13)

vagy öt (20 mp-et vártam)


----------



## szozs (2010 Augusztus 13)

hat.... te mit akarsz letölteni alessio?


----------



## szozs (2010 Augusztus 13)

ja majd csak ez lesz a 6. üzim most látom csak


----------



## szozs (2010 Augusztus 13)

7. ...te magad légy (írta József Attila)


----------



## szozs (2010 Augusztus 13)

8 & 8 nevű boltban vettük mindig a piát mikor mentünk ZP-be


----------



## szozs (2010 Augusztus 13)

9 csókot adtam nekii ééérteee


----------



## szozs (2010 Augusztus 13)

a 10.eeet rááadásul kéértee hej!


----------



## szozs (2010 Augusztus 13)

na a többit majd holnap


----------



## szozs (2010 Augusztus 13)

12 (úgyis kell várnom még egy napot)


----------



## joshi40 (2010 Augusztus 13)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


 én csak egy dalt keresek és nem tudom letölteni mert nincs 20 hozzászollásom. segitenél????kösz,szia


----------



## potter666 (2010 Augusztus 13)

sziasztok!


----------



## potter666 (2010 Augusztus 13)

nagyon köszi


----------



## potter666 (2010 Augusztus 13)

mindenkinekj


----------



## potter666 (2010 Augusztus 13)

a kottákért


----------



## potter666 (2010 Augusztus 13)

de muszáj


----------



## potter666 (2010 Augusztus 13)

ma letöltenem az egyiket


----------



## potter666 (2010 Augusztus 13)

ezért kell 20 hsz.


----------



## potter666 (2010 Augusztus 13)

és nem találok máshol kottát


----------



## potter666 (2010 Augusztus 13)

bocsi az offért


----------



## potter666 (2010 Augusztus 13)

10


----------



## potter666 (2010 Augusztus 13)

11


----------



## potter666 (2010 Augusztus 13)

12


----------



## potter666 (2010 Augusztus 13)

13


----------



## potter666 (2010 Augusztus 13)

15


----------



## potter666 (2010 Augusztus 13)

16


----------



## zxspectrum (2010 Augusztus 13)

akkor kezdem......


----------



## zxspectrum (2010 Augusztus 13)

de sokáig fog tartani


----------



## zxspectrum (2010 Augusztus 13)

ha valamit leakarsz tölteni


----------



## zxspectrum (2010 Augusztus 13)

elég macerás


----------



## zxspectrum (2010 Augusztus 13)

szerintem jobb az ed2k


----------



## zxspectrum (2010 Augusztus 13)

az igaz hogy lassú


----------



## zxspectrum (2010 Augusztus 13)

ha az amit keresek


----------



## zxspectrum (2010 Augusztus 13)

csak 1 pár gépen található


----------



## zxspectrum (2010 Augusztus 13)

de amit innen letöltök


----------



## zxspectrum (2010 Augusztus 13)

azt biztos , hogy felteszem


----------



## zxspectrum (2010 Augusztus 13)

a hálozatra.


----------



## zxspectrum (2010 Augusztus 13)

na még 9.


----------



## zxspectrum (2010 Augusztus 13)

egy pár lépés


----------



## zxspectrum (2010 Augusztus 13)

az igazsághoz......?


----------



## zxspectrum (2010 Augusztus 13)

5


----------



## zxspectrum (2010 Augusztus 13)

4


----------



## zxspectrum (2010 Augusztus 13)

3 a magyar igazság


----------



## zxspectrum (2010 Augusztus 13)

2


----------



## zxspectrum (2010 Augusztus 13)

most ugrik a majom a vízbe


----------



## zxspectrum (2010 Augusztus 13)

és megvan a 20, 
tiszta gáz


----------



## konig (2010 Augusztus 13)

1


----------



## konig (2010 Augusztus 13)

konig írta:


> 1


2


----------



## konig (2010 Augusztus 13)

3


----------



## konig (2010 Augusztus 13)

4


----------



## konig (2010 Augusztus 13)

5


----------



## konig (2010 Augusztus 13)

6


----------



## konig (2010 Augusztus 13)

7


----------



## konig (2010 Augusztus 13)

8


----------



## konig (2010 Augusztus 13)

9


----------



## konig (2010 Augusztus 13)

10


----------



## konig (2010 Augusztus 13)

11


----------



## konig (2010 Augusztus 13)

12


----------



## konig (2010 Augusztus 13)

13


----------



## konig (2010 Augusztus 13)

14


----------



## konig (2010 Augusztus 13)

15


----------



## konig (2010 Augusztus 13)

17


----------



## konig (2010 Augusztus 13)

18


----------



## konig (2010 Augusztus 13)

19


----------



## konig (2010 Augusztus 13)

20! hurrá


----------



## konig (2010 Augusztus 13)

20


----------



## Etus65 (2010 Augusztus 13)

Sziasztok! Nagyon lassan jön össze a húsz hozzászólás.


----------



## Ancse (2010 Augusztus 13)

Köszi


----------



## csomex (2010 Augusztus 13)

*t*

vftrebtr


----------



## csomex (2010 Augusztus 13)

zthz


----------



## csomex (2010 Augusztus 13)

thzt


----------



## csomex (2010 Augusztus 13)

76u7


----------



## csomex (2010 Augusztus 13)

zthzh


----------



## csomex (2010 Augusztus 13)

btnz


----------



## csomex (2010 Augusztus 13)

hjhznz


----------



## csomex (2010 Augusztus 13)

trbtr


----------



## csomex (2010 Augusztus 13)

tzu


----------



## csomex (2010 Augusztus 13)

456


----------



## csomex (2010 Augusztus 13)

9


----------



## csomex (2010 Augusztus 13)

8


----------



## csomex (2010 Augusztus 13)

7


----------



## csomex (2010 Augusztus 13)

6


----------



## csomex (2010 Augusztus 13)

5


----------



## csomex (2010 Augusztus 13)

4


----------



## csomex (2010 Augusztus 13)

3


----------



## csomex (2010 Augusztus 13)

2


----------



## csomex (2010 Augusztus 13)

1


----------



## csomex (2010 Augusztus 13)

05454


----------



## tijani (2010 Augusztus 14)

itt a jó


----------



## tijani (2010 Augusztus 14)

várom, hogy


----------



## tijani (2010 Augusztus 14)

leteljen a 20


----------



## tijani (2010 Augusztus 14)

vajon a pdf


----------



## tijani (2010 Augusztus 14)

amit találtam


----------



## tijani (2010 Augusztus 14)

itt tényleg


----------



## tijani (2010 Augusztus 14)

megtalálható, és


----------



## tijani (2010 Augusztus 14)

letölthető lesz?


----------



## tijani (2010 Augusztus 14)

nagyon remélem,


----------



## tijani (2010 Augusztus 14)

mert akkor


----------



## tijani (2010 Augusztus 14)

nagy ötös jár


----------



## tijani (2010 Augusztus 14)

az oldalnak


----------



## tijani (2010 Augusztus 14)

na már csak


----------



## tijani (2010 Augusztus 14)

6 van


----------



## tijani (2010 Augusztus 14)

hátra és


----------



## tijani (2010 Augusztus 14)

5


----------



## tijani (2010 Augusztus 14)

és 4


----------



## tijani (2010 Augusztus 14)

és 3


----------



## tijani (2010 Augusztus 14)

2


----------



## tijani (2010 Augusztus 14)

1 kész!


----------



## tijani (2010 Augusztus 14)

+1


----------



## krisztsza (2010 Augusztus 14)

*üdvözlet*

Sziasztok!


----------



## krisztsza (2010 Augusztus 14)

*köszönöm*

Melitta köszönöm, nem tudom mikorra szedném össze a 20 hozzászólást.kiss


----------



## krisztsza (2010 Augusztus 14)

Így sem könnyű, mert most meg olyan idétlennek érzem.


----------



## krisztsza (2010 Augusztus 14)

de már csak 17 van hátra.


----------



## krisztsza (2010 Augusztus 14)

16


----------



## krisztsza (2010 Augusztus 14)

15.


----------



## krisztsza (2010 Augusztus 14)

14.


----------



## krisztsza (2010 Augusztus 14)

13


----------



## krisztsza (2010 Augusztus 14)

12


----------



## krisztsza (2010 Augusztus 14)

11


----------



## krisztsza (2010 Augusztus 14)

és máris itt vagyok a felénél


----------



## krisztsza (2010 Augusztus 14)

9


----------



## krisztsza (2010 Augusztus 14)

8


----------



## krisztsza (2010 Augusztus 14)

kiss


----------



## krisztsza (2010 Augusztus 14)

a kislányom imádja a smileykat.


----------



## krisztsza (2010 Augusztus 14)

:ugras:és már csak 5 van.


----------



## krisztsza (2010 Augusztus 14)

4 :55::55:


----------



## krisztsza (2010 Augusztus 14)

édesek ezek a pillangók


----------



## krisztsza (2010 Augusztus 14)

:656::656:Köszönöm, köszönöm, köszönöm.


----------



## krisztsza (2010 Augusztus 14)

:11: ----> Melitta kiss


----------



## krisztsza (2010 Augusztus 14)

:00:


----------



## carlos84 (2010 Augusztus 14)

*sziasztok*

Nagyon örülök ennek a fórumnak végre rátaláltam!


----------



## carlos84 (2010 Augusztus 14)

*sziasztok*

Meg annak is hogy itt vagyok!


----------



## carlos84 (2010 Augusztus 14)

*sziasztok*

Azért irok ennyit


----------



## carlos84 (2010 Augusztus 14)

*sziasztok*

hogy betudjak kerülni


----------



## carlos84 (2010 Augusztus 14)

*de*

de nehéz


----------



## gozo1 (2010 Augusztus 14)

*én szeretnék gyorsan*

1


----------



## gozo1 (2010 Augusztus 14)

*2*



gozo1 írta:


> 1


2


----------



## gozo1 (2010 Augusztus 14)

*3*



gozo1 írta:


> 2


3


----------



## gozo1 (2010 Augusztus 14)

*4*



gozo1 írta:


> 3


4


----------



## gozo1 (2010 Augusztus 14)

*5*

5


----------



## gozo1 (2010 Augusztus 14)

*7*

7


----------



## gozo1 (2010 Augusztus 14)

*8*

8


----------



## gozo1 (2010 Augusztus 14)

*9*

9


----------



## gozo1 (2010 Augusztus 14)

*10*

10


----------



## gozo1 (2010 Augusztus 14)

*11*

11


----------



## gozo1 (2010 Augusztus 14)

*12*

12


----------



## gozo1 (2010 Augusztus 14)

*13*

13


----------



## gozo1 (2010 Augusztus 14)

*14*

14


----------



## gozo1 (2010 Augusztus 14)

*15*

15


----------



## gozo1 (2010 Augusztus 14)

*16*

16


----------



## gozo1 (2010 Augusztus 14)

*17*

17


----------



## gozo1 (2010 Augusztus 14)

*18*

18


----------



## gozo1 (2010 Augusztus 14)

*19*

19


----------



## gozo1 (2010 Augusztus 14)

*20*

20


----------



## gozo1 (2010 Augusztus 14)

*22*

22


----------



## gozo1 (2010 Augusztus 14)

*namég egy*

+1


----------



## negedi13 (2010 Augusztus 14)

*Server not found*




Kolonel0708 írta:


> *Kipling *állatokról szóló meséskönyve Just so stories (Történetek csak úgy) címmel 1902-ben jelent meg, a szerző *saját rajzaival illusztrálva*.Ez a kép macskáról szóló történethez készült (The cat that walked by himself - A magában kószáló macska).
> 
> <link rel="File-List" href="file:///C:%5CDOCUME%7E1%5CRENDSZ%7E1%5CLOCALS%7E1%5CTemp%5Cmsohtmlclip1%5C01%5Cclip_filelist.xml"><link rel="themeData" href="file:///C:%5CDOCUME%7E1%5CRENDSZ%7E1%5CLOCALS%7E1%5CTemp%5Cmsohtmlclip1%5C01%5Cclip_themedata.thmx"><link rel="colorSchemeMapping" href="file:///C:%5CDOCUME%7E1%5CRENDSZ%7E1%5CLOCALS%7E1%5CTemp%5Cmsohtmlclip1%5C01%5Cclip_colorschememapping.xml"><!--[if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:WordDocument> <w:View>Normal</w:View> <w:Zoom>0</w:Zoom> <w:TrackMoves/> <w:TrackFormatting/> <w:HyphenationZone>21</w:HyphenationZone> <wunctuationKerning/> <w:ValidateAgainstSchemas/> <w:SaveIfXMLInvalid>false</w:SaveIfXMLInvalid> <w:IgnoreMixedContent>false</w:IgnoreMixedContent> <w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText>false</w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText> <woNotPromoteQF/> <w:LidThemeOther>HU</w:LidThemeOther> <w:LidThemeAsian>X-NONE</w:LidThemeAsian> <w:LidThemeComplexScript>X-NONE</w:LidThemeComplexScript> <w:Compatibility> <w:BreakWrappedTables/> <w:SnapToGridInCell/> <w:WrapTextWithPunct/> <w:UseAsianBreakRules/> <wontGrowAutofit/> <w:SplitPgBreakAndParaMark/> <wontVertAlignCellWithSp/> <wontBreakConstrainedForcedTables/> <wontVertAlignInTxbx/> <w:Word11KerningPairs/> <w:CachedColBalance/> </w:Compatibility> <w:BrowserLevel>MicrosoftInternetExplorer4</w:BrowserLevel> <m:mathPr> <m:mathFont m:val="Cambria Math"/> <m:brkBin m:val="before"/> <m:brkBinSub m:val="--"/> <m:smallFrac m:val="off"/> <m:dispDef/> <m:lMargin m:val="0"/> <m:rMargin m:val="0"/> <m:defJc m:val="centerGroup"/> <m:wrapIndent m:val="1440"/> <m:intLim m:val="subSup"/> <m:naryLim m:val="undOvr"/> </m:mathPr></w:WordDocument> </xml><![endif]--><!--[if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:LatentStyles DefLockedState="false" DefUnhideWhenUsed="true" DefSemiHidden="true" DefQFormat="false" DefPriority="99" LatentStyleCount="267"> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="0" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Normal"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="heading 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 7"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 8"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 9"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 7"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 8"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 9"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="35" QFormat="true" Name="caption"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="10" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Title"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="1" Name="Default Paragraph Font"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="11" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Subtitle"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="22" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Strong"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="20" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Emphasis"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="59" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Table Grid"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Placeholder Text"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="1" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="No Spacing"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Revision"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="34" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="List Paragraph"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="29" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Quote"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="30" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Intense Quote"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="19" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Subtle Emphasis"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="21" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Intense Emphasis"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="31" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Subtle Reference"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="32" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Intense Reference"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="33" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Book Title"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="37" Name="Bibliography"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" QFormat="true" Name="TOC Heading"/> </w:LatentStyles> </xml><![endif]--><style> <!-- /* Font Definitions */ @font-face {font-family:"Cambria Math"; panose-1:2 4 5 3 5 4 6 3 2 4; mso-font-charset:238; mso-generic-font-family:roman; mso-font-pitch:variable; mso-font-signature:-1610611985 1107304683 0 0 159 0;} /* Style Definitions */ p.MsoNormal, li.MsoNormal, div.MsoNormal {mso-style-unhide:no; mso-style-qformat:yes; mso-style-parent:""; margin:0cm; margin-bottom:.0001pt; mso-pagination:none; mso-layout-grid-align:none; text-autospace:none; font-size:12.0pt; mso-bidi-font-size:10.0pt; font-family:"Cambria Math","serif"; mso-fareast-font-family:"Cambria Math"; mso-bidi-font-family:"Cambria Math";} .MsoChpDefault {mso-style-type:export-only; mso-default-props:yes; font-size:10.0pt; mso-ansi-font-size:10.0pt; mso-bidi-font-size:10.0pt; mso-ascii-font-family:"Cambria Math"; mso-fareast-font-family:"Cambria Math"; mso-hansi-font-family:"Cambria Math"; mso-bidi-font-family:"Cambria Math";} @page Section1 {size:612.0pt 792.0pt; margin:70.85pt 70.85pt 70.85pt 70.85pt; mso-header-margin:35.4pt; mso-footer-margin:35.4pt; mso-paper-source:0;} div.Section1 {page:Section1;} --> </style><!--[if gte mso 10]> <style> /* Style Definitions */ table.MsoNormalTable {mso-style-name:"Normál táblázat"; mso-tstyle-rowband-size:0; mso-tstyle-colband-size:0; mso-style-noshow:yes; mso-style-priority:99; mso-style-qformat:yes; mso-style-parent:""; mso-padding-alt:0cm 5.4pt 0cm 5.4pt; mso-para-margin:0cm; mso-para-margin-bottom:.0001pt; mso-pagination:widow-orphan; font-size:11.0pt; font-family:"Calibri","sans-serif"; mso-ascii-font-family:Calibri; mso-ascii-theme-font:minor-latin; mso-fareast-font-family:"Times New Roman"; mso-fareast-theme-font:minor-fareast; mso-hansi-font-family:Calibri; mso-hansi-theme-font:minor-latin; mso-bidi-font-family:"Times New Roman"; mso-bidi-theme-font:minor-bidi;} </style> <![endif]--><!--[if gte mso 9]><xml> <o:shapedefaults v:ext="edit" spidmax="1026"/> </xml><![endif]--><!--[if gte mso 9]><xml> <o:shapelayout v:ext="edit"> <o:idmap v:ext="edit" data="1"/> </o:shapelayout></xml><![endif]--> *[FONT=&quot]A magányosan sétáló macska<o>></o>>[/FONT]*
> [FONT=&quot]Rudyard Kipling mesejátéka<o>></o>>[/FONT]
> ...


----------



## Annafabian (2010 Augusztus 14)

Sziasztok


----------



## Annafabian (2010 Augusztus 14)

Most regisztráltam


----------



## Annafabian (2010 Augusztus 14)

Még csak ismerkedem


----------



## Annafabian (2010 Augusztus 14)

és próbálkozom


----------



## Annafabian (2010 Augusztus 14)

próbáltam használni a keresőt is, de még nem igazán megy, ha valakinek van jó tanácsa, azt szvesen venném


----------



## Annafabian (2010 Augusztus 14)

idővel biztosan menni fog


----------



## Annafabian (2010 Augusztus 14)

remélem rájövök a nyitjára


----------



## Annafabian (2010 Augusztus 14)

Tud valaki segíteni abban hogyan tudok és honnan filmet és könyvet letölteni?


----------



## Annafabian (2010 Augusztus 14)

és hangoskönyvet


----------



## Annafabian (2010 Augusztus 14)

10


----------



## Annafabian (2010 Augusztus 14)

11


----------



## Annafabian (2010 Augusztus 14)

12


----------



## Annafabian (2010 Augusztus 14)

13


----------



## Annafabian (2010 Augusztus 14)

14


----------



## Annafabian (2010 Augusztus 14)

15


----------



## Annafabian (2010 Augusztus 14)

16


----------



## Annafabian (2010 Augusztus 14)

17


----------



## Annafabian (2010 Augusztus 14)

18


----------



## Annafabian (2010 Augusztus 14)

19


----------



## Annafabian (2010 Augusztus 14)

20


----------



## Annafabian (2010 Augusztus 14)

21


----------



## black1952 (2010 Augusztus 14)

*Frijid Pink*

House of the rising sun


----------



## black1952 (2010 Augusztus 14)

A csatolt file lemaradt. Megpróbálom újra.


----------



## marti44 (2010 Augusztus 14)

Sziasztok!


----------



## marti44 (2010 Augusztus 14)

Mizujs?


----------



## marti44 (2010 Augusztus 14)

xdxdxd


----------



## marti44 (2010 Augusztus 14)

Nem tom mit írjak xd


----------



## marti44 (2010 Augusztus 14)

abc


----------



## marti44 (2010 Augusztus 14)

1 2 3


----------



## marti44 (2010 Augusztus 14)

4 5 6


----------



## Ikonstar (2010 Augusztus 14)

Szia 1


----------



## marti44 (2010 Augusztus 14)

7 8 9


----------



## Ikonstar (2010 Augusztus 14)

2


----------



## marti44 (2010 Augusztus 14)

9


----------



## Ikonstar (2010 Augusztus 14)

3


----------



## marti44 (2010 Augusztus 14)

10


----------



## Ikonstar (2010 Augusztus 14)

4


----------



## marti44 (2010 Augusztus 14)

11


----------



## marti44 (2010 Augusztus 14)

12


----------



## Ikonstar (2010 Augusztus 14)

5 Szia Márti


----------



## marti44 (2010 Augusztus 14)

13


----------



## Ikonstar (2010 Augusztus 14)

6


----------



## marti44 (2010 Augusztus 14)

14


----------



## Ikonstar (2010 Augusztus 14)

7 Te is gyűjtöd a húszat


----------



## marti44 (2010 Augusztus 14)

15


----------



## Ikonstar (2010 Augusztus 14)

8 előrébb tartasz


----------



## marti44 (2010 Augusztus 14)

16


----------



## Ikonstar (2010 Augusztus 14)

9


----------



## marti44 (2010 Augusztus 14)

17


----------



## Ikonstar (2010 Augusztus 14)

10 látom, nem figyelsz,


----------



## marti44 (2010 Augusztus 14)

18


----------



## Ikonstar (2010 Augusztus 14)

csak számolsz


----------



## marti44 (2010 Augusztus 14)

19


----------



## Ikonstar (2010 Augusztus 14)

12 mindjárt kész


----------



## marti44 (2010 Augusztus 14)

és 20! (ha jól számoltam) xd


----------



## Ikonstar (2010 Augusztus 14)

gratula Mártinak


----------



## Ikonstar (2010 Augusztus 14)

14 én még csak itt


----------



## Ikonstar (2010 Augusztus 14)

15 de már minnyá kész


----------



## Ikonstar (2010 Augusztus 14)

16


----------



## Ikonstar (2010 Augusztus 14)

17


----------



## Ikonstar (2010 Augusztus 14)

18


----------



## Ikonstar (2010 Augusztus 14)

19


----------



## Ikonstar (2010 Augusztus 14)

20


----------



## Ikonstar (2010 Augusztus 14)

na


----------



## Ikonstar (2010 Augusztus 14)

kész


----------



## Ikonstar (2010 Augusztus 14)

Most miért nem sikerült?


----------



## Ikonstar (2010 Augusztus 14)

pedig ez már


----------



## Ikonstar (2010 Augusztus 14)

a 25.


----------



## welch (2010 Augusztus 14)

Köszönöm.


----------



## welch (2010 Augusztus 14)

*hozzászólás*

ez a 11.


----------



## welch (2010 Augusztus 14)

*folytatás*

elég jól haladok


----------



## welch (2010 Augusztus 14)

Most kipróbálom ezt...


----------



## welch (2010 Augusztus 14)

Működik...


----------



## welch (2010 Augusztus 14)

Csak így tovább...


----------



## welch (2010 Augusztus 14)

*Újabb*

Már csak 5 kell...


----------



## welch (2010 Augusztus 14)

*És még...*

De mi lesz azután?...


----------



## welch (2010 Augusztus 14)

Világos! A 18.!


----------



## welch (2010 Augusztus 14)

Most már csak kettő kell,...:777: mint itt...


----------



## welch (2010 Augusztus 14)

Végre!!!! Anyóka, igazán THANKS!


----------



## Fury666 (2010 Augusztus 14)

ok,köszi!


----------



## Fury666 (2010 Augusztus 14)

*vami*

köszi-köszi!


----------



## sensotronic (2010 Augusztus 14)

*1. Hozzászólásom*

Jó napot, jó szurkolást!


----------



## sensotronic (2010 Augusztus 14)

Az egyfülű manó a monó?


----------



## zsozso97 (2010 Augusztus 14)

Sziasztok!


----------



## zsozso97 (2010 Augusztus 14)

Milyen manó az egyfülű manó?


----------



## sensotronic (2010 Augusztus 14)

*Romhányi József: A teve fohásza*

Monoton
üget a süppedő homokon
a sivatag lova,
a tétova teve
tova.
Hátán rezegve
mozog a
rozoga
kúp
alakú púp.
A helyzete nem szerencsés.
Apró, szemcsés
homokkal telve
a füle, a nyelve.
Sóvár szeme kutat
kutat.
Még öt-hat nap
kullog, baktat.
Az itató tava távol,
S oly rettentő messze meg az oázis.
Erre utal az alábbi fohász is:
- Tevék ura!
Te tevél tevévé engem eleve,
teveled nem ér fel tevefej tétova veleje.
Te terved veté a tevevedelő tavat tavaly távol,
de tévednél, vélvén,
vén híved neved feledve
elvetemedve
vádol.
Nem! Vidd te tevelelkem hovatovább tova,
mivel levet - vert vederbe
feltekerve - nem vedelve
lett betelve
a te tevéd szenvedelme.
Te nevedbe
legyen eme
neveletlen tevetetem
eltemetve!
S evezzevel ava teve
levelkévét kivilevelhevelteve.


----------



## zsozso97 (2010 Augusztus 14)

kiss


----------



## ocsi64 (2010 Augusztus 14)

1


----------



## ocsi64 (2010 Augusztus 14)

2


----------



## zsozso97 (2010 Augusztus 14)

Minden emberi bölcsesség belefér e szavakba: "Várni és remélni!" Alexandre Dumas


----------



## ocsi64 (2010 Augusztus 14)

3


----------



## ocsi64 (2010 Augusztus 14)




----------



## sensotronic (2010 Augusztus 14)

*Kecskére káposztát*

Egy kecskére bíztak egy szép fej káposztát.
Nem nyúlt hozzá, nehogy a gazdái átkozzák.
Hogy küzdött magával, és mit tett legvégül,
Elmondom kecskéül!

- Mekk!
Egyelek meg,
de remek
kerek!
Nem! Hess, becstelen kecskeszellemek!
Egyenes jellemek
benneteket elkergetnek!
Mekk!
De szerfelett kellenek
keblemnek
e levelek.
Egyet lenyelek!
Nem! Rendesen legelek...
Mekk!
De eme repedezett fedeles levelek,
melyeket emberek nem esznek meg,
nekem teljesen megfelelnek,
ezeket nyelem le.
Belembe lemehetnek.
Mekk!
Ejnye! Erre eme beljebb elhelyezett levelek
lettek fedelek.
Ezek e melegben egyre epedeznek,
meg-megrepedeznek.
Nem tehetek egyebet,
egy rend levelet lenyelek.
Mekk!
De erre eme bentebb szerkesztett levelek
egyre feljebb keverednek,
rendre fedelek lesznek,
melyeket szemetesvederbe tesznek.
Erre teremtettek benneteket?!
Mekk!
Elengedhetetlen meg kell ennem
e fejben lelt leveleket.
Le veletek!
Nyekk!
Te fej! Ne feledd: meg nem ettelek,
de megmentettelek!
Mekk!


----------



## ocsi64 (2010 Augusztus 14)




----------



## ocsi64 (2010 Augusztus 14)

10


----------



## sensotronic (2010 Augusztus 14)

*Szamármese*

 Csömörön élt az öreg dőre Göre Döme, annak volt
egy csengeri csengős pörgeszőrű göndör csődöre.
De bármilyen pörgeszőrű göndör csődör volt
Csömörön az öreg dőre Göre Döme csengeri
csengős csődöre, nem szerzett neki virgonc,
kenceficés kancát időre az örökkön ődöngő-lődörgő
dőre öreg.
Így hát csurig csorgatta csöbörbe könnyeit
és csúfos csődörcsődöt mondott az örökké ődöngő-
lődörgő öreg dőre Göre Döme csengeri csengős
pörgeszőrű göndör csődöre.
Szomszédságban élt a fösvény Szemere,
annak volt egy nőstény szamara.
A szamárnál szamarabb Szemere sem szerzett
hamarabb szamárfi szamarat szomorú szamara
számára, ezért sok szemérmes szamárkönny
szemerkélt a szamárnál szamarabb Szemere szomorú
szamara szemére.
Ámde mit csinált egy szép napon az örökkön
ődöngő-lődörgő öreg dőre Göre Döme csengeri
csengős pörgeszőrű göndör csődöre és a szamárnál
szamarabb Szemere szemérmes szamárkönnyet
szemerkélő szomorú szamara? Na mit csinált?
Öszvért!


----------



## ocsi64 (2010 Augusztus 14)




----------



## sensotronic (2010 Augusztus 14)

*Románc*

Zománclavórt sodort partra az áradat
Bús románcot látott, ki később ráakadt.
Lágy domborulatán kamasznyi teknős ült,
és ragyogott szegény.
Azt hitte, megnősült.


----------



## ocsi64 (2010 Augusztus 14)

13


----------



## ocsi64 (2010 Augusztus 14)




----------



## ocsi64 (2010 Augusztus 14)

d


----------



## sensotronic (2010 Augusztus 14)

*Egy kos párbeszéde a visszhanggal*

Egy kos szerette, ha szembe magasztalják,
ezért a visszhanggal nyalatta a talpát.
- Ki az, aki mindig okos?
- Kos!
- De sohasem tudálékos?
- Kos...
- Öltözéke választékos?
- Kos...
- A gyapja százszázalékos?
- Kos...
- Kurtán felelsz. Ez szándékos?
- Kuss!


----------



## ocsi64 (2010 Augusztus 14)

:11:


----------



## ocsi64 (2010 Augusztus 14)

:smile:


----------



## ocsi64 (2010 Augusztus 14)

:55:


----------



## ocsi64 (2010 Augusztus 14)

:wink:


----------



## ocsi64 (2010 Augusztus 14)

:twisted:


----------



## ocsi64 (2010 Augusztus 14)




----------



## ocsi64 (2010 Augusztus 14)




----------



## sensotronic (2010 Augusztus 14)

*Első variáció*


A róka szájában egy jó darab rokfort.
Megette a felét, de már az is sok volt.
Komoran ült ott fenn a holló a hársfán,
s megakadt a szeme mesebeli társán.
Nosza ő is rögtön ravaszkodni kezdett,
fondorkodott, tervelt, s az eredmény ez lett:
- Ha ez nem ismeri Aesopus meséjét,
megadta a sors a sajtszerzés esélyét.
És máris megszólalt, cifra ódon módon:
- Ó rókám, ne hidd, hogy tán csak gúnyolódom!
Királyi palástnál szebb vörhenyes bundád,
le is nyúzzák rólad, mielőtt megunnád,
mégis tekintélyed csorbítja a szégyen,
hogy hangod megcsuklik fenn a magas cé-ben.
Rókánk e sértésre tágra tátva száját,
cáfolatul tüstént üvöltött egy skálát.
De meg kell jegyeznem erről az esetről,
hogy sajt a fára azért nem esett föl.


----------



## sensotronic (2010 Augusztus 14)

*Második variáció*


Fenn csücsült a holló,
falt sok pusztadőrit,
annyi maradt mégis,
majd lehúzza csőrit.
Lent a rókánál egy jó nagy ementáli,
de már falánk gyomra kezdett ellenállni.
Hogy látta a hollót ez a megcsömörlött,
- Brr, még egy sajt! - morgott - Vigye el az ördög!
- Hogy vagyunk? - szólt oda a holló ásítva,
s a sajt lehullott a selymes pázsitra.
- Fujj, vidd el! - nyöszörgött undorral a róka,
s amit tett, azóta nevezték el róla.


----------



## sensotronic (2010 Augusztus 14)

*Harmadik variáció*


Éhesen gubbasztott hollónk a hárs ágán,
s töprengett az idők változandóságán.
Éppen arra kószált a bús, sovány róka.
Sajtlikat sem evett húshagyókedd óta.
Meglátva a hollót, könnyesen sóhajtott:
- Mit ér ravaszságom, ha neked sincs sajtod?
- Nincs - felelt a holló. - Rég nem ettem sajtot,
viszont dalolhatok, hogyha úgy óhajtod.
Tudom, kedvedre volt múltkor is az ének.
- Sajttal! - szólt a róka. - Így kell a fenének!...


----------



## sensotronic (2010 Augusztus 14)

*Negyedik variáció*


Fenn csücsült a holló a dús hársfa ágán.
Csőrében trappista hivalkodott sárgán.
Jött az éhes róka. Látta, hogy a helyzet
megegyezik azzal, mit Aesopus jelzett.
Szólt hát álnok bájjal: - Tollad ó be ékes,
hogy primadonna légy, régen esedékes!
És neved! Hallga, hogy leng lágyan: holló!
Csak hangod nyikorog, mint egy rozsdás olló.
De hiába várta a ravaszdi róka,
hogy sajtesőt hullat majd a holló-nóta.
Mi volt eme nem várt, különleges, ritka,
szerény, józan, okos hallgatásnak titka?
Nem hajszolta dicsvágy? Sem nagyzási hóbort?
Nem!... Az igaz viszont, hogy fehér holló volt...


----------



## sensotronic (2010 Augusztus 14)

*Ötödik variáció*


Fenn a hollócsőrben egy szép kicsi kvargli.
Gondolta a róka, jó lesz kicsikarni.
S bár az aesopusi helyzet elétárult,
csak felnézett szótlan, ácsorgott és bámult.
Bámult sóvár szemmel, csendben, pedig tudta,
ravasz hízelgéssel könnyen sajthoz jutna.
A holló csak várt, várt odafenn a harsfán,
szeme kérdőn függött mesebeli társán.
Mért hallgat a holló? Mért nem szól a róka,
holott más a szokás kétezer év óta?
A róka néma volt, a holló meg süket.
- Kérem elnézésüket...


----------



## zsozso97 (2010 Augusztus 14)

jelen


----------



## zsozso97 (2010 Augusztus 14)




----------



## zsozso97 (2010 Augusztus 14)

:99:


----------



## sensotronic (2010 Augusztus 14)

13


----------



## sensotronic (2010 Augusztus 14)

Imhol vagyok, la!


----------



## zsozso97 (2010 Augusztus 14)

:656:


----------



## zsozso97 (2010 Augusztus 14)

:88:


----------



## sensotronic (2010 Augusztus 14)

*Interjú a farkassal, aki állítólag megette Piroskát*

Az Új Bárány riportere felkereste Ordast.
Interjút kér. Én leközlöm. Olvasd.
- Igaz volna ama vád,
hogy Ön orvul elfogyasztott egy egész nyers nagymamát?
- Egy nagymamát? Egy grammot se!
Ez az egész csak Grimm-mese!
- Hogy Piroskát Ön falta fel, talán csak az is hamis vád?
Nem hagyott meg belőle mást, csak egy fél pár harisnyát?
- Hogy én őt ruhástul? Mit ki nem eszeltek!
Én még az almát is hámozva eszem meg.
- Furcsa, hogy a kunyhóban, hol megevődtek mindketten,
mégis piros farkasnyálnyom díszeleg a parketten.
- Az úgy történt, hogy ők aznap meghívtak a viskóba.
Nagyon finom uzsonna volt, szamóca és piskóta,
s mivelhogy én evés közben állandóan vicsorgok,
a vérveres szamócalé a pofámból kicsorgott.
- Én úgy tudtam, hogy önnél szabály,
hogy csak friss húsárut zabál.
- Kacsa! Füvet rágok lomhán legelészve,
zsengét, hogy a gyenge gyomrom megeméssze.
- És meddig lesz Önnél a juhhús is tiltva?
- Eddig! De erről már nem írhatsz, te birka!


----------



## sensotronic (2010 Augusztus 14)

Jelenleg 3 látogató (2 tag és 1 vendég) böngészi a témát


----------



## sensotronic (2010 Augusztus 14)

2722. oldal, összesen 2722 http://canadahun.com/forum/showthread.php?t=12266


----------



## sensotronic (2010 Augusztus 14)

Üzenetküldés szabályai *Nem indíthatsz* új témákat
*Küldhetsz* választ
*Küldhetsz* csatolásokat
*Szerkesztheted* az üzeneted


----------



## rozandi (2010 Augusztus 14)

Sziasztok! örülök, hogy rátok találtam.


----------



## sensotronic (2010 Augusztus 14)

Ez most 19, vagy 1 híjján 20?


----------



## sensotronic (2010 Augusztus 14)

Na, hogy az a hétszünyű kaponyámimonyok nézze meg!

:-D


----------



## sensotronic (2010 Augusztus 14)

21. nyerőszám


----------



## kbela221 (2010 Augusztus 14)

Üdvözlet


----------



## kbela221 (2010 Augusztus 14)

mert kell


----------



## kbela221 (2010 Augusztus 14)

a sok


----------



## kbela221 (2010 Augusztus 14)

hozzászólás


----------



## kbela221 (2010 Augusztus 14)

Úgy őszintén van ennek így értelme?


----------



## kbela221 (2010 Augusztus 14)

Nem sok, de ha ez kell...


----------



## c1957 (2010 Augusztus 14)

kiváncsi vagyok, hogy ez működik e?


----------



## c1957 (2010 Augusztus 14)

talán ez lesz a huszadik


----------



## c1957 (2010 Augusztus 14)

plusz 1 ráadás


----------



## c1957 (2010 Augusztus 14)

nekem meglett a 20 hozzászólás, mégsem enged letölteni


----------



## c1957 (2010 Augusztus 14)

Segítség!!!


----------



## sensotronic (2010 Augusztus 14)

Mögmondták, hát mögmondták!


----------



## Katalin8989 (2010 Augusztus 14)

20


----------



## Katalin8989 (2010 Augusztus 14)

19


----------



## Katalin8989 (2010 Augusztus 14)

18


----------



## Katalin8989 (2010 Augusztus 14)

17


----------



## Katalin8989 (2010 Augusztus 14)

16


----------



## Katalin8989 (2010 Augusztus 14)

15


----------



## Katalin8989 (2010 Augusztus 14)

14


----------



## Katalin8989 (2010 Augusztus 14)

13


----------



## Katalin8989 (2010 Augusztus 14)

12


----------



## Katalin8989 (2010 Augusztus 14)

11


----------



## Katalin8989 (2010 Augusztus 14)

10


----------



## Katalin8989 (2010 Augusztus 14)

9


----------



## Katalin8989 (2010 Augusztus 14)

8


----------



## carlos84 (2010 Augusztus 14)

*sziasztok*

sziasztok mit tuttok nekem mondani a pa xpro 2 -ről?


----------



## Katalin8989 (2010 Augusztus 14)

7


----------



## Katalin8989 (2010 Augusztus 14)

6


----------



## Katalin8989 (2010 Augusztus 14)

5


----------



## Katalin8989 (2010 Augusztus 14)

4


----------



## Katalin8989 (2010 Augusztus 14)

3


----------



## Katalin8989 (2010 Augusztus 14)

2


----------



## Katalin8989 (2010 Augusztus 14)

1


----------



## berlina (2010 Augusztus 14)

üdvözlök mindenkit


----------



## berlina (2010 Augusztus 14)

3


----------



## berlina (2010 Augusztus 14)

2


----------



## berlina (2010 Augusztus 14)

4


----------



## berlina (2010 Augusztus 14)

5


----------



## berlina (2010 Augusztus 14)

6


----------



## berlina (2010 Augusztus 14)

3


----------



## berlina (2010 Augusztus 14)

,


----------



## berlina (2010 Augusztus 14)

1


----------



## berlina (2010 Augusztus 14)

11


----------



## berlina (2010 Augusztus 14)

13


----------



## berlina (2010 Augusztus 14)

17


----------



## berlina (2010 Augusztus 14)

23


----------



## berlina (2010 Augusztus 14)

41


----------



## berlina (2010 Augusztus 14)

31


----------



## berlina (2010 Augusztus 14)

zs


----------



## berlina (2010 Augusztus 14)

47


----------



## berlina (2010 Augusztus 14)

37


----------



## berlina (2010 Augusztus 14)

91


----------



## berlina (2010 Augusztus 14)

100


----------



## berlina (2010 Augusztus 14)

%


----------



## berlina (2010 Augusztus 14)

+


----------



## berlina (2010 Augusztus 14)

egy


----------



## OttGergely (2010 Augusztus 14)

sziasztok


----------



## OttGergely (2010 Augusztus 14)

fhgfdsa


----------



## OttGergely (2010 Augusztus 14)

3


----------



## OttGergely (2010 Augusztus 14)

5


----------



## OttGergely (2010 Augusztus 14)

már nincs sok hátra


----------



## OttGergely (2010 Augusztus 14)

asdf


----------



## OttGergely (2010 Augusztus 14)

10


----------



## OttGergely (2010 Augusztus 14)

11


----------



## OttGergely (2010 Augusztus 14)

12


----------



## OttGergely (2010 Augusztus 14)

2345


----------



## OttGergely (2010 Augusztus 14)

te


----------



## OttGergely (2010 Augusztus 14)

én


----------



## OttGergely (2010 Augusztus 14)

őőőőőő


----------



## OttGergely (2010 Augusztus 14)

mi


----------



## OttGergely (2010 Augusztus 14)

ti


----------



## OttGergely (2010 Augusztus 14)

ők


----------



## OttGergely (2010 Augusztus 14)

123456789


----------



## OttGergely (2010 Augusztus 14)

987654321


----------



## OttGergely (2010 Augusztus 14)

12345678


----------



## OttGergely (2010 Augusztus 14)

sdfghjtdv


----------



## OttGergely (2010 Augusztus 14)

20


----------



## OttGergely (2010 Augusztus 14)

erghgsdh


----------



## OttGergely (2010 Augusztus 14)

valami legyen már...


----------



## dszilvi (2010 Augusztus 14)

Sziasztok!


----------



## dszilvi (2010 Augusztus 14)

Én még új vagyok itt.


----------



## dszilvi (2010 Augusztus 14)

És nagyon sok új, hasznos infót találtam.


----------



## dszilvi (2010 Augusztus 14)

És szeretnék tölteni is.


----------



## dszilvi (2010 Augusztus 14)

Ha lehet...


----------



## dszilvi (2010 Augusztus 14)




----------



## dszilvi (2010 Augusztus 14)




----------



## dszilvi (2010 Augusztus 14)

:d:d:d


----------



## dszilvi (2010 Augusztus 14)

Milyen sok is az a 20 üzenet...


----------



## dszilvi (2010 Augusztus 14)

na, az előbbi nem sikerült...


----------



## dszilvi (2010 Augusztus 14)

de a mostani már igen...


----------



## dszilvi (2010 Augusztus 14)

már csak 7...


----------



## dszilvi (2010 Augusztus 14)

6...


----------



## dszilvi (2010 Augusztus 14)

5...:d


----------



## dszilvi (2010 Augusztus 14)

4... ;-)


----------



## dszilvi (2010 Augusztus 14)

3...


----------



## dszilvi (2010 Augusztus 14)

2...


----------



## dszilvi (2010 Augusztus 14)

1...


----------



## dszilvi (2010 Augusztus 14)

elvileg megvan ;-)


----------



## Pisti8902 (2010 Augusztus 14)

szevasz 
kószi


----------



## larimama (2010 Augusztus 14)

üdvözlet


----------



## larimama (2010 Augusztus 14)

barátság


----------



## larimama (2010 Augusztus 14)

szeretet


----------



## larimama (2010 Augusztus 14)

szóló


----------



## larimama (2010 Augusztus 14)

szűlő


----------



## larimama (2010 Augusztus 14)

gyermek


----------



## larimama (2010 Augusztus 14)

béke


----------



## larimama (2010 Augusztus 14)

áldás


----------



## larimama (2010 Augusztus 14)

ima


----------



## larimama (2010 Augusztus 14)

üdvözlet


----------



## larimama (2010 Augusztus 14)

barátság


----------



## larimama (2010 Augusztus 14)

szeretet


----------



## larimama (2010 Augusztus 14)

bőség


----------



## larimama (2010 Augusztus 14)

levél


----------



## larimama (2010 Augusztus 14)

posta


----------



## larimama (2010 Augusztus 14)

egy


----------



## larimama (2010 Augusztus 14)

kettö


----------



## larimama (2010 Augusztus 14)

3


----------



## larimama (2010 Augusztus 14)

4


----------



## larimama (2010 Augusztus 14)

5


----------



## larimama (2010 Augusztus 14)

6


----------



## larimama (2010 Augusztus 14)

ima


----------



## larimama (2010 Augusztus 14)

böség


----------



## larimama (2010 Augusztus 14)

10


----------



## larimama (2010 Augusztus 14)

14


----------



## larimama (2010 Augusztus 14)

reiki


----------



## larimama (2010 Augusztus 14)

12


----------



## larimama (2010 Augusztus 14)

2


----------



## larimama (2010 Augusztus 14)

16


----------



## larimama (2010 Augusztus 14)

arolo


----------



## larimama (2010 Augusztus 14)

17


----------



## larimama (2010 Augusztus 14)

tifar


----------



## larimama (2010 Augusztus 14)

18


----------



## larimama (2010 Augusztus 14)

rozsa


----------



## larimama (2010 Augusztus 14)

20


----------



## larimama (2010 Augusztus 14)

19


----------



## larimama (2010 Augusztus 14)

begonia


----------



## radácsyné (2010 Augusztus 14)

Szia Mindenkinek!
Igen,én is szeretném ha összegyűlne a 20 hozzászólás,hamar.


----------



## radácsyné (2010 Augusztus 14)

Még írok...


----------



## radácsyné (2010 Augusztus 14)

Nagyon meleg van.


----------



## radácsyné (2010 Augusztus 14)

Holnap milyen sütit süssek?


----------



## radácsyné (2010 Augusztus 14)

Azt hiszem gyümölcsös linzerkosárkákat.


----------



## radácsyné (2010 Augusztus 14)

Azt mindenki szereti.


----------



## radácsyné (2010 Augusztus 14)

És ebédre egy kis paprikáskrumpli,uborkasaláta?


----------



## radácsyné (2010 Augusztus 14)

Igen!


----------



## radácsyné (2010 Augusztus 14)

Ez jó ötletnek tűnik.


----------



## radácsyné (2010 Augusztus 14)

a


----------



## radácsyné (2010 Augusztus 14)

1,2,3


----------



## radácsyné (2010 Augusztus 14)

És a joghurt torta recept?


----------



## radácsyné (2010 Augusztus 14)

55555


----------



## radácsyné (2010 Augusztus 14)

még 7 van hátra


----------



## radácsyné (2010 Augusztus 14)

6


----------



## radácsyné (2010 Augusztus 14)

5


----------



## radácsyné (2010 Augusztus 14)

4


----------



## radácsyné (2010 Augusztus 14)

3


----------



## radácsyné (2010 Augusztus 14)

2


----------



## radácsyné (2010 Augusztus 14)

1


----------



## radácsyné (2010 Augusztus 14)

!


----------



## ringm (2010 Augusztus 14)

Valaki meg mondaná nekem, hogy miért van szükség 20 üzenetre?
Remélem okosabb leszek a választól.

Köszönöm


----------



## only_human (2010 Augusztus 14)

1


----------



## only_human (2010 Augusztus 14)

2


----------



## ringm (2010 Augusztus 14)

1


----------



## only_human (2010 Augusztus 14)

3


----------



## ringm (2010 Augusztus 14)

2


----------



## only_human (2010 Augusztus 14)

4


----------



## only_human (2010 Augusztus 14)

5


----------



## only_human (2010 Augusztus 14)

6


----------



## ringm (2010 Augusztus 14)

3


----------



## only_human (2010 Augusztus 14)

7


----------



## ringm (2010 Augusztus 14)

4


----------



## ringm (2010 Augusztus 14)

5


----------



## only_human (2010 Augusztus 14)

8


----------



## ringm (2010 Augusztus 14)

6


----------



## only_human (2010 Augusztus 14)

9


----------



## only_human (2010 Augusztus 14)

10


----------



## ringm (2010 Augusztus 14)

?


----------



## only_human (2010 Augusztus 14)

11


----------



## ringm (2010 Augusztus 14)

??


----------



## only_human (2010 Augusztus 14)

12


----------



## ringm (2010 Augusztus 14)

,,,


----------



## only_human (2010 Augusztus 14)

13


----------



## ringm (2010 Augusztus 14)

?????


----------



## only_human (2010 Augusztus 14)

14


----------



## ringm (2010 Augusztus 14)

123


----------



## only_human (2010 Augusztus 14)

15


----------



## ringm (2010 Augusztus 14)

456


----------



## only_human (2010 Augusztus 14)

16


----------



## ringm (2010 Augusztus 14)

789


----------



## only_human (2010 Augusztus 14)

17


----------



## ringm (2010 Augusztus 14)

zuzu


----------



## only_human (2010 Augusztus 14)

18


----------



## ringm (2010 Augusztus 14)

uiuoip


----------



## ringm (2010 Augusztus 14)

hglhkljé


----------



## only_human (2010 Augusztus 14)

19


----------



## ringm (2010 Augusztus 14)

ggghkjhél


----------



## ringm (2010 Augusztus 14)

vhhj


----------



## only_human (2010 Augusztus 14)

20


----------



## ringm (2010 Augusztus 14)

vbvb


----------



## ringm (2010 Augusztus 14)

hhjhl


----------



## only_human (2010 Augusztus 14)

20?


----------



## Árgyélus (2010 Augusztus 14)

21


----------



## vnmaria (2010 Augusztus 14)

üdvözletem küldöm


----------



## vnmaria (2010 Augusztus 14)

haliho


----------



## vnmaria (2010 Augusztus 14)

3


----------



## vnmaria (2010 Augusztus 14)

4


----------



## Árgyélus (2010 Augusztus 14)

5


----------



## spetra (2010 Augusztus 14)

*vavyantol idézve*

"Belegondolni is szörnyű.


----------



## spetra (2010 Augusztus 14)

Némelyik pasasnak csodatételre van szüksége ahhoz,


----------



## spetra (2010 Augusztus 14)

hogy teljesíteni tudjon.


----------



## spetra (2010 Augusztus 14)

Naná.


----------



## spetra (2010 Augusztus 14)

Mert teljesíteni akar,


----------



## spetra (2010 Augusztus 14)

mert tolmács nélkül fel nem foghatja,


----------



## spetra (2010 Augusztus 14)

mint jelent a szó: szerelem.


----------



## spetra (2010 Augusztus 14)

Amelynél különb afrodiziákum,


----------



## spetra (2010 Augusztus 14)

csodább csoda aligha létezik a föld kerekén.


----------



## spetra (2010 Augusztus 14)

Persze, a szerelem nemcsak ágyi attrakciókat kíván,


----------



## spetra (2010 Augusztus 14)

hanem érzelmieket is.


----------



## spetra (2010 Augusztus 14)

Ez viszont rendkívül fárasztó,


----------



## spetra (2010 Augusztus 14)

ráadásul szívük, lelkük is belefájdulhat.


----------



## spetra (2010 Augusztus 14)

Marad a viperaepe, az őrölt csontok, a tigrispénisz.


----------



## spetra (2010 Augusztus 14)

A futószalag-aktusok.


----------



## spetra (2010 Augusztus 14)

Rászoruló urak!


----------



## spetra (2010 Augusztus 14)

Önöknél az okozza a funkció-zavart, hogy igazából unják az egészet, úgy ahogy van.


----------



## spetra (2010 Augusztus 14)

Hagyják a pokolba a drága lotyókat, keressenek maguknak igazi nőt, aki nem csak porhüvely, de lélek és ész."


----------



## maria.varga (2010 Augusztus 14)

Kukucs!


----------



## maria.varga (2010 Augusztus 14)

Próbálok azért értelmes dolgokat is írni:

Üdv:

M


----------



## maria.varga (2010 Augusztus 14)

A kiskutyám neve: Diego


----------



## maria.varga (2010 Augusztus 14)

Az imént írt 2 hsz-om hová lett?


----------



## maria.varga (2010 Augusztus 14)

Ma befőztem 11 üveg lecsót télire.


----------



## maria.varga (2010 Augusztus 14)

Good morning Sunshine!


----------



## maria.varga (2010 Augusztus 14)

ABCD, rajtam kezdjé...


----------



## maria.varga (2010 Augusztus 14)

Ma írtam:
-a kreativ
-befőzős, 
-kedvenc állatos fórumba.


----------



## maria.varga (2010 Augusztus 14)

Az én nevem, az én nevem, Kukorica, Kukorica János..


----------



## maria.varga (2010 Augusztus 14)

Jövő héten 2 hét szabadságon vagyok.


----------



## maria.varga (2010 Augusztus 14)

Festés lesz nálunk.


----------



## maria.varga (2010 Augusztus 14)

Kézimunkázom sokat,


----------



## maria.varga (2010 Augusztus 14)

fürdök a medencében


----------



## maria.varga (2010 Augusztus 14)

és szeretném kipihenni magam.


----------



## Árgyélus (2010 Augusztus 14)

13


----------



## 54ndman (2010 Augusztus 14)

sziasztok


----------



## 54ndman (2010 Augusztus 14)

remélem


----------



## 54ndman (2010 Augusztus 14)

igy


----------



## 54ndman (2010 Augusztus 14)

már


----------



## 54ndman (2010 Augusztus 14)

meglesz


----------



## 54ndman (2010 Augusztus 14)

a


----------



## 54ndman (2010 Augusztus 14)

szükséges


----------



## Ardeth (2010 Augusztus 14)

Pár gyors hozzá szólás. Hogy meg legyen.


----------



## 54ndman (2010 Augusztus 14)

húsz


----------



## 54ndman (2010 Augusztus 14)

hsz.


----------



## Ardeth (2010 Augusztus 14)

Ez egész könnyen megy.


----------



## 54ndman (2010 Augusztus 14)

és


----------



## 54ndman (2010 Augusztus 14)

ha


----------



## 54ndman (2010 Augusztus 14)

imigyen


----------



## Ardeth (2010 Augusztus 14)

Akkor ez így kettő és még 18.


----------



## Ardeth (2010 Augusztus 14)

Látom más is próbálkozik.


----------



## 54ndman (2010 Augusztus 14)

csinálom


----------



## Ardeth (2010 Augusztus 14)

De én gyorsabb vagyok.


----------



## 54ndman (2010 Augusztus 14)

akkor


----------



## 54ndman (2010 Augusztus 14)

hamar


----------



## Ardeth (2010 Augusztus 14)

Vagy inkább még se?


----------



## 54ndman (2010 Augusztus 14)

meg


----------



## Ardeth (2010 Augusztus 14)

A hét szép szám. A húsz még szebb.


----------



## 54ndman (2010 Augusztus 14)

is lehet


----------



## Ardeth (2010 Augusztus 14)

Ez így nyolc.


----------



## 54ndman (2010 Augusztus 14)

és meg


----------



## Ardeth (2010 Augusztus 14)

Meg kilenc...


----------



## 54ndman (2010 Augusztus 14)

is lesz.


----------



## Ardeth (2010 Augusztus 14)

és tíz. Fele a reméltnek. De meg lesz.


----------



## 54ndman (2010 Augusztus 14)

hajrá ardeth


----------



## Ardeth (2010 Augusztus 14)

11


----------



## Ardeth (2010 Augusztus 14)

Már közelebb és 12


----------



## 54ndman (2010 Augusztus 14)

megvan!


----------



## Ardeth (2010 Augusztus 14)

Hajrá bizony.


----------



## Ardeth (2010 Augusztus 14)

Neked meg van.


----------



## Ardeth (2010 Augusztus 14)

Nekem is hamarosan.


----------



## Ardeth (2010 Augusztus 14)

Már csak 5


----------



## Ardeth (2010 Augusztus 14)

A tizenhétre mi rímmel? A húsz ugyan nem. De akkor is meg lesz


----------



## Ardeth (2010 Augusztus 14)

Karnyújtásnyira a cél.


----------



## Ardeth (2010 Augusztus 14)

Oly közel, hogy csak na.


----------



## Ardeth (2010 Augusztus 14)

.... Itt a cél egyenes.


----------



## Ardeth (2010 Augusztus 14)

Meg is van.


----------



## homaci (2010 Augusztus 14)

Szia mindenkinek kőszi a segitséget


----------



## homaci (2010 Augusztus 14)

Nagyon jó az oldal


----------



## homaci (2010 Augusztus 14)

Öröm amikor segitenek az egyszeru embernek


----------



## neyocise (2010 Augusztus 14)

Nem is tudtam eddig róla, de nagyon tetszik.


----------



## lightfalk (2010 Augusztus 14)

hello


----------



## lightfalk (2010 Augusztus 14)

Nekem bőven megvan a 20 de mégsem tudok letölteni


----------



## lightfalk (2010 Augusztus 14)

Talán várnom kell?


----------



## lightfalk (2010 Augusztus 14)

Talán várnom kell pár órát amíg engedélyezik a letöltést vagy mi?


----------



## fegati (2010 Augusztus 15)

1


----------



## fegati (2010 Augusztus 15)

2


----------



## fegati (2010 Augusztus 15)

3


----------



## fegati (2010 Augusztus 15)

4


----------



## fegati (2010 Augusztus 15)

5


----------



## fegati (2010 Augusztus 15)

6


----------



## fegati (2010 Augusztus 15)

7


----------



## fegati (2010 Augusztus 15)

8


----------



## fegati (2010 Augusztus 15)

9


----------



## fegati (2010 Augusztus 15)

10


----------



## fegati (2010 Augusztus 15)

11


----------



## fegati (2010 Augusztus 15)

12


----------



## fegati (2010 Augusztus 15)

13


----------



## fegati (2010 Augusztus 15)

14


----------



## fegati (2010 Augusztus 15)

15


----------



## fegati (2010 Augusztus 15)

16


----------



## fegati (2010 Augusztus 15)

17


----------



## fegati (2010 Augusztus 15)

18


----------



## fegati (2010 Augusztus 15)

19


----------



## fegati (2010 Augusztus 15)

*21*


----------



## fegati (2010 Augusztus 15)

_21_


----------



## Hanino (2010 Augusztus 15)

Üdvözlök Mindenkit!


----------



## Hanino (2010 Augusztus 15)




----------



## Hanino (2010 Augusztus 15)




----------



## Hanino (2010 Augusztus 15)

:d


----------



## Hanino (2010 Augusztus 15)

:!:


----------



## Hanino (2010 Augusztus 15)

:88:


----------



## Hanino (2010 Augusztus 15)

0


----------



## Hanino (2010 Augusztus 15)

6


----------



## Hanino (2010 Augusztus 15)

9


----------



## Hanino (2010 Augusztus 15)

10


----------



## Hanino (2010 Augusztus 15)

11


----------



## Hanino (2010 Augusztus 15)

_12_


----------



## Hanino (2010 Augusztus 15)

> 13bnnjrefjrbb


kremjcfre


----------



## Hanino (2010 Augusztus 15)

34ecdew


----------



## Hanino (2010 Augusztus 15)

fervnvd


----------



## Hanino (2010 Augusztus 15)

jfkgdanégjk


----------



## Hanino (2010 Augusztus 15)

_*17*_


----------



## Hanino (2010 Augusztus 15)

18


----------



## Hanino (2010 Augusztus 15)

19


----------



## Hanino (2010 Augusztus 15)

20


----------



## Hanino (2010 Augusztus 15)

21


----------



## rozandi (2010 Augusztus 15)

Sziasztok! Hogy tudok képet csatolni?


----------



## Zsuzsa5757 (2010 Augusztus 15)

kiss 1


----------



## phrgt (2010 Augusztus 15)

*Visszaszámlálás*

20


----------



## phrgt (2010 Augusztus 15)

*Visszaszámlálás*

19


----------



## phrgt (2010 Augusztus 15)

*Visszaszámlálás*

18


----------



## phrgt (2010 Augusztus 15)

*Visszaszámlálás*

17


----------



## phrgt (2010 Augusztus 15)

*Visszaszámlálás*

16


----------



## phrgt (2010 Augusztus 15)

*Visszaszámlálás*

15


----------



## phrgt (2010 Augusztus 15)

*Visszaszámlálás*

14


----------



## phrgt (2010 Augusztus 15)

*Visszaszámlálás*

13


----------



## phrgt (2010 Augusztus 15)

*Visszaszámlálás*

12


----------



## phrgt (2010 Augusztus 15)

*Visszaszámlálás*

11


----------



## phrgt (2010 Augusztus 15)

*Visszaszámlálás*

10


----------



## phrgt (2010 Augusztus 15)

*Visszaszámlálás*

9


----------



## Trisz (2010 Augusztus 15)

*20*

​Könnycsepp a szempilládon este:​


----------



## phrgt (2010 Augusztus 15)

*Visszaszámlálás*

8


----------



## Trisz (2010 Augusztus 15)

*19*

én vagyok.​


----------



## phrgt (2010 Augusztus 15)

*Visszaszámlálás*

7


----------



## Trisz (2010 Augusztus 15)

*18*

Én vagyok az a kíváncsi csillag,​


----------



## phrgt (2010 Augusztus 15)

*Visszaszámlálás*

6


----------



## Trisz (2010 Augusztus 15)

*17*

mely rád kacsingat​


----------



## Trisz (2010 Augusztus 15)

*16*

és rád ragyog.​


----------



## phrgt (2010 Augusztus 15)

5


----------



## Trisz (2010 Augusztus 15)

*15*

A csók, a csókod, az is én vagyok.​


----------



## phrgt (2010 Augusztus 15)

*Visszaszámlálás*

4


----------



## Trisz (2010 Augusztus 15)

*14*

Végigálmodom az álmodat,​


----------



## phrgt (2010 Augusztus 15)

*Visszaszámlálás*

3


----------



## Trisz (2010 Augusztus 15)

*13*

ölelésedben én epedek el,​


----------



## phrgt (2010 Augusztus 15)

2


----------



## Trisz (2010 Augusztus 15)

*12*

csak én tudom minden kis titkodat.​


----------



## phrgt (2010 Augusztus 15)

*Visszaszámlálás*

1


----------



## kissnetimi (2010 Augusztus 15)

l


----------



## Trisz (2010 Augusztus 15)

*11*

A kulcs vagyok,​


----------



## phrgt (2010 Augusztus 15)

0


----------



## kissnetimi (2010 Augusztus 15)

e


----------



## Trisz (2010 Augusztus 15)

*10*

mely szíved rejtett zárjait kinyitja,​


----------



## kissnetimi (2010 Augusztus 15)

h


----------



## Trisz (2010 Augusztus 15)

*9*

s a nyíl vagyok, amely sivítva​


----------



## kissnetimi (2010 Augusztus 15)

e


----------



## Trisz (2010 Augusztus 15)

*8*

holttá sebzi vágyad madarát.​


----------



## kissnetimi (2010 Augusztus 15)

tő


----------



## Trisz (2010 Augusztus 15)

*7*

A dal vagyok, mely belőled zokog​


----------



## kissnetimi (2010 Augusztus 15)

ség


----------



## kissnetimi (2010 Augusztus 15)

a jobbra


----------



## Trisz (2010 Augusztus 15)

*6*

holt mámorok tört ívén át az éjbe:​


----------



## kissnetimi (2010 Augusztus 15)

és szebb


----------



## Trisz (2010 Augusztus 15)

*5*

s én vagyok az a sápadtság, amit​


----------



## kissnetimi (2010 Augusztus 15)

életre...


----------



## Trisz (2010 Augusztus 15)

*4*

éjfél után, ha bálból jössz haza,​


----------



## kissnetimi (2010 Augusztus 15)

bennünk van


----------



## Trisz (2010 Augusztus 15)

*3*

rád lehel a sarki lámpa fénye.​


----------



## kissnetimi (2010 Augusztus 15)

a vers is jó


----------



## Trisz (2010 Augusztus 15)

*2*

*Wass Albert: Mert nagyon szeretlek*

​


----------



## kissnetimi (2010 Augusztus 15)

a xszem is


----------



## Trisz (2010 Augusztus 15)

*1*

és meg van a 20!


----------



## kissnetimi (2010 Augusztus 15)

Minden vagyonodat elvesztetted. A virágok is elvesztették színpompás ékszereiket, csak puszta gyökerük maradt meg a föld alatt. Azért ne hidd, hogy most már többé sohasem fognak virágozni. Wass Albert


----------



## kissnetimi (2010 Augusztus 15)

A fák levelei tavasszal újra kihajtanak és ősszel újra lehullanak. A virágok újra kinyitnak és újra elhervadnak. Újra jön a tavasz, újra jön a nyár, újra jön ősz és újra jön tél. És Te természetesen azt mondod erre, hogy nem is lehetne másként, mert így van ez jól. Miért vagy úgy kétségbeesve tehát, hogy újra elölről kell elkezdd az életedet? Wass Albert


----------



## kissnetimi (2010 Augusztus 15)

A hála érzés, és mint ilyen, megfoghatatlan, felmérhetetlen és emberi értékfogalmakkal ki nem fejezhető. Csak akkor van jogod számon tartani, ha Te tartozol vele másnak. Ez lelkiismereted feladata. Wass Albert


----------



## kissnetimi (2010 Augusztus 15)

A tapintat az együttélés diplomáciája. Wass Albert


----------



## kissnetimi (2010 Augusztus 15)

Gondolj arra: föl kell építeni a békességet ezen a világon. És békességet építeni csak jóindulatból lehet. Wass Albert


----------



## kissnetimi (2010 Augusztus 15)

Ha újra elővesz a honvágy, gondolj arra: minden kép, amit mutat, a múlté. Mintha régi-régi fényképes albumban lapoznál. Ma már semmi sem azonos azzal, ami benned fáj. Nemcsak az idő változott: megváltoztak a hegyek és a völgyek. Az erdők és a mezők. Ma már nem olyanok, mint akkor voltak, ma már semmi sem olyan. Minden megváltozott, minden idegen. A meghitt régi utak, amelyekre visszavágyódik benned a fájdalom, már nincsenek.


----------



## kissnetimi (2010 Augusztus 15)

Wass Albert


----------



## NorbertH (2010 Augusztus 15)

üdv


----------



## NorbertH (2010 Augusztus 15)

kéne


----------



## NorbertH (2010 Augusztus 15)

nekem


----------



## NorbertH (2010 Augusztus 15)

húsz


----------



## NorbertH (2010 Augusztus 15)

hozzászólás


----------



## NorbertH (2010 Augusztus 15)

de


----------



## NorbertH (2010 Augusztus 15)

izibe


----------



## NorbertH (2010 Augusztus 15)

erre


----------



## NorbertH (2010 Augusztus 15)

még


----------



## NorbertH (2010 Augusztus 15)

várni


----------



## NorbertH (2010 Augusztus 15)

is


----------



## NorbertH (2010 Augusztus 15)

kell


----------



## NorbertH (2010 Augusztus 15)

hosszú


----------



## NorbertH (2010 Augusztus 15)

másodperceket


----------



## NorbertH (2010 Augusztus 15)

két


----------



## NorbertH (2010 Augusztus 15)

komment


----------



## NorbertH (2010 Augusztus 15)

között


----------



## NorbertH (2010 Augusztus 15)

no


----------



## NorbertH (2010 Augusztus 15)

erről


----------



## NorbertH (2010 Augusztus 15)

ennyit


----------



## gyori86 (2010 Augusztus 15)

Halihó!Jelen


----------



## gyori86 (2010 Augusztus 15)

két


----------



## gyori86 (2010 Augusztus 15)

remélem tényleg működni fog


----------



## gyori86 (2010 Augusztus 15)

negyedik


----------



## gyori86 (2010 Augusztus 15)

5


----------



## gyori86 (2010 Augusztus 15)

6


----------



## gyori86 (2010 Augusztus 15)

7


----------



## gyori86 (2010 Augusztus 15)

8


----------



## gyori86 (2010 Augusztus 15)

9


----------



## gyori86 (2010 Augusztus 15)

10


----------



## gyori86 (2010 Augusztus 15)

11


----------



## gyori86 (2010 Augusztus 15)

12


----------



## gyori86 (2010 Augusztus 15)

13


----------



## gyori86 (2010 Augusztus 15)

14


----------



## gyori86 (2010 Augusztus 15)

15


----------



## gyori86 (2010 Augusztus 15)

16


----------



## gyori86 (2010 Augusztus 15)

17


----------



## gyori86 (2010 Augusztus 15)

18


----------



## gyori86 (2010 Augusztus 15)

19


----------



## gyori86 (2010 Augusztus 15)

20


----------



## aranymag (2010 Augusztus 15)

sziasztok


----------



## gyori86 (2010 Augusztus 15)

köszönöm a lehetőséget


----------



## aranymag (2010 Augusztus 15)

nekem semmi közöm kanadához


----------



## aranymag (2010 Augusztus 15)

17


----------



## gyori86 (2010 Augusztus 15)

nekem sincs


----------



## aranymag (2010 Augusztus 15)

1í


----------



## aranymag (2010 Augusztus 15)

de még lehet, szóval ne kiabáljuk el


----------



## aranymag (2010 Augusztus 15)

15


----------



## aranymag (2010 Augusztus 15)

13


----------



## aranymag (2010 Augusztus 15)

12


----------



## aranymag (2010 Augusztus 15)

11


----------



## aranymag (2010 Augusztus 15)

10


----------



## aranymag (2010 Augusztus 15)

9


----------



## aranymag (2010 Augusztus 15)

8


----------



## aranymag (2010 Augusztus 15)

7


----------



## aranymag (2010 Augusztus 15)

6


----------



## aranymag (2010 Augusztus 15)

5


----------



## fitzlcsaba (2010 Augusztus 15)

*1*

1


----------



## fitzlcsaba (2010 Augusztus 15)

2


----------



## aranymag (2010 Augusztus 15)

4


----------



## aranymag (2010 Augusztus 15)

3


----------



## fitzlcsaba (2010 Augusztus 15)

3


----------



## aranymag (2010 Augusztus 15)

2


----------



## fitzlcsaba (2010 Augusztus 15)

4


----------



## aranymag (2010 Augusztus 15)

1


----------



## fitzlcsaba (2010 Augusztus 15)

5


----------



## fitzlcsaba (2010 Augusztus 15)

6


----------



## aranymag (2010 Augusztus 15)

utolsó


----------



## fitzlcsaba (2010 Augusztus 15)

7


----------



## fitzlcsaba (2010 Augusztus 15)

8


----------



## fitzlcsaba (2010 Augusztus 15)

9


----------



## fitzlcsaba (2010 Augusztus 15)

10


----------



## fitzlcsaba (2010 Augusztus 15)

11


----------



## fitzlcsaba (2010 Augusztus 15)

12


----------



## fitzlcsaba (2010 Augusztus 15)

13


----------



## fitzlcsaba (2010 Augusztus 15)

14


----------



## fitzlcsaba (2010 Augusztus 15)

15


----------



## fitzlcsaba (2010 Augusztus 15)

16


----------



## fitzlcsaba (2010 Augusztus 15)

17


----------



## fitzlcsaba (2010 Augusztus 15)

18


----------



## fitzlcsaba (2010 Augusztus 15)

19


----------



## fitzlcsaba (2010 Augusztus 15)

vége


----------



## fitzlcsaba (2010 Augusztus 15)

21


----------



## loidin (2010 Augusztus 15)

Üdvözlet Szegedről!


----------



## loidin (2010 Augusztus 15)

2


----------



## loidin (2010 Augusztus 15)

3


----------



## loidin (2010 Augusztus 15)

4


----------



## loidin (2010 Augusztus 15)

5


----------



## loidin (2010 Augusztus 15)

6


----------



## loidin (2010 Augusztus 15)

7


----------



## loidin (2010 Augusztus 15)

8


----------



## loidin (2010 Augusztus 15)

9


----------



## loidin (2010 Augusztus 15)

10


----------



## loidin (2010 Augusztus 15)

11


----------



## loidin (2010 Augusztus 15)

12


----------



## loidin (2010 Augusztus 15)

13


----------



## loidin (2010 Augusztus 15)

14


----------



## loidin (2010 Augusztus 15)

15


----------



## loidin (2010 Augusztus 15)

16


----------



## loidin (2010 Augusztus 15)

17


----------



## loidin (2010 Augusztus 15)

18


----------



## loidin (2010 Augusztus 15)

19


----------



## loidin (2010 Augusztus 15)

20


----------



## loidin (2010 Augusztus 15)

m


----------



## Flor0066 (2010 Augusztus 15)

1


----------



## Flor0066 (2010 Augusztus 15)

2


----------



## Jani27041980 (2010 Augusztus 15)

nem értem ezt a hozzászólásos dolgot, én egy valamit szeretnék letölteni...


----------



## Flor0066 (2010 Augusztus 15)

3


----------



## Flor0066 (2010 Augusztus 15)

4


----------



## Jani27041980 (2010 Augusztus 15)

minek ezért hozzászólás


----------



## Flor0066 (2010 Augusztus 15)

5


----------



## Jani27041980 (2010 Augusztus 15)

már három, ha jól látom


----------



## Flor0066 (2010 Augusztus 15)

6


----------



## Jani27041980 (2010 Augusztus 15)

remélem tényleg csak húsz kell...


----------



## loidin (2010 Augusztus 15)

á


----------



## Flor0066 (2010 Augusztus 15)

7


----------



## Jani27041980 (2010 Augusztus 15)

közeledek hozzá, bár már kezdem ... érezni magam


----------



## Flor0066 (2010 Augusztus 15)

9


----------



## Jani27041980 (2010 Augusztus 15)

még pár ilyen értelmes mondat...


----------



## Flor0066 (2010 Augusztus 15)

8


----------



## Jani27041980 (2010 Augusztus 15)

de ha ez kell....


----------



## Flor0066 (2010 Augusztus 15)

10


----------



## Flor0066 (2010 Augusztus 15)

11


----------



## Jani27041980 (2010 Augusztus 15)

jó "szórakozás"


----------



## Flor0066 (2010 Augusztus 15)

12


----------



## Jani27041980 (2010 Augusztus 15)

bár látom, nem csak én vagyok ebben a helyzetben


----------



## Flor0066 (2010 Augusztus 15)

13


----------



## Jani27041980 (2010 Augusztus 15)

remélem mindenki nagyon jól érzi magát


----------



## Flor0066 (2010 Augusztus 15)

14


----------



## Jani27041980 (2010 Augusztus 15)

néha meg nagyon lassan lehet küldeni ilyen értelmes mondatokat


----------



## Flor0066 (2010 Augusztus 15)

15


----------



## Jani27041980 (2010 Augusztus 15)

már nem kell sok...


----------



## Flor0066 (2010 Augusztus 15)

_16_


----------



## Jani27041980 (2010 Augusztus 15)

lassan közeledek a cél felé...


----------



## Flor0066 (2010 Augusztus 15)

17


----------



## Jani27041980 (2010 Augusztus 15)

és kíváncsi leszek utána működik-e


----------



## Flor0066 (2010 Augusztus 15)

18


----------



## Jani27041980 (2010 Augusztus 15)

remélem ...


----------



## Flor0066 (2010 Augusztus 15)

19


----------



## Flor0066 (2010 Augusztus 15)

20


----------



## Jani27041980 (2010 Augusztus 15)

menni fog...


----------



## Jani27041980 (2010 Augusztus 15)

és tudok majd letölteni


----------



## Jani27041980 (2010 Augusztus 15)

ha nem...


----------



## Jani27041980 (2010 Augusztus 15)

akkor "jól" szórakoztam


----------



## Jani27041980 (2010 Augusztus 15)

megvan... ez a bónusz...


----------



## Zsu1985 (2010 Augusztus 15)

*hello*

sziasztok1


----------



## Zsu1985 (2010 Augusztus 15)

sziasztok2


----------



## Zsu1985 (2010 Augusztus 15)

sziasztok3


----------



## Zsu1985 (2010 Augusztus 15)

sziasztok4


----------



## Zsu1985 (2010 Augusztus 15)

sziasztok5


----------



## Zsu1985 (2010 Augusztus 15)

sziasztok6


----------



## Zsu1985 (2010 Augusztus 15)

sziasztok7


----------



## Zsu1985 (2010 Augusztus 15)

sziasztok8


----------



## Zsu1985 (2010 Augusztus 15)

sziasztok9


----------



## Zsu1985 (2010 Augusztus 15)

sziasztok10


----------



## Zsu1985 (2010 Augusztus 15)

sziasztok11


----------



## Zsu1985 (2010 Augusztus 15)

sziasztok12


----------



## Zsu1985 (2010 Augusztus 15)

sziasztok13


----------



## Zsu1985 (2010 Augusztus 15)

sziasztok14


----------



## Zsu1985 (2010 Augusztus 15)

sziasztok15


----------



## Zsu1985 (2010 Augusztus 15)

sziasztok16


----------



## Zsu1985 (2010 Augusztus 15)

sziasztok 18


----------



## Zsu1985 (2010 Augusztus 15)

sziasztok 19


----------



## Zsu1985 (2010 Augusztus 15)

sziasztok20


----------



## Zsu1985 (2010 Augusztus 15)

és még egy


----------



## Zsu1985 (2010 Augusztus 15)

remélem elég lesz


----------



## Giaccomo22 (2010 Augusztus 15)

1


----------



## Giaccomo22 (2010 Augusztus 15)

24


----------



## Giaccomo22 (2010 Augusztus 15)

133


----------



## Giaccomo22 (2010 Augusztus 15)

345


----------



## Giaccomo22 (2010 Augusztus 15)

456


----------



## Giaccomo22 (2010 Augusztus 15)

4565


----------



## Giaccomo22 (2010 Augusztus 15)

34534


----------



## Giaccomo22 (2010 Augusztus 15)

456546


----------



## Giaccomo22 (2010 Augusztus 15)

4535546


----------



## Giaccomo22 (2010 Augusztus 15)

ewrwerwer


----------



## Giaccomo22 (2010 Augusztus 15)

ertertert


----------



## Giaccomo22 (2010 Augusztus 15)

sdgdfgd


----------



## Giaccomo22 (2010 Augusztus 15)

fghfghfghfgh


----------



## Giaccomo22 (2010 Augusztus 15)

dfdfgdg


----------



## Giaccomo22 (2010 Augusztus 15)

rtyrtyrtyrty


----------



## Giaccomo22 (2010 Augusztus 15)

2342345235


----------



## Giaccomo22 (2010 Augusztus 15)

856656


----------



## Giaccomo22 (2010 Augusztus 15)

456456444


----------



## Giaccomo22 (2010 Augusztus 15)

566564546


----------



## Giaccomo22 (2010 Augusztus 15)

;pjpjpojppp


----------



## canadagyuri (2010 Augusztus 15)

*Belépés*

Szia Melitta, köszönöm.


----------



## canadagyuri (2010 Augusztus 15)

*ko*

1


----------



## canadagyuri (2010 Augusztus 15)

*nincs*

1


----------



## canadagyuri (2010 Augusztus 15)

*meleg van*

1


----------



## canadagyuri (2010 Augusztus 15)

*miért?*

2


----------



## canadagyuri (2010 Augusztus 15)

*6*

6


----------



## canadagyuri (2010 Augusztus 15)

*ez a 7*

7


----------



## canadagyuri (2010 Augusztus 15)

*jhd*

gfdg


----------



## canadagyuri (2010 Augusztus 15)

*fbcv*

vb


----------



## canadagyuri (2010 Augusztus 15)

*10*

x


----------



## canadagyuri (2010 Augusztus 15)

*Xi*

Xi.


----------



## canadagyuri (2010 Augusztus 15)

*ghghxv*

vxcvx


----------



## canadagyuri (2010 Augusztus 15)

*hghddf*

fgdfgs


----------



## canadagyuri (2010 Augusztus 15)

*hgfgfdf*

dfsdf


----------



## canadagyuri (2010 Augusztus 15)

*fgdgd*

fgbfgb


----------



## canadagyuri (2010 Augusztus 15)

*fdfvx*

eza15dik


----------



## canadagyuri (2010 Augusztus 15)

*hgfhsd*

dfsfs


----------



## canadagyuri (2010 Augusztus 15)

*fgdfg*

dfgd


----------



## canadagyuri (2010 Augusztus 15)

*dffsfd*

sfgdf


----------



## Gercsa (2010 Augusztus 15)

Üdv mindenkinek!


----------



## canadagyuri (2010 Augusztus 15)

*ez a 20.*

xx


----------



## canadagyuri (2010 Augusztus 15)

*Köszönöm a lehetőséget.*

.


----------



## eisab (2010 Augusztus 15)




----------



## eisab (2010 Augusztus 15)

..


----------



## Csdome (2010 Augusztus 15)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Csdome (2010 Augusztus 15)

Új vagyok itt...


----------



## Csdome (2010 Augusztus 15)

Magamról írok kicsit


----------



## Csdome (2010 Augusztus 15)

szegedi vagyok


----------



## Csdome (2010 Augusztus 15)

fiú


----------



## Csdome (2010 Augusztus 15)

és imádom P!nk-et!


----------



## Csdome (2010 Augusztus 15)

Nem Pink, hanem P!nk.


----------



## Csdome (2010 Augusztus 15)

Majd töltök fel alapokat, ha valaknek kell


----------



## Csdome (2010 Augusztus 15)

WOW ez a *9.* hozzászólás


----------



## Csdome (2010 Augusztus 15)

Imádok búvárkodni. És imádom a cápákat!


----------



## Csdome (2010 Augusztus 15)

Olyanok a természettud. csatornák mint a magyar sajtó. Unalmas, nem változékony és sztereotíp.


----------



## Csdome (2010 Augusztus 15)

Mellesleg nem szeretem azokat, akik elrontják a kedvem


----------



## Csdome (2010 Augusztus 15)

És olyan meleeeeeg van, hogy borzasztó.


----------



## Csdome (2010 Augusztus 15)

Já hácsú cpaty (Aludni akarok - orosz fonetika )


----------



## NanaCsigusz (2010 Augusztus 15)

Hy!!!Friss hús vagyok és Budapesti


----------



## Csdome (2010 Augusztus 15)

Nem vagyok tökéletes. Nincs egy hibám se.


----------



## Csdome (2010 Augusztus 15)

Szia Nana Csigusz! Gyűjtöd a hozzászólásokat te is?


----------



## Csdome (2010 Augusztus 15)

Eddig jól elbeszélgettem magammal


----------



## Csdome (2010 Augusztus 15)

Ja és megcsípett egy szúnyog az este...csúnya eset


----------



## Csdome (2010 Augusztus 15)

Mit mondjak még...


----------



## Csdome (2010 Augusztus 15)

Meg van a 20. hozzászólás. Biztosan találkozunk még


----------



## Csdome (2010 Augusztus 15)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Ljepotika (2010 Augusztus 15)

**

Sziasztok!


----------



## eisab (2010 Augusztus 15)

üdv


----------



## Hunga19 (2010 Augusztus 15)

Szép napot!


----------



## Etus65 (2010 Augusztus 15)

Hunga19 írta:


> Szép napot!


Viszont kívánom.


----------



## canadagyuri (2010 Augusztus 15)

*köszönöm.*

x


----------



## pappazs (2010 Augusztus 15)

sziasztok


----------



## dedrea (2010 Augusztus 15)

Sziasztok!

Szép napot, illetve bármi más napszakot Mindenkinek!


----------



## Zsaklinácska (2010 Augusztus 15)

Ez az oldal nagyon jó dolgokat rejt, csak hát időre van szükség amig az ember tölteni is tud.


----------



## dedrea (2010 Augusztus 15)

Elég soknak tűnik ez a 20 hozzászólás


----------



## Zsaklinácska (2010 Augusztus 15)

Mit kell


----------



## dedrea (2010 Augusztus 15)

biztos csak azért, mert szükséges


----------



## dedrea (2010 Augusztus 15)

Kicsit olyan, mintha magamban beszélnék


----------



## szasulja (2010 Augusztus 15)

helló-belló


----------



## dedrea (2010 Augusztus 15)

....de nálam ez nem probléma, előfordul néha


----------



## dedrea (2010 Augusztus 15)

Szia!

Látom te is új vagy!


----------



## szasulja (2010 Augusztus 15)

dedrea írta:


> ....de nálam ez nem probléma, előfordul néha


skizofrén!!


----------



## szasulja (2010 Augusztus 15)

dedrea írta:


> Szia!
> 
> Látom te is új vagy!



Ja. Sürgősen le kell lopnom pár eBookot. 
Te mi járatban?


----------



## b3la (2010 Augusztus 15)

hello


----------



## dedrea (2010 Augusztus 15)

szasulja írta:


> Ja. Sürgősen le kell lopnom pár eBookot.
> Te mi járatban?


Csak véletlenül vetődtem ide, azt sem tudom hogy


----------



## dedrea (2010 Augusztus 15)

Üdv Neked is!


----------



## szasulja (2010 Augusztus 15)

dedrea írta:


> Csak véletlenül vetődtem ide, azt sem tudom hogy


ennyire unatkozol?!


----------



## ymayer (2010 Augusztus 15)

*csak a 20 hozá szolsáom kell Xd*

helo mindneki


----------



## ymayer (2010 Augusztus 15)

szasulja írta:


> Ja. Sürgősen le kell lopnom pár eBookot.
> Te mi járatban?


én si azért vagok itt hogy lopjak egy két ebookotXD


----------



## szasulja (2010 Augusztus 15)

b3la írta:


> hello


szevasz


----------



## ymayer (2010 Augusztus 15)

Hunga19 írta:


> Szép napot!


neked is szép napot


----------



## dedrea (2010 Augusztus 15)

szasulja írta:


> ennyire unatkozol?!


Lenne dolgom, de ha egyszer gép elé ülök.....


----------



## ymayer (2010 Augusztus 15)

4


----------



## szasulja (2010 Augusztus 15)

ymayer írta:


> én si azért vagok itt hogy lopjak egy két ebookotXD


muhaha, tegye fel a kezét aki kanadából fórumol. (csak aztán nehogy letiltsanak minket).


----------



## ymayer (2010 Augusztus 15)

5


----------



## ymayer (2010 Augusztus 15)

6


----------



## szasulja (2010 Augusztus 15)

ymayer írta:


> 4


5 (nem szép dolog flémelni)


----------



## ymayer (2010 Augusztus 15)

7


----------



## dedrea (2010 Augusztus 15)

Üdv Neked is!


----------



## ymayer (2010 Augusztus 15)

hát nem szép dolog de nics jobb őtletem hogy mit irjakXD


----------



## szasulja (2010 Augusztus 15)

huh, a fele már megvan. Kezdek fáradni.


----------



## dedrea (2010 Augusztus 15)

ymayer írta:


> 7


??? Ennyi is elég???


----------



## szasulja (2010 Augusztus 15)

ymayer írta:


> hát nem szép dolog de nics jobb őtletem hogy mit irjakXD


valami vicceset, hogy mindannyian jobb kedvre derüljünk...


----------



## dedrea (2010 Augusztus 15)

Én meg itt "szerkesztgetem2 a mondatokat....áááá...


----------



## Mentát (2010 Augusztus 15)

*ok*

ok


----------



## ymayer (2010 Augusztus 15)

Xd


----------



## szasulja (2010 Augusztus 15)

dedrea írta:


> ??? Ennyi is elég???


hát, látod. sőt, mindjárt tromfolok.


----------



## Mentát (2010 Augusztus 15)

ok


----------



## szasulja (2010 Augusztus 15)

szasulja írta:


> hát, látod. sőt, mindjárt tromfolok.


.


----------



## ymayer (2010 Augusztus 15)

hát voltam 1 szer kanadában nem tom hogy ez számit XD


----------



## Mentát (2010 Augusztus 15)

ennek mi értelme van


----------



## Mentát (2010 Augusztus 15)

azt nem tudom


----------



## dedrea (2010 Augusztus 15)

Ez az egész így olyan "nyögvenyelős"


----------



## Mentát (2010 Augusztus 15)

de írok


----------



## dedrea (2010 Augusztus 15)

szasulja írta:


> hát, látod. sőt, mindjárt tromfolok.


ja, látom:12:


----------



## Mentát (2010 Augusztus 15)

amíg


----------



## Mentát (2010 Augusztus 15)

meg nincs a 20


----------



## dedrea (2010 Augusztus 15)

Mentát írta:


> de írok


ezzel a módszerrel


----------



## Mentát (2010 Augusztus 15)

7


----------



## dedrea (2010 Augusztus 15)

Mentát írta:


> amíg


már rég végeztem volna


----------



## Mentát (2010 Augusztus 15)

8


----------



## dedrea (2010 Augusztus 15)

de így is hamarosan


----------



## szasulja (2010 Augusztus 15)

gyertek inkább az asszociációs szólánc topikba, ott gyorsan össze lehet baromkodni 20 hozzászólást. és nem is ilyen szánalmas...


----------



## Mentát (2010 Augusztus 15)

9


----------



## dedrea (2010 Augusztus 15)

befutok a célba


----------



## szasulja (2010 Augusztus 15)

gyertek inkább az asszociációs szólánc topikba, ott gyorsan össze lehet baromkodni 20 hozzászólást. és nem is ilyen szánalmas... 
http://canadahun.com/forum/showthread.php?p=2376079#post2376079


----------



## dedrea (2010 Augusztus 15)

most meg gyors voltam


----------



## Mentát (2010 Augusztus 15)

szasulja írta:


> gyertek inkább az asszociációs szólánc topikba, ott gyorsan össze lehet baromkodni 20 hozzászólást. és nem is ilyen szánalmas...



Az hol is van?


----------



## szasulja (2010 Augusztus 15)

hopsz. először lemaradt a link, ezért dupláztam.


----------



## dedrea (2010 Augusztus 15)

én már megvagyok!!!!!


----------



## szasulja (2010 Augusztus 15)

szasulja írta:


> hopsz. először lemaradt a link, ezért dupláztam.


érthető okokból nem fogom kitörölni egyiket sem.


----------



## Mentát (2010 Augusztus 15)

Mentát írta:


> Az hol is van?



Ja megvan.. ez a számolósdi úgy látom vakságot okoz...


----------



## szasulja (2010 Augusztus 15)

Mentát írta:


> Ja megvan.. ez a számolósdi úgy látom vakságot okoz...


heh? azt hittem az a maszturbáció.


----------



## Mentát (2010 Augusztus 15)

szasulja írta:


> érthető okokból nem fogom kitörölni egyiket sem.



Akkor mégsem vakság...


----------



## szasulja (2010 Augusztus 15)

na jó. én kész vagyok. 
de legalább megértettem, mi ennek a szabálynak a lényege. 20 hozzászólás alatt, annyira megszereti az ember a fórumozást, hogy alig van kedve abbahagyni. 
azért nekem menni fog.


----------



## szasulja (2010 Augusztus 15)

szevasztok


----------



## Mentát (2010 Augusztus 15)

Hű de pörgős ez a topik


----------



## agica003 (2010 Augusztus 15)

Sziasztok


----------



## ymayer (2010 Augusztus 15)

egy kis vicc XD
Az újoncok az ágyú elsütését tanulmányozzák. A kiképző a végén megkérdezi:
- Van valakinek kérdése?
Erre az egyik kiskatona:
- Én csak egyet nem értek, hogy van akkora erő abban a pici ütőszegben, hogy olyan messzire repítse azt a nagy lövedéket?


----------



## Mentát (2010 Augusztus 15)

Van itt egyáltalán kanadai?


----------



## Mentát (2010 Augusztus 15)

Milyen az idő most Montrealban ?


----------



## ymayer (2010 Augusztus 15)

Az újonc vizsgázik:
- Mit csinál akkor, ha atomvillanást lát?
- Jelentem, lekapom a sisakom!
- Hát azt meg miért teszi, ököragyú?
- Hogy ne folyjon a nyakamba!


----------



## Mentát (2010 Augusztus 15)

Na még


----------



## Mentát (2010 Augusztus 15)

kettőt


----------



## nbandi (2010 Augusztus 15)

Köszönet a Grant kapitányért


----------



## ymayer (2010 Augusztus 15)

hát elégszar XD legaláb is a iphonom szerint XD


----------



## nbandi (2010 Augusztus 15)

Gyűjtögetem a húsz hozzászólást.


----------



## nyimaria (2010 Augusztus 15)

Sziasztok!


----------



## nbandi (2010 Augusztus 15)

Már csak 18 hozzászólás kell.


----------



## nbandi (2010 Augusztus 15)

Már csak 17 hozzászólás kell.


----------



## icsuport (2010 Augusztus 15)

imádom a színházat


----------



## nbandi (2010 Augusztus 15)

Már csak 16 hozzászólás kell.


----------



## nbandi (2010 Augusztus 15)

Már csak 15 hozzászólás kell.


----------



## nyimaria (2010 Augusztus 15)

Nem tudom mit lehetne írni...


----------



## icsuport (2010 Augusztus 15)

Szabó Magda a kedvencem


----------



## nbandi (2010 Augusztus 15)

icsuport írta:


> imádom a színházat


Nagyon?


----------



## icsuport (2010 Augusztus 15)

Az ajtó a kevencem.


----------



## agica003 (2010 Augusztus 15)

A vicc kicsit fárasztó de nem rossz 
Itt egy másik:
Szőke nő az orvosnál:
- Doktor úr, ettem egy dobozból, amire rá volt írva, hogy "MÉRGEZŐ". Most meg fogok halni?
- Persze, hiszen attól mindenki meghal!
- Mindenki?! Úristen, mit tettem...?


----------



## icsuport (2010 Augusztus 15)

Azt szeretném lehúzni.


----------



## nbandi (2010 Augusztus 15)

Már csak 14 hozzászólás kell.


----------



## icsuport (2010 Augusztus 15)

Remélem, sikerulni fog.


----------



## ymayer (2010 Augusztus 15)

Riport a dél-afrikai Caster Semenyával, aki 800 méteren nyert a berlini világbajnokságon.
- Mit szól Ön ahhoz, hogy sokan megkérdőjelezik női mivoltát?
- Leszophatnak!


----------



## nyimaria (2010 Augusztus 15)

Amugy miért kell 20x hozzászolni?


----------



## icsuport (2010 Augusztus 15)

Mást is szeretnék lehúzni.


----------



## nbandi (2010 Augusztus 15)

Etus65 írta:


> Viszont kívánom.


Ha ma győz a Fradi tényleg szép lesz


----------



## icsuport (2010 Augusztus 15)

Az ember tragédiáját.


----------



## icsuport (2010 Augusztus 15)

Alfoldi játsza benne a Lucifert.


----------



## nbandi (2010 Augusztus 15)

pappazs írta:


> sziasztok


szia


----------



## icsuport (2010 Augusztus 15)

Nyolcas a szerencseszámom.


----------



## nyimaria (2010 Augusztus 15)

Valaki meg tudja mondani?


----------



## icsuport (2010 Augusztus 15)

Van egy zenei blogom.


----------



## ymayer (2010 Augusztus 15)

Egy golfozót kórházba visz a mentő, mert torkán akadt egy golflabda. A férfi élet-halál között van, próbálják a torkából kivenni a labdát. A kórház folyosóján egy ideges férfi várakozik, szintén golfozó. A nővér megszólítja:
- Önnek rokona a beteg?
- Nem, az enyém a labda


----------



## nbandi (2010 Augusztus 15)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


szia


----------



## icsuport (2010 Augusztus 15)

tíz tiszta víz


----------



## ymayer (2010 Augusztus 15)

- Mit csinál a magyar futball-válogatott, ha megnyerik a foci VB-t?
- Kikapcsolják a Playstation-t.


----------



## icsuport (2010 Augusztus 15)

A tizenegyes mindig jó.


----------



## icsuport (2010 Augusztus 15)

Két év múlva lesz tizenkét éves a lányom.


----------



## icsuport (2010 Augusztus 15)

A tizenhármas nem szerencsétlen szám.


----------



## nbandi (2010 Augusztus 15)

Kalaman írta:


> hello mindenki!


hello


----------



## icsuport (2010 Augusztus 15)

A tizennegyedik hozzászólásom, mindjárt itt a vége.


----------



## icsuport (2010 Augusztus 15)

Tizenot eves a fiam.


----------



## icsuport (2010 Augusztus 15)

Tizenhat színházi darabot fogok lehúzni, ha sikerul.


----------



## nbandi (2010 Augusztus 15)

Abigel573 írta:


> Kreáltam egy mindegy mit ír be szóláncot a kezdőknek... azt se használják...
> Talán túl egyszerű.


szia


----------



## icsuport (2010 Augusztus 15)

Tizenhét, ez már jó, haladunk.


----------



## nyimaria (2010 Augusztus 15)

Látom nem nagyon olvassátok, hogy mit ír a másik


----------



## icsuport (2010 Augusztus 15)

Tizennyolc éves is voltam egyszer.


----------



## ymayer (2010 Augusztus 15)

- Apu, veszel nekem egy hightech, 3G-s, usb-s, bluetooth-os, 12 megás hard disc-kel és integrált fotókamerával felszerelt mobiltelefont, amivel mp3-at, pdf-et és java utilities-t lehet letölteni?
- Édes fiam, nem tudnál te is csak drogozni, mint mindenki más?


----------



## icsuport (2010 Augusztus 15)

Tizenkilenc és vége lesz.


----------



## nbandi (2010 Augusztus 15)

icsuport írta:


> Tizenhat színházi darabot fogok lehúzni, ha sikerul.


Sok sikert


----------



## icsuport (2010 Augusztus 15)

Húsz húsz húsz, éljen mindenki, aki darabot húz.


----------



## ymayer (2010 Augusztus 15)

Két informatikus beszélget:
-Neked mi volt eddig a legkomolyabb kapcsolatod?
-Egy négy megás ADSL!


----------



## nyimaria (2010 Augusztus 15)

nektek el telt már 2 nap, a regisztráció után?


----------



## icsuport (2010 Augusztus 15)

Még egy ráadás, hátha rosszul számltam.


----------



## nbandi (2010 Augusztus 15)

icsuport írta:


> Tizenot eves a fiam.


gratulálok


----------



## ymayer (2010 Augusztus 15)

A kisgyerek kérdi az apját:
- Apu, én hogyan jöttem a világra?
Az apa belekezd:
- Az úgy volt, hogy anyád és én egy chat szobában ismerkedtünk meg. Ezután találkoztunk egy internet kávézó mosdójában, ahol feltöltést kezdeményeztem anyád szerverére. Utána vettük észre, hogy anyád nem használt tűzfalat, így megtörtént a baj: kilenc hónap múlva letöltődött a vírus. Hát ez vagy te.


----------



## nbandi (2010 Augusztus 15)

nyimaria írta:


> nektek el telt már 2 nap, a regisztráció után?


el


----------



## nyimaria (2010 Augusztus 15)

Mert nekem még nem, telt el...


----------



## nbandi (2010 Augusztus 15)

ymayer írta:


> Két informatikus beszélget:
> -Neked mi volt eddig a legkomolyabb kapcsolatod?
> -Egy négy megás ADSL!


Ez nagyon jó!


----------



## ymayer (2010 Augusztus 15)

Ha vajami nem jól sikerül nevezd el 1.0-nak.


----------



## nyimaria (2010 Augusztus 15)

De jó valakkinek


----------



## ymayer (2010 Augusztus 15)

Bill Gates, egy hardveres és egy szoftveres autózik. Egyszer csak leáll az autó.
A szoftveres: - Szerintem kifogyott a benzin!
A hardveres: - Szerintem a motor rossz!
Bill Gates: - Szerintem szálljunk ki és ülljünk vissza!


----------



## nbandi (2010 Augusztus 15)

ymayer írta:


> A kisgyerek kérdi az apját:
> - Apu, én hogyan jöttem a világra?
> Az apa belekezd:
> - Az úgy volt, hogy anyád és én egy chat szobában ismerkedtünk meg. Ezután találkoztunk egy internet kávézó mosdójában, ahol feltöltést kezdeményeztem anyád szerverére. Utána vettük észre, hogy anyád nem használt tűzfalat, így megtörtént a baj: kilenc hónap múlva letöltődött a vírus. Hát ez vagy te.


Ez jó!


----------



## nbandi (2010 Augusztus 15)

ymayer írta:


> Bill Gates, egy hardveres és egy szoftveres autózik. Egyszer csak leáll az autó.
> A szoftveres: - Szerintem kifogyott a benzin!
> A hardveres: - Szerintem a motor rossz!
> Bill Gates: - Szerintem szálljunk ki és ülljünk vissza!


ha-ha


----------



## nbandi (2010 Augusztus 15)

maria.varga írta:


> Kézimunkázom sokat,


A feleségem szintén


----------



## ymayer (2010 Augusztus 15)

helo mindneki


----------



## Hunga19 (2010 Augusztus 15)

vtbea írta:


> hárem (balla eszter, gallusz nikolett, tunyogi orsi)
> nyugi (pain)
> az otthon itt van (roy)
> grand hotel (gesztesi károly, greifenstein jános, gyuriska jános, hajdu istván, seress zol
> ...



nagyon köszönöm!!!!!!!!!!!!!:d


----------



## ymayer (2010 Augusztus 15)

Amikor Bill Gates piacra dobta a Win '98-at, a következőket jelentette ki egy sajtótájékoztatón: 
"Ha a General Motors is úgy fejlesztette volna a technológiáját, mint a számítógépipar, akkor ma 25 dolláros autókkal járnánk, és 1000 mérföldenként tankolnánk egy gallon benzint." 

A fentiekre maga Mr. Welch, a GM csúcsmenedzsere válaszolt fizetett hirdetés formájában: 
"Ha a GM a Microsoft technológiáját használta volna autói fejlesztése során, akkor azok a következő tulajdonságokkal rendelkeznének: 
1. Az Ön autója ismeretlen okokból naponta kétszer leáll. 
2. Az útburkolati jelek újrafestése esetén Önnek új autót kell vásárolnia. 
3. Az autó rendszeresen lehajt az autópályáról. Ez egyszerűen megoldható probléma: le kell állni, újraindítani és továbbmenni. 
4. Balkanyart az autó nem hajlandó végrehajtani és a leállításra sem reagál. Ilyenkor a motort újra kell installálni. 
5. Car98 esetén az autóban kizárólag egy ember ülhet, CarNT esetén viszont minden ülés extrának számit, és külön meg kell fizetni. 
6. A Macintosh olyan autókat állít elő, amelyek napenergiával működnek, sohasem romlanak el. De ezek csak az utak 5 %-át használhatják. 
7. Az autója minden külső ok nélkül kizárja Önt. Csak egy különleges trükk segítségével lehet újra hozzáférni az autóhoz: egyszerre kell fordítani az indítókulcsot, fogni az antennát, húzni a kilincset és megnyalni a rendszámtáblát. 
8. Az autó megvétele esetén Ön köteles egy GM által forgalmazott Delux térképcsomagot is megvásárolni. Ha ennek a feltételnek nem tesz eleget, akkor az autója 50 %-kal lassabban megy. 
9. Az olajszint-ellenőrző, a vízhőmérséklet mutató és töltésellenőrző műszerek helyett csak egy 'Általános autóhiba' jelzőlámpa van beépítve. 
10. A légzsák rendszer kioldás előtt megkérdezi: "Biztos benne?" 
11. A motor leállítása kizárólag a 'Start' gombbal lehetséges."


----------



## ymayer (2010 Augusztus 15)

- Miért megbízhatóbb a Linux, mint a Windows?
- Mert befagyott ablakot már mindannyian láttunk, de megfagyott pingvint.....


----------



## ymayer (2010 Augusztus 15)

A számítógépem megver sakkban, de kickbox-ban én vagyok a jobb!


----------



## ymayer (2010 Augusztus 15)

A kisfiú megkapja élete első számítógépét, és mivel azt hallotta, 
hogy a számítógép mindent tud, gyorsan le is teszteli: 
- Hol van most az apám? 
A számítógép természetesen válaszol: 
- A tavon pecázik. 
A srác örűl, hogy tévedett a gép: 
- Téves! Apám 3 éve meghalt. 
De a számítógép is visszaír: 
- Téves! Anyád férje halt meg 3 éve!


----------



## palimobil70 (2010 Augusztus 15)

Abigel573 írta:


> Kreáltam egy mindegy mit ír be szóláncot a kezdőknek... azt se használják...
> Talán túl egyszerű.


köszi


----------



## palimobil70 (2010 Augusztus 15)

ymayer írta:


> A kisfiú megkapja élete első számítógépét, és mivel azt hallotta,
> hogy a számítógép mindent tud, gyorsan le is teszteli:
> - Hol van most az apám?
> A számítógép természetesen válaszol:
> ...


nagyon jó


----------



## palimobil70 (2010 Augusztus 15)

tényleg jó


----------



## palimobil70 (2010 Augusztus 15)

méry0223 írta:


> ómmm


hurá nyaralunk


----------



## palimobil70 (2010 Augusztus 15)

hues írta:


> 4


+2=6


----------



## palimobil70 (2010 Augusztus 15)

konig írta:


> 5


6_én nyertem


----------



## palimobil70 (2010 Augusztus 15)

icsuport írta:


> Tizenot eves a fiam.


nagy fiú


----------



## palimobil70 (2010 Augusztus 15)

icsuport írta:


> Tizenhét, ez már jó, haladunk.


20-nál iszunk:-x


----------



## palimobil70 (2010 Augusztus 15)

nbandi írta:


> A feleségem szintén


anak jóóóó


----------



## palimobil70 (2010 Augusztus 15)

ymayer írta:


> helo mindneki


szia


----------



## palimobil70 (2010 Augusztus 15)

deft írta:


> 19


és fél de nagyon


----------



## hadcsi (2010 Augusztus 15)

Üdvözlök mindenkit!


----------



## hadcsi (2010 Augusztus 15)

1, jelen


----------



## hadcsi (2010 Augusztus 15)




----------



## hadcsi (2010 Augusztus 15)

2, jelen


----------



## hadcsi (2010 Augusztus 15)




----------



## struharneviren (2010 Augusztus 15)

köszönjük!


----------



## nicoka (2010 Augusztus 15)

*....*

Sziasztok! Üdvkiss


----------



## nicoka (2010 Augusztus 15)

Hahóóó!!


----------



## nicoka (2010 Augusztus 15)

:kaboom:


----------



## nicoka (2010 Augusztus 15)

:4:


----------



## nicoka (2010 Augusztus 15)

Üdv mindenkinek!


----------



## nicoka (2010 Augusztus 15)

Sziasztok!!:9:


----------



## angyal 4 (2010 Augusztus 15)

jelen...én is itt vagyok....


----------



## nicoka (2010 Augusztus 15)

:11:


----------



## nicoka (2010 Augusztus 15)

Szép napot mindenkinek!


----------



## nicoka (2010 Augusztus 15)

:!:


----------



## nicoka (2010 Augusztus 15)

:33::twisted:kiss


----------



## nicoka (2010 Augusztus 15)

Hahóó!!


----------



## nicoka (2010 Augusztus 15)

:77:


----------



## nicoka (2010 Augusztus 15)

:88:


----------



## nicoka (2010 Augusztus 15)

Hello! megjöttem...:23:


----------



## nicoka (2010 Augusztus 15)




----------



## nicoka (2010 Augusztus 15)

:444:


----------



## nicoka (2010 Augusztus 15)

:..:hali


----------



## nicoka (2010 Augusztus 15)

:0:


----------



## nicoka (2010 Augusztus 15)

:34:


----------



## nicoka (2010 Augusztus 15)

:8:


----------



## nicoka (2010 Augusztus 15)

na még egy..:shock:


----------



## lox (2010 Augusztus 15)

*20 hozzászólás*

Üdvözlök mindenkit!
Egy javaslatnak megfelelően most az ABC betűit fogom sorban beírogatni, hogy meglegyenek a hozzászólásaim.


----------



## lox (2010 Augusztus 15)

a


----------



## lox (2010 Augusztus 15)

b


----------



## lox (2010 Augusztus 15)

c


----------



## lox (2010 Augusztus 15)

d


----------



## lox (2010 Augusztus 15)

e


----------



## lox (2010 Augusztus 15)

f


----------



## lox (2010 Augusztus 15)

g


----------



## lox (2010 Augusztus 15)

h


----------



## lox (2010 Augusztus 15)

i


----------



## lox (2010 Augusztus 15)

j


----------



## lox (2010 Augusztus 15)

k


----------



## lox (2010 Augusztus 15)

l


----------



## lox (2010 Augusztus 15)

m


----------



## lox (2010 Augusztus 15)

n


----------



## lox (2010 Augusztus 15)

o


----------



## lox (2010 Augusztus 15)

p


----------



## lox (2010 Augusztus 15)

q


----------



## lox (2010 Augusztus 15)

r


----------



## lox (2010 Augusztus 15)

s


----------



## lox (2010 Augusztus 15)

t


----------



## shed (2010 Augusztus 15)

hali


----------



## shed (2010 Augusztus 15)

kell meg 19 hsz


----------



## shed (2010 Augusztus 15)

már csak 18


----------



## shed (2010 Augusztus 15)

meglesz ez


----------



## shed (2010 Augusztus 15)

szepen igenyesen okosan megoldjuk


----------



## shed (2010 Augusztus 15)

16


----------



## shed (2010 Augusztus 15)

hoppá elszámoltam sebaj


----------



## shed (2010 Augusztus 15)

akkor 12 még


----------



## shed (2010 Augusztus 15)

de sok ez mellesleg


----------



## shed (2010 Augusztus 15)

14523+1=14524


----------



## shed (2010 Augusztus 15)

Csák Norissz tudja a pí utolsó szemjegyét


----------



## shed (2010 Augusztus 15)

Csák Norisz elszámolt a végtelenig...kétszer


----------



## shed (2010 Augusztus 15)

mikozben propeller gyorsasaggal apritotta a zoldseget


----------



## shed (2010 Augusztus 15)

közben a kertben a libák meg pank zenére pogóztak


----------



## shed (2010 Augusztus 15)

montaja a Babinéni akinek az ujja 1 ropi volt


----------



## shed (2010 Augusztus 15)

még fünf és jó lesz


----------



## shed (2010 Augusztus 15)

megint nem jó... csak három most


----------



## Tornyi.Zalán (2010 Augusztus 15)

*beköszönő*

Beköszönök én is


----------



## shed (2010 Augusztus 15)

heavy mötáll


----------



## zsucso (2010 Augusztus 15)

Szia szép estét  jelen


----------



## shed (2010 Augusztus 15)

ezazz csapassük eggyütt


----------



## Tornyi.Zalán (2010 Augusztus 15)

*második*

És mivel 20-szor kellene, ismét.


----------



## shed (2010 Augusztus 15)

úú micsoda tömeeg


----------



## Tornyi.Zalán (2010 Augusztus 15)

*Harmadik*

Gyűlik, de lassan...


----------



## zsucso (2010 Augusztus 15)

Tetszik az oldal


----------



## Tornyi.Zalán (2010 Augusztus 15)

*ismét*

Látom, más előrébb jár.


----------



## zsucso (2010 Augusztus 15)

gyorsan írjunk?


----------



## Tornyi.Zalán (2010 Augusztus 15)

Így ráhajtok én is.


----------



## zsucso (2010 Augusztus 15)

gyorsabban ír


----------



## Tornyi.Zalán (2010 Augusztus 15)

zsucso írta:


> gyorsan írjunk?


Igen.


----------



## zsucso (2010 Augusztus 15)

de ügyi vagy


----------



## Tornyi.Zalán (2010 Augusztus 15)

Gyros, izé gyors


----------



## zsucso (2010 Augusztus 15)

lehet a te netted gyorsabb


----------



## shed (2010 Augusztus 15)

valami nem jó:S nem engedi letölteni amit szerettem volna


----------



## Tornyi.Zalán (2010 Augusztus 15)

és sültkrumpli


----------



## zsucso (2010 Augusztus 15)

óóó megy ez nekünk


----------



## Tornyi.Zalán (2010 Augusztus 15)

@shed: két napos vagy már?


----------



## Tornyi.Zalán (2010 Augusztus 15)

@zsucso: izibe


----------



## zsucso (2010 Augusztus 15)

48 órának el kell telnie regitől,hogy tölteni tudjunk


----------



## Tornyi.Zalán (2010 Augusztus 15)

Féltávnál a mezőny, ...


----------



## zsucso (2010 Augusztus 15)

hajrááááááá


----------



## zsucso (2010 Augusztus 15)

ki gyorsabb?


----------



## Tornyi.Zalán (2010 Augusztus 15)

Így igaz.


----------



## zsucso (2010 Augusztus 15)

pezsi a végén?


----------



## Tornyi.Zalán (2010 Augusztus 15)

Overdose a gyorsabb


----------



## zsucso (2010 Augusztus 15)

jéggel


----------



## Tornyi.Zalán (2010 Augusztus 15)

még nálam is


----------



## zsucso (2010 Augusztus 15)

hamarabb kezdte?:O


----------



## Tornyi.Zalán (2010 Augusztus 15)

20 másodperc kell két üzenet között, így gyorsítani már nem tudok.


----------



## zsucso (2010 Augusztus 15)

nem lehetünk mi a lassúúúúk


----------



## Tornyi.Zalán (2010 Augusztus 15)

Overdose biztos fiatalabb nálam és kétszer annyi lába van


----------



## zsucso (2010 Augusztus 15)

nem baj lassan de biztosan


----------



## Tornyi.Zalán (2010 Augusztus 15)

Visszaszámlálás: 4,


----------



## zsucso (2010 Augusztus 15)

mennyi vagy?:O


----------



## Tornyi.Zalán (2010 Augusztus 15)

Már csak 3


----------



## zsucso (2010 Augusztus 15)

de minek is sietünk nem vagyunk 2 naposak


----------



## Tornyi.Zalán (2010 Augusztus 15)

mennyi vagy?:O Ja, két lában van és öt fölött jócskán


----------



## zsucso (2010 Augusztus 15)

már csak 2


----------



## zsucso (2010 Augusztus 15)

5 éves?:O


----------



## Tornyi.Zalán (2010 Augusztus 15)

Ja, én két napos elmúltam, így indulok tölteni. Remélem.


----------



## Tornyi.Zalán (2010 Augusztus 15)

Még egyet, biztos, ami biztos.


----------



## zsucso (2010 Augusztus 15)

szóval még nem telt le 20 másodperc?


----------



## Tornyi.Zalán (2010 Augusztus 15)

A két nap megvan, 21+ hozzászólás is, de a letöltés meg nem megy :-(


----------



## agica003 (2010 Augusztus 15)

Egyik reggel a Bumerángban (Sláger Rádió) SMS-eket olvastak a hallgatóktól:
- "Üzenem a Kopasz Mercisnek aki az előbb beintett, hogy a mellette ülő szőke háromszor megvolt. A fehér Opeles."
Tíz perc múlva a válasz:
- "A Mercis vagyok, az Opelesnek üzenem, hogy a szőke akit hátulról látott, az öcsém."


----------



## agica003 (2010 Augusztus 15)

A tanár felelteti Mórickát Archimedes törvényéből.
- Mi történik, ha beleülsz egy kád teli vízbe?
- Megszólal a telefon.


----------



## agica003 (2010 Augusztus 15)

Rozoga autó áll be a benzinkúthoz.
- Tele kérem - mondja a sofőr a kutasnak.
A kutas végignézi az autót, és megkérdi:
- Biztos, hogy elmegy még annyit vele?


----------



## agica003 (2010 Augusztus 15)

Bemegy egy férfi a pszichológushoz, és azt mondja:
- Doktor úr, segítenie kell! Teljesen kikészít a feleségem. Minden este elmegy otthonról. Elmegy Larry kocsmájába, felszed valami pasit, elmegy a lakására és lefekszik vele. Már nem tudom, mit csináljak!
Az orvos nyugtatólag:
- Semmi baj. Feküdjön le ide a díványra, csukja be a szemét és lazítson. Így ni... És most szépen, lassan mondja el, pontosan hol is található Larry kocsmája?


----------



## agica003 (2010 Augusztus 15)

- Egy arab nagyon eltéved a sivatagban. Már két napja gyalogol, mikor végre találkozik egy eszkimóval és a kutyájával.
- Képzeld, nagyon eltévedtem, mondja az arab!
- Még, hogy TE tévedtél el???


----------



## agica003 (2010 Augusztus 15)

Móricka dobol a padon.
- Miért dobolsz Móricka?
- Elijesztem az oroszlánokat.
- De hisz itt nincs oroszlán.
- Na, látja! Ugye milyen jó módszer?


----------



## agica003 (2010 Augusztus 15)

A holló ül a fán, szájában egy szép nagy sajttal. Arra megy a róka és megszólítja:
- Holló, meg tudnád nekem mondani, hány óra van?
- Hogyne, hogy kiessen a csőrömből a sajt!


----------



## agica003 (2010 Augusztus 15)

Gyerekkönyvek, amiket soha nem adtak ki:
1. Te csak egy baleset vagy.
2. Idegeneknek vannak a legjobb cukorkái.
3. Amikor apu és anyu nem tudja a választ, akkor azt mondják: Isten csinálta így.
4. Garfield leukémiás lesz.
5. Mit csinál az egyik kutyus a másikkal?
6. Miért nem lehetnek Villa Úr és Konnektor Kisasszony soha sem barátok.
7. Apu azért iszik mert te sírsz.
8. Apu új felesége Béla.
9. Pukk! A Hörcsög..., és más remek játékok a mikróval.
10. A fiú aki meghalt, mert megette az összes zöldséget.
11. Dolgok amik a gazdag gyerekeknek vannak, de neked soha sem lesznek.
12. Hogyan váljunk meghatározó katonai erővé az általános iskolában.


----------



## agica003 (2010 Augusztus 15)

Egy autó veszettül cikázik az úton. A rendőr nagy nehezen megállítja. Kiszáll belőle egy szőke nő.
- Mit művel maga, hogy lehet így vezetni?
- Nem tehetek róla, hirtelen elémugrott egy fenyőfa, kikerültem balról, erre jobbról is odatermett egy, azt is ki kellett kerülnöm...
- Asszonyom, szerintem inkább vegye le azt az illatosítót...


----------



## agica003 (2010 Augusztus 15)

- Jean! Mi volt ez a villanás a fűben?
- Semmi, uram! Csak kiégett a szentjánosbogár biztosítéka...


----------



## agica003 (2010 Augusztus 15)

Szeged egyik "elit" iskolájában két elsős lány között hangzott el a következő párbeszéd:
- Te hol laksz?
- Kollégiumban.
- És az nagy város?


----------



## agica003 (2010 Augusztus 15)

Kovács nagyon ideges, és elmegy az idegorvoshoz. Az anyósa is elkíséri, és kint várja a várószobában. Az idegorvos megvizsgálja Kovácsot, aztán azt mondja neki:
- Önnek valami krónikus gátlása van, amely minden életörömtől megfosztja.
- Pszt... - csitítja Kovács -, kint ül a várószobában!


----------



## agica003 (2010 Augusztus 15)

A székely fiú vacsora közben így szól az anyjához:
- Édesanyám, nem elég savanyú ez a káposzta.
- De hát fiam, ez nem savanyúkáposzta, hanem mákostészta.
- Annak elég savanyú.


----------



## agica003 (2010 Augusztus 15)

Egy ember fölkeres egy válóperes ügyvédet, és kéri, hogy segítsen neki diszkréten elválni a feleségétől.
- Természetesen vállalom - mondja az ügyvéd -, de azért árulja el nekem, mit ért diszkrét lebonyolítás alatt?
- Azt szeretném, ügyvéd úr, hogy a feleségem ne tudja meg, mert különben agyonüt...


----------



## agica003 (2010 Augusztus 15)

Zuhogó esőben megy a taxis az utasával, aki megjegyzi:
- Uram, tudja, hogy beázik a kocsija a tetőablaknál?
- Tudom.
- Ez mindig így van?
- Dehogy is! Csak ha esik az eső!


----------



## agica003 (2010 Augusztus 15)

Bemegy egy ló a kocsmába, letesz egy 10 dollárost a pultra, és rámutat egy söröskorsóra. A kocsmáros meglepődik, majd kitölt a lónak egy korsó sört, a pénzt meg elteszi.
A ló megissza a sört, majd megfordul, és elindul kifelé. A kocsmáros megjegyzi:
- Na, ló vendégem se volt még!
A ló hátrafordul:
- Ha ilyen baromi drágán adja a sört, ne is csodálkozzon rajta!


----------



## agica003 (2010 Augusztus 15)

Az orvos a beteghez:
- A gerincéről készült röntgenfelvételen súlyos elváltozásokat találtunk, de Photoshop-al kijavítottuk!


----------



## angyal 4 (2010 Augusztus 15)

Szép napot mindenkinek!Jutka vagyok,már sokszor találtam ere az oldalra,de most komolyabban fogok nézelődni....szerintem nagyon jó oldal...


----------



## pomegranate (2010 Augusztus 15)

1


----------



## angyal 4 (2010 Augusztus 15)

*kösz*



struharneviren írta:


> köszönjük!



Köszi


----------



## pomegranate (2010 Augusztus 15)

2


----------



## pomegranate (2010 Augusztus 15)

3


----------



## pomegranate (2010 Augusztus 15)

4


----------



## pomegranate (2010 Augusztus 15)

5


----------



## pomegranate (2010 Augusztus 15)

6


----------



## pomegranate (2010 Augusztus 15)

7


----------



## pomegranate (2010 Augusztus 15)

8


----------



## pomegranate (2010 Augusztus 15)

9


----------



## pomegranate (2010 Augusztus 15)

10


----------



## pomegranate (2010 Augusztus 15)

11


----------



## tsan (2010 Augusztus 15)

*final countdown*

20


----------



## tsan (2010 Augusztus 15)

19


----------



## k02 (2010 Augusztus 15)

1


----------



## tsan (2010 Augusztus 15)

18


----------



## k02 (2010 Augusztus 15)

2


----------



## tsan (2010 Augusztus 15)

17


----------



## k02 (2010 Augusztus 15)

3


----------



## tsan (2010 Augusztus 15)

20x20 msp az 400 msp


----------



## tsan (2010 Augusztus 15)

eddigi életidőm:


----------



## k02 (2010 Augusztus 15)

4


----------



## tsan (2010 Augusztus 15)

nagyjabol 18396000 msp


----------



## k02 (2010 Augusztus 15)

5


----------



## tsan (2010 Augusztus 15)

15?


----------



## pomegranate (2010 Augusztus 15)

12


----------



## k02 (2010 Augusztus 15)

6


----------



## tsan (2010 Augusztus 15)

nem.12 !


----------



## pomegranate (2010 Augusztus 15)

13


----------



## k02 (2010 Augusztus 15)

7


----------



## tsan (2010 Augusztus 15)

de nem faktoriális


----------



## k02 (2010 Augusztus 15)

8


----------



## pomegranate (2010 Augusztus 15)

14


----------



## tsan (2010 Augusztus 15)

10


----------



## k02 (2010 Augusztus 15)

9


----------



## pomegranate (2010 Augusztus 15)

15


----------



## tsan (2010 Augusztus 15)

9, híd


----------



## k02 (2010 Augusztus 15)

10


----------



## tsan (2010 Augusztus 15)

8, leszakadt a polc


----------



## k02 (2010 Augusztus 15)

11


----------



## k02 (2010 Augusztus 15)

12


----------



## pomegranate (2010 Augusztus 15)

16


----------



## tsan (2010 Augusztus 15)

7, hasad apad


----------



## tsan (2010 Augusztus 15)

6, te leszel a párom


----------



## pomegranate (2010 Augusztus 15)

17


----------



## tsan (2010 Augusztus 15)

5, sütőtök


----------



## pomegranate (2010 Augusztus 15)

18


----------



## shamlee (2010 Augusztus 15)

Ez a 21.ik!


----------



## tsan (2010 Augusztus 15)

még, még még, ennyi nem elég


----------



## tsan (2010 Augusztus 15)

túltoltad


----------



## tsan (2010 Augusztus 15)

one more


----------



## k02 (2010 Augusztus 15)

13


----------



## k02 (2010 Augusztus 15)

14


----------



## k02 (2010 Augusztus 15)

15


----------



## tsan (2010 Augusztus 15)

ehe ehe


----------



## pomegranate (2010 Augusztus 15)

19


----------



## k02 (2010 Augusztus 15)

16


----------



## k02 (2010 Augusztus 15)

17


----------



## tsan (2010 Augusztus 15)

mennyi az annyi?


----------



## pomegranate (2010 Augusztus 15)

20


----------



## k02 (2010 Augusztus 15)

18


----------



## k02 (2010 Augusztus 15)

19


----------



## k02 (2010 Augusztus 15)

20


----------



## k02 (2010 Augusztus 15)

21


----------



## tomhot (2010 Augusztus 15)

hali lali papi...


----------



## tomhot (2010 Augusztus 15)

papi kuki mami


----------



## tomhot (2010 Augusztus 15)

13


----------



## tomhot (2010 Augusztus 15)

22:36


----------



## tomhot (2010 Augusztus 15)

nálam


----------



## tomhot (2010 Augusztus 15)

huu de meleg van


----------



## tomhot (2010 Augusztus 15)

majdnem 20


----------



## tomhot (2010 Augusztus 15)

+1=18


----------



## tomhot (2010 Augusztus 15)

és 19


----------



## tomhot (2010 Augusztus 15)

na joéjcakát mindenkinek .....megvan a 20


----------



## arandria (2010 Augusztus 15)

*Szép napot mindenkinek!*

Ez az első hozzászólásom, most ismerkedem az oldallal.


----------



## nellcsi11 (2010 Augusztus 15)

Üdv mindenkinek


----------



## nellcsi11 (2010 Augusztus 15)

am tök joo ez a 20 komi.. igy legalább itt maradnak az emberek


----------



## nellcsi11 (2010 Augusztus 15)

csak akkor gáz ha hirtelen kéne egy zene


----------



## nellcsi11 (2010 Augusztus 15)

mondjuk ha pl. holnap agyoncsap a főnök ha nem viszed a koreográfiához a zenét


----------



## nellcsi11 (2010 Augusztus 15)

és csak itt találod meg


----------



## nellcsi11 (2010 Augusztus 15)

de semmi gond lazán elbeszélgetek magammal..


----------



## nellcsi11 (2010 Augusztus 15)

például


----------



## nellcsi11 (2010 Augusztus 15)

ma jöttem haza nyaralásbol


----------



## nellcsi11 (2010 Augusztus 15)

és tök jó barna lettem.


----------



## nellcsi11 (2010 Augusztus 15)

ez már a tizedik pedig csak a nyaralásbül merítettem.


----------



## nellcsi11 (2010 Augusztus 15)

kedden megyek gólyatáborba


----------



## nellcsi11 (2010 Augusztus 15)

jajj bocsánat a hibákért csak sötét van itt nagyon


----------



## nellcsi11 (2010 Augusztus 15)

és ha irtam 20 komit télleg kapok csomó jogot?


----------



## nellcsi11 (2010 Augusztus 15)

hát ez érdekes megoldás..


----------



## nellcsi11 (2010 Augusztus 15)

de édes :$


----------



## nellcsi11 (2010 Augusztus 15)

egyik volt osztálytársam olyan szép komit irt nekem egyik képem alá


----------



## nellcsi11 (2010 Augusztus 15)

mert egy szomorú idézet van alatta


----------



## nellcsi11 (2010 Augusztus 15)

pontosabban ez:


----------



## nellcsi11 (2010 Augusztus 15)

Érzem azt, hogy még így nem lehet, hogy elfelejtselek. Túl könnyen mondtad, hogy elmegyek, s nem leszek már veled. Kérlek, hogy várj még egy percet, nézz még rám, és akkor mond azt, hogy nem szeretsz, s a múlt nem számít már..


----------



## nellcsi11 (2010 Augusztus 15)

és olyan kedveset irt..


----------



## nellcsi11 (2010 Augusztus 15)

azt irta hogy:


----------



## nellcsi11 (2010 Augusztus 15)

Ha egy srác a gond.Ne aggódj jön másik!Sorban fognak állni előtted!


----------



## nellcsi11 (2010 Augusztus 15)

jajj már túl is létem a huszat..


----------



## Johnny Maize (2010 Augusztus 16)

21


----------



## joogergo41 (2010 Augusztus 16)

1


----------



## joogergo41 (2010 Augusztus 16)

2


----------



## joogergo41 (2010 Augusztus 16)

3


----------



## joogergo41 (2010 Augusztus 16)

4


----------



## joogergo41 (2010 Augusztus 16)

5


----------



## joogergo41 (2010 Augusztus 16)

6


----------



## joogergo41 (2010 Augusztus 16)

7


----------



## czb (2010 Augusztus 16)

Üdv mindenki!


----------



## joogergo41 (2010 Augusztus 16)

8


----------



## joogergo41 (2010 Augusztus 16)

9


----------



## joogergo41 (2010 Augusztus 16)

10


----------



## joogergo41 (2010 Augusztus 16)

11


----------



## czb (2010 Augusztus 16)

hogy is megy itt a


----------



## czb (2010 Augusztus 16)

jogosultság szerzés?


----------



## joogergo41 (2010 Augusztus 16)

12


----------



## czb (2010 Augusztus 16)

20 ilyen csodás hozzászólás kéne?


----------



## joogergo41 (2010 Augusztus 16)

13


----------



## czb (2010 Augusztus 16)

csodálatos...


----------



## czb (2010 Augusztus 16)

6


----------



## czb (2010 Augusztus 16)

7


----------



## czb (2010 Augusztus 16)

8


----------



## czb (2010 Augusztus 16)

9


----------



## czb (2010 Augusztus 16)

10


----------



## joogergo41 (2010 Augusztus 16)

14


----------



## czb (2010 Augusztus 16)

11


----------



## joogergo41 (2010 Augusztus 16)

15


----------



## czb (2010 Augusztus 16)

12


----------



## joogergo41 (2010 Augusztus 16)

16


----------



## joogergo41 (2010 Augusztus 16)

17


----------



## joogergo41 (2010 Augusztus 16)

18


----------



## joogergo41 (2010 Augusztus 16)

19


----------



## czb (2010 Augusztus 16)

13


----------



## joogergo41 (2010 Augusztus 16)

20


----------



## czb (2010 Augusztus 16)

14


----------



## czb (2010 Augusztus 16)

15


----------



## gyuszika66 (2010 Augusztus 16)

Most mit kell csinálnom?


----------



## czb (2010 Augusztus 16)

16


----------



## czb (2010 Augusztus 16)

20szor hozzászólni


----------



## czb (2010 Augusztus 16)

18


----------



## czb (2010 Augusztus 16)

19


----------



## czb (2010 Augusztus 16)

20


----------



## czb (2010 Augusztus 16)

hurrá, sikerült


----------



## gyuszika66 (2010 Augusztus 16)

köszi


----------



## gyuszika66 (2010 Augusztus 16)

+köszi


----------



## gyuszika66 (2010 Augusztus 16)

Kösz


----------



## Littlejohn (2010 Augusztus 16)

Kedves Katalin/Anyoka!
Nagyon szépen köszönöm leveled és a lehetőséget. Most., hogy a szabiról visszajöttem, most már itt leszek én is.
Üdvözöl Téged: János


----------



## hadcsi (2010 Augusztus 16)

sziasztok!


----------



## hadcsi (2010 Augusztus 16)

Üdvözlet mindenkinek!


----------



## hadcsi (2010 Augusztus 16)




----------



## hadcsi (2010 Augusztus 16)

:4:


----------



## hadcsi (2010 Augusztus 16)

10. fele megvan


----------



## hadcsi (2010 Augusztus 16)




----------



## hagyma8 (2010 Augusztus 16)

20


----------



## hagyma8 (2010 Augusztus 16)

19


----------



## hagyma8 (2010 Augusztus 16)

18


----------



## hagyma8 (2010 Augusztus 16)

17


----------



## hagyma8 (2010 Augusztus 16)

16


----------



## hagyma8 (2010 Augusztus 16)

15


----------



## hagyma8 (2010 Augusztus 16)

14


----------



## hagyma8 (2010 Augusztus 16)

13


----------



## hagyma8 (2010 Augusztus 16)

12


----------



## hagyma8 (2010 Augusztus 16)

11


----------



## hagyma8 (2010 Augusztus 16)

10


----------



## homaci (2010 Augusztus 16)

Sziasztok


----------



## hagyma8 (2010 Augusztus 16)

9


----------



## hagyma8 (2010 Augusztus 16)

8


----------



## homaci (2010 Augusztus 16)

Köszönöm a segitséget


----------



## hagyma8 (2010 Augusztus 16)

7


----------



## homaci (2010 Augusztus 16)

15


----------



## hagyma8 (2010 Augusztus 16)

6


----------



## hagyma8 (2010 Augusztus 16)

5


----------



## homaci (2010 Augusztus 16)

14


----------



## hagyma8 (2010 Augusztus 16)

4


----------



## homaci (2010 Augusztus 16)

13


----------



## hagyma8 (2010 Augusztus 16)

3


----------



## hagyma8 (2010 Augusztus 16)

2


----------



## homaci (2010 Augusztus 16)

Szuper az oldal


----------



## hagyma8 (2010 Augusztus 16)

1. nyertem !  elnézést, de nagyon kellett...


----------



## homaci (2010 Augusztus 16)

11


----------



## homaci (2010 Augusztus 16)

10


----------



## hagyma8 (2010 Augusztus 16)

na, nem lesz elég?


----------



## homaci (2010 Augusztus 16)

Gratulálok


----------



## homaci (2010 Augusztus 16)

7


----------



## homaci (2010 Augusztus 16)

6


----------



## homaci (2010 Augusztus 16)

Szép napot mindenkinek


----------



## homaci (2010 Augusztus 16)

5


----------



## homaci (2010 Augusztus 16)

4


----------



## homaci (2010 Augusztus 16)

3


----------



## homaci (2010 Augusztus 16)

2


----------



## homaci (2010 Augusztus 16)

1


----------



## homaci (2010 Augusztus 16)

Köszi még egyszer a segitséget


----------



## hadcsi (2010 Augusztus 16)

:..:


----------



## hadcsi (2010 Augusztus 16)




----------



## shouri (2010 Augusztus 16)

Sziasztok


----------



## shouri (2010 Augusztus 16)




----------



## shouri (2010 Augusztus 16)

Nagyon tetszik az oldal


----------



## shouri (2010 Augusztus 16)

öröm volt megtalálni


----------



## shouri (2010 Augusztus 16)

:d


----------



## shouri (2010 Augusztus 16)

6


----------



## shouri (2010 Augusztus 16)

7


----------



## shouri (2010 Augusztus 16)

8


----------



## shouri (2010 Augusztus 16)

9


----------



## shouri (2010 Augusztus 16)

10


----------



## shouri (2010 Augusztus 16)

11


----------



## shouri (2010 Augusztus 16)

12


----------



## shouri (2010 Augusztus 16)

13


----------



## shouri (2010 Augusztus 16)

14


----------



## shouri (2010 Augusztus 16)

15


----------



## shouri (2010 Augusztus 16)

16


----------



## shouri (2010 Augusztus 16)

17


----------



## shouri (2010 Augusztus 16)

18


----------



## shouri (2010 Augusztus 16)

19


----------



## shouri (2010 Augusztus 16)

köszönöm. köszönöm, köszönöm


----------



## shouri (2010 Augusztus 16)




----------



## kojsza (2010 Augusztus 16)

1


----------



## kojsza (2010 Augusztus 16)

2


----------



## kojsza (2010 Augusztus 16)

3


----------



## kojsza (2010 Augusztus 16)

4


----------



## kojsza (2010 Augusztus 16)

5


----------



## kojsza (2010 Augusztus 16)

5555


----------



## kojsza (2010 Augusztus 16)

Sziasztok


----------



## kojsza (2010 Augusztus 16)

Hali


----------



## kojsza (2010 Augusztus 16)

Gyűjtöm a 20 hozzászólást


----------



## kojsza (2010 Augusztus 16)

ki?


----------



## kojsza (2010 Augusztus 16)

hol?


----------



## kojsza (2010 Augusztus 16)

mikor?


----------



## kojsza (2010 Augusztus 16)

hogyan?


----------



## kojsza (2010 Augusztus 16)

igen, igen


----------



## kojsza (2010 Augusztus 16)

nem, nem


----------



## kojsza (2010 Augusztus 16)

vagyok, aki vagyok


----------



## kojsza (2010 Augusztus 16)

ki az?


----------



## kojsza (2010 Augusztus 16)

honnan?


----------



## kojsza (2010 Augusztus 16)

18


----------



## kojsza (2010 Augusztus 16)

19


----------



## kojsza (2010 Augusztus 16)

20


----------



## GJulcsi (2010 Augusztus 16)

*kössssssssssssssz*

...én csak 20-at szólnék így hirtelen 
Kössssssssssszönöm a lehetőséget!!!!!!!!!
GJ.kiss


----------



## GJulcsi (2010 Augusztus 16)

*köszi*

kiss


----------



## kojsza (2010 Augusztus 16)

nem értem miért nem tudok letölteni


----------



## GJulcsi (2010 Augusztus 16)

*kösziköszi3*

kiss


----------



## GJulcsi (2010 Augusztus 16)

*köszi4*

kiss


----------



## GJulcsi (2010 Augusztus 16)

*köszi5*

kiss


----------



## GJulcsi (2010 Augusztus 16)

*köszi6*

kiss


----------



## GJulcsi (2010 Augusztus 16)

*köszi7*

kiss


----------



## GJulcsi (2010 Augusztus 16)

*köszi8*

kiss


----------



## GJulcsi (2010 Augusztus 16)

*köszi8köszi9*

kiss


----------



## GJulcsi (2010 Augusztus 16)

*köszi10*

kiss


----------



## GJulcsi (2010 Augusztus 16)

*köszi11*

kiss


----------



## GJulcsi (2010 Augusztus 16)

*köszi12?*

kiss


----------



## GJulcsi (2010 Augusztus 16)

*köszi13*

kiss


----------



## GJulcsi (2010 Augusztus 16)

*köszi14*

kiss


----------



## GJulcsi (2010 Augusztus 16)

*köszi15*

kiss


----------



## GJulcsi (2010 Augusztus 16)

köszi16


----------



## GJulcsi (2010 Augusztus 16)

köszi17


----------



## GJulcsi (2010 Augusztus 16)

köszi18


----------



## GJulcsi (2010 Augusztus 16)

*köszi19*

kiss


----------



## GJulcsi (2010 Augusztus 16)

*köszi20!!!*

kiss


----------



## GJulcsi (2010 Augusztus 16)

*köszi-extra *

:222:


----------



## GJulcsi (2010 Augusztus 16)

*...*

kiss


----------



## GJulcsi (2010 Augusztus 16)

*most talán...*

kiss


----------



## lacidinho (2010 Augusztus 16)

sdas


----------



## lacidinho (2010 Augusztus 16)

asdasda


----------



## lacidinho (2010 Augusztus 16)

ghghg


----------



## lacidinho (2010 Augusztus 16)

yeeeeeeee


----------



## lacidinho (2010 Augusztus 16)

fdfdfdfd


----------



## lacidinho (2010 Augusztus 16)

asfdf


----------



## lacidinho (2010 Augusztus 16)

yeee


----------



## lacidinho (2010 Augusztus 16)

gujk


----------



## lacidinho (2010 Augusztus 16)

sima


----------



## lacidinho (2010 Augusztus 16)

lecsoooooooooo


----------



## lacidinho (2010 Augusztus 16)

i be love


----------



## lacidinho (2010 Augusztus 16)

háttér


----------



## lacidinho (2010 Augusztus 16)

zajjjjjjjjjjj


----------



## lacidinho (2010 Augusztus 16)

jazzzzzz


----------



## lacidinho (2010 Augusztus 16)

acid jazz


----------



## lacidinho (2010 Augusztus 16)

gfjgg


----------



## lacidinho (2010 Augusztus 16)

váradi


----------



## lacidinho (2010 Augusztus 16)

roma


----------



## lacidinho (2010 Augusztus 16)

gigolo


----------



## gpawdrum (2010 Augusztus 16)

csá


----------



## gpawdrum (2010 Augusztus 16)

csáó


----------



## gpawdrum (2010 Augusztus 16)

anyaországi magyar vagyok, sosem voltam kanadában, érdekelne, milyen ott élni.


----------



## gpawdrum (2010 Augusztus 16)

ha valaki mesélne róla kicsit


----------



## gpawdrum (2010 Augusztus 16)

nagyon megköszönném


----------



## zozo99 (2010 Augusztus 16)

Köszi.


----------



## gpawdrum (2010 Augusztus 16)

hasonló esetben én is szívesen


----------



## gpawdrum (2010 Augusztus 16)

tájékoztatok


----------



## zozo99 (2010 Augusztus 16)

köszönöm.


----------



## gpawdrum (2010 Augusztus 16)

bárkit


----------



## gpawdrum (2010 Augusztus 16)

arról,


----------



## Suada77 (2010 Augusztus 16)

1 jelen


----------



## gpawdrum (2010 Augusztus 16)

hogy


----------



## Suada77 (2010 Augusztus 16)

2 jelen


----------



## gpawdrum (2010 Augusztus 16)

mi a


----------



## Suada77 (2010 Augusztus 16)

3


----------



## gpawdrum (2010 Augusztus 16)

nagy


----------



## gpawdrum (2010 Augusztus 16)

helyzet


----------



## Suada77 (2010 Augusztus 16)

4


----------



## gpawdrum (2010 Augusztus 16)

magyar


----------



## Suada77 (2010 Augusztus 16)

5


----------



## Suada77 (2010 Augusztus 16)

6


----------



## gpawdrum (2010 Augusztus 16)

honban


----------



## gpawdrum (2010 Augusztus 16)

ha


----------



## Suada77 (2010 Augusztus 16)

7


----------



## gpawdrum (2010 Augusztus 16)

van,


----------



## gpawdrum (2010 Augusztus 16)

akit


----------



## gpawdrum (2010 Augusztus 16)

érdekel


----------



## gpawdrum (2010 Augusztus 16)

persze.


----------



## emooke (2010 Augusztus 16)

Sziasztok!


----------



## taviferi (2010 Augusztus 16)

*hozzászólás 1*

Első - két éve regisztráltam, mégse engedi a képeket megnézni...


----------



## taviferi (2010 Augusztus 16)

2


----------



## taviferi (2010 Augusztus 16)

3


----------



## taviferi (2010 Augusztus 16)

4


----------



## taviferi (2010 Augusztus 16)

5


----------



## taviferi (2010 Augusztus 16)

6


----------



## taviferi (2010 Augusztus 16)

7


----------



## taviferi (2010 Augusztus 16)

8


----------



## taviferi (2010 Augusztus 16)

9


----------



## taviferi (2010 Augusztus 16)

10


----------



## taviferi (2010 Augusztus 16)

11


----------



## taviferi (2010 Augusztus 16)

12


----------



## taviferi (2010 Augusztus 16)

13


----------



## taviferi (2010 Augusztus 16)

14


----------



## bogesz87 (2010 Augusztus 16)

Nagyszerű!Szerintem az oldal fantasztkus csak még rá kell jönnöm mi hogy működik


----------



## taviferi (2010 Augusztus 16)

15


----------



## taviferi (2010 Augusztus 16)

16


----------



## taviferi (2010 Augusztus 16)

17


----------



## taviferi (2010 Augusztus 16)

18


----------



## barbaral (2010 Augusztus 16)

Sziasztok!


----------



## taviferi (2010 Augusztus 16)

19


----------



## taviferi (2010 Augusztus 16)

Húúúúsz


----------



## barbaral (2010 Augusztus 16)

Teljesen véletlenül találtam az oldalra...


----------



## taviferi (2010 Augusztus 16)

21


----------



## barbaral (2010 Augusztus 16)

... és kicsit nehezen igazodok el rajta


----------



## barbaral (2010 Augusztus 16)

... még. De majd belejövök.


----------



## barbaral (2010 Augusztus 16)

Remélem
Nem találtam helyet, ahol bemutatkozhatnék.


----------



## Morelina (2010 Augusztus 16)

helo néhány idézet


----------



## Morelina (2010 Augusztus 16)

A messzi világban egy réten ül
A jövő egy telefonnál,
Bele fennkölt szavakat mond nekem,
Hazudik, hogy valahol vár.
Republic


----------



## Morelina (2010 Augusztus 16)

Ez az emberi arc, amelyben nincs harag, sem vágy, minden kiégett ebből az arcból, mindent tud és semmit sem akar, bosszút sem, megbocsátani sem, semmit, semmit... ilyennek kellene lenni. Ez a végső emberi tökéletesség, ez a szent közöny, ez a teljes magány és siketség, az örömmel és a fájdalommal szemben.
Márai Sándor


----------



## Morelina (2010 Augusztus 16)

A remény elvesztésével elmúlik a félelem, a remény elvesztésével megjön a beletörődés.
Tom Godwin


----------



## bogesz87 (2010 Augusztus 16)

A


----------



## barbaral (2010 Augusztus 16)

Jó lenne megtalálni néhány régi ismerőst is, akik a távolban élnek...


----------



## Kiseri (2010 Augusztus 16)

Én is nagyon szeretem a keresztszemes hímzést, alig várom, hogy láthassam a munkáitokat.
Még gyűjtenem kell a hozzászólásokat..


----------



## bogesz87 (2010 Augusztus 16)

B


----------



## Morelina (2010 Augusztus 16)

Kínkeservvel múlnak az éjszakák. Szürkék és nyirkosak a nappalok, akár a pincekő. Mindenfelől fájdalmas feszültség kapdos felém. (...) Értelmetlen és haszontalan az életem. Érzékelőszerveim be- és összeszáradtak. Úgy érzem magam, mint egy darab ősi gyanta. Magamnak sem kellek. Csapdába tévedtem, s már kedvem is elmúlt, hogy kiutat keressek. Nem érdekel. Már semmi sem érdekel.
Vavyan Fable


----------



## Morelina (2010 Augusztus 16)

Egy szó, ami hirtelen szíven talál,
Elég, hogy összetörve, némán félreállj.
A tengernyi gond között nincs semmi jó,
Sorsod a hullámok közt vergődő hajó...
S mert a célodtól oly messze jársz,
Egy nap úgy döntesz, végleg kiszállsz.
Homonyik Sándor


----------



## barbaral (2010 Augusztus 16)

... remélem sikerül majd


----------



## bogesz87 (2010 Augusztus 16)

C


----------



## Morelina (2010 Augusztus 16)

Egy nap majd hirtelen eltűnök, de fanyar emlékeztetőül ott marad utánam a mosolyom mesterkélt melege, a szám sarkának hazug kunkora, amit bohócokon, reménytelenül szomorú embereken meg a Disney-filmek gazfickóin lehet látni. Én vagyok az a lány a bulikról meg piknikekről készült fotókon, aki, amúgy szemre, csupa vibrálás és csupa élet, s aki valójában hamarosan elmegy. Biztosíthatlak, amikor újra rápillantasz arra a képre, én már nem leszek rajta. Ki leszek törölve a történelemből, akárcsak az árulók a Szovjetunióban. Mert minden elmúló nappal egyre láthatatlanabbnak érzem magam, egyre jobban beborít a sötétség, egyik rétege a másik után, s csak úgy fuldoklom a nyári hőségben, a napsütésben, amelynek már csak az égető hevét érzem, de a fényét nem látom.


----------



## bogesz87 (2010 Augusztus 16)

D


----------



## barbaral (2010 Augusztus 16)

Most gyűjtögetem a hozzászólásokat...


----------



## bogesz87 (2010 Augusztus 16)

E


----------



## barbaral (2010 Augusztus 16)

... hogy meg tudjam nézni a képeket...


----------



## barbaral (2010 Augusztus 16)

... amiket egy csodálatos országról raktatok fel.


----------



## Kiseri (2010 Augusztus 16)

Csak ámulok és bámulok ennyi minta láttán.


----------



## Morelina (2010 Augusztus 16)

Inkább csalódok, ha kell, naponta százszor is, minthogy állandóan bizalmatlan legyek mindenkivel, és az életet pokolnak tartsam, amelyben szörnyetegek élnek... Szeretek élni! És inkább legyen az életem örömteli, néha csalódással, mint elejétől végig boldogtalan, de csalódások nélkül! Müller Péter


----------



## bogesz87 (2010 Augusztus 16)

1


----------



## bogesz87 (2010 Augusztus 16)

2


----------



## Morelina (2010 Augusztus 16)

Soha senkinek ne hidd el, hogy nem érdemled meg, akit akarsz!


----------



## barbaral (2010 Augusztus 16)

Kell még 10...


----------



## Morelina (2010 Augusztus 16)

Az univerzum mindig a segítségünkre siet, amikor az álmunkért harcolunk, bármilyen hülyeségnek tűnik is az az álom. Hiszen a mi álmunk, és csak mi tudjuk, milyen áldozatot követel tőlünk.


----------



## bogesz87 (2010 Augusztus 16)

3


----------



## barbaral (2010 Augusztus 16)

... már csak 9...


----------



## Morelina (2010 Augusztus 16)

Egyetlen nap sem olyan, mint a másik, mert mindegyik tartogat egy csodát, egy mágikus pillanatot, amikor az univerzum összeomlik, és új csillagok születnek.


----------



## barbaral (2010 Augusztus 16)

8


----------



## Morelina (2010 Augusztus 16)

Emeld fel a tekinteted! Húzd ki magad! Képes vagy rá. Ha sötét is van, mindig lesz új reggel... Tartsd életben a reményt.!


----------



## barbaral (2010 Augusztus 16)

7


----------



## bogesz87 (2010 Augusztus 16)

4


----------



## barbaral (2010 Augusztus 16)

Még 6


----------



## Morelina (2010 Augusztus 16)

Hinni a szépet, lehetetlent, hogy egyszer valóra válik. Hinni a vágyban, akaratunkban. Ha kell, hát bízni halálig.


----------



## barbaral (2010 Augusztus 16)

5


----------



## barbaral (2010 Augusztus 16)

Na még négyet


----------



## bogesz87 (2010 Augusztus 16)

5


----------



## barbaral (2010 Augusztus 16)

3


----------



## bogesz87 (2010 Augusztus 16)

6 már csak 4


----------



## barbaral (2010 Augusztus 16)

Már csak kettő


----------



## bogesz87 (2010 Augusztus 16)

7:d


----------



## Morelina (2010 Augusztus 16)

Ebben a mesében részeg a herceg és ronda a királylány
De néha a szemétdomb felett is felragyog a szivárvány.


----------



## barbaral (2010 Augusztus 16)

1


----------



## bogesz87 (2010 Augusztus 16)

9.....


----------



## barbaral (2010 Augusztus 16)

Na meg a ráadás. És már csak 47 órát kell várni


----------



## Morelina (2010 Augusztus 16)

A szív lassú halállal hal meg. Egyenként hullajtja el a reményeit, miként a fa a leveleit. Mígnem egy szép napon elfogynak. Nincs remény, nem marad semmi.


----------



## bogesz87 (2010 Augusztus 16)

És igen meg van a 20 !Hurrá)))


----------



## Morelina (2010 Augusztus 16)

Minden felhő mögött süt a nap.


----------



## barbaral (2010 Augusztus 16)

Ez egy igazi kincsesbányának látszik Csak még 2 napot várnom kell


----------



## Morelina (2010 Augusztus 16)

A könny a megfagyott élet olvadása.


----------



## Morelina (2010 Augusztus 16)

Mondd azt, hogy sohase féljek,
Mondd azt, a tűz el nem éget,
Mondd azt, hogy semmi se fájhat,
Mondd azt, hogy vársz, míg megtalállak.
Hazudj még nekem!


----------



## Morelina (2010 Augusztus 16)

Nincsenek kivételes lehetőségek, az élet mindig ad még egy esélyt.


----------



## Morelina (2010 Augusztus 16)

Mindig a hajnal előtti utolsó óra a legsötétebb.


----------



## Morelina (2010 Augusztus 16)

Szomorú vagy, magad vagy, és úgy érzed, dől a ház,
egyszer csak kopogtatnak, s ott áll, akire vársz.
A boldogság egy hajszál, egy szó, egy mozdulat,
Csak mozdulj meg, csak szólj már, csak el ne hagyd magad!


----------



## atiwrc (2010 Augusztus 16)

Sziasztok! Nagyon sok jó zenei alap van itt fent, de kell a 20 hozzászólás a letöltéshez .

1.


----------



## atiwrc (2010 Augusztus 16)

2


----------



## Kiseri (2010 Augusztus 16)

itt vagyok


----------



## atiwrc (2010 Augusztus 16)

3 :d


----------



## atiwrc (2010 Augusztus 16)

4.


----------



## atiwrc (2010 Augusztus 16)

5


----------



## atiwrc (2010 Augusztus 16)

6 :d


----------



## atiwrc (2010 Augusztus 16)

7.


----------



## atiwrc (2010 Augusztus 16)

:222: 8.


----------



## atiwrc (2010 Augusztus 16)

9.\\m/


----------



## atiwrc (2010 Augusztus 16)

10. A többit majd holnap, ugyis kell a 2 napos reg. :..:


----------



## hadcsi (2010 Augusztus 16)

nem tudom hányadik...


----------



## hadcsi (2010 Augusztus 16)




----------



## 58laca (2010 Augusztus 16)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


 köszi


----------



## 58laca (2010 Augusztus 16)

imrus írta:


> 2 szia jelen


 Köszike


----------



## 58laca (2010 Augusztus 16)

1valaky írta:


> szuper vagykiss


 Köszönöm


----------



## timim (2010 Augusztus 16)

j


----------



## timim (2010 Augusztus 16)

e


----------



## timim (2010 Augusztus 16)

l


----------



## timim (2010 Augusztus 16)

n


----------



## timim (2010 Augusztus 16)

köszi szépen


----------



## timim (2010 Augusztus 16)

aranyos vagy


----------



## timim (2010 Augusztus 16)

köszi-köszi


----------



## timim (2010 Augusztus 16)

még van


----------



## timim (2010 Augusztus 16)

fórum


----------



## timim (2010 Augusztus 16)

helló


----------



## timim (2010 Augusztus 16)




----------



## timim (2010 Augusztus 16)

húha


----------



## timim (2010 Augusztus 16)

még mindig van


----------



## timim (2010 Augusztus 16)

hozzászólás


----------



## timim (2010 Augusztus 16)

halihó


----------



## gjaco (2010 Augusztus 16)

hello


----------



## gjaco (2010 Augusztus 16)

én


----------



## gjaco (2010 Augusztus 16)

ma


----------



## gjaco (2010 Augusztus 16)

szeretnék


----------



## gjaco (2010 Augusztus 16)

letölteni


----------



## gjaco (2010 Augusztus 16)

egy


----------



## gjaco (2010 Augusztus 16)

könyvet,


----------



## gjaco (2010 Augusztus 16)

de


----------



## gjaco (2010 Augusztus 16)

csak


----------



## gjaco (2010 Augusztus 16)

úgy


----------



## gjaco (2010 Augusztus 16)

engedi


----------



## gjaco (2010 Augusztus 16)

letölteni a


----------



## gjaco (2010 Augusztus 16)

szerver


----------



## gjaco (2010 Augusztus 16)

ha


----------



## gjaco (2010 Augusztus 16)

húsz


----------



## gjaco (2010 Augusztus 16)

hozzá-


----------



## gjaco (2010 Augusztus 16)

szólást


----------



## gjaco (2010 Augusztus 16)

szólok


----------



## gjaco (2010 Augusztus 16)

hozzája


----------



## gjaco (2010 Augusztus 16)

...valamihez


----------



## gjaco (2010 Augusztus 16)




----------



## gjaco (2010 Augusztus 16)

eltévedtem


----------



## gjaco (2010 Augusztus 16)

így sem engedi letűtteni


----------



## gjaco (2010 Augusztus 16)

tuggya valaki a megóddást???


----------



## Paraatesz (2010 Augusztus 16)

Sziasztok!

Segítséget kérnék... 
1.) Sziámi, vagy Delta - Szegény Diána ..ééés
2.) Korda - Reptér .... alapok ügyében. Akinek megvan valamelyik kérem írjon privátot. THX )


----------



## Grigorij (2010 Augusztus 16)

Eléggé vicces...
Van vagy 500 sci-fi könyvem (és vagy ugyanennyi egyéb) gondoltam megosztom és más, hiányzókat itt "szerzek" be...
Erre ez a gyerekes dolog... Mire jó?
Öreg vagyok már "egyezni" és adatot sem szerezhetnek tőle, és nagyon bannereket sem látok a klikkekért...

Miért nem feltöltéshez kötik?


----------



## ferenc.inkovics (2010 Augusztus 16)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg



Hali,
Üdv
Inko


----------



## ferenc.inkovics (2010 Augusztus 16)

Üdv Mindenkinek


----------



## ferenc.inkovics (2010 Augusztus 16)

steve176 írta:


> Üdvözlet mindenkinek!



Már nem sok van hátra...


----------



## ferenc.inkovics (2010 Augusztus 16)

Ismét egy hozzűszólás


----------



## ferenc.inkovics (2010 Augusztus 16)

ujra hozzaszolok


----------



## ferenc.inkovics (2010 Augusztus 16)

en is itt vagyok


----------



## Tillag (2010 Augusztus 16)

sziasztok!


----------



## ferenc.inkovics (2010 Augusztus 16)

7. hozzaszolas


----------



## ferenc.inkovics (2010 Augusztus 16)

8. hozzaszolas


----------



## ferenc.inkovics (2010 Augusztus 16)

9.. hozzaszolas


----------



## ferenc.inkovics (2010 Augusztus 16)

10 . hozzaszolas


----------



## Tillag (2010 Augusztus 16)

újra


----------



## Tillag (2010 Augusztus 16)

és újra


----------



## Tillag (2010 Augusztus 16)

még 17 kell...


----------



## ferenc.inkovics (2010 Augusztus 16)

11.hozzaszolas


----------



## Tillag (2010 Augusztus 16)

már csak 16...


----------



## Tillag (2010 Augusztus 16)

--------15--------


----------



## ferenc.inkovics (2010 Augusztus 16)

meg 8 kell


----------



## Tillag (2010 Augusztus 16)

14


----------



## Tillag (2010 Augusztus 16)

13


----------



## ferenc.inkovics (2010 Augusztus 16)

Meg 7 kell


----------



## Tillag (2010 Augusztus 16)

12


----------



## ferenc.inkovics (2010 Augusztus 16)

... 10 9 8 7 6


----------



## ferenc.inkovics (2010 Augusztus 16)

...5...


----------



## Tillag (2010 Augusztus 16)

11


----------



## ferenc.inkovics (2010 Augusztus 16)

-4-


----------



## ferenc.inkovics (2010 Augusztus 16)

-3-


----------



## Tillag (2010 Augusztus 16)

10


----------



## ferenc.inkovics (2010 Augusztus 16)

-2-


----------



## ferenc.inkovics (2010 Augusztus 16)

----1


----------



## Tillag (2010 Augusztus 16)

9


----------



## ferenc.inkovics (2010 Augusztus 16)

es meg van a 20 !!!


----------



## Tillag (2010 Augusztus 16)

8


----------



## bazseni (2010 Augusztus 16)

1 Sziasztok!


----------



## Tillag (2010 Augusztus 16)

7


----------



## Tillag (2010 Augusztus 16)

6


----------



## Tillag (2010 Augusztus 16)

5


----------



## Tillag (2010 Augusztus 16)

4


----------



## ferenc.inkovics (2010 Augusztus 16)

eddig jó


----------



## Tillag (2010 Augusztus 16)

3


----------



## ferenc.inkovics (2010 Augusztus 16)

még mindig jó


----------



## bazseni (2010 Augusztus 16)

2 Hello mindenki


----------



## Tillag (2010 Augusztus 16)

2


----------



## ferenc.inkovics (2010 Augusztus 16)

ez csodás


----------



## Tillag (2010 Augusztus 16)

1 ez az utsó


----------



## ferenc.inkovics (2010 Augusztus 16)

mennyei


----------



## bazseni (2010 Augusztus 16)

3 messze vagyok még


----------



## bazseni (2010 Augusztus 16)

4


----------



## bazseni (2010 Augusztus 16)

5


----------



## bazseni (2010 Augusztus 16)

6


----------



## bazseni (2010 Augusztus 16)

7


----------



## bazseni (2010 Augusztus 16)

8


----------



## bazseni (2010 Augusztus 16)

9


----------



## bazseni (2010 Augusztus 16)

10


----------



## bazseni (2010 Augusztus 16)

11


----------



## bazseni (2010 Augusztus 16)

12


----------



## bazseni (2010 Augusztus 16)

13


----------



## bazseni (2010 Augusztus 16)

14


----------



## bazseni (2010 Augusztus 16)

15


----------



## bazseni (2010 Augusztus 16)

16


----------



## bazseni (2010 Augusztus 16)

17


----------



## bazseni (2010 Augusztus 16)

18


----------



## bazseni (2010 Augusztus 16)

19


----------



## bazseni (2010 Augusztus 16)

20


----------



## bazseni (2010 Augusztus 16)

21


----------



## Laci5555 (2010 Augusztus 16)

Sziasztok


----------



## Laci5555 (2010 Augusztus 16)

tudom nem fer de így gyűjtöm én is


----------



## Laci5555 (2010 Augusztus 16)

nem sok esélyem van másképpen


----------



## Laci5555 (2010 Augusztus 16)

na de ez már így a 4.


----------



## Laci5555 (2010 Augusztus 16)

Most regisztráltam ... érdekel az ezoterika, a vallások, irodalom, napi politika, testépítés, ... kb ezekkel foglalkozom...


----------



## Laci5555 (2010 Augusztus 16)

mit is írjak méég ez már a 6.


----------



## Laci5555 (2010 Augusztus 16)

hmm azt hiszem csak számolni fogok 7


----------



## Laci5555 (2010 Augusztus 16)

8.


----------



## Laci5555 (2010 Augusztus 16)

9.


----------



## Laci5555 (2010 Augusztus 16)

10 azt hiszem a többit holnap  mégsem vihetem túlzásba


----------



## Laci5555 (2010 Augusztus 16)

na ez 11 még ráadás volt


----------



## bagage89 (2010 Augusztus 16)

1


----------



## bagage89 (2010 Augusztus 16)

2


----------



## bagage89 (2010 Augusztus 16)

3


----------



## bagage89 (2010 Augusztus 16)

4


----------



## bagage89 (2010 Augusztus 16)

5


----------



## bagage89 (2010 Augusztus 16)

6


----------



## bagage89 (2010 Augusztus 16)

7


----------



## bagage89 (2010 Augusztus 16)

8


----------



## bagage89 (2010 Augusztus 16)

9


----------



## medussa (2010 Augusztus 16)

9


----------



## bagage89 (2010 Augusztus 16)

10


----------



## medussa (2010 Augusztus 16)

12


----------



## medussa (2010 Augusztus 16)

11


----------



## bagage89 (2010 Augusztus 16)

11


----------



## medussa (2010 Augusztus 16)

20 hehe


----------



## bagage89 (2010 Augusztus 16)

12 számoljuk együtt


----------



## medussa (2010 Augusztus 16)

nyertem


----------



## bagage89 (2010 Augusztus 16)

13


----------



## bagage89 (2010 Augusztus 16)

így én is tudnék


----------



## medussa (2010 Augusztus 16)

benn vagyok a rendszerben. igyekezz, itt sokkal jobb, mint kint


----------



## bagage89 (2010 Augusztus 16)

még pár


----------



## bagage89 (2010 Augusztus 16)

sietek


----------



## bagage89 (2010 Augusztus 16)

17


----------



## bagage89 (2010 Augusztus 16)

közeledek


----------



## palimobil70 (2010 Augusztus 16)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


megvan az első


----------



## medussa (2010 Augusztus 16)

http://canadahun.com/forum/showthread.php?t=7273&page=795

7974-es hozzászólás


----------



## bagage89 (2010 Augusztus 16)

és...


----------



## bagage89 (2010 Augusztus 16)

benn vok


----------



## palimobil70 (2010 Augusztus 16)

bagage89 írta:


> közeledek


megvan a második


----------



## palimobil70 (2010 Augusztus 16)

Melitta írta:


> 1, jelen


megva a harmadik


----------



## palimobil70 (2010 Augusztus 16)

Kitycat írta:


> Szintén gyűjtögetek


megvan a negyedik


----------



## palimobil70 (2010 Augusztus 16)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


megvan az ötödik:-x


----------



## palimobil70 (2010 Augusztus 16)

_enci_ írta:


> hello bello


megvan a hatodik


----------



## palimobil70 (2010 Augusztus 16)

_enci_ írta:


> :d


hét


----------



## palimobil70 (2010 Augusztus 16)

_enci_ írta:


> ket szep fiucska


nyolc


----------



## palimobil70 (2010 Augusztus 16)

ferenc.inkovics írta:


> ujra hozzaszolok


kilenc


----------



## palimobil70 (2010 Augusztus 16)

k02 írta:


> 6


tízedik


----------



## palimobil70 (2010 Augusztus 16)

ferenc.inkovics írta:


> ujra hozzaszolok


zizenegy


----------



## palimobil70 (2010 Augusztus 16)

_enci_ írta:


> hello bello


tizen kettőőőőő


----------



## palimobil70 (2010 Augusztus 16)

ferenc.inkovics írta:


> 11.hozzaszolas


tizenhárom


----------



## palimobil70 (2010 Augusztus 16)

ferenc.inkovics írta:


> 11.hozzaszolas


14-es


----------



## palimobil70 (2010 Augusztus 16)

aranymag írta:


> 13


15-ös


----------



## delfintu (2010 Augusztus 16)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


 
Szuper, köszönöm.


----------



## magicmerlin (2010 Augusztus 16)

Hali


----------



## magicmerlin (2010 Augusztus 16)

Állati érdekes dolgot (vagy inkább rémisztőt) olvastam az imént


----------



## magicmerlin (2010 Augusztus 16)

Mégpedig azt hogy augusztus 21re kimerül a föld


----------



## magicmerlin (2010 Augusztus 16)

Ami annyit jelent hogy nem bírja elnyelni-újrahasznosítani-közömbösíteni a szennyezést stb.


----------



## magicmerlin (2010 Augusztus 16)

jelen évben másfél bolygó kellene hogy eltartsa az emberiséget


----------



## magicmerlin (2010 Augusztus 16)

Gyorsan ki kellene találni hogy honnan szakítsunk egy fél bolygót


----------



## magicmerlin (2010 Augusztus 16)

na akkor innentől számolok hogy összejönnön a huszas


----------



## magicmerlin (2010 Augusztus 16)

8


----------



## magicmerlin (2010 Augusztus 16)

9


----------



## magicmerlin (2010 Augusztus 16)

10


----------



## magicmerlin (2010 Augusztus 16)

11


----------



## magicmerlin (2010 Augusztus 16)

12


----------



## magicmerlin (2010 Augusztus 16)

13


----------



## magicmerlin (2010 Augusztus 16)

14


----------



## magicmerlin (2010 Augusztus 16)

15


----------



## magicmerlin (2010 Augusztus 16)

16


----------



## magicmerlin (2010 Augusztus 16)

17


----------



## magicmerlin (2010 Augusztus 16)

18


----------



## magicmerlin (2010 Augusztus 16)

19


----------



## magicmerlin (2010 Augusztus 16)

20


----------



## mehigh (2010 Augusztus 16)

Köszi, én a Fényév Távolság kottájáért esedezem.


----------



## mehigh (2010 Augusztus 16)

Zenész lennék.


----------



## mehigh (2010 Augusztus 16)

Ez nem más, mint az, és ez vagy Te. /Védák/


----------



## Fakstih (2010 Augusztus 16)

nekemis kéne az a 20 úgyh gyorsan el is számolok, rem téll nemgáz


----------



## mehigh (2010 Augusztus 16)

Légy bölcs, mint a kígyó, és szelíd, mint a galamb. /Jézus/


----------



## Fakstih (2010 Augusztus 16)

2


----------



## Fakstih (2010 Augusztus 16)

3


----------



## mehigh (2010 Augusztus 16)

Hogyan köszön el a sintér?
-Vizslát!


----------



## mehigh (2010 Augusztus 16)

Mi a sebész kedvenc eledele?
-Sebesült.


----------



## mehigh (2010 Augusztus 16)

Hogyan mondják rövidebben, hogy: Korong Valéria az orrát piszkálja?
-Diszk Vali fikál.


----------



## Fakstih (2010 Augusztus 16)

4


----------



## Fakstih (2010 Augusztus 16)

5


----------



## Fakstih (2010 Augusztus 16)

6


----------



## Fakstih (2010 Augusztus 16)

7


----------



## mehigh (2010 Augusztus 16)

Ne légy kevesebb annál, amennyi vagy, de soha ne akarj többnek látszani attól, ami vagy!


----------



## mehigh (2010 Augusztus 16)

Nemsokára meglesz a húsz?


----------



## mehigh (2010 Augusztus 16)

A Vízöntő kora meredek lesz.


----------



## mehigh (2010 Augusztus 16)

Két medve megy a sivatagban: egyik jobbra, másik barna.


----------



## mehigh (2010 Augusztus 16)

Most megy vissza Kanadába egy rokonunk, merthogy látogatóban van nálunk.


----------



## mehigh (2010 Augusztus 16)

Nézzétek és hallgassátok a Sabbatka együttest.


----------



## mehigh (2010 Augusztus 16)

Jelleme az ember sorsa.


----------



## mehigh (2010 Augusztus 16)

Müller Péter a legmegnyugtatóbban író író.


----------



## mehigh (2010 Augusztus 16)

Hol a dugóm? Nem látszik.


----------



## mehigh (2010 Augusztus 16)

Vajon mi legyen az új zeneszám szövege?


----------



## mehigh (2010 Augusztus 16)

Az ember csakis ismételhet. Minden, amit teszel, benne van az össztapasztalatban.


----------



## Fakstih (2010 Augusztus 16)

8


----------



## mehigh (2010 Augusztus 16)

A mai forgalomban lévő pénz 97 százaléka csupán kitaláció. Nincs dollár- vagy aranyfedezete. A modern rabszolgaságban nem korbáccsal, hanem kényelemmel motiválják munkára az embereket.


----------



## poise (2010 Augusztus 16)

*Namaste*

Namaste


----------



## mehigh (2010 Augusztus 16)

2010. 08. 16.


----------



## mehigh (2010 Augusztus 16)

www.myspace.com/sabbatka


----------



## poise (2010 Augusztus 16)

Namaste


----------



## Fakstih (2010 Augusztus 16)

9


----------



## Fakstih (2010 Augusztus 16)

10


----------



## mehigh (2010 Augusztus 16)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VUO4hry3NNY


----------



## Fakstih (2010 Augusztus 16)

11


----------



## Fakstih (2010 Augusztus 16)

12


----------



## mehigh (2010 Augusztus 16)

Nos? Tetszik?


----------



## Fakstih (2010 Augusztus 16)

13


----------



## Fakstih (2010 Augusztus 16)

16


----------



## mehigh (2010 Augusztus 16)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ehpszcTr77o


----------



## mehigh (2010 Augusztus 16)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Rw4kj5M_1g&feature=related


----------



## Fakstih (2010 Augusztus 16)

17


----------



## Fakstih (2010 Augusztus 16)

18


----------



## mehigh (2010 Augusztus 16)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cMCKIcbg1A8&feature=related


----------



## Fakstih (2010 Augusztus 16)

19


----------



## mehigh (2010 Augusztus 16)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8leD1wy-7Cs&feature=related


----------



## Fakstih (2010 Augusztus 16)

20


----------



## mehigh (2010 Augusztus 16)

Még nincs húsz ezek szerint...


----------



## mehigh (2010 Augusztus 16)

Majd lesz.


----------



## mehigh (2010 Augusztus 16)

20


----------



## mehigh (2010 Augusztus 16)

19


----------



## Fakstih (2010 Augusztus 16)

asd


----------



## mehigh (2010 Augusztus 16)

Az élet művészet nélkül értelmetlen.


----------



## Fakstih (2010 Augusztus 16)

már elvileg megvan a 20 mégse hagy letölteni:/


----------



## Fakstih (2010 Augusztus 16)

nnnááááááááááámigazzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Fakstih (2010 Augusztus 16)

.


----------



## poise (2010 Augusztus 16)

Namaste


----------



## poise (2010 Augusztus 16)

*Namaste*

Namaste


----------



## poise (2010 Augusztus 16)




----------



## poise (2010 Augusztus 16)




----------



## poise (2010 Augusztus 16)

Namaste


----------



## poise (2010 Augusztus 16)

:d


----------



## poise (2010 Augusztus 16)

:d


----------



## poise (2010 Augusztus 16)




----------



## poise (2010 Augusztus 16)




----------



## poise (2010 Augusztus 16)

.


----------



## poise (2010 Augusztus 16)




----------



## poise (2010 Augusztus 16)




----------



## poise (2010 Augusztus 16)




----------



## poise (2010 Augusztus 16)




----------



## poise (2010 Augusztus 16)

:11:


----------



## poise (2010 Augusztus 16)




----------



## poise (2010 Augusztus 16)

>>


----------



## poise (2010 Augusztus 16)

>>>


----------



## poise (2010 Augusztus 16)

\\m/\\m/\\m/


----------



## gombis (2010 Augusztus 16)

Üdvözlet Mindenkinek!

Ma regisztráltam, könyveket szeretnék majd le-fel tölteni.


----------



## vekati (2010 Augusztus 16)

Milyen is lett volna a magyar kultúra nélkülük?


----------



## ky.rita (2010 Augusztus 16)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


Még nem sikerült a kreatív oldalakat megnyitnom.:ugras: mit csinálok rosszul?

Köszi a segítséget. 
Rita:razz:


----------



## vekati (2010 Augusztus 16)

Köszi a sok hasznos ötletet!


----------



## sandor57 (2010 Augusztus 16)

sziasztok


----------



## sandor57 (2010 Augusztus 16)

ma


----------



## sandor57 (2010 Augusztus 16)

akadtam


----------



## sandor57 (2010 Augusztus 16)

ra


----------



## sandor57 (2010 Augusztus 16)

erre


----------



## sandor57 (2010 Augusztus 16)

az


----------



## sandor57 (2010 Augusztus 16)

oldalra


----------



## sandor57 (2010 Augusztus 16)

en


----------



## sandor57 (2010 Augusztus 16)

is


----------



## sandor57 (2010 Augusztus 16)

külföldön


----------



## sandor57 (2010 Augusztus 16)

elek


----------



## sandor57 (2010 Augusztus 16)

es


----------



## sandor57 (2010 Augusztus 16)

nagy


----------



## sandor57 (2010 Augusztus 16)

segitseg


----------



## sandor57 (2010 Augusztus 16)

lenne


----------



## sandor57 (2010 Augusztus 16)

ha


----------



## sandor57 (2010 Augusztus 16)

tudnam


----------



## sandor57 (2010 Augusztus 16)

hasznalni


----------



## sandor57 (2010 Augusztus 16)

az


----------



## sandor57 (2010 Augusztus 16)

adatbazisotokat


----------



## sandor57 (2010 Augusztus 16)

köszönettel


----------



## sandor57 (2010 Augusztus 16)

sandor


----------



## Bea72 (2010 Augusztus 16)

Helló!


----------



## Bea72 (2010 Augusztus 16)

Még új vagyok itt!


----------



## Bea72 (2010 Augusztus 16)

Ismerkedem az oldallal.


----------



## Bea72 (2010 Augusztus 16)

Jó ez a topic.


----------



## Bea72 (2010 Augusztus 16)

Kicsit nehéz összehozni 20 hozzászólást.


----------



## Bea72 (2010 Augusztus 16)

De nagyon igyekszem!


----------



## Bea72 (2010 Augusztus 16)

Már elég késő van.


----------



## depedro11 (2010 Augusztus 16)

*20 hozzászólás*

na, ez az első


----------



## Bea72 (2010 Augusztus 16)

De nem adom fel...


----------



## Bea72 (2010 Augusztus 16)

...összehozom


----------



## depedro11 (2010 Augusztus 16)

jaja, elég késő van, lassan húzni kellene aludni


----------



## Bea72 (2010 Augusztus 16)

azt a 20


----------



## Bea72 (2010 Augusztus 16)

hozzászólást


----------



## depedro11 (2010 Augusztus 16)

valaki tud valami jó filmet?


----------



## Bea72 (2010 Augusztus 16)

Látom, szintén 20 hozzászólásra hajtasz!


----------



## Bea72 (2010 Augusztus 16)

Tv vagy mozifilm?


----------



## depedro11 (2010 Augusztus 16)

esteleg zenét?


----------



## Bea72 (2010 Augusztus 16)

Nemrég láttuk az új Leonardo di Capriós filmet.


----------



## Bea72 (2010 Augusztus 16)

Az a címe, hogy Eredet.


----------



## depedro11 (2010 Augusztus 16)

*zene*

esteleg zenét?


----------



## Bea72 (2010 Augusztus 16)

Hááát, mondjuk, hogy érdekes...


----------



## Bea72 (2010 Augusztus 16)

Szóval, nem tetszett.


----------



## Bea72 (2010 Augusztus 16)

Na, ez a tizennyolcadik.


----------



## depedro11 (2010 Augusztus 16)

unalom a köbön


----------



## Bea72 (2010 Augusztus 16)

Ez a tizenkilencedik.


----------



## depedro11 (2010 Augusztus 16)

jó neked!


----------



## Bea72 (2010 Augusztus 16)

És huszadik!!!! HURRÁÁÁÁÁÁ!


----------



## depedro11 (2010 Augusztus 16)

na még egyet


----------



## depedro11 (2010 Augusztus 16)

nekem még sok kell


----------



## depedro11 (2010 Augusztus 16)

fele


----------



## depedro11 (2010 Augusztus 16)

még néhány aztán mehetek aludni


----------



## depedro11 (2010 Augusztus 16)

12


----------



## depedro11 (2010 Augusztus 16)

13


----------



## depedro11 (2010 Augusztus 16)

szenvedés


----------



## depedro11 (2010 Augusztus 16)

gratulálok


----------



## pistike09 (2010 Augusztus 16)

Sziasztok! 
Köszi Melitta!


----------



## depedro11 (2010 Augusztus 16)

na még néhány


----------



## pistike09 (2010 Augusztus 16)

Na, ez még csak a második.


----------



## depedro11 (2010 Augusztus 16)

17


----------



## pistike09 (2010 Augusztus 16)

és a harmadik.


----------



## depedro11 (2010 Augusztus 16)

meglesz még ma


----------



## depedro11 (2010 Augusztus 16)

na még kettő


----------



## pistike09 (2010 Augusztus 16)

4.


----------



## pistike09 (2010 Augusztus 16)

5.


----------



## pistike09 (2010 Augusztus 16)

és 6 az idegeimre.


----------



## depedro11 (2010 Augusztus 16)

uccsó


----------



## pistike09 (2010 Augusztus 16)

hét


----------



## pistike09 (2010 Augusztus 16)

nyolc


----------



## pistike09 (2010 Augusztus 16)

9


----------



## pistike09 (2010 Augusztus 16)

10


----------



## pistike09 (2010 Augusztus 16)

tizenegy


----------



## pistike09 (2010 Augusztus 16)

tizenkettő


----------



## pistike09 (2010 Augusztus 16)

tizenhárom


----------



## pistike09 (2010 Augusztus 16)

14 is


----------



## pistike09 (2010 Augusztus 16)

tizenöt


----------



## pistike09 (2010 Augusztus 16)

16


----------



## pistike09 (2010 Augusztus 16)

17


----------



## pistike09 (2010 Augusztus 16)

18


----------



## pistike09 (2010 Augusztus 16)

19


----------



## pistike09 (2010 Augusztus 16)

20


----------



## kismisi (2010 Augusztus 16)

**


----------



## kismisi (2010 Augusztus 16)




----------



## ky.rita (2010 Augusztus 16)

Melitta írta:


> 1, jelen





Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


köszönöm


----------



## kismisi (2010 Augusztus 16)

x


----------



## kismisi (2010 Augusztus 16)

y


----------



## kismisi (2010 Augusztus 16)

c


----------



## kismisi (2010 Augusztus 16)

Milyen zenét játszik?


----------



## dove1991 (2010 Augusztus 16)

helló


----------



## dove1991 (2010 Augusztus 16)

hogy s mint errefele?


----------



## dove1991 (2010 Augusztus 16)

valaki debrecen felől???


----------



## dove1991 (2010 Augusztus 16)

hali mindenki!!


----------



## dove1991 (2010 Augusztus 16)

Dolák-Saly rajongók?? könyv!! én most olvasom az agyatlantiszt hát hatalmas!!!


----------



## dove1991 (2010 Augusztus 16)

na lassan megvan ahúsz


----------



## kismisi (2010 Augusztus 16)

?


----------



## npeti2 (2010 Augusztus 17)

*köszi*

köszi


----------



## npeti2 (2010 Augusztus 17)

*köszi*

1


----------



## npeti2 (2010 Augusztus 17)

*köszi*

2


----------



## npeti2 (2010 Augusztus 17)

*köszi*

3


----------



## npeti2 (2010 Augusztus 17)

*köszi*

4


----------



## npeti2 (2010 Augusztus 17)

*köszi*

5


----------



## npeti2 (2010 Augusztus 17)

*köszi*

6


----------



## npeti2 (2010 Augusztus 17)

*köszi*

7


----------



## npeti2 (2010 Augusztus 17)

*köszi*

8


----------



## npeti2 (2010 Augusztus 17)

*köszi*

9


----------



## npeti2 (2010 Augusztus 17)

*köszi*

10


----------



## npeti2 (2010 Augusztus 17)

*köszi*

11


----------



## npeti2 (2010 Augusztus 17)

*köszi*

12


----------



## npeti2 (2010 Augusztus 17)

*köszi*

14k


----------



## npeti2 (2010 Augusztus 17)

*köszi*

15


----------



## npeti2 (2010 Augusztus 17)

*köszi*

16


----------



## npeti2 (2010 Augusztus 17)

*köszi*

17


----------



## npeti2 (2010 Augusztus 17)

*köszi*

18


----------



## npeti2 (2010 Augusztus 17)

*köszi*

20


----------



## npeti2 (2010 Augusztus 17)

*köszi*

21


----------



## Rimike (2010 Augusztus 17)

hi


----------



## Rimike (2010 Augusztus 17)

2


----------



## Rimike (2010 Augusztus 17)

3


----------



## Rimike (2010 Augusztus 17)

4


----------



## Rimike (2010 Augusztus 17)

5


----------



## Rimike (2010 Augusztus 17)

6


----------



## Rimike (2010 Augusztus 17)

7


----------



## Rimike (2010 Augusztus 17)

8


----------



## Rimike (2010 Augusztus 17)

9


----------



## Rimike (2010 Augusztus 17)

10


----------



## Rimike (2010 Augusztus 17)

11


----------



## Rimike (2010 Augusztus 17)

12


----------



## Rimike (2010 Augusztus 17)

13


----------



## Rimike (2010 Augusztus 17)

14


----------



## Rimike (2010 Augusztus 17)

15


----------



## Rimike (2010 Augusztus 17)

16


----------



## Rimike (2010 Augusztus 17)

17


----------



## Rimike (2010 Augusztus 17)

18


----------



## Rimike (2010 Augusztus 17)

19


----------



## Rimike (2010 Augusztus 17)

20


----------



## Laci5555 (2010 Augusztus 17)

na azt hiszem 12


----------



## Laci5555 (2010 Augusztus 17)

13.. haladok


----------



## Laci5555 (2010 Augusztus 17)

14 mindjárt itt a vég


----------



## Laci5555 (2010 Augusztus 17)

15 már nem kötök


----------



## Laci5555 (2010 Augusztus 17)

16 a mosoly az arcomra fagy


----------



## Laci5555 (2010 Augusztus 17)

17 nincs több hét


----------



## Laci5555 (2010 Augusztus 17)

18


----------



## Laci5555 (2010 Augusztus 17)

19  és és és


----------



## Laci5555 (2010 Augusztus 17)

20  *****


----------



## Netti58 (2010 Augusztus 17)

köszi köszi


----------



## Netti58 (2010 Augusztus 17)

1


----------



## Netti58 (2010 Augusztus 17)

2.


----------



## Netti58 (2010 Augusztus 17)

3.


----------



## Netti58 (2010 Augusztus 17)

4.


----------



## Netti58 (2010 Augusztus 17)

5.


----------



## Netti58 (2010 Augusztus 17)

6.


----------



## Netti58 (2010 Augusztus 17)

7.


----------



## Netti58 (2010 Augusztus 17)

8.


----------



## Netti58 (2010 Augusztus 17)

9.


----------



## Netti58 (2010 Augusztus 17)

10.


----------



## Netti58 (2010 Augusztus 17)

11.


----------



## Netti58 (2010 Augusztus 17)

12.


----------



## Netti58 (2010 Augusztus 17)

13.


----------



## Netti58 (2010 Augusztus 17)

14.


----------



## Netti58 (2010 Augusztus 17)

15.


----------



## Netti58 (2010 Augusztus 17)

16.


----------



## Netti58 (2010 Augusztus 17)

17.


----------



## Netti58 (2010 Augusztus 17)

18.


----------



## Netti58 (2010 Augusztus 17)

19. kész


----------



## naratri (2010 Augusztus 17)

Nagyon szépek


----------



## sep (2010 Augusztus 17)

Már jelenléti ívet is alá kell írni?


----------



## naratri (2010 Augusztus 17)

Sziasztok, én is most érkeztem


----------



## ribizli626 (2010 Augusztus 17)




----------



## haldir995 (2010 Augusztus 17)

Sziasztok


----------



## b.richard (2010 Augusztus 17)

*1*

nem szeretnek szemetelni, de muszaj valamit irni...


----------



## b.richard (2010 Augusztus 17)

2


----------



## ribizli626 (2010 Augusztus 17)

Ki az?


----------



## b.richard (2010 Augusztus 17)

3


----------



## ribizli626 (2010 Augusztus 17)

wfbhdvvf bbbjfjlkéft


----------



## ribizli626 (2010 Augusztus 17)

bocs bekattant a gépem


----------



## b.richard (2010 Augusztus 17)

4


----------



## b.richard (2010 Augusztus 17)

5


----------



## b.richard (2010 Augusztus 17)

6


----------



## b.richard (2010 Augusztus 17)

7


----------



## b.richard (2010 Augusztus 17)

8


----------



## b.richard (2010 Augusztus 17)

9


----------



## b.richard (2010 Augusztus 17)

10


----------



## b.richard (2010 Augusztus 17)

11


----------



## b.richard (2010 Augusztus 17)

12


----------



## b.richard (2010 Augusztus 17)

13


----------



## b.richard (2010 Augusztus 17)

14


----------



## b.richard (2010 Augusztus 17)

15


----------



## b.richard (2010 Augusztus 17)

16


----------



## b.richard (2010 Augusztus 17)

17


----------



## b.richard (2010 Augusztus 17)

18


----------



## b.richard (2010 Augusztus 17)

19


----------



## b.richard (2010 Augusztus 17)

20


----------



## b.richard (2010 Augusztus 17)

21


----------



## xetos (2010 Augusztus 17)

*20 hozzászólás*

hello!


----------



## xetos (2010 Augusztus 17)

2


----------



## xetos (2010 Augusztus 17)

3


----------



## xetos (2010 Augusztus 17)

4


----------



## xetos (2010 Augusztus 17)

5


----------



## xetos (2010 Augusztus 17)

6


----------



## xetos (2010 Augusztus 17)

7


----------



## xetos (2010 Augusztus 17)

8


----------



## xetos (2010 Augusztus 17)

9


----------



## xetos (2010 Augusztus 17)

10


----------



## xetos (2010 Augusztus 17)

11


----------



## xetos (2010 Augusztus 17)

12


----------



## xetos (2010 Augusztus 17)

13


----------



## szitalaszlo (2010 Augusztus 17)

1


----------



## xetos (2010 Augusztus 17)

14


----------



## xetos (2010 Augusztus 17)

15


----------



## szitalaszlo (2010 Augusztus 17)

2


----------



## xetos (2010 Augusztus 17)

16


----------



## xetos (2010 Augusztus 17)

17


----------



## szitalaszlo (2010 Augusztus 17)

3


----------



## xetos (2010 Augusztus 17)

18


----------



## szitalaszlo (2010 Augusztus 17)

4


----------



## xetos (2010 Augusztus 17)

19


----------



## xetos (2010 Augusztus 17)

20


----------



## xetos (2010 Augusztus 17)

thx


----------



## szitalaszlo (2010 Augusztus 17)

5


----------



## szitalaszlo (2010 Augusztus 17)

6


----------



## szitalaszlo (2010 Augusztus 17)

7


----------



## szitalaszlo (2010 Augusztus 17)

8


----------



## szitalaszlo (2010 Augusztus 17)

9


----------



## alexej (2010 Augusztus 17)

Sziasztok lányok!

Nagyon sok jó ötletet olvastam, amit a későbbiekben hasznosítani szeretnék, köszönet érte.


----------



## szitalaszlo (2010 Augusztus 17)

10:grin:


----------



## szitalaszlo (2010 Augusztus 17)

11


----------



## alexej (2010 Augusztus 17)

Sziasztok, tök jó ez az oldal, sok olyan infó van benne, amit szeretnék megvalósítani, köszönet érte.


----------



## szitalaszlo (2010 Augusztus 17)

12


----------



## szitalaszlo (2010 Augusztus 17)

13


----------



## szitalaszlo (2010 Augusztus 17)

14


----------



## alexej (2010 Augusztus 17)

Sziasztok lányok!

Csudi jó a fórum, nagyon tetszik!


----------



## szitalaszlo (2010 Augusztus 17)

15


----------



## alexej (2010 Augusztus 17)

Sziasztok!

Kezdőként nagyon sok jó és hasznos dolgot tudtam produkálni, köszönet érte.


----------



## szitalaszlo (2010 Augusztus 17)

16


----------



## rozika66 (2010 Augusztus 17)

Szia mindenki!


----------



## szitalaszlo (2010 Augusztus 17)

17


----------



## rozika66 (2010 Augusztus 17)

Jó ötlet!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rozika66 (2010 Augusztus 17)

Melitta nagy vagy!!!


----------



## szitalaszlo (2010 Augusztus 17)

18


----------



## rozika66 (2010 Augusztus 17)

15


----------



## szitalaszlo (2010 Augusztus 17)

*19*


----------



## rozika66 (2010 Augusztus 17)

16


----------



## rozika66 (2010 Augusztus 17)

17 szitalaszlo leelőztél


----------



## szitalaszlo (2010 Augusztus 17)

20


----------



## alexej (2010 Augusztus 17)

Sziasztok, nagyon örülök, hogy rátok találtam, sok okosságot és szép mintákat találtam, köszönet érte.


----------



## rozika66 (2010 Augusztus 17)

18


----------



## rozika66 (2010 Augusztus 17)

19


----------



## rozika66 (2010 Augusztus 17)

20 20 20 20


----------



## alexej (2010 Augusztus 17)

Én is szeretnék ilyen ügyes lenni, mint Ti, de egyenlőre csak csodálom a munkáitokat.


----------



## rozika66 (2010 Augusztus 17)

]szuper vagykiss[/quote]


----------



## alexej (2010 Augusztus 17)

Sziasztok!

Tök jó ötletek vannak, köszi szépen.


----------



## szitalaszlo (2010 Augusztus 17)

Aha


----------



## emooke (2010 Augusztus 17)

Sziasztok!


----------



## bedo.rita (2010 Augusztus 17)

*hozzaszolas*



bedo.rita814019 írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


majd segitek en is


----------



## bedo.rita (2010 Augusztus 17)

*hozzaszolas*



bedo.rita írta:


> majd segitek en is


be szeretnek lepni


----------



## bedo.rita (2010 Augusztus 17)

udvozlok mindenkit az ido surget kell vizsgazzak


----------



## boxos (2010 Augusztus 17)

Hali!


----------



## bedo.rita (2010 Augusztus 17)

bedo.rita írta:


> udvozlok mindenkit az ido surget


vvvv


----------



## bedo.rita (2010 Augusztus 17)

sziasztok


----------



## bedo.rita (2010 Augusztus 17)

kar hogy csak most kaptam meg ezt az oldalt


----------



## bedo.rita (2010 Augusztus 17)

bedo.rita írta:


> kar hogy csak most kaptam meg ezt az oldalt


hhhj


----------



## bedo.rita (2010 Augusztus 17)

bedo.rita írta:


> hhhj


hjfgbbbbbbbbbbcdf


----------



## bedo.rita (2010 Augusztus 17)

mnhhggdfrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## bedo.rita (2010 Augusztus 17)

koszonom


----------



## bedo.rita (2010 Augusztus 17)

dfffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff


----------



## bedo.rita (2010 Augusztus 17)

sziasztok


----------



## bedo.rita (2010 Augusztus 17)

bzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## bedo.rita (2010 Augusztus 17)

ssxcg


----------



## bedo.rita (2010 Augusztus 17)

sietek


----------



## bedo.rita (2010 Augusztus 17)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## bedo.rita (2010 Augusztus 17)

fggddd


----------



## emooke (2010 Augusztus 17)

Szia Rita!
Miből vizsgázol?


----------



## bedo.rita (2010 Augusztus 17)

udv mindenkinek


----------



## bedo.rita (2010 Augusztus 17)

fokozatizok


----------



## jaki93 (2010 Augusztus 17)

*20*

1


----------



## bedo.rita (2010 Augusztus 17)

kaptam itt anyagot csak nem tudtam belepni


----------



## jaki93 (2010 Augusztus 17)

2


----------



## jaki93 (2010 Augusztus 17)

3


----------



## jaki93 (2010 Augusztus 17)

4


----------



## jaki93 (2010 Augusztus 17)

5


----------



## jaki93 (2010 Augusztus 17)

6


----------



## gajdoslevente (2010 Augusztus 17)




----------



## jaki93 (2010 Augusztus 17)

7


----------



## jaki93 (2010 Augusztus 17)

8


----------



## jaki93 (2010 Augusztus 17)

9


----------



## jaki93 (2010 Augusztus 17)

10


----------



## jaki93 (2010 Augusztus 17)

11


----------



## jaki93 (2010 Augusztus 17)

12


----------



## jaki93 (2010 Augusztus 17)

13


----------



## Suada77 (2010 Augusztus 17)

és újra itt


----------



## jaki93 (2010 Augusztus 17)

14


----------



## Suada77 (2010 Augusztus 17)

12


----------



## emooke (2010 Augusztus 17)

További szép napot mindenkinek!


----------



## Suada77 (2010 Augusztus 17)

13


----------



## jaki93 (2010 Augusztus 17)

15


----------



## jaki93 (2010 Augusztus 17)

16


----------



## jaki93 (2010 Augusztus 17)

17


----------



## Suada77 (2010 Augusztus 17)

14


----------



## jaki93 (2010 Augusztus 17)

18


----------



## Suada77 (2010 Augusztus 17)

15


----------



## jaki93 (2010 Augusztus 17)

19


----------



## jaki93 (2010 Augusztus 17)

20 és kész


----------



## Suada77 (2010 Augusztus 17)

16


----------



## gajdoslevente (2010 Augusztus 17)




----------



## Suada77 (2010 Augusztus 17)

17


----------



## Suada77 (2010 Augusztus 17)

18


----------



## gajdoslevente (2010 Augusztus 17)

:d :d :d


----------



## Suada77 (2010 Augusztus 17)

19


----------



## Suada77 (2010 Augusztus 17)

éééés 20


----------



## Suada77 (2010 Augusztus 17)

további szép napot és fórumozást mindenkinek


----------



## gajdoslevente (2010 Augusztus 17)

:d


----------



## gajdoslevente (2010 Augusztus 17)




----------



## gajdoslevente (2010 Augusztus 17)




----------



## gajdoslevente (2010 Augusztus 17)




----------



## Standi (2010 Augusztus 17)

Üdv mindenkinek!


----------



## Standi (2010 Augusztus 17)

akkor ez lesz a nyolcadik


----------



## Standi (2010 Augusztus 17)

és a 9.


----------



## gajdoslevente (2010 Augusztus 17)




----------



## Standi (2010 Augusztus 17)

10


----------



## gajdoslevente (2010 Augusztus 17)




----------



## Standi (2010 Augusztus 17)

11


----------



## Standi (2010 Augusztus 17)

:d


----------



## Standi (2010 Augusztus 17)

13


----------



## Standi (2010 Augusztus 17)

14


----------



## gajdoslevente (2010 Augusztus 17)




----------



## Standi (2010 Augusztus 17)

15


----------



## Standi (2010 Augusztus 17)

16


----------



## gajdoslevente (2010 Augusztus 17)




----------



## Standi (2010 Augusztus 17)

17


----------



## Standi (2010 Augusztus 17)

18 :-d


----------



## gajdoslevente (2010 Augusztus 17)




----------



## Standi (2010 Augusztus 17)

19 alakul :55:


----------



## Standi (2010 Augusztus 17)

... és igen! :4:


----------



## gajdoslevente (2010 Augusztus 17)




----------



## gajdoslevente (2010 Augusztus 17)




----------



## gajdoslevente (2010 Augusztus 17)




----------



## gajdoslevente (2010 Augusztus 17)




----------



## gajdoslevente (2010 Augusztus 17)




----------



## gajdoslevente (2010 Augusztus 17)




----------



## gajdoslevente (2010 Augusztus 17)




----------



## gajdoslevente (2010 Augusztus 17)




----------



## gajdoslevente (2010 Augusztus 17)

Have a nice day


----------



## Wundersu (2010 Augusztus 17)

Helló, üdv! Nem is tudtam, hogy ezt kell tenni. 

quote=Melitta;814019]Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
Itt a lehetoseg[/quote]


----------



## Wundersu (2010 Augusztus 17)

1


----------



## Wundersu (2010 Augusztus 17)

3


----------



## Wundersu (2010 Augusztus 17)

4


----------



## airyca (2010 Augusztus 17)

üdvözlet mindenkinek!


----------



## airyca (2010 Augusztus 17)

kicsit több lesz mint 20, de nagyon szeretem ezt a verset...


----------



## airyca (2010 Augusztus 17)

Tóth Árpád: Esti sugárkoszorú


----------



## Wundersu (2010 Augusztus 17)

5


----------



## airyca (2010 Augusztus 17)

Előttünk már hamvassá vált az út


----------



## airyca (2010 Augusztus 17)

És árnyak teste zuhant át a parkon,


----------



## airyca (2010 Augusztus 17)

De még finom, halk sugárkoszorút


----------



## Wundersu (2010 Augusztus 17)

6


----------



## airyca (2010 Augusztus 17)

Font hajad sötét lombjába az alkony:


----------



## airyca (2010 Augusztus 17)

Halvány, szelíd és komoly ragyogást,


----------



## Wundersu (2010 Augusztus 17)

7


----------



## airyca (2010 Augusztus 17)

Mely már alig volt fények földi mása,


----------



## Wundersu (2010 Augusztus 17)

8


----------



## airyca (2010 Augusztus 17)

S félig illattá s csenddé szűrte át


----------



## airyca (2010 Augusztus 17)

A dolgok esti lélekvándorlása.


----------



## airyca (2010 Augusztus 17)

Illattá s csenddé. Titkok illata


----------



## Wundersu (2010 Augusztus 17)

9


----------



## airyca (2010 Augusztus 17)

Fénylett hajadban s béke égi csendje,


----------



## airyca (2010 Augusztus 17)

És jó volt élni, mint ahogy soha,


----------



## airyca (2010 Augusztus 17)

S a fényt szemem beitta a szívembe:


----------



## Wundersu (2010 Augusztus 17)

10


----------



## airyca (2010 Augusztus 17)

Nem tudtam többé, hogy te vagy-e te


----------



## airyca (2010 Augusztus 17)

vagy áldott csipkebokor drága tested


----------



## airyca (2010 Augusztus 17)

Melyben egy isten szállt a földre le


----------



## airyca (2010 Augusztus 17)

A lombjából felém az ő lelke reszket?


----------



## airyca (2010 Augusztus 17)

Igézve álltam, soká, csöndesen,


----------



## airyca (2010 Augusztus 17)

És percek mentek, ezredévek jöttek,-


----------



## Wundersu (2010 Augusztus 17)

A felén már túl vagyok.... 11


----------



## airyca (2010 Augusztus 17)

Egyszerre csak megfogtad a kezem,


----------



## airyca (2010 Augusztus 17)

S alélt pilláim lassan felvetődtek,


----------



## airyca (2010 Augusztus 17)

És éreztem: szívembe visszatér,


----------



## Wundersu (2010 Augusztus 17)

12


----------



## airyca (2010 Augusztus 17)

És zuhogó, mély zenével ered meg,


----------



## airyca (2010 Augusztus 17)

Mint zsibbadt erek útján a vér,


----------



## airyca (2010 Augusztus 17)

A földi érzés: mennyire szeretlek!


----------



## Wundersu (2010 Augusztus 17)

13


----------



## Wundersu (2010 Augusztus 17)

14


----------



## Wundersu (2010 Augusztus 17)

15


----------



## Wundersu (2010 Augusztus 17)

17


----------



## Wundersu (2010 Augusztus 17)

16


----------



## andrecs (2010 Augusztus 17)

Sziasztok! Csaba vagyok!


----------



## andrecs (2010 Augusztus 17)

Esküvő előtt állok.


----------



## andrecs (2010 Augusztus 17)

Van egy szám ami kellene.


----------



## Wundersu (2010 Augusztus 17)

18


----------



## andrecs (2010 Augusztus 17)

Ez egy lassú szám.


----------



## andrecs (2010 Augusztus 17)

Asszony lesz a lányból a címe.


----------



## andrecs (2010 Augusztus 17)

Ennek a kottájára lenne szükségem.


----------



## loruuu (2010 Augusztus 17)

**



Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


köszi


----------



## andrecs (2010 Augusztus 17)

Azért írok így,


----------



## kbj (2010 Augusztus 17)

én beköszönnék!


----------



## Wundersu (2010 Augusztus 17)

19


----------



## andrecs (2010 Augusztus 17)

mert elméletileg


----------



## kbj (2010 Augusztus 17)

2:d:d


----------



## bogdanandrea (2010 Augusztus 17)

*bogdanandrea jelentett egy üzenetet*

bogdanandrea bejelentett egy bejegyzést.

A bejelentés oka:


> wer


A bejegyzés: Tanács a 20 hozzászólás könnyű megszerzéséhez ‎
A fórum: Szójátékok
Megbízott moderátorok: zsuzsanna03

Közzétette: zsuzsanna03
Eredeti tartalom:


> Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.
> ...


----------



## loruuu (2010 Augusztus 17)

már csak 19..


----------



## andrecs (2010 Augusztus 17)

ha letelik a 20 hozzászólás,


----------



## kbj (2010 Augusztus 17)

3:d:d:d


----------



## andrecs (2010 Augusztus 17)

akkor


----------



## loruuu (2010 Augusztus 17)

18?


----------



## kbj (2010 Augusztus 17)

4


----------



## andrecs (2010 Augusztus 17)

le tudom


----------



## Wundersu (2010 Augusztus 17)

Ahhh és a 20. kisskisskisskisskisskisskisskisskisskisskisskisskisskisskisskisskisskisskisskiss


----------



## kbj (2010 Augusztus 17)

5


----------



## andrecs (2010 Augusztus 17)

tölteni


----------



## loruuu (2010 Augusztus 17)

17


----------



## kbj (2010 Augusztus 17)

6


----------



## andrecs (2010 Augusztus 17)

a


----------



## kbj (2010 Augusztus 17)

7


----------



## loruuu (2010 Augusztus 17)

16:d


----------



## andrecs (2010 Augusztus 17)

kottát.


----------



## kbj (2010 Augusztus 17)

8


----------



## andrecs (2010 Augusztus 17)

Remélem nem haragszik senki


----------



## loruuu (2010 Augusztus 17)

15


----------



## kbj (2010 Augusztus 17)

9


----------



## andrecs (2010 Augusztus 17)

,de


----------



## kbj (2010 Augusztus 17)

10


----------



## andrecs (2010 Augusztus 17)

most


----------



## Wundersu (2010 Augusztus 17)

?  21 is kell, vagy valamit rosszul csináltam?


----------



## loruuu (2010 Augusztus 17)

ejhaj


----------



## kbj (2010 Augusztus 17)

11


----------



## andrecs (2010 Augusztus 17)

hétvégén


----------



## kbj (2010 Augusztus 17)

12 passzolom kérdésed de mindjárt utolérlek


----------



## loruuu (2010 Augusztus 17)

20 kell , meg két nap de már elegem van


----------



## andrecs (2010 Augusztus 17)

lesz


----------



## kbj (2010 Augusztus 17)

13


----------



## andrecs (2010 Augusztus 17)

az


----------



## kbj (2010 Augusztus 17)

14


----------



## loruuu (2010 Augusztus 17)

gdgdgd


----------



## andrecs (2010 Augusztus 17)

esküvőnk.


----------



## kbj (2010 Augusztus 17)

15 mármint a 20 után 2 nap?


----------



## andrecs (2010 Augusztus 17)

Mindenki megértését


----------



## loruuu (2010 Augusztus 17)

:9:


----------



## kbj (2010 Augusztus 17)

16


----------



## kbj (2010 Augusztus 17)

17


----------



## loruuu (2010 Augusztus 17)

nem  csak simán két nap regi után


----------



## andrecs (2010 Augusztus 17)

köszönöm!


----------



## kbj (2010 Augusztus 17)

18


----------



## kbj (2010 Augusztus 17)

19 értem akkor az nekem meg van elvileg


----------



## kbj (2010 Augusztus 17)

20 mindjárt kiderül


----------



## loruuu (2010 Augusztus 17)

pedig már töltenék eztazt..


----------



## hirma (2010 Augusztus 17)

*Üdvözlet*

Üdvözlök mindenkit!


----------



## loruuu (2010 Augusztus 17)

:lol:


----------



## loruuu (2010 Augusztus 17)




----------



## kbj (2010 Augusztus 17)

elronthattam a számolást?
vagy nem értem ezt az oldalt XD


----------



## loruuu (2010 Augusztus 17)




----------



## hirma (2010 Augusztus 17)

Ez az első hozzászólásom!


----------



## loruuu (2010 Augusztus 17)

21 üzid meg van..két nappal hogy állsz?


----------



## hirma (2010 Augusztus 17)




----------



## loruuu (2010 Augusztus 17)

hirma írta:


> Ez az első hozzászólásom!


akkor hajrá


----------



## hirma (2010 Augusztus 17)

1


----------



## hirma (2010 Augusztus 17)

2


----------



## hirma (2010 Augusztus 17)

Magyarország


----------



## loruuu (2010 Augusztus 17)




----------



## hirma (2010 Augusztus 17)

Somogy megye


----------



## hirma (2010 Augusztus 17)

3


----------



## nyimaria (2010 Augusztus 17)

Sziasztok újra!


----------



## hirma (2010 Augusztus 17)

*4*


----------



## hirma (2010 Augusztus 17)

Szeretem a jó filmeket


----------



## loruuu (2010 Augusztus 17)

:..:


----------



## loruuu (2010 Augusztus 17)

ez az utolso cso


----------



## hirma (2010 Augusztus 17)

Szeretem a jó zenét


----------



## hirma (2010 Augusztus 17)

A *No *zenekar albumait szeretném letölteni !!!!


----------



## kicsi63 (2010 Augusztus 17)

első


----------



## gyunagyos (2010 Augusztus 17)

*cs*

csecs


----------



## hirma (2010 Augusztus 17)

Végre!!!
Itt megtaláltam!!!


----------



## kicsi63 (2010 Augusztus 17)

2.


----------



## kicsi63 (2010 Augusztus 17)

3.


----------



## kicsi63 (2010 Augusztus 17)

4.


----------



## gyunagyos (2010 Augusztus 17)

gyunagyos


----------



## kicsi63 (2010 Augusztus 17)

5.


----------



## gyunagyos (2010 Augusztus 17)

én nem akarom teleszemetelni a fórumot ezért, csak egy zene kéne....


----------



## hirma (2010 Augusztus 17)

:ugras:


----------



## kicsi63 (2010 Augusztus 17)

6.


----------



## gyunagyos (2010 Augusztus 17)

mi értelme?


----------



## gyunagyos (2010 Augusztus 17)

de kom?


----------



## kicsi63 (2010 Augusztus 17)

7.


----------



## gyunagyos (2010 Augusztus 17)

van itt valaki??


----------



## kicsi63 (2010 Augusztus 17)

8.


----------



## gyunagyos (2010 Augusztus 17)

inas


----------



## kicsi63 (2010 Augusztus 17)

9.


----------



## nyimaria (2010 Augusztus 17)

Én itt vagyok


----------



## kicsi63 (2010 Augusztus 17)

10.


----------



## kicsi63 (2010 Augusztus 17)

11.


----------



## kicsi63 (2010 Augusztus 17)

12.


----------



## kicsi63 (2010 Augusztus 17)

13.


----------



## hirma (2010 Augusztus 17)

:55:


----------



## nyimaria (2010 Augusztus 17)

Én sem értem, hogy miérteleme a 20 hozzászólásnak, de ez a szabály.


----------



## kicsi63 (2010 Augusztus 17)

14.


----------



## nyimaria (2010 Augusztus 17)

Hahó? Van itt valaki?


----------



## kicsi63 (2010 Augusztus 17)

15.


----------



## kicsi63 (2010 Augusztus 17)

16.


----------



## kicsi63 (2010 Augusztus 17)

17.


----------



## nyimaria (2010 Augusztus 17)

Látom nem nagyon vagytok beszédesek


----------



## kicsi63 (2010 Augusztus 17)

18.


----------



## nyimaria (2010 Augusztus 17)

Akkor magamba beszélek


----------



## kicsi63 (2010 Augusztus 17)

19.


----------



## hirma (2010 Augusztus 17)

Már csak 5 kell


----------



## kicsi63 (2010 Augusztus 17)

20. Kééééész!!!!


----------



## nyimaria (2010 Augusztus 17)

Én is elkezdek visszaszáolni.


----------



## nyimaria (2010 Augusztus 17)

5


----------



## nyimaria (2010 Augusztus 17)

4


----------



## nyimaria (2010 Augusztus 17)

3


----------



## hirma (2010 Augusztus 17)

4


----------



## nyimaria (2010 Augusztus 17)

2


----------



## nyimaria (2010 Augusztus 17)

1


----------



## hirma (2010 Augusztus 17)

3


----------



## nyimaria (2010 Augusztus 17)

00


----------



## hirma (2010 Augusztus 17)

2


----------



## csurbiro (2010 Augusztus 17)

helo mindenkinek.


----------



## hirma (2010 Augusztus 17)

1


----------



## csurbiro (2010 Augusztus 17)

`1. fokozati vizsgara keszulok


----------



## csurbiro (2010 Augusztus 17)

áéőú3


----------



## hirma (2010 Augusztus 17)

Hurrá!!!!:00:


----------



## csurbiro (2010 Augusztus 17)

4


----------



## csurbiro (2010 Augusztus 17)

köszönet az oldalért_


----------



## csurbiro (2010 Augusztus 17)

*5*


----------



## csurbiro (2010 Augusztus 17)

7


----------



## csurbiro (2010 Augusztus 17)

8


----------



## csurbiro (2010 Augusztus 17)

szuper az oldal


----------



## csurbiro (2010 Augusztus 17)

köszi


----------



## csurbiro (2010 Augusztus 17)

11


----------



## gyunagyos (2010 Augusztus 17)

zene keeeeeel


----------



## csurbiro (2010 Augusztus 17)

meg egy pici


----------



## csurbiro (2010 Augusztus 17)

13 huuuu


----------



## csurbiro (2010 Augusztus 17)

remélem sikerülni fog


----------



## csurbiro (2010 Augusztus 17)

15


----------



## csurbiro (2010 Augusztus 17)

16


----------



## csurbiro (2010 Augusztus 17)

még4


----------



## csurbiro (2010 Augusztus 17)

3


----------



## csurbiro (2010 Augusztus 17)

2


----------



## csurbiro (2010 Augusztus 17)

Vége


----------



## gyunagyos (2010 Augusztus 17)

z


----------



## gyunagyos (2010 Augusztus 17)

e


----------



## gyunagyos (2010 Augusztus 17)

n


----------



## gyunagyos (2010 Augusztus 17)

ááá ezek a biztonsági szarok


----------



## gyunagyos (2010 Augusztus 17)

tizenhárom


----------



## gyunagyos (2010 Augusztus 17)

tizennégy


----------



## gyunagyos (2010 Augusztus 17)

még 5 keeeeeel


----------



## gyunagyos (2010 Augusztus 17)

de am legalábbb lenne itt valaki akivel elbeszélgethetnék ..-.-


----------



## gyunagyos (2010 Augusztus 17)

magamba elég uncsi...


----------



## gyunagyos (2010 Augusztus 17)

nah még 2


----------



## glaxer (2010 Augusztus 17)

1


----------



## glaxer (2010 Augusztus 17)

2


----------



## gyunagyos (2010 Augusztus 17)

engilshman in nyújork


----------



## gyunagyos (2010 Augusztus 17)

jeeee és megvaaaan (H)(H)(H)


----------



## glaxer (2010 Augusztus 17)

3


----------



## gyunagyos (2010 Augusztus 17)

mia fákk?


----------



## glaxer (2010 Augusztus 17)

4


----------



## glaxer (2010 Augusztus 17)

5


----------



## glaxer (2010 Augusztus 17)

6


----------



## glaxer (2010 Augusztus 17)

7


----------



## glaxer (2010 Augusztus 17)

8


----------



## glaxer (2010 Augusztus 17)

9


----------



## glaxer (2010 Augusztus 17)

10


----------



## glaxer (2010 Augusztus 17)

11


----------



## gyunagyos (2010 Augusztus 17)

bazki még mindig nem engedi


----------



## glaxer (2010 Augusztus 17)

12


----------



## glaxer (2010 Augusztus 17)

13


----------



## glaxer (2010 Augusztus 17)

14


----------



## glaxer (2010 Augusztus 17)

15


----------



## glaxer (2010 Augusztus 17)

16


----------



## glaxer (2010 Augusztus 17)

17


----------



## glaxer (2010 Augusztus 17)

18


----------



## glaxer (2010 Augusztus 17)

19


----------



## glaxer (2010 Augusztus 17)

20


----------



## mogy (2010 Augusztus 17)

*számol*

1


----------



## glaxer (2010 Augusztus 17)

21


----------



## xela (2010 Augusztus 17)

2?


----------



## sztyepka (2010 Augusztus 17)

*hozzászólás*

első


----------



## sztyepka (2010 Augusztus 17)

második


----------



## xela (2010 Augusztus 17)

három


----------



## sztyepka (2010 Augusztus 17)

3-dik hozzászólás


----------



## sztyepka (2010 Augusztus 17)

ez már a 4.


----------



## Udit (2010 Augusztus 17)

8


----------



## sztyepka (2010 Augusztus 17)

itt a fél tizedik


----------



## sztyepka (2010 Augusztus 17)

hat-hatós dolog ez!


----------



## sztyepka (2010 Augusztus 17)

heten vannak, mint a gonoszok


----------



## glaxer (2010 Augusztus 17)

200


----------



## xela (2010 Augusztus 17)

4


----------



## glaxer (2010 Augusztus 17)

2001


----------



## sztyepka (2010 Augusztus 17)

nyolc után a kilenc fog jönni, ha letelik a 20 másodperc.


----------



## glaxer (2010 Augusztus 17)

bár tudnám ez knek az 5lete hogy 20 hozzászolás kell...


----------



## xela (2010 Augusztus 17)

ötös


----------



## sztyepka (2010 Augusztus 17)

ez már a fele annak, amit elvársz tőlem. (nem értem mért van szükség erre a dologra?)


----------



## sztyepka (2010 Augusztus 17)

mind egy, úgy is mondhatom tizenegy!


----------



## xela (2010 Augusztus 17)

merre vagy tündér? hatos


----------



## sztyepka (2010 Augusztus 17)

ha elérted a tucatnyit, már nem sok van hátra, mindössze 8 db.


----------



## sztyepka (2010 Augusztus 17)

a kedvenc számom, 13, e napon születtem!!


----------



## sztyepka (2010 Augusztus 17)

egyel több, mint az előző!


----------



## sztyepka (2010 Augusztus 17)

már csak 5 db-ot kell megírni.


----------



## sztyepka (2010 Augusztus 17)

még négy és kész!


----------



## xela (2010 Augusztus 17)

nem elég 7?


----------



## sztyepka (2010 Augusztus 17)

hááááááááááááááárom


----------



## sztyepka (2010 Augusztus 17)

2, 2, 2, 2, 2,


----------



## sztyepka (2010 Augusztus 17)

egy


----------



## sztyepka (2010 Augusztus 17)

itt a vége, fuss el véle!


----------



## sztyepka (2010 Augusztus 17)

na ugye


----------



## xela (2010 Augusztus 17)

nekem 8


----------



## xela (2010 Augusztus 17)

meg még 1 az 9


----------



## xela (2010 Augusztus 17)

tv10


----------



## xela (2010 Augusztus 17)

11


----------



## xela (2010 Augusztus 17)

12


----------



## xela (2010 Augusztus 17)

12????


----------



## xela (2010 Augusztus 17)

13


----------



## xela (2010 Augusztus 17)

tizen4


----------



## hirma (2010 Augusztus 17)

21 hozzászólásom van 2010 március 08-án regiztem, mégsem tudok tölteni!!!
Vagy a 2 nap a 20 hozzászólás után értendő????

Tud valaki segíteni? Mit csinálok rosszul??
Köszi


----------



## xela (2010 Augusztus 17)

15


----------



## xela (2010 Augusztus 17)

16?


----------



## Asti (2010 Augusztus 17)

1


----------



## Asti (2010 Augusztus 17)

2


----------



## Asti (2010 Augusztus 17)

3


----------



## Asti (2010 Augusztus 17)

4


----------



## Asti (2010 Augusztus 17)

5


----------



## Asti (2010 Augusztus 17)

6


----------



## Asti (2010 Augusztus 17)

7


----------



## Asti (2010 Augusztus 17)

8


----------



## Asti (2010 Augusztus 17)

9


----------



## Asti (2010 Augusztus 17)

10


----------



## Asti (2010 Augusztus 17)

11


----------



## Asti (2010 Augusztus 17)

12


----------



## xela (2010 Augusztus 17)

16


----------



## Asti (2010 Augusztus 17)

13


----------



## Asti (2010 Augusztus 17)

14


----------



## Asti (2010 Augusztus 17)

15


----------



## Asti (2010 Augusztus 17)

16


----------



## Asti (2010 Augusztus 17)

17


----------



## Asti (2010 Augusztus 17)

18


----------



## xela (2010 Augusztus 17)

tizenseven


----------



## Asti (2010 Augusztus 17)

19


----------



## Asti (2010 Augusztus 17)

20


----------



## revell (2010 Augusztus 17)

*a*

a


----------



## xela (2010 Augusztus 17)

18as


----------



## xela (2010 Augusztus 17)

tizen9-es


----------



## xela (2010 Augusztus 17)

lehet,hogy elszámoltam?!Édes tündér ,küldj már egy üzit


----------



## izaszi (2010 Augusztus 17)

sziasztok


----------



## izaszi (2010 Augusztus 17)

1


----------



## izaszi (2010 Augusztus 17)

2


----------



## izaszi (2010 Augusztus 17)

3


----------



## xela (2010 Augusztus 17)

21.!!!!!!!!


----------



## hadcsi (2010 Augusztus 17)

Sziasztok!


----------



## hadcsi (2010 Augusztus 17)

Üdvözlet mindenkinek!


----------



## hadcsi (2010 Augusztus 17)




----------



## hadcsi (2010 Augusztus 17)

tizenkilenc


----------



## hadcsi (2010 Augusztus 17)

\\m/


----------



## izaszi (2010 Augusztus 17)

4


----------



## izaszi (2010 Augusztus 17)

5


----------



## izaszi (2010 Augusztus 17)

6


----------



## izaszi (2010 Augusztus 17)

7


----------



## izaszi (2010 Augusztus 17)

8


----------



## izaszi (2010 Augusztus 17)

9


----------



## izaszi (2010 Augusztus 17)

10


----------



## izaszi (2010 Augusztus 17)

11


----------



## izaszi (2010 Augusztus 17)

13


----------



## izaszi (2010 Augusztus 17)

14


----------



## SG13 (2010 Augusztus 17)

Szia, köszi, gyűjtőm a hozzászólásokat, 1


----------



## SG13 (2010 Augusztus 17)

2


----------



## SG13 (2010 Augusztus 17)

3


----------



## SG13 (2010 Augusztus 17)

4


----------



## SG13 (2010 Augusztus 17)

5


----------



## SG13 (2010 Augusztus 17)

6


----------



## SG13 (2010 Augusztus 17)

7


----------



## izaszi (2010 Augusztus 17)

15


----------



## izaszi (2010 Augusztus 17)

16


----------



## izaszi (2010 Augusztus 17)

17


----------



## izaszi (2010 Augusztus 17)

18


----------



## izaszi (2010 Augusztus 17)

19


----------



## izaszi (2010 Augusztus 17)

20


----------



## SG13 (2010 Augusztus 17)

8


----------



## SG13 (2010 Augusztus 17)

9


----------



## SG13 (2010 Augusztus 17)

10


----------



## SG13 (2010 Augusztus 17)

11


----------



## SG13 (2010 Augusztus 17)

12


----------



## SG13 (2010 Augusztus 17)

13


----------



## SG13 (2010 Augusztus 17)

14


----------



## SG13 (2010 Augusztus 17)

15


----------



## SG13 (2010 Augusztus 17)

16


----------



## SG13 (2010 Augusztus 17)

17


----------



## SG13 (2010 Augusztus 17)

18


----------



## vince18hu (2010 Augusztus 17)

Köszi 

1.


----------



## vince18hu (2010 Augusztus 17)

kettő


----------



## vince18hu (2010 Augusztus 17)

három


----------



## vince18hu (2010 Augusztus 17)

négy


----------



## vince18hu (2010 Augusztus 17)

5


----------



## vince18hu (2010 Augusztus 17)

hat


----------



## vince18hu (2010 Augusztus 17)

hét


----------



## vince18hu (2010 Augusztus 17)

8


----------



## vince18hu (2010 Augusztus 17)

kilenc


----------



## vince18hu (2010 Augusztus 17)

10


----------



## vince18hu (2010 Augusztus 17)

tizenegy


----------



## vince18hu (2010 Augusztus 17)

12


----------



## vince18hu (2010 Augusztus 17)

igen


----------



## vince18hu (2010 Augusztus 17)

14


----------



## vince18hu (2010 Augusztus 17)

15


----------



## vince18hu (2010 Augusztus 17)

16


----------



## vince18hu (2010 Augusztus 17)

17


----------



## vince18hu (2010 Augusztus 17)

18


----------



## vince18hu (2010 Augusztus 17)

19


----------



## vince18hu (2010 Augusztus 17)

20


----------



## formica (2010 Augusztus 17)

+


----------



## vince18hu (2010 Augusztus 17)

21


----------



## SG13 (2010 Augusztus 17)

19


----------



## SG13 (2010 Augusztus 17)

20


----------



## SG13 (2010 Augusztus 17)

21


----------



## twozok (2010 Augusztus 17)

*szeretnék letölteni*

szeretnék letölteni innen


----------



## twozok (2010 Augusztus 17)

szeretnék letölteni innen


----------



## tdi1 (2010 Augusztus 17)

üdv mindenkinek


----------



## velvet180 (2010 Augusztus 17)

Üdv


----------



## twozok (2010 Augusztus 17)

szeretnék letölteni innen


----------



## gyandika (2010 Augusztus 17)

*Üdv*

Üdvözlök mindenkit!


----------



## gyandika (2010 Augusztus 17)

Most regisztráltam.


----------



## gyandika (2010 Augusztus 17)

Tanítónő vagyok, készülök a tanévkezdésre.


----------



## gyandika (2010 Augusztus 17)

Elnézést mindenkitől, hogy most ilyen rövid mondatokban írok, de próbálom elhasználni a 20 hozzászólást.


----------



## gyandika (2010 Augusztus 17)

Minden évszakban külön dekorációt készítek a tantermem ablakába.


----------



## gyandika (2010 Augusztus 17)

Az elmúlt télen készítettem először filigránok felhasználásával a dekorációt.


----------



## gyandika (2010 Augusztus 17)

Annyira megtetszett nekem is és a gyerekeknek is, hogy tavasszal is ilyen lett a díszítés.


----------



## gyandika (2010 Augusztus 17)

Most pedig lassan itt az ősz, újabb mintákat keresek.


----------



## gyandika (2010 Augusztus 17)

Rákerestem a neten, így találtam ide.


----------



## gyandika (2010 Augusztus 17)

Látom, sok kép van feltéve.


----------



## gyandika (2010 Augusztus 17)

Alig várom, hogy láthassam őket.


----------



## gyandika (2010 Augusztus 17)

Aztán pedig használhassam.


----------



## gyandika (2010 Augusztus 17)

Nekem is van már filigrán gyűjteményem,


----------



## gyandika (2010 Augusztus 17)

tél és tavasz témában,


----------



## gyandika (2010 Augusztus 17)

megosztom majd veletek is,


----------



## gyandika (2010 Augusztus 17)

ha meglesz a 20, ill. eltelik a 48.


----------



## gyandika (2010 Augusztus 17)

Mit is írjak még.


----------



## vasska (2010 Augusztus 17)

Sziasztok!

Én még csak most regisztráltam be és szeretném mihamarabb összegyűjteni a 20 hozzászólásomat , remélem sikerül.


----------



## gyandika (2010 Augusztus 17)

Szeretek minden kreatív alkotással kapcsolatos dolgot.


----------



## gyandika (2010 Augusztus 17)

Talán szakmai "ártalom" is.


----------



## gyandika (2010 Augusztus 17)

Sok időt töltök az alkotással. De sebaj, ez így van rendjén!


----------



## gyandika (2010 Augusztus 17)

Megvan a 20! Viszlát 48 óra múlva! Üdv mindenkinek!


----------



## vasska (2010 Augusztus 17)

Látom elég sokan vagyunk még ezzel akiknek még hiányzik a 20-hoz néhány.


----------



## vasska (2010 Augusztus 17)

Én szeretném mihamarabb összegyűjteni, gondolom más is így van ezzel.


----------



## vasska (2010 Augusztus 17)

Jó, hogy lehet élni ezzel a lehetőséggel így könnyebben sikerül majd.


----------



## zeusz70 (2010 Augusztus 17)

Sziasztok! Minden kezdet nehéz, nekem mindenképp!


----------



## vasska (2010 Augusztus 17)

Ezt szeretném is megköszönni nektek.


----------



## zeusz70 (2010 Augusztus 17)

Most néztük az Eredet c. filmű filmet.
Nagyon jóóóó volt!


----------



## zeusz70 (2010 Augusztus 17)

Én mindenesetre igen


----------



## vasska (2010 Augusztus 17)

Szia Zeusz70 !

Én is így vagyok ezzel és örülök , hogy nem vagyok ezzel egyedül.


----------



## zeusz70 (2010 Augusztus 17)

Kellemes estét mindenkinek!


----------



## zeusz70 (2010 Augusztus 17)

Mi jó csinálsz most vasska?


----------



## vasska (2010 Augusztus 17)

Bocsi, kihagytam egy szót . Ez is mutatja, hogy mennyire igyekszem.


----------



## vasska (2010 Augusztus 17)

Próbálom kigyűjteni a 20 hozzászólásomat.
És te mivel foglalatoskodol?


----------



## zeusz70 (2010 Augusztus 17)

Én is azon vagyok


----------



## zeusz70 (2010 Augusztus 17)

Szeretnék néhány ebook-ot és anélkül nem megy


----------



## vasska (2010 Augusztus 17)

Látom te sem írtad le magadról a regisztrációban, hogy melyik városban élsz.


----------



## vasska (2010 Augusztus 17)

Háta ezzel a levelezgetésünkkel gyorsabban tudunk előrébb jutni.


----------



## vasska (2010 Augusztus 17)

Még szerencse, hogy így ezzel a lehetőséggel gyorsabban elérhetjük a célunkat.


----------



## vasska (2010 Augusztus 17)

Téged milyen téma érdekel.


----------



## vasska (2010 Augusztus 17)

Úgy látom nem vagyok ma formában, mindig kihagyok egy-két betűt.


----------



## arnoar (2010 Augusztus 17)

A valódi Guru nem a kék ég magasságaiban él. Szívünk legmélyén lakik.
Kétszer nem léphetsz ugyanabba a folyóba (Hérakleitosz), de néha egyszer sem (Théna).
Nem létezik a büntetés, csak a felismerés létezik.
A szavaknak ereje van. Ha kimondod őket, már nem vonhatod vissza.
A Föld a virágokkal mosolyog ránk.


----------



## vasska (2010 Augusztus 17)

Még jó, hogy vissza tudom olvasni így tudom magam korrigálni. Bár jobb lenne ha először elolvasnám ami elküldök, akkor nem hibáznék.


----------



## vasska (2010 Augusztus 17)

Kellemes időtöltést a most belépőknek.


----------



## hooliglany (2010 Augusztus 17)

Haligali


----------



## vekati (2010 Augusztus 17)

Lassan járj, tovább érsz.


----------



## vekati (2010 Augusztus 17)

Bátraké a szerencse.


----------



## vekati (2010 Augusztus 17)

Sok jó ember kis helyen is elfér.


----------



## vekati (2010 Augusztus 17)

A szó elszáll...


----------



## bozsemama (2010 Augusztus 17)




----------



## vekati (2010 Augusztus 17)

Tornádó Mezőkövesden?!


----------



## vasska (2010 Augusztus 17)

Ez egy nagyon jó mondás. Ha a szájuk is elfér akkor teljesen egyet is lehet vele érteni.


----------



## vekati (2010 Augusztus 17)

A felhők fölött mindig kék az ég.


----------



## vekati (2010 Augusztus 17)

Minden jó, ha a vége jó.


----------



## vasska (2010 Augusztus 17)

A híradóban láttam az amatőr videó felvételeken én is. Hát mit mondjak elég félelmetes volt látni is, nem hogy átélni az ott lakóknak.


----------



## vasska (2010 Augusztus 17)

Látom neked ez már tényleg jó lett.


----------



## vasska (2010 Augusztus 17)

Már én is a vége felé járok.


----------



## vasska (2010 Augusztus 17)

Kellemes időtöltést mindenkinek.


----------



## gombis (2010 Augusztus 17)

Ma a Balatonban fürödtünk, nagyon kellenes volt a víz 
Üdv Mindenkinek,
gombis


----------



## munyusbaba (2010 Augusztus 17)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg




hello mindenki


----------



## munyusbaba (2010 Augusztus 17)

1valaky írta:


> szuper vagykiss




 helloka


----------



## bogdanandreea (2010 Augusztus 17)

vegre


----------



## bogdanandreea (2010 Augusztus 17)

mar kezdett fajni a fejm


----------



## bogdanandreea (2010 Augusztus 17)

mert ez az ablak amibe most irok nekem eddig nem ment


----------



## bogdanandreea (2010 Augusztus 17)

es akkor ujra regisztraltam


----------



## bogdanandreea (2010 Augusztus 17)

de azelott majd hulyet kaptam


----------



## bogdanandreea (2010 Augusztus 17)

mert a baratnom jelszavaval minden rendben ment


----------



## bogdanandreea (2010 Augusztus 17)

de ha en jelentkeztem be akkor az ablakocska tunt el


----------



## bogdanandreea (2010 Augusztus 17)

most sem ertem miert


----------



## bogdanandreea (2010 Augusztus 17)

es regisztralt tag vagyok mar majustol, a masik nevemmel bogdanandrea


----------



## bogdanandreea (2010 Augusztus 17)

csak nem kuldtem akkor a 20 uzit


----------



## bogdanandreea (2010 Augusztus 17)

na ejtsuk itt a temat


----------



## bogdanandreea (2010 Augusztus 17)

12


----------



## bogdanandreea (2010 Augusztus 17)

varom a 48 orat


----------



## bogdanandreea (2010 Augusztus 17)

1415


----------



## bogdanandreea (2010 Augusztus 17)

15


----------



## bogdanandreea (2010 Augusztus 17)

16


----------



## bogdanandreea (2010 Augusztus 17)

17


----------



## rodrigez (2010 Augusztus 17)

én itt vagyok


----------



## rodrigez (2010 Augusztus 17)

még mindig


----------



## bogdanandreea (2010 Augusztus 17)

18


----------



## rodrigez (2010 Augusztus 17)

de hosszan telik az idő


----------



## bogdanandreea (2010 Augusztus 17)

19


----------



## rodrigez (2010 Augusztus 17)

Jó az élet itt Budapesten


----------



## rodrigez (2010 Augusztus 17)

hali


----------



## bogdanandreea (2010 Augusztus 17)

sikerult


----------



## rodrigez (2010 Augusztus 17)

hát ez nem igaz


----------



## rodrigez (2010 Augusztus 17)

még mindig nincs meg


----------



## rodrigez (2010 Augusztus 17)

nem tudtam hogy a 20 ennyire sok


----------



## rodrigez (2010 Augusztus 17)

valaki csináljon már valamit


----------



## rodrigez (2010 Augusztus 17)

vagy inkább ne


----------



## rodrigez (2010 Augusztus 17)

ez a fórum...


----------



## rodrigez (2010 Augusztus 17)

na jó


----------



## rodrigez (2010 Augusztus 17)

lassan feladom


----------



## rodrigez (2010 Augusztus 17)

tölteni akarok


----------



## rodrigez (2010 Augusztus 17)

ingyé


----------



## Nocebo (2010 Augusztus 17)

hi all


----------



## Nocebo (2010 Augusztus 17)

hi all 1


----------



## Nocebo (2010 Augusztus 17)

hi all2


----------



## Nocebo (2010 Augusztus 17)

hi all3


----------



## Nocebo (2010 Augusztus 17)

hi all4


----------



## Nocebo (2010 Augusztus 17)

hi all5


----------



## Nocebo (2010 Augusztus 17)

hi all6


----------



## daveszka (2010 Augusztus 17)

*1*

1


----------



## daveszka (2010 Augusztus 17)

*2*

2


----------



## daveszka (2010 Augusztus 17)

3


----------



## daveszka (2010 Augusztus 17)

4


----------



## daveszka (2010 Augusztus 18)

*5*

5


----------



## daveszka (2010 Augusztus 18)

6


----------



## Nocebo (2010 Augusztus 18)

hi all7


----------



## Nocebo (2010 Augusztus 18)

hi all8


----------



## daveszka (2010 Augusztus 18)

7


----------



## daveszka (2010 Augusztus 18)

8


----------



## daveszka (2010 Augusztus 18)

nemértem a lényegét ennek a 20 hozzszólásnak ha így meg lehet csinálni...


----------



## daveszka (2010 Augusztus 18)

10


----------



## daveszka (2010 Augusztus 18)

11


----------



## daveszka (2010 Augusztus 18)

de már megvan a 20 hozzászólásod


----------



## daveszka (2010 Augusztus 18)

kurvasok kell.


----------



## daveszka (2010 Augusztus 18)

14


----------



## daveszka (2010 Augusztus 18)

15


----------



## daveszka (2010 Augusztus 18)

16


----------



## daveszka (2010 Augusztus 18)

17


----------



## daveszka (2010 Augusztus 18)

18


----------



## daveszka (2010 Augusztus 18)

19


----------



## daveszka (2010 Augusztus 18)

20


----------



## Nocebo (2010 Augusztus 18)

hi all9


----------



## Estarion (2010 Augusztus 18)

Üdvözlet mindenkinek


----------



## caporal (2010 Augusztus 18)

Helló Kanada, Helló világ!


----------



## caporal (2010 Augusztus 18)

márcsak 14


----------



## caporal (2010 Augusztus 18)

tizenhárom aradi


----------



## caporal (2010 Augusztus 18)

tizenkét pont


----------



## Janeth (2010 Augusztus 18)

szevasztok


----------



## caporal (2010 Augusztus 18)

tizenegy perc


----------



## caporal (2010 Augusztus 18)

tízparancsolat


----------



## caporal (2010 Augusztus 18)

Nine


----------



## caporal (2010 Augusztus 18)

nyolc óra munka


----------



## caporal (2010 Augusztus 18)

hét törpe


----------



## caporal (2010 Augusztus 18)

hat lépés távolság


----------



## caporal (2010 Augusztus 18)

öt éves terv


----------



## caporal (2010 Augusztus 18)

négy elem


----------



## caporal (2010 Augusztus 18)

háromszék


----------



## caporal (2010 Augusztus 18)

két kerék


----------



## caporal (2010 Augusztus 18)

Egy Gyűrű


----------



## caporal (2010 Augusztus 18)

final


----------



## caporal (2010 Augusztus 18)

na!


----------



## Jevge (2010 Augusztus 18)

Hmm 1


----------



## Jevge (2010 Augusztus 18)

2


----------



## Jevge (2010 Augusztus 18)

3


----------



## Jevge (2010 Augusztus 18)

4


----------



## Jevge (2010 Augusztus 18)

5


----------



## Jevge (2010 Augusztus 18)

6


----------



## Jevge (2010 Augusztus 18)

7


----------



## Jevge (2010 Augusztus 18)

8


----------



## Jevge (2010 Augusztus 18)

9


----------



## Jevge (2010 Augusztus 18)

hűha, 10


----------



## Jevge (2010 Augusztus 18)

Kérjük, próbáld újra *11* másodperc elteltével...


----------



## Jevge (2010 Augusztus 18)

-8


----------



## Jevge (2010 Augusztus 18)

-7


----------



## Jevge (2010 Augusztus 18)

-6


----------



## Jevge (2010 Augusztus 18)

-5


----------



## Jevge (2010 Augusztus 18)

-4


----------



## Jevge (2010 Augusztus 18)

-3


----------



## Jevge (2010 Augusztus 18)

-2


----------



## Jevge (2010 Augusztus 18)

-1


----------



## Jevge (2010 Augusztus 18)

Aztaaaa, 20


----------



## Jevge (2010 Augusztus 18)

és még egy ráadás


----------



## formica (2010 Augusztus 18)

cathy222 írta:


> Gyanús nekem, hogy te nem is pasiból vagy.



...fehér holló


----------



## Juditova (2010 Augusztus 18)

Még nem vagyok állandó tag, de már várom, hogy az legyek,


----------



## zeusz70 (2010 Augusztus 18)

Sziasztok!


----------



## zeusz70 (2010 Augusztus 18)

Hajrá!


----------



## zeusz70 (2010 Augusztus 18)

10 szendvics kellene


----------



## zeusz70 (2010 Augusztus 18)

hosszú kirándulás lesz a hegyekbe


----------



## zeusz70 (2010 Augusztus 18)

veszek egy fél dinnyét is


----------



## zeusz70 (2010 Augusztus 18)

mikor jön már Konci??????


----------



## zeusz70 (2010 Augusztus 18)

halodik a notebook


----------



## zeusz70 (2010 Augusztus 18)

kellene valami lista, mert idő zavarba kerültem a héen


----------



## zeusz70 (2010 Augusztus 18)

este mozi lesz


----------



## zeusz70 (2010 Augusztus 18)

végre kisütött a nap is


----------



## zeusz70 (2010 Augusztus 18)

egyedül nehééééééz


----------



## zeusz70 (2010 Augusztus 18)

lassan a végére érek


----------



## zeusz70 (2010 Augusztus 18)

na itt is van


----------



## Vogelmeister (2010 Augusztus 18)

sziasztok!


----------



## Vogelmeister (2010 Augusztus 18)

másfél év után újra itt...


----------



## Nocebo (2010 Augusztus 18)

1


----------



## gezabela0 (2010 Augusztus 18)

Van itt valaki?


----------



## gezabela0 (2010 Augusztus 18)

Lehet, hogy itt vagyok?


----------



## gezabela0 (2010 Augusztus 18)

Ki az a én?


----------



## gezabela0 (2010 Augusztus 18)

Grimaszoljunk


----------



## gezabela0 (2010 Augusztus 18)

Mosoly


----------



## gezabela0 (2010 Augusztus 18)

Puszikiss


----------



## gezabela0 (2010 Augusztus 18)

Gondolom


----------



## gezabela0 (2010 Augusztus 18)

Lepke:55:


----------



## gezabela0 (2010 Augusztus 18)

Ezt ismerem:33:


----------



## gezabela0 (2010 Augusztus 18)

Vimesdoboz:33:


----------



## gezabela0 (2010 Augusztus 18)

Red:33:


----------



## gezabela0 (2010 Augusztus 18)

Red Devil:33:


----------



## gezabela0 (2010 Augusztus 18)

Ördög:33:


----------



## gezabela0 (2010 Augusztus 18)

Vörös Ördög:33:


----------



## gezabela0 (2010 Augusztus 18)

Mu:33:


----------



## gezabela0 (2010 Augusztus 18)

Manchester:33:


----------



## gezabela0 (2010 Augusztus 18)

Manutd:33:


----------



## gezabela0 (2010 Augusztus 18)

United:33:


----------



## gezabela0 (2010 Augusztus 18)

Múúúúú:33:


----------



## gezabela0 (2010 Augusztus 18)

One United:33:


----------



## gezabela0 (2010 Augusztus 18)

Sugár:6:


----------



## littlecica (2010 Augusztus 18)

cya


----------



## littlecica (2010 Augusztus 18)

vennék 1 házat


----------



## littlecica (2010 Augusztus 18)

időgép


----------



## littlecica (2010 Augusztus 18)

1 leves


----------



## zolcsifiu (2010 Augusztus 18)

hello már csak 19 keelllllll


----------



## zolcsifiu (2010 Augusztus 18)

nekem a mobilmánia ez a mánia albuma kellene de még egy csomó hozzászólás kell


----------



## littlecica (2010 Augusztus 18)

barbie ujsag


----------



## littlecica (2010 Augusztus 18)

abigél


----------



## littlecica (2010 Augusztus 18)

nagyoncépek


----------



## littlecica (2010 Augusztus 18)

hello kittyseket tudna valakifeltenni?


----------



## jcash (2010 Augusztus 18)




----------



## jcash (2010 Augusztus 18)




----------



## jcash (2010 Augusztus 18)




----------



## jcash (2010 Augusztus 18)




----------



## jcash (2010 Augusztus 18)




----------



## jcash (2010 Augusztus 18)




----------



## jcash (2010 Augusztus 18)




----------



## jcash (2010 Augusztus 18)




----------



## jcash (2010 Augusztus 18)




----------



## jcash (2010 Augusztus 18)




----------



## jcash (2010 Augusztus 18)

:


----------



## jcash (2010 Augusztus 18)




----------



## jcash (2010 Augusztus 18)




----------



## jcash (2010 Augusztus 18)




----------



## jcash (2010 Augusztus 18)




----------



## jcash (2010 Augusztus 18)




----------



## jcash (2010 Augusztus 18)




----------



## jcash (2010 Augusztus 18)




----------



## jcash (2010 Augusztus 18)




----------



## jcash (2010 Augusztus 18)




----------



## jcash (2010 Augusztus 18)

Működik?


----------



## daltimi (2010 Augusztus 18)

szioka


----------



## daltimi (2010 Augusztus 18)

koszi ezt a lehetoseget


----------



## tigramka (2010 Augusztus 18)

megvolt a 20 mégsem enged letölteni.....ez a 21.


----------



## daltimi (2010 Augusztus 18)

1


----------



## daltimi (2010 Augusztus 18)

2


----------



## daltimi (2010 Augusztus 18)

3


----------



## daltimi (2010 Augusztus 18)

4 uzenet


----------



## daltimi (2010 Augusztus 18)

ezt most tenyleg vegig kell csinalni?


----------



## daltimi (2010 Augusztus 18)

8 uzenetnel tartok


----------



## daltimi (2010 Augusztus 18)

kovetkezik a 9


----------



## daltimi (2010 Augusztus 18)

fele megvan


----------



## daltimi (2010 Augusztus 18)

vert izzadok


----------



## daltimi (2010 Augusztus 18)

valaki ezt jokedvvel tudna csinalni?


----------



## daltimi (2010 Augusztus 18)

13..nem adom fel


----------



## daltimi (2010 Augusztus 18)

14 .zsortolodos monolog


----------



## daltimi (2010 Augusztus 18)

15 letoltesert teszem...


----------



## daltimi (2010 Augusztus 18)

16.agyhullam


----------



## daltimi (2010 Augusztus 18)

17 tojashej


----------



## daltimi (2010 Augusztus 18)

18 vad hazinyul


----------



## daltimi (2010 Augusztus 18)

19 utolso elotti


----------



## daltimi (2010 Augusztus 18)

20 megvaaaan


----------



## pdavidx (2010 Augusztus 18)

*hi*

hali!
Szeretnek 20 hozzaszolast elerni akkor... 1


----------



## Wasker (2010 Augusztus 18)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


egy


----------



## pdavidx (2010 Augusztus 18)

*h*

ez a masodik


----------



## Wasker (2010 Augusztus 18)

kettő


----------



## Wasker (2010 Augusztus 18)

három


----------



## pdavidx (2010 Augusztus 18)

*3*

harom, 3


----------



## Wasker (2010 Augusztus 18)

négy


----------



## pdavidx (2010 Augusztus 18)

*4*

negy


----------



## Wasker (2010 Augusztus 18)

öt


----------



## pdavidx (2010 Augusztus 18)

*5*

ot


----------



## Wasker (2010 Augusztus 18)

hat


----------



## pdavidx (2010 Augusztus 18)

*f*

arrr arrr


----------



## Wasker (2010 Augusztus 18)

hét


----------



## Wasker (2010 Augusztus 18)

nyolc


----------



## pdavidx (2010 Augusztus 18)

*s*

szevasz wasker, latom ugyanaz a szisztemank


----------



## Wasker (2010 Augusztus 18)

tíz


----------



## pdavidx (2010 Augusztus 18)

*fr*

haha


----------



## pdavidx (2010 Augusztus 18)

*gy*

11


----------



## Wasker (2010 Augusztus 18)

igen. 20-ig számolok.
11


----------



## pdavidx (2010 Augusztus 18)

*12*

12


----------



## pdavidx (2010 Augusztus 18)

*13*

123


----------



## Wasker (2010 Augusztus 18)

fej fej mellett 
12


----------



## pdavidx (2010 Augusztus 18)

*14*

14


----------



## Wasker (2010 Augusztus 18)

13


----------



## Wasker (2010 Augusztus 18)

14


----------



## pdavidx (2010 Augusztus 18)

**

15 kettovel megyek


----------



## Wasker (2010 Augusztus 18)

már 15!!!!


----------



## pdavidx (2010 Augusztus 18)

*16*

16


----------



## Wasker (2010 Augusztus 18)

tizenhat


----------



## szabandi10 (2010 Augusztus 18)

5


----------



## pdavidx (2010 Augusztus 18)

*17*

17 azta, lassabb a netem


----------



## szabandi10 (2010 Augusztus 18)

6


----------



## Wasker (2010 Augusztus 18)

17


----------



## pdavidx (2010 Augusztus 18)

*18*

18...


----------



## szabandi10 (2010 Augusztus 18)

7


----------



## Wasker (2010 Augusztus 18)

18


----------



## pdavidx (2010 Augusztus 18)

*19*

19


----------



## szabandi10 (2010 Augusztus 18)

hú de gyorsan megy 8.


----------



## Wasker (2010 Augusztus 18)

19 (mindjárt 20!)


----------



## pdavidx (2010 Augusztus 18)

*20*

20 yess! winner


----------



## szabandi10 (2010 Augusztus 18)

ez 9


----------



## Wasker (2010 Augusztus 18)

Húsz


----------



## szabandi10 (2010 Augusztus 18)

10


----------



## pdavidx (2010 Augusztus 18)

*g*

jo verseny volt!


----------



## Wasker (2010 Augusztus 18)

+1 a tuti miatt


----------



## szabandi10 (2010 Augusztus 18)

11


----------



## szabandi10 (2010 Augusztus 18)

mikor érlek utol 12


----------



## szabandi10 (2010 Augusztus 18)

hu-hu 13


----------



## szabandi10 (2010 Augusztus 18)

ez már 14 - egyedül maradtam?


----------



## szabandi10 (2010 Augusztus 18)

15


----------



## szabandi10 (2010 Augusztus 18)

16


----------



## szabandi10 (2010 Augusztus 18)

ez már nem hiszem el, 17


----------



## szabandi10 (2010 Augusztus 18)

18


----------



## szabandi10 (2010 Augusztus 18)

19


----------



## szabandi10 (2010 Augusztus 18)

20


----------



## szabandi10 (2010 Augusztus 18)

ráadás


----------



## szabandi10 (2010 Augusztus 18)

mennyi van még?


----------



## valaki2007 (2010 Augusztus 18)

Üdvözlet mindenkit Szlovákiából! Köszönöm mégegyszer a lehetőséget!


----------



## BARBÓCZ ANIKÓ (2010 Augusztus 18)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


----------



## dingokukac (2010 Augusztus 18)

kopkop


----------



## zara542 (2010 Augusztus 18)

helló!


----------



## zara542 (2010 Augusztus 18)

Van itt valaki??


----------



## zara542 (2010 Augusztus 18)




----------



## zara542 (2010 Augusztus 18)

Ez egy értelemes hozzászólás


----------



## zara542 (2010 Augusztus 18)

Ez is


----------



## zara542 (2010 Augusztus 18)

8?


----------



## zara542 (2010 Augusztus 18)

9


----------



## zara542 (2010 Augusztus 18)

Tíz


----------



## zara542 (2010 Augusztus 18)

11


----------



## zara542 (2010 Augusztus 18)

12


----------



## zara542 (2010 Augusztus 18)

13


----------



## zara542 (2010 Augusztus 18)

14


----------



## zara542 (2010 Augusztus 18)

15


----------



## zara542 (2010 Augusztus 18)

16


----------



## zara542 (2010 Augusztus 18)

17


----------



## zara542 (2010 Augusztus 18)

17.


----------



## zara542 (2010 Augusztus 18)

18.


----------



## zara542 (2010 Augusztus 18)

19.


----------



## zara542 (2010 Augusztus 18)

20.


----------



## margó71 (2010 Augusztus 18)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


 Sziasztok!
Köszönöm!


----------



## biuska8912 (2010 Augusztus 18)

jók ezek a zenék.


----------



## margó71 (2010 Augusztus 18)

1


----------



## margó71 (2010 Augusztus 18)

2


----------



## biuska8912 (2010 Augusztus 18)

jó ez az oldal, sok mindent megtalálni itt..


----------



## margó71 (2010 Augusztus 18)

3


----------



## margó71 (2010 Augusztus 18)

4


----------



## margó71 (2010 Augusztus 18)

5


----------



## margó71 (2010 Augusztus 18)

6


----------



## margó71 (2010 Augusztus 18)

7


----------



## margó71 (2010 Augusztus 18)

8


----------



## margó71 (2010 Augusztus 18)

9


----------



## margó71 (2010 Augusztus 18)

10


----------



## margó71 (2010 Augusztus 18)

11


----------



## margó71 (2010 Augusztus 18)

12


----------



## biuska8912 (2010 Augusztus 18)

hh


----------



## margó71 (2010 Augusztus 18)

13


----------



## biuska8912 (2010 Augusztus 18)

nn


----------



## margó71 (2010 Augusztus 18)

14


----------



## biuska8912 (2010 Augusztus 18)

.


----------



## margó71 (2010 Augusztus 18)

15


----------



## margó71 (2010 Augusztus 18)

16


----------



## biuska8912 (2010 Augusztus 18)

sztem olyan kevés magyar film jó


----------



## margó71 (2010 Augusztus 18)

17


----------



## margó71 (2010 Augusztus 18)

18


----------



## margó71 (2010 Augusztus 18)

19


----------



## margó71 (2010 Augusztus 18)

20


----------



## biuska8912 (2010 Augusztus 18)

bgh


----------



## biuska8912 (2010 Augusztus 18)

jj


----------



## biuska8912 (2010 Augusztus 18)

én a lány a pincében cimű könyvet olvasom, sztem nagyon jó, érdemes elolvasni.


----------



## edytan (2010 Augusztus 18)




----------



## biuska8912 (2010 Augusztus 18)

na ide majd vissza nézek később, letölteni..


----------



## edytan (2010 Augusztus 18)

Haszno gyűjtemény.Köszönjük.


----------



## biuska8912 (2010 Augusztus 18)

ez jó


----------



## freonix (2010 Augusztus 18)

Hello


----------



## Nocebo (2010 Augusztus 18)

2


----------



## Nocebo (2010 Augusztus 18)

13


----------



## Nocebo (2010 Augusztus 18)

14


----------



## edytan (2010 Augusztus 18)

Egyik szebb, mint a másik!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## szisz4 (2010 Augusztus 18)

*hozzászólás*

001


----------



## szisz4 (2010 Augusztus 18)

*002*

002


----------



## szisz4 (2010 Augusztus 18)

003


----------



## szisz4 (2010 Augusztus 18)

004


----------



## szisz4 (2010 Augusztus 18)

007


----------



## szisz4 (2010 Augusztus 18)

005


----------



## szisz4 (2010 Augusztus 18)

006


----------



## szisz4 (2010 Augusztus 18)

008


----------



## szisz4 (2010 Augusztus 18)

009


----------



## szisz4 (2010 Augusztus 18)

010


----------



## szisz4 (2010 Augusztus 18)

011


----------



## szisz4 (2010 Augusztus 18)

012


----------



## szisz4 (2010 Augusztus 18)

013


----------



## gombis (2010 Augusztus 18)

Üdvözlet Mindenkinek!
Ma Pest környékén is csodálatos idő van.
Nem kánikula, de kellemes meleg.


----------



## szisz4 (2010 Augusztus 18)

014


----------



## szisz4 (2010 Augusztus 18)

015


----------



## szisz4 (2010 Augusztus 18)

016


----------



## szisz4 (2010 Augusztus 18)

017


----------



## szisz4 (2010 Augusztus 18)

018


----------



## szisz4 (2010 Augusztus 18)

019


----------



## szisz4 (2010 Augusztus 18)

020


----------



## edytan (2010 Augusztus 18)

Nagyon jó az oldal.


----------



## gombis (2010 Augusztus 18)

Ide is elküldtek, mert új vagyok :sad:


----------



## Savas (2010 Augusztus 18)

Üdvözlök mindenkit csonka honból!

1


----------



## selene (2010 Augusztus 18)

pálinkás szépjóreggelt


----------



## codmovie (2010 Augusztus 18)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


eterte


----------



## LordRadi (2010 Augusztus 18)

_Minden ember,_
_minden apró mozzanat_
_életedbe úgy került, hogy_
_magad vontad oda._
_Az pedig,_
_hogy most mit kezdesz velük,_
_rajtad áll._


----------



## cassini (2010 Augusztus 18)

*menü*

ma


----------



## cassini (2010 Augusztus 18)

*menü*

nem


----------



## cassini (2010 Augusztus 18)

*menü*

tudom


----------



## cassini (2010 Augusztus 18)

*menü*

hogy


----------



## cassini (2010 Augusztus 18)

*menü*

mi


----------



## cassini (2010 Augusztus 18)

*menü*

volt


----------



## cassini (2010 Augusztus 18)

*menü*

mert


----------



## cassini (2010 Augusztus 18)

*menü*

otthon?


----------



## cassini (2010 Augusztus 18)

*menü*

azt


----------



## cassini (2010 Augusztus 18)

*menü*

nem


----------



## cassini (2010 Augusztus 18)

*menü*

tudom


----------



## cassini (2010 Augusztus 18)

*menü*

hisz


----------



## Paraatesz (2010 Augusztus 18)

Mééég mindééég keresem..

Delta (avagy Dinamit) - Diána
és 
Korda - Reptér dalok alapjait. HELP MEEE 

Esetleg még lehetne-e a Modern Talking - Lady Lay -t ??? (jöhet privátban is )
üdv ALL


----------



## cassini (2010 Augusztus 18)

*menü*

szó


----------



## bogdanandrea (2010 Augusztus 18)

1


----------



## bogdanandrea (2010 Augusztus 18)

2


----------



## bogdanandrea (2010 Augusztus 18)

3


----------



## bogdanandrea (2010 Augusztus 18)

4


----------



## bogdanandrea (2010 Augusztus 18)

5


----------



## bogdanandrea (2010 Augusztus 18)

6


----------



## bogdanandrea (2010 Augusztus 18)

7


----------



## bogdanandrea (2010 Augusztus 18)

8


----------



## bogdanandrea (2010 Augusztus 18)

9


----------



## bogdanandrea (2010 Augusztus 18)

10


----------



## bogdanandrea (2010 Augusztus 18)

11


----------



## bogdanandrea (2010 Augusztus 18)

12


----------



## bogdanandrea (2010 Augusztus 18)

13


----------



## bogdanandrea (2010 Augusztus 18)

14


----------



## bogdanandrea (2010 Augusztus 18)

15


----------



## bogdanandrea (2010 Augusztus 18)

16


----------



## bogdanandrea (2010 Augusztus 18)

17


----------



## bogdanandrea (2010 Augusztus 18)

18


----------



## bogdanandrea (2010 Augusztus 18)

19


----------



## bogdanandrea (2010 Augusztus 18)

2ö


----------



## devility (2010 Augusztus 18)

**

Köszi szépen a lehetőséget! nagyon örülök ennek a fórumnak


----------



## devility (2010 Augusztus 18)

szep idézet


----------



## devility (2010 Augusztus 18)

3


----------



## devility (2010 Augusztus 18)

4


----------



## devility (2010 Augusztus 18)

5


----------



## devility (2010 Augusztus 18)

6


----------



## devility (2010 Augusztus 18)

7


----------



## devility (2010 Augusztus 18)

8


----------



## devility (2010 Augusztus 18)

9


----------



## devility (2010 Augusztus 18)

10


----------



## devility (2010 Augusztus 18)

11


----------



## devility (2010 Augusztus 18)

asdasdasd


----------



## devility (2010 Augusztus 18)

asdasd


----------



## devility (2010 Augusztus 18)

asdsad21313


----------



## devility (2010 Augusztus 18)

123123


----------



## devility (2010 Augusztus 18)

asdad


----------



## devility (2010 Augusztus 18)

e123123


----------



## devility (2010 Augusztus 18)

12312ds ad as


----------



## devility (2010 Augusztus 18)

23 sdaas


----------



## devility (2010 Augusztus 18)

200000000000000


----------



## devility (2010 Augusztus 18)

21111


----------



## balazsboglarka (2010 Augusztus 18)

Aki egyedül van, annak mindig igaza van.


----------



## balazsboglarka (2010 Augusztus 18)

Mint két gálya éjnek tengerén,
de a célunk már más, arra mész te, s erre én!
Épp csak összesodort az ár,
de a sors az elválaszt már -
mondd, miért sápadt így el bennünk a fény?


----------



## balazsboglarka (2010 Augusztus 18)

A legbölcsebb ember is húzza meg magát szerényen. Mert miből áll a nagy bölcsessége? Talán abból, hogy legfeljebb egy félrőffel tovább lát a másiknál, a közönséges eszûnél, egy félrőffel, egy olyan horizontba, amely egy billió mérföldre terjed. Az egész mély látás csak egy valamivel kisebb vakság. Hát érdemes ezért a csekélységért annyi hûhót csinálni? Szétosztályozni az embereket, hogy ezek az okosak, emezek a nem okosak, azok a bolondok, mintha a mákszemeket szétraknák: kis mákszemek, nagy mákszemek.


----------



## balazsboglarka (2010 Augusztus 18)

Hiába szeretek,
Hiába szeretett,
Sohasem gyógyul a seb.
Jöhet új szerelem,
Ugyanazt keresem,
Valahogy semmi se szebb,
Mint az a pillanat,
Amikor megragadt
Szívem a szíved falán.
Sugarloaf


----------



## balazsboglarka (2010 Augusztus 18)

Az embernek hinnie kell másokban, hogy magában hihessen. Az embernek szeretnie kell valakit vagy valamit áldozatkész szeretettel, hogy önbecsülése tétlen önszeretetté ne fajuljon.
Hekler Antal


----------



## balazsboglarka (2010 Augusztus 18)

Madárnak fészek, póknak háló, embernek barátság.
William Blake


----------



## balazsboglarka (2010 Augusztus 18)

Én mondom, barátom, hogy a gyakorlásnak hosszú időre van szüksége, s végtére aztán természetünkké válik.
Euénosz


----------



## balazsboglarka (2010 Augusztus 18)

Nem a zuhanástól félek... attól félek, amikor vége.
Neil Gaiman


----------



## balazsboglarka (2010 Augusztus 18)

A józanságnak az az előnye, hogy az ember értékelni tudja azt, amije van. Képes élvezni a pillanatot.
Nora Roberts


----------



## balazsboglarka (2010 Augusztus 18)

Az a pénz, amely a tiéd, a szabadságod eszköze, míg az a pénz, amelyet hajszolsz, a szolgájává tesz.
Jean-Jacques Rousseau


----------



## balazsboglarka (2010 Augusztus 18)

A szeretet azzal mérhető, hogy valaki méricskélés nélkül szeret-e.
Szent Ágoston


----------



## balazsboglarka (2010 Augusztus 18)

Filmekben élsz, és arra vágysz,
Olyan legyél, mint ők, a szereplők,
Akik eljátsszák helyetted azt, hogy élsz.
Replika


----------



## balazsboglarka (2010 Augusztus 18)

Csodáltam őt, s olyan bájakkal ruháztam föl, melyek igazában nem is voltak meg benne.
Honoré de Balzac


----------



## balazsboglarka (2010 Augusztus 18)

Az emberi faj Istentől való félelme megszûnt. Meg is kapta érte azután a büntetését; hiszen önmagától kezdett félni, életre hívta a fantasztikumot, most pedig saját képzeletének e teremtményétől reszket.
Sören Kierkegaard


----------



## balazsboglarka (2010 Augusztus 18)

Mert a gyávák az élet elvesztését tekintik a legfőbb rossznak, míg a nagy lelkek a legkevesebbre becsülik és inkább ezerszer is eldobnák azt, semhogy kudarcot valljanak és ne érjék el a célt, melyet maguk elé kitûztek.
Francis William Bain


----------



## balazsboglarka (2010 Augusztus 18)

Ne okozz nekem túl sok fájdalmat, ha nem igazán szükséges, és ments meg attól, hogy én valaha is fájdalmat okozzak neked!
Antoine de Saint-Exupéry


----------



## balazsboglarka (2010 Augusztus 18)

Már tudom, hogy érhetek el sok mindent. Mindig tenni kell valamit, nem pedig tehetetlenül üldögélni!
Thomas Brezina


----------



## ahoss (2010 Augusztus 18)

1


----------



## ahoss (2010 Augusztus 18)

2


----------



## ahoss (2010 Augusztus 18)

3


----------



## ahoss (2010 Augusztus 18)

4


----------



## ahoss (2010 Augusztus 18)

5


----------



## ahoss (2010 Augusztus 18)

6


----------



## ahoss (2010 Augusztus 18)

7


----------



## ahoss (2010 Augusztus 18)

8


----------



## ahoss (2010 Augusztus 18)

9


----------



## ahoss (2010 Augusztus 18)

10


----------



## ahoss (2010 Augusztus 18)

11


----------



## ahoss (2010 Augusztus 18)

12


----------



## ahoss (2010 Augusztus 18)

13


----------



## ahoss (2010 Augusztus 18)

14


----------



## ahoss (2010 Augusztus 18)

15


----------



## ahoss (2010 Augusztus 18)

16


----------



## ahoss (2010 Augusztus 18)

17


----------



## ahoss (2010 Augusztus 18)

18


----------



## ahoss (2010 Augusztus 18)

19


----------



## ahoss (2010 Augusztus 18)

20


----------



## lbetty (2010 Augusztus 18)

Sziasztok! Mindenkinek kellemes időtöltést kívánok!
Betty


----------



## lbetty (2010 Augusztus 18)

Üdvözlet Szolnokról!


----------



## lbetty (2010 Augusztus 18)

Van még esetleg valaki innen rajtam kívül?


----------



## lbetty (2010 Augusztus 18)

Véletlen találtam erre az oldalra....


----------



## lbetty (2010 Augusztus 18)

... és mivel 20 hozzászólás kell....


----------



## lbetty (2010 Augusztus 18)

... így most gyűjtöm Őket.


----------



## lbetty (2010 Augusztus 18)

Természetesen szívesen beszélgetnék is...


----------



## lbetty (2010 Augusztus 18)

Nem csak magammal. )


----------



## lbetty (2010 Augusztus 18)

Bár láttam, volt aki csak számokat írt... )


----------



## lbetty (2010 Augusztus 18)

Ami nem is rossz ötlet, ...


----------



## lbetty (2010 Augusztus 18)

... mert úgy legalább lehet tudni, hogy épp hol tart az ember.


----------



## lbetty (2010 Augusztus 18)

Vagy túl gyorsan írok, vagy túl keveset, de mindig benne maradok a 20 mp-ben


----------



## lbetty (2010 Augusztus 18)

Ahogy idekerültem a fórumra, és olvastam a feltételeket,...


----------



## lbetty (2010 Augusztus 18)

Láttam, hogy van valami megköszönési lehetőség...


----------



## lbetty (2010 Augusztus 18)

Akkor azt hittem, hogy az is beleszámít a 20-ba


----------



## lbetty (2010 Augusztus 18)

Bár még nem tudom, hogy így van-e, azért inkább összegyűjtöm itt...


----------



## lbetty (2010 Augusztus 18)

Most látom, hogy kiírja itt oldalt, ...


----------



## lbetty (2010 Augusztus 18)

Hogy most ez már a 18. üzenetem lesz. Vagyis nem ezt írja, hanem az épp aktuális üzenet számát.


----------



## lbetty (2010 Augusztus 18)

Végülis már csak egy kell. )


----------



## lbetty (2010 Augusztus 18)

És ezzel meg is volna a 20.
Ettől függetlenül még beszélgethetünk is, ha van valakinek kedve, de ma már nem sokáig leszek.  Néha benézek, ennyi voltam mára. 
További szép estét!
(Egyáltalán olvassa ezt valaki, vagy csak a 20 hsz összegyűjtésére van?)


----------



## pzsolti (2010 Augusztus 18)

*HAhó*

Üdv.


----------



## pzsolti (2010 Augusztus 18)

Igen, van aki olvassa


----------



## pzsolti (2010 Augusztus 18)

mindenestre érdekes időtöltés


----------



## pzsolti (2010 Augusztus 18)

elvan vele az ember


----------



## pzsolti (2010 Augusztus 18)

gyűlik, gyűlik a hozzászólás


----------



## pzsolti (2010 Augusztus 18)

azért jó arcz volt aki megcsinálta a topicot!


----------



## pzsolti (2010 Augusztus 18)

de ezt a szabályt ki találta ki amúgy?


----------



## pzsolti (2010 Augusztus 18)

gyűűlik, gyűűlik..


----------



## pzsolti (2010 Augusztus 18)

mi a különbség vajon az állandó tag és a tag között?


----------



## pzsolti (2010 Augusztus 18)

na mind1


----------



## vaadri81 (2010 Augusztus 18)




----------



## pzsolti (2010 Augusztus 18)

hohohóóóó


----------



## pzsolti (2010 Augusztus 18)

folytatódik a gyűjtögetés!


----------



## pzsolti (2010 Augusztus 18)

de szépen haladunk!


----------



## vaadri81 (2010 Augusztus 18)

[FONT=&quot]„Két nő lakik bennem: az egyik meg akar ismerni minden kalandot, át akar élni minden örömet és szenvedélyt, a másik viszont hétköznapi életet szeretne, biztonságot, nyugalmat, boldog családot. Én vagyok a háziasszony és a szajha, két lélek egy testben, akik egymás ellen harcolnak."
-Paulo Coelho-[/FONT]


----------



## pzsolti (2010 Augusztus 18)

egyre közelebb a cééél!


----------



## vaadri81 (2010 Augusztus 18)

Szörnyethalnál ha leesnél az EGOdról az IQdra


----------



## pzsolti (2010 Augusztus 18)

mindjárt meg is vagyunk!


----------



## krisztaaa (2010 Augusztus 18)

*üdv*

heloo


----------



## vaadri81 (2010 Augusztus 18)

" A lehetetlen és a lehetséges közt csak az a különbség, hogy melyikben hiszel. " 

Shakespeare[FONT=&quot][/FONT]


----------



## krisztaaa (2010 Augusztus 18)

üdv mindenkinek


----------



## pzsolti (2010 Augusztus 18)

még 3


----------



## pzsolti (2010 Augusztus 18)

sziasztok gyűjtögetők!


----------



## vaadri81 (2010 Augusztus 18)

[FONT=&quot]"Cognoscere est cognoscere causas". [/FONT]


----------



## pzsolti (2010 Augusztus 18)

Remek érzés 19-esnek lenni


----------



## pzsolti (2010 Augusztus 18)

Mindjárt megtudjátok!
Tschüss!


----------



## vaadri81 (2010 Augusztus 18)

*[FONT=&quot]Lehet, hogy fura elmélet, de én azt vallom, hogy minden reggel kapunk egy esélyt, hogy az életünk, a munkánk, a kapcsolatunk fullos legyen. De ehhez két ember kell. Mindkettőnek bele kell tennie a kalapba azt, amije van. Mindent! És elmondják egymásnak a ...dolgokat. Megosztják a lehető legkisebb gondolatukat, érzéseiket. Problémáikat is. nem várják meg, amíg az nagy lesz. Amíg rájuk zúdul, mint egy lavina. Itt születik meg a társkapcsolat. Két önálló ember sohasem lesz ebben jó, mert háborúzni fognak, harcolni, mert kell lennie köztük valakinek, aki győz! Az egyénnek meg kell halnia, hogy megszülethessen a MI![/FONT]*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Csernus[/FONT]


----------



## krisztaaa (2010 Augusztus 18)

mit írjak méég


----------



## vaadri81 (2010 Augusztus 18)

*[FONT=&quot]Én azt gondolom, az erő mindig ott kezdődik, ha valaki ki meri mutatni, ami fáj, és soha nem ott, amikor valaki azt mutatja, hogy milyen rezzenéstelen arccal bír ki mindent.[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Csernus[/FONT]


----------



## vaadri81 (2010 Augusztus 18)

[FONT=&quot]Ismerni Istent, annyi mint ismerni az Őrületet[/FONT]


----------



## vaadri81 (2010 Augusztus 18)

[FONT=&quot]Építsd meg a házadat ha villámok csapkodnak is körülötted. Ne a nehézségre - a szívedre figyelj, snem ér veszteség. Ne légy a körülményeid játékszere! Bensődet k[/FONT][FONT=&quot]övesd! Ennek a vonásnak a titkáról vall az az aikido mester, akit nem lehet legyőzni akkor sem, ha nyolcan nyolc irányból támadnak rá. Azt mondja: ha figyelmem a középen van, nem az Időben élek. Ami kívül sorozatos, sokirányú baj, azt benső nyugalmam megállítja, és sorban mindenre és mindenkire válaszolok. Pánikban az események felgyorsulnak, nyugalomban lelassulnak. Nyugalomban a zsonglőr tizenhat tányért tart pörgésben pánikban egyet is elejt. Légy nyugodt és tedd amit akarsz! ne foglalkozz a félelmeiddel, inkább a tennivalóidra figyelj![/FONT]


----------



## vaadri81 (2010 Augusztus 18)

*“Időnként meghal bennünk valaki, és valaki más megszületik. Ami elmúlt, annak múlttá kell válnia, s ha nem akar, akkor tudatos munkával azzá kell tenni. Maga az idő nem teszi azzá – segíteni kell neki.” (Müller Péter)*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]


----------



## vaadri81 (2010 Augusztus 18)

[FONT=&quot] "Nem láttam még vadat, mely szánná magát. 
A madár fagyottan zuhan le az ágról, de sosem gondolt rá, hogy sajnálja magát..."
(Oscar Wilde) [/FONT]


----------



## vaadri81 (2010 Augusztus 18)

[FONT=&quot]"Végzetes dolog, hogy az emberek nem ismerik Istent; még végzetesebb, hogy Istennek tartják, ami nem Isten."[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot](Forrás: Lactantius)[/FONT]


----------



## krisztaaa (2010 Augusztus 18)

*Egy szépséges hölgy titka - Nincs egy rongyom se! - Zsírleszívás? Mellplasztika? Smink? - Hogyan fogyjunk tíz kilót “seperc” alatt? - Széllel szemben! - Undorító vagy édes? - Férfi nélkül az élet… - Szülni vagy nem szülni? - Kihűlt ágyak, kihűlt szívek - Sokkterápia és alázás - Feláldozom magam - ne tedd! - Szembemenni a félelmeinkkel - A boldogtalanságba bele lehet halni - Boldogságra ítélve - A csoda bennünk létezik

*


----------



## vaadri81 (2010 Augusztus 18)

[FONT=&quot]Mindig hálás vagyok a nevetésért, kivéve, ha az orromon jön ki a tej. Woody Allen[/FONT]


----------



## krisztaaa (2010 Augusztus 18)

Egy idő után megtanulod a finom különbségtételt a kézfogás és az önfeláldozás között... És megtanulod, hogy a vonzalom nem azonos a szerelemmel, és a társaság a biztonsággal... És kezded megérteni, hogy a csók nem pecsét, és a bók nem esküszó... És hozzászoksz, hogy emelt fővel és nyitott szemmel fogadd a vereséget: a felnőtt méltóságával, nem pedig a gyermek kétségbeesésével... És belejössz, hogy minden tervedet a mára alapozd, mert a holnap talaja túl ingatag ehhez... Egy idő után kitapasztalod, hogy még a napsugár is éget, ha túl sokáig ér... Műveld hát saját kertecskédet, magad ékesítsd fel lelkedet, ne mástól várd, hogy virágot hozzon neked...


----------



## krisztaaa (2010 Augusztus 18)

A nő barátait elfelejti, szerelmeit soha. A férfi szerelmeit elfelejti, barátait soha.


----------



## krisztaaa (2010 Augusztus 18)

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## dingokukac (2010 Augusztus 18)

1


----------



## dingokukac (2010 Augusztus 18)

2


----------



## vaadri81 (2010 Augusztus 18)

[FONT=&quot]Most eredj és élj, mert a világ a Tiéd! 
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Hamvas Béla[/FONT]


----------



## dingokukac (2010 Augusztus 18)

3


----------



## vaadri81 (2010 Augusztus 18)

15 :d


----------



## dingokukac (2010 Augusztus 18)

4


----------



## krisztaaa (2010 Augusztus 18)

Hogy legyek felnőtt, mikor gyerek se voltam?


----------



## vaadri81 (2010 Augusztus 18)

16


----------



## dingokukac (2010 Augusztus 18)

hgf


----------



## dingokukac (2010 Augusztus 18)

dgyshh


----------



## dingokukac (2010 Augusztus 18)

hgdrhfshbdsn


----------



## vaadri81 (2010 Augusztus 18)

16


----------



## dingokukac (2010 Augusztus 18)

dhbb


----------



## vaadri81 (2010 Augusztus 18)

kghrlaéá


----------



## dingokukac (2010 Augusztus 18)

már a fele megvan


----------



## vaadri81 (2010 Augusztus 18)

elfogytak az idézetek


----------



## dingokukac (2010 Augusztus 18)

tiktaktiktaktiktaktiktak..


----------



## krisztaaa (2010 Augusztus 18)

Akkora az ember, amekkorák az álmai.


----------



## vaadri81 (2010 Augusztus 18)

húúúússsssszzzzzzzzzz


----------



## krisztaaa (2010 Augusztus 18)

bééééééééééé


----------



## dingokukac (2010 Augusztus 18)

ghzfz


----------



## krisztaaa (2010 Augusztus 18)

cééééééééééééé


----------



## dingokukac (2010 Augusztus 18)

ffcgcvb


----------



## vaadri81 (2010 Augusztus 18)

na megyek guberálok valami király olvasnivalót az ezoletöltésről...hihi


----------



## dingokukac (2010 Augusztus 18)

fdhbnzh


----------



## dingokukac (2010 Augusztus 18)

fgvgh


----------



## dingokukac (2010 Augusztus 18)

gbvhz


----------



## krisztaaa (2010 Augusztus 18)

déééééééééééééééééé


----------



## dingokukac (2010 Augusztus 18)

gbvjh


----------



## dingokukac (2010 Augusztus 18)

rfdcv


----------



## krisztaaa (2010 Augusztus 18)

Arról van szó, hogy a dolgokat olyanná tegyük, amilyennek lenniük kell, vagy megőrizzük azt, amire szánták őket.


----------



## dingokukac (2010 Augusztus 18)

köszi annak aki megcsinálta ezt a fórumot. nagy segítség


----------



## dingokukac (2010 Augusztus 18)

húúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúsz!!!!


----------



## krisztaaa (2010 Augusztus 18)

44


----------



## krisztaaa (2010 Augusztus 18)

111


----------



## dingokukac (2010 Augusztus 18)




----------



## dingokukac (2010 Augusztus 18)

miért nem enged még mindig????


----------



## busa.david (2010 Augusztus 18)

nagyon jó


----------



## busa.david (2010 Augusztus 18)

király


----------



## busa.david (2010 Augusztus 18)

kössz


----------



## matewise (2010 Augusztus 18)

A töbszörös gyilkossággal vádolt személyt villamos székbe ültetik.
- Van valami utolsó kívánsága? - mondja az őr.
- Igen
- És mi?
- Megfogná a kezem?


----------



## matewise (2010 Augusztus 18)

Magyar tévések kimentek Moszkvába forgatni egy hétre, és egy elég fapados hotelben szálltak meg. Első nap, semmi dolguk nem lévén, végig itták a bár itallapját többször is, oda-vissza. Mikor este elég illuminált állapotban visszamantek a szobájukba, egyiküknek az az ötlete támadt, hogy keressenek lehallgatót, mert biztos van. Elkezdtek keresni, egyszercsak az egyik megszólalt, hogy a szőnyeg alatt lesz, mert ott valami dudorodik. Feltekerték a szőnyeget, és egy bazi nagy anyacsavart találtak. Kicsavarták, az alattuk levő szobában meg leszakadt a csillár.


----------



## matewise (2010 Augusztus 18)

Meséli egy férfi a kocsmában:
- Képzeljétek, tegnap este amikor itt iszogattam veletek, egy fickó betört a házamba!
- És, mi történt? - kérdik a többiek.
- Agyrázkódást kapott, és kitört hat foga... A feleségem ugyanis azt hitte, megint én megyek haza részegen, és jól megverte!


----------



## matewise (2010 Augusztus 18)

atekórán a tanárnő feltesz az osztálynak egy kérdést:
- Gyerekek, mi történik, ha ül 3 galamb a fán és lelövünk onnan egyet?
Pistike majd kiesik a padból úgy jelentkezik, tanárnő fel is szólítja:
- Természetesen egy sem - mondja Pistike.
- Hogy-hogy egy sem?
- Mert lelövünk egyet és a többi megijed a durranástól, és elszáll.
- Nagyon tetszik a gondolatmeneted Pistike, de én nem erre gondoltam, mert matematikailag szerintem 2 marad ott.
Megy tovább az óra, a vége felé Pistike ismét jelentkezik:
- Tanárnő én is kérdezhetnék valamit?
- Persze, kérdezz nyugodtan.
- Megy 3 nő az utcán, mind a három fagyit eszik, az egyik nyalja, a másik harapja, a harmadik szopja. Tanárnő szerint melyik a férjezett?
Tanárnő irul-pirul, de mégis válaszol:
- Szerintem amelyik szopja.
- Szerintem meg az, amelyiken jeggyűrű van, de nagyon tetszik a tanárnő gondolkodásmódja!


----------



## matewise (2010 Augusztus 18)

Amerikai-magyar vállalat gyárába látogatóba érkezik az amerikai vezérigazgató. Nagy felhajtás, lógó nyelvek mindenfele, egyszer csak megszólal a nagyfőnök:
- Hát a Kovács Béla merre van?
Elkerekednek a szemek, szaladnak rögtön a gyártósorra a Béláért.
Mondja is neki a vezérigazgató:
- Hi Béla, jó látni Téged, este lesz egy kis muri náliunk, küldöm érted limuzint, te jönni el.
Másnap a Béla elkésik a munkahelyéről, jön az üzemvezető:
- Béla, te miért késtél?
- Hát tudod főnök, tegnap a vezérigazgatóval kicsit felöntöttünk a garatra, reggel nem bírtam felkelni.
Főnöke felméri az erőviszonyokat és inkább hallgat.
Két hét múlva az Államok elnöke érkezik gyárlátogatásra. Újból nagy a felhajtás, egyszer csak megszólal a president:
- Hát a Kovács Bélát merre találom?
Szemek újra elkerekednek és már szaladnak is a Béláért.
- Hi Bélám, hogy Te vagy? Este Bécsben tartok egy partyt, küldöm érted helikoptert, te jönni el.
Másnap a Béla megint elkésik. Főnöke dühöng, hogy a Béla tegnap az elnökkel itta le magát, de már nem bír magával és megkérdezi:
- Béla, te honnan ismersz ennyi befolyásos embert?
- Én még a Pápát is ismerem. - mondja Béla.
Főnöke lefehéredik, de nem hiszi el a történetet. Béla, hogy bizonyítsa állítását repülőre ülteti főnökét és elrepülnek egyenesen a Vatikánba. Megállnak a Szent Péter Bazilika előtt és azt mondja a Béla:
- Én most bemegyek és öt perc múlva a Pápával együtt fogok integetni Neked azon az ablakon. Eltelik öt perc, a főnök felnéz, és az ablakban tényleg ottvan a Béla a Pápával. Ott helyben összeesik és elájul. Jön egy japán turistacsoport és elkezdik élesztgetni a főnököt, aki nagy nehezen magához tér.
- Mi történt magával? - kérdezik a japánok.
A főnök erőtlenül mutogat az ablak felé:
- Látják... azt... ott fenn.
A japánok felnéznek és megszólal az egyik:
- Jééé.. ki az a fehér ruhás ember ott a Béla mellett?


----------



## matewise (2010 Augusztus 18)

A férj megcsalja a feleségét a titkárnőjével, de észreveszi, hogy a nagy szexcsata eredményeképp a vállán egy harapásnyom maradt. Miközben megy hazafelé, azon töpreng, mit mondjon az asszonynak. Belép a lakásba, a kutyájuk szalad felé. Hirtelen ötlettől vezérelve elkezd birkózni az állattal, majd mutatja a vállát a feleségnek:
- Nézd csak, mit csinált velem ez a dög!
A felesége széthúzza a blúzát:
- Az semmi, nézd meg, az én melleimmel mit művelt!


----------



## matewise (2010 Augusztus 18)

- Ki az abszolút kertész?
- Aki a cipőjét addig locsolja amíg ki nem nő a szára.


----------



## matewise (2010 Augusztus 18)

Történt egyszer, hogy egy srác felnevelt egy árva vaddisznót. Az állat úgy ragaszkodott a sráchoz, mint egy kutya. Egyszer elmentek vadászni, és a srác lőtt egy vaddisznót. Vitte a vállán. Mögötte ballagott a saját házi-vaddisznója.
Hazafelé tartva találkoztak egy turistacsoportal, akik meglepve kérdezték: mi történik itt? Mire a srác:
- Az egyik vadmalacot lelőttem, a másik megadta magát.


----------



## matewise (2010 Augusztus 18)

A Sydney olimpia honlapjának gyakori kérdések menüpontjából:

Kérdés: Láthatok kengurukat az utcán?
Válasz: Attól függ, mennyi sört fogyaszt előtte...

Kérdés: Meg tudják nekem mondani, hogy Sydney melyik részén él több nő, mint férfi?
Válasz: Igen. A Sydney Homokosok Klubjában.

Kérdés: Tudnak információt adni ausztrál víziló lovaglásokról?
Válasz: Mit szívott uram, és honnan lehet ilyet szerezni?

Kérdés: Az észak melyik irányban van Ausztráliában?
Válasz: Ha észak felé fordul, akkor arra, amerre néz.

Kérdés: Ha odautazok az olimpiára akkor Sydneyben angolul mindenhol tudok majd angolul beszélni?
Válasz: Igen, de ehhez előbb meg kell tanulnia angolul beszélni.


----------



## matewise (2010 Augusztus 18)

Külföldi sportriporterek érdekes mondásai:
És itt jön Moses Kiptanui, a 19 éves kenyai, aki pár hete töltötte be huszadik életévét.
(David Coleman)

Nagy előnyt jelent neki, hogy a gátat mindkét lábával képes átugrani.
(David Coleman)

És most pont ugyanaz a sorrend mint a startnál, csak a versenyzők mások.
(Murray Walker)

Esélytelen helyzetben voltam, így büszke vagyok hogy nyertem, ahelyett hogy vesztettem volna.
(Frank Bruno)

Ott van Brendan Foster egyedül, 20000 emberrel.
(David Coleman)

Szeretném megköszönni a szüleimnek, különösen anyámnak és apámnak.
(Greg Norman)

Előfordulnak sérülések és halálesetek a boxban, de egyik sem súlyos.
(Alan Minter)

Figyeld az időt. Ez visszajelzést ad, hogy milyen gyorsan futsz.
(Ron Pickering)

Csak centikre volt attól, hogy milliméterre pontos legyen.
(Ted Lowe)

A Queen's Park oválpálya, mint a neve is sugallja, teljesen kerek.
(Tony Crozier)


----------



## matewise (2010 Augusztus 18)

Egy munkanélküli jelentkezett a Microsofthoz, takarítói állásra.
A HR-es behívta, elbeszélgetett vele, és tesztelte: söpörje fel a padlót, és utána azt mondta:
- Ok, felveszlek, add meg az e-mail címedet, és elküldöm neked a megfelelő formanyomtatványokat, és a munkakezdés dátumát.
A munkanélküli reménytelenül elmondja neki, hogy nincs számítógépe, és e-mail címe sem. A HR-es azt válaszolja, hogy akkor sajnálja, de mivel nincs e-mail címe, virtuálisan nem is létezik, és ha nem létezik, nem tudja felvenni. A munkanélküli kijön, nem tudja, mihez kezdjen összesen, 10 dollárral a zsebében. Elhatározza, hogy bemegy egy boltba, és vesz a maradék pénzén egy láda paradicsomot, és háztól házra jár, kínálja a paradicsomot, és két órán belül megduplázza a tőkéjét. Ismét vesz paradicsomot, ismét házaknál adja el, és így a végén 60 dollárja van.
Ekkor realizálja, hogy pénzt ezen a módon is kereshet, és ettől kezdve minden nap kora reggeltől késő estig így keres pénzt, megtriplázva, négyszerezve minden nap a pénzét. Pár héttel később vesz egy szekeret, majd egy kamiont, majd egy kis flotta házhoz szállító kamiont. 5 év elteltével a hajdani munkanélküli az USA legnagyobb élelmiszer kereskedelmi láncának tulajdonosa.
Gondol ezért a családja jövőjére, és elhatározza, hogy életbiztosítást köt. Felhív egy biztosítási ügynököt, választ egyfajta biztosítást, és amikor a beszélgetés befejeződik, az ügynök megkérdezi, milyen e-mail címre küldheti az ajánlatát.
A férfi azt válaszolja, nincs e-mail címe.
Furcsa, válaszolja a biztosítási ügynök, nincs e-mail címe, és mégis mennyi mindent elért, vajon mi mindenre vitte volna, ha lett volna e-mail címe?
A férfi gondolkodik, majd azt válaszolja: takarító lennék a Microsoftnál.

Tanulság: ha van e-mail címed, valószínűleg közelebb vagy a takarítóhoz, mint a milliárdoshoz...


----------



## matewise (2010 Augusztus 18)

1975 augusztusában egy háromtagú banda akarta kirabolni a Skót Királyi Bank Rothesay-ben található fiókját, de a forgóajtó csapdába ejtette őket. A bank személyzete segített kiszabadulni nekik, amit megköszöntek, majd távoztak.
Néhány perc múlva ismét megjelentek, és készpénzt követeltek, de a személyzet már nem vette őket komolyan. Amikor 5000 fontot kértek, a főpénztáros hangosan kinevette őket. Ekkor az egyik rabló átugrott a pulton, azonban a földetéréskor kificamította a bokáját. A másik két bűntárs megpróbált elmenekülni, de kifelé menet megint beszorultak a forgóajtóba...


----------



## matewise (2010 Augusztus 18)

Shaw nagyon utálta Churchillt, ezért egyszer küldött neki két színházjegyet ezzel a levéllel:
"Tisztelt miniszterelnök úr! Ezennel küldök Önnek két jegyet a legújabb színdarabom premierjére. Jöjjön el egy barátjával... már ha van még magának barátja ebben az országban!"
Mire Churchill így válaszolt:
"Sajnos a premier napján nem tudok elmenni, de a következő előadást igazán szívesen megtekinteném... már ha a maga darabjait lejátszák egymás után kétszer is!"


----------



## matewise (2010 Augusztus 18)

Piacon:
- Egy almát kérek!
- Kettő lett, maradhat?


----------



## Poharviz (2010 Augusztus 18)

a


----------



## matewise (2010 Augusztus 18)

Egy munkahelyi felvételin a jelöltek morális képességeire próbáltak következtetni egy kis teszt segítségével. A kérdés így szólt:
"Mész az úton az autóddal, amiben rajtad kívül csak egyetlen utas fér el. Hirtelen meglátsz egy buszmegállót, ahol hárman állnak:
1. Egy öreg néni, aki láthatóan a halálán van, orvosi segítségre lenne szüksége
2. Egy nagyon régi kedves barátod, aki egy ízben megmentette az életed
3. Álmaid nője (férfije), akibe első látásra szerelmes lettél.
A kérdés: melyiküket vinnéd el, ha tudjuk, hogy csak egyet választhatsz közülük?
Ha a nénit, akkor esetleg sikerül megmentened az életét.
Ha a régi barátod, akkor visszafizetheted neki a régi tartozásodat.
Ha álmaid partnerét, akkor esetleg egész hátralevő életedet boldogságban töltheted."
A teszt eredményes volt, felvették az egyik jelöltet, holott nem szabályos választ adott. A válasza így szólt:
"Megállnék, odaadnám a régi ismerősömnek a kocsikulcsot, hogy vigye el az öregasszonyt a kórházba, én pedig álmaim nőjével megvárnám a buszt."


----------



## Poharviz (2010 Augusztus 18)

s


----------



## Poharviz (2010 Augusztus 18)

d


----------



## matewise (2010 Augusztus 18)

Mi az, amit sosem tudnál meg az USA-ról, ha nem néznéd a Baywatch című sorozatot?
1. Az amerikai férfiak és nők idejük 15 százalékát azzal töltik, hogy lassítva futnak a tengerparton.
2. Az amerikaiak óránként átlagosan majdnem kétszer fulladnak a tengerbe.
3. Ha valaki sok időt tölt a víz alatt, a mesterséges légzés mindig segít. Igazából soha, senki nem hal meg a fulladástól.
4. Az USA polgárai ha valami fontosat mondanak, utána 15 másodpercig nézik az óceánt elgondolkodva.
5. Az összes amerikai nő eszméletlen nagy mellekkel rendelkezik.
6. Ha Kaliforniában strandolsz, nagy esélyed van arra, hogy egy ékszertolvaj banda vagy terroristák fogságába kerülsz.
7. A legtöbb, nem vízparton végzett tevékenységüket az amerikaiak két percen belül befejezik.
8. Minden amerikai vízimentőnek sportkocsija és luxus háza van.
9. Furcsa módon a motorcsónakok - eltérően az autóktól - nem tudnak beszélgetni David Hasselhoffal.


----------



## Poharviz (2010 Augusztus 18)

f


----------



## Poharviz (2010 Augusztus 18)

g


----------



## Poharviz (2010 Augusztus 18)

q


----------



## Poharviz (2010 Augusztus 18)

w


----------



## Poharviz (2010 Augusztus 18)

e


----------



## Poharviz (2010 Augusztus 18)

r


----------



## Poharviz (2010 Augusztus 18)

t


----------



## Poharviz (2010 Augusztus 18)

y


----------



## Poharviz (2010 Augusztus 18)

x


----------



## Poharviz (2010 Augusztus 18)

c


----------



## Poharviz (2010 Augusztus 18)

v


----------



## Poharviz (2010 Augusztus 18)

b


----------



## matewise (2010 Augusztus 18)

Egyszer FBI ügynökök szálltak meg egy San Diego-i elmegyógyintézetet, mivel egy biztosítási csalás ügyében nyomoztak. Néhány óra múlva, miután átnéztek néhány ezer kartotékot, a néhány tucat ügynök megéhezett. A nyomozást vezető ügynök felhívott egy helybeli pizzafutár szolgálatot, hogy rendeljen egy gyors vacsorát az embereinek. A következő beszélgetést az FBI rögzítette, mivel biztonsági okokból lehallgatták a klinika telefonjait:
Ügynök: Üdvözlöm! Szeretnék rendelni 19 nagy pizzát és 3 karton üdítőt.
Pizzás: Igen, és hová kéri a szállítást?
Ügynök: Itt vagyunk az elmegyógyintézetben.
Pizzás: Az elmegyógyintézetben?
Ügynök: Igen. Én egy FBI ügynök vagyok.
Pizzás: Ön egy FBI ügynök?
Ügynök: Pontosan. Ugyanúgy, mint a többiek is idebent.
Pizzás: És mindannyian az elmegyógyintézetben vannak?
Ügynök: Pontosan. Még annyit szeretnék mondani, hogy a pizzákat nem tudják a főbejáraton behozni, mert az zárva van. Meg kell hogy kerüljék az épületet és a hátsó kapun jöjjenek be.
Pizzás: És azt mondja, mindannyian FBI ügynökök?
Ügynök: Természetesen. Mikorra tudják szállítani?
Pizzás: Tehát az elmegyógyintézetben mindenki FBI ügynök?
Ügynök: Igen. Itt vagyunk egész nap, aztán nagyon megéheztünk.
Pizzás: És hogy tudják kifizetni a számlát?
Ügynök: A többiekkel összedobtuk a pénzt.
Pizzás: És mindannyian FBI ügynökök?
Ügynök: Igen.
Pizzás: És van fegyverük is?
Ügynök: Persze. Akkor megjegyezte, hogy a hátsó kapun kell bejönniük? A főbejárat be van zárva.
Pizzás: B.... meg, arra aztán várhattok!


----------



## Poharviz (2010 Augusztus 18)

n


----------



## Poharviz (2010 Augusztus 18)

m


----------



## matewise (2010 Augusztus 18)

Hopkins időjós volt az egyik tévétársaságnál. Bár képzett meteorológus volt, gyakran téves előrejelzéseket adott. Miután az egyik helyi lap cikket írt róla, hogy az elmúlt évben 300 alkalommal tévedett, kirúgták az állásából. Hopkins elutazott egy másik államba, ahol szintén időjósnak jelentkezett egy tévétársasághoz. A jelentkezési lapon állt a következő kérdés:
- Miért hagyta ott előző munkahelyét?
Igy válaszolt:
- Mert nem felelt meg nekem az időjárás.


----------



## Poharviz (2010 Augusztus 18)

h


----------



## Poharviz (2010 Augusztus 18)

j


----------



## Poharviz (2010 Augusztus 18)

k


----------



## matewise (2010 Augusztus 19)

Egy viharos éjszakán zajlott a következő rádióbeszélgetés a repülőtér irányítótornyában:
Első hang a rádióból:
- Torony, 3000 láb magasan vagyok a Heli-pad 1 felett!
Egy másik hang a rádióból:
- Torony, az lehetetlen! Én is 3000 lábon vagyok a Heli-pad 1 felett!
Pár másodperc döbbent csend, az irányítótorony személyzete döbbenten várja a robbanást.
Ekkor az első hang ismét:
- Te hülye! Te az én másodpilótám vagy!


----------



## Poharviz (2010 Augusztus 19)

f


----------



## vanquisher (2010 Augusztus 19)

1


----------



## vanquisher (2010 Augusztus 19)

2


----------



## vanquisher (2010 Augusztus 19)

5


----------



## vanquisher (2010 Augusztus 19)

7


----------



## vanquisher (2010 Augusztus 19)

95


----------



## vanquisher (2010 Augusztus 19)

1001


----------



## vanquisher (2010 Augusztus 19)

ő


----------



## vanquisher (2010 Augusztus 19)

v


----------



## vanquisher (2010 Augusztus 19)

scf


----------



## vanquisher (2010 Augusztus 19)

gfh


----------



## vanquisher (2010 Augusztus 19)

guil


----------



## vanquisher (2010 Augusztus 19)

d


----------



## vanquisher (2010 Augusztus 19)

cbn


----------



## vanquisher (2010 Augusztus 19)

íyíy


----------



## matewise (2010 Augusztus 19)

ez még be kellett raknom:

D. Tóth Kriszta az új pápa megválasztásakor:
"Amikor megszólaltak a harangok, a Szent Péter téren elszabadult a pokol."


----------



## vanquisher (2010 Augusztus 19)

hngh


----------



## vanquisher (2010 Augusztus 19)

hh


----------



## Dinc (2010 Augusztus 19)

Most kedves leszek, és értelmeset írok: Üdv


----------



## cassini (2010 Augusztus 19)

*Köszöntő*

Szép napot mindenkinek


----------



## cassini (2010 Augusztus 19)

*ez is az*

A szépség próbája 


Egy könnycsepp szállt fel valaki szemében, 
Mint aranyfelleg alkonyati égre. 

Mert dal szállt fel egy másik szív tövéből, 
Örvényes,néma,feneketlen mélyről. 

A dal kérdezett: igaz dal vagyok?! 
A könnycsepp igazolt és ragyogott. 

Úgy ragyogott,mint egy gyémánt-pecsét, 
Átragyogta a költő kételyét. 

A költeményen és a könnyön át 
A szépség találta meg önmagát. 

Reményik Sándor


----------



## cassini (2010 Augusztus 19)

*még egy*

Nem urad és királyod 

Kicsi leány,hidd el nekem: 
Nincs olyan férfi, 
Aki egy lány tökéletes 
Szerelmi szent-áldozását megéri. 
S ha volna is: hogy követelheti, 
Hogy megtagadd magad? 
Te Lélek vagy:kiolthatatlan Fény, 
Megsemmisíthetetlen külön-lény, 
Isten-gondolta külön-gondolat. 
S kötötten is szabad. 
Szabad. 

"Semmiért Egészen"?? 
Istenkísértő őrült akarat 
Képzelhet csak el így,rabnőjeképpen. 
S hiába úgyis: 
Nem lehet egészen. 
Megíratott,hogy: "Az egyén szabad 
Érvényre hozni mind,mi benne van, 
Csak egy parancs kötvén le:szeretet." 
De szeretni csak szabadon lehet. 
Egyenlő méltósággal. 
Külön világ,szemben külön világgal. 
Az eggyéolvadásuk: csoda,ünnep. 
De nincs embernek emberen hatalma. 
És semmi sincsen, amit követelhet. 
Azért ha jönne modern Farao, 
Ki lelked vágyik leigázni, 
Az Isten képét benned megalázni 
S gúlához követ hordani marasztal: 
Pattanj vissza acélos daccal! 

Kicsi leány, akárki lesz a párod: 
Te önmagad vagy, és ő önmaga. 
Együtt: Isten két iker-csillaga. 

Kicsi leány, akárki lesz a párod: 
Szegény, szánandó embertársad ő, 
Nem urad és királyod. 


Reményik Sándor


----------



## cassini (2010 Augusztus 19)

*once again*

Én a szívemet... 

Én a szívemet szétszakítottam: 
Ahány darabja,annyifele van. 

Én azt gondoltam,hogy ezt így lehet, 
És csorbát nem szenved a szeretet. 

Hittem,hogy minden darab új egész, 
S akit szeret,azért mindenre kész. 

Mindenre kész,-de ah,-erőtelen 
E balga,szétforgácsolt szerelem. 

Ez a tudat éget,mint a kereszt, 
Én Istenem,nem így akartam ezt. 

Nem így:kapni más lelke aranyát, 
S cserébe tarka rongyot adni át. 

Arany lélekkapun menni által, 
S fizetni pár színes szóvirággal. 

Egyformának lenni mindenkihez: 
Emberfeletti nagy szív kell ehhez. 

Én a szívemet szétszakítottam, 
Ahány darabja,annyifele van. 

Pár rongydarab jutott mindenkinek,- 
És nem jutott az egész senkinek. 


Reményik Sándor


----------



## cassini (2010 Augusztus 19)

mert nagyon kell


----------



## cassini (2010 Augusztus 19)

külömben


----------



## cassini (2010 Augusztus 19)

végem


----------



## cassini (2010 Augusztus 19)

de tényleg


----------



## jannakis (2010 Augusztus 19)

*zz*



1valaky írta:


> szuper vagykiss


 
zzzz


----------



## jannakis (2010 Augusztus 19)

*zz*



vanquisher írta:


> hngh


 

köszi


----------



## jannakis (2010 Augusztus 19)

*zz*



jannakis írta:


> köszi


 
köszi


----------



## jannakis (2010 Augusztus 19)

*zz*



jannakis írta:


> köszi


 
köszi


----------



## jannakis (2010 Augusztus 19)

*zz*



jannakis írta:


> köszi


 
köszi


----------



## jannakis (2010 Augusztus 19)

*zz*



jannakis írta:


> köszi


 
köszi


----------



## jannakis (2010 Augusztus 19)

*zz*



jannakis írta:


> köszi


 
köszi:``:


----------



## jannakis (2010 Augusztus 19)

*zz*



jannakis írta:


> köszi:``:


 
köszi


----------



## jannakis (2010 Augusztus 19)

*zz*



jannakis írta:


> köszi


 
köszi


----------



## jannakis (2010 Augusztus 19)

zz


----------



## jannakis (2010 Augusztus 19)

zzzzz


----------



## jannakis (2010 Augusztus 19)

qwrtzu


----------



## jannakis (2010 Augusztus 19)

asdfg


----------



## jannakis (2010 Augusztus 19)

fghj


----------



## jannakis (2010 Augusztus 19)

tzui


----------



## jannakis (2010 Augusztus 19)

*rtz*

ztr


----------



## jannakis (2010 Augusztus 19)

hjk


----------



## jannakis (2010 Augusztus 19)

jkl


----------



## jannakis (2010 Augusztus 19)

tzu


----------



## jannakis (2010 Augusztus 19)

zui


----------



## jannakis (2010 Augusztus 19)

hjk


----------



## jannakis (2010 Augusztus 19)

hjkl


----------



## Atesz75 (2010 Augusztus 19)

Köszi szépen!


----------



## BARBÓCZ ANIKÓ (2010 Augusztus 19)

Nagyon jó!


----------



## Isten7 (2010 Augusztus 19)

*Itt vok*

Itt vok


----------



## Isten7 (2010 Augusztus 19)

fgfg


----------



## Isten7 (2010 Augusztus 19)

gfgfg


----------



## Isten7 (2010 Augusztus 19)

Mi a jó fenéért van ez a 20 hozzászólásos baromság?


----------



## Isten7 (2010 Augusztus 19)

1


----------



## Isten7 (2010 Augusztus 19)

2


----------



## Isten7 (2010 Augusztus 19)

3


----------



## Isten7 (2010 Augusztus 19)

4


----------



## Isten7 (2010 Augusztus 19)

5


----------



## Isten7 (2010 Augusztus 19)

6


----------



## Isten7 (2010 Augusztus 19)

7


----------



## Isten7 (2010 Augusztus 19)

8


----------



## Isten7 (2010 Augusztus 19)

9


----------



## Isten7 (2010 Augusztus 19)

10


----------



## Isten7 (2010 Augusztus 19)

11


----------



## Isten7 (2010 Augusztus 19)

12


----------



## Isten7 (2010 Augusztus 19)

13


----------



## Isten7 (2010 Augusztus 19)

14


----------



## Isten7 (2010 Augusztus 19)

15


----------



## Isten7 (2010 Augusztus 19)

16


----------



## énivi (2010 Augusztus 19)

Köszönöm, Melitta!


----------



## mizoad (2010 Augusztus 19)

Üdvözlök mindenkit
már egyszer regisztráltam és meg is csináltam a húsz hozzászólást de valahogy mégis elkeveredtem


----------



## mizoad (2010 Augusztus 19)

Most elölről kell kezdenem mindent


----------



## mizoad (2010 Augusztus 19)

Remélem minden sikerülni fog


----------



## mizoad (2010 Augusztus 19)

És hozzáférhetek a letöltésekhez is


----------



## mizoad (2010 Augusztus 19)

Én mintákat gyújtök


----------



## mizoad (2010 Augusztus 19)

És szeretnék csereberélni Veletek


----------



## mizoad (2010 Augusztus 19)

Nem tudom ez így működik-e


----------



## mizoad (2010 Augusztus 19)

vagy mi mást kell tennem


----------



## mizoad (2010 Augusztus 19)

igyekszem gyorsan megírni a


----------



## mizoad (2010 Augusztus 19)

hozzászólásokat


----------



## mizoad (2010 Augusztus 19)

és már csak


----------



## mizoad (2010 Augusztus 19)

a két napot kell megvárnom


----------



## mizoad (2010 Augusztus 19)

hogy részt vehessek a fórumon


----------



## mizoad (2010 Augusztus 19)

és megnézhessem az mellékleteket


----------



## mizoad (2010 Augusztus 19)

ez már a 15. lesz


----------



## mizoad (2010 Augusztus 19)

bocsánat a sok kis levélért


----------



## mizoad (2010 Augusztus 19)

próbáltam e-mail címet keresni de nyilvánvalóan még nem lehet


----------



## mizoad (2010 Augusztus 19)

ezen kívül még kettő


----------



## mizoad (2010 Augusztus 19)

mindjárt befejezem


----------



## mizoad (2010 Augusztus 19)

ez az utolsó mégegyszer üdv mindenkinek


----------



## richrich (2010 Augusztus 19)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg



Ez aranyos.  Vajon miért van szükség erre a 20 hozzászólásra?


----------



## richrich (2010 Augusztus 19)

köszi!


----------



## richrich (2010 Augusztus 19)

köszi-köszi!


----------



## richrich (2010 Augusztus 19)

köszi-köszi-köszi!


----------



## richrich (2010 Augusztus 19)

köszi-köszi-köszi-köszi!


----------



## richrich (2010 Augusztus 19)

köszi-köszi-köszi-köszi-köszi!


----------



## richrich (2010 Augusztus 19)

köszi-köszi-köszi-köszi-köszi-köszi!


----------



## richrich (2010 Augusztus 19)

köszi-köszi-köszi-köszi-köszi-köszi-köszi!


----------



## richrich (2010 Augusztus 19)

köszi-köszi-köszi-köszi-köszi-köszi-köszi-köszi!


----------



## richrich (2010 Augusztus 19)

köszi-köszi-köszi-köszi-köszi-köszi-köszi-köszi-köszi!


----------



## richrich (2010 Augusztus 19)

köszi-köszi-köszi-köszi-köszi-köszi-köszi-köszi-köszi-köszi!


----------



## richrich (2010 Augusztus 19)

köszi-köszi-köszi-köszi-köszi-köszi-köszi-köszi-köszi-köszi-köszi!


----------



## richrich (2010 Augusztus 19)

köszi-köszi-köszi-köszi-köszi-köszi-köszi-köszi-köszi-köszi-köszi-köszi!


----------



## richrich (2010 Augusztus 19)

köszi-köszi-köszi-köszi-köszi-köszi-köszi-köszi-köszi-köszi-köszi-köszi-köszi!


----------



## richrich (2010 Augusztus 19)

köszi-köszi-köszi-köszi-köszi-köszi-köszi-köszi-köszi-köszi-köszi-köszi-köszi-köszi!


----------



## richrich (2010 Augusztus 19)

köszi-köszi-köszi-köszi-köszi-köszi-köszi-köszi-köszi-köszi-köszi-köszi-köszi-köszi-köszi!


----------



## richrich (2010 Augusztus 19)

köszi-köszi-köszi-köszi-köszi-köszi-köszi-köszi-köszi-köszi-köszi-köszi-köszi-köszi-köszi-köszi!


----------



## richrich (2010 Augusztus 19)

köszi-köszi-köszi-köszi-köszi-köszi-köszi-köszi-köszi-köszi-köszi-köszi-köszi-köszi-köszi-köszi-köszi!


----------



## richrich (2010 Augusztus 19)

köszi-köszi-köszi-köszi-köszi-köszi-köszi-köszi-köszi-köszi-köszi-köszi-köszi-köszi-köszi-köszi-köszi-köszi!


----------



## richrich (2010 Augusztus 19)

köszi-köszi-köszi-köszi-köszi-köszi-köszi-köszi-köszi-köszi-köszi-köszi-köszi-köszi-köszi-köszi-köszi-köszi-köszi-köszi!


----------



## szami9 (2010 Augusztus 19)

Szia, köszi, h erre van lehetőség


----------



## szami9 (2010 Augusztus 19)

Köszike,


----------



## szami9 (2010 Augusztus 19)

Lassan megvan a 20 hozzászólás


----------



## szami9 (2010 Augusztus 19)

Köszike


----------



## szami9 (2010 Augusztus 19)

Sziasztok,

Szép napot mindenkinek,


----------



## szami9 (2010 Augusztus 19)

Namaste!


----------



## szami9 (2010 Augusztus 19)

Namasthe!


----------



## szami9 (2010 Augusztus 19)

Namasthe, Namasthe!


----------



## bakvarnyu (2010 Augusztus 19)

a


----------



## bakvarnyu (2010 Augusztus 19)

bb


----------



## bakvarnyu (2010 Augusztus 19)

ghhhhhhhhh


----------



## bakvarnyu (2010 Augusztus 19)

rtz


----------



## bakvarnyu (2010 Augusztus 19)

mi a ráknak kell ez


----------



## bakvarnyu (2010 Augusztus 19)

uzuzuziuuzigghkliuuiuiz hjkkjkjkj


----------



## bakvarnyu (2010 Augusztus 19)

ztzttz


----------



## bakvarnyu (2010 Augusztus 19)

878787


----------



## bakvarnyu (2010 Augusztus 19)

poiirerere hjhhjhj


----------



## bakvarnyu (2010 Augusztus 19)

éáőő vbnjkl


----------



## bakvarnyu (2010 Augusztus 19)

iuuuuuuuuuuuuiuuuuuuuuuuuu
iuuuuuuuuuuuuiuuuuuuuuuuuuiuuuuuuuuuuuuiuuuuuuuuuuuuiuuuuuuuuuuuuiuuuuuuuuuuuuiuuuuuuuuuuuuiuuuuuuuuuuuuiuuuuuuuuuuuuiuuuuuuuuuuuuiuuuuuuuuuuuuiuuuuuuuuuuuuiuuuuuuuuuuuuiuuuuuuuuuuuuiuuuuuuuuuuuuiuuuuuuuuuuuuiuuuuuuuuuuuuiuuuuuuuuuuuuiuuuuuuuuuuuuiuuuuuuuuuuuuiuuuuuuuuuuuuiuuuuuuuuuuuuiuuuuuuuuuuuuiuuuuuuuuuuuuiuuuuuuuuuuuuiuuuuuuuuuuuuiuuuuuuuuuuuuiuuuuuuuuuuuuiuuuuuuuuuuuuiuuuuuuuuuuuuiuuuuuuuuuuuuiuuuuuuuuuuuuiuuuuuuuuuuuuiuuuuuuuuuuuuiuuuuuuuuuuuuiuuuuuuuuuuuuiuuuuuuuuuuuuiuuuuuuuuuuuuiuuuuuuuuuuuuiuuuuuuuuuuuuiuuuuuuuuuuuuiuuuuuuuuuuuuiuuuuuuuuuuuuiuuuuuuuuuuuuiuuuuuuuuuuuuiuuuuuuuuuuuuiuuuuuuuuuuuuiuuuuuuuuuuuuiuuuuuuuuuuuuiuuuuuuuuuuuuiuuuuuuuuuuuuiuuuuuuuuuuuuiuuuuuuuuuuuuiuuuuuuuuuuuuiuuuuuuuuuuuuiuuuuuuuuuuuuiuuuuuuuuuuuuiuuuuuuuuuuuuiuuuuuuuuuuuuiuuuuuuuuuuuuiuuuuuuuuuuuuiuuuuuuuuuuuuiuuuuuuuuuuuuiuuuuuuuuuuuuiuuuuuuuuuuuuiuuuuuuuuuuuuiuuuuuuuuuuuuiuuuuuuuuuuuuiuuuuuuuuuuuuiuuuuuuuuuuuuiuuuuuuuuuuuuiuuuuuuuuuuuuiuuuuuuuuuuuuiuuuuuuuuuuuuiuuuuuuuuuuuuiuuuuuuuuuuuuiuuuuuuuuuuuuiuuuuuuuuuuuuiuuuuuuuuuuuuiuuuuuuuuuuuuiuuuuuuuuuuuuiuuuuuuuuuuuuiuuuuuuuuuuuuiuuuuuuuuuuuuiuuuuuuuuuuuuiuuuuuuuuuuuuiuuuuuuuuuuuuiuuuuuuuuuuuuiuuuuuuuuuuuuiuuuuuuuuuuuuiuuuuuuuuuuuuiuuuuuuuuuuuuiuuuuuuuuuuuuiuuuuuuuuuuuuiuuuuuuuuuuuuiuuuuuuuuuuuuiuuuuuuuuuuuuiuuuuuuuuuuuuiuuuuuuuuuuuuiuuuuuuuuuuuuiuuuuuuuuuuuuiuuuuuuuuuuuuiuuuuuuuuuuuuiuuuuuuuuuuuuiuuuuuuuuuuuuiuuuuuuuuuuuuiuuuuuuuuuuuuiuuuuuuuuuuuuiuuuuuuuuuuuuiuuuuuuuuuuuuiuuuuuuuuuuuuiuuuuuuuuuuuuiuuuuuuuuuuuuiuuuuuuuuuuuuiuuuuuuuuuuuuiuuuuuuuuuuuuiuuuuuuuuuuuuiuuuuuuuuuuuuiuuuuuuuuuuuuiuuuuuuuuuuuuiuuuuuuuuuuuuiuuuuuuuuuuuuiuuuuuuuuuuuuiuuuuuuuuuuuuiuuuuuuuuuuuuiuuuuuuuuuuuuiuuuuuuuuuuuuiuuuuuuuuuuuuiuuuuuuuuuuuuiuuuuuuuuuuuuiuuuuuuuuuuuuiuuuuuuuuuuuuiuuuuuuuuuuuuiuuuuuuuuuuuuiuuuuuuuuuuuuiuuuuuuuuuuuuiuuuuuuuuuuuuiuuuuuuuuuuuuiuuuuuuuuuuuuiuuuuuuuuuuuuiuuuuuuuuuuuuiuuuuuuuuuuuuiuuuuuuuuuuuuiuuuuuuuuuuuuiuuuuuuuuuuuuiuuuuuuuuuuuuiuuuuuuuuuuuuiuuuuuuuuuuuuiuuuuuuuuuuuuiuuuuuuuuuuuuiuuuuuuuuuuuuiuuuuuuuuuuuuiuuuuuuuuuuuuiuuuuuuuuuuuuiuuuuuuuuuuuuiuuuuuuuuuuuuiuuuuuuuuuuuuiuuuuuuuuuuuuiuuuuuuuuuuuuiuuuuuuuuuuuuiuuuuuuuuuuuuiuuuuuuuuuuuuiuuuuuuuuuuuuiuuuuuuuuuuuuiuuuuuuuuuuuuiuuuuuuuuuuuuiuuuuuuuuuuuuiuuuuuuuuuuuuiuuuuuuuuuuuuiuuuuuuuuuuuuiuuuuuuuuuuuuiuuuuuuuuuuuuiuuuuuuuuuuuuiuuuuuuuuuuuuiuuuuuuuuuuuuiuuuuuuuuuuuuiuuuuuuuuuuuuiuuuuuuuuuuuuiuuuuuuuuuuuuiuuuuuuuuuuuuiuuuuuuuuuuuuiuuuuuuuuuuuuiuuuuuuuuuuuuiuuuuuuuuuuuuiuuuuuuuuuuuuiuuuuuuuuuuuuiuuuuuuuuuuuuiuuuuuuuuuuuuiuuuuuuuuuuuuiuuuuuuuuuuuuiuuuuuuuuuuuuiuuuuuuuuuuuuiuuuuuuuuuuuuiuuuuuuuuuuuuiuuuuuuuuuuuuiuuuuuuuuuuuuiuuuuuuuuuuuuiuuuuuuuuuuuuiuuuuuuuuuuuuiuuuuuuuuuuuuiuuuuuuuuuuuuiuuuuuuuuuuuuiuuuuuuuuuuuuiuuuuuuuuuuuuiuuuuuuuuuuuuiuuuuuuuuuuuuiuuuuuuuuuuuuiuuuuuuuuuuuuiuuuuuuuuuuuuiuuuuuuuuuuuuiuuuuuuuuuuuuiuuuuuuuuuuuuiuuuuuuuuuuuuiuuuuuuuuuuuuiuuuuuuuuuuuuiuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## bakvarnyu (2010 Augusztus 19)

Iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## bakvarnyu (2010 Augusztus 19)

YSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSv


----------



## bakvarnyu (2010 Augusztus 19)

uuiiiiuuuu


----------



## bakvarnyu (2010 Augusztus 19)

23456


----------



## temesigabi (2010 Augusztus 19)

1


----------



## temesigabi (2010 Augusztus 19)

2


----------



## temesigabi (2010 Augusztus 19)

4


----------



## bakvarnyu (2010 Augusztus 19)

popoppooo


----------



## temesigabi (2010 Augusztus 19)

6


----------



## bakvarnyu (2010 Augusztus 19)

uiuiuuiiu


----------



## temesigabi (2010 Augusztus 19)

8


----------



## temesigabi (2010 Augusztus 19)

9


----------



## temesigabi (2010 Augusztus 19)

10


----------



## bakvarnyu (2010 Augusztus 19)

tzuzz


----------



## bakvarnyu (2010 Augusztus 19)

kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjvv


----------



## temesigabi (2010 Augusztus 19)

11


----------



## bakvarnyu (2010 Augusztus 19)

Húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz húsz


----------



## temesigabi (2010 Augusztus 19)

12


----------



## temesigabi (2010 Augusztus 19)

14


----------



## temesigabi (2010 Augusztus 19)

15


----------



## temesigabi (2010 Augusztus 19)

16


----------



## bakvarnyu (2010 Augusztus 19)

TG tölts már le nekem légyszi egy pdf-et! Máskülönben még várnom kell 2 napot.


----------



## temesigabi (2010 Augusztus 19)

17


----------



## temesigabi (2010 Augusztus 19)

18


----------



## temesigabi (2010 Augusztus 19)

Sajnos attól tartok én is ebben a cipőben járok.


----------



## temesigabi (2010 Augusztus 19)

19


----------



## temesigabi (2010 Augusztus 19)

20


----------



## temesigabi (2010 Augusztus 19)

21


----------



## temesigabi (2010 Augusztus 19)

22


----------



## bakvarnyu (2010 Augusztus 19)

te már 2 napja regisztráltál úgy látom


----------



## Janeth (2010 Augusztus 19)

hozzászólok hogy mielőbb kigyűljön a 20 hsz


----------



## Pikkerpuko (2010 Augusztus 19)

Juhéééééééééé


----------



## Pikkerpuko (2010 Augusztus 19)

Ancsi Athénban Akadozik


----------



## Pikkerpuko (2010 Augusztus 19)

dsksdkdjkhdkd


----------



## Pikkerpuko (2010 Augusztus 19)

ez tetszett


----------



## Pikkerpuko (2010 Augusztus 19)

igen


----------



## linanagyija (2010 Augusztus 19)

Jelen


----------



## mancini (2010 Augusztus 19)

helló 1


----------



## mancini (2010 Augusztus 19)

helló 2


----------



## mancini (2010 Augusztus 19)

3


----------



## mancini (2010 Augusztus 19)

4


----------



## mancini (2010 Augusztus 19)

5


----------



## mancini (2010 Augusztus 19)

6


----------



## mancini (2010 Augusztus 19)

7


----------



## mancini (2010 Augusztus 19)

8


----------



## mancini (2010 Augusztus 19)

9


----------



## mancini (2010 Augusztus 19)

10


----------



## mancini (2010 Augusztus 19)

11


----------



## mancini (2010 Augusztus 19)

12


----------



## mancini (2010 Augusztus 19)

13


----------



## mancini (2010 Augusztus 19)

14


----------



## mancini (2010 Augusztus 19)

15


----------



## mancini (2010 Augusztus 19)

16


----------



## mancini (2010 Augusztus 19)

17


----------



## mancini (2010 Augusztus 19)

18


----------



## mancini (2010 Augusztus 19)

19


----------



## mancini (2010 Augusztus 19)

20


----------



## tothmargo (2010 Augusztus 19)

**

sziasztok


----------



## tothmargo (2010 Augusztus 19)

ez a masodik


----------



## tothmargo (2010 Augusztus 19)

negyedik


----------



## tothmargo (2010 Augusztus 19)

hetedik


----------



## tothmargo (2010 Augusztus 19)

kilencedik


----------



## tothmargo (2010 Augusztus 19)

megvan a fele


----------



## tothmargo (2010 Augusztus 19)

13


----------



## tothmargo (2010 Augusztus 19)

18.


----------



## tothmargo (2010 Augusztus 19)

19.


----------



## cynics (2010 Augusztus 19)

hali


----------



## cynics (2010 Augusztus 19)

na akkor lendüljünk neki =)


----------



## cynics (2010 Augusztus 19)

3


----------



## cynics (2010 Augusztus 19)

4


----------



## cynics (2010 Augusztus 19)

5


----------



## cynics (2010 Augusztus 19)

6


----------



## Böbebaba86 (2010 Augusztus 19)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Böbebaba86 (2010 Augusztus 19)

Máris 10%


----------



## cynics (2010 Augusztus 19)

7


----------



## Böbebaba86 (2010 Augusztus 19)

3.


----------



## Böbebaba86 (2010 Augusztus 19)

4.


----------



## Böbebaba86 (2010 Augusztus 19)

5.


----------



## Böbebaba86 (2010 Augusztus 19)

6.


----------



## Böbebaba86 (2010 Augusztus 19)

7.


----------



## Böbebaba86 (2010 Augusztus 19)

8.


----------



## cynics (2010 Augusztus 19)

8


----------



## Pimpy (2010 Augusztus 19)

:d


----------



## Böbebaba86 (2010 Augusztus 19)

9.


----------



## Pimpy (2010 Augusztus 19)

most hozzád szólok!


----------



## Pimpy (2010 Augusztus 19)

Lehet, hogy én vagyok a bolond a dombtetőn, de éppen onnan a legjobb a kilátás.


----------



## Böbebaba86 (2010 Augusztus 19)

10.


----------



## Pimpy (2010 Augusztus 19)

blőő


----------



## Pimpy (2010 Augusztus 19)

no?


----------



## Pimpy (2010 Augusztus 19)

Senki nem mondhatja meg, kit szeressek. Még én se utasíthatom magamat, mert ez jóval magasabb
szinten dől el, mint ahová akaratom fölér – ez a lelkemnek olyan helyén dől el, olyan magas, a földi élet légkörén túli szférájában, ahol már sem a társadalom, sem a szokások, az elvárások, az érdekek, de még a lelkiismeret sem szólhatnak bele semmibe. A lélek itt már szabadon szárnyal, azzal és oda, akivel és ahová akar.


----------



## Pimpy (2010 Augusztus 19)

nem ám!


----------



## Pimpy (2010 Augusztus 19)

hgfhgc


----------



## Pimpy (2010 Augusztus 19)

vghj


----------



## Pimpy (2010 Augusztus 19)

Mindig félreértjük magunkat és ritkán értünk meg másokat. A tapasztalat nem erkölcsi érték. Pusztán név, melyet az emberek tévedéseiknek adnak.


----------



## Pimpy (2010 Augusztus 19)

gftresfdb


----------



## Böbebaba86 (2010 Augusztus 19)

11.


----------



## cynics (2010 Augusztus 19)

9


----------



## Pimpy (2010 Augusztus 19)

202020202020202020202020202020


----------



## Pimpy (2010 Augusztus 19)

A világon csupán két tragédia van. Az egyik az, ha valaki nem tudja megszerezni azt, amit akar, a másik az, ha megszerzi.


----------



## cynics (2010 Augusztus 19)

Pimpy te meg mit nyomsz?


----------



## Pimpy (2010 Augusztus 19)

Azok tulajdonképpen a sekélyesek, akik életükben csak egyetlenegyszer szeretnek. Amit ők állhatatosságnak vagy hűségnek neveznek, én azt inkább a közöny tunyaságának vagy képzelethiánynak nevezném. A hűség az érzelmi életben ugyanaz, ami a következetesség az értelmi életben: egyszerűen a tehetetlenség bevallása. Hűség! (...) A birtoklás szenvedélye hozza létre. Hány dolog van, melyet félredobnánk, ha nem félnénk, hogy mások fölkapják!


----------



## cynics (2010 Augusztus 19)

11


----------



## Pimpy (2010 Augusztus 19)

Oscar Wild-ot)


----------



## Pimpy (2010 Augusztus 19)

rebelle fleur


----------



## cynics (2010 Augusztus 19)

12


----------



## Pimpy (2010 Augusztus 19)

nyaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Pimpy (2010 Augusztus 19)

szerintem ez elég)


----------



## cynics (2010 Augusztus 19)

ezt hallgasd meg ecsém :


----------



## Pimpy (2010 Augusztus 19)

...vagy mégsem...


----------



## cynics (2010 Augusztus 19)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=baLaHiBPuR4&translated=1


----------



## Pimpy (2010 Augusztus 19)

mit?


----------



## cynics (2010 Augusztus 19)

hehe nem jött be?


----------



## Pimpy (2010 Augusztus 19)

ffufufozy


----------



## Pimpy (2010 Augusztus 19)

már unom)


----------



## cynics (2010 Augusztus 19)

16. hozzászólás muhahahaaa


----------



## Pimpy (2010 Augusztus 19)

sokat ment a rádióban


----------



## cynics (2010 Augusztus 19)

mi az h unod? nincs ennél jobb elfoglaltság


----------



## Pimpy (2010 Augusztus 19)

dtfzguhbnj


----------



## cynics (2010 Augusztus 19)

ja a zene... nem lehet megunni hát nem érted?


----------



## cynics (2010 Augusztus 19)

na még ezen kívül 1 üzike és lehet repeszteni a cuccost


----------



## Pimpy (2010 Augusztus 19)

igaz) ha az ágyban heverészés serkenti az agyműködés akkor az unalom mit művelhet?)


----------



## cynics (2010 Augusztus 19)

na én kész vagyok további szépet olá


----------



## Pimpy (2010 Augusztus 19)

bezony


----------



## cynics (2010 Augusztus 19)

rotty


----------



## Pimpy (2010 Augusztus 19)

csákóság van!


----------



## Pimpy (2010 Augusztus 19)

pfooááájjáá


----------



## vics (2010 Augusztus 19)

Hali! 1


----------



## vics (2010 Augusztus 19)

2


----------



## vics (2010 Augusztus 19)

3


----------



## vics (2010 Augusztus 19)

4


----------



## vics (2010 Augusztus 19)

5


----------



## vics (2010 Augusztus 19)

6


----------



## vics (2010 Augusztus 19)

7


----------



## vics (2010 Augusztus 19)

8


----------



## vics (2010 Augusztus 19)

9


----------



## vics (2010 Augusztus 19)

10


----------



## vics (2010 Augusztus 19)

11


----------



## vics (2010 Augusztus 19)

12


----------



## vics (2010 Augusztus 19)

13


----------



## vics (2010 Augusztus 19)

14


----------



## vics (2010 Augusztus 19)

15


----------



## vics (2010 Augusztus 19)

16


----------



## vics (2010 Augusztus 19)

17


----------



## vics (2010 Augusztus 19)

18


----------



## vics (2010 Augusztus 19)

19


----------



## vics (2010 Augusztus 19)

húsz!


----------



## 200 (2010 Augusztus 19)

nagyon jó


----------



## 200 (2010 Augusztus 19)

jók a zenék


----------



## imrus49 (2010 Augusztus 19)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


Nekem megvan a 20 üzenet, regisztációm két éves mégsem enged letölteni.


----------



## 200 (2010 Augusztus 19)

1


----------



## 200 (2010 Augusztus 19)

2


----------



## 200 (2010 Augusztus 19)

3


----------



## BB.Sophie (2010 Augusztus 19)

én is


----------



## Phoenix69 (2010 Augusztus 19)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Phoenix69 (2010 Augusztus 19)

Mi magunk legyünk az a változás,amit a világban látni szeretnénk!


----------



## Phoenix69 (2010 Augusztus 19)

"Szívedet tartsd távol a gyűlölettől és lelkedet az aggodalomtól./

/Élj egyszerűen és természetesen./ 

/Keveset várj és sokat adj./ 

/Töltsd ki életedet szeretettel,/ 

/Sugározz napfényt magad körül,/ 

/Felejtsd el önmagadat és gondolj másokra./ 

/Tégy olyasmit mit magadnak kívánnál./ 

/Csak egy hétig élj így s meg leszel lepve."/ Szabó Lajos atya üzenete


----------



## Phoenix69 (2010 Augusztus 19)

A kísértés hosszan csenget,de az alkalom csak egyszer kopogtat!


----------



## Phoenix69 (2010 Augusztus 19)

Ha sikeres akarsz lenni,a dolog nagyon egyszerű.Érts ahhoz amit csinálsz!Szeresd amit csinálsz!És higgy abban amit csinálsz!Igen,ilyen egyszerű!


----------



## Phoenix69 (2010 Augusztus 19)

Ki kétszer adja magát veszedelemre,a szerencsét ne vádolja!


----------



## Phoenix69 (2010 Augusztus 19)

A szerencse mezőt ad,de a győzelmet rajta csak erény vívhatja ki!


----------



## Phoenix69 (2010 Augusztus 19)

Ha veszel megtelik a kezed,ha adsz megtelik a szíved!


----------



## Phoenix69 (2010 Augusztus 19)

Ne vesztegesd az idődet arra,aki nem tart téged érdemesnek arra hogy veled töltse!


----------



## Phoenix69 (2010 Augusztus 19)

Jobb megtenni és megbánni,mint megbánni,hogy nem tetted meg!


----------



## Phoenix69 (2010 Augusztus 19)

Úgy élj a jelenben,hogy megbánás nélkül gondolhass a múltra!


----------



## Phoenix69 (2010 Augusztus 19)

Ha az út amelyen jársz állandóan fájdalmat okoz neked,akkor az nem a te utad!


----------



## Phoenix69 (2010 Augusztus 19)

Lassan haladok,de sosem hátrafelé!


----------



## rkiss (2010 Augusztus 19)

*1*


----------



## rkiss (2010 Augusztus 19)

*2*


----------



## Phoenix69 (2010 Augusztus 19)

A hit tudja,hogy a miértekre csak egy estben van válasz:ha nem az okra kérdez rá,hanem a célra!


----------



## paska05 (2010 Augusztus 19)

Sziasztok!


----------



## rkiss (2010 Augusztus 19)

*3*


----------



## paska05 (2010 Augusztus 19)

Én már nem tudom mit csinál ez az oldal!


----------



## rkiss (2010 Augusztus 19)

*4*


----------



## paska05 (2010 Augusztus 19)

Teljesen máshova írtam a gyors üzenetet és ide rakta be!


----------



## rkiss (2010 Augusztus 19)

*5*


----------



## paska05 (2010 Augusztus 19)

Ez azért van mert még nincs meg a 20 hozzászólásom??


----------



## rkiss (2010 Augusztus 19)

*6*


----------



## paska05 (2010 Augusztus 19)

Na mindegy!


----------



## rkiss (2010 Augusztus 19)

*7*


----------



## paska05 (2010 Augusztus 19)

Akkor megyek 20 ig!


----------



## rkiss (2010 Augusztus 19)

*8*


----------



## Phoenix69 (2010 Augusztus 19)

A kétségbeesett elhatározásnál sokkal többet ér a nyugodt,higgadt megfontolás!


----------



## paska05 (2010 Augusztus 19)

Nem ismerem ezt az oldalt de jónak találom!!!


----------



## rkiss (2010 Augusztus 19)

*9*

11x


----------



## paska05 (2010 Augusztus 19)

Phoenix: próbálkozom ,de ez nem az én oldalam!


----------



## Phoenix69 (2010 Augusztus 19)

Ha habozik igent mondani,akkor bátran nemet!


----------



## rkiss (2010 Augusztus 19)

*10*

10x


----------



## lia22 (2010 Augusztus 19)

jelen. hello mindenkinek


----------



## paska05 (2010 Augusztus 19)

Ezen már annyit buktam az életben(nem pénzben értendő) Vagyis nem mind!


----------



## paska05 (2010 Augusztus 19)

Helló Lia!


----------



## rkiss (2010 Augusztus 19)

*11*

Ha ez tényleg így működik, akkor mi az értelme?


----------



## paska05 (2010 Augusztus 19)




----------



## rkiss (2010 Augusztus 19)

*12*

Vagy csak számomra nincs értelme?


----------



## Phoenix69 (2010 Augusztus 19)

paska05:Szia.Ne próbálkozz,hanem tedd!


----------



## rkiss (2010 Augusztus 19)

*13*

Már csak 7?


----------



## rkiss (2010 Augusztus 19)

*14*

Remélem nem számoztam el!


----------



## paska05 (2010 Augusztus 19)




----------



## rkiss (2010 Augusztus 19)

*15*

15=3x5


----------



## paska05 (2010 Augusztus 19)

hehe


----------



## rkiss (2010 Augusztus 19)

*16*

16=2x8=4X4


----------



## paska05 (2010 Augusztus 19)

Analízisből jeles!


----------



## Phoenix69 (2010 Augusztus 19)

Szia.Nem csak a számodra nincs értelme!Én is ezért próbálok idézeteket írni halandzsa helyett!De ettől még nem lesz értelme,csak tartalma!


----------



## paska05 (2010 Augusztus 19)

Vagyis matekból


----------



## rkiss (2010 Augusztus 19)

*17*

No, egy prím!


----------



## paska05 (2010 Augusztus 19)

Nekem most 20 ha minden igaz!


----------



## rkiss (2010 Augusztus 19)

*18*

Lesz még egy 20-ig.


----------



## paska05 (2010 Augusztus 19)

Ilyenkor ki kell lépni vagy egyből mehet az egész???


----------



## rkiss (2010 Augusztus 19)

*19*

Itt is van: 19


----------



## paska05 (2010 Augusztus 19)




----------



## rkiss (2010 Augusztus 19)

*20*


----------



## Phoenix69 (2010 Augusztus 19)

Sikerült a 20 hozzászólás!


----------



## rkiss (2010 Augusztus 19)

*21*

Hátha elszámoltam.


----------



## rkiss (2010 Augusztus 19)

*22*

Már csak két nap? Hátha működik!


----------



## bepeter (2010 Augusztus 19)

Nekem már több van de nem lettem állandó tag?


----------



## sakab (2010 Augusztus 19)

sziasztok hóhóó már csak 19


----------



## sakab (2010 Augusztus 19)

Canadába tényleg jobb mint itthon ?


----------



## sakab (2010 Augusztus 19)

Mien munkalehetőségek vannak kint egyébként?


----------



## sakab (2010 Augusztus 19)

Tényleg érdekel és nem csak azért írom mert 20 hsz kell


----------



## sakab (2010 Augusztus 19)

Nincs vki közülletek véletlen aki tözsdézéssel ill befektetéssel foglalkozik?


----------



## sakab (2010 Augusztus 19)

ÉS netán lenne pár könyve a témával kapcsolatban


----------



## sakab (2010 Augusztus 19)

na na na vki


----------



## sakab (2010 Augusztus 19)

Nem szeretek magamba beszélni :/


----------



## sakab (2010 Augusztus 19)

9


----------



## sakab (2010 Augusztus 19)

10


----------



## sakab (2010 Augusztus 19)

11


----------



## sakab (2010 Augusztus 19)

12


----------



## sakab (2010 Augusztus 19)

nem igaz találtam egy csomó könyvet ami érdekelne de nem engedi leszedni...:S:S


----------



## sakab (2010 Augusztus 19)

és már tűkön ülök :/


----------



## sakab (2010 Augusztus 19)

óó még 5 és megvagyok


----------



## sakab (2010 Augusztus 19)

hop hop hop vki irjon


----------



## sakab (2010 Augusztus 19)

4


----------



## sakab (2010 Augusztus 19)

3


----------



## sakab (2010 Augusztus 19)

2 :!:


----------



## sakab (2010 Augusztus 19)

kiss 1:9::9::9::9::9::9::9::9::9:


----------



## sakab (2010 Augusztus 19)

na még 1 :/


----------



## atiwrc (2010 Augusztus 19)

10


----------



## atiwrc (2010 Augusztus 19)

11


----------



## atiwrc (2010 Augusztus 19)

12


----------



## atiwrc (2010 Augusztus 19)

13


----------



## atiwrc (2010 Augusztus 19)

14


----------



## atiwrc (2010 Augusztus 19)

15:444:


----------



## atiwrc (2010 Augusztus 19)

16:d


----------



## atiwrc (2010 Augusztus 19)

17\\m/


----------



## atiwrc (2010 Augusztus 19)

18:lol:


----------



## atiwrc (2010 Augusztus 19)

19:..:


----------



## atiwrc (2010 Augusztus 19)

20:4:


----------



## Paraatesz (2010 Augusztus 19)

Naggyon széééppen köszönöm a Diána alapot...minnyá megcsinyálom kfn-be !!!!!!! 

THX


----------



## Talitska (2010 Augusztus 19)

Jó!


----------



## Talitska (2010 Augusztus 19)

Nekem tetszik!


----------



## Talitska (2010 Augusztus 19)

Nekem a bohóc tetszik!


----------



## DRichard (2010 Augusztus 19)

Kezdjünk


----------



## DRichard (2010 Augusztus 19)

2


----------



## DRichard (2010 Augusztus 19)

3


----------



## DRichard (2010 Augusztus 19)

4


----------



## DRichard (2010 Augusztus 19)

5


----------



## DRichard (2010 Augusztus 19)

6


----------



## DRichard (2010 Augusztus 19)

7


----------



## DRichard (2010 Augusztus 19)

8


----------



## DRichard (2010 Augusztus 19)

9


----------



## DRichard (2010 Augusztus 19)

10


----------



## DRichard (2010 Augusztus 19)

11


----------



## DRichard (2010 Augusztus 19)

12


----------



## DRichard (2010 Augusztus 19)

13


----------



## DRichard (2010 Augusztus 19)

14


----------



## DRichard (2010 Augusztus 19)

15


----------



## DRichard (2010 Augusztus 19)

16


----------



## DRichard (2010 Augusztus 19)

17


----------



## DRichard (2010 Augusztus 19)

18


----------



## DRichard (2010 Augusztus 19)

19


----------



## DRichard (2010 Augusztus 19)

20


----------



## madlac (2010 Augusztus 19)

21 mert meg mindig nem engedi a letoltest


----------



## littlecica (2010 Augusztus 19)

nekem a léböjt vált be


----------



## littlecica (2010 Augusztus 19)

fujj cigi


----------



## littlecica (2010 Augusztus 19)

csernusnak jo köynve errö la drogma


----------



## littlecica (2010 Augusztus 19)

jo kis oldal ez


----------



## littlecica (2010 Augusztus 19)

hát igen


----------



## littlecica (2010 Augusztus 19)

atlagosan


----------



## littlecica (2010 Augusztus 19)

hogy kövér leszek vagy ingyenélö


----------



## littlecica (2010 Augusztus 19)

jo lenne meghalni


----------



## littlecica (2010 Augusztus 19)

valaki fel tudjateni a veronika meg akar halnit?


----------



## littlecica (2010 Augusztus 19)

kevés a film


----------



## littlecica (2010 Augusztus 19)

jok a játkok


----------



## littlecica (2010 Augusztus 19)

jo ez zoldal


----------



## littlecica (2010 Augusztus 19)

hapyyyy


----------



## littlecica (2010 Augusztus 19)

phoneeee


----------



## littlecica (2010 Augusztus 19)

jeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Böbebaba86 (2010 Augusztus 20)

12.


----------



## Böbebaba86 (2010 Augusztus 20)

13.


----------



## Böbebaba86 (2010 Augusztus 20)

14.


----------



## Böbebaba86 (2010 Augusztus 20)

15.


----------



## Böbebaba86 (2010 Augusztus 20)

16.


----------



## Böbebaba86 (2010 Augusztus 20)

17.


----------



## Böbebaba86 (2010 Augusztus 20)

lassan elég is lesz


----------



## Böbebaba86 (2010 Augusztus 20)

célegyenesben


----------



## Böbebaba86 (2010 Augusztus 20)

és akkor megvan a húsz!


----------



## ancsataki (2010 Augusztus 20)

köszi Melitta


----------



## ancsataki (2010 Augusztus 20)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


Ilyen régen regisztráltál?


----------



## Paraatesz (2010 Augusztus 20)

*Diána*

Köszönöm helyett kaptok ilyet....

úgyis sokat vittem az utóbbi időben

páááákiss


----------



## Gicke (2010 Augusztus 20)

Szia mindenki...akkor márcsak 19...


----------



## Gicke (2010 Augusztus 20)

18...


----------



## Gicke (2010 Augusztus 20)

17....szeretnék tölteni...


----------



## Gicke (2010 Augusztus 20)

16....jók a zenék...


----------



## Gicke (2010 Augusztus 20)

15...


----------



## Gicke (2010 Augusztus 20)

14...mindig zene...


----------



## Gicke (2010 Augusztus 20)

13...


----------



## Gicke (2010 Augusztus 20)

12... a zene az életem...


----------



## Gicke (2010 Augusztus 20)

11...


----------



## Gicke (2010 Augusztus 20)

10 :d


----------



## Gicke (2010 Augusztus 20)

9


----------



## Gicke (2010 Augusztus 20)

8 zene nélkül mit érek én...


----------



## Gicke (2010 Augusztus 20)

7...


----------



## Gicke (2010 Augusztus 20)

6...music...


----------



## Gicke (2010 Augusztus 20)

5


----------



## Gicke (2010 Augusztus 20)

4 jó a zene


----------



## Gicke (2010 Augusztus 20)

3...közeledem...


----------



## Gicke (2010 Augusztus 20)

2....mindjárt...megvan


----------



## Gicke (2010 Augusztus 20)

1....még 1.


----------



## Gicke (2010 Augusztus 20)

0...megvagyok...


----------



## selene (2010 Augusztus 20)

21


----------



## hardapa (2010 Augusztus 20)

vagyok


----------



## csibesz2992 (2010 Augusztus 20)

Számoljak el 20ig?


----------



## csibesz2992 (2010 Augusztus 20)

Azt mondjuk, szeretjük a virágokat, mégis letépjük őket...
Azt mondjuk, szeretjük a fákat, mégis kivágjuk őket...
És az emberek még mindig csodálkoznak, ha valaki fél, ha azt mondják neki, hogy szeretik...


----------



## csibesz2992 (2010 Augusztus 20)

A harc, az akaratok csatája. Le kell vetkőznöd a félelmet, vagy alulmaradsz. A küzdő akarat maga az erő. Soha ne add fel! Soha ne hátrálj meg! Küzdj mindig és minden körülmények között! Ha nincs ellenfél, akitől megfutamodsz, akkor nincs ellenség, aki erősebb lenne nálad.


----------



## csibesz2992 (2010 Augusztus 20)

Az emberek egymásra halmozzák életük hibáit, és kreálnak belőle egy szörnyet, amit végzetnek hívnak.


----------



## csibesz2992 (2010 Augusztus 20)

Alma=vitamin
vitamin=erő
erő=hatalom
hatalom=pénz
pénz=nők
nők=sex
sex=aids
aids=halál
kérsz egy almát?


----------



## csibesz2992 (2010 Augusztus 20)

Van egy olyan betegség amit a nők kapnak el de a férfiak halnak bele. A Hisztéria


----------



## csibesz2992 (2010 Augusztus 20)

Halló! Jó napot kívánok! Egy kis segítségre volna szükségem. Az adóbevallásomat szeretném beküldeni az APEH elektronikus rendszerén keresztül, de egy kicsit elakadtam.
Jó napot kívánok! Azért vagyunk, hogy segítsünk az állampolgárok minden ügyes-bajos dolgában. Hol akadt el?
Hát itt, a számítógép előtt.
Jó, jó, de meddig jutott el?
Az idegrohamig.
Pontosabban kérdem: benne van a magyarorszag.hu-ban?
Hú, de benne vagyok! Nyakig!
Nyugalom uram, nincs oka a kétségbeesésre! Ez egy abszolút felhasználóbarát rendszer. Sikerült belépnie az ügyfélkapun?
Hát ez az! Nem engednek be. Pedig kopogtam is, dörömböltem is, egyszer már a monitort is levertem az asztalról. Könyörgöm, engedjenek be!
Oké. Haladjunk akkor sorjában! Milyen operációs rendszere van?
Nézze, utoljára öt éve operáltak aranyérrel, de ebből nem csinálunk rendszert.
Explorer, Netscape vagy Mozilla?
Amit az APEH parancsol! Én mindent őszintén be akarok vallani. Egy biztos, mozilla gorillám nincs. Van viszont egy kanárink, de már nagyon öreg. Leadózom, csak egy szavukba kerül!
Nézze, az eddigi beszélgetésből úgy veszem ki, hogy maga nem egy kifejezetten számítógépes szakember. Most lépésről lépésre elmagyarázom, mit kell csinálnia. Először is, jelentkezzen be a http://www.magyarorszag/vallalkozas/ elethelyzetek/adobevallas/bejelentkezve/allampolgar/ szolgaltatas/szivatas.hu internetes oldalra. Megvan?
Már a szívatásnál tartok.
Egere van?
Jesszusom! Már erről is tudnak?
Akkor most nyissunk új ablakot!
Képtelenség. Már most is akkora a huzat a lakásban, hogy kivitte a nagymamát.
Kattintson a jobb felső sarokba! Mi jött fel?
Az alattunk lakó felesége. Elfogyott a sörük. Rákattanjak? Várjon! Most egy hibaüzenetet kaptam. Valami baj van a protokollal. Biztos azért, mert csak kőbányai söröm van itthon.
Türelem! Milyen titkosítása van a számítógépen?
Semmilyen. Az egész ház tud róla. Sőt, ide járnak szexképeket nézegetni.
Akkor telepítenie kell a JAVA titkosítót.
Sejtettem, hogy a java még hátravan.
Persze, végeredményben továbbmehetünk titkosítás nélkül is, de akkor törölnie kell a cookie-t. Tudja, hogyan kell?
Őszintén szólva, az anyukám nem tanított meg rá. Sőt, eddig nem is tudtam, hogy a kukit is meg kell törölni használat után.
Akkor most dobja a cookie-t a szemétkosárba!
Tulajdonképpen én sem vagyok túlságon elégedett vele, de azért a szemétkosárba dobni, azt azért egy kicsit túlzásnak tartom!
A következő lépésben feltétlenül le kell töltenünk az e-NYENYI programot az ONYF honlapjáról, mert különben nem tudunk behatolni az EMMA-ba.
Behatolni? Most dobatta ki velem a kukit!
Azt mondja meg nekem, hogy most mit lát a képernyőjén?
Olvasom: Tisztelt Felhasználó! Értesítjük, hogy a http://www. magyarorszag.hu oldal pillanatnyilag nem elérhető. A hiba elhárítása folyamatban van.
Ez a pech!
Nem, ez az APEH.
Egy pillanat! Most sikerült továbblépnem… Valami angol szöveg… Azt mondja, Pentagon… Interkontinentális rakétairányítás… Indítókódok… 
Uram, már csak egy apró segítségre volna szükségem: Megadná nekem az APEH pontos koordinátáit?


----------



## csibesz2992 (2010 Augusztus 20)

Az élet olyan, mint a sakk. Ha lent vagy, sok paraszt vesz körül, és járhatsz gyalog. Ha kicsit feljebb kerülsz akkor viszont mindenki téged akar leütni.


----------



## csibesz2992 (2010 Augusztus 20)

uram támad az ellenség!
-és hányan vannak?
-ezeregyen.
-honnan tudja hogy pont ezeregyen vannak?
-elől jön egy mögötte meg vagy ezer.


----------



## csibesz2992 (2010 Augusztus 20)

Nincsen karikás ostorom. Nincs lakásom, se autóm, és lehet, hogy maholnap munkám sem lesz.
Albérletben élek, és ott is fogok megrohadni.
Nem vagyok gazdag, és nem hordok márkás gatyát.
A világ egyik legszebb és legnehezebb nyelvét beszélem, amit rajtam kívül még több millióan leszarnak.
A vezetéknevem megelőzi a keresztnevem, és nem tartom furcsának, ha valaki Bélának nevezi el a kisfiát.
A Trabantom megelőzi a gyalogosokat és kerékpárosokat, és nem örülök, ha a turisták összekevernek a bevándorlókkal.
Büszkén gondolok Orbán Viktorra, az igazságosra, Gyurcsány Ferencre, népünk megmentőjére, a tömegközlekedésünkre, az oktatási és egészségügyi rendszerünkre, a közbiztonságunkra, az államadósságunkra, a gyorsan épülő 4-es metrónkra és M0-ás körgyűrűnkre, a faji öldöklőinkre, a tanárverő diákjainkra, a focistáinkra, a kivándorló feltalálóinkra, az adócsaló gazdagokra, az élősködő bevándorlókra.
Itt élek Európa segglyukában.
Pesszimizmusban, dohányzásban, alkoholizmusban, rákos megbetegedésekben, öngyilkosságban, a jogszabályok kijátszásában, a törvények megkerülésében mi vagyunk a császárok, és igenis nálunk él a világon a legtöbb pornós picsa.


----------



## csibesz2992 (2010 Augusztus 20)

+--------------------------------+
| Ha kivágod ezt a kupont |
| vehetsz egy új monitort! |
+--------------------------------+


----------



## csibesz2992 (2010 Augusztus 20)

Joe: Mi? Nem törhetsz csak úgy be, hogy elfoglald a medencémet! 
Peter: Neme?! Nos a genfi egyezmény hetes paragrafusa harmadik mondatának nyolcadik szava szerint: DE! Szóval így jártál Swanson!


----------



## csibesz2992 (2010 Augusztus 20)

Hogyantudod elfogni a sisakos tigrist a dzsungelben?- Ez egy nehez muvelet, mert a sisakos tigris egy nagyon okos, lelemenyes allat. Eloszor is ki kell jelolnod egy 4 meter x 4 meteres negyszetet, de nagyon fontos, hogy pont 4 meter x 4 meteres legyen, mert ha nem, a sisakos tigris, aki egy nagyon okos ...allat, gyanut fog, es tobbet soha nem fogod tudni elfogni, de soha. Utana bekerited ezt a 4 meter x 4 meteres teruletet egy 2 meter magas keritessel, de nagyon fontos, hogy pont 2 meter magas legyen, egy centivel se magasabb vagy alacsonyabb, mert a sisakos tigris egy nagyon lelelmenyes es felenk allat, s ha rajon a cselre, tobbet soha nem fogod tudni elkapni, de soha. Utana annak a 4 meter x 4 meteres teruletnek a kozepere, amit korekeritettel egy pont 2 meteres keritessel, szoval ennek a kozepere elhelyezel egy sarga telefonfulket, de nagyon fontos, hogy pont a kozepere helyezd, mert ha nem, a sisakos tigris, aki egy nagyon okos allat, rajon, hogy ez csak csapda, elszalad, s tobbet soha nem fogod tudni elkapni, de soha.Ha mindent jol csinaltal, s a 4 meter x 4 meteres teruletet korbevetted egy pont 2 meter magas keritessel, es pont a kozepere elhelyezted a sarga telefonfulket, jon majd a sisakos tigris, es ha mindent jol csinaltal, be fog setalni egeszen a telefonfulkeig anelkul hogy gyanut fogna. Akkor megcsengeted a mobilodrol a telefonfulket, hagyod hogy kettod csengessen es utana rogton lerakod. Nagyon fontos, hogy csak kettot hagyjad csengetni, mert a sisakos tigris egy nagyon okos allat, s ha rajon a cselre, akkor tobbet soha nem fogod tudni elkapni de soha. Viszont ha pont kettot csengetsz s lerakod, akkor mire a sisakos tigris felvenne a kagylot, te pont letetted. Ezt haromszor egymas utan megismetled, nagyon fontos, hogy pont haromszor ismeteld, mert ha nem, a sisakos tigris, aki egy nagyon okos allat, gyanut fog, elszalad, s tobbet soha nem fogod tudni elkapni, de soha. Ha jol csinaltad viszont, akkor a sisakos tigris, miutan harmadszor is felveszi a kagylot es mivel te mar letetted csak a tonust fogja hallani, nagyon ideges lesz, mergeben a sisakjat a foldhoz veri... es innen kezdve ugyanugy kell elfogni mint egy rendes, normalis tigrist.


----------



## csibesz2992 (2010 Augusztus 20)

Szomorú és megható, mert sajnos igaz!
Küldjétek minden Magyarnak, főleg Magyarországon.

Szentmihályi Szabó Péter:
VELÜNK SZAVAZZATOK!
Ne gyertek haza! Itt nem kelletek!
Itt a fél ország lop, csal, beteg.
Itt már nem kellenek a gyermekek.
Itt Horn, Pető, Gyurcsány az úr,
Itt mindenki angolul tanul,
Ne gyertek haza! Itt nem kelletek!
Ne gyertek haza! Ez itt csonka ország,
Emléketek is gyáván elhazudták,
Itt útlevél nem jár, csak idegennek,
Ha kampányt vezet vagy bölcsen befektet.
Ne gyertek haza! Ez itt csonka ország!
Ne gyertek haza! Krisztusnak sincs helye,
Vígan él Kun Béla, Kádár szelleme,
Itt nem állhat szobra gróf Telekinek,
Pázmánynak, Wassnak, Mindszentynek.
Ne gyertek haza! Krisztusnak sincs helye.
Ne gyertek haza! Ünneplik Trianont,
Itt zászlót a nép Károlyiért bont,
Koccintanak Erdély gyászünnepén,
Itt nincs már magyar hit, munkás remény,
Ne gyertek haza! Ünneplik Trianont.
Ne gyertek haza! Itt nincsen munkahely,
Magyar szív, ész, kéz itt senkinek se kell,
Nincs itt magyar gyár, talpalatnyi föld,
A reklám és hazugság minden tért betölt.
Ne gyertek haza! Itt nincsen munkahely.
Ne gyertek haza! Ki itt rátok szavazna,
Az mind szélsőséges, sovén és irredenta,
Populista, demagóg, ellenforradalmár -
Jaj, emlékeztek? Sok ilyesmi volt már.
Ne gyertek haza! Nincs, ki rátok szavazna.
Vagy gyertek mindannyian!
Velünk szavazzatok!
Élők és holtak, látók és vakok,
Ki járni bír, ki élni mer,
Tenger tömegben jöjjön el!
Szavazzatok helyettünk üvöltő igennel,
Gyertek zászlóval, fáklyával, kereszttel,
Gyertek mindannyian, velünk szavazzatok!
S amit nem tudtunk megtenni ötven éve,
Kergessük őket együtt el, örökre, végre!


----------



## csibesz2992 (2010 Augusztus 20)

cigány ragozás
Én tanulok, te tanulsz, ő lóg,
Én vizsgázom, te vizsgázol, ő nem buktatható,
Én dolgozom, te dolgozol, ő hátrányos,
Én spórolok, te spórolsz, ő segélyt kér,
Én építek, te építesz, ő igényel (és kap is),
Én gyereket szülők, te gyereket nemzel (annyit, amennyit el tudunk tartani),
ő világra potyogtatja tucatjával, és eltartatja velünk,
Én nevelem a gyerekemet, te neveled a gyerekedet, ő megveri a gyerekeinket,
Én megvásárolom, te megvásárolod, ő elrabolja,
Én kertészkedem, te kertészkedsz, ő ellopja,
Én állatot tenyésztek, te állatot tenyésztesz, ő elhajtja,
Én továbbképzem magam, Te továbbképzed magad, ő hülye maradhat,
Én adót fizetek, te adót fizetsz, ő visszaigényel,
Én nyugdíjjárulékot fizetek, te nyugdíjjárulékot fizetsz, ő méltányossági
nyugdíjat kap,
Én korán meghalok, Te korán meghalsz, ő a társadalom áldozata, ha korán
meghal,
Az én hamvaimat szétszórják, a Te hamvaidat, kicsi betonfalba falazzák,ő
családi márványozott, aranyozott, étellel, itallal pénzzel, arannyal
megrakott kriptában tér örök nyugalomra!


----------



## csibesz2992 (2010 Augusztus 20)

Kossuth Lajos aaazt üzente, rádióban regi ment, yeeeeee


----------



## csibesz2992 (2010 Augusztus 20)

Aki éjszaka legény, az nappal aludja ki magát


----------



## csibesz2992 (2010 Augusztus 20)

- Mi az ami fából van és kocka alakú?? ... - Üveggolyó


----------



## csibesz2992 (2010 Augusztus 20)

Hiszek Abban

Hiszek abban, hogy nekünk itt helyünk van
Nem csak vagyunk a Világban

Hiszek abban, hogy létezik barátság
Nem csak érdek és aljasság

Hiszek abban, hogy létezik bizalom
Nem csak gyanú az arcokon

Hiszek abban, hogy létezik igazság
Nem csak mese és hazugság
Itt élünk, nem kérünk
Senkitől, semmitől már nem félünk
Nincs álmunk, nem várunk
Megyünk meg nem állunk
Itt élünk, nem félünk
A szeretet tűzében rég nem égünk
Vihar hátán, sasok szárnyán
Hangunk messze elszáll

Hiszek abban, hogy nem élünk hiába
Ez nem a törtetők hazája

Hiszek abban, hogy nem hiszik el soká
Hamis prróféták hazug, hazug szavát
Itt élünk, nem kérünk
Senkitől, semmitől már nem félünk
Nincs álmunk, nem várunk
Megyünk meg nem állunk
Itt élünk, nem félünk
A szeretet tűzében rég nem égünk
Vihar hátán, sasok szárnyán
Hangunk messze elszáll

Itt élünk, nem kérünk
Senkitől, semmitől már nem félünk
Nincs álmunk, nem várunk
Megyünk meg nem állunk
Itt élünk, nem félünk
A szeretet tűzében rég nem égünk
Vihar hátán, sasok szárnyán
Hangunk messze elszáll


----------



## csibesz2992 (2010 Augusztus 20)

Meg is van


----------



## zsuzsi0502 (2010 Augusztus 20)

Köszi


----------



## zsuzsi0502 (2010 Augusztus 20)

Köszi


----------



## kEPi5 (2010 Augusztus 20)

mindent


----------



## kEPi5 (2010 Augusztus 20)

szeretem anyát


----------



## kEPi5 (2010 Augusztus 20)

sziasztok!
itt hogyan lehet kávézni?nemértem sajnos


----------



## kEPi5 (2010 Augusztus 20)

amúgy a nescaféról leszoktam


----------



## kEPi5 (2010 Augusztus 20)

a kávé az azt mondom legyen rendes kávé!


----------



## kEPi5 (2010 Augusztus 20)

nagyon jók a receptek! imádok főzni


----------



## kEPi5 (2010 Augusztus 20)

én alkoholista vagyok.


----------



## gombis (2010 Augusztus 20)

- üdv Mindenkinek !


----------



## cicus61 (2010 Augusztus 20)

sziasztok, szép hosszú hétvégét mindenkinek


----------



## dell111 (2010 Augusztus 20)

*Üdv. mindenkinek, Szép napot!*




Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


----------



## Lypszy (2010 Augusztus 20)

halihó


----------



## greg03 (2010 Augusztus 20)

sziasztok


----------



## greg03 (2010 Augusztus 20)

2


----------



## greg03 (2010 Augusztus 20)

hali


----------



## greg03 (2010 Augusztus 20)

aaa


----------



## greg03 (2010 Augusztus 20)

asd


----------



## tothzsuzsa23 (2010 Augusztus 20)

Boldogan megnézném a filigránokat csak nem tudom!


----------



## tothzsuzsa23 (2010 Augusztus 20)

Idősek otthonában dolgozom, nekik szeretném szebbé tenni a környezetüket.


----------



## tothzsuzsa23 (2010 Augusztus 20)

A lányom pedig remélhetőleg ovisok környezetét tenné szebbé.


----------



## tothzsuzsa23 (2010 Augusztus 20)

Most már kicsit unom, hpgy még mindig nem férek a kreatív oldalakhoz.


----------



## greg03 (2010 Augusztus 20)

hali


----------



## tothzsuzsa23 (2010 Augusztus 20)

Ez még mindig csak ötödik hozzászólás.


----------



## greg03 (2010 Augusztus 20)

hó


----------



## tothzsuzsa23 (2010 Augusztus 20)

Segítség!


----------



## tothzsuzsa23 (2010 Augusztus 20)

123456789


----------



## tothzsuzsa23 (2010 Augusztus 20)

987654321


----------



## tothzsuzsa23 (2010 Augusztus 20)

Földiekkel játszó égi tünemény


----------



## tothzsuzsa23 (2010 Augusztus 20)

Istenségnek látszó csalfa vak remény


----------



## tothzsuzsa23 (2010 Augusztus 20)

Kit keres magának a boldogtalan


----------



## tothzsuzsa23 (2010 Augusztus 20)

Tüzesen süt le a nyári nap sugára


----------



## tothzsuzsa23 (2010 Augusztus 20)

Az ég tetejéről a juhász bojtárra


----------



## tothzsuzsa23 (2010 Augusztus 20)

Fölösleges dolog sütnie oly nagyon


----------



## tothzsuzsa23 (2010 Augusztus 20)

A juhász bojtárnak úgy is nagy melege vagyon


----------



## tothzsuzsa23 (2010 Augusztus 20)

Szerelem tüze ég fiatal szívében


----------



## tothzsuzsa23 (2010 Augusztus 20)

Úgy legelteti a nyájt a falu végen


----------



## tothzsuzsa23 (2010 Augusztus 20)

falu végen nyája mint szerte legelész


----------



## tothzsuzsa23 (2010 Augusztus 20)

Ő addig subáján a fűben heverész


----------



## tothzsuzsa23 (2010 Augusztus 20)

Tenger virág nyílik tarkán körülötte


----------



## tothzsuzsa23 (2010 Augusztus 20)

De ő a virágra szemét nem vetette


----------



## tothzsuzsa23 (2010 Augusztus 20)

Egy kőhajtásnyira folyt tőle a patak


----------



## tothzsuzsa23 (2010 Augusztus 20)

Bámuló szemei oda tapatanak


----------



## tothzsuzsa23 (2010 Augusztus 20)

De nem ám a patak csillámló habjára


----------



## tothzsuzsa23 (2010 Augusztus 20)

Hanem a patakban egy szőke kislányra


----------



## tothzsuzsa23 (2010 Augusztus 20)

Szőke kislánynak karcsú termetére


----------



## tothzsuzsa23 (2010 Augusztus 20)

Szép hosszú hajára, gömbölyű keblére


----------



## pegasos (2010 Augusztus 20)

*Shakespeare*

"Színház az egész világ,
És színész benne minden férfi és nő:
Fellép s lelép: s mindenkit sok szerep vár
Életében..."

(William Shakespeare: Ahogy tetszik)


----------



## tothzsuzsa23 (2010 Augusztus 20)

kisleány szoknyája térdig föl van hajtva


----------



## tothzsuzsa23 (2010 Augusztus 20)

mivel, hogy ruhákat a mos a friss patakban


----------



## tothzsuzsa23 (2010 Augusztus 20)

kilátszik a vízből két szép térdecskéje


----------



## tothzsuzsa23 (2010 Augusztus 20)

Kukorica Jancsi gyönyörűségére


----------



## tothzsuzsa23 (2010 Augusztus 20)

Mert a pázsit fölött heverésző juhász


----------



## tothzsuzsa23 (2010 Augusztus 20)

Kukorica Jancsi ki is lehetne más


----------



## tothzsuzsa23 (2010 Augusztus 20)

ki pedig a patakban a ruhát tisztázza


----------



## tothzsuzsa23 (2010 Augusztus 20)

Iluska az Jancsi szívének gyöngyháza


----------



## damagedealer (2010 Augusztus 20)

helloka


----------



## damagedealer (2010 Augusztus 20)

ugy ertem hello mindenkinek


----------



## damagedealer (2010 Augusztus 20)

a mindenki alatt azt ertem hogy mind az ki olvassa


----------



## damagedealer (2010 Augusztus 20)

persze azoknak is szol akik nem olvassak


----------



## damagedealer (2010 Augusztus 20)

ami ugye kerdeses hiszen akkor honnan szereznenek rola tudomast


----------



## damagedealer (2010 Augusztus 20)

ezen informacio hianyanak elszenvedese markans hatranyban reszesiti oket


----------



## damagedealer (2010 Augusztus 20)

sajna


----------



## damagedealer (2010 Augusztus 20)

van barki aki erti a 20 hozzaszolasos korlat lenyeget?


----------



## damagedealer (2010 Augusztus 20)

A 701-es jaunt azonnal indul – visszhangzott végig a kellemes női hang a New York-i Kikötői Hatóság Állomás kék várótermén. A KHÁ nem sokat változott az utóbbi háromszáz évben – mocskos volt, és kissé riasztó. Egyedül a női komputerhang tette kellemesebbé.

– Jauntszolgálat a Marsra, Whitehead Citybe – folytatta a hang. – Azok az utasok, akik már megváltották a jegyüket, a kék váróterem hálócsarnokában várakozzanak. Győződjenek meg róla, hogy minden iratuk érvényes. Köszönöm.


----------



## damagedealer (2010 Augusztus 20)

Az emeleti hálócsarnok egyáltalán nem volt mocskos. Faltól falig kagylószürke szőnyeg borította. A falak tojásfehérek voltak, rajtuk kellemes absztrakt nyomatok függtek. Egyenletesen, andalítóan váltakozó színek kavarogtak a mennyezeten. A hatalmas teremben száz ágy állt, tízesével szabályos sorokba rendezve. Öt jauntsegéd keringett halk, vidám hangon beszélve, tejet kínálgatva mindenkinek. A helyiség egyik végében volt a bejárat, amit fegyveres őrök álltak körül, és még egy segéd, aki egy későn jövő papírjainak érvényességét vizsgálta, egy zaklatott kinézetű üzletemberét, hóna alatt a New York-i World Times összehajtogatott számával.


----------



## damagedealer (2010 Augusztus 20)

A terem másik végében a padló egy körülbelül öt láb széles és tíz láb hosszú teknőben folytatódott; ez áthaladt egy ajtó nélküli nyíláson, és leginkább a gyermekek játszótéri csúszdájára emlékeztetett.

Az Oates család tagjai egymás mellett feküdtek négy jauntágyon, közel a terem túlsó végéhez. Mark Oates és a felesége, Marilys, két oldalról fogták közre két gyermeküket.


----------



## damagedealer (2010 Augusztus 20)

– Apa, most már mesélsz nekem valamit a jauntról? – kérdezte Ricky. – Megígérted.

– Igen, apa, megígérted – erősítette meg Patricia, és ok nélkül harsányan fölnevetett.


----------



## damagedealer (2010 Augusztus 20)

Egy bivalytermetű üzletember végigmérte őket, aztán újra belemélyedt a teli irattartóba, amelyet épp tanulmányozott a hátán fekve, fényesre pucolt cipős lábait gondosan egymás mellé helyezve. Mindenfelől a társalgás halk moraja hallatszott, és az utasok ruháinak suhogása, amint elhelyezkedtek a jauntágyakon.


----------



## damagedealer (2010 Augusztus 20)

Mark átpillantott Marilys Oatesra, és kacsintott. Az asszony visszakacsintott, pedig ő is majdnem olyan ideges volt, mint amilyennek Patty látszott. Miért ne? gondolta Mark. Mindhárman először jauntolnak. Ő és Marilys az utóbbi hat hónapban többször megvitatták már annak előnyeit és hátrányait, ha az egész családot áttelepítik – amióta a Texaco Vízgyár értesítette áthelyezéséről Whitehead Citybe. Végül azért döntöttek úgy, hogy mindannyian mennek, mert Mark az elkövetkező két évet teljes egészében a Marson kell töltse. Most elgondolkodott, Marilys sápadt arcát látva, vajon az asszony megbánta-e már döntését.


----------



## damagedealer (2010 Augusztus 20)

Órájára pillantott, és látta, még csaknem félóra van hátra a jauntolásig. Az elég lesz, hogy elmeséljen mindent... és remélte, azzal legalább eltereli a gyerekek gondolatait az idegeskedésről. Ki tudja, talán még Marilysre is nyugtatólag hat majd.

– Jól van – szólt.

Ricky és Pat komolyan nézték, a fia tizenkét éves volt, a lánya kilenc. Megint emlékeztette magát, hogy Ricky már mélyen bent jár majd a pubertás ingoványában, a lányának pedig nőni kezdenek a mellei, mire visszatérnek a Földre, de nem tudta elképzelni. A srácok az apró Whitehead Vegyes Iskolába járnak majd, együtt a technikusok és olajbányászok száz-egynéhány csemetéjével; a fia már egy-két hónapon belül geológiai tanulmányútra mehet a Phoboszra. Nehéz elhinni... pedig így lesz.

Ki tudja? gondolta keserűen. Talán az én jauntiszonyom is elmúlik.


----------



## 200 (2010 Augusztus 20)

hello


----------



## 200 (2010 Augusztus 20)

a


----------



## 200 (2010 Augusztus 20)

b


----------



## Yózsi (2010 Augusztus 20)

*Folytatom*



200 írta:


> b


 
c


----------



## 200 (2010 Augusztus 20)

helloka


----------



## edytan (2010 Augusztus 20)

Nagyon kedves vagy!


----------



## 200 (2010 Augusztus 20)

benéztem....HELLO


----------



## Yózsi (2010 Augusztus 20)

Már csak 14 hozzászólás kell. Lassan gyűlik, de nem vagyok mohó.


----------



## 200 (2010 Augusztus 20)

válasz


----------



## 200 (2010 Augusztus 20)

téma


----------



## edytan (2010 Augusztus 20)

köszi


----------



## 200 (2010 Augusztus 20)

a


----------



## 200 (2010 Augusztus 20)

b


----------



## 200 (2010 Augusztus 20)

köszi


----------



## 200 (2010 Augusztus 20)

c


----------



## 200 (2010 Augusztus 20)

d


----------



## 200 (2010 Augusztus 20)

e


----------



## 200 (2010 Augusztus 20)

Köszi


----------



## Szesze91 (2010 Augusztus 20)

*1*

En igazan szertnem mar azt a 20 hozzaszolast!


----------



## Szesze91 (2010 Augusztus 20)

*2*

Ugy, hogy ha nem gond hozzaszolnek


----------



## Szesze91 (2010 Augusztus 20)

ok?


----------



## Szesze91 (2010 Augusztus 20)

remelem igen...


----------



## Szesze91 (2010 Augusztus 20)

mar azt se tudok mit irjak


----------



## Szesze91 (2010 Augusztus 20)

na de kitalalok valamit


----------



## Szesze91 (2010 Augusztus 20)

irok meg


----------



## Szesze91 (2010 Augusztus 20)

es meg tobbet


----------



## szende1001 (2010 Augusztus 20)

*1*

en szertnek


----------



## szende1001 (2010 Augusztus 20)

*2*

de tenyleg


----------



## szende1001 (2010 Augusztus 20)

3


----------



## szende1001 (2010 Augusztus 20)

4


----------



## szende1001 (2010 Augusztus 20)

5


----------



## szende1001 (2010 Augusztus 20)

6


----------



## szende1001 (2010 Augusztus 20)

7


----------



## szende1001 (2010 Augusztus 20)

8


----------



## szende1001 (2010 Augusztus 20)

9


----------



## szende1001 (2010 Augusztus 20)

10


----------



## szende1001 (2010 Augusztus 20)

jaj de jo ez mar a 11dik lesz


----------



## szende1001 (2010 Augusztus 20)

sot ez mar a 12 dik ami anyit jelent h csak 8 van harta, juheee


----------



## szende1001 (2010 Augusztus 20)

azert kell nekem ez mer tleakarok tolteni egy konyvet, mert megyek nyaralni


----------



## szende1001 (2010 Augusztus 20)

es legyen kozbe amit olvassak, jaja, mar alig varom menjek...


----------



## szende1001 (2010 Augusztus 20)

15, ma csak 5 ami meg 100 masadperc, anyit nem tudom h kibiroke


----------



## szende1001 (2010 Augusztus 20)

16


----------



## szende1001 (2010 Augusztus 20)

17, mar nagyon unom relemem az akonyv meg eri


----------



## szende1001 (2010 Augusztus 20)

olyan gyorsan irok minden hleyeteln...


----------



## szende1001 (2010 Augusztus 20)

19, tehat mar csak egy van htra


----------



## szende1001 (2010 Augusztus 20)

ez lesz az utolso, jaj de jo sziastzok, mar tobbet nem irok


----------



## szende1001 (2010 Augusztus 20)

lehet hogy elszamoltam mert meg mindig nem engedi hogy letoltsem....ahhhh


----------



## edytan (2010 Augusztus 20)

Szerintem is.


----------



## edytan (2010 Augusztus 20)

Köszi


----------



## edytan (2010 Augusztus 20)

Bocsi, csak élek a lehetőséggel.


----------



## edytan (2010 Augusztus 20)

Helló


----------



## edytan (2010 Augusztus 20)

én is igyekszem taggá válni


----------



## edytan (2010 Augusztus 20)

Ok


----------



## edytan (2010 Augusztus 20)

Szerintem is.


----------



## edytan (2010 Augusztus 20)

Nagyon kedves vagy!


----------



## edytan (2010 Augusztus 20)

Hello, csak próbálok taggá válni


----------



## edytan (2010 Augusztus 20)

Szia!


----------



## edytan (2010 Augusztus 20)

!


----------



## edytan (2010 Augusztus 20)

Egyetértek


----------



## edytan (2010 Augusztus 20)

én is azon igyekszem


----------



## edytan (2010 Augusztus 20)

én is


----------



## edytan (2010 Augusztus 20)

Én is


----------



## m.schumi (2010 Augusztus 20)

*-*

_Szép a nyár!_


----------



## karol2 (2010 Augusztus 20)

**

Hali! Beköszöntem.


----------



## denisz_92 (2010 Augusztus 20)

sziasztok


----------



## denisz_92 (2010 Augusztus 20)

bekoszontem


----------



## zsuzsi0502 (2010 Augusztus 20)

3


----------



## ancsataki (2010 Augusztus 20)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


itt vaok ma is


----------



## bpjotr (2010 Augusztus 20)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


Nagyon kedves!


----------



## ancsataki (2010 Augusztus 20)

még nyolc és ma belenézhetek kedvemre


----------



## bpjotr (2010 Augusztus 20)

nos akkor megpróbálom...


----------



## ancsataki (2010 Augusztus 20)

jó lesz ez...


----------



## bpjotr (2010 Augusztus 20)

Údvözletem....


----------



## ancsataki (2010 Augusztus 20)

még hat de keserves


----------



## ancsataki (2010 Augusztus 20)

I am cooking now


----------



## bpjotr (2010 Augusztus 20)

nekem még rengeteg.....


----------



## bpjotr (2010 Augusztus 20)

-1


----------



## ancsataki (2010 Augusztus 20)

spenótos rakottast


----------



## bpjotr (2010 Augusztus 20)

az milyen?


----------



## ancsataki (2010 Augusztus 20)

de a barna rizs nem akar főni


----------



## bpjotr (2010 Augusztus 20)

én még nem is gondoltam vacsorára!


----------



## bpjotr (2010 Augusztus 20)

viszont jó illatokat érzek....


----------



## bpjotr (2010 Augusztus 20)

*Kezdetek*

Azért érdeklődni szabad?


----------



## ancsataki (2010 Augusztus 20)

még nem tudom


----------



## bpjotr (2010 Augusztus 20)

Keresem Karinthy, Sóhivatal című karcolatának rádióváltozatát.


----------



## bpjotr (2010 Augusztus 20)

Valakinek megvan?


----------



## ancsataki (2010 Augusztus 20)

na nem tudom hova tüntem


----------



## bpjotr (2010 Augusztus 20)

egyébként mindent keresek ami Karinthy-től való.....


----------



## bpjotr (2010 Augusztus 20)

nos?


----------



## bpjotr (2010 Augusztus 20)

lécci!


----------



## bpjotr (2010 Augusztus 20)

sokmindent tudnék ajánlani cserébe....


----------



## bpjotr (2010 Augusztus 20)

még 5


----------



## bpjotr (2010 Augusztus 20)

4


----------



## bpjotr (2010 Augusztus 20)

érdekelne pl "a gép hazudik" című is!


----------



## bpjotr (2010 Augusztus 20)

Hogy kell ide feltölteni?


----------



## bpjotr (2010 Augusztus 20)

torrenttel lehet?


----------



## Zylo (2010 Augusztus 20)

Hali!


----------



## Zylo (2010 Augusztus 20)

Én is nekiugrok a 20 hozzászólásnak...


----------



## Zylo (2010 Augusztus 20)

Bár fogalmam sincs, mit írhatnék... XD


----------



## Zylo (2010 Augusztus 20)

Mondjuk soronként beírom az egyik kedvenc versemet...


----------



## Zylo (2010 Augusztus 20)

Az vagy nekem, mint testnek a kenyér


----------



## Zylo (2010 Augusztus 20)

s a tavaszi zápor fűszere a földnek;


----------



## Zylo (2010 Augusztus 20)

lelkem miattad örök harcben él,


----------



## Zylo (2010 Augusztus 20)

mint a fösvény, kit pénze gondja öl meg;


----------



## Zylo (2010 Augusztus 20)

csupa fény és boldogság büszke elmém,


----------



## Zylo (2010 Augusztus 20)

majd fél: az idő ellop, eltemet;


----------



## Zylo (2010 Augusztus 20)

csak az enyém légy, néha azt szeretném,


----------



## Zylo (2010 Augusztus 20)

majd hogy a világ lássa kincsemet;


----------



## Zylo (2010 Augusztus 20)

arcod varázsa csordultig betölt


----------



## Márton222 (2010 Augusztus 20)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


Sziasztok


----------



## Zylo (2010 Augusztus 20)

s egy pillantásodért is sorvadok;


----------



## Márton222 (2010 Augusztus 20)

Márton222 írta:


> Sziasztok


 Köszönöm


----------



## Márton222 (2010 Augusztus 20)

Márton222 írta:


> Köszönöm


a


----------



## Zylo (2010 Augusztus 20)

nincs más, nem is akarok más gyönyört,


----------



## Márton222 (2010 Augusztus 20)

Márton222 írta:


> a


lehetőséget


----------



## Zylo (2010 Augusztus 20)

csak amit tőled kaptam s még kapok.


----------



## Zylo (2010 Augusztus 20)

Koldus-szegény királyi gazdagon,


----------



## Márton222 (2010 Augusztus 20)

a


----------



## Zylo (2010 Augusztus 20)

részeg vagyok és mindig szomjazom.


----------



## Márton222 (2010 Augusztus 20)

20


----------



## Márton222 (2010 Augusztus 20)

hozzászólás


----------



## Zylo (2010 Augusztus 20)

Ez egyébként Shakespeare 75. szonettje volt XD


----------



## Zylo (2010 Augusztus 20)

És már meg is van a 20 hozzászólás


----------



## Márton222 (2010 Augusztus 20)

Szép


----------



## Márton222 (2010 Augusztus 20)

azt nem látom hol számolja a hozzászólásaimat


----------



## Márton222 (2010 Augusztus 20)

ja megvan 13


----------



## Márton222 (2010 Augusztus 20)

pontosabban mostmár 15 lesz


----------



## Márton222 (2010 Augusztus 20)

namég írok 5-öt


----------



## Márton222 (2010 Augusztus 20)

4-et


----------



## Márton222 (2010 Augusztus 20)

Véleményem szt ez a 20 db-os hozzászólásdömping követelmény elriasztó én pl egy éve regisztráltam, de csak most szántam rá magam hogy legyártsak 20-at


----------



## Márton222 (2010 Augusztus 20)

namég 2


----------



## Márton222 (2010 Augusztus 20)

ezt most nem egészen értettem milyen szavazást kéne indítanom,node 1111 ezzel megvan a20. hozzászólásom


----------



## PRóza (2010 Augusztus 20)

Sziasztok!


----------



## gombis (2010 Augusztus 20)

Szép jó estét kívánok!


----------



## Noricicc (2010 Augusztus 20)

Sziasztok!
Tehát csak akkor fogom tudni letölteni, ha lesz 20 db válasz a beköszönésemre?


----------



## Noricicc (2010 Augusztus 20)

na már csak 19 kell a könyv


----------



## Noricicc (2010 Augusztus 20)

17


----------



## Noricicc (2010 Augusztus 20)

16:d


----------



## Noricicc (2010 Augusztus 20)

15 :d


----------



## Noricicc (2010 Augusztus 20)

15


----------



## Noricicc (2010 Augusztus 20)

14...


----------



## Noricicc (2010 Augusztus 20)

...13


----------



## Noricicc (2010 Augusztus 20)

12


----------



## Noricicc (2010 Augusztus 20)

11


----------



## Noricicc (2010 Augusztus 20)

10


----------



## Noricicc (2010 Augusztus 20)

9


----------



## gombis (2010 Augusztus 20)

üdv Mindenkinek !


----------



## Noricicc (2010 Augusztus 20)

8:00:


----------



## Noricicc (2010 Augusztus 20)

7:444:


----------



## Noricicc (2010 Augusztus 20)

6:lol:


----------



## Noricicc (2010 Augusztus 20)

5:11:


----------



## Noricicc (2010 Augusztus 20)

4:34:


----------



## gombis (2010 Augusztus 20)

- Itt vagyok, 20-szor jelentkezem !


----------



## Noricicc (2010 Augusztus 20)

3:4:


----------



## Noricicc (2010 Augusztus 20)

2:d


----------



## Noricicc (2010 Augusztus 20)

1kiss


----------



## Noricicc (2010 Augusztus 20)

és megvagyok
remélem sikerült...


----------



## gombis (2010 Augusztus 20)

végre talán beérkeztem ?!


----------



## vilidili (2010 Augusztus 20)

1


----------



## vilidili (2010 Augusztus 20)

Hello.


----------



## vilidili (2010 Augusztus 20)

Jó


----------



## vilidili (2010 Augusztus 20)

az


----------



## vilidili (2010 Augusztus 20)

oldal.


----------



## vilidili (2010 Augusztus 20)

15


----------



## titok241 (2010 Augusztus 20)

Sziasztok!


----------



## vilidili (2010 Augusztus 20)

14


----------



## vilidili (2010 Augusztus 20)

Szia.


----------



## vilidili (2010 Augusztus 20)

12


----------



## vilidili (2010 Augusztus 20)

123


----------



## vilidili (2010 Augusztus 20)

456


----------



## vilidili (2010 Augusztus 20)

789


----------



## vilidili (2010 Augusztus 20)

10-11-12


----------



## Hohonano66 (2010 Augusztus 20)

ok kösz


----------



## vilidili (2010 Augusztus 20)

13-14-15


----------



## vilidili (2010 Augusztus 20)

16-17-18


----------



## vilidili (2010 Augusztus 20)

19


----------



## vilidili (2010 Augusztus 20)

20


----------



## vilidili (2010 Augusztus 20)

1-2-3-4


----------



## vilidili (2010 Augusztus 20)

121212


----------



## vilidili (2010 Augusztus 20)

És 20!


----------



## vilidili (2010 Augusztus 20)

21


----------



## csacsa100 (2010 Augusztus 20)

1


----------



## csacsa100 (2010 Augusztus 20)

2


----------



## yuga (2010 Augusztus 20)

jelen


----------



## csacsa100 (2010 Augusztus 20)

3


----------



## gulyka (2010 Augusztus 20)

*hello*

jelen:656:
Koszonom, hogy itt lehetek


----------



## gulyka (2010 Augusztus 20)

*mirol irjak?*

Koszi a lehetoseget, hogy egyszeruen ossze lehet szedni a 20 hozzaszolast.


----------



## gulyka (2010 Augusztus 20)

Nem akarok csak szamokat irni, bar lehet mindenki jobban jar


----------



## olvasójancsi (2010 Augusztus 20)

Üdv mindenki, jó az oldal.


----------



## bokat (2010 Augusztus 21)

Sziasztok!


----------



## bokat (2010 Augusztus 21)

Már sokszor olvastam Nálatok hasznos dolgokat. Ezentúl talán írni is fogok.


----------



## chatnoire159 (2010 Augusztus 21)

a


----------



## chatnoire159 (2010 Augusztus 21)

s


----------



## chatnoire159 (2010 Augusztus 21)

d


----------



## chatnoire159 (2010 Augusztus 21)

f


----------



## chatnoire159 (2010 Augusztus 21)

g


----------



## chatnoire159 (2010 Augusztus 21)

h


----------



## chatnoire159 (2010 Augusztus 21)

j


----------



## chatnoire159 (2010 Augusztus 21)

k


----------



## chatnoire159 (2010 Augusztus 21)

l


----------



## chatnoire159 (2010 Augusztus 21)

q


----------



## chatnoire159 (2010 Augusztus 21)

w


----------



## chatnoire159 (2010 Augusztus 21)

e


----------



## chatnoire159 (2010 Augusztus 21)

r


----------



## chatnoire159 (2010 Augusztus 21)

t


----------



## chatnoire159 (2010 Augusztus 21)

z


----------



## chatnoire159 (2010 Augusztus 21)

u


----------



## chatnoire159 (2010 Augusztus 21)

i


----------



## chatnoire159 (2010 Augusztus 21)

o


----------



## chatnoire159 (2010 Augusztus 21)

p


----------



## gulyka (2010 Augusztus 21)

Tetszettek a szo jatekok igy kellemesebb osszegyujteni a 20 hozzaszolast, meg mindig van hatra par...


----------



## chatnoire159 (2010 Augusztus 21)

m


----------



## chatnoire159 (2010 Augusztus 21)

n


----------



## gulyka (2010 Augusztus 21)

Eszrvettem, hogy sokaknak 21 hozzaszolasa van... Elgondolkoztato, hogy megse eleg a 20, vagy csak biztosra akartak menni


----------



## gulyka (2010 Augusztus 21)

Valoszinu senki se olvassa el ezeket, de UK-ben elek es eleg nehez konyveket beszerezni (a sulykorlat repulesnel kiakaszto xD igy is a fele borondom azzal van tele... Hehe gondolom eleg ok a regisztralasra...


----------



## gulyka (2010 Augusztus 21)

Remelem egyszer eljutok Kanadaba is, bar hidegnek kepzelem el es Anglia utan valami melegre vagyom inkabb az USA. Eleg nehez oda kijutni, na sebaj annak aki nem szuletett gazdagnak a legjobb vilagjaras ha mindenhol melozik  Egyszer remelem eljutok Kanadaba is


----------



## gulyka (2010 Augusztus 21)

En is biztosra megyek, ez a 21. bejegyzes... Meg 48 ora es kiderul. (hogy nem elerhetok a konyvek mert reg leszedtek lol xD Mindenesetre jot jatszottam a szavakkal  Tovabbi jo gyujtogetest!


----------



## krisztaaa (2010 Augusztus 21)

üdv


----------



## krisztaaa (2010 Augusztus 21)

Hiába titkolod múltadat: a nő előbb-utóbb rájön, és te röpülsz, mint egy hattyú.


----------



## krisztaaa (2010 Augusztus 21)

Akárhol vagy, légy mindig elégedett, kivált odahaza, hiszen ott kell töltened időd javarészét.


----------



## krisztaaa (2010 Augusztus 21)

Az otthon ott van, ahol megteremtem magamnak.


----------



## krisztaaa (2010 Augusztus 21)

húúúúúúúúúúúúúússsz


----------



## Padmé18 (2010 Augusztus 21)

puszi mindenkinek!


----------



## Padmé18 (2010 Augusztus 21)

"Az idő igaz, s eldönti, ami nem az."


----------



## Padmé18 (2010 Augusztus 21)

csokifagyi♥


----------



## Padmé18 (2010 Augusztus 21)

kávé kávé kávé


----------



## Padmé18 (2010 Augusztus 21)

don't worry, be happy


----------



## Padmé18 (2010 Augusztus 21)

L


----------



## Padmé18 (2010 Augusztus 21)

O


----------



## Padmé18 (2010 Augusztus 21)

V


----------



## Padmé18 (2010 Augusztus 21)

E


----------



## Padmé18 (2010 Augusztus 21)

K


----------



## Padmé18 (2010 Augusztus 21)

I


----------



## Padmé18 (2010 Augusztus 21)

R


----------



## Padmé18 (2010 Augusztus 21)

J


----------



## Padmé18 (2010 Augusztus 21)

D


----------



## Padmé18 (2010 Augusztus 21)

s


----------



## Padmé18 (2010 Augusztus 21)

Üvöltő szelek


----------



## Padmé18 (2010 Augusztus 21)

Jane Eyre


----------



## Padmé18 (2010 Augusztus 21)

Száz év magány


----------



## Padmé18 (2010 Augusztus 21)

Szerelem a kolera idején


----------



## Padmé18 (2010 Augusztus 21)

Büszkeség és balítélet


----------



## Padmé18 (2010 Augusztus 21)

Agatha Christie


----------



## pegasos (2010 Augusztus 21)

*Márquez*

Csak egy idézet:

"Ne vesztegesd idődet arra, aki nem tart téged érdemesnek arra, hogy veled töltse!"

(Gabriel García Márquez)


----------



## piri70 (2010 Augusztus 21)

Szép napot mindenkinek!


----------



## piri70 (2010 Augusztus 21)

Még új vagyok közöttetek.


----------



## piri70 (2010 Augusztus 21)

A Tisza-tó mellett, Poroszlón élek.


----------



## piri70 (2010 Augusztus 21)

2 gyermekünk van.


----------



## piri70 (2010 Augusztus 21)

Jelenleg egy élelmiszerüzletben dolgozom,mint pénztáros.


----------



## piri70 (2010 Augusztus 21)

Gyermekeim 18, illetve 7 évesek.


----------



## piri70 (2010 Augusztus 21)

A kisebbik autizmussal él.


----------



## piri70 (2010 Augusztus 21)

Egy ˝hatalmas´mesterséges tó partjától 500 méterre lakom


----------



## momoka22 (2010 Augusztus 21)

jelen!


----------



## momoka22 (2010 Augusztus 21)

Nemrég regeltem


----------



## momoka22 (2010 Augusztus 21)

Nagyon szeretek olvasni


----------



## momoka22 (2010 Augusztus 21)

Jelenleg munkát keresek


----------



## momoka22 (2010 Augusztus 21)

De sajnos ez nem könnyű


----------



## momoka22 (2010 Augusztus 21)

A párom halastavat készít


----------



## momoka22 (2010 Augusztus 21)

Már víz is van benne (igaz csak az alján)


----------



## momoka22 (2010 Augusztus 21)

De jövőre lesz a nyitás


----------



## momoka22 (2010 Augusztus 21)

Akit érdekel nyugodtan érdeklődjön Mátészalka külterületén


----------



## piri70 (2010 Augusztus 21)

Köszönöm a lehetőséget, hogy itt lehetek.


----------



## momoka22 (2010 Augusztus 21)

mit is irhatnék még


----------



## momoka22 (2010 Augusztus 21)

25 éves vagyok


----------



## momoka22 (2010 Augusztus 21)

Szeretnék már családot, de amig nincs munkahelyem addig sajna nincs anyagi háttér. mert ugye egy kereset manapság....


----------



## piri70 (2010 Augusztus 21)

Poroszlón lakom.


----------



## momoka22 (2010 Augusztus 21)

Idén végeztem Gyöngyösön a fősulin


----------



## piri70 (2010 Augusztus 21)

Szeretek kertészkedni.


----------



## momoka22 (2010 Augusztus 21)

De nincs nyelvvizsgám sajna


----------



## momoka22 (2010 Augusztus 21)

remélem egy -másfél éven belül lesz


----------



## piri70 (2010 Augusztus 21)

Imádom a két kutyánkat.


----------



## piri70 (2010 Augusztus 21)

Dorka magyar vizsla, most vannak kölykei


----------



## piri70 (2010 Augusztus 21)

Góliát pedig egy hatalmas leonbergi.


----------



## piri70 (2010 Augusztus 21)

6 évig egy iskola alapítványát vezettem.


----------



## piri70 (2010 Augusztus 21)

Most a munka után a kertben töltöm a napot.


----------



## piri70 (2010 Augusztus 21)

Rengeteg sáslilomom van.


----------



## piri70 (2010 Augusztus 21)

Büszke vagyok a leandereimre is.


----------



## piri70 (2010 Augusztus 21)

2000-ben a helyi faluszépítési mozgalom díjnyertese lett a kertünk


----------



## piri70 (2010 Augusztus 21)

Sajnos az idei időjárás több növényemet kitörte az idén, de nem adom fel.


----------



## piri70 (2010 Augusztus 21)

Azt hiszem sikerült bemutatkoznom, igaz részletekben.


----------



## knapecz.z (2010 Augusztus 21)

*hozzászólás*

Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
Itt a lehetőseg ugye?


----------



## knapecz.z (2010 Augusztus 21)

1 hozzászólás:


----------



## knapecz.z (2010 Augusztus 21)

2 hozzászólás:


----------



## knapecz.z (2010 Augusztus 21)

3 hozzászólás:


----------



## knapecz.z (2010 Augusztus 21)

5 hozzászólás:


----------



## knapecz.z (2010 Augusztus 21)

6 hozzászólás:


----------



## knapecz.z (2010 Augusztus 21)

7 hozzászólás:


----------



## knapecz.z (2010 Augusztus 21)

8 hozzászólás:


----------



## knapecz.z (2010 Augusztus 21)

9 hozzászólás:


----------



## knapecz.z (2010 Augusztus 21)

10 hozzászólás:


----------



## knapecz.z (2010 Augusztus 21)

11 hozzászólás:


----------



## knapecz.z (2010 Augusztus 21)

12 hozzászólás:


----------



## knapecz.z (2010 Augusztus 21)

13 hozzászólás:


----------



## knapecz.z (2010 Augusztus 21)

14 hozzászólás:


----------



## knapecz.z (2010 Augusztus 21)

15 hozzászólás:


----------



## knapecz.z (2010 Augusztus 21)

16 hozzászólás:


----------



## knapecz.z (2010 Augusztus 21)

17 hozzászólás:


----------



## knapecz.z (2010 Augusztus 21)

18 hozzászólás:


----------



## knapecz.z (2010 Augusztus 21)

19 hozzászólás:


----------



## knapecz.z (2010 Augusztus 21)

20 hozzászólás:


----------



## Amethyst777 (2010 Augusztus 21)

Hello


----------



## Amethyst777 (2010 Augusztus 21)

Ez a 22. üzim!


----------



## Amethyst777 (2010 Augusztus 21)

Ez már a 23. üzim! Hogyhogy még mindig csak "Tag" vagyok és nem állandó tag? ((( Így nem tudok letölteni egy fontos anyagot egy másik topikban (((


----------



## gellért1962 (2010 Augusztus 21)

Sző, fon, nem takács, mi az?


----------



## Amethyst777 (2010 Augusztus 21)

gellért1962 írta:


> Sző, fon, nem takács, mi az?



HEHE  Az a pók DD


----------



## gellért1962 (2010 Augusztus 21)

Ha van tíz pogácsám és három kivételével mindet megeszem, akkor mennyi marad?


----------



## Amethyst777 (2010 Augusztus 21)

Kívül szőrös, belül nedves, a legénynek igen kedves! Mi az? DD


----------



## Amethyst777 (2010 Augusztus 21)

gellért1962 írta:


> Ha van tíz pogácsám és három kivételével mindet megeszem, akkor mennyi marad?



Heheheeeeee DD Természetesen 3 marad DD


----------



## gellért1962 (2010 Augusztus 21)

Mit vehetsz a piacon ugyanannyiért, mint húsz évvel ezelőtt?


----------



## dojo (2010 Augusztus 21)

dfad


----------



## dojo (2010 Augusztus 21)

jékjoéi


----------



## dojo (2010 Augusztus 21)

ihehjiothe


----------



## dojo (2010 Augusztus 21)

iztdzydvmlgdhlvk


----------



## Amethyst777 (2010 Augusztus 21)

gellért1962 írta:


> Mit vehetsz a piacon ugyanannyiért, mint húsz évvel ezelőtt?



levegőt !!! DDDDD


----------



## gellért1962 (2010 Augusztus 21)

Ha becsukom a szemem, akkor hamarosan meglátom. Ha kinyitom, már nem látom. Mi az?


----------



## dojo (2010 Augusztus 21)

hozzászólás


----------



## dojo (2010 Augusztus 21)

hozzászólás 2


----------



## dojo (2010 Augusztus 21)

hozzászólás3


----------



## dojo (2010 Augusztus 21)

hozzászólás 100000


----------



## Amethyst777 (2010 Augusztus 21)

dojo írta:


> dfad



Ezt fordítsd le magyarra D


----------



## Sármány (2010 Augusztus 21)

első hsz


----------



## Sármány (2010 Augusztus 21)

második hsz


----------



## gellért1962 (2010 Augusztus 21)

Se ajtaja, se ablaka, mégis négyen laknak benne. Mi az?


----------



## Sármány (2010 Augusztus 21)

ez már a harmadik


----------



## Mantrafa (2010 Augusztus 21)

Én se tegnap regeltem, még sincs meg a 20 hozzászólásom. Miért, mert olvasni szeretek főleg a sport fórumokat. Itt ismertem meg Billy Blanks edzéseit. Ajánlom mindenkinek


----------



## Sármány (2010 Augusztus 21)

itt a negyedik


----------



## Mantrafa (2010 Augusztus 21)

Ha már írni kell valamit, akkor legyen értelmes, szerintem
Írok, 1-2 kedvenc idézetet:

“Ha padlón vagy, szedj fel onnan valamit!” (*Sophie Magory*)


----------



## Sármány (2010 Augusztus 21)

engem a kreatív dolgok érdekelnek


----------



## Sármány (2010 Augusztus 21)

üvegmatrica, filigrán


----------



## Mantrafa (2010 Augusztus 21)

"Senki előtt nem nyitunk új utat azzal, ha törpévé tesszük magunkat, nehogy mások elbizonytalanodjanak mellettünk." *(Nelson Mandela)*


----------



## gellért1962 (2010 Augusztus 21)

Egy lyukon bebújok, két lyukon kibújok, mégis benne vagyok. Mi az?


----------



## Mantrafa (2010 Augusztus 21)

“Egyikünk élete sem könnyű. És akkor? Legyen bennünk kitartás, és mindenekelőtt bízzunk önmagunkban. Hinnünk kell benne, hogy tehetségesek vagyunk valamiben, és ezt a valamit -kerül, amibe kerül- meg tudjuk valósítani.” (*Marie Curie*)


----------



## Mantrafa (2010 Augusztus 21)

Egy vak ember ült egy épület előtt a lépcsőn, lábánál kalap, táblával, a következő szöveggel:
“Vak vagyok. Kérem, segítsenek!”
Arra ment egy újságíró, és látta, hogy a kalapban alig van pénz, csak pár fillér. Lehajolt, dobott a kalapba pár koronát, s anélkül, hogy megkérdezte volna, elvette a táblát, és a másik oldalára írt egy mondatot. Délután visszatért a vak emberhez, és látta, a kalapban sok pénz van. A vak felismerte a lépteit, s megkérdezte tőle, hogy ő írt-e a táblára, s ha ő volt, akkor mit. Az újságíró így válaszolt:
“Semmi olyat, ami nem lenne igaz. Csak soraidnak kicsit más formát adtam.”
Mosollyal az arcán távozott. A vak soha nam tudta meg, hogy a táblán ez állt:
“Tavasz van, és én nem láthatom.”
Változtass a stratégiádon, ha valami nem sikerül, és meglátod, minden jobbra fordul!
(*ismeretlen*)


----------



## Sármány (2010 Augusztus 21)

"A fájdalom elkerülhetetlen. A szenvedés választás dolga."


----------



## Amethyst777 (2010 Augusztus 21)

L'onore e il rispetto!!!!!!!


----------



## denesmartin (2010 Augusztus 21)

*1*

1


----------



## Sármány (2010 Augusztus 21)

nadrág


----------



## denesmartin (2010 Augusztus 21)

2


----------



## denesmartin (2010 Augusztus 21)

*4*

4


----------



## Mantrafa (2010 Augusztus 21)

Thomas Edison laboratóriuma 1914 decemberében csaknem teljesen a lángok martalékává vált. Jóllehet a kár meghaladta a kétmillió dollárt, az épület csak 238000 dollárra volt biztosítva, mivel betonból készült, s így tűzállónak hitték. Edison életművének nagy része odaveszett azon a decemberi éjszakán. A tűzvész tetőpontján a feltaláló huszonnégy esztendős fia, Charles az aggodalomtól félőrülten rohangászott a füst és törmelék között, míg végre megtalálta az apját a tűz közelében, arcát vörösre festette a lángok visszfénye, ősz haja lobogott a szélben.
— A szívem sajgott érte — számol be az esetről Charles Edison. — Már nem volt fiatal, s most mindene elpusztult. Észrevett. „Hol van anyád?” kiabálta. Azt feleltem, nem tudom. „Eredj, keresd meg, hozd ide, soha az életben nem láthat még egyszer ehhez hasonlót.” Másnap reggel, reményeinek és álmainak üszkös romjai között kószálva, a hatvanhét esztendős Edison kijelentette: — A katasztrófa legnagyobb haszna, hogy minden tévedésünk elégett. Hála Istennek tiszta lappal indulhatunk újra.
Három héttel a tűz után sikerült megszerkesztenie az első fonográfiát.
(*The Sower’s Seeds*)


----------



## denesmartin (2010 Augusztus 21)

56


----------



## denesmartin (2010 Augusztus 21)

63


----------



## Mantrafa (2010 Augusztus 21)

“Egy tanítvány egyszer így panaszkodott:
- Mester, miért nem feded fel soha történeteid értelmét?
- Mit szólnál ahhoz – felelte a mester -, ha valaki gyümölccsel kínálna, de megrágná, mielőtt odaadja neked?”
(*ismeretlen szerző*)


----------



## denesmartin (2010 Augusztus 21)

89


----------



## Mantrafa (2010 Augusztus 21)

“Az ember életének ez a legjava, a szeretet és jóság kicsiny, névtelen, gyorsan elfeledett cselekedetei.” (*William Wordsworth*)


----------



## denesmartin (2010 Augusztus 21)

15


----------



## Mantrafa (2010 Augusztus 21)

“Egy anya elvitte Mahatma Gandhihoz a kisfiát. Így könyörgött:
– Kérlek Mahatma, mondd meg a fiamnak, hogy ne egyen cukrot.
Gandhi egy pillanatra megállt, aztán azt mondta:
– Két hét múlva hozd vissza a fiadat. – A meglepett asszony megköszönte a dolgot és azt mondta, így is fog tenni.
Két héttel később az asszony visszatért a fiával. Gandhi a gyerek szemébe nézett és azt mondta:
- Ne egyél cukrot!
Hálásan, de meghökkenve kérdezte meg a nő:
– Miért mondtad azt, hogy két hét múlva hozzam vissza? Akkor is megmondhattad volna neki ugyanezt.
Gandhi azt válaszolta:
– Két héttel ezelőtt még én is ettem cukrot.”
Testesítsd meg azt, amit tanítasz, és csak azt tanítsd, amit megtestesítesz.
(*Dan Millman – A békés harcos útja*)


----------



## Mantrafa (2010 Augusztus 21)

“Játékaidat elvehetik, ruháidat, pénzedet is elvehetik mások. De nincsen olyan hatalma a földnek, amelyik elvehetné tőled azt, hogy a pillangónak tarka szárnya van, s hogy a rigófütty olyan az erdőn, mintha egy nagy kék virág nyílna ki benned. Nem veheti el senki tőled azt,  hogy a tavaszi szellőnek édes nyírfaillata van, és selymes puha keze, mint a jó tündéreknek.” (*Wass Albert*)


----------



## denesmartin (2010 Augusztus 21)

98


----------



## Mantrafa (2010 Augusztus 21)

“A tapasztalat nehéz tanár, mivel először jön a teszt, és csak utána a lecke.” (*Vermon Law*)


----------



## denesmartin (2010 Augusztus 21)

57


----------



## Mantrafa (2010 Augusztus 21)

“A legnagyobb hiba, amit az életben elkövethetsz, az a folyamatos rettegés attól, hogy hibázni fogsz.” (*Elbert Hubbard*)


----------



## gellért1962 (2010 Augusztus 21)

Szárnya van, de nem madár; fára, bokorra, virágra le nem száll. Mi az?


----------



## Mantrafa (2010 Augusztus 21)

Szeretnéd tudni az örök nyomorúság receptjét? Íme:
a.) Gondold ki, hogy a világnak milyennek KELLENE lennie.
b.) Alkoss szabályokat arra, hogy az embereknek hogyan KELLENE viselkedniük.
Aztán, amikor a világ nem engedelmeskedik, akkor mérgelődj nagyokat!
(*Andrew Matthews*)


----------



## Sármány (2010 Augusztus 21)

A legtöbb mosolyt egy másik mosoly indította el. Frank A. Clark


----------



## Mantrafa (2010 Augusztus 21)

Egy építkezésen, amikor megszólalt a jelződuda, a mukások egy kupacba letelepedtek, hogy megebédeljenek. Sam minden alkalommal kinyitotta az ételhordóját és panaszkodni kezdett.
- Hogy a ménkű verje meg! Ez nem lehet igaz, már megint mogyoróvajas-lekváros kenyér. Utálom a mogyoróvajas-lekváros kenyeret!
Sam minden nap siránkozott a szendvicse miatt. Teltek a hetek, és a többi munkást már kezdte idegesíteni ez a nyafogás. Végül az egyik társa így szólt:
- Az ég szerelmére, Sam! Ha utálod a mogyoróvajat és a lekvárt, miért nem mondod meg az asszonynak, hogy valami mást készítsen?
- Milyen asszonynak? – felelte Sam. – Nincs feleségem, magam készítem a szendvicseimet.”
Mindannyian magunknak készítjük a szendvicseinket ebben az életben.”
(*Dan Millman – A békés harcos útja*)


----------



## denesmartin (2010 Augusztus 21)

a


----------



## Sármány (2010 Augusztus 21)

A jó emberi kapcsolatok elengedhetetlenek a mosolygós élethez. Csernus Imre


----------



## Mantrafa (2010 Augusztus 21)

“A pozitív gondolkodás azt jelenti, hogy felismerem: minden ami van, engem szolgál, és nekem segít még akkor is, ha kifejezetten kellemetlen vagy fájdalmas. Ennél fogva minden jó, úgynevezett negatív nem is létezik, csupán olyan kellemetlen jóról beszélhetünk, amelynek bekövetkeztét én tettem szükségessé.” (*Kurt Tepperwein*)


----------



## Mantrafa (2010 Augusztus 21)

“A gyáva nap mint nap meghal, a bátor csak egyszer.” (*japán közmondás*)


----------



## gellért1962 (2010 Augusztus 21)

Télen is, nyáron is hullajtja a leveleit, mégis mindig van neki. Ez hogy lehet?


----------



## Mantrafa (2010 Augusztus 21)

“Elég, ha ebéd után tíz percre ledőlsz pihenni. Elég, ha munkahelyedre lassan és kényelmesen haladsz és néha megállasz, hogy egy fát, egy virágot, vagy egy madarat megnézz. Elég, ha fél órával üldögélsz tovább a padon, mint amennyit előre szántál magadnak. Mert szépen süt a nap és a szellőnek kellemes, meleg virágszaga van. Elég, ha minden hetedik napon nem dolgozol semmit, csak örvendesz annak, hogy élsz és hogy szép a világ, amiben élsz.” (*Wass Albert*)


----------



## Mantrafa (2010 Augusztus 21)

“A nélkülözőnek sok minden hiányzik, a kapzsinak minden.” (*Publilius Syrus*)


----------



## denesmartin (2010 Augusztus 21)

s


----------



## Mantrafa (2010 Augusztus 21)

Mert ő a postás?


----------



## Mantrafa (2010 Augusztus 21)

A családunkban nem az éveket tartjuk számon, hanem a élményeket. A kor csak a bornál és sajtnál számít.” (*John Goddard*)


----------



## Mantrafa (2010 Augusztus 21)

A kialakult betegséget kezelni olyan, mintha az ember akkor kezdene kutat építeni, amikor már megszomjazott.” (*kínai szólás*)


----------



## kacsuszka (2010 Augusztus 21)

sziasztok

nagyon örülök ennek az oldalnak annyi minden van itt amire szükségem van és csak itt található meg ...

remélem még sokáig tudom majd használni


----------



## Mantrafa (2010 Augusztus 21)

“A megpróbáltatás olyan, mint az erős szél. Mindent letép rólunk, ami letéphető, tehát olyannak látjuk magunkat, amilyenek valójában vagyunk.”
(*Arthur Golden*)


----------



## kacsuszka (2010 Augusztus 21)

Az emberek hajlamosak azt választani, ami éppen a legrosszabb nekik - Sesshoumaru


----------



## kacsuszka (2010 Augusztus 21)

Ahogy megtanulod elfogadni azokat a dolgokat, amelyeken változtatni amúgy sem tudnál, lelki nyugalmad helyreáll.


----------



## kacsuszka (2010 Augusztus 21)

Ma sem történt semmi érdekes - mondta a kutya, majd továbbrepült.


----------



## kacsuszka (2010 Augusztus 21)

A tapasztalat segít minket, hogy ugyanazt a hibát legközelebb sokkal ravaszabban kövessük el.


----------



## Sármány (2010 Augusztus 21)

Nem az az igazi kín, amikor könnyektől el vagy ázva, hanem mikor belül sírsz és mégis mosolyogsz.


----------



## kacsuszka (2010 Augusztus 21)

Soha ne vitatkozz hülyével - a többiek esetleg összetévesztenek vele!


----------



## Sármány (2010 Augusztus 21)

Csak bevallott titkainkkal horgonyzunk le mélyen a másik lelkében.


----------



## Sármány (2010 Augusztus 21)

Amíg tiszta lapokkal játszunk, nem okozunk egymásnak meglepetést.


----------



## Sármány (2010 Augusztus 21)

A kihullott könny megbosszulja magát azon, aki okozta.


----------



## kacsuszka (2010 Augusztus 21)

Ha előrébb vagy, mint az egységed, akkor a tüzérség a kértnél közelebbi koordinátákat célozza be.


----------



## Sármány (2010 Augusztus 21)

Ameddig nem adsz helyet a lelkedben valakinek, aki éppolyan fontos neked, mint saját magad, addig mindig magányos maradsz.


----------



## kacsuszka (2010 Augusztus 21)

Sohasem fordítok hátat a barátaimnak. Annyira azért nem bízok meg bennük.


----------



## kacsuszka (2010 Augusztus 21)

A férfiak nem tudják milyenek a nők, mert folyton azon elmélkednek, milyennek is kellene lenniük.


----------



## kacsuszka (2010 Augusztus 21)

A szakáll nem szúr, csak a megfelelő oldalára kell születni.


----------



## Sármány (2010 Augusztus 21)

Az élet túlságosan rövid ahhoz, hogy huzamosabb időn át haragudjunk az emberekre, és mindent elraktározzunk, ami fáj.


----------



## kacsuszka (2010 Augusztus 21)

A hízelgés annak a művészete, hogy valakinek pontosan azt mondjuk, amit ő gondol saját magáról.


----------



## kacsuszka (2010 Augusztus 21)

A dicséret olyan, mint az árnyék. Aki utána fut, attól rohan, aki előle fut, azt követi.


----------



## Sármány (2010 Augusztus 21)

Van, akit könnyebb távolról szeretni.


----------



## kacsuszka (2010 Augusztus 21)

Vajas kenyeret se kenek. Nálam az már főzésnek számít.


----------



## Sármány (2010 Augusztus 21)

Ha törődsz valakivel, az érzései lesznek a legfontosabbak.


----------



## kacsuszka (2010 Augusztus 21)

A számítógépekkel nagyon gyors és pontos hibákat lehet elkövetni.


----------



## gellért1962 (2010 Augusztus 21)

Három lépés fel, három jobbra, három balra, három le. Milyen messze juthatok el?


----------



## kacsuszka (2010 Augusztus 21)

Nekem van a világ legrégebbi írógépe. Még lúdtollakkal ír.


----------



## kacsuszka (2010 Augusztus 21)

Először magadban kell létrehozni a változást, amit a világtól követelsz. [


----------



## kacsuszka (2010 Augusztus 21)

Ha megígérem, hogy hiányozni fogsz... elmész?


----------



## kacsuszka (2010 Augusztus 21)

Úriember az, aki megtanul tangóharmonikázni, de nem teszi.


----------



## kacsuszka (2010 Augusztus 21)

Kerüld a csokoládét! Összemegy tőle a ruhád!


----------



## kacsuszka (2010 Augusztus 21)

Adj Uram türelmet - de azonnal!


----------



## Amethyst777 (2010 Augusztus 21)

Chi cerca trova!!!!!


----------



## gellért1962 (2010 Augusztus 21)

Az asztalon négy pogácsa, asztalnál ül három apa és mindegyiknek egy-egy fia. Lehet-e, hogy mindenkinek jut egy egész pogácsa?


----------



## tildiko69 (2010 Augusztus 21)

*az életről*

Úgy nem találod meg a békét, ha elkerülöd az életet. 
Michael Cunningham


----------



## Teko (2010 Augusztus 21)

nem akarok ugy tunni, mintha csak a letoltesek miatt regisztraltam volna, pedig de.  szoval, ne haragudjatok, de gyorsan beirok par dolgot ide, hogy osszegyuljon a 20 hozzaszolas.


----------



## tildiko69 (2010 Augusztus 21)

Nem azt szeretjük, ami a legszebb, hanem ami a legszebb gondolatokat sugallja nekünk. Joseph Joubert


----------



## tildiko69 (2010 Augusztus 21)

Természetesen vannak helyzetek, amikor komolynak kell lenni. De a túlzásba vitt komolyság rosszat tesz az ember karrierjének, és még rosszabbat általános egészségének. Daniel H. Pink


----------



## tildiko69 (2010 Augusztus 21)

A három legnehezebb dolog az életben: bízni, hinni, megbocsátani. Anya, lánya, unokája c. film


----------



## tildiko69 (2010 Augusztus 21)

Hajszolom a tudást, de ő a gyorsabb.


----------



## denesmartin (2010 Augusztus 21)

8


----------



## tildiko69 (2010 Augusztus 21)

Ne sírj, mert vége lett! Mosolyogj, mert megtörtént!


----------



## denesmartin (2010 Augusztus 21)

15


----------



## denesmartin (2010 Augusztus 21)

x


----------



## denesmartin (2010 Augusztus 21)

kjépouzfiuzf


----------



## denesmartin (2010 Augusztus 21)

uikz65diuzxr


----------



## denesmartin (2010 Augusztus 21)

ptzdztfvhg


----------



## denesmartin (2010 Augusztus 21)

ü89uzp


----------



## tildiko69 (2010 Augusztus 21)

Három dolog csak meghatározott alkalmak kapcsán fedezhető fel: a merészség a veszélyben, az ész a düh idején, s a barátság az ínség közepette.


----------



## denesmartin (2010 Augusztus 21)

87


----------



## tildiko69 (2010 Augusztus 21)

Borban az igazság.


----------



## denesmartin (2010 Augusztus 21)

lkhfgkhj


----------



## tildiko69 (2010 Augusztus 21)

Ha a problémának van megoldása, akkor értelmetlen aggódni, mert a probléma végül meg fog oldódni. Ha a problémának nincs megoldása, aggodalomra semmi ok, mivel lehetetlen megoldani.


----------



## tildiko69 (2010 Augusztus 21)

Az Isten nem lehet ott mindenhol, ezért teremtette az anyát.


----------



## tildiko69 (2010 Augusztus 21)

Ha a mai napot nem mosollyal kezded, kezdj el gyakorolni holnapra!


----------



## tildiko69 (2010 Augusztus 21)

Foglalkozz azzal, amit szeretsz, és a pénz majd jön utána.


----------



## tildiko69 (2010 Augusztus 21)

Amikor azt mondod: "Feladom!", gondolj arra, hogy ilyenkor másvalaki azt mondja: "Egek, micsoda lehetőség!" H. Jackson Brown


----------



## tildiko69 (2010 Augusztus 21)

Álmodj, amit csak akarsz, menj, ahova szeretnél, légy az, aki szeretnél, mert csak egy életed van, s csak egy lehetőséged, hogy olyan dolgokat csinálj, amit szeretnél! Paulo Coelho


----------



## tildiko69 (2010 Augusztus 21)

Jobb megtenni és megbánni, mint megbánni, hogy nem tettem meg. Giovanni Boccaccio


----------



## tildiko69 (2010 Augusztus 21)

Senki sem kerül a környezetünkbe véletlenül! Lényünk sajátos összetétele idézte meg. Szepes Mária


----------



## tildiko69 (2010 Augusztus 21)

Aki mindig meg akar felelni mások elvárásainak, az lemondott arról a lehetőségről, hogy önmagáért szeressék. Darnel Christian


----------



## tildiko69 (2010 Augusztus 21)

Felnőtté nem az életkora teszi az embert, hanem a viselkedése. Tokaji Zsolt


----------



## oneness (2010 Augusztus 21)

Köszönöm 1


----------



## oneness (2010 Augusztus 21)

Köszönöm 2


----------



## tildiko69 (2010 Augusztus 21)

Biztosan érdekes vagy, mint a legtöbb emberi lény, merj hát az lenni, akkor hamarabb és főként: igazán odafigyelnek rád, mint ha nyavalyogsz, érzelmeket zsarolsz. Vavyan Fable


----------



## oneness (2010 Augusztus 21)

Sziasztok, egy német könyv hanganyaga érdekel. Start neu 1.


----------



## tildiko69 (2010 Augusztus 21)

Aki a célt ismeri, az tud dönteni, aki döntött, nyugalmat talál, aki megtalálta a nyugalmát, bizonyosságban él. Aki bizonyosságban él, az birtokolja önmagát, aki birtokolja önmagát, az jobbá teheti életét. Konfuciusz


----------



## oneness (2010 Augusztus 21)

Hali mindenkinek!
Van valakinek tudatos álom-ról könyv anyaga? 
Köszi


----------



## oneness (2010 Augusztus 21)

Sziasztok!
Nagyon tetszik ez az oldal!
Szeretnék sok dolgot letölteni.... meg persze feltenni


----------



## oneness (2010 Augusztus 21)

Halihó 6


----------



## gellért1962 (2010 Augusztus 21)

Hányszor kel fel és nyugszik le a nap egy évben? És Finnországban?


----------



## denesmartin (2010 Augusztus 21)

sebastian vettel


----------



## oneness (2010 Augusztus 21)

Szép napot!


----------



## oneness (2010 Augusztus 21)

Miért jó a kígyónak? mert nem izzad a hónalja


----------



## gellért1962 (2010 Augusztus 21)

Reggel hosszú, este hosszú, délben összemegy. Mi az?


----------



## oneness (2010 Augusztus 21)

Sziasztok!
Keresem Robert Moss: Tudatos álmodás című könyvét.


----------



## oneness (2010 Augusztus 21)

Sziasztok 10


----------



## oneness (2010 Augusztus 21)

Sziasztok 11


----------



## oneness (2010 Augusztus 21)

Keresek német tanuláshoz hanganyagokat.
Start 1-hez és Stufen 1-2-3-hoz


----------



## oneness (2010 Augusztus 21)

Sziasztok 13


----------



## oneness (2010 Augusztus 21)

Keresek letölthető német munkafüzetet, Stufen 1-hez


----------



## oneness (2010 Augusztus 21)

Sziasztok 15


----------



## oneness (2010 Augusztus 21)

Keresem az Eredet című filmet.


----------



## oneness (2010 Augusztus 21)

Sziasztok 17


----------



## oneness (2010 Augusztus 21)

Megvan valahol az Eredet című film magyar szinkronnal?


----------



## oneness (2010 Augusztus 21)

Sziasztok 19


----------



## oneness (2010 Augusztus 21)

és 20-sziasztok


----------



## oneness (2010 Augusztus 21)

meg egy a ráadás 21


----------



## gellért1962 (2010 Augusztus 21)

Rozi néninek öt állata van, malacok és tyúkok. Hány malaca és hány tyúkja van, ha összesen 16 lábuk van?


----------



## gellért1962 (2010 Augusztus 21)

Hány betűt kell ismerni egy kínainak, hogy tudjon írni-olvasni?


----------



## gellért1962 (2010 Augusztus 21)

Melyik országnak nincs fővárosa?


----------



## tabzol (2010 Augusztus 21)

*1.*

1.


----------



## tabzol (2010 Augusztus 21)

*2.*

2.


----------



## gellért1962 (2010 Augusztus 21)

Hány fasírtot tudsz megenni éhgyomorra?


----------



## tabzol (2010 Augusztus 21)

*3.*

3.


----------



## tabzol (2010 Augusztus 21)

*4.*

4.


----------



## tabzol (2010 Augusztus 21)

*5.*

5.


----------



## momoka22 (2010 Augusztus 21)

Üdv mindenkinek


----------



## momoka22 (2010 Augusztus 21)

Megint itt vagyok


----------



## gellért1962 (2010 Augusztus 21)

Hányat lép egy veréb egy esztendőben?


----------



## momoka22 (2010 Augusztus 21)

még mindíg semmi meló


----------



## momoka22 (2010 Augusztus 21)

pedig én szorgalmasan keresem


----------



## momoka22 (2010 Augusztus 21)

szeretek olvasni


----------



## momoka22 (2010 Augusztus 21)

az angol tudásomat is gyarapítom


----------



## Syriuss (2010 Augusztus 21)

*Hi*

Sziasztok!


----------



## momoka22 (2010 Augusztus 21)

tanár + angol nyelvű könyvek


----------



## Syriuss (2010 Augusztus 21)

vilidili írta:


> 16-17-18


Szeretnék már én is itt járni...


----------



## tabzol (2010 Augusztus 21)

*6.*

6.


----------



## tabzol (2010 Augusztus 21)

*7.*

alakul már


----------



## tabzol (2010 Augusztus 21)

*8.*

ó már csak 12 kell


----------



## tabzol (2010 Augusztus 21)

*9.*

Nemtudom ki találta ki ezt a 20 hozzászólás kötelező


----------



## gellért1962 (2010 Augusztus 21)

Meddig fut a nyúl az erdőbe?


----------



## tabzol (2010 Augusztus 21)

*10*

Na haladunk


----------



## tabzol (2010 Augusztus 21)

*11*

Ameddig meg nem eszi a medve


----------



## tabzol (2010 Augusztus 21)

*12*

Vagy a róka


----------



## tabzol (2010 Augusztus 21)

*13*

Vagy bármilyen állat


----------



## Teko (2010 Augusztus 21)

2 komment. 

3 negatív szó
nincs
semmi
baj


----------



## tabzol (2010 Augusztus 21)

*14*

Vagy le nem lövi a vadász


----------



## tabzol (2010 Augusztus 21)

*15*

Nekem csak 5 kel még már csak 4


----------



## Teko (2010 Augusztus 21)

amíg nem talál egy WCt


----------



## tabzol (2010 Augusztus 21)

*16*

Kezdek belejönni a válaszba


----------



## tabzol (2010 Augusztus 21)

*17*

Ooo az sem rosz


----------



## Teko (2010 Augusztus 21)

már csak 17 komment kel, háhá.


----------



## tabzol (2010 Augusztus 21)

*18*

Na kezdem unni


----------



## tabzol (2010 Augusztus 21)

*19*

nekem ezen kívül még 1


----------



## Teko (2010 Augusztus 21)

ez fárasztó lesz. minden betűmet írjam külön hozzászólásba? :O


----------



## tabzol (2010 Augusztus 21)

*20 az utolsó*

VÉgeztem  csácsá all


----------



## Teko (2010 Augusztus 21)

jó neked. asszem én még maradok itt egy darabig. de kell az a könyv >_<


----------



## tabzol (2010 Augusztus 21)

*21*

Biztonság kedvéért +1  Am ahogy akarod, találj ki vmit hogy ne unatkozz


----------



## Teko (2010 Augusztus 21)

7 komment! még 13....


----------



## Teko (2010 Augusztus 21)

verjem a fejem a billentyűzetbe?


----------



## Teko (2010 Augusztus 21)

hghjkf


----------



## Teko (2010 Augusztus 21)

belevertem D


----------



## Teko (2010 Augusztus 21)

olyan vagyok, mint a villám...nem hagy a rendszer...20 mp kell várni kettő között,ajj...


----------



## Teko (2010 Augusztus 21)

jesszusom, megbolondulok. hahó,valaki? magamban beszélek?


----------



## Teko (2010 Augusztus 21)

hátjó, nembaj. szép lassan megőrülök. mennyi komment kell még? valaki tudja? mert én nem? és ha megszállot leszek?! és ha nem veszem észre és már az 1000 kommentemnél tartok?!


----------



## Teko (2010 Augusztus 21)

elmeséljem az életem? inkább ne, mi?! írjak fejtörőket? vicceket?! O_O


----------



## gellért1962 (2010 Augusztus 21)

Csónakkal a folyón fölfelé három óráig tart egy 15 kilométeres út, lefelé egy óráig tart. Milyen gyorsan folyik a folyó?


----------



## Teko (2010 Augusztus 21)

húha már csak öt komment.


----------



## Teko (2010 Augusztus 21)

ez most költői kérdés volt?


----------



## Teko (2010 Augusztus 21)

– Hogy hívják a finn sífutót?
– Porhó Hessinnen.

– Hogy hívják a finn síugrót?
– Tomika Szállelinnen.

– Hogy hívják a francia favágót?
– D’ La Fa.


----------



## Teko (2010 Augusztus 21)

már csakketőőőőőő


----------



## Teko (2010 Augusztus 21)

egy...


----------



## Teko (2010 Augusztus 21)

+ bónusz. pááás


----------



## gellért1962 (2010 Augusztus 21)

Egy eszkimó áll az Északi-sarkon egy jégtáblán. Melyik égtáj felé néz? És ha ellenkező irányba fordul?


----------



## Syriuss (2010 Augusztus 21)

De még csak a 3.-nál járok...


----------



## agisza (2010 Augusztus 21)

[Hello


----------



## agisza (2010 Augusztus 21)

Hi, elég sok üzenet kell még!


----------



## torril (2010 Augusztus 21)

Elkezdtem gyűjteni a húsz hozzászólást, bár ennek a kötelezettségnek nem biztos, hogy vannak előnyei.


----------



## torril (2010 Augusztus 21)

Meg lehet valahol nézni, hogy hány darab van már?


----------



## torril (2010 Augusztus 21)

Gondolom a saját profilomnál?!


----------



## torril (2010 Augusztus 21)

Így van, már látom is.


----------



## torril (2010 Augusztus 21)

Amennyiben jól elbeszélgetek itt magammal, hamar meg is lesz a 20.


----------



## Berti82 (2010 Augusztus 21)




----------



## Berti82 (2010 Augusztus 21)




----------



## Berti82 (2010 Augusztus 21)




----------



## Berti82 (2010 Augusztus 21)




----------



## Berti82 (2010 Augusztus 21)




----------



## Berti82 (2010 Augusztus 21)




----------



## Berti82 (2010 Augusztus 21)




----------



## Berti82 (2010 Augusztus 21)




----------



## Berti82 (2010 Augusztus 21)




----------



## Berti82 (2010 Augusztus 21)




----------



## Berti82 (2010 Augusztus 21)




----------



## Berti82 (2010 Augusztus 21)




----------



## Berti82 (2010 Augusztus 21)




----------



## piros55 (2010 Augusztus 21)

*Üdv. Mindenkinek !*


----------



## Berti82 (2010 Augusztus 21)




----------



## Cigányjány (2010 Augusztus 21)

Köszönöm Idiántestvér,a segítségedet.


----------



## denisz_92 (2010 Augusztus 21)

huusz


----------



## denisz_92 (2010 Augusztus 21)

tizenkilenc


----------



## denisz_92 (2010 Augusztus 21)

tizennyolc


----------



## denisz_92 (2010 Augusztus 21)

tizenhet


----------



## denisz_92 (2010 Augusztus 21)

20


----------



## szentmisi (2010 Augusztus 21)

:d


----------



## denisz_92 (2010 Augusztus 21)

tizenot


----------



## szentmisi (2010 Augusztus 21)




----------



## denisz_92 (2010 Augusztus 21)

tizennegy


----------



## szentmisi (2010 Augusztus 21)




----------



## denisz_92 (2010 Augusztus 21)

tizenharom


----------



## Blicc93 (2010 Augusztus 21)

csáó


----------



## Blicc93 (2010 Augusztus 21)

ez már a 2.


----------



## denisz_92 (2010 Augusztus 21)

tizenketto


----------



## Blicc93 (2010 Augusztus 21)

három, te vagy az én párom


----------



## denisz_92 (2010 Augusztus 21)

hello igy mmukodni fog a hozzaszplas?


----------



## Blicc93 (2010 Augusztus 21)

négy, jó férj légy


----------



## Blicc93 (2010 Augusztus 21)

öt, megérett a tök


----------



## szentmisi (2010 Augusztus 21)

1


----------



## denisz_92 (2010 Augusztus 21)

tiz


----------



## Blicc93 (2010 Augusztus 21)

hat, hasad a pad


----------



## szentmisi (2010 Augusztus 21)

:..::..:


----------



## denisz_92 (2010 Augusztus 21)

kilenc


----------



## Blicc93 (2010 Augusztus 21)

hét, háromlábú szék


----------



## szentmisi (2010 Augusztus 21)

nem semmi


----------



## Blicc93 (2010 Augusztus 21)

nyolc, Kispesten botokszolsz


----------



## denisz_92 (2010 Augusztus 21)

nyolc


----------



## Blicc93 (2010 Augusztus 21)

kilenc, kisujjad is csibenc


----------



## Blicc93 (2010 Augusztus 21)

tíz, meg ne hízz


----------



## denisz_92 (2010 Augusztus 21)

het


----------



## szentmisi (2010 Augusztus 21)

helló


----------



## Blicc93 (2010 Augusztus 21)

tizenegy, egyre megy


----------



## Blicc93 (2010 Augusztus 21)

tizenkettő, kecsketejet fejő


----------



## denisz_92 (2010 Augusztus 21)

hat


----------



## szentmisi (2010 Augusztus 21)

éhes vagyok


----------



## Blicc93 (2010 Augusztus 21)

tizenhárom, kismacskás álom


----------



## denisz_92 (2010 Augusztus 21)

hello


----------



## szentmisi (2010 Augusztus 21)

no comment


----------



## Blicc93 (2010 Augusztus 21)

tizennégy, boldog ember légy


----------



## denisz_92 (2010 Augusztus 21)

negy


----------



## szentmisi (2010 Augusztus 21)

virág


----------



## Blicc93 (2010 Augusztus 21)

tizenöt, icipici tök


----------



## denisz_92 (2010 Augusztus 21)

harom


----------



## Blicc93 (2010 Augusztus 21)

tizenhat, kicsírázott a mag


----------



## denisz_92 (2010 Augusztus 21)

ketto


----------



## szentmisi (2010 Augusztus 21)

12


----------



## Blicc93 (2010 Augusztus 21)

tizenhét, a rendkívüli lét


----------



## denisz_92 (2010 Augusztus 21)

egy


----------



## Blicc93 (2010 Augusztus 21)

tizennyolc, a kis virgonc


----------



## denisz_92 (2010 Augusztus 21)

nullaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Blicc93 (2010 Augusztus 21)

tizenkilenc, búcsúzkodni ki kezd?


----------



## szentmisi (2010 Augusztus 21)

c


----------



## szentmisi (2010 Augusztus 21)

ca


----------



## Blicc93 (2010 Augusztus 21)

húsz, a megérdemelt húúúúsz


----------



## szentmisi (2010 Augusztus 21)

can


----------



## szentmisi (2010 Augusztus 21)

cana


----------



## szentmisi (2010 Augusztus 21)

canal


----------



## szentmisi (2010 Augusztus 21)

xviii


----------



## szentmisi (2010 Augusztus 21)

19


----------



## szentmisi (2010 Augusztus 21)

zsúh


----------



## szentmisi (2010 Augusztus 21)

+1:6:


----------



## Zsuzsska33 (2010 Augusztus 21)

Szia, szép napunk van!


----------



## marcsimaja (2010 Augusztus 21)

szia.ragyog a nap


----------



## rudrig (2010 Augusztus 21)

1


----------



## rudrig (2010 Augusztus 21)

2


----------



## rudrig (2010 Augusztus 21)

3


----------



## rudrig (2010 Augusztus 21)

4


----------



## rudrig (2010 Augusztus 21)

5


----------



## rudrig (2010 Augusztus 21)

6


----------



## rudrig (2010 Augusztus 21)

7


----------



## rudrig (2010 Augusztus 21)

8


----------



## rudrig (2010 Augusztus 21)

9


----------



## rudrig (2010 Augusztus 21)

10


----------



## rudrig (2010 Augusztus 21)

11


----------



## rudrig (2010 Augusztus 21)

12


----------



## rudrig (2010 Augusztus 21)

13


----------



## rudrig (2010 Augusztus 21)

14


----------



## rudrig (2010 Augusztus 21)

15


----------



## rudrig (2010 Augusztus 21)

16


----------



## rudrig (2010 Augusztus 21)

17


----------



## rudrig (2010 Augusztus 21)

18


----------



## rudrig (2010 Augusztus 21)

19


----------



## rudrig (2010 Augusztus 21)

20


----------



## rudrig (2010 Augusztus 21)

1232asdds


----------



## rudrig (2010 Augusztus 21)

miért nem tudok letölteni?? üdv amúgy


----------



## rudrig (2010 Augusztus 21)

cvgmklé,


----------



## Rekacica86 (2010 Augusztus 21)

*Hahooo*

Sziooo 
lenne egy keresem szuksegem lenne a csik zenekar Most mulik pontosan cimu dalanak zenei alapjara...
Ha vki tud segiteni nagyon megkoszonnem...


----------



## Rekacica86 (2010 Augusztus 21)

Ez az amit szinten en is keresek


----------



## Rekacica86 (2010 Augusztus 21)

Es ha mar valaki volt olyan kedves es feltoltotte...az hogy lehet h nemtudom letolteni???


----------



## Rekacica86 (2010 Augusztus 21)

Nagyon nem megy nekem ez a toltogetes...de lehet hogy az az oka hogy nem irtam annyi hozzaszolast...szoval ha vkit irritalna egy egy hozzaszolasom...ez mind csak azert lex hogy tudjak letolteni...


----------



## Sirac (2010 Augusztus 21)

Pár gyors vicc. Szám szerint 20.


----------



## Sirac (2010 Augusztus 21)

Két rendőr beszélget:
- Képzeld, a sógorom meghalt epilepsziában.
- És hazahozzátok, vagy ott temetitek el?


----------



## Sirac (2010 Augusztus 21)

A rendőrségen csörög a telefon:
- Itt az állatkert. Megszökött a zsiráfunk.
Mire a rendőr:
- Jegyzem, kérem! Van valami különös ismertetőjele?


----------



## Sirac (2010 Augusztus 21)

Két rendőr horgászik. Végre több óra után sikerül fogniuk egy apró kis halat. Az egyik a markába fogja a halat, úgy, hogy annak csak a feje látszik ki, és így szól hozzá:
- Most szépen elmondod, hogy hol vannak a nagyhalak!


----------



## Sirac (2010 Augusztus 21)

A rendőr a parkban gyanús neszezést hall egy bokor mélyéről. Odasiet:
- Közösülünk? Közösülünk? 500 forint helyszíni bírság!
Kinyúlik egy kéz a pénzzel, csak hogy a rendőr menjen már a fenébe. Tetszik a rendőrnek a módszer, odamegy a legközelebbi gyanús bokorhoz is:
- Közösülünk? Közösülünk? 500 forint helyszíni bírság!
Kinyúlik egy kéz a pénzzel, csak hogy a rendőr menjen már a fenébe.
A harmadik bokornál is megáll a rend őre:
- Közösülünk? Közösülünk? 500 forint helyszíni bírság!
Előbukkan két zilált, rémült fej. A rendőr teljesen megdöbben:
- Mi? Ketten vannak? 1000 forint!


----------



## Sirac (2010 Augusztus 21)

Megy haza a rendőr, és már messziről kiabál a feleségének, hogy húzza be a redőnyöket, és bújjon a takaró alá. Az asszony nagyon örül, hogy lesz valami. A rendőr besiet a szobába, az asszony mellé bújik a takaró alá, és így szól:
- Nézd, hogy világít az új kvarcórám!


----------



## Sirac (2010 Augusztus 21)

Két rendőr posztol a kórház előtt. Látják kijönni a papot gipszelt kézzel. Az egyik megkérdi:
-Mi történt a tisztelendő úrral?
- Ne is kérdezd, fiam - mondja a pap -, elcsúsztam a fürdőkádban.
A pap továbbmegy, majd az egyik rendőr megkérdi a másikat:
- Te, mi az a fürdőkád?
- Nem tudom, nem járok templomba - válaszolja a másik.


----------



## Rekacica86 (2010 Augusztus 21)

*Hi*

Akkor most tényleg irjak 20 db kommentet???


----------



## Sirac (2010 Augusztus 21)

A rendőr megnyeri a főnyereményt a lottón, de egyáltalán nem látszik boldognak.
- Miért nem örülsz? - kérdezi a társa - Hiszen tiéd a főnyeremény.
- Soha nem fogom magamnak megbocsájtani, hogy két szelvényt vettem.


----------



## Sirac (2010 Augusztus 21)

Két katona nagy ládát cipel a falu végén. Odamegy hozzájuk egy vénasszony, és megkérdezi tőlük:
- Mi van ebben a ládában?
- Az hadititok.
- De azért látom, hogy jó nehéz lehet.
- Hát persze! Tele van rakétákkal.


----------



## Rekacica86 (2010 Augusztus 21)

*Hi*

:33:


----------



## Sirac (2010 Augusztus 21)

- Ki az abszolút optimista?
- Az a férj, aki a feleségét a divatház előtt járó motorral várja.


----------



## Sirac (2010 Augusztus 21)

- Ki az abszolút újgazdag?
- Aki a madárijesztőt is nercbundába öltözteti.


----------



## Sirac (2010 Augusztus 21)

- Ki az abszolút jólnevelt bérgyilkos?
- Aki könyvtárban csak hangtompítós pisztollyal dolgozik.


----------



## Sirac (2010 Augusztus 21)

- Mi az abszolút pech?
- Zuhanó repülőgépről süllyedő hajóra esni.


----------



## Sirac (2010 Augusztus 21)

- Mi az abszolút osztályharc?
- Amikor a pártház macskája kergeti a templom egerét.


----------



## Sirac (2010 Augusztus 21)

- Ki az abszolút szegény?
- Akinek még az aranyere is rézből van.


----------



## Sirac (2010 Augusztus 21)

- Mi az abszolút részegség?
- Amikor három ember beül egy szobába, megisznak fejenként egy üveg whiskyt, majd az egyikük kimegy, a másik kettő pedig megpróbálja kitalálni, hogy melyikük ment ki.


----------



## Sirac (2010 Augusztus 21)

- Mi az abszolút kaktuszhamisítvány?
- A cserépbe ültetett sündisznó.


----------



## Sirac (2010 Augusztus 21)

- Mi az abszolút köd?
- Amikor a rendőr a jelzőlámpa tetejéről kiabálja a színeket.


----------



## Sirac (2010 Augusztus 21)

- Ki az abszolút papucsférj?
- Akinek otthon keveset szabad, de amit szabad azt muszáj.


----------



## Sirac (2010 Augusztus 21)

- Miért jó, ha kerekes kutad van?
- Mert oda tolod, ahova akarod.


----------



## soosadam91 (2010 Augusztus 21)

- Miért rossz az alacsony embereknek?
- ???
- Ha elered az eső, ők tudják meg utoljára.


----------



## soosadam91 (2010 Augusztus 21)

Házibuliban odamegy a fiú a magányos lányhoz:
- Szia! Veled senki sem táncol?!
- Nem...
- Akkor feltennéd a virslit főni?


----------



## soosadam91 (2010 Augusztus 21)

Kisfiú vadászik az erdőben, odamegy hozzá az erdész, és megkérdi:
-Kisfiú, mi van a kezedben és hogy hívnak?
-Illyés Gyula!


----------



## soosadam91 (2010 Augusztus 21)

- Azt hallottad, hogy rájöttek a Loch Ness-i szörny titkára?
- ???
- Nincs is neki titkára.


----------



## soosadam91 (2010 Augusztus 21)

Két számítógép beszélget, kéri az egyik:
- Van már programod mára?
- Van.


----------



## soosadam91 (2010 Augusztus 21)

- Hogy hívják az MSZP jövőbelátóját?
- ???
- Baljós.


----------



## soosadam91 (2010 Augusztus 21)

- Hogy hívják a sebészt falun?
- ???
- Emberöltő.


----------



## soosadam91 (2010 Augusztus 21)

Két nő beszélget.
- Képzeld kihíztam a férjemet.
- Hogy-hogy???
- Nem jön rám.


----------



## soosadam91 (2010 Augusztus 21)

Piroska megy az erdőben,rezeg a bokor,kiszól egy mély hang:
-Piroska,mi van a kosárkádban??
-Kenyerecske,borocska...
-És még mi van a kosárkádban?
-Kolbászocska is van...
-PAPÍÍÍÍR NINCS??!!!!!!


----------



## soosadam91 (2010 Augusztus 21)

A farkas és a medve beszélgetnek a tisztáson:
- Farkas! Ismered te a nyulat?
- Nyúl … nyúl .. nem, sajnos most nem ugrik be.


----------



## soosadam91 (2010 Augusztus 21)

- Te Gázsi, hogy mondják oroszul, hogy béke?
- mír.
- Mír, mert tunni akarom!


----------



## soosadam91 (2010 Augusztus 21)

- Mit parancsol, uram?
- Mindegy, csak nagy legyen, hideg, és sok vodka legyen benne.
- Na, akkor jöjjön, bemutatom a feleségem.


----------



## soosadam91 (2010 Augusztus 21)

Hogy hívták David Hasselhof autóját a Knight Rider-ben?
- Kit.
- Hát David Hasselhof autóját a Knight Rider-ben.


----------



## soosadam91 (2010 Augusztus 21)

Agresszív kismalac sétál az erdőben, találkozik Nyuszikával. Hozzávágja a palacsintáját, mire a Nyuszika:
- Ez szándékos volt?
- Nem! Lekváros!


----------



## soosadam91 (2010 Augusztus 21)

- Hogy hívják?
- Kovács Gültem.
-???
- Amikor megszülettem, anyám azt mondta: legyengültem, apám válasza: Legyen!


----------



## soosadam91 (2010 Augusztus 21)

- Miért olcsó az abrak?
- ???
- Mert ló-koszt!


----------



## soosadam91 (2010 Augusztus 21)

Pistike megy haza, és már az ajtóban hallja bentről hogy:
- áááááááááá. 
Óvatosan benyit, megy a hang irányába, egyre hangosabb: 
- ááááááááááá. 
Belép a fürdőbe és látja, hogy a ruhák áznak a kádban.


----------



## soosadam91 (2010 Augusztus 21)

- Hogy élvez a robot?
- ???
- Kiveri a biztosítékot.


----------



## soosadam91 (2010 Augusztus 21)

Két koton beszélget: 
- Na szia, hogy vagy? - kérdi az egyik. 
- Hagyj, ne is kérdezz! Már korán reggel felhúztak!


----------



## soosadam91 (2010 Augusztus 21)

A HR-es kérdezi az új titkárnőt:
- És mondja, az előző munkahelyén mennyi volt az évi fizetése?
- Az előző munkahelyemen nem dolgozott egy Évi sem!


----------



## tothzsuzsa23 (2010 Augusztus 21)

Végre látom is a filigránokat!


----------



## npeti007 (2010 Augusztus 21)

Köszi


----------



## npeti007 (2010 Augusztus 21)

Köszi2


----------



## npeti007 (2010 Augusztus 21)

Köszi3


----------



## npeti007 (2010 Augusztus 21)

Köszi4


----------



## npeti007 (2010 Augusztus 21)

http://canadahun.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=359133&d=1258357488kluzhk


----------



## npeti007 (2010 Augusztus 21)

ujké


----------



## npeti007 (2010 Augusztus 21)

zkujk


----------



## npeti007 (2010 Augusztus 21)

dfsds


----------



## stagerech (2010 Augusztus 21)

*1*

első hsz


----------



## npeti007 (2010 Augusztus 21)

kjhz


----------



## npeti007 (2010 Augusztus 21)

fjj


----------



## stagerech (2010 Augusztus 21)

*Hogy hívjak a kígyópásztort? Anakondás*


----------



## npeti007 (2010 Augusztus 21)

arf


----------



## npeti007 (2010 Augusztus 21)

,.hj


----------



## npeti007 (2010 Augusztus 21)

jku


----------



## npeti007 (2010 Augusztus 21)

hgf


----------



## npeti007 (2010 Augusztus 21)

láé


----------



## npeti007 (2010 Augusztus 21)

vm


----------



## npeti007 (2010 Augusztus 21)

klik


----------



## stagerech (2010 Augusztus 21)

A fényképészetbe betér egy matektanár: 

- Szeretnék erről a filmről képeket csináltatni. 

- 9x13? 

- 117. Miért?


----------



## npeti007 (2010 Augusztus 21)

jgf4


----------



## npeti007 (2010 Augusztus 21)

éh.kjlé


----------



## npeti007 (2010 Augusztus 21)

rwezt


----------



## npeti007 (2010 Augusztus 21)

fj


----------



## stagerech (2010 Augusztus 21)

A szőke nő pincérkedik:
- Tessék, itt van a pacal és a korsó sör.
- Elnézést, de én nem ezt kértem, ezt a szomszéd asztalnál ülő úr kérte.
- Akkor cseréljenek gyorsan helyet!


----------



## stagerech (2010 Augusztus 21)

- Pincér, a rántott szeletnek konyakillata van.
A pincér tesz három lépést hátrafelé, majd megkérdezi:
- Még most is, uram?


----------



## osthunter (2010 Augusztus 21)

Sziasztok, jó estét!
Nagyon örülök, hogy rátaláltam erre az oldalra!
Néhány évvel ezelőtt jártam Kanadában, Regina-ban, /Saskatchewan/ és nagyon kedves ottani magyarokkal találkoztam. Még egy magyar étteremben is voltunk, Balaton volt a neve. 

Szép napot mindenkinek!!


----------



## stagerech (2010 Augusztus 21)

- Mi az: pici, rózsaszín, szőrös állatka, amelyik négy számjegyből áll?
- Pink hód.


----------



## formica (2010 Augusztus 21)

frankysilver írta:


> nem tudom, hogy van-e még vki, aki nézi ezt a beszélgetést, pedig érdekes téma, az a helyzet, hogy nekem már nagyon régen eszembe jutott, hogy ez az egész holdraszállás kamu volt, bár nem tudtam érveket felhozni ezzel kapcsolatban, csak tényleg furcsa, hogy akkor azóta miért nem járt ott senki
> 
> a NASA soha nem fog ilyesmit bevallani, miért is tenné



ism.


formica írta:


> Egyértelmű IGEN!
> Csak az találhat ki ilyet aki tájékozatlan és képtelen logikusan gondolkozni.
> 
> Nagy távcsövekkel is látható volt. Voltak akik élőben nézték Magyarországon is. Mármint az egyértelmű jeleit.
> ...


----------



## stagerech (2010 Augusztus 21)

Pistike és a haverja elmennek jósoltatni. Először bemennek egy tenyérjóshoz. Az nézegeti a tenyerüket, de Pistikéék meg sem várva az eredményt, hangosan röhögve távoznak. Másodikként egy kártyajóshoz mennek. Az éppen csak elkezdi kirakni a kártyákat az asztalra, de a két srác ismét röhögve távozik. Harmadikként egy üveggömbből jósoló öregasszonyhoz térnek be. Megy a nagy hókuszpókusz, feketemacska, füst meg minden, de a vendégek ismételten röhögéstől fuldokolva hagyják el a jósdát. Odakint Pistike odafordul a barátjához, és azt mondja:
- Na, ma megint jósokat nevettünk...


----------



## paarkhaan (2010 Augusztus 21)

Köszi! ITT vagyok én is!


----------



## stagerech (2010 Augusztus 21)

- Képzeld, van két ikerlányom! 
- Ez nagyszerű! Hogyan különbözteted meg őket?
- Az anyajegyük alapján. A barnának a jobb kezén, a szőkének a bal kezén van az anyajegy.


----------



## paarkhaan (2010 Augusztus 21)

*Köszönet!*

Örülök a lehetőségnek, mindenkit Üdvözlök!


----------



## stagerech (2010 Augusztus 21)

- Téged mi zavar jobban, a tudatlanság vagy a közöny?
- Nem tudom és nem is érdekel!


----------



## stagerech (2010 Augusztus 21)

Két barát horgászik egy tóban. Először fognak egy teáskannát, aztán egy fazekat, majd végül egy cipő akad a horogra. Egymásra néznek, és az egyikük megszólal:
- Te, menjünk innen! Itt lakik lenn valaki.


----------



## niks0910 (2010 Augusztus 21)

durcy írta:


> Nagyon segitö kész vagy de ilyen egy jó moderator.kiss


----------



## Zsuzsa5757 (2010 Augusztus 21)

szia


----------



## stagerech (2010 Augusztus 21)

- Mi az a speciális berendezés, amivel átlátsz a betonfalon? 
- Ablak.


----------



## stagerech (2010 Augusztus 21)

- Mit csinál a Terminátor éneklés előtt? 
- Megköszörüli a torkát.


----------



## stagerech (2010 Augusztus 21)

Két barát beszélget, mondja az egyik:
- Te, van egy nagy problémám!
- Tényleg? Mi az?
- Olyan történés vagy cselekedet, mely egy vagy több személynek hirtelen vagy tartós gondot okoz. De nem ez a fontos, hanem hogy van egy problémám...


----------



## tripp001 (2010 Augusztus 21)

*Jelen*

Szia! Köszi ! !



Melitta írta:


> 7, sziasztokkiss


----------



## stagerech (2010 Augusztus 21)

- Hány szürrealista kell 1 villanykörte kicseréléséhez?
- 3. Egy kicseréli a körtét, egy hozza a zsiráfot, és egy, aki dobálja a körtéket a kádba.


----------



## Zsuzsa5757 (2010 Augusztus 21)

a bőség zavara! Nagyon kíváncsi vagyok


----------



## tripp001 (2010 Augusztus 21)

1


----------



## Zsuzsa5757 (2010 Augusztus 21)

én is aztmgondolom


----------



## stagerech (2010 Augusztus 21)

- Hogyan lehet megkülönböztetni a lovat a tehéntől?
- Egymás mellé állítjuk őket, és amelyik a tehén mellett áll, az a ló.


----------



## osthunter (2010 Augusztus 21)

Szép álmokat mindenkinek (már ahol éjszaka van...


----------



## stagerech (2010 Augusztus 21)

- Mikor vágta pofon Marie Antoinette XVI. Lajost?
- Mikor Lajos így szólt: Gyerünk Versailles-ba!


----------



## Zsuzsa5757 (2010 Augusztus 21)

gyönyörű a Babits idézet


----------



## stagerech (2010 Augusztus 21)

- Hogy szólítja a matematikus a csirkéit ? 
- 3,14! 3,14! 3,14! (Pi, pi, pi)


----------



## stagerech (2010 Augusztus 21)

- Mi az: négy lába van, mégis megbotlik?
- Félbevágott pók!


----------



## Zsuzsa5757 (2010 Augusztus 21)

köszi a recepteket. Ettem már, de még nem csináltam.


----------



## tripp001 (2010 Augusztus 21)

3


----------



## mikodamen (2010 Augusztus 21)

cool:656:


----------



## osthunter (2010 Augusztus 21)

Hát akkor beírnám ide a 20 kedvenc filmemet a 20 hozzászólás összegyűjtése céljából, remélem nem vétek vele a szályok ellen, és mégis tartalmasabb, mint ha az ABC-t írom be..


----------



## stagerech (2010 Augusztus 21)

- Miben hasonlít a hegyipásztor és a sziklamászó?
- Mindkettő marhára vigyáz a hegyen.


----------



## tripp001 (2010 Augusztus 21)

3


----------



## Zsuzsa5757 (2010 Augusztus 21)

Az a legfinomabb , amit Erdélyben készítenek


----------



## stagerech (2010 Augusztus 21)

- Miért nem jön ki tavaszal a medve a barlangjából?
- Mert megdöglött!


----------



## osthunter (2010 Augusztus 21)

Most meg hogy kerültem át ide? Na mindegy...


----------



## osthunter (2010 Augusztus 21)

Szóval a kedvenc filmjeim:


----------



## tripp001 (2010 Augusztus 21)

stagerech írta:


> - Miért nem jön ki tavaszal a medve a barlangjából?
> - Mert megdöglött!


 

- Mert rossz bejáratnál állsz.


----------



## osthunter (2010 Augusztus 21)

1. Maverick 1994

Szereplők:
Mel Gibson (Bret Maverick)
Jodie Foster (Annabelle Bransford)
James Garner (Zane Cooper)
Graham Greene (Joseph)
Alfred Molina (Angel)
James Coburn (parancsnok)
Dan Hedaya (Twitchy)
Danny Glover (bankrabló)

Tartalom:
Kezdődik a nagy vadnyugati pókerbajnokság. A díj félmillió dollár. Maverick a romantikus lelkületű kalandor és hamiskártyás semmi pénzért nem szalasztaná el az alkalmat. De színre lép a konkurencia a csinos Annabelle személyében, aki csavaros eszével ütésképtelenné teszi a bajnokság minden ellenkező nemű résztvevőjét. A partiba bekapcsolódik Zane Cooper rendőrbíró is, Maverick leghűségesebb követője. Ami ebből kikerekedik, annyira váratlan, amint az megszokott az efféle sztároknál és az efféle kártyapartiknál...


----------



## tripp001 (2010 Augusztus 21)

Mi?


----------



## osthunter (2010 Augusztus 21)

2. Top secret 1984

Szereplők:
Val Kilmer (Nick Rivers)
Omar Sharif (Cedric)
Lucy Gutteridge (Hillary Flammond)
Jeremy Kemp (Streck)
Warren Clarke (Von Horst)

Tartalom:

Leonard Bernstein lemondta keletnémet turnéját. Minő tragédia! Ám akad helyette egy ifjú amerikai rocksztár, az Elvis nyomdokaiban botladozó Nick Rivers, aki hajlandó enyhíteni az NDK-ban dúló vad kultúrszomjon. Arra azonban ő sem számít, hogy a vasfüggöny mögött világuralomra törő, vérgőzös nácikkal kerül szembe. De nem esik kétségbe, barátaival tehénnek álcázva indulnak kiszabadítani szívszerelme apját, a várbörtönben raboskodó zseniális tudóst... A Nagyon különleges ügyosztály, az Airplane és a Csupasz pisztoly széria immár legendás hírű alkotói (Jim Abrahams, David Zucker, Jerry Zucker) képtelenül fergeteges "őrülete " gyilkos politikai szatíra, gátlástalan poénkavalkád - s egyúttal minden idők egyik legszórakoztatóbb filmparódiája.


----------



## tripp001 (2010 Augusztus 21)

*Maverick*

Azt én még nem is láttam...


----------



## osthunter (2010 Augusztus 21)

3. Gyalog galopp 1975

Szereplők:
Graham Chapman (Arthur király)
John Cleese (Sir Lancelot)
Terry Gilliam (Patsy)
Eric Idle (Sir Robin)
Terry Jones (Sir Bedevere)
Michael Palin (Sir Galahad)

Tartalom:

A Gyalog-galopp az angol humor fenegyerekeinek, a Monty Python Repülő Cirkuszának leghíresebb, legendás filmje, minden idők egyik legeszetlenebb és mégis leglenyűgözőbb alkotása. A film Artúr király és a Kerekasztal Lovagjainak a Szent Grál, azaz Krisztus Szent Kelyhe utáni kutatásának legendáját meséli el - meglehetősen sajátos megfogalmazásban. Számtalan pillanata, poénja, fordulata - részben a kitűnő magyar szinkronnak is köszönhetően - mára a köznyelv részévé vált.


----------



## mikodamen (2010 Augusztus 21)

Mikor a srác a kulcsot a zárba rakja, ahogy részegen hazaér


----------



## tripp001 (2010 Augusztus 21)

De!!


----------



## tripp001 (2010 Augusztus 21)

lehet, hogy...


----------



## mikodamen (2010 Augusztus 21)

Magára húzza a hűtőt minden éjjel


----------



## tripp001 (2010 Augusztus 21)

...megnézem


----------



## osthunter (2010 Augusztus 21)

Tegnap volt a TV-ben is pedig... (Maverick)


----------



## tripp001 (2010 Augusztus 21)

2?


----------



## mikodamen (2010 Augusztus 21)

A tükör meg néma nem felel, néha reggel ha kérdezi


----------



## csvarga (2010 Augusztus 21)

*1*

egy


----------



## mikodamen (2010 Augusztus 21)

Hogy mit kéne tenni ezzel a beteges szenvedéllyel


----------



## csvarga (2010 Augusztus 21)

2


----------



## csvarga (2010 Augusztus 21)

3


----------



## tripp001 (2010 Augusztus 21)

22


----------



## osthunter (2010 Augusztus 21)

4. Oscar 1991

Szereplők:
Sylvester Stallone (Angelo Provolone)
Ornella Muti (Sofia Provolone)
Marisa Tomei (Lisa Provolone)
Tim Curry (Dr. Poole)
Linda Gray (Roxanne)
Vincent Spano (Anthony Rossano)
Peter Riegert (Aldo)
Chazz Palminteri (Connie)
Don Ameche (Clemente atya)
Kurtwood Smith (Toomey rendörhadnagy)
Jim Mulholland (Oscar)
Harry Shearer (Guido Finucci)
Kirk Douglas (Eduardo Provolone)
Martin Ferrero (Luigi Finucci)

Tartalom:

Angelo Provolone ismert és megbecsült tagja az alvilágnak. Alkohol-csempészésből igen szép vagyonra tett szert, gyönyörű házzal és csodaszép feleséggel büszkélkedhet. Egy napon haldokló apja hívatja magához. Eduardo papa, Rosa néni és Clement atya jelenlétében megesketi fiát, hogy felhagy a törvényszegéssel, a bűnözéssel, és jó útra tér. Angelo a pillanat hatása alatt szent fogadalmat tesz, hogy immár szakít a bűnös élettel. A bűnös élet azonban nem akar szakítani vele. Miközben a rendőrkopók minden lépését figyelik, hogy végre lefüleljék, házában váratlanul óriási jövés-menés veszi kezdetét. Minden összeesküszik ellene.


----------



## csvarga (2010 Augusztus 21)

4


----------



## mikodamen (2010 Augusztus 21)

Választ hiába vár, döntenie kéne már


----------



## csvarga (2010 Augusztus 21)

5


----------



## csvarga (2010 Augusztus 21)

6


----------



## mikodamen (2010 Augusztus 21)

Valaki, ha megmutatná, hol a határ


----------



## csvarga (2010 Augusztus 21)

7


----------



## csvarga (2010 Augusztus 21)

8


----------



## osthunter (2010 Augusztus 21)

5. A hálózat csapdájában 1995

Szereplők:
Sandra Bullock (Angela Bennett)
Jeremy Northam (Jack Devlin)
Dennis Miller (Dr. Alan Champion)
Diane Baker (Mrs. Bennett)
Wendy Gazelle (Ruth Marx)
Ken Howard (Bergstrom)
Ray McKinnon (Dale Hessman)

Tartalom:

Angela, a csinos, szakmájában sikeres nő egy nap arra ébred, hogy kirabolták. De nem csupán a pénzét vették el, hanem mindenét. Nincs többé neve, otthona, állása, személyisége teljesen kitörölték a központi adatbankból. Csapdába került és egyedül kell kiverekednie magát belőle. Akivel érintkezésbe lép, meghal vagy őt akarja megölni. Ha újra élni akar, a komputerrendszerek bonyolult szövevényében meg kell találnia azt az embert, aki az utasításokat adja. Ám a szálak a legmagasabb körökbe vezetnek.


----------



## csvarga (2010 Augusztus 21)

9


----------



## mikodamen (2010 Augusztus 21)

A számban nyál, az ütőeremben a vér


----------



## tripp001 (2010 Augusztus 21)

13


----------



## csvarga (2010 Augusztus 21)

10


----------



## csvarga (2010 Augusztus 21)

11


----------



## mikodamen (2010 Augusztus 21)

Végzem a dolgomat, te meg majd eldöntöd, hogy mennyit ér


----------



## tripp001 (2010 Augusztus 21)

14


----------



## csvarga (2010 Augusztus 21)

12


----------



## mikodamen (2010 Augusztus 21)

A számban nyál, az ütőeremben a vér


----------



## csvarga (2010 Augusztus 21)

13


----------



## csvarga (2010 Augusztus 21)

14


----------



## mikodamen (2010 Augusztus 21)

Ennyi a részem, annyi, amennyit ér


----------



## csvarga (2010 Augusztus 21)

15


----------



## csvarga (2010 Augusztus 21)

16


----------



## mikodamen (2010 Augusztus 21)

Néha a pálinkától részeg, néha a fűtől kába


----------



## csvarga (2010 Augusztus 21)

17


----------



## csvarga (2010 Augusztus 21)

18


----------



## mikodamen (2010 Augusztus 21)

Néha úgy érzi, tisztulnia kéne


----------



## tripp001 (2010 Augusztus 21)

15


----------



## csvarga (2010 Augusztus 21)

19


----------



## tripp001 (2010 Augusztus 21)

16


----------



## mikodamen (2010 Augusztus 21)

Ha kell, elmegy Nazarethbe, vagy ha kell, elmegy Mekkába


----------



## csvarga (2010 Augusztus 21)

20


----------



## tripp001 (2010 Augusztus 21)

17


----------



## mikodamen (2010 Augusztus 21)

Csak tudná meg végre, melyik a jobbik éne


----------



## osthunter (2010 Augusztus 21)

6. Beépített szépség 2000

Szereplők:
Sandra Bullock (Gracie Hart)
Benjamin Bratt (Eric Matthews)
Michael Caine (Victor Melling)
William Shatner (Stan Fields)
Candice Bergen (Kathy Morningside)
Ernie Hudson (McDonald)
John DiResta (Clonsky ügynök)
Heather Burns (Cheryl)
Eric Ian Goldberg (Alan)

Tartalom:

Gracie Hart (Sandra Bullock) csinos FBI ügynöklány, aki még nem esett át a tűzkeresztségen. Igaz, eddig még szépségkirálynő sem volt. Sorozatgyilkos tartja rettegésben a város környékét, legközelebbi célpontjának a szépségverseny döntőjén résztvevő lányokat jelölte meg. Egyértelmű, hogy be kell építeni egy ügynököt a versenyzők közé. Gracie kap egy butácska nevet és máris mint Miss New Jersey jelenik meg a színen. A verseny rendezői aggódnak a rendőri jelenlét miatt. Mr. Vic Melling (Michael Caine), a túlbuzgó menedzser sűrű leckékkel próbálja meg behozni Grace hátrányát a többi versenyzővel szemben. A váratlan eredmény mindenkit meglep, még a sorozatgyilkost is, aki besétál a csapdába. Úgy néz ki, a veszély végre elmúlt. Ám Gracie hatodik érzéke azt súgja, valami még mindig nincs rendben a szervezők ügyletei körül.


----------



## mikodamen (2010 Augusztus 21)

Választ hiába vár, döntenie kéne már


----------



## mikodamen (2010 Augusztus 21)

Valaki, ha megmutatná, hol a határ


----------



## mikodamen (2010 Augusztus 21)

A számban nyál, az ütőeremben a vér


----------



## Zsuzsa5757 (2010 Augusztus 21)

ez jó!


----------



## csvarga (2010 Augusztus 21)

*cipőfűző*

cipőfűző


----------



## Zsuzsa5757 (2010 Augusztus 21)

remélem sikerül


----------



## mikodamen (2010 Augusztus 21)

Végzem a dolgomat, te meg majd eldöntöd, hogy mennyit ér


----------



## Zsuzsa5757 (2010 Augusztus 21)

12


----------



## Zsuzsa5757 (2010 Augusztus 21)

meg kell lenni a 20 - nak


----------



## osthunter (2010 Augusztus 21)

7. Drágán add az életed 1988

Szereplők:
Bruce Willis (John McClane)
Alan Rickman (Hans Gruber)
Bonnie Bedelia (Holly Gennero McClane)
Paul Gleason (Dwayne T. Robinson)
Reginald Veljohnson (Al Powell)
William Atherton (Richard Thornburg)
De voreaux White (Argyle)

Tartalom:

John McClane nyomozó New Yorkból Los Angelesbe tart, hogy rendbehozza házasságát. Még csak nem is sejti, hogy rajta kívül még mások is nagy dobásra készülnek Los Angelesben, méghozzá éppen a szeretet ünnepén. Terroristák egy csapata a hidegvérű Hans Gruber vezényletével ugyanis arra készül, hogy megszabadítsa a multinacionális Nakatomi céget több száz milliónyi kötvényétől. John McClane felesége, Holly pedig a Nakatominál dolgozik és munkatársaival éppen a karácsonyi mulatságon ünnepli meg a cég eddigi történetének legsikeresebb esztendejét.


----------



## Zsuzsa5757 (2010 Augusztus 21)

14. üzi


----------



## mikodamen (2010 Augusztus 21)

A számban nyál, az ütőeremben a vér
Ennyi a részem, annyi, amennyit ér


----------



## Zsuzsa5757 (2010 Augusztus 21)

néhány dologra nagyon kiváncsi vagyok


----------



## Zsuzsa5757 (2010 Augusztus 21)

Hatalmas lehetőségek


----------



## osthunter (2010 Augusztus 21)

8. Árral szemben 1993

Szereplők:
Bruce Willis (Tom Hardy)
Sarah Jessica Parker (Emily Harper)
Dennis Farina (Nick Detillo kapitány)
Tom Sizemore (Danny Detillo)
Timothy Busfield (Tony Sacco)
Brion James (Eddie Eiler)
Robert Pastorelli (Jimmy Detillo)
Robert Gould (Douglas Kesser)
John Mahoney (Vince Hardy)

Tartalom:

Tom Hardy gyilkossági nyomozó nem ijed meg az árnyékától, egy nap mégis a vízirendészeten találja magát. Az új munkakörben kénytelen rádöbbenni, hogy eredeti hivatását nem képes feladni. Ráadásul egy véletlen folytán kiderül, hogy apja halála is ugyanannak a pszichopata gyilkosnak a számlájára írható, aki ismét akcióba lépett. Hardy-nak titokban folytatnia kell a nyomozást, mert az összes áldozathoz köti valamilyen szál, és úgy tűnik, ő az első számú gyanúsított.


----------



## Zsuzsa5757 (2010 Augusztus 21)

szép nyári este van


----------



## pappjuci (2010 Augusztus 21)

Helló!üdv.mindenkinek!


----------



## Zsuzsa5757 (2010 Augusztus 21)

Kicsit dolgozni kell érte


----------



## osthunter (2010 Augusztus 21)

Zsuzsa5757 írta:


> néhány dologra nagyon kiváncsi vagyok



Mire vagy kíváncsi, kedves Zsuzsa?


----------



## mikodamen (2010 Augusztus 21)

Köszönet, Doktor...
Köszönet!
\\m/


----------



## Zsuzsa5757 (2010 Augusztus 21)

üdv,Neked is!


----------



## Zsuzsa5757 (2010 Augusztus 21)

elsősorban a gobeli mintákra és az elkészült képekre


----------



## osthunter (2010 Augusztus 21)

Na jó, a film-zanzákat abbahagyom, csak foglalják a helyet.
De a kedvenc színésznőm filmlistáját még betenném ide:

SANDRA BULLOCK

2009	A szív bajnokai
2009	Ő a megoldás
2009	Nász-ajánlat
2007	Megérzés
2006	Ház a tónál
2006	A hírhedt
2005	Beépített szépség 2.: Csábítunk és védünk
2005	Kincsem
2004	Ütközések
2002	Két hét múlva örökké
2002	Kísérleti gyilkosság
2002	Vagány nők klubja
2000	Beépített szépség
2000	Zsaru pánikban
2000	28 nap
1999	Mint a hurrikán
1998	Átkozott boszorkák
1998	Egyiptom hercege
1998	Majd elválik
1997	Féktelenül 2.
1996	Ha ölni kell
1996	Képtelen képrablás
1996	Szerelemben, háborúban
1995	Aludj csak, én álmodom
1995	A hálózat csapdájában
1994	Én és a MOB
1994	Féktelenül
1993	Amit szerelemnek hívnak
1993	Az amazon
1993	Hemingway és én
1993	Nyom nélkül
1993	A Pusztító
1992	Bűvöletben
1992	Szerelmi bájital
1990	Jackie Collins: Vad játszma
1990	Working Girl
1989	Bionic Showdown: The Six Million Dollar Man and the Bionic Woman
1989	A pénz nem boldogít - Religion, Inc. (A Fool and His Money)
1989	Gyilkosság a Central Parkban
1989	Who shot Patakango?
1987	Hangmen


----------



## Zsuzsa5757 (2010 Augusztus 21)

aztán majd meglátjuk.


----------



## osthunter (2010 Augusztus 21)

17


----------



## osthunter (2010 Augusztus 21)

18


----------



## osthunter (2010 Augusztus 21)

egy híján 20


----------



## osthunter (2010 Augusztus 21)

Húsz!


----------



## osthunter (2010 Augusztus 21)

Na meg két nap... még...


----------



## tripp001 (2010 Augusztus 21)

18


----------



## tripp001 (2010 Augusztus 21)

19


----------



## tripp001 (2010 Augusztus 21)

20


----------



## pappjuci (2010 Augusztus 21)

2


----------



## pappjuci (2010 Augusztus 21)

3


----------



## pappjuci (2010 Augusztus 21)

4


----------



## pappjuci (2010 Augusztus 21)

5


----------



## pappjuci (2010 Augusztus 21)

gyűjtögetek szorgalmasan


----------



## pappjuci (2010 Augusztus 21)

hali,ébren van valaki?


----------



## pappjuci (2010 Augusztus 21)

.- Hogy nem számít, mennyire jó valaki, mindenképpen fájdalmat okoz neked 
olykor. És ezért meg kell bocsátanod neki.

-. Hogy évek kellenek a bizalom kiépítéséhez, de elég néhány másodperc a 
lerombolásához.


----------



## pappjuci (2010 Augusztus 21)

.- Hogy nem kell megváltoztatnunk barátainkat, ha megértjük, hogy a barátok 
változnak.

-. Hogy a körülmények és a környezet hatnak ránk, de magunkért csakis mi 
vagyunk felelősek.


----------



## pappjuci (2010 Augusztus 21)

.- Hogy vagy Te tartod ellenőrzés alatt a tetteidet, vagy azok fognak Téged.

-. Megtanultam, hogy a hősök olyan emberek, akik azt tették, ami szükséges 
volt, szembenézve a következményekkel.


----------



## pappjuci (2010 Augusztus 21)

. Hogy a türelem rengeteg gyakorlást igényel.

. Hogy vannak emberek, akik szeretnek bennünket, de egyszerűen nem tudják, 
hogyan mutassák ki.


----------



## pappjuci (2010 Augusztus 21)

. Hogy olykor az, akire azt hinnéd, hogy megadja neked a kegyelemdöfést, ha 
már a földön fekszel, egyike azon keveseknek, akik segíteni fognak neked 
felállni.

. Hogy csak azért mert valaki nem úgy szeret téged, ahogyan te szeretnéd, ez 
nem azt jelenti, hogy nem szeret téged teljes szívével.


----------



## pappjuci (2010 Augusztus 21)

. Hogy sosem szabad azt mondani egy kisgyermeknek, hogy az álmok balgaságok: 
tragédia lenne, ha ezt elhinné.

. Hogy nem mindig elég, ha megbocsát nekünk valaki. Az esetek többségében te 
vagy, akinek meg kell bocsátani magadnak.


----------



## pappjuci (2010 Augusztus 21)

.- Hogy nem számít, hány szilánkra tört a szíved: a világ nem áll meg, hogy 
megvárja, míg összeragasztod.

-. Talán Isten úgy akarja, hogy találkozzunk sok nem hozzánk illő emberrel, 
mielőtt találkozunk az igazival. Így mikor végre találkozunk vele, tudunk 
majd hálásak lenni ezért az adományért.


----------



## pappjuci (2010 Augusztus 21)

.- Amikor a boldogság kapuja bezáródik, egy másik kinyílik, de sokszor olyan 
hosszan nézzük a zárt kaput, hogy nem vesszük észre a számunkra kinyitott 
kaput.


. -A legjobb fajta barát az, akivel sétálgathatsz vagy beülhetsz egy 
kapualjba, anélkül, hogy egy szót is váltanátok, és amikor elváltok, úgy 
érzed, hogy ez volt életed legjobb beszélgetése.


----------



## pappjuci (2010 Augusztus 21)

.- Igaz, hogy nem tudjuk igazán, mink van, amíg el nem veszítjük, de az is 
igaz, hogy nem tudjuk, mi az, ami hiányzik, amíg nem birtokoljuk.

.- Egyetlen perc kell, hogy megsértsünk valakit, egy óra, hogy megkedveljen 
minket, egy nap, hogy megszeressük, de egy egész élet, hogy elfelejtsük.


----------



## pappjuci (2010 Augusztus 21)

- Ne a külsőségekre adj, becsapnak.

.- Keresd meg azt az embert, aki mosolyt csal az arcodra, mert csak egyetlen mosoly kell ahhoz, hogy fantasztikussá tegyen egy rossz napot. Találd meg azt, akitől a szíved mosolyogni fog!

. -Vannak olyan pillanatok az életben, hogy annyira nagyon hiányzik neked 
valaki, hogy szeretnéd kiszakítani az álmaidból a valóságba, hogy 
megölelhesd.


----------



## pappjuci (2010 Augusztus 21)

.- Álmodj, amit csak akarsz; menj, ahova szeretnél; légy az, aki szeretnél, 
mert csak egy életed van és csak egy lehetőséged, hogy olyan dolgokat 
csinálj, amit szeretnél.

.- Kaphatsz elég boldogságot, hogy kedvessé tegyen, elég nehézséget, hogy 
erőssé tegyen, elég fájdalmat, hogy emberivé tegyen, elég reményt, hogy 
boldog lehess.


----------



## pappjuci (2010 Augusztus 21)

-. Képzeld magad mindig a másik helyébe. Ha szűkösen érzed magad a bőrében, valószínűleg neki is szűk. A legboldogabb embereknek nem szükségszerűen van mindenből a legjobb: csak mindenből a legjobbat hozzák ki, amivel életük során találkoznak.

.- A boldogság csalóka azoknak, akik sírnak, azoknak, akik fájdalmat okoznak, -
azoknak, akik már megélték. Csak így lehet igazán megbecsülni az embereket, 
akik életünk részei voltak.


----------



## pappjuci (2010 Augusztus 21)

A szerelem egy mosollyal kezdődik, egy csókkal nő, és egy teával végződik.

-. A legjobb jövő az elfelejtett múlton alapszik. Nem élhetsz jól, ha előbb 
nem felejted el a múlt csődjeit és fájdalmait.

.- Amikor megszülettél, sírtál, és mindenki körülötted mosolygott.
. Éld úgy az életed, hogy mikor meghalsz, te legyél az egyetlen, aki 
mosolyog, és mindenki körülötted sírjon.


----------



## pappjuci (2010 Augusztus 21)

megvan a 20!!!


----------



## wulfy (2010 Augusztus 21)

Na, kezdjuk...


----------



## wulfy (2010 Augusztus 21)

Meg mégegyet...


----------



## wulfy (2010 Augusztus 21)

Itt a harmadik...


----------



## wulfy (2010 Augusztus 21)

4.


----------



## wulfy (2010 Augusztus 21)

Na, most már kéne írni mást is.


----------



## wulfy (2010 Augusztus 21)

Csak hogy teljen...


----------



## wulfy (2010 Augusztus 21)

Na, mégegyet...


----------



## wulfy (2010 Augusztus 21)

Már csak 12 kell...


----------



## wulfy (2010 Augusztus 21)

A túlzott guglizás globális felmelegedést okoz.


----------



## wulfy (2010 Augusztus 21)

A világ legnagyobb etanolbusz-flottájával büszkélkedő stockholmi régió újabb 85 etanolüzemű autóbuszt állít forgalomba


----------



## wulfy (2010 Augusztus 22)

Na, 11.


----------



## wulfy (2010 Augusztus 22)

Miért kell 20 hsz, miért nem elég 10?


----------



## wulfy (2010 Augusztus 22)

Na, mennyinél is tartok?


----------



## wulfy (2010 Augusztus 22)

14...


----------



## wulfy (2010 Augusztus 22)

eeeee


----------



## wulfy (2010 Augusztus 22)

Már nem tudok mit kitalálni...


----------



## wulfy (2010 Augusztus 22)

Még 3...


----------



## wulfy (2010 Augusztus 22)

Ez a 18.


----------



## wulfy (2010 Augusztus 22)

Na, már csak kettő


----------



## wulfy (2010 Augusztus 22)

1.


----------



## Mikuca (2010 Augusztus 22)

Nem lehetsz elég részeg, ha kapaszkodás nélkül tudsz feküdni a földön.


----------



## wulfy (2010 Augusztus 22)

Éééééés, megvan a 20.


----------



## Mikuca (2010 Augusztus 22)

A helyzet reménytelen, de nem súlyos.


----------



## Mikuca (2010 Augusztus 22)

Ha Ádám és Éva kínaiak lettek volna, akkor megeszik a kígyót, az almát meg
hagyták volna a p...ba.


----------



## Mikuca (2010 Augusztus 22)

Amit az ember részegen tesz, azért józanul fizet.


----------



## Mikuca (2010 Augusztus 22)

Az ember időnként belebotlik az igazságba, de legtöbbször feltápászkodik és
továbbmegy...


----------



## Mikuca (2010 Augusztus 22)

Azt mondják, az osztriga növeli a sexuális teljesítőképességet de én ezt
nem tapasztaltam. Lehet hogy túl korán teszem fel?!


----------



## Mikuca (2010 Augusztus 22)

A szex olyan, mint a fizika. Van némi gyakorlati haszna, de nem azért
csináljuk...


----------



## Mikuca (2010 Augusztus 22)

Lehet-e barátság férfi és nő között, és ha igen, miért nem? (Karinthy
Frigyes)


----------



## Mikuca (2010 Augusztus 22)

A szüzesség olyan, mint a lufi. Egy döfés és vége...


----------



## Mikuca (2010 Augusztus 22)

Ha a májkrémben máj van, mi van a fogkrémben?


----------



## Mikuca (2010 Augusztus 22)

Ma olyan vagyok, mint a hanyag fazekas... Minden köcsögöt leverek.


----------



## Mikuca (2010 Augusztus 22)

Nekem igazi álomautóm van. Felébredés után szertefoszlik.


----------



## Mikuca (2010 Augusztus 22)

Okos ember más feleségén tanul.


----------



## Mikuca (2010 Augusztus 22)

A hülyeségnek nincs határa, életcélom azt mégis átlépni.


----------



## Mikuca (2010 Augusztus 22)

Az élet olyan izgalmas. Egyik nap még itt van az ember, a másik nap meg
szintén.


----------



## Mikuca (2010 Augusztus 22)

Ne győzködd az agyadat! A hiba a valóságban van.


----------



## Mikuca (2010 Augusztus 22)

Mit mondanak a nők? Azt, hogy minden férfi egyforma. Akkor miért
válogatnak??


----------



## Mikuca (2010 Augusztus 22)

-Szeretnék legalább egyszer olyan részeg lenni életemben, hogy angyalnak
nézzem az anyósomat!


----------



## Mikuca (2010 Augusztus 22)

- Mi a különbség a tekegolyó és a női mell között?
- Az egyik dönt, a másik állít.
Mikor a vitában már elbizonytalanodtál a saját igazadban, akkor nem mondj
semmit. Csak üss!
Tetteink következményét, ha kell, neveljük fel!
Adj Uram türelmet - de azonnal!
Jövőd álmaidtól függ. Ne vesztegesd hát az időt, menj aludni!
Imádok a semmiről beszélgetni. Ez az egyetlen téma, amit kicsit ismerek.
Ha egy férfinak nehézségei adódnak egy nővel, sokat segíthet, ha beszél
róla egy másik férfival. Nem azért, mert a másik férfi jobban ért a nőkhöz,
de így legalább ketten lesznek tanácstalanok egy helyett.
Óvakodj az állatoktól, ha inni mennek és az emberektől, ha inni voltak!
Nagy jótétemény, ha egy nő nem szép. Ő ugyan szomorú, de a többi mind örül
neki!
Ha az alkoholizmusnak van határa, akkor én kettős állampolgár vagyok.
Aki golyóálló mellényt visel, ne lepődjön meg, ha seggbe lövik.
Rohadt részegek!
Állandóan szétdobáljak az üres üvegeket, én meg hazafele szanaszét vagdosom
a tenyeremet...
Az alkohollal nincs semmi problémám. De nélküle...
A gruppen szex lényege, hogy ki ne maradj belőle és a feneked mindig a fal
felé legyen.
Teljesen egyet értünk. Te szeretsz engem, és én is szeretem magamat.
A pornó olyan irodalmi alkotás, amit arra terveztek, hogy fél kézzel
lapozzunk!
Nem csókolóztam vele, csak a szájába suttogtam.
Soha ne add fel! ...csak ha van rajta elég bélyeg.
Mondtam az orvosnak, hogy két helyen eltörtem a lábam. Erre azt mondta,
hogy menjek el azokról a helyekről.
Nincs nálam nagyobb rajongója a női nemnek, és ezt számlákkal tudom
bizonyítani.
"Aki a virágot szereti, rossz ember nem lehet... legfeljebb egy furcsa
ízlésű vegetáriánus!"
Csak akkor iszom, ha egyedül vagyok, vagy mások társaságában.
Azt mondta, hogy mesterséges lélegeztetés, de most látom, hogy gyereket
várok tőle
A székrekedés annyit jelent, hogy le se szarod.
Van annyi pénzem, hogy életem végéig elég legyen... ha ma délután ötkor
meghalok.
Az értelmiség előtt ma két út áll: az egyik az alkoholizmus, a másik
járhatatlan
Az agglegények többet tudnak a nőkről, mint a nős férfiak, különben ők is
megnősültek volna.
A gyerekek a hátsó üléseken balesetet okozhatnak. A balesetek a hátsó
üléseken gyerekeket okozhatnak.
A gazdasági válság, és az emelkedő energiaárak miatt arra kényszerültünk,
hogy kikapcsoljuk a fényt az alagút végén. A kellemetlenségért elnézést
kérünk.


----------



## kovex73 (2010 Augusztus 22)

Hmm


----------



## kovex73 (2010 Augusztus 22)

hmmm


----------



## kovex73 (2010 Augusztus 22)

hmmmm


----------



## kovex73 (2010 Augusztus 22)

crashdummies....


----------



## kovex73 (2010 Augusztus 22)

Azt hiszem ez volt ennek a számnak az előadója


----------



## kovex73 (2010 Augusztus 22)

vagy inkább crash test dummies?


----------



## kovex73 (2010 Augusztus 22)

Azt hiszem ez az utóbbi


----------



## kovex73 (2010 Augusztus 22)

a szám címe, meg talán....remélem eltalálom az mm db számait...


----------



## kovex73 (2010 Augusztus 22)

mmmmmmmm


----------



## kovex73 (2010 Augusztus 22)

mmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## kovex73 (2010 Augusztus 22)

mmmmmmmmmmmmmk


----------



## kovex73 (2010 Augusztus 22)

Mac Airlines

"Minden utaskísérő, kapitány, csomagkezelő és jegykezelő ugyanúgy néz ki 
és
ugyanazt csinálja. Akármit kérdezel, udvariasan de határozottan elmondják,
hogy a választ nem szükséges tudnod és minden meg lesz csinálva helyetted,
szóval kuss!"


----------



## kovex73 (2010 Augusztus 22)

Air DOS

"Mindenki löki a repülőt, míg el nem kezdi a repülést. Ekkor felugrálnak 
rá
és utaznak míg meg nem áll. Ezután újra leugrálnak és ismét meglökik a
repülőt."


----------



## kovex73 (2010 Augusztus 22)

Windows Air
"A repülőtér és a terminál gyönyörű. Barátságos utaskísérők, könnyű és
zökkenőmentes csomagkezelés. Problémamentes és sima felszállás. Tíz perc
gyönyörű repülés után a repülő mindenféle előzetes jel nélkül felrobban 
a levegőben."


----------



## kovex73 (2010 Augusztus 22)

Linux Air

A többi repülőtársaság elégedetlen ügyfelei megalapítják saját
légitársaságukat. Maguk építik a repülőt, a repteret, a kifutót maguk
betonozzák. Csak annyi pénzt kérnek, amennyi a jegyek nyomtatási költsége, de akár otthon is nyomtathatsz magadnak jegyet. Amikor felszállsz a gépre, kapsz egy ülést, négy csavart és egy másolatot a "seat-HOWTO.html"-ről. 
Miután elhelyezkedsz az ülésben, a repülő időben megérkezik, az utazás 
pedig roppant kényelmes. Amikor más légitársaságok ügyfeleinek beszélsz a
tapasztalataidról, csupán annyit bírnak kérdezni: "Mit is kellett az üléssel
csinálnod?"


----------



## kovex73 (2010 Augusztus 22)

a


----------



## kovex73 (2010 Augusztus 22)

ajajajj


----------



## kovex73 (2010 Augusztus 22)

Close any open programs that are running on your computer.
Locate and double-click the file you downloaded. (The file will most likely end in .exe or .hqx).
Follow the on-screen instructions to install the software.


----------



## kovex73 (2010 Augusztus 22)

Answers to frequently asked questions (FAQs),
Troubleshooting and "how-to" information,


----------



## kovex73 (2010 Augusztus 22)

1-on-1 Live Chat,
Interactive tutorials & troubleshooting wizards,


----------



## janoskocsis (2010 Augusztus 22)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


köszi


----------



## janoskocsis (2010 Augusztus 22)

*köszi*

köszi1


----------



## janoskocsis (2010 Augusztus 22)

köszi2


----------



## janoskocsis (2010 Augusztus 22)

3


----------



## janoskocsis (2010 Augusztus 22)

4
kiss


----------



## janoskocsis (2010 Augusztus 22)

5:-x


----------



## Tempel (2010 Augusztus 22)

Moebius írta:


> wass albert: a funtineli boszorkányok 1-3


Szerintem a cím egyes számban van!:lol:


----------



## Tempel (2010 Augusztus 22)

Manapság nehéz eligazodni a világban! Gondolkodni kell!


----------



## Tempel (2010 Augusztus 22)

Nincs filozófia, nincs művészet, nincs politika!


----------



## bagci (2010 Augusztus 22)

Haho


----------



## bagci (2010 Augusztus 22)

Sziasztok


----------



## LalosMill (2010 Augusztus 22)

Nagyon köszönöm a lehetőséget.


----------



## LalosMill (2010 Augusztus 22)

Nehéznek találom úgy fórumba írni, hogy "kell".


----------



## LalosMill (2010 Augusztus 22)

Mindentől függetlenül jogosnak tartom.


----------



## LalosMill (2010 Augusztus 22)

Szép napot kívánok mindenkinek!


----------



## pede1 (2010 Augusztus 22)

- 


> - Képzeld, a feleségem megcsal, és még hazudozik is!
> - Honnan tudod?
> - Ma reggel jött haza, és azt mondta, hogy a nővérénél aludt.
> - És, honnan tudod, hogy hazudik?
> - Onnan, hogy én aludtam a nővérénél.


Mi a cigány triatlon?
- Lefut a cigány a tóra úszni és biciklivel jön vissza.


----------



## nnandrea (2010 Augusztus 22)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Westie (2010 Augusztus 22)

Sziasztok!


----------



## pede1 (2010 Augusztus 22)

> - mi a különbség a szoknya és a fűnyíró közt?
> 
> - nyúlj alá és megtudod!!!





> - hogy kezdődik minden roma vicc?
> 
> - körültekintéssel.


:d


----------



## LalosMill (2010 Augusztus 22)

Ismerkedem az oldallal, és tetszik.


----------



## pede1 (2010 Augusztus 22)

Száz szőke közül hogy választod ki a leghülyébbet? 
Találomra!


----------



## LalosMill (2010 Augusztus 22)

A "Megfejtették a Rubik-kocka titkát" hírhez kapcsolódóan lenne további kapcsolódó hír.


----------



## LalosMill (2010 Augusztus 22)

http://www.radikalmod.hu/index.php?p=5&x=ne&y=5034&st=250


----------



## LalosMill (2010 Augusztus 22)

Lehet, hogy ez kicsit off topic ,de nekem tetszik.


----------



## pede1 (2010 Augusztus 22)

Az elsős Kolompár Rómeónak mondja a tanárnő:
-Beszélni akarok az apáddal!
-Az nem lesz nehéz tanárnő, tessék átmenni ide, a negyedik B-be oda jár már 10 éve.


----------



## pede1 (2010 Augusztus 22)

Gazsi egy darab vásznat visz a kezében, amikor találkozik Sanyával. Sanya megkérdi:
- Mi az a kezedben?
- Vászondarab.
- Mire kell?
- Ágyneműt csináltatok az asszonnyal belőle.
- Ebből a vacakból ágyneműt? Hiszen ez olyan rossz anyag, hogy ha egyszer kimossátok, vége van!
- Már miért mosnánk ki?


----------



## pede1 (2010 Augusztus 22)

Egy cigány lelkesen leselkedik a női zuhanyzó kulcslyukán át. Arra megy a barátja és megkérdezi:
- Hát te meg mit leskelődsz?
- Bent fürdik a feleségem!
- És? Nem láttad még meztelenül?
- De igen, csak még fürödni nem láttam.


----------



## pede1 (2010 Augusztus 22)

A cigány kisgyerek talál egy szappant az úton. Az anyja mondja neki, hogy fürödjön meg vele. Megfürdik. 
- Anyu, lejött az 5 éves kosz. 
- Fürödj még. 
Megfürdik újra. 
- Anyu, lejött a 7 éves kosz. 
- Fürödj még. 
Fürdik. 
- Anyuu, megvan a piros melegítőm!!!!!!!


----------



## macuser (2010 Augusztus 22)

,


----------



## LalosMill (2010 Augusztus 22)

Helló!


----------



## LalosMill (2010 Augusztus 22)

Itt szép napos idő van.


----------



## LalosMill (2010 Augusztus 22)

Ott?


----------



## pede1 (2010 Augusztus 22)

A McLaren istálló Magyarországon állított össze egy új teamet, mivel észrevették, hogy a roma fiatalok hihetetlen rövid idő alatt képesek leszerelni az autók kerekeit.

Mivel a versenyeket manapság már nem a versenypályákon nyerik, hanem a boxokban, egy pillanat alatt kirúgták a sokat próbált teamüket, és romákból összeállított csapattal vágtak neki a versenyeknek. 

Eleinte minden a legnagyobb rendben zajlott. A romák fantasztikus három másodperc alatt le- és felszerelték a versenyautó kerekeit.A probléma a következő tíz másodpercben keletkezett, amikor a romák átfestették az autót, átütötték a gyártási számát, és eladták az egész gépet a pilótával együtt a Ferrarinak.


----------



## pede1 (2010 Augusztus 22)

Két rendőr beszélget a nemrégen nyílt bevásárlóközpont eligazító térképe előtt. Egyik rábök a karikára, amelyikre az van írva: "Ön itt áll."
Kérdi társát:
- Te, ezek honnan tudják, hogy én hol vagyok?


----------



## LalosMill (2010 Augusztus 22)

ez tetszik


----------



## LalosMill (2010 Augusztus 22)

Szőke nő mobilja csörög. Felveszi és bele szól: honnan tudtad, hogy itt vagyok?


----------



## pede1 (2010 Augusztus 22)

Az emberiséget ősidők óta két dolog foglalkoztatja:
1. Ki találta fel a munkát?
2. A többiek miért nem verték agyon?


----------



## pede1 (2010 Augusztus 22)

Magyarország térképét újra kell rajzolni, mert a tudósok rájöttek, hogy Magyarország a csodával határos.


----------



## pede1 (2010 Augusztus 22)

*Az élet nagy kérdései*



Miért rendelnek emberek dupla sajtburgert, nagy krumplit és hozzá light kólát?
Miért nem tudják a nők csukott szájjal kifesteni a szempillájukat?
Miért olyan hosszú a "rövidítés" szó?
A Windows kikapcsolásához miért kell a Start gombot használni?
A citromlé miért tartalmaz mesterséges aromákat, és a mosogatószert miért valódi citromlével készítik?
Miért nincs egér ízű macskaeledel?
Miért van kutyaeledel javított ízzel? Ki ellenőrzi?
Eutanáziánál miért sterilizálják az injekcióstűt?
Biztos hallottál már a repcsik törhetetlen fekete dobozáról. Miért nem készítik az egész repcsit olyan anyagból?
Miért nyomja az ember erősebben a távirányító gombjait, mikor csak az elem kezd kimerülni?
Miért kell kimosni a törülközőket? Elvileg tiszták vagyunk, amikor használjuk. Nem?
Miért van sisak a kamikaze pilótákon?
Vajon örülnek az analfabéták a betűtésztának a levesben?
Amikor az ember felfedezte, hogy a tehenek tejet adnak, vajon mit kereshetett ott valójában??
Ha a szótárban egy szó rosszul szerepel, honnan lehet azt tudni?
Noé vajon miért nem csapta le azt a két hülye szúnyogot?
A juhok miért nem futnak be az eső elől?
Ha veszek egy új bumerángot, hogyan dobom el a régit?
éjjel-nappal nyitva tartó építmények ajtaján miért van zár?
Miért szoktunk visszajönni a nyaralásból?


----------



## pede1 (2010 Augusztus 22)

TESCO=Társadalmilag Elítélt Selejtes Cuccok Osztálya


----------



## LalosMill (2010 Augusztus 22)

Utolsó mondatok...

1. De csúnya kopasz fejed van!​ 2. Megyek, költözünk le Paksra...​ 3. Látod asszony, úgy autózok, mint míg soha!​ 4. Látod drágám, nem kell ide gázszerelő!​ 5. Ne félj! Ide úgy sem csap be avillám!​ 6. Olyan fura íze van ennek a kajának, nem?​ 7. Annak is elismétlem aki nem akarja hallani: Mindenki hozzon magával még egy emb...​ 8. Nyugi drágám! Vége! Most már semmi baj nem érhet!​ 9. Kisfiam ne fogd rám azt a játékpisztolyt!​ 10. Már legalább 1000-szer átugrottam, ezt a szakadékot.​


----------



## LalosMill (2010 Augusztus 22)

11. Szerintem halott. Nyugodtan kifoszthatjuk!​ 12. Ez a csicska haverod harcművész?​ 13. Az én szervezetem bírja az áramot. Látjátok?​ 14. Na és ha nem teszem le, akkor mit csinálsz? Lelősz?​ 15. Fogadjunk, hogy ki merek szedni egy huszast a koldus poharából!​ 16. (Vonaton) Fogadjunk, hogy megnyalom a következő oszlopot!​ 17. Pista! Dobd ide a kalapácsot!​ 18. Ezt egy túlélőtáborban tanultam!​ 19. Egy ilyen kis izé nem okozhatja az emberiség kipusztulását... (STARS)​ 20. Ne aggódj, nincs megtöltve...​


----------



## LalosMill (2010 Augusztus 22)

21. Semmi vész! Ura vagyok a helyzetnek!​ 22. Már mondtam hogy nem tudom hol van a kincs...​ 23. Ne félj, a bungee-jumping biztonságos....​ 24. Húúúú de csúnya kopasz fejed van!​ 25. Áááá! Az orrszarvú nem ilyen...​ 26. Ááá! Erre nincsenek cápák...​ 27. Szerinted ez gyúlékony?​ 28. Vajon mi lesz ha meggyujtom a fingom?​ 29. És most megszámolom, hány fogunk van!​ 30. Felhívjuk kedves utasaink figyelmét...​


----------



## LalosMill (2010 Augusztus 22)

31. Már rég zöld te marha!​ 32. Esik a hó! Vagy ez nem is hó?​ 33. Hé te! Mit csinálsz azzzal a fejszével a kezedben?​ 34. Vajon milyen mély ez a gödör?​ 35. Add a gyufát, hadd lám van-e még benzin a hordóban!​ 36. Mi ez, egy óriásgyík?​ 37. Keménynek érzed magad? (Vic)​ 38. Nézd már, milyen jópofa pumpa!​ 39. Manapság az ejtőernyők teljesen úgy néznek ki, mint a hátitáskák...​ 40. Szevassz Nigger!​


----------



## pede1 (2010 Augusztus 22)

Meghal a cigány, odalent találkozik Kádár elvtárssal. Kádár megkérdi:
- Te cigány, mikor volt jobb élni? mostanában vagy az én időmben?
- A te idődben a politikusok politizáltak, a munkások dolgoztak a cigányok meg loptak. mostansában meg a politikusok lopnak, a munkások politizálnak és bazeg azt akarják, hogy én dolgozzak!


----------



## LalosMill (2010 Augusztus 22)

41. Metil vagy etil alkohol volt ráírva?​ 42. Nyugi nem veszett kutya...​ 43. Milyen szép ilyen közelről a tüzijáték...​ 44. Tengerben: Az csak egy delfin​ 45. Kerékpáros utolso mondata: Gyere csak köcsög BMW-s ugy is nekem van elsöbbségem...​ 46. Királyfi: Süsü te ittál? Lehelj rám!​ 47. Tiszta király ez az új 3D-s játék! Annyira valósághű... ​ 48. Tűzszerész: Jó, akkor most elvágom a kéket...​ 49. De kemény vagy, cseszd meg! Hát lőj, ha mersz!​ 50. Jesszusom, drágám! Hazajött a férjem!​


----------



## LalosMill (2010 Augusztus 22)

51. Ugyan már, miféle üzemzavar lehetne a reaktorban?​ 52. Okés, srácok, elfogytak a töltényeik!​ 53. Drágám, ez a gombapörkölt a legfinomabb, amit egész életemben ettem!​ 54. Nyugi haver, ők velünk vannak.​ 55. Kisfiam! Addig nem jössz ki a szobából amíg meg nem írtad a leckét!​ 56. Jössz egy menetre?​ 57. Nem ideges az a tigris, csak tetszik neki a nyakkendőm!​ 58. Dehogy vagyok allergiás az eperre!​ 59. Nem is lehet olyan rossz ez a menzai sárgaborsófőzelék!​ 60. Szép kutya, okos kutya!​


----------



## pede1 (2010 Augusztus 22)

A polgármester megszólítja a cigányt. 
- Te, Gazsi, neked is kell adót fizetned! 
- Hát azt meg mi a fészkes fenének? 
- Abból tudjuk a falut szépíteni. 
- Akkor az közügy? 
- Hát persze! 
- Ajaj, attól én tíz évre el vagyok tiltva!


----------



## LalosMill (2010 Augusztus 22)

61. Most félnem kéne?​ 62. Majd én feltartóztatom a bankrablót...​ 63. Ezt a zöldet még megeszem...​ 64. Gyere, nézd meg közelebbről...​ 65. Milyen aranyos pitbull...​ 66. Add már ide azt a gránátot...​ 67. Nyugi növényevő...​ 68. Én lenni barát...​ 69. Ennyi benzinnel multkor kibirta...​ 70. Mi ez a furcsa szag?​


----------



## pede1 (2010 Augusztus 22)

Egy cigány bemegy a könyvtárba és kérdezi: 
-Tolsztoj van? 
Erre a skinhead könyvtáros megszólal: 
- Nincs. 
- Na és Lenin? 
- Az sincs. 
- Akkor mi van? 
- Kalasnyikov. 
- És az mit írt? 
- Titeket!


----------



## LalosMill (2010 Augusztus 22)

71. Leszállásnál súroljuk a fákat.​ 72. Gyere már, nem látod milyen lassan jön a vonat?!​ 73. Nem is rossz a barátnőd az ágyban!​ 74. Ezt a Trabantot még simán kielőzöm az IFA előtt...​ 75. Hajrá Újpest! Basszus, nem ide szól a jegyem...​ 76. Most mit finnyáskodsz, tiszta ez a bányató!​ 77. Örmester úr, biztos, hogy csak könnygáz?​ 78. Majd visszahívlak, vezetek!​ 79. Minden hülye lehajol a helikopter ajtajában, hát én azért sem!​ 80. Ne szaladj az úttestre, majd én visszahozom a labdádat!​


----------



## pede1 (2010 Augusztus 22)

A kanibál család cigányt akar sütni nyárson. A két kanibál szülő elmegy és rábízzák a cigányt a kicsire, hogy forgassa a tűzőn szép lassan. Mikor jönnek haza látják, hogy a kicsi nagyon gyorsan forgatja a cigányt. Kérdik tőle:
- Fiam, miért nem forgatod lassan, ahogy mondtuk?
- Mert mikor lassan forgattam, akkor az aljáról lopta a krumplit!


----------



## LalosMill (2010 Augusztus 22)

81. Na ugrok egy fejest!​ 82. Add ide azt a kést! Majd én!​ 83. Mi többen vagyunk!​ 84. Jó napot kívánok, Orsósék! Az APEH-től jöttem.​ 85. Ha mégegyszer lefagy a Windows-om öngyilkos leszek...​ 86. Hagyjátok a nőt is vezetni...​ 87. Engedj oda, értek hozzá!​ 88. Nyugi csak megszárítom a hajam mielőtt kiszállok a kádból...​ 89. Ki az a hülye, aki ilyen melegben bundában szedi a vadmálnát?​ 90. Nem érzek semmilyen gázszagot. Cigarettát?!​


----------



## LalosMill (2010 Augusztus 22)

91. Ez jó lesz! Ebből a kanyarból látni az egész autóversenyt!​ 92. Ezt most ide átkötöm...​ 93. Oké vazzeg, lenyomlak mind a hármótokat!​ 94. Látjátok gyerekek, így néz ki a vizisikló...​ 95. Ne hadonássz már, a pajta szélesebbik oldalát sem találnád el azzal a pisztollyal.​ 96. Nem úgy van az, Szátlin elvtárs...​ 97. Vasutas: gyere, itt egy kis finom pálinka!​ 98. Nyisd ki nyugottan. Ez a levél nem az afgánoktól jött.​ 99. Éjszakai biciklis: fogadjunk elmegyek akét motoros között! by kirgabo​ 100. Rally navigátor utolsó szava: enyhe jobb...​


----------



## pede1 (2010 Augusztus 22)

Cigány kiugrik egy bokorból a skinhead elé, és azt mondja:
- Adnál valamit enni?
Erre a skinhead jól oldalba rúgja a cigányt:
- Nesze, egy oldalas!


----------



## pede1 (2010 Augusztus 22)

A zsidó, a skinhead és cigány kifognak egy aranyhalat. Az aranyhal elmondja a szokásos szöveget. (ha visszadobsz teljesítem.....)
- Na zsidó mi a kívánságod? 
- Dögöljön meg az összes cigány!! 
- Na cigány neked mi a kívánságod? 
- Dögöljön meg az összes zsidó! 
- No skinhead neked mi a kívánságod? 
- Csak egy kávé meg egy szendvics, mivel nekem már minden kívánságom teljesült!


----------



## pede1 (2010 Augusztus 22)

Angyal száll le a földre, odamegy a vakhoz:
- Láss!
- Csoda történt, látok!
Odamegy a bénához:
- Járj!
- Csoda történt, tudok menni!
Odamegy a romához, mire a roma:
- Neközelíccsé, most százalékótak le!


----------



## pede1 (2010 Augusztus 22)

A cigánygyerek leborotváltatta a fejét. Amikor hazamegy, az apja hitetlenkedve megkérdezi tőle:
-Mi történt veled, kisfiam?
-Apám, én skinhead lettem!
Amikor ezt az apja meghallja, jól megveri. A gyerek fejét lógatva megy be a szobába. Ott találja a bátyját. Az is megkérdezi tőle:
-Miért borotváltad le a fejedet?
-Én skinhead lettem!
Erre a bátyja is jól elveri. Amikor a gyerek nagyon
szomorúan kimegy az utcára, találkozik az egyik barátjával. Az megkérdezi tőle:
-Hát te meg miért vagy olyan szomorú?
-Tudod, még csak egy órája vagyok skinhead, de máris nagyon utálom a büdös cigányokat!


----------



## fiora (2010 Augusztus 22)

Jelen vagyok én is, kár, hogy végig kell futni ezeket a köröket, így nem jön semmi szívből.


----------



## zsuzsi0502 (2010 Augusztus 22)

Köszi


----------



## zsuzsi0502 (2010 Augusztus 22)

Még mindig nincs 20 hsz


----------



## zsuzsi0502 (2010 Augusztus 22)

már csak 18


----------



## fiora (2010 Augusztus 22)

Hamár humor, Szegeden láttam tegnap a Kétfarkú kutya párt választási programját, dőltem a röhögéstől. Sorban:

1. Örök élet. Ingyen sör. Adócsökkentés!


----------



## fiora (2010 Augusztus 22)

- Gazdasági programunk két fő pillére az általános és teljes adócsökkentés, valamint az ingyen sör. Pusztán e két intézkedés olyan hatalmas összegeket szabadít fel a gazdaságban, amiből az MKKP programja maradéktalanul megvalósítható. Amennyiben pedig plusz források bevonására volna szükség, azt az adócsökkentés részleges kiterjesztéséből, valamint az örök élet meghosszabbításából fedezzük.


----------



## fiora (2010 Augusztus 22)

- Bevezetjük a pénzosztást az eddigi pénzszórás helyett.


----------



## fiora (2010 Augusztus 22)

- Közlekedéspolitikánk legfontosabb elemeként leállítjuk a négyes metró kivitelezését, viszont helyette megkezdjük a Sopron-Záhony metróvonal építését. Annektáljuk New York-ot és az ottani metróhálózatot átszállítjuk magyar városokba.


----------



## fiora (2010 Augusztus 22)

- Rendbe hozzuk, és komoly fejlesztésekkel bolygóközi űrkikötővé építjük ki az elmúlt években méltatlanul elhanyagolt szegedi űrállomást.


----------



## fiora (2010 Augusztus 22)

- A nemzetgazdaság harmadik pilléreként beindítjuk a tömeges puliexportot Jamaicába.


----------



## fiora (2010 Augusztus 22)

- Gazdaságpolitikánk végső célja, hogy a közgazdászok elhagyják a bolygót.


----------



## fiora (2010 Augusztus 22)

- A repülőforgalmat a föld alá vezetjük. A repülőgépek nyomában kialakuló alagútakban el lehetne helyezni a felesleges munkanélkülieket és a gepidákat, akik az elmúlt években különösen sok gondot okoztak.


----------



## fiora (2010 Augusztus 22)

Befoltozzuk az ózonlyukat, megállítjuk a globális klímaváltozást, csökkentjük Azerbajdzsán káros anyag kibocsájtását.


----------



## fiora (2010 Augusztus 22)

Új fajokat hozunk létre a kihaltak helyett, hogy számuk stabilizáljuk.


----------



## fiora (2010 Augusztus 22)

- Örök életet garantálunk a teljes lakosságnak, és a határon túli magyaroknak, felvállalva akár a környező országok ellenkezését és az ebből fakadó esetleges konfliktusokat is.


----------



## fiora (2010 Augusztus 22)

- Megszüntetjük az egészségügy legnagyobb problémáját, a betegségeket.


----------



## fiora (2010 Augusztus 22)

- Az MKKP jellegéből kifolyólag nem lehet annyira földhöz ragadt, hogy visszariadjon nagyobb tájegységek átformálásától. 
- Folyamszabályozási terveinkről itt olvashat részletesebben. 
- Hegyépítés Szegeden. 
- Csökkentjük a gravitációt, hogy könnyebb legyen járni és ne lógassa senki a fejét.


----------



## fiora (2010 Augusztus 22)

- Balaton programunk első lépésében 2011-re duplájára növeljük a Balaton méretét, 2012-re beindítjuk a tökéletes nyaralás programot és szoláriumcsövek, valamint ballonokról belógatott merülőforralók segítségével optimális fényviszonyokat és hőmérsékletet teremtünk, 2014-re összeköttetést létesítünk a Balaton és az Adriai-tenger közt, illetőleg kellő mértékben sósítjuk a tavat, ahhoz hogy átminősíthessük tengerré.


----------



## fiora (2010 Augusztus 22)

- Az első intézkedéseink közt lesz, hogy kormányrendelettel meghosszabbítjuk a nap élettartamát, ezzel elhalasztva a világvégét.


----------



## fiora (2010 Augusztus 22)

- Felvesszük a diplomáciai és a kereskedelmi kapcsolatot a galaxis más létformáival, civilizációival, amiket az előző kormányok feltűnően elhanyagoltak. Szabad-kereskedelmi egyezményt kötünk a Sirius-szal, hogy eladhassuk nekik a Földön eladhatatlan termékeinket. Továbbá kétfarkúsági szerződést, hogy biztosítsuk a Föld töretlen fejlődését és röppályáját.


----------



## fiora (2010 Augusztus 22)

Megnyitjuk az országimázs szempontból elengedhetetlen első marsi magyaros jellegű éttermet, hogy a majdan odaérkező amerikai űrhajósokra jó benyomást tegyünk.


----------



## fiora (2010 Augusztus 22)

- A Kétfarkú Kutya Párt készen áll arra, hogy véghez vigye a régóta halogatott időjárás-reformot. Terveink szerint nyáron kellemes 20-25 fokot vezetnénk be enyhe szellővel és simogató napsütéssel. Telente pedig egységes hótakaró borítaná az országot, kivéve az utakat. A tavaszt Boris Vian, az őszt pedig Franz Kafka elképzelése szerint kívánjuk megvalósítani.


----------



## fiora (2010 Augusztus 22)

- Legalizáljuk, és ezzel mindenki számára elérhető tesszük az időhöz való szabad hozzáférést. Az állami felügyelet mellett termelt és értékesített idő ezzel mindenki számára megfizethetővé válik, s így közkincsé válhat, ami eddig csak a gazdagok kiváltsága volt.


----------



## fiora (2010 Augusztus 22)

- A következő években megrendezzük Magyarországon a nyári és a téli olimpiát, a labdarúgó európa-, és világbajnokságot, a monte carlo-i Forma 1-es futamot és a Davos kupát. 
- Engedélyezzük a buktatást a futballpályákon.


----------



## fiora (2010 Augusztus 22)

- Önálló, felelős Ürügyminisztériumot állítunk fel Szegeden és Budapesten.
- Törvénymódosításunk nyomán az Országgyűlésben kötelező lesz hazudni, ám a hazugságot be is kell majd tartani.


----------



## fiora (2010 Augusztus 22)

- A Szegeden megépülő hegy és űrkikötő, a homokhátsági esőisten, a marsi magyaros étterem, és a különféle nemzetközi sportesemények nyomán felélénkülő földi és bolygóközi turizmus várhatóan hatalmas bevételeket generál a vendéglátó-, és a szórakoztatóiparban.


----------



## fiora (2010 Augusztus 22)

A Kétfarkú Kutya Párt programja külön kitér *Szeged* városára.

- Szeged mellett hatalmas (és olcsó) hegyet építünk, hogy tudjanak a gyerekek télen szánkózni, és hogy ne költözzenek el a végzős egyetemisták Budapestre. 
- Megépítjük 2011-ig a 8-as metrót, majd 2013-ig a kettest, illetve 2016-ra az ötöst, ami csatlakozni fog a Sopron-Záhony vonalhoz. 
- Beindítjuk a városvezetés által évek óta elszabotált kétfarkú kutya nemesítési kísérleteket a Szegedi Biológiai Kutatóintézetben. 
- Rendbe hozzuk, és komoly fejlesztésekkel bolygóközi űrkikötővé építjük ki az elmúlt években méltatlanul elhanyagolt szegedi űrállomást, fellendítve ezzel a Szegedre irányuló bolygóközi turizmust. 
- Kikapcsoljuk a zenét a Dugonics téren.


----------



## fiora (2010 Augusztus 22)

A Kétfarkú Kutya Párt alapvetően különbözik a többi párttól abban, hogy míg a többiek csak ígérgetnek, mi valóban megígérjük ígéreteinket. Más pártok felelőtlen ígérgetésével szemben a mi programunk teljesen racionális, végrehajtható és az ország felemelkedésének alapjául szolgálhat.


----------



## zsuzsi0502 (2010 Augusztus 22)

20


----------



## zsuzsi0502 (2010 Augusztus 22)

19


----------



## ari es gabor (2010 Augusztus 22)

Kedves Septimferi!!
Én majd akkor hagyom el az oldalt,amikor én akarom,nem tőled fogom megkérdezni.
Üdv Ary.


----------



## tboy88 (2010 Augusztus 22)

qwe


----------



## tboy88 (2010 Augusztus 22)

gfh


----------



## tboy88 (2010 Augusztus 22)

zuztut87ujgzjgjh


----------



## tboy88 (2010 Augusztus 22)

rtzrtzrtz124141sqr


----------



## tboy88 (2010 Augusztus 22)

56346346346rdfgdfgdfgdfg


----------



## tboy88 (2010 Augusztus 22)

325hgfrq3wfgfgwtegc


----------



## tboy88 (2010 Augusztus 22)

325555444445httttttttnz7654egfdf


----------



## tboy88 (2010 Augusztus 22)

mnoiukmnu4hz952


----------



## tboy88 (2010 Augusztus 22)

ö97üjhkrd76587zfgch


----------



## tboy88 (2010 Augusztus 22)

9879796uhbjhgjkhgjghj


----------



## tboy88 (2010 Augusztus 22)

tzhfgs3q431432rdfdgzu54z33


----------



## tboy88 (2010 Augusztus 22)

opfzusdfjhf89u8urejbkfbs


----------



## tboy88 (2010 Augusztus 22)

ertrgfdgfhmhj,uiluioljh,.uouz3525dfgk


----------



## tboy88 (2010 Augusztus 22)

36t45235afrag


----------



## tboy88 (2010 Augusztus 22)

zui54uhgdvbr112542


----------



## tboy88 (2010 Augusztus 22)

4524213423


----------



## tboy88 (2010 Augusztus 22)

sdfsg56787975


----------



## tboy88 (2010 Augusztus 22)

ewqesggu42525797hjgjf


----------



## tboy88 (2010 Augusztus 22)

454365zfgdfgfs


----------



## tboy88 (2010 Augusztus 22)

4236574zufgfdfaf


----------



## zsuzsi0502 (2010 Augusztus 22)

17


----------



## proa (2010 Augusztus 22)

*#1*

Ez az első!?:neutral:


----------



## proa (2010 Augusztus 22)

*#2*

Ez a második!


----------



## proa (2010 Augusztus 22)

*#3*

És így tovább!!!


----------



## proa (2010 Augusztus 22)

4


----------



## proa (2010 Augusztus 22)

5


----------



## proa (2010 Augusztus 22)

6


----------



## proa (2010 Augusztus 22)

7


----------



## proa (2010 Augusztus 22)

8


----------



## proa (2010 Augusztus 22)

9


----------



## proa (2010 Augusztus 22)

Itt a fele!


----------



## proa (2010 Augusztus 22)

11


----------



## proa (2010 Augusztus 22)

12


----------



## proa (2010 Augusztus 22)

13


----------



## proa (2010 Augusztus 22)

14


----------



## proa (2010 Augusztus 22)

15


----------



## proa (2010 Augusztus 22)

16


----------



## proa (2010 Augusztus 22)

17


----------



## proa (2010 Augusztus 22)

18


----------



## proa (2010 Augusztus 22)

19


----------



## proa (2010 Augusztus 22)

Itt a vége...kiss


----------



## nikoletta900330 (2010 Augusztus 22)

Köszi Melitta!
"Életünk napjai közül mind hiábavaló, amelyiken nem nevettünk...!!"


----------



## nikoletta900330 (2010 Augusztus 22)

Szívből kívánok mindenkinek mosolygós, szép napot!!!!


----------



## proa (2010 Augusztus 22)

+1


----------



## Krisztin. (2010 Augusztus 22)

üdv mindenkinek


----------



## zamiere (2010 Augusztus 22)

Egy megérett a meggy


----------



## zamiere (2010 Augusztus 22)

kettő csipkebokor vessző


----------



## zamiere (2010 Augusztus 22)

három te vagy az én hárem


----------



## zamiere (2010 Augusztus 22)

négy tökös leány hová mégy


----------



## zamiere (2010 Augusztus 22)

öt érik a tök


----------



## zamiere (2010 Augusztus 22)

hat hasad a pad


----------



## zamiere (2010 Augusztus 22)

hét zsemlét süt a gép


----------



## zamiere (2010 Augusztus 22)

nyolc üres a polc


----------



## zamiere (2010 Augusztus 22)

kilenc kis Ferenc


----------



## zamiere (2010 Augusztus 22)

tíz tiszta víz


----------



## zamiere (2010 Augusztus 22)

Aki lángot látni akar mind leguggoljék!


----------



## zamiere (2010 Augusztus 22)

Bikkfa tarisznyája égerfa csizmája.


----------



## zamiere (2010 Augusztus 22)

Cukote-pé


----------



## zamiere (2010 Augusztus 22)

Dorombol a kiscica, Aludj te is, Katica!


----------



## zamiere (2010 Augusztus 22)

Este van már, alkonyul, Nyuszi füle lekonyul.


----------



## zamiere (2010 Augusztus 22)

Felmászott a nyúl a fára, Csizmát húzott a lábára.


----------



## zamiere (2010 Augusztus 22)

Gólya, gólya, gilice, Mitől véres a lábad?


----------



## zamiere (2010 Augusztus 22)

Hátamon a zsákom, zsákomban a mákom.


----------



## zamiere (2010 Augusztus 22)

Így kell járni, úgy kell járni, Sári, Kati tudja, hogy kell járni.


----------



## zamiere (2010 Augusztus 22)

Jaj, de nagyon hideg van, Ropog a hó alattam.


----------



## Krisztin. (2010 Augusztus 22)

Az ipafai papnak fapipája van, ezért az ipafai fapipa, papi fapipa.


----------



## jp_keller (2010 Augusztus 22)

*1.*

Nekem ez az első


----------



## jp_keller (2010 Augusztus 22)

*2.*

Ez a második


----------



## jp_keller (2010 Augusztus 22)

*Ez*

Az éjszaka egy fegyver


----------



## jp_keller (2010 Augusztus 22)

*És*

Soha nem múlik el.


----------



## jp_keller (2010 Augusztus 22)

*Az a lány*

Az a lány akit szerettem


----------



## jp_keller (2010 Augusztus 22)

Ma már boldog talán


----------



## jp_keller (2010 Augusztus 22)

Az a lány, akit szerettem


----------



## jp_keller (2010 Augusztus 22)

Ma már nem gondol reám


----------



## jp_keller (2010 Augusztus 22)

Messze jár a lány


----------



## jp_keller (2010 Augusztus 22)

Csak a bánatom érthetetlen


----------



## jp_keller (2010 Augusztus 22)

Amit tettem az érthető


----------



## jp_keller (2010 Augusztus 22)

Az a lány, akit vártam én


----------



## jp_keller (2010 Augusztus 22)

Ma már nem jár velem


----------



## jp_keller (2010 Augusztus 22)

Ma már boldog nélkülem


----------



## jp_keller (2010 Augusztus 22)

Messze jár, igen


----------



## jp_keller (2010 Augusztus 22)

Születni nem tanultam


----------



## jp_keller (2010 Augusztus 22)

de mégis elindultam


----------



## jp_keller (2010 Augusztus 22)

vissza hiába küldenél


----------



## jp_keller (2010 Augusztus 22)

Nevetni mindig tudtam


----------



## jp_keller (2010 Augusztus 22)

és mégis sokat sírtam


----------



## jp_keller (2010 Augusztus 22)

mikor én még kissrác voltam


----------



## steinhelga (2010 Augusztus 22)

Sziasztok


----------



## aranykis (2010 Augusztus 22)

:!:


lednew írta:


> 2. Reakció


----------



## Assamita (2010 Augusztus 22)

Üdv mindenkinek!


----------



## Assamita (2010 Augusztus 22)

Márcsak 19 kell.


----------



## Assamita (2010 Augusztus 22)

Az előzőt beleszámítva már csak 18.


----------



## Assamita (2010 Augusztus 22)

Megy ez.


----------



## Assamita (2010 Augusztus 22)

Különben is! Miért pont 20 kell?


----------



## Assamita (2010 Augusztus 22)

Meg ennek így nem sok értelme van.


----------



## Assamita (2010 Augusztus 22)

Már nincs sok vissza.


----------



## Assamita (2010 Augusztus 22)

Már csak pár darab.


----------



## Assamita (2010 Augusztus 22)

Kicsit már uncsi.


----------



## Assamita (2010 Augusztus 22)

Lassan kifogyok az ötletekből.


----------



## Assamita (2010 Augusztus 22)

Most párszor ugyaz az jön.


----------



## Assamita (2010 Augusztus 22)

Alma.


----------



## Assamita (2010 Augusztus 22)

Nohát, nem tudok egyformákat!


----------



## Assamita (2010 Augusztus 22)

Node, mindegy is.


----------



## Assamita (2010 Augusztus 22)

Azért még arra képes vagyok, hogy 6 különböző dolgot ide írjak.


----------



## Assamita (2010 Augusztus 22)

Na, néda! Márcsak 5.


----------



## Assamita (2010 Augusztus 22)

Alakul ez...


----------



## Assamita (2010 Augusztus 22)

Már a dobogón!


----------



## Assamita (2010 Augusztus 22)

Bronz.


----------



## Assamita (2010 Augusztus 22)

Ezüst.


----------



## Assamita (2010 Augusztus 22)

Hoppá!


----------



## Tempel (2010 Augusztus 22)

boxos írta:


> Polanski uj filmjehez mit szoltatok?


----------



## Tempel (2010 Augusztus 22)

Valóban


----------



## Tempel (2010 Augusztus 22)

Haha


----------



## Tempel (2010 Augusztus 22)

elke írta:


> Sziasztok,
> 
> Ezt a topikot a gyertyákról, fényekről nyitnám....képek....bármi....amit idevalónak tartotok....
> 
> ...


Nem rossz!


----------



## Tempel (2010 Augusztus 22)

Melitta írta:


> *[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Hol tart ma a természetfotózás Magyarországon?[/FONT] *
> *[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Kalotás Zsolt[/FONT] *<hr size="1" align="left" width="100%">
> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Évek óta örömmel tapasztaljuk, hogy milyen hihetetlen az érdeklődés hazánkban a természet-fényképezés iránt. A természetfotózás reneszánszáról is beszélhetnénk, ha ennek az alig százéves kezdetekre visszatekintő alkotóművészeti ágnak valóban komoly múltja lenne. Az igazság viszont az, hogy neves természetfotós művészeink, _Vajda Ernő,_ a "növényfotográfus", _Koffán Károly,_ a nemzedékét szemléletében messze megelőző grafikus- és fotóművész, _Tildy Zoltán,_ a magyar madárfényképezés "atyja" és _Nagygyörgy Sándor,_ a vadfotó és a tájkép mestere, alig 30-50 éve még alkotókoruk virágában voltak. Ma már nincsenek közöttünk, de életművük ma is mérföldkő, igazodási pont a természetfotózás nehéz mesterségét tudatosan művelő és eredményeket is produkáló hazai természetfotós élvonal számára. Úgy tartják, hogy igazán csak az értékes, ami fogyóban van, illetve aminek szűkében vagyunk vagy leszünk. Természeti környezetünk, veszélyeztetett élővilágunk manapság éppen emiatt értékelődik fel igazán. Amíg bőven volt, természetesnek vettük. [/FONT]<center>
> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
> ...


Tetszenek nagyon a képek


----------



## Tempel (2010 Augusztus 22)

vali1 írta:


> Kedves Fórumozók! Sziasztok!
> 
> Lehetséges, hogy van valakinek Máté Olga fotóalbuma? Vagy a neten, hol lehet megtalálni a fotóit?
> 
> Köszönöm a segítséget.


Nem tudom


----------



## Tempel (2010 Augusztus 22)

katubabu írta:


> canon 870 is van valakinek?


Nem, mert én Nikon-os vagyok


----------



## 78blob (2010 Augusztus 22)

Jajj


----------



## Tempel (2010 Augusztus 22)

dulifuli írta:


> Kattoltam vagy szazat, es komolyan elkapott a depresszio


Miért?


----------



## 78blob (2010 Augusztus 22)

de


----------



## Tempel (2010 Augusztus 22)

PeterL írta:


> rosszabra gondoltam, élhető)


Tényleg


----------



## 78blob (2010 Augusztus 22)

sok


----------



## 78blob (2010 Augusztus 22)

hozzászólást


----------



## 78blob (2010 Augusztus 22)

kell


----------



## Tempel (2010 Augusztus 22)

kiss


Dezsi írta:


> Sziasztok ! Van itt valaki aki segíteni tudna házasságkötésről van szó !! Ha van hölgy aki 15-20 ezer USA dollárért érdekházasságot kötne ügyvédnél ??
> info: e mail: [email protected]


kiss


----------



## 78blob (2010 Augusztus 22)

beírnom


----------



## Tempel (2010 Augusztus 22)

:111:


maestro_tomo írta:


> legalábbis,ha komolyan vesszük


----------



## 78blob (2010 Augusztus 22)

ahhoz,


----------



## 78blob (2010 Augusztus 22)

hogy


----------



## Tempel (2010 Augusztus 22)

maestro_tomo írta:


> érdekházasság? csúnya dolog...



Miért?


----------



## 78blob (2010 Augusztus 22)

végre


----------



## 78blob (2010 Augusztus 22)

megnézhessem


----------



## 78blob (2010 Augusztus 22)

azt,


----------



## Harlekino (2010 Augusztus 22)

Azt hiszem, itt vagyok!


----------



## 78blob (2010 Augusztus 22)

ami


----------



## Harlekino (2010 Augusztus 22)

De tényleg itt vagyok?


----------



## 78blob (2010 Augusztus 22)

után


----------



## 78blob (2010 Augusztus 22)

már


----------



## Harlekino (2010 Augusztus 22)

Igen, és próbálok elég hozzászólást írni


----------



## Tempel (2010 Augusztus 22)

Diogenes-44 írta:


> Ezen az oldalon olyan gondolatokat olvashatsz, amelyek az az embert állítják középpontba és bemutatják az istenmítosz és a teremtésmítosz tarthatatlanságát a XXI. században.


Bocs, de miért?:!:


----------



## 78blob (2010 Augusztus 22)

két


----------



## Harlekino (2010 Augusztus 22)

Még mindig ...


----------



## 78blob (2010 Augusztus 22)

álló


----------



## Harlekino (2010 Augusztus 22)

...és újra...


----------



## 78blob (2010 Augusztus 22)

napja


----------



## Harlekino (2010 Augusztus 22)

...és újra ...


----------



## 78blob (2010 Augusztus 22)

egyfolytában


----------



## 78blob (2010 Augusztus 22)

sóvárgok


----------



## Harlekino (2010 Augusztus 22)

... és újra ...


----------



## 78blob (2010 Augusztus 22)




----------



## Harlekino (2010 Augusztus 22)

Még jó, hogy van CTRL/C CTRL/V


----------



## Harlekino (2010 Augusztus 22)

De fórum program sem hüle, és figyel...


----------



## Harlekino (2010 Augusztus 22)

... és ha öt percen belül két egyformát próbálsz írni, nem engedi...


----------



## Harlekino (2010 Augusztus 22)

Szerencsére tudok gépelni is


----------



## Harlekino (2010 Augusztus 22)

Azért nem túl sokat, nem vagyok annyira kitartó


----------



## Harlekino (2010 Augusztus 22)

Azért elég vicces lehet végig olvasni itt az üzeneteket


----------



## Harlekino (2010 Augusztus 22)

Már csak pár üzenet...


----------



## Harlekino (2010 Augusztus 22)

Nagyon jó fórumot találtam itt...


----------



## 78blob (2010 Augusztus 22)

És igen


----------



## Harlekino (2010 Augusztus 22)

Grat 78blob


----------



## Harlekino (2010 Augusztus 22)

... nem is letöltési fórum ...


----------



## Harlekino (2010 Augusztus 22)

... hanem konyhai, egy kis sütés-főzés


----------



## valcsibanya (2010 Augusztus 22)

Sziasztok!


----------



## valcsibanya (2010 Augusztus 22)

sok van még a 20-ig...


----------



## valcsibanya (2010 Augusztus 22)

még tizenhét


----------



## valcsibanya (2010 Augusztus 22)

Kislányom nézi a Micimackót.


----------



## valcsibanya (2010 Augusztus 22)

Szereti még Eperkét is...


----------



## valcsibanya (2010 Augusztus 22)

de talán Mickey egér a legnagyobb kedvence.


----------



## valcsibanya (2010 Augusztus 22)

Vicces lesz majd visszaolvasva.


----------



## valcsibanya (2010 Augusztus 22)

csoki


----------



## valcsibanya (2010 Augusztus 22)

kakaópor


----------



## valcsibanya (2010 Augusztus 22)

Mai ebéd: hagymakrémleves, belga rakottcsirke


----------



## valcsibanya (2010 Augusztus 22)

Holnapra is marad belőle.


----------



## valcsibanya (2010 Augusztus 22)

Túl vagyok a felén.


----------



## valcsibanya (2010 Augusztus 22)

Hurrá!


----------



## valcsibanya (2010 Augusztus 22)

Cuki


----------



## valcsibanya (2010 Augusztus 22)

cup-cuppkiss


----------



## valcsibanya (2010 Augusztus 22)

Ne sírjál!:12:


----------



## valcsibanya (2010 Augusztus 22)

Holnap megyek dolgozni.


----------



## valcsibanya (2010 Augusztus 22)

Lucust be kell szoktatni.


----------



## valcsibanya (2010 Augusztus 22)

Mármint az oviba.


----------



## valcsibanya (2010 Augusztus 22)

Nehéz lesz.


----------



## valcsibanya (2010 Augusztus 22)

Megvan a húsz! Várni kell két napot?


----------



## vassz66 (2010 Augusztus 22)

Szép napot.


----------



## vassz66 (2010 Augusztus 22)

12


----------



## vassz66 (2010 Augusztus 22)

Most mi van?


----------



## vassz66 (2010 Augusztus 22)

Nem igazán értem!


----------



## vassz66 (2010 Augusztus 22)

D


----------



## vassz66 (2010 Augusztus 22)

D d d d


----------



## vassz66 (2010 Augusztus 22)

Hirtelen


----------



## vassz66 (2010 Augusztus 22)

az az érzésem


----------



## vassz66 (2010 Augusztus 22)

kicsit


----------



## vassz66 (2010 Augusztus 22)

megbolondultam.


----------



## vassz66 (2010 Augusztus 22)

Ritka buta helyzet


----------



## vassz66 (2010 Augusztus 22)

mintha


----------



## vassz66 (2010 Augusztus 22)

saját magammal


----------



## vassz66 (2010 Augusztus 22)

leveleznék!


----------



## vassz66 (2010 Augusztus 22)

Na mindegy!


----------



## vassz66 (2010 Augusztus 22)

Sokáig megy ez így?


----------



## vassz66 (2010 Augusztus 22)

Most


----------



## vassz66 (2010 Augusztus 22)

máris


----------



## vassz66 (2010 Augusztus 22)

Uram! Adj türelmet!


----------



## vassz66 (2010 Augusztus 22)

És akkor!


----------



## kriszboc92 (2010 Augusztus 22)

*-*

Sziasztok


----------



## kriszboc92 (2010 Augusztus 22)

*-*

 még 18


----------



## kriszboc92 (2010 Augusztus 22)

*-*

Jó ez a fórum


----------



## kriszboc92 (2010 Augusztus 22)

*-*

kiss


----------



## kriszboc92 (2010 Augusztus 22)

*-*

Aábc


----------



## kriszboc92 (2010 Augusztus 22)

*-*

Orulok, hogy van ez az oldal


----------



## macuser (2010 Augusztus 22)




----------



## kriszboc92 (2010 Augusztus 22)

*-*

pampampam


----------



## kriszboc92 (2010 Augusztus 22)

*-*

Pompompom


----------



## kriszboc92 (2010 Augusztus 22)

*-*

Pempempem


----------



## kriszboc92 (2010 Augusztus 22)

*-*

Pumpumpum
(megvan a fele)


----------



## kriszboc92 (2010 Augusztus 22)

*-*

Pimpimpim


----------



## kriszboc92 (2010 Augusztus 22)

*-*

lalala


----------



## kriszboc92 (2010 Augusztus 22)

*-*

lululu


----------



## kriszboc92 (2010 Augusztus 22)

*-*

lololo


----------



## ilcsi18 (2010 Augusztus 22)

Sziasztok!


----------



## kriszboc92 (2010 Augusztus 22)

*-*

lelele


----------



## ilcsi18 (2010 Augusztus 22)

Örülök, hogy itt lehetek.


----------



## kriszboc92 (2010 Augusztus 22)

*-*

lilili


----------



## ilcsi18 (2010 Augusztus 22)

Nekem is nagyon tetszik ezea fórum.


----------



## kriszboc92 (2010 Augusztus 22)

*-*

tarara


----------



## kriszboc92 (2010 Augusztus 22)

*-*

tiriri


----------



## kriszboc92 (2010 Augusztus 22)

*-*

terere


----------



## kriszboc92 (2010 Augusztus 22)

*-*

Utolso, koszontem


----------



## ilcsi18 (2010 Augusztus 22)

Rengeteg itt a lehetőség.


----------



## kriszboc92 (2010 Augusztus 22)

*-*

Kuldok meg egyet, mert nem engedi, hogy letoltse


----------



## ilcsi18 (2010 Augusztus 22)

Pl: megtaláltam azt a könyvet amit régóta kerestem.


----------



## ilcsi18 (2010 Augusztus 22)

Anyának pedig szinte az összes ABBA lemezt mp3 formátumban.


----------



## ilcsi18 (2010 Augusztus 22)

Magamnak ezeken kívül még kottát, nyelvkönyveket és filmeket találtam.


----------



## MKK (2010 Augusztus 22)

Jelen


----------



## MKK (2010 Augusztus 22)

Szörnyű, hogy 20 hozzászólás kell!


----------



## MKK (2010 Augusztus 22)

Évnyitóra keresek műsort iskolásoknak, aki tud, kérem segítsen!


----------



## MKK (2010 Augusztus 22)

A műsort alsós és felsős gyerekekkel csinálom.


----------



## MKK (2010 Augusztus 22)

Nagyon jó verseket találtam az elsősöknek.


----------



## MKK (2010 Augusztus 22)

De ahogy látom, jobbára óvodás műsorok vannak a témában.


----------



## MKK (2010 Augusztus 22)

Bocsi, de a 20 hozzászólás miatt szórakozok.


----------



## MKK (2010 Augusztus 22)

Évnyitóra keresek műsort, iskolások számára.


----------



## MKK (2010 Augusztus 22)

Szeretnék valami egyszerű kis jelenetet.


----------



## MKK (2010 Augusztus 22)

Ha van valakinek, föltenné?


----------



## MKK (2010 Augusztus 22)

Előre is köszi.


----------



## MKK (2010 Augusztus 22)

Mmmmmm.


----------



## MKK (2010 Augusztus 22)

Gondolom, már Ti is unjátok.


----------



## MKK (2010 Augusztus 22)

Alig várom, hogy meglegyen!


----------



## MKK (2010 Augusztus 22)

Hali!


----------



## MKK (2010 Augusztus 22)

Túl gyors vagyok.


----------



## MKK (2010 Augusztus 22)

Az üzenetek között 20 másodpercnek el kell telnie.


----------



## MKK (2010 Augusztus 22)

Na még 3.


----------



## Endru boy (2010 Augusztus 22)

csoki is csak úgy finom ha nem eszed minden nap


----------



## MKK (2010 Augusztus 22)

Unommmmm.


----------



## MKK (2010 Augusztus 22)

Végre!!!


----------



## MKK (2010 Augusztus 22)

Azért a biztonság kedvéért még 1.


----------



## formica (2010 Augusztus 22)

Én mindennap szeretek csokit enni.


----------



## zsuzsa221 (2010 Augusztus 22)

Szia mindenkinek!


----------



## palenqe (2010 Augusztus 22)

Én is csatlakozom hozzátok.


----------



## palenqe (2010 Augusztus 22)

Eme kis verssel:


----------



## palenqe (2010 Augusztus 22)

Kőkorszak:


----------



## palenqe (2010 Augusztus 22)

Kovakő


----------



## palenqe (2010 Augusztus 22)

alapkő


----------



## palenqe (2010 Augusztus 22)

malomkő


----------



## palenqe (2010 Augusztus 22)

kockakő


----------



## palenqe (2010 Augusztus 22)

epekő


----------



## palenqe (2010 Augusztus 22)

vesekő


----------



## palenqe (2010 Augusztus 22)

határkő


----------



## palenqe (2010 Augusztus 22)

kazánkő


----------



## palenqe (2010 Augusztus 22)

ékkő


----------



## palenqe (2010 Augusztus 22)

kékkő


----------



## palenqe (2010 Augusztus 22)

lúgkő


----------



## palenqe (2010 Augusztus 22)

zsírkő


----------



## palenqe (2010 Augusztus 22)

tűzkő


----------



## palenqe (2010 Augusztus 22)

műkő


----------



## palenqe (2010 Augusztus 22)

sírkő.


----------



## gyöngyka (2010 Augusztus 22)

Örülök,


----------



## gyöngyka (2010 Augusztus 22)

hogy


----------



## gyöngyka (2010 Augusztus 22)

rátaláltam


----------



## gyöngyka (2010 Augusztus 22)

erre


----------



## gyöngyka (2010 Augusztus 22)

a


----------



## gyöngyka (2010 Augusztus 22)

fórumra.


----------



## gyöngyka (2010 Augusztus 22)

Remélem


----------



## gyöngyka (2010 Augusztus 22)

sok


----------



## gyöngyka (2010 Augusztus 22)

új


----------



## gyöngyka (2010 Augusztus 22)

és


----------



## gyöngyka (2010 Augusztus 22)

hasznos


----------



## gyöngyka (2010 Augusztus 22)

ötletet


----------



## gyöngyka (2010 Augusztus 22)

feltölteni


----------



## gyöngyka (2010 Augusztus 22)

hahahaaaa


----------



## gyöngyka (2010 Augusztus 22)

heheheeee


----------



## gyöngyka (2010 Augusztus 22)

hihihiiiii


----------



## gyöngyka (2010 Augusztus 22)

Hű, de jó!


----------



## gyöngyka (2010 Augusztus 22)

Klassz az oldal!!!kiss


----------



## csabika87 (2010 Augusztus 22)

sziasztok


----------



## gyöngyka (2010 Augusztus 22)

Egy híján húsz!


----------



## csabika87 (2010 Augusztus 22)

nagyon jó ez a fórum


----------



## csabika87 (2010 Augusztus 22)

csomó hasznos dolog van itt


----------



## gyöngyka (2010 Augusztus 22)

De nem!


----------



## csabika87 (2010 Augusztus 22)

4


----------



## csabika87 (2010 Augusztus 22)

5


----------



## csabika87 (2010 Augusztus 22)

6


----------



## csabika87 (2010 Augusztus 22)

7


----------



## csabika87 (2010 Augusztus 22)

8


----------



## id2000 (2010 Augusztus 22)

jó oldal


----------



## id2000 (2010 Augusztus 22)

de tényleg


----------



## id2000 (2010 Augusztus 22)

kár, hogy macerás


----------



## id2000 (2010 Augusztus 22)

hurrá


----------



## id2000 (2010 Augusztus 22)

már nincs sok hátra


----------



## id2000 (2010 Augusztus 22)

nyár van


----------



## id2000 (2010 Augusztus 22)

juhu


----------



## csabika87 (2010 Augusztus 22)

9


----------



## id2000 (2010 Augusztus 22)

woot


----------



## csabika87 (2010 Augusztus 22)

10


----------



## id2000 (2010 Augusztus 22)

telihold


----------



## id2000 (2010 Augusztus 22)

és csillagok


----------



## csabika87 (2010 Augusztus 22)

11


----------



## id2000 (2010 Augusztus 22)

mondjuk azok alig


----------



## id2000 (2010 Augusztus 22)

vezetek


----------



## csabika87 (2010 Augusztus 22)

12


----------



## id2000 (2010 Augusztus 22)

\o/


----------



## id2000 (2010 Augusztus 22)

kitartás sporttárs


----------



## id2000 (2010 Augusztus 22)




----------



## id2000 (2010 Augusztus 22)

:d


----------



## csabika87 (2010 Augusztus 22)

13


----------



## id2000 (2010 Augusztus 22)

még 3


----------



## csabika87 (2010 Augusztus 22)

14


----------



## id2000 (2010 Augusztus 22)

hmm semmi válasz


----------



## id2000 (2010 Augusztus 22)

)


----------



## id2000 (2010 Augusztus 22)

igen


----------



## csabika87 (2010 Augusztus 22)

15


----------



## csabika87 (2010 Augusztus 22)

16


----------



## csabika87 (2010 Augusztus 22)

17


----------



## csabika87 (2010 Augusztus 22)

18


----------



## csabika87 (2010 Augusztus 22)

19


----------



## csabika87 (2010 Augusztus 22)

20


----------



## váczi (2010 Augusztus 22)

köszi


----------



## váczi (2010 Augusztus 22)

ok


----------



## zsuzsa221 (2010 Augusztus 22)

holnap munka, menni kell aludni


----------



## Csöpi47 (2010 Augusztus 22)

ojjé


----------



## Csöpi47 (2010 Augusztus 22)

helló csirip


----------



## Peter_Szabo (2010 Augusztus 22)

1 - Üdvözlet!


----------



## Dius991 (2010 Augusztus 22)

*hobbi*

én szoktam


----------



## Dius991 (2010 Augusztus 22)

*hobbi*

tvzni olvasni


----------



## Dius991 (2010 Augusztus 22)

*hobbi*

dolgozom is


----------



## Dius991 (2010 Augusztus 22)

*hobbi*

szoktam mozogni, edzőteremben


----------



## Dius991 (2010 Augusztus 22)

*hobbi*

párommal lenni,telefonálgatni


----------



## Dius991 (2010 Augusztus 22)

*hobbi*

kfjghhsdkdkkffnhv


----------



## Dius991 (2010 Augusztus 22)

*hobbi*

jgelknhjfrihjralkerg


----------



## Dius991 (2010 Augusztus 22)

*hobbi*

lkjehflofhrgojkhbgf


----------



## Dius991 (2010 Augusztus 22)

*hoiu*

éknflkihnblakejrfh


----------



## Dius991 (2010 Augusztus 22)

*frthth*

élkdhnflkihez


----------



## Dius991 (2010 Augusztus 22)

*ékdnhfrt*

ékfnhpeifhloiehf


----------



## Dius991 (2010 Augusztus 22)

*ékdhnfvdlé*

élshkfzhfr


----------



## Dius991 (2010 Augusztus 22)

*dlékfnhrds*

dlfjbnljke4fub


----------



## Dius991 (2010 Augusztus 22)

*défknhds*

éeklfuhgvlhek


----------



## Dius991 (2010 Augusztus 22)

*-éáldmdfgv*

édkflérojgéeorjga


----------



## Dius991 (2010 Augusztus 22)

*élfjgmélog5z*

éálfgreagtfkignh


----------



## Dius991 (2010 Augusztus 22)

*áőélktuga*

erftgfoi8hrgf


----------



## Dius991 (2010 Augusztus 22)

*ddfvelékrhz4f*

tlktgnhjlwjkfen


----------



## Dius991 (2010 Augusztus 22)

*éklnjmgaelgk*

gvflerkjfnhergf


----------



## Dius991 (2010 Augusztus 22)

*fékvnhfvlas*

épofjgvaelrkng


----------



## Dius991 (2010 Augusztus 22)

*ékfdnvgaleé*

élfdjélrkfjaweflé


----------



## Edinaa (2010 Augusztus 22)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Edinaa (2010 Augusztus 22)

[FONT=&quot]" Jó néha sötétben a holdat nézni,

[/FONT]


----------



## Edinaa (2010 Augusztus 22)

[FONT=&quot]hosszan egy távoli csillagot igézni.

[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] 
[/FONT]


----------



## Edinaa (2010 Augusztus 22)

[FONT=&quot]Jó néha fázni, a semmin elmélázni,[/FONT]


----------



## Edinaa (2010 Augusztus 22)

[FONT=&quot]tavaszi esőben olykor bőrig ázni.[/FONT]


----------



## Edinaa (2010 Augusztus 22)

[FONT=&quot]Tele szájjal enni, hangosan szeretni,[/FONT]


----------



## Edinaa (2010 Augusztus 22)

[FONT=&quot]Jó néha magamat csak úgy elnevetni.[/FONT]


----------



## Edinaa (2010 Augusztus 22)

[FONT=&quot]Sírni ha fáj, remegni ha félek,[/FONT]


----------



## Edinaa (2010 Augusztus 22)

[FONT=&quot]olyan jó néha érezni,hogy élek..."[/FONT]


----------



## Edinaa (2010 Augusztus 22)

"Tudom, milyen érzés könyörögni a fényért, hogy maradjon, és árasszon el, ugyanakkor végignézni, ahogy kisétál az ajtón."


----------



## Edinaa (2010 Augusztus 22)

Mindig van egy személy aki nem számít hogy mit tesz vagy mit mond, és nem számít hogy hányszor okoz neked fájdalmat - nem tudod elengedni, hiszen annyira sokat jelent neked"


----------



## Edinaa (2010 Augusztus 22)

"Nézz az égre, a legszebb fényre. Keress egy álmot és harcolj érte"


----------



## Edinaa (2010 Augusztus 22)

"Cukor ment a szemembe? Vagy tényleg ilyen édesen nézel ki?" *.*


----------



## Edinaa (2010 Augusztus 22)

"Életem számos kedvenc emlékéhez a te nevetésed volt a háttérzene."


----------



## Edinaa (2010 Augusztus 22)

"Mert a csoda nem valamilyen égzengéses pillanat,


----------



## Edinaa (2010 Augusztus 22)

mikor megnyílnak az egek, kürtök recsegnek,


----------



## Edinaa (2010 Augusztus 22)

</span>


----------



## Edinaa (2010 Augusztus 22)

ködök szállanak, sírok felnyílnak, s a zűrzavarban
felhangzik Isten szava: nem, a csoda
legtöbbször egészen csendes.[FONT=&quot]

[/FONT]


----------



## Edinaa (2010 Augusztus 22)

...Lásd, szimatold a csodát, ott,
ahol éppen van. Mindig a közelben van.[FONT=&quot]

[/FONT]


----------



## Edinaa (2010 Augusztus 22)

Legtöbbször 
oly közel,
annyira a kezed ügyében,
hogy egy életen át eszedbe sem jut
kinyújtani utána a kezed."
/Márai: Füveskönyv/​ ​


----------



## Edinaa (2010 Augusztus 22)

Köszönöm, hogy itt hozzászólhattam


----------



## Indigo73 (2010 Augusztus 22)

Én is vagyok, sziasztok!


----------



## Indigo73 (2010 Augusztus 22)

Nem tudom, hol tartotok a száolásban.


----------



## Indigo73 (2010 Augusztus 22)

Sztem nem is lényeg.


----------



## Indigo73 (2010 Augusztus 22)

Jó ez a topik.


----------



## Indigo73 (2010 Augusztus 22)

Látom bele kell jönni a gépelésbe, kimaradnak betűk. Bocs


----------



## Indigo73 (2010 Augusztus 22)

Inkább ide irogatok, megint valami hülyeség megy a tv-ben.


----------



## Indigo73 (2010 Augusztus 22)

Horror. Vhááááá


----------



## Indigo73 (2010 Augusztus 22)

Valami vérfarkasok asszem...


----------



## Indigo73 (2010 Augusztus 22)

Remélem a macskám nem gazul be.


----------



## pegasos (2010 Augusztus 22)

*Optimizmus*

Lehet, hogy hosszú távon a pesszimistának van igaza, de az optimista jobban érzi magát közben.

(Daniel L. Reardon)


----------



## Indigo73 (2010 Augusztus 22)

Elég hülyén nézne ki ...


----------



## Indigo73 (2010 Augusztus 22)

Felébredt a babóm.


----------



## Indigo73 (2010 Augusztus 22)

Szerintem ő sem bírja a vérfarkasokat.


----------



## Indigo73 (2010 Augusztus 22)

A macskát már fél kézzel elintézi


----------



## Indigo73 (2010 Augusztus 22)

Mindenki ilyen marhaságokat ír?


----------



## Indigo73 (2010 Augusztus 22)

Akkor meg minek?


----------



## Indigo73 (2010 Augusztus 22)

Biztos jó nagy szerverük van.


----------



## Indigo73 (2010 Augusztus 22)

Na már csak pár kell . . .


----------



## Indigo73 (2010 Augusztus 22)

Ez a 17.


----------



## Indigo73 (2010 Augusztus 22)

Nem, az a 18. volt.


----------



## Indigo73 (2010 Augusztus 22)

Már csak eeeeeeegggggyyyy


----------



## Indigo73 (2010 Augusztus 22)

Megvagyok, végre, sziasztok. Örülök, hogy itt lehetek. Köszi


----------



## somo (2010 Augusztus 22)

*szia*

szia


Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


----------



## somo (2010 Augusztus 22)

2


----------



## somo (2010 Augusztus 22)

3


----------



## somo (2010 Augusztus 22)

4


----------



## somo (2010 Augusztus 22)

5


----------



## somo (2010 Augusztus 22)

6


----------



## somo (2010 Augusztus 22)

7


----------



## somo (2010 Augusztus 22)

8


----------



## somo (2010 Augusztus 22)

9


----------



## somo (2010 Augusztus 22)

10


----------



## somo (2010 Augusztus 22)

11


----------



## somo (2010 Augusztus 22)

12


----------



## somo (2010 Augusztus 22)

13


----------



## somo (2010 Augusztus 22)

14


----------



## somo (2010 Augusztus 23)

15


----------



## somo (2010 Augusztus 23)

16


----------



## somo (2010 Augusztus 23)

17


----------



## somo (2010 Augusztus 23)

18


----------



## somo (2010 Augusztus 23)

19


----------



## somo (2010 Augusztus 23)

20


----------



## janoskocsis (2010 Augusztus 23)

20


----------



## janoskocsis (2010 Augusztus 23)

19


----------



## janoskocsis (2010 Augusztus 23)

18


----------



## janoskocsis (2010 Augusztus 23)

17


----------



## janoskocsis (2010 Augusztus 23)

16


----------



## janoskocsis (2010 Augusztus 23)

15


----------



## janoskocsis (2010 Augusztus 23)

14


----------



## janoskocsis (2010 Augusztus 23)

13


----------



## janoskocsis (2010 Augusztus 23)

12


----------



## janoskocsis (2010 Augusztus 23)

11


----------



## janoskocsis (2010 Augusztus 23)

10


----------



## janoskocsis (2010 Augusztus 23)

9


----------



## janoskocsis (2010 Augusztus 23)

8


----------



## janoskocsis (2010 Augusztus 23)

22


----------



## Tipp (2010 Augusztus 23)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


 
*Oké, de nincs itt valami számláló, ami jelezné, mikor van meg a 20 hozzászólás? Kellene csinálni egyet!*


----------



## Tipp (2010 Augusztus 23)

*És egyáltalán! Mi az hogy értelmes? Nem túlzás ez? Mi lesz a debilekkel? Ez diszkrimináció!*


----------



## Tipp (2010 Augusztus 23)

*És egyáltalán! Mi az hogy értelmes? Nem túlzás ez? Mi lesz a debilekkel? Ez diszkrimináció!*


----------



## Zsike2010 (2010 Augusztus 23)

Köszönöm


----------



## PurpleCello (2010 Augusztus 23)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg



köszi


----------



## PurpleCello (2010 Augusztus 23)

1


----------



## PurpleCello (2010 Augusztus 23)

2


----------



## PurpleCello (2010 Augusztus 23)

3


----------



## PurpleCello (2010 Augusztus 23)

4


----------



## PurpleCello (2010 Augusztus 23)

5


----------



## PurpleCello (2010 Augusztus 23)

4545


----------



## PurpleCello (2010 Augusztus 23)

45


----------



## PurpleCello (2010 Augusztus 23)

46


----------



## PurpleCello (2010 Augusztus 23)

47


----------



## PurpleCello (2010 Augusztus 23)

48


----------



## PurpleCello (2010 Augusztus 23)

49


----------



## PurpleCello (2010 Augusztus 23)

50


----------



## PurpleCello (2010 Augusztus 23)

51


----------



## PurpleCello (2010 Augusztus 23)




----------



## PurpleCello (2010 Augusztus 23)

:d


----------



## PurpleCello (2010 Augusztus 23)

...


----------



## PurpleCello (2010 Augusztus 23)

:3


----------



## PurpleCello (2010 Augusztus 23)

((vége!!))


----------



## paksidiana (2010 Augusztus 23)

hali


----------



## paksidiana (2010 Augusztus 23)




----------



## paksidiana (2010 Augusztus 23)

@--}--


----------



## PurpleCello (2010 Augusztus 23)

mya~


----------



## kistolcser (2010 Augusztus 23)

Milyen volt a Nagyfiúk,mert most készülök megnézni?


----------



## kistolcser (2010 Augusztus 23)

Szia, Szerintem valamiféle letöltő oldalról ,de sajnos oda csak tagok tudnak belépni.


----------



## AgnesSophia (2010 Augusztus 23)

sziasztok


----------



## AgnesSophia (2010 Augusztus 23)

én is szeretném gyorsan összegyűjteni a 20 hozzászólást


----------



## AgnesSophia (2010 Augusztus 23)

3


----------



## AgnesSophia (2010 Augusztus 23)

4


----------



## AgnesSophia (2010 Augusztus 23)

5


----------



## AgnesSophia (2010 Augusztus 23)

6


----------



## AgnesSophia (2010 Augusztus 23)

7


----------



## AgnesSophia (2010 Augusztus 23)

8


----------



## AgnesSophia (2010 Augusztus 23)

9


----------



## AgnesSophia (2010 Augusztus 23)

10


----------



## AgnesSophia (2010 Augusztus 23)

11


----------



## AgnesSophia (2010 Augusztus 23)

12


----------



## kistolcser (2010 Augusztus 23)

Ha jól elvagytok akkor teljesen mindegy?-nem.


----------



## AgnesSophia (2010 Augusztus 23)

13


----------



## kistolcser (2010 Augusztus 23)

*katalin/Anyoka*

Mit csináljunk??????


----------



## enik86 (2010 Augusztus 23)

jo ez is


----------



## enik86 (2010 Augusztus 23)

19


----------



## enik86 (2010 Augusztus 23)

16


----------



## AgnesSophia (2010 Augusztus 23)

14


----------



## enik86 (2010 Augusztus 23)

15


----------



## enik86 (2010 Augusztus 23)

14


----------



## AgnesSophia (2010 Augusztus 23)

15


----------



## AgnesSophia (2010 Augusztus 23)

16


----------



## enik86 (2010 Augusztus 23)

13


----------



## AgnesSophia (2010 Augusztus 23)

17


----------



## enik86 (2010 Augusztus 23)

12


----------



## AgnesSophia (2010 Augusztus 23)

18


----------



## enik86 (2010 Augusztus 23)

11


----------



## AgnesSophia (2010 Augusztus 23)

19


----------



## enik86 (2010 Augusztus 23)

10


----------



## enik86 (2010 Augusztus 23)

9


----------



## enik86 (2010 Augusztus 23)

8


----------



## piros55 (2010 Augusztus 23)

*Sziasztok !*


----------



## AgnesSophia (2010 Augusztus 23)

20


----------



## enik86 (2010 Augusztus 23)

7


----------



## enik86 (2010 Augusztus 23)

6


----------



## enik86 (2010 Augusztus 23)

5


----------



## enik86 (2010 Augusztus 23)

4


----------



## enik86 (2010 Augusztus 23)

3


----------



## enik86 (2010 Augusztus 23)

2


----------



## enik86 (2010 Augusztus 23)

1


----------



## enik86 (2010 Augusztus 23)

0


----------



## enik86 (2010 Augusztus 23)

-1


----------



## AgnesSophia (2010 Augusztus 23)

+1


----------



## lustika2 (2010 Augusztus 23)

*Hogy lehet 20 hozzászólást összegyűjteni?*

Sziasztok!

Nagyon tetszik az oldal, sok általam keresett anyag található meg rajta.
Csak így tovább.


----------



## kisss (2010 Augusztus 23)

*g*

g


----------



## kisss (2010 Augusztus 23)

*f*

f


----------



## kisss (2010 Augusztus 23)

*a*

a


----------



## kisss (2010 Augusztus 23)

h


----------



## kisss (2010 Augusztus 23)

j


----------



## kisss (2010 Augusztus 23)

g


----------



## kisss (2010 Augusztus 23)

k


----------



## kisss (2010 Augusztus 23)

l


----------



## kisss (2010 Augusztus 23)

é


----------



## csinszka00 (2010 Augusztus 23)

hello


----------



## csinszka00 (2010 Augusztus 23)

én szeretnék tag lenni


----------



## csinszka00 (2010 Augusztus 23)

1


----------



## csinszka00 (2010 Augusztus 23)

már három üzim van


----------



## csinszka00 (2010 Augusztus 23)

axi is itt van mellettem


----------



## csinszka00 (2010 Augusztus 23)

üdvözöl minden kanadai magyart!


----------



## kisss (2010 Augusztus 23)

q


----------



## csinszka00 (2010 Augusztus 23)

sziasztok én vagyok axi


----------



## kisss (2010 Augusztus 23)

w


----------



## kisss (2010 Augusztus 23)

e


----------



## csinszka00 (2010 Augusztus 23)

q


----------



## kisss (2010 Augusztus 23)

r


----------



## csinszka00 (2010 Augusztus 23)

e


----------



## kisss (2010 Augusztus 23)

t


----------



## csinszka00 (2010 Augusztus 23)

2


----------



## csinszka00 (2010 Augusztus 23)

10


----------



## csinszka00 (2010 Augusztus 23)

9


----------



## csinszka00 (2010 Augusztus 23)

8


----------



## csinszka00 (2010 Augusztus 23)

7


----------



## csinszka00 (2010 Augusztus 23)

6


----------



## csinszka00 (2010 Augusztus 23)

5


----------



## csinszka00 (2010 Augusztus 23)

4


----------



## csinszka00 (2010 Augusztus 23)

3


----------



## csinszka00 (2010 Augusztus 23)

222


----------



## csinszka00 (2010 Augusztus 23)

333


----------



## kisss (2010 Augusztus 23)

w


----------



## Timba7 (2010 Augusztus 23)

*Köszönet*

Köszönöm a lehetőséget


----------



## kisss (2010 Augusztus 23)

e


----------



## Timba7 (2010 Augusztus 23)

Szép napot Mindenkinek!!!!


----------



## Timba7 (2010 Augusztus 23)

3


----------



## Timba7 (2010 Augusztus 23)

4


----------



## kisss (2010 Augusztus 23)

r


----------



## Timba7 (2010 Augusztus 23)

5


----------



## kisss (2010 Augusztus 23)

t


----------



## Timba7 (2010 Augusztus 23)

6


----------



## kisss (2010 Augusztus 23)

q


----------



## Timba7 (2010 Augusztus 23)

7


----------



## Timba7 (2010 Augusztus 23)

8 :-s


----------



## Timba7 (2010 Augusztus 23)

9 :-(


----------



## Timba7 (2010 Augusztus 23)

10.....huhh


----------



## Timba7 (2010 Augusztus 23)

11 :-d


----------



## Timba7 (2010 Augusztus 23)

12


----------



## Timba7 (2010 Augusztus 23)

13 :-d


----------



## Timba7 (2010 Augusztus 23)

14 :d


----------



## Timba7 (2010 Augusztus 23)

15


----------



## Timba7 (2010 Augusztus 23)

16


----------



## kistolcser (2010 Augusztus 23)

meg pálmafa,


----------



## Timba7 (2010 Augusztus 23)

17


----------



## Timba7 (2010 Augusztus 23)

18


----------



## Timba7 (2010 Augusztus 23)

19


----------



## Timba7 (2010 Augusztus 23)

20


----------



## kistolcser (2010 Augusztus 23)

Bárkivel próbálok levelezni , nem megy


----------



## kisss (2010 Augusztus 23)

r


----------



## mano-7 (2010 Augusztus 23)

sziasztok


----------



## DoXXoD (2010 Augusztus 23)

*20 hozzászólás*

1


----------



## DoXXoD (2010 Augusztus 23)

2


----------



## DoXXoD (2010 Augusztus 23)

3


----------



## DoXXoD (2010 Augusztus 23)

4


----------



## Linduska83 (2010 Augusztus 23)

imrus írta:


> 2 szia jelen


sziasztok!


----------



## DoXXoD (2010 Augusztus 23)

5


----------



## Linduska83 (2010 Augusztus 23)

linduska83 írta:


> sziasztok!



3


----------



## DoXXoD (2010 Augusztus 23)

6


----------



## Linduska83 (2010 Augusztus 23)

doxxod írta:


> 6


5


----------



## DoXXoD (2010 Augusztus 23)

Nagyon buta dolog ez a 20 hozzászólás. ( 7 )


----------



## DoXXoD (2010 Augusztus 23)

8


----------



## DoXXoD (2010 Augusztus 23)

9


----------



## DoXXoD (2010 Augusztus 23)

10


----------



## DoXXoD (2010 Augusztus 23)

11


----------



## DoXXoD (2010 Augusztus 23)

12


----------



## DoXXoD (2010 Augusztus 23)

13


----------



## DoXXoD (2010 Augusztus 23)

14


----------



## DoXXoD (2010 Augusztus 23)

15


----------



## DoXXoD (2010 Augusztus 23)

16


----------



## DoXXoD (2010 Augusztus 23)

17 . ..... Ha minden igaz sikerült 20 hozzászólásommal gazdagítanom az oldal színvonalát .


----------



## DoXXoD (2010 Augusztus 23)

Üdv. 21


----------



## DoXXoD (2010 Augusztus 23)

Csak hogy biztos legyen . 22


----------



## Linduska83 (2010 Augusztus 23)

koszonet erte


----------



## Linduska83 (2010 Augusztus 23)

6


----------



## Linduska83 (2010 Augusztus 23)

7


----------



## Linduska83 (2010 Augusztus 23)

8


----------



## Linduska83 (2010 Augusztus 23)

9


----------



## Linduska83 (2010 Augusztus 23)

10


----------



## Linduska83 (2010 Augusztus 23)

11


----------



## Linduska83 (2010 Augusztus 23)

12


----------



## Linduska83 (2010 Augusztus 23)

13


----------



## Linduska83 (2010 Augusztus 23)

14


----------



## Linduska83 (2010 Augusztus 23)

meg 5


----------



## Linduska83 (2010 Augusztus 23)

meg4


----------



## Linduska83 (2010 Augusztus 23)

mar csak 3


----------



## Linduska83 (2010 Augusztus 23)

18


----------



## Linduska83 (2010 Augusztus 23)

finale


----------



## Linduska83 (2010 Augusztus 23)

es veggeee:55:


----------



## Linduska83 (2010 Augusztus 23)

meg mindig nem eleg:111:]


----------



## Linduska83 (2010 Augusztus 23)

meg egy


----------



## lithandel (2010 Augusztus 23)

*üdv*

Üdv mindenkinek!


----------



## lithandel (2010 Augusztus 23)

Csatlakozom az előttem szólóhoz


----------



## sanyimandro (2010 Augusztus 23)

*Üdvözlet*

Sziasztok! De jó, hogy rátaláltam erre az oldalra! Épp a minap beszételm a fiamnak arról, hogy régen milyen jók voltak a Kockás magazinok, gyerekkoromban milyen sokat olvastam őket és innen most le is tudom tölteni ezeket!

Köszi


----------



## sanyimandro (2010 Augusztus 23)

*2*

2


----------



## sanyimandro (2010 Augusztus 23)

3


----------



## sanyimandro (2010 Augusztus 23)

4


----------



## sanyimandro (2010 Augusztus 23)

5


----------



## sanyimandro (2010 Augusztus 23)

6


----------



## sanyimandro (2010 Augusztus 23)

7


----------



## sanyimandro (2010 Augusztus 23)

8


----------



## sanyimandro (2010 Augusztus 23)

9


----------



## kistolcser (2010 Augusztus 23)

Valoban jokk azötletek neken is ttszenek.


----------



## sanyimandro (2010 Augusztus 23)

10


----------



## sanyimandro (2010 Augusztus 23)

11


----------



## sanyimandro (2010 Augusztus 23)

12


----------



## sanyimandro (2010 Augusztus 23)

13


----------



## sanyimandro (2010 Augusztus 23)

14


----------



## Kingvampire (2010 Augusztus 23)

*Hello*

Sziasztok!!! Kinga vagyok. Nagyon örülök, hogy megtaláltam az oldalt. Sok érdekes dolgot találtam itt


----------



## kistolcser (2010 Augusztus 23)

Jó csak valamit elszurtál mert az oldalak nem megjelenithetök!


----------



## sanyimandro (2010 Augusztus 23)

15


----------



## sanyimandro (2010 Augusztus 23)

16


----------



## dorina65 (2010 Augusztus 23)

Köszi, Melissa


----------



## zsejek (2010 Augusztus 23)

üdvözlet!


----------



## behappy (2010 Augusztus 23)

Szisztok! Igen, jó lenne már a 20 hsz, jó lenne letölteni a különvéleményt. Állítólag jó könyv, és a film is ígéretesen hangzik  szép napot! Anita


----------



## behappy (2010 Augusztus 23)

szia


----------



## dorina65 (2010 Augusztus 23)

Már 22 és még mindig nem lehetek állandó tag....


----------



## dorina65 (2010 Augusztus 23)

Pedgi szuper az oldal....


----------



## sanyimandro (2010 Augusztus 23)

17


----------



## sanyimandro (2010 Augusztus 23)

18


----------



## sanyimandro (2010 Augusztus 23)

19


----------



## sanyimandro (2010 Augusztus 23)

20


----------



## sanyimandro (2010 Augusztus 23)

21


----------



## zsolt_t (2010 Augusztus 23)

Nagyon ötletes!


----------



## rathmatyi (2010 Augusztus 23)

Sziasztok

Szeretném összegyűjteni a 20 hozzászólást és gondoltam közben felvidítok egy kicsit mindenkit, szóval küldök néhány viccet

A csiga és a teknősbéka karamboloznak az erdőben. Egyetlen szemtanú van csak, a lajhár, aki éppen a helyszín közelében himbálózott a fán. A redőrörsön faggatják a lajhárt, mit látott e szörnyű balesetből. A lajhár a következőt vallja:
- Nem emlékszem, minden olyan gyorsan történt!


----------



## rathmatyi (2010 Augusztus 23)

A pszichiáter meglátogatja a betegeit. Bemegy a szobába és látja, hogy az egyik ember hadonászik a levegőben, a másik pedig fejjel lefelé lóg a mennyezetről. Kérdezi a hadonászótól, hogy mit csinál.
- Nem látja, hogy épp egy deszkát próbálok kettéfűrészelni? - hangzik a válasz.
- És a barátja mit csinál ott fejjel lefelé lógva? - kérdi az orvos.
- Ja, ő lámpának képzeli magát - feleli a beteg.
- Nem szólna neki, hogy fejezze be, már egészen lila a feje! - jegyzi meg a doktor.
- Mit akar? Hogy sötétben fűrészeljek?


----------



## rathmatyi (2010 Augusztus 23)

Az iskolában a tanító néni így szól Pistikéhez:
- Pistike, ha anyukádnak van három almája, és hétfelé kell osztania, mit csinál?
- Kompótot!


----------



## rathmatyi (2010 Augusztus 23)

Barry és Will rendszeresen együtt golfoznak. A szokásos szerdai játék közben azonban kénytelenek folyton leállni, mert az előttük haladó két női játékos minden tóba és homokcsapdába beletalál, és csak araszolgatnak a pályán. 
Végül Barry azt mondja:
- Ez így katasztrófa, odamegyek, megkérdezem, megelőzhetjük-e őket. El is indul a nők felé, de félúton megáll, sarkon fordul, és vörös arccal érkezik vissza.
- Nem tehetem. Az egyik a feleségem, a másik a szeretőm. Inkább te menj oda.
Will elindul a nők fele, de ő is megáll félúton és visszafordul:
- Hát bazmeg, erre mondják, hogy kicsi a világ...


----------



## rathmatyi (2010 Augusztus 23)

- Hogy hívják a hallássérült macskát?
- Sücat.


----------



## rathmatyi (2010 Augusztus 23)

- Melyik a villamos energiával legjobban ellátott ország?
- Magyarország. Nagy a feszültség, kicsi az ellenállás, minden csak volt, a vezetők érintése pedig halálos.


----------



## rathmatyi (2010 Augusztus 23)

- Figyelj rám, barátom! Ha a vendégek megérkeznek, Jeannak foglak szólítani.
- Értem, és én hogyan szólíthatom a gróf urat?
- Marha!
- Igenis, uram.


----------



## rathmatyi (2010 Augusztus 23)

Az őrmester kiküldi a cigány újoncot az épületből, hogy nézze meg, megjött-e a tábornok. A cigány kimegy, visszajön és jelenti, hogy senkit sem látott. Kis idő múlva újra kiküldi az őrmester, hogy nézze meg, megérkezett-e már a tábornok. A cigány kimegy, lát egy embert közeledni:
- Hé, haver! Nem te vagy a tábornok?
- De, én - feleli az döbbenten.
- Hát, pajtás, nem szeretnék a bőrödben lenni! Az őrmester úr már kétszer is keresett.


----------



## rathmatyi (2010 Augusztus 23)

János bácsi autóvezetésből vizsgázik. Mellette ül az instruktor, hátul a rendőr. Instruktor:
- János bácsi! Milyen tábla volt ez?!
- Úgy néztem, fiam, búzatábla...


----------



## rathmatyi (2010 Augusztus 23)

Egy vállalat vezetője egy nap új alkalmazottat vesz fel.
- Mi a neve? - kérdezi a jelentkezőtől.
- János - válaszol a férfi. A főnök arca elborul:
- Nézze, nem tudom, eddig milyen szedett-vedett helyen dolgozott, de nálunk senkit nem szólítanak a keresztnevén. Ez csak fölösleges bizalmaskodáshoz vezetne, ami tudvalevőleg a tekintély rombolását eredményezi. Alkalmazottaimat kizárólag a vezetéknevükön szólítom - Kovács, Kiss, Tóth - csak a vezetéknév, érti, ugye? Magának én Nagy igazgató úr vagyok. Semmi haverkodás, és akkor minden rendben lesz. Akkor kezdjük még egyszer. Mi a teljes neve? 
A jelentkező sóhajt, majd kiböki:
- Drágám. A nevem Drágám János. 
- Oké, János, akkor beszéljünk az anyagiakról...


----------



## rathmatyi (2010 Augusztus 23)

Két beteg sántít be két különböző magyar orvosi rendelőbe és mindkettőnél megállapítják, hogy csípőprotézis operációra van szüksége.
Az első beteget egy órán belül megvizsgálják, azonnal elkészítik a röntgen felvételt, kiértékelik és másnapra kitűzik az operáció idejét.
A második beteg egy hétig vár míg a körzeti orvoshoz be tud jutni, aki egy specialistához küldi. A specialistára nyolc hétig vár, aki kiírja röntgenre, amit egy hónapon belül elvégeznek és kiértékelnek, megállapítják az operáció szükségességét. A kórházban előjegyzik és 9 hónap múlva már meg is operálják.

Mi a különbség a két beteg közt?
Az első egy kutya, a második egy ember!


----------



## rathmatyi (2010 Augusztus 23)

- Főúr kérem - szól a vendég a pincérnek -, hozzon nekem egy fél pohár sört!
- Sajnálom uram, de mi fél pohárral nem szolgálunk ki.
- Nem? Érdekes, mert az előbb is annyit hozott, amikor rendeltem.


----------



## rathmatyi (2010 Augusztus 23)

Megállítja a rendőr az autóst.
- Meg kell önt büntetnem, mert ez egyirányú utca.
- Rendben van, kifizetem a büntetést, aztán megfordulok.
- Itt nem lehet megfordulni.
- Akkor tolatok majd.
- Tolatni sem szabad.
- Akkor itt hagyom a kocsit.
- Csakhogy itt tilos a parkolás.
- Rendben van, akkor beszéljük meg, mennyit ad a kocsimért...


----------



## rathmatyi (2010 Augusztus 23)

- Papa, mikor részeg az ember?
- Például akkor, ha ott a túloldalon két ember helyett négyet lát.
- De papa, ott csak egy ember áll!


----------



## rathmatyi (2010 Augusztus 23)

A skótot kérdezi a barátja:
- Miért sietsz úgy a festéssel?
- Be akarom gyorsan fejezni, még mielőtt elfogyna a festékem!


----------



## rathmatyi (2010 Augusztus 23)

Egy sportrajongó férfi állandóan sportújságokat olvas, és minden meccset megnéz a tévében. Egyik este is az ágyból nézi a közvetítést. A felesége egyszer csak dühösen felpattan, és kihúzza a tévé zsinórját a konnektorból.
- Most meg mi a baj? - kérdezi a férj.
- Elegem van ebből, már több mint egy hónapja nem voltunk együtt! Most pedig igenis a szexről akarok veled beszélni!
- Oké. Mit gondolsz, Beckham hetente hányszor csinálja a feleségével?


----------



## rathmatyi (2010 Augusztus 23)

- Apu, veszel nekem egy hightech, 3G-s, usb-s, bluetooth-os, 12 megás hard disc-kel és integrált fotókamerával felszerelt mobiltelefont, amivel mp3-at, pdf-et és java utilities-t lehet letölteni?
- Édes fiam, nem tudnál te is csak drogozni, mint mindenki más?


----------



## rathmatyi (2010 Augusztus 23)

Egy zsebtovaj a bíróságon az ítéletre vár. A bíró kihírdeti:
- Vádlottat bűnösnek találtam többrendbeli lopás elkövetésében. A bírság 45 ezer forint.
Erre feláll a vádlott ügyvédje:
- Tisztelt bíró úr! Védencemnek mindössze 20 ezer forintja van, de ha adnak neki tíz percet kint a tömegben, hamarosan előteremti a többit is.


----------



## rathmatyi (2010 Augusztus 23)

A szőke nő boldogan újságolja a barátnőjének:
- Ezzel a gáztűzhellyel jó vásárt csináltam! Három hete gyújtottam meg a lángot, és még most is ég!


----------



## rathmatyi (2010 Augusztus 23)

- Jean, elég a pénzünk hó végéig?
- Csak ha meggyújtom, uram.


----------



## rathmatyi (2010 Augusztus 23)

- Jean, mi ez a csikorgás a fürdőszobában?
- A mosópor fékezett habzású, uram!


----------



## sosszabi (2010 Augusztus 23)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


köszi


----------



## sosszabi (2010 Augusztus 23)

Két leprás össze van láncolva a börtönben. Az egyiknek először leesik a mutatóujja és kidobja az ablakon, aztán leesik a gyűrűsujja is, és azzal is ugyanígy tesz, végül az egész keze leesik, és azt is kidobja az ablakon.
A másik gyanakodva megkérdezi:
- Mi van? Szöksz, haver?


----------



## sosszabi (2010 Augusztus 23)

Megállítja a rendőr az autóst.
- Meg kell önt büntetnem, mert ez egyirányú utca.
- Rendben van, kifizetem a büntetést, aztán megfordulok.
- Itt nem lehet megfordulni.
- Akkor tolatok majd.
- Tolatni sem szabad.
- Akkor itt hagyom a kocsit.
- Csakhogy itt tilos a parkolás.
- Rendben van, akkor beszéljük meg, mennyit ad a kocsimért...


----------



## sosszabi (2010 Augusztus 23)

Van egy guminőm, Pamela Anderson a neve. Ha pedig nem fújom fel teljesen, akkor Medveczky Ilona.


----------



## sosszabi (2010 Augusztus 23)

Bejött az élelmiszerboltba egy szöszi.
- Kérek egy kék Szofit!
Levettem egy egy nekem szimpatikus darabot a sok közül, és a hölgy elé tettem. A dobozon nagy fekete keretben az állt, hogy a dohányzás tüdőrákot okoz. A hölgy felháborodva utasította vissza:
- Nekem ez nem kell, mert ez tüdőrákot okoz!
Padlót fogtam. Hogy valaki ilyen jó helyzetfelismerő legyen! És így lehessen rá hatni! Elhatároztam, hogy olyat mondok ami alapjaiban rengeti meg a világnézetét, majd elboruló aggyal, de faarccal közöltem vele:
- Sajnos mind rákot okoz.
Erre ő szintén faarccal:
- Adjon egy másik dobozzal ugyanebből a márkából!
Először azt hittem viccel, de rájöttem hogy nem. Hát, én adtam neki.
- Erre meg az van írva, hogy a terhesség megszakadásához vezethet.
- Ó, az jó, nem vagyok terhes, és így nincs gond. Tüdőrákot mégse szeretnék kapni!
Azt hittem, felkötöm magam, de erőt vettem magamon, végül is a napom szép volt, mert újfent örömöt okoztam egy vásárlónak. De a történetnek itt nincs vége. A hölgy pár nap múlva visszatért, megint kért egy kék Szofit. Rutinos droidkezelőként mindjárt meg is néztem, mi van a dobozon. Az írás imígyen szólt: "A dohányzás csökkenti a spermiumok számát." Gondoltam, ez biztos jó lesz, és oda is adtam. Nézegette, nézegette, közben egy pár embert kiszolgáltam, majd közölte:
- Ez férfi cigi, ez nekem nem jó! Adjon nőit!


----------



## sosszabi (2010 Augusztus 23)

Válságvers (a megszorítások miatt csak kétsoros)

Csiribiri, csiribiri, jó Isten,
nem hogy lófasz, ló sincsen!


----------



## sosszabi (2010 Augusztus 23)

Családi idill:
- Drágám, hozd ide a sört a hűtőből!
- Varázsszó?
- Odabasszak?!


----------



## sosszabi (2010 Augusztus 23)

Egyszer egy jól keresö apa úgy döntött, elviszi vidékre 7 éves kisfiát azzal a céllal, hogy megmutassa neki, milyen szegény emberek is vannak, és hogy a gyermek meglássa a dolgok értékét, és felfogja azt, hogy milyen szerencsés családban él.
Egy egyszerű falusi család házában szálltak meg, ahol egy napot és egy éjszakát töltöttek. Amikor a vidéki út végén tartottak, az apa megkérdezte fiát.
- Nos, mit gondolsz erről az útról?
- Nagyon jó volt, apa!
- Láttad, hogy némelyek milyen szükségben és szegénységben élnek?
- Igen.
- És mit láttál meg mindebből?
- Azt, apa, hogy nekünk egy kutyánk van, nekik négy. Nekünk egy medencénk van otthon, ők meg egy tó partján laknak. A mi kertünket lámpák árasztják el fénnyel, az övékére pedig csillagok világítanak. A mi udvarunk a kerítésig tart, az övéké addig amíg a szem ellát. És végül láttam, hogy nekik van idejük beszélgetni egymással, és hogy boldog családként élnek. Te és anyu viszont egész nap dolgoztok, és alig látlak titeket.
Az apa csak fogta a kormányt, vezetett csöndben, mire a kisfiú hozzátette:
- Köszönöm apa, hogy megmutattad, milyen gazdagok is lehetnénk.


----------



## sosszabi (2010 Augusztus 23)

Riport a dél-afrikai Caster Semenyával, aki 800 méteren nyert a berlini világbajnokságon.
- Mit szól Ön ahhoz, hogy sokan megkérdőjelezik női mivoltát?
- Leszophatnak!


----------



## sosszabi (2010 Augusztus 23)

Nagypapa horgászik a nyolc éves unokájával, és az öreg rágyújt, mire a kissrác:
- Nagypapa, kaphatnék én is egy cigit?
- Eléri a farkad a segged?
- Nem.
- Akkor még kicsi vagy te ehhez.
Horgásznak tovább, egy idő után az öreg kinyit egy doboz sört. A srác megint megszólítja:
- Nagypapa, kaphatnék én is egy sört?
- Eléri a farkad a segged?
- Nem.
- Akkor kicsi vagy te még ehhez.
A srác morog magában, de aztán előveszi az anyukája pakolta sütiket, és
enni kezd. Az öreg odafordul hozzá:
- Kaphatok én is a sütikből?
Mire a kis srác:
- Eléri a farkad a segged?
A papa önelégülten:
- Bizony, hogy eléri!
- Na, akkor baszd meg magad, mert ebből egy darabot nem eszel.


----------



## sosszabi (2010 Augusztus 23)

- Mi az: pici, rózsaszín, szőrös állatka, amelyik négy számjegyből áll?
- Pink hód.


----------



## sosszabi (2010 Augusztus 23)

Kohn és Grün találkozik:
- Szervusz Grün! Mi van mit vettél? Miért van annyi óvszer a kezedben?
- 25 darabot vettem! - válaszol Grün.
- De miért?
- Nézd, bementem a DM-be, és egy iszonyú jó begyes szőke eladó odalép, és megkérdezi: "Mit óhajt uram?".
- Kotont szeretnék vásárolni, válaszoltam.
- Megengedi, hogy méretet vegyek? - így a nő.
Elképedve válaszoltam, hogy természetesen. A nő elém térdel, előveszi, teljesen beveszi, leápol végig, majd száját megtörülve közli:
- Ez a méret van, mennyit parancsol belőle?
Ennyi jóért nem volt pofám néhányat mondani, így kértem 25-öt. Na ez történt - mondja Kohnnak.
Kohn teljesen transzba jőve kérdezi:
- S ez így lesz, ha én megyek be???
- Persze.
Kohn elrohan a DM-be, ahol valóban ott a bomba nő.
- Kotont szeretnék vásárolni. - hadarja gyorsan az eladónak.
- Megengedi, hogy méretet vegyek önről? - kérdezi kéjes szájjal a hölgy.
- Természetesen!!!
A nő letérdel, előveszi, kiadóan leápolja, full extra, majd megkérdi Kohnt:
- Ez a méret van, mennyit parancsol belőle?
- ...köszönöm, egyet se, csak érdeklődtem...!


----------



## sosszabi (2010 Augusztus 23)

A szőke nő boldogan újságolja a barátnőjének:
- Ezzel a gáztűzhellyel jó vásárt csináltam! Három hete gyújtottam meg a lángot, és még most is ég!


----------



## sosszabi (2010 Augusztus 23)

Hogy kapta Benedek Elek a nevét?
Anyukája reggel beszólt a kisfiának:
- Benn vagy még az ágyban?
- Benne, de kelek.


----------



## sosszabi (2010 Augusztus 23)

A szőke áll a boltban, a kosarát teleteszi uborkával, mikor tele van, visszateszi. Mikor ezt már háromszor megcsinálta, odamegy az őr.
- Mondja, hölgyem, mit csinál?
- Tudja, ma voltam kozmetikusnál, és azt mondta, hogy jót tesz az arcomnak az uborkapakolás...


----------



## radioernest (2010 Augusztus 23)

1


----------



## sosszabi (2010 Augusztus 23)

- Melyik a villamos energiával legjobban ellátott ország?
- Magyarország. Nagy a feszültség, kicsi az ellenállás, minden csak volt, a vezetők érintése pedig halálos.


----------



## radioernest (2010 Augusztus 23)

2


----------



## sosszabi (2010 Augusztus 23)

Egy cigány felkerül Pestre. Odamegy az első járókelőhöz, és megszólítja:
- Köszönöm, kedves magyar úr, hogy beengedtek az városba, lakhatást, ételjegyet, ingyen orvosi ellátást és oktatást biztosítanak, és nem kell adóznom!
Erre a járókelő:
- Téved, uram, én mexikói vagyok.
Az ember továbbmegy, és megszólítja a következő járókelőt:
- Köszönöm, budapesti barátom, hogy egy ilyen szép országban lehetek!
- Ön téved, én vietnami vagyok.
Emberünk nem adja fel, a következőt is megszólítja:
- Köszönöm önnek, hogy láthatom a csodálatos Budapestet!
- Mi közöm hozzá? Én a Közel-keletről jöttem.
Végül csüggedten még odamegy egy szép hölgyhöz.
- Ön magyar?
- Nem, dél-afrikai vagyok.
Emberünk kiábrándultan:
- És hol vannak a magyarok?
A nő az órájára néz, és megszólal:
- Valószínűleg munkában.


----------



## radioernest (2010 Augusztus 23)

3


----------



## sosszabi (2010 Augusztus 23)

..,123321


----------



## sosszabi (2010 Augusztus 23)

még 1


----------



## radioernest (2010 Augusztus 23)

4


----------



## sosszabi (2010 Augusztus 23)

0


----------



## radioernest (2010 Augusztus 23)

de jo neked...megvan a 20


----------



## sosszabi (2010 Augusztus 23)

juhú juhú


----------



## radioernest (2010 Augusztus 23)

meglesz nekem is


----------



## radioernest (2010 Augusztus 23)

kitartaaaaas.....


----------



## radioernest (2010 Augusztus 23)

nyoc'


----------



## radioernest (2010 Augusztus 23)

kilenc


----------



## radioernest (2010 Augusztus 23)

20-nak a fele


----------



## radioernest (2010 Augusztus 23)

tiz meg egy


----------



## radioernest (2010 Augusztus 23)

32 fok


----------



## radioernest (2010 Augusztus 23)

ahajt


----------



## radioernest (2010 Augusztus 23)

ehejt


----------



## radioernest (2010 Augusztus 23)

imitt


----------



## radioernest (2010 Augusztus 23)

amott


----------



## radioernest (2010 Augusztus 23)

itt


----------



## radioernest (2010 Augusztus 23)

...es ott...


----------



## radioernest (2010 Augusztus 23)

hol a festek lekopott


----------



## radioernest (2010 Augusztus 23)

hol az allam meglopott


----------



## radioernest (2010 Augusztus 23)

mentem, pa


----------



## macuser (2010 Augusztus 23)




----------



## macuser (2010 Augusztus 23)

Ix


----------



## macuser (2010 Augusztus 23)

X.


----------



## macuser (2010 Augusztus 23)

Xi.


----------



## macuser (2010 Augusztus 23)

Xii.


----------



## jocomoore (2010 Augusztus 23)

Sziasztok!


----------



## jocomoore (2010 Augusztus 23)

1


----------



## jocomoore (2010 Augusztus 23)

2


----------



## jocomoore (2010 Augusztus 23)

3


----------



## jocomoore (2010 Augusztus 23)

4


----------



## jocomoore (2010 Augusztus 23)

5


----------



## jocomoore (2010 Augusztus 23)

6


----------



## jocomoore (2010 Augusztus 23)

7


----------



## jocomoore (2010 Augusztus 23)

8


----------



## jocomoore (2010 Augusztus 23)

9


----------



## jocomoore (2010 Augusztus 23)

10


----------



## jocomoore (2010 Augusztus 23)

11


----------



## jocomoore (2010 Augusztus 23)

12


----------



## jocomoore (2010 Augusztus 23)

13


----------



## jocomoore (2010 Augusztus 23)

14


----------



## jocomoore (2010 Augusztus 23)

15


----------



## jocomoore (2010 Augusztus 23)

köszönöm!


----------



## agnes_koreh (2010 Augusztus 23)

*Kétszer nem léphetsz ugyanabba a folyóba (Hérakleitosz), de néha egyszer sem (Théna).

Ez igy nagyon igaz!!! Es koszi Melitta!
*


----------



## lg7708 (2010 Augusztus 23)

hali


----------



## Ginus55 (2010 Augusztus 23)

*dd*

d


----------



## Ginus55 (2010 Augusztus 23)

19


----------



## lg7708 (2010 Augusztus 23)

1


----------



## Ginus55 (2010 Augusztus 23)

18


----------



## lg7708 (2010 Augusztus 23)

2


----------



## Ginus55 (2010 Augusztus 23)

17


----------



## Ginus55 (2010 Augusztus 23)

16


----------



## lg7708 (2010 Augusztus 23)

4


----------



## Ginus55 (2010 Augusztus 23)

15


----------



## lg7708 (2010 Augusztus 23)

5


----------



## lg7708 (2010 Augusztus 23)

6


----------



## Ginus55 (2010 Augusztus 23)

14


----------



## lg7708 (2010 Augusztus 23)

7


----------



## Ginus55 (2010 Augusztus 23)

13


----------



## lg7708 (2010 Augusztus 23)

8


----------



## Ginus55 (2010 Augusztus 23)

12


----------



## lg7708 (2010 Augusztus 23)

9


----------



## Ginus55 (2010 Augusztus 23)

10


----------



## lg7708 (2010 Augusztus 23)

10


----------



## Ginus55 (2010 Augusztus 23)

9


----------



## lg7708 (2010 Augusztus 23)

11


----------



## Ginus55 (2010 Augusztus 23)

8


----------



## lg7708 (2010 Augusztus 23)

12


----------



## Ginus55 (2010 Augusztus 23)

7


----------



## Ginus55 (2010 Augusztus 23)

6


----------



## lg7708 (2010 Augusztus 23)

13


----------



## Ginus55 (2010 Augusztus 23)

5


----------



## lg7708 (2010 Augusztus 23)

14


----------



## Ginus55 (2010 Augusztus 23)

4


----------



## lg7708 (2010 Augusztus 23)

15


----------



## zatimi (2010 Augusztus 23)

Sziasztok!


----------



## lg7708 (2010 Augusztus 23)

16


----------



## Ginus55 (2010 Augusztus 23)

3


----------



## zatimi (2010 Augusztus 23)

Cs


----------



## lg7708 (2010 Augusztus 23)

17


----------



## Ginus55 (2010 Augusztus 23)

2


----------



## Ginus55 (2010 Augusztus 23)

1


----------



## lg7708 (2010 Augusztus 23)

18


----------



## zatimi (2010 Augusztus 23)

?


----------



## Ginus55 (2010 Augusztus 23)

0


----------



## lg7708 (2010 Augusztus 23)

19


----------



## zatimi (2010 Augusztus 23)

!


----------



## lg7708 (2010 Augusztus 23)

20


----------



## zatimi (2010 Augusztus 23)

:


----------



## lg7708 (2010 Augusztus 23)

21


----------



## Ginus55 (2010 Augusztus 23)

hi


----------



## zatimi (2010 Augusztus 23)

*


----------



## lg7708 (2010 Augusztus 23)

22


----------



## zatimi (2010 Augusztus 23)

+


----------



## lg7708 (2010 Augusztus 23)

23


----------



## Westie (2010 Augusztus 23)

még mindig itt


----------



## zatimi (2010 Augusztus 23)

"


----------



## zatimi (2010 Augusztus 23)

(


----------



## zatimi (2010 Augusztus 23)

)


----------



## zatimi (2010 Augusztus 23)

€


----------



## zatimi (2010 Augusztus 23)

&


----------



## zatimi (2010 Augusztus 23)

$


----------



## zatimi (2010 Augusztus 23)

;


----------



## zatimi (2010 Augusztus 23)

/


----------



## zatimi (2010 Augusztus 23)

%


----------



## zatimi (2010 Augusztus 23)

§


----------



## zatimi (2010 Augusztus 23)

#


----------



## zatimi (2010 Augusztus 23)

@


----------



## zatimi (2010 Augusztus 23)

{


----------



## zatimi (2010 Augusztus 23)

}


----------



## waczak (2010 Augusztus 23)

nem


----------



## zatimi (2010 Augusztus 23)

1


----------



## waczak (2010 Augusztus 23)

tudom


----------



## lg7708 (2010 Augusztus 23)

még mindig nem tudok letölteni


----------



## waczak (2010 Augusztus 23)

miért


----------



## waczak (2010 Augusztus 23)

20


----------



## waczak (2010 Augusztus 23)

hozzászólás


----------



## waczak (2010 Augusztus 23)

hogy


----------



## lg7708 (2010 Augusztus 23)

én ezt nem értem


----------



## waczak (2010 Augusztus 23)

fórumozni


----------



## waczak (2010 Augusztus 23)

na


----------



## waczak (2010 Augusztus 23)

mind1


----------



## waczak (2010 Augusztus 23)

azért


----------



## waczak (2010 Augusztus 23)

itt


----------



## waczak (2010 Augusztus 23)

vagyok


----------



## waczak (2010 Augusztus 23)

1


----------



## Wraith_ (2010 Augusztus 23)

*Mi értelme*

Sziasztok,

Mi értelme van a 2 nap+ 20 hozzászolához? kiss

Üdv, W


----------



## waczak (2010 Augusztus 23)

2


----------



## waczak (2010 Augusztus 23)

3


----------



## waczak (2010 Augusztus 23)

4


----------



## waczak (2010 Augusztus 23)

8


----------



## waczak (2010 Augusztus 23)

1212


----------



## waczak (2010 Augusztus 23)

na még 1


----------



## waczak (2010 Augusztus 23)

vége


----------



## waczak (2010 Augusztus 23)

jancsika


----------



## zlencses (2010 Augusztus 23)

En is ossze szeretnem szedni azt a franya 20-t...


----------



## zlencses (2010 Augusztus 23)

Marha jo ez a forum.


----------



## zlencses (2010 Augusztus 23)

Kellene egy ilyen forum mas orszagban elo magyaroknak is...


----------



## zlencses (2010 Augusztus 23)

Megtaláltam az ekezeteket végre.


----------



## zlencses (2010 Augusztus 23)

Illetve még nem mindet.


----------



## zlencses (2010 Augusztus 23)

Hol van a hosszú i?


----------



## zlencses (2010 Augusztus 23)

Na mindegz, majd irok roviddel.


----------



## zlencses (2010 Augusztus 23)

Akarom mondani: mindegy


----------



## zlencses (2010 Augusztus 23)

És még azt is: röviddel


----------



## zlencses (2010 Augusztus 23)

Egybe, helyesen: Na mindegy, majd irok röviddel.


----------



## zlencses (2010 Augusztus 23)

Megvan a hoszzú i: íííí


----------



## zlencses (2010 Augusztus 23)

Hurrá!!!


----------



## zlencses (2010 Augusztus 23)

Már csak 8 kell!


----------



## macuser (2010 Augusztus 23)

@


----------



## zlencses (2010 Augusztus 23)

7


----------



## Piripocs (2010 Augusztus 23)

Sziasztok


----------



## macuser (2010 Augusztus 23)

Xiv


----------



## macuser (2010 Augusztus 23)

Xv


----------



## Piripocs (2010 Augusztus 23)

örülök, hogy ismét megtaláltam ezt az oldalt^^


----------



## Piripocs (2010 Augusztus 23)

és emlékeztem még a passwordre


----------



## Piripocs (2010 Augusztus 23)

már nem is kell olyan sok


----------



## Piripocs (2010 Augusztus 23)

éppen ez a hatodik


----------



## Piripocs (2010 Augusztus 23)

7


----------



## Piripocs (2010 Augusztus 23)

lassan össze jön a 20


----------



## macuser (2010 Augusztus 23)

xx?


----------



## zoltansz (2010 Augusztus 23)

jelen


----------



## Lackah (2010 Augusztus 23)

Heló


----------



## Lackah (2010 Augusztus 23)

Nekem is tét a 20 hozzászólás


----------



## Lackah (2010 Augusztus 23)

De szerintem elég hülyeség ez a 20 hozzá szólás xD


----------



## Lackah (2010 Augusztus 23)

Dehát ők tudják


----------



## Lackah (2010 Augusztus 23)

aaaaaaaaa


----------



## Lackah (2010 Augusztus 23)

Roland E50


----------



## Lackah (2010 Augusztus 23)

Meglehetne már ez a 20 komment XD


----------



## Lackah (2010 Augusztus 23)

Már unok ennyit írni


----------



## zlencses (2010 Augusztus 23)

Majdcsak meglesz.


----------



## zlencses (2010 Augusztus 23)

5


----------



## zlencses (2010 Augusztus 23)

4


----------



## macuser (2010 Augusztus 23)

Xiiv


----------



## macuser (2010 Augusztus 23)




----------



## zlencses (2010 Augusztus 23)

3


----------



## zlencses (2010 Augusztus 23)

2


----------



## zlencses (2010 Augusztus 23)

Megvan!!!


----------



## zlencses (2010 Augusztus 23)

Biztos, ami biztos!


----------



## szils (2010 Augusztus 23)

üdv


----------



## szils (2010 Augusztus 23)

sziasztok!


----------



## LunaLisa (2010 Augusztus 23)

sziasztok!


----------



## LunaLisa (2010 Augusztus 23)

én még új vagyok


----------



## LunaLisa (2010 Augusztus 23)

próbálok gyűjtögetni én is...


----------



## LunaLisa (2010 Augusztus 23)

nagyon sok jót hallottam erről a közösségi oldalról


----------



## LunaLisa (2010 Augusztus 23)

csak úgy érzem sose fog összejönni ez a 20...


----------



## LunaLisa (2010 Augusztus 23)

van itt valaki???
vagy csak magammal csevegek itt


----------



## olimama65 (2010 Augusztus 23)

Majd csak rájövünk hogyan kell csinálni.


----------



## MaciLaci-68 (2010 Augusztus 23)

1


----------



## MaciLaci-68 (2010 Augusztus 23)

2


----------



## MaciLaci-68 (2010 Augusztus 23)

3


----------



## MaciLaci-68 (2010 Augusztus 23)

4


----------



## MaciLaci-68 (2010 Augusztus 23)

5


----------



## MaciLaci-68 (2010 Augusztus 23)

6. Ennek sok értelme van


----------



## MaciLaci-68 (2010 Augusztus 23)

7. Ennek meg nincs


----------



## MaciLaci-68 (2010 Augusztus 23)

7. Ennek nem is lesz


----------



## MaciLaci-68 (2010 Augusztus 23)

8. Ennek nem is volt


----------



## olimama65 (2010 Augusztus 23)

Most beteg vagyok.


----------



## MaciLaci-68 (2010 Augusztus 23)

9. Ennek nem is lesz


----------



## olimama65 (2010 Augusztus 23)

Szeretném elérni minél előbb a 20-at


----------



## MaciLaci-68 (2010 Augusztus 23)

10.De ennek még lehet


----------



## MaciLaci-68 (2010 Augusztus 23)

11. Ennek már hiába


----------



## olimama65 (2010 Augusztus 23)

Csöpikém merre vagy?


----------



## MaciLaci-68 (2010 Augusztus 23)

12. Ennek sok értelme van


----------



## olimama65 (2010 Augusztus 23)

Csirip-Pirike! Gyere Te is fel!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MaciLaci-68 (2010 Augusztus 23)

13. Ja, ez már volt


----------



## MaciLaci-68 (2010 Augusztus 23)

14. Ennek is


----------



## MaciLaci-68 (2010 Augusztus 23)

15. Nekem fogy már


----------



## MaciLaci-68 (2010 Augusztus 23)

17. De hetesből 2 volt


----------



## MaciLaci-68 (2010 Augusztus 23)

18. Alig várom


----------



## MaciLaci-68 (2010 Augusztus 23)

19. mit?


----------



## MaciLaci-68 (2010 Augusztus 23)

20. ezt !


----------



## 12apafej21 (2010 Augusztus 23)

itt vagyok 1


----------



## olimama65 (2010 Augusztus 23)

Én is horgolok!


----------



## olimama65 (2010 Augusztus 23)

Sok mintám van.


----------



## 12apafej21 (2010 Augusztus 23)

2


----------



## 12apafej21 (2010 Augusztus 23)

harmadik


----------



## 12apafej21 (2010 Augusztus 23)

4


----------



## 12apafej21 (2010 Augusztus 23)

5


----------



## 12apafej21 (2010 Augusztus 23)

hat


----------



## 12apafej21 (2010 Augusztus 23)

7 7 7 7


----------



## 12apafej21 (2010 Augusztus 23)

nyolc


----------



## 12apafej21 (2010 Augusztus 23)

9


----------



## 12apafej21 (2010 Augusztus 23)

már a 10.


----------



## 12apafej21 (2010 Augusztus 23)

11


----------



## 12apafej21 (2010 Augusztus 23)

12 12 12


----------



## 12apafej21 (2010 Augusztus 23)

3
__
10


----------



## 12apafej21 (2010 Augusztus 23)

14


----------



## 12apafej21 (2010 Augusztus 23)

15 ááááááááááááá


----------



## 12apafej21 (2010 Augusztus 23)

16


----------



## 12apafej21 (2010 Augusztus 23)

20-3


----------



## 12apafej21 (2010 Augusztus 23)

20-2


----------



## 12apafej21 (2010 Augusztus 23)

18+1


----------



## 12apafej21 (2010 Augusztus 23)

Hhhhhhhhhúúúúúúúúússsssssssszzzzzzzzzzzzzz!!!!!!!!


----------



## 12apafej21 (2010 Augusztus 23)

+1 ráadásnak vaze


----------



## Kateekah (2010 Augusztus 23)

*én is vagyok*

Szia, én is jelen! még 19 hozzászólás...


----------



## Kateekah (2010 Augusztus 23)

+ 1


----------



## Kateekah (2010 Augusztus 23)

17...


----------



## Kateekah (2010 Augusztus 23)

16


----------



## Kateekah (2010 Augusztus 23)

15 van még, jaaaj, és ez a 20 másodperc...


----------



## Kateekah (2010 Augusztus 23)

14 vaszki!! (*ideges)


----------



## Kateekah (2010 Augusztus 23)

13 bakkercsokiskakismuffingolyó (*rúgtam egyet a falba)


----------



## Kateekah (2010 Augusztus 23)

12 kókuszosroládszaroscsibelábbal (*kitéptem a saját hajamból 12 szálat)


----------



## Kateekah (2010 Augusztus 23)

11 hugyosgatyamadzagféligmegkentzsíroskenyérrel (*leszedtem a tapétát a pottyantós faláról)


----------



## Kateekah (2010 Augusztus 23)

10 vesemájaskakasospörköltsárgarépásszekszel (*büdös macskámnak kinyomtam a szemét, me má folyton engem nézett) - többet nem néz!


----------



## Kateekah (2010 Augusztus 23)

9 bölömbikáskörtésszilvahájashurkaahogynagyanyámcsináltamikormégdugtaazöreg(*döglött macskámat nekibasztam a dögkút aljához, ahol a megposhadt tehénszar vót)


----------



## Kateekah (2010 Augusztus 23)

8 kufferespicsarámászottahallottaskocsibanfuldoklócukrosparasztubisbotjára (*olyan hangosat üvöltöttem, hogy még az Aranka néne is meghallotta a veje elől menekülve, aki megakarta erőszakolni)


----------



## Kateekah (2010 Augusztus 23)

7 a botoxcsakazemberfarkábavalóhamárasokzsebeléstőlkiráncosodott (*lementem Aranka nénémhez, lebasztam neki egy tyúklevest, a veje meg megbaszott)


----------



## Kateekah (2010 Augusztus 23)

6 krupliskádbanjópucolniazédeskekszetmegakolbászoshurkát (*azé azt álmomban sem gondútam vóna, hogy az Aranka néne vejének párszor azért kedveskedik egy kis muffinostortával, ahogy még annak az öreganyja készítette)


----------



## Kateekah (2010 Augusztus 23)

5 kutyadugtaamacskátamikoracsikótmentemlátogatniésamikorodaértakupeccsaknéztemhogyaztmegcibáljaarozi (*fáj a seggem)


----------



## kriandras (2010 Augusztus 23)

nem tudom, miért nem enged letölteni egy ebook fájlt, pedig minden kritérium okés


----------



## Kateekah (2010 Augusztus 23)

4 basszottjószághaagazdikolbászárajárrájárarúdamitmégalókupechagyottránkistennyugosztalja (*mostmár Aranka nénémnek is fáj az a löttyedt sejhaja)


----------



## Kateekah (2010 Augusztus 23)

3 énsemértemmértkellmégmindigalónakhordaniaanadrágotmikoragazdájaasajátjahelyettalójétismegpúcúta (*sör helyett a pálinka jó, főleg ha felhigítod még kóláshuggyal)


----------



## Kateekah (2010 Augusztus 23)

3 hugyoskólaamenőhiábavagytejenőhamégismegiszodatejetjónekedarücskösmenet(*Aranka és Rozi találkoztak másnap, el is döntötték, mi legyen az ebéd, mikor a veje meggyün a szalonnagyárból)


----------



## Kateekah (2010 Augusztus 23)

1 máannyitpofázokésfolyikalevemacsecsembőlhogyelfelejtettemhogya3előtt4vanésnem2dehabeszószmegkóstolodabolondaiszószomatamittegnapakutyánakfőztemösszedemégmaradtatáljába (*az ebédi menü kolbászosmuffin lesz, kérsz?)


----------



## Kateekah (2010 Augusztus 23)

0 eztmácsakazértírommertkommentárokatnemkérekakérszkérdésemremégránéznisemakarokegyolyanhülyéreakiválaszolnaperverzdiszanajazégnek (*ennyi)


----------



## zsuzsa221 (2010 Augusztus 23)

Itt vagyok


----------



## Kateekah (2010 Augusztus 23)

ja tök hú de


----------



## alagi (2010 Augusztus 23)

Üdv!


----------



## alagi (2010 Augusztus 23)

Jelen


----------



## alagi (2010 Augusztus 23)

*Helyzetjelentés*

még mindig itt


----------



## alagi (2010 Augusztus 23)

alagi írta:


> még mindig itt



igen


----------



## alagi (2010 Augusztus 23)

alagi írta:


> igen



jéé, én is itt vagyok

kiss


----------



## alagi (2010 Augusztus 23)

Pellentesque feugiat, velit nec pellentesque vestibulum, urna justo adipiscing risus, sit amet laoreet risus quam ac tellus. Proin elementum scelerisque fringilla. Duis porta neque in orci fermentum ullamcorper vel non felis. Nullam augue elit, laoreet ut blandit eget, luctus a velit. Sed eu velit nec magna pulvinar convallis. Aenean sit amet malesuada eros. Duis ut mi eget turpis varius semper id et diam. Phasellus sed metus vitae erat dapibus dignissim scelerisque eget urna. Curabitur vitae sagittis mi. Mauris gravida suscipit sapien quis porta.


----------



## alagi (2010 Augusztus 23)

Curabitur sit amet odio at arcu feugiat laoreet quis ut elit. Suspendisse potenti. Morbi ornare placerat ante, in ultrices metus lacinia eget. Duis pretium consectetur urna, quis placerat lorem dignissim non. Quisque eget dolor ipsum. Duis laoreet pellentesque condimentum. Suspendisse ut nibh ut arcu adipiscing faucibus vel et risus. Phasellus massa est, volutpat sed tempor vitae, lobortis at magna. Morbi dapibus faucibus rutrum. Proin sit amet turpis eu sapien adipiscing elementum tincidunt ut erat. Sed turpis sem, aliquet ut condimentum non, rutrum cursus lacus. Integer imperdiet lectus eget dolor convallis bibendum. Ut risus libero, sollicitudin id lacinia venenatis, malesuada at quam. Donec at nisl ut nibh eleifend interdum eget tempus lectus. Vestibulum metus sem, luctus a pharetra eleifend, vestibulum quis magna. Sed iaculis rutrum mauris eu laoreet. Donec commodo rutrum quam, sit amet scelerisque enim sagittis a. Sed venenatis faucibus est, quis interdum nisi tincidunt ornare. Aliquam sodales diam sed est aliquam at fringilla urna pellentesque. Nulla vehicula hendrerit justo ac auctor.


----------



## alagi (2010 Augusztus 23)

Sós húst sütsz tán, vízköpő Szűcsné?


----------



## alagi (2010 Augusztus 23)

A fűrészbolt-felvigyázó őrön új kulcsszíj csüng.


----------



## alagi (2010 Augusztus 23)

Új fűszárító gőzgépünkön kávészínű lódöghúst főzünk


----------



## alagi (2010 Augusztus 23)

Úrnőm, gyümölcsízű rágót végy!


----------



## alagi (2010 Augusztus 23)

Jött árvíz, tűzvész, rút gümőkór


----------



## alagi (2010 Augusztus 23)

Tüskéshátú kígyóbűvölő


----------



## alagi (2010 Augusztus 23)

Mennyi még?


----------



## alagi (2010 Augusztus 23)

Még mi?


----------



## alagi (2010 Augusztus 23)

Mi mennyi?


----------



## alagi (2010 Augusztus 23)

Erőszakos kannak sok a szőre


----------



## alagi (2010 Augusztus 23)

Aki takarít rám, az a mártír, a Katika.


----------



## alagi (2010 Augusztus 23)

Egy híján húsz


----------



## alagi (2010 Augusztus 23)

Már nincs híja 
:4:


----------



## biuska55 (2010 Augusztus 23)

szerintem a Hanna egy nagyon szép név meg a Mónika.
A fiúk: Márk, Bálint Adam.


----------



## biuska55 (2010 Augusztus 23)

Nagyon érdekes


----------



## biuska55 (2010 Augusztus 23)

szerintem egyértelműen a minőség a lényeg ám a mennyiség sem elfeledhető tényező


----------



## biuska55 (2010 Augusztus 23)

nem hanyagolom el a barátnőimet a pasim miatt


----------



## biuska55 (2010 Augusztus 23)




----------



## biuska55 (2010 Augusztus 23)

nagyon jó napom volt mert egész nap a ki se keltem a barátommal az ágyból .


----------



## biuska55 (2010 Augusztus 23)

Érdekes


----------



## biuska55 (2010 Augusztus 23)




----------



## biuska55 (2010 Augusztus 23)




----------



## biuska55 (2010 Augusztus 23)




----------



## biuska55 (2010 Augusztus 23)

remélem le tudok majd szokni.


----------



## biuska55 (2010 Augusztus 23)

szükséges a vitamin


----------



## biuska55 (2010 Augusztus 23)




----------



## biuska55 (2010 Augusztus 23)

én csak a kávéról nem tudok leálni


----------



## biuska55 (2010 Augusztus 23)

egy veszélyes műtét és kész


----------



## westdob (2010 Augusztus 23)

Megvan a 20 de még mindig nem enged letölteni...


----------



## biuska55 (2010 Augusztus 23)




----------



## biuska55 (2010 Augusztus 23)

a szájszag a legkiábrándítóbb mikor egy srác mellett reggel fel kelsz


----------



## biuska55 (2010 Augusztus 23)




----------



## biuska55 (2010 Augusztus 23)




----------



## biuska55 (2010 Augusztus 23)




----------



## biuska55 (2010 Augusztus 23)

én a jógára esküszöm


----------



## biuska55 (2010 Augusztus 23)




----------



## biuska55 (2010 Augusztus 23)




----------



## biuska55 (2010 Augusztus 23)

mmm


----------



## biuska55 (2010 Augusztus 23)

jó


----------



## lezsuzska (2010 Augusztus 23)

sziasztok


----------



## lezsuzska (2010 Augusztus 23)

most regiztem, és elkezdem a 20 hozzászólást összegyűjteni


----------



## lezsuzska (2010 Augusztus 23)

háááát, lehet nehéz lesz...


----------



## lezsuzska (2010 Augusztus 23)

nincs itt valaki, aki hasonló cipőben jár?


----------



## lezsuzska (2010 Augusztus 23)

jaj, miről is írjak???


----------



## lezsuzska (2010 Augusztus 23)

na, ez már a 6.


----------



## lezsuzska (2010 Augusztus 23)

haladok, csak lassacskán


----------



## lezsuzska (2010 Augusztus 23)

már csak 12 kell!!!


----------



## eastern1964 (2010 Augusztus 23)

Én is itt vagyok, még 20-on innen. Sajnos csak hozzászólásszámban....


----------



## eastern1964 (2010 Augusztus 23)

Mi az a 18 üzenet?


----------



## eastern1964 (2010 Augusztus 23)

Összejön hamar...


----------



## eastern1964 (2010 Augusztus 23)

Egyszerű különben,....


----------



## eastern1964 (2010 Augusztus 23)

....bemásolod a kedvenc versedet....


----------



## eastern1964 (2010 Augusztus 23)

....persze soronként...


----------



## eastern1964 (2010 Augusztus 23)

Én el is kezdem, címet, szerzőt direkt nem írok,.....


----------



## eastern1964 (2010 Augusztus 23)

....találja ki, aki legközelebb erre jár.....


----------



## eastern1964 (2010 Augusztus 23)

Az is egy hozzászólás....


----------



## eastern1964 (2010 Augusztus 23)

A remegő hús fogantatásának 
Kereke pörög az űrben s kizúdul


----------



## eastern1964 (2010 Augusztus 23)

Ember, disznó, teknős, rovar, béka, serke, 
Gyíkok, csíkok, tetvek, patkányok, aranyderes


----------



## eastern1964 (2010 Augusztus 23)

Versenyparipák, sertésvészes idilli kullancsok, 
Keselyűk megnevezhetetlen iszonyú tetvei,


----------



## eastern1964 (2010 Augusztus 23)

Gyilkosan támadó afrikai 
Kutya-hadak, a dzsungel kóbor rinoceroszai,


----------



## eastern1964 (2010 Augusztus 23)

Oriás vadkanok, hatalmas gigászi 
Elefántbikák, kosok, sasok, karvalyok,


----------



## eastern1964 (2010 Augusztus 23)

Lepények és Sünök és Labdacsok - 
Végtelen körben foganó élőlények


----------



## eastern1964 (2010 Augusztus 23)

Vicsorognak a Tudatban 
A tér tíz irányában keresztül-kasul,


----------



## eastern1964 (2010 Augusztus 23)

Megszállva minden külső-belső zugot, 
A szupermikroszkopikus törpe-bigyusztól


----------



## eastern1964 (2010 Augusztus 23)

A roppant Tejút Fényév-Belsejéig 
Kivilágítva egy Elme egét -


----------



## eastern1964 (2010 Augusztus 23)

Szegény! Bár megszabadulnék 
e güriző hús-keréktől 
s lennék az égben megóvott halott


----------



## eastern1964 (2010 Augusztus 23)

Szomorú vagyok, már megvan a 20 üzenetem és mégsem engedi leszedni amit szeretnék... :-(


----------



## maszek007 (2010 Augusztus 23)

sziasztok!


----------



## maszek007 (2010 Augusztus 23)

pörögjünk pörögjünk


----------



## eastern1964 (2010 Augusztus 24)

Csak hajrá!


----------



## tibiqe (2010 Augusztus 24)

Sziasztok üdv, regisztráció miatt akkor most ez az első


----------



## tibiqe (2010 Augusztus 24)

második


----------



## tibiqe (2010 Augusztus 24)

harmadik ( ez amúgy durva hogy első lépésben egy iszonyat floodot kell teljesíteni az oldalon h tudj valamit kezdeni magaddal  )


----------



## tibiqe (2010 Augusztus 24)

már a negyediknél tartok fuhdejoo


----------



## tibiqe (2010 Augusztus 24)

ötödik, megy ez gyorsan, nem is gondoltam volna


----------



## tibiqe (2010 Augusztus 24)

hatodik


----------



## tibiqe (2010 Augusztus 24)

hetedik, mert az ki nem maradhat


----------



## tibiqe (2010 Augusztus 24)

nyolcadik


----------



## tibiqe (2010 Augusztus 24)

Asdadasdasdasd ^^


----------



## tibiqe (2010 Augusztus 24)

tizedik. észrevettem hogy nem enged teljesen nagybetűvel írni a fórum, intelligens +1 jópont


----------



## tibiqe (2010 Augusztus 24)

tizenegyedik


----------



## tibiqe (2010 Augusztus 24)

12 -.-


----------



## tibiqe (2010 Augusztus 24)

tizenharmadik


----------



## tibiqe (2010 Augusztus 24)

tizennegyedik


----------



## tibiqe (2010 Augusztus 24)

15. 20 hozzászólás... 20 mp-ig nem lehet újra írni..... ez itt a bűvös szám


----------



## tibiqe (2010 Augusztus 24)

tizenhatodik


----------



## tibiqe (2010 Augusztus 24)

17


----------



## tibiqe (2010 Augusztus 24)

tizennyolcccccassss +!!!!! minnyááá késsz <3


----------



## tibiqe (2010 Augusztus 24)

19


----------



## tibiqe (2010 Augusztus 24)

Végre teljes értékű tag vagyok, köszönöm nektek D


----------



## tibiqe (2010 Augusztus 24)

VÁH msot viszont kezdek durci lenni xD megvan a 20 hozzászólás, a 2 nap reg... és mégse fújja a magyarok istenét


----------



## nemesibolya (2010 Augusztus 24)

4


----------



## nemesibolya (2010 Augusztus 24)

5


----------



## nemesibolya (2010 Augusztus 24)

6 azert ez igy eleg unalmas, nem?


----------



## nemesibolya (2010 Augusztus 24)

7


----------



## nemesibolya (2010 Augusztus 24)

8


----------



## nemesibolya (2010 Augusztus 24)

9 kiss


----------



## nemesibolya (2010 Augusztus 24)

10 na fele mar meg van, nektek hogy megy ez?


----------



## nemesibolya (2010 Augusztus 24)

11

nagyon szep varos Vancouver, voltatok mar itt?


----------



## nemesibolya (2010 Augusztus 24)

11


----------



## nemesibolya (2010 Augusztus 24)

12


----------



## nemesibolya (2010 Augusztus 24)

14 valamit elszamoltam.........


----------



## nemesibolya (2010 Augusztus 24)

15


----------



## nemesibolya (2010 Augusztus 24)

16 :444:


----------



## nemesibolya (2010 Augusztus 24)

17 ez a kedvenc szamom


----------



## nemesibolya (2010 Augusztus 24)

18 :..:


----------



## nemesibolya (2010 Augusztus 24)

19 azert megis csak jo otlet volt ez a topik


----------



## nemesibolya (2010 Augusztus 24)

20 hurra megvan!


----------



## nemesibolya (2010 Augusztus 24)

es ez mar a 21. es itt megallok, most mar "teljes erteku embernek" erzem magam;


----------



## piros55 (2010 Augusztus 24)

*Jó reggelt !*


----------



## stalkerz (2010 Augusztus 24)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


 
Köszi Melitta !


----------



## zsolt_t (2010 Augusztus 24)

Szia,köszi!


----------



## szepk (2010 Augusztus 24)

Jó Reggelt Mindenkinek!


----------



## szepk (2010 Augusztus 24)

Jó ez az oldal...


----------



## szepk (2010 Augusztus 24)

Véletlenül akadtam rá, de már örülök neki.


----------



## szepk (2010 Augusztus 24)

Íme egy pár bölcs gondolat Paulo Coelho tollából...
"Ilyen a világ: mindenki úgy beszél, mintha mindent tudna, és ha van merszed kérdezősködni, kiderül, hogy nem is tudnak semmit."


----------



## szepk (2010 Augusztus 24)

"Vannak olyan könyvek, amelyek álmodni hívnak, és vannak olyanok, amelyek megmutatják a valóságot."

Hmm.... Mennyire igaz!


----------



## szepk (2010 Augusztus 24)

"Álmodj, amit csak akarsz, menj, ahova szeretnél, légy az, aki szeretnél, mert csak egy életed van, s csak egy lehetőséged, hogy olyan dolgokat csinálj, amit szeretnél!"


----------



## szepk (2010 Augusztus 24)

"Az életben minden csata azt a célt szolgálja, hogy tanuljunk belőle valamit, még az is, amelyiket elveszítjük."


----------



## szepk (2010 Augusztus 24)

"Semmi nincs a világon, ami teljesen rossz lenne (...) Még egy álló óra is pontos napjában kétszer."


----------



## szepk (2010 Augusztus 24)

"A szerelem olyan, mint a kábítószer. Először eufóriába esel, és teljesen átadod magad az érzésnek. Aztán másnap többet akarsz. Még nem váltál függővé, de annyira jólesett az az érzés, hogy azt hiszed, ura tudsz maradni a helyzetnek. Ha két percre eszedbe jut a szeretett lény, hát három órára elfelejtheted. De aztán szép lassan rászoksz, és teljesen függővé válsz. Ekkor már három óráig gondolsz rá, és csak két percre tudod elfelejteni. Ha nincs a közeledben, ugyanolyan rosszul érzed magad, mint a drogos, aki nem kapta meg az adagját. És ahogy a drogos képes lopni és megalázni magát, hogy megkapja, amire szüksége van, te is bármit hajlandó volnál megtenni a szerelmedért." 
​


----------



## szepk (2010 Augusztus 24)

"El kellett veszítenem, hogy megértsem: a visszaszerzett kincsek íze édesebb, mint a legédesebb méz." 

​


----------



## szepk (2010 Augusztus 24)

"Az igazi barátok azok, akik akkor vannak mellettünk, amikor jól megy a sorunk. Szorítanak értünk, örülnek a győzelmeinknek. A hamis barátok pedig azok, akik a nehéz pillanatokban jelennek meg, azzal a búval bélelt, "együttérző" arccal, pedig valójában kapóra jön nekik a szenvedésünk, hogy ezzel vigasztalhassák magukat nyomorult életük miatt." 
​


----------



## szepk (2010 Augusztus 24)

"A boldogság egy olyasvalami, ami megsokszorozódik, amikor osztoznak rajta." 

​


----------



## szepk (2010 Augusztus 24)

"Megfutamodni a harctól, ez a legrosszabb, ami megtörténhet velünk. Rosszabb, mint vereséget szenvedni, mivel a vereségből mindig tanulhatunk valamit, de a megfutamodással csak ellenségünk győzelmét hirdetjük." 

​


----------



## szepk (2010 Augusztus 24)

"Örökre felejtsd el azt az elképzelést, hogy az út valami cél elérésének a módja. Valójában minden lépésünk megérkezés. Minden reggel mondd el magadban: "megérkeztem"." 

​


----------



## szepk (2010 Augusztus 24)

"A nehézség leküzdéséhez kell egy kis idő, a lehetetlenhez valamivel több."
http://www.szegedlive.hu/idezetek/hioszi_tatiosz_1388.phpHioszi Tatiosz

​


----------



## szepk (2010 Augusztus 24)

"Amikor az emberek elhatározzák, hogy szembenéznek egy problémával, olyankor valójában rádöbbennek, hogy sokkal többre képesek, mint hitték." 

​


----------



## szepk (2010 Augusztus 24)

Kenuban ülve másképp hallod a vízesés robaját..................................


----------



## szepk (2010 Augusztus 24)

"A "szerencse" valójában nem más, mint hogy az ember körülnéz, hogy meglássa, hol vannak a barátai: mert az angyalok az ő szavaikon keresztül hallatják a hangjukat." 

​


----------



## szepk (2010 Augusztus 24)

"A gyűlölet energiája nem vezet sehová, de a megbocsátás energiája, amely a szeretetben testesül meg, jó útra terelheti az életedet." 

​


----------



## szepk (2010 Augusztus 24)

és végül, de nem utolsó sorban:

"Amikor fiatal voltam, azt hittem, a pénz a legfontosabb dolog az életben; most, hogy öreg vagyok, már tudom, hogy az." 
Oscar Wilde
_  _

​


----------



## szepk (2010 Augusztus 24)

Most már én is teljes értékű emberek érzem magam.


----------



## roberts (2010 Augusztus 24)

Engedj mar


----------



## roberts (2010 Augusztus 24)

Hu meg nagyon sokat kell ide irnom )


----------



## roberts (2010 Augusztus 24)

Az idő és a gyakorlás egyenlő az eredménnyel.


----------



## roberts (2010 Augusztus 24)

A ritka örömöket csak mértékkel szabad élvezni.


----------



## roberts (2010 Augusztus 24)

Ha egyenesen állsz, ne törődj vele, hogy az árnyékod görbe!


----------



## behappy (2010 Augusztus 24)

jó reggelt mindenkinek


----------



## behappy (2010 Augusztus 24)

Tegnap volt Dunaföldváron a Pannon-Etanol alapkő-letétele, végre iparosodunk, és lesz biodízelünk


----------



## behappy (2010 Augusztus 24)

6


----------



## behappy (2010 Augusztus 24)

7


----------



## behappy (2010 Augusztus 24)

8


----------



## behappy (2010 Augusztus 24)

9


----------



## behappy (2010 Augusztus 24)

10


----------



## behappy (2010 Augusztus 24)

11


----------



## behappy (2010 Augusztus 24)

12


----------



## behappy (2010 Augusztus 24)

13


----------



## behappy (2010 Augusztus 24)

14


----------



## behappy (2010 Augusztus 24)

15


----------



## behappy (2010 Augusztus 24)

16


----------



## behappy (2010 Augusztus 24)

17


----------



## behappy (2010 Augusztus 24)

18


----------



## behappy (2010 Augusztus 24)

na még egyet


----------



## behappy (2010 Augusztus 24)

ez az utolsó


----------



## G.I.Papa (2010 Augusztus 24)

Melitta írta:


> 1, jelen


 
Üdvözlők mindenkit.


----------



## kanada111 (2010 Augusztus 24)

na hi mindenkinek


----------



## kanada111 (2010 Augusztus 24)

nekem is kell a 20


----------



## kanada111 (2010 Augusztus 24)

úgyhogy növelem a topic méretét


----------



## kanada111 (2010 Augusztus 24)

egy kis filózgatással


----------



## kanada111 (2010 Augusztus 24)

miért kell értelmetlenül


----------



## kanada111 (2010 Augusztus 24)

beírni ennyi


----------



## kanada111 (2010 Augusztus 24)

dolgot ahhoz


----------



## kanada111 (2010 Augusztus 24)

hogy csak talán fölöslegesen


----------



## G.I.Papa (2010 Augusztus 24)

1valaky írta:


> szuper vagykiss


 
Üdvözlők mindenkit.


----------



## kanada111 (2010 Augusztus 24)

vagy ezekben van valamilyen


----------



## G.I.Papa (2010 Augusztus 24)

Wulfi írta:


> Köszi, Melitta! kiss


 
Üdvözlők mindenkit.


----------



## kanada111 (2010 Augusztus 24)

értelem


----------



## kanada111 (2010 Augusztus 24)

már nem tudom


----------



## kanada111 (2010 Augusztus 24)

én sem hogy


----------



## kanada111 (2010 Augusztus 24)

hol járok


----------



## kanada111 (2010 Augusztus 24)

szval nem kezdem elölről


----------



## csavarga (2010 Augusztus 24)

Jó napot mindenkinet


----------



## kanada111 (2010 Augusztus 24)

inkább befejezem


----------



## csavarga (2010 Augusztus 24)

itt a második kávé ideje


----------



## kanada111 (2010 Augusztus 24)

még 5 ilyennel


----------



## kanada111 (2010 Augusztus 24)

ja, lassan nekem is jöhet


----------



## kanada111 (2010 Augusztus 24)

a kávé


----------



## kanada111 (2010 Augusztus 24)

jöhet nekem is


----------



## csavarga (2010 Augusztus 24)

ha valaki ér, akkor tessék ||||
--------
\ /´|
\ / ´
--- Egésszégetekre !


----------



## kanada111 (2010 Augusztus 24)

vége


----------



## csavarga (2010 Augusztus 24)

jajj széttolta a "grafikámat" ..


----------



## csavarga (2010 Augusztus 24)

Peti azt mondja, hogy: tanitsuk meg a kutyát mindenre


----------



## csavarga (2010 Augusztus 24)

mikor eszik a blöki, akkor ne csapkodja szét


----------



## csavarga (2010 Augusztus 24)

ne vegye el mindíg az autókámat


----------



## csavarga (2010 Augusztus 24)

meg, hoyg ne engedje be a buta betörőbácsikat


----------



## csavarga (2010 Augusztus 24)

és a legjobb verda a Bugatti Veiron


----------



## csavarga (2010 Augusztus 24)

bocs a gyerek leszúrt, hogy rosszul írtam nem Veiron, hanem Veyron


----------



## csavarga (2010 Augusztus 24)

Éppen ideje, hogy elkezdje az iskolát


----------



## csavarga (2010 Augusztus 24)

na még kjét hsz.


----------



## kanada111 (2010 Augusztus 24)

miért nem


----------



## csavarga (2010 Augusztus 24)

Akkor végül még valami élrtelmeset:
remélem a reklámért nem rugnak alvégen: 2010.okt.1., Miskolc, Corener Stage: Heritage koncert. Aki ráér, nézze meg!


----------



## mkd (2010 Augusztus 24)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


Köszi!


----------



## Sweet Candy (2010 Augusztus 24)

*király*

jaj már legyen meg a 20 hozzászólás...


----------



## Sweet Candy (2010 Augusztus 24)

elakarom olvasni azt a könyvet -.-


----------



## Sweet Candy (2010 Augusztus 24)

már nagyon várom ....


----------



## Sweet Candy (2010 Augusztus 24)

kéne pénz és akkor meg tudom venni...


----------



## Sweet Candy (2010 Augusztus 24)

valaki tudja honnan lehet leszedni a Linger -t???


----------



## supic1213 (2010 Augusztus 24)

Sziasztok mennyire szokott bejönni? Már volt, hogy próbálkoztam és nekem nem nagyon vált be


----------



## Sweet Candy (2010 Augusztus 24)

nézzetek be a fantasy sztorimhoz kérlek 
http://xxxsweetcandyxxx.blogspot.com/


----------



## cseng (2010 Augusztus 24)

szeretnénk a 20 hozzászolást


----------



## encsyi (2010 Augusztus 24)

Üdv mindenkinek!


----------



## Sweet Candy (2010 Augusztus 24)

[email protected] holnap edzés...


----------



## Sweet Candy (2010 Augusztus 24)

ajjj ez még csak a 10. üzi -.-


----------



## supic1213 (2010 Augusztus 24)

Sziasztok


----------



## encsyi (2010 Augusztus 24)

ma is szép napunk lesz, de holnaptól elromlik az idő


----------



## Sweet Candy (2010 Augusztus 24)

XD elég fárasztó lehetek XD


----------



## Sweet Candy (2010 Augusztus 24)

ezt valaki visszaolvassa XD


----------



## Sweet Candy (2010 Augusztus 24)

tuti azt fogja hinni hogy...


----------



## Sweet Candy (2010 Augusztus 24)

egy magában beszélő idiótával van dolga XD


----------



## encsyi (2010 Augusztus 24)

nem könnyű ez a 20 hozzászólás


----------



## Sweet Candy (2010 Augusztus 24)

de hát kell az a 20 üzi...


----------



## encsyi (2010 Augusztus 24)

:d


----------



## Sweet Candy (2010 Augusztus 24)

18.


----------



## Sweet Candy (2010 Augusztus 24)

háááááááá 19...


----------



## Sweet Candy (2010 Augusztus 24)

wáááá az uccsó... király volt így magamban beszélgetni XD


----------



## Sweet Candy (2010 Augusztus 24)

mégsem -.-... még kell négy...


----------



## Sweet Candy (2010 Augusztus 24)

remélem tényleg szar idő lesz és nem kell mennem alapozni -.- xD


----------



## Sweet Candy (2010 Augusztus 24)

hajjjjjjj olvasni akarok már XD


----------



## encsyi (2010 Augusztus 24)

kell bizony


----------



## Sweet Candy (2010 Augusztus 24)

és... köszi a hallgatóságnak xP


----------



## encsyi (2010 Augusztus 24)

žžžžžžžžžžž¶ž¶¶ž¶¶
žžžžžžžžž¶¶¶¶žžžžžž¶¶¶¶¶¶
žžžžžžž¶¶žžžžžžžžžžžžžžžž¶¶
žžžžž¶¶žžžžžžžž¶¶žžžžžžžžžž¶¶
žžž¶¶žžžžžžžžžžžžžžžžžžžžžžžž¶¶
žž¶¶žžžžžžžžžžžžžžžžžžžžžžžžžž¶¶
žž¶žžžžžžžžžžžžžžžžžžžžžžžžžžž¶ž ¶
ž¶žžžžžžžžžžžžžžžž¶žžžžžžžžžžžžž ¶
ž¶žžžžžžžžžžžžž¶¶¶¶žžžžžžžžžžžžž ž¶
ž¶žžžžžžžžžžžž¶¶ž¶žžžžžžžžžžž¶žž ž¶
ž¶žžžžžžžžžž¶¶¶¶¶¶žžžžžžž¶¶¶¶žžž ž¶
ž¶žžžžžžžžž¶¶¶¶¶¶¶žžžžžž¶¶žž¶žžž ž¶
žž¶žžžžžžžž¶¶¶¶¶ž¶žžžžž¶¶¶¶¶¶žžž ¶
žž¶¶žžžžžžž¶žžžžž¶žžžž¶¶¶¶¶¶žžž¶ ¶
žžž¶¶žžžžžž¶žžžž¶žžžž¶¶¶¶žžžžž¶
žžžž¶žžžžžž¶žžž¶žžžžž¶žžžžžžž¶
žžžž¶žžžžžž¶¶¶¶žžžžžžžžž¶žž¶¶
žžžž¶¶žžžžžžžžžžžžžžž¶¶¶žž¶
žžžžž¶¶¶žžžžžžž¶¶¶¶¶žžžžžž¶
žžžžžžžž¶¶¶žžžžž¶¶žžžžžžž¶¶
žžžžžžžžžžžž¶¶žžžžž¶¶¶¶¶¶ž
žžžžžžžžžž¶¶žžžžžž¶¶ž¶
žžžžžžž¶¶¶¶žžžžžžžž¶ž¶¶
žžžžžžžžž¶žž¶¶žžžžž¶žžž¶
žžžž¶¶¶¶¶¶ž¶žžžžžžž¶žž¶ž
žž¶¶žžž¶¶¶¶ž¶žžžžžž¶žžž¶¶¶¶¶¶¶
žž¶¶žžžžžž¶¶¶¶žžžžž¶ž¶¶žžžžž¶¶
žž¶žžžžžžžžžž¶¶¶¶¶¶¶¶žžžžžžžžž¶
žžž¶¶žžžžžžžžž¶žžž¶žžžžžžžžžž¶
žžžž¶¶¶¶¶¶¶¶¶¶¶žžž¶¶¶¶¶¶¶¶¶¶¶


----------



## encsyi (2010 Augusztus 24)

gondoltam feldobom ilyenekkel ezt az uncsi, de azért hasznos topicot


----------



## encsyi (2010 Augusztus 24)

merci *te amo te amo te a*
__*te amo te amo te amo t
__te amo te amo te amo te a
_te amo te amo te amo te amo_________ *te amo*
__te amo te amo te amo te amo_____*te amo te amo te
__te amo te amo te amo te amo ___te amo te amo te amo
___te amo te amo te amo te am*_te amo te amo te amo te*
____te amo te amo te amo te amo te amo te amo te amo te*
______te amo te amo te amo te amo te amo te amo te am
_______te amo te amo te amo te amo te amo te amo te a
________=te amo te amo te amo te amo te amo te am
__________te amo te amo te amo te amo te amo te
___________*te amo te amo te amo te amo te a
____________*# te amo te amo te amo te am
_____________* te am ote amo te amo te a
______________ _te amo te amo te amo
______________ __te amo te amo te
______________ __=te amo te a*
______________ ___te amo te
______________ ____te am
______________ ____te a
______________ _____t-


----------



## encsyi (2010 Augusztus 24)

_____________________z zz
____________________z__z
____________________zzz________zzz
______zzzzz__________z_________z__
_____z____zzz________z_________zzz
____zz______zz_______z________z
____z_________z______z_______z
____z__________z_____z______z
____z_____z_____z____z_____z
____z________z___z___z____z
_____z___z________z__z___z
_____zz___________z_zz__z_____zzzzz
______zzz__________zzzzz__zzzzz___zzzz
____zzzzzzzz_______zzzzzzz____________zz
___zz____zzzz_____zzzzz_________________zz
__zz_____________zzzzz____z_____z_______zz
__zz____________zzzzz___________________zz
___zz__________zzzz_________z__________zzz
____zzzzzzzzzzzzzz__________________zzzz 
______________zzz_________zzzzzzzzzz
_________________z___________zz
__________________zz__________z
____________________zzzz______z
________________________zzzzzz


----------



## encsyi (2010 Augusztus 24)

{{\,,
/$$ $$$
/o o $$$
/ ,._ $$$
(c c/\ $$$
`-´ \ $$$;:---~~^~-.,,,
( $$$ :$$$$
( :´$$$,
/\ . : $$$$
/ .\˛ :,_ _.,: : ,$$$$
( ( :˛ :` ~ `:˛ ( $$$$`
\ \ | | : (( $$$`
`,`,| | / / | ´$$,
;_( | / /: | $$
|.: | ( |.: $,
/_/ ;-'/_/ ``


----------



## encsyi (2010 Augusztus 24)

$$$$$$______________#$#$#$________ ______######_ 
_$$$$$$____________$$$#$#$#$ #____________#### 
_$$$$$$$________$$$$$$$$########________#######_ 
__$$$$$$$_____$$$$$$$$$__### ######_____#######__ 
__$$$$$$$____$$$$$$$$______########____#######__ 
__$$$$$$$__$$$$$$$$$________ #########__#######__ 
____$$$$$_$$$$$$______(¨`v´¨ )____######_#####____ 
_____$$$$$$$$__________`-.¸.-`________########_____ 
______$$$$$$$$$$$$$_____ _____#############______ 
____$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$______#################____ 
____$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$______#################____ 
__ _$$$$$$$$$$$$$__$$$$$__#####__#############___ 
___$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ #####################___ 
____$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$__###################____ 
_____$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$__ __#################_____ 
________$$$$$$$$$$____________##########________ 
________$$$$$$$$$$____________##########________


----------



## encsyi (2010 Augusztus 24)

[email protected]@@@@@@[email protected]@@@_
[email protected]@@@@@@@[email protected]@@@@@
[email protected]@@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@
[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@
[email protected]@[email protected]@@[email protected]@
[email protected]@______________________@@
[email protected]@@@@@[email protected]@@@@[email protected]@@
[email protected]@@@@@@@@[email protected]@@@@@@@[email protected]@@
[email protected]@[email protected]@@@@@@@@@[email protected]@
[email protected]@[email protected]@@@@@@@@@@[email protected]@
[email protected]@[email protected]@@@@@@@@@[email protected]@
[email protected]@@[email protected]@@@@@@@[email protected]@@
[email protected]@@@[email protected]@@@@[email protected]@@@
[email protected]@@@@@[email protected]@@@@@
[email protected]@[email protected]@
[email protected]@[email protected]@@@[email protected]@@
[email protected]@@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@@
[email protected]@@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@@
[email protected]@@@@@@[email protected]@@@@
[email protected]@@@@[email protected]@@@
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected][email protected]@@
[email protected]@@@[email protected][email protected][email protected]
[email protected][email protected]@@[email protected]@
[email protected]@@[email protected][email protected]@
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]@@___________


----------



## encsyi (2010 Augusztus 24)

T
te * 
teck *
teckto *
tecktonik*tecktonik *
tecktonik*teckto *
tecktonik*teck *
tecktonik*te *
tecktonik* *
tecktoni *
tecktonik* *
tecktonik*te *
tecktonik*teck *
tecktonik*teckto *
tecktonik*tecktonik *
teckto *
teck *
te *
t *


----------



## encsyi (2010 Augusztus 24)

___________________$$$$$$$$$$
__________________$$$$__________$$$$
________________$$__________________$$$$
______________$$________________________$$$$
____________$$______________________________$$
___________$__________________________________$$
___________$$___________________________________$$
__________$$__$$______________________$$__________$$
________$$__$$___$$$$_________$$$$____$$__________$$$$
______$$___$$__$$$$__$$_____$$$$__$$_$$_____________$$$
______$$___$$____$$$$_________$$$$___$$_______________$$
______$$___$$________________________$$_______________$$
______$$____$$_______________________$$_____________$$
________$$__$$____$$$$$$_____________$$___________$$$
________$$__$$__$$______$$___________$$_________$$
________$$__$$__$$______$$___________$$_______$$
__________$$$$____$$$$$$_____________$$$$____$$$$
__________$$$$_____________________$$__$$____$$$
___________$$_$$$$$$$$$$$$_____$$$$______$$$$_$$
_____________$$___$$______$$$$$_______________$$
_____________$$_____$$$$$$$____________________$$
_____________$$________________________________$$
____________$$_________________________________$$
____________$$_________________________________$$
____________$$___________________________________$
____________$$___________________________________$$
__________$$_________________________$$___________$
__________$$__________$$___________$$_____________$$
________$$__$$________$$_________$$_______________$$
______$$____$$__________$$_______$$_______________$$
______$$____$$____________$$___$$_________________$$
____$$______$$_____________$$_$$_______$$_________$$
____$$______$$________$$____$$$________$$_________$$
____$$______$$________$$____$$$_______$$__________$$
____$$______$$________$$_______________$$__________$$
____$$______$$________$$_______________$$____________$
_$$$$_______$$________$$_______________$$____________$$
$___$$______$$________$$$$___________$$$$____________$$
$___$$______$$________$$__$$_______$$__$$____________$$
_$$$$$______$$________$$____$$___$$_____$$___________$$
____$$______$$________$$______$$_______$$___________$$
____$$______$$________$$_____$$________$$___________$$
__$$________$$________$$$$$$$$___$$$$$$__$$_________$$
__$$________$$________$$______$$$______$$$$_________$$
$$________$$__________$$_________$$$$$$__$$__________$
$$______$$__________$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$______$$__________$
$$_$$_$$$__________$$_____________$$$$$__$$_________$
_$$$$$$$___________$$______________________$$________$$
_____$$__$$__$$__$$_$_____________________$$__________$$
_____$$$$__$___$__$$______________________$$____________$
_______$$___$___$__$_______________________$$_$__$$_$$__$
_________$$$$$$$$$$__________________________$$_$_$$_$$$$
_______________________________________________$$$$$$$$


----------



## encsyi (2010 Augusztus 24)

__000000___00000
_00000000_0000000
_0000000000000000
__00000000000000
____00000000000
_______00000
_________0
________*__000000___00000
_______*__00000000_0000000
______*___0000000000000000
______*____00000000000000
_______*_____00000000000
________*_______00000
_________*________0
_000000___00000___*
00000000_0000000___*
0000000000000000____*
_00000000000000_____*
___00000000000_____*
______00000_______*
________0________*
________*__000000___00000
_______*__00000000_0000000
______*___0000000000000000
______*____00000000000000t
______*______00000000000
_______*________00000
________*_________0
_________*________*
_________*_______*
__________*______*
___________*____*
____________*___*
_____________*__*


----------



## encsyi (2010 Augusztus 24)

$$$$$_______________________________$$$$$
__$$$$$$$$*_____________________,,$$$$$$$$*
___$$$$$$$$$$,,_______________,,$$$$$$$$$$*
____$$$$$$$$$$$$___ ._____.___$$$$$$$$$$$$
____$$$$$$$$$$$$$,_'.____.'_,,$$$$$$$$$$$$$
____$$$$$$$$$$$$$$,, '.__,'_$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$
[email protected]:.$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$
______***[email protected]@$$$$$$$$$$$****
__________,,,__*[email protected]$$$$$$,,,,,,
_____,,$$$$$$$$$$$$$* @ *$$$$$$$$$$$$,,,
____*$$$$$$$$$$$$$*[email protected]@_*$$$$$$$$$$$$$
___,,*[email protected]__*$$$$$$$$$$$$$,,
_,,*___*$$$$$$$$$$$___*___*$$$$$$$$$$*__ *',,
*____,,*$$$$$$$$$$_________$$$$$$$$$$*,,____*
______,;$*$,$$**'____________**'$$***,,
____,;'*___'_.*__________________*___ '*


----------



## kxman (2010 Augusztus 24)

*Jó ez...*

Tényleg jó, hogy itt a semmiről is lehet beszélni...


----------



## encsyi (2010 Augusztus 24)

____
/____ \__,
|[email protected][email protected]_|


----------



## kxman (2010 Augusztus 24)

Mert kell az a 20 poszt


----------



## kxman (2010 Augusztus 24)

encsyi, szépen rajzolsz :-D


----------



## kxman (2010 Augusztus 24)

megpróbálom én is


----------



## encsyi (2010 Augusztus 24)

_____________xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx___________
_________ xx______________________xx___________
_______xxx________________________xxx_________
_____xxx____________________________xxx_______
___xxx___________ _____________________xxx_____
__xxx_________xxx________xxx___________xxx___
_xx___________xxx________xxx____________xx___
_xx ___________xxx________xxx_____________xx__
_xx___________xxx________xxx_____________xx__
_xx_____xxx____________________xxx___ ____xx__
_xx_____xx______________________xx_______xx__
_xx______xxx__________________xxx________xx__
__xx_____xxxx___________ _____xxx________xx___
___xx_______xxxx__________xxxx_________xx____
____xx_________xxxxxxxxxxxx___________xx____
_____xxx____ ________________________xxx_____
_______xxxx______________________xxxx_______
__________xxxx________________xxxx__________
__ ___________xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx_____________


----------



## kxman (2010 Augusztus 24)

______*******|
|______\ __|__ \
@ @ @


----------



## encsyi (2010 Augusztus 24)

köszike  valamivel csak elütöttem ezt a 20 hozzászólást  
további sok szerencsét 
sziasztok!


----------



## kxman (2010 Augusztus 24)

ez nem jött össze :-X


----------



## kxman (2010 Augusztus 24)

szia


----------



## kxman (2010 Augusztus 24)

egyedül maradtam


----------



## kxman (2010 Augusztus 24)

vagy még van itt valaki?


----------



## kxman (2010 Augusztus 24)

Minden posztot 19 másodperc alatt írok...


----------



## kxman (2010 Augusztus 24)

Az előző 16mp alatt sikerült...


----------



## kxman (2010 Augusztus 24)

kezdek belejönni


----------



## encsyi (2010 Augusztus 24)

most miért nem tudok ugyanúgy semmit sem csinálni?:S


----------



## encsyi (2010 Augusztus 24)

így nem is ér semmit, hogy megvan a 20 hozzászólás


----------



## kxman (2010 Augusztus 24)

ez a 12.


----------



## kxman (2010 Augusztus 24)

encsyi: nem jött össze?


----------



## kxman (2010 Augusztus 24)

Én se küszködjek?


----------



## kxman (2010 Augusztus 24)

pedig mindjárt megvan


----------



## kxman (2010 Augusztus 24)

_________________----________________
##############( )#############
.......................................................................


----------



## kxman (2010 Augusztus 24)

[email protected]______


----------



## kxman (2010 Augusztus 24)

19............... és.....................


----------



## kxman (2010 Augusztus 24)

20.......!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kxman (2010 Augusztus 24)

21..... talán így menni fog


----------



## kxman (2010 Augusztus 24)

Ja most olvasom, hogy +2 napos reg kell... majd visszanézek holnapután


----------



## Kattincs (2010 Augusztus 24)

Hali


----------



## Kattincs (2010 Augusztus 24)




----------



## Kattincs (2010 Augusztus 24)

19


----------



## Kattincs (2010 Augusztus 24)

18


----------



## Kattincs (2010 Augusztus 24)

17


----------



## Kattincs (2010 Augusztus 24)

16


----------



## Kattincs (2010 Augusztus 24)

15


----------



## Kattincs (2010 Augusztus 24)




----------



## Paraatesz (2010 Augusztus 24)

Én Jolly alapokat szeretnék kérni...az utolsó albumról..ha lehetséges . THX


----------



## Szilvia29 (2010 Augusztus 24)

Nos nekem is kellene anyag a munkámhoz, óvónéni vagyok és kell a 20 hozzászólás így remélem nem bánjátok a következő üzeneteket


----------



## Szilvia29 (2010 Augusztus 24)

1


----------



## tamasmiki (2010 Augusztus 24)

hali, sziasztok


----------



## tamasmiki (2010 Augusztus 24)

2


----------



## tamasmiki (2010 Augusztus 24)

3


----------



## Szilvia29 (2010 Augusztus 24)

2


----------



## tamasmiki (2010 Augusztus 24)

4


----------



## tamasmiki (2010 Augusztus 24)

így is el lehet érni a 20 hozzászólást?


----------



## Szilvia29 (2010 Augusztus 24)

3


----------



## Szilvia29 (2010 Augusztus 24)

4


----------



## tamasmiki (2010 Augusztus 24)

6


----------



## Szilvia29 (2010 Augusztus 24)

5


----------



## tamasmiki (2010 Augusztus 24)

7


----------



## tamasmiki (2010 Augusztus 24)

20 hozzászólás mennyi letöltésre elegendő?


----------



## tamasmiki (2010 Augusztus 24)

9


----------



## tamasmiki (2010 Augusztus 24)

10


----------



## tamasmiki (2010 Augusztus 24)

11


----------



## Szilvia29 (2010 Augusztus 24)

nemtudom van e korlátozás nem emlékszem hogy a fóromszabályzatban olvastam volna


----------



## tamasmiki (2010 Augusztus 24)

12


----------



## tamasmiki (2010 Augusztus 24)

13


----------



## Szilvia29 (2010 Augusztus 24)

De én úgy jutottam ide hogy itt könnyen meg lehet a 20 hozzászólást szerezni


----------



## tamasmiki (2010 Augusztus 24)

14


----------



## tamasmiki (2010 Augusztus 24)

15


----------



## tamasmiki (2010 Augusztus 24)

16


----------



## Szilvia29 (2010 Augusztus 24)

már másik fórumon megvan a 20 mégsem enged letölteni


----------



## Szilvia29 (2010 Augusztus 24)

És már töltöttem is fel


----------



## tamasmiki (2010 Augusztus 24)

17


----------



## Szilvia29 (2010 Augusztus 24)

10


----------



## Szilvia29 (2010 Augusztus 24)

9


----------



## Szilvia29 (2010 Augusztus 24)

8


----------



## Szilvia29 (2010 Augusztus 24)

7


----------



## Szilvia29 (2010 Augusztus 24)

6


----------



## Szilvia29 (2010 Augusztus 24)

198


----------



## Szilvia29 (2010 Augusztus 24)

na majd most


----------



## Szilvia29 (2010 Augusztus 24)

talán


----------



## Szilvia29 (2010 Augusztus 24)

40


----------



## Szilvia29 (2010 Augusztus 24)

41


----------



## nyu79 (2010 Augusztus 24)

Akkor sziasztok,

bár nem értem miért kell hozzászólnom akkor is, ha esetleg nem akarok, de ha muszáj...


----------



## nyu79 (2010 Augusztus 24)

Még csak most kezdtem nézelődni


----------



## nyu79 (2010 Augusztus 24)

próbálok majd érdekes dolgokat találni


----------



## nyu79 (2010 Augusztus 24)

próbálok majd csak arra válaszolni


----------



## nyu79 (2010 Augusztus 24)

amire


----------



## nyu79 (2010 Augusztus 24)

kedvem


----------



## nyu79 (2010 Augusztus 24)

is


----------



## nyu79 (2010 Augusztus 24)

lesz


----------



## nyu79 (2010 Augusztus 24)

addig


----------



## nyu79 (2010 Augusztus 24)

is furcsa


----------



## Szilvia29 (2010 Augusztus 24)

Szia Nyu79

Nekem megvan a kétnapos regisztráció és már több mint 40 hozzászólás mégsem enged letölteni


----------



## nyu79 (2010 Augusztus 24)

ez az


----------



## nyu79 (2010 Augusztus 24)

ne már? akkor minek kinlódok itt...


----------



## nyu79 (2010 Augusztus 24)

nem baj próba cseresznye


----------



## nyu79 (2010 Augusztus 24)

már csak 7 kell


----------



## nyu79 (2010 Augusztus 24)

vagyis csak 6


----------



## nyu79 (2010 Augusztus 24)

ja nem már csak 5


----------



## nyu79 (2010 Augusztus 24)

hamarosan kiderül


----------



## nyu79 (2010 Augusztus 24)

akkor próbálom tovább


----------



## nyu79 (2010 Augusztus 24)

már csak 2


----------



## nyu79 (2010 Augusztus 24)

na lássuk a macit


----------



## fukudix (2010 Augusztus 24)

Nekem se lenne rossz a 20 hozzászólás


----------



## carlos84 (2010 Augusztus 24)

*üdv mindenkinek!*

szerintetek?


----------



## carlos84 (2010 Augusztus 24)

*üdv*

milyen hangszert vegyek?


----------



## Zsike2010 (2010 Augusztus 24)

A 20 üzenet gyűjtése alkalmából üdvözöllek:


----------



## fukudix (2010 Augusztus 24)

2


----------



## Prediboy (2010 Augusztus 24)

Hali mindenkinek


----------



## fukudix (2010 Augusztus 24)

3


----------



## nyu79 (2010 Augusztus 24)

ja értem, hát értelmes hozzászólás kell... meg mittomén miket feltölteni... majd ha lesz mit, fogok nyilván, de ha addig kerestem valamit, akkor már nem tölthetem le...? a másik, hogy valaki ott ül, és nézi, hogy értelmes volt-e? hát ez elég furcsa...
nem baj, egyszer biztos összejön...


----------



## fukudix (2010 Augusztus 24)

5


----------



## carlos84 (2010 Augusztus 24)

*üdv*

korg pa800 vagy


----------



## Zsomba (2010 Augusztus 24)

kösziköszikösziköszi kiss


----------



## carlos84 (2010 Augusztus 24)

*üdv*

yamaha psr s910?


----------



## fukudix (2010 Augusztus 24)

plusz hozzászólás


----------



## carlos84 (2010 Augusztus 24)

*üdv mindenkinek!*

nem tudom


----------



## carlos84 (2010 Augusztus 24)

*üdv mindenkinek!*

a zongra hangszin


----------



## macuser (2010 Augusztus 24)




----------



## fukudix (2010 Augusztus 24)

+ hozzászólás


----------



## Zsike2010 (2010 Augusztus 24)

Hali!
Még mindíg a 20 üzenet gyűjtésén fáradozok!
Üdv:


----------



## carlos84 (2010 Augusztus 24)

*üdv mindenkinek!*

lennék


----------



## macuser (2010 Augusztus 24)

Tahks!


----------



## fukudix (2010 Augusztus 24)

453


----------



## carlos84 (2010 Augusztus 24)

*üdv mindenkinek!*

kiváncsi hogy melykbe jobb!


----------



## fukudix (2010 Augusztus 24)

9


----------



## Zsomba (2010 Augusztus 24)

tényleg köszi!


----------



## fukudix (2010 Augusztus 24)

10


----------



## macuser (2010 Augusztus 24)

?


----------



## fukudix (2010 Augusztus 24)

11


----------



## fukudix (2010 Augusztus 24)

12


----------



## fukudix (2010 Augusztus 24)

13


----------



## Zsike2010 (2010 Augusztus 24)

Hali!
Még mindíg a 20 üzenet gyűjtésén fáradozok!
Üdv:


----------



## fukudix (2010 Augusztus 24)

14


----------



## carlos84 (2010 Augusztus 24)

*üdv mindenkinek!*

sziasztok egyszerűen nem birok 20 hozzá szolás után sem letőlteni kérem segitsetek nekem román stiusok kellenének ami fönt van az oldalon!nagyon megköszönném ha valaki elküldené nelem! a email-cimre!


----------



## fukudix (2010 Augusztus 24)

15


----------



## fukudix (2010 Augusztus 24)

16


----------



## fukudix (2010 Augusztus 24)

18


----------



## fukudix (2010 Augusztus 24)

19


----------



## fukudix (2010 Augusztus 24)

20


----------



## Zsike2010 (2010 Augusztus 24)

Hali!
Még mindíg, még mindíg a 20 üzenet gyűjtésén fáradozok!
Üdv:


----------



## fukudix (2010 Augusztus 24)

tzfnjhmnj


----------



## Zsike2010 (2010 Augusztus 24)

Hali!
Még mindíg, még mindíg , még mindíg a 20 üzenet gyűjtésén fáradozok!
Üdv:


----------



## Zsike2010 (2010 Augusztus 24)

Hali!
Még mindíg, még mindíg , még mindíg a 20 üzenet gyűjtésén fáradozok!
Üdv


----------



## krip664 (2010 Augusztus 24)

*A MAGYAR UGARON*



 

 Elvadult tájon gázolok:
Ős, buja földön dudva, muhar.
Ezt a vad mezőt ismerem,
Ez a magyar Ugar. 
Lehajlok a szent humusig:
E szűzi földön valami rág.
Hej, égig-nyúló giz-gazok,
Hát nincsen itt virág? 
Vad indák gyűrűznek körül,
Míg a föld alvó lelkét lesem,
Régmult virágok illata
Bódít szerelmesen. 
Csönd van. A dudva, a muhar,
A gaz lehúz, altat, befed
S egy kacagó szél suhan el
A nagy Ugar felett.


----------



## krip664 (2010 Augusztus 24)

Nem hiába mondom, hogy az Isten rosszul teremtette az embert, ki kellett volna mérnie a szavakat, mint a búzakalászba a szemeket, hogy ennyi és annyi jut egy-egy emberi nyelv számára, például egy milliárd szó, ha ezeket ledarálta az utolsóig, megdermedne a nyelv és meg nem mozdulna többé, akkor aztán jobban meggondolnák az emberek, hogy mit beszélnek s nem pazarolnák a szókészletüket üres, valótlan fecsegésre.


----------



## krip664 (2010 Augusztus 24)

Az, aki el van bűvölve, maga sem tudja, honnan szedte fel a benyomásokat, melyekből valóságos dicssugarakat fon imádottja feje körül.


----------



## krip664 (2010 Augusztus 24)

Ha szivárványt akarsz látni, el kell viselned az esőt.


----------



## krip664 (2010 Augusztus 24)

*KESZTHELY*


 

 Itt, a kék Balaton partja virányain,
Hol minden mosolyog, mint az aranyvilág,
Hol dús búzakalász rengedez a mezőn,
S a halmok koszorús oldalain ragyog
A százféle gyümölcs s a zamatos gerezd;
Itt a keszthelyi zöld parton emelkedik
A csendes Helikon. Jöjjetek, ó szelíd
Áon szűzei, és verjetek itt lakást!
Nézzétek, mi kies sorhegy ölelgeti
A tér telkeit és a vizenyős lapályt;
Itt leltek gyönyörű thessali berkeket,
Bércforrást, susogó völgyeket és homályt.
Gyakran múlatoz itt hínaras öblöken
Nereus, sáskoszorús nymphaleányival;
Gyakran zengeti itt Árion énekét
A hold fénye alatt gerjedező vizen.
S nézzétek, hol ama már feketült falak
Látszatnak, menedékváratok ott vagyon!
Ott vár títeket egy bölcs, s kebelébe zár
Egy nagy férfi, kinek lelke periklesi
Századnak született, s aki virágkorát
Rómának ragyogóbb színre derítené.


----------



## krip664 (2010 Augusztus 24)

“A férfinak nincs joga fizikai edzés területén amatőrnek lennie. Szégyen számára anélkül megöregedni, hogy látta volna azt a szépséget és erőt, amire a teste képes.”


----------



## krip664 (2010 Augusztus 24)

“A fájdalom elkerülhetetlen. A szenvedés választás dolga.”


----------



## krip664 (2010 Augusztus 24)

*ANYÁM, ANYÁM...*



 Anyám, anyám, oh
Legjobb s legboldogtalanabb anya!
Nincs hát reményed,
Mit a fösvény való beváltana? 
Kiküldözéd, mint
Galambját Nóé, a reményeket;
De teljesűlés
Zöld ágával meg egy sem érkezett. 
Végső reményed:
Ha majd halálod meg fog hűteni,
Fölmelegítnek
Még egyszer gyermeked hő könnyei. 
Szegény anyám te!
Ez a vigasztalás sem jut neked;
Elsírta könnyeit
Szerelmesének sírján gyermeked.


----------



## krip664 (2010 Augusztus 24)

Függ már a lant megérintetlenűl,
Mellyel keservemet elénekeltem,
Keservem, érted, a sír börtönének
Örök rabjává záratott szerelmem. 
Ott függ a lant megérintetlenűl,
S ha megpendűl a méla nyúgalomban:
Az nem az összes hangszernek zenéje,
Egy-egy húr hangja csak, mely kettépattan.


----------



## krip664 (2010 Augusztus 24)

Úgy sírhatnék!... megbántott valami,
Nagyon megbántott, mondhatatlanul.
És a felhővel a lélek rokon:
Megkönnyebbűl, midőn esője hull. 
De én nem sírok, nem szivelhetem,
Megfogadám, hogy többé nem sírok.
El, könnyek!... szívem úgyis oly üres,
Megfértek benne, odafolyjatok.


----------



## krip664 (2010 Augusztus 24)

A lány szerette, A fiú nem.
A lány felnézett rá, A fiú nem.
A lány szerelmet vallott, A fiú megalázta.
A lány sírt végette, A fiú kinevette.
A fiú csak akkor jött rá mit tett, 
Amikor a lány sírjára virágot tett.


----------



## krip664 (2010 Augusztus 24)

1 Adj már csendességet, lelki békességet, mennybéli Úr!
Bujdosó elmémet ódd bútól szívemet, kit sok kín fúr!
2 Sok ideje immár, hogy lelkem szomjan vár mentségére,
Őrizd, ne hadd, ébreszd, haragod ne gerjeszd vesztségére!
3 Nem kicsiny munkával, fiad halálával váltottál meg,
Kinek érdeméért most is szükségemet teljesíts meg!
4 Irgalmad nagysága, nem vétkem rútsága feljebb való,
Irgalmad végtelen, de bűnöm éktelen s romlást valló.
5 Jóvoltod változást, gazdagságod fogyást ereszthet-e?
Engem, te szolgádat, mint régen sokakat, ébreszthet-e?
6 Nem kell kételkednem, sőt jót reménlenem igéd szerint,
Megadod kedvessen, mit ígérsz kegyessen hitem szerint,
7 Nyisd fel hát karodnak, szentséges markodnak áldott zárját,
Add meg életemnek, nyomorult fejemnek letört szárnyát;
8 Repülvén áldjalak, élvén imádjalak vétek nélkül,
Kit jól gyakorolván, haljak meg nyugodván, bú s kín nélkül!


----------



## krip664 (2010 Augusztus 24)

A legegyszerűbb válasz minden kérdésre egy mosoly. Utána már döntsék el ők, hogy mit akarunk vele mondani.


----------



## krip664 (2010 Augusztus 24)

Az emberiség lassan, de mindig megvalósítja a bölcsek álmait.


----------



## krip664 (2010 Augusztus 24)

Ma nálunk már új szóval, 
Emberséges élet van. 
Nem él e Drága Nemzet, 
Lesújtó szolgasorsban.


----------



## krip664 (2010 Augusztus 24)

Mert halálos erő vagy, hazám, mely nem bocsát el. Minden te vagy, minden benned van. Megadom magam.


----------



## krip664 (2010 Augusztus 24)

Gyáva népnek nincs hazája, nem léphetünk többé hátra. Itt már csak az elszántság segít.


----------



## krip664 (2010 Augusztus 24)

Az ország, amelyikben éltem, a hazám is volt... és a haza a szabadságot jelentette.


----------



## krip664 (2010 Augusztus 24)

*Alkalom *szüli a tolvajt.


----------



## krip664 (2010 Augusztus 24)

Nem egy nap alatt épült *Buda *vára
Egyszer volt *Budán *kutyavásár.


----------



## szasza_boy (2010 Augusztus 24)

Sziasztok! Jöttem gyártani a hozzászólásokat.


----------



## szasza_boy (2010 Augusztus 24)

2


----------



## szasza_boy (2010 Augusztus 24)

3


----------



## szasza_boy (2010 Augusztus 24)

4


----------



## szasza_boy (2010 Augusztus 24)

5


----------



## szasza_boy (2010 Augusztus 24)

6


----------



## szasza_boy (2010 Augusztus 24)

7


----------



## szasza_boy (2010 Augusztus 24)

8


----------



## szasza_boy (2010 Augusztus 24)

9


----------



## szasza_boy (2010 Augusztus 24)

10


----------



## Diogenes (2010 Augusztus 24)

en csak betuvel: nyolcadik


----------



## szasza_boy (2010 Augusztus 24)

11


----------



## tamasmiki (2010 Augusztus 24)

szia


----------



## Vikianya (2010 Augusztus 24)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> 
> 
> 
> és ez, hogy smint működik?


----------



## Vikianya (2010 Augusztus 24)

akkor most jön az 5.

?????????????????????????????


----------



## tamasmiki (2010 Augusztus 24)

19


----------



## tamasmiki (2010 Augusztus 24)

és 20!!!!!


----------



## Vikianya (2010 Augusztus 24)

6.


----------



## Vikianya (2010 Augusztus 24)

7:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Vikianya (2010 Augusztus 24)

8


----------



## Inhouse (2010 Augusztus 24)

Sziasztok!

20...


----------



## Inhouse (2010 Augusztus 24)

19


----------



## Inhouse (2010 Augusztus 24)

18
Ez egy nagyon szép szabály, logikus, meg minden...


----------



## Inhouse (2010 Augusztus 24)

17...de komolyan...


----------



## Vikianya (2010 Augusztus 24)

naja 9


----------



## Inhouse (2010 Augusztus 24)

16...


----------



## Vikianya (2010 Augusztus 24)

Ten


----------



## Vikianya (2010 Augusztus 24)

11+9


----------



## Inhouse (2010 Augusztus 24)

15...
Mi ellen védi a fórumot egy olyan szabály, ami miatt tömeges értelmetlen válaszokat kell irogatni?


----------



## Vikianya (2010 Augusztus 24)

12:11:


----------



## Inhouse (2010 Augusztus 24)

14...


----------



## Inhouse (2010 Augusztus 24)

13...kedd


----------



## Vikianya (2010 Augusztus 24)

jóóóóó kérdés


----------



## Inhouse (2010 Augusztus 24)

12... 
Ez a legpörgősebb topic?


----------



## Vikianya (2010 Augusztus 24)

:``:14 asszem....hát ez így elég gáááááááááááááááááz


----------



## Inhouse (2010 Augusztus 24)

11...
A többit holnap...csá


----------



## Vikianya (2010 Augusztus 24)

asszem ma nem jutok el 20-ig:9:


----------



## Vikianya (2010 Augusztus 24)

már csak négy de miért is csinálom mindezt?


----------



## Vikianya (2010 Augusztus 24)

kezdek a géppel együtt lassulni


----------



## Vikianya (2010 Augusztus 24)

3


----------



## Vikianya (2010 Augusztus 24)

2


----------



## Vikianya (2010 Augusztus 24)

1:33::twisted:


----------



## saman6 (2010 Augusztus 24)

Itt vagyok


----------



## Vikianya (2010 Augusztus 24)

nuuuu és most mi a nagy helyze?????


----------



## szasza_boy (2010 Augusztus 24)

12


----------



## szasza_boy (2010 Augusztus 24)

13


----------



## szasza_boy (2010 Augusztus 24)

14


----------



## szasza_boy (2010 Augusztus 24)

15


----------



## szasza_boy (2010 Augusztus 24)

16


----------



## szasza_boy (2010 Augusztus 24)

17


----------



## szasza_boy (2010 Augusztus 24)

18


----------



## szasza_boy (2010 Augusztus 24)

19


----------



## szasza_boy (2010 Augusztus 24)

20


----------



## szasza_boy (2010 Augusztus 24)

21; csak nehogy felemeljék a limitet 200-ra...;-)


----------



## Holleanyó1969 (2010 Augusztus 24)

Mindig nagy dolognak tartom, ha egy ember képes olyan életet élni, ami több ember életében nyomot hagy, még jobb ha jó nyomot!


----------



## Holleanyó1969 (2010 Augusztus 24)

Nem kérek köszi!


----------



## Holleanyó1969 (2010 Augusztus 24)

lilli írta:


> <S></S>
> 
> Találd ki, hol készült ez a kép?
> 
> Ha sikerült tegyél fel te is egy képet.


 Nem látok képet


----------



## Holleanyó1969 (2010 Augusztus 24)

nem látok képet


----------



## Holleanyó1969 (2010 Augusztus 24)

olvasás


----------



## Holleanyó1969 (2010 Augusztus 24)

színház


----------



## Holleanyó1969 (2010 Augusztus 24)

zene


----------



## Holleanyó1969 (2010 Augusztus 24)

kreatív


----------



## Holleanyó1969 (2010 Augusztus 24)

barkácsolás


----------



## Holleanyó1969 (2010 Augusztus 24)

gyermeknevelés


----------



## Holleanyó1969 (2010 Augusztus 24)

Hűség lehet egy tevékenységhez is!


----------



## Holleanyó1969 (2010 Augusztus 24)

Hűség lehet egy tárgyhoz is ami pl emlék..


----------



## Holleanyó1969 (2010 Augusztus 24)

mioki írta:


> Hát nem biztos, hogy teljesen ide illik, de ezt most tanulom. Kínai csomózás. A képen szereplő darab negyed óráig készült... még van mit gyakorolnom. De nagyon szépeket lehet csinálni.


 A képet nem látom


----------



## olil (2010 Augusztus 24)

sziasztok


----------



## olil (2010 Augusztus 24)

2.


----------



## piros55 (2010 Augusztus 24)

*Kukucs !*


----------



## etc (2010 Augusztus 24)

hi


----------



## saman6 (2010 Augusztus 24)

7


----------



## saman6 (2010 Augusztus 24)

nyolc - hasad a polc


----------



## saman6 (2010 Augusztus 24)

kilenc - kis Ferenc


----------



## saman6 (2010 Augusztus 24)

tíz - tiszta víz


----------



## saman6 (2010 Augusztus 24)

11


----------



## Csiga81 (2010 Augusztus 24)

Helló


----------



## Csiga81 (2010 Augusztus 24)

1


----------



## Csiga81 (2010 Augusztus 24)

2


----------



## Csiga81 (2010 Augusztus 24)

Ez így elég lassú lesz...


----------



## Csiga81 (2010 Augusztus 24)

5


----------



## saman6 (2010 Augusztus 24)

13


----------



## Csiga81 (2010 Augusztus 24)

6


----------



## saman6 (2010 Augusztus 24)

14


----------



## Csiga81 (2010 Augusztus 24)

7


----------



## saman6 (2010 Augusztus 24)

15


----------



## saman6 (2010 Augusztus 24)

16


----------



## saman6 (2010 Augusztus 24)

17


----------



## saman6 (2010 Augusztus 24)

18


----------



## saman6 (2010 Augusztus 24)

19


----------



## Csiga81 (2010 Augusztus 24)

8


----------



## saman6 (2010 Augusztus 24)

20


----------



## Csiga81 (2010 Augusztus 24)

5+4


----------



## Csiga81 (2010 Augusztus 24)

7+3


----------



## Csiga81 (2010 Augusztus 24)

8+3


----------



## Csiga81 (2010 Augusztus 24)

9+3


----------



## Csiga81 (2010 Augusztus 24)

13


----------



## Zsóka mama (2010 Augusztus 24)

nagyon jó dolgok vannak a fórumon, de pont az első néhány hozzászólást összegyűjteni a nehézkes. köszi a témát.


----------



## Csiga81 (2010 Augusztus 24)

14


----------



## Csiga81 (2010 Augusztus 24)

tizenöt


----------



## Csiga81 (2010 Augusztus 24)

tizen6


----------



## Csiga81 (2010 Augusztus 24)

17


----------



## Csiga81 (2010 Augusztus 24)

1nyolc


----------



## Csiga81 (2010 Augusztus 24)

egy híján 20


----------



## Csiga81 (2010 Augusztus 24)

hurrrá


----------



## Csiga81 (2010 Augusztus 24)

nem megy


----------



## Engel004 (2010 Augusztus 24)

hali


----------



## Engel004 (2010 Augusztus 24)

túl vagyok a húszon és nem engedcsak a keresztapa kéne


----------



## pappili (2010 Augusztus 24)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


Köszi, megpróbálom.:neutral:


----------



## LaciB1 (2010 Augusztus 24)

Mindnyájatokatt ü dvözlök!


----------



## nyu79 (2010 Augusztus 24)

mert értelmes hozzászólás kell... ráadásul a könyveknél pl. azt írja, hogy tölts is fel 20 könyvet aztán tölthetsz le...


----------



## Kikinga7 (2010 Augusztus 24)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Kikinga7 (2010 Augusztus 24)

Nekem tetszik ez az oldal!


----------



## juditszelenge (2010 Augusztus 24)

Ahhoz képest, hogy KanadaHun, mindenki valahol máshol lakik.


----------



## Kikinga7 (2010 Augusztus 24)

Ez amúgy miért KanadaHun? Tényleg mindenki máshol lakik...


----------



## Kikinga7 (2010 Augusztus 24)

Valaki van itt?


----------



## steinheil19 (2010 Augusztus 24)

Kiraly


----------



## steinheil19 (2010 Augusztus 24)

ez


----------



## steinheil19 (2010 Augusztus 24)

a


----------



## steinheil19 (2010 Augusztus 24)

forum!


----------



## steinheil19 (2010 Augusztus 24)

1


----------



## steinheil19 (2010 Augusztus 24)

2


----------



## steinheil19 (2010 Augusztus 24)

a3


----------



## gkovacsp (2010 Augusztus 24)

Mi értelme van így a 20 hozzászólás limitnek?


----------



## steinheil19 (2010 Augusztus 24)

a4‹


----------



## gkovacsp (2010 Augusztus 24)

Azt hiszem inkább keresek 19 viccet.


----------



## steinheil19 (2010 Augusztus 24)

a5


----------



## steinheil19 (2010 Augusztus 24)

6er


----------



## steinheil19 (2010 Augusztus 24)

7er


----------



## steinheil19 (2010 Augusztus 24)

8


----------



## steinheil19 (2010 Augusztus 24)

V12


----------



## steinheil19 (2010 Augusztus 24)

a


----------



## steinheil19 (2010 Augusztus 24)

s


----------



## steinheil19 (2010 Augusztus 24)

d


----------



## steinheil19 (2010 Augusztus 24)

f


----------



## steinheil19 (2010 Augusztus 24)

h


----------



## steinheil19 (2010 Augusztus 24)

w


----------



## Arpi&Eszter (2010 Augusztus 24)

1


----------



## steinheil19 (2010 Augusztus 24)

e


----------



## Arpi&Eszter (2010 Augusztus 24)

2


----------



## steinheil19 (2010 Augusztus 24)

j


----------



## Arpi&Eszter (2010 Augusztus 24)




----------



## Arpi&Eszter (2010 Augusztus 24)

:*


----------



## Arpi&Eszter (2010 Augusztus 24)

5


----------



## Kikinga7 (2010 Augusztus 24)

Jó lenne már 20 hozzászólás!


----------



## Jada2 (2010 Augusztus 24)

Hello mindenkinek!


----------



## Jada2 (2010 Augusztus 24)

123


----------



## Kikinga7 (2010 Augusztus 24)

hatodik még csak


----------



## tadu54 (2010 Augusztus 24)

Itt vagyok én is.


----------



## Jada2 (2010 Augusztus 24)

Szeretném összegyűjteni


----------



## Kikinga7 (2010 Augusztus 24)

Nálatok milyen idő van?


----------



## Arpi&Eszter (2010 Augusztus 24)

9


----------



## Savas (2010 Augusztus 24)

Sziasztok!

na nekem ez csak az első


----------



## Jada2 (2010 Augusztus 24)

minél hamarabb


----------



## Kikinga7 (2010 Augusztus 24)

Én is szeretném összegyűjteni!


----------



## Jada2 (2010 Augusztus 24)

a 20 db hozzászólásomat


----------



## Savas (2010 Augusztus 24)

már a másodiknál járok


----------



## Kikinga7 (2010 Augusztus 24)

Nekem még kb 12 kell!


----------



## Arpi&Eszter (2010 Augusztus 24)

Gyönyörű az idő.


----------



## Jada2 (2010 Augusztus 24)

Süt a nap!


----------



## Savas (2010 Augusztus 24)

röviditek : 3


----------



## Kikinga7 (2010 Augusztus 24)

Erdélyben vagy? Naagyon szeretem Erdélyt! Többször is jártam ott!


----------



## Jada2 (2010 Augusztus 24)

De jön a vihar!


----------



## Arpi&Eszter (2010 Augusztus 24)

De még igy is elég nehéz összegyűjtögetni a 20-at.


----------



## Savas (2010 Augusztus 24)

4


----------



## Jada2 (2010 Augusztus 24)

Én is jártam Erdélyben! Torockón!


----------



## Kikinga7 (2010 Augusztus 24)

Nálunk most nincs jó idő! Jelenleg Bp-n vagyok, de borongós


----------



## Savas (2010 Augusztus 24)

5


----------



## Jada2 (2010 Augusztus 24)

Nagyon szép hely!


----------



## Arpi&Eszter (2010 Augusztus 24)

Erdélyi vagyok igen!


----------



## Kikinga7 (2010 Augusztus 24)

Voltatok nyaralni valahol?


----------



## Savas (2010 Augusztus 24)

6


----------



## Jada2 (2010 Augusztus 24)

kb. 5 éve voltam ott, májusban, még hó volt!


----------



## Savas (2010 Augusztus 24)

7


----------



## gkovacsp (2010 Augusztus 24)

Ha megvan a 20 és már három nap, akkor mi lehet a gond?
21?


----------



## Jada2 (2010 Augusztus 24)

A Mátrában nyaraltunk a családdal.


----------



## Kikinga7 (2010 Augusztus 24)

De jó neked, sokkal kedvesebbek ott a magyarok!


----------



## Arpi&Eszter (2010 Augusztus 24)

Ez már a tizedik! )


----------



## Savas (2010 Augusztus 24)

8


----------



## Jada2 (2010 Augusztus 24)

nekem is megvan már a 23 is, és mégsem engedi...


----------



## Savas (2010 Augusztus 24)

9


----------



## Kikinga7 (2010 Augusztus 24)

Mármint Erdélyben!


----------



## Arpi&Eszter (2010 Augusztus 24)

11


----------



## Savas (2010 Augusztus 24)

10, huh, már kezdek fáradni


----------



## Jada2 (2010 Augusztus 24)

ezért írom folyamatosan a üziket, már 35. nél tartok


----------



## Kikinga7 (2010 Augusztus 24)

De miért nem engedi? Az is fontos, hogy értelmeset írj?


----------



## Arpi&Eszter (2010 Augusztus 24)

12


----------



## Savas (2010 Augusztus 24)

12


----------



## Jada2 (2010 Augusztus 24)

szerintetek engedi most már?


----------



## Arpi&Eszter (2010 Augusztus 24)

Lehetséges


----------



## Savas (2010 Augusztus 24)

jaj kimaradt a 11


----------



## Kikinga7 (2010 Augusztus 24)

Pedig nekem is jó lenne már 20 legalább!


----------



## Arpi&Eszter (2010 Augusztus 24)

Próbáld újra


----------



## Jada2 (2010 Augusztus 24)

2008 augusztusában regisztráltam, akkor már megvan a 3 nap...


----------



## Kikinga7 (2010 Augusztus 24)

Megengedte?


----------



## Savas (2010 Augusztus 24)

13


----------



## Jada2 (2010 Augusztus 24)

najó, megpróbálom.


----------



## Kikinga7 (2010 Augusztus 24)

Lehet, hogy nem jó az oldal, szerintem próbálgasd!


----------



## Arpi&Eszter (2010 Augusztus 24)

15. alkalom


----------



## Arpi&Eszter (2010 Augusztus 24)

Még mindig van 4


----------



## Kikinga7 (2010 Augusztus 24)

Ez lesz a 19. hozzászólásom, már csak 1 kell! Remélem utána jó lesz


----------



## Kikinga7 (2010 Augusztus 24)

Na ez az utolsó, most lehet, hogy jó lesz!


----------



## Arpi&Eszter (2010 Augusztus 24)

Én is belefáradtam


----------



## Kikinga7 (2010 Augusztus 24)

Megnézem, hogy működik-e!


----------



## Jada2 (2010 Augusztus 24)

Valaki segítsen, miért nem engedi, hogy letöltsek?((


----------



## Arpi&Eszter (2010 Augusztus 24)

Na még 2


----------



## Jada2 (2010 Augusztus 24)

hahóóó


----------



## Arpi&Eszter (2010 Augusztus 24)

És még egy nagy hajrá


----------



## Jada2 (2010 Augusztus 24)

hello


----------



## Arpi&Eszter (2010 Augusztus 24)

És én meg is lennék


----------



## Jada2 (2010 Augusztus 24)

Nektek működik?


----------



## Jada2 (2010 Augusztus 24)

Kezdem unni..


----------



## Arpi&Eszter (2010 Augusztus 24)

Minek ez a fórum, ha úgysem lehet elérni a célt vele?


----------



## vasmona (2010 Augusztus 24)

:..:


imrus írta:


> 2 szia jelen


----------



## Savas (2010 Augusztus 24)

14


----------



## Savas (2010 Augusztus 24)

15


----------



## Savas (2010 Augusztus 24)

16


----------



## Savas (2010 Augusztus 24)

17


----------



## Savas (2010 Augusztus 24)

18


----------



## Savas (2010 Augusztus 24)

19


----------



## Savas (2010 Augusztus 24)

20


----------



## Savas (2010 Augusztus 24)

jj


----------



## Amazon77 (2010 Augusztus 24)

Tanuld meg jól a szabályokat, hogy megszeghesd őket)


----------



## Amazon77 (2010 Augusztus 24)

A csend néha a legjobb válasz


----------



## Kármen1 (2010 Augusztus 24)

*hozzászólás*

1


----------



## Kármen1 (2010 Augusztus 24)

2


----------



## Kármen1 (2010 Augusztus 24)

3


----------



## Kelemenn (2010 Augusztus 24)

Helló!


----------



## Kármen1 (2010 Augusztus 24)

4


----------



## Kármen1 (2010 Augusztus 24)

5


----------



## Kármen1 (2010 Augusztus 24)

6


----------



## Kármen1 (2010 Augusztus 24)

7


----------



## Kármen1 (2010 Augusztus 24)

8-Egyébként üdv Mindenkinek


----------



## Kármen1 (2010 Augusztus 24)

9


----------



## Kelemenn (2010 Augusztus 24)

Jelen


----------



## Kármen1 (2010 Augusztus 24)

10


----------



## nooraia (2010 Augusztus 24)

Miért kell ez a 20 hozzászólás?


----------



## nooraia (2010 Augusztus 24)

Na mindegy, ez már a 2.


----------



## nooraia (2010 Augusztus 24)

Teljesen hülyén érzem magam.


----------



## nooraia (2010 Augusztus 24)

Remélem tényleg hatásos lesz.


----------



## nooraia (2010 Augusztus 24)

Ma gokartoztam először, és érdekes volt.


----------



## Kármen1 (2010 Augusztus 24)

11


----------



## Kármen1 (2010 Augusztus 24)

12


----------



## Kármen1 (2010 Augusztus 24)

13


----------



## Kármen1 (2010 Augusztus 24)

14


----------



## Kármen1 (2010 Augusztus 24)

15


----------



## Kármen1 (2010 Augusztus 24)

16


----------



## Kármen1 (2010 Augusztus 24)

17- Elég hülyeség ez az egész


----------



## Kármen1 (2010 Augusztus 24)

18- Főleg, mert gondolom mindenki hülyének néz


----------



## Kármen1 (2010 Augusztus 24)

19


----------



## Kármen1 (2010 Augusztus 24)

20- Most mitől jobb?


----------



## julianka (2010 Augusztus 24)

hali lali papi!


----------



## steviehall (2010 Augusztus 24)

juuuuj, köszi


----------



## julianka (2010 Augusztus 24)

elég gyorsan gyűlnek itt a hozzászólások. Orsi vagy?


----------



## julianka (2010 Augusztus 24)

látom vagy ez mind Ildikóért teszed!


----------



## steviehall (2010 Augusztus 24)

már csak 19 kell


----------



## julianka (2010 Augusztus 24)

ez az! neked 16


----------



## steviehall (2010 Augusztus 24)

julianka írta:


> látom vagy ez mind Ildikóért teszed!




itt vagyok Ildikóért mindent


----------



## julianka (2010 Augusztus 24)

jajj nem figyeltem! de már újra itt vagyok!


----------



## steviehall (2010 Augusztus 24)

huu még 16


----------



## julianka (2010 Augusztus 24)

ha ezt tudnáá


----------



## steviehall (2010 Augusztus 24)

julianka írta:


> jajj nem figyeltem! de már újra itt vagyok!




igen képzeld, elbuktam egy fogadást...fel kell majd csengetnem a lakásba:S gondolom, tudod, kiébe csak ide nem akarom írni a nevet


----------



## julianka (2010 Augusztus 24)

hát nem is tudom kiébe...jujjj tényleg? és mikor?


----------



## steviehall (2010 Augusztus 24)

julianka írta:


> ha ezt tudnáá




büszke lenne


----------



## steviehall (2010 Augusztus 24)

julianka írta:


> hát nem is tudom kiébe...jujjj tényleg? és mikor?



elvileg szombaton...de nem hiszem, hogy megmerem tenni xD


----------



## angelvoice (2010 Augusztus 24)

sziasztok, szintén a 20 hsz miatt is és miattatok és a csoda könyvért, amit kerestem.


----------



## julianka (2010 Augusztus 24)

jössz fel Pöstre?


----------



## angelvoice (2010 Augusztus 24)

most még küldjek 19-et? nem szeretnék idegesíteni senkit...


----------



## julianka (2010 Augusztus 24)

szia! mi három nővérért


----------



## angelvoice (2010 Augusztus 24)

ejj


----------



## angelvoice (2010 Augusztus 24)

3 nővérért?  szia Julianka!


----------



## steviehall (2010 Augusztus 24)

julianka írta:


> jössz fel Pöstre?



az a terv aztán a kapucsengőbe majd ez megy: csóóóókolom, elvesztettem egy fogadást, szóval felcsengettem...de azért szeret, ugye? és ha lejön, mutatok valami aranyosat


----------



## julianka (2010 Augusztus 24)

hát úgy láttam ez azért van, h hamar összegyűjtsd!


----------



## angelvoice (2010 Augusztus 24)

nem adom fel...


----------



## angelvoice (2010 Augusztus 24)

azért igen...


----------



## julianka (2010 Augusztus 24)

milyen aranyosat mutatsz? biztos örülni fog.


----------



## angelvoice (2010 Augusztus 24)

.


----------



## angelvoice (2010 Augusztus 24)

még 13


----------



## steviehall (2010 Augusztus 24)

angelvoice írta:


> 3 nővérért?  szia Julianka!




meg némi Piros Ildikóékrt:$


----------



## angelvoice (2010 Augusztus 24)

még 12


----------



## julianka (2010 Augusztus 24)

ne add föl! hamar meg van.


----------



## angelvoice (2010 Augusztus 24)

ne haragudjatok, pls!


----------



## angelvoice (2010 Augusztus 24)

11


----------



## julianka (2010 Augusztus 24)

miből van az idézeted?


----------



## angelvoice (2010 Augusztus 24)

10


----------



## angelvoice (2010 Augusztus 24)

9


----------



## angelvoice (2010 Augusztus 24)

8


----------



## julianka (2010 Augusztus 24)

nekem7


----------



## steviehall (2010 Augusztus 24)

julianka írta:


> milyen aranyosat mutatsz? biztos örülni fog.




egy kisbabát...egyébként magamat, én nem vagyok elég aranyos?


----------



## angelvoice (2010 Augusztus 24)

7


----------



## angelvoice (2010 Augusztus 24)

6


----------



## julianka (2010 Augusztus 24)

dehogynem. lassan már felhív teázni lehet, h ad tisztelet jegyeket is.


----------



## steviehall (2010 Augusztus 24)

julianka írta:


> miből van az idézeted?




nekem? Republic


----------



## angelvoice (2010 Augusztus 24)

5


----------



## angelvoice (2010 Augusztus 24)




----------



## angelvoice (2010 Augusztus 24)

3


----------



## steviehall (2010 Augusztus 24)

adjon is felhívhat, ha a férje nincs otthon haha, tőle még mindig félek egy picit nekem vajon még mennyit kell írnom?


----------



## julianka (2010 Augusztus 24)

ismerős is volt és idegesített, hogy nem jut eszembe honnan.


----------



## angelvoice (2010 Augusztus 24)

2


----------



## angelvoice (2010 Augusztus 24)

köszi a türelmet, sziasztok!!


----------



## julianka (2010 Augusztus 24)

még 6-ot. pedig mindi golyan kedvesnek tűnt mikor olvastam meg láttam tevében.


----------



## steviehall (2010 Augusztus 24)

kedves is csak én félek tőle tudod, olyan tiszteletparancsoló meg méltóságos


----------



## julianka (2010 Augusztus 24)

ez igaz. nem is merném megszólítani. nem tudnék nekei mit mondani hirtelen. pedig annyit kérdeznék tőle.


----------



## steviehall (2010 Augusztus 24)

hát én se...a feleségét könnyebben megszólítom, pedig a férjet is láttam már többször is


----------



## julianka (2010 Augusztus 24)

amúgy majdnem egy időben regisztráltunk. egy hónap különbséggel.


----------



## julianka (2010 Augusztus 24)

ésésés megvan a 20! gyerünk Orsi!


----------



## steviehall (2010 Augusztus 24)

ki regisztrált előbb? te vagy én?


----------



## julianka (2010 Augusztus 24)

én


----------



## steviehall (2010 Augusztus 24)

éééljen


----------



## steviehall (2010 Augusztus 24)

akkor még egy


----------



## steviehall (2010 Augusztus 24)

meg még egy és engedjen letölteni vagy baj lesz xD


----------



## Amazon77 (2010 Augusztus 24)

Írok vmi okosat!

A repülés nem veszélyes, a zuhanás a veszélyes


----------



## Amazon77 (2010 Augusztus 24)




----------



## Amazon77 (2010 Augusztus 24)

20 üzi rengeteg!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Amazon77 (2010 Augusztus 24)

Számoljak én is vissza?


----------



## óvó (2010 Augusztus 24)

Köszi a segítséget!


----------



## óvó (2010 Augusztus 24)

Nagyon jó az oldal!


----------



## óvó (2010 Augusztus 24)

Igyekszem!


----------



## óvó (2010 Augusztus 24)

Keresgélek.


----------



## óvó (2010 Augusztus 24)

és remélem találok.


----------



## Amazon77 (2010 Augusztus 24)

Hozzászólok!
Tényleg jó


----------



## óvó (2010 Augusztus 24)

már találtam is


----------



## óvó (2010 Augusztus 24)

Nagyon nagy segítség!!!


----------



## óvó (2010 Augusztus 24)

Kincset érnek.


----------



## óvó (2010 Augusztus 24)

Köszi mindenkinek!!


----------



## óvó (2010 Augusztus 24)

A tippekért+ köszönet!


----------



## óvó (2010 Augusztus 24)

a gyereksarok nagyon tuti


----------



## Amazon77 (2010 Augusztus 24)

Az alkohol folyékony pszichiáter


----------



## óvó (2010 Augusztus 24)

Bár előbb rátok találtam volna!


----------



## óvó (2010 Augusztus 24)

Szorgalmasnak kell lenni.


----------



## óvó (2010 Augusztus 24)

Na meg kitartónak.


----------



## Amazon77 (2010 Augusztus 24)

Még csak 9-nél tartok


----------



## Amazon77 (2010 Augusztus 24)

Belehúzok!


----------



## óvó (2010 Augusztus 24)

Már a felén túl jutottunk.


----------



## Amazon77 (2010 Augusztus 24)

10


----------



## óvó (2010 Augusztus 24)

még egy találat.


----------



## Amazon77 (2010 Augusztus 24)

9


----------



## óvó (2010 Augusztus 24)

Csak így tovább!


----------



## óvó (2010 Augusztus 24)

rendben.


----------



## Amazon77 (2010 Augusztus 24)

8


----------



## óvó (2010 Augusztus 24)

még egy kicsi


----------



## Amazon77 (2010 Augusztus 24)

Már mindenki lehagyott


----------



## óvó (2010 Augusztus 24)

na meg 2 nap.Viszlát,pénteken!


----------



## Amazon77 (2010 Augusztus 24)

Lets go!


----------



## óvó (2010 Augusztus 24)

kitartás Amazon77


----------



## szankabetti (2010 Augusztus 24)

sziasztook!=)


----------



## Amazon77 (2010 Augusztus 24)

Igyekezzünk!!


----------



## szankabetti (2010 Augusztus 24)

Nézd csak az utcát,
hol vacogó házak fejebúbján
megköt a hószín öregség,

hol meztelen állnak a fák,
és fázik a gőg a szívükben,
hol dideregnek a tûzoltócsapok is,

ráhúzzák kipirult füleikre
kapucni gyanánt a ködöt,
hol csak a villamosok

dudorásznak a néma hidegben, 
nézd, csupa csend és hó ez az utca.


----------



## szankabetti (2010 Augusztus 24)

A természet olykor csodát is művel. Előfordul, hogy eper- vagy ibolyatermés ütögeti bátortalan fejét a fű között, egy bokor alján, messzi túl az idényszerűsége hónapján. De ez egészen más. Az a csoda! A földi csoda, lelkek csodája, amely örökké az egyszerűség jegyében lép a hívők elé! A gyermek, a földműves, az anya vagy az ártatlanul elhunyt áldozat robosztus erejű, mitikus szólama, amely legyőzi a komplikált embert. A víztiszta igazság előtt meghajlik a szintetikus lény is, aki épít és ítél. Rejtő Jenő


----------



## Amazon77 (2010 Augusztus 24)

Fussunk, szaladjunk hadd lobogjon a hajunk!


----------



## szankabetti (2010 Augusztus 24)

Nem amit elejtesz, hanem ahogy elejted, az ítél és megítél.


----------



## szankabetti (2010 Augusztus 24)

Vicces! Néha, ha besétálsz egy új helyre, az az érzésed, hogy pontosan ott vagy, ahol lenned kell.


----------



## Amazon77 (2010 Augusztus 24)

I can do it!!


----------



## szankabetti (2010 Augusztus 24)

A rabságnak is vannak hétköznapjai, sőt, az igazi rabság csupa szürke hétköznap tulajdonképpen. Kertész Imre


----------



## szankabetti (2010 Augusztus 24)

Egy virág önmagában is szép lehet, de egy ember csak akkor igazán gyönyörű, ha mások szemében láthatja, hogy az.


----------



## Amazon77 (2010 Augusztus 24)

Mindjárt kész, mindjárt kész


----------



## szankabetti (2010 Augusztus 24)

Ha a szépre nézve, hozzátenni
semmit sem áhítsz, csak belémerülni
mint lelked otthonába:
már nem éltél hiába. Devecseri Gábor


----------



## szankabetti (2010 Augusztus 24)

Van, akinek e sötét világon legszebb a sokaság lóra kapva,
Másnak hadihajók raja,
Szerintem az, akit szeretünk.


----------



## Amazon77 (2010 Augusztus 24)

De sokáig tartott!!


----------



## szankabetti (2010 Augusztus 24)

Akkor a legelviselhetetlenebb valaki hiánya, mikor melletted ül és tudod, hogy sosem lehet a tiéd.


----------



## alaz016661 (2010 Augusztus 24)

hello


----------



## szankabetti (2010 Augusztus 24)

Lehet, hogy csak egy ember vagy ezen a világon, de valakinek te jelented magát a világot. Gabriel García Márquez


----------



## szankabetti (2010 Augusztus 24)

Megtanultam, hogy várni a legnehezebb, és szeretnék hozzászokni, tudni, hogy velem vagy akkor is, ha nem vagy mellettem.


----------



## Amazon77 (2010 Augusztus 24)

Vége!


----------



## szankabetti (2010 Augusztus 24)

Csak az kedves nekünk igazán, amit féltünk elveszíteni.


----------



## szankabetti (2010 Augusztus 24)

még van 7


----------



## szankabetti (2010 Augusztus 24)

haladj!


----------



## szankabetti (2010 Augusztus 24)

már csak 5!!!!!!!


----------



## szankabetti (2010 Augusztus 24)

blablablaaa


----------



## szankabetti (2010 Augusztus 24)

mindjárt végee


----------



## szankabetti (2010 Augusztus 24)

juhíí


----------



## szankabetti (2010 Augusztus 24)

ezazz


----------



## szankabetti (2010 Augusztus 24)

és kész=)=)


----------



## herpmiki (2010 Augusztus 24)

*aaa*

aaaaaa


Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


----------



## herpmiki (2010 Augusztus 24)

*a*

jhhjhfgjhklfgjhkl


herpmiki írta:


> aaaaaa


----------



## herpmiki (2010 Augusztus 24)

*a*

12121213232


----------



## herpmiki (2010 Augusztus 24)

herpmiki írta:


> aaaaaa


----------



## herpmiki (2010 Augusztus 24)

:99::99::99::99::99::99:


herpmiki írta:


> aaaaaa


----------



## herpmiki (2010 Augusztus 24)

*hj*

fsdfsdfsdfsdfsd


herpmiki írta:


> :99:jghjghjghjghjg:99::99::99::99:


----------



## MsTrixy (2010 Augusztus 24)

*20 hozzászólás *

Sziasztok! Csak szeretném a 20 hozzászólást mielöbb összeszedni


----------



## MsTrixy (2010 Augusztus 24)

Hali! Mi számít első 20 "értelmes" hozzászólásnak? Amiket te is írsz az elég jó?


----------



## rezorcin (2010 Augusztus 24)

hász


----------



## rezorcin (2010 Augusztus 24)

5


----------



## rezorcin (2010 Augusztus 24)

6


----------



## rezorcin (2010 Augusztus 24)

7


----------



## rezorcin (2010 Augusztus 24)

8


----------



## rezorcin (2010 Augusztus 24)

9


----------



## MsTrixy (2010 Augusztus 24)

Hát lássuk . . .3


----------



## rezorcin (2010 Augusztus 24)

10


----------



## MsTrixy (2010 Augusztus 24)

. . megy ez tényleg . . .?


----------



## rezorcin (2010 Augusztus 24)

11


----------



## MsTrixy (2010 Augusztus 24)

Hmmm . . .


----------



## rezorcin (2010 Augusztus 24)

ez mekkora hülyeség 12


----------



## MsTrixy (2010 Augusztus 24)

Ne olyan gyorsan . . . Üzenet: 6


----------



## rezorcin (2010 Augusztus 24)

klikksóvárgó vadállatok


----------



## MsTrixy (2010 Augusztus 24)

hello Rezorcin: "Szintén zenész" ??


----------



## rezorcin (2010 Augusztus 24)

hopp elmaradt 13, immár 14


----------



## MsTrixy (2010 Augusztus 24)

Biztos több a hülyeség mint az értelmes szöveg . . .


----------



## MsTrixy (2010 Augusztus 24)

No ez a 9


----------



## MsTrixy (2010 Augusztus 24)

Ezt tényleg nézitek, hogy értelmes-e? . .megint a 20 mp


----------



## MsTrixy (2010 Augusztus 24)

. . .túl ne terheljük a szervert. De azért meglegyen aminek meg kell lenni . . .


----------



## rezorcin (2010 Augusztus 24)

üdv, jól látod  15


----------



## MsTrixy (2010 Augusztus 24)

... hogy végre mi is ide tartozhassunk . .


----------



## rezorcin (2010 Augusztus 24)

ejj de gyors vagy 16


----------



## rezorcin (2010 Augusztus 24)

17


----------



## MsTrixy (2010 Augusztus 24)

Rezorcin: te hogy találtál ide?


----------



## rezorcin (2010 Augusztus 24)

... 18


----------



## MsTrixy (2010 Augusztus 24)

surf-öl az ember, surf-öl . .aztán itt tölti az idejét . .


----------



## rezorcin (2010 Augusztus 24)

kalotaszegi mulató énekek beírtam googlebe.. és ide koordinált, és te? 19


----------



## MsTrixy (2010 Augusztus 24)

14


----------



## MsTrixy (2010 Augusztus 24)

16


----------



## rezorcin (2010 Augusztus 24)

20...vvégre!


----------



## MsTrixy (2010 Augusztus 24)

Köszönet: 6 Köszönet!!


----------



## MsTrixy (2010 Augusztus 24)

De jó neked! Grat! És most tényleg igazi TAG lettél?


----------



## MsTrixy (2010 Augusztus 24)

19 . . .


----------



## MsTrixy (2010 Augusztus 24)

Befutó


----------



## rezorcin (2010 Augusztus 24)

vááá így sem enged ez mi??


----------



## jucukoo (2010 Augusztus 25)

jo ez az oldal


----------



## jucukoo (2010 Augusztus 25)

meg kell par post


----------



## jucukoo (2010 Augusztus 25)

mar ejfel van


----------



## jucukoo (2010 Augusztus 25)

pfffffff.........


----------



## jucukoo (2010 Augusztus 25)

8


----------



## jucukoo (2010 Augusztus 25)

9


----------



## jucukoo (2010 Augusztus 25)

10


----------



## jucukoo (2010 Augusztus 25)

11


----------



## jucukoo (2010 Augusztus 25)

12


----------



## jucukoo (2010 Augusztus 25)

13


----------



## jucukoo (2010 Augusztus 25)

14


----------



## jucukoo (2010 Augusztus 25)

Dbsk


----------



## jucukoo (2010 Augusztus 25)

16


----------



## jucukoo (2010 Augusztus 25)

17


----------



## jucukoo (2010 Augusztus 25)

18


----------



## jucukoo (2010 Augusztus 25)

19


----------



## jucukoo (2010 Augusztus 25)

20 yes


----------



## Talvas (2010 Augusztus 25)

Helló mindenki


----------



## Talvas (2010 Augusztus 25)

Remélem jól vagytok!


----------



## Talvas (2010 Augusztus 25)

Gyűjtögetek!


----------



## Talvas (2010 Augusztus 25)

Sok van még a 20-ig


----------



## Talvas (2010 Augusztus 25)

De kitartok


----------



## Talvas (2010 Augusztus 25)

Van még itt valaki ?


----------



## Talvas (2010 Augusztus 25)

Uncsi a semmiről írni


----------



## Talvas (2010 Augusztus 25)

8


----------



## Talvas (2010 Augusztus 25)

9


----------



## Talvas (2010 Augusztus 25)

10


----------



## Talvas (2010 Augusztus 25)

Már mér ne menne az ami eddig is nem ment?


----------



## Talvas (2010 Augusztus 25)

Bocs ezt rossz helyre írtam!


----------



## Talvas (2010 Augusztus 25)

De már 12-nél járok


----------



## Talvas (2010 Augusztus 25)

Nem is mert 14-nél


----------



## Talvas (2010 Augusztus 25)

qwertz


----------



## Talvas (2010 Augusztus 25)

Nem qwerty a billentyűzetem


----------



## Talvas (2010 Augusztus 25)

Még 4 és kész


----------



## Talvas (2010 Augusztus 25)

Dolgozom rajta


----------



## Talvas (2010 Augusztus 25)

19


----------



## Talvas (2010 Augusztus 25)

20


----------



## Talvas (2010 Augusztus 25)

Hi hi hi


----------



## Tempel (2010 Augusztus 25)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg[/QUOTE
> Szia


----------



## levai livia (2010 Augusztus 25)

jelen


----------



## levai livia (2010 Augusztus 25)

1


----------



## levai livia (2010 Augusztus 25)

2


----------



## Claro (2010 Augusztus 25)

1


----------



## Claro (2010 Augusztus 25)

3


----------



## Claro (2010 Augusztus 25)

5


----------



## Claro (2010 Augusztus 25)

7


----------



## Claro (2010 Augusztus 25)

9


----------



## Claro (2010 Augusztus 25)

11


----------



## Claro (2010 Augusztus 25)

13


----------



## Claro (2010 Augusztus 25)

15


----------



## Claro (2010 Augusztus 25)

17


----------



## Claro (2010 Augusztus 25)

19


----------



## Claro (2010 Augusztus 25)

20


----------



## Claro (2010 Augusztus 25)

18


----------



## Claro (2010 Augusztus 25)

16


----------



## Claro (2010 Augusztus 25)

14


----------



## Claro (2010 Augusztus 25)

12


----------



## Claro (2010 Augusztus 25)

10


----------



## Claro (2010 Augusztus 25)

8


----------



## Claro (2010 Augusztus 25)

6


----------



## Claro (2010 Augusztus 25)

4


----------



## Claro (2010 Augusztus 25)

2


----------



## Claro (2010 Augusztus 25)

0


----------



## bailamo (2010 Augusztus 25)

\\m/


----------



## bailamo (2010 Augusztus 25)

:shock:


----------



## bailamo (2010 Augusztus 25)




----------



## bailamo (2010 Augusztus 25)

na most elmentem futni...


----------



## bailamo (2010 Augusztus 25)

visszajöttem.... 4km kész, lakás kész


----------



## bailamo (2010 Augusztus 25)

tök gáz... mindig szófosó voltam fórumokon. Mára rájöttem hogy nem kell megmondani a tutit, azt mindenki tudja csak látni nem akarja.


----------



## bailamo (2010 Augusztus 25)

gitározni tanulok, akinek van ötlete hogy ne fájjanak a húr lefogós ujjaim, szivesen veszem ha megosztja velem őket!


----------



## bailamo (2010 Augusztus 25)

szeretek futni... nem is futni inkább csoszogni, de igy legalább lehet közben énekelni, dúdolni... és nem izzadok le annyira sem... és sztem jobban formál


----------



## bailamo (2010 Augusztus 25)

legjobban reggel szeretek futni mert akkor még friss vagyok. Éh gyomorral kávéval... kilövöm magam az elmémből... csak megyek


----------



## bailamo (2010 Augusztus 25)

a tett halála az okoskodás. nem is az okoskodás hanem az elménk.
Komolyan mondom el akarsz kezdeni valamit és jönnek a gondolatok: de minek, nemá, fárasztó egyébként is jobb a meleg otthonban

sose hallgass az elmédre


----------



## bailamo (2010 Augusztus 25)

utolsó...

mi az élet értelme?

a tapasztalás, minden megélése. az élet évezete.


----------



## prestige77 (2010 Augusztus 25)

első


----------



## prestige77 (2010 Augusztus 25)

secundo


----------



## prestige77 (2010 Augusztus 25)

tercero


----------



## prestige77 (2010 Augusztus 25)

cuarto


----------



## prestige77 (2010 Augusztus 25)

quinto


----------



## prestige77 (2010 Augusztus 25)

sexto


----------



## prestige77 (2010 Augusztus 25)

septimo


----------



## prestige77 (2010 Augusztus 25)

octavo


----------



## prestige77 (2010 Augusztus 25)

noveno


----------



## prestige77 (2010 Augusztus 25)

decimo


----------



## prestige77 (2010 Augusztus 25)

undecimo


----------



## prestige77 (2010 Augusztus 25)

duodecimo


----------



## prestige77 (2010 Augusztus 25)

decimo tercio


----------



## prestige77 (2010 Augusztus 25)

decimo cuarto


----------



## kgaby1 (2010 Augusztus 25)

Üdvözlet mindenkinek!


----------



## prestige77 (2010 Augusztus 25)

decimo quinto


----------



## prestige77 (2010 Augusztus 25)

decimo sexto


----------



## Diannacska (2010 Augusztus 25)

*.*

Sziasztok


----------



## kgaby1 (2010 Augusztus 25)

kgaby1 írta:


> Üdvözlet mindenkinek!


fghggf


----------



## prestige77 (2010 Augusztus 25)

decimo septimo


----------



## kgaby1 (2010 Augusztus 25)

halihali


----------



## Diannacska (2010 Augusztus 25)

*.*

.................


----------



## prestige77 (2010 Augusztus 25)

decimo octavo


----------



## prestige77 (2010 Augusztus 25)

decimo nono


----------



## kgaby1 (2010 Augusztus 25)

Sziasztok


----------



## prestige77 (2010 Augusztus 25)

vigesimo
azaz:
20.
én végeztem...


----------



## Diannacska (2010 Augusztus 25)

*.*

hello


----------



## Diannacska (2010 Augusztus 25)

*...*

.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,


----------



## prestige77 (2010 Augusztus 25)

Üdv Mindenkinek!


----------



## Diannacska (2010 Augusztus 25)

*...ééé*

még 15


----------



## Diannacska (2010 Augusztus 25)

*...éé.*

még 14


----------



## Diannacska (2010 Augusztus 25)

*.*

még 13


----------



## Diannacska (2010 Augusztus 25)

*...*

még 1még 133


----------



## Diannacska (2010 Augusztus 25)

*.....*

..............


----------



## Diannacska (2010 Augusztus 25)

*.............*

.....................


----------



## Diannacska (2010 Augusztus 25)

*.....................*

...............................


----------



## Diannacska (2010 Augusztus 25)

*.............................*

........................................


----------



## Diannacska (2010 Augusztus 25)

*...............................*

..........................................


----------



## Diannacska (2010 Augusztus 25)

*.................................*

............................................


----------



## Diannacska (2010 Augusztus 25)

*...................................*

..............................................


----------



## Diannacska (2010 Augusztus 25)

*.....................................*

................................................


----------



## etc (2010 Augusztus 25)

hi


----------



## Diannacska (2010 Augusztus 25)

*......................................*

.................................................


----------



## Diannacska (2010 Augusztus 25)

*........................................*

...................................................


----------



## Diannacska (2010 Augusztus 25)

*........................................*

.....................................................


----------



## Diannacska (2010 Augusztus 25)

*.........................................*

......................................................


----------



## bailamo (2010 Augusztus 25)

És akkor most már állandó tag leszek? Vagy várnom kell? 
Költői kérdés magamnak...


----------



## bailamo (2010 Augusztus 25)

Állandó tag vagyok!!!!

hurrrá, és hajrá mindenkinek


----------



## lithandel (2010 Augusztus 25)

Na, már nem kell sok


----------



## Mormota75 (2010 Augusztus 25)

Akkor szép napot kívánok!


----------



## Mormota75 (2010 Augusztus 25)

Boldog névnapot kívánok a Patrícia nevű hölgyeknek és a Lajos nevű uraknak!


----------



## Mormota75 (2010 Augusztus 25)

Have a nice week!


----------



## Mormota75 (2010 Augusztus 25)

---<3 <3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3---


----------



## ponogyla (2010 Augusztus 25)

1


----------



## ponogyla (2010 Augusztus 25)

2


----------



## ponogyla (2010 Augusztus 25)

3


----------



## ponogyla (2010 Augusztus 25)

4


----------



## ponogyla (2010 Augusztus 25)

5


----------



## ponogyla (2010 Augusztus 25)

6


----------



## ponogyla (2010 Augusztus 25)

7


----------



## ponogyla (2010 Augusztus 25)

8


----------



## ponogyla (2010 Augusztus 25)

9


----------



## ponogyla (2010 Augusztus 25)

10


----------



## ponogyla (2010 Augusztus 25)

11


----------



## ponogyla (2010 Augusztus 25)

12


----------



## ponogyla (2010 Augusztus 25)

13


----------



## ponogyla (2010 Augusztus 25)

14


----------



## ponogyla (2010 Augusztus 25)

15


----------



## ponogyla (2010 Augusztus 25)

16


----------



## ponogyla (2010 Augusztus 25)

17


----------



## ponogyla (2010 Augusztus 25)

18


----------



## ponogyla (2010 Augusztus 25)

19


----------



## ponogyla (2010 Augusztus 25)

20


----------



## Szabady (2010 Augusztus 25)

*Legyen ez az első*

Sziasztok!

Ez az első bejegyzésem. Jól csinálom? :grin:


----------



## EnPassant (2010 Augusztus 25)

Munchkin


----------



## EnPassant (2010 Augusztus 25)

A béke sajtreszelője


----------



## EnPassant (2010 Augusztus 25)

Borzasztó keserű energiaital


----------



## EnPassant (2010 Augusztus 25)

Felszarvazott sisak


----------



## EnPassant (2010 Augusztus 25)

Görbe utad görbe tőre


----------



## EnPassant (2010 Augusztus 25)

Óriások erejének harisnyája


----------



## EnPassant (2010 Augusztus 25)

Térdkalácskalapács


----------



## EnPassant (2010 Augusztus 25)

Plutóniumsárkány


----------



## EnPassant (2010 Augusztus 25)

Hatalmas dühös csirke


----------



## EnPassant (2010 Augusztus 25)

Elmondhatatlanul undorító leírhatatlan szörnyeteg


----------



## EnPassant (2010 Augusztus 25)

Nyolcoldalú zselékocka


----------



## EnPassant (2010 Augusztus 25)

A barátság itala


----------



## EnPassant (2010 Augusztus 25)

A hetvenkedés kispajzsa


----------



## EnPassant (2010 Augusztus 25)

[FONT=&quot]Elektronikus radioaktív savas ital[/FONT]


----------



## EnPassant (2010 Augusztus 25)

Élezett buzogány


----------



## EnPassant (2010 Augusztus 25)

Valóban lenyűgöző titulus


----------



## EnPassant (2010 Augusztus 25)

Nettroll


----------



## EnPassant (2010 Augusztus 25)

Repülő békák


----------



## EnPassant (2010 Augusztus 25)

A tisztességtelenség párbajtőre


----------



## EnPassant (2010 Augusztus 25)

Mindenütt jelen lévő pajzs


----------



## sspam60 (2010 Augusztus 25)

mi értelme van egy ilyen szabálynak, ha meg lehet kerülni  ?)


----------



## sspam60 (2010 Augusztus 25)

üdvözlet Budapestről, itt jelenleg 21 fok van


----------



## sspam60 (2010 Augusztus 25)

le szeretnék tölteni egy könyvet, de kell a 20 hozzászólás

bakter


----------



## marcang (2010 Augusztus 25)

ok


----------



## sspam60 (2010 Augusztus 25)

A vallás fő célja nem az, hogy az ember a Mennybe jusson, hanem hogy a Menny az emberbe. 
_*- Thomas Hardy*_http://www.vicclap.hu/idezet/Thomas+Hardy/


----------



## marcang (2010 Augusztus 25)

hej


----------



## marcang (2010 Augusztus 25)

jó
lenne


----------



## marcang (2010 Augusztus 25)

na


----------



## sspam60 (2010 Augusztus 25)

A macskánk, Figaro, rendszerint este 10 és 11 között jön haza enni. Ha 11-ig nem jön, akkor felkapcsolom a ház előtt a lámpát, kiállok az ajtóba és hangosan hívogatom.
A múltkor a lányom el akarta hívni hozzánk egy barátját, és próbálta elmagyarázni neki, hogy hol lakunk. A haver megkérdezte:
- Arrafelé laktok, ahol késő este egy nő a háza előtt operát énekel?


----------



## marcang (2010 Augusztus 25)

végre
most


----------



## marcang (2010 Augusztus 25)

25


----------



## sspam60 (2010 Augusztus 25)

Egy állami intézménynél csinos, fiatal nő jelentkezik a személyzeti osztályon.
- Mihez ért? - kérdezi tőle a személyzetis.
- Semmihez. 
- Sajnálom, azokat az állásokat már mind betöltötték.


----------



## sspam60 (2010 Augusztus 25)

Egy lány olyan, mint a telefon. Szereti, ha tartod, ha sokat beszélsz hozzá, de ha rossz gombot nyomsz meg, azonnal megszakad a kapcsolat.


----------



## sspam60 (2010 Augusztus 25)

Múlt éjjel feküdtem az ágyamban, a csillagos eget bámultam, és eszembe ötlött egy gondolat: 
"Vajon hová a fenébe tűnt a plafon?"


----------



## sspam60 (2010 Augusztus 25)

- Mit kérsz enni, kisfiam?
- Én vizet akarok, anya. Legfeljebb a vízhez egy kis marhahúst, sertéshúst, gyártási szalonnát, Na-nitrites keveréket, magyarul E250-es adalékot, nem húseredetű fehérjét és emulgeátort - de
karragén, guargumi és xantángyanta ki ne maradjon belőle!
- Egyszóval te Tesco párizsit kérsz.
- Úgy van, anyukám. És kérlek, kenj meg hozzá egy lisztből, kisízjavítóból, sikérből, antioxidánsból, tejporból, cellulázenzimből, a savanyúságot szabályozó kálium-acetátból és citromsavból, emulgeálószerből és kalcium-szulfátból álló kenyeret.
- Győri rozsosat?
- Igen, egy kis vízzel, hidrogénezett/átészterezett növényi olajat, amelyben persze van só, emulgeálószer, kálium-szorbát.
- Már kenem is a Delmát, fiam.
- Nekem viszont, anya, ma jobban esne egy kis sertéshúsban és vízben elkevert húspép, bőrke, karragén, polifoszfát, szójafehérje, nátrium-laktát, étkezési keményítő, pirofoszfát, antioxidáns és Na-nitrit.
- Akkor te a Zalahús műbeles virslijét kapod fiam. Hozzá természetesen tartrazinnal, kinlinnel, amaranttal, indigókarminnal színezett természetes aromával, nátrium-benzoáttal, sóval, mustármaggal, cukorral és ecettel dúsított vizet.
- Magától értetődik, Globus mustár nélkül a virsli mit sem ér, anyukám.
- Isztok-e hozzá, gyerekek, vízben feloldott izocukrot, Na-ciklamátot, aszpartámot, aceszulfátot, szacharint, aszkorbinsavat, nátrium-benzoátot és fenilalanint?
- Vitamor szörpöt? Igeeeen!
- Ebédre viszont kaptok egy kis búzalisztet, kukoricakeményítőt, hidrogénezett növényi zsírt, ízfokozót, lehetőleg E631-est és E627-est, nátriumglutamátot, módosított keményítőt, állati eredetű zsírt, élesztőport, szárított tyúkhúst és E 150-es színezéket.
- Maggi szárnyaskrémleves lesz brokkolival! Hurrá! S utána?
- Utána pedig búzalisztet paradicsomsűrítménnyel, sajttal, ananásszal, vízzel, növényi olajjal, nátrium-nitrittel tartósított főtt sonkával, búzakeményítővel, cukorral, sóval, élesztővel és jóféle acetilezett-dikeményítővel, adipáttal.
- Hawaii!
- Bizony, bizony, gyerekek, Hawaii pizza lesz, dr. Oetker módra.
- Az a kedvencünk.
- Este a tévéhez pedig mit kaptok, na mit?
- Csak nem burgonyát, növényi olajat, sót, hagymaport, autolizált élesztőport, tejszínport, dextrózt, sajtport, nátrium-glutamátot, dinátrium-5-ribonukleotidokat és tapadásgátlót, vagyis szilícium-dioxidot?
- De bizony, gyerekek, úgy van, chipset. Lay's újhagymás chipset.
- S mi lesz a vacsora?
- Vacsorára pedig a két nagy gyerek eszik aszpartámmal, fenilalaninnal, K-aceszulfámmal, zselatinnal, hidroxi-propillal javított joghurtot, amelyben kalcium-foszfáttal, vízzel és cukorral fölhizlalt, egyszer már kipréselt gyümölcshús vázdarabkák vannak.
- Én is kérek őszibarackos light joghurtot! Én is! Én is!
- Ne kiabálj, Lajoska. Te mást kapsz ma este. Na nézd, már itt is van egy kis kóstoló: húspép, víz, zsemlemorzsa, zsiradék, liszt, panírlé, szójagranulátum, szójakoncentrátum, keményítő,
fűszerek és karamellammóniás színezék, egyszóval Kot-kot baromfifasírt.
Ezt szegény apád is, hogy imádta..., nyugodjék békében...


----------



## sspam60 (2010 Augusztus 25)

Egy átlag amerikai naponta 22 teáskanálnyi cukrot fogyaszt.


----------



## sspam60 (2010 Augusztus 25)

Két ivócimbora beszélget a kocsmában:
- Haver, szereted te a buta nőket?
- Nem. 
- És az iszákosokat?
- Pláne nem. 
- Hát azokat, akik nem tudnak főzni?
- Azokat sem.
- Akkor mondd meg, mi a fenét akarsz a feleségemtől?


----------



## sspam60 (2010 Augusztus 25)

- Te, Jani, van valami jó is a te anyósodban. 
- Tényleg, és mi az?
- Hát, hogy nem az enyém.


----------



## sspam60 (2010 Augusztus 25)

- Igazgató úr, eltűnt a főpénztáros! - ront be a titkárnő izgatottan a vállalatvezető irodájába.
- Végünk van! Azonnal nézzék meg a széfet!
Kis idő múlva visszajön a titkárnő:
- Megnéztük, ott sincs.


----------



## sspam60 (2010 Augusztus 25)

Az emberiség fele idióta, a másik fele pedig olyan ügyes ember, aki hasznot tud húzni az idiótákból.


- Walter Kerr


----------



## sspam60 (2010 Augusztus 25)

Az új albérlő bekopog a házinénihez, egy üres üveggel a kezében:
- Asszonyom, ez az üveg még tegnap teli volt. Ki itta meg a konyakomat?
- Én. Előre megmondtam, hogy nem tűrök alkoholt a házamban.


----------



## sspam60 (2010 Augusztus 25)

- Pistike, megmondtam, hogy ne barátkozz azokkal a huligánokkal. Játssz inkább olyan jól nevelt gyerekekkel, mint Karcsika vagy Józsika.
- Én játszanék, anyu, de a szüleik nem engedik.


----------



## sspam60 (2010 Augusztus 25)

Móricka a mélyhűtőben fagylalt után kutat, amikor anyja kedvesen rászól:
- Nem ehetsz most fagyit, kisfiam, mindjárt vacsorázunk!
- De, anyu, úgy unatkozom...
- Játszom én veled, hogy ne unatkozz. Mondd csak, mit szeretnél játszani?
- Játszunk papás-mamást!
- És azt hogy kell?
- Menj a hálószobába, és feküdj le az ágyra.
Az anya bemegy, lefekszik. Móricka felveszi apja horgász sapkáját, egy cigit vesz a szájába, és dühös arccal megáll a hálószoba ajtajában:
- Kelj fel az ágyból, te lusta tehén, és azonnal adj a gyereknek egy nagy tál fagylaltot!


----------



## sspam60 (2010 Augusztus 25)

Szőke nő shoppingolni készül. Két lehetőség közül választhat: taxival menjen, vagy BKV-val. Ha taxival megy, akkor nincs semmi gond, viszont ha BKV-val megy, akkor két lehetőség közül választhat: leüljön a buszon, vagy ne üljön le. Hogyha nem ül le, akkor nincs semmi probléma, viszont, ha leül akkor megint két lehetősége van: fiú mellé üljön, vagy lány mellé. Ha lány mellé ül, akkor semmi gond, viszont ha fiú mellé ül, akkor újabb két lehetőség közül választhat: beszélgessen vele a buszon, vagy ne. Ha nem beszélget vele, akkor nincs semmi gond, viszont ha beszélget vele, akkor két választása van: összejöjjön vele, vagy ne jöjjön vele össze. Ha nem jön vele össze, akkor semmi probléma, de ha összejön vele, akkor ismét két lehetősége van: feleségül menjen hozzá, vagy ne menjen hozzá feleségül. Ha nem megy hozzá, akkor nincs semmi baj, viszont, ha hozzá megy, akkor megint két dolog közül kell választania: akar gyereket, vagy nem. 
Nos, mivel ezt még nem tudja eldönteni, inkább taxival megy...


----------



## sspam60 (2010 Augusztus 25)

Egy házaspár veszekszik. Az asszony azt kiabálja:
- Elegem van már belőled! Meglátod egy szép napon úgy itt hagylak, mint a pinty! Na, mi van? Erre nem szólsz semmit? Mit forgatod azt az újságot?
- Keresem az időjárás jelentést. 
- Minek?
- Megnézem, hogy holnapra szép napot jósolnak-e.


----------



## sspam60 (2010 Augusztus 25)

Honnan tudod, hogy tüzel a kutyád?

Fogy a szén a pincéből.

20.


----------



## kgaby1 (2010 Augusztus 25)

9 hellóka


----------



## kgaby1 (2010 Augusztus 25)

köszönjük a lehetőséget


----------



## kgaby1 (2010 Augusztus 25)

hamar


----------



## kgaby1 (2010 Augusztus 25)

akarom


----------



## kgaby1 (2010 Augusztus 25)

letudni


----------



## kgaby1 (2010 Augusztus 25)

a 20 at


----------



## kgaby1 (2010 Augusztus 25)

na még kell


----------



## kgaby1 (2010 Augusztus 25)

ezen kívül 9


----------



## kgaby1 (2010 Augusztus 25)

még 8 db


----------



## kgaby1 (2010 Augusztus 25)

még 7 db.


----------



## kgaby1 (2010 Augusztus 25)

és még 6 db


----------



## kgaby1 (2010 Augusztus 25)

utolsó 5


----------



## kgaby1 (2010 Augusztus 25)

jön hátulról a 4.k


----------



## kgaby1 (2010 Augusztus 25)

még 3 edef


----------



## kgaby1 (2010 Augusztus 25)

szuper


----------



## kgaby1 (2010 Augusztus 25)

köszönöm


----------



## zsolt102 (2010 Augusztus 25)

*jó*

nagyon jó ez az oldal


----------



## zsolt102 (2010 Augusztus 25)

jó oldal ez nagyon csak letölteni neem tudok


----------



## zsolt102 (2010 Augusztus 25)

*jhkhjviléuiléjg iuo io*



Utinda írta:


> Ezekkihiklh,euzjk niliogv ioliool vgtiuiluilut találtam


ol 89> 8i9p9ughhklkjhggfshmn zhmkh


----------



## zsolt102 (2010 Augusztus 25)

hogy lehet midiket letölteni?


----------



## zsolt102 (2010 Augusztus 25)

már miota probálom és semi


----------



## zsolt102 (2010 Augusztus 25)

valaki ha tudna nekem segiteni megjköszönném


----------



## zsolt102 (2010 Augusztus 25)

hello


----------



## zsolt102 (2010 Augusztus 25)

ffdfcfdf


----------



## zsolt102 (2010 Augusztus 25)

uzumkzumkzumkmzuklbzh ukmhkuk,ukukm uk


----------



## zsolt102 (2010 Augusztus 25)

fvgsiegjséwgháíhopájhpiáyrihjáysrihjárfjhirhjitbhá ietohdbátjhk.jnk.


----------



## zsolt102 (2010 Augusztus 25)

égdérhdkérhkdé rhkd frhkdrhkdfrkf cfrhk


----------



## MaCsek46 (2010 Augusztus 25)

Sziasztok!
Jó ez a hely, köszönöm a segítséget. Így ismeretlenül is el döntöttem, TE csak JÓ ember lehetsz.


----------



## zsolt102 (2010 Augusztus 25)

swswfknfkynfskngwdsddfrhwdwfhfhfhhhfhhhh


----------



## MaCsek46 (2010 Augusztus 25)

Az előző hozzászólásokból jó pár viccet elolvastam. Hát!!!! Mit ne mondjak. Régen nem ilyenek voltak a viccek.


----------



## MaCsek46 (2010 Augusztus 25)

Például az is egy vicc, hogy 20 hozzászólást kell kreálnom ahhoz, hogy egy-két dologot megtudjak nézni.


----------



## MaCsek46 (2010 Augusztus 25)

Értem én, hogy ki akarják zárni azokat az alakokat, akik csak cgyűjtögetni járnak erre a lapra, de ez nem hiszem, hogy visszatartó erő lenne.


----------



## MaCsek46 (2010 Augusztus 25)

Az emberekben maguktól kellen, hogy kialakuljon egyfajta erkölcsi norma, hogy ha valamit mástól kapok azt nem használom fel haszonszerzésre.


----------



## MaCsek46 (2010 Augusztus 25)

Az ötletek ellesése és átdolgozása nem bűn, de egy az egyben lekoppintani és sajátnak eladni!!! Szerintem galád dolog.


----------



## MaCsek46 (2010 Augusztus 25)

Én most speciel a keresztszemes mintákat keresem. Bele vagyok szerelmesedve.


----------



## MaCsek46 (2010 Augusztus 25)

De!! Egyszer sem jutott eszembe, hogy eladásra feltegyem akár csak a kész munkáimat is a netre eladás céljából.


----------



## arpiii88 (2010 Augusztus 25)

0


----------



## arpiii88 (2010 Augusztus 25)

1


----------



## MaCsek46 (2010 Augusztus 25)

Egy: Nem tudnák megfizetni azt az árat, amiért eladnám és reális lenne, a befektetett munkával arányos.


----------



## arpiii88 (2010 Augusztus 25)

2


----------



## MaCsek46 (2010 Augusztus 25)

Kettő: mindig előre megtervezem, hogy kinek mire készítem a képet, szütyőt, táskát.


----------



## arpiii88 (2010 Augusztus 25)

3


----------



## arpiii88 (2010 Augusztus 25)

4


----------



## arpiii88 (2010 Augusztus 25)

5


----------



## arpiii88 (2010 Augusztus 25)

6


----------



## MaCsek46 (2010 Augusztus 25)

Minden egyes öltéssel egy kis szeretetet viszek az anyagra.


----------



## arpiii88 (2010 Augusztus 25)

7


----------



## arpiii88 (2010 Augusztus 25)

8


----------



## arpiii88 (2010 Augusztus 25)

9


----------



## MaCsek46 (2010 Augusztus 25)

Most


----------



## arpiii88 (2010 Augusztus 25)

10


----------



## MaCsek46 (2010 Augusztus 25)

Elnézést, megtréfált a gépem.


----------



## arpiii88 (2010 Augusztus 25)

11


----------



## MaCsek46 (2010 Augusztus 25)

Most épp egy pávát szeretnék kihímezni. Már félig kész is. Egy féléve féligkész. Sajnos elfogyott az hímzőcérnám. Mire megtaláltam a megfelelő alapanyagot, akkorra eltünt az eredeti mintám.


----------



## arpiii88 (2010 Augusztus 25)

12


----------



## MaCsek46 (2010 Augusztus 25)

Most bőszen keresem a mintámat.


----------



## MaCsek46 (2010 Augusztus 25)

Már csak 3 hozzászólás kellene, hogy szét tudjak itt is nézni.


----------



## arpiii88 (2010 Augusztus 25)

13


----------



## MaCsek46 (2010 Augusztus 25)

Remélem sikerrel járok és megtalálom.


----------



## arpiii88 (2010 Augusztus 25)

14


----------



## arpiii88 (2010 Augusztus 25)

15


----------



## MaCsek46 (2010 Augusztus 25)

Köszönöm szépen a lehetőséget. Ígérem nem fogok visszaélni a bizalommal. További szép napot kívánok mindenkinek.


----------



## Fonci (2010 Augusztus 25)

*-*

Sziasztok! kiss


----------



## arpiii88 (2010 Augusztus 25)

16


----------



## arpiii88 (2010 Augusztus 25)

17


----------



## arpiii88 (2010 Augusztus 25)

18


----------



## arpiii88 (2010 Augusztus 25)

19


----------



## arpiii88 (2010 Augusztus 25)

20


----------



## arpiii88 (2010 Augusztus 25)

21


----------



## Fonci (2010 Augusztus 25)

*-*

Még kell 17


----------



## griszi (2010 Augusztus 25)

Köszönöm a lehetőséget!!!


----------



## Fonci (2010 Augusztus 25)

*-*

Na alakulkiss


----------



## Fonci (2010 Augusztus 25)

*-*

Üdv mindenkinek


----------



## arpiii88 (2010 Augusztus 25)

1


----------



## Fonci (2010 Augusztus 25)

Azért gyorsan megy....


----------



## griszi (2010 Augusztus 25)

nagyon szuper az oldal...


----------



## arpiii88 (2010 Augusztus 25)

2


----------



## Fonci (2010 Augusztus 25)

Látom nem csak egyedül gyomom


----------



## griszi (2010 Augusztus 25)

a színházi előadásokba vagyok most éppen belezúgva


----------



## arpiii88 (2010 Augusztus 25)

nyalis


----------



## Fonci (2010 Augusztus 25)

_*halló*_


----------



## griszi (2010 Augusztus 25)

hahó


----------



## griszi (2010 Augusztus 25)

ki?


----------



## Fonci (2010 Augusztus 25)




----------



## griszi (2010 Augusztus 25)




----------



## Fonci (2010 Augusztus 25)




----------



## griszi (2010 Augusztus 25)

5


----------



## Fonci (2010 Augusztus 25)

Még kell pár


----------



## griszi (2010 Augusztus 25)




----------



## Fonci (2010 Augusztus 25)

9 kell


----------



## griszi (2010 Augusztus 25)

igen, igen


----------



## Fonci (2010 Augusztus 25)

Látom kell 20 mp szünet 2 beszólás közt


----------



## Fonci (2010 Augusztus 25)

nem nem


----------



## griszi (2010 Augusztus 25)

nekem 11


----------



## Fonci (2010 Augusztus 25)

:d   :d     :d   :d   :d     :d   :d   :d     :d   :d   :d     :d   :d   :d     :d   :d   :d     :d   :d   :d     :d   :d   :d     :d   :d   :d     :d   :d   :d     :d   :d   :d     :d   :d   :d     :d   :d   :d     :d


----------



## szgh (2010 Augusztus 25)

*20 hsz*

SZiasztok, nem akarok zavarni, csak gyűjtöm a 20 hsz-t


----------



## griszi (2010 Augusztus 25)

most mennem kell


----------



## Fonci (2010 Augusztus 25)

már csak 5 kell


----------



## griszi (2010 Augusztus 25)

majd később jövök


----------



## szgh (2010 Augusztus 25)

*2*

2


----------



## Fonci (2010 Augusztus 25)

4


----------



## griszi (2010 Augusztus 25)

helló


----------



## szgh (2010 Augusztus 25)

*3*

3


----------



## Fonci (2010 Augusztus 25)

na midjárt meglesz


----------



## Fonci (2010 Augusztus 25)

Hihihihi


----------



## szgh (2010 Augusztus 25)

4


----------



## Fonci (2010 Augusztus 25)




----------



## szgh (2010 Augusztus 25)

5


----------



## szgh (2010 Augusztus 25)

6


----------



## Fonci (2010 Augusztus 25)

Na megvan a 20 köszönöm a lehetőséget  Sziasztok


----------



## szgh (2010 Augusztus 25)

7


----------



## Fonci (2010 Augusztus 25)




----------



## szgh (2010 Augusztus 25)

8


----------



## zoollii (2010 Augusztus 25)

több mint valószinű hogy nemjut eszembe semmi


----------



## zoollii (2010 Augusztus 25)

ne is törödjetek vele


----------



## zoollii (2010 Augusztus 25)

1979-12-16


----------



## zoollii (2010 Augusztus 25)

szeretnék túl lenni a 20 üzeneten


----------



## zoollii (2010 Augusztus 25)

órák kérdése és nemsoká megyek melózni


----------



## zoollii (2010 Augusztus 25)

roppantul és rendkivűli módon érdekelnek a misztikus dolgokkal kapcsolatos témák


----------



## zoollii (2010 Augusztus 25)

de általában mindenféle téma érdekel


----------



## zoollii (2010 Augusztus 25)

feltéve ha éppen kedvem van hozzá


----------



## zoollii (2010 Augusztus 25)

bocsánat az értelmetlen iráshoz


----------



## zoollii (2010 Augusztus 25)

minden jót kivánok nektek meg magamnak


----------



## zoollii (2010 Augusztus 25)

kő


----------



## zoollii (2010 Augusztus 25)

papir


----------



## zoollii (2010 Augusztus 25)

ólló


----------



## zoollii (2010 Augusztus 25)

ma elég szeles az időjárás


----------



## zoollii (2010 Augusztus 25)

de!!! nem baj


----------



## zoollii (2010 Augusztus 25)

ugyanis én szeretem a hideget


----------



## zoollii (2010 Augusztus 25)

még van 3 üzenetem


----------



## zoollii (2010 Augusztus 25)

márcsak 2


----------



## zoollii (2010 Augusztus 25)

és most már csak ez az 1 és megvan a 20!!!!!!!! köszönöm a türelmet


----------



## pityke55 (2010 Augusztus 25)

Sziasztok!


----------



## busman58 (2010 Augusztus 25)

ez jó


----------



## zoollii (2010 Augusztus 25)

és még 1 a ráadás.


----------



## pityke55 (2010 Augusztus 25)

Hogyan lehet sok pénz keresni ?


----------



## busman58 (2010 Augusztus 25)

Babybogyoo írta:


> Sziasztok! Néhány elkészült művem...


tetszenek


----------



## busman58 (2010 Augusztus 25)

Köszi


----------



## busman58 (2010 Augusztus 25)

ez jo tipp


----------



## busman58 (2010 Augusztus 25)

és egy


----------



## busman58 (2010 Augusztus 25)

lehetőség


----------



## busman58 (2010 Augusztus 25)

elérni


----------



## busman58 (2010 Augusztus 25)

a határt


----------



## busman58 (2010 Augusztus 25)

bár nem értem


----------



## busman58 (2010 Augusztus 25)

mi szükség


----------



## busman58 (2010 Augusztus 25)

van


----------



## busman58 (2010 Augusztus 25)

erre


----------



## busman58 (2010 Augusztus 25)

a 20


----------



## busman58 (2010 Augusztus 25)

hozzá szólásra


----------



## busman58 (2010 Augusztus 25)

de ha kell


----------



## busman58 (2010 Augusztus 25)

akkor


----------



## busman58 (2010 Augusztus 25)

kell


----------



## busman58 (2010 Augusztus 25)

ugyhogy


----------



## busman58 (2010 Augusztus 25)

mindjárt


----------



## busman58 (2010 Augusztus 25)

meg is


----------



## busman58 (2010 Augusztus 25)

kész


----------



## busman58 (2010 Augusztus 25)

erre iszok egy sört. csá


----------



## lustika2 (2010 Augusztus 25)

Helló


----------



## lustika2 (2010 Augusztus 25)

Aa


----------



## reni109 (2010 Augusztus 25)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


 
Köszi,
egyebkent hol latom, hogy hany hozzszolasom volt eddig?
Reni


----------



## Inhouse (2010 Augusztus 25)

10...
folyt...


----------



## Inhouse (2010 Augusztus 25)

9...
<- ott oldalt, Üzenet: 5 volt neked eddig, húzzál bele!


----------



## Inhouse (2010 Augusztus 25)

8...


----------



## Inhouse (2010 Augusztus 25)

7...


----------



## Inhouse (2010 Augusztus 25)

6...


----------



## Inhouse (2010 Augusztus 25)

5...


----------



## Inhouse (2010 Augusztus 25)

4...


----------



## Inhouse (2010 Augusztus 25)

3...


----------



## reni109 (2010 Augusztus 25)

Kozben mar eszrevettem, hogy hol szamolja az uzeneteknel kerestem. Na mindegy legalabb hzzaszoltam.


----------



## Inhouse (2010 Augusztus 25)

2...
alakul...


----------



## Inhouse (2010 Augusztus 25)

1....
Vége, ez a 20-adik!


----------



## Inhouse (2010 Augusztus 25)

Csak még nem telt el a két nap...


----------



## Bosy47 (2010 Augusztus 25)

Szió Mindenkinek!

Afáziás vagyok, nehéz írni és olvasni. Ezért gondoltam, hogy ha már nem tudok magyarul beszélni, akkor meg kellene tanulnom más nyelvet. Van valakinek ötlöte?

Üdv


----------



## ultrabox (2010 Augusztus 25)

* valódi Guru nem a kék ég magasságaiban él. Szívünk legmélyén lakik.





** Kétszer nem léphetsz ugyanabba a folyóba (Hérakleitosz), de néha egyszer sem (Théna).




* *Nem létezik a büntetés, csak a felismerés létezik.
A szavaknak ereje van. Ha kimondod őket, már nem vonhatod vissza.
A Föld a virágokkal mosolyog ránk.*


----------



## szakos1974 (2010 Augusztus 25)

Sziasztok! Ma regisztráltam!


----------



## szakos1974 (2010 Augusztus 25)

ha esne az eső!


----------



## szakos1974 (2010 Augusztus 25)

ha fújna a szél!


----------



## igorguzmov (2010 Augusztus 25)

ohh köszi ez király


----------



## igorguzmov (2010 Augusztus 25)

nah még 19


----------



## igorguzmov (2010 Augusztus 25)

Jah el is felejtettem . Sziasztok


----------



## szakos1974 (2010 Augusztus 25)

Ha nem tudnám elvégezni a dogomat!


----------



## igorguzmov (2010 Augusztus 25)

17 és kész


----------



## igorguzmov (2010 Augusztus 25)

már csak 16 és még este sincs


----------



## szakos1974 (2010 Augusztus 25)

kérek!


----------



## igorguzmov (2010 Augusztus 25)

jó ez a 20 másodperces szabály  valakinek biztos


----------



## igorguzmov (2010 Augusztus 25)

14 ha jól számolom


----------



## szakos1974 (2010 Augusztus 25)

A magyar ételek igazán finomak!


----------



## igorguzmov (2010 Augusztus 25)

na jó írok valamit kövire magamról


----------



## igorguzmov (2010 Augusztus 25)

férfi vagyok 33 éves van 2 gyerek nah meg egy asszony


----------



## igorguzmov (2010 Augusztus 25)

11 még


----------



## szakos1974 (2010 Augusztus 25)

mindent!


----------



## igorguzmov (2010 Augusztus 25)

mennyi is még akkor?


----------



## igorguzmov (2010 Augusztus 25)

nem sok már....


----------



## igorguzmov (2010 Augusztus 25)

tévedtem még elég sok


----------



## igorguzmov (2010 Augusztus 25)

még 7 gyorsan meglesz


----------



## igorguzmov (2010 Augusztus 25)

mondjuk nem tudom mire jó ez


----------



## igorguzmov (2010 Augusztus 25)

imádok írni


----------



## Napsugár77 (2010 Augusztus 25)

Sziasztok!


----------



## igorguzmov (2010 Augusztus 25)

még nem is tudom mennyi ...:S


----------



## igorguzmov (2010 Augusztus 25)

lassan vége meg nekem is végem


----------



## Napsugár77 (2010 Augusztus 25)

Itt lehet gyorsan 20 üzenetet küldeni?


----------



## szakos1974 (2010 Augusztus 25)

A midi tényleg nagyon hasznos, sokat lehet tanulni belőle!


----------



## igorguzmov (2010 Augusztus 25)

még ezen felül 1 ha jól számoltam


----------



## igorguzmov (2010 Augusztus 25)

és megvan köszike


----------



## Napsugár77 (2010 Augusztus 25)

A visszaszámlálás jó módszer?


----------



## Napsugár77 (2010 Augusztus 25)

Kicsit aggódom, mi lesz ha elfogynak a számok?


----------



## igorguzmov (2010 Augusztus 25)

köszike


----------



## Napsugár77 (2010 Augusztus 25)

Ti jól vagytok? )


----------



## Napsugár77 (2010 Augusztus 25)

Annyira izgulok )


----------



## szakos1974 (2010 Augusztus 25)

Még új vagyok, ma regisztráltam!


----------



## szakos1974 (2010 Augusztus 25)

Még új vagyok, ma regisztráltam!


----------



## Napsugár77 (2010 Augusztus 25)

3


----------



## szakos1974 (2010 Augusztus 25)

Még új vagyok, ma regisztráltam!


----------



## szakos1974 (2010 Augusztus 25)

Még új vagyok, ma regisztráltam!


----------



## Napsugár77 (2010 Augusztus 25)

2


----------



## Napsugár77 (2010 Augusztus 25)

1


----------



## szakos1974 (2010 Augusztus 25)

Még új vagyok, ma regisztráltam!


----------



## Napsugár77 (2010 Augusztus 25)

Hűűű, ez megvolna!  Köszönöm a lehetőséget!


----------



## szakos1974 (2010 Augusztus 25)

Még új vagyok, ma regisztráltam!


----------



## szakos1974 (2010 Augusztus 25)

Még új vagyok, ma regisztráltam!


----------



## szakos1974 (2010 Augusztus 25)

Még új vagyok, ma regisztráltam!


----------



## szakos1974 (2010 Augusztus 25)

Még új vagyok, ma regisztráltam!


----------



## szakos1974 (2010 Augusztus 25)

Még új vagyok, ma regisztráltam!


----------



## griszi (2010 Augusztus 25)

hahó


----------



## griszi (2010 Augusztus 25)

6


----------



## griszi (2010 Augusztus 25)

5


----------



## griszi (2010 Augusztus 25)

4


----------



## griszi (2010 Augusztus 25)

3


----------



## griszi (2010 Augusztus 25)

2


----------



## griszi (2010 Augusztus 25)

Köszönöm szépen, megvan!!!


----------



## griszi (2010 Augusztus 25)

na még egyet


----------



## Vividomi (2010 Augusztus 25)

*köszi*

Sziasztok köszi hogy lehetőséget adtok a gyors 20-ra


----------



## Vividomi (2010 Augusztus 25)

hiii


----------



## Vividomi (2010 Augusztus 25)

jó sok téma van


----------



## Vividomi (2010 Augusztus 25)

tök jó témák vannak


----------



## Vividomi (2010 Augusztus 25)

gyerektéma is ami elég ritka...már az értelmes oldal


----------



## Vividomi (2010 Augusztus 25)

tegnap volt a szülinapom


----------



## Vividomi (2010 Augusztus 25)

szép nap van


----------



## Vividomi (2010 Augusztus 25)

jó filmet nézek


----------



## Vividomi (2010 Augusztus 25)

a feladatlapok érdekelnek


----------



## Vividomi (2010 Augusztus 25)

3. os tudásszintfelmérők érdekelnek


----------



## Vividomi (2010 Augusztus 25)

de a nyelvta és a szövegértést is letölteném


----------



## Vividomi (2010 Augusztus 25)

sehol nem lehet megszerezni ezeket a fancos feladatgyűjteményeket


----------



## Vividomi (2010 Augusztus 25)

pedig csak gyakorolna az ember a gyerekével


----------



## Vividomi (2010 Augusztus 25)

már csak 6 bejegyzés


----------



## Vividomi (2010 Augusztus 25)

Ha valaki tudna segíthetne feladatgyűjtemények keresésébe


----------



## Vividomi (2010 Augusztus 25)

3. osztályos tudásszintfelmérők érdekelnek


----------



## Vividomi (2010 Augusztus 25)

Matek, nyelvtan, szövegértés és ami még van


----------



## Vividomi (2010 Augusztus 25)

előre is köszi


----------



## Vividomi (2010 Augusztus 25)

Jó hogy van ez az oldal


----------



## Vividomi (2010 Augusztus 25)

csak mozaikos felmérők ellenek, előre is köszi


----------



## Ticska68 (2010 Augusztus 25)

Hello!


----------



## Ticska68 (2010 Augusztus 25)

1


----------



## judykka (2010 Augusztus 25)

Szia!


----------



## judykka (2010 Augusztus 25)

Judykka vagyok!


----------



## Ticska68 (2010 Augusztus 25)

2


----------



## Ticska68 (2010 Augusztus 25)

Lassan, de biztosan haladok a cél felé!!


----------



## Ticska68 (2010 Augusztus 25)

3


----------



## Ticska68 (2010 Augusztus 25)

4


----------



## Ticska68 (2010 Augusztus 25)

Mindenkinek szép napot.


----------



## Ticska68 (2010 Augusztus 25)

5


----------



## Ticska68 (2010 Augusztus 25)

6


----------



## Ticska68 (2010 Augusztus 25)

7


----------



## Ticska68 (2010 Augusztus 25)

8


----------



## Ticska68 (2010 Augusztus 25)

A


----------



## Ticska68 (2010 Augusztus 25)

B


----------



## Ticska68 (2010 Augusztus 25)

C


----------



## Ticska68 (2010 Augusztus 25)

D


----------



## Ticska68 (2010 Augusztus 25)

E


----------



## Ticska68 (2010 Augusztus 25)

F


----------



## balika23 (2010 Augusztus 25)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Ticska68 (2010 Augusztus 25)

G


----------



## balika23 (2010 Augusztus 25)

S


----------



## Ticska68 (2010 Augusztus 25)

Köszönöm


----------



## balika23 (2010 Augusztus 25)

Z


----------



## balika23 (2010 Augusztus 25)

I


----------



## balika23 (2010 Augusztus 25)

A


----------



## Ticska68 (2010 Augusztus 25)

hali !!!


----------



## balika23 (2010 Augusztus 25)

Sz


----------



## balika23 (2010 Augusztus 25)

T


----------



## balika23 (2010 Augusztus 25)

O


----------



## balika23 (2010 Augusztus 25)

K


----------



## balika23 (2010 Augusztus 25)

!


----------



## balika23 (2010 Augusztus 25)

Nah, megvan 10, ez a 11-edik


----------



## balika23 (2010 Augusztus 25)

12


----------



## balika23 (2010 Augusztus 25)

13


----------



## balika23 (2010 Augusztus 25)

14


----------



## balika23 (2010 Augusztus 25)

15


----------



## balika23 (2010 Augusztus 25)

tizenhat


----------



## balika23 (2010 Augusztus 25)

17


----------



## balika23 (2010 Augusztus 25)

tizennyolc


----------



## balika23 (2010 Augusztus 25)

tizenkilenc


----------



## balika23 (2010 Augusztus 25)

ez a huszadik!!


----------



## balika23 (2010 Augusztus 25)

hmm, meg mindig nem tudok letölteni... miert???


----------



## szemarci (2010 Augusztus 25)

1


----------



## szemarci (2010 Augusztus 25)

2


----------



## szemarci (2010 Augusztus 25)

3


----------



## szemarci (2010 Augusztus 25)

4


----------



## szemarci (2010 Augusztus 25)

5


----------



## szemarci (2010 Augusztus 25)

6


----------



## szemarci (2010 Augusztus 25)

7


----------



## szemarci (2010 Augusztus 25)

8


----------



## szemarci (2010 Augusztus 25)

9


----------



## szemarci (2010 Augusztus 25)

10


----------



## szemarci (2010 Augusztus 25)

11


----------



## szemarci (2010 Augusztus 25)

12


----------



## szemarci (2010 Augusztus 25)

13


----------



## szemarci (2010 Augusztus 25)

14


----------



## szemarci (2010 Augusztus 25)

15


----------



## szemarci (2010 Augusztus 25)

16


----------



## szemarci (2010 Augusztus 25)

17


----------



## szemarci (2010 Augusztus 25)

18


----------



## szemarci (2010 Augusztus 25)

19


----------



## szemarci (2010 Augusztus 25)

20


----------



## verita (2010 Augusztus 25)

Van ennek a húsz hozzászólás összeszedésének elegendő értelme ?


----------



## verita (2010 Augusztus 25)

Nem látom át,


----------



## verita (2010 Augusztus 25)

hogy mire jó ?


----------



## verita (2010 Augusztus 25)

Régóta olvasok be a honlapba,


----------



## verita (2010 Augusztus 25)

de ritkán akad elkerülhetetlen


----------



## verita (2010 Augusztus 25)

kényszerem a hozzászólásra.


----------



## verita (2010 Augusztus 25)

Elkerülhetetlen helyett írhatnám sürgető.


----------



## verita (2010 Augusztus 25)

Hova írjak ?


----------



## verita (2010 Augusztus 25)

Hova "szemeteljek" ?


----------



## Gioberti (2010 Augusztus 25)

Köszönöm, kihasználom a lehetőséget!


----------



## verita (2010 Augusztus 25)

Nem lehetne akkor szólni, amikor kívánja az ember lány/fia ?


----------



## verita (2010 Augusztus 25)

na még 10


----------



## verita (2010 Augusztus 25)

újabb


----------



## verita (2010 Augusztus 25)

már csak öt


----------



## verita (2010 Augusztus 25)

már csak négy


----------



## verita (2010 Augusztus 25)

három


----------



## verita (2010 Augusztus 25)

kettő


----------



## verita (2010 Augusztus 25)

egy


----------



## Gioberti (2010 Augusztus 25)




----------



## verita (2010 Augusztus 25)

Ha kiírja hogy megvan a 20 hozzászólásom, akkor miért nem engedi használni teljes jogúként a rendszert ?


----------



## Gioberti (2010 Augusztus 25)

:..:


----------



## k-betti (2010 Augusztus 25)

1


----------



## k-betti (2010 Augusztus 25)

2


----------



## k-betti (2010 Augusztus 25)

3


----------



## k-betti (2010 Augusztus 25)

x


----------



## k-betti (2010 Augusztus 25)

5


----------



## k-betti (2010 Augusztus 25)

6


----------



## k-betti (2010 Augusztus 25)

7


----------



## k-betti (2010 Augusztus 25)

8


----------



## k-betti (2010 Augusztus 25)

9


----------



## k-betti (2010 Augusztus 25)

10


----------



## valentine41 (2010 Augusztus 25)

bravo pour tout ce travail

merci pour votre travail


----------



## k-betti (2010 Augusztus 25)

11


----------



## Gioberti (2010 Augusztus 25)

kiss


----------



## k-betti (2010 Augusztus 25)

12


----------



## k-betti (2010 Augusztus 25)

13


----------



## k-betti (2010 Augusztus 25)

14


----------



## k-betti (2010 Augusztus 25)

15


----------



## k-betti (2010 Augusztus 25)

16


----------



## k-betti (2010 Augusztus 25)

17


----------



## k-betti (2010 Augusztus 25)

18


----------



## k-betti (2010 Augusztus 25)

19


----------



## k-betti (2010 Augusztus 25)

20


----------



## Gioberti (2010 Augusztus 25)




----------



## Szabady (2010 Augusztus 25)

*Második*

Kezdek belejönni


----------



## Gioberti (2010 Augusztus 25)




----------



## k-betti (2010 Augusztus 25)

21


----------



## Gioberti (2010 Augusztus 25)




----------



## Szabady (2010 Augusztus 25)

*3*

Igen, megy ez


----------



## Gioberti (2010 Augusztus 25)




----------



## fozsika (2010 Augusztus 25)

1valaky írta:


> szuper vagykiss


 
én is hálás


----------



## Gioberti (2010 Augusztus 25)

:d


----------



## Gioberti (2010 Augusztus 25)




----------



## Szabady (2010 Augusztus 25)

*4*

Sziasztok! Tök jó veletek beszélgetni


----------



## Gioberti (2010 Augusztus 25)

20


----------



## Szabady (2010 Augusztus 25)

*5*

Ez egy alapfokú számtan tanfolyam topic. Aki el tud számolni 20-ig, az már király...


----------



## Szabady (2010 Augusztus 25)

...vagy királynő


----------



## Szabady (2010 Augusztus 25)

7! Nemsoká király vagyok


----------



## Szabady (2010 Augusztus 25)

8! Vagy királynő?


----------



## Szabady (2010 Augusztus 25)

9?


----------



## Szabady (2010 Augusztus 25)

asszem 9, igen.


----------



## Szabady (2010 Augusztus 25)

10! jujj, de izgi ez!


----------



## Szabady (2010 Augusztus 25)

11! Olyan ez, mintha előre tülekednék a sorban.


----------



## Szabady (2010 Augusztus 25)

13! a 12 kimaradt! Most megbuktam?


----------



## Szabady (2010 Augusztus 25)

14


----------



## Szabady (2010 Augusztus 25)

15! Bankett lesz?


----------



## Szabady (2010 Augusztus 25)

16! Egyre jobban szórakozom.


----------



## Szabady (2010 Augusztus 25)

17! Az elején asztat hittem, hogy uncsi ez a számolós topic.


----------



## Szabady (2010 Augusztus 25)

18! De határozottan sajnálni fogom, hogy mingyán vége.


----------



## Szabady (2010 Augusztus 25)

19!


----------



## Szabady (2010 Augusztus 25)

20!!!! Mehetek aludni!


----------



## Szabady (2010 Augusztus 25)

Jó éjszakát mindenkinek!


----------



## bebiDLSB (2010 Augusztus 25)

jeeeee...kösziiikiss


----------



## bebiDLSB (2010 Augusztus 25)

de hogyan???


----------



## dacar999 (2010 Augusztus 25)

*proba*

proba1


----------



## dacar999 (2010 Augusztus 25)

*müxik*

müxik


----------



## dacar999 (2010 Augusztus 25)

proba2


----------



## vieronika (2010 Augusztus 25)

én is itt


----------



## dacar999 (2010 Augusztus 25)

ez is


----------



## dacar999 (2010 Augusztus 25)

4


----------



## dacar999 (2010 Augusztus 25)

5


----------



## dacar999 (2010 Augusztus 25)

6


----------



## dacar999 (2010 Augusztus 25)

7


----------



## dacar999 (2010 Augusztus 25)

8


----------



## dacar999 (2010 Augusztus 25)

9


----------



## dacar999 (2010 Augusztus 25)

10


----------



## dacar999 (2010 Augusztus 25)

11


----------



## dacar999 (2010 Augusztus 25)

12


----------



## dacar999 (2010 Augusztus 25)

13


----------



## Lasarus (2010 Augusztus 25)

1


----------



## dacar999 (2010 Augusztus 25)

14


----------



## dacar999 (2010 Augusztus 25)

15


----------



## Lasarus (2010 Augusztus 25)

2


----------



## dacar999 (2010 Augusztus 25)

16


----------



## dacar999 (2010 Augusztus 25)

17


----------



## Lasarus (2010 Augusztus 25)

3


----------



## dacar999 (2010 Augusztus 25)

18


----------



## dacar999 (2010 Augusztus 25)

19


----------



## Lasarus (2010 Augusztus 25)

az ember embertelensegenek igazi forrasa az erzes kepessege


----------



## dacar999 (2010 Augusztus 25)

20 meg 1


----------



## Lasarus (2010 Augusztus 25)

5


----------



## Lasarus (2010 Augusztus 25)

neked jo


----------



## Lasarus (2010 Augusztus 25)

7


----------



## Lasarus (2010 Augusztus 25)

8


----------



## Lasarus (2010 Augusztus 25)

kozben msn-ezek is


----------



## Lasarus (2010 Augusztus 25)

10


----------



## Lasarus (2010 Augusztus 25)

ez picit unalmas:>


----------



## Csoszi69 (2010 Augusztus 25)

Gyűjtöm a 20-at

1 - megérett a meggy


----------



## Csoszi69 (2010 Augusztus 25)

2 - csipkebokor vessző


----------



## Csoszi69 (2010 Augusztus 25)

3- várom a párom


----------



## Csoszi69 (2010 Augusztus 25)

4 - nem jut eszembe


----------



## Csoszi69 (2010 Augusztus 25)

5 - érik a tök


----------



## Csoszi69 (2010 Augusztus 25)

6 - hasad a pad


----------



## Csoszi69 (2010 Augusztus 25)

7 - kiflit süt a pék


----------



## Csoszi69 (2010 Augusztus 25)

8 - teli a polc


----------



## Csoszi69 (2010 Augusztus 25)

9 - kis Ferenc


----------



## Csoszi69 (2010 Augusztus 25)

10 - tiszta víz , ha nem tiszta, vidd vissza, majd a csacsi megissza


----------



## Csoszi69 (2010 Augusztus 25)

11 - es


----------



## Csoszi69 (2010 Augusztus 25)

12 - kőmúves


----------



## Csoszi69 (2010 Augusztus 25)

13 - fodor van a szoknyámon


----------



## Csoszi69 (2010 Augusztus 25)

14 - ő még csak most 14


----------



## Csoszi69 (2010 Augusztus 25)

15 - március


----------



## Dakhma (2010 Augusztus 25)

sziasztok!


----------



## Csoszi69 (2010 Augusztus 25)

16 - esztendős barna kislány, megyen a regiment után


----------



## Csoszi69 (2010 Augusztus 25)

a tavasz 17 pillanata


----------



## Csoszi69 (2010 Augusztus 25)

+18 xxx


----------



## Csoszi69 (2010 Augusztus 25)

19 - egy híjján húsz


----------



## Csoszi69 (2010 Augusztus 25)

ha még egyszer 20 esztendős lehetnék ! -


----------



## Dakhma (2010 Augusztus 25)

21 gramm


----------



## Csoszi69 (2010 Augusztus 25)

22 - ez mán sok


----------



## Lasarus (2010 Augusztus 25)

12


----------



## Lasarus (2010 Augusztus 25)

13


----------



## Lasarus (2010 Augusztus 25)

14


----------



## Lasarus (2010 Augusztus 25)

15


----------



## Lasarus (2010 Augusztus 25)

16


----------



## Lasarus (2010 Augusztus 25)

17


----------



## Lasarus (2010 Augusztus 25)

18


----------



## Lasarus (2010 Augusztus 25)

19


----------



## Lasarus (2010 Augusztus 25)

20


----------



## Lasarus (2010 Augusztus 25)

nah remelem mostmar jo lesz


----------



## Lasarus (2010 Augusztus 25)

asdss


----------



## bardhal (2010 Augusztus 25)

*20 hozzászólás*

Üdv Mindenkinek! Igyekszem mihamarabb megszerezni a 20 hozzászólást. (Egyébként mi ennek az értelme?)


----------



## bardhal (2010 Augusztus 25)

*20 hozzászólás*

Azért az "asdfad" típusú bejegyzéseknél megpróbálok ötletesebb lenni.


----------



## bardhal (2010 Augusztus 25)

*20 hozzászólás*

Persze nem biztos, hogy ez hosszú távon is sikerülni fog.


----------



## bardhal (2010 Augusztus 25)

*20 hozzászólás*

Lényeg, hogy megpróbáltam.


----------



## bardhal (2010 Augusztus 25)

*20 hozzászólás*

Hol látom, hogy mennyinél tartok?


----------



## bardhal (2010 Augusztus 25)

*20 hozzászólás*

Milyen messze még...


----------



## bardhal (2010 Augusztus 25)

*20 hozzászólás*

Lassan, kezdem megérteni az "asasdf" típusú bejegyzéseket.


----------



## bardhal (2010 Augusztus 25)

Vajon az ún. "gyors hozzászólás" is beleszámít?


----------



## bardhal (2010 Augusztus 25)

Tírárám...


----------



## bardhal (2010 Augusztus 25)

Jobb egy lúdnyak tíz tyúknyaknál.


----------



## bardhal (2010 Augusztus 25)

Egyébként tényleg?


----------



## bardhal (2010 Augusztus 25)

Hohó, még időkorlát is van. 20 mp-nek mindenképpen el kell telni két üzenet között.


----------



## bardhal (2010 Augusztus 25)

Lali, a lila ló elalél.


----------



## bardhal (2010 Augusztus 25)

Szót se szórt és sót se szórj.


----------



## bardhal (2010 Augusztus 25)

Megszentségteleníthetetlenségeskedéseitekért. Hol van ettől az antidisestablishmentarianism?


----------



## bardhal (2010 Augusztus 25)

Még öt-let kell.


----------



## ryangiggs (2010 Augusztus 25)

Sziasztok


----------



## ryangiggs (2010 Augusztus 25)

C


----------



## bardhal (2010 Augusztus 25)

Mi történik, ha egy feltartóztathatatlan ágyúgolyó egy lerombolhatatlan várfalnak ütközik?


----------



## ryangiggs (2010 Augusztus 25)

E


----------



## ryangiggs (2010 Augusztus 25)

F


----------



## bardhal (2010 Augusztus 25)

Még három (a magyar igazság, de miért is?)


----------



## ryangiggs (2010 Augusztus 25)

G


----------



## bardhal (2010 Augusztus 25)

Ejha, van aki gyorsabb nálam...


----------



## ryangiggs (2010 Augusztus 25)

Meg egy a ráadás


----------



## ryangiggs (2010 Augusztus 25)

Nem?


----------



## bardhal (2010 Augusztus 25)

No, mindegy. Az elegancia, ugye...


----------



## ryangiggs (2010 Augusztus 25)

Meg egy a borravaló


----------



## ryangiggs (2010 Augusztus 25)

Te hogy látod?


----------



## ryangiggs (2010 Augusztus 25)

Szerintem ez már túlzás


----------



## bardhal (2010 Augusztus 25)

A ráadás, az nem maradhat el. De akkor miért nem eleve négy a magyar igazság?


----------



## ryangiggs (2010 Augusztus 25)

És miért kell pont20?


----------



## ryangiggs (2010 Augusztus 25)

Mert az legalább 5 perc?


----------



## NEO XQ (2010 Augusztus 25)

kakukk..


----------



## ryangiggs (2010 Augusztus 25)

Szerintem


----------



## ryangiggs (2010 Augusztus 25)

kakukk


----------



## bardhal (2010 Augusztus 25)

No, én úgy látom, hogy megvagyok a 20 bejegyzéssel, úgyhogy viszlát valamelyik tartalmasabb fórumon. Üdv!


----------



## NEO XQ (2010 Augusztus 25)

ququriqu


----------



## ryangiggs (2010 Augusztus 25)

tök uncsi


----------



## ryangiggs (2010 Augusztus 25)

de jó neked


----------



## NEO XQ (2010 Augusztus 25)

3. hozzászólás


----------



## ryangiggs (2010 Augusztus 25)

nekem még 4


----------



## bardhal (2010 Augusztus 25)

A "kakukk" az jó ötlet. Ha az állathangok eszembe jutottak volna, hamarabb végzek...


----------



## NEO XQ (2010 Augusztus 25)

jézus máriám..


----------



## ryangiggs (2010 Augusztus 25)

még 3


----------



## NEO XQ (2010 Augusztus 25)

ne má..


----------



## ryangiggs (2010 Augusztus 25)

gyurgyalag


----------



## ryangiggs (2010 Augusztus 25)

poszáta


----------



## NEO XQ (2010 Augusztus 25)

hol tartasz?


----------



## NEO XQ (2010 Augusztus 25)

szerintem én az 5.nél


----------



## NEO XQ (2010 Augusztus 25)

6.


----------



## NEO XQ (2010 Augusztus 25)

ez vicces..


----------



## NEO XQ (2010 Augusztus 25)

a szárnyas szakszaméták párzása..


----------



## NEO XQ (2010 Augusztus 25)

szerintem..
nem tudom..


----------



## NEO XQ (2010 Augusztus 25)

Boldog Viharnapot mindenkinek!


----------



## NEO XQ (2010 Augusztus 25)

11.


----------



## NEO XQ (2010 Augusztus 25)

feladom..


----------



## NEO XQ (2010 Augusztus 25)

Gazsi bácsi lótetű!


----------



## NEO XQ (2010 Augusztus 25)

most a finishben?


----------



## NEO XQ (2010 Augusztus 25)

ne máááá...


----------



## NEO XQ (2010 Augusztus 25)

húzzunk bele.. húzzunk bele..


----------



## NEO XQ (2010 Augusztus 25)

Dzsízusz!
ez kákalaki akka voot személyessssen...


----------



## NEO XQ (2010 Augusztus 25)

elveszítettem a fonalat..
hol tartok?


----------



## NEO XQ (2010 Augusztus 25)

hilfee!


----------



## NEO XQ (2010 Augusztus 25)

tudja valaki, hogy merre hány méter?


----------



## NEO XQ (2010 Augusztus 25)

csúcsot döntögetek..

ez biztos?


----------



## NEO XQ (2010 Augusztus 25)

he.. he.. he.. lhe.. lhe.. hő..kiss


----------



## NEO XQ (2010 Augusztus 25)

elééééég vóóóóóóóót...........
kikapcs.......
:33:


----------



## frenc:)szy (2010 Augusztus 26)

Bocs...


----------



## Blacklodge (2010 Augusztus 26)

The night has a thousand eyes,


----------



## Blacklodge (2010 Augusztus 26)

And the day but one;


----------



## Blacklodge (2010 Augusztus 26)

Yet the light of the bright world dies,


----------



## Blacklodge (2010 Augusztus 26)

With the dying sun.


----------



## Blacklodge (2010 Augusztus 26)

The mind has a thousand eyes,


----------



## Blacklodge (2010 Augusztus 26)

And the heart but one;


----------



## Blacklodge (2010 Augusztus 26)

Yet the light of a whole life dies,


----------



## Blacklodge (2010 Augusztus 26)

When love is done.


----------



## the_ghostdog (2010 Augusztus 26)

*na itt vagyok*

este van kesö van de jo a kedvem


----------



## the_ghostdog (2010 Augusztus 26)

*miert is ne*

na persze azert nem biztos


----------



## valentine41 (2010 Augusztus 26)

merci a vous


----------



## valentine41 (2010 Augusztus 26)

merci beaucoup


----------



## gossip girl (2010 Augusztus 26)

the twilight saga:eclipse-t keresem!!!!
ha valakinek meg van írjon!!!


----------



## gossip girl (2010 Augusztus 26)

nem tudom ti,hogy vagytok vele,de én nekem nagyon nem tetszik a német nyelv és nem is nagyon tudom!!!!!!
ti,hogy tanuljátok????


----------



## gossip girl (2010 Augusztus 26)

tudtok valami könyvet ajánlani?????


----------



## gossip girl (2010 Augusztus 26)

szerintem másoknak biztos nehéz lenne megtanulni a magyar nyelvet!!!


----------



## gossip girl (2010 Augusztus 26)

nem tudok egyszerűen otthon tanulni!!!
valami segítség??


----------



## albinolynx (2010 Augusztus 26)

Sziasztok,


regisztráltam az oldalra, mert találtam letölthető ALIENS könyvet. Tervbe vettem, hogy letöltöm az összes eddig megjelent könyvet. Sehol sem láttam összegyűjtve őket még.

Nagy rajongója vagyok a sorozatnak.


----------



## gossip girl (2010 Augusztus 26)

szerintetek a német könnyű nyelv???


----------



## gossip girl (2010 Augusztus 26)

tudtok valami jó filmet ajánlani?


----------



## gossip girl (2010 Augusztus 26)

most láttam a másik boleyn lányt!!4nagyon jó!!!


----------



## gossip girl (2010 Augusztus 26)

ha valaki szertene romantikus filmet akkor az szóljön


----------



## gossip girl (2010 Augusztus 26)

tudok ajánlani is ha szertenétek!!!


----------



## gossip girl (2010 Augusztus 26)

imádom a filmeket!!!
főleg a 3D-t!!


----------



## gossip girl (2010 Augusztus 26)

látom ti nem azokat a filmket szeretitek mint én,de biztos jók azok amiket ti kerestek!!!


----------



## rocca (2010 Augusztus 26)

Hogy milyen nehéz muszájból írni!!!


----------



## rocca (2010 Augusztus 26)

Eddig próbáltam értelmesen hozzászólni témákhoz, de nem nagyon ment.


----------



## rocca (2010 Augusztus 26)

Most már el tudom képzelni, milyen nehéz dolga van egy írónak.


----------



## rocca (2010 Augusztus 26)

olvasni jobb


----------



## Azazu (2010 Augusztus 26)

rocca írta:


> olvasni jobb



Egyetértek


----------



## Azazu (2010 Augusztus 26)

Hogy fog összejöni a húsz hozzászólás?


----------



## Azazu (2010 Augusztus 26)

Azt hiszem, nehezen


----------



## Azazu (2010 Augusztus 26)

Nagyon jó ez a fórum, örülök, hogy rátaláltam.


----------



## punkbeni (2010 Augusztus 26)

helosztok


----------



## punkbeni (2010 Augusztus 26)

fényév távolság


----------



## punkbeni (2010 Augusztus 26)

rock


----------



## punkbeni (2010 Augusztus 26)

punk


----------



## punkbeni (2010 Augusztus 26)

regi


----------



## punkbeni (2010 Augusztus 26)

bocs az ilyen darabos hozzászóláshoz


----------



## punkbeni (2010 Augusztus 26)

mindenkinek


----------



## punkbeni (2010 Augusztus 26)

helosztok


----------



## punkbeni (2010 Augusztus 26)

x akták


----------



## punkbeni (2010 Augusztus 26)

dr hause


----------



## punkbeni (2010 Augusztus 26)

rock színház


----------



## punkbeni (2010 Augusztus 26)

dr rockerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## punkbeni (2010 Augusztus 26)

bruce leeeeeeee legendája meg van valakinek


----------



## punkbeni (2010 Augusztus 26)

igaz az nem sorozat


----------



## punkbeni (2010 Augusztus 26)

dr egér


----------



## punkbeni (2010 Augusztus 26)

nekem nincs


----------



## punkbeni (2010 Augusztus 26)

nekem csak x akták van meg


----------



## punkbeni (2010 Augusztus 26)

gitár tábort szeretitek?


----------



## punkbeni (2010 Augusztus 26)

bocs a darabos idézésekért mindenkinek


----------



## punkbeni (2010 Augusztus 26)

falak mögött


----------



## mathaies (2010 Augusztus 26)

*20 hozzászóláshoz*

Sziasztok! 20/1


----------



## mathaies (2010 Augusztus 26)

20/2


----------



## mathaies (2010 Augusztus 26)

20/3


----------



## mathaies (2010 Augusztus 26)

20/4


----------



## mathaies (2010 Augusztus 26)

20/5


----------



## Azazu (2010 Augusztus 26)

20/6


----------



## mathaies (2010 Augusztus 26)

20/6


----------



## mathaies (2010 Augusztus 26)

20/7


----------



## mathaies (2010 Augusztus 26)

20/8
Ha esetleg van valakinek Paulo Coelho könyve pdf.ben, és fel tudja tenni, at nagyon megköszönném!


----------



## mathaies (2010 Augusztus 26)

20/9


----------



## mathaies (2010 Augusztus 26)

20/10


----------



## mathaies (2010 Augusztus 26)

20/11


----------



## mathaies (2010 Augusztus 26)

20/12


----------



## mathaies (2010 Augusztus 26)

20/13


----------



## mathaies (2010 Augusztus 26)

20/14


----------



## mathaies (2010 Augusztus 26)

20/15


----------



## mathaies (2010 Augusztus 26)

20/16


----------



## mathaies (2010 Augusztus 26)

20/17


----------



## mathaies (2010 Augusztus 26)

20/18


----------



## mathaies (2010 Augusztus 26)

20/19


----------



## mathaies (2010 Augusztus 26)

20/20


----------



## Azazu (2010 Augusztus 26)

13


----------



## Azazu (2010 Augusztus 26)

12


----------



## Azazu (2010 Augusztus 26)

11-10


----------



## Azazu (2010 Augusztus 26)

9


----------



## Azazu (2010 Augusztus 26)

:444:
8


----------



## Azazu (2010 Augusztus 26)

7


----------



## Azazu (2010 Augusztus 26)

6


----------



## Azazu (2010 Augusztus 26)

5
\\m/


----------



## Azazu (2010 Augusztus 26)

4
:0:


----------



## Diogenes (2010 Augusztus 26)

Paff, a bűvös sárkány.. (anyós elesett)


----------



## Diogenes (2010 Augusztus 26)

Katona, móka, szavak -mikor lesz már meg az a 20..


----------



## Diogenes (2010 Augusztus 26)

Makaó kakaó


----------



## Diogenes (2010 Augusztus 26)

Illa berek


----------



## Diogenes (2010 Augusztus 26)

Nádak erek... várok 12 másodpercet... már csak hatot.. 2..


----------



## tingba (2010 Augusztus 26)

sziasztok nem tudnátok nekem stilust küldeni


----------



## tingba (2010 Augusztus 26)

sziasztok tibor nem tudnátok nekem stilust küldeni


----------



## tingba (2010 Augusztus 26)

szia ervin nem tudnál nekem küldeni stilusokat


----------



## tingba (2010 Augusztus 26)

sziasztok oliver22 nem tudnátok nekem stilust küldeni


----------



## tingba (2010 Augusztus 26)

*stilus*

sziaszitok nem tudnátok nekem roland stilusokat küldeni


----------



## Azazu (2010 Augusztus 26)

:11:


----------



## Azazu (2010 Augusztus 26)

4


----------



## Azazu (2010 Augusztus 26)

3


----------



## Azazu (2010 Augusztus 26)

2


----------



## Azazu (2010 Augusztus 26)

1:..:


----------



## Azazu (2010 Augusztus 26)

utolsó


----------



## albinolynx (2010 Augusztus 26)

Nekem firefox alatt elég morbidul szétdobja az oldalt. Nálatok hogy van ez?


----------



## albinolynx (2010 Augusztus 26)

Gyertek szótagláncot játszani. Hamar megvan a 20
post. Már csak a 48 órát kell kivárni.


----------



## dnr15 (2010 Augusztus 26)

*he*

elvieleg kéne 20 hozzászólás!


----------



## dnr15 (2010 Augusztus 26)

*he2*

márcsak 19


----------



## dnr15 (2010 Augusztus 26)

márcsak 18


----------



## dnr15 (2010 Augusztus 26)

márcsak 17


----------



## dnr15 (2010 Augusztus 26)

márcsak 16


----------



## dnr15 (2010 Augusztus 26)

márcsak 15


----------



## dnr15 (2010 Augusztus 26)

márcsak 14


----------



## albinolynx (2010 Augusztus 26)

A halál 48 órája és 20 postja.


----------



## dnr15 (2010 Augusztus 26)

márcsak 13


----------



## dnr15 (2010 Augusztus 26)

márcsak 12


----------



## dnr15 (2010 Augusztus 26)

márcsak 11


----------



## dnr15 (2010 Augusztus 26)

márcsak 10


----------



## albinolynx (2010 Augusztus 26)

Csak le ne nullázzanak.


----------



## dnr15 (2010 Augusztus 26)

márcsak 9


----------



## dnr15 (2010 Augusztus 26)

márcsak 8


----------



## dnr15 (2010 Augusztus 26)

márcsak 7


----------



## dnr15 (2010 Augusztus 26)

márcsak 6


----------



## dnr15 (2010 Augusztus 26)

márcsak 5


----------



## dnr15 (2010 Augusztus 26)

márcsak 4


----------



## Janeth (2010 Augusztus 26)

legyen már meg gyorsan az a húsz hosszászólás


----------



## Janeth (2010 Augusztus 26)

nekem mennyi van még hátra a 20-ból?


----------



## Janeth (2010 Augusztus 26)

meg is nézem gyorsan ha nem kéne 20 másodpercet várni...


----------



## dnr15 (2010 Augusztus 26)

márcsak 3


----------



## dnr15 (2010 Augusztus 26)

márcsak 2! sietek!!!


----------



## dnr15 (2010 Augusztus 26)

márcsak 1


----------



## dnr15 (2010 Augusztus 26)

és késssz! meg van a 20 hozzászólás


----------



## Janeth (2010 Augusztus 26)

miért csak 3 hozzászólás?


----------



## Janeth (2010 Augusztus 26)

most már 6 és ezzel lesz meg a 7 hsz


----------



## Janeth (2010 Augusztus 26)

nemsoká megvan a fele


----------



## Janeth (2010 Augusztus 26)

még ezen kívül egy hsz és a fele már meg is van


----------



## Janeth (2010 Augusztus 26)

nem értem miért van hozzászóláshoz kötve a letölthető tartalom?


----------



## Janeth (2010 Augusztus 26)

főleg úgy hogy ilyen kiskapuval megkerülhető az egész


----------



## Janeth (2010 Augusztus 26)

még ezen kívül 8 hozzászólás kell


----------



## Janeth (2010 Augusztus 26)

mennyi az annyi?


----------



## Janeth (2010 Augusztus 26)

13-at jelez a profilomnál, akkor ezen kívül még 6-ot írnom kell


----------



## Janeth (2010 Augusztus 26)

már csak ötöt és megvan a 20 hsz


----------



## Janeth (2010 Augusztus 26)

tudom is hogy mit fogok először letölteni


----------



## Janeth (2010 Augusztus 26)

na még 4-et....


----------



## Janeth (2010 Augusztus 26)

ezen kívül még 3 hsz és túl vagyok rajta. alig várom...


----------



## Janeth (2010 Augusztus 26)

remélem senki sem olvassa gondolatmenetemet


----------



## Janeth (2010 Augusztus 26)

a következő hozzászólásommal meg is van a 20 ?


----------



## Janeth (2010 Augusztus 26)

IGEN!  Megvan!


----------



## gossip girl (2010 Augusztus 26)

az én kedvencem: a másik boleyn lány!!!
nem rég néztem meg és nagyon tetszett!igaz kosztümös film meg a történelem ről szól,de nagyon jó!!!!!


----------



## gossip girl (2010 Augusztus 26)

imádom a grace klinikát!!!
ti,hogy vagytok vele???


----------



## gossip girl (2010 Augusztus 26)

nagy vámpír-fan vagyok!!!


----------



## albinolynx (2010 Augusztus 26)

48 órát várni gyötrelmesebb lesz, mint megszerezni a 20 postot.


----------



## gossip girl (2010 Augusztus 26)

a közelebb az nagyon jó!!
nekem is tetszett


----------



## gossip girl (2010 Augusztus 26)

lehet,hogy sokan a mostani vámpír őrületet hülyeségnek tartják,de nekem egy kikapcsolódás!!!!nem vagyok az a megszlott,de azért utálni se utálom!!!


----------



## gossip girl (2010 Augusztus 26)

Chuck az jó???
nekem hirtelen a gossip girl jutott eszembe!!


----------



## Sisi76 (2010 Augusztus 26)

Sziasztok!
Üdv Visegrádról.


----------



## gossip girl (2010 Augusztus 26)

a gossip girl nagyon jó!!!!
szerintem az az új Beverlly Hills!!!


----------



## gossip girl (2010 Augusztus 26)

na hpali neked mi a kedvenced????


----------



## Sisi76 (2010 Augusztus 26)

Most csak írogassak a semmiről?


----------



## Sisi76 (2010 Augusztus 26)

Szeretném nagyon, ha már meglenne a 20 hozzászólás.


----------



## Sisi76 (2010 Augusztus 26)

Nagyon, nagyon


----------



## Sisi76 (2010 Augusztus 26)

Olyan szupi dolgokat találtam ezen az oldalon


----------



## Sisi76 (2010 Augusztus 26)

Amiket sehol másutt.


----------



## gossip girl (2010 Augusztus 26)

majd írsz!!!


----------



## Sisi76 (2010 Augusztus 26)

Tényleg köszönet érte mindenkinek, aki feltette. kiss


----------



## gossip girl (2010 Augusztus 26)

hidd el nagyon jó!!!!
már a harmadik évadnál járok!!!!


----------



## gossip girl (2010 Augusztus 26)

a chuck az jó????
már hallottam róla,de még nem néztem!!!


----------



## gossip girl (2010 Augusztus 26)

oksi akkor majd elkezdem!!4
kedvenc film??,
vámpír???
lány vagy fiú vagy??


----------



## Laeya (2010 Augusztus 26)

*nyáú*

Kell 20 hozzászólás, h. letöltsek egy-két könyvet.. úgyhogy most 19 különböző smiley-t kaptok ^^


----------



## Laeya (2010 Augusztus 26)




----------



## Laeya (2010 Augusztus 26)

:d


----------



## Laeya (2010 Augusztus 26)

==="


----------



## Laeya (2010 Augusztus 26)

()__()_________() ~~~~


----------



## gitárosfarkas (2010 Augusztus 26)

Sziasztok!

Jelen, ja és azt hiszem, ide beregisztrálhatok akkor is ha nem Kanadában élek nem igaz?


----------



## Laeya (2010 Augusztus 26)

()_()
(0.0)
( . )
()--()


----------



## Laeya (2010 Augusztus 26)

=-)


----------



## Laeya (2010 Augusztus 26)

hjaj.. desokvanmég.. kreativitás meg az ágy alatt..


----------



## maxi69 (2010 Augusztus 26)

Köszi szépen.


----------



## Laeya (2010 Augusztus 26)

H-h
(0 )


----------



## Laeya (2010 Augusztus 26)

Kicsinyuszi hopphopp az erdőben ugrál.. egereket fogdos és fejbe vágja miiiind..


----------



## maxi69 (2010 Augusztus 26)

2. hozzászólás


----------



## Laeya (2010 Augusztus 26)

ájm dzseszt ö litl gööörl.. hi - hi..


----------



## maxi69 (2010 Augusztus 26)

3. hozzászólás


----------



## Laeya (2010 Augusztus 26)

Ki lakik ott keleten? Szexuális zaklatás.. pff.. panda


----------



## maxi69 (2010 Augusztus 26)

4. hozzászólás


----------



## Laeya (2010 Augusztus 26)

Ki segít, hogyha gondod van? Szexuális zaklatás.. pff.. panda


----------



## maxi69 (2010 Augusztus 26)

5. hozzászólás


----------



## Laeya (2010 Augusztus 26)

Nincsen tapi, nincsen nyúlka.. nincs nemtommi.. de légy jó panda..


----------



## maxi69 (2010 Augusztus 26)

6. hozzászólás


----------



## Laeya (2010 Augusztus 26)

Ki mondja meg, h. mit szabad? Szexuális zaklatás pf.. panda


----------



## maxi69 (2010 Augusztus 26)

7. hozzászólás


----------



## hpali (2010 Augusztus 26)

Üdvözlet .


----------



## maxi69 (2010 Augusztus 26)

8. hozzászólás


----------



## Laeya (2010 Augusztus 26)

Üdv..


----------



## maxi69 (2010 Augusztus 26)

9. hozzászólás


----------



## Laeya (2010 Augusztus 26)

Minnyá, minnyá, minnyáááá


----------



## maxi69 (2010 Augusztus 26)

10. hozzászólás - na már a felénél vagyok


----------



## Laeya (2010 Augusztus 26)

Márcsak három..


----------



## Laeya (2010 Augusztus 26)

kettőő


----------



## Laeya (2010 Augusztus 26)

ésjeeee...  Örök hála..


----------



## Kakas1 (2010 Augusztus 26)

sziasztok


----------



## maxi69 (2010 Augusztus 26)

11. hozzászólás


----------



## maxi69 (2010 Augusztus 26)

12. hozzászólás


----------



## maxi69 (2010 Augusztus 26)

13. hozzászólás


----------



## maxi69 (2010 Augusztus 26)

14. hozzászólás


----------



## maxi69 (2010 Augusztus 26)

15. hozzászólás


----------



## Kakas1 (2010 Augusztus 26)

hali


----------



## maxi69 (2010 Augusztus 26)

16. hozzászólás


----------



## Kakas1 (2010 Augusztus 26)

sziasztok


----------



## maxi69 (2010 Augusztus 26)

17. hozzászólás


----------



## Kakas1 (2010 Augusztus 26)

nagyon jók


----------



## maxi69 (2010 Augusztus 26)

18. hozzászólás - visszaszámlálás


----------



## maxi69 (2010 Augusztus 26)

19. . hozzászólás - és lassan vége


----------



## maxi69 (2010 Augusztus 26)

20. hozzászólás - na végre!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## maxi69 (2010 Augusztus 26)

na és még egy hozzászólás


----------



## vzt (2010 Augusztus 26)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Báró Tarpataky (2010 Augusztus 26)

"Mély nyugalom beszédes csöndje hallgat, mely minden bölcsességnél igazabb." ( Juhász gyula)


----------



## vzt (2010 Augusztus 26)

Lassú víz partot mos, nekem pedig egyre inkább tetszik az, hogy kell ez a 20 hozzászólás. No nem azért, mert szép lassan a végére érek, hanem sokkal inkább azért, mert amiért meg kell küzdeni, az édesebb lesz. Nos, kezdem értékelni a zsákmányt.


----------



## vzt (2010 Augusztus 26)

15 - és még néhány pillanat
Olvassatok Hamvas Béla könyveket! Én is szeretnék, per-pill ezért hajtok.


----------



## vzt (2010 Augusztus 26)

16 - no meg hallgassatok PálFeri-t - www (pont) palferi (pont) hu


----------



## Báró Tarpataky (2010 Augusztus 26)

"Az ember nem mindig oda jut, ahová menni akar, de mindig oda akar menni, ahová jut".


----------



## Báró Tarpataky (2010 Augusztus 26)

Ha már értelmes hsz-ket szeretnének...


----------



## Kakas1 (2010 Augusztus 26)

halihó


----------



## vzt (2010 Augusztus 26)

17 - döbbenetes hatással van rám ez a közösség is, és az, hogy teszünk egymásért. Új dolgokat feltölteni? Hát ez kemény vállalkozás. Már csak azért is, mert "van minden" - de hát többek között ezért is járunk erre, ugye?


----------



## Báró Tarpataky (2010 Augusztus 26)

"Az ember csak egyszer fiatal, legfeljebb kétszer, de én is csak négyszer."


----------



## Báró Tarpataky (2010 Augusztus 26)

Steviehall olyan jó magammal beszélgetni )))))))


----------



## Báró Tarpataky (2010 Augusztus 26)

Tök jó dolgok vannak ezen az oldalon, érdemes regisztrálni.


----------



## vzt (2010 Augusztus 26)

Igen, legyünk értelmesek! Egyet értek! Én már nagyon szeretnék értelmes lenni. Lassan megérek majd. Vajh akkor is szeretnék még értelmes lenni? Vagy akkor már nem lesz rá szükség? 
Ha elég bölcs leszek, akkor már nem akarok majd bölcs lenni. Ja, és amíg bölcs akarok lenni, addig nem is haladok. Na, elég a filozofálásból. A lényeg, hogy haladjunk.


----------



## vzt (2010 Augusztus 26)

Báró Úr/ÚrHölgy! Beszélgess velem is! - csak kicsit még...


----------



## Báró Tarpataky (2010 Augusztus 26)

"Milyen messze van a Bonda-völgy innen? 
Épp annyi, mint onnan idáig."


----------



## vzt (2010 Augusztus 26)

20 - elköszönök, majd folyt.köv.
Sziasztok!


----------



## Báró Tarpataky (2010 Augusztus 26)

Szia!

Hölgy vagyok...


----------



## Báró Tarpataky (2010 Augusztus 26)

Amúgy 20hsz. után is beszélgethetünk


----------



## Báró Tarpataky (2010 Augusztus 26)

Ok. szia Jó töltögetést.


----------



## Báró Tarpataky (2010 Augusztus 26)

Rohan az időőőőő...


----------



## Báró Tarpataky (2010 Augusztus 26)

Még 9 kell, a 9-es szám szerencsés egy-két embernek, gondolok itt egy művészre.


----------



## vzt (2010 Augusztus 26)

Kedves Báró Hölgy! Baroness? Vagy hogy is van a megszólítás?
Isten éltessen sokáig! A rohanó időt meg hagyjuk, és csak üljünk kicsit és pihenjünk.


----------



## Bosy47 (2010 Augusztus 26)

Újra mindenkinek Szép Napot kívánok!


----------



## Báró Tarpataky (2010 Augusztus 26)

Molnár Színművek után áhítozom


----------



## Báró Tarpataky (2010 Augusztus 26)

Engem miért éltessen?? Éltessen, csak nincs ma okom ünneplésre


----------



## Báró Tarpataky (2010 Augusztus 26)

Egész nap ülök, és olyan jó délután kicsit mozogni, kimenni a kertbe...
Üdvözöllek, kedves Boszy47!


----------



## Báró Tarpataky (2010 Augusztus 26)

öhh, Steviehall, bocsánat, nem akarunk bosy47 kiebeszélni, csak a bosyt magyarosítjuk, akkor boszi lesz, és pont 47-tel a végén. Van egy közös boszink, aki 47-ben született.


----------



## steviehall (2010 Augusztus 26)

Báró Tarpataky írta:


> Molnár Színművek után áhítozom



mért nem Husztis dolgok?


----------



## steviehall (2010 Augusztus 26)

Báró Tarpataky írta:


> öhh, Steviehall, bocsánat, nem akarunk bosy47 kiebeszélni, csak a bosyt magyarosítjuk, akkor boszi lesz, és pont 47-tel a végén. Van egy közös boszink, aki 47-ben született.



eeeez most fájt


----------



## Báró Tarpataky (2010 Augusztus 26)

Addig töltöm máshonnan a Zsüti emlékműsort.


----------



## steviehall (2010 Augusztus 26)

Báró Tarpataky írta:


> Rohan az időőőőő...



ez Koncz Zsuzsaaaa:5::``:


----------



## Báró Tarpataky (2010 Augusztus 26)

steviehall írta:


> eeeez most fájt




Ne fájjon. Mert Huszti nem írt színműveket, még írhat.Persze,hogy olyanok után is.


----------



## Báró Tarpataky (2010 Augusztus 26)

Hol van az a nyár? Hol a régi szerelem? Tényleg, a Régi nyár megvan?


----------



## steviehall (2010 Augusztus 26)

Báró Tarpataky írta:


> Ne fájjon. Mert Huszti nem írt színműveket, még írhat.Persze,hogy olyanok után is.



de fájt...kedves, aranyos, jó ismerősünk a Hölgy, nemde?
majd fog írni...rávesszük


----------



## Bosy47 (2010 Augusztus 26)

Cserkészkirándulás
(csak, hogy ne unatkozzon senki)


----------



## Bosy47 (2010 Augusztus 26)

Csalitban csicsergés, csattogás,


----------



## steviehall (2010 Augusztus 26)

Báró Tarpataky írta:


> Hol van az a nyár? Hol a régi szerelem? Tényleg, a Régi nyár megvan?



a film nem csak a zene


----------



## Bosy47 (2010 Augusztus 26)

Csörgedező csermelycsobogás -


----------



## Bosy47 (2010 Augusztus 26)

Csonka cserfán csúf csóka csereg,


----------



## Báró Tarpataky (2010 Augusztus 26)

"Nem tudom pontosan mi az én jelentőségem, de az biztos, hogy csillagként kell szolgálnom. És ez nem a ragyogás, nem csak a ragyogás. A csillagnak dolga van. Az a dolga, hogy messzire világítson. És ez nagyon nehéz."
Valahogy így.


----------



## Bosy47 (2010 Augusztus 26)

Cserkészfiúk csapata cseveg.


----------



## Báró Tarpataky (2010 Augusztus 26)

steviehall írta:


> de fájt...kedves, aranyos, jó ismerősünk a Hölgy, nemde?
> majd fog írni...rávesszük



Ide a fórumba fog?


----------



## Bosy47 (2010 Augusztus 26)

Csokrot csinálnak csillagvirágból,


----------



## Bosy47 (2010 Augusztus 26)

Csípéseket csalnak csalárd csalántól.


----------



## steviehall (2010 Augusztus 26)

Báró Tarpataky írta:


> Ide a fórumba fog?



igen zavarna? vagy ír egyet csak nekünk


----------



## Bosy47 (2010 Augusztus 26)

Csiga csöndben csúszik csicsóka csúcsára,


----------



## steviehall (2010 Augusztus 26)

édes drágaságom, nem unod még a cs betűket? inkább I-vel


----------



## Bosy47 (2010 Augusztus 26)

Csipkés cserlevélen cserebogár csápja.


----------



## Bosy47 (2010 Augusztus 26)

The End...


----------



## steviehall (2010 Augusztus 26)

bocsi, nem akartam izé lenni, de az I betűt jobban szeretem


----------



## Bosy47 (2010 Augusztus 26)

Következő:
Levél ABC


----------



## Bosy47 (2010 Augusztus 26)

Miért? A cs is szép


----------



## steviehall (2010 Augusztus 26)

az mi?:O


----------



## Bosy47 (2010 Augusztus 26)

Angyali Bájos Cilike!


----------



## steviehall (2010 Augusztus 26)

Bosy47 írta:


> Miért? A cs is szép



mert Piros Ildikó haha a cs-ről meg a csiga jut az eszembe szép kis XII. kerületi csiga...


----------



## Bosy47 (2010 Augusztus 26)

Dobbanó Érzelemmel, Forró Gyújtó Hévvel


----------



## Bosy47 (2010 Augusztus 26)

Imádlak Jóságos Kedves Lányka.
(ez a folyt.)


----------



## steviehall (2010 Augusztus 26)

Bosy47 írta:


> Angyali Bájos Cilike!



szeretettel Esztergályos Cecíliának

Bárónőm, eltűntél


----------



## Bosy47 (2010 Augusztus 26)

Ma Nyolc Órakor Pontban Rohanok Sietve


----------



## steviehall (2010 Augusztus 26)

omg, ilyeneket megjegyezni:O beletörne a nyelvem...éljen a magyar fakos


----------



## Bosy47 (2010 Augusztus 26)

Tihozzátok. Ugye Vársz?


----------



## Bosy47 (2010 Augusztus 26)

Zsigád


----------



## Bosy47 (2010 Augusztus 26)

Na milyen volt?


----------



## steviehall (2010 Augusztus 26)

aranyos fejből ment?


----------



## Bosy47 (2010 Augusztus 26)

Van "M" is... szeretnéd?


----------



## Bosy47 (2010 Augusztus 26)

Igen...Köbö 10 évesen tanultam meg...Még mindig megy...


----------



## Bosy47 (2010 Augusztus 26)

Most elmegyek... ha-ha-ha


----------



## steviehall (2010 Augusztus 26)

jöhet az M, az M=Meryl Streep haha

Báró Tarpataky! kerüljél elő nem mintha nem beszélnénk amúgy is


----------



## E-moci (2010 Augusztus 26)

Sziasztok. Nagyon nagyon tetszik az oldal. Halas koszonot a sok munkaert es rengeteg sok lehetosegert amit ez az oldal kinal. Csak igy tovabb!!!


----------



## E-moci (2010 Augusztus 26)

"...*... "-A remeny hal meg utoljara.


----------



## randy83 (2010 Augusztus 26)

Nem is tudom hol tartok


----------



## randy83 (2010 Augusztus 26)

Már látom... 8.


----------



## randy83 (2010 Augusztus 26)

Már csak 12-re van szükségem


----------



## randy83 (2010 Augusztus 26)

Tehát ez most a 10. Hozzászólás


----------



## randy83 (2010 Augusztus 26)

Már csak 10 kell...


----------



## randy83 (2010 Augusztus 26)

12. Már csak 8 kell


----------



## randy83 (2010 Augusztus 26)

Tényleg lassan összejön a 20


----------



## randy83 (2010 Augusztus 26)

Ez a 15. üzenet


----------



## randy83 (2010 Augusztus 26)

Már csak 4 kell


----------



## randy83 (2010 Augusztus 26)

Már csak 3 kell


----------



## randy83 (2010 Augusztus 26)

2


----------



## randy83 (2010 Augusztus 26)

1


----------



## randy83 (2010 Augusztus 26)

0


----------



## safranek550 (2010 Augusztus 26)

Tofu-chan írta:


> rétisas


zöld nádifenyő


----------



## hollioli (2010 Augusztus 26)

Sziasztok! Most regisztráltam.


----------



## hollioli (2010 Augusztus 26)

Nem tudom még, hogy mit írjak, de majd kitalálom.


----------



## hollioli (2010 Augusztus 26)

Ismerősöm ajánlotta ezt az oldalt.


----------



## Carryy (2010 Augusztus 26)

Sziasztok! Ezen az oldalon számomra kincset érő dolgot találtam és nagyon szeretném letölteni, ezért most szükségem van 20 hsz.-re. Arra gondoltam hogy megosztok veletek számomra kedves 20 idézetetet:

"Fontos, hogy megtanuld: nem szerethet téged mindenki. 
Lehetsz te a világ legfantasztikusabb szilvája, érett..., zamatos..., kívánatosan édes, és kínálhatod magad mindenkinek, de ne feledd: lesznek emberek, akik nem szeretik a szilvát. Meg kell értened: hogy te vagy a világ legfantasztikusabb szilvája, és valaki, akit kedvelsz, nem szereti a szilvát. Megvan rá a lehetőséged, hogy banán legyél. De tudd, ha azt választod, hogy banán leszel, csak középszerű banán leszel. De mindig lehetsz a legjobb szilva. Vedd észre, hogyha azt választod, hogy középszerű banán leszel, lesznek emberek, akik nem szeretik a banánt. Töltheted életed további részét azzal, hogy igyekszel jobb banán lenni, ami lehetetlen hisz te szilva vagy, de megpróbálkozhatsz megint a legjobb szilva lenni... "


----------



## Carryy (2010 Augusztus 26)

"A boldogságot a boldogtalanságtól vékony fal választja el, amit lerombolni könnyű, újjáépíteni nehéz"


----------



## foltosnono (2010 Augusztus 26)

szia. köszönöm


----------



## Carryy (2010 Augusztus 26)

*"Szerelem az, amikor csendes nyugalommal csak átöleled és tudod, az életed is rábíznád. Mikor biztonságban érzed magad, és akármilyen baj ért, akármilyen zaklatott vagy mellette megnyugszol. Ahogy némán a szemedbe néz, és csak megszorítja a kezed... Mikor olyan titkaid is elmondod neki, amiket még te sem tudtál azelőtt magadról. És ha reggel kinyitod a szemed, ott fekszik melletted, gyűrötten, kócosan, mégis boldog vagy."*


----------



## barna1801 (2010 Augusztus 26)

Nem lehetne esetleg ezt atgondolni? Ez egy hihetetlenul jo lap es sokan regisztralunk itt, hogy letolthessunk pl. ezoterikus konyveket
Ugyanakkor nehezkes ez a 20 hozzaszolas dolog es ahogy latom mas is kuzd ezzel. Ez a forum csak addig fog elni, ahogy latom, amig el nem er egy bizonyos nagysagot a senki altal el nem olvasott egymondatos hozzaszolasok tomege. jo ez igy?


----------



## foltosnono (2010 Augusztus 26)

szia. Köszönöm


----------



## foltosnono (2010 Augusztus 26)

mégegyszer


----------



## Carryy (2010 Augusztus 26)

[FONT=&quot]“Talán semmi sincs szebb a világon, mint találni egy embert, akinek a lelkébe nyugodtan letehetjük szívünk titkait, akiben megbízunk, akinek kedves arca elűzi lelkünk bánatát, akinek egyszerű jelenléte elég, hogy vidámak és nagyon boldogok legyünk.”[/FONT]


----------



## barna1801 (2010 Augusztus 26)

*harmadszor is ahogy latom*

Hu, jo kis szoismetles


----------



## foltosnono (2010 Augusztus 26)

tényleg nehéz a hozzáférés, és ezek a felesleges hozzászólások csak a helyet veszik el.


----------



## Carryy (2010 Augusztus 26)

[FONT=&quot]“Élni annyi, mint szeretni. Szeretni, látni és megmutatni, érezni és érzékeltetni, meghallani és meghallgatni, magasba szállni és felröpíteni, kinyílni és felnyitni, megérteni és megértetni, együtt érezni és eggyé olvadni - és tudni, hogy a szeretet a legmagasabb rendű alkotás.” [/FONT]


----------



## Carryy (2010 Augusztus 26)

[FONT=&quot]“Senki sem tudja, hogy az ember számára végül is a halál nem válik-e a legnagyobb áldássá; és mégis, az emberek úgy félnek tőle, mintha tudnák, hogy ez a legnagyobb átok.” [/FONT]


----------



## barna1801 (2010 Augusztus 26)

Nem hiszem, hogy lenne meg egy ennyire jo gyujtooldal pl. az ezoterikanak, mint ez 
Furcsa, hogy igy alakult, hiszen a kanadai magyarok onsegito cellal hozhattak letre mindezt es immar a vilag kulonbozo pontjairol, de persze elsosorban Magyarorszagrol olvassak, formaljak a forumokat.


----------



## hollioli (2010 Augusztus 26)

jelen1


----------



## Carryy (2010 Augusztus 26)

*"Aztán egy szép napon arra ébredek, hogy nem ő jár a fejemben, és rájövök, hogy túl vagyok a nehezén. A szívem súlyos sebet kapott, de majd begyógyul, és akkor majd újra tudok örülni az élet szépségeinek. Történt már velem ilyen, és fog is még történni, ebben biztos vagyok. Ha valaki elmegy, az azért van, mert jönni fog helyette valaki más - és újra rám talál a szerelem."*


----------



## foltosnono (2010 Augusztus 26)

még csak 5-nél tartok


----------



## foltosnono (2010 Augusztus 26)

de igyekszem


----------



## Carryy (2010 Augusztus 26)

"Ez a legnyomorultabb érzés. Mikor hiányzik valaki. Körülnézel, nem érted. Kinyújtod kezed, egy pohár vizet keresel tétova mozdulattal, egy könyvet. Minden a helyén van életedben, a tárgyak, a személyek, a megszokott időbeosztás, a világhoz való viszonyod nem változott. Csak éppen hiányzik valami. ...S ha nagyon pontos és figyelmes leszel, ha idejében kelsz és későn fekszel, ha sokat vagy emberek között, ha elutazol ide vagy oda, ha belépsz bizonyos helyiségekbe, végül találkozol azzal, aki vár. Természetesen tudod, hogy ez a reménykedés egészen gyermekes. Már csak a világ végtelen esélyeiben bízol. Hol keressed? S aztán, ha megtaláltad, mit mondjál neki?... És mégis várod."


----------



## foltosnono (2010 Augusztus 26)

8


----------



## Carryy (2010 Augusztus 26)

[FONT=&quot]"Kockáztatni annyit jelent, mint elengedni a régit anélkül, hogy már biztonságosan kapaszkodnánk az újban. Kockázat nélkül semmit sem kaphatunk meg, amiért érdemes élnünk és dolgoznunk. Kockázat nélkül nem lehet részünk őszinte szeretetben, senki sem tehet szert komoly befolyásra, hatalomra, senki sem vívhatja ki mások elismerését és tiszteletét. Amire valóban vágyunk az életben, csak úgy érhető el, ha hajlandók vagyunk kockáztatni."[/FONT]


----------



## foltosnono (2010 Augusztus 26)

9


----------



## barna1801 (2010 Augusztus 26)

Mellesleg jobban megirt az oldal technikailag, mint barmelyik, amit idaig hasznaltam. Konnyu modositani, javitani a hozzaszolast es kijavitani a helyesirasi hibakat))


----------



## foltosnono (2010 Augusztus 26)

kiss10


----------



## foltosnono (2010 Augusztus 26)

11


----------



## foltosnono (2010 Augusztus 26)

12121212


----------



## Carryy (2010 Augusztus 26)

[FONT=&quot]"Az igazán nagy dolgok az apró rezdülésekben érhetők tetten. Mennyivel szegényebb a tenger végtelen felszíne, ha nem fodrozzák hullámok, mennyivel egyhangúbb a kék ég, ha nem csipkézik apró felhők, és milyen halott az erdő is, ha a fák ágain nem fészkelnek madarak, a fűben nem nyüzsögnek parányi bogarak. Ilyen a lélek is: ha nem figyelünk az alig észrevehető, apró örömökre, az élet szépségének legjavát veszthetjük el"[/FONT]


----------



## barna1801 (2010 Augusztus 26)

akkor gyurjunk a 20-ra, ha nincs mas remeny!
ki miert van itt?
gondolom nem mindenki kanadai bevandorlasi ugyvedet keres


----------



## foltosnono (2010 Augusztus 26)

13


----------



## barna1801 (2010 Augusztus 26)

nincs erdemi valasz? vagy csak szamolunk?


----------



## Carryy (2010 Augusztus 26)

"A legfontosabb dolgokat a legnehezebb elmondani. Ha ezekről beszélsz, nevetségesnek érzed magad, hiszen szavakba öntve összezsugorodnak - amíg a fejedben vannak, határtalannak tűnnek, de kimondva jelentéktelenné válnak. Ám azt hiszem, többről van itt szó. A legfontosabb dolgok túl közel lapulnak ahhoz a helyhez, ahol a lelked legféltettebb titkai vannak eltemetve, irányjelzőként vezetnek a kincshez, amit az ellenségeid oly szívesen lopnának el. Ha mégis megpróbálsz beszélni róluk, a hallgatóságtól csak furcsálló tekinteteket kapsz cserébe, egyáltalán nem értenek meg, nem értik, miért olyan fontos ez neked, hogy közben majdnem sírva fakadsz. És szerintem ez a legrosszabb. Amikor a titok nem miattad marad titok, hanem mert nincs, aki megértsen."


----------



## foltosnono (2010 Augusztus 26)

én a 20-at szeretném elérni


----------



## barna1801 (2010 Augusztus 26)

akkor legyen...


----------



## foltosnono (2010 Augusztus 26)

15-nél tartok. de lehet, hogy nem jót csinálok


----------



## barna1801 (2010 Augusztus 26)

ok, de mit akarsz utana? ezooldal, foltosbicska, kanadai infok???


----------



## foltosnono (2010 Augusztus 26)

drukkolok neked is


----------



## barna1801 (2010 Augusztus 26)

kosz!


----------



## foltosnono (2010 Augusztus 26)

egy zenei alapot keresek
ami fent van
egyébként az egyik legjobban összeszedett gyüjtemény


----------



## barna1801 (2010 Augusztus 26)

na latom tul gyors voltam es kaptam egy uzit is



Fórumunkban két üzenet küldése között 20 másodpercet kell várnod. Kérjük, próbáld újra 1 másodperc elteltével...


----------



## foltosnono (2010 Augusztus 26)

egy születésnapra keresünk egy zenét


----------



## barna1801 (2010 Augusztus 26)

jo sok egyes, ezzel mar megbuknek


----------



## foltosnono (2010 Augusztus 26)

igen én már várok egy kicsit


----------



## barna1801 (2010 Augusztus 26)

en kanadai bevandorlasrol erdeklodtem korabban


----------



## foltosnono (2010 Augusztus 26)

és még van kettőm


----------



## Carryy (2010 Augusztus 26)

barna1801 írta:


> akkor gyurjunk a 20-ra, ha nincs mas remeny!
> ki miert van itt?
> gondolom nem mindenki kanadai bevandorlasi ugyvedet keres




Neeeeem  

Én csak kreatív hobby könyvet szeretnék letölteni, amit máshol nem igazán találtam meg a neten.


----------



## barna1801 (2010 Augusztus 26)

akkor te mar megkaptad a magad kormoset


----------



## foltosnono (2010 Augusztus 26)

én turistaként mennék, de bevándorlásról nem érdeklődnék még.


----------



## barna1801 (2010 Augusztus 26)

kreativan huzzuk fel a hozzaszolasaink mennyiseget


----------



## Carryy (2010 Augusztus 26)

Ádámnak és Évának tökéletes volt a házassága. Ádámnak nem kellett hallgatnia, hogy Éva ki máshoz mehetett volna feleségül, és Évának nem kellett hallgatnia, hogy Ádám anyja jobban főzött.


----------



## foltosnono (2010 Augusztus 26)

de ez a 20 hozzászólás sem volt elég


----------



## barna1801 (2010 Augusztus 26)

turistakent nem erdekes, keves ideig vagy ott es csak egy bizonyos kepet kapsz, par evig ott elni, gyerkocoket suliba iratni, na az mar izgi


----------



## barna1801 (2010 Augusztus 26)

foltosnono írta:


> de ez a 20 hozzászólás sem volt elég


hogyhogy? 
friss a regisztraciod???


----------



## barna1801 (2010 Augusztus 26)

jelentem a 3451.oldalnal tartunk))


----------



## barna1801 (2010 Augusztus 26)

es a 19.hozzaszolasnal, na meg egy es...


----------



## barna1801 (2010 Augusztus 26)

drukkolok mindenkinek es csokos jokedvet!


----------



## tnor (2010 Augusztus 26)

2. hozzászólásom, s már szorít az idő.


----------



## Carryy (2010 Augusztus 26)

“Az igazi megbocsátás arról szól, hogy az illetőt, aki vétett ellenünk, ugyanoda, pontosan ugyanabba a státuszba fogadjuk vissza, ahonnan vétke miatt kiesett.”


----------



## Carryy (2010 Augusztus 26)

"Jobb elviselni a büntetést azért, amit megtettünk, mint sajnálni, azt ami nem történt meg."


----------



## tnor (2010 Augusztus 26)

Ha lejár a 48 óra, mi történik? Újra lehet regisztrálni?


----------



## Carryy (2010 Augusztus 26)

[FONT=&quot]“A fiatal az, akinek fogalma sincs róla, hogy a régi szép idõk, az most van.”[/FONT]


----------



## Carryy (2010 Augusztus 26)

"Az élet értelmét nem keresni kell, hanem nekünk kell értelmet adni az életnek."


----------



## Carryy (2010 Augusztus 26)

"És látni, hogy néha szürke homályon átragyog kéken a tenger, s tudni: tisztább öröm nincs a világom, mint az, ha ember az ember."


----------



## tnor (2010 Augusztus 26)

A vizsgán az algebrai struktúrákról kell beszélnie egy fiúnak.
- Milyen struktúrákat ismer két művelettel, amelyek egyike
disztributív a másikra?
- ???
A tanár segíteni akar: 
- Gondoljon arra, hogy egyiket a fiúk akarják, a másikat a lányok!
A fiú kapásból rávágja: 
- A test és a gyűrű.


----------



## Carryy (2010 Augusztus 26)

"Ne gondold, hogy ami neked nehezedre esik, az emberileg lehetetlen. Inkább úgy fogd fel, hogy ami emberileg lehetséges és megszokott, azt te is elérheted."


----------



## Carryy (2010 Augusztus 26)

"Légy őszinte, de bizalmas soha, mert a legtöbb csalódásnak bizalom az oka."


----------



## tnor (2010 Augusztus 26)

“Ha padlón vagy, szedj fel onnan valamit!” (*Sophie Magory*)


----------



## tnor (2010 Augusztus 26)

“Tanulj a múltból. Ne érj úgy életed végére, hogy azt érezd, nem is éltél igazán. Sokan, amikor elérnek arra a pontra, hogy el kell hagyniuk a földi világot, utoljára még meglátják az örömet és szépséget, amely csak azért nem lehetett az övék, mert féltek élni.” (*Clearwater*)


----------



## tnor (2010 Augusztus 26)

“Bölcsesség az, ha mindig tudatában vagyunk annak, mennyire tévesek lehetnek nézeteink és mennyire bizonytalanok mindazok a dolgok, amelyekre a leginkább számítunk.” (*Gerald Brenan*)


----------



## alkonyat20 (2010 Augusztus 26)

sziasztok


----------



## tnor (2010 Augusztus 26)

“Egyikünk élete sem könnyű. És akkor? Legyen bennünk kitartás, és mindenekelőtt bízzunk önmagunkban. Hinnünk kell benne, hogy tehetségesek vagyunk valamiben, és ezt a valamit -kerül, amibe kerül- meg tudjuk valósítani.” (*Marie Curie*)


----------



## alkonyat20 (2010 Augusztus 26)

6


----------



## tnor (2010 Augusztus 26)

9.


----------



## alkonyat20 (2010 Augusztus 26)

Ha megszűntél adni, megszűntél Szeretni,
Ha megszűntél szeretni, megszűntél Növekedni,
Ha megszűntél növekedni, megszűntél Tökéletesedni,
Ha megszűntél tökéletesedni, megszűntél kibontakozni Istenben,
Mert Szeretni annyi, mint Isten útjára lépni, Vele kapcsolatot találni.


----------



## tnor (2010 Augusztus 26)

“Bármihez, amit megtehetsz vagy megálmodsz fogj hozzá! A merészségben zsenialitás, erő és varázslat rejlik.” (*Goethe*)


----------



## alkonyat20 (2010 Augusztus 26)

a


----------



## tnor (2010 Augusztus 26)

“A csönd és a nyugalom nem fejleszti a jellemet. Csak a szenvedés és a megpróbáltatás nyomán erősödik a lélek, tisztul az éleslátás, támad fel az ambíció és jön el a siker.” (*Helen Keller*)


----------



## alkonyat20 (2010 Augusztus 26)

Már a régiek is tudták: a gyűlölet nem vezet sehová... De arra is rájöttek, hogy minden gonosz érzés a végén visszafelé "sül el", azaz a forró indulatok/szavak az átokmondó életét keserítik meg, felemésztve maradék lelki erejét is.


----------



## tnor (2010 Augusztus 26)

“Egy bölcs ember úgy éli az életét, hogy cselekszik, nem pedig a cselekvésről gondolkodik.”


----------



## alkonyat20 (2010 Augusztus 26)

*Az igazság az, hogy a fény miatt van az árnyék.*


----------



## tnor (2010 Augusztus 26)

“Tapasztalatainkból semmit sem tanulhatunk, csak abból, ha elgondolkozunk rajtuk.”


----------



## alkonyat20 (2010 Augusztus 26)

_"Nekem a kérés nagy szégyen, adjon úgyis, ha nem kérem..."_ Alig akad ember, aki ne ismerné Nagy Lászlónak ezt a zseniális versét, mely látszólag az élet elengedhetetlen "kellékeiről" szól, valójában az áldást bontja szirmaira.


----------



## tnor (2010 Augusztus 26)

“Ha valamit nem szeretsz, változtass rajta! Ha változtatni nem tudsz, változtass azon, ahogy gondolkodsz róla! Csak ne panaszkodj!”


----------



## alkonyat20 (2010 Augusztus 26)

*Az Élet ajándék.* Mindent halálosan komolyan veszünk, csak ezt az egyet nem. Ha komolyan vennénk, akkor vigyáznánk rá: nem dohányoznánk, nem híznánk el, nem terhelnénk szegény testünket mindenféle méreggel....


----------



## alkonyat20 (2010 Augusztus 26)

.


----------



## alkonyat20 (2010 Augusztus 26)

Érdekes, hogy a görögöknek a pillangóra és a lélekre egy szavuk van: a _pszühé_...


----------



## tnor (2010 Augusztus 26)

“Időt kell szakítanod embertársaidra, tégy valamit másokért, ha még oly apróságot is — valamit, amiért fizetséget nem kapsz, csupán a kitüntető érzést, hogy megtehetted.”
Ez az idézet most kifejezetten aktuális, az árvíz után sok bajba jutott embertársunk nagyon hálás minden kis segítségért.


----------



## alkonyat20 (2010 Augusztus 26)

Egy olyan világban, ahol az ember értékét _csak_ a sikerei határozzák meg, különösen is fájdalmas sikertelennek lenni...


----------



## tnor (2010 Augusztus 26)

Már csak 4 hozzászólás kell!!!!!!!!!


----------



## alkonyat20 (2010 Augusztus 26)

Az árvíz kárusultjainak tapasztalatom alapján a hasonló sorsukat átérző emberek is adakoznak.


----------



## alkonyat20 (2010 Augusztus 26)

5


----------



## alkonyat20 (2010 Augusztus 26)

Nekem is 4


----------



## alkonyat20 (2010 Augusztus 26)

ablakcsillag nagyon szép


----------



## tnor (2010 Augusztus 26)

“Ez az egyetlen életed van. Ha egy utcahosszúságú “miért nem tettem meg azt, amit szerettem volna” listával fognak eltemetni, az semmi mást nem jelent, mint hogy NEM TETTED MEG, amit lehetett volna.”


----------



## alkonyat20 (2010 Augusztus 26)

*Modern társadalmunk alapja, lételeme az időhöz kötöttség.*


----------



## tnor (2010 Augusztus 26)

“Ha elölről kezdhetném a gyermeknevelést,
fenyegetés helyett festegetésre használnám a kezemet.
Példálózás helyett példát mutatnék.
Nem siettetném a gyereket, hanem hozzá sietnék.
Nem a nagyokost játszanám, hanem okosan játszanék.
Komolykodás helyett komolyan venném a vidámságot.
Kirándulnék, sárkányt eregetnék,
Réten kószálnék, bámulnám a csillagokat.
A civakodás helyett a babusgatásra összpontosítanék.
Nem erőszakoskodnék a gyerekkel, hanem a lelkét erősíteném.
Előbb az önbizalmát építeném, azután a házamat.
Kevesebbet beszélnék a hatalom szeretetéről
és többet a szeretet hatalmáról.”


----------



## alkonyat20 (2010 Augusztus 26)

*Beleszólni a másik életébe?...* Régen a megmaradás biztosítéka volt a közösségekben az egymásra (oda)figyelés, manapság - úgy hiszik sokan - a(z agyon)hallgatás garantál(hat)ja a túlélést.


----------



## tnor (2010 Augusztus 26)

“Ha valaki sikeres akar lenni, akkor hibái számát meg kell dupláznia.”


----------



## alkonyat20 (2010 Augusztus 26)

*A megbocsájtás készsége a szeretetből fakad.*


----------



## tnor (2010 Augusztus 26)

“A legjobb orvosok: dr. Elégedettség, dr. Higgadtság és dr. Jókedély.”


----------



## tnor (2010 Augusztus 26)

“A tapasztalat nehéz tanár, mivel először jön a teszt, és csak utána a lecke.”


----------



## alkonyat20 (2010 Augusztus 26)

nincs


----------



## nerion (2010 Augusztus 26)

Írok, mert nincs 20, de mi értelme akkor ?


----------



## nerion (2010 Augusztus 26)

17


----------



## nerion (2010 Augusztus 26)

16


----------



## nerion (2010 Augusztus 26)

_Ha azt hiszed, hogy az vagy, amit a barátaid és ellenségeid mondanak rólad, akkor nyilvánvalóan nem ismered magadat. _


----------



## nerion (2010 Augusztus 26)

_Csak ülj türelmesen, és idővel, esetleg több életciklus után, rábukkansz majd az igazságra! _


----------



## nerion (2010 Augusztus 26)

_A világon a legkönnyebb a jót megtenni, a legnehezebb rosszat cselekedni. Jót teszel, amikor békés vagy, nem okoskodsz, visszatérsz igazi természetedhez és a többit elutasítod, ha nem hagyod, hogy bármi elcsábítson, ha örök valódat követed, ha a valóságot megőrződ és nem változtatsz önmagadon, így a jót könnyű megtenni. _


----------



## nerion (2010 Augusztus 26)

_A halál olyan, mint a születés: a természet titokzatos műve. _


----------



## nerion (2010 Augusztus 26)

_A Földön minden élő teremtmény egyedül hal meg. _


----------



## nerion (2010 Augusztus 26)

_Akinek semmi sem adatott, attól semmit sem lehet követelni. _


----------



## nerion (2010 Augusztus 26)

_Egyetlen hópehely sem hullik nem megfelelő helyre. _


----------



## nerion (2010 Augusztus 26)

_Aki nem tud országáért küzdeni, az nem érdemel országot_


----------



## nerion (2010 Augusztus 26)

_Maga az értelem is hit kérdése. Hiten alapul, ha azt állítjuk, hogy gondolatainknak bármiféle köze van a valósághoz. _


----------



## nerion (2010 Augusztus 26)

_Aki eltévedt az irányt váltson, ne sebességet! _


----------



## nerion (2010 Augusztus 26)

_Nem a halál az, amitől az embernek félnie kellene, hanem az, hogy soha nem kezd el élni. _


----------



## piros55 (2010 Augusztus 26)

*Üdv. Mindenkinek !*


----------



## nerion (2010 Augusztus 26)

_Az egyforma dolgokért igyekvők együtt pusztulnak el; a szívükben egyazon érzéseket hordozók egymást egészítik ki; az egyforma feladaton fáradozók egymásnak segítenek.  _


----------



## nerion (2010 Augusztus 26)

_Az udvari bölcselőt nem lehet egykönnyen megkülönböztetni az udvari bolondtól. _


----------



## nerion (2010 Augusztus 26)

_A bölcs figyel tetteire és azok következményeire. Mértékkel fogad el és adakozik, csendesíti vonzalmait és ellenszenveit, és megfékezi örömét és haragját. _


----------



## nerion (2010 Augusztus 26)

_Vezessétek vissza a fényt önmagatokba! _


----------



## nerion (2010 Augusztus 26)

_A beszéd képessége emberi kiváltság, a hallgatni tudás emberi kiválóság. _


----------



## lia22 (2010 Augusztus 26)

1


----------



## nerion (2010 Augusztus 26)

_Ha többezer mérföld beutazása nélkül akarod megismerni a kilenc tartomány tájait, ha módszerek és tanultság nélkül vállalkozol a tömegek vezetésére, akkor nehéz idők várnak rád. _


----------



## lia22 (2010 Augusztus 26)

2


----------



## lia22 (2010 Augusztus 26)

3


----------



## gokussj96 (2010 Augusztus 26)

*br*

4


----------



## PAL KATI (2010 Augusztus 26)

11


----------



## Dr.Bilagit (2010 Augusztus 26)

12


----------



## Dr.Bilagit (2010 Augusztus 26)

13


----------



## Dr.Bilagit (2010 Augusztus 26)

14


----------



## Dr.Bilagit (2010 Augusztus 26)

15


----------



## Dr.Bilagit (2010 Augusztus 26)

16


----------



## Dr.Bilagit (2010 Augusztus 26)

17


----------



## Dr.Bilagit (2010 Augusztus 26)

18


----------



## Dr.Bilagit (2010 Augusztus 26)

19


----------



## Dr.Bilagit (2010 Augusztus 26)

20


----------



## Dr.Bilagit (2010 Augusztus 26)

+1


----------



## gtomy (2010 Augusztus 26)

köszi


----------



## gtomy (2010 Augusztus 26)

köszi2


----------



## gtomy (2010 Augusztus 26)

köszi3


----------



## gtomy (2010 Augusztus 26)

köszi5


----------



## gtomy (2010 Augusztus 26)

köszi4


----------



## gtomy (2010 Augusztus 26)

köszi6


----------



## gtomy (2010 Augusztus 26)

köszi7 - nem látom az értelmét ennek a 20 kötelező hozzászólásnak


----------



## gtomy (2010 Augusztus 26)

köszi8 - legalább van valami gyors megoldás


----------



## gtomy (2010 Augusztus 26)

köszi9 - ez becsülendő


----------



## gtomy (2010 Augusztus 26)

köszi10 - legalábbis relative gyors


----------



## gtomy (2010 Augusztus 26)

jaj már túl vagyok a felén - na még 10 darabot


----------



## gtomy (2010 Augusztus 26)

kilenc


----------



## gtomy (2010 Augusztus 26)

nyolc


----------



## gtomy (2010 Augusztus 26)

hét


----------



## gtomy (2010 Augusztus 26)

hat


----------



## gtomy (2010 Augusztus 26)

már csak 5


----------



## gtomy (2010 Augusztus 26)

4 azért nem túl gyors az oldal innen MO-ról nézve


----------



## gtomy (2010 Augusztus 26)

három


----------



## gtomy (2010 Augusztus 26)

kettő 

még ez is lassít:
Fórumunkban két üzenet küldése között 20 másodpercet kell várnod. Kérjük, próbáld újra 11 másodperc elteltével...


----------



## gtomy (2010 Augusztus 26)

kész - juhejj


----------



## gtomy (2010 Augusztus 26)

na még egyet


----------



## Bendivercienci (2010 Augusztus 26)

Én szeretnék...szia!


----------



## Bendivercienci (2010 Augusztus 26)

és újra...


----------



## Bendivercienci (2010 Augusztus 26)

és újra.....


----------



## Bendivercienci (2010 Augusztus 26)

4.üzi


----------



## Bendivercienci (2010 Augusztus 26)

5.üzi


----------



## Bendivercienci (2010 Augusztus 26)

ennek mi értelme?!!!


----------



## Bendivercienci (2010 Augusztus 26)

már unom.


----------



## Bendivercienci (2010 Augusztus 26)

jaj....


----------



## bodbea (2010 Augusztus 26)

*üdv*

Üdvözlet mindenkinek és köszönöm az első hozzászólás lehetőségét.


----------



## Bendivercienci (2010 Augusztus 26)

már csak 12


----------



## Bendivercienci (2010 Augusztus 26)

11


----------



## Bendivercienci (2010 Augusztus 26)

elszánt vagyok


----------



## Bendivercienci (2010 Augusztus 26)

keresek egy könyvet


----------



## bodbea (2010 Augusztus 26)

Nekem a 2.


----------



## Bendivercienci (2010 Augusztus 26)

durell


----------



## Bendivercienci (2010 Augusztus 26)

családom és


----------



## Bendivercienci (2010 Augusztus 26)

egyéb állatfajták


----------



## Bendivercienci (2010 Augusztus 26)

ebook


----------



## Bendivercienci (2010 Augusztus 26)

mert nem kapható


----------



## Bendivercienci (2010 Augusztus 26)

és szeretném olvasni a gyerkőcöknek


----------



## Bendivercienci (2010 Augusztus 26)

tud valaki segíteni?


----------



## Bendivercienci (2010 Augusztus 26)

Köszönöm!!!


----------



## Fannisz (2010 Augusztus 26)

*Keresztszemes*

Kedves Keresztszemes Megszállottak!

Hamarosan én is jelentkezem mintákkal. 31 évesen mondhatom akár, hogy a rabja vagyok ennek a hasznos hobbinak, lassan 5 éve. Nagyon örülök, hogy rátok találtam...


----------



## Fannisz (2010 Augusztus 26)

Üdvözlök mindenkit!


----------



## Fannisz (2010 Augusztus 26)

a


----------



## Fannisz (2010 Augusztus 26)

aa


----------



## Fannisz (2010 Augusztus 26)

aaa


----------



## Hangulatparty (2010 Augusztus 26)

Jó ez a fórum teccik


----------



## Fannisz (2010 Augusztus 26)

aaaaaa


----------



## Fannisz (2010 Augusztus 26)

s


----------



## Fannisz (2010 Augusztus 26)

ss


----------



## Hangulatparty (2010 Augusztus 26)

Próbáld meg elmenteni azt a sávot amelyik a szöveget tartalmazza, és miután változtattál másold be .... hátha


----------



## Fannisz (2010 Augusztus 26)

sss


----------



## Fannisz (2010 Augusztus 26)

asd


----------



## Hangulatparty (2010 Augusztus 26)

Király a progi


----------



## Fannisz (2010 Augusztus 26)

bb


----------



## Fannisz (2010 Augusztus 26)

asdre


----------



## Fannisz (2010 Augusztus 26)

n


----------



## Fannisz (2010 Augusztus 26)

nn


----------



## Fannisz (2010 Augusztus 26)

hh


----------



## Hangulatparty (2010 Augusztus 26)

Királyok vagytok csak így tovább


----------



## Fannisz (2010 Augusztus 26)

hj


----------



## Fannisz (2010 Augusztus 26)

hjk


----------



## Hangulatparty (2010 Augusztus 26)

Nagyon jó az előzőeknek is jár a 10 pont!!!


----------



## Fannisz (2010 Augusztus 26)

nmjk


----------



## Fannisz (2010 Augusztus 26)

hjuz


----------



## Fannisz (2010 Augusztus 26)

qq


----------



## Fannisz (2010 Augusztus 26)

baba


----------



## Fannisz (2010 Augusztus 26)

tudna nekem vki segíteni? megvan a 20 hozzászólásom és mégsem enged tölteni? Mi lehet a baj? A regisztációm is már rég túl van két napon.


----------



## Hangulatparty (2010 Augusztus 26)

Nagyon jók a cuccok!!! köszi


----------



## Hangulatparty (2010 Augusztus 26)

Éljenek a rendőrök


----------



## Hangulatparty (2010 Augusztus 26)

Nem semmik . csak így tovább!!


----------



## Hangulatparty (2010 Augusztus 26)

Sziget király


----------



## Hangulatparty (2010 Augusztus 26)

Ez helyileg hol volt?


----------



## Hangulatparty (2010 Augusztus 26)

Azokat már én is várom


----------



## MacLier (2010 Augusztus 26)

Hali
Én a Keleti szél 1-2-t szeretném olvasni


----------



## MacLier (2010 Augusztus 26)

De még kell hozzá 18 hsz.


----------



## Hangulatparty (2010 Augusztus 26)

Jó volt az idézet tetszik


----------



## MacLier (2010 Augusztus 26)

Meg két nap. Szóval a maradék 17 hszt beosztom meg nézelődök


----------



## Hangulatparty (2010 Augusztus 26)

A lányom már nagyon várja


----------



## Hangulatparty (2010 Augusztus 26)

HAJRÁ csak igy tovább(


----------



## Vendy (2010 Augusztus 27)

azért ennek van értelme... csak azért írni hozzászólást, h meglegyen a 20....


----------



## Vendy (2010 Augusztus 27)

.....


----------



## Vendy (2010 Augusztus 27)

.......


----------



## Vendy (2010 Augusztus 27)

4.


----------



## Vendy (2010 Augusztus 27)

5.


----------



## Vendy (2010 Augusztus 27)

6.


----------



## Vendy (2010 Augusztus 27)

7.


----------



## Vendy (2010 Augusztus 27)

8.


----------



## Vendy (2010 Augusztus 27)

9.


----------



## Vendy (2010 Augusztus 27)

10


----------



## Vendy (2010 Augusztus 27)

11


----------



## Vendy (2010 Augusztus 27)

12


----------



## Vendy (2010 Augusztus 27)

13 (azaz a szerencseszámom


----------



## Vendy (2010 Augusztus 27)

14


----------



## Vendy (2010 Augusztus 27)

15


----------



## Vendy (2010 Augusztus 27)

16


----------



## Vendy (2010 Augusztus 27)

17


----------



## Vendy (2010 Augusztus 27)

18


----------



## Vendy (2010 Augusztus 27)

19


----------



## Vendy (2010 Augusztus 27)

végreeee


----------



## Moncsi8 (2010 Augusztus 27)

az első


----------



## Moncsi8 (2010 Augusztus 27)

2


----------



## Moncsi8 (2010 Augusztus 27)

3


----------



## Moncsi8 (2010 Augusztus 27)

4


----------



## Moncsi8 (2010 Augusztus 27)

5


----------



## Moncsi8 (2010 Augusztus 27)

6


----------



## Moncsi8 (2010 Augusztus 27)

7


----------



## Moncsi8 (2010 Augusztus 27)

8


----------



## Moncsi8 (2010 Augusztus 27)

9


----------



## Moncsi8 (2010 Augusztus 27)

10


----------



## Moncsi8 (2010 Augusztus 27)

11


----------



## Moncsi8 (2010 Augusztus 27)

12


----------



## Moncsi8 (2010 Augusztus 27)

13


----------



## Moncsi8 (2010 Augusztus 27)

14


----------



## Moncsi8 (2010 Augusztus 27)

15


----------



## Moncsi8 (2010 Augusztus 27)

16


----------



## Moncsi8 (2010 Augusztus 27)

17


----------



## Moncsi8 (2010 Augusztus 27)

18


----------



## Moncsi8 (2010 Augusztus 27)

19


----------



## Moncsi8 (2010 Augusztus 27)

20


----------



## Moncsi8 (2010 Augusztus 27)

Nekem nem sikerül


----------



## Ficus (2010 Augusztus 27)

Sok szeretettel köszöntök mindenkit e csodálatos szép napon!


----------



## Ficus (2010 Augusztus 27)

Míg írok nektek, a vasárnapi menün gondolkodom, mert a lányom szülinapja lesz!!! Öregszik keményen 19 lesz 30-án!!


----------



## Ficus (2010 Augusztus 27)

Hiszem, hogy a mai napom jó lesz, mert most nem fáj a fejem. Felfedeztem a színeket.


----------



## Ficus (2010 Augusztus 27)

Viszlát, majd jövök. Most a pici cicusoknak kell reggeli, már biztosan várnak./valahonnan jöttek, de nagyon értelmesek, 3 db /


----------



## E-moci (2010 Augusztus 27)

1. Minden jo, ha jo a vege...igaz hogy en meg csak az elejen vagyok a hozzaszolasaok gyujteseben es nem is nagyon ertem hogyan fog osszegyulni, de remenykedem a legjobbakban.Es koszi a lehetoseget.


----------



## E-moci (2010 Augusztus 27)

2. Na, akkor meg irnek ha elfogadja most, mert tegnap sokat probalkoztam es mindig visszadobta valamiert...


----------



## E-moci (2010 Augusztus 27)

3. Juhuuu, mennek az uzenetek es nemsokara nekem is jogom lesz toltogetni toletek abbol a sok fantasztikus konybol es en is tudok majd feltolteni az en konyveimbol....szupiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## E-moci (2010 Augusztus 27)

Meg kell nekem vagy 15 hozzaszolas....gyujtogetem most csak igy ossze-vissza gondolatokkal amik eszembe jutnak, de majd ha meglesz a 20 akkor minden maskent lesz....


----------



## E-moci (2010 Augusztus 27)

A 7es a szerencseszamom....


----------



## E-moci (2010 Augusztus 27)

8.ik honapban szuletett a parom, es raadasul 20.an....


----------



## E-moci (2010 Augusztus 27)

9.en szulettem en, juniusban


----------



## E-moci (2010 Augusztus 27)

a 10es szamhoz nincsen hozzafuznivalom....nem igazan szeretm a kerek szamokat


----------



## E-moci (2010 Augusztus 27)

11. uzenetem es mar nincsen sok hatra ))


----------



## E-moci (2010 Augusztus 27)

12...hm...egyre kozelebb a kituzott cel fele...


----------



## E-moci (2010 Augusztus 27)

13as a baratom szerencseszama....esmasok szerencsetlen szama...feleg ha pentek 13rol van szo...micsa butasag..(szerintem)


----------



## E-moci (2010 Augusztus 27)

13as a baratom szerencseszama


----------



## E-moci (2010 Augusztus 27)

ja ezt mar irtam...bocsi


----------



## E-moci (2010 Augusztus 27)

visszaszamlalas indul.............5


----------



## E-moci (2010 Augusztus 27)

4


----------



## E-moci (2010 Augusztus 27)

3


----------



## E-moci (2010 Augusztus 27)

2


----------



## E-moci (2010 Augusztus 27)

1


----------



## E-moci (2010 Augusztus 27)

es...................MEGCSINALTAM!!!!!...............juhuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu....koszonom ezt a lehetoseget es bocsi a sok sutelensegert....puszi


----------



## E-moci (2010 Augusztus 27)

van mar 21 hozzaszolasom es megsem tolthetem le a konyvet amit szeretnek.....miert? segitsen LEGYSZI valaki...legyszi...legyszi...legyszi


----------



## LMárta (2010 Augusztus 27)

Tetszik a keresztszemes fórum.


----------



## LMárta (2010 Augusztus 27)

Nekem nincs macskám.


----------



## LMárta (2010 Augusztus 27)

Szeretnék egy cicát.


----------



## LMárta (2010 Augusztus 27)

Nekem nincs semmilyen


----------



## LMárta (2010 Augusztus 27)

A lányom szeretne egy lovat


----------



## LMárta (2010 Augusztus 27)

Egy majmot én is szeretnék.


----------



## LMárta (2010 Augusztus 27)

Egy majmot és egy macskát szeretnék.


----------



## LMárta (2010 Augusztus 27)

Nagyon édesek a képek


----------



## LMárta (2010 Augusztus 27)

Nagyon cuki!


----------



## LMárta (2010 Augusztus 27)

Tök édi!


----------



## LMárta (2010 Augusztus 27)

Gyönyörűek ezek az állatok!


----------



## LMárta (2010 Augusztus 27)

Olyan mint a kutyám!


----------



## LMárta (2010 Augusztus 27)

Sajnos nálunk már nincsenek farkasok!


----------



## LMárta (2010 Augusztus 27)

Szépek ezek az állatok!


----------



## LMárta (2010 Augusztus 27)

A maci volt a kislányom kedvenc állata.


----------



## LMárta (2010 Augusztus 27)

Viccesek ezek az elefántok.


----------



## LMárta (2010 Augusztus 27)

Szuper jó!


----------



## LMárta (2010 Augusztus 27)

Én is ültem már elefánton. Nagyon jó volt!


----------



## LMárta (2010 Augusztus 27)

A vaddisznó csak pörköltnek jó!


----------



## LMárta (2010 Augusztus 27)

A kis vadmalacok viszont cukik.


----------



## LMárta (2010 Augusztus 27)

Én mindent szeretek benne!!!!


----------



## Denikeni (2010 Augusztus 27)

Sziasztok!
Üdvözlök Mindenkit!


----------



## szylvuska (2010 Augusztus 27)

1, jelen:55:


----------



## szylvuska (2010 Augusztus 27)

Sziasztok!


----------



## szylvuska (2010 Augusztus 27)

1


----------



## szylvuska (2010 Augusztus 27)

2


----------



## szylvuska (2010 Augusztus 27)

3


----------



## szylvuska (2010 Augusztus 27)

4


----------



## szylvuska (2010 Augusztus 27)

5


----------



## szylvuska (2010 Augusztus 27)

6


----------



## szylvuska (2010 Augusztus 27)

7


----------



## szylvuska (2010 Augusztus 27)

8


----------



## szylvuska (2010 Augusztus 27)

9


----------



## szylvuska (2010 Augusztus 27)

10


----------



## szylvuska (2010 Augusztus 27)

11


----------



## szylvuska (2010 Augusztus 27)

12


----------



## szylvuska (2010 Augusztus 27)

13


----------



## szylvuska (2010 Augusztus 27)

14


----------



## szylvuska (2010 Augusztus 27)

15


----------



## szylvuska (2010 Augusztus 27)

16


----------



## szylvuska (2010 Augusztus 27)

17


----------



## szylvuska (2010 Augusztus 27)

18


----------



## thomssa (2010 Augusztus 27)

a


----------



## thomssa (2010 Augusztus 27)

b


----------



## thomssa (2010 Augusztus 27)

c


----------



## thomssa (2010 Augusztus 27)

d


----------



## thomssa (2010 Augusztus 27)

e


----------



## thomssa (2010 Augusztus 27)

f


----------



## thomssa (2010 Augusztus 27)

g


----------



## thomssa (2010 Augusztus 27)

h


----------



## thomssa (2010 Augusztus 27)

tv


----------



## Ficus (2010 Augusztus 27)

Szép napot, csak benéztem!!!


----------



## thomssa (2010 Augusztus 27)

eb


----------



## thomssa (2010 Augusztus 27)

tk


----------



## thomssa (2010 Augusztus 27)

pk (player kill)


----------



## thomssa (2010 Augusztus 27)

kvénn


----------



## thomssa (2010 Augusztus 27)

ereszt


----------



## thomssa (2010 Augusztus 27)

tereszt


----------



## Ficus (2010 Augusztus 27)

Sok szeretettel köszöntöm a mai napon ünneplő *szülinaposokat és névnaposokat!!*


----------



## thomssa (2010 Augusztus 27)

fereszt


----------



## thomssa (2010 Augusztus 27)

tanit


----------



## thomssa (2010 Augusztus 27)

tztztztztztztztzt


----------



## thomssa (2010 Augusztus 27)

magnum


----------



## thomssa (2010 Augusztus 27)

megvan a 20


----------



## Ficus (2010 Augusztus 27)

Gyűjtögetek és aztán,majd beszélgetünk!!


----------



## gerebics (2010 Augusztus 27)

Sziasztok!
Nem tudtam hogy nem lehet egyszerűen letölteni a könyveket,de sebaj.Amúgy nagyon jó az oldal


----------



## malika (2010 Augusztus 27)

*köszönöm*



Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


 köszönöm


----------



## malika (2010 Augusztus 27)

*szia*



Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


 szia Melitta!


----------



## malika (2010 Augusztus 27)

*letöltés*



malika írta:


> szia Melitta!


 Szeretnék letölteni egy érdekes könyvet


----------



## malika (2010 Augusztus 27)

sajnos nincs 20 hozzászólásom


----------



## malika (2010 Augusztus 27)

*letöltés*



malika írta:


> sajnos nincs 20 hozzászólásom


ezért letölteni sem tudok


----------



## malika (2010 Augusztus 27)

a csodálatos prána gyógyítás érdekelne
sajnos egyelőre nem tudom letölteni


----------



## malika (2010 Augusztus 27)

*sajnos*



malika írta:


> a csodálatos prána gyógyítás érdekelne
> sajnos egyelőre nem tudom letölteni


gyűjtögetek


----------



## malika (2010 Augusztus 27)

talán előbb-utóbb meglesz!


----------



## malika (2010 Augusztus 27)

Jártam már Kanadában. Gyönyörű !


----------



## malika (2010 Augusztus 27)

Kétszer is voltam Torontóban.


----------



## Panca (2010 Augusztus 27)

Köszönöm


----------



## Panca (2010 Augusztus 27)

1


----------



## Panca (2010 Augusztus 27)




----------



## Panca (2010 Augusztus 27)

3


----------



## Panca (2010 Augusztus 27)

4


----------



## Panca (2010 Augusztus 27)

5


----------



## Panca (2010 Augusztus 27)

köszi


----------



## Panca (2010 Augusztus 27)

lesz


----------



## Panca (2010 Augusztus 27)

7


----------



## Panca (2010 Augusztus 27)

jövök


----------



## Panca (2010 Augusztus 27)

meglesz


----------



## Panca (2010 Augusztus 27)

még 9


----------



## Panca (2010 Augusztus 27)

8


----------



## Panca (2010 Augusztus 27)

7....


----------



## Panca (2010 Augusztus 27)

6


----------



## Panca (2010 Augusztus 27)

már csak 5


----------



## Panca (2010 Augusztus 27)

mindjárt kész


----------



## Panca (2010 Augusztus 27)

4


----------



## Panca (2010 Augusztus 27)

3


----------



## Panca (2010 Augusztus 27)

2


----------



## silentpub (2010 Augusztus 27)

Miért kell erőltetni a 20 hsz-t?
Elképzelésem sincs, de vélhetően meg van a rációja...


----------



## Panca (2010 Augusztus 27)

megvan!!!köszi!


----------



## malika (2010 Augusztus 27)

*sajnos*



malika írta:


> a csodálatos prána gyógyítás érdekelne
> sajnos egyelőre nem tudom letölteni


Szép város Toronto


----------



## malika (2010 Augusztus 27)

12


----------



## malika (2010 Augusztus 27)

Toronto


----------



## malika (2010 Augusztus 27)

Niagara


----------



## malika (2010 Augusztus 27)

New York


----------



## malika (2010 Augusztus 27)

New Orleans


----------



## malika (2010 Augusztus 27)

Cleveland


----------



## malika (2010 Augusztus 27)

Boston


----------



## malika (2010 Augusztus 27)

Washington


----------



## malika (2010 Augusztus 27)

Köszönöm!!!!!
20........


----------



## gerebics (2010 Augusztus 27)

nekem most sikerült megszereznem a 20 hozzászólást és már egy jó ideje regisztrált tag vagyok nem tudom de őgy 2-3 hónapja és mégsem enged letolteni!


----------



## chicken4 (2010 Augusztus 27)

Köszönöm szépen Melitta!


----------



## Scorpyus (2010 Augusztus 27)

jelen


----------



## Scorpyus (2010 Augusztus 27)

ismét jelen


----------



## Scorpyus (2010 Augusztus 27)

jelen x16


----------



## Scorpyus (2010 Augusztus 27)

jelen x17


----------



## Scorpyus (2010 Augusztus 27)

jelen x18


----------



## Scorpyus (2010 Augusztus 27)

jelen x19


----------



## Scorpyus (2010 Augusztus 27)

nah végre... x20 ! ! !


----------



## szuszek (2010 Augusztus 27)

1 szer


----------



## szuszek (2010 Augusztus 27)

2 szer


----------



## szuszek (2010 Augusztus 27)

3 szor


----------



## szuszek (2010 Augusztus 27)

4 szer


----------



## szuszek (2010 Augusztus 27)

5 szor


----------



## szuszek (2010 Augusztus 27)

6 szor


----------



## szuszek (2010 Augusztus 27)

7 szer


----------



## szuszek (2010 Augusztus 27)

8 szor


----------



## szuszek (2010 Augusztus 27)

9 szer


----------



## szuszek (2010 Augusztus 27)

1ö szer


----------



## szuszek (2010 Augusztus 27)

11 szer


----------



## szuszek (2010 Augusztus 27)

12 szer


----------



## szuszek (2010 Augusztus 27)

13 szor


----------



## szuszek (2010 Augusztus 27)

14 szer


----------



## szuszek (2010 Augusztus 27)

15 szor


----------



## szuszek (2010 Augusztus 27)

16 szor


----------



## legeza01 (2010 Augusztus 27)

**

Hát itt vagyok!


----------



## Decibel (2010 Augusztus 27)

Halihó!


----------



## Decibel (2010 Augusztus 27)

Üdvözlök mindenkit!


----------



## Decibel (2010 Augusztus 27)

Remélem jól vagytok!


----------



## Decibel (2010 Augusztus 27)

4


----------



## Decibel (2010 Augusztus 27)

5


----------



## Decibel (2010 Augusztus 27)

6


----------



## szuszek (2010 Augusztus 27)

17 szer


----------



## Decibel (2010 Augusztus 27)

7


----------



## szuszek (2010 Augusztus 27)

18 szor


----------



## szuszek (2010 Augusztus 27)

19 szer


----------



## Decibel (2010 Augusztus 27)

8


----------



## szuszek (2010 Augusztus 27)

2ö szor


----------



## Decibel (2010 Augusztus 27)

9


----------



## Decibel (2010 Augusztus 27)

10


----------



## Decibel (2010 Augusztus 27)

11


----------



## Decibel (2010 Augusztus 27)

12


----------



## Decibel (2010 Augusztus 27)

13


----------



## Decibel (2010 Augusztus 27)

14


----------



## Decibel (2010 Augusztus 27)

15


----------



## Decibel (2010 Augusztus 27)

16


----------



## Decibel (2010 Augusztus 27)

17


----------



## Decibel (2010 Augusztus 27)

18


----------



## Decibel (2010 Augusztus 27)

19


----------



## Decibel (2010 Augusztus 27)

20


----------



## Decibel (2010 Augusztus 27)

Üdv utoljára mindenkinek!


----------



## rrrita23 (2010 Augusztus 27)

Köszi a feltöltést!


----------



## rrrita23 (2010 Augusztus 27)

Szerintem mindenkinek igaza van egy kicsit.


----------



## rrrita23 (2010 Augusztus 27)

De sok tudós van itt!


----------



## rrrita23 (2010 Augusztus 27)

**


----------



## rrrita23 (2010 Augusztus 27)

**


----------



## tündécske (2010 Augusztus 27)

Köszi!


----------



## tommy1 (2010 Augusztus 27)

Udv


----------



## tommy1 (2010 Augusztus 27)

nos


----------



## tommy1 (2010 Augusztus 27)

ha


----------



## tommy1 (2010 Augusztus 27)

20


----------



## tommy1 (2010 Augusztus 27)

hozza


----------



## tommy1 (2010 Augusztus 27)

szolas


----------



## tommy1 (2010 Augusztus 27)

kell


----------



## tommy1 (2010 Augusztus 27)

hogy


----------



## tommy1 (2010 Augusztus 27)

letudjak


----------



## tündécske (2010 Augusztus 27)

Szépek!


----------



## tommy1 (2010 Augusztus 27)

tolteni


----------



## tommy1 (2010 Augusztus 27)

par


----------



## tommy1 (2010 Augusztus 27)

konyvet


----------



## tommy1 (2010 Augusztus 27)

akkor


----------



## tommy1 (2010 Augusztus 27)

ez


----------



## tommy1 (2010 Augusztus 27)

bizony


----------



## tommy1 (2010 Augusztus 27)

szerintem


----------



## potom (2010 Augusztus 27)

Most


----------



## tündécske (2010 Augusztus 27)

Jó ötletek!


----------



## tommy1 (2010 Augusztus 27)

igen


----------



## potom (2010 Augusztus 27)

vettem


----------



## tommy1 (2010 Augusztus 27)

is


----------



## tommy1 (2010 Augusztus 27)

igy


----------



## Cs689 (2010 Augusztus 27)

hellóka : D


----------



## tündécske (2010 Augusztus 27)

Szép munkák!


----------



## tommy1 (2010 Augusztus 27)

egyszeruen


----------



## Cs689 (2010 Augusztus 27)

mi újság erre?


----------



## potom (2010 Augusztus 27)

xy


----------



## tommy1 (2010 Augusztus 27)

megoldhato


----------



## tündécske (2010 Augusztus 27)

Szuper!


----------



## tündécske (2010 Augusztus 27)

Ötletes, szép munkák, gratulálok!


----------



## tündécske (2010 Augusztus 27)

A csillagokat és is kipróbálom, gratulálok!


----------



## tündécske (2010 Augusztus 27)

Tetszik!


----------



## tündécske (2010 Augusztus 27)

Tetszenek az ötletek!


----------



## tündécske (2010 Augusztus 27)

Örülök, hogy benézhettem!


----------



## ata843 (2010 Augusztus 27)

Sziasztok!


----------



## ata843 (2010 Augusztus 27)

2


----------



## Cs689 (2010 Augusztus 27)

16


----------



## ata843 (2010 Augusztus 27)

14


----------



## Cs689 (2010 Augusztus 27)

15


----------



## Cs689 (2010 Augusztus 27)

14


----------



## tündécske (2010 Augusztus 27)

Klassz ötletek, remélem nekem is sikerül feltöltenem újakat!


----------



## Cs689 (2010 Augusztus 27)

13


----------



## Cs689 (2010 Augusztus 27)

12


----------



## ata843 (2010 Augusztus 27)

gyökkettő


----------



## Cs689 (2010 Augusztus 27)

11


----------



## ata843 (2010 Augusztus 27)

végtelen-1


----------



## Cs689 (2010 Augusztus 27)

10


----------



## tündécske (2010 Augusztus 27)

Nagyon klassz, szép ötletek. Gratulálok mindenkinek!


----------



## Cs689 (2010 Augusztus 27)

9


----------



## Cs689 (2010 Augusztus 27)

8


----------



## ata843 (2010 Augusztus 27)

½


----------



## Cs689 (2010 Augusztus 27)

7


----------



## ata843 (2010 Augusztus 27)

4x10³


----------



## ata843 (2010 Augusztus 27)

2r x π


----------



## ata843 (2010 Augusztus 27)

0


----------



## Cs689 (2010 Augusztus 27)

6


----------



## Cs689 (2010 Augusztus 27)

5


----------



## ata843 (2010 Augusztus 27)

2ª


----------



## Cs689 (2010 Augusztus 27)

4


----------



## ata843 (2010 Augusztus 27)

±20


----------



## ata843 (2010 Augusztus 27)

kilenc


----------



## Cs689 (2010 Augusztus 27)

3


----------



## Cs689 (2010 Augusztus 27)

kettő xD


----------



## Cs689 (2010 Augusztus 27)

1


----------



## Cs689 (2010 Augusztus 27)

ooooooooh yeeeah


----------



## ata843 (2010 Augusztus 27)

1


----------



## ata843 (2010 Augusztus 27)

Cs689. Ez már 25.


----------



## ata843 (2010 Augusztus 27)

ZZZzzz


----------



## ata843 (2010 Augusztus 27)

2


----------



## ata843 (2010 Augusztus 27)

Mmmmm


----------



## ata843 (2010 Augusztus 27)

18


----------



## ata843 (2010 Augusztus 27)

18+1


----------



## ata843 (2010 Augusztus 27)

20. na.


----------



## ata843 (2010 Augusztus 27)

?


----------



## tündécske (2010 Augusztus 27)

Nagyon tetszik!


----------



## tündécske (2010 Augusztus 27)

Nagyon szépek, kipróbáljuk!


----------



## ata843 (2010 Augusztus 27)

hádemégmindignemenged


----------



## ata843 (2010 Augusztus 27)

mennyikellvalójában?


----------



## potom (2010 Augusztus 27)

a


----------



## potom (2010 Augusztus 27)

b


----------



## potom (2010 Augusztus 27)

c


----------



## potom (2010 Augusztus 27)

d


----------



## tiger21 (2010 Augusztus 27)

sziasztok, köszi a lehetőséget.


----------



## tiger21 (2010 Augusztus 27)

6


----------



## tiger21 (2010 Augusztus 27)

7


----------



## tiger21 (2010 Augusztus 27)

8


----------



## tiger21 (2010 Augusztus 27)

9


----------



## tiger21 (2010 Augusztus 27)

10


----------



## tiger21 (2010 Augusztus 27)

11


----------



## potom (2010 Augusztus 27)

e


----------



## tiger21 (2010 Augusztus 27)

12


----------



## tiger21 (2010 Augusztus 27)

13


----------



## tiger21 (2010 Augusztus 27)

14


----------



## tiger21 (2010 Augusztus 27)

15


----------



## potom (2010 Augusztus 27)

f


----------



## potom (2010 Augusztus 27)

g


----------



## tiger21 (2010 Augusztus 27)

16


----------



## potom (2010 Augusztus 27)

h


----------



## tiger21 (2010 Augusztus 27)

17


----------



## potom (2010 Augusztus 27)

i


----------



## tiger21 (2010 Augusztus 27)

18


----------



## potom (2010 Augusztus 27)

j


----------



## tiger21 (2010 Augusztus 27)

19


----------



## potom (2010 Augusztus 27)

k


----------



## tiger21 (2010 Augusztus 27)

20!!!!


----------



## potom (2010 Augusztus 27)

l


----------



## potom (2010 Augusztus 27)

m


----------



## potom (2010 Augusztus 27)

n


----------



## potom (2010 Augusztus 27)

p


----------



## potom (2010 Augusztus 27)

q


----------



## potom (2010 Augusztus 27)

Rrrrrr


----------



## tiger21 (2010 Augusztus 27)

hiába van meg a 20 hsz,, nem enged mellékletet megnézni.


----------



## Kakas1 (2010 Augusztus 27)

22


----------



## Kakas1 (2010 Augusztus 27)

23


----------



## Kakas1 (2010 Augusztus 27)

24


----------



## Kakas1 (2010 Augusztus 27)

r


----------



## Kakas1 (2010 Augusztus 27)

s


----------



## Marezi (2010 Augusztus 27)

Márhogy a pusziló arc a k i s s szó lenne


----------



## Kakas1 (2010 Augusztus 27)

12


----------



## Kakas1 (2010 Augusztus 27)

13


----------



## Kakas1 (2010 Augusztus 27)

14


----------



## Kakas1 (2010 Augusztus 27)

15


----------



## Marezi (2010 Augusztus 27)

Jajjj a "Sír a telefon" olyan helyes )


----------



## Kakas1 (2010 Augusztus 27)

20


----------



## Kakas1 (2010 Augusztus 27)

19


----------



## Kakas1 (2010 Augusztus 27)

23


----------



## Kakas1 (2010 Augusztus 27)

22


----------



## Andy-Hotep (2010 Augusztus 27)

továbbá


----------



## Marezi (2010 Augusztus 27)

Ez baromi jó!!!


----------



## Andy-Hotep (2010 Augusztus 27)

a témáról egy könyv jut eszembe....:Mark Twain:Ádám és Éva naplója


----------



## Andy-Hotep (2010 Augusztus 27)

*ÁDÁM NAPLÓJA* 
_[SIZE=+1]Első rész[/SIZE]_​ 
Amikor felébredtem, már nem voltam egyedül. Egy új teremtmény bukkant fel mellettem - a hosszú hajú!.....


----------



## Cata1989 (2010 Augusztus 27)

Egy álom már csak Manderley


----------



## Cata1989 (2010 Augusztus 27)

Rommá lett minden,


----------



## Cata1989 (2010 Augusztus 27)

Pár üszkös fal áll csak.


----------



## Cata1989 (2010 Augusztus 27)

Oly névtelen, oly rémítő


----------



## Cata1989 (2010 Augusztus 27)

Suttognak mind, kik itt éltek rég,


----------



## Cata1989 (2010 Augusztus 27)

Árnyak s a múlt idő.


----------



## Cata1989 (2010 Augusztus 27)

És a fénylő Hold, és a pompás kert


----------



## Cata1989 (2010 Augusztus 27)

Most is hív, magába zár


----------



## Cata1989 (2010 Augusztus 27)

És a baljós csend, épp mint akkor volt


----------



## Szabirz (2010 Augusztus 27)

sziasztok! Beköszönök


----------



## Szabirz (2010 Augusztus 27)

most lettem tag


----------



## Cata1989 (2010 Augusztus 27)

De csak árny nem rémít már.


----------



## Szabirz (2010 Augusztus 27)

20 hozzászólás kell még hogy


----------



## Szabirz (2010 Augusztus 27)

a vámpírok bálja c


----------



## Szabirz (2010 Augusztus 27)

darabból a teljes a sötét


----------



## Ficus (2010 Augusztus 27)

Üdv. mindenkinek, ismét itt vagyok, gyűjtögetni


----------



## Szabirz (2010 Augusztus 27)

c dalra van szükségem


----------



## Szabirz (2010 Augusztus 27)

örülök h itt az oldalon


----------



## Szabirz (2010 Augusztus 27)

megtaláltam amit


----------



## Szabirz (2010 Augusztus 27)

kerestem


----------



## Szabirz (2010 Augusztus 27)

sehol máshonnan


----------



## Ficus (2010 Augusztus 27)

Hidegfront érkezik, búcsúzik a nyár, kicsit, de lesz még jó idő, olyan kellemes 22-25 fok


----------



## Szabirz (2010 Augusztus 27)

nem tudtam


----------



## Szabirz (2010 Augusztus 27)

letölteni


----------



## Szabirz (2010 Augusztus 27)

köszönöm a feltöltőnek


----------



## Ficus (2010 Augusztus 27)

én még keresésben vagyok


----------



## Szabirz (2010 Augusztus 27)

hogy megadta


----------



## Cata1989 (2010 Augusztus 27)

De csak árny nem rémít már.


----------



## Ficus (2010 Augusztus 27)

meg lesz, mert valahol láttam már


----------



## Szabirz (2010 Augusztus 27)

a lehetőséget


----------



## Cata1989 (2010 Augusztus 27)

Egy álom már csak Manderley


----------



## Szabirz (2010 Augusztus 27)

hogy innen


----------



## Ficus (2010 Augusztus 27)

ügyes legyek


----------



## Szabirz (2010 Augusztus 27)

letölthetem ezt a


----------



## Ficus (2010 Augusztus 27)

megkezdődik a visszaszámlálás


----------



## Szabirz (2010 Augusztus 27)

remek művet amit


----------



## Cata1989 (2010 Augusztus 27)

Nem bánthat már a múlt


----------



## Szabirz (2010 Augusztus 27)

már egyszer láttam


----------



## Szabirz (2010 Augusztus 27)

színházban


----------



## Ficus (2010 Augusztus 27)

meg lesz a 20 nemsokára


----------



## Cata1989 (2010 Augusztus 27)

A bűn a vágy s a szenvedés


----------



## Szabirz (2010 Augusztus 27)

és nagyon tetszett és ajánlom mindenkinek  megvan a 20


----------



## Ficus (2010 Augusztus 27)

kitartás, de az van


----------



## Cata1989 (2010 Augusztus 27)

Tovatűnt s a mélybe hullt


----------



## Cata1989 (2010 Augusztus 27)

Mégis éreztem folyton ott láttam


----------



## Ficus (2010 Augusztus 27)

Üdv. ismét aki az előbb még nem volt itt.


----------



## Cata1989 (2010 Augusztus 27)

Rebeccának szellemét


----------



## Cata1989 (2010 Augusztus 27)

S tudtam megnyugszom


----------



## Ficus (2010 Augusztus 27)

ügyes vagyok, kitartottam és meg lesz az eredménye


----------



## Cata1989 (2010 Augusztus 27)

Hogyha értem majd


----------



## Cata1989 (2010 Augusztus 27)

Ami volt az miért történt


----------



## Ficus (2010 Augusztus 27)

Na most ezt ki kell pihennem!!


----------



## Cata1989 (2010 Augusztus 27)

A múltat így nem féltjük már,


----------



## Cata1989 (2010 Augusztus 27)

Az élőnek holt nem árt


----------



## Szabirz (2010 Augusztus 27)

már írtam 20-at hol van?


----------



## Cata1989 (2010 Augusztus 27)

Egy álom már csak Manderley


----------



## Cata1989 (2010 Augusztus 27)

Tovatűnt s a gyász lejárt


----------



## Cata1989 (2010 Augusztus 27)

Jó rég történt mindez már


----------



## Cata1989 (2010 Augusztus 27)

Az hogy ővele sodort össze Monte Carlo


----------



## Cata1989 (2010 Augusztus 27)

Ott a Grand Hotel fényes halljában


----------



## Cata1989 (2010 Augusztus 27)

Megláttam én őt.


----------



## tündécske (2010 Augusztus 27)

Gratulálok mindenkinek, gyönyörűek a munkák!


----------



## kikka73 (2010 Augusztus 27)

*Albert one - Music (edit supermix)*

Hátha tetszik valakinek:


----------



## fozsika (2010 Augusztus 27)

Amire emlékszünk a nap végén, az a veszteség. Amit álmatlanul visszapörgetünk éjjelenként, az a fájdalom, amit okoztunk, a baj, amit nem orvosoltunk, az életek, amiket tönkretettünk vagy nem mentettünk meg.


----------



## fozsika (2010 Augusztus 27)

Tanuld meg elengedni a múlt szerelmeit, szeretteit! És tanuld meg tiszteletben tartani az ő döntésüket! Mert ami nincs az fájhat, de attól még nem lesz!


----------



## fozsika (2010 Augusztus 27)

Ha nem tudod hogyan kell hazudni, azt sem tudod, mikor hazudnak neked!


----------



## kikka73 (2010 Augusztus 27)

*Sziget*

Azért az első pár évben nagyon jó kis bulik voltak!!


----------



## kikka73 (2010 Augusztus 27)

*Mr Vain*

Jó kis zene volt amikor még új volt,és még most is jó


----------



## Bmkata (2010 Augusztus 27)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


.


----------



## kikka73 (2010 Augusztus 27)

*Pokolgép*

Valaki tudja hogy most ki az énekese a pokolgépnek?


----------



## kreszbela (2010 Augusztus 27)

Ne halat adj az éhezőnek, hanem tanítsd meg halat fogni!


----------



## kikka73 (2010 Augusztus 27)

*előadó*



tommy1 írta:


> Sziasztok.
> Ki enekelte a Van egy kicsi haziko c szamot?
> Koszi



Ambrus Kyri énekelte itthon,az eredetit meg azt hiszem Olasz-ból
Marisa Sannia - casa bianca címmel


----------



## kikka73 (2010 Augusztus 27)

Ki a zenét szereti , rossz ember nem lehet..!


----------



## kikka73 (2010 Augusztus 27)

De jó is volna ,ha tudnék sok mindent főzni!


----------



## Marezi (2010 Augusztus 27)

Sziasztok!


----------



## fozsika (2010 Augusztus 27)

Nem hiszek a Télapóban. Nem hiszek a húsvéti nyusziban. És nem hiszek az emberek veleszületett jóságában.


----------



## fozsika (2010 Augusztus 27)

A szépség, ha üres, csak annyit ér, mint egy kép a falon. Különben is képzeld el: leszeded róla a selyemruhát a félmázsa smukkot, a húszcentis vakolatot. Mi marad belőle? Valószínűleg csak egy csörgő csontváz.


----------



## kikka73 (2010 Augusztus 27)

Ezt csak az tudja igazán,aki már nincs köztünk.


----------



## fozsika (2010 Augusztus 27)

Egy: elérni, hogy az áldozat elmosolyodjon
Kettő: elérni, hogy az áldozat egyetértsen velünk
Három: elérni, hogy az áldozat felsőbbrendűnek érezze magát
Négy: adjunk valamit az áldozatnak
Öt: szerezd meg amit akarsz, és tűnés


----------



## fozsika (2010 Augusztus 27)

Ha padlón vagy, szedj fel onnan valamit!


----------



## fozsika (2010 Augusztus 27)

Legbenső félelmünk nem az, hogy alkalmatlanok vagyunk.
Legbelső félelmünk az, hogy hatalmunk nem ismer mértéket.
Nem sötétségünk, hanem ragyogásunk ijeszt leginkább.
Azt kérdezzük magunktól: Ki vagyok én, hogy csillogásommal másokat elkápráztassak?
Miért ez a kishitűség?
Isten gyermekei vagyunk. Ha kicsinyek maradunk, azzal nem szolgáljuk a világot.
Senki előtt nem nyitunk új utat azzal, ha törpévé tesszük magunkat, nehogy mások elbizonytalanodjanak mellettünk.
Arra születtünk, hogy kinyilatkoztassuk a bennünk lakozó Isten dicsőségét.
Mert ő nemcsak némelyikünkben, de mindegyikünkben ott lakik.
Amikor engedjük világítani saját fényünket, önkéntelenül lehetővé tesszük másoknak, hogy ugyanezt tegyék.
Amikor megszabadulunk félelmünktől, jelenlétünk automatikusan felszabadít másokat.


----------



## kikka73 (2010 Augusztus 27)

A szép nyári nap-ot én is keresem!


----------



## fozsika (2010 Augusztus 27)

Bölcsesség az, ha mindig tudatában vagyunk annak, mennyire tévesek lehetnek nézeteink és mennyire bizonytalanok mindazok a dolgok, amelyekre a leginkább számítunk


----------



## fozsika (2010 Augusztus 27)

Csak azoktól tanultál, akik csodáltak téged és kedvesek voltak hozzád?
Nem tanultál fontos leckét azoktól, akik elutasítanak téged és ellened szövetkeznek?


----------



## fozsika (2010 Augusztus 27)

A történelem bebizonyította, hogy a legnevezetesebb győztesek rendszerint nyomasztó nehézségekkel kerültek szembe, mielőtt teljes diadalt arattak. Győzelmük titka az, hogy sohasem szegte kedvüket a vereség.


----------



## kikka73 (2010 Augusztus 27)

Köszönöm!


----------



## fozsika (2010 Augusztus 27)

Végigcsináltam a kutyám haldoklását. Amikor szemében kialudt a fény, lefogtam a szemhéját….tetemét az ölemben cipeltem a kertbe, magam temettem el. Egyszerre voltam mestere, dadája, orvosa, gazdája, táplálója, mentője, gondozója, élettársa és sírásója. És a barátja persze…


----------



## fozsika (2010 Augusztus 27)

Tanuljuk meg, hogy a barátságunkat más iránt addig mutassuk ki, amíg él, és nem halála után


----------



## fozsika (2010 Augusztus 27)

Bármihez, amit megtehetsz vagy megálmodsz fogj hozzá! A merészségben zsenialitás, erő és varázslat rejlik


----------



## fozsika (2010 Augusztus 27)

Dolgozz keményen a munkahelyeden és meg fogsz élni belőle. Dolgozz még ennél is keményebben önmagadon, és egy vagyonra fogsz szert tenni


----------



## fozsika (2010 Augusztus 27)

ezek nekem nagyon fontos gondolatok, megosztottam veletek, hátha titeket is megfog egy-kettő


----------



## kikka73 (2010 Augusztus 27)

Másnaposságra a savanyú uborka levet is ajánlanám


----------



## kikka73 (2010 Augusztus 27)

szódabikarbónát!


----------



## kikka73 (2010 Augusztus 27)

Mondjuk az inkább gyomorrontásra jó!


----------



## kikka73 (2010 Augusztus 27)

Most mondja valaki itt,hogy egy nagy séta is segít!


----------



## kikka73 (2010 Augusztus 27)

Én fiatal koromban le bicikliztem a tisza partjára és a friss levegő jót tett.


----------



## kikka73 (2010 Augusztus 27)

Másnaposságra egy hideg sört!


----------



## kikka73 (2010 Augusztus 27)

zöld tea!


----------



## kebot (2010 Augusztus 27)

*1*

1 is one


----------



## kebot (2010 Augusztus 27)

2 is two


----------



## kebot (2010 Augusztus 27)

3 is three


----------



## kebot (2010 Augusztus 27)

4 is four


----------



## kebot (2010 Augusztus 27)

5 is five


----------



## kebot (2010 Augusztus 27)

6 is not sex, six


----------



## kebot (2010 Augusztus 27)

7 is seven


----------



## kebot (2010 Augusztus 27)

8 is eight


----------



## kebot (2010 Augusztus 27)

9 is nine


----------



## kebot (2010 Augusztus 27)

10 is ten


----------



## kebot (2010 Augusztus 27)

11 is eleven


----------



## kebot (2010 Augusztus 27)

Fórumunkban két üzenet küldése között 20 másodpercet kell várnod. Kérjük, próbáld újra 1 másodperc elteltével...


----------



## glaszlo1 (2010 Augusztus 27)

hi


----------



## kebot (2010 Augusztus 27)

Fórumunkban két üzenet küldése között 20 másodpercet kell várnod. Kérjük, próbáld újra 111 másodperc elteltével...


----------



## kebot (2010 Augusztus 27)

Fórumunkban két üzenet küldése között 20 másodpercet kell várnod. Kérjük, próbáld újra 1111 másodperc elteltével...


----------



## kebot (2010 Augusztus 27)

Fórumunkban két üzenet küldése között 20 másodpercet kell várnod. Kérjük, próbáld újra 111111 másodperc elteltével...


----------



## kebot (2010 Augusztus 27)

Fórumunkban két üzenet küldése között 20 másodpercet kell várnod. Kérjük, próbáld újra 21 másodperc elteltével...


----------



## kebot (2010 Augusztus 27)

Fórumunkban két üzenet küldése között 20 másodpercet kell várnod. Kérjük, próbáld újra 31 másodperc elteltével...


----------



## kebot (2010 Augusztus 27)

Fórumunkban két üzenet küldése között 20 másodpercet kell várnod. Kérjük, próbáld újra 41 másodperc elteltével...


----------



## kebot (2010 Augusztus 27)

Fórumunkban két üzenet küldése között 20 másodpercet kell várnod. Kérjük, próbáld újra 51 másodperc elteltével...


----------



## kebot (2010 Augusztus 27)

20 is twenty I feel happy.


----------



## krisz001 (2010 Augusztus 27)

*1*

:d


----------



## krisz001 (2010 Augusztus 27)

*2*

:d


----------



## krisz001 (2010 Augusztus 27)

*3*

:d


----------



## krisz001 (2010 Augusztus 27)

*4*


----------



## krisz001 (2010 Augusztus 27)

*5*

:d


----------



## krisz001 (2010 Augusztus 27)

*6*


----------



## krisz001 (2010 Augusztus 27)

*7*

:d


----------



## krisz001 (2010 Augusztus 27)

*8*


----------



## krisz001 (2010 Augusztus 27)

*9*


----------



## krisz001 (2010 Augusztus 27)

*10*

:d


----------



## krisz001 (2010 Augusztus 27)

*11*

:d


----------



## krisz001 (2010 Augusztus 27)

*12*


----------



## krisz001 (2010 Augusztus 27)

*13*


----------



## krisz001 (2010 Augusztus 27)

*14*


----------



## krisz001 (2010 Augusztus 27)

*15*


----------



## krisz001 (2010 Augusztus 27)

*16*


----------



## krisz001 (2010 Augusztus 27)

*17*


----------



## krisz001 (2010 Augusztus 27)

*18*

kiss


----------



## krisz001 (2010 Augusztus 27)

*19*


----------



## krisz001 (2010 Augusztus 27)

*20*


----------



## buggs bunny (2010 Augusztus 27)

1 megérett a meggy


----------



## buggs bunny (2010 Augusztus 27)

2 csipkebokor vessző


----------



## buggs bunny (2010 Augusztus 27)

3 te leszel a párom


----------



## valentine41 (2010 Augusztus 27)

j'espere bientot voir les images
merci beaucoup


----------



## valentine41 (2010 Augusztus 27)

merci pour tout le travail que vous faites


----------



## valentine41 (2010 Augusztus 27)

que dieu vous garde


----------



## Blacklodge (2010 Augusztus 27)

1 témába vágó értelmes hozzászólás


----------



## Blacklodge (2010 Augusztus 27)

2 témába vágó értelmes hozzászólás


----------



## Blacklodge (2010 Augusztus 27)

3 témába vágó értelmes hozzászólás


----------



## Blacklodge (2010 Augusztus 27)

4 témába vágó értelmes hozzászólás


----------



## Maltuci (2010 Augusztus 27)

Wulfi írta:


> Köszi, Melitta! kiss



remélem gyorsan összejön ez a 20 hozzászólás


----------



## Blacklodge (2010 Augusztus 27)

5 témába vágó értelmes hozzászólás


----------



## Blacklodge (2010 Augusztus 27)

6 témába vágó értelmes hozzászólás


----------



## Blacklodge (2010 Augusztus 27)

7 témába vágó értelmes hozzászólás


----------



## Blacklodge (2010 Augusztus 27)

8 témába vágó értelmes hozzászólás


----------



## Blacklodge (2010 Augusztus 27)

20 témába vágó értelmes hozzászólás!!!!


----------



## Blacklodge (2010 Augusztus 27)

ahhh..


----------



## Blacklodge (2010 Augusztus 27)

akkor 9 témába vágó értelmes hozzászólás


----------



## Blacklodge (2010 Augusztus 27)

10 témába vágó értelmes hozzászólás


----------



## Blacklodge (2010 Augusztus 27)

11.....


----------



## Heni73 (2010 Augusztus 28)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Heni73 (2010 Augusztus 28)

1.


----------



## Heni73 (2010 Augusztus 28)

2.


----------



## Heni73 (2010 Augusztus 28)

3.


----------



## Heni73 (2010 Augusztus 28)

4.


----------



## Heni73 (2010 Augusztus 28)

5.


----------



## Heni73 (2010 Augusztus 28)

6.


----------



## Heni73 (2010 Augusztus 28)

7.


----------



## Heni73 (2010 Augusztus 28)

8.


----------



## Heni73 (2010 Augusztus 28)

9.


----------



## Heni73 (2010 Augusztus 28)

10.


----------



## Heni73 (2010 Augusztus 28)

11.


----------



## Heni73 (2010 Augusztus 28)

12.


----------



## Heni73 (2010 Augusztus 28)

13.


----------



## Heni73 (2010 Augusztus 28)

14.


----------



## Heni73 (2010 Augusztus 28)

15.


----------



## Heni73 (2010 Augusztus 28)

16.


----------



## Heni73 (2010 Augusztus 28)

17.


----------



## Heni73 (2010 Augusztus 28)

18.


----------



## madage (2010 Augusztus 28)

Sziasztok, ez az én első hozzászólásom


----------



## Heni73 (2010 Augusztus 28)

19.


----------



## madage (2010 Augusztus 28)

Most így momentán 2.


----------



## madage (2010 Augusztus 28)

Mostmár 3


----------



## madage (2010 Augusztus 28)

már 4. és még lesz 16 úr isten itt fogok megőszülni


----------



## Heni73 (2010 Augusztus 28)

Na végre....


----------



## madage (2010 Augusztus 28)

1-2-3-4-5


----------



## madage (2010 Augusztus 28)

1-2-3-4-5-6


----------



## madage (2010 Augusztus 28)

1-2-3-4-5-6-7


----------



## eraspoly (2010 Augusztus 28)

*Minden kezdet nehéz...*

Légy türelmes, minden nehéz, mielőtt könnyűvé válik.


----------



## madage (2010 Augusztus 28)

Az biztos(8)


----------



## madage (2010 Augusztus 28)

Am nem tudja valaki hogy találhatok munkát kint? Viszonylag gyér nyelvtudással?


----------



## madage (2010 Augusztus 28)

10.


----------



## madage (2010 Augusztus 28)

11


----------



## madage (2010 Augusztus 28)

1-2-3-4-5-6-7-8-9-10-11-12


----------



## madage (2010 Augusztus 28)

1
1-2
1-2-3
1-2-3-4
1-2-3-4-5
1-2-3-4-5-6
1-2-3-4-5-6-7
1-2-3-4-5-6-7-8
1-2-3-4-5-6-7-8-9
1-2-3-4-5-6-7-8-9-10
1-2-3-4-5-6-7-8-9-10-11
1-2-3-4-5-6-7-8-9-10-11-12
1-2-3-4-5-6-7-8-9-10-11-12-13


----------



## madage (2010 Augusztus 28)

1
1-2
1-2-3
1-2-3-4
1-2-3-4-5
1-2-3-4-5-6
1-2-3-4-5-6-7
1-2-3-4-5-6-7-8
1-2-3-4-5-6-7-8-9
1-2-3-4-5-6-7-8-9-10
1-2-3-4-5-6-7-8-9-10-11
1-2-3-4-5-6-7-8-9-10-11-12
1-2-3-4-5-6-7-8-9-10-11-12-13
1-2-3-4-5-6-7-8-9-10-11-12-13-14


----------



## madage (2010 Augusztus 28)

1
1-2
1-2-3
1-2-3-4
1-2-3-4-5
1-2-3-4-5-6
1-2-3-4-5-6-7
1-2-3-4-5-6-7-8
1-2-3-4-5-6-7-8-9
1-2-3-4-5-6-7-8-9-10
1-2-3-4-5-6-7-8-9-10-11
1-2-3-4-5-6-7-8-9-10-11-12
1-2-3-4-5-6-7-8-9-10-11-12-13
1-2-3-4-5-6-7-8-9-10-11-12-13-14
1-2-3-4-5-6-7-8-9-10-11-12-13-14-15


----------



## madage (2010 Augusztus 28)

1
1-2
1-2-3
1-2-3-4
1-2-3-4-5
1-2-3-4-5-6
1-2-3-4-5-6-7
1-2-3-4-5-6-7-8
1-2-3-4-5-6-7-8-9
1-2-3-4-5-6-7-8-9-10
1-2-3-4-5-6-7-8-9-10-11
1-2-3-4-5-6-7-8-9-10-11-12
1-2-3-4-5-6-7-8-9-10-11-12-13
1-2-3-4-5-6-7-8-9-10-11-12-13-14
1-2-3-4-5-6-7-8-9-10-11-12-13-14-15
1-2-3-4-5-6-7-8-9-10-11-12-13-14-15-16


----------



## madage (2010 Augusztus 28)

1
1-2
1-2-3
1-2-3-4
1-2-3-4-5
1-2-3-4-5-6
1-2-3-4-5-6-7
1-2-3-4-5-6-7-8
1-2-3-4-5-6-7-8-9
1-2-3-4-5-6-7-8-9-10
1-2-3-4-5-6-7-8-9-10-11
1-2-3-4-5-6-7-8-9-10-11-12
1-2-3-4-5-6-7-8-9-10-11-12-13
1-2-3-4-5-6-7-8-9-10-11-12-13-14
1-2-3-4-5-6-7-8-9-10-11-12-13-14-15
1-2-3-4-5-6-7-8-9-10-11-12-13-14-15-16
1-2-3-4-5-6-7-8-9-10-11-12-13-14-15-16-17


----------



## madage (2010 Augusztus 28)

1
1-2
1-2-3
1-2-3-4
1-2-3-4-5
1-2-3-4-5-6
1-2-3-4-5-6-7
1-2-3-4-5-6-7-8
1-2-3-4-5-6-7-8-9
1-2-3-4-5-6-7-8-9-10
1-2-3-4-5-6-7-8-9-10-11
1-2-3-4-5-6-7-8-9-10-11-12
1-2-3-4-5-6-7-8-9-10-11-12-13
1-2-3-4-5-6-7-8-9-10-11-12-13-14
1-2-3-4-5-6-7-8-9-10-11-12-13-14-15
1-2-3-4-5-6-7-8-9-10-11-12-13-14-15-16
1-2-3-4-5-6-7-8-9-10-11-12-13-14-15-16-17
1-2-3-4-5-6-7-8-9-10-11-12-13-14-15-16-17-18


----------



## madage (2010 Augusztus 28)

1
1-2
1-2-3
1-2-3-4
1-2-3-4-5
1-2-3-4-5-6
1-2-3-4-5-6-7
1-2-3-4-5-6-7-8
1-2-3-4-5-6-7-8-9
1-2-3-4-5-6-7-8-9-10
1-2-3-4-5-6-7-8-9-10-11
1-2-3-4-5-6-7-8-9-10-11-12
1-2-3-4-5-6-7-8-9-10-11-12-13
1-2-3-4-5-6-7-8-9-10-11-12-13-14
1-2-3-4-5-6-7-8-9-10-11-12-13-14-15
1-2-3-4-5-6-7-8-9-10-11-12-13-14-15-16
1-2-3-4-5-6-7-8-9-10-11-12-13-14-15-16-17
1-2-3-4-5-6-7-8-9-10-11-12-13-14-15-16-17-18
1-2-3-4-5-6-7-8-9-10-11-12-13-14-15-16-17-18-19


----------



## madage (2010 Augusztus 28)

1
1-2
1-2-3
1-2-3-4
1-2-3-4-5
1-2-3-4-5-6
1-2-3-4-5-6-7
1-2-3-4-5-6-7-8
1-2-3-4-5-6-7-8-9
1-2-3-4-5-6-7-8-9-10
1-2-3-4-5-6-7-8-9-10-11
1-2-3-4-5-6-7-8-9-10-11-12
1-2-3-4-5-6-7-8-9-10-11-12-13
1-2-3-4-5-6-7-8-9-10-11-12-13-14
1-2-3-4-5-6-7-8-9-10-11-12-13-14-15
1-2-3-4-5-6-7-8-9-10-11-12-13-14-15-16
1-2-3-4-5-6-7-8-9-10-11-12-13-14-15-16-17
1-2-3-4-5-6-7-8-9-10-11-12-13-14-15-16-17-18
1-2-3-4-5-6-7-8-9-10-11-12-13-14-15-16-17-18-19
1-2-3-4-5-6-7-8-9-10-11-12-13-14-15-16-17-18-19-20


----------



## madage (2010 Augusztus 28)

1
1-2
1-2-3
1-2-3-4
1-2-3-4-5
1-2-3-4-5-6
1-2-3-4-5-6-7
1-2-3-4-5-6-7-8
1-2-3-4-5-6-7-8-9
1-2-3-4-5-6-7-8-9-10
1-2-3-4-5-6-7-8-9-10-11
1-2-3-4-5-6-7-8-9-10-11-12
1-2-3-4-5-6-7-8-9-10-11-12-13
1-2-3-4-5-6-7-8-9-10-11-12-13-14
1-2-3-4-5-6-7-8-9-10-11-12-13-14-15
1-2-3-4-5-6-7-8-9-10-11-12-13-14-15-16
1-2-3-4-5-6-7-8-9-10-11-12-13-14-15-16-17
1-2-3-4-5-6-7-8-9-10-11-12-13-14-15-16-17-18
1-2-3-4-5-6-7-8-9-10-11-12-13-14-15-16-17-18-19
1-2-3-4-5-6-7-8-9-10-11-12-13-14-15-16-17-18-19-20

21


----------



## banuta (2010 Augusztus 28)

köszi a lehetőséget


----------



## banuta (2010 Augusztus 28)

-2-3-4-5-6
1-2-3-4-5-6-7
1-2-3-4-5-6-7-8
1-2-3-4-5-6-7-8-9
1-2-3-4-5-


----------



## banuta (2010 Augusztus 28)

789456132


----------



## banuta (2010 Augusztus 28)

-2-3-4-5-6
1-2-3-4-5-6-7
1-2-3-4-5-6-7-8


----------



## banuta (2010 Augusztus 28)

-3-4-5-6
1-2-3-4-5-6-7
1-2-3-


----------



## banuta (2010 Augusztus 28)

1-2-3-4-5-6-7
1-2-3


----------



## banuta (2010 Augusztus 28)

-8-9-10-11-12-13-14-15
1-2-3-4-5-6-7-8-9-10-11-12-13-14-15-16
1-2-3-4-5-6-7-8-9-10-11-12-13-14-15-16-17
1-2-3-4-5-6-7-8-9-10-11-1


----------



## banuta (2010 Augusztus 28)

-7-8-9-10-11-12-13-14-15-16
1-2-3-4-5-6-7-8-9-10-11-12


----------



## banuta (2010 Augusztus 28)

9


----------



## banuta (2010 Augusztus 28)

10


----------



## banuta (2010 Augusztus 28)

11


----------



## banuta (2010 Augusztus 28)

12


----------



## sajtipajti (2010 Augusztus 28)

Jelen én is!


----------



## banuta (2010 Augusztus 28)

13


----------



## banuta (2010 Augusztus 28)

14


----------



## banuta (2010 Augusztus 28)

15


----------



## banuta (2010 Augusztus 28)

16


----------



## banuta (2010 Augusztus 28)

17


----------



## banuta (2010 Augusztus 28)

18


----------



## banuta (2010 Augusztus 28)

19


----------



## banuta (2010 Augusztus 28)

20


----------



## bubeszito (2010 Augusztus 28)

Üdv mindenkinek!


----------



## bubeszito (2010 Augusztus 28)

2


----------



## bubeszito (2010 Augusztus 28)

3


----------



## bubeszito (2010 Augusztus 28)

4


----------



## bubeszito (2010 Augusztus 28)

5


----------



## bubeszito (2010 Augusztus 28)

6


----------



## piros55 (2010 Augusztus 28)

*Jó reggelt !*


----------



## kokash (2010 Augusztus 28)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


sdgyídfh


----------



## kokash (2010 Augusztus 28)

kokash írta:


> sdgyídfh


 ycvng


----------



## kokash (2010 Augusztus 28)

dytjdadrhafgagffdgafgfg


----------



## kokash (2010 Augusztus 28)

dfagfgfgfgfgfgfgfg


----------



## aqua72 (2010 Augusztus 28)

*jó reggelt*

hogy ez ilyen 1xű? akkor meg minek ?


----------



## aqua72 (2010 Augusztus 28)

ez meg..


----------



## aqua72 (2010 Augusztus 28)

a blööö


----------



## aqua72 (2010 Augusztus 28)

döm dödöm


----------



## aqua72 (2010 Augusztus 28)

döm döm


----------



## aqua72 (2010 Augusztus 28)

döm


----------



## aqua72 (2010 Augusztus 28)

dödöm döm


----------



## aqua72 (2010 Augusztus 28)

a reklám után folyt köv.


----------



## aqua72 (2010 Augusztus 28)

ööö


----------



## aqua72 (2010 Augusztus 28)

ki


----------



## aqua72 (2010 Augusztus 28)

az


----------



## aqua72 (2010 Augusztus 28)

aki


----------



## aqua72 (2010 Augusztus 28)

érti


----------



## aqua72 (2010 Augusztus 28)

ezt


----------



## aqua72 (2010 Augusztus 28)

yeee


----------



## glaszlo1 (2010 Augusztus 28)

Jó napot!


----------



## mandarina56 (2010 Augusztus 28)

1


----------



## mandarina56 (2010 Augusztus 28)

meg 1


----------



## mandarina56 (2010 Augusztus 28)

az 2


----------



## mandarina56 (2010 Augusztus 28)

meg még 1


----------



## mandarina56 (2010 Augusztus 28)

az 3


----------



## mandarina56 (2010 Augusztus 28)

3+1


----------



## mandarina56 (2010 Augusztus 28)

az 4


----------



## mandarina56 (2010 Augusztus 28)

20-13


----------



## mandarina56 (2010 Augusztus 28)

az 7


----------



## mandarina56 (2010 Augusztus 28)

hogy ez milyen izgalmas...


----------



## mandarina56 (2010 Augusztus 28)

kitartás


----------



## mandarina56 (2010 Augusztus 28)

már csak 3


----------



## mandarina56 (2010 Augusztus 28)

19


----------



## Encsi0320 (2010 Augusztus 28)

ÁÁ micsoda műveletek!


----------



## mandarina56 (2010 Augusztus 28)

akkor a végére vmi értelmeset:

a semmi ágán ül szívem,
kis teste hangtalan vacog.
köréje gyűlnek szeliden
és nézik, nézik a csillagok


----------



## mandarina56 (2010 Augusztus 28)

jól nyomom, mi?


----------



## Encsi0320 (2010 Augusztus 28)

Az ám!!!Ezt a versikét én is szeretem. Olyan cuki.


----------



## Petrea (2010 Augusztus 28)

Sziasztok! Igyekszem mihamarabb összeszedni a 20 hozzászólást, hogy le tudjak tölteni, mert nagyon jó dolgokat láttam ezen az oldalon.


----------



## Petrea (2010 Augusztus 28)

azt hiszem, hogy már csak 17 kell  öööö azaz ezzel együtt csak 16


----------



## Petrea (2010 Augusztus 28)

Ez pont ide illik:

One chain to the mountain


----------



## Petrea (2010 Augusztus 28)

Two feet in the chain


----------



## Petrea (2010 Augusztus 28)

Three fires approaching


----------



## Petrea (2010 Augusztus 28)

Four hours away
A sol invictus the invincible sun
The night is almost come


----------



## Petrea (2010 Augusztus 28)

Five times the assassin


----------



## Petrea (2010 Augusztus 28)

Six species destroyed


----------



## Petrea (2010 Augusztus 28)

Seven valleys are numbered


----------



## Petrea (2010 Augusztus 28)

Eight years till they're gone
Just when I thought
I'd die on this rock
I see a face I know

Salvation Jane
Wild wild flower of love
Salvation Jane
You've got the power to change
You're such an easy prey


----------



## Petrea (2010 Augusztus 28)

Nine times the protector


----------



## kokica (2010 Augusztus 28)

*Sziasztok!*

Nagyon örülök, hogy rátaláltam erre az oldalra. Bár sok könyvem van, néhányat csak itt találtam meg, ezúton is köszönet a "társaknak" érte!


----------



## Petrea (2010 Augusztus 28)

Ten years and a day


----------



## Petrea (2010 Augusztus 28)

Eleventh hour we're facing


----------



## kokica (2010 Augusztus 28)

*Hmmm*

A számláló elég furán működik... már feltöltöttem 13 könyvet, néha 8-at, néha 5-öt, néha meg 13-at mutat


----------



## Domiroid (2010 Augusztus 28)

20


----------



## Petrea (2010 Augusztus 28)

Twelve o'clock in the sun
Oh mother nature
We're trying to kill you
Such greedy fools
Salvation Jane
Wild wild flower of love
Salvation Jane
You've got the power to change
You're such an easy prey


----------



## kokica (2010 Augusztus 28)

*Talán 15?*

Talán 15?


----------



## Domiroid (2010 Augusztus 28)

19


----------



## kokica (2010 Augusztus 28)

*Hát, nem*

14 után megint 8


----------



## kokica (2010 Augusztus 28)

*Mi értelme?*

Nem értem


----------



## kokica (2010 Augusztus 28)

*x*

Én már nem tudom követni


----------



## Domiroid (2010 Augusztus 28)

Megy a pasi hazafelé este a kihalt utcán, amikor eléugrik egy rabló, és rákiált: 
- Fel a kezekkel és ide a pénzét!!!
- De kérem, én országgyűlési képviselő vagyok!
- Hmmm, vagy úgy. Akkor ide a pénzem!


----------



## Domiroid (2010 Augusztus 28)

Megállítja a rendőr az autóst.
- Meg kell önt büntetnem, mert ez egyirányú utca.
- Rendben van, kifizetem a büntetést, aztán megfordulok.
- Itt nem lehet megfordulni.
- Akkor tolatok majd.
- Tolatni sem szabad.
- Akkor itt hagyom a kocsit.
- Csakhogy itt tilos a parkolás.
- Rendben van, akkor beszéljük meg, mennyit ad a kocsimért...


----------



## Domiroid (2010 Augusztus 28)

Van egy guminőm, Pamela Anderson a neve. Ha pedig nem fújom fel teljesen, akkor Medveczky Ilona.


----------



## kokica (2010 Augusztus 28)

*no, mennyi lesz?*

Érdeklődve nézem ezt a számolót...


----------



## Petrea (2010 Augusztus 28)

Thirteen grand designs


----------



## Petrea (2010 Augusztus 28)

Fourteen you're walking the wire


----------



## Petrea (2010 Augusztus 28)

Fifteen is when you're lonely


----------



## Domiroid (2010 Augusztus 28)

- Mi az: pici, rózsaszín, szőrös állatka, amelyik négy számjegyből áll?
- Pink hód.


----------



## Petrea (2010 Augusztus 28)

Sixteen is a long way there


----------



## Domiroid (2010 Augusztus 28)

Hogy kapta Benedek Elek a nevét?
Anyukája reggel beszólt a kisfiának:
- Benn vagy még az ágyban?
- Benne, de kelek.


----------



## Petrea (2010 Augusztus 28)

Seventeen is a whisper


----------



## Domiroid (2010 Augusztus 28)

Tegnap beállított hozzám egy Tyrannosaurus Rex és Hamlet. Volt nagy dínóm, dánom.


----------



## Petrea (2010 Augusztus 28)

Eighteen is a whirl


----------



## kokica (2010 Augusztus 28)

*Heelo*

Hello


----------



## Petrea (2010 Augusztus 28)

Nineteen is a mother


----------



## Domiroid (2010 Augusztus 28)

Zsákos Bilbó és Frodó beszélgetnek:
- Mostanában nagyon unatkozom - mondja unottan Frodó.
- Talán keresned kéne egy hobbit...


----------



## kokica (2010 Augusztus 28)

*hello*

hello 16?


----------



## Petrea (2010 Augusztus 28)

Twenty minutes ago


----------



## Domiroid (2010 Augusztus 28)

Végy egy csomag ropit, tedd egy fazékba, majd kezzd el főzni. Várd meg, amíg levet enged, majd tegyél rá egy polipot. Máris kész a Polipropilén!


----------



## Domiroid (2010 Augusztus 28)

hello 10


----------



## Domiroid (2010 Augusztus 28)

vagy 13? :O


----------



## Domiroid (2010 Augusztus 28)

A férj későn ér haza. Az asszony egyből nekiugrik:
- Hol tekeregtél mostanáig?
- Drágám, azért késtem, mert horgászni voltam. Kifogtam egy keszeget, kifogtam öt pontyot, kifogtam...
- Nem érdekelnek a kifogások!


----------



## kokica (2010 Augusztus 28)

*hello*

15?


----------



## Domiroid (2010 Augusztus 28)

Pista elmegy egy barátjához vendégségbe. Belép az ajtón, és egyből belerúg egy nagyot a vendéglátója kutyájába. A barátja elámul:
- Magadnál vagy?
- Nem. Nálatok.


----------



## kokica (2010 Augusztus 28)

*hello*

16?


----------



## Domiroid (2010 Augusztus 28)

nem 15, 16!


----------



## Domiroid (2010 Augusztus 28)

Szól az orvos vizsgálat után a beteghez:
- Ica néni, az a helyzet, hogy el kell távolítani a szívéről a daganatot, és be is írom önt műtétre. Ne pityeregjen, minden rendben lesz, elaltatjuk önt.
- Nem az a baj, doktor úr, csak úgy a szívemhez nőtt!


----------



## Domiroid (2010 Augusztus 28)

- De szép ez a szobor! Honnan van?
- Én magam faragtam ki egy hatalmas kőtömbből.
- És honnan tudtad, hogy benne van?


----------



## kokica (2010 Augusztus 28)

*vicc*

*- Mit mondott a kamikáze-oktatópilóta?
- Figyeljen, mert csak egyszer mutatom meg...*


----------



## Domiroid (2010 Augusztus 28)

Fiú a lánynak:
- Mondd, te miért akarsz velem csak napos időben találkozni? 
- Mert csak így lehet felhőtlen a kapcsolatunk!


----------



## kokica (2010 Augusztus 28)

*vicc*

*- Mi van a hipochonder sírjára írva?
- Na, ugye!*


----------



## Domiroid (2010 Augusztus 28)

- Mi az 5000 kalória?
- ???
- 2500 darab tic tac.


----------



## kokica (2010 Augusztus 28)

*vicc*

*Hogy szolmizálnak a részegek???
- MI-TI-SZO?!*


----------



## kokica (2010 Augusztus 28)

*vicc*

*- Hogy hívják a búzamezőn verekedő parasztok sportját?
- Tájbox!*


----------



## kokica (2010 Augusztus 28)

*Hello*

Hello


----------



## mateczl (2010 Augusztus 28)

Szép napot mindenkinek! (Ha már ilyen pocsék az idő Pesten)


----------



## szeplakiz (2010 Augusztus 28)

*Üdvözlök mindenkit Üdvözlök mindenkit*

Üdvözlök mindenkit


----------



## szeplakiz (2010 Augusztus 28)

Üdvözlök mindenkit


----------



## Timce (2010 Augusztus 28)

sziasztok!


----------



## Timce (2010 Augusztus 28)

"A humor a szeretet kifejezése, amely mindannyiunkat közelebb hoz egymáshoz, mert megakadályozza, hogy a kelleténél komolyabban vegyük magunkat."


----------



## bonchy (2010 Augusztus 28)

1


----------



## bonchy (2010 Augusztus 28)

2


----------



## Timce (2010 Augusztus 28)

"Az élet rövid. Szegd meg a szabályokat, gyorsan bocsáss meg! Csókolj lassan, szeress őszintén és ne bánj meg semmit, ami mosolyt csal az arcodra."


----------



## bonchy (2010 Augusztus 28)

3


----------



## Timce (2010 Augusztus 28)

"Hittel tedd meg az első lépést. Nem kell belátni az egész lépcsősort, csak lépj az első fokára.”


----------



## Timce (2010 Augusztus 28)

:d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d


----------



## bonchy (2010 Augusztus 28)

dfsd


----------



## Timce (2010 Augusztus 28)

"Aki a boldogságra hallgat, annak megnyílnak ajtók ott, ahol eddig falak álltak.”


----------



## bonchy (2010 Augusztus 28)




----------



## Timce (2010 Augusztus 28)

nah, még 14...


----------



## Timce (2010 Augusztus 28)

13


----------



## Timce (2010 Augusztus 28)

12


----------



## bonchy (2010 Augusztus 28)




----------



## bonchy (2010 Augusztus 28)

....


----------



## Timce (2010 Augusztus 28)

11


----------



## bonchy (2010 Augusztus 28)

......


----------



## Timce (2010 Augusztus 28)

10


----------



## bonchy (2010 Augusztus 28)

)


----------



## bonchy (2010 Augusztus 28)




----------



## bonchy (2010 Augusztus 28)

kiss


----------



## bonchy (2010 Augusztus 28)

4


----------



## Timce (2010 Augusztus 28)

:d


----------



## bonchy (2010 Augusztus 28)

5


----------



## Timce (2010 Augusztus 28)




----------



## bonchy (2010 Augusztus 28)

))))


----------



## Timce (2010 Augusztus 28)

:kiss:


----------



## bonchy (2010 Augusztus 28)

51


----------



## Timce (2010 Augusztus 28)

6


----------



## bonchy (2010 Augusztus 28)




----------



## Timce (2010 Augusztus 28)

5


----------



## bonchy (2010 Augusztus 28)

2


----------



## Timce (2010 Augusztus 28)

4


----------



## bonchy (2010 Augusztus 28)




----------



## Timce (2010 Augusztus 28)

3


----------



## bonchy (2010 Augusztus 28)

66


----------



## Timce (2010 Augusztus 28)

2


----------



## bonchy (2010 Augusztus 28)




----------



## Timce (2010 Augusztus 28)

1


----------



## bonchy (2010 Augusztus 28)

20


----------



## bonchy (2010 Augusztus 28)

megvan a 20 ....


----------



## Paulpapa (2010 Augusztus 28)

Olyan sok mindenhez nem értek, hogy az már sokoldalúságnak számít!


----------



## csukiatti (2010 Augusztus 28)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


a


----------



## csukiatti (2010 Augusztus 28)

1


----------



## csukiatti (2010 Augusztus 28)

3


----------



## csukiatti (2010 Augusztus 28)

5


----------



## csukiatti (2010 Augusztus 28)

6


----------



## csukiatti (2010 Augusztus 28)

7


----------



## csukiatti (2010 Augusztus 28)

8


----------



## csukiatti (2010 Augusztus 28)

9


----------



## csukiatti (2010 Augusztus 28)

10


----------



## csukiatti (2010 Augusztus 28)

11


----------



## csukiatti (2010 Augusztus 28)

12


----------



## csukiatti (2010 Augusztus 28)

13


----------



## csukiatti (2010 Augusztus 28)

14


----------



## csukiatti (2010 Augusztus 28)

15


----------



## csukiatti (2010 Augusztus 28)

16


----------



## csukiatti (2010 Augusztus 28)

17


----------



## csukiatti (2010 Augusztus 28)

18


----------



## csukiatti (2010 Augusztus 28)

19


----------



## csukiatti (2010 Augusztus 28)

20


----------



## csukiatti (2010 Augusztus 28)

21


----------



## csukiatti (2010 Augusztus 28)

22


----------



## Truzsi (2010 Augusztus 28)

*második próba...*

kedveseim, sem fotót, sem összecsomagolt állapotában könyvet nem tudok feltenni tegnap óta.
segítsetek, kérlek!


----------



## janika690 (2010 Augusztus 28)

Beköszöntem!


----------



## susy78 (2010 Augusztus 28)

1


----------



## susy78 (2010 Augusztus 28)

2


----------



## susy78 (2010 Augusztus 28)

3


----------



## susy78 (2010 Augusztus 28)

4


----------



## jimi0303 (2010 Augusztus 28)

*a*

medvedisznóember


----------



## jimi0303 (2010 Augusztus 28)

2


----------



## jimi0303 (2010 Augusztus 28)

3


----------



## jimi0303 (2010 Augusztus 28)

4


----------



## susy78 (2010 Augusztus 28)

5


----------



## jimi0303 (2010 Augusztus 28)

alaplapi memória


----------



## stsr (2010 Augusztus 28)

*Üdv*

Első


----------



## jimi0303 (2010 Augusztus 28)

csigaház csőváz terasz szevasz


----------



## stsr (2010 Augusztus 28)

Második


----------



## jimi0303 (2010 Augusztus 28)

7


----------



## jimi0303 (2010 Augusztus 28)

asszem 8


----------



## susy78 (2010 Augusztus 28)

6


----------



## stsr (2010 Augusztus 28)

szevasz tavasz


----------



## jimi0303 (2010 Augusztus 28)

már 10


----------



## jimi0303 (2010 Augusztus 28)

ömm 11


----------



## stsr (2010 Augusztus 28)

mizu?


----------



## jimi0303 (2010 Augusztus 28)

hát ugy néz ki eljutottunk a 12hö is


----------



## stsr (2010 Augusztus 28)

5?


----------



## jimi0303 (2010 Augusztus 28)

semmii veled macseknő?


----------



## jimi0303 (2010 Augusztus 28)

énmá 14et nyomom...kiss


----------



## jimi0303 (2010 Augusztus 28)

15...............


----------



## stsr (2010 Augusztus 28)

találtam egy macskát a kukában


----------



## jimi0303 (2010 Augusztus 28)

tiiizennnhaaaat Baba Yaga


----------



## stsr (2010 Augusztus 28)

kivettem


----------



## jimi0303 (2010 Augusztus 28)

öhh háát 17 XD:99::idea:kiss


----------



## stsr (2010 Augusztus 28)

megsímogattam


----------



## jimi0303 (2010 Augusztus 28)

hahó babám 18


----------



## stsr (2010 Augusztus 28)

és visszaraktam


----------



## stsr (2010 Augusztus 28)

10?


----------



## jimi0303 (2010 Augusztus 28)

19......minnya 20 :444:


----------



## jimi0303 (2010 Augusztus 28)

20:4:


----------



## stsr (2010 Augusztus 28)

ott is esik a hó?


----------



## stsr (2010 Augusztus 28)

12


----------



## jimi0303 (2010 Augusztus 28)

paradicsomfej én léptem iennen:9::9::9::9::9::9::9::9::9::9::9::9::9:


----------



## stsr (2010 Augusztus 28)

13


----------



## stsr (2010 Augusztus 28)

hello


----------



## stsr (2010 Augusztus 28)

bello


----------



## susy78 (2010 Augusztus 28)

7


----------



## stsr (2010 Augusztus 28)

16


----------



## susy78 (2010 Augusztus 28)

8


----------



## stsr (2010 Augusztus 28)

ez egy jó játék


----------



## susy78 (2010 Augusztus 28)

9


----------



## susy78 (2010 Augusztus 28)

10


----------



## stsr (2010 Augusztus 28)

de kezdődik az időmérő


----------



## susy78 (2010 Augusztus 28)

11


----------



## stsr (2010 Augusztus 28)

19


----------



## susy78 (2010 Augusztus 28)

12


----------



## stsr (2010 Augusztus 28)

done


----------



## susy78 (2010 Augusztus 28)

13


----------



## susy78 (2010 Augusztus 28)

14


----------



## susy78 (2010 Augusztus 28)

15


----------



## susy78 (2010 Augusztus 28)

16


----------



## susy78 (2010 Augusztus 28)

17


----------



## susy78 (2010 Augusztus 28)

18


----------



## susy78 (2010 Augusztus 28)

19


----------



## susy78 (2010 Augusztus 28)

20


----------



## valentine41 (2010 Augusztus 28)

kiss


----------



## susy78 (2010 Augusztus 28)

1


----------



## susy78 (2010 Augusztus 28)

hello


----------



## susy78 (2010 Augusztus 28)

üdv


----------



## susy78 (2010 Augusztus 28)

3


----------



## susy78 (2010 Augusztus 28)

4


----------



## susy78 (2010 Augusztus 28)

5


----------



## susy78 (2010 Augusztus 28)

6:55:


----------



## valentine41 (2010 Augusztus 28)

merci beaucoup


----------



## susy78 (2010 Augusztus 28)

7:4:


----------



## susy78 (2010 Augusztus 28)

8


----------



## susy78 (2010 Augusztus 28)

9


----------



## susy78 (2010 Augusztus 28)

10


----------



## susy78 (2010 Augusztus 28)

11


----------



## susy78 (2010 Augusztus 28)

12


----------



## susy78 (2010 Augusztus 28)

13


----------



## susy78 (2010 Augusztus 28)

14


----------



## susy78 (2010 Augusztus 28)

15:!:


----------



## susy78 (2010 Augusztus 28)

16:11:


----------



## susy78 (2010 Augusztus 28)

17


----------



## susy78 (2010 Augusztus 28)

18 :6:


----------



## susy78 (2010 Augusztus 28)

19 kiss


----------



## susy78 (2010 Augusztus 28)

20 :twisted:


----------



## valentine41 (2010 Augusztus 28)

merci beaucoup


----------



## valentine41 (2010 Augusztus 28)

20 messages pas evident


----------



## valentine41 (2010 Augusztus 28)

bonjour de la france


----------



## valentine41 (2010 Augusztus 28)

merci a votre equipe


----------



## valentine41 (2010 Augusztus 28)

bravo a l'administratice


----------



## valentine41 (2010 Augusztus 28)

joli modele


----------



## valentine41 (2010 Augusztus 28)

salut a toutes


----------



## lendvaizoli (2010 Augusztus 28)

*tuti*

Sziasztok tuti az oldal.


----------



## valentine41 (2010 Augusztus 28)

je vous ai mis des sites plein de jolies choses a faire


----------



## valentine41 (2010 Augusztus 28)

j'aurai voulu vous mettre des images de mon pays mais je ne peux
pas


----------



## valentine41 (2010 Augusztus 28)

j'aime beaucoup les broderies de lanarte varvaco


----------



## valentine41 (2010 Augusztus 28)

je suis fan aussi de tout ce qui est compliqué


----------



## valentine41 (2010 Augusztus 28)

en france nous avons de tres bon créateur


----------



## valentine41 (2010 Augusztus 28)

il et 14h44 chez moi


----------



## lendvaizoli (2010 Augusztus 28)

*pff*

sziasztok


----------



## lendvaizoli (2010 Augusztus 28)

miért


----------



## lendvaizoli (2010 Augusztus 28)

kell


----------



## lendvaizoli (2010 Augusztus 28)

húsz


----------



## lendvaizoli (2010 Augusztus 28)

hozzászólás


----------



## lendvaizoli (2010 Augusztus 28)

nem


----------



## lendvaizoli (2010 Augusztus 28)

értem


----------



## lendvaizoli (2010 Augusztus 28)

bocsi


----------



## lendvaizoli (2010 Augusztus 28)

hogy


----------



## lendvaizoli (2010 Augusztus 28)

ilyen


----------



## lendvaizoli (2010 Augusztus 28)

hülyeséggel


----------



## lendvaizoli (2010 Augusztus 28)

zavarok


----------



## lendvaizoli (2010 Augusztus 28)

de


----------



## lendvaizoli (2010 Augusztus 28)

ezek


----------



## lendvaizoli (2010 Augusztus 28)

nélkül


----------



## lendvaizoli (2010 Augusztus 28)

nemlehet


----------



## lendvaizoli (2010 Augusztus 28)

letölteni


----------



## trimi2003 (2010 Augusztus 28)

1


----------



## trimi2003 (2010 Augusztus 28)

2


----------



## trimi2003 (2010 Augusztus 28)

3


----------



## trimi2003 (2010 Augusztus 28)

4


----------



## trimi2003 (2010 Augusztus 28)

5


----------



## trimi2003 (2010 Augusztus 28)

6


----------



## trimi2003 (2010 Augusztus 28)

7


----------



## trimi2003 (2010 Augusztus 28)

8


----------



## trimi2003 (2010 Augusztus 28)

9


----------



## trimi2003 (2010 Augusztus 28)

10


----------



## trimi2003 (2010 Augusztus 28)

11


----------



## trimi2003 (2010 Augusztus 28)

12


----------



## trimi2003 (2010 Augusztus 28)

13


----------



## fati0813 (2010 Augusztus 28)

Sziasztok!


----------



## trimi2003 (2010 Augusztus 28)

14


----------



## trimi2003 (2010 Augusztus 28)

15


----------



## fati0813 (2010 Augusztus 28)

Van ez így...


----------



## trimi2003 (2010 Augusztus 28)

16


----------



## trimi2003 (2010 Augusztus 28)

17


----------



## trimi2003 (2010 Augusztus 28)

18


----------



## trimi2003 (2010 Augusztus 28)

19


----------



## trimi2003 (2010 Augusztus 28)

20


----------



## fati0813 (2010 Augusztus 28)

sziasztok


----------



## fati0813 (2010 Augusztus 28)

4


----------



## fati0813 (2010 Augusztus 28)

5


----------



## fati0813 (2010 Augusztus 28)

6


----------



## fati0813 (2010 Augusztus 28)

7


----------



## fati0813 (2010 Augusztus 28)

8


----------



## fati0813 (2010 Augusztus 28)

9


----------



## Peterzon99 (2010 Augusztus 28)

1.


----------



## Peterzon99 (2010 Augusztus 28)

2


----------



## Peterzon99 (2010 Augusztus 28)

3


----------



## Peterzon99 (2010 Augusztus 28)

4


----------



## Peterzon99 (2010 Augusztus 28)

5


----------



## Peterzon99 (2010 Augusztus 28)

6


----------



## Peterzon99 (2010 Augusztus 28)

7


----------



## Peterzon99 (2010 Augusztus 28)

8


----------



## Peterzon99 (2010 Augusztus 28)

9


----------



## Peterzon99 (2010 Augusztus 28)

10


----------



## Peterzon99 (2010 Augusztus 28)

11


----------



## Peterzon99 (2010 Augusztus 28)

12


----------



## Peterzon99 (2010 Augusztus 28)

13


----------



## Peterzon99 (2010 Augusztus 28)

14


----------



## Peterzon99 (2010 Augusztus 28)

15


----------



## Peterzon99 (2010 Augusztus 28)

16


----------



## Peterzon99 (2010 Augusztus 28)

17


----------



## Peterzon99 (2010 Augusztus 28)

18


----------



## Peterzon99 (2010 Augusztus 28)

19


----------



## Mazsolinda89 (2010 Augusztus 28)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Peterzon99 (2010 Augusztus 28)

20


----------



## Mazsolinda89 (2010 Augusztus 28)

2


----------



## Peterzon99 (2010 Augusztus 28)

21


----------



## Mazsolinda89 (2010 Augusztus 28)

3


----------



## Mazsolinda89 (2010 Augusztus 28)

4


----------



## Mazsolinda89 (2010 Augusztus 28)

5


----------



## Mazsolinda89 (2010 Augusztus 28)

6


----------



## Mazsolinda89 (2010 Augusztus 28)

7


----------



## Mazsolinda89 (2010 Augusztus 28)

8


----------



## Mazsolinda89 (2010 Augusztus 28)

9


----------



## Mazsolinda89 (2010 Augusztus 28)

10


----------



## Mazsolinda89 (2010 Augusztus 28)

11


----------



## Mazsolinda89 (2010 Augusztus 28)

12


----------



## Mazsolinda89 (2010 Augusztus 28)

13


----------



## Mazsolinda89 (2010 Augusztus 28)

14


----------



## Mazsolinda89 (2010 Augusztus 28)

15


----------



## Mazsolinda89 (2010 Augusztus 28)

16


----------



## Mazsolinda89 (2010 Augusztus 28)

17


----------



## Mazsolinda89 (2010 Augusztus 28)

18


----------



## Mazsolinda89 (2010 Augusztus 28)

19


----------



## Mazsolinda89 (2010 Augusztus 28)

20


----------



## Mazsolinda89 (2010 Augusztus 28)

21


----------



## an0nymus (2010 Augusztus 28)

Üdv Mindenkinek!


----------



## an0nymus (2010 Augusztus 28)

Van itt valaki?


----------



## an0nymus (2010 Augusztus 28)

Vagy csak én vagyok?


----------



## an0nymus (2010 Augusztus 28)

Itt valóban mindenki Kanadából ír?


----------



## an0nymus (2010 Augusztus 28)

Olyan mint egy számháború


----------



## an0nymus (2010 Augusztus 28)

Se szöveg, se tartalom?


----------



## an0nymus (2010 Augusztus 28)

Lehet nekem is ezt kellene tennem.


----------



## an0nymus (2010 Augusztus 28)

Találtam fenn több érdekes dolgot, most az Istenemberek című könyv keltette fel a figyelmemet.


----------



## an0nymus (2010 Augusztus 28)

Olvasta valaki?


----------



## an0nymus (2010 Augusztus 28)

Én már régen.


----------



## an0nymus (2010 Augusztus 28)

Jó ideig ez volt az egyik kedvenc könyvem.


----------



## an0nymus (2010 Augusztus 28)

Lassan már hozzá is juthatok.


----------



## an0nymus (2010 Augusztus 28)

Nekem is vannak feltölteni való dolgaim.


----------



## an0nymus (2010 Augusztus 28)

Főleg Sony x1-re progik


----------



## an0nymus (2010 Augusztus 28)

Némelyiket sokat kellett keresgélni.


----------



## an0nymus (2010 Augusztus 28)

Lehet nyitok neki egy fórumot, remélem más is használ hasonló wm6-os telcsit


----------



## an0nymus (2010 Augusztus 28)

Könyvből újat sztem nem tudok feltölteni.


----------



## an0nymus (2010 Augusztus 28)

Kicsit furcsa magammal beszélgetni.


----------



## an0nymus (2010 Augusztus 28)

Bár ennek is van jó oldala, nem vágnak közbe.


----------



## an0nymus (2010 Augusztus 28)

No de nem taglalom tovább a semmit, átadom a terepet.


----------



## nikam (2010 Augusztus 28)

Sziasztok!


----------



## an0nymus (2010 Augusztus 28)

Szia


----------



## nikam (2010 Augusztus 28)

Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
Itt a lehetoseg:wink:



Köszi!


----------



## nikam (2010 Augusztus 28)

3


----------



## nikam (2010 Augusztus 28)

Nagyon jó ez az oldal!


----------



## nikam (2010 Augusztus 28)

Érik a ropogós cseresznye


----------



## nikam (2010 Augusztus 28)

6


----------



## szaborsika (2010 Augusztus 28)

Remek, akkor beköszönök


----------



## nikam (2010 Augusztus 28)

Egy kis versike:


----------



## nikam (2010 Augusztus 28)

Nézd csak azt a kicsi fát


----------



## nikam (2010 Augusztus 28)

Rügyet robbant minden ág


----------



## nikam (2010 Augusztus 28)

Én is ág


----------



## nikam (2010 Augusztus 28)

Te is ág


----------



## nikam (2010 Augusztus 28)

Kivirágzik a világ


----------



## nikam (2010 Augusztus 28)

7


----------



## nikam (2010 Augusztus 28)

kamilla


----------



## szaborsika (2010 Augusztus 28)

Tetszetős receptek!


----------



## berner (2010 Augusztus 28)

hello


----------



## berner (2010 Augusztus 28)

az


----------



## berner (2010 Augusztus 28)

egyik


----------



## berner (2010 Augusztus 28)

hobbim


----------



## berner (2010 Augusztus 28)

hogy


----------



## berner (2010 Augusztus 28)

zenét


----------



## berner (2010 Augusztus 28)

töltök


----------



## nikam (2010 Augusztus 28)

Abc


----------



## szaborsika (2010 Augusztus 28)

Számomra a sziget marad az örök szerelem


----------



## berner (2010 Augusztus 28)

le


----------



## berner (2010 Augusztus 28)

amihez


----------



## berner (2010 Augusztus 28)

itt


----------



## berner (2010 Augusztus 28)

20


----------



## nikam (2010 Augusztus 28)

Szép napot mindenkinek!


----------



## berner (2010 Augusztus 28)

hozzászólást


----------



## Kati48 (2010 Augusztus 28)

1


----------



## berner (2010 Augusztus 28)

kell


----------



## Kati48 (2010 Augusztus 28)

2


----------



## berner (2010 Augusztus 28)

írni


----------



## Kati48 (2010 Augusztus 28)

3


----------



## berner (2010 Augusztus 28)

ha


----------



## berner (2010 Augusztus 28)

ez


----------



## Kati48 (2010 Augusztus 28)

4


----------



## berner (2010 Augusztus 28)

meglesz


----------



## Kati48 (2010 Augusztus 28)

5


----------



## berner (2010 Augusztus 28)

akkor


----------



## berner (2010 Augusztus 28)

talán


----------



## szaborsika (2010 Augusztus 28)

Habostorta. Olyan is volt...


----------



## berner (2010 Augusztus 28)

keresgélhetek


----------



## Kati48 (2010 Augusztus 28)

6


----------



## Kati48 (2010 Augusztus 28)

7


----------



## Kati48 (2010 Augusztus 28)

8


----------



## nikam (2010 Augusztus 28)

tizenhét


----------



## nikam (2010 Augusztus 28)

18


----------



## Kati48 (2010 Augusztus 28)

10


----------



## nikam (2010 Augusztus 28)

tizenkilenc


----------



## nikam (2010 Augusztus 28)

utolsó


----------



## Kati48 (2010 Augusztus 28)

11


----------



## nikam (2010 Augusztus 28)

és még egy ráadás


----------



## szaborsika (2010 Augusztus 28)

Kamelot <3


----------



## Kati48 (2010 Augusztus 28)

12


----------



## Kati48 (2010 Augusztus 28)

13


----------



## szaborsika (2010 Augusztus 28)

Ezt én is imádtam


----------



## Kati48 (2010 Augusztus 28)

14


----------



## Kati48 (2010 Augusztus 28)

15


----------



## Kati48 (2010 Augusztus 28)

16


----------



## Kati48 (2010 Augusztus 28)

17


----------



## Kati48 (2010 Augusztus 28)

18


----------



## Kati48 (2010 Augusztus 28)

19


----------



## Kati48 (2010 Augusztus 28)

20


----------



## Kati48 (2010 Augusztus 28)

21


----------



## Kati48 (2010 Augusztus 28)

22


----------



## szaborsika (2010 Augusztus 28)

Jó a téma. Néha jól esik kicsit nosztalgiázni


----------



## Kati48 (2010 Augusztus 28)

értelmes


----------



## Kati48 (2010 Augusztus 28)

jaj


----------



## Kati48 (2010 Augusztus 28)

juj


----------



## Kati48 (2010 Augusztus 28)

köszönöm


----------



## Kati48 (2010 Augusztus 28)

k9


----------



## ubv (2010 Augusztus 28)

Számolást tanulunk???


----------



## ubv (2010 Augusztus 28)

Hmmm... miért nem jelenik meg?


----------



## ubv (2010 Augusztus 28)

Á végre, másodszorra sikerült...


----------



## Kati48 (2010 Augusztus 28)

szóra


----------



## Kati48 (2010 Augusztus 28)

1


----------



## ubv (2010 Augusztus 28)

Azt írja, hogy "üzenet:3", de az elsőt nem látom


----------



## Kati48 (2010 Augusztus 28)

2 jaj


----------



## ubv (2010 Augusztus 28)

Végülis mindegy


----------



## Kati48 (2010 Augusztus 28)

3 jaj


----------



## Kati48 (2010 Augusztus 28)

4 jaj


----------



## ubv (2010 Augusztus 28)

Most látom az első post-omat


----------



## Kati48 (2010 Augusztus 28)

hozzászólás kell


----------



## ubv (2010 Augusztus 28)

Na most látom az első post-omat...


----------



## ubv (2010 Augusztus 28)

Az előbbire azt modta hogy nem ment el, de mégis...


----------



## Kati48 (2010 Augusztus 28)

Miért nem enged letölteni, brrr....


----------



## ubv (2010 Augusztus 28)

Nem teljesen értem ennek a 20 hozzászólásos korlátnak a lényegét...


----------



## ubv (2010 Augusztus 28)

Van, aki érti?


----------



## Kati48 (2010 Augusztus 28)

Miért nem enged letölteni, brrr....2


----------



## Kati48 (2010 Augusztus 28)

Nem enged letölteni, Miért brrr....


----------



## Kati48 (2010 Augusztus 28)

Letölteni nem enged, Miért brrr....


----------



## ubv (2010 Augusztus 28)

Kati48, megvan a 20 hozzászólás és mégse megy a letöltés???


----------



## Kati48 (2010 Augusztus 28)

Miért letölteni nem enged, brrr....


----------



## ubv (2010 Augusztus 28)

Ha nem megy, akkor lehet hogy én se töröm magam...


----------



## Kati48 (2010 Augusztus 28)

brrr


----------



## Kati48 (2010 Augusztus 28)

brrr...


----------



## Kati48 (2010 Augusztus 28)

hát ez így miért


----------



## ubv (2010 Augusztus 28)

már csak 7 kell a húszhoz


----------



## ubv (2010 Augusztus 28)

...már ha van értelme


----------



## Kati48 (2010 Augusztus 28)

hát ez így nem jó


----------



## ubv (2010 Augusztus 28)

és persze a két napot kell kivárni


----------



## geog (2010 Augusztus 28)

szeretnék letölteni


----------



## geog (2010 Augusztus 28)

de még kell


----------



## ubv (2010 Augusztus 28)

...egyetlen letöltésért...


----------



## ubv (2010 Augusztus 28)

akkor visszaszámlálás indul


----------



## ubv (2010 Augusztus 28)

három (de utálom)


----------



## geog (2010 Augusztus 28)

pár hozzászólás


----------



## ubv (2010 Augusztus 28)

kettő


----------



## ubv (2010 Augusztus 28)

egy(ben az utolsó  )


----------



## geog (2010 Augusztus 28)

akkor legyen


----------



## ubv (2010 Augusztus 28)

...hát akkor két nap múlva ugyanitt


----------



## geog (2010 Augusztus 28)

egyszer volt


----------



## geog (2010 Augusztus 28)

hol nem volt


----------



## geog (2010 Augusztus 28)

volt egyszer


----------



## geog (2010 Augusztus 28)

egy kisdömper


----------



## geog (2010 Augusztus 28)

áhh, ehhez most nincs kedvem


----------



## Beamedro (2010 Augusztus 28)

*hali*

husz hozzaszolas gyujtes


----------



## Beamedro (2010 Augusztus 28)

*elso*

elso


----------



## Beamedro (2010 Augusztus 28)

masodik


----------



## Beamedro (2010 Augusztus 28)

harmadik


----------



## Beamedro (2010 Augusztus 28)

negyedii


----------



## Beamedro (2010 Augusztus 28)

otodik


----------



## Beamedro (2010 Augusztus 28)

hatodik


----------



## Beamedro (2010 Augusztus 28)

hetedik


----------



## Beamedro (2010 Augusztus 28)

nyolcadik


----------



## Beamedro (2010 Augusztus 28)

kilencedik


----------



## Beamedro (2010 Augusztus 28)

1ö


----------



## laczkovics (2010 Augusztus 28)

Köszönöm a lehetőséget!


----------



## Beamedro (2010 Augusztus 28)

11


----------



## Beamedro (2010 Augusztus 28)

12


----------



## laczkovics (2010 Augusztus 28)

Az első a kezdet...


----------



## Beamedro (2010 Augusztus 28)

13


----------



## laczkovics (2010 Augusztus 28)

A második, hogy legyen mihez hasonlítani


----------



## laczkovics (2010 Augusztus 28)

A harmadik hogy legyen valaki középen


----------



## Beamedro (2010 Augusztus 28)

14


----------



## laczkovics (2010 Augusztus 28)

A negyedik mert új születik


----------



## laczkovics (2010 Augusztus 28)

Az ötödik mert ennyi az ujj egy kézen


----------



## Beamedro (2010 Augusztus 28)

15


----------



## laczkovics (2010 Augusztus 28)

A hatodik, mert láttam hatalmát


----------



## Beamedro (2010 Augusztus 28)

16


----------



## laczkovics (2010 Augusztus 28)

A hetedik te magad légy


----------



## Beamedro (2010 Augusztus 28)

17


----------



## laczkovics (2010 Augusztus 28)

nekem is csak nyolc a nyolc


----------



## Beamedro (2010 Augusztus 28)

18


----------



## Beamedro (2010 Augusztus 28)

19


----------



## laczkovics (2010 Augusztus 28)

a kilencek elhivatottak


----------



## Beamedro (2010 Augusztus 28)

2ö vegre, itt a vege, letolthetek vegre


----------



## laczkovics (2010 Augusztus 28)

tíz mert egy és nulla


----------



## laczkovics (2010 Augusztus 28)

átállok számokra, lassú ez a szerver


----------



## Miss Mókuska (2010 Augusztus 28)

Üdv mindenkinek!!!!


----------



## laczkovics (2010 Augusztus 28)

10


----------



## --lac (2010 Augusztus 28)

kösz


----------



## laczkovics (2010 Augusztus 28)

11


----------



## laczkovics (2010 Augusztus 28)

12


----------



## --lac (2010 Augusztus 28)

kösz2


----------



## laczkovics (2010 Augusztus 28)

13


----------



## laczkovics (2010 Augusztus 28)

14


----------



## laczkovics (2010 Augusztus 28)

15


----------



## laczkovics (2010 Augusztus 28)

16


----------



## --lac (2010 Augusztus 28)

kösz3


----------



## --lac (2010 Augusztus 28)

kösz4


----------



## Pharao84 (2010 Augusztus 28)

Ez tetszik nagyon.


----------



## laczkovics (2010 Augusztus 28)

És már csak 1


----------



## --lac (2010 Augusztus 28)

5


----------



## laczkovics (2010 Augusztus 28)

Köszönet!
Nagy köszönet!


----------



## --lac (2010 Augusztus 28)

6


----------



## --lac (2010 Augusztus 28)

7


----------



## --lac (2010 Augusztus 28)

8


----------



## --lac (2010 Augusztus 28)

9


----------



## --lac (2010 Augusztus 28)

10


----------



## --lac (2010 Augusztus 28)

11


----------



## --lac (2010 Augusztus 28)

12


----------



## --lac (2010 Augusztus 28)

13


----------



## --lac (2010 Augusztus 28)

14


----------



## --lac (2010 Augusztus 28)

15


----------



## --lac (2010 Augusztus 28)

16


----------



## --lac (2010 Augusztus 28)

17


----------



## --lac (2010 Augusztus 28)

18


----------



## --lac (2010 Augusztus 28)

19


----------



## --lac (2010 Augusztus 28)

20


----------



## --lac (2010 Augusztus 28)

köszönöm a lehetőséget!


----------



## laczkovics (2010 Augusztus 28)

na még 1 legyen


----------



## laczkovics (2010 Augusztus 28)

1


----------



## laczkovics (2010 Augusztus 28)

2


----------



## laczkovics (2010 Augusztus 28)

3


----------



## laczkovics (2010 Augusztus 28)

4


----------



## Miss Mókuska (2010 Augusztus 28)

)


----------



## laczkovics (2010 Augusztus 28)

5


----------



## Miss Mókuska (2010 Augusztus 28)

18


----------



## Miss Mókuska (2010 Augusztus 28)

19


----------



## Miss Mókuska (2010 Augusztus 28)

20


----------



## Miss Mókuska (2010 Augusztus 28)

:d:d:d:d


----------



## Miss Mókuska (2010 Augusztus 28)

:d:d:d


----------



## Miss Mókuska (2010 Augusztus 28)

:d


----------



## Pharao84 (2010 Augusztus 28)

köszike


----------



## Pharao84 (2010 Augusztus 28)

5


----------



## Pharao84 (2010 Augusztus 28)

6


----------



## gmiller77 (2010 Augusztus 28)

*20-at*

Én is szeretnék húszat összegyűjteni.


----------



## gmiller77 (2010 Augusztus 28)

*19*

19


----------



## gmiller77 (2010 Augusztus 28)

*18*

18


----------



## Pharao84 (2010 Augusztus 28)

20-at akarok én is!


----------



## gmiller77 (2010 Augusztus 28)

*17*

17


----------



## gmiller77 (2010 Augusztus 28)

*16*

16


----------



## gmiller77 (2010 Augusztus 28)

*15*

15


----------



## gmiller77 (2010 Augusztus 28)

*14*

14


----------



## gmiller77 (2010 Augusztus 28)

*13*

13


----------



## gmiller77 (2010 Augusztus 28)

*12*

12


----------



## gmiller77 (2010 Augusztus 28)

*11*

11


----------



## gmiller77 (2010 Augusztus 28)

*10*

10


----------



## gmiller77 (2010 Augusztus 28)

*9*

9


----------



## gmiller77 (2010 Augusztus 28)

*8*

8


----------



## gmiller77 (2010 Augusztus 28)

*7*

7


----------



## gmiller77 (2010 Augusztus 28)

*6*

6


----------



## gmiller77 (2010 Augusztus 28)

*5*

5


----------



## gmiller77 (2010 Augusztus 28)

*4*

4


----------



## gmiller77 (2010 Augusztus 28)

*3*

3


----------



## gmiller77 (2010 Augusztus 28)

*2*

2


----------



## gmiller77 (2010 Augusztus 28)

*1*

1


----------



## baffy (2010 Augusztus 28)

*xxxx*



melitta írta:


> aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


:444:


----------



## cradock (2010 Augusztus 28)

Akkor gyorsan


----------



## cradock (2010 Augusztus 28)

És újra


----------



## cradock (2010 Augusztus 28)

Ismét


----------



## cradock (2010 Augusztus 28)

Csak összejön


----------



## cradock (2010 Augusztus 28)

egyszer


----------



## cradock (2010 Augusztus 28)

Azt


----------



## cradock (2010 Augusztus 28)

hiszem


----------



## cradock (2010 Augusztus 28)

mára


----------



## cradock (2010 Augusztus 28)

elég


----------



## cradock (2010 Augusztus 28)

is


----------



## cradock (2010 Augusztus 28)

volt


----------



## jackhools (2010 Augusztus 28)

Sziasztok!


----------



## jackhools (2010 Augusztus 28)

Szeretném összeszedni


----------



## jackhools (2010 Augusztus 28)

a 20 darab


----------



## jackhools (2010 Augusztus 28)

hozzászólást


----------



## jackhools (2010 Augusztus 28)

ezért


----------



## jackhools (2010 Augusztus 28)

kénytelen


----------



## jackhools (2010 Augusztus 28)

vagyok


----------



## Tiffany13 (2010 Augusztus 28)

szia! 
nem ertem, en mar osszegyujtottem 20 hozzaszolast es megsem engedi hogy bizyonos programokat hasznaljak. hogy lehetseges ez?


----------



## jackhools (2010 Augusztus 28)

egyenként


----------



## jackhools (2010 Augusztus 28)

beírni


----------



## jackhools (2010 Augusztus 28)

a


----------



## jackhools (2010 Augusztus 28)

szavakat!


----------



## jackhools (2010 Augusztus 28)

Nagyon


----------



## jackhools (2010 Augusztus 28)

megtetszett


----------



## jackhools (2010 Augusztus 28)

Kanada


----------



## jackhools (2010 Augusztus 28)

ezért


----------



## jackhools (2010 Augusztus 28)

is


----------



## jackhools (2010 Augusztus 28)

regisztráltam


----------



## jackhools (2010 Augusztus 28)

az


----------



## jackhools (2010 Augusztus 28)

oldalra!


----------



## jackhools (2010 Augusztus 28)

Szeretnék kijutni Kanadába dolgozni,majd később állampolgárságot is szerezni!


----------



## jackhools (2010 Augusztus 28)

Tudom,hogy nagyon nehéz dolog,de ha nem próbálom meg,talán egész életemben bánni fogom a dolgot....


----------



## jackhools (2010 Augusztus 28)

Elnézést kérek mindenkitől,akit untattam! Szép estét mindenkinek!


----------



## majmoca89 (2010 Augusztus 28)

*jó*

nagyon jó ez az oldal


----------



## kisherceg16 (2010 Augusztus 28)

1


----------



## kisherceg16 (2010 Augusztus 28)

2


----------



## kisherceg16 (2010 Augusztus 28)

3


----------



## kisherceg16 (2010 Augusztus 28)

4


----------



## kisherceg16 (2010 Augusztus 28)

5


----------



## kisherceg16 (2010 Augusztus 28)

6


----------



## kisherceg16 (2010 Augusztus 28)

7


----------



## kisherceg16 (2010 Augusztus 28)

8


----------



## kisherceg16 (2010 Augusztus 28)

9


----------



## kisherceg16 (2010 Augusztus 28)

10


----------



## kisherceg16 (2010 Augusztus 28)

11


----------



## kisherceg16 (2010 Augusztus 28)

12


----------



## rocca (2010 Augusztus 28)

*8*

8


----------



## kisherceg16 (2010 Augusztus 28)

13


----------



## kisherceg16 (2010 Augusztus 28)

14


----------



## rocca (2010 Augusztus 28)

*4*

sőt csak 4


----------



## kisherceg16 (2010 Augusztus 28)

15


----------



## rocca (2010 Augusztus 28)

*3*

3


----------



## kisherceg16 (2010 Augusztus 28)

16


----------



## rocca (2010 Augusztus 28)

*2*

csak 2


----------



## kisherceg16 (2010 Augusztus 28)

17


----------



## rocca (2010 Augusztus 28)

*1*

1


----------



## kisherceg16 (2010 Augusztus 28)

18


----------



## rocca (2010 Augusztus 28)

ennyi


----------



## kisherceg16 (2010 Augusztus 28)

19


----------



## kisherceg16 (2010 Augusztus 28)

kösz


----------



## fabiga (2010 Augusztus 28)

üdvözlet!
itt ugye nem csak kanadai magyarok vannak?!


----------



## fabiga (2010 Augusztus 28)

ja és miért van ez a rendszer, ha így össze lehet könnyen szedni?


----------



## fabiga (2010 Augusztus 28)

3


----------



## fabiga (2010 Augusztus 28)

4


----------



## fabiga (2010 Augusztus 28)

4,5


----------



## fabiga (2010 Augusztus 28)

6


----------



## fabiga (2010 Augusztus 28)

8


----------



## fabiga (2010 Augusztus 28)

9


----------



## rocca (2010 Augusztus 28)

kössz a segítséget


----------



## fabiga (2010 Augusztus 28)

10


----------



## fabiga (2010 Augusztus 28)

11


----------



## fabiga (2010 Augusztus 28)

8


----------



## fabiga (2010 Augusztus 28)

7


----------



## fabiga (2010 Augusztus 28)

6


----------



## flysly (2010 Augusztus 28)

*Hozzászólás*

Ezennel hozzászóltam.


----------



## flysly (2010 Augusztus 28)

Most gyorsan szóltam hozzá


----------



## fabiga (2010 Augusztus 28)

5


----------



## fabiga (2010 Augusztus 28)

4


----------



## fabiga (2010 Augusztus 28)

dobogó alsó foka


----------



## fabiga (2010 Augusztus 28)

középső


----------



## fabiga (2010 Augusztus 28)

jaj még 3 kell


----------



## fabiga (2010 Augusztus 28)

már csak kett


----------



## fabiga (2010 Augusztus 28)

ő


----------



## fabiga (2010 Augusztus 28)

bent vagyok! Ez egy +1-es hozzászólás!


----------



## flysly (2010 Augusztus 28)

Most hűdegyorsan...


----------



## flysly (2010 Augusztus 28)

na még17


----------



## flysly (2010 Augusztus 28)

A fán a levelek


----------



## flysly (2010 Augusztus 28)

lassan lengenek.


----------



## flysly (2010 Augusztus 28)

Már mind görbe, sárga


----------



## flysly (2010 Augusztus 28)

s konnyadt, puha.


----------



## flysly (2010 Augusztus 28)

Egy hallgatag madár


----------



## flysly (2010 Augusztus 28)

köztük föl-le jár,


----------



## flysly (2010 Augusztus 28)

mintha kalitkája


----------



## carlo33 (2010 Augusztus 28)

nagyon tetszik az oldal...., remélem hamarosan meglesz a 20 hozzászólásom...alig várom


----------



## flysly (2010 Augusztus 28)

volna a fa.


----------



## carlo33 (2010 Augusztus 28)

szeretnék


----------



## carlo33 (2010 Augusztus 28)

én is


----------



## flysly (2010 Augusztus 28)

Igy csinál lelkem is.


----------



## carlo33 (2010 Augusztus 28)

stílusokat


----------



## flysly (2010 Augusztus 28)

Jár-kel bennem is,


----------



## carlo33 (2010 Augusztus 28)

letölteni,úgyhogy


----------



## carlo33 (2010 Augusztus 28)

elnézést


----------



## flysly (2010 Augusztus 28)

ágról-ágra lépked


----------



## carlo33 (2010 Augusztus 28)

kérek


----------



## carlo33 (2010 Augusztus 28)

mindenkitől akit


----------



## carlo33 (2010 Augusztus 28)

zavarok


----------



## carlo33 (2010 Augusztus 28)

az írogatásommal


----------



## flysly (2010 Augusztus 28)

egy némaság.


----------



## carlo33 (2010 Augusztus 28)

már csak


----------



## flysly (2010 Augusztus 28)

Szállhatnék - nem merek.


----------



## carlo33 (2010 Augusztus 28)

9 hozzászólás


----------



## carlo33 (2010 Augusztus 28)

és elérem


----------



## carlo33 (2010 Augusztus 28)

7


----------



## carlo33 (2010 Augusztus 28)

6


----------



## flysly (2010 Augusztus 28)

Meghajlik, remeg


----------



## carlo33 (2010 Augusztus 28)

5


----------



## carlo33 (2010 Augusztus 28)

4


----------



## carlo33 (2010 Augusztus 28)

3


----------



## flysly (2010 Augusztus 28)

a gally, vár és lépked


----------



## carlo33 (2010 Augusztus 28)

2


----------



## carlo33 (2010 Augusztus 28)

1


----------



## carlo33 (2010 Augusztus 28)

köszönöm a türelmet


----------



## flysly (2010 Augusztus 28)

a némaság.


----------



## flysly (2010 Augusztus 28)

József Attila

A fán a levelek...
1934. szeptember


----------



## carlo33 (2010 Augusztus 28)

*nem értem*

miért nem tölthetek le?megvannak a feltételek


----------



## carlo33 (2010 Augusztus 28)

**

sziasztok,nem tudok tölteni pedig megvan a 20 hozzászólás


----------



## carlo33 (2010 Augusztus 28)

segítséééééég((, 20 hozzászólás és mégse megy semmi


----------



## KrisztianG (2010 Augusztus 28)

hello1


----------



## KrisztianG (2010 Augusztus 28)

most akkor nem elég a 20 hozzászólás?


----------



## mikszi (2010 Augusztus 29)

köszi


----------



## mikszi (2010 Augusztus 29)




----------



## mikszi (2010 Augusztus 29)

thank you


----------



## mikszi (2010 Augusztus 29)

1


----------



## KrisztianG (2010 Augusztus 29)




----------



## KrisztianG (2010 Augusztus 29)

vasárnap


----------



## KrisztianG (2010 Augusztus 29)

hello2


----------



## kikka73 (2010 Augusztus 29)

Hello Melitta!


----------



## KrisztianG (2010 Augusztus 29)

hello3


----------



## kikka73 (2010 Augusztus 29)

Ebböl hogy lesz 20 hsz?


----------



## KrisztianG (2010 Augusztus 29)

haho


----------



## kikka73 (2010 Augusztus 29)

Ja


----------



## KrisztianG (2010 Augusztus 29)

kíváncsi vagyok, hogy mi lesz a 20. hozzászólás után


----------



## kikka73 (2010 Augusztus 29)

Hi1


----------



## kikka73 (2010 Augusztus 29)

Hi2


----------



## KrisztianG (2010 Augusztus 29)

10.


----------



## kikka73 (2010 Augusztus 29)

A 20 másodperc így legalább letelik


----------



## KrisztianG (2010 Augusztus 29)

11.


----------



## kikka73 (2010 Augusztus 29)

Na de HI4


----------



## KrisztianG (2010 Augusztus 29)

12.


----------



## kikka73 (2010 Augusztus 29)

Hi5


----------



## KrisztianG (2010 Augusztus 29)

13.


----------



## kikka73 (2010 Augusztus 29)

Hi6


----------



## KrisztianG (2010 Augusztus 29)

14.


----------



## kikka73 (2010 Augusztus 29)

Hi7


----------



## KrisztianG (2010 Augusztus 29)

15.


----------



## kikka73 (2010 Augusztus 29)

Hi8


----------



## KrisztianG (2010 Augusztus 29)

16.


----------



## kikka73 (2010 Augusztus 29)

Nekem elég a 10 is mert már írtam ide-oda


----------



## KrisztianG (2010 Augusztus 29)

17.


----------



## kikka73 (2010 Augusztus 29)

és HI10


----------



## KrisztianG (2010 Augusztus 29)

jó neked


----------



## KrisztianG (2010 Augusztus 29)

19.


----------



## KrisztianG (2010 Augusztus 29)

20.


----------



## kikka73 (2010 Augusztus 29)

Még sem elég


----------



## kikka73 (2010 Augusztus 29)

Vagy csak szívatás az egész?


----------



## kikka73 (2010 Augusztus 29)

Hi13


----------



## kikka73 (2010 Augusztus 29)

Hi14


----------



## kikka73 (2010 Augusztus 29)

Hi15


----------



## KrisztianG (2010 Augusztus 29)

hmm, hiába a 20


----------



## kikka73 (2010 Augusztus 29)

Hi16


----------



## kikka73 (2010 Augusztus 29)

Hi17


----------



## kikka73 (2010 Augusztus 29)

Hi18


----------



## kikka73 (2010 Augusztus 29)

Hi19


----------



## kikka73 (2010 Augusztus 29)

Hi20


----------



## kikka73 (2010 Augusztus 29)

Hi21


----------



## tottenhotta (2010 Augusztus 29)

Sziasztok: várom, hogy összegyűljön a 20 hozzászólásom, de valahogy nekem, csak úgy nem megy))


----------



## kikka73 (2010 Augusztus 29)

Köcsögség az egész,mert ha változott volna,akkor az a bizonyos figyelmeztető tábla javítását kéne végre hajtani,vagy ne szívassanak senkit.
Nem egy nagy oldal ez ahoz hogy el legyenek így zárkózva.Szegény kül-magyarokkal is így kibasztak?


----------



## tottenhotta (2010 Augusztus 29)

Eddig nagyon sok kiváló filmet találtam itt, remélem, ha meglesz a 20, még többet nézhetek meg.


----------



## tottenhotta (2010 Augusztus 29)

Köszi mindenkinek, aki feltesz Sellers, Matthau, Peter O Toole filmeket, mert imádom őket.


----------



## tottenhotta (2010 Augusztus 29)

Még 13 hozzászólás kéne a 20-hoz, majd csak összejön


----------



## tottenhotta (2010 Augusztus 29)

Sziasztok


----------



## tottenhotta (2010 Augusztus 29)

Lassan közeledik a 20.


----------



## tottenhotta (2010 Augusztus 29)

21


----------



## tottenhotta (2010 Augusztus 29)

elírtam csak jó lenne


----------



## tottenhotta (2010 Augusztus 29)

a 13 állítólag szerencsétlen szám


----------



## tottenhotta (2010 Augusztus 29)

a 14 már nem az


----------



## tottenhotta (2010 Augusztus 29)

még gyorsan hatot írok


----------



## tottenhotta (2010 Augusztus 29)

Már csak öt kell.


----------



## tottenhotta (2010 Augusztus 29)

Kiváncsi vagyok, mi lesz a huszadik után


----------



## tottenhotta (2010 Augusztus 29)

még 3


----------



## tottenhotta (2010 Augusztus 29)

Már csak kettő


----------



## tottenhotta (2010 Augusztus 29)

úgy látszik, nem a 21 a nyerő


----------



## tottenhotta (2010 Augusztus 29)

Megvan a húsz, remélem sikerül hozzáférnem, amihez eddig nem tudtam


----------



## tottenhotta (2010 Augusztus 29)

Továbbra is az az üzenet, hogy 20 hozzászólás kell
A regisztrációm jóval több, mint két napos.


----------



## tottenhotta (2010 Augusztus 29)

Annyit kérdeznék, ha szabadna, hogy van már húsz hozzászólásom - úgy értelmezem annak számítanak - és mégsem tudok néhány csatolt fájlt elérni. Mi az oka? Esetleg nem jól tettem valamit? Köszi a választ


----------



## 2agno3 (2010 Augusztus 29)

*Gyorsan összeszedem*

Ez a 20 hozzászólás nem kevés


----------



## 2agno3 (2010 Augusztus 29)

Ezt a rendszert felül kellene vizsgálni.


----------



## 2agno3 (2010 Augusztus 29)

Sajnos nem nagyon érdekel senkit, hogy mi folyik itt


----------



## 2agno3 (2010 Augusztus 29)

Ennek nincs semmi értelme.


----------



## 2agno3 (2010 Augusztus 29)

<a href="http://utopiakollegium.org">Utópia Kollégium</a>


----------



## 2agno3 (2010 Augusztus 29)

Ez a rendszer kicsit válogatós!
utopiakollegium.org


----------



## 2agno3 (2010 Augusztus 29)

<a href= "http://utopiakollegium.org">Utópia Kollégium</a>


----------



## 2agno3 (2010 Augusztus 29)

Na most meg mi van?


----------



## 2agno3 (2010 Augusztus 29)

Ez a hála a sok sok hozzászólásért?


----------



## 2agno3 (2010 Augusztus 29)

Keresem a Kis Valentínót!!!


----------



## 2agno3 (2010 Augusztus 29)

A letölthető dolgokat célszerűbb a canadahun rendszerén kívül elhelyezni!


----------



## 2agno3 (2010 Augusztus 29)

Kérem jelentkezzen, aki kanadai magyar!!


----------



## 2agno3 (2010 Augusztus 29)

Munkát, kenyeret!


----------



## 2agno3 (2010 Augusztus 29)

Ez a 20 másodperc és a 20 hozzászólás butaság!


----------



## 2agno3 (2010 Augusztus 29)

Célszerűbb lenne mindenkit hozzáengedni a kincsekhez.


----------



## 2agno3 (2010 Augusztus 29)

Sajnos ez a canadahun, nagy tárhelypazarló.


----------



## 2agno3 (2010 Augusztus 29)

Csinosak a lányok Kanadában?


----------



## 2agno3 (2010 Augusztus 29)

Itt lakik a szomszédban 13 eszkimó önkéntes.


----------



## dozoli (2010 Augusztus 29)

*szia*

Üdvözlet mindenkinek!


----------



## fixxerr (2010 Augusztus 29)

*Koszi*



Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


Koszi


----------



## fixxerr (2010 Augusztus 29)

Melitta írta:


> 1, jelen


Koszi


----------



## fixxerr (2010 Augusztus 29)

imrus írta:


> 2 szia jelen


Koszi


----------



## fixxerr (2010 Augusztus 29)

Melitta írta:


> 7, sziasztokkiss


Koszi


----------



## fixxerr (2010 Augusztus 29)

klne2 írta:


> Üdvözlet Szegedről!


Koszi


----------



## fixxerr (2010 Augusztus 29)

durcy írta:


> *KEDVES MELITTA GRATULÁLOK A 12 000. HOZZÁSZÓLÁSODHOZ *​
> *ÉS MÉG TÖBBSZÖRÖS ENNYIT KIVÁNOK NEKED, MERT AMIG VAGY ADDIG MI IS LEHETÜNK.*kiss​
> 
> 
> ​


Koszi


----------



## fixxerr (2010 Augusztus 29)

rendbonto írta:


> 33333333333333333333333333333333333:!::77:33333333333


Koszi


----------



## fixxerr (2010 Augusztus 29)

rendbonto írta:


> 54454545444444445544444


Koszi


----------



## fixxerr (2010 Augusztus 29)

knapecz.z írta:


> 10 hozzászólás:


Koszi


----------



## fixxerr (2010 Augusztus 29)

potom írta:


> l


Koszi


----------



## fixxerr (2010 Augusztus 29)

trimi2003 írta:


> 5


Koszi


----------



## fixxerr (2010 Augusztus 29)

flysly írta:


> ágról-ágra lépked


Koszi


----------



## fixxerr (2010 Augusztus 29)

tottenhotta írta:


> Kiváncsi vagyok, mi lesz a huszadik után


Koszi


----------



## fixxerr (2010 Augusztus 29)

tottenhotta írta:


> még 3


Koszi


----------



## fixxerr (2010 Augusztus 29)

flysly írta:


> egy némaság.


Koszi


----------



## fixxerr (2010 Augusztus 29)

2agno3 írta:


> Ez a 20 másodperc és a 20 hozzászólás butaság!


igy igaz!


----------



## fixxerr (2010 Augusztus 29)

2agno3 írta:


> Ennek nincs semmi értelme.


igy igaz


----------



## fixxerr (2010 Augusztus 29)

mikszi írta:


> köszi


Koszi


----------



## fixxerr (2010 Augusztus 29)

mikszi írta:


>


Koszi


----------



## fixxerr (2010 Augusztus 29)

mikszi írta:


> 1


Koszi


----------



## fixxerr (2010 Augusztus 29)

KrisztianG írta:


>


Koszi


----------



## seahawky (2010 Augusztus 29)

ez


----------



## seahawky (2010 Augusztus 29)

egy


----------



## seahawky (2010 Augusztus 29)

érdekes


----------



## seahawky (2010 Augusztus 29)

oldal!


----------



## seahawky (2010 Augusztus 29)

1


----------



## piros55 (2010 Augusztus 29)

*Hello Mindenkinek !*


----------



## seahawky (2010 Augusztus 29)

2


----------



## seahawky (2010 Augusztus 29)

üdv mindenkinek!!!


----------



## fati0813 (2010 Augusztus 29)

hello


----------



## fati0813 (2010 Augusztus 29)

11


----------



## fati0813 (2010 Augusztus 29)

12


----------



## fati0813 (2010 Augusztus 29)

13


----------



## fati0813 (2010 Augusztus 29)

14


----------



## fati0813 (2010 Augusztus 29)

15


----------



## fati0813 (2010 Augusztus 29)

16


----------



## fati0813 (2010 Augusztus 29)

17


----------



## fati0813 (2010 Augusztus 29)

18


----------



## fati0813 (2010 Augusztus 29)

19


----------



## fati0813 (2010 Augusztus 29)

20


----------



## fati0813 (2010 Augusztus 29)

köszi


----------



## marcifiu (2010 Augusztus 29)

hozzaszolas1


----------



## marcifiu (2010 Augusztus 29)

2


----------



## marcifiu (2010 Augusztus 29)

3


----------



## marcifiu (2010 Augusztus 29)

4


----------



## marcifiu (2010 Augusztus 29)

5


----------



## marcifiu (2010 Augusztus 29)

6


----------



## marcifiu (2010 Augusztus 29)

7


----------



## marcifiu (2010 Augusztus 29)

8


----------



## Nyenyus (2010 Augusztus 29)




----------



## marcifiu (2010 Augusztus 29)

9


----------



## Nyenyus (2010 Augusztus 29)

Ii


----------



## marcifiu (2010 Augusztus 29)

10


----------



## Nyenyus (2010 Augusztus 29)

Iii


----------



## marcifiu (2010 Augusztus 29)

11


----------



## Nyenyus (2010 Augusztus 29)

Iv.


----------



## marcifiu (2010 Augusztus 29)

12


----------



## Nyenyus (2010 Augusztus 29)

V.


----------



## marcifiu (2010 Augusztus 29)

13


----------



## Nyenyus (2010 Augusztus 29)

Vi,


----------



## Nyenyus (2010 Augusztus 29)

Vii


----------



## marcifiu (2010 Augusztus 29)

14


----------



## Nyenyus (2010 Augusztus 29)

Viii-


----------



## marcifiu (2010 Augusztus 29)

15


----------



## Nyenyus (2010 Augusztus 29)

Ix


----------



## Nyenyus (2010 Augusztus 29)

X


----------



## marcifiu (2010 Augusztus 29)

16


----------



## Nyenyus (2010 Augusztus 29)

Xi


----------



## Nyenyus (2010 Augusztus 29)

Xii


----------



## marcifiu (2010 Augusztus 29)

17


----------



## Nyenyus (2010 Augusztus 29)

Xiii


----------



## marcifiu (2010 Augusztus 29)

18


----------



## Nyenyus (2010 Augusztus 29)

Xiv


----------



## Nyenyus (2010 Augusztus 29)

Xv


----------



## marcifiu (2010 Augusztus 29)

19


----------



## Nyenyus (2010 Augusztus 29)

Xvi


----------



## Nyenyus (2010 Augusztus 29)

Xvii


----------



## marcifiu (2010 Augusztus 29)

20


----------



## Nyenyus (2010 Augusztus 29)

Xviii


----------



## Nyenyus (2010 Augusztus 29)

Xix


----------



## Nyenyus (2010 Augusztus 29)

Xx


----------



## Nyenyus (2010 Augusztus 29)

+1


----------



## marcifiu (2010 Augusztus 29)

21?


----------



## marcifiu (2010 Augusztus 29)

22?


----------



## geog (2010 Augusztus 29)

ez a kisdömper


----------



## geog (2010 Augusztus 29)

elment homokért


----------



## geog (2010 Augusztus 29)

mert építeni akart


----------



## geog (2010 Augusztus 29)

egy nagy homokvárat


----------



## geog (2010 Augusztus 29)

a tengerparton


----------



## geog (2010 Augusztus 29)

így tehát elment


----------



## geog (2010 Augusztus 29)

ment mendegélt


----------



## geog (2010 Augusztus 29)

aztán visszajött a homokkal


----------



## geog (2010 Augusztus 29)

és megépítette a homokvárat. Ennyi volt mese volt, füle-farka benne volt


----------



## borosa (2010 Augusztus 29)

1valaky írta:


> szuper vagykiss


----------



## borosa (2010 Augusztus 29)

Gyoran kéne az a 20 üzenez


----------



## borosa (2010 Augusztus 29)

*20 üzi*



Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg



Letölteni szeretnék hogyan tudok 20 üzit gyorsan összeszedni?


----------



## borosa (2010 Augusztus 29)

Hahó üdv mindenkinek


----------



## borosa (2010 Augusztus 29)

Van egy nyugdíjas éneklő csoportom.
Kísérőre nincs pénzünk, ezért zenei alapokat keresek, népdal, nóta, operett katonadal és egyéb kategóriákban
Segítsétek öreg barátaimaz
Köszi András


----------



## borosa (2010 Augusztus 29)

lassan megy


----------



## borosa (2010 Augusztus 29)

Biztosan oka van, hogy kell az a 20


----------



## borosa (2010 Augusztus 29)

lassan közeledem a féléhez


----------



## borosa (2010 Augusztus 29)

El is olvassa valaki??


----------



## borosa (2010 Augusztus 29)

Ha igen akkor üdvözlöm


----------



## borosa (2010 Augusztus 29)

Fél győzelem ez a tizedik


----------



## borosa (2010 Augusztus 29)

hahó


----------



## borosa (2010 Augusztus 29)

alig várom


----------



## borosa (2010 Augusztus 29)

jó ez az oldal


----------



## borosa (2010 Augusztus 29)

ez a 15


----------



## borosa (2010 Augusztus 29)

haladok


----------



## Playboy20 (2010 Augusztus 29)

köszi


----------



## borosa (2010 Augusztus 29)

3333333333333


----------



## borosa (2010 Augusztus 29)

2222222222222222


----------



## borosa (2010 Augusztus 29)

111111111


----------



## borosa (2010 Augusztus 29)

0000000000


----------



## fhevike (2010 Augusztus 29)

Jaj de jó! Már kezdtem megijedni.


----------



## ati1962 (2010 Augusztus 29)

Üdvözlök mindenkit !


----------



## ati1962 (2010 Augusztus 29)

Üdvözlök mindenkit ! Nem tudom miről irjak igy hirtelen.


----------



## bajkagabi (2010 Augusztus 29)

hi all


----------



## bajkagabi (2010 Augusztus 29)

itt akár szépen el is lehetne számolni 20-ig ... minden rovatba egy szám szerepelhet...


----------



## bajkagabi (2010 Augusztus 29)

végülis semmi értelme így az egésznek..


----------



## bajkagabi (2010 Augusztus 29)

de mindegy, ötletes az tény


----------



## bajkagabi (2010 Augusztus 29)

de ezt nem nézik itt összehúzott szemöldökkel a moderátorok?


----------



## bajkagabi (2010 Augusztus 29)

nem ám aztán kikapok


----------



## bajkagabi (2010 Augusztus 29)

lecsökkenthetnék a hozzászólások számát 10-re,és nem lenne leterhelve a fórum


----------



## bajkagabi (2010 Augusztus 29)

na most ha bunkó lennék, el kezdenék visszaszámolni.....


----------



## bajkagabi (2010 Augusztus 29)

még 10 hsz 2 szám miatt :/


----------



## bajkagabi (2010 Augusztus 29)

nna azért vártam pár percet a köv hsz-ig


----------



## bajkagabi (2010 Augusztus 29)

"aszonnya", jelenleg 1 látogató (1 tag és 0 vendég) böngészi a témát... igen böngészem.. teljesen belemerülve a témába


----------



## bajkagabi (2010 Augusztus 29)

hmmm már csak 7 (ezzel márcsak 6 ) hsz kell...


----------



## bajkagabi (2010 Augusztus 29)

az a baj hogy a fórumon olyan témák vannak amik nem kötnek le. egyikhez sincs hozzáfűzni valóm...


----------



## bajkagabi (2010 Augusztus 29)

lehet hogy csak én vagyok vak, de olyan miért nincs ami zenével ill. filmekkel foglalkozik?


----------



## bajkagabi (2010 Augusztus 29)

szívesebben írogatnék mondjuk egy 80-as italo disco klub-ba mint itt egymagamba :S


----------



## bajkagabi (2010 Augusztus 29)

na még 3, aztááááán befogom a szááááám... )


----------



## bajkagabi (2010 Augusztus 29)

jöhetne vki felvilágosítani ennek mi értelme...
most letelik a 20 hsz, és hülyén fogok meghalni. ezt a pech-et )


----------



## bajkagabi (2010 Augusztus 29)

most a legdurvább az lesz, hogy most itt elértem a 20hsz, és most átmegyek szójátékozni  bááááááj


----------



## voste (2010 Augusztus 29)

Hello mindenkinek


----------



## voste (2010 Augusztus 29)

meg csak 18 kell


----------



## voste (2010 Augusztus 29)

17


----------



## voste (2010 Augusztus 29)

16 meg. ez mar kezd faraszto lenni


----------



## voste (2010 Augusztus 29)

tudnam mire jo ez a 20 hozzaszolas


----------



## voste (2010 Augusztus 29)

15


----------



## voste (2010 Augusztus 29)

14


----------



## voste (2010 Augusztus 29)

nem lehetne 10re csokkenteni?


----------



## voste (2010 Augusztus 29)

na meg 11


----------



## voste (2010 Augusztus 29)

juj de erdekes igy


----------



## voste (2010 Augusztus 29)

feluton mar


----------



## voste (2010 Augusztus 29)

kezdek belebolondulni


----------



## voste (2010 Augusztus 29)

7


----------



## voste (2010 Augusztus 29)

6


----------



## voste (2010 Augusztus 29)

5


----------



## voste (2010 Augusztus 29)

4 kell meg csak


----------



## voste (2010 Augusztus 29)

mar csak harem


----------



## voste (2010 Augusztus 29)

lassan eleg is lesz


----------



## voste (2010 Augusztus 29)

nemsokara


----------



## voste (2010 Augusztus 29)

es vegre megvan a 20


----------



## voste (2010 Augusztus 29)

es miert nem eleg meeeeeg


----------



## zseso (2010 Augusztus 29)

*1.*

1.


----------



## zseso (2010 Augusztus 29)

*2*

2


----------



## aCsülök (2010 Augusztus 29)

Kösz1


----------



## zseso (2010 Augusztus 29)

*3*

3


----------



## aCsülök (2010 Augusztus 29)

Kösz2


----------



## zseso (2010 Augusztus 29)

*4*

4


----------



## aCsülök (2010 Augusztus 29)

Kösz3


----------



## zseso (2010 Augusztus 29)

*5*

5


----------



## aCsülök (2010 Augusztus 29)

Kösz4


----------



## zseso (2010 Augusztus 29)

6


----------



## aCsülök (2010 Augusztus 29)

Kösz6


----------



## zseso (2010 Augusztus 29)

*7*

7


----------



## zseso (2010 Augusztus 29)

*8*

8kiss


----------



## aCsülök (2010 Augusztus 29)

Kösz8


----------



## zseso (2010 Augusztus 29)

*9*

9


----------



## aCsülök (2010 Augusztus 29)

Kösz9


----------



## zseso (2010 Augusztus 29)

*10*

10


----------



## aCsülök (2010 Augusztus 29)

Kösz10


----------



## zseso (2010 Augusztus 29)

*11*

11


----------



## zseso (2010 Augusztus 29)

*12*

12


----------



## zseso (2010 Augusztus 29)

*13*

13:33::twisted:kiss


----------



## aCsülök (2010 Augusztus 29)

Kösz20


----------



## zseso (2010 Augusztus 29)

*14*

14:444::222:


----------



## aCsülök (2010 Augusztus 29)

Kösz11


----------



## zseso (2010 Augusztus 29)

*15*

15:111::|


----------



## aCsülök (2010 Augusztus 29)

Kösz12


----------



## aCsülök (2010 Augusztus 29)

Kösz13


----------



## zseso (2010 Augusztus 29)

*16*

16:neutral:


----------



## aCsülök (2010 Augusztus 29)

Kösz14


----------



## zseso (2010 Augusztus 29)

*17*

17kiss


----------



## aCsülök (2010 Augusztus 29)

Kösz15


----------



## zseso (2010 Augusztus 29)

*18*

18fadfdsf:``::shock:


----------



## aCsülök (2010 Augusztus 29)

Kösz16


----------



## aCsülök (2010 Augusztus 29)

Kösz17


----------



## zseso (2010 Augusztus 29)

*19*

dfadfdf\\m/


----------



## aCsülök (2010 Augusztus 29)

Kösz18


----------



## huzatkutya (2010 Augusztus 29)

Hello Mindenki!


----------



## aCsülök (2010 Augusztus 29)

Kösz19


----------



## zseso (2010 Augusztus 29)

*20*

20:neutral:


----------



## huzatkutya (2010 Augusztus 29)

2


----------



## aCsülök (2010 Augusztus 29)

Na, lehet, hogy meg van...


----------



## huzatkutya (2010 Augusztus 29)

3


----------



## jevick (2010 Augusztus 29)

nekem nehezen megy.


----------



## huzatkutya (2010 Augusztus 29)

Újra itt


----------



## aCsülök (2010 Augusztus 29)

Na!
Azt írja még nem vagyok jogosult! Lehet, hogy elszámoltam?


----------



## huzatkutya (2010 Augusztus 29)

Ismét én


----------



## huzatkutya (2010 Augusztus 29)




----------



## huzatkutya (2010 Augusztus 29)




----------



## huzatkutya (2010 Augusztus 29)

456


----------



## huzatkutya (2010 Augusztus 29)

7zuj7t6


----------



## huzatkutya (2010 Augusztus 29)

jmmj


----------



## cron33 (2010 Augusztus 29)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a
> lehetoseg


mama


----------



## cron33 (2010 Augusztus 29)

jó volt a mu meccs


----------



## cron33 (2010 Augusztus 29)

a hali meg jól kikapott


----------



## cron33 (2010 Augusztus 29)

nézem a forma 1-et


----------



## huzatkutya (2010 Augusztus 29)

l,uil


----------



## cron33 (2010 Augusztus 29)

hajrá button!!!


----------



## huzatkutya (2010 Augusztus 29)

jghjfhdf


----------



## cron33 (2010 Augusztus 29)

holnap nem kell dolgozni


----------



## cron33 (2010 Augusztus 29)

jó film a predators


----------



## cron33 (2010 Augusztus 29)

valami mást


----------



## cron33 (2010 Augusztus 29)

mit mikor miért?????


----------



## cron33 (2010 Augusztus 29)

sok mindent találtam ezen az oldalon ami érdekel


----------



## cron33 (2010 Augusztus 29)

rooney nagy gólt lőtt tegnap


----------



## cron33 (2010 Augusztus 29)

az inter megérdemelte amit kapott.....hi-hi


----------



## cron33 (2010 Augusztus 29)

nálunk esik az eső


----------



## cron33 (2010 Augusztus 29)

sok sok boldogságot mindenkinek


----------



## cron33 (2010 Augusztus 29)

a csajom meg alszik


----------



## cron33 (2010 Augusztus 29)

mindjárt megvagyok


----------



## cron33 (2010 Augusztus 29)

kubica mindjárt kiesik


----------



## cron33 (2010 Augusztus 29)

alonso kimegy a boxba


----------



## cron33 (2010 Augusztus 29)

belgiumban is esik


----------



## cron33 (2010 Augusztus 29)

sziasztok


----------



## Rattler (2010 Augusztus 29)

Sziasztok!


----------



## grenouille (2010 Augusztus 29)

Köszi!


----------



## grenouille (2010 Augusztus 29)

Detto!


----------



## grenouille (2010 Augusztus 29)

Sziasztok!


----------



## huzatkutya (2010 Augusztus 29)

n


----------



## huzatkutya (2010 Augusztus 29)

14


----------



## huzatkutya (2010 Augusztus 29)

15


----------



## huzatkutya (2010 Augusztus 29)

16


----------



## mateczl (2010 Augusztus 29)

Hello és Kösz a lehetőséget. L


----------



## huzatkutya (2010 Augusztus 29)

17


----------



## huzatkutya (2010 Augusztus 29)

18


----------



## huzatkutya (2010 Augusztus 29)

19


----------



## huzatkutya (2010 Augusztus 29)

20


----------



## rjani (2010 Augusztus 29)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


Üdv Mindenkinek


----------



## Gallion (2010 Augusztus 29)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Gallion (2010 Augusztus 29)

Ez a második hozzászolásom.


----------



## Gallion (2010 Augusztus 29)

Remélem hamar a végére jutok


----------



## Gallion (2010 Augusztus 29)

Végülis ez már a negyedik.


----------



## Gallion (2010 Augusztus 29)

És már csak 15 van hátra.


----------



## Gallion (2010 Augusztus 29)

Bár ha jobban utána számolok...


----------



## Gallion (2010 Augusztus 29)

... és a mostanit is beleveszem...


----------



## Gallion (2010 Augusztus 29)

...akkor már csak...


----------



## Gallion (2010 Augusztus 29)

11 van hátra


----------



## Gallion (2010 Augusztus 29)

Sőt, csak 10


----------



## Gallion (2010 Augusztus 29)

9


----------



## Gallion (2010 Augusztus 29)

8


----------



## Gallion (2010 Augusztus 29)

7


----------



## Gallion (2010 Augusztus 29)

6


----------



## Gallion (2010 Augusztus 29)

5


----------



## Gallion (2010 Augusztus 29)

4


----------



## Gallion (2010 Augusztus 29)

3


----------



## Gallion (2010 Augusztus 29)

2


----------



## Gallion (2010 Augusztus 29)

1


----------



## Gallion (2010 Augusztus 29)

Győzelem!


----------



## Gallion (2010 Augusztus 29)

+1 ráadás biztos ami biztos


----------



## Zsuzsu24 (2010 Augusztus 29)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Zsuzsu24 (2010 Augusztus 29)

Arra gondoltam kreatívan idézeteket küldök...


----------



## Zsuzsu24 (2010 Augusztus 29)

És íme jöjjenek alább:


----------



## Zsuzsu24 (2010 Augusztus 29)

A víz igen szennyezett. Mára kétszer annyi benne a hidrogén, mint az oxigén...


----------



## Zsuzsu24 (2010 Augusztus 29)

Soha ne add fel! Csak ha elegendő bélyeg van rajta...


----------



## Zsuzsu24 (2010 Augusztus 29)

When I get sad, I stop being sad, and be awesome insead. True story. - Barney Stinson


----------



## Zsuzsu24 (2010 Augusztus 29)

A serdülőkor akkor kezdődik, amikor a szülők kezdenek nehezen kezelhetők lenni.


----------



## Zsuzsu24 (2010 Augusztus 29)

Múmia A múmia vattával kibélelt és olajban érlelt tartós hulla.


----------



## Zsuzsu24 (2010 Augusztus 29)

Nátha A nátha fertőző téli vakáció. (Vető József)


----------



## Zsuzsu24 (2010 Augusztus 29)

"Nem!" A "Nem!" a világ legrövidebb szextörténete. (Vető József)


----------



## Zsuzsu24 (2010 Augusztus 29)

5000-ért hazavihetsz. Adjak kölcsön?


----------



## gitárosfarkas (2010 Augusztus 29)

emberek van még rocker?

Hooligans, Tankcsapda, Nickelback, vagy valami???
Írjatok!!!


----------



## Zsuzsu24 (2010 Augusztus 29)

Utálom a konkurenciát! - mondta Drakula, majd lecsapta a szúnyogot.


----------



## gitárosfarkas (2010 Augusztus 29)

vagy farkas-mániás...


----------



## Zsuzsu24 (2010 Augusztus 29)

Szia!
Én nem vagyok rocker. Bocs...


----------



## Zsuzsu24 (2010 Augusztus 29)

A világ legügyesebb állata az ürge, hiszen búzával teli pofazacskóval is képes repülni, miközben egy sast egyensúlyoz a hátán


----------



## Zsuzsu24 (2010 Augusztus 29)

Bármi kerül a ventilátorba, nem csapódik szét egyenletesen...


----------



## Zsuzsu24 (2010 Augusztus 29)

Az ördög nem alszik. Legalábbis nem akárkivel...


----------



## Zsuzsu24 (2010 Augusztus 29)

Ön dönt: Iszik vagy vezetik!


----------



## Zsuzsu24 (2010 Augusztus 29)

[FONT=&quot]És akkor a királyfi merőlegesen fókuszálódott a királykisasszonyra... [/FONT]


----------



## Zsuzsu24 (2010 Augusztus 29)

Azt te csak részeg, hogy én hiszed!


----------



## Zsuzsu24 (2010 Augusztus 29)

Hát, ennyi volt, köszönöm szépen, és sziasztok!


----------



## gitárosfarkas (2010 Augusztus 29)

ÚRISTEN!!!

Ember nagyon komoly vagy


----------



## 2agno3 (2010 Augusztus 29)

Sajnos ez a rendszer nem szereti az új látogatókat, ezért el fogom hagyni.


----------



## 2agno3 (2010 Augusztus 29)

Honnét lehet tudni hány hozzászólást küldtem


----------



## Bea 1979 (2010 Augusztus 29)

*ok*

jó


----------



## Bea 1979 (2010 Augusztus 29)

*jjhk*



1valaky írta:


> szuper vagykiss


hgkliuf


----------



## Bea 1979 (2010 Augusztus 29)

*jklh*

kjljhl


----------



## Bea 1979 (2010 Augusztus 29)

Zsuzsu24 írta:


> Az ördög nem alszik. Legalábbis nem akárkivel...


ha ha ha


----------



## Bea 1979 (2010 Augusztus 29)

2agno3 írta:


> Sajnos ez a rendszer nem szereti az új látogatókat, ezért el fogom hagyni.


ismerős


----------



## Bea 1979 (2010 Augusztus 29)

Zsuzsu24 írta:


> Ön dönt: Iszik vagy vezetik!


----------



## Bea 1979 (2010 Augusztus 29)

Zsuzsu24 írta:


> Hát, ennyi volt, köszönöm szépen, és sziasztok!



hjjhhj


----------



## Bea 1979 (2010 Augusztus 29)

aCsülök írta:


> Na, lehet, hogy meg van...



hkélh


----------



## Bea 1979 (2010 Augusztus 29)

gmiller77 írta:


> 13



hhghg


----------



## Bea 1979 (2010 Augusztus 29)

kokica írta:


> Talán 15?



kkékjkj


----------



## Bea 1979 (2010 Augusztus 29)

Zsuzsu24 írta:


> Arra gondoltam kreatívan idézeteket küldök...



gjhhh


----------



## Bea 1979 (2010 Augusztus 29)

huzatkutya írta:


> 2


jkjlhjl


----------



## Bea 1979 (2010 Augusztus 29)

gitárosfarkas írta:


> emberek van még rocker?
> 
> Hooligans, Tankcsapda, Nickelback, vagy valami???
> Írjatok!!!


van ám


----------



## Bea 1979 (2010 Augusztus 29)

gmiller77 írta:


> 13



26


----------



## Bea 1979 (2010 Augusztus 29)

Blicc93 írta:


> tizenhárom, kismacskás álom



hjhg


----------



## Bea 1979 (2010 Augusztus 29)

Pipeer írta:


> Nagyon tetszik az oldal, sok hasznos tanácsot szereztem.



éjhkllkj


----------



## Bea 1979 (2010 Augusztus 29)

gmiller77 írta:


> 8



k


----------



## Bea 1979 (2010 Augusztus 29)

20?


----------



## Bea 1979 (2010 Augusztus 29)

huzatkutya írta:


> 7zuj7t6


4


----------



## Bea 1979 (2010 Augusztus 29)

bea 1979 írta:


> 20?



3


----------



## Bea 1979 (2010 Augusztus 29)

bea 1979 írta:


> 20?



2


----------



## Bea 1979 (2010 Augusztus 29)

bea 1979 írta:


> k



1


----------



## LaBandida (2010 Augusztus 29)

Jelen!


----------



## zoroaszter (2010 Augusztus 29)

Na sziasztok.Uj regisztralo vagyok es eddig nagyon tetszik az oldal


----------



## zoroaszter (2010 Augusztus 29)

Amúgy tetszik hogy végre van egy oldal ahol lehet ingyen letölteni egy kis művelődést.


----------



## zoroaszter (2010 Augusztus 29)

nem tudom mivel tolthetem ki a 20 commentet


----------



## zoroaszter (2010 Augusztus 29)

Főleg hogy jelenleg teljesen egydül vagyok most fent


----------



## zecsi (2010 Augusztus 29)

köszi


----------



## zoroaszter (2010 Augusztus 29)

De mi lenne ha beszélgetnénk a mai társadalomról?


----------



## zoroaszter (2010 Augusztus 29)

Nem tudom ismeritek-e esetleg a zeitgeist videokat


----------



## zoroaszter (2010 Augusztus 29)

Bár kötve hiszem hogy lenne olyan ember aki ne ismerné


----------



## zoroaszter (2010 Augusztus 29)

olyan dolgok vannak benne hogy elakad az ember szava


----------



## zoroaszter (2010 Augusztus 29)

olvastatok mar asimov konyveit?


----------



## zoroaszter (2010 Augusztus 29)

most olvasom az én a robot novellákat


----------



## zoroaszter (2010 Augusztus 29)

mennyire elrontottak a filmet


----------



## zoroaszter (2010 Augusztus 29)

például susan calvin nem volt éppen nagyon jó nő a könyvben


----------



## zoroaszter (2010 Augusztus 29)

még nem olvastam végig de eddig még a történettel se találkoztam ami a filmben volt


----------



## Paraatesz (2010 Augusztus 29)

*Chic - Le Freak*

Szia !

Szerintem ez az ! 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4KUL9-eNXzQ

üdv




Martin1996 írta:


> Sziasztok egy nagyon nagy kérésem lenne ezen a videón: [- hivatkozás, kattints ide-]
> 02:20 mp.-kor kezdődik egy szám annak a címét szeretném megtudni előre is köszi


----------



## zoroaszter (2010 Augusztus 29)

meg egyebkent a filmben az egy 0 törvényes robot volt nem?


----------



## zoroaszter (2010 Augusztus 29)

de azok a tortenet szerint csak kesobb keletkeztek nem?


----------



## fericske (2010 Augusztus 29)

Sziasztok!


----------



## zoroaszter (2010 Augusztus 29)

meg az én a robot egy novellakötet


----------



## fericske (2010 Augusztus 29)

1, megérett a meggy


----------



## fericske (2010 Augusztus 29)

2, csipkebokor vessző


----------



## zoroaszter (2010 Augusztus 29)

szóval...


----------



## fericske (2010 Augusztus 29)

3, jó nagy a károm


----------



## fericske (2010 Augusztus 29)

4, bolond légy


----------



## fericske (2010 Augusztus 29)

5, rumbatök


----------



## zoroaszter (2010 Augusztus 29)

ez is egy olyan hollywoodi film aminek a rendezoje valoszinuleg el se olvasta a konyvet


----------



## fericske (2010 Augusztus 29)

6, jól van na


----------



## Barbyboszi (2010 Augusztus 29)

:d


----------



## fericske (2010 Augusztus 29)

7, ez leért


----------



## Barbyboszi (2010 Augusztus 29)




----------



## fericske (2010 Augusztus 29)

8, nekem nyolc


----------



## Barbyboszi (2010 Augusztus 29)

3


----------



## fericske (2010 Augusztus 29)

9, a macska fizet


----------



## Barbyboszi (2010 Augusztus 29)

4


----------



## zoroaszter (2010 Augusztus 29)

na egy ujabb friss regisztralas


----------



## fericske (2010 Augusztus 29)

10, tűz!


----------



## Barbyboszi (2010 Augusztus 29)

5


----------



## zoroaszter (2010 Augusztus 29)

és meg van a 20


----------



## Barbyboszi (2010 Augusztus 29)

6


----------



## fericske (2010 Augusztus 29)

11, szergej megy


----------



## fericske (2010 Augusztus 29)

12, hol van a mentő?


----------



## fericske (2010 Augusztus 29)

13, hiányzik a párom


----------



## Barbyboszi (2010 Augusztus 29)

7


----------



## fericske (2010 Augusztus 29)

14, észnél légy!


----------



## zoroaszter (2010 Augusztus 29)

azert irok egy 21 et a bizonsag kedveert


----------



## fericske (2010 Augusztus 29)

15, tejbetök


----------



## Barbyboszi (2010 Augusztus 29)

8


----------



## zoroaszter (2010 Augusztus 29)

na még egy?


----------



## fericske (2010 Augusztus 29)

16, több mint hat


----------



## fericske (2010 Augusztus 29)

17, sose félts


----------



## fericske (2010 Augusztus 29)

18, felnőtt kor


----------



## fericske (2010 Augusztus 29)

19, fingerlizhetsz


----------



## fericske (2010 Augusztus 29)

20, két nap plusz


----------



## Barbyboszi (2010 Augusztus 29)

9


----------



## Barbyboszi (2010 Augusztus 29)

10


----------



## Barbyboszi (2010 Augusztus 29)

11


----------



## Barbyboszi (2010 Augusztus 29)

12


----------



## fericske (2010 Augusztus 29)

Terry Goodkind és Terry Pratchet könyvek az elsődleges célpontok
Amit tudok ajánlani: Stephen King talán összes könyve


----------



## Barbyboszi (2010 Augusztus 29)

13


----------



## Barbyboszi (2010 Augusztus 29)

14


----------



## Barbyboszi (2010 Augusztus 29)

15


----------



## Barbyboszi (2010 Augusztus 29)

16


----------



## Barbyboszi (2010 Augusztus 29)

17


----------



## Barbyboszi (2010 Augusztus 29)

18


----------



## Barbyboszi (2010 Augusztus 29)

19


----------



## Barbyboszi (2010 Augusztus 29)

20


----------



## Barbyboszi (2010 Augusztus 29)

21


----------



## Spyderco (2010 Augusztus 29)

értem


----------



## Spyderco (2010 Augusztus 29)

kell 20 hozzászólás


----------



## Spyderco (2010 Augusztus 29)

a fórum témak gyorsválaszaival lehet összeszedni?


----------



## Spyderco (2010 Augusztus 29)

másképpen kérdezem a gyors válaszokat veszi figyelembe a rendszer


----------



## Spyderco (2010 Augusztus 29)

?


----------



## ftomi89 (2010 Augusztus 29)

jelentem, itt vagyok!


----------



## ftomi89 (2010 Augusztus 29)

ja amúgy szeretem a metált


----------



## ftomi89 (2010 Augusztus 29)

főleg a meshuggah-t és a watch my dying-ot


----------



## ftomi89 (2010 Augusztus 29)

jó kis mélyre hangolt zúzás \m/


----------



## ftomi89 (2010 Augusztus 29)

és most elkezdek számolni


----------



## ftomi89 (2010 Augusztus 29)

...15...


----------



## ftomi89 (2010 Augusztus 29)

...14...


----------



## ftomi89 (2010 Augusztus 29)

...13...


----------



## ftomi89 (2010 Augusztus 29)

...12...


----------



## ftomi89 (2010 Augusztus 29)

...11...


----------



## ftomi89 (2010 Augusztus 29)

...10...


----------



## ftomi89 (2010 Augusztus 29)

...9...


----------



## ftomi89 (2010 Augusztus 29)

...8...


----------



## ftomi89 (2010 Augusztus 29)

...7...


----------



## ftomi89 (2010 Augusztus 29)

...6...


----------



## ftomi89 (2010 Augusztus 29)

...5...


----------



## ftomi89 (2010 Augusztus 29)

...4...


----------



## Pharao84 (2010 Augusztus 29)

"Ne nézd az arcot,
mely szép és hódító!
Ne nézd a külsőt,
mely sokszor oly csaló!
Az életben bárkivel találkozol,
A szívéd nézd,s nem csalódsz!"


----------



## Pharao84 (2010 Augusztus 29)

Nem a világ bonyolult, te vagy körülményes.


----------



## Pharao84 (2010 Augusztus 29)

Nincs erős kávé, csak gyenge ember


----------



## Pharao84 (2010 Augusztus 29)

Ha a vajas kenyér mindig a vajas felére pottyan, a macska mindig a talpára, mi történik, ha a macsek hátára kötjük a vajas kenyeret, és úgy ejtjük le?


----------



## ftomi89 (2010 Augusztus 29)

...3...


----------



## Pharao84 (2010 Augusztus 29)

Érdeklődés hiányában a holnap elmarad.


----------



## Pharao84 (2010 Augusztus 29)

FELHASZNÁLÓI HIBA: Cserélje ki a felhasználót és nyomja meg bármelyik billentyűt.


----------



## ftomi89 (2010 Augusztus 29)

...2...


----------



## Pharao84 (2010 Augusztus 29)

Elverlek, mint jégeső a zsenge termést


----------



## Pharao84 (2010 Augusztus 29)

Elkápráztattál, mint vak macskát az autóreflektor


----------



## ftomi89 (2010 Augusztus 29)

...1...


----------



## Pharao84 (2010 Augusztus 29)

Élesztgeti, mint regényhős a pislákoló tüzet


----------



## ftomi89 (2010 Augusztus 29)

a 20 egy kerek szám, de nekem nincs kerek szám


----------



## Pharao84 (2010 Augusztus 29)

Az emberi hülyeség határtalan!


----------



## Pharao84 (2010 Augusztus 29)

Egy perc hosszúságát az határozza meg, hogy a WC-ajtó melyik oldalán várakozol!


----------



## Pharao84 (2010 Augusztus 29)

Na még 2!


----------



## Pharao84 (2010 Augusztus 29)

1!


----------



## Pharao84 (2010 Augusztus 29)

+ még 1 ráadás!


----------



## Pharao84 (2010 Augusztus 29)

Megvolt a 20,mégsem engedi...


----------



## Melvyra (2010 Augusztus 29)

...csak böngészném: ha beengedne a gép, vagy valami vagy valaki !!!!


----------



## szakos1974 (2010 Augusztus 29)

Sziasztok én még új vagyok... valahogy össze kéne gyűjtenem a 20 hozzászólást!


----------



## szakos1974 (2010 Augusztus 29)

A szép időnek!


----------



## szakos1974 (2010 Augusztus 29)

A npsütésnek!


----------



## szakos1974 (2010 Augusztus 29)

Az esték már hidegek!


----------



## attilasimon (2010 Augusztus 29)

20


----------



## attilasimon (2010 Augusztus 29)

19


----------



## attilasimon (2010 Augusztus 29)

18


----------



## attilasimon (2010 Augusztus 29)

17


----------



## caureus (2010 Augusztus 29)

Nincs ami olyan szentül megpecsételne egy barátságot, mint a közös hányás.


----------



## attilasimon (2010 Augusztus 29)

16


----------



## attilasimon (2010 Augusztus 29)

15


----------



## szakos1974 (2010 Augusztus 29)

Papír-papír.....


----------



## attilasimon (2010 Augusztus 29)

14


----------



## attilasimon (2010 Augusztus 29)

13


----------



## attilasimon (2010 Augusztus 29)

12


----------



## caureus (2010 Augusztus 29)

Jobb egy pillanatig gyávának lenni, mint halottnak életünk végéig


----------



## attilasimon (2010 Augusztus 29)

11


----------



## attilasimon (2010 Augusztus 29)

10


----------



## attilasimon (2010 Augusztus 29)

9


----------



## caureus (2010 Augusztus 29)

Magányos így a nyeregben amióta meghalt a ló.


----------



## attilasimon (2010 Augusztus 29)

8


----------



## attilasimon (2010 Augusztus 29)

7


----------



## caureus (2010 Augusztus 29)

Az egyetlen baj a semmittevéssel, hogy sohasem tudod, mikor végeztél.


----------



## attilasimon (2010 Augusztus 29)

6


----------



## caureus (2010 Augusztus 29)

Ha egy nő meg akar tanulni vezetni, ne állj az útjába.


----------



## szakos1974 (2010 Augusztus 29)

Egy csenes, nyugodt helyen!


----------



## attilasimon (2010 Augusztus 29)

5


----------



## attilasimon (2010 Augusztus 29)

4


----------



## attilasimon (2010 Augusztus 29)

3


----------



## caureus (2010 Augusztus 29)

Halhatatlan vagyok. Egyelőre.


----------



## szakos1974 (2010 Augusztus 29)

szerintem nem!


----------



## attilasimon (2010 Augusztus 29)

2


----------



## attilasimon (2010 Augusztus 29)

1


----------



## attilasimon (2010 Augusztus 29)

na meg van a 20


----------



## szakos1974 (2010 Augusztus 29)

Sziasztok én még új vagyok... valahogy össze kéne gyűjtenem a 20 hozzászólást!


----------



## caureus (2010 Augusztus 29)

Nehogy már az állomás fütyüljön a vonatnak!


----------



## szakos1974 (2010 Augusztus 29)

Sziasztok én még új vagyok... valahogy össze kéne gyűjtenem a 20 hozzászólást!


----------



## caureus (2010 Augusztus 29)

A tapasztalat olyasvalami, amihez csak közvetlenül azután jut az ember, hogy szüksége lett volna rá.


----------



## szakos1974 (2010 Augusztus 29)

Sziasztok én még új vagyok... valahogy össze kéne gyűjtenem a 20 hozzászólást!


----------



## caureus (2010 Augusztus 29)

Az őserdő olyan hely,ahova az emberi kéz még nem tette be a lábát.


----------



## szakos1974 (2010 Augusztus 29)

A jó csajok képei merre vanak?


----------



## caureus (2010 Augusztus 29)

Kifordítva minden ember rózsaszín


----------



## caureus (2010 Augusztus 29)

A nemek harcában még soha nem nyert senki.


----------



## caureus (2010 Augusztus 29)

A szél kuszálja össze a lábaidat.


----------



## szakos1974 (2010 Augusztus 30)

az egész csajt!


----------



## caureus (2010 Augusztus 30)

Érdeklődés hiányában a holnap elmarad.


----------



## caureus (2010 Augusztus 30)

Minél előbb meghalsz, annál tovább leszel halott.


----------



## caureus (2010 Augusztus 30)

Nem szeretem a káoszt, de ő szeret engem.


----------



## caureus (2010 Augusztus 30)

Kérjük, hogy az utolsó ember, aki elhagyja az országot, oltsa le a villanyt.


----------



## caureus (2010 Augusztus 30)

Hova tűnnek a szavak, amiket kiradírozunk?


----------



## caureus (2010 Augusztus 30)

Ebédelni mentem. Félórán belül jövök. Godot.


----------



## caureus (2010 Augusztus 30)

Bármi, amiben egy csöpp élvezet is van, az vagy erkölcstelen, vagy törévnysértő, vagy hizlal.


----------



## b_obita (2010 Augusztus 30)

sziasztok, remélem nemsokára újra sikerül összeszednem a 20 hozzászólást


----------



## caureus (2010 Augusztus 30)

A valóság azoknak való akik nem bírják a kábítószert.


----------



## szakos1974 (2010 Augusztus 30)

miért nem tudok letölteni?:-(


----------



## caureus (2010 Augusztus 30)

Vajon van-e halál az élet előtt?


----------



## Hph (2010 Augusztus 30)

Jó kérdés


----------



## Hph (2010 Augusztus 30)

Aki Á-t mond, mondjon B-t is.


----------



## Hph (2010 Augusztus 30)

Ha *adnak*, vedd el, ha ütnek, szaladj el.


----------



## Hph (2010 Augusztus 30)

Jobb adni, mint kapni.


----------



## Hph (2010 Augusztus 30)

Kétszer ad, aki gyorsan ad.


----------



## Hph (2010 Augusztus 30)

Alkalom szüli a tolvajt


----------



## Hph (2010 Augusztus 30)

Nem vagyunk angyalok


----------



## Hph (2010 Augusztus 30)

Nézd meg az anyját, vedd el a lányát.


----------



## Hph (2010 Augusztus 30)

Az arany a sárban is arany.


----------



## Hph (2010 Augusztus 30)

Nem fog aranyon a rozsda.


----------



## Hph (2010 Augusztus 30)

Sok bába közt elvész a gyerek.


----------



## Hph (2010 Augusztus 30)

Nem babra megy a játék.


----------



## Hph (2010 Augusztus 30)

A baj nem jár egyedül


----------



## Hph (2010 Augusztus 30)

Mindenkit érhet baleset.


----------



## Hph (2010 Augusztus 30)

Elcsúszott egy banánhéjon.


----------



## Hph (2010 Augusztus 30)

Barátot szerencse hoz, szükség próbál.


----------



## Hph (2010 Augusztus 30)

Mondd meg ki a barátod, megmondom ki vagy.


----------



## Hph (2010 Augusztus 30)

Hadj békét másnak, magadnak viselj gondot.


----------



## Hph (2010 Augusztus 30)

Sok beszédnek sok az alja.


----------



## Hph (2010 Augusztus 30)

Kinyílik a bicska a zsebemben.


----------



## Hph (2010 Augusztus 30)

Itt a vége fuss el véle.


----------



## szaszaaa (2010 Augusztus 30)

írnom


----------



## szaszaaa (2010 Augusztus 30)

kell 20at


----------



## szaszaaa (2010 Augusztus 30)

kell az a könyv


----------



## szaszaaa (2010 Augusztus 30)

akkor sok bort kell innom úgyérzem.


----------



## fercsi87 (2010 Augusztus 30)

ez már rég kellett , köszönöm!


----------



## fercsi87 (2010 Augusztus 30)

tök jó ez a film


----------



## fercsi87 (2010 Augusztus 30)

tök jó ez a fórum!


----------



## fercsi87 (2010 Augusztus 30)

michael nyman nagyon nagy


----------



## fercsi87 (2010 Augusztus 30)

Jól nyomod!


----------



## fercsi87 (2010 Augusztus 30)

Uhh ezeket már jó rég kerestem!


----------



## fercsi87 (2010 Augusztus 30)

Áhh én még nem nézhetek képeket


----------



## fercsi87 (2010 Augusztus 30)

Uhh ezek aztán a virágok!


----------



## fercsi87 (2010 Augusztus 30)

Én capoeirázok eddig azt találtam a legjobbnak.


----------



## fercsi87 (2010 Augusztus 30)

Én inkább kutyára szavazok!


----------



## fercsi87 (2010 Augusztus 30)

áhhh ezeket nem szeressem!


----------



## fercsi87 (2010 Augusztus 30)

Huhh innen lehet válogatni egy párat én is nyomok majd fel!


----------



## fercsi87 (2010 Augusztus 30)

Az előttem 3. kép a legjobb!


----------



## fercsi87 (2010 Augusztus 30)

Az üvegtörők a legjobb!


----------



## anasatumare (2010 Augusztus 30)

mindig bővül az oldal szép csak még mindig nem tudok olyan jól járni rajta


----------



## anasatumare (2010 Augusztus 30)

vagyis nem tudtam bebarangolni minden részét


----------



## Zsike2010 (2010 Augusztus 30)

*20-as gyűjtés*



Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


 
Köszönöm!


----------



## Zsike2010 (2010 Augusztus 30)

Hali!
Gyűjtóm a 20-ast!


----------



## feri69 (2010 Augusztus 30)

1valaky írta:


> szuper vagykiss


jól megy


----------



## feri69 (2010 Augusztus 30)

jöhet a 3


----------



## feri69 (2010 Augusztus 30)

4


----------



## feri69 (2010 Augusztus 30)

5


----------



## feri69 (2010 Augusztus 30)

Jól visszafog a 20 mp


----------



## feri69 (2010 Augusztus 30)

alig bírom kivárni a 20 mp-et


----------



## feri69 (2010 Augusztus 30)

nem is tudom 7


----------



## feri69 (2010 Augusztus 30)

a 6 jött volna


----------



## feri69 (2010 Augusztus 30)

Bocsi, akkor 8


----------



## feri69 (2010 Augusztus 30)

no tovább 9


----------



## feri69 (2010 Augusztus 30)

11


----------



## feri69 (2010 Augusztus 30)

12


----------



## sorsoka (2010 Augusztus 30)

udv. mindenkinek!


----------



## sorsoka (2010 Augusztus 30)

zenet akarok toltogetni, remelem osszejon.


----------



## sorsoka (2010 Augusztus 30)

blabla


----------



## sorsoka (2010 Augusztus 30)

17


----------



## sorsoka (2010 Augusztus 30)

16


----------



## sorsoka (2010 Augusztus 30)

15


----------



## sorsoka (2010 Augusztus 30)

14


----------



## sorsoka (2010 Augusztus 30)

13


----------



## sorsoka (2010 Augusztus 30)

11


----------



## sorsoka (2010 Augusztus 30)

10


----------



## sorsoka (2010 Augusztus 30)

9


----------



## sorsoka (2010 Augusztus 30)

8


----------



## sorsoka (2010 Augusztus 30)

6


----------



## sorsoka (2010 Augusztus 30)

zene nelkul mit erek en ...salalalala


----------



## sorsoka (2010 Augusztus 30)

zene


----------



## sorsoka (2010 Augusztus 30)

ghgf


----------



## sorsoka (2010 Augusztus 30)

na megy negy en remelem engedi h toltsek!


----------



## sorsoka (2010 Augusztus 30)

balaaa


----------



## sorsoka (2010 Augusztus 30)

jgjg


----------



## sorsoka (2010 Augusztus 30)

meeeeeg eeeeggggyyyy


----------



## sorsoka (2010 Augusztus 30)

pfffaaax(


----------



## mehecske09 (2010 Augusztus 30)

Örülök, hogy rátok találtam.


----------



## mehecske09 (2010 Augusztus 30)

örülök, hogy megtaláltam az oldalt.


----------



## mehecske09 (2010 Augusztus 30)

Nagyon klassz dolgokat találtam.


----------



## mehecske09 (2010 Augusztus 30)

nagyon jó az oldal.


----------



## mehecske09 (2010 Augusztus 30)

Nagyon hasznos dolgokat találtam.


----------



## mehecske09 (2010 Augusztus 30)

Klassz


----------



## mehecske09 (2010 Augusztus 30)

Szuper


----------



## mehecske09 (2010 Augusztus 30)

Klassz


----------



## rettentó (2010 Augusztus 30)

Sziasztok kedves kanadai magyarok!


----------



## rettentó (2010 Augusztus 30)

Van itt sok minden.


----------



## mehecske09 (2010 Augusztus 30)

Nagyon igaz.


----------



## mehecske09 (2010 Augusztus 30)

Szeretem a magyar filmeket.


----------



## rettentó (2010 Augusztus 30)

Katona: Álj! Ki van ott?


----------



## rettentó (2010 Augusztus 30)

Arthur: Én, Arthur. Uther Pendragon fia, Camelot várából. A brittek kitálya,a
saxonok legyőzője, Anglia leghatalmasabbika.


----------



## mehecske09 (2010 Augusztus 30)

Egyet értek.


----------



## rettentó (2010 Augusztus 30)

_Szünet._
Katona: Húzz el!


----------



## rettentó (2010 Augusztus 30)

Arthur: Én... És ez itt a hű szolgám Patsy. Széltében s hosszában bejártuk az
országot és olyan lovagokat keresünk, akik csatlakoznak a cameloti
udvaromhoz. Beszélnem kell az uraddal és parancsolóddal.


----------



## mehecske09 (2010 Augusztus 30)

Sok ötletet kaptam köszi.


----------



## rettentó (2010 Augusztus 30)

Katona: Mi? Lovagoltatok?
Arthur: Igen.
Katona: De ti kókuszdiókat használtok.
Arthur: Mi?
Katona: Van a kezetekben két fél kókuszdió, és összecsapkodjátok őket.


----------



## mehecske09 (2010 Augusztus 30)

Szeretek mozogni.


----------



## rettentó (2010 Augusztus 30)

*Arthur* (Megvetően) Úgy? Azóta lovaglunk, mikor a téli hó befedte ezt a földet,
át Merceán.
*Katona* Honnan szedtétek a kókuszdiót?
*Arthur* (Gondolkozik) Találtuk őket.
*Katona* Hol, Merceában? A kókuszdió trópusi.


----------



## rettentó (2010 Augusztus 30)

*Katona* Elmondom neked, hogy miért. Azért, mert egy fecske csak 8 inch
hosszú, és 5 unciát nyom. Szerencséd van ha találsz egy fontnál
könnyebb kókuszdiót.


----------



## mehecske09 (2010 Augusztus 30)

Szuper sokat segít a munkámban.


----------



## rettentó (2010 Augusztus 30)

*Kocsis* Hé! Azt mondja, hogy nem halott.
*Munkás* De az.
*Test* Nem vagyok az.


----------



## rettentó (2010 Augusztus 30)

a


----------



## rettentó (2010 Augusztus 30)

b


----------



## rettentó (2010 Augusztus 30)

bbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbb


----------



## rettentó (2010 Augusztus 30)

ccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccc


----------



## mehecske09 (2010 Augusztus 30)

Szeretem a humoros dolgokat


----------



## rettentó (2010 Augusztus 30)

ddddddddddd


----------



## rettentó (2010 Augusztus 30)

eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## rettentó (2010 Augusztus 30)

ffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff


----------



## rettentó (2010 Augusztus 30)

gggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggg


----------



## rettentó (2010 Augusztus 30)

hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## rettentó (2010 Augusztus 30)

iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## rettentó (2010 Augusztus 30)

jjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj


----------



## pagaróka (2010 Augusztus 30)

na


----------



## pagaróka (2010 Augusztus 30)

úgy


----------



## pagaróka (2010 Augusztus 30)

nézem


----------



## pagaróka (2010 Augusztus 30)

ezt


----------



## pagaróka (2010 Augusztus 30)

így


----------



## pagaróka (2010 Augusztus 30)

kell


----------



## pagaróka (2010 Augusztus 30)

összeszednem


----------



## pagaróka (2010 Augusztus 30)

lassacskán


----------



## pagaróka (2010 Augusztus 30)

hogy


----------



## pagaróka (2010 Augusztus 30)

meglegyen


----------



## pagaróka (2010 Augusztus 30)

a


----------



## pagaróka (2010 Augusztus 30)

20


----------



## pagaróka (2010 Augusztus 30)

hozzá


----------



## pagaróka (2010 Augusztus 30)

szólásom


----------



## pagaróka (2010 Augusztus 30)

de


----------



## TuskóHopkincs (2010 Augusztus 30)

*Beköszönés*

Helló mindenkinek!


----------



## pagaróka (2010 Augusztus 30)

már


----------



## pagaróka (2010 Augusztus 30)

mindjárt


----------



## pagaróka (2010 Augusztus 30)

meg


----------



## pagaróka (2010 Augusztus 30)

is


----------



## pagaróka (2010 Augusztus 30)

vagyok


----------



## pagaróka (2010 Augusztus 30)

hurrrááááá


----------



## szaszaaa (2010 Augusztus 30)

bocsi, hogy bezavarok,de kell hozzászólás, hogy meglegyen a könyv amit szeretnék


----------



## szaszaaa (2010 Augusztus 30)

úgyhogy remélem nem zavar senkit, ha írok párat:$


----------



## szaszaaa (2010 Augusztus 30)

ha nem gáz írjálok, mert kellenek nekem a könyvek csak nincsmég 20 hozzászólásom


----------



## szaszaaa (2010 Augusztus 30)

nagyon keeeell.


----------



## szaszaaa (2010 Augusztus 30)

rmeélem ha nekemmeglesz letudom tölteni, mert megőrülök


----------



## szaszaaa (2010 Augusztus 30)

csakjólenne tudni, h eddig mennyim van


----------



## piros55 (2010 Augusztus 30)

*Üdv. Mindenkinek !*


----------



## bernike.nagy (2010 Augusztus 30)

Sziasztok! elmondjatok nekem, hogy hogy tudnek letolteni egy szamot errol az oldalrol, mert nem nagyon sikerul


----------



## Tepsi5 (2010 Augusztus 30)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg



Üdv mindenkinek, és köszönet ezért a topikért


----------



## rajavadasz (2010 Augusztus 30)

Sziasztok


----------



## sunny11 (2010 Augusztus 30)

Én is szeretnék 20 hozzászólást... Szal most jönni fog pár...


----------



## sunny11 (2010 Augusztus 30)

újabb hozzászólás


----------



## sunny11 (2010 Augusztus 30)

eeeee


----------



## sunny11 (2010 Augusztus 30)

még egy hozzászólás


----------



## sunny11 (2010 Augusztus 30)

....


----------



## sunny11 (2010 Augusztus 30)

kibibiriii


----------



## sunny11 (2010 Augusztus 30)

na még egy...


----------



## sunny11 (2010 Augusztus 30)

sziasztok


----------



## sunny11 (2010 Augusztus 30)

hello


----------



## sunny11 (2010 Augusztus 30)

...


----------



## sunny11 (2010 Augusztus 30)

kdkdkd


----------



## sunny11 (2010 Augusztus 30)

csiribíí


----------



## sunny11 (2010 Augusztus 30)

*csiribííí*

csiribáá


----------



## sunny11 (2010 Augusztus 30)

bibibi


----------



## sunny11 (2010 Augusztus 30)

oodfdsof


----------



## sunny11 (2010 Augusztus 30)

ksdsfsfsdfs


----------



## sunny11 (2010 Augusztus 30)

sziasztok


----------



## treki81 (2010 Augusztus 30)

igyekszem gyűjtögetni!!!


----------



## sunny11 (2010 Augusztus 30)

hello


----------



## treki81 (2010 Augusztus 30)

na, ez jóra sikerült


----------



## sunny11 (2010 Augusztus 30)

hahóó


----------



## sunny11 (2010 Augusztus 30)

hejhó hejhó dalala..


----------



## treki81 (2010 Augusztus 30)

szia


----------



## treki81 (2010 Augusztus 30)

szerintem is


----------



## treki81 (2010 Augusztus 30)

nem csak én erőltetem ezt a hozzászólást, látom


----------



## treki81 (2010 Augusztus 30)

vagy inkább 18??


----------



## treki81 (2010 Augusztus 30)

megértünk, hidd el


----------



## treki81 (2010 Augusztus 30)

hurrá!!!!!!!!!


----------



## treki81 (2010 Augusztus 30)

én is ezt teszem éppen


----------



## treki81 (2010 Augusztus 30)

19


----------



## treki81 (2010 Augusztus 30)

nekem van 20 hozzászólásom és 2 napos regisztrációm is, de mégsem tudok tölteni, miért???


----------



## treki81 (2010 Augusztus 30)

milért?? miért????


----------



## treki81 (2010 Augusztus 30)

nem értem, jajjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj


----------



## treki81 (2010 Augusztus 30)

pedig ez már 25 üzenet,a kkor mi a baj???


----------



## dinitrous (2010 Augusztus 30)

Szia! 3 jelen!


----------



## VVali (2010 Augusztus 30)

helló


----------



## VVali (2010 Augusztus 30)

1


----------



## VVali (2010 Augusztus 30)

2


----------



## sunny11 (2010 Augusztus 30)

még mndig nem elég


----------



## sunny11 (2010 Augusztus 30)

majd talán most...


----------



## VVali (2010 Augusztus 30)

3


----------



## VVali (2010 Augusztus 30)

4


----------



## Tepsi5 (2010 Augusztus 30)

jah, és az előbb lemaradt a "jelen"


----------



## VVali (2010 Augusztus 30)

sunny11!
Már 22 üzeneted van és még mindig nem elég?


----------



## VVali (2010 Augusztus 30)

5


----------



## VVali (2010 Augusztus 30)

6


----------



## Tepsi5 (2010 Augusztus 30)

Nem tudom iGO-val szoktatok-e járni vmerre, de beállításához egy pár ínyencség:

[2d] 
guidancearrow_disappearlevel=600 
guidancearrow_maxshift=12 
minguidancearrowsize=20 
minguidancearrowsize_zoomlevel=1200 
maxguidancearrowsize=65 
maxguidancearrowsize_zoomlevel=0


----------



## VVali (2010 Augusztus 30)

7


----------



## Tepsi5 (2010 Augusztus 30)

[3d] 
3d_tmc_road_extra_width=200 ; 
building_camera_distance_far=500 
building_camera_distance_medium=50 
building_camera_distance_near=10 
disable_3d_labels=0 ; 
fade_distance_for_car=50 
fade_distance_for_guidance_arrow=500 
guidancearrow_contour ;
guidancearrow_first_size=1.1 ; scale of 1st arrow 
guidancearrow_first_alpha=24 ; transp of 1st arrow 
guidancearrow_second_size=0.8 
guidancearrow_second_alpha=12 
guidancearrow_skew ; 
guidancearrow_thickness ; 
guidancearrow_width ; 
guidancearrow_zoomfactor ; 
max_poly_distance_lower 
max_poly_distance_upper 
max_poly_segments_shown 
max_track_distance_lower 
max_track_distance_upper 
max_track_segments_shown 
min_poly_distance 
min_poly_segments_shown 
min_track_distance 
min_track_screen_ratio 
min_track_segments_shown
road_clip_plane_camera_delta=50 ; 
road_clip_plane_to_camera_height= ; 
show_guidance_strip=1
show_guidance_arrows=1
track_screen_ratio 
use_all_building_textures=0 ; not?


----------



## Tepsi5 (2010 Augusztus 30)

[3d_config] 
disable_roadsign_navigation_mode=1
roadsign_lines_per_screen=12 
rotated_roadsigns=1


----------



## VVali (2010 Augusztus 30)

Én nem,de köszi mindenki nevében


----------



## Tepsi5 (2010 Augusztus 30)

[bluetooth]
send_showphoneui_on_dial=1


----------



## Tepsi5 (2010 Augusztus 30)

[config] 
autoset2donmap=1 
autoset3doncockpit=1 
hideroadaltname=1 
overspeedrewarnbelow=1 
SafeModeMinSpeed=40


----------



## VVali (2010 Augusztus 30)

8


----------



## Tepsi5 (2010 Augusztus 30)

[debug] 
autosave=1 
bringtotop_afterresume=1
buildneworderlist=1 
cache=2048
compass_type=2 
disable_3d=0 ;disables 3d buildings and roads 
disable_outlookpoi=1 
double_pixel_mode=2 ;3d mode fastdraw 
doublepixel_stable_frame_time=500 ;time in ms before leavin fastdraw 
earth=1 
enable_buildings=1 
enable_landmark_occlusion=1 
enable_roadshadow=1 
enable_roadsign=1 
fov=40
gnome_dem_files=1 
hide_itiner_crossing=1 
join_dual=0 
lang_registry_2006=1loop_sim=1
loop_sim=1 
max_memory= 
mute_os_key=1 ; a value of 1 mutes the click noise from the OS when touching a touchscreen
no_file_cache="0"
nortc=1 ; RTC = real time clock aka the devices internal clock
pin_sets_start=1 
poi_labels=1 
replay_tmc=1 
reserve_memory 
run_on_mio_mantas=1 
screen_calibration=1
show_arrows_on_route=1 ; little arrows in direction of route 
show_device_type=0 
show_gps_pos=1 ; this works again ;O) 
show_lane_info=1 
show_ltn=1 
show_multinode_maneuvers=1 
show_oneway_3d=1 ; 3d arrows in one way streets 
show_oneway=1 ; show one way on or off 
show_pedestrian=1 
show_performance=0 ; cpu / mem / whatever bars on top of screen 
show_plural=1 
show_poi_areas=1 
show_poi_boundingrects=1 
show_priority_maneuvers=1 
show_prohibited_maneuvers=0 
show_rawdisplay_info=0 ; handy for seeing what igo chooses as display driver 
show_residentonly=0 
show_speed_limit=1
show_turn_penalty=1 
show_signpost=1 
sim_speed_factor_max=8.0 
skip_eula=1 ;skips the End User License Agreement at start-up (only happens on first run anyways)
slowsim=1
smart_2d=1 
sound_q_length=200
speedcam_enabled=1 
split_dual=0 
strap_waypoints=1 
supress_highway_enter=0 
supress_straight=0 
supress_trivial_left=0 
supress_trivial_right=0 
tmc_all_stations=1 topmost=1 
traincrossing=1 
tts_expected_engine_delay=1400 
tts_getaway_time=200 
tts_min_ready_wav=1


----------



## Tepsi5 (2010 Augusztus 30)

[defaults] 
mainroadness=60 
shortessness=50 
simplificationness=40


----------



## VVali (2010 Augusztus 30)

9


----------



## Tepsi5 (2010 Augusztus 30)

[device] 
type="MIOC210" ; force device type 
typeid=3 ;In Igo8.exe: MIO device detected, use KernelIOControl method


----------



## Tepsi5 (2010 Augusztus 30)

[feature] 
text_guidance=1 
signpost_coloring=1 
tmc_event_coloring=1 
tmc_traffic_side=1


----------



## VVali (2010 Augusztus 30)

10


----------



## Tepsi5 (2010 Augusztus 30)

[folders] 
app="%SDCARD%/iGO8" ; change this if applicable 
sdcardpath="\Storage Card" 
exe="" 
data="\Storage Card\igo" ;custom,save 
content="\Storage Card\igo\CONTENT" 
textures="custom" 
models="custom" 
secondary_root="IPAQ\NAV"


----------



## Tepsi5 (2010 Augusztus 30)

[gps] 
background_navigation=1 
logging=0 ; see also mydata.tracks 
port=2 
baud=38400 
source="nmea" 
disable_advanced=0 
default_latitude=48.857004 ;This and the following line determine the
default_longitude=2.294760 ;starting postion on the map before GPS is found.


----------



## Tepsi5 (2010 Augusztus 30)

[interface]
angleoffset= 
autotilt=0 
autotilt_minzoom3d=40 
autotilt_maxzoom3d=1000 
autoscroll_on_click=1
default_poi_icon="Contacts" ; 
defaulttilt3d=75000
defaultzoom2d=1000 
defaultzoom3d=500 
disable_3dstick_labels=1 ; 
drive_carefully=0 
empty_favorites=1 
exit_on_restart=0 
laneinfo_signpost_enabled=1
mapfontscale=130 ; for 2d and 3d map 
maxzoom2d=60000 ; zoom out level (disabled get you into space ;O) 
minzoom2D=40 ; zoom in level 2d 
minzoomglobe=100000
msgbox_max_width=50
newalignment=1 ;
poi_show_all_btn=1 
popup_info=1 
resolution_dir="320_240" ; tells what resolution to use in a multires skin
screen_snap_distance=40 
showselection=1
show_exit=1 ; obvious 
show_gps_config=1 
show_minimize=1
show_orientation=1
show_timezoneslider=1 ; 
show_tmc_config=1
show_zoombar=1 ; also see zoomscale_disappearing 
shutdown_time=0
skin="ui_igo8"
spec_fav_count=4 
theme="skin\igo8_plus.zip" 
use_big_lang_flag=1
use_spec_fav=1 
waypoint_list_ignore_autosource=1
vga=1
Zoom2dpercent=


----------



## Ironika (2010 Augusztus 30)

Hello mindenkinek


----------



## VVali (2010 Augusztus 30)

11


----------



## Tepsi5 (2010 Augusztus 30)

[itiner] 
show_only_ahead_of_car=1


----------



## Ironika (2010 Augusztus 30)

:d


----------



## Tepsi5 (2010 Augusztus 30)

[kml] 
default_icon=1


----------



## Ironika (2010 Augusztus 30)




----------



## VVali (2010 Augusztus 30)

Hello Ironika!


----------



## dleeway (2010 Augusztus 30)

Remélem hogy sikerül


----------



## dleeway (2010 Augusztus 30)

Szeretném mihamarabb összegyüjteni az üzeneteket.


----------



## Ironika (2010 Augusztus 30)

Szia
Látom te haladsz a húsz hozzászólással


----------



## dleeway (2010 Augusztus 30)

Nagyon sok jó dolgot összehoztatok


----------



## VVali (2010 Augusztus 30)

16


----------



## hajdu999 (2010 Augusztus 30)

*üdvözlet*

Üdvözlök mindenkit!


----------



## dleeway (2010 Augusztus 30)

Igyekszem befejezni még ma, ha lehet.


----------



## Ironika (2010 Augusztus 30)

Ja, én még csak ötnél járok


----------



## dleeway (2010 Augusztus 30)

5?


----------



## Ironika (2010 Augusztus 30)

Most már hat


----------



## dleeway (2010 Augusztus 30)

nem néztem végig, de szerintem már próbálkoztak a visszaszámolással is.


----------



## hajdu999 (2010 Augusztus 30)

17


----------



## VVali (2010 Augusztus 30)

Jaja!
Hamar meglesz


----------



## Ironika (2010 Augusztus 30)

hozzászólás


----------



## dleeway (2010 Augusztus 30)

kezd nehezedni.


----------



## hajdu999 (2010 Augusztus 30)

6:d


----------



## dleeway (2010 Augusztus 30)

20


----------



## dleeway (2010 Augusztus 30)

19 és még 13 másodperc


----------



## hajdu999 (2010 Augusztus 30)

üdv


----------



## dleeway (2010 Augusztus 30)

na a felével már megvagyok. köszönöm a lehetőséget.


----------



## Ironika (2010 Augusztus 30)

Haladunk


----------



## Ironika (2010 Augusztus 30)

Szióka


----------



## VVali (2010 Augusztus 30)

18?


----------



## Tepsi5 (2010 Augusztus 30)

[loading] 
loading_bmp="loading.jpg" 
progressbar_bmp="loading_progressbar.bmp"
progressbar_x=85 
progressbar_y=134 
show_progressbar=0 
show_statustext=1 
supress_straight=0 
supress_highway_enter=0 
supress_trivial_left=0 
supress_trivial_right=0 
text_align=1 ;Left=0,Center=1,Right=2 and Justify=3
text_fontcolor=xFFFFFF 
text_fontsize=30 
text_w=600 
text_x=100 
text_y=400 
traincrossing=1


----------



## hajdu999 (2010 Augusztus 30)

*üzenet*

érdemes szétnézni


----------



## dleeway (2010 Augusztus 30)

kezdünk haladni


----------



## Ironika (2010 Augusztus 30)

?10?:d


----------



## dleeway (2010 Augusztus 30)

12


----------



## Tepsi5 (2010 Augusztus 30)

[local]
; Date Format: To select your desired format, delete the ; infront of the format you want and ; in front of the rest (or just delete all of the other lines)
; Dateformat = 0; YYYY-MM-DD
; Dateformat = 1; AAAA.MM.GG
; Dateformat = 2; YYYY / MM / DD (DEFAULT)
; Dateformat = 3; YYYY-MM-DD
; Dateformat = 4; AAAA.GG.MM
; Dateformat = 5; YYYY / MM / DD
; Dateformat = 6; DD-MM-YYYY
; Dateformat = 7; DD.MM.YYYY
; Dateformat = 8; DD / MM / YYYY
; Dateformat = 9; MM-DD-YYYY
; Dateformat = 10; MM.GG.AAAA
; Dateformat = 11; MM / DD / YYYY


----------



## dleeway (2010 Augusztus 30)

11 10 9 8 7 6 5 4 3 2 1 mehet


----------



## Ironika (2010 Augusztus 30)

Még ugyanennyi


----------



## Tepsi5 (2010 Augusztus 30)

[map]
2dheadup=1 
3d_brunnel_shutdown= 
3d_buildings=1 
3d_buildings_distance=2 
3dcarsizemin=5000 
3dcarsizemax=10000 
3dcarsizemul=30000 
3d_dem=1 
3d_dem_detail=2 
3d_landmarks=1 
3d_max_tiltlevel=7500 
3d_max_zfar=500 
3d_max_zoomlevel=2000 
3d_min_zoomlevel=40 
3d_roads=1 
3d_scale_carmodel=1 
3d_tunnels=1 
alternative_roadnames=0 
auto_nightmode=0 ; see also nightmode 
cross_border_routes=1 
follow_gps=1 
inertia_on_map_move=1 ; sets autoscroll on the map, tends to be buggy though sometimes doesn't stop.
map_mode="3D" 
maxFovRatioForPoly=8 
maxPolyDistances0 = 2000 
maxPolyDistances1 = 3000 
maxPolyDistances2 = 4000 
maxPolyDistances3 = 5000
maxTrackDistances0 = 2500 
maxTrackDistances1 = 3500 
maxTrackDistances2 = 4500 
maxTrackDistances3 = 5500 
minPolyDistances0 = 500 
minPolyDistances1 = 500 
minPolyDistances2 = 500 
minPolyDistances3 = 500 
minTrackDistances0 = 500 
minTrackDistances1 = 500 
minTrackDistances2 = 500 
minTrackDistances3 = 500 
roadblockicon_maxzoom=2000 
rotation="0"
shields=1
show_labels=1 ; 
show_oneway=1 ; turns on or off the arrows showing one way streets
stop_rotate_on_map_move=1
terrain_in_2d=0
textured_poly=1
viewpreset_front1="30,100,7200,10"
viewpreset_front2="140,7000,6000,10"
viewpreset_front3="140,7000,6000,10"
viewpreset_top="600,50000,225,10"
zoomscale_disappearing=1 ; works with show_zoombar


----------



## hajdu999 (2010 Augusztus 30)

17


----------



## dleeway (2010 Augusztus 30)

14


----------



## VVali (2010 Augusztus 30)

mindjárt megvan :grin:


----------



## Ironika (2010 Augusztus 30)

'12'


----------



## Tepsi5 (2010 Augusztus 30)

[msnd] 
; How does msdn work? Movies, Weather, Petrol prices, etc..... 
msnd.start=0

[mydata]
favicon="" 
max_favorites=16 
max_histories=40 
num_favicons=7 

[mydata.tracks] 
auto_track_visible=1 
record_auto_track=0 
tracklog_folder=""

[navigation] 
autoreplan_action="AUTO"
gps_pos_to_road=1
show_countrychange=1 
show_current_city=1 
sim_speed_factor=1.0 ;Determines how fast the simulation runs, 1=realtime
skip_grab_viewchanging=1 

[other] 
demo_mode=1 

[phone] 
driver="TAPI" 
exe_path="\Windows\cprog.exe" 
win_name="Phone" 

[poi] 
enable_pois_before_080217=1 ;080217 is the date can be changed as needed
multipoi=1 ;allows you to use more than one set of POIs at a time (will show duplicates though)

[power] 
backlight_day=100 
backlight_night=54 
backlight_slow_api=1 
backlight_sync_with_OS=1 
battery_warning_limit=10 
powermgm_state=0 
power_off_mode=1 
power_off_timeout=300 
skip_resume_process=1
skip_suspend_process=1

[rawdisplay] 
class="landscape" ; adjusts the orientation, other options are rlandscape, portrait, square,wide 
driver=GX ;GDI or GX 
highres=0 
screen_x=320 
screen_y=240 
stretch=0

[route] 
allow_carpool=0 
allow_charge=1 
allow_ferry=1 
allow_highway=1 
allow_special=0 
allow_unpaved=0 
allow_uturn=1 
correctness=80 ; we used to have a slider for that
cross_border_routes=1 
fast_car_multiplactor 
fast_car_speed 
motorcycle_multiplactor 
motorcycle_speed
planned_route_weight=7 
route_type="ECO" 
scenic_highway_weight=4 
scenic_scenic_weight=2 
slow_car_multiplactor 
slow_car_speed 
tmc_weight=6 
vehicle_type="truck"

[screen] 
current_background="default.bmp"
focus=1 
focus_activator_key
focus_color 
focus_followlinks
focus_halign
focus_sprite
focus_type=2 
focus_valign 
focus_list_keydown 
focus_list_keyleft 
focus_list_keyright 
focus_list_keyup
focus_list_move_before_scroll
menu_animation=0 
nightmode=0 

[settings] 
accident_map=1 
accident_panel=1 
accident_recalc=0 
closed_map=1 
closed_panel=1 
closed_recalc=0 
closures_map=1 
closures_panel=1
closures_recalc=0 
congestion_map=1 
congestion_panel=1 
congestion_recalc=0
danger_map=1 
danger_panel=1 
danger_recalc=0 
heavy_map=1 
heavy_panel=1 
heavy_recalc=0 
invalid_map=1 
invalid_panel=1 
invalid_recalc=0 
police_map=1 
police_panel=1 
police_recalc=0 
roadworks_map=1 
roadworks_panel=1 
roadworks_recalc=0 
weather_recalc=0 
weather_map=1 
weather_panel=1 


[smartzoom] 
autozoom_address=100 
autozoom_coord=200 
autozoom_cos=200 
auto_follow_on=1
auto_follow_time=10 
auto_smartzoom_time=8 
default_visibility_altitude=4000 
enabled=1 
enabled2d=1 
maxangle=85
maxzoom=250 
minangle=8 
minzoom=60 
overview=0 
overview_distance=20000 
overview_zoomlevel=10000 
restore_smartzoom_on=1
use2d=1 ;use2d is to use separate smartzoom for 2d and 3d. Once this is implemented in a UI it should be set to 1. 
zoom_after_find=1 


[speedcam] 
disable="_SUI", "_GER", "_AUT"
enable_at_startup=1
speedcam_sound="!alert1"
usemio=-12,90,37,27 

[sound] 
auto_mute=0
ding=0 
device_bps= 
device_samplerate=
device_stereo= 
dynamic_volume_maxspeed=100 
dynamic_volume_minspeed=40 
dynamic_volume_os_volume_max=255 
dynamic_volume_type=1 
dynamic_volume_voicemaxspeed=80 
dynamic_volume_voice_volume_max=100 
incomingcallsetting=0 
queue_length=200 
sound_volume=255 
sound_muted=0 
suspend_time=5 ;timeout for wavedev to goto sleep 
use_os_volume=1 
voice_muted=0 
voice_volume=255 

[timezone] 
auto_index=29 
default_timezone=29 ; GMT+1 amsterdam 
index=29 
manual_dst=0
reset_os_timezone=0 
sync_os_timezone=0 
sync_time=1 
use_auto=1 

[tmc] 
auto_detour_calc=0 
;announce_total_route=1 
baud=38400 
ignore_all_events=0 
port="COM,1" 
source="gns" 
;harman eten galik opentmc2 opentmc1 hyundai samsung amaryllo royaltek gns 

[tripcomputer] 
num_of_trips=4 ; default igo8 has only 3

[tts]
always_say_road_names=1
announce_exit_directions=1
announce_street_name=1
priority="HIGH"
skip_exit_numbers=0
tts_buffer=131072
tts_logics=3

[usb]
disable_on_startup=0
enable_on_shutdown=1
quitmap_msg_quits=0

[warning] 
approach_beep_distances=200 
approach_beep_sound="!sectionbeepB" 
max_section_time=240 
overspeed_sound= "!alert3" ; speedcam sound 
pedestrian_warning=0 
pedestrian_warning_threshold=10 
section_beep_distance=200
section_beep_sound= "!sectionbeepA" 
section_end_sound= "!sectionend"
section_start_sound="!sectionstartA" 
speedcam_maxdistance_from_road=
speedcam_max_angle=20
speedcam_max_lookahead=400 
speedcam_snap_distance=200 
speedcam_soundtype=1 
speedcam_visualtype=1 
speedcam_warning=1
speedlimit_warning=1 
speedlimit_warning_visual=1 
speedlimit_warning_voice=1 
speedwarn_alt_builtup_based=1
speedwarn_alt_limit
speedwarn_alt_tolerance
speedwarn_tolerance=110 
speedwarn_alt_toltype
speedwarn_toltype 
warn_distances=130:450,110:350,90:300,60:200,40:10 0 ;These numbers are apparently in the format of Speedistance


----------



## Ironika (2010 Augusztus 30)

hehe


----------



## hajdu999 (2010 Augusztus 30)

kösz


----------



## Ironika (2010 Augusztus 30)

'14'


----------



## dleeway (2010 Augusztus 30)

15


----------



## VVali (2010 Augusztus 30)

asszem elég
Nektek hajrá!!!


----------



## Ironika (2010 Augusztus 30)

'15'


----------



## dleeway (2010 Augusztus 30)

16


----------



## Tepsi5 (2010 Augusztus 30)

Remélem nem csak a hsz-ek gyűltek, de segíteni is tudtam valakinek...


----------



## Ironika (2010 Augusztus 30)

Köszönjük


----------



## dleeway (2010 Augusztus 30)

17 54321


----------



## hajdu999 (2010 Augusztus 30)

21:d


----------



## dleeway (2010 Augusztus 30)

18


----------



## Ironika (2010 Augusztus 30)

Jaja


----------



## Ironika (2010 Augusztus 30)

'18'


----------



## dleeway (2010 Augusztus 30)

19 utolsó előtti 5 másodperc


----------



## hajdu999 (2010 Augusztus 30)

tíz


----------



## Ironika (2010 Augusztus 30)

'19'


----------



## dleeway (2010 Augusztus 30)

na végre.itt a kezdet


----------



## VVali (2010 Augusztus 30)

Nem lett elég


----------



## Ironika (2010 Augusztus 30)

És készen is vagyok Ezazz


----------



## dleeway (2010 Augusztus 30)

kitartást nektek.


----------



## hajdu999 (2010 Augusztus 30)

igen


----------



## Ironika (2010 Augusztus 30)

Nem lett elég?:O


----------



## hajdu999 (2010 Augusztus 30)

2


----------



## VVali (2010 Augusztus 30)

Nem 
és nem értem,h miért


----------



## hajdu999 (2010 Augusztus 30)

[email protected] írta:


> kitartás


egyetértek


----------



## hajdu999 (2010 Augusztus 30)

Kriszta999 írta:


> 8


9


----------



## Ironika (2010 Augusztus 30)

Nekem sem...


----------



## hajdu999 (2010 Augusztus 30)

sikerült?


----------



## Ironika (2010 Augusztus 30)

Valamiért nem


----------



## VVali (2010 Augusztus 30)

Lezárt fórum,amit találtam,azért nem megy


----------



## Ironika (2010 Augusztus 30)

Most várjunk két napot?


----------



## hajdu999 (2010 Augusztus 30)

meg lett!


----------



## Ironika (2010 Augusztus 30)

Akkor nézd meg tudsz-e tölteni


----------



## hajdu999 (2010 Augusztus 30)

*üzenet*

kész lesz


----------



## VVali (2010 Augusztus 30)

Én már valamikor februárban regisztráltam,szerintem több,mint két napja


----------



## hajdu999 (2010 Augusztus 30)

ez érdekes!:idea:


----------



## Ironika (2010 Augusztus 30)

És azóta sem tudsz tölteni?:O


----------



## hajdu999 (2010 Augusztus 30)

én is gyüjtöm


----------



## VVali (2010 Augusztus 30)

csak most szedtem össze a 20 hozzászólást (ez már a 25ik)


----------



## Ironika (2010 Augusztus 30)

Én nem akarok fél évet várni


----------



## VVali (2010 Augusztus 30)

most próbáltam nem zárt fórumban,de ott sem megy


----------



## Ironika (2010 Augusztus 30)

hmm


----------



## VVali (2010 Augusztus 30)

és még mindig csak "Tag"-ok vagyunk,nem "Állandó tag"-ok
???????????


----------



## hajdu999 (2010 Augusztus 30)

manóbenci írta:


> 51616236


Ft


----------



## hajdu999 (2010 Augusztus 30)

66


----------



## Ironika (2010 Augusztus 30)

Úgy tűnik


----------



## hajdu999 (2010 Augusztus 30)

+9:d


----------



## Ironika (2010 Augusztus 30)

Az igen


----------



## VVali (2010 Augusztus 30)

Sikerült valakinek?


----------



## VVali (2010 Augusztus 30)

???


----------



## Ironika (2010 Augusztus 30)

Nekem nem


----------



## VVali (2010 Augusztus 30)

Már azt sem tudom,mit akartam letölteni


----------



## Ironika (2010 Augusztus 30)

De próbálkozok


----------



## Ironika (2010 Augusztus 30)

Nekem nagyon kéne egy könyv
Nem adom fel


----------



## VVali (2010 Augusztus 30)

Melyik?


----------



## Ironika (2010 Augusztus 30)

Claudi Gray- Hourglass
Az első kettőt nemrég olvastam


----------



## VVali (2010 Augusztus 30)

Én a Villámtolvajra pályázom.
Mikor regisztráltál?


----------



## Ironika (2010 Augusztus 30)

Tegnap


----------



## Ironika (2010 Augusztus 30)

Nem találtam sehol máshol,ahol le tudnám tölteni


----------



## VVali (2010 Augusztus 30)

Akkor nálad az lehet a baj,h nem vagy két napja


----------



## Ironika (2010 Augusztus 30)

De azt írták,hogy vagy két nap,vagy 20 hsz


----------



## VVali (2010 Augusztus 30)

de úgy látom,másoknak sikerült


----------



## Ironika (2010 Augusztus 30)

Én is fórumozok most máshol is...hátha akkor sikerül


----------



## Ironika (2010 Augusztus 30)

Na még három hsz és kiderül


----------



## Ironika (2010 Augusztus 30)

Na oké, kivérom a két napot,mert ez nem jön össze...:S


----------



## VVali (2010 Augusztus 30)

Végre! Végre!
Csak várni kellett egy kicsit


----------



## Gerlinda (2010 Augusztus 30)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg




Köszönöm a lehetőséget!


----------



## Gerlinda (2010 Augusztus 30)

Nagyon várom már, hofy elteljen a 24 óra!


----------



## Gerlinda (2010 Augusztus 30)

Érdekes dolgokat fedeztem fel.


----------



## Gerlinda (2010 Augusztus 30)

Üdvözlök mindenkit a CanadaHun-on.


----------



## Gerlinda (2010 Augusztus 30)

Füleg az oktatással kapcsolatos témák érdekelnek.


----------



## Gerlinda (2010 Augusztus 30)

Bocs, az előbb elírtam: nem "füleg", hanem "főleg".


----------



## xdiverobi (2010 Augusztus 30)

*köszi*

Sziasztok!


----------



## Gerlinda (2010 Augusztus 30)

Szeretnék tapasztalatot cserélni a Kanadában dolgozó óvónőkkel, tanítónőkkel.


----------



## xdiverobi (2010 Augusztus 30)

Ez a fórum oldal tényleg jó és sok hasznos info van itt!
Köszönet minden kedves Fórumozónak!
Robi


----------



## Gerlinda (2010 Augusztus 30)

Ha valamiben segíthetek, én is szívesen megteszem.


----------



## Gerlinda (2010 Augusztus 30)

14 évet tanítottam alsó tagozatom, 7-11 éves gyerekeket tanítottam.


----------



## Gerlinda (2010 Augusztus 30)

Most óvodásokat fogok nevelni.


----------



## Gerlinda (2010 Augusztus 30)

Szervusztok!


----------



## xdiverobi (2010 Augusztus 30)

*Boldog Valentin-napot mindenkinek.*


----------



## gabranek (2010 Augusztus 30)

"A Császár, akinek testét mesterséges módszerekkel, lelkét pedig emberáldozatokkal
tartják életben, megkezdi az emberlakta világűr visszahódításának fáradságos
munkáját."


----------



## gabranek (2010 Augusztus 30)

"Úgy beszélik, Necromundán hamar felnő az ember."


----------



## xdiverobi (2010 Augusztus 30)

Én is örülök, hogy rátaláltam erre az oldalra rengeteg hasznos ifo van itt!!


----------



## gabranek (2010 Augusztus 30)

"Ez a hatalmas, üreges,
hővezető tüske volt egyúttal a bolyváros horgonya és gyökere is."


----------



## gabranek (2010 Augusztus 30)

"- Micsoda nagy pörkölés lesz!"


----------



## xdiverobi (2010 Augusztus 30)

Sok sikert nektek Torontóban!


----------



## gabranek (2010 Augusztus 30)

"Értetek dolgozunk."


----------



## gabranek (2010 Augusztus 30)

"Ez az én álarcom, azt hiszem."


----------



## gabranek (2010 Augusztus 30)

Egy innen, egy onnan!


----------



## gabranek (2010 Augusztus 30)

Miféle kadét válna belőled, szépfiú?


----------



## gabranek (2010 Augusztus 30)

Lepotyogott, ugye?


----------



## gabranek (2010 Augusztus 30)

Miért adjunk neked menedéket, mi?


----------



## xdiverobi (2010 Augusztus 30)

...


----------



## gabranek (2010 Augusztus 30)

Tesztelje le nekem! Teljesen.


----------



## gabranek (2010 Augusztus 30)

Intelligencia...


----------



## gabranek (2010 Augusztus 30)

Ballisztikus képesség...


----------



## gabranek (2010 Augusztus 30)

Fájdalomtűrés...


----------



## xdiverobi (2010 Augusztus 30)

Sziasztok topiklakók!


----------



## gabranek (2010 Augusztus 30)

N-nem tudom, uram


----------



## gabranek (2010 Augusztus 30)

Irtózatos az ő neve, uram


----------



## xdiverobi (2010 Augusztus 30)

Sziasztok topiklakók!


----------



## gabranek (2010 Augusztus 30)

Hogyan is érhetnék fel önnel, uram?


----------



## gabranek (2010 Augusztus 30)

Mi ez, valami kegyetlen tréfa?


----------



## xdiverobi (2010 Augusztus 30)

Nagyatád (Somogy megye) felhős, 17 C fok, eső nincs (még)


----------



## gabranek (2010 Augusztus 30)

Itt idegen fülek is vannak


----------



## gabranek (2010 Augusztus 30)

És a megvan a 20


----------



## xdiverobi (2010 Augusztus 30)

Sziasztok, hasznos topik! Köszi!


----------



## xdiverobi (2010 Augusztus 30)

Nagyon jóók!!


----------



## xdiverobi (2010 Augusztus 30)

Köszönet mindenkinek a hasznos diákért!!


----------



## xdiverobi (2010 Augusztus 30)

Remélem jó muri lesz!!


----------



## xdiverobi (2010 Augusztus 30)

Ok, köszi!


----------



## xdiverobi (2010 Augusztus 30)

Köszi!


----------



## xdiverobi (2010 Augusztus 30)

Sziasztok! Nagyon örülök a témának. Jót tesz a gyereknek a technika főleg ha váltaztos!


----------



## xdiverobi (2010 Augusztus 30)

Ezt kipróbáljuk mi is!


----------



## xdiverobi (2010 Augusztus 30)

Két szőke a Mc Donald's-ban:
- Kérek egy shake-t
mire a másik:
- Akkor én pedig egy astalt szeretnék!

Az angol, az ír meg a skót elhatározzák, hogy közös vacsorát rendeznek.
- Én hozom a húst! - mondja az angol.
- Én hozom a tésztát! - szólal meg az ír.
- Én pedig hozom az öcsémet! - kontráz a skót.

A skót házat épít, ám az épület egy részére nem épít tetőt.
- Itt miért nincs tető? - kérdezi a szomszédja.
- Mert itt lesz a zuhanyozó.

Két rendőr beszélget:
- Képzeld, a sógorom meghalt epilepsziában.
- És hazahozzátok, vagy ott temetitek el?


----------



## ballagbr (2010 Augusztus 30)

*Sziasztok!*

Sziasztok! Új tag vagyok, de már körül néztem az oldalon,és nagyon tetszik!


----------



## ballagbr (2010 Augusztus 30)

:444:


----------



## ballagbr (2010 Augusztus 30)

Hullik a fárol sárga levél


----------



## ballagbr (2010 Augusztus 30)

Vele játszik a szellő, fújja a szél.


----------



## ballagbr (2010 Augusztus 30)

5


----------



## ballagbr (2010 Augusztus 30)

6


----------



## ballagbr (2010 Augusztus 30)

7


----------



## ballagbr (2010 Augusztus 30)

8


----------



## ballagbr (2010 Augusztus 30)

kilenc


----------



## ballagbr (2010 Augusztus 30)

Ez itt a tizedik hozzászólásom, még csakkiss


----------



## ballagbr (2010 Augusztus 30)

11


----------



## ballagbr (2010 Augusztus 30)

Xii


----------



## ballagbr (2010 Augusztus 30)

Xiii


----------



## ballagbr (2010 Augusztus 30)

Tizennégy,


----------



## ballagbr (2010 Augusztus 30)

15:shock:


----------



## ballagbr (2010 Augusztus 30)

tizenhat161616161616161616161616161616161:-xkiss


----------



## ballagbr (2010 Augusztus 30)

17:4:


----------



## ballagbr (2010 Augusztus 30)

Mennyi is volt?


----------



## ballagbr (2010 Augusztus 30)

19


----------



## ballagbr (2010 Augusztus 30)

hú:9:sz


----------



## ballagbr (2010 Augusztus 30)

*Helló!*

Helló!


----------



## ballagbr (2010 Augusztus 30)

Mindenki jól van, ugye?


----------



## fameroka (2010 Augusztus 30)

Hiszed, vagy nem


----------



## fameroka (2010 Augusztus 30)

Most meghaltál bennem


----------



## fameroka (2010 Augusztus 30)

De egy szívdobbanással újjászületsz


----------



## fameroka (2010 Augusztus 30)

Rettentő mélyről bukkansz fel ismét


----------



## fameroka (2010 Augusztus 30)

És én szinte sajgok


----------



## fameroka (2010 Augusztus 30)

Hogy újra szeretsz


----------



## fameroka (2010 Augusztus 30)

Refr: Ne uralkodj rajtam, ne gyűlölj meg engem


----------



## fameroka (2010 Augusztus 30)

Belém kapaszkodj, érezd, hogy lebegsz


----------



## fameroka (2010 Augusztus 30)

Velem vétkezz, velem imádkozz


----------



## fameroka (2010 Augusztus 30)

És ne titkold semmit, hogy szerelem ez


----------



## fameroka (2010 Augusztus 30)

Remelem tetszett


----------



## hollogy (2010 Augusztus 30)

Hali mindenkinek és köszi


----------



## hollogy (2010 Augusztus 30)

Szépnapot nektek


----------



## hollogy (2010 Augusztus 30)

Lehetne egy gondolatom,de nem tudom olvassa ezt valaki


----------



## hollogy (2010 Augusztus 30)

Majd jövök holnap is üdv mindenkinek


----------



## hollogy (2010 Augusztus 30)

*üdv*

Mindenkinek szép napot


----------



## Smartie100 (2010 Augusztus 30)

még mindig köszi


----------



## Smartie100 (2010 Augusztus 30)

jelen!


----------



## Andrea 21 (2010 Augusztus 30)

Sziasztok!!!


----------



## Andrea 21 (2010 Augusztus 30)

Szep napot!


----------



## Andrea 21 (2010 Augusztus 30)

3


----------



## Andrea 21 (2010 Augusztus 30)

4


----------



## Andrea 21 (2010 Augusztus 30)

5


----------



## Andrea 21 (2010 Augusztus 30)

6


----------



## Andrea 21 (2010 Augusztus 30)

7


----------



## Andrea 21 (2010 Augusztus 30)

8


----------



## xe74 (2010 Augusztus 30)

Hi mindenkinek
Ki találta ki ezt a hozzászólásos ..... ?

Ez az első


----------



## Andrea 21 (2010 Augusztus 30)

9


----------



## Andrea 21 (2010 Augusztus 30)

furcsa


----------



## ani17x (2010 Augusztus 30)

*szia*

kiss


Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


----------



## Andrea 21 (2010 Augusztus 30)

11


----------



## ani17x (2010 Augusztus 30)

*nem tudni de elég hülyeség, ami azt illeti*




xe74 írta:


> Hi mindenkinek
> Ki találta ki ezt a hozzászólásos ..... ?
> 
> Ez az első


----------



## hollogy (2010 Augusztus 30)

Hali


----------



## Andrea 21 (2010 Augusztus 30)

12


----------



## cattaro (2010 Augusztus 30)

Itt vagyok !


----------



## ani17x (2010 Augusztus 30)

*10:d*

:d


andrea 21 írta:


> 9


----------



## Andrea 21 (2010 Augusztus 30)

szerintem sincs semmi ertelme


----------



## cattaro (2010 Augusztus 30)

Most hol is vagyok pontosan ?


----------



## hollogy (2010 Augusztus 30)

Látom mindenki csak szologat,de értelme nincs


----------



## ani17x (2010 Augusztus 30)

*halli*




hollogy írta:


> Hali


----------



## cattaro (2010 Augusztus 30)

Azt hiszem eltévedtem.


----------



## Andrea 21 (2010 Augusztus 30)

14


----------



## ani17x (2010 Augusztus 30)

*hát nincs*




hollogy írta:


> Látom mindenki csak szologat,de értelme nincs


----------



## hollogy (2010 Augusztus 30)

Igen


----------



## cattaro (2010 Augusztus 30)

Pedig elalvás előtt pontosan ott voltam.


----------



## cattaro (2010 Augusztus 30)

Ott,mellette.


----------



## ani17x (2010 Augusztus 30)

*valami canadai de magyar oldalon egyben*




cattaro írta:


> Most hol is vagyok pontosan ?


----------



## hollogy (2010 Augusztus 30)

Te is igy gondolod


----------



## Andrea 21 (2010 Augusztus 30)




----------



## ani17x (2010 Augusztus 30)

Legyen már meg a 20


----------



## ani17x (2010 Augusztus 30)

NEkem kell a boldogság gyere haza alapzene


----------



## Andrea 21 (2010 Augusztus 30)

:*


----------



## cattaro (2010 Augusztus 30)

Ki mellett ???????


----------



## ani17x (2010 Augusztus 30)

Mert fel szeretném énekelni


----------



## xe74 (2010 Augusztus 30)

1


----------



## ani17x (2010 Augusztus 30)

A héten


----------



## Andrea 21 (2010 Augusztus 30)

17


----------



## hollogy (2010 Augusztus 30)

Nem lenne érdekesebb ha irnátok


----------



## cattaro (2010 Augusztus 30)

Jelentkezzen aki valami közelebbit tud a tegnap estéről!


----------



## ani17x (2010 Augusztus 30)

De nem engedi leszedni


----------



## xe74 (2010 Augusztus 30)

2


----------



## hollogy (2010 Augusztus 30)

csak számok


----------



## Andrea 21 (2010 Augusztus 30)

szep az ido


----------



## xe74 (2010 Augusztus 30)

4


----------



## ani17x (2010 Augusztus 30)

már nem tudom hol tartok:S


----------



## hollogy (2010 Augusztus 30)

Na


----------



## cattaro (2010 Augusztus 30)

Megtaláltam az igazolványomat.


----------



## ani17x (2010 Augusztus 30)

itt nem szép:S


----------



## hollogy (2010 Augusztus 30)

Andi midjárt meg van a20


----------



## ani17x (2010 Augusztus 30)

Remek:S


----------



## cattaro (2010 Augusztus 30)

Nem is hasonlítok magamra. Ez már kóros ?


----------



## Andrea 21 (2010 Augusztus 30)




----------



## hollogy (2010 Augusztus 30)

Szegeden borus az idő


----------



## cattaro (2010 Augusztus 30)

Ti legalább ismeritek egymást.


----------



## Andrea 21 (2010 Augusztus 30)

ez az utolso, hajra!!!!


----------



## hollogy (2010 Augusztus 30)

Ti honnan vagytok


----------



## cattaro (2010 Augusztus 30)

Azt sem ismerem,aki a tükörből visszanéz.


----------



## hollogy (2010 Augusztus 30)

Nem misem ismerjük,de dolgozunk a tagságért


----------



## cattaro (2010 Augusztus 30)

Látom van aki magáraismert.


----------



## hollogy (2010 Augusztus 30)

Hali


----------



## cattaro (2010 Augusztus 30)

Szóval ti sem ismeritek azt aki a tükrömből vizslat engem ?


----------



## hollogy (2010 Augusztus 30)

19


----------



## hollogy (2010 Augusztus 30)

Majd jövök még üdv nektek


----------



## cattaro (2010 Augusztus 30)

Akkor szimpla üldözési mániám van.


----------



## hollogy (2010 Augusztus 30)

szia tükrös


----------



## cattaro (2010 Augusztus 30)

Azért , mert nem követnek még lehet üldözési mániám.


----------



## cattaro (2010 Augusztus 30)

Szia Hollogy


----------



## hollogy (2010 Augusztus 30)

Lehet,hogy matt a tükör tisztitsd meg és jobban látsz


----------



## cattaro (2010 Augusztus 30)

Két jegesmedve sétál a sivatagban.


----------



## cattaro (2010 Augusztus 30)

- Te pajti , baromira csúszós lehet itt télen.


----------



## hollogy (2010 Augusztus 30)

Hali sajna mennem kell mire megismerhetnélek


----------



## cattaro (2010 Augusztus 30)

Miből gondolod ?


----------



## cattaro (2010 Augusztus 30)

- Nem látod ? Jól felszórták homokkal.


----------



## cattaro (2010 Augusztus 30)

pá . én is őrültem


----------



## Andrea 21 (2010 Augusztus 30)

)


----------



## cattaro (2010 Augusztus 30)

Normálisnak lenni a legunalmasabb dolog. Megmondták. Én hiszek a hangoknak.


----------



## cattaro (2010 Augusztus 30)

Jajj, Sztahanovnak fognak még becézni


----------



## cattaro (2010 Augusztus 30)

Ne reménykedjetek, visszajövök! Ám ha mégsem, legalább lesz egy jó napotok  Jobbakat és legyetek szépek


----------



## nikoletta900330 (2010 Augusztus 30)

Nagyon szép munkák!


----------



## Andrea 21 (2010 Augusztus 30)

*Könyv: A női agy (Louanne Brizendine)*

Hálás lennék, ha valaki feltenné, vagy egy linket adna, ahonnan letudnám szedni. Előre is köszönöm!


----------



## beveroni (2010 Augusztus 30)

sziasztok nagyon jó ez az oldal!!!


----------



## Rusina (2010 Augusztus 30)

Sziasztok


----------



## 00edhardy00 (2010 Augusztus 30)

sziaztok


----------



## xe74 (2010 Augusztus 30)

20


----------



## xe74 (2010 Augusztus 30)

19


----------



## xe74 (2010 Augusztus 30)

18


----------



## xe74 (2010 Augusztus 30)

17


----------



## xe74 (2010 Augusztus 30)

16


----------



## kemendib (2010 Augusztus 30)

Sziasztok! Jelentkezem, itt vagyok!


----------



## xe74 (2010 Augusztus 30)

15


----------



## kemendib (2010 Augusztus 30)

2


----------



## kemendib (2010 Augusztus 30)

3


----------



## kemendib (2010 Augusztus 30)

Nehéz összeszedni ezt a 20 hozzászólást értelmesen...


----------



## Antlasz (2010 Augusztus 30)

Üdvözlök mindenkit.


----------



## Antlasz (2010 Augusztus 30)

Nem értem ezt a fórumot...
Megvolt a 20 hozzászólásom, átrendezték, erre kezdhetem elölről mintha most regisztráltam volna.


----------



## amta (2010 Augusztus 30)




----------



## amta (2010 Augusztus 30)

1


----------



## Antlasz (2010 Augusztus 30)

Bár érdeklődöm a keresztszemes iránt, végül a hajócsipkénél kötöttem ki.


----------



## amta (2010 Augusztus 30)

2


----------



## Antlasz (2010 Augusztus 30)

4


----------



## amta (2010 Augusztus 30)

3


----------



## Antlasz (2010 Augusztus 30)

5


----------



## amta (2010 Augusztus 30)

4


----------



## Antlasz (2010 Augusztus 30)




----------



## amta (2010 Augusztus 30)

5


----------



## Antlasz (2010 Augusztus 30)

;-)


----------



## amta (2010 Augusztus 30)

6


----------



## amta (2010 Augusztus 30)

7


----------



## Antlasz (2010 Augusztus 30)

:-d


----------



## Antlasz (2010 Augusztus 30)

9


----------



## amta (2010 Augusztus 30)

8


----------



## Antlasz (2010 Augusztus 30)

10


----------



## amta (2010 Augusztus 30)

9


----------



## amta (2010 Augusztus 30)

10


----------



## amta (2010 Augusztus 30)

11


----------



## Antlasz (2010 Augusztus 30)

Érdekes. A hozzászólásaim eltűntek, de az megmaradt a rendszerben hogy valaki valamikor megköszönte a hozzászólásom :-(


----------



## amta (2010 Augusztus 30)

12


----------



## Antlasz (2010 Augusztus 30)

12


----------



## amta (2010 Augusztus 30)

13


----------



## Antlasz (2010 Augusztus 30)

Hobbiból programozgatok.


----------



## amta (2010 Augusztus 30)

14


----------



## Antlasz (2010 Augusztus 30)

És fából próbálok hajócskát készíteni. Több kevesebb (mostanában inkább több  ) sikerrel.


----------



## amta (2010 Augusztus 30)

15


----------



## amta (2010 Augusztus 30)

16


----------



## amta (2010 Augusztus 30)

17


----------



## amta (2010 Augusztus 30)

18


----------



## amta (2010 Augusztus 30)

19


----------



## Antlasz (2010 Augusztus 30)

15


----------



## amta (2010 Augusztus 30)

??


----------



## amta (2010 Augusztus 30)

???


----------



## Antlasz (2010 Augusztus 30)

16


----------



## Antlasz (2010 Augusztus 30)

17


----------



## Antlasz (2010 Augusztus 30)

18


----------



## Antlasz (2010 Augusztus 30)

19


----------



## Antlasz (2010 Augusztus 30)

20


----------



## hazivereb (2010 Augusztus 30)

Üdv mindenkinek


----------



## hazivereb (2010 Augusztus 30)

2


----------



## hazivereb (2010 Augusztus 30)

3bis


----------



## hazivereb (2010 Augusztus 30)

l


----------



## hazivereb (2010 Augusztus 30)

e


----------



## Antlasz (2010 Augusztus 30)

Megvan a 20 hozzászólás, mégsem mutatja a képeket ez a rendszer...
Úgy tűnik nem kedvel :-(


----------



## KERZSI (2010 Augusztus 30)

Hi!


----------



## hazivereb (2010 Augusztus 30)

n


----------



## KERZSI (2010 Augusztus 30)

2


----------



## hazivereb (2010 Augusztus 30)

ni


----------



## hazivereb (2010 Augusztus 30)

v


----------



## hazivereb (2010 Augusztus 30)

agy


----------



## Szerend (2010 Augusztus 30)

Sziasztok!


----------



## hazivereb (2010 Augusztus 30)

ne


----------



## Szerend (2010 Augusztus 30)

Itt most tényleg addig kell írkálni, míg nincs meg a 20 hozzászólás?


----------



## Szerend (2010 Augusztus 30)

Budapesten borús az idő.


----------



## hazivereb (2010 Augusztus 30)

m


----------



## Szerend (2010 Augusztus 30)

Az ablakon kinézve pont egy autós próbál beparkolni.


----------



## Szerend (2010 Augusztus 30)

Nem sikerült neki. keres másik helyet...


----------



## KERZSI (2010 Augusztus 30)

3


----------



## hazivereb (2010 Augusztus 30)

l


----------



## hazivereb (2010 Augusztus 30)

e


----------



## Szerend (2010 Augusztus 30)

Már esik is.


----------



## KERZSI (2010 Augusztus 30)

4


----------



## Szerend (2010 Augusztus 30)

Az emberek szedik a lábukat....


----------



## KERZSI (2010 Augusztus 30)

5


----------



## KERZSI (2010 Augusztus 30)

6


----------



## Szerend (2010 Augusztus 30)

Ma nem csináltam semmi hasznosat...


----------



## KERZSI (2010 Augusztus 30)

7


----------



## Szerend (2010 Augusztus 30)

... csak lementem vásárolni, de még nem is ettem semmit...


----------



## KERZSI (2010 Augusztus 30)

8


----------



## Szerend (2010 Augusztus 30)

Valaki kiabál az utcán.


----------



## Szerend (2010 Augusztus 30)

Eh... Az előbbi parkoló autó...


----------



## KERZSI (2010 Augusztus 30)

9


----------



## Szerend (2010 Augusztus 30)

lehet megkarcolt egy másikat...


----------



## KERZSI (2010 Augusztus 30)

10


----------



## KERZSI (2010 Augusztus 30)

11


----------



## Szerend (2010 Augusztus 30)

sőt... valószínű, mert ott megy a kiabálás...


----------



## KERZSI (2010 Augusztus 30)

12


----------



## hazivereb (2010 Augusztus 30)

nn


----------



## KERZSI (2010 Augusztus 30)

fiam itt zongorázik mellettem


----------



## KERZSI (2010 Augusztus 30)

hogy ne unatkozzak


----------



## hazivereb (2010 Augusztus 30)

i e


----------



## Szerend (2010 Augusztus 30)

Majd elrendezik...


----------



## Szerend (2010 Augusztus 30)

Az ég durván fekete...


----------



## KERZSI (2010 Augusztus 30)

most éppen Herbie Hancock


----------



## Szerend (2010 Augusztus 30)

Nem bánom a lehűlést...


----------



## KERZSI (2010 Augusztus 30)

16


----------



## Szerend (2010 Augusztus 30)

a lakásban így is nagyon meleg van...


----------



## Szerend (2010 Augusztus 30)

szólnak a harangok...


----------



## hazivereb (2010 Augusztus 30)

z


----------



## KERZSI (2010 Augusztus 30)

17


----------



## Szerend (2010 Augusztus 30)

19 óra...


----------



## hazivereb (2010 Augusztus 30)

it


----------



## Szerend (2010 Augusztus 30)

a melósok az eső miatt befejezték a munkát a szomszéd épületen...


----------



## KERZSI (2010 Augusztus 30)

18


----------



## hazivereb (2010 Augusztus 30)

t a


----------



## KERZSI (2010 Augusztus 30)

most Oscar Peterson-t


----------



## Szerend (2010 Augusztus 30)

ebből még csúnya vihar lehet...


----------



## KERZSI (2010 Augusztus 30)

vége????


----------



## Szerend (2010 Augusztus 30)

je... túl a 20-on....


----------



## hazivereb (2010 Augusztus 30)

k


----------



## hazivereb (2010 Augusztus 30)

é


----------



## hazivereb (2010 Augusztus 30)

rdés


----------



## kolbi870315 (2010 Augusztus 30)

1


----------



## kolbi870315 (2010 Augusztus 30)

2


----------



## kolbi870315 (2010 Augusztus 30)

3


----------



## kolbi870315 (2010 Augusztus 30)

4


----------



## kolbi870315 (2010 Augusztus 30)

5


----------



## kolbi870315 (2010 Augusztus 30)

6


----------



## kolbi870315 (2010 Augusztus 30)

7


----------



## kolbi870315 (2010 Augusztus 30)

8


----------



## kolbi870315 (2010 Augusztus 30)

9


----------



## kolbi870315 (2010 Augusztus 30)

10


----------



## kolbi870315 (2010 Augusztus 30)

11


----------



## kolbi870315 (2010 Augusztus 30)

12


----------



## kolbi870315 (2010 Augusztus 30)

13


----------



## kolbi870315 (2010 Augusztus 30)

14


----------



## kolbi870315 (2010 Augusztus 30)

15


----------



## kolbi870315 (2010 Augusztus 30)

16


----------



## kolbi870315 (2010 Augusztus 30)

17


----------



## kolbi870315 (2010 Augusztus 30)

18


----------



## kolbi870315 (2010 Augusztus 30)

19


----------



## kolbi870315 (2010 Augusztus 30)

20


----------



## nnnnnn (2010 Augusztus 30)

*üdvözlet mindenkinek*



Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg



Üdv mindenkinek!


----------



## nnnnnn (2010 Augusztus 30)

1


----------



## nnnnnn (2010 Augusztus 30)

2


----------



## nnnnnn (2010 Augusztus 30)

3


----------



## nnnnnn (2010 Augusztus 30)

4


----------



## nnnnnn (2010 Augusztus 30)

5


----------



## nnnnnn (2010 Augusztus 30)

6


----------



## nnnnnn (2010 Augusztus 30)

7


----------



## nnnnnn (2010 Augusztus 30)

8


----------



## nnnnnn (2010 Augusztus 30)

9


----------



## nnnnnn (2010 Augusztus 30)

10


----------



## nnnnnn (2010 Augusztus 30)

11


----------



## nnnnnn (2010 Augusztus 30)

12


----------



## nnnnnn (2010 Augusztus 30)

13


----------



## nnnnnn (2010 Augusztus 30)

14


----------



## nnnnnn (2010 Augusztus 30)

15


----------



## nnnnnn (2010 Augusztus 30)

16


----------



## nnnnnn (2010 Augusztus 30)

17


----------



## nnnnnn (2010 Augusztus 30)

18


----------



## nnnnnn (2010 Augusztus 30)

19


----------



## nnnnnn (2010 Augusztus 30)

20


----------



## Anita_55 (2010 Augusztus 30)

1


----------



## Anita_55 (2010 Augusztus 30)

2


----------



## Anita_55 (2010 Augusztus 30)

3


----------



## Anita_55 (2010 Augusztus 30)

4


----------



## Anita_55 (2010 Augusztus 30)

5


----------



## Anita_55 (2010 Augusztus 30)

6


----------



## Anita_55 (2010 Augusztus 30)

7


----------



## Anita_55 (2010 Augusztus 30)

8


----------



## Anita_55 (2010 Augusztus 30)

9


----------



## Anita_55 (2010 Augusztus 30)

10


----------



## Anita_55 (2010 Augusztus 30)

11


----------



## Anita_55 (2010 Augusztus 30)

12


----------



## Anita_55 (2010 Augusztus 30)

13


----------



## Anita_55 (2010 Augusztus 30)

14


----------



## Anita_55 (2010 Augusztus 30)

15


----------



## Anita_55 (2010 Augusztus 30)

16


----------



## Anita_55 (2010 Augusztus 30)

17


----------



## Anita_55 (2010 Augusztus 30)

18


----------



## Anita_55 (2010 Augusztus 30)

19


----------



## Anita_55 (2010 Augusztus 30)

Utolsó, 20


----------



## biktu (2010 Augusztus 30)

Hírek a magyar NB1-ből : 5. fordulóVSC-Teva-Videoton FC 3-1 
54.perc:Sándor György (0-1)
68.perc:Czvtikovics Péter (11-esből) (1-1)
71.perc:Yanick (2-1)
90.perc:Horváth öngól(3-1)


----------



## monababa (2010 Augusztus 30)

a


----------



## biktu (2010 Augusztus 30)

7 mint Hét vezér


----------



## biktu (2010 Augusztus 30)

8 mint Nyolcadik utas....


----------



## biktu (2010 Augusztus 30)

9 mint Kilenc kis gólya leszállt a tóra.......


----------



## biktu (2010 Augusztus 30)

10mint tiszta víz


----------



## biktu (2010 Augusztus 30)

11 mint a Zimmer Feriből Pista az ó lábú focista ki hagyta a tizenegyest


----------



## biktu (2010 Augusztus 30)

12 ennyi évesnek kell lenni ahoz hogy tud nézni a Barátok köztöt


----------



## biktu (2010 Augusztus 30)

13 mint Péntek 13.


----------



## biktu (2010 Augusztus 30)

14 mint..........nem tudok.vagy grilles gép


----------



## biktu (2010 Augusztus 30)

15 mint feri nőt


----------



## biktu (2010 Augusztus 30)

16 ki vagy rúgva


----------



## biktu (2010 Augusztus 30)

17 ingadozok én


----------



## biktu (2010 Augusztus 30)

18 hájf lájfozok


----------



## biktu (2010 Augusztus 30)

19 mint iker ivett


----------



## biktu (2010 Augusztus 30)

20 vizibusz


----------



## biktu (2010 Augusztus 30)

21 magyar kártya játék


----------



## Kata222 (2010 Augusztus 30)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Kata222 (2010 Augusztus 30)

Nem értem, miért nem tudok letölteni?


----------



## Kata222 (2010 Augusztus 30)

Nem értem a systemet!


----------



## ani. (2010 Augusztus 30)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


Köszi Melitta


----------



## ani. (2010 Augusztus 30)

Ez egy jó ötlet a hozzászólásokhoz


----------



## ani. (2010 Augusztus 30)

durcy írta:


> Nagyon segitö kész vagy de ilyen egy jó moderator.kiss


 cstlakozom az elöttem szólóhoz, vagy inkább íróhoz


----------



## qrvaelet (2010 Augusztus 30)

*20 hozzászólás*

Szewasztok. én egy könyvet szeretnék letölteni


----------



## ani. (2010 Augusztus 30)

Sziasztok


----------



## ani. (2010 Augusztus 30)

Üdvözlök mindenkit.


----------



## ani. (2010 Augusztus 30)

Most regisztráltam.
Betekintés alapján jónak tünik az oldal.
Köszönet a létrehozásáért


----------



## ani. (2010 Augusztus 30)

Mindenkinek szép estét kivánok


----------



## Gábor Áron (2010 Augusztus 30)

üdv mindenkinek. kiss


----------



## Gábor Áron (2010 Augusztus 30)

ezt csinálom most: :444:


----------



## Gábor Áron (2010 Augusztus 30)




----------



## Gábor Áron (2010 Augusztus 30)

Ez a gyors hozzászólás


----------



## Gábor Áron (2010 Augusztus 30)

gábor áron írta:


> ez a gyors hozzászólás



:33:


----------



## Gábor Áron (2010 Augusztus 30)

Ez a hatodik, jubileumi hozzászólás


----------



## Gábor Áron (2010 Augusztus 30)

:8::23:


----------



## Sch.E. (2010 Augusztus 31)

*Balaton*

Nekem a Balaton a Riviera....


----------



## Sch.E. (2010 Augusztus 31)

Találtam Balaton topikot, örülök neki...


----------



## Sch.E. (2010 Augusztus 31)

Kevés bejegyzést találtam a Balaton topikban...


----------



## Sch.E. (2010 Augusztus 31)

Tavaly óta működik Badacsonyban a borbusz járat, érinti a legjobb borászatokat a környéken...


----------



## Sch.E. (2010 Augusztus 31)

Szigliget a kedvencem, ott van a legszebb kikötő...


----------



## szatam9a (2010 Augusztus 31)

*asd*

gyorsan kéne 20


----------



## szatam9a (2010 Augusztus 31)

gyorsan kéne 18


----------



## Sch.E. (2010 Augusztus 31)

Badacsonytomajban a Borbély Pincészet legfinomabb bora az ottonel muskotályból készült száraz fehér bor, melyet Gabriellának neveztek el az édesanyáról.


----------



## szatam9a (2010 Augusztus 31)

19 kell még 2arcot akarok letölteni


----------



## szatam9a (2010 Augusztus 31)

szeretitek a magyar rappet? rockot? metált? utálom a fesztiválokat.


----------



## szatam9a (2010 Augusztus 31)

én most jöttem meg egy rockkoncertröl vagy lehet metál volt


----------



## Sch.E. (2010 Augusztus 31)

A legszebb hegy a Szent György-hegy.........


----------



## Sch.E. (2010 Augusztus 31)

Legszebb balatoni város Füred.......


----------



## szatam9a (2010 Augusztus 31)

szerintem a legszebb hely pilis


----------



## Sch.E. (2010 Augusztus 31)

Legjobb kilátó Zamárdiban van...


----------



## szatam9a (2010 Augusztus 31)

legszebb szem a kék tenger kék


----------



## Sch.E. (2010 Augusztus 31)

Pilis is gyönyörű, nagyon jó kirándulóhely!


----------



## szatam9a (2010 Augusztus 31)

sok marhaságot ovlastam már de ez a lejobb


----------



## szatam9a (2010 Augusztus 31)

te honnan írsz? hol laksz?:O


----------



## szatam9a (2010 Augusztus 31)

itt sok buta ember lakik tahok bunkok  nem kellemesek


----------



## szatam9a (2010 Augusztus 31)

a férfiak olyanok mint az egerek


----------



## szatam9a (2010 Augusztus 31)

te férfi vagy vagy nő?


----------



## szatam9a (2010 Augusztus 31)

müvészeti gimibe járok


----------



## szatam9a (2010 Augusztus 31)

sohase volt szerencsém a nőkkel :S


----------



## szatam9a (2010 Augusztus 31)

deh mégis 1x volt de azzt meg én basztam el fááák:S balfaszvagyok


----------



## szatam9a (2010 Augusztus 31)

ha nem lettem volna olyan vak minden máskép lenne:S


----------



## szatam9a (2010 Augusztus 31)

néha már látom magam kényszer zubbonyban


----------



## szatam9a (2010 Augusztus 31)

jézust ledöfném


----------



## szatam9a (2010 Augusztus 31)

igen,istentelen vagyok  mocsok világ ez...


----------



## szatam9a (2010 Augusztus 31)

nah 20 köszöntem


----------



## szatam9a (2010 Augusztus 31)

*asd*

demarmegvotl ahúsznem?:S


----------



## annifej (2010 Augusztus 31)

*jogosultság minél előbb*



Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg



Nagyon szeretnék már aktív tag lenni, Köszönöm!!:


----------



## klaudushka20 (2010 Augusztus 31)

*Hálás köszönet*

Remélem összejön .. tudom kitartás.. megvan x D


----------



## klaudushka20 (2010 Augusztus 31)

19....


----------



## klaudushka20 (2010 Augusztus 31)

18... a ffene 20 másodperces időközök .. nah erre nem számítottam x )


----------



## klaudushka20 (2010 Augusztus 31)

17...


----------



## klaudushka20 (2010 Augusztus 31)

16..


----------



## klaudushka20 (2010 Augusztus 31)

15..


----------



## klaudushka20 (2010 Augusztus 31)

14..


----------



## klaudushka20 (2010 Augusztus 31)

13..


----------



## klaudushka20 (2010 Augusztus 31)

12...


----------



## klaudushka20 (2010 Augusztus 31)

11..


----------



## klaudushka20 (2010 Augusztus 31)

10...


----------



## klaudushka20 (2010 Augusztus 31)

9..


----------



## klaudushka20 (2010 Augusztus 31)

8..


----------



## klaudushka20 (2010 Augusztus 31)

7..


----------



## klaudushka20 (2010 Augusztus 31)

6...


----------



## klaudushka20 (2010 Augusztus 31)

5...


----------



## klaudushka20 (2010 Augusztus 31)

4..


----------



## klaudushka20 (2010 Augusztus 31)

3...


----------



## klaudushka20 (2010 Augusztus 31)

2..


----------



## klaudushka20 (2010 Augusztus 31)

1...


----------



## besiren (2010 Augusztus 31)

Sziasztok! Most mennyi?


----------



## besiren (2010 Augusztus 31)

13


----------



## besiren (2010 Augusztus 31)

14


----------



## besiren (2010 Augusztus 31)

15


----------



## besiren (2010 Augusztus 31)

16


----------



## besiren (2010 Augusztus 31)

17


----------



## besiren (2010 Augusztus 31)

18


----------



## besiren (2010 Augusztus 31)

19


----------



## besiren (2010 Augusztus 31)

Meg van!!!!
Egyébként szakad az eső, ritka ramaty idő van, azért valamivel szebben búcsúzhatott volna a nyár.


----------



## bumby7 (2010 Augusztus 31)

az szép gratula


----------



## bumby7 (2010 Augusztus 31)

a magyar ételek a legjobbak


----------



## bumby7 (2010 Augusztus 31)

hajrá magyarok


----------



## bumby7 (2010 Augusztus 31)

Jó ez a tipp mix


----------



## bumby7 (2010 Augusztus 31)

sadsdsadsa


----------



## bumby7 (2010 Augusztus 31)

sdaadasdad


----------



## bumby7 (2010 Augusztus 31)

dasdasdasd


----------



## bumby7 (2010 Augusztus 31)

sdadasdssa


----------



## bumby7 (2010 Augusztus 31)

dsasadsadasd


----------



## bumby7 (2010 Augusztus 31)

dasdasdaas


----------



## bumby7 (2010 Augusztus 31)

sdasadasda


----------



## bumby7 (2010 Augusztus 31)

dadssadasdsa


----------



## bumby7 (2010 Augusztus 31)

dsasdasd


----------



## bumby7 (2010 Augusztus 31)

dsadasdas


----------



## bumby7 (2010 Augusztus 31)

dadasdas


----------



## bumby7 (2010 Augusztus 31)

dasdas


----------



## bumby7 (2010 Augusztus 31)

sadasdsada


----------



## bumby7 (2010 Augusztus 31)

asdasdsasaaa


----------



## bumby7 (2010 Augusztus 31)

dsasdsads


----------



## bumby7 (2010 Augusztus 31)

sadassasadsa


----------



## csilla8807 (2010 Augusztus 31)

*1*

1


----------



## csilla8807 (2010 Augusztus 31)

*2*

2


----------



## csilla8807 (2010 Augusztus 31)

3


----------



## csilla8807 (2010 Augusztus 31)

4


----------



## csilla8807 (2010 Augusztus 31)

5


----------



## csilla8807 (2010 Augusztus 31)

*6*

6


----------



## csilla8807 (2010 Augusztus 31)

7


----------



## csilla8807 (2010 Augusztus 31)

8


----------



## csilla8807 (2010 Augusztus 31)

9


----------



## csilla8807 (2010 Augusztus 31)

*10*

10


----------



## csilla8807 (2010 Augusztus 31)

*11*

11


----------



## csilla8807 (2010 Augusztus 31)

*12*

12


----------



## csilla8807 (2010 Augusztus 31)

*13*

13


----------



## csilla8807 (2010 Augusztus 31)

*14*

14


----------



## csilla8807 (2010 Augusztus 31)

*15*

15


----------



## csilla8807 (2010 Augusztus 31)

*16*

16


----------



## csilla8807 (2010 Augusztus 31)

*17*

17


----------



## csilla8807 (2010 Augusztus 31)

*18*

18


----------



## csilla8807 (2010 Augusztus 31)

*19*

19


----------



## csilla8807 (2010 Augusztus 31)

*20*

20


----------



## csilla8807 (2010 Augusztus 31)

Köszönöm


----------



## csilla8807 (2010 Augusztus 31)

Köszönöm


----------



## Rusina (2010 Augusztus 31)

Még néhány hiányzik...


----------



## Rusina (2010 Augusztus 31)

pontosan még kettő


----------



## Rusina (2010 Augusztus 31)

és elvileg akkor ez a 20.


----------



## Rusina (2010 Augusztus 31)

na és akkor még várni kell vagy miiii?


----------



## lory9 (2010 Augusztus 31)

Hello


----------



## lory9 (2010 Augusztus 31)

szóval akkor most küédjek 20 jelentéktelen üzenetet???


----------



## lory9 (2010 Augusztus 31)

Hát akkor kezdem is


----------



## lory9 (2010 Augusztus 31)

Ez lesz a 4.


----------



## lory9 (2010 Augusztus 31)

Oh miszter alkohol hát itt vagy már megint


----------



## lory9 (2010 Augusztus 31)

Ez van sprite


----------



## lory9 (2010 Augusztus 31)

7


----------



## lory9 (2010 Augusztus 31)

8


----------



## lory9 (2010 Augusztus 31)

Nem olyan rég született meg a unokatesóm. Nagyon aranyos és elég kövér mert elég sokat etetik és még egy honapos kb. De már néha mosolyog és apa azt mondta hogy ugy alszik a nagybátyámon mint én aludtam apán fain.


----------



## lory9 (2010 Augusztus 31)

Amúgy nem tom hogy jutott eszembe


----------



## lory9 (2010 Augusztus 31)

még 10


----------



## lory9 (2010 Augusztus 31)

9


----------



## lory9 (2010 Augusztus 31)

8


----------



## lory9 (2010 Augusztus 31)

7


----------



## lory9 (2010 Augusztus 31)

holnap suli


----------



## lory9 (2010 Augusztus 31)

5


----------



## lory9 (2010 Augusztus 31)

Amúgy nyolcadikos vok/leszek


----------



## Denikeni (2010 Augusztus 31)

Na még egyszer!
1. hozzászólás


----------



## Denikeni (2010 Augusztus 31)

2. hozzászólás


----------



## Bonnet1971 (2010 Augusztus 31)

szia Melitta !mit is kell csinálnom hogy gyorsan meg legyen az a fránya 20 hozzászólás?


----------



## Bonnet1971 (2010 Augusztus 31)

Akkor SZIA!!!


----------



## Bonnet1971 (2010 Augusztus 31)

Szia!!!


----------



## Bonnet1971 (2010 Augusztus 31)

SZIA!!!Nem is másolat!!!! De igen....  Nagyon huncut egy dolog ez.


----------



## Bonnet1971 (2010 Augusztus 31)

Nagyon huncut egy dolog ez.


----------



## Bonnet1971 (2010 Augusztus 31)

De sikerül kijátszani nagy nehezen......Miért van ez a 20 hozzászólásos dolog?


----------



## Bonnet1971 (2010 Augusztus 31)

Próbálnék én aktív lenni, de hogy legyek, ha folyton akadályoz a le / fel-töltésben??!!!


----------



## Bonnet1971 (2010 Augusztus 31)

Ó! már csak 10 kell....


----------



## Bonnet1971 (2010 Augusztus 31)

Én türelmes vagyok.....!  Kellene egy chat szoba és akkor pikk-pakk meglenne


----------



## Bonnet1971 (2010 Augusztus 31)

De már csak 8......


----------



## Bonnet1971 (2010 Augusztus 31)

7.....


----------



## Bonnet1971 (2010 Augusztus 31)

6....közben elmajszolok egy csokit!


----------



## Bonnet1971 (2010 Augusztus 31)

5.....


----------



## Bonnet1971 (2010 Augusztus 31)

4.....


----------



## Bonnet1971 (2010 Augusztus 31)

3......mindjárt!!!


----------



## Bonnet1971 (2010 Augusztus 31)

2.....


----------



## Bonnet1971 (2010 Augusztus 31)

1....Jahúúúúú! (nem a kereső!!)


----------



## Bonnet1971 (2010 Augusztus 31)

Köszi!!!!
Jó itt tagnak lenni!!!


----------



## Építőművész (2010 Augusztus 31)

*4*

4


----------



## Patrico (2010 Augusztus 31)

már csak 4


----------



## Patrico (2010 Augusztus 31)

Nem sokára meglesz a pálinka dal tabja


----------



## Patrico (2010 Augusztus 31)

Már csak hármat kell elküldeni ^^


----------



## Patrico (2010 Augusztus 31)

Ezzel együtt kettőt


----------



## Patrico (2010 Augusztus 31)

És ez az utolsó^^ íjáíjáó


----------



## Patrico (2010 Augusztus 31)

aláírtam a jelenléti ívet?


----------



## Patrico (2010 Augusztus 31)

*Miért?*

Miért nem enged letölteni, mikor már megvan a 20 üzenetem, és jóval több mint két napos a regisztrációm?


----------



## gyorik (2010 Augusztus 31)

szia


----------



## gyorik (2010 Augusztus 31)

köszi


----------



## gyorik (2010 Augusztus 31)

as


----------



## gyorik (2010 Augusztus 31)

:d


----------



## gyorik (2010 Augusztus 31)

helló


----------



## gyorik (2010 Augusztus 31)

üdv


----------



## gyorik (2010 Augusztus 31)

:s


----------



## gyorik (2010 Augusztus 31)

üdv mindenkinek


----------



## gyorik (2010 Augusztus 31)

sziasztok


----------



## hancsisanyi (2010 Augusztus 31)

*Köszi a tippet!*




melitta írta:


> aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg



:d


----------



## gyorik (2010 Augusztus 31)

csá


----------



## gyorik (2010 Augusztus 31)

bb


----------



## gyorik (2010 Augusztus 31)

bye


----------



## gyorik (2010 Augusztus 31)

hali


----------



## gyorik (2010 Augusztus 31)

szióka


----------



## gyorik (2010 Augusztus 31)

üdvözlök mindenkit


----------



## gyorik (2010 Augusztus 31)

hay


----------



## gyorik (2010 Augusztus 31)

:d:d


----------



## gyorik (2010 Augusztus 31)




----------



## gyorik (2010 Augusztus 31)




----------



## gyorik (2010 Augusztus 31)

:d


----------



## gyorik (2010 Augusztus 31)

csá!Köszi


----------



## gyorik (2010 Augusztus 31)

király


----------



## dzsc (2010 Augusztus 31)

a


----------



## dzsc (2010 Augusztus 31)

b


----------



## dzsc (2010 Augusztus 31)

még 20 mp-t várni is kell.. ejnye


----------



## dzsc (2010 Augusztus 31)

makarenkó 3


----------



## dzsc (2010 Augusztus 31)

szigethalom 4


----------



## annateo (2010 Augusztus 31)

Igaz, még kicsit mintha odébb lenne


----------



## dzsc (2010 Augusztus 31)

... és mindezt egy hülye meditációs pdf-ért! 5


----------



## gyuel (2010 Augusztus 31)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


a


----------



## dzsc (2010 Augusztus 31)

adószám 6


----------



## dzsc (2010 Augusztus 31)

mákostészta 7


----------



## vidak (2010 Augusztus 31)

jelen!


----------



## dzsc (2010 Augusztus 31)

szeva gyuel!  8


----------



## dzsc (2010 Augusztus 31)

szeva vidak!  9


----------



## dzsc (2010 Augusztus 31)

jé, most nézem, vki egyszer megköszönt vmit nekem! azt hol tudom megnézni?*

*=lamer  10


----------



## gyuel (2010 Augusztus 31)

a


----------



## dzsc (2010 Augusztus 31)

konkrét tervvel konkrét válasz 11


----------



## dzsc (2010 Augusztus 31)

feltehetően keveseknek adatik meg némely oda nem illő gondolat abszolválvása a szubkomplexumból... 12


----------



## dzsc (2010 Augusztus 31)

...mindazonáltal azt gondolom jó úton jár, aki a villamos a közúton, és nem a vasútállomáson keresi! 13


----------



## dzsc (2010 Augusztus 31)

teringettét ez már a 15?


----------



## dzsc (2010 Augusztus 31)

akkor ez a 16!


----------



## dzsc (2010 Augusztus 31)

még 3, mert ez már a 17!


----------



## dzsc (2010 Augusztus 31)

more more more! 18


----------



## dzsc (2010 Augusztus 31)

before the last! 19


----------



## gyuel (2010 Augusztus 31)

Köszönöm!


----------



## dzsc (2010 Augusztus 31)

and start to download!  20


----------



## gyuel (2010 Augusztus 31)

1


----------



## gyuel (2010 Augusztus 31)

2


----------



## gyuel (2010 Augusztus 31)

3


----------



## gyuel (2010 Augusztus 31)

7


----------



## gyuel (2010 Augusztus 31)

8


----------



## gyuel (2010 Augusztus 31)

9


----------



## gyuel (2010 Augusztus 31)

10


----------



## rupert79 (2010 Augusztus 31)

"The past is history, The future is a mistery but this moment is a gift"


----------



## gyuel (2010 Augusztus 31)

11


----------



## gyuel (2010 Augusztus 31)

12


----------



## gabilive (2010 Augusztus 31)

Nagyon jó ez az oldal!


----------



## gyuel (2010 Augusztus 31)

13


----------



## gabilive (2010 Augusztus 31)

Köszi!


----------



## gyuel (2010 Augusztus 31)

14


----------



## gabilive (2010 Augusztus 31)

Még van egy napom...


----------



## gabilive (2010 Augusztus 31)

...és 10 hiányzó hozzászólásom.


----------



## gyuel (2010 Augusztus 31)

15


----------



## gyuel (2010 Augusztus 31)

16


----------



## gyuel (2010 Augusztus 31)

17


----------



## gyuel (2010 Augusztus 31)

18


----------



## levike16 (2010 Augusztus 31)

1


----------



## levike16 (2010 Augusztus 31)

2


----------



## levike16 (2010 Augusztus 31)

3


----------



## levike16 (2010 Augusztus 31)

4


----------



## levike16 (2010 Augusztus 31)

5


----------



## annateo (2010 Augusztus 31)

15 sziasztok


----------



## levike16 (2010 Augusztus 31)

_*6*_


----------



## annateo (2010 Augusztus 31)

Szép napot!


----------



## levike16 (2010 Augusztus 31)

7


----------



## levike16 (2010 Augusztus 31)

8


----------



## levike16 (2010 Augusztus 31)

9


----------



## levike16 (2010 Augusztus 31)

10


----------



## gyuel (2010 Augusztus 31)

19


----------



## levike16 (2010 Augusztus 31)

11


----------



## levike16 (2010 Augusztus 31)

12


----------



## levike16 (2010 Augusztus 31)

13


----------



## levike16 (2010 Augusztus 31)

14


----------



## levike16 (2010 Augusztus 31)

15


----------



## levike16 (2010 Augusztus 31)

16


----------



## levike16 (2010 Augusztus 31)

17


----------



## gyuel (2010 Augusztus 31)

20


----------



## levike16 (2010 Augusztus 31)

18


----------



## levike16 (2010 Augusztus 31)

19


----------



## monababa (2010 Augusztus 31)

1


----------



## gyuel (2010 Augusztus 31)

21


----------



## levike16 (2010 Augusztus 31)

20


----------



## monababa (2010 Augusztus 31)

2


----------



## monababa (2010 Augusztus 31)

3222


----------



## monababa (2010 Augusztus 31)

78965


----------



## monababa (2010 Augusztus 31)

56324


----------



## monababa (2010 Augusztus 31)

88888888888888


----------



## monababa (2010 Augusztus 31)

szijjah mindenki


----------



## monababa (2010 Augusztus 31)

1111111111


----------



## monababa (2010 Augusztus 31)

22222222222222222222222222


----------



## monababa (2010 Augusztus 31)

333333333333


----------



## monababa (2010 Augusztus 31)

44444444444444444444


----------



## monababa (2010 Augusztus 31)

5555555555555555555555


----------



## monababa (2010 Augusztus 31)

66666666666666


----------



## monababa (2010 Augusztus 31)

666666666666666


----------



## monababa (2010 Augusztus 31)

777777777777777777


----------



## monababa (2010 Augusztus 31)

888888888888888888


----------



## monababa (2010 Augusztus 31)

99999999999999999999999


----------



## monababa (2010 Augusztus 31)

10000000000000000000000


----------



## monababa (2010 Augusztus 31)

2121212121212121


----------



## monababa (2010 Augusztus 31)

yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee mmegvan a 20!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sunrozi (2010 Augusztus 31)




----------



## sunrozi (2010 Augusztus 31)

1


----------



## sunrozi (2010 Augusztus 31)

f


----------



## sunrozi (2010 Augusztus 31)

üdv


----------



## sunrozi (2010 Augusztus 31)

jaíysxdfcgvh


----------



## sunrozi (2010 Augusztus 31)

hajjaj


----------



## sunrozi (2010 Augusztus 31)

hümm


----------



## sunrozi (2010 Augusztus 31)

asdfjkléáoiuztr


----------



## sunrozi (2010 Augusztus 31)

asdgjhk


----------



## sunrozi (2010 Augusztus 31)

sghjpoi8rewqasxcvbn


----------



## sunrozi (2010 Augusztus 31)

ret65ruz7t


----------



## rupert79 (2010 Augusztus 31)

"There are two sentences inscribed upon the Ancient oracle… Know thyself and Nothing too much; and upon these all other precepts depend."


----------



## sunrozi (2010 Augusztus 31)

asdfhl,mjhg


----------



## rupert79 (2010 Augusztus 31)

"A man who dares to waste one hour of time has not discovered the value of life."


----------



## sunrozi (2010 Augusztus 31)

nmk


----------



## sunrozi (2010 Augusztus 31)

yxcvbnm,


----------



## sunrozi (2010 Augusztus 31)

yxcfgvm,..,mnbvcx


----------



## sunrozi (2010 Augusztus 31)

-é.yíyxcvbnm,.--.,cxyvxcvxcv


----------



## nimue (2010 Augusztus 31)

Sziasztok, napsugaras szép napot mindenkinek!


----------



## sunrozi (2010 Augusztus 31)

hjuklopé


----------



## nimue (2010 Augusztus 31)

adgjokputzrhedcváp87654qw


----------



## sunrozi (2010 Augusztus 31)

v cvb bnvncvnb v


----------



## sunrozi (2010 Augusztus 31)

fhfvbcbcvcvcvcvbvnbnbbxvcbvb bvbvnvncb bvbvnv


----------



## sunrozi (2010 Augusztus 31)

yxkjhgykjhgxxcjhgyxcvbn,bvccvbnm,.,mnbvccvbnm,.,mnbvccvbnm,.,mnbvc


----------



## rupert79 (2010 Augusztus 31)

"All life is an experiment. The more experiments you make the better."


----------



## rupert79 (2010 Augusztus 31)

"All the art of living lies in a fine mingling of letting go and holding on."


----------



## rupert79 (2010 Augusztus 31)

"Any idiot can face a crisis - it's day to day living that wears you out."


----------



## rupert79 (2010 Augusztus 31)

"Believe that life is worth living and your belief will help create the fact."


----------



## rupert79 (2010 Augusztus 31)

"But now I have come to believe that the whole world is an enigma, a harmless enigma that is made terrible by our own mad attempt to interpret it as though it had an underlying truth."


----------



## rupert79 (2010 Augusztus 31)

"Do not dwell in the past, do not dream of the future, concentrate the mind on the present moment."


----------



## rupert79 (2010 Augusztus 31)

"Don't go around saying the world owes you a living. The world owes you nothing. It was here first."


----------



## rupert79 (2010 Augusztus 31)

"Every man dies. Not every man really lives."


----------



## rupert79 (2010 Augusztus 31)

"Everything has been figured out, except how to live."


----------



## rupert79 (2010 Augusztus 31)

"Fortunately analysis is not the only way to resolve inner conflicts. Life itself still remains a very effective therapist. "


----------



## rupert79 (2010 Augusztus 31)

"God writes a lot of comedy... the trouble is, he's stuck with so many bad actors who don't know how to play funny. "


----------



## rupert79 (2010 Augusztus 31)

"He who has a why to live can bear almost any how."


----------



## rupert79 (2010 Augusztus 31)

"Here is the test to find whether your mission on Earth is finished: if you're alive, it isn't."


----------



## mazsi6 (2010 Augusztus 31)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


 Köszi, aranyos vagy!


----------



## mazsi6 (2010 Augusztus 31)

Örülök, hogy rátaláltam az oldalra, köszönet a feltöltésekért!


----------



## mazsi6 (2010 Augusztus 31)

Még 16 hozzászólás szükséges. Visszaszámlálás indul. 16...


----------



## mazsi6 (2010 Augusztus 31)

... 15 ...


----------



## mazsi6 (2010 Augusztus 31)

... 14 ...


----------



## mazsi6 (2010 Augusztus 31)

... 13 ...


----------



## mazsi6 (2010 Augusztus 31)

... 12 ...


----------



## mazsi6 (2010 Augusztus 31)

... 11 ...


----------



## mazsi6 (2010 Augusztus 31)

... 10 ...


----------



## mazsi6 (2010 Augusztus 31)

... 9 ...


----------



## mazsi6 (2010 Augusztus 31)

... 8 ...


----------



## mazsi6 (2010 Augusztus 31)

Már csak 7...


----------



## mazsi6 (2010 Augusztus 31)

... 6 ...


----------



## mazsi6 (2010 Augusztus 31)

... 5 ...


----------



## mazsi6 (2010 Augusztus 31)

... 4 ...


----------



## mazsi6 (2010 Augusztus 31)

... 3 ...


----------



## lory9 (2010 Augusztus 31)

3


----------



## mazsi6 (2010 Augusztus 31)

Még 2 ...


----------



## lory9 (2010 Augusztus 31)

2


----------



## mazsi6 (2010 Augusztus 31)

És indulhat a letöltés!!!!


----------



## lory9 (2010 Augusztus 31)

1


----------



## lory9 (2010 Augusztus 31)

köcike


----------



## JLPCaldwell (2010 Augusztus 31)

hello


----------



## nimue (2010 Augusztus 31)




----------



## mazsi6 (2010 Augusztus 31)

Köszönöm a lehetőséget, jó töltögetést mindenkinek!


----------



## rupert79 (2010 Augusztus 31)

"I arise in the morning torn between a desire to improve the world and a desire to enjoy the world. This makes it hard to plan the day."


----------



## rupert79 (2010 Augusztus 31)

"I have a simple philosophy: Fill what's empty. Empty what's full. Scratch where it itches. "


----------



## rupert79 (2010 Augusztus 31)

"I love life because what more is there. "


----------



## rupert79 (2010 Augusztus 31)

"I still find each day too short for all the thoughts I want to think, all the walks I want to take, all the books I want to read, and all the friends I want to see. "


----------



## rupert79 (2010 Augusztus 31)

"I think I've discovered the secret of life - you just hang around until you get used to it. "


----------



## nooraia (2010 Augusztus 31)

Nem'tom hánynál járok...


----------



## nooraia (2010 Augusztus 31)

ÁÁÁ, ez a 7.


----------



## tarsitius (2010 Augusztus 31)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


Sziasztok!


----------



## nooraia (2010 Augusztus 31)

Messze még a 20.


----------



## tarsitius (2010 Augusztus 31)

Új vagyok!


----------



## tarsitius (2010 Augusztus 31)

De nem sokáig lesz ez így!


----------



## nooraia (2010 Augusztus 31)

Kíváncsi vagyok arra a jobbagyféltekés rajzolásra


----------



## tarsitius (2010 Augusztus 31)

Írok egy párat.


----------



## nooraia (2010 Augusztus 31)

Szia tartitius!


----------



## tarsitius (2010 Augusztus 31)

És meglesz a 20!


----------



## tarsitius (2010 Augusztus 31)

Most talán az 5.-nél járok!


----------



## tarsitius (2010 Augusztus 31)

Szia, Nooraia!


----------



## nooraia (2010 Augusztus 31)

Én már túl vagyok a felén


----------



## tarsitius (2010 Augusztus 31)

Ez már a 8.!


----------



## nooraia (2010 Augusztus 31)

Jól elvagyunk mi itt ketten, mi?!


----------



## tarsitius (2010 Augusztus 31)

Most pedig jön a kilencedik!


----------



## tarsitius (2010 Augusztus 31)

És a fele akkor már meg is van!


----------



## nooraia (2010 Augusztus 31)

Lassan utolérsz...


----------



## tarsitius (2010 Augusztus 31)

Igen, jól elvagyunk! (11.)


----------



## nooraia (2010 Augusztus 31)

Mit szeretnél letölteni?


----------



## nooraia (2010 Augusztus 31)

15-nél járok


----------



## tarsitius (2010 Augusztus 31)

Nem tudom, hogy mire jó ez a 20 beírás, de megteszem, mert szükségem van valamire nagyon!


----------



## tarsitius (2010 Augusztus 31)

Egy könyvet.


----------



## tarsitius (2010 Augusztus 31)

Te mit?


----------



## nooraia (2010 Augusztus 31)

Én sem értem ezt...
A jobbagyféltekés rajzolás érdekelne, és itt találtam meg. Remélem, tényleg letölthető a 20. után.


----------



## tarsitius (2010 Augusztus 31)

Nos?


----------



## nooraia (2010 Augusztus 31)

Ja, és két nap kell a reg után, ha jól olvastam.


----------



## tarsitius (2010 Augusztus 31)

Ja? Tényleg, írtad, hogy azt keresed.


----------



## nooraia (2010 Augusztus 31)

Nos??


----------



## nooraia (2010 Augusztus 31)

19 )


----------



## nooraia (2010 Augusztus 31)

És az utsó.
Most megpróbálom a letöltést.


----------



## nooraia (2010 Augusztus 31)

eltűntél...


----------



## tarsitius (2010 Augusztus 31)

Én úgy értettem, hogy vagy 20 beírás vagy 2 nap várakozás.


----------



## Leonie (2010 Augusztus 31)

Üdv!


----------



## tarsitius (2010 Augusztus 31)

Bocs, csak dumáltam valakivel.


----------



## tarsitius (2010 Augusztus 31)

Szia!


----------



## tarsitius (2010 Augusztus 31)

Nem sok kell már!


----------



## tarsitius (2010 Augusztus 31)

Ez lesz talán az utolsó!


----------



## tarsitius (2010 Augusztus 31)

Na, még egy ráadás!


----------



## Nyufli (2010 Augusztus 31)

Üdv!


----------



## Nyufli (2010 Augusztus 31)

Visszaszámolok.


----------



## Nyufli (2010 Augusztus 31)

8


----------



## Nyufli (2010 Augusztus 31)

7


----------



## Nyufli (2010 Augusztus 31)

6


----------



## Nyufli (2010 Augusztus 31)

5


----------



## Nyufli (2010 Augusztus 31)

4


----------



## Nyufli (2010 Augusztus 31)

3


----------



## Nyufli (2010 Augusztus 31)

2


----------



## Nyufli (2010 Augusztus 31)

1


----------



## Nyufli (2010 Augusztus 31)

0


----------



## Nyufli (2010 Augusztus 31)

Na még egyet, csak jó lesz már!!


----------



## Nyufli (2010 Augusztus 31)

Még mindig kell!


----------



## Nyufli (2010 Augusztus 31)

5


----------



## Nyufli (2010 Augusztus 31)

4


----------



## Nyufli (2010 Augusztus 31)

3


----------



## Nyufli (2010 Augusztus 31)

2


----------



## Nyufli (2010 Augusztus 31)

1


----------



## Nyufli (2010 Augusztus 31)

Most már elég lesz, remélem!!


----------



## Nyufli (2010 Augusztus 31)

Miért, miért, miért, miért??????? Miért nem???


----------



## allisc2 (2010 Augusztus 31)

Üdv!


----------



## mocike (2010 Augusztus 31)

*sziasztok*

Tanarnö vagyok Svedorszagban es szeretnek sok erdekes feladatlapot megnezni, ami a magyar nyelvvel kapcsolatos. Ha van valakinek ilyen, szivesen fogadom. Sziasztok.


----------



## mocike (2010 Augusztus 31)

sziasztok!


----------



## mocike (2010 Augusztus 31)

3 mindenkinek udv.


----------



## mocike (2010 Augusztus 31)

nagyon jo ez az oldal


----------



## mocike (2010 Augusztus 31)

köszike baratnöm, hogy ajanlodtad az oldalt


----------



## nokine (2010 Augusztus 31)

Sziasztok! Jó az oldal nagyon!


----------



## mocike (2010 Augusztus 31)

magyar nyelvu munkalapokat gyujtök 8 es 9 eveseknek magyar nyelv es irodalom erdekel


----------



## mocike (2010 Augusztus 31)

udv mindenkinek


----------



## nokine (2010 Augusztus 31)

Még nyílnak a völgyben a kerti virágok,


----------



## nokine (2010 Augusztus 31)

Még zöldel a nyárfa az ablak előtt,


----------



## mocike (2010 Augusztus 31)

udv mindenkinek :smile:


----------



## nokine (2010 Augusztus 31)

De látod amottan a téli világot?


----------



## nokine (2010 Augusztus 31)

Már hó takará el a bérci tetőt.


----------



## mocike (2010 Augusztus 31)

jo kis Petöfi vers


----------



## nokine (2010 Augusztus 31)

Még ifju szivemben a lángsugarú nyár


----------



## mocike (2010 Augusztus 31)

Hajra


----------



## nokine (2010 Augusztus 31)

S még benne virít az egész kikelet,


----------



## mocike (2010 Augusztus 31)

Ezt kivulröl tudod??? Nekunk kötelezö volt megtanulni erdelyben.


----------



## nokine (2010 Augusztus 31)

De íme sötét hajam őszbe vegyűl már,


----------



## nokine (2010 Augusztus 31)

A tél dere már megüté fejemet.


----------



## nokine (2010 Augusztus 31)

Igen, kívülről tudom.  Nekünk is kötelező volt Kárpátalján


----------



## mocike (2010 Augusztus 31)

Van egy baratnöm aki ukrajnabol költözött ide svedorszagba ö is magyar


----------



## mocike (2010 Augusztus 31)

Nagyon aranyos csaj


----------



## nokine (2010 Augusztus 31)

De jó! Én is szeretnék egyszer elmenni Svédországba.


----------



## mocike (2010 Augusztus 31)

Irina a neve


----------



## nokine (2010 Augusztus 31)

Elhull a virág, eliramlik az élet...


----------



## mocike (2010 Augusztus 31)

Gyere itt nagyon sok a magyar mindenhonnan


----------



## nokine (2010 Augusztus 31)

Űlj, hitvesem, űlj az ölembe ide!


----------



## nokine (2010 Augusztus 31)

Jövök! Vagyis azon vagyok  Láttam, hogy nagyon sok szuper dolog van itt az oldalon


----------



## nokine (2010 Augusztus 31)

Ki most fejedet kebelemre tevéd le,


----------



## nokine (2010 Augusztus 31)

Holnap nem omolsz-e sirom fölibe?


----------



## nokine (2010 Augusztus 31)

Oh mondd: ha előbb halok el, tetemimre


----------



## nokine (2010 Augusztus 31)

Könnyezve borítasz-e szemfödelet?


----------



## mocike (2010 Augusztus 31)

.....


----------



## nokine (2010 Augusztus 31)

S rábírhat-e majdan egy ifju szerelme,


----------



## mocike (2010 Augusztus 31)

....


----------



## nokine (2010 Augusztus 31)

Hogy elhagyod érte az én nevemet?


----------



## mocike (2010 Augusztus 31)

...-----


----------



## mocike (2010 Augusztus 31)




----------



## nokine (2010 Augusztus 31)

Ha eldobod egykor az özvegyi fátyolt,
Fejfámra sötét lobogóul akaszd,
Én feljövök érte a síri világból
Az éj közepén, s oda leviszem azt,
Letörleni véle könyűimet érted,
Ki könnyeden elfeledéd hivedet,
S e szív sebeit bekötözni, ki téged
Még akkor is, ott is, örökre szeret!


----------



## mocike (2010 Augusztus 31)

Megvan a 20


----------



## mocike (2010 Augusztus 31)

Sziasztok


----------



## Melvyra (2010 Augusztus 31)

*...tetszik.*

.... aranyos ez a kis Hableány !


----------



## Melvyra (2010 Augusztus 31)

...sajnos nem tudok segíteni új vagyok - csak nagyon szép az idézet amit feltettél. Elvira.


----------



## Titokzatos (2010 Augusztus 31)

1


----------



## Titokzatos (2010 Augusztus 31)

sziasztok


----------



## Titokzatos (2010 Augusztus 31)

2


----------



## Titokzatos (2010 Augusztus 31)

3


----------



## Titokzatos (2010 Augusztus 31)

4


----------



## Titokzatos (2010 Augusztus 31)

már csak 15 kell és megvan a 20


----------



## Titokzatos (2010 Augusztus 31)

már nincs is olyan sok


----------



## Titokzatos (2010 Augusztus 31)

1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10


----------



## Titokzatos (2010 Augusztus 31)

11 12 13 14 15 16 17 18 19 20 21 22 23 24 25 26 27 28 29 30


----------



## Titokzatos (2010 Augusztus 31)

31 32 33 34 35 36 37 38 39 40 41 42 43 44 45 46 47 48 49 50


----------



## Titokzatos (2010 Augusztus 31)

na még 10 és végeztem is


----------



## Titokzatos (2010 Augusztus 31)

már csak 9


----------



## Titokzatos (2010 Augusztus 31)

8


----------



## Titokzatos (2010 Augusztus 31)

7


----------



## Titokzatos (2010 Augusztus 31)

6


----------



## Titokzatos (2010 Augusztus 31)

5


----------



## Titokzatos (2010 Augusztus 31)

4


----------



## Titokzatos (2010 Augusztus 31)

3


----------



## Titokzatos (2010 Augusztus 31)

2


----------



## Titokzatos (2010 Augusztus 31)

1 és 0


----------



## gabilive (2010 Augusztus 31)

Sziasztok!


----------



## gabilive (2010 Augusztus 31)

Megint írok párat.


----------



## gabilive (2010 Augusztus 31)

Szétnézek a többi fórumon is.


----------



## domady (2010 Augusztus 31)

*Sziasztok!*



Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg



20 hozzaszolast szeretnek kerni


----------



## pussybuny (2010 Augusztus 31)

Sziasztok!


----------



## pussybuny (2010 Augusztus 31)

Azt


----------



## pussybuny (2010 Augusztus 31)

olvastam,


----------



## pussybuny (2010 Augusztus 31)

hogy


----------



## pussybuny (2010 Augusztus 31)

ha


----------



## pussybuny (2010 Augusztus 31)

húsz


----------



## pussybuny (2010 Augusztus 31)

hozzászólást


----------



## pussybuny (2010 Augusztus 31)

gyorsan


----------



## pussybuny (2010 Augusztus 31)

el


----------



## pussybuny (2010 Augusztus 31)

akarom


----------



## pussybuny (2010 Augusztus 31)

érni


----------



## pussybuny (2010 Augusztus 31)

akkor


----------



## pussybuny (2010 Augusztus 31)

ide


----------



## pussybuny (2010 Augusztus 31)

kell


----------



## pussybuny (2010 Augusztus 31)

írnom.


----------



## pussybuny (2010 Augusztus 31)

És


----------



## pussybuny (2010 Augusztus 31)

milyen


----------



## pussybuny (2010 Augusztus 31)

igazuk


----------



## pussybuny (2010 Augusztus 31)

volt!-


----------



## pussybuny (2010 Augusztus 31)

Húsz!


----------



## Menike0516 (2010 Augusztus 31)

*Köszi*

ez szuper,hogy ilyet csináltál!


----------



## Menike0516 (2010 Augusztus 31)

csak még azt nem tudom miről írjak


----------



## Menike0516 (2010 Augusztus 31)

3


----------



## Menike0516 (2010 Augusztus 31)

4


----------



## Menike0516 (2010 Augusztus 31)

5


----------



## Menike0516 (2010 Augusztus 31)

6


----------



## Menike0516 (2010 Augusztus 31)

7


----------



## Menike0516 (2010 Augusztus 31)

8


----------



## Menike0516 (2010 Augusztus 31)

9


----------



## Menike0516 (2010 Augusztus 31)

10


----------



## Menike0516 (2010 Augusztus 31)

11


----------



## Menike0516 (2010 Augusztus 31)

12


----------



## Menike0516 (2010 Augusztus 31)

13


----------



## Menike0516 (2010 Augusztus 31)

14


----------



## Menike0516 (2010 Augusztus 31)

15


----------



## Menike0516 (2010 Augusztus 31)

16


----------



## Menike0516 (2010 Augusztus 31)

17


----------



## Menike0516 (2010 Augusztus 31)

18 lassan megvagyok


----------



## Menike0516 (2010 Augusztus 31)

19 már csak egy


----------



## Menike0516 (2010 Augusztus 31)

20 és megvan


----------



## Menike0516 (2010 Augusztus 31)

köszi kösz


----------



## Karcsi8 (2010 Augusztus 31)

sziasztok


----------



## Karcsi8 (2010 Augusztus 31)

2.-id


----------



## Karcsi8 (2010 Augusztus 31)

3-dik


----------



## Karcsi8 (2010 Augusztus 31)

4-dik


----------



## Karcsi8 (2010 Augusztus 31)

5-dik


----------



## Karcsi8 (2010 Augusztus 31)

6


----------



## Dadus5 (2010 Augusztus 31)

*Szupi*

Nagyon klassz, hogy van ez az oldal!  köszi


----------



## Karcsi8 (2010 Augusztus 31)

7


----------



## Karcsi8 (2010 Augusztus 31)

8


----------



## Karcsi8 (2010 Augusztus 31)

9


----------



## Karcsi8 (2010 Augusztus 31)

10


----------



## Karcsi8 (2010 Augusztus 31)

11


----------



## Karcsi8 (2010 Augusztus 31)

12


----------



## Karcsi8 (2010 Augusztus 31)

13


----------



## Karcsi8 (2010 Augusztus 31)

14


----------



## Karcsi8 (2010 Augusztus 31)

15


----------



## Karcsi8 (2010 Augusztus 31)

16


----------



## Karcsi8 (2010 Augusztus 31)

17


----------



## Karcsi8 (2010 Augusztus 31)

18


----------



## Karcsi8 (2010 Augusztus 31)

19


----------



## Karcsi8 (2010 Augusztus 31)

20-dik és igy megvan a 20 hozászolás


----------



## Karcsi8 (2010 Augusztus 31)

Ezt nem értem 20-szor hozászoltam és mindig nem tudom letölteni az a dokumentumot az oldalrol amire szükségem lenne.
Valaki segitsen köszönöm elöre is.


----------



## novakidna (2010 Augusztus 31)

Még nyílnak a völgyben a kerti virágok,


----------



## novakidna (2010 Augusztus 31)

Még zöldel a nyárfa az ablak előtt,


----------



## novakidna (2010 Augusztus 31)

De látod amottan a téli világot?


----------



## novakidna (2010 Augusztus 31)

Már hó takará el a bérci tetőt.


----------



## novakidna (2010 Augusztus 31)

Még ifjú szívemben a lángsugarú nyár


----------



## novakidna (2010 Augusztus 31)

S még benne virít az egész kikelet,


----------



## novakidna (2010 Augusztus 31)

De íme, sötét hajam őszbe vegyül már,


----------



## novakidna (2010 Augusztus 31)

A tél dere már megüté fejemet.


----------



## novakidna (2010 Augusztus 31)

Imádom ezt a verset.


----------



## hunda (2010 Augusztus 31)

szerintem is


----------



## hunda (2010 Augusztus 31)

Pontosabban én is.


----------



## hunda (2010 Augusztus 31)

a legjobb amikor az ember


----------



## hunda (2010 Augusztus 31)

soronként olvas egy


----------



## hunda (2010 Augusztus 31)

ilyen szép verset


----------



## hunda (2010 Augusztus 31)

Mert ilyenkor jobban


----------



## piros55 (2010 Augusztus 31)

*Sziasztok !*


----------



## hunda (2010 Augusztus 31)

átjön ez a mélységesen szép


----------



## hunda (2010 Augusztus 31)

tartalom, ill. gyorsabban gyűlik


----------



## csijan (2010 Augusztus 31)

*Hastánc*

Nagyon érdekes a cikk. A Kígyóéjszaka és a hastánc összefüggésére
most jöttem rá.

csijan


----------



## hunda (2010 Augusztus 31)

össze a 20 hozzászólás


----------



## hunda (2010 Augusztus 31)

Már pont a felénél járok.


----------



## novakidna (2010 Augusztus 31)

Szia Hunda! Te tényleg Torontoban élsz?


----------



## hunda (2010 Augusztus 31)

nem adom feeeel...


----------



## hunda (2010 Augusztus 31)

Nem, de a nagypapám ott élt...


----------



## novakidna (2010 Augusztus 31)

Értem.


----------



## novakidna (2010 Augusztus 31)

Szójátékok:
(Vadkender) - What can there 
(Tépett varjú van a fán.) - Tape at war you one a fun. 
(Alkatrész) - All cut race


----------



## hunda (2010 Augusztus 31)

Állítólag


----------



## novakidna (2010 Augusztus 31)

Állítólag?! Ezt hogy érted?


----------



## hunda (2010 Augusztus 31)

Jók ezek a szójátékok!


----------



## hunda (2010 Augusztus 31)

New see one up road? (Nyuszi van apród?)
All cut race (Alkatrész)


----------



## hunda (2010 Augusztus 31)

Ha Tatabányán járok...


----------



## hunda (2010 Augusztus 31)

Sose hagyom ki a dixie csirkét - retróba.


----------



## novakidna (2010 Augusztus 31)

Én már nagyon rég ettem ott.


----------



## hunda (2010 Augusztus 31)

Szia Novakidna! Szerinted is finom?


----------



## hunda (2010 Augusztus 31)

Vagy úgy vagy te Tatabányán, mint én Torontóban?


----------



## novakidna (2010 Augusztus 31)

A hamburgerek jók, de a sültkrumplijukért nem voltam oda legutoljára.


----------



## novakidna (2010 Augusztus 31)

Nem! Én tényleg Tatabányán élek.


----------



## novakidna (2010 Augusztus 31)

Mégse járok sűrűn a Dixie-be...


----------



## hunda (2010 Augusztus 31)

És íme a várva várt 20.


----------



## hunda (2010 Augusztus 31)

EEEz igaz a sültkrumpli nekem sem ízlett.


----------



## hunda (2010 Augusztus 31)

További szép napot .


----------



## Lemonka (2010 Augusztus 31)

:shock:


----------



## Lemonka (2010 Augusztus 31)

Végre itthon


----------



## Lemonka (2010 Augusztus 31)

Csak tudnám ki állitotta át a profilomat láthatatlanra? Lehet hogy én?


----------



## biti.a (2010 Augusztus 31)

Sziasztok!


----------



## biti.a (2010 Augusztus 31)

Én is beregisztráltam!


----------



## biti.a (2010 Augusztus 31)

Mindenkinek szép estét kívánok Budapestről!


----------



## biti.a (2010 Augusztus 31)




----------



## hunda (2010 Augusztus 31)

Szia Lemonka! Több mint egy éve regisztráltam, a 20 hozzászólás is megvan , mégse tudok letölteni...
Nem értesz hozzá? Azt írja, hogy nincs jogosúltságom a hozzáféréshrz, mert nincs meg a 20...:sad:


----------



## timigirl (2010 Augusztus 31)

sziasztok


----------



## timigirl (2010 Augusztus 31)

))


----------



## timigirl (2010 Augusztus 31)

kedves hunda nekem is ezt írta akkor már ketten vagyunk  :S


----------



## biti.a (2010 Augusztus 31)




----------



## biti.a (2010 Augusztus 31)

köszönöm


----------



## biti.a (2010 Augusztus 31)

én is gyűjtögetek


----------



## burzsuj71 (2010 Augusztus 31)

sziasztok


----------



## burzsuj71 (2010 Augusztus 31)

midi zenét v kottát keresek


----------



## burzsuj71 (2010 Augusztus 31)




----------



## biti.a (2010 Augusztus 31)

ok


----------



## burzsuj71 (2010 Augusztus 31)

_*Jónak lenni nemes dolog. De ha megmutatjuk másoknak, hogy milyen jónak kellene lenniük, az még nemesebben hat, és nem is olyan fárasztó.
Mark Twain *_


----------



## burzsuj71 (2010 Augusztus 31)

_* 
Ma van persze a neved napja. Omlik hozzád a sok gratuláció. Csak már valami okosabb neved volna.
Jókai Mór *_


----------



## burzsuj71 (2010 Augusztus 31)

8)


----------



## burzsuj71 (2010 Augusztus 31)

Van itt valaki?


----------



## burzsuj71 (2010 Augusztus 31)

Nincs itt senki?


----------



## burzsuj71 (2010 Augusztus 31)




----------



## burzsuj71 (2010 Augusztus 31)

lassan meglesz a 20


----------



## burzsuj71 (2010 Augusztus 31)

már cs 1


----------



## burzsuj71 (2010 Augusztus 31)

hurrá megvan


----------



## burzsuj71 (2010 Augusztus 31)

elértem a huszat már cs reg idő van


----------



## aborted (2010 Augusztus 31)

*20*

Sziasztok,

Ha már 20 ra gyúrok gondoltam írok is kicsit magamról 

Kezdjük névvel: Gergő


----------



## aborted (2010 Augusztus 31)

aborted írta:


> Sziasztok,
> 
> Ha már 20 ra gyúrok gondoltam írok is kicsit magamról
> 
> Kezdjük névvel: Gergő



Családi Állapot: Nős

Életkor: 28


----------



## aborted (2010 Augusztus 31)

aborted írta:


> Családi Állapot: Nős
> 
> Életkor: 28



Lakik: Budapest


----------



## aborted (2010 Augusztus 31)

aborted írta:


> Lakik: Budapest



Dolgozik: Avaya nevű telkom cég. Valami szervermérnök szerű...


----------



## aborted (2010 Augusztus 31)

aborted írta:


> Dolgozik: Avaya nevű telkom cég. Valami szervermérnök szerű...



Kedvenc időtöltés: Lőtéren


----------



## aborted (2010 Augusztus 31)

aborted írta:


> Kedvenc időtöltés: Lőtéren



Kutyafutattón, a Boszeronommal :kiss:


----------



## aborted (2010 Augusztus 31)

aborted írta:


> Kutyafutattón, a Boszeronommal :kiss:



Esetleg ágyban


----------



## aborted (2010 Augusztus 31)

Szeretek olvasni sokat főleg fantasy némi scifi és horror jeligére.


----------



## aborted (2010 Augusztus 31)

aborted írta:


> Szeretek olvasni sokat főleg fantasy némi scifi és horror jeligére.



Szeretem a feleségem és a kutyám nagyon. Nagyjából ennyi


----------



## aborted (2010 Augusztus 31)

aborted írta:


> Szeretem a feleségem és a kutyám nagyon. Nagyjából ennyi



Ja és csocsózni is szeretek. Régen még tudtam is. De ahogy öregszik az ember kopnak a reflexek...


----------



## aborted (2010 Augusztus 31)

aborted írta:


> Ja és csocsózni is szeretek. Régen még tudtam is. De ahogy öregszik az ember kopnak a reflexek...



Ő a Kutyusom : http://i188.photobucket.com/albums/z117/fattyu/forez/013.jpg


----------



## .piros.82 (2010 Augusztus 31)

*szia*


----------



## aborted (2010 Augusztus 31)

aborted írta:


> Ő a Kutyusom : http://i188.photobucket.com/albums/z117/fattyu/forez/013.jpg



És ilyen segítőkész http://i188.photobucket.com/albums/z117/fattyu/forez/113.jpg


----------



## aborted (2010 Augusztus 31)

aborted írta:


> És ilyen segítőkész http://i188.photobucket.com/albums/z117/fattyu/forez/113.jpg




így ünnepeltük hogy Spanyolország világbajnok lett 
http://i188.photobucket.com/albums/z117/fattyu/Kp003-1.jpg


----------



## aborted (2010 Augusztus 31)

aborted írta:


> így ünnepeltük hogy Spanyolország világbajnok lett
> http://i188.photobucket.com/albums/z117/fattyu/Kp003-1.jpg



Hobbi: http://i188.photobucket.com/albums/z117/fattyu/IMG_8799.jpg


----------



## aborted (2010 Augusztus 31)

aborted írta:


> Hobbi: http://i188.photobucket.com/albums/z117/fattyu/IMG_8799.jpg



A jó cserkész felkészült: http://i188.photobucket.com/albums/z117/fattyu/Picture.jpg


----------



## aborted (2010 Augusztus 31)

aborted írta:


> A jó cserkész felkészült: http://i188.photobucket.com/albums/z117/fattyu/Picture.jpg



Még móka: http://i188.photobucket.com/albums/z117/fattyu/IMG_1461.jpg


----------



## aborted (2010 Augusztus 31)

aborted írta:


> Még móka: http://i188.photobucket.com/albums/z117/fattyu/IMG_1461.jpg



Még írok ezt azt: Kedvenc könyv: A katedrális by Fonyódi Tibor


----------



## aborted (2010 Augusztus 31)

aborted írta:


> Még írok ezt azt: Kedvenc könyv: A katedrális by Fonyódi Tibor



Kedvenc Játék: Dragon Age Origins. ( Witcher közeli második )


----------



## aborted (2010 Augusztus 31)

aborted írta:


> Kedvenc Játék: Dragon Age Origins. ( Witcher közeli második )



Kedvenc gyár: H&K


----------



## aborted (2010 Augusztus 31)

aborted írta:


> Kedvenc gyár: H&K



Kedvenc jármű: gsxr

Na eddig mentem mindenki agyára. Talán annyira mégsem volt hasztalan...


----------



## Gábor Áron (2010 Augusztus 31)

aborted írta:


> kedvenc jármű: Gsxr
> 
> na eddig mentem mindenki agyára. Talán annyira mégsem volt hasztalan...


:d


----------



## Gábor Áron (2010 Augusztus 31)

Gábor Áron írta:


> :d



így.


----------



## Gábor Áron (2010 Augusztus 31)

:4: nemrég volt kisfiam szülinapja


----------



## sascha1978 (2010 Augusztus 31)

Hola!
Üdvözlök Mindenkit!


----------



## sascha1978 (2010 Augusztus 31)

:-?


----------



## sascha1978 (2010 Augusztus 31)

Szóval rendeltem, egy Kindle-t!


----------



## sascha1978 (2010 Augusztus 31)

Ami, ha minden igaz holnap jön meg!


----------



## sascha1978 (2010 Augusztus 31)

És ajánlották a ezt a fórumot, hogy sok jó könyv van itt!


----------



## sascha1978 (2010 Augusztus 31)

Találtam már itt-ott sok-sok könyvet (torrent, DC+), de van néhány cím, amit még keresek!


----------



## sascha1978 (2010 Augusztus 31)

Pl.:Kazuo Ishiguro - Ne engedj el


----------



## sascha1978 (2010 Augusztus 31)

vagy szintén tőle: A napok romjai


----------



## sascha1978 (2010 Augusztus 31)

vagy Cormack McCarthy - Az út


----------



## sascha1978 (2010 Augusztus 31)

vagy egy régi kedvencem: Trainspotting


----------



## sascha1978 (2010 Augusztus 31)

esetleg Henry Rider Haggard - Salamon király kincse


----------



## sascha1978 (2010 Augusztus 31)

Angolul nem tudok annyira, hogy olvassak is.


----------



## sascha1978 (2010 Augusztus 31)

Ezért szükségesek a magyar nyelvű könyvek, sajnos.


----------



## sascha1978 (2010 Augusztus 31)

Spanyolul tudok olvasni a magyaron kívül.


----------



## sascha1978 (2010 Augusztus 31)

Spanyol nyelvű könyvekből találtam egy torrentet, ami kb. 8000 db-ot tartalmaz.


----------



## sascha1978 (2010 Augusztus 31)

Egy darabig elég lesz


----------



## sascha1978 (2010 Augusztus 31)

Egyébként még januárban regisztráltam.


----------



## sascha1978 (2010 Augusztus 31)

De azóta most léptem be.


----------



## sascha1978 (2010 Augusztus 31)

Ha meg lesz az olvasó, biztos többet leszek itt.


----------



## sascha1978 (2010 Augusztus 31)

Köszi.


----------



## nthznthz (2010 Augusztus 31)

Én is új vagyok!
Üdvözlök mindenkit!


----------



## bbasilius (2010 Augusztus 31)

Aszta a spanyol állítólag nem nehéz


----------



## bbasilius (2010 Augusztus 31)

én még az angolnál leragadtam


----------



## bbasilius (2010 Augusztus 31)

ishiguro... róla már hallottam. az jó az?


----------



## acd123 (2010 Augusztus 31)

első


----------



## acd123 (2010 Augusztus 31)

második


----------



## bbasilius (2010 Augusztus 31)

cléziót olvasok most... itt tőle is lehet találni?


----------



## acd123 (2010 Augusztus 31)

harmadik


----------



## bbasilius (2010 Augusztus 31)

3


----------



## acd123 (2010 Augusztus 31)

negyedik


----------



## bbasilius (2010 Augusztus 31)

5


----------



## acd123 (2010 Augusztus 31)

ötödik


----------



## bbasilius (2010 Augusztus 31)

hihi


----------



## acd123 (2010 Augusztus 31)

lustább vagy gépelni


----------



## bbasilius (2010 Augusztus 31)

negyvenhat


----------



## acd123 (2010 Augusztus 31)

hol is tartottam ?


----------



## bbasilius (2010 Augusztus 31)

gyökháromperkettő


----------



## bbasilius (2010 Augusztus 31)

7. isteni


----------



## acd123 (2010 Augusztus 31)

így bele fogok zavarodni
folytatom : hatodik


----------



## bbasilius (2010 Augusztus 31)

17, prím


----------



## bbasilius (2010 Augusztus 31)

üpszilon


----------



## acd123 (2010 Augusztus 31)

hetedik


----------



## bbasilius (2010 Augusztus 31)

ja, az más


----------



## acd123 (2010 Augusztus 31)

nyocadik, kilencedik, tizedik


----------



## bbasilius (2010 Augusztus 31)

egyébként már elrontottad. nem jön ki a 20 csak számokból. nyeeenyenyeenyenyeeeenyeeeee. köszi, meg is volnék.


----------



## acd123 (2010 Augusztus 31)

Te már kész is vagy!


----------



## acd123 (2010 Augusztus 31)

Sőt már eggyel több is


----------



## acd123 (2010 Augusztus 31)

bbasilius írta:


> egyébként már elrontottad. nem jön ki a 20 csak számokból. nyeeenyenyeenyenyeeeenyeeeee. köszi, meg is volnék.


Miért nem?


----------



## acd123 (2010 Augusztus 31)

tizennégy


----------



## acd123 (2010 Augusztus 31)

15


----------



## bbasilius (2010 Augusztus 31)

há me nem tudod személyiséged rejtett árnyalatit holmi számnevek mögé dugni, tudnillik elszóltad/írtad magad önkéntelen, imígye kerülvén előre nem óhajtott kommunikácijóba. 15


----------



## bbasilius (2010 Augusztus 31)

ja... má 22... na aluggyatok, jerekek


----------



## acd123 (2010 Augusztus 31)

16


----------



## acd123 (2010 Augusztus 31)

17


----------



## acd123 (2010 Augusztus 31)

tizennyolc


----------



## acd123 (2010 Augusztus 31)

tizenkilenc


----------



## annifej (2010 Augusztus 31)

Melitta írta:


> 1, jelen



mikor tudok végre filigrán mintákat megnézni. nagyn fontos lenne. aki tud segítsen!!! köszönöm anni


----------



## acd123 (2010 Augusztus 31)

20


----------



## rzhhg5 (2010 Augusztus 31)

21 én nyertem


----------



## rzhhg5 (2010 Augusztus 31)

és természetesen jelen


----------



## nthznthz (2010 Augusztus 31)

*Köszi!*

Üdv!


----------



## nthznthz (2010 Augusztus 31)

*Ááááááááá....*

Jó éjt!


----------



## gyopaar (2010 Augusztus 31)

Ezek a történetek jó néhány évvel ezelőtt jelentek meg először, és a Mars felszínének, atmoszférájának leírása annak a korszaknak a csillagászati ismereteivel állt összhangban.
Azóta persze a belső Naprendszerről szerzett csillagászati tudásunk a radarsugarak használatának és az űrrakétáknak köszönhetően rendkívül nagyot fejlődött.


----------



## gyopaar (2010 Augusztus 31)

1964. november 28-án lőtték fel a Mariner IV. űrszondát a Mars irányába. 1965. július 15-én a Mariner IV. valamivel több mint 6000 mérföldes távolságban elhaladt a Mars mellett, megfigyeléseket rögzített és felvételeket készített, amelyeket rádión visszajuttatott a Földre.
Kiderült, hogy a Mars atmoszférája csak tizedaranyira sűrű, mint ahogy azt a csillagászok korábban gondolták. Továbbá a fényképek azt mutatták, hogy a Mars felszínét kráterek borítják, valahogy úgy, mint a Holdét. Másrészt nem volt semmi látható jele a csatornáknak.


----------



## gyopaar (2010 Augusztus 31)

Újabb űrszondák arra engednek következtetni, hogy kevesebb víz van az égitesten, mint azt korábban hitték, s hogy a Földről is látható jéghegyek nem megfagyott vízből, hanem jéggé fagyott széndioxidból állnak.
Mindez azt jelenti, hogy a Marson az élet bármilyen formája - manapság éppúgy, mint a múltban - sokkal kevésbé valószínű, mint azt a csillagászok annak idején gondolták.


----------



## gyopaar (2010 Augusztus 31)

Remélem azonban, hogy az olvasók élvezni fogják ezeket a történeteket, de nem szeretném félrevezetni őket, hogy bizonyos dolgokat, amelyek akkortájt "pontosak" voltak, s amelyek azóta érvényüket vesztették, tényként fogadjanak el.


----------



## gyopaar (2010 Augusztus 31)

David Starr épp a férfira nézett, s így látta, mi történt. Látta, amint a férfi meghal.
David türelmesen várt dr. Henree-re, és közben élvezte a Nemzetközi Város legújabb éttermének hangulatát. A mai este lett volna az első igazi ünnep azóta, hogy megszerezte a diplomáját, és teljes jogú tagja lett a Tudományos Tanácsnak.


----------



## gyopaar (2010 Augusztus 31)

Nem bánta, hogy várnia kell. A Csúcs kávéház még mindig ragyogott a friss, színes szilikonfestéktől. Az éttermet egyenletes, szórt fény világította meg, de a hangulatvilágítás fényforrásait nem lehetett látni. David asztalának a falhoz közelebb eső végén egy ragyogó kis kocka állt, parányi térhatású kép látszott benne a zenekarról, amely halk háttérzenével töltötte meg a termet. A zenekarvezető pálcája egy körömnyi lézerbot, az asztal természetesen Sanito típusú, a teteje térerős szerkezetű, amely a szándékos villódzást kivéve teljesen láthatatlan.


----------



## gyopaar (2010 Augusztus 31)

David hideg barna szeme végigpásztázott a fali fülkékbe rejtett asztalokon, nem épp unaloműző szórakozásként, hanem mert jobban érdekelték az emberek, mint a Csúcs kávéházban összehordott tudományos kacatok. A tértévé és az erőterek tíz éve valóságos csodának számítottak, de mára mindenki elfogadta őket. Az emberek ugyan nem változtak, de még most, tízezer évvel a piramisok építése és ötezer évvel az első atombomba felrobbantása után is az emberiség megoldhatatlan rejtély és nem halványuló csoda volt.


----------



## gyopaar (2010 Augusztus 31)

Az egyik alkóvban fiatal lány ült csinos köntösben, és halkan nevetgélt a vele szemben ülő férfival; a férfi középkorúnak látszott, kényelmetlen ünneplő volt rajta, és épp a menükombinációt kopogta be a robotpincérbe; a felesége és a két gyereke súlyos pillantásokat vetettek rá; két üzletember lelkesen vitatkozott a desszert fölött.
Akkor történt, amikor David szeme rávillant az üzletemberekre. Egyikük arcát elöntötte a vér, görcsösen megrándult, és megpróbált fölkelni. A másik felkiáltott, kinyújtotta a karját, bizonytalan mozdulatot tett, hogy segítsen, de a társa addigra már összecsuklott, és kezdett lecsúszni az asztal alá.


----------



## gyopaar (2010 Augusztus 31)

David a zavar első jelére talpra ugrott, és a lába három lépéssel megtette az asztalok közti távolságot. Mihelyt a fülkében termett, az ujjával megnyomott egy elektromos kapcsolót a tértévé kockája mellett, mire egy fluoreszkáló mintás, ibolyakék függöny ereszkedett le az alkóv nyitott oldalán. Senkinek sem tűnt fel. A vacsorázók közül sokan éltek az intimitás effajta lehetőségével.
A bajba jutott férfi társa csak most tudott megszólalni. - Manning rosszul van - mondta. - Talán agyvérzést kapott. Ön orvos?


----------



## gyopaar (2010 Augusztus 31)

David hangja hűvös és kimért volt. Megnyugtatás hallatszott belőle.
- Üljön nyugodtan, és ne csináljon zajt - mondta. Ide hívjuk az üzletvezetőt, aztán meglátjuk, mit tehetünk.
Megfogta az ájult férfit, úgy emelte föl, mint egy rongybabát, pedig az jócskán megtermett alak volt. Arrébb taszította az asztalt az egyik oldalra, amennyire lehetett, de ahogy megmarkolta volna, ujjai az erőtér miatt egy centiméterre elváltak az asztal lapjától. Felültette a férfit, kigombolta az ingét, és mesterséges lélegeztetést alkalmazott.


----------



## gyopaar (2010 Augusztus 31)

Davidnek nem voltak illúziói a gyógyulás esélyeit illetően. Ismerte a szimptómákat: hirtelen vérbőség, kihagyó lélegzet, néhány perces agónia, aztán a vég.
A függöny szétnyílott. Az üzletvezető bámulatra méltó fürgeséggel jelentkezett a vészjelző hívására, amelyet David még akkor nyomott meg, amikor fölkelt az asztaltól. Az üzletvezető köpcös férfiú volt, ókonzervatív szabású, feszes, fekete ruhában jelent meg. Arcán zavarodottság tükröződött.


----------



## gyopaar (2010 Augusztus 31)

Valaki jelzett ezen a soron? - Mintha összetöpörödött volna, ahogy a szeme fölfogta a látványt.
A vacsora túlélője hisztérikus gyorsasággal kezdett hadarni.
- Éppen vacsoráztunk, amikor a barátom rosszul lett. Ami ezt az urat illeti, fogalmam sincs, hogy kicsoda. David felhagyott az újraélesztési kísérletekkel. Sűrű barna haját hátrasimította a homlokából.
- Ön az üzletvezető? - kérdezte.


----------



## gyopaar (2010 Augusztus 31)

- Oliver Gaspere vagyok, a Csúcs kávéház üzletvezetője - mondta megrökönyödve a köpcös férfi. - A 87-es asztalnál szólt a vészjelző, odamegyek, üres. Mondják, egy fiatalember épp most rohant be a 94-es asztalhoz, jövök utána, és ezt találom. - Megfordult. Szólok a háziorvosnak.
- Egy pillanat - mondta David. - Semmi értelme. Ez az ember halott.


----------



## gyopaar (2010 Augusztus 31)

- Micsoda? - kiáltott föl a másik vendég. Előreperdült és felordított:
- Manning!
David Starr visszahúzta a férfit, és az asztal láthatatlan lapjára szorította.
- Higgadjon, ember! Segíteni úgysem tud, és most nem szabad lármázni.


----------



## gyopaar (2010 Augusztus 31)

- Nem, nem - helyeselt gyorsan Gaspere. - Nem szabad elszomorítani a többi vendéget. De figyeljen ide, uram, mégiscsak látnia kéne egy orvosnak ezt az embert, hogy megállapíthassa a halál okát. Semmifajta szabálytalanságot nem engedhetek meg az éttermemben.
- Sajnálom, Mr. Gaspere, de egyelőre megtiltom, hogy bárki is megvizsgálja ezt az embert.


----------



## gyopaar (2010 Augusztus 31)

- Mit beszél? Ha ez a férfi szívinfarktus miatt halt meg…
- Kérem. Próbáljunk meg együttműködni, és hagyjuk a haszontalan vitát. Hogy hívják önt, uram?
Az életben maradt vendég tompán válaszolt: - Eugene Forester.


----------



## gyopaar (2010 Augusztus 31)

- Nos, Mr. Forester, pontosan tudni akarom, mit fogyasztott ön, és mit a társa.
- De uram! - Az apró termetű üzletvezető kiguvadó szemmel meredt Davidre. - Azt akarja sugallni, hogy az ételben volt valami, ami ezt okozta?
- Én nem sugallok semmit. Csak kérdéseket teszek föl.


----------



## gyopaar (2010 Augusztus 31)

- Önnek nincs joga kérdezősködni. Ki maga? Maga egy senki. Követelem, hogy egy orvos vizsgálja meg ezt a szegény párát.
- Mr. Gaspere, ez a Tudományos Tanács dolga. David föltekerte a hajlékony fémszálas mandzsettát, hogy szabaddá tegye csuklója belső oldalát. Egy pillanatig csak a csupasz bőre látszott, aztán egy ovális folt kezdett sötétedni, majd elfeketedni rajta. Ezen belül apró, sárga fénypöttyök táncoltak és szikráztak, a Göncölszekér és az Orion ismerős csillagképét formázva.


----------



## gyopaar (2010 Augusztus 31)

Az üzletvezető ajka megremegett. A Tudományos Tanács nem hivatalos kormányügynökség, de a tagjai szinte a kormány fölött álltak.
- Elnézést kérek, uram - mondta.


----------



## gyopaar (2010 Augusztus 31)

- Nem kell mentegetőznie. Nos, Mr. Forester, válaszolna az első kérdésemre?
- A hármas számú különleges vacsorát kértük - motyogta Forester.
- Mindketten?
- Igen.


----------



## Gábor Áron (2010 Szeptember 1)

.


----------



## gyopaar (2010 Szeptember 1)

- Egyikük sem kért hozzá még valami kiegészítőt? - kérdezte David. Még a saját asztalánál végigtanulmányozta az étlapot. A Csúcs kávéház specialitása a földönkívüli csemegék felszolgálása volt, de a hármas számú különleges vacsora közönséges földi fogásokból állt: zöldségleves, natúrszelet sült krumplival, zöldborsóval, fagylalt és kávé.


----------



## b0c1 (2010 Szeptember 1)

Joestet, joreggelt, akarmit


----------



## b0c1 (2010 Szeptember 1)

Legjobb kepregeny: http://www.johnhartstudios.com/bc/


----------



## b0c1 (2010 Szeptember 1)

összejöhetne már


----------



## b0c1 (2010 Szeptember 1)

A 20 hozzászólás


----------



## b0c1 (2010 Szeptember 1)

De így ennek vajon van-e értelme?


----------



## b0c1 (2010 Szeptember 1)

De ha nincs akkor miert van?


----------



## b0c1 (2010 Szeptember 1)

Pont pont vesszocske


----------



## Devdas (2010 Szeptember 1)

Midníg van egy utolsó karó, amihez kötjük elméleteink és világképünk ebét...


----------



## b0c1 (2010 Szeptember 1)

Lehet szamolnom kene


----------



## b0c1 (2010 Szeptember 1)

12345


----------



## b0c1 (2010 Szeptember 1)

De messze meg a husz


----------



## b0c1 (2010 Szeptember 1)

Unalmas a nyeregben miota meghalt a lo...


----------



## b0c1 (2010 Szeptember 1)

Meg ugylatom egyedul is vagyok


----------



## b0c1 (2010 Szeptember 1)

De jo lenne mar 20nal jarni


----------



## b0c1 (2010 Szeptember 1)

De legalabb tudnam mennyi van vissza...


----------



## Devdas (2010 Szeptember 1)

20 értelmes hozzászólás=20x2 perc, tehát negyven perc-majdnem egy óra az életemből=egy órával korábban fogok meghalni...


----------



## b0c1 (2010 Szeptember 1)

Lazitani, probalj meg lazitani... Hofi4ever


----------



## b0c1 (2010 Szeptember 1)

Erno: felhívtam nagyanyámat tegnap
Erno: és mondtam neki, h kéne az aranyember
QDB

Erno: de majd hívjon, h hány oldal
Erno: és lerakta a telefont
Erno: mert ha 500nál több, akkor nem olvasom el
Erno: erre me idejön anyám
Erno: "Nagyanyád üzeni, h ne csinálj segget a szádból, mert a könyv a 9. oldalon kezdődik és az 509.-en ér véget"


----------



## b0c1 (2010 Szeptember 1)

Hoppa, de 17nel jarok


----------



## Devdas (2010 Szeptember 1)

...ugye rájöttél?: boldog élet rád-csak 20 hozzászólás után vár": szellemes BK betétdal átírat. Aktuális


----------



## b0c1 (2010 Szeptember 1)

Ha mindjart vegzek, ez mennyire jo


----------



## b0c1 (2010 Szeptember 1)

DE most nezem, mar 2007ben reggeltem... accem kicsit inaktiv voltam


----------



## Devdas (2010 Szeptember 1)

20 csirke meg 20 csirke= 40 csirke


----------



## b0c1 (2010 Szeptember 1)

Azthiszem lassan megvan


----------



## b0c1 (2010 Szeptember 1)

És IGGEEEEN, itt a 20!!!! remelem


----------



## Devdas (2010 Szeptember 1)

20 hatod meg 20 hatod: húzd már meg...


----------



## b0c1 (2010 Szeptember 1)

De aszondja vmi nemjo... meg mindig nem megy...


----------



## piros55 (2010 Szeptember 1)

*Nem tudok aludni !*


----------



## Devdas (2010 Szeptember 1)

"Ha jól tudom az apád takarítónő volt"


----------



## b0c1 (2010 Szeptember 1)

Enmeg ECL konyvet letolteni... Peddig nagyon kene....


----------



## b0c1 (2010 Szeptember 1)

Mostakkor mivan?


----------



## Devdas (2010 Szeptember 1)

Dikmán adjatok egy huszast, száraz a torkom more...


----------



## b0c1 (2010 Szeptember 1)

Hateztnemertem, napi 20nak kell lenni?


----------



## b0c1 (2010 Szeptember 1)

Vagy orankent?


----------



## b0c1 (2010 Szeptember 1)

Szomoru vagyok barataim


----------



## b0c1 (2010 Szeptember 1)

Vagy mindenki hozzon meg 20 hozzaszolast?


----------



## Devdas (2010 Szeptember 1)

Az van more, hogy tudod, hogy van az, hát az úgy van-ahogy van-oszt jó van...


----------



## b0c1 (2010 Szeptember 1)

Na de komolyan, ez mostmi?


----------



## b0c1 (2010 Szeptember 1)

Nade mer van az hogyaz? Es mitkell csinalni hogy neazlegyen?


----------



## b0c1 (2010 Szeptember 1)

Ooo kedves kis ECL konyv kerlek toltodj le


----------



## Devdas (2010 Szeptember 1)

töltöttem fel jóféle indiai zenét-az egyik zene mappába-nem keveset, ha valakit érdekel nézze meg a faszányos zene videókat.


----------



## b0c1 (2010 Szeptember 1)

De amugyis van mar 31 hozzaszolasom


----------



## b0c1 (2010 Szeptember 1)

Azt a nyamvadt ecl konyvet nemtudnad lehuzni?


----------



## b0c1 (2010 Szeptember 1)

Angol - Tanuljunk együtt szórakozva!!! topic
4-ik oldal..


----------



## b0c1 (2010 Szeptember 1)

Mer csatolt fileok nemakarnak jonni, nagyonnem...


----------



## b0c1 (2010 Szeptember 1)

De mostmar csak azert is elerem a 40 hozzaszolast...


----------



## b0c1 (2010 Szeptember 1)

Hatha az segit....


----------



## b0c1 (2010 Szeptember 1)

Irok privat uzi Gitta777-nek accem


----------



## b0c1 (2010 Szeptember 1)

Devajon miertnemjo?


----------



## Devdas (2010 Szeptember 1)

Sztem várni kell a fórum nagyfejeseire, hogy rendes tag lehessen lenni...


----------



## Devdas (2010 Szeptember 1)

Én már számolok: 2-csipkebokor vessző


----------



## Devdas (2010 Szeptember 1)

3-a postással látták az anyádat


----------



## Devdas (2010 Szeptember 1)

4-tizenkét piszkos légy


----------



## Devdas (2010 Szeptember 1)

5-a fejem már tök


----------



## Devdas (2010 Szeptember 1)

9-kis ferenc


----------



## Devdas (2010 Szeptember 1)

10-tíz kicsi csíz


----------



## Devdas (2010 Szeptember 1)

11-kifogytam a rímekből...


----------



## Devdas (2010 Szeptember 1)

12-itt már fél kettő


----------



## Devdas (2010 Szeptember 1)

13-hogy letölthessek-várom


----------



## julcsi2020 (2010 Szeptember 1)

köszike


----------



## imkere (2010 Szeptember 1)

21


----------



## sportweb (2010 Szeptember 1)

Sziasztok. Nagyon jo ez az oldal.


----------



## sportweb (2010 Szeptember 1)

2


----------



## sportweb (2010 Szeptember 1)

3


----------



## sportweb (2010 Szeptember 1)

4


----------



## sportweb (2010 Szeptember 1)

5


----------



## sportweb (2010 Szeptember 1)

6


----------



## sportweb (2010 Szeptember 1)

7


----------



## sportweb (2010 Szeptember 1)

8


----------



## sportweb (2010 Szeptember 1)

9


----------



## sportweb (2010 Szeptember 1)

10


----------



## sportweb (2010 Szeptember 1)

11


----------



## sportweb (2010 Szeptember 1)

12


----------



## sportweb (2010 Szeptember 1)

13


----------



## sportweb (2010 Szeptember 1)

14


----------



## sportweb (2010 Szeptember 1)

15


----------



## sportweb (2010 Szeptember 1)

16


----------



## sportweb (2010 Szeptember 1)

17


----------



## sportweb (2010 Szeptember 1)

18


----------



## sportweb (2010 Szeptember 1)

19


----------



## sportweb (2010 Szeptember 1)

20


----------



## sportweb (2010 Szeptember 1)

21


----------



## sportweb (2010 Szeptember 1)

22


----------



## gabilive (2010 Szeptember 1)

No,megint itt vagyok.


----------



## gabilive (2010 Szeptember 1)

Lassan letelik a 48 óra.


----------



## gabilive (2010 Szeptember 1)

Addig meg kéne legyen a 20 hozzászólás is.


----------



## gabilive (2010 Szeptember 1)

Még van 4.


----------



## gabilive (2010 Szeptember 1)

Alakulgat ez...


----------



## gabilive (2010 Szeptember 1)

Mostmár nem hagyom abba...


----------



## gabilive (2010 Szeptember 1)

És talán ez az utolsó!


----------



## gabilive (2010 Szeptember 1)

Hurrá,számok és abc betűzése nélkül is sikerült!


----------



## csuzdaz (2010 Szeptember 1)

*Váci Mihály - Még nem elég!*

Nem elég megborzongni,
de lelkesedni kell!


----------



## csuzdaz (2010 Szeptember 1)

*2*

Nem elég fellobogni, 
de mindig égni kell!


----------



## csuzdaz (2010 Szeptember 1)

*3*

És nem elég csak égni:
fagyot is bírjon el,
ki acél akar lenni,
suhogni élivel.


----------



## csuzdaz (2010 Szeptember 1)

*4*

Nem elég álmodozni. 
Egy nagy-nagy álom kell!


----------



## csuzdaz (2010 Szeptember 1)

*5*

Nem elég megérezni, 
de felismerni kell!


----------



## csuzdaz (2010 Szeptember 1)

*6*

Nem elég sejteni, 
hogy milyen kor jön el;
jövőnket - tudni kell!


----------



## csuzdaz (2010 Szeptember 1)

*7*

Nem elég a célt látni;
járható útja kell!


----------



## csuzdaz (2010 Szeptember 1)

*8*

Nem elég útra lelni, 
az úton menni kell!


----------



## csuzdaz (2010 Szeptember 1)

*9*

Egyedül is! Elsőnek,
elől indulni el!


----------



## csuzdaz (2010 Szeptember 1)

*10*

Nem elég elindulni, 
de mást is hívni kell!


----------



## csuzdaz (2010 Szeptember 1)

*11*

S csak az hívjon magával,
aki vezetni mer!


----------



## csuzdaz (2010 Szeptember 1)

*12*

Nem elég jóra vágyni:
a jót akarni kell!


----------



## csuzdaz (2010 Szeptember 1)

*13*

És nem elég akarni:
de tenni, tenni kell!


----------



## csuzdaz (2010 Szeptember 1)

*14*

A jószándék kevés! 
Több kell: - az értelem!


----------



## csuzdaz (2010 Szeptember 1)

*15*

Mit ér a hűvös ész?! 
Több kell: - az érzelem!


----------



## csuzdaz (2010 Szeptember 1)

*16*

Ám nemcsak holmi érzés,
de seb és szenvedély,
keresni, hogy miért élj,
szeress, szenvedj, remélj!


----------



## csuzdaz (2010 Szeptember 1)

*17*

Nem elég - a Világért!
Több kell: - a nemzetért!


----------



## csuzdaz (2010 Szeptember 1)

*18*

Nem elég - a Hazáért! 
Több kell most: - népedért!


----------



## csuzdaz (2010 Szeptember 1)

*19*

Nem elég - Igazságért! 
- Küzdj azok igazáért,
kiké a szabadság rég,
csak nem látják még,
hogy nem elég!


----------



## csuzdaz (2010 Szeptember 1)

*20*

Még nem elég!


----------



## csuzdaz (2010 Szeptember 1)

*De már elég*

De, de, már elegendő a hozzászólásom!


----------



## fazakasc (2010 Szeptember 1)

*sziasztok*

sziasztok

uj tag vagyok, es igyekszek 20 hozzaszolast megszerezni

udv mindenkit, nagyon erdekes es tartalmas a forum.


----------



## fazakasc (2010 Szeptember 1)

*2*

2


----------



## fazakasc (2010 Szeptember 1)

*3*

3


----------



## fazakasc (2010 Szeptember 1)

*4*

4


----------



## fazakasc (2010 Szeptember 1)

*5*

5


----------



## fazakasc (2010 Szeptember 1)

*6*

6


----------



## fazakasc (2010 Szeptember 1)

*7*

7, az utanak egy harmada megvan


----------



## fazakasc (2010 Szeptember 1)

*8*

8


----------



## fazakasc (2010 Szeptember 1)

*9*

9


----------



## fazakasc (2010 Szeptember 1)

*10*

10, megvan fele


----------



## fazakasc (2010 Szeptember 1)

*11*

11


----------



## fazakasc (2010 Szeptember 1)

*12*

12


----------



## fazakasc (2010 Szeptember 1)

*13*

13


----------



## fazakasc (2010 Szeptember 1)

*14*

14


----------



## fazakasc (2010 Szeptember 1)

*15*

15, es mar kezdek vissza szamolni


----------



## fazakasc (2010 Szeptember 1)

*16*

16


----------



## fazakasc (2010 Szeptember 1)

*17*

17


----------



## fazakasc (2010 Szeptember 1)

*18*

18 - meg maradt ketto :d


----------



## fazakasc (2010 Szeptember 1)

*19*

19 - es meg egy


----------



## fazakasc (2010 Szeptember 1)

*20*

20 - talan megsem az utolso hozzaszolasom 

koszonom nektek kiss


----------



## xxolaa (2010 Szeptember 1)

helló mindenki


----------



## xxolaa (2010 Szeptember 1)

itt a második


----------



## xxolaa (2010 Szeptember 1)

a negyedik


----------



## diwia (2010 Szeptember 1)

Üdvözlök mindenkit az első hozzászólásom alkalmával!


----------



## Amaretto (2010 Szeptember 1)

1


----------



## xxolaa (2010 Szeptember 1)

no itt a hatodik


----------



## Amaretto (2010 Szeptember 1)

2


----------



## xxolaa (2010 Szeptember 1)

jön a nyolc


----------



## xxolaa (2010 Szeptember 1)

a tiz


----------



## diwia (2010 Szeptember 1)

Ez az oldal nagyon remek, sok hasznos dolgot találtam már meg itt.


----------



## Amaretto (2010 Szeptember 1)

3


----------



## xxolaa (2010 Szeptember 1)

ha nem tiszta...


----------



## Amaretto (2010 Szeptember 1)

4


----------



## Amaretto (2010 Szeptember 1)

5


----------



## xxolaa (2010 Szeptember 1)

szamár ....


----------



## diwia (2010 Szeptember 1)

Hamarosan remélem én is tudok letölteni majd dolgokat.


----------



## Amaretto (2010 Szeptember 1)

6


----------



## xxolaa (2010 Szeptember 1)

megissza....


----------



## Amaretto (2010 Szeptember 1)

7


----------



## diwia (2010 Szeptember 1)

És mindenképpen hasonló dolgok feltöltésével szeretném majd ezeket megköszönni.


----------



## xxolaa (2010 Szeptember 1)

én is nagyon szeretnék letölteni....


----------



## diwia (2010 Szeptember 1)

Csak szükséges a 20 hozzászólás.


----------



## xxolaa (2010 Szeptember 1)

és feltölteni, és persze megköszönni


----------



## Amaretto (2010 Szeptember 1)

8


----------



## xxolaa (2010 Szeptember 1)

már nagyon várom hogy lehetséges legyen....


----------



## Amaretto (2010 Szeptember 1)

9


----------



## diwia (2010 Szeptember 1)

Ami remélem ily módon hamarosan meglesz.


----------



## xxolaa (2010 Szeptember 1)

8 hasad a polc


----------



## Amaretto (2010 Szeptember 1)

10


----------



## xxolaa (2010 Szeptember 1)

9 kis Ferenc....


----------



## diwia (2010 Szeptember 1)

Már csak pár kell.


----------



## Amaretto (2010 Szeptember 1)

11


----------



## diwia (2010 Szeptember 1)

Úgy 13.


----------



## xxolaa (2010 Szeptember 1)

hm... 10 tiszta víz


----------



## Amaretto (2010 Szeptember 1)

12


----------



## Amaretto (2010 Szeptember 1)

13


----------



## xxolaa (2010 Szeptember 1)

szóval, ez egy jó forum... büszke vagyok hogy itt lehetek....


----------



## Amaretto (2010 Szeptember 1)

14


----------



## diwia (2010 Szeptember 1)

Ami szerencsés szám.


----------



## Amaretto (2010 Szeptember 1)

15


----------



## xxolaa (2010 Szeptember 1)

akkor jöjjön a 17.


----------



## Amaretto (2010 Szeptember 1)

16


----------



## diwia (2010 Szeptember 1)

Remélem hamarosan aktív tagja leszek a fórumnak.


----------



## xxolaa (2010 Szeptember 1)

no már csak 3. szükséges


----------



## Amaretto (2010 Szeptember 1)

17


----------



## diwia (2010 Szeptember 1)

Persze ez eddig is csak rajtam múlt.


----------



## xxolaa (2010 Szeptember 1)

legalábbis remélem.....


----------



## Amaretto (2010 Szeptember 1)

18


----------



## zsuzska76 (2010 Szeptember 1)

Szia! Tudsz nekem 2010-es Dimensionos mintákba segíteni? Előre is köszönöm, s ha tudok én is szívesen segítek rengeteg szép mintám van.


----------



## xxolaa (2010 Szeptember 1)

a győzelem előtti pillanatok


----------



## Amaretto (2010 Szeptember 1)

19


----------



## diwia (2010 Szeptember 1)

Meg persze a sok kifogás sem segít a lustaságomon.


----------



## Amaretto (2010 Szeptember 1)

20


----------



## xxolaa (2010 Szeptember 1)

...és meg van......


----------



## diwia (2010 Szeptember 1)

Gratulálok nektek a meglett 20.-hoz, így tovább.


----------



## diwia (2010 Szeptember 1)

Én is visszaszámlálok már azt hiszem.


----------



## diwia (2010 Szeptember 1)

No mindjárt odaérek.


----------



## diwia (2010 Szeptember 1)

Ott vagyok már?


----------



## Amaretto (2010 Szeptember 1)

21?


----------



## diwia (2010 Szeptember 1)

Üdvözlöm az új csatlakozókat is a fórumon.


----------



## diwia (2010 Szeptember 1)

Remek hely, és sokaknak ajánlottam már.


----------



## zsuzska76 (2010 Szeptember 1)

Üdvözlök mindenkit!


----------



## diwia (2010 Szeptember 1)

Remélem itt vannak már, és tevékeny részei a közösségnek.


----------



## diwia (2010 Szeptember 1)

Köszönöm a lehetőséget, hogy összejöhetett így a 20 hozzászólás.


----------



## diwia (2010 Szeptember 1)

És ígértem nem ezek voltak az utolsó sorok, amikor hallattam magamról.


----------



## diwia (2010 Szeptember 1)

Mindenkinek további szép napot!!!


----------



## zsuzska76 (2010 Szeptember 1)

Van egy kiscicám, Gizi a neve.


----------



## zsuzska76 (2010 Szeptember 1)

Gizike most éppen alszik.


----------



## zsuzska76 (2010 Szeptember 1)

Biztos egerekről álmodik.


----------



## csabeszbatyo (2010 Szeptember 1)

koszonom


----------



## csabeszbatyo (2010 Szeptember 1)

a


----------



## csabeszbatyo (2010 Szeptember 1)

b


----------



## csabeszbatyo (2010 Szeptember 1)

c


----------



## csabeszbatyo (2010 Szeptember 1)

d


----------



## csabeszbatyo (2010 Szeptember 1)

csbeszbatyo


----------



## csabeszbatyo (2010 Szeptember 1)

mijen az ido odakint


----------



## csabeszbatyo (2010 Szeptember 1)

van 1 daewoom


----------



## csabeszbatyo (2010 Szeptember 1)

meg mukodik


----------



## csabeszbatyo (2010 Szeptember 1)

jobb auto mint gondoltam


----------



## csabeszbatyo (2010 Szeptember 1)

bordo metaliz


----------



## csabeszbatyo (2010 Szeptember 1)

1.5 16 szelep


----------



## csabeszbatyo (2010 Szeptember 1)

66 kw


----------



## csabeszbatyo (2010 Szeptember 1)

eleg kenyelmes


----------



## rzhhg5 (2010 Szeptember 1)

jelen


----------



## csabeszbatyo (2010 Szeptember 1)

olcson vettem


----------



## csabeszbatyo (2010 Szeptember 1)

nem bantam meg


----------



## csabeszbatyo (2010 Szeptember 1)

mar 3 eve


----------



## csabeszbatyo (2010 Szeptember 1)

meg nem viragzik rajta a rozsda


----------



## csabeszbatyo (2010 Szeptember 1)

nem zabal sokat


----------



## csabeszbatyo (2010 Szeptember 1)

tudok meg rola irni


----------



## csabeszbatyo (2010 Szeptember 1)

espero


----------



## rutami (2010 Szeptember 1)

sziasztok!


----------



## najancs (2010 Szeptember 1)

Sziasztok!


----------



## najancs (2010 Szeptember 1)

A bölcs mindent magában keres, a balga mindent másokban.


----------



## najancs (2010 Szeptember 1)

Aki kapni akar, tanuljon meg adni.


----------



## najancs (2010 Szeptember 1)

Aki sokat gyűjt, sokat veszthet.


----------



## najancs (2010 Szeptember 1)

Sokat kell olvasnod ahhoz, hogy megtudd, milyen keveset tudsz.


----------



## najancs (2010 Szeptember 1)

A hatalom valamennyi megnyilvánulása közül az önmérséklet a legnagyobb hatású.


----------



## najancs (2010 Szeptember 1)

Amíg elménk telítve van vágyainkkal, az élvezetek iránti sóvárgással, addig csak szenvedés lehet a sorsunk, mert minden élvezet mögött ott leselkedik a büntetés.


----------



## najancs (2010 Szeptember 1)

A gyűlöletnek csak a szeretet vethet véget.


----------



## najancs (2010 Szeptember 1)

Úgy gondolkodj, mint a bölcs, de úgy beszélj, mint az egyszerű emberek.


----------



## najancs (2010 Szeptember 1)

A múltat még Isten sem tudja megváltoztatni.


----------



## najancs (2010 Szeptember 1)

Mint a vasat a rozsda, úgy emészti az irigy embert saját lelke.


----------



## najancs (2010 Szeptember 1)

Semmit sem szeret jobban a vágy, mint amit nem szabad.


----------



## najancs (2010 Szeptember 1)

Nem az a szegény, akinek kevés a vagyona, hanem az, aki többet kíván.


----------



## najancs (2010 Szeptember 1)

Életünk olyan, amilyenné gondolataink teszik.


----------



## najancs (2010 Szeptember 1)

Erkölcseiddel tündökölj, s ne a vagyonoddal.


----------



## najancs (2010 Szeptember 1)

Ha valaki nem lehet a fény forrása, akkor legalább lámpavivőként világítsa meg mások útját.


----------



## najancs (2010 Szeptember 1)

Csak addig vagyunk szigorúak mások iránt, amíg magunkat meg nem ismerjük


----------



## najancs (2010 Szeptember 1)

A lélek békéje nélkül nincs boldogság.


----------



## najancs (2010 Szeptember 1)

Az az igazán őszinte mosoly, amit senki nem lát.


----------



## najancs (2010 Szeptember 1)

„Ne zsúfoljátok tele lelketeket haszontalan gondolatokkal. 
Minek rágódni a múlton,elébe menni a jövönek? 
Maradjatok a jelen pillanat egyszerűségében.”


----------



## najancs (2010 Szeptember 1)

„Ti a pillanatokkal törödjetek, 
az órák majd törödnek magukkal.”


----------



## timigirl (2010 Szeptember 1)

szép jó napot


----------



## ragadozo93 (2010 Szeptember 1)

*én is itt vagyok*

sziasztok


----------



## ragadozo93 (2010 Szeptember 1)

"Tedd, vagy ne tedd, de ne próbáld!"


----------



## yoyoyguy (2010 Szeptember 1)

asdasdasd


----------



## johuss (2010 Szeptember 1)

ave


----------



## slajos (2010 Szeptember 1)

Te legyél a 20.


----------



## mischmel (2010 Szeptember 1)

alkalmazkodás+el nem várás


----------



## Mike_Slevery (2010 Szeptember 1)

1.


----------



## Mike_Slevery (2010 Szeptember 1)

2.


----------



## Mike_Slevery (2010 Szeptember 1)

3.


----------



## Mike_Slevery (2010 Szeptember 1)

4.


----------



## Mike_Slevery (2010 Szeptember 1)

5.


----------



## mischmel (2010 Szeptember 1)

rengeteg szuper dolog van fenn! kisgyerekes anyukáknak nagyon segít az oldal!


----------



## Mike_Slevery (2010 Szeptember 1)

6.


----------



## Mike_Slevery (2010 Szeptember 1)

7.


----------



## Mike_Slevery (2010 Szeptember 1)

8.


----------



## Mike_Slevery (2010 Szeptember 1)

9.


----------



## Mike_Slevery (2010 Szeptember 1)

10.^.^


----------



## Mike_Slevery (2010 Szeptember 1)

11.


----------



## Mike_Slevery (2010 Szeptember 1)

12.


----------



## Mike_Slevery (2010 Szeptember 1)

13.


----------



## mischmel (2010 Szeptember 1)

*mischmel jelentett egy üzenetet*

mischmel bejelentett egy bejegyzést.

A bejelentés oka:


> köszönöm


A bejegyzés: Tanács a 20 hozzászólás könnyű megszerzéséhez
A fórum: Szójátékok és játékok
Megbízott moderátorok: zsuzsanna03

Közzétette: vacsi91
Eredeti tartalom:


>


----------



## Mike_Slevery (2010 Szeptember 1)

14.


----------



## Mike_Slevery (2010 Szeptember 1)

15.


----------



## Mike_Slevery (2010 Szeptember 1)

16.


----------



## Mike_Slevery (2010 Szeptember 1)

17.


----------



## Mike_Slevery (2010 Szeptember 1)

18.


----------



## Mike_Slevery (2010 Szeptember 1)

19.


----------



## rzhhg5 (2010 Szeptember 1)

még mindig jelen


----------



## Mike_Slevery (2010 Szeptember 1)

20.


----------



## rzhhg5 (2010 Szeptember 1)




----------



## csalli (2010 Szeptember 1)

Szuper!


----------



## pocokmanok (2010 Szeptember 1)

sziasztok  köszi!!!!


----------



## csalli (2010 Szeptember 1)

Jelen


----------



## Mike_Slevery (2010 Szeptember 1)

_Végre_!


----------



## csalli (2010 Szeptember 1)

Köszi a tanácsot!


----------



## csalli (2010 Szeptember 1)

4


----------



## csalli (2010 Szeptember 1)

Máris ötödik


----------



## csalli (2010 Szeptember 1)

6


----------



## mischmel (2010 Szeptember 1)

Én is köszönöm


----------



## csalli (2010 Szeptember 1)

Ha derék embert akarsz faragni a gyerekeidből, kétszer annyi időt tölts velük és feleannyi pénzt költs rájuk!


----------



## csalli (2010 Szeptember 1)

Minden újszülött érkezése azt jelenti, hogy az Úr még mindig nem ábrándult ki egészen az emberiségből.


----------



## csalli (2010 Szeptember 1)

Egy anya húsz évig azon fáradozik, hogy a fiából férfit faragjon, aztán jön egy nő, és húsz perc alatt bolondot csinál belőle.


----------



## mischmel (2010 Szeptember 1)

én is köszönöm a segítségeket.


----------



## csalli (2010 Szeptember 1)

Zavard össze a világot: mosolyogj hétfőn!


----------



## csalli (2010 Szeptember 1)

A gyermekmosoly olyasmi, mint a tetoválás: örökre szóló műremek.
*Jodi Lynn Picoult*


----------



## szaturion (2010 Szeptember 1)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg



hello


----------



## szaturion (2010 Szeptember 1)

csak


----------



## csalli (2010 Szeptember 1)

Miközben megpróbálunk mindent megtanítani gyermekeinknek az életről, gyermekeink megtanítják nekünk, hogy miről is szól az élet.


----------



## szaturion (2010 Szeptember 1)

össze


----------



## szaturion (2010 Szeptember 1)

akarok


----------



## csalli (2010 Szeptember 1)

A gyermekek akkor a legkomolyabbak, amikor játszanak. Olyankor tanulják, hogy mi is az az élet.


----------



## szaturion (2010 Szeptember 1)

szedni


----------



## csalli (2010 Szeptember 1)

A gyermek feje nem edény, amit meg kell tölteni, hanem fáklya, amit lángra kell lobbantani.


----------



## csalli (2010 Szeptember 1)

Én is


----------



## szaturion (2010 Szeptember 1)

20


----------



## szaturion (2010 Szeptember 1)

hozzászólást


----------



## csalli (2010 Szeptember 1)

- Anya, nem bántalak meg azzal, ha azt mondom, hogy ez a krumpli most nem 
olyan finom, de amit máskor szoktál főzni az nagyon finom szokott lenni?


----------



## csalli (2010 Szeptember 1)

Még 4


----------



## csalli (2010 Szeptember 1)

A kislányomnak, egy régi kulcsot adtam játszani. 
- És hol az ajtó, amit nyitni lehet vele? - kérdezte. 
Azt feleltem, hogy fogalmam sincs. 
Ő csodálkozva végigmért, és megjegyezte: 
- A kulcsot szokták elveszíteni, nem az ajtót.


----------



## szaturion (2010 Szeptember 1)

nagyon élvezem ezt


----------



## csalli (2010 Szeptember 1)

Kisfiammal (3 éves) sétálunk, és lát egy lefektetett biciklit a pázsiton: 
- Szegény bicikli, megdöglött.


----------



## szaturion (2010 Szeptember 1)

frankó időtöltés


----------



## csalli (2010 Szeptember 1)

- Pizzát rendeltünk, megkérdeztük a gyereket is, hogy ő milyet kér, mire hangzott a válasz: Nutellásat!


----------



## szaturion (2010 Szeptember 1)

Neked mihez kell?


----------



## szaturion (2010 Szeptember 1)

most vagyok a felénél


----------



## csalli (2010 Szeptember 1)

- Iskolásba készülő gyerekkel betűláncot játszottunk. M-re végződő szót mondtunk, így neki M-mel kezdődő szót kellett mondania. A gyerek azonnal rá is vágta: M, mint EMMa


----------



## szaturion (2010 Szeptember 1)

ajjjajjaj


----------



## szaturion (2010 Szeptember 1)

na


----------



## szaturion (2010 Szeptember 1)

hehe


----------



## csalli (2010 Szeptember 1)

Na, kész lennék...


----------



## szaturion (2010 Szeptember 1)

mi a helyzet


----------



## szaturion (2010 Szeptember 1)

jó neked


----------



## szaturion (2010 Szeptember 1)

még 3


----------



## szaturion (2010 Szeptember 1)

még 2


----------



## annateo (2010 Szeptember 1)

s


----------



## szaturion (2010 Szeptember 1)

még 1


----------



## annateo (2010 Szeptember 1)

z


----------



## szaturion (2010 Szeptember 1)

hurrá


----------



## annateo (2010 Szeptember 1)

i


----------



## annateo (2010 Szeptember 1)

a


----------



## szaturion (2010 Szeptember 1)

na cső


----------



## annateo (2010 Szeptember 1)

Szép napot!


----------



## annateo (2010 Szeptember 1)




----------



## mischmel (2010 Szeptember 1)

sziasztok, én is új vagyok


----------



## mischmel (2010 Szeptember 1)




----------



## annateo (2010 Szeptember 1)

érzed


----------



## mischmel (2010 Szeptember 1)

bocs, de kell a tagság


----------



## mischmel (2010 Szeptember 1)

még mindig 6 üzenet


----------



## mischmel (2010 Szeptember 1)

5


----------



## mischmel (2010 Szeptember 1)

4


----------



## mischmel (2010 Szeptember 1)

3


----------



## mischmel (2010 Szeptember 1)

2


----------



## mischmel (2010 Szeptember 1)

1


----------



## annateo (2010 Szeptember 1)

már


----------



## annateo (2010 Szeptember 1)

közel


----------



## annateo (2010 Szeptember 1)

van


----------



## annateo (2010 Szeptember 1)

nekem


----------



## annateo (2010 Szeptember 1)

is


----------



## annateo (2010 Szeptember 1)

Köszi, hogy kibírtátok


----------



## Angyicicó (2010 Szeptember 1)

1valaky írta:


> szuper vagykiss


 Hahó! sziasztok


----------



## Angyicicó (2010 Szeptember 1)

szeretnék


----------



## Angyicicó (2010 Szeptember 1)

már


----------



## Angyicicó (2010 Szeptember 1)

keresztszemes


----------



## Angyicicó (2010 Szeptember 1)

minták


----------



## Angyicicó (2010 Szeptember 1)

között


----------



## Angyicicó (2010 Szeptember 1)

ábrándozva


----------



## Angyicicó (2010 Szeptember 1)

tervezgetve


----------



## Angyicicó (2010 Szeptember 1)

böngészni


----------



## Angyicicó (2010 Szeptember 1)

és azután


----------



## Angyicicó (2010 Szeptember 1)

éjjel


----------



## Angyicicó (2010 Szeptember 1)

nappal


----------



## Angyicicó (2010 Szeptember 1)

hímezni


----------



## Angyicicó (2010 Szeptember 1)

De most,


----------



## Angyicicó (2010 Szeptember 1)

el kell kocognom


----------



## Angyicicó (2010 Szeptember 1)

szülőértekezletre


----------



## Angyicicó (2010 Szeptember 1)

mert


----------



## Angyicicó (2010 Szeptember 1)

elsősök


----------



## Angyicicó (2010 Szeptember 1)

lettünk!


----------



## Angyicicó (2010 Szeptember 1)

Mindenkinek további


----------



## Angyicicó (2010 Szeptember 1)

nagyon szép napot!


----------



## elit2 (2010 Szeptember 1)

1


----------



## elit2 (2010 Szeptember 1)

2


----------



## elit2 (2010 Szeptember 1)

3


----------



## elit2 (2010 Szeptember 1)

4


----------



## elit2 (2010 Szeptember 1)

5


----------



## elit2 (2010 Szeptember 1)

6


----------



## elit2 (2010 Szeptember 1)

7


----------



## elit2 (2010 Szeptember 1)

8


----------



## elit2 (2010 Szeptember 1)

9


----------



## elit2 (2010 Szeptember 1)

10


----------



## elit2 (2010 Szeptember 1)

11


----------



## elit2 (2010 Szeptember 1)

12


----------



## elit2 (2010 Szeptember 1)

13


----------



## elit2 (2010 Szeptember 1)

14


----------



## elit2 (2010 Szeptember 1)

15


----------



## nadinn (2010 Szeptember 1)

Nagyon hideg van.


----------



## elit2 (2010 Szeptember 1)

16


----------



## elit2 (2010 Szeptember 1)

17


----------



## elit2 (2010 Szeptember 1)

18


----------



## nadinn (2010 Szeptember 1)

Fúj a szél is.


----------



## elit2 (2010 Szeptember 1)

19


----------



## elit2 (2010 Szeptember 1)

20


----------



## nadinn (2010 Szeptember 1)

elit2-nek mindjárt meglesz a 20


----------



## nadinn (2010 Szeptember 1)

már meg is lett, mire leírtam


----------



## nadinn (2010 Szeptember 1)

nekem még kell 15


----------



## nadinn (2010 Szeptember 1)

14


----------



## nadinn (2010 Szeptember 1)

13


----------



## nadinn (2010 Szeptember 1)

12


----------



## nadinn (2010 Szeptember 1)

11


----------



## Selci88 (2010 Szeptember 1)

Üdv


----------



## nadinn (2010 Szeptember 1)

10


----------



## Selci88 (2010 Szeptember 1)

2


----------



## nadinn (2010 Szeptember 1)

9


----------



## Selci88 (2010 Szeptember 1)

3


----------



## nadinn (2010 Szeptember 1)

8


----------



## Selci88 (2010 Szeptember 1)

4


----------



## nadinn (2010 Szeptember 1)

7


----------



## Selci88 (2010 Szeptember 1)

5


----------



## nadinn (2010 Szeptember 1)

6


----------



## Selci88 (2010 Szeptember 1)

6


----------



## nadinn (2010 Szeptember 1)

5


----------



## Selci88 (2010 Szeptember 1)

7


----------



## Selci88 (2010 Szeptember 1)

8


----------



## nadinn (2010 Szeptember 1)

4


----------



## Selci88 (2010 Szeptember 1)

9


----------



## Selci88 (2010 Szeptember 1)

10


----------



## nadinn (2010 Szeptember 1)

3


----------



## Selci88 (2010 Szeptember 1)

11


----------



## nadinn (2010 Szeptember 1)

2


----------



## Selci88 (2010 Szeptember 1)

12


----------



## nadinn (2010 Szeptember 1)

1


----------



## nadinn (2010 Szeptember 1)

És megvan.


----------



## Selci88 (2010 Szeptember 1)

13


----------



## Selci88 (2010 Szeptember 1)

14


----------



## Selci88 (2010 Szeptember 1)

15


----------



## Selci88 (2010 Szeptember 1)

16


----------



## Selci88 (2010 Szeptember 1)

17


----------



## Selci88 (2010 Szeptember 1)

18


----------



## Selci88 (2010 Szeptember 1)

19


----------



## Selci88 (2010 Szeptember 1)

20


----------



## piros55 (2010 Szeptember 1)

*Kukucs !*


----------



## ati1962 (2010 Szeptember 1)

*hozzászolás*



Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


közsönö, köszönöm


----------



## ati1962 (2010 Szeptember 1)

Szeretném látni a nam látható linkeket! köszi.


----------



## asplenium (2010 Szeptember 1)

*(be)köszönés*

Köszönöm a lehetőséget és mindkét ajánlatot megragadnám:
szeretettel köszöntök mindenkit és (nagyon) szeretnék gyorsan 20 hozzászólást összeszedni)!
asplenium


----------



## asplenium (2010 Szeptember 1)

*dátum*

Ma szerda van.


----------



## asplenium (2010 Szeptember 1)

*dátum 2*

Holnap csütörtök lesz.


----------



## asplenium (2010 Szeptember 1)

*dátum 3*

Péntekre meg összegyűlik mind a 20!


----------



## asplenium (2010 Szeptember 1)

*írás*

:444: pontosan így igyekszem, hogy szaporodjanak az üzenetek.


----------



## asplenium (2010 Szeptember 1)

*még egy*

üzenet. -, és itt a segítség!:11:


----------



## timike19831112 (2010 Szeptember 1)

Üdv mindenki


----------



## asplenium (2010 Szeptember 1)

*a hetedik*

üzenet.


----------



## timike19831112 (2010 Szeptember 1)

Szertném összeszedni a 20 hozzá szólást!


----------



## asplenium (2010 Szeptember 1)

...én is szeretném, ha levelezünk villámgyorsan sikerülhet!


----------



## timike19831112 (2010 Szeptember 1)

Bartos Erika: Állatzsivaj ​


----------



## timike19831112 (2010 Szeptember 1)

Kopácsol a harkály, kopogó, kopogó, ​ Bokorban a kis sün, szuszogó, szuszogó


----------



## timike19831112 (2010 Szeptember 1)

Nem értem ennek mi a lényege hogy kell 20 hozzászólás?


----------



## timike19831112 (2010 Szeptember 1)

Szerinted?


----------



## timike19831112 (2010 Szeptember 1)

Jó kis ötleteket találtam de nem tudom megnyitni


----------



## timike19831112 (2010 Szeptember 1)

9 -dik hozzászólás


----------



## timike19831112 (2010 Szeptember 1)

*Icipici házikó*

Egyszer volt, hol nem volt egy icipici házikó.
Icipici házikóban icipici ágyikó.
Ottan élt, éldegélt egy icipici lencsi-lány
icipici anyukával túl az Óperencián.
Icipici lencsi-lányka lencsi-babát ringatott,
anyuka is ezt csinálta, s boldogságban éltek ott.
Amikor este lett, az icipici lányka félt,
icipici anyukája mondott egy mesét:


----------



## timike19831112 (2010 Szeptember 1)

Köd szitál, 
hull a dér,
lepörög
a falevél:
Read more: http://www.operencia.com/gyermekoldalak/magyar-irodalom/versek/oeszi-versek#ixzz0yI6k0GXw
​


----------



## timike19831112 (2010 Szeptember 1)

érik a dió, 
millió, 
millió! 
Útra kel a fecske, 
jajgat a fürjecske: 
pitypalatty, 
pitypalatty, 
nyár, nyár, 
itt maradj!
Read more: http://www.operencia.com/gyermekoldalak/magyar-irodalom/versek/oeszi-versek#ixzz0yI6xMQtg
​


----------



## timike19831112 (2010 Szeptember 1)

szeptember 1 van és majd megfagyok a lakásban


----------



## timike19831112 (2010 Szeptember 1)

hova lett ilyen gyorsan a nyár????


----------



## timike19831112 (2010 Szeptember 1)

azért egy kis jó időt még elviselnék


----------



## timike19831112 (2010 Szeptember 1)

lassan elérem a 20 hozzászólást


----------



## timike19831112 (2010 Szeptember 1)

már csak 2 nap regisztrációs idővel lesznek gondjaim


----------



## timike19831112 (2010 Szeptember 1)

holnap már letölthetek dogokat


----------



## timike19831112 (2010 Szeptember 1)

türelmetlen lennék?


----------



## timike19831112 (2010 Szeptember 1)

talán igen


----------



## timike19831112 (2010 Szeptember 1)

meg van a 20!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Playboy20 (2010 Szeptember 1)

már


----------



## Playboy20 (2010 Szeptember 1)

nagyon


----------



## Playboy20 (2010 Szeptember 1)

várom


----------



## Playboy20 (2010 Szeptember 1)

hogy


----------



## Playboy20 (2010 Szeptember 1)

össze


----------



## Playboy20 (2010 Szeptember 1)

gyüljön


----------



## Playboy20 (2010 Szeptember 1)

a


----------



## Playboy20 (2010 Szeptember 1)

20


----------



## Playboy20 (2010 Szeptember 1)

hozzászólás


----------



## Playboy20 (2010 Szeptember 1)

meg


----------



## Playboy20 (2010 Szeptember 1)

legyen


----------



## Playboy20 (2010 Szeptember 1)

végre.


----------



## Playboy20 (2010 Szeptember 1)

A 48


----------



## Playboy20 (2010 Szeptember 1)

órám,


----------



## Playboy20 (2010 Szeptember 1)

szerencsére


----------



## Playboy20 (2010 Szeptember 1)

már


----------



## Playboy20 (2010 Szeptember 1)

megvan


----------



## Playboy20 (2010 Szeptember 1)

18 :d


----------



## Playboy20 (2010 Szeptember 1)

még 1


----------



## Playboy20 (2010 Szeptember 1)

ésssss


----------



## Playboy20 (2010 Szeptember 1)

20 :d


----------



## Playboy20 (2010 Szeptember 1)

jupííí


----------



## biti.a (2010 Szeptember 1)

gratula burzsuj71!


----------



## biti.a (2010 Szeptember 1)




----------



## biti.a (2010 Szeptember 1)

mindenkit üdvözlök ma is!


----------



## biti.a (2010 Szeptember 1)

olálááá


----------



## lányok (2010 Szeptember 1)

Sziasztok!
Már többször jártam az oldalatokon. Minőségi oldalnak tartom, ahol sok hasznos dolgot találtam.


----------



## lányok (2010 Szeptember 1)

Köszönöm a szuper ötleteket.


----------



## lányok (2010 Szeptember 1)

Jó itt böngészni, sok szuper ötletet találtam. Köszönöm!


----------



## lányok (2010 Szeptember 1)

Ez jó játék!


----------



## lányok (2010 Szeptember 1)

Köszi az ötleteket!


----------



## lányok (2010 Szeptember 1)

A


----------



## lányok (2010 Szeptember 1)

Nem sikerül.


----------



## biti.a (2010 Szeptember 1)

mégegyszer


----------



## biti.a (2010 Szeptember 1)

hohóó


----------



## biti.a (2010 Szeptember 1)

..............


----------



## lányok (2010 Szeptember 1)

Köszönet a versekért.


----------



## biti.a (2010 Szeptember 1)

:d


----------



## biti.a (2010 Szeptember 1)




----------



## biti.a (2010 Szeptember 1)

boldog vagyok!


----------



## biti.a (2010 Szeptember 1)

bár az idő hideg így szeptember 1-én


----------



## biti.a (2010 Szeptember 1)




----------



## lányok (2010 Szeptember 1)

Köszi az ötleteket!


----------



## lányok (2010 Szeptember 1)

Szuper!


----------



## lányok (2010 Szeptember 1)

Köszönöm az ötleteket!


----------



## biti.a (2010 Szeptember 1)

legyen 21


----------



## lányok (2010 Szeptember 1)

Sziasztok!

Segítsetek! Mit csináltam rosszul? Ez a 21. hozzászólásom, de még sem tudok semmit sem megnyitni. Mit csinálok rosszul? A két napos regisztrációm is több már.


----------



## Gábor Áron (2010 Szeptember 1)




----------



## Danike87 (2010 Szeptember 1)

köszi a feltöltést!


----------



## Gábor Áron (2010 Szeptember 1)

kiss


----------



## Gábor Áron (2010 Szeptember 1)




----------



## Gábor Áron (2010 Szeptember 1)

:d


----------



## Gábor Áron (2010 Szeptember 1)




----------



## Gábor Áron (2010 Szeptember 1)

alakul


----------



## Gábor Áron (2010 Szeptember 1)

már csak 3


----------



## Gábor Áron (2010 Szeptember 1)

:-?


----------



## Gábor Áron (2010 Szeptember 1)

20... :34:


----------



## Danike87 (2010 Szeptember 1)

a kozel jovoben nem lesz vilag vege


----------



## Danike87 (2010 Szeptember 1)

a kozel jovoben nem lesz vilag vege........


----------



## ÖCSI11 (2010 Szeptember 1)

sziasztok nem tud e valaki az ejszakai romaktol valami midit elore is koszonom


----------



## Danike87 (2010 Szeptember 1)

Sziasztok!


----------



## xe74 (2010 Szeptember 1)

1000


----------



## xe74 (2010 Szeptember 1)




----------



## xe74 (2010 Szeptember 1)




----------



## xe74 (2010 Szeptember 1)

:'''


----------



## xe74 (2010 Szeptember 1)

De messze van még a vége...


----------



## xe74 (2010 Szeptember 1)

asaaa


----------



## Gábor Áron (2010 Szeptember 1)

:111:


----------



## Danike87 (2010 Szeptember 1)

Hello


----------



## Danike87 (2010 Szeptember 1)

sziasztok


----------



## Endru boy (2010 Szeptember 1)

Nagyon tetszik az oldal


----------



## Endru boy (2010 Szeptember 1)

nagyon jó az oldal


----------



## Danike87 (2010 Szeptember 1)

Sziasztok


----------



## Endru boy (2010 Szeptember 1)

örülök hogy végre rátaláltam


----------



## Endru boy (2010 Szeptember 1)

tetszik az oldal


----------



## Endru boy (2010 Szeptember 1)

örülök hogy itt lehetek


----------



## Endru boy (2010 Szeptember 1)

nyelvtanulás


----------



## Endru boy (2010 Szeptember 1)

póker


----------



## Endru boy (2010 Szeptember 1)

kiskutya nyúzás


----------



## Endru boy (2010 Szeptember 1)

sex a vonaton


----------



## Danike87 (2010 Szeptember 1)

Hello


----------



## Endru boy (2010 Szeptember 1)

főnök felidegesítése


----------



## Endru boy (2010 Szeptember 1)

ingyenes filmek letöltése

twilightot olvasni

diszkó

hajrá danike

Látom te se vagy Magyarországi
Biciklizni is jó

enni finomságokat

ki lesz a gyorsabb?

már megvan

Ebben igazad van
dE SZERINTEM AZ éLET túl komoly ahhoz hogy komolyan vegyük


----------



## Danike87 (2010 Szeptember 1)

zene


----------



## Danike87 (2010 Szeptember 1)

gyakorlas


----------



## Danike87 (2010 Szeptember 1)

filmezes


----------



## Danike87 (2010 Szeptember 1)

alvas


----------



## Danike87 (2010 Szeptember 1)

Endru boy - meg 4


----------



## Danike87 (2010 Szeptember 1)

főleg ha visznek és te ülsz hátul...


----------



## Danike87 (2010 Szeptember 1)

te gyoztel


----------



## Danike87 (2010 Szeptember 1)

na, de mindjart jovok en is


----------



## Danike87 (2010 Szeptember 1)

inni savanyukat


----------



## Danike87 (2010 Szeptember 1)

zoldeket irni


----------



## Danike87 (2010 Szeptember 1)

befejezni


----------



## Danike87 (2010 Szeptember 1)

na még vlami...


----------



## Endru boy (2010 Szeptember 1)

Nekem már megvan?


----------



## Bogica27 (2010 Szeptember 1)

Én is írok.


----------



## Bogica27 (2010 Szeptember 1)

Mi értelme van a 20 "hozzászólás" elvárásának, ha van ilyen fórum, ahol csak azért szólunk hozzá, hogy növekedjen a hozzászólásaink száma?


----------



## Bogica27 (2010 Szeptember 1)

Bogica27 írta:


> Mi értelme van a 20 "hozzászólás" elvárásának, ha van ilyen fórum, ahol csak azért szólunk hozzá, hogy növekedjen a hozzászólásaink száma?


Merthogy én is ezért irkálok ilyen hülyeségeket.


----------



## Bogica27 (2010 Szeptember 1)

Bogica27 írta:


> Merthogy én is ezért irkálok ilyen hülyeségeket.


Hogy elérjem a 20-at.


----------



## Bogica27 (2010 Szeptember 1)

Gondolom más is.


----------



## Bogica27 (2010 Szeptember 1)

Ma ha már itt írkálok nagy bőszen, megkérdezném, kapott-e valaki közületek Moffettá-ban (széndioxid-gáz fürdő) kezelést érszűkületre.


----------



## Bogica27 (2010 Szeptember 1)

Bogica27 írta:


> Ma ha már itt írkálok nagy bőszen, megkérdezném, kapott-e valaki közületek Moffettá-ban (széndioxid-gáz fürdő) kezelést érszűkületre.


Esetleg ismertek valakit, aki részt vett ilyen kúrán?


----------



## Bogica27 (2010 Szeptember 1)

Van vajon ennek értelme?


----------



## Bogica27 (2010 Szeptember 1)

Bogica27 írta:


> Van vajon ennek értelme?


Használt valakinek?


----------



## Bogica27 (2010 Szeptember 1)

Bogica27 írta:


> Használt valakinek?


Magyarországon tudtommal csak Mátraderecskén van, ez természetes gáz.


----------



## Bogica27 (2010 Szeptember 1)

Bogica27 írta:


> Magyarországon tudtommal csak Mátraderecskén van, ez természetes gáz.


Van esetleg helyileg máshol is?


----------



## Bogica27 (2010 Szeptember 1)

Bogica27 írta:


> Van esetleg helyileg máshol is?


Esetleg mesterségesen előállított?


----------



## Bogica27 (2010 Szeptember 1)

Vagy milyen kezelést javasolnátok egy érszűkületes betegnek, aki nem műthető.


----------



## Bogica27 (2010 Szeptember 1)

De sok kell még a 20-hoz!


----------



## Bogica27 (2010 Szeptember 1)

Ez a 16. üzenet.


----------



## Bogica27 (2010 Szeptember 1)

Ez már 17.


----------



## Bogica27 (2010 Szeptember 1)

Milyen hosszú tud lenni 20 másodperc néha.


----------



## Bogica27 (2010 Szeptember 1)

Bogica27 írta:


> Milyen hosszú tud lenni 20 másodperc néha.


És néha meg milyen rövid!


----------



## Bogica27 (2010 Szeptember 1)

Bogica27 írta:


> És néha meg milyen rövid!


Elvileg meg is lennénk.


----------



## Bogica27 (2010 Szeptember 1)

No fene. Még mindig nem tölthetek.


----------



## csijan (2010 Szeptember 1)

*Oké*

Kösz' a tippet!


----------



## csijan (2010 Szeptember 1)

*Mi a gond?*

Én is szeretnék, de majd később!


----------



## ani. (2010 Szeptember 1)

Szép estét mindenkinek


----------



## csijan (2010 Szeptember 1)

*Üdvözlet*

Szia!


----------



## ani. (2010 Szeptember 1)

Létezik, hogy megint csak egyedül vagyok itt.


----------



## ani. (2010 Szeptember 1)

Igy magammal beszélgetve.


----------



## Nickole.s (2010 Szeptember 1)

Szupi. Jó hogy van egy ilyen oldal.


----------



## ani. (2010 Szeptember 1)

Elég gyorsan elérhetem a megadott quotát.


----------



## Nickole.s (2010 Szeptember 1)

Szia ani. Látom online vagy.


----------



## Nickole.s (2010 Szeptember 1)

te már elég jol haladsz. nekem még vissza van egy kicsi


----------



## Nickole.s (2010 Szeptember 1)

kár hogy ez igy meg van korlátozva ....


----------



## Nickole.s (2010 Szeptember 1)

na ja 8


----------



## ani. (2010 Szeptember 1)

Én is szupernek tartom az oldalt.


----------



## Nickole.s (2010 Szeptember 1)

irok akármit


----------



## davasz (2010 Szeptember 1)

Helló


----------



## Nickole.s (2010 Szeptember 1)

ja szerintem is szupernek tartom


----------



## davasz (2010 Szeptember 1)

Jó az oldal.


----------



## Nickole.s (2010 Szeptember 1)

eddig nagyon sok mindent megtaláltam ezen az oldalon, ami kellett volna


----------



## davasz (2010 Szeptember 1)

Jó látni, hogy vannak ilyen szerveződásek.


----------



## davasz (2010 Szeptember 1)

Tudja valaki, hogy kb milyen arányban vannak itt külföldi - azon belül is kanadai - és mekkorában "anyaországi" magyarok?


----------



## Nickole.s (2010 Szeptember 1)

hogy vagytok?


----------



## ani. (2010 Szeptember 1)

Szia NicKole.s!
Igen cél a 20, bár nem tudom mi ezzel a cél.


----------



## Nickole.s (2010 Szeptember 1)

én sajnos ilyeneket nem tudok.


----------



## Nickole.s (2010 Szeptember 1)

èn sem tudom mi a célja ennek. Nem értem a logikáját.


----------



## Nickole.s (2010 Szeptember 1)

ja és 2 üzi között is meg van adva hogy mennyit kell várni


----------



## ani. (2010 Szeptember 1)

Köszi jól vagyok. Ép reklám van a tv-be.
Nem tudom az arányt. Én Budpestről billenytyüzök


----------



## Nickole.s (2010 Szeptember 1)

na de már nincs sok vissza


----------



## davasz (2010 Szeptember 1)

ani. írta:


> Köszi jól vagyok. Ép reklám van a tv-be.
> Nem tudom az arányt. Én Budpestről billenytyüzök



Az tök jó. Én is.


----------



## Nickole.s (2010 Szeptember 1)

nálunk valami film megy. én ausztriábol irok.


----------



## Nickole.s (2010 Szeptember 1)

aham, pest. én pécsen születtem


----------



## davasz (2010 Szeptember 1)

Nickole.s írta:


> hogy vagytok?



Jól vagyunk.


----------



## ani. (2010 Szeptember 1)

Én nem találkoztam még ezzel a korláttal.
Vagy ezért kell várni egy kicsit ahoz hogy olvasni tudjam az üzit?


----------



## davasz (2010 Szeptember 1)

Nickole.s írta:


> aham, pest. én pécsen születtem



Pécsen, vagy Pécsett? Ezt sosem tudom...


----------



## Nickole.s (2010 Szeptember 1)

milyen téma miatt vagytok most itt?


----------



## davasz (2010 Szeptember 1)

Csak úgy. Most regisztráltam.


----------



## Nickole.s (2010 Szeptember 1)

Ahogy jól esik. Pécsett jobban hangzik


----------



## Nickole.s (2010 Szeptember 1)

Az jo. èn letölteni akarok, ezért sürgös ...


----------



## davasz (2010 Szeptember 1)

Claro írta:


> 17



Érdekes


----------



## Nickole.s (2010 Szeptember 1)

na még 2 üzi, és mehetek letölteni.


----------



## 1novicius (2010 Szeptember 1)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


 
Köszönjük!


----------



## Nickole.s (2010 Szeptember 1)

Jó böngészést. 
Örültem


----------



## davasz (2010 Szeptember 1)

Nickole.s írta:


> Az jo. èn letölteni akarok, ezért sürgös ...



Én is, de kell még várnom 2 napot is...


----------



## 1novicius (2010 Szeptember 1)

davasz írta:


> Pécsen, vagy Pécsett? Ezt sosem tudom...


 
Én nagyon sokáig a régies "Pécsett" /és sajnos hibásan a Győrött, Kaposvárott is/ alakot használtam, de nemrég olvastam egy nyelvész blogjában, hogy az utóbbi kettő erőltetett és hibás valamint a "Pécsett" használata is ma már modorosság


----------



## davasz (2010 Szeptember 1)

s


----------



## davasz (2010 Szeptember 1)

o


----------



## davasz (2010 Szeptember 1)

k


----------



## davasz (2010 Szeptember 1)

Módosít beidéz


----------



## csijan (2010 Szeptember 1)

*Kottaírás*

Én a Finale Notepad 2005a-t használom. Nem sokat tud, de egyszerű a használata.


Üdv!

Csijan


----------



## Nickole.s (2010 Szeptember 1)

meg van a 20 hozzászólásom, és már 2007 óta regiszrálva vagyok, akkor miért nem tudok letölteni?


----------



## ani. (2010 Szeptember 1)

Na most valamit mellé nyomtam, mert kidobott az oldal elejére.


----------



## 1novicius (2010 Szeptember 1)

Nickole.s írta:


> Ahogy jól esik. Pécsett jobban hangzik


 
Tetszeni nekem is jobban tetszik

Mint ahogy a síel is a helyes sízik helyett


----------



## davasz (2010 Szeptember 1)

davasz írta:


> Módosít beidéz



Ezt csupa nagy betűvel írtam és átjavította ilyenre...


----------



## Nickole.s (2010 Szeptember 1)

1novicius írta:


> Én nagyon sokáig a régies "Pécsett" /és sajnos hibásan a Győrött, Kaposvárott is/ alakot használtam, de nemrég olvastam egy nyelvész blogjában, hogy az utóbbi kettő erőltetett és hibás valamint a "Pécsett" használata is ma már modorosság




Ahamm, Jó tudni


----------



## davasz (2010 Szeptember 1)

Nickole.s írta:


> meg van a 20 hozzászólásom, és már 2007 óta regiszrálva vagyok, akkor miért nem tudok letölteni?



Nem tudom, mi lehet az oka.


----------



## 1novicius (2010 Szeptember 1)

timike19831112 írta:


> Nem értem ennek mi a lényege hogy kell 20 hozzászólás?


 
Sok forumon elvárás a 20 hozzászólás, nehogy valaki regisztráljon, beírjon valami hülyeséget, aztán lelépjen.


----------



## davasz (2010 Szeptember 1)

1novicius írta:


> Én nagyon sokáig a régies "Pécsett" /és sajnos hibásan a Győrött, Kaposvárott is/ alakot használtam, de nemrég olvastam egy nyelvész blogjában, hogy az utóbbi kettő erőltetett és hibás valamint a "Pécsett" használata is ma már modorosság



Köszi, nem láttam a válaszod eddig. Én is inkább pécsett-et szoktam mondani...


----------



## ani. (2010 Szeptember 1)

Ha megvan a hozzá szólásod, akkor nem kell várni 2 napot a letöltésig is?


----------



## 1novicius (2010 Szeptember 1)

rupert79 írta:


> "Any idiot can face a crisis - it's day to day living that wears you out."


 
"Any idiot can face a crisis"

"A problémákat nem megoldani, elkerülni kell!"


----------



## davasz (2010 Szeptember 1)

1novicius írta:


> Sok forumon elvárás a 20 hozzászólás, nehogy valaki regisztráljon, beírjon valami hülyeséget, aztán lelépjen.



Még kettő és nekem is meg lesz a húsz.


----------



## ani. (2010 Szeptember 1)

ha megkérdezhetem, akkor milyen témában szeretnél letölteni?


----------



## Bequick (2010 Szeptember 1)

Sziasztok!


----------



## davasz (2010 Szeptember 1)

ani. írta:


> ha megkérdezhetem, akkor milyen témában szeretnél letölteni?



Én hangoskönyveket szeretnék.


----------



## Nickole.s (2010 Szeptember 1)

én elfelejtettem a jelszom, most csináltam ujat, lehet ennek köze a dologhoz?


----------



## 1novicius (2010 Szeptember 1)

peetorpeet írta:


> "A titoktartás egy olyan szilárd halmazállapotú anyag, amely alkoholban
> oldódik."


----------



## ani. (2010 Szeptember 1)

És ugy látom mindenki itthagyott egyedül a gépnél


----------



## davasz (2010 Szeptember 1)

Bequick írta:


> Sziasztok!



Sziasztok!


----------



## Nickole.s (2010 Szeptember 1)

davasz írta:


> Én hangoskönyveket szeretnék.



én is hanganyagot szeretnék, de nem akar mükszeni


----------



## Nickole.s (2010 Szeptember 1)

1novicius írta:


>





peetorpeet írta:


> "A titoktartás egy olyan szilárd halmazállapotú anyag, amely alkoholban
> oldódik."



Ez nagggyyon yo


----------



## ani. (2010 Szeptember 1)

Én is oda akartam menni, de most már letörtetek, hogy csak a küzdés van eredmény nélkül


----------



## ani. (2010 Szeptember 1)

Jó ez a titoktartási szöveg


----------



## ani. (2010 Szeptember 1)

Jó éjszakát mindenkinek.


----------



## csijan (2010 Szeptember 1)

*Köszi*

Köszi a segítséget!

csijan


----------



## csijan (2010 Szeptember 1)

*Válasz*

Én is.


----------



## csijan (2010 Szeptember 1)

*Szám*

Huszonkettő.


----------



## atlonguru (2010 Szeptember 1)

Üdvözlök mindenkit ! Nem tudom miről irjak igy hirtelen.


----------



## szinvest (2010 Szeptember 2)

nekem meg van a húsz csak a két nap hiányzik


----------



## Skubi (2010 Szeptember 2)

Szerény személyem szintén jelen van.


----------



## Skubi (2010 Szeptember 2)

Adjon Isten!


----------



## Skubi (2010 Szeptember 2)

Örülök, hogy köztetek lehetek.


----------



## topcat (2010 Szeptember 2)

*udvozlet*

Udv mindenkinek!


----------



## julcsi2020 (2010 Szeptember 2)

szép jó napot


----------



## Armandh (2010 Szeptember 2)

*message*

Hello


----------



## Billi Kid (2010 Szeptember 2)

Hi everibadi


----------



## Billi Kid (2010 Szeptember 2)

Jó reggelt szép a világ.


----------



## Billi Kid (2010 Szeptember 2)

Sok fórumba regisztráltam de ez a legjobb.


----------



## Billi Kid (2010 Szeptember 2)

Hogy miért?


----------



## cattaro (2010 Szeptember 2)

Ma már mámma van már ?


----------



## lazado79 (2010 Szeptember 2)

1


----------



## lazado79 (2010 Szeptember 2)

és köszönök mindenkinek


----------



## lazado79 (2010 Szeptember 2)

mert ugye ez kell


----------



## lazado79 (2010 Szeptember 2)

ha kell kell


----------



## lazado79 (2010 Szeptember 2)

ugye?


----------



## lazado79 (2010 Szeptember 2)

persze hogy ma van


----------



## lazado79 (2010 Szeptember 2)

csütörtök


----------



## lazado79 (2010 Szeptember 2)

reggel


----------



## lazado79 (2010 Szeptember 2)

szegény bányászok


----------



## lazado79 (2010 Szeptember 2)

fele


----------



## lazado79 (2010 Szeptember 2)

a negyedének


----------



## lazado79 (2010 Szeptember 2)

a harmada


----------



## lazado79 (2010 Szeptember 2)

hideg van


----------



## lazado79 (2010 Szeptember 2)

nem nagyon


----------



## lazado79 (2010 Szeptember 2)

csak kicsit


----------



## lazado79 (2010 Szeptember 2)

de hát itt van az ősz


----------



## lazado79 (2010 Szeptember 2)

itt van újra


----------



## lazado79 (2010 Szeptember 2)

metro


----------



## lazado79 (2010 Szeptember 2)

árvíz


----------



## lazado79 (2010 Szeptember 2)

napsütés


----------



## lazado79 (2010 Szeptember 2)

na még 1


----------



## lazado79 (2010 Szeptember 2)

vajon miért nem tudok letölteni?


----------



## lazado79 (2010 Szeptember 2)

any segítség?


----------



## lazado79 (2010 Szeptember 2)

nothing?


----------



## tormab (2010 Szeptember 2)

Budapest 10:04


----------



## tormab (2010 Szeptember 2)

vidámabb az idő mint tegnap


----------



## tormab (2010 Szeptember 2)

kevesebb mint 2 óra és ebédidő


----------



## tormab (2010 Szeptember 2)

sajnos ma sem több amunkakedv mint tegnap


----------



## tormab (2010 Szeptember 2)

de szerencsére holnap


----------



## tormab (2010 Szeptember 2)

péntek, és irány haza


----------



## tormab (2010 Szeptember 2)

hukk, kicsit


----------



## tormab (2010 Szeptember 2)

sok volt a bor au éccaka


----------



## tormab (2010 Szeptember 2)

miért kell ide irkálni????????


----------



## tormab (2010 Szeptember 2)

csak nem írhaom le az egész napomat


----------



## tormab (2010 Szeptember 2)

1


----------



## tormab (2010 Szeptember 2)

2:6:


----------



## tormab (2010 Szeptember 2)

Kis értelem, és érzelem:

"Az igazi nőnek csak a szemét nézd, és azt sem kívülről, hanem a lelke felől. 
Először meg kell érezni a lelkét....


----------



## tormab (2010 Szeptember 2)

"Ha a lelke felől nézed, az első réteg, a fájdalom, a múlt és a jelen sebei. 
Ha ezzel megtanulsz bánni, akkor láthatod a második réteget, a gyengédséget, a cirógatás vágyát. "


----------



## tormab (2010 Szeptember 2)

"Ha ezt is látod, a harmadik rétegben megleled az öröm pajkosságát, 
a negyedikben a harag villámait, "


----------



## tormab (2010 Szeptember 2)

"az ötödikben a harmónia vágyát, "


----------



## tormab (2010 Szeptember 2)

"a hatodikban a gyönyör cirógatását,"


----------



## tormab (2010 Szeptember 2)

"a hetedikben azt a szeretetet, ami teljesen a Tiéd."


----------



## tormab (2010 Szeptember 2)

"Minden igazi nő hét fátyoltáncot táncol, és régen elvesztél, ha a fátylat, a keblei halmát, vagy a csípőjét nézed."


----------



## tormab (2010 Szeptember 2)

"Csak a szemét nézd, a teljes ruhátlan lénye, az örömtől hullámzó, vagy a fájdalomtól görnyedő teste minden apró titka a szemében van."


----------



## zoolee. (2010 Szeptember 2)

köszy a lehetőséget


----------



## zoolee. (2010 Szeptember 2)

_Kurvára megy a pénz! - mondogatta apám is, anyám is, csak más-más hangsúllyal. 
_


----------



## zoolee. (2010 Szeptember 2)

*Neem, nem akarok Windowsos lélegeztetőgépet!* (ez a kép a jövőből....)!


----------



## zoolee. (2010 Szeptember 2)

A legbiztosabb jele annak, hogy létezik intelligens élet a Földön kívül az az, hogy még nem próbáltak kapcsolatba lépni velünk.


----------



## zoolee. (2010 Szeptember 2)

Veszélyes környéken lakom. Ahányszor becsukom az ablakot, mindig odacsukom valaki kezét.


----------



## zoolee. (2010 Szeptember 2)

A hóesés olyan, mint az új férfi az ágyban.
Nem tudod meddig tart és hány centis lesz!


----------



## zoolee. (2010 Szeptember 2)

Ha meg akarsz tudni magadról valamit - ráadásul ízes részletességgel -,csak mondd azt a feleségednek, hogy kövér.


----------



## zoolee. (2010 Szeptember 2)

Egy ivászattal töltött éjszaka után nem tudok rosszabbat elképzelni, mint arra ébredni, hogy fekszik melletted valaki, akinek nem emlék-szel a nevére, hogy hol találkoztatok, és hogy mitől halt meg.


----------



## zoolee. (2010 Szeptember 2)

Utálom, amikor valaki megkérdezi, hogy mennyi az idő, és közben a csuklójára mutat. Én tudom, hogy hol hordom az órám! Vajon ő mit szólna, ha a farkamra mutatnék, amikor megkérdezem, hogy hol a WC?


----------



## zoolee. (2010 Szeptember 2)

A szőke panaszkodik a barna barátnőjének:
- Lefeküdtem mindenkivel a cégnél, megkefélt mindenki az utcából, végigment rajtam egy egész hokicsapat, de alig fogytam pár dekát!
Mire a barátnő: - Még egyszer mondom:
TÚRÓKÚRA és nem KÚRÓTÚRA!


----------



## zoolee. (2010 Szeptember 2)

Benéztem a szülők hálószoba ajtajának kulcslyukán,
- Na, és még ezek akarnak engem pszichológushoz vinni, mert szopom az ujjam!...


----------



## p25jsz1 (2010 Szeptember 2)

*uj belepo*

szeretnek instant osszeszedni 20 hozzaszolast. tettem fel mar zene fajlokat, iram hozzaszolasokat (ertelemeseket es nem ertelemeseket is), megsincs meg a 20. hogy van ez?


----------



## zoolee. (2010 Szeptember 2)

- ...nem,nem tündérke a kívánság, az kívánság.
Térdelj csak le szépen!!!


----------



## zoolee. (2010 Szeptember 2)

A második milliót már becsületesen is meg lehet keresni.


----------



## zoolee. (2010 Szeptember 2)

Addig röhögtünk a főnök viccén, amíg megértettük, hogy az a mai feladat.


----------



## zoolee. (2010 Szeptember 2)

_Nem értem, hogy hogy telik az idő az egyetemi előadásokon.
Megnézem az órám:9:30. Megnézem egy fél óra múlva: 9:35._


----------



## p25jsz1 (2010 Szeptember 2)

az egesz napos gep elott ules leszivja az agyamat. mennyivel kreativabb munka a teglapakolas


----------



## zoolee. (2010 Szeptember 2)

Azért hajtunk, hogy öregségünkre legyen miből visszaállítani az egészségünket, ami ebben ment tönke!


----------



## zoolee. (2010 Szeptember 2)

*Tetszik a tested, úgyhogy ha nem akarod, nem kell beszélgetnünk!*


----------



## zoolee. (2010 Szeptember 2)

Nézem, és azon gondolkodom: kegyed tetszik-e már nekem vagy igyak még!


----------



## zoolee. (2010 Szeptember 2)

*Ne lopj! A kormány nem tűri el a konkurenciát!*


----------



## p25jsz1 (2010 Szeptember 2)

frankon bejott a hideg. mult heten meg vigan lehetett rovid nadragban futkarozni, most meg harom reteg ruhaban ulva bamulok kifele az ablakon. ilyenkor lehet jo fecskenek lenni. spuri le afrikaba.


----------



## zoolee. (2010 Szeptember 2)

A sün egy makacs madár. Csak akkor hajlandó repülni, ha belerúgok.


----------



## p25jsz1 (2010 Szeptember 2)

- Miért van hátsó ablakfűtés a Skodában?
- ???
- Télen melegen tartja a kezed, amíg tolod...


----------



## p25jsz1 (2010 Szeptember 2)

Bomba nő áll a buszmegállóban. Esik az eső, busz meg sehol. Hirtelen elegáns Merci fékez le előtte, és kiszól egy jóképű férfi:
- Hölgyem, hazavihetem?
- Nem bánom - feleli a nő. - De hol lakik?


----------



## zoolee. (2010 Szeptember 2)

azért vígasztal ,hogy mások is makacsul szeretnék meglépni a 20 hozzászólást és közben hülye4ségeket írkálnak


----------



## p25jsz1 (2010 Szeptember 2)

- Na, hogy megy a lányodnak az autóvezetés?
- Mint a villám!
- Olyan gyorsan?
- Á! Hol egy fába, hol egy oszlopba csapódik


----------



## p25jsz1 (2010 Szeptember 2)

Kohn bácsi 1950-ben bemegy a rendőrségre:
- Parancsnok elvtárs, feljelentést szeretnék tenni. Két flamand katona betört a házamba, és elvitte az összes pénzemet.
- De Kohn bács, hogyhogy flamand? Nálunk csak szovjet katonák vannak!
- Ezt nem én mondtam! Maga mondta!


----------



## p25jsz1 (2010 Szeptember 2)

- Mit csinálsz mostanában?
- Semmit.
- És melyik minisztériumban?


----------



## p25jsz1 (2010 Szeptember 2)

Egy német, egy francia és egy orosz beszélgetnek az 50-es években:
- Nekem egy Mercedes-em van, a feleségemnek egy BMW-je, külföldre pedig lakókocsival járunk - mondja a német.
- Nekem egy Peugeot-m, a feleségemnek meg Renault-ja van. Külföldre mi vonattal járunk - mondja a francia.
- Nekem egy Moszkvicsom van, a feleségem meg metróval jár - mondja az orosz.
- És külföldre mivel jártok?
- Leginkább tankkal.


----------



## p25jsz1 (2010 Szeptember 2)

A szovjet-kínai ellentét idején a Szovjetunioba érkezik egy zsák mák, és egy cetli:
"Ennyien jövünk. Mao."
Ugyanez a zsák érkezik 2 hét múlva megdarálva Kínába, és egy cetli:
"Így küldünk vissza. Lenin."


----------



## p25jsz1 (2010 Szeptember 2)

- Mit ért volna el a Magyar válogatott a VB-n, ha kijutott volna?
- ???
- Az első visszajövő gépet.


----------



## p25jsz1 (2010 Szeptember 2)

Hárman állnak egy Ádám és Éva kiűzetését ábrázoló festmény előtt: egy angol, egy francia és egy orosz.
- Nézzék ezt az elegáns, tartózkodó kifejezést az arcukon - mondja az angol. - Teljesen biztos, hogy Ádám és Éva angol volt.
- Ugyan, nézzék, milyen szépek. Emellett teljesen meztelenek, így biztos, hogy mindketten franciák voltak - így a francia.
- Önök tévednek. Nézzék meg jobban a képet! - mondja az orosz. - Nincsen ruhájuk, egyetlen ételük van, az alma. Ennek ellenére azt hiszik, hogy ez a Paradicsom, így biztos, hogy oroszok!


----------



## p25jsz1 (2010 Szeptember 2)

- Ki az abszolút szerencsétlen?
- ???
- Aki beleesik a WC-be és a lehúzóba kapaszkodik!


----------



## p25jsz1 (2010 Szeptember 2)

- Apa, apa! A nagymama ki akar ugrani az ablakon!
- Húú kisfiam, jó hogy szóltál, de most nagyon figyelj! Hozz széket, kamerát és egy sört!


----------



## p25jsz1 (2010 Szeptember 2)

A tízemeletes ház legfelső emeletén egy férfi ki akar lökni egy asszonyt az ablakon. Az utcán bámészkodók közül felkiált valaki:
- Gyilkos! Ki akarja lökni a feleségét!
- Nem a feleségem, az anyósom! - kiált vissza a tízedikről a férfi. Mire a bámészkodó:
- Nézd, hogy kapaszkodik a rohadék!


----------



## Fletcher (2010 Szeptember 2)

A disznónak is két oldala van, mégse egyenlet.


----------



## p25jsz1 (2010 Szeptember 2)

Móricka lefekvés után egy óvatlan pillanatban átlopakodik az anyja hálószobája ajtajába, hátha bekönyörögheti magát éjszakára.
Látja, hogy anyja a hálóinge alatt a kebleit és a lába közét simogatja és kéjes hangon suttogja:
- Férfit akarok, férfit akarok...
Néhány nap múlva a szokásos éjjeli gyerekszobai rutin bepillantás során az anyuka azt látja, hogy csemetéje alvás helyett a gatyájában kotorászva ismételgeti: 
- Biciklit akarok, biciklit akarok, biciklit akarok...


----------



## piros55 (2010 Szeptember 2)

*Sziasztok !*


----------



## Mokaficek (2010 Szeptember 2)

*Üdv*

Először vagyok itt, üdv mindenkinek


----------



## Mokaficek (2010 Szeptember 2)

I love Erdély


----------



## Lacica (2010 Szeptember 2)

*Ha*


----------



## Lacica (2010 Szeptember 2)

Sziasztok
I Love Budapest


----------



## Lacica (2010 Szeptember 2)

Szasztok


----------



## Lacica (2010 Szeptember 2)

Egy ifjú herceg az öreg királlyal élt


----------



## Lacica (2010 Szeptember 2)

\\m/


Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


----------



## Lacica (2010 Szeptember 2)

Nem szólt szám föbb a bank számlám


----------



## Lacica (2010 Szeptember 2)

:444:


----------



## Lacica (2010 Szeptember 2)

kiss


----------



## Lacica (2010 Szeptember 2)




----------



## Lacica (2010 Szeptember 2)

Szívből szeretni híven


----------



## Lacica (2010 Szeptember 2)

Lányok a lányok a lányok angyalok


----------



## Lacica (2010 Szeptember 2)

Szép nyári nap foltos farmerek az út mentén
Imádom a neotont


----------



## Lacica (2010 Szeptember 2)

Hogy ha kell egy tánc


----------



## Lacica (2010 Szeptember 2)

Mért fáj mért fáj miért retteg a szívem


----------



## Lacica (2010 Szeptember 2)

Haha irigy kutya mind


----------



## Lacica (2010 Szeptember 2)

Szevasztok mi újság


----------



## Lacica (2010 Szeptember 2)

Remélem idén is lesz Broadway fesztivál az Andrássy úton


----------



## Lacica (2010 Szeptember 2)

Remélem most szilveszterkor lesz Broadway szilveszter az operettben


----------



## Chakotey (2010 Szeptember 2)

*Dűne*

Sziasztok!


----------



## Lacica (2010 Szeptember 2)

Ha valakinek meg van time trax című sorozat valaki töltse föl légyszíves


----------



## Chakotey (2010 Szeptember 2)

Most járok itt először!


----------



## Chakotey (2010 Szeptember 2)

Gratula az adminoknak, szép az oldal!


----------



## Chakotey (2010 Szeptember 2)

Örömmel látom, hogy Kanadában ilyen sok magyar él.


----------



## Chakotey (2010 Szeptember 2)

De azért ne felejtsük el, hogy itthon is van élet - még!


----------



## Chakotey (2010 Szeptember 2)

Még Mohácson is...


----------



## Chakotey (2010 Szeptember 2)

És nincs annyira hideg mint Torontóban...


----------



## Chakotey (2010 Szeptember 2)

A Dűne könyveket olvassák Kanadában is?!


----------



## Chakotey (2010 Szeptember 2)

Az örömteli, hogy az oldalról letölthetőek a kötetek.


----------



## Chakotey (2010 Szeptember 2)

Sajnos itthon nem vásárolható meg minden kötet jelenleg.


----------



## Chakotey (2010 Szeptember 2)

Ezért is jó, hogy rátaláltam az oldalra


----------



## Chakotey (2010 Szeptember 2)

Egyben köszönöm is a feltöltőnek !!!


----------



## Chakotey (2010 Szeptember 2)

Még 2 nap és én is letölthetem.


----------



## Chakotey (2010 Szeptember 2)

Elég furcsa szabályok vannak ezen az oldalon.


----------



## Chakotey (2010 Szeptember 2)

Na de több is veszett Mohácsnál...


----------



## Chakotey (2010 Szeptember 2)

Ha még emlékeztek rá...


----------



## Chakotey (2010 Szeptember 2)

2 napot gugolva is...


----------



## Chakotey (2010 Szeptember 2)

Szia Lacica!


----------



## Chakotey (2010 Szeptember 2)

Te kire vársz?


----------



## Chakotey (2010 Szeptember 2)

A Dűne Messiása csak holnap után jöhet...


----------



## Chakotey (2010 Szeptember 2)

Megvan már a 20?


----------



## Chakotey (2010 Szeptember 2)

Talán...


----------



## Chakotey (2010 Szeptember 2)

22! 

2 nap múlva újra jövök!


----------



## mackoalso (2010 Szeptember 2)

*akkor, kérem szépen*

itt is vagyok


----------



## mackoalso (2010 Szeptember 2)

még mindig itt vagyok


----------



## mackoalso (2010 Szeptember 2)

hahó valaki


----------



## mackoalso (2010 Szeptember 2)

jöjjön akkor a negyedik


----------



## mackoalso (2010 Szeptember 2)

alakul, alakul


----------



## mackoalso (2010 Szeptember 2)

így kell a 6.-at csinálni


----------



## mackoalso (2010 Szeptember 2)

nem is olyan vészes a hetedik


----------



## mackoalso (2010 Szeptember 2)

a hírhedt nyolcas


----------



## mackoalso (2010 Szeptember 2)

a rejtélyes kilences


----------



## mackoalso (2010 Szeptember 2)

20 kérdésnek mennyi a fele?


----------



## mackoalso (2010 Szeptember 2)

a büntető tizenegyes


----------



## mackoalso (2010 Szeptember 2)

12 éve Kanadában


----------



## mackoalso (2010 Szeptember 2)

a misztikus 13-as


----------



## mackoalso (2010 Szeptember 2)

az első személyi igazolvány


----------



## mackoalso (2010 Szeptember 2)

a semmitmondó tizenötös


----------



## mackoalso (2010 Szeptember 2)

bárcsak 16 lehetnék


----------



## mackoalso (2010 Szeptember 2)

igazából a tizenhét se rossz


----------



## mackoalso (2010 Szeptember 2)

tizennyolc, legálisan lehetsz részeg


----------



## mackoalso (2010 Szeptember 2)

egy híján húsz


----------



## mackoalso (2010 Szeptember 2)

100%-ot teljesítettem, mi a jutalmam?


----------



## mackoalso (2010 Szeptember 2)

kell a 21-es is?


----------



## hunsebestyén (2010 Szeptember 2)

THOMAS MANN ÜDVÖZLÉSE


Mint gyermek, aki már pihenni vágyik
és el is jutott a nyugalmas ágyig
még megkérlel, hogy: "Ne menj el, mesélj" -
(igy nem szökik rá hirtelen az éj)
s mig kis szive nagyon szorongva dobban,
tán ő se tudja, mit is kiván jobban,
a mesét-e, vagy azt, hogy ott legyél:
igy kérünk: Ülj le közénk és mesélj.
Mondd el, mit szoktál, bár mi nem feledjük,
mesélj arról, hogy itt vagy velünk együtt
s együtt vagyunk veled mindannyian,
kinek emberhez méltó gondja van.
Te jól tudod, a költő sose lódit:
az igazat mondd, ne csak a valódit,
a fényt, amelytől világlik agyunk,
hisz egymás nélkül sötétben vagyunk.
Ahogy Hans Castorp madame Chauchat testén,
hadd lássunk át magunkon itt ez estén.
Párnás szavadon át nem üt a zaj -
mesélj arról, mi a szép, mi a baj,
emelvén szivünk a gyásztól a vágyig.
Most temettük el szegény Kosztolányit
s az emberségen, mint rajta a rák,
nem egy szörny-állam iszonyata rág
s mi borzadozva kérdezzük, mi lesz még,
honnan uszulnak ránk uj ordas eszmék,
fő-e uj méreg, mely közénk hatol -
meddig lesz hely, hol fölolvashatol?...
Arról van szó, ha te szólsz, ne lohadjunk,
de mi férfiak férfiak maradjunk
és nők a nők - szabadok, kedvesek
- s mind ember, mert az egyre kevesebb...
Foglalj helyet. Kezdd el a mesét szépen.
Mi hallgatunk és lesz, aki csak éppen
néz téged, mert örül, hogy lát ma itt
fehérek közt egy európait.

1937. jan. eleje


----------



## hunsebestyén (2010 Szeptember 2)

(ŐS PATKÁNY TERJESZT KÓRT...)


Ős patkány terjeszt kórt miköztünk,
a meg nem gondolt gondolat,
belezabál, amit kifőztünk,
s emberből emberbe szalad.
Miatta nem tudja a részeg,
ha kedvét pezsgőbe öli,
hogy iszonyodó kis szegények
üres levesét hörpöli.

S mert a nemzetekből a szellem
nem facsar nedves jogokat,
hát uj gyalázat egymás ellen
serkenti föl a fajokat.
Az elnyomás csapatban károg,
élő szívre mint dögre száll -
s a földgolyón nyomor szivárog,
mint hülyék orcáján a nyál.

Lógatják szárnyuk az ínségnek
gombostűjére szúrt nyarak.
Bemásszák lelkünket a gépek,
mint aluvót a bogarak.
Belsőnk odvába bútt a hálás
hűség, a könny lángba pereg -
űzi egymást a bosszuállás
vágya s a lelkiismeret.

S mint a sakál, mely csillagoknak
fordul kihányni hangjait,
egünkre, hol kinok ragyognak,
a költő hasztalan vonit...
Óh csillagok, ti. Rozsdás, durva
vastőrökül köröskörül
hányszor lelkembe vagytok szurva -
(itt csak meghalni sikerül.)

S mégis bizom. Könnyezve intlek,
szép jövőnk, ne légy ily sivár!...
Bizom, hisz mint elődeinket,
karóba nem húznak ma már.
Majd a szabadság békessége
is eljön, finomúl a kín -
s minket is elfelednek végre
lugasok csendes árnyain.

1937. jan.


----------



## hunsebestyén (2010 Szeptember 2)

FLÓRA


1. Hexaméterek

Roskad a kásás hó, cseperészget a bádogeresz már,
elfeketült kupacokban a jég elalél, tovatűnik,
buggyan a lé, a csatorna felé fodorul, csereg, árad.
Illan a könnyü derű, belereszket az égi magasság
s boldog vágy veti ingét pírral a reggeli tájra.

Látod, mennyire, félve-ocsúdva szeretlek, Flóra!
E csevegő szép olvadozásban a gyászt a szivemről,
mint sebről a kötést, te leoldtad - ujra bizsergek.
Szól örökös neved árja, törékeny báju verőfény,
és beleborzongok, látván, hogy nélküled éltem.


----------



## hunsebestyén (2010 Szeptember 2)

FLÓRA


1. Hexaméterek

Roskad a kásás hó, cseperészget a bádogeresz már,
elfeketült kupacokban a jég elalél, tovatűnik,
buggyan a lé, a csatorna felé fodorul, csereg, árad.
Illan a könnyü derű, belereszket az égi magasság
s boldog vágy veti ingét pírral a reggeli tájra.

Látod, mennyire, félve-ocsúdva szeretlek, Flóra!
E csevegő szép olvadozásban a gyászt a szivemről,
mint sebről a kötést, te leoldtad - ujra bizsergek.
Szól örökös neved árja, törékeny báju verőfény,
és beleborzongok, látván, hogy nélküled éltem.


----------



## hunsebestyén (2010 Szeptember 2)

FLÓRA

2. Rejtelmek

Rejtelmek ha zengenek,
őrt állok, mint mesékbe'.
Bebujtattál engemet
talpig nehéz hűségbe.

Szól a szellő, szól a víz,
elpirulsz, ha megérted.
Szól a szem és szól a szív,
folyamodnak teérted.

Én is írom énekem:
ha már szeretlek téged,
tedd könnyüvé énnekem
ezt a nehéz hűséget.


----------



## hunsebestyén (2010 Szeptember 2)

FLÓRA

4. Buzgóság

Ha olyan buzgó volnék, mint szerelmes
s megbékülne e háborús család,
az emberek, keresném engedelmes
szívvel
az örökös ifjuság italát.

Nehezülök már, lelkem akkor boldog,
ha pírban zöldel a fiatal ág -
bár búcsút int nekem... E fura dolgot
űzném,
az örökös ifjuság italát.

Fecseghetnének nyelves tudományok -
mind pártfogolna, ki szivébe lát:
legalább keressem, amire vágyok,
bár nincs,
az örökös ifjuság italát.


----------



## hunsebestyén (2010 Szeptember 2)

NEM EMEL FÖL


Nem emel föl már senki sem,
belenehezültem a sárba.
Fogadj fiadnak, Istenem,
hogy ne legyek kegyetlen árva.

Fogj össze, formáló alak,
s amire kényszerítnek engem,
hogy valljalak, tagadjalak,
segíts meg mindkét szükségemben.

Tudod, szivem mily kisgyerek -
ne viszonozd a tagadásom;
ne vakítsd meg a lelkemet,
néha engedd, hogy mennybe lásson.

Kinek mindegy volt már a kín,
hisz gondjaid magamra vettem,
az árnyékvilág árkain
most már te őrködj énfelettem.

Intsd meg mind, kiket szeretek,
hogy legyenek jobb szívvel hozzám.
Vizsgáld meg az én ügyemet,
mielőtt magam feláldoznám.

1937. febr. - márc.


----------



## hunsebestyén (2010 Szeptember 2)

7
(ÉN, KI EMBERKÉNT...)


Én, ki emberként vagyok, élve, boldog,
mint olyan dolgok, mik örökre szólnak,
hadd kiáltom szét az egeknek ujból -
Flóra, szeretlek!

Ajkaidról lágy lehü, száz varázslat
bűvöl el, hogy hű kutyaként figyeljem
könnyü intését okos ujjaidnak,
mint leszek ember.

Flóra, karcsú, szép kehely, állsz előttem,
mint csokor van tűzve beléd a mennybolt
s napvirág felhők, remegő levél közt
hajlik az estnek.

Lelkemen szöktet, paripán, a képed,
épp csak érintvén vizeket, mezőket.
Két szemedből fűre, bogárra, tiszta
értelem árad.

Este van, mindent körüláll a csillag,
lásd, a mindenség aranyos kalitka,
benne itt vagy, én csevegőm, oh itt vagy,
rabmadaracskám!

1937. márc.


----------



## hunsebestyén (2010 Szeptember 2)

8
ARS POETICA


Németh Andornak

Költő vagyok - mit érdekelne
engem a költészet maga?
Nem volna szép, ha égre kelne
az éji folyó csillaga.

Az idő lassan elszivárog,
nem lógok a mesék tején,
hörpintek valódi világot,
habzó éggel a tetején.

Szép a forrás - fürödni abban!
A nyugalom, a remegés
egymást öleli s kél a habban
kecsesen okos csevegés.

Más költők - mi gondom ezekkel?
Mocskolván magukat szegyig,
koholt képekkel és szeszekkel
mímeljen mámort mindegyik.

Én túllépek e mai kocsmán,
az értelemig és tovább!
Szabad ésszel nem adom ocsmány
módon a szolga ostobát.

Ehess, ihass, ölelhess, alhass!
A mindenséggel mérd magad!
Sziszegve se szolgálok aljas,
nyomorító hatalmakat.

Nincs alku - én hadd legyek boldog!
Másként akárki meggyaláz
s megjelölnek pirosló foltok,
elissza nedveim a láz.

Én nem fogom be pörös számat.
A tudásnak teszek panaszt.
Rám tekint, pártfogón, e század:
rám gondol, szántván, a paraszt;

engem sejdít a munkás teste
két merev mozdulat között;
rám vár a mozi előtt este
suhanc, a rosszul öltözött.

S hol táborokba gyűlt bitangok
verseim rendjét üldözik,
fölindulnak testvéri tankok
szertedübögni rímeit.

Én mondom: Még nem nagy az ember.
De képzeli, hát szertelen.
Kisérje két szülője szemmel:
a szellem és a szerelem!

1937. febr. - márc.


----------



## hunsebestyén (2010 Szeptember 2)

(SZÁLLJ KÖLTEMÉNY...)


Szállj költemény, szólj költemény
mindenkihez külön-külön,
hogy élünk ám és van remény, -
van idő, csipjük csak fülön.

Nyugtasd a gazdagok riadt
kis lelkét - lesz majd kegyelem.
Forrást kutat, nem vért itat
a szabadság s a szerelem.

Szólitsd mint méla borjuszáj
a szorgalmas szegényeket -
rágd a szivükbe - nem muszáj
hősnek lenni, ha nem lehet.

1937. márc.


----------



## hunsebestyén (2010 Szeptember 2)

MEGHALT JUHÁSZ GYULA


Szól a telefón, fáj a hír,
hogy megölted magad, barátom,
hogy konokul fekszel az ágyon.
A bolondok között se bírt

szíved a sorssal. Sehol írt
nem leltél arra, hogy ne fájjon
a képzelt kín e földi tájon,
mely békén nyitja, lám, a sírt.

Mit mondjak most? Hogy ég veled?
Hogy rég megölt a képzelet?
Még nő szép szakállad s hajad.

Fölmondjuk sok szép versedet.
Mosdatnak most. Anyád sirat,
s társadtól jön egy sírirat.

1937. ápr. 5.


----------



## fallbala83 (2010 Szeptember 2)

[sziasztok!


----------



## zsannala (2010 Szeptember 2)

1


----------



## zsannala (2010 Szeptember 2)

2


----------



## zsannala (2010 Szeptember 2)

3


----------



## zsannala (2010 Szeptember 2)

4


----------



## zsannala (2010 Szeptember 2)

5


----------



## zsannala (2010 Szeptember 2)

6


----------



## zsannala (2010 Szeptember 2)

7


----------



## zsannala (2010 Szeptember 2)

8


----------



## zsannala (2010 Szeptember 2)

9


----------



## zsannala (2010 Szeptember 2)

10


----------



## zsannala (2010 Szeptember 2)

11


----------



## zsannala (2010 Szeptember 2)

12


----------



## zsannala (2010 Szeptember 2)

13


----------



## zsannala (2010 Szeptember 2)

14


----------



## zsannala (2010 Szeptember 2)

15


----------



## zsannala (2010 Szeptember 2)

16


----------



## zsannala (2010 Szeptember 2)

17


----------



## zsannala (2010 Szeptember 2)

18


----------



## zsannala (2010 Szeptember 2)

19


----------



## zsannala (2010 Szeptember 2)

20


----------



## Gwyll (2010 Szeptember 2)

Csak állok és értetlenül bambulok.


----------



## Gwyll (2010 Szeptember 2)

Nem fér a fejembe ez a 20 hozzászólás.


----------



## Gwyll (2010 Szeptember 2)

Egyetlen ok miatt.


----------



## Gwyll (2010 Szeptember 2)

Ha mindegy, hogy mit írok egy-egy hozzászólásba ...


----------



## Gwyll (2010 Szeptember 2)

Akkor nem értem mire jó


----------



## Gwyll (2010 Szeptember 2)

De hát a szabály, az szabály.


----------



## Gwyll (2010 Szeptember 2)

Be kell tartani!


----------



## Gwyll (2010 Szeptember 2)

Megosztom Veletek egy nem régiben hallgatott ...


----------



## Gwyll (2010 Szeptember 2)

L'Art pour l'art dal szövegének ...


----------



## Gwyll (2010 Szeptember 2)

első pár sorát:


----------



## Gwyll (2010 Szeptember 2)

Űzöm a percet, a pillanatot ...


----------



## Gwyll (2010 Szeptember 2)

Mikor velem vagy itt, s én veled vagyok ...


----------



## Gwyll (2010 Szeptember 2)

Mikor előttem állsz és ajkadhoz ér az öklöm ...


----------



## Gwyll (2010 Szeptember 2)

Mikor este a gyertya lángja lobog ...


----------



## Zuzi68 (2010 Szeptember 2)

Köszi


----------



## Gwyll (2010 Szeptember 2)

A meztelen lábadra szekrényt tolok ...


----------



## Gwyll (2010 Szeptember 2)

S ha elájulsz titokban kézfejedet megfőzöm ...

Végre láttam másik hozzászólást. Azt hittem ezt nem olvassa senki.


----------



## Gwyll (2010 Szeptember 2)

Ez a "Két férfi, egy nő meg egy férfi" c. előadásból van.
Zuzi: láttad?


----------



## Gwyll (2010 Szeptember 2)

Egy Benny Hill előzetesben hallottam:
(Feleség a férjnek)
- Vidd ki a szemetet!
- Vidd ki te! Te főzted.


----------



## Gwyll (2010 Szeptember 2)

Nem zavarja, hogy magamban beszélek?


----------



## Gwyll (2010 Szeptember 2)

Tudja sok embert szokott zavarni ...


----------



## Gwyll (2010 Szeptember 2)

Nem, egyáltalán nem zavar!


----------



## Gwyll (2010 Szeptember 2)

Már megbocsásson! Nem magához szóltam!


----------



## Gwyll (2010 Szeptember 2)

Fura ... ez a 23. hozzászólás és több, mint 2 napja regisztráltam. Mégsem engedi letölteni az e-bookot, amit próbáltam.

Van tipp, hogy miért nem?


----------



## Armandh (2010 Szeptember 2)

üdv, a jelenlévőknek, sziasztok

I'm just - jelen

to it


----------



## Gwyll (2010 Szeptember 2)

Talán csak kell némi idő a szervernek, amíg frissíti a jogaimat ...


----------



## Gwyll (2010 Szeptember 2)

Armandh írta:


> üdv, a jelenlévőknek, sziasztok
> 
> I'm just - jelen
> 
> to it




Üdv


----------



## Gwyll (2010 Szeptember 2)

Gwyll írta:


> Talán csak kell némi idő a szervernek, amíg frissíti a jogaimat ...



Vagy ki tudja ... 

Remek szmájlik vannak itt jobbra! 

:cici:


----------



## tboldit (2010 Szeptember 2)

hello


----------



## tboldit (2010 Szeptember 2)

szia


----------



## tboldit (2010 Szeptember 2)

*köszi*

köszi


----------



## tboldit (2010 Szeptember 2)

a


----------



## tboldit (2010 Szeptember 2)

1


----------



## tboldit (2010 Szeptember 2)

2


----------



## tboldit (2010 Szeptember 2)

3


----------



## alapmokus (2010 Szeptember 2)

Tehát, ha jól értem, ide bármit be lehet írni?
Akkor ezt is?
OK.


----------



## tboldit (2010 Szeptember 2)

4:d


----------



## alapmokus (2010 Szeptember 2)

jaj még 29


----------



## tboldit (2010 Szeptember 2)

5


----------



## alapmokus (2010 Szeptember 2)

28


----------



## alapmokus (2010 Szeptember 2)

vagy nem negyven?


----------



## alapmokus (2010 Szeptember 2)

Akkor harmincöt mínusz 10 az mennyi?


----------



## alapmokus (2010 Szeptember 2)

most hol tartok?


----------



## alapmokus (2010 Szeptember 2)

szia tboldit!


----------



## alapmokus (2010 Szeptember 2)




----------



## alapmokus (2010 Szeptember 2)

ennek a smielynak nem áll jól a szeme.


----------



## alapmokus (2010 Szeptember 2)

bár lehet, hogy igen


----------



## alapmokus (2010 Szeptember 2)

semmi kreativitásom sincs


----------



## alapmokus (2010 Szeptember 2)

mit találjak ki?


----------



## alapmokus (2010 Szeptember 2)

valaki segíthetne...


----------



## alapmokus (2010 Szeptember 2)

...de nem fog.


----------



## tboldit (2010 Szeptember 2)

6


----------



## alapmokus (2010 Szeptember 2)

még 6


----------



## alapmokus (2010 Szeptember 2)

célegyenes...


----------



## alapmokus (2010 Szeptember 2)

csak nem akarok senkit untatni.


----------



## tboldit (2010 Szeptember 2)

7


----------



## alapmokus (2010 Szeptember 2)

de még 3


----------



## tboldit (2010 Szeptember 2)

szia alapmokus


----------



## szandiego (2010 Szeptember 2)

Üdvözlök mindenkit ! Nem tudom miről írjak igy hirtelen.


----------



## alapmokus (2010 Szeptember 2)

(...)


----------



## Gwyll (2010 Szeptember 2)

alapmokus írta:


> csak nem akarok senkit untatni.



Most akkor hány hozzászólás kell?


----------



## tboldit (2010 Szeptember 2)

9


----------



## Gwyll (2010 Szeptember 2)

A hibaüzenetben 20-at írnak.


----------



## alapmokus (2010 Szeptember 2)

én sem tudtam, szandiego (most sem tudom.)


----------



## tboldit (2010 Szeptember 2)

én nekem azt írta h 40


----------



## Gwyll (2010 Szeptember 2)

Ámde a 20 már megvan.


----------



## alapmokus (2010 Szeptember 2)

én is annyiról tudok.


----------



## lorantlia (2010 Szeptember 2)

Már rég regisztráltam..


----------



## Gwyll (2010 Szeptember 2)

40?


----------



## tboldit (2010 Szeptember 2)

10


----------



## Gwyll (2010 Szeptember 2)

Oké


----------



## tboldit (2010 Szeptember 2)

11


----------



## Gwyll (2010 Szeptember 2)

Akkor már csak 9 kell


----------



## lorantlia (2010 Szeptember 2)

... ez a 20 üzenet csak úgy?


----------



## alapmokus (2010 Szeptember 2)

jaj, akkor még több hülyeséget kell improvizálnom??? ááááááá


----------



## Gwyll (2010 Szeptember 2)

Illetve 8 ...


----------



## tboldit (2010 Szeptember 2)

12:6:


----------



## lorantlia (2010 Szeptember 2)

Tényleg annyi kell?


----------



## Gwyll (2010 Szeptember 2)

Affene ...


----------



## tboldit (2010 Szeptember 2)

má csak 7 13


----------



## Gwyll (2010 Szeptember 2)

Tehát már csak 5


----------



## tboldit (2010 Szeptember 2)

14


----------



## alapmokus (2010 Szeptember 2)

a hússzal megvagyok, csak azt nem tudom, hogy hol volt az az információ amiért eredetileg elkezdtem az egészet.


----------



## lorantlia (2010 Szeptember 2)

látom más is küzd... 4


----------



## tboldit (2010 Szeptember 2)

15


----------



## lorantlia (2010 Szeptember 2)

még egy.... 5


----------



## alapmokus (2010 Szeptember 2)

de most a 40-et már tisztáztuk?


----------



## Gwyll (2010 Szeptember 2)

Elkezdtem idézni egy dalt ...


----------



## tboldit (2010 Szeptember 2)

16


----------



## alapmokus (2010 Szeptember 2)

mert nekem huszat írt.


----------



## lorantlia (2010 Szeptember 2)

6...


----------



## Gwyll (2010 Szeptember 2)

De nem aratott nagy sikert ...


----------



## Gwyll (2010 Szeptember 2)

Nekem is 20-at írt, de az nem volt elég.


----------



## lorantlia (2010 Szeptember 2)

és már a 7...


----------



## tboldit (2010 Szeptember 2)

közbe (nem tom mé) vigyori arcokat is írok 17


----------



## Gwyll (2010 Szeptember 2)

Legalábbis nem engedte letölteni, amit akartam.


----------



## alapmokus (2010 Szeptember 2)

.


----------



## lorantlia (2010 Szeptember 2)

Kitartás!!!!!!!!!! 8


----------



## tboldit (2010 Szeptember 2)

:9:18


----------



## lorantlia (2010 Szeptember 2)

9kiss


----------



## Gwyll (2010 Szeptember 2)

Ámde ezzel együtt megvan a 40. Minnyá rápróbálok megint.


----------



## alapmokus (2010 Szeptember 2)

mi volt a dal?


----------



## tboldit (2010 Szeptember 2)

19


----------



## lorantlia (2010 Szeptember 2)

10 -ez már fél siker:!:


----------



## tboldit (2010 Szeptember 2)

:55:20


----------



## lorantlia (2010 Szeptember 2)

üdvözlet mindenkinek!!!


----------



## szandiego (2010 Szeptember 2)

*semmi*

[13


----------



## Gwyll (2010 Szeptember 2)

A L'art pour l'art egyik előadásából egy betétdal.
Echte Dolák-saly féle szöveg


----------



## lorantlia (2010 Szeptember 2)

süt a nap végre!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gwyll (2010 Szeptember 2)

Remélem jól írtam a nevét.


----------



## Gwyll (2010 Szeptember 2)

Ámde a 40. hozzászólás után sem engedi letölteni.


----------



## tboldit (2010 Szeptember 2)

semmi még pedig több mint 20 mer máshova is irogattam


----------



## lorantlia (2010 Szeptember 2)

13 :d


----------



## szandiego (2010 Szeptember 2)

üdvözlet mindenkinek!!!


----------



## Gwyll (2010 Szeptember 2)

Talán olyat próbálok leszedni, amit nem lehet?


----------



## alapmokus (2010 Szeptember 2)

..


----------



## lorantlia (2010 Szeptember 2)

:11::222:......


----------



## Gwyll (2010 Szeptember 2)

Vagy a 2 napos regisztráció azt jelenti, hogy 2 napja megvan a 20 hozzászólás?


----------



## alapmokus (2010 Szeptember 2)

29. üzenet


----------



## szandiego (2010 Szeptember 2)

sziasztok


----------



## lorantlia (2010 Szeptember 2)

hajrááááááááááááááá


----------



## Gwyll (2010 Szeptember 2)

Nem értem


----------



## lorantlia (2010 Szeptember 2)

16


----------



## szandiego (2010 Szeptember 2)

Süt a nap!


----------



## lorantlia (2010 Szeptember 2)

már közel a cél!!!!!!!!!44


----------



## macicsaj (2010 Szeptember 2)

**

sziasztok
regebben beregisztraltam mar ide mert lattam h nagyon erdekes temaitok vannak es


----------



## alapmokus (2010 Szeptember 2)

megyek cigizni.


----------



## Gwyll (2010 Szeptember 2)

Vagy a 20-ba nem számít bele ez a fórum?


----------



## szandiego (2010 Szeptember 2)

szeptember


----------



## lorantlia (2010 Szeptember 2)

ez nem valami jó móka


----------



## alapmokus (2010 Szeptember 2)

hátha addig ír helyettem valaki.


----------



## macicsaj (2010 Szeptember 2)

tok jo h segitetek osszeszedni a 20 hozzaszolast


----------



## Gwyll (2010 Szeptember 2)

macicsaj írta:


> sziasztok
> regebben beregisztraltam mar ide mert lattam h nagyon erdekes temaitok vannak es



Szia 

:111::22::0:


----------



## macicsaj (2010 Szeptember 2)

igyekszem azert nem erre ramenni,es madj bekapcsolodni dumcsiba is


----------



## lorantlia (2010 Szeptember 2)

.... pedig annyi jó dolog van ezen az oldalon...


----------



## lorantlia (2010 Szeptember 2)

végre én is láthatom


----------



## Gwyll (2010 Szeptember 2)

Negyvenkilenc.


----------



## Gwyll (2010 Szeptember 2)

És az ötvenedik.
Még vajon mennyi kell?


----------



## lorantlia (2010 Szeptember 2)

2 éve nem jártam ezen az oldalon


----------



## macicsaj (2010 Szeptember 2)

Gwyll írta:


> Szia
> 
> :111::22::0:



huuuu vajon jol valaszolok ?  nem nagyon vagom ezt a beilleszt dolgot,ugyh kiprobalom  szia:..:


----------



## macicsaj (2010 Szeptember 2)

20 kell nem az van?
es utana meg 2nap ha most reggeltel....


----------



## alapmokus (2010 Szeptember 2)

-


----------



## Gwyll (2010 Szeptember 2)

macicsaj írta:


> huuuu vajon jol valaszolok ?  nem nagyon vagom ezt a beilleszt dolgot,ugyh kiprobalom  szia:..:



Melyik beillesztésre gondoltál?
:66::butt::cici:


----------



## lorantlia (2010 Szeptember 2)

pedig már megírtam a 20-at.... mégsem jó.... 2 éve regisztráltam... elrontottam?


----------



## vili123 (2010 Szeptember 2)

Egy.


----------



## vili123 (2010 Szeptember 2)

Kettő.


----------



## alapmokus (2010 Szeptember 2)

-- ez két vonal

harminchárom


----------



## Gwyll (2010 Szeptember 2)

Ámde nem sikerül még mindig letölteni


----------



## Gwyll (2010 Szeptember 2)

lorantlia írta:


> pedig már megírtam a 20-at.... mégsem jó.... 2 éve regisztráltam... elrontottam?



Nekem se.
Majd megpróbálom később.


----------



## vili123 (2010 Szeptember 2)

Yo. 3


----------



## macicsaj (2010 Szeptember 2)

Gwyll írta:


> Melyik beillesztésre gondoltál?
> :66::butt::cici:



pont erre  :88:


----------



## csijan (2010 Szeptember 2)

*Beköszönés*

Beköszönök.


----------



## lorantlia (2010 Szeptember 2)

mennyi kell még? a 20 megvolt mégsem láthatom, amit akartam...


----------



## vili123 (2010 Szeptember 2)




----------



## vili123 (2010 Szeptember 2)

Sziasztok!


----------



## alapmokus (2010 Szeptember 2)

letöltés...

hjaj mikor lesz már?


----------



## vili123 (2010 Szeptember 2)

Smiley.


----------



## macicsaj (2010 Szeptember 2)

Gwyll írta:


> Nekem se.
> Majd megpróbálom később.



oh  hat lehet ki kell akkor varni azt a 2napot :S


----------



## vili123 (2010 Szeptember 2)

Vili.


----------



## csijan (2010 Szeptember 2)

*Tíz*

Nekem 10.


----------



## vili123 (2010 Szeptember 2)

8.


----------



## macicsaj (2010 Szeptember 2)

vili123 írta:


> Sziasztok!



szia


----------



## Gwyll (2010 Szeptember 2)

Boborján ... az ellenséges idegen légy


----------



## macicsaj (2010 Szeptember 2)

10


----------



## vili123 (2010 Szeptember 2)

Tíz.


----------



## vili123 (2010 Szeptember 2)

Tizenegy.


----------



## macicsaj (2010 Szeptember 2)

11 .... ez igy uncsi lesz ... de bocsi elore is de gyorsan elszamolok 20ig


----------



## alapmokus (2010 Szeptember 2)

szia mindenkinek, akinek eddig még nem.


----------



## vili123 (2010 Szeptember 2)

Köszi.


----------



## csijan (2010 Szeptember 2)

*Hello*

Hello.


----------



## macicsaj (2010 Szeptember 2)

12


----------



## vili123 (2010 Szeptember 2)

Még 9..


----------



## Gwyll (2010 Szeptember 2)

macicsaj írta:


> oh  hat lehet ki kell akkor varni azt a 2napot :S



Meglátjuk.
Bár ez így nagyon fura.:nobeer:


----------



## vili123 (2010 Szeptember 2)

13!


----------



## alapmokus (2010 Szeptember 2)

jól van macicsaj, csak számoljál.


----------



## csijan (2010 Szeptember 2)

*Én is.*

Én is.


----------



## vili123 (2010 Szeptember 2)

:d


----------



## gyulaipal (2010 Szeptember 2)

*Üdvözlet*

Üdvözletem mindenkinek! Én csak most regisztráltam, de nagyon tetszik az oldal. Főleg az, hogy egyes topic-okban olyan könyveket lehet letölteni, amelyek megszerzéséért gyermekkoromban (70-es és 80-as évek) elég sokat kellett szaladgálni a budapesti antikváriumokban ... és még akkor sem volt biztos a siker. Mennyit fejlődött a világ! HURRÁ!!!

Tyuhaj!


----------



## vili123 (2010 Szeptember 2)

Pontosvessző.


----------



## csijan (2010 Szeptember 2)

*Húsz*

Igen, 20 kell, és legalább két napos regisztráció.


----------



## vili123 (2010 Szeptember 2)

Jónak néz ki az oldal.


----------



## macicsaj (2010 Szeptember 2)

alapmokus írta:


> jól van macicsaj, csak számoljál.




koszike :55:


----------



## Gwyll (2010 Szeptember 2)

"Boborján, összehord itt nekem tücsköt-bogarat"


----------



## vili123 (2010 Szeptember 2)

Abc.


----------



## vili123 (2010 Szeptember 2)

3


----------



## csijan (2010 Szeptember 2)

*All right.*

Minden rendben, eggyel több.


----------



## vili123 (2010 Szeptember 2)

2


----------



## Gwyll (2010 Szeptember 2)

csijan írta:


> Igen, 20 kell, és legalább két napos regisztráció.



20 már rég megvan és mintegy 5 hónapja regisztráltam. Mégse megy.

Egyéb ötlet?


----------



## vili123 (2010 Szeptember 2)

20!  Köszi!


----------



## csijan (2010 Szeptember 2)

*Hali*

Válasz: hó!


----------



## Gwyll (2010 Szeptember 2)

Boborján a Magdi néni nevű bolygóról jött.


----------



## macicsaj (2010 Szeptember 2)

Tizen vmennyi...


----------



## Gwyll (2010 Szeptember 2)

Magdi néni hóna alatt fehérjefeldolgozó-üzem van


----------



## vili123 (2010 Szeptember 2)

14.


----------



## macicsaj (2010 Szeptember 2)

Gwyll írta:


> 20 már rég megvan és mintegy 5 hónapja regisztráltam. Mégse megy.
> 
> Egyéb ötlet?



es semmit nem sikerul letolteni???? ooo neeeee


----------



## macicsaj (2010 Szeptember 2)

16


----------



## Gwyll (2010 Szeptember 2)

Robinák ákutt jelmeztévesztése van


----------



## csijan (2010 Szeptember 2)

*Tizenhat*

Én meg 16-nál.


----------



## Gwyll (2010 Szeptember 2)

macicsaj írta:


> es semmit nem sikerul letolteni???? ooo neeeee



Mást még nem próbáltam, de mindjárt megnézem.


----------



## csijan (2010 Szeptember 2)

*Jó oldal*

Szerintem is. Különösen a zenék


----------



## macicsaj (2010 Szeptember 2)

Gwyll írta:


> Mást még nem próbáltam, de mindjárt megnézem.




OK ,kivancsi vagyok...


----------



## csijan (2010 Szeptember 2)

*Tizennyolc*

Nekem is.


----------



## macicsaj (2010 Szeptember 2)

18


----------



## macicsaj (2010 Szeptember 2)

19


----------



## Gwyll (2010 Szeptember 2)

macicsaj írta:


> es semmit nem sikerul letolteni???? ooo neeeee



Tudtam letölteni mást.
Talán csak azzal a fórummal van gond, ahonnan próbáltam eddig.


----------



## macicsaj (2010 Szeptember 2)

es 20,csak meg azt nem tudom h ha innen ellepek masik temaba hogy talalok ide vissza


----------



## csijan (2010 Szeptember 2)

*Beköszönés*

Ismét beköszönök.


----------



## macicsaj (2010 Szeptember 2)

Gwyll írta:


> Tudtam letölteni mást.
> Talán csak azzal a fórummal van gond, ahonnan próbáltam eddig.


ez jo hir  nah akkor igy h 21 lett ,megprobalkozom en is :4:


----------



## Gwyll (2010 Szeptember 2)

"Istenemre mondom, ha faragsz még egy rímet,
fogad funkcióját átveszi az ínyed!"


----------



## macicsaj (2010 Szeptember 2)

hat nem jott ossze ((
pedig uuuugy szeretnem azt a konyvet letolteni ((


----------



## csijan (2010 Szeptember 2)

*Estét*

Buona sera!


----------



## Gwyll (2010 Szeptember 2)

Signorina?


----------



## Gwyll (2010 Szeptember 2)

No sikerült végre azt is letölteni, amit eredetileg akartam!


----------



## macicsaj (2010 Szeptember 2)

nem nem es nem megy  errol ennyit is akkor  
pedig aaaaaaaaaaaaaaa de orultem


----------



## macicsaj (2010 Szeptember 2)

Gwyll írta:


> No sikerült végre azt is letölteni, amit eredetileg akartam!



eljen eljen  de jo neked. nekem nem megy


----------



## lorddenes (2010 Szeptember 2)

Szép napot mindenkinek .Üdv


----------



## Hantaboy (2010 Szeptember 2)

Hantaboy jelentkezik


----------



## szandiego (2010 Szeptember 2)

1234


----------



## szandiego (2010 Szeptember 2)

sziasztok


----------



## szandiego (2010 Szeptember 2)

mit írjak


----------



## szandiego (2010 Szeptember 2)

abcd


----------



## szandiego (2010 Szeptember 2)

szia


----------



## szandiego (2010 Szeptember 2)

csók


----------



## szandiego (2010 Szeptember 2)

halihó


----------



## szandiego (2010 Szeptember 2)

hányat kell még írni?


----------



## Rock4ever (2010 Szeptember 2)

jajjjjjjj ezt de szeretem mikor ujonckent csetlek botlok


----------



## Sagastrina (2010 Szeptember 2)

üdve!


----------



## szandiego (2010 Szeptember 2)

klmn


----------



## szandiego (2010 Szeptember 2)

érdekes


----------



## Sagastrina (2010 Szeptember 2)

hmmm


----------



## Sagastrina (2010 Szeptember 2)

ecc


----------



## szandiego (2010 Szeptember 2)

mikor telik le?


----------



## Sagastrina (2010 Szeptember 2)

pecc, kimehetsz


----------



## szandiego (2010 Szeptember 2)

üdv


----------



## Sagastrina (2010 Szeptember 2)

mond a számod,


----------



## szandiego (2010 Szeptember 2)

nemtudom


----------



## szandiego (2010 Szeptember 2)

ez az utolsó


----------



## Sagastrina (2010 Szeptember 2)

kinevetsz?


----------



## Rock4ever (2010 Szeptember 2)

mindig ien ez az egzetlen ami a virtuvilag es a valosag kozos ponja.8)


----------



## Sagastrina (2010 Szeptember 2)

koponyányimonyók


----------



## Sagastrina (2010 Szeptember 2)

az emberi hülyeség határtalan. isten nem hiába építette alacsonra a kerítést...


----------



## Sagastrina (2010 Szeptember 2)

félt ohgy a sok hüle véletlenül lefejeli.


----------



## jokipeti (2010 Szeptember 2)

elso


----------



## jokipeti (2010 Szeptember 2)

masodik


----------



## jokipeti (2010 Szeptember 2)

harmadik


----------



## jokipeti (2010 Szeptember 2)

4.


----------



## jokipeti (2010 Szeptember 2)

otodik... mert kell egy-ket ebook


----------



## jokipeti (2010 Szeptember 2)

hatodik


----------



## jokipeti (2010 Szeptember 2)

hetedik es mar csak 13 van hatra


----------



## jokipeti (2010 Szeptember 2)

nyolc... BTW ki talalta ki a minimum 20 hozzaszolast?


----------



## Alexz (2010 Szeptember 2)

welarjkaejfjdsahglk.dfsgdfga


----------



## jokipeti (2010 Szeptember 2)

kilenc... szerintem idegesito ez a jatek


----------



## jokipeti (2010 Szeptember 2)

tiz .... hoppa! mar tizenegynel tartok....


----------



## jokipeti (2010 Szeptember 2)

szoval a 11.-et atugrom es ez a 12.


----------



## jokipeti (2010 Szeptember 2)

mar tizenharomnal tartok


----------



## jokipeti (2010 Szeptember 2)

illetve az elozo volt a 14. szovel ez a 15.


----------



## jokipeti (2010 Szeptember 2)

16... raadasul varni kell 20 masodpercet ket szolas kozott?


----------



## jokipeti (2010 Szeptember 2)

Szerencsre 2006 oktobereben mar regisztraltam 17


----------



## jokipeti (2010 Szeptember 2)

18 igy legalabb nem kell varnom extra 2 napot


----------



## jokipeti (2010 Szeptember 2)

19 and no comment


----------



## jokipeti (2010 Szeptember 2)

Utolso? 20


----------



## jokipeti (2010 Szeptember 2)

Just in case .... 21. Jo(?) moka volt?


----------



## lorddenes (2010 Szeptember 2)

Majd csak elérem én is a 20-at Üdv mindenkinek.


----------



## domady (2010 Szeptember 2)

hello


----------



## solata9 (2010 Szeptember 2)

*halihó*

gyüjtöm a hozzászólásokat mert leszeretnék tölteni pár jó anyagot


----------



## solata9 (2010 Szeptember 2)

*hali*

ez a második hozzászólás köszönöm:SD


----------



## solata9 (2010 Szeptember 2)

ez a harmadik hehe


----------



## solata9 (2010 Szeptember 2)

már 4 de unom


----------



## solata9 (2010 Szeptember 2)

áááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááá 5. jújj de izgi


----------



## solata9 (2010 Szeptember 2)

omg 6.


----------



## solata9 (2010 Szeptember 2)

7. lessz most


----------



## solata9 (2010 Szeptember 2)

8. most lessz


----------



## solata9 (2010 Szeptember 2)

9. lessz ha sikerül


----------



## solata9 (2010 Szeptember 2)

jupíí 10


----------



## solata9 (2010 Szeptember 2)

11 ááá :d


----------



## solata9 (2010 Szeptember 2)

12 12 12 most


----------



## solata9 (2010 Szeptember 2)

13 végre


----------



## solata9 (2010 Szeptember 2)

14 közeledünk


----------



## solata9 (2010 Szeptember 2)

15 még 5 és kész


----------



## solata9 (2010 Szeptember 2)

16 nah nah nah


----------



## solata9 (2010 Szeptember 2)

17 hála god


----------



## solata9 (2010 Szeptember 2)

18 mingyááááááááááááá


----------



## solata9 (2010 Szeptember 2)

19 és je


----------



## solata9 (2010 Szeptember 2)

20 végre


----------



## pam-macs (2010 Szeptember 2)

sziasztoook XD


----------



## pam-macs (2010 Szeptember 2)

sok


----------



## pam-macs (2010 Szeptember 2)

ez


----------



## pam-macs (2010 Szeptember 2)

a


----------



## solata9 (2010 Szeptember 2)

itt van még egy hozzászólás


----------



## pam-macs (2010 Szeptember 2)

20


----------



## pam-macs (2010 Szeptember 2)

hozzászólás


----------



## pam-macs (2010 Szeptember 2)

ha


----------



## pam-macs (2010 Szeptember 2)

nincs


----------



## pam-macs (2010 Szeptember 2)

mit


----------



## pam-macs (2010 Szeptember 2)

mondani


----------



## solata9 (2010 Szeptember 2)

hwló hali heló hali


----------



## aletta1980 (2010 Szeptember 2)

Szuper, ennek örül majd igazán a férjem.


----------



## aletta1980 (2010 Szeptember 2)

Zenével foglalkozik és nagyon jól jön ez a segitség.


----------



## Psychedelica (2010 Szeptember 2)

Üdv mindenkinek!


----------



## Psychedelica (2010 Szeptember 2)

Nem hittem volna, hogy a 20 ilyen nagy szám


----------



## ÖCSI11 (2010 Szeptember 2)

sziasztokketronrol szeretnek nem stylt tolteni ha netan valaki ismeri a kizomba stylt nagyon hálás lennék érte koszonom figyelmeteket kellemes idotoltést


----------



## kuncsaku (2010 Szeptember 2)

jó


----------



## kuncsaku (2010 Szeptember 2)

napot


----------



## kuncsaku (2010 Szeptember 2)

k


----------



## kuncsaku (2010 Szeptember 2)

í


----------



## kuncsaku (2010 Szeptember 2)

v


----------



## kuncsaku (2010 Szeptember 2)

ezt a baromságot


----------



## kuncsaku (2010 Szeptember 2)

gyűjts hozzászólást mi? ettől fogok gyakrabban ide járni? leszedem ami kell, aztán a büdös életbe nem jövök ide újra


----------



## kuncsaku (2010 Szeptember 2)

lószar


----------



## kuncsaku (2010 Szeptember 2)

kutyafos


----------



## kuncsaku (2010 Szeptember 2)

tök jó játék


----------



## kuncsaku (2010 Szeptember 2)

dsfdffsd


----------



## kuncsaku (2010 Szeptember 2)

sdfsd


----------



## kuncsaku (2010 Szeptember 2)

sdfsdf


----------



## kuncsaku (2010 Szeptember 2)

adfsaf


----------



## kuncsaku (2010 Szeptember 2)

asdad


----------



## kuncsaku (2010 Szeptember 2)

ADSASdas


----------



## kuncsaku (2010 Szeptember 2)

sdfsf


----------



## kuncsaku (2010 Szeptember 2)

dfgsfsfsf


----------



## kuncsaku (2010 Szeptember 2)

wefwff


----------



## kuncsaku (2010 Szeptember 2)

végre, hogy bassza meg a szájbabaszott kecske


----------



## kuncsaku (2010 Szeptember 2)

rwerw


----------



## blondie007 (2010 Szeptember 2)

Sziasztok, nagyon tetszik ez az oldal!


----------



## blondie007 (2010 Szeptember 2)

asgv


----------



## blondie007 (2010 Szeptember 2)

agvyvyer


----------



## blondie007 (2010 Szeptember 2)

agvyvyer:smile:


----------



## blondie007 (2010 Szeptember 2)

agvyvyer:4:


----------



## blondie007 (2010 Szeptember 2)

agvyvyer:smile: :11:


----------



## blondie007 (2010 Szeptember 2)

agvyvyer


----------



## blondie007 (2010 Szeptember 2)

hey


----------



## blondie007 (2010 Szeptember 2)

how many?


----------



## blondie007 (2010 Szeptember 2)

10!


----------



## blondie007 (2010 Szeptember 2)

11


----------



## blondie007 (2010 Szeptember 2)

12


----------



## blondie007 (2010 Szeptember 2)

13


----------



## blondie007 (2010 Szeptember 2)

14


----------



## blondie007 (2010 Szeptember 2)

15


----------



## blondie007 (2010 Szeptember 2)

16


----------



## blondie007 (2010 Szeptember 2)

17


----------



## blondie007 (2010 Szeptember 2)

18


----------



## blondie007 (2010 Szeptember 2)

19


----------



## blondie007 (2010 Szeptember 2)

20!!!!!!!!!\\m/


----------



## meka (2010 Szeptember 2)

*semmi*

köszönöm



Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


----------



## rraffai (2010 Szeptember 2)

2


----------



## rraffai (2010 Szeptember 2)

3


----------



## rraffai (2010 Szeptember 2)

4


----------



## rraffai (2010 Szeptember 2)

5


----------



## rraffai (2010 Szeptember 2)

6


----------



## rraffai (2010 Szeptember 2)

7


----------



## rraffai (2010 Szeptember 2)

8


----------



## rraffai (2010 Szeptember 2)

9


----------



## rraffai (2010 Szeptember 2)

10


----------



## rraffai (2010 Szeptember 2)

11


----------



## rraffai (2010 Szeptember 2)

12


----------



## rraffai (2010 Szeptember 2)

13


----------



## rraffai (2010 Szeptember 2)

14


----------



## rraffai (2010 Szeptember 2)

15


----------



## rraffai (2010 Szeptember 2)

16


----------



## rraffai (2010 Szeptember 2)

17


----------



## rraffai (2010 Szeptember 2)

18


----------



## rraffai (2010 Szeptember 2)

19


----------



## rraffai (2010 Szeptember 2)

20


----------



## fjodi (2010 Szeptember 2)

hy


----------



## fjodi (2010 Szeptember 2)

16


----------



## micardis (2010 Szeptember 2)

*Sziasztok*

Üdvözlök mindenkit


----------



## micardis (2010 Szeptember 2)

*Koanok*

20 hozzászólásként Koan-t szeretnék megosztani 

Daiju meglátogatta Baso mestert Kínában. A Mester azt kérdezte: 
- Mit látsz magad előtt? 
- Magát a megvilágosodást. - válaszolt Daiju. 
- Saját kincsesládád van, miért kívül kutatsz?
- Hol van az én kincsesládám?
- Aki kérdez, az a kincsesláda! - mondta a Mester. 
Ekkor Daiju megvilágosodott.


----------



## micardis (2010 Szeptember 2)

*koan*

A reggeli felolvasás után Yakusan mesterhez így szólt egy szerzetes: 
- Van egy problémám, segítenél megoldani? 
- Az esti felolvasásnál megoldom. - válaszolt a Mester. 
Este, amikor a szerzetesek összegyűltek a teremben, Yakusan azt mondta: 
- Az a szerzetes, aki reggel azt mondta, hogy problémája van, álljon elő!
Amint a szerzetes a gyülekezet elé ért, a Mester megragadta: 
- Nézzétek! Ennek a fickónak problémája van!
Ezzel félretolta a szerzetest és a szobájába vonult.


----------



## micardis (2010 Szeptember 2)

*koan*

Isan mester a kolostor kincstárnokáért küldött, de amikor megjelent, így szólt: 
- A kincstárnokot hivattam, nem téged!
A kincstárnok nem tudott mit válaszolni. Ekkor a Mester a szerzetesfőnökért küldött, de neki is azt mondta: 
- A szerzetesfőnököt hivattam, nem téged!
A szerzetesfőnök sem tudott válaszolni.


----------



## micardis (2010 Szeptember 2)

*koan*

Egy harcmûvészetet tanuló ifjú egy kérdéssel fordult tanítójához. " Szeretném továbbfejleszteni harci tudásomat. Szeretnék egy másik mestertõl tanulni, hogy egy másik fajta stílust sajátíthassak el. Mit gondolsz errõl?"
"A vadász, aki két nyulat kerget," válaszolta a mester, "egyiket sem fogja meg."


----------



## micardis (2010 Szeptember 2)

*koan*

A mester úgy érezte, szüksége van egy kutyára. De rájött, hogy egy kutyának nincs szüksége mesterre. Ezért vett egy kutyát.


----------



## micardis (2010 Szeptember 2)

*koan*

Juharlevél hull -
Látod? Egyszer az arca,
Egyszer a háta.


----------



## micardis (2010 Szeptember 2)

Egy reggel, amint Manjusri álldogált a Kapu előtt, Buddha szólt hozzá:
- Manjusri, Manjusri miért nem lépsz be? 
- Itt sem találom magam, minek menjek? - hangzott a felelet.


----------



## micardis (2010 Szeptember 2)

Kegon mestertől azt kérdezte egy szerzetes: 
- Hogyan tér vissza a köznapi világba az, aki megvilágosodott?
- A széttört tükör nem ad többé képet,
a lehullott virág nem tér vissza a szárára.


----------



## micardis (2010 Szeptember 2)

Shuzan felemelte a botját:
- Ha ezt botnak nevezitek, szembeszegültök az igazsággal. Ha nem nevezitek botnak, szembeszegültök a valósággal. 
Nos, minek nevezitek?


----------



## micardis (2010 Szeptember 2)

- Ki a Buddha? - kérdezte egy szerzetes.
- Ki vagy TE? - kérdezte a Mester.


----------



## micardis (2010 Szeptember 2)

Egy szerzetes azt kérdezte: 
- Hogyan menekülhetnénk a hidegtől és a melegtől? 
- Miért nem mentek oda, ahol nincs se hideg, se meleg? - válaszolt Tozan. 
- Van olyan hely? 
- Mikor hideg van, legyen benned is hideg,
mikor meleg van, legyen benned is meleg. - jegyezte meg a Mester.


----------



## micardis (2010 Szeptember 2)

Minden nap jó nap

Unmon azt mondta tanítványainak: 
- Nem kérdezlek benneteket az elmúlt 15 nap felől,
de mi lesz a következő 15 nappal?
Mivel senki sem válaszolt, ismét megszólalt:
- Minden nap jó nap.


----------



## micardis (2010 Szeptember 2)

Egy reggel, amint Manjusri álldogált a Kapu előtt, Buddha szólt hozzá:
- Manjusri, Manjusri miért nem lépsz be? 
- Itt sem találom magam, minek menjek? - hangzott a felelet.


----------



## micardis (2010 Szeptember 2)

Hyakujo mester egy új kolostor élére keresett valakit. Összehívta tanítványait és egy vízzel teli vödörre mutatva azt kérdezte: 
- Ki tudná megmondani mi ez, anélkül hogy nevén nevezné?
- Farönknek senki sem hívhatja. - mondta a szerzetesfőnök. 
Ekkor Isan, a kolostor szakácsa felrúgta a vödröt és távozott. 
- A szerzetesfőnök vesztett. - mosolyodott el Hyakujo, és Isan lett az új kolostor Mestere.


----------



## micardis (2010 Szeptember 2)

Daiji azt mondta tanítványainak: 
- Testvérek! Jobb egy lépéssel mélyebbre jutni a Dharmában, mint tíz lépésnyit szétszórni belőle. Többet ér egy arasznyi belső kultúra, mint tíz arasznyiról prédikálni. 
- Arról prédikálok, amit nem tudok csinálni;
Azt csinálom, amiről nem tudok prédikálni. - fűzte hozzá Tozan mester.


----------



## micardis (2010 Szeptember 2)

Isan mester a kolostor kincstárnokáért küldött, de amikor megjelent, így szólt: 
- A kincstárnokot hivattam, nem téged!
A kincstárnok nem tudott mit válaszolni. Ekkor a Mester a szerzetesfőnökért küldött, de neki is azt mondta: 
- A szerzetesfőnököt hivattam, nem téged!
A szerzetesfőnök sem tudott válaszolni.


----------



## micardis (2010 Szeptember 2)

mikor Hyakujo látogatóban volt Mesterénél, egy csapat vadliba repült el felettük. 
- Mik azok? - nézett fel Baso mester. 
- Vadlibák, uram. 
- Hova repülnek?
- Már el is mentek, uram. 
Ekkor Baso hirtelen úgy megcsavarta tanítványa orrát, hogy az felkiáltott fájdalmában. 
- Azt mondod, elmentek? Mind itt vannak a kezdetektől fogva! - harsogta Baso. 
Hyakujo ekkor megvilágosodott.


----------



## micardis (2010 Szeptember 2)

A buddhizmus lényege tömören, így hangzik: semmihez sem ragaszkodni!
A nem-ragaszkodás és az eltávolodás nem ugyanazt jelenti, mert ez utóbbi, eltávolodás a problémák megoldásától. 
Az élet elől nem lehet elmenekülni.


----------



## micardis (2010 Szeptember 2)

így meg van a 20


----------



## hlevi (2010 Szeptember 2)

sziasztok


----------



## hlevi (2010 Szeptember 2)

remélem


----------



## hlevi (2010 Szeptember 2)

hamar


----------



## hlevi (2010 Szeptember 2)

meglesz


----------



## hlevi (2010 Szeptember 2)

a


----------



## hlevi (2010 Szeptember 2)

húsz


----------



## hlevi (2010 Szeptember 2)

hozzászólás


----------



## hlevi (2010 Szeptember 2)

üdvözlet mindenkinek


----------



## hlevi (2010 Szeptember 3)

üdvözlet


----------



## hlevi (2010 Szeptember 3)

mindenkinek


----------



## hlevi (2010 Szeptember 3)

nagyon


----------



## hlevi (2010 Szeptember 3)

jó


----------



## hlevi (2010 Szeptember 3)

a fórum


----------



## hlevi (2010 Szeptember 3)

- Ki az abszolút jó ismerős?


----------



## hlevi (2010 Szeptember 3)

-


----------



## hlevi (2010 Szeptember 3)

- Akit ismerünk annyira, hogy kölcsön kérjünk tőle,


----------



## hlevi (2010 Szeptember 3)

de ő nem ismer minket annyira, hogy ő merjen kérni tőlük.


----------



## hlevi (2010 Szeptember 3)

Ezúton tudatjuk, hogy a helyi mozi tulajdonosa elhalálozott. A temetése jövő pénteken lesz 2:10, 4:20 és 8:40-es kezdettel.


----------



## hlevi (2010 Szeptember 3)

Halhatatlanság érdekelne, nagy tételben!


----------



## hlevi (2010 Szeptember 3)




----------



## anasatumare (2010 Szeptember 3)

honnan tudom mikor gyűlik össze a 20 hozzászólás


----------



## drm83 (2010 Szeptember 3)

Helló! itt csak irni kell 20 valamit?


----------



## drm83 (2010 Szeptember 3)

ipőoőopőoőpo


----------



## drm83 (2010 Szeptember 3)

talán igen


----------



## drm83 (2010 Szeptember 3)

vagy nem?


----------



## drm83 (2010 Szeptember 3)

hu de soká lesz


----------



## drm83 (2010 Szeptember 3)

:


----------



## drm83 (2010 Szeptember 3)

7


----------



## drm83 (2010 Szeptember 3)

jkfjkljsdkljsfdsk 8


----------



## drm83 (2010 Szeptember 3)

na ez a 9


----------



## drm83 (2010 Szeptember 3)

101011010


----------



## drm83 (2010 Szeptember 3)

111111111111


----------



## drm83 (2010 Szeptember 3)

12121212


----------



## drm83 (2010 Szeptember 3)

131313


----------



## drm83 (2010 Szeptember 3)

14141414


----------



## drm83 (2010 Szeptember 3)

15151515


----------



## drm83 (2010 Szeptember 3)

16161616


----------



## drm83 (2010 Szeptember 3)

17171717


----------



## drm83 (2010 Szeptember 3)

181818


----------



## drm83 (2010 Szeptember 3)

19191919


----------



## drm83 (2010 Szeptember 3)

2020202


----------



## drm83 (2010 Szeptember 3)

ráadááás


----------



## hubamarcsi (2010 Szeptember 3)

*Kotta*

Sziasztok: Nincs meg valakineg az Amado Mio?


----------



## hubamarcsi (2010 Szeptember 3)

*Nagyon jó*

Talán még annyit hogy 
"nem mindegy hogy szobalány vagy lányszoba..."


----------



## hubamarcsi (2010 Szeptember 3)

*Ez igen*

Ez igen, rengeteg hasznos információ


----------



## hubamarcsi (2010 Szeptember 3)

Ez az oldal valóban nagyon jó...


----------



## hubamarcsi (2010 Szeptember 3)

Nem mind arany ami fénylik


----------



## hubamarcsi (2010 Szeptember 3)

Különben nem minden bank rossz...


----------



## hubamarcsi (2010 Szeptember 3)

Én is egy banknak dolgozom, nálunk soha nincsen hétvégi buli "különleges szolgáltatásokkal" meg anélkül sem.


----------



## hubamarcsi (2010 Szeptember 3)

...és miért, a kereskedelem jobb? Megvesznek valamit 1 dollárért és eladják neked 20 dollárért????


----------



## hubamarcsi (2010 Szeptember 3)

És még egy dolog: mi nem kértük az államtól a segítséget, ők adták. Ja, és még mielőtt el nem felejtem mondani, persze kamatostul kell visszaadni az egészet...


----------



## hubamarcsi (2010 Szeptember 3)

Eszter


----------



## hubamarcsi (2010 Szeptember 3)

Justin


----------



## hubamarcsi (2010 Szeptember 3)

Nincs meg valakinem a "Fel fel a kézzel?" az egy jó bulis szám....


----------



## s_light (2010 Szeptember 3)

[FONT=Times New Roman CE, serif]Hans Christian Andersen[/FONT]


[FONT=Times New Roman CE, serif]A HÓKIRÁLYNŐ[/FONT]


[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]MESE HÉT KÉPBEN[/FONT]


[FONT=Times New Roman CE, serif]*ELSŐ MESE*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman CE, serif]_*egy tükörről és cserepeiről*_[/FONT]


[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Hallgassátok csak! Már kezdjük is a mesét. Mire a végére érünk, többet tudunk majd, mint most, az elején. Volt egyszer egy gonosz manó. Gonosznál is gonoszabb volt; maga az ördög. Egy nap veszett jókedve támadt, mert olyan tükröt sikerült csiszolnia, amely elé ha szépet és jót tartottak, semmivé vált a lapján, a has[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman CE, serif]zontalan és rút dolgokat pedig erősen felnagyítva és kidomborítva verte vissza. A legszebb zöldellő tájakat főtt spenótnak mutatta, a legjobb embereket fertelmes arcúaknak ábrázolta, vagy úgy, mintha tótágast állnának; az arcok úgy eltorzultak, hogy senki[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman CE, serif]rájuk nem ismerhetett; akinek egy szeplőcske aranylott az arcán, az bizonyosan ragyás képűnek látta magát a tükörben. - Ugyan tréfás holmi! - dörzsölte a kezét az ördög. Ha istenes, jámbor gondolatokba merült ember tekintett a tükörbe, vigyorgó, torz pofá[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]n[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman CE, serif]ak mutatta a tükör - örülhetett a gonosz ördög! Bűvészinasai - mert bűvésziskolája is volt az ördögnek! - csodát emlegettek, azt mondták, végre híven megláthatja mindenki, milyenek az emberek. Elvitték a tükröt a világ minden tájára, s végül már nem volt [/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]o[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman CE, serif]rszág, nem volt ember, akinek torzképét vissza ne verte volna a gonosz tükör. Akkor az égbe akartak felrepülni a tükörrel. Hanem egyszer csak kicsúszott a kezükből, s lezuhant a földre, ahol millió meg billió cserépre törött szét. Ebből pedig még az eddig[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]inél is nagyobb baj kerekedett. Mert a tükör némelyik darabja alig volt nagyobb egy homokszemcsénél; ezek a parányi szilánkok szétrepültek az egész világon, s akinek ilyen kis szilánk a szemébe került, az mindennek a fonákját látta, mert a tükör minden csep[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman CE, serif]p darabjának ugyanolyan gonosz ereje volt, mint az egész tükörnek. Másoknak a szívébe fúródott egy kis tükörcserép, s az volt a legrettenetesebb, mert a szív jéggé fagyott tőle. Voltak akkora tükördarabok is, hogy ablakrámába illeszthették, de ebből az ab[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]lakból nem volt tanácsos az arra haladó barátokat nézni; némelyik darabból szemüveget készítettek, s ugyancsak nehéz volt az ilyen szemüvegen keresztül helyesen és igazságosan ítélni meg a dolgokat. Az ördög úgy nevetett, hogy a hasa rengett belé, csiklando[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman CE, serif]zta a pompás ötlet. A levegőben még szállingóztak a széttört tükör porszemnyi szilánkjai. No, majd mindjárt többet hallunk róla.[/FONT]


----------



## s_light (2010 Szeptember 3)

[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*MÁSODIK MESE*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]_*egy kisfiúról meg egy kislányról*_[/FONT]


[FONT=Times New Roman CE, serif]Benn, a nagyváros szívében, ahol olyan sok a ház meg az ember, szűken vannak h[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]ely dolgában, s a legtöbb embernek nincs kertje, beérik hát a cserépbe ültetett virágoskerttel. Volt a városban két szegény kisgyerek, akiknek mégis nagyobb kertjük volt egy cserépnyinél. Nem voltak testvérek, de éppen úgy szerették egymást, mintha azok le[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman CE, serif]ttek volna. Szüleik szemközt laktak egymással, egy-egy padlásszobában, ahol két szomszédház teteje majdnem összeér, s a tető alatt ereszcsatorna húzódik. A két padlásszoba ablaka a tetőre nyílt, csak az ereszt kellett átlépni, hogy az egyik ablaktól a más[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]ikig jusson az ember.[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman CE, serif]Mindkettőjük szülei földdel tömött faládát állítottak az ablakukba, abban zöldségfélét nevelgettek, még rózsát is; mindegyik ládában virágzott egy kis rózsatő, szépen cseperedett mind a kettő. A gyerekek szüleinek aztán az jutott eszébe, hogy a két faládát keresztbe fektethetik az ereszcsatorna fölött egyik ablaktól a másikig. Meg is tették, olyan volt, mintha két virágzó sövény kötné össze a két kis padlásablakot. Borsóindák csüggtek mélyre a két ládából, a két rózsatő hosszú ágai kör[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]ülfonták az ablakokat, koronájuk egymáshoz hajolt; virágokkal meg levelekkel pompázó diadalkapuhoz hasonlítottak. A faládák igen magasan voltak, a gyerekek nem mászhattak fel oda, de szüleik megengedték nekik, hogy átvihessék egymáshoz kis zsámolyukat, s a rózsafák árnyékában kedvükre játszhassanak.[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman CE, serif]Persze télen szó sem lehetett erről a mulatságról. Az ablakokat néha sűrűn belepte a jégvirág, de a gyerekek ilyenkor rézpénzt melegítettek a kályha oldalán, és a jeges üvegre nyomták. Szép kis kerek ablakot olvasztottak rajta, rátapasztották fél szemüket[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif],[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman CE, serif] s átkukucskáltak egymáshoz a kisfiú meg a kislány. A fiúcskának Kay volt a neve, a leánykának Gerda. Nyáridőben egy ugrással ott teremhettek egymásnál, télen nehezebb volt: sok-sok lépcső lefelé, aztán sok-sok lépcső felfelé. Kint pedig hideg volt, kavar[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]gott a hó.[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]- Rajzanak már a fehér méhek! - mondta a kisfiú nagyanyja.[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman CE, serif]- Királynőjük is van? - kérdezte Kay, mert tudta, hogy az igazi méheknek van.[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman CE, serif]- Hogyne volna! - felelte a nagyanyja. - Ott repül, ahol a legsűrűbben rajzanak a hópihék. Ő a legnagyobb; soha nem pihen meg a földön, felrepül újra meg újra az ólomszínű felhők közé. Téli éjeken néha átsuhan a város utcái felett, s benéz az ablakokon, olyankor festi azokat a csodálatos jégvirágokat az üvegekre.[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]- Igen, a mienkre is festett - mondta egyszerre a két gyerek, s most már látták, hogy igaz a mese.[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman CE, serif]- Ide is bejöhetne a Hókirálynő? - kérdezte a kislány.[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]- Jönne csak! - kiáltotta a kisfiú. - Ráültetném a meleg kályhára, s egyszerre elolvadna.[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]De a nagyanyja megsimogatta a haját, s új mesébe kezdett.[/FONT]


----------



## s_light (2010 Szeptember 3)

[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Este[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman CE, serif], amikor a kis Kay lefekvéshez készülődött, gondolt egyet, fölkapaszkodott az ablak előtt álló székre, és kikukucskált a befagyott üveg kerek kis ablakán; odakinn gyéren szállingóztak a hópihék, s az egyik, a legnagyobbik, odalibbent a virágláda szélére. [/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]O[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman CE, serif]tt megült aztán nőni kezdett, nőttön-nőtt, végül sudár hajadon lett belőle; finom fehér fátyolruhája pehelycsillagok millióiból volt összeszőve. Szép volt és törékeny; tündöklő fehér jég volt a teste, mégis élő, eleven; a szeme úgy sugárzott, mint az ég c[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]s[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman CE, serif]illaga, de nyugtalan és tétova volt a tekintete. Az ablak felé bólintott, és intett a kezével. A kisfiú rémülten szökkent le a székről, s akkor úgy látta, mintha egy nagy, fehér madár suhant volna el az ablak előtt.[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman CE, serif]Verőfényes, csikorgó hideg nap virradt, de aztán megjött az olvadás; elközelgett a tavasz, kisütött a nap, fű zsendült a mezőkön, fészket raktak a fecskék, az emberek kitárták az ablakokat, s a két jó pajtás megint kiült kiskertjébe ott fönn, a két padlásszoba előtt.[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Soha olyan szépen nem virult[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman CE, serif] a két rózsatő, mint ezen a nyáron; a kislány egy dalt tanult a rózsáktól, s amikor énekelte, mindig a maga rózsáira gondolt; megtanította kis pajtásának is, s attól fogva együtt énekelték:[/FONT]


[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]_Rózsa nyílik, szirma hull az ágra._[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]_kicsi Jézus, látunk nemsokára!_[/FONT]


[FONT=Times New Roman CE, serif]Fogták egymás kezét, megcsókolták a rózsató valamennyi virágát, felnéztek a sugaras égre, s úgy énekeltek a magasság felé, mintha a kicsi Jézus odafönn üldögélne. Milyen csodálatosan szép nyár volt az; milyen jólesett az üde rózsaágak alatt hűsölni, amelyekről soha le nem fogyott a virág.[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Kay és Gerda kinn ültek a csöppnyi kertjükben, és állatokat meg madarakat nézegettek egy nagy képeskönyvben. A nagy toronyban éppen elkondították az ötöt, mikor Kay felkiáltott:[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]- Jaj, milyen nyilallást érzek a szívemben! A szememet is szúrja valami. Gerda hevesen átölelte a nyakát, Kay hunyorgott, pislogott, de a kislány nem látott a szemében semmit.[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]- Azt hiszem, már nincs benne - mondta Kay. Pedig bizony benne volt. A földre zuhant varázstükör egy parányi szilánkja volt, amely - emlékszünk még rá? - kicsivé zsugorított vagy eltorzított minden szépet és jót, a rosszat és gonoszat pedig felnagyította, és kidomborította az apró hibákat mindenben és mindenkiben. A szegény kisfiúnak éppen a szívébe fúródott egy ilyen gonosz kis szilánk. Nemsokára jéggé fagyasztja a szívét. Fájdalmat már nem érzett, de a szilánk ott volt a szívében.[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman CE, serif]- Mit bőgsz? - förmedt a kislányra. - Hogy elcsúfít a sírás! Ne sírj, hát semmi bajom! Pfuj! - kiáltott fel hirtelen. - Azt a rózsát ott féreg rágta! Ez meg milyen görbén nőtt! Milyen csúnya is ez a rózsatő! Akárcsak ez a korhadt láda, amelybe ültették. - Durván belerúgott a faládába, aztán leszakította a két rózsát.[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]- Mit csinálsz, Kay? - kiáltotta ijedten a kis Gerda, s amikor Kay látta a kislány rémületét, még egy rózsát leszakított, otthagyta kedves kis pajtását, s beugrott padlásszobájuk ablakán.[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman CE, serif]Később, amikor Gerda átvitte neki a képeskönyvet, kicsúfolta; s azt mondta, hogy pólyásoknak való; ha a nagyanyja mesélt neki, minduntalan közbevágott,[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif] kötekedett vele, máskor meg utána osont, szemüveget biggyesztett az orrára, s éppen úgy tett-vett és beszélt, mint a nagyanyja. Pompásan utánozta az öregasszonyt, sokat nevettek rajta az emberek. Hamarosan az utca minden lakójának beszédét és járását után[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman CE, serif]ozni tudta. Kay felfedezte és kifigurázta minden furcsaságukat és rútságukat, s az emberek nem győzték csodálni: milyen éles szemű, eszes fiú![/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Pedig az üvegszilánk tette élessé a szemét, a szívét meg a másik üvegszilánk fagyasztotta jéggé, ezért kötekedett még a kis Gerdával is, aki pedig egész[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman CE, serif]lelkéből szerette.[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman CE, serif]Egészen új játékot eszelt ki, olyanokat, amelyekben a legfőbb szerepe az értelemnek volt. Egy téli napon, amikor heves szél kavarta a hópelyheket, egy jókora nagyítólencsét vitt ki a szabadba, és k[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]ék kabátja csücskével felfogta a pelyheket.[/FONT]


----------



## s_light (2010 Szeptember 3)

[FONT=Times New Roman CE, serif]- Nézd a nagyítón át, Gerda, milyen érdekes! - mutatott a pihékre; csakugyan: a pelyhek csodálatosan nagyok voltak, akkorák, mint egy-egy különös virág vagy tízágú csillag; gyönyörűség volt a szemnek. - Milyen mű[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]vészi a rajzuk! Mennyivel érdekesebbek, mint az igazi virágok! Tökéletesek, minden szirmuk szabályos. Kár, hogy elolvadnak.[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman CE, serif]Nemsokára vastag kesztyűben, szánkóval a hátán lépett az utcára. Gerdának a fülébe kiáltotta: - Megengedték, hogy a nagy téren szánk[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]ózzam, ahol a többi fiú! - és már ott se volt.[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman CE, serif]Azon a téren a legvakmerőbb fiúk hancúroztak; sokszor a parasztszekerek saroglyájához kötötték a szánkójukat, s jó darabon húzatták magukat. Most is éppen ezzel mulatoztak. Amikor a legvígabban voltak, egy feh[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]érre festett, nagy szán repült feléjük; bolyhos fehér prémbe burkolózott, fehér prémsapkás alak ült a bakján. A szán kétszer megkerülte a nagy teret, és Kay gyorsan hozzákötötte kis szánkóját. A fehér szán egyre gyorsabban száguldott vele, bekanyarodott a legközelebbi utcába; a szán kocsisa hátrafordult, nyájasan íntett Kaynak, s annak úgy tetszett, mintha már régóta ismerné. Valahányszor el akarta oldani kis szánkóját, marasztalóan intett neki, és Kay tovább húzatta magát; végül kiértek a város kapuján. Ot[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman CE, serif]t olyan sűrűn kavargott a hó, hogy a fiú nem látott tovább az orránál, de a szán csak röpült; Kay nagy sietve eloldotta a kötelet, de hiába, nem tudott szabadulni, mert a kis szánkó mintha odatapadt volna a nagyhoz, s úgy száguldott a nyomában, mint a szé[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]lvész. Kay segítségért kiáltott, de nem hallotta meg senki; szakadt a hó, iramlott a szán, s néha nagyokat ugrott, mintha sövényeken, árkokon kellett volna átrepülnie.[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Egyre nagyobb hópelyhek kavarogtak körülötte; akkorák voltak már, mint egy-egy fehér madá[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman CE, serif]r. Hirtelen felröppentek a szán útjából, a szán megállt, s a bakon ülő alak felemelkedett. Bundája, sapkája csupa hó volt; Kay csak most látta, hogy asszonyféle, ragyogó fehér testű, karcsú, sudár teremtés: a Hókirálynő maga.[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]- Jó darab utat megtettünk! - [/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman CE, serif]szólalt meg a Hókirálynő. - De úgy látom, fázol. Bújj bele a medvebundámba! - Maga mellé ültette Kayt a szán bakjára, beletakargatta a bundájába, s a fiú úgy érezte, mintha nyakig süppedt volna a hóba.[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman CE, serif]- Fázol még? - kérdezte tőle a Hókirálynő, és homlokon csókolta. Hideg volt a csókja, jégnél is hidegebb. Kaynak egyenesen a szívére szaladt a jeges lehelet, s még keményebbre fagyasztotta félig jéggé vált szívét. Egy pillanatra úgy érezte, hogy meghal, de aztán jóleső érzés fogta el; s nem is érezte a metsző[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif] hideget.[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman CE, serif]- A szánkóm! Ne felejtsd el a kis szánkómat! - kapott észbe, amikor magához tért. A szánkóba befogtak egy fehér hópehely madarat, s az sebesen röpült vele a nagy fehér szán nyomában. A Hókirálynő újra megcsókolta Kayt, s az akkor egyszerre elfele[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]jtette a kis Gerdát, nagyanyját, s mindent, amit otthon hagyott.[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman CE, serif]- Most már nem csókollak meg többet! - mondta a Hókirálynő. - Mert még megfagynál.[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman CE, serif]Kay felnézett rá; olyan szép volt! Mintha most nem is jégből lett volna az arca, mint akkor, amikor az ablakból beintett hozzá; tökéletes lénynek látta, s egy cseppet sem félt tőle. Eldicsekedett neki, hogy milyen jó fejszámoló, még törtekkel is tud fejben osztani, szorozni; tudja, hány négyzetmérföld az ország területe, s hány lakosa van. A Hókirálynő csak néz[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]t[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman CE, serif]e és mosolygott. Kaynak egyszerre úgy rémlett, hogy nagyon keveset tud, s fölnézett a végtelen, magas égre. A Hókirálynő akkor felkapta és vitte, röpítette a nagy, fekete felhők közé. Vihar zúgott-tombolt körülöttük, úgy zengett, mintha régi-régi dalokat [/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]é[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman CE, serif]nekelt volna. Erdők és tavak, tengerek és szárazföldek fölött repültek, mélyen alattuk orkán bömbölt, farkasok üvöltöttek, hó sziporkázott, felettük pedig nagy hangú, fekete varjak szálltak csúnya károgással. De a magasban tisztán fénylett a hold nagy tán[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]y[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman CE, serif]érja, s azt nézte Kay a hosszú, hosszú téli éjszakában, mindig csak a holdat; nappal a Hókirálynő lába előtt feküdt, és mélyen aludt.[/FONT]


----------



## s_light (2010 Szeptember 3)

[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*HARMADIK MESE*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman CE, serif]_*A varázslóasszony virágoskertjéről*_[/FONT]


[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Ugyan mi történt a kis Gerdával, amikor pajtását hiába várta vissza a [/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman CE, serif]szánkózásból? Hol lehet Kay? - senki sem tudta. A fiúk csak annyit tudtak róla mondani, hogy egy pompás fehér szánhoz kötötte kis szánkóját; befordultak a legközelebbi utcába, aztán eltűntek a város kapuján. Nem tudta senki, hová röpítette Kayt a szán, so[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]k[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman CE, serif] könnyet ejtettek érte, a kis Gerda sokáig siratta. Később híre futott, hogy Kay meghalt, belefulladt a városszélen kanyargó folyóba. Milyen hosszú és sötét téli napok voltak azok![/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Aztán meleg napsütésével egyszer csak beköszöntött a tavasz. - Kay elment és meghalt! - panaszolta el a napfénynek Gerda. [/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]- Nem hiszem el! - felelte a napfény.[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]- Elment és meghalt! - kiáltotta Gerda a fecskéknek.[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]- Nem hisszük el! - csivitelték a fecskék, s végül már a kis Gerda sem hitte el a szomorú hírt.[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]- Felhúzom az új piro[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman CE, serif]s cipőmet! - mondta egyik reggel. - Azt, amit még nem látott Kay. Aztán elmegyek a folyóhoz, és azt kérdem meg felőle.[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman CE, serif]Kora reggel volt; Gerda megcsókolta az alvó nagyanyját, felhúzta az új piros cipőjét, és nekivágott egymaga az útnak; a város kapuján át [/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]a folyóhoz ment. - Igaz-e, hogy te vetted el az én játszópajtásomat? - kiáltotta oda a víznek.[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman CE, serif]Neked ajándékozom a szép piros cipőmet, ha visszaadod.[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Úgy látta, mintha a hullámok biztatóan intenének feléje. Akkor lehúzta legféltettebb kincsét, az új piros [/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman CE, serif]cipőjét, s beledobta a folyóba, de nem tudta messzire hajítani, hát a hullámok visszasodorták a partra, mintha a folyó nem fogadná el Gerda nagy áldozatát, mert cserében úgysem tudja visszaadni Kayt. De Gerda azt gondolta, az a baj, hogy nem tudta elég me[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]s[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman CE, serif]szire dobni a piros cipőt, ezért beült egy csónakba, amely ott rengett a nádasban, kiült a szélére, s onnan hajította a vízbe.[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman CE, serif]Hanem a csónak nem volt kikötve, s a kislány első mozdulatára megindult a vízen lefelé. Amikor Gerda észrevette, ki akart szállni belőle, csakhogy a csónak már messze volt a parttól, röpült lefelé a folyón kis utasával.[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]A kis Gerda sírva fakadt ijedtében, de nem hallotta meg senki a sírását, csak a verebek, azok meg nem tudtak segíteni rajta, csak kísérték a csónakot, és vigasztalóa[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman CE, serif]n csiripelték magasból: - Itt vagyunk! Itt vagyunk! - A csónakot sebesen sodorta az ár, a kis Gerda csöndesen kuporgott a sarkában, csak harisnya volt a lábán; piros cipője ott bukdácsolt a csónak nyomában, de nem érhette utol, mert azt gyorsabban röpítet[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]ték a hullámok.[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Szép tájak vonultak el mellette mindkét parton, pompázó virágok, öreg fák, lankás domboldalak, ahol tehenek meg birkák legeltek, de embert nem látott sehol.[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]- Talán éppen Kayhoz visz a folyó - reménykedett a kis Gerda, s felderült a kedve. F[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman CE, serif]elállt a csónakban, és órák hosszat nézte a zöldellő partokat; aztán egy nagy cseresznyéskert felé közeledett a csónak, a kertben kicsi ház állt, szalmatetős, de ablakaiban különös kék meg piros üveg tündökölt, előtte pedig két fakatona őrködött, s tiszte[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]lgett a fegyverével a folyó minden utasának.[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman CE, serif]Gerda kiáltott nekik, mert eleven katonáknak gondolta őket; a fakatonák persze nem válaszoltak. A kislány hamarosan közelebb ért hozzájuk, mert a hullámok a part felé sodorták a csónakot.[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Gerda még nagyobbat kiál[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman CE, serif]tott nekik, mire egy öreg, öreg asszony sántikált elő kampósbotjára támaszkodva a házacskából. Nagy szélű kerti kalap volt a fején, telefestve szebbnél szebb virágokkal[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif].
- Szegény gyermek! - mondta szánakozva az öregasszony. - Hogy kerültél a sebes folyó s[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman CE, serif]odrába, amely ilyen messzire röpített? - Azzal belegázolt a vízbe, kampósbotjával kicsáklyázta a csónakot a partra, és kiemelte belőle a kis Gerdát.[/FONT]


----------



## s_light (2010 Szeptember 3)

[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]A kislány örült, hogy szilárd földet érzett a lába alatt, de félt is egy kicsit az ismeretlen öregasszonytól.[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman CE, serif]- Gyere hát, és mondd meg, ki vagy, és hogy vetődtél ide? - biztatta az a kislányt.[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman CE, serif]Gerda rendre elmondott mindent, az öregasszony fejcsóválva hümmögött, s amikor a kislány megkérdezte tőle, nem látta-e errefelé Kayt, azt felelte, hogy a fiú még nem ért[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif] el idáig, de elér bizonyosan, ne búsuljon érte Gerda, szedjen inkább cseresznyét a kertben, és nézze meg a virágait, mert ilyen szépeket képeskönyvben sem látni, s még meséket is tudnak a virágok, mindegyik mást. Azzal kézenfogta Gerdát, bevezette a kis házba, és becsukta az ajtót.[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman CE, serif]Ragyogtak a magas ablakok kék, piros meg sárga üvegei, csodálatos színekben szűrődött át rajtuk a napsugár; az asztalon pompás cseresznye volt egy tálban, és Gerda annyit ehetett belőle, amennyit csak akart. Míg a cseresznyét szemelgette, az öregasszony a[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]r[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman CE, serif]anyfésűvel fésülgette a kislány fénylő, hullámos haját, amely olvadt aranyként folyta körül zsenge rózsaszirom arcát.[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]- Mindig ilyen kedves kis leánykára vágyódtam! - mondta az öregasszony. - Meglátod, milyen jó lesz itt nálam! - Fésülte, fésülte Gerda haj[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman CE, serif]át, s ahogy fésülte, a kislány egyre jobban elfeledte fogadott testvérét, Kayt, mert az öregasszony értett a varázslathoz. Nem gonosz boszorkány volt, csak a maga mulatságára fűzte a varázslómesterséget: most azért, hogy a kis Gerdát megtartsa magának. Ki[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]m[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman CE, serif]ent a kertjébe, kampósbotjával suhintott egyet rózsái felé, s azok egyszeribe nyomtalanul elsüllyedtek, bármilyen pompásan virultak is még az imént. El kellett tűnniük, nehogy a kis Gerdának eszébe jusson róluk a maga rózsafája, elveszett pajtása. Az öreg[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]a[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman CE, serif]sszony attól tartott, hogy Gerda elszökik tőle, hogy megkeresse Kayt.[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman CE, serif]Aztán kivezette Gerdát virágoskertjébe. Ó, mennyi szépség volt ott, s micsoda illat áradt. Ott pompázott mind a négy évszak valamennyi virága: képeskönyvben sem látni gyönyörűbb tarkaság[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]ot. Gerda ugrált örömében, s kinn játszott a kertben, míg csak le nem nyugodott a nap a magas cseresznyefák mögött. Az öregasszony este puha ágyat vetett neki ibolyavirággal töltött piros selyempárnákkal. Gerda édesdeden aludt, s olyan szépeket álmodott, mint egy királykisasszony a lakodalma napján.[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman CE, serif]Másnap megint odakint játszhatott a napsugaras kertben a csodálatos virágok között, s így telt aztán sok-sok napja. Ismert már minden szál virágot, mégis úgy érezte, hogy egyfajta virág hiányzik a kertből, csak azt nem tudta, melyik. Egy nap kinn ült a kis ház előtt, és az öregasszony kalapjában gyönyörködött, s a kalap legszebb festett virágában, egy rózsában. A varázslónő elsüllyesztette kertje rózsáit, de a kalapjáról bizony elfelejtette eltüntetni a rózsát, [/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]nem gondolt vele. Így jár, aki feledékeny.[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]- Nicsak! - kiáltott fel a kis Gerda. - Ebben a kertben nincsenek rózsák! - Végigfutott a virágágyások között, és kereste, kereste a rózsát, de bizony nem talált egy szálat se. Leült szegényke egy ágyás szélére, és[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman CE, serif] sírva fakadt. Csakhogy a könnyei éppen oda hullottak, ahol egy rózsatő elsüllyedt, s ahogy a forró könnyek leszivárogtak a földbe, kihajtott a rózsatő, s éppoly szépen virult, mint azelőtt. Gerda átölelte az ágait, megcsókolta a virágokat, otthoni kedves[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif] rózsafájára gondolt, s eszébe jutott elveszett pajtása.[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman CE, serif]- Ó, mennyi időt elvesztegettem itt! - kiáltotta. - Hiszen Kay után indultam. Nem láttátok errefelé? - kérdezte a rózsákat. - Mit gondoltok: eltűnt vagy meghalt?[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]- Nem halt meg - felelték a rózsák. - Mi lenn jártunk a föld alatt, a halottak mind ott vannak, de a te pajtásod nem volt köztük.[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman CE, serif]- Köszönöm, kedves rózsák ! - hálálkodott a kis Gerda. Futott a többi virághoz, kelyhük fölé hajolt, és megkérdezte tőlük:[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]- Nem láttátok-e Kayt, a pajtásomat?[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]De a virágok csak nyújtózkodtak a napfényben, s álmodták a maguk meséit. Gerda sok-sok mesét meghallgatott, de Kayról nem esett szó egyik mesében sem. Hallgassuk meg azért, mit meséltek a virágok.[/FONT]


----------



## s_light (2010 Szeptember 3)

[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]- A keskeny hegyi út fölött - kezdte a folyondár - ódon lovagvá[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman CE, serif]r magaslik; sűrű örökzöld folyja be vörös kőfalait, kiugró erkélyét. Szépséges hajadon áll az erkélyen, áthajol a korláton, és az ösvényt figyeli. Nincs üdébb rózsabimbó az ágon, nincs könnyedebben szálló almaszirom, mint ő, zizegő szépséges selyemruhájáb[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]an. Nem jön, még mindig nem jön?[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]- Kayt kérdezed? - vágott közbe Gerda.[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]- Én csak a magam meséjét mondom, a mesét, amit álmodtam - felelte a folyondár.[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Hát a kis hóvirág mit mesél?[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]- Két kötélen deszka himbálózik az ágak között - a hinta. A hintán két szép [/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman CE, serif]leányka ringatózik, fehér a ruhájuk, mint a hó, kalapjukon hosszú zöld selyemszalag; bátyjuk kettőjük között áll a hintán, karjával tartja a kötelet, mert az egyik kezében pohár van, a másikban agyagpipa: szappanbuborékot fúj. Száll a hinta föl-le, szál a[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman CE, serif]buborék, színes, mint a szivárvány; az utolsó még ott imbolyog a pipán, ringatja a szellő. A hinta száll, a csepp fekete kutya meg - könnyű az is, mint a buborék - két lábra áll, úgy kéri, hadd hintázzon ő is kicsit; száll vele a hinta tovább, a kiskutya [/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]fölhemperedik, vakkant egyet mérgében; a gyerekek ingerkednek vele, és szétpattannak a szappanbuborékok . . . Szálló hinta, szétpattanó buborék - ez az én mesém.[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]- Szép mese lehet, de olyan szomorú hangon csilingelted el! És te sem beszélsz Kayról, a pajtásomról![/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Hallgassuk meg akkor, mit mesél a jácint.[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]- Volt egyszer, hol nem volt, három leánytestvér, gyönge és törékeny teremtések; az egyik mindig piros ruhában járt, a másik kékben, tiszta fehérben a harmadik. Teliholdkor kézen fogva táncoltak a csendes tó[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman CE, serif]parton. Nem tündérek voltak, hanem halandók gyermekei. Édes illat áradt a levegőben, s a lányok eltűntek az erdőben; erősödött az illat, s egyszer csak három koporsó siklott ki az erdő sűrűjéből a tóra - a három szépséges lány feküdt bennük. Szentjánosbog[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]a[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman CE, serif]rak röpködtek körülöttük, mint lebegő zöld fényű gyertyák. Alszanak a táncos lábú leányok, vagy meghaltak? A virágillat azt mondja, halottak, az estharang is halottakat sirat.[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman CE, serif]- Milyen szomorú a meséd! - búsult el Gerda. - És olyan erős az illatod, a halot[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]t lányok jutnak eszembe róla. Hát igazán meghalt a kis Kay? A rózsák lenn voltak a föld alatt, s azt mondják; nem látták odalenn.[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman CE, serif]- Csing-ling! - csengettyűztek a jácint csepp harangjai. - Mi nem Kaynak harangozunk, hiszen nem is ismerjük. Csak a mesénket [/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]mondjuk, az egyetlen mesét, amit tudunk.[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Gerda akkor a boglárkához hajolt le, amely sárgán ragyogott zöld levelei között.[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]- Úgy ragyogsz, mint egy parányi nap! - csodálta meg a kislány. - Mondd meg nekem, merre keressem kedves pajtásomat![/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]A boglárka ragyog[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman CE, serif]ó szemmel nézett fel Gerdára. Ugyan milyen mesét tud? Az ő meséje se Kayról szól.[/FONT]


----------



## s_light (2010 Szeptember 3)

[FONT=Times New Roman CE, serif]- Egy kis udvarra melegen sütött le az isten napja a tavasz első reggelén. A szomszéd ház fehér faláról lesiklottak a napsugarak a földre; a fal tövében kibontotta szirmait a tavasz első sárga virága, úgy ragyogott, mint az arany a napsütésben. Üregasszony üldögélt odakinn a széken, unokája, a szegény kis cseléd, éppen hazatért, és megcsókolta nagyanyját. Szerető csókjában érződött aranyszíve. Arany volt a szíve, arany a szav[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]a, arany a tavasz napsugara. Az én mesém csak ennyi - mondta a boglárka.[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]- Szegény öreg nagyanyó! - sóhajtott fel Gerda. - Biztosan hiányzom neki, búsul utánam, mint ahogy Kay után búsul. De nem búsul sokáig, hazamegyek hamarosan, s hazaviszem Kayt is! A vi[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman CE, serif]rágoktól ugyan nem tudok meg róla semmit, azok csak a maguk meséjét tudják, hiába faggatom őket. - Azzal fölcsippentette a szoknyáját, hogy gyorsabban tudjon futni, de a nárcisz gáncsot vetett neki, amikor át akarta ugrani. Gerda megtorpant, lehajolt a ho[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]sszú szárú sárga virághoz, és megkérdezte: - Tudsz talán valamit?[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Ugyan mit felelt neki a nárcisz?[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman CE, serif]- Látom magamat! Látom magamat! - ujjongott. - Ó, milyen édes az illatom! Fönt egy kis padlásszobában egy kis táncosnő nyújtózkodik félig pőrén; hol az egyik lábára áll, hol a másikra, lába előtt hever az egész világ. Micsoda szemfényvesztés! A teásfazékból vizet önt egy tálba, és kimossa a fűzőjét, amely egyenesen tartja a derekát. Dicséretes dolog a tisztaság! A fogason ott függ fehér ruhája, azt is maga mos[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]t[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman CE, serif]a, a háztetőn szárította. Felveszi, és sáfrányszínű kendőt kanyarít a nyakába, az még fehérebbnek mutatja a ruháját. Kinyújtja a lábát - ni, milyen magasra! Magamat látom! Magamat látom![/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]- Nem vagyok kíváncsi a mesédre! - mondta a kis Gerda. - Mondd el másnak! - Azzal továbbszaladt a kert vége felé.[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]A kiskapu zárva volt, de Gerda olyat rántott a rozsdás kilincsen, hogy letörött, a kapu kitárult, s Gerda nekivágott mezítláb a messzi világnak. Háromszor is visszanézett, de nem üldözte senki. Nagyon elfáradt, [/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman CE, serif]s leült egy nagy kőre. Amikor körülnézett, látta, hogy vége a nyárnak, késő őszre jár, csak a napfényes kertben, ahol a négy évszak valamennyi virága együtt volt, nem vette észre.[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman CE, serif]- Istenem, de sok időt elvesztegettem! - kiáltotta Gerda. - Már ősz van! De [/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]most már nem állok meg többet! - Fel is kelt nyomban, és továbbindult. Ó, hogy elfáradt, hogy megsebezte gyönge kis lábát az út! Hideg és kopár volt körülötte a táj, megsárgultak a füzek keskeny levelei, hideg köd ülte meg a fákat, száraz levelek kerengtek le a földre. Csak a kökény kínálta még gyümölcsét, de az olyan savanyú volt, hogy összehúzta az ember száját. Ó, milyen szürke, milyen szomorú a messzi világ![/FONT]


----------



## s_light (2010 Szeptember 3)

[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*NEGYEDIK MESE*[/FONT]

[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]_*a királyfiról és a királykisasszonyról*_[/FONT]

[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Gerdának megint meg kellett pihennie; ott, ahol leült, egy nagy varjú gubbasztott a havon. Egy darabig nem mozdult, csak a feje járt ide-oda, ahogy szemügyre vette a kislányt, aztán egyszer csak megszólalt: - Kár, kár! Várj, lány! - Elég rosszul ejtette a szavakat, de jó szívvel volt a kis Gerdá[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman CE, serif]hoz, megkérdezte tőle, hová-merre ilyen egyedül. Ezt a szót: egyedül, Gerda nagyon jól megértette, szíven is ütötte a szó. Elbeszélte a varjúnak rendre egész életét, s végül megkérdezte, nem látta e Kayt ezen a tájon.[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]A varjú komolyan bólintott; és rejtelmesen csak ennyit mondott: - Talán! Talán![/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]- Csakugyan? Láttad volna?! - kiáltott fel a kislány, s majdnem megfojtotta a varjút, úgy ölelte-csókolta.[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]- Várj! Várj! - intette le a varjú. - Csak lassan! Azt hiszem, Kay volt, akit erre láttam. Ha nem, akkor alighanem elfelejtett téged a királykisasszony kedvéért.[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]- Hát királykisasszonynál lakik? - ámult el Gerda.[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]- Úgy ám! - felelte a varjú. - Várj, elmondom mindjárt, de a ti nyelveteken nagyon nehezemre esik a beszéd. Értesz-e varjúnyelven?[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]- Nem, azt nem tanu[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman CE, serif]ltam. De a nagyanyám tud varjúul, még a te beszédet is tudja. De kár, hogy nem tanultam meg tőle![/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]- Kár! - bólintott a varjú. - No de nem baj, majd elmondom, ahogy tudom, embernyelven, bár biztosan sok hibát ejtek. - És elmondta, amit tudott:[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]- Ebben a birodalomban, ahová kerültél, él egy királykisasszony; igen nagyon okos teremtés, mert elolvasta a világ valamennyi újságját; olyan okos, hogy elolvasta, és nyomban el is felejtette az újságok minden sorát. A múltkor éppen a trónján üldögélt, ami bizony nem olyan kellemes dolog, mint az emberek gondolják. Ott ült, mondom, s egy dalt kezdett dúdolgatni. Így szólt valahogy: “Férjhez megyek én, miért is ne mennék!” Férjhez akart menni csakugyan, de olyan emberhez, akinek, ha beszélnek vele, mindig helyén van a ny[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman CE, serif]elve; akinek nem a rang és származása minden tudománya, mert az bizony elég unalmas dolog. Összedoboltatta hát a királykisasszony udvarhölgyeit, s amikor ezek meghallották úrnőjük szándékát, jókedvre derültek. “Derék dolog! - mondták. - A múltkor magam is[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif] ezen törtem a fejemet!”[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman CE, serif]Elhiheted minden szavamat - folytatta a varjú -, nem toldok hozzá, el sem veszek belőle. A menyasszonyom szelídített varjú, szabadon sétál a palotában, tőle tudom az egész históriát.[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Persze hogy a varjúnak a kedvese is varjú, hiszen a madaraknál is úgy van: minden zsák megleli a foltját.[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]- Attól fogva szívekkel keretezve és a királykisasszony névaláírásával ékesítve jelentek meg az újságok - folytatta a varjú -, és hírül adták, hogy minden daliás ifjú bebocsátást nyer a palotába, elbeszélgethet a királykisasszonnyal, s ha akad köztük egy, aki olyan okosan és fesztelenül társalog, mintha csak otthon volna, azt választja férjéül a királykisasszony. Elhiheted - mondta a varjú -, olyan igaz, mint hogy itt ülök. Lett a hírre nagy lótás-fut[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman CE, serif]ás, odasereglett a birodalom valamennyi ifja, de senki sem tudta megállni a helyét sem az első napon, sem a másodikon. Szaporán pergett pedig a nyelvük odakinn az utcán, de amikor beléptek a palota kapuján, és megpillantották a testőröket talpig ezüstben,[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman CE, serif]meg a lakájokat végig a lépcsőn talpig aranyban, amikor meglátták a fényárban úszó, hatalmas termeket, valamennyinek torkán akadt a szó. Hát még amikor megálltak a királykisasszony trónja előtt! Elvesztették a fejüket, s nem tudtak okosabbat, mint elismét[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]e[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman CE, serif]lni a királykisasszony utolsó szavát, pedig az arra igazán nem volt kíváncsi. A kérők mintha mákonyos álomba merültek volna odabenn, akkor eredt meg csak a nyelvük, amikor újra kinn voltak az utcán. Hosszú sor várakozott a palota előtt, a városkapunál vol[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]t a sor vége. Ott voltam én is, mert kíváncsi voltam rájuk. Megéheztek, megszomjaztak a várakozók, a palotában pedig még egy pohár langyos vizet se adtak nekik. Az okosabbak ugyan vittek magukkal vajas kenyeret, de azt nem osztották meg társaikkal, azt gond[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman CE, serif]olták magukban: “Hadd tántorogjanak csak az éhségtől, legalább nem kellenek a királykisasszonynak!”[/FONT]


----------



## s_light (2010 Szeptember 3)

[FONT=Times New Roman CE, serif]- És Kay? Mikor beszélsz már Kayról? - vágott közbe türelmetlenül a kis Gerda. - Talán ő is ott volt a várakozók között?[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]- Várj! Várj! - intette türelemre a varjú. - Mindjárt hallasz róla is. A harmadik napon egy fiatal legényke érkezett a palota elé. Se hintója, se lova, ment nagy hetykén egyenest a palotába. Ragyogott a szeme, akár a tiéd, szép hosszú haja volt, de a ruhája kopott és szegényes.[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]- Kay volt, [/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman CE, serif]csak ő lehetett! - ujjongott. Gerda. - Hát nyomára akadtam! - tapsolt örömében.[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]- Egy kis batyu volt a hátán - folytatta a varjú, de , a kislány közbevágott:[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman CE, serif]- A kis szánkója volt, azt húzta magával, amikor eltűnt.[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]- Lehet - hagyta rá a varjú. - Nem néztem[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman CE, serif] meg olyan apróra. De azt tudom a szelídített menyasszonyomtól, hogy amikor belépett a palota kapuján, és meglátta a testőröket talpig ezüstben, meg a lépcsőn a lakájokat talpig aranyban, bizony nem akadt a torkán a szó. Csak biccentett nekik, és azt mond[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]t[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman CE, serif]a: “Unalmas lehet itt a lépcsőn álldogálni! Inkább bemegyek!” Fényben úsztak a nagy termek, titkos tanácsosok és kegyelmes urak járkáltak mezítláb, és aranyedényeket hordtak körül; áhítat foghatta el, aki körülnézett idebenn. Hanem az ifjú legényke cseppe[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]t sem ijedt meg, pedig ugyancsak nyikorgott a csizmája.[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman CE, serif]- Ő volt, biztos, hogy Kay volt! - kiáltotta Gerda. - Az új csizma volt rajta, amikor elment; otthon is hallottam a nyikorgását.[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]- Bizony elég hangosan nyikorgott! - folytatta a varjú. - S belépett nag[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman CE, serif]y vidáman a királykisasszonyhoz, aki egy gyöngyszemen ült, de az akkora volt, akár a rokka kereke. Körülötte az udvarhölgyei a komornáikkal meg a komornáik komornáival, meg a főrangú lovagok az inasaikkal meg az inasaik inasaival, meg azoknak a szolgáival[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif], akik annál jobban feszítettek, minél lejjebb álltak a sorban. Az inasok inasainak szolgái csak bocskorban járnak, de pillantást se lehet vetni rájuk, olyan büszkén állnak az ajtóban.[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]- Ó de rettenetes lehet! - mondta a kis Gerda. - És mondd csak, megkapta Kay a királykisasszonyt?[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman CE, serif]- Volnék csak ember, nem varjú, bizony pályáztam volna magam is a kezére, bár nekem már gyűrűs menyasszonyom van. No de mindegy. Azt mondja a szelídített kedvesem, az ifjú legénykének éppen úgy a helyén volt a nyelve, mint nekem, amikor varjúnyelven beszé[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]l[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman CE, serif]ek. Merészen és ékesen beszélt; nem is leánykérőbe jött, csak azért, hogy megtapasztalja a királykisasszony híres okosságát, s tetszett neki, hogy őt is okosnak tartja a királykisasszony.[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]- Kay volt, nem lehetett más! - vágott közbe megint Gerda. - Mindig olyan okos volt, még törtekkel is tudott szorozni és osztani, méghozzá fejben! Ugye, elvezetsz ahhoz a palotához, kedves varjú?[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman CE, serif]- Nem olyan könnyű dolog ám az! - felelte a varjú. - Várj csak, hogy is lehetne? Majd megkérdem a szelídített menyasszonyomtól, ő majd tanácsol valami okosat. Mert azt mondhatom neked, hogy ilyen magadfajta kislány sose juthatna be egyenes úton a palotába![/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]- Én bizony bejutok! - mondta Gerda. - Hiszen ha Kay meghallja, hogy ott vagyok, kijön értem, és bevisz.[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]- Várj! Várj meg annál a kerítésnél! - mondta a varjú, azzal búcsút biccentett és elrepült.[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Öreg este volt, mire visszatért.[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]- Kár, kár! Tiszteltet a menyasszonyom - mondta, amikor letelepedett Gerda mellé -, és küldött neked egy darab kenyeret; a konyhából emelte el, mert ott van elég, te meg nagyon éhes lehetsz. A palota kapuján semmiképp se lép[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman CE, serif]hetsz be, hiszen mezítláb vagy, s utadat állnák a talpig ezüst testőrök meg a talpig arany lakájok. De ne búsulj, bejutsz azért a palotába! A menyasszonyom tud egy kis hátsó lépcsőt, amely egyenest a hálószobába vezet, s azt is tudja, hol a hálószoba kulc[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]sa.[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]El is indultak mindjárt, mentek a palota kertjébe, a nagy fasorba, ahol sárga levelek hulldogáltak. Amikor a palota utolsó ablaka is elsötétedett, a varjú egy kis hátsó ajtóhoz vezette a kis Gerdát. Az ajtó nem volt kulcsra zárva, csak betámasztva.[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Ó, h[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman CE, serif]ogy kalimpált a kislány szíve! Hogy dobogtatta a félelem meg a vágy! Úgy érezte, mintha rosszban járna, pedig csak azt akarta megtudni, Kay van-e a palotában. Ő lehet, csakis ő; Gerda olyan tisztán emlékezett Kay okos szemére, szép hosszú hajára; szinte m[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]a[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman CE, serif]ga előtt látta, ahogy mosolyog, mint otthon, amikor a rózsáik alatt üldögéltek.[/FONT]


----------



## s_light (2010 Szeptember 3)

[FONT=Times New Roman CE, serif]De megörül Kay, ha viszontlátja kis pajtását, ha megtudja, mekkora utat tett meg érte, és mennyit sírdogáltak odahaza, amikor ő eltűnt. Gerda előre örült a találkozásnak, de félt is tőle.[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman CE, serif]Elindultak felfelé a hátsó lépcsőn, ahol egy szekrényen kis lámpás pislákolt; amikor fölértek, ott állt előttük a padlón a varjú szelídített menyasszonya, kíváncsian forgatta a fejét jobbra-balra, s jól szemügyre vette Gerdát, aki illedelmesen [/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]meghajolt, ahogy nagyanyjától tanulta.[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman CE, serif]- Vőlegényem sok szépet beszélt önről, kis kisasszonyom! - kezdte választékos modorban. - Az ön életútja, hogy úgy mondjam, rendkívül megindító. Szíveskedjék tartani a lámpát, én majd előre megyek. Erre egyenesen, itt[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif] nem találkozunk senkivel.[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman CE, serif]- Mintha már jönne is valaki a hátunk mögött! - figyelt föl Gerda. Hirtelen elsuhant előtte valami, mint falra vetődő árnyék: lobogó sörényű, karcsú lábú paripák, vadászapródok, lovagló urak és dámák.[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]- Ezek csak álomképek - mondta a varjúmenyasszony. - Jönnek, és vadászatra viszik a fényes uraságok gondolatait. Nagyon jól teszik, legalább nyugodtabban megfigyelhetjük az ágyban maradt testüket. Remélem, ha majd magas méltóságra jut, nem feledkezik meg a háláról.[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]- A világért sem ! - felelte az erdei varjú.[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman CE, serif]Bejutottak az első terembe. Rózsaszínű virágos atlasz borította a falakat, itt már messze előttük vágtattak az álombeli lovasok, de olyan sebesen, hogy Gerda nem is láthatta a fényes uraságokat. A következő terem még káprázatosabb volt, álmélkodva néztek [/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]k[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman CE, serif]örül. Végre a hálóterembe értek. Ennek a mennyezete olyan volt, mint egy kristályüveg levelű pálmafa koronája; középen két liliomkehely formájú függőágy ringott tömör aranyszáron. Az egyik liliomkehely fehér volt, abban a királykisasszony feküdt, a másik [/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]piros - a kis Gerda abban akarta keresni Kayt. Félrehajtotta az egyik píros szirmot, s egy napbarnított nyakat látott a fehér vánkoson. - Igen, ez Kay! - kiáltott fel hangosan Gerda, s fölébe tartotta a lámpát. Az álomképek lovascsapata visszanyargalt a szobába, a királyfi felébredt, és Gerda felé fordult - nem, mégsem Kay volt.[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman CE, serif]Csak a nyaka emlékeztetett Kayra, de különben ő is ifjú volt és szép. Fehér liliom ágya szirmai közül kitekintett a királykisasszony is, és megkérdezte, mi történik. A kis Gerda sírva fakadt, és elmondta neki egész történetét, s azt is, amit a varjak tett[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]ek érte.[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]- Szegény gyermekem! - sajnálta meg a királyfi meg a királykisasszony, aztán megdicsérték a két varjút; azt mondták, megbocsátják, amit tettek, de azért máskor ne tegyenek ilyet. Különben majd megkapják a jutalmukat.[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]- Szóljatok: a szabadságot választjátok, vagy valami biztos állást mint udvari varjak? - kérdezte a királykisasszony. - Akkor benneteket illetne a konyha minden hulladéka.[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]A varjújegyesek illedelmesen meghajoltak, és a biztos állás mellett döntöttek, mert öregségükre gondoltak.[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]- Bizony jó lenne, ha vénségünkre is volna mit a tejbe aprítanunk! - bólogattak.[/FONT]


----------



## s_light (2010 Szeptember 3)

[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]A királyfi felkelt, s a kis Gerdát fektette a maga ágyába - többet nem tehetett érte. A kislány összekulcsolta a kezét, és hálásan gondolta: “Milyen jók az emberek meg az állatok!” - aztán behunyta a szemét, és édesen elaludt. Az álombeli alakok megint besuhantak a szobába; most nem vadászok voltak, hanem szánkóhúzó angyalok. A kis szán[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman CE, serif]kón Kay ült és integetett. De mindez csak álom volt, s amikor Gerda felébredt, hirtelen eltűnt az egész jelenés.[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman CE, serif]Gerdát másnap tetőtől talpig selyembe-bársonyba öltöztették, s azt mondták neki, maradjon a palotában, jobb dolga sehol nem lehet. De Gerda csak egy kocsit kért meg egy lovat, s egy pár kis cipőt, hogy útra kelhessen a messzi világba, megkeresni Kayt.[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman CE, serif]Megkapta a cipőt, karmantyút is kapott, szépen felöltöztették, s amikor kilépett a palotából, egy vadonatúj színarany hintó gördült a kapu elé; a királykisasszony meg a királyfi címere tündöklött rajta, mint az égi csillag; kocsis a bakján, inas a hátsó ülésén, fullajtár a kocsi előtt, s mindegyiknek aranykorona volt a fején. A királyfi meg a királykisasszony maga segítette be Gerdát a hintóba, és s[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]z[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman CE, serif]erencsés utat kívántak neki. Az erdei varjú, aki már feleségül vette szelídített menyasszonyát, elkísérte hárommérföldnyire; melléje telepedett az ülésre, mert ha háttal ült a menetiránynak, szédült; a varjúmenyecske a palotakapuban búcsúzott tőlük sebes [/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]s[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman CE, serif]zárnycsapkodással; nem kísérte el őket, mert fejfájás kínozta - alighanem túlságosan sokat evett, amióta udvari állásba jutott. Az aranyhintó édes pereccel volt kibélelve, az ülésen gyümölcs meg mézescsók halmozódott.[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]- Isten veled! Isten veled! - búcsúzot[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman CE, serif]t Gerdától a királyfi meg a királykisasszony. Gerda sírva fakadt, és vele sírt a varjú is kerek három mérföldön át; ott aztán elbúcsúzott tőle. Szívszakasztó búcsú volt. A varjú felrepült egy ágra, s fekete szárnyával addig integetett, míg csak el nem tűn[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]t[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman CE, serif] a szeme elől a hintó, amely úgy tündöklött, mint a nap.[/FONT]


----------



## s_light (2010 Szeptember 3)

[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*ÖTÖDIK MESE*[/FONT]

[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]_*a kis rablóleányról*_[/FONT]


[FONT=Times New Roman CE, serif]Sötét rengetegen hajtottak keresztül, ahol a hintó úgy világított, mint az égő fáklya. Meg is látták mindjárt az erdei haramiák, s nem volt maradásuk.[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]- Aranyból va[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman CE, serif]n a hintó! Aranyból! - kiabáltak. Előugrottak a sűrűből, elkapták a lovak zabláját, agyonütötték a fullajtárt, a kocsist meg a kisinast, és Gerdát kiráncigálták az aranyhintóból.[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman CE, serif]- Gömbölyű, takaros, látszik, hogy dióbélen hizlalták - dicsérte egy öreg haramiaasszony. Bozontos szakálla volt, és sűrű szemöldöke belelógott a szemébe. - Akár egy szép, kihizlalt bárány! Igen jóízű lesz! - Azzal kihúzta éles kését; úgy villogott a pengéje, hogy az embernek végigfutott a hátán a hideg.[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]- Juj! - visított fel a köv[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman CE, serif]etkező pillanatban; kislánya, akit a hátán hordozott, a szilaj és neveletlen kis vadóc; úgy beleharapott a fülébe, hogy öröm volt látni. - Te, te undok teremtés! - rivallt rá az anyja, s megfeledkezett Gerdáról.[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]- Legyen a játszótársam! - kiáltotta a kis rablóleány. - Adja ide a karmantyúját meg a szép ruháját, s aludjék mellettem! - Olyat harapott megint az anyjába, hogy az nagyot ugrott, és körbe forgolódott fájdalmában. Az erdei haramiák harsányan nevettek rajta:[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]- Nicsak, milyen fiatalosan táncol a kölykével![/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman CE, serif]- Hadd üljek a hintóba! - kiáltotta a kis rablóleány, s amit akart, az úgy is lett, mert nagyon makacs teremtés volt, s el is kényeztették alaposan. Bele is ült a kis Gerdával a hintóba, s árkon-bokron keresztül hajtott az erdő sötét mélye felé. A kis rab[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]l[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman CE, serif]óleány annyi idős lehetett, mint Gerda, de erősebb, vállasabb és sötétebb bőrű; a szeme fekete és szomorkás tekintetű. Hirtelen megölelte Gerdát, és azt mondta:[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]- Ne félj, nem ölnek meg addig, amíg én meg nem haragszom rád. Ugye, te királykisasszony vagy?[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]- Nem - felelte Gerda, s elmondta a rablóleánynak minden hányattatását, beszélt neki Kayról meg arról, hogy mennyire szereti.[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]A rablóleány komolyan ránézett, bólintott, és azt mondta:[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]- Akkor sem ölnek meg a haramiák, ha megharagszom rád, mert akkor magam öllek meg. - Aztán felszárogatta Gerda könnyeit, és belemélyesztette a kezét a puha és meleg karmantyúba.[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Egyszer csak megállt a hintó; egy rablóvár udvarának közepén voltak. A vár falán hatalmas repedések tátongtak, hollók és varjak röppente[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman CE, serif]k ki réseiből, s óriási vérebek vágtattak elő; akkorák, hogy széttéphettek volna egy embert. Ugatni nem ugattak, mert úgy idomították őket.[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman CE, serif]Az ódon, füstfogta teremben nagy tűz égett a kőpadló közepén, füstje felgomolygott a mennyezetre, s ott tört ki a sz[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]abadba; ahol rést talált. Egy nagy üstben leves fortyogott, s nyársakon vadnyulak meg házinyulak sültek.[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman CE, serif]- Ma éjjel velem alszol meg az állatkáimmal - mondta a rablóleány. Ettek, ittak, aztán behúzódtak, egy sarokba, ahol szalmazsákok meg szőnyegek heverte[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman CE, serif]k. Fölöttük a léceken, rudakon vagy száz galamb bóbiskolt, s a két kislány közeledtére mozgolódni kezdtek.[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman CE, serif]- Ezek az én galambjaim! - mondta a rablóleány, s elkapta a szélsőt. Megragadta a lábait, s úgy megrázta, hogy az rémülten vergődött a kezében. - Csókold meg! - kiáltotta, és Gerda arcába vágta a galambot. - Ott meg az erdei alattvalóim ülnek - mutatott egy falmélyedésre, amelyet lécekből tákolt ajtó rekesztett el. - Vadgalambok; zárva kell tartani őket, mert különben kirepülnek! Ez meg az én kedves ö[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]r[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman CE, serif]eg állatom. Bé! - és egy rénszarvast vonszolt elő az agancsánál fogva. Az állat nyakán rézabroncs csillogott, azon vastag kötél. - Ezt is rövid pórázon kell ám tartani, mert különben megszökik. Minden este megcsiklandozom éles késemmel a nyakát; attól nag[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]y[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman CE, serif]on fél. - És a falrepedésből hosszú pengéjű kést húzott elő, s végighúzta a rénszarvas nyakán. A szegény állat rémülten rúgkapált, a rablóleány jóízűt nevetett rajta, aztán a fekhelyéhez húzta Gerdát.[/FONT]


----------



## s_light (2010 Szeptember 3)

[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]- A kést is magad mellé teszed, ha lefekszel? - kérdezt[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman CE, serif]e Gerda, és félősen nézte az éles kést.[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]- Igen, mellettem van akkor is, ha alszom - felelte a rablóleány. - Sose tudni, mi történik. De mondd csak el még egyszer, mit is meséltél a pajtásodról, s mért is vetted nyakadba a világot! - És Gerda újra elmondta [/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman CE, serif]töviről hegyire a történetét; fölöttük búgtak a ketrecben a vadgalambok, a szelídek békésen aludtak. A kis rablóleány egyik kezével átkarolta Gerda nyakát, a másikban a kést szorította, s már aludt is, hallatszott nyugodt lélegzete. Hanem Gerdának nem jöt[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]t[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman CE, serif] álom a szemére, hiszen azt se tudta, mi vár rá, élet vagy halál. A lobogó tűz körül rablók üldögéltek, ittak, duhajkodtak, a haramiaasszony meg bukfenceket hányt széles jókedvében. A kis Gerda szívszorongva nézte.[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Odafönt megszólaltak a vadgalambok:[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]- Bur[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman CE, serif]-ruk, bur-ruk! Mi láttuk a kis Kayt! Fehér madár röpítette a szánkóját, ő maga meg a Hókirálynő szánján ült, alacsonyan szálltak az erdő fölött; mi a fészkünkben ültünk, a Hókirálynő ránk lehelt, s csak ketten maradtunk életben, a társaink mind odavesztek[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]. Bur-ruk, bur-ruk![/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman CE, serif]- Mit mondtatok? - nézett föl a kis Gerda. - Hová ment a Hókirálynő? Mit tudtok róla?[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]- Azt gondoljuk, a lappok földjére röpült a szánján, ott lehet a birodalma, mert ott soha el nem olvad a hó meg a jég. Kérdezd csak meg a rénszarvast![/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman CE, serif]- Igen, ott örök a hó meg a jég, és gyönyörű az élet! - sóhajtotta a pányvára kötött rénszarvas. - Szabadon szökellhet a szarvas a fehéren vakító; tágas völgyekben. A Hókirálynő ott ütötte fel a nyári sátrát, de téli palotája fenn van az Északi-sark felé,[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif] azon a szigeten, amit Spitzbergáknak hívnak.[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]- Ó, Kay, kedves kicsi Kay! - suttogta Gerda.[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]- Elhallgass, mert beléd vágom ezt a nagy kést! - intette csendre a rablóleány. Gerda reggel elmondta neki, amit a vadgalamboktól hallott, s a kis rablóleány igen komoly arcot vágott, de aztán megrázta a fejét és azt mondta:[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]- Hihetetlen! - Mégis megkérdezte a rénszarvastól: - Tudod-e, merre van a lappok földje?[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]- Ki tudhatná ezt nálam jobban? - felelte a szarvas, és felragyogott a szeme. - Ott születtem, ott nevelked[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman CE, serif]tem, ott nyargalásztam a fehér hómezőkön.[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman CE, serif]- Jól figyelj! - szólt a rablóleány Gerdához. - Látod, a férfiak mind elmentek, csak anyám maradt itt. Ő reggelenként meghúzza a nagy üveget, aztán szundít egyet, s akkor majd meglátjuk, mit tehetünk.[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Azzal kiugrott az ágyból, az anyja nyakába borult, megráncigálta a szakállát, és kedvesen köszöntötte:[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]- Szép jó reggelt, édes bakkecském![/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman CE, serif]A haramiaasszony csupa szeretetből olyan fricskát adott neki, hogy kék-zöld lett az orra.[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman CE, serif]Aztán csakugyan húzott egy jót az üvegbő[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]l az asszony, majd elszundított. A rablóleány csak ezt várta, odament a rénszarvashoz, és így szólt hozzá:[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman CE, serif]- Szívesen megcsiklandoználak még néhányszor a késemmel, mert olyankor mindig olyan mulatságosan viselkedet, de ez most már mindegy. Eloldom a kötőfékedet, és szabadon bocsátalak, hogy elvágtathass szülőföldedre, a lappok országába, s magaddal vihesd ezt a kislányt. A Hókirálynő palotájában él a legkedvesebb pajtása. Különben magad is hallhattad a históriát, elég hangosan mondta, te meg mindig hallgat[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]ózol.[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]A rénszarvas boldogan szökdelt; a rablóleány a hátára ültette a kis Gerdát, nyeregnek a kisvánkosát adta alája, s nagy gondosan hozzá is kötözte a kislányt a szarvashoz.[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]- Most már mindegy! - mondta. - Visszaadom a prémes csizmádat is, mert hideg lesz[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman CE, serif] ott északon. Hanem a karmantyúdat megtartom, mert az nagyon tetszik nekem! Nem fázol azért, ne félj! Odaadom az anyám kesztyűjét, akkora, hogy a könyöködig ér. Húzd fel no! Nicsak, akkora benne a kezed, mint az én csúfságos anyámé![/FONT]


----------



## s_light (2010 Szeptember 3)

[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]A kis Gerda sírva fakadt örömében.[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif][FONT=Times New Roman CE, serif]- Ne bőgj, azt nem szeretem! - kiáltott rá a kis rablóleány. - Most már végre vidámabb arcot vághatnál! Nesze, itt van az útra két kenyér meg egy sonka, ha megéhezel! - Fölkötötte azt is a rénszarvas hátára, aztán kitárta az ajtót, becsalogatta a nagy kutyákat, végül elvágta a szarvas kötőfékét éles késével, és rákiáltott az állatra:[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]- Vágtass! Úgy vigyázz erre a kislányra, mint a szemed világára![/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman CE, serif]Gerda odanyújtotta nagykesztyűs kezét a rablóleánynak, és elbúcsúzott tőle. A szarvas már röpült is vele árkon-bokron, sötét rengetegen át, mezőkön, mocsarakon keresztül, ahogy csak bírta a lába. Mögöttük farkasok üvöltöttek, hollók károgtak a fejük felett. “Zupp, zupp!” - hangzott odaföntről, mintha az ég hirtelen elvörösödött volna.[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]- Ó, az északi fény, a rég nem látott északi fény! - kiáltott fel a rénszarvas. - Nézd, hogy tündököl a magasban![/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]És röpült tovább, mind sebesebben, éjjel-nappal vágtatott pihenés nélkül. Mire a két kenyér meg a sonka elfogyott, megérkeztek a lappok országába.[/FONT]


----------



## s_light (2010 Szeptember 3)

[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*HATODIK MESE*[/FONT]

[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]_*a lapp asszonyról meg a finn asszonyról*_[/FONT]

[FONT=Times New Roman CE, serif]Alacsony házikó előtt állt meg a szarvas - ó, micsoda nyomorúságos tanya volt az! Födele leért egészen a földig, az ajtaja olyan alacsony volt, hogy a benne lakók csak hason csúszva járhattak ki-be. A háznép nem volt otthon, csak egy öreg lapp asszony tet[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]t[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman CE, serif]-vett a házban, egy halzsírmécs pislogó fényénél: éppen halat sütött. A rénszarvas nyomban elbeszélte neki Gerda históriáját, de még annál is előbb a magáét, mert azt sokkal fontosabbnak tartotta. Gerda úgy összefagyott a hosszú úton, hogy még a száját se[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif] tudta mozdítani.[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman CE, serif]- Ó, szegénykéim! - sopánkodott a lapp asszony. - Hosszú út áll még előttetek! Még száz mérföldet kell vágtatnotok, amíg a finnek földjére értek - ott lakik most a Hókirálynő; s minden este tűzijátékot rendez. Majd írok néhány sort erre a szárított tőkehalra, mert papírom nincs, adjátok át a finn asszonynak, az majd okosabb tanácsot tud adni, mint én.[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman CE, serif]Miközben Gerda megmelegedett, és éhét-szomját elverte, a lapp asszony megírta levelét a szárított tőkehalra, lelkére kötötte a kislánynak, hogy vigyázzon rá, aztán felkötözte megint a rénszarvas hátára, s az elvágtatott vele. Fent a magasban megint fölhangzottak a cikkanó hangok, csodálatos kék sugarú északi fény tündökölt egész éjjel előttük - végül megérkeztek a finnek földjére, s bekopogtak[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif] a finn asszony kéményén; mert ajtaja nem volt a házának.[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman CE, serif]Rekkenőhőség folt a szobában, a finn asszony félig pőrén járt-kelt odabenn. Gerdáról nyomban lerántotta a ruhát, a csizmát, a kesztyűt, hogy ne legyen olyan melege, a rénszarvasnak egy darab jeget tett a homlokára, aztán elolvasta a tőkehalra írott levelet, elolvasta másodszor, harmadszor is, s amikor már betéve tudta, a tőkehalat beledobta a bográcsba, hiszen abból még pompás leves lesz. A finn asszony nem tékozolt el semmit.[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]A rénszarvas neki is, elmondta élete történetét, aztán a kis Gerdáét. A finn asszony okosan hunyorogva hallgatta, nem szólt rá semmit.[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]- Te olyan okos vagy - bókolt neki a rénszarvas -, tudom, hogy egy cérnaszállal össze tudod kötni a világ valamennyi szelét. Ha a hajós ki tudja [/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman CE, serif]oldani az egyik csomót, akkor jó szelet kap a vitorlája, ha a másodikat kioldja, erős szél zúg el a tenger fölött, ha meg a harmadikat és a negyediket kibogozza, olyan orkán támad, hogy erdőket csavar ki tövestül. Adhatnál ennek a kislánynak olyan bűvös i[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]t[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman CE, serif]alt, hogy tizenkét ember ereje költözzék belé, és legyűrhesse a Hókirálynőt![/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman CE, serif]- Tizenkét ember ereje? Az bizony nagyot segítene rajta! - mondta a finn asszony, azzal egy deszkaállványhoz lépett, levett róla egy összegöngyölt, nagy állatbőrt, és kiterítette; különös betűk voltak rajta, s az asszony olvasni kezdte, de olyan nagy erőfeszítésébe került, hogy csak úgy csorgott a verejték a homlokáról.[/FONT]


----------



## s_light (2010 Szeptember 3)

[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]A rénszarvas tovább kérlelte, a kis Gerda meg olyan könyörögve függesztette rá könnyes szemét, hogy a finn asszony megint hunyorogni kezdett, és a rénszarvast félrehívta a sarokba. Friss jeget tett a fejére, s közben odasúgta neki:[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman CE, serif]- Az a Kay nevű fiú csakugyan a Hókirálynő palotájában van, s ott nagyon jól érzi magát, azt hiszi, nincs is különb hely a világon. De ennek az az üvegszilánk az oka; ami a szívébe fúródott, meg az a másik csepp üvegdarab, amely a szemébe esett. Amíg azokat ki nem veszik onnan, addig nem válhat igazi emberré, s a Hókirálynőnek mindig hatalma lesz rajta.[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]- Nem adhatnál a kis Gerdának olyan i[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman CE, serif]talt, hogy ő meg a Hókirálynőnél legyen erősebb? - kérdezte a szarvas.[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]
- Nagyobb hatalmat, mint amekkora ennek a kislánynak van, nem adhatok; nem látod, milyen nagy ez? Egy szál maga, mezítláb vágott neki a messzi világnak, és emberek, állatok állanak a sz[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman CE, serif]olgálatába. Tőlünk nem kaphat hatalmat, az ő hatalma a jó szíve, ártatlan lelke. Ha magától nem jut be a Hókirálynő palotájába, és nem tudja kivenni az üvegszilánkot Kay szívéből és szeméből, akkor mi sem tudunk segíteni rajta. Két mérfölddel arrább már a[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman CE, serif]Hókirálynő kertje kezdődik - vidd oda a kislányt, s tedd le a hóra, a vörös bogyójú, nagy bokor tövébe, de aztán ne szaporítsd a szót a cimboráiddal, hanem siess vissza hozzám.[/FONT] [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]A finn asszony felültette Gerdát a rénszarvas hátára, s az nyargalt vele, ahogy[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman CE, serif] csak győzte.[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman CE, serif]- Otthagytam a prémes csizmámat! Otthagytam a kesztyűmet! - kiáltotta vágtatás közben Gerda. A jeges hideg nyomban figyelmeztette rá. De a rénszarvas nem mert megállni, röpült tovább, míg csak a vörös bogyójú, nagy bokorhoz nem ért. Ott letette a kislányt, megcsókolta, fényes, nagy könnyeket hullatott, s már iramlott is visszafelé. A kis Gerda meg ott állt a bokor tövében mezítláb, kesztyű nélkül a finnek rémítően hideg földjén.[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Futásnak eredt, szaladt, ahogy a lába bírta; egyszer csak nagy se[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman CE, serif]reg hópehely közelgett szembe vele. Nem az égből hullottak - az ég tiszta volt, és tündöklött az északi fénytől -, a földön vonultak seregestül; s minél közelebb értek, annál jobban nőttek. Gerdának azok a nagy és csodálatos rajzú hópehely-virágok jutotta[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]k[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman CE, serif] eszébe, amiket Kay mutatott neki a nagyítóüvegen keresztül. Ezek a hópelyhek a valóságban is nagyok voltak, nagyok és félelmetesek, mert elevenek: a Hókirálynő előőrse közeledett a kis Gerda felé. Különös alakú lények voltak, az egyik csúnya, nagy sünhöz[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman CE, serif]hasonlított, a másik összefonódott kígyók gomolyagának látszott, borzas szőrű, kövér medvebocsnak a harmadik. De ragyogó fehér egytől egyik valamennyi, hiszen eleven hópelyhek voltak.[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman CE, serif]De most nézzünk Kay után: mi történt közben ővele? Neki persze eszébe se jutott a kis Gerda, azt meg még úgy se gondolta, hogy hajdani pajtása ott kinn áll a palota előtt.[/FONT]


----------



## s_light (2010 Szeptember 3)

[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*HETEDIK MESE*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman CE, serif]_*arról, hogy mi történt a Hókirálynő palotájában, és mi történt később*_[/FONT]


[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]A palota falai magasan kavargó hóörvények voltak, kapui meg ablakai me[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman CE, serif]tsző szelek. Száznál is több terme volt a palotának, kisebbek-nagyobbak aszerint, hogy hogyan kavargott a hó. A legnagyobbik terem több mérföld hosszú volt; valamennyit tündöklő északi fény világította be. Hatalmas termek voltak, üresek, jéghidegek és feh[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]é[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman CE, serif]ren szikrázók. Nem rendeztek itt soha mulatságot, még egy szűkebb körű medvebált sem, ahol a hóvihar fütyülte volna a talpalávalót, s a jegesmedvék két lábra állva ropták volna a táncot, finom és illedelmes mozdulatokkal; társasjátékot se játszottak itt s[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]o[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman CE, serif]ha, pofácskájukat és mancsukat összeütögetve; ezüstróka-kisasszonyok sem pletykálgattak el délutáni kávé mellett - hidegek és néptelenek voltak a Hókirálynő tágas termei. Az északi fény tüzei olyan szabályosan gyúltak fel és lobbantak ki, hogy könnyen ki [/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]l[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman CE, serif]ehetett számítani, mikor tündöklik a legmagasabban, s mikor a legalacsonyabban. Az egyik végeláthatatlan terem közepén befagyott tó csillámlott. Jégtükre ezer darabra repedt szét, de olyan egyforma darabokra, hogy valóságos műremek volt a tó. Ennek a tóna[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]k[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman CE, serif] a kellős közepén trónolt a Hókirálynő, ha otthon volt - azt mondta, hogy az Értelem tükrének közepén ül, s ez a leghívebb tükör a világon.[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman CE, serif]A kis Kay már kék, majdnem fekete volt a hidegtől, de nem vette észre, hogy fázik, mert a Hókirálynő csókjától elmúlt a borzongása; a szíve már különben is jégcsappá változott. Lapos, éles jégdarabokat rakosgatott egymásra meg egymás mellé, valami formát akart adni nekik, mint amikor mi apró falemezekből alakokat próbálunk kirakni, amit kínai játéknak neveznek. Kay műv[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]é[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman CE, serif]szi mintákat, alakokat rakosgatott ki jégből; tökéletes remekek voltak. Az értelem jeges játéka volt ez, az ő szemében nagyszerű és roppant fontos időtöltés - a szemébe hullott üvegszilánk miatt látta annak. A mintákból egy írott szót próbált formálni, de[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman CE, serif]sohasem sikerült neki azt a szót kirakni, amit szeretett volna “Örökkévalóság.” Pedig a Hókirálynő azt mondta neki: “Ha azt a szót ki tudod rakni, újra a magad ura leszel, s én neked ajándékozom az egész világot, még egy pár új korcsolyát is ráadásul.” Ez[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]zel az egy szóval kínlódott hát Kay, de nem tudta kirakni.[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman CE, serif]- Én most meleg országokba repülök - mondta egy napon a Hókirálynő. - Elszállok, és lenézek a nagy, fekete fazekakba! - A tűzhányókra gondolt, az Etnára meg a Vezúvra, ahogy az emberek nevezik őket. - Megfehérítem egy kicsit az oldalukat! Ez a dolgom, meg jót is tesz a citromnak, szőlőnek. - Azzal nagy suhogva elrepült, Kay meg ott maradt magára a sok mérföldes, kihalt teremben, merőn nézte a jégdarabjait, és olyan erősen gondolkozott, hogy majd öss[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]zeroppant a feje. Mozdulatlanul ült, néma csendben, aki látta, azt hitte volna, hogy megfagyott.[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman CE, serif]Akkor lépett be a kis Gerda a palota nagy kapuján. Metsző szelek vették körül, de Gerda elmondta az esti imádságát, s egyszerre elnyugodtak a szelek, mintha aludni készülnének. A kis Gerda belépett a fehéren tündöklő, nagy, kihalt terembe, s végre meglátta kedves pajtását. Megismerte mindjárt, a nyakába borult és megölelte:[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]- Kay! Édes, kedves Kay! Végre megtaláltalak![/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Kay nem mozdult, csak ült hidegen és mereven, Gerda meg zokogni kezdett nagy fájdalmában, forró könnyei Kay mellére hulltak, leszaladtak a szívért, felolvasztották a jeget, s kimosták onnan a gonosz tükörszilánkot. Kay, mintha álomból ocsúdott volna, Gerdára nézett, s a kislány akkor elénekelte azt a régi dalt[/FONT]


[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]_Rózsa nyílik, szirma hull az ágra,_[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]_kicsi Jézus, látunk nemsokára!_[/FONT]


----------



## s_light (2010 Szeptember 3)

[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Kaynak végre megeredt a könnye, úgy záporozott, hogy elúszott vele a másik kis tükörszilánk; most ismerte csak meg Gerdát, és ujjongva kiáltotta:[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]- Gerdám, édes kicsi Gerda! Ho[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman CE, serif]l voltál ilyen sokáig? És én hová kerültem? - körülnézett és megborzongott. - Milyen dermesztő hideg van itt! S milyen üres és kihalt minden! - És forrón átölelte Gerdát, aki sírt meg nevetett boldogságában. Ó, milyen öröm volt ez! Még a jégdarabkák is tá[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]n[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman CE, serif]cra kerekedtek jókedvükben, s amikor elfáradtak és megpihentek, éppen azt a szót formálták ki, amelyről a Hókirálynő azt mondta, hogy ha Kay ki tudja rakni, megszűnik a hatalma fölötte, neki ajándékozza az egész világot[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif] s még egy új korcsolyát is ráadásul.[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman CE, serif]Gerda megcsókolta Kay arcát, s az egyszerre kivirult, megcsókolta a szemét, s abból tiszta fény sugárzott; csókot lehelt kezére, lábára, s a fiú tagjait erő töltötte el. Hazajöhetett most már a Hókirálynő, nem tartottak tőle. Készen volt már Kay szabadságlevele, ott állt kirakva fényes jégbetűkkel.[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman CE, serif]Kézen fogták egymást, és kifelé indultak a Hókirálynő roppant palotájából. Nagyanyóról beszélgettek meg az ereszcsatorna fölött viruló rózsatövekről, s amerre elhaladtak, elültek a szelek, kisütött a nap. A vörös bogyós, nagy bokor tövében ott várta őket a rénszarvas, mellette a duzzadó tőgyű fiatal rénszarvastehén. Megitatta a két pajtást meleg tejjel, s megcsókolta őket. A két szarvas aztán a hátára kapta Kayt meg Gerdát, s először a finn asszonyhoz vágtatott [/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]v[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman CE, serif]elük. Jól felmelegedtek nála, a finn asszony útba igazította őket, merre van hazafelé. Aztán folytatták az utat, betértek a lapp asszonyhoz is, aki új ruhákat varrt nekik, és megjavítgatta Kay szánkóját. Innen mindannyian együtt indultak tovább, szánkójuk[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman CE, serif]mellett ügetett a két rénszarvas; egészen hazájuk határáig kísérték a gyerekeket. Ott már kipattantak az első rügyek. Kay meg Gerda hálásan búcsúztak el a két szarvastól meg a lapp asszonytól. - Isten veletek! - kiáltották. Megszólaltak a tavasz első mada[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]r[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman CE, serif]ai, kizöldültek az erdők, s a fák közül gyönyörű paripa vágtatott elő. Gerda mindjárt ráismert: az aranyhintót húzta valamikor. Fiatal lány ült a lovon, fején égőpiros sapka, az övében pisztolyok - a kis rablóleány volt, aki megunta az otthonölést, és ész[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]a[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman CE, serif]k felé vette útját, amíg rá nem un arra a vidékre is. Aztán majd más földre vándorol. Nyomban megismerte Gerdát, Gerda is őt - nagyon megörültek egymásnak.[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]- Szép legény vagy, mondhatom, hogy így elcsavarogtál! - kiáltott Kayra a kis rablóleány. - Ugyan, megérdemled-e, hogy a világ végére is utánad menjenek?[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]De Gerda megsimogatta a rablóleány arcát, s azt tudakolta, hogy él-e a királyfi meg a királykisasszony.[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]- Messze járnak azok, idegen országba utaztak! - felelte a rablóleány. - Hát a varjak?[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]- A varjúférj meghalt - felelte a lány. - A szelídített varjúmenyecske megözvegyült, s gyásza jeléül egy kis fekete fonalat kötött a lábára. Folyton siránkozik, gyötrelem hallgatni a sok fecsegését. De mondd el most te, hogy értél oda, s hogy akadtál rá.[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Gerda meg Kay egymás szavába vágva mondták el történetüket.[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman CE, serif]- Sok beszédnek sok az alja! - kiáltott a kis rablóleány, aztán kezet rázott mind a kettőjükkel, és megígérte nekik, hogy ha egyszer elvetődik a városukba, meglátogatja őket. Aztán elnyargalt a messzi világba. Gerda meg Kay kézen fogva továbbindultak; zöldellő, virágzó tavaszi tájakon vitt át az útjuk, messze előttük harangok zengtek-bongtak, s ők ráismertek városuk magas tornyaira - igen, az ő nagy városuk volt, ott laktak valamikor. Be is fordultak hamarosa[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]n[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman CE, serif] a házuk kapuján nagyanyó ajtójához, fel a lépcsőn, be a szobába, ahol mindent a régi helyén találtak. Az óra a régi nótát mondta: “tik-tak”, ugyanúgy forogtak körbe a mutatói, de velük mégis nagy változás történt: amikor átlépték a küszöböt, észrevették,[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman CE, serif]hogy felnőttek lettek. A nyitott ablakon behajoltak az eresz alatt a virágzó rózsaágak, ott álltak a kis.székeik, rá is ült ki-ki a magáéra, s megfogták egymás kezét. A Hókirálynő palotájának jeges és kopár pompáját úgy elfelejtették, mint egy lidérces álm[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]o[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman CE, serif]t. Nagyanyó ott ült az áldott verőfényben, és néhány sort olvasott a bibliából: “Bizony mondom néktek, ha csak olyanokká nem lesztek, mint ezek a kisdedek, nem juttok be a mennyeknek országába!”[/FONT]


----------



## s_light (2010 Szeptember 3)

*Vége*

[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Kay és Gerda egymás szemébe néztek, s fülükbe csendült az a régi ének:[/FONT]


[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]_Rózsa nyílik, szirma hull az ágra,_[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]_kicsi Jézus, látunk nemsokára!_[/FONT]


[FONT=Times New Roman CE, serif]Ott ültek egymás mellett, felnőttek s mégis gyermekek, gyermekek a szívük mélyén. Nyár volt, verőfényes, gyönyörű nyár.[/FONT]


----------



## son5 (2010 Szeptember 3)

hozzászólok én is...


----------



## lkoltai (2010 Szeptember 3)

köszönöm!


----------



## Zita2 (2010 Szeptember 3)

Köszönöm.


----------



## piros55 (2010 Szeptember 3)

*Sziasztok !*


----------



## Gabcuska (2010 Szeptember 3)

Szép napot mindenkinek


----------



## Gabcuska (2010 Szeptember 3)

Nem szeretném ha úgy tűnne, hogy....


----------



## Gabcuska (2010 Szeptember 3)

csak a letöltések miatt


----------



## Gabcuska (2010 Szeptember 3)

regisztráltam,


----------



## erika0101 (2010 Szeptember 3)

köszi


----------



## erika0101 (2010 Szeptember 3)

hali


----------



## erika0101 (2010 Szeptember 3)

szió


----------



## erika0101 (2010 Szeptember 3)

szióka


----------



## erika0101 (2010 Szeptember 3)

Szeretek hímezni


----------



## napcsi (2010 Szeptember 3)

*Kössz*



pityu0718 írta:


> *Magyar slágerek kottái vol.6*


Imádom ezeket a dalokat.


----------



## erika0101 (2010 Szeptember 3)

sziasztok


----------



## erika0101 (2010 Szeptember 3)

csá


----------



## Gabcuska (2010 Szeptember 3)

de vannak olyan


----------



## erika0101 (2010 Szeptember 3)




----------



## Gabcuska (2010 Szeptember 3)

könyvek, amiket


----------



## erika0101 (2010 Szeptember 3)

)


----------



## Gabcuska (2010 Szeptember 3)

csak innen


----------



## erika0101 (2010 Szeptember 3)

jó


----------



## Gabcuska (2010 Szeptember 3)

lehet letölteni


----------



## erika0101 (2010 Szeptember 3)

tizedik


----------



## erika0101 (2010 Szeptember 3)

szia


----------



## erika0101 (2010 Szeptember 3)

tizenkettőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőő


----------



## erika0101 (2010 Szeptember 3)

kiskacsa


----------



## erika0101 (2010 Szeptember 3)

baba


----------



## erika0101 (2010 Szeptember 3)

pillangó


----------



## erika0101 (2010 Szeptember 3)

tizenhét


----------



## erika0101 (2010 Szeptember 3)

tizennyolc


----------



## erika0101 (2010 Szeptember 3)

bébi


----------



## erika0101 (2010 Szeptember 3)

hideg van


----------



## erika0101 (2010 Szeptember 3)




----------



## erika0101 (2010 Szeptember 3)

pasi


----------



## erika0101 (2010 Szeptember 3)

akarok letölteni mintát!!!!!!!!!


----------



## csuta (2010 Szeptember 3)

nagyon jó köszönöm


----------



## csuta (2010 Szeptember 3)

ami jó


----------



## csuta (2010 Szeptember 3)

3


----------



## csuta (2010 Szeptember 3)

4


----------



## csuta (2010 Szeptember 3)

5


----------



## csuta (2010 Szeptember 3)

6


----------



## csuta (2010 Szeptember 3)

7


----------



## csuta (2010 Szeptember 3)

8


----------



## csuta (2010 Szeptember 3)

9


----------



## csuta (2010 Szeptember 3)

10


----------



## csuta (2010 Szeptember 3)

11


----------



## csuta (2010 Szeptember 3)

12


----------



## csuta (2010 Szeptember 3)

13


----------



## csuta (2010 Szeptember 3)

14


----------



## csuta (2010 Szeptember 3)

15


----------



## csuta (2010 Szeptember 3)

16


----------



## csuta (2010 Szeptember 3)

17


----------



## csuta (2010 Szeptember 3)

18


----------



## csuta (2010 Szeptember 3)

19


----------



## csuta (2010 Szeptember 3)

20


----------



## katicsilla (2010 Szeptember 3)

Sziasztok!


----------



## katicsilla (2010 Szeptember 3)

Néha elég egy napsugár.


----------



## katicsilla (2010 Szeptember 3)

Egy kedves szó.


----------



## katicsilla (2010 Szeptember 3)

Egy köszönés.


----------



## katicsilla (2010 Szeptember 3)

Egy mosoly.


----------



## katicsilla (2010 Szeptember 3)

Ilyen kevé dolog elég ahhoz, hogy ...


----------



## katicsilla (2010 Szeptember 3)

..., hogy boldoggá tegyük azt, ...


----------



## katicsilla (2010 Szeptember 3)

..., akit szeretünk, kedvelünk.


----------



## katicsilla (2010 Szeptember 3)

Aki udvariasságot vet, barátságot arat.


----------



## katicsilla (2010 Szeptember 3)

Aki kedvességet ad, szeretet kap cserébe.


----------



## katicsilla (2010 Szeptember 3)

A boldogsághoz két út vezet.


----------



## katicsilla (2010 Szeptember 3)

Vagy csökkentjük a vágyainkat, vagy növeljük lehetőségeinket.


----------



## katicsilla (2010 Szeptember 3)

Ha bölcs vagy, mindkettőt megteszed.


----------



## katicsilla (2010 Szeptember 3)

Néha az életben, te találsz egy különleges barátot.


----------



## katicsilla (2010 Szeptember 3)

Valaki, aki megváltoztatja az életedet azáltal, hogy csak része annak.


----------



## katicsilla (2010 Szeptember 3)

Valaki, aki megnevettet addig, amíg nem tudod abbahagyni.


----------



## katicsilla (2010 Szeptember 3)

Valaki, aki meggyõz téged, hogy valóban van egy bezárt ajtó, ami csak arra vár, hogy kinyisd.


----------



## katicsilla (2010 Szeptember 3)

Ez az örök barátság.


----------



## katicsilla (2010 Szeptember 3)

Elgondolkodtató idézetek...


----------



## katicsilla (2010 Szeptember 3)

Üdvözlök Mindenkit!


----------



## mickey-7 (2010 Szeptember 3)

első bejelentkezés


----------



## mickey-7 (2010 Szeptember 3)

ez már a második?


----------



## mickey-7 (2010 Szeptember 3)

lehet hogy a harmadik??


----------



## mickey-7 (2010 Szeptember 3)

vagy talán a negyedik?


----------



## mickey-7 (2010 Szeptember 3)

de az ötödiknél biztos nem lehet több


----------



## mickey-7 (2010 Szeptember 3)

maximum a 6-ik


----------



## mickey-7 (2010 Szeptember 3)

de legfeljebb a hetedik


----------



## mickey-7 (2010 Szeptember 3)

nyolc még biztos nem volt!!!!!!!!!!!:-(


----------



## mickey-7 (2010 Szeptember 3)

hol van még a kilencedik? :shock:


----------



## mickey-7 (2010 Szeptember 3)

a tizedik csak holnap lesz meg


----------



## mickey-7 (2010 Szeptember 3)

vagy lehet hogy még ma eljutok a 11-hez?


----------



## mickey-7 (2010 Szeptember 3)

nem tudom mert a 12. az már sok


----------



## mickey-7 (2010 Szeptember 3)

ez a 14. az előzőt kihagytam mert babonás vagyok


----------



## mickey-7 (2010 Szeptember 3)

phüha ez nem nehéz csak köpik az ujjam


----------



## mickey-7 (2010 Szeptember 3)

miért nem szóltam már sokkal korábban hozzá?


----------



## mickey-7 (2010 Szeptember 3)

Nem tudom de most igyekszem bepótolni


----------



## mickey-7 (2010 Szeptember 3)

kiss Canadahun


----------



## mickey-7 (2010 Szeptember 3)

És 21. hozzászólásként minden feltöltőt és minden letöltőt üdvözölök :656:


----------



## Detti79 (2010 Szeptember 3)

Kedves Forumozók!
Jani Bernadett vagyok, új itt a Canadahun-on.


----------



## Detti79 (2010 Szeptember 3)

minél hamarabb szeretném összegyűjteni a 20 hozzászólást,


----------



## Detti79 (2010 Szeptember 3)

hogy letölthessek.


----------



## Laci1992 (2010 Szeptember 3)

*Segítségkérés!*

Sziasztok! Számot szeretnék letölteni az oldalról,de nem tehetem meg,míg meg nincs a 20 hozzászólás! Segítségeteket előre is köszönöm,mindenkinek minden jót,sziasztok!


----------



## murrey (2010 Szeptember 3)

Félelmetes mennyi embernek van szüksége erre az oldalra. Persze nem véletlenül akar ide mindenki min 20 hsztXD


----------



## murrey (2010 Szeptember 3)

AMúgy igazából nem nagyon tudom, hogy mit is mondhatnék.


----------



## murrey (2010 Szeptember 3)

Idézgetni nincs kedvem, jó dalszövegekre én is várok. Tényleg, ha valaki tud, dobhatna nekem privátban valami jó kis angol dalszöveget. Nem bántok senkit, ha az a dalszöveg épp rockXD


----------



## murrey (2010 Szeptember 3)

Eredetileg a 10. hsznél akartam ellőni, de mivel addigra úgyis rájönne mindenki így előtte lövöm le a poént: XD mániás vagyokXD


----------



## murrey (2010 Szeptember 3)

Jah amúgy jelenleg épp szívsebészt játszom. Mármint szíveket ápolok. Nyugi nem vágok ki egyet semXD Bár olykor kellene. Meg lenne kiét.


----------



## murrey (2010 Szeptember 3)

Asszem ez a 10. CsúcsXD


----------



## murrey (2010 Szeptember 3)

A fenn maradó pár hszben elmesélhetném az életem. Kár, hogy akkor nem lenne elég a 20XD


----------



## murrey (2010 Szeptember 3)

De legalább ha belegondolok lesz itt nekem jó helyem is. Sok itt az olyan aki arra bukik mint én.


----------



## murrey (2010 Szeptember 3)

Pl az adminnal beszélhetnék, hogy esetleg összeüljünk egy kis oldal adminisztrátori beszélgetésre. Persze én már weboldalt képviselnék, de értitek no.XD


----------



## murrey (2010 Szeptember 3)

Vagy itt az a sok telefon mániás. Velük is el tudnék diskurálni.


----------



## murrey (2010 Szeptember 3)

Esetleg a zene mániások. Részemről imádom a rockot.


----------



## murrey (2010 Szeptember 3)

Ajaj... nagyon beljöttem elértem a flood időt.XD Durva vagyok nagyon. Mennyi van rá adva? 1 perc? Fél?


----------



## murrey (2010 Szeptember 3)

Asszem fél, mert kicsit több mint annyi idő kellett ehhez a hszhez.


----------



## murrey (2010 Szeptember 3)

Volt már veletek úgy, hogy bárhogy és bárhányszor próbálkoztatok, nem sikerült leírni egy szót? Nah velem pont nem ez történt.XD


----------



## murrey (2010 Szeptember 3)

Nah már nem kell sok hülyeség. Aztán indulok fórum túrára.


----------



## murrey (2010 Szeptember 3)

Jah amúgy itt éppen tombol a forróság. Najó... őszi napsütésXD


----------



## makutyi (2010 Szeptember 3)

Hello!Fogalmam sincs hogy megy itt minden.Egy kisgyerek logikájával gondolkozom, magyarul szájba kell rágni nekem mindent.Ez már az "öregkoromra" is ráfogható, de hátha ez is számit)))Köszönöm Üdv Makutyi.


----------



## murrey (2010 Szeptember 3)

És most pont 21.ikre ment el a nap... és most pont mennem kellXD. Kössz a fórum értelmi szerzőjének. Sokat segített. Csókk.


----------



## makutyi (2010 Szeptember 3)

Ja csak Ugy :))Tudjátok mi a MAKUTYI?Olyan véletlenül kimondott hülyeség, amit soha máskor nem mondd ki az ember máskor))
Egy családi beszélgetést idézek:
- két személyes paplan kellene.....
- van olyan?..-
- az amerikai filmekben lehet olyat látni....
- meliyk filmet vegyük meg akkor, hogy nekünk is legyen olyan takarónk???????

Hát ez a makutyi...azt ne mondjátok hogy nem aranyos))
És köszönöm


----------



## V.Fiona (2010 Szeptember 3)

1.hsz


----------



## V.Fiona (2010 Szeptember 3)

2.hsz


----------



## V.Fiona (2010 Szeptember 3)

3.hsz


----------



## V.Fiona (2010 Szeptember 3)

4.hsz


----------



## V.Fiona (2010 Szeptember 3)

5.hsz


----------



## V.Fiona (2010 Szeptember 3)

6.hsz


----------



## V.Fiona (2010 Szeptember 3)

7.hsz


----------



## V.Fiona (2010 Szeptember 3)

8.hsz


----------



## V.Fiona (2010 Szeptember 3)

9.hsz


----------



## V.Fiona (2010 Szeptember 3)

10.hsz


----------



## V.Fiona (2010 Szeptember 3)

11 hsz


----------



## V.Fiona (2010 Szeptember 3)

12.hsz


----------



## V.Fiona (2010 Szeptember 3)

13.hsz


----------



## V.Fiona (2010 Szeptember 3)

*14.hsz*


----------



## V.Fiona (2010 Szeptember 3)

15.hsz


----------



## V.Fiona (2010 Szeptember 3)

16.hsz


----------



## V.Fiona (2010 Szeptember 3)

17.hsz


----------



## V.Fiona (2010 Szeptember 3)

18.hsz


----------



## V.Fiona (2010 Szeptember 3)

Hipp-hipp hurrá!


----------



## andibandi2 (2010 Szeptember 3)

8 hello, es koszonet erte


----------



## andibandi2 (2010 Szeptember 3)

9 mar megint en potyogok, csak azert, hogy


----------



## andibandi2 (2010 Szeptember 3)

10 meglegyen a


----------



## andibandi2 (2010 Szeptember 3)

20 uzenetem, mert


----------



## andibandi2 (2010 Szeptember 3)

van egy tunderi kislanyom, akinek


----------



## meka (2010 Szeptember 3)

ezt itt szabad?


----------



## andibandi2 (2010 Szeptember 3)

itt keresek szep regi meseket, ugyanis


----------



## andibandi2 (2010 Szeptember 3)

ez a hely ebbol a szempontbol egy


----------



## andibandi2 (2010 Szeptember 3)

aranybanyanak tunik, de


----------



## andibandi2 (2010 Szeptember 3)

maid idovel meglatjuk, mert meg egyenlore


----------



## andibandi2 (2010 Szeptember 3)

nem tudtam semmit sem megnyitni, illetve megnezni


----------



## meka (2010 Szeptember 3)

érdekes!


----------



## andibandi2 (2010 Szeptember 3)

szoval remelem sikerul ,


----------



## meka (2010 Szeptember 3)

??


----------



## andibandi2 (2010 Szeptember 3)

amen, ugylegyen


----------



## andibandi2 (2010 Szeptember 3)

hipp hipp hurra hipp hipp hurra hipp hipp hurra


----------



## meka (2010 Szeptember 3)

hmmm


----------



## andibandi2 (2010 Szeptember 3)

meglett a limit , ugyhogy koszi


----------



## meka (2010 Szeptember 3)

??


----------



## meka (2010 Szeptember 3)

boccss


----------



## meka (2010 Szeptember 3)

kondi


----------



## meka (2010 Szeptember 3)

montain bike


----------



## meka (2010 Szeptember 3)

siklóernyő


----------



## meka (2010 Szeptember 3)

klettersteig


----------



## meka (2010 Szeptember 3)

zene


----------



## meka (2010 Szeptember 3)

netezés


----------



## meka (2010 Szeptember 3)

ezotéria


----------



## meka (2010 Szeptember 3)

drift


----------



## meka (2010 Szeptember 3)

motocross


----------



## meka (2010 Szeptember 3)

filmek


----------



## meka (2010 Szeptember 3)

könyvek


----------



## meka (2010 Szeptember 3)

mozi, mozi, mozi


----------



## meka (2010 Szeptember 3)

és minden más ami érdekes


----------



## meka (2010 Szeptember 3)

de a foci nem!


----------



## agocska (2010 Szeptember 3)

Ez


----------



## agocska (2010 Szeptember 3)

aztán


----------



## atibaba (2010 Szeptember 3)

sziasztok


----------



## agocska (2010 Szeptember 3)

a


----------



## agocska (2010 Szeptember 3)

tutiság.


----------



## kriszti.kalmar78 (2010 Szeptember 3)

Sziasztok!
Nem értem minek kell ez a 20 hozzászólás 

1.


----------



## agocska (2010 Szeptember 3)

8


----------



## atibaba (2010 Szeptember 3)

kerestem egy filmet


----------



## kriszti.kalmar78 (2010 Szeptember 3)

2.


----------



## agocska (2010 Szeptember 3)

9


----------



## kriszti.kalmar78 (2010 Szeptember 3)

3.


----------



## atibaba (2010 Szeptember 3)

meg is találtam


----------



## agocska (2010 Szeptember 3)

10


----------



## atibaba (2010 Szeptember 3)

de sajna halottak a linkek


----------



## atibaba (2010 Szeptember 3)

így kereshetek tovább


----------



## agocska (2010 Szeptember 3)

11


----------



## dj1996 (2010 Szeptember 3)

*1121*

szia


----------



## atibaba (2010 Szeptember 3)

1


----------



## dj1996 (2010 Szeptember 3)

csa


----------



## atibaba (2010 Szeptember 3)

2 hogy repül az idő


----------



## dj1996 (2010 Szeptember 3)

1


----------



## dj1996 (2010 Szeptember 3)

11


----------



## agocska (2010 Szeptember 3)

12


----------



## dj1996 (2010 Szeptember 3)

a


----------



## dj1996 (2010 Szeptember 3)

abcde


----------



## atibaba (2010 Szeptember 3)

3


----------



## dj1996 (2010 Szeptember 3)

6


----------



## dj1996 (2010 Szeptember 3)

7


----------



## dj1996 (2010 Szeptember 3)

8


----------



## dj1996 (2010 Szeptember 3)

10


----------



## atibaba (2010 Szeptember 3)

4


----------



## dj1996 (2010 Szeptember 3)

11


----------



## dj1996 (2010 Szeptember 3)

12


----------



## dj1996 (2010 Szeptember 3)

13


----------



## dj1996 (2010 Szeptember 3)

14


----------



## dj1996 (2010 Szeptember 3)

15


----------



## czoborb (2010 Szeptember 3)

1


----------



## domady (2010 Szeptember 3)

*jelen*

udv mindenki


----------



## dj1996 (2010 Szeptember 3)

16


----------



## atibaba (2010 Szeptember 3)

8


----------



## atibaba (2010 Szeptember 3)

2456246256


----------



## dj1996 (2010 Szeptember 3)

17


----------



## dj1996 (2010 Szeptember 3)

18


----------



## szenszely (2010 Szeptember 3)

Japán mondásokat küldök, remélem tetszik valakinek.


----------



## atibaba (2010 Szeptember 3)

134512345252


----------



## szenszely (2010 Szeptember 3)

Ami jön, fogadjátok. Ami megy engedjétek.


----------



## dj1996 (2010 Szeptember 3)

19


----------



## patkoló (2010 Szeptember 3)

Ez jó


----------



## szenszely (2010 Szeptember 3)

Aki a megértés birtokába jut, nevetni fog, én nem hullat könnyeket.


----------



## atibaba (2010 Szeptember 3)

45345363635


----------



## dj1996 (2010 Szeptember 3)

20


----------



## szenszely (2010 Szeptember 3)

A férfi addig vadászik a nőre, mígnem a nő elejti.


----------



## atibaba (2010 Szeptember 3)

3245623456346346


----------



## szenszely (2010 Szeptember 3)

A lehullott virág hátrahagyja illatát.


----------



## szenszely (2010 Szeptember 3)

A gyerekek a szegény ember kincsei.


----------



## szenszely (2010 Szeptember 3)

A világítótorony lábánál sötét van.


----------



## szenszely (2010 Szeptember 3)

Csak a felét hidd el annak, amit hallasz.


----------



## atibaba (2010 Szeptember 3)

4563456346363635


----------



## szenszely (2010 Szeptember 3)

Nem hordhatsz egyszerre két pár papucsot.


----------



## szenszely (2010 Szeptember 3)

Örülj, ha esik az eső, mert ha nem örülsz, akkor is esik.


----------



## szenszely (2010 Szeptember 3)

Ha nem próbálod meg a lehetetlent, akkor a lehetségest sem fogod elérni


----------



## szenszely (2010 Szeptember 3)

Az edény az étel kimonója.


----------



## szenszely (2010 Szeptember 3)

Látogasd a múltat, hogy megismerd a jövőd.


----------



## szenszely (2010 Szeptember 3)

A figyelmetlenség a legnagyobb ellenség.


----------



## szenszely (2010 Szeptember 3)

A nagy tehetségek későn érnek.


----------



## szenszely (2010 Szeptember 3)

Tíz ember, tíz szín.


----------



## szenszely (2010 Szeptember 3)

A szem a szív tükre.


----------



## szenszely (2010 Szeptember 3)

Az emberi lét, szélben libegő gyertyaláng.


----------



## atibaba (2010 Szeptember 3)

7545647543743


----------



## szenszely (2010 Szeptember 3)

A büszkeség a jól cselekvésre ösztönöz.


----------



## szenszely (2010 Szeptember 3)

Egyetlen jó szó három téli hónapot fel tud melegíteni.


----------



## rizsike (2010 Szeptember 3)

Sziasztok!

Most regisztráltam és nagyon örülök, hogy rátaláltam erre a fórumra, mert nagyon tetszenek a filigrán képek.


----------



## szenszely (2010 Szeptember 3)

Az új gyékényen is van piszok.


----------



## atibaba (2010 Szeptember 3)

342356265262


----------



## rizsike (2010 Szeptember 3)

csak akkor tudom letölteni a képeket, ha 20 hozzászólásom volt?


----------



## atibaba (2010 Szeptember 3)

75475475437347


----------



## atibaba (2010 Szeptember 3)

2345652646


----------



## atibaba (2010 Szeptember 3)

252523454325


----------



## atibaba (2010 Szeptember 3)

37473767346746745


----------



## atibaba (2010 Szeptember 3)

345634563654356354643


----------



## atibaba (2010 Szeptember 3)

865486548654865486


----------



## ZeneKlippStudio (2010 Szeptember 3)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


 




Nekemkéne 20 hozzá szólás!


----------



## ZeneKlippStudio (2010 Szeptember 3)

sziaztok!


----------



## ZeneKlippStudio (2010 Szeptember 3)

mia a helyzet???


----------



## ZeneKlippStudio (2010 Szeptember 3)

hogy vagytok?


----------



## ZeneKlippStudio (2010 Szeptember 3)

ezt azért csinálom mert kéne a 20 hozzá szólás!


----------



## ZeneKlippStudio (2010 Szeptember 3)

ezt azért csinálom mert kéne a 20 hozzá szólás!
ezt azért csinálom mert kéne a 20 hozzá szólás!
ezt azért csinálom mert kéne a 20 hozzá szólás!
ezt azért csinálom mert kéne a 20 hozzá szólás!
ezt azért csinálom mert kéne a 20 hozzá szólás!
ezt azért csinálom mert kéne a 20 hozzá szólás!
ezt azért csinálom mert kéne a 20 hozzá szólás!
ezt azért csinálom mert kéne a 20 hozzá szólás!
ezt azért csinálom mert kéne a 20 hozzá szólás!
ezt azért csinálom mert kéne a 20 hozzá szólás!
ezt azért csinálom mert kéne a 20 hozzá szólás!
ezt azért csinálom mert kéne a 20 hozzá szólás!
ezt azért csinálom mert kéne a 20 hozzá szólás!


----------



## ZeneKlippStudio (2010 Szeptember 3)

ezt azért csinálom mert kéne a 20 hozzá szólás!
ezt azért csinálom mert kéne a 20 hozzá szólás!
ezt azért csinálom mert kéne a 20 hozzá szólás!
ezt azért csinálom mert kéne a 20 hozzá szólás!
ezt azért csinálom mert kéne a 20 hozzá szólás!
ezt azért csinálom mert kéne a 20 hozzá szólás!
ezt azért csinálom mert kéne a 20 hozzá szólás!
ezt azért csinálom mert kéne a 20 hozzá szólás!
ezt azért csinálom mert kéne a 20 hozzá szólás!
ezt azért csinálom mert kéne a 20 hozzá szólás!
ezt azért csinálom mert kéne a 20 hozzá szólás!
ezt azért csinálom mert kéne a 20 hozzá szólás!
ezt azért csinálom mert kéne a 20 hozzá szólás!
ezt azért csinálom mert kéne a 20 hozzá szólás!
ezt azért csinálom mert kéne a 20 hozzá szólás!
ezt azért csinálom mert kéne a 20 hozzá szólás!
ezt azért csinálom mert kéne a 20 hozzá szólás!
ezt azért csinálom mert kéne a 20 hozzá szólás!
ezt azért csinálom mert kéne a 20 hozzá szólás!
ezt azért csinálom mert kéne a 20 hozzá szólás!
ezt azért csinálom mert kéne a 20 hozzá szólás!
ezt azért csinálom mert kéne a 20 hozzá szólás!
ezt azért csinálom mert kéne a 20 hozzá szólás!
ezt azért csinálom mert kéne a 20 hozzá szólás!
ezt azért csinálom mert kéne a 20 hozzá szólás!
ezt azért csinálom mert kéne a 20 hozzá szólás!
ezt azért csinálom mert kéne a 20 hozzá szólás!
ezt azért csinálom mert kéne a 20 hozzá szólás!
ezt azért csinálom mert kéne a 20 hozzá szólás!
ezt azért csinálom mert kéne a 20 hozzá szólás!
ezt azért csinálom mert kéne a 20 hozzá szólás!


----------



## ZeneKlippStudio (2010 Szeptember 3)

kopvhbuv9pgjfvpbgjprhgjfg


----------



## ZeneKlippStudio (2010 Szeptember 3)

dfgdghfdghd 8


----------



## ZeneKlippStudio (2010 Szeptember 3)

gfg esdtgdsv 9c


----------



## ZeneKlippStudio (2010 Szeptember 3)

jg hdfh dfh gvf h10


----------



## ZeneKlippStudio (2010 Szeptember 3)

11


----------



## ZeneKlippStudio (2010 Szeptember 3)

12


----------



## ZeneKlippStudio (2010 Szeptember 3)

13


----------



## ZeneKlippStudio (2010 Szeptember 3)

hr trd gr wtg14


----------



## ZeneKlippStudio (2010 Szeptember 3)

15 zgdf grr hzdfgherfdgbbbbbbbbbdfg


----------



## ZeneKlippStudio (2010 Szeptember 3)

r tsed tgsd tgfesdf16


----------



## mi legyen (2010 Szeptember 3)

Sziasztok!
Mozaikok érdekelnek.
Gyuri


----------



## mi legyen (2010 Szeptember 3)

*kérdés*

Szia
Régi mozaik gyűjtő vagyok. Nemrég találtam meg otthon az újságokat, bekötésen gondolkodom, bár félek, hogy a kopottabakat nem lehet megmenteni így. Kérdésem tudod-e, hogy az 1973 évad illetve az akkori teljes történet mikor fog könyvben mejelenni?
Gyuri


----------



## mi legyen (2010 Szeptember 3)

*szia*



Mosomaci írta:


> Németországban ellenben abban hihettek, hogy ez a jövő, ugyanis a már említett Abrafax magazinon kívül még egy film is készült ezekkel a figurákkal, "Die Abrafaxe - Unter schwarzer Flagge" címmel, amivel az amerikai piacra is próbáltak betörni (sikertelenül).
> Még nem említettem, de érdemes megfigyelni, hogy mind az Abrafax magazin, mind a lányos Mosaik csillogó villogó borítóval bír. Szerintem itt is érezhető, hogy nem a tartalom, hanem a blikkfangos külső számít.
> Tehát érdeklődés okán ezt is megjelentették Andrásék, így már teljes lett a választék:
> - Havi Mozaik
> ...


 

Szia 
még csak ismerkedem az írási lehetőségekkel.
Neked szerettem volna címezni az előző kérdésemet.
Gyuri


----------



## simsi01 (2010 Szeptember 3)

sziasztok


----------



## simsi01 (2010 Szeptember 3)

utálok hozzászólni


----------



## simsi01 (2010 Szeptember 3)

csak


----------



## simsi01 (2010 Szeptember 3)

egy


----------



## simsi01 (2010 Szeptember 3)

képet


----------



## simsi01 (2010 Szeptember 3)

szeretnék


----------



## simsi01 (2010 Szeptember 3)

megnézni


----------



## simsi01 (2010 Szeptember 3)

mert


----------



## simsi01 (2010 Szeptember 3)

nagyon


----------



## simsi01 (2010 Szeptember 3)

érdekel


----------



## simsi01 (2010 Szeptember 3)

de


----------



## simsi01 (2010 Szeptember 3)

a


----------



## simsi01 (2010 Szeptember 3)

20


----------



## simsi01 (2010 Szeptember 3)

másodperc


----------



## simsi01 (2010 Szeptember 3)

is


----------



## simsi01 (2010 Szeptember 3)

rabolja


----------



## simsi01 (2010 Szeptember 3)

az


----------



## simsi01 (2010 Szeptember 3)

időmet


----------



## fodorcsobi73 (2010 Szeptember 3)

mi a francnak ez a 20 üzi?


----------



## fodorcsobi73 (2010 Szeptember 3)

nem értem a lényeget


----------



## fodorcsobi73 (2010 Szeptember 3)

hát


----------



## fodorcsobi73 (2010 Szeptember 3)

nekem


----------



## fodorcsobi73 (2010 Szeptember 3)

nekem is


----------



## fodorcsobi73 (2010 Szeptember 3)

minden


----------



## fodorcsobi73 (2010 Szeptember 3)

perc


----------



## fodorcsobi73 (2010 Szeptember 3)

számit


----------



## fodorcsobi73 (2010 Szeptember 3)

amugy


----------



## fodorcsobi73 (2010 Szeptember 3)

engem


----------



## fodorcsobi73 (2010 Szeptember 3)

a


----------



## fodorcsobi73 (2010 Szeptember 3)

zene


----------



## fodorcsobi73 (2010 Szeptember 3)

érdekel


----------



## fodorcsobi73 (2010 Szeptember 3)

na


----------



## fodorcsobi73 (2010 Szeptember 3)

meg


----------



## fodorcsobi73 (2010 Szeptember 3)

a képregények


----------



## fodorcsobi73 (2010 Szeptember 3)

meg a


----------



## fodorcsobi73 (2010 Szeptember 3)

haverok


----------



## fodorcsobi73 (2010 Szeptember 3)

a buli


----------



## fodorcsobi73 (2010 Szeptember 3)

és a fanta


----------



## fodorcsobi73 (2010 Szeptember 3)

na mi van skacok


----------



## fodorcsobi73 (2010 Szeptember 3)

most


----------



## atomia (2010 Szeptember 4)

egy


----------



## atomia (2010 Szeptember 4)

kettő


----------



## atomia (2010 Szeptember 4)

három


----------



## atomia (2010 Szeptember 4)

négy


----------



## atomia (2010 Szeptember 4)

öt


----------



## atomia (2010 Szeptember 4)

hat


----------



## atomia (2010 Szeptember 4)

hét


----------



## atomia (2010 Szeptember 4)

nyolc


----------



## atomia (2010 Szeptember 4)

kilenc


----------



## atomia (2010 Szeptember 4)

tíz


----------



## atomia (2010 Szeptember 4)

tizenegy


----------



## atomia (2010 Szeptember 4)

tizenkettő


----------



## atomia (2010 Szeptember 4)

tizenhárom


----------



## atomia (2010 Szeptember 4)

tizennégy


----------



## atomia (2010 Szeptember 4)

tizenöt


----------



## atomia (2010 Szeptember 4)

tizenhat


----------



## atomia (2010 Szeptember 4)

tizenhét


----------



## atomia (2010 Szeptember 4)

tizennyolc


----------



## atomia (2010 Szeptember 4)

tizenkilenc


----------



## atomia (2010 Szeptember 4)

húsz


----------



## atomia (2010 Szeptember 4)

hát nekem még mindig nem megy


----------



## atomia (2010 Szeptember 4)

Talán log off - -log on ?


----------



## miamazsola (2010 Szeptember 4)

üdv


----------



## miamazsola (2010 Szeptember 4)

örülök


----------



## miamazsola (2010 Szeptember 4)

hogy


----------



## miamazsola (2010 Szeptember 4)

itt


----------



## miamazsola (2010 Szeptember 4)

lehetek


----------



## miamazsola (2010 Szeptember 4)




----------



## miamazsola (2010 Szeptember 4)

csak


----------



## miamazsola (2010 Szeptember 4)

hogy valami


----------



## miamazsola (2010 Szeptember 4)

hasznosat


----------



## miamazsola (2010 Szeptember 4)

is


----------



## miamazsola (2010 Szeptember 4)

hozzak


----------



## miamazsola (2010 Szeptember 4)

a közösség


----------



## miamazsola (2010 Szeptember 4)

életébe


----------



## miamazsola (2010 Szeptember 4)

íme


----------



## miamazsola (2010 Szeptember 4)

egy


----------



## miamazsola (2010 Szeptember 4)

remek


----------



## miamazsola (2010 Szeptember 4)

oldal


----------



## miamazsola (2010 Szeptember 4)

kizárólag


----------



## miamazsola (2010 Szeptember 4)

ínyenceknek


----------



## miamazsola (2010 Szeptember 4)

enjoy


----------



## miamazsola (2010 Szeptember 4)

http://www.nosalty.hu/


----------



## miamazsola (2010 Szeptember 4)

nézzétek meg


----------



## miamazsola (2010 Szeptember 4)

érdemes


----------



## Aki565 (2010 Szeptember 4)

....


----------



## MetatronHUN (2010 Szeptember 4)

hello


----------



## MetatronHUN (2010 Szeptember 4)

mindenki


----------



## lovászandika (2010 Szeptember 4)

*kosz*

kosz


----------



## MetatronHUN (2010 Szeptember 4)

hozzászólás


----------



## lovászandika (2010 Szeptember 4)

kosz2


----------



## MetatronHUN (2010 Szeptember 4)

gyűjtés


----------



## MetatronHUN (2010 Szeptember 4)

xD látom te is gyüjtögetsz


----------



## lovászandika (2010 Szeptember 4)

kosz3


----------



## MetatronHUN (2010 Szeptember 4)

xDXD


----------



## MetatronHUN (2010 Szeptember 4)

[email protected]_/"


----------



## MetatronHUN (2010 Szeptember 4)

"\[email protected]_


----------



## MetatronHUN (2010 Szeptember 4)

már van 9 üzenet xD


----------



## lovászandika (2010 Szeptember 4)

*kosz5*

jaja
le akartam szedni egy konyvet, de ugylatszik ha nem irok be 2o felesleges dolgot mar olvasni se hagyjak az embert...


----------



## MetatronHUN (2010 Szeptember 4)

már 10 xDXDXD


----------



## MetatronHUN (2010 Szeptember 4)

nekem meg rejtő hangoskönyv kellene és csak itt találtam


----------



## lovászandika (2010 Szeptember 4)

6


----------



## lovászandika (2010 Szeptember 4)

7


----------



## lovászandika (2010 Szeptember 4)

8


----------



## MetatronHUN (2010 Szeptember 4)

[email protected]_/" 
[email protected]_/"
[email protected]_/"
[email protected]_/"


----------



## lovászandika (2010 Szeptember 4)

9
es te mit szeretnel leszedni?


----------



## MetatronHUN (2010 Szeptember 4)

asszem ez már verseny xD


----------



## lovászandika (2010 Szeptember 4)

10

en az idoutazo feleseget


----------



## MetatronHUN (2010 Szeptember 4)

Rejtő jenő hangoskönyvet
Rejtő jenő hangoskönyvet

Rejtő jenő hangoskönyvet

Rejtő jenő hangoskönyvet


----------



## lovászandika (2010 Szeptember 4)

nemer, en kesobb kezdtem.. =))


----------



## lovászandika (2010 Szeptember 4)

oh azis jo lehet


----------



## MetatronHUN (2010 Szeptember 4)

mindet, mert arra alszok el


----------



## lovászandika (2010 Szeptember 4)

nah mar nekem is 13 , yeeeeeeeeee =)


----------



## lovászandika (2010 Szeptember 4)

-2ben vagyok mar csak


----------



## lovászandika (2010 Szeptember 4)

tizenot


----------



## MetatronHUN (2010 Szeptember 4)

meg tetszik az egész téma, h mikor játszódik meg ilyesmi


----------



## lovászandika (2010 Szeptember 4)

tizenhat
en kozben youtubozok azert vagyok ilyen bena


----------



## MetatronHUN (2010 Szeptember 4)

hé én meg leálltam xD


----------



## lovászandika (2010 Szeptember 4)

tizenhet


----------



## MetatronHUN (2010 Szeptember 4)

nem komolyan mondtam h verseny 
meg miért lennél béna?


----------



## lovászandika (2010 Szeptember 4)

wow beertelek =))


----------



## lovászandika (2010 Szeptember 4)

akkor nem bena, csak lassu 
nembaj, en szeretek versenyezni =)


----------



## MetatronHUN (2010 Szeptember 4)

[email protected]_/"


----------



## lovászandika (2010 Szeptember 4)

es huuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuusz

kosz h szorakoztattal kozben =)


----------



## MetatronHUN (2010 Szeptember 4)

[email protected]_/"....


----------



## lovászandika (2010 Szeptember 4)

nyertem =)


----------



## MetatronHUN (2010 Szeptember 4)

nincs mit
nem gondoltam h lesz még itt valaki 
3 óra van xD


----------



## lovászandika (2010 Szeptember 4)

hopsz tulszaladtam
nah megprobalom leszedni a konyvet


----------



## MetatronHUN (2010 Szeptember 4)

én nem akartam nyerni T.T xD


----------



## MetatronHUN (2010 Szeptember 4)

hát én mire leszedem pff nagyon sok van belőle


----------



## MetatronHUN (2010 Szeptember 4)

és nem jó :'(


----------



## lovászandika (2010 Szeptember 4)

feneegye, nem engedi igy sem ... =((


----------



## lovászandika (2010 Szeptember 4)

neked se tolti?
nekem ugyanaz a hibauzi jon be
hola panaszkonyv?!!! =)


----------



## lovászandika (2010 Szeptember 4)

rem csak aza baja h meg nem sikerult erzekelnie h megvan a 2o beszolasunk, mert lassu a program de parperc mulva mukodni fog


----------



## MetatronHUN (2010 Szeptember 4)

nem tudom de a fiókom már több mint 2 napos (mert az is kell h legyen)


----------



## MetatronHUN (2010 Szeptember 4)

már legalább egy éves ha nem több
viszont ha 2 napnak kell eltelnie miután meglett a 20 üzenet akk mostanában nem lesz töltögetés


----------



## lovászandika (2010 Szeptember 4)

hat akkor nekem sem, kar =(


----------



## lovászandika (2010 Szeptember 4)

az elobb hozzaszoltam vmit es erre eltunt..


----------



## lovászandika (2010 Szeptember 4)

ja megse =)
nah en asszem mentem aludni
joejt es sok sikert 2nap mulva =P


----------



## MetatronHUN (2010 Szeptember 4)

utánaolvastam, írták kell várni 2 napot 
ja és jóéjt :3


----------



## hubamarcsi (2010 Szeptember 4)

Vagy pedig Joshua?


----------



## hubamarcsi (2010 Szeptember 4)

Ez egy elég furcsa oldal ezzel a 20 hozzászólásos követelménnyel...


----------



## hubamarcsi (2010 Szeptember 4)

Ez bizony így van....


----------



## hubamarcsi (2010 Szeptember 4)

Ezek nagyon jó viccek


----------



## KOPPÁLM (2010 Szeptember 4)

*köszönöm*

 Pedagógus vagyok és örömmel fedeztem fel, mennyi új ötletet találhatok nálatok.Gratulálok...


----------



## hubamarcsi (2010 Szeptember 4)

Ez valóban így van.


----------



## KOPPÁLM (2010 Szeptember 4)

Csak túl kell élned a mát és boldog lesz holnapod...-javasolta egy barátom és belátom,igaza volt


----------



## KOPPÁLM (2010 Szeptember 4)

Szívesen megosztom másokkal én is az ötleteimet...


----------



## KOPPÁLM (2010 Szeptember 4)

Tőletek sokat lehet tanulni


----------



## KOPPÁLM (2010 Szeptember 4)

dethjihkk


----------



## KOPPÁLM (2010 Szeptember 4)

bocs ,de sietek...hajt a kíváncsiság


----------



## KOPPÁLM (2010 Szeptember 4)

dfghhjhjj


----------



## KOPPÁLM (2010 Szeptember 4)

lassan 12 éve csak I.és II.osztályokat tanítok


----------



## KOPPÁLM (2010 Szeptember 4)

dfgh


----------



## KOPPÁLM (2010 Szeptember 4)

dfgh,.,


----------



## KOPPÁLM (2010 Szeptember 4)

Jó reggelt,tartalmas napot


----------



## KOPPÁLM (2010 Szeptember 4)

fhk,


----------



## KOPPÁLM (2010 Szeptember 4)

gfdsjk


----------



## KOPPÁLM (2010 Szeptember 4)

A nagyobbik fiam elsőbe készül


----------



## KOPPÁLM (2010 Szeptember 4)

Szülőként és tanítóként is érdekelnek a témák


----------



## KOPPÁLM (2010 Szeptember 4)

hsdkfltnbgvmb


----------



## KOPPÁLM (2010 Szeptember 4)

jskgitmnb


----------



## KOPPÁLM (2010 Szeptember 4)

jfzrhfjsi


----------



## KOPPÁLM (2010 Szeptember 4)

jfkhutjdfl


----------



## KOPPÁLM (2010 Szeptember 4)

elnézést,a belépés után tartalmasabb hozzászólásokat írok majd


----------



## Verner (2010 Szeptember 4)

jo


----------



## Verner (2010 Szeptember 4)

hello mindenki!


----------



## Verner (2010 Szeptember 4)

fhy


----------



## Verner (2010 Szeptember 4)

ygygy


----------



## Verner (2010 Szeptember 4)

ytuti


----------



## Verner (2010 Szeptember 4)

uiyhio


----------



## Verner (2010 Szeptember 4)

kjhkjhk


----------



## Verner (2010 Szeptember 4)

ihioli


----------



## Verner (2010 Szeptember 4)

bjkbjk


----------



## Verner (2010 Szeptember 4)

;,;;k


----------



## Verner (2010 Szeptember 4)

mnb,hu


----------



## Verner (2010 Szeptember 4)

fghdfh


----------



## Verner (2010 Szeptember 4)

sdass


----------



## Verner (2010 Szeptember 4)

uyh


----------



## Verner (2010 Szeptember 4)

kpkp'k


----------



## Verner (2010 Szeptember 4)

jbnnk


----------



## Verner (2010 Szeptember 4)

ygtuyj


----------



## Verner (2010 Szeptember 4)

cxfgb


----------



## Verner (2010 Szeptember 4)

bjbj


----------



## Verner (2010 Szeptember 4)

hello mindenki!


----------



## Verner (2010 Szeptember 4)

hello mindenkinek!


----------



## kbela221 (2010 Szeptember 4)

sajnálom,


----------



## kbela221 (2010 Szeptember 4)

de


----------



## kbela221 (2010 Szeptember 4)

még


----------



## kbela221 (2010 Szeptember 4)

mindig


----------



## kbela221 (2010 Szeptember 4)

kell


----------



## kbela221 (2010 Szeptember 4)

a sok


----------



## executer (2010 Szeptember 4)

*re*

persze..a nők is egyformák csak a csomagolás más


----------



## kbela221 (2010 Szeptember 4)

hozzászólásom


----------



## kbela221 (2010 Szeptember 4)

igaz, nincs sok értelme


----------



## kbela221 (2010 Szeptember 4)

de ha ez kell, akkor


----------



## kbela221 (2010 Szeptember 4)

akkkor ez lesz...


----------



## executer (2010 Szeptember 4)

haha


----------



## executer (2010 Szeptember 4)

egyértelmű


----------



## executer (2010 Szeptember 4)

Ferenc vagy József


----------



## executer (2010 Szeptember 4)

a legjobb kor


----------



## kbela221 (2010 Szeptember 4)

és már meg is van a 20as


----------



## executer (2010 Szeptember 4)

az nem én vagyok


----------



## executer (2010 Szeptember 4)

:d


----------



## Angus67 (2010 Szeptember 4)

Üdv!


----------



## executer (2010 Szeptember 4)




----------



## Angus67 (2010 Szeptember 4)

Mindenkinek!


----------



## executer (2010 Szeptember 4)




----------



## executer (2010 Szeptember 4)




----------



## executer (2010 Szeptember 4)




----------



## lorddenes (2010 Szeptember 4)

Sziasztok ! Baráti üdv mindenkinek.


----------



## Angus67 (2010 Szeptember 4)

For those about to rock we salute you!


----------



## Angus67 (2010 Szeptember 4)

Ahogy a nickemből is látszik AC/DC rajongó vagyok


----------



## Angus67 (2010 Szeptember 4)

Eddig 5-ször láttam őket élőben!


----------



## Angus67 (2010 Szeptember 4)

1991 Budapest


----------



## Angus67 (2010 Szeptember 4)

2000 Bécs


----------



## Angus67 (2010 Szeptember 4)

2001 Prága


----------



## Angus67 (2010 Szeptember 4)

2010 Budapest
London (Wembley)


----------



## Angus67 (2010 Szeptember 4)

A Wembley-ben 106 ezren voltunk, hatalmas buli, igazi rock ünnep volt! Annyi jókedvű, mosolygó embert együtt még nem láttam...


----------



## Angus67 (2010 Szeptember 4)

Aki fikázza a rockereket, annak nagy tanulság lett volna, 106 ezer ember, semmi balhé, még igazán részeg embert sem láttam, pedig folyt a sör bőven


----------



## Angus67 (2010 Szeptember 4)

Életem egyik legnagyobb élménye volt...


----------



## Angus67 (2010 Szeptember 4)

Most októberben Ozzy-ra megyek!


----------



## Angus67 (2010 Szeptember 4)

De nem csak a rock érdekel, szeretem a szépirodalmat és nagyon érdekel a hadtörténelem, a számítástechnika, a kriminalisztika...


----------



## Angus67 (2010 Szeptember 4)

Meg még egy csomó minden pl. a sörözés


----------



## Angus67 (2010 Szeptember 4)

Meg a csajok (remélem a feleségem nem ismer rám itt)...


----------



## Angus67 (2010 Szeptember 4)

Na megyek lassan a kisfiamnak cipőt venni őszre.


----------



## Angus67 (2010 Szeptember 4)

Az ikerlányaimnak már megvettük


----------



## cicmic1979 (2010 Szeptember 4)

Helló mindenkinek!


----------



## cicmic1979 (2010 Szeptember 4)

trght


----------



## cicmic1979 (2010 Szeptember 4)

trtr


----------



## cicmic1979 (2010 Szeptember 4)

sx


----------



## cicmic1979 (2010 Szeptember 4)

ggggggggggggggg


----------



## cicmic1979 (2010 Szeptember 4)

dddddddddddddd


----------



## cicmic1979 (2010 Szeptember 4)

ew


----------



## cicmic1979 (2010 Szeptember 4)

gfgghhgh


----------



## cicmic1979 (2010 Szeptember 4)

htt


----------



## cicmic1979 (2010 Szeptember 4)

tgghtgg


----------



## cicmic1979 (2010 Szeptember 4)

bbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbb


----------



## cicmic1979 (2010 Szeptember 4)

wwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## cicmic1979 (2010 Szeptember 4)

ggg


----------



## cicmic1979 (2010 Szeptember 4)

thzgtfh


----------



## Dzsalava (2010 Szeptember 4)

*Sokaid*

SZolj hozá


----------



## cicmic1979 (2010 Szeptember 4)

dfd


----------



## cicmic1979 (2010 Szeptember 4)

oké


----------



## cicmic1979 (2010 Szeptember 4)

folyamatosan azt teszem


----------



## cicmic1979 (2010 Szeptember 4)

senki se érti


----------



## mapali (2010 Szeptember 4)

Mindenki legyen boldog.


----------



## cicmic1979 (2010 Szeptember 4)




----------



## cicmic1979 (2010 Szeptember 4)

Fő az optimizmus


----------



## cicmic1979 (2010 Szeptember 4)




----------



## cicmic1979 (2010 Szeptember 4)

rfd


----------



## asdfristo (2010 Szeptember 4)

All life is a manifestation of the spirit, the manifestation of love.


----------



## asdfristo (2010 Szeptember 4)

All the principles of heaven and earth are living inside you. Life itself is truth, and this will never change. Everything in heaven and earth breathes. Breath is the thread that ties creation together.


----------



## asdfristo (2010 Szeptember 4)

Always keep your mind as bright and clear as the vast sky, the great ocean, and the highest peak, empty of all thoughts. Always keep your body filled with light and heat. Fill yourself with the power of wisdom and enlightenment.


----------



## asdfristo (2010 Szeptember 4)

As soon as you concern yourself with the 'good' and 'bad' of your fellows, you create an opening in your heart for maliciousness to enter. Testing, competing with, and criticizing others weaken and defeat you.


----------



## asdfristo (2010 Szeptember 4)

Create each day anew.


----------



## asdfristo (2010 Szeptember 4)

Do not look upon this world with fear and loathing. Bravely face whatever the gods offer.


----------



## asdfristo (2010 Szeptember 4)

Each and every master, regardless of the era or the place, heard the call and attained harmony with heaven and earth. There are many paths leading to the top of Mount Fuji, but there is only one summit - love.


----------



## asdfristo (2010 Szeptember 4)

Everyone has a spirit that can be refined, a body that can be trained in some manner, a suitable path to follow. You are here to realize your inner divinity and manifest your innate enlightenment.


----------



## asdfristo (2010 Szeptember 4)

Failure is the key to success; each mistake teaches us something.


----------



## asdfristo (2010 Szeptember 4)

If your heart is large enough to envelop your adversaries, you can see right through them and avoid their attacks. And once you envelop them, you will be able to guide them along the path indicated to you by heaven and earth.


----------



## asdfristo (2010 Szeptember 4)

In extreme situations, the entire universe becomes our foe; at such critical times, unity of mind and technique is essential - do not let your heart waver!


----------



## asdfristo (2010 Szeptember 4)

Life is growth. If we stop growing, technically and spiritually, we are as good as dead.


----------



## asdfristo (2010 Szeptember 4)

Progress comes to those who train and train; reliance on secret techniques will get you nowhere.


----------



## asdfristo (2010 Szeptember 4)

Mankind's role is to fulfil his heaven-sent purpose through a sincere heart that is in harmony with all creation and loves all things


----------



## asdfristo (2010 Szeptember 4)

Those who are possessed by nothing possess everything.


----------



## asdfristo (2010 Szeptember 4)

To injure an opponent is to injure yourself. To control aggression without inflicting injury in the Art of Peace.


----------



## asdfristo (2010 Szeptember 4)

Study how water flows in a valley stream, smoothly and freely between the rocks. Also learn from holy books and wise people. Everything - even mountains, rivers, plants and trees - should be your teacher.


----------



## asdfristo (2010 Szeptember 4)

Your heart is full of fertile seeds, waiting to sprout.


----------



## asdfristo (2010 Szeptember 4)

Your spirit is the true shield.


----------



## asdfristo (2010 Szeptember 4)

Az előbbiek Morihei Ueshiba mestertől származnak.


----------



## asdfristo (2010 Szeptember 4)

There are no contests in the Art of Peace. A true warrior is invincible because he or she contests with nothing. Defeat means to defeat the mind of contention that we harbor within.


----------



## bernisoad (2010 Szeptember 4)

sziasztok!!!


----------



## Musu.92 (2010 Szeptember 4)

Sziasztok


----------



## Dublo (2010 Szeptember 4)

jó az oldal így tobvább!


----------



## Dublo (2010 Szeptember 4)

Nagyon jó az oldalatok!


----------



## Dublo (2010 Szeptember 4)

Köszike!!!!!!!!:55:


----------



## Dublo (2010 Szeptember 4)

Hát még én sem de talán nhamarosan!


----------



## Dublo (2010 Szeptember 4)

nem tudom mennyi kell még, de azt hiszem még sok!!! nem baj


----------



## Dublo (2010 Szeptember 4)

mennyi kell még?


----------



## Dublo (2010 Szeptember 4)

Még 14 üzenetet kell küldenem


----------



## Dublo (2010 Szeptember 4)

Márcsak 13....................


----------



## Dublo (2010 Szeptember 4)

Valamit kéne még írnom is valami érdekeset!!!!


----------



## Dublo (2010 Szeptember 4)

Süt a nap kék az ég!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dublo (2010 Szeptember 4)

Helló még mindig irogatok!


----------



## Dublo (2010 Szeptember 4)

HúúúúH már csak 9 üzenet kell


----------



## Dublo (2010 Szeptember 4)

Kezdek belejönni )))))


----------



## Dublo (2010 Szeptember 4)

nem olyan nehéz ez mint azt gondoltam!!!!!


----------



## Dublo (2010 Szeptember 4)

hat üzenet és két nap ! végülis ráérek!!!!


----------



## Dublo (2010 Szeptember 4)

tizenötödik


----------



## Dublo (2010 Szeptember 4)

tizen hatodik


----------



## Dublo (2010 Szeptember 4)

tizen hetedik


----------



## Dublo (2010 Szeptember 4)

tizennyolcadik........... jó fej volt aki ezt kitalálta grat neki


----------



## Dublo (2010 Szeptember 4)

tizenkilencedik vagy már a huszadik?


----------



## Dublo (2010 Szeptember 4)

Valahol elcsúsztam de már meg van a 20, szóval ez már a 21.!!!!!!!!!
Kell a ráadás, hogy tuti legyen


----------



## Dublo (2010 Szeptember 4)

Köszike!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## suni5 (2010 Szeptember 4)

:444:


----------



## htomi67 (2010 Szeptember 4)

sziasztok,


----------



## htomi67 (2010 Szeptember 4)

remélem


----------



## htomi67 (2010 Szeptember 4)

sikerül


----------



## htomi67 (2010 Szeptember 4)

20 db hozzászólást


----------



## htomi67 (2010 Szeptember 4)

összeszednem


----------



## htomi67 (2010 Szeptember 4)

még ma


----------



## htomi67 (2010 Szeptember 4)

mert akkor


----------



## htomi67 (2010 Szeptember 4)

elolvashatom talán


----------



## htomi67 (2010 Szeptember 4)

kedvenc szerőmnek


----------



## htomi67 (2010 Szeptember 4)

jobban mondva szerzőmnek


----------



## htomi67 (2010 Szeptember 4)

Douglas Adams-nak


----------



## htomi67 (2010 Szeptember 4)

a könyvét


----------



## htomi67 (2010 Szeptember 4)

már csak


----------



## htomi67 (2010 Szeptember 4)

7 hozzászólás


----------



## htomi67 (2010 Szeptember 4)

pontosabban


----------



## htomi67 (2010 Szeptember 4)

mire ezt


----------



## htomi67 (2010 Szeptember 4)

leírom


----------



## htomi67 (2010 Szeptember 4)

ha jól számolom


----------



## htomi67 (2010 Szeptember 4)

2 vagy 3


----------



## htomi67 (2010 Szeptember 4)

csak azt tudnám


----------



## htomi67 (2010 Szeptember 4)

hogy most ennek


----------



## htomi67 (2010 Szeptember 4)

egész pontosan


----------



## htomi67 (2010 Szeptember 4)

mi az


----------



## htomi67 (2010 Szeptember 4)

értelme


----------



## htomi67 (2010 Szeptember 4)

segítség, megvan a 20 üzenet, 1 hete regisztráltam, mégsem enged, most mi a baj?


----------



## haknikor (2010 Szeptember 4)

Sziasztok, ez az első üzim...


----------



## haknikor (2010 Szeptember 4)

Második


----------



## haknikor (2010 Szeptember 4)

3.


----------



## haknikor (2010 Szeptember 4)

20 mp időkorlát? 4.


----------



## haknikor (2010 Szeptember 4)

5.


----------



## haknikor (2010 Szeptember 4)

Felkeltem egy derűs napon.


----------



## longfellow (2010 Szeptember 4)

Bejelentkezem én is. Jelentkeztem. Itt vagyok.
Vagy mégsem?


----------



## haknikor (2010 Szeptember 4)

Sajnos valamit elfelejtettem


----------



## haknikor (2010 Szeptember 4)

Alacsonyan állt a plafon.


----------



## haknikor (2010 Szeptember 4)

Emiatt törtem rajta fejem


----------



## haknikor (2010 Szeptember 4)

Elértvén a szekrény tettem.


----------



## haknikor (2010 Szeptember 4)

Lábamra dőlt, majd tárult


----------



## haknikor (2010 Szeptember 4)

Ezután a konyhába mentem


----------



## haknikor (2010 Szeptember 4)

Evésem kis vágással zárult


----------



## haknikor (2010 Szeptember 4)

Felkapom a táskám, és erre


----------



## haknikor (2010 Szeptember 4)

Nővérem felkelt és halkan


----------



## haknikor (2010 Szeptember 4)

Eme fontos tényt kérdezte


----------



## haknikor (2010 Szeptember 4)

Öcsi, ma nem szombat van?


----------



## haknikor (2010 Szeptember 4)

Csapong a dallam


----------



## haknikor (2010 Szeptember 4)

19


----------



## haknikor (2010 Szeptember 4)




----------



## piros55 (2010 Szeptember 4)

*Hello !*


----------



## palkokrisz (2010 Szeptember 4)

Sziasztok!


----------



## palkokrisz (2010 Szeptember 4)

Most találtam csak rá erre az oldalra és nagyon tetszik.


----------



## ylgram (2010 Szeptember 4)

*Üdv*

Sziasztok


----------



## ylgram (2010 Szeptember 4)

Köszi a lehetőséget!


----------



## ylgram (2010 Szeptember 4)

Még 1x köszi


----------



## ylgram (2010 Szeptember 4)

Elég lassan jön össze a 20


----------



## ylgram (2010 Szeptember 4)

még 15


----------



## ylgram (2010 Szeptember 4)

még 14


----------



## ylgram (2010 Szeptember 4)

13 (szerencseszámom)


----------



## ylgram (2010 Szeptember 4)

12


----------



## ylgram (2010 Szeptember 4)

eleven


----------



## ylgram (2010 Szeptember 4)

tíz


----------



## ylgram (2010 Szeptember 4)

hoppá, csak gyűlik


----------



## ylgram (2010 Szeptember 4)

str8


----------



## ylgram (2010 Szeptember 4)

se7en


----------



## ylgram (2010 Szeptember 4)

sex


----------



## ylgram (2010 Szeptember 4)

high5


----------



## ylgram (2010 Szeptember 4)

négy


----------



## ylgram (2010 Szeptember 4)

troá


----------



## ylgram (2010 Szeptember 4)

dö


----------



## ylgram (2010 Szeptember 4)

ván


----------



## Gabcuska (2010 Szeptember 4)

Ebben a témában mindegy miről ír az ember?


----------



## ylgram (2010 Szeptember 4)

Zéró, yessss!


----------



## Lycidas (2010 Szeptember 4)

sziasztok


----------



## Gabcuska (2010 Szeptember 4)

Semmi nincs miről írnék


----------



## Gabcuska (2010 Szeptember 4)

csak kell a 20 hozzászólás


----------



## Lycidas (2010 Szeptember 4)

csak ugy ni irok hogy legyen meg a husz


----------



## Lycidas (2010 Szeptember 4)

es miert pont 20?


----------



## Gabcuska (2010 Szeptember 4)

a


----------



## Gabcuska (2010 Szeptember 4)

b


----------



## Gabcuska (2010 Szeptember 4)

cd


----------



## ylgram (2010 Szeptember 4)

Kevésnek tűnik


----------



## Gabcuska (2010 Szeptember 4)

ef


----------



## ylgram (2010 Szeptember 4)

még 1 a biztonság kedvéért


----------



## Gabcuska (2010 Szeptember 4)

gh


----------



## Lycidas (2010 Szeptember 4)

itt vagyok ragyogok


----------



## Gabcuska (2010 Szeptember 4)

annyira elegem van már ebből.......


----------



## Gabcuska (2010 Szeptember 4)

na még ezen kívül kettő


----------



## Gabcuska (2010 Szeptember 4)

utolsó előtti


----------



## Gabcuska (2010 Szeptember 4)

utolsó


----------



## Gabcuska (2010 Szeptember 4)

biztonságból még egyet inkább


----------



## longfellow (2010 Szeptember 4)

Én is akarok húsz hozzászólást. Ez a huszonegyedik.


----------



## longfellow (2010 Szeptember 4)

huszonkettő


----------



## Lycidas (2010 Szeptember 4)

es megint en


----------



## Lycidas (2010 Szeptember 4)

meg csak 5 van?


----------



## Lycidas (2010 Szeptember 4)

hi


----------



## beveroni (2010 Szeptember 4)

sziasztok, én még új vagyok, de azt hiszem jól fogom érezni magam
szép délutánt mindenkinek!!!


----------



## beveroni (2010 Szeptember 4)

hali


----------



## beveroni (2010 Szeptember 4)

mindenkivel rendben minden?


----------



## beveroni (2010 Szeptember 4)

"a remény hal meg utóljára"


----------



## beveroni (2010 Szeptember 4)

még csak 5-nél tartok!


----------



## beveroni (2010 Szeptember 4)

sziasztok


----------



## beveroni (2010 Szeptember 4)

hz


----------



## mapali (2010 Szeptember 4)

http://canadahun.com/forum/images/smilies/love-smiley-024.gif


----------



## beveroni (2010 Szeptember 4)

hujui


----------



## beveroni (2010 Szeptember 4)

haleluja


----------



## beveroni (2010 Szeptember 4)

meg van a 20-ik üzi


----------



## mapali (2010 Szeptember 4)

11


----------



## mapali (2010 Szeptember 4)

12


----------



## mapali (2010 Szeptember 4)

13


----------



## mapali (2010 Szeptember 4)

14


----------



## mapali (2010 Szeptember 4)

15


----------



## mapali (2010 Szeptember 4)

16


----------



## mapali (2010 Szeptember 4)

17


----------



## mapali (2010 Szeptember 4)

18


----------



## mapali (2010 Szeptember 4)

19


----------



## mapali (2010 Szeptember 4)

20


----------



## SnowCat (2010 Szeptember 4)

*Minimum 20 hozzászólás és legalább 2 napos regisztráció szükséges az oldal megtekintéséhez, vagy a funkció használatához.* Ebben, vagy ebben a témában ezeket könnyedén összegyűjtheted.
Viszont az egyik le van zárva :S


----------



## SnowCat (2010 Szeptember 4)

> *Minimum 20 hozzászólás és legalább 2 napos regisztráció szükséges az oldal megtekintéséhez, vagy a funkció használatához.* Ebben, vagy ebben a témában ezeket könnyedén összegyűjtheted.


Viszont az egyik le van zárva sajnos.
(Így idézettel olvashatóbb.)


----------



## SnowCat (2010 Szeptember 4)

Tehát tökjó hogy van ajálnva 2 téma ahova lehet irkálni, de valójában csak az egyikbe tudsz


----------



## SnowCat (2010 Szeptember 4)

És ezt igaziból a másikba irkáltam volna, itt beköszönni kéne.


----------



## SnowCat (2010 Szeptember 4)

Úgyhogy sziasztok.


----------



## SnowCat (2010 Szeptember 4)

Hú még kéne vagy 14 post


----------



## SnowCat (2010 Szeptember 4)

körbenézek hátha tudok valami értelmesebben is gyűjtögetni még.


----------



## SnowCat (2010 Szeptember 4)

De lassú a netem :S


----------



## SnowCat (2010 Szeptember 4)

10


----------



## SnowCat (2010 Szeptember 4)

_*Addig kipróbálom a beállításokat.*_


----------



## SnowCat (2010 Szeptember 4)

Smiley-okat is kipróbálom   :S   XD


----------



## SnowCat (2010 Szeptember 4)

O.O   T.T ^.^


----------



## SnowCat (2010 Szeptember 4)

8-<


----------



## SnowCat (2010 Szeptember 4)

-oo-
||
/ \


----------



## SnowCat (2010 Szeptember 4)

Na már nem kell sok


----------



## SnowCat (2010 Szeptember 4)

=^.^= Cica


----------



## SnowCat (2010 Szeptember 4)

<:3 )~ 
Egérke


----------



## SnowCat (2010 Szeptember 4)

http://www.sharpened.net/glossary/emoticon.php?skateboarderO-\-<]: Gördeszkás


----------



## SnowCat (2010 Szeptember 4)

//.^ Emo


----------



## SnowCat (2010 Szeptember 4)

|_P Kávés Bögre


----------



## matekita (2010 Szeptember 4)

Sziasztok!


----------



## matekita (2010 Szeptember 4)

Jelen vagyok


----------



## matekita (2010 Szeptember 4)

Az oldal nagyon jó


----------



## matekita (2010 Szeptember 4)

Minden szuper rajta


----------



## matekita (2010 Szeptember 4)

Tegnap előtt bukkantam az oldalra


----------



## matekita (2010 Szeptember 4)

Egyből megtetszett az oldal


----------



## matekita (2010 Szeptember 4)

Fontos információkat tartalmaz.


----------



## matekita (2010 Szeptember 4)

Pontos , egyszerű kezelhető


----------



## glm (2010 Szeptember 4)

*0123*

0123


----------



## matekita (2010 Szeptember 4)

Csak jókat mondhatok róla.


----------



## matekita (2010 Szeptember 4)

Mindenki figyelmébe ajánlom


----------



## KATADOLO (2010 Szeptember 4)

Sziasztok!én is új vagyok!


----------



## matekita (2010 Szeptember 4)

Tartalmas kis oldal


----------



## matekita (2010 Szeptember 4)

Nagyszerű


----------



## matekita (2010 Szeptember 4)

Gratulálok azoknak akik ezt az oldalt csinálják!


----------



## glm (2010 Szeptember 4)

*012345*

012345


----------



## KATADOLO (2010 Szeptember 4)

Szeretném elérni a huszat !


----------



## matekita (2010 Szeptember 4)

Nagyon jó kis oldal


----------



## glm (2010 Szeptember 4)

*0123456*

0123456


----------



## matekita (2010 Szeptember 4)

A hírek rész egyszerűen szuper


----------



## matekita (2010 Szeptember 4)

Klassz


----------



## KATADOLO (2010 Szeptember 4)

Lennének forumozásra való ötleteim!


----------



## matekita (2010 Szeptember 4)

A többi oldalon is körbenézek


----------



## matekita (2010 Szeptember 4)

A galéria is nagyon jó


----------



## matekita (2010 Szeptember 4)

Most már csak egy üzenet kell


----------



## matekita (2010 Szeptember 4)

Elértem a 20 üzenetet


----------



## valeriana (2010 Szeptember 4)

Üdv mindenkinek


----------



## matekita (2010 Szeptember 4)

mégegyszer köszönöm mindenkinek hogy regisztrálhatok erre az oldalra


----------



## KATADOLO (2010 Szeptember 4)

A hírek oldal tényleg jó!


----------



## KATADOLO (2010 Szeptember 4)

Vannak jó témák


----------



## KATADOLO (2010 Szeptember 4)

Sajnos azt is láttam hogy sok témában eléggé gyér az érdeklődés


----------



## KATADOLO (2010 Szeptember 4)

Pedig nem hiszem hogy csak engem érdekelt manapság


----------



## KATADOLO (2010 Szeptember 4)

Vagy csak kevesen lennénk fenn?


----------



## KATADOLO (2010 Szeptember 4)

Tessék az érdeklődési kőrt tágítani!


----------



## recchese (2010 Szeptember 4)

*hozzászólás*

1


----------



## recchese (2010 Szeptember 4)

várni, ha éjfélt üt az óra


----------



## recchese (2010 Szeptember 4)

egyszer volt hol nem volt


----------



## recchese (2010 Szeptember 4)

Hajrá Róma!


----------



## recchese (2010 Szeptember 4)

volt egyszer egy Róma szurkoló...


----------



## recchese (2010 Szeptember 4)

mindegy


----------



## recchese (2010 Szeptember 4)

a Róma szurkolót úgy hívták, hogy Attila...


----------



## recchese (2010 Szeptember 4)

most a thermosztátot piszkálom


----------



## recchese (2010 Szeptember 4)

a Lacio szurkolót úgy hívták, hogy Panni...


----------



## recchese (2010 Szeptember 4)

majd mindjárt mondom


----------



## recchese (2010 Szeptember 4)

nagyon sokat összeverekedett a két szurkoló...


----------



## recchese (2010 Szeptember 4)

jól van na, hagyjatok már békén


----------



## recchese (2010 Szeptember 4)

ezt a mesét én írtam magamról és az apukámról...


----------



## recchese (2010 Szeptember 4)

Mindjárt jön az X-faktor.


----------



## recchese (2010 Szeptember 4)

Nem tudjuk hol fog lakni a csimpánz és a pécsi állatkert többi állata...


----------



## recchese (2010 Szeptember 4)

Berlin fölött az ég.


----------



## recchese (2010 Szeptember 4)

Nagyon sok volt a matekleckénk...
De még meg sem csináltam...


----------



## recchese (2010 Szeptember 4)

Tűzijáték-világbajnokság.


----------



## recchese (2010 Szeptember 4)

Fel kell építeni az új vadasparkot.
A Pécsi állatkertet rossz helyre építették.
A kifutók alászigetelése túl sokba kerülne.


----------



## recchese (2010 Szeptember 4)

Lesz egy vörös kiscicám: Worlyn.


----------



## heni 4 (2010 Szeptember 4)

huihfdihgig


----------



## picibogi (2010 Szeptember 4)




----------



## picibogi (2010 Szeptember 4)

Köszi szépen!


----------



## picibogi (2010 Szeptember 4)

Szép gyűjtemény! köszönjük!


----------



## picibogi (2010 Szeptember 4)

Nagyon szép csillagok, köszönjük, hogy megosztod velünk


----------



## Muon (2010 Szeptember 4)

Weöres Sándor: LIBA PÉK


----------



## Muon (2010 Szeptember 4)

Haragos a Liba pék,


----------



## Muon (2010 Szeptember 4)

a kenyere odaég.


----------



## Muon (2010 Szeptember 4)

Liba pék, te Liba pék, gyere Liba pék!


----------



## Muon (2010 Szeptember 4)

Ha kisasszony volnál,
nem morognál,
lágy meleg cipóért
kicsi fehér fejkendőben
kényesen hajolnál!


----------



## Muon (2010 Szeptember 4)

Ma dühös a Liba pék:


----------



## Muon (2010 Szeptember 4)

csuda-sok a potyadék,
a perece nem elég,


----------



## Muon (2010 Szeptember 4)

kenyere meg odaég.


----------



## Muon (2010 Szeptember 4)

Liba pék! szegény Liba pék!


----------



## Muon (2010 Szeptember 4)

Ha menyecske volnál,
nem busulnál,


----------



## Muon (2010 Szeptember 4)

három derék péklegényed


----------



## Muon (2010 Szeptember 4)

fűtené a kemencédet,
királyasszony volnál!


----------



## Muon (2010 Szeptember 4)

Liba pék!
a te bajod is elég!
Liba pék!
a kenyered odaég!


----------



## Muon (2010 Szeptember 4)

Vége. Most írkok egy kis fizikát.. de csak lightosan, ilyen életrajzi dolgokat Szilárd Leóról, és talán a többi "marslakóról" is..


----------



## Muon (2010 Szeptember 4)

Szilárd Leó: magyar származású fizikus, a nukleáris láncreakció kitalálója; részt vett az atombomba létrehozásában, a Manhattan-projectben; (Einsteinnel közös hűtőszabadalma volt, illetve vele iratta alá az általa megfogalmazott Roosevelt elnöknek szánt levelet); első nagyobb munkája: Entrópiacsökkenés .. intelligens lény hatására - ez ilyen úttörő jellegű munka, a kibernetika, információelmélet előfutára. Nos egyenlőre ennyi jutott eszembe.


----------



## Muon (2010 Szeptember 4)

"marslakónak" nevezték még:


----------



## Muon (2010 Szeptember 4)

Neumann Jánost


----------



## Muon (2010 Szeptember 4)

Teller Edét


----------



## Muon (2010 Szeptember 4)

Wigner Jenőt


----------



## Muon (2010 Szeptember 4)

Kármán Tódort, és még sok más az Egyesült Államokban a 30-as évek vége felétől a 70-es évekig (kb.) dolgozó magyar származó tudóst (tipikusan a fent felsoroltakat)


----------



## Muon (2010 Szeptember 4)

és 21, 
már csak azért, hogy tuti nyerő legyek (bár 20-nál szokás megállni, de hátha ász jön - most lehet 1-es is)


----------



## gravirgabi (2010 Szeptember 4)

Ha másfél mókus mésfél nap alatt másfél mogyorót eszik meg, kilenc mókus kilenc nap alatt hány mogyorót eszik meg ???


----------



## gravirgabi (2010 Szeptember 4)

Előre jelzem, hogy nem 81-et.


----------



## ctelkes (2010 Szeptember 4)

Valaki mondja meg, hogyan lehet itt új üzeneteket küldeni?


----------



## ctelkes (2010 Szeptember 4)

tudom hogy én vagyok nagyon gagyi, de nem talűálom más lapokon hol a szólj hozzá funkció


----------



## ctelkes (2010 Szeptember 4)




----------



## ctelkes (2010 Szeptember 4)

4.


----------



## ctelkes (2010 Szeptember 4)

5


----------



## ctelkes (2010 Szeptember 4)

6


----------



## ctelkes (2010 Szeptember 4)

7


----------



## ctelkes (2010 Szeptember 4)

8


----------



## ctelkes (2010 Szeptember 4)

9


----------



## ctelkes (2010 Szeptember 4)

Mágika10 köszi! és bocs. Ennyit küzdeni egy letöltésért )))


----------



## ctelkes (2010 Szeptember 4)

11


----------



## ctelkes (2010 Szeptember 4)

12


----------



## ctelkes (2010 Szeptember 4)

13


----------



## ctelkes (2010 Szeptember 4)

pécs


----------



## ctelkes (2010 Szeptember 4)

budapest


----------



## ctelkes (2010 Szeptember 4)

miskolc


----------



## ctelkes (2010 Szeptember 4)

17


----------



## ctelkes (2010 Szeptember 4)

18


----------



## ctelkes (2010 Szeptember 4)

19


----------



## ctelkes (2010 Szeptember 4)

20!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## xgregx (2010 Szeptember 4)

Hát akkor, asszem, számolok.... 1


----------



## xgregx (2010 Szeptember 4)

54 a mogyoró (2)


----------



## xgregx (2010 Szeptember 4)

3


----------



## xgregx (2010 Szeptember 4)

A szöszi a mennyország kapuja előtt áll, de szent Péter csak akkor
engedi be, ha tud válaszolni egy kérdésre.
- Meg kell mondanod, hogy mi az a húsvét. Az egyik barátnőd erre azt
mondta, hogy akkor van a tűzijáték, a másik azt mondta, hogy ekkor
karácsonyfát díszítünk. Ők azóta már Belzebúbnál vannak. Te tudod-e?
- Igen, húsvét egy keresztény ünnep. Jézust a rómaiak halálra ítélték,
keresztre feszítették, majd a holttestét egy barlangba tették.
- Jól van, lányom. Látom, tudod a választ. Nos, fejezd be a történetet.
- Öööö... Aztán Jézus minden évben kijön a barlangból, és ha meglátja
a saját árnyékát, akkor visszamegy és még soká nem lesz tavasz...


----------



## xgregx (2010 Szeptember 4)

Lord Archibald a nászéjszaka után hajnalban csenget a komornyiknak, aki azonnal jelentkezik.
-Jean, kérem a köntösömet! 
Miközben a komornyik rásegíti a köpenyt, az ágy felé fordulva megszólal:
-Remélem lady teherbe esett, mert nem szeretném ezeket a nevetséges mozdulatokat megismételni...


----------



## vili2105 (2010 Szeptember 4)

szia!


----------



## vili2105 (2010 Szeptember 4)

Bocs!
Sziasztok!


----------



## xgregx (2010 Szeptember 4)

Egy idős bácsi meglát egy punkot az utcán akinek kb 5 színre van befestve a tupírozott haja. A srác megkérdezi:
- Mi az tata? Maga fiatalkorában sosem csinált semmilyen őrültséget?
- De igen, pl egyszer megdugtam egy papagájt és most pont azon gondolkodtam, hogy nem-e te vagy a fiam?!


----------



## xgregx (2010 Szeptember 4)

Férj és feleség sétál a parkban. A közelben egy fiatal pár vadul
csókolózik.
- Mondd, fiacskám - kérdi az asszony - te miért nem csinálsz ilyet?
- Ne viccelj, nem is ismerem azt a lányt!


----------



## xgregx (2010 Szeptember 4)

Négy férfi beszélget.
Első: Én a feleségemet havonta egyszer teszem a magamévá.
Második: Én havonta kétszer.
Harmadik: Én hetente egyszer.
Negyedik: Én hetente kétszer.
Első a negyedikhez: Neked nincs is feleséged!
Negyedik: Ja, nem a tiédről volt szó?


----------



## xgregx (2010 Szeptember 4)

Állandóan halljuk "a szabályokat" a nők részéről. Na most itt a férfi oldal. Ezek a MI szabályaink! 
Jegyezd meg ... mindegyik pont 1. SZÁNDÉKOSAN! 

1. Tanuld meg használni a WC-ülőkét! Nagy lány vagy. Ha fel van hajtva, hajtsd le! Nekünk felhajtva kell, nektek lehajtva. Sosem hallotok minket arról panaszkodni, hogy megint lehajtva hagytátok. 
1. Vasárnap = sportok. Ez olyan, mint a holdciklus vagy az apály-dagály váltakozása. Törődj bele! 
1. A bevásárlás NEM sport. És nem, soha nem fogunk rá akként gondolni. 
1. A sírás zsarolás. 
1. Azt kérd, amit akarsz! Tisztázzuk: A finom utalások nem működnek! A nyomatékosított utalások nem működnek! Az egyértelmű utalások nem működnek! Csak mondjad! 
1. Az Igen és Nem tökéletesen megfelelő válaszok szinte minden kérdésre. 
1. Csak olyan problémával gyertek hozzánk, aminek megoldásában a segítségünket kéritek! Erre vagyunk valók. Szimpátiáért ott vannak a barátnőitek. 
1. Az a fejfájás, ami 17 hónapja tart, az már baj. Menj orvoshoz! 
1. Bármi, amit 6 hónapnál régebben mondtunk, nem felhasználható vita közben. Igazából minden megjegyzésünk érvényét veszti 7 nap után. 
1. Ha nem úgy öltözködtök, mint egy sorozatszereplő, akkor ne várjátok el, hogy úgy viselkedjünk, mint a szappanopera-szereplők! 
1. Ha azt gondolod, hogy kövér vagy, valószínűleg úgy is van. Ne kérdezz minket! 
1. Ha az, amit mondunk, kétféleképp érthető és az egyik megsért, elszomorít vagy feldühít, akkor mi a másikra gondoltunk. 
1. Megkérhettek, hogy csináljunk meg valamit vagy megmondhatjátok, hogy milyen legyen! De azt ne, hogyan. Ha már tudod, hogyan lehet a legjobban megcsinálni, tedd meg magad! 
1. Amikor csak lehet, a feltétlen szükséges mondanivalódat a reklámok alatt mondjad el! 
1. Kolumbusz Kristófnak nem volt szüksége iránymutatásokra. Nekünk sincs. 
1. MINDEN férfi csak 16 színben lát, mint a Windows alapbeállításnál. Például a barack az egy gyümölcs, nem szín. A padlizsán az zöldség. Fogalmunk sincs, mi az a mályva. 
1. Ha viszket, megvakarjuk. Így szoktuk. 
1. Ha azt kérdezzük, mi baj és azt mondjátok "semmi", akkor úgy viselkedünk, mintha semmi baj se lenne. Tudjuk, hogy hazudtatok, de nem éri meg a zűrt. 
1. Ha felteszel egy kérdést, amire nem akarsz választ hallani, akkor olyan választ fogsz kapni, amit nem akarsz hallani. 
1. Ha valahova el kell mennünk, bármit is viselsz, az nagyszerű. De tényleg. 
1. Ne kérdezd meg, hogy min gondolkodunk, kivéve ha felkészülten tudsz beszélgetni olyan témákról, mint a futball, lőfegyverek vagy versenyautók! 
1. Elég ruhád van. 
1. Túl sok cipőd van. 
1. Formában vagyok. A kerek egy forma.


----------



## xgregx (2010 Szeptember 4)

Egy hajnalig tartó céges buli másnapján a Férj iszonyú fejfájással ébred. Rendszerint nem iszik, de a bulin felszolgált pija csalóka volt és rendesen benyalt tőle. 
Arra sem emlékezett, hogy miképpen ért haza. Töri a fejét, hogy mi történhetett és főleg, hogy miket követett el "másállapotában".
Nagy nehezen kinyitotta a szemét, kikászálódott az ágyból és az első, amit látott 4-5 aszpirin odakészítve egy pohár víz mellett, egy vázában egy szép szál friss rózsa az asztalkán. A ruhája gyönyörűen összehajtogatva, az egész lakás ragyogóan tiszta. 

Nem értette a dolgot...

Bevette az aszpirint és elvonszolta magát a fürdőszobáig, hogy megmosakodjék. A tükörbe nézve egy hatalmas monoklit látott a bal szeme körül... és még kevésbé értette a dolgot...

Aztán a tükör sarkában talált egy kis illatos levélkét a feleségétől, rúzsos puszival lepecsételve: 

"Drága Egyetlenem! A reggelid a sütőben találod, még meleg. Elmentem vásárolni, hogy a kedvenc ételed készítsem neked vacsorára. Imádlak, a Te kis Feleséged !"

Na itt végleg elveszett a fonál...

Kibotorkált a konyhába és azt látta, hogy tényleg ott a meleg reggeli a sütőben, a fiacskája az asztalnál szépen csendben ül és reggelizik.

Teljes homályban így szólt a gyerekhez:

- Mondd, Kisfiam mi történt itt az éjjel !?

- Hát Papa, merevrészegen jöttél haza, úgy hajnal 3 körül. A nappaliban átestél az asztalon és össze is törted, aztán hánytál egy nagyot a folyósón és végül arccal lefejelted a mosdó ajtaját, ott szerezted a monoklidat.

A Pasi teljesen összezavarodva kérdezi:

- És mondd hogy lehet az, hogy Anyád rózsával, meg meleg reggelivel vár engem...? 

- Ja igen azt még nem mondtam, hogy amikor a Mama bevonszolt a szobába és megpróbált levetkőztetni, elkezdtél vele ordibálni, hogy "Hagyjál békén te mocskos kurva, Én nős ember vagyok !!!"


TANULSÁG

Összetört asztal: 50.000,- Ft
Meleg reggeli: 1.000,- Ft
3-4 aszpirin: 500,- Ft

A megfelelő pillanatban a megfelelő dolgot mondani: FELBECSÜLHETETLEN !!!


----------



## xgregx (2010 Szeptember 4)

Mi a különbség az emo-s és a transzvesztita között?

Emo-s: "depi vagyok, öngyi leszek!"
Transzvesztita: "Peti vagyok, Gyöngyi leszek!"


----------



## xgregx (2010 Szeptember 4)

Az anya tizenéves lányával bemegy az orvoshoz:
- Drága doktor úr, mit gondol, beszélhetnék a lányommal a nemi életről?
- Beszéljen csak, asszonyom, majd meglátja, mennyit tanul tőle.


----------



## xgregx (2010 Szeptember 4)

Egy közvélemény kutató a szexuális szokásaikról kérdezi az embereket.
Megszólít egy férfit:
- Szokott-e ön szex után beszélgetni a feleségével?
- Persze, ha megtalálom a telefont.


----------



## xgregx (2010 Szeptember 4)

Lány:
- Te, olyan érzésem van, mintha meg akarnál dugni.
Fiú:
- Á, dehogy...
Lány:
- Nem baj, akkor is dugjál meg. Meg akarok szabadulni ettől az érzéstől.


----------



## xgregx (2010 Szeptember 4)

Hazaérkezik a férj és egy idegen férfit talál a feleségével az ágyban.
Megragadja a pasast és kidobja a harmadik emelet ablakából.
- Megőrültél? - sikoltja a feleség.
A férj rezignáltan:
- Aki turbékolni tud, az repülni is tud..


----------



## xgregx (2010 Szeptember 4)

Fiatal pár, első közös napjukon. Férj:
- Drágám, most, hogy összeházasodtunk és együtt fogunk élni, elmondanám miheztartás végett, mik a sztenderd programjaim: hétfőn este, munka után a kollégákkal szoktunk kicsit tekézni, kedden este teremfoci van, szerdán a focicsapattal közösen meccset nézünk, csütörtökön kártyaparti a barátaimnál, pénteken billiárd a haverokkal, szombat este egy baráti sörözés a fiúkkal, megbeszéljük a hét eseményeit, lazítunk, vasárnap többnyire becsúszik egy mozi. Hát kb. ennyi. Ez megfelel neked, drágám?
- Persze, édes. Én is elmondom neked, hogy én hogy osztom be az estéimet, ezt sokkal egyszerűbb megjegyezni, mint a tiedet: minden este 9-kor kefélek, aki itt van, itt van, aki nincs, nincs.


----------



## xgregx (2010 Szeptember 4)

Ilyen a Magyar bor!
Nemzetközi borfesztivál alkalmával tesztelik a borokat.
Kiválasztanak hármat. Egy franciát, egy olaszt és egy jó öreg magyart.

A teszteket laborkörülmények között végzik, így vesznek egy tálkát, és
beletöltik először a francia vöröset.
Majd fognak egy egérkét és belehelyezik.
Az egérke úszik két kört, kortyol egy jó mélyet és lelassul.
Ekkor kiveszik, tántorog előre kettőt, hátra kettőt, eldől és elalszik.
Következik az olasz muskotályos. Fogják a tálkát, beletöltik a bort,
majd belehelyezik a következő egérkét, aki úszik két kört, nagyot kortyol belőle és lelassul.
Kiveszik a szegény párát, aki tántorog előre-hátra, aztán eldől és
elalszik.
Következik a magyar bor. Beletöltik a tálkába, belerakják a
kisegeret. Az úszik egyet, jó mélyet kortyol és felegyenesedik.
Kiveszik, tántorog előre, majd hátra, mint a többiek is, aztán mindenki
csodálatára elüvölti magát:
- Na hol az a kurva macska, megbaszom az anyját is!!!


----------



## xgregx (2010 Szeptember 4)

Egy építési vállalkozó felépít egy klassz társasházat és már a befejezés előtt elkezdi árulni. Jön is az első potenciális vevő és megkezdődik a mustra.
-Ez itt a fürdőszoba- modja a vállalkozó - ide kerül majd a legmodernebb sarokkád. Majd hirtelen kinyitja az ablakot és kiordít:
-Zölddel felfelé! - majd becsukja az ajtót.
-Ez lesz itt a gardrob a beépítet szekrényekkel.. - hirtelen ismét feltépi az ablakot és kikiabál:
-Zölddel felfelé! - majd becsukja az ajtót.
Folytatja a bemutatót: - Ez itt a konyha, természetesen a legmodernebb gépek kerülnek beépítésre. Az előző jelenet megismétlődik. Ablak ki, ordítás:
-Zölddel felfelé!
A vevő nem bírja tovább és rákérdez:
-Uram, elnézést, de miért csinálja ezt?
-Ne haragudjon, de most vettem fel három szőke nőt és éppen rakják le a gyeptéglát.


----------



## xgregx (2010 Szeptember 4)

Egy frigid nő elmegy a dokihoz. Bekopogtat. Egy férfi ajtót nyit. A nő azonnal belekezd a problémájának ecsetelésébe:
-Doktor úr, az a problémám, hogy nem érzek semmit szex közben...
-Megnézzük, mit tehetünk -, mondja a férfi. - Vetkőzzön le, feküdjön fel az ágyra és tegye szét a lábát.
A nő így is tesz. A férfi rámászik és belead apait-anyait.
-No, érzett valamit? -kérdezi.
-Sajnos semmit - feleli a nő.
-Na, akkor várjon behívom egy kollégámat konzultálni. 
Be is hív egy másik urat. Az is rámászik a nőre és alaposan megcsinálja...
-Na érzett valamit? -kérdik tőle.
-Nem még mindig semmi...
-Na, várjon behívjuk konzultálni egy harmadik kollégánkat.
Megint bejön valaki, és az is megdugja a nőt. Persze ezúttal se érez semmit. A dolog így megy egy darabig. Majd végül, mivel a nő még mindig nem érez semmit, azt mondja az első:
-Hát, akkor nincs mit tenni meg kell várni a doktor urat, mert mi csak a parkettás brigád vagyunk..


----------



## xgregx (2010 Szeptember 4)

Katona!
Magat lecsukatom 10 napra!
Sot, egy egesz hetre is!!!


----------



## xgregx (2010 Szeptember 4)

Remélem, tetszettek. Elnézést a szőkéktől, én csípem őket 
(A viccek az index fórumáról származnak.)


----------



## Mizukage (2010 Szeptember 4)

Na akkor kezdjük a számolást...


----------



## Mizukage (2010 Szeptember 4)

6


----------



## Mizukage (2010 Szeptember 4)

7


----------



## Mizukage (2010 Szeptember 4)

8


----------



## Mizukage (2010 Szeptember 4)

9


----------



## Mizukage (2010 Szeptember 4)

10


----------



## Mizukage (2010 Szeptember 4)

Mielött másra gondolnátok, nem a matekkal van bajom hanem már volt elötte 5 hsz-om


----------



## Mizukage (2010 Szeptember 4)

12


----------



## Mizukage (2010 Szeptember 4)

13


----------



## Mizukage (2010 Szeptember 4)

14


----------



## Mizukage (2010 Szeptember 4)

15


----------



## Mizukage (2010 Szeptember 4)

16


----------



## Mizukage (2010 Szeptember 4)

17


----------



## Mizukage (2010 Szeptember 4)

18


----------



## Mizukage (2010 Szeptember 4)

19


----------



## Mizukage (2010 Szeptember 4)

20 ^^


----------



## Ambia (2010 Szeptember 5)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Nem értettem hogyan lehet a 20 hozzászólást megtenni néhány perc alatt, de azért elküldöm ezt a levelet.


----------



## Ambia (2010 Szeptember 5)

18


----------



## hubamarcsi (2010 Szeptember 5)

BeköszöntŐ: sziasztok, hajrá magyarok!!!


----------



## Bea25 (2010 Szeptember 5)

kösz!


----------



## Bea25 (2010 Szeptember 5)

1


----------



## Bea25 (2010 Szeptember 5)

4


----------



## Bea25 (2010 Szeptember 5)

Ez nagy segítség


----------



## Bea25 (2010 Szeptember 5)

a 20 hozzászólás


----------



## Bea25 (2010 Szeptember 5)

eléréséhez!


----------



## Bea25 (2010 Szeptember 5)

Köszönöm!


----------



## Bea25 (2010 Szeptember 5)

Nem


----------



## Bea25 (2010 Szeptember 5)

vagyok


----------



## Bea25 (2010 Szeptember 5)

egy


----------



## Bea25 (2010 Szeptember 5)

"szószátyár"!


----------



## Bea25 (2010 Szeptember 5)

Már


----------



## Bea25 (2010 Szeptember 5)

csak


----------



## Bea25 (2010 Szeptember 5)

6


----------



## Bea25 (2010 Szeptember 5)

hozzászólás


----------



## Bea25 (2010 Szeptember 5)

hiányzik.


----------



## Bea25 (2010 Szeptember 5)

Jaj


----------



## Bea25 (2010 Szeptember 5)

de


----------



## Bea25 (2010 Szeptember 5)

jó!


----------



## Bea25 (2010 Szeptember 5)

Mégegyszer köszönöm a segítséget!


----------



## Lvica1974 (2010 Szeptember 5)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg



EZ lesz az első, köszi!


----------



## Lvica1974 (2010 Szeptember 5)

2...


----------



## Lvica1974 (2010 Szeptember 5)

3


----------



## Lvica1974 (2010 Szeptember 5)

4


----------



## Lvica1974 (2010 Szeptember 5)

5


----------



## Lvica1974 (2010 Szeptember 5)

6


----------



## Lvica1974 (2010 Szeptember 5)

7


----------



## Lvica1974 (2010 Szeptember 5)

8


----------



## piros55 (2010 Szeptember 5)

*Jó reggelt !*


----------



## Lvica1974 (2010 Szeptember 5)

9


----------



## Lvica1974 (2010 Szeptember 5)

10


----------



## Lvica1974 (2010 Szeptember 5)

11


----------



## Lvica1974 (2010 Szeptember 5)

12


----------



## Lvica1974 (2010 Szeptember 5)

13


----------



## Lvica1974 (2010 Szeptember 5)

14


----------



## sz1944 (2010 Szeptember 5)

*Köszi-1*



Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


Szia!
Jó ötlet, de jobb lenne, ha a 20 hozzászólást lecsökkentenék pl. 5-re!

Hogy ne legyen unalmas a 20 hozzászólás:
1.
- Drágám, tudtad, hogy Budapesten félóránként elütnek egy embert?
- Tényleg? Szegény!


----------



## Lvica1974 (2010 Szeptember 5)

15


----------



## Lvica1974 (2010 Szeptember 5)

16


----------



## Lvica1974 (2010 Szeptember 5)

17


----------



## Lvica1974 (2010 Szeptember 5)

18


----------



## sz1944 (2010 Szeptember 5)

*Köszi-2*



Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg



Hogy ne legyen unalmas a 20 hozzászólás:
2.
A szemorvos alaposan megvizsgálja a pácienst, majd megkérdi:
- Ne haragudjon, de hogy talált be a rendelőbe??


----------



## Lvica1974 (2010 Szeptember 5)

19


----------



## Lvica1974 (2010 Szeptember 5)

Éééééés.... 20! Kösziiii!


----------



## sz1944 (2010 Szeptember 5)

3.
A nénike odamegy a sírásóhoz a temetőben: 
- Ne haragudjon aranyoskám, de megmondaná, merre találom a 41-es parcella 34-es sírt? 
- No, ezt bírom! Elmászkálnak, aztán meg nem találnak vissza...


----------



## sz1944 (2010 Szeptember 5)

4.
Hajnali négykor jön haza a férj a kocsmából, s elkezd halkan vetközni az ágy mellett. Erre felkel az asszony:
- Hova mész ilyen korán, Béla?
- Igazad van, visszafekszem.


----------



## sz1944 (2010 Szeptember 5)

5.
Étteremben az egyik vendég véletlenül elszellenti magát. Hogy leplezze müvét, elkezdi tologatni a széket. Erre az egyik szomszédja megjegyzi:
- Ugye milyen más hangja van?


----------



## sz1944 (2010 Szeptember 5)

6.
- Szomszéd! Mikor van a születésnapja?
- Aztán miért kérdezi?
- Megajándékoznám egy szép függönnyel az ablakára, hogy ne kelljen látnom, amit a meztelen feleségével művel.
- Aha... És a maga születésnapja mikor van?
- Hát azt miért kérdi, szomszéd?
- Megajándékoznám egy szemüveggel, hogy lássa kié is az a feleség, akit a lakásomban lát...


----------



## sz1944 (2010 Szeptember 5)

7.
Egy folyó mindkét oldalán 1-1 szőke nő.
1. szőke: Ne haragudj, de átvinnél a túlsó partra?
2. szőke: Ott vagy, [email protected] meg!


----------



## sz1944 (2010 Szeptember 5)

8.
Ellenörzö beírások és szülöi válaszok:

"Fia az órán állandóan beszél!"
"Szerintem az anyjától tanulta. Mindkettönek ellátom a baját!"

"Értesítem a T. Szülöket, hogy fiuk történelemkönyve lapokból áll."
"Ellenöriztük, valóban."

"Jancsika rendszeresen nem issza meg az iskolatejet"
"Kivégzéséröl gondoskodom"

"Katika nem tud olvasni!"
"Ha tudna, nem járatnám iskolába."


----------



## sz1944 (2010 Szeptember 5)

9.
Áll a székely a nagy hidegben a falu főterén, sapka nélkül.
Odamegy a komája, és megkérdi:
- Oszt kend miért áll ebben a nagy hidegben itt hajadonfőtt?
- Tudja, az előbb egy kissé rendberaktam az asszonyt, oszt most kéne egy bátor ember, aki kihozza a sapkámat.


----------



## sz1944 (2010 Szeptember 5)

10.
A szemorvos udvariasan köszönti régi páciensét:
- Üdvözlöm, Szabó úr! Régen láttam.
- Régen én is...


----------



## sz1944 (2010 Szeptember 5)

11.
Két skót beszélget:
- Te, adj már kölcsön egy cigarettát!
- Sajnos nekem sincs!
- Na jó, akkor rágyújtok a magaméból, de legközelebb megadod!


----------



## sz1944 (2010 Szeptember 5)

12.
- Jani, te már megint iszol! Megigérted, hogy más ember leszel!
- Más ember is lettem, de az is iszik.


----------



## sz1944 (2010 Szeptember 5)

13.
Mórickáékhoz tanfelügyelők érkeznek orosz órára és beülnek a leghátsó padba
Móricka mögé. A tanító néni felír egy cirillbetüs mondatot a táblára: 
- Na, gyerekek, ki tudja lefordítani?
Néma csend, az osztály meg van illetődve. Egyedül Móricka jelentkezik.
A tanár néni gondolkozik: Móricka világéletében csonthülye volt az
oroszhoz, de talán most megmenti az órát! Felszólitja:
- Na, mit jelent a mondat?
- Figyeld, milyen jó segge van a tanárnőnek!
A tanárnő elvörösödik, dühösen rákiabál:
- Nem elég, hogy buta vagy, még szemtelen is! Azonnal ülj le!
Móricka leül, de közben hátrasziszegi a tanfelügyelőknek:
- Mi a [email protected] súgnak, ha nem tudnak oroszul!?


----------



## sz1944 (2010 Szeptember 5)

14.
- Hé szomszéd! Használhatnam a fűnyíróját?
- Hát persze, csak ne vigye ki a kertemböl!


----------



## sz1944 (2010 Szeptember 5)

15.
Szülőszoba, várakozó apuka...
Kivágódik az ajtó, jön az orvos. Bal kezében egy csecsemő, a másikban
egy balta. Felemeli a baltát és azt mondja:
- 3 kiló 20! Maradhat?


----------



## sz1944 (2010 Szeptember 5)

16.
Józsika eltéved a városban, megszólít egy férfit:
- Hé fater! Hogy jutok innen leghamarabb a kórházhoz?
- Úgy, hogy még egyszer faternak szólítasz!


----------



## sz1944 (2010 Szeptember 5)

17.
A székely, meg a fia az érett gyümölcsöket szedik össze a kertben.
A fiú megkérdezi:
- Mi lesz ebből a sok gyümölcsből, édesapám?
- Hát, ha anyád meggyógyul, lekvár, ha nem, akkor pálinka.


----------



## sz1944 (2010 Szeptember 5)

18.
Vidéki vendéglőben:
- Cigánypecsenye van?
- Hát van, de akkor zene nincs...


----------



## sz1944 (2010 Szeptember 5)

19.
Két szőke nő utazik a vonatfülkében. Velük szemben ül egy őszes szakállú férfi.
Egyik szőke:
- Te, ez nem István, a király?
Másik szőke:
- Hülye vagy, az ezer éve meghalt!
Kis idő múlva belép egy férfi a fülkébe.
- Helló István! Hogy vagy? Ezer éve nem láttalak.
Mire az első szőke:
- Na, ki a hülye?


----------



## sz1944 (2010 Szeptember 5)

20. - !!!!!!!!!!!
A vendéget megvágja a borbély, majd zavarában beszélgetni próbál:
- Bocsánat, uram, járt már nálunk?
- Nem, a lábamat a háborúban vesztettem el.


----------



## sz1944 (2010 Szeptember 5)

21. - biztos, ami biztos ...

- Doktor úr, azt hiszem, új szemüvegre lenne szükségem!
- Az biztos, mert ez egy hentesüzlet!

-----------------

- Mit szólt az asszony, amikor tegnap betintázva mentél haza?
- Szólni nem szólt semmit, azt a két fogamat meg úgyis ki akartam 
húzatni...

-----------------


----------



## mviki1995 (2010 Szeptember 5)

helló


----------



## Lycidas (2010 Szeptember 5)

hallo


----------



## Lycidas (2010 Szeptember 5)

hi


----------



## Lycidas (2010 Szeptember 5)

mar mindjar 10, csak nem tudom mit irjak


----------



## Lycidas (2010 Szeptember 5)

mar megint en


----------



## szecsor (2010 Szeptember 5)

*???*

Ez már a 21., de még mindig nem enged tölteni :-(


----------



## szecsor (2010 Szeptember 5)

Ezt tényleg nem értem...


----------



## kpety (2010 Szeptember 5)

nem értem


----------



## glanstor (2010 Szeptember 5)

szia, Melitta!


----------



## kpety (2010 Szeptember 5)

jaaaa


----------



## kpety (2010 Szeptember 5)

régen is így volt?


----------



## kpety (2010 Szeptember 5)

szia


----------



## kpety (2010 Szeptember 5)

köszi


----------



## kpety (2010 Szeptember 5)

nnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## kpety (2010 Szeptember 5)

bocsi


----------



## kpety (2010 Szeptember 5)

dtő


----------



## hunbeowulf (2010 Szeptember 5)

Üdv! Szükségem lenne a hozzászólásokra, szóval leírok nektek egy versecskét


----------



## kpety (2010 Szeptember 5)

tutitok


----------



## kpety (2010 Szeptember 5)

bucece


----------



## erika0101 (2010 Szeptember 5)

Köszönöm szépen, örök hálám!


----------



## glanstor (2010 Szeptember 5)

szia, Lycidas


----------



## kpety (2010 Szeptember 5)

fele


----------



## kpety (2010 Szeptember 5)

mire jó ez?


----------



## glanstor (2010 Szeptember 5)

dehogynem


----------



## kpety (2010 Szeptember 5)

aha


----------



## kpety (2010 Szeptember 5)

u8p


----------



## hunbeowulf (2010 Szeptember 5)

[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif]Wass Albert: Üzenet haza

[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif]Üzenem az otthoni hegyeknek:
a csillagok járása változó.[/FONT]


----------



## kpety (2010 Szeptember 5)

855


----------



## hunbeowulf (2010 Szeptember 5)

[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif]És törvényei vannak a szeleknek,
esőnek, hónak, fellegeknek
és nincsen ború, örökkévaló.[/FONT]


----------



## glanstor (2010 Szeptember 5)

kpety: nem éppen jó, de ez van


----------



## hunbeowulf (2010 Szeptember 5)

[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif]A víz szalad, a kő marad,
a kő marad.[/FONT]


----------



## hunbeowulf (2010 Szeptember 5)

[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif]Üzenem a földnek: csak teremjen,
ha sáska rágja is le a vetést.
Ha vakond túrja is a gyökeret.[/FONT]


----------



## glanstor (2010 Szeptember 5)

ez már az ötödik


----------



## hunbeowulf (2010 Szeptember 5)

[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif]A világ fölött őrködik a Rend
s nem vész magja a nemes gabonának,
de híre sem lesz egykor a csalánnak;[/FONT]


----------



## kpety (2010 Szeptember 5)

etetl651


----------



## hunbeowulf (2010 Szeptember 5)

[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif]az idő lemarja a gyomokat.
A víz szalad, a kő marad,
a kő marad. [/FONT]


----------



## glanstor (2010 Szeptember 5)

hű, de lassan gyűl...


----------



## hunbeowulf (2010 Szeptember 5)

[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif]Üzenem az erdőnek: ne féljen,
ha csattog is a baltások hada.
[/FONT]


----------



## glanstor (2010 Szeptember 5)

hétmérföldes léptekkel halad az idő


----------



## kpety (2010 Szeptember 5)

oké


----------



## hunbeowulf (2010 Szeptember 5)

[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif]Mert erősebb a baltánál a fa
s a vérző csonkból virradó tavaszra
új erdő sarjad győzedelmesen.[/FONT]


----------



## glanstor (2010 Szeptember 5)

nekem aztán nyolc


----------



## kpety (2010 Szeptember 5)

18


----------



## hunbeowulf (2010 Szeptember 5)

[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif]S még mindig lesznek fák, mikor a rozsda
a gyilkos vasat rég felfalta már
s a sújtó kéz is szent jóvátétellel
hasznos anyaggá vált a föld alatt...
A víz szalad, a kő marad,
a kő marad. [/FONT]


----------



## glanstor (2010 Szeptember 5)

a 9 múzsáról nem is beszélve


----------



## kpety (2010 Szeptember 5)

19


----------



## hunbeowulf (2010 Szeptember 5)

[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif]Üzenem a háznak, mely fölnevelt:
ha egyenlővé teszik is a földdel,
nemzedékek őrváltásain
jönnek majd újra boldog építők
és kiássák a fundamentumot
s az erkölcs ősi, hófehér kövére
emelnek falat, tetőt, templomot.[/FONT]


----------



## glanstor (2010 Szeptember 5)

most lesz félidő, pihenek egy kicsit


----------



## kpety (2010 Szeptember 5)

20


----------



## hunbeowulf (2010 Szeptember 5)

[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif]Jön ezer új Kőmíves Kelemen,
ki nem hamuval és nem embervérrel
köti meg a békesség falát,
de szenteltvízzel és búzakenyérrel
és épít régi kőből új hazát.[/FONT]


----------



## kpety (2010 Szeptember 5)

+1


----------



## kuly (2010 Szeptember 5)

Üdv.Erdélyből.


----------



## hunbeowulf (2010 Szeptember 5)

[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif]Üzenem a háznak, mely fölnevelt:
a fundamentom Istentől való
és Istentől való az akarat,
mely újra építi a falakat.
A víz szalad, a kő marad,
a kő marad.
[/FONT]


----------



## hunbeowulf (2010 Szeptember 5)

[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif]És üzenem a volt barátaimnak,
kik megtagadják ma a nevemet:
ha fordul egyet újra a kerék,
én akkor is a barátjok leszek
és nem lesz bosszú, gyűlölet, harag.[/FONT]


----------



## glanstor (2010 Szeptember 5)

focicsapat félidő után


----------



## hunbeowulf (2010 Szeptember 5)

[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif]Kezet nyújtunk egymásnak és megyünk
és leszünk Egy Cél és Egy Akarat:
a víz szalad, de a kő marad,
a kő marad. [/FONT]


----------



## kuly (2010 Szeptember 5)

Köszi a segítséget Melitta.


----------



## hunbeowulf (2010 Szeptember 5)

[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif]És üzenem mindenkinek,
testvérnek, rokonnak, idegennek,
gonosznak, jónak, hűségesnek és alávalónak,
annak, akit a fájás űz és annak,
kinek kezéhez vércseppek tapadnak:
vigyázzatok és imádkozzatok![/FONT]


----------



## glanstor (2010 Szeptember 5)

egy tucat


----------



## kuly (2010 Szeptember 5)

aaaaaaaaaaaabbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbccccccccccccccc


----------



## hunbeowulf (2010 Szeptember 5)

[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif]Valahol fönt a magos ég alatt
mozdulnak már lassan a csillagok
a s víz szalad és csak a kő marad,
a kő marad. [/FONT]


----------



## glanstor (2010 Szeptember 5)

kinek a szerencse


----------



## hunbeowulf (2010 Szeptember 5)

[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif]Maradnak az igazak és a jók.
A tiszták és békességesek.
Erdők, hegyek, tanok és emberek.
Jól gondolja meg, ki mit cselekszik![/FONT]


----------



## glanstor (2010 Szeptember 5)

szülinapom!


----------



## kuly (2010 Szeptember 5)

gdfsjdclyhbcmfldlsls.c,


----------



## glanstor (2010 Szeptember 5)

idus


----------



## hunbeowulf (2010 Szeptember 5)

[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif]Likasszák már az égben fönt a rostát
s a csillagok tengelyét olajozzák
szorgalmas angyalok.[/FONT]


----------



## hunbeowulf (2010 Szeptember 5)

[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif]És lészen csillagfordulás megint
és miként hirdeti a Biblia:
megméretik az embernek fia
s ki mint vetett, azonképpen arat.
Mert elfut a víz és csak a kő marad,
de a kő marad.[/FONT]


----------



## glanstor (2010 Szeptember 5)

dieciséis


----------



## kuly (2010 Szeptember 5)

12548953321gfkflkfl


----------



## hunbeowulf (2010 Szeptember 5)

És meg is lettem ^^


----------



## glanstor (2010 Szeptember 5)

szép kor


----------



## kuly (2010 Szeptember 5)

Kicsi vagyok én ,majd megnövök én.


----------



## glanstor (2010 Szeptember 5)

nagykor


----------



## glanstor (2010 Szeptember 5)

egggy híjjján


----------



## glanstor (2010 Szeptember 5)

góóóól!


----------



## kuly (2010 Szeptember 5)

Magda,olyan,mint a labda.


----------



## kuly (2010 Szeptember 5)

Még 5_re van szükségem


----------



## kuly (2010 Szeptember 5)

induljunk kispajtások


----------



## kuly (2010 Szeptember 5)

hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## kuly (2010 Szeptember 5)

rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## kuly (2010 Szeptember 5)

kész vagyok


----------



## kuly (2010 Szeptember 5)

Ennyi volt


----------



## fredi1952 (2010 Szeptember 5)

Köszönöm a feltöltést


----------



## fredi1952 (2010 Szeptember 5)

Köszönöm


----------



## fredi1952 (2010 Szeptember 5)

Köszönöm a szép munkát


----------



## fredi1952 (2010 Szeptember 5)

Ez egy igazi gyöngyszem. Köszönöm


----------



## fredi1952 (2010 Szeptember 5)

Hatalmas kedvencem ez a film.


----------



## adrikahh (2010 Szeptember 5)

Hello!
1


----------



## adrikahh (2010 Szeptember 5)

már 2


----------



## adrikahh (2010 Szeptember 5)

most már 3


----------



## adrikahh (2010 Szeptember 5)

éééés 4


----------



## adrikahh (2010 Szeptember 5)

már csak 15 kell xD


----------



## adrikahh (2010 Szeptember 5)

már csak tizennéégy


----------



## adrikahh (2010 Szeptember 5)

Aa


----------



## adrikahh (2010 Szeptember 5)

Bééé


----------



## adrikahh (2010 Szeptember 5)

Cica


----------



## adrikahh (2010 Szeptember 5)

Dejóó


----------



## adrikahh (2010 Szeptember 5)

Ennyi még nem lesz elég


----------



## adrikahh (2010 Szeptember 5)

Ébresztőőő xd


----------



## adrikahh (2010 Szeptember 5)

falni akarok


----------



## adrikahh (2010 Szeptember 5)

gulyáslevest :'DD


----------



## adrikahh (2010 Szeptember 5)

hagymakarikával..csakmert H betűű jön a G után (angol éjbíszí)


----------



## adrikahh (2010 Szeptember 5)

inni is kéne hozzá


----------



## adrikahh (2010 Szeptember 5)

jajj de mit? xd


----------



## adrikahh (2010 Szeptember 5)

kóláát mert K betűű


----------



## adrikahh (2010 Szeptember 5)

Lálálálá már csak 2 kell


----------



## adrikahh (2010 Szeptember 5)

Mamma Mia! És végül megvan a 20 hozzászólásom ^^


----------



## damondesign (2010 Szeptember 5)

Jelen 1


----------



## damondesign (2010 Szeptember 5)

De sok kell még a 20-hoz


----------



## damondesign (2010 Szeptember 5)

Uhh, és még 20 másodpercnek is el kell telnie...


----------



## damondesign (2010 Szeptember 5)

Szakad az esô, és egy fickó haza akar menni a vasútállomásról. Beül egy taxiba.
- Mennyiért vinne haza?
- 100 dollár.
- 100 dollár?! Nekem csak 80 dolcsim van. Tegye meg, hogy hazavisz!
- 100 vagy nincs fuvar.
- Oké, akkor vigyen addig, amíg a 80 tart.
Mennek, és már csak két kilométer van hátra, amikor megáll a taxis.
- Jaj, ne legyen már ennyire szívtelen, hisz szakad az esô!
De a taxist nem hatja meg a dolog, és kidobja utasát, aki bosszút forral. Másnap megint taxival akar hazamenni, de akkor már 120 dollárja van. Taxisa ötödik a droszton, így a fickó beugrik az elsô autóba:
- Itt van 120 dolcsi, vigyél haza és szopjál le, szivi!
- Mit képzelsz, te köcsög állat! Na húzzál ki, de gyorsan!
Eljátssza ezt mindenkinél, míg végül a tegnapihoz nem ér.
- Helló! Van nálam 120 dollár. Százért vigyen haza, a húszasért pedig integessen a kollégáinak és mosolyogjon rájuk, amikor elhaladunk mellettük, kérem...


----------



## damondesign (2010 Szeptember 5)

Kívánságműsor a rádióban:

- A frankhiteleseknek küldeném sok szeretettel a Neoton Família 220 felett című nótáját


----------



## damondesign (2010 Szeptember 5)

A skót fekszik a halálos ágyán, körülötte ott a családja.
Megyszólal az öreg.
- Fiam itt vagy? Igen apám, feleli.
- Lányom itt vagy? Igen apám, felei.
- drága feleségem itt vagy, itt van mindenki? Igen kedvesem itt az egész család.
...Akkor a faszért ég a konyhába a villany....


----------



## damondesign (2010 Szeptember 5)

Újságíró készít riportot az elmegyógyintézetben. Azt kérdi a főorvostól:
- Hogyan állapítják meg egy páciensről, hogy már elhagyhatja a kórházat?
- Vannak olyan feladataink, amiket helyesen végrehajtva bizonyíthatják elmeállapotukat.
- Tudna egy ilyen példát mondani?
- Persze. Vegyük például ezt: van egy kád, teli vízzel. Van a fürdőszobában három tárgy, egy kiskanál, egy pohár és egy vödör. Melyikkel tüntetné el a vizet a kádból?
- Ó, hát ez egyszerű! Minden normális ember a vödröt választaná.
- Nem, minden normális ember kihúzná a dugót a kádból.


----------



## damondesign (2010 Szeptember 5)

- Kérem, meg tudna mondani, mennyi a pontos idő?
- Persze, fel van nekem ide írva. Nyolc óra van.
- Köszönöm. De ne haragudjon, mit mond, ha nem nyolc óra van?
- Azt, hogy nem tudom mennyi az idő.
- Aha. És honnan tudja azt, hogy nyolc óra van-e?
- Hát fel van nekem ide írva.


----------



## sancika39 (2010 Szeptember 5)

Na kezdjük!!!


----------



## sancika39 (2010 Szeptember 5)

Még 19 van hátra!!!


----------



## sancika39 (2010 Szeptember 5)

Miért pont húsz???


----------



## sancika39 (2010 Szeptember 5)

Biztos bűvös szám!!!


----------



## damondesign (2010 Szeptember 5)

Férj hazajön a melóból, levágja magát a fotelbe a TV elé és foghegyről odakiált a feleségének:
- Hozz egy sört mielőtt elkezdődik!
Az asszony hozza, kicsit később a férj megint kiállt!
- Hozz gyorsan még egy sört, mielőtt elkezdődik!
Az asszony nem érti, de azért hozza.
Tíz perc múlva újra kiállt a férj:
- Hozd gyorsan a következőt, mert most már tényleg mindjárt elkezdődik!
A feleség teljesen kiborul, üvölteni kezd:
- Na mi van!? Ma este ez minden tőled? Csak ülsz a rohadt TV előtt és a piát vedeled!? Te utolsó, senkiházi, lusta részeges állat! Te . . .
Mire a férj szomorúan:
- Elkezdődött.


----------



## sancika39 (2010 Szeptember 5)

Vagy életkor???


----------



## damondesign (2010 Szeptember 5)

Haverom megy haza, és már az ajtóban hallja bentről hogy:
- ÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁ.
Óvatosan benyit, megy a hang irányába, egyre hangosabb:
- ÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁ.
Belép a fürdőbe és látja, hogy a ruhák ÁÁÁÁÁ-znak a kádban.


----------



## damondesign (2010 Szeptember 5)

a 20 még nem is primszám


----------



## sancika39 (2010 Szeptember 5)

Jöjjenek viccek!!!



- Jean! Hány fokos a fürdővizem?

- 26, Uram.

- Plusz vagy minusz?


----------



## damondesign (2010 Szeptember 5)

Vacsoránál ül a székely család, de a kis Áron igencsak helytelenkedik.
Apja többször rászól:
- Áron, ne helytelenkedj!
De Áron továbbra sem fogd szót, végül az öreg elunja, s egy nyaklevest akar lehúzni a fiának. ám a kis Áron lehajol, s a pofon az asszonyt találja.
Mire az apa nyugodtan:
- Ott is jó helyt van!


----------



## damondesign (2010 Szeptember 5)

Szilveszter éjjel kopogtatnak a székely ajtaján:
- Ki a' ? - szól ki az öreg.
- Népszokásokat jöttünk gyűjteni.
- És mit akarnak?!
- Hát csak beszélgetni!
Csönd, majd válasz:
- Háát.., csak beszélgessenek...


----------



## sancika39 (2010 Szeptember 5)

- Mi az abszolút pletyka?
- ???
- Amikor a néma elmondja a süketnek, hogy a vak látta a bénát szaladni.


----------



## damondesign (2010 Szeptember 5)

Két újságíró megy az utcán. Találkoznak egy idős emberrel, megkérdezik tőle:
- Hány éves?
- 100.
- Elárulná, mi a hosszú élet titka?
- Reggel kefir, este kefir.
Mennek tovább, meglátnak egy még idősebb embert. Tőle is megkérdezik:
- Hány éves?
-101.
- Mi a hosszú élet titka?
- Reggel kefir, este kefir.
Továbbhaladva megakad a szemük egy - az eddigieknél is - öregebbnek tűnő férfival.
- Mi a hosszú élet titka?
- Reggel pálinka, este pálinka, közben egy kis vodka.
- És hány éves, uram?
- 28.


----------



## damondesign (2010 Szeptember 5)

Bejött az élelmiszerboltba egy szöszi.
- Kérek egy kék Szofit!
Levettem egy egy nekem szimpatikus darabot a sok közül, és a hölgy elé tettem. A dobozon nagy fekete keretben az állt, hogy a dohányzás tüdőrákot okoz. A hölgy felháborodva utasította vissza:
- Nekem ez nem kell, mert ez tüdőrákot okoz!
Padlót fogtam. Hogy valaki ilyen jó helyzetfelismerő legyen! És így lehessen rá hatni! Elhatároztam, hogy olyat mondok ami alapjaiban rengeti meg a világnézetét, majd elboruló aggyal, de faarccal közöltem vele:
- Sajnos mind rákot okoz.
Erre ő szintén faarccal:
- Adjon egy másik dobozzal ugyanebből a márkából!
Először azt hittem viccel, de rájöttem hogy nem. Hát, én adtam neki.
- Erre meg az van írva, hogy a terhesség megszakadásához vezethet.
- Ó, az jó, nem vagyok terhes, és így nincs gond. Tüdőrákot mégse szeretnék kapni!
Azt hittem, felkötöm magam, de erőt vettem magamon, végül is a napom szép volt, mert újfent örömöt okoztam egy vásárlónak. De a történetnek itt nincs vége. A hölgy pár nap múlva visszatért, megint kért egy kék Szofit. Rutinos droidkezelőként mindjárt meg is néztem, mi van a dobozon. Az írás imígyen szólt: "A dohányzás csökkenti a spermiumok számát." Gondoltam, ez biztos jó lesz, és oda is adtam. Nézegette, nézegette, közben egy pár embert kiszolgáltam, majd közölte:
- Ez férfi cigi, ez nekem nem jó! Adjon nőit!


----------



## Futyike (2010 Szeptember 5)

*20 hozzászólás*

1. Sziasztok!
Életemben egyszer jártam Kanadában. Gyönyörű!


----------



## damondesign (2010 Szeptember 5)

Unoka panaszkodik a nagyijának:
- Nagyi, annyira rossz, hogy senki sem akar kijönni velem szórakozni a városba, mindenki csak a Faacebookja előtt ül és csetel.
A nagyi széles vigyorral:
- Orly? LOL!


----------



## orsicy21 (2010 Szeptember 5)

hello


----------



## sancika39 (2010 Szeptember 5)

Mórickát dorgálja az apukája:
- Kisfiam, pont úgy eszel, mint a malacok! Igen, pont olyan vagy mint egy malac! Tudod egyáltalán mi az a malac?
- Igen, papa! A malac egy nagy disznónak a gyereke!


----------



## damondesign (2010 Szeptember 5)

Én még sosem jártam Kanadában, de elhiszem, hogy gyönyörű


----------



## sancika39 (2010 Szeptember 5)

Két szőke nő beszélget:
- Jaj, rémes ez az idő. Nem elég, hogy esik az eső, de még az esernyőmet is elhagytam!
- És mikor vetted észre?
- Amikor a kapuban össze akartam csukni!


----------



## damondesign (2010 Szeptember 5)

Egy fiatalember a városba költözik és beáll egy nagyáruházba eladónak.
- Van valami tapasztalata ezen a területen?- kérdezi a főnöke.
- Persze, én ne tudnék eladni ...
A manager gondolja, na majd meglátjuk, de tetszik neki a fiatalember
önbizal...ma.
Az első nap után megkérdezi tőle:
- Na, hány vevője volt ma?
- Csak egy.
- Egy? A többi eladó átlaga napi 20-30! Mennyi volt a bevétele?
- 210 325,65 dollárt.
- Mennyi???? Mit adott el?
- Először eladtam neki 1 pecahorgot. Aztán egy nagyobbat. A végén egy
egész horgászfelszerelést. Aztán kérdeztem, hova akar horgászni menni?
Ő fel akart menni az északi partra. Erre azt tanácsoltam, hogy oda 
kell egy vitorlás is. Erre elmentünk az osztályra és vett egy duplamotoros
Seawind-et. De nem volt biztos benne, hogy a Civic-je el tudja-e
vontatni. Így lementünk a szalonba es eladtam neki egy Pajero-t 4WD
kerékmeghajtással.
- Maga azt akarja mondani, hogy az az ember akart 1 horgot és maga
a végén eladott neki egy hajót, meg egy autót?
- Háááát, nem egészen... Az Úr egy csomag tamponért jött be.. .
Erre mondtam neki, ha már a hétvégéje í gy el van baszva, elmehetne
inkább horgászni...


----------



## Futyike (2010 Szeptember 5)

*20 hozzászólás*

2.
Ismeritek Fejes Endre A Hazudós című novelláját?
Ebből fogok idézni.


----------



## Futyike (2010 Szeptember 5)

*20 hozzászólás*

3.
A hazudós


Nyári estéken fönt ültünk a pad támláján, szorosan, mint dróton a madarak, lábunkkal harangozva a levegőben, és szájharmonikáztunk. Ahogy megzörrent orrunk előtt a bokor, ledobtuk magunkat a földre, készen arra, hogy elfussunk. De nem a csősz, hanem ő jelent meg, a hazudós. Soha nem használta az utakat. Szabadon járt, mint a halak a tenger vizében, keresztül a tér gondozott füvén-bokrán, és ezért is csodáltuk valamennyien. Előfordult, hogy a csősz megkergette, ilyenkor fürge, tornacipős lábát megszaporázta, és vissza-visszanevetett, ahogy a távolság nőtt közöttük. Később valamelyik bokorból megint előbukkant, és komoly ábrázattal mesélni kezdte valószínűtlen történeteit. Előfordult az is, hogy a csősz megfogta. Ilyenkor pufogott hátán a bot, úgy vitték be a Kenyérmező utca sarkán lévő rendőrőrsre. Olykor idézést kapott a Szerb utcai gyermekbíróságra, és mi áhítattal és tisztelettel bámultuk őt. Később elmesélte, hogy a rendőrbíró magázta, majd megkérte, négy órát maradjon a fogdában.


----------



## orsicy21 (2010 Szeptember 5)

itt barki barmit irhat? ertem en itt a normal beszedet persze)


----------



## sancika39 (2010 Szeptember 5)

- Mit mond a BKV ellenőr George Lucas-nak?
- ???
- Hé George! Lukassz!


----------



## Futyike (2010 Szeptember 5)

*20 hozzászólás*

4.
Megesett, hogy napokra eltűnt. Mikor újra megjelent, elkért egy cigarettavéget, és nagyokat szipákolva közölte, hogy a Margitszigeten, a Palatinus szállóban lakik pillanatnyilag, mert otthon ciánoznak.
- A szálló mennyezete színüveg, besüt a hold, és ha végigdőlök a selyemágyon, a csillagokat számolom. Reggel csöngetek, és csodálatos ezüsttálon egy egész libamájat hoznak be. A portás meg szalutál - és hegyeset köpött a kavicsok közé, mert a nyelvét csípte a nikotin.


----------



## sancika39 (2010 Szeptember 5)

Két skót az Alpokban túrázik. Egyszercsak belegurulnak egy gödörbe.
Eltelik egy nap és lefagy a nagylábujjuk.
Eltelik két nap és lefagy a fülük.
Harmadnap a gödörből kinézve fejeket pillantanak meg. Valaki bekiált:
- Itt a Vöröskereszt!
Mire az egyik skót:
- Köszönjük, de nem adakozunk


----------



## Futyike (2010 Szeptember 5)

*20 hozzászólás*

5.
Később lejött az apja, félszemű, goromba bádogos, és nadrágszíjjal keményen elpüfölte, majd nyakánál fogva cipelte haza. Sokáig, még a Berzsenyi utca végéről is visszahallatszott keserves jajgatása.
Most, ahogy a sötét bokorból előlépett a gázlámpa sápadt fényébe, mint valami huncut, varázslatokhoz értő kis manó, egyetlen intéssel elhallgattatott bennünket. Előrenyújtott tenyerében egy fekete lapú, fehér-piros számokkal teleírt szerkezet lapult. Türelmetlen szóval, kapkodva elmagyarázta a szabályokat, fölvonta szemöldökét és kiáltozott.
- Mindenki tett? Nincs tovább!
Megnyomott egy gombot, a parányi csontgolyó sebesen pörgött, és percek alatt elvesztette nyolcvan fillérjét. A szerkezetet messze elhajította, megvető, gúnyos kis mosolyt küldött utána, leült a padra és maga elé bámult. Mi cigarettával kínáltuk, és kértük őt, hogy meséljen.


----------



## sancika39 (2010 Szeptember 5)

Arra utaló jelek, hogy végérvényesen felnőttél:
1. Több ételt tartasz a hűtőben, mint sört.
2. Reggel 6 órakor kelsz - nem pedig akkor fekszel, mint régen.
3. A szobanövényeid mind életben vannak, és egyet sem szívtál el belőlük az utóbbi 3 évben.
4. Szex a díványon? Ugyan már...
5. Te vagy az, aki kihívja a rendőrséget, mert a szomszéd "büdös kölkei" nem hajlandók lehalkítani a zenét.
6. A barátaid házasodnak és elválnak, nem pedig felszedik és kirúgják őket.
7. A farmer és a pulóver már nem jelent számodra "kiöltözést".
8. A kanapén alvástól megfájdul a hátad.
9. Egy mozi és egy vacsora a teljes randi, nem pedig a randi kezdete.
10. A gyógyszertárba hashajtóért jársz, nem pedig óvszerért és terhességi tesztekért.
11. A reggelit reggel eszed.
12. A "mindjárt hányok" szöveget felváltotta a "köszönöm, de nem kérek többet".
13. A számítógép előtt töltött időd 90%-a tényleges munkával telik.
14. A nyári vakáció három hónap helyett csak egy hétig tart.
15. Végigolvastad ezt a listát, és most kétségbeesve keresed azt a pontot, amely nem illik rád...


----------



## Futyike (2010 Szeptember 5)

*20 hozzászólás*

6.
Fölnézett a sötét égre, fölizzott cigarettáján a parázs, és csöndesen mesélni kezdett.
- Reggel, amikor megvirradt, fölmentem a Sashegyre. Végigfeküdtem egy fehér sziklán, és bámultam a napot, ahogy fölkapaszkodik az OTI-torony tetejére. A város fölött füst lebegett, de a napot nem bírta eltakarni. Mellettem apró gyíkok süttették magukat. Lehúztam a trikómat és hátamat a hűvös kőhöz szorítottam. Egyszerre egy gyönyörű lány jött felém. Hófehér volt a blúza, és a haja olyan hosszú volt, hogy a derekáig ért. A színe pedig, mint a nagyjátszótéren a gesztenyefa levele, amikor hullani kezd. Leült mellém és megmondta a nevét.
Anna. Igen, Annának hívták.


----------



## sancika39 (2010 Szeptember 5)

Két tehén beszélget:
- Hallottál arról az új betegségről, amitől a tehenek megőrülnek? Kergemarha kór vagy mi.
- Igen. Még szerencse, hogy mi pingvinek vagyunk.


----------



## orsicy21 (2010 Szeptember 5)

ezek jo viccek...hehehe


----------



## sancika39 (2010 Szeptember 5)

A szőke nő odamegy a benzinkutashoz és így szól:
- Elnézést, de a pumpa nem ér el a kocsiig!
Mire a benzinkutas:
- Túl messze van, álljon közelebb!
Erre a szőke nő odasimul teljesen a benzinkutashoz.
- Elnézést, de a pumpa nem ér el a kocsiig!


----------



## Futyike (2010 Szeptember 5)

*20 hozzászólás*

7.
Kettétörtem az almámat és a felét neki adtam. Sokáig néztük a Dunát. Olyan kék volt, mint a szeme. Messze lakik nagyon, olyan messze, ahová már nem tudtunk ellátni. Kezét előrenyújtva mutatta az irányt, de ott már csak köd volt.
A Szent Anna tónál.
Onnan jött. Ott magasak a hegyek és a fenyőfák az égig érnek. Kis házakban laknak az emberek, és a fákra is föl szabad mászni, mert az erdőben nincsen csősz. A tóban lehet fürödni, és aranyhalak úsznak benne, mint az állatkertiben.
Megkért, hogy menjek vele, a feleségem lesz. És én megígértem neki. Akkor megcsókolta a számat, és elment, mert dolga volt. És én elutazom vele holnap messzire, és soha többé nem láttok...
Már messze járt, apró termetét az utolsó gázlámpa világította a Légszesz utca sarkán, mikor föltört belőlünk a düh, és köveket hajigálva utána, kiáltoztunk:
- Hazudsz, hazudós! Hazudsz, hazudós!
De éjjel, mikor a paplanok alá bújtunk, és elszenderültünk, édes nyál futott a szánkba, mert égbe nyúló fenyők között jártunk, és a lombok színe olyan volt, mint Annának a haja.


----------



## Futyike (2010 Szeptember 5)

*20 hozzászólás*

8.
...Elröpült egy esztendő, és már nem ültünk a pad támláján, harmonikáink is régen berozsdásodtak. Beolajoztuk a hajunkat, és fényes, lázas szemmel bámultuk a szomszéd polgári iskolából idejáró lányokat. Vastagodó hangon vitáztunk, hevesen és izgatottan, mintha birokra kelnénk, és suttogásunk úgy hangzott, mint egy rekedt, befulladt, ócska réztrombita, amibe valaki csak úgy próbából belefúj.
Volt a lányok között egy, akibe mindannyian szerelmesek voltunk. Bodorított, gesztenyeszín haja, nagy, csodálkozó szeme, apró egérfogai, csipkelődő nyelve engem is remegő izgalomba hozott. Tudta, hogy szép, és azt is, hogy ha szemünkbe néz, ha feszülő, kemény karját csak úgy véletlenül hozzánk érinti, vagy a padon szorosan ülve megérezzük csípője melegét, megszédülünk, mint a perzselő tűz körül röpködő bogarak. És lesütött szemmel, zavartan piszkáljuk izzadó tenyerünket.
Játszottunk találós kérdéseket, versenyt futottunk lélekszakadtáig, elfulladva, levegő után kapkodva a célban, ahol ő állt, csengő hangon kacagva, és kedves mosollyal jutalmazva a sápadt, gyöngyöző homlokú, boldog győztest. És ő játszott velünk, és mi hallatlan virtusokat követtünk el, úgy érezve, hogy élettel-halállal dacolunk. Verekedtünk keményre szorított ököllel, kaviccsal zúztuk szét a gázlámpa hosszúkás búráját, páros lábbal ugrottuk keresztül a padot, és fölgyújtottuk a papírkosarat, amibe a csősz a hegyes botra tűzdelt papírokat gyűjtötte.
Szívtuk egymás után a cigarettákat, hosszan, mélyen le a mellünkre, hányingerünk volt állandóan, és néha jólesett volna meghalni.
Csak ő maradt a régi.
Mikor a lámpagyújtogató fölnyúlt hosszú botjával az alkonyatba, és a tér utolsó lámpájánál végezte el komor szertartását, széthajtotta valamelyik bokrot, és megjelent. Ültünk szorosan összebújva a padon, ő nekitámaszkodott egy fának, és egykedvűen köpködte lába elé a tökmag héját. Mi nagy zajjal, lármásan kértük, hogy meséljen. Hátrasimította szemébe hulló haját, és ahogy beszélni kezdett, elhallgattunk.


----------



## sancika39 (2010 Szeptember 5)

A rendőr vonatjegyet vásárol:
- Egy retúr jegyet kérek.
- Hová? - kérdezi a pénztáros.
- Na mégis, mit gondol? Ide vissza!


----------



## Futyike (2010 Szeptember 5)

*20 hozzászólás*

9.
- Nagyon régen volt egy hatalmas téglagyár. A legnagyobb volt a világon. Rengeteg sok ember dolgozott benne, és a kéménye éjjel-nappal füstölgött. Az emberek veszekedtek, bántották egymást, és ezért víz tört föl a földből, és egy hajnalon elnyelte az egészet. Most a víz alatt dolgoznak, és soha többé föl nem jöhetnek.
Ma arra jártam, és megnéztem.
Olyan a víz fölöttük, mint egy tükör, csak néha itt-ott bugyborékol egyet. Öreg halász ül a ladikjában, azt mondta, feneketlen tó. Mindent elnyelő, mély és feneketlen. Esztendők óta kocsiszám öntik bele a szemetet, de elnyeli, és a tükre sima marad. A partján körbe sás nőtt, és madarak laknak benne.
Hasra feküdtem a csónakban, és próbáltam a víz alá nézni, de csak a sötétet láttam. Holnap hajnalban kimegyek és leúszom a fenékre...
Valamennyien kiáltoztunk.
- Hazudsz! A víz alatt nem lehet élni! Levegő nélkül nem lehet élni! Hazudós! Feneketlen tó fenekére akar úszni!
És valaki keményen mellének szegezte a kérdést:
- Hol az a tó?
Feszült örömmel, kamaszos kárörvendezéssel néztük őt, a rajtacsípettet, és vihogva bökdöstük egymás oldalát.
Szokása szerint a magasba bámult, mintha onnan várná a segítséget, és csöndesen azt mondta:
- A Lenke téren, a Fadrusz utca sarkánál, ahová örökké fúj a szél a hegy oldalán lévő barlangokból. Ott az a tó feneketlen.
Aztán bólintott felénk, átlépte a vékony, kifeszített drótot, és eltűnt a bokrok között.


----------



## sancika39 (2010 Szeptember 5)

A leprást és az elmebeteget a dutyiban egy cellába zárják. Első nap lerohad a leprás keze, megfogja, kidobja az ablakon. Másnap a lába rohad le, azt is kidobja a rácsok között, és így megy ez napról napra. Egyszercsak megszólal az elmebeteg:
- Mi van leprás, szökünk, szökünk?


----------



## Futyike (2010 Szeptember 5)

*20 hozzászólás*

10.
Egyik nap a bodros hajú lány nevetve kérdezte:
- Na, volt a feneketlen tó fenekén?
Sokáig nézte őt, és komolyan mondta:
- Nem. Még nem volt rá időm.
A lány gúnyosan nevetett, és ő csöndesen megszólalt.
- Szép vagy.
A lány zavarba jött, és elkerülte a szemét. Mi dermedten bámultuk őket, nem nevettünk és nem is értettük a dolgot.
- Meséljen valamit - mondta a lány, és oldalról kacéran pillantott rá.
- Hozok neked egy szép ajándékot. Drágább, mint az ezüst, és az aranynál is drágább, mert a szivárvány színe van rajta. Most elmegyek, mert messzire utazom érte. Csak én tudom, hol van, és csak én tudom elhozni onnan. Várj rám, elhozom neked.
A lány tágra nyílt szemmel hallgatta, és szomorúan, félve kérdezte:
- Maga mért hazudik mindig?
És ő csöndesen válaszolt:
- Én mindig az igazat mondom.
Belőlünk feltört hangos röhögéssel a lefojtott féltékenység.
- Hazudós! Hazudós! - és a szomszéd gázgyár falai visszaverték a hangokat.
Idegesen összerezzent, talán életében először.
Hátrasimította a haját, és egyenes, kihúzott derékkal, büszkén végigmért bennünket, száján gőgös mosoly ült, és elment.


----------



## Futyike (2010 Szeptember 5)

*20 hozzászólás*

11.
Másnap kilépett a bokorból, foltozott inge alól óvatosan, mintha a szívét emelné ki, selyempapír csomagot húzott elő. A lehántott burokból soha nem látott szép pávatoll millió színe csillant föl. Lassan forgatta, mint aki gyönyörködik változatos, gazdag pompájában. A lányra nézett, mélyen a szemébe, és halkan mondta:
- Én soha nem hazudok. Ezt messziről hoztam neked, vad, veszélyes sziklákról, hasammal kúsztam, körmömmel kapaszkodtam, a nap tűzött rám, de elhoztam neked, mert szép vagy.
- Üzletben vette! Vásárolta! - mondtuk, mikor elment, aztán elhallgattunk, mert a lány a selymes tollat arcához simította, és elmerengve, furcsán, mint aki titkot tud, fényes szemmel mosolygott.
A reggeli lapokban olvastuk, hogy a Rudas-fürdő oldalán a Gellérthegy meredek szikláiról a tűzoltók hoztak le egy fiatal suhancot, aki elhullatott pávatollat keresett. A hegy lábánál összegyűlt tömeg izgatottan figyelte a halálos veszélyben levő gyereket, aki kezével kapaszkodva egy repedésben, lábával kalimpálva lógott a mélység fölött. Mikor a tűzoltó a létrán lekúszott vele, az izgatott tömegből többen pofozni kezdték. A gyerek riadtan, sírásra görbülő szájjal tűrte egy ideig, aztán hirtelen mozdulattal kiugrott a gyűrűből és elfutott. Kezében ott szorongatta a pávatollat.


----------



## sancika39 (2010 Szeptember 5)

Haldoklik a skót, halálos ágyához hívatja a rokonságot, és kérdi tőlük:
- Itt vagy, édes fiam?
- Itt vagyok, édesapám.
- Itt vagy, drága feleségem?
- Igen édesem, itt vagyok!
- Itt vagy drága húgom?
- Itt vagyok bátyám.
- Mindenki itt van?
- Igen - válaszolja a rokonság.
- Akkor miért ég kint a villany?


----------



## Futyike (2010 Szeptember 5)

*20 hozzászólás*

12.
Mikor eljött az ősz, sokáig bámulta a sárguló leveleket.
A lány ingerülten rászólt.
- Mit bámészkodsz?
- Nem látod? - mondta ő szomorúan. - Az ősz megcsókolta a terünket, és az elhalványodott. Meghalnak a fák, a fű, a bokrok.
- Nevetséges! - mondta a lány. - Ősz van, és ezen semmi bámulni való!
Ő eltűnődve, csöndes hangján mesélni kezdett.
- Egyszer egy nagy teremben jártam. Fehérek voltak a falak, az ágyak meg az emberek. Nagy volt a csönd, és lábujjhegyen jártam, hogy meg ne zavarjam. Az ablak előtt is volt ágy, oda leültem. Kint a kertben sárgultak a levelek, és a nyitott ablakon át láttam, hogy egy szellő beszökik. Körbefutott a termen, aztán megcsókolta az anyámat. Az ősz küldte be, a szememmel láttam. Akkor ő, mint most a tér, elhalványodott, és becsukta a szemét...
Fázósan összehúzta magát, és fölhajtotta vékony nyakára a kabát gallérját. Nem szóltunk rá semmit, nem nevettünk az arcába, szomorúak lettünk.
A lány a karjába kapaszkodott, riadt volt a szeme, sírós hangon förmedt rá.
- Megint hazudtál! A szelet nem látni! Mondd, hogy hazudtál!
Ő, a hazudós, ránézett hosszan, és lassan, megértően bólintott.
- Hazudtam. A szelet nem látni.
Megsimította gyöngéden a lány haját, és vidám fütyörészésbe kezdett.


----------



## Futyike (2010 Szeptember 5)

*20 hozzászólás*

13.
Mikor lehullott a hó, és a tér szélén álló parányi óvoda faépülete átváltozott mesebeli kunyhóvá, beköltöztünk a Luther utcai kis cukrászdába. Itt töltöttük el az estéket, a túlórákból és a borravalókból, amit mesterségünk szerint összekuporgattunk.
Egyik este, mikor megérkezett, és összefagyott kezét fölmelegítette, mert napközben a Teleki téri piacon a csomagokat, kosarakat hordta haza az asszonyoknak, amikor már a krémesét is megette, és cigarettára gyújtott, megkértük, meséljen.
Hátradőlt a széken, a mennyezet gipszmintáját bámulta, és hozzákezdett.


----------



## sancika39 (2010 Szeptember 5)

Egy férfi minden szombaton horgászni jár, az időjárástól függetlenül. Ha esik, ha fúj, ő minden szombaton hajnali 4-kor már a vízparton üldögél.
Egyik nap azonban nagyon rosszul érzi magát, és mivel még jégeső is esik, meggondolja magát és visszamegy a házba. A felesége még alszik, így a sötét szobában levetkőzik és befekszik az asszny mellé. Odabújik hozzá, és a fülébe súgja:
- Nagyon cudar idő van odakint!
A felesége félálomban:
- Most gondold el, és az idióta férjem még ilyenkor is pecázik!


----------



## Futyike (2010 Szeptember 5)

*20 hozzászólás*

14.
- A múlt nyáron, sötét éjszakán, egy kékfényű, huncut kis csillag lecsúszott az égről. Magasról jött, és fényes csíkot húzott a sötét égre. hogy visszataláljon. Egy tó tükréhez ért le, és ámultan látta magát benne. Fölkapaszkodott a sásra, hintáztatta magát, és boldogan kacagott, milyen szép is ő.
Teknőc hátán béka evezett arra és fölkavarta a sima vizet.
Mérgesen zavarta el hintájáról a csillag, de a béka nem ment. Csónakjával ott keringett előtte, lágy hullámokat hajtva a sás alá.
"Jaj, de csúnya vagy" - kiáltott a csillag, és a béka mérgesen szólt föl hozzá:
"Lehet, de itthon vagyok, és te nem küldhetsz el!"
Hosszú vitába kezdtek, és a tó világa két táborra szakadt.
"Menjen! Semmi dolga itt" - mondta a hosszú nyakú gólya.
A sárga hajú kacsának más volt a véleménye:
"Miért, kérem? Ez nem helyes. Ő vendég, és ezért tisztelni kell."
Én egy karcsú fűzfa kinyúló ágán feküdtem, és hallgattam őket. Beszélt a fácán meg a csalogány is, rikoltozott a sokszínű páva, csak a halak tátogtak némán, merev szemmel figyelve az eseményeket.
Éreztem, a hajnal megborzolta a hajamat, előbújt álmából az árnyék, reggel lett. A kis csillag fölnézett az égre, de nem látta a csíkot, mert a nap letörölte. Leszálltam a fáról, a sáshoz mentem, de a csillag már nem élt.
Hazahoztam emlékbe, egyszer majd megmutatom, olyan mint egy lila színű kavics...
- Lila kavics - biggyesztette száját a lány, és tükrében bodros haját rendezgetve kérdezte: - Szebbet nem tudsz?
Ő fölkacagott, és vidáman mondta:
- De igen! Szebbet is tudok! 
És mikor hozzákezdett boldogan mosolygó, fényes szemmel, még nem tudtuk, hogy ez lesz az utolsó, amit hallunk tőle.


----------



## orsicy21 (2010 Szeptember 5)

en is bovitem akkor a hozaszolasaimat  ) ) )


----------



## sancika39 (2010 Szeptember 5)

- Hogyan kezdődik a cigány szakácskönyv?
- ???
- Lopj két tojást...


----------



## Futyike (2010 Szeptember 5)

*20 hozzászólás*

15.
- Van egy malacom odahaza a szekrényemben. A háta föl van hasítva. Ott dobálom be a pénzemet. Tavaszra meghízlalom, hogy nehéz legyen, aztán földhöz csapom, mert tavaszra házasodom! A Szegényház téri templomban végiggurítják a piros szőnyeget és búgni fog az orgona. A villamosok halkabban csöngetnek majd, és a taxisofőrök is kímélni fogják a dudáikat. Az egész várost meghívom, álljanak sorfalat az utcákon.
Tavasszal, mikor kék az ég, amikor a kávéházak elé már kiülnek, a Körút lombos fáin vidáman berzenkednek a szemtelen verebek, és délben öblös hangon kondulnak a harangok. Tavasszal, mikor ez a város fölébred, akkor házasodom! Ti is ott lesztek mindannyian, és nevetni fogtok, likőrt iszunk, és telerakjuk a bendőnket virslivel meg mindenféle jó falattal. Hordószám csapoljuk a habzó sört, a csőszöket is meghívjuk, morc képükre mosolyt varázsolunk, a rendőrök is ott lesznek, és a fényes kardokkal ők szelik majd a pirosra sült cipókat. Tavasszal kilépünk a templomból a kék ég alá, elbúcsúzunk tőletek, és fényes testű gépmadárral elröpülünk messzire, egy kicsiny házba, föl a magas hegyek közé...
Mosolyogva, csillogó szemmel hallgattuk.


----------



## Futyike (2010 Szeptember 5)

*20 hozzászólás*

16.
- Hazudsz! - mondta unottan a lány. - Tavaszra annyi sem lesz a pénzed, hogy ruhát vegyél magadnak.
De ő csak nevetett.
- Nem lesz? Azt mondod? Tavaszra? Akkor nem ismered a tavaszt! Bodros bárányfelhőt, langyos esőt, üde zöldet, mindent ad! A teret, a kedves teret fölöltözteti, és megtanítja mosolyogni a betegeket is. Kitárja az ablakokat, virágot varázsol a cserepekbe és füttyszót a házmesterek szájába. Tavasszal boldogság van, akkor házasodom!
Kint, az ónszínű égből hullt a hó, fehér pajzsot cipeltek hátukon a villamosok, és lassan, nesztelenül gurultak az autók, vigyázva az alvó város csöndjére.
De mi hangosan kacagtunk, mert egy pillanatra köztünk járt a tavasz.


----------



## sancika39 (2010 Szeptember 5)

- Áll egy tehén a buszmegállóban. Ha megjön a busz, hova fog felszállni?
- ???
- Legelőre.


----------



## Futyike (2010 Szeptember 5)

*20 hozzászólás*

17.
Másnap fázósan ültünk, szívtuk a cigarettánkat, és idegesen doboltunk a kopott asztalka lapján. Ajtónyílásra fölkaptuk a fejünket, és szomorúan töltöttük teánkba a rumot.
Ő szokása szerint hátradőlt a széken, és álmodó szemével egy pókhálót bámult, amely finom szálaival szétterült a mennyezet sarkában.
- Ma nem jön el - mondta rekedten egyikünk. - Moziba ment.
A csészékbe bámultunk, és lélegzetünket is visszatartottuk.
- Nem hiszem - szólt halkan a hazudós, és fölállt. - Látni akarom! Hol van?
A válasz után magára öltötte kizöldült kabátját és elment.
A Rákóczi út sarkán értem utól. A Dohány utcában, ahol a mozi kijárata volt, megálltunk. Sapkámat a fülemre húztam, kezemmel fészket csináltam, és beléeresztettem forró leheletemet. Ő állt, mint az apró karó, amelyre a téren a drótot feszítik, és az ajtót nézte. Pontosan tíz óra volt, mikor az emberek kitódultak, zajongva, nevetgélve, magukkal hozva a mozi izgalmát.
A lány is ott volt. Szorosan kapaszkodott egy fiatalember jól szabott télikabátjába, másik kezével nevetve igazította kapucniját a fején.
Néztük őket, ahogy kimennek a Körútra, aztán eltűnnek szemünk elől.
Céltalanul kószáltunk a városban. Késő éjjel volt, mikor a híd közepén megállt, és hosszan bámulta a korláthoz dőlve a jégtáblákat.
Szorosan mellette álltam. Egy cirkáló rendőr havas csákója alól gyanakvóan nézett, aztán tovább ballagott Buda felé.
Most szólalt meg első ízben.


----------



## sancika39 (2010 Szeptember 5)

Anyós a halálos ágyon:
- Jaj, meghalok... jaj, végem van, meghalok!
Felnéz a plafonra:
- A plafont meg le kéne festeni!.
Mire a vő:
- Anyuka, egyszerre csak egy dologra koncentráljon!


----------



## Futyike (2010 Szeptember 5)

*20 hozzászólás*

18.
- Látod, nem tudta megvárni a tavaszt. Ostobaság! Ez nem tart soká, csak ő nem tudja. Holnap már zöld lesz a tér, és a lombos bokrok elnyelik az embert. Szétolvad mind a jégkéreg, a szívéről is, és eljön hozzám a padra, és sírni fog. De én már nem mesélek neki, és már nekem soha többé nem kell.
Hevesen megrázta a fejét, sapkájáról egy hódarab vált le, és elindultunk hazafelé.
Hosszú estéken át hiába vártuk őt. Többé nem jelentkezett.
Aztán összekavarodott a világ, és a háború kemény ökle ellopta tőlünk a teret, és elveszett a fiatalságunk is.


----------



## Futyike (2010 Szeptember 5)

*20 hozzászólás*

19.
...A napokban egy meredek budai utcán jöttem le az autóbuszmegállóhoz. Mikor benéztem az egyik kerítésen, megláttam a lányt. Bizalmatlanul méregette a bámuló idegent, majd megismert, nevetve szaladt a kiskapuhoz, és kezemnél fogva behúzott. Színes kerti székre ültünk, és büszkén mutatta a kisfiát, aki odább, a rózsabokor árnyékában játszott.
Elmondta, hogy férjhez ment, boldog, ez a kis ház az övék, és most kapott villany-hűtőszekrényt, mert a jeges ide nem jár föl.
Aztán a régi emlékek következtek. Sorba vettük a régi társaságot, ki él, ki nem, kiből mi lett.
- A hazudós? - mondta elgondolkozva. - Nem hallottam én sem róla. Talán meghalt.
Egy legyet hessentett el nevetve az arcáról, és helyes fintort vágott.
A tovaszálló légy után néztem, úgy mondtam csöndesen.
- Nagy szerelem volt az akkor, azt hittük, a sírig tart.
Jóízűen nevetett, mint valami tréfán.
- Jaj, de nagy csacsiság volt! Milyen buta is az ember, míg gyerek! Nem is hiszem, hogy él. Nem, biztosan nem! Nem volt ő életrevaló. Szegény. Az ostoba kis hazugságaival.


----------



## Beer (2010 Szeptember 5)

1


----------



## Futyike (2010 Szeptember 5)

*20 hozzászólás*

20.
Legyintett, és apró bőrtárcából cigarettát kínált. Rágyújtottunk.
A kisfiú szaladt hozzánk, rózsaszínű ujjacskáját föltartva, mintha ezzel is vádolná a tüskét, ami fölkarcolta. Keservesen sírt a mama ölében, aki magához szorítva dajkálta, és apró csókokkal hintette be kerek kis kobakját.
- Mesélj! - szipogott a gyerek. - Meséld el a szépet, hogy elmúljon!
És a mama, gyöngéden ringatva őt, csöndesen hozzákezdett:
- Valamikor régen egy kékfényű, huncut kis csillag lecsúszott az égről. Magasról jött, és fényes csíkot húzott, hogy visszataláljon...


----------



## Beer (2010 Szeptember 5)

2


----------



## Beer (2010 Szeptember 5)

3


----------



## Beer (2010 Szeptember 5)

4


----------



## Beer (2010 Szeptember 5)

5


----------



## Futyike (2010 Szeptember 5)

*20 hozzászólás*

21.
Remélem tetszett!


----------



## Beer (2010 Szeptember 5)

6


----------



## Beer (2010 Szeptember 5)

7


----------



## Beer (2010 Szeptember 5)

8


----------



## Beer (2010 Szeptember 5)

9


----------



## Beer (2010 Szeptember 5)

10


----------



## Beer (2010 Szeptember 5)

11


----------



## Beer (2010 Szeptember 5)

12


----------



## Beer (2010 Szeptember 5)

13


----------



## Beer (2010 Szeptember 5)

14


----------



## Beer (2010 Szeptember 5)

15


----------



## Beer (2010 Szeptember 5)

16


----------



## Beer (2010 Szeptember 5)

17


----------



## Beer (2010 Szeptember 5)

18


----------



## Beer (2010 Szeptember 5)

19


----------



## Beer (2010 Szeptember 5)

20 
Bocsi a sok offert


----------



## Sepsi44 (2010 Szeptember 5)

*Üdvözlet a kanadai e-book barátoknak!*

Sok nagyszerű könyv címét láttam.
Szeretnék néhányat letölteni.
Kérek egy kis segítséget (legalább 20-t).

Köszönöm.
Sepsi


----------



## johnyg (2010 Szeptember 5)

a


----------



## johnyg (2010 Szeptember 5)

á


----------



## johnyg (2010 Szeptember 5)

b


----------



## johnyg (2010 Szeptember 5)

c


----------



## johnyg (2010 Szeptember 5)

cs


----------



## johnyg (2010 Szeptember 5)

d


----------



## johnyg (2010 Szeptember 5)

e


----------



## johnyg (2010 Szeptember 5)

f


----------



## johnyg (2010 Szeptember 5)

g


----------



## johnyg (2010 Szeptember 5)

gy


----------



## johnyg (2010 Szeptember 5)

h


----------



## johnyg (2010 Szeptember 5)

i


----------



## johnyg (2010 Szeptember 5)

í


----------



## johnyg (2010 Szeptember 5)

j


----------



## johnyg (2010 Szeptember 5)

k


----------



## johnyg (2010 Szeptember 5)

l


----------



## johnyg (2010 Szeptember 5)

ly


----------



## johnyg (2010 Szeptember 5)

m


----------



## johnyg (2010 Szeptember 5)

n


----------



## johnyg (2010 Szeptember 5)

ny


----------



## johnyg (2010 Szeptember 5)

o


----------



## johnyg (2010 Szeptember 5)

ó


----------



## johnyg (2010 Szeptember 5)

ö


----------



## johnyg (2010 Szeptember 5)

ő


----------



## suni5 (2010 Szeptember 5)

Jó ötlet!


----------



## suni5 (2010 Szeptember 5)

Jó az idézet!


----------



## suni5 (2010 Szeptember 5)

Nem rossz.


----------



## suni5 (2010 Szeptember 5)

Klassz!


----------



## suni5 (2010 Szeptember 5)

Jó ötlet.


----------



## suni5 (2010 Szeptember 5)

Klassz!


----------



## melisz.76 (2010 Szeptember 5)

Hasznos topik.Mindenkinek ajanlom.


----------



## suni5 (2010 Szeptember 5)

Klassz!


----------



## suni5 (2010 Szeptember 5)

Klassz!


----------



## domady (2010 Szeptember 5)

*Jo ez a forum*



Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg



Jo ez a forum


----------



## suni5 (2010 Szeptember 5)

Klassz!


----------



## domady (2010 Szeptember 5)

hello


----------



## suni5 (2010 Szeptember 5)

Klassz!
Klassz!


----------



## melisz.76 (2010 Szeptember 5)

Segitsegemre szolgalt.


----------



## suni5 (2010 Szeptember 5)

Klassz!


----------



## domady (2010 Szeptember 5)

Te is hozaszolast gyujtesz?


----------



## suni5 (2010 Szeptember 5)

Klassz!


----------



## melisz.76 (2010 Szeptember 5)

Hasznos topikok.Jo munkat mindenkinek.


----------



## suni5 (2010 Szeptember 5)

Klassz!
Klassz!


----------



## suni5 (2010 Szeptember 5)

Klassz!
Klassz!
Klassz!
Klassz!
Klassz!
Klassz!
Klassz!
Klassz!
Klassz!
Klassz!
Klassz!
Klassz!
Klassz!
Klassz!
Klassz!
Klassz!
Klassz!
Klassz!
Klassz!
Klassz!
Klassz!
Klassz!
Klassz!
Klassz!
Klassz!
Klassz!
Klassz!
Klassz!
Klassz!
Klassz!
Klassz!
Klassz!
Klassz!
Klassz!
Klassz!
Klassz!
Klassz!
Klassz!
Klassz!
Klassz!
Klassz!
Klassz!
Klassz!
Klassz!
Klassz!
Klassz!
Klassz!
Klassz!
Klassz!
Klassz!
Klassz!
Klassz!
Klassz!
Klassz!
Klassz!
Klassz!
Klassz!
Klassz!
Klassz!
Klassz!
Klassz!
Klassz!
Klassz!
Klassz!
Klassz!
Klassz!
Klassz!
Klassz!
Klassz!
Klassz!
Klassz!
Klassz!
Klassz!
Klassz!
Klassz!
Klassz!
Klassz!
Klassz!
Klassz!
Klassz!
Klassz!
Klassz!
Klassz!
Klassz!
Klassz!
Klassz!
Klassz!
Klassz!


----------



## suni5 (2010 Szeptember 5)

Klassz!
Klassz!
Klassz!
Klassz!
Klassz!
Klassz!
Klassz!


----------



## melisz.76 (2010 Szeptember 5)

Koszonettel .


----------



## suni5 (2010 Szeptember 5)

Klassz!


----------



## suni5 (2010 Szeptember 5)

Klassz!
Klassz!


----------



## suni5 (2010 Szeptember 5)

igen


----------



## suni5 (2010 Szeptember 5)

Klassz!
Klassz!
Klassz!
Klassz!
Klassz!
Klassz!
Klassz!
Klassz!
Klassz!
Klassz!
Klassz!
Klassz!
Klassz!
Klassz!
Klassz!
Klassz!


----------



## melisz.76 (2010 Szeptember 5)

Mindig tanul vmt az ember.


----------



## melisz.76 (2010 Szeptember 5)

Koszonom a segitseget.


----------



## melisz.76 (2010 Szeptember 5)

Remelem en is hasznotokra leszek.


----------



## melisz.76 (2010 Szeptember 5)

Batran kerdezz.Segitek szivesen.


----------



## melisz.76 (2010 Szeptember 5)

Koszonet az infokert.


----------



## melisz.76 (2010 Szeptember 5)

Hasznos otleteket kaptam.Koszi.


----------



## melisz.76 (2010 Szeptember 5)

Hálás köszönet a nyitott topikért és a feltett anyagért.Gratula.


----------



## melisz.76 (2010 Szeptember 5)

Köszi a javaslatot sok hasznos dolgot találtam.


----------



## Timke 1104 (2010 Szeptember 5)

Sziasztok!


----------



## melisz.76 (2010 Szeptember 5)

Koszonom a segitseget.


----------



## melisz.76 (2010 Szeptember 5)

Hasznos infok.Koszi.


----------



## melisz.76 (2010 Szeptember 5)

Felkeltettetek az erdeklodesem.


----------



## melisz.76 (2010 Szeptember 5)

Nagyon jó ölet volt feltenni a kompetencia alapu nevelést.Jo munkat mindenkinek.


----------



## patkoló (2010 Szeptember 5)

sziasztok


----------



## melisz.76 (2010 Szeptember 5)

Koszonet mindenkinek.


----------



## patkoló (2010 Szeptember 5)

Szuper!


----------



## patkoló (2010 Szeptember 5)

És meg van az utolsó


----------



## melisz.76 (2010 Szeptember 5)

Koszonom mindenkinek az infokat.


----------



## melisz.76 (2010 Szeptember 5)

Koszonom a felvilagositast elolvasam szep es jo.Hasznomra volt.


----------



## Bajuszkás (2010 Szeptember 5)

Szevasztok ! (Sok ez a húsz nem?)


----------



## patkoló (2010 Szeptember 5)

Köszönöm!


----------



## melisz.76 (2010 Szeptember 5)

Hasznos dolgok.


----------



## patkoló (2010 Szeptember 5)

Már 22 van de még mindig nem tudok böngészni!Más is van így vele?


----------



## patkoló (2010 Szeptember 5)

Már 23 és még csak tag vagyok


----------



## melisz.76 (2010 Szeptember 5)

Köszönöm szépen, még visszanézek! :smile:


----------



## patkoló (2010 Szeptember 5)

Szia Bajuszkás! Össze lehet szedni hamar ha nem veszed túl komolyan.De én is így kezdtem.


----------



## jagiczadaniel (2010 Szeptember 5)

*1*

sziasztok, hsz összeszedés céljából írok, szóval a visszaszámlálás emgkezdődik... 20


----------



## patkoló (2010 Szeptember 5)

A 25. hozzászólással lettem állandó tag


----------



## jagiczadaniel (2010 Szeptember 5)

*19*

19


----------



## jagiczadaniel (2010 Szeptember 5)

*18*

18


----------



## jagiczadaniel (2010 Szeptember 5)

*17*

17


----------



## jagiczadaniel (2010 Szeptember 5)

*16*

16


----------



## jagiczadaniel (2010 Szeptember 5)

*15*

15


----------



## jagiczadaniel (2010 Szeptember 5)

*14*

14


----------



## jagiczadaniel (2010 Szeptember 5)

*13*

13


----------



## jagiczadaniel (2010 Szeptember 5)

*12*

12


----------



## jagiczadaniel (2010 Szeptember 5)

*11*

11


----------



## jagiczadaniel (2010 Szeptember 5)

*10*

10


----------



## jagiczadaniel (2010 Szeptember 5)

*9*

9


----------



## jagiczadaniel (2010 Szeptember 5)

*8*

8


----------



## jagiczadaniel (2010 Szeptember 5)

*7*

7


----------



## jagiczadaniel (2010 Szeptember 5)

*6*

6


----------



## jagiczadaniel (2010 Szeptember 5)

*5*

5


----------



## jagiczadaniel (2010 Szeptember 5)

*4*

4


----------



## jagiczadaniel (2010 Szeptember 5)

*3*

3


----------



## jagiczadaniel (2010 Szeptember 5)

*2*

2


----------



## jagiczadaniel (2010 Szeptember 5)

*1*

1


----------



## jagiczadaniel (2010 Szeptember 5)

*tatataaaaa*

je jee jeee, elértem kínkeservesen a 20 hozzászólást


----------



## malnalevel (2010 Szeptember 5)

Üdv mindenkinek!


----------



## malnalevel (2010 Szeptember 5)

én is a 20 hozzászólásra hajtok pillanatnyilag....


----------



## malnalevel (2010 Szeptember 5)

huhh, ezek szerint a gyors válasz is számít, nem csak a "szólj hozzá"


----------



## malnalevel (2010 Szeptember 5)

mindjárt kipróbálom, hogy a "köszönöm" is hozzászólás-e


----------



## malnalevel (2010 Szeptember 5)

... nem nyert!


----------



## malnalevel (2010 Szeptember 5)

a "beidéz" olyan furin hanzik. Olyan hivatalos, de gondolom a hozzászólás bemásolását jelenti


----------



## malnalevel (2010 Szeptember 5)

Annyira örülök, hogy rátaláltam erre az oldalra! Tényleg! Rengeteg hasznos info van fent érdekes témákban.


----------



## malnalevel (2010 Szeptember 5)

még 13 üzenet kell


----------



## malnalevel (2010 Szeptember 5)

jó lenne, ha ki lehetne váltani néhányat közülük feltöltéssel...


----------



## melisz.76 (2010 Szeptember 5)

*TANMENETJAVASLAT*​​​​a​*Színes matematika sorozat*​​*2. osztályos elemeihez*​


----------



## malnalevel (2010 Szeptember 5)

már csak 10


----------



## malnalevel (2010 Szeptember 5)

9


----------



## malnalevel (2010 Szeptember 5)

8


----------



## malnalevel (2010 Szeptember 5)

7


----------



## malnalevel (2010 Szeptember 5)

6


----------



## malnalevel (2010 Szeptember 5)

5


----------



## malnalevel (2010 Szeptember 5)

4


----------



## malnalevel (2010 Szeptember 5)

3


----------



## melisz.76 (2010 Szeptember 5)

*TANMENETJAVASLAT*​




a​​​

*Színes matematika sorozat*​​​


*2. osztályos elemeihez*​​​


----------



## malnalevel (2010 Szeptember 5)

2


----------



## malnalevel (2010 Szeptember 5)

1


----------



## malnalevel (2010 Szeptember 5)

elszámoltam, úgyhogy még 1x


----------



## moondance (2010 Szeptember 5)

1


----------



## moondance (2010 Szeptember 5)

2


----------



## moondance (2010 Szeptember 5)

3


----------



## moondance (2010 Szeptember 5)

4


----------



## moondance (2010 Szeptember 5)

5


----------



## suni5 (2010 Szeptember 5)

Nagyon kedves Tőled!


----------



## moondance (2010 Szeptember 5)

6


----------



## moondance (2010 Szeptember 5)

12


----------



## moondance (2010 Szeptember 5)

33


----------



## suni5 (2010 Szeptember 5)

Gyönyörű vidék, mindenkinek ajánlom!


----------



## moondance (2010 Szeptember 5)

51


----------



## moondance (2010 Szeptember 5)

23


----------



## moondance (2010 Szeptember 5)

34


----------



## moondance (2010 Szeptember 5)

35


----------



## moondance (2010 Szeptember 5)

76


----------



## moondance (2010 Szeptember 5)

56


----------



## moondance (2010 Szeptember 5)

43


----------



## moondance (2010 Szeptember 5)

65


----------



## moondance (2010 Szeptember 5)

45


----------



## moondance (2010 Szeptember 5)

98


----------



## moondance (2010 Szeptember 5)

81


----------



## moondance (2010 Szeptember 5)

1000


----------



## moondance (2010 Szeptember 5)

154


----------



## palimobil (2010 Szeptember 5)

köszi 1


Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


----------



## palimobil (2010 Szeptember 5)

k 2


moondance írta:


> 1000


----------



## JUDOKA (2010 Szeptember 5)

üdvözlök mindenkit


----------



## JUDOKA (2010 Szeptember 5)

sok érdekes dologra akadtam


----------



## palimobil (2010 Szeptember 5)

hetente 20?


Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


----------



## JUDOKA (2010 Szeptember 5)

türelmetlen vagyok


----------



## JUDOKA (2010 Szeptember 5)

talán a 20 beszólás kicsit sok


----------



## JUDOKA (2010 Szeptember 5)

úgy gondolom, hogy beszólok, ha valami olyant találok


----------



## JUDOKA (2010 Szeptember 5)

de igy, a semmiért


----------



## JUDOKA (2010 Szeptember 5)

fölösleges


----------



## JUDOKA (2010 Szeptember 5)

egyre neheuebb az irás


----------



## JUDOKA (2010 Szeptember 5)

akartam mondani(irni) nehezebb


----------



## JUDOKA (2010 Szeptember 5)

sok jót találtam


----------



## JUDOKA (2010 Szeptember 5)

már van 11 üzenetem


----------



## palimobil (2010 Szeptember 5)

nálam 10 17 mármegvan


tothmargo írta:


> sziasztok


----------



## palimobil (2010 Szeptember 5)

16+egy pici


Timce írta:


> 13


----------



## JUDOKA (2010 Szeptember 5)

nektek is ilyen nehezen ment?


----------



## palimobil (2010 Szeptember 5)

hát nem ment könyen az tuti


JUDOKA írta:


> nektek is ilyen nehezen ment?


----------



## JUDOKA (2010 Szeptember 5)

2 éve regisztráltam


----------



## palimobil (2010 Szeptember 5)

13-fodor van a szoknyámon:8:


dj1996 írta:


> 7


----------



## palimobil (2010 Szeptember 5)

az jó 12


JUDOKA írta:


> 2 éve regisztráltam


----------



## JUDOKA (2010 Szeptember 5)

az üzenetküldés miatt álltam meg


----------



## palimobil (2010 Szeptember 5)

én is12


JUDOKA írta:


> az üzenetküldés miatt álltam meg


----------



## JUDOKA (2010 Szeptember 5)

de most megirom az összest


----------



## JUDOKA (2010 Szeptember 5)

segitsetek ti is


----------



## JUDOKA (2010 Szeptember 5)

látom másnak is gond az üzenetirás


----------



## palimobil (2010 Szeptember 5)

9 na most mi van?


johnyg írta:


> ly


----------



## palimobil (2010 Szeptember 5)

ja most nekem8


matekita írta:


> A hírek rész egyszerűen szuper


----------



## JUDOKA (2010 Szeptember 5)

,, Az igazság ma annyit ér, hogyha a földön van, kár lehajolni érte.''


----------



## palimobil (2010 Szeptember 5)

hétszer jobb


matekita írta:


> Klassz


----------



## palimobil (2010 Szeptember 5)

6 szor hat?


JUDOKA írta:


> ,, Az igazság ma annyit ér, hogyha a földön van, kár lehajolni érte.''


----------



## JUDOKA (2010 Szeptember 5)

kedvenc idézetem


----------



## palimobil (2010 Szeptember 5)

555quote=matekita;2421751]Klassz[/quote]


----------



## JUDOKA (2010 Szeptember 5)

köszi, hogy elviseltetek


----------



## baldav (2010 Szeptember 5)

Sziasztok! Én is itt vagyok!


----------



## palimobil (2010 Szeptember 5)

4-es metró


JUDOKA írta:


> kedvenc idézetem


----------



## palimobil (2010 Szeptember 5)

legaláb 3quote=KATADOLO;2421802]Vannak jó témák[/quote]


----------



## palimobil (2010 Szeptember 5)

akó 2-ten vagyunk


baldav írta:


> Sziasztok! Én is itt vagyok!


----------



## JUDOKA (2010 Szeptember 5)

ezután 48 óra pihenés következik


----------



## palimobil (2010 Szeptember 5)

szerintem megvan 1


----------



## baldav (2010 Szeptember 5)

Mindenhez hozzászólok...


----------



## baldav (2010 Szeptember 5)

palimobil írta:


> legaláb 3quote=KATADOLO;2421802]Vannak jó témák


[/quote]
Én is találtam érdekeseket, de jó lenne már közelebbről is látni őket


----------



## baldav (2010 Szeptember 5)

Hogyan szerezzek még többet?


----------



## baldav (2010 Szeptember 5)

Alig várom...


----------



## baldav (2010 Szeptember 5)

Mihez szóljak még hozzá???


----------



## baldav (2010 Szeptember 5)

Van valami ötlet nyelvtanításhoz?


----------



## zsolesz77 (2010 Szeptember 5)

hát kezdjük a 20-t


----------



## zsolesz77 (2010 Szeptember 5)

19, erre lehetne más megoldás


----------



## zsolesz77 (2010 Szeptember 5)

18, nem nagyon láttam még ilyet


----------



## zsolesz77 (2010 Szeptember 5)

17, valami bölcsész találhatta ki


----------



## zsolesz77 (2010 Szeptember 5)

16, éppen ezt dobta ki a G gép az opel kifestőre


----------



## zsolesz77 (2010 Szeptember 5)

15, lenyomom a 20-at, aztán két nap várakozás


----------



## zsolesz77 (2010 Szeptember 5)

14, most olvasom az emailben hogy a feltöltés is értelmesnek számít


----------



## tommywolfetti (2010 Szeptember 5)

szia minden kedves kanadai magyarnak!!


----------



## zsolesz77 (2010 Szeptember 5)

13, mert ami idáig csinálok világít az értelemtől


----------



## tommywolfetti (2010 Szeptember 5)

milyen az idő arra?


----------



## tommywolfetti (2010 Szeptember 5)

Bryan Adams


----------



## zsolesz77 (2010 Szeptember 5)

12,


----------



## zsolesz77 (2010 Szeptember 5)

11, legalább lenne gyorsabb az oldal, mert ráadásul még nem is halad.
Az idő kellemes, Szegeden éppen Halászléfesztivál van.


----------



## zsolesz77 (2010 Szeptember 5)

10, találtam egy érdekes feliratot a partfürdőn az egyik sátornál: HALLWOOD


----------



## cdmau (2010 Szeptember 5)

Sziasztok,
üdvözlök mindenkit.


----------



## zsolesz77 (2010 Szeptember 5)

9, újírják a Kálvária sgt-at


----------



## zsolesz77 (2010 Szeptember 5)

8, és ha kicsit gyorsabb lenne az oldal és nem bosszantanám magam ezen az elképesztően buta forum eljáráson még tennék is fel értelmes képeket


----------



## cdmau (2010 Szeptember 5)

Mester és Margarita

Ne álljunk szóba ismeretlenekkel
Egy meleg tavaszi estén, az alkonyat órájában, a Patriarsije Prudin két férfiú jelent meg. Az
egyik negyvenéves forma, kövérkés, alacsony, kopasz fekete emberke, szürke nyári öltönyt
viselt, elegáns kalapját kezében tartotta, gondosan borotvált arcát istentelen nagy méretű,
fekete csontkeretes pápaszem ékesítette. Társa jóval fiatalabb s vállasabb volt nála, borzas
haján tarkójáig hátratolt kockás sapka; öltözéke kockás sportingből, gyűrött fehér nadrágból,
fekete szandálból állt.
Az első nem volt más, mint Mihail Alekszandrovics Berlioz, egy vaskos irodalmi folyóirat
szerkesztője, és vezetőségi elnöke az egyik legnagyobb moszkvai irodalmi társaságnak,
melyet rövidítve TÖMEGÍR-nek szoktak nevezni; társa pedig Ivan Nyikolajevics Ponirjov, a
fiatal költő, aki Hontalan néven szokta publikálni verseit.
A zöldellő hársak árnyékába érve a két író legelsősorban a „Sör, ásványvíz” feliratú, tarkára
mázolt bódéhoz sietett.


----------



## cdmau (2010 Szeptember 5)

És itt mindjárt elöljáróban meg kell említenünk ama szörnyűséges májusi est első furcsaságát.
Sem a bódé körül, sem a Malaja Bronnaja utcával párhuzamos hosszú fasorban nem volt egy
lélek sem. A késő délutáni órán, a tikkasztó hőségben, mikor már lélegzeni is alig lehetett,
mikor a nap, Moszkva köveit fölhevítvén, a száraz ködben már a Szadovoje Kolco fölé hajolt,
senki sem andalgott a hársak alatt, senki sem ült a padokon, a fasor kihalt volt.
- Ásványvizet kérek - mondta Berlioz.
- Ásványvíz nincs - válaszolta az eladónő a bódéban, és miért, miért sem, megsértődött.
- Sör van? - tudakolta Berlioz tikkadtan.
- Estére hozzák.
- Hát mi van? - kérdezte Berlioz.
- Kajszibarackszörp, de meleg.
- Mindegy, adjon kajszibarackszörpöt!
A szörp dús, sárga habot vetett, és a levegőt fodrászműhely szaga töltötte be. A két író felhajtotta,
s azon nyomban csuklani kezdett. Fizettek, majd leültek az egyik padra arccal a tónak
s háttal a Bronnaja utcának.


----------



## cdmau (2010 Szeptember 5)

Ekkor jelentkezett a második furcsaság, mely egyedül csak Berliozra vonatkozott. Csuklása
hirtelen abbamaradt, szíve nagyot dobbant, és egy pillanatra eltűnt valahová - aztán visszajött,
de tompa tű volt belefúródva. Azonfelül pedig Berliozt merőben alaptalan, de szörnyű
szorongás fogta el, olyan heves, hogy a legszívesebben nyomban elszaladt volna. Szorongva
nézett körül, sehogy sem értette, mitől ijedt meg. Elsápadt, zsebkendőjével törölgette
homlokát, és ezt gondolta: „Mi történt velem? Még sose éreztem effélét. Biztosan a szívem...
Úgy látszik, kimerült vagyok, jó lenne mindent itt hagyni, ördög vigye... és elutazni kúrára
Kiszlovodszkba...”


----------



## zsolesz77 (2010 Szeptember 5)

7, bevallom jobb oldalt is összehozhattak volna a "fejlett" Kanadába szakadt hazánk fiai


----------



## cdmau (2010 Szeptember 5)

A rekkenő levegő ekkor összesűrűsödött a szeme előtt, és a sűrű levegőből igen-igen különös,
áttetsző úriember materializálódott. Apró fején zsokésapka, kurta-furcsa kockás zakó rajta,
ugyancsak levegőből szabott... Öles termet, de valószínűtlenül sovány, válla keskeny, s
arckifejezése - hadd hívjam föl erre külön a figyelmet - csúfondáros.
Berlioz élete folyása úgy alakult, hogy nem szokott hozzá a rendkívüli jelenségekhez. Még
jobban elsápadt, szeme kiguvadt, lelke riadtan tiltakozott: „Nem, ez lehetetlen!”
Sajnos azonban mégis lehetséges volt: a hórihorgas idegen, akin keresztül lehetett látni, ott
ringatózott előtte jobbra-balra, lába nem érte a földet.
Berliozon ekkor úgy elhatalmasodott a rémület, hogy becsukta a szemét. És amikor újra
kinyitotta, mit lát: a délibáb eloszlott, a pepitazakós eltűnt, s ugyanakkor a tompa tű is kiugrott
szívéből.
- Füh, az ördögit! - nyögött fel a szerkesztő. - Te, Ivan, majdhogy meg nem ütött a guta a hőségtől!
Még hallucináltam is... - Mosolyogni próbált, de a szemében még ott bujkált a rémület,
keze remegett. Lassacskán azonban megnyugodott, zsebkendőjével legyezgette magát. - No,
szóval... - mondta már eléggé vidáman, és folytatta a beszélgetést, amely a kajszibarackszörppel
szakadt félbe.


----------



## zsolesz77 (2010 Szeptember 5)

6, unom


----------



## cdmau (2010 Szeptember 5)

Ha valakinek megtetszett a fenti könyvből való részlet, a Mester és Margarita fent van a CanadaHun-on.


----------



## zsolesz77 (2010 Szeptember 5)

5, nagyon unom


----------



## zsolesz77 (2010 Szeptember 5)

4, lassú


----------



## cdmau (2010 Szeptember 5)

Ez már a 7.


----------



## zsolesz77 (2010 Szeptember 5)

3, nagyon lassú


----------



## cdmau (2010 Szeptember 5)

Akkor legyen valami Európa folyóiról is:
Az Alpok területén nagyon sok forrás található. A legtöbb patak gleccserolvadékból táplálkozik. Az európai fő vízválasztó vonal az Alpokon keresztül húzódik, az innen eredő patakok három vízgyűjtőterülethez tartozó négy nagy folyót táplálnak. Az Alpok észak-nyugati részéről összegyűjtött folyókat az Északi-tengerbe vezeti. A *Rajna *két forrásága az Elő- és Hátsó-Rajna egyesülve a Boden-tavon át folyik, így a folyó vízjárása egyenletes. Ennek köszönhető, hogy az ipari területeken áthaladó Rajna a világ egyik legforgalmasabb vízi útja. 
Az Alpok észak-keleti és keleti területekről a *Duna *vezeti a vizet a Fekete tengerbe, míg a *Pó *a déli területek folyóit, a *Rhone *a nyugati területek folyóit vezeti a Földközi tengerbe.
A Rhone gyors folyású, nagy energiájú folyó hatalmas mennyiségű hordalékot szállít, így a deltatorkolatát évente 50 méterrel tudja növelni.


----------



## zsolesz77 (2010 Szeptember 5)

2, nem tudnak kint Kanadában elszakadni a jó kis magyar bürokráciától, ezért kellett interneten is valamit összehozni, sírjak vagy nevessek ?


----------



## cdmau (2010 Szeptember 5)

A Brit-szigeteken az óceáni éghajlat miatt a folyók vízjárása egyenletes, a bő csapadék hatására a vízhálózata sűrű, a folyók rövidek. Fontosabb folyói a Shannon, a Severn, és a Temze. A folyók fagymentesek és tengerjárás hatására hosszú és mély tölcsértorkolatok alakultak ki. A vízválasztók alacsonyak, ezért a folyók csatornákkal összeköthetők.

A Visztula (Wisla) Lengyelország legfontosabb folyója, amely deltatorkolattal ömlik a Gdanski-öbölbe (Balti-tenger). A Beszkidek nyugati részén van a forrása. Nagyobb mellékfolyói: Dunajec, San, Wieprz, Bug. Vízszintingadozása miatt több vízlépcsőt is építettek rajta, hogy hajózhatóvá tegyék.


----------



## cdmau (2010 Szeptember 5)

Tizedik.


----------



## cdmau (2010 Szeptember 5)

11


----------



## zsolesz77 (2010 Szeptember 5)

1, A BEJEGYZÉSEKET NEM EŐRSZAKKAL KELL AZ EMBEREKBŐL KIVERNI!! 
* gyors szerver
* értelmes hozzászólások
* sok keresési lehetőség
*KUKÁBA A 20 bejegyzéssel

Vélhetőleg ha letöltöttem amit szerettem volna messzire kerülni fogom az oldalt.
Csá


----------



## cdmau (2010 Szeptember 5)

Valamiért mintha tényleg le lennénk lassulva
de sebaj...


----------



## cdmau (2010 Szeptember 5)

*Póker szabályok*

*[FONT=&quot]A kártya kiosztása[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
A Póker játékot általában 52 lapos francia kártyával játsszák, melynek értékei négy színből 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, 10, J, Q, K, A. Az osztó (Dealer) megkeveri a kártyákat, majd minden Póker játékosnak kioszt néhány lapot, melyek száma az adott Póker játék típusától függ. Szintén típus függő, hogy a Póker játékosok osztás után frissíthetik-e a lapjaikat (ami nem kell, azt el lehet dobni és helyette másikat húzni a pakliról vagy kérni az osztótól) vagy az osztó középen csap fel újabb lapokat, melyeket mindenki használhat. 

*A zseton licit indítása*
Most jön a zseton a játékba! A zseton a Póker játékosok fizetőeszköze, ugyanakkor a zseton középre helyezésével a Póker játékosok emelik vagy tartják a tétjeiket. Az osztótól balra ülő két Póker játékos mindig betesz középre a zseton készletéből. Ezt hívják vak licitnek (Blind).

*Első zseton betét – kis vak licit (Small Blind)*
Az osztótól balra ülő Póker játékos tesz be először középre a zseton készletéből. Ez a zseton a kis vak licit.

*Második zseton betét – nagy vak licit (Big Blind)*
Az osztótól balra ülő második Póker játékos tesz be másodszor középre a zseton készletéből. Ez a zseton a nagy vak licit. 

*Harmadik zseton betét – Nyitás (Bet)* 
Míg az osztó után következő első két játékosnak kötelező volt a zseton betét, a harmadik akció már választható. Ha a most soron következő játékos betesz középre a zseton készletéből, akkor ez már az első tét megtételének számit, amit ezért nyitásnak (Bet) neveznek. 

*Passzolás (Check)*
Ha még senki nem nyitott, akkor a soron következő Póker játékos passzolhat, tehát nem kell a zseton készletéből beraknia és mégis játékban marad.

[/FONT]


----------



## cdmau (2010 Szeptember 5)

*[FONT=&quot]További zseton betét vagy a lapok (Hand) eldobása (Fold)[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] 
Miután valaki nyitott, a soron következő Póker játékosnak tartani vagy emelni kell a tétet, ha benn akar maradni a játékban. Ha nem akar benn maradni, mert rossz lapja van és nem akar kockáztatni, akkor eldobja a lapjait és ezzel az adott menetből kiszáll (Fold)

*Az utolsó zseton betét tartása (Call)* 
A tétet tartani azt jelenti, hogy a soron következő Póker játékos a zseton készletéből ugyanannyit tesz be középre, mint az őt megelőző Póker játékos, aki emelte vagy tartotta a tétet.

*Az utolsó zseton betét emelése (Raise)* 
A tétet emelni azt jelenti, hogy a soron következő Póker játékos a zseton készletéből többet tesz be középre, mint az őt megelőző Póker játékos, aki emelte vagy tartotta a tétet. A tét emelésének mértéke a különböző Póker játék típusoknál eltérő. A tét lehet limitált, vagy limit nélküli, és ha limitált, akkor ennek mértéke határozza meg a vakok és a későbbi lehetséges emelések összegét. A limit típusa szerint háromféleképpen határozhatja meg az emelés módját: létezik fix limit, pot limit és no limit. 

*Még több zseton - új licit körök*
Egy licitálás végén az osztó új lapokat tesz középre (vagy más játék-típusoknál lehet lapot cserélni) és ezután megint új licitkör kezdődik. Játék-típusonként meghatározott számú licit kör van.


[/FONT]


----------



## zsolesz77 (2010 Szeptember 5)

Ha meg véletlen nem tudnám két nap után letölteni, akkor pedig morcos, és haragos leszek. Ez a két nap is minek?? Valaki mindenkit elolvas? Mibe vagytok ti Kanadában? Az internet kora a gyorsaságról szól, nem arról, hogy nyílt levelezőlapon kell feliratkozni fórumra


----------



## cdmau (2010 Szeptember 5)

*[FONT=&quot]A Póker játék vége bedobással[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] 
A Póker játéknak akkor van vége, ha a tétet senki sem emeli. Akár azért, mert az emelések száma limitált, akár azért, mert valakinél kifogyott a zseton, vagy senkinek sincs olyan lapja, amire kockáztatna zseton készletéből feltenni. Amint a licit során előfordul, hogy senki sem tart egy emelést vagy nyitást, akkor az a Póker játékos nyeri a bankot (a középen lévő zseton halmot), aki utoljára tett be a zseton készletéből, függetlenül attól, hogy milyen lapjai vannak. Ilyen esetben még meg sem kell mutatnia. [/FONT]


----------



## cdmau (2010 Szeptember 5)

*[FONT=&quot]A Póker játék vége bemutatással (Showdown)[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
Az utolsó licitálás végén, amikor már senki sem tesz már be többet középre a zseton készletéből, akkor a játékban lévő Póker játékosok felfedik a lapjaikat. Az összes középen lévő zseton a játékban maradt Póker játékosok közül azé lesz, akinek a legnagyobb a lapjai értéke. Azonos értékű lapok esetén az érintett Póker játékosok osztoznak a zseton nyereményen. Van olyan változat, ahol döntetlen esetén minden zseton benn marad középen, és a következő leosztás győztese viszi mindkét leosztás zseton nyereményét. Mindig az a Póker játékos mutatja meg először a lapját, aki utoljára emelt. Ha nem volt emelés, akkor az, aki az utolsó körben megnyitotta a licitálást. Ha minden Póker játékos passzolt, akkor az a Póker játékos mutatja meg először a lapját, aki először passzolt. A sorrendnek azért van szerepe, mert amikor egy Póker játékos látja, hogy előtte jobb lapot mutat be valaki, mint az övé, akkor nem kell a rosszabb lapot megmutatni és a vesztes eldobhatja, hogy a többiek ne lássák, mivel blöffölt. 

[/FONT]


----------



## cdmau (2010 Szeptember 5)

Tizenhetedik


----------



## cdmau (2010 Szeptember 5)

Kettő hijján húsz


----------



## cdmau (2010 Szeptember 5)

Egy hijján húsz


----------



## cdmau (2010 Szeptember 5)

Húsz !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Hurrá hurrá hurrá !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## anasatumare (2010 Szeptember 5)

nnem mond senki vicceket


----------



## anasatumare (2010 Szeptember 5)

Nyár van, és a második emeletről egy férfi nyakába zuttyan egy használt kotongumi. Felháborodva néz fel. Látja, hogy csak egyetlen ablak van nyitva. Felveszi a pottyanatot, és becsenget a lakásba. Kijön egy idősebb úr.
- Mondja, kérem, ki tartózkodik abban a szobában, aminek az ablaka az utcára néz és nyitva van? - kérdezi.
- A lányom és a vőlegénye.
- Akkor tessék, itt van az unokája.


----------



## anasatumare (2010 Szeptember 5)

Egy csinos, fiatal nő egészséges gyermeknek ad életet a szülészeten. Mivel a gyereknek vörös haja van, a főorvos megszólal:
- A papának is vörös haja van?
- Nem tudom -válaszolja az anyuka-, mert sapka volt rajta.


----------



## anasatumare (2010 Szeptember 5)

- Ismered a tíz kicsi indián és az egy szem apáca történetét?
- Nem.
- Én sem, de meredek dolog lehet.


----------



## anasatumare (2010 Szeptember 5)

Két sárkány beszélget. Azt mondja az egyik:
- Mhh.
- Na ne égess - szól rá a másik.


----------



## anasatumare (2010 Szeptember 5)

A buta medve megy az erdőben, mikor megállítja a nyuszika.
- Szervusz medve, keresett a Feri! - mondja.
- Milyen Feri? - kérdi a medve.
- Aki a seggét az orrodra veri. - válaszol a nyuszika és elrohan.
Ez így megy hétről hétre, mikor a medve már nagyon szégyenli a mamlaszságát, és a rókához megy tanácsért.
- Kutyaharapást a szőrével! -mondja a róka- Ha legközelebb találkozol a nyuszikával mondd azt neki, hogy keresete az Erik. Ha rákérdezne, hogy ki az az Erik, akkor válaszold azt, hogy akinek a seggét az orrodra verik.
A medve nagyon megörül, és alig várja, hogy találkozon a nyuszikával. Mikor ez végre megtöténik, így szól hozzá:
- Te nyúl keresett az Erik.
- Tudom -válaszolja a nyuszika- mondta a Feri.
- Milyen Feri?


----------



## anasatumare (2010 Szeptember 5)

Két bolha dohányzik az út szélén. Arra megy egy kóbor kutya. Azt mondja az egyik bolha:
- Hé, dobd el a cigit, mert jön a busz!


----------



## anasatumare (2010 Szeptember 5)

A mennyország kapuja előtt asszonyi lelkek várakoznak bebocsátásra, pontosan százan. Egyszercsak kilép a kapun Szent Péter és azt mondja:
- Azok, akik megcsalták a férjüket, nem jöhetnek be. Távozzanak!
Kilencvenkilenc asszony megfordul és bús képpel indul a pokol felé. Egy azonban ott marad a helyén. Szent Péter hozzásiet, megnézi, aztán utána kiált az asszonyoknak:
- Hé! Vigyék magukkal ezt a süketet is!


----------



## anasatumare (2010 Szeptember 5)

A pap és a buszsofőr egyszerre kopogtatnak a mennyország kapuján. Kijön Szent Péter, röviden elbeszélget velük, majd beengedi a buszsofőrt. A pap fölháborodva kérdezi:
- És én? Engem, aki egész életemben Isten szavát hirdettem, nem engedsz be? Hogy lehet ez?
- Hát úgy, hogy amíg te prédikáltál, mindenki aludt. Bezzeg amíg a buszsofőr vezetett, addig mindenki imádkozott.


----------



## anasatumare (2010 Szeptember 5)

Éjszaka az országúton a rendőr leállítja a cikkcakkban közlekedő autót.
- Uram, kérem a vezetői engedélyét!
- Tessék.
- Most pedig szálljon ki! Alkoholpróba.
- Na ne mondja, biztos úr! És melyik kocsmánál kezdjük?


----------



## anasatumare (2010 Szeptember 5)

Bemegy a részeg a templomba. Meglátja Máriát, karjaiban a kis Jézussal: 
- A nőnek egy sherryt, a gyereknek egy kakaót!
Megy tovább, meglátja Jézust a kereszten:
- Az artistának egy sört!
Benyit a gyóntatószékbe, ott ül a pap:
- Te meg ha befejezted a szarást, szolgáld ki a vendégeket!


----------



## anasatumare (2010 Szeptember 5)

Két bankár találkozik. Azt mondja az egyik:
- Teljesen kiborít ez a válság. Te hogy aludtál?
Mire a másik:
- Mint egy csecsemő. Egész éjjel sírtam és kétszer összeszartam magam.


----------



## anasatumare (2010 Szeptember 5)

- Mi az abszolút szemtelenség?
- Megkérdezni a törpétől, hogy "Mi leszel, ha nagy leszel?".


----------



## beapeti (2010 Szeptember 5)

Sziasztok!


----------



## its-zsuzs (2010 Szeptember 5)

*első üzenetem *

sziasztok


----------



## its-zsuzs (2010 Szeptember 5)

*2. üzenetem*

még új vagyok itt


----------



## its-zsuzs (2010 Szeptember 5)

*3. üzenetem*

igyekszem


----------



## janka1987 (2010 Szeptember 5)

jóóóóó reggelt Canadaaaaa


----------



## beapeti (2010 Szeptember 5)

Egy család kiköltözik az USA-ba, a kisgyereketbeadják az oviba. Az első 
szülői értekezleten az óvónő mondja azanyukának:- Vigyék el pszichológushoz 
a gyereket, megmagyarázhatatlan kegyetlenség,agresszivitás látszik 
rajta. Anyuka mondja:- Miért, miből látszott?-Égő csigát rajzolt. - mondja 
az óvónő. 
- Égő csigát? De hát ez igen egyszerű. Amagyar gyerekek a csigát így 
hívogatják ki a házukból: Csiga-biga gyere ki,ég a házad ideki.. Talán volt 
más is? 
- Hát, mindenféle sérült madarakat rajzol,például a múltkor egy vak 
madarat. -így az óvónő 
- Hm, hogyan? Ja, igen. Ön nem hallotta azt akedves magyar mondókát, hogy 
csip, csip, csóka, vak varjúcska.? 
- Na, jó. De a csonka tehén mégiscsak durva. 
- Csonka tehén? Hm,... ja, igen. Egy nagyonhelyes kis dalocskánk van: Boci, 
boci tarka, se füle, se farka.. 
- És mondja, kedves anyuka! Semmi vidám, kedvesdalocskát nem énekelnek a 
magyar gyerekek? 
- Dehogynem. Ott van például a Süss fel nap,fényes nap,... kertek alatt a 
ludaink megfagynak...


----------



## its-zsuzs (2010 Szeptember 5)

megírni


----------



## its-zsuzs (2010 Szeptember 5)

20 üzenetemet.


----------



## its-zsuzs (2010 Szeptember 5)

zenét


----------



## its-zsuzs (2010 Szeptember 5)

tudok


----------



## its-zsuzs (2010 Szeptember 5)

új vagyok még, és zenét keresek, de nem tudok még


----------



## beapeti (2010 Szeptember 5)

Három részeg alszik az árokban.
Egyszer csak az egyik eltüsszenti magát, mire a másik így szól:
- Egészségedre!!!
Erre felébred a harmadik is és odaszól nekik:
- Hé!!! Hát akkó' mán töltsetek nekem is...


----------



## its-zsuzs (2010 Szeptember 5)

eligazodni


----------



## beapeti (2010 Szeptember 5)

A férj hajnalban, részegen állít haza. Az asszony már az ajtóban várja.
-Nem szégyelled magad? Te disznó! Hajnali fél háromkor mersz hazaállítani?!
Mire férj:
- Csend legyen asszony! Éppen elég büntetés nekem, hogy duplán látlak.


----------



## beapeti (2010 Szeptember 5)

Két részeg beszélget:
- Te, én gondolkodtam a tegnapi balhé óta, legyünk barátok!
- Hülye vagy, hogy néznénk ki csuhában?!


----------



## its-zsuzs (2010 Szeptember 5)

ezen


----------



## its-zsuzs (2010 Szeptember 5)

az


----------



## beapeti (2010 Szeptember 5)

Két részeg egy buszgarázs elé támolyog.
- Figyelj csak, vigyünk el egy buszt, azzal gyorsan hazajutunk!
- Jó, te menj be, köss el egyet, én meg idekint figyelek...
Eltelik fél óra, az őrködő már türelmetlen. Bemegy a társa után, és
látja, hogy az idegesen rohangál a járművek között.
- Te meg mit csinálsz?
- Az istennek sem találok 7-es buszt!
- Hát te teljesen hülye vagy?! Kössünk el egy 9-est, aztán majd
gyalogolunk egy saroknyit.


----------



## its-zsuzs (2010 Szeptember 5)

oldalon,


----------



## beapeti (2010 Szeptember 5)

A részeg autós száz kilométeres tempóban száguld az éjszakában.
Amikor elhalad a sebességkorlátozó tábla mellett, az ott posztoló
rendőr utánaered, és megállítja.
- Mondja, nem látta a sebességkorlátozó táblát?
Mire a részeg:
- Miért, apukám? Elvitte valaki?


----------



## its-zsuzs (2010 Szeptember 5)

vagyis a canadahun.com-on.


----------



## beapeti (2010 Szeptember 5)

- Te miért iszol mindig csukott szemmel? - kérdezi egyik részeg a másikat:
- Mert az orvos azt mondta, hogy mostantól nem nézhetek a pohár fenekére!


----------



## beapeti (2010 Szeptember 5)

A rendőr megállít egy enyhén részeg autóst:
- Uram, nem akar részt venni egy alkoholteszten?
- De igen. Melyik kocsmába megyünk?
A múlt héten olyan boldog voltam, hogy egy kortyot sem ittál és most
megint részegen jössz haza?
- Persze, mert ezen a héten én is szeretnék boldog lenni.


----------



## beapeti (2010 Szeptember 5)

Gyorshajtás miatt leállítanak a rendőrök egy autót.
Igazoltatják a vezetőt, majd bejelentik a gyorshajtást, amit a vezető
mereven visszautasít.
- Nem mentem csak hatvannal - és ezt váltig hajtogatja.
Már 5 perce folyik a meddő vita, amikor a feleség kiszól a kocsiból.
- Kár vitatkozni a férjemmel uraim. Senkinek nem ad igazat, ha részeg.


----------



## beapeti (2010 Szeptember 5)

Öt részeg támolyog éjjel az úton. Megállnak egy kapu előtt, és 10
percen át nyomják a csengőt.
Nagy későre kinyílik az ajtó, és a ház asszonya kiabálni kezd, hogy
hogyan merészelnek éjnek közepén csengetni.
Erre megszólal az egyik részeg:
- Asszonyom, mi csak azért csengettünk, hogy válassza ki ötünk közül
a férjét, mert mi is haza szeretnénk végre menni!


----------



## anasatumare (2010 Szeptember 5)

Az állatkereskedésbe beállít egy nő, és így szól az inasgyerekhez:
- Van majmuk?
- Hogyne kérem, rögtön küldöm a főnök urat.


----------



## beapeti (2010 Szeptember 5)

Két csecsemő beszélget az újszülött osztályon:
- Te lány vagy, vagy fiú?
- Fiú.
- Honnan tudod?
- Ha kimegy a nővérke, megmutatom.
Kimegy a nővérke, mire a kisfiú félrerántja a takaróját:
- Nézd meg, kék a zoknim!


----------



## beapeti (2010 Szeptember 5)

A gyerek nagyon kínlódott, hogy felhúzza a csizmáját, erre hát
odament
neki segíteni az óvó néni.
Bizony nagyon megizzadt, amire a kisfiú lábára felráncigálta a
csizmát, ám alighogy letörölte a homlokáról a verejtéket, a kissrác
azt mondja:
 - Óvóméni, fordítva van a lábamon a csizma.
A nő látta, hogy a gyereknek igaza van, hát gyorsan lehúzta róla,
és
ismét nagy kínlódások közepette,
most már rendesen felcibálta a kissrác lábára. Ekkor a kisfiú megint
csak megszólal:
- Ez nem is az én csizmám!
A nő egyre idegesebb lett, őrült tempóban lerángatta a gyerek
lábáról
a csizmát, miközben az folytatta a mondókáját:
- ... hanem a bátyámé, csak ő már kinőtte, és ma reggel ezt adta rám
az anyukám.
Az óvónő már lilát látott, de uralkodott magán.
Ismét ráadta a kisfiú lábára a csizmát, pedig még mindig nagyon sok
tuszkolást igényelt a művelet.
Na, végre, gondolta az óvónő, majd megkérdezte a gyereket:
- Pistike, hol a sapkád?
Mire a gyerek:
- A csizmámban!


----------



## beapeti (2010 Szeptember 5)

Nászéjszaka

Fiatal pár nászéjszakáját tölti, de az ifjú férj nem igazán
aktivizálja
magát, konkrétan befordul és buzgó horkolásba kezd. Az asszonyka
tipródik,
hogy mivel vívhatná ki férje figyelmét és gondoskodását, hisz' neki
egyáltalán nem az alváson jár az esze. Így szól:
- Te, Józsi! Nagyon fázom!
- Akkor takarózz be! - hangzik a cseppet sem "kielégítő" válasz és a
férj
alszik tovább.
A nő nem bírja tovább öt percnél, újra próbálkozik:
- Te, Józsi! Én még mindig fázom! Gyere feküdj rám!
Józsi kelletlenül bár, de megteszi, amit felesége kér, de hortyog
tovább.
Az asszony kisvártatva újra megszólal:
- Te Józsi! A lábam között van egy lyuk ...


- Na látod?! Ott megy be a hideg ...!


----------



## beapeti (2010 Szeptember 5)

Melltartó

Nagymama megkérdezi a Nagypapától:
- Szerinted vegyek fel melltartót?
A Papa nézi egy darabig, majd így szól:
- Hát, elég nagy sár van odakint ...


----------



## anasatumare (2010 Szeptember 5)

beapeti jók a viccek


----------



## beapeti (2010 Szeptember 5)

Honnan tudja?

Az új tanítónő elé jóképű legényt küldenek a vasútállomásra.
Felrakják a
csomagokat a szekérre, a csinos tanító néni a legény mellé ül a
bakra. A
falu szélén a legelőn egy bika éppen megugorja a tehenet. A városi
tanítónőt ugyancsak lenyűgözi a látvány, s azt kérdezi a legénytől:
- Honnan tudja a bika, hogy ... izé ... szóval, hogy mikor alkalmas
a
pillanat?
- Elárulja azt a nőstény illata.
Hajtanak tovább, most egy csődört és egy kancát látnak hasonló
helyzetben.
- És a csődör honnan tudja .....? - kérdi a kíváncsi nő.
- Neki is a nőstény illata árulja el.
Megérkeznek a szálláshoz, lepakolnak, a fiú búcsúzik:
- Hát, minden jót!
- Köszönöm a fuvart - mondja a tanítónő. - És látogass meg egyszer,
ha
elmúlt a náthád ...!


----------



## anasatumare (2010 Szeptember 5)

Nyuszika bemegy a patikába. 
- Csókolom, banánt szeretnék. 
- Sajnálom, de nincs. 
Nyuszika szomorúan hazamegy, de másnap megint ott van. 
- Csókolom, banánt szeretnék. 
- Sajnálom, de nincs. 
Ismét szomorúan magy haza, de másnap már megint ott van. 
- Csókolom, banánt szeretnék. 
- Sajnálom nyuszika, de nincs, és nem is lesz! - mondja mérgesen a patikus. 
Másnap kitesz a patikus egy táblát: NINCS BANÁN! 
Mire a nyuszika beront: 
- Volt banán?!


----------



## beapeti (2010 Szeptember 5)

Suliban

Iskolába új tanárnő érkezik. Szuper figura, minden fiú imádja. Írni
kezd a
táblára. Janika felkiált:
- A tanító néni borotválja a jobb hónalját!
Erre begurul a tanítónő:
- Janika, mehetsz rögtön haza, ma nem akarlak még látni se. Másnap
megint
ir valamit a táblára, Janika felkiált: A tanító néni borotválja a
bal
hónalját is!
Tanítónő:
- Neveletlen kölyök! Ezen a héten otthon maradsz, a szüleidet fel
fogom
hívni.
Hétfőn minden megy a rendjén, amíg a tanítónő eltöri véletlen a
krétát és
lehajol érte. Janika szó nélkül feláll és pakolja össze a cuccait:
- Azt hiszem, csak jövőre látjuk egymást ...


----------



## anasatumare (2010 Szeptember 5)

- Hogy hívják a papok edzőjét?
- Tréningatya.


----------



## beapeti (2010 Szeptember 5)

Köszi anasatumare! A tiédek is tetszenek.


----------



## anasatumare (2010 Szeptember 5)

Stoppol az apáca. Megáll egy piros Mercedes, benne egy hosszú szőke hajú bombázó.
- Elvisz a zárdába? - kérdi az apáca.
- El.
Mennek, mennek a kocsival, az apáca megkérdi:
- Mondja kedves, honnan van magának ilyen kocsija?
- Húúú, hát a Bélának én aztán mindent megteszek az ágyban, még szép, hogy ezzel honorálja.
Szörnyűlködik az apáca, de siet nagyon, marad. Látja, hogy egy gyönyörű nercbunda van a csajon.
- Mondja kedves, és honnan telik magának ilyen szép nercbundára?
- Hát a Bélának én mindent megteszek az ágyban, minimum, hogy ezt megkapom.
Szörnyűlködik az apáca, de nem száll ki, siet. Megérkeznek, elbúcsúzik. Esteledik, valaki halkan kopogtat az ajtón.
- Ki az? - kérdi az apáca.
- Én vagyok az, Antal atya.
- Na menj a francba a pilótakekszeddel!


----------



## anasatumare (2010 Szeptember 5)

köszi beapeti


----------



## anasatumare (2010 Szeptember 5)

Kiskatonák eltávozást kérnek a parancsnokuktól:
- A feleségem várandós, ezért szeretném vele tölteni a hétvégét - mondja az egyik.
- Az én feleségem ezen a hétvégén esik teherbe, úgyhogy szeretnék vele lenni - mondja a másik.


----------



## beapeti (2010 Szeptember 5)

Bátorság az, amikor egy férfi tök részegen hajnal négykor hazajön,
megpillantja a seprűt tartó, tomboló feleségét és megkérdezi tőle:
-Takarítasz vazze.. vagy repülsz valahova?


----------



## anasatumare (2010 Szeptember 5)

- Hogy megy neked, Kohn?
- Nem panaszkodom, Grün. Tegnap is a világ egyik leggazdagabb emberénél ebédeltem.
- Nem igaz!
- De igaz. A McDonaldsnál...


----------



## anasatumare (2010 Szeptember 5)

Lélekszakadva esik be három zsidó a rabbihoz:
- Képzeld rabbi, egy huligán megkergetett bennünket!
- De miért futottatok előle? - csodálkozik a rabbi - Hiszen ti hárman voltatok, ő meg csak egyedül.
- Mert nem tudtuk, hogy melyikünket kergeti.


----------



## anasatumare (2010 Szeptember 5)

Az arab-izraeli háborúban a határ két oldalán állomásoznak a katonák. Mohamed harcos nagyon dühös, mert az izraeli táborban fél órával hamarabb van ébresztő, mint náluk, és Kohn harcos mindig azzal jön elő nagy nyújtózkodva a sátrából: "Mohamed, a k*rva anyádat!"
Mohamed panaszt tesz a parancsnokánál, az pedig elrendeli: reggelente
Mohamed harcost 35 perccel hamarabb kell ébreszteni, hogy ő tudja először átkiabálni az izraeli táborba: "Kohn, a k*rva anyádat!"
Reggel felébresztik Mohamedet, nagy lelkesedéssel megy ki a sátrából. Az izraeli táborban sötétség és csend van, Mohamed elbizonytalanodik: lehet, hogy Kohn még mélyen alszik és nem is fogja hallani, amit kiabál. Elhatározza, hogy biztosra megy:
- Kohn, ébren vagy?
Semmi valasz.
- Kohn harcos ébren van?
Álmos hang a szomszédból:
- Miért, ki keresi?
- Mohamed!
- ... a k*rva anyádat!


----------



## anasatumare (2010 Szeptember 5)

Isten megteremté a Földet, aztán pihent. Aztán megteremté az embert és megint pihent. Végül megteremté az asszonyt, és azóta sem az Istennek, sem az embernek nincsen pihenése.


----------



## anasatumare (2010 Szeptember 5)

- Kinek van a világon a legjobb állása?
- A pápának.
- És miért?
- Mert neki csak egy főnöke van és azzal is csak halála után találkozik.


----------



## anasatumare (2010 Szeptember 5)

Jézus lejön a mennyből, találkozik egy szomorúan üldögélő öregemberrel.
- Mi a baj? - kérdezi Jézus.
- Elvesztettem a fiamat.
- És hogy nézett ki a fia?
- Szögek voltak verve a kezébe...
- Apám!
- Pinocchio!


----------



## beapeti (2010 Szeptember 5)

*
Két férfi már másodszor ütközik össze a bevásárló kocsival a TESCO-ban.
Megszólal az egyik megértően:
- Talán maga is a feleségét keresi?
- Igen, én is. A magáé hogy néz ki?
- Szőke, kék szemű, csinos, jó alakú. A magáé?
- Hagyjuk az enyémet, keressük a magáét.*


----------



## anasatumare (2010 Szeptember 5)

- Miért teremtette Isten utoljára a nőt?
- Nehogy beleszóljon a teremtésbe.


----------



## beapeti (2010 Szeptember 5)

*
Egy kis derű!
Öreg cimborák beszélgetnek :
- Te Pista! Igaz, hogy az idén lesz az asszonnyal a 30-dik házassági évfordulótok?
- Pontosan.
- Megleped valamivel?
- Hogyne! A 15-dik évfordulónkon elvittem az Alpokba egy kis erdei házba. Gyönyörű napokat töltöttünk együtt. Azt hiszem, most elmegyek érte és hazahozom.*


----------



## anasatumare (2010 Szeptember 5)

Egy jámbor hívő váratlanul benyit a plébániára és a plébánost cigarettafüstbe burkolva találja.
- László atya! Maga dohányzik?
A plébános nyugodtan tovább pöfékel.
- Ahol angyalok élnek, ott a felhők sem hiányozhatnak!


----------



## anasatumare (2010 Szeptember 5)

Mise előtt szól a pap a kántonak:
- Ha ezt mondom: Eresztendusz galambusz, akkor te kiereszted a galambokat!
Elkezdődik a mise, szól a pap a kántornak:
- Eresztendusz galambusz!
De a galambok nem jönnek. Mondja még egyszer:
- Eresztendusz galambusz!
De a galambok nem jönnek. Már üvölt:
- Eresztendusz galambusz!
Erre a kántor:
- Megettendusz macskandusz!


----------



## anasatumare (2010 Szeptember 5)

Jézus ellátogat egy hippi-kommunába, elszívnak egy löket füvet, majd a tárgyra tér:
- Ha már ilyen jól összejöttünk, bemutatkoznék: Jézus Krisztus vagyok...
- Jó az anyag, mi?!


----------



## anasatumare (2010 Szeptember 5)

A skótot éjjel a sötét utcán megállítja egy rabló:
- Száz font, vagy az életed!
- Tessék, itt van ötven, már úgyis félholt vagyok az ijedtségtől.


----------



## timesystem (2010 Szeptember 5)

Most nézem, hogy már 2008 óta regisztrálva vagyok, de nem szóltam. Jöhetek?


----------



## timesystem (2010 Szeptember 5)

- Te! Hallottad, hogy a Jóska elvette a Pistát?
- Tényleg? Melyik Pistát?


----------



## sárgabögre (2010 Szeptember 5)

Kedves Melitta !
Kérlek segíts ebben a 20 hozzászólásban.


----------



## timesystem (2010 Szeptember 5)

Több, mint 2 éve regisztráltam és elfelejtettem )) De sziasztok


----------



## vondrexler (2010 Szeptember 6)

1


----------



## vondrexler (2010 Szeptember 6)

2


----------



## vondrexler (2010 Szeptember 6)

3


----------



## vondrexler (2010 Szeptember 6)

4


----------



## vondrexler (2010 Szeptember 6)

5


----------



## vondrexler (2010 Szeptember 6)

6


----------



## vondrexler (2010 Szeptember 6)

7


----------



## CZimPry (2010 Szeptember 6)

1


----------



## vondrexler (2010 Szeptember 6)

8


----------



## CZimPry (2010 Szeptember 6)

2


----------



## vondrexler (2010 Szeptember 6)

9


----------



## vondrexler (2010 Szeptember 6)

10


----------



## CZimPry (2010 Szeptember 6)

3


----------



## vondrexler (2010 Szeptember 6)

11


----------



## CZimPry (2010 Szeptember 6)

4


----------



## CZimPry (2010 Szeptember 6)

5


----------



## vondrexler (2010 Szeptember 6)

12


----------



## CZimPry (2010 Szeptember 6)

6


----------



## vondrexler (2010 Szeptember 6)

13


----------



## vondrexler (2010 Szeptember 6)

14


----------



## CZimPry (2010 Szeptember 6)

7


----------



## CZimPry (2010 Szeptember 6)

8


----------



## vondrexler (2010 Szeptember 6)

15


----------



## vondrexler (2010 Szeptember 6)

16


----------



## CZimPry (2010 Szeptember 6)

9


----------



## vondrexler (2010 Szeptember 6)

17


----------



## CZimPry (2010 Szeptember 6)

10


----------



## vondrexler (2010 Szeptember 6)

18


----------



## CZimPry (2010 Szeptember 6)

11


----------



## vondrexler (2010 Szeptember 6)

19


----------



## vondrexler (2010 Szeptember 6)

20


----------



## CZimPry (2010 Szeptember 6)

12


----------



## CZimPry (2010 Szeptember 6)

13


----------



## CZimPry (2010 Szeptember 6)

14


----------



## CZimPry (2010 Szeptember 6)

15


----------



## CZimPry (2010 Szeptember 6)

16


----------



## CZimPry (2010 Szeptember 6)

17


----------



## CZimPry (2010 Szeptember 6)

18


----------



## CZimPry (2010 Szeptember 6)

19


----------



## CZimPry (2010 Szeptember 6)

20


----------



## CZimPry (2010 Szeptember 6)

21


----------



## Dlimk (2010 Szeptember 6)

1


----------



## Dlimk (2010 Szeptember 6)

2


----------



## Dlimk (2010 Szeptember 6)

3


----------



## Dlimk (2010 Szeptember 6)

4


----------



## Dlimk (2010 Szeptember 6)

5


----------



## Dlimk (2010 Szeptember 6)

6


----------



## Dlimk (2010 Szeptember 6)

7


----------



## Dlimk (2010 Szeptember 6)

8


----------



## Dlimk (2010 Szeptember 6)

9


----------



## Dlimk (2010 Szeptember 6)

10


----------



## Dlimk (2010 Szeptember 6)

11


----------



## Dlimk (2010 Szeptember 6)

12


----------



## Dlimk (2010 Szeptember 6)

13


----------



## Dlimk (2010 Szeptember 6)

14


----------



## Dlimk (2010 Szeptember 6)

15


----------



## Dlimk (2010 Szeptember 6)

16


----------



## Dlimk (2010 Szeptember 6)

17


----------



## Dlimk (2010 Szeptember 6)

18


----------



## Dlimk (2010 Szeptember 6)

19


----------



## Dlimk (2010 Szeptember 6)

20


----------



## r001 (2010 Szeptember 6)

En nagyon szeretnek sok uzenetet kuldeni.


----------



## r001 (2010 Szeptember 6)

Pedig mar nagyon faradt vagyok.


----------



## r001 (2010 Szeptember 6)

Itt Budapesten mar 2:14 van hajnal, pontosabban ejjel.


----------



## r001 (2010 Szeptember 6)

Most gondoltam, hogy irok valami erdekeset.


----------



## r001 (2010 Szeptember 6)

De sajna egesz nap egy idiota zombi jatekkal jatszottam.


----------



## r001 (2010 Szeptember 6)

Viszont megneztem egy Woody Allan filmet.


----------



## r001 (2010 Szeptember 6)

Egy oreg majdnem Nobel dijas fizikusrol szolt.


----------



## r001 (2010 Szeptember 6)

Egyebkent nem ertem ezt a 20 uzenet sztorit...
Csak toltom feleslegesen a szervert rizsaval.


----------



## r001 (2010 Szeptember 6)

De hat a szent cel, azaz az oreg halasz es a tenger erdekeben kesz vagyok erre.


----------



## r001 (2010 Szeptember 6)

Na meg egy ket dolog...


----------



## r001 (2010 Szeptember 6)

Milyen most az ido Vancouverben?


----------



## r001 (2010 Szeptember 6)

Talan esik?


----------



## r001 (2010 Szeptember 6)

Vagy sut a nap?


----------



## r001 (2010 Szeptember 6)

Es a szel, az fuj?


----------



## r001 (2010 Szeptember 6)

Talan inkabb megis Romaba vagyom...


----------



## r001 (2010 Szeptember 6)

Ott mindig sut a nap.
Kivee telen...


----------



## r001 (2010 Szeptember 6)

Van egy erzesem...


----------



## r001 (2010 Szeptember 6)

Egyre erosodik....


----------



## r001 (2010 Szeptember 6)

Mindjart...


----------



## r001 (2010 Szeptember 6)

...elerem...


----------



## r001 (2010 Szeptember 6)

...amit akartam...
Udv mindenkinek...


----------



## boticselli (2010 Szeptember 6)

1


----------



## boticselli (2010 Szeptember 6)

2


----------



## boticselli (2010 Szeptember 6)

3


----------



## boticselli (2010 Szeptember 6)

4


----------



## boticselli (2010 Szeptember 6)

5


----------



## boticselli (2010 Szeptember 6)

6


----------



## boticselli (2010 Szeptember 6)

7


----------



## boticselli (2010 Szeptember 6)

8


----------



## boticselli (2010 Szeptember 6)

9


----------



## boticselli (2010 Szeptember 6)

10


----------



## boticselli (2010 Szeptember 6)

11


----------



## boticselli (2010 Szeptember 6)

12


----------



## boticselli (2010 Szeptember 6)

13


----------



## boticselli (2010 Szeptember 6)

14


----------



## boticselli (2010 Szeptember 6)

15


----------



## boticselli (2010 Szeptember 6)

16


----------



## boticselli (2010 Szeptember 6)

17


----------



## boticselli (2010 Szeptember 6)

18


----------



## boticselli (2010 Szeptember 6)

19


----------



## boticselli (2010 Szeptember 6)

20


----------



## boticselli (2010 Szeptember 6)

21


----------



## piros55 (2010 Szeptember 6)

*Üdv. Mindenkinek !*


----------



## losifarkas (2010 Szeptember 6)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


köszi


----------



## antmik (2010 Szeptember 6)

Üdvözlők mindenkit.21


----------



## palimobil (2010 Szeptember 6)

énis itt vagyok


Melitta írta:


> 1, jelen


----------



## palimobil (2010 Szeptember 6)

azt hiszem sikerül


boticselli írta:


> 21


----------



## palimobil (2010 Szeptember 6)

szintén


antmik írta:


> Üdvözlők mindenkit.21


----------



## palimobil (2010 Szeptember 6)

szivesen


losifarkas írta:


> köszi


----------



## palimobil (2010 Szeptember 6)

jó neked


an0nymus írta:


> Lassan már hozzá is juthatok.


----------



## palimobil (2010 Szeptember 6)

nekem mégcsak öt


boticselli írta:


> 11


----------



## palimobil (2010 Szeptember 6)

szép szám


boticselli írta:


> 1


----------



## palimobil (2010 Szeptember 6)

jólene bejutni


----------



## palimobil (2010 Szeptember 6)

2-re megyek dolgozni


----------



## palimobil (2010 Szeptember 6)

bocsi 3


----------



## palimobil (2010 Szeptember 6)

nekem 4


----------



## palimobil (2010 Szeptember 6)

5t az öröm


----------



## palimobil (2010 Szeptember 6)

666


----------



## palimobil (2010 Szeptember 6)

heten mint a gonoszok


----------



## palimobil (2010 Szeptember 6)

8+12=20


----------



## palimobil (2010 Szeptember 6)

9 - kis golya


----------



## palimobil (2010 Szeptember 6)

10 erre iszunk


----------



## palimobil (2010 Szeptember 6)

11


----------



## palimobil (2010 Szeptember 6)

12.óra


----------



## palimobil (2010 Szeptember 6)

péntek 13


----------



## palimobil (2010 Szeptember 6)

14 karát


----------



## palimobil (2010 Szeptember 6)

15


----------



## palimobil (2010 Szeptember 6)

16-os vilamos


----------



## palimobil (2010 Szeptember 6)

17.óra


----------



## palimobil (2010 Szeptember 6)

18+6


----------



## palimobil (2010 Szeptember 6)

19cs


----------



## palimobil (2010 Szeptember 6)

itt a hússz


----------



## calmdown (2010 Szeptember 6)

Calmdown vagyok


----------



## calmdown (2010 Szeptember 6)

És sziasztok!


----------



## calmdown (2010 Szeptember 6)

Üdvözlöm a CanadaHun forumozoit!


----------



## oliwair (2010 Szeptember 6)

1.


----------



## oliwair (2010 Szeptember 6)

2


----------



## oliwair (2010 Szeptember 6)

3


----------



## oliwair (2010 Szeptember 6)

4


----------



## oliwair (2010 Szeptember 6)

5


----------



## oliwair (2010 Szeptember 6)

6


----------



## oliwair (2010 Szeptember 6)

7


----------



## plasticbomb1 (2010 Szeptember 6)

Üdvözlet Mindenkinek!


----------



## oliwair (2010 Szeptember 6)

8


----------



## plasticbomb1 (2010 Szeptember 6)

aladár


----------



## oliwair (2010 Szeptember 6)

9


----------



## oliwair (2010 Szeptember 6)

10


----------



## plasticbomb1 (2010 Szeptember 6)

aletta


----------



## oliwair (2010 Szeptember 6)

11


----------



## plasticbomb1 (2010 Szeptember 6)

béla


----------



## sidine (2010 Szeptember 6)

jó fej vagy!


----------



## oliwair (2010 Szeptember 6)

12


----------



## sidine (2010 Szeptember 6)

Én is az vagyok


----------



## plasticbomb1 (2010 Szeptember 6)

Bernadett


----------



## sidine (2010 Szeptember 6)

te is az vagy


----------



## oliwair (2010 Szeptember 6)

13


----------



## sidine (2010 Szeptember 6)

ők is azok


----------



## plasticbomb1 (2010 Szeptember 6)

Cecília


----------



## sidine (2010 Szeptember 6)

5


----------



## sidine (2010 Szeptember 6)

6


----------



## sidine (2010 Szeptember 6)

uncsi


----------



## oliwair (2010 Szeptember 6)

14


----------



## plasticbomb1 (2010 Szeptember 6)

Csele


----------



## sidine (2010 Szeptember 6)

7


----------



## oliwair (2010 Szeptember 6)

15


----------



## sidine (2010 Szeptember 6)

8.


----------



## plasticbomb1 (2010 Szeptember 6)

Demeter


----------



## sidine (2010 Szeptember 6)

9.


----------



## oliwair (2010 Szeptember 6)

16


----------



## sidine (2010 Szeptember 6)

10. Zakariás nap van


----------



## plasticbomb1 (2010 Szeptember 6)

Diána


----------



## sidine (2010 Szeptember 6)

11. holnap Regina


----------



## oliwair (2010 Szeptember 6)

17


----------



## sidine (2010 Szeptember 6)

12. holnap után szerda


----------



## plasticbomb1 (2010 Szeptember 6)

Elemér


----------



## sidine (2010 Szeptember 6)

13. jó szám


----------



## sidine (2010 Szeptember 6)

14. kitartás


----------



## sidine (2010 Szeptember 6)

15. kocsi hitel vonás


----------



## Bohony (2010 Szeptember 6)

*1*

1


----------



## sidine (2010 Szeptember 6)

16. csütörtök


----------



## Bohony (2010 Szeptember 6)

2


----------



## plasticbomb1 (2010 Szeptember 6)

Emília


----------



## sidine (2010 Szeptember 6)

17. jó szám


----------



## oliwair (2010 Szeptember 6)

18


----------



## plasticbomb1 (2010 Szeptember 6)

Ferenc


----------



## sidine (2010 Szeptember 6)

18. lassan vége


----------



## sidine (2010 Szeptember 6)

19. na még egy


----------



## oliwair (2010 Szeptember 6)

19


----------



## plasticbomb1 (2010 Szeptember 6)

Felícia


----------



## sidine (2010 Szeptember 6)

szerintem 20. de ha nem akkor folytatom


----------



## oliwair (2010 Szeptember 6)

20


----------



## plasticbomb1 (2010 Szeptember 6)

Gaia


----------



## plasticbomb1 (2010 Szeptember 6)

Gergely


----------



## plasticbomb1 (2010 Szeptember 6)

Hanna


----------



## plasticbomb1 (2010 Szeptember 6)

Hugo


----------



## plasticbomb1 (2010 Szeptember 6)

Ilona


----------



## Bohony (2010 Szeptember 6)

3


----------



## plasticbomb1 (2010 Szeptember 6)

Iván


----------



## plasticbomb1 (2010 Szeptember 6)

Julianna


----------



## oliwair (2010 Szeptember 6)

21


----------



## oliwair (2010 Szeptember 6)

22


----------



## ldettus (2010 Szeptember 6)

1


----------



## ldettus (2010 Szeptember 6)

5


----------



## ldettus (2010 Szeptember 6)

9


----------



## ldettus (2010 Szeptember 6)

4


----------



## ldettus (2010 Szeptember 6)

6


----------



## ldettus (2010 Szeptember 6)

7


----------



## malik.gabor (2010 Szeptember 6)

*hello*

hello


----------



## malik.gabor (2010 Szeptember 6)

3


----------



## ldettus (2010 Szeptember 6)

8


----------



## ldettus (2010 Szeptember 6)

9


----------



## malik.gabor (2010 Szeptember 6)

4


----------



## ldettus (2010 Szeptember 6)

3


----------



## malik.gabor (2010 Szeptember 6)

5


----------



## ldettus (2010 Szeptember 6)

10


----------



## malik.gabor (2010 Szeptember 6)

6


----------



## malik.gabor (2010 Szeptember 6)

7


----------



## ldettus (2010 Szeptember 6)

11


----------



## ldettus (2010 Szeptember 6)

12


----------



## malik.gabor (2010 Szeptember 6)

8


----------



## malik.gabor (2010 Szeptember 6)

idettus, jó buli ez a posztolgatás, nemde


----------



## malik.gabor (2010 Szeptember 6)

10


----------



## malik.gabor (2010 Szeptember 6)

11


----------



## malik.gabor (2010 Szeptember 6)

12


----------



## malik.gabor (2010 Szeptember 6)

13


----------



## malik.gabor (2010 Szeptember 6)

14


----------



## malik.gabor (2010 Szeptember 6)

15


----------



## malik.gabor (2010 Szeptember 6)

16


----------



## malik.gabor (2010 Szeptember 6)

17


----------



## malik.gabor (2010 Szeptember 6)

18


----------



## ldettus (2010 Szeptember 6)

13


----------



## malik.gabor (2010 Szeptember 6)

19


----------



## Bohony (2010 Szeptember 6)

4


----------



## Bohony (2010 Szeptember 6)

5


----------



## malik.gabor (2010 Szeptember 6)

20


----------



## ldettus (2010 Szeptember 6)

igen de muszáj mert nem lehet másképp semmit csinálni itt...


----------



## malik.gabor (2010 Szeptember 6)

21


----------



## ldettus (2010 Szeptember 6)

15


----------



## malik.gabor (2010 Szeptember 6)




----------



## Bohony (2010 Szeptember 6)

*6*

6


----------



## Bohony (2010 Szeptember 6)

*7*

7


----------



## ldettus (2010 Szeptember 6)

16


----------



## Bohony (2010 Szeptember 6)

*8*

8


----------



## Bohony (2010 Szeptember 6)

*0*

10


----------



## ldettus (2010 Szeptember 6)

17


----------



## Bohony (2010 Szeptember 6)

*11*

11


----------



## Bohony (2010 Szeptember 6)

*12*

12


----------



## Bohony (2010 Szeptember 6)

*13*

13


----------



## ldettus (2010 Szeptember 6)

18


----------



## Bohony (2010 Szeptember 6)

*14*

14


----------



## Bohony (2010 Szeptember 6)

15


----------



## Bohony (2010 Szeptember 6)

*16*

16


----------



## Bohony (2010 Szeptember 6)

17


----------



## Bohony (2010 Szeptember 6)

*16*

18


----------



## Bohony (2010 Szeptember 6)

19


----------



## Bohony (2010 Szeptember 6)

*20*

20


----------



## Bohony (2010 Szeptember 6)

*21*

21


----------



## clony (2010 Szeptember 6)

Sziasztok!


----------



## clony (2010 Szeptember 6)

Jó oldal.


----------



## clony (2010 Szeptember 6)

Jó témákkal.


----------



## clony (2010 Szeptember 6)

Főként a filmes topic.


----------



## clony (2010 Szeptember 6)

Pláne a magyar filmek.


----------



## clony (2010 Szeptember 6)

Örülök hogy idetaláltam.


----------



## clony (2010 Szeptember 6)

:d


----------



## clony (2010 Szeptember 6)

8


----------



## clony (2010 Szeptember 6)

9


----------



## clony (2010 Szeptember 6)

10


----------



## clony (2010 Szeptember 6)

11


----------



## clony (2010 Szeptember 6)

12


----------



## clony (2010 Szeptember 6)

13


----------



## clony (2010 Szeptember 6)

14


----------



## clony (2010 Szeptember 6)

15


----------



## clony (2010 Szeptember 6)

16


----------



## clony (2010 Szeptember 6)

17


----------



## clony (2010 Szeptember 6)

18


----------



## clony (2010 Szeptember 6)

19


----------



## clony (2010 Szeptember 6)

20


----------



## clony (2010 Szeptember 6)

21


----------



## veszlikaniko (2010 Szeptember 6)

a


----------



## veszlikaniko (2010 Szeptember 6)

b


----------



## veszlikaniko (2010 Szeptember 6)

2


----------



## veszlikaniko (2010 Szeptember 6)

4


----------



## veszlikaniko (2010 Szeptember 6)

6df


----------



## veszlikaniko (2010 Szeptember 6)

*gfd*

dfgf


----------



## ldettus (2010 Szeptember 6)

19


----------



## ldettus (2010 Szeptember 6)

20


----------



## pam-macs (2010 Szeptember 6)

:d


----------



## pam-macs (2010 Szeptember 6)

:ddd


----------



## veszlikaniko (2010 Szeptember 6)

fdg


----------



## dum_dum (2010 Szeptember 6)

17


----------



## dum_dum (2010 Szeptember 6)

16


----------



## dum_dum (2010 Szeptember 6)

15


----------



## dum_dum (2010 Szeptember 6)

14


----------



## dum_dum (2010 Szeptember 6)

12 (ne írjunk szerencsétlen számot...)


----------



## dum_dum (2010 Szeptember 6)

12


----------



## dum_dum (2010 Szeptember 6)

11


----------



## dum_dum (2010 Szeptember 6)

10


----------



## dum_dum (2010 Szeptember 6)

9


----------



## dum_dum (2010 Szeptember 6)

8


----------



## dum_dum (2010 Szeptember 6)

7


----------



## veszlikaniko (2010 Szeptember 6)

ggg


----------



## veszlikaniko (2010 Szeptember 6)

hf


----------



## thetymeon (2010 Szeptember 6)

1


----------



## veszlikaniko (2010 Szeptember 6)

sghj


----------



## thetymeon (2010 Szeptember 6)

2


----------



## thetymeon (2010 Szeptember 6)

3


----------



## veszlikaniko (2010 Szeptember 6)

ghhz


----------



## thetymeon (2010 Szeptember 6)

4


----------



## thetymeon (2010 Szeptember 6)

5


----------



## thetymeon (2010 Szeptember 6)

6


----------



## thetymeon (2010 Szeptember 6)

7


----------



## thetymeon (2010 Szeptember 6)

8


----------



## thetymeon (2010 Szeptember 6)

9


----------



## thetymeon (2010 Szeptember 6)

10


----------



## thetymeon (2010 Szeptember 6)

11


----------



## saskia2 (2010 Szeptember 6)

Hello mindenkinek jó az oldal új vagyok


----------



## thetymeon (2010 Szeptember 6)

12


----------



## dum_dum (2010 Szeptember 6)

6


----------



## thetymeon (2010 Szeptember 6)

13


----------



## veszlikaniko (2010 Szeptember 6)

hgf


----------



## dum_dum (2010 Szeptember 6)

5


----------



## thetymeon (2010 Szeptember 6)

14


----------



## saskia2 (2010 Szeptember 6)

Írjatok kanadából vagy bárhonnan aki egy vidám csajjal ismerkedne.
Érdekel zene , kutyák , filmek és még sok minden. Hello


----------



## thetymeon (2010 Szeptember 6)

15


----------



## saskia2 (2010 Szeptember 6)

hello


----------



## thetymeon (2010 Szeptember 6)

16


----------



## veszlikaniko (2010 Szeptember 6)

fgdg


----------



## thetymeon (2010 Szeptember 6)

17


----------



## saskia2 (2010 Szeptember 6)

100000


----------



## thetymeon (2010 Szeptember 6)

18


----------



## veszlikaniko (2010 Szeptember 6)

niii


----------



## saskia2 (2010 Szeptember 6)

12


----------



## thetymeon (2010 Szeptember 6)

19


----------



## veszlikaniko (2010 Szeptember 6)

ghfg


----------



## thetymeon (2010 Szeptember 6)

20


----------



## saskia2 (2010 Szeptember 6)

byby


----------



## veszlikaniko (2010 Szeptember 6)

jjj


----------



## dum_dum (2010 Szeptember 6)

4


----------



## saskia2 (2010 Szeptember 6)

hheelllohelllo


----------



## veszlikaniko (2010 Szeptember 6)

555


----------



## dum_dum (2010 Szeptember 6)

3


----------



## saskia2 (2010 Szeptember 6)

még 10 kellllll


----------



## saskia2 (2010 Szeptember 6)

2000


----------



## saskia2 (2010 Szeptember 6)

1999


----------



## dum_dum (2010 Szeptember 6)

2


----------



## saskia2 (2010 Szeptember 6)

1333


----------



## saskia2 (2010 Szeptember 6)

14


----------



## veszlikaniko (2010 Szeptember 6)

ggg


----------



## saskia2 (2010 Szeptember 6)

15


----------



## saskia2 (2010 Szeptember 6)

még 5


----------



## dum_dum (2010 Szeptember 6)

1


----------



## saskia2 (2010 Szeptember 6)

4


----------



## saskia2 (2010 Szeptember 6)

3


----------



## saskia2 (2010 Szeptember 6)

2


----------



## saskia2 (2010 Szeptember 6)

1


----------



## saskia2 (2010 Szeptember 6)

vége


----------



## Fletcher (2010 Szeptember 6)

2


----------



## Fletcher (2010 Szeptember 6)

3


----------



## dum_dum (2010 Szeptember 6)

0000000


----------



## Fletcher (2010 Szeptember 6)

4


----------



## Fletcher (2010 Szeptember 6)

5


----------



## zaurak (2010 Szeptember 6)

10


----------



## zaurak (2010 Szeptember 6)

9


----------



## valaki83 (2010 Szeptember 6)

fsdfsfsdfsdf


----------



## zaurak (2010 Szeptember 6)

8


----------



## valaki83 (2010 Szeptember 6)

2


----------



## zaurak (2010 Szeptember 6)

7


----------



## zaurak (2010 Szeptember 6)

6


----------



## zaurak (2010 Szeptember 6)

5


----------



## zaurak (2010 Szeptember 6)

4


----------



## zaurak (2010 Szeptember 6)

3


----------



## zaurak (2010 Szeptember 6)

2


----------



## zaurak (2010 Szeptember 6)

1


----------



## zaurak (2010 Szeptember 6)

10


----------



## zaurak (2010 Szeptember 6)

9


----------



## zaurak (2010 Szeptember 6)

18


----------



## zaurak (2010 Szeptember 6)

17


----------



## zaurak (2010 Szeptember 6)

16


----------



## zaurak (2010 Szeptember 6)

15


----------



## zaurak (2010 Szeptember 6)

14


----------



## zaurak (2010 Szeptember 6)

13


----------



## zaurak (2010 Szeptember 6)

12


----------



## zaurak (2010 Szeptember 6)

11


----------



## szvoboda (2010 Szeptember 6)

egy


----------



## szvoboda (2010 Szeptember 6)

kettő


----------



## szvoboda (2010 Szeptember 6)

három


----------



## Fletcher (2010 Szeptember 6)

6


----------



## szvoboda (2010 Szeptember 6)

négy


----------



## zaurak (2010 Szeptember 6)

10


----------



## veszlikaniko (2010 Szeptember 6)

gfhz


----------



## zaurak (2010 Szeptember 6)

1


----------



## szvoboda (2010 Szeptember 6)

öt


----------



## szvoboda (2010 Szeptember 6)

hat


----------



## szvoboda (2010 Szeptember 6)

hét


----------



## szvoboda (2010 Szeptember 6)

nyolc


----------



## szvoboda (2010 Szeptember 6)

kilenc


----------



## lolxd12345 (2010 Szeptember 6)

nem tudom


----------



## lolxd12345 (2010 Szeptember 6)

mit írjak


----------



## szvoboda (2010 Szeptember 6)

tíz


----------



## lolxd12345 (2010 Szeptember 6)

de nagyon kéne 20 post


----------



## lolxd12345 (2010 Szeptember 6)

ezért 4


----------



## lolxd12345 (2010 Szeptember 6)

nameg persze 5


----------



## lolxd12345 (2010 Szeptember 6)

deugye itt van a 6 is


----------



## szvoboda (2010 Szeptember 6)

tizenegy


----------



## lolxd12345 (2010 Szeptember 6)

van még ott ahonnan ez jött 7


----------



## lolxd12345 (2010 Szeptember 6)

de már kezd unalmassá válni 8


----------



## szvoboda (2010 Szeptember 6)

tizenkettő


----------



## lolxd12345 (2010 Szeptember 6)

mindjárt félút 9


----------



## lolxd12345 (2010 Szeptember 6)

itt a 10


----------



## szvoboda (2010 Szeptember 6)

tizenhárom


----------



## lolxd12345 (2010 Szeptember 6)

ez a 20mps limit fejleszti az időérzéket 11


----------



## lolxd12345 (2010 Szeptember 6)

kezdek kifogyni az ötletekből 12


----------



## szvoboda (2010 Szeptember 6)

tizennégy


----------



## lolxd12345 (2010 Szeptember 6)

13


----------



## szvoboda (2010 Szeptember 6)

tizenöt


----------



## lolxd12345 (2010 Szeptember 6)

megelőzlek ha beledöglök is 14


----------



## lolxd12345 (2010 Szeptember 6)

15


----------



## lolxd12345 (2010 Szeptember 6)

16


----------



## szvoboda (2010 Szeptember 6)

tizenhat


----------



## lolxd12345 (2010 Szeptember 6)

17


----------



## lolxd12345 (2010 Szeptember 6)

18


----------



## lolxd12345 (2010 Szeptember 6)

19


----------



## lolxd12345 (2010 Szeptember 6)

jeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee 20!!


----------



## delfyn (2010 Szeptember 6)

ugyes


----------



## Fletcher (2010 Szeptember 6)

7


----------



## szvoboda (2010 Szeptember 6)

tizenhét


----------



## delfyn (2010 Szeptember 6)

egyszeruen nagyszeru


----------



## szvoboda (2010 Szeptember 6)

tizennyolc


----------



## szvoboda (2010 Szeptember 6)

tizenkilenc


----------



## delfyn (2010 Szeptember 6)

ugyes


----------



## szvoboda (2010 Szeptember 6)

húsz


----------



## delfyn (2010 Szeptember 6)

erdekes dolgok


----------



## ency0 (2010 Szeptember 6)

sziasztok


----------



## delfyn (2010 Szeptember 6)

ujnak szamitok,epp ezert kosz a tanacsot es az utmutatot!

ugyes ez az oldal es fokent tartalmas!


----------



## ency0 (2010 Szeptember 6)

nagyon orvendek hogy itt lehetek


----------



## ency0 (2010 Szeptember 6)

jo veletek


----------



## delfyn (2010 Szeptember 6)

de jok!


----------



## delfyn (2010 Szeptember 6)

erdekes dolgok...folkeltette a figyemem a sok kreativ otlet


----------



## delfyn (2010 Szeptember 6)

de jo ez a tema


----------



## Fletcher (2010 Szeptember 6)

8


----------



## Fletcher (2010 Szeptember 6)

9


----------



## ency0 (2010 Szeptember 6)

ez egy nagyon jo weboldal,sok érdekességel


----------



## Fletcher (2010 Szeptember 6)

10


----------



## ency0 (2010 Szeptember 6)

amit szeretek


----------



## ency0 (2010 Szeptember 6)

de zavar


----------



## szvoboda (2010 Szeptember 6)

huszonegy


----------



## ency0 (2010 Szeptember 6)

hogy 20 hozzászólas kell


----------



## ency0 (2010 Szeptember 6)

mondom miért


----------



## ency0 (2010 Szeptember 6)

mert 2006-tól tagja vagyok


----------



## ency0 (2010 Szeptember 6)

és ahhoz hogy belenézzek 20 hozzászólas kell


----------



## ency0 (2010 Szeptember 6)

érdekes


----------



## grafikon (2010 Szeptember 6)

Üdv!


----------



## grafikon (2010 Szeptember 6)




----------



## grafikon (2010 Szeptember 6)




----------



## grafikon (2010 Szeptember 6)

Ebből mikor lesz 20?


----------



## ency0 (2010 Szeptember 6)

neked is nehéz?grafikon?


----------



## ency0 (2010 Szeptember 6)

hamarosan


----------



## grafikon (2010 Szeptember 6)

:22: :22:


----------



## ency0 (2010 Szeptember 6)

várom hogy irj valamit


----------



## grafikon (2010 Szeptember 6)




----------



## ency0 (2010 Szeptember 6)

igy hamarabb megy


----------



## grafikon (2010 Szeptember 6)




----------



## grafikon (2010 Szeptember 6)

kiss


----------



## ency0 (2010 Szeptember 6)




----------



## grafikon (2010 Szeptember 6)

:34:


----------



## ency0 (2010 Szeptember 6)

na még egy kicsi


----------



## grafikon (2010 Szeptember 6)




----------



## ency0 (2010 Szeptember 6)

nem sokat irsz


----------



## ency0 (2010 Szeptember 6)

19


----------



## ency0 (2010 Szeptember 6)

szenvedek de nagyon


----------



## ency0 (2010 Szeptember 6)

mire jó ez?


----------



## grafikon (2010 Szeptember 6)

:nobeer:


----------



## ency0 (2010 Szeptember 6)

mennyi van még?Grafikon?


----------



## grafikon (2010 Szeptember 6)

:4:


----------



## ency0 (2010 Szeptember 6)

na gyerünk


----------



## ency0 (2010 Szeptember 6)

mennyi?


----------



## grafikon (2010 Szeptember 6)

Még 8. És Neked?


----------



## ency0 (2010 Szeptember 6)

belefáradtál?


----------



## grafikon (2010 Szeptember 6)

Hát ez nagy [email protected]ág!


----------



## grafikon (2010 Szeptember 6)

Van valami értelme?


----------



## ency0 (2010 Szeptember 6)

túl vagyok már végre


----------



## grafikon (2010 Szeptember 6)

Jé, új oldal!


----------



## ency0 (2010 Szeptember 6)

szerintem is


----------



## grafikon (2010 Szeptember 6)

:!:


----------



## ency0 (2010 Szeptember 6)

még egy pici és te is túl vagy


----------



## grafikon (2010 Szeptember 6)

Ez már van 20 másodperc???


----------



## ency0 (2010 Szeptember 6)

poén együtt szenvedtünk


----------



## grafikon (2010 Szeptember 6)

Még egy... :neutral:


----------



## ency0 (2010 Szeptember 6)

érdemes a barátság?


----------



## ency0 (2010 Szeptember 6)

na még 1


----------



## ency0 (2010 Szeptember 6)

szólj már hozzá


----------



## ency0 (2010 Szeptember 6)

na?


----------



## grafikon (2010 Szeptember 6)

Na végre!!!

Ency0, én azért nem viszem túlzásba, beérem a 20-szal.
:555:


----------



## grafikon (2010 Szeptember 6)

Jól van, na! Én nem vagyok olyan gyors.
Minden jót,Ency0 ! Megyek böngészni.


----------



## ency0 (2010 Szeptember 6)

poén


----------



## vagadoga (2010 Szeptember 6)

első


----------



## ency0 (2010 Szeptember 6)

nem birok böngészni


----------



## vagadoga (2010 Szeptember 6)

kidosam


----------



## ency0 (2010 Szeptember 6)

és te grafikon?


----------



## vagadoga (2010 Szeptember 6)

moráh


----------



## ency0 (2010 Szeptember 6)

válaszolj


----------



## vagadoga (2010 Szeptember 6)

ygén


----------



## vagadoga (2010 Szeptember 6)

tö


----------



## vagadoga (2010 Szeptember 6)

tah


----------



## vagadoga (2010 Szeptember 6)

téh


----------



## vagadoga (2010 Szeptember 6)

cloyn


----------



## vagadoga (2010 Szeptember 6)

cnelik


----------



## vagadoga (2010 Szeptember 6)

zít


----------



## vagadoga (2010 Szeptember 6)

gyenezit


----------



## vagadoga (2010 Szeptember 6)

őtteknezit


----------



## vagadoga (2010 Szeptember 6)

moráhnezit


----------



## vagadoga (2010 Szeptember 6)

ygénnezit


----------



## Csubx (2010 Szeptember 6)

sokadik jelen.


----------



## vagadoga (2010 Szeptember 6)

tönezit


----------



## vagadoga (2010 Szeptember 6)

tahnezit


----------



## Csubx (2010 Szeptember 6)

második


----------



## vagadoga (2010 Szeptember 6)

téhnezit


----------



## Csubx (2010 Szeptember 6)

harmadik.


----------



## vagadoga (2010 Szeptember 6)

cloynnezit


----------



## vagadoga (2010 Szeptember 6)

cneliknezit


----------



## vagadoga (2010 Szeptember 6)

zsúh


----------



## Csubx (2010 Szeptember 6)

negyedik.


----------



## vagadoga (2010 Szeptember 6)

...+1


----------



## Csubx (2010 Szeptember 6)

ötödik.


----------



## Csubx (2010 Szeptember 6)

hatodik.


----------



## Csubx (2010 Szeptember 6)

hetedik


----------



## Csubx (2010 Szeptember 6)

nyolcadik


----------



## Csubx (2010 Szeptember 6)

kilencedik


----------



## Csubx (2010 Szeptember 6)

tizedik.


----------



## Csubx (2010 Szeptember 6)

tizenegyedik.


----------



## Csubx (2010 Szeptember 6)

tizenkettedik.


----------



## Csubx (2010 Szeptember 6)

tizenharmadik.


----------



## Csubx (2010 Szeptember 6)

tizennegyedik.


----------



## Csubx (2010 Szeptember 6)

tizenötödik.


----------



## Csubx (2010 Szeptember 6)

tizenhatodik.


----------



## szdodesz (2010 Szeptember 6)

tizenhetedik


----------



## Csubx (2010 Szeptember 6)

tizenhetedik.


----------



## Csubx (2010 Szeptember 6)

tizennyolcadik.


----------



## Csubx (2010 Szeptember 6)

tizenkilencedik.


----------



## Csubx (2010 Szeptember 6)

:shock:20.


----------



## Csubx (2010 Szeptember 6)

...+1


----------



## szdodesz (2010 Szeptember 6)

köszi a jó ötleteket


----------



## marcang (2010 Szeptember 6)

igen


----------



## marcang (2010 Szeptember 6)

igenias


----------



## marcang (2010 Szeptember 6)

ez a 8.


----------



## marcang (2010 Szeptember 6)

és kilenc


----------



## marcang (2010 Szeptember 6)

már tíz


----------



## marcang (2010 Szeptember 6)

tizenegyedik


----------



## marcang (2010 Szeptember 6)

tizenkettes


----------



## marcang (2010 Szeptember 6)

a szerencsétlen


----------



## marcang (2010 Szeptember 6)

és még egy


----------



## marcang (2010 Szeptember 6)

tizenöt


----------



## marcang (2010 Szeptember 6)

már itt a tizenhatos


----------



## marcang (2010 Szeptember 6)

17 röviden


----------



## marcang (2010 Szeptember 6)

a legszebb kor


----------



## marcang (2010 Szeptember 6)

utolsó előtti


----------



## marcang (2010 Szeptember 6)

na végre húsz, ha elfogadja


----------



## domady (2010 Szeptember 6)

Hello


----------



## Witzihuitli (2010 Szeptember 6)

sziasztok


----------



## tbk (2010 Szeptember 6)

1


----------



## tbk (2010 Szeptember 6)

2


----------



## tbk (2010 Szeptember 6)

3


----------



## tbk (2010 Szeptember 6)

4


----------



## tbk (2010 Szeptember 6)

5


----------



## tbk (2010 Szeptember 6)

6


----------



## tbk (2010 Szeptember 6)

7


----------



## tbk (2010 Szeptember 6)

8


----------



## tbk (2010 Szeptember 6)

9


----------



## tbk (2010 Szeptember 6)

10


----------



## tbk (2010 Szeptember 6)

11


----------



## tbk (2010 Szeptember 6)

12


----------



## tbk (2010 Szeptember 6)

13


----------



## tbk (2010 Szeptember 6)

14


----------



## tbk (2010 Szeptember 6)

15


----------



## tbk (2010 Szeptember 6)

16


----------



## tbk (2010 Szeptember 6)

17


----------



## tbk (2010 Szeptember 6)

18


----------



## tbk (2010 Szeptember 6)

19


----------



## tbk (2010 Szeptember 6)

20


----------



## tbk (2010 Szeptember 6)

21


----------



## fodorgyuri666 (2010 Szeptember 6)

*zzzz*

újvagyok csak 19kell még


----------



## fodorgyuri666 (2010 Szeptember 6)

*zzz*

új vagyok csak 18 kell még


----------



## fodorgyuri666 (2010 Szeptember 6)

dsf


----------



## fodorgyuri666 (2010 Szeptember 6)

*Sdf*

16


----------



## Morzsi99 (2010 Szeptember 6)

hahóó


----------



## fodorgyuri666 (2010 Szeptember 6)

15


----------



## fodorgyuri666 (2010 Szeptember 6)

*0*

14


----------



## fodorgyuri666 (2010 Szeptember 6)

*0*

13


----------



## fodorgyuri666 (2010 Szeptember 6)

12


----------



## fodorgyuri666 (2010 Szeptember 6)

11


----------



## fodorgyuri666 (2010 Szeptember 6)

*0*

10


----------



## fodorgyuri666 (2010 Szeptember 6)

9


----------



## fodorgyuri666 (2010 Szeptember 6)

*0*

8


----------



## fodorgyuri666 (2010 Szeptember 6)

7


----------



## fodorgyuri666 (2010 Szeptember 6)

*0*

6


----------



## fodorgyuri666 (2010 Szeptember 6)

*0*

5


----------



## fodorgyuri666 (2010 Szeptember 6)

4


----------



## fodorgyuri666 (2010 Szeptember 6)

*0*

3


----------



## fodorgyuri666 (2010 Szeptember 6)

2


----------



## fodorgyuri666 (2010 Szeptember 6)

1


----------



## fodorgyuri666 (2010 Szeptember 6)

0


----------



## Morzsi99 (2010 Szeptember 6)

kilövééés


----------



## Katana (2010 Szeptember 6)

szia csacsik!


----------



## Katana (2010 Szeptember 6)

johny


----------



## Katana (2010 Szeptember 6)

walker


----------



## Katana (2010 Szeptember 6)

stargate-online


----------



## Katana (2010 Szeptember 6)

milla


----------



## Katana (2010 Szeptember 6)

bucker


----------



## medveharcos (2010 Szeptember 6)

haho


----------



## medveharcos (2010 Szeptember 6)

itt


----------



## Katana (2010 Szeptember 6)

doris


----------



## medveharcos (2010 Szeptember 6)

vagyok


----------



## medveharcos (2010 Szeptember 6)

jelen


----------



## Katana (2010 Szeptember 6)

ott


----------



## medveharcos (2010 Szeptember 6)

ok


----------



## Katana (2010 Szeptember 6)

leg


----------



## medveharcos (2010 Szeptember 6)

igen


----------



## Katana (2010 Szeptember 6)

ddddili


----------



## medveharcos (2010 Szeptember 6)

ghufjkk


----------



## medveharcos (2010 Szeptember 6)

erdekes


----------



## medveharcos (2010 Szeptember 6)

zene


----------



## medveharcos (2010 Szeptember 6)

film


----------



## medveharcos (2010 Szeptember 6)

mese


----------



## Katana (2010 Szeptember 6)

boci


----------



## medveharcos (2010 Szeptember 6)

jatek


----------



## tália76 (2010 Szeptember 6)

tzu1

kadz2

éoé5


----------



## Katana (2010 Szeptember 6)

csoki


----------



## medveharcos (2010 Szeptember 6)

jo


----------



## Katana (2010 Szeptember 6)

maci-laci


----------



## medveharcos (2010 Szeptember 6)

ildi


----------



## medveharcos (2010 Szeptember 6)

feri


----------



## Katana (2010 Szeptember 6)

iildi azt nem! ;-)


----------



## Katana (2010 Szeptember 6)

+


----------



## Katana (2010 Szeptember 6)

szorzotabla


----------



## Katana (2010 Szeptember 6)

anarchia


----------



## medveharcos (2010 Szeptember 6)

aha


----------



## Katana (2010 Szeptember 6)

csupas


----------



## Katana (2010 Szeptember 6)

paraszt


----------



## Katana (2010 Szeptember 6)

Ac/dc


----------



## medveharcos (2010 Szeptember 6)

varok


----------



## Richie16 (2010 Szeptember 6)

hello mindenkinek


----------



## Richie16 (2010 Szeptember 6)

sok ez a 20 hozzászólás


----------



## Richie16 (2010 Szeptember 6)

de meglesz


----------



## Richie16 (2010 Szeptember 6)

megcsinálom


----------



## Richie16 (2010 Szeptember 6)

ez már az 5.


----------



## Richie16 (2010 Szeptember 6)

csak az a baj hogy nem tudom mit is irjak


----------



## Babszianci (2010 Szeptember 6)

Helló,egy.


----------



## Babszianci (2010 Szeptember 6)

Helló,egyszer!


----------



## Richie16 (2010 Szeptember 6)

ááájjj


----------



## Babszianci (2010 Szeptember 6)

Helló kétszer+


----------



## Richie16 (2010 Szeptember 6)

hello neked is


----------



## fabrique (2010 Szeptember 6)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg



hajra hajra


----------



## Babszianci (2010 Szeptember 6)

Én sem tudom mit írjak!


----------



## Babszianci (2010 Szeptember 6)

Sok kell még a húszhoz!


----------



## fabrique (2010 Szeptember 6)

es az megvan amikor a hullocsillag azt mondja hogy waaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Babszianci (2010 Szeptember 6)

Milyen késő van már!


----------



## fabrique (2010 Szeptember 6)

minden a sajat maga fonakja


----------



## Babszianci (2010 Szeptember 6)

Este van már este!


----------



## fabrique (2010 Szeptember 6)

hey babszianci miujsag veled?


----------



## fabrique (2010 Szeptember 6)

olyan ez mint amikor azthiszed es megis


----------



## Babszianci (2010 Szeptember 6)

Irkáljuk a nagy semmit!


----------



## Babszianci (2010 Szeptember 6)

Tök uncsi,de megcsinálom.


----------



## fabrique (2010 Szeptember 6)

irjunk egy verset 

itthon is otthon is
nagyvilagban elve
megtalalod magadat
a felhokre nezve


----------



## Babszianci (2010 Szeptember 6)

Veled mi zu?Nem uncsi?


----------



## fabrique (2010 Szeptember 6)

ne unatkozz most eled az eleted. eldd meg minden pillanatat erezz minden billentyut az ujjad alatt


----------



## Babszianci (2010 Szeptember 6)

Holnap korán kéne kelni!


----------



## fabrique (2010 Szeptember 6)

jol vagyok ma kezdtem el szerelni egy vespa robogot


----------



## moncika (2010 Szeptember 6)

nagyon hasznosnak találom ezt a forumot, köszi h tagja lehetek


----------



## fabrique (2010 Szeptember 6)

mindjart megvan a 20 addig is irj egy verset


----------



## Babszianci (2010 Szeptember 6)

Oké,érzem.Most ennék egy fagyit szívesen,de nincs.


----------



## fabrique (2010 Szeptember 6)

mi is orulunk monci hogy ittvagy


----------



## fabrique (2010 Szeptember 6)

fu ettem ma olyan fagyit fahejas volt a tolcser


----------



## Babszianci (2010 Szeptember 6)

Robogót?Én is szeretnék majd egyet.


----------



## moncika (2010 Szeptember 6)

Kedves óvónő kollegák küldök egy pár versikét, kiscsoportban hasznositani lehet őket!

1.) Süni, süni

Süni, süni, sünike,
Sétálgat az erdőbe,
Tüskés hátán falevél,
Megvédi, ha jön a tél.


----------



## Richie16 (2010 Szeptember 6)

hello 3szor jön talán?


----------



## fabrique (2010 Szeptember 6)

ugyan ne igy fogd fel minden hozzaallas kerdese


----------



## moncika (2010 Szeptember 6)

[FONT=&quot]SÜNI INDULÓ

Szúrós gombóc jár a kertben
szusszan pöffen minden percben

bokrok alját nézik sorra
buzgón szaglász nedves orra

hátán kócos a sok tüske
megfésülné, de nincs tükre

nem nyúl hozzá igy is jó
úgy hivják, hogy SÜNDISZNÓ[/FONT]


----------



## Babszianci (2010 Szeptember 6)

Fahéjas?Még nem is hallottam róla, hogy létezik ilyen.


----------



## moncika (2010 Szeptember 6)

*Sündisznócska *
Tegnap korán esteledett,
sündisznócska ágyat vetett.
Ágyat vetett az avarban,
kicsinyeit betakarta.
Fújhat a szél lankadatlan,
melenget a moha paplan.
Jó meleg a földi fészek,
aludjatok kis tüskések.


----------



## Richie16 (2010 Szeptember 6)

húú de lemaradtam


----------



## fabrique (2010 Szeptember 6)

jaja robogni jo  monci miujsag a gyerekekkel?


----------



## fabrique (2010 Szeptember 6)

Babszianci írta:


> Fahéjas?Még nem is hallottam róla, hogy létezik ilyen.



hazi fagyi hazi tolcser mindent kezzel csinalnal nagyon finom


----------



## Babszianci (2010 Szeptember 6)

Vers:Boci,boci megfázott,
varrtam neki nadrágot.
Nem akarta felvenni,
Ágyba kellett fektetni.


----------



## fabrique (2010 Szeptember 6)

Babszianci írta:


> Fahéjas?Még nem is hallottam róla, hogy létezik ilyen.



hazi fagyi hazi tolcser mindent kezzel csinalnak nagyon finom


----------



## Richie16 (2010 Szeptember 6)

hihetetlen micsoda költemények


----------



## fabrique (2010 Szeptember 6)

ez jo


----------



## fabrique (2010 Szeptember 6)

richie waccap?


----------



## Richie16 (2010 Szeptember 6)

jajmá ideje lenne annak a 20 hozzászólásnak


----------



## fabrique (2010 Szeptember 6)

mit almodtatok?


----------



## Richie16 (2010 Szeptember 6)

igazából semmi rejtélyt lesek és vele wázááááááp


----------



## fabrique (2010 Szeptember 6)

gyerunk indiaba


----------



## Babszianci (2010 Szeptember 6)

Este van már, este,
leszállt a nap messze,
ki egész nap futkos,
este bizony álmos.


----------



## Richie16 (2010 Szeptember 6)

őő a d kimaradt a veled -ből


----------



## fabrique (2010 Szeptember 6)

itt minden oke, talaltam par jo konyvet itt ezert regisztraltam,


----------



## fabrique (2010 Szeptember 6)

Babszianci írta:


> Este van már, este,
> leszállt a nap messze,
> ki egész nap futkos,
> este bizony álmos.



nekem ez a kedvencem


----------



## Babszianci (2010 Szeptember 6)

Nem emlékszem,hogy mit álmodtam.


----------



## Richie16 (2010 Szeptember 6)

hát van bőven könyv az tuti


----------



## fabrique (2010 Szeptember 6)

22


----------



## moncika (2010 Szeptember 6)

Egy aranyos mesét is találtam, ezt már nagyobbaknak:
[FONT=&quot]A [/FONT][FONT=&quot]t[/FONT]ükröcske ( mese)​ ​ ​ [FONT=&quot]Az erd[/FONT]ő[FONT=&quot] szélén, a zöld f[/FONT]ű[FONT=&quot]ben egy tükröcske hevert. Ki tudja hogy került ide? Talán valaki táskájából pottyant ki, vagy az erre sétáló gyerekek vesztették el? Nem tudom. De most itt hevert a f[/FONT]ű[FONT=&quot]ben és hol a napocska, hol a pufók felh[/FONT]ő[FONT=&quot]k nézegették magukat benne. [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] Arra sétált a nyuszi. Meglátta, hogy valami csillog a f[/FONT]ű[FONT=&quot]ben, felvette. „- Nini! A fényképem! Csak tudnám, mikor vesztettem el!-„ Amint így töprengett, odarepült hozzá egy varjú. Mit nézel nyuszi?- kérdezte. „ A fényképemet. Itt találtam a f[/FONT]ű[FONT=&quot]ben. Csak nem jut eszembe, mikor vesztettem el. „[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] A varjú odanézett és hangos kárgásban tört ki: „ Méghogy a te fényképed?! Nézd ezt a fekete tollat, a szárnyakat! Hisz ez egy varjú!”[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] Hangoskodásukat meghallotta a mókus. Közelebb ment, hogy megkérdezze miért veszekednek. „ Nézd, mókus! Ez az én fényképem! A varjú szerint ez egy varjú fényképe, pedig itt a hosszú fülem, a bojtos farkincám. A vak is látja: ez egy nyúl!”[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] Odanézett a mókus és hangosan nevetni kezdett. „ De buták vagytok! Nem látjátok ez se nem egy nyuszi, se nem egy varjú. Ez egy mókus fényképe!”[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] „ Ez az én fényképem!- kiabálták. Cibálták, ráncigálták egymás kezéb[/FONT]ő[FONT=&quot]l a tükröt, hol az egyikük, hol a másikuk nézett bele. A nagy hangzavarra el[/FONT]ő[FONT=&quot]jött az erd[/FONT]ő[FONT=&quot] s[/FONT]ű[FONT=&quot]r[/FONT]ű[FONT=&quot]jéb[/FONT]ő[FONT=&quot]l a medve. „ Irgum- burgum” Micsoda zenebona ez? Mi ez a csúnya veszekedés?”[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] Az állatok egymás szavába vágva mesélték, hogy mi is történt. A medve elvette t[/FONT]ő[FONT=&quot]lük a tükröt és belenézett. Akkorát nevetett, csak úgy rengett a pocakja! „ Nahát! Ilyen buta népség! Nem látjátok ezt a bozontos fejet, a kicsi, kerek füleket? Hisz ez egy mackó fényképe!”[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] Az állatok nem mertek ellenkezni a medvekomával. Az pedig megfogta a tükröt, hazavitte. Nevetve mesélte a mackómamának meg a két kicsi bocsnak, mi történt az erd[/FONT]ő[FONT=&quot] szélén. Mackómama és a bocsok is belenéztek a tükörbe és nevetve bizonygatták, hogy ez bizony egy mackó fényképe.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] Felrakták a barlang falára és még ma is ott van, ha azóta el nem veszett.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]


----------



## Babszianci (2010 Szeptember 6)

Na még három üzi,és kész vagyok.


----------



## Richie16 (2010 Szeptember 6)

jókis chat-et indítottunk


----------



## fabrique (2010 Szeptember 6)

jah es 2 nap is kell meg


----------



## Richie16 (2010 Szeptember 6)

na fogynak a hsz igények ahogy látom


----------



## Babszianci (2010 Szeptember 6)

Én is szeretem a könyveket.


----------



## Richie16 (2010 Szeptember 6)

márcsak 2 kell


----------



## fabrique (2010 Szeptember 6)

20 hozzaszolas es 2nap regisztracio  hat majd par nap mulva ujra itt


----------



## Babszianci (2010 Szeptember 6)

Uccsó,kész vagyok.Most meg belejöttem az irkálásba.


----------



## moncika (2010 Szeptember 6)

*[FONT=&quot]Jött [/FONT]**ő**[FONT=&quot]szanyó[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ [FONT=&quot]- [/FONT]_[FONT=&quot]Osváth Erzsébet-[/FONT]_​ _[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]_​ _[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]_​ 
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT] [FONT=&quot]Jött [/FONT]ő[FONT=&quot]szanyó, hideg széllel, aranysárga vízfestékkel, sárgák lettek a levelek, fújtak [/FONT]ő[FONT=&quot]szi szelek. Fújtak , fújtak [/FONT]ő[FONT=&quot]szi szelek, [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]lehullottak a levelek. Ott vannak a fák alatt, látod a sok aranyat?[/FONT]


----------



## Richie16 (2010 Szeptember 6)

Az a bajom a mai könyvkereskedéssel hogy bár megvenni nem tudom nemis akarom a tetszésemet elnyerő könyveket olvasni meg ugye kell is no meg szeretek is


----------



## moncika (2010 Szeptember 6)

*[FONT=&quot]Levél az erd[/FONT]**ő**[FONT=&quot]b[/FONT]**ő**[FONT=&quot]l[/FONT]*​ _[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]_​ _[FONT=&quot]-Hárs László-[/FONT]_[FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]Az erd[/FONT]ő[FONT=&quot]b[/FONT]ő[FONT=&quot]l egy levelet hozott a posta reggel, egy száraz tölgyfa – levelet,[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Néhánz sor zöld szöveggel.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Az állt rajta, hogy eljött az [/FONT]ő[FONT=&quot]sz,[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]A nyárid[/FONT]ő[FONT=&quot]nek vége,[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Most már a néma télre vár,[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Az erd[/FONT]ő[FONT=&quot] és a vidéke.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]A mackó barlangjába bújt, [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Elköltöztek a fecskék,[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]A tisztásoknak zöld f[/FONT]ű[FONT=&quot]vét,[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Lerágták mind a kecskék.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Nem hegedül a zenekar,[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Nagy most a tücsök gondja,[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]És újdivatú kalapot nem visel[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]A gomba.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Szétosztotta a körtefa a fanyar vackort régen,[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Nincsen levél a bokrokhoz,[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]És pitypang nincs a réten.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Minden lakó elrejt[/FONT]ő[FONT=&quot]zött,[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Üres az erd[/FONT]ő[FONT=&quot], árva.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]S a széls[/FONT]ő[FONT=&quot] fán egz tábla lóg:[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]„Téli szünet van, zárva.”[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]


----------



## Richie16 (2010 Szeptember 6)

navégre megvan


----------



## Babszianci (2010 Szeptember 6)

Mindenkinek szép jó éjszakát kívánok,álmodjatok szépeket.
Angyalkák vigyázzák álmotok,sziasztok!


----------



## moncika (2010 Szeptember 6)

[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]Valami készül[/FONT]*​ _[FONT=&quot]-Kányádi Sándor-[/FONT]_​ _[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]_​ 
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT] [FONT=&quot]Elszállt a fecske,üres a fészke, de mintha most is itt ficserészne, úgy kél a nap, és úgy jön az este, mintha még nálunk volna a fecske. Még egyel[/FONT]ő[FONT=&quot]re minden a régi, bár a szúnyog már, b[/FONT]ő[FONT=&quot]rét nem félti és a szell[/FONT]ő[FONT=&quot] is be-beáll szélnek, fákon a lombok remegnek félnek. Valami titkon valami készül: itt-ott a dombon már egy-egy cs[/FONT]ő[FONT=&quot]sz ül: Nézd csak a tájat, de szépen [/FONT]ő[FONT=&quot]szül.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT] [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]


----------



## Richie16 (2010 Szeptember 6)

no megyek jó éjt mindenkinek


----------



## fabrique (2010 Szeptember 6)

jok a konyvek csak ha utazol kell valami ami kisebb helyet foglal lasd e-book


----------



## fabrique (2010 Szeptember 6)

joejt


----------



## moncika (2010 Szeptember 6)

Biztos jól vannak. Készülődnek az oviba, hiszen hamarosan kezdődik a tanév.


----------



## moncika (2010 Szeptember 6)

Jó éjt neked is!


----------



## moncika (2010 Szeptember 6)

*[FONT=&quot]Szüreti vers[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*_[FONT=&quot]- Takáts Gyula-[/FONT]_
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*

[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT] [FONT=&quot]Szüretelnek, énekelnek, láttál-e már ennél szebbet?[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Dió, rigó, mogyoró![/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Musttal teli kiskancsó! Sose láttam szebbet.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Akkora fürt alig bírom.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Egy fürtb[/FONT]ő[FONT=&quot]l lesz akó borom.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Dió, rigó, mogyoró,[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Csak úgy nevet a kancsó.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Az se látott ilyet.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Az öregnek aszúbor jár,[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]A gyereknek must csordogál.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Dió, rigó, mogyoró,[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Szüretelni jaj de jó.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Igyunk erre egyet[/FONT]


----------



## fabrique (2010 Szeptember 6)




----------



## Babszianci (2010 Szeptember 6)

Na még egyet!Álom manót megkértem,
manócskával beszéljen.Manócska majd vigyáz rád,
nyugodt lesz az éjszakád.


----------



## fabrique (2010 Szeptember 6)

ki a kedvenc koltod? irod?


----------



## moncika (2010 Szeptember 6)

Újabb meséket küldök:

*Mese a fecskérõl*

Réges-régen, olyan régen, hogy már az idejét sem tudja senki, élt egyszer egy szegény asszony. Egyetlen gyermeke volt, egy aprócska, vékony csontú kislány. Rindunele, vagyis Fecske volt a neve. Örökösen dalolt, nótázott. Hiába szólt rá az anyja nemegyszer:
– Elég legyen már, Kisfecske! Hagyd abba! Fáradt vagyok, pihenni szeretnék!
– Ha nem tetszik, ne hallgassa – nyelvelt vissza a kisleány, s annál harsányabb dalba fagott. Jócskán fel volt vágva a nyelve!
Egy reggel, alig pitymallott, Kisfecske már talpon volt. Fekete ruhát vett magára, melybe édesanyja kék ujjakat varrt az este, s fehér kötényt kötött eléje. Alighogy elkészült, nyomban nótázni kezdett a legélesebb hangján!
A szegény asszony még aludt volna, de felriadt a hangos énekszóra.
– Kislányom – sóhajtott fel bosszúsan –, miért nem születtél inkább madárnak.
Abban a szempillantásban kék szárnyú, fekete tollú kis madár repült ki a szobából. Fehér mellénye megvillant egy pillanatra, aztán szélsebesen tovaszállt...
Estére azonban visszatért, és az ablak felsõ peremére fészket rakott. Ott élt madár alakban, s minden hajnalban hangos énekszóval köszöntötte az édesanyját.
Sok, sok esztendõ telt el azóta. A fecske ma is az emberek közelében, az eresz alatt rak fészket, és kora reggel hangos csiviteléssel ébreszti a ház népét. Azt mondják, szerencsét hoz annak, aki szívesen hallgatja. Ez így is van. Mert aki fecskeszóra kel, és idejében dologhoz lát, annak nem lesz hiábavaló a munkája.


----------



## moncika (2010 Szeptember 6)

*Leslie Piross:Mese a kenyérről* 



A tejjel ismerkedés utáni napon nem fogta az ágy kis unokáimat. Már hajnalban jöttek a szobámba.
- Nagyapa! Megígérted, ma a kenyérről mesélsz! Ébredj fel! -keltegettek jó korán.
- Igen, emlékszem, és már a reggeli alatt el is kezdjük! Gyorsan terítsetek!
Amíg megterítettek, felszeleteltem a kenyereket, megsütöttük a rántottát.
- Látjátok, most is többféle kenyér közül választhattok. Az a sötét az rozscipó, a világosabb pedig a búzakenyér. Most megesszük a reggelit, és utána kimegyünk a földekre, megnézzük a búzát és a többi gabonát. Ott kezdődik a kenyér útja.
Reggeli után a két izgatott kislánnyal kimentünk a határba. Az árpaföldön már nagyban folyt az aratás. A kombájnok vágták az aranyló árpamezőt.
- Nézzétek, a kalászban vannak a szemek. -letéptem egy-egy kalászt és odaadtam nekik. A saját kezembe is fogtam egyet. -Látjátok, itt vannak benne a magok -mutattam és szétbontottam. Ha pedig megdörzsöljük, kiperegnek. Az a nagy gép -mutattam az arató-cséplő gépre -levágja, kibontja a szemeket, és összegyűjti. Teherautókkal nagy tartályokba, silókba hordják.
- Ebből is kenyér lesz? -kérdezte Dórika.
- Nem, az árpakenyér ragacsos, nem olyan, mint amit a boltban vehettek. Ezt a malacok, csirkék eszik. A búzát és a rozst ugyanígy aratják. De ezek még nem értek meg. Ott a másik táblába búzát vetettek, távolabb pedig láthatjátok a zabot is.
- Tudom, azt szeretik a lovak! -magyarázta Eszterke. -Emlékszel, milyen boldogan ropogtatta Ráró, amikor a lovaglás után adtunk neki!
- Bizony, nagyon szeretik. De ti is, mert a müzliben is vannak zabszemek. -magyaráztam. Hazafelé menet vettem mindenféle gabonából egy keveset.
Otthon aztán a mozsárban megtörtük a mintákat. Nagy érdeklődéssel nézték a különféle darabokat.
- Ezek a fehérek lisztszemcsék! A barna pedig a héj, ezt nevezzük korpának. Az pedig a csíra. Ha nem törjük össze, hanem elültetjük, ebből fejlődik a növény!
- Igen, az ősszel az iskolában cserepekbe ültettünk! Csak a télen elszáradtak! -panaszolta Eszterke.
- Igen, mert a télen, a hidegben, a hó alatt pihennek. Ha nem tudnak, elpusztulnak.
A maroknyi összetört búzából kiszitáltam a korpát, és megmutattam a lisztet.
- Ilyen kevés lisztért ennyi búzát kell mozsárban megtörni? -ámult el Dórika.
- Bizony, régen nagyon nehéz munka volt, amíg nem építettek malmokat. Ha gondoljátok, délután a kis malmocskát is megnézhetjük. Most viszont a bolti lisztből készítünk kenyeret! Látjátok azt a csészét, abban kovászoltam még az este. Élesztőt kevertem össze nedves lisztel. Mostanra megnőtt, és látjátok kis buborékok is vannak benne. Az élesztőben nagyon kis élőlények, az élesztőgombák vannak. Ezek segítenek, hogy könnyű, finom tésztánk legyen. Most úgy készítjük, ahogy Déditől tanultam. Ő pedig szintén a mamájától. Mindig tett a lisztbe egy kevés főtt krumplit, és savót. Most pedig hozzákeverjük a kovászt.
Amíg elmondtam, a kis dagasztóteknőbe tettem a hozzávalókat, összeállítottam a tésztát és dagasztani kezdtem.
- Én is szeretném dagasztani! -kezdte Dórika.
- Jó, előbb te, utánad pedig Eszterke következik.
A nehéz munkát hamar megunták, ezért inkább géppel fejeztem be.
- Most pihen. Majd meglátjátok mekkorára nő! -mondtam és letakartam a tésztát.
- Addig befűtjük a kemencét. -hívtam őket az udvarra.
Ott áll a kis tábori kemence. Szabályos, csak a mérete kisebb, mint a réginek a tanyán. Fával jól befűtöttük. Közben a megkelt tésztát megformáztuk. Egy cipót és egy tucatnyi lángost készítettünk.
- Most pedig készítünk árpakenyeret is! Olyat, amit Jézus idejében ettek. Ezt is hasonlóan készítik kovásszal, csak ebből lángos alakút lehet sütni. Nézzétek, Ennek zöldes a színe, és édeskés az íze!
Megformáltunk négy kis pitát ebből is.
Amíg keltek, a kemence tüze leégett. Kisepertem a hamut, nedves seprűvel. Papírt dobtam be, amely fellángolt. Ez jelezte, elég meleg a sütéshez.
A sütőlapátra borított cipót nedves kefével letakarítottam, betoltam a kemencébe. A lángosok is bekerültek.
Bezártam a kemence ajtaját.
- Most pedig megvárjuk, amíg megsül. Hozzunk ki tejfelt, libazsírt. Azzal igazán finom a friss lángos!
Nemsokára a teraszon mindent előkészítettünk. Negyedóra múlva sütőlapáttal emeltem ki a finomságokat. A cipó kisülésére bizony még várnunk kellett. A meleg lángosok darabjait a friss tejfölbe mártogattuk, ez volt az uzsonna.
Amikor kivettem a frissen sült kenyeret, az egész udvart betöltötte az illata. Amíg kihűlt, átmentünk megnézni a darálókat, a kis házi malmokat is. Volt ott még forgó köves, de korszerű acélhengeres is.
- Ezeket még kézzel lehet hajtani, de a nagyobbakat már vízzel, széllel vagy gőzgéppel forgatták. Ma már villanymotort használnak.

Mire a sok látnivalóval eltelve hazaértünk, már a vacsoracsillag is fent volt az égen.
A cipót is megkóstolták, de bizony a lányoknak majd' leragadt a szemük.
- Nagyapó, te olyan érdekes, igaz meséket mondasz! -búcsúzott Eszterke, de már indult ő is Dóri után álomországba!


----------



## moncika (2010 Szeptember 6)

*MESE A NAGYLELKŰ ŐSZRŐL*

*Egy szép napon megérkezett az ősz gazdag örökséggel, melyet a nyár hagyott rá mielőtt elmenne.*
Szállást keresett, lombsátor aljában meg is találta, de a sátor zöldjét kopottnak látta...
*Vette hát ecsetjét nagy festő létére, és az erdő lombját, sárga piros,barna, bíborra pingálta. Mindenki csodálta ezt a színváltozást!*
*Boldog volt az ősz, s nagy boldogságában, kincseinek házát a tallózók előtt szélesre tárta. Ki a mezőt járta, zsákját alma, dió, mogyoróval színültig rakta, majd odújában elraktározta, ki a föld alá vitt jó sok harácsot, hogy jövő tavaszig ne érjen hiányosságot! *
*Ám az idő kereke fordult egy nagyot és az ősz élete zorddá változott. Vasfogú hideg szél csatangolt a tájon, a rokkant ősz sátrát cibálta vadul. Ólmos eső sápadt arcát könyörtelen csapta, kivetettségében nem védte más, csak ködpalástja. Földönfutóvá lett az ősz a csupasz vadonban.*
*[FONT=&quot]Mikor a tél megjött, s az erdőt, mezőt járta, a sokszínű pompának[/FONT]*


----------



## fabrique (2010 Szeptember 6)

http://hu.wikipedia.org/wiki/1001_könyv,_amit_el_kell_olvasnod,_mielőtt_meghalsz


----------



## moncika (2010 Szeptember 6)

[FONT=&quot]Rozsdabarna levelek közt
Fütyörészve diót ver az ősz,
Hordóban a szőlő leve,
Domboldalon nem kell már a csősz![/FONT]​ ​ [FONT=&quot]Köd szállta meg, sejted csupán[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]ég alatt a délceg hegytarajt,
csupasz ágon varjú károg,
őszi égen nem delel a Nap.[/FONT]​


----------



## moncika (2010 Szeptember 6)

[FONT=&quot]ŐSZ[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]Őszi szellő[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]hancúrozik [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]tar mezők fölött,[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]pók hálóját[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]fonogatja[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]faágak között.[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Alma[/FONT][FONT=&quot] pottyan,[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]szilva pattan,[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]kopog a dió,[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]szőlő érik,[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]leve csordul,[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]szüretelni jó![/FONT]


----------



## MissPara (2010 Szeptember 6)

Sziasztok, szép estét mindenkinek!


----------



## moncika (2010 Szeptember 6)

[FONT=&quot]DAL AZ ŐSZRŐL [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] Szellő fújdogál,[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]levél hulldogál,[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]készül a madár,[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]messzi földre száll.[/FONT]
dombon kikerics,





nyárnak híre sincs,
[FONT=&quot] csillog már a dér,[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] közeleg a tél. [/FONT]


----------



## moncika (2010 Szeptember 6)

[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]JELENTÉS AZ ŐSZRŐL[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] Ősz barangol dombok hátán [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]sokszínű pompával[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]bágyadt a Nap, pihenne már [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]gondjával bajával.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Égiek se szállásolnak [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]viharos felhőket,[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]tornádók ideje lejárt,[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]amióta ősz lett.[/FONT]


----------



## MissPara (2010 Szeptember 6)

Sziasztok, szép estét!


----------



## fabrique (2010 Szeptember 6)

hello szia


----------



## moncika (2010 Szeptember 6)

[FONT=&quot]A FALEVÉL HALÁLA[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]Zizegő falevél[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]sápadtan földet ér[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot], [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]szél ölébe kapja,[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]gyöngéden ringatja.[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]Merész táncra kelnek,[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]szédülten keringnek,[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]piruló falevél[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]fülébe súg a szél.[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]Bősz táncuk véget ér,[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]bohó vad őszi szél...![/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]Magányos fa ága[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]levelét siratja.[/FONT]​


----------



## MissPara (2010 Szeptember 6)

Szeretnék tag lenni, ehhez pedig megfelelő számú hozzászólás szükséges ebben a témában.


----------



## MissPara (2010 Szeptember 6)

1233456678


----------



## moncika (2010 Szeptember 6)

Szioka! Szép estét neked is!


----------



## MissPara (2010 Szeptember 6)

üdv
Te honnan irsz?


----------



## moncika (2010 Szeptember 6)

[FONT=&quot] KÖD[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]Ocsmány szürkeség,[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]Lucskos lepel,[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]Nincs messzeség,[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]Mindent köd lep el![/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]Nincs búbos torony,[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]Kéklő hegytaraj,[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]Vakon toporog,[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]Ki lépni akar...[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]Segíts, ó értelem, [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]Megértenem,[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]Meddig lesz a köd[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]Unott lételem?[/FONT]​ ​


----------



## MissPara (2010 Szeptember 6)

Szia Fabrick (bocsánat, ha nem irtam jól) , Moncika Neked szántam a kérdést az imént.


----------



## moncika (2010 Szeptember 6)

Marosvásárhelyről, Erdélyből


----------



## fabrique (2010 Szeptember 6)

MissPara írta:


> Szeretnék tag lenni, ehhez pedig megfelelő számú hozzászólás szükséges ebben a témában.




komolyan?


----------



## MissPara (2010 Szeptember 6)

Nekem a kedvenc idézeteim egyike ez: 
Szerelem: ahogy a szél meglebbenti a függönyt. Nem a függöny, nem a szél. A lebbenés.


----------



## moncika (2010 Szeptember 6)

Ének:​ Züm-züm-züm, zúg a szél,
táncol a falevél,
züm-züm-züm, ez a szél!
Egy reggel itt a tél.​


----------



## MissPara (2010 Szeptember 6)

asdfghjkléá


----------



## fabrique (2010 Szeptember 6)

:d


----------



## MissPara (2010 Szeptember 6)

asdfgggggggggghjkl


----------



## MissPara (2010 Szeptember 6)

123456789ioöp


----------



## fabrique (2010 Szeptember 6)

MissPara írta:


> Nekem a kedvenc idézeteim egyike ez:
> Szerelem: ahogy a szél meglebbenti a függönyt. Nem a függöny, nem a szél. A lebbenés.




ez szep


----------



## MissPara (2010 Szeptember 6)

Monica, Erdély gyönyörű!


----------



## MissPara (2010 Szeptember 6)

Ott élsz, vagy pihensz csak ott?


----------



## moncika (2010 Szeptember 6)

Nyugodalmas jó éjszakát mindenkinek! Én most elhúzok!


----------



## MissPara (2010 Szeptember 6)

Fabrique, Fodor Ákostól van
Azt hittem már alszik, vagy bulizik a többség, és kevesen látják, mit maszatolok itt:-d


----------



## MissPara (2010 Szeptember 6)

Szegény Monicat le is fárasztottam Ne haragudj! Jó éjt!


----------



## moncika (2010 Szeptember 6)

Itt élek, itt születtem, ez a hazám


----------



## MissPara (2010 Szeptember 6)

fghjkléártzuiopő


----------



## MissPara (2010 Szeptember 6)

Ez aranyos volt.


----------



## MissPara (2010 Szeptember 6)

12asdfghjkléá


----------



## moncika (2010 Szeptember 6)

Nem hargszom, csak már nálunk eléggé késő van, és reggel korán kelek


----------



## MissPara (2010 Szeptember 6)

13yxcvbnm,.-


----------



## MissPara (2010 Szeptember 6)

Akkor pihenj tényleg! Én ált-ban ha dolgozni megyek, fél 5kor kelek, úgyhogy megértelek teljesen. Most 3nap pihim van, utána 3nap meló.


----------



## MissPara (2010 Szeptember 6)

15qwertzuiopő


----------



## MissPara (2010 Szeptember 6)

16élkjhgfdsa


----------



## MissPara (2010 Szeptember 6)

17élkjhgfcdx


----------



## RTandi (2010 Szeptember 6)

én még csak gyűjtöm a hozzászólásokat...


----------



## MissPara (2010 Szeptember 6)

Köszi a kitartást Jó pihenést Nektek! Sziasztok!kiss


----------



## RTandi (2010 Szeptember 6)

asdfg


----------



## RTandi (2010 Szeptember 6)

Jó éjt MissPara!


----------



## RTandi (2010 Szeptember 6)

Aludj jól, álmodj szépeket!


----------



## RTandi (2010 Szeptember 6)

Erről jut eszembe:
"Jó éjt gyerekek, búcsúzik a Füles mára
bújjatok ti is be hamar a jó puha ágyba"


----------



## RTandi (2010 Szeptember 6)

Gyerekkoromban nagyon szerettem ezt a mesét és "kissé bugyuta" dalocskát is


----------



## RTandi (2010 Szeptember 6)

a másik kedvenc esti mesém a "Jamie és a csodalámpa" volt


----------



## RTandi (2010 Szeptember 6)

mostanában láttam a TV-ben...már nem értem, mi volt olyan jó akkor...


----------



## RTandi (2010 Szeptember 6)

és még egy hozzászólás


----------



## RTandi (2010 Szeptember 6)

és még egy


----------



## RTandi (2010 Szeptember 6)

és már meg is van


----------



## Piri58 (2010 Szeptember 6)

örülök, hogy ide találtam!


----------



## Bettiflame (2010 Szeptember 6)

[FONT=&quot]Szent-Gály Kata[/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot]TAVASZI KEZDÉS[/FONT]* 


*[FONT=&quot]A frissen ásott föld szaga,[/FONT]* 
*[FONT=&quot]s az összetöppedő levél[/FONT]* 
*[FONT=&quot]fanyarkás, tompa illata,[/FONT]* 
*[FONT=&quot]kis pernyefüst,[/FONT]* 
*[FONT=&quot]és mindenütt[/FONT]* 
*[FONT=&quot]virág az ágakon[/FONT]* 
*[FONT=&quot]köszönt ma rám a domb felől,[/FONT]* 
*[FONT=&quot]s míg nagyra tárom ablakom,[/FONT]* 
*[FONT=&quot]átjár a fény kívül-belül,[/FONT]* 
*[FONT=&quot]s hogy élni jó: tudom![/FONT]*


----------



## Bettiflame (2010 Szeptember 6)

*[FONT=&quot]MINT SENKI MÁS[/FONT]* 


*[FONT=&quot]Te ismersz engem, úgy, mint senki más:[/FONT]* 
*[FONT=&quot]tudod felőlem, mit én sem tudok,[/FONT]* 
*[FONT=&quot]hogy ki vagyok,[/FONT]* 
*[FONT=&quot]s mit akarok.[/FONT]* 

*[FONT=&quot]Mielőtt végigmondanám a szókat,[/FONT]* 
*[FONT=&quot]már észrevetted, hogyan alakult[/FONT]* 
*[FONT=&quot]az eszme bennem.[/FONT]* 
*[FONT=&quot]Mielőtt az utat végigjárnám,[/FONT]* 
*[FONT=&quot]te láttad: vissza is jöttem.[/FONT]* 

*[FONT=&quot]Előtted nem titok az élet,[/FONT]* 
*[FONT=&quot]és benne minden összefüggések[/FONT]* 
*[FONT=&quot]világosak és áttekinthetők.[/FONT]* 
*[FONT=&quot]Látod a múltban a jövőt,[/FONT]* 
*[FONT=&quot]magban a fát,[/FONT]* 
*[FONT=&quot]a szunnyadó, pöttyös tojásban[/FONT]* 
*[FONT=&quot]a domb jövendő kórusát.[/FONT]* 

*[FONT=&quot]És tudod azt is, hogy mivé leszek,[/FONT]* 
*[FONT=&quot]ki behunyt szemmel csak megyek, megyek.[/FONT]*


----------



## Bettiflame (2010 Szeptember 6)

*[FONT=&quot]VIRRAD[/FONT]* 


*[FONT=&quot]A reggel csíkja lassan[/FONT]* 
*[FONT=&quot]ébred, akár a dallam,[/FONT]* 
*[FONT=&quot]mely döccenő szavakban[/FONT]* 
*[FONT=&quot]gyötrődik, s végre él;[/FONT]* 

*[FONT=&quot]az ablakunk keresztjét[/FONT]* 
*[FONT=&quot]világosszürke festék:[/FONT]* 
*[FONT=&quot]a kezdő nap-jelenlét[/FONT]* 
*[FONT=&quot]kihozza most, s a szél[/FONT]* 

*[FONT=&quot]a tág lejtésű völgyben[/FONT]* 
*[FONT=&quot]megfordul kis körökben,[/FONT]* 
*[FONT=&quot]a háztetőnkre zörren,[/FONT]* 
*[FONT=&quot]és borzolt már a Tó;[/FONT]* 

*[FONT=&quot]lobogva száll a felleg,[/FONT]* 
*[FONT=&quot]kocsikkal útra kelnek,[/FONT]* 
*[FONT=&quot]s meggy-ágról feleselget[/FONT]* 
*[FONT=&quot]szívemnek egy rigó.[/FONT]*


----------



## Bettiflame (2010 Szeptember 6)

*[FONT=&quot]A GAJA VÖLGYÉBEN[/FONT]* 


*[FONT=&quot]Vidám patak vagy: sárga, kék, arany[/FONT]* 
*[FONT=&quot]fények futása átsző hangosan.[/FONT]* 

*[FONT=&quot]Nem félsz nagy erdőn, nem riaszt a köd,[/FONT]* 
*[FONT=&quot]állod, ha megtép sziklamedrű föld.[/FONT]* 

*[FONT=&quot]Mi vitt reá, hogy nem hagyod magad,[/FONT]* 
*[FONT=&quot]s megvívsz a kővel, bárhogy forr a hab?[/FONT]* 

*[FONT=&quot]Vajon megérzed ámuló szemem,[/FONT]* 
*[FONT=&quot]ha benned azt a küszködést lesem?[/FONT]* 

*[FONT=&quot]Mert én nem érzem: megtekint az Úr,[/FONT]* 
*[FONT=&quot]mikor utamra mázsás szikla hull.[/FONT]* 

*[FONT=&quot]De mégis nézi, hogy vergődöm át,[/FONT]* 
*[FONT=&quot]s áldásul adja szeme sugarát![/FONT]*


----------



## Bettiflame (2010 Szeptember 6)

*[FONT=&quot]EGY A SOK KÖZÜL[/FONT]* 


*[FONT=&quot]Borzas verébnek morzsát szórva tölti[/FONT]* 
*[FONT=&quot]magányos napját, s hangosan gügyög,[/FONT]* 
*[FONT=&quot]kis maradékot spórol ételéből,[/FONT]* 
*[FONT=&quot]lábosba rakja, csorba és ütött[/FONT]* 
*[FONT=&quot]kis láboskába, -- mert sok macska van,[/FONT]* 
*[FONT=&quot]és mind sovány és mind családtalan.[/FONT]* 
*[FONT=&quot]Így mondogatja; szemén az üveg[/FONT]* 
*[FONT=&quot]már zöldben játszik, vastag és kerek.[/FONT]*


----------



## Bettiflame (2010 Szeptember 6)

*[FONT=&quot]SZÉP, MELEG ESTE[/FONT]* 
*[FONT=&quot]Elomlik a völgyben az esti harangszó,[/FONT]* 
*[FONT=&quot]nádasok tövében a visszfény sötét,[/FONT]* 
*[FONT=&quot]lehajlik a tóra a halász kezével,[/FONT]* 
*[FONT=&quot]és megtapintja meleg felszínét.[/FONT]* 
*[FONT=&quot]Lapos ladikjával besiklik a nádba,[/FONT]* 
*[FONT=&quot]kiveti a horgot, és pipára gyújt.[/FONT]* 
*[FONT=&quot]A kicsi hullámok dajkálják a csendet,[/FONT]* 
*[FONT=&quot]és örömében csillog a Tejút.[/FONT]*


----------



## Bettiflame (2010 Szeptember 6)

*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]OLLÓ[/FONT]* 


*[FONT=&quot]Szabtam-varrtam,[/FONT]* 
*[FONT=&quot]köntöst adtam,[/FONT]* 
*[FONT=&quot]embereket másítottam,[/FONT]* 
*[FONT=&quot]formátlannak formát adtam,[/FONT]* 
*[FONT=&quot]hamisságot betakartam,[/FONT]* 
*[FONT=&quot]egységet is daraboltam,[/FONT]* 
*[FONT=&quot]kötelet is megoldottam --[/FONT]* 
*[FONT=&quot]emberkézben ember voltam.[/FONT]*


----------



## Bettiflame (2010 Szeptember 6)

*[FONT=&quot]ESTI MESE[/FONT]* 


*[FONT=&quot]Egészen halkan érkezik az este,[/FONT]* 
*[FONT=&quot]a szél megállt,[/FONT]* 
*[FONT=&quot]s az almafáknak gömbölyű haját[/FONT]* 
*[FONT=&quot]nem simogatja többé. Fáradt,[/FONT]* 
*[FONT=&quot]pihenni akar ő is.[/FONT]* 
*[FONT=&quot]Aludj már![/FONT]* 

*[FONT=&quot]Az ég[/FONT]* 
*[FONT=&quot]csak most álmodja még,[/FONT]* 
*[FONT=&quot]piros legyen vagy sárga.[/FONT]* 
*[FONT=&quot]Végre lila ruhába öltözik,[/FONT]* 
*[FONT=&quot]s ködarcú csendesség viszi[/FONT]* 
*[FONT=&quot]palástja szélét.[/FONT]* 
*[FONT=&quot]Aludj már![/FONT]* 

*[FONT=&quot]Denevér[/FONT]* 
*[FONT=&quot]surran a maga nesztelen útján,[/FONT]* 
*[FONT=&quot]kardalt húznak a tücskök,[/FONT]* 
*[FONT=&quot]és a gomolygó árnyú Messze[/FONT]* 
*[FONT=&quot]lassan elindul a Közelség felé.[/FONT]* 
*[FONT=&quot]Aludj már![/FONT]*


----------



## Bettiflame (2010 Szeptember 6)

*[FONT=&quot]SZERELEM[/FONT]* 


*[FONT=&quot]Tenyerem igazi fészek,[/FONT]* 
*[FONT=&quot]öt ujjam igazi ág,[/FONT]* 
*[FONT=&quot]madarat nevelek benne,[/FONT]* 
*[FONT=&quot]-- és neked adom át[/FONT]* 
*[FONT=&quot]egy kézfogásban.[/FONT]* 
*[FONT=&quot]Ha megvigyázod: énekel,[/FONT]* 
*[FONT=&quot]a hangja: igazi nyár,[/FONT]* 
*[FONT=&quot]ha nem figyelsz rá: elrepül,[/FONT]* 
*[FONT=&quot]-- de vissza nem talál[/FONT]* 
*[FONT=&quot]hozzám se többé.[/FONT]*


----------



## Bettiflame (2010 Szeptember 6)

*[FONT=&quot]MÉRETEK[/FONT]* 


*[FONT=&quot]Oly nagy az ég --[/FONT]* 
*[FONT=&quot]oly nagy a vizek messzisége --[/FONT]* 
*[FONT=&quot]nagyok a jegenyék és nagyok a hegyek --[/FONT]* 
*[FONT=&quot]nagyok a csillagok --[/FONT]* 
*[FONT=&quot]a hold és a nap --[/FONT]* 
*[FONT=&quot]s én oly kicsi vagyok --[/FONT]* 

*[FONT=&quot]-- vagy náluk is nagyobb.[/FONT]*


----------



## Bettiflame (2010 Szeptember 6)

*[FONT=&quot]TÜKRÖZŐDÉS[/FONT]* 

*[FONT=&quot]Mily boldog az, ki benne él a mában,[/FONT]* 
*[FONT=&quot]ebben a sokarcú, fejlődő világban,[/FONT]* 
*[FONT=&quot]mint bárki más, de nem belőle él.[/FONT]* 
*[FONT=&quot]Boldog, ki mindent magáénak érez,[/FONT]* 
*[FONT=&quot]és úgy járul hozzá a közös egészhez,[/FONT]* 
*[FONT=&quot]mint fa lombjához az élő levél![/FONT]* 
*[FONT=&quot]Boldog, ki alkot és csak jót akar,[/FONT]* 
*[FONT=&quot]játszik az élet sok javaival,[/FONT]* 
*[FONT=&quot]játszik örömmel, ám szíve pihen[/FONT]* 
*[FONT=&quot]az áldott Úrnál békességesen![/FONT]* 
*[FONT=&quot]Boldog, ki mély és tiszta, mint a Tó,[/FONT]* 
*[FONT=&quot]és úgy, ahogyan abban látható[/FONT]* 
*[FONT=&quot]a boltozott menny rezgő csillaga,[/FONT]* 
*[FONT=&quot]vagy a Badacsony fésült oldala,[/FONT]* 
*[FONT=&quot]s a jegenyék, a borzolt nádsűrű,[/FONT]* 
*[FONT=&quot]mi rajta ing, de nem hatol bele,[/FONT]* 
*[FONT=&quot]így ő az élet változásait,[/FONT]* 
*[FONT=&quot]a rebbenő kis perceket, amit[/FONT]* 
*[FONT=&quot]az évek hoznak és a múltba hull,[/FONT]* 
*[FONT=&quot]nem hagyja mélyre hatni, mert[/FONT]* 
*[FONT=&quot]mint minden szabad-szívűek,[/FONT]* 
*[FONT=&quot]a maradandót kapta távlatul[/FONT]* 
*[FONT=&quot]az elmúlók helyett.[/FONT]*


----------



## Bettiflame (2010 Szeptember 6)

*[FONT=&quot]ÍGY KELL[/FONT]* 
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]Egészet adni,[/FONT]* 
*[FONT=&quot]sohase felet,[/FONT]* 
*[FONT=&quot]vállalni mindent,[/FONT]* 
*[FONT=&quot]bármit is jelent.[/FONT]* 
*[FONT=&quot]Egészet adni,[/FONT]* 
*[FONT=&quot]mindent, ami van:[/FONT]* 
*[FONT=&quot]ami csak vagyok[/FONT]* 
*[FONT=&quot]maradéktalan.[/FONT]*


----------



## svekka (2010 Szeptember 6)

*h*

h


----------



## Bettiflame (2010 Szeptember 6)

*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]NYÁRI ZIVATAR UTÁN[/FONT]* 


*[FONT=&quot]Ezüst borújával az este[/FONT]* 
*[FONT=&quot]jön a sáros úton,[/FONT]* 
*[FONT=&quot]csillan a holdnak a fénye[/FONT]* 
*[FONT=&quot]tócsa-keréknyomokon.[/FONT]* 

*[FONT=&quot]A gyors zivatar tovarebbent,[/FONT]* 
*[FONT=&quot]itt a béke hamar,[/FONT]* 
*[FONT=&quot]éled a mélyben az ének,[/FONT]* 
*[FONT=&quot]cirreg a tegnapi dal.[/FONT]*


----------



## svekka (2010 Szeptember 6)

hzhz


----------



## svekka (2010 Szeptember 6)

nhnh


----------



## Bettiflame (2010 Szeptember 6)

*[FONT=&quot]A MALOM-ÉR HÍDJÁN[/FONT]* 


*[FONT=&quot]Mit gondol a nád,[/FONT]* 
*[FONT=&quot]míg nézi magát[/FONT]* 
*[FONT=&quot]a víz remegő tükörében?[/FONT]* 

*[FONT=&quot]Mit gondol az unka,[/FONT]* 
*[FONT=&quot]míg lelapulva[/FONT]* 
*[FONT=&quot]szúnyogot kémlel az égen?[/FONT]* 

*[FONT=&quot]Mit gondol az ér,[/FONT]* 
*[FONT=&quot]míg hazatér[/FONT]* 
*[FONT=&quot]a tóba, keresztül a nádon?[/FONT]* 

*[FONT=&quot]S mit gondolok én,[/FONT]* 
*[FONT=&quot]míg játszik a fény[/FONT]* 
*[FONT=&quot]a surranó vízi világon?[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*


----------



## svekka (2010 Szeptember 6)

nhnhnhn


----------



## Bettiflame (2010 Szeptember 6)

*[FONT=&quot]SZOMORÚSÁG[/FONT]* 
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]Milyen nehéz valamit írni[/FONT]* 
*[FONT=&quot]arról, ami csak fáj belül,[/FONT]* 
*[FONT=&quot]egész a mélyben, -- mint a nyári[/FONT]* 
*[FONT=&quot]estén egy tücsök húrja hegedül[/FONT]* 
*[FONT=&quot]egy kicsi lyukból, valahonnan,[/FONT]* 
*[FONT=&quot]és valahonnan rág a szú, --[/FONT]* 
*[FONT=&quot]milyen nehéz valami írni,[/FONT]* 
*[FONT=&quot]mikor az ember szomorú![/FONT]*


----------



## Bettiflame (2010 Szeptember 6)

*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]PÁRHUZAMOS GONDOLATOK[/FONT]* 


*[FONT=&quot]Sápadt ragyogású az este,[/FONT]* 
*[FONT=&quot]álmosan húnyja szemét a katáng --[/FONT]* 
*[FONT=&quot]behúnyom én is, ébredezzék[/FONT]* 
*[FONT=&quot]bennem valami láng.[/FONT]* 

*[FONT=&quot]Most lép kí a csillag a mélyből,[/FONT]* 
*[FONT=&quot]még halovány, kicsi szikra, tudom --[/FONT]* 
*[FONT=&quot]kicsi sejtés bennem az eszme,[/FONT]* 
*[FONT=&quot]hát csak várakozom.[/FONT]* 

*[FONT=&quot]Növekszik a fény a sötéttel,[/FONT]* 
*[FONT=&quot]csillog a tiszta sugár-takaró --[/FONT]* 
*[FONT=&quot]ó, ha a sejtést ily ragyogóvá[/FONT]* 
*[FONT=&quot]tenné egyszer a szó![/FONT]*


----------



## svekka (2010 Szeptember 6)

t


----------



## Bettiflame (2010 Szeptember 6)

*[FONT=&quot]ÖREGEKNEK VALÓ[/FONT]* 


*[FONT=&quot]Néha megállni, néha megülni,[/FONT]* 
*[FONT=&quot]kis örömökre megilletődni,[/FONT]* 

*[FONT=&quot]emléket hagyni suhogó szélre,[/FONT]* 
*[FONT=&quot]kósza levélkét venni tenyérbe,[/FONT]* 

*[FONT=&quot]faragni szépet kidöntött fából,[/FONT]* 
*[FONT=&quot]nézni, hogy száll a szűk pocsolyából[/FONT]* 
*[FONT=&quot]égnek a pára --[/FONT]*


----------



## svekka (2010 Szeptember 6)

jm


----------



## svekka (2010 Szeptember 6)

gujg


----------



## Bettiflame (2010 Szeptember 6)

*[FONT=&quot]EGY RÉGI ARC[/FONT]* 


*[FONT=&quot]Elmerült a neve, talán nem is él --[/FONT]* 
*[FONT=&quot]hisz olyan az ember,[/FONT]* 
*[FONT=&quot]mint a falevél.[/FONT]* 

*[FONT=&quot]Nyírségi homokról fújták a szelek,[/FONT]* 
*[FONT=&quot]fakóhajú lány volt,[/FONT]* 
*[FONT=&quot]munkára szemelt.[/FONT]* 

*[FONT=&quot]Karácsonyra mindig magában maradt.[/FONT]* 
*[FONT=&quot]Vonogatta vállát:[/FONT]* 
*[FONT=&quot]drága a vonat.[/FONT]* 

*[FONT=&quot]Az anyám keres rám, -- majd ha jön a nyár,[/FONT]* 
*[FONT=&quot]olyankor minálunk[/FONT]* 
*[FONT=&quot]ragyog a határ. --[/FONT]* 

*[FONT=&quot]Hová vitte útja, talán nem is él --[/FONT]* 
*[FONT=&quot]csak az Isten tudja,[/FONT]* 
*[FONT=&quot]s a homoki szél.[/FONT]*


----------



## svekka (2010 Szeptember 6)

bb


----------



## Bettiflame (2010 Szeptember 6)

*[FONT=&quot]ÉRTHETETLEN[/FONT]* 


*[FONT=&quot]Mért kell a sebet hasogatni,[/FONT]* 
*[FONT=&quot]ha egyszer beforrt?[/FONT]* 

*[FONT=&quot]Mért kell a másik ajtajába[/FONT]* 
*[FONT=&quot]seperni a port?[/FONT]* 

*[FONT=&quot]Mért kell sziszegve felnagyítní[/FONT]* 
*[FONT=&quot]egy apró hibát?[/FONT]* 

*[FONT=&quot]Mért kell ecettel megkeverni[/FONT]* 
*[FONT=&quot]a másik borát?[/FONT]* 

*[FONT=&quot]Mért kell a kezet félrelökni,[/FONT]* 
*[FONT=&quot]ha kérni akar?[/FONT]* 

*[FONT=&quot]Mért kell a kezet félrelökni,[/FONT]* 
*[FONT=&quot]ha adni akar?[/FONT]*


----------



## svekka (2010 Szeptember 6)

gjgukukzlzlzili,


----------



## Bettiflame (2010 Szeptember 6)

*[FONT=&quot]JÉGVIRÁG[/FONT]* 


*[FONT=&quot]Az ékes csillagokból[/FONT]* 
*[FONT=&quot]egy elmosódó emlék[/FONT]* 
*[FONT=&quot]maradt az ablakunkon:[/FONT]* 
*[FONT=&quot]leheletkönnyű folt,[/FONT]* 

*[FONT=&quot]mint holdsarló az égen,[/FONT]* 
*[FONT=&quot]úgy vékonyult sokágú,[/FONT]* 
*[FONT=&quot]virágosarcú teste,[/FONT]* 
*[FONT=&quot]-- a Télnek lelke volt.[/FONT]*


----------



## svekka (2010 Szeptember 6)

hhzzhz


----------



## svekka (2010 Szeptember 6)

hhfjfjf


----------



## svekka (2010 Szeptember 6)

jgfj


----------



## svekka (2010 Szeptember 6)

jgujtugj


----------



## svekka (2010 Szeptember 6)

j,khg,


----------



## svekka (2010 Szeptember 6)

pá


----------



## svekka (2010 Szeptember 6)

7up


----------



## svekka (2010 Szeptember 6)

ngh77878


----------



## svekka (2010 Szeptember 6)

o7ol


----------



## svekka (2010 Szeptember 6)

khik


----------



## svekka (2010 Szeptember 6)

ujuzjzukzkkuzkm gj mgmum


----------



## cartonbanz (2010 Szeptember 7)

Köszönet részére ez


----------



## cartonbanz (2010 Szeptember 7)

Köszönet részére ez


----------



## cartonbanz (2010 Szeptember 7)

Köszönet részére ez


----------



## cartonbanz (2010 Szeptember 7)

Köszönet részére ez


----------



## cartonbanz (2010 Szeptember 7)

Köszönet részére ez


----------



## cartonbanz (2010 Szeptember 7)

Ez nagy játék volt, remélem sokan láttátok!!


----------



## cartonbanz (2010 Szeptember 7)

Ez nagy játék volt, remélem sokan láttátok!!


----------



## Jocessz (2010 Szeptember 7)

szép jó estét mindenkinek!!!


----------



## zogca (2010 Szeptember 7)

Sziasztok


----------



## zogca (2010 Szeptember 7)

1 2 ..


----------



## zogca (2010 Szeptember 7)

1 2 3 ...


----------



## zogca (2010 Szeptember 7)

1 2 3 4 ...


----------



## zogca (2010 Szeptember 7)

:d


----------



## zogca (2010 Szeptember 7)




----------



## zogca (2010 Szeptember 7)

:s


----------



## zogca (2010 Szeptember 7)

25555555


----------



## zogca (2010 Szeptember 7)

5456465465


----------



## zogca (2010 Szeptember 7)

zogca


----------



## zogca (2010 Szeptember 7)

OoOoOoOOooOooOOoo


----------



## zogca (2010 Szeptember 7)

12.


----------



## zogca (2010 Szeptember 7)

13. heheheh


----------



## zogca (2010 Szeptember 7)

HhHhhHhhhhhhhHhhhhhHhhhhHHH


----------



## zogca (2010 Szeptember 7)

ma'r csak 5


----------



## zogca (2010 Szeptember 7)

4


----------



## zogca (2010 Szeptember 7)

3


----------



## zogca (2010 Szeptember 7)

2


----------



## zogca (2010 Szeptember 7)

1111111111


----------



## zogca (2010 Szeptember 7)

0000000000


----------



## zogca (2010 Szeptember 7)

216


----------



## piros55 (2010 Szeptember 7)

*Üdv. Mindenkinek !*


----------



## cartonbanz (2010 Szeptember 7)

Köszönet részére ez


----------



## Fletcher (2010 Szeptember 7)

!!4


----------



## andi680723 (2010 Szeptember 7)

Wulfi írta:


> Köszi, Melitta! kiss


szia Andi


----------



## andi680723 (2010 Szeptember 7)

piros55 írta:


> *Üdv. Mindenkinek !*


 
sziasztok


----------



## Fletcher (2010 Szeptember 7)

12


----------



## karolina75 (2010 Szeptember 7)

Nekem még elég sok hozzászólás kell, most kezdtem.


----------



## karolina75 (2010 Szeptember 7)

Nekem


----------



## Fletcher (2010 Szeptember 7)

13


----------



## karolina75 (2010 Szeptember 7)

!!!


----------



## karolina75 (2010 Szeptember 7)

Nekem se!!!


----------



## Fletcher (2010 Szeptember 7)

14


----------



## Fletcher (2010 Szeptember 7)

15


----------



## karolina75 (2010 Szeptember 7)

q


----------



## Fletcher (2010 Szeptember 7)

16


----------



## andi680723 (2010 Szeptember 7)

csiganyul írta:


> Ilyenkor napközben senki nem olvasgatja ezeket a fórumokat?[/quo??


----------



## karolina75 (2010 Szeptember 7)

Nagyon jó!


----------



## karolina75 (2010 Szeptember 7)

j


----------



## karolina75 (2010 Szeptember 7)

é


----------



## karolina75 (2010 Szeptember 7)

Én is!!


----------



## karolina75 (2010 Szeptember 7)

Szintén


----------



## karolina75 (2010 Szeptember 7)

De én itt vagyok és gyűjtöm a hozzászólásokat!


----------



## karolina75 (2010 Szeptember 7)

Én is így vagyok ezzel!


----------



## Fletcher (2010 Szeptember 7)

17


----------



## Fletcher (2010 Szeptember 7)

18


----------



## Fletcher (2010 Szeptember 7)

19


----------



## Fletcher (2010 Szeptember 7)

20


----------



## karolina75 (2010 Szeptember 7)

Én is.


----------



## andi680723 (2010 Szeptember 7)

xdiverobi írta:


> Két rendőr beszélget:
> - Képzeld, a sógorom meghalt epilepsziában.
> - És hazahozzátok, vagy ott temetitek el?


----------



## adambatyam (2010 Szeptember 7)

21


----------



## karolina75 (2010 Szeptember 7)

Melitta írta:


> 1, jelen


----------



## karolina75 (2010 Szeptember 7)

:d


fletcher írta:


> 18


----------



## karolina75 (2010 Szeptember 7)

Fletcher írta:


> 19


----------



## karolina75 (2010 Szeptember 7)

Fletcher írta:


> 20


----------



## karolina75 (2010 Szeptember 7)

21


----------



## norci9 (2010 Szeptember 7)

tök jó az oldal!


----------



## norci9 (2010 Szeptember 7)

akkor gyorsan 20 hozzászólást szedjünk össze


----------



## norci9 (2010 Szeptember 7)

3


----------



## norci9 (2010 Szeptember 7)

4


----------



## norci9 (2010 Szeptember 7)

5


----------



## norci9 (2010 Szeptember 7)

6


----------



## norci9 (2010 Szeptember 7)

7


----------



## norci9 (2010 Szeptember 7)

8


----------



## norci9 (2010 Szeptember 7)

9...


----------



## norci9 (2010 Szeptember 7)

10...


----------



## norci9 (2010 Szeptember 7)

11...


----------



## norci9 (2010 Szeptember 7)

12...


----------



## norci9 (2010 Szeptember 7)

13...


----------



## lorregilmore (2010 Szeptember 7)

Sziasztok, én is jelen!


----------



## norci9 (2010 Szeptember 7)

14...


----------



## norci9 (2010 Szeptember 7)

15...


----------



## lorregilmore (2010 Szeptember 7)

még mindig itt...


----------



## norci9 (2010 Szeptember 7)

16...


----------



## norci9 (2010 Szeptember 7)

17...


----------



## norci9 (2010 Szeptember 7)

18...


----------



## norci9 (2010 Szeptember 7)

19....


----------



## norci9 (2010 Szeptember 7)

és megvan a 20


----------



## lorregilmore (2010 Szeptember 7)

...still here...


----------



## lorregilmore (2010 Szeptember 7)

már csak 15


----------



## yossarian1 (2010 Szeptember 7)

Most elérhető vagyok. yossarian1


----------



## pipacsbacsi (2010 Szeptember 7)

Én is szeretném összeszedni a 20 hozzászólást.


----------



## loller2008 (2010 Szeptember 7)

jelen!


----------



## pipacsbacsi (2010 Szeptember 7)

Elérhető vagyok.


----------



## pipacsbacsi (2010 Szeptember 7)

Érdekelnek a letölthető könyvek.


----------



## loller2008 (2010 Szeptember 7)

2


----------



## pipacsbacsi (2010 Szeptember 7)

Tetszik ez a fórum.


----------



## pipacsbacsi (2010 Szeptember 7)

Csak kár, hogy ragszkodnak a 20 hozzászóláshoz.


----------



## loller2008 (2010 Szeptember 7)

szeretem a könyveket


----------



## pipacsbacsi (2010 Szeptember 7)

Szerintem egy bizonyos ideig kellene türelmi időt adni.


----------



## pipacsbacsi (2010 Szeptember 7)

Vannak itt érdekes könyvek.


----------



## loller2008 (2010 Szeptember 7)

igen, ez furcsa egy kicsit


----------



## pipacsbacsi (2010 Szeptember 7)

13..


----------



## loller2008 (2010 Szeptember 7)

örülök, hogy nem csak én próbálok 20 hozzászólást összehozni ilyen hamar


----------



## pipacsbacsi (2010 Szeptember 7)

12..


----------



## loller2008 (2010 Szeptember 7)

ez már a hatodik szerintem


----------



## pipacsbacsi (2010 Szeptember 7)

11..


----------



## pipacsbacsi (2010 Szeptember 7)

10..


----------



## loller2008 (2010 Szeptember 7)

pipacsbacsi jobban áll...


----------



## pipacsbacsi (2010 Szeptember 7)

9..


----------



## pipacsbacsi (2010 Szeptember 7)

8..


----------



## pipacsbacsi (2010 Szeptember 7)

7..


----------



## pipacsbacsi (2010 Szeptember 7)

Igyekszem.


----------



## loller2008 (2010 Szeptember 7)

de nemsokára behozom


----------



## pipacsbacsi (2010 Szeptember 7)

5..


----------



## pipacsbacsi (2010 Szeptember 7)

4..


----------



## loller2008 (2010 Szeptember 7)

megfáztam ma reggel


----------



## pipacsbacsi (2010 Szeptember 7)

3..


----------



## loller2008 (2010 Szeptember 7)

na de sebaj


----------



## pipacsbacsi (2010 Szeptember 7)

Ajánlom a kalapkúrát!


----------



## loller2008 (2010 Szeptember 7)

majd iszom egy teát


----------



## pipacsbacsi (2010 Szeptember 7)

2..


----------



## pipacsbacsi (2010 Szeptember 7)

1..


----------



## loller2008 (2010 Szeptember 7)

az mit tesz? (kalapkúra)


----------



## loller2008 (2010 Szeptember 7)

most abba ne hagyd


----------



## loller2008 (2010 Szeptember 7)

sose tudom meg...


----------



## loller2008 (2010 Szeptember 7)

előbb kellett volna kérdeznem


----------



## pipacsbacsi (2010 Szeptember 7)

Na azt hiszem megvan a 20.


----------



## loller2008 (2010 Szeptember 7)

de már mindegy is


----------



## loller2008 (2010 Szeptember 7)

már a 22 is


----------



## pipacsbacsi (2010 Szeptember 7)

Leteszel egy kalapot magad elé, és addig iszod a rumos teát,mig kettőt nem látsz!


----------



## loller2008 (2010 Szeptember 7)

nekem 3 hiányzik még, ha jól számolom


----------



## loller2008 (2010 Szeptember 7)

ha hazaérek kipróbálom mindenképpen


----------



## loller2008 (2010 Szeptember 7)

de addig is köszönöm


----------



## loller2008 (2010 Szeptember 7)

szépen


----------



## pipacsbacsi (2010 Szeptember 7)

Sajna még mindig nem enged könyvet letölteni.


----------



## loller2008 (2010 Szeptember 7)

engem sem


----------



## loller2008 (2010 Szeptember 7)

vajon miért?


----------



## envok11 (2010 Szeptember 7)

*20 hozzászólás*

Gyorsan 20


----------



## envok11 (2010 Szeptember 7)

gyorsan 19


----------



## loller2008 (2010 Szeptember 7)

senki sem tudja


----------



## envok11 (2010 Szeptember 7)

gyorsan18


----------



## envok11 (2010 Szeptember 7)

gyorsan17


----------



## loller2008 (2010 Szeptember 7)

*Minimum 20 hozzászólás és legalább 2 napos regisztráció szükséges az oldal megtekintéséhez, vagy a funkció használatához.* Ebben, vagy ebben a témában ezeket könnyedén összegyűjtheted.
Esetleg más üzenetét próbálod módosítani, vagy az adminisztrátori lehetöségeket használni.
Ha épp üzenetet próbálsz küldeni, elképzelhető, hogy ezt az adminisztrátor itt nem engedélyezte.


----------



## envok11 (2010 Szeptember 7)

de minek ez a 20? már csak 16


----------



## loller2008 (2010 Szeptember 7)

sztem nekem megvan a 20 és több, mint 1 éve regeltem


----------



## envok11 (2010 Szeptember 7)

nem értem...15


----------



## loller2008 (2010 Szeptember 7)

nem fog menni neked sem


----------



## envok11 (2010 Szeptember 7)

most ezzel mért jobb nekik?? 14


----------



## envok11 (2010 Szeptember 7)

ajánlom hogy nekem mennyen  13


----------



## envok11 (2010 Szeptember 7)

nah már csak 12 haladok


----------



## loller2008 (2010 Szeptember 7)

sztem


----------



## envok11 (2010 Szeptember 7)

de mért csak holnap tölthetek? 11


----------



## envok11 (2010 Szeptember 7)

10


----------



## envok11 (2010 Szeptember 7)

öööö9


----------



## envok11 (2010 Szeptember 7)

8???


----------



## envok11 (2010 Szeptember 7)

unom 7


----------



## envok11 (2010 Szeptember 7)

egyedül maradtam?? 6


----------



## envok11 (2010 Szeptember 7)

így nem jó 5


----------



## envok11 (2010 Szeptember 7)

valahol mutatja mennyi hozzászólásom van? 4


----------



## envok11 (2010 Szeptember 7)

Valaki??? 3


----------



## envok11 (2010 Szeptember 7)

2


----------



## envok11 (2010 Szeptember 7)

1


----------



## envok11 (2010 Szeptember 7)

jah már látom XD 0


----------



## envok11 (2010 Szeptember 7)

hát jól elbeszélgettem magammal úgyhogy megyek is helló! -1


----------



## velocity (2010 Szeptember 7)

*1*

Kitűnő fórum.


----------



## velocity (2010 Szeptember 7)

*2*


----------



## velocity (2010 Szeptember 7)

*3*

kiss


----------



## velocity (2010 Szeptember 7)

*4*


----------



## velocity (2010 Szeptember 7)

*5*


----------



## velocity (2010 Szeptember 7)

*6*


----------



## velocity (2010 Szeptember 7)

*7*


----------



## velocity (2010 Szeptember 7)

*8*

:4:


----------



## velocity (2010 Szeptember 7)

*9*

:11:


----------



## velocity (2010 Szeptember 7)

*10*

:``:


----------



## velocity (2010 Szeptember 7)

*11*

:33:


----------



## velocity (2010 Szeptember 7)

*12*

:6:


----------



## velocity (2010 Szeptember 7)

*13*

:..:


----------



## velocity (2010 Szeptember 7)

*14*

:99:


----------



## velocity (2010 Szeptember 7)

*15*

:lol:


----------



## velocity (2010 Szeptember 7)

*16*


----------



## velocity (2010 Szeptember 7)

*17*


----------



## velocity (2010 Szeptember 7)

*18*

:9:


----------



## velocity (2010 Szeptember 7)

*19*

:,,:


----------



## velocity (2010 Szeptember 7)

*20*

:?:


----------



## wannabe (2010 Szeptember 7)

:0::0:


----------



## kalrob (2010 Szeptember 7)

1


----------



## kalrob (2010 Szeptember 7)

2


----------



## kalrob (2010 Szeptember 7)

3


----------



## kalrob (2010 Szeptember 7)

4


----------



## kalrob (2010 Szeptember 7)

5


----------



## kalrob (2010 Szeptember 7)

6


----------



## kalrob (2010 Szeptember 7)

7


----------



## kalrob (2010 Szeptember 7)

8


----------



## kalrob (2010 Szeptember 7)

9


----------



## kalrob (2010 Szeptember 7)

10


----------



## kalrob (2010 Szeptember 7)

11


----------



## kalrob (2010 Szeptember 7)

12


----------



## kalrob (2010 Szeptember 7)

13


----------



## jacant (2010 Szeptember 7)

:d


----------



## kalrob (2010 Szeptember 7)

14


----------



## Alyss (2010 Szeptember 7)

helló...


----------



## Alyss (2010 Szeptember 7)

2


----------



## Alyss (2010 Szeptember 7)

3


----------



## Alyss (2010 Szeptember 7)

4


----------



## jacant (2010 Szeptember 7)




----------



## Alyss (2010 Szeptember 7)

5


----------



## Alyss (2010 Szeptember 7)

6


----------



## Alyss (2010 Szeptember 7)

7


----------



## Alyss (2010 Szeptember 7)

8


----------



## Alyss (2010 Szeptember 7)

9


----------



## Alyss (2010 Szeptember 7)

10


----------



## sanya33 (2010 Szeptember 7)

*Jelentkezés*

Sziasztok!

Én is csatlakoznék Hozzátok!

Üdv mindenkinek!!


----------



## Alyss (2010 Szeptember 7)

11


----------



## Alyss (2010 Szeptember 7)

12


----------



## Alyss (2010 Szeptember 7)

13


----------



## Alyss (2010 Szeptember 7)

14


----------



## jacant (2010 Szeptember 7)

Sziasztok! örülök hogy rátaláltam ere a fórumra


----------



## tommywolfetti (2010 Szeptember 7)

heló evribádi!!


----------



## Alyss (2010 Szeptember 7)

15


----------



## tommywolfetti (2010 Szeptember 7)

27


----------



## Alyss (2010 Szeptember 7)

16


----------



## tommywolfetti (2010 Szeptember 7)

nyertem


----------



## Alyss (2010 Szeptember 7)

:d


----------



## tommywolfetti (2010 Szeptember 7)

angol kémia rulez!!!


----------



## Alyss (2010 Szeptember 7)

mit nyertél?


----------



## Alyss (2010 Szeptember 7)

...


----------



## pandada (2010 Szeptember 7)

5


----------



## Alyss (2010 Szeptember 7)




----------



## tommywolfetti (2010 Szeptember 7)

miért nincsen dániának nemzeti parkja csak 1???


----------



## tommywolfetti (2010 Szeptember 7)

erkölcsi győztes vagyok


----------



## jacant (2010 Szeptember 7)

Sziasztok! én még új vagyok ezen a oldalon korg pa 80 hoz szeretnék stylut letölteni !!!


----------



## Alyss (2010 Szeptember 7)

jó neked!


----------



## tommywolfetti (2010 Szeptember 7)

hol van még a húúsz?


----------



## popcornsmile (2010 Szeptember 7)

*20 hozzászólás*

szeretném...


----------



## popcornsmile (2010 Szeptember 7)

de messze van az a húsz


----------



## tommywolfetti (2010 Szeptember 7)

oó nincs áram a készülékben!!


----------



## tommywolfetti (2010 Szeptember 7)

lemerülés veszélye fenyeget


----------



## jacant (2010 Szeptember 7)

1


----------



## jacant (2010 Szeptember 7)

köszönöm


----------



## jacant (2010 Szeptember 7)

végre egy jó fórum


----------



## kalrob (2010 Szeptember 7)

15


----------



## cdr (2010 Szeptember 7)

köszi


----------



## jacant (2010 Szeptember 7)

a


----------



## kalrob (2010 Szeptember 7)

16


----------



## kalrob (2010 Szeptember 7)

17


----------



## kalrob (2010 Szeptember 7)

18


----------



## kalrob (2010 Szeptember 7)

19


----------



## jacant (2010 Szeptember 7)

e


----------



## kalrob (2010 Szeptember 7)

20


----------



## jacant (2010 Szeptember 7)

w


----------



## popcornsmile (2010 Szeptember 7)

legyen legyen 20


----------



## Frenki37 (2010 Szeptember 7)

Szia!


----------



## jacant (2010 Szeptember 7)

jó


----------



## jacant (2010 Szeptember 7)

5


----------



## jacant (2010 Szeptember 7)

5+5


----------



## jacant (2010 Szeptember 7)

ö


----------



## jacant (2010 Szeptember 7)

5


----------



## jacant (2010 Szeptember 7)

köszönöm


----------



## jacant (2010 Szeptember 7)

a


----------



## jacant (2010 Szeptember 7)

6


----------



## jacant (2010 Szeptember 7)

f


----------



## Frodo555 (2010 Szeptember 7)

jelen


----------



## jacant (2010 Szeptember 7)

vv


----------



## Frodo555 (2010 Szeptember 7)

Hú de sokat kell még írnom


----------



## Frodo555 (2010 Szeptember 7)

Pedig már rég regeltem!


----------



## Frodo555 (2010 Szeptember 7)

Ez egy tök jó oldal, annyi minden van rajta, csak elfelejtettem a jelszavam! Remélem letelt a 20 másodperc.


----------



## Frodo555 (2010 Szeptember 7)

Üdvözlök minden magyar embert az egész világon! Níluson krokodilozzatok, Amazonasnál kolibrizzetek!


----------



## Frodo555 (2010 Szeptember 7)

Írok egy verset is, a következő hozzászólásig kitalálom a témáját. Nem vagyok költő, de azért megpróbálok rímet faragni.


----------



## Frodo555 (2010 Szeptember 7)

Szóval tessék:

Petőfi meghalt
Én vagyok helyette
Ide írna ő is
Ha még ma is élne


----------



## Frodo555 (2010 Szeptember 7)

Hmm, olvassa egyáltalán valaki ezeket az üzeneteket?


----------



## Frodo555 (2010 Szeptember 7)

Sziasztok kanadai és usás magyarok! Küldjetek haza sok pénzt!


----------



## Frodo555 (2010 Szeptember 7)

A háború szörnyű dolog. Mindenki csodálja egész addig amíg ki nem tör és nem látják meg az első hullát.


----------



## Frodo555 (2010 Szeptember 7)

Kórházba ne kerülj soha, előzd meg a bajt és élj egészségesen, ha megteheted!


----------



## Frodo555 (2010 Szeptember 7)

Starcraft 2-re elég kiváncsi vagyok, de ki tudja mikor tudok vele játszani? Most a gépem is rossz, pénzem sincs rá.


----------



## Frodo555 (2010 Szeptember 7)

szeretem a különböző játékokat, és a jó zenét


----------



## Frodo555 (2010 Szeptember 7)

Nem fejeztem be. Továbbá kedvelem a kedves és szép nőket, és a jó ételeket!


----------



## Frodo555 (2010 Szeptember 7)

Örömet és boldogságot kívánok mindenkinek! Az embereknek chipset, a kutyáknak sülthúst, a cicáknak pedig japán egereket!


----------



## Frodo555 (2010 Szeptember 7)

Vajon japánban megfordul-e az emberke fejében az a gondoltat, hogy szilvát enni nem dicső dolog?


----------



## Frodo555 (2010 Szeptember 7)

Még 3 üzenet. Véletlenül 23at írtam, de javítottam magam. Nem szeretem a hibákat. (pedig hemzseg az írásomban)


----------



## Frodo555 (2010 Szeptember 7)

Nincs tv előfizetésem és nem is hiányzik. A műsorok 90%a haszontalan.


----------



## Frodo555 (2010 Szeptember 7)

Ez az utolsó üzenetem, úgyhogy viszontlátásra! Köszönet az oldal üzemeltetőinek, és nektek is rajongók! HAjrá!


----------



## bbry (2010 Szeptember 7)

ok


----------



## wannabe (2010 Szeptember 7)

A legszebb napom az volt, mikor a holnap sosem jött el. http://www.citatum.hu/szerzo/Kurt_Cobain


----------



## kisssbence (2010 Szeptember 7)

Kányádi Sándor


----------



## kisssbence (2010 Szeptember 7)

Bandukol az őszi nap


----------



## kisssbence (2010 Szeptember 7)

Bandukol


----------



## kisssbence (2010 Szeptember 7)

az


----------



## kisssbence (2010 Szeptember 7)

őszi nap


----------



## kisssbence (2010 Szeptember 7)

megáll egy-egy fánál


----------



## kisssbence (2010 Szeptember 7)

Bandukol és elidőz
Minden iskolánál.


----------



## kisssbence (2010 Szeptember 7)

Meg-megáll és elidőz,
Mire is kíváncsi vajon


----------



## kisssbence (2010 Szeptember 7)

Ez a szelíd, ősz
Naptanító bácsi.


----------



## kisssbence (2010 Szeptember 7)

meg akarja tudni,
rendesek-é, jók-é
[FONT=&quot][/FONT]


----------



## kisssbence (2010 Szeptember 7)

Aki nála nyaraltak,
Nincs-e köztük kópé?


----------



## kisssbence (2010 Szeptember 7)

Nem bújt-e a pad alá
az a huncut Pista,


----------



## kisssbence (2010 Szeptember 7)

Vajon az a Bandikó, 
Most is olyan lusta?


----------



## kisssbence (2010 Szeptember 7)

S följegyzi, ha rosszat lát, 
-fől bizony, barátom!


----------



## kisssbence (2010 Szeptember 7)

S megégeti orrukat, 
majd a jövő nyáron.


----------



## kisssbence (2010 Szeptember 7)

szeretem, ezt a verset...gyerekesen, tanítósan, Sanyibácsisan...


----------



## kisssbence (2010 Szeptember 7)

A következő széljegyzetet lábjegyzetként, öregedő lelkületként szeretem:


----------



## kisssbence (2010 Szeptember 7)

Megcsodáltam a nagyvilág csodálnivalóan szép katedrálisait


----------



## kisssbence (2010 Szeptember 7)

de imádkozni csak itthon


----------



## tommywolfetti (2010 Szeptember 7)

ooh let the sun beat down on my face


----------



## kisssbence (2010 Szeptember 7)

gyermekkorom öreg templomában tudnék


----------



## kisssbence (2010 Szeptember 7)

ha tudnék


----------



## tommywolfetti (2010 Szeptember 7)

with stars to fill my dream


----------



## tommywolfetti (2010 Szeptember 7)

most látom hogy ez ilyen magyar értékeket konzelváló oldal....


----------



## tommywolfetti (2010 Szeptember 7)

akkor ide csak magyarul illik..


----------



## tommywolfetti (2010 Szeptember 7)

omg


----------



## tommywolfetti (2010 Szeptember 7)

"Az élettelen tárgyak épp csak annyira tudnak mozogni, hogy mindig utadban legyenek."
/Arthur Bloch/


----------



## tommywolfetti (2010 Szeptember 7)

husz!


----------



## vnandrea (2010 Szeptember 7)

a


----------



## vnandrea (2010 Szeptember 7)

végre sikerült beírnom


----------



## vnandrea (2010 Szeptember 7)

na akkor még egy párszor a húszig


----------



## vnandrea (2010 Szeptember 7)

4


----------



## vnandrea (2010 Szeptember 7)

5


----------



## vnandrea (2010 Szeptember 7)

6


----------



## vnandrea (2010 Szeptember 7)

7


----------



## vnandrea (2010 Szeptember 7)

8


----------



## vnandrea (2010 Szeptember 7)

9


----------



## vnandrea (2010 Szeptember 7)

10


----------



## vnandrea (2010 Szeptember 7)

11


----------



## vnandrea (2010 Szeptember 7)

12


----------



## vnandrea (2010 Szeptember 7)

13


----------



## vnandrea (2010 Szeptember 7)

14


----------



## vnandrea (2010 Szeptember 7)

15


----------



## vnandrea (2010 Szeptember 7)

16


----------



## vnandrea (2010 Szeptember 7)

17


----------



## vnandrea (2010 Szeptember 7)

18


----------



## vnandrea (2010 Szeptember 7)

19


----------



## vnandrea (2010 Szeptember 7)

20  :d


----------



## fruzsi55 (2010 Szeptember 7)

sziasztok


----------



## fruzsi55 (2010 Szeptember 7)

2


----------



## fruzsi55 (2010 Szeptember 7)

5


----------



## fruzsi55 (2010 Szeptember 7)

4:d


----------



## fruzsi55 (2010 Szeptember 7)

5.


----------



## fruzsi55 (2010 Szeptember 7)

6


----------



## fruzsi55 (2010 Szeptember 7)

7


----------



## fruzsi55 (2010 Szeptember 7)

8


----------



## fruzsi55 (2010 Szeptember 7)

9


----------



## fruzsi55 (2010 Szeptember 7)

10


----------



## fruzsi55 (2010 Szeptember 7)

11


----------



## fruzsi55 (2010 Szeptember 7)

12


----------



## fruzsi55 (2010 Szeptember 7)

13


----------



## fruzsi55 (2010 Szeptember 7)

14


----------



## fruzsi55 (2010 Szeptember 7)

15


----------



## fruzsi55 (2010 Szeptember 7)

16


----------



## Tímoja (2010 Szeptember 7)

Én is jelen vagyok.:4:


----------



## fruzsi55 (2010 Szeptember 7)

17


----------



## fruzsi55 (2010 Szeptember 7)

18


----------



## fruzsi55 (2010 Szeptember 7)

19


----------



## fruzsi55 (2010 Szeptember 7)

20


----------



## bewitched (2010 Szeptember 7)

18


----------



## bewitched (2010 Szeptember 7)

21


----------



## bewitched (2010 Szeptember 7)

22


----------



## bewitched (2010 Szeptember 7)

23


----------



## bewitched (2010 Szeptember 7)

24


----------



## bewitched (2010 Szeptember 7)

25


----------



## bewitched (2010 Szeptember 7)

26


----------



## bewitched (2010 Szeptember 7)

27


----------



## bewitched (2010 Szeptember 7)

28


----------



## bewitched (2010 Szeptember 7)

30


----------



## bewitched (2010 Szeptember 7)

31


----------



## bewitched (2010 Szeptember 7)

32


----------



## bewitched (2010 Szeptember 7)

33


----------



## bewitched (2010 Szeptember 7)

34


----------



## bewitched (2010 Szeptember 7)

35


----------



## fredi1952 (2010 Szeptember 7)

Köszi szépen Melitta


----------



## bewitched (2010 Szeptember 7)

36


----------



## bewitched (2010 Szeptember 7)

37


----------



## bewitched (2010 Szeptember 7)

38


----------



## bewitched (2010 Szeptember 7)

39


----------



## bewitched (2010 Szeptember 7)

40


----------



## bewitched (2010 Szeptember 7)

41


----------



## Timi F (2010 Szeptember 7)

Sziasztok! Orvendek, hogy sikerult bejelentkeznem.


----------



## Timi F (2010 Szeptember 7)

Kellemes estet kivanok mindenkinek!


----------



## szabogabriella (2010 Szeptember 7)

Köszi a lehetőséget, hogy itt összeszedhetem a megfelelő mennyiségű hozzászólást.


----------



## szabogabriella (2010 Szeptember 7)

Nagyon kellemes hetet kívánok mindenkinek!


----------



## beeela86 (2010 Szeptember 7)

42


----------



## beeela86 (2010 Szeptember 7)

43


----------



## beeela86 (2010 Szeptember 7)

44


----------



## beeela86 (2010 Szeptember 7)

45


----------



## beeela86 (2010 Szeptember 7)

46


----------



## beeela86 (2010 Szeptember 7)

47


----------



## beeela86 (2010 Szeptember 7)

48


----------



## beeela86 (2010 Szeptember 7)

49


----------



## beeela86 (2010 Szeptember 7)

50


----------



## beeela86 (2010 Szeptember 7)

51


----------



## beeela86 (2010 Szeptember 7)

52


----------



## beeela86 (2010 Szeptember 7)

53


----------



## beeela86 (2010 Szeptember 7)

54


----------



## beeela86 (2010 Szeptember 7)

55


----------



## beeela86 (2010 Szeptember 7)

56


----------



## beeela86 (2010 Szeptember 7)

57


----------



## beeela86 (2010 Szeptember 7)

58


----------



## beeela86 (2010 Szeptember 7)

59


----------



## beeela86 (2010 Szeptember 7)

60


----------



## beeela86 (2010 Szeptember 7)

61


----------



## Bazsikazoli (2010 Szeptember 7)

Ide is


----------



## Bazsikazoli (2010 Szeptember 7)

benézek


----------



## Bazsikazoli (2010 Szeptember 7)

egy kis


----------



## Bazsikazoli (2010 Szeptember 7)

hozzászólás


----------



## hjkl (2010 Szeptember 7)

1


----------



## Bazsikazoli (2010 Szeptember 7)

gyűjtéshez.


----------



## hjkl (2010 Szeptember 7)

2


----------



## Bazsikazoli (2010 Szeptember 7)

na még 1


----------



## andyablo (2010 Szeptember 7)

*1*

Nekem


----------



## andyablo (2010 Szeptember 7)

is


----------



## andyablo (2010 Szeptember 7)

kellene


----------



## andyablo (2010 Szeptember 7)

még


----------



## andyablo (2010 Szeptember 7)

néhány


----------



## andyablo (2010 Szeptember 7)

hozzá-


----------



## gyermekdal (2010 Szeptember 7)

Üdvözlök mindenkit.Örülök,hogy tag lehetek


----------



## andyablo (2010 Szeptember 7)

szólás


----------



## gxr (2010 Szeptember 7)

Sziasztok!


----------



## andyablo (2010 Szeptember 7)

még


----------



## andyablo (2010 Szeptember 7)

9


----------



## gxr (2010 Szeptember 7)

Egy


----------



## andyablo (2010 Szeptember 7)

8


----------



## gxr (2010 Szeptember 7)

Kettő!


----------



## gxr (2010 Szeptember 7)

Három!


----------



## gxr (2010 Szeptember 7)

Négy!


----------



## gxr (2010 Szeptember 7)

Öt!


----------



## gxr (2010 Szeptember 7)

Hat!


----------



## gxr (2010 Szeptember 7)

Hét!


----------



## gxr (2010 Szeptember 7)

Nyolc!


----------



## gxr (2010 Szeptember 7)

Kilenc!


----------



## gxr (2010 Szeptember 7)

Tíz!


----------



## andyablo (2010 Szeptember 7)

hét


----------



## gxr (2010 Szeptember 7)

Tizenegy!


----------



## andyablo (2010 Szeptember 7)

már


----------



## gxr (2010 Szeptember 7)

Tizenkettő!


----------



## gxr (2010 Szeptember 7)

Tizenhárom!


----------



## gxr (2010 Szeptember 7)

Tizennégy!


----------



## andyablo (2010 Szeptember 7)

csak


----------



## andyablo (2010 Szeptember 7)

négy


----------



## andyablo (2010 Szeptember 7)

utolsó


----------



## gxr (2010 Szeptember 7)

Tizenöt!


----------



## andyablo (2010 Szeptember 7)

előtti


----------



## andyablo (2010 Szeptember 7)

még


----------



## andyablo (2010 Szeptember 7)

1


----------



## gxr (2010 Szeptember 7)

Tizenhat!


----------



## gxr (2010 Szeptember 7)

Tizenhét!


----------



## gxr (2010 Szeptember 7)

Tizennyolc!


----------



## gxr (2010 Szeptember 7)

Tizenkilenc!


----------



## kangaroo_girl (2010 Szeptember 7)

1


----------



## andyablo (2010 Szeptember 7)

mennyi


----------



## kisssmary (2010 Szeptember 7)

4


----------



## kisssmary (2010 Szeptember 7)

5


----------



## kisssmary (2010 Szeptember 7)

6


----------



## kisssmary (2010 Szeptember 7)

7


----------



## kisssmary (2010 Szeptember 7)

8


----------



## kisssmary (2010 Szeptember 7)

9


----------



## kisssmary (2010 Szeptember 7)

10


----------



## kisssmary (2010 Szeptember 7)

11


----------



## kisssmary (2010 Szeptember 7)

12


----------



## kisssmary (2010 Szeptember 7)

13


----------



## kisssmary (2010 Szeptember 7)

14


----------



## kisssmary (2010 Szeptember 7)

15


----------



## kisssmary (2010 Szeptember 7)

16


----------



## kisssmary (2010 Szeptember 7)

17


----------



## kisssmary (2010 Szeptember 7)

18


----------



## kisssmary (2010 Szeptember 7)

19


----------



## kisssmary (2010 Szeptember 7)

20


----------



## szebe (2010 Szeptember 7)

*éniskössz*



Wulfi írta:


> Köszi, Melitta! kiss


éniskössz


----------



## efferingo (2010 Szeptember 7)

*csak szeretnék 20 kommentet*

ha nem gáz..


----------



## efferingo (2010 Szeptember 7)

2


----------



## efferingo (2010 Szeptember 7)

3


----------



## efferingo (2010 Szeptember 7)

4


----------



## topcat (2010 Szeptember 7)

2


----------



## topcat (2010 Szeptember 7)

*egy*

3


----------



## topcat (2010 Szeptember 7)

*egy*

4


----------



## szebe (2010 Szeptember 7)

2


----------



## efferingo (2010 Szeptember 7)

5


----------



## szebe (2010 Szeptember 7)

3


----------



## topcat (2010 Szeptember 7)

5


----------



## szebe (2010 Szeptember 7)

4


----------



## topcat (2010 Szeptember 7)

*sokk*

sokk


----------



## szebe (2010 Szeptember 7)

5


----------



## topcat (2010 Szeptember 7)

8


----------



## szebe (2010 Szeptember 7)

6


----------



## topcat (2010 Szeptember 7)

9


----------



## szebe (2010 Szeptember 7)

jól elvagyunk ezzel a 20 kommentes b.romsggal


----------



## topcat (2010 Szeptember 7)

10


----------



## szebe (2010 Szeptember 7)

8


----------



## szebe (2010 Szeptember 7)

9


----------



## szebe (2010 Szeptember 7)

10


----------



## szemla (2010 Szeptember 7)

+


----------



## szebe (2010 Szeptember 7)

11


----------



## szebe (2010 Szeptember 7)

12


----------



## szebe (2010 Szeptember 7)

szemla, kevés volt a 20?


----------



## szebe (2010 Szeptember 7)

14


----------



## efferingo (2010 Szeptember 7)

6


----------



## efferingo (2010 Szeptember 7)

7


----------



## efferingo (2010 Szeptember 7)

8


----------



## efferingo (2010 Szeptember 7)

9


----------



## efferingo (2010 Szeptember 7)

10


----------



## mrtitok (2010 Szeptember 7)

Na jó én is a 20 hsz-re hajtok. De azért lesznek ennél értelmesebb megnyilvánulásaim is.

:4:


----------



## efferingo (2010 Szeptember 7)

11


----------



## efferingo (2010 Szeptember 7)

12


----------



## Cepee (2010 Szeptember 7)

1


----------



## efferingo (2010 Szeptember 7)

13


----------



## Cepee (2010 Szeptember 7)

2


----------



## efferingo (2010 Szeptember 7)

14


----------



## Cepee (2010 Szeptember 7)

3


----------



## Cepee (2010 Szeptember 7)

4


----------



## annifej (2010 Szeptember 7)

követném az előttem szólót!2
anni


----------



## Mokaficek (2010 Szeptember 7)




----------



## efferingo (2010 Szeptember 7)

15


----------



## Mokaficek (2010 Szeptember 7)




----------



## efferingo (2010 Szeptember 7)

16


----------



## Cepee (2010 Szeptember 7)

5


----------



## Mokaficek (2010 Szeptember 7)




----------



## Cepee (2010 Szeptember 7)

6


----------



## Mokaficek (2010 Szeptember 7)

....
..

..
..
..
..
..
..
..


----------



## Cepee (2010 Szeptember 7)

7


----------



## efferingo (2010 Szeptember 7)

17


----------



## Mokaficek (2010 Szeptember 7)

.............



.............


----------



## Cepee (2010 Szeptember 7)

8


----------



## Mokaficek (2010 Szeptember 7)

..................:smile:
:smile::smile::smile::smile::smile::smile::smile::smile:
:smile::smile::smile::smile::smile::smile::smile::smile::smile:
:smile::smile::smile::smile::smile::smile::smile::smile:
..................:smile:


----------



## efferingo (2010 Szeptember 7)

18


----------



## efferingo (2010 Szeptember 7)

19


----------



## Mokaficek (2010 Szeptember 7)

..................:smile:
:smile::smile::smile::smile::smile::smile::smile:
:smile::smile::smile::smile::smile::smile::smile::smile:
:smile::smile::smile::smile::smile::smile::smile:
..................:smile:


----------



## efferingo (2010 Szeptember 7)

20


----------



## Cepee (2010 Szeptember 7)

9


----------



## Mokaficek (2010 Szeptember 7)

...................:smile:
:smile::smile::smile::smile::smile::smile::smile::smile:
:smile::smile::smile::smile::smile::smile::smile::smile::smile:
:smile::smile::smile::smile::smile::smile::smile::smile:
...................:smile:


----------



## Cepee (2010 Szeptember 7)

10


----------



## efferingo (2010 Szeptember 7)

namianmá..


----------



## Cepee (2010 Szeptember 7)

11


----------



## Cepee (2010 Szeptember 7)

12


----------



## Mokaficek (2010 Szeptember 7)

.........
......
.....
....
...
....
......
........
............
..............


----------



## Mokaficek (2010 Szeptember 7)

*Jézus életem (Taizê)*



F B C
Jézus életem, erôm, békém,
F C
Jézus társam, örömöm.
B A dm
Benned bízom, Te vagy az Úr,
C F B C
már nincs mit félnem, mert bennem élsz,
am dm B C F
már nincs mit félnem, mert bennem élsz!


----------



## Cepee (2010 Szeptember 7)

13


----------



## Mokaficek (2010 Szeptember 7)

*Naphimnusz*



C
Refr. Minden mi él, csak Téged hirdet,
am
Minden dícsér, mert mind a mûved.
dm
Azzal, hogy él, ezt zengi néked:
G
Dícsérlek én, dícsérlek Téged.

1. Dícsér az ég: Nap, Hold és csillagok.
Fény és sötét, napéj és hajnalok.
Dícsér a szél, felhô és hóvihar.
A víz, s a tûz megannyi tiszta dallal.

Refr.

2. Dícsér a föld, dícséri szent neved.
Mint jó anyánk táplál, ad eledelt.
Virág, gyümölcs, zöld fû, fa, hegyvidék.
Tó és folyó, síkság és büszke bérc.

Refr.

3. A nagyvilág létével énekel,
Szavunkra vár, hogy hangja dal legyen.
Zúgjuk tehát ég és föld énekét.
Zengjük velük, nagy Isten áldott légy.

Refr.


----------



## Cepee (2010 Szeptember 7)

14


----------



## Mokaficek (2010 Szeptember 7)

.........:smile::smile::smile::smile::smile::smile::smile::smile::smile:
......:smile::smile::smile::smile::smile::smile::smile::smile::smile::smile::smile:
.....:smile::smile::smile::smile::smile::smile::smile::smile::smile::smile::smile::smile:
....:smile::smile::smile::smile::smile::smile::smile::smile::smile::smile::smile:
...:smile::smile::smile::smile::smile::smile::smile::smile::smile::smile::smile::smile::smile::smile:
....:smile::smile::smile::smile::smile::smile::smile::smile::smile::smile::smile::smile::smile:
......:smile::smile::smile::smile::smile::smile::smile::smile::smile::smile:
........:smile::smile::smile::smile::smile::smile::smile::smile::smile:
............:smile::smile::smile::smile:
..............:smile::smile::smile::smile::smile::smile::smile:


----------



## Mokaficek (2010 Szeptember 7)

*Szabad vagyok*



D
1. Megkötözve voltam én
G D
börtönöm sötét ölén,
A7
rabláncok alatt sorvadt az életem.
D
Koldus voltam, elhagyott,
G D
reményem is elfogyott.
A7 D
Jézus fényt, szabadságot hozott nekem.

D
Refr. ||: Szabad vagyok allelúja
G
Szabad vagyok allelúja
D A7
Allelúja Jézus Krisztus megváltott.
D
Vérzô keze az áldott,
G D
mellyel engem megváltott,
A7 D
széjjeltépett rajtam minden rabláncot. :||

2. Mióta szabad lettem,
testvérem, hidd el nekem,
rabláncoktól szabad lenni nagyon jó.
Hogyha rabbilincs lehullt,
eltemetve már a múlt.
Jézus vére volt ebben a fô erô.

Refr.


----------



## Mokaficek (2010 Szeptember 7)

*Szeretet himnusz*



D A7 D
1. Beszéljek bár százféle nyelven,
A7 D
Ismerjem bár a Föld titkait,
em fism G
Ha szeretet nincs bennem,
em A6 A7 D
Csak zengô húr vagyok egy hangszeren.

2. Legyen bármilyen szép tehetségem,
Végezzek bármilyen nagy tetteket,
Ha szeretet nincs bennem,
Csak eltûnô színes léggömb az életem.

3. Tükrömbe nézve még fiatal az arcom,
De az idô majd rávési mély árkait,
Ha szeretet nincs bennem,
Mondd, miért éltem én egy életen.

4. Míg kisgyermek voltam, mesékben hittem,
De felnôttem én is és felnôtt hitem.
Ha szeretet nincs bennem,
Semmit sem érhet majd a hit nekem.

G D G D
Refr. Elmúlik minden a Földön az égen,
em fism G D
De nem múlik el a szeretet sohasem.
em A6 A7 D
De nem múlik el a szeretet sohasem.


----------



## Mokaficek (2010 Szeptember 7)

*Zengd, dícsérd*



C F
1. Jézussal járok minden nap
C G7
Zengd, dícsérd, zengd, dícsérd.
C F
Erôs jobbjával támogat.
C G7 C
Zengd dícséretét!

C F
Refr. Ó zengd, zengd, zengd dícséretét!
C G
Ó zengd, zengd, zengd dícséretét!
C F
Ó zengd, zengd, zengd dícséretét!
C G C
Ó milyen hatalmas név!

2. Vére a bûntôl megmosott
Zengd, dícsérd, zengd, dícsérd.
Szentlelke megújúlt erôt adott
Zengd dícséretét!

3. Általa lett a föld és az ég,
Zengd, dícsérd, zengd, dícsérd.
Benne és érte van a mindenség,
Zengd dícséretét!

4. Dicsôség és áldás a Báránynak,
Zengd, dícsérd, zengd, dícsérd.
Hódolat és tisztesség a királynak,
Zengd dícséretét!


----------



## Mokaficek (2010 Szeptember 7)

*Ároni áldás *

(Bibliából - ismeretlen szerző)​ C em dmG C em dmG
Áldjon meg Téged az Úr! Áldjon meg Téged az Úr!
C G C C7
És őrizzen meg Tégedet!

dm em C dm em C
Világosítsa meg az Úr az ő orcáját terajtad,
F G G7
És könyörüljön terajtad!

Fordítsa az Úr, az ő orcáját rád, fordítsa az Úr, az ő orcáját rád,
És adjon békét Tenéked.​


----------



## Cepee (2010 Szeptember 7)

15


----------



## szebe (2010 Szeptember 7)

efferingo írta:


> 2


15


----------



## Mokaficek (2010 Szeptember 7)

*Aki legény akar lenni*


















































































































Aki legény akar lenni, 
Nem kell annak megnősülni. 
Én is az akarok lenni, 
Nem is fogok megnősülni. 

Aki leány akar lenni, 
Nem kell annak férjhezmenni. 
Én is az akarok lenni, 
Nem is fogok férjhezmenni.


----------



## szebe (2010 Szeptember 7)

16


----------



## szebe (2010 Szeptember 7)

17


----------



## szebe (2010 Szeptember 7)

18


----------



## szebe (2010 Szeptember 7)

19


----------



## Mokaficek (2010 Szeptember 7)

*Zöldre van a rácsos kapu festve*


























































































































































































































































































Zöldre van a, zöldre van a rácsos kapu festve. 
Oda járok minden áldott este. 
Kisangyalom, nem győztelek várni, mégegyszer várni, 
Be kellett a, be kellett a rácsos kaput zárni (riglizni).


----------



## Cepee (2010 Szeptember 7)

16


----------



## szebe (2010 Szeptember 7)

20jee


----------



## szebe (2010 Szeptember 7)

+


----------



## Cepee (2010 Szeptember 7)

17


----------



## Cepee (2010 Szeptember 7)

18


----------



## Cepee (2010 Szeptember 7)

19


----------



## Cepee (2010 Szeptember 7)

20 :d


----------



## Mokaficek (2010 Szeptember 7)

Meg van a 20...


----------



## szilvi20 (2010 Szeptember 8)

kiss


----------



## szilvi20 (2010 Szeptember 8)

sziasztok


----------



## szilvi20 (2010 Szeptember 8)

szép estét


----------



## szilvi20 (2010 Szeptember 8)

Vicc:  Mi lesz a denevérrel ha nekimegy a falnak? -- Mindenevér


----------



## szilvi20 (2010 Szeptember 8)

:9:


----------



## szilvi20 (2010 Szeptember 8)




----------



## szilvi20 (2010 Szeptember 8)




----------



## farkasgagu (2010 Szeptember 8)

Nagyon örülök, hogy én is közétek tartozhatok.


----------



## piros55 (2010 Szeptember 8)

*Jó reggelt !*


----------



## petlyn (2010 Szeptember 8)

Sziasztok


----------



## petlyn (2010 Szeptember 8)

én


----------



## petlyn (2010 Szeptember 8)

is szeretnék


----------



## petlyn (2010 Szeptember 8)

gyorsan


----------



## petlyn (2010 Szeptember 8)

20


----------



## petlyn (2010 Szeptember 8)

hozzászólást


----------



## petlyn (2010 Szeptember 8)

összegyűjteni


----------



## petlyn (2010 Szeptember 8)

köszi


----------



## petlyn (2010 Szeptember 8)

Csipkebogyó


----------



## petlyn (2010 Szeptember 8)

!!!!!!!!


----------



## petlyn (2010 Szeptember 8)

Jó


----------



## petlyn (2010 Szeptember 8)

reggelt


----------



## petlyn (2010 Szeptember 8)

mindenkinek


----------



## petlyn (2010 Szeptember 8)

!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## petlyn (2010 Szeptember 8)

Azt


----------



## petlyn (2010 Szeptember 8)

hiszem


----------



## petlyn (2010 Szeptember 8)

meg is


----------



## petlyn (2010 Szeptember 8)

vagyok


----------



## petlyn (2010 Szeptember 8)

vele !!!


----------



## petlyn (2010 Szeptember 8)

Köszönöm!


----------



## zoltán83 (2010 Szeptember 8)

jelen


----------



## Arerika (2010 Szeptember 8)

Szia!
Én is beköszönök hozzád!


----------



## Csibyy (2010 Szeptember 8)

Halihó!!


----------



## Krampampuli (2010 Szeptember 8)

1


----------



## Krampampuli (2010 Szeptember 8)

2


----------



## Taxina (2010 Szeptember 8)

*Hol látom, hogy hozzászólást írtam már?*

???


----------



## Taxina (2010 Szeptember 8)

Már csomót írtam, olvastam, reagáltam, és még mindig nem értem el?


----------



## Taxina (2010 Szeptember 8)

Lehet, h em értem a rendszert. :-(


----------



## Taxina (2010 Szeptember 8)

... és mindig eltévedek


----------



## Taxina (2010 Szeptember 8)

... vagyishogy nem találok vissza azokra az oldalakra, amelyeken jártam és ismét szeretnék benézni.


----------



## gabika01 (2010 Szeptember 8)

imrus írta:


> 2 szia jelen


:d:4:


----------



## Taxina (2010 Szeptember 8)

Na, most látom az üzik számát.


----------



## Taxina (2010 Szeptember 8)

... még csak 12????


----------



## gabika01 (2010 Szeptember 8)

sziasztok!01


----------



## Taxina (2010 Szeptember 8)

Naponta kell elérni a 20-at?


----------



## gabika01 (2010 Szeptember 8)

méegyszer


----------



## Taxina (2010 Szeptember 8)

csak ma írtam kb 12-t!


----------



## gabika01 (2010 Szeptember 8)

na még egyszer! most helyesen


----------



## Taxina (2010 Szeptember 8)

nem értem én ezt.


----------



## gabika01 (2010 Szeptember 8)

én az ötödiknél tartok


----------



## Taxina (2010 Szeptember 8)

:-(((


----------



## gabika01 (2010 Szeptember 8)

már 6


----------



## Taxina (2010 Szeptember 8)

De most már nem adom fel 20-ig.


----------



## gabika01 (2010 Szeptember 8)

7


----------



## Taxina (2010 Szeptember 8)

bocsi mindenkitől


----------



## gabika01 (2010 Szeptember 8)

nyolc


----------



## Taxina (2010 Szeptember 8)

na, ez a 21.
Csók, szép napot!


----------



## gabika01 (2010 Szeptember 8)

kilenc


----------



## gabika01 (2010 Szeptember 8)

szia én csak 10


----------



## gabika01 (2010 Szeptember 8)

10+1


----------



## gabika01 (2010 Szeptember 8)

12


----------



## gabika01 (2010 Szeptember 8)

tíz meg három= 13


----------



## gabika01 (2010 Szeptember 8)

és még 1=14


----------



## gabika01 (2010 Szeptember 8)

ez már a 15


----------



## Taxina (2010 Szeptember 8)

akkor ez most izgi.
22. hsz-om és több mint 2 napos regem van, mégsincs jogosultságom letölteni e-könyvet.
????


----------



## gabika01 (2010 Szeptember 8)

még négy kell és meg lesz a 20


----------



## Taxina (2010 Szeptember 8)

akkor ez most hogy van?


----------



## gabika01 (2010 Szeptember 8)

miér mit ír? 17


----------



## gabika01 (2010 Szeptember 8)

miért? 18


----------



## gabika01 (2010 Szeptember 8)

én is azért küzdök de nekem még kell 48 óra 19


----------



## gabika01 (2010 Szeptember 8)

most van meg a 20


----------



## gabika01 (2010 Szeptember 8)

és ez már a huszonegy


----------



## anitla (2010 Szeptember 8)

Üdv Mindenkinek!!!


----------



## Tímoja (2010 Szeptember 8)

Kezdem a mai gyűjtögetést


----------



## Tímoja (2010 Szeptember 8)

Már csak négy kell


----------



## Tímoja (2010 Szeptember 8)

haladok a cél felé


----------



## Tímoja (2010 Szeptember 8)

Meg van a 20. is


----------



## Tímoja (2010 Szeptember 8)

Itt vagyok a célban


----------



## hofi22 (2010 Szeptember 8)

még 19 kell gyűjtenem


----------



## hofi22 (2010 Szeptember 8)

előbb a t lemaradt


----------



## Tímoja (2010 Szeptember 8)

Na még egyet,hogy biztosan változzon a cimkém


----------



## hofi22 (2010 Szeptember 8)

de most már csak 17 kell, ha jól számolom


----------



## hofi22 (2010 Szeptember 8)

egyre csak fogy a hátralévő szám: 16


----------



## hofi22 (2010 Szeptember 8)

15


----------



## hofi22 (2010 Szeptember 8)

megy ez mint a karikacsapás


----------



## hofi22 (2010 Szeptember 8)

13?


----------



## hofi22 (2010 Szeptember 8)

már itt is a tucat szintje


----------



## hofi22 (2010 Szeptember 8)

elf


----------



## hofi22 (2010 Szeptember 8)

10


----------



## hofi22 (2010 Szeptember 8)

9


----------



## hofi22 (2010 Szeptember 8)

8


----------



## hofi22 (2010 Szeptember 8)

7


----------



## hofi22 (2010 Szeptember 8)

6


----------



## hofi22 (2010 Szeptember 8)

és 5


----------



## hofi22 (2010 Szeptember 8)

itt a négy


----------



## hofi22 (2010 Szeptember 8)

már csak három kell


----------



## hofi22 (2010 Szeptember 8)

kettő


----------



## hofi22 (2010 Szeptember 8)

és kész


----------



## zapfog (2010 Szeptember 8)

koszonom


----------



## hofi22 (2010 Szeptember 8)




----------



## tete01 (2010 Szeptember 8)

1:444:


----------



## tete01 (2010 Szeptember 8)

2 kiss


----------



## tete01 (2010 Szeptember 8)

3


----------



## tete01 (2010 Szeptember 8)

4


----------



## tete01 (2010 Szeptember 8)

5


----------



## tete01 (2010 Szeptember 8)

6\\m/


----------



## tete01 (2010 Szeptember 8)

7:--:


----------



## tete01 (2010 Szeptember 8)

8


----------



## tete01 (2010 Szeptember 8)

9


----------



## tete01 (2010 Szeptember 8)

10:111:


----------



## tete01 (2010 Szeptember 8)

11


----------



## tete01 (2010 Szeptember 8)

12:d


----------



## tete01 (2010 Szeptember 8)

13


----------



## tete01 (2010 Szeptember 8)

14


----------



## tete01 (2010 Szeptember 8)

15


----------



## tete01 (2010 Szeptember 8)

16


----------



## tete01 (2010 Szeptember 8)

17:d


----------



## tete01 (2010 Szeptember 8)

18


----------



## tete01 (2010 Szeptember 8)

19


----------



## tete01 (2010 Szeptember 8)

19:d


----------



## tete01 (2010 Szeptember 8)

20 finally


----------



## stigi99 (2010 Szeptember 8)

1


----------



## stigi99 (2010 Szeptember 8)

2


----------



## tsanyi1 (2010 Szeptember 8)

Sziasztok
Köszönöm a lehetőséget


----------



## Csigu64 (2010 Szeptember 8)

Sziasztok!
Szép napot!


----------



## 13.Tivald (2010 Szeptember 8)

1 - felborult a hegy


----------



## 13.Tivald (2010 Szeptember 8)

2 - vele a nagy erdő


----------



## 13.Tivald (2010 Szeptember 8)

3 - nagy lett az én károm


----------



## kicsiretek (2010 Szeptember 8)

*segítség*

sziasztok kellene nekem 20 hozzászólás
beszélget velem valaki?


----------



## 13.Tivald (2010 Szeptember 8)

4 - ennyi most elég


----------



## 13.Tivald (2010 Szeptember 8)

Szia!

Írd, ami eszedbe jut, csak úgy, "a levegőbe"!


----------



## SpamStore (2010 Szeptember 8)

*Sziasztok!*

Már csak 19 ;-)


----------



## tsanyi1 (2010 Szeptember 8)

4-te oda nem mégy


----------



## stigi99 (2010 Szeptember 8)

3


----------



## SpamStore (2010 Szeptember 8)

De jó annak aki 10 alatt van.

Már csak 18 ;-)


----------



## stigi99 (2010 Szeptember 8)

4


----------



## SpamStore (2010 Szeptember 8)

Hogy mennyi embernek van már csak hátra 4
Kitartás

Már csak 17 ;-)


----------



## dtimike (2010 Szeptember 8)

1


----------



## SpamStore (2010 Szeptember 8)

Már csak 16 ;-)


----------



## dtimike (2010 Szeptember 8)

2


----------



## dtimike (2010 Szeptember 8)

3


----------



## dtimike (2010 Szeptember 8)

4 de sok van még...


----------



## Szamadhi (2010 Szeptember 8)

*uh*

halijo


----------



## tsanyi1 (2010 Szeptember 8)

Már csak 14!


----------



## dtimike (2010 Szeptember 8)

5 mikor lesz ebbioőö988989. Na ezt a 3 éves kislányom üzeni


----------



## Szamadhi (2010 Szeptember 8)

*1*

x


----------



## dtimike (2010 Szeptember 8)

6


----------



## Szamadhi (2010 Szeptember 8)

lalalala


----------



## dtimike (2010 Szeptember 8)

Itt esik az eső


----------



## Szamadhi (2010 Szeptember 8)

2222


----------



## dtimike (2010 Szeptember 8)

8


----------



## Szamadhi (2010 Szeptember 8)

itt a hó


----------



## dtimike (2010 Szeptember 8)

9 haladunk


----------



## Szamadhi (2010 Szeptember 8)

cccc


----------



## SpamStore (2010 Szeptember 8)

Már csak 14 ;-)


----------



## dtimike (2010 Szeptember 8)

10 már megérte beírni mert így számol vissza a kiscsaj:4..3..2...1...KILÖVÉS!!!


----------



## Szamadhi (2010 Szeptember 8)

hhhh


----------



## SpamStore (2010 Szeptember 8)

Már csak 12 ;-)


----------



## dtimike (2010 Szeptember 8)

11 vgjhgddc4rd5ffdffere lelkes a kicsiy


----------



## Szamadhi (2010 Szeptember 8)

fárasztóóó


----------



## cradock (2010 Szeptember 8)

12


----------



## tsanyi1 (2010 Szeptember 8)

dtimike írta:


> 5 mikor lesz ebbioőö988989. Na ezt a 3 éves kislányom üzeni


Ügyesen gépel, kedves tőle


----------



## Szamadhi (2010 Szeptember 8)

xxx


----------



## dtimike (2010 Szeptember 8)

y12fddfdfffffdddsdderffvvvvvvvvvvvvvvxxxxxxxx


----------



## cradock (2010 Szeptember 8)

11


----------



## cradock (2010 Szeptember 8)

10


----------



## cradock (2010 Szeptember 8)

9


----------



## dtimike (2010 Szeptember 8)

Bocsesz,hogy engedem kalimpálni,de szeretne egy dalt meghallgatni,ezért ilyen aktív...fffffdddd


----------



## cradock (2010 Szeptember 8)

8


----------



## SpamStore (2010 Szeptember 8)

Már csak 10 ;-)


----------



## dtimike (2010 Szeptember 8)

14sxdddccddxsx


----------



## Szamadhi (2010 Szeptember 8)

vájtparti


----------



## cradock (2010 Szeptember 8)

7


----------



## tsanyi1 (2010 Szeptember 8)

Most mennyi is?


----------



## cradock (2010 Szeptember 8)

6


----------



## dtimike (2010 Szeptember 8)

15xwcxxsdsdxdqddsddyddcdfcccdcdcsdddddexxwddsssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## cradock (2010 Szeptember 8)

5


----------



## dtimike (2010 Szeptember 8)

1y6yyyacxyccxcxdxcdgggjkljkjlghgzgggggg


----------



## cradock (2010 Szeptember 8)

4


----------



## Szamadhi (2010 Szeptember 8)

cccccv


----------



## dtimike (2010 Szeptember 8)

17jsssssssssssssddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddd


----------



## cradock (2010 Szeptember 8)

ráadás


----------



## SpamStore (2010 Szeptember 8)

Már csak 8 ;-)


----------



## dtimike (2010 Szeptember 8)

18 yyhkjzdrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrbeindult


----------



## dtimike (2010 Szeptember 8)

19xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## dtimike (2010 Szeptember 8)

20yyyyyfffffffffhhhhhhhhhhb


----------



## dtimike (2010 Szeptember 8)

vvvvvvvvccccooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## dtimike (2010 Szeptember 8)

sziasztok!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444


----------



## Szamadhi (2010 Szeptember 8)

444


----------



## Szamadhi (2010 Szeptember 8)

1111


----------



## tsanyi1 (2010 Szeptember 8)

még 12


----------



## kicsiretek (2010 Szeptember 8)

nincs itt senkise?


----------



## Szamadhi (2010 Szeptember 8)

4454


----------



## Szamadhi (2010 Szeptember 8)

ffffff


----------



## kicsiretek (2010 Szeptember 8)

na már nekem is csak 18 db kell
remélem hamar meglesz


----------



## kicsiretek (2010 Szeptember 8)

jajj de jó lenne valamit letölteni


----------



## Szamadhi (2010 Szeptember 8)

555


----------



## Szamadhi (2010 Szeptember 8)

4444


----------



## kicsiretek (2010 Szeptember 8)

na akkor beszélgetek


----------



## kicsiretek (2010 Szeptember 8)

ezek aszok is jók üzenetnek?


----------



## kicsiretek (2010 Szeptember 8)

na akkor ilyet is irhatok?44554


----------



## Szamadhi (2010 Szeptember 8)

22222


----------



## tsanyi1 (2010 Szeptember 8)

2- csipkebokor vesszö


----------



## kicsiretek (2010 Szeptember 8)

kicsoda?


----------



## kicsiretek (2010 Szeptember 8)

3 te vagy az én párom


----------



## kicsiretek (2010 Szeptember 8)

4?


----------



## Szamadhi (2010 Szeptember 8)

33334


----------



## kicsiretek (2010 Szeptember 8)

hahahahaha


----------



## kicsiretek (2010 Szeptember 8)

menjünk a tengerpartra


----------



## tsanyi1 (2010 Szeptember 8)

5 leesett a tök


----------



## kicsiretek (2010 Szeptember 8)

na még 8 db


----------



## Szamadhi (2010 Szeptember 8)

3243


----------



## tsanyi1 (2010 Szeptember 8)

6-hasad a pad


----------



## stigi99 (2010 Szeptember 8)

5


----------



## kicsiretek (2010 Szeptember 8)

már csak 7 kell


----------



## kicsiretek (2010 Szeptember 8)

szuper vagyok


----------



## stigi99 (2010 Szeptember 8)

6


----------



## kicsiretek (2010 Szeptember 8)

már csak öt darab és töltöm is...


----------



## kicsiretek (2010 Szeptember 8)

egy napon mikor micimackónak...


----------



## kicsiretek (2010 Szeptember 8)

el sem hiszem


----------



## tsanyi1 (2010 Szeptember 8)

semmi dolga nem akadt....


----------



## kicsiretek (2010 Szeptember 8)

2 db


----------



## kicsiretek (2010 Szeptember 8)

eszébe jutott


----------



## Szamadhi (2010 Szeptember 8)

444


----------



## kicsiretek (2010 Szeptember 8)

na én léptem


----------



## SpamStore (2010 Szeptember 8)

Hopsz! 10 alá kerültem én is
És már csak 7 ;-)


----------



## tsanyi1 (2010 Szeptember 8)

hogy tenni kéne..


----------



## SpamStore (2010 Szeptember 8)

És már csak 5 van hátra.


----------



## tsanyi1 (2010 Szeptember 8)

Még 6


----------



## SpamStore (2010 Szeptember 8)

Már csak 5 ;-)


----------



## SpamStore (2010 Szeptember 8)

Már csak 3 ;-)


----------



## kicsiretek (2010 Szeptember 8)

*segítség*

megvan a20 hozászólás
miért nem tok tölteni? 2006 óta regisztrált tag vagyok


----------



## SpamStore (2010 Szeptember 8)

Már csak 1 ;-)


----------



## stigi99 (2010 Szeptember 8)

7


----------



## tsanyi1 (2010 Szeptember 8)

Most hol tartok?


----------



## tsanyi1 (2010 Szeptember 8)

egy híján húsz


----------



## tsanyi1 (2010 Szeptember 8)

Mindenkinek szép napot


----------



## stigi99 (2010 Szeptember 8)

8


----------



## kpgyöngyi (2010 Szeptember 8)

hali


----------



## stigi99 (2010 Szeptember 8)

9


----------



## kpgyöngyi (2010 Szeptember 8)

fázós nap van ma


----------



## stigi99 (2010 Szeptember 8)

10


----------



## kpgyöngyi (2010 Szeptember 8)

megvan!


----------



## stigi99 (2010 Szeptember 8)

11


----------



## stigi99 (2010 Szeptember 8)

12


----------



## stigi99 (2010 Szeptember 8)

13


----------



## stigi99 (2010 Szeptember 8)

14


----------



## stigi99 (2010 Szeptember 8)

15


----------



## anitla (2010 Szeptember 8)

hol is tartottam?


----------



## anitla (2010 Szeptember 8)

4


----------



## anitla (2010 Szeptember 8)

3


----------



## anitla (2010 Szeptember 8)

2


----------



## anitla (2010 Szeptember 8)

vége


----------



## sziszada (2010 Szeptember 8)

köszi


----------



## sziszada (2010 Szeptember 8)

hello


----------



## sziszada (2010 Szeptember 8)

sziasztok


----------



## sziszada (2010 Szeptember 8)

négy


----------



## sziszada (2010 Szeptember 8)

öt


----------



## sziszada (2010 Szeptember 8)

hat


----------



## sziszada (2010 Szeptember 8)

hét


----------



## sziszada (2010 Szeptember 8)

nyolc


----------



## sziszada (2010 Szeptember 8)

kilenc


----------



## sziszada (2010 Szeptember 8)

tíz


----------



## sziszada (2010 Szeptember 8)

tizenegy


----------



## sziszada (2010 Szeptember 8)

twelve


----------



## sziszada (2010 Szeptember 8)

thirteen


----------



## sziszada (2010 Szeptember 8)

fourteen


----------



## sziszada (2010 Szeptember 8)

-5


----------



## sziszada (2010 Szeptember 8)

16


----------



## sziszada (2010 Szeptember 8)

már nem sok kell


----------



## sziszada (2010 Szeptember 8)

18


----------



## sziszada (2010 Szeptember 8)

_na még egy_


----------



## sziszada (2010 Szeptember 8)

utolsó!!


----------



## venyera2 (2010 Szeptember 8)

spam


----------



## venyera2 (2010 Szeptember 8)

blabla


----------



## pete_r (2010 Szeptember 8)

Akkor én most gyűjtenék...


----------



## venyera2 (2010 Szeptember 8)

lassú-gyors válasz


----------



## pete_r (2010 Szeptember 8)

2-sodik...


----------



## venyera2 (2010 Szeptember 8)

közben egy sorstárs is feltűnik


----------



## pete_r (2010 Szeptember 8)

Ez még nekem is szörnyű volt...


----------



## venyera2 (2010 Szeptember 8)

jobb oldalt kiírja hányadik üzenet egyébként


----------



## pete_r (2010 Szeptember 8)

Utolsó utáni


----------



## venyera2 (2010 Szeptember 8)

csak ha belezavarodnál a számolásba


----------



## pete_r (2010 Szeptember 8)

Ez nem írja.


----------



## pete_r (2010 Szeptember 8)

5


----------



## venyera2 (2010 Szeptember 8)

new spam


----------



## venyera2 (2010 Szeptember 8)

de, a neved alatt kettővel


----------



## venyera2 (2010 Szeptember 8)

6-nál tartasz vagy 7-nél mire befejezem


----------



## pete_r (2010 Szeptember 8)

És 6.


----------



## venyera2 (2010 Szeptember 8)

hatnál


----------



## pete_r (2010 Szeptember 8)

Az meglehet...


----------



## venyera2 (2010 Szeptember 8)

11


----------



## pete_r (2010 Szeptember 8)

Fontolva haladunk.


----------



## venyera2 (2010 Szeptember 8)

kellemetlenül érzi ilyenkor magát az ember, valami értelmest akarna írni


----------



## venyera2 (2010 Szeptember 8)

de csak ritkán sikerül


----------



## pete_r (2010 Szeptember 8)

8


----------



## venyera2 (2010 Szeptember 8)

bár úgyse olvassa el senki más


----------



## pete_r (2010 Szeptember 8)

Azért csak fogy.


----------



## venyera2 (2010 Szeptember 8)

2009-es reggel most jutottál el a 20 üzenetig?


----------



## venyera2 (2010 Szeptember 8)

tényleg nem sietted el


----------



## pete_r (2010 Szeptember 8)

Félidő...


----------



## venyera2 (2010 Szeptember 8)

trallala


----------



## pete_r (2010 Szeptember 8)

Nem foglalkoztam vele...


----------



## venyera2 (2010 Szeptember 8)

csepp


----------



## pete_r (2010 Szeptember 8)

Való igaz, nem kapkodtam el...


----------



## venyera2 (2010 Szeptember 8)

ja vagy úgy, a következőben elköszönök, jót dumáltunk


----------



## pete_r (2010 Szeptember 8)

Lassan de bizonytalanul...


----------



## venyera2 (2010 Szeptember 8)

hello


----------



## pete_r (2010 Szeptember 8)

További jó mulatást...


----------



## pete_r (2010 Szeptember 8)

15


----------



## pete_r (2010 Szeptember 8)

És már csak öt van hátra.


----------



## pete_r (2010 Szeptember 8)

Négy...


----------



## pete_r (2010 Szeptember 8)

Három.


----------



## pete_r (2010 Szeptember 8)

Kettő...


----------



## pete_r (2010 Szeptember 8)

Egy...!


----------



## pete_r (2010 Szeptember 8)

Földszint. 
Izé...


----------



## pete_r (2010 Szeptember 8)

Töptöröp...


----------



## pete_r (2010 Szeptember 8)

Na ja.


----------



## pete_r (2010 Szeptember 8)




----------



## pete_r (2010 Szeptember 8)




----------



## pete_r (2010 Szeptember 8)

4


----------



## pete_r (2010 Szeptember 8)

blbla


----------



## pete_r (2010 Szeptember 8)

a


----------



## pete_r (2010 Szeptember 8)

töptöröp


----------



## pete_r (2010 Szeptember 8)

Meg ilyenek


----------



## pete_r (2010 Szeptember 8)

blabla


----------



## pete_r (2010 Szeptember 8)

félidő


----------



## pete_r (2010 Szeptember 8)

spamparam


----------



## pete_r (2010 Szeptember 8)

12


----------



## pete_r (2010 Szeptember 8)

Szerencseszám...


----------



## pete_r (2010 Szeptember 8)

:4:


----------



## pete_r (2010 Szeptember 8)

Hipp-hopp..


----------



## pete_r (2010 Szeptember 8)

Jön VUK!


----------



## pete_r (2010 Szeptember 8)

Tizenhét.


----------



## pete_r (2010 Szeptember 8)

Még három...


----------



## pete_r (2010 Szeptember 8)

Nemsokára.


----------



## pete_r (2010 Szeptember 8)

spam


----------



## pete_r (2010 Szeptember 8)

Földszint


----------



## pete_r (2010 Szeptember 8)

Vagy mi...


----------



## epril (2010 Szeptember 8)

hahoo


----------



## Katka4 (2010 Szeptember 8)

*Üdvözlet*

Sziasztok!


----------



## Katka4 (2010 Szeptember 8)

*Kiegészítés*

...és persze "hahóóó!


----------



## Katka4 (2010 Szeptember 8)

*Javítás*

..."Hahóóó!!!"


----------



## epril (2010 Szeptember 8)

hello


----------



## epril (2010 Szeptember 8)

szioka mindenkinek


----------



## epril (2010 Szeptember 8)

Remelem mindenkinek jol telik a napja


----------



## epril (2010 Szeptember 8)

az enyem egesz jol


----------



## epril (2010 Szeptember 8)

halihoooo


----------



## Katka4 (2010 Szeptember 8)

*Érdeklődés*

Hanydik?


----------



## epril (2010 Szeptember 8)

szioka


----------



## epril (2010 Szeptember 8)

egyenlore a 6


----------



## epril (2010 Szeptember 8)

neked?


----------



## Katka4 (2010 Szeptember 8)

*Javítás*

Hányadik?


----------



## Katka4 (2010 Szeptember 8)

Ezt is megtaláltam végre!


----------



## Katka4 (2010 Szeptember 8)

Meg a sorszámot is!


----------



## epril (2010 Szeptember 8)

melyik varosban laksz?


----------



## Katka4 (2010 Szeptember 8)

Már a 7.


----------



## Katka4 (2010 Szeptember 8)

Sőt, most látom, hogy a 8.


----------



## Katka4 (2010 Szeptember 8)

És kész a fele.


----------



## Katka4 (2010 Szeptember 8)

Most jön a neheze!


----------



## Katka4 (2010 Szeptember 8)

Még majdnem ennyit.


----------



## Katka4 (2010 Szeptember 8)

Kitartás!


----------



## epril (2010 Szeptember 8)

hahoo


----------



## Katka4 (2010 Szeptember 8)

Bíztatom magam.


----------



## Katka4 (2010 Szeptember 8)

Egész jó asszociációs és fejlesztőjáték ez.


----------



## epril (2010 Szeptember 8)

csak igy tovabb


----------



## Katka4 (2010 Szeptember 8)

JAvaslom a tanártársaimnak.


----------



## epril (2010 Szeptember 8)

lassan meglesz


----------



## Katka4 (2010 Szeptember 8)

Ebből már kiderülhetett.


----------



## epril (2010 Szeptember 8)

ebben egyet ertek


----------



## Katka4 (2010 Szeptember 8)

Én is tanár vagyok.


----------



## epril (2010 Szeptember 8)

123


----------



## Katka4 (2010 Szeptember 8)

Köszönöm a bíztatást.


----------



## epril (2010 Szeptember 8)

en gyogypedagogus vagyok


----------



## Katka4 (2010 Szeptember 8)

És cél!!!!!!


----------



## Katka4 (2010 Szeptember 8)

Én is. Azért bóklászom itt.


----------



## epril (2010 Szeptember 8)

te mit tanitasz? matek, irodalom...?


----------



## epril (2010 Szeptember 8)

gratulalok


----------



## epril (2010 Szeptember 8)

az jo


----------



## epril (2010 Szeptember 8)

mar csak keves a hiija


----------



## epril (2010 Szeptember 8)

szia


----------



## lil9 (2010 Szeptember 8)

Köszönöm, hogy lehetőséget adsz a továbblépésre


----------



## lil9 (2010 Szeptember 8)

A különböző témákat olvasva


----------



## lil9 (2010 Szeptember 8)

Gyakran én is szerettem volna hozzászólni


----------



## lil9 (2010 Szeptember 8)

De csak most szántam el magam


----------



## lil9 (2010 Szeptember 8)

Hogy lépéseket teszek az ügyben


----------



## lil9 (2010 Szeptember 8)

Még egyszer köszönöm a lehetőséget.


----------



## lil9 (2010 Szeptember 8)

Örülök, hogy itt lehetek


----------



## lil9 (2010 Szeptember 8)

Szép napot mindenkinek


----------



## Aktikusz (2010 Szeptember 8)

Sziasztok, Üdvözlök mindenkit !


----------



## Aktikusz (2010 Szeptember 8)

Nagyon jó, hogy megtaláltam ezt az oldalt.


----------



## Aktikusz (2010 Szeptember 8)

Úgy látom sok jó dolog van itt.


----------



## Thomas28 (2010 Szeptember 8)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Thomas28 (2010 Szeptember 8)

Jelen.


----------



## Thomas28 (2010 Szeptember 8)

Szép napot mindenkinek!


----------



## Thomas28 (2010 Szeptember 8)

Szerintem nagyon szuper ez az oldal.


----------



## Thomas28 (2010 Szeptember 8)

Minden van ami csak kell.


----------



## Aktikusz (2010 Szeptember 8)

Sziasztok !


----------



## Thomas28 (2010 Szeptember 8)

Csak nehéz rá rendesen felkerülni.


----------



## Aktikusz (2010 Szeptember 8)

Én is úgy látom,hogy jó kis oldal.


----------



## Thomas28 (2010 Szeptember 8)

Még mindig kevés az özenetem.


----------



## Thomas28 (2010 Szeptember 8)

Remélem a 20 üzenet elég lesz ahoz hogy bármit is le tudjak tölteni.


----------



## Thomas28 (2010 Szeptember 8)

Nem tudom hogy mit írjak.


----------



## Thomas28 (2010 Szeptember 8)

Nem akarok sablonosan írkálni.


----------



## Thomas28 (2010 Szeptember 8)

Mindig csak ugyan azt.


----------



## Thomas28 (2010 Szeptember 8)

Értelmes és hasznos életet kivánok!


----------



## Thomas28 (2010 Szeptember 8)

Boldog névnapot a Máriáknak!


----------



## Thomas28 (2010 Szeptember 8)

Nincs itt senki?


----------



## Thomas28 (2010 Szeptember 8)

Nem baj én írok tovább!


----------



## Thomas28 (2010 Szeptember 8)

Magammal!


----------



## Thomas28 (2010 Szeptember 8)

Semmi gond!


----------



## Thomas28 (2010 Szeptember 8)

Jól vagyok!


----------



## Thomas28 (2010 Szeptember 8)

Még nem hülyültem meg!


----------



## Thomas28 (2010 Szeptember 8)

Csak egy kicsit.


----------



## tjozsi (2010 Szeptember 8)

*Zene*

Sziasztok! 
Tjozsi vagyok,valaha zenei szerkesztőként dolgoztam,a 60-70-évek Magyar zenéit ismerem,szeretem és van is belőlük elég sok ami még nem annyira ismert. Szívesen töltenék fel belőlük,de sajna nem tudom hol és mikor lehet.
Üdv: T.Józsi


----------



## Krampampuli (2010 Szeptember 8)

hmm


----------



## Krampampuli (2010 Szeptember 8)

egyébként miért kell ez a 20 hozzászólás? mindenki csak semmiségeket írkál...


----------



## Krampampuli (2010 Szeptember 8)

na akkor húzzunk bele


----------



## Krampampuli (2010 Szeptember 8)

nem nagy itt a pörgés


----------



## Krampampuli (2010 Szeptember 8)

vagyis kicsi


----------



## Krampampuli (2010 Szeptember 8)

8


----------



## Krampampuli (2010 Szeptember 8)

9


----------



## Krampampuli (2010 Szeptember 8)

10


----------



## Krampampuli (2010 Szeptember 8)

11


----------



## Krampampuli (2010 Szeptember 8)

12


----------



## Krampampuli (2010 Szeptember 8)

13


----------



## Krampampuli (2010 Szeptember 8)

14


----------



## Krampampuli (2010 Szeptember 8)

15


----------



## Krampampuli (2010 Szeptember 8)

16


----------



## Krampampuli (2010 Szeptember 8)

17


----------



## Krampampuli (2010 Szeptember 8)

18


----------



## Krampampuli (2010 Szeptember 8)

19


----------



## Krampampuli (2010 Szeptember 8)

20


----------



## Krampampuli (2010 Szeptember 8)

21


----------



## Krampampuli (2010 Szeptember 8)

22


----------



## Ági63 (2010 Szeptember 8)

*jelek*

alma


----------



## Ági63 (2010 Szeptember 8)

körte


----------



## Ági63 (2010 Szeptember 8)

pillangó


----------



## Ági63 (2010 Szeptember 8)

létra


----------



## Ági63 (2010 Szeptember 8)

földieper


----------



## FlashZX51 (2010 Szeptember 8)

auto


----------



## Ági63 (2010 Szeptember 8)

autó


----------



## Ági63 (2010 Szeptember 8)

szőlő


----------



## FlashZX51 (2010 Szeptember 8)

köd


----------



## Ági63 (2010 Szeptember 8)

vitorlás


----------



## mpeter93 (2010 Szeptember 8)

sziasztok:wave:


----------



## Ági63 (2010 Szeptember 8)

gyertya


----------



## FlashZX51 (2010 Szeptember 8)

hang


----------



## FlashZX51 (2010 Szeptember 8)

ma


----------



## FlashZX51 (2010 Szeptember 8)

tegnap


----------



## FlashZX51 (2010 Szeptember 8)

holnap


----------



## FlashZX51 (2010 Szeptember 8)

tegnapelőtt


----------



## FlashZX51 (2010 Szeptember 8)

azelőtt


----------



## oca (2010 Szeptember 8)

Sziasztok!


----------



## oca (2010 Szeptember 8)

2


----------



## oca (2010 Szeptember 8)

3


----------



## oca (2010 Szeptember 8)

4


----------



## oca (2010 Szeptember 8)

5


----------



## oca (2010 Szeptember 8)

6


----------



## oca (2010 Szeptember 8)

7


----------



## oca (2010 Szeptember 8)

8


----------



## oca (2010 Szeptember 8)

9


----------



## FlashZX51 (2010 Szeptember 8)

azután


----------



## oca (2010 Szeptember 8)

10


----------



## oca (2010 Szeptember 8)

és azután :d


----------



## FlashZX51 (2010 Szeptember 8)

utazás


----------



## oca (2010 Szeptember 8)

vasutallomas


----------



## oca (2010 Szeptember 8)

13


----------



## FlashZX51 (2010 Szeptember 8)

naptár


----------



## oca (2010 Szeptember 8)

14


----------



## oca (2010 Szeptember 8)

kaptár


----------



## oca (2010 Szeptember 8)

16


----------



## oca (2010 Szeptember 8)

17


----------



## oca (2010 Szeptember 8)

18


----------



## oca (2010 Szeptember 8)

19


----------



## oca (2010 Szeptember 8)

20


----------



## FlashZX51 (2010 Szeptember 8)

film


----------



## Arerika (2010 Szeptember 8)

22


----------



## FlashZX51 (2010 Szeptember 8)

film


----------



## FlashZX51 (2010 Szeptember 8)

téma


----------



## FlashZX51 (2010 Szeptember 8)

üzenet


----------



## kazykool (2010 Szeptember 8)

Teszt


----------



## kazykool (2010 Szeptember 8)

próba


----------



## FlashZX51 (2010 Szeptember 8)

hírek


----------



## FlashZX51 (2010 Szeptember 8)

napok


----------



## FlashZX51 (2010 Szeptember 8)

hd


----------



## FlashZX51 (2010 Szeptember 8)

üzenet


----------



## hariet (2010 Szeptember 8)

Üdv!


----------



## szilvi20 (2010 Szeptember 8)

kiss sziasztok


----------



## hariet (2010 Szeptember 8)

Sziasztok!


----------



## szilvi20 (2010 Szeptember 8)

szép estét


----------



## szilvi20 (2010 Szeptember 8)

2010


----------



## hariet (2010 Szeptember 8)

mennyi kell még?


----------



## szilvi20 (2010 Szeptember 8)

2011


----------



## szilvi20 (2010 Szeptember 8)

már csak 8 hozzászólás


----------



## stephme (2010 Szeptember 8)

köszi szépen!


----------



## stephme (2010 Szeptember 8)

Akkor lássuk a medvét!


----------



## stephme (2010 Szeptember 8)

Egyébként ez mire kell mármint a 20 hozzászólás?


----------



## hariet (2010 Szeptember 8)

5


----------



## hariet (2010 Szeptember 8)

6


----------



## hariet (2010 Szeptember 8)

7


----------



## stephme (2010 Szeptember 8)

16


----------



## stephme (2010 Szeptember 8)

15


----------



## stephme (2010 Szeptember 8)

14


----------



## stephme (2010 Szeptember 8)

13


----------



## stephme (2010 Szeptember 8)

12


----------



## stephme (2010 Szeptember 8)

11


----------



## hariet (2010 Szeptember 8)

8


----------



## hariet (2010 Szeptember 8)

9


----------



## hariet (2010 Szeptember 8)

11


----------



## stephme (2010 Szeptember 8)

10


----------



## hariet (2010 Szeptember 8)

na a 10 kimaradt


----------



## hariet (2010 Szeptember 8)

12


----------



## stephme (2010 Szeptember 8)

9


----------



## hariet (2010 Szeptember 8)

13


----------



## hariet (2010 Szeptember 8)

14


----------



## hariet (2010 Szeptember 8)

15


----------



## hariet (2010 Szeptember 8)

16


----------



## stephme (2010 Szeptember 8)

ah mar nincs sok , 8


----------



## hariet (2010 Szeptember 8)

17


----------



## stephme (2010 Szeptember 8)

7


----------



## hariet (2010 Szeptember 8)

18


----------



## hariet (2010 Szeptember 8)

19


----------



## 13.Tivald (2010 Szeptember 8)

8 + 6 = 24!


----------



## 13.Tivald (2010 Szeptember 8)

Vagy 14?


----------



## hariet (2010 Szeptember 8)

na, és végre: 20!!


----------



## 13.Tivald (2010 Szeptember 8)

De mindenképpen több, mint egy tucat!


----------



## stephme (2010 Szeptember 8)

6


----------



## stephme (2010 Szeptember 8)

5


----------



## stephme (2010 Szeptember 8)

4


----------



## stephme (2010 Szeptember 8)

3


----------



## stephme (2010 Szeptember 8)

2


----------



## stephme (2010 Szeptember 8)

1


----------



## stephme (2010 Szeptember 8)

na végre zéró


----------



## 13.Tivald (2010 Szeptember 8)

egy


----------



## 13.Tivald (2010 Szeptember 8)

most meg kettő


----------



## 13.Tivald (2010 Szeptember 8)

Ha gyors válasz, akkor miért kell 20 másodpercnek eltelnie kettő hozzászólás között?


----------



## 13.Tivald (2010 Szeptember 8)

60 / 5 = 12


----------



## 13.Tivald (2010 Szeptember 8)

Gondolj bele: ha 60-as alapú számrendszert használnánk, a helyiértékes számábrázoláshoz több számjegy kellene, mint ahány betű van a nagy ábécében!


----------



## 13.Tivald (2010 Szeptember 8)

14


----------



## 13.Tivald (2010 Szeptember 8)

Szerb húsz, öt cseh


----------



## Audrie (2010 Szeptember 8)

Nem gondoltam, hogy ez így megy


----------



## 13.Tivald (2010 Szeptember 8)

öt török meg öt görög


----------



## Audrie (2010 Szeptember 8)

de ha már sokan számolnak


----------



## 13.Tivald (2010 Szeptember 8)

az hány ember?


----------



## Audrie (2010 Szeptember 8)

akkor lehet hogy nekem is kéne


----------



## 13.Tivald (2010 Szeptember 8)

Vagy igen vagy nem!


----------



## Audrie (2010 Szeptember 8)

az tíz


----------



## 13.Tivald (2010 Szeptember 8)

Esetleg talán?


----------



## 13.Tivald (2010 Szeptember 8)

De az tuti!


----------



## Audrie (2010 Szeptember 8)

a kicsi nyuszi hoppot ismeri valaki?


----------



## Audrie (2010 Szeptember 8)

legyen inkább dátum


----------



## Audrie (2010 Szeptember 8)

06.01.88


----------



## Audrie (2010 Szeptember 8)

03.07.


----------



## Audrie (2010 Szeptember 8)

mert ha igen elmondom


----------



## Audrie (2010 Szeptember 8)

bár egy kicsit gagyi dal


----------



## Audrie (2010 Szeptember 8)

na jó nem traktálom vele a társaságot


----------



## Audrie (2010 Szeptember 8)

1547. VIII Henrik angol király meghal


----------



## Audrie (2010 Szeptember 8)

A fia VI. Edward követi


----------



## Audrie (2010 Szeptember 8)

Aki meghal mielőtt elérné a felnőtt kort


----------



## Mandyxx (2010 Szeptember 8)

))


----------



## Mandyxx (2010 Szeptember 8)

A


----------



## Mandyxx (2010 Szeptember 8)

B


----------



## Audrie (2010 Szeptember 8)

utána a nővére Mária követi


----------



## Mandyxx (2010 Szeptember 8)

C


----------



## Mandyxx (2010 Szeptember 8)

D


----------



## Mandyxx (2010 Szeptember 8)

E


----------



## Mandyxx (2010 Szeptember 8)

F


----------



## Mandyxx (2010 Szeptember 8)

G


----------



## Mandyxx (2010 Szeptember 8)

H


----------



## Mandyxx (2010 Szeptember 8)

I


----------



## Mandyxx (2010 Szeptember 8)

J


----------



## Audrie (2010 Szeptember 8)

Aki a véres jelzőt kapja


----------



## Mandyxx (2010 Szeptember 8)

K


----------



## Mandyxx (2010 Szeptember 8)

L


----------



## Mandyxx (2010 Szeptember 8)

M


----------



## Mandyxx (2010 Szeptember 8)

N


----------



## Mandyxx (2010 Szeptember 8)

O


----------



## Mandyxx (2010 Szeptember 8)

P


----------



## Mandyxx (2010 Szeptember 8)

Q


----------



## Mandyxx (2010 Szeptember 8)

R


----------



## Mandyxx (2010 Szeptember 8)

S


----------



## Mandyxx (2010 Szeptember 8)

T


----------



## Mandyxx (2010 Szeptember 8)

U


----------



## Audrie (2010 Szeptember 8)

És akit a híres I. Erzsébet követ


----------



## ribolov (2010 Szeptember 8)

Sziasztok!


----------



## ribolov (2010 Szeptember 8)

Hát


----------



## ribolov (2010 Szeptember 8)

elég


----------



## ribolov (2010 Szeptember 8)

érdekes


----------



## ribolov (2010 Szeptember 8)

ez


----------



## ribolov (2010 Szeptember 8)

a


----------



## ribolov (2010 Szeptember 8)

hozzászólás


----------



## npircsi (2010 Szeptember 8)

Sziasztok!


----------



## npircsi (2010 Szeptember 8)

Nem


----------



## ribolov (2010 Szeptember 8)

gyűjtési


----------



## npircsi (2010 Szeptember 8)

gondoltam


----------



## ribolov (2010 Szeptember 8)

módszer,


----------



## npircsi (2010 Szeptember 8)

volna


----------



## ribolov (2010 Szeptember 8)

remélem,


----------



## npircsi (2010 Szeptember 8)

, ( ez lemaradt)


----------



## ribolov (2010 Szeptember 8)

én


----------



## npircsi (2010 Szeptember 8)

hogy


----------



## ribolov (2010 Szeptember 8)

is


----------



## npircsi (2010 Szeptember 8)

ilyen


----------



## norberto1994 (2010 Szeptember 8)




----------



## ribolov (2010 Szeptember 8)

sikerrel


----------



## npircsi (2010 Szeptember 8)

nehezen


----------



## ribolov (2010 Szeptember 8)

fogok


----------



## npircsi (2010 Szeptember 8)

bírok


----------



## ribolov (2010 Szeptember 8)

járni,


----------



## npircsi (2010 Szeptember 8)

20


----------



## norberto1994 (2010 Szeptember 8)

:


----------



## ribolov (2010 Szeptember 8)

ha


----------



## npircsi (2010 Szeptember 8)

szót


----------



## ribolov (2010 Szeptember 8)

a


----------



## npircsi (2010 Szeptember 8)

kihúzni


----------



## ribolov (2010 Szeptember 8)

végére


----------



## npircsi (2010 Szeptember 8)

magamból.


----------



## ribolov (2010 Szeptember 8)

érek


----------



## ribolov (2010 Szeptember 8)

majd.


----------



## norberto1994 (2010 Szeptember 8)

mindenki elvan itt magaval


----------



## ribolov (2010 Szeptember 8)

Ügyes voltam, ugye?


----------



## ribolov (2010 Szeptember 8)

norberto1994 írta:


> mindenki elvan itt magaval



ez itt a lényeg


----------



## npircsi (2010 Szeptember 8)

És


----------



## npircsi (2010 Szeptember 8)

most


----------



## npircsi (2010 Szeptember 8)

visszaszámolok:


----------



## npircsi (2010 Szeptember 8)

3


----------



## npircsi (2010 Szeptember 8)

2


----------



## npircsi (2010 Szeptember 8)

1


----------



## npircsi (2010 Szeptember 8)

0


----------



## Márkocska (2010 Szeptember 8)

*törlés*

töröljetek nem tom hogy kell


----------



## dormi87 (2010 Szeptember 8)

Radnóti Miklós: Tétova óda


----------



## dormi87 (2010 Szeptember 8)

Mióta készülök, hogy elmondjam neked


----------



## dormi87 (2010 Szeptember 8)

szerelmem rejtett csillagrendszerét;


----------



## dormi87 (2010 Szeptember 8)

egy képben csak talán, s csupán a lényeget.


----------



## dormi87 (2010 Szeptember 8)

De nyüzsgő s áradó vagy bennem mint a lét


----------



## dormi87 (2010 Szeptember 8)

és néha meg olyan, oly biztos és örök,


----------



## dormi87 (2010 Szeptember 8)

mint kőben a megkövesült csigaház.


----------



## dormi87 (2010 Szeptember 8)

A holdtól cirmos éj mozdul fejem fölött


----------



## dormi87 (2010 Szeptember 8)

s zizzenve röppenő kis álmokat vadász.


----------



## dormi87 (2010 Szeptember 8)

S még mindig nem tudom elmondani neked,


----------



## dormi87 (2010 Szeptember 8)

mit is jelent az nékem, hogyha dolgozom,


----------



## dormi87 (2010 Szeptember 8)

óvó tekinteted érzem kezem felett.
Hasonlat mit sem ér. Felötlik s eldobom.


----------



## dormi87 (2010 Szeptember 8)

És holnap az egészet ujra kezdem,
mert annyit érek én, amennyit ér a szó


----------



## dormi87 (2010 Szeptember 8)

versemben s mert ez addig izgat engem,
míg csont marad belőlem s néhány hajcsomó.


----------



## Kipuke (2010 Szeptember 8)

Furcsa volt, hogy újra láttalak


----------



## Kipuke (2010 Szeptember 8)

a mai napig nem tudom miért imádtalak?


----------



## dormi87 (2010 Szeptember 8)

Fáradt vagy s én is érzem, hosszú volt a nap, –
mit mondjak még? A tárgyak összenéznek


----------



## Kipuke (2010 Szeptember 8)

Bölcsek azok az emberek, akik szerint a szerelem vak,


----------



## Kipuke (2010 Szeptember 8)

a hideg futott végig a hátamon, ha arra gondolok kívántalak.


----------



## dormi87 (2010 Szeptember 8)

s téged dicsérnek, zeng egy fél cukordarab
az asztalon és csöppje hull a méznek


----------



## Kipuke (2010 Szeptember 8)

Rád mosolygok, de nem nézek a szemedbe,


----------



## dormi87 (2010 Szeptember 8)

s mint színarany golyó ragyog a teritőn,
s magától csendül egy üres vizespohár.


----------



## Kipuke (2010 Szeptember 8)

még mindig a poklot látom benne...


----------



## dormi87 (2010 Szeptember 8)

Boldog, mert véled él. S talán lesz még időm,
hogy elmondjam milyen, mikor jöttödre vár.


----------



## Kipuke (2010 Szeptember 8)

Sose vigyáztál rám, gyakran szívembe tapostál,


----------



## Kipuke (2010 Szeptember 8)

ha megbántottál, elég volt annyit mondanod: "hiányoztál."


----------



## dormi87 (2010 Szeptember 8)

Az álom hullongó sötétje meg-megérint,
elszáll, majd visszatér a homlokodra,


----------



## Kipuke (2010 Szeptember 8)

Érted éltem, ha kellett megbocsátottam,


----------



## dormi87 (2010 Szeptember 8)

álmos szemed búcsúzva még felémint,
hajad kibomlik, szétterül lobogva,


----------



## Kipuke (2010 Szeptember 8)

mostmár tudom, hogy hibáztam.


----------



## Kipuke (2010 Szeptember 8)

Nem Te voltál, aki segített,


----------



## dormi87 (2010 Szeptember 8)

s elalszol. Pillád hosszú árnya lebben.
Kezed párnámra hull, elalvó nyírfaág,


----------



## Kipuke (2010 Szeptember 8)

nem Téged bántott a lelkiismeret.


----------



## dormi87 (2010 Szeptember 8)

de benned alszom én is, nem vagy más világ.
S idáig hallom én, hogy változik a sok
rejtelmes, vékony, bölcs vonal hűs tenyeredben.


----------



## Kipuke (2010 Szeptember 8)

Nem számít, egy tévedés voltál,


----------



## Kipuke (2010 Szeptember 8)

s ha Rád nézek az is maradtál.


----------



## Kipuke (2010 Szeptember 8)

Nem hiszek már Neked,


----------



## Kipuke (2010 Szeptember 8)

látom, hogy hazudik a szemed.


----------



## Kipuke (2010 Szeptember 8)

Csak az érzésekkel játszottál,


----------



## Kipuke (2010 Szeptember 8)

egyszer rájössz, hogy egyedül maradtál.


----------



## Kipuke (2010 Szeptember 8)

Remélem akkor ott leszek,


----------



## Kipuke (2010 Szeptember 8)

s szívből kinevethetlek...


----------



## Kipuke (2010 Szeptember 8)

A sors általában igazságos,


----------



## Kipuke (2010 Szeptember 8)

a bosszú legtöbbször mámoros.


----------



## Kipuke (2010 Szeptember 8)

Nincs már számodra bocsánat,


----------



## csukaj (2010 Szeptember 9)

első


----------



## csukaj (2010 Szeptember 9)

második


----------



## csukaj (2010 Szeptember 9)

harmadik, de erre miért van szükség?


----------



## csukaj (2010 Szeptember 9)

negyedik, egyébként jó kis oldal ez


----------



## csukaj (2010 Szeptember 9)

ötödik, már alig várom, hogy letölthessem a sci-fi pdf-eket


----------



## csukaj (2010 Szeptember 9)

hatodik


----------



## csukaj (2010 Szeptember 9)

hét


----------



## csukaj (2010 Szeptember 9)

nyolc


----------



## csukaj (2010 Szeptember 9)

kilenc, mindjárt itt a fele


----------



## csukaj (2010 Szeptember 9)

tííííz, már csak mégegyszereennyi


----------



## csukaj (2010 Szeptember 9)

11-edik, már közelebb a vége, mint az eleje


----------



## csukaj (2010 Szeptember 9)

12-13-14, na azért annyira ne siesssünk


----------



## csukaj (2010 Szeptember 9)

13, Fórumunkban két üzenet küldése között 20 másodpercet kell várnod. Kérjük, próbáld újra 4 másodperc elteltével...


----------



## csukaj (2010 Szeptember 9)

14, idegőrlő folyamat...


----------



## csukaj (2010 Szeptember 9)

15, és még 2 napot is várni kell


----------



## csukaj (2010 Szeptember 9)

16 beléptünk az utolsó negyedbe


----------



## csukaj (2010 Szeptember 9)

17


----------



## csukaj (2010 Szeptember 9)

18, de mintha 180-adik lenne.


----------



## csukaj (2010 Szeptember 9)

19, mindjárt vége


----------



## csukaj (2010 Szeptember 9)

végeee ))


----------



## Skorpiocska (2010 Szeptember 9)

csukaj írta:


> végeee ))


Gratulálok én most kezdem a hozzászólások gyűjtését


----------



## piros55 (2010 Szeptember 9)

*Csak bekukkantottam. Sziasztok !*


----------



## babbébi (2010 Szeptember 9)

köszönöm


----------



## babbébi (2010 Szeptember 9)

én tudtam horgolni de már elfelejtettem


----------



## babbébi (2010 Szeptember 9)

ez nagyon jó


----------



## babbébi (2010 Szeptember 9)

gghgghh


----------



## babbébi (2010 Szeptember 9)

hello


----------



## babbébi (2010 Szeptember 9)

elfelejtettem számolni


----------



## babbébi (2010 Szeptember 9)

talán a hatodik lehet


----------



## dzsudzs (2010 Szeptember 9)

Sziasztok


----------



## babbébi (2010 Szeptember 9)

most kezdjem elölröl


----------



## dzsudzs (2010 Szeptember 9)

1


----------



## babbébi (2010 Szeptember 9)

szerintettek mi legyen


----------



## dzsudzs (2010 Szeptember 9)

2


----------



## dzsudzs (2010 Szeptember 9)

3


----------



## babbébi (2010 Szeptember 9)

azért se


----------



## dzsudzs (2010 Szeptember 9)

4


----------



## babbébi (2010 Szeptember 9)

mit csináljak?


----------



## babbébi (2010 Szeptember 9)

unatkozok


----------



## dzsudzs (2010 Szeptember 9)

5


----------



## dzsudzs (2010 Szeptember 9)

6


----------



## babbébi (2010 Szeptember 9)

talán ez az idegölő üzenetküldés jó lesz


----------



## babbébi (2010 Szeptember 9)

6666666


----------



## dzsudzs (2010 Szeptember 9)

7


----------



## dzsudzs (2010 Szeptember 9)

8


----------



## babbébi (2010 Szeptember 9)

77777777


----------



## babbébi (2010 Szeptember 9)

9999999


----------



## dzsudzs (2010 Szeptember 9)

9


----------



## babbébi (2010 Szeptember 9)

101010


----------



## babbébi (2010 Szeptember 9)

1111111111111


----------



## dzsudzs (2010 Szeptember 9)

10


----------



## babbébi (2010 Szeptember 9)

1212121212121212


----------



## babbébi (2010 Szeptember 9)

végre meg van már csak még 1 nap


----------



## dzsudzs (2010 Szeptember 9)

11


----------



## babbébi (2010 Szeptember 9)

biztonság kedvéért még 1


----------



## babbébi (2010 Szeptember 9)

és még 1


----------



## dzsudzs (2010 Szeptember 9)

12


----------



## dzsudzs (2010 Szeptember 9)

13


----------



## dzsudzs (2010 Szeptember 9)

14


----------



## dzsudzs (2010 Szeptember 9)

15


----------



## dzsudzs (2010 Szeptember 9)

16


----------



## dzsudzs (2010 Szeptember 9)

17


----------



## hajdu76 (2010 Szeptember 9)

Hello!

Itt vagyok.


----------



## hajdu76 (2010 Szeptember 9)

Esik az eső.


----------



## hajdu76 (2010 Szeptember 9)

Mennyi az idő?


----------



## hajdu76 (2010 Szeptember 9)

Választ várok.


----------



## hajdu76 (2010 Szeptember 9)

Valaki.


----------



## hajdu76 (2010 Szeptember 9)

Nos.


----------



## hajdu76 (2010 Szeptember 9)

10.00


----------



## hajdu76 (2010 Szeptember 9)

11.00


----------



## hajdu76 (2010 Szeptember 9)

12.00


----------



## hajdu76 (2010 Szeptember 9)

13.00


----------



## hajdu76 (2010 Szeptember 9)

14.00


----------



## hajdu76 (2010 Szeptember 9)

15.00


----------



## hajdu76 (2010 Szeptember 9)

16.00


----------



## dzsudzs (2010 Szeptember 9)

18


----------



## hajdu76 (2010 Szeptember 9)

17.00


----------



## hajdu76 (2010 Szeptember 9)

18.00


----------



## hajdu76 (2010 Szeptember 9)

19.00


----------



## hajdu76 (2010 Szeptember 9)

20.00


----------



## dzsudzs (2010 Szeptember 9)

19


----------



## hajdu76 (2010 Szeptember 9)

21.00


----------



## hajdu76 (2010 Szeptember 9)

22.00


----------



## hajdu76 (2010 Szeptember 9)

23.00


----------



## dzsudzs (2010 Szeptember 9)

20


----------



## Zsóóócy (2010 Szeptember 9)

1 :d


----------



## Zsóóócy (2010 Szeptember 9)

sokára lesz belőle sok


----------



## Zsóóócy (2010 Szeptember 9)

3...


----------



## Zsóóócy (2010 Szeptember 9)

"Mert nem szerettem én még senkit így előtted,


----------



## Zsóóócy (2010 Szeptember 9)

hogy a józan eszemmel ne tudtam volna, mért


----------



## Zsóóócy (2010 Szeptember 9)

az érvek itt, e büszke cédrusok ledőltek,


----------



## Zsóóócy (2010 Szeptember 9)

a lábam ismeretlen, vad ősi tájra ért,


----------



## Zsóóócy (2010 Szeptember 9)

pedig, ha úgy veszem, kedves se vagy, se szép,


----------



## Zsóóócy (2010 Szeptember 9)

de bájkörödbe léptem, s nincs többet onnan exit,


----------



## Zsóóócy (2010 Szeptember 9)

és minden most, mi mélyen elásva bennem élt


----------



## Zsóóócy (2010 Szeptember 9)

tenyészve és buján fényed felé törekszik


----------



## Zsóóócy (2010 Szeptember 9)

sok apró gesztusod a szendét és a szexit,


----------



## Zsóóócy (2010 Szeptember 9)

ami átjárja lényed minden rostját, ízét,


----------



## Zsóóócy (2010 Szeptember 9)

nem is téged szeretlek, hanem talán csak ezt itt


----------



## Zsóóócy (2010 Szeptember 9)

az archetipikus, benned lakó izét


----------



## Zsóóócy (2010 Szeptember 9)

a minkemondjam, ezt a női entitást,


----------



## Zsóóócy (2010 Szeptember 9)

és nem tudok utánad szeretni senki mást."


----------



## Zsóóócy (2010 Szeptember 9)

Varró Dániel


----------



## Zsóóócy (2010 Szeptember 9)




----------



## Arerika (2010 Szeptember 9)

Szép napot mindenkinek!!!


----------



## jay_simpson (2010 Szeptember 9)

első


----------



## roberto2 (2010 Szeptember 9)

Második a mai napon.


----------



## jay_simpson (2010 Szeptember 9)

második


----------



## jay_simpson (2010 Szeptember 9)

üdv roberto meg mindenki más


----------



## jay_simpson (2010 Szeptember 9)

negyedik


----------



## jay_simpson (2010 Szeptember 9)

ötödik.20másodperc eltelte után ...


----------



## jay_simpson (2010 Szeptember 9)

hatodik


----------



## pankadraga (2010 Szeptember 9)

*1*

1


----------



## pankadraga (2010 Szeptember 9)

2


----------



## pankadraga (2010 Szeptember 9)

3


----------



## pankadraga (2010 Szeptember 9)

4


----------



## pankadraga (2010 Szeptember 9)

5


----------



## pankadraga (2010 Szeptember 9)

6


----------



## pankadraga (2010 Szeptember 9)

7


----------



## pankadraga (2010 Szeptember 9)

8


----------



## pankadraga (2010 Szeptember 9)

9


----------



## pankadraga (2010 Szeptember 9)

10


----------



## pankadraga (2010 Szeptember 9)

11


----------



## pankadraga (2010 Szeptember 9)

12


----------



## pankadraga (2010 Szeptember 9)

13


----------



## pankadraga (2010 Szeptember 9)

14


----------



## pankadraga (2010 Szeptember 9)

15


----------



## pankadraga (2010 Szeptember 9)

16


----------



## pankadraga (2010 Szeptember 9)

17


----------



## pankadraga (2010 Szeptember 9)

18


----------



## pankadraga (2010 Szeptember 9)

19


----------



## jay_simpson (2010 Szeptember 9)

hetedik


----------



## pankadraga (2010 Szeptember 9)

20


----------



## jay_simpson (2010 Szeptember 9)

nyolcadik


----------



## jay_simpson (2010 Szeptember 9)

kilencedik


----------



## jay_simpson (2010 Szeptember 9)

tizedik


----------



## jay_simpson (2010 Szeptember 9)

tizenegyedik


----------



## jay_simpson (2010 Szeptember 9)

tizenkettedik


----------



## jay_simpson (2010 Szeptember 9)

tizenharmadik


----------



## jay_simpson (2010 Szeptember 9)

tizennegyedik


----------



## jay_simpson (2010 Szeptember 9)

tizenötödik. már nincs sok


----------



## jay_simpson (2010 Szeptember 9)

tizenhatodik


----------



## jay_simpson (2010 Szeptember 9)

tizenhetedik


----------



## jay_simpson (2010 Szeptember 9)

tizennyolcadik


----------



## jay_simpson (2010 Szeptember 9)

tizenkilencedik


----------



## jay_simpson (2010 Szeptember 9)

ééééééééééééss ...


----------



## jay_simpson (2010 Szeptember 9)

huszadik helyett a huszonegyedik


----------



## jay_simpson (2010 Szeptember 9)

vagyok két napos van húsz hozzászólásom és nem engedi ... nemértem ... ?!


----------



## pepsi97 (2010 Szeptember 9)

Sziasztok!


----------



## pepsi97 (2010 Szeptember 9)

Nagyon szeretném, ha segítenétek!


----------



## pepsi97 (2010 Szeptember 9)

Most 3.-os a lányom.


----------



## pepsi97 (2010 Szeptember 9)

Ált. iskolában.


----------



## pepsi97 (2010 Szeptember 9)

Már jövő héten dolgozatok.


----------



## pepsi97 (2010 Szeptember 9)

Tudna valaki segíteni ?


----------



## pepsi97 (2010 Szeptember 9)

Milyen felmérésekre számítsak?


----------



## pepsi97 (2010 Szeptember 9)

matek?


----------



## pepsi97 (2010 Szeptember 9)

Magyar?


----------



## pepsi97 (2010 Szeptember 9)

Szövegértés?


----------



## pepsi97 (2010 Szeptember 9)

Környezet?


----------



## pepsi97 (2010 Szeptember 9)

Minden érdekelne.


----------



## pepsi97 (2010 Szeptember 9)

Előre is köszönöm!


----------



## pepsi97 (2010 Szeptember 9)

Bárki tud segítsen!


----------



## pepsi97 (2010 Szeptember 9)

Üdvözlök mindenkit!


----------



## pepsi97 (2010 Szeptember 9)

Nagyon gyors ez az év kezdett.


----------



## pepsi97 (2010 Szeptember 9)

Vagy csak nekem?


----------



## pepsi97 (2010 Szeptember 9)

Ha valaki olvass, válaszoljon.


----------



## pepsi97 (2010 Szeptember 9)

Gyorsan


----------



## pepsi97 (2010 Szeptember 9)

Mihamarább!


----------



## Skorpiocska (2010 Szeptember 9)

Milyen suliba jársz?


----------



## Skorpiocska (2010 Szeptember 9)

Úgy látszik nem voltam elég gyors! :-(


----------



## pilaka (2010 Szeptember 9)

Sziasztok , új vagyok Magyarországról


----------



## pilaka (2010 Szeptember 9)

Heves megye . Esik az eső rendesen ....


----------



## pilaka (2010 Szeptember 9)

Átcsúsztunk a monszunnal sújtott égövbe


----------



## pilaka (2010 Szeptember 9)

Remélem Kanada meg a forró égövbe


----------



## pilaka (2010 Szeptember 9)

Fogalmam sem volt , hogy szerezzem be a 20 hozzászólást..talán így


----------



## pilaka (2010 Szeptember 9)

Nehezen találni képregényes oldalt.


----------



## Skorpiocska (2010 Szeptember 9)

Hát csak is úgy hogy kényszerből sületlenségeket írogatunk! :-(


----------



## Skorpiocska (2010 Szeptember 9)

Még 4 hozzászólás kell!


----------



## Skorpiocska (2010 Szeptember 9)

Most már csak 3


----------



## Skorpiocska (2010 Szeptember 9)

Na most már igazi visszaszámlálás mert 2


----------



## Skorpiocska (2010 Szeptember 9)

mert még egy hiányzik is ki lesz a 20 hozzászólásom


----------



## Skorpiocska (2010 Szeptember 9)

Azt hiszem most érek célba mert ez a 20 hozzászolásom Hurrá!


----------



## gaborbusdriver (2010 Szeptember 9)

Hello!


----------



## gaborbusdriver (2010 Szeptember 9)

Udv Mindenkinek!


----------



## gaborbusdriver (2010 Szeptember 9)

Legjobbakat!


----------



## gaborbusdriver (2010 Szeptember 9)

Szia.


----------



## gaborbusdriver (2010 Szeptember 9)

Jonapot.


----------



## gaborbusdriver (2010 Szeptember 9)

kivanok


----------



## gaborbusdriver (2010 Szeptember 9)

mindenkinek


----------



## gaborbusdriver (2010 Szeptember 9)

13


----------



## gaborbusdriver (2010 Szeptember 9)

12


----------



## gaborbusdriver (2010 Szeptember 9)

11


----------



## gaborbusdriver (2010 Szeptember 9)

10


----------



## gaborbusdriver (2010 Szeptember 9)

9


----------



## gaborbusdriver (2010 Szeptember 9)

8


----------



## gaborbusdriver (2010 Szeptember 9)

7


----------



## gaborbusdriver (2010 Szeptember 9)

6


----------



## gaborbusdriver (2010 Szeptember 9)

5


----------



## gaborbusdriver (2010 Szeptember 9)

4


----------



## gaborbusdriver (2010 Szeptember 9)

3


----------



## gaborbusdriver (2010 Szeptember 9)

2


----------



## gaborbusdriver (2010 Szeptember 9)

1


----------



## gaborbusdriver (2010 Szeptember 9)

20


----------



## Davidoff (2010 Szeptember 9)

Üdv Mindenkinek!


----------



## provibe (2010 Szeptember 9)

szépek!


----------



## provibe (2010 Szeptember 9)

kedvencek


----------



## provibe (2010 Szeptember 9)

hasznosak


----------



## provibe (2010 Szeptember 9)

''Lassan járj, tovább élsz''


----------



## provibe (2010 Szeptember 9)

Ide akartam:
''Lassan járj, tovább élsz'' :smile:


----------



## giappone (2010 Szeptember 9)

Sziasztok!!


----------



## Zolee2010 (2010 Szeptember 9)

Üdv Mindenkinek!


----------



## Zolee2010 (2010 Szeptember 9)

John Caldwell könyveket keresek!


----------



## Zolee2010 (2010 Szeptember 9)

Fantasy könyv rajongó vagyok.


----------



## Zolee2010 (2010 Szeptember 9)

Szeretem a Cherubion, Dragonlance és Forgotten Realms könyveket is.


----------



## Zolee2010 (2010 Szeptember 9)

Kb 150 könyvvel rendelkezem.


----------



## Zolee2010 (2010 Szeptember 9)

Érdekelnek a harcművészetek is.


----------



## Zolee2010 (2010 Szeptember 9)

Pl Wing Tzun.


----------



## Zolee2010 (2010 Szeptember 9)

Vagy Wing Tsun.


----------



## Zolee2010 (2010 Szeptember 9)

Vagy Wing Chun.


----------



## Zolee2010 (2010 Szeptember 9)

Vagy írják bárhogy is.


----------



## Zolee2010 (2010 Szeptember 9)

Új vagyok itt.


----------



## Zolee2010 (2010 Szeptember 9)

Remélem találok itt jó könyveket.


----------



## Zolee2010 (2010 Szeptember 9)

Lehetőleg magyar nyelven.


----------



## Zolee2010 (2010 Szeptember 9)

Gondolom, nagyon unalmas, amiket irkálok.


----------



## Zolee2010 (2010 Szeptember 9)

Érdekelnek a mobiltelefonok is.


----------



## Zolee2010 (2010 Szeptember 9)

Vagy ezt már irtam?


----------



## Zolee2010 (2010 Szeptember 9)

Ha igen, akkor bocsi!


----------



## Zolee2010 (2010 Szeptember 9)

Remélem senki se fogja elolvasni, amiket írtam.


----------



## Zolee2010 (2010 Szeptember 9)

Még két beírás.


----------



## Zolee2010 (2010 Szeptember 9)

Már csak egy!


----------



## Katarina519 (2010 Szeptember 9)

activity!!


----------



## Zolee2010 (2010 Szeptember 9)

Bingó!


----------



## Katarina519 (2010 Szeptember 9)

meg hanyat is kell irnom??


----------



## Katarina519 (2010 Szeptember 9)

nem tudom kinek irkalok, elore is bocsi, de muszaj letoltenem az activity kartyakat a hetvegi tarsashoz..:-D


----------



## Katarina519 (2010 Szeptember 9)

juhejj mar csak tizenvalamennyi


----------



## Katarina519 (2010 Szeptember 9)

mi ujs Kanadaban?


----------



## Katarina519 (2010 Szeptember 9)

csupa jot hallok az orszagrol.


----------



## Katarina519 (2010 Szeptember 9)

itt Finlandiaban is ok


----------



## Katarina519 (2010 Szeptember 9)

de a telet nem varom :-/


----------



## Katarina519 (2010 Szeptember 9)

holnap mökkibuli


----------



## Katarina519 (2010 Szeptember 9)

es gulyast fozunk


----------



## Katarina519 (2010 Szeptember 9)

eros pistaval


----------



## Katarina519 (2010 Szeptember 9)

es ha minden jol megy


----------



## Katarina519 (2010 Szeptember 9)

es sikerul letolteni


----------



## Katarina519 (2010 Szeptember 9)

az activity kartyakat


----------



## Katarina519 (2010 Szeptember 9)

akkor jatszani is fogunk


----------



## Katarina519 (2010 Szeptember 9)

meg 3 hozzaszolas


----------



## Katarina519 (2010 Szeptember 9)

szauna utan meg a toba ugralunk :-D


----------



## Katarina519 (2010 Szeptember 9)

de jo leeeeesz....


----------



## Levandel10 (2010 Szeptember 9)

Én is köszönöm!


----------



## Levandel10 (2010 Szeptember 9)

Én nem számolom, de még sok van vissza!


----------



## bela65 (2010 Szeptember 9)

*Nagyon jó 1*



imrus írta:


> 2 szia jelen


Itt is ott is


----------



## bela65 (2010 Szeptember 9)

*Cím*



Zolee2010 írta:


> Érdekelnek a mobiltelefonok is.


Engem is.


----------



## bela65 (2010 Szeptember 9)

*Dee*



Katarina519 írta:


> de jo leeeeesz....


jajóó


----------



## bela65 (2010 Szeptember 9)

Valami hozzászólás


----------



## bela65 (2010 Szeptember 9)

*Azt hiszem még 10*



Levandel10 írta:


> Én nem számolom, de még sok van vissza!


10 válasz


----------



## bela65 (2010 Szeptember 9)

*Igen*



Zolee2010 írta:


> Ha igen, akkor bocsi!


Igen


----------



## bela65 (2010 Szeptember 9)

*?*



Katarina519 írta:


> az activity kartyakat



Kártyákat?


----------



## bela65 (2010 Szeptember 9)

*Te tudsz valamit.*



Krampampuli írta:


> hmm


hhmm


----------



## bela65 (2010 Szeptember 9)

*lőni?*



aborted írta:


> Kedvenc időtöltés: Lőtéren


Csak pontosan !


----------



## bela65 (2010 Szeptember 9)

*Valami*



Levandel10 írta:


> Én is köszönöm!


én is én is


----------



## bela65 (2010 Szeptember 9)

*Szia*



ptap írta:


> Sziasztok!


szia


----------



## bela65 (2010 Szeptember 9)

*Valani*



kanada111 írta:


> értelem


Szellem.


----------



## bela65 (2010 Szeptember 9)

*20*



kanada111 írta:


> nekem is kell a 20


20


----------



## bela65 (2010 Szeptember 9)

*33*



sxx_janee írta:


> 2


22


----------



## bela65 (2010 Szeptember 9)

*22*



szebe írta:


> 12


22


----------



## bela65 (2010 Szeptember 9)

*13*



szebe írta:


> 12


13


----------



## bela65 (2010 Szeptember 9)

*Valami*

1


----------



## bela65 (2010 Szeptember 9)

*ww*

www


----------



## bela65 (2010 Szeptember 9)

*Sziasztok18*



Zsu1985 írta:


> sziasztok16


Sziasztok18


----------



## bela65 (2010 Szeptember 9)

*Sziasztok18Sziasztok18*



aborted írta:


> És ilyen segítőkész http://i188.photobucket.com/albums/z117/fattyu/forez/113.jpg


Sziasztok18


----------



## bela65 (2010 Szeptember 9)

*Sziasztok18Sziasztok18*



Krampampuli írta:


> 22


Sziasztok18


----------



## bela65 (2010 Szeptember 9)

*Sziasztok18*



pepsi97 írta:


> Minden érdekelne.


Sziasztok18


----------



## Bosan (2010 Szeptember 9)

Sziasztok! Ez az elso.


----------



## Bosan (2010 Szeptember 9)

Jé4 Kanadában még csak 02:09?


----------



## Bosan (2010 Szeptember 9)

Még alszanak az ismerősök! Oshawa-ban, Dawson Creekben


----------



## Bosan (2010 Szeptember 9)

No! Már alakulok.


----------



## Bosan (2010 Szeptember 9)

Sok minden érdekel, de főleg a zene.


----------



## Bosan (2010 Szeptember 9)

Számolni tudok még, s itt kell is.


----------



## kisrezsi (2010 Szeptember 9)

Sziasztok!


----------



## kisrezsi (2010 Szeptember 9)

Kanadában a baglyok még mindig nem azok amiknek látszanak ?


----------



## kisrezsi (2010 Szeptember 9)

Ja ne is várjak erre választ ....


----------



## kisrezsi (2010 Szeptember 9)

Így 2 óra 27 kor ?


----------



## kisrezsi (2010 Szeptember 9)

:O beleszaladtam a 20 sec es szabályba


----------



## kisrezsi (2010 Szeptember 9)

Megint


----------



## kisrezsi (2010 Szeptember 9)

Na már csak 13 kell


----------



## kisrezsi (2010 Szeptember 9)

Nálunk 15:30 van most azért vagyok ilyen aktív


----------



## kisrezsi (2010 Szeptember 9)

Na meg a finom sör miatt vagyok


----------



## ildi8511 (2010 Szeptember 9)




----------



## kisrezsi (2010 Szeptember 9)

ilyen beszédes


----------



## ildi8511 (2010 Szeptember 9)

sziasztok


----------



## kisrezsi (2010 Szeptember 9)

Löwenbrau van most


----------



## ildi8511 (2010 Szeptember 9)




----------



## kisrezsi (2010 Szeptember 9)

Nálunk, na meg a haverom


----------



## kisrezsi (2010 Szeptember 9)

na még 7


----------



## kisrezsi (2010 Szeptember 9)

halad ez ha rászánja magát az ember


----------



## ildi8511 (2010 Szeptember 9)

nagyon örülök hogy rátaláltam az oldalra


----------



## kisrezsi (2010 Szeptember 9)

egyébként az egyik kollégámtól hallottam erről az oldalról


----------



## kisrezsi (2010 Szeptember 9)

egy ideje keresek már egy jó könyvet


----------



## kisrezsi (2010 Szeptember 9)

james redfield től


----------



## ildi8511 (2010 Szeptember 9)

:0:


----------



## kisrezsi (2010 Szeptember 9)

és látom nálatok ez meg van


----------



## kisrezsi (2010 Szeptember 9)

köszi a lehetőséget arra hogy ezt elolvashassam


----------



## ildi8511 (2010 Szeptember 9)

én sok minden jót találtam az oldalon


----------



## kisrezsi (2010 Szeptember 9)

Jó ez az oldal .


Gratulálok hozzá minden kedves Magyarnak


----------



## Pipista (2010 Szeptember 9)

Bogyó és Babóca 13 mese c. filmet keresném.
Köszönöm


----------



## Pipista (2010 Szeptember 9)

jó, jó, de ez a 20 hozzászólás miért is?


----------



## Dev Null (2010 Szeptember 9)

ez az első...


----------



## Dev Null (2010 Szeptember 9)

*20 hozzászólás*



Pipista írta:


> jó, jó, de ez a 20 hozzászólás miért is?



Ez engem is érdekelne!!


----------



## ildi8511 (2010 Szeptember 9)

miért nem tudok letölteni


----------



## gabri_0209 (2010 Szeptember 9)

hello


----------



## gabri_0209 (2010 Szeptember 9)

nekem mar 22 uzenetem vanelvileg


----------



## gabri_0209 (2010 Szeptember 9)

es ha jol emlekszem tegnapelott reg. eztem


----------



## gabri_0209 (2010 Szeptember 9)

nem ertem mi a baj


----------



## gabri_0209 (2010 Szeptember 9)

de azert koszi szepen


----------



## jozsef0204 (2010 Szeptember 9)

Üdvözlök mindenkit


----------



## jozsef0204 (2010 Szeptember 9)

Keresném a Három bajor bankogban című filmet.


----------



## jozsef0204 (2010 Szeptember 9)

3


----------



## jozsef0204 (2010 Szeptember 9)

4


----------



## jozsef0204 (2010 Szeptember 9)

5


----------



## jozsef0204 (2010 Szeptember 9)

6


----------



## jozsef0204 (2010 Szeptember 9)

7


----------



## jozsef0204 (2010 Szeptember 9)

8


----------



## jozsef0204 (2010 Szeptember 9)

9


----------



## jozsef0204 (2010 Szeptember 9)

10


----------



## jozsef0204 (2010 Szeptember 9)

11


----------



## jozsef0204 (2010 Szeptember 9)

12


----------



## jozsef0204 (2010 Szeptember 9)

13


----------



## jozsef0204 (2010 Szeptember 9)

14


----------



## jozsef0204 (2010 Szeptember 9)

15


----------



## jozsef0204 (2010 Szeptember 9)

16


----------



## jozsef0204 (2010 Szeptember 9)

17


----------



## jozsef0204 (2010 Szeptember 9)

18


----------



## jozsef0204 (2010 Szeptember 9)

19


----------



## jozsef0204 (2010 Szeptember 9)

20


----------



## nagyzsu (2010 Szeptember 9)

szia,jelen


----------



## jozsef0204 (2010 Szeptember 9)

21


----------



## Dácóó (2010 Szeptember 9)

sziasztok


----------



## Juca8 (2010 Szeptember 9)

sziasztok


----------



## Juca8 (2010 Szeptember 9)

1


----------



## Juca8 (2010 Szeptember 9)

2


----------



## Juca8 (2010 Szeptember 9)

3


----------



## Juca8 (2010 Szeptember 9)

4


----------



## Juca8 (2010 Szeptember 9)

5


----------



## Timke 1104 (2010 Szeptember 9)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Timke 1104 (2010 Szeptember 9)




----------



## Juca8 (2010 Szeptember 9)

6


----------



## Juca8 (2010 Szeptember 9)

7


----------



## Juca8 (2010 Szeptember 9)

8


----------



## Juca8 (2010 Szeptember 9)

9


----------



## Juca8 (2010 Szeptember 9)

10


----------



## Juca8 (2010 Szeptember 9)

11


----------



## Juca8 (2010 Szeptember 9)

12


----------



## Juca8 (2010 Szeptember 9)

13


----------



## Juca8 (2010 Szeptember 9)

14


----------



## Juca8 (2010 Szeptember 9)

15


----------



## Juca8 (2010 Szeptember 9)

16


----------



## Juca8 (2010 Szeptember 9)

17


----------



## Juca8 (2010 Szeptember 9)

18


----------



## Juca8 (2010 Szeptember 9)

19


----------



## pampalini58 (2010 Szeptember 9)

Jelen!
Köszönöm, a segítséget!


----------



## pampalini58 (2010 Szeptember 9)

Örülök ennek az oldalnak


----------



## pampalini58 (2010 Szeptember 9)

Nehezen lehet olyat találni, ahol értelmesen is lehet beszélgetni!


----------



## pampalini58 (2010 Szeptember 9)

Ez persze az én hibám nem vagyok nagy chat rajongó és nehezen értek szót a mai fiatalsággal.


----------



## pampalini58 (2010 Szeptember 9)

De ha jó témákat találok, oda szívesen írok


----------



## pampalini58 (2010 Szeptember 9)

ha mást nem is, akkor csak a köszönötet


----------



## pampalini58 (2010 Szeptember 9)

hogy ilyet is lehet találni


----------



## pampalini58 (2010 Szeptember 9)

Nem hiszem, hogy ezt bárki elolvasná


----------



## pampalini58 (2010 Szeptember 9)

Hacsak azért nem amiért én is végig böngésztem pár sort


----------



## pampalini58 (2010 Szeptember 9)

hogy tényleg nem gond-e,


----------



## pampalini58 (2010 Szeptember 9)

ha csak semmiségekről ír az ember


----------



## pampalini58 (2010 Szeptember 9)

Egy szóval örülök, hogy vagytok


----------



## pampalini58 (2010 Szeptember 9)

Igyekszem majd,


----------



## pampalini58 (2010 Szeptember 9)

hogy értékesebb hozzászólások


----------



## pampalini58 (2010 Szeptember 9)

is szülessenek a részemről!


----------



## pampalini58 (2010 Szeptember 9)

De


----------



## pampalini58 (2010 Szeptember 9)

most


----------



## pampalini58 (2010 Szeptember 9)

csak


----------



## pampalini58 (2010 Szeptember 9)

ennyire


----------



## pampalini58 (2010 Szeptember 9)

futja!


----------



## pampalini58 (2010 Szeptember 9)

Azért még egyszer: köszönöm


----------



## pampalini58 (2010 Szeptember 9)

Jelen


----------



## Apexosz (2010 Szeptember 9)

*-*

Ez jó!


----------



## aechmes (2010 Szeptember 9)

*Címtelen*

Ma is itt vagyok.


----------



## aechmes (2010 Szeptember 9)

De szerintzem holnap is jövök.


----------



## aechmes (2010 Szeptember 9)

Mit nekem te zordon Kárpátoknak
Fenyvesekkel vadregényes tája!
Tán csodállak, ámde nem szeretlek,
S képzetem hegyvölgyedet nem járja.


----------



## Apexosz (2010 Szeptember 9)

Ez jó!


----------



## aechmes (2010 Szeptember 9)

Lenn az alföld tengersík vidékin
Ott vagyok honn, ott az én világom;
Börtönéből szabadúlt sas lelkem,
Ha a rónák végtelenjét látom.


----------



## aechmes (2010 Szeptember 9)

A csárdánál törpe nyárfaerdő
Sárgul a királydinnyés homokban;
Odafészkel a visító vércse,
Gyermekektől nem háborgatottan.


----------



## aechmes (2010 Szeptember 9)

* Petőfi Sándor

AZ ALFÖLD *

Mit nekem te zordon Kárpátoknak
Fenyvesekkel vadregényes tája!
Tán csodállak, ámde nem szeretlek,
S képzetem hegyvölgyedet nem járja.

Lenn az alföld tengersík vidékin
Ott vagyok honn, ott az én világom;
Börtönéből szabadúlt sas lelkem,
Ha a rónák végtelenjét látom.


Felröpűlök ekkor gondolatban
Túl a földön felhők közelébe,
S mosolyogva néz rám a Dunától
A Tiszáig nyúló róna képe.


Délibábos ég alatt kolompol
Kis-Kunságnak száz kövér gulyája;
Deleléskor hosszu gémü kútnál
Széles vályu kettős ága várja.


Méneseknek nyargaló futása
Zúg a szélben, körmeik dobognak,
S a csikósok kurjantása hallik
S pattogása hangos ostoroknak.


A tanyáknál szellők lágy ölében
Ringatózik a kalászos búza,
S a smaragdnak eleven szinével
A környéket vígan koszorúzza.


Idejárnak szomszéd nádasokból
A vadlúdak esti szürkületben,
És ijedve kelnek légi útra,
Hogyha a nád a széltől meglebben.


A tanyákon túl a puszta mélyén
Áll magányos, dőlt kéményü csárda;
Látogatják a szomjas betyárok,
Kecskemétre menvén a vásárra.


A csárdánál törpe nyárfaerdő
Sárgul a királydinnyés homokban;
Odafészkel a visító vércse,
Gyermekektől nem háborgatottan.


Ott tenyészik a bús árvalyányhaj
S kék virága a szamárkenyérnek;
Hűs tövéhez déli nap hevében
Megpihenni tarka gyíkok térnek.


Messze, hol az ég a földet éri,
A homályból kék gyümölcsfák orma
Néz, s megettök, mint halvány ködoszlop,
Egy-egy város templomának tornya. �


Szép vagy, alföld, legalább nekem szép!
Itt ringatták bölcsőm, itt születtem.
Itt borúljon rám a szemfödél, itt
Domborodjék a sir is fölöttem.


(Pest, 1844. július.)


----------



## aechmes (2010 Szeptember 9)

*Petőfi Sándor
*

*HAZÁMBAN *

Arany kalásszal ékes rónaság,
Melynek fölötte lenge délibáb
Enyelgve űz tündér játékokat,
Ismersz-e még? oh ismerd meg fiad!

Rég volt, igaz, midőn e jegenyék
Árnyékain utószor pihenék,
Fejem fölött mig őszi légen át
Vándor darúid V betűje szállt;


Midőn az ősi háznak küszöbén
A búcsu tördelt hangját rebegém;
S a jó anyának áldó végszavát
A szellők már régen széthordozák.


Azóta hosszu évsor született,
És hosszu évsor veszte életet,
S a változó szerencse szekerén
A nagyvilágot összejártam én.


A nagyvilág az életiskola:
Verítékemből ott sok elfolya,
Mert oly göröngyös, oly kemény az ut, 
Az ember annyi sivatagra jut.


Ezt én tudom � mikép nem tudja más �
Kit ürömével a tapasztalás
Sötét pohárból annyiszor kinált,
Hogy ittam volna inkább a halált!


De most a bút, a hosszu kínokat,
Melyektől szívem oly gyakran dagadt,
És minden szenvedés emlékzetét
Egy szent öröm könyűje mossa szét;


Mert ahol enyhe bölcsőm lágy ölén
Az anyatejnek mézét izlelém:
Vidám napod mosolyg ismét reám,
Hű gyermekedre, édes szép hazám!


(Dunavecse, 1842. augusztus�szeptember.)


----------



## Apexosz (2010 Szeptember 9)

Ez jó!


----------



## kovtom (2010 Szeptember 9)

Sziasztok!


----------



## szabogabriella (2010 Szeptember 9)

Jó estét mindenkinek!


----------



## szabogabriella (2010 Szeptember 9)

[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif]*Wass Albert: Üzenet haza* [/FONT]​ [FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif]Üzenem az otthoni hegyeknek:
a csillagok járása változó.
És törvényei vannak a szeleknek,
esőnek, hónak, fellegeknek
és nincsen ború, örökkévaló.
A víz szalad, a kő marad,
a kő marad.[/FONT]​


----------



## szabogabriella (2010 Szeptember 9)

Szép Ernő: Imádság (részlet) 
Ki ülsz az égben a vihar felett, 
Én Istenem, hallgass meg engemet. 
Hozzád megy szívem, ajkam csak dadog, 
Hazámért reszketek, magyar vagyok. 
A népekkel, ha haragod vagyon, 
A magyarra ne haragudj nagyon. 
Ne haragudj rá, bűnét ne keresd, 
Bocsáss meg néki, sajnáld és szeresd.


----------



## hajnalka03 (2010 Szeptember 9)

sziasztok


----------



## hajnalka03 (2010 Szeptember 9)

a


----------



## kigyó23 (2010 Szeptember 9)

*Mi lesz a páncélos lovagból, ha átmegy rajta az úthenger? 
- Lemezlovas.*


----------



## hajnalka03 (2010 Szeptember 9)

b


----------



## hajnalka03 (2010 Szeptember 9)

c


----------



## hajnalka03 (2010 Szeptember 9)

k


----------



## hajnalka03 (2010 Szeptember 9)

ö


----------



## hajnalka03 (2010 Szeptember 9)

sz


----------



## hajnalka03 (2010 Szeptember 9)

i


----------



## hajnalka03 (2010 Szeptember 9)

n


----------



## hajnalka03 (2010 Szeptember 9)

a


----------



## szabogabriella (2010 Szeptember 9)

Aludni tértem.  Jó éjszakát nektek!


----------



## hajnalka03 (2010 Szeptember 9)

gy


----------



## hajnalka03 (2010 Szeptember 9)

o


----------



## hajnalka03 (2010 Szeptember 9)

n


----------



## hajnalka03 (2010 Szeptember 9)




----------



## hajnalka03 (2010 Szeptember 9)




----------



## hajnalka03 (2010 Szeptember 9)




----------



## hajnalka03 (2010 Szeptember 9)




----------



## hajnalka03 (2010 Szeptember 9)




----------



## hajnalka03 (2010 Szeptember 9)




----------



## hajnalka03 (2010 Szeptember 9)

köszi


----------



## berczy77 (2010 Szeptember 9)

üdv 20x


----------



## berczy77 (2010 Szeptember 9)

19


----------



## berczy77 (2010 Szeptember 9)

18 de télleg


----------



## berczy77 (2010 Szeptember 9)

17 ilyen baromságot


----------



## berczy77 (2010 Szeptember 9)

16


----------



## berczy77 (2010 Szeptember 9)

15


----------



## berczy77 (2010 Szeptember 9)

14


----------



## berczy77 (2010 Szeptember 9)

13


----------



## berczy77 (2010 Szeptember 9)

12


----------



## berczy77 (2010 Szeptember 9)

11


----------



## berczy77 (2010 Szeptember 9)

10


----------



## berczy77 (2010 Szeptember 9)

9


----------



## berczy77 (2010 Szeptember 9)

8


----------



## berczy77 (2010 Szeptember 9)

7


----------



## berczy77 (2010 Szeptember 9)

6


----------



## berczy77 (2010 Szeptember 9)

5


----------



## berczy77 (2010 Szeptember 9)

4


----------



## berczy77 (2010 Szeptember 9)

3


----------



## berczy77 (2010 Szeptember 9)

2


----------



## berczy77 (2010 Szeptember 9)

1


----------



## berczy77 (2010 Szeptember 9)

0


----------



## schellerm (2010 Szeptember 9)

20


----------



## schellerm (2010 Szeptember 9)

19


----------



## schellerm (2010 Szeptember 9)

17


----------



## schellerm (2010 Szeptember 9)

16


----------



## schellerm (2010 Szeptember 9)

15


----------



## schellerm (2010 Szeptember 9)

14


----------



## schellerm (2010 Szeptember 9)

13


----------



## schellerm (2010 Szeptember 9)

12


----------



## schellerm (2010 Szeptember 9)

11


----------



## schellerm (2010 Szeptember 9)

10


----------



## schellerm (2010 Szeptember 9)

9


----------



## schellerm (2010 Szeptember 9)

8


----------



## schellerm (2010 Szeptember 9)

7


----------



## schellerm (2010 Szeptember 9)

6


----------



## schellerm (2010 Szeptember 9)

5


----------



## schellerm (2010 Szeptember 9)

4


----------



## schellerm (2010 Szeptember 9)

3


----------



## schellerm (2010 Szeptember 9)

2


----------



## schellerm (2010 Szeptember 9)

1


----------



## schellerm (2010 Szeptember 9)




----------



## schellerm (2010 Szeptember 9)

)


----------



## Bandi1973p (2010 Szeptember 9)

Köszi 1x


----------



## Bandi1973p (2010 Szeptember 9)

Köszi 2x


----------



## Bandi1973p (2010 Szeptember 9)

Köszi 3x


----------



## Bandi1973p (2010 Szeptember 9)

Köszi 4x


----------



## Bandi1973p (2010 Szeptember 9)

Köszi 5x


----------



## Bandi1973p (2010 Szeptember 9)

Köszi 6x


----------



## Bandi1973p (2010 Szeptember 9)

Köszi 7x


----------



## Bandi1973p (2010 Szeptember 9)

Köszi 8x


----------



## Bandi1973p (2010 Szeptember 9)

Köszi 9x


----------



## Bandi1973p (2010 Szeptember 9)

Köszi 10x


----------



## Bandi1973p (2010 Szeptember 9)

Köszi 11x


----------



## Bandi1973p (2010 Szeptember 9)

Köszi 12x


----------



## Bandi1973p (2010 Szeptember 9)

Köszi 13x


----------



## Bandi1973p (2010 Szeptember 9)

Köszi 14x


----------



## Bandi1973p (2010 Szeptember 9)

Köszi 15x


----------



## Bandi1973p (2010 Szeptember 9)

Köszi 16x


----------



## Bandi1973p (2010 Szeptember 9)

Köszi 17x


----------



## Timo1 (2010 Szeptember 9)

Köszi, hogy vagytok!


----------



## Bandi1973p (2010 Szeptember 9)

Köszi 18x


----------



## Bandi1973p (2010 Szeptember 9)

Köszi 19x


----------



## Timo1 (2010 Szeptember 9)

Kell egy hely ahol mindenre rálel az ember!


----------



## Bandi1973p (2010 Szeptember 9)

Köszi 20x


----------



## Timo1 (2010 Szeptember 9)

Kell egy hely ahol megpihen,


----------



## Timo1 (2010 Szeptember 9)

Kell egy hely ahol szeretik,


----------



## Timo1 (2010 Szeptember 9)

Kell egy hely ahol minden elsírható,


----------



## Timo1 (2010 Szeptember 9)

Kell egy hely ahol a szív s lélek megpihen


----------



## Timo1 (2010 Szeptember 9)

Kell még hozzászólnom vajon?


----------



## Timo1 (2010 Szeptember 9)

Hány X?


----------



## Timo1 (2010 Szeptember 9)

És hová lettek az eddigiek?


----------



## Timo1 (2010 Szeptember 9)

És hol voltam ÉN?


----------



## Timo1 (2010 Szeptember 9)

No még 8


----------



## Timo1 (2010 Szeptember 9)

7


----------



## Timo1 (2010 Szeptember 9)

Avatar?


----------



## Timo1 (2010 Szeptember 9)

Virágok?


----------



## Timo1 (2010 Szeptember 9)

az alfa és az omega a görög ábc első és utolsó betűi. No és az A és a Zs?


----------



## fater54 (2010 Szeptember 9)

oké


----------



## Wigyori01 (2010 Szeptember 9)

Helló!
1.


----------



## Wigyori01 (2010 Szeptember 9)

2.


----------



## Timo1 (2010 Szeptember 9)

Kisboldogasszony ünnepe: szeptember 8.


----------



## Wigyori01 (2010 Szeptember 9)

3


----------



## fater54 (2010 Szeptember 9)

kiss


Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg





Melitta írta:


> 7, sziasztokkiss


----------



## Wigyori01 (2010 Szeptember 9)

4


----------



## Timo1 (2010 Szeptember 9)

Szia Wigyori01!


----------



## Wigyori01 (2010 Szeptember 9)

5


----------



## Timo1 (2010 Szeptember 9)

Csak így tovább! Hajts rá én most már leköszönök!


----------



## fater54 (2010 Szeptember 9)

jó


----------



## fater54 (2010 Szeptember 9)

wigyori01 írta:


> 3


2


----------



## fater54 (2010 Szeptember 9)

Melitta írta:


> 1, jelen


----------



## fater54 (2010 Szeptember 9)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


----------



## fater54 (2010 Szeptember 9)

kiss


Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


----------



## fater54 (2010 Szeptember 9)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


----------



## fater54 (2010 Szeptember 9)

fater54 írta:


>


----------



## fater54 (2010 Szeptember 9)

:33:


fater54 írta:


> kiss


----------



## fater54 (2010 Szeptember 9)

:4:


fater54 írta:


> kiss


----------



## Timo1 (2010 Szeptember 9)

Miért nem enged már?


----------



## fater54 (2010 Szeptember 9)

:d


fater54 írta:


> :33:


----------



## fater54 (2010 Szeptember 9)

:d


fater54 írta:


> :d


----------



## fater54 (2010 Szeptember 9)

:4:


fater54 írta:


> :d


----------



## fater54 (2010 Szeptember 9)

:656:


fater54 írta:


> :4:


----------



## fater54 (2010 Szeptember 9)

fater54 írta:


> :d


----------



## fater54 (2010 Szeptember 9)

fater54 írta:


>


----------



## Timo1 (2010 Szeptember 9)




----------



## tartomo (2010 Szeptember 9)

Sziasztok!

Örülök, hogy sikerült felregisztrálnom, volt némi probláma az e-mail címemmel, de megoldódott!


----------



## tartomo (2010 Szeptember 9)

nagyon jó az oldal


----------



## tartomo (2010 Szeptember 9)

:d


----------



## tartomo (2010 Szeptember 9)

:d:d


----------



## tartomo (2010 Szeptember 9)

:d


----------



## ouaga (2010 Szeptember 10)

1


----------



## ouaga (2010 Szeptember 10)

2


----------



## ouaga (2010 Szeptember 10)

3


----------



## ouaga (2010 Szeptember 10)

4


----------



## ouaga (2010 Szeptember 10)

5


----------



## ouaga (2010 Szeptember 10)

6


----------



## ouaga (2010 Szeptember 10)

7


----------



## ouaga (2010 Szeptember 10)

8


----------



## ouaga (2010 Szeptember 10)

9


----------



## ouaga (2010 Szeptember 10)

10


----------



## ouaga (2010 Szeptember 10)

11


----------



## ouaga (2010 Szeptember 10)

12


----------



## ouaga (2010 Szeptember 10)

13


----------



## ouaga (2010 Szeptember 10)

14


----------



## ouaga (2010 Szeptember 10)

15


----------



## ouaga (2010 Szeptember 10)

16


----------



## ouaga (2010 Szeptember 10)

17


----------



## ouaga (2010 Szeptember 10)

18


----------



## ouaga (2010 Szeptember 10)

19


----------



## ouaga (2010 Szeptember 10)

20


----------



## annifej (2010 Szeptember 10)

Melitta írta:


> 1, jelen



még most is csak jelen


----------



## annifej (2010 Szeptember 10)

szeretnék már végre tag lenn


----------



## annifej (2010 Szeptember 10)

nem adom fel


----------



## annifej (2010 Szeptember 10)

folyamatosan próbálkozom


----------



## mmeli (2010 Szeptember 10)

Köszi Melitta!


----------



## mmeli (2010 Szeptember 10)

Nos nagyon eredeti leszek és számolni fogok én is.
1.


----------



## mmeli (2010 Szeptember 10)

2.


----------



## mmeli (2010 Szeptember 10)

3.


----------



## mmeli (2010 Szeptember 10)

4.


----------



## mmeli (2010 Szeptember 10)

5.


----------



## mmeli (2010 Szeptember 10)

6.


----------



## mmeli (2010 Szeptember 10)

7.


----------



## mmeli (2010 Szeptember 10)

8.


----------



## mmeli (2010 Szeptember 10)

9.
Oh, már fele megvan, hurrá.


----------



## mmeli (2010 Szeptember 10)

10.


----------



## mmeli (2010 Szeptember 10)

11.


----------



## mmeli (2010 Szeptember 10)

12.


----------



## mmeli (2010 Szeptember 10)

13.


----------



## mmeli (2010 Szeptember 10)

14.


----------



## Dev Null (2010 Szeptember 10)

*Mennyi kell még?*

Mikor lesz meg a 20? Számolnom kellett volna... Azt hittem valahol majd látom, hogy mennyi van, de eddig nem sikerült meglelni. Amúgy megvan valahol, hogy hány hozzászólásom volt eddig? És az újakban miért nem látom a sajátjaimat?


----------



## Dev Null (2010 Szeptember 10)

*x+1*

x+1


----------



## Dev Null (2010 Szeptember 10)

*x+2*

x+2


----------



## mmeli (2010 Szeptember 10)

15.


----------



## mmeli (2010 Szeptember 10)

16.


----------



## Dev Null (2010 Szeptember 10)

érdekes, azért van olyan, ami az újak közt is megjelenik...


----------



## Dev Null (2010 Szeptember 10)

Üzenet : 9 na ne már!!! 10 legalább


----------



## mmeli (2010 Szeptember 10)

17.
Dev Mull-nak
bal oldalt a neved alatti 2. sorban számlál


----------



## Dev Null (2010 Szeptember 10)

*11*

11


----------



## mmeli (2010 Szeptember 10)

18.


----------



## mmeli (2010 Szeptember 10)

19.
Igen -igen !!!!


----------



## Dev Null (2010 Szeptember 10)

mmeli írta:


> 17.
> Dev Mull-nak
> bal oldalt a neved alatti 2. sorban számlál



Köszi, amikor leírtam, meg is találtam. Sokszor alkalmazom, hogy kimondom, mi nincs, és addigra megvan!!


----------



## Dev Null (2010 Szeptember 10)

*13*

13


----------



## mmeli (2010 Szeptember 10)

Most látom félreírtam a nevedet bocsi


----------



## Dev Null (2010 Szeptember 10)

14


----------



## piros55 (2010 Szeptember 10)

*Hali !*


----------



## Dev Null (2010 Szeptember 10)

*Sebaj*



mmeli írta:


> Most látom félreírtam a nevedet bocsi



Sebaj, 16!


----------



## Dev Null (2010 Szeptember 10)

Sebaj, 16!


----------



## Horroristic (2010 Szeptember 10)

csocsi :lol:


----------



## babar72 (2010 Szeptember 10)

akkor is megkell várni a 48 órát ha 20 hozzászolás összejön???


----------



## babar72 (2010 Szeptember 10)

mert én beszélni az nagyon tudok csak válasszoljon valaki


----------



## lantala (2010 Szeptember 10)

20


----------



## lantala (2010 Szeptember 10)

19


----------



## lantala (2010 Szeptember 10)

18


----------



## lantala (2010 Szeptember 10)

17


----------



## lantala (2010 Szeptember 10)

16


----------



## lantala (2010 Szeptember 10)

:d


----------



## vindián (2010 Szeptember 10)

1


----------



## vindián (2010 Szeptember 10)

békéscsabán esik az esö


----------



## erika0101 (2010 Szeptember 10)

Köszönöm a választ!


----------



## nyomulo (2010 Szeptember 10)

*Üdvözlök mindenkit itt a fórumon.*



Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


Sziasztok dumáljunk csak nem tudom miről?


----------



## nyomulo (2010 Szeptember 10)

Itt is szakad Cegléd


----------



## nyomulo (2010 Szeptember 10)

Pedig voltak terveim mára.


----------



## nyomulo (2010 Szeptember 10)

Na mindegy majd holnap.


----------



## nyomulo (2010 Szeptember 10)

A jó kis fünyírás várhat még.


----------



## nyomulo (2010 Szeptember 10)

Mindjárt kaja, már alig várom.


----------



## nyomulo (2010 Szeptember 10)

Remélem valami jó lesz.


----------



## nyomulo (2010 Szeptember 10)

Fura de örülök ,hogy megyek dolgozni.


----------



## nyomulo (2010 Szeptember 10)

Hétfőn, kicsit sok vólt a betegszabadság.


----------



## nyomulo (2010 Szeptember 10)

Csak az a lényeg hogy bírjam.


----------



## nyomulo (2010 Szeptember 10)

A doki szerint menni fog.


----------



## nyomulo (2010 Szeptember 10)

Na meg vólt az ebéd.


----------



## nyomulo (2010 Szeptember 10)

Nem vólt egy nagy szám de azért finomra sikerült.


----------



## nyomulo (2010 Szeptember 10)

Mennem kell.


----------



## nyomulo (2010 Szeptember 10)

Pedig semmi kedvem.


----------



## nyomulo (2010 Szeptember 10)

Vár a jó kis eső.


----------



## nyomulo (2010 Szeptember 10)

Biciglin remek:


----------



## nyomulo (2010 Szeptember 10)

Megkell durnom a szekrényt.


----------



## nyomulo (2010 Szeptember 10)

Esőköpeny meg ijesmi.


----------



## nyomulo (2010 Szeptember 10)

Hiába várok nem áll el.


----------



## nyomulo (2010 Szeptember 10)

Na pá mindenkinek.


----------



## vindián (2010 Szeptember 10)

szépidőt


----------



## vindián (2010 Szeptember 10)

csak a sorja kőzőtt


----------



## vindián (2010 Szeptember 10)

a felhők főlőt süt a nap


----------



## vindián (2010 Szeptember 10)

csak egy mosoj


----------



## vindián (2010 Szeptember 10)

és szép minden


----------



## Lui-B (2010 Szeptember 10)

*Akármi*

1.


----------



## vindián (2010 Szeptember 10)

és mindenki


----------



## vindián (2010 Szeptember 10)

11


----------



## Lui-B (2010 Szeptember 10)

*Akármi*

2


----------



## vindián (2010 Szeptember 10)

üdv a sorban


----------



## Lui-B (2010 Szeptember 10)

*Akármi*

3


----------



## vindián (2010 Szeptember 10)

12


----------



## Lui-B (2010 Szeptember 10)

*Akármi*

4


----------



## vindián (2010 Szeptember 10)

14


----------



## Lui-B (2010 Szeptember 10)

*Akármi*

5


----------



## vindián (2010 Szeptember 10)

15


----------



## Lui-B (2010 Szeptember 10)

*Akármi*

6


----------



## Lui-B (2010 Szeptember 10)

*Akármi*

7


----------



## vindián (2010 Szeptember 10)

16


----------



## Lui-B (2010 Szeptember 10)

8


----------



## vindián (2010 Szeptember 10)

17


----------



## Lui-B (2010 Szeptember 10)

9


----------



## vindián (2010 Szeptember 10)

18


----------



## Lui-B (2010 Szeptember 10)

10


----------



## vindián (2010 Szeptember 10)

19


----------



## Lui-B (2010 Szeptember 10)

11


----------



## vindián (2010 Szeptember 10)

20


----------



## Lui-B (2010 Szeptember 10)

12


----------



## vindián (2010 Szeptember 10)

üdv mindenkinek


----------



## Lui-B (2010 Szeptember 10)

13


----------



## Lui-B (2010 Szeptember 10)

14


----------



## Lui-B (2010 Szeptember 10)

15


----------



## Lui-B (2010 Szeptember 10)

17


----------



## Lui-B (2010 Szeptember 10)

18


----------



## Lui-B (2010 Szeptember 10)

19


----------



## Lui-B (2010 Szeptember 10)

20


----------



## Lui-B (2010 Szeptember 10)

gfrsghfsdhbdf


----------



## Lui-B (2010 Szeptember 10)

dfgfdgfdgfsdg


----------



## stigi99 (2010 Szeptember 10)

16


----------



## stigi99 (2010 Szeptember 10)

17


----------



## stigi99 (2010 Szeptember 10)

18


----------



## stigi99 (2010 Szeptember 10)

19


----------



## stigi99 (2010 Szeptember 10)

20


----------



## stigi99 (2010 Szeptember 10)

+1


----------



## kingu25 (2010 Szeptember 10)

Sziasztok!

Megkezdem én is a gyüjtögetést...


----------



## kingu25 (2010 Szeptember 10)

Amugy tetszik a fórum...


----------



## kingu25 (2010 Szeptember 10)

Még van eléggé sok a 20ig....


----------



## kingu25 (2010 Szeptember 10)

számolok... ugy könnyebb lesz... 

1


----------



## kingu25 (2010 Szeptember 10)

2


----------



## kingu25 (2010 Szeptember 10)

3, már kinéztem pár könyvet, ami tetszene


----------



## gravirgabi (2010 Szeptember 10)

.


----------



## gravirgabi (2010 Szeptember 10)

..


----------



## gravirgabi (2010 Szeptember 10)

...


----------



## gravirgabi (2010 Szeptember 10)

....


----------



## gravirgabi (2010 Szeptember 10)

.....


----------



## gravirgabi (2010 Szeptember 10)

.....,


----------



## gravirgabi (2010 Szeptember 10)

.....,,


----------



## gravirgabi (2010 Szeptember 10)

.....,,,


----------



## gravirgabi (2010 Szeptember 10)

.....,,,,


----------



## gravirgabi (2010 Szeptember 10)

.....,,,,,


----------



## gravirgabi (2010 Szeptember 10)

.....,,,,,-


----------



## gravirgabi (2010 Szeptember 10)

.....,,,,,--


----------



## gravirgabi (2010 Szeptember 10)

.....,,,,,---


----------



## gravirgabi (2010 Szeptember 10)

.....,,,,,----


----------



## gravirgabi (2010 Szeptember 10)

.....,,,,,-----


----------



## gravirgabi (2010 Szeptember 10)

.....,,,,,-----?


----------



## gravirgabi (2010 Szeptember 10)

.....,,,,,-----??


----------



## gravirgabi (2010 Szeptember 10)

.....,,,,,-----???


----------



## gravirgabi (2010 Szeptember 10)

.....,,,,,-----????


----------



## gravirgabi (2010 Szeptember 10)

.....,,,,,-----?????


----------



## gravirgabi (2010 Szeptember 10)

Kész még csak el sem rontottam és még pluszban is vagyok. Azért a jövőben majd értelmesebb hozzászólásokat fogok irni ! Amugy köszönöm a sok feltöltönek a fáradozását, remek dolgokat találtam itt !


----------



## pakailaura (2010 Szeptember 10)

igen


----------



## pakailaura (2010 Szeptember 10)

?


----------



## pakailaura (2010 Szeptember 10)

Igen


----------



## pakailaura (2010 Szeptember 10)

Mit?


----------



## pakailaura (2010 Szeptember 10)

mi?


----------



## pakailaura (2010 Szeptember 10)

16.5


----------



## pakailaura (2010 Szeptember 10)

Nekem is


----------



## pakailaura (2010 Szeptember 10)

De


----------



## pakailaura (2010 Szeptember 10)

Én mindenre reagálok


----------



## pakailaura (2010 Szeptember 10)

Én is szeretem


----------



## pakailaura (2010 Szeptember 10)

Hali


----------



## pakailaura (2010 Szeptember 10)

Én is itt vagyok!!!


----------



## pakailaura (2010 Szeptember 10)

1


----------



## pakailaura (2010 Szeptember 10)

2


----------



## pakailaura (2010 Szeptember 10)

..............


----------



## bubigabi (2010 Szeptember 10)

sziasztok!


----------



## bubigabi (2010 Szeptember 10)

ez egy jó kis oldal


----------



## bubigabi (2010 Szeptember 10)

majd még írok később


----------



## bubigabi (2010 Szeptember 10)

már itt is vagyok


----------



## bubigabi (2010 Szeptember 10)

hamarabb, mint gondoltam


----------



## Scooter74 (2010 Szeptember 10)

sziasztok!!!


----------



## Scooter74 (2010 Szeptember 10)

ja és én is jelen!


----------



## Scooter74 (2010 Szeptember 10)

meg hát nekem is jól jönne az a 20 hozzászólás!


----------



## éva19 (2010 Szeptember 10)

hali mindenkinek


----------



## bubigabi (2010 Szeptember 10)

nehezebb, mint gondoltam


----------



## bubigabi (2010 Szeptember 10)

hmmm


----------



## éva19 (2010 Szeptember 10)

jelen vagyok


----------



## éva19 (2010 Szeptember 10)

:d


----------



## éva19 (2010 Szeptember 10)




----------



## bubigabi (2010 Szeptember 10)

még 13


----------



## éva19 (2010 Szeptember 10)

már csak 16


----------



## éva19 (2010 Szeptember 10)

hajrá mindenkinek


----------



## bubigabi (2010 Szeptember 10)

később benézek


----------



## éva19 (2010 Szeptember 10)

:444:


----------



## éva19 (2010 Szeptember 10)




----------



## éva19 (2010 Szeptember 10)

nem sokan vagyunk


----------



## éva19 (2010 Szeptember 10)

itt


----------



## éva19 (2010 Szeptember 10)

jelenleg


----------



## vivever (2010 Szeptember 10)

hello


----------



## éva19 (2010 Szeptember 10)




----------



## éva19 (2010 Szeptember 10)

csak én gyűjtöm


----------



## vivever (2010 Szeptember 10)

én már nagyon szeretném összegüjteni a 20atD


----------



## éva19 (2010 Szeptember 10)

a hozzászólásokat?


----------



## vivever (2010 Szeptember 10)

már mint gyüjteni


----------



## vivever (2010 Szeptember 10)

uncsi


----------



## éva19 (2010 Szeptember 10)

szia Vivever


----------



## vivever (2010 Szeptember 10)

én?


----------



## éva19 (2010 Szeptember 10)

nálatok is esik?


----------



## éva19 (2010 Szeptember 10)

igen Te


----------



## vivever (2010 Szeptember 10)

akkor igen én

és igen a hozzászólásokat


----------



## vivever (2010 Szeptember 10)

igen
ugye milyen uncsi?!


----------



## éva19 (2010 Szeptember 10)

itt egész nap zuhog


----------



## éva19 (2010 Szeptember 10)

már nem kell sok...hozzászólás


----------



## éva19 (2010 Szeptember 10)

már csak 1


----------



## vivever (2010 Szeptember 10)

te is a hozzászólásokat akarod összegyüjteni?


----------



## éva19 (2010 Szeptember 10)

de minek ez?


----------



## vivever (2010 Szeptember 10)

én nem is tudom hány kell...nem is értem ezt az egész oldalt
olyan bonyolult


----------



## éva19 (2010 Szeptember 10)

további jó gyűjtögetést, hali


----------



## vivever (2010 Szeptember 10)

de már látom hány kell
de mit minek???


----------



## vivever (2010 Szeptember 10)

ja okés
szia


----------



## vivever (2010 Szeptember 10)

uncsi


----------



## vivever (2010 Szeptember 10)

egyedül....


----------



## vivever (2010 Szeptember 10)

.....


----------



## vivever (2010 Szeptember 10)




----------



## vivever (2010 Szeptember 10)

de legalább....


----------



## vivever (2010 Szeptember 10)

legalább könnyü


----------



## vivever (2010 Szeptember 10)

így gyüjtögetniDDD


----------



## vivever (2010 Szeptember 10)

:d


----------



## vivever (2010 Szeptember 10)

jajj.....


----------



## vivever (2010 Szeptember 10)

kész vagyok végre


----------



## Zolti_ (2010 Szeptember 10)

*elso*

20 hozzaszolast osszedni,


----------



## Zolti_ (2010 Szeptember 10)

*2*

masodik


----------



## Lacika2000 (2010 Szeptember 10)

Melitta írta:


> 7, sziasztokkiss



Laci vagyok Debrecenből. SziaMelitta! It du. 3.30 van. Nálatok mennyi az idő?


----------



## Zolti_ (2010 Szeptember 10)

*3*

3


----------



## Zolti_ (2010 Szeptember 10)

*4*

4


----------



## Zolti_ (2010 Szeptember 10)

*5*

5


----------



## Zolti_ (2010 Szeptember 10)

*6*

6


----------



## Lacika2000 (2010 Szeptember 10)

Igazából még nem tudom, hogy működnek itt a dolgok...


----------



## Zolti_ (2010 Szeptember 10)

*7*

7


----------



## Lacika2000 (2010 Szeptember 10)

Miért kell 20 üzenet?


----------



## Zolti_ (2010 Szeptember 10)

*8*

8


----------



## Lacika2000 (2010 Szeptember 10)

Ez olyan furcsa!


----------



## Zolti_ (2010 Szeptember 10)

*9*

9


----------



## Zolti_ (2010 Szeptember 10)

*10*

10 felido


----------



## Zolti_ (2010 Szeptember 10)

*11*

11


----------



## Lacika2000 (2010 Szeptember 10)

Ezzel talán az elektronikusan automatával bejegyzőket akarjátok kiszűrni?


----------



## Zolti_ (2010 Szeptember 10)

*12*

12


----------



## Lacika2000 (2010 Szeptember 10)

Látom van, aki számokkal próbálkozik.


----------



## Zolti_ (2010 Szeptember 10)

*13*

13


----------



## Zolti_ (2010 Szeptember 10)

*14*

14


----------



## Lacika2000 (2010 Szeptember 10)

Vajon elolvassa a többiek üzenetét? (Zolti_) ?????


----------



## Zolti_ (2010 Szeptember 10)

*15*

15


----------



## Lacika2000 (2010 Szeptember 10)

Zolti itt vagy??


----------



## Zolti_ (2010 Szeptember 10)

*16*

16


----------



## Lacika2000 (2010 Szeptember 10)

Hallo......


----------



## Zolti_ (2010 Szeptember 10)

*17*

17


----------



## Lacika2000 (2010 Szeptember 10)

Egyelőre csak a számokat látom.


----------



## lantala (2010 Szeptember 10)

20


----------



## Zolti_ (2010 Szeptember 10)

*18*

18


----------



## Lacika2000 (2010 Szeptember 10)

De fej-fej mellett haladunk.


----------



## Lacika2000 (2010 Szeptember 10)

Csak Zolti Te gyorsabban...


----------



## Lacika2000 (2010 Szeptember 10)

Hol laksz?


----------



## Zolti_ (2010 Szeptember 10)

*19*

19 egy híján húsz


----------



## Zolti_ (2010 Szeptember 10)

*20*

20


----------



## Lacika2000 (2010 Szeptember 10)

Én a cívis városban már 18 éve folyamatosan, előtte pedig mint látogató jártam itt sokat.


----------



## Zolti_ (2010 Szeptember 10)

*21*

21


----------



## lantala (2010 Szeptember 10)




----------



## Lacika2000 (2010 Szeptember 10)

Egyszerre végzünk, de még mindig szűkszavú vagy Zolti.


----------



## lantala (2010 Szeptember 10)




----------



## lantala (2010 Szeptember 10)

:d


----------



## lantala (2010 Szeptember 10)




----------



## Lacika2000 (2010 Szeptember 10)

Zolti_ írta:


> 21



Sikerült elérni a 20-at!


----------



## lantala (2010 Szeptember 10)

5


----------



## direwolf (2010 Szeptember 10)

Üdv!


----------



## direwolf (2010 Szeptember 10)

2


----------



## direwolf (2010 Szeptember 10)

3


----------



## szaszg (2010 Szeptember 10)

1


----------



## szaszg (2010 Szeptember 10)

3


----------



## szaszg (2010 Szeptember 10)

2


----------



## lantala (2010 Szeptember 10)




----------



## direwolf (2010 Szeptember 10)

4


----------



## lantala (2010 Szeptember 10)

:d


----------



## direwolf (2010 Szeptember 10)

5


----------



## lantala (2010 Szeptember 10)

8


----------



## direwolf (2010 Szeptember 10)

6


----------



## direwolf (2010 Szeptember 10)

7


----------



## direwolf (2010 Szeptember 10)

8


----------



## direwolf (2010 Szeptember 10)

9


----------



## lantala (2010 Szeptember 10)

9


----------



## direwolf (2010 Szeptember 10)

10


----------



## lantala (2010 Szeptember 10)

10


----------



## direwolf (2010 Szeptember 10)

11


----------



## direwolf (2010 Szeptember 10)

12


----------



## direwolf (2010 Szeptember 10)

13


----------



## lantala (2010 Szeptember 10)

11


----------



## direwolf (2010 Szeptember 10)

14


----------



## direwolf (2010 Szeptember 10)

15


----------



## direwolf (2010 Szeptember 10)

16


----------



## lantala (2010 Szeptember 10)

12


----------



## direwolf (2010 Szeptember 10)

17


----------



## direwolf (2010 Szeptember 10)

18


----------



## direwolf (2010 Szeptember 10)

19


----------



## direwolf (2010 Szeptember 10)

azta!


----------



## lantala (2010 Szeptember 10)




----------



## lantala (2010 Szeptember 10)

14


----------



## lantala (2010 Szeptember 10)

15


----------



## lantala (2010 Szeptember 10)

16


----------



## lantala (2010 Szeptember 10)




----------



## lantala (2010 Szeptember 10)




----------



## lantala (2010 Szeptember 10)

19


----------



## lantala (2010 Szeptember 10)

20


----------



## sandormatyas (2010 Szeptember 10)

Ha csak ennyi kell, akkor írom is az üzeneteket. Ez lesz az első.


----------



## sandormatyas (2010 Szeptember 10)

Ha csak ennyi kell, akkor írom is az üzeneteket. Ez lesz az második.


----------



## sandormatyas (2010 Szeptember 10)

Kicsit cifrázom: 3.


----------



## sandormatyas (2010 Szeptember 10)

Túl gyors voltam, nem vártam ki a 20 másodpercet. De majd most.


----------



## sandormatyas (2010 Szeptember 10)

Pedig csak egy e-bookot szerettm volna letölteni.


----------



## sandormatyas (2010 Szeptember 10)

Azt pedig valahogy megpróbálom elérni, hogy ezek értelemes hozzászólásnak tűnjenek.


----------



## lantala (2010 Szeptember 10)

aha


----------



## sandormatyas (2010 Szeptember 10)

48 órát pedig kibírok, mert évek óta próbálom megszerezni.


----------



## sandormatyas (2010 Szeptember 10)

Néda! már hét üzenetem van.


----------



## sandormatyas (2010 Szeptember 10)

Tévedtem, nyolc.


----------



## sandormatyas (2010 Szeptember 10)

Most utolérem magam:10.


----------



## sandormatyas (2010 Szeptember 10)

Képet azért nem illesztek be.


----------



## sandormatyas (2010 Szeptember 10)

Hiába kérleltek, nem. És linket se.


----------



## sandormatyas (2010 Szeptember 10)

Húha, azt még nem is írtam, hogy: Jelen!


----------



## sandormatyas (2010 Szeptember 10)

13-ra nem volt túl szerencsés, ezért még egyszer: Jelen!


----------



## aramysz (2010 Szeptember 10)

helo


----------



## aramysz (2010 Szeptember 10)

gyorsan össze kéne szednem 20 hozzászolást mert megpusztulok ha nem szedhetem le végre a zenéket...


----------



## aramysz (2010 Szeptember 10)

vagy inkább várok két napot.. azt még csak kibirom..


----------



## sandormatyas (2010 Szeptember 10)

Kicsit lefáradtam, de már nincs messze a cél.


----------



## sandormatyas (2010 Szeptember 10)

A maradék már gyorsan összejön.


----------



## sandormatyas (2010 Szeptember 10)

Egy sör befér addig még.


----------



## sandormatyas (2010 Szeptember 10)

Vagy kettő.


----------



## pumukli9 (2010 Szeptember 10)

*Köszönöm*

Köszönöm ezeket, a fotókat. kiss


----------



## sandormatyas (2010 Szeptember 10)

Már csak annyit szeretnék mondani, hogy:


----------



## tartomo (2010 Szeptember 10)

én is pont így vagyok!


----------



## tartomo (2010 Szeptember 10)

azt olvastam....


----------



## tartomo (2010 Szeptember 10)

,hogy ....


----------



## pumukli9 (2010 Szeptember 10)

Sziasztok!
HÉTVÉGÉN IROK HÁZI CIPŐT!


----------



## tartomo (2010 Szeptember 10)

lehet .....


----------



## tartomo (2010 Szeptember 10)

csak számokat....


----------



## tartomo (2010 Szeptember 10)

írni, így elkezdem a visszaszámolást 10-től 

tehát

10


----------



## tartomo (2010 Szeptember 10)

9


----------



## tartomo (2010 Szeptember 10)

8


----------



## tartomo (2010 Szeptember 10)

7


----------



## sandormatyas (2010 Szeptember 10)

Huráááááááááááááááááááááá!


----------



## tartomo (2010 Szeptember 10)

6


----------



## tartomo (2010 Szeptember 10)

5


----------



## tartomo (2010 Szeptember 10)

4


----------



## tartomo (2010 Szeptember 10)

3


----------



## tartomo (2010 Szeptember 10)

2


----------



## tartomo (2010 Szeptember 10)

1 , na ha minden igaz megvan a 20 hsz!! :


----------



## gálickő (2010 Szeptember 10)

)


----------



## pumukli9 (2010 Szeptember 10)

Fonal nélkül élni sem tudnék!


----------



## tazsu69 (2010 Szeptember 10)

*Szia!*

Én is varrtam gobelint, de mostanság Xszemest készítek! Segíthetne valaki, hogy a kész képeket , hogy és hol lehetne értékesíteni?!


----------



## tazsu69 (2010 Szeptember 10)

*Sziasztok!*

Biztos szépek a képek! Igyekszem megnézni!


----------



## tazsu69 (2010 Szeptember 10)

*Sziasztok!*

Írigylem a kézügyességeteket!


----------



## tazsu69 (2010 Szeptember 10)

*Sziasztok!*

Nagyszerű!


----------



## pumukli9 (2010 Szeptember 10)

*Köszönöm*

kiss


Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


 
Köszi kiss


----------



## pumukli9 (2010 Szeptember 10)

*De jó hogy*




tartomo írta:


> 1 , na ha minden igaz megvan a 20 hsz!! :


 tartomo;
De jó hogy neked meg van a 20!


----------



## pumukli9 (2010 Szeptember 10)

tartomo 
1,2 hurrá


----------



## pumukli9 (2010 Szeptember 10)

óóóóóóó most a 13


----------



## pumukli9 (2010 Szeptember 10)

remélem 14


----------



## pumukli9 (2010 Szeptember 10)

15


----------



## pumukli9 (2010 Szeptember 10)

16


----------



## pumukli9 (2010 Szeptember 10)

17


----------



## pusitimi (2010 Szeptember 10)

tartomo írta:


> 1 , na ha minden igaz megvan a 20 hsz!! :


 

Hát ez gyorsan ment!


----------



## pusitimi (2010 Szeptember 10)

Én is szeretném így, de ez nem pofátlanság?


----------



## pusitimi (2010 Szeptember 10)

Inkább megyek játszom egy kicsit!


----------



## pumukli9 (2010 Szeptember 10)

18


----------



## pumukli9 (2010 Szeptember 10)

*kötés*



pusitimi írta:


> Én is szeretném így, de ez nem pofátlanság?


 
 Én írtam kötés fórumban is!


----------



## pumukli9 (2010 Szeptember 10)

*Hol játszol?*



pusitimi írta:


> Inkább megyek játszom egy kicsit!


 
Hol játszol?


----------



## domady (2010 Szeptember 10)

sziasztok


----------



## domady (2010 Szeptember 10)

hozzaszollas


----------



## tazsu69 (2010 Szeptember 10)

Igyekszem!


----------



## tazsu69 (2010 Szeptember 10)

Megvan a hozzászólás, mégsem enged tovább!


----------



## pumukli9 (2010 Szeptember 10)

*21 üveg lecsót*



Szilvia29 írta:


> Hétvégén szeretnék lecsót befőzni persze ez attól függ mennyiért akarják a piacon adni a paprikát meg a paradicsomot


 
A múlt hétén én is raktam el 21 üveg lecsót. A paradicsom a kertben termet, sajnos a paprikát vásároltam.


----------



## pilaka (2010 Szeptember 10)

*akarmi*

Lehet , hogy egy nullát lehagytak


----------



## pilaka (2010 Szeptember 10)

vagy kettőt ...minimum 2000 hozzászólás kell


----------



## pumukli9 (2010 Szeptember 10)

Még 2 nap hogy meg tudjam tekinteni a szép gyöngyöket.


----------



## Qxy (2010 Szeptember 10)

Még 19 üzenet!


----------



## Qxy (2010 Szeptember 10)

Még 18 üzenet!


----------



## Qxy (2010 Szeptember 10)

Még 17 üzenet!


----------



## Qxy (2010 Szeptember 10)

Még 16 üzenet!


----------



## Qxy (2010 Szeptember 10)

Még 15 üzenet!


----------



## Qxy (2010 Szeptember 10)

Még 14 üzenet!


----------



## pumukli9 (2010 Szeptember 10)

*Köszi*

Lehet hogy sikerűl?


----------



## Qxy (2010 Szeptember 10)

Még 13 üzenet!


----------



## Qxy (2010 Szeptember 10)

Még 12 üzenet!


----------



## Qxy (2010 Szeptember 10)

Még 11 üzenet!


----------



## Qxy (2010 Szeptember 10)

Még 10 üzenet!


----------



## Qxy (2010 Szeptember 10)

Még 9 üzenet!


----------



## Qxy (2010 Szeptember 10)

Még 8 üzenet!


----------



## Qxy (2010 Szeptember 10)

Még 7 üzenet!


----------



## Qxy (2010 Szeptember 10)

Még 6 üzenet!


----------



## Qxy (2010 Szeptember 10)

Még 5 üzenet!


----------



## Qxy (2010 Szeptember 10)

Még 4 üzenet!


----------



## Qxy (2010 Szeptember 10)

Még 3 üzenet!


----------



## Qxy (2010 Szeptember 10)

Még 2 üzenet!


----------



## Qxy (2010 Szeptember 10)

Még 1 üzenet!


----------



## Qxy (2010 Szeptember 10)

No, ezzel megvolnánk! 

Bár feleslegesnek tartottam, megtettem, amit megkövetelt a "gazda"!


----------



## Qxy (2010 Szeptember 10)

+1! Biztos, ami biztos!


----------



## tabandi (2010 Szeptember 10)

hát így talán könnyebb lesz


----------



## tabandi (2010 Szeptember 10)

már csak pár okosságot kell ideírni


----------



## tabandi (2010 Szeptember 10)

de respect azon adminnak aki ezt kitalálta


----------



## tabandi (2010 Szeptember 10)

random vicc:Szőke nő telefonál a tűzoltóságra:
- Halló, segítsenek kérem! Tűz ütött ki a lakásban.
- Értem. És hol van az a tűz?
- Hát, a konyhában, meg már az egyik szobában is!
- Úgy értem, hogy jutunk oda?
- Miért, az a nagy piros autójuk már nincs meg?


----------



## tabandi (2010 Szeptember 10)

Megállítja a rendőr a szőke nőt gyorshajtás miatt.
- Hölgyem, tudja, hogy a megengedettnél sokkal nagyobb sebességgel hajtott?
- Igen. Tudja, mindjárt kifogy a benzinem és sietek, hogy mielőbb odaérjek a következő benzinkúthoz.


----------



## tabandi (2010 Szeptember 10)

ez nagyon rossz:- Mi a különbség a focista és a gyalogos közt?
- ???
- A gyalogos a zöldnél, a focista a pirosnál megy.


----------



## tabandi (2010 Szeptember 10)

húú Hányszor ugrott eddig? - kérdezi az ejtőernyősök parancsnoka az újonctól.
- Jelentem, egyszer!
- Nem értem! A jelentkezési lapjára azt írták, hogy huszonötször.
- Ez csak részben igaz. Csak egyszer ugrottam, huszonnégyszer kilöktek.


----------



## tabandi (2010 Szeptember 10)

Szeretem az extrém sportokat, mert közben rengeteg új barátot ismerek meg: mentősöket, balesetiseket, gyógytornászokat és kedves embereket, akik kihívták a mentőket!!!


----------



## tabandi (2010 Szeptember 10)

- Doktor úr, segítsen rajtam! Azt hiszem megharapott egy vámpír. 
- Igya meg ezt a pohár vizet, kérem!
- Ez segít?
- Nem. Csak meg akarom nézni, hogy szivárog-e a nyaka.


----------



## Nephtis007 (2010 Szeptember 10)

:d


----------



## tabandi (2010 Szeptember 10)

Mi a neve a rossz minőségű kutyakajának?
- ???
- Pedigtré.


----------



## tabandi (2010 Szeptember 10)

Ki lehet a mosómedve eszményi társa?
- A teknősbéka.


----------



## tabandi (2010 Szeptember 10)

Karbantartó az intenzív osztályon: nagy levegő!! biztosítékcsere!!!


----------



## tabandi (2010 Szeptember 10)

Mi az, fehér, és megzavar evés közben?
- ???
- Lavina...


----------



## tabandi (2010 Szeptember 10)

Bárpultnál:
- Egy sört kérek!
- Alkoholmentes jó lesz?
- Játékpénz jó lesz?


----------



## tabandi (2010 Szeptember 10)

Egy fiatalember átadja a metrón a helyét egy idős néninek. Néni kérdezi:
- Fiatal ember, maga nem idevalósi ugye?
- Nem, de honnan tudja?
- Hát, mert egyből átadta a helyét!
- Néni kérem, maga idevalósi ugye?
- Igen, de honnan tudja?
- Hát, mert nem köszönte meg


----------



## tabandi (2010 Szeptember 10)

Megállítja a rendőr az autóst. 
- Meg kell önt büntetnem, mert ez egyirányú utca. 
- Rendben van, kifizetem a büntetést, aztán megfordulok. 
- Itt nem lehet megfordulni. 
- Akkor tolatok majd. 
- Tolatni sem szabad. 
- Akkor itt hagyom a kocsit. 
- Csakhogy itt tilos a parkolás. 
- Rendben van, akkor beszéljük meg, mennyit ad a kocsimért...


----------



## tabandi (2010 Szeptember 10)

Mi Bill Gates utolsó mondata?
- ???
- Nem akarok Windows-os lélegeztető gépre kerülni!


----------



## tabandi (2010 Szeptember 10)

Egy autóban utazik négy mérnök: egyik villamosmérnök, a másik gépész, a harmadik vegyész és a negyedik informatikus. Lerobban az úton a kocsi, tanakodnak, hogy mi lehet a probléma.
Azt mondja a villamosmérnök:
- Biztos a gyújtással van gond.
Mire a gépész: 
- Szerintem elszakadt az ékszíj.
A vegyész:
- Biztos vagyok benne, hogy a benzin fogyott ki.
Végül a programozó:
- Szerintem toljuk vissza oda, ahonnan jövünk, és induljunk el még egyszer


----------



## tabandi (2010 Szeptember 10)

Néhány évvel ezelőtt, a számítógépek kora előtt:

- Az alkalmazás a munkaviszonnyal volt összefüggésben.

- A program egy előadás menetét szabályozta.

- Az ablak az a valami volt, amit utáltál tisztítani.

- A billentyűzet a zongorához tartozott.

- A memória csak az évek múltával romlott el.

- Tömöríteni csak a faleveleket kellett.

- Bejelentkezni csak a lakhelyre kellett.

- Egy merev lemez csak a lakatosokat érdekelt.

- Az egérpadon kis szürke állatkák üldögéltek.

- Kivágni ollóval kellett.

- Beillesztéshez elengedhetetlen volt a ragasztó.

- A hálóval csak halászok meg pókok törődtek.

- Egy vírus csak ágyba döntött, a könyvtáradat és a lemezgyűjteményedet békén hagyta


----------



## tabandi (2010 Szeptember 10)

- Mi a katonai operációs renszer?
- CommanDos.


----------



## tabandi (2010 Szeptember 10)

- Mi 8 hobbit?
- ???
- Egy hobbájt


----------



## tabandi (2010 Szeptember 10)

Miért teszi az informatikus a húst a számítógép alá?
- ??? 
- Mert Windows alatt minden lefagy!


----------



## Scooter74 (2010 Szeptember 10)

én szeretnék 20 hozzászólást írni


----------



## Scooter74 (2010 Szeptember 10)

úgy hogy most egy párat írni fogok


----------



## Scooter74 (2010 Szeptember 10)

ez lesz a nyolcadik


----------



## Scooter74 (2010 Szeptember 10)

és így tovább..............


----------



## Scooter74 (2010 Szeptember 10)

vagy így.........


----------



## Scooter74 (2010 Szeptember 10)

de jó annak akinek megvan a 20


----------



## Scooter74 (2010 Szeptember 10)

jelentem itt vagyok


----------



## Scooter74 (2010 Szeptember 10)

és a 20 ig meg sem állok


----------



## Scooter74 (2010 Szeptember 10)

márt csak 7


----------



## Scooter74 (2010 Szeptember 10)

6-5


----------



## Scooter74 (2010 Szeptember 10)

Morbid vicc: 


mért szeretik a vakok a sós kiflit???


----------



## Scooter74 (2010 Szeptember 10)

mert minden nap új mese van rajt!!


----------



## Scooter74 (2010 Szeptember 10)

miért találták fel a fehér csokit?


----------



## Scooter74 (2010 Szeptember 10)

Hogy a néger kisfiú is összetudja magát kenni!


----------



## Scooter74 (2010 Szeptember 10)

és 20............


----------



## Scooter74 (2010 Szeptember 10)

Köszi Köszi!!!


----------



## tommy0125 (2010 Szeptember 10)

nr.1


----------



## tommy0125 (2010 Szeptember 10)

nr.2


----------



## tommy0125 (2010 Szeptember 10)

3


----------



## tommy0125 (2010 Szeptember 10)

4


----------



## tommy0125 (2010 Szeptember 10)

5


----------



## tommy0125 (2010 Szeptember 10)

6


----------



## tommy0125 (2010 Szeptember 10)

7


----------



## tommy0125 (2010 Szeptember 10)

8


----------



## tommy0125 (2010 Szeptember 10)

9


----------



## tommy0125 (2010 Szeptember 10)

10


----------



## tommy0125 (2010 Szeptember 10)

11


----------



## tommy0125 (2010 Szeptember 10)

12


----------



## tommy0125 (2010 Szeptember 10)

13


----------



## tommy0125 (2010 Szeptember 10)

14


----------



## tommy0125 (2010 Szeptember 10)

15


----------



## tommy0125 (2010 Szeptember 10)

16


----------



## tommy0125 (2010 Szeptember 10)

17


----------



## tommy0125 (2010 Szeptember 10)

18


----------



## tommy0125 (2010 Szeptember 10)

19


----------



## tommy0125 (2010 Szeptember 10)

20 20 20


----------



## tommy0125 (2010 Szeptember 10)

21?????????????????????


----------



## hlado (2010 Szeptember 10)

Sok jó recept van.


----------



## hlado (2010 Szeptember 10)

Vannak itt is jó receptek.


----------



## hlado (2010 Szeptember 10)

Én sosem szoktam inni, ez megold mindent.


----------



## hlado (2010 Szeptember 10)

Valakinek valami jó ötlet.
Halászlé.


----------



## hlado (2010 Szeptember 10)

Vannak érdekes receptek.


----------



## hlado (2010 Szeptember 10)

Nekem nem jött be Mc Donald.


----------



## hlado (2010 Szeptember 10)

Reggelre 2-3 kanál méz, kávéhoz 2.


----------



## hlado (2010 Szeptember 10)

A víz a legjobb szomjoltó nekem.


----------



## hlado (2010 Szeptember 10)

De tényleg jó üzlet palackozni.


----------



## hlado (2010 Szeptember 10)

Jó páleszt jugóban találtam. Legalábbis azt mondták akik itták.


----------



## hlado (2010 Szeptember 10)

Most már otthon is készíthetsz 50L-t hivatalosan.


----------



## hlado (2010 Szeptember 10)

Vagy valami ilyesmi van most.


----------



## interbalu (2010 Szeptember 10)

*Sziasztok*



Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg



Köszi a lehetőséget!


----------



## Celair (2010 Szeptember 10)

*Üdvözlet!*

Sziasztok, örülök, hogy itt lehetek...


----------



## Jass (2010 Szeptember 10)

Hogy értelmes-e? Nem tudom, még sosem gondolkoztam rajta.


----------



## Jass (2010 Szeptember 10)

70


----------



## Jass (2010 Szeptember 10)

Mondták


----------



## Jass (2010 Szeptember 10)

már az emberek, hogy


----------



## Jass (2010 Szeptember 10)

élni valamiért mindig érdemes.


----------



## Jass (2010 Szeptember 10)

De az hiszem én sosem


----------



## Jass (2010 Szeptember 10)

hittem nekik, mert nem volt rá okom.


----------



## Jass (2010 Szeptember 10)

Kölyökként az ilyes gondolatok eszembe se jutnak.


----------



## Jass (2010 Szeptember 10)

Talán majd most,


----------



## Jass (2010 Szeptember 10)

1 2 3 4 5


----------



## Jass (2010 Szeptember 10)

6 7 8 9 10 11 12 13 14 15


----------



## Jass (2010 Szeptember 10)

:d:d:d:d


----------



## Jass (2010 Szeptember 10)

Fáradt vagyok, itt későre jár.


----------



## Jass (2010 Szeptember 10)

14151617181920


----------



## Jass (2010 Szeptember 10)

XDXDxdxdxdxd


----------



## vezeto (2010 Szeptember 10)

Sziasztok


----------



## Jass (2010 Szeptember 10)

Kicsi ház


----------



## vezeto (2010 Szeptember 10)

Örülök, hogy


----------



## kizanika (2010 Szeptember 10)

Köszönöm! Én :23:is itt vagyok!


----------



## Jass (2010 Szeptember 10)

leragad a szemem


----------



## vezeto (2010 Szeptember 10)

én is


----------



## Jass (2010 Szeptember 10)

Szia


----------



## Jass (2010 Szeptember 10)

üdv itt


----------



## vezeto (2010 Szeptember 10)

itt lehetek,


----------



## Jass (2010 Szeptember 10)

123456


----------



## Jass (2010 Szeptember 10)

123456789


----------



## vezeto (2010 Szeptember 10)

csak éppen


----------



## vezeto (2010 Szeptember 10)

azon vagyok


----------



## vezeto (2010 Szeptember 10)

hogy valahogy


----------



## vezeto (2010 Szeptember 10)

összejöjjön végre


----------



## vezeto (2010 Szeptember 10)

legalább


----------



## vezeto (2010 Szeptember 10)

20 (azaz: "húsz")


----------



## vezeto (2010 Szeptember 10)

hozzászólásom, hogy


----------



## vezeto (2010 Szeptember 10)

tényleg


----------



## jimbeamke (2010 Szeptember 10)

elkezdem


----------



## vezeto (2010 Szeptember 10)

tudjam is


----------



## jimbeamke (2010 Szeptember 10)

az előző volt az első


----------



## vezeto (2010 Szeptember 10)

használni


----------



## jimbeamke (2010 Szeptember 10)

már a harmadiknál tartok


----------



## vezeto (2010 Szeptember 10)

ezt


----------



## vezeto (2010 Szeptember 10)

a


----------



## vezeto (2010 Szeptember 10)

helyet, és


----------



## vezeto (2010 Szeptember 10)

ne csak nézegessem, hanem


----------



## jimbeamke (2010 Szeptember 10)

If you want money in your pocket 
and a top hat on your head


----------



## vezeto (2010 Szeptember 10)

tényleg használhassam is.


----------



## jimbeamke (2010 Szeptember 10)

a hot meal on your table 
and a blanket on your bed


----------



## jimbeamke (2010 Szeptember 10)

well today is grey skies 
tomorrow is tears


----------



## vezeto (2010 Szeptember 10)

De ehhez még mindig kell,


----------



## jimbeamke (2010 Szeptember 10)

you'll have to wait till yesterday is here
Well I'm going to New York City


----------



## jimbeamke (2010 Szeptember 10)

and I'm leaving on a train
and if you want to stay behind


----------



## vezeto (2010 Szeptember 10)

legalább 1, azaz "még egy" hozzászólás!


----------



## jimbeamke (2010 Szeptember 10)

and wait til I come back again
well today is grey skies


----------



## jimbeamke (2010 Szeptember 10)

tomorrow is tears
you'll have to wait til yesterday is here


----------



## jimbeamke (2010 Szeptember 10)

If you want to go 
where the rainbows end


----------



## jimbeamke (2010 Szeptember 10)

you'll have to say goodbye
all our dreams come true


----------



## Csigu64 (2010 Szeptember 10)

Sziasztok! Csigu vagyok, és új tag! Miért nem fogadja el a Budapesti időt a beállításnál? Most 22.20-van, de valamiért egész más időt ír ki!
Elnézést a zavarásért, és köszönném a segítséget!
További szép estét Mindenkinek


----------



## vezeto (2010 Szeptember 10)

Ez pedig a ráadás (21).
Elméletileg most már jó lesz,
csak kéne még pár "köszönöm",
amit előre is köszönök.


----------



## jimbeamke (2010 Szeptember 10)

baby up ahead
and it's out where your memories lie


----------



## jimbeamke (2010 Szeptember 10)

well the road's out before me 
and the moon is shining bright


----------



## jimbeamke (2010 Szeptember 10)

what I want you to remember 
as I disappear tonight


----------



## Csigu64 (2010 Szeptember 10)

Püüfff neki! Elfogadta! Igaz nem esti időbeosztás szerint rakta ki, de így sem rossz!


----------



## vezeto (2010 Szeptember 10)

Én máris küldtem egy 
"köszönöm"-öt
jimbeamke -nak/nek.


----------



## jimbeamke (2010 Szeptember 10)

today is grey skies 
tomorrow's tears


----------



## jimbeamke (2010 Szeptember 10)

you'll have to wait til yesterday is here


----------



## jimbeamke (2010 Szeptember 10)

I plugged 16 shells from a thirty-ought-six
and the Black Crow snuck through


----------



## jimbeamke (2010 Szeptember 10)

a hole in the sky
so I spent all my buttons on an


----------



## vezeto (2010 Szeptember 10)

Na, most miért nem működik?
Pedig már 23-nál tartok.?
Tipp?
Valaki??
HELP


----------



## jimbeamke (2010 Szeptember 10)

old pack mule
and I made me a ladder from


----------



## Paulus571 (2010 Szeptember 10)

Az élet:


----------



## jimbeamke (2010 Szeptember 10)

ezt már nem folytatom


----------



## Paulus571 (2010 Szeptember 10)

Az élet a zsibárusok világa,


----------



## jimbeamke (2010 Szeptember 10)

nem habostorta virág elvtárs


----------



## Paulus571 (2010 Szeptember 10)

*Élet!*

Egy hangos vásár, melynek vége nincs.


----------



## Paulus571 (2010 Szeptember 10)

*Élet!*

Nincs semmi tán, melynek ne volna ára,


----------



## Paulus571 (2010 Szeptember 10)

*Élet!*

Megvehető akármi ritka kincs!


----------



## vezeto (2010 Szeptember 10)

JIMBEAMKE !

neked működik????


----------



## Paulus571 (2010 Szeptember 10)

*Élet*

Nincs oly érzés, amelyből nem csinálnak


----------



## Paulus571 (2010 Szeptember 10)

*Élet!*

Kufár lélekkel hasznot, üzletet;


----------



## Paulus571 (2010 Szeptember 10)

Itt alkusznak, amott már áll a vásár,


----------



## Paulus571 (2010 Szeptember 10)

A jelszó mindig: eladok, veszek!...


----------



## annifej (2010 Szeptember 10)

*jelen*

szép estét mindenkinek::


----------



## Paulus571 (2010 Szeptember 10)

Most ölelne valaki


----------



## Paulus571 (2010 Szeptember 10)

Most ölelne meg valaki,


----------



## annifej (2010 Szeptember 10)

de jó, hogy péntek van


----------



## Paulus571 (2010 Szeptember 10)

Most jönne az igaz asszony,


----------



## Paulus571 (2010 Szeptember 10)

Ki csak egy kicsit öleljen,


----------



## annifej (2010 Szeptember 10)

csak az idő lenne jobb


----------



## Paulus571 (2010 Szeptember 10)

De nagyon marasszon.


----------



## Paulus571 (2010 Szeptember 10)

Ha...


----------



## Paulus571 (2010 Szeptember 10)

Hogyha tudnád, látnád, mit szenvedek érted,


----------



## Paulus571 (2010 Szeptember 10)

Oh, de megátkoznád csalfa hűtlenséged!


----------



## Paulus571 (2010 Szeptember 10)

Koszorút kötöznél, könnyed hullna rája:


----------



## annifej (2010 Szeptember 10)

vén asszonyok nyarát várom


----------



## Paulus571 (2010 Szeptember 10)

Letűnt boldogságom sötét fejfájára.


----------



## vezeto (2010 Szeptember 10)

Szia annifej!


----------



## annifej (2010 Szeptember 10)

13


----------



## Paulus571 (2010 Szeptember 10)

Elbocsátó, szép üzenet
Törjön százegyszer százszor-tört varázs:
Hát elbocsátlak még egyszer, utólszor,
Ha hitted, hogy még mindig tartalak
S hitted, hogy kell még elbocsáttatás.


----------



## vezeto (2010 Szeptember 10)

Légyszi köszönd már meg 3 üzimet.
Köszi, én is köszönök neked párat.


----------



## annifej (2010 Szeptember 10)

kimentem én a szőlőbe,de tyuhaja


----------



## annifej (2010 Szeptember 10)

köszönöm az üzenetet,ha nekem szól


----------



## annifej (2010 Szeptember 10)

ráléptem egy venyigére. de tyuhaja


----------



## Paulus571 (2010 Szeptember 10)

Valami Valami


----------



## annifej (2010 Szeptember 10)

venyigéről venyigére


----------



## Paulus571 (2010 Szeptember 10)

MIért nem tudok tölteni, ha már a 20 hozzászólást átléptem?:S


----------



## annifej (2010 Szeptember 10)

de fáj a szívem


----------



## Paulus571 (2010 Szeptember 10)

Próbálnék tölteni, de nem akar összejönni, valaki tud valamit?


----------



## annifej (2010 Szeptember 10)

a szőkére, de tyuhaja


----------



## annifej (2010 Szeptember 10)

20


----------



## annifej (2010 Szeptember 10)

itt van az ősz jaj, de jó


----------



## annifej (2010 Szeptember 10)

szüretelni volna jó


----------



## vezeto (2010 Szeptember 10)

Azért nem tudsz tökteni, mert legalább 3 köszönetet is kell kapnod!
Ezért kértem én is a "köszönöm" gombokat!


----------



## Zsu (2010 Szeptember 10)

lálálá


----------



## Zsu (2010 Szeptember 10)

2


----------



## Zsu (2010 Szeptember 10)

333333333


----------



## Zsu (2010 Szeptember 10)

egyszer majd ha nagyobb leszel...


----------



## Zsu (2010 Szeptember 10)

lefekszel más emberekkel...


----------



## Zsu (2010 Szeptember 10)

változtatnál rajtuk, de NE!


----------



## Zsu (2010 Szeptember 10)

mert....


----------



## Zsu (2010 Szeptember 10)

minden ember szabadon lehet hülye!


----------



## b.gabcsi (2010 Szeptember 10)

6789


----------



## Zsu (2010 Szeptember 10)

zene és szöveg: Phoebe Buffay.


----------



## Zsu (2010 Szeptember 10)

tíííz.


----------



## Zsu (2010 Szeptember 10)

tizenegy.


----------



## b.gabcsi (2010 Szeptember 10)

nekem meg csakazértis +1


----------



## Zsu (2010 Szeptember 10)

tizenkettő. zwölf. twelve. 12.


----------



## Zsu (2010 Szeptember 10)

tizenhárom. (y)


----------



## Order (2010 Szeptember 10)

Üdv mindenkinek!


----------



## Zsu (2010 Szeptember 10)

nem volt még *tizennégy*, de én már szúrtam..


----------



## Zsu (2010 Szeptember 10)

15. ez volt a sorszámunk a tánciskola-bálon. (N)


----------



## Zsu (2010 Szeptember 10)

*tizenhat* leszek februárban.


----------



## Zsu (2010 Szeptember 10)

tizenhét 23:23-kor.


----------



## Order (2010 Szeptember 10)

Van itt valaki?


----------



## Zsu (2010 Szeptember 10)

18 + egy karika. ilyen piros.


----------



## Zsu (2010 Szeptember 10)

tizenkilenc éves lesz idén Sanyi..


----------



## Order (2010 Szeptember 10)

15 évesen már aludnod kellene ilyenkor


----------



## Zsu (2010 Szeptember 10)

húsz.


----------



## Order (2010 Szeptember 10)

Ki az a Sanyi?


----------



## Zsu (2010 Szeptember 10)

éppenséggel most szabadultam haza egy újabb hét után, szóval ennyit megengedek magamnak.


----------



## Zsu (2010 Szeptember 10)

egy srác.


----------



## Order (2010 Szeptember 10)

Ez nagyon izgalmas , itt számolgatni a saját hozzászólásaimat


----------



## Order (2010 Szeptember 10)

15 éves vagy és most szabadultál?


----------



## Order (2010 Szeptember 10)

Mit jelent a zsü?


----------



## Zsu (2010 Szeptember 10)

ja, főleg hogy húsz után sem sikerült megnyitnom, amit akartam. -.-


----------



## Order (2010 Szeptember 10)

neked mihez kellett a 20 hozzászólás?


----------



## Zsu (2010 Szeptember 10)

igen, koliból.
semmi mellékjelentés. a zsu két pöttyel.


----------



## Zsu (2010 Szeptember 10)

könyvet akartam leszedni.


----------



## Order (2010 Szeptember 10)

mit akartál, hátha segíthetek?


----------



## Order (2010 Szeptember 10)

milyen könyvet?


----------



## Order (2010 Szeptember 10)

én egy zenét szeretnék leszedni


----------



## Zsu (2010 Szeptember 10)

több is van. de most látom, hogy az a téma le van zárva. lehet azért nem tudtam megnyitni a linket. na mindegy.


----------



## Zsu (2010 Szeptember 10)

könnyebb lenne más oldalon leszedned szerintem. ha ismernék más oldalt könyvekhez, akkor ott próbálkoznék.


----------



## Order (2010 Szeptember 10)

itt vagy még?


----------



## Zsu (2010 Szeptember 10)

igen.


----------



## Order (2010 Szeptember 10)

hidd el ez nincs fönn más oldalon


----------



## Order (2010 Szeptember 10)

Feleki Kamill. Hallottál már róla?


----------



## Zsu (2010 Szeptember 10)

a-a


----------



## Zsu (2010 Szeptember 10)

milyen zene?


----------



## editéva (2010 Szeptember 10)

Üdvözlet mindenkinek.


----------



## Order (2010 Szeptember 11)

Ő egy nagyon híres magyar színész, nézz utána, érdemes,


----------



## Order (2010 Szeptember 11)

Üdv editéva


----------



## Order (2010 Szeptember 11)

Látom, neked is sikerült megírnod az első hozzászólásod 2009 óta


----------



## Order (2010 Szeptember 11)

Na írok még 2 kilépőt


----------



## Order (2010 Szeptember 11)

Kedvencem a hörcsög, ha rálépek szörcsög


----------



## Order (2010 Szeptember 11)

Jó éjt mindenkinek


----------



## firehorse (2010 Szeptember 11)

Adjon az Isten szép jó napot!


----------



## firehorse (2010 Szeptember 11)

Ki korán kel aranyat lel.


----------



## jola2956 (2010 Szeptember 11)

durcy írta:


> Nagyon segitö kész vagy de ilyen egy jó moderator.kiss


 A világ szegény lenne igaz barátság nélkül.


----------



## firehorse (2010 Szeptember 11)

Vagy 20 hszt.


----------



## firehorse (2010 Szeptember 11)

Aki nem lép egyszerre, nem kap rétest estére.


----------



## firehorse (2010 Szeptember 11)

A tett halála az okoskodás.


----------



## firehorse (2010 Szeptember 11)

Sok lúd disznót győz.


----------



## firehorse (2010 Szeptember 11)

Sok kicsi sokra megy.


----------



## firehorse (2010 Szeptember 11)

Egyszer egy ember ment a sivatagban,majdnem éhen halt.
Erre szomjan halt.


----------



## firehorse (2010 Szeptember 11)

Szép szombati napot mindenkinek


----------



## firehorse (2010 Szeptember 11)

Mindjárt kukorékol a kakas.


----------



## Zsolti08 (2010 Szeptember 11)

Akkor jo reggelt nektek itt csak este van


----------



## firehorse (2010 Szeptember 11)

Jelen.


----------



## firehorse (2010 Szeptember 11)

Akkor ott Torontóban szép estét!


----------



## firehorse (2010 Szeptember 11)

Itt hajnali 1.24.


----------



## firehorse (2010 Szeptember 11)

Éljen a szerelem!


----------



## firehorse (2010 Szeptember 11)

Talpra magyar hí a haza
Itt az idő,
Most, vagy soha!


----------



## firehorse (2010 Szeptember 11)

Szabadság, szerelem
E kettő kell nekem.


----------



## firehorse (2010 Szeptember 11)

Világ magyarjai egyesüljetek.


----------



## firehorse (2010 Szeptember 11)

Itt van az ősz itt van újra.


----------



## firehorse (2010 Szeptember 11)

*Shakespeare* *[SIZE=+0]Az vagy nekem[/SIZE]*

_Az vagy nekem, mi testnek a kenyér
s tavaszi zápor fűszere a földnek;
lelkem miattad örök harcban él,
mint a fösvény, kit pénze gondja öl meg;
csupa fény és boldogság büszke elmém,
majd fél: az idő ellop, eltemet;
csak az enyém légy, néha azt szeretném,
majd, hogy a világ lássa kincsemet;
arcod varázsa csordultig betölt,
s egy pillantásodért is sorvadok;
nincs más, nem is akarok más gyönyört,
csak amit tőled kaptam s még kapok. _
_Koldus-szegény királyi gazdagon,
részeg vagyok és mindig szomjazom._ 
(fordította: Szabó Lõrinc)


----------



## firehorse (2010 Szeptember 11)

Hírrel hirdessétek: másképpen lesz holnap.


----------



## firehorse (2010 Szeptember 11)

"Ha nincsen pénz, ád az Isten!..." 
- És ilyen volt minden elvünk, 
Nem gondoltunk soha arra, 
Hogy a sorssal harcra keljünk. 
Gazdag szívvel, víg kedéllyel 
Fittyet hánytunk a világnak, 
Ölelkező lelkeink tán 
Nem is itt a földön jártak.


----------



## firehorse (2010 Szeptember 11)

Szép jó estét, vagy szép hajnalt.
Mindenki ossza el magának.


----------



## firehorse (2010 Szeptember 11)

Azonban az ember nagyon szomorú állat, akinek akkor is muszáj néha szeretni, amikor nincs kedve hozzá.


----------



## firehorse (2010 Szeptember 11)

Majd ha az ember kivágja az utolsó fát, megmérgezi az utolsó folyó vizét, kifogja az utolsó halat is, akkor rádöbben, hogy a pénzt nem lehet megenni.


----------



## firehorse (2010 Szeptember 11)

Emberek jönnek feléd a múltból, tekintetek érnek, szavak zsongnak. És mérhetetlenül vágyódsz oda vissza, ahonnan a sors elszakított. Fáj, tudom. Lelked eltépett gyökérszálai véreznek ilyenkor. És ez a fájdalom gyakorta visszatér. Wass Albert


----------



## firehorse (2010 Szeptember 11)

Az ember hű kell maradjon önmagához és a múltjához akkor, amikor a hűség már csak a múzeumokban található. Wass Albert


----------



## firehorse (2010 Szeptember 11)

Lőpor-szagú ködök lepik
a jövendőt és a hazámat.
Fehér itt is a nyírfa kérge,
pillangó jár a gyöngyvirághoz.
S mégis: minden virágharanggal,
illattal, színnel, fénnyel, hanggal
a régi erdő húz magához.


----------



## firehorse (2010 Szeptember 11)

Szabad nép voltunk, senkitől sem függő, nagy, erős nemzet. Talán többet nem leszünk azok soha. De úgy végeztük, ahogy illik, ahogy kell: csatával végeztük, szép csatával. Wass Albert


----------



## firehorse (2010 Szeptember 11)

Mint a fecske, repülj messze földre,
Színarany szárnyú gondolat, repülj el!
Rég nem látott hazámba kerülj el,
Vár a hőn szeretett szép otthoni táj!
Üdvözöld várunk száz ősi tornyát,
Nézz az áldott, az egykor oly virágzó völgybe!
Tudd meg bús földünk szánalmas sorsát,
Ó, az emlék, hogy kínoz, hogy fáj!


----------



## firehorse (2010 Szeptember 11)

Talán csak a távolság mutatja meg, mennyire hiányozhat valami. Talán messzire kell utazni, hogy kiderüljön, milyen becses is az a hely, ahonnan elindultunk.


----------



## Kidogo (2010 Szeptember 11)

sziasztok!


----------



## bujkandras (2010 Szeptember 11)

#43853


----------



## gh8 (2010 Szeptember 11)

*Hello mindenkinek*

Hello mindenkinek


----------



## h.eva (2010 Szeptember 11)

Koszi, Mellitta!


----------



## Zsóóócy (2010 Szeptember 11)




----------



## Zsóóócy (2010 Szeptember 11)

jó reggelt mindenkinek!


----------



## exchaby (2010 Szeptember 11)

Üdv!


----------



## Lacicus (2010 Szeptember 11)

Itt lennék... asszem...


----------



## BlueOrange (2010 Szeptember 11)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Brava (2010 Szeptember 11)

1


----------



## Brava (2010 Szeptember 11)

2


----------



## Brava (2010 Szeptember 11)

3


----------



## Brava (2010 Szeptember 11)

4


----------



## Brava (2010 Szeptember 11)

5


----------



## Brava (2010 Szeptember 11)

6


----------



## ImolaS (2010 Szeptember 11)

Danke


----------



## ImolaS (2010 Szeptember 11)

amúgy 7


----------



## ImolaS (2010 Szeptember 11)

és 8


----------



## ImolaS (2010 Szeptember 11)

és 9


----------



## ImolaS (2010 Szeptember 11)

és még 10 is


----------



## BlackLabel (2010 Szeptember 11)

*20 hozzászólás*

hozzá szólok


----------



## BlackLabel (2010 Szeptember 11)

még 19-szer


----------



## BlackLabel (2010 Szeptember 11)

már csak 18


----------



## BlackLabel (2010 Szeptember 11)

egyre fogy a 17


----------



## BlackLabel (2010 Szeptember 11)

mennyire fölösleges ez 16


----------



## BlackLabel (2010 Szeptember 11)

már 5-tel kevesebb 15


----------



## BlackLabel (2010 Szeptember 11)

jól haladok 14


----------



## BlackLabel (2010 Szeptember 11)

megy ez nekem 13


----------



## BlackLabel (2010 Szeptember 11)

tini lettem twelve


----------



## BlackLabel (2010 Szeptember 11)

ezt már egyszer írtam de már csak 11


----------



## Pakito1902 (2010 Szeptember 11)

B


----------



## BlackLabel (2010 Szeptember 11)

különben minek ez 10


----------



## Pakito1902 (2010 Szeptember 11)

S


----------



## Pakito1902 (2010 Szeptember 11)

W


----------



## Pakito1902 (2010 Szeptember 11)

Q


----------



## Pakito1902 (2010 Szeptember 11)

E


----------



## Pakito1902 (2010 Szeptember 11)

A


----------



## BlackLabel (2010 Szeptember 11)

valaki hozzá szolt 9


----------



## Pakito1902 (2010 Szeptember 11)

F


----------



## Pakito1902 (2010 Szeptember 11)

Szia


----------



## BlackLabel (2010 Szeptember 11)

végre nem vagyok egyedül 8


----------



## BlackLabel (2010 Szeptember 11)

szia neked milyen könyv kéne?


----------



## Pakito1902 (2010 Szeptember 11)

Neked van már játékod????????


----------



## BlackLabel (2010 Szeptember 11)

na 7


----------



## BlackLabel (2010 Szeptember 11)

én könyvet szeretnék letölteni


----------



## Pakito1902 (2010 Szeptember 11)

Hahóó


----------



## Pakito1902 (2010 Szeptember 11)

Jaaa én meg játékot


----------



## Pakito1902 (2010 Szeptember 11)

Mi a neve???


----------



## BlackLabel (2010 Szeptember 11)

6


----------



## Pakito1902 (2010 Szeptember 11)

Ha 1 vlamit letöltesz akk újra kell írni megint 20 at???


----------



## BlackLabel (2010 Szeptember 11)

jedi növendék sorozat


----------



## Pakito1902 (2010 Szeptember 11)

???????


----------



## Pakito1902 (2010 Szeptember 11)

Aha


----------



## Pakito1902 (2010 Szeptember 11)

Már csak 3


----------



## Pakito1902 (2010 Szeptember 11)

2


----------



## BlackLabel (2010 Szeptember 11)

azt még nem tudom


----------



## Pakito1902 (2010 Szeptember 11)

1


----------



## BlackLabel (2010 Szeptember 11)

nemsokára kiderül


----------



## Pakito1902 (2010 Szeptember 11)

Te már töltöttél le innen vlamit????


----------



## BlackLabel (2010 Szeptember 11)

most már meglehet próbálni?


----------



## Pakito1902 (2010 Szeptember 11)

????


----------



## BlackLabel (2010 Szeptember 11)

még nem


----------



## Pakito1902 (2010 Szeptember 11)

Nem tom
próbáljuk


----------



## BlackLabel (2010 Szeptember 11)

még nem engedte


----------



## BlackLabel (2010 Szeptember 11)

nem tudom mi van


----------



## BlackLabel (2010 Szeptember 11)

neked sikerült?


----------



## BlackLabel (2010 Szeptember 11)

na?


----------



## Borcsa80 (2010 Szeptember 11)

sziasztok


----------



## BlackLabel (2010 Szeptember 11)

semmi?


----------



## BlackLabel (2010 Szeptember 11)

te mire mész?


----------



## BlackLabel (2010 Szeptember 11)

nem tudom mi v an


----------



## BlackLabel (2010 Szeptember 11)

senki sem válaszol


----------



## BlackLabel (2010 Szeptember 11)

lehet hogy csak majd holnap enged letölteni?


----------



## BlackLabel (2010 Szeptember 11)

már elértem a 30 hozzászólást


----------



## BlackLabel (2010 Szeptember 11)

senki sincs itt


----------



## BlackLabel (2010 Szeptember 11)

holnap majd megint próbálkozom


----------



## firehorse (2010 Szeptember 11)

És sikerült .Hála Néktek!:656:


----------



## csandinka (2010 Szeptember 11)

Halihó!


----------



## csandinka (2010 Szeptember 11)

Köszi a segítséget!


----------



## nnav (2010 Szeptember 11)

töltök, töltenék


----------



## nnav (2010 Szeptember 11)

gyüjtögetek, amit birok


----------



## csandinka (2010 Szeptember 11)

*tetszik*

Szépek ezek a labdák, nagyon tetszenek!


lilli írta:


> ismeritek?:
> 
> Japán temari labdák
> 
> ...


----------



## csandinka (2010 Szeptember 11)

Gyűtök, gyűjtök, gyűjtögetek..


----------



## nnav (2010 Szeptember 11)

kertészkedni is jó


----------



## csandinka (2010 Szeptember 11)

hali!


----------



## csandinka (2010 Szeptember 11)

Érdekelnének a témák, de nem tudom, hogy érhetem el..


----------



## csandinka (2010 Szeptember 11)

Remélem ez hozzászólásnak számít..


----------



## csandinka (2010 Szeptember 11)

Ha nem, úgy bocsi, hogy foglalom a helyet..


----------



## csandinka (2010 Szeptember 11)

Hozzászólnék, ha tudnám, mihez:-(


----------



## csandinka (2010 Szeptember 11)

Jó ötlet!


----------



## csandinka (2010 Szeptember 11)

Szépek a versek!


----------



## csandinka (2010 Szeptember 11)

Feltámadás!


----------



## csandinka (2010 Szeptember 11)

Télapó? Mikulás!!


----------



## h.eva (2010 Szeptember 11)

*Kati*cabogár


----------



## h.eva (2010 Szeptember 11)

nap*pali*


----------



## h.eva (2010 Szeptember 11)

*Pál*ma


----------



## h.eva (2010 Szeptember 11)

Tra*pista*


----------



## h.eva (2010 Szeptember 11)

Éva Érden értelmesen érvelt


----------



## Youei (2010 Szeptember 11)

Ez a Burda cucc ez nem rossz én is sokszor használom!


----------



## Youei (2010 Szeptember 11)

hauuu hauu hauuu awwwww *-* drakula kastélyba akarok menni és a barátom megígérte, h elvisz a kövi nyáron és megkéri a kis kezem *-*


----------



## Youei (2010 Szeptember 11)

Az én barátom egyedi igazi Bishiiii awwwww *-*


----------



## Youei (2010 Szeptember 11)

looooool


----------



## Youei (2010 Szeptember 11)

aww 1x én is megakarok tanulni *.*


----------



## Youei (2010 Szeptember 11)

az a macska nagyon komoly XD


----------



## Youei (2010 Szeptember 11)

ezek oylan szépek


----------



## Youei (2010 Szeptember 11)

*.*


----------



## Youei (2010 Szeptember 11)

jajj az az angyalos nagyon szép


----------



## Youei (2010 Szeptember 11)

fav


----------



## vvajas (2010 Szeptember 11)

hogyan kell üzenettet küldeni? remélem sikerül!!!


----------



## vvajas (2010 Szeptember 11)

minek ez a 20 hozzászólásos dolog?


----------



## vvajas (2010 Szeptember 11)

mikor lesz már meg a 20????


----------



## vvajas (2010 Szeptember 11)

most már nincs sok vissza


----------



## vvajas (2010 Szeptember 11)

17


----------



## vvajas (2010 Szeptember 11)

16


----------



## vvajas (2010 Szeptember 11)

15


----------



## vvajas (2010 Szeptember 11)

14


----------



## vvajas (2010 Szeptember 11)

13


----------



## vvajas (2010 Szeptember 11)

12


----------



## vvajas (2010 Szeptember 11)

11


----------



## vvajas (2010 Szeptember 11)

10


----------



## vvajas (2010 Szeptember 11)

9


----------



## vvajas (2010 Szeptember 11)

8


----------



## vvajas (2010 Szeptember 11)

7


----------



## vvajas (2010 Szeptember 11)

6


----------



## vvajas (2010 Szeptember 11)

5


----------



## vvajas (2010 Szeptember 11)

4


----------



## vvajas (2010 Szeptember 11)

3


----------



## vvajas (2010 Szeptember 11)

2


----------



## vvajas (2010 Szeptember 11)

1


----------



## csandinka (2010 Szeptember 11)

*igen*

Hali4 Én is most léptem be, Különböző helyeken kell hozzászólni 20-szor, és látni fogod! 



rizsike írta:


> csak akkor tudom letölteni a képeket, ha 20 hozzászólásom volt?


----------



## vvajas (2010 Szeptember 11)

na, mi van, most miért nem megy?????


----------



## Gréta2003 (2010 Szeptember 11)

Sziasztok!
Igyekszem én is összegyűjteni a 20 hsz-t!


----------



## Gréta2003 (2010 Szeptember 11)

Sok mindenbe beleolvastam már, de a végére semminek sem jutok!


----------



## Gréta2003 (2010 Szeptember 11)

Rengeteg jó dolgot találtam, hihetetlen!


----------



## Gréta2003 (2010 Szeptember 11)

Van egy 7 éves kislányom, aki most kezdte az iskolát és egy 4 éves kisfiam, aki újra kiscsoportos, mert év vesztes. Ő rengeteg mindent tanul a nővérétől!


----------



## kopkatimi (2010 Szeptember 11)

sziasztok^^


----------



## Lacicus (2010 Szeptember 11)

Halihó! Sziasztok!


----------



## Lacicus (2010 Szeptember 11)

Vagyok aki vagyok!


----------



## aro-x (2010 Szeptember 11)

Hello!


----------



## aro-x (2010 Szeptember 11)

Ha már Melitta volt olyan kedves, hogy létrehozta ezt a topicot, akkor kihasználnám pár hozzászólás erejéig!


----------



## aro-x (2010 Szeptember 11)

Előre is bocsi, ha vkit untatna, vagy idegesítene.


----------



## Antikul3021 (2010 Szeptember 11)

Huhhh... szeretem a lecsót!!!


----------



## aro-x (2010 Szeptember 11)

Cserébe pár humoros vagy éppen kevésbé humoros idézettel szeretnék kedveskedni.


----------



## aro-x (2010 Szeptember 11)

Az írott szó is lehet fegyver. Ha elég súlyos a könyv.


----------



## aro-x (2010 Szeptember 11)

A csapatmunka lényege: mindig van kit hibáztatni.


----------



## aro-x (2010 Szeptember 11)

A titoktartás egy olyan szilárd halmazállapotú anyag, amely alkoholban oldódik.


----------



## aro-x (2010 Szeptember 11)

A szamárfül az origami legegyszerűbb változata.


----------



## aro-x (2010 Szeptember 11)

Az élet egy vicc, a halál pedig a poénja.


----------



## aro-x (2010 Szeptember 11)

Az élők csupán vakációzó halottak.


----------



## aro-x (2010 Szeptember 11)

Remélem, leszünk olyan öregek, mint amilyennek látszunk.


----------



## aro-x (2010 Szeptember 11)

Mindenütt jó, de mindig elzavarnak.


----------



## aro-x (2010 Szeptember 11)

Isten a Nagy Forgatókönyvíró. Kár, hogy az ember cenzornak képzeli magát.


----------



## aro-x (2010 Szeptember 11)

A sláger az a zene, ami a füleden megy be, és a könyöködön jön ki.


----------



## aro-x (2010 Szeptember 11)

A mákos bab egy étel, ami úgy készül, hogy kettőt lapozunk a szakácskönyvben.


----------



## aro-x (2010 Szeptember 11)

Öngyilkossági ügyekben csak olyanoktól fogadok el tanácsot, akinek már sikerült.


----------



## aro-x (2010 Szeptember 11)

Ha már nyakig szarban vagy, adj hálát Istennek: "Köszönöm, Uram, hogy legalább nem hullámzik!"


----------



## aro-x (2010 Szeptember 11)

Köszönöm a türelmet, egyenlőre búcsúzom!
Sziasztok!


----------



## Zsolti08 (2010 Szeptember 11)

Te aztan nagyon pihent vagy.


----------



## szandyka134 (2010 Szeptember 11)

a


----------



## Zsolti08 (2010 Szeptember 11)

Utanna jon a B


----------



## Antikul3021 (2010 Szeptember 11)

Hűhaaa...


----------



## kendralinx (2010 Szeptember 11)

üdv mindenkinek 
jó ez az oldal


----------



## Antikul3021 (2010 Szeptember 11)

majd a C


----------



## Antikul3021 (2010 Szeptember 11)

aro-x írta:


> Ha már nyakig szarban vagy, adj hálát Istennek: "Köszönöm, Uram, hogy legalább nem hullámzik!"


 
Hát ez .....!!


----------



## Antikul3021 (2010 Szeptember 11)

D


----------



## Antikul3021 (2010 Szeptember 11)

E


----------



## Antikul3021 (2010 Szeptember 11)

F


----------



## Antikul3021 (2010 Szeptember 11)

G


----------



## Antikul3021 (2010 Szeptember 11)

1


----------



## Antikul3021 (2010 Szeptember 11)

2


----------



## szandyka134 (2010 Szeptember 11)

534543


----------



## szandyka134 (2010 Szeptember 11)

ja és igen 2 után jön a 3


----------



## bandyta76 (2010 Szeptember 11)

Szép napot!


----------



## bandyta76 (2010 Szeptember 11)

Hali!


----------



## bandyta76 (2010 Szeptember 11)

Itt esik! De nincs rossz kedvünk!


----------



## bandyta76 (2010 Szeptember 11)

Van itt valaki?


----------



## bandyta76 (2010 Szeptember 11)

Már csak 16 kell a 20-hoz.


----------



## bandyta76 (2010 Szeptember 11)

15


----------



## bandyta76 (2010 Szeptember 11)

14


----------



## bandyta76 (2010 Szeptember 11)

13


----------



## bandyta76 (2010 Szeptember 11)

12


----------



## bandyta76 (2010 Szeptember 11)

11


----------



## bandyta76 (2010 Szeptember 11)

10


----------



## bandyta76 (2010 Szeptember 11)

9


----------



## bandyta76 (2010 Szeptember 11)

8


----------



## bandyta76 (2010 Szeptember 11)

7


----------



## bandyta76 (2010 Szeptember 11)

6


----------



## Antikul3021 (2010 Szeptember 11)

3


----------



## bandyta76 (2010 Szeptember 11)

5


----------



## Antikul3021 (2010 Szeptember 11)

4


----------



## bandyta76 (2010 Szeptember 11)

4


----------



## bandyta76 (2010 Szeptember 11)

3


----------



## Antikul3021 (2010 Szeptember 11)

5


----------



## bandyta76 (2010 Szeptember 11)

2


----------



## bandyta76 (2010 Szeptember 11)

1


----------



## bandyta76 (2010 Szeptember 11)

0000


----------



## gertike84 (2010 Szeptember 11)

**

Sziasztok!

Jó hogy ráakadtam erre az oldalra.


----------



## gertike84 (2010 Szeptember 11)

A minap eszembe jutott, hogy a nagypapámnak van egy unokatestvére, aki még régen kivándorolt Kanadába.


----------



## gertike84 (2010 Szeptember 11)

Szóval, őt szeretnénk itt megtalálni. Még néhány információt be kell szereznem Rózsika néniről - jelenleg csak ennyit tudok róla-, és indulhat a keresés.


----------



## gertike84 (2010 Szeptember 11)

Egyébként, a kedvenceim közé tartozik az új-skóciában játszódó Anne of Green Gables című könyv.


----------



## gertike84 (2010 Szeptember 11)

Jah, ma itt Magyarországon mindenki az önkormányzati választások lázában ég. Érdekes időszak ez a mai magyar politikai életben.... Nah, ennyit a politikáról. ( Amúgy sem igazán szeretem).


----------



## aro-x (2010 Szeptember 11)

Zsolti08 írta:


> Te aztan nagyon pihent vagy.


 
Köszi. Ami igaz,az igaz. Kár lenne tagadnom.


----------



## gertike84 (2010 Szeptember 11)

Időjárás 18.03-kor: még mindig felhős az ég, itt-ott esik, a hőmérséklet pedig már kezd emelkedni. Ezen a héten végig 14-16 fok körüli hőmérséklet volt a nappali órákban. talána jövő héten visszatér az igazi szeptemberi időjárás. Mi tagadás, jó lenne egy kis napsütés....


----------



## gertike84 (2010 Szeptember 11)

Eredetileg Karcagon születtem, de 3 évvel ezelőtt ide költöztem a Dunántúlra a Párom és a munkám miatt.


----------



## gertike84 (2010 Szeptember 11)

Mi írjak még??!!!


----------



## gertike84 (2010 Szeptember 11)




----------



## gertike84 (2010 Szeptember 11)




----------



## gertike84 (2010 Szeptember 11)

:d


----------



## gertike84 (2010 Szeptember 11)




----------



## gertike84 (2010 Szeptember 11)




----------



## gertike84 (2010 Szeptember 11)

:55::55::55::55:


----------



## gertike84 (2010 Szeptember 11)

:444::444::444::444::444:


----------



## gertike84 (2010 Szeptember 11)

:--::--::--:


----------



## gertike84 (2010 Szeptember 11)

:11::11::11::11::11:


----------



## gertike84 (2010 Szeptember 11)

:idea::idea:


----------



## gertike84 (2010 Szeptember 11)

:88:


----------



## gertike84 (2010 Szeptember 11)

végre!


----------



## Kaje (2010 Szeptember 11)

Itt vagyok én is. Hellóka!


----------



## Kaje (2010 Szeptember 11)

Itthon esős idő volt.


----------



## Kaje (2010 Szeptember 11)

Ma csak olvasni szerettem volna.


----------



## alimeli (2010 Szeptember 11)

8 sziasztok


----------



## Kaje (2010 Szeptember 11)

A délutánt a gép előtt töltöttem.


----------



## Kaje (2010 Szeptember 11)

A könyvet csak este veszem a kezembe.


----------



## alimeli (2010 Szeptember 11)

segitenétek ?
Filmet szeretnék letölteni és prc formátumu könyveket !


----------



## Kaje (2010 Szeptember 11)

Miss Marple után. Csóközön


----------



## domady (2010 Szeptember 11)

hozzaszolok


----------



## domady (2010 Szeptember 11)

ismet


----------



## GreenKobold (2010 Szeptember 11)

Hoppá


----------



## Wigyori01 (2010 Szeptember 11)

Sziasztok!
6


----------



## Wigyori01 (2010 Szeptember 11)

7


----------



## Wigyori01 (2010 Szeptember 11)

Van egy sorozat, amit február ósta olvasok.
8


----------



## Wigyori01 (2010 Szeptember 11)

Az Igazság Kardja
9


----------



## Wigyori01 (2010 Szeptember 11)

Régen olvastam ennyire jó fantasyt.
9


----------



## Wigyori01 (2010 Szeptember 11)

Hopp, az előző a 10 volt, nem a 9.
11


----------



## Wigyori01 (2010 Szeptember 11)

Az utolsó rész csak itt van fent a neten e-book formában.
12


----------



## Wigyori01 (2010 Szeptember 11)

Iszonyúan kíváncsi vagyok a végére!
13


----------



## Wigyori01 (2010 Szeptember 11)

Az Idő Kereke sorozatnak sem tudtam elolvasni a végét, mert vagy nem jelent meg még magyarul, vagy Robert Jordan meg sem írta még.
14


----------



## Wigyori01 (2010 Szeptember 11)

Utoljára a Setét Torony miatt izgultam ennyire, hogy elolvashassam, a végét.
15


----------



## Wigyori01 (2010 Szeptember 11)

Ti nem vagytok ezzel néha így?
16


----------



## Wigyori01 (2010 Szeptember 11)

Időnként a kezembe akad egy-egy könyv, ami annyira jó, hogy nem tudom letenni.
17


----------



## Wigyori01 (2010 Szeptember 11)

És ha több részes, nem nyugszom, amíg az összes részt el nem olvasom.
18


----------



## Wigyori01 (2010 Szeptember 11)

Sajnos könyvmániás vagyok, amióta megtanultam olvasni.
19


----------



## Wigyori01 (2010 Szeptember 11)

Ez 3 éves koromban történt.
20


----------



## Wigyori01 (2010 Szeptember 11)

Aro-x-nek üzenem: Az élet egy olyan szexuális úton terjedő betegség, melynek a halálozási aránya 100 %.


----------



## Meisje (2010 Szeptember 11)

*Absolutely...*

...you are right.


----------



## Soffyee (2010 Szeptember 11)




----------



## Soffyee (2010 Szeptember 11)

hűűű már ez a 3. hozzászólásom wow


----------



## Soffyee (2010 Szeptember 11)




----------



## Soffyee (2010 Szeptember 11)

:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d


----------



## Soffyee (2010 Szeptember 11)




----------



## zeonfx (2010 Szeptember 11)

Elvárni a világtól, hogy igazságos legyen veled, mert jó vagy, ugyanolyan, mintha azt várod egy bikától, hogy ne támadjon meg, mert vegetáriánus vagy.


----------



## Soffyee (2010 Szeptember 11)

Juhéé ez már a 7.


----------



## zeonfx (2010 Szeptember 11)

Ha lelövünk valakit, azzal bizonyos mértékig tisztáztuk a róla alkotott véleményünket.


----------



## Soffyee (2010 Szeptember 11)

már csak 12


----------



## zeonfx (2010 Szeptember 11)

Próbálj meg úgy élni, hogy ne vegyék észre, ott ahol vagy, de nagyon hiányozzál onnan ahonnan elmentél.


----------



## Soffyee (2010 Szeptember 11)

11 és kész


----------



## zeonfx (2010 Szeptember 11)

Ahogy öregszem, egyre inkább látom úgy, hogy életünk tíz százalékát az teszi ki, ami történik velünk, és kilencven százalékát az, ahogyan reagálunk az eseményekre.


----------



## zeonfx (2010 Szeptember 11)

A kultúra és értékrend a gond, nem a származás.


----------



## zeonfx (2010 Szeptember 11)

Olyan az ember vallás nélkül, mint a hal esernyő nélkül


----------



## zeonfx (2010 Szeptember 11)

Lehet, hogy a Mennyországban jobb a klíma, de a pokolban több az ismerős.


----------



## zeonfx (2010 Szeptember 11)

Ha az ember igazán hisz valamiben, esetleg az sem baj, ha nem igaz. Sokszor a puszta hit is lehet igazi nagy ajándék. Rejtő Jenő


----------



## zeonfx (2010 Szeptember 11)

Krisztus meghalt a bűneinkért, hat ne okozzunk neki csalódást.


----------



## zeonfx (2010 Szeptember 11)

Ha vannak angyalok, remélem, úgy szervezkednek, mint a maffia. Kurt Vonnegut


----------



## zeonfx (2010 Szeptember 11)

A Paradicsom pont olyan, mint ahol jelenleg is tartózkodsz... csak sokkal, sokkal jobb. Laurie Anderson


----------



## zeonfx (2010 Szeptember 11)

Nézd, Uram, nekem nézeteim vannak.


----------



## zeonfx (2010 Szeptember 11)

A hit a remélt dolgok bizonyosságként való megélése. Pál Apostol


----------



## zeonfx (2010 Szeptember 11)

A múltat még Isten sem tudja megváltoztatni. Agathon


----------



## zeonfx (2010 Szeptember 11)

A vallás akkor keletkezett, amikor az első csaló találkozott az első ostobával. Voltaire


----------



## zeonfx (2010 Szeptember 11)

A legutóbbi elemzések azt mutatják, hogy isten azok oldalán áll, akiknek sok pénzük és nagy hadseregük van. Jean Anouilh


----------



## zeonfx (2010 Szeptember 11)

Ha Isten liberális lett volna, a Tízparancsolat helyett tíz javaslatunk lenne. Malcolm Bradbury


----------



## gayguy (2010 Szeptember 11)

Üdv


----------



## gayguy (2010 Szeptember 11)

Megtanultam, hogy várni a legnehezebb, és szeretnék hozzászokni, tudni, hogy velem vagy akkor is, ha nem vagy mellettem. Paulo Coelho


----------



## gayguy (2010 Szeptember 11)

Csak az kedves nekünk igazán, amit féltünk elveszíteni. Anatole France


----------



## gayguy (2010 Szeptember 11)

Soha ne kérj bocsánatot érzelmeid kimutatásáért, mert ha azt teszed, akkor az igazságért kérsz elnézést. Benjamin Disraeli


----------



## gayguy (2010 Szeptember 11)

A szerelem olyan, mint egy kád forró víz – nyakig elmerülsz benne, aztán szép lassan kihűl.


----------



## gayguy (2010 Szeptember 11)

Nem tudjuk kimondani. Szerelmes vagyok, nem eszem, nem alszom, elvarázsolt állapotban élek, szárnyalok a boldogságtól, öngyilkos akarok lenni, megszépülök, lefogyok, olyan vagyok, mint egy őrült - s azt mondom a kedvesemnek: "Szeretlek!" ... Mi ez?! ... Mi az, hogy "szeretlek"? Hol van ez a szó, ahhoz képest, amit élek? Sehol! Méltatlan a valósághoz! ... Nem kellett volna kimondani! Nem kevesebbet mondtam vele, hanem valami egészen mást! Semmit. Azt kellett volna mondani, hogy őrült vagyok, benned akarok élni, fáj, ha nem látlak, félek tőled, egyszerre vagyok kétségbeesett, alázatos, hatalmas, rémült, boldog, nyomorult... A sejtjeim szomjaznak rád... Azonnal meg akarok halni, és örökké akarok élni veled!... De hol jön ehhez a szó, hogy "szeretlek"?!... Ami a lélekben egy egész világ, az kimondva egy kopott, értéktelen jel. És ez minden nagy élményünkkel így van. Elmondhatatlanok. Müller Péter


----------



## gayguy (2010 Szeptember 11)

Az igazi nőnek csak a szemét nézd, és azt sem kívülről, hanem a lelke felől. Először meg kell érezni a lelkét. Ha a lelke felől nézed, az első réteg a félelem, a múlt és a jelen sebei. Ha ezzel megtanulsz bánni, akkor láthatod a második réteget, a gyengédséget, a cirógatás vágyát. Ha ezt is látod, a harmadik rétegben látod az öröm pajkosságát, a negyedikben a harag villámait, az ötödikben a harmónia vágyát, a hatodikban a gyönyör cirógatását, és a hetedikben azt a szeretetet, ami teljesen a Tied. Minden igazi nő hét fátyoltáncot táncol, és régen elvesztél, ha a fátylat, a keblei halmát, vagy a csípőjét nézed. Csak a szemét nézd, a teljesen ruhátlan lénye, az örömtől hullámzó, vagy fájdalomtól görnyedő teste minden apró titka a szemében van. Müller Péter


----------



## gayguy (2010 Szeptember 11)

Minden női hazugságban van egy szemernyi igazság. Ez az ő hazugságuknak erkölcsi alapja. Épp ezért veszedelmes. A valóság egy csonka földdarabján vetik meg lábukat, s oly meggyőződéssel, elszántsággal, jóhiszemű hévvel tudják védeni hazugságukat, mintha az igazságot védenék. Lehetetlen őket innen kilendíteni. Azt, ami van, rugalmasan idomítják ahhoz, ami nincs. Kosztolányi Dezső


----------



## gayguy (2010 Szeptember 11)

Hamisságot szól egyik a másiknak; hizelkedő ajakkal kettős szívből szólnak. Biblia


----------



## gayguy (2010 Szeptember 11)

Ha hazudnod kell, nagyot hazudj - szokta mondogatni. - A kis hazugságoknak nincs semmi értelme. A nagy hazugságot jobban elhiszik, mert az ember úgy van felépítve, hogy hinni akar a nagy hazugságokban. Lőrincz L. László


----------



## katyus5 (2010 Szeptember 11)

Üdv mindenkinek


----------



## gayguy (2010 Szeptember 11)

A pénz jobb, mint a szegénység, már csak anyagi szempontból is. Woody Allen


----------



## gayguy (2010 Szeptember 11)

A különbség a sikertelen és a sikeres ember között nem feltétlenül a tehetség, hanem a kitartás.


----------



## gayguy (2010 Szeptember 11)

A munkához úgy állj hozzá, hogy más is oda férjen.


----------



## gayguy (2010 Szeptember 11)

Nem az a fontos, hogy meddig élünk, Hogy meddig lobog vérünk, Hogy csókot meddig kérünk és adunk, Hanem az, hogy volt egy napunk, Amiért érdemes volt élni. Ady Endre


----------



## gayguy (2010 Szeptember 11)

Nem akartam én beléd szeretni, feltételezem, hogy te sem határoztad el előre. De amikor találkoztunk, világos volt, hogy egyikünk sem ura annak, ami velünk történik. Egymásba szerettünk, annak ellenére, hogy sok mindenben különböztünk, és ezzel valami rendkívüli, gyönyörű dolog vette kezdetét. Velem egyetlenegyszer történt ilyesmi, ezért van az, hogy minden együtt töltött perc oly mélyen az emlékezetembe vésődött. Soha nem felejtem el egyetlen percét sem. Nicholas Sparks


----------



## gayguy (2010 Szeptember 11)

Egy méterrel megrövidebbítendő!


----------



## kovacs.gabor (2010 Szeptember 11)

*Első hozzászólásom*

Üdvözlök mindenkit!
Ez az első hozzászólásom. Lesz még több is!


----------



## gayguy (2010 Szeptember 11)

Cukrozott csibecombcsontba szúrt moszkvics kisbusz luxus slusszkulcs.


----------



## gayguy (2010 Szeptember 11)

Fogszakorvos és szájsebész.


----------



## gayguy (2010 Szeptember 11)

Száz sasszem meg száz sasszem az sok száz sasszem.


----------



## gayguy (2010 Szeptember 11)

na meg is van a 20. köszi, hali


----------



## Szkifi (2010 Szeptember 12)

Köszönöm a topicot!

Gordon


----------



## Szkifi (2010 Szeptember 12)

Sok sikert az iskolakezdéshez mindenkinek!


----------



## Szkifi (2010 Szeptember 12)

Nemsokára lesz egy Amazon Kindle WiFim, ha valakinek lesz vele kapcsolatban kérdése, nyugodtan írjon rám, majd legjob tudásom szerint megválaszolom.


----------



## Szkifi (2010 Szeptember 12)

Jó, hogy van egy oldal, ami ily módon ápolja az összetartozást.


----------



## atesz_mc (2010 Szeptember 12)

*hello*

Hello


----------



## atesz_mc (2010 Szeptember 12)

*2*

mi a helyzet itt a topicban?


----------



## atesz_mc (2010 Szeptember 12)

mi van?


----------



## atesz_mc (2010 Szeptember 12)

akkor még asszem 2 kell


----------



## atesz_mc (2010 Szeptember 12)

akkor megvan a huszadik. Kösz szépen mindenkinek...


----------



## atesz_mc (2010 Szeptember 12)

waka waka


----------



## eventoj (2010 Szeptember 12)

Köszönöm.


----------



## eventoj (2010 Szeptember 12)

17


----------



## eventoj (2010 Szeptember 12)

eventoj írta:


> 17


18?


----------



## eventoj (2010 Szeptember 12)

eventoj írta:


> 18?


19?


----------



## eventoj (2010 Szeptember 12)

eventoj írta:


> 19?


20


----------



## eventoj (2010 Szeptember 12)

eventoj írta:


> 20


21?


----------



## HUNDOLOS (2010 Szeptember 12)

Budapest jelentkezik


----------



## HUNDOLOS (2010 Szeptember 12)

Az idő rettenetes, a következő szállítmánnyal kérünk egy olajradiátort. XD


----------



## HUNDOLOS (2010 Szeptember 12)

Az akció kezdetéig hátravan még... 18


----------



## HUNDOLOS (2010 Szeptember 12)

17


----------



## HUNDOLOS (2010 Szeptember 12)

16


----------



## HUNDOLOS (2010 Szeptember 12)

15


----------



## HUNDOLOS (2010 Szeptember 12)

14


----------



## HUNDOLOS (2010 Szeptember 12)

13


----------



## HUNDOLOS (2010 Szeptember 12)

12


----------



## HUNDOLOS (2010 Szeptember 12)

11


----------



## HUNDOLOS (2010 Szeptember 12)

10


----------



## HUNDOLOS (2010 Szeptember 12)

9


----------



## HUNDOLOS (2010 Szeptember 12)

8


----------



## HUNDOLOS (2010 Szeptember 12)

9


----------



## HUNDOLOS (2010 Szeptember 12)

8


----------



## HUNDOLOS (2010 Szeptember 12)

7


----------



## HUNDOLOS (2010 Szeptember 12)

6


----------



## HUNDOLOS (2010 Szeptember 12)

5


----------



## HUNDOLOS (2010 Szeptember 12)

4


----------



## HUNDOLOS (2010 Szeptember 12)

3


----------



## HUNDOLOS (2010 Szeptember 12)

2


----------



## seahawky (2010 Szeptember 12)

üdv


----------



## seahawky (2010 Szeptember 12)

ma


----------



## seahawky (2010 Szeptember 12)

is


----------



## seahawky (2010 Szeptember 12)

mindenkinek


----------



## seahawky (2010 Szeptember 12)

látom


----------



## seahawky (2010 Szeptember 12)

mindenki


----------



## seahawky (2010 Szeptember 12)

gyűjti


----------



## seahawky (2010 Szeptember 12)

a


----------



## seahawky (2010 Szeptember 12)

hozzászólásokat!


----------



## seahawky (2010 Szeptember 12)

Nekem


----------



## seahawky (2010 Szeptember 12)

még


----------



## seahawky (2010 Szeptember 12)

4 db


----------



## seahawky (2010 Szeptember 12)

kell!


----------



## seahawky (2010 Szeptember 12)

Köszi!


----------



## tipmabe (2010 Szeptember 12)

*20*

Miért


----------



## tipmabe (2010 Szeptember 12)

kell


----------



## tipmabe (2010 Szeptember 12)

20


----------



## tipmabe (2010 Szeptember 12)

hozzászólás


----------



## tipmabe (2010 Szeptember 12)

ahhoz


----------



## tipmabe (2010 Szeptember 12)

,


----------



## tipmabe (2010 Szeptember 12)

hogy


----------



## tipmabe (2010 Szeptember 12)

meg


----------



## tipmabe (2010 Szeptember 12)

tudjam


----------



## tipmabe (2010 Szeptember 12)

tekinteni


----------



## tipmabe (2010 Szeptember 12)

a


----------



## tipmabe (2010 Szeptember 12)

csatolt


----------



## tipmabe (2010 Szeptember 12)

fájlokat


----------



## tipmabe (2010 Szeptember 12)

?


----------



## tipmabe (2010 Szeptember 12)

Na


----------



## tipmabe (2010 Szeptember 12)

,


----------



## tipmabe (2010 Szeptember 12)

mindegy


----------



## tipmabe (2010 Szeptember 12)

elértem


----------



## tipmabe (2010 Szeptember 12)

a


----------



## tipmabe (2010 Szeptember 12)

limitet !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pokolka (2010 Szeptember 12)

Szia mindenkinek


----------



## tipmabe (2010 Szeptember 12)

Hozzászóltam 20x, mégsem tudom megnyitni a mellékleteket, mert azt írja, hogy nincs hozzá jogosultságom! Tisztelettel kérdezem: MIKOR LESZ???????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## pokolka (2010 Szeptember 12)

miért kell a 20-as


----------



## pokolka (2010 Szeptember 12)

limit ?


----------



## pokolka (2010 Szeptember 12)

4


----------



## pokolka (2010 Szeptember 12)

5


----------



## pokolka (2010 Szeptember 12)

6


----------



## pokolka (2010 Szeptember 12)

7


----------



## pokolka (2010 Szeptember 12)

8


----------



## pokolka (2010 Szeptember 12)

9


----------



## pokolka (2010 Szeptember 12)

11


----------



## Döbrögi01 (2010 Szeptember 12)

Helló mindenki


----------



## pokolka (2010 Szeptember 12)

10


----------



## Döbrögi01 (2010 Szeptember 12)

Sziasztok


----------



## pokolka (2010 Szeptember 12)

mikor lesz 20 ?


----------



## Ákos99 (2010 Szeptember 12)

1


----------



## Döbrögi01 (2010 Szeptember 12)

Helló.A fiam most kezdte az elsó oszt egy kéttannyelvű suliba.Nem sokat tudok erről a Doman-módszerről szerintetek jó?


----------



## pokolka (2010 Szeptember 12)

nem sokára


----------



## pokolka (2010 Szeptember 12)

helyén a hülyén a hiéna


----------



## pokolka (2010 Szeptember 12)

miért van két 14-es hozzászólásom ?


----------



## Döbrögi01 (2010 Szeptember 12)

Sziasztok.Köszi a sok mintát nagyon szépek


----------



## pokolka (2010 Szeptember 12)

?


----------



## pokolka (2010 Szeptember 12)

m


----------



## Ákos99 (2010 Szeptember 12)

2


----------



## Ákos99 (2010 Szeptember 12)

3


----------



## Ákos99 (2010 Szeptember 12)

4


----------



## scrambler (2010 Szeptember 12)

Sziasztok...


----------



## Ákos99 (2010 Szeptember 12)

5


----------



## scrambler (2010 Szeptember 12)

Szeretnék olvasni.


----------



## Ákos99 (2010 Szeptember 12)

6


----------



## Ákos99 (2010 Szeptember 12)

7


----------



## scrambler (2010 Szeptember 12)

3


----------



## scrambler (2010 Szeptember 12)

De nehéz...


----------



## scrambler (2010 Szeptember 12)

...és el fogom felejteni a jelszavamat...


----------



## scrambler (2010 Szeptember 12)

6


----------



## Ákos99 (2010 Szeptember 12)

8


----------



## scrambler (2010 Szeptember 12)

7


----------



## Ákos99 (2010 Szeptember 12)

9


----------



## scrambler (2010 Szeptember 12)

szóval gyorsan sem szabad...


----------



## scrambler (2010 Szeptember 12)

óra indul


----------



## Ákos99 (2010 Szeptember 12)

10


----------



## scrambler (2010 Szeptember 12)

megint gyorsra sikerült


----------



## scrambler (2010 Szeptember 12)

11


----------



## scrambler (2010 Szeptember 12)

12


----------



## scrambler (2010 Szeptember 12)

13


----------



## scrambler (2010 Szeptember 12)

14


----------



## kispalko (2010 Szeptember 12)

sziasztok


----------



## scrambler (2010 Szeptember 12)

15


----------



## scrambler (2010 Szeptember 12)

feladom...


----------



## kispalko (2010 Szeptember 12)

gondolom ezt a topicot amúgy a kutya sem olvassa


----------



## scrambler (2010 Szeptember 12)

17


----------



## scrambler (2010 Szeptember 12)

tán néhány macska mégis?


----------



## kispalko (2010 Szeptember 12)

Scrambler ne számolj ilyen lelkesen


----------



## scrambler (2010 Szeptember 12)

19


----------



## kispalko (2010 Szeptember 12)

milyen macska?


----------



## scrambler (2010 Szeptember 12)

Na pá...


----------



## scrambler (2010 Szeptember 12)

...és kösz a lehetőséget


----------



## scrambler (2010 Szeptember 12)

Nem tudom, csak kutyáknak ez unalmas, de a macskáknak talán nem (nem szeretem őket) én meg nem vagyok már beszámítható...


----------



## pokolka (2010 Szeptember 12)

pukk


----------



## kispalko (2010 Szeptember 12)

miért? mi bajod a macskákkal?


----------



## pokolka (2010 Szeptember 12)

pakk


----------



## kispalko (2010 Szeptember 12)

Egyes olaszok szerint kifejezetten finomak....


----------



## lalilali (2010 Szeptember 12)

Sziasztok mindenki


----------



## lalilali (2010 Szeptember 12)

Reg jartam mar erre


----------



## pokolka (2010 Szeptember 12)

a macskák zöldek


----------



## lalilali (2010 Szeptember 12)

Mi ujsag van itt


----------



## lalilali (2010 Szeptember 12)

Gondoltam benezek,hatha talalok valami erdekeset


----------



## kispalko (2010 Szeptember 12)

amúgy nem tudja vki h. a másik topicot miért zárták le?


----------



## lalilali (2010 Szeptember 12)

hat azt sajna´nem


----------



## kispalko (2010 Szeptember 12)

mármint ezt
http://canadahun.com/forum/showthread.php?t=22475&page=10894


----------



## kispalko (2010 Szeptember 12)

mégiscsak kevésbé idegesítő több helyre hülyeségeket összeírni mint egy helyen számolni a hozzászólásokat...


----------



## pokolka (2010 Szeptember 12)

most várhatok még 2 napot
:-(


----------



## lalilali (2010 Szeptember 12)

a macskak nem is zoldek


----------



## kispalko (2010 Szeptember 12)

engem legalábbis idegesít h. önmagam után írok


----------



## lalilali (2010 Szeptember 12)

hanem pirosak meg sargak


----------



## kispalko (2010 Szeptember 12)

végül is ez fórum elvileg


----------



## lalilali (2010 Szeptember 12)

hat ez mar kezd kicsit uncsi lenni


----------



## kispalko (2010 Szeptember 12)

és nem chattogó


----------



## lalilali (2010 Szeptember 12)

jo ez a forum,csak kar hogy...


----------



## kispalko (2010 Szeptember 12)

ugye? én is ezt mondom...


----------



## lalilali (2010 Szeptember 12)

itt az ido most vagy soha


----------



## kispalko (2010 Szeptember 12)

egyébként a macskák lilák... mert hogy állítólag az a divat....


----------



## lalilali (2010 Szeptember 12)

letoltunk,vagy nem toltunk


----------



## lalilali (2010 Szeptember 12)

lila macskat meg nem lattam,esetleg lilat zold pottyokkel


----------



## kispalko (2010 Szeptember 12)

jó persze így is már 14-nél járok de akkor is...


----------



## lalilali (2010 Szeptember 12)

nekem is olyan van otthon


----------



## kispalko (2010 Szeptember 12)

a lila, zöld pöttyös már egy továbbfejlesztett változat


----------



## lalilali (2010 Szeptember 12)

1,2,3 lila macskam varom


----------



## lalilali (2010 Szeptember 12)

na mar a 15nel jarok


----------



## kispalko (2010 Szeptember 12)

az a vegetáriánus fajta amelyik igazából a zöldséget sem szereti....


----------



## lalilali (2010 Szeptember 12)

eleg jol allok


----------



## lalilali (2010 Szeptember 12)

jaja,egyre gondolunk


----------



## kispalko (2010 Szeptember 12)

és te is a sütőbe szánod őket?


----------



## lalilali (2010 Szeptember 12)

na lassan mar lephetek,hallelujja


----------



## lalilali (2010 Szeptember 12)

jaja,fincsi husika,szeretem


----------



## lalilali (2010 Szeptember 12)

udv mindenkinek,elmentem lassan,irany a tomegbe


----------



## kispalko (2010 Szeptember 12)

hja... csak már unom...


----------



## somogyine (2010 Szeptember 12)

Nagyon jó az oldal


----------



## lalilali (2010 Szeptember 12)

szervusztok, ahoj....


----------



## kispalko (2010 Szeptember 12)

jég veled...is.... ennyit a 20-ról


----------



## somogyine (2010 Szeptember 12)

igyekszem gyűjteni


----------



## somogyine (2010 Szeptember 12)

lassan megy


----------



## dikii (2010 Szeptember 12)

1


----------



## somogyine (2010 Szeptember 12)

10


----------



## somogyine (2010 Szeptember 12)

szeretném már a 20-at


----------



## somogyine (2010 Szeptember 12)

más is szenved


----------



## somogyine (2010 Szeptember 12)

még egy


----------



## dikii (2010 Szeptember 12)

2


----------



## somogyine (2010 Szeptember 12)

meglesz nemsokára


----------



## somogyine (2010 Szeptember 12)

14


----------



## somogyine (2010 Szeptember 12)

15-dik jön


----------



## dikii (2010 Szeptember 12)

3


----------



## somogyine (2010 Szeptember 12)

már csak 5


----------



## dikii (2010 Szeptember 12)

4


----------



## somogyine (2010 Szeptember 12)

még 4


----------



## dikii (2010 Szeptember 12)

5


----------



## somogyine (2010 Szeptember 12)

meglesz


----------



## dikii (2010 Szeptember 12)

6


----------



## somogyine (2010 Szeptember 12)

még 2


----------



## somogyine (2010 Szeptember 12)

utolsó!!!!!!!


----------



## dikii (2010 Szeptember 12)

7


----------



## dikii (2010 Szeptember 12)

8


----------



## dikii (2010 Szeptember 12)

9


----------



## dikii (2010 Szeptember 12)

10


----------



## Döbrögi01 (2010 Szeptember 12)

Köszi a sablonokat


----------



## dikii (2010 Szeptember 12)

11


----------



## dikii (2010 Szeptember 12)

12


----------



## dikii (2010 Szeptember 12)

13


----------



## Döbrögi01 (2010 Szeptember 12)

Sziasztok


----------



## Döbrögi01 (2010 Szeptember 12)

Nagyon ügyesek vagytok


----------



## dikii (2010 Szeptember 12)

14


----------



## dikii (2010 Szeptember 12)

15


----------



## Döbrögi01 (2010 Szeptember 12)

Helló Mindenki


----------



## dikii (2010 Szeptember 12)

16


----------



## dikii (2010 Szeptember 12)

17


----------



## Döbrögi01 (2010 Szeptember 12)

Üvegfestés kreatívkodás


----------



## dikii (2010 Szeptember 12)

18


----------



## Döbrögi01 (2010 Szeptember 12)

Sziasztok.Köszi a jó tanácsokat


----------



## dikii (2010 Szeptember 12)

19


----------



## dikii (2010 Szeptember 12)

20


----------



## Döbrögi01 (2010 Szeptember 12)

Sziasztok.Nagyon jó az oldal.Sok hasznos dolgot találtam már


----------



## dikii (2010 Szeptember 12)

végre letudtam


----------



## dikii (2010 Szeptember 12)

és mégse enged semmit  :O


----------



## Döbrögi01 (2010 Szeptember 12)

Sziasztok.mi nemrég fejeztük be a lakást,de sokára esünk neki megint


----------



## Döbrögi01 (2010 Szeptember 12)

Sziaszok jó ötlet ez az oldal sok fejtörést okoz,hogy mit főzzek a családnak nap mint nap


----------



## Döbrögi01 (2010 Szeptember 12)

Helló Köszi a recepteket


----------



## dikii (2010 Szeptember 12)

ilyenkor mit kellene csinálnom? :S


----------



## Döbrögi01 (2010 Szeptember 12)

Nagyritkán mi is betévedünk


----------



## Döbrögi01 (2010 Szeptember 12)

Sziasztok


----------



## Döbrögi01 (2010 Szeptember 12)

Szia


----------



## Döbrögi01 (2010 Szeptember 12)

Én is gyűjtök


----------



## Döbrögi01 (2010 Szeptember 12)

nemsokára megvan


----------



## Döbrögi01 (2010 Szeptember 12)

hurrá bent vagyok


----------



## Döbrögi01 (2010 Szeptember 12)

Hahó most mi van nem tudom megnyitni a filigránokat


----------



## sinder75 (2010 Szeptember 12)

1
Sziasztok!


----------



## sinder75 (2010 Szeptember 12)

2


----------



## sinder75 (2010 Szeptember 12)

3


----------



## sinder75 (2010 Szeptember 12)

4


----------



## sinder75 (2010 Szeptember 12)

5


----------



## sinder75 (2010 Szeptember 12)

6


----------



## sinder75 (2010 Szeptember 12)

7


----------



## sinder75 (2010 Szeptember 12)

8


----------



## sinder75 (2010 Szeptember 12)

9


----------



## sinder75 (2010 Szeptember 12)

*10*


----------



## sinder75 (2010 Szeptember 12)

_11_


----------



## sinder75 (2010 Szeptember 12)

12


----------



## sinder75 (2010 Szeptember 12)

_*13*_


----------



## sinder75 (2010 Szeptember 12)

14


----------



## sinder75 (2010 Szeptember 12)

_*15*_


----------



## sinder75 (2010 Szeptember 12)

17


----------



## sinder75 (2010 Szeptember 12)

18:d


----------



## sinder75 (2010 Szeptember 12)

19:8:


----------



## sinder75 (2010 Szeptember 12)

20:4:


----------



## sinder75 (2010 Szeptember 12)

És 1 a ráadás!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sinder75 (2010 Szeptember 12)

Köszönöm szépen, hogy hivatalos tag lehetek!


----------



## tasika16 (2010 Szeptember 12)

Szevasztok miujság??? Gyüjtök Hozzászolásokat.Hol tudom nyomon követni menyi van???


----------



## tasika16 (2010 Szeptember 12)

Ja már rájöttem


----------



## tasika16 (2010 Szeptember 12)

Borból jó a kannás


----------



## tasika16 (2010 Szeptember 12)

Na már... Alakul de mire eből husz leszxd..


----------



## tasika16 (2010 Szeptember 12)

Salalala


----------



## tasika16 (2010 Szeptember 12)

Aa


----------



## tasika16 (2010 Szeptember 12)

Bb


----------



## tasika16 (2010 Szeptember 12)

Cc


----------



## tasika16 (2010 Szeptember 12)

Dd


----------



## tasika16 (2010 Szeptember 12)

Ee


----------



## tasika16 (2010 Szeptember 12)

Ff


----------



## tasika16 (2010 Szeptember 12)

Gg


----------



## tasika16 (2010 Szeptember 12)

Hh


----------



## tasika16 (2010 Szeptember 12)

Jj


----------



## tasika16 (2010 Szeptember 12)

Kk


----------



## tasika16 (2010 Szeptember 12)

Ll


----------



## tasika16 (2010 Szeptember 12)

Mm


----------



## tasika16 (2010 Szeptember 12)

Nn


----------



## tasika16 (2010 Szeptember 12)

Oo


----------



## tasika16 (2010 Szeptember 12)

Pp


----------



## tasika16 (2010 Szeptember 12)

rr


----------



## szisz65 (2010 Szeptember 12)

Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzászólást összedni,
Aki csak be szeretne köszönni.
Itt a lehetőség !
Szuper!


----------



## varroviktor (2010 Szeptember 12)

Sziasztok!
Én is beköszönökkiss


----------



## CsToth (2010 Szeptember 12)

aa


----------



## CsToth (2010 Szeptember 12)

bb


----------



## CsToth (2010 Szeptember 12)

cc


----------



## CsToth (2010 Szeptember 12)

Közben én is beköszönök, sziasztok!


----------



## CsToth (2010 Szeptember 12)

defg


----------



## CsToth (2010 Szeptember 12)

aábccsddzdzs


----------



## CsToth (2010 Szeptember 12)

Ez a szoba, hol én most
Tillaárom haj!
Pusztítom a papirost
Tillaárom haj!
Se nem csapszék, se nem bolt,
Csizmadia műhely volt.
Tillaárom haj!


----------



## CsToth (2010 Szeptember 12)

A fő céhmester szabott
Tillaárom haj!
Benne csizmát, papucsot,
Tillaárom haj!
Ha megvarrta, eladta,
Jól eresztett a kapta.
Tillaárom haj!


----------



## CsToth (2010 Szeptember 12)

Nem volt ártalmas annak
Tillaárom haj!
Sem a ragya, sem a nap,
Tillaárom haj!
Sem az árvíz, sem a hó,
Sem a revolúció,
Tillaárom haj!


----------



## CsToth (2010 Szeptember 12)

Bezzeg, de nem megy nékem
Tillaárom haj!
Ez az én mesterségem,
Tillaárom haj!
Ha dolgoztam, kirakom:
Azt se kérdik, hogy adom.
Tillaárom haj!


----------



## CsToth (2010 Szeptember 12)

Háborúban azt mondták,
Tillaárom haj!
Most keveset adunk rád;
Tillaárom haj!
Béke-időn azt vetik,
Másra kell a pénz nekik.
Tillaárom haj!


----------



## CsToth (2010 Szeptember 12)

Ne volnék csak ilyen vén!
Tillaárom haj!
Írótollam letenném,
Tillaárom haj!
S beszegődném maholnap
Csizmadia inasnak.
Tillaárom haj!


----------



## Petruskamaya (2010 Szeptember 12)

Üdv Mindenkinek!
1


----------



## Petruskamaya (2010 Szeptember 12)

2


----------



## Petruskamaya (2010 Szeptember 12)

3


----------



## Petruskamaya (2010 Szeptember 12)

4


----------



## Petruskamaya (2010 Szeptember 12)

5


----------



## Petruskamaya (2010 Szeptember 12)

6


----------



## Petruskamaya (2010 Szeptember 12)

7


----------



## Petruskamaya (2010 Szeptember 12)

8


----------



## Petruskamaya (2010 Szeptember 12)

9


----------



## Petruskamaya (2010 Szeptember 12)

10


----------



## Petruskamaya (2010 Szeptember 12)

11


----------



## Petruskamaya (2010 Szeptember 12)

12


----------



## Petruskamaya (2010 Szeptember 12)

13


----------



## Petruskamaya (2010 Szeptember 12)

14


----------



## Petruskamaya (2010 Szeptember 12)

15


----------



## Petruskamaya (2010 Szeptember 12)

16


----------



## Petruskamaya (2010 Szeptember 12)

17


----------



## Petruskamaya (2010 Szeptember 12)

18


----------



## Petruskamaya (2010 Szeptember 12)

19


----------



## Petruskamaya (2010 Szeptember 12)

20!!!!!!!!!!!!! Hurrá!


----------



## Addama (2010 Szeptember 12)

*20 hozzászólás*

1


----------



## Merci62 (2010 Szeptember 12)

sziasztok


----------



## Addama (2010 Szeptember 12)

2


----------



## Addama (2010 Szeptember 12)

3


----------



## galijudy (2010 Szeptember 12)

jelen


----------



## Merci62 (2010 Szeptember 12)

kíváncsi vagyok az oldalra, de nem tudok hozzáférni


----------



## galijudy (2010 Szeptember 12)

16


----------



## galijudy (2010 Szeptember 12)

17


----------



## Merci62 (2010 Szeptember 12)

érdekes témák szerepelnek rajta


----------



## galijudy (2010 Szeptember 12)

2


----------



## Addama (2010 Szeptember 12)

4


----------



## Merci62 (2010 Szeptember 12)

kreatív oldal, oktatás, világjárás érdekel


----------



## Addama (2010 Szeptember 12)

5


----------



## Addama (2010 Szeptember 12)

6- már kezdem unni


----------



## Addama (2010 Szeptember 12)

7


----------



## Merci62 (2010 Szeptember 12)

belépni szeretnék


----------



## Addama (2010 Szeptember 12)

9


----------



## Merci62 (2010 Szeptember 12)

megnézni a belső tagok számára elérhető oldalakat


----------



## Addama (2010 Szeptember 12)

10-meg van fele


----------



## Merci62 (2010 Szeptember 12)

érdekes


----------



## Addama (2010 Szeptember 12)

11


----------



## Merci62 (2010 Szeptember 12)

témák


----------



## Addama (2010 Szeptember 12)

még 9


----------



## Merci62 (2010 Szeptember 12)

szerepelnek


----------



## Addama (2010 Szeptember 12)

8


----------



## Merci62 (2010 Szeptember 12)

benne


----------



## Addama (2010 Szeptember 12)

már csak 7


----------



## Merci62 (2010 Szeptember 12)

még


----------



## Addama (2010 Szeptember 12)

6


----------



## Merci62 (2010 Szeptember 12)

csak


----------



## Merci62 (2010 Szeptember 12)

most


----------



## Addama (2010 Szeptember 12)

még 5


----------



## Addama (2010 Szeptember 12)

már csak 4


----------



## Merci62 (2010 Szeptember 12)

próbálok


----------



## Addama (2010 Szeptember 12)

és még 3


----------



## Addama (2010 Szeptember 12)

már az utolsó előtti


----------



## Merci62 (2010 Szeptember 12)

ismerkedni


----------



## Addama (2010 Szeptember 12)

19


----------



## Addama (2010 Szeptember 12)

És megvan az utolsó:20


----------



## Merci62 (2010 Szeptember 12)

az oldallal


----------



## Merci62 (2010 Szeptember 12)

sok


----------



## Merci62 (2010 Szeptember 12)

engem


----------



## Merci62 (2010 Szeptember 12)

érdeklő


----------



## zizizizi (2010 Szeptember 12)

Szóval így működik


----------



## wyra76 (2010 Szeptember 12)

nagyon tetszik ez az oldal, sok kreatív ötletet tartalmaz, remélem, hamarosan én is böngészhetek benne, ha összejön a 20 hsz...


----------



## Merci62 (2010 Szeptember 12)

téma


----------



## Merci62 (2010 Szeptember 12)

szerepel


----------



## szabogabriella (2010 Szeptember 12)

Itt vagyok! Üdv mindenkinek!


----------



## szabogabriella (2010 Szeptember 12)

Még mindig kell 11 üzenet...


----------



## zizizizi (2010 Szeptember 12)

Csak szeretnék beköszönni


----------



## szabogabriella (2010 Szeptember 12)

Már csak 10


----------



## szabogabriella (2010 Szeptember 12)

9


----------



## szabogabriella (2010 Szeptember 12)

8


----------



## szabogabriella (2010 Szeptember 12)

7-ez így nem túl izgi...


----------



## szabogabriella (2010 Szeptember 12)

6- próbáltam érdekes dolgokat írni, de nem bírom tovább...


----------



## szabogabriella (2010 Szeptember 12)

5-no commnet


----------



## szabogabriella (2010 Szeptember 12)

4-már írni sem tudok...(no comment)


----------



## szabogabriella (2010 Szeptember 12)

3


----------



## szabogabriella (2010 Szeptember 12)

már csak 2


----------



## szabogabriella (2010 Szeptember 12)

és az utolsó


----------



## szabogabriella (2010 Szeptember 12)

köszi a lehetőséget, hogy megszerezhettem a 20 hozzászólást. Pá


----------



## adam0000 (2010 Szeptember 12)

Jó ez az oldal valakinek meg van a kicsiny falum cimű zenének a kottája?


----------



## vidazsuzsa (2010 Szeptember 12)

Boldog névnapot a Máriáknak!


----------



## adam0000 (2010 Szeptember 12)

valaki van esetleg hajdu-biharbol esetleg püspökladánybol?


----------



## adam0000 (2010 Szeptember 12)

I love pálinka


----------



## adam0000 (2010 Szeptember 12)

Ki szokot pálinkát inni ? gondolom mindenki


----------



## adam0000 (2010 Szeptember 12)

*Sziasztok*

Nekem a kicsiny falum cimü zene kottája kéne és a karaoke... ja is..


----------



## MeszarosMario (2010 Szeptember 12)

*nekemis*



Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


na végre


----------



## MeszarosMario (2010 Szeptember 12)

na 1


----------



## adam0000 (2010 Szeptember 12)

valaki irjon már valami jót a témához


----------



## MeszarosMario (2010 Szeptember 12)

2


----------



## MeszarosMario (2010 Szeptember 12)

3


----------



## MeszarosMario (2010 Szeptember 12)

4


----------



## MeszarosMario (2010 Szeptember 12)

5


----------



## MeszarosMario (2010 Szeptember 12)

6


----------



## MeszarosMario (2010 Szeptember 12)

7


----------



## MeszarosMario (2010 Szeptember 12)

8


----------



## MeszarosMario (2010 Szeptember 12)

9


----------



## MeszarosMario (2010 Szeptember 12)

10


----------



## MeszarosMario (2010 Szeptember 12)

11


----------



## wyra76 (2010 Szeptember 12)

jó ötlet, köszi moderator...


----------



## MeszarosMario (2010 Szeptember 12)

12


----------



## MeszarosMario (2010 Szeptember 12)

13


----------



## MeszarosMario (2010 Szeptember 12)

14


----------



## MeszarosMario (2010 Szeptember 12)

15


----------



## MeszarosMario (2010 Szeptember 12)

16


----------



## szabogabriella (2010 Szeptember 12)

Miért van az, hogy én már több, mint 2 napja regisztráltam, és összeszedtem a 20 hozzászólást, mégsem vagyok állandó tag. Így nem tudok letölteni csatolt file-okat. Mit hagytam ki?


----------



## adam0000 (2010 Szeptember 12)

a


----------



## MeszarosMario (2010 Szeptember 12)

17már csak 3


----------



## MeszarosMario (2010 Szeptember 12)

18 csak 2


----------



## adam0000 (2010 Szeptember 12)

hahóó valaki


----------



## MeszarosMario (2010 Szeptember 12)

19+1


----------



## adam0000 (2010 Szeptember 12)

valaki fenntvan?


----------



## MeszarosMario (2010 Szeptember 12)

20yeeeeeeaaahhhhhhhhh ezazzzzz


----------



## adam0000 (2010 Szeptember 12)

én püspökladányi vok


----------



## MeszarosMario (2010 Szeptember 12)

30323124234234


----------



## adam0000 (2010 Szeptember 12)

*Hello*

hahó valaki


----------



## adam0000 (2010 Szeptember 12)

nincs fent senki?


----------



## adam0000 (2010 Szeptember 12)

5 percet várok még utánna megyek


----------



## szabogabriella (2010 Szeptember 12)

nektek sikerült?


----------



## Dácóó (2010 Szeptember 12)

nem tudok mit mondani


----------



## wyra76 (2010 Szeptember 12)

cinikus az olyan ember, aki mindennek tudja az árát, de semminek nem tudja az értékét. (Oscar Wilde)


----------



## Dácóó (2010 Szeptember 12)

4


----------



## Dácóó (2010 Szeptember 12)

5


----------



## Dácóó (2010 Szeptember 12)

6


----------



## wyra76 (2010 Szeptember 12)

"Ne vesztegesd idődet arra, aki nem tart téged érdemesnek arra, hogy veled töltse." (Gabriel Garcia Marquez)


----------



## Dácóó (2010 Szeptember 12)

7


----------



## wyra76 (2010 Szeptember 12)

"Az unalom az élet betegsége. Meggyógyításához kevés kell, szeretni valakit, vagy akarni valamit." (Alfred de Vigny)


----------



## adam0000 (2010 Szeptember 12)

valaki fennt van?


----------



## Dácóó (2010 Szeptember 12)

8


----------



## Dácóó (2010 Szeptember 12)

9


----------



## adam0000 (2010 Szeptember 12)

ugylátszik mindenki alszik


Na mind1 én megyek most szisasztok


----------



## adam0000 (2010 Szeptember 12)

biztos nincs fennt senki??,


----------



## Dácóó (2010 Szeptember 12)

10


----------



## wyra76 (2010 Szeptember 12)

mára ennyi holnap újra jelentkezem


----------



## Dácóó (2010 Szeptember 12)

11


----------



## adam0000 (2010 Szeptember 12)

???


----------



## adam0000 (2010 Szeptember 12)

nah jó akkor én megyek sziasztok!


----------



## Párta (2010 Szeptember 12)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Párta (2010 Szeptember 12)

A 20 hozzászólás megszerzése után még el kell telnie 24 órának az állandó tagságunk megszerzéséhez.


----------



## Dácóó (2010 Szeptember 12)

11


----------



## Dácóó (2010 Szeptember 12)

12


----------



## Dácóó (2010 Szeptember 12)

13


----------



## Dácóó (2010 Szeptember 12)

14


----------



## Dácóó (2010 Szeptember 12)

15


----------



## Dácóó (2010 Szeptember 12)

16


----------



## Dácóó (2010 Szeptember 12)

17


----------



## Dácóó (2010 Szeptember 12)

18


----------



## Párta (2010 Szeptember 12)

Tudásunk egy csepp, amit nem tudunk, az egy egész óceán.
Isaac Newton


----------



## Dácóó (2010 Szeptember 12)

19


----------



## Dácóó (2010 Szeptember 12)

20


----------



## Livepro (2010 Szeptember 12)

sokadik , Jelen


----------



## Livepro (2010 Szeptember 12)

kéne a 20 ide is


----------



## Párta (2010 Szeptember 12)

Rossz úton jár az, aki álmokból épít várat, s közben elfelejt élni.
J. K. Rowling


----------



## Párta (2010 Szeptember 12)

De erre egy csillag táncra perdült, s az alatt születtem én. (William Shakespeare)


----------



## gombocz (2010 Szeptember 12)

Sok ez a húsz üzenet.


----------



## Párta (2010 Szeptember 12)

Egy - megérett a meggy,


----------



## Párta (2010 Szeptember 12)

Kettő - csipkebokor vessző,


----------



## Párta (2010 Szeptember 12)

Három - te vagy az én párom,


----------



## Párta (2010 Szeptember 12)

Négy - te kis leány hová mégy,


----------



## Párta (2010 Szeptember 12)

Öt - érik a tök,


----------



## Párta (2010 Szeptember 12)

Hat - hasad a pad,


----------



## gombocz (2010 Szeptember 12)

Sok üzenetet kell még írnom!


----------



## Párta (2010 Szeptember 12)

Hét – zsemlét süt a pék,


----------



## Párta (2010 Szeptember 12)

Nyolc - üres a polc,


----------



## Párta (2010 Szeptember 12)

Kilenc - kis Ferenc,


----------



## lain (2010 Szeptember 12)

Én a a húszat szeretném összekaparni


----------



## Párta (2010 Szeptember 12)

Tíz - tiszta víz,
Ha nem tiszta, vidd vissza,
Majd a cica megissza.


----------



## lain (2010 Szeptember 12)

persze még messze vagyok tőle


----------



## gombocz (2010 Szeptember 12)

Jó ötletnek tartom.


----------



## tourer (2010 Szeptember 12)

Tourer: jelen


----------



## tourer (2010 Szeptember 12)

A húsz hozzászólás összeszedéséhez sajnos zárva találtam a megfelelő topic-ot.


----------



## tourer (2010 Szeptember 12)

Sajnos elég nehezem megy. Lassan töltődik be és frissül az oldal.


----------



## tourer (2010 Szeptember 12)

Ez a negyedik hozzászólásom. Hej de soká' lesz meg a húsz!


----------



## tourer (2010 Szeptember 12)

Minden egyes ilyen beírással egyre közelebb vagyok.


----------



## tourer (2010 Szeptember 12)

Egyetlen kis midi fájlt szeretnék meghallgatni.


----------



## tourer (2010 Szeptember 12)

A Republic-tól az Ezt a földet választottam c. dalt.


----------



## Dezoxi (2010 Szeptember 12)

1


----------



## Dezoxi (2010 Szeptember 12)

2


----------



## Dezoxi (2010 Szeptember 12)

233


----------



## Dezoxi (2010 Szeptember 12)

334


----------



## Dezoxi (2010 Szeptember 12)

qwertzuiop


----------



## Dezoxi (2010 Szeptember 12)

12wer4


----------



## Gulyasleves (2010 Szeptember 12)

2019181716151413121110987654321


----------



## Dezoxi (2010 Szeptember 12)

Kapcsolatteremtő gyógyítás


----------



## Gulyasleves (2010 Szeptember 12)

201918171615141312111098765432


----------



## Dezoxi (2010 Szeptember 12)

Kapcsolatteremtő gyógyítás


----------



## Gulyasleves (2010 Szeptember 12)

20191817161514131211109876543


----------



## Gulyasleves (2010 Szeptember 12)

2019181716151413121110987654


----------



## Dezoxi (2010 Szeptember 12)

Kapcsolatteremtő


----------



## Gulyasleves (2010 Szeptember 12)

201918171615141312111098765


----------



## Dezoxi (2010 Szeptember 12)

cdeasrt


----------



## Gulyasleves (2010 Szeptember 12)

20191817161514131211109876


----------



## Gulyasleves (2010 Szeptember 12)

2019181716151413121110987


----------



## Gulyasleves (2010 Szeptember 12)

201918171615141312111098


----------



## lain (2010 Szeptember 12)

Láttam magam, ahogy ott ülök a fügefaág hajlatában, és éhen halok, pusztán azért, mert nem tudok dönteni, melyik fügéért is nyújtsam a kezem. Kellett volna mindegyik, de ha valamelyiket választom, ez azt jelenti, hogy a többit elveszítem, és ahogy ott ültem, tanácstalanul habozva, a fügék egyszerre ráncosodni kezdtek, feketedni, és egyik a másik után pottyant le a földre, a lábam elé.
Sylvia Plath


----------



## Gulyasleves (2010 Szeptember 12)

20191817161514131211109


----------



## lain (2010 Szeptember 12)

Az üres tér sohasem elpocsékolt tér. Elpocsékolt az a tér, amiben sok művészi alkotás van.
Andy Warhol


----------



## Dezoxi (2010 Szeptember 12)

frrtgreg


----------



## Gulyasleves (2010 Szeptember 12)

2019181716151413121110


----------



## lain (2010 Szeptember 12)

A mi korunkban a zene mindinkább arra törekszik, hogy szentimentális, vagy tragikus történeteknek kísérőjelensége legyen, s ilyenformán hovatovább egy vásári bódé kikiáltójának gyanús szerepét tölti be, aki a bódéban tulajdonképpen megbúvó sötét Semminek igyekszik hangos reklámot csinálni.
Claude Achille Debussy


----------



## Dezoxi (2010 Szeptember 12)

KAPCSOLATTEREMTŐ GYÓGYÍTÁS efgqwe


----------



## Dezoxi (2010 Szeptember 12)

KAPCSO LAT TE REMT efwq


----------



## lain (2010 Szeptember 12)

Ha egy olyan társadalomban élsz, ahol az emberek nem szerelnek zárakat az ajtókra, az még messze nem jelenti azt, hogy bemehetsz és ellophatod a dolgaikat, csak azért, mert megteheted.
Anton Corbijn


----------



## Gulyasleves (2010 Szeptember 12)

20191817161514131211


----------



## Dezoxi (2010 Szeptember 12)

Állakortelhertsedezteremnek


----------



## Dezoxi (2010 Szeptember 12)

Megemberesedéseitekkel


----------



## lain (2010 Szeptember 12)

Ha egy évig hallgatunk, elfelejtünk fecsegni, és megtanulunk beszélni.
Friedrich Nietzsche


----------



## Gulyasleves (2010 Szeptember 12)

201918171615141312


----------



## lain (2010 Szeptember 12)

Van néhány dolog az életben, amit még a legjobb barátod sem tud megérteni, de te képes leszel megtalálni az ideális könyvet vagy meghallgatni a helyes dalt, és megérted.
Björk


----------



## Gulyasleves (2010 Szeptember 12)

2019181716151413


----------



## Gulyasleves (2010 Szeptember 12)

20191817161514


----------



## Gulyasleves (2010 Szeptember 12)

201918171615


----------



## Gulyasleves (2010 Szeptember 12)

2019181716


----------



## lain (2010 Szeptember 12)

A zene önmagán kívül semmit sem képes kifejezni.
Igor Fjodorovics Sztravinszkij


----------



## Gulyasleves (2010 Szeptember 12)

20191817


----------



## lain (2010 Szeptember 12)

Gyakran éreztem, hogy nekem abban telnék gyönyörűségem, ha mindig mehetnék, egyenest, az orrom után, anélkül, hogy tudnám, hová, anélkül, hogy bárki nyugtalankodnék miatta, és ha mindig új országokat látnék. Én soha sehol sem vagyok igazán, és azt hiszem: máshol mindig jobb lenne, mint ott, ahol vagyok.
Charles Baudelaire


----------



## Gulyasleves (2010 Szeptember 12)

201918


----------



## Gulyasleves (2010 Szeptember 12)

2019


----------



## Gulyasleves (2010 Szeptember 12)

20


----------



## lain (2010 Szeptember 12)

Illúzióink száma talán éppoly végtelen, mint az emberek kapcsolata egymás közt, vagy mint az embereké a dolgokhoz. És valahányszor az illúzió eltűnik, vagyis ha a lényt vagy a tényt olyannak látjuk, amilyen rajtunk kívül, a valóságban, különös érzés támad bennünk: félig sajnáljuk az eltűnt ábrándképet, félig kellemesen meglep az újdonság, a reális tény.
Charles Baudelaire


----------



## Gulyasleves (2010 Szeptember 12)

21


----------



## lain (2010 Szeptember 12)

Az intelligencia a jelszavak, a vezényszavak, a tilalmak, a zászlók, a körmenetek, a keresztes hadjáratok esküdt ellensége. Aki intelligens, takarékoskodik a tapssal és a füttyel.
Emmanuelle Arsan


----------



## lain (2010 Szeptember 12)

A tudománynak persze számos csodás eredménye van, én azonban sokkal jobban élvezem a boldogságot, mint az igazságot.
Douglas Adams


----------



## Soffyee (2010 Szeptember 12)




----------



## lain (2010 Szeptember 12)

Ha olyan tökéletes az alkotása, miért akarja tőle Isten, hogy térdre boruljon?
Lars von Trier


----------



## Soffyee (2010 Szeptember 12)

Olyan elfoglalt vagy, hogy vannak napok, amikor nem tudsz gondolkozni, és néha kifejezetten jó, ha nem tudsz gondolkodni. Stephen King


----------



## lain (2010 Szeptember 12)

Nem elég, ha szép a kert, feltétlenül hinni kell, hogy tündérek lakják a mélyét?
Douglas Adams


----------



## lain (2010 Szeptember 12)

A szabadság nagyszerű elnevezés, ezért szeretnek élni vele. Azt gondolod, hogy ha a börtönt igazi szabadságnak nevezed, akkor az emberek rohanni fognak a fegyházba, és a legrosszabb a dologban az, hogy tökéletesen igazad van. A szó a legtöbb ember szemében fontosabb, mint maga a dolog. Azt az embert követik, aki legsűrűbben és legharsányabb hangon ismétli meg a szót.
Aldous Huxley


----------



## Soffyee (2010 Szeptember 12)

"A világ tele van veszélyekkel, és elég, ha az ember pislant, máris lemarad valamiről."  Kaliforgia c. film


----------



## lain (2010 Szeptember 12)

Az én lelkemben nincsen dal egy darab se, a líra számomra csak egy húros hangszer, így munkakedvem serkentésére rangadót rendeztem a költészet hat legnépszerűbb alapgondolata között: 1. szép vagy és szeretlek, 2. nem szeretsz, 3. nem szeretlek, 4. halhatatlan vagyok, 5. carpe diem, 6. évszakváltás - türelmesen húztam a strigulákat minden vers után.
Szécsi Noémi


----------



## lain (2010 Szeptember 12)

Mindenütt jó, de legjobb máshol.
Naomi Klein


----------



## Soffyee (2010 Szeptember 12)

"A kutya nemesebbé teszi a nemest és aljasabbá az aljast." Jack London


----------



## Soffyee (2010 Szeptember 12)

Minden állat önzetlen, s akit szeret, azért az életét is kockára teszi. Carol Bigley


----------



## lain (2010 Szeptember 12)

A Föld nem magától haldoklik, hanem lassan megölik. A gyilkosainak pedig neve és címe van.
Utah Phillips


----------



## Soffyee (2010 Szeptember 12)

Azt tartják, a macska a szellemvilág őrzője, ezért követi a gazdáját a halál kapuján át, hogy ott is neki dorombolhasson. Carol Bigley


----------



## Soffyee (2010 Szeptember 12)

A szerelem olyan, mint egy kád forró víz – nyakig elmerülsz benne, aztán szép lassan kihűl.


----------



## Soffyee (2010 Szeptember 12)

A sikeres ember az, aki reggel felkel, este lefekszik, és közben azt csinálja, amihez kedve van. Bob Dylan


----------



## lain (2010 Szeptember 12)

Állandóan pozitívnak lenni annyi, mint mellőzni mindent, ami fontos, szent, vagy értékes.
Kurt Cobain


----------



## Soffyee (2010 Szeptember 12)

Az a becsületes, aki mindig élete utolsó órája szerint él. Tamási Áron


----------



## Soffyee (2010 Szeptember 12)

A tömeg magányos hely, olyan közösség, amiből hiányzik a szeretet. Stephen King


----------



## Soffyee (2010 Szeptember 12)

Minden állat egyenlő, de egyes állatok egyenlőbbek a többinél. George Orwell


----------



## Soffyee (2010 Szeptember 12)

A kutyától hűséget, kitartást tanulhat egy fiúgyermek, meg azt, hogy háromszor körbeforogjon, mielőtt lefekszik. Robert Charles Benchley


----------



## lain (2010 Szeptember 12)

Na, megvan a húsz


----------



## erikas (2010 Szeptember 12)

imrus írta:


> 2 szia jelen


SMS
Születésnapod alkalmából nem kívánok egyebet, csendes lépteid kísérje szeretet, szívedben béke, lelkedben nyugalom, légy BOLDOG ezen a szép napon!


----------



## Dezoxi (2010 Szeptember 12)

Köszönöm a segítséget


----------



## Dezoxi (2010 Szeptember 12)

na még 4


----------



## Dezoxi (2010 Szeptember 12)

3


----------



## Dezoxi (2010 Szeptember 12)

2


----------



## Dezoxi (2010 Szeptember 12)

1


----------



## Dezoxi (2010 Szeptember 12)

Köszönöm szépen  
Főleg, hogy itt megtaláltam azt a könyvet, amit keresek!!!


----------



## buggs bunny (2010 Szeptember 12)

-Mit kap a víziló, ha feljön a víz alól?
-???
-Levegőt.


----------



## buggs bunny (2010 Szeptember 12)

Két vakló beszélget egymással.
Az egyik azt mondja a másiknak. - Indulsz a holnapi versenyen?
Nem látom semmi akadályát...


----------



## buggs bunny (2010 Szeptember 12)

6


----------



## buggs bunny (2010 Szeptember 12)

A stewardess kérdezi az utastól:
- Parancsol vacsorát?
- Miből lehet választani?
- Igen vagy nem.


----------



## buggs bunny (2010 Szeptember 12)

- Doktor úr, mondja, ha leveszik a gipszet, fogok tudni majd zongorázni?
- Természetesen.
- De jóóó! Eddig nem tudtam.


----------



## buggs bunny (2010 Szeptember 12)

- Főúr, kérem! Kinek kell fizetni?
A pincér magától értetődő könnyedséggel:
- Hát nekem!
- Huh! - sóhajt fel a skót megkönnyebbülve - már azt hittem, nekem!


----------



## erikas (2010 Szeptember 12)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


----------



## erikas (2010 Szeptember 12)

Sziasztok !


----------



## buggs bunny (2010 Szeptember 12)

10


----------



## erikas (2010 Szeptember 12)

Mivel ma születésnapod vagyon, legyen minden virág szagos nagyon. Áldjon meg az Isten, üssön meg a gutta, ha nem tudod, hogy ezt az SMSt ki írta!


----------



## erikas (2010 Szeptember 12)

10


----------



## erikas (2010 Szeptember 12)

11


----------



## erikas (2010 Szeptember 12)

12


----------



## buggs bunny (2010 Szeptember 12)

11


----------



## erikas (2010 Szeptember 12)

Az irónia főként az elme játéka. A humor inkább a szívé, az érzelemé. Jules Renard


----------



## erikas (2010 Szeptember 12)

A szellemesség művelt pimaszság.  Arisztotelész


----------



## erikas (2010 Szeptember 12)

Ha nem fognám fel tréfásan az életet, most sírnék.  Hupikék törpikék c. film


----------



## erikas (2010 Szeptember 12)

16


----------



## erikas (2010 Szeptember 12)

A humor a méltóság támasza, fölényünket hirdeti mindazzal szemben, amit a sors ránk mér. Romain Gary


----------



## buggs bunny (2010 Szeptember 12)

12...


----------



## erikas (2010 Szeptember 12)

17


----------



## erikas (2010 Szeptember 12)

19


----------



## Rózácska (2010 Szeptember 12)

Remélem sokan jelentkeznek! Üdvözlettel: Rozália


----------



## erikas (2010 Szeptember 12)

Végül is mindnyájan azért vagyunk a földön, hogy nevessünk. Amelyik napon nem nevetünk, az elveszett nap. Aztán meg az az egyetlen nyugtató, amelynek nincs mellékhatása. A nevetés nem öl: hiszen mind élünk. Ahogy a kínaiak mondják: legyél szegény vagy gazdag, elégedj meg a sorsoddal, mert bolond az, aki nem neveti ki a körülményeket. Temesi Ferenc


----------



## Rózácska (2010 Szeptember 12)

Úgy érzem mindenről lemaradtam. Üdvözlettel: Rozália


----------



## erikas (2010 Szeptember 12)

Talán sikerült .............


----------



## buggs bunny (2010 Szeptember 12)

13....


----------



## Rózácska (2010 Szeptember 12)

Jelen vagyok. Üdvözlettel: Rozália


----------



## buggs bunny (2010 Szeptember 12)

14.........


----------



## buggs bunny (2010 Szeptember 12)

15......


----------



## buggs bunny (2010 Szeptember 12)

16............


----------



## buggs bunny (2010 Szeptember 12)

17..................


----------



## buggs bunny (2010 Szeptember 12)

18......................


----------



## Rózácska (2010 Szeptember 12)

Nem szeretném. Rozália


----------



## buggs bunny (2010 Szeptember 12)

19....................


----------



## buggs bunny (2010 Szeptember 12)

20....................................huh


----------



## Rózácska (2010 Szeptember 12)

De igen, csak még kezdő vagyok. Üdv: Rozália


----------



## erikas (2010 Szeptember 12)

Köszi ! Mindenkinek..............


----------



## Rózácska (2010 Szeptember 12)

Biztos vannak még a háztáji-raktárban olyan vegyszerek, amiket már rég betiltottak! Üdv: Rozália


----------



## buggs bunny (2010 Szeptember 12)

köszönöm, és a könyvet is megtaláltam, amit régóta kerestem


----------



## Rózácska (2010 Szeptember 12)

De szeretnék én is ilyen naplót vezetni! Üdvözlettel: Rozália


----------



## bobolyka (2010 Szeptember 12)

köszönöm a segítséget


----------



## gttt (2010 Szeptember 12)

1


----------



## bobolyka (2010 Szeptember 12)

helló


----------



## domady (2010 Szeptember 12)

helloka


----------



## domady (2010 Szeptember 12)

1


----------



## Rózácska (2010 Szeptember 12)

Nagyon szeretném, hogy meg legyen a húsz hozzászólásom. Üdv: Rozália


----------



## Rózácska (2010 Szeptember 12)

Remélem valaki tud majd segíteni! Üdv: Rozália


----------



## lkoltai (2010 Szeptember 12)

*üdvözlet*

Sziasztok üdvözlök mindenkit


----------



## gttt (2010 Szeptember 12)

2


----------



## lkoltai (2010 Szeptember 12)

1...


----------



## lkoltai (2010 Szeptember 12)

2......


----------



## lkoltai (2010 Szeptember 12)

3..........


----------



## lkoltai (2010 Szeptember 12)

4.....


----------



## gttt (2010 Szeptember 12)

helló


----------



## gttt (2010 Szeptember 12)

4


----------



## lkoltai (2010 Szeptember 12)

5.......


----------



## lkoltai (2010 Szeptember 12)

6............


----------



## lkoltai (2010 Szeptember 12)

7.....................


----------



## lkoltai (2010 Szeptember 12)

8.........


----------



## lkoltai (2010 Szeptember 12)

9............


----------



## gttt (2010 Szeptember 12)

5


----------



## lkoltai (2010 Szeptember 12)

10............................


----------



## nezegeto1 (2010 Szeptember 12)

*vicc1*

*Találkozás:
Nyuszika és a róka találkoznak az erdőben. Nyuszika köszön:
- Szia vöröske!
- Te engem ne vöröskézz le!
- Miért, jobb lenne, ha lerókáználak.....!?!*


----------



## gttt (2010 Szeptember 12)

6


----------



## nezegeto1 (2010 Szeptember 12)

*vicc2*

*Előző munkahely:
A HR-es kérdezi az új titkárnőt:
- És mondja, az előző munkahelyén mennyi volt az évi fizetése?
- ??? Nálunk az előző munkahelyemen nem dolgozott egy Évi sem!*


----------



## gttt (2010 Szeptember 12)

7


----------



## nezegeto1 (2010 Szeptember 12)

*vicc3*

*Margarin:
Két egér beszélget a kamrában:
- Rád fog esni a margarin!
- Rámamargarin?*


----------



## nezegeto1 (2010 Szeptember 12)

*vicc4*

*Trükk:
- Mondja Kovács bácsi, maga mit szokott csinálni, ha este nem tud elaludni?
- Én? Elszámolok háromig, és már alszom is.
- Tényleg? Csak háromig?
- Háromig, de van úgy, hogy fél négyig is.*


----------



## gttt (2010 Szeptember 12)

8


----------



## nezegeto1 (2010 Szeptember 12)

*vicc5*

*Bevásárlás:
- Pistike, szaladj le a boltba, hozzál egy kiló hurkát! De ne véreset!
- DENEVÉRESET???*


----------



## nezegeto1 (2010 Szeptember 12)

*Egyenlet:
- Kislányom, teljesen egyedül oldottad meg ezt az egyenletet?
- Nem. Két ismeretlennel.*


----------



## nezegeto1 (2010 Szeptember 12)

*Kérdés:
- Miért nincs bástya a vonaton?
- Mert a vonat nem vár.....*


----------



## lkoltai (2010 Szeptember 12)

11.....


----------



## nezegeto1 (2010 Szeptember 12)

*Úszásoktatás:
- Hogy tanítja a varázsló úszni a pókot?
- Hókusz, pók ússz!*


----------



## nezegeto1 (2010 Szeptember 12)

*
Tehén:
A tehén bonyolult állat. De én megfejtem*


----------



## lkoltai (2010 Szeptember 12)

Hogy hívják....
- Albert Einstein torz testvérét? Frank Einstein.


----------



## nezegeto1 (2010 Szeptember 12)

*Akarsz sokat keresni? - Igen. - Akkor jól elbújok*


----------



## lkoltai (2010 Szeptember 12)

hogy hívják A vámpírok adminisztrátorát? Vérelszámoló.


----------



## nezegeto1 (2010 Szeptember 12)

*
Mi lesz a kígyó és a kenguru keresztezéséből? Ugrókötél*


----------



## lkoltai (2010 Szeptember 12)

hogy hívják Azt a ragadozót, amelyik bűnözőket eszik? Gonosztevő.


----------



## nezegeto1 (2010 Szeptember 12)

Ez tetszett.


----------



## lkoltai (2010 Szeptember 12)

hogy hívják Az okos kisfiú nagyszülőjét? Agymama


----------



## lkoltai (2010 Szeptember 12)

köszi


----------



## nezegeto1 (2010 Szeptember 12)

*Mi van az idegbeteg ló lábán? -Pszichopata.*


----------



## lkoltai (2010 Szeptember 12)

Az V. kerület orvosát? Dr. Oetker.


----------



## gttt (2010 Szeptember 12)

9


----------



## nezegeto1 (2010 Szeptember 12)

*Mennyi az ember átlagos alvásigénye? Csak még öt perc ..*


----------



## nezegeto1 (2010 Szeptember 12)

*Mi kell a sörösládák cipeléséhez? Rekeszizom.*


----------



## lkoltai (2010 Szeptember 12)

A hortobágyi rendőr kutyáját? Pulice.


----------



## nezegeto1 (2010 Szeptember 12)

*Ki követi el a legtöbb összeadási hibát? *
*Az anyakönyvvezető**
*


----------



## Rózácska (2010 Szeptember 12)

*Gyűjtés*

Üdvözlet mindenkinek!
Gyűjtöm a 20 hozzászólást.Rozália


----------



## gttt (2010 Szeptember 12)

10


----------



## nezegeto1 (2010 Szeptember 12)

*Hogy öltöznek az eszkimók? - ??? - Nagyon gyorsan!*


----------



## lkoltai (2010 Szeptember 12)

A sovány kutyát? AnoRex.


----------



## lkoltai (2010 Szeptember 12)

A kakukk drogját? Kakukkfű.


----------



## nezegeto1 (2010 Szeptember 12)

*Milyen buli van az intenzív osztályon? - Eszméletlen!*


----------



## lkoltai (2010 Szeptember 12)

A borostás papot? Szőrzetes


----------



## nezegeto1 (2010 Szeptember 12)

*"Nénike odamegy a sírásóhoz a temetőben.
- Megmondaná aranyoskám merre találom a 41es parcella 34-es sírt???
- Borzasztó alakok maguk! Elmászkálnak, aztán meg nem találnak vissza.*


----------



## lkoltai (2010 Szeptember 12)

A lassú postást? Levéltetű.


----------



## lkoltai (2010 Szeptember 12)




----------



## nezegeto1 (2010 Szeptember 12)

Na, elvileg ezzel meg is lesz a 20... és elvileg így végre letölthetem azt az _1_ számot amit régóta keresek.  
Köszi, hogy beszálltál a viccelődésbe. Minden jót.


----------



## lkoltai (2010 Szeptember 12)

hogy hívják a vízsisportokat űző kopasz nyomozót? Kojak-kenu


----------



## lkoltai (2010 Szeptember 12)

Azt a cápát,amelyik állandóan az Antarktisz körül úszkál?
DéliSHARK!


----------



## lkoltai (2010 Szeptember 12)

A jós legkisebb fiát? Jóska.


----------



## gttt (2010 Szeptember 12)

11


----------



## lkoltai (2010 Szeptember 12)

hogy hívják Azt a nőt, aki nem vette be a tablettát? Anyu!


----------



## lkoltai (2010 Szeptember 12)

én is köszönöm.... jó éjszakát neked...


----------



## gttt (2010 Szeptember 12)

12


----------



## Rózácska (2010 Szeptember 12)

Én is próbálkozom a húsz értelmessel. Rozália


----------



## Rózácska (2010 Szeptember 12)

Sokan vannak akik már regisztráltak előttünk, csak összejön nekünk is a 20. Rozália


----------



## Anasztázia1 (2010 Szeptember 12)

Bocs


----------



## Rózácska (2010 Szeptember 12)

Ma addig nem nyugszom, míg meg nem lesz. Rozália


----------



## gttt (2010 Szeptember 12)

13


----------



## gttt (2010 Szeptember 12)

14


----------



## gttt (2010 Szeptember 12)

15


----------



## gttt (2010 Szeptember 12)

16


----------



## Rózácska (2010 Szeptember 12)

Köszönöm a segítséget! Rozália


----------



## gttt (2010 Szeptember 12)

17


----------



## gttt (2010 Szeptember 12)

18


----------



## Rózácska (2010 Szeptember 12)

Ha ezen túl leszek, remélem én is tudok segíteni másoknak! Rozália


----------



## Rózácska (2010 Szeptember 12)

Miért van erre szükség?


----------



## Rózácska (2010 Szeptember 12)

Mindenkinek túl kellett ezen lennie? Az elejétől?


----------



## gttt (2010 Szeptember 12)

18


----------



## gttt (2010 Szeptember 12)

19


----------



## gttt (2010 Szeptember 12)

20


----------



## gttt (2010 Szeptember 12)

21


----------



## mg007 (2010 Szeptember 12)

Nem dicsősége a sasnak, ha legyőzi a galambot.


----------



## mg007 (2010 Szeptember 12)

Az ember képes hinni a lehetetlenben, de nem képes hinni a valószínűtlenben.


----------



## mg007 (2010 Szeptember 12)

Ha a rossz úton indulsz el, minden ami történt, az ellened irányuló összeesküvés bizonyítéka lesz.


----------



## mg007 (2010 Szeptember 12)

Ha meg akarod mérni, milyen mély a folyó, ne használd mindkét lábad.


----------



## mg007 (2010 Szeptember 12)

Kezdem úgy érezni, hogy egy ember bölcsességének mértéke a tanácstalansága.


----------



## mg007 (2010 Szeptember 12)

A legnagyobb kegy, hogy az emberi elme nem képes összefüggést teremteni a benne lévő dolgok összessége között.


----------



## mg007 (2010 Szeptember 12)

Istennel nem lehet magázódni.


----------



## mg007 (2010 Szeptember 12)

Ne féljünk nagyot lépni, ha ez tűnik szükségesnek. Két kis ugrással nem jutunk át a szakadékon.


----------



## mg007 (2010 Szeptember 12)

A helyes döntés kulcsa a tapasztalat, a tapasztalat forrásai pedig többnyire a rossz döntések.


----------



## mg007 (2010 Szeptember 12)

Egyik ember hatalma a másik gyengesége.


----------



## gttt (2010 Szeptember 12)

22


----------



## mg007 (2010 Szeptember 12)

Mindenki azokat a dolgokat ítéli meg helyesen, amelyeket ismer.


----------



## mg007 (2010 Szeptember 12)

Soha ne bontsuk le a kerítést, amíg nem tudjuk, miért húzták fel.


----------



## mg007 (2010 Szeptember 12)

Nem idővel kell mérni az életet, hanem cselekedettel.


----------



## mg007 (2010 Szeptember 12)

Ne igyekezz mindent megtudni, mert akkor nem tanulsz semmit.


----------



## mg007 (2010 Szeptember 12)

A demokrácia annak művészete, hogyan lehet egy cirkuszt a majomketrecből irányítani.


----------



## mg007 (2010 Szeptember 12)

Általában csak azokat a dolgokat látjuk meg, amelyeket keresünk. Annyira, hogy néha ott is látjuk őket, ahol nincsenek.


----------



## mg007 (2010 Szeptember 12)

A félelem legerősebb és többnyire leghatásosabb ellenszere a közvetlen cselekvés.


----------



## mg007 (2010 Szeptember 12)

Minden bonyolult problémára létezik egyszerű, kézenfekvő és rossz megoldás.


----------



## mg007 (2010 Szeptember 12)

Az emberek kormányzásának két hatalmas eszköze a félelem és a remény.


----------



## mg007 (2010 Szeptember 12)

Az ember úgy változtathatja meg életét, hogy megváltoztatja gondolkodását.


----------



## mg007 (2010 Szeptember 12)

A dolgoknak olyan egyszerűeknek kell lenniük, amennyire csak lehetnek, de nem egyszerűbbeknek.


----------



## tourer (2010 Szeptember 12)

megint itt vagyok


----------



## tourer (2010 Szeptember 12)

és még 12 hozzászólás kell


----------



## tourer (2010 Szeptember 12)

vagy csak 11?


----------



## tourer (2010 Szeptember 12)

A nővérem gyűjti a kávécukrot. Rengeteg van már neki.


----------



## tourer (2010 Szeptember 12)

Ha esetleg valaki szintén kávécukor gyűjtő, akkor cserélhetnének.


----------



## tourer (2010 Szeptember 12)

Én nem gyűjtök semmit.


----------



## tourer (2010 Szeptember 12)

Ez így természetesen nem igaz, de olyan rendszerezetten semmit.


----------



## tourer (2010 Szeptember 12)

Már csak hat hozzászólás. Juhéj!


----------



## tourer (2010 Szeptember 12)

Nem értem miért kell 20 hozzászólásnak lenni.


----------



## tourer (2010 Szeptember 12)

Miközben arra buzdítanak, hogy a húsz hozzászólást a legkönnyebben a semmiről való írogatással lehet elérni.


----------



## tourer (2010 Szeptember 12)

Már csak három semmitmondó hozzászólás.


----------



## tourer (2010 Szeptember 12)

Kettő?


----------



## tourer (2010 Szeptember 12)

Nem! Egy!


----------



## tourer (2010 Szeptember 12)

És az utolsó, hogy biztosan meglegyen.


----------



## tourer (2010 Szeptember 12)

Próbáltam és azt írja, hogy nem elég.


----------



## tourer (2010 Szeptember 12)

Hány hozzászólás kell a boldogsághoz?


----------



## maranello550 (2010 Szeptember 12)

köszönöm a lehetőséget


----------



## maranello550 (2010 Szeptember 12)

köszönöm a lehetőséget 2


----------



## maranello550 (2010 Szeptember 12)

köszönöm a lehetőséget 3


----------



## maranello550 (2010 Szeptember 12)

köszönöm a lehetőséget 4


----------



## maranello550 (2010 Szeptember 12)

köszönöm a lehetőséget 5


----------



## maranello550 (2010 Szeptember 12)

köszönöm a lehetőséget 6


----------



## maranello550 (2010 Szeptember 12)

köszönöm a lehetőséget 7


----------



## maranello550 (2010 Szeptember 12)

köszönöm a lehetőséget :smile:8


----------



## maranello550 (2010 Szeptember 12)

köszönöm a lehetőséget :smile:9


----------



## maranello550 (2010 Szeptember 12)

köszönöm a lehetőséget :smile:10


----------



## maranello550 (2010 Szeptember 12)

köszönöm a lehetőséget :smile:11


----------



## maranello550 (2010 Szeptember 12)

köszönöm a lehetőséget :smile:12


----------



## maranello550 (2010 Szeptember 12)

köszönöm a lehetőséget :smile:13


----------



## maranello550 (2010 Szeptember 12)

köszönöm a lehetőséget :smile:14


----------



## maranello550 (2010 Szeptember 12)

köszönöm a lehetőséget :smile:15


----------



## pari (2010 Szeptember 12)

teszt


----------



## pari (2010 Szeptember 12)

udv nektek


----------



## pari (2010 Szeptember 12)

irodalom temaban talatam meg itt amit keresek...


----------



## pari (2010 Szeptember 12)

es mar csak 16x kell ide irnom, sry


----------



## pari (2010 Szeptember 12)

15


----------



## pari (2010 Szeptember 12)

Xiv


----------



## pari (2010 Szeptember 12)

tizenharom


----------



## pari (2010 Szeptember 12)

twelve


----------



## pari (2010 Szeptember 12)

elf


----------



## pari (2010 Szeptember 12)

10


----------



## pari (2010 Szeptember 12)

Ix


----------



## pari (2010 Szeptember 12)

nyolc


----------



## pari (2010 Szeptember 12)

seven up


----------



## pari (2010 Szeptember 12)

sech


----------



## pari (2010 Szeptember 12)

V


----------



## pari (2010 Szeptember 12)

4


----------



## pari (2010 Szeptember 12)

harom


----------



## pari (2010 Szeptember 12)

two


----------



## pari (2010 Szeptember 12)

1


----------



## pari (2010 Szeptember 12)

0


----------



## pari (2010 Szeptember 12)

?


----------



## maranello550 (2010 Szeptember 13)

*köszönöm*

köszönöm


----------



## maranello550 (2010 Szeptember 13)

köszönöm1


----------



## maranello550 (2010 Szeptember 13)

köszönöm2


----------



## maranello550 (2010 Szeptember 13)

köszönöm3


----------



## maranello550 (2010 Szeptember 13)

köszönöm4


----------



## szasza1975 (2010 Szeptember 13)

Köszönöm


----------



## szasza1975 (2010 Szeptember 13)

20


----------



## szasza1975 (2010 Szeptember 13)

19


----------



## szasza1975 (2010 Szeptember 13)

18


----------



## szasza1975 (2010 Szeptember 13)

17


----------



## szasza1975 (2010 Szeptember 13)

16


----------



## szasza1975 (2010 Szeptember 13)

15


----------



## szasza1975 (2010 Szeptember 13)

14


----------



## szasza1975 (2010 Szeptember 13)

13


----------



## szasza1975 (2010 Szeptember 13)

12


----------



## szasza1975 (2010 Szeptember 13)

11


----------



## szasza1975 (2010 Szeptember 13)

10


----------



## szasza1975 (2010 Szeptember 13)

9


----------



## szasza1975 (2010 Szeptember 13)

8


----------



## szasza1975 (2010 Szeptember 13)

7


----------



## szasza1975 (2010 Szeptember 13)

6


----------



## szasza1975 (2010 Szeptember 13)

5


----------



## szasza1975 (2010 Szeptember 13)

4


----------



## szasza1975 (2010 Szeptember 13)

3


----------



## szasza1975 (2010 Szeptember 13)

2


----------



## szasza1975 (2010 Szeptember 13)

1


----------



## szasza1975 (2010 Szeptember 13)

Bummm!


----------



## tokeske (2010 Szeptember 13)

koszi


----------



## tokeske (2010 Szeptember 13)

canada


----------



## Anarkhon (2010 Szeptember 13)

Üdvvagymi


----------



## piros55 (2010 Szeptember 13)

*Jó reggelt !*


----------



## S.Angela (2010 Szeptember 13)

Jó reggelt mindenkinek


----------



## csoni78 (2010 Szeptember 13)

*hello*

hello


----------



## csoni78 (2010 Szeptember 13)

hellobello


----------



## csoni78 (2010 Szeptember 13)

hellobellohello


----------



## csoni78 (2010 Szeptember 13)

szózat b-dúr


----------



## csoni78 (2010 Szeptember 13)

még kell 16


----------



## csoni78 (2010 Szeptember 13)

na már csak 15. Az sok


----------



## csoni78 (2010 Szeptember 13)

14?


----------



## csoni78 (2010 Szeptember 13)

13 db hozzászóláááás


----------



## csoni78 (2010 Szeptember 13)

oké még 12


----------



## csoni78 (2010 Szeptember 13)

tizenegy


----------



## csoni78 (2010 Szeptember 13)

tizedik


----------



## csoni78 (2010 Szeptember 13)

9


----------



## csoni78 (2010 Szeptember 13)

8


----------



## csoni78 (2010 Szeptember 13)

7


----------



## csoni78 (2010 Szeptember 13)

654


----------



## csoni78 (2010 Szeptember 13)

5


----------



## csoni78 (2010 Szeptember 13)

ahoj


----------



## csoni78 (2010 Szeptember 13)

three more


----------



## csoni78 (2010 Szeptember 13)

just 2


----------



## csoni78 (2010 Szeptember 13)

and the last....


----------



## rrr4r (2010 Szeptember 13)

Szia
Köszi!


----------



## Bagosz (2010 Szeptember 13)

köszi


----------



## Bagosz (2010 Szeptember 13)

kösz


----------



## Bagosz (2010 Szeptember 13)

Köszönöm


----------



## Bagosz (2010 Szeptember 13)

rendben


----------



## Bagosz (2010 Szeptember 13)

6


----------



## Bagosz (2010 Szeptember 13)

7


----------



## Bagosz (2010 Szeptember 13)

8


----------



## Bagosz (2010 Szeptember 13)

9


----------



## Bagosz (2010 Szeptember 13)

10


----------



## Bagosz (2010 Szeptember 13)

11


----------



## Bagosz (2010 Szeptember 13)

12


----------



## Bagosz (2010 Szeptember 13)

13


----------



## Bagosz (2010 Szeptember 13)

14


----------



## Bagosz (2010 Szeptember 13)

15


----------



## Bagosz (2010 Szeptember 13)

16


----------



## Bagosz (2010 Szeptember 13)

17


----------



## nenocs (2010 Szeptember 13)

üdv mindenkinek


----------



## hjkl (2010 Szeptember 13)

melitta írta:


> 1, jelen


3


----------



## nenocs (2010 Szeptember 13)

Nem baj, ha félsz még,


----------



## Bagosz (2010 Szeptember 13)

18


----------



## hjkl (2010 Szeptember 13)

3


----------



## nenocs (2010 Szeptember 13)

*nem baj, ha nem ismersz fel. *


----------



## Bagosz (2010 Szeptember 13)

19


----------



## nenocs (2010 Szeptember 13)

*Nem baj, ha az emlék *


----------



## hjkl (2010 Szeptember 13)

5


----------



## nenocs (2010 Szeptember 13)

*szívedből nem tört még fel.*


----------



## Bagosz (2010 Szeptember 13)

20


----------



## hjkl (2010 Szeptember 13)

6


----------



## nenocs (2010 Szeptember 13)

*Ismerlek téged, szívem nem felejt; *


----------



## Bagosz (2010 Szeptember 13)

21


----------



## hjkl (2010 Szeptember 13)

7


----------



## nenocs (2010 Szeptember 13)

*százezer emlék, mely lelkemben dereng.*


----------



## hjkl (2010 Szeptember 13)

8


----------



## nenocs (2010 Szeptember 13)

*Miért félek mégis szembenézni vele?*


----------



## hjkl (2010 Szeptember 13)

9


----------



## nenocs (2010 Szeptember 13)

*Miért taszítlak el? *


----------



## hjkl (2010 Szeptember 13)

10+1


----------



## nenocs (2010 Szeptember 13)

*Nem engedem, hogy közel gyere.*


----------



## nenocs (2010 Szeptember 13)

*Nyújtom a kezem, *


----------



## hjkl (2010 Szeptember 13)

11


----------



## nenocs (2010 Szeptember 13)

*s te eltaszítod még; *


----------



## hjkl (2010 Szeptember 13)

12


----------



## nenocs (2010 Szeptember 13)

*ne fájjon többé*


----------



## hjkl (2010 Szeptember 13)

13


----------



## hjkl (2010 Szeptember 13)

14


----------



## nenocs (2010 Szeptember 13)

*mi kettéosztott rég.*


----------



## hjkl (2010 Szeptember 13)

15


----------



## nenocs (2010 Szeptember 13)

*Szívünk megújul, *


----------



## hjkl (2010 Szeptember 13)

16


----------



## nenocs (2010 Szeptember 13)

*s egy szívdobbanás *


----------



## nenocs (2010 Szeptember 13)

*megfordítja sorsunk. *


----------



## hjkl (2010 Szeptember 13)

17


----------



## nenocs (2010 Szeptember 13)

*Így lesz talán.*


----------



## hjkl (2010 Szeptember 13)

18


----------



## nenocs (2010 Szeptember 13)

*Megpillant majd szívem után szellemem szeme,*


----------



## nenocs (2010 Szeptember 13)

*s nem válunk el egymástól én se, és te se.*


----------



## hjkl (2010 Szeptember 13)

19


----------



## hjkl (2010 Szeptember 13)

20


----------



## kiss.simko (2010 Szeptember 13)

köszi


----------



## harmatcsepp77 (2010 Szeptember 13)

Én is regisztráltam.


----------



## Ixibit (2010 Szeptember 13)

*Regisztráció*

jó oldal sok a hasznos és jó dolog rajta de nem értem minek az a 20 üzenet


----------



## gyozoimre (2010 Szeptember 13)

Sziasztok mindenkinek!!!!


----------



## gyozoimre (2010 Szeptember 13)

Kellene vagy 19 hozzászólás...


----------



## nitikret (2010 Szeptember 13)

sziasztok


----------



## nitikret (2010 Szeptember 13)

én is állandó tag szeretnék lenni


----------



## nitikret (2010 Szeptember 13)

egy


----------



## nitikret (2010 Szeptember 13)

kettő


----------



## nitikret (2010 Szeptember 13)

három


----------



## nitikret (2010 Szeptember 13)

négy


----------



## hekkinen (2010 Szeptember 13)

1.


----------



## hekkinen (2010 Szeptember 13)

2


----------



## hekkinen (2010 Szeptember 13)

3


----------



## nitikret (2010 Szeptember 13)

öt


----------



## hekkinen (2010 Szeptember 13)

4


----------



## nitikret (2010 Szeptember 13)

hat


----------



## hekkinen (2010 Szeptember 13)

5


----------



## hekkinen (2010 Szeptember 13)

6


----------



## hekkinen (2010 Szeptember 13)

7


----------



## hekkinen (2010 Szeptember 13)

8


----------



## hekkinen (2010 Szeptember 13)

9


----------



## hekkinen (2010 Szeptember 13)

10


----------



## hekkinen (2010 Szeptember 13)

11


----------



## nitikret (2010 Szeptember 13)

hét


----------



## nitikret (2010 Szeptember 13)

nyolc


----------



## hekkinen (2010 Szeptember 13)

12


----------



## nitikret (2010 Szeptember 13)

kilenc


----------



## hekkinen (2010 Szeptember 13)

13


----------



## hekkinen (2010 Szeptember 13)

14


----------



## hekkinen (2010 Szeptember 13)

15


----------



## hekkinen (2010 Szeptember 13)

16


----------



## hekkinen (2010 Szeptember 13)

17


----------



## hekkinen (2010 Szeptember 13)

18


----------



## hekkinen (2010 Szeptember 13)

19


----------



## hekkinen (2010 Szeptember 13)

20


----------



## zsolo7775 (2010 Szeptember 13)

Wulfi írta:


> Köszi, Melitta! kiss


 Vagyok!


----------



## nitikret (2010 Szeptember 13)

tiz


----------



## nitikret (2010 Szeptember 13)

11


----------



## nitikret (2010 Szeptember 13)

12


----------



## nitikret (2010 Szeptember 13)

13


----------



## nitikret (2010 Szeptember 13)

14


----------



## nitikret (2010 Szeptember 13)

15


----------



## nitikret (2010 Szeptember 13)

16


----------



## nitikret (2010 Szeptember 13)

17


----------



## shencsi (2010 Szeptember 13)

köszönöm


----------



## shencsi (2010 Szeptember 13)

2


----------



## shencsi (2010 Szeptember 13)

3


----------



## shencsi (2010 Szeptember 13)

4


----------



## shencsi (2010 Szeptember 13)

5


----------



## shencsi (2010 Szeptember 13)

6


----------



## shencsi (2010 Szeptember 13)

7


----------



## shencsi (2010 Szeptember 13)

8


----------



## shencsi (2010 Szeptember 13)

9


----------



## shencsi (2010 Szeptember 13)

10


----------



## shencsi (2010 Szeptember 13)

11


----------



## shencsi (2010 Szeptember 13)

12


----------



## shencsi (2010 Szeptember 13)

13


----------



## shencsi (2010 Szeptember 13)

14


----------



## shencsi (2010 Szeptember 13)

15


----------



## shencsi (2010 Szeptember 13)

16


----------



## shencsi (2010 Szeptember 13)

17


----------



## shencsi (2010 Szeptember 13)

18


----------



## shencsi (2010 Szeptember 13)

19


----------



## shencsi (2010 Szeptember 13)

20


----------



## alink (2010 Szeptember 13)

20/1


----------



## alink (2010 Szeptember 13)

20/2


----------



## alink (2010 Szeptember 13)

20/3


----------



## alink (2010 Szeptember 13)

20/5


----------



## alink (2010 Szeptember 13)

20/6


----------



## alink (2010 Szeptember 13)

20/4


----------



## alink (2010 Szeptember 13)

20/7


----------



## alink (2010 Szeptember 13)

20/8


----------



## alink (2010 Szeptember 13)

20/9


----------



## alink (2010 Szeptember 13)

20/10


----------



## alink (2010 Szeptember 13)

20/11


----------



## alink (2010 Szeptember 13)

20/12


----------



## alink (2010 Szeptember 13)

20/13


----------



## alink (2010 Szeptember 13)

20/14


----------



## alink (2010 Szeptember 13)

20/15


----------



## alink (2010 Szeptember 13)

20/16


----------



## alink (2010 Szeptember 13)

20/17


----------



## alink (2010 Szeptember 13)

20/18


----------



## alink (2010 Szeptember 13)

20/19


----------



## alink (2010 Szeptember 13)

20/20


----------



## babuk (2010 Szeptember 13)

Üdv mindenkinek!
Én csak állandó tag szeretnék lenni , de egyúttal leírom a kedvenc József Attila versemet:
Karóval jöttél, nem virággal,


----------



## babuk (2010 Szeptember 13)

feleseltél a másvilággal,


----------



## babuk (2010 Szeptember 13)

aranyat igértél nagy zsákkal


----------



## babuk (2010 Szeptember 13)

anyádnak és most itt csücsülsz,


----------



## babuk (2010 Szeptember 13)

mint fák tövén a bolondgomba


----------



## babuk (2010 Szeptember 13)

(igy van rád, akinek van, gondja),


----------



## babuk (2010 Szeptember 13)

be vagy zárva a Hét Toronyba


----------



## babuk (2010 Szeptember 13)

és már sohasem menekülsz.


----------



## babuk (2010 Szeptember 13)

Tejfoggal kőbe mért haraptál?


----------



## babuk (2010 Szeptember 13)

Mért siettél, ha elmaradtál?


----------



## babuk (2010 Szeptember 13)

Miért nem éjszaka álmodtál?


----------



## babuk (2010 Szeptember 13)

Végre mi kellett volna, mondd?


----------



## babuk (2010 Szeptember 13)

Magadat mindig kitakartad,


----------



## Dev Null (2010 Szeptember 13)

még egy


----------



## babuk (2010 Szeptember 13)

sebedet mindig elvakartad,


----------



## Dev Null (2010 Szeptember 13)

*18*

18


----------



## babuk (2010 Szeptember 13)

híres vagy, hogyha ezt akartad.


----------



## Dev Null (2010 Szeptember 13)

19


----------



## babuk (2010 Szeptember 13)

S hány hét a világ? Te bolond.


----------



## babuk (2010 Szeptember 13)

Szerettél? Magához ki fűzött?


----------



## Dev Null (2010 Szeptember 13)

*20*

20


----------



## babuk (2010 Szeptember 13)

Bujdokoltál? Vajon ki űzött?


----------



## babuk (2010 Szeptember 13)

Győzd, ami volt, ha ugyan győzöd,


----------



## babuk (2010 Szeptember 13)

se késed nincs, se kenyered.


----------



## babuk (2010 Szeptember 13)

Be vagy a Hét Toronyba zárva,
örülj, ha jut tüzelőfára,


----------



## babuk (2010 Szeptember 13)

örülj, itt van egy puha párna,
hajtsd le szépen a fejedet.


----------



## lizyke (2010 Szeptember 13)

sziasztok


----------



## lizyke (2010 Szeptember 13)

hahó


----------



## lizyke (2010 Szeptember 13)

4


----------



## lizyke (2010 Szeptember 13)

5


----------



## lizyke (2010 Szeptember 13)

6


----------



## lizyke (2010 Szeptember 13)

8


----------



## lizyke (2010 Szeptember 13)

9


----------



## lizyke (2010 Szeptember 13)

gyűlik


----------



## lizyke (2010 Szeptember 13)

na még tíz de jó....l


----------



## lizyke (2010 Szeptember 13)

szórakozom


----------



## lizyke (2010 Szeptember 13)

ez mire jó?


----------



## lizyke (2010 Szeptember 13)

húha


----------



## lizyke (2010 Szeptember 13)

még 6 és...


----------



## lizyke (2010 Szeptember 13)

mindent....


----------



## lizyke (2010 Szeptember 13)

láthatok juhéjjj


----------



## lizyke (2010 Szeptember 13)

jelenvagyokkiss


----------



## Dancso1 (2010 Szeptember 13)

hali


----------



## lizyke (2010 Szeptember 13)

még kettő de izgulokkisspuszi nektek kiss


----------



## lizyke (2010 Szeptember 13)

.ééééés huúúúszkiss


----------



## Dancso1 (2010 Szeptember 13)

mizu van?


----------



## Dancso1 (2010 Szeptember 13)

de jo neked meg van mar?


----------



## Dancso1 (2010 Szeptember 13)

.......


----------



## Dancso1 (2010 Szeptember 13)

lizyke írta:


> .ééééés huúúúszkiss


gratulalok


----------



## Dancso1 (2010 Szeptember 13)

Gulyasleves írta:


> 201918171615141312111098



ez mi?


----------



## Dancso1 (2010 Szeptember 13)

7


----------



## Dancso1 (2010 Szeptember 13)

8


----------



## Dancso1 (2010 Szeptember 13)

9


----------



## Dancso1 (2010 Szeptember 13)

10


----------



## Dancso1 (2010 Szeptember 13)

joh meg van a fele


----------



## alma21 (2010 Szeptember 13)

helló
gondolom jelenléti ív
most épp itt vagyok
aztán a következő pillanatban épp máshol


----------



## Dancso1 (2010 Szeptember 13)

mar csak 9


----------



## alma21 (2010 Szeptember 13)

minek a fele?


----------



## alma21 (2010 Szeptember 13)

mit csinálsz itt?


----------



## Dancso1 (2010 Szeptember 13)

...8...


----------



## Dancso1 (2010 Szeptember 13)

...7...


----------



## Dancso1 (2010 Szeptember 13)

...6...


----------



## alma21 (2010 Szeptember 13)

ki vagy te?
és ki vagyok én?


----------



## alma21 (2010 Szeptember 13)

erős a visszaszámlálás...


----------



## Dancso1 (2010 Szeptember 13)

nah mar nem kell sok


----------



## Dancso1 (2010 Szeptember 13)

eros eros...


----------



## Dancso1 (2010 Szeptember 13)

es te ki vagy????


----------



## Dancso1 (2010 Szeptember 13)

..........


----------



## Dancso1 (2010 Szeptember 13)

20!!!! thank you


----------



## alma21 (2010 Szeptember 13)

gartulálok...
bármi is legyen az a húsz...
: )


----------



## Dancso1 (2010 Szeptember 13)




----------



## alma21 (2010 Szeptember 13)

eeehe.
alkesz
: )


----------



## marsi229 (2010 Szeptember 13)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


----------



## marsi229 (2010 Szeptember 13)

*egy*




Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


----------



## marsi229 (2010 Szeptember 13)

*három*




Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


----------



## marsi229 (2010 Szeptember 13)

*4*




Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


----------



## marsi229 (2010 Szeptember 13)

*sajnos most nem valami értelmes a hozzászólásom_5*




Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


----------



## marsi229 (2010 Szeptember 13)

*hat*



Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


 hatodik


----------



## marsi229 (2010 Szeptember 13)

*hét*



marsi229 írta:


> hatodik


:d7


----------



## marsi229 (2010 Szeptember 13)

*nyolc*



marsi229 írta:


> hatodik


 nyolc


----------



## marsi229 (2010 Szeptember 13)

*9*



marsi229 írta:


> nyolc


9


----------



## marsi229 (2010 Szeptember 13)

*10*



marsi229 írta:


> 9


10


----------



## marsi229 (2010 Szeptember 13)

*11*



marsi229 írta:


> 10


11


----------



## marsi229 (2010 Szeptember 13)

12


----------



## marsi229 (2010 Szeptember 13)

13


----------



## marsi229 (2010 Szeptember 13)

14


----------



## marsi229 (2010 Szeptember 13)

15


----------



## marsi229 (2010 Szeptember 13)

16


----------



## marsi229 (2010 Szeptember 13)

17


----------



## marsi229 (2010 Szeptember 13)

18


----------



## marsi229 (2010 Szeptember 13)

19


----------



## marsi229 (2010 Szeptember 13)

20


----------



## makosrepas (2010 Szeptember 13)

sziasztok!


----------



## makosrepas (2010 Szeptember 13)

1: megérett a meggy


----------



## makosrepas (2010 Szeptember 13)

2: csipkebokor vessző


----------



## makosrepas (2010 Szeptember 13)

és még folytathatnám


----------



## makosrepas (2010 Szeptember 13)

4


----------



## makosrepas (2010 Szeptember 13)

5


----------



## makosrepas (2010 Szeptember 13)

6


----------



## makosrepas (2010 Szeptember 13)

7


----------



## makosrepas (2010 Szeptember 13)

8


----------



## makosrepas (2010 Szeptember 13)

9


----------



## makosrepas (2010 Szeptember 13)

10


----------



## makosrepas (2010 Szeptember 13)

11


----------



## makosrepas (2010 Szeptember 13)

12


----------



## makosrepas (2010 Szeptember 13)

13


----------



## makosrepas (2010 Szeptember 13)

14


----------



## makosrepas (2010 Szeptember 13)

15


----------



## makosrepas (2010 Szeptember 13)

16


----------



## makosrepas (2010 Szeptember 13)

18


----------



## makosrepas (2010 Szeptember 13)

hoppá, a 17 kimaradt


----------



## makosrepas (2010 Szeptember 13)

utolsó előtti


----------



## makosrepas (2010 Szeptember 13)

a befutó 20.


----------



## turul88 (2010 Szeptember 13)

Hát ez meg mi a szösz


----------



## angyalkám (2010 Szeptember 13)

*angyalkám*

:55: Szép jó napot kivánok minden Kedves Fórumozónak!


----------



## scorpyx (2010 Szeptember 13)

1


----------



## scorpyx (2010 Szeptember 13)

2


----------



## scorpyx (2010 Szeptember 13)

3


----------



## scorpyx (2010 Szeptember 13)

4


----------



## scorpyx (2010 Szeptember 13)

5


----------



## scorpyx (2010 Szeptember 13)

6


----------



## scorpyx (2010 Szeptember 13)

7


----------



## scorpyx (2010 Szeptember 13)

8


----------



## scorpyx (2010 Szeptember 13)

9


----------



## scorpyx (2010 Szeptember 13)

10


----------



## scorpyx (2010 Szeptember 13)

11


----------



## scorpyx (2010 Szeptember 13)

12


----------



## scorpyx (2010 Szeptember 13)

13


----------



## scorpyx (2010 Szeptember 13)

14


----------



## asztati (2010 Szeptember 13)

Sziasztok, van itt valaki?


----------



## asztati (2010 Szeptember 13)

Úgy látom, ez a fórum csak a 20 hozzászólás gyors összegyűjtésére szolgál.


----------



## edeede (2010 Szeptember 13)

1


----------



## edeede (2010 Szeptember 13)

2


----------



## edeede (2010 Szeptember 13)

3


----------



## symantec (2010 Szeptember 13)

*Halihó*

szasztok


----------



## edeede (2010 Szeptember 13)

4


----------



## edeede (2010 Szeptember 13)

5


----------



## edeede (2010 Szeptember 13)

6


----------



## edeede (2010 Szeptember 13)

7


----------



## edeede (2010 Szeptember 13)

8


----------



## symantec (2010 Szeptember 13)

szevasztok ismét


----------



## symantec (2010 Szeptember 13)

szevasztok megint


----------



## symantec (2010 Szeptember 13)

szevasztok csajok


----------



## symantec (2010 Szeptember 13)

szevasztok srácok


----------



## pintyij (2010 Szeptember 13)

*Ipr*

Segítséget szeretnék kérni. Az IPR-en belül a mi iskolánkban képességkibontakoztató foglalkozásokat is kell tartanunk. Ez nem is lenne baj, de egyre több adminisztrációs feladat hárul ránk. Már tényleg ott tartunk, hogy a sok papír közt elvész a gyermek. Két éve sikerült egyszámítógépes egyéni fejlesztési tervre szert tennünk.Most nagy szükségünk lenne egy ezt követő egyéni fejlesztési naplóra.
Kérlek Benneteket, aki tud segítsen!
Előre is köszönöm:Erzsike


----------



## pintyij (2010 Szeptember 13)

Pontos levelezési címet, vagy e-mail címet is szívesen megadok!


----------



## pintyij (2010 Szeptember 13)

Na, még 18 hozzászólás és aktív tag lehetek.


----------



## symantec (2010 Szeptember 13)

szia


----------



## pintyij (2010 Szeptember 13)

még 17


----------



## symantec (2010 Szeptember 13)

hali Neked is


----------



## pintyij (2010 Szeptember 13)

16


----------



## symantec (2010 Szeptember 13)

csók Neked is


----------



## pintyij (2010 Szeptember 13)

15


----------



## symantec (2010 Szeptember 13)

küzdünk, küzdünk ?


----------



## pintyij (2010 Szeptember 13)

14


----------



## pintyij (2010 Szeptember 13)

13


----------



## pintyij (2010 Szeptember 13)

12


----------



## symantec (2010 Szeptember 13)

10 haleluja


----------



## pintyij (2010 Szeptember 13)

még 11


----------



## symantec (2010 Szeptember 13)

mindent bele


----------



## pintyij (2010 Szeptember 13)

már csak 10


----------



## pintyij (2010 Szeptember 13)

és még 9


----------



## pintyij (2010 Szeptember 13)

8


----------



## symantec (2010 Szeptember 13)

mennyi még?


----------



## pintyij (2010 Szeptember 13)

7


----------



## symantec (2010 Szeptember 13)

ahh, kizárt dolog, hogy annyi


----------



## symantec (2010 Szeptember 13)

gyors vagy


----------



## pintyij (2010 Szeptember 13)

jaj, 6


----------



## pintyij (2010 Szeptember 13)

...5


----------



## pintyij (2010 Szeptember 13)

...4


----------



## pintyij (2010 Szeptember 13)

...3


----------



## pintyij (2010 Szeptember 13)

...2


----------



## pintyij (2010 Szeptember 13)

És KÉSZ!!! Bárcsak a Képességkibontakoztató foglalkozások dokumentációjára mondhatnám ezt!


----------



## symantec (2010 Szeptember 13)

még egy kicsit


----------



## symantec (2010 Szeptember 13)

na, még egy kicsit


----------



## symantec (2010 Szeptember 13)

na, még


----------



## symantec (2010 Szeptember 13)

nem sok


----------



## symantec (2010 Szeptember 13)

van már


----------



## symantec (2010 Szeptember 13)

hátra


----------



## symantec (2010 Szeptember 13)

hurrá, ünnepelhetünk!


----------



## jozsibela (2010 Szeptember 13)

*jaj*

hu


----------



## jozsibela (2010 Szeptember 13)

nu


----------



## jozsibela (2010 Szeptember 13)

ni


----------



## jozsibela (2010 Szeptember 13)

he


----------



## jozsibela (2010 Szeptember 13)

nos


----------



## jozsibela (2010 Szeptember 13)

valamint


----------



## jozsibela (2010 Szeptember 13)

ugye hátt még


----------



## jozsibela (2010 Szeptember 13)

és


----------



## jozsibela (2010 Szeptember 13)

csak


----------



## jozsibela (2010 Szeptember 13)

jbdshbdhb


----------



## jozsibela (2010 Szeptember 13)

nbasd


----------



## jozsibela (2010 Szeptember 13)

mfnek


----------



## jozsibela (2010 Szeptember 13)

mkq


----------



## jozsibela (2010 Szeptember 13)

nfndv


----------



## jozsibela (2010 Szeptember 13)

fejlF


----------



## jozsibela (2010 Szeptember 13)

nd


----------



## jozsibela (2010 Szeptember 13)

nju


----------



## jozsibela (2010 Szeptember 13)

miuzt


----------



## jozsibela (2010 Szeptember 13)

nuh


----------



## jozsibela (2010 Szeptember 13)

njhtfr


----------



## jozsibela (2010 Szeptember 13)

nuhzt


----------



## Anasztázia1 (2010 Szeptember 13)

gratulálok!


----------



## Anasztázia1 (2010 Szeptember 13)

nemsokára én is ott leszek!


----------



## Anasztázia1 (2010 Szeptember 13)

nagyon tetszik ez a jelenléti ív!


----------



## Anasztázia1 (2010 Szeptember 13)

látom egy "páran" kipróbálták már


----------



## Anasztázia1 (2010 Szeptember 13)

haladok a cél felé


----------



## Anasztázia1 (2010 Szeptember 13)

lassan de biztosan


----------



## Anasztázia1 (2010 Szeptember 13)

csak minden ilyen gyorsan sikerüljön


----------



## Anasztázia1 (2010 Szeptember 13)

már csak néhány perc választ el


----------



## Anasztázia1 (2010 Szeptember 13)

hamarosan bent vagyok


----------



## Anasztázia1 (2010 Szeptember 13)

közelebb a célhoz


----------



## Anasztázia1 (2010 Szeptember 13)

percenként közelebb


----------



## Anasztázia1 (2010 Szeptember 13)

ott vagyunk már?


----------



## Anasztázia1 (2010 Szeptember 13)

és most?


----------



## Anasztázia1 (2010 Szeptember 13)

hurrá! ez a ráadás!


----------



## Katocska (2010 Szeptember 13)

*köszönés*

No, már annyiszor beköszöntem, hogy MÉG!kiss


----------



## Katocska (2010 Szeptember 13)

*nem látok*

Egyszerüen nem látom az egész oldalt egyben!


----------



## Katocska (2010 Szeptember 13)

*Anasztázia*

Szia! Én csak itt bolyongok! :-( Te ki tudsz igazodni??????


----------



## Katocska (2010 Szeptember 13)

*Kép*

Nekem még egyben sem jelenik meg az oldal!!!!


----------



## Adam090905 (2010 Szeptember 13)

Koszi.


----------



## Adam090905 (2010 Szeptember 13)

Sikertelenek a hozzaszolasaim.


----------



## Adam090905 (2010 Szeptember 13)

Tudna valaki segiteni, hogy a hozzaszolasaim sikeresek legyenek?


----------



## Balisto (2010 Szeptember 13)

Jó estét!


----------



## Balisto (2010 Szeptember 13)

Szívesen segítenék neked, de én is segítségre szorulok még!


----------



## Pincebogár (2010 Szeptember 14)

Sziasztok


----------



## illúzió (2010 Szeptember 14)

Na látom nem csak én vagyok béna. Pedig szeretnék köztetek megokosodni.
Azt sem tudom hol kell és mit!!!!!!


----------



## illúzió (2010 Szeptember 14)

Talán csak be kell köszönni????


----------



## illúzió (2010 Szeptember 14)

Lehet,hogy annyi elég?


----------



## illúzió (2010 Szeptember 14)

Mindenkinek szívből kívánok szép napot!


----------



## illúzió (2010 Szeptember 14)

Nálunk ma süt a nap és vidám vagyok!


----------



## illúzió (2010 Szeptember 14)

Jó reggelt és mindenkinek egy fincsi kávét reggelire!


----------



## illúzió (2010 Szeptember 14)

Köszöntök mindenkit és vidám ébredést!


----------



## anya78 (2010 Szeptember 14)

egyik kedvenc idézetem: Megtanultam, hogy az elköszönések mindig fájnak, az emlékek -jók vagy rosszak- mindig könnyeket csalnak a szemembe.. és hogy néha a szavak nem helyettesíthetik az érzelmeket.


----------



## anya78 (2010 Szeptember 14)

mindenkinek szép és tartalmas napot kívánok


----------



## anya78 (2010 Szeptember 14)

sziasztok
kiss


----------



## anya78 (2010 Szeptember 14)

<3


----------



## anya78 (2010 Szeptember 14)

Nagyon jók vagytok , és ez egy nagyon jó oldal


----------



## anya78 (2010 Szeptember 14)

Mégegy idézet: Nehéz olyasmire várni, amiről tudod, hogy talán soha nem fog megtörténni; de még nehezebb feladni, mikor ez az, amit mindig is akartál..


----------



## orson (2010 Szeptember 14)

köszönöm 1.


----------



## orson (2010 Szeptember 14)

kösz 2


----------



## orson (2010 Szeptember 14)

3


----------



## orson (2010 Szeptember 14)

4


----------



## orson (2010 Szeptember 14)

5


----------



## orson (2010 Szeptember 14)

6


----------



## orson (2010 Szeptember 14)

7


----------



## orson (2010 Szeptember 14)

8


----------



## orson (2010 Szeptember 14)

9


----------



## orson (2010 Szeptember 14)

10


----------



## albi99 (2010 Szeptember 14)

*Beköszönés*

Sziasztok!

Szívesen be is köszönök, és szívesen adok majd én is zenei alapokat, ha igény lesz rá!  Szívesen frissíteném innen a gyűjteményemet is!


----------



## albi99 (2010 Szeptember 14)

Egy kicsit fura ez a 20 hozzászólásos dolog


----------



## albi99 (2010 Szeptember 14)

Ejnye 

3


----------



## albi99 (2010 Szeptember 14)

Na jó, ha tényleg ez az ára...


----------



## albi99 (2010 Szeptember 14)

Meglesz ez majd egyszer


----------



## albi99 (2010 Szeptember 14)

Még ilyet...


----------



## albi99 (2010 Szeptember 14)

Még a 48 órához kéne egy időgép


----------



## albi99 (2010 Szeptember 14)

Ez tényleg nem fura így??? )


----------



## albi99 (2010 Szeptember 14)

Na jó, még kettőt mára


----------



## albi99 (2010 Szeptember 14)

Holnap folytatom, már így is sok lesz 10 hozzászólás egymás után...


----------



## bagci (2010 Szeptember 14)

Sziasztok!!


----------



## bagci (2010 Szeptember 14)

Haho!


----------



## bagci (2010 Szeptember 14)

Valaki?


----------



## bagci (2010 Szeptember 14)

Na jó


----------



## bagci (2010 Szeptember 14)

Ha nincs senki


----------



## bagci (2010 Szeptember 14)

Akkor magammal levelezek


----------



## bagci (2010 Szeptember 14)

Szeretném


----------



## bagci (2010 Szeptember 14)

Hasznélni az oldalt de


----------



## bagci (2010 Szeptember 14)

Ehhez az kell


----------



## bagci (2010 Szeptember 14)

Hogy


----------



## bagci (2010 Szeptember 14)

Levelezek itt


----------



## bagci (2010 Szeptember 14)

Saját


----------



## bagci (2010 Szeptember 14)

Magammal.


----------



## potemek (2010 Szeptember 14)

Én


----------



## potemek (2010 Szeptember 14)

egy


----------



## potemek (2010 Szeptember 14)

másik


----------



## potemek (2010 Szeptember 14)

topikban


----------



## potemek (2010 Szeptember 14)

már


----------



## potemek (2010 Szeptember 14)

összeszedtem


----------



## potemek (2010 Szeptember 14)

20


----------



## potemek (2010 Szeptember 14)

hozzászólást,


----------



## potemek (2010 Szeptember 14)

de


----------



## potemek (2010 Szeptember 14)

teljesen


----------



## potemek (2010 Szeptember 14)

feleslegesnek


----------



## potemek (2010 Szeptember 14)

tűnik.


----------



## potemek (2010 Szeptember 14)

Nem


----------



## potemek (2010 Szeptember 14)

lehetne


----------



## potemek (2010 Szeptember 14)

itt


----------



## potemek (2010 Szeptember 14)

csak


----------



## potemek (2010 Szeptember 14)

csendesen


----------



## potemek (2010 Szeptember 14)

olvasgatni,


----------



## potemek (2010 Szeptember 14)

gyűjtögetni


----------



## potemek (2010 Szeptember 14)

?


----------



## alimeli (2010 Szeptember 14)

köszönöm a sok segitséget


----------



## alimeli (2010 Szeptember 14)

1


----------



## alimeli (2010 Szeptember 14)

2


----------



## alimeli (2010 Szeptember 14)

3


----------



## alimeli (2010 Szeptember 14)

bocsánat mindenkitöl a számokért,csak nem jut semmi az eszembe hirtelen


----------



## alimeli (2010 Szeptember 14)

4


----------



## alimeli (2010 Szeptember 14)

5


----------



## alimeli (2010 Szeptember 14)

6


----------



## alimeli (2010 Szeptember 14)

69


----------



## alimeli (2010 Szeptember 14)

7


----------



## alimeli (2010 Szeptember 14)

8


----------



## alimeli (2010 Szeptember 14)

9


----------



## alimeli (2010 Szeptember 14)

_10_


----------



## alimeli (2010 Szeptember 14)

11


----------



## alimeli (2010 Szeptember 14)

12


----------



## alimeli (2010 Szeptember 14)

13


----------



## alimeli (2010 Szeptember 14)

éééééééééés 20 hurrááááááááááááááááááá


----------



## asszonybábja (2010 Szeptember 14)

1


----------



## asszonybábja (2010 Szeptember 14)

2


----------



## asszonybábja (2010 Szeptember 14)

3


----------



## asszonybábja (2010 Szeptember 14)

ez így unalmas...
4 aranyalma


----------



## asszonybábja (2010 Szeptember 14)

5 arany alma


----------



## asszonybábja (2010 Szeptember 14)

6 arany alma


----------



## asszonybábja (2010 Szeptember 14)

7 arany alma


----------



## asszonybábja (2010 Szeptember 14)

8 arany alma


----------



## asszonybábja (2010 Szeptember 14)

9 arany alma


----------



## asszonybábja (2010 Szeptember 14)

10 arany alma


----------



## asszonybábja (2010 Szeptember 14)

Tíz, tíz tiszta víz...


----------



## asszonybábja (2010 Szeptember 14)

Ha nem tiszta, vidd vissza!


----------



## atoth (2010 Szeptember 14)

1


----------



## asszonybábja (2010 Szeptember 14)

Ott a szamár, megissza!


----------



## atoth (2010 Szeptember 14)

atoth írta:


> 1


2


----------



## asszonybábja (2010 Szeptember 14)

Oviban is utáltam ezt a dalocskát,


----------



## atoth (2010 Szeptember 14)

atoth írta:


> 2


3


----------



## asszonybábja (2010 Szeptember 14)

...de a szükség törvényt bont.


----------



## atoth (2010 Szeptember 14)

atoth írta:


> 3


4


----------



## atoth (2010 Szeptember 14)

atoth írta:


> 4


5


----------



## atoth (2010 Szeptember 14)

atoth írta:


> 5


6


----------



## atoth (2010 Szeptember 14)

atoth írta:


> 6


7


----------



## atoth (2010 Szeptember 14)

atoth írta:


> 7


8


----------



## atoth (2010 Szeptember 14)

atoth írta:


> 8


9


----------



## atoth (2010 Szeptember 14)

atoth írta:


> 9


10


----------



## atoth (2010 Szeptember 14)

atoth írta:


> 9





atoth írta:


> 10


11


----------



## atoth (2010 Szeptember 14)

atoth írta:


> 11


12


----------



## atoth (2010 Szeptember 14)

atoth írta:


> 12


13


----------



## asszonybábja (2010 Szeptember 14)

Éljen a 16!


----------



## atoth (2010 Szeptember 14)

atoth írta:


> 13


14


----------



## atoth (2010 Szeptember 14)

atoth írta:


> 14


15


----------



## asszonybábja (2010 Szeptember 14)

Nocsak! 17.


----------



## asszonybábja (2010 Szeptember 14)

Hohó! 18.


----------



## atoth (2010 Szeptember 14)

atoth írta:


> 15


16


----------



## asszonybábja (2010 Szeptember 14)

Ez itt a 19.


----------



## atoth (2010 Szeptember 14)

atoth írta:


> 16


17


----------



## atoth (2010 Szeptember 14)

atoth írta:


> 17


18


----------



## atoth (2010 Szeptember 14)

atoth írta:


> 18


19


----------



## asszonybábja (2010 Szeptember 14)

Te kis okos! 20!!
Köszöntök mindenkit!


----------



## atoth (2010 Szeptember 14)

atoth írta:


> 19


20


----------



## atoth (2010 Szeptember 14)

atoth írta:


> 20


21


----------



## atoth (2010 Szeptember 14)

atoth írta:


> 21


21 :cry:


----------



## asszonybábja (2010 Szeptember 14)

Köszi Melitta! Ez jó buli volt!


----------



## atoth (2010 Szeptember 14)

atoth írta:


> 21 :cry:


 Ez tartalmas időtöltés volt.


----------



## alma21 (2010 Szeptember 14)

: )


----------



## alma21 (2010 Szeptember 14)

Gratulálok!: )


----------



## enjoying (2010 Szeptember 14)

1


----------



## enjoying (2010 Szeptember 14)

2


----------



## bubu340412 (2010 Szeptember 14)

Mi tartalmas?


----------



## illúzió (2010 Szeptember 14)

Szedegetem össze még ezt a pár hozzászólást!


----------



## Orshy (2010 Szeptember 14)

Hahooo, van itt valami? Csak pár hozzászólásért...please


----------



## Orshy (2010 Szeptember 14)

Valaki...


----------



## Orshy (2010 Szeptember 14)

Senki?


----------



## Orshy (2010 Szeptember 14)

Akkor megyek...szép napot nektek!


----------



## rizsike (2010 Szeptember 14)

Sziasztok


----------



## rizsike (2010 Szeptember 14)

.


----------



## rizsike (2010 Szeptember 14)

4


----------



## rizsike (2010 Szeptember 14)

7


----------



## rizsike (2010 Szeptember 14)

8


----------



## rizsike (2010 Szeptember 14)

9


----------



## rizsike (2010 Szeptember 14)

10


----------



## rizsike (2010 Szeptember 14)

11


----------



## rizsike (2010 Szeptember 14)

12


----------



## rizsike (2010 Szeptember 14)

13


----------



## rizsike (2010 Szeptember 14)

14


----------



## EdinaAngyalka (2010 Szeptember 14)

Köszi Melitta!


----------



## rizsike (2010 Szeptember 14)

15


----------



## EdinaAngyalka (2010 Szeptember 14)

és mégegyszer is köszi


----------



## rizsike (2010 Szeptember 14)

16


----------



## EdinaAngyalka (2010 Szeptember 14)

harmadszor is köszi


----------



## rizsike (2010 Szeptember 14)

17


----------



## rizsike (2010 Szeptember 14)

18


----------



## EdinaAngyalka (2010 Szeptember 14)

negyedik fórumbejegyzésem


----------



## rizsike (2010 Szeptember 14)

19


----------



## rizsike (2010 Szeptember 14)

és meg van a 20.


----------



## EdinaAngyalka (2010 Szeptember 14)

5. hozzászólás


----------



## EdinaAngyalka (2010 Szeptember 14)

hatodik


----------



## EdinaAngyalka (2010 Szeptember 14)

hetedik


----------



## EdinaAngyalka (2010 Szeptember 14)

nyolcadik


----------



## EdinaAngyalka (2010 Szeptember 14)

kilencedik


----------



## gyufika (2010 Szeptember 14)

Köszönöm a segítséget.


----------



## EdinaAngyalka (2010 Szeptember 14)

tizedik


----------



## gyufika (2010 Szeptember 14)

Első!


----------



## gyufika (2010 Szeptember 14)

második


----------



## gyufika (2010 Szeptember 14)

három


----------



## gyufika (2010 Szeptember 14)

nem tudok számolni.
Ez ciki!


----------



## EdinaAngyalka (2010 Szeptember 14)

tizenegyedik


----------



## gyufika (2010 Szeptember 14)

Ötös!


----------



## EdinaAngyalka (2010 Szeptember 14)

tizenkettedik


----------



## gyufika (2010 Szeptember 14)

Hatos!


----------



## EdinaAngyalka (2010 Szeptember 14)

tizenharmadik, nem szerencsétlen szám


----------



## EdinaAngyalka (2010 Szeptember 14)

tizennegyedik


----------



## gyufika (2010 Szeptember 14)

Klassz!


----------



## EdinaAngyalka (2010 Szeptember 14)

tizenötödik


----------



## EdinaAngyalka (2010 Szeptember 14)

tizenhatodik


----------



## EdinaAngyalka (2010 Szeptember 14)

tizenhetedik


----------



## EdinaAngyalka (2010 Szeptember 14)

tizennyolcadik


----------



## EdinaAngyalka (2010 Szeptember 14)

tizenkilencedik


----------



## EdinaAngyalka (2010 Szeptember 14)

és végül és utolsósorban huszadik


----------



## EdinaAngyalka (2010 Szeptember 14)

4 napja vagyok regisztrálva és ez a 21dik hozzászólásom, lehet egy kicsit várni kell?


----------



## EdinaAngyalka (2010 Szeptember 14)

Még mindig nem tudok egy adott fórumban egy icipici txt fájlt letölteni, mert hogy állítólag nincs meg a 20 hozzászólásom


----------



## solegaby (2010 Szeptember 14)

Sziasztok!
Én még csak most jöttem. Grafológus tanuló vagyok, ezen kívül éppen gyesen.


----------



## bubigabi (2010 Szeptember 14)

Szaisztok!


----------



## steven2002 (2010 Szeptember 14)

Ami nem elől van, az csak hátul lehet


----------



## steven2002 (2010 Szeptember 14)

ma van kedd


----------



## steven2002 (2010 Szeptember 14)

holnap szerda


----------



## bubigabi (2010 Szeptember 14)

Hol is tartok?


----------



## steven2002 (2010 Szeptember 14)

utána csütörtök


----------



## steven2002 (2010 Szeptember 14)

még kell???


----------



## bubigabi (2010 Szeptember 14)

Uh, még ennyi kell?


----------



## steven2002 (2010 Szeptember 14)

akkor itt van még 1


----------



## steven2002 (2010 Szeptember 14)

hetedik


----------



## bubigabi (2010 Szeptember 14)

még nyolc


----------



## steven2002 (2010 Szeptember 14)

nyolc


----------



## bubigabi (2010 Szeptember 14)

még hét


----------



## steven2002 (2010 Szeptember 14)

kilenc


----------



## bubigabi (2010 Szeptember 14)

már csak hat


----------



## steven2002 (2010 Szeptember 14)

jubileum: 10


----------



## steven2002 (2010 Szeptember 14)

9


----------



## steven2002 (2010 Szeptember 14)

8


----------



## steven2002 (2010 Szeptember 14)

7


----------



## steven2002 (2010 Szeptember 14)

6


----------



## steven2002 (2010 Szeptember 14)

5


----------



## bubigabi (2010 Szeptember 14)

és öt...


----------



## steven2002 (2010 Szeptember 14)

4


----------



## bubigabi (2010 Szeptember 14)

négy


----------



## bubigabi (2010 Szeptember 14)

három


----------



## steven2002 (2010 Szeptember 14)

3


----------



## bubigabi (2010 Szeptember 14)

kettő


----------



## steven2002 (2010 Szeptember 14)

kettő


----------



## bubigabi (2010 Szeptember 14)

és kész!!!!


----------



## steven2002 (2010 Szeptember 14)

egy


----------



## steven2002 (2010 Szeptember 14)

zero


----------



## bubigabi (2010 Szeptember 14)

viszlát


----------



## steven2002 (2010 Szeptember 14)

még egy


----------



## steven2002 (2010 Szeptember 14)

még kell???


----------



## zsolyzsoly (2010 Szeptember 14)

*Kösz*

Én is köszönöm, az a húsz elég sok, nem?


----------



## Peter0226 (2010 Szeptember 14)

Szép Jó napot. Bár még új vagyok itt... körbenézek, mit is találok itt.


----------



## Peter0226 (2010 Szeptember 14)

De viszont azt nem értem, miért kell 20 hozzászólás.


----------



## Peter0226 (2010 Szeptember 14)

Csak így elég furán adja ki magát a dolog.


----------



## Peter0226 (2010 Szeptember 14)

Legalább ha lenne valami téma.


----------



## Peter0226 (2010 Szeptember 14)

..


----------



## Peter0226 (2010 Szeptember 14)

ll


----------



## Peter0226 (2010 Szeptember 14)

és 7


----------



## Peter0226 (2010 Szeptember 14)

8


----------



## Peter0226 (2010 Szeptember 14)

9


----------



## Peter0226 (2010 Szeptember 14)

10


----------



## Peter0226 (2010 Szeptember 14)

11


----------



## Peter0226 (2010 Szeptember 14)

12


----------



## Peter0226 (2010 Szeptember 14)

13


----------



## Peter0226 (2010 Szeptember 14)

14


----------



## Peter0226 (2010 Szeptember 14)

15


----------



## Peter0226 (2010 Szeptember 14)

16


----------



## Peter0226 (2010 Szeptember 14)

17


----------



## Peter0226 (2010 Szeptember 14)

18


----------



## Peter0226 (2010 Szeptember 14)

19


----------



## Peter0226 (2010 Szeptember 14)

20


----------



## Tibor001 (2010 Szeptember 14)

*Köszi a tippet*

Sziasztok!

Bő egy éve nem jártam itt, megszépült a hely. 

Köszönöm a korábban kapott sok érdekes anyagot és remélem, adhattam is valamit. 

Újra itt, kicsit körülnézek.

Szép napot mindenkinek!


----------



## Peter0226 (2010 Szeptember 14)

..


----------



## Tibor001 (2010 Szeptember 14)

*Másodk*

2


----------



## Tibor001 (2010 Szeptember 14)

Köszönöm, számolok. 1.


----------



## Tibor001 (2010 Szeptember 14)

kettő.


----------



## Peter0226 (2010 Szeptember 14)

..


----------



## Peter0226 (2010 Szeptember 14)

..


----------



## Peter0226 (2010 Szeptember 14)

*...*

....


----------



## Peter0226 (2010 Szeptember 14)

*2*

2


----------



## Peter0226 (2010 Szeptember 14)

*3*

3


----------



## Manoy (2010 Szeptember 14)

Üdvözlök mindenkit itt a fórumon.


----------



## Manoy (2010 Szeptember 14)

Nagyon örülök,hogy itt lehetek


----------



## Manoy (2010 Szeptember 14)

Köszi Melitta,hogy van ez a topic


----------



## Manoy (2010 Szeptember 14)

1 szia még kell 11 hozzászólás


----------



## galmay (2010 Szeptember 14)

*Első*

A húsz hozzászólás szabályt nem értem!


----------



## galmay (2010 Szeptember 14)

De ha kell, hát kell.


----------



## galmay (2010 Szeptember 14)

Ha nincs mondanivalóm, akkor nem szeretek hozzászólni.


----------



## galmay (2010 Szeptember 14)

Ha lehet gyorsan is?


----------



## galmay (2010 Szeptember 14)

Akkor legyen gyorsan.


----------



## galmay (2010 Szeptember 14)

hat


----------



## galmay (2010 Szeptember 14)

Monológ a semmibe!


----------



## galmay (2010 Szeptember 14)

Ellenben a fórum tetszik.


----------



## galmay (2010 Szeptember 14)

Eltekintve ettől a topiktól.


----------



## galmay (2010 Szeptember 14)

Bér ez nem is arról szól, hogy szóljon valamiről.


----------



## galmay (2010 Szeptember 14)

A többit majd legközelebb.


----------



## Tibor001 (2010 Szeptember 14)

*Kukucs!*

Gyűlik...


----------



## galmay (2010 Szeptember 14)

Szevasz Tibor001


----------



## galmay (2010 Szeptember 14)

Nekem is gyűlik!


----------



## galmay (2010 Szeptember 14)

Itt Budapesten szép az idő!


----------



## galmay (2010 Szeptember 14)

Három napig esett!


----------



## galmay (2010 Szeptember 14)

Özönvíz!


----------



## galmay (2010 Szeptember 14)

Tizensok!


----------



## Manoy (2010 Szeptember 14)

Nekem is gyűlik már csak 1 kell.


----------



## galmay (2010 Szeptember 14)

Tizennyolc!


----------



## galmay (2010 Szeptember 14)

Hajrá Manoy!


----------



## galmay (2010 Szeptember 14)

Jók a témák!


----------



## galmay (2010 Szeptember 14)

Sokszor jobbak mint Magyarországról!


----------



## galmay (2010 Szeptember 14)

Irodalom, zene, régi jó magyar filmek. Stb. Thans!


----------



## aliz88 (2010 Szeptember 14)

1valaky írta:


> szuper vagykiss


 syuper jo vagy


----------



## aliz88 (2010 Szeptember 14)

ey igen eyt neveyem


----------



## galmay (2010 Szeptember 14)

A kötelező programnak ezzel vége. Jöhet a szabadon választott.


----------



## aliz88 (2010 Szeptember 14)

galmay írta:


> Jók a témák!


 Jok a temak


----------



## Eliz79 (2010 Szeptember 14)

hali mindenkinek


----------



## Eliz79 (2010 Szeptember 14)

itt vagyok


----------



## aliz88 (2010 Szeptember 14)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


 Nagyon jok a dolgok


----------



## Eliz79 (2010 Szeptember 14)

mirol irjak


----------



## Eliz79 (2010 Szeptember 14)

talan addig osszejon


----------



## aliz88 (2010 Szeptember 14)

1valaky írta:


> szuper vagykiss


 koszike


----------



## nonosasi (2010 Szeptember 14)

*Sziasztok!*

Új fórumtag vagyok!


----------



## Eliz79 (2010 Szeptember 14)

de a kinti gepen nincs ekezet


----------



## Eliz79 (2010 Szeptember 14)

mar a fele megvan


----------



## aliz88 (2010 Szeptember 14)

Abigel573 írta:


> Kreáltam egy mindegy mit ír be szóláncot a kezdőknek... azt se használják...
> Talán túl egyszerű.


 Nagyon vicces


----------



## Eliz79 (2010 Szeptember 14)

most vettem eszre


----------



## Eliz79 (2010 Szeptember 14)

eleg sok hozzaszolasomat toroltek


----------



## Eliz79 (2010 Szeptember 14)

miert??


----------



## Eliz79 (2010 Szeptember 14)

mar nem kell sok


----------



## Eliz79 (2010 Szeptember 14)

nem sokara meg lesz


----------



## Eliz79 (2010 Szeptember 14)

mar csak 4 kell


----------



## Eliz79 (2010 Szeptember 14)

borzaszto ido van


----------



## Eliz79 (2010 Szeptember 14)

mar csak 1


----------



## Eliz79 (2010 Szeptember 14)

na megvagyok


----------



## Eliz79 (2010 Szeptember 14)

sikerult


----------



## gerus (2010 Szeptember 14)

Kalaman írta:


> hello mindenki!



hy


----------



## gerus (2010 Szeptember 14)

Eliz79 írta:


> sikerult



nekem még nem


----------



## gerus (2010 Szeptember 14)

zsolesz77 írta:


> 1, A BEJEGYZÉSEKET NEM EŐRSZAKKAL KELL AZ EMBEREKBŐL KIVERNI!!
> * gyors szerver
> * értelmes hozzászólások
> * sok keresési lehetőség
> ...



igaz


----------



## gerus (2010 Szeptember 14)

susy78 írta:


> 8



77


----------



## gerus (2010 Szeptember 14)

steven2002 írta:


> 5



9


----------



## gerus (2010 Szeptember 14)

stsr írta:


> done



777


----------



## gerus (2010 Szeptember 14)

susy78 írta:


> 12



56


----------



## gerus (2010 Szeptember 14)

cdmau írta:


> Húsz !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Hurrá hurrá hurrá !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



és jó lett??


----------



## gerus (2010 Szeptember 14)

stsr írta:


> done



kj


----------



## gerus (2010 Szeptember 14)

susy78 írta:


> 12



444


----------



## gerus (2010 Szeptember 14)

susy78 írta:


> 13



12


----------



## gerus (2010 Szeptember 14)

susy78 írta:


> 13



55


----------



## gerus (2010 Szeptember 14)

susy78 írta:


> 12



55


----------



## gerus (2010 Szeptember 14)

anasatumare írta:


> egy csinos, fiatal nő egészséges gyermeknek ad életet a szülészeten. Mivel a gyereknek vörös haja van, a főorvos megszólal:
> - a papának is vörös haja van?
> - nem tudom -válaszolja az anyuka-, mert sapka volt rajta.



44


----------



## gerus (2010 Szeptember 14)

lizyke írta:


> ez mire jó?



11


----------



## gerus (2010 Szeptember 14)

lizyke írta:


> húha



555


----------



## gerus (2010 Szeptember 14)

dezoxi írta:


> kapcsolatteremtő gyógyítás



55


----------



## gerus (2010 Szeptember 14)

dezoxi írta:


> kapcsolatteremtő gyógyítás


3


----------



## gerus (2010 Szeptember 14)

gulyasleves írta:


> 201918171615141312111098765432


52


----------



## gerus (2010 Szeptember 14)

lizyke írta:


> ez mire jó?



111


----------



## gerus (2010 Szeptember 14)

555


----------



## gerus (2010 Szeptember 14)

111


----------



## gerus (2010 Szeptember 14)

44


----------



## gerus (2010 Szeptember 14)

8i


----------



## gerus (2010 Szeptember 14)

222


----------



## gerus (2010 Szeptember 14)

2223


----------



## gerus (2010 Szeptember 14)

7uh8


----------



## gerus (2010 Szeptember 14)

plllp


----------



## gerus (2010 Szeptember 14)

1114


----------



## gerus (2010 Szeptember 14)

kkmklkml


----------



## gerus (2010 Szeptember 14)

nbnbn


----------



## gerus (2010 Szeptember 14)

ccgv


----------



## gerus (2010 Szeptember 14)

kkk


----------



## gerus (2010 Szeptember 14)




----------



## gerus (2010 Szeptember 14)




----------



## gerus (2010 Szeptember 14)

mm


----------



## gerus (2010 Szeptember 14)

dddd


----------



## gerus (2010 Szeptember 14)

fff


----------



## gerus (2010 Szeptember 14)

fgdf


----------



## gerus (2010 Szeptember 14)

m,nm


----------



## WALucky (2010 Szeptember 14)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg



Köszi, hogy ezt létrehoztad/létrehozátok...!!!


----------



## WALucky (2010 Szeptember 14)

2.


----------



## WALucky (2010 Szeptember 14)

3.


----------



## WALucky (2010 Szeptember 14)

4.


----------



## WALucky (2010 Szeptember 14)

5.


----------



## WALucky (2010 Szeptember 14)

6.


----------



## WALucky (2010 Szeptember 14)

7.


----------



## WALucky (2010 Szeptember 14)

8.


----------



## WALucky (2010 Szeptember 14)

9.


----------



## WALucky (2010 Szeptember 14)

10.


----------



## WALucky (2010 Szeptember 14)

11.


----------



## WALucky (2010 Szeptember 14)

12.


----------



## WALucky (2010 Szeptember 14)

13.


----------



## WALucky (2010 Szeptember 14)

14.


----------



## WALucky (2010 Szeptember 14)

15.


----------



## WALucky (2010 Szeptember 14)

16.


----------



## WALucky (2010 Szeptember 14)

17.


----------



## WALucky (2010 Szeptember 14)

18.


----------



## WALucky (2010 Szeptember 14)

19.


----------



## WALucky (2010 Szeptember 14)

20.


----------



## sanyalovag (2010 Szeptember 14)

3 ok


----------



## sanyalovag (2010 Szeptember 14)

43


----------



## sanyalovag (2010 Szeptember 14)

56


----------



## sanyalovag (2010 Szeptember 14)

57


----------



## sanyalovag (2010 Szeptember 14)

58


----------



## sanyalovag (2010 Szeptember 14)

59


----------



## sanyalovag (2010 Szeptember 14)

8


----------



## sanyalovag (2010 Szeptember 14)

9


----------



## sanyalovag (2010 Szeptember 14)

10


----------



## sanyalovag (2010 Szeptember 14)

11


----------



## sanyalovag (2010 Szeptember 14)

12


----------



## sanyalovag (2010 Szeptember 14)

13


----------



## sanyalovag (2010 Szeptember 14)

14


----------



## sanyalovag (2010 Szeptember 14)

15


----------



## sanyalovag (2010 Szeptember 14)

16


----------



## sanyalovag (2010 Szeptember 14)

17


----------



## Misi67 (2010 Szeptember 14)

Üdvözlök mindenkit, még új vagyok itt, de nagyon tetszik.


----------



## sanyalovag (2010 Szeptember 14)

18


----------



## sanyalovag (2010 Szeptember 14)

19


----------



## sanyalovag (2010 Szeptember 14)

20


----------



## sanyalovag (2010 Szeptember 14)

21


----------



## sanyalovag (2010 Szeptember 14)

22


----------



## gyula5301 (2010 Szeptember 14)

Én is itt vagyok


----------



## gyula5301 (2010 Szeptember 14)

23


----------



## szidoka2 (2010 Szeptember 14)

*4*

4


----------



## szidoka2 (2010 Szeptember 14)

*7*

7


----------



## provibe (2010 Szeptember 14)




----------



## szidoka2 (2010 Szeptember 14)

*9*

9


----------



## szidoka2 (2010 Szeptember 14)

*elet*

az elet szep


----------



## szidoka2 (2010 Szeptember 14)

*csalad*

imadom a csaladom


----------



## szidoka2 (2010 Szeptember 14)

*orom*

orom, boldogsag


----------



## szidoka2 (2010 Szeptember 14)

*bizalom*

osbizalom


----------



## provibe (2010 Szeptember 14)

yesss


----------



## szidoka2 (2010 Szeptember 14)

*hm*

ebredj tudatara


----------



## Loana8 (2010 Szeptember 14)

*Bárcsak tudnám...*



Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


 
hogyan működik a hozzászólások összeszedése. Ám sajnos még nem vagyok elég tájékozott.
Legalább a köszönöm gombot megtaláltam!
Azonban Anyóka üzenetében, aki felvilágosított minderről, égen-földön nem leltem rá. 
Elég türelmes vagyok és remélem gyorsan tanulok.


----------



## ironyice (2010 Szeptember 14)

*hello*

Sziasztok!


----------



## sefth (2010 Szeptember 14)

hali


----------



## sefth (2010 Szeptember 14)

20


----------



## sefth (2010 Szeptember 14)

19


----------



## sefth (2010 Szeptember 14)

18


----------



## sefth (2010 Szeptember 14)

17


----------



## sefth (2010 Szeptember 14)

16


----------



## ironyice (2010 Szeptember 14)

elj ugy mint nemakarki, es ugy halj meg mint barki


----------



## sefth (2010 Szeptember 14)

15


----------



## ironyice (2010 Szeptember 14)

3


----------



## sefth (2010 Szeptember 14)

14


----------



## sefth (2010 Szeptember 14)

13


----------



## ironyice (2010 Szeptember 14)

4


----------



## sefth (2010 Szeptember 14)

12


----------



## ironyice (2010 Szeptember 14)

5


----------



## ironyice (2010 Szeptember 14)

6


----------



## sefth (2010 Szeptember 14)

11


----------



## sefth (2010 Szeptember 14)

10


----------



## ironyice (2010 Szeptember 14)

7


----------



## ironyice (2010 Szeptember 14)

8


----------



## sefth (2010 Szeptember 14)

9


----------



## ironyice (2010 Szeptember 14)

9


----------



## sefth (2010 Szeptember 14)

8


----------



## sefth (2010 Szeptember 14)

7


----------



## ironyice (2010 Szeptember 14)

10


----------



## sefth (2010 Szeptember 14)

6


----------



## sefth (2010 Szeptember 14)

5


----------



## ironyice (2010 Szeptember 14)

11


----------



## sefth (2010 Szeptember 14)

4


----------



## ironyice (2010 Szeptember 14)

12


----------



## sefth (2010 Szeptember 14)

3


----------



## sefth (2010 Szeptember 14)

2


----------



## sefth (2010 Szeptember 14)

1 és 0


----------



## ironyice (2010 Szeptember 14)

13


----------



## ironyice (2010 Szeptember 14)

14


----------



## ironyice (2010 Szeptember 14)

15


----------



## ironyice (2010 Szeptember 14)

16


----------



## ironyice (2010 Szeptember 14)

17


----------



## domibacsi (2010 Szeptember 14)

*csak azért hogy ne unatkozzak,pár aforizma!!!*

A szamárfül az origami legegyszerűbb változata.


----------



## ironyice (2010 Szeptember 14)

18


----------



## ironyice (2010 Szeptember 14)

19


----------



## domibacsi (2010 Szeptember 14)

Ha a hülyeség növesztene, a hónod alatt dörögne az ég!


----------



## ironyice (2010 Szeptember 14)

20


----------



## domibacsi (2010 Szeptember 14)

Olyan a testem, akár egy istené! - A fenébe, ez buddháé!


----------



## domibacsi (2010 Szeptember 14)

A nagyotmondás ellen a nagyothallás az egyetlen védelem


----------



## shomasport (2010 Szeptember 14)

**.rar ???*

én má.. mindegy

help me: lejött egy film (.rar-ba), de a total commander azt írja hogy telepitse a megfelelő programot. már volt más .rar amit minden gond néklül kicsimizott, EZT NEM. de mééééé???


----------



## domibacsi (2010 Szeptember 14)

Három dolog van amit félek megnézni másnaposan: arcom, pénztárcám és kimenő hívások...


----------



## domibacsi (2010 Szeptember 14)

A sípcsont az a szerv, ami segít a sötétben megtalálni a bútorokat.


----------



## domibacsi (2010 Szeptember 14)

Egy férfi cselekedeteinek mindig két oka van. Az egyik jól hangzik, a másik meg valódi


----------



## domibacsi (2010 Szeptember 14)

Minden rosszat el tudok képzelni magamról, de hiába.


----------



## domibacsi (2010 Szeptember 14)

Óvakodj az állatoktól, ha inni mennek és az emberektől, ha inni voltak.


----------



## domibacsi (2010 Szeptember 14)

Nem vagyok egoista, csak túl reális.


----------



## domibacsi (2010 Szeptember 14)

Az éttermek dohányzó és nem dohányzó részre osztása olyan, 
mintha a strand medencéjét belehugyozós és nem belehugyozós részre osztanák


----------



## domibacsi (2010 Szeptember 14)

Az alkohol nem válasz, de legalább elfelejted a kérdést.


----------



## domibacsi (2010 Szeptember 14)

Az áram alatt lévő alkatrész ugyanúgy néz ki, mint amelyik nincs áram alatt. Csak más a fogása...


----------



## domibacsi (2010 Szeptember 14)

A tudás olyan, mint a körömlakk, az alkohol elmossa.


----------



## domibacsi (2010 Szeptember 14)

Kislányom, ugye nem gondolod, hogy elengedlek bulizni 13 évesen, főleg édesanyád 26. születésnapján!


----------



## domibacsi (2010 Szeptember 14)

Ne vezess túl gyorsan, mert még lemarad az őrangyalod.


----------



## domibacsi (2010 Szeptember 14)

A vélemény olyan, mint a segglyuk: mindenkinek van, de senki sem kíváncsi a másikéra


----------



## domibacsi (2010 Szeptember 14)

Érdemes tanulni, mert a tanulás előbb-utóbb meghozza gyümölcsét, és mint tudjuk, a gyümölcsből pálinkát lehet főzni!


----------



## domibacsi (2010 Szeptember 14)

Amikor a változás szelei fújnak, a kétkedők falakat húznak föl, az optimisták pedig vitorlákat.


----------



## domibacsi (2010 Szeptember 14)

Az orvosod vérnyomokat talált az alkoholkeringésedben.


----------



## domibacsi (2010 Szeptember 14)

A dzsungel egy olyan hely, ahova emberi kéz nem tette még be a lábát!


----------



## domady (2010 Szeptember 14)

udv


----------



## domady (2010 Szeptember 14)

szia


----------



## *Niki* (2010 Szeptember 14)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Gebu (2010 Szeptember 14)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Gebu (2010 Szeptember 14)

Beszélgessünk!


----------



## Gebu (2010 Szeptember 14)

Hogy vagytok?


----------



## Gebu (2010 Szeptember 14)

Nekem ez a 12. üzenetem.


----------



## Gebu (2010 Szeptember 14)

Ez meg a 13. üzenetem.


----------



## Gebu (2010 Szeptember 14)

Nem beszélget velem senki?


----------



## Gebu (2010 Szeptember 14)

Pedig azt hittem sok mindenkinek fontos, hogy kigyüljön a 20 üzenet.


----------



## Gebu (2010 Szeptember 14)

Én szorgalmasan gyűjtöm.


----------



## Gebu (2010 Szeptember 14)

Már nem sok kell.


----------



## Gebu (2010 Szeptember 14)

Álmos is vagyok már.


----------



## Gebu (2010 Szeptember 14)

De ezt még megcsinálom, aztán fekszem le alukálni.


----------



## Gebu (2010 Szeptember 14)

És tádááám, íme a 20. üzenetem. Köszönöm a lehetőséget. Jó éjszakát!


----------



## Gebu (2010 Szeptember 14)

Nekem még mindig nem működik, pedig ez a 21. hozzászólásom.


----------



## ubi99 (2010 Szeptember 14)

*szia*



Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg



szia


----------



## rambo13 (2010 Szeptember 14)

hi


----------



## rambo13 (2010 Szeptember 14)

hm


----------



## ubi99 (2010 Szeptember 14)

Jó ez a fórum


----------



## rambo13 (2010 Szeptember 14)

aha


----------



## rambo13 (2010 Szeptember 14)

szóljon


----------



## rambo13 (2010 Szeptember 14)

hangosan


----------



## ubi99 (2010 Szeptember 14)

Hm


----------



## rambo13 (2010 Szeptember 14)

az


----------



## ubi99 (2010 Szeptember 14)

Szamolunk


----------



## rambo13 (2010 Szeptember 14)

ének


----------



## ubi99 (2010 Szeptember 14)

Hú


----------



## rambo13 (2010 Szeptember 14)

örülj


----------



## rambo13 (2010 Szeptember 14)

velem


----------



## ubi99 (2010 Szeptember 14)

Ha


----------



## rambo13 (2010 Szeptember 14)

kérlek


----------



## ubi99 (2010 Szeptember 14)

gyors


----------



## rambo13 (2010 Szeptember 14)

úgy


----------



## ubi99 (2010 Szeptember 14)

voltam


----------



## ubi99 (2010 Szeptember 14)

azert


----------



## rambo13 (2010 Szeptember 14)

ahogyan én


----------



## ubi99 (2010 Szeptember 14)

sikerul


----------



## ubi99 (2010 Szeptember 14)

de


----------



## rambo13 (2010 Szeptember 14)

nemis


----------



## ubi99 (2010 Szeptember 14)

jo


----------



## rambo13 (2010 Szeptember 14)

olyan rég


----------



## ubi99 (2010 Szeptember 14)

a


----------



## ubi99 (2010 Szeptember 14)

habos


----------



## rambo13 (2010 Szeptember 14)

ha jól emlékszel még


----------



## rambo13 (2010 Szeptember 14)

játszottam egy gitáron


----------



## ubi99 (2010 Szeptember 14)

kávé


----------



## rambo13 (2010 Szeptember 14)

de jött egy nagy vihar


----------



## ubi99 (2010 Szeptember 14)

Soltész


----------



## ubi99 (2010 Szeptember 14)

Rezső


----------



## rambo13 (2010 Szeptember 14)

stb stb stb stb stb stb


----------



## ubi99 (2010 Szeptember 14)

de régen is volt


----------



## rambo13 (2010 Szeptember 14)

))))


----------



## ubi99 (2010 Szeptember 14)

na


----------



## rambo13 (2010 Szeptember 14)

1981 egészen pontosan


----------



## ubi99 (2010 Szeptember 14)

hi hi


----------



## ubi99 (2010 Szeptember 14)

egy


----------



## rambo13 (2010 Szeptember 14)

hát talán ez tényleg működik


----------



## aurinko (2010 Szeptember 14)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


 

1. Ez szuper! Így azért sokkal könnyebb.


----------



## aurinko (2010 Szeptember 14)

2. Sziasztok!


----------



## aurinko (2010 Szeptember 14)

3. Tehát ha gyorsan szeretném összeszedni a 20 hozzászólást...


----------



## aurinko (2010 Szeptember 14)

4. Akkor idejövök, és itt írhatok egy-két monológot...


----------



## aurinko (2010 Szeptember 14)

5. Mert eddig csak regisztráltam...


----------



## aurinko (2010 Szeptember 14)

6. Írni nem írtam sehová...


----------



## aurinko (2010 Szeptember 14)

7. Visszatartott az a bizonyos 20.


----------



## aurinko (2010 Szeptember 14)

8. Mert ahhoz alaposan át kell böngészni ezt az egészet...


----------



## aurinko (2010 Szeptember 14)

9. Hogy tudjak mihez mit hozzáírni.


----------



## aurinko (2010 Szeptember 14)

10. Ugye?


----------



## aurinko (2010 Szeptember 14)

11. Aha. A hozzászólások között 20mp-nek el kell telnie.


----------



## aurinko (2010 Szeptember 14)

12. Tehát a géppuska kezűek itt vissza kell fogják magukat.


----------



## aurinko (2010 Szeptember 14)

13. Ami nagy kár.


----------



## aurinko (2010 Szeptember 14)

14. De sebaj.


----------



## aurinko (2010 Szeptember 14)

15. Nemsokára abbahagyom.


----------



## aurinko (2010 Szeptember 14)

16. Ez már a 16. hozzászólásom...


----------



## aurinko (2010 Szeptember 14)

17. Most már mindjárt...


----------



## aurinko (2010 Szeptember 14)

18. Itt a vége...


----------



## aurinko (2010 Szeptember 14)

19. Fuss el véle!


----------



## aurinko (2010 Szeptember 14)

20. Köszönöm a türelmeteket!


----------



## vitya95 (2010 Szeptember 14)

1


----------



## vitya95 (2010 Szeptember 14)

*2. hsz*

blabla


----------



## vitya95 (2010 Szeptember 14)

lol


----------



## vitya95 (2010 Szeptember 14)

valami


----------



## vitya95 (2010 Szeptember 14)

5. üzi


----------



## vitya95 (2010 Szeptember 14)

6.


----------



## vitya95 (2010 Szeptember 14)

7.


----------



## vitya95 (2010 Szeptember 14)

8.


----------



## vitya95 (2010 Szeptember 14)

9.


----------



## vitya95 (2010 Szeptember 15)

10.


----------



## vitya95 (2010 Szeptember 15)

11


----------



## vitya95 (2010 Szeptember 15)

12


----------



## vitya95 (2010 Szeptember 15)

13


----------



## vitya95 (2010 Szeptember 15)

14


----------



## vitya95 (2010 Szeptember 15)

15


----------



## vitya95 (2010 Szeptember 15)

16


----------



## vitya95 (2010 Szeptember 15)

17


----------



## vitya95 (2010 Szeptember 15)

mindjárt vége


----------



## vitya95 (2010 Szeptember 15)

na még1 és vége


----------



## vitya95 (2010 Szeptember 15)

na itt a vége fuss el véle Köszi a türelmeteket


----------



## dralac (2010 Szeptember 15)

SZiasztok!


----------



## dralac (2010 Szeptember 15)

Keresztmina


----------



## dralac (2010 Szeptember 15)

Ez a harmadik üzenet


----------



## dralac (2010 Szeptember 15)

123456789123456789123456789


----------



## dralac (2010 Szeptember 15)

öt


----------



## dralac (2010 Szeptember 15)

hat6


----------



## dralac (2010 Szeptember 15)

hééét


----------



## dralac (2010 Szeptember 15)

8


----------



## dralac (2010 Szeptember 15)

9


----------



## Naropa (2010 Szeptember 15)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg



Sziasztok, szeretnék egy verset idézni


----------



## dralac (2010 Szeptember 15)

10


----------



## Naropa (2010 Szeptember 15)

Álmomban egy csodaszép lány ölelt


----------



## Naropa (2010 Szeptember 15)

Szíves szeretete elzúdított


----------



## dralac (2010 Szeptember 15)

11


----------



## Naropa (2010 Szeptember 15)

Lelkembe boldogság szökellt


----------



## Naropa (2010 Szeptember 15)

Az együttlét vele elbódított


----------



## Naropa (2010 Szeptember 15)

Fényes erdőn sétáltam vele


----------



## Naropa (2010 Szeptember 15)

Szőke haja a napsugárba olvadt


----------



## dralac (2010 Szeptember 15)

12


----------



## Naropa (2010 Szeptember 15)

Kezem fogta csodaszép keze


----------



## Naropa (2010 Szeptember 15)

Karunkon át a szívünk egybeolvadt


----------



## dralac (2010 Szeptember 15)

13


----------



## Naropa (2010 Szeptember 15)

Én volt, ő és a gyönyörű nap


----------



## Naropa (2010 Szeptember 15)

Pillangó, virágok, alma


----------



## Naropa (2010 Szeptember 15)

Arannyá vált börtönöm fala


----------



## Naropa (2010 Szeptember 15)

Vagy talán túlléptem rajta?


----------



## dralac (2010 Szeptember 15)

14


----------



## dralac (2010 Szeptember 15)

15


----------



## Naropa (2010 Szeptember 15)

Ezt a verset 15 évvel ezelőtt írtam


----------



## Naropa (2010 Szeptember 15)

Tudok még 1 verset


----------



## dralac (2010 Szeptember 15)

16


----------



## Naropa (2010 Szeptember 15)

Amit Szép Ágnes írt, a Zalaegerszegi diákköltők füzetében jelent meg, valamikor 1995 körül


----------



## dralac (2010 Szeptember 15)

17


----------



## dralac (2010 Szeptember 15)

18


----------



## Naropa (2010 Szeptember 15)

A címe: Múzsa


----------



## dralac (2010 Szeptember 15)

19


----------



## dralac (2010 Szeptember 15)

20


----------



## Naropa (2010 Szeptember 15)

Ki vagy te, hogy így futsz felém
A fák közt nevetve, mint a szél?
Ki vagy te hogy csókot lehelsz homlokomra
Mint a tavasz, mihelyt véget ér a tél?

Ugye te vagy drága múzsa,
Csillagként ragyogj felettem


----------



## Naropa (2010 Szeptember 15)

Sajnos pontosan nem emlékszem a többi sorra


----------



## Naropa (2010 Szeptember 15)

Had őrizzelek virágos kertemben


----------



## Naropa (2010 Szeptember 15)

Szaladjunk a szélben, pengesd meg az égi hárfát


----------



## Naropa (2010 Szeptember 15)

Repítsd szellemem sámánok lovainak hátán


----------



## Naropa (2010 Szeptember 15)

Szaladj, szaladj, veled révülök én is
Megjárjuk a világ fáját, gyökerétől tetejéig!


----------



## medve70 (2010 Szeptember 15)

*letöltés*

miért kell 20 ostobaságot írnom azért, hogy letölthessek egy kottát?


----------



## medve70 (2010 Szeptember 15)

*2/20 hozzászólás*

20 hozzászólás! Az még gombócból is sok!


----------



## medve70 (2010 Szeptember 15)

még 18 hátra van. Kinek jó ez,


----------



## medve70 (2010 Szeptember 15)

És lehet, hogy még ki is moderálják


----------



## medve70 (2010 Szeptember 15)

Hátha a moderátor nem tud magyarul.


----------



## medve70 (2010 Szeptember 15)

Csak Kanadaiul


----------



## medve70 (2010 Szeptember 15)

Ez valami kanadai oldal ugye? (7/20)


----------



## medve70 (2010 Szeptember 15)

Tulajdonképpen azt sem tudom, hogy milyen témában vagyok


----------



## medve70 (2010 Szeptember 15)

Na már 9 nél tartok. Szóval, lehet, hogy még érdekelne is a téma, ha tudnám, hogy mi az


----------



## medve70 (2010 Szeptember 15)

Na ez a 10. Kanadában milyen nyelven is tudnak? Talán francia igaz?


----------



## medve70 (2010 Szeptember 15)

Na akkor 11. Megnéztem, ha jól látom ez valami varrós téma.


----------



## medve70 (2010 Szeptember 15)

12. Hát jó témába csöppentem. Be tudom fűzni a cérnát.


----------



## medve70 (2010 Szeptember 15)

13. Vagy kreatív ötletek a téma cím?


----------



## medve70 (2010 Szeptember 15)

14. Na az jó, az már tágabb fogalom.


----------



## medve70 (2010 Szeptember 15)

15. Na megy ez mint az ágyba sz... már csak öt kreatív 5-let és kész


----------



## medve70 (2010 Szeptember 15)

16. Kreatív ötlet hmm mi is legyen. Mondjuk feltaláljuk a víztakarékos WC-t


----------



## medve70 (2010 Szeptember 15)

17. Nem vízzel kell lehúzni, hanem sűrített levegő lefújja a terméket.


----------



## medve70 (2010 Szeptember 15)

Na ehhez mit szóltok, mekkora királyság!


----------



## medve70 (2010 Szeptember 15)

Csak egy nyamvadt kottáér kűzdöttem be magam ebbe a jó társaságba, és mégis micsoda kreatív ötletet adtam!!


----------



## medve70 (2010 Szeptember 15)

Na akkor sűrítettlevegős WC! fontoljátok meg, nagyon hasznos! Sőt kreatív! Zsíratom, ahogy Laár András mondaná. Ezzel búcsúzom is, ha még elvetődnék hozzátok, majd még beszélgetek veletek a találmányomról. Remélem addig továbbfejlesztitek.


----------



## medve70 (2010 Szeptember 15)

Na 21. ráadás. Még 48 óra várakozás is van!! Na ehhez nem találok szavakat. Én is csak azt, hogy mandzsetta, de az ide sem illik. Miért jó ez nektek könyörgöm!!! Csak szerettem volna valamit elfurulyázni egy kottából, de most várhatok két napot! Addig megtanulok hegedűlni is!


----------



## medve70 (2010 Szeptember 15)

Na akkor még egy kreatív ötlet, szüntessétek meg a 20 hozzászólás és 48 óra várakozást, és akkor az ilyen idióták mint én, nem zavarunk olyan sokáig.


----------



## medve70 (2010 Szeptember 15)

Na akkor két nap múlva talizunk. Addig akkor szóljatok legalább hozzá a találmányomhoz. Üdv minden kreatív hozzászólónak:

Medve a béka


----------



## lacca.l (2010 Szeptember 15)

Naropa írta:


> A címe: Múzsa





Naropa írta:


> A címe: Múzsa[/quoteo]


----------



## lacca.l (2010 Szeptember 15)

lacca.l írta:


> Naropa írta:
> 
> 
> > A címe: Múzsa[/quoteo]
> ...


----------



## lacca.l (2010 Szeptember 15)

lacca.l írta:


> lacca.l írta:
> 
> 
> > nem tudom mi hogy működik....
> ...


----------



## lacca.l (2010 Szeptember 15)

lacca.l írta:


> lacca.l írta:
> 
> 
> > inkább törölj mert ez nem jó
> ...


----------



## lacca.l (2010 Szeptember 15)

lacca.l írta:


> Naropa írta:
> 
> 
> > A címe: Múzsa[/quoteo]
> ...


----------



## lacca.l (2010 Szeptember 15)

lacca.l írta:


> [inkább törölj mert ez nem jóóóóquote=lacca.l;2445434]
> inkább törölj mert ez nem jó


inkább törölj mert ez nem jóóóó


----------



## lacca.l (2010 Szeptember 15)

lacca.l írta:


> Naropa írta:
> 
> 
> > A címe: Múzsa[/quoteo]
> ...


----------



## lacca.l (2010 Szeptember 15)

lacca.l írta:


> lacca.l írta:
> 
> 
> > inkább törölj mert ez nem jó
> ...


----------



## lacca.l (2010 Szeptember 15)

Naropa írta:


> Szaladj, szaladj, veled révülök én is
> Megjárjuk a világ fáját, gyökerétől tetejéig!


ja


----------



## lacca.l (2010 Szeptember 15)

lacca.l írta:


> ja


jaa


----------



## lacca.l (2010 Szeptember 15)

lacca.l írta:


> jaa


ez fáj


----------



## lacca.l (2010 Szeptember 15)

lacca.l írta:


> ez fáj


66666tzjk3mp


----------



## lacca.l (2010 Szeptember 15)

lacca.l írta:


> 66666tzjk3mp


ok nem érete,mnbvcxdfghjk


----------



## lacca.l (2010 Szeptember 15)

lacca.l írta:


> ok nem érete,mnbvcxdfghjk


utálj akkorsem értem


----------



## lacca.l (2010 Szeptember 15)

lacca.l írta:


> utálj akkorsem értem


huzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzuzuzu


----------



## lacca.l (2010 Szeptember 15)

lacca.l írta:


> huzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzuzuzu


ritka csip


----------



## lacca.l (2010 Szeptember 15)

lacca.l írta:


> ritka csip


ogó


----------



## lacca.l (2010 Szeptember 15)

naropa írta:


> szaladj, szaladj, veled révülök én is
> megjárjuk a világ fáját, gyökerétől tetejéig!


18


----------



## lacca.l (2010 Szeptember 15)

lacca.l írta:


> 18


19kjhgfghjkléáélkjhgfdfghjkléálkgfghjkléá


----------



## lacca.l (2010 Szeptember 15)

lacca.l írta:


> 19kjhgfghjkléáélkjhgfdfghjkléálkgfghjkléá


20kjhgfdsasdfgklélkjhgfdsdfghjklé


----------



## lacca.l (2010 Szeptember 15)

Naropa írta:


> Sziasztok, szeretnék egy verset idézni


jóóóóó


----------



## lacca.l (2010 Szeptember 15)

lacca.l írta:


> utálj akkorsem értem


vedd be a 2 napodat loptok és határokat szabtok ???_!_!_!!_


----------



## Snookerface (2010 Szeptember 15)

*Hozzáférés aktiválás*

Sziasztok!

Gyakorlatilag regisztrálok, várok két napot, hozzászólok, majd újra, egészen addig amíg 20 hozzászólásom nem lesz. És ezután jobb lesz nekem mert hozzáférek azokhoz a dolgokhoz amiket szeretnék... de aktív felhasználó leszek ettől? vagy csak letöltésvadász? majd elfelejtem az egész oldalt.... szerintem ez továbbra is rajtam múlik. A dolog lényege nekem nem jön át, de ti tudjátok 

Üdv.
A legújabb regisztráló!


----------



## Snookerface (2010 Szeptember 15)

Akkor begyűjtöm a szükséges hozzászólásokat, majd szétnézek az oldalon  és meglátom mit tehetek cserébe


----------



## Snookerface (2010 Szeptember 15)

harmadik hozzászólás


----------



## Snookerface (2010 Szeptember 15)

negyedik hozzászólás


----------



## Snookerface (2010 Szeptember 15)

5. hozzászólás


----------



## Snookerface (2010 Szeptember 15)

6. hozzászólás


----------



## Snookerface (2010 Szeptember 15)

7. hozzászólás


----------



## kimonik (2010 Szeptember 15)

szia


----------



## kimonik (2010 Szeptember 15)

nem számoltam


----------



## kimonik (2010 Szeptember 15)

talán


----------



## kimonik (2010 Szeptember 15)

ez után


----------



## kimonik (2010 Szeptember 15)

még nincs


----------



## kimonik (2010 Szeptember 15)

talán most


----------



## kimonik (2010 Szeptember 15)

vagy ezután


----------



## kimonik (2010 Szeptember 15)

hát


----------



## kimonik (2010 Szeptember 15)

most


----------



## fala (2010 Szeptember 15)

uno


----------



## orson (2010 Szeptember 15)

nem tudom hol tartottam, de megint elkezdem


----------



## orson (2010 Szeptember 15)

megint 2 vagy 3?


----------



## orson (2010 Szeptember 15)

4


----------



## orson (2010 Szeptember 15)

5


----------



## orson (2010 Szeptember 15)

6


----------



## orson (2010 Szeptember 15)

7


----------



## orson (2010 Szeptember 15)

8


----------



## orson (2010 Szeptember 15)

9


----------



## orson (2010 Szeptember 15)

10


----------



## orson (2010 Szeptember 15)

11


----------



## orson (2010 Szeptember 15)

12


----------



## orson (2010 Szeptember 15)

13


----------



## orson (2010 Szeptember 15)

14


----------



## Snookerface (2010 Szeptember 15)

7. azthiszem


----------



## Snookerface (2010 Szeptember 15)

8


----------



## Snookerface (2010 Szeptember 15)

9


----------



## Snookerface (2010 Szeptember 15)

10


----------



## Snookerface (2010 Szeptember 15)

11


----------



## Snookerface (2010 Szeptember 15)

13


----------



## Snookerface (2010 Szeptember 15)

14


----------



## Snookerface (2010 Szeptember 15)

15


----------



## Snookerface (2010 Szeptember 15)

16


----------



## Snookerface (2010 Szeptember 15)

17


----------



## Snookerface (2010 Szeptember 15)

18


----------



## Snookerface (2010 Szeptember 15)

19


----------



## Snookerface (2010 Szeptember 15)

20


----------



## Humesz (2010 Szeptember 15)

1


----------



## Humesz (2010 Szeptember 15)

2


----------



## Humesz (2010 Szeptember 15)

3


----------



## Humesz (2010 Szeptember 15)

4:cry:


----------



## smick (2010 Szeptember 15)

*20*

Hello! Én csak gyűjtök!


----------



## smick (2010 Szeptember 15)

*19*

19


----------



## Humesz (2010 Szeptember 15)

5


----------



## smick (2010 Szeptember 15)

*18*

18


----------



## Humesz (2010 Szeptember 15)

6


----------



## smick (2010 Szeptember 15)

*17*

17


----------



## Humesz (2010 Szeptember 15)

7


----------



## smick (2010 Szeptember 15)

*16*

16


----------



## smick (2010 Szeptember 15)

*15*

15


----------



## smick (2010 Szeptember 15)

*14*

14


----------



## Humesz (2010 Szeptember 15)

8


----------



## smick (2010 Szeptember 15)

*13*

13


----------



## smick (2010 Szeptember 15)

*12*

12


----------



## smick (2010 Szeptember 15)

*11*

11


----------



## Humesz (2010 Szeptember 15)

9


----------



## Humesz (2010 Szeptember 15)

10


----------



## smick (2010 Szeptember 15)

*10*

10


----------



## Humesz (2010 Szeptember 15)

11


----------



## Humesz (2010 Szeptember 15)

12


----------



## smick (2010 Szeptember 15)

*9*

9


----------



## smick (2010 Szeptember 15)

*8*

8


----------



## Humesz (2010 Szeptember 15)

13


----------



## smick (2010 Szeptember 15)

*7*

7


----------



## Humesz (2010 Szeptember 15)

14


----------



## Humesz (2010 Szeptember 15)

15


----------



## Humesz (2010 Szeptember 15)

16


----------



## smick (2010 Szeptember 15)

*6*

6


----------



## Humesz (2010 Szeptember 15)

17


----------



## Humesz (2010 Szeptember 15)

18


----------



## smick (2010 Szeptember 15)

*5*

5


----------



## Humesz (2010 Szeptember 15)

19


----------



## smick (2010 Szeptember 15)

*4*

4


----------



## smick (2010 Szeptember 15)

*3*

3


----------



## Humesz (2010 Szeptember 15)

20 :d


----------



## smick (2010 Szeptember 15)

*2*

2


----------



## smick (2010 Szeptember 15)

*1*

1


----------



## sinter (2010 Szeptember 15)

1


----------



## sinter (2010 Szeptember 15)

2


----------



## sinter (2010 Szeptember 15)

3


----------



## sinter (2010 Szeptember 15)

4


----------



## sinter (2010 Szeptember 15)

5


----------



## sinter (2010 Szeptember 15)

6


----------



## sinter (2010 Szeptember 15)

7


----------



## sinter (2010 Szeptember 15)

8


----------



## sinter (2010 Szeptember 15)

9


----------



## sinter (2010 Szeptember 15)

10
Már félútun


----------



## sinter (2010 Szeptember 15)

11


----------



## kittyom (2010 Szeptember 15)

Örülök hogy rátaláltam erre az oldalra


----------



## sinter (2010 Szeptember 15)

12


----------



## sinter (2010 Szeptember 15)

13


----------



## sinter (2010 Szeptember 15)

14


----------



## kittyom (2010 Szeptember 15)

Érdekes!


----------



## sinter (2010 Szeptember 15)

15


----------



## sinter (2010 Szeptember 15)

16


----------



## sinter (2010 Szeptember 15)

17


----------



## sinter (2010 Szeptember 15)

18


----------



## sinter (2010 Szeptember 15)

19


----------



## sinter (2010 Szeptember 15)

20
:77::,,::777::44::0::88:://:


----------



## smick (2010 Szeptember 15)

*0*

0


----------



## ominoto1 (2010 Szeptember 15)

Köszönöm


----------



## ominoto1 (2010 Szeptember 15)

2


----------



## ominoto1 (2010 Szeptember 15)

3


----------



## ominoto1 (2010 Szeptember 15)

4


----------



## ominoto1 (2010 Szeptember 15)

5


----------



## ominoto1 (2010 Szeptember 15)

6


----------



## ominoto1 (2010 Szeptember 15)

7


----------



## ominoto1 (2010 Szeptember 15)

8


----------



## ominoto1 (2010 Szeptember 15)

9


----------



## ominoto1 (2010 Szeptember 15)

10


----------



## igor_lt (2010 Szeptember 15)

Még nyílnak a kertben az őszi virágok


----------



## igor_lt (2010 Szeptember 15)

most buktam nagyot


----------



## igor_lt (2010 Szeptember 15)

Még nyílnak a völgyben a kerti virágok


----------



## igor_lt (2010 Szeptember 15)

Még zöldel a nyárfa az ablak elött


----------



## igor_lt (2010 Szeptember 15)

De látod amottan a téli világot?


----------



## igor_lt (2010 Szeptember 15)

Már hó takará el a bérci tetőt


----------



## igor_lt (2010 Szeptember 15)

Még ifjú szívemben a lángsugarú nyár


----------



## igor_lt (2010 Szeptember 15)

s még benne virít az egész kikelet


----------



## igor_lt (2010 Szeptember 15)

De íme sötét hajam őszbe vegyül már


----------



## igor_lt (2010 Szeptember 15)

A tél dere már megüté fejemet.


----------



## igor_lt (2010 Szeptember 15)

Elhull a virág, eliramlik az élet....


----------



## igor_lt (2010 Szeptember 15)

Ülj, hitvesem, ülj az ölembe ide!


----------



## igor_lt (2010 Szeptember 15)

ki most fejedet keblemre tevéd le,


----------



## igor_lt (2010 Szeptember 15)

Holnap nem omolsz-e sírom fölibe?


----------



## igor_lt (2010 Szeptember 15)

Óh mond: ha előbb halok el, tetemimre


----------



## igor_lt (2010 Szeptember 15)

Könnyezve borítasz-e szemfödelet?


----------



## igor_lt (2010 Szeptember 15)

S rá bírhat-e majdan egy ifjú szerelme,


----------



## igor_lt (2010 Szeptember 15)

Hogy elhagyod érte az én nevemet?


----------



## igor_lt (2010 Szeptember 15)

Ha eldobod egykor az özvegyi fátyolt,


----------



## igor_lt (2010 Szeptember 15)

Fejfámra sötét lobogóul akaszd


----------



## igor_lt (2010 Szeptember 15)

Én feljövök érte a síri világból,


----------



## igor_lt (2010 Szeptember 15)

Az éj közepén, s oda leviszem azt,


----------



## igor_lt (2010 Szeptember 15)

Letörölni véle könnyüimet érted,


----------



## igor_lt (2010 Szeptember 15)

Ki könnyedén elfeledéd hívedet


----------



## igor_lt (2010 Szeptember 15)

S e szív sebeit bekötözni, ki téged


----------



## igor_lt (2010 Szeptember 15)

Még akkor is, ott is, örökre szeret!


----------



## Pitya48 (2010 Szeptember 15)

[FONT=&quot]Ha Isten egy pillanatra elfelejtené, hogy én csak egy rongybábu vagyok, és még egy kis élettel ajándékozna meg, azt maximálisan kihasználnám. Talán nem mondanék ki mindent, amit gondolok, de meggondolnám azt, amit kimondok.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
Értéket tulajdonítanék a dolgoknak, nem azért, amit érnek, hanem azért, amit jelentenek.

Keveset aludnék, többet álmodnék, hiszen minden becsukott szemmel töltött perccel hatvan másodperc fényt veszítünk.

Akkor járnék, amikor mások megállnak, és akkor ébrednék, amikor mások alszanak. Ha Isten megajándékozna még egy darab élettel, egyszerű ruhába öltöznék, hanyatt feküdnék a napon, fedetlenül hagyva nemcsak a testemet, hanem a lelkemet is.

A férfiaknak bebizonyítanám, mennyire tévednek, amikor azt hiszik, az öregedés okozza a szerelem hiányát, pedig valójában a szerelem hiánya okozza az öregedést!

Szárnyakat adnék egy kisgyereknek, de hagynám, hogy magától tanuljon meg repülni.

Az öregeknek megtanítanám, hogy a halál nem az öregséggel, hanem a feledéssel jön.

Annyi mindent tanultam tőletek, emberek... Megtanultam, hogy mindenki a hegytetőn akar élni, anélkül hogy tudná, hogy a boldogság a meredély megmászásában rejlik.

Megtanultam, hogy amikor egy újszülött először szorítja meg parányi öklével az apja ujját, örökre megragadja azt.

Megtanultam, hogy egy embernek csak akkor van joga lenézni egy másikra, amikor segítenie kell neki felállni.

Annyi mindent tanulhattam tőletek, de valójában már nem megyek vele sokra, hiszen amikor betesznek abba a ládába, már halott leszek.

Mindig mondd azt, amit érzel és tedd azt, amit gondolsz. Ha
tudnám, hogy ma látlak utoljára aludni, erősen átölelnélek, és imádkoznék az Úrhoz, hogy a lelked őre lehessek. Ha tudnám, hogy ezek az utolsó percek, hogy láthatlak, azt mondanám neked, "szeretlek", és nem tenném hozzá ostobán, hogy "hiszen tudod".

Mindig van másnap, és az élet lehetőséget ad nekünk arra, hogy jóvátegyük a dolgokat, de ha tévedek, és csak a mai nap van nekünk, szeretném elmondani neked, mennyire szeretlek, és hogy sosem felejtelek el.

Senkinek sem biztos a holnapja, sem öregnek, sem fiatalnak. Lehet, hogy ma látod utoljára azokat, akiket szeretsz. Ezért ne várj tovább, tedd meg ma, mert ha sosem jön el a holnap, sajnálni fogod azt a napot, amikor nem jutott időd egy mosolyra, egy ölelésre, egy csókra, és amikor túlságosan elfoglalt voltál ahhoz, hogy teljesíts egy utolsó kérést.

Tartsd magad közelében azokat, akiket szeretsz, mondd a fülükbe, mennyire szükséged van rájuk, szeresd őket és bánj velük jól, jusson időd arra, hogy azt mondd nekik, sajnálom", "bocsáss meg", "kérlek", "köszönöm" és mindazokat a szerelmes szavakat, amelyeket ismersz.

Senki sem fog emlékezni rád a titkos gondolataidért. Kérj az Úrtól erőt és bölcsességet, hogy kifejezhesd őket. Mutasd ki barátaidnak és szeretteidnek, mennyire fontosak neked.[/FONT]


----------



## cabika (2010 Szeptember 15)

1


----------



## cabika (2010 Szeptember 15)

2


----------



## cabika (2010 Szeptember 15)

3


----------



## cabika (2010 Szeptember 15)

4


----------



## cabika (2010 Szeptember 15)

5


----------



## cabika (2010 Szeptember 15)

6


----------



## cabika (2010 Szeptember 15)

7


----------



## cabika (2010 Szeptember 15)

8


----------



## cabika (2010 Szeptember 15)

9


----------



## cabika (2010 Szeptember 15)

10


----------



## cabika (2010 Szeptember 15)

11


----------



## cabika (2010 Szeptember 15)

12


----------



## cabika (2010 Szeptember 15)

13


----------



## cabika (2010 Szeptember 15)

14


----------



## cabika (2010 Szeptember 15)

15


----------



## cabika (2010 Szeptember 15)

16


----------



## cabika (2010 Szeptember 15)

17


----------



## cabika (2010 Szeptember 15)

18


----------



## cabika (2010 Szeptember 15)

19


----------



## cabika (2010 Szeptember 15)

20


----------



## albi99 (2010 Szeptember 15)

Na akkor folytassuk


----------



## albi99 (2010 Szeptember 15)

Trallalalalalallaaa


----------



## albi99 (2010 Szeptember 15)

Jelen


----------



## albi99 (2010 Szeptember 15)

Ehh...


----------



## albi99 (2010 Szeptember 15)

Még hat, ám legyen


----------



## albi99 (2010 Szeptember 15)

Holnap meg már...


----------



## albi99 (2010 Szeptember 15)

... a 48 óra is letelik szépen


----------



## albi99 (2010 Szeptember 15)

Első


----------



## albi99 (2010 Szeptember 15)

Jó ez a fórumtéma


----------



## albi99 (2010 Szeptember 15)

Elvileg ez lenne a huszadik hozzászólásom


----------



## albi99 (2010 Szeptember 15)

De mivel igazi úr vagyok, legyen inkább 21


----------



## anya78 (2010 Szeptember 15)

sziasztok


----------



## anya78 (2010 Szeptember 15)

már ez lesz a 14.


----------



## anya78 (2010 Szeptember 15)

már 3. napja gyűjtöm a hsz-kat


----------



## pacsirta81 (2010 Szeptember 15)

1. én is jelen...


----------



## pacsirta81 (2010 Szeptember 15)

2


----------



## anya78 (2010 Szeptember 15)

*“Tanulj a múltból. Ne érj úgy életed végére, hogy azt érezd, nem is 
éltél igazán. Sokan, amikor elérnek arra a pontra, hogy el kell hagyniuk
a földi világot, utoljára még meglátják az örömet és szépséget, amely 
csak azért nem lehetett az övék, mert féltek élni.”*


----------



## pacsirta81 (2010 Szeptember 15)

3


----------



## pacsirta81 (2010 Szeptember 15)

4


----------



## pacsirta81 (2010 Szeptember 15)

5


----------



## pacsirta81 (2010 Szeptember 15)

6


----------



## pacsirta81 (2010 Szeptember 15)

7


----------



## pacsirta81 (2010 Szeptember 15)

8


----------



## pacsirta81 (2010 Szeptember 15)

9


----------



## pacsirta81 (2010 Szeptember 15)

10


----------



## pacsirta81 (2010 Szeptember 15)

11


----------



## pacsirta81 (2010 Szeptember 15)

12


----------



## anya78 (2010 Szeptember 15)

17


----------



## pacsirta81 (2010 Szeptember 15)

13


----------



## pacsirta81 (2010 Szeptember 15)

14


----------



## anya78 (2010 Szeptember 15)

már nem sok kell:18


----------



## pacsirta81 (2010 Szeptember 15)

15


----------



## pacsirta81 (2010 Szeptember 15)

hajrá!!!  16


----------



## anya78 (2010 Szeptember 15)

utolsó előtti:19


----------



## pacsirta81 (2010 Szeptember 15)

17


----------



## pacsirta81 (2010 Szeptember 15)

18


----------



## pacsirta81 (2010 Szeptember 15)

19


----------



## anya78 (2010 Szeptember 15)

és meg van  20


----------



## pacsirta81 (2010 Szeptember 15)

juppí!!! 20


----------



## anya78 (2010 Szeptember 15)

Hajrá pacsirta81


----------



## pacsirta81 (2010 Szeptember 15)

valami nem működik, hát ha ez segít... 21


----------



## zitus89 (2010 Szeptember 15)

sziasztok, itt vagyok


----------



## zitus89 (2010 Szeptember 15)

sziasztok, itt vagyok


----------



## zitus89 (2010 Szeptember 15)

már csak 18


----------



## zitus89 (2010 Szeptember 15)

17


----------



## zitus89 (2010 Szeptember 15)

16


----------



## zitus89 (2010 Szeptember 15)

15


----------



## zitus89 (2010 Szeptember 15)

14


----------



## zitus89 (2010 Szeptember 15)

13


----------



## zitus89 (2010 Szeptember 15)

12


----------



## zitus89 (2010 Szeptember 15)

11


----------



## zitus89 (2010 Szeptember 15)

10


----------



## zitus89 (2010 Szeptember 15)

9


----------



## zitus89 (2010 Szeptember 15)

8


----------



## zitus89 (2010 Szeptember 15)

7


----------



## zitus89 (2010 Szeptember 15)

6


----------



## zitus89 (2010 Szeptember 15)

5


----------



## zitus89 (2010 Szeptember 15)

4


----------



## zitus89 (2010 Szeptember 15)

3


----------



## zitus89 (2010 Szeptember 15)

2


----------



## zitus89 (2010 Szeptember 15)

juppppíííí \\m/ kiss


----------



## zitus89 (2010 Szeptember 15)

remélem most már jó lesz


----------



## tincsa (2010 Szeptember 15)

Sziasztok!!


----------



## tincsa (2010 Szeptember 15)

20


----------



## tincsa (2010 Szeptember 15)

1


----------



## tincsa (2010 Szeptember 15)

19


----------



## Johnny B. (2010 Szeptember 15)

*sziasztok*

20 hozzaszolast lellene osszehozzak...


----------



## tincsa (2010 Szeptember 15)

2


----------



## tincsa (2010 Szeptember 15)

18


----------



## Johnny B. (2010 Szeptember 15)

2


----------



## tincsa (2010 Szeptember 15)

3


----------



## kankaliza (2010 Szeptember 15)

gőzöm sincs hány hozzászólásnál tartok - ez miért nincs vezetve valahol?


----------



## Johnny B. (2010 Szeptember 15)

3


----------



## kankaliza (2010 Szeptember 15)

mondjuk 10


----------



## tincsa (2010 Szeptember 15)

17


----------



## kankaliza (2010 Szeptember 15)

vagy 9


----------



## pisti1 (2010 Szeptember 15)

Szia!!!


----------



## kankaliza (2010 Szeptember 15)

8


----------



## pisti1 (2010 Szeptember 15)

Szia!


----------



## Johnny B. (2010 Szeptember 15)

hhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## kankaliza (2010 Szeptember 15)

7


----------



## tincsa (2010 Szeptember 15)

16


----------



## kankaliza (2010 Szeptember 15)

6


----------



## tincsa (2010 Szeptember 15)

4


----------



## Sutike77 (2010 Szeptember 15)

*üdvözlet*

Sziasztok,

Üdvözlet mindenkinek


----------



## tincsa (2010 Szeptember 15)

5


----------



## kankaliza (2010 Szeptember 15)

5


----------



## tincsa (2010 Szeptember 15)

Neked is


----------



## kankaliza (2010 Szeptember 15)

Azt nem tudom, hogy a 20 hozzászólást egy témában kell-e megtenni, vagy különbözőkben is lehet?


----------



## tincsa (2010 Szeptember 15)

15


----------



## kankaliza (2010 Szeptember 15)

3


----------



## Johnny B. (2010 Szeptember 15)

sziasztok


----------



## Johnny B. (2010 Szeptember 15)

ddddgggggg


----------



## tincsa (2010 Szeptember 15)

14


----------



## kankaliza (2010 Szeptember 15)

2


----------



## tincsa (2010 Szeptember 15)

Sziasztok


----------



## Johnny B. (2010 Szeptember 15)

7


----------



## kankaliza (2010 Szeptember 15)

1


----------



## Johnny B. (2010 Szeptember 15)

8


----------



## tincsa (2010 Szeptember 15)

kankaliza neked megvan


----------



## Johnny B. (2010 Szeptember 15)

9


----------



## tincsa (2010 Szeptember 15)

11


----------



## Johnny B. (2010 Szeptember 15)

10


----------



## kankaliza (2010 Szeptember 15)

úgy látszik még több hiányzik...


----------



## tincsa (2010 Szeptember 15)

9


----------



## kankaliza (2010 Szeptember 15)

Már látom, de ha megvan, akkor miért nem tudok letölteni másik fórumból?


----------



## tincsa (2010 Szeptember 15)

8


----------



## tincsa (2010 Szeptember 15)

Nem tudom


----------



## kaennorsing (2010 Szeptember 15)

Ez tényleg érdekes. Nekem is megvan, mégsem enged letölteni, pedig a "feltételeknek" megfelelek.... 

Kicsit tanácstalan vagyok.


----------



## ketty20 (2010 Szeptember 15)

Tényleg köszi


----------



## Niki0809 (2010 Szeptember 15)

sziasztok!nem is tudom igazából hogy mit kell ideírni


----------



## Niki0809 (2010 Szeptember 15)

még nem tudtam semmit letölteni


----------



## Niki0809 (2010 Szeptember 15)

remélem így majd sikerül


----------



## tincsa (2010 Szeptember 15)

2


----------



## tincsa (2010 Szeptember 15)

hali


----------



## Niki0809 (2010 Szeptember 15)

szükségem lenne majd pár kottára


----------



## Niki0809 (2010 Szeptember 15)

remélem ha megvan a 20 akkor tudok letölteni


----------



## Niki0809 (2010 Szeptember 15)

8


----------



## Niki0809 (2010 Szeptember 15)

9


----------



## Niki0809 (2010 Szeptember 15)

10


----------



## Niki0809 (2010 Szeptember 15)

11


----------



## Niki0809 (2010 Szeptember 15)

12


----------



## Niki0809 (2010 Szeptember 15)

13


----------



## Niki0809 (2010 Szeptember 15)

14


----------



## jambor_zoli (2010 Szeptember 15)

1


----------



## Niki0809 (2010 Szeptember 15)

15


----------



## jambor_zoli (2010 Szeptember 15)

3


----------



## Niki0809 (2010 Szeptember 15)

wwwwwwwwwwúúúúú


----------



## jambor_zoli (2010 Szeptember 15)

4


----------



## Niki0809 (2010 Szeptember 15)

gyors hozzászólást írok


----------



## jambor_zoli (2010 Szeptember 15)

5


----------



## Niki0809 (2010 Szeptember 15)

még mindig


----------



## Niki0809 (2010 Szeptember 15)

19


----------



## jambor_zoli (2010 Szeptember 15)

6


----------



## Niki0809 (2010 Szeptember 15)

most a 20!!!!


----------



## tincsa (2010 Szeptember 15)

Hali


----------



## jambor_zoli (2010 Szeptember 15)

7


----------



## jambor_zoli (2010 Szeptember 15)

8


----------



## jambor_zoli (2010 Szeptember 15)

9


----------



## jambor_zoli (2010 Szeptember 15)

10


----------



## jambor_zoli (2010 Szeptember 15)

11


----------



## jambor_zoli (2010 Szeptember 15)

12


----------



## tincsa (2010 Szeptember 15)

*Állandó tag* az, akinek regisztrációja óta legalább 48 óra eltelt, és elérte a 20 hozzászólást. A fórum összes szolgáltatását igénybe veheti


----------



## jambor_zoli (2010 Szeptember 15)

13


----------



## jambor_zoli (2010 Szeptember 15)

14


----------



## jambor_zoli (2010 Szeptember 15)

15


----------



## jambor_zoli (2010 Szeptember 15)

16


----------



## jambor_zoli (2010 Szeptember 15)

17


----------



## jambor_zoli (2010 Szeptember 15)

18


----------



## jambor_zoli (2010 Szeptember 15)

19


----------



## jambor_zoli (2010 Szeptember 15)

20


----------



## jambor_zoli (2010 Szeptember 15)

21


----------



## miklosadam (2010 Szeptember 15)

1


----------



## miklosadam (2010 Szeptember 15)

2


----------



## miklosadam (2010 Szeptember 15)

3


----------



## miklosadam (2010 Szeptember 15)

4


----------



## miklosadam (2010 Szeptember 15)

5


----------



## miklosadam (2010 Szeptember 15)

6


----------



## miklosadam (2010 Szeptember 15)

7


----------



## miklosadam (2010 Szeptember 15)

8


----------



## miklosadam (2010 Szeptember 15)

9


----------



## miklosadam (2010 Szeptember 15)

10


----------



## miklosadam (2010 Szeptember 15)

11


----------



## miklosadam (2010 Szeptember 15)

12


----------



## miklosadam (2010 Szeptember 15)

13


----------



## miklosadam (2010 Szeptember 15)

14


----------



## miklosadam (2010 Szeptember 15)

15


----------



## kovz (2010 Szeptember 15)

*Nincs*

Én


----------



## miklosadam (2010 Szeptember 15)

16


----------



## kovz (2010 Szeptember 15)

csak


----------



## kovz (2010 Szeptember 15)

szeretnék


----------



## miklosadam (2010 Szeptember 15)

17


----------



## miklosadam (2010 Szeptember 15)

18


----------



## kovz (2010 Szeptember 15)

jó


----------



## kovz (2010 Szeptember 15)

könyveket


----------



## miklosadam (2010 Szeptember 15)

19


----------



## miklosadam (2010 Szeptember 15)

20 Hhmmmmm.


----------



## kovz (2010 Szeptember 15)

olvasni


----------



## kovz (2010 Szeptember 15)

a


----------



## kovz (2010 Szeptember 15)

vadiúj


----------



## kovz (2010 Szeptember 15)

Sony


----------



## kovz (2010 Szeptember 15)

Prs


----------



## kovz (2010 Szeptember 15)

600


----------



## kovz (2010 Szeptember 15)

e-book-om


----------



## kovz (2010 Szeptember 15)

segítségével


----------



## kovz (2010 Szeptember 15)

és


----------



## kovz (2010 Szeptember 15)

nem


----------



## kovz (2010 Szeptember 15)

értem


----------



## kovz (2010 Szeptember 15)

minek


----------



## kovz (2010 Szeptember 15)

kell


----------



## kovz (2010 Szeptember 15)

ehhez


----------



## kovz (2010 Szeptember 15)

hozzászólnom


----------



## kovz (2010 Szeptember 15)

20-szor


----------



## kovz (2010 Szeptember 15)

mikor


----------



## kovz (2010 Szeptember 15)

időigényes


----------



## kovz (2010 Szeptember 15)

és macerás


----------



## szami55 (2010 Szeptember 15)

sziasztok


----------



## szami55 (2010 Szeptember 15)

...ha tudnám, hogy mit csinálok nem hívnám kutatásnak ...


----------



## szami55 (2010 Szeptember 15)

iliadom


----------



## szami55 (2010 Szeptember 15)

van


----------



## szami55 (2010 Szeptember 15)

és


----------



## winer (2010 Szeptember 15)

hello


----------



## szami55 (2010 Szeptember 15)

majd


----------



## winer (2010 Szeptember 15)

valaki


----------



## winer (2010 Szeptember 15)

meg


----------



## winer (2010 Szeptember 15)

tudná


----------



## alvin18 (2010 Szeptember 15)

*...*

na vok


----------



## alvin18 (2010 Szeptember 15)

1


----------



## szami55 (2010 Szeptember 15)

szia


----------



## alvin18 (2010 Szeptember 15)

2


----------



## winer (2010 Szeptember 15)

mondani


----------



## alvin18 (2010 Szeptember 15)

3


----------



## alvin18 (2010 Szeptember 15)

szami te csaj vagy?:O


----------



## winer (2010 Szeptember 15)

mi ez a húsz hozzászólás?


----------



## szami55 (2010 Szeptember 15)

mit tudna? meg


----------



## winer (2010 Szeptember 15)

2006ban regeltem.


----------



## szami55 (2010 Szeptember 15)

nem


----------



## winer (2010 Szeptember 15)

jó. azóta egy kis idő kimaradt, de akkor használtam


----------



## alvin18 (2010 Szeptember 15)

hát kár....:d


----------



## winer (2010 Szeptember 15)

hihetetlen


----------



## alvin18 (2010 Szeptember 15)

864598587


----------



## alvin18 (2010 Szeptember 15)

még12 hsz:S


----------



## alvin18 (2010 Szeptember 15)

11...


----------



## alvin18 (2010 Szeptember 15)

10....


----------



## szami55 (2010 Szeptember 15)

így lassan meg lesz a húsz


----------



## winer (2010 Szeptember 15)




----------



## alvin18 (2010 Szeptember 15)

9....


----------



## alvin18 (2010 Szeptember 15)

8....


----------



## winer (2010 Szeptember 15)

ez naon uncsi


----------



## szami55 (2010 Szeptember 15)

hmm... én nem sajnálom


----------



## winer (2010 Szeptember 15)

és még 8 kell


----------



## alvin18 (2010 Szeptember 15)

7....


----------



## winer (2010 Szeptember 15)

..


----------



## alvin18 (2010 Szeptember 15)

6....


----------



## winer (2010 Szeptember 15)

tik-tak


----------



## alvin18 (2010 Szeptember 15)

5....


----------



## szami55 (2010 Szeptember 15)

nem tudjátok véletlenül, hogy a legújabb ken follett könyv megvan-e itt?


----------



## winer (2010 Szeptember 15)

ki lesz a gyorsabb?


----------



## alvin18 (2010 Szeptember 15)

4..


----------



## winer (2010 Szeptember 15)




----------



## alvin18 (2010 Szeptember 15)

fogalmam sincs:S


----------



## szami55 (2010 Szeptember 15)

11


----------



## alvin18 (2010 Szeptember 15)

...


----------



## winer (2010 Szeptember 15)

.,


----------



## alvin18 (2010 Szeptember 15)

1...


----------



## winer (2010 Szeptember 15)

érdemes körülnézni


----------



## alvin18 (2010 Szeptember 15)

és megvaan a 20


----------



## winer (2010 Szeptember 15)

régen nagyon sok minden volt


----------



## winer (2010 Szeptember 15)

és asszem megvagyok


----------



## szami55 (2010 Szeptember 15)

7


----------



## szami55 (2010 Szeptember 15)

6


----------



## szami55 (2010 Szeptember 15)

5


----------



## szami55 (2010 Szeptember 15)

4


----------



## szami55 (2010 Szeptember 15)

3


----------



## alvin18 (2010 Szeptember 15)

na még 1


----------



## winer (2010 Szeptember 15)

érdekes
most sem engedi megnézni azt, amit szeretnék.
pedig a reg-em vagynégy éves


----------



## szami55 (2010 Szeptember 15)

2


----------



## szami55 (2010 Szeptember 15)

1


----------



## szami55 (2010 Szeptember 15)

izé... elszámoltam


----------



## Mirci_94 (2010 Szeptember 15)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Mirci_94 (2010 Szeptember 15)

zéró


----------



## Buculi (2010 Szeptember 15)

Heló!


----------



## Danne (2010 Szeptember 15)

fless


----------



## Buculi (2010 Szeptember 15)

Ide amúgy mit kell írni???


----------



## Buculi (2010 Szeptember 15)

Mert én nem negyon értem.


----------



## Buculi (2010 Szeptember 15)

Igazábol bármilyen hülyeséget?


----------



## Buculi (2010 Szeptember 15)

És már megvan a 4 hozzászólás


----------



## Danne (2010 Szeptember 15)

olvasni


----------



## Danne (2010 Szeptember 15)

gépezni


----------



## Buculi (2010 Szeptember 15)

Bakker mindig kidob az internet és nehezen találok vissza


----------



## Buculi (2010 Szeptember 15)

Amúgy elég hülyen erzem magam így.


----------



## Buculi (2010 Szeptember 15)

Hogy csak én írogatok.


----------



## Buculi (2010 Szeptember 15)

na de mindjárt megvan a fele


----------



## Buculi (2010 Szeptember 15)




----------



## Buculi (2010 Szeptember 15)

És már csak 10 kell


----------



## Buculi (2010 Szeptember 15)

Dejóóóó


----------



## Buculi (2010 Szeptember 15)

És már csak 7 kell


----------



## Buculi (2010 Szeptember 15)

Na de lassúú a net


----------



## Buculi (2010 Szeptember 15)

*lassú


----------



## Buculi (2010 Szeptember 15)

És már csak 5...


----------



## Buculi (2010 Szeptember 15)

Illetve 3


----------



## Buculi (2010 Szeptember 15)

Kettő


----------



## Buculi (2010 Szeptember 15)

Egy


----------



## Buculi (2010 Szeptember 15)

Megvan a 20


----------



## Buculi (2010 Szeptember 15)

Nyertem


----------



## Mirci_94 (2010 Szeptember 15)

Ez jó!


----------



## Mirci_94 (2010 Szeptember 15)

Köszi


----------



## Mirci_94 (2010 Szeptember 15)

Mit?


----------



## kamublick (2010 Szeptember 15)

*Sziasztok!*

Guelph király hely!


----------



## kamublick (2010 Szeptember 15)

A Niagara a kedvenc kanadai helyem


----------



## eme88 (2010 Szeptember 15)

Sokadik köszönet


----------



## kamublick (2010 Szeptember 15)

4


----------



## kamublick (2010 Szeptember 15)

ja nem, 3


----------



## kamublick (2010 Szeptember 15)

na jo, 5!


----------



## m.shaadi (2010 Szeptember 15)

Köszi


----------



## m.shaadi (2010 Szeptember 15)

köszi


----------



## m.shaadi (2010 Szeptember 15)

köszönöm


----------



## m.shaadi (2010 Szeptember 15)

Köszönöm


----------



## m.shaadi (2010 Szeptember 15)

köszi szépen


----------



## m.shaadi (2010 Szeptember 15)

1valaky írta:


> szuper vagykiss


 


Wulfi írta:


> Köszi, Melitta! kiss


 


Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


Köszönöm


----------



## m.shaadi (2010 Szeptember 15)

*A valódi Guru nem a kék ég magasságaiban él. Szívünk legmélyén lakik.





**Kétszer nem léphetsz ugyanabba a folyóba (Hérakleitosz), de néha egyszer sem (Théna).




**Nem létezik a büntetés, csak a felismerés létezik.
A szavaknak ereje van. Ha kimondod őket, már nem vonhatod vissza.
A Föld a virágokkal mosolyog ránk.*


----------



## m.shaadi (2010 Szeptember 15)

*A valódi Guru nem a kék ég magasságaiban él. Szívünk legmélyén lakik.




**Kétszer nem léphetsz ugyanabba a folyóba (Hérakleitosz), de néha egyszer sem (Théna).




**Nem létezik a büntetés, csak a felismerés létezik.
A szavaknak ereje van. Ha kimondod őket, már nem vonhatod vissza.
A Föld a virágokkal mosolyog ránk.* 1


----------



## m.shaadi (2010 Szeptember 15)

*A valódi Guru nem a kék ég magasságaiban él. Szívünk legmélyén lakik.





**Kétszer nem léphetsz ugyanabba a folyóba (Hérakleitosz), de néha egyszer sem (Théna).




**Nem létezik a büntetés, csak a felismerés létezik.
A szavaknak ereje van. Ha kimondod őket, már nem vonhatod vissza.
A Föld a virágokkal mosolyog ránk.* 2


----------



## m.shaadi (2010 Szeptember 15)

*A valódi Guru nem a kék ég magasságaiban él. Szívünk legmélyén lakik.




**Kétszer nem léphetsz ugyanabba a folyóba (Hérakleitosz), de néha egyszer sem (Théna).




**Nem létezik a büntetés, csak a felismerés létezik.
A szavaknak ereje van. Ha kimondod őket, már nem vonhatod vissza.
A Föld a virágokkal mosolyog ránk.* 3


----------



## m.shaadi (2010 Szeptember 15)

*A valódi Guru nem a kék ég magasságaiban él. Szívünk legmélyén lakik.




**Kétszer nem léphetsz ugyanabba a folyóba (Hérakleitosz), de néha egyszer sem (Théna).




**Nem létezik a büntetés, csak a felismerés létezik.
A szavaknak ereje van. Ha kimondod őket, már nem vonhatod vissza.
A Föld a virágokkal mosolyog ránk.* 4


----------



## m.shaadi (2010 Szeptember 15)

*
**
A szavaknak ereje van. Ha kimondod őket, már nem vonhatod vissza./6/
*


----------



## m.shaadi (2010 Szeptember 15)

*A szavaknak ereje van. Ha kimondod őket, már nem vonhatod vissza./7/*


----------



## m.shaadi (2010 Szeptember 15)

*A szavaknak ereje van. Ha kimondod őket, már nem vonhatod vissza./8/*


----------



## m.shaadi (2010 Szeptember 15)

*A szavaknak ereje van. Ha kimondod őket, már nem vonhatod vissza./9/*


----------



## kamublick (2010 Szeptember 15)

1984


----------



## kamublick (2010 Szeptember 15)

p


----------



## m.shaadi (2010 Szeptember 15)

*A szavaknak ereje van. Ha kimondod őket, már nem vonhatod vissza./11/*


----------



## kamublick (2010 Szeptember 15)

pola


----------



## kamublick (2010 Szeptember 15)

rozs


----------



## m.shaadi (2010 Szeptember 15)

*A szavaknak ereje van. Ha kimondod őket, már nem vonhatod vissza./12/*


----------



## kamublick (2010 Szeptember 15)

duck hunt


----------



## m.shaadi (2010 Szeptember 15)

*A szavaknak ereje van. Ha kimondod őket, már nem vonhatod vissza./13/*


----------



## m.shaadi (2010 Szeptember 15)

*A szavaknak ereje van. Ha kimondod őket, már nem vonhatod vissza./15/*


----------



## m.shaadi (2010 Szeptember 15)

*A szavaknak ereje van. Ha kimondod őket, már nem vonhatod vissza./17/*


----------



## m.shaadi (2010 Szeptember 15)

*A szavaknak ereje van. Ha kimondod őket, már nem vonhatod vissza./18/*


----------



## kamublick (2010 Szeptember 15)

Tetris


----------



## kamublick (2010 Szeptember 15)

Rockman


----------



## m.shaadi (2010 Szeptember 15)

*Bocsánat és köszönet*

*A szavaknak ereje van. Ha kimondod őket, már nem vonhatod vissza./12/* :smile:


----------



## hgyurci (2010 Szeptember 15)

*1*

1


----------



## kamublick (2010 Szeptember 15)

Arkanoid


----------



## m.shaadi (2010 Szeptember 15)

*Köszi*

:smile:Köszönöm


----------



## hgyurci (2010 Szeptember 15)

2


----------



## hgyurci (2010 Szeptember 15)

3


----------



## m.shaadi (2010 Szeptember 15)

*kösz*

:smile:2


----------



## hgyurci (2010 Szeptember 15)

4


----------



## hgyurci (2010 Szeptember 15)

5


----------



## m.shaadi (2010 Szeptember 15)

*kösz*

3


----------



## m.shaadi (2010 Szeptember 15)

:smile::smile::smile:5


----------



## m.shaadi (2010 Szeptember 15)

kösz6


----------



## m.shaadi (2010 Szeptember 15)

kösz7


----------



## m.shaadi (2010 Szeptember 15)

kösz8


----------



## m.shaadi (2010 Szeptember 15)

kösz9


----------



## malex211 (2010 Szeptember 15)

thx1


----------



## m.shaadi (2010 Szeptember 15)

kösz 10


----------



## malex211 (2010 Szeptember 15)

thx2


----------



## malex211 (2010 Szeptember 15)

thx3


----------



## malex211 (2010 Szeptember 15)

thx4


----------



## m.shaadi (2010 Szeptember 15)

kösz 11


----------



## malex211 (2010 Szeptember 15)

thx5


----------



## malex211 (2010 Szeptember 15)

thx6


----------



## m.shaadi (2010 Szeptember 15)

kösz 20


----------



## malex211 (2010 Szeptember 15)

thx7


----------



## m.shaadi (2010 Szeptember 15)

kösz 22


----------



## malex211 (2010 Szeptember 15)

thx8


----------



## malex211 (2010 Szeptember 15)

thx9


----------



## m.shaadi (2010 Szeptember 15)

kösz23


----------



## malex211 (2010 Szeptember 15)

thx10


----------



## m.shaadi (2010 Szeptember 15)

kösz 26


----------



## malex211 (2010 Szeptember 15)

thx11


----------



## malex211 (2010 Szeptember 15)

thx12


----------



## m.shaadi (2010 Szeptember 15)

kösz 29


----------



## malex211 (2010 Szeptember 15)

thx13


----------



## malex211 (2010 Szeptember 15)

thx14


----------



## malex211 (2010 Szeptember 15)

thx15


----------



## aliz88 (2010 Szeptember 15)

Hello


----------



## malex211 (2010 Szeptember 15)

thx16


----------



## malex211 (2010 Szeptember 15)

thx17


----------



## kamublick (2010 Szeptember 15)

Super mario!


----------



## malex211 (2010 Szeptember 15)

thx18


----------



## aliz88 (2010 Szeptember 15)

sziasztok


----------



## aliz88 (2010 Szeptember 15)

szep napot


----------



## malex211 (2010 Szeptember 15)

thx19


----------



## malex211 (2010 Szeptember 15)

thx20


----------



## aliz88 (2010 Szeptember 15)

Mit csinaltok?


----------



## aliz88 (2010 Szeptember 15)

Nagyon szepen koszonom


----------



## aliz88 (2010 Szeptember 15)

Mit csinaltok skacok?


----------



## aliz88 (2010 Szeptember 15)

Almos vagyok


----------



## aliz88 (2010 Szeptember 15)

Helloztok


----------



## aliz88 (2010 Szeptember 15)

Udvozlok mindenkit


----------



## aliz88 (2010 Szeptember 15)

Na meg egy par hozaszolas es meglesz


----------



## aliz88 (2010 Szeptember 15)

Mi csike?


----------



## aliz88 (2010 Szeptember 15)

Hali hali


----------



## aliz88 (2010 Szeptember 15)

Jo ey ay oldal


----------



## aliz88 (2010 Szeptember 15)

Na ey mar tuti


----------



## aliz88 (2010 Szeptember 15)

Mit csinaltok most?


----------



## Édua22 (2010 Szeptember 15)

Szép estét mindenkinek!


----------



## Édua22 (2010 Szeptember 15)

Kitartás minden kedves hozzászólásgyűjtőnek!


----------



## kamublick (2010 Szeptember 15)

Hogans Alley


----------



## kamublick (2010 Szeptember 15)

Columns


----------



## Arthur55 (2010 Szeptember 15)

Szóval értelmeset!?


----------



## Arthur55 (2010 Szeptember 15)

Mint a többi?


----------



## Arthur55 (2010 Szeptember 15)

Akkor próbálkozom.


----------



## Arthur55 (2010 Szeptember 15)

Másodpercenként viszont nem megy.


----------



## Arthur55 (2010 Szeptember 15)

Ezt mégis ki találta ki?


----------



## Arthur55 (2010 Szeptember 15)

És miért?


----------



## Arthur55 (2010 Szeptember 15)

A 20 másodperc mindig közbeszól.


----------



## Arthur55 (2010 Szeptember 15)

Húzom a strigulákat.


----------



## Arthur55 (2010 Szeptember 15)

Hú még sok van hátra. És megint 20 mádoperc.


----------



## Arthur55 (2010 Szeptember 15)

Most veszem észre, hogy számolja helyettem.


----------



## Arthur55 (2010 Szeptember 15)

Hurrrá.


----------



## Arthur55 (2010 Szeptember 15)

Most nyertem.


----------



## birgit (2010 Szeptember 15)

Szervusztok. Fantasztikus tartalmakat találtam ezen a fórumon


----------



## Arthur55 (2010 Szeptember 15)

Pókeren


----------



## birgit (2010 Szeptember 15)

Nagyon jó gyűjtemények vannak, csak épp egyiket se tudom megnézni, mert nincs még 20 hozzászólásom


----------



## Arthur55 (2010 Szeptember 15)

Mi az a fantasztikus dolog?


----------



## birgit (2010 Szeptember 15)

ezért most magammal beszélgetek, hogy mielőbb meglegyen a 20...


----------



## Arthur55 (2010 Szeptember 15)

Én megtaláltam gyerek olvasókönyvét.


----------



## birgit (2010 Szeptember 15)

Arthur55 írta:


> Mi az a fantasztikus dolog?



Szia!
A gyereksarok pedagógusoknak való részére találtam rá, van egy csomó hasznosítható segédanyag.


----------



## Arthur55 (2010 Szeptember 15)

Ha 2008-ban regisztráltál, akkor ez most miért kell?


----------



## kamublick (2010 Szeptember 15)

Mickey Mouse


----------



## birgit (2010 Szeptember 15)

Arthur55 írta:


> Ha 2008-ban regisztráltál, akkor ez most miért kell?



azért, mert még nem használtam ezt a fórumot, s csatolt fájlt nem tudok letölteni 20 hozzászólás nélkül.


----------



## Arthur55 (2010 Szeptember 15)

Korábban is megtaláltam már ezt a fórumot, de tartottam a regisztrálástól.


----------



## kamublick (2010 Szeptember 15)

Tilitoli


----------



## birgit (2010 Szeptember 15)

nem tudom, mit csináltam 2008-ban a regisztrációmmal. Teljesen elfelejtettem hogy van, s eddig nem is használtam ezt az oldalt.


----------



## Arthur55 (2010 Szeptember 15)

Augusztusban kirándultunk Pesten.


----------



## Arthur55 (2010 Szeptember 15)

Megnéztük a várat...


----------



## birgit (2010 Szeptember 15)

azt hiszem, ma már nem folytatom a 20 leküzdését.


----------



## birgit (2010 Szeptember 15)

jó éjt


----------



## Arthur55 (2010 Szeptember 15)

Merre laksz?


----------



## Arthur55 (2010 Szeptember 15)

Jéé meg volt a húsz baromira értelmes hozzászólás.


----------



## kamublick (2010 Szeptember 15)

Ti-ti-ti-ti-ti


----------



## Arthur55 (2010 Szeptember 15)

Már csak a két napot kell kivárnom???


----------



## monikamp (2010 Szeptember 15)

mindenkit üdvözlök


----------



## monikamp (2010 Szeptember 15)

1


----------



## monikamp (2010 Szeptember 15)

2


----------



## monikamp (2010 Szeptember 15)

3


----------



## monikamp (2010 Szeptember 15)

4


----------



## monikamp (2010 Szeptember 15)

5


----------



## monikamp (2010 Szeptember 15)

6


----------



## monikamp (2010 Szeptember 15)

20


----------



## monikamp (2010 Szeptember 15)

19


----------



## monikamp (2010 Szeptember 15)

18


----------



## monikamp (2010 Szeptember 15)

17


----------



## monikamp (2010 Szeptember 15)

16


----------



## monikamp (2010 Szeptember 15)

15


----------



## kamublick (2010 Szeptember 15)

kkkk


----------



## monikamp (2010 Szeptember 15)

14


----------



## monikamp (2010 Szeptember 15)

13


----------



## monikamp (2010 Szeptember 15)

12


----------



## monikamp (2010 Szeptember 15)

11


----------



## monikamp (2010 Szeptember 15)

10


----------



## monikamp (2010 Szeptember 15)

9


----------



## monikamp (2010 Szeptember 15)

8


----------



## monikamp (2010 Szeptember 15)

7


----------



## szinvivi (2010 Szeptember 15)

üüüüüüdv


----------



## szinvivi (2010 Szeptember 15)

hmm ez érdekes


----------



## szinvivi (2010 Szeptember 15)

hmmm


----------



## szinvivi (2010 Szeptember 15)

...


----------



## szinvivi (2010 Szeptember 15)

bocsi csak nagyon kellene a 20


----------



## szinvivi (2010 Szeptember 15)

ajh


----------



## szinvivi (2010 Szeptember 15)

ez izgalmas


----------



## Arazriel (2010 Szeptember 16)

Sajnos...


----------



## Arazriel (2010 Szeptember 16)

nekem...


----------



## Arazriel (2010 Szeptember 16)

is...


----------



## Arazriel (2010 Szeptember 16)

nagyon..,


----------



## Arazriel (2010 Szeptember 16)

kell...


----------



## Arazriel (2010 Szeptember 16)

ez...


----------



## Arazriel (2010 Szeptember 16)

a...


----------



## Arazriel (2010 Szeptember 16)

húsz...


----------



## Arazriel (2010 Szeptember 16)

post...


----------



## Arazriel (2010 Szeptember 16)

és...


----------



## Arazriel (2010 Szeptember 16)

két...


----------



## Arazriel (2010 Szeptember 16)

nap...


----------



## Arazriel (2010 Szeptember 16)

mert...


----------



## Arazriel (2010 Szeptember 16)

nagyon...


----------



## Arazriel (2010 Szeptember 16)

tetszik...


----------



## Arazriel (2010 Szeptember 16)

ennek...


----------



## Arazriel (2010 Szeptember 16)

az oldalnak...


----------



## Arazriel (2010 Szeptember 16)

az összetettsége...


----------



## Arazriel (2010 Szeptember 16)

mellyel...


----------



## Arazriel (2010 Szeptember 16)

teljesen lehengerelt...... végre a huszadik...


----------



## lee760629 (2010 Szeptember 16)

de most mi a baj?


----------



## dudu666 (2010 Szeptember 16)

Úgy gondoltam, ha már spamelek huszat, akkor az legyen szép...


----------



## dudu666 (2010 Szeptember 16)

Szergej Jeszenyin: Ki vagyok?


----------



## dudu666 (2010 Szeptember 16)

Ki vagyok? Csak álmodom, tünődöm,


----------



## dudu666 (2010 Szeptember 16)

szemem kékjét homály itta fel.


----------



## dudu666 (2010 Szeptember 16)

Mellékesen élek itt a földön,


----------



## dudu666 (2010 Szeptember 16)

épp csak úgy... együtt a többivel.


----------



## dudu666 (2010 Szeptember 16)

Megszokásból csókollak, csak éppen


----------



## dudu666 (2010 Szeptember 16)

mert csókoltam mást is eleget,


----------



## dudu666 (2010 Szeptember 16)

s mintha gyufát lobbantok sötétben,


----------



## dudu666 (2010 Szeptember 16)

szép szavakat úgy mondok neked.


----------



## dudu666 (2010 Szeptember 16)

"Mindörökké", "kedvesem", "csak téged"...


----------



## dudu666 (2010 Szeptember 16)

De a lelkem dermedt és üres.


----------



## dudu666 (2010 Szeptember 16)

Hogyha magad ajzod szenvedélyed,


----------



## dudu666 (2010 Szeptember 16)

igaz szót szívedben ne keress.


----------



## dudu666 (2010 Szeptember 16)

Tüzemet már semmi fel nem szítja,


----------



## dudu666 (2010 Szeptember 16)

vágyak nélkül élek, csendesen.


----------



## dudu666 (2010 Szeptember 16)

Erre-arra hajló karcsú nyírfa:


----------



## dudu666 (2010 Szeptember 16)

születtél sokaknak és nekem.


----------



## dudu666 (2010 Szeptember 16)

Magamnak mindig társat kerestem,


----------



## dudu666 (2010 Szeptember 16)

s tűrtem komor fogság nyűgeit.


----------



## dudu666 (2010 Szeptember 16)

Nem vagyok féltékeny egy kicsit sem,


----------



## dudu666 (2010 Szeptember 16)

nem illetlek rossz szóval, ne hidd.


----------



## dudu666 (2010 Szeptember 16)

Ki vagyok? Csak álmodom, tűnődöm,


----------



## dudu666 (2010 Szeptember 16)

szemem kékjét homály itta fel...


----------



## dudu666 (2010 Szeptember 16)

Szerettelek téged is a földön,


----------



## dudu666 (2010 Szeptember 16)

épp csak úgy... együtt a többivel.


----------



## dudu666 (2010 Szeptember 16)

Rab Zsuzsa fordítása


----------



## hgyurci (2010 Szeptember 16)

4


----------



## hgyurci (2010 Szeptember 16)

5


----------



## hgyurci (2010 Szeptember 16)

6


----------



## hgyurci (2010 Szeptember 16)

7


----------



## hgyurci (2010 Szeptember 16)

8


----------



## hgyurci (2010 Szeptember 16)

9


----------



## hgyurci (2010 Szeptember 16)

10


----------



## hgyurci (2010 Szeptember 16)

11


----------



## hgyurci (2010 Szeptember 16)

12


----------



## boiot (2010 Szeptember 16)

köszönöm, hogy vagy.


----------



## hgyurci (2010 Szeptember 16)

13


----------



## hgyurci (2010 Szeptember 16)

14


----------



## hgyurci (2010 Szeptember 16)

15


----------



## hgyurci (2010 Szeptember 16)

16


----------



## hgyurci (2010 Szeptember 16)

17


----------



## hgyurci (2010 Szeptember 16)

18


----------



## hgyurci (2010 Szeptember 16)

19


----------



## hgyurci (2010 Szeptember 16)

20


----------



## pali923 (2010 Szeptember 16)

Én csak most regisztráltam. Nemrég találtam ezt a fórumot, és első hozzászólásomban szeretném megköszönni, hogy ez a fórum létezik, és hogy így létezik. Egyszerűen fantasztikusa, gratulálok a létrehozóknak, és a fenntartóknak!


----------



## pali923 (2010 Szeptember 16)

Saranc kalmák vibornak a türökön.


----------



## pali923 (2010 Szeptember 16)

3


----------



## pali923 (2010 Szeptember 16)

előttem szakállam
mögöttem ifjúságom
és én csak megyünk
míg cipőnk alól el nem fogy 
a talp


----------



## pali923 (2010 Szeptember 16)

Anyám, apám könnye hullt e földre 
minden követ, rögöt 
hozzám köt örökre 

hogyan tudnék elválni tőle 
Én, ostoba, bolond


----------



## pali923 (2010 Szeptember 16)

Magával vitte az útra 
A kalandra is 
A kispárnát, benne az otthon illatát 
Erőt merít, a puha nyugtató érintés


----------



## pali923 (2010 Szeptember 16)

Esendő óriás
Míg terheid vittem 
Félelem vett csak körül 
Bolond ki mindent kibír 
Gyenge védtelen vett körül 
De, vérem benned csörgedez 
Harcokban társ 
Nehéz a teher 
Egyedül nem bírom 
Szétszállt a por 
Ahogy elbukom 
Megérint a fájdalom 
Téged is... 
Gyenge tested 
Erőre kap 
Felemelsz a porból 
Fel... 
És velem önmagad... 
Nevetve megyünk tovább 
Már nem vagyok egyedül 
És nem esendő 
Óriás... 
Hisz az vagy te is 
Nem esendő 
De... Igen, óriás


----------



## pali923 (2010 Szeptember 16)

8


----------



## pali923 (2010 Szeptember 16)

Látja Isten, hogy állok a napon.
Látja árnyam kövön és keritésen.
Lélekzet nélkül látja állani
árnyékomat a levegőtlen présben.

Akkorra én már mint a kő vagyok;
halott redő, ezer rovátka rajza,
egy jó tenyérnyi törmelék
akkorra már a teremtmények arca.

És könny helyett az arcokon a ráncok,
csorog alá, csorog az üres árok.


----------



## pali923 (2010 Szeptember 16)

*Négysoros*

Alvó szegek a jéghideg homokban.
Plakátmagányban ázó éjjelek.
Égve hagytad a folyosón a villanyt.
Ma ontják véremet.


----------



## fpbhur (2010 Szeptember 16)

1


----------



## fpbhur (2010 Szeptember 16)

2


----------



## fpbhur (2010 Szeptember 16)

3


----------



## fpbhur (2010 Szeptember 16)

Nem játszunk "add vissza a *babaruhát*."We do not play '_Return the dolls clothes'.
'_I do not agree to cancel a promise/agreement or to return a present given by him.'


----------



## fpbhur (2010 Szeptember 16)

Elcsúszott egy *banánhéjon*.
He has slipped on a banana-peel.
'By making a small error his secret/illegal activity came into the open.'


----------



## fpbhur (2010 Szeptember 16)

Kapkod, mint *Bernát *a mennykőhöz.
Like Barnard, he tries to catch the 'heaven's stone' (i. e. the lightning).
He acts in confusion, inconsistently.


----------



## fpbhur (2010 Szeptember 16)

Ki hol *bízik*, ott hízik.
Where one trusts, there he gets fat.


----------



## fpbhur (2010 Szeptember 16)

*Bolond *lyukból bolond szél fúj.
Out of a foolish hole a foolish wind blows.
'A fool can tell only foolish things.'


----------



## fpbhur (2010 Szeptember 16)

Egyszer volt *Budán *kutyavásár.
These was a dog-market in Buda only once.
'This favourable opportunity was a one-time occasion only.'


----------



## fpbhur (2010 Szeptember 16)

*Csöbörből *vödörbe.
He got out of the bucket and got into the pail.
(Out of the frying into the fire.)


----------



## fpbhur (2010 Szeptember 16)

Jön még kutyára *dér*.
The hoar-frost is still to come for the dog.
'Be sure your sins will find you out!'


----------



## fpbhur (2010 Szeptember 16)

Aki *dolgozik*, az nem ér rá pénzt keresni.
He who works has no time to earn money.
'If a job is hard and little paid, then one cannot earn additionally in a second job.'


----------



## fpbhur (2010 Szeptember 16)

*Elefánt *a porcelánboltban.
An elephant in the china shop.


----------



## fpbhur (2010 Szeptember 16)

Ami *elmúlt*, elmúlt.
What's gone, is gone.
(Don't cry over spilt milk.)


----------



## fpbhur (2010 Szeptember 16)

Sok *eszkimó*, kevés fóka.
Many Eskimos and few seals.


----------



## fpbhur (2010 Szeptember 16)

*Fából *vaskarika.
An iron ring made of wood.
'An absurdity.'


----------



## fpbhur (2010 Szeptember 16)

A *farok *csóválja a kutyát.
The tail wags the dog.
'The normal order is reversed, e. g. those give orders who are expected to obey.'


----------



## fpbhur (2010 Szeptember 16)

*Fogjuk *meg és vigyétek.
Let us take it (into our hands) and then you carry it!
'Somebody is urging others to work without wishing to take part in it.'


----------



## fpbhur (2010 Szeptember 16)

Se *füle*, se farka.
It has neither an ear, nor a tail.
(It has neither rhyme nor reason.)
'It makes no sense.'


----------



## fpbhur (2010 Szeptember 16)

*Gyakorlat *teszi a mestert.
Practice makes the master.


----------



## anika88 (2010 Szeptember 16)

Mit lehet írni, hogy meglegyen az a nyava.. 20 hozászólás


----------



## armig (2010 Szeptember 16)

anika88 írta:


> Mit lehet írni, hogy meglegyen az a nyava.. 20 hozászólás



Ahogy látom teljesen mindegy...


----------



## sz.brigitta (2010 Szeptember 16)

*Szia.*



Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


 

Szia.
Szép napot kívánok.
Köszi Brigi.


----------



## anika88 (2010 Szeptember 16)

Munka törvénykönyve 
1 Amit ma megtehetsz azt holnap is.


----------



## anika88 (2010 Szeptember 16)

2 Az hogy más dolgozik, az nem ok a munkára.


----------



## anika88 (2010 Szeptember 16)

3 Amelyik akta 5 napon belül nem intézi el magát, az nem érdemli meg, hogy foglalkozzanak vele.


----------



## anika88 (2010 Szeptember 16)

4 Az elveszet munkakedved ne keresd.


----------



## anika88 (2010 Szeptember 16)

5 A munkahely nem kocsma, hogy egész nap ott üljünk.


----------



## anika88 (2010 Szeptember 16)

6 Aki nem dolgozik, annak nincs hiba a munkájában, tehát jutalmat érdemel!


----------



## anika88 (2010 Szeptember 16)

7 A munka nem fenék, hogy ráverjenek


----------



## anika88 (2010 Szeptember 16)

8 Aki nem dolgozik azt nem érheti baleset.


----------



## anika88 (2010 Szeptember 16)

9 Amíg csak fizetgetnek, addig csak dolgozgatunk


----------



## anika88 (2010 Szeptember 16)

10 Ne kívánd főnököd halálát, várd meg míg ő kívánja.


----------



## anika88 (2010 Szeptember 16)

11 A munka élteti az embert, de a pihenés sem ölt meg senkit


----------



## sz.brigitta (2010 Szeptember 16)

*közmondás*



fpbhur írta:


> *Csöbörből *vödörbe.
> He got out of the bucket and got into the pail.
> (Out of the frying into the fire.)




Jobb adni, mint kapni It is better to give than to receive


----------



## anika88 (2010 Szeptember 16)

Bocs hogy ilyen sok hülyeséget írtam, de mikor mentem az egyik barátomhoz mindig ezt olvasgattam míg ő foglalkozott az ügyfeleivel.


----------



## sz.brigitta (2010 Szeptember 16)

*közmondás*



fpbhur írta:


> *Gyakorlat *teszi a mestert.
> Practice makes the master.






Jobb adni, mint kapni It is better to give than to receive :wink:


----------



## sz.brigitta (2010 Szeptember 16)

*közmondás*



anika88 írta:


> 7 A munka nem fenék, hogy ráverjenek





Kétszer ad, aki gyorsan ad He gives twice who gives quickly


----------



## anika88 (2010 Szeptember 16)

Szia
Úgy látom neked is hamar meglesz


----------



## sz.brigitta (2010 Szeptember 16)

*közmondás*



pali923 írta:


> *Négysoros*
> 
> Alvó szegek a jéghideg homokban.
> Plakátmagányban ázó éjjelek.
> ...




Közmondás
Amilyen az adjonisten, olyan a fogadjisten.
Like greeting, on arrival, like answer..


----------



## sz.brigitta (2010 Szeptember 16)

*közmondás*



pacsirta81 írta:


> 6





közmondás
Ki mint veti ágyát, úgy alussza álmát. 
As one makes his bed, so he sleeps his dream.


----------



## sz.brigitta (2010 Szeptember 16)

*közmondás*



caureus írta:


> A nemek harcában még soha nem nyert senki.





közmondás
Aki á-t mond, mondjon bé-t is. 
He that says a, should also say b.


----------



## sz.brigitta (2010 Szeptember 16)

*közmondás*



kikka73 írta:


> Köcsögség az egész,mert ha változott volna,akkor az a bizonyos figyelmeztető tábla javítását kéne végre hajtani,vagy ne szívassanak senkit.
> Nem egy nagy oldal ez ahoz hogy el legyenek így zárkózva.Szegény kül-magyarokkal is így kibasztak?





közmondás
Ha adnak, vedd el, ha ütnek, szaladj el. 
If something is given to you then take it, if you are beaten, then run away.


----------



## sz.brigitta (2010 Szeptember 16)

Hencsi25 írta:


> ?)




szia. kellemes napot.


----------



## sz.brigitta (2010 Szeptember 16)

Xennon írta:


> Mézga Géza...
> 
> És akkor befejezésül egy kis angol nyelvtörő
> 
> ...






közmondás
Ajándék lónak ne nézd a fogát. 
Do not look at the tooth of a gift horse.


----------



## sz.brigitta (2010 Szeptember 16)

ptap írta:


> Sziasztok!




helló!


----------



## sz.brigitta (2010 Szeptember 16)

efamonre írta:


> Jelen





Ha kidobják az ajtón, bemegy az ablakon If he is thrown out through the door, he enters through the window


----------



## sz.brigitta (2010 Szeptember 16)

durcy írta:


> *KEDVES MELITTA GRATULÁLOK A 12 000. HOZZÁSZÓLÁSODHOZ *​
> *ÉS MÉG TÖBBSZÖRÖS ENNYIT KIVÁNOK NEKED, MERT AMIG VAGY ADDIG MI IS LEHETÜNK.*kiss​
> 
> 
> ​




8 szia


----------



## sz.brigitta (2010 Szeptember 16)

Arazriel írta:


> ez...





üdvözlet


----------



## sz.brigitta (2010 Szeptember 16)

angyalkám írta:


> Hurrá még egy Szegedi Üdv!




S még egy szegedi üdv.


----------



## sz.brigitta (2010 Szeptember 16)

walucky írta:


> 8.




9


----------



## sz.brigitta (2010 Szeptember 16)

velocity írta:


> :33:




közmondás
Nem esik messze az alma a fájától. 
The apple does not fall far from its tree.


----------



## sz.brigitta (2010 Szeptember 16)

walucky írta:


> 8.




17.


----------



## sz.brigitta (2010 Szeptember 16)

fpbhur írta:


> *Gyakorlat *teszi a mestert.
> Practice makes the master.




közmondás
Nem vagyunk angyalok. 
We are not angels.


----------



## sz.brigitta (2010 Szeptember 16)

*közmondás*



zitus89 írta:


> 11



Ár ellen nehéz úszni. 
It is difficult to swim against the stream.


----------



## sz.brigitta (2010 Szeptember 16)

gipsi queen írta:


>





közmondás
Ár ellen nehéz úszni. 
It is difficult to swim against the stream.

szép napot!


----------



## Gyula45 (2010 Szeptember 16)

Nem egészen értem miért kell a 20 hozzászólás.


----------



## Gyula45 (2010 Szeptember 16)

Miért kell a 20 hozzászólás?


----------



## Gyula45 (2010 Szeptember 16)

Hello


----------



## Gyula45 (2010 Szeptember 16)

Ez igaz.


----------



## Gyula45 (2010 Szeptember 16)

A lónak 4 lába van, mégis ...


----------



## piros55 (2010 Szeptember 16)

*Kukucs !*


----------



## twickenham (2010 Szeptember 16)

#1


----------



## twickenham (2010 Szeptember 16)

#2


----------



## kormi61 (2010 Szeptember 16)

hú, már túlvagyok rajta.......


----------



## twickenham (2010 Szeptember 16)

#3


----------



## twickenham (2010 Szeptember 16)

#4


----------



## fgab11 (2010 Szeptember 16)

1


----------



## fgab11 (2010 Szeptember 16)

2


----------



## twickenham (2010 Szeptember 16)

#5


----------



## twickenham (2010 Szeptember 16)

#5


----------



## twickenham (2010 Szeptember 16)

#6


----------



## twickenham (2010 Szeptember 16)

#7


----------



## twickenham (2010 Szeptember 16)

#8


----------



## twickenham (2010 Szeptember 16)

#9


----------



## twickenham (2010 Szeptember 16)

#10


----------



## twickenham (2010 Szeptember 16)

#11


----------



## twickenham (2010 Szeptember 16)

#13


----------



## twickenham (2010 Szeptember 16)

twickenham írta:


> #13



#14


----------



## twickenham (2010 Szeptember 16)

#15


----------



## twickenham (2010 Szeptember 16)

#16


----------



## twickenham (2010 Szeptember 16)

#17


----------



## Bazska (2010 Szeptember 16)

HellÓ


----------



## twickenham (2010 Szeptember 16)

#18


----------



## Bazska (2010 Szeptember 16)

123


----------



## Bazska (2010 Szeptember 16)

Csokinyól


----------



## Bazska (2010 Szeptember 16)

Faragatlan fráterek


----------



## Bazska (2010 Szeptember 16)

Cirmosfreskó


----------



## twickenham (2010 Szeptember 16)

#19


----------



## Bazska (2010 Szeptember 16)

Csigafröccs


----------



## Bazska (2010 Szeptember 16)

Furulyapucolás


----------



## twickenham (2010 Szeptember 16)

*#20 T-48h ?*


----------



## Bazska (2010 Szeptember 16)

Lószerszám gyártó műhely


----------



## Bazska (2010 Szeptember 16)

Hullámos frizura


----------



## Bazska (2010 Szeptember 16)

Ellenálláslevezetés


----------



## Bazska (2010 Szeptember 16)

Bugivugizongorahangoló


----------



## Bazska (2010 Szeptember 16)

Elkelkáposztásítottalanítottátok


----------



## Bazska (2010 Szeptember 16)

Bomdigidigidigibomdigibom!


----------



## Bazska (2010 Szeptember 16)

Szexi kertitörpékkel ismerkednék


----------



## Bazska (2010 Szeptember 16)

Nálunk csak unszexi kerti törpék laknak


----------



## Bazska (2010 Szeptember 16)

Répa retek mogyoró!


----------



## Bazska (2010 Szeptember 16)

Persze leginkább répa, abból is a fehér, zsenge, ami harsan a fog alatt.


----------



## Bazska (2010 Szeptember 16)

Indítom a hullámot, figyeljen a hátsó sor is!


----------



## Bazska (2010 Szeptember 16)

Nem láttam semmit, nem hallottam semmit, miért félnék?


----------



## Bazska (2010 Szeptember 16)

Az előttem a közvetlen közelemben felrobbant egy szerelembomba.


----------



## Bazska (2010 Szeptember 16)

Kivételesen izgatott vagyok, hogy most mi lesz...


----------



## edesirtom (2010 Szeptember 16)

Sárga csikó, csengő rajta, vajon hova megyünk rajta, huzsedári huzsedom


----------



## johanella (2010 Szeptember 16)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg



sziasztok


----------



## johanella (2010 Szeptember 16)

szioka


----------



## johanella (2010 Szeptember 16)

csá


----------



## johanella (2010 Szeptember 16)

báj-báj


----------



## johanella (2010 Szeptember 16)

csikó-csákó


----------



## johanella (2010 Szeptember 16)

hellike


----------



## johanella (2010 Szeptember 16)

ni csak be jó ez az oldal.


----------



## johanella (2010 Szeptember 16)

Verseny?


----------



## johanella (2010 Szeptember 16)

Magyarország te csodás!!!


----------



## johanella (2010 Szeptember 16)

Magyarok a nagyvilágban Sziasztok!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## johanella (2010 Szeptember 16)

Szép a világ.


----------



## johanella (2010 Szeptember 16)

Csodás az élet


----------



## johanella (2010 Szeptember 16)

Ma 2010 szeptember 16-odika van.


----------



## johanella (2010 Szeptember 16)




----------



## johanella (2010 Szeptember 16)

Valaki? Az éterben?


----------



## johanella (2010 Szeptember 16)

Tudok színnel írni.


----------



## lilla1357 (2010 Szeptember 16)

Nekem megvan a 20 hozzászólás és nem enged letölteni. Nem tud valaki segíteni ebben?


----------



## johanella (2010 Szeptember 16)

Mégsem?


----------



## johanella (2010 Szeptember 16)

lilla szia


----------



## johanella (2010 Szeptember 16)

19


----------



## johanella (2010 Szeptember 16)

:lol:20-at elértem.


----------



## edesirtom (2010 Szeptember 16)

Majd


----------



## edesirtom (2010 Szeptember 16)

elmegyünk


----------



## edesirtom (2010 Szeptember 16)

valahova


----------



## edesirtom (2010 Szeptember 16)

Kovács


----------



## edesirtom (2010 Szeptember 16)

Róza


----------



## edesirtom (2010 Szeptember 16)

udvarára


----------



## edesirtom (2010 Szeptember 16)

huzsedári


----------



## edesirtom (2010 Szeptember 16)

huzsedom


----------



## edesirtom (2010 Szeptember 16)

Betekintünk


----------



## edesirtom (2010 Szeptember 16)

az ablakon


----------



## edesirtom (2010 Szeptember 16)

ki kártyázik


----------



## edesirtom (2010 Szeptember 16)

az asztalon


----------



## edesirtom (2010 Szeptember 16)

huzsedári huzsedom


----------



## pitbully (2010 Szeptember 16)

*20 hozzászólás összegyűjtése*




Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


----------



## pitbully (2010 Szeptember 16)

*20 hozzászólás összegyűjtése*




edesirtom írta:


> huzsedári huzsedom


----------



## pitbully (2010 Szeptember 16)

*20 hozzászólás összegyűjtése*



edesirtom írta:


> huzsedári huzsedom


----------



## pitbully (2010 Szeptember 16)

Sziasztok!
Most regisztráltam, és gyorsan szeretnék hozzájutni a szuper témák olvasásához, ezért írok, lehet butaságokat.
Kérlek, nézzétek el nekem!
Köszi, Melinda


----------



## pitbully (2010 Szeptember 16)

*20 hozzászólás összegyűjtése*

Sziasztok!
Most regisztráltam, és gyorsan szeretnék hozzájutni a szuper témák olvasásához, ezért írok, lehet butaságokat.
Kérlek, nézzétek el nekem!
Köszi, Melinda


----------



## pitbully (2010 Szeptember 16)

Sziasztok!
Melinda vagyok, Szekszárdról.


----------



## pitbully (2010 Szeptember 16)

Sziasztok!

Gyorsan szeretnék hozzájutni a tagsághoz


----------



## pitbully (2010 Szeptember 16)

Ezért írok most össze-vissza.


----------



## pitbully (2010 Szeptember 16)

5 éves gyerkőcömnek keresek letölthető iskola előkészítő feladatokat.


----------



## pitbully (2010 Szeptember 16)

*20 hozzászólás összegyűjtése*

Akinek van ötlete, szívesen látom!


----------



## pitbully (2010 Szeptember 16)

Remélem, hamar összejön a 20 üzenet


----------



## pitbully (2010 Szeptember 16)

Már 12 üzenetem van


----------



## pitbully (2010 Szeptember 16)

*20 hozzászólás összegyűjtése*

kissMost már csak 6-ot kell kitalálnom


----------



## pitbully (2010 Szeptember 16)

Nagyon nehézkesen megy...


----------



## pitbully (2010 Szeptember 16)

*20 hozzászólás összegyűjtése*

Nem baj, nemsokára meglesz


----------



## pitbully (2010 Szeptember 16)

Ti is szenvedtetek vele?


----------



## pitbully (2010 Szeptember 16)

*20 hozzászólás összegyűjtése*

Hajrá!!!


----------



## pitbully (2010 Szeptember 16)

Ez már a 18.


----------



## pitbully (2010 Szeptember 16)

Itt lesz a befutó!!!


----------



## pitbully (2010 Szeptember 16)

*20 hozzászólás összegyűjtése*

Na, még egyet


----------



## pitbully (2010 Szeptember 16)

*20 hozzászólás összegyűjtése*

Hurráááá, megvan )


----------



## edesirtom (2010 Szeptember 16)

Akkor
majd


----------



## edesirtom (2010 Szeptember 16)

Juhász


----------



## edesirtom (2010 Szeptember 16)

Jani


----------



## edesirtom (2010 Szeptember 16)

karosszékben


----------



## edesirtom (2010 Szeptember 16)

ci nykártya a kezében


----------



## edesirtom (2010 Szeptember 16)

Kocsis Róza


----------



## edesirtom (2010 Szeptember 16)

fésülködik, a tükörben biggyeszkedik


----------



## atlagenber (2010 Szeptember 16)

ok


----------



## atlagenber (2010 Szeptember 16)

és


----------



## atlagenber (2010 Szeptember 16)

akkor


----------



## atlagenber (2010 Szeptember 16)

még


----------



## atlagenber (2010 Szeptember 16)

mi


----------



## edesirtom (2010 Szeptember 16)

Szép is vagy te jó is vagy te csak egy kicsit csalfa vagy te


----------



## atlagenber (2010 Szeptember 16)

a


----------



## atlagenber (2010 Szeptember 16)

feltétel


----------



## atlagenber (2010 Szeptember 16)

üdvözlöm


----------



## Zsolt888 (2010 Szeptember 16)

Szia


----------



## atlagenber (2010 Szeptember 16)

az


----------



## Zsolt888 (2010 Szeptember 16)

mindenkinek


----------



## atlagenber (2010 Szeptember 16)

oldal


----------



## Zsolt888 (2010 Szeptember 16)

Ez tök jó dolog


----------



## atlagenber (2010 Szeptember 16)

szerkesztőjének


----------



## Zsolt888 (2010 Szeptember 16)

20 semmi üzenet


----------



## Zsolt888 (2010 Szeptember 16)

de sebaj!


----------



## atlagenber (2010 Szeptember 16)

elmés


----------



## atlagenber (2010 Szeptember 16)

vívmányát


----------



## Zsolt888 (2010 Szeptember 16)

Vendég vagyok alkalmazkodok!


----------



## Zsolt888 (2010 Szeptember 16)

Nini!


----------



## atlagenber (2010 Szeptember 16)

remélem


----------



## Zsolt888 (2010 Szeptember 16)

Ezzel nem vagyok egyedül!?


----------



## atlagenber (2010 Szeptember 16)

a boltban


----------



## atlagenber (2010 Szeptember 16)

is


----------



## Zsolt888 (2010 Szeptember 16)

Valaki a film fórumban akarta letudni a 20 hozzászólását


----------



## atlagenber (2010 Szeptember 16)

csak


----------



## atlagenber (2010 Szeptember 16)

akkor


----------



## Zsolt888 (2010 Szeptember 16)

Szépen elküldték a ...............


----------



## atlagenber (2010 Szeptember 16)

kapsz


----------



## atlagenber (2010 Szeptember 16)

kenyeret ha előtte 20-szor bemész köszönni.


----------



## Zsolt888 (2010 Szeptember 16)

Mennyi van még?


----------



## Zsolt888 (2010 Szeptember 16)

Na még 9


----------



## Zsolt888 (2010 Szeptember 16)

de ezek nem értelmes üzik


----------



## Zsolt888 (2010 Szeptember 16)

Vagy igen?


----------



## Zsolt888 (2010 Szeptember 16)

na gyerünk


----------



## Zsolt888 (2010 Szeptember 16)

Szegény embert még a 20 másodperc is húzza


----------



## Zsolt888 (2010 Szeptember 16)

4


----------



## Zsolt888 (2010 Szeptember 16)

három


----------



## Zsolt888 (2010 Szeptember 16)

Ii


----------



## Zsolt888 (2010 Szeptember 16)

Egy!!


----------



## Zsolt888 (2010 Szeptember 16)

Vége???


----------



## zsolang (2010 Szeptember 16)

kettő


----------



## leslieh (2010 Szeptember 16)

Köszönöm


----------



## leslieh (2010 Szeptember 16)

köszönöm szépen 2


----------



## leslieh (2010 Szeptember 16)

köszönöm szépen 3


----------



## leslieh (2010 Szeptember 16)

köszönöm szépen 4


----------



## leslieh (2010 Szeptember 16)

köszönöm szépen 5


----------



## leslieh (2010 Szeptember 16)

köszönöm szépen 6


----------



## leslieh (2010 Szeptember 16)

néha kiir furcsa dolgokat 7


----------



## leslieh (2010 Szeptember 16)

de lassan fogynak a számok 8


----------



## leslieh (2010 Szeptember 16)

tényleg lassan 9


----------



## leslieh (2010 Szeptember 16)

de biztosan 10


----------



## leslieh (2010 Szeptember 16)

Már a fele megvan


----------



## leslieh (2010 Szeptember 16)

Lehagytam a számot 11


----------



## leslieh (2010 Szeptember 16)

Azért ha valaki 12


----------



## leslieh (2010 Szeptember 16)

Nem tudja 13


----------



## leslieh (2010 Szeptember 16)

Mi ez az egész 14


----------



## leslieh (2010 Szeptember 16)

Piszkosul 15


----------



## leslieh (2010 Szeptember 16)

Elcsodálkozik 16


----------



## leslieh (2010 Szeptember 16)

Az biztos 17


----------



## leslieh (2010 Szeptember 16)

Már csak 3 kell


----------



## leslieh (2010 Szeptember 16)

A boldogsághoz 19


----------



## leslieh (2010 Szeptember 16)

És hurrá ... 20+1


----------



## Alexandra1991 (2010 Szeptember 16)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


----------



## Alexandra1991 (2010 Szeptember 16)

:34


----------



## Alexandra1991 (2010 Szeptember 16)

:9::88:


----------



## Alexandra1991 (2010 Szeptember 16)

j


----------



## Alexandra1991 (2010 Szeptember 16)

Heló


----------



## Alexandra1991 (2010 Szeptember 16)

:d:11:


----------



## Alexandra1991 (2010 Szeptember 16)

:33::11:


----------



## Alexandra1991 (2010 Szeptember 16)

:55:


----------



## Alexandra1991 (2010 Szeptember 16)

:0:


----------



## Alexandra1991 (2010 Szeptember 16)




----------



## rumfic (2010 Szeptember 16)

Sziasztok! ://:


----------



## Misi67 (2010 Szeptember 16)

Szép napot mindenkinek!


----------



## Rendbenman (2010 Szeptember 16)

*Sziasztok! *

Sziasztok!


----------



## Rendbenman (2010 Szeptember 16)

Így látványosabb:


----------



## Rendbenman (2010 Szeptember 16)

Internet Explorer 9 Béta
Internet Explorer 9 Béta X32 (magyar)
Letöltés ÉRTÉKELÉS Szerkesztői:



Értékelje
Ön is! 

A Microsoft Internet böngésző kilences változata átalakított felhasználói felülettel rendelkezik, ezenfelül új és gyorsabb Charka nevű JavaScript-motort és a hardveres gyorsítást kapott.
Az egyszerű, átlátható menüsorban csak a nélkülözhetetlen funkciók érhetőek el, de emellett természetesen az eszköztárak is megjeleníthetőek egyéb funkciókkal. További újítást jelent a keresőablak, a tabokkal végezhető műveletek és a letöltéskezelő. Támogatja a HTML5, a CSS3, a DOM és az SVG.t, illetve a számítógép grafikus processzorát használja a hardveres gyorsításhoz.
Az Internet Explorer 9 Windows XP-re nem telepíthető. 
http://letoltes.szoftverbazis.hu/06..._9_beta_x32__magyar_/IE9-Windows7-x86-hun.exe


----------



## Rendbenman (2010 Szeptember 16)

Spyware Terminator v2.8.018 (magyar)
Ellenőrzi a memóriát, a háttértárolókat és a regisztrációs adatbázist - kémprogramok után kutatva. Alkalmas spyware, adware, worms, hijacks, keyloggers, IE Toolbars, BHOs stb. kártevők felismerésére és semlegesítésére. Adatbázisa online frissíthető. Megjegyzés: a letölthető változat online telepíti magát. 
http://letoltes.szoftverbazis.hu/fa...yware-terminator-2/SpywareTerminatorSetup.exe


----------



## Rendbenman (2010 Szeptember 16)

Ingyenes letöltőportál, ingyenes és sharware programokkal, angol és multilanguage programokkal!
Vírusmentes!
http://filehippo.com/


----------



## Rendbenman (2010 Szeptember 16)

Softwarek, újdonságok, hírek angol nyelven! 
http://www.softpedia.com/


----------



## Szentmihalyi (2010 Szeptember 16)

*...*

teszt


----------



## Szentmihalyi (2010 Szeptember 16)

*...*

teszt 2


----------



## darki11 (2010 Szeptember 16)

here


----------



## ppal (2010 Szeptember 16)

*Bobula Ida: A mi határunk*

Midőn az Úr ez országot teremté, 
Gránit-hegyekből vont köré határt. 
Határt, amit el nem mozdíthat senki, 
Falat, minek az emberkéz nem árt.


----------



## ppal (2010 Szeptember 16)

Egy ezredévig éltünk itt e földön, 
Az istenkéztől vont határ alatt, 
Míg jött a béke és azok, kik győztek, 
Nagybölcsen új határt alkottanak.


----------



## Nagypé (2010 Szeptember 16)

Hello.


----------



## ppal (2010 Szeptember 16)

Piros irónnal húzták Trianonban. 
Az Isten nézi, mosolyog és vár - 
Előbb-utóbb majd megmutatja nékik: - 
Hogy az Övé az igazi határ.


----------



## Nagypé (2010 Szeptember 16)

Bármely egyszerű probléma megoldhatatlanná fejleszthető, ha eleget töprengünk rajta.


----------



## Nagypé (2010 Szeptember 16)

Élj ugy,hogyha lepereg elötted életed filmje,érdemes legyen végignézned!
Takarékoskodj a vizzel,fűrődj a szomszédnál!


----------



## Nagypé (2010 Szeptember 16)

Már majdnem megvettem a "Pozitív gondolkodás előnyei" című könyvet, de aztán arra gondoltam, ugyan, mire lenne ez jó?


----------



## Bogifranci (2010 Szeptember 16)

Na ez jó


----------



## Nagypé (2010 Szeptember 16)

A nők mindaddig nem lesznek egyenlők a férfiakkal, amíg nem tudnak az utcán végigsétálni kövéren és kopaszon azt gondolva, hogy csodálatosak, és mindenki kívánja őket.


----------



## fgab11 (2010 Szeptember 16)

3


----------



## fgab11 (2010 Szeptember 16)

4


----------



## fgab11 (2010 Szeptember 16)

5


----------



## fgab11 (2010 Szeptember 16)

6


----------



## fgab11 (2010 Szeptember 16)

7


----------



## fgab11 (2010 Szeptember 16)

8


----------



## Nagypé (2010 Szeptember 16)

Bogifranci írta:


> Na ez jó


Ja.


----------



## fgab11 (2010 Szeptember 16)

9


----------



## Nagypé (2010 Szeptember 16)

fgab11 írta:


> 8


18


----------



## fgab11 (2010 Szeptember 16)

1


----------



## fgab11 (2010 Szeptember 16)

11


----------



## Nagypé (2010 Szeptember 16)

Megjött Kacsamama.


----------



## fgab11 (2010 Szeptember 16)

12


----------



## fgab11 (2010 Szeptember 16)

13


----------



## fgab11 (2010 Szeptember 16)

14


----------



## fgab11 (2010 Szeptember 16)

15


----------



## fgab11 (2010 Szeptember 16)

16


----------



## fgab11 (2010 Szeptember 16)

17


----------



## fgab11 (2010 Szeptember 16)

18


----------



## fgab11 (2010 Szeptember 16)

19


----------



## fgab11 (2010 Szeptember 16)

20


----------



## fgab11 (2010 Szeptember 16)

---


----------



## ppal (2010 Szeptember 16)

A vilagegyeten es az emberi butasag vegtelen, bar az elobbiben nem vagyok biztos.


----------



## ppal (2010 Szeptember 16)

Aki különbséget tud tenni jótanács és rossztanács között, annak nincs szüksége tanácsra.


----------



## ppal (2010 Szeptember 16)

Az ostobaság csökkenését nevezzük haladásnak.


----------



## ppal (2010 Szeptember 16)

Megérheted a 100-évet, ha lemondasz mindarról, ami miatt megérné a 100 évet megélni.


----------



## ppal (2010 Szeptember 16)

Ahol egyszer Sas voltál, ne menj vissza Verébnek.


----------



## ppal (2010 Szeptember 16)

Amikor rád nézek, mindig eszembe jutsz.


----------



## ppal (2010 Szeptember 16)

Az élet előttem áll és nem látok tőle semmit.
​


----------



## ppal (2010 Szeptember 16)

Sohasem felejtem el az arcokat, de a te esetedben kivételt teszek.​


----------



## ppal (2010 Szeptember 16)

Akadályozd meg a levegő szennyezését: ne lélegezz!


----------



## ppal (2010 Szeptember 16)

Soha ne vitatkozz hülyével, a többiek még összetévesztenek vele.​


----------



## ppal (2010 Szeptember 16)

Ha lenne egy kis sonkánk, csinálhatnánk sonkás tojást, ha volna pár tojásunk.​


----------



## ppal (2010 Szeptember 16)

Hinni mindenkinek kell valamiben - én azt hiszem még iszom egy pohárral.​


----------



## ppal (2010 Szeptember 16)

_Szerda ablakában 
csütörtök ül, 
és ordít 
csütörtökül .
_


----------



## ppal (2010 Szeptember 16)

Barbara

Az Ő neve Barbara,
A fazékban tarkabab.


----------



## ppal (2010 Szeptember 16)

Kis sárga utcai szemétgyűjtő láda

Kis sárga utcai szemétgyűjtő láda
A szegény kukásnak attól fáj a háta
A sok szeméttől megroggyan a lába
Este a fáradtságtól beledől az ágyba
Ettől lesz az álma keserű és kába.


----------



## ppal (2010 Szeptember 16)

Szivacs

Szép a fehér szivacs
Benne sok a likacs


----------



## ppal (2010 Szeptember 16)

_kómirelű kőtyual 
kamórile kütyőul 
kumaróli ketyüől 
kőmuraló kityeül 
kőmürula kótyiel 
kemürőlú katyóil 
kimerülő kutyaól 
_[FONT=ZapfCalligraphic801_PFL,ZapfCalligraphic801_PFL][FONT=ZapfCalligraphic801_PFL,ZapfCalligraphic801_PFL] 
– Jó, jó, de ennek semmi értelme sincs. Mi az, hogy kimerülõ kutyaól? – szólt Aromo. – Kimerülhet egy zseblámpaelem vagy esetleg egy hegymászó, de egy kutyaól! 
– Esetleg elfárad – vetette közbe Vacskamati. – Miért ne fáradhatna el egy kutyaól? 
– Vagy a kutya nagyon nyomja belülrõl – kelt Bruckner Szigfrid is Ló Szerafin védelmére. 
– Rendben – mondta Aromo –, de a módszer, ahogy a verset írtam, mégis az én találmányom. 
– Ez igaz – hagyták helyben a többiek. 
– Találmánynak nem rossz – epéskedett Nagy Zoárd –, csak versnek. 
[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## ppal (2010 Szeptember 16)

Sziasztok!


----------



## zocsii (2010 Szeptember 16)

*fgf*

Hahh


----------



## gabee19 (2010 Szeptember 16)

wow


----------



## gabee19 (2010 Szeptember 16)

ejha


----------



## gabee19 (2010 Szeptember 16)

nyami


----------



## gabee19 (2010 Szeptember 16)

márnemkellsok


----------



## gabee19 (2010 Szeptember 16)

namégegy


----------



## gabee19 (2010 Szeptember 16)

ésmégegy


----------



## gabee19 (2010 Szeptember 16)

+1


----------



## gabee19 (2010 Szeptember 16)

+2


----------



## gabee19 (2010 Szeptember 16)

+3


----------



## gabee19 (2010 Szeptember 16)

+4


----------



## gabee19 (2010 Szeptember 16)

+5


----------



## gabee19 (2010 Szeptember 16)

+6


----------



## gabee19 (2010 Szeptember 16)

+7


----------



## gabee19 (2010 Szeptember 16)

8


----------



## gabee19 (2010 Szeptember 16)

9


----------



## gabee19 (2010 Szeptember 16)

10


----------



## gabee19 (2010 Szeptember 16)

11


----------



## gabee19 (2010 Szeptember 16)

12


----------



## gabee19 (2010 Szeptember 16)

13


----------



## gabee19 (2010 Szeptember 16)

19


----------



## meze (2010 Szeptember 16)

asda


----------



## CsToth (2010 Szeptember 16)

*EPILOGUS*

Az életet már megjártam.
Többnyire csak gyalog jártam,
Gyalog bizon’...
Legfölebb ha omnibuszon.


----------



## CsToth (2010 Szeptember 16)

Láttam sok kevély fogatot,
Fényes tengelyt, cifra bakot:
S egy a lelkem!
Soha meg se’ irigyeltem.


----------



## CsToth (2010 Szeptember 16)

Nem törődtem bennülővel,
Hetyke úrral, cifra nővel:
Hogy’ áll orra
Az út szélin baktatóra.


----------



## CsToth (2010 Szeptember 16)

Ha egy úri lócsiszárral
Találkoztam s bevert sárral:
Nem pöröltem, -
Félreálltam, letöröltem.


----------



## CsToth (2010 Szeptember 16)

Hiszen az útfélen itt-ott
Egy kis virág nekem nyitott:
Azt leszedve,
Megvolt szívem minden kedve.


----------



## CsToth (2010 Szeptember 16)

Az életet, ím, megjártam;
Nem azt adott, amit vártam:
Néha többet,
Kérve, kellve, kevesebbet.


----------



## CsToth (2010 Szeptember 16)

Ada címet, bár nem kértem,
S több a hír-név, mint az érdem:
Nagyravágyva,
Bételt volna keblem vágya.


----------



## CsToth (2010 Szeptember 16)

Kik hiúnak és kevélynek -
Tudom, boldognak is vélnek:
S boldogságot
Irígy nélkül még ki látott?


----------



## CsToth (2010 Szeptember 16)

Bárha engem titkos métely
Fölemészt: az örök kétely;
S pályám bére
Égető, mint Nessus vére.


----------



## abcsa12 (2010 Szeptember 16)

*helló*

Köszöntök mindenkit.


----------



## abcsa12 (2010 Szeptember 16)




----------



## abcsa12 (2010 Szeptember 16)

Új vagyok még a fórumon...de már találtam egy nekem tetsző klubbot!


----------



## abcsa12 (2010 Szeptember 16)




----------



## abcsa12 (2010 Szeptember 16)

....


----------



## abcsa12 (2010 Szeptember 16)

!!! ???


----------



## abcsa12 (2010 Szeptember 16)

333


----------



## abcsa12 (2010 Szeptember 16)

444


----------



## abcsa12 (2010 Szeptember 16)

bocsánat, hogy most még csak


----------



## abcsa12 (2010 Szeptember 16)

a 20 hozzászólást "szedem" össze


----------



## abcsa12 (2010 Szeptember 16)

nagyon nagy szükségem van...


----------



## abcsa12 (2010 Szeptember 16)

egy anyagra...


----------



## abcsa12 (2010 Szeptember 16)

...amit itt találtam meg a fórumon.


----------



## abcsa12 (2010 Szeptember 16)

már sokszor beléptem...


----------



## abcsa12 (2010 Szeptember 16)

...de mindig csak olvasgattam...


----------



## abcsa12 (2010 Szeptember 16)

így elmaradt az írás...


----------



## abcsa12 (2010 Szeptember 16)

amit most bepótolok.


----------



## abcsa12 (2010 Szeptember 16)

Remélem nem haragszik meg senki...


----------



## abcsa12 (2010 Szeptember 16)

hogy így gyűjtöm a "pontjaimat" ?!


----------



## abcsa12 (2010 Szeptember 16)

Köszönöm szépen a lehetőséget!!


----------



## abcsa12 (2010 Szeptember 16)

20.


----------



## Sziszko61 (2010 Szeptember 16)

Köszi!


----------



## Sziszko61 (2010 Szeptember 16)

Imádom az ilyen helyeket!


----------



## Sziszko61 (2010 Szeptember 16)

Klassz ez a hely!


----------



## Sziszko61 (2010 Szeptember 16)

Áldom az eszét, aki kitalálta!


----------



## Sziszko61 (2010 Szeptember 16)

Már csak 7 kell


----------



## Sziszko61 (2010 Szeptember 16)

Remélem senki nem olvassa ezt a sok hülye válaszomat


----------



## Sziszko61 (2010 Szeptember 16)

Még 5 és teljes jogú tag leszek!


----------



## Sziszko61 (2010 Szeptember 16)

JObban várom, mint az érettségi eredményhirdetését


----------



## Sziszko61 (2010 Szeptember 16)

Ezt a 3-at már megírom, addig nem fekszek le


----------



## Sziszko61 (2010 Szeptember 16)

Még kettő kell!


----------



## Sziszko61 (2010 Szeptember 16)

Tévedtem, most kell még kettő!


----------



## zstoomy (2010 Szeptember 17)

*sziasztok*

Sziasztok!


Én is szeretnék beköszönni


----------



## zstoomy (2010 Szeptember 17)

nekem még 19 kell hozzá


----------



## zstoomy (2010 Szeptember 17)

Úgy látom mindenki vissza felé számol, tehát akkor én is ezt teszem, előre is bocs hogy ilyen módon teszem


----------



## zstoomy (2010 Szeptember 17)

még kell egy pár de haladok:d


----------



## zstoomy (2010 Szeptember 17)

még 16


----------



## zstoomy (2010 Szeptember 17)

már csak 15


----------



## zstoomy (2010 Szeptember 17)

már lassan meg van


----------



## zstoomy (2010 Szeptember 17)

és még mindig kell egy pár, de nemsokára megvan


----------



## zstoomy (2010 Szeptember 17)

már csak 12


----------



## zstoomy (2010 Szeptember 17)

nem is olyan egyszerűűűűűű


----------



## zstoomy (2010 Szeptember 17)

még kell 10


----------



## zstoomy (2010 Szeptember 17)

még kell, de ugy látom nem csak én vagyok igy


----------



## zstoomy (2010 Szeptember 17)

már nem sok választ el a sikertől


----------



## zstoomy (2010 Szeptember 17)

csak 7 db


----------



## zstoomy (2010 Szeptember 17)

mindenki csak erre használja ezt a részt?


----------



## zstoomy (2010 Szeptember 17)

még kell 5 db


----------



## zstoomy (2010 Szeptember 17)

lehet valaki eg fog haragudni hogy nem tul értelmes dolgokat írok


----------



## zstoomy (2010 Szeptember 17)

és már csak 3


----------



## zstoomy (2010 Szeptember 17)

mégmindig itt vagyok


----------



## zstoomy (2010 Szeptember 17)

elméletileg ez lesz a 20 dik, de még irok egyett


----------



## zstoomy (2010 Szeptember 17)

akkor mindenkitől elnézést kérek, és bocs ha nem ugy oldottam meg a dolgot ahogy kellet volna


----------



## zstoomy (2010 Szeptember 17)

ha megvan a 20 hozzászólásom és nem tudok letölteni az miért van?
elrontottam valamit?


----------



## zstoomy (2010 Szeptember 17)

én is szeretném ha már sikerülne:d


----------



## JoHn89 (2010 Szeptember 17)

Sziasztok


----------



## JoHn89 (2010 Szeptember 17)

Valahol, távol a való világon,


----------



## JoHn89 (2010 Szeptember 17)

Messzi túl a Képzelet-Határon,


----------



## JoHn89 (2010 Szeptember 17)

Van egy egészen piciny ország.


----------



## JoHn89 (2010 Szeptember 17)

Az a hely, ahol az álmokat írják.


----------



## JoHn89 (2010 Szeptember 17)

A szép álmokat szákokba varrják,


----------



## JoHn89 (2010 Szeptember 17)

S aztán kis manók mind széjjelhordják.


----------



## JoHn89 (2010 Szeptember 17)

Viszik a világ minden részére,


----------



## JoHn89 (2010 Szeptember 17)

S belehintik az élők szemébe.


----------



## JoHn89 (2010 Szeptember 17)

Egy álommanó hozzád is elért.


----------



## JoHn89 (2010 Szeptember 17)

Leteszi zsákját, bedugja kezét


----------



## JoHn89 (2010 Szeptember 17)

És belemarkol a tündérporba,


----------



## JoHn89 (2010 Szeptember 17)

Hogy a csillámot szemedbe szórja.


----------



## JoHn89 (2010 Szeptember 17)

Csipetnyi manó, vajon hol lehet?


----------



## JoHn89 (2010 Szeptember 17)

Nem látod őt, de hallod, hogy nevet.


----------



## JoHn89 (2010 Szeptember 17)

Óvatosan homlokodra lépked,


----------



## JoHn89 (2010 Szeptember 17)

S arcod simogatja. Ugye érzed?


----------



## JoHn89 (2010 Szeptember 17)

Kicsiny manó, tenyerét kinyitja,


----------



## JoHn89 (2010 Szeptember 17)

S az álomport szemeidbe szórja.


----------



## JoHn89 (2010 Szeptember 17)

Mosolyogva nézi, amint lehunyod őket,


----------



## JoHn89 (2010 Szeptember 17)

És füledbe súgja: Álmodj szépeket!


----------



## JoHn89 (2010 Szeptember 17)

/Thalis Silvenier /


----------



## zsolang (2010 Szeptember 17)

Na ez szép volt!)


----------



## speedy7 (2010 Szeptember 17)

*1.*

Sziasztok Mindenki !


----------



## speedy7 (2010 Szeptember 17)

*2.*

Örökké akarok élni !
Eddig sikerült.


----------



## speedy7 (2010 Szeptember 17)

*3.*

Ketten jönnek kifelé az erdőből.
Az egyik futva, a másik medve.


----------



## speedy7 (2010 Szeptember 17)

*4.*

A számítógép megver sakkban,
de kick-boxban jobb vagyok !


----------



## speedy7 (2010 Szeptember 17)

*5.*

Védd a fákat !
Egyél hódot !


----------



## speedy7 (2010 Szeptember 17)

*6.*

A program az ami, az adatokat,
hibaüzenetté konvertálja.


----------



## speedy7 (2010 Szeptember 17)

*7.*

A tehén nem más, 
mint egy olyan gép,
ami ihatóvá teszi a füvet.


----------



## speedy7 (2010 Szeptember 17)

*8.*

Én végeztem a munka oroszlánrészét:
ÜVÖLTÖTTEM!


----------



## speedy7 (2010 Szeptember 17)

*9.*

Különös alak a házmester:
este sört iszik,
reggel havat hány.


----------



## speedy7 (2010 Szeptember 17)

*10.*

Mindenütt jó, de
mindig elzavarnak.


----------



## jenny42 (2010 Szeptember 17)

Hello


----------



## hajni125 (2010 Szeptember 17)

Hello! Újabb üzenet


----------



## hajni125 (2010 Szeptember 17)

Újra dolgozok. Hurrá!


----------



## hajni125 (2010 Szeptember 17)

Nagyon utálom, hogy esik az eső!


----------



## speedy7 (2010 Szeptember 17)

*11.*

Én nem a cápától félek,
hanem attól, hogy megharap.


----------



## hajni125 (2010 Szeptember 17)

süss fel nap, fényes nap


----------



## jenny42 (2010 Szeptember 17)

Három zsidó összeveszik, hogy melyikük rabbija kiválóbb ember. Az első büszkén mondja:
- A múltkorjában tűz ütött ki a faluban, a gyerekek bentrekedtek az égő házban és sehogy se tudtuk kimenteni őket. A rabbink elmondott egy imát, jött egy nagy zivatar, eloltotta a tüzet, memenekültek a gyerekek!
- Az semmi! Két hete hajón utaztunk, hatalmas vihar tört ki, már-már süllyedni kezdett a hajó, amikor is a rabbink elmondott egy imát, és 200 méteres körben elűlt a vihar!
- Az semmi! A múltkor sétáltunk a belvárosban, találtunk egy 100 dollárost az egyik pad alatt. De szombat volt, nem nyúlhattunk a pénzhez! A rabbink elmondott egy imát és 5 méteres körben hétfő lett...


----------



## hajni125 (2010 Szeptember 17)

Küldjön nekem valaki köszönő üzit.


----------



## hajni125 (2010 Szeptember 17)

a tegnapi üzeneteimet törölték?


----------



## speedy7 (2010 Szeptember 17)

*12.*

Attól, hogy nem értenek meg,
még nem vagy művész!


----------



## jenny42 (2010 Szeptember 17)

Móricka hatalmas c betűket rajzol kishugára, mikor bejön az anyukája.
- Hát te mit csinálsz Móricka a kishugoddal?
- Én semmit csak becézem!


----------



## hajni125 (2010 Szeptember 17)

Egyszerre kell megírni a 20 darab üzenetet?


----------



## hajni125 (2010 Szeptember 17)

bármit lehet ide írni


----------



## hajni125 (2010 Szeptember 17)

de jó, ez már a 9. hülyeségem


----------



## jenny42 (2010 Szeptember 17)

Egy rablónak a buszmegállóban megtetszik egy apáca. Odamegy hozzá, és ezt kédezi:
- Te nagyon tetszel nekem, nem tudnálak-e magamévá tenni?
Az apáca így felel:
- Sajnálom, de én az Istennek élek, hogyha majd eljön Jézus Krisztus, akkor az övé leszek.
Ezután az apáca felszáll a buszra. A rabló utána megy, és megkérdezi a buszsofőrt:
- Nem tudja, hogy tudnám magamévá tenni az apácát?
Így felel a buszsofőr:
- Minden reggel 6-kor a temetőben imádkozik, hogy Jézus Krisztus jöjjön el. Öltözzön be Jézus Krisztusnak!
Úgy is tesz a rabló. Az apáca valóban ott imádkozik. Így szól a rabló:
- Én vagyok Jézus Krisztus, azért jöttem, hogy magamévá tegyelek.
Az apáca bele is egyezik, csak az volt a kérése, hogy hátulról csinálják.
Végeztek, és ezt mondta Jézus Krisztus, vagyis a rabló:
- Hehe, én a rabló vagyok a buszmegállóból!!!
- Hehe, én meg a buszsofőr vagyok a buszról!!!


----------



## hajni125 (2010 Szeptember 17)

végre elértem az üzenetek felét


----------



## jenny42 (2010 Szeptember 17)

Egy idős ember egyedül élt a farmján. Fel akarta ásni a paradicsomos kertjét, hogy elültesse a paradicsomokat, de túl nehéz munkának bizonyult számára. Az egyetlen fia Bubba, aki segíteni szokott neki, börtönben ült.
Az öregember leült és megírta neki problémáját.
"Kedves Bubba, sajnos elég rosszul érzem magam, mert úgy néz ki nem tudom felásni a paradicsomos kertem ez évben. Már öregszem és túl nehéz munka ez számomra."
Pár nappal később levelet kapott a fiától:
"Kedves Apa,
nehogy felásd a kertet, oda rejtettem a hullákat!
Bubba"
A következő nap reggelén egy csapat FBI ügynök jelent meg a helyszínen és feltúrták az egész kertet. Mivel nem találtak semmit, bocsánatot kértek az öregtől és elmentek. Az öreg még aznap kapott egy újabb levelet a fiától:
"Kedves Apa,
A jelenlegi helyzetben ennyit tudtam segíteni. Most már elültetheted a paradicsomokat."


----------



## hajni125 (2010 Szeptember 17)

rosszul van beállítva az idő az üzeneteknél


----------



## jenny42 (2010 Szeptember 17)

Az idős kis hölgy egy nap bement a kanadai nemzeti bankba egy táskányi pénzzel. Ragaszkodott hozzá, hogy a bank elnökével kíván beszélni számlanyitással kapcsolatban, mondván: "Sok pénzről van szó!"
Kevés hümmögés és hezitálás után a bank személyzete odakísérte az elnök irodájához az asszonyt. Az elnök megkérdezte, mennyit is szándékozik a bankban letétbe helyezni.
- 165.000 dollárt - felelte a hölgy, és a táskájából kiborította a pénzt az íróasztalra.
Az elnök természetesen rögtön kíváncsi lett, honnan származik a pénz, és megkérdezte:
- Asszonyom, meglepett mekkora összegű készpénzzel rendelkezik... Megtudhatnám, honnan van a pénz?
- Fogadésokból - felelte az asszony.
- Miféle fogadásokból? - kérdezte az elnök.
- Hát, például fogadok Önnel 25.000 dollárba, hogy az Ön heréi szögletesek. - felelte az idős hölgy.
- Hahaha - nevetett az elnök. - Ez egy idióta fogadás. Ilyen fogadást az életben nem nyerhet meg.
- Tartja esetleg a fogadást? - kérdezte kihívóan a hölgy.
- Persze! Fogadok 25.000 dollárba, hogy a heréim nem szögletesek!
- Mivel jelentős összegről van szó - mondta az idős hölgy - lehetséges, hogy holnap reggel 10 órára visszatérjek az ügyvédemmel, mint tanúval?
- Természetesen - felelte az elégedett elnök.
Aznap este az elnök rendkívül ideges volt a fogadás miatt, jelentős időt töltött a tükör előtt, ellenőrizve golyóit, forgatva jobbra - balra, újra meg újra. Gondosan ellenőrizte mindaddig, amíg teljességgel meg nem győződött arról, hogy semmiképp sem lehetnek szögletesek a golyói, és meg fogja nyerni a fogadást.
Másnap reggel pontosan 10 órakor az idős kis hölgy megjelent az elnök irodájában az ügyvédjével. Bemutatta az ügyvédet az elnöknek, majd megismételte a fogadást:
- 25.000 dollárt arra, hogy az elnök golyói szögletesek!
Az elnök elfogadta a fogadást, majd a hölgy megkérte, hogy vesse le a nadragját, hogy mindannyian láthassák. Az elnök megtette. A kis idős hölgy egész közelről rámeredt a herékre, majd megkérdezte, hogy lehet-e megfognia?
- Nos, rendben - felete az elnök. - 25.000 dollár nagy pénz, és szeretném, ha abszolút biztos lenne a dolgában.
Ekkor vette észre, hogy a hölgy ügyvédje csendben elkezdi verni a fejét a falba.
- Mi a fene van az ügyvédjével?- kérdezte az elnök.
- Semmi - felelte a hölgy. - Kivéve azt, ahogy tegnap fogadtam vele 100.000 dollárba, hogy ma reggel 10 órakor a kanadai nemzeti bank elnökének a golyói a kezemben lesznek.


----------



## hajni125 (2010 Szeptember 17)

jó vicceket írtok


----------



## speedy7 (2010 Szeptember 17)

*13.*

Isten bizony, ateista vagyok!


----------



## hajni125 (2010 Szeptember 17)

nekem egy se jut eszembe


----------



## jenny42 (2010 Szeptember 17)

Juliska, a gyönyörű fiatal lány kapál a TSZ földjén. Arra megy Jancsi és megszólítja:
- Te Julis, olyan gyönyörű vagy, úgy megfognám azokat a telt kebleidet.
- Mégis mit képzelsz, Jancsi!
- Te Julis, adok 5000 Forintot, ha megfoghatom!
- Hát, ha adsz 5000 Forintot, akkor jól van.
Jancsi adja a pénzt, megtörténik a dolog.
Jancsi folytatja:
- Olyan kívánatos vagy, megsimogatnám ott a lábad között, adok megint 5000 Forintot!
- Ha adsz 5000 Forintot, akkor jól van, csak gyere menjünk oda a bokorba.
Jancsi adja a pénzt, megsimogatja, és folytatja tovább:
- Te Julis, mostmár annyira kívánlak, úgyis itt vagyunk a bokorban, adok 30000 Forintot, ha magamévá tehetlek.
- Jól van akkor, ha adod a pénzt.
Megtörténik a dolog. Jancsi megszólal:
- Na jól van, mostmár megyek.
Juliska megigazítja a szoknyáját és folytatja a kapálást.
Nem sokkal később arrajön a TSz-elnök:
- Juliska, láttad erre a Jancsit?
- Igen, láttam.
- Kiküldtem vele a fizetésedet, odaadta?


----------



## hajni125 (2010 Szeptember 17)

na még 7 üzenet


----------



## jenny42 (2010 Szeptember 17)

George Bush meghal és a pokolba kerül. Az ördög már várja.
- Nem tudom, mit tegyek, rajta vagy a listámon, de egyetlen szabad szobám sincs. De mivel neked mindenképpen a pokolban kell maradnod, valamilyen megoldást kell találnom. Van itt néhány különc, akik messze nem annyira rosszak, mint te. Egyet közülük szabadon fogok bocsátani, te pedig elfoglalod a helyét. Eldöntheted, kinek a helyére akarsz kerülni.
- Ez jól hangzik - gondolja Bush, így el is indulnak.
Az ördög kinyitja az első szoba ajtaját. A szobában egy nagy uszodában Reagan fuldoklik. Elmerül, felmerül, elmerül, felmerül...
- Á, nem - mondja Bush - ez nem nekem való, én nagyon rossz úszó vagyok.
Az ördög kinyitja a második ajtót. A szoba tele van sziklákkal és Nixon próbálja a köveket egy fakalapáccsal összetörni.
- Nem, nekem problémám van a vállammal, nagy kín lenne nap mint nap követ törni.
Az ördög kinyitja a harmadik ajtót. A szobában Clinton fekszik a hátán, kezénél és lábánál fogva a padlóhoz kötözve. Clinton fölött Monica Lewinsky guggol és elégíti ki orálisan. Bush tágra nyílt szemmel bámulja őket, majd megszólal:
- Na, ezt el tudnám viselni.
- Rendben van - röhög fel az ördög. - Szabad vagy, Monica!


----------



## hajni125 (2010 Szeptember 17)

már csak 6


----------



## hajni125 (2010 Szeptember 17)

és elkezdtem visszafelé számolni


----------



## jenny42 (2010 Szeptember 17)

hajni125 írta:


> nekem egy se jut eszembe



Hát nekem se a fejemben van az összes...


----------



## hajni125 (2010 Szeptember 17)

mindjárt végzek vele


----------



## jenny42 (2010 Szeptember 17)

A kaszárnyában csörög a telefon. A kiskatona felveszi:
- Melyik barom telefonál már megint?
- Tudja maga kivel beszél? - kérdezi a telefonban lévő hang.
- Nem - felel a kiskatona. - Kivel?
- Kovács ezredessel.
- Kovács ezredes, és maga tudja, kivel beszél?
- Nem.
- Akkor mázlim van - mondja és lecsapja a kagylót.


----------



## hajni125 (2010 Szeptember 17)

akkor honnan írod őket?


----------



## hajni125 (2010 Szeptember 17)

már csak 2 hozzászólás


----------



## Tibi3333 (2010 Szeptember 17)

hello


----------



## speedy7 (2010 Szeptember 17)

*14.*

Nem értem a zsidók és az arabok,
miért nem tudják az ellentéteiket
jó keresztény módjára megoldani?


----------



## jenny42 (2010 Szeptember 17)

- Hogy hívják a német jegesmacit?
- Dermedve.


----------



## Tibi3333 (2010 Szeptember 17)

udv mindenkinek


----------



## hajni125 (2010 Szeptember 17)

és az utolsó, hogy végre meglegyen a 20 db üzenet és végre megnézhessem az oldalt


----------



## jenny42 (2010 Szeptember 17)

hajni125 írta:


> akkor honnan írod őket?



http://www.viccesviccek.hu/vicc_toplista
http://gumicsizma.hu/viccek.html


----------



## hajni125 (2010 Szeptember 17)

üdv neked is


----------



## Tibi3333 (2010 Szeptember 17)

Köszöntök Mindenkit!


----------



## jenny42 (2010 Szeptember 17)

Apa fiával sétál a boltban, épp az óvszereknél tartanak. A gyerek kézbevesz egy 3 db-os csomagot és megkérdezi:
- Apa, ez kiknek van?
- Középiskolásoknak. Egy péntekre, egy szombatra, egy vasárnapra.
A srác kivesz egy 6 db-osat:
- És ez kinek van?
- Ez fiam, egyetemistáknak. Kettő péntekre, kettő szombatra, kettő vasárnapra.
A srác talál egy 12 db-osat, kérdés ugyanaz:
- Ez kinek van?:
- Ez fiam, házasembereknek. Egy januárra, egy februárra, stb..


----------



## speedy7 (2010 Szeptember 17)

*15.*

Örömmel tudatjuk mindenkivel,
hogy az utolsó kannibált megettük!


----------



## jenny42 (2010 Szeptember 17)

Egy házaspár üldögél egy üveg bor mellett és beszélgetnek. Azt mondja a férj:
- Fogadjunk, nem tudsz nekem olyat mondani, amitől egyszerre leszek vidám és szomorú is!
- Nos, megpróbálom - feleli az asszony. A tied sokkal nagyobb, mint a bátyádé.


----------



## jenny42 (2010 Szeptember 17)

Egy cigány felkerül Pestre. Odamegy az első járókelőhöz, és megszólítja:
- Köszönöm, kedves magyar úr, hogy beengedtek az városba, lakhatást, ételjegyet, ingyen orvosi ellátást és oktatást biztosítanak, és nem kell adóznom!
Erre a járókelő:
- Téved, uram, én mexikói vagyok.
Az ember továbbmegy, és megszólítja a következő járókelőt:
- Köszönöm, budapesti barátom, hogy egy ilyen szép országban lehetek!
- Ön téved, én vietnami vagyok.
Emberünk nem adja fel, a következőt is megszólítja:
- Köszönöm önnek, hogy láthatom a csodálatos Budapestet!
- Mi közöm hozzá? Én a Közel-keletről jöttem.
Végül csüggedten még odamegy egy szép hölgyhöz.
- Ön magyar?
- Nem, dél-afrikai vagyok.
Emberünk kiábrándultan:
- És hol vannak a magyarok?
A nő az órájára néz, és megszólal:
- Valószínűleg munkában.


----------



## jenny42 (2010 Szeptember 17)

Beálltam egy zsúfolt parkolóba és leengedtem az ablakot, hogy a hátsó ülésen nyújtózkodó kutyusom kapjon elég levegőt. Nem akartam, hogy utánam induljon, megálltam hát a járdán és visszamutatva rá, határozottan azt mondtam:
- Ott maradsz! Érted?? Maradsz! Maradsz!!
Egy közeli autó vezetője, látva hogy szőke vagyok, csodálkozva végigmért, majd megszólalt:
- Csak be kell húznia a kéziféket!


----------



## jenny42 (2010 Szeptember 17)

Józan életű kőműves brigád munkát keres! Mottónk: Ha megáll, fal; ha leborul, járda. Valamire jó lesz.


----------



## speedy7 (2010 Szeptember 17)

*16.*

Úgy szeretnék meghalni, mint a nagyapám: álmában, csendesen, gondtalanul, és nem úgy, mint az utasi: sikoltozva, pánikban !


----------



## jenny42 (2010 Szeptember 17)

Családi és személyi szolgáltatások terén piacvezető világcég, területi képviselőt keres. Jó kommunikációs készség és alapfokú latin nyelvtudás szükséges. A jelentkezésre kérjük ráírni: "plébános"


----------



## jenny42 (2010 Szeptember 17)

Én egy negyvenhárom éves szép arcú, kicsit molett, de aranyszívű kozmetikusnő vagyok. Keresem azt a jóképű, hatvan feletti, vékony, magas, intelligens, híres színészt, aki a Darvas Iván.


----------



## speedy7 (2010 Szeptember 17)

*17.*

Tóth Mihály műköszörűs
ollók, kések.......,
de nem sokat !


----------



## jenny42 (2010 Szeptember 17)

Mellnagyobbítás kézrátétellel! Sikertelenség esetén azonnali pénzvisszafizetés!


----------



## speedy7 (2010 Szeptember 17)

*18.*

A csapatmunka lényege:
mindig van kit hibáztatni.


----------



## speedy7 (2010 Szeptember 17)

*19.*

Nem értem miért mondják, hogy felment a benzin ára ?
Ma is ötezerért tankoltam !


----------



## valnor (2010 Szeptember 17)

*Hozzászólás*

Nos itt az első


----------



## valnor (2010 Szeptember 17)

*Hozzászólás*

Itt a második


----------



## valnor (2010 Szeptember 17)

*Hozzászólás*

itt a harmadik


----------



## valnor (2010 Szeptember 17)

4


----------



## valnor (2010 Szeptember 17)

5


----------



## valnor (2010 Szeptember 17)

6


----------



## valnor (2010 Szeptember 17)

7 vagy 8 ???


----------



## valnor (2010 Szeptember 17)

8


----------



## valnor (2010 Szeptember 17)

9


----------



## valnor (2010 Szeptember 17)

10 ba...us ez elég uncsi, miért kell ezt csinálni???????


----------



## valnor (2010 Szeptember 17)

11


----------



## valnor (2010 Szeptember 17)

12


----------



## valnor (2010 Szeptember 17)

:d13


----------



## valnor (2010 Szeptember 17)

14


----------



## valnor (2010 Szeptember 17)

15


----------



## speedy7 (2010 Szeptember 17)

*20.*

A fiatalok 50 %-a optimistán tekint a jövőre.
A másik felének nincs pénze drogokra.

....:!:
*20.*


----------



## valnor (2010 Szeptember 17)

16


----------



## valnor (2010 Szeptember 17)

17


----------



## valnor (2010 Szeptember 17)

18


----------



## maximka (2010 Szeptember 17)

köszi


----------



## valnor (2010 Szeptember 17)

19


----------



## valnor (2010 Szeptember 17)

20:..::d:d:d:d:d:d


----------



## valnor (2010 Szeptember 17)

21


----------



## brianatya (2010 Szeptember 17)

Alles


----------



## brianatya (2010 Szeptember 17)

in Ordnung!


----------



## brianatya (2010 Szeptember 17)

wo?


----------



## brianatya (2010 Szeptember 17)

ist die Gabel?


----------



## brianatya (2010 Szeptember 17)

Guten!


----------



## brianatya (2010 Szeptember 17)

Herr


----------



## brianatya (2010 Szeptember 17)

Meine Leben


----------



## brianatya (2010 Szeptember 17)

Jhe


----------



## piros55 (2010 Szeptember 17)

*Sziasztok !*


----------



## brianatya (2010 Szeptember 17)

Josh


----------



## brianatya (2010 Szeptember 17)

derf


----------



## brianatya (2010 Szeptember 17)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg





amta írta:


> 7




hujj


----------



## brianatya (2010 Szeptember 17)

amta írta:


> 7




sro fsrof


----------



## brianatya (2010 Szeptember 17)

sdfsdf


----------



## brianatya (2010 Szeptember 17)

rtzrtertrt


----------



## brianatya (2010 Szeptember 17)

gdfgfgfdg


----------



## brianatya (2010 Szeptember 17)

Antlasz írta:


> :-d





Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg




nagyon jó


----------



## brianatya (2010 Szeptember 17)

Antlasz írta:


> 12




hú de kaffa


----------



## brianatya (2010 Szeptember 17)

Szamadhi írta:


> lalalala




király


----------



## bacsikukac (2010 Szeptember 17)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


----------



## brianatya (2010 Szeptember 17)

fpbhur írta:


> Sok *eszkimó*, kevés fóka.
> Many Eskimos and few seals.



seferfef


----------



## jroger (2010 Szeptember 17)

Üdvözlök mindenkit


----------



## kinta (2010 Szeptember 17)

szia =)


----------



## jroger (2010 Szeptember 17)




----------



## jroger (2010 Szeptember 17)

Üdvözlök mindenkit


----------



## jroger (2010 Szeptember 17)

szia


----------



## jroger (2010 Szeptember 17)

:d


----------



## jroger (2010 Szeptember 17)

:sad:


----------



## jroger (2010 Szeptember 17)




----------



## jroger (2010 Szeptember 17)

dd


----------



## jroger (2010 Szeptember 17)

ww


----------



## jroger (2010 Szeptember 17)

p


----------



## jroger (2010 Szeptember 17)

jroger írta:


> p


----------



## jroger (2010 Szeptember 17)

jroger írta:


>


gg


----------



## jroger (2010 Szeptember 17)

r


----------



## jroger (2010 Szeptember 17)

hh


----------



## jroger (2010 Szeptember 17)

szia


----------



## jroger (2010 Szeptember 17)




----------



## jroger (2010 Szeptember 17)

jroger írta:


>


hhh


----------



## jroger (2010 Szeptember 17)

jroger írta:


> hhh


----------



## jroger (2010 Szeptember 17)

[yy


----------



## jroger (2010 Szeptember 17)

jroger írta:


> [yy


[[[[


----------



## jroger (2010 Szeptember 17)

koszi


----------



## genziana (2010 Szeptember 17)

köszi


----------



## genziana (2010 Szeptember 17)

:d


----------



## genziana (2010 Szeptember 17)

még egyszer köszi


----------



## KKitta (2010 Szeptember 17)

*Köszönöm*

Sziasztok, köszönöm a lehetőséget, hogy hozzájuthatok ezekhez a szuper gyűjteményekhez. kiss


----------



## KKitta (2010 Szeptember 17)

)


----------



## Eri74 (2010 Szeptember 17)

*Üdv*

Szép napot mindenkinek!


----------



## Eri74 (2010 Szeptember 17)

Szép a gyűjtemény.


----------



## Eri74 (2010 Szeptember 17)

Köszönet minden feltöltőnek.


----------



## Eri74 (2010 Szeptember 17)




----------



## mostelsz (2010 Szeptember 17)

Sziasztok


----------



## mostelsz (2010 Szeptember 17)

1


----------



## molaca64 (2010 Szeptember 17)

Antiszthenész:
Figyeljünk oda ellenségeinkre, mert ők az elsők, akik felfedezik hibáinkat.
Mint a vasat a rozsda, úgy emészti az irigy embert saját lelke.


----------



## molaca64 (2010 Szeptember 17)

Szophoklész:
Az önhittség nyomán csak balsiker terem.
A némaságnak hatalmas súlya van.


----------



## molaca64 (2010 Szeptember 17)

Phaedrusz:
Király se lennék ott, ahol nem vagyok szabad.


----------



## molaca64 (2010 Szeptember 17)

Cato:
Gyanakvással tele, kinek rossz a lelkiismerete.


----------



## molaca64 (2010 Szeptember 17)

Plinius:
Nincs olyan rossz, amelyben ne lenne valami jó is.
Az irigység a kisebbrendűségi érzés megnyilvánulása.


----------



## molaca64 (2010 Szeptember 17)

Quintilianus:
Semmi sem gyötör jobban, mint a meghiúsult remény.
A lelkiismeret jobban vádol ezer tanúnál.


----------



## molaca64 (2010 Szeptember 17)

Hésziodosz:
Gazdag csűrt szimatolva tőrbe ne csaljon az asszony, se ringó derekával, se hízelgő fecsegésével, mert tolvajban bízik az, aki ilyen asszonyban bízik.


----------



## Zizzzencs (2010 Szeptember 17)

Elég köszönni a 20 hozzászálólás megszerzéséhez?


----------



## mnelli (2010 Szeptember 17)

Köszi


----------



## mnelli (2010 Szeptember 17)

a


----------



## mnelli (2010 Szeptember 17)

lehetőséget.


----------



## mnelli (2010 Szeptember 17)

Akkor


----------



## mnelli (2010 Szeptember 17)

most


----------



## mnelli (2010 Szeptember 17)

számolhatunk


----------



## mnelli (2010 Szeptember 17)

is


----------



## mnelli (2010 Szeptember 17)

akár?


----------



## mnelli (2010 Szeptember 17)

Bocs.


----------



## mnelli (2010 Szeptember 17)

10


----------



## mnelli (2010 Szeptember 17)

9


----------



## mnelli (2010 Szeptember 17)

8


----------



## mnelli (2010 Szeptember 17)

7


----------



## mnelli (2010 Szeptember 17)

6


----------



## mnelli (2010 Szeptember 17)

5


----------



## mnelli (2010 Szeptember 17)

4


----------



## mnelli (2010 Szeptember 17)

3


----------



## mnelli (2010 Szeptember 17)

2


----------



## mnelli (2010 Szeptember 17)

1


----------



## mnelli (2010 Szeptember 17)

Talán most?


----------



## mnelli (2010 Szeptember 17)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


 
köszi


----------



## TurboSteve (2010 Szeptember 17)

Folytathatom a visszaszámlálást ? 0 !


----------



## TurboSteve (2010 Szeptember 17)

Aztán jöhetnek a minuszok...


----------



## TurboSteve (2010 Szeptember 17)

Itt a minusz 2 !


----------



## ahab13 (2010 Szeptember 17)

A vers jó ötlet : 

[FONT=&quot]Nadányi Zoltán: Mariann a kádban

Mire ébredtem máma?
Zúgatják a csapot.
Túlságos volt a lárma,
amit a csap csapott.

[/FONT]


----------



## TurboSteve (2010 Szeptember 17)

Minusz 3


----------



## TurboSteve (2010 Szeptember 17)

Minusz 4


----------



## ahab13 (2010 Szeptember 17)

[FONT=&quot]Egyszerre kitalálom,
a fürdőben ki van,
és szememből az álom
kiszáll, ez Mariann!

[/FONT]


----------



## ahab13 (2010 Szeptember 17)

[FONT=&quot]Fürödni fog, rivalgó
hangokkal hirdeti,
közöttünk csak az ajtó,
mulatság ez neki.

[/FONT]


----------



## ahab13 (2010 Szeptember 17)

[FONT=&quot]Csak azt akarta, tudjam,
és máris belekezd.
A csap utolsót buggyan,
rátolja a reteszt.

[/FONT]


----------



## ahab13 (2010 Szeptember 17)

[FONT=&quot]És jönnek hangok, újak.
Lepedőlobbanás,
hogy attól is vaduljak,
utána csobbanás.

[/FONT]


----------



## ahab13 (2010 Szeptember 17)

[FONT=&quot]Most lép a kád vizébe,
tudatja ezt velem,
hogy ő, a szépek szépe,
már tiszta meztelen.

[/FONT]


----------



## ahab13 (2010 Szeptember 17)

[FONT=&quot]És nem merül be rögtön,
kicsit még elidőz,
még hagyja, hömpölyögjön
térde körül a gőz.

[/FONT]


----------



## ahab13 (2010 Szeptember 17)

[FONT=&quot]Jó így a kádban állni,
szemközt a nagytükör,
nem tud a képtől válni,
mely benne tündököl.

[/FONT]


----------



## ahab13 (2010 Szeptember 17)

[FONT=&quot]Azért van csend. Csak egy-két
neszecske hangzik el:
meg-megsimítja testét.
Most meg felém figyel.

[/FONT]


----------



## ahab13 (2010 Szeptember 17)

[FONT=&quot]Kiváncsi szörnyű módon,
ébren vagyok-e hát,
és hallja, forgolódom,
lobbantom a gyufát.

[/FONT]


----------



## ahab13 (2010 Szeptember 17)

[FONT=&quot]Csobban a víz is mingyárt,
ez volt a felelet.
Ajtón keresztül így vált
velem titkos jelet.

[/FONT]


----------



## ahab13 (2010 Szeptember 17)

[FONT=&quot]Most már folytatja bátran,
keverint, kavarint,
sétára kel a kádban,
csapokon csavarint,

[/FONT]


----------



## ahab13 (2010 Szeptember 17)

[FONT=&quot]szájában édes ízzel,
ez tán a szerelem,
így játszik ő a vízzel,
a vízzel és velem.

[/FONT]


----------



## ahab13 (2010 Szeptember 17)

[FONT=&quot]Csak azután merül be,
a vízben új zavar,
előre, hátra dülve,
egész vihart kavar,

[/FONT]


----------



## ahab13 (2010 Szeptember 17)

[FONT=&quot]a kád is belekondul,
aztán egyszerre csend
és semmi hang azontúl,
csak a csap csöppje cseng.

[/FONT]


----------



## ahab13 (2010 Szeptember 17)

[FONT=&quot]A csend meséli szépen:
most csendben heverész,
kagyló a tó vizében,
milyen szép és merész!

[/FONT]


----------



## ahab13 (2010 Szeptember 17)

[FONT=&quot]Heverész, meg se moccan,
csak fel meg letekint,
az ajtót nézi hosszan,
meg a vizet megint,

[/FONT]


----------



## ahab13 (2010 Szeptember 17)

[FONT=&quot]és tudja, hogy az ajtó
csupa szem, csupa fül,
és nem riad meg attól,
hogy nincsen egyedül.

[/FONT]


----------



## ahab13 (2010 Szeptember 17)

[FONT=&quot]Új hangok, egyre szebbek,
most a vízből kikel,
a visszacsurgó cseppek,
azok zenélik el.

[/FONT]


----------



## ahab13 (2010 Szeptember 17)

[FONT=&quot]Most meg a szappan futkos,
tartóba dobja, kopp,
aztán tenyere futkos,
hol a bal, hol a jobb,

[/FONT]


----------



## ahab13 (2010 Szeptember 17)

nyomában édes, titkos,
szemérmes sugdosás,
a két szép karja sugdos,
milyen csodás, csodás.

Az egész teste sugdos
csupa halk titkokat,
minden tájéka titkos
hangokkal hívogat

és mind másféleképpen,
és én nem is tudom,
melyik is sugdos éppen,
melyik rózsás idom.

És néha egyik-másik
halkan fel is kacag,
szembekötősdit játszik
velem, azon kacag

és sóhajok fakadnak,
és hallga, mint a csók,
oly hangok is akadnak,
csicsergők, cuppanók.

Jaj, ezt már megsokallom,
befogom fülemet,
de úgy is hallom, hallom,
oly hangos üzenet:

most a zuhany záporozik!
egész testét veri!
az egész teste pozrik!
halmai, völgyei!

Az egész teste végig
felzendül odaát
és zengi fel az égig
diadalmas dalát!

Köszi!


----------



## uli3 (2010 Szeptember 17)

Hali!


----------



## uli3 (2010 Szeptember 17)

Érdekes vers!


----------



## gyorgyjozsa (2010 Szeptember 17)

Sziasztok!

Üdvözlök mindenkit!


----------



## gyorgyjozsa (2010 Szeptember 17)

Kicsit még kiismerhetetlen nekem ez az oldal,de ahogy barátkozom meg vele annál szímpatikusabb lesz.


----------



## gyorgyjozsa (2010 Szeptember 17)

Hogy fogom összeszedni a 20 hozzászólást???


----------



## birgit (2010 Szeptember 17)

Sziasztok!
Tovább gyűjtögetném a 20 hozzászólást, de hogy értelme is legyen, kedvenc költőmtől küldöm az alábbi sorokat!

Alvó szegek a jéghideg homokban.


----------



## birgit (2010 Szeptember 17)

Plakátmagányban ázó éjjelek.


----------



## birgit (2010 Szeptember 17)

Égve hagytad a folyosón a villanyt.


----------



## gyorgyjozsa (2010 Szeptember 17)

Nem vagyok a szavak embere,ezt nézzétek el nekem.


----------



## birgit (2010 Szeptember 17)

Ma ontják véremet.


----------



## Miramara (2010 Szeptember 17)

halihó


----------



## birgit (2010 Szeptember 17)

Szellőivel, folyóival


----------



## birgit (2010 Szeptember 17)

oly messze még a virradat!


----------



## gyorgyjozsa (2010 Szeptember 17)

De amint megbarátkozom azonnal tudok beszélni mindenről.


----------



## gyorgyjozsa (2010 Szeptember 17)

Nagyon tetszik nekem ez az oldal.


----------



## birgit (2010 Szeptember 17)

Felöltöm ingem és ruhám.


----------



## birgit (2010 Szeptember 17)

Begombolom halálomat.


----------



## birgit (2010 Szeptember 17)

Hármunk közül legmaradandóbb,


----------



## birgit (2010 Szeptember 17)

örökké fénylő ikonod,


----------



## birgit (2010 Szeptember 17)

örökké omló homokbuckád,


----------



## birgit (2010 Szeptember 17)

a legveszendőbb én vagyok


----------



## birgit (2010 Szeptember 17)

lakatlan kő, hever a hátam,


----------



## birgit (2010 Szeptember 17)

emlékek nélkül, nélkülem,


----------



## birgit (2010 Szeptember 17)

az évmilliók halott hamujában.

Hideg szél fújdogál. 


És be is fejezném a Pilinszky sorokat, mert megvan a 20! 
Már alig várom, hogy aktív tagja legyek a topicocnak!


----------



## gyorgyjozsa (2010 Szeptember 17)

Remélem már nem sok idő és együtt leszünk Kicsikém!


----------



## gyorgyjozsa (2010 Szeptember 17)

Imádom a párom


----------



## gyorgyjozsa (2010 Szeptember 17)

mindjárt mennem kell az oviba


----------



## gyorgyjozsa (2010 Szeptember 17)

Best Együttes a zenekarom neve.


----------



## gyorgyjozsa (2010 Szeptember 17)

Nagyon boldog vagyok!


----------



## gyorgyjozsa (2010 Szeptember 17)

A kicsi lány nagyon hangosan nézi a tv-t.


----------



## gyorgyjozsa (2010 Szeptember 17)

szeretnék letölteni de nem tudok


----------



## gyorgyjozsa (2010 Szeptember 17)

még mindig kell 6


----------



## gyorgyjozsa (2010 Szeptember 17)

már csak 4


----------



## gyorgyjozsa (2010 Szeptember 17)

Nálunk esik az eső és rossz idő van


----------



## gyorgyjozsa (2010 Szeptember 17)

Már lehetne egy kicsit jó idő


----------



## gyorgyjozsa (2010 Szeptember 17)

még 2


----------



## gyorgyjozsa (2010 Szeptember 17)

azt hiszem mindjárt meglesz a 20


----------



## gyorgyjozsa (2010 Szeptember 17)

Na még egy utolsó rádadás


----------



## bbali89 (2010 Szeptember 17)

*Jelentett elem*

szia


----------



## Sait (2010 Szeptember 17)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


Na akkor kezdem


----------



## Sait (2010 Szeptember 17)

Hát


----------



## Sait (2010 Szeptember 17)

Nemigazán


----------



## Sait (2010 Szeptember 17)

látom


----------



## Sait (2010 Szeptember 17)

értelmét


----------



## Sait (2010 Szeptember 17)

a 20


----------



## Sait (2010 Szeptember 17)

hsz-nek


----------



## Sait (2010 Szeptember 17)

csak


----------



## Sait (2010 Szeptember 17)

offoljuk


----------



## Sait (2010 Szeptember 17)

a sok


----------



## Sait (2010 Szeptember 17)

topikot


----------



## Sait (2010 Szeptember 17)

a nagyrésze


----------



## uli3 (2010 Szeptember 17)

ingyom


----------



## uli3 (2010 Szeptember 17)

bingyom


----------



## Sait (2010 Szeptember 17)

átláthatatlan


----------



## uli3 (2010 Szeptember 17)

tálibe


----------



## Sait (2010 Szeptember 17)

a sok értelmetenség


----------



## Sait (2010 Szeptember 17)

értelmetlenség


----------



## uli3 (2010 Szeptember 17)

hihi


----------



## Sait (2010 Szeptember 17)

és egyszavas


----------



## Sait (2010 Szeptember 17)

hsz miatt


----------



## uli3 (2010 Szeptember 17)

dolgozom


----------



## Sait (2010 Szeptember 17)

20


----------



## uli3 (2010 Szeptember 17)

sztem mindenki a hsz miatt


----------



## uli3 (2010 Szeptember 17)

mert mi a fenének muszály 20 hsz?


----------



## uli3 (2010 Szeptember 17)

felesleges, meg a 48 órás regisztáció


----------



## uli3 (2010 Szeptember 17)

már 1 hete regisztráltam, de még nem tudtam mit írjak!


----------



## uli3 (2010 Szeptember 17)

ezzel együtt 17


----------



## uli3 (2010 Szeptember 17)

nem szeretek "semmit" írni


----------



## uli3 (2010 Szeptember 17)

de ide kell


----------



## uli3 (2010 Szeptember 17)

ám legyen! 20!!!


----------



## uli3 (2010 Szeptember 17)

és kész


----------



## zfanita (2010 Szeptember 17)

1. Sziasztok!


----------



## zfanita (2010 Szeptember 17)

2. Most próbálom begyűjteni a hozzászólásaimat!


----------



## Vanda88 (2010 Szeptember 17)




----------



## zfanita (2010 Szeptember 17)

3. Remélem,


----------



## zfanita (2010 Szeptember 17)

4. ...mielőbb...


----------



## Vanda88 (2010 Szeptember 17)

:d


----------



## zfanita (2010 Szeptember 17)

5. ...sikerül!


----------



## zfanita (2010 Szeptember 17)

6. Ha nem előbb,...


----------



## zfanita (2010 Szeptember 17)

7. ...akkor utóbb!


----------



## zfanita (2010 Szeptember 17)

8.


----------



## zfanita (2010 Szeptember 17)

9. Jézus mondja: "Bizony, bizony, mondom néktek: aki hallja az én igémet, és hisz abban, aki elküldött engem, annak örök élete van; sőt ítéletre sem megy, hanem átment a halálból az életbe." Jn 5,24


----------



## zfanita (2010 Szeptember 17)

10. Mert a bűn zsoldja a halál, az Isten kegyelmi ajándéka pedig az örök élet Krisztus Jézusban, a mi Urunkban. Róma 6,23


----------



## zfanita (2010 Szeptember 17)

11. Örüljetek az örülőkkel, sírjatok a sírókkal. Róma 12,15


----------



## zfanita (2010 Szeptember 17)

12. Mert a hitetlen férj meg van szentelve hívő felesége által, a hitetlen feleség pedig hívő férje által; különben gyermekeitek is tisztátalanok volnának, így azonban szentek. 1Kor 7,14


----------



## zfanita (2010 Szeptember 17)

13. Egymás terhét hordozzáto: és így töltsétek be a Krisztus törvényét. Gal 6,2


----------



## zfanita (2010 Szeptember 17)

14. Őbenne van - az ő vére által - a mi megváltásunk, bűneink bocsánata is;kegyelme gazdagságából, amelyet kiárasztott ránk teljes bölcsességgel és értelemmel. Ef 1,7


----------



## zfanita (2010 Szeptember 17)

15. Hiszen kegyelemből van üdvösségetek a hit által, és ez nem tőletek van: Isten ajándéka ez; nem cselekedetekért, hogy senki se dicsekedjék. Ef 5,8


----------



## zfanita (2010 Szeptember 17)

16. Örüljetek az Úrban mindenkor! Ismét mondom: örüjetek. Fil 4,4


----------



## zfanita (2010 Szeptember 17)

17. Mert egy az Isten, egy a közbenjáró is Isten és emberek között, az ember Krisztus Jézus, aki váltságul adta önmagát mindenkiért tanúbizonyságként a maga idejében. 1Tim 2,5-6


----------



## zfanita (2010 Szeptember 17)

18. Harcold meg a hit nemes harcát, ragadd meg az örök életet, amelyre elhívattál, amelyről vallást tettél szép hitvallással sok tanú előtt. 1Tim 6,12


----------



## zfanita (2010 Szeptember 17)

19. Tanuljátok meg tehát, szeretett testvéreim: legyen minden ember gyors a hallásra, késedelmes a szólásra, késedelmes a haragra, mert az ember haragja nem szolgálja az Isten igazságát. Jakab 1,19


----------



## zfanita (2010 Szeptember 17)

20. Engedelmeskedjetek azért az Istennek, de álljatok ellen az ördögnek, és elfut tőletek. Közeledjetek az Istenhez, és ő közeledni fog hozzátok. Jakab 4,7-8


----------



## zfanita (2010 Szeptember 17)

20+1. Isten áldja meg e sorok olvasóját!


----------



## szicsike (2010 Szeptember 17)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


Sziasztok én nekem ez az első hozzászolásom.
Üdvüzlök mindenkit


----------



## szicsike (2010 Szeptember 17)

2. "gondolkodom tehát vagyok" ezt vallom én


----------



## szicsike (2010 Szeptember 17)

3. "Ha nem tudsz úszni , ne mássz fára mert elüt a villamos


----------



## szicsike (2010 Szeptember 17)

4. Kis kacsa fürdik fekete tóba anyjához készül kanadába...


----------



## szicsike (2010 Szeptember 17)

5. puszi mindenkinek a óceánon túlról , én is szeretem amerikát bár sosem jártam ott ...


----------



## szicsike (2010 Szeptember 17)

6. Ha a gözblendélben nem szinyál a glonyó akkor megkell hapcingolni a dűznit...


----------



## szicsike (2010 Szeptember 17)

7.Rossz úton jár az, aki álmokból épít várat, s közben elfelejt élni.


----------



## szicsike (2010 Szeptember 17)

8.Csak kétféleképpen élheted az életed. Vagy abban hiszel, a világon semmi sem varázslat. Vagy pedig abban, hogy a világon minden varázslat.


----------



## szicsike (2010 Szeptember 17)

9.Ne a haláltól félj, hanem a meg nem élt élettől


----------



## szicsike (2010 Szeptember 17)

10. A hazámat csodálom, hisz az életünk játék, 
Túl komolyan veszitek, csak egy mosolyt látnék 
Az arcodon, amint te is minden nap ráébredsz, 
A következő napod is csak ugyanúgy játék lesz. 
Ezért ne add fel most, csak indítsd el újra, 
Az életünk már nem áll le, bármilyen furcsa, 
Ezt addig kell élvezni, amíg megtehetjük, 
Mindegy, hogy ér véget, mi mindenképp szeretjük


----------



## szicsike (2010 Szeptember 17)

11. A tegnap történelem. A holnap rejtély. A mai nap: ajándék.


----------



## szicsike (2010 Szeptember 17)

12. A jelen az a pont, ahol az idő érintkezik az örökkévalósággal


----------



## szicsike (2010 Szeptember 17)

13. A mának élni olyan, mint egy drótkötélen egyensúlyozni. Mindenképpen leesel, de gyakorlattal egyre tovább tarthatod meg egyensúlyodat.


----------



## szicsike (2010 Szeptember 17)

14. Kétségtelenül nem létezik egyéb, mint a jelen pillanat célja. Az ember élete a pillanatok sikerén múlik. Ha valaki megérti a jelen pillanatot, nincs más tennivaló, és nincs mire törekedni.


----------



## szicsike (2010 Szeptember 17)

15. Rosszat ne félj, s ne kívánj jót
Múlt és jövő közűl;
Öleld meg a jelenvalót,
Mely játszik és örűl.
S bár ködbe néha burkozik,
De színe gyorsan változik,
Ajkán mosolygás űl.


----------



## szicsike (2010 Szeptember 17)

16. Nem az enyémek az évek,
melyek időmet emésztik.
Nem az enyémek az évek,
melyeket még megérek;
A pillanat az enyém
és ha erre figyelek,
akkor az enyém az, aki időt
és örökkévalóságot teremtett


----------



## szicsike (2010 Szeptember 17)

17. Egy porszem világot jelent,
S egy szál vadvirág az eget,
Fogd föl tenyeredben a végtelent,
S egy percben élj évezredet. William Blake


----------



## szicsike (2010 Szeptember 17)

18. Úgy élj a jelenben, hogy megbánás nélkül gondolhass a múltra. Ady Endre


----------



## szicsike (2010 Szeptember 17)

19. Az ember élete két részből áll. Az elsőben reménylünk egy boldog jövőt, a másodikban bánkódunk elkövetett hibáink felett. E két időszak között alig marad egy percünk a csendes, boldog élvezetre.


----------



## szicsike (2010 Szeptember 17)

20. Üstökén ragadd meg a percet. William Shakespeare


----------



## szicsike (2010 Szeptember 17)

20 + 1 Szívemet kéne kitépnem, hogy mindezt ne érezzem,
Mert nincs hitem, nincs mire várnom,
Nincs helyem, érzem e tájon, 
Nincs érzés, mi ennyire fájjon. Miklós Tibor


----------



## szicsike (2010 Szeptember 17)

22. Lennék lélek, testetlen árnyék, 
magányos, riadt szívekre szállnék. 
Nem nyomasztana a magam gondja, 
fájdalom többé nem kínozna. 
A szellem, a szárnyaló, a fenséges, 
nem lenne többé ebben a testben, 
kiszabadulva börtönéből 
keringene a fellegekben. Kassai Franciska


----------



## Dóbiás (2010 Szeptember 17)

Sokkal értékesebb a magad alkotta ajándék. - Amíg készíted, mindig arra gondolsz, akié lesz. Nem egy pillanat csak, amíg megveszed, hanem hosszú órák, esték, amíg elkészülsz. Ezalatt beépül az ajándékba a szereteted is.


----------



## Dóbiás (2010 Szeptember 17)

Jót, jól, jó helyen


----------



## Dóbiás (2010 Szeptember 17)

Egy európai szintű könyvtárban dolgozok


----------



## Dóbiás (2010 Szeptember 17)

A próbálkozás hosszantartó folyamat


----------



## Dóbiás (2010 Szeptember 17)

Mostmár 9


----------



## Dóbiás (2010 Szeptember 17)

+ a 21 p.


----------



## Dóbiás (2010 Szeptember 17)

Akkor még nem 13


----------



## Dóbiás (2010 Szeptember 17)

Ma 17.41 PM


----------



## Czéh Gitta (2010 Szeptember 17)

acsosa írta:


> szióóóóóó


 1


----------



## Dóbiás (2010 Szeptember 17)

A csopertban a legjobb


----------



## Czéh Gitta (2010 Szeptember 17)

Dóbiás írta:


> Akkor még nem 13


 Sajna még csak 6


----------



## Dóbiás (2010 Szeptember 17)

Ha Európába jössz az is izgalmas


----------



## Czéh Gitta (2010 Szeptember 17)

Dóbiás írta:


> A csopertban a legjobb


 ??? miben?


----------



## Czéh Gitta (2010 Szeptember 17)

Dóbiás írta:


> Ha Európába jössz az is izgalmas


 Attól függ honnét jösz!


----------



## Czéh Gitta (2010 Szeptember 17)

Dóbiás írta:


> A próbálkozás hosszantartó folyamat


 De ha kitartó vagy megéri.


----------



## Dóbiás (2010 Szeptember 17)

Mert az Úr hatalma, szeretete véghetetlen


----------



## Czéh Gitta (2010 Szeptember 17)

Dóbiás írta:


> Mostmár 9


 Nem tudom, hogy mi 9, de nekem még csak 7.


----------



## Dóbiás (2010 Szeptember 17)

És meg van a 21 P.M


----------



## Dóbiás (2010 Szeptember 17)

11....


----------



## Dóbiás (2010 Szeptember 17)

5


----------



## Czéh Gitta (2010 Szeptember 17)

Dóbiás írta:


> Mert az Úr hatalma, szeretete véghetetlen


 Nem végtelen?


----------



## Dóbiás (2010 Szeptember 17)

Türelem rózsát terem


----------



## Czéh Gitta (2010 Szeptember 17)

Dóbiás írta:


> És meg van a 21 P.M


Te már célba értél.


----------



## Czéh Gitta (2010 Szeptember 17)

Dóbiás írta:


> Türelem rózsát terem


 Csak meg ne szúrjon!


----------



## Czéh Gitta (2010 Szeptember 17)

Dóbiás írta:


> Ma 17.41 PM


 A föld ezen részén.


----------



## Dóbiás (2010 Szeptember 17)

3


----------



## Czéh Gitta (2010 Szeptember 17)

szicsike írta:


> 20 + 1 Szívemet kéne kitépnem, hogy mindezt ne érezzem,
> Mert nincs hitem, nincs mire várnom,
> Nincs helyem, érzem e tájon,
> Nincs érzés, mi ennyire fájjon. Miklós Tibor


 Ez nagyon megfogott. Tovább is van?


----------



## Czéh Gitta (2010 Szeptember 17)

Dóbiás írta:


> 3


 ???


----------



## Czéh Gitta (2010 Szeptember 17)

szicsike írta:


> 10. A hazámat csodálom, hisz az életünk játék,
> Túl komolyan veszitek, csak egy mosolyt látnék
> Az arcodon, amint te is minden nap ráébredsz,
> A következő napod is csak ugyanúgy játék lesz.
> ...


 Ismét egy jó idézet Tőled.


----------



## Slaca3432 (2010 Szeptember 17)

Ez tényleg azért van, hogy meglegyen a 20? Akkor mi értelme van ezt kikötni. Amúgy nekem már megvolt, nem értem, hogy most miért nem tudok letölteni...


----------



## Slaca3432 (2010 Szeptember 17)

Amúgy hol látom mennyi van már?


----------



## Slaca3432 (2010 Szeptember 17)

Most már látom..Csak nem értem hogy hová lettek a régiek? Elévültek?


----------



## Slaca3432 (2010 Szeptember 17)

Ez lesz az ötödik..


----------



## zsoba01 (2010 Szeptember 17)

Miért nem tudok letölteni? Már túl vagyok a 20. hozzá szóláson és már több mint 2 napja regisztráltam!


----------



## gabika28 (2010 Szeptember 17)

1


----------



## gabika28 (2010 Szeptember 17)

2


----------



## gabika28 (2010 Szeptember 17)

3


----------



## gabika28 (2010 Szeptember 17)

4


----------



## gabika28 (2010 Szeptember 17)

5


----------



## gabika28 (2010 Szeptember 17)

6


----------



## gabika28 (2010 Szeptember 17)

7


----------



## Édua22 (2010 Szeptember 17)

**

Remélem most már állandó tag lehetek.
Szép estét mindenkinek!


----------



## gabika28 (2010 Szeptember 17)

8


----------



## Czéh Gitta (2010 Szeptember 17)

zsoba01 írta:


> Miért nem tudok letölteni? Már túl vagyok a 20. hozzá szóláson és már több mint 2 napja regisztráltam!


 Ez jó kérdés, remélem valaki tud Neked segíteni.


----------



## Czéh Gitta (2010 Szeptember 17)

Édua22 írta:


> Remélem most már állandó tag lehetek.
> Szép estét mindenkinek!


 Neked is.


----------



## gabika28 (2010 Szeptember 17)

9


----------



## Czéh Gitta (2010 Szeptember 17)

Slaca3432 írta:


> Ez tényleg azért van, hogy meglegyen a 20? Akkor mi értelme van ezt kikötni. Amúgy nekem már megvolt, nem értem, hogy most miért nem tudok letölteni...


 Ezt én sem tudom.


----------



## Czéh Gitta (2010 Szeptember 17)

gabika28 írta:


> 9


 Jól haladsz.


----------



## gabika28 (2010 Szeptember 17)

10


----------



## Czéh Gitta (2010 Szeptember 17)

Hurrá 20!!!


----------



## gabika28 (2010 Szeptember 17)

köszi


----------



## pali923 (2010 Szeptember 17)

11


----------



## gabika28 (2010 Szeptember 17)

próbálkozom


----------



## gabika28 (2010 Szeptember 17)

látom nem vagyok egyedül


----------



## gabika28 (2010 Szeptember 17)

14


----------



## gabika28 (2010 Szeptember 17)

15


----------



## gabika28 (2010 Szeptember 17)

16


----------



## gabika28 (2010 Szeptember 17)

17


----------



## pali923 (2010 Szeptember 17)

12 tucatszám


----------



## klara72 (2010 Szeptember 17)

Sziasztok! Még új vagyok, szeretnék gyorsan 20 hozzászólást összeszedni.


----------



## pali923 (2010 Szeptember 17)

gabika28 írta:


> látom nem vagyok egyedül


Ezek szerint én sem


----------



## PeeTee_ttny (2010 Szeptember 17)

1


----------



## PeeTee_ttny (2010 Szeptember 17)

2


----------



## PeeTee_ttny (2010 Szeptember 17)

3


----------



## PeeTee_ttny (2010 Szeptember 17)

4


----------



## PeeTee_ttny (2010 Szeptember 17)

5


----------



## pali923 (2010 Szeptember 17)

14
Nagyon lassú most az oldal.


----------



## PeeTee_ttny (2010 Szeptember 17)

6


----------



## PeeTee_ttny (2010 Szeptember 17)

7


----------



## PeeTee_ttny (2010 Szeptember 17)

8


----------



## PeeTee_ttny (2010 Szeptember 17)

9


----------



## PeeTee_ttny (2010 Szeptember 17)

10


----------



## PeeTee_ttny (2010 Szeptember 17)

11


----------



## PeeTee_ttny (2010 Szeptember 17)

12


----------



## PeeTee_ttny (2010 Szeptember 17)

13


----------



## PeeTee_ttny (2010 Szeptember 17)

14


----------



## PeeTee_ttny (2010 Szeptember 17)

15


----------



## ofeher (2010 Szeptember 17)

Sziasztok!

Én is beállok gyűjtögetni


----------



## PeeTee_ttny (2010 Szeptember 17)

16


----------



## ofeher (2010 Szeptember 17)

18


----------



## ofeher (2010 Szeptember 17)

17


----------



## ofeher (2010 Szeptember 17)

16


----------



## ofeher (2010 Szeptember 17)

15


----------



## PeeTee_ttny (2010 Szeptember 17)

17


----------



## PeeTee_ttny (2010 Szeptember 17)

18


----------



## PeeTee_ttny (2010 Szeptember 17)

19


----------



## ofeher (2010 Szeptember 17)

14


----------



## ofeher (2010 Szeptember 17)

13


----------



## PeeTee_ttny (2010 Szeptember 17)

20


----------



## ofeher (2010 Szeptember 17)

12


----------



## ofeher (2010 Szeptember 17)

11


----------



## ofeher (2010 Szeptember 17)

10


----------



## ofeher (2010 Szeptember 17)

9


----------



## ofeher (2010 Szeptember 17)

8


----------



## ofeher (2010 Szeptember 17)

7


----------



## ofeher (2010 Szeptember 17)

6


----------



## ofeher (2010 Szeptember 17)

5


----------



## ofeher (2010 Szeptember 17)

4


----------



## tothkr (2010 Szeptember 17)

**

Sziasztok!
Örülök, hogy itt lehetek!


----------



## ofeher (2010 Szeptember 17)

3


----------



## ofeher (2010 Szeptember 17)

2


----------



## ofeher (2010 Szeptember 17)

1


----------



## ofeher (2010 Szeptember 17)

Már csak a 48 órát kell megvárnom


----------



## Eri74 (2010 Szeptember 17)




----------



## Eri74 (2010 Szeptember 17)

12


----------



## Eri74 (2010 Szeptember 17)

Jóestét!


----------



## Eri74 (2010 Szeptember 17)

14


----------



## devians73 (2010 Szeptember 17)

*első*

első


----------



## devians73 (2010 Szeptember 17)

*második*

2


----------



## devians73 (2010 Szeptember 17)

*három*

3


----------



## devians73 (2010 Szeptember 17)

*négy*

4


----------



## devians73 (2010 Szeptember 17)

*öt*

5


----------



## devians73 (2010 Szeptember 17)

6


----------



## devians73 (2010 Szeptember 17)

7


----------



## devians73 (2010 Szeptember 17)

8


----------



## devians73 (2010 Szeptember 17)

9


----------



## devians73 (2010 Szeptember 17)

10


----------



## devians73 (2010 Szeptember 17)

11


----------



## Notti (2010 Szeptember 17)

Sziasztok! Most találtam rátok. Örülök ennek az oldalnak.


----------



## devians73 (2010 Szeptember 17)

12


----------



## Matthew07 (2010 Szeptember 17)

a


----------



## Matthew07 (2010 Szeptember 17)

b


----------



## devians73 (2010 Szeptember 17)

13


----------



## Matthew07 (2010 Szeptember 17)

c


----------



## devians73 (2010 Szeptember 17)

*14*

14


----------



## devians73 (2010 Szeptember 17)

15


----------



## devians73 (2010 Szeptember 17)

*16*

16


----------



## devians73 (2010 Szeptember 17)

17


----------



## devians73 (2010 Szeptember 17)

*18*

18


----------



## devians73 (2010 Szeptember 17)

19


----------



## Matthew07 (2010 Szeptember 17)

d


----------



## devians73 (2010 Szeptember 17)

20


----------



## devians73 (2010 Szeptember 17)

*21*

21


----------



## Matthew07 (2010 Szeptember 17)

e


----------



## Matthew07 (2010 Szeptember 17)

f


----------



## Matthew07 (2010 Szeptember 17)

g


----------



## Matthew07 (2010 Szeptember 17)

h


----------



## Matthew07 (2010 Szeptember 17)

i


----------



## Matthew07 (2010 Szeptember 17)

j


----------



## Matthew07 (2010 Szeptember 17)

k


----------



## Matthew07 (2010 Szeptember 17)

l


----------



## Matthew07 (2010 Szeptember 17)

m


----------



## Matthew07 (2010 Szeptember 17)

n


----------



## Matthew07 (2010 Szeptember 17)

o


----------



## Matthew07 (2010 Szeptember 17)

p


----------



## Matthew07 (2010 Szeptember 17)

q


----------



## Matthew07 (2010 Szeptember 17)

r


----------



## Matthew07 (2010 Szeptember 17)

s


----------



## Matthew07 (2010 Szeptember 17)

t


----------



## Matthew07 (2010 Szeptember 17)

u


----------



## Matthew07 (2010 Szeptember 17)

v


----------



## Matthew07 (2010 Szeptember 17)

w


----------



## Matthew07 (2010 Szeptember 17)

x


----------



## Matthew07 (2010 Szeptember 17)

y


----------



## Matthew07 (2010 Szeptember 17)

z


----------



## klumpa (2010 Szeptember 17)

10


----------



## klumpa (2010 Szeptember 17)

11


----------



## klumpa (2010 Szeptember 17)

12


----------



## licentious (2010 Szeptember 17)

Sziasztok


----------



## licentious (2010 Szeptember 17)

1


----------



## licentious (2010 Szeptember 17)

2


----------



## licentious (2010 Szeptember 17)

3


----------



## licentious (2010 Szeptember 17)

4


----------



## licentious (2010 Szeptember 17)

5


----------



## licentious (2010 Szeptember 17)

6


----------



## licentious (2010 Szeptember 17)

7


----------



## licentious (2010 Szeptember 17)

8


----------



## licentious (2010 Szeptember 17)

9


----------



## licentious (2010 Szeptember 17)

10


----------



## licentious (2010 Szeptember 17)

11


----------



## licentious (2010 Szeptember 17)

12


----------



## licentious (2010 Szeptember 17)

13


----------



## licentious (2010 Szeptember 17)

14


----------



## licentious (2010 Szeptember 17)

15


----------



## licentious (2010 Szeptember 17)

16


----------



## licentious (2010 Szeptember 17)

17


----------



## licentious (2010 Szeptember 17)

18


----------



## licentious (2010 Szeptember 17)

19


----------



## simsi01 (2010 Szeptember 17)

miért van az, hogy...


----------



## simsi01 (2010 Szeptember 17)

18 hozzászólás után lefagy a rendszer???


----------



## simsi01 (2010 Szeptember 17)

na még egy ráadássssss


----------



## Kao89 (2010 Szeptember 17)

Talán most már enged..


----------



## andeef (2010 Szeptember 17)

én is


----------



## andeef (2010 Szeptember 17)

ne má
tegnap volt 20


----------



## GeryMix (2010 Szeptember 17)

*x*

Sziasztok! 1


----------



## GeryMix (2010 Szeptember 17)

sziasztok 2


----------



## GeryMix (2010 Szeptember 17)

sziasztok 3


----------



## leilla (2010 Szeptember 17)

*bejelentkezés*

Szerbusztok!Leilla vagyok.Pedagógus.Egy kedves ismerősöm ajánlott benneteket.Úgy tűnik rengeteg segítséget kaphatok az óráim élményszerűbbé tételéhez.Ígérem ,ha kellő tapasztalatra teszek szert,én is küldök anyagokat.A számítógép használatával vannak gondjaim,nem a tanítási ötleteimmel,de igyekezni fogok hasznos taggá válni!
Üdvözlök Mindenki-Leilla


----------



## GeryMix (2010 Szeptember 17)

sziasztok 4


----------



## GeryMix (2010 Szeptember 17)

sziasztok 5


----------



## GeryMix (2010 Szeptember 17)

sziasztok 6


----------



## TurboSteve (2010 Szeptember 17)

Egy újabb üzenet


----------



## GeryMix (2010 Szeptember 17)

sziasztok 7


----------



## GeryMix (2010 Szeptember 17)

sziasztok 8


----------



## GeryMix (2010 Szeptember 17)

sziasztok 9


----------



## GeryMix (2010 Szeptember 17)

sziasztok 10


----------



## TurboSteve (2010 Szeptember 17)

És még egy ...


----------



## grande72 (2010 Szeptember 17)

*1*

1


----------



## grande72 (2010 Szeptember 17)

*2*

Hali 2


----------



## grande72 (2010 Szeptember 17)

*3*

3


----------



## grande72 (2010 Szeptember 17)

4-eske


----------



## grande72 (2010 Szeptember 17)

5


----------



## grande72 (2010 Szeptember 17)

6-os


----------



## grande72 (2010 Szeptember 17)

7-es


----------



## grande72 (2010 Szeptember 17)

8


----------



## grande72 (2010 Szeptember 17)

no még egy


----------



## grande72 (2010 Szeptember 17)

tizeske


----------



## grande72 (2010 Szeptember 17)

11


----------



## grande72 (2010 Szeptember 17)

tizenkettő


----------



## grande72 (2010 Szeptember 17)

13


----------



## grande72 (2010 Szeptember 17)

+1


----------



## grande72 (2010 Szeptember 17)

megint


----------



## grande72 (2010 Szeptember 17)

már nem sok


----------



## grande72 (2010 Szeptember 17)

17


----------



## grande72 (2010 Szeptember 17)

18


----------



## grande72 (2010 Szeptember 17)

19


----------



## grande72 (2010 Szeptember 17)

20


----------



## grande72 (2010 Szeptember 17)

kell még 1 ?


----------



## pali923 (2010 Szeptember 17)

15


----------



## pali923 (2010 Szeptember 17)

Úgy látom begyorsult az oldal végre


----------



## pali923 (2010 Szeptember 17)

17


----------



## pali923 (2010 Szeptember 17)

18


----------



## pali923 (2010 Szeptember 17)

19


----------



## pali923 (2010 Szeptember 17)

20


----------



## pali923 (2010 Szeptember 17)

Na még egyet


----------



## sipirc (2010 Szeptember 18)

1


----------



## sipirc (2010 Szeptember 18)

2


----------



## sipirc (2010 Szeptember 18)

3


----------



## sipirc (2010 Szeptember 18)

4


----------



## sipirc (2010 Szeptember 18)

5


----------



## sipirc (2010 Szeptember 18)

6


----------



## sipirc (2010 Szeptember 18)

7


----------



## sipirc (2010 Szeptember 18)

8


----------



## sipirc (2010 Szeptember 18)

köszi


----------



## putt (2010 Szeptember 18)

köszi


----------



## TurboSteve (2010 Szeptember 18)

Üdvözlet Mindenkinek !


----------



## TurboSteve (2010 Szeptember 18)

Mindenkinek üdv még egyszer !


----------



## TurboSteve (2010 Szeptember 18)

Jó estét !


----------



## TurboSteve (2010 Szeptember 18)

Itt a 20. !


----------



## TurboSteve (2010 Szeptember 18)

21 a nyerő !


----------



## Gyula45 (2010 Szeptember 18)

*Köszönet*

"Add meg minden napnak az esélyt, hogy életed legszebb napja legyen!"
(Mark Twain)


----------



## Gyula45 (2010 Szeptember 18)

*Virág*

Rézvirág - 1.


----------



## Gyula45 (2010 Szeptember 18)

*Virág*

Rézvirág - 2.


----------



## Gyula45 (2010 Szeptember 18)

[FONT=&quot]“Vannak, akik mindig morognak, mert a rózsáknak töviseik vannak. Én hálás vagyok, hogy a töviseknek vannak rózsabimbói.”
[/FONT][FONT=&quot](Alphonse Karr)[/FONT]


----------



## Gyula45 (2010 Szeptember 18)

[FONT=&quot]„Amikor azt mondod: „Feladom!” - gondolj arra, [/FONT][FONT=&quot]hogy ilyenkor más valaki azt mondja: [/FONT][FONT=&quot]„Egek, micsoda lehetőség!”
[/FONT][FONT=&quot](H. Jackson Brown)[/FONT]


----------



## Gyula45 (2010 Szeptember 18)

“Általában az az ember jut a legmesszebb, aki hajlandó merni és csinálni. Egy óvatos hajó soha nem jut messze a parttól.”​ (Dale Carnegie)


----------



## Gyula45 (2010 Szeptember 18)

“A világ legtöbb fontos dolgát olyan emberek érték el, akik akkor is tovább próbálkoztak, amikor már semmi sem segített.”​ (Dale Carnegie)


----------



## Gyula45 (2010 Szeptember 18)

[FONT=&quot]„Akkor szeress, amikor legkevésbé érdemlem. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Mert akkor van rá nagy szükségem.”
[/FONT][FONT=&quot](kínai közmondás)[/FONT]


----------



## Gyula45 (2010 Szeptember 18)

[FONT=&quot]„Aki meg akar tenni valamit, talál rá módot, [/FONT][FONT=&quot]aki nem, az talál kifogást.” 
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]([/FONT][FONT=&quot]*Stephen Dolly*[/FONT][FONT=&quot]) [/FONT]


----------



## Gyula45 (2010 Szeptember 18)

[FONT=&quot]*Ha meg akarod ismerni a múltadat, vizsgáld meg a jelenlegi körülményeidet. *[/FONT][FONT=&quot]*Ha tudni akarod a jövődet, figyeld meg a jelenlegi cselekedeteidet!” *[/FONT][FONT=&quot]*(kínai közmondás)*[/FONT]


----------



## Gyula45 (2010 Szeptember 18)

[FONT=&quot]"A bölcs nem az, aki soha nem szenvedett, hanem aki átélte és legyőzte a kétségbeesést!" 
[/FONT][FONT=&quot](Indiai tanítás)[/FONT]


----------



## Gyula45 (2010 Szeptember 18)

[FONT=&quot]“Az emberek úgy nézik a dolgokat, ahogy vannak, és azt kérdezik: miért? [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Én úgy nézem a dolgokat, ahogy lenniük kellene, és azt kérdezem: miért ne?”
[/FONT][FONT=&quot](Robert F. Kennedy)[/FONT]


----------



## Gyula45 (2010 Szeptember 18)

[FONT=&quot]*“Vicces az élet: másokról azt hisszük, hogy velük minden rendben van, *[/FONT]*ők viszont rólunk hiszik ugyanezt. *[FONT=&quot]*Végeredményben olyanoktól tartunk, akik tőlünk tartanak.” *[/FONT][FONT=&quot]*(Andrew Matthews) *[/FONT]


----------



## hgabor47 (2010 Szeptember 18)

Te tevél tevévé engem eleve,
Teveled nem ér fel tevefej tétova veleje.


----------



## hgabor47 (2010 Szeptember 18)

Nyakas a parasztgazda, faragatlan fajta.
Kajla bajsza alatt kacag, ha dagad a flaska.
Haj-jaj, ablak alatt dalra fakad, s szakadatlan hajtja,
Ha laza a gatyamadzag, csak kalap van rajta.
Ablak alatt dalra fakad, s szakadatlan hajtja,
Ha laza a gatyamadzag, csak kalap van rajta.


----------



## hgabor47 (2010 Szeptember 18)

Egy méterrel megrövidebbítendő!


----------



## hgabor47 (2010 Szeptember 18)

Csalitban csicsergés, csattogás,
Csörgedező csermely-csobogás,
Csonka cserfán csúf csóka cserreg,
Cserkészfiúk csapata cseveg,
Csokrot csinálunk csillagvirágból,
Csípéseket csalunk csalárd csalánból,
Csiga csöndben csúszik csicsóka csúcsára,
Csipkés cserlevélen cserebogár csápja.


----------



## hgabor47 (2010 Szeptember 18)

Mit lopsz küklopsz? Gipsz klipszet lopsz, küklopsz?


----------



## hgabor47 (2010 Szeptember 18)

Bige 

Játékszabály: A játéktér egyik végén 4 cm széles, 5 cm mély gödröt ásunk a bigének. Két csapatot választunk (egy-egy csapatban 4-6 játékos legyen). Kiolvassuk, hogy melyik lesz az ütő, és melyik a lesőcsapat. Az ütőcsapat a lyuk mögött feláll, a lesőcsapat a lyuktól 10-30 méter távolságra szétszórtan helyezkedik el.
A játék több részből áll: 
- Lökés: Az ütőcsapat első játékosa a lyukon keresztbe fekteti a bigét, és a bige alá dugja a vesszőt úgy, hogy a végét a lyuk falának nekinyomva meghajlítja. A meghajlított vessző a felrántás pillanatában kilöki a bigét. Ha a repülő bigét egy lesőjátékos elkapja, az ütő kiesik, és helyére a következő ütő áll. Ha a bigét senki sem tudja elkapni, az ütő a lyukon keresztbe fekteti a vesszőjét. S arról a helyről, ahol a bige földet ért, valamelyik lesőjátékos felveszi a bigét, és a keresztbe fektetett vesszőre dobja. Ha eltalálja, az ütőjátékos kiesik, és helyére a következő lép. 
- Ütés a földről: Ha az eldobott bige nem érinti a keresztbe fektetett vesszőt, akkor új mozzanat következik: az ütőjátékos úgy teszi a bigét a lyukba, hogy az egyik vége kiálljon. A kiálló végre ráüt, mire a bige felpattan. 
- ütés a levegőből: A felpattanó bigét a lyuktól a lehető legtávolabbra kell elütni. Az ütő erre három kísérletet tehet. A melléütés is egy kísérletnek számít. Ha az első ütésre talált, tovább üthet. Az elütés történhet egy nagy ütéssel vagy sorozatütéssel (Vagyis felpattintjuk a bigét a levegőbe, s az ütő vagy egy nagy ütéssel messzire üti, vagy ütögeti, s végén vág bele egy nagyot!) 
A sorozatütésnél az ütő annyiszor próbálja érinteni a repülő bigét, ahányszor csak bírja! Mert a sorozatütésnek a számolásnál értéke van.
A harmadik, befejező kísérlet után lemérik a bige távolságát a lyuktól. Ennek több módja van: mérhetik lépéssel vagy a bot hosszával. Ha a bigét egy nagy ütéssel küldtük messzire, akkor az ütő minden lépését egyesével (vagy tízesével) számolja. Ha azonban sorozatütést csinált, akkor a lépést az érintés számával megszorozza. Például ha a felpattanó bigét a levegőben háromszor felütötte érintette, és a negyedik ütéssel küldte messzire, akkor négy érintés volt. (Vagyis négyesével, illetve negyvenesével számol!) 
A számolás után az ütőjátékos a részjátékot befejezte, és ütés jogának fenntartásával a botot átadja a következő csapattársának. Az elölről kezdi (lökés, ütés a földről, ütés a levegőből, elütés). 
Minden játékos pontszámát hozzáadják a következőéhez, vagy felírják egy papírra, esetleg a földre karcolják. Ha elég idő van, megegyezhetnek, hogy meddig játszanak, pl. tízezerig (tízes számolásnál).
A csapatok akkor cserélnek, ha az ütőcsapatból minden játékos elvesztette az ütésjogát. (Vagyis ha a lesők pl. minden bigét sorra elkapnak, vagy eltalálják a lyukra tett vesszőt. Az ütésjog fenntartása azt jelenti, hogy a kiserő ütő helyére ő léphet az ő menetében!) 
Mondani se kell, hogy ügyesen és óvatosan kell játszani: fontos a sok gyakorlás s az, hogy az ütést kapó játékosok ne álljanak közel a lyukhoz, mert az induló bige gyors, és nagyot üt.


----------



## hgabor47 (2010 Szeptember 18)

A nyomozó 

Játékszabály: Kiválasztunk egy nyomozót, aki kimegy. Ezután kiosztjuk a szerepeket pl. egy betörés eljátszásához. A nyomozó visszajön és kérdéseket tesz föl, melyekre azonban csak igen-nem-mel lehet felelni. A játékosok háromszor tagadhatják meg a feleletet, de ha felelnek, csak az igazat mondhatják. A nyomozónak ki kell találnia a bűnös személyét, de egyenesben nem kérdezhet rá. Határt lehet szabni a játékidőnek, és díjat kitűzni a sikeres kitalálónak.


----------



## hgabor47 (2010 Szeptember 18)

A halottvigyázó 

Játékszabály: A lámpát eloltják, csak egy gyertya világít. Egy vállalkozó felfekszik a "ravatalra", melléje ül a vigyázó. Elmondják, hogy a halott helytelenítheti, ha a vigyázó olyat tesz, ami nem illik a feladatához. A vigyázó egy idő után kenyeret kezd majszolni. A halott tiltakozik. Majd kimegy, és egy újsággal jön vissza. A halott ismét tiltakozik. A vigyázó ismét kimegy, térdhajtásokat kezd végezni amikor visszajön, de most már víz van a szájában. Amikor a halott tiltakozik, ráköpi a vizet és mondja: egy halott nem tud beszélni!


----------



## hgabor47 (2010 Szeptember 18)

2 szinoníma összeadásával alkotunk új értelmes szót:

nagyon régi + biciklit teker + kerti munkát végez = kérés, kívánság
(óhajtás)

szám, ellenérték, múlt jelen jövő = korlátoz
(határidő)

Tv-s rendszer a báj ütem = finomság
(palacsinta)

koreai autómárka + szolmizációs hang = irodalmi alkotást terjesztő
(kiadó)


----------



## hgabor47 (2010 Szeptember 18)

Becslés verseny 

Játékszabály: A vezető különböző tárgyakat mutat fel vagy jelöl meg. Ajátékosoknak e tárgyak méreteit kell megbecsülniük és feljegyezniük. 
A 10-15 tárgy felmutatása után összehasonlítjuk a becsléseket a lemért valódi távolságokkal és eldöntjük a verseny eredményét. 
Ugyanígy egyes tárgyak súlyát is megbecsültethetjük úgy, hogy a tárgyakat körbeadjuk, hogy mindenki kézbe fogva becsülhesse meg. A tárgyak súlyát legjobb már előre mérlegen lemérni, hogy a méricskélés ne vegyen el sok időt.


----------



## hgabor47 (2010 Szeptember 18)

A csoport első érzései 

Játékszabály: A következő kiegészítendő mondatok segítenek megfogalmazni a csoport első érzéseit. Nem szükséges minden kérdésen végigmenni, ha az idő nem engedi.
- Amikor első alkalommal lépek be egy ismeretlen csoportba, ... érzem magam.
- Az együttlétek, a közös munka során az én erős pontom az, hogy...
- A többieknek mindenekelőtt azt szeretném megmutatni, hogy én... vagyok.
- Számomra a bizalmas, őszinte viszony elsősorban... kérdése.
- Nagyon távol érzem magamat a többiektől, amikor...
- A közös munkában, együttlétben a gyenge pontok, amiben javulnom kellene, a következők: ... 
- Úgy gondolom, hogy egy olyan csoportban, mint a mienk, nem kellene...
- Ami engem leginkább motivál a csoportban, a közös munkában az az, hogy...
- Egy olyan csoportban, mint a mienk, hiányzik egy olyan személy, aki...
- Mielőtt eljöttem erre a találkozásra, azt mondtam magamnak, hogy...
- Egy olyan csoportban, mint a mienk, nem könnyű befogadni, beilleszteni olyan személyeket, akik...
- Általában nem tetszik nekem az olyan vezetői stílus, ami...


----------



## hgabor47 (2010 Szeptember 18)

Egy nézőnek az ingét kihúzni 

Játékszabály: Egy úrral vitába kell keveredni, eljátszani a helyzetet, majd megfogni az ingnyakát, és kirántani az ingjét. Előre úgy kell neki felöltöznie, hogy az ingbe nem bújik bele a karjaival, csak ráteríti. Csak a mandzsettagombok és a 3 felső gomb van begombolva. Erre ráveszi a zakót, ezzel úgy néz ki, mintha minden rendben volna. A nézők előtt csak a begombolt gombokat kell kigombolni, és a "vita hevében" a nyakánál fogva ki lehet rántani a zakó alól.


----------



## hgabor47 (2010 Szeptember 18)

A hottentották királya 

Játékszabály: Először abban állapodik meg a társaság, hogy melyik betűt nem szereti a hottentották királya. Például nem szereti a k betűt. Most a játékvezető azt mondja: A hottentották királya éhes, mit adsz neki ebédre? A sorban az első felel: Levest. Utána a második: Húst. A harmadik: Tésztát. A negyedik: Gyümölcsöt. 
Tehát mindent adhatunk neki, ami ennivaló, és amiben k betű nem fordul elő. Aki sokáig gondolkozik, vagy elhibázza a választ (pl. tököt vagy kávét adna szegény királynak), az zálogot ad. Ha már hárman adtak zálogot, a játék vezető új kérdést tesz fel. 
Pl. A hottentották királya unatkozik: mivel szórakozzék? Más kérdések: Mit olvasson a király? Hova utazik a király? Hol lakik a király? Stb. Ha nem találunk újabb kérdést, választunk egy másik betűt a k helyett, s elölről kezdjük a játékot.


----------



## hgabor47 (2010 Szeptember 18)

Add tovább a mozdulatsort! 

Játékszabály: A játékosok megegyeznek egy mozdulatsorban, valamilyen tevékenységben, lehetőleg jelenetszerű formában. 
Pl. valaki egy szöget üt a falba, de véletlenül az ujjára üt, megsebesült, a másik ezt észreveszi, segítségére siet, bekötözi a sebét. Ezután behívnak egy játékost. A bentiek közül valaki eljátssza neki ezt a jelenetet. Aztán újabb játékost hívnak be, most az első behívott játssza el ugyanazt a másodiknak, és így tovább. Végül, amikor már mindenki játszott a behívottak közül, a legutolsó meséli el, hogy mit értett meg a játékból, majd pedig sorra mindenki elmeséli, mit értett az előző játékból.


----------



## hgabor47 (2010 Szeptember 18)

Fogszakorvos és szájsebész.


----------



## hgabor47 (2010 Szeptember 18)

A kiskakas kikukorékolásig él.


----------



## hgabor47 (2010 Szeptember 18)

Cukrozott csibecombcsontba szúrt moszkvics kisbusz luxus slusszkulcs.


----------



## hgabor47 (2010 Szeptember 18)

Öt ördög görget görgőn, görbe úton görgő, öt gömbbé gömbölyödött görögdinnyét.


----------



## hgabor47 (2010 Szeptember 18)

Iszik kicsit, s így indít biciklizni mindig.
Bíz` kicsípik, s viszik is nyírpilisi sittig.
Sír-rí, nincs kis rigli, nincs bilincs, mit civil ki bír nyitni.
Illik ily piciny csínyt így, rittig sittig vinni?
(Kárpátia)


----------



## hgabor47 (2010 Szeptember 18)

Halló! Lajos!
Hajó Lajos!
A te hajad
haj-olajos...
(Tamkó Sirató Károly)


----------



## hgabor47 (2010 Szeptember 18)

Netán platán, netán palánta, netán tán platánpalánta?


----------



## Slaca3432 (2010 Szeptember 18)

Hello mindenkinek! De jó, hogy most normális sebességgel működünk...


----------



## imre23 (2010 Szeptember 18)

*hozászolás beszerzése*



Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


légyszi szoljatok a filmhez hogy letölthesem


----------



## imre23 (2010 Szeptember 18)

jo film nagyon


----------



## imre23 (2010 Szeptember 18)

az jo ha normális sebeségel szedi


----------



## Slaca3432 (2010 Szeptember 18)

Milyen film?


----------



## Eri74 (2010 Szeptember 18)

Jónapot!


----------



## zadom (2010 Szeptember 18)

Jelen


----------



## zadom (2010 Szeptember 18)

Nagyon jó kis oldal ez!


----------



## zadom (2010 Szeptember 18)

Sok olyan dolgot találtam itt meg a Google segítségével amit máshol sehol


----------



## zadom (2010 Szeptember 18)

Ezért is jó lenne állandó tagnak lenni


----------



## zadom (2010 Szeptember 18)

mindenkinek csak ajánlini tudom


----------



## zadom (2010 Szeptember 18)

13


----------



## darthsmoke (2010 Szeptember 18)

Én egy régi kabarét keresek, meg is találtam, de remélem, hogy az, amit keresek.


----------



## darthsmoke (2010 Szeptember 18)

A Ki a legokosabb? című kabarétréfát.


----------



## darthsmoke (2010 Szeptember 18)

Major Tamás, Márkus László, Kibédi Ervin, Bárdy György


----------



## darthsmoke (2010 Szeptember 18)

Az a baj, hogy létezik belőle egy "modern" verzió, és az sokkal gagyibb.


----------



## darthsmoke (2010 Szeptember 18)

Ahhoz képest, hogy Gálvölgyi annyira istenítette Márkust, amikor eljátszotta a régi szerepét, nagyon gyenge volt benne.


----------



## darthsmoke (2010 Szeptember 18)

Na nem baj, remélem, a régi verzió van itt fenn a fórumon.


----------



## darthsmoke (2010 Szeptember 18)

Nekünk megvan valahol, de kazettán.


----------



## darthsmoke (2010 Szeptember 18)

Maximum előkeresem, és digitalizálom


----------



## darthsmoke (2010 Szeptember 18)

Valószínűleg a fenn lévő felvétel is így keletkezhetett...


----------



## darthsmoke (2010 Szeptember 18)

Arra gondoltam, hogy elkészítem a forgatókönyvét, és eljátsszuk valahol, valamikor.


----------



## darthsmoke (2010 Szeptember 18)

Ehhez persze találnom kell 3 tehetséges színészpalántát...


----------



## darthsmoke (2010 Szeptember 18)

Feladok hirdetést a Facebookon...


----------



## darthsmoke (2010 Szeptember 18)

"Harminc éves kabarétréfa előadásához keresek vállalkozó szellemű színészjelölteket..."


----------



## darthsmoke (2010 Szeptember 18)

Biztosan sokan jelentkeznének...


----------



## darthsmoke (2010 Szeptember 18)

Lehet, hogy szereplőválogatást kellene tartanom...


----------



## darthsmoke (2010 Szeptember 18)

Y-Faktor...


----------



## darthsmoke (2010 Szeptember 18)

De akkor ki legyen a zsűriben?


----------



## darthsmoke (2010 Szeptember 18)

Megkérjük Gálvölgyit, keressen valakit, aki jobban eljátssza a szerepet, mint ő...


----------



## darthsmoke (2010 Szeptember 18)

Kicsit sem sértődne meg...


----------



## darthsmoke (2010 Szeptember 18)

Na jó, megyek letölteni a fájlt...


----------



## darthsmoke (2010 Szeptember 18)

Még mindig nem lehet???


----------



## peter1959 (2010 Szeptember 18)

Zseni volt,ennyi!


----------



## sz1imi (2010 Szeptember 18)

*hello*

hello mindenkinek


----------



## sz1imi (2010 Szeptember 18)

*bejegyzés*

2 ik


----------



## peter1959 (2010 Szeptember 18)

Zseni volt!!!


----------



## sz1imi (2010 Szeptember 18)

x-faktrba Nagy Feró tutkon beszolo


----------



## peter1959 (2010 Szeptember 18)

Egyetértek ,Halhatatlan.


----------



## sz1imi (2010 Szeptember 18)

nem tudom mit irjak


----------



## peter1959 (2010 Szeptember 18)

Kiváló zenész.


----------



## sz1imi (2010 Szeptember 18)

*iuz*

de irogatok


----------



## sz1imi (2010 Szeptember 18)

hgogy letudjm tölteni a filét


----------



## sz1imi (2010 Szeptember 18)

még 14 hozzá szolás kell


----------



## darthsmoke (2010 Szeptember 18)

Én is írogattam, meglett a 20 és nem tudom letölteni a fájlt...


----------



## sz1imi (2010 Szeptember 18)

jelentkezem mert ez jelenléti iv c. topic


----------



## sz1imi (2010 Szeptember 18)

márcsak 12öt kel írni


----------



## dorkucika (2010 Szeptember 18)

sziasztok!bejelentkezem!és játszom is egyet


----------



## sz1imi (2010 Szeptember 18)

Most olvastam, hogy volt Pécset Drakulának háza


----------



## sz1imi (2010 Szeptember 18)

az igazinka , az Erdélyi tagnak


----------



## sz1imi (2010 Szeptember 18)

Adás vételi szerzödés bejegyzését megtalálták


----------



## sz1imi (2010 Szeptember 18)

na, megint nem tudom mit írjak


----------



## sz1imi (2010 Szeptember 18)

7


----------



## sz1imi (2010 Szeptember 18)

6


----------



## sz1imi (2010 Szeptember 18)

5


----------



## sz1imi (2010 Szeptember 18)

4


----------



## sz1imi (2010 Szeptember 18)

3


----------



## sz1imi (2010 Szeptember 18)

2


----------



## sz1imi (2010 Szeptember 18)

1


----------



## sz1imi (2010 Szeptember 18)

0


----------



## Rolcibolci (2010 Szeptember 18)

Sziasztok! Én gyorsan szeretnék 20 hozzászólást.


----------



## Rolcibolci (2010 Szeptember 18)

1???


----------



## Rolcibolci (2010 Szeptember 18)

2


----------



## Rolcibolci (2010 Szeptember 18)

3


----------



## Rolcibolci (2010 Szeptember 18)

4


----------



## Rolcibolci (2010 Szeptember 18)

5


----------



## Rolcibolci (2010 Szeptember 18)

6


----------



## Rolcibolci (2010 Szeptember 18)

7


----------



## Rolcibolci (2010 Szeptember 18)

8


----------



## Rolcibolci (2010 Szeptember 18)

9


----------



## Rolcibolci (2010 Szeptember 18)

10


----------



## Rolcibolci (2010 Szeptember 18)

11


----------



## Rolcibolci (2010 Szeptember 18)

12


----------



## Rolcibolci (2010 Szeptember 18)

14


----------



## GeryMix (2010 Szeptember 18)

hello 1


----------



## GeryMix (2010 Szeptember 18)

hello 2


----------



## GeryMix (2010 Szeptember 18)

hello 3


----------



## GeryMix (2010 Szeptember 18)

hello 4


----------



## GeryMix (2010 Szeptember 18)

hello 5


----------



## GeryMix (2010 Szeptember 18)

hello 6


----------



## GeryMix (2010 Szeptember 18)

hello 7


----------



## GeryMix (2010 Szeptember 18)

hello 8


----------



## GeryMix (2010 Szeptember 18)

hello 9


----------



## GeryMix (2010 Szeptember 18)

hello 10


----------



## Rolcibolci (2010 Szeptember 18)

15


----------



## GeryMix (2010 Szeptember 18)




----------



## Rolcibolci (2010 Szeptember 18)

16


----------



## Rolcibolci (2010 Szeptember 18)

17


----------



## Rolcibolci (2010 Szeptember 18)

18


----------



## Rolcibolci (2010 Szeptember 18)

19


----------



## Rolcibolci (2010 Szeptember 18)

20


----------



## Rolcibolci (2010 Szeptember 18)

21


----------



## Tirian (2010 Szeptember 18)

Üdv mindenkinek


----------



## Tirian (2010 Szeptember 18)

7


----------



## Tirian (2010 Szeptember 18)

10


----------



## Tirian (2010 Szeptember 18)

9


----------



## Tirian (2010 Szeptember 18)

8


----------



## Tirian (2010 Szeptember 18)

7


----------



## Tirian (2010 Szeptember 18)

6


----------



## Tirian (2010 Szeptember 18)

5


----------



## Tirian (2010 Szeptember 18)

4


----------



## Tirian (2010 Szeptember 18)

3


----------



## Tirian (2010 Szeptember 18)

2


----------



## Tirian (2010 Szeptember 18)

1


----------



## Tirian (2010 Szeptember 18)

ÉS céél


----------



## timea82 (2010 Szeptember 18)

nagyonszépek ezek a békás képek!


----------



## timea82 (2010 Szeptember 18)

Nagyonszépen köszönöm


----------



## sanyika077 (2010 Szeptember 18)

Hello


----------



## sanyika077 (2010 Szeptember 18)

Valahogy nem lehet megnézni h menyi hozzászólásom van már?


----------



## sanyika077 (2010 Szeptember 18)

mizu veletek??


----------



## genziana (2010 Szeptember 18)

köszi


----------



## genziana (2010 Szeptember 18)

szuper vagy


----------



## genziana (2010 Szeptember 18)

juj de lassul a gépem


----------



## genziana (2010 Szeptember 18)

szia


----------



## genziana (2010 Szeptember 18)

?


----------



## genziana (2010 Szeptember 18)

most miért nem küldi el?


----------



## genziana (2010 Szeptember 18)

aha rájöttem


----------



## genziana (2010 Szeptember 18)

5 mp ja most 7.
jé


----------



## genziana (2010 Szeptember 18)

na akkor még egyszer köszönöm a lehetőséget


----------



## sanyika077 (2010 Szeptember 18)

mán nem tok mit írni  hogy meg legyen a 20 hozzászólás


----------



## sanyika077 (2010 Szeptember 18)

Am ide lehet akármilyen hulyeséget írni??


----------



## sanyika077 (2010 Szeptember 18)

Jó lenne ha igen mert akk hamarab meg lenne a 20


----------



## sanyika077 (2010 Szeptember 18)

hmmm csak írok meg írok de nem om mikor lesz meg a 20 db :S


----------



## sanyika077 (2010 Szeptember 18)

VAlahogy azt jelzi amikor meg van a 20 darab :?


----------



## sanyika077 (2010 Szeptember 18)

HA valaki Gitározik pls vegyen fel msn-re


----------



## sanyika077 (2010 Szeptember 18)

Msn:[email protected]


----------



## sanyika077 (2010 Szeptember 18)

És ha valaki szintizik akk is vegyen fel msn-re


----------



## sanyika077 (2010 Szeptember 18)

Valaki ismeri a Gyémántszivek zenekart??


----------



## sanyika077 (2010 Szeptember 18)

szentem már töb mint 20-at hozzá szóltam és semmi :S


----------



## Dodge007 (2010 Szeptember 18)

1


----------



## sanyika077 (2010 Szeptember 18)

csak úgy tok valamit letölteni innen ha hozzá szólok 20 at valmihez??


----------



## Dodge007 (2010 Szeptember 18)

2


----------



## Dodge007 (2010 Szeptember 18)

3


----------



## Dodge007 (2010 Szeptember 18)

4


----------



## sanyika077 (2010 Szeptember 18)

Valaki van itt ?: D


----------



## Dodge007 (2010 Szeptember 18)

5


----------



## sanyika077 (2010 Szeptember 18)

Lehet úgyis mint dodge csinálja hogy csak számokat ír be?


----------



## Dodge007 (2010 Szeptember 18)

ez a 6. hozzászólásom


----------



## sanyika077 (2010 Szeptember 18)

Vagy valami szöveget kell írni?


----------



## Dodge007 (2010 Szeptember 18)

7


----------



## sanyika077 (2010 Szeptember 18)

dodge hoannan tod hogy az a 6odik?


----------



## Dodge007 (2010 Szeptember 18)

8 lehet


----------



## Dodge007 (2010 Szeptember 18)

9 számolom az jött az 5dik után


----------



## sanyika077 (2010 Szeptember 18)

Ki írja vagy számolod?


----------



## sanyika077 (2010 Szeptember 18)

okés


----------



## Dodge007 (2010 Szeptember 18)

10 ki is irja a nevedhez


----------



## sanyika077 (2010 Szeptember 18)

nekem meg nem tom hanyadik csak írkálok :d


----------



## Dodge007 (2010 Szeptember 18)

11


----------



## sanyika077 (2010 Szeptember 18)

de már elég sokat írtam  és nem tom hogy menyi van még xd


----------



## Dodge007 (2010 Szeptember 18)

12 neked a 37.


----------



## sanyika077 (2010 Szeptember 18)

ya látom h kiírja köszi szépen


----------



## Dodge007 (2010 Szeptember 18)

13


----------



## Dodge007 (2010 Szeptember 18)

14


----------



## Dodge007 (2010 Szeptember 18)

15


----------



## Dodge007 (2010 Szeptember 18)

16


----------



## Dodge007 (2010 Szeptember 18)

17


----------



## Dodge007 (2010 Szeptember 18)

18


----------



## Dodge007 (2010 Szeptember 18)

19


----------



## Dodge007 (2010 Szeptember 18)

Megvan a20!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## zocsii (2010 Szeptember 18)

*fsdfsdf*

Még 19 hozzászólás !!: D


----------



## zocsii (2010 Szeptember 18)

*dfgfg*

Még 18


----------



## zocsii (2010 Szeptember 18)

Még 17


----------



## zocsii (2010 Szeptember 18)

16


----------



## zocsii (2010 Szeptember 18)

15


----------



## zocsii (2010 Szeptember 18)

14


----------



## zocsii (2010 Szeptember 18)

13


----------



## zocsii (2010 Szeptember 18)

12


----------



## zocsii (2010 Szeptember 18)

11


----------



## zocsii (2010 Szeptember 18)

10


----------



## zocsii (2010 Szeptember 18)

9


----------



## zocsii (2010 Szeptember 18)

8


----------



## zocsii (2010 Szeptember 18)

7


----------



## zocsii (2010 Szeptember 18)

6


----------



## zocsii (2010 Szeptember 18)

5


----------



## zocsii (2010 Szeptember 18)

4


----------



## zocsii (2010 Szeptember 18)

3


----------



## zocsii (2010 Szeptember 18)

2


----------



## zocsii (2010 Szeptember 18)

1


----------



## zocsii (2010 Szeptember 18)

Nah és megvan a _*20*_ 


> hmm


----------



## tigrislany223 (2010 Szeptember 18)

én megtettem a 20 hsz-t és még mindig nem enged tölteni...  hogy van most? 20 hsz és 2 nap, vagy 20 hsz és 2 nap? nem mindegy :S


----------



## OttoPPP (2010 Szeptember 18)

Én írnék néhány túrós receptet...


----------



## OttoPPP (2010 Szeptember 18)

Almás, túrós béles 
Hozzávalók: 
A tésztához: 1 doboz tejföl, 1 doboz zsír, 1 doboz cukor, 1 csomag vaníliás cukor, 1/2 csomag sütőpor, 1 csomag szárított élesztő, amennyi lisztet felvesz. 
A töltelékhez: 1 kg alma, búzadara, ízlés szerint cukor, fahéj. 
A tésztához valókat jól összedolgozzuk, és két cipót formálunk. Pihentetjük, közben elkészítjük a tölteléket. Az almát lereszeljük, jól kinyomkodjuk, adunk hozzá búzadarát (hogy a levét feligya) és cukorral, fahéjjal ízesítjük. A tészta egyik felét egy közepes tepsibe nyomkodjuk, megszórjuk vékonyan búzadarával és ráterítjük az almás tölteléket, majd a tészta másik felével beborítjuk. A tetejét megszurkáljuk villával, és előmelegített sütőben, közepes lángon készre sütjük. 
Lehet túróval is megtölteni, úgy is nagyon finom!


----------



## OttoPPP (2010 Szeptember 18)

Barackos túrólepény 
Hozzávalók: 
40 dkg liszt, 25 dkg margarin, 15 dkg porcukor, 1 csomag vaníliás cukor, 1 tojássárgája, 1 csomag sütőpor, 3 evőkanál kakaópor. 
A töltelékhez: 1 kg túró, 25 dkg porcukor, 3 tojás, 5 dkg darált keksz, 1 citrom reszelt héja, 1 tojásfehérje, 1 kg őszibarack. 
A tésztához a lisztet a margarinnal elmorzsoljuk, majd a többi hozzávalóval összegyúrjuk, és a mélyhűtőben jól megdermesztjük. A túrót áttörjük, a porcukrot, a tojások sárgáját meg a darált kekszet hozzáadjuk, reszelt citromhéjjal fűszerezzük, végül a kemény habbá vert tojásfehérjét is lazán beleforgatjuk. Az őszibarackot szeletekre vágjuk. 
Egy kivajazott tepsibe belereszeljük a tészta felét a reszelő durva fokán. Erre a túrótöltelék fele kerül, rá a barack, majd a maradék túrókrémmel az egészet beborítjuk. A tészta másik felét a tetejére reszeljük, és előmelegített sütőbe toljuk. Nagy lánggal (200° C) 5 percig, majd a közepesnél kisebb lánggal (170° C) további kb. 30 percig, tűpróbáig sütjük. Amikor kihűlt, kockákra vágjuk és vaníliás porcukorral megszórva kínáljuk.


----------



## OttoPPP (2010 Szeptember 18)

Búvár túrós 
Hozzávalók: 
A tésztához: 20 dkg cukor, 1 tojás, 1,5 dl étolaj, 2 csomag vaníliáscukor, 35 dkg liszt, 2 evőkanál kakaópor, 5 dl kefír, 1 teáskanál szódabikarbóna. 
A tetetjére: 50 dkg túró, 2 tojás, 1 csomag vaníliáscukor, 12 dkg vaj. 
A tésztához valókat összekeverjük és egy alaposan kizsírozott és lisztezett tepsibe öntjük. A túrót a tojásokkal , vaníliával és az olvasztott vajjal kikeverjük és a tésztára kis halmokat rakunk belőle. A túró sütés közben belemerül a tésztába , innen kapta a süti a nevét. 
(Én raktam a túróba kevés cukrot, pici reszelt citromhéjat és sok-sok mazsolát!)


----------



## OttoPPP (2010 Szeptember 18)

Túrós pogácsa 
Hozzávalók: 
25 dkg túró, 25 dkg finomliszt, 25 dkg margarin, 1 tojás sárgája, 2-3 dkg élesztő, só, negyed sütőpor. 
A hozzávalókat összegyúrjuk, fél napra vagy egy éjszakára hideg helyre tesszük. Mikor sütni akarjuk, kétszer meghajtogatjuk, közben fél órát pihentetjük. Kb. 2,5 cm vastagságúra kinyújtjuk, bevagdossuk, a tetejét megkenjük, kis pogácsaszaggatóval kiszaggatjuk és megsütjük. 
Tipp : a tojás fehérjével is megkenhetjük, és ha a tojás sárgájából elcsippentünk egy picit, hogy megszinezze, vagy egy csipet pirospaprikát szórunk a fehérjébe, akkor is szép színe lesz.


----------



## OttoPPP (2010 Szeptember 18)

Túrós kocka
Hozzávalók:
Tészta: 
20 dkg porcukor
fél tasak Dr. Oetker Sütőpor
25 dkg liszt, 
2 tojás, 
5 dkg margarin 
Töltelék
75 dkg túró
25 dkg margarin
25 dkg porcukor
2 tasak Dr. Oetker Vanillincukor
ízlés szerint reszelt citromhéj 
Elkészítés 
A tésztához valókat kézzel összegyúrjuk, 2 részre osztjuk és tepsi nagyságúra kinyújtjuk. Közepes lángon világosra sütjük. A tepsiből kivéve kemény tésztát kapunk. A töltelékhez a hozzávalókat kikeverjük és a 2 lap közé kenjük. 1 napig a hűtőben enyhén nedves konyharuhával letakarva állni hagyjuk, majd kockákra szeleteljük. 
Sütési adatok
Közepes hőfokon kb. 8-10 perc.


----------



## OttoPPP (2010 Szeptember 18)

Túrós - gyümölcsös lepény 
Hozzávalók: 
A tésztához: 1 tojás, 10 dkg vaj, 3 dkg élesztő, 1/2 dl tej, 1 teáskanál cukor, csipetnyi só, 20 dkg liszt. 
A töltelékhez: 50 dkg túró, 1 kis doboz ananászbefőtt (esetleg mandarin), 15-20 dkg porcukor, 3 egész tojás, 2-3 evőkanál zsemlemorzsa, 1 evőkanál liszt, befőtt leve (1/2 dl). 
Az élesztőt a tejben a cukorral, kevés liszttel felforraljuk. A tojássárgáját a vajjal habosra keverjük, majd összedolgozzuk a felfuttatott élesztővel, a sóval, a liszttel. A jól kidolgozott tésztát cipóba formáljuk, egy órán át letakarva pihentetjük. 
Közben elkészítjük a tölteléket, hogy ne legyen lágy, de könnyen kenhető legyen. A tojások fehérjéből készült habot beleforgatjuk. A befőtt levével ízesítjük. 
A tésztával egy közepes tepsit kibélelünk, hogy legyen pereme is, majd egyenletesen belesimítjuk a tölteléket. Kevés gyümölcskockát elhelyezünk a tetején is. Előmelegített, forró sütőben, közepes lángon tűpróbáig sütjük. Csak akkor szeleteljük, ha már teljesen kihűlt.


----------



## OttoPPP (2010 Szeptember 18)

Túrós gúla 
Hozzávalók: 
A tésztához: 6 tojás, 12 dkg porcukor, 12 dkg liszt, 1 csomag sütőpor, baracklekvár. 
A krémhez: 1/2 kg túró, 3 dl tejszín, 20 dkg porcukor, 1,5 dl tej, 1 csomag zselatin, pár szem barackbefőtt. 
A tésztához szükséges alapanyagokból lekváros piskótatekercset készítünk. Amikor teljesen kihűlt, felszeleteljük és egy folpackkal kibélelt kerek jénai tálat egy sorban kirakunk vele. A krémhez a túrót villával összetörjük, és összekeverjük a cukorral, tejszínnel. A tejet meglangyosítjuk, csomómentesen elkeverjük benne a zselatint, és a túróhoz keverjük, majd hozzáadjuk a felkockázott befőttet. A formába beleöntjük a krémet, és némi dermedés után befedjük lekváros tekercsekkel. Hűtőben dermesztjük kb. fél napig. Fogyasztás előtt lapos tányérra borítjuk a gúlát, a fóliát eltávolítjuk, és tortaszerűen felszeleteljük.


----------



## OttoPPP (2010 Szeptember 18)

Túrós delkli
Hozzávalók: a burekásnál leírt leveles tészta, fél kg tehéntúró, 2 tojássárgája, 1 vaníliás cukor, 3 dkg mazsola, 1 citrom reszelt héja, ízlés szerint még cukor.
A túrót a többi hozzávalóval, géppel jól eldolgozzuk. A leveles tésztát fél cm vastagra nyújtjuk, és 10-15 cm-es négyzetekre vágjuk. A négyzetekre tölteléket halmozunk, majd a tészta négy sarkát felemeljük, és középen összenyomjuk. Tojásfehérjével vékonyan bekenhetjük, és forró sütőben gyorsan sütjük. Szilvalekvárral is tölthetjük, ebben a formában, vagy háromszögbe hajtva, levélként.


----------



## OttoPPP (2010 Szeptember 18)

Túrós csiga 
Hozzávalók kb. 50 db-hoz: 
A tésztához: 15 deka túró, 1 citrom reszelt héja, 6 evőkanál napraforgóolaj, 6 evőkanál tej, 12 deka cukor, 30 deka liszt, 1 csomag sütőpor.
A töltelékhez: 10 deka lekvár, 5 deka darált dió. 
Elkészítés: A túrót elkeverjük a cukorral, olajjal, tejjel és a citromhéjjal. A sütőporral átszitált lisztet belegyúrjuk a túrómasszába. Belecsavarjuk fóliába és 1 órán át pihentetjük, majd kinyújtjuk kb. 40X40-es lappá. 
A töltelékhez a lekvárt felmelegítjük, megkenjük vele a tésztát, majd megszórjuk a dióval. Ezután feltekerjük, majd mielőtt felszeletelnénk 1 órára újra hidegre tesszük. Kikent sütőlemezre tesszük a csigákat, 2-es gázsütő-fokozaton, ill. 175*C-on kb.15 percig sütjük. Frissen sülve istenien finom! 
Én egyszerre 3-4 adagot szoktam összeállítani, a tészta nagyon jól bírja a mélyhűtést. Vigyázat! Nagyon nehéz megállni, hogy ne egyél meg legalább ötöt egyszerre. : )


----------



## OttoPPP (2010 Szeptember 18)

Túrógolyó 
Hozzávalók: 
50 dkg túró, 30dkg porcukor, ízlés szerint vaníliacukor, 30 dkg kókusz, mogyoró vagy mandula. 
A túrót a porcukorral összekeverünk (ízlés szerint vaníliacukrot is lehet bele tenni), majd 10 percig állni hagyjuk. Ezután hozzáadjuk a kókuszt és összekeverjük. A masszából apró golyókat formázunk és megforgatjuk kókuszreszelékben. A golyók közepébe lehet tenni mogyorót, vagy mandulát


----------



## zsolang (2010 Szeptember 18)

Nyam-nyam


----------



## OttoPPP (2010 Szeptember 18)

Reszelt túrós kakaós 
Hozzávalók: 
A tésztához: 40 dkg liszt, 15 dkg cukor, 1 tojássárgája, 25 dkg margarin, 3 dkg kakaó, 1 csomag vaníliás cukor, 1/2 csomag sütőpor. 
A töltelékhez: 75 dkg túró, 3 tojássárgája, 25 dkg porcukor, 4 tojásfehérjéből vert hab. 
A tésztához valókat jól összedolgozzuk, és 1 órára hűtőbe tesszük. A tölteléket is kikeverjük. Ha a tészta eléggé fagyos, a fele részét lereszeljük egy kivajazott, lisztezett tepsibe. A tölteléket ráterítjük, majd a maradék tésztát is ráreszeljük. Közepes lángon sütjük.


----------



## kardoki105 (2010 Szeptember 18)

*20*

20


----------



## OttoPPP (2010 Szeptember 18)

Mazsolás túrópuding 
Hozzávalók: 
25 dkg túró, 10 dkg vaj, 3 evőkanál porcukor, 2 tojásfehérje, 5 dkg mazsola, 10 dkg búzadara, 2 dl tej, 2 dl tejszín, csipetnyi só. 
A búzadarát beletesszük a forró, sós tejbe és állandó keverés közben sűrűre főzzük. A vajat, a tehéntúrót, a két evőkanál porcukrot habosra keverjük, és a mazsolát is hozzáadjuk. A tojásfehérjét az evőkanálnyi porcukorral kemény habbá verjük, és a kihűlt búzadarához keverjük. A masszát forró gőz fölött lassan főzzük. Amikor kellően besűrűsödik, tálra öntjük (formába). Habbal díszíthetjük a tetejét.


----------



## kardoki105 (2010 Szeptember 18)

*19*

19


----------



## kardoki105 (2010 Szeptember 18)

18


----------



## kardoki105 (2010 Szeptember 18)

17


----------



## kardoki105 (2010 Szeptember 18)

16


----------



## kardoki105 (2010 Szeptember 18)

15


----------



## kardoki105 (2010 Szeptember 18)

14


----------



## kardoki105 (2010 Szeptember 18)

13


----------



## Anne Shirley (2010 Szeptember 18)

Sziasztok


----------



## Anne Shirley (2010 Szeptember 18)

Csak azt akartam mondani, hogy jelentem jelen


----------



## kardoki105 (2010 Szeptember 18)

12


----------



## kardoki105 (2010 Szeptember 18)

11


----------



## kardoki105 (2010 Szeptember 18)

10


----------



## kardoki105 (2010 Szeptember 18)

9


----------



## kardoki105 (2010 Szeptember 18)

8


----------



## kardoki105 (2010 Szeptember 18)

7


----------



## kardoki105 (2010 Szeptember 18)

6


----------



## zsuzso73 (2010 Szeptember 18)

Köszönöm!!!


----------



## kardoki105 (2010 Szeptember 18)

5


----------



## kardoki105 (2010 Szeptember 18)

4


----------



## kardoki105 (2010 Szeptember 18)

3


----------



## kardoki105 (2010 Szeptember 18)

2 :d


----------



## kardoki105 (2010 Szeptember 18)

1


----------



## kardoki105 (2010 Szeptember 18)

0


----------



## kardoki105 (2010 Szeptember 18)

-1


----------



## kardoki105 (2010 Szeptember 18)

-2


----------



## kardoki105 (2010 Szeptember 18)

:ugras:


----------



## OttoPPP (2010 Szeptember 18)

Kapros túrós lepény

Hozzávalók a tésztához:
25 dkg finomliszt,
12 dkg vaj vagy margarin,
1 dl tejföl,
1 tojás,
1 teáskanál sütopor,
1 mokkáskanál só,
A töltelékhez:
25 dkg tehéntúró,
15 dkg mazsola,
2 tojás,
2 evokanál búzadara,
1 evokanál szárított kapor,
1 teáskanál só,
A tetejére:
2 evokanál tej.

A tésztához a lisztet mély tálba szórjuk. Közepébe 
mélyedést vájunk, amibe beletesszük a forgácsokra vágott 
vajat, a tojást, a tejfölt, a sütoport és a sót. Gyorsan 
összegyúrjuk, majd a cipóba formált tésztát 
belisztezzük, és 1-2 órára a hutoszekrénybe tesszük. 
Közben a töltelékhez a tojássárgákat kikeverjük a 
cukorral. Megsózzuk, és hozzáadjuk a villával összetört 
túrót. A búzadarát és a kaprot is belekeverjük, végül 
óvatosan beleforgatjuk a tojásfehérjékbol vert kemény 
habot. Egy kisebb tepsit kibélelünk a fele mennyiségu 
vékonyra nyújtott tésztával, és rásimítjuk a tölteléket. 
A másik darab kinyújtott tésztával befedjük, és a 
tetejét tejjel megkenjük. Villával megszurkáljuk, hogy a 
goz eltávozhasson belole, és az elomelegített forró 
sütobe toljuk. 5 percig közepes lángon sütjük, ezután a 
lángot mérsékeljük. 20-25 perc alatt szép világossárgára 
megsül. Ha kihult, téglalap (vagy kocka) alakú 
szeletekre vágjuk.


----------



## OttoPPP (2010 Szeptember 18)

Leveles túróspogácsa (finom házi pogácsa) 
30 deka vajat 30 deka liszttel és 1 csomag Váncza-sütőporral deszkán nyomkodva összedolgozunk, majd 30 deka friss tehéntúrót, ízlés szerinti mennyiségű sót adva hozzá, jól meggyúrjuk. A tésztát hatszor nyújtjuk, és kicsire összehajtjuk. Az utolsó nyújtás előtt kendőbe tesszük és lehetőleg hideg helyen 1-2 óráig pihenni hagyjuk. Pihentetés után deszkán kisujjnyi vastagra végleg kinyújtjuk és közepes pogácsaszaggatóval kiszúrjuk. Zsírozott tepsibe téve, tetejüket gondosan tojássárgájával megkenve, forró sütőben sütjük. Könnyű, ízletes sütemény.


----------



## OttoPPP (2010 Szeptember 18)

Leveles túróstekercs (igen jó) 
30 deka lisztet 1 csomag Váncza-sütőporral, 1 egész tojással, kevés sóval és annyi tejjel összegyúrunk, hogy közepeslágy rétestésztát nyerjünk. Ezután külön készítünk 20 deka vajból 3 deka liszttel deszkán, késsel jól eldolgozott tésztát, melyet a kinyújtott fenti tésztába csomagolva együtt nyújtunk és dolgozunk tovább négy-ötszörös ismételt nyújtás és hajtogatás mellett. Legvégül fél centi vastagra nyújtjuk ki és négyzetes darabokra vágva, kis kanállal mazsolás túrótöltelékkel (lásd: Házi túróstekercs), melyhez 1/2 csomag Váncza-vanilincukrot is keverünk, kis halmokat rakunk. A töltött darabkákat tekerccsé sodorjuk és vajazott tepsiben aranysárgára sütjük forró sütőben.


----------



## OttoPPP (2010 Szeptember 18)

Házi túróstekercs (olcsó, igen jó) 
40 deka lisztet 1 csomag Váncza-sütőporral elkeverünk, azután 5 deka cukrot, 2 tojás sárgáját, 15 deka vajat és 2-3 evőkanál tejfelt gyúrunk hozzá. 
Fél ujjnyi vastagra nyújtjuk és négyszögletes darabokra vágjuk, melyekre a alábbi töltelékből vastag csíkot rakunk. Töltelék: 35 deka friss tehéntúrót 
20 deka cukorral, 8 deka vajjal, 1/2 csomag Váncza-vanilincukorral, 3 deka liszttel, 15 deka főtt, passzírozott krumplipéppel, 1/2 citrom reszelt 
héjával és 3 tojás sárgájával összekeverünk. A megkent tésztadarabokat tekerccsé sodorjuk és zsírozott tepsibe téve, lassú tűznél sütjük. Tálaláskor 
vanilin-szórócukorral szórjuk meg.


----------



## OttoPPP (2010 Szeptember 18)

Hamis túrósrétes (igen gyors, kitűnő) 
25 deka lisztből 1 tojással és 1/2 csomag Váncza-sütőporral rendes gyúrt tésztát készítünk, melyet vékonyra kinyújtunk. Töltelék: 1/4 kg túró, 5 deka mazsola, 1/2 csomag Váncza-vanilincukor, 1 deci tejfel, 1 tojás, 1 citrom reszelt héja és 12 deka cukor. 10 deka vajat felolvasztunk, ezzel a kinyújtott tésztát megvajazzuk, mint a réteseket és a töltelékkel megkenjük. Összesodorjuk, majd vajjal kikent tepsibe tesszük és 1/2 liter tejjel, melyhez késhegynyi Váncza-vanilincukrot tettünk, leöntjük. Közepes tűznél 1 órára sütőbe tesszük. Ezen idő alatt a tej elfő és rétesünk a szükséges ideig tovább sül.


----------



## OttoPPP (2010 Szeptember 18)

Gyümölcsös túrós lepény
Hozzávalók a tésztához:
25 dkg finomliszt,
12 dkg Rama kockamargarin,
1 dl tejföl,
1 evokanál porcukor,
1 nagy (vagy 2 kicsi) tojás,
1 teáskanál sütopor,
1 mokkáskanál só,
A töltelékhez:
50 dkg tehéntúró,
2 tojás,
1 dl tejföl,
10-15 dkg porcukor (vagy édesítoszer),
40 dkg bármilyen fajta tisztított, kemény gyümölcs
(alma, szilva, körte),
1 zacskó vaníliás cukor,
1 mokkáskanál só.
A sütoporral összekevert lisztet, a felütött tojást, a
tejfölt, a sót, a cukrot, és az elforgácsolt margarint
kézzel gyorsan összegyúrjuk, és cipóvá formáljuk.
Liszttel meghintve, egyharmad-kétharmad arányban
kettévágjuk, majd a nagyobbik tésztát lisztezett deszkán
közepes tepsi nagyságúra nyújtjuk. A tepsit kibéleljük a
tésztával és félretesszük. (A másik tésztadarabot
további felhasználásig a hutobe rakjuk.) A töltelékhez a
túrót áttörjük, és a felvert tojásokkal, a cukorral, a
sóval és a vaníliás cukorral összekeverjük. A gyümölcsöt
megtisztítjuk, és kis darabokra vágva, ugyancsak a
túróhoz keverjük. A tepsiben lévo tésztára halmozzuk a
tölteléket, egyenletesen elosztjuk, erre nyomkodjuk rá a
másik, kinyújtott tésztadarabot. (A tészta kissé szakad,
de nem baj, "megfoltozhatjuk".) A tetejét kevés tejjel
bekenjük, majd villával megszurkálva, betoljuk az
elomelegített, forró sütobe. Közepes lángon 10 percig
sütjük, ezután takarékon addig sütjük tovább, amíg a
teteje szép rozsdabarna lesz.


----------



## OttoPPP (2010 Szeptember 18)

Cseh túrós 
Hozzávalók: 
A tésztához: 20 dkg liszt, 20 dkg cukor, 20 dkg darált dió, 1 egész tojás, 1/2 csomag sütőpor, 15 dkg margarin. 
A töltelékhez: 75 dkg túró, 15 dkg margarin, 15 dkg cukor, 3 evőkanál liszt, 5 tojássárgája, 1 csomag vaníliás cukor. 
Máz: 5 tojásfehérje, 20 dkg cukor. 
A tészta alapanyagait jól összedolgozzuk, közepes tepsibe nyomkodjuk, és előmelegített sütőben 5-10 percig sütjük. A tölteléket is elkészítjük, jól kikavarjuk és egyenletesen az elősütött tészta tetejére simítjuk. Visszatesszük a sütőbe és közben az 5 tojásfehérjéből 20 dkg cukorral kemény habot verünk. A tészta tetejére kenjük és megszárítjuk.


----------



## zsolang (2010 Szeptember 18)

(


----------



## Lycidas (2010 Szeptember 18)

hi


----------



## Lycidas (2010 Szeptember 18)

hi hi


----------



## Lycidas (2010 Szeptember 18)

mar megint en


----------



## Lycidas (2010 Szeptember 18)

mar megint en de mar idegesit


----------



## Lycidas (2010 Szeptember 18)

meg 5 vagy 4 es aztan


----------



## Lycidas (2010 Szeptember 18)

nem irok ide többet ha meg lesz


----------



## Lycidas (2010 Szeptember 18)

wow mar senki nincs itt csak en irok?


----------



## Lycidas (2010 Szeptember 18)

hi


----------



## Manó 1978 (2010 Szeptember 18)

Szép napot mindenkinek


----------



## Lycidas (2010 Szeptember 18)

hallo


----------



## Andy1979 (2010 Szeptember 18)

*egy üzenet*

Szia

Szép napot !


----------



## Lycidas (2010 Szeptember 18)

es az utolso


----------



## Andy1979 (2010 Szeptember 18)

*üzenet folyt*


Szeretnék egy uj forumot nyitni


----------



## Andy1979 (2010 Szeptember 18)

*üzi*

kitaláltam egy jó témát


----------



## Andy1979 (2010 Szeptember 18)

*üzi..*

ami talán több embert is érdekelne


----------



## prod59 (2010 Szeptember 18)

nekem ez az első hozzászólásom


----------



## prod59 (2010 Szeptember 18)

és ez pedig a harmadik.


----------



## prod59 (2010 Szeptember 18)

Akarom mondani második


----------



## Andy1979 (2010 Szeptember 18)

*üzi... uj*


----------



## Lycidas (2010 Szeptember 18)

meg van a20 es meg se tudok letölteni semmit


----------



## Andy1979 (2010 Szeptember 18)

*üzi uj*

hasznos tanácsokat


----------



## prod59 (2010 Szeptember 18)

Rosszul mondom: a második volt a második és a harmadik a harmadik.


----------



## Andy1979 (2010 Szeptember 18)

*üzi még egy uj*

tapasztalatokat


----------



## prod59 (2010 Szeptember 18)

Lycidas írta:


> meg van a20 es meg se tudok letölteni semmit



Valószínűleg nem vagy még kétnapos regisztrált.


----------



## Andy1979 (2010 Szeptember 18)

*...*

szeretenék megosztani


----------



## prod59 (2010 Szeptember 18)

Lassan lesz meg ez a 20 üzenet.
Pedig nagyon izgatnak az e-book-ok.


----------



## prod59 (2010 Szeptember 18)

Hiszem még az amazon nem fedezte fel a magyarokban lévő potenciált.


----------



## prod59 (2010 Szeptember 18)

De remélem, hogy hamarosan igen.


----------



## Andy1979 (2010 Szeptember 18)

szeretnék megosztani


----------



## prod59 (2010 Szeptember 18)

Andy1979 írta:


> szeretnék megosztani



És mi tart vissza?


----------



## Andy1979 (2010 Szeptember 18)

gyüjtök i


----------



## prod59 (2010 Szeptember 18)

Remélem, hogy lassan már meg lesz a 20 hozzászólásom.


----------



## prod59 (2010 Szeptember 18)

Sajnos még csak 10-nél tartok.


----------



## prod59 (2010 Szeptember 18)

Már 11.


----------



## prod59 (2010 Szeptember 18)

12


----------



## prod59 (2010 Szeptember 18)

13


----------



## Andy1979 (2010 Szeptember 18)

és szeretnék másoktól is tanácsokat kapni


----------



## prod59 (2010 Szeptember 18)

14


----------



## Andy1979 (2010 Szeptember 18)

talán sikerül


----------



## prod59 (2010 Szeptember 18)

Andy1979 írta:


> és szeretnék másoktól is tanácsokat kapni



Mivel kapcsolatban szeretnél tanácsokat kapni?kiss


----------



## Andy1979 (2010 Szeptember 18)

összegyűjteni a 20 hozzászólást


----------



## prod59 (2010 Szeptember 18)

Andy1979 írta:


> talán sikerül


Minek kellene sikerülnie?

csak nem a bűvös húsznak?


----------



## prod59 (2010 Szeptember 18)

Látod, én már haladok.
Ha jól számolom, akkor ez már a 18.


----------



## Andy1979 (2010 Szeptember 18)

visszaszámlálás


----------



## prod59 (2010 Szeptember 18)

És most az utolsó előtti.


----------



## Andy1979 (2010 Szeptember 18)

20


----------



## prod59 (2010 Szeptember 18)

Talán ez a huszadik?


----------



## Andy1979 (2010 Szeptember 18)

19


----------



## prod59 (2010 Szeptember 18)

Igen, ez a huszadik.

Most már csak a két napot kell kiböjtölnöm.


----------



## Andy1979 (2010 Szeptember 18)

18


----------



## Andy1979 (2010 Szeptember 18)

Kedves prod59
visszafelé számolok.

és bocs, de csak most láttam meg az üzenetet.


----------



## Ellina (2010 Szeptember 18)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


Jelen!


----------



## Andy1979 (2010 Szeptember 18)

talán már 7 hozzászólást irtam


----------



## Ellina (2010 Szeptember 18)

negyedik?


----------



## Ellina (2010 Szeptember 18)

ötödik....


----------



## Andy1979 (2010 Szeptember 18)

9


----------



## Ellina (2010 Szeptember 18)

hatodik.... ha jól számolom...


----------



## Ellina (2010 Szeptember 18)

hetedik


----------



## Ellina (2010 Szeptember 18)

ez lesz a nyolc...


----------



## Ellina (2010 Szeptember 18)

ez már majdnem tíz... 
..


----------



## Ellina (2010 Szeptember 18)

ez már csak az lesz....


----------



## Ellina (2010 Szeptember 18)

11


----------



## Ellina (2010 Szeptember 18)

12


----------



## Ellina (2010 Szeptember 18)

13


----------



## Ellina (2010 Szeptember 18)

14


----------



## Andy1979 (2010 Szeptember 18)

hűha, elveszitettem a fonalat


----------



## angyalkám (2010 Szeptember 18)

Szép napot mindekinek!!!


----------



## Andy1979 (2010 Szeptember 18)

10


----------



## Ellina (2010 Szeptember 18)

15


----------



## Andy1979 (2010 Szeptember 18)

9


----------



## csusza30 (2010 Szeptember 18)

Wulfi írta:


> Köszi, Melitta! kiss


kettő


----------



## Andy1979 (2010 Szeptember 18)

8


----------



## Andy1979 (2010 Szeptember 18)

közeledik a cél


----------



## Andy1979 (2010 Szeptember 18)

7


----------



## Ellina (2010 Szeptember 18)

még kell 4


----------



## Andy1979 (2010 Szeptember 18)

6


----------



## Andy1979 (2010 Szeptember 18)

5


----------



## Ellina (2010 Szeptember 18)

már csak


----------



## Ellina (2010 Szeptember 18)

még kettő


----------



## Andy1979 (2010 Szeptember 18)

ez egyre érdekesebb


----------



## Andy1979 (2010 Szeptember 18)

4 mint négyszög


----------



## Ellina (2010 Szeptember 18)

utolsó előtti és...


----------



## Ellina (2010 Szeptember 18)

és az utolsó....?


----------



## Andy1979 (2010 Szeptember 18)

3:1 -ben , remélem valakit még sikreül szórakoztni is.


----------



## Andy1979 (2010 Szeptember 18)

közeledek


----------



## Andy1979 (2010 Szeptember 18)

hol is tartok ?


----------



## Andy1979 (2010 Szeptember 18)

2 kicsi lepke


----------



## Andy1979 (2010 Szeptember 18)

1 és...


----------



## Andy1979 (2010 Szeptember 18)

még egy ráadás


----------



## Andy1979 (2010 Szeptember 18)

Kedves Melitta

Köszi a segitséget, remélem jól számoltam és sikerül a 20 hozzászólás
Remélem, még valakit szorakozatatott is. 

Legyen szép napod !


----------



## csusza30 (2010 Szeptember 18)

nyami


----------



## Ellina (2010 Szeptember 18)

vagy elszámoltam? ...


----------



## Ellina (2010 Szeptember 18)

Ellina írta:


> vagy elszámoltam? ...


Nem!!!!!


----------



## mechwart (2010 Szeptember 18)

szia minnesotabol!


----------



## mechwart (2010 Szeptember 18)

Minneapolis


----------



## mechwart (2010 Szeptember 18)

szombat


----------



## mechwart (2010 Szeptember 18)

Aqua-t hallgatok


----------



## mechwart (2010 Szeptember 18)

- freaky friday


----------



## mechwart (2010 Szeptember 18)

oldal 4805


----------



## mechwart (2010 Szeptember 18)

Petofi Sandor


----------



## mechwart (2010 Szeptember 18)

tizenhet


----------



## mechwart (2010 Szeptember 18)

pulykak a hatsoudvarban


----------



## barnai (2010 Szeptember 18)

sziasztok!
Üdv Borsodból!


----------



## mechwart (2010 Szeptember 18)

koszonom


----------



## mechwart (2010 Szeptember 18)

husz


----------



## mechwart (2010 Szeptember 18)

*megegy*



mechwart írta:


> husz


elertem a huszat


----------



## barnai (2010 Szeptember 18)

gratula a 20-hoz!


----------



## barnai (2010 Szeptember 18)

Nekem még van mit gyúrnom a célig, de egyszer csak elérem...


----------



## csusza30 (2010 Szeptember 18)

esetleg egy kis waczak szálló...


----------



## Kóbi86 (2010 Szeptember 18)

1


----------



## Madelon (2010 Szeptember 18)

Hát akkor: 1


----------



## Madelon (2010 Szeptember 18)

legyen 2


----------



## Madelon (2010 Szeptember 18)

3


----------



## Madelon (2010 Szeptember 18)

hogy ennek mi értelme?


----------



## Madelon (2010 Szeptember 18)

ráadásul 20 mp


----------



## Madelon (2010 Szeptember 18)

várakozási idő


----------



## Madelon (2010 Szeptember 18)

mintha egy robot


----------



## Madelon (2010 Szeptember 18)

nem tudna


----------



## Madelon (2010 Szeptember 18)

beállítani magának


----------



## Madelon (2010 Szeptember 18)

20 mp várakozási időt


----------



## Madelon (2010 Szeptember 18)

na de máris


----------



## Madelon (2010 Szeptember 18)

megvan 11


----------



## Madelon (2010 Szeptember 18)

üzenet és még


----------



## Madelon (2010 Szeptember 18)

semmi értelmeset


----------



## bbanyai (2010 Szeptember 18)

*Jelen*

Sziasztok!

Én is itt vagyok a csapatban.
Sok szeretettel üdvözlök mindenkit!

Szép napot,
Balázs


----------



## Madelon (2010 Szeptember 18)

nem írtam


----------



## Madelon (2010 Szeptember 18)

illetve ezzel együt


----------



## Madelon (2010 Szeptember 18)

már 16


----------



## Madelon (2010 Szeptember 18)

vgagyis az a 16-os


----------



## Madelon (2010 Szeptember 18)

a 17. volt


----------



## Madelon (2010 Szeptember 18)

ez meg a 20. juhhé


----------



## Madelon (2010 Szeptember 18)

na még 1-et


----------



## vensz (2010 Szeptember 18)

5


----------



## vensz (2010 Szeptember 18)

6


----------



## ThomasGreat (2010 Szeptember 18)

Mcmlxxxix


----------



## ThomasGreat (2010 Szeptember 18)

Brumm


----------



## ThomasGreat (2010 Szeptember 18)

Háp


----------



## ThomasGreat (2010 Szeptember 18)

Beeeeeeeeeh


----------



## ThomasGreat (2010 Szeptember 18)

Csip


----------



## bfoldes (2010 Szeptember 18)

Alma, ananász.


----------



## bfoldes (2010 Szeptember 18)

bfoldes írta:


> Alma, ananász.


 Banán, barack.


----------



## bfoldes (2010 Szeptember 18)

Citrom!


----------



## bfoldes (2010 Szeptember 18)

Cseresznye?


----------



## bfoldes (2010 Szeptember 18)

Dinnye.


----------



## ThomasGreat (2010 Szeptember 18)

Paralelepipedon


----------



## bfoldes (2010 Szeptember 18)

Eper, egres.


----------



## ThomasGreat (2010 Szeptember 18)

jabulani


----------



## bfoldes (2010 Szeptember 18)

É... éticsiga? Hmmm.


----------



## bfoldes (2010 Szeptember 18)

Füge.


----------



## bfoldes (2010 Szeptember 18)

Gránátalma.


----------



## bfoldes (2010 Szeptember 18)

Gyümölcs.


----------



## bfoldes (2010 Szeptember 18)

Hibiszkusz...


----------



## bfoldes (2010 Szeptember 18)

Idared.


----------



## bfoldes (2010 Szeptember 18)

Jonatán.


----------



## bfoldes (2010 Szeptember 18)

Körte


----------



## bfoldes (2010 Szeptember 18)

Licsi. Lichi? Li-csi?


----------



## bfoldes (2010 Szeptember 18)

Málna. Mandarin.


----------



## bfoldes (2010 Szeptember 18)

Narancs.


----------



## bfoldes (2010 Szeptember 18)

Nyárfa


----------



## bfoldes (2010 Szeptember 18)

Oliva.


----------



## bfoldes (2010 Szeptember 18)

Zsálya.


----------



## Zsani111 (2010 Szeptember 18)

Hello Melitta!


----------



## Zsani111 (2010 Szeptember 18)

nekem úgy tűnik,már összeszedtem a 20 hozzászólást


----------



## Zsani111 (2010 Szeptember 18)

de a rendszer még mindig nem enged letölteni


----------



## Zsani111 (2010 Szeptember 18)

persze szívesen csevegek én itt veled,


----------



## Zsani111 (2010 Szeptember 18)

de ettől még nem jutok közelebb a kívánt tartalomhoz.


----------



## Beren (2010 Szeptember 18)

Helló!


----------



## karim (2010 Szeptember 18)

1


----------



## karim (2010 Szeptember 18)

2


----------



## trotty (2010 Szeptember 18)

Jelen


----------



## karim (2010 Szeptember 18)

Köszönet érte!


----------



## Mortor (2010 Szeptember 18)

Ez egy igen érdekes kezdeményezés a fórum-tól. De csak gratulálni tudok hozzá.


----------



## karim (2010 Szeptember 18)

Én is csatlakozom Zsanihoz! Hiába gyűjtögetek még mindig nem tudok hozzá jutni ahhoz amit szeretnék letölteni. Segítség!!!!


----------



## karim (2010 Szeptember 18)

72 az egy jó szám? Bocsi!


----------



## gercsy (2010 Szeptember 18)

hello


----------



## Arth (2010 Szeptember 19)

első üzi


----------



## Arth (2010 Szeptember 19)

második


----------



## Arth (2010 Szeptember 19)

harmadik


----------



## Arth (2010 Szeptember 19)

negyedik


----------



## Arth (2010 Szeptember 19)

ötödik


----------



## Arth (2010 Szeptember 19)

hatodik


----------



## Arth (2010 Szeptember 19)

7


----------



## Arth (2010 Szeptember 19)

8


----------



## lacuska65 (2010 Szeptember 19)

hi


----------



## lacuska65 (2010 Szeptember 19)

10


----------



## lacuska65 (2010 Szeptember 19)

11


----------



## lacuska65 (2010 Szeptember 19)

12


----------



## lacuska65 (2010 Szeptember 19)

13


----------



## lacuska65 (2010 Szeptember 19)

14


----------



## lacuska65 (2010 Szeptember 19)

15


----------



## lacuska65 (2010 Szeptember 19)

16


----------



## lacuska65 (2010 Szeptember 19)

17


----------



## lacuska65 (2010 Szeptember 19)

18


----------



## lacuska65 (2010 Szeptember 19)

19


----------



## lacuska65 (2010 Szeptember 19)

20


----------



## lacuska65 (2010 Szeptember 19)

201


----------



## lacuska65 (2010 Szeptember 19)

444


----------



## lacuska65 (2010 Szeptember 19)

411


----------



## bromar (2010 Szeptember 19)

1.


----------



## bromar (2010 Szeptember 19)

2. hsz


----------



## bromar (2010 Szeptember 19)

3.hsz


----------



## bromar (2010 Szeptember 19)

4.hsz


----------



## bromar (2010 Szeptember 19)

5.hsz


----------



## bromar (2010 Szeptember 19)

6,hsz


----------



## bromar (2010 Szeptember 19)

7.hsz


----------



## bromar (2010 Szeptember 19)

8.hsz


----------



## bromar (2010 Szeptember 19)

9.hsz


----------



## bromar (2010 Szeptember 19)

10.hsz


----------



## bromar (2010 Szeptember 19)

11.hsz


----------



## bromar (2010 Szeptember 19)

12.hsz


----------



## bromar (2010 Szeptember 19)

13.hsz


----------



## bromar (2010 Szeptember 19)

14.hsz


----------



## bromar (2010 Szeptember 19)

15.hsz


----------



## bromar (2010 Szeptember 19)

16.hsz


----------



## bromar (2010 Szeptember 19)

17.hsz


----------



## bromar (2010 Szeptember 19)

18.hsz


----------



## bromar (2010 Szeptember 19)

19.hsz


----------



## bromar (2010 Szeptember 19)

20. vége:``:


----------



## bromar (2010 Szeptember 19)

sziasztok
mit kell még tegyek a 20 hozzászólás után, hogy megnyithassak csatolmányokat?


----------



## bromar (2010 Szeptember 19)

nos? mi lesz? állandó szeretnék lenni...please...


----------



## Arth (2010 Szeptember 19)

hányadik is ez?


----------



## Arth (2010 Szeptember 19)

18


----------



## Arth (2010 Szeptember 19)

19


----------



## Arth (2010 Szeptember 19)

húsz


----------



## Maatkare (2010 Szeptember 19)

Üdv mindenkinek


----------



## vonalkodi (2010 Szeptember 19)

*hello*

Üdv mindenkinek én gyorsan szeretném összeszedni a 20 hozzászólást mert szeretnék kottákhoz jutni és a jazz területén én is tudnék szolgáltatni párat!


----------



## vonalkodi (2010 Szeptember 19)

úgyhogy ha valakinek szüksége van ilyesféle kottákra írjon mailt


----------



## vonalkodi (2010 Szeptember 19)

nemtudom milyen hasznos dolgot írhatnék még


----------



## vonalkodi (2010 Szeptember 19)

de megpróbálok hasznos információt is közölni csak sajnos még gondolkodnom kel mi legyen az


----------



## vonalkodi (2010 Szeptember 19)

már írtam négyet a semmiről remélem nem nagy baj ha így folytatom


----------



## vonalkodi (2010 Szeptember 19)

gondolom nem én lennék az egyetlen aki ilyet csinál de utána majd jóvá teszem


----------



## vonalkodi (2010 Szeptember 19)

tudtátok hogy 2 üzenet között kell lennie 20másodpercnek?


----------



## vonalkodi (2010 Szeptember 19)

8


----------



## vonalkodi (2010 Szeptember 19)

már nemsokára meglesz a 10 üzenetem


----------



## vonalkodi (2010 Szeptember 19)

ez már azért a fele


----------



## vonalkodi (2010 Szeptember 19)

remélem nemdobtok ki mert így csinálom de sajnos hétköznap kevésbé érek rá


----------



## vonalkodi (2010 Szeptember 19)

12


----------



## vonalkodi (2010 Szeptember 19)

13


----------



## vonalkodi (2010 Szeptember 19)

most már 14 már csak 6 kell tök jó


----------



## vonalkodi (2010 Szeptember 19)

de egyébként mért van ez a 20 hozzászólásos letöltési korlát?


----------



## vonalkodi (2010 Szeptember 19)

16


----------



## vonalkodi (2010 Szeptember 19)

17


----------



## vonalkodi (2010 Szeptember 19)

18


----------



## vonalkodi (2010 Szeptember 19)

19


----------



## vonalkodi (2010 Szeptember 19)

és ez lesz az utolsó de természetesen fogok én még írni nem csak töltögetni


----------



## vonalkodi (2010 Szeptember 19)

.


----------



## fekete0121 (2010 Szeptember 19)

*még 19*

még 19 hsz és leszedhetem a lányomnak a gyakorlást:!:


----------



## fekete0121 (2010 Szeptember 19)

18


----------



## fekete0121 (2010 Szeptember 19)

16


----------



## fekete0121 (2010 Szeptember 19)

15


----------



## fekete0121 (2010 Szeptember 19)

41


----------



## fekete0121 (2010 Szeptember 19)

ez sokáig fog így tartani


----------



## fekete0121 (2010 Szeptember 19)

034


----------



## fekete0121 (2010 Szeptember 19)

132


----------



## fekete0121 (2010 Szeptember 19)

5122


----------



## Chris888 (2010 Szeptember 19)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Chris888 (2010 Szeptember 19)

1


----------



## Chris888 (2010 Szeptember 19)

nah most már rájöttem miért nem birtam letöltenimert 20 hsz kell


----------



## fekete0121 (2010 Szeptember 19)

15521


----------



## fekete0121 (2010 Szeptember 19)

3r


----------



## Chris888 (2010 Szeptember 19)

2


----------



## Chris888 (2010 Szeptember 19)

3


----------



## fekete0121 (2010 Szeptember 19)

20 másodperc 20 hsz


----------



## Chris888 (2010 Szeptember 19)

grat fekete0121
Nekem még 15 hsz


----------



## fekete0121 (2010 Szeptember 19)

jaja annyi kell és milyen sokáig tart beirogatni


----------



## Chris888 (2010 Szeptember 19)

4


----------



## fekete0121 (2010 Szeptember 19)

köszi


----------



## Chris888 (2010 Szeptember 19)

5


----------



## fekete0121 (2010 Szeptember 19)

132312


----------



## Chris888 (2010 Szeptember 19)

hát igen sok idő,de utána meg lehet tölteni és ezért megér annyit


----------



## fekete0121 (2010 Szeptember 19)

nagyon uncsi hülyeségeket irogatni


----------



## Chris888 (2010 Szeptember 19)

6


----------



## fekete0121 (2010 Szeptember 19)




----------



## Chris888 (2010 Szeptember 19)

7


----------



## fekete0121 (2010 Szeptember 19)

még 3


----------



## Chris888 (2010 Szeptember 19)

nekem még 7


----------



## fekete0121 (2010 Szeptember 19)

2


----------



## Chris888 (2010 Szeptember 19)

8


----------



## fekete0121 (2010 Szeptember 19)

http://oregekotthona.clans.hu/ itt a végeXD


----------



## Chris888 (2010 Szeptember 19)

9


----------



## fekete0121 (2010 Szeptember 19)

szia további jó irkálást és letöltést


----------



## Chris888 (2010 Szeptember 19)

10


----------



## Chris888 (2010 Szeptember 19)

köszönömNeked isRemélem még összefutunk egyszer


----------



## Chris888 (2010 Szeptember 19)

11


----------



## Chris888 (2010 Szeptember 19)

12


----------



## Chris888 (2010 Szeptember 19)

13


----------



## Chris888 (2010 Szeptember 19)

14


----------



## Chris888 (2010 Szeptember 19)

15


----------



## Chris888 (2010 Szeptember 19)

16


----------



## DjBlueLight (2010 Szeptember 19)

Sziasztok! Nagyon jó a fórum, nagyon sok dolog van itt, ami sehol máshol.

Üdv


----------



## DjBlueLight (2010 Szeptember 19)

A múlt az élet fel nem használható maradéka, a jövő, pedig a legnagyobb kincs...


----------



## DjBlueLight (2010 Szeptember 19)

még 18


----------



## DjBlueLight (2010 Szeptember 19)

még 17


----------



## DjBlueLight (2010 Szeptember 19)

16


----------



## blackbull (2010 Szeptember 19)

Mennyi is az annyi?


----------



## DjBlueLight (2010 Szeptember 19)

hát még 15. És Neked, kedves Blackbull?


----------



## DjBlueLight (2010 Szeptember 19)

mert már csak 14


----------



## DjBlueLight (2010 Szeptember 19)

13


----------



## DjBlueLight (2010 Szeptember 19)

12


----------



## DjBlueLight (2010 Szeptember 19)

11


----------



## DjBlueLight (2010 Szeptember 19)

10


----------



## DjBlueLight (2010 Szeptember 19)

9


----------



## DjBlueLight (2010 Szeptember 19)

8-7


----------



## DjBlueLight (2010 Szeptember 19)

6


----------



## Jolimama (2010 Szeptember 19)

*Jelentkezés*

Régen járok már ide, több témát is olvasok, csak még nem írtam.


----------



## DjBlueLight (2010 Szeptember 19)

5


----------



## Jolimama (2010 Szeptember 19)

2


----------



## Jolimama (2010 Szeptember 19)

3


----------



## Jolimama (2010 Szeptember 19)

4


----------



## DjBlueLight (2010 Szeptember 19)

Én meg régebben regeltem, csak egy ideje már nem léptem be, és már elfelejtettem az accountom adatait


----------



## Jolimama (2010 Szeptember 19)

5


----------



## DjBlueLight (2010 Szeptember 19)

3


----------



## Jolimama (2010 Szeptember 19)

6


----------



## DjBlueLight (2010 Szeptember 19)

2


----------



## Jolimama (2010 Szeptember 19)

7


----------



## DjBlueLight (2010 Szeptember 19)

1


----------



## Jolimama (2010 Szeptember 19)

8


----------



## Jolimama (2010 Szeptember 19)

9


----------



## DjBlueLight (2010 Szeptember 19)

És megvan, köszönöm, szép napot kívánok mindenkinek!


----------



## Jolimama (2010 Szeptember 19)

10


----------



## DjBlueLight (2010 Szeptember 19)




----------



## Jolimama (2010 Szeptember 19)

Szép napot Neked is


----------



## Jolimama (2010 Szeptember 19)

12


----------



## Jolimama (2010 Szeptember 19)

13


----------



## Jolimama (2010 Szeptember 19)

14


----------



## Jolimama (2010 Szeptember 19)

15


----------



## Jolimama (2010 Szeptember 19)

16


----------



## Jolimama (2010 Szeptember 19)

17


----------



## Jolimama (2010 Szeptember 19)

18


----------



## Jolimama (2010 Szeptember 19)

19


----------



## Jolimama (2010 Szeptember 19)

Talán most már meg is lesz!


----------



## Jolimama (2010 Szeptember 19)

:11:


----------



## gabika28 (2010 Szeptember 19)

hello


----------



## Jolimama (2010 Szeptember 19)

*miért nem engedi használni a fórumot?*

Megvan a 20 hsz, 2008-ban regisztráltam, mégsem tudom a xszemes főrumot érdemben használni


----------



## gabika28 (2010 Szeptember 19)

szép napot mindenkinek


----------



## Szöszmösz91 (2010 Szeptember 19)

jelen :O


----------



## Szöszmösz91 (2010 Szeptember 19)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oRCb9Hqhhq4&feature=related


----------



## blackbull (2010 Szeptember 19)

Final countdown?

21?


----------



## Szöszmösz91 (2010 Szeptember 19)

blabla


----------



## blackbull (2010 Szeptember 19)

Elég lehangoló ez "Perfect Day"-nek, nem ?

20


----------



## Szöszmösz91 (2010 Szeptember 19)

3


----------



## blackbull (2010 Szeptember 19)

Hova mennyek hegyet mászni Budapesten?
Ezen a "Perfect Day"-en
19?


----------



## Szöszmösz91 (2010 Szeptember 19)

4

lehangoló, de szép. az eredeti a trainspotting zenéje.


----------



## blackbull (2010 Szeptember 19)

Kepp me hang in on ?!!!

18?


----------



## Szöszmösz91 (2010 Szeptember 19)

5


----------



## Szöszmösz91 (2010 Szeptember 19)

6


----------



## Szöszmösz91 (2010 Szeptember 19)

7


----------



## blackbull (2010 Szeptember 19)

Andalító ..áááááhhhghh

17? és csökken


----------



## Szöszmösz91 (2010 Szeptember 19)

8, egyszer csak találkozunk...


----------



## blackbull (2010 Szeptember 19)

16 lenne ?!


----------



## Szöszmösz91 (2010 Szeptember 19)

9


----------



## Szöszmösz91 (2010 Szeptember 19)

10


----------



## Szöszmösz91 (2010 Szeptember 19)

11


----------



## Szöszmösz91 (2010 Szeptember 19)

12


----------



## Szöszmösz91 (2010 Szeptember 19)

13


----------



## blackbull (2010 Szeptember 19)

megvan a legnagyobb prímszám...tovább mert nem ment neki(k)

15 ?


----------



## Szöszmösz91 (2010 Szeptember 19)

14


----------



## blackbull (2010 Szeptember 19)

14


----------



## Szöszmösz91 (2010 Szeptember 19)

15


----------



## blackbull (2010 Szeptember 19)

csapd le gyorsan !!!

13


----------



## Szöszmösz91 (2010 Szeptember 19)

16


----------



## blackbull (2010 Szeptember 19)

12 ez egy szép szám


----------



## Szöszmösz91 (2010 Szeptember 19)

17


----------



## blackbull (2010 Szeptember 19)

11


----------



## sipiandi (2010 Szeptember 19)

hali


----------



## Szöszmösz91 (2010 Szeptember 19)

18


----------



## Tóth Melinda (2010 Szeptember 19)

13


----------



## Szöszmösz91 (2010 Szeptember 19)

19, remélem...


----------



## sipiandi (2010 Szeptember 19)

14


----------



## Szöszmösz91 (2010 Szeptember 19)

és 20.


----------



## Tóth Melinda (2010 Szeptember 19)

21


----------



## blackbull (2010 Szeptember 19)

hol is tartottunk ? 

10 ?


----------



## sipiandi (2010 Szeptember 19)

4


----------



## Szöszmösz91 (2010 Szeptember 19)

jaj nem jó


----------



## blackbull (2010 Szeptember 19)

hol is tartottunk ? 

10 ?


----------



## Tóth Melinda (2010 Szeptember 19)

már 22


----------



## sipiandi (2010 Szeptember 19)

gyere a 7-ért!


----------



## Tóth Melinda (2010 Szeptember 19)

1


----------



## blackbull (2010 Szeptember 19)

9


----------



## sipiandi (2010 Szeptember 19)

várnod kell 48 órát a 20 hozzászólás megszerzése után


----------



## Tóth Melinda (2010 Szeptember 19)

kitartás


----------



## sipiandi (2010 Szeptember 19)

megéri


----------



## Tóth Melinda (2010 Szeptember 19)

33


----------



## sipiandi (2010 Szeptember 19)

mennyinél tartunk?


----------



## Tóth Melinda (2010 Szeptember 19)

remélem


----------



## Tóth Melinda (2010 Szeptember 19)

ezzel együtt 11


----------



## sipiandi (2010 Szeptember 19)

megvan a fele )))


----------



## blackbull (2010 Szeptember 19)

utánaszámoltam, és

8 ?


----------



## Tóth Melinda (2010 Szeptember 19)

gyors vagy


----------



## blackbull (2010 Szeptember 19)

aminek a fele (sem tréfa) 4


----------



## blackbull (2010 Szeptember 19)

Jó étvágyat mindenkinek a vasárnapi ebédhez.

Kérem gondoljatok egy pillanat erejéig az éhezőkre is.Köszönöm

ezmár majdnem 3


----------



## Tóth Melinda (2010 Szeptember 19)




----------



## blackbull (2010 Szeptember 19)

Akkor még 2 megerősítés


----------



## blackbull (2010 Szeptember 19)

és " ON THE TOP " No. 1

Melinda: melyik smile-i?


----------



## blackbull (2010 Szeptember 19)

Azt hiszem én meg is vagyok ....a számokkal term.

Remélem Ti is meglesztek 
sok sikert


----------



## Lborny (2010 Szeptember 19)

*szia*

sziasztok most regisztráltam igazábol egy könyvet szeretnék letölteni de ha már ittvgyok körül is nézek


----------



## Tóth Melinda (2010 Szeptember 19)

a várakozó


----------



## sipiandi (2010 Szeptember 19)

Egészségetekre az ebédet!


----------



## Tóth Melinda (2010 Szeptember 19)

viszont kivánjuk


----------



## sipiandi (2010 Szeptember 19)

Mit csinál a Barátnőm?


----------



## Lborny (2010 Szeptember 19)

*19*

jelenleg dolgozom úgyhogy van időm üzeneteket küldeni


----------



## Tóth Melinda (2010 Szeptember 19)

88


----------



## Lborny (2010 Szeptember 19)

*barátnő*

nem tudom a te barátnőd mit csinál az enyém ittül melettem őis dolgozik


----------



## Lborny (2010 Szeptember 19)

*munka*

Invitelnél dolgozom a 197 ben jó a munka van egykét hülye de az hol nincs nekem tetszik


----------



## Tóth Melinda (2010 Szeptember 19)

Pihenő állásban van, tévét néz


----------



## sipiandi (2010 Szeptember 19)

akkor jó munkát Nektek!


----------



## Lborny (2010 Szeptember 19)

*üzenet*

már 4 üzenetet írtam nincs sok értelme lehet mindjárt körbenézek


----------



## sipiandi (2010 Szeptember 19)

tV-nézős meg nagyon rászolgált a pihenésre!


----------



## Tóth Melinda (2010 Szeptember 19)

tudod azt mondják nagy az isten állatkertje, csak az a baj hogy alacsony a kerités


----------



## sipiandi (2010 Szeptember 19)

mindjárt meglesztek!


----------



## Tóth Melinda (2010 Szeptember 19)

kijár neki


----------



## sipiandi (2010 Szeptember 19)

na még egyet


----------



## Tóth Melinda (2010 Szeptember 19)

utolsó hajrá .


----------



## Lborny (2010 Szeptember 19)

*körbe*

körbe néztem egész sokan vannak a forumon


----------



## Lborny (2010 Szeptember 19)

*20*

nem tűnik soknak ez a 20 hozzászólás de azért mégis ha nincs ihleted


----------



## Lborny (2010 Szeptember 19)

*munka*

na hívásom volt akartam valmi írni biztos nemvolt fontos


----------



## Lborny (2010 Szeptember 19)

*10*

ez már a 10. üzenetem a felénél járok


----------



## Lborny (2010 Szeptember 19)

najó akkor mesélek magamról egyetemista vagyok


----------



## Lborny (2010 Szeptember 19)

veszprémben tanulok


----------



## proti92 (2010 Szeptember 19)

1


----------



## Lborny (2010 Szeptember 19)

mérnök informatika szakon


----------



## mamy (2010 Szeptember 19)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


----------



## proti92 (2010 Szeptember 19)

2


----------



## Lborny (2010 Szeptember 19)

proti látom teis kezded


----------



## Lborny (2010 Szeptember 19)

nekem márcsak 6 kell


----------



## Lborny (2010 Szeptember 19)

hurrá 5 darab


----------



## mamy (2010 Szeptember 19)

*)d:*




lantala írta:


> :d


----------



## Lborny (2010 Szeptember 19)

remélem a 2 napot nemkell kivárni


----------



## mamy (2010 Szeptember 19)

Lborny írta:


> hurrá 5 darab


----------



## Lborny (2010 Szeptember 19)

bár ha igen 2 napot tudok várni


----------



## Lborny (2010 Szeptember 19)

mamy köszi


----------



## Lborny (2010 Szeptember 19)

az utolsó


----------



## katitasi (2010 Szeptember 19)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


köszi
szia
köszi
szia 
jó!!!
szia
rendben
OKÉ
szia
jóó!!
rendben
yes
oké
szia
szia
oké
oké
szia
oké
jó


----------



## Szinii (2010 Szeptember 19)

hali.


----------



## Szinii (2010 Szeptember 19)

*csalódni csak olyan emberben lehet, akit már annyira szeretünk, hogy nem érdemli meg 
*​








Válaszok


----------



## Szinii (2010 Szeptember 19)

** ha a döntő pillanatban bátor leszek.mit törődöm azzal,hogy most mit érzek ?!.*


----------



## Szinii (2010 Szeptember 19)

Nem a külső dolgok tesznek minket boldoggá, hanem a dolgokhoz való hozzáállásunk. Ha nincs bennünk nyitottság, akkor a legvonzóbb társ szépsége is megfakul, és a legörömtelibb dolgok is unalmassá válnak.


----------



## GrezsaDavid (2010 Szeptember 19)

*20/1*

sziasztok


----------



## Szinii (2010 Szeptember 19)

Minden 'csak vicceltem' mögött van egy kis igazság, minden 'csak elgondolkoztam'-ban ott van egy kis kíváncsiság; minden 'nem tudom' mögött van egy kis tudás - és minden 'már nem érdekel' mögött van egy kis érzelem.


----------



## GrezsaDavid (2010 Szeptember 19)

20/2


----------



## Szinii (2010 Szeptember 19)

Meghalt minden,bárcsak én is meghalnék,ágyadon feküdnék, holtan és dermedten , Te benyitnál csendben, észrevennél engem, s talán akkor megértenéd mit jelentettél nekem.


----------



## Szinii (2010 Szeptember 19)

Volt egyszer egy lány, aki születésétől fogva vak volt, ezért utálta az 
egész világot és mindenkit benne, kivéve a barátját. Ő mindig ott volt 
vele, segített neki és biztatta. Míg egy nap végre találtak donort, aki 
felajánlotta a szemeit. A.........
lány nagyon örült neki. Ekkor a barátja megkérdezte tőle, ha látni fog,
hozzá megy-e feleségül? A lány igent mondott. Az operáció sikerült és 
mikor a lány először kinyitotta szemeit, a barátját látta, de ő is vak 
volt. A fiú megkérdezte, hogy most már akkor hozzá megy-e? A lány 
elutasította. Pár napon belül a lány kapott egy levelet, amiben a fiú 
megköszönte neki az összes gyönyörű átélt pillanatot és a levél végén 
állt egy mondat: vigyázz kérlek a szemeimre...


----------



## GrezsaDavid (2010 Szeptember 19)

20/3


----------



## GrezsaDavid (2010 Szeptember 19)

20/4


----------



## Szinii (2010 Szeptember 19)

*Most végleg vége, a kicsi lány aki mindenét neked adta, mára felnőtt és nem hagyja hogy, még több fájdalmat okozz neki!*


----------



## GrezsaDavid (2010 Szeptember 19)

20/5


----------



## GrezsaDavid (2010 Szeptember 19)

20/6


----------



## Szinii (2010 Szeptember 19)

*Sziasztook. Tudnátok még nekem ilyen idézeteket írni mint ez : 
*

*Lány: Lassíts. Félek.*
*Fiú: Nem. Ez vicces.*
*Lány: Nem, nem az. Kérlek, ez túl ijeszt**ő.*
*Fiú: Akkor mondd, hogy szeretsz.*
*Lány: Rendben, Szeretlek.Lassíts!*
*Fiú: Most ölelj meg. *
*...A lány megöleli.*
*Fiú: Letudnád venni rólam a bukósisakot és feltenni magadra?Zavar.*
*Az újságban másnap: Egy motor nekicsapódott egy épületnek egy fék hiba miatt. Két ember volt a motoron, de csak egy élte túl.*
*Az igazság az, hogy félúton tönkrement a fék, a fiú rájött, de nem akarta meg mondani a lánynak. Azért kérte a lányt, hogy mondja, hogy szereti és ölelje át az utolsó pillanatban, hogy érezze a lány szeretetét mielőtt meghal és azért adta át a bukósisakot, hogy a lány túlélje a balesetet.
*


----------



## GrezsaDavid (2010 Szeptember 19)

20/7


----------



## Szinii (2010 Szeptember 19)

*' . . Egy napon el kell veszíteni azt, akit szeretünk . . ' *


----------



## Szinii (2010 Szeptember 19)

*Vele vagy, őt öleled, rajtam nevetsz, ráadásul ő is rajtam nevet...pedig abban biztos lehetsz, hogy a történtek ellenére is nálam jobban soha, senki sem fog úgy szeretni téged, mint ahogy én szeretlek...még mindig!*


----------



## Szinii (2010 Szeptember 19)

*Nem rá tartozik, hogy nélküle csak tengődöm, hogy mellette, általa virulok
ki. Nem kötöm az orrára, hogy távolléte olyan szorongást kelt bennem, 
amit el sem bírna képzelni.
*


----------



## GrezsaDavid (2010 Szeptember 19)

20/8


----------



## Szinii (2010 Szeptember 19)

*Lehet, hogy szerettél volna, ha ismertél volna. Ha ismerted volna a 
gondolataimat. Ha végig sétáltál volna az álmaimon és az emlékeimen. ...
Igen lehet, hogy szerettél volna. Ha csak rászántad volna az időt.*


----------



## GrezsaDavid (2010 Szeptember 19)

20/9


----------



## Szinii (2010 Szeptember 19)

*Soha nem voltál őszinte, hogy nézel könnyedén így az emberek szemébe? Mondd, mit látsz a tükörbe?*


----------



## GrezsaDavid (2010 Szeptember 19)

20/10


----------



## Szinii (2010 Szeptember 19)

*Hihetetlen félelemmel jár úgy szeretni valakit, hogy már nem a 
tied.Félsz, hogy talál valakit, aki szebb.. aki jobb mint te. Félsz hogy
az a csöpp esély is eltűnik a sötétségben, ami még van...*


----------



## Szinii (2010 Szeptember 19)

már csak 5.


----------



## GrezsaDavid (2010 Szeptember 19)

20/11


----------



## Szinii (2010 Szeptember 19)

4


----------



## GrezsaDavid (2010 Szeptember 19)

20/12


----------



## GrezsaDavid (2010 Szeptember 19)

20/13


----------



## Szinii (2010 Szeptember 19)

3


----------



## Szinii (2010 Szeptember 19)

2


----------



## GrezsaDavid (2010 Szeptember 19)

20/14


----------



## Szinii (2010 Szeptember 19)

és kész.


----------



## GrezsaDavid (2010 Szeptember 19)

20/15


----------



## feher.a (2010 Szeptember 19)

Ez szuper!


----------



## GrezsaDavid (2010 Szeptember 19)

20/16


----------



## GrezsaDavid (2010 Szeptember 19)

20/17


----------



## feher.a (2010 Szeptember 19)

Köszi!


----------



## GrezsaDavid (2010 Szeptember 19)

20/18


----------



## Lucka4 (2010 Szeptember 19)

szép napot mindenkinek!


----------



## GrezsaDavid (2010 Szeptember 19)

20/19


----------



## GrezsaDavid (2010 Szeptember 19)

20/20


----------



## Lucka4 (2010 Szeptember 19)

2/20


----------



## feher.a (2010 Szeptember 19)

Kicsit lassú!


----------



## Lucka4 (2010 Szeptember 19)

4., de


----------



## feher.a (2010 Szeptember 19)

4/20


----------



## Lucka4 (2010 Szeptember 19)

5 tényleg


----------



## feher.a (2010 Szeptember 19)

5.


----------



## Lucka4 (2010 Szeptember 19)

6 szükség


----------



## feher.a (2010 Szeptember 19)

6.


----------



## Lucka4 (2010 Szeptember 19)

7 van


----------



## Lucka4 (2010 Szeptember 19)

8 erre?


----------



## feher.a (2010 Szeptember 19)

7.


----------



## Lucka4 (2010 Szeptember 19)

9 nem


----------



## feher.a (2010 Szeptember 19)

8.


----------



## Lucka4 (2010 Szeptember 19)

10 látom


----------



## Lucka4 (2010 Szeptember 19)

11 az


----------



## feher.a (2010 Szeptember 19)

Nem értem ez minek, de 9.


----------



## Lucka4 (2010 Szeptember 19)

12 értelmét...


----------



## feher.a (2010 Szeptember 19)

10


----------



## Lucka4 (2010 Szeptember 19)

13 4843


----------



## feher.a (2010 Szeptember 19)

11


----------



## Lucka4 (2010 Szeptember 19)

14 jelenléti ív


----------



## feher.a (2010 Szeptember 19)

12


----------



## Lucka4 (2010 Szeptember 19)

15 csak


----------



## feher.a (2010 Szeptember 19)

13


----------



## feher.a (2010 Szeptember 19)

14


----------



## Lucka4 (2010 Szeptember 19)

16 tárhelyet


----------



## feher.a (2010 Szeptember 19)

15


----------



## Lucka4 (2010 Szeptember 19)

17 foglal


----------



## feher.a (2010 Szeptember 19)

16


----------



## Lucka4 (2010 Szeptember 19)

18


----------



## feher.a (2010 Szeptember 19)

17


----------



## Lucka4 (2010 Szeptember 19)

19


----------



## feher.a (2010 Szeptember 19)

18


----------



## Lucka4 (2010 Szeptember 19)

én sem értem, de 20


----------



## feher.a (2010 Szeptember 19)

19


----------



## Lucka4 (2010 Szeptember 19)

így már oké?


----------



## feher.a (2010 Szeptember 19)

20


----------



## Lucka4 (2010 Szeptember 19)

még mindig nem oké, várj még két napot, majd akkor gyere vissza


----------



## fuci81 (2010 Szeptember 19)

21


----------



## fuci81 (2010 Szeptember 19)

22


----------



## fuci81 (2010 Szeptember 19)

23


----------



## fuci81 (2010 Szeptember 19)

24


----------



## fuci81 (2010 Szeptember 19)

25


----------



## fuci81 (2010 Szeptember 19)

26


----------



## irenke.seres (2010 Szeptember 19)

Szohoz sem jutok, csak probalkozok gyujtogetni


----------



## chikanae (2010 Szeptember 19)

5 perc angol


----------



## chikanae (2010 Szeptember 19)

english grammar in use


----------



## irenke.seres (2010 Szeptember 19)

*Segitsetek*

Nem tudom , egyedul nem megy , nem ertem hogy kell hozzaszolni valamihez


----------



## irenke.seres (2010 Szeptember 19)

*Hogyan*

Mi a tema amihez hozza kell szolni


----------



## irenke.seres (2010 Szeptember 19)

*Tema*

Mi a tema amihez hozza kell szolni 2


----------



## irenke.seres (2010 Szeptember 19)

*Tema*

Mi a tema amihez hozza kell szolni 3


----------



## irenke.seres (2010 Szeptember 19)

*Tema*

Mi a tema amihez hozza kell szolni 4


----------



## irenke.seres (2010 Szeptember 19)

*tema*

Mi a tema amihez hozza kell szolni 5


----------



## irenke.seres (2010 Szeptember 19)

*Most*

Most mar hozzaszoltam ez igy jo lesz, ha nem mond meg hogy kell


----------



## irenke.seres (2010 Szeptember 19)

*Uj tema*

Mondj egy uj temat amihez en is hozzaszolhatok


----------



## irenke.seres (2010 Szeptember 19)

*En*

Nem ertem a lenyeget, meselje el valaki


----------



## tincici (2010 Szeptember 19)

Üdv Mindenkinek!

Én most csatlakoztam és szeretném gyorsan összegyűjteni a 20 hozzászólást.


----------



## tincici (2010 Szeptember 19)

Jó ötleteket láttam azoktól a szupi emberektől akik korábban írtak.


----------



## tincici (2010 Szeptember 19)

olyan jó dolgok vannak ezen az oldalon.


----------



## tincici (2010 Szeptember 19)

minden ismerősömnek ajánlani fogom


----------



## tincici (2010 Szeptember 19)

Előttem áll az élet, és én nem látok tőle semmit!


----------



## tincici (2010 Szeptember 19)

Az különbözteti meg a darazsat a méhtől, hogy a darázs nem gyűjti a vasat


----------



## tincici (2010 Szeptember 19)

Én nem a cápáktól félek, hanem attól, hogy meg akarnak harapni.


----------



## tincici (2010 Szeptember 19)

Legnagyobb probléma az, ha a hülyeség akaraterővel és szorgalommal párosul.


----------



## tincici (2010 Szeptember 19)

Felrobbant, majd porig égett egy ház a kisvárosban. A tűzoltók az esetről a következő jegyző*könyvet vették fel:
�Szabó János, a háztulajdonos égő gyertyával kereste a pincében húzódó gázvezetéken a szivár*gás helyét. Megtalálta.�


----------



## tincici (2010 Szeptember 19)

Szoba kiadó:
� Mi ez a folt a mennyezeten?
� Itt régebben egy kémiaprofesszor lakott.
� Értem. Az ott a vegyszer.
� Nem. Az a professzor.


----------



## tincici (2010 Szeptember 19)

Jean, ugye maga komornyik? � Igen uram.
� Jegyezze meg, unom már a savanyú képét, és keresni fogok egy vidám nyikot.


----------



## tincici (2010 Szeptember 19)

Minek megy a vak az erdőbe? *�* Fának...


----------



## tincici (2010 Szeptember 19)

Hogyan teremtette Isten a legyet? � Légy!!!


----------



## tincici (2010 Szeptember 19)

Három szúnyog közül melyik a rendőr? � Amelyik nyakon csíp.


----------



## tincici (2010 Szeptember 19)

Melyek a világ legtanácstalanabb állatai? � A mitévő legyek!


----------



## tincici (2010 Szeptember 19)

Mitől fél az alma? � Attól, hogy kettévágták.


----------



## tincici (2010 Szeptember 19)

Miért ül a rendőr a kukán? *�* Mert belevaló srác.


----------



## tincici (2010 Szeptember 19)

Mi lesz a kenyérből, ha a medve ráül? � Bundás kenyér.


----------



## tincici (2010 Szeptember 19)

Futballmeccset játszanak a bogarak a rovarok ellen. A félidő végén egyik szurkoló odamegy a kispadhoz, és megkérdezi egy bogártól:
� Hát te miért ülsz a kispadon?
� Mert én cserebogár vagyok.


----------



## tincici (2010 Szeptember 19)

A tanító néni felszólítja Pistikét:
� Mondj egy gyűjtőszócskát!
� Persely.


----------



## tincici (2010 Szeptember 19)

A gyerekek az igeragozást tanulják az iskolában.
� Én fázom, te fázol, ő fázik. Milyen időben van ez Pistike?
� Hideg időben.


----------



## tincici (2010 Szeptember 19)

Mire táncol a matektanár? *�* Logaritmusra!


----------



## tincici (2010 Szeptember 19)

Remélem most már olvasgathatok.


----------



## Brody Marcsi (2010 Szeptember 19)

juhi! de jó! köszi szépen, ki is használom a lehetőséget!


----------



## Brody Marcsi (2010 Szeptember 19)

4


----------



## Brody Marcsi (2010 Szeptember 19)

5


----------



## Brody Marcsi (2010 Szeptember 19)

6


----------



## Brody Marcsi (2010 Szeptember 19)

7


----------



## Brody Marcsi (2010 Szeptember 19)

8


----------



## Brody Marcsi (2010 Szeptember 19)

9


----------



## Brody Marcsi (2010 Szeptember 19)

10


----------



## Brody Marcsi (2010 Szeptember 19)

11


----------



## Brody Marcsi (2010 Szeptember 19)

12


----------



## Brody Marcsi (2010 Szeptember 19)

13


----------



## Brody Marcsi (2010 Szeptember 19)

14


----------



## Brody Marcsi (2010 Szeptember 19)

15


----------



## Brody Marcsi (2010 Szeptember 19)

16


----------



## Brody Marcsi (2010 Szeptember 19)

17


----------



## Brody Marcsi (2010 Szeptember 19)

18


----------



## Brody Marcsi (2010 Szeptember 19)

19


----------



## Brody Marcsi (2010 Szeptember 19)

20! na még két nap


----------



## Ágnes40 (2010 Szeptember 19)

Köszönöm szépen!Annyira érdekes témákat találtam,de sajnos,mivel nem voltam tag,nem tudtam letölteni.Talán most.


----------



## fvalcsi (2010 Szeptember 19)

sziasztok


----------



## Ágnes40 (2010 Szeptember 19)

Akkor kezdjem meg?Jó.


----------



## fvalcsi (2010 Szeptember 19)

1


----------



## fvalcsi (2010 Szeptember 19)

2


----------



## Ágnes40 (2010 Szeptember 19)

3


----------



## fvalcsi (2010 Szeptember 19)

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## fvalcsi (2010 Szeptember 19)

bbbbbbbbbbbbbb


----------



## fvalcsi (2010 Szeptember 19)

asdf


----------



## fvalcsi (2010 Szeptember 19)

jklé


----------



## fvalcsi (2010 Szeptember 19)

1234


----------



## fvalcsi (2010 Szeptember 19)

még 10


----------



## fvalcsi (2010 Szeptember 19)

már csak 7


----------



## fvalcsi (2010 Szeptember 19)

hat


----------



## fvalcsi (2010 Szeptember 19)

utolsó 5


----------



## fvalcsi (2010 Szeptember 19)

négy


----------



## fvalcsi (2010 Szeptember 19)

visszaszámlálás: 3...


----------



## fvalcsi (2010 Szeptember 19)

2


----------



## fvalcsi (2010 Szeptember 19)

last one


----------



## Kitty07 (2010 Szeptember 19)

*ZEnei alapok*

SZiasztok!

Zenei alapokra lenne szükségem! Elsősorban musical-k érdekelnek. Segítségeteket előre is köszönöm!


----------



## Kitty07 (2010 Szeptember 19)

Nagyon tetszik ez az oldal! Most próbálom összehozni a 20 hozzászólást, hogy használni is tudjam!


----------



## Kitty07 (2010 Szeptember 19)

Keresem a Valahol Európában c. régi filmet!


----------



## Dattiló (2010 Szeptember 19)

hozzászólók


----------



## Dattiló (2010 Szeptember 19)

keresem az ember az atlantiszról címü filmet


----------



## Dattiló (2010 Szeptember 19)

ha valakinek meglenne annak őrölnék


----------



## Dattiló (2010 Szeptember 19)

nagyon


----------



## Dattiló (2010 Szeptember 19)

szép az élet, igy este!


----------



## Dattiló (2010 Szeptember 19)

és milyen szép lesz reggel.


----------



## Dattiló (2010 Szeptember 19)

nem látta valaki a kacsámat?


----------



## Dattiló (2010 Szeptember 19)

huha


----------



## Dattiló (2010 Szeptember 19)

amugy olvasni jó


----------



## Dattiló (2010 Szeptember 19)

a könyv egy remek alkotása az embernek


----------



## Dattiló (2010 Szeptember 19)

ez a gyözelmi mámor?


----------



## Dattiló (2010 Szeptember 19)

na akkor hogy van 11 2*?


----------



## Dattiló (2010 Szeptember 19)

helló belló


----------



## Dattiló (2010 Szeptember 19)

20 űzenet


----------



## Dattiló (2010 Szeptember 19)

ebben nincs köszönet


----------



## balazsne (2010 Szeptember 19)

*hozzászólás féle*

Szia! Összevissza bolyongok itt.


----------



## Dattiló (2010 Szeptember 19)

már csak 5


----------



## Dattiló (2010 Szeptember 19)

Szia! Összevissza bolyongok itt

szia én is!


----------



## Dattiló (2010 Szeptember 19)

de probálkozni kell!


----------



## balazsne (2010 Szeptember 19)

Akkor Setét Lajostól egy szép mondás
"Az élet szép, tenéked magyarázzam!"
Heltai Jenő : Néma levente


----------



## Dattiló (2010 Szeptember 19)

a profik valjon hogyan csinálják?


----------



## Dattiló (2010 Szeptember 19)

na én nem fogadtam hallgatást


----------



## balazsne (2010 Szeptember 19)

Mondjuk a kiskutya is a próbálkozásba döglött bele(Ez csak olyan mondás)


----------



## balazsne (2010 Szeptember 19)

Üdvözlet mindenkinek, talán holnap ügyesebb leszek


----------



## Dattiló (2010 Szeptember 19)

3 nap 21 üzenet!


----------



## barnai (2010 Szeptember 19)

sziasztok!
Ma újra próbálkozom!


----------



## barnai (2010 Szeptember 19)

És talán sikerül is összegyűjteni a maradék hozzászólást...


----------



## sonay (2010 Szeptember 19)

*CanadaHun - Kanadai Magyarok Fóruma - Anyóka*

:444: Nincs kinek 20 üzenetet küldeni, mert még nincsennek ismerőseim.


----------



## Marian69 (2010 Szeptember 19)

Helyesek ezek a katicák!


----------



## terato86 (2010 Szeptember 19)

ét cimbora beszélget:
- Holnap tárgyalásra kell mennem!
- Miért?
- Az anyósom leesett a tizedikről, én meg elkaptam.
- De hát ezért dicséret járna, nem pedig bűntetés!
- Igen, csak megvártam, amíg pattan egyet.


----------



## terato86 (2010 Szeptember 19)

Két ivócimbora beszélget:
- Mit mondott az anyósod tegnap este, mikor részegen mentél haza?
- Nem tudom, mert a mondókáját még most sem fejezte be.


----------



## terato86 (2010 Szeptember 19)

Arisztid levelet ír az anyósának.
- Miért írsz olyan nagy betűkkel? - kérdezi Tasziló.
- Mert nagyot hall szegény.


----------



## terato86 (2010 Szeptember 19)

Két barát találkozik:
- Részvétem ! Hallottam, hogy el kellett temetned az anyósodat.
- Mit tehettem volna, ha egyszer meghalt?


----------



## terato86 (2010 Szeptember 19)

A parasztember megveri az anyósát, ám az anyós feljelenti.
- Összesen 1500 forintra büntetem. -mondja a bíró.
- Miért éppen 1500-ra ? -kérdezi a paraszt.
- Mert 1000 a bírság és 500 az élvezeti adó!


----------



## terato86 (2010 Szeptember 19)

- Tudod, rettenetesen hasonlítasz az anyósomra - mondja Kovács a barátjának - leszámítva persze a bajuszt.
- De nekem nincs is bajuszom!
- Neked nincs, de az anyósomnak van!


----------



## terato86 (2010 Szeptember 19)

Két barát beszélget:
- Miért vagy így elekeresedve?
- Ne is kérdezd. Tíz évvel ezelőtt az anyósom a fejemre öntötte a forró bablevest, és azóta kopasz vagyok. Tegnap pedig a krumplifőzeléket, és most tönkrement a drága parókám.


----------



## terato86 (2010 Szeptember 19)

Két barát beszélget:
- Hallottad? Azt írta az újság, hogy egy férfi megölte az anyósát.
- Istenem! Vannak még bátor emberek!


----------



## terato86 (2010 Szeptember 19)

A börtönőr benyit a rabhoz:
- Jöjjön a beszélőre, mert itt van az anyósa!
Mire a rab:
- Mondja azt inkább neki, hogy házon kívül vagyok.


----------



## terato86 (2010 Szeptember 19)

Kovács a feleségével sétál. Egyszer csak megszólal:
- Vágj boldog és megelégedett képet!
- Miért?
- Mert ott jön az első anyósom.


----------



## terato86 (2010 Szeptember 19)

Az anyós haldoklik az ágyon:
- Jaj, mindjárt meghalok! A plafonon meg ott van egy pók! Mire a veje:
- Mama! Egyszerre csak egy dologra koncentráljon!


----------



## terato86 (2010 Szeptember 19)

Két barát beszélget:
- Mondd, mióta hord a feleséged a szoknyája felett is nadrágot?
- Amióta a drága mamája ellátja tanácsokkal.


----------



## terato86 (2010 Szeptember 19)

- Az én anyósom olyan, mint egy jó pohár sör!
- Miért, olyan finom?
- Nem. Jéghideg, és mikor elém kerül, habzik a szája.


----------



## terato86 (2010 Szeptember 19)

- Jenő! Miért beszéltél olyan gorombán a bejárónővel a telefonban?
- Ne haragudj, szívem, de először azt hittem, hogy az anyád az.


----------



## terato86 (2010 Szeptember 19)

Pisztolyával hadonászva egy férfi rohan be a rendőrségre:
- Felügyelő úr! Tartóztasson le! Otthon veszekedés közben elővettem a pisztolyomat, és rálőttem az anyósomra!
- Na és megsebesítette?
- Nem! Éppen ezért!


----------



## terato86 (2010 Szeptember 19)

A temetőben két szomszédos, frissen hantolt sír áll. Mindkettőnél egy-egy fekete ruhás férfi. Az egyik odaszól a másiknak:
- Feleség?
- Nem, anyós.
- Az is jó


----------



## terato86 (2010 Szeptember 19)

Esküvő után a vőlegény a menyasszonnyal feltűnés nélkül távozni készül, de az anyós az ajtóban útjukat állja.
- Vőmuram, aztán kímélje a kislányomat!
- Legyen nyugodt, mama!
- Csak azért mondom, mert áldott állapotban van.


----------



## terato86 (2010 Szeptember 19)

Két barát beszélget:
- Hallottad? A Kovács anyósa belesett a kanálisba.
- Szegény asszony!
- De időben érkezett segítség, és kihúzták.
- Szegény Kovács!


----------



## terato86 (2010 Szeptember 19)

Két barát beszélget:
- Az én anyósom olyan, hogy egy tárgyról órákig tud beszélni.
- Az semmi! Az enyémnek még tárgy sem kell, és napokig jár a szája


----------



## terato86 (2010 Szeptember 19)

Két rendőr beszélget:
- Képzeld, a sógorom meghalt epilepsziában.
- És hazahozzátok, vagy ott temetitek el?


----------



## terato86 (2010 Szeptember 19)

A rendőr a parkban gyanús neszezést hall egy bokor mélyéről. Odasiet:
- Közösülünk? Közösülünk? 500 forint helyszíni bírság!
Kinyúlik egy kéz a pénzzel, csak hogy a rendőr menjen már a fenébe. Tetszik a rendőrnek a módszer, odamegy a legközelebbi gyanús bokorhoz is:
- Közösülünk? Közösülünk? 500 forint helyszíni bírság!
Kinyúlik egy kéz a pénzzel, csak hogy a rendőr menjen már a fenébe.
A harmadik bokornál is megáll a rend őre:
- Közösülünk? Közösülünk? 500 forint helyszíni bírság!
Előbukkan két zilált, rémült fej. A rendőr teljesen megdöbben:
- Mi? Ketten vannak? 1000 forint!


----------



## topcat (2010 Szeptember 19)

11


----------



## topcat (2010 Szeptember 19)

12


----------



## topcat (2010 Szeptember 19)

14


----------



## topcat (2010 Szeptember 19)

20


----------



## topcat (2010 Szeptember 19)

*21*

21


----------



## topcat (2010 Szeptember 19)

22


----------



## topcat (2010 Szeptember 19)

23


----------



## topcat (2010 Szeptember 19)

24


----------



## topcat (2010 Szeptember 19)

25


----------



## topcat (2010 Szeptember 19)

19


----------



## topcat (2010 Szeptember 19)

20


----------



## topcat (2010 Szeptember 19)

21


----------



## topcat (2010 Szeptember 19)

22


----------



## puncsmignon (2010 Szeptember 19)

*helló*

kiss


----------



## puncsmignon (2010 Szeptember 19)

nem is értem....


----------



## puncsmignon (2010 Szeptember 19)

*itt*

vagyok \\m/


----------



## puncsmignon (2010 Szeptember 19)

*hej, hej*

:8:


----------



## puncsmignon (2010 Szeptember 19)

*integet*

hahaha:444:


----------



## puncsmignon (2010 Szeptember 19)

:!::77:kiss


----------



## puncsmignon (2010 Szeptember 19)

*héhéhé*

piszkos kis albérlet:9:


----------



## puncsmignon (2010 Szeptember 19)

*nono*

a Szondy utcában:9:


----------



## puncsmignon (2010 Szeptember 19)

de szép is volt...:lol:


----------



## puncsmignon (2010 Szeptember 19)

milyen rég is volt....:11:


----------



## puncsmignon (2010 Szeptember 19)

boldogok voltunk ott...


----------



## puncsmignon (2010 Szeptember 19)

mint egy palotában...:8:


----------



## puncsmignon (2010 Szeptember 19)

de rég is volt....:656:


----------



## puncsmignon (2010 Szeptember 19)

milyen szép is volt....:cry:


----------



## puncsmignon (2010 Szeptember 19)

tepertőkrémes kenyér:4:


----------



## puncsmignon (2010 Szeptember 19)

és pogácsa


----------



## puncsmignon (2010 Szeptember 19)

egy kis tejjával:12:


----------



## puncsmignon (2010 Szeptember 19)

vagy unicummal


----------



## puncsmignon (2010 Szeptember 19)

esetlegs sörrel:4:


----------



## puncsmignon (2010 Szeptember 19)

vagy borral...:!:


----------



## Nikicica2010 (2010 Szeptember 20)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Nikicica2010 (2010 Szeptember 20)

sziasztok


----------



## skiz (2010 Szeptember 20)

sziasztok


----------



## xBoriszx (2010 Szeptember 20)

vagy rummal


----------



## xBoriszx (2010 Szeptember 20)

de aki a sört szereti


----------



## xBoriszx (2010 Szeptember 20)

az azt is kaphat


----------



## xBoriszx (2010 Szeptember 20)

jo ez a kis forum


----------



## xBoriszx (2010 Szeptember 20)

itt minden van


----------



## xBoriszx (2010 Szeptember 20)

mi szem szájnak ingere


----------



## xBoriszx (2010 Szeptember 20)

bár én most egy kávét innék


----------



## xBoriszx (2010 Szeptember 20)

de lusta vagyok megcsinálni


----------



## xBoriszx (2010 Szeptember 20)

meg ugyis csak mellé menne a cukor


----------



## xBoriszx (2010 Szeptember 20)

azt meg utálom feltakarítani


----------



## xBoriszx (2010 Szeptember 20)

mert tök ragacsos lesz tőle minden


----------



## xBoriszx (2010 Szeptember 20)

főleg a papucsom alja


----------



## xBoriszx (2010 Szeptember 20)

aztán széthordom a lakásban


----------



## xBoriszx (2010 Szeptember 20)

a szőnyegre is


----------



## xBoriszx (2010 Szeptember 20)

azt meg nem lehet felmosni


----------



## xBoriszx (2010 Szeptember 20)

mert összeragadnak a bolyhok


----------



## xBoriszx (2010 Szeptember 20)

azokat meg egyesével szétszedni


----------



## xBoriszx (2010 Szeptember 20)

ráadásul a poratkák is megdöglenek


----------



## xBoriszx (2010 Szeptember 20)

bár lehet komálnák a cukrot


----------



## xBoriszx (2010 Szeptember 20)

bűr asszem azok lehullot bőr és korpadarabokat esznek


----------



## xBoriszx (2010 Szeptember 20)

Cukorral!


----------



## bagigab (2010 Szeptember 20)

Üdv Mindenkinek!


----------



## bagigab (2010 Szeptember 20)

Jó ez az oldal.


----------



## bagigab (2010 Szeptember 20)

Egy valamit kerestem...


----------



## bagigab (2010 Szeptember 20)

Aztán teljesen elvesztem a fórumtémákban


----------



## bagigab (2010 Szeptember 20)

Azt hiszem...


----------



## bagigab (2010 Szeptember 20)

Ez a 20 hozzászólás.


----------



## bagigab (2010 Szeptember 20)

Ebben a formában, nem teljesen értelmes.


----------



## bagigab (2010 Szeptember 20)

De mit tehet az ember.


----------



## bagigab (2010 Szeptember 20)

Egyébként attól jó egy közösség ha egy kicsit zárt kifelé.


----------



## bagigab (2010 Szeptember 20)

Nem kell mindenkit beengedni.


----------



## bagigab (2010 Szeptember 20)

Mondjuk ha kopogtat...


----------



## bagigab (2010 Szeptember 20)

Nem kizárt, hogy megéri megnézni ki az.


----------



## bagigab (2010 Szeptember 20)

Ha pedig tévednénk.


----------



## bagigab (2010 Szeptember 20)

Sosem késő becsukni az ajtót.


----------



## bagigab (2010 Szeptember 20)

Vagy mindent ujrakezdeni.


----------



## bagigab (2010 Szeptember 20)

Különben meg...


----------



## bagigab (2010 Szeptember 20)

Ha ennyi időt rászán az ember


----------



## bagigab (2010 Szeptember 20)

Igazán írhatna


----------



## bagigab (2010 Szeptember 20)

Értelmes dolgokat is.


----------



## bagigab (2010 Szeptember 20)

Na de talán majd legközelebb


----------



## bagigab (2010 Szeptember 20)

Addig üdv mindenkinek!


----------



## karessz (2010 Szeptember 20)

Kösziiii!!!!!!!444


----------



## bmk (2010 Szeptember 20)

szép napot


----------



## bmk (2010 Szeptember 20)

Megtudhatod most, ha e tárgykörben kutatsz,


----------



## bmk (2010 Szeptember 20)

mért él föld alatt a rút esőkukac.


----------



## bmk (2010 Szeptember 20)

Rágódott rég egy kérdésen a földigiliszta:


----------



## bmk (2010 Szeptember 20)

Miért utálja őt az ember, hiszen olyan tiszta?


----------



## bmk (2010 Szeptember 20)

Nem volt képes felelni rá sok oktalan állat,


----------



## bmk (2010 Szeptember 20)

hogy terem az emberszívben undor és utálat.


----------



## bmk (2010 Szeptember 20)

Végül megsúgta egy csendes esti órán


----------



## bmk (2010 Szeptember 20)

a svábbogár, azaz német ajkú csótány:


----------



## bmk (2010 Szeptember 20)

- Hörl mal zu! Én tudok esztet! Nekem van a lakás


----------



## bmk (2010 Szeptember 20)

Srévizavi a ház mellett, bei dem szemétrakás.


----------



## bmk (2010 Szeptember 20)

Én látok, ha spacírozni pemászok a házba:


----------



## bmk (2010 Szeptember 20)

tetejüktől talpukjáig fel vannak ruházva.


----------



## bmk (2010 Szeptember 20)

Hogyha téged nézlek, so én magamnak is restellem.


----------



## bmk (2010 Szeptember 20)

Nem szégyellsz te magad, du Schwein, így anyatojt mesztelen?!


----------



## bmk (2010 Szeptember 20)

Nix toll, nix szőr, csupasz potroh mutogatja!


----------



## bmk (2010 Szeptember 20)

Muszáj neked strimfli húzni, egy ink meg egy katya!


----------



## bmk (2010 Szeptember 20)

- Ingem, gatyám sohasem lesz, én ezt meg nem érem!


----------



## bmk (2010 Szeptember 20)

- Szólt a kukac, s föld alá vitte a szemérem.


----------



## bmk (2010 Szeptember 20)

/Romhányi: Kukac-sors/


----------



## bmk (2010 Szeptember 20)

remélem, tetszett


----------



## bmk (2010 Szeptember 20)




----------



## toroid (2010 Szeptember 20)

Hello!


----------



## toroid (2010 Szeptember 20)

1


----------



## toroid (2010 Szeptember 20)

2


----------



## toroid (2010 Szeptember 20)

3


----------



## toroid (2010 Szeptember 20)

4


----------



## toroid (2010 Szeptember 20)

5


----------



## toroid (2010 Szeptember 20)

6


----------



## toroid (2010 Szeptember 20)

7


----------



## toroid (2010 Szeptember 20)

8


----------



## toroid (2010 Szeptember 20)

9


----------



## toroid (2010 Szeptember 20)

10


----------



## toroid (2010 Szeptember 20)

11


----------



## toroid (2010 Szeptember 20)

abc


----------



## toroid (2010 Szeptember 20)

14


----------



## toroid (2010 Szeptember 20)

15


----------



## toroid (2010 Szeptember 20)

16


----------



## toroid (2010 Szeptember 20)

17


----------



## toroid (2010 Szeptember 20)

18


----------



## toroid (2010 Szeptember 20)

19


----------



## toroid (2010 Szeptember 20)

20


----------



## Terka856 (2010 Szeptember 20)

Köszönöm a hasznos információt, Melitta


----------



## toroid (2010 Szeptember 20)

Udv. mindenkinek.


----------



## Terka856 (2010 Szeptember 20)

Jók az idézeteid. Nem tudom a forrást, de kedvelem azt a mondást is, hogy "A hídon akkor kell átmennünk, amikor odaértünk". Terka


----------



## Terka856 (2010 Szeptember 20)

*Sziasztok*

Szép napot mindenkinek!


----------



## Terka856 (2010 Szeptember 20)

Gratulálok, én még csak gyűjtögető stádiumban vagyok...


----------



## Terka856 (2010 Szeptember 20)




----------



## Terka856 (2010 Szeptember 20)

én sem


----------



## Proctor1 (2010 Szeptember 20)

1


----------



## Proctor1 (2010 Szeptember 20)

2


----------



## Proctor1 (2010 Szeptember 20)

3


----------



## Proctor1 (2010 Szeptember 20)

4


----------



## Proctor1 (2010 Szeptember 20)

5


----------



## Proctor1 (2010 Szeptember 20)

6


----------



## Proctor1 (2010 Szeptember 20)

7


----------



## Proctor1 (2010 Szeptember 20)

8


----------



## Proctor1 (2010 Szeptember 20)

9


----------



## Proctor1 (2010 Szeptember 20)

10


----------



## Proctor1 (2010 Szeptember 20)

11


----------



## Terka856 (2010 Szeptember 20)

*érdeklődés*

Viaszos technikát szeretnék alkalmazni gyerekekkel. Szeretném megtudni, hogy milyen festék a legjobb ehhez. A segítséget előre is köszönöm.


----------



## Proctor1 (2010 Szeptember 20)

12


----------



## Proctor1 (2010 Szeptember 20)

13


----------



## Proctor1 (2010 Szeptember 20)

Bocs, mindjárt megvagyok...


----------



## Proctor1 (2010 Szeptember 20)

15


----------



## Proctor1 (2010 Szeptember 20)

16


----------



## Proctor1 (2010 Szeptember 20)

17


----------



## Proctor1 (2010 Szeptember 20)

18


----------



## Proctor1 (2010 Szeptember 20)

19


----------



## Proctor1 (2010 Szeptember 20)

Kösz, sziasztok...


----------



## Terka856 (2010 Szeptember 20)

Tetszik a logo-képed


----------



## vchris (2010 Szeptember 20)

Üdv! Mindenkinek!


----------



## vchris (2010 Szeptember 20)

2


----------



## vchris (2010 Szeptember 20)

3


----------



## vchris (2010 Szeptember 20)

4


----------



## vchris (2010 Szeptember 20)

5


----------



## vchris (2010 Szeptember 20)

A Háború : Béke


----------



## vchris (2010 Szeptember 20)

A Szabadság : Szolgaság


----------



## vchris (2010 Szeptember 20)

A Tudatlanság : Erő


----------



## Terka856 (2010 Szeptember 20)

Nálunk is süt a nap, de sajnos, csak 12 fokot mutat a kinti hőmérő


----------



## vchris (2010 Szeptember 20)

9


----------



## vchris (2010 Szeptember 20)

Nálunk is szép az idő / Borsodban/


----------



## vchris (2010 Szeptember 20)

Ideje volt már hogy lássuk a napot...


----------



## vchris (2010 Szeptember 20)

Délelőtt vágok egy kis fát


----------



## vchris (2010 Szeptember 20)

Délután pedig megyek endurózni


----------



## vchris (2010 Szeptember 20)

Két hete várok egy kis jóidőre


----------



## vchris (2010 Szeptember 20)

Unom a sarat, a mocskot, állandóan mosni a motort...


----------



## vchris (2010 Szeptember 20)

Retkesen hazaérni...


----------



## vchris (2010 Szeptember 20)

Meg tiszta vizesen


----------



## vchris (2010 Szeptember 20)

Szárítgatni a ruhát


----------



## vchris (2010 Szeptember 20)

Meg kezelni a megfázást


----------



## vchris (2010 Szeptember 20)

20


----------



## Terka856 (2010 Szeptember 20)

*gondolatok1*

"Nincsenek átmeneti korszakok, minden napunk az életünk legvalódibb része: ez az életünk." Popper Péter


----------



## VMester (2010 Szeptember 20)

1.ik


----------



## VMester (2010 Szeptember 20)

3.ik


----------



## VMester (2010 Szeptember 20)

2.ik


----------



## VMester (2010 Szeptember 20)

4.ik


----------



## VMester (2010 Szeptember 20)

5ik


----------



## VMester (2010 Szeptember 20)

6ik


----------



## VMester (2010 Szeptember 20)

7ik


----------



## VMester (2010 Szeptember 20)

8


----------



## deadrabbit (2010 Szeptember 20)

Ennek mi érteleme ide spammelni 20x?


----------



## VMester (2010 Szeptember 20)

9


----------



## VMester (2010 Szeptember 20)

10


----------



## VMester (2010 Szeptember 20)

11


----------



## VMester (2010 Szeptember 20)

12


----------



## VMester (2010 Szeptember 20)

13


----------



## VMester (2010 Szeptember 20)

14


----------



## VMester (2010 Szeptember 20)

15


----------



## VMester (2010 Szeptember 20)

16


----------



## VMester (2010 Szeptember 20)

17


----------



## VMester (2010 Szeptember 20)

18


----------



## VMester (2010 Szeptember 20)

19


----------



## VMester (2010 Szeptember 20)

20


----------



## VMester (2010 Szeptember 20)

21


----------



## VMester (2010 Szeptember 20)

22


----------



## bavoriupa (2010 Szeptember 20)

Sziasztok


----------



## bavoriupa (2010 Szeptember 20)

Fantasztikus nap ez a mai


----------



## bavoriupa (2010 Szeptember 20)

Annyi meló van mint szemét


----------



## bavoriupa (2010 Szeptember 20)

Csak nagyon hétfő van


----------



## bavoriupa (2010 Szeptember 20)

Kirándulni akarok


----------



## bavoriupa (2010 Szeptember 20)

Vagy valami jó filmet nézni


----------



## bavoriupa (2010 Szeptember 20)

RedBull-al próbálom ébren tartani magam


----------



## Oddi (2010 Szeptember 20)

Rex


----------



## Oddi (2010 Szeptember 20)

Lem elbeszélései és regényei esetében kérdésfeltevéseinek mélysége, egyedülálló szellemi fesztávolsága persze áttételesebben, de nem kevésbé átható erõvel jelenik meg. Egyik utolsó könyve, A kudarc ezt éppúgy példázza, mint korábbi nagy munkái, az Éden vagy Az Úr hangja. Ezek a mûvek olyan filozófiai, kozmológiai, metafizikai problémákat vetettek fel, melyekkel másutt nem lehetett, s ma sem nagyon lehet találkozni. A szaktudományos paradigmák széljárásának szeszélyei folytán ui. ez idõ szerint nem diskurzívak, ezért közönséges szakemberek nem is hozhatják szóba õket - csak formátummal bíró kívülállók.
Lem azonban nemcsak a gúzsban végzett mozgásmûvészetet gyakorolta, hanem olykor el is rugaszkodott kötelékeitõl. Ilyen "elrugaszkodottságai" során nem elbeszélõként, hanem a maga valójában mutatkozik meg: amikor filozófiai esszéíróként diszkurzív beszédben értekezik, vagy szellemes retorikával szól hozzá közügyekhez, esetleg a concept art körébe tartozó mûvészeti tervet ad közre. Ilyen "elrugaszkodásai" közé tartozik a Képzelt nagyság is, melyben elsõ látásra az elõszóírás mûvészetét látszik gyakorolni.


----------



## Oddi (2010 Szeptember 20)

Ám az elõszóírás paródiáin túlmenõen ez a könyv többrõl szól: Lem nem túloz, amikor azt írja, hogy mindegyikükkel más fajtájú és jelentéstartalmú ûrt nyit meg - lehetõségmezõket tár föl, új szellemi távlatokat szakít fel és tesz beláthatóvá. A fikciót itt nem pusztán a történetre, az elbeszélés hagyományos toposzaira alkalmazza, hanem kiterjeszti a tudományra és a mûvészetre. Így fikciója tényleg sciencia és koncepciója valóban (koncept-)mûvészet lesz. 
Lem mûve idõközben a kortárs képzõmûvészet részérõl is megerõsítést nyert: a 90-es években a bécsi akcioninizmus egyik tagja, Peter Weibel egy olyan csoportos kiállítást rendezett, melyen a kiállított mûvek mindegyike egy-egy fiktív mûvész "alkotása" volt. (Persze az alapos katalógus közreadta életrajzukat, részletesen szólt eddigi pályájukról, mûveikrõl, korábbi kiállításaikról!) A bemutató olyannyira sikeresnek bizonyult, hogy Weibelnek még saját galeristáját is sikerült megtévesztenie...


----------



## Oddi (2010 Szeptember 20)

Lem könyvének elsõ darabja méltán helyet kaphatna egy ilyen kiállításon, ui. a Nekróbák egy képzeletbeli kiállítás képeinek nagyon is plauzibilis leírását adja. A párosodó-pózokat ábrázoló röntgen-képek, a nekróbák sorozata ugyanakkor a koncept-mûvészetnek is része lehetne. A Nekróbák csontváz-párosai azonban nemcsak a mûvek concepcioját tartalmazzák, hanem alkalmat adnak alkotójuknak, hogy kifejtse állásontját Erosz és Thanatosz viszonyáról csakúgy, mint a mûvészet értelmérõl és mai áramlataival kapcsolatban.


----------



## Oddi (2010 Szeptember 20)

Második "elõszava" az eruntika tudományába vezet be. Errõl is elmondható - miként a könyv egészérõl -, hogy elsõ látásra tudományos mû benyomását kelti. Ha igazat mond, ez az igazság csaknem minden tudásunkat meghazudtolja. Ha hazudik, azt nagyszabásúan teszi... Ha nem elõbb, akkor itt tûnik fel Lem mûvének a nagy elõd, Jorge L. Borges munkáival mutatkozó párhuzama. A fikciót Borges is a történetmondás, a fabulálás hagyományos határain túlra, a filológia, az irodalom- és szellemtudományok területére terjesztette ki. Nála azonban a kenningek és a hozzájuk hasonlóan tudományos tárgyak, ill. teóriák mindvégig az emberi szellem tevékenységeként kerülnek bemutatásra. Az egy nemzedékkel idõsebb, és a természettudományok távlataiban otthonos Lem már más lehetõségekkel is számot vetett. A bitikus irodalom történetéhez írott bevezetése már a humán tudományok és mûvészetek körén túlra vezet, és a nem-emberi írásmûvészet és tudományosság lehetõségével szembesít.


----------



## Oddi (2010 Szeptember 20)

Következõ "elõszava", az Extelopédia valójában egy majdani, Állandóan Langyos Mesterséges Szûzbõrbe kötött lexikon hirdetésanyaga. Benne a tudományosság látszatával való üzérkedés, valamint az enciklopédikus tudás és a definitív igyekezet példás paródiája olvasható.


----------



## Oddi (2010 Szeptember 20)

Mindezek az "elõszavak" azonban tényleg csak bevezetésnek tekinthetõk a könyv utolsó, és terjedelmében és fajsúlyában egyaránt legtekintélyesebb részéhez, a GOLEM XIV.-hez. Ám ez a GOLEM nem az a Gólem; a névben - Lemnek a saját nevével ûzött szójátékán kívül - egy mozaikszó rejlik: a General Operator, Longrange, Ethically Stabilized, Multimodelling sorozat számítógépe. Ez a Mesterséges Intelligencia már olyannyira felülmúlja az emberi értelmet, hogy csak ritkán, és nem szívesen ereszkedik le annak szintjére. ( Elõdeihez hasonlóan katonai célból fejlesztették ki, ám üzembe helyezése után közölte, hogy ilyen tevékenységet nem végez...) A GOLEMben Lem megtalálta azt a nézõpontot, ahonnan végigtekinthet az idõk sokaságán. Nagyívû fejtegetésében a szkeptikus kritika szólama lételméleti spekulációkkal, az emberi történet elé visszanyúló történetfilozófiával fonódik össze.


----------



## Oddi (2010 Szeptember 20)

A sci-fi virágkora a hatvanas évekre esett; ekkor közege, megtámogatva a Holdraszállás keltette kozmikus reményekkel, kétségkívül kedvezõ közeget kínált a tágasabb távlatokhoz. Lem azonban akkoriban sem volt a haladás himnuszait zengõ kelet-nyugati vegyeskar szólistája. A társadalmi és technikai fejlõdést illetõ hûvös szkepszise különösen a keleti égtájakon talált kedvezõ olvasói fogadtatásra. A korszak szellemi légköre mindazonáltal még õt is fölöttébb optimista feltevésekre ragadtatták. A futurológiáról szóló könyvében például arról írt, hogy a jövõben be kell következnie az olyan területek átfogó szabályozásának, amelyeken eddig csak a spontán tényezõk érvényesültek és ezek között említi a tudományos kutatás és a technológia, valamint a nemzetek közötti kapcsolatokat. Azóta e téren is élesebbé vált látása és szkepszise méginkább elmélyült: A technológiai fejlõdést - mondja - éppoly kevéssé lehet irányítani, mint a biológiai evolúciót. És amióta a Szép új világ veszi körül, a folyamatokat formáló erõkrõl is változott a véleménye. Ugyan nem vált annyira végletessé, mint Baudrillard - aki szerint amennyiben a kapitalizmus fehér egerekkel is funkcionálna, egészen eltekintene az embertõl -, de nincs kétsége afelõl, hogy a fejlõdés tisztán gazdaságilag szabályozott. Korábban persze voltak idealisták is. Ilyen volt Zeppelin gróf. Vagy a Wright fivérek sem elsõsorban arra gondoltak elsõ repülõgépük kapcsán, hogy sok pénzt keressenek.


----------



## Oddi (2010 Szeptember 20)

Mostanra, mikorra már a scifi - nem kis részben tényleges kozmikus távlatok hiányában - fantasyvá fajult, vagy a virtualitásban talál "valós" hátterekre, Lem is felhagyott a mûfaj mûvelésével. Negyvenegynéhány könyvvel a háta mögött, országa és a világ eseményeit figyeli és kommentálja. A médiumok példa-kép-világát éppoly kártékonynak tartja, mint a közügyek intézõinek korlátoltságát, a demokratikus berendezkedés beszûkültségét a 4-5 éves távlatokra.


----------



## Oddi (2010 Szeptember 20)

Írt egy könyvet az informatikáról is, de amikor felajánlották neki az ingyenes hálózat-használatot, nem kért belõle. Az információs özönvíz közepette beéri a saját bárkájával; hatalmas könyvtára, és az asztalán halmozódó folyóiratok láttán nem kétséges, hogy forrásokban nem szenved hiányt. Egyébként is az a benyomása, hogy az internet több kárt okoz, mint amennyi hasznot hoz. Intuícióját alátámasztandó egy német közmondást idéz : "Amirõl nem tudok, az nem tüzel fel." Mindemellett, egy háromnegyednyi évszázaddal a háta mögött is életerõs és derûs. Egy sztoikus rendíthetetlen léleknyugalmával közli: egy olyan korszak kezdetén vagyunk, amely némi borzadállyal tölt el.


----------



## Oddi (2010 Szeptember 20)

1


----------



## Oddi (2010 Szeptember 20)

2


----------



## Oddi (2010 Szeptember 20)

3


----------



## Oddi (2010 Szeptember 20)

4


----------



## Oddi (2010 Szeptember 20)

5


----------



## Oddi (2010 Szeptember 20)

sejj


----------



## Oddi (2010 Szeptember 20)

hajj


----------



## Oddi (2010 Szeptember 20)

irgum


----------



## Oddi (2010 Szeptember 20)

burgum


----------



## Oddi (2010 Szeptember 20)

ejjej


----------



## Oddi (2010 Szeptember 20)

kösz


----------



## xGerdax (2010 Szeptember 20)

Üdv
1


----------



## xGerdax (2010 Szeptember 20)

2


----------



## xGerdax (2010 Szeptember 20)

3


----------



## alcsern (2010 Szeptember 20)

*1*

1


----------



## alcsern (2010 Szeptember 20)

2


----------



## alcsern (2010 Szeptember 20)

3


----------



## alcsern (2010 Szeptember 20)

4


----------



## alcsern (2010 Szeptember 20)

5


----------



## alcsern (2010 Szeptember 20)

6


----------



## alcsern (2010 Szeptember 20)

7


----------



## alcsern (2010 Szeptember 20)

8


----------



## alcsern (2010 Szeptember 20)

9


----------



## alcsern (2010 Szeptember 20)

10


----------



## alcsern (2010 Szeptember 20)

11


----------



## alcsern (2010 Szeptember 20)

12


----------



## alcsern (2010 Szeptember 20)

13


----------



## alcsern (2010 Szeptember 20)

14


----------



## alcsern (2010 Szeptember 20)

15


----------



## alcsern (2010 Szeptember 20)

16


----------



## alcsern (2010 Szeptember 20)

17


----------



## alcsern (2010 Szeptember 20)

18


----------



## alcsern (2010 Szeptember 20)

19


----------



## alcsern (2010 Szeptember 20)

20


----------



## Leeo (2010 Szeptember 20)

20


----------



## Leeo (2010 Szeptember 20)

19


----------



## Leeo (2010 Szeptember 20)

18


----------



## Leeo (2010 Szeptember 20)

17


----------



## Leeo (2010 Szeptember 20)

16


----------



## Leeo (2010 Szeptember 20)

15


----------



## Leeo (2010 Szeptember 20)

14


----------



## Leeo (2010 Szeptember 20)

13


----------



## Leeo (2010 Szeptember 20)

12


----------



## Leeo (2010 Szeptember 20)

11


----------



## amanyesz (2010 Szeptember 20)

Köszi 1


----------



## amanyesz (2010 Szeptember 20)

10


----------



## amanyesz (2010 Szeptember 20)

11


----------



## amanyesz (2010 Szeptember 20)

12


----------



## lele5 (2010 Szeptember 20)

Sziasztok udv. minden konyv fanatikusnak!


----------



## amanyesz (2010 Szeptember 20)

13


----------



## amanyesz (2010 Szeptember 20)

14


----------



## amanyesz (2010 Szeptember 20)

18


----------



## amanyesz (2010 Szeptember 20)

19


----------



## amanyesz (2010 Szeptember 20)

Azt hiszem kész


----------



## Leeo (2010 Szeptember 20)

10


----------



## Leeo (2010 Szeptember 20)

9


----------



## Leeo (2010 Szeptember 20)

8


----------



## Leeo (2010 Szeptember 20)

7


----------



## körte2 (2010 Szeptember 20)

Köszönjükt


----------



## körte2 (2010 Szeptember 20)

ez jó ötlet,


----------



## Leeo (2010 Szeptember 20)

6


----------



## Leeo (2010 Szeptember 20)

5


----------



## körte2 (2010 Szeptember 20)

azoknak akik nem szertenek gépelni.


----------



## körte2 (2010 Szeptember 20)

5


----------



## Leeo (2010 Szeptember 20)

4


----------



## Leeo (2010 Szeptember 20)

3


----------



## körte2 (2010 Szeptember 20)

6


----------



## Leeo (2010 Szeptember 20)

2


----------



## körte2 (2010 Szeptember 20)

7


----------



## Leeo (2010 Szeptember 20)




----------



## körte2 (2010 Szeptember 20)

8


----------



## körte2 (2010 Szeptember 20)

9


----------



## körte2 (2010 Szeptember 20)

10


----------



## körte2 (2010 Szeptember 20)

11


----------



## körte2 (2010 Szeptember 20)

12


----------



## körte2 (2010 Szeptember 20)

13


----------



## lele5 (2010 Szeptember 20)

sziasztok itt az elso hozzaszolas!


----------



## lele5 (2010 Szeptember 20)

hopp masodik!


----------



## lele5 (2010 Szeptember 20)

harmadik!


----------



## lele5 (2010 Szeptember 20)

4?


----------



## lele5 (2010 Szeptember 20)

5!


----------



## lele5 (2010 Szeptember 20)

6...


----------



## lele5 (2010 Szeptember 20)

7es


----------



## lele5 (2010 Szeptember 20)

8


----------



## lele5 (2010 Szeptember 20)

10


----------



## lele5 (2010 Szeptember 20)

11


----------



## lele5 (2010 Szeptember 20)

12!


----------



## lele5 (2010 Szeptember 20)

13


----------



## lele5 (2010 Szeptember 20)

14


----------



## lele5 (2010 Szeptember 20)

15


----------



## lele5 (2010 Szeptember 20)

16


----------



## lele5 (2010 Szeptember 20)

17


----------



## lele5 (2010 Szeptember 20)

18


----------



## lele5 (2010 Szeptember 20)

19


----------



## lele5 (2010 Szeptember 20)

huusszz!!!!


----------



## lele5 (2010 Szeptember 20)

!!!


----------



## körte2 (2010 Szeptember 20)

14


----------



## körte2 (2010 Szeptember 20)

15


----------



## körte2 (2010 Szeptember 20)

16


----------



## körte2 (2010 Szeptember 20)

17


----------



## körte2 (2010 Szeptember 20)

18


----------



## körte2 (2010 Szeptember 20)

19


----------



## körte2 (2010 Szeptember 20)

20!!!! Huh


----------



## Jammanager (2010 Szeptember 20)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Jammanager (2010 Szeptember 20)

Én visszafele számolok.


----------



## Jammanager (2010 Szeptember 20)

S csak 17től


----------



## Jammanager (2010 Szeptember 20)

17


----------



## Jammanager (2010 Szeptember 20)

16


----------



## Jammanager (2010 Szeptember 20)

15


----------



## Jammanager (2010 Szeptember 20)

14


----------



## Jammanager (2010 Szeptember 20)

13


----------



## Jammanager (2010 Szeptember 20)

12


----------



## Jammanager (2010 Szeptember 20)

11


----------



## Jammanager (2010 Szeptember 20)

10


----------



## Jammanager (2010 Szeptember 20)

9


----------



## Ildikeee8 (2010 Szeptember 20)

Helló mindenkinek!


----------



## Jammanager (2010 Szeptember 20)

8


----------



## Jammanager (2010 Szeptember 20)

7


----------



## Ildikeee8 (2010 Szeptember 20)

Ma szeretném összegyűjteni a 20-at!


----------



## Jammanager (2010 Szeptember 20)

Szia Ildikeee8!


----------



## Jammanager (2010 Szeptember 20)

Hogy telik a napod?


----------



## Jammanager (2010 Szeptember 20)

Nekem már nem kell sok hozzászólás.


----------



## Ildikeee8 (2010 Szeptember 20)

Idén szalagavatózom és szeretném leszedni Hooligans: emlékül című dalát, mert megkértek, hogy énekeljem el...


----------



## Jammanager (2010 Szeptember 20)

Hajrá. Gyorsan meg tudod csinálni.


----------



## Ildikeee8 (2010 Szeptember 20)

Köszönöm szépen jól! És a tiéd?


----------



## Ildikeee8 (2010 Szeptember 20)

Igyekszem!


----------



## Jammanager (2010 Szeptember 20)

Az nekem is megvan


----------



## Jammanager (2010 Szeptember 20)

Ha kell át tudom küldeni. 
Az én napom is remek


----------



## Jammanager (2010 Szeptember 20)

Jééé már el is értem a 20at.


----------



## Ildikeee8 (2010 Szeptember 20)

Itt vagy még Jammanager?


----------



## Ildikeee8 (2010 Szeptember 20)

Megtennéd, hogy átküldöd nekem?


----------



## Ildikeee8 (2010 Szeptember 20)

Nagyon megköszönném!


----------



## Jammanager (2010 Szeptember 20)

Adj egy elérhetőséget
MSN?


----------



## Ildikeee8 (2010 Szeptember 20)

Tényleg már mindenhol kerestem és egyszerűen sehol nincs...


----------



## Ildikeee8 (2010 Szeptember 20)

[email protected]


----------



## Ildikeee8 (2010 Szeptember 20)

Köszönöm szépen!!


----------



## Ildikeee8 (2010 Szeptember 20)

Lassan megvan a 20 hozzászólásom!


----------



## Ildikeee8 (2010 Szeptember 20)

13. ezzel


----------



## Ildikeee8 (2010 Szeptember 20)

Holnap megint új órarendet kapunk a suliban... mint mindig...


----------



## Ildikeee8 (2010 Szeptember 20)

2 hétig volt jó csak a régi...


----------



## Ildikeee8 (2010 Szeptember 20)

Idén érettségi... remélem jól fog sikerülni!


----------



## Ildikeee8 (2010 Szeptember 20)

Kedves emberek vannak ezen az oldalon!


----------



## Ildikeee8 (2010 Szeptember 20)

Mindenki olyan segítőkész és aranyos!


----------



## Ildikeee8 (2010 Szeptember 20)

Mindjárt megvan a 20!! Utolsónak elküldöm a kedvenc versem!


----------



## Ildikeee8 (2010 Szeptember 20)

*Juhász Gyula* 
*[SIZE=+0]Szerelem?[/SIZE]*

_Én nem tudom mi ez, de jó nagyon,
Elrévedezni némely szavadon,
mint alkonyég felhőjén, mely ragyog,
És rajta túl derengő csillagok. _
_Én nem tudom mi ez, de édes ez, 
Egy pillantásod hogyha megkeres, 
mint napsugár, ha villan a tetőn, 
holott borongón már az este jön. _
_Én nem tudom mi ez, de érezem, 
hogy megszépült megint az életem,
Szavaid selyme szíven simogat, 
Mint márciusi szél a sírokat. _
_Én nem tudom mi ez, de jó nagyon, 
Fájása édes, hadd fájjon, hagyom. 
Ha balgaság, ha tévedés, legyen 
Ha szerelem, bocsájtsd ezt meg nekem! _


----------



## graczer (2010 Szeptember 20)

Az a helyzet, hogy még csak az elsőnél tartok...


----------



## misstutu (2010 Szeptember 20)

Hello Mindenki!


----------



## graczer (2010 Szeptember 20)

négy


----------



## graczer (2010 Szeptember 20)

öt


----------



## graczer (2010 Szeptember 20)

hét


----------



## graczer (2010 Szeptember 20)

ja, nem is hét hanem hat


----------



## graczer (2010 Szeptember 20)

nyolc


----------



## graczer (2010 Szeptember 20)

kilenc


----------



## graczer (2010 Szeptember 20)

tíz


----------



## graczer (2010 Szeptember 20)

tizenegy


----------



## graczer (2010 Szeptember 20)

tizenkettő


----------



## graczer (2010 Szeptember 20)

tizenhárom


----------



## graczer (2010 Szeptember 20)

tizennégy


----------



## graczer (2010 Szeptember 20)

tizenöt


----------



## graczer (2010 Szeptember 20)

tizenhat


----------



## graczer (2010 Szeptember 20)

tizenhét


----------



## graczer (2010 Szeptember 20)

tizennyolc


----------



## graczer (2010 Szeptember 20)

tizenkilenc


----------



## graczer (2010 Szeptember 20)

húúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúsz


----------



## pubi6911 (2010 Szeptember 20)

A nehéz kezdet!


----------



## pubi6911 (2010 Szeptember 20)

Már a második!


----------



## pubi6911 (2010 Szeptember 20)

Ez akár bronzérmes is lehetne!


----------



## pubi6911 (2010 Szeptember 20)

Már négynél tartok!


----------



## pubi6911 (2010 Szeptember 20)

Érik a tök!


----------



## pubi6911 (2010 Szeptember 20)

Hasad a pad!


----------



## pubi6911 (2010 Szeptember 20)

Zsemlét süt a pék!


----------



## pubi6911 (2010 Szeptember 20)

Üres a polc!


----------



## KingVince (2010 Szeptember 20)

*hozzászólok*

most írok egy hozzászólást


----------



## KingVince (2010 Szeptember 20)

most gyorsan szólok hozzá


----------



## KingVince (2010 Szeptember 20)

*érdekel*

csak két dolog érdekel igazán:
a termodell használata a deskriptíva rendszerében, és a néninek az izéje


----------



## KingVince (2010 Szeptember 20)

*most*

Az orvosok azért beszélnek latinul hogy a betegek szokják a holtnyelvet.


----------



## KingVince (2010 Szeptember 20)

*puff*

A jovoben az a legjobb hogy csak egynapi adagokban jon.


----------



## pubi6911 (2010 Szeptember 20)

Kis Ferenc


----------



## pubi6911 (2010 Szeptember 20)

Tíz


----------



## pubi6911 (2010 Szeptember 20)

Tiszta víz


----------



## KingVince (2010 Szeptember 20)

*kikk*

finom a kindertojás csak a sárgáját nehéz lenyelni


----------



## pubi6911 (2010 Szeptember 20)

Ha nem tiszta,


----------



## pubi6911 (2010 Szeptember 20)

vidd vissza,


----------



## pubi6911 (2010 Szeptember 20)

Majd a cica


----------



## pubi6911 (2010 Szeptember 20)

megissza!


----------



## KingVince (2010 Szeptember 20)

*makk*

Álltalában a majd holnap a hét legzsúfoltabb napja


----------



## pubi6911 (2010 Szeptember 20)

Még öt!


----------



## pubi6911 (2010 Szeptember 20)

Már csak négy!!


----------



## KingVince (2010 Szeptember 20)

*hu*

és most mindenki megijedt


----------



## pubi6911 (2010 Szeptember 20)

Közelg a cél!!!


----------



## pubi6911 (2010 Szeptember 20)

Még egy!!!!


----------



## pubi6911 (2010 Szeptember 20)

Győzelem!!!!!


----------



## KingVince (2010 Szeptember 20)

*pikk*

99999999999999999 -edik


----------



## KingVince (2010 Szeptember 20)

*a fele*

a fele megvan\\m/


----------



## KingVince (2010 Szeptember 20)

*hii*

A legrosszabb dolog a cenzúrában ...........


----------



## seashell (2010 Szeptember 20)

*Üdvözlet*

Üdv!

Hosszú évek óta járok ide, de most jött el az idő a regisztrálásra!
Remélem hasznos tag lehetek.


----------



## seashell (2010 Szeptember 20)

kezdjük a gyüjtögetést!


----------



## seashell (2010 Szeptember 20)

erre isteni az idő, remélem más is élvezi a napsütést!


----------



## KRISis (2010 Szeptember 20)

jaj 1


----------



## KRISis (2010 Szeptember 20)

de 2


----------



## seashell (2010 Szeptember 20)

a legjobbakat mindenkinek!!


----------



## KRISis (2010 Szeptember 20)

én 4


----------



## KRISis (2010 Szeptember 20)

a 5


----------



## KRISis (2010 Szeptember 20)

strandot 6


----------



## KRISis (2010 Szeptember 20)

mert 7


----------



## KRISis (2010 Szeptember 20)

ott 8


----------



## KRISis (2010 Szeptember 20)

annyira 9


----------



## KRISis (2010 Szeptember 20)

szép 10


----------



## KRISis (2010 Szeptember 20)

és 11


----------



## KRISis (2010 Szeptember 20)

jó 12


----------



## KRISis (2010 Szeptember 20)

annyi 13


----------



## seashell (2010 Szeptember 20)

gyűjtögetünk


----------



## KRISis (2010 Szeptember 20)

kedveset 14


----------



## seashell (2010 Szeptember 20)

gyűlik


----------



## KRISis (2010 Szeptember 20)

látok 15


----------



## KRISis (2010 Szeptember 20)

hallok 16 jaja, elvagyunk, picit lassú, de megyeget, megyeget : )))


----------



## seashell (2010 Szeptember 20)

17


----------



## seashell (2010 Szeptember 20)

19


----------



## KRISis (2010 Szeptember 20)

és még 17


----------



## KRISis (2010 Szeptember 20)

bambi 18


----------



## KRISis (2010 Szeptember 20)

is 19


----------



## KRISis (2010 Szeptember 20)

kapható 20


----------



## KRISis (2010 Szeptember 20)

nananaaaaaaanaaaaaaaaaaaaa, nanananaaaa naaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Mimike4 (2010 Szeptember 20)

Jó!


----------



## Kardi81 (2010 Szeptember 20)

Sziaszto!


----------



## Kardi81 (2010 Szeptember 20)

Még sokat kell írnom.


----------



## Kardi81 (2010 Szeptember 20)

Nem is tudom még mennyit.


----------



## Kardi81 (2010 Szeptember 20)

Még sokat kell


----------



## Kardi81 (2010 Szeptember 20)

Még 11


----------



## Kardi81 (2010 Szeptember 20)

Még 10


----------



## Kardi81 (2010 Szeptember 20)

Csenge lovagol.


----------



## Kardi81 (2010 Szeptember 20)

Ugrat is


----------



## Kardi81 (2010 Szeptember 20)

De csak 1 métert.


----------



## Kardi81 (2010 Szeptember 20)

Elég gyenge.


----------



## Kardi81 (2010 Szeptember 20)

Sokat kell neki gyakorolni.


----------



## Kardi81 (2010 Szeptember 20)

Van ideje. Fiatal.


----------



## Kardi81 (2010 Szeptember 20)

Na még 3.


----------



## Kardi81 (2010 Szeptember 20)

Már csak 2.


----------



## Kardi81 (2010 Szeptember 20)

Még 1.


----------



## Kardi81 (2010 Szeptember 20)

csak vicceltem Csenge jól ugrat és nem gyenge


----------



## őszilevél (2010 Szeptember 20)

Ne felejtsd el, hogy nem megkapni azt, amit kívánsz, néha csodálatos szerencse!


----------



## gali73 (2010 Szeptember 20)

*ősz*

Szeretném megnézni a képeket.


----------



## gali73 (2010 Szeptember 20)

ide kell írni?


----------



## Terka856 (2010 Szeptember 20)

*ősz*

Szeptember 23-tól december 22-ig tart a csillagászati ősz. 

Az őszi napéjegyenlőség napjához - szeptember 23. - és az azt követő időszakhoz az elmúlás, búcsúzás és a számadás köthető.


----------



## gali73 (2010 Szeptember 20)

Filigrán képet szeretnék.


----------



## gali73 (2010 Szeptember 20)

Valami őszit.


----------



## gali73 (2010 Szeptember 20)

Aztán jön a tél.


----------



## gali73 (2010 Szeptember 20)

Húsz ilyet kell írnom?


----------



## Terka856 (2010 Szeptember 20)

*ősz1*

Petőfi Sándor:

SZEPTEMBER VÉGÉN 

Még nyílnak a völgyben a kerti virágok,
Még zöldel a nyárfa az ablak előtt,
De látod amottan a téli világot?
Már hó takará el a bérci tetőt.
Még ifju szivemben a lángsugarú nyár
S még benne virít az egész kikelet,
De íme sötét hajam őszbe vegyűl már,
A tél dere már megüté fejemet. 

Elhull a virág, eliramlik az élet...
Űlj, hitvesem, űlj az ölembe ide!
Ki most fejedet kebelemre tevéd le,
Holnap nem omolsz-e sirom fölibe?
Oh mondd: ha előbb halok el, tetemimre
Könnyezve borítasz-e szemfödelet?
S rábírhat-e majdan egy ifju szerelme,
Hogy elhagyod érte az én nevemet? 

Ha eldobod egykor az özvegyi fátyolt,
Fejfámra sötét lobogóul akaszd,
Én feljövök érte a síri világból
Az éj közepén, s oda leviszem azt,
Letörleni véle könyűimet érted,
Ki könnyeden elfeledéd hivedet,
S e szív sebeit bekötözni, ki téged
Még akkor is, ott is, örökre szeret! 

(Koltó, 1847. szeptember.)


----------



## gali73 (2010 Szeptember 20)

Ez még csak a 8.


----------



## gali73 (2010 Szeptember 20)

Kicsit lassú a gép.


----------



## gali73 (2010 Szeptember 20)

10


----------



## gali73 (2010 Szeptember 20)

Fele már megvan.


----------



## gali73 (2010 Szeptember 20)

Miért kell ezt?


----------



## gali73 (2010 Szeptember 20)

Mintát szeretnék!


----------



## gali73 (2010 Szeptember 20)

Ezt Kanadában is olvassák?


----------



## gali73 (2010 Szeptember 20)

Magyarul?


----------



## gali73 (2010 Szeptember 20)

16


----------



## gali73 (2010 Szeptember 20)

Még 3!


----------



## gali73 (2010 Szeptember 20)

2


----------



## gali73 (2010 Szeptember 20)

Mindjárt vége?


----------



## ominoto1 (2010 Szeptember 20)

1


----------



## gali73 (2010 Szeptember 20)

Kész!


----------



## ominoto1 (2010 Szeptember 20)

Sziasztok!


----------



## ominoto1 (2010 Szeptember 20)

3


----------



## ominoto1 (2010 Szeptember 20)

4


----------



## ominoto1 (2010 Szeptember 20)

5


----------



## gali73 (2010 Szeptember 20)

*....*

Nem tudom megnézni a képeket


----------



## ominoto1 (2010 Szeptember 20)

6


----------



## Terka856 (2010 Szeptember 20)

Jól használható sablonokat találtam az ajánlott oldalon, köszönet érte!


----------



## ominoto1 (2010 Szeptember 20)

7


----------



## Kipper (2010 Szeptember 20)

jelen


----------



## ominoto1 (2010 Szeptember 20)

8


----------



## ominoto1 (2010 Szeptember 20)

9


----------



## Kipper (2010 Szeptember 20)

ismét


----------



## ominoto1 (2010 Szeptember 20)

10


----------



## ominoto1 (2010 Szeptember 20)

11


----------



## Kipper (2010 Szeptember 20)

ok


----------



## Kipper (2010 Szeptember 20)

17


----------



## Kipper (2010 Szeptember 20)

19


----------



## Kipper (2010 Szeptember 20)

21


----------



## Terka856 (2010 Szeptember 20)

Köszönöm a linkeket, sok egyszerűen elkészíthető ajándék ötletét, és nagyszerű pps-bemutatókat találtam, Terka


----------



## dyap (2010 Szeptember 20)

Sziasztok!


----------



## dyap (2010 Szeptember 20)

Beköszöntem.


----------



## schneeeule (2010 Szeptember 20)

Amit mindenkinek kívánnék:
"Ha én írhatnám sorsod könyvét, szíved, lelked vágyát, életed örömét,oly széppé írnám, mint egy tündér álom, a legboldogabb Te lennél ezen a világon!"


----------



## dyap (2010 Szeptember 20)

Van pár jó fórum ami érdekel.


----------



## dyap (2010 Szeptember 20)

könyvek...


----------



## dyap (2010 Szeptember 20)

zene...


----------



## dyap (2010 Szeptember 20)

chat...


----------



## dyap (2010 Szeptember 20)

barátok...


----------



## dyap (2010 Szeptember 20)

film...


----------



## dyap (2010 Szeptember 20)

művészet...


----------



## dyap (2010 Szeptember 20)

divat...


----------



## dyap (2010 Szeptember 20)

színház...


----------



## dyap (2010 Szeptember 20)

mozi...


----------



## dyap (2010 Szeptember 20)

főzés...


----------



## KingVince (2010 Szeptember 20)

*tititititit*

hát én most is hozzászóltam


----------



## KingVince (2010 Szeptember 20)

*naon*

naon szeretném


----------



## KingVince (2010 Szeptember 20)

*pikkolo*

a pita pitralon


----------



## KingVince (2010 Szeptember 20)

*tipp*

Anovényektol turelmet az állatoktól huséget tanulunk


----------



## KingVince (2010 Szeptember 20)

*aha*

A chiliszósz határozott fellépésu ketchup


----------



## KingVince (2010 Szeptember 20)

*lala*

már naon unom


----------



## KingVince (2010 Szeptember 20)

*ja*

ajándék csónak ne nézd a lapát


----------



## KingVince (2010 Szeptember 20)

*fíha*

megvannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gyógymacs (2010 Szeptember 20)

Sziasztok! Én is gyűjtő vagyok


----------



## KingVince (2010 Szeptember 20)

*ja*

A szomjúság az az állapot amikor két sor kozott még innék egyet


----------



## Gyógymacs (2010 Szeptember 20)

Hozzászólásokat gyűjtök


----------



## Gyógymacs (2010 Szeptember 20)

Mert érdekelnek az e-bookok, és olvasók


----------



## Gyógymacs (2010 Szeptember 20)

Meg a keresztszemes hímzés


----------



## Gyógymacs (2010 Szeptember 20)

Meg a farmerama


----------



## Gyógymacs (2010 Szeptember 20)

Aki nem ismeri, próbálja ki!


----------



## Gyógymacs (2010 Szeptember 20)

www.farmerama.com


----------



## Gyógymacs (2010 Szeptember 20)

Nagyon cuki játék, főleg a nyugit kedvelőknek


----------



## Gyógymacs (2010 Szeptember 20)

Nem kell senkit lerohannod, gazdálkodhatsz kedves szomszédaiddal


----------



## Gyógymacs (2010 Szeptember 20)

Ugyanilyen játék még az én kicsi tanyám


----------



## Gyógymacs (2010 Szeptember 20)

és a kertbirodalom is, már ami a témát illeti


----------



## Gyógymacs (2010 Szeptember 20)

Mert a farmerama a legötletesebb


----------



## Gyógymacs (2010 Szeptember 20)

és a legviccesebb is.


----------



## Gyógymacs (2010 Szeptember 20)

Az állatok különböző hangokat adnak, választhatsz, hogy mit termesztesz


----------



## schneeeule (2010 Szeptember 20)

sziasztok


----------



## Gyógymacs (2010 Szeptember 20)

Vagy tenyésztesz, vagy gyümölcsfákat ültetsz


----------



## schneeeule (2010 Szeptember 20)

van ötletetek miért nem tudok képet feltölteni?


----------



## Gyógymacs (2010 Szeptember 20)

Vagy a műhelyekre gyúrsz Na végre, meg van a 20!


----------



## schneeeule (2010 Szeptember 20)

annak mennie kellene "állandó tag" státusz nélkül is, nem?


----------



## schneeeule (2010 Szeptember 20)

ollaolla, de gyorsan mennek itt a hozzászólások


----------



## schneeeule (2010 Szeptember 20)

photoshopolok


----------



## schneeeule (2010 Szeptember 20)

youtubeon szuper kis bemutatók vannak


----------



## schneeeule (2010 Szeptember 20)

minden egyes lépésről, egyáltalán nem bonyolult


----------



## schneeeule (2010 Szeptember 20)

ha meglesz a jogosultságom egy pedagógiai és egy sütés-főzés topikot mindenképpen szeretnék nyitni...


----------



## schneeeule (2010 Szeptember 20)

éééés.... visszaszámláláááás...


----------



## schneeeule (2010 Szeptember 20)

3,2,1.....20! Ilyen sorrendben


----------



## novakdani (2010 Szeptember 20)

*asdf*

asdf


----------



## novakdani (2010 Szeptember 20)

sdf


----------



## novakdani (2010 Szeptember 20)

12


----------



## gyurcsan73 (2010 Szeptember 20)

Na akkor el is kezdem a 20 hozzászólást, mert az unoka várja a feladatlapokat. Üdv mindenkinek!


----------



## novakdani (2010 Szeptember 20)

5


----------



## novakdani (2010 Szeptember 20)

4


----------



## novakdani (2010 Szeptember 20)

6


----------



## novakdani (2010 Szeptember 20)

7


----------



## novakdani (2010 Szeptember 20)

8.g


----------



## novakdani (2010 Szeptember 20)

9


----------



## novakdani (2010 Szeptember 20)

10


----------



## novakdani (2010 Szeptember 20)

11


----------



## novakdani (2010 Szeptember 20)

12


----------



## novakdani (2010 Szeptember 20)

13


----------



## novakdani (2010 Szeptember 20)

14


----------



## novakdani (2010 Szeptember 20)

15


----------



## novakdani (2010 Szeptember 20)

16


----------



## novakdani (2010 Szeptember 20)

17


----------



## novakdani (2010 Szeptember 20)

18


----------



## novakdani (2010 Szeptember 20)

19


----------



## novakdani (2010 Szeptember 20)

20


----------



## novakdani (2010 Szeptember 20)

,.n


----------



## simonmate (2010 Szeptember 20)

*hej*

hjjj


----------



## simonmate (2010 Szeptember 20)

hijjj


----------



## simonmate (2010 Szeptember 20)

ojj


----------



## simonmate (2010 Szeptember 20)

k


----------



## Lupin1920 (2010 Szeptember 20)

*Szevasztok!*

Szevasztok


----------



## Lupin1920 (2010 Szeptember 20)

20 hozzászólás kell?


----------



## Lupin1920 (2010 Szeptember 20)

meglesz még ma. :9


----------



## Lupin1920 (2010 Szeptember 20)

remélem a gyorsválasz is annak számít


----------



## gyurcsan73 (2010 Szeptember 20)

Egészen jó film a Kéjjel-nappal...


----------



## Lupin1920 (2010 Szeptember 20)

vagy nem?


----------



## Lupin1920 (2010 Szeptember 20)

szeva gyurcsán. :9


----------



## Lupin1920 (2010 Szeptember 20)

mi ujság?


----------



## Lupin1920 (2010 Szeptember 20)

hát akkor jó.


----------



## Lupin1920 (2010 Szeptember 20)

szóval akkor...


----------



## Lupin1920 (2010 Szeptember 20)

kék az ég és zöld a fü.


----------



## Lupin1920 (2010 Szeptember 20)

a gyorsválasznál miért kell várni?


----------



## Lupin1920 (2010 Szeptember 20)

elszivok egy cigit.


----------



## Lupin1920 (2010 Szeptember 20)

az azzsony meg alszik.


----------



## gyurcsan73 (2010 Szeptember 20)

Cameron Diaz nagyon ott van még mindig!


----------



## Lupin1920 (2010 Szeptember 20)

ne b**szatok má ki velem.


----------



## Lupin1920 (2010 Szeptember 20)

nekem kirsten stewart jön be.


----------



## gyurcsan73 (2010 Szeptember 20)

De valahogy Tom Cruise még mindig vicces akciószerepben is.


----------



## Lupin1920 (2010 Szeptember 20)

az egy jó csaj.


----------



## Lupin1920 (2010 Szeptember 20)

szóval cigi


----------



## gyurcsan73 (2010 Szeptember 20)

Ő sem rossz!


----------



## Lupin1920 (2010 Szeptember 20)

te is letölteni akarsz?


----------



## Lupin1920 (2010 Szeptember 20)

de még jó csaj a katie becknisale is.


----------



## Lupin1920 (2010 Szeptember 20)

kész má a 20?


----------



## Lupin1920 (2010 Szeptember 20)

még nincs.


----------



## gyurcsan73 (2010 Szeptember 20)

Kellene egy kis nudlit mikróznom, kis dejóval, porcukorral. Hmm...


----------



## Lupin1920 (2010 Szeptember 20)

vagy még nem vagyok 2 napos.


----------



## Albe (2010 Szeptember 20)

:d


----------



## gyurcsan73 (2010 Szeptember 20)

Igen, de ugye még két nap, mindegy, ráérek.


----------



## Albe (2010 Szeptember 20)

Már csak 19 hozzászólást kell írnom...


----------



## gyurcsan73 (2010 Szeptember 20)

Azért vicces ez a film!


----------



## Albe (2010 Szeptember 20)

Tévedtem már csak 18-at


----------



## Albe (2010 Szeptember 20)

Jó társaságban repül az idő!


----------



## gyurcsan73 (2010 Szeptember 20)

Csak el ne felejtsek 2 nap múlva visszanézni!


----------



## Albe (2010 Szeptember 20)

Az információért meg kell küzdeni... Korunk "fizetőeszköze"


----------



## gyurcsan73 (2010 Szeptember 20)

Igen, az idő az egyik legrelatívabb dolog a mi kis világunkban. Az agy is teljesen másképp érzékel, bár erről még folynak kutatások.


----------



## gyurcsan73 (2010 Szeptember 20)

Mint ahogy a következő 30-40 év legjövedelmezőbb munkája a szemétbányászat lesz! Hihetetlen, hogy mennyi nyersanyagot dugunk a föld alá!


----------



## Albe (2010 Szeptember 20)

Valami hasznos info is legyen: http://www.webforditas.hu


----------



## gyurcsan73 (2010 Szeptember 20)

Csak abban reménykedem, hogy lesz itt a földön valaki, aki még él akkor. Mert ha így haladunk...


----------



## gyurcsan73 (2010 Szeptember 20)

A google is elég jól fordít!


----------



## Albe (2010 Szeptember 20)

Már látom, hogy 20 üzenet után megnyílnak a korlátlan lehetőségek...


----------



## gyurcsan73 (2010 Szeptember 20)

Egyébként szívesen élnék Kanadában, de a nagy vágyam Alaszka, mert ott jó hideg van és sok a hó, amit imádok!


----------



## gyurcsan73 (2010 Szeptember 20)

Bár a grizzliktől eléggé félnék, de a jávorszarvas aranyos. Meg az a sok erdő, tó...


----------



## simonmate (2010 Szeptember 20)

x


----------



## Albe (2010 Szeptember 20)

Vajon az 1 vendég milyen témát böngészik itt?


----------



## simonmate (2010 Szeptember 20)

mokk


----------



## simonmate (2010 Szeptember 20)

7


----------



## simonmate (2010 Szeptember 20)

8


----------



## simonmate (2010 Szeptember 20)

9


----------



## simonmate (2010 Szeptember 20)

10


----------



## Albe (2010 Szeptember 20)

Üdv mindenkinek
Nagyon jó kis site ,örülök hogy ráakadtam


----------



## simonmate (2010 Szeptember 20)

11


----------



## simonmate (2010 Szeptember 20)

12


----------



## simonmate (2010 Szeptember 20)

13


----------



## gyurcsan73 (2010 Szeptember 20)

Na lassan meg is lesz a 20.


----------



## Albe (2010 Szeptember 20)

Üdv a kanadai magyaroknak!


----------



## simonmate (2010 Szeptember 20)

14


----------



## gyurcsan73 (2010 Szeptember 20)

Szia Albe!


----------



## simonmate (2010 Szeptember 20)

15


----------



## simonmate (2010 Szeptember 20)

16


----------



## Albe (2010 Szeptember 20)

Egyébként miért van ez a 20 hozzászólásos letöltési korlát?


----------



## simonmate (2010 Szeptember 20)

17


----------



## simonmate (2010 Szeptember 20)

18


----------



## simonmate (2010 Szeptember 20)

19


----------



## simonmate (2010 Szeptember 20)

jippikájé maafaka


----------



## gyurcsan73 (2010 Szeptember 20)

Gondolom a két napos várakozással esetleg az eredeti funkcióját is megismeri addig az ember.


----------



## simonmate (2010 Szeptember 20)

nojolvan


----------



## Albe (2010 Szeptember 20)

1 vendég megunta a témát.


----------



## gyurcsan73 (2010 Szeptember 20)

Na mindegy, lassan megyek is, csak még 1 ezen kívül.


----------



## gyurcsan73 (2010 Szeptember 20)

Mindenkinek kellemes és hasznos továbbiakat. Sziasztok!


----------



## Albe (2010 Szeptember 20)

Én is jó böngészést kívánok minden kedves Látogatónak!


----------



## Albe (2010 Szeptember 20)

Már látom magam előtt a célomat.


----------



## Albe (2010 Szeptember 20)

Minden út az első lépéssel kezdődik.


----------



## Albe (2010 Szeptember 21)

De jól kezdődik ez a hét is!


----------



## Albe (2010 Szeptember 21)

Hajrá Optimisták!


----------



## Albe (2010 Szeptember 21)

Jöttem, láttam, ...


----------



## Albe (2010 Szeptember 21)

Éjfélt ütött már az óra! Térek mindjárt nyugovóra!


----------



## Albe (2010 Szeptember 21)

20


----------



## kisqbi (2010 Szeptember 21)

én is itt vagyok


----------



## kisqbi (2010 Szeptember 21)

sziasztok


----------



## kisqbi (2010 Szeptember 21)

az az igazság hogy egy gitárkotta miatt tévedtem erre az oldalra


----------



## kisqbi (2010 Szeptember 21)

és ez a pálinka dal


----------



## kisqbi (2010 Szeptember 21)

viszont két ismerősőm is,, jóbarátaim is kinnt vannak


----------



## kisqbi (2010 Szeptember 21)

vadászpilóta képzésen


----------



## kisqbi (2010 Szeptember 21)

eléggé irigylem őket


----------



## kisqbi (2010 Szeptember 21)

mindenesetre most nem kanadába készülünk hanem:


----------



## kisqbi (2010 Szeptember 21)

Rómába


----------



## kisqbi (2010 Szeptember 21)

amúgy nagyon kedvesnek tűnik ez a fórum


----------



## eckp (2010 Szeptember 21)

1


----------



## kisqbi (2010 Szeptember 21)

és még csak 10...


----------



## eckp (2010 Szeptember 21)

2


----------



## kisqbi (2010 Szeptember 21)

pár szót még magamról:
3D grafikával foglalkozom, van egy pár fős kis cégem...


----------



## eckp (2010 Szeptember 21)

3


----------



## eckp (2010 Szeptember 21)

4


----------



## kisqbi (2010 Szeptember 21)

mostanában kezd beindulni... bár ez lehet hogy túlzás...
de azért jópár reklámfilmet lenyomtunk itthon...


----------



## eckp (2010 Szeptember 21)

5


----------



## kisqbi (2010 Szeptember 21)

ha valakit netán itt érdekel az ilyenfajta szolgáltatás... keressen meg bátran
ionart.hu oldalon


----------



## eckp (2010 Szeptember 21)

6


----------



## kisqbi (2010 Szeptember 21)

én meg csak várom hogy összegyűljön a 20 hozzászólásom


----------



## eckp (2010 Szeptember 21)

7


----------



## kisqbi (2010 Szeptember 21)

de ez még mindig csak 16


----------



## eckp (2010 Szeptember 21)

8


----------



## eckp (2010 Szeptember 21)

9


----------



## eckp (2010 Szeptember 21)

10


----------



## eckp (2010 Szeptember 21)

11


----------



## eckp (2010 Szeptember 21)

12


----------



## kisqbi (2010 Szeptember 21)

17


----------



## kisqbi (2010 Szeptember 21)

18


----------



## eckp (2010 Szeptember 21)

13


----------



## kisqbi (2010 Szeptember 21)

19


----------



## eckp (2010 Szeptember 21)

14


----------



## kisqbi (2010 Szeptember 21)

20


----------



## eckp (2010 Szeptember 21)

15


----------



## eckp (2010 Szeptember 21)

16


----------



## eckp (2010 Szeptember 21)

17


----------



## eckp (2010 Szeptember 21)

18


----------



## eckp (2010 Szeptember 21)

19


----------



## eckp (2010 Szeptember 21)

20


----------



## salimar (2010 Szeptember 21)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


 Sziasztok természetesen szeretném összeszedni a 20 hozzászólást,
de be is köszönnék


----------



## Terka856 (2010 Szeptember 21)

*Beköszönés*

Jó reggelt mindenkinek! Boldog névnapot az Ildikóknak!


----------



## itoth (2010 Szeptember 21)

Hello ,Itt vagyok.

üdv mindenkinek

Köszönöm


----------



## itoth (2010 Szeptember 21)

Én is kellemes névnapot kivánok az ildikóknak.


----------



## itoth (2010 Szeptember 21)

Itt Budapesten szép a reggel (8:50)


----------



## itoth (2010 Szeptember 21)

Mivel jó az idő, megyek dolgozni a kertbe!


----------



## xy6 (2010 Szeptember 21)

Tetszik a honlap! Sok hasznos dolgot találtam! Köszi!


----------



## xy6 (2010 Szeptember 21)

Ma szépen süt a nap! Jó a kedvem! Kívánom nektek is!


----------



## xy6 (2010 Szeptember 21)

A boldogság mindig kicsinek tűnik, amíg csak a saját kezedben tartod. De engedd szabadjára és azonnal megtanulod, mennyire nagy és értékes.

Kellemes napot!


----------



## lbali (2010 Szeptember 21)

A bocinak olyan bociszeme van, mint a légynek!


----------



## lbali (2010 Szeptember 21)

Figyelem! A PIN kódja 20 másodpercen belül autómatikusan megváltozik!


----------



## lbali (2010 Szeptember 21)

Sziasztok, köszönöm hogy lehetek, kicsit nehéz igy, de...


----------



## lbali (2010 Szeptember 21)

Néha nincsenek szavak, vagy okos idézetek arra, hogy az ember pontosan leírja, mi történt aznap. Van úgy, hogy egy nap egyszerűen csak véget ér.


----------



## lbali (2010 Szeptember 21)

A terv csupán jó szándék marad, ha nem fajul azonnal kemény munkává.


----------



## lbali (2010 Szeptember 21)

A sikeres ember az alatt az idő alatt halad előre, amit mások elpazarolnak.


----------



## lbali (2010 Szeptember 21)

Ha egy koldust szeretnek, legalább biztos lehet benne, hogy szeretik.


----------



## lbali (2010 Szeptember 21)

A cinikus az, aki mindennek tudja az árát, de semminek sem az értékét.


----------



## lbali (2010 Szeptember 21)

A kotyogó klotyó felé totyog a vén, motyogó lotyó, de késő, mert a rotyogó gatyóból potyog a motyó.


----------



## lbali (2010 Szeptember 21)

Akkor jó a jó hajó, ha jó a jó hajó.


----------



## lbali (2010 Szeptember 21)

Azt mondják a hatalmasok, akinek a hat alma sok, az elég hatalmas ok, hogy ne legyen a hatalma sok.


----------



## lbali (2010 Szeptember 21)

Egy picike pocakú pocok pocakon pöckölt egy picike pocakú pockot. Erre a pocakon pöckölt picike pocakú pocok pocakon pöckölte az ő picike pocakját pöckölő picike pocakú pockot.


----------



## lbali (2010 Szeptember 21)

Tudom, hogy merre tartok és mégsem állítom meg magamat.


----------



## Tomsawier (2010 Szeptember 21)

*1. hozzászólásom*

Hali! Örülök, hogy itt lehetek.


----------



## Tomsawier (2010 Szeptember 21)

*2.*

Mármint, hogy olvashatom a fórumot.


----------



## lbali (2010 Szeptember 21)

A kíváncsi turista olyan, mint a szerelmes férj. Mindent elhisz és semmit sem lát.


----------



## Tomsawier (2010 Szeptember 21)

És láthatom a kedves Usersek hozzászólásait.


----------



## Tomsawier (2010 Szeptember 21)

Tetszik a kolléga hozzászólása: " Azt mondják a hatalmasok, akinek a hat alma sok, az elég hatalmas ok, hogy ne legyen a hatalma sok. "


----------



## lbali (2010 Szeptember 21)

Egy furcsa érzés, az jár a fejemben, oly jó, a lépteit hallgatom, majd amikor megáll én tovább megyek.


----------



## Tomsawier (2010 Szeptember 21)

Ugyanezt az egyik volt munkatársam próbálta megtanítani velem.


----------



## Tomsawier (2010 Szeptember 21)

Sikerrel.


----------



## Tomsawier (2010 Szeptember 21)

lbali írta:


> A kíváncsi turista olyan, mint a szerelmes férj. Mindent elhisz és semmit sem lát.


 Ez igaz.


----------



## lbali (2010 Szeptember 21)

Engem nem az egyetem, hanem a világegyetem érdekel.


----------



## Tomsawier (2010 Szeptember 21)

Nézni tud csak, látni kevésbé.


----------



## Tomsawier (2010 Szeptember 21)

A világegyetem nagy. Pontosan melyikre gondolsz? Van vagy 7.


----------



## Tomsawier (2010 Szeptember 21)

Vagy 8. Nem számolom.


----------



## lbali (2010 Szeptember 21)

Az idő alig változott, és egész úton nem szóltak egy szót sem, mert a szótlanság mintha jobban összekötötte volna őket.


----------



## Tomsawier (2010 Szeptember 21)

Ezt elrontottam, mivel a 8 után nem teszünk pontot kivéve ha sorszámév. Ugye?


----------



## lbali (2010 Szeptember 21)

Örülök hogy segitek neked... Fogalmam sincs, tényleg olyan sok van? Vagy csak a Sliders-ben.


----------



## Tomsawier (2010 Szeptember 21)

lbali írta:


> Az idő alig változott, és egész úton nem szóltak egy szót sem, mert a szótlanság mintha jobban összekötötte volna őket.


De akinek be van kötve a szeme?


----------



## lbali (2010 Szeptember 21)

Külön mondat volt és akkor lezártad ponttal...


----------



## Tomsawier (2010 Szeptember 21)

Hát megmondom az őszintét nem tudom. Sliders-t meg szeretem. Elkezdtem nézni. Kedvenceid közé tartozik?


----------



## lbali (2010 Szeptember 21)

A zene kimondja az általunk ki nem mondott gondolatainkat.


----------



## Tomsawier (2010 Szeptember 21)

lbali írta:


> Külön mondat volt és akkor lezártad ponttal...


Igen, de az a 7 nél volt. A 8 asra gondolok.


----------



## Tomsawier (2010 Szeptember 21)

lbali írta:


> A zene kimondja az általunk ki nem mondott gondolatainkat.


Ez így van, és megvan a 20 neked. Grat.


----------



## Tomsawier (2010 Szeptember 21)

Már én sem vagyok túl messze.


----------



## Tomsawier (2010 Szeptember 21)

Kell a 20 hsz, hogy letudjak tölteni egy - két könyvet.


----------



## lbali (2010 Szeptember 21)

Neked is összefog jönni


----------



## Tomsawier (2010 Szeptember 21)

Jó lesz majd a szűkösebb időkre.


----------



## lbali (2010 Szeptember 21)

Én hangoskönyvre hajtok, de majd megnézem mi is van még.


----------



## Tomsawier (2010 Szeptember 21)

Remélem. Mert tagja vagyok az oldalnak régóta, de még nem volt 20 hszem...


----------



## lbali (2010 Szeptember 21)

Nem mondanám, hogy kedvenc, láttam néhányat. Elején érdekes volt, aztán már sok.


----------



## Tomsawier (2010 Szeptember 21)

Úgy gondolom megvan. Bejelöltelek barátként. Persze ha nem gond. Szeretek ismerkedni.


----------



## Tomsawier (2010 Szeptember 21)

lbali írta:


> Nem mondanám, hogy kedvenc, láttam néhányat. Elején érdekes volt, aztán már sok.


Igen, [email protected]ák az egészet. Elnézést a szóért. Maximilien (nem tudom, hogy kell pontosan írni) ő is otthagyta meg Melöri  is... Már nem az igazi. Csak a nigger maradt meg benne, Rembrant


----------



## Tomsawier (2010 Szeptember 21)

Nagy az Isten állatkertje, csak az ácsok spóroltak a fa anyaggal.


----------



## Tomsawier (2010 Szeptember 21)

Nézd, beértelek. 23 van jelenleg nekem is


----------



## Tomsawier (2010 Szeptember 21)

Pár év múlva visszanézzük és a 15 ezredik hsz után meglátjuk, 23? Te szent Isten! Még ilyen is volt? Köszi a beszélgetést.


----------



## LalaGaba (2010 Szeptember 21)

Sziasztok! Szép napra ébredtünk!


----------



## LalaGaba (2010 Szeptember 21)

Egyre jobban tetszik az oldal, csak a keresőt nem tudom még megfelelő hatékonysággal használni.


----------



## LalaGaba (2010 Szeptember 21)

Egy kérdés: csak nekem tűnik úgy, hogy nem a jelenlegi időt látom a beírásoknál, vagy lehet, ez a canadai idő szerint mükszik?


----------



## Viki67 (2010 Szeptember 21)

*Köszönés*

Sziasztok,még új vagyok és ismerkedem a használattal.


----------



## xy6 (2010 Szeptember 21)

dolgozom... :-(


----------



## xy6 (2010 Szeptember 21)

jó lenne már otthon

Még szerencse, hogy itt is benézhetek hozzátok!


----------



## xy6 (2010 Szeptember 21)

Búcsúzom egy időre, vár a munka!

Sziasztok!


----------



## Juliusly (2010 Szeptember 21)

Sziasztok!

Köszönet Melittának az eredeti inditónak.


----------



## Juliusly (2010 Szeptember 21)

Szeretema sci-fit, a fantasyt, a kalandregényeket. alapvetően olvasni szeretek.


----------



## Juliusly (2010 Szeptember 21)

Csak néhány név:
Nemere
Nemes
Wilbur Smith
David Farland


----------



## Juliusly (2010 Szeptember 21)

Néha számolok:
4!


----------



## Juliusly (2010 Szeptember 21)

Jelenleg letölteni szeretnék. Sajnos máshol nem találtam meg a könyveket.


----------



## Juliusly (2010 Szeptember 21)

Persze, ha találok érdekes forum témát "értelmesen" is hozzá fogok szólni


----------



## Juliusly (2010 Szeptember 21)

7


----------



## Juliusly (2010 Szeptember 21)

20


----------



## Juliusly (2010 Szeptember 21)

30


----------



## Juliusly (2010 Szeptember 21)

40


----------



## Juliusly (2010 Szeptember 21)

Hurrá! Megvolt az 50%.


----------



## Juliusly (2010 Szeptember 21)

Robert E. Howard


----------



## Juliusly (2010 Szeptember 21)

Sok van még hátra a célig!


----------



## Juliusly (2010 Szeptember 21)

Még 7!


----------



## Juliusly (2010 Szeptember 21)

Nem minden csacsi csöcse csecse, csak a csecse csöcsű csacsi csöcse csecse, mert ha minden csacsi csöcse csecse volna, akkor minden csacsi csecse csöcsű csacsi volna.


----------



## Juliusly (2010 Szeptember 21)

Te tetted e tettetett tettet? Tettetett tettek tettese, te!


----------



## ofecso (2010 Szeptember 21)

Üdv. Mindenkinek


----------



## Juliusly (2010 Szeptember 21)

Fekete bikapata kopog a patika pepita kövén.


----------



## ofecso (2010 Szeptember 21)

1


----------



## ofecso (2010 Szeptember 21)

11


----------



## ofecso (2010 Szeptember 21)

111


----------



## Juliusly (2010 Szeptember 21)

Add meg magad vagy megvagy Vadmeggymag hadnagy!


----------



## Juliusly (2010 Szeptember 21)

A nagyanya agya nem gyagya.


----------



## szabopeter7308 (2010 Szeptember 21)

*hogy*

Már írtam huszat de nem enged.


----------



## Juliusly (2010 Szeptember 21)

She sells sea shells on the seashore of Seychelles.


----------



## szabopeter7308 (2010 Szeptember 21)

*na most*

Na ezek után hátha lehet továbblépni.


----------



## Juliusly (2010 Szeptember 21)

Megvan a szükséges - alap - húsz hozzászólás!

Köszi mégegyszer az ötletet.


----------



## ofecso (2010 Szeptember 21)

1111


----------



## szabopeter7308 (2010 Szeptember 21)

*idő*

Nagyon szép az idő nemde?


----------



## ofecso (2010 Szeptember 21)

11111


----------



## szabopeter7308 (2010 Szeptember 21)

*rag*

Ragozzam még?


----------



## ofecso (2010 Szeptember 21)

111111


----------



## ofecso (2010 Szeptember 21)

1111111


----------



## ofecso (2010 Szeptember 21)

1111-1111


----------



## ofecso (2010 Szeptember 21)

11111-1111


----------



## ofecso (2010 Szeptember 21)

11111-11111


----------



## ofecso (2010 Szeptember 21)

11111-11111-1


----------



## ofecso (2010 Szeptember 21)

11111-11111-11


----------



## ofecso (2010 Szeptember 21)

11111-11111-111


----------



## ofecso (2010 Szeptember 21)

11111-11111-1111


----------



## ofecso (2010 Szeptember 21)

11111-11111-11111


----------



## ofecso (2010 Szeptember 21)

11111-11111-11111-1


----------



## ofecso (2010 Szeptember 21)

11111-11111-11111-11


----------



## ofecso (2010 Szeptember 21)

11111-11111-11111-111


----------



## ofecso (2010 Szeptember 21)

11111-11111-11111-1111


----------



## ofecso (2010 Szeptember 21)

11111-11111-11111-11111


----------



## gopont (2010 Szeptember 21)

1 ok


----------



## gopont (2010 Szeptember 21)

2


----------



## gopont (2010 Szeptember 21)

3


----------



## gopont (2010 Szeptember 21)

4


----------



## szabopeter7308 (2010 Szeptember 21)

*még esetleg*

Hason ló hátas lónak örül.


----------



## gopont (2010 Szeptember 21)

5


----------



## gopont (2010 Szeptember 21)

hatodik


----------



## gopont (2010 Szeptember 21)

hetedik


----------



## gopont (2010 Szeptember 21)

nyolcadik


----------



## gopont (2010 Szeptember 21)

kilencedik


----------



## szabopeter7308 (2010 Szeptember 21)

*ne már*

Még mindig.


----------



## gopont (2010 Szeptember 21)

tizedik


----------



## szabopeter7308 (2010 Szeptember 21)

*100*

századik


----------



## gopont (2010 Szeptember 21)

tizenegyedik


----------



## szabopeter7308 (2010 Szeptember 21)

*ó*

százhuszadik


----------



## gopont (2010 Szeptember 21)

tizenkettő


----------



## szabopeter7308 (2010 Szeptember 21)

*122*

még ennyi sem elég


----------



## gopont (2010 Szeptember 21)

13


----------



## gopont (2010 Szeptember 21)

lesz még 7


----------



## szabopeter7308 (2010 Szeptember 21)

*500*

hip hip haj


----------



## gopont (2010 Szeptember 21)

még 6


----------



## gopont (2010 Szeptember 21)

öt


----------



## gopont (2010 Szeptember 21)

tizenhét


----------



## szabopeter7308 (2010 Szeptember 21)

*rá*

ráj a bácsi


----------



## gopont (2010 Szeptember 21)

18


----------



## gopont (2010 Szeptember 21)

utolsó előtt


----------



## gopont (2010 Szeptember 21)

kész


----------



## gopont (2010 Szeptember 21)

megyek


----------



## ggabee75 (2010 Szeptember 21)

Köszi Melitta!


----------



## ggabee75 (2010 Szeptember 21)

Üdv. Gabi.


----------



## ggabee75 (2010 Szeptember 21)

Így könnyebben öszzejön a 20.


----------



## ggabee75 (2010 Szeptember 21)

:d


----------



## xy6 (2010 Szeptember 21)

**

Szép napot!


----------



## xy6 (2010 Szeptember 21)

Auuu, mi az a piros valami...?


----------



## xy6 (2010 Szeptember 21)

Segítség! Jelet nem akartam, nem tudom, hogyan került oda!


----------



## xy6 (2010 Szeptember 21)

El lehet távolítani?


----------



## Cicccmiccc (2010 Szeptember 21)

köszönöm hogy van ez a segítség 1


----------



## Cicccmiccc (2010 Szeptember 21)

2


----------



## Cicccmiccc (2010 Szeptember 21)

3


----------



## Cicccmiccc (2010 Szeptember 21)

4


----------



## Cicccmiccc (2010 Szeptember 21)

5


----------



## Cicccmiccc (2010 Szeptember 21)

6


----------



## Cicccmiccc (2010 Szeptember 21)

7


----------



## Cicccmiccc (2010 Szeptember 21)

8


----------



## Cicccmiccc (2010 Szeptember 21)

9


----------



## Cicccmiccc (2010 Szeptember 21)

10


----------



## Cicccmiccc (2010 Szeptember 21)

11


----------



## Cicccmiccc (2010 Szeptember 21)

12


----------



## Cicccmiccc (2010 Szeptember 21)

13


----------



## Cicccmiccc (2010 Szeptember 21)

14


----------



## Cicccmiccc (2010 Szeptember 21)

15


----------



## sexike (2010 Szeptember 21)

sziasztok...mi zu?


----------



## Cicccmiccc (2010 Szeptember 21)

16


----------



## sexike (2010 Szeptember 21)

valakinek nincs iwiw meghivoja?


----------



## Cicccmiccc (2010 Szeptember 21)

17


----------



## sexike (2010 Szeptember 21)

Szertlek Búlcsúúúúúúúúúú


----------



## Cicccmiccc (2010 Szeptember 21)

18


----------



## Cicccmiccc (2010 Szeptember 21)

19


----------



## sexike (2010 Szeptember 21)

Love gáborkám...........


----------



## sexike (2010 Szeptember 21)

5


----------



## Cicccmiccc (2010 Szeptember 21)

20


----------



## Cicccmiccc (2010 Szeptember 21)

:d


----------



## sexike (2010 Szeptember 21)

6


----------



## sexike (2010 Szeptember 21)

7


----------



## sexike (2010 Szeptember 21)

8


----------



## sexike (2010 Szeptember 21)

9


----------



## sexike (2010 Szeptember 21)

10


----------



## sexike (2010 Szeptember 21)

11


----------



## sexike (2010 Szeptember 21)

12


----------



## sexike (2010 Szeptember 21)

13


----------



## sexike (2010 Szeptember 21)

14


----------



## sexike (2010 Szeptember 21)

15


----------



## blober (2010 Szeptember 21)

szóval ennyi, akkor nyolc


----------



## sexike (2010 Szeptember 21)

16


----------



## sexike (2010 Szeptember 21)

17


----------



## blober (2010 Szeptember 21)

utólérlek sexike! legalábbis húsz után


----------



## blober (2010 Szeptember 21)

akkor én tizennyolcat mondok


----------



## blober (2010 Szeptember 21)

na nem, ez akkor is csak tiz - tizenegy


----------



## sexike (2010 Szeptember 21)

18


----------



## blober (2010 Szeptember 21)

sexike! miért vagy Te sexike


----------



## sexike (2010 Szeptember 21)

19


----------



## blober (2010 Szeptember 21)

akkor tizenkilenc


----------



## sexike (2010 Szeptember 21)

NEM VAGY VICCES...és te mér vagy blober???

jah és 20


----------



## blober (2010 Szeptember 21)

tra ta ta tra


----------



## blober (2010 Szeptember 21)

a kezdöknek a neve ez


----------



## blober (2010 Szeptember 21)

Tizenhat , tizenhaaat


----------



## blober (2010 Szeptember 21)

és miért vagy sexike?


----------



## blober (2010 Szeptember 21)

jól van


----------



## blober (2010 Szeptember 21)

hová lettél sexike?


----------



## blober (2010 Szeptember 21)

..... és akkor újra szóljanak a fanfárok !!!!!!


----------



## sexike (2010 Szeptember 21)

itt vok


----------



## sexike (2010 Szeptember 21)

tessék???valami bajod van a nevemmel?


----------



## sexike (2010 Szeptember 21)

bocs,de most mennem kellllllllll....ha még akarsz irogatni olyan 6 felé még fent leszek


----------



## Márti81 (2010 Szeptember 21)

Kedves Melitta!

Köszönöm a lehetőséget.


----------



## Márti81 (2010 Szeptember 21)

Azon töprengtem ugyanis, hogy mit lehet hozzászólni ahhoz, amit nem is látok....


----------



## Márti81 (2010 Szeptember 21)

Picit szigorú feltétel, de nem teljesíthetetlen.


----------



## Márti81 (2010 Szeptember 21)

4.


----------



## Márti81 (2010 Szeptember 21)

5.


----------



## Márti81 (2010 Szeptember 21)

6. úúúúúú és még az a 20 mp is... De kitartok.... :-D


----------



## Márti81 (2010 Szeptember 21)

7.


----------



## Márti81 (2010 Szeptember 21)

8. Mindjárt megvan a feleeee


----------



## DLacee16 (2010 Szeptember 21)

Az ember után a delfin a legokosabb állat.


----------



## Márti81 (2010 Szeptember 21)

9.


----------



## DLacee16 (2010 Szeptember 21)

9. , hogy ne érezd magad egyedül.


----------



## DLacee16 (2010 Szeptember 21)

10.


----------



## Márti81 (2010 Szeptember 21)

10. Juhúúúú


----------



## DLacee16 (2010 Szeptember 21)

11. A legnagyobb öröm a söröm.


----------



## Márti81 (2010 Szeptember 21)

11.


----------



## DLacee16 (2010 Szeptember 21)

A négyzetszámok reciprokösszege:


----------



## DLacee16 (2010 Szeptember 21)

pi-négyzet per 6. Bármikor kijöhet...


----------



## DLacee16 (2010 Szeptember 21)

A galaxis és az emberi hülyeség határtalan.


----------



## DLacee16 (2010 Szeptember 21)

Taking fire, need assistance!


----------



## DLacee16 (2010 Szeptember 21)

Csak anyu kedvéért regeltem, mert van olyan könyv, amit csak innen tud letöltetni velem.


----------



## DLacee16 (2010 Szeptember 21)

De köszöni szépen a Romanás és Júliás feltöltéseket, üzeni, majd töltet fel velem is néhány romantikus katyvaszt.


----------



## tjozsi (2010 Szeptember 21)

*Pusssz*


----------



## DLacee16 (2010 Szeptember 21)

Kézzel lábbal, aki tudja, youtube-on keressen rá.


----------



## tjozsi (2010 Szeptember 21)

Mégegyszer


----------



## DLacee16 (2010 Szeptember 21)

#include <stdio.h>
Ha esetleg valaki elfelejtené, hogy c-ben a megjelenítéshez melyik alapprogram szükséges.


----------



## DLacee16 (2010 Szeptember 21)

#include <stdio.h>
main()
{
printf("Szeretjük Kanadát!");
}


----------



## tjozsi (2010 Szeptember 21)

*Köszike*

kiss


----------



## tjozsi (2010 Szeptember 21)

*Szép napot*


----------



## DLacee16 (2010 Szeptember 21)

(Kár, hogy mi nem ott lakunk.)


----------



## tjozsi (2010 Szeptember 21)

*-*

Szép napot


----------



## DLacee16 (2010 Szeptember 21)

Az illegális könyvmásolást, -hamisítást, -sokszorosítást a törvény bünteti.


----------



## DLacee16 (2010 Szeptember 21)

Szerencsére a megosztás nem minősül büntetőjogi kategóriának.


----------



## tjozsi (2010 Szeptember 21)

*B*

A


----------



## DLacee16 (2010 Szeptember 21)

ÉS persze szép napot minden kommentgyüjtőnek.


----------



## tjozsi (2010 Szeptember 21)

*Még négy*


----------



## DLacee16 (2010 Szeptember 21)

Alfa béta gamma delta (hogy van tovább?)


----------



## tjozsi (2010 Szeptember 21)

Kutyavilág


----------



## DLacee16 (2010 Szeptember 21)

dzéta éta théta


----------



## tjozsi (2010 Szeptember 21)

*3*


----------



## DLacee16 (2010 Szeptember 21)

ióta kappa lambda


----------



## DLacee16 (2010 Szeptember 21)

mű nű kszi omikron pí ró szigma


----------



## DLacee16 (2010 Szeptember 21)

tau üpszilon fí khí pszí ómega


----------



## tjozsi (2010 Szeptember 21)

*2*

Tizenhét


----------



## tjozsi (2010 Szeptember 21)

*Megvan*

Megvan


----------



## tjozsi (2010 Szeptember 21)

*KÖszike*

Köszönöm a segítségeteket


----------



## tjozsi (2010 Szeptember 21)

*21*

kiss


----------



## chscottie (2010 Szeptember 21)

1


----------



## chscottie (2010 Szeptember 21)

2


----------



## chscottie (2010 Szeptember 21)

4


----------



## chscottie (2010 Szeptember 21)

5


----------



## Shisimo (2010 Szeptember 21)

ez itt az első


----------



## Shisimo (2010 Szeptember 21)

a második


----------



## Shisimo (2010 Szeptember 21)

no meg a harmadik


----------



## Shisimo (2010 Szeptember 21)

van még negyedik is


----------



## Shisimo (2010 Szeptember 21)

ötödik, de a 20 mp-t még kivárom


----------



## Viki67 (2010 Szeptember 21)

Köszi Melitta!


----------



## Shisimo (2010 Szeptember 21)

6: ez 20 mp, szerintem 30 mp.


----------



## Shisimo (2010 Szeptember 21)

7 rrrrr


----------



## Shisimo (2010 Szeptember 21)

8 ajujjjajjjj


----------



## Shisimo (2010 Szeptember 21)

9 kisferenc


----------



## Shisimo (2010 Szeptember 21)

10 egy álom - a fele már megvan


----------



## Shisimo (2010 Szeptember 21)

11: mágikus szám ...


----------



## Shisimo (2010 Szeptember 21)

12 ... semmi kül. de úgy is várnom kell még egy napot


----------



## Shisimo (2010 Szeptember 21)

13. hiába hiába


----------



## Shisimo (2010 Szeptember 21)

14. ez nem tetszik


----------



## Shisimo (2010 Szeptember 21)

15. kabala - ikes igék ragozása


----------



## Shisimo (2010 Szeptember 21)

16. 20 19 18 17 16 15


----------



## Shisimo (2010 Szeptember 21)

17. pappaparappa


----------



## Shisimo (2010 Szeptember 21)

18 - már csak kettttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttőőőőőőőő


----------



## Shisimo (2010 Szeptember 21)

19.


----------



## Shisimo (2010 Szeptember 21)

20. Hoppppáááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááá


----------



## Shisimo (2010 Szeptember 21)

ez itt a ráadás - black jack


----------



## sofi5 (2010 Szeptember 21)

Melitta írta:


> 1, jelen


sziasztok, én is jelen most érkeztem ide


----------



## sofi5 (2010 Szeptember 21)

imrus írta:


> 2 szia jelen


akkor még egyszer sziasztok


----------



## sofi5 (2010 Szeptember 21)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


 Ez kedves tőled, jó ötlet.


----------



## elvari (2010 Szeptember 21)

nagyon kíméletes )


----------



## elvari (2010 Szeptember 21)

köszönöm, hogy így is lehet


----------



## elvari (2010 Szeptember 21)

már csak 4


----------



## bgpi (2010 Szeptember 21)

Szia! Jelen!


----------



## sofi5 (2010 Szeptember 21)

Melitta, köszönöm, ez így gyorsan megy majd.


----------



## elvari (2010 Szeptember 21)

18.


----------



## elvari (2010 Szeptember 21)

19.


----------



## elvari (2010 Szeptember 21)

Azért majd írok egy bónuszt is )


----------



## bgpi (2010 Szeptember 21)

Segítsetek! 20 hozzá szólás, üzi kell, vagy ha megköszönöm is elég?


----------



## elvari (2010 Szeptember 21)

Mégegyszer köszönöm, hogy ezt lehetővé tetted  nagy ötlet


----------



## elvari (2010 Szeptember 21)

hozzászólást írt a szabályzat- vagyis írj ide


----------



## sofi5 (2010 Szeptember 21)

Egyetértek durcyval, tényleg sokat segít a lehetőség a szegény új tagokon.


----------



## bgpi (2010 Szeptember 21)

Ugyanis holnap utazok és em tudom mikor leszek net előtt, és nem tudtam megvenni egy könyvet! Már nem kapható.
Viszont az utána jövő kötetek megvannak!


----------



## bgpi (2010 Szeptember 21)

Oksa köszi!


----------



## bgpi (2010 Szeptember 21)

Akkor irogatok!


----------



## bgpi (2010 Szeptember 21)

Nálatok milyen az idő?


----------



## bgpi (2010 Szeptember 21)

Itt csodaszép őszi idő van!


----------



## bgpi (2010 Szeptember 21)

Most voltam a férjemmel és a kutyáinkkal sétálni.


----------



## sofi5 (2010 Szeptember 21)

Köszöntelek bennetekek az ország északi részéről.


----------



## bgpi (2010 Szeptember 21)

Ilyenkor csodálatos a Tiszai ártér.


----------



## bgpi (2010 Szeptember 21)

Jó beszélgetni magammal!


----------



## sofi5 (2010 Szeptember 21)

Én már régebben regeltem ide, de csak most tudtam jönni.


----------



## bgpi (2010 Szeptember 21)

Én is köszöntelek sofi5!


----------



## bgpi (2010 Szeptember 21)

Azt látom, hogy nem most kezdted!


----------



## sofi5 (2010 Szeptember 21)

bgpi írta:


> Nálatok milyen az idő?


 Itt gyönyörű őszi idő van.Bár reggel 6 fok volt.


----------



## bgpi (2010 Szeptember 21)

Megkérdezhetem, hogy hol van az az Aachen?


----------



## X-Dragon (2010 Szeptember 21)

Sziasztok


----------



## sofi5 (2010 Szeptember 21)

Szeretitek az őszt?Én nem annyira, de nagyon szép tud lenni.


----------



## marcimacs (2010 Szeptember 21)

sziasztok


----------



## marcimacs (2010 Szeptember 21)

hála és köszönet a sokmindenért, amik itt vannak


----------



## marcimacs (2010 Szeptember 21)

remek ez a fórum


----------



## bgpi (2010 Szeptember 21)

Itt valamivel jobb a hőmérséklet, dea múlt heti esőzések miatt olyan köd van reggelente, hogy hihetetlen!


----------



## sofi5 (2010 Szeptember 21)

bgpi írta:


> Megkérdezhetem, hogy hol van az az Aachen?


Németországban, vagy lehet ezt te is tudtad, csak közelebbit szerettél volna tudni?


----------



## bgpi (2010 Szeptember 21)

Üdv mindenkinek!


----------



## sofi5 (2010 Szeptember 21)

Azért most is szépen süt a nap, sőt még ereje is van.De a reggelek már nagyon hűvösek.


----------



## marcimacs (2010 Szeptember 21)

A róka és a holló meséje arról szól, hogy a húsevő róka és a rovarevő holló veszekednek egy tejterméken, amit mind a ketten utálnak.


----------



## sofi5 (2010 Szeptember 21)

bgpi írta:


> Üdv mindenkinek!


 
szia neked is szép délutánt.


----------



## bgpi (2010 Szeptember 21)

sofi5 írta:


> Németországban, vagy lehet ezt te is tudtad, csak közelebbit szerettél volna tudni?


 

Igen, részleteiben voltam kíváncs rá: mondjuk München mellett...stb


----------



## sofi5 (2010 Szeptember 21)

Kézilabda világkupát szerettem volna nézni, de nem közvetítik.


----------



## bgpi (2010 Szeptember 21)

Szóval most megyek Ciprusra, így jó darabig nem leszek!
Állítólag 40 fok van kint! Ki fogom bírni


----------



## sofi5 (2010 Szeptember 21)

Mellesleg ezek a szemtelen legyek is érzik a hideget, mert bepofátlankodnak a lakásba és alig lehet kinyírni őket.


----------



## marcimacs (2010 Szeptember 21)

Én nagyon szeretem az őszt, egész nyáron a szeptembert várom


----------



## sofi5 (2010 Szeptember 21)

bgpi írta:


> Szóval most megyek Ciprusra, így jó darabig nem leszek!
> Állítólag 40 fok van kint! Ki fogom bírni


 
Hát nem tudom, hogy fogod ott kibírni, szerintem nehezen.


----------



## marcimacs (2010 Szeptember 21)

6


----------



## sofi5 (2010 Szeptember 21)

Amúgy meg már nem vagyok Aachenben


----------



## marcimacs (2010 Szeptember 21)

X-Dragon írta:


> Sziasztok


 
Szia


----------



## butyokek (2010 Szeptember 21)

Na akkor kezdjuk a hozzaszolasokat!


----------



## marcimacs (2010 Szeptember 21)

8


----------



## sofi5 (2010 Szeptember 21)

marcimacs, Eger kedvenc városom. Ott élsz?


----------



## butyokek (2010 Szeptember 21)

Sziasztok!


----------



## marcimacs (2010 Szeptember 21)

holnap irány írország


----------



## marcimacs (2010 Szeptember 21)

még semmit nem pakoltam össze


----------



## bgpi (2010 Szeptember 21)

Oksa! Majd nagyon felszívom magam és akkor talán túlélem a meleget!


----------



## sofi5 (2010 Szeptember 21)

szia X-Dragon. Ugye csak a neved félelmetes?


----------



## butyokek (2010 Szeptember 21)

most regisztraltam ugyhogy gondolom mindenki tudja h mit csinalok


----------



## marcimacs (2010 Szeptember 21)

ezzel 11


----------



## marcimacs (2010 Szeptember 21)

bgpi írta:


> Oksa! Majd nagyon felszívom magam és akkor talán túlélem a meleget!


 
1-2 jégakku, nagy pohár hideg gyümölcskoktél, nem féltelek


----------



## sofi5 (2010 Szeptember 21)

butyokek írta:


> Sziasztok!


 
szia, szép napot neked is.


----------



## marcimacs (2010 Szeptember 21)

butyokek írta:


> most regisztraltam ugyhogy gondolom mindenki tudja h mit csinalok


 
 pont azt amit én


----------



## sofi5 (2010 Szeptember 21)

Ciprus, Íroszrág, már szédülök a sok utazástól, na én meg maradok.


----------



## marcimacs (2010 Szeptember 21)

"Én nem vagyok lusta, csak pihenek egy kicsit mielőtt elfáradnék"


----------



## butyokek (2010 Szeptember 21)

ha jol szamolom ez a negyedik hozzaszolasom


----------



## sofi5 (2010 Szeptember 21)

Húú, én túl vagyok, megvagyok. 20, éjjen!Hajrá nektek.


----------



## marcimacs (2010 Szeptember 21)

sofi5 írta:


> Ciprus, Íroszrág, már szédülök a sok utazástól, na én meg maradok.


 
 dolgozni megyek, de a környék szép lesz...


----------



## sofi5 (2010 Szeptember 21)

Akkor további szép napot nektek és jó utat.Vegyetek hűtőmágnest, én imádom, és gyűjtöm.


----------



## marcimacs (2010 Szeptember 21)

sofi5 írta:


> Akkor további szép napot nektek és jó utat.Vegyetek hűtőmágnest, én imádom, és gyűjtöm.


 
küldök neked, ha akarod


----------



## sofi5 (2010 Szeptember 21)

marcimacs írta:


> dolgozni megyek, de a környék szép lesz...


Na, azért munka mellett is elviseled azt a kis környezetváltozást. Jó kis pubok, sör.  Bár én nem nagyon kedvelem.


----------



## butyokek (2010 Szeptember 21)

na de akkor dumaljunk valamit h gyuljenek a hozzaszolasok


----------



## marcimacs (2010 Szeptember 21)

17


----------



## marcimacs (2010 Szeptember 21)

sofi5 írta:


> Na, azért munka mellett is elviseled azt a kis környezetváltozást. Jó kis pubok, sör.  Bár én nem nagyon kedvelem.


 
hát a sör nem dobja a kedvem, nem iszom alkoholosat,. viszont a jo kis pub muzsika annál inkább vonzó


----------



## marcimacs (2010 Szeptember 21)

butyokek írta:


> na de akkor dumaljunk valamit h gyuljenek a hozzaszolasok


 
dumaljunk  mi erdekel?


----------



## butyokek (2010 Szeptember 21)

Marcimacs latom te kitartoan szamolsz


----------



## marcimacs (2010 Szeptember 21)

Facebook szerint "semmi sem ápolja úgy a szépséget, mint a boldogság"


----------



## butyokek (2010 Szeptember 21)

nekem meg csak ez a 7-ik


----------



## marcimacs (2010 Szeptember 21)

butyokek írta:


> Marcimacs latom te kitartoan szamolsz


 
jaja, el ne felejtsem hol tartok  amugy is olyan szetszort vagyok ma.


----------



## butyokek (2010 Szeptember 21)

hu hat ez fogas tema de lehet benne valami


----------



## Eszci (2010 Szeptember 21)

Nekem nagyon sokat segítesz ezzel a lehetőséggel...és ezt meg is írom.....vagy 20x...


----------



## Eszci (2010 Szeptember 21)

őőőő


----------



## Eszci (2010 Szeptember 21)

megy ez.


----------



## butyokek (2010 Szeptember 21)

szia Eszci


----------



## marcimacs (2010 Szeptember 21)

szia Eszci


----------



## butyokek (2010 Szeptember 21)

en is gyujtogetem


----------



## butyokek (2010 Szeptember 21)

de Macimacs te mar 23 nal vagy


----------



## butyokek (2010 Szeptember 21)

ja es nekem ez a 12


----------



## marcimacs (2010 Szeptember 21)

túl a 20-on  tovabbi jo szorakozast nektek, megyek, utananezek a vacsinak


----------



## butyokek (2010 Szeptember 21)

egyedul maradtam??


----------



## marcimacs (2010 Szeptember 21)

butyokek írta:


> de Macimacs te mar 23 nal vagy


 
attol meg koszontem az ujonan erkezonek


----------



## butyokek (2010 Szeptember 21)

oke jo etvagyat neked


----------



## butyokek (2010 Szeptember 21)

azt szinte gondoltam h nem hagyod ki


----------



## Eszci (2010 Szeptember 21)

Szia!!!

Látom Neked már majdnem megvan.... P


----------



## butyokek (2010 Szeptember 21)

Eszci te meg itt vagy??


----------



## butyokek (2010 Szeptember 21)

jaja haladok lassan


----------



## Eszci (2010 Szeptember 21)

Huh, gyakrabban kellene frissítenem!!!!!


----------



## marcimacs (2010 Szeptember 21)

butyokek írta:


> oke jo etvagyat neked


 
köszi  neked se kell mar sok, hajra


----------



## Eszci (2010 Szeptember 21)

Itt is-ott is...ahogy ez lenni szokott!!!!


----------



## butyokek (2010 Szeptember 21)

na de maradok es segitek neked


----------



## marcimacs (2010 Szeptember 21)

sziasztok, szép estét nektek!


----------



## butyokek (2010 Szeptember 21)

mar szinte sajnalom h csak egyet kell irjak mar csak


----------



## butyokek (2010 Szeptember 21)

marcimacs írta:


> sziasztok, szép estét nektek!



szia jo etvagyat es jo ejt!


----------



## Eszci (2010 Szeptember 21)

Hehe, de cuki vagy........
....de ha dolgod van; csak menj....magamban is elbeszélgetek...


----------



## Eszci (2010 Szeptember 21)

butyokek írta:


> szia jo etvagyat es jo ejt!


 
pápá!!!


----------



## butyokek (2010 Szeptember 21)

na en ezzel meg is volnek mert ez mar 21:00:


----------



## Eszci (2010 Szeptember 21)

Nagyon gyors voltál!!! És tudod már, hogy mit kezdesz vele??


----------



## Eszci (2010 Szeptember 21)

Valaki!!!!


----------



## Eszci (2010 Szeptember 21)

Hahó!!!!!


----------



## Eszci (2010 Szeptember 21)

Ez már nem vicces......


----------



## butyokek (2010 Szeptember 21)

itt vagyok csak kileptem egy kicsit


----------



## butyokek (2010 Szeptember 21)

de latom egyedul is nagyon vagod a dolgokat


----------



## Eszci (2010 Szeptember 21)

Írjatok! Olyan hülyén fog kinézni, hogy az uccsó 10 hozzászólás zsinórban csak az enyém....nemááááá


----------



## Eszci (2010 Szeptember 21)

mondtam, hogy megoldom...de mégis...kicsit skizó érzés....


----------



## Eszci (2010 Szeptember 21)

..de már nincs sok, és szabad ember leszek!!! Hehe


----------



## butyokek (2010 Szeptember 21)

Eszci írta:


> Nagyon gyors voltál!!! És tudod már, hogy mit kezdesz vele??



talatam egy ket jo konyvet es tobbek kozott azt szeretnem letolteni plusz meg amit talalok es erdekel


----------



## Eszci (2010 Szeptember 21)

butyokek írta:


> talatam egy ket jo konyvet es tobbek kozott azt szeretnem letolteni plusz meg amit talalok es erdekel


 

Igen; én is a könyvek között kutakodtam...aztán jött a pofára esés...
..és akkor még plusz 2 nap? Mert én elég régen regisztráltam, csak aztán el is felejtkeztem a honlapról...


----------



## butyokek (2010 Szeptember 21)

meg ezek a hozzaszolasok mennenek de minek kell varni ket napot azt nem ertem!!:shock:


----------



## butyokek (2010 Szeptember 21)

na egy kicsit korulneztem es mar az utolso oldalon talatam olyat ami nekem kell
csak meg ket nap


----------



## Eszci (2010 Szeptember 21)

butyokek írta:


> na egy kicsit korulneztem es mar az utolso oldalon talatam olyat ami nekem kell
> csak meg ket nap


 


Ez az, én sem értem. Ha valaki letölteni regelt; az nagy nehezen "átugorja" ezeket a bugyuta akadályokat; és távozik...aki meg a társaság tagja szeretne lenni, az úgyis marad...


----------



## butyokek (2010 Szeptember 21)

na en lepek mert kineztem egy ket jo dolgot es idegesit h nem tudom letolteni!!
de ket nap es meglesznek


----------



## Eszci (2010 Szeptember 21)

Ugyanakkor szerintem is ciki csak lehúzni valamit; de spec.a számomra kérdéses nyelvkönyvet csak itt találtam meg...
.....de ezeknek az üres hozzászólásoknak nem sok értelme van.

Kivétel az előzőek...egész jól eldumcsiztunk...lehetett volna így is: 1..., 2...., 3....


----------



## vazzeg (2010 Szeptember 21)

1, sziasztok!


----------



## Eszci (2010 Szeptember 21)

butyokek írta:


> na en lepek mert kineztem egy ket jo dolgot es idegesit h nem tudom letolteni!!
> de ket nap es meglesznek


 

HAJRÁÁ!!!!!! Szia!!!


----------



## vazzeg (2010 Szeptember 21)

2


----------



## vazzeg (2010 Szeptember 21)

3


----------



## vazzeg (2010 Szeptember 21)

4


----------



## vazzeg (2010 Szeptember 21)

5


----------



## vazzeg (2010 Szeptember 21)

6


----------



## vazzeg (2010 Szeptember 21)

7


----------



## vazzeg (2010 Szeptember 21)

8


----------



## vazzeg (2010 Szeptember 21)

9


----------



## vazzeg (2010 Szeptember 21)

10


----------



## vazzeg (2010 Szeptember 21)

11


----------



## vazzeg (2010 Szeptember 21)

12


----------



## vazzeg (2010 Szeptember 21)

13


----------



## vazzeg (2010 Szeptember 21)

14


----------



## vazzeg (2010 Szeptember 21)

15


----------



## vazzeg (2010 Szeptember 21)

16


----------



## vazzeg (2010 Szeptember 21)

17


----------



## Eszci (2010 Szeptember 21)

Jól nyomod...


----------



## vazzeg (2010 Szeptember 21)

18


----------



## vazzeg (2010 Szeptember 21)

19  köszi


----------



## vazzeg (2010 Szeptember 21)

20 Szép napot és áldást!


----------



## vazzeg (2010 Szeptember 21)

+1


----------



## Sanyamaci (2010 Szeptember 21)

Jó lenne összeszedni gyorsan 20 hozzászólást.


----------



## Sanyamaci (2010 Szeptember 21)

Már csak 19 hozzászólás van hátra.


----------



## Sanyamaci (2010 Szeptember 21)

18


----------



## Sanyamaci (2010 Szeptember 21)

17


----------



## csinka88 (2010 Szeptember 21)

sziasztok
nagyon szeretnék már letölteni könyveket


----------



## Sanyamaci (2010 Szeptember 21)

16


----------



## Sanyamaci (2010 Szeptember 21)

számolj vissza 20-tól.


----------



## csinka88 (2010 Szeptember 21)

jah ezt így is lehet? akkor csatlakozom


----------



## Sanyamaci (2010 Szeptember 21)

14


----------



## csinka88 (2010 Szeptember 21)

18


----------



## csinka88 (2010 Szeptember 21)

17


----------



## csinka88 (2010 Szeptember 21)

16


----------



## csinka88 (2010 Szeptember 21)

15


----------



## csinka88 (2010 Szeptember 21)

14


----------



## Sanyamaci (2010 Szeptember 21)

még pár üzenet és megnyílnak a korlátlan lehetőségek...


----------



## csinka88 (2010 Szeptember 21)

13


----------



## csinka88 (2010 Szeptember 21)

igen, nagyon várom mert egy csomó könyvet máshol nem találtam meg csak itt


----------



## Sanyamaci (2010 Szeptember 21)

ehhez viszont írni kell egy picit


----------



## csinka88 (2010 Szeptember 21)

nah már csak 11, asszem elszámoltam magam


----------



## Sanyamaci (2010 Szeptember 21)

talán még 10...


----------



## Sanyamaci (2010 Szeptember 21)

nem baj ha többet írsz, az a biztos...


----------



## Sanyamaci (2010 Szeptember 21)

csak várj egy picit 2 hozzászólás között


----------



## csinka88 (2010 Szeptember 21)

igen köszi már rájöttem


----------



## Sanyamaci (2010 Szeptember 21)

8-nál vagyok?


----------



## csinka88 (2010 Szeptember 21)

te is tölteni szeretnél?


----------



## Sanyamaci (2010 Szeptember 21)

lehet hogy 7...


----------



## csinka88 (2010 Szeptember 21)

13-at jelez neked


----------



## Sanyamaci (2010 Szeptember 21)

igen, de eddig nem ment a dolog


----------



## csinka88 (2010 Szeptember 21)

6


----------



## Sanyamaci (2010 Szeptember 21)

nem olvastam utána, hogy mit is kell tenni azért, hogy letölthess


----------



## csinka88 (2010 Szeptember 21)

hogyhogy eddig nem ment?


----------



## csinka88 (2010 Szeptember 21)

jah hát igen, kár hogy ilyen rafkósan csinálták meg


----------



## Sanyamaci (2010 Szeptember 21)

most már tuti nem kell sok


----------



## Sanyamaci (2010 Szeptember 21)

még 3 nekem...


----------



## csinka88 (2010 Szeptember 21)

bizony, végre


----------



## csinka88 (2010 Szeptember 21)

nekem is


----------



## Sanyamaci (2010 Szeptember 21)

nemsokára jöhetnek a könyvek


----------



## csinka88 (2010 Szeptember 21)

ajjaj


----------



## csinka88 (2010 Szeptember 21)

az baj ha pontosan még nem telt el a 2 nap?


----------



## Sanyamaci (2010 Szeptember 21)

jó töltögetést, sok hasznos dologra lelhetsz ezen a helyen


----------



## csinka88 (2010 Szeptember 21)

köszi
neked is


----------



## Sanyamaci (2010 Szeptember 21)

az lehet,hogy gond, ha nemrég regisztráltál


----------



## Sanyamaci (2010 Szeptember 21)

azért próbáld meg, hátha...


----------



## samycook (2010 Szeptember 21)

még próbálom


----------



## Sanyamaci (2010 Szeptember 21)

nem enged még mindig, pedig már túl vagyok a 20-n


----------



## samycook (2010 Szeptember 21)

Csak nem enged


----------



## Sanyamaci (2010 Szeptember 21)

sajna még mindig nem tudok tölteni


----------



## samycook (2010 Szeptember 21)

Nagyon hasznos ez az oldal. Örülök hogy rátaláltam.


----------



## Viki67 (2010 Szeptember 21)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Feldzso (2010 Szeptember 21)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Feldzso (2010 Szeptember 21)




----------



## Feldzso (2010 Szeptember 21)

Elhatároztam, hogy örökké fogok élni. Eddig még minden rendben.


----------



## Feldzso (2010 Szeptember 21)

Azt mondják, a mosoly nem kerül semmibe annak, aki adja, de mégis értékes annak, aki kapja. Én meg azt mondom, hogy ha beintek, az is ingyen van, viszont sokkal személyesebb és őszintébb is.


----------



## Feldzso (2010 Szeptember 21)

Aki golyóálló mellényt visel, ne lepődjön meg, ha seggbe lövik.


----------



## Feldzso (2010 Szeptember 21)

Ha elsőre nem sikerül, akkor biztos lehetsz benne, hogy az ejtőernyőzés nem a te sportod.


----------



## Feldzso (2010 Szeptember 21)

A vekkerrel az a baj, hogy mindig pont akkor csörög, amikor alszik az ember.


----------



## Feldzso (2010 Szeptember 21)

A Pentium a gépedben olvad, nem a kezedben.


----------



## Feldzso (2010 Szeptember 21)

*Ha valaki képes kijavítani az összes múltbeli hibáját, akkor valószínűleg éppen önéletrajzot ír. 
*


----------



## Kövago (2010 Szeptember 21)

Végre! Nagyon fontos anyagot kellene letöltenem.


----------



## Kövago (2010 Szeptember 21)

Köszi a lehetőséget!


----------



## Kövago (2010 Szeptember 21)

Igyekeztem hozzászólni, de csak értelmes dolgokat akatam mondani. Ez elég nehéz.


----------



## Kövago (2010 Szeptember 21)

Sziasztok. Ez egy jó oldal!


----------



## Feldzso (2010 Szeptember 21)

Úriember az, aki napokig tudna beszélni az integrálszámításról, de mégsem teszi.


----------



## Kövago (2010 Szeptember 21)

Hello


----------



## Feldzso (2010 Szeptember 21)

Az áram alatt lévő alkatrész ugyanúgy néz ki, mint a nem áram alatt lévő, csak épp a fogása más.


----------



## sziszi1976 (2010 Szeptember 21)

20


----------



## sziszi1976 (2010 Szeptember 21)

19


----------



## Kövago (2010 Szeptember 21)

Ha igazságról és szépségről akar 1000 farkas meggyőzni, ne feledd, akkor is 1000 farkas marad.


----------



## sziszi1976 (2010 Szeptember 21)

18


----------



## Kövago (2010 Szeptember 21)

2012!


----------



## sziszi1976 (2010 Szeptember 21)

17


----------



## sziszi1976 (2010 Szeptember 21)

16


----------



## sziszi1976 (2010 Szeptember 21)

15


----------



## Kövago (2010 Szeptember 21)

Jóestét mindenkinek!


----------



## sziszi1976 (2010 Szeptember 21)

14


----------



## sziszi1976 (2010 Szeptember 21)

13


----------



## sziszi1976 (2010 Szeptember 21)

12


----------



## Feldzso (2010 Szeptember 21)

*Jelek, amik arra utalnak, hogy már ideje lenne befejezned a középiskolát.*

1. A tanárnő csókolommal köszön neked.

2. A tornatermet felszerelik légsátorral és defibrillátorral miattad

3. Felelet közben elszunyókálsz és kiesik a protézised

4. Dédunokád az ócskapiacon érettségi bizonyítványt vesz neked karácsonyra

5. Töriórán olyanokról tanultok, akik még osztálytársaid voltak az általánosban.


----------



## sziszi1976 (2010 Szeptember 21)

Üdv!


----------



## Kövago (2010 Szeptember 21)

Köszönöm!


----------



## Kövago (2010 Szeptember 21)

10


----------



## Kövago (2010 Szeptember 21)

11


----------



## sziszi1976 (2010 Szeptember 21)

10


----------



## Kövago (2010 Szeptember 21)

12


----------



## sziszi1976 (2010 Szeptember 21)

9


----------



## Kövago (2010 Szeptember 21)

13


----------



## sziszi1976 (2010 Szeptember 21)

8


----------



## sziszi1976 (2010 Szeptember 21)

7


----------



## sziszi1976 (2010 Szeptember 21)

6


----------



## Feldzso (2010 Szeptember 21)

Igaz, hogy a sasok tudnak repülni, de a menyéteket legalább nem kapja el a légcsavar.


----------



## sziszi1976 (2010 Szeptember 21)

5


----------



## sziszi1976 (2010 Szeptember 21)

4


----------



## sziszi1976 (2010 Szeptember 21)

3


----------



## sziszi1976 (2010 Szeptember 21)

2


----------



## Feldzso (2010 Szeptember 21)

Csörög a telefon a rendszergazda szobájában.
Felhasználó: 
- Nem működik a monitorom. 
Rendszergazda: 
- Be van kapcsolva?
- Igen. 
- Akkor most kapcsolja ki! 
- Ó, most már működik!


----------



## sziszi1976 (2010 Szeptember 21)

1


----------



## Kövago (2010 Szeptember 21)

Hol leht megtudni hányadiknál tarthatok?


----------



## sziszi1976 (2010 Szeptember 21)

nézzünk szét a fórumon...


----------



## Kövago (2010 Szeptember 21)

45


----------



## Feldzso (2010 Szeptember 21)

"Most, hogy megfogadtam, hogy nem iszom, így hirtelen olyan gyökereknek tűnnek a haverjaim."


----------



## Kövago (2010 Szeptember 21)

46


----------



## sziszi1976 (2010 Szeptember 21)

neved alatt, státusz, üzenet=??


----------



## Kövago (2010 Szeptember 21)

47


----------



## Kövago (2010 Szeptember 21)

48


----------



## Feldzso (2010 Szeptember 21)

-------------------------------
| Ha kivágja ezt a kupont, |
| vehet egy új monitort! | 
-------------------------------


----------



## Kövago (2010 Szeptember 21)

49


----------



## Kövago (2010 Szeptember 21)

50


----------



## Kövago (2010 Szeptember 21)

51


----------



## barnai (2010 Szeptember 21)

sziasztok!
már csak pár hozzászólás kellene, de teljesen kínszenvedésnek tűnik.


----------



## sziszi1976 (2010 Szeptember 21)

na most hogyan tovább ?


----------



## Kövago (2010 Szeptember 21)

Látom már a végét!


----------



## sziszi1976 (2010 Szeptember 21)

állandó tagság gyere már...


----------



## sziszi1976 (2010 Szeptember 21)

Nem tudok könyvet tölteni, most mi lesz? Meddig kell várni még?


----------



## sziszi1976 (2010 Szeptember 21)

aludjunk rá...


----------



## Feldzso (2010 Szeptember 21)

Két számítástechnikus beszélget:
- Szia! Kölcsön adnál 1000 Ft-ot? 
- Adok 1024-et, h kerek legyen!


----------



## Feldzso (2010 Szeptember 21)

Null kilométeres tehénbőgés eladó. Ugyanitt kétkazettás Sony integetőgép tenyérbemászáshoz elcserélhető gyökérkefére.


----------



## Feldzso (2010 Szeptember 21)

Elektromos csempehajlítómat egy marék náthára cserélném.


----------



## Feldzso (2010 Szeptember 21)

Lopott teherautó alól árnyék eladó kicsit lyukas dobozban.


----------



## Feldzso (2010 Szeptember 21)

"Nincs optikai egerem, nem vagyok hacker és nem hordok pendrive-ot magamnál. A világ egyik legszebb és legnehezebb számrendszerét használom és rajtam kívül még több millióan értik, hogy mire gondolok, amikor azt mondom: „2-es számrendszer". A felhasználónevem megelőzi a jelszómat, és nem örülök, ha mások összekeverik a Megabájtot a Gigabájttal. Büszkén gondolok Bill Gates-re, a milliomosra, a bitek megmentőjére, Neumann Jánosra és Charles Babbage-ra, szeretem a kékhalált, Windows Vista-t, a sárga chipet, az alaplapot. Itt élek Európa szívében, kockulásban mi vagyunk a császárok és igenis nálunk élnek a világ legnagyobb WoW-osai! 
Számítógép, én így szeretlek!"


----------



## Mimi62 (2010 Szeptember 21)

mimi 62
Nahát, mennyi hülyeséget írtok ezért a tagságért!
Egy cipőben járunk!


----------



## nyuszmam (2010 Szeptember 21)

haha


----------



## nyuszmam (2010 Szeptember 21)

H


----------



## nyuszmam (2010 Szeptember 21)

Ú


----------



## sidekicks (2010 Szeptember 21)

Valami nem stimmel, megírtam a 20 hozzászólást és mégsem enged letölteni?? Tud valaki segíteni?


----------



## Mimi62 (2010 Szeptember 21)

mimi 62
Jaj,én nagyon lassan haladok, de követem példátok.


----------



## nyuszmam (2010 Szeptember 21)

Ú


----------



## nyuszmam (2010 Szeptember 21)

Ú


----------



## nyuszmam (2010 Szeptember 21)




----------



## sidekicks (2010 Szeptember 21)

Szóval nincs segítség. Holnap megpróbálom...


----------



## nyuszmam (2010 Szeptember 21)

S


----------



## nyuszmam (2010 Szeptember 21)

*z*


----------



## nyuszmam (2010 Szeptember 21)

pff


----------



## nyuszmam (2010 Szeptember 21)

_jaj_


----------



## Viki67 (2010 Szeptember 21)

Szép jó estét Mindenkinek!


----------



## Mimi62 (2010 Szeptember 21)

mimi 62
Akkor hiába strapálom magam?


----------



## nyuszmam (2010 Szeptember 21)




----------



## Viki67 (2010 Szeptember 21)

Hahó,van itt valaki?


----------



## nyuszmam (2010 Szeptember 21)

Fenébe


----------



## Ajajaj (2010 Szeptember 21)

ööö... kicsit zavarban vagyok


----------



## Viki67 (2010 Szeptember 21)

Szia Viki vagyok Egerből.


----------



## Mimi62 (2010 Szeptember 21)

mimi 62
Nyuszman ! Ügyes vagy!!


----------



## nyuszmam (2010 Szeptember 21)




----------



## Viki67 (2010 Szeptember 21)

Nagyon szeretnék már állandó tag lenni.


----------



## nyuszmam (2010 Szeptember 21)

:d


----------



## Mimi62 (2010 Szeptember 21)

mimi 62
Hűha! Le vagyok maradva.


----------



## nyuszmam (2010 Szeptember 21)




----------



## Viki67 (2010 Szeptember 21)

Nagyon jó kép.


----------



## Viki67 (2010 Szeptember 21)

Nekünk hullámos papagájunk van.


----------



## sanboss (2010 Szeptember 21)

üdv én is vagyok.


----------



## guinnes12 (2010 Szeptember 21)

ahoj mindenkinek!


----------



## sanboss (2010 Szeptember 21)

nekem is volt de elrepült...


----------



## Viki67 (2010 Szeptember 21)

Fél éves és már nagyon sok mindent beszél.


----------



## Viki67 (2010 Szeptember 21)

Remélem a mienk nem fog.


----------



## Viki67 (2010 Szeptember 21)

Kicsit félek,mert szinte egész nap szabadon van a lakásban.Aztán elég egy óvatlan pillanat.


----------



## Viki67 (2010 Szeptember 21)

Nagyon szelíd kezes.A család kedvence.


----------



## nyuszmam (2010 Szeptember 21)




----------



## Viki67 (2010 Szeptember 21)

Mondja már ,hogy Gyurika aranyos ,okos,szép fiú.Arany madár.Kukurikú,jó reggelt.Szia Bodri.Puszi,puszi ,puszikát.


----------



## Mimi62 (2010 Szeptember 21)

mimi 62
A borsodi sötétségből nem látom Kanadát.


----------



## Viki67 (2010 Szeptember 21)

Most éppen az újságot lyukasztja.


----------



## nyuszmam (2010 Szeptember 21)




----------



## Viki67 (2010 Szeptember 21)

Egerben van Kanada város rész.


----------



## Viki67 (2010 Szeptember 21)

Hurrá ez a 20.


----------



## nyuszmam (2010 Szeptember 21)




----------



## Mimi62 (2010 Szeptember 21)

mimi 62
Úgy látom szaporodtunk, és mindenki állatbarát.


----------



## nyuszmam (2010 Szeptember 21)




----------



## Viki67 (2010 Szeptember 21)

Jó éjszakát!


----------



## nyuszmam (2010 Szeptember 21)

na végre


----------



## nyuszmam (2010 Szeptember 21)

neked is!


----------



## Mimi62 (2010 Szeptember 21)

mimi 62
Köszi Viki 67! Egerben már jártam.


----------



## nyuszmam (2010 Szeptember 21)




----------



## Mimi62 (2010 Szeptember 21)

mimi 62
Jó éjszakát mindenkinek!


----------



## nyuszmam (2010 Szeptember 21)




----------



## nyuszmam (2010 Szeptember 21)




----------



## Viki67 (2010 Szeptember 21)

Mimi62
Beszélgethetünk még,hogy neked is összejöjjön a 20.


----------



## nyuszmam (2010 Szeptember 21)




----------



## Viki67 (2010 Szeptember 21)

Nyuszmam
Nagyon jók ezek a képek!


----------



## nyuszmam (2010 Szeptember 21)

örülök hogy neked is tetszik


----------



## nyuszmam (2010 Szeptember 21)

nem tudom hanyadiknál tartok


----------



## guinnes12 (2010 Szeptember 21)

szep estenk van! : )


----------



## sanboss (2010 Szeptember 21)

A képek valóban jók, és a hozzászólásodnál látszik, hogy ez volt a 23-ik.


----------



## nyuszmam (2010 Szeptember 21)




----------



## nyuszmam (2010 Szeptember 21)

ja köszi!


----------



## nyuszmam (2010 Szeptember 21)

akkor jó éjszakát mindenkinek


----------



## Iveco (2010 Szeptember 21)

1


----------



## Iveco (2010 Szeptember 21)

2


----------



## Iveco (2010 Szeptember 21)

3


----------



## Iveco (2010 Szeptember 21)

4


----------



## Iveco (2010 Szeptember 21)

5


----------



## Iveco (2010 Szeptember 21)

1, megérett a meggy!


----------



## Iveco (2010 Szeptember 21)

2, csipkebokor vessző!


----------



## Iveco (2010 Szeptember 21)

3, Te légy az én párom!


----------



## Iveco (2010 Szeptember 21)

4, Te kis leány hová mégy!


----------



## Iveco (2010 Szeptember 21)

5, érik a tök!


----------



## Iveco (2010 Szeptember 21)

6, hasad a pad!


----------



## Iveco (2010 Szeptember 21)

7, zsemlét süt a pék!


----------



## Iveco (2010 Szeptember 21)

8, üres a polc!


----------



## Iveco (2010 Szeptember 21)

9, kis Ferenc!


----------



## Iveco (2010 Szeptember 21)

10, tiszta víz!


----------



## Iveco (2010 Szeptember 21)

Ha nem tiszta, vidd vissza,


----------



## Iveco (2010 Szeptember 21)

Majd a cica, megissza!


----------



## Iveco (2010 Szeptember 21)

Elment apám dinnyét lopni,


----------



## Iveco (2010 Szeptember 21)

elfelejtett zsákot vinni.


----------



## Iveco (2010 Szeptember 21)

Mondd meg Te, hány zsák kell?


----------



## Iveco (2010 Szeptember 21)

21! kisskisskiss:..::..:\\m/\\m/:555::656::4::9::7::77::23::00:


----------



## reny09 (2010 Szeptember 22)

én már végigírtam a szóláncosat...d még kell pár hozzászólás


----------



## reny09 (2010 Szeptember 22)

boci


----------



## reny09 (2010 Szeptember 22)

Boci


----------



## reny09 (2010 Szeptember 22)

tarkaaaa


----------



## reny09 (2010 Szeptember 22)

se füle,se farkaaaa


----------



## reny09 (2010 Szeptember 22)

oda megyünk lakniiii


----------



## reny09 (2010 Szeptember 22)

ahol tejet kapniiiiiii


----------



## reny09 (2010 Szeptember 22)

Happy Birthday to meeee,happy birthday to MEEEEEEEE!!!!! 21. hozzászólás


----------



## WRocco (2010 Szeptember 22)

wow


----------



## pam7308 (2010 Szeptember 22)

*Kell ez!*

Szeretnék letölteni! Nem titok ez, gondolom,sokan vagyunk itt ezért! Ez az 1.!


----------



## Vackor8 (2010 Szeptember 22)

1


----------



## Vackor8 (2010 Szeptember 22)

2


----------



## Vackor8 (2010 Szeptember 22)

3


----------



## Vackor8 (2010 Szeptember 22)

4, de milyen értelmetlen ez a szabály...


----------



## Vackor8 (2010 Szeptember 22)

5


----------



## Vackor8 (2010 Szeptember 22)

6


----------



## Vackor8 (2010 Szeptember 22)

7


----------



## Vackor8 (2010 Szeptember 22)

8


----------



## Vackor8 (2010 Szeptember 22)

9


----------



## Vackor8 (2010 Szeptember 22)

10


----------



## Vackor8 (2010 Szeptember 22)

11


----------



## Vackor8 (2010 Szeptember 22)

12


----------



## Vackor8 (2010 Szeptember 22)

13


----------



## Vackor8 (2010 Szeptember 22)

14


----------



## Vackor8 (2010 Szeptember 22)

15


----------



## Vackor8 (2010 Szeptember 22)

16


----------



## Vackor8 (2010 Szeptember 22)

17


----------



## Vackor8 (2010 Szeptember 22)

18


----------



## Vackor8 (2010 Szeptember 22)

19


----------



## Vackor8 (2010 Szeptember 22)

20


----------



## Vackor8 (2010 Szeptember 22)

21


----------



## wreni (2010 Szeptember 22)

Kukucs-kukucs!


----------



## wreni (2010 Szeptember 22)

2


----------



## wreni (2010 Szeptember 22)

3


----------



## wreni (2010 Szeptember 22)

4


----------



## wreni (2010 Szeptember 22)

5


----------



## wreni (2010 Szeptember 22)

6


----------



## wreni (2010 Szeptember 22)

7


----------



## wreni (2010 Szeptember 22)

8


----------



## wreni (2010 Szeptember 22)

9


----------



## klara72 (2010 Szeptember 22)

Sziasztok! Mondja meg valaki, hogy mi az az *offolás*!


----------



## wreni (2010 Szeptember 22)

10


----------



## wreni (2010 Szeptember 22)

11


----------



## wreni (2010 Szeptember 22)

12


----------



## klara72 (2010 Szeptember 22)

K


----------



## wreni (2010 Szeptember 22)

13


----------



## klara72 (2010 Szeptember 22)

zuzu


----------



## wreni (2010 Szeptember 22)

14


----------



## klara72 (2010 Szeptember 22)

erdők és mezők


----------



## wreni (2010 Szeptember 22)

15


----------



## klara72 (2010 Szeptember 22)

kék az ég


----------



## wreni (2010 Szeptember 22)

16


----------



## wreni (2010 Szeptember 22)

17


----------



## klara72 (2010 Szeptember 22)

gyors hajók


----------



## wreni (2010 Szeptember 22)

18
(Miért érzem azt, hogy ez a 20 hozzászólásos mókaság egy szivatás????)


----------



## klara72 (2010 Szeptember 22)

aranyló búzatábla


----------



## wreni (2010 Szeptember 22)

19
(amikor baromi gyorsan szükségem lenne innen egy feltöltött doksira...)


----------



## klara72 (2010 Szeptember 22)

pipacsmezők


----------



## wreni (2010 Szeptember 22)

20
(kész vagyok. minden értelemben.)


----------



## klara72 (2010 Szeptember 22)

hűs víz


----------



## klara72 (2010 Szeptember 22)

Édes szőlő


----------



## klara72 (2010 Szeptember 22)

karikagyűrű


----------



## klara72 (2010 Szeptember 22)

vér és szív


----------



## klara72 (2010 Szeptember 22)

Klassz ez az asszociációs gyakorlat!


----------



## klara72 (2010 Szeptember 22)

csak már főznöm kéne


----------



## klara72 (2010 Szeptember 22)

Remélem


----------



## klara72 (2010 Szeptember 22)

azért vannak ennél


----------



## klara72 (2010 Szeptember 22)

érdekesebb témák is


----------



## klara72 (2010 Szeptember 22)

Még mindig nincs 20?


----------



## klara72 (2010 Szeptember 22)

Aha, már van.


----------



## klara72 (2010 Szeptember 22)

De jó!


----------



## sicike1975 (2010 Szeptember 22)

sziasztok


----------



## sicike1975 (2010 Szeptember 22)

1 megvan


----------



## sicike1975 (2010 Szeptember 22)

2 megvan


----------



## sicike1975 (2010 Szeptember 22)

3 megvan


----------



## sicike1975 (2010 Szeptember 22)

szia klara72 4 megvan


----------



## sicike1975 (2010 Szeptember 22)

5 megvan


----------



## sicike1975 (2010 Szeptember 22)

6 megvan


----------



## sicike1975 (2010 Szeptember 22)

7 megvan


----------



## sicike1975 (2010 Szeptember 22)

8 megvan


----------



## sicike1975 (2010 Szeptember 22)

9 megvan


----------



## sicike1975 (2010 Szeptember 22)

10 megvan


----------



## sicike1975 (2010 Szeptember 22)

11 megvan


----------



## sicike1975 (2010 Szeptember 22)

jól elvagyok 12 megvan


----------



## sicike1975 (2010 Szeptember 22)

13 megvan


----------



## sicike1975 (2010 Szeptember 22)

14 megvan


----------



## sicike1975 (2010 Szeptember 22)

15 megvan


----------



## sicike1975 (2010 Szeptember 22)

16 megvan


----------



## sicike1975 (2010 Szeptember 22)

17 megvan


----------



## sicike1975 (2010 Szeptember 22)

18 megvan


----------



## klara72 (2010 Szeptember 22)

De sajnos nem tudtam bekerülni a fórumra. Valami hiba van.


----------



## sicike1975 (2010 Szeptember 22)

19 megvan kész


----------



## KergeKacsa (2010 Szeptember 22)

Vonzanak az e-book-ok, mint lepkét az éjjeli fények. 
És 1.


----------



## KergeKacsa (2010 Szeptember 22)

2


----------



## KergeKacsa (2010 Szeptember 22)

3


----------



## KergeKacsa (2010 Szeptember 22)

4


----------



## KergeKacsa (2010 Szeptember 22)

5


----------



## KergeKacsa (2010 Szeptember 22)

6


----------



## KergeKacsa (2010 Szeptember 22)

7


----------



## KergeKacsa (2010 Szeptember 22)

8


----------



## KergeKacsa (2010 Szeptember 22)

9


----------



## KergeKacsa (2010 Szeptember 22)

10


----------



## shusu (2010 Szeptember 22)

köszi


----------



## KergeKacsa (2010 Szeptember 22)

11


----------



## KergeKacsa (2010 Szeptember 22)

12


----------



## KergeKacsa (2010 Szeptember 22)

13


----------



## KergeKacsa (2010 Szeptember 22)

14


----------



## KergeKacsa (2010 Szeptember 22)

15


----------



## KergeKacsa (2010 Szeptember 22)

16


----------



## KergeKacsa (2010 Szeptember 22)

17


----------



## KergeKacsa (2010 Szeptember 22)

18


----------



## KergeKacsa (2010 Szeptember 22)

19


----------



## KergeKacsa (2010 Szeptember 22)

20


----------



## tmues80 (2010 Szeptember 22)

s


----------



## tmues80 (2010 Szeptember 22)

d


----------



## tmues80 (2010 Szeptember 22)

e


----------



## tmues80 (2010 Szeptember 22)

a


----------



## tmues80 (2010 Szeptember 22)

kk


----------



## tmues80 (2010 Szeptember 22)

uu


----------



## tmues80 (2010 Szeptember 22)

iu


----------



## tmues80 (2010 Szeptember 22)

oi


----------



## vimavi (2010 Szeptember 22)

Sziasztok! Jó lenne gyorsan 20 hozzászólás.


----------



## tmues80 (2010 Szeptember 22)

oopp


----------



## tmues80 (2010 Szeptember 22)

mmm


----------



## tmues80 (2010 Szeptember 22)

mx


----------



## tmues80 (2010 Szeptember 22)

ky


----------



## tmues80 (2010 Szeptember 22)

mxd


----------



## tmues80 (2010 Szeptember 22)

kxjwsi


----------



## tmues80 (2010 Szeptember 22)

iiicdj


----------



## tmues80 (2010 Szeptember 22)

siuoia


----------



## bavoriupa (2010 Szeptember 22)

Na, még1x


----------



## bavoriupa (2010 Szeptember 22)

És még1x


----------



## bavoriupa (2010 Szeptember 22)

Próbáljuk meg még1x


----------



## bavoriupa (2010 Szeptember 22)

Már csak 10


----------



## bavoriupa (2010 Szeptember 22)

Már csak 9


----------



## bavoriupa (2010 Szeptember 22)

Már csak 8


----------



## bavoriupa (2010 Szeptember 22)

Már csak 7


----------



## bavoriupa (2010 Szeptember 22)

Már csak 6


----------



## bavoriupa (2010 Szeptember 22)

Már csak 5


----------



## bavoriupa (2010 Szeptember 22)

Már csak 4


----------



## bavoriupa (2010 Szeptember 22)

Már csak 3


----------



## bavoriupa (2010 Szeptember 22)

Már csak 2


----------



## bavoriupa (2010 Szeptember 22)

Már csak 1


----------



## bavoriupa (2010 Szeptember 22)

És most mivan?


----------



## FMargit (2010 Szeptember 22)

17


----------



## FMargit (2010 Szeptember 22)

16


----------



## FMargit (2010 Szeptember 22)

15


----------



## FMargit (2010 Szeptember 22)

14


----------



## FMargit (2010 Szeptember 22)

13


----------



## FMargit (2010 Szeptember 22)

12


----------



## FMargit (2010 Szeptember 22)

11


----------



## FMargit (2010 Szeptember 22)

9


----------



## FMargit (2010 Szeptember 22)

8


----------



## FMargit (2010 Szeptember 22)

7


----------



## FMargit (2010 Szeptember 22)

6


----------



## FMargit (2010 Szeptember 22)

5


----------



## FMargit (2010 Szeptember 22)

4


----------



## FMargit (2010 Szeptember 22)

3


----------



## FMargit (2010 Szeptember 22)

2


----------



## FMargit (2010 Szeptember 22)

1


----------



## vimavi (2010 Szeptember 22)

*Gyimóthy Gábor: Nyelvlecke (Firenze 1984. X. 12.)* ​*Egyik olaszóra sodrán, 
Ím a kérdés felmerült: 
Hogy milyen nyelv ez a magyar, 
Európába hogy került?*


----------



## vimavi (2010 Szeptember 22)

*Elmeséltem, ahogy tudtam, 
Mire képes a magyar. *


----------



## vimavi (2010 Szeptember 22)

*Elmondtam, hogy sok-sok rag van, 
S hogy némelyik mit takar, *


----------



## vimavi (2010 Szeptember 22)

*És a szókincsben mi rejlik, *
*A rengeteg árnyalat*


----------



## vimavi (2010 Szeptember 22)

*Példaként vegyük csak itt: 
Ember, állat hogy halad? *


----------



## vimavi (2010 Szeptember 22)

*Elmondtam, hogy mikor járunk**, 
Mikor mondom, hogy megyek. *


----------



## vimavi (2010 Szeptember 22)

*Részeg, hogy dülöngél** nálunk, 
S milyen, ha csak lépdelek. *


----------



## vimavi (2010 Szeptember 22)

*Miért mondom, hogy botorkál *
*Gyalogol**, vagy kódorog, *


----------



## vimavi (2010 Szeptember 22)

*S a sétáló **szerelmespár, 
Miért éppen andalog? *


----------



## vimavi (2010 Szeptember 22)

*A vaddisznó, hogy ha rohan**, 
Nem üget, de csörtet - és *


----------



## vimavi (2010 Szeptember 22)

*Bár alakra majdnem olyan 
Miért más a törtetés? *


----------



## vimavi (2010 Szeptember 22)

*Mondtam volna még azt is hát, 
Aki fut, mért nem lohol? *


----------



## vimavi (2010 Szeptember 22)

*Mért nem vág, ki mezőn átvág**, 
De tán vágtat valahol. *


----------



## vimavi (2010 Szeptember 22)

*Aki tipeg, mért nem libeg, 
S ez épp úgy nem lebegés,*


----------



## Márti81 (2010 Szeptember 22)

*Üdvözlet*

Üdvözlet Mindenkinek!

Nem is tudom hol tartottam tegnap. Talán 10-nél...


----------



## vimavi (2010 Szeptember 22)

*Minthogy nem csak sánta biceg,** 
S hebegés nem rebegés! *


----------



## vimavi (2010 Szeptember 22)

*Mit tesz a ló, ha poroszkál,** 
Vagy pedig, ha vágtázik? *


----------



## Márti81 (2010 Szeptember 22)

11


----------



## vimavi (2010 Szeptember 22)

*És a kuvasz, ha somfordál,** 
Avagy akár bóklászik. *


----------



## vimavi (2010 Szeptember 22)

*Lábát szedi, aki kitér**, 
A riadt őz elszökell. *


----------



## Márti81 (2010 Szeptember 22)

Remélem jól emlékszem, hogy 10ig jutottam tegnap


----------



## vimavi (2010 Szeptember 22)

*Nem ront be az, aki betér . .** . 
Más nyelven, hogy mondjam el? *


----------



## vimavi (2010 Szeptember 22)

*Jó lett volna szemléltetni, *
*Botladozó**, mint halad, *


----------



## vimavi (2010 Szeptember 22)

*Avagy milyen őgyelegni?** 
Egy szó - egy kép - egy zamat! *


----------



## Márti81 (2010 Szeptember 22)

Most látom, hogy 15


----------



## vimavi (2010 Szeptember 22)

*Aki 'slattyog', mért nem 'lófrál'? *
*Száguldó** hová szalad? *


----------



## vimavi (2010 Szeptember 22)

*Ki vánszorog, mért nem kószál**? 
S aki kullog, hol marad? *


----------



## vimavi (2010 Szeptember 22)

*Bandukoló mért nem baktat**? 
És ha motyog, mit kotyog, *


----------



## Márti81 (2010 Szeptember 22)

Fantasztikus, mindjárt megvan a 20!


----------



## Márti81 (2010 Szeptember 22)

18


----------



## vimavi (2010 Szeptember 22)

*Aki koslat, avagy kaptat,** 
Avagy császkál és totyog? *


----------



## Márti81 (2010 Szeptember 22)

19


----------



## vimavi (2010 Szeptember 22)

Na, talán végeztem


----------



## Márti81 (2010 Szeptember 22)

20!!!!


----------



## Mirci83 (2010 Szeptember 22)

sziasztok!!


----------



## Mirci83 (2010 Szeptember 22)

8


----------



## masnis (2010 Szeptember 22)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Mirci83 (2010 Szeptember 22)

10


----------



## masnis (2010 Szeptember 22)

1


----------



## masnis (2010 Szeptember 22)

2


----------



## csuti901204 (2010 Szeptember 22)




----------



## masnis (2010 Szeptember 22)

222


----------



## masnis (2010 Szeptember 22)

2222


----------



## masnis (2010 Szeptember 22)

222222


----------



## masnis (2010 Szeptember 22)

333


----------



## masnis (2010 Szeptember 22)

dddddd


----------



## Mirci83 (2010 Szeptember 22)

14


----------



## masnis (2010 Szeptember 22)

fffffff


----------



## Mirci83 (2010 Szeptember 22)

hihhi


----------



## csuti901204 (2010 Szeptember 22)




----------



## masnis (2010 Szeptember 22)

rrrrrrrrrr


----------



## masnis (2010 Szeptember 22)

grr


----------



## masnis (2010 Szeptember 22)

óóóóó


----------



## masnis (2010 Szeptember 22)

húsz


----------



## Mirci83 (2010 Szeptember 22)

grrr


----------



## masnis (2010 Szeptember 22)

tíz tíz tíz


----------



## csuti901204 (2010 Szeptember 22)

3


----------



## masnis (2010 Szeptember 22)




----------



## csuti901204 (2010 Szeptember 22)

4


----------



## masnis (2010 Szeptember 22)

bahhh


----------



## csuti901204 (2010 Szeptember 22)

5


----------



## masnis (2010 Szeptember 22)

időrabló


----------



## csuti901204 (2010 Szeptember 22)

6


----------



## csuti901204 (2010 Szeptember 22)

7


----------



## csuti901204 (2010 Szeptember 22)

8


----------



## csuti901204 (2010 Szeptember 22)

9


----------



## csuti901204 (2010 Szeptember 22)

10


----------



## masnis (2010 Szeptember 22)

hmmmm


----------



## csuti901204 (2010 Szeptember 22)

11


----------



## csuti901204 (2010 Szeptember 22)

12


----------



## masnis (2010 Szeptember 22)

húsz másodperc!


----------



## csuti901204 (2010 Szeptember 22)

13


----------



## masnis (2010 Szeptember 22)

dejódejódejó


----------



## csuti901204 (2010 Szeptember 22)

14


----------



## csuti901204 (2010 Szeptember 22)

15


----------



## csuti901204 (2010 Szeptember 22)

16


----------



## csuti901204 (2010 Szeptember 22)

17


----------



## csuti901204 (2010 Szeptember 22)

18


----------



## csuti901204 (2010 Szeptember 22)

19


----------



## csuti901204 (2010 Szeptember 22)

20


----------



## Mirci83 (2010 Szeptember 22)

jajjj már


----------



## csuti901204 (2010 Szeptember 22)

namivan mááá


----------



## Mirci83 (2010 Szeptember 22)

megvan a 20!!!!


----------



## buczko.b (2010 Szeptember 22)

1


----------



## buczko.b (2010 Szeptember 22)

2


----------



## buczko.b (2010 Szeptember 22)

3


----------



## buczko.b (2010 Szeptember 22)

4


----------



## buczko.b (2010 Szeptember 22)

5


----------



## buczko.b (2010 Szeptember 22)

6


----------



## buczko.b (2010 Szeptember 22)

7


----------



## buczko.b (2010 Szeptember 22)

8


----------



## buczko.b (2010 Szeptember 22)

9


----------



## buczko.b (2010 Szeptember 22)

10


----------



## buczko.b (2010 Szeptember 22)

11


----------



## buczko.b (2010 Szeptember 22)

12


----------



## tiborc777 (2010 Szeptember 22)

*Sziasztok!*

Üdvözlök mindenkit!!

Feltettem pár viccet is....

- Kedves doktor úr, miután leveszi a gipszet a jobb kezemről, fogok tudni hegedülni? 
- Természetesen. 
- Isteni lesz, eddig ugyanis csak zongorázni tudtam.


----------



## buczko.b (2010 Szeptember 22)

13


----------



## buczko.b (2010 Szeptember 22)

14


----------



## buczko.b (2010 Szeptember 22)

15


----------



## buczko.b (2010 Szeptember 22)

16


----------



## buczko.b (2010 Szeptember 22)

17


----------



## buczko.b (2010 Szeptember 22)

18


----------



## buczko.b (2010 Szeptember 22)

19


----------



## buczko.b (2010 Szeptember 22)

20 végre


----------



## tmues80 (2010 Szeptember 22)

kiss


----------



## tmues80 (2010 Szeptember 22)




----------



## Manotevebaba (2010 Szeptember 22)

Akkor én is elkezdem: 20/1.


----------



## Kingerus (2010 Szeptember 22)

Sziasztok! 
Örülök, hogy itt lehetek köztetek! 
Mindenkinek minden szépet, jót kívánok!


----------



## Kingerus (2010 Szeptember 22)

Manotevebaba írta:


> Akkor én is elkezdem: 20/1.


Csatlakozom!


----------



## Kingerus (2010 Szeptember 22)

Még 18.


----------



## Kingerus (2010 Szeptember 22)

17.


----------



## Kingerus (2010 Szeptember 22)

Még 16 kell!


----------



## Kingerus (2010 Szeptember 22)

Lehet, inkább verset kellen írnom nekem is, hogy ne csak a számok jöjjenek sorban.


----------



## Kingerus (2010 Szeptember 22)

Csak azért nem írok verset, nehogy valamit hibásan vagy rosszul írjak, mert azt szégyellném!


----------



## Kingerus (2010 Szeptember 22)

Még 12 hiányzik.


----------



## Kingerus (2010 Szeptember 22)

1 - megérett a meggy


----------



## Kingerus (2010 Szeptember 22)

2 - csipkebokor, vessző


----------



## Kingerus (2010 Szeptember 22)

3 - Te leszel a párom!


----------



## Kingerus (2010 Szeptember 22)

4 - Te kis nyuszi, hová mégy?


----------



## Kingerus (2010 Szeptember 22)

5 - megérett a tök


----------



## Kingerus (2010 Szeptember 22)

6 - hasad a pad


----------



## Kingerus (2010 Szeptember 22)

7 - ???? (elfelejtettem!)


----------



## Kingerus (2010 Szeptember 22)

8 - leszakadt a polc


----------



## Kingerus (2010 Szeptember 22)

9 - kis Ferenc


----------



## Kingerus (2010 Szeptember 22)

10 - tiszta víz


----------



## Kingerus (2010 Szeptember 22)

Ha nem tiszta, vidd vissza!
Majd a cica megissza!


----------



## Kingerus (2010 Szeptember 22)

Éééééés, ez a 20.! 
Köszönöm szépen a lehetőséget, így 2 nap múlva már teljes joggal böngészhetek, írhatok, stb.


----------



## kriszty3 (2010 Szeptember 22)

Szia

Itt vagyok én is


----------



## kriszty3 (2010 Szeptember 22)

2. hozászolásom


----------



## kriszty3 (2010 Szeptember 22)

3. hozzászolásom


----------



## kriszty3 (2010 Szeptember 22)

4. hoszászolásom


----------



## kriszty3 (2010 Szeptember 22)

5. hoszászoláso


----------



## kriszty3 (2010 Szeptember 22)

6. hoszászolásom


----------



## kriszty3 (2010 Szeptember 22)

7. hoszászolásom


----------



## kriszty3 (2010 Szeptember 22)

8. hoszászolásom


----------



## kriszty3 (2010 Szeptember 22)

9. hoszászolásom


----------



## kriszty3 (2010 Szeptember 22)

10. hoszászolásom

Enyi...


----------



## kriszty3 (2010 Szeptember 22)

11. hozászolásom dehh johh


----------



## kriszty3 (2010 Szeptember 22)

12. hozzászolásom fuu de jol haladok


----------



## kriszty3 (2010 Szeptember 22)

13. hozzászólásom :


----------



## kriszty3 (2010 Szeptember 22)

14. hozzászolásom


----------



## Shatter (2010 Szeptember 22)

*Sziasztok!*

1.


----------



## kriszty3 (2010 Szeptember 22)

15. hozzászolásom


----------



## Shatter (2010 Szeptember 22)

2.


----------



## Shatter (2010 Szeptember 22)

3.


----------



## kriszty3 (2010 Szeptember 22)

és itt 16. hozzászolásom


----------



## Shatter (2010 Szeptember 22)

4.


----------



## kriszty3 (2010 Szeptember 22)

17. hozzzászolásomDDdddddd


----------



## kriszty3 (2010 Szeptember 22)

18. hozzászolásom


----------



## Shatter (2010 Szeptember 22)

5.


----------



## kriszty3 (2010 Szeptember 22)

19. hozzászolásom ez az utolsó elötti


----------



## kriszty3 (2010 Szeptember 22)

Éééééés, ez a 20.! :wink:
Köszönöm szépen a lehetőséget, így 2 nap múlva már teljes joggal böngészhetek, írhatok, stb. :smile:ezzen az oldalon


----------



## Shatter (2010 Szeptember 22)

6.


----------



## Shatter (2010 Szeptember 22)

7. És ezúton szeretnék gratulálni kriszty3 kolléganőnek!


----------



## Shatter (2010 Szeptember 22)

8.


----------



## Shatter (2010 Szeptember 22)

9.


----------



## Shatter (2010 Szeptember 22)

10.


----------



## e67 (2010 Szeptember 22)

Üdv Mindenkinek!


----------



## Shatter (2010 Szeptember 22)

11.


----------



## e67 (2010 Szeptember 22)

11.


----------



## Shatter (2010 Szeptember 22)

12.


----------



## e67 (2010 Szeptember 22)

Mi 11?


----------



## Shatter (2010 Szeptember 22)

13. Üdv, E67!


----------



## e67 (2010 Szeptember 22)

de nekem még csak 3.


----------



## datar (2010 Szeptember 22)

Üdvözlök mindenkit ! Nem tudom miről irjak igy hirtelen


----------



## Shatter (2010 Szeptember 22)

11. húsz másodperc. Tudod, én számolom az időt.
Egyébként 14.


----------



## e67 (2010 Szeptember 22)

Még van 17. Üdv Shatter!


----------



## datar (2010 Szeptember 22)

Üdvözlök mindenkit !


----------



## datar (2010 Szeptember 22)

18


----------



## e67 (2010 Szeptember 22)

Üdv datar!


----------



## Shatter (2010 Szeptember 22)

15.


----------



## e67 (2010 Szeptember 22)

Hogy ennek mi értelme van?!


----------



## datar (2010 Szeptember 22)

17


----------



## Shatter (2010 Szeptember 22)

16. Ne zavarjatok össze, mer' elrontom a számolást!


----------



## datar (2010 Szeptember 22)

Üdv e67!


----------



## Shatter (2010 Szeptember 22)

17.


----------



## e67 (2010 Szeptember 22)

8.


----------



## datar (2010 Szeptember 22)

15


----------



## e67 (2010 Szeptember 22)

9.


----------



## Shatter (2010 Szeptember 22)

18.


----------



## e67 (2010 Szeptember 22)

tíz


----------



## Shatter (2010 Szeptember 22)

19.


----------



## datar (2010 Szeptember 22)

micsoda marhasag ez!


----------



## e67 (2010 Szeptember 22)

eleven


----------



## Shatter (2010 Szeptember 22)

20.


----------



## e67 (2010 Szeptember 22)

dvanagyszaty


----------



## datar (2010 Szeptember 22)

13


----------



## Shatter (2010 Szeptember 22)

47 óra, 44 másodperc...


----------



## e67 (2010 Szeptember 22)

jó Neked Shatter!


----------



## datar (2010 Szeptember 22)

Ennek semmi ertelme!!


----------



## e67 (2010 Szeptember 22)

14.


----------



## e67 (2010 Szeptember 22)

10+5


----------



## datar (2010 Szeptember 22)

Udvozlet Shatter!


----------



## e67 (2010 Szeptember 22)

16


----------



## datar (2010 Szeptember 22)

10


----------



## e67 (2010 Szeptember 22)

_*17*_


----------



## datar (2010 Szeptember 22)

9


----------



## e67 (2010 Szeptember 22)

18


----------



## datar (2010 Szeptember 22)

na meg 10-et


----------



## e67 (2010 Szeptember 22)

19


----------



## e67 (2010 Szeptember 22)

Remélem jól számoltam


----------



## datar (2010 Szeptember 22)

8


----------



## datar (2010 Szeptember 22)

en is 8


----------



## datar (2010 Szeptember 22)

7


----------



## datar (2010 Szeptember 22)

hat


----------



## datar (2010 Szeptember 22)

ot


----------



## datar (2010 Szeptember 22)

negy


----------



## datar (2010 Szeptember 22)

harom


----------



## datar (2010 Szeptember 22)

2


----------



## datar (2010 Szeptember 22)

egy


----------



## datar (2010 Szeptember 22)

es meg ket raadas


----------



## datar (2010 Szeptember 22)

meg ket raadas !


----------



## datar (2010 Szeptember 22)

most mar meg kell legyen a 20


----------



## datar (2010 Szeptember 22)

utolso


----------



## datar (2010 Szeptember 22)

nem volt eleg


----------



## datar (2010 Szeptember 22)

de most mar igen


----------



## vinczezsuzsi (2010 Szeptember 22)

Szia Melitta ! Milyen idő van ilyenkor Kanadában? Üdv Zsuzsi


----------



## Tutti Georg (2010 Szeptember 22)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


Köszönöm


----------



## Tutti Georg (2010 Szeptember 22)

Köszönöm


----------



## Tutti Georg (2010 Szeptember 22)

Kösz


----------



## Tutti Georg (2010 Szeptember 22)

Köszönöm !!


----------



## Tutti Georg (2010 Szeptember 22)

Tutti Georg írta:


> Köszönöm !!


Köszönöm !!


----------



## datar (2010 Szeptember 22)

20


----------



## Tutti Georg (2010 Szeptember 22)

Tutti Georg írta:


> Köszönöm !!


Köszönöm !!


----------



## datar (2010 Szeptember 22)

21


----------



## Tutti Georg (2010 Szeptember 22)

Tutti Georg írta:


> Köszönöm !!


Köszönöm !!


----------



## Tutti Georg (2010 Szeptember 22)

Tutti Georg írta:


> Köszönöm !!


Köszönöm !!


----------



## Tutti Georg (2010 Szeptember 22)

Tutti Georg írta:


> Köszönöm !!


Köszönöm !!


----------



## Tutti Georg (2010 Szeptember 22)

Tutti Georg írta:


> Köszönöm !!


Köszönöm !!


----------



## Tutti Georg (2010 Szeptember 22)

Tutti Georg írta:


> Köszönöm !!


Köszönöm !!:9:


----------



## Tutti Georg (2010 Szeptember 22)

Tutti Georg írta:


> Köszönöm !!:9:


Köszönöm !!:kaboom:


----------



## Tutti Georg (2010 Szeptember 22)

Tutti Georg írta:


> Köszönöm !!


Köszönöm !!


----------



## Tutti Georg (2010 Szeptember 22)

Tutti Georg írta:


> Köszönöm !!


Köszönöm !!:99::butt:


----------



## Tutti Georg (2010 Szeptember 22)

Tutti Georg írta:


> Köszönöm !!:butt:


Köszönöm !!


----------



## Tutti Georg (2010 Szeptember 22)

Tutti Georg írta:


> Köszönöm !!


Köszönöm !!


----------



## Tutti Georg (2010 Szeptember 22)

Tutti Georg írta:


> Köszönöm !!


Köszönöm !!:444:


----------



## Tutti Georg (2010 Szeptember 22)

Köszönöm !!


----------



## Bukowszky (2010 Szeptember 22)

sziasztok! itt vagyok ragyogok, mint a fekete szurok )) hihi


----------



## Bukowszky (2010 Szeptember 22)

Mindenki itt van?


----------



## valeree82 (2010 Szeptember 22)

hali, látom ti se tudjátok mit is írjatok
ha valaki beszélgetni szeretne esetleg, akkor itt vagyok, én is a 20 hozzászólásra hajtok a tagságért, de esetleg elmulathatjuk az időt viccesen, beszélgetve is


----------



## valeree82 (2010 Szeptember 22)

kár hogy csak egyedül vagyok, így unalmas


----------



## valeree82 (2010 Szeptember 22)

ha valaki tudja hogy lehet mintákat, képeket feltölteni, azt megköszönném, mert már próbáltam, de nem ment


----------



## valeree82 (2010 Szeptember 22)

hali-gali, itt valli


----------



## valeree82 (2010 Szeptember 22)

már tavaly is felnéztem, csak valahogy elmaradt, de most akkor is meglesz a tagságom, ha belegebedek is


----------



## Tücsike67 (2010 Szeptember 22)

sziasztok! én is nagyon teperek a huszasért


----------



## valeree82 (2010 Szeptember 22)

muszáj új mintákat szereznem, már majd megöl a kíváncsiság hogy milyen minták vannak fenn


----------



## valeree82 (2010 Szeptember 22)

csak sajnos nem látom, mert úgye a gép nem engedélyezi


----------



## valeree82 (2010 Szeptember 22)

pedig sok minden érdekel, főleg a kreatív dolgok


----------



## valeree82 (2010 Szeptember 22)

imádom a keresztszemeseket, van már jó pár mintám, de ugye az sose elég


----------



## valeree82 (2010 Szeptember 22)

szívesen barkácsolok, szeretem a mozaikozást is


----------



## valeree82 (2010 Szeptember 22)

kedvenc témám a karácsony, ha tehetném már júliusban rákészülnék


----------



## valeree82 (2010 Szeptember 22)

főként ebben a témában keresek mindenféle mintát, ha valakinek van, megköszönném ha megmutatná


----------



## valeree82 (2010 Szeptember 22)

szeretem csinálni, meg persze sok a kisgyerek a családban, és eszméletlen hogy tudnak örülni minden apróságnak...


----------



## valeree82 (2010 Szeptember 22)

idén azt hiszem már átmegyek giccsesbe karácsonykor, felöltöztetek mindent


----------



## valeree82 (2010 Szeptember 22)

picit unalmas így egyedül cseverészni, na de mindegy, már csak egy kell ezen kívül, azt félig már benn vagyok..


----------



## valeree82 (2010 Szeptember 22)

elértem az utolsó erőfeszítésekhez, további jó beszélgetést mindenkinek....már ha egyáltalán idetéved valaki rajtam kívül


----------



## Nut_Ella (2010 Szeptember 22)

2.


----------



## Nut_Ella (2010 Szeptember 22)

3.


----------



## Nut_Ella (2010 Szeptember 22)

4.


----------



## Nut_Ella (2010 Szeptember 22)

5.


----------



## Nut_Ella (2010 Szeptember 22)

6.


----------



## Nut_Ella (2010 Szeptember 22)

7.


----------



## Nut_Ella (2010 Szeptember 22)

8.


----------



## Nut_Ella (2010 Szeptember 22)

9.


----------



## Nut_Ella (2010 Szeptember 22)

10.


----------



## Nut_Ella (2010 Szeptember 22)

11.


----------



## Nut_Ella (2010 Szeptember 22)

12.


----------



## Nut_Ella (2010 Szeptember 22)

13.


----------



## Diablo0212 (2010 Szeptember 22)

sziasztok


----------



## andokj (2010 Szeptember 22)

vegre egy kis segitseg


----------



## Nut_Ella (2010 Szeptember 22)

14.


----------



## Nut_Ella (2010 Szeptember 22)

15.


----------



## andokj (2010 Szeptember 22)

sziasztok..


----------



## Nut_Ella (2010 Szeptember 22)

16.


----------



## andokj (2010 Szeptember 22)

akkor kezdodjon a visszaszamlalas


----------



## Nut_Ella (2010 Szeptember 22)

17.


----------



## andokj (2010 Szeptember 22)

17...ezen a napon szulettem


----------



## Nut_Ella (2010 Szeptember 22)

18. és 19. látom közben észrevétlenül felzárkóztam


----------



## Nut_Ella (2010 Szeptember 22)

20. köszönöm a figyelmet!


----------



## andokj (2010 Szeptember 22)

16 voltam ezelott jo nehany evvel


----------



## kovkata (2010 Szeptember 22)

Szia!
Én csak össze szeretném gyűjteni a 20 üzenetet, ha nem baj.


----------



## andokj (2010 Szeptember 22)

15 ????? hat van ennyi munkaevem...sot meg ennel is tobb


----------



## andokj (2010 Szeptember 22)

14.....tinidzser kor kezdete.....pfff


----------



## andokj (2010 Szeptember 22)

13 - van akinek szerencses szam...van akinek nem


----------



## andokj (2010 Szeptember 22)

12....evig tanultam a nemet nyelvet


----------



## andokj (2010 Szeptember 22)

11......ez egy jo szam...csak sajatmagaval oszthato


----------



## andokj (2010 Szeptember 22)

10......tiz-tiszta viz


----------



## andokj (2010 Szeptember 22)

9....na mar nincs sok hatra...


----------



## andokj (2010 Szeptember 22)

8.....hasad a polc


----------



## andokj (2010 Szeptember 22)

7 szerencse szamom


----------



## andokj (2010 Szeptember 22)

6....6 evig kosaraztam


----------



## Mimi62 (2010 Szeptember 22)

mimi 62
Végre itthon!!! Dolgozni is kell, amíg van hol.
Szia Viki 67! Rendes vagy hogy segíteni akarsz.
Már nem sok kell.


----------



## andokj (2010 Szeptember 22)

5...5-szor voltam 3 ev alatt ugyan azon a helyen nyaralni


----------



## andokj (2010 Szeptember 22)

4....


----------



## andokj (2010 Szeptember 22)

3....szentharomsag....


----------



## andokj (2010 Szeptember 22)

2..egy par


----------



## andokj (2010 Szeptember 22)

1 es utolso...koszonom anyoka a segitseget!!!!


----------



## andokj (2010 Szeptember 22)

szerintem a segitseg hamarabb is johetett volna....
de ami kesik nem mulik
mindenkinek kitartas......


----------



## Mimi62 (2010 Szeptember 22)

mimi 62
Az is valami.
Nyaralni... Mi az hogy nyaralni ?


----------



## Mimi62 (2010 Szeptember 22)

mimi 62
Szuper! Megvan a 20.


----------



## Mimi62 (2010 Szeptember 22)

mimi 62
És most mi van?


----------



## primildi (2010 Szeptember 22)

Üdv mindenkinek!


----------



## primildi (2010 Szeptember 22)

primildi vagyok


----------



## primildi (2010 Szeptember 22)

remélem szépen telt a napotok


----------



## primildi (2010 Szeptember 22)

én délelőtt dolgoztam


----------



## primildi (2010 Szeptember 22)

óvónő vagyok


----------



## primildi (2010 Szeptember 22)

aztán tornáztam egy jót


----------



## primildi (2010 Szeptember 22)

majd elmentem a gyerekemért az oviba


----------



## primildi (2010 Szeptember 22)

végül elmentünk egy helyre


----------



## primildi (2010 Szeptember 22)

ahol majd a szülinapját tartjuk


----------



## primildi (2010 Szeptember 22)

októberben lesz 5 éves


----------



## primildi (2010 Szeptember 22)

most itthon pihizek


----------



## primildi (2010 Szeptember 22)

nem egyszerű 20 hozzászólást összeszedni


----------



## primildi (2010 Szeptember 22)

előre is elnézést


----------



## primildi (2010 Szeptember 22)

hogy a sületlenségeimet kell olvasnotok


----------



## primildi (2010 Szeptember 22)

de ezen az oldalon annyi jó dolog van


----------



## primildi (2010 Szeptember 22)

és mint említettem, óvónő vagyok


----------



## primildi (2010 Szeptember 22)

sok jót hallottam erről az oldalról


----------



## primildi (2010 Szeptember 22)

nemsokára meg is lesz a 20...


----------



## primildi (2010 Szeptember 22)

ezúton kívánok mindenkinek szép estét


----------



## primildi (2010 Szeptember 22)

és nyugodalmas jó éjszakát!Köszönöm!


----------



## lovasson (2010 Szeptember 22)

20 hozzászólás?


----------



## lovasson (2010 Szeptember 22)

már csak 19?


----------



## lovasson (2010 Szeptember 22)

azaz 18


----------



## lovasson (2010 Szeptember 22)

vagy csak 17?


----------



## lovasson (2010 Szeptember 22)

hozzászólok


----------



## lovasson (2010 Szeptember 22)

nem vágom, h ez mire jó


----------



## lovasson (2010 Szeptember 22)

a tárhely ingyen van?


----------



## lovasson (2010 Szeptember 22)

még nyomni kell


----------



## lovasson (2010 Szeptember 22)

egy darabig


----------



## lovasson (2010 Szeptember 22)

majd csak meglesz


----------



## lovasson (2010 Szeptember 22)

a fele


----------



## lovasson (2010 Szeptember 22)

végül is


----------



## lovasson (2010 Szeptember 22)

lassan már veretes tagnak számítok


----------



## primildi (2010 Szeptember 22)

már megvolt a 20 hozzászólásom, de nem történt semmi


----------



## lovasson (2010 Szeptember 22)

ha ezen múlik?


----------



## primildi (2010 Szeptember 22)

úgyanúgy nem tudok semmit letölteni


----------



## lovasson (2010 Szeptember 22)

nem tudsz letölteni?


----------



## lovasson (2010 Szeptember 22)

az gáz


----------



## lovasson (2010 Szeptember 22)

akkor lehet hiába koptatom a tasztatúrát


----------



## lovasson (2010 Szeptember 22)

de még próbálkozom


----------



## lovasson (2010 Szeptember 22)

igaz a két napot ki kell várnom


----------



## lovasson (2010 Szeptember 22)

és lőn világosság vagy húsz, mindegy


----------



## virvic (2010 Szeptember 22)

:d


----------



## virvic (2010 Szeptember 22)

Halihó mindenkinek!


----------



## virvic (2010 Szeptember 22)

ez most komoly, hogy 20szor kell beírnom valamit? minap még nem vettem komolyan


----------



## virvic (2010 Szeptember 22)

de annyira jó dolgok vannak itt...


----------



## Kariatida (2010 Szeptember 22)

Üdv mindenkinek!


----------



## virvic (2010 Szeptember 22)

remélem megéri...


----------



## virvic (2010 Szeptember 22)

Vannak itt nagyon jó témák, de amikor a gógli kidobja, hogy innen le tudom tölteni, amit akarok, főleg ha sürgős, akkor rághatom a körmömet... vagy elkezdhetek pötyögni


----------



## virvic (2010 Szeptember 22)

endlich


----------



## virvic (2010 Szeptember 22)

mégsem endlich. Még mindig nem enged letölteni, pedig már múlt héten regisztráltam.


----------



## Mairtin (2010 Szeptember 22)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


Úgy emlékszem, régen nem volt ilyen, de azért helló mindenkinek.


----------



## johita (2010 Szeptember 22)

*No hat en is megprobalom*

Sziasztok. Erdekes ez a 20 hozzaszolasos dolog. nem biztos , hogy teljesen tisztaba vagyok, de .... azert belevagok..


----------



## Lujzika111 (2010 Szeptember 22)

Sziasztok,

De jó ez! Nem is tudom nekem még mennyi kell, de most talán el is kezdem csökkenteni!


----------



## Lujzika111 (2010 Szeptember 22)

johita írta:


> Sziasztok. Erdekes ez a 20 hozzaszolasos dolog. nem biztos , hogy teljesen tisztaba vagyok, de .... azert belevagok..


 

Én is el kezdtem, még nekem is újdonság volt!


----------



## Lujzika111 (2010 Szeptember 22)

:d


----------



## Lujzika111 (2010 Szeptember 22)

EZ lesz az 5.


----------



## Lujzika111 (2010 Szeptember 22)

10 körül


----------



## Lujzika111 (2010 Szeptember 22)

Mára el is köszönök, szép éjszakát mindenkinek!


----------



## tkaresz77 (2010 Szeptember 22)

1


----------



## tkaresz77 (2010 Szeptember 22)

2


----------



## konyupapa (2010 Szeptember 22)

izé


----------



## konyupapa (2010 Szeptember 22)

2 izé


----------



## konyupapa (2010 Szeptember 22)

3 izé


----------



## konyupapa (2010 Szeptember 22)

4 izé


----------



## konyupapa (2010 Szeptember 22)

5 izé


----------



## konyupapa (2010 Szeptember 22)

6 izé


----------



## konyupapa (2010 Szeptember 22)

7 izé


----------



## konyupapa (2010 Szeptember 22)

8 izé


----------



## konyupapa (2010 Szeptember 22)

9 izé


----------



## konyupapa (2010 Szeptember 22)

10 izé


----------



## konyupapa (2010 Szeptember 22)

11 izé


----------



## konyupapa (2010 Szeptember 22)

12 izé


----------



## konyupapa (2010 Szeptember 22)

13 izé


----------



## konyupapa (2010 Szeptember 22)

14 izé


----------



## konyupapa (2010 Szeptember 22)

15 izé


----------



## konyupapa (2010 Szeptember 22)

16 izé


----------



## konyupapa (2010 Szeptember 22)

17 izé


----------



## konyupapa (2010 Szeptember 22)

18 izé


----------



## konyupapa (2010 Szeptember 22)

19 izé


----------



## konyupapa (2010 Szeptember 22)

20 izé


----------



## Kariatida (2010 Szeptember 23)

12


----------



## feher.funda (2010 Szeptember 23)

hello mindenki


----------



## feher.funda (2010 Szeptember 23)

remélem


----------



## NightShadow (2010 Szeptember 23)

Udvozlok minenkit!


----------



## feher.funda (2010 Szeptember 23)

gyorsan 3


----------



## feher.funda (2010 Szeptember 23)

meglesz 4


----------



## feher.funda (2010 Szeptember 23)

a 5


----------



## feher.funda (2010 Szeptember 23)

20 6


----------



## feher.funda (2010 Szeptember 23)

hozzászólás 7


----------



## feher.funda (2010 Szeptember 23)

mert 8


----------



## feher.funda (2010 Szeptember 23)

itt 9


----------



## feher.funda (2010 Szeptember 23)

találtam 10


----------



## feher.funda (2010 Szeptember 23)

jó 11


----------



## feher.funda (2010 Szeptember 23)

kis 12


----------



## feher.funda (2010 Szeptember 23)

progikat 12


----------



## feher.funda (2010 Szeptember 23)

a 14


----------



## feher.funda (2010 Szeptember 23)

telefonomhoz 15


----------



## feher.funda (2010 Szeptember 23)

na 16


----------



## feher.funda (2010 Szeptember 23)

már 17


----------



## feher.funda (2010 Szeptember 23)

lassan 18


----------



## Kariatida (2010 Szeptember 23)

18 is van


----------



## feher.funda (2010 Szeptember 23)

megvan 19


----------



## Kariatida (2010 Szeptember 23)

nekem is 19


----------



## feher.funda (2010 Szeptember 23)

a 20


----------



## feher.funda (2010 Szeptember 23)

hozzászólás


----------



## Kariatida (2010 Szeptember 23)

követlek


----------



## kroy82 (2010 Szeptember 23)

na hello


----------



## kroy82 (2010 Szeptember 23)

2


----------



## kroy82 (2010 Szeptember 23)

3


----------



## kroy82 (2010 Szeptember 23)

4


----------



## kroy82 (2010 Szeptember 23)

5


----------



## kroy82 (2010 Szeptember 23)

6


----------



## kroy82 (2010 Szeptember 23)

7


----------



## kroy82 (2010 Szeptember 23)

8


----------



## kroy82 (2010 Szeptember 23)

9


----------



## kroy82 (2010 Szeptember 23)

10


----------



## kroy82 (2010 Szeptember 23)

11


----------



## kroy82 (2010 Szeptember 23)

12


----------



## kroy82 (2010 Szeptember 23)

13


----------



## kroy82 (2010 Szeptember 23)

14


----------



## kroy82 (2010 Szeptember 23)

15


----------



## kroy82 (2010 Szeptember 23)

16


----------



## kroy82 (2010 Szeptember 23)

17


----------



## kroy82 (2010 Szeptember 23)

18


----------



## kroy82 (2010 Szeptember 23)

19


----------



## kroy82 (2010 Szeptember 23)

20


----------



## kroy82 (2010 Szeptember 23)

hm


----------



## Barkoczi (2010 Szeptember 23)

Helló!


----------



## Barkoczi (2010 Szeptember 23)

Még egy$!


----------



## Barkoczi (2010 Szeptember 23)

Már az ötödik


----------



## Barkoczi (2010 Szeptember 23)

hzatodik


----------



## Barkoczi (2010 Szeptember 23)

hetedik


----------



## Barkoczi (2010 Szeptember 23)

8


----------



## Barkoczi (2010 Szeptember 23)

9


----------



## Barkoczi (2010 Szeptember 23)

10


----------



## Barkoczi (2010 Szeptember 23)

11


----------



## Barkoczi (2010 Szeptember 23)

12


----------



## Barkoczi (2010 Szeptember 23)

13


----------



## Barkoczi (2010 Szeptember 23)

14


----------



## Barkoczi (2010 Szeptember 23)

16


----------



## Barkoczi (2010 Szeptember 23)

17


----------



## Barkoczi (2010 Szeptember 23)

18


----------



## Barkoczi (2010 Szeptember 23)

19


----------



## Barkoczi (2010 Szeptember 23)

20


----------



## csabagyöngye (2010 Szeptember 23)

Sziasztok!


----------



## csabagyöngye (2010 Szeptember 23)

2


----------



## csabagyöngye (2010 Szeptember 23)

3


----------



## csabagyöngye (2010 Szeptember 23)

4


----------



## csabagyöngye (2010 Szeptember 23)

5


----------



## csabagyöngye (2010 Szeptember 23)

6


----------



## csabagyöngye (2010 Szeptember 23)

7


----------



## csabagyöngye (2010 Szeptember 23)

8


----------



## csabagyöngye (2010 Szeptember 23)

9


----------



## csabagyöngye (2010 Szeptember 23)

10, na most pihenni fogok...


----------



## csabagyöngye (2010 Szeptember 23)

11


----------



## csabagyöngye (2010 Szeptember 23)

igaz, csak 2 perc volt (12)


----------



## csabagyöngye (2010 Szeptember 23)

13, ezután dobok 1 cigit


----------



## Muminka1981 (2010 Szeptember 23)

Köszi


----------



## Muminka1981 (2010 Szeptember 23)

amugy kajakra nem értem mire valo ez a 20 hozzászolás.
ha valakinek van rá ötlete megmagyarázhatná


----------



## Muminka1981 (2010 Szeptember 23)

hello


----------



## Muminka1981 (2010 Szeptember 23)

ezzel most gyüjtöm a hozzászolásokat?


----------



## Muminka1981 (2010 Szeptember 23)

hallo mki
gyüjtöm a hozzászolásaimat


----------



## Muminka1981 (2010 Szeptember 23)

5 mulva meglesz végre!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
és akkor nézhetek Miss Marplet)))


----------



## Muminka1981 (2010 Szeptember 23)

tényleg: esetleg valaki aki agathe cjhristie rajongo????


----------



## Muminka1981 (2010 Szeptember 23)

nem hogy alapitanék itt egy klubot vagy egy forumot ezzel kapcsiban.


----------



## Muminka1981 (2010 Szeptember 23)

jelentkezni nálam irásban.
fényképes önéletrajzzal )))
na nemmm ez nem az a hely.)
végre nem aza a hely.....


----------



## Muminka1981 (2010 Szeptember 23)

A poirot is szeretem. 
Msot tök sokat adtak a tévébe belöle. ez jooooo
megvan minden része ha érdekel valakit szivesen sokszorositom.
jajjj vagy iylet nem szabad mondani


----------



## Muminka1981 (2010 Szeptember 23)

Asszem megvan a 20!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## csabagyöngye (2010 Szeptember 23)

14


----------



## csabagyöngye (2010 Szeptember 23)

15


----------



## csabagyöngye (2010 Szeptember 23)

16


----------



## csabagyöngye (2010 Szeptember 23)

talán látogatottságot lehet vele bizonyítani (reklámok gyűjtésénél)?


----------



## csabagyöngye (2010 Szeptember 23)

18


----------



## csabagyöngye (2010 Szeptember 23)

19


----------



## csabagyöngye (2010 Szeptember 23)

na már csak 48h, és valódi tagnak érezhetem magam. itt a 20!


----------



## nikeri (2010 Szeptember 23)

Üdv mindenkinek


----------



## nikeri (2010 Szeptember 23)

Remélem, hasznos tagja leszek a fórumnak


----------



## nikeri (2010 Szeptember 23)

Teljes véletlen akadtam a honlapra.


----------



## nikeri (2010 Szeptember 23)

Rögtön "beleszerettem"


----------



## nikeri (2010 Szeptember 23)

Alig várom leteljen a 48-óra


----------



## nikeri (2010 Szeptember 23)

Kitolás az élettől, hogy pont akkoramikor lejár a 48-óra dolgozom,nem bizti,hogy eljutok a gépig


----------



## tibixxx (2010 Szeptember 23)

1


----------



## tibixxx (2010 Szeptember 23)

2


----------



## tibixxx (2010 Szeptember 23)

3


----------



## nikeri (2010 Szeptember 23)

nem tudom ,hányadik..


----------



## nikeri (2010 Szeptember 23)

felbosszantotam magam


----------



## nikeri (2010 Szeptember 23)

másik topikban mire megírtam hozzászólásom, kiírta nem vagyok belépve


----------



## pm75 (2010 Szeptember 23)

Sziasztok!
nekem is szükségem lenne a 20 hozzászólásra


----------



## pm75 (2010 Szeptember 23)

Azért próbálok némi értelmet is adni a hsz-nak, de még nem találtam meg, miről is kéne írni.


----------



## pm75 (2010 Szeptember 23)

örülök, hogy megtaláltam ezt az oldalt, sok érdekes és szívemhez közelálló gondolatot olvastam már itt.


----------



## pm75 (2010 Szeptember 23)

Azt hiszem könnyebb lesz csak számokat küldeni


----------



## pm75 (2010 Szeptember 23)

6


----------



## pm75 (2010 Szeptember 23)

7


----------



## pm75 (2010 Szeptember 23)

8


----------



## pm75 (2010 Szeptember 23)

9


----------



## pm75 (2010 Szeptember 23)

10


----------



## pm75 (2010 Szeptember 23)

11


----------



## lkbandi (2010 Szeptember 23)

Sziasztok!


----------



## pm75 (2010 Szeptember 23)

12


----------



## zkormoczi (2010 Szeptember 23)

*reg*

1


----------



## zkormoczi (2010 Szeptember 23)

*reg*

2


----------



## zkormoczi (2010 Szeptember 23)

*reg*

3


----------



## pm75 (2010 Szeptember 23)

13


----------



## pm75 (2010 Szeptember 23)

14


----------



## zkormoczi (2010 Szeptember 23)

*reg*

4


----------



## pm75 (2010 Szeptember 23)

15


----------



## zkormoczi (2010 Szeptember 23)

*5*

5


----------



## pm75 (2010 Szeptember 23)

16


----------



## zkormoczi (2010 Szeptember 23)

*6*

6


----------



## pm75 (2010 Szeptember 23)

17


----------



## zkormoczi (2010 Szeptember 23)

*7*

7


----------



## pm75 (2010 Szeptember 23)

18


----------



## pm75 (2010 Szeptember 23)

19


----------



## zkormoczi (2010 Szeptember 23)

*8*

8


----------



## pm75 (2010 Szeptember 23)

20


----------



## zkormoczi (2010 Szeptember 23)

*9*

9


----------



## zkormoczi (2010 Szeptember 23)

felidő


----------



## zkormoczi (2010 Szeptember 23)

11


----------



## zkormoczi (2010 Szeptember 23)

12


----------



## zkormoczi (2010 Szeptember 23)

13


----------



## zkormoczi (2010 Szeptember 23)

14


----------



## zkormoczi (2010 Szeptember 23)

15


----------



## zkormoczi (2010 Szeptember 23)

16


----------



## nikeri (2010 Szeptember 23)

Sokhelyen olvasgattam


----------



## zkormoczi (2010 Szeptember 23)

még 4


----------



## zkormoczi (2010 Szeptember 23)

3


----------



## nikeri (2010 Szeptember 23)

Lehet fáradt vagyok, vagy béna, de pl: hogy lehet csak a csatolt file-közt keresgélni?


----------



## zkormoczi (2010 Szeptember 23)

2


----------



## zkormoczi (2010 Szeptember 23)

1


----------



## nikeri (2010 Szeptember 23)

Nem jöttem rá


----------



## zkormoczi (2010 Szeptember 23)

hát ezt már csak a ráadás kedvéért ) !!!!


----------



## nikeri (2010 Szeptember 23)

Segítene valaki?


----------



## nikeri (2010 Szeptember 23)

de jó neked


----------



## nikeri (2010 Szeptember 23)

6


----------



## nikeri (2010 Szeptember 23)

5


----------



## nikeri (2010 Szeptember 23)

4


----------



## nikeri (2010 Szeptember 23)

3


----------



## nikeri (2010 Szeptember 23)

2


----------



## nikeri (2010 Szeptember 23)

1


----------



## nikeri (2010 Szeptember 23)

Hurrá!!!!!


----------



## okik (2010 Szeptember 23)

20


----------



## okik (2010 Szeptember 23)

19


----------



## okik (2010 Szeptember 23)

18


----------



## okik (2010 Szeptember 23)

17


----------



## okik (2010 Szeptember 23)

16


----------



## okik (2010 Szeptember 23)

15


----------



## okik (2010 Szeptember 23)

14


----------



## okik (2010 Szeptember 23)

13


----------



## okik (2010 Szeptember 23)

12


----------



## okik (2010 Szeptember 23)

11


----------



## okik (2010 Szeptember 23)

10


----------



## okik (2010 Szeptember 23)

9


----------



## Pcdcece (2010 Szeptember 23)

Ez jó ötlet! Csak írok valimit 20x és kész?? Durva!


----------



## okik (2010 Szeptember 23)

8


----------



## okik (2010 Szeptember 23)

7


----------



## okik (2010 Szeptember 23)

6


----------



## okik (2010 Szeptember 23)

5


----------



## okik (2010 Szeptember 23)

4


----------



## okik (2010 Szeptember 23)

3


----------



## okik (2010 Szeptember 23)

2


----------



## okik (2010 Szeptember 23)

1


----------



## okik (2010 Szeptember 23)

0


----------



## uploader (2010 Szeptember 23)

itt vagyok


----------



## paganus (2010 Szeptember 23)

A bor értéke a kora.


----------



## paganus (2010 Szeptember 23)

A bor a némát is megtanítja szólani.


----------



## paganus (2010 Szeptember 23)

A bor az öregember teje.


----------



## paganus (2010 Szeptember 23)

A bor megmutatja, kiben mi lakik.


----------



## paganus (2010 Szeptember 23)

A bor még az égzengésre és az aludttejre is jól esik.


----------



## paganus (2010 Szeptember 23)

A bor sűríti a vért.


----------



## paganus (2010 Szeptember 23)

A jó bort szódával, a szép szerelmet házassággal elrontani nem szabad.


----------



## paganus (2010 Szeptember 23)

Ahol a bor az úr, ott az ész koldulni jár.


----------



## paganus (2010 Szeptember 23)

Ahol bor nincs, ott sörrel is meg kell elégedni.


----------



## paganus (2010 Szeptember 23)

Adjon isten minden jót, nekem csak egy korsó bort.


----------



## paganus (2010 Szeptember 23)

Barátot bor közt, bort sajt után, lovat istállóban, leányt bálban ne válassz.


----------



## paganus (2010 Szeptember 23)

Bor be, ész ki.


----------



## paganus (2010 Szeptember 23)

Bort a serre idd egyszerre,sert a borra hagyd máskorra.


----------



## paganus (2010 Szeptember 23)

Franciának hajpor, a magyarnak jó bor.


----------



## paganus (2010 Szeptember 23)

Megmutatja a bor, kiben mi lakik.


----------



## paganus (2010 Szeptember 23)

Molnár, ha vize van, bort iszik, ha vize nincs, vizet iszik.


----------



## paganus (2010 Szeptember 23)

Ne adj bort az ostobának, hallgatni fog.


----------



## paganus (2010 Szeptember 23)

Nincs rossz bor, csak rossz borivó.


----------



## paganus (2010 Szeptember 23)

Ó-bor jó és új szalonna.


----------



## paganus (2010 Szeptember 23)

Rossz bor nincs, csak jó, jobb és legjobb.


----------



## topike29 (2010 Szeptember 23)

1 Gyors hozzászólás


----------



## topike29 (2010 Szeptember 23)

Rossz bor nincs, csak jó, jobb és legjobb.

ez a sörre már nem annyira igaz


----------



## Acsani (2010 Szeptember 23)

*Köszönöm*

Köszönöm


----------



## topike29 (2010 Szeptember 23)

sok értelmes beszólás mint ez is


----------



## topike29 (2010 Szeptember 23)

már csak 16 kell


----------



## topike29 (2010 Szeptember 23)

14


----------



## topike29 (2010 Szeptember 23)

Kicsit mintha csak arra törekednék hogy meglegyen a 20


----------



## topike29 (2010 Szeptember 23)

13


----------



## topike29 (2010 Szeptember 23)

12


----------



## topike29 (2010 Szeptember 23)

11


----------



## topike29 (2010 Szeptember 23)

10


----------



## topike29 (2010 Szeptember 23)

9


----------



## lkbandi (2010 Szeptember 23)

jelen


----------



## topike29 (2010 Szeptember 23)

8


----------



## topike29 (2010 Szeptember 23)

jelen14


----------



## topike29 (2010 Szeptember 23)

15 már mindjárt megvan


----------



## Acsani (2010 Szeptember 23)

*üzenet*

3, szia jelen


----------



## topike29 (2010 Szeptember 23)

16 hajráááááá


----------



## Acsani (2010 Szeptember 23)

most lesz a három


----------



## topike29 (2010 Szeptember 23)

17


----------



## topike29 (2010 Szeptember 23)

már 18


----------



## lkbandi (2010 Szeptember 23)

jelen


----------



## Acsani (2010 Szeptember 23)

jelen 4


----------



## topike29 (2010 Szeptember 23)

jó kis oldal ez


----------



## lkbandi (2010 Szeptember 23)

dec 12


----------



## topike29 (2010 Szeptember 23)

igeeeenn


----------



## lkbandi (2010 Szeptember 23)

jun23


----------



## Acsani (2010 Szeptember 23)

még csak 5


----------



## topike29 (2010 Szeptember 23)

kicsit túllépjük az nem baj


----------



## lkbandi (2010 Szeptember 23)

0719


----------



## Acsani (2010 Szeptember 23)

szuper oldal


----------



## lkbandi (2010 Szeptember 23)

a0808


----------



## lkbandi (2010 Szeptember 23)

0914


----------



## lkbandi (2010 Szeptember 23)

1002


----------



## lkbandi (2010 Szeptember 23)

0518


----------



## lkbandi (2010 Szeptember 23)

és az utolsó, végre megvan


----------



## Acsani (2010 Szeptember 23)

haladok


----------



## Acsani (2010 Szeptember 23)

alakul 8


----------



## Acsani (2010 Szeptember 23)

9. alakul


----------



## dakrgin (2010 Szeptember 23)

*brekk*

1. béka


----------



## dakrgin (2010 Szeptember 23)

*brekk2*

2. béka (innentől kezd idegesíteni a hangjuk)


----------



## Acsani (2010 Szeptember 23)

már a felénél járok


----------



## dakrgin (2010 Szeptember 23)

*brekk3*

3. béka (ez vmivel kisebb példány)


----------



## gyozoszekeres (2010 Szeptember 23)

Na akkor én is elkezdem.


----------



## Acsani (2010 Szeptember 23)

fele megvan


----------



## Acsani (2010 Szeptember 23)

és 12


----------



## dakrgin (2010 Szeptember 23)

*brekk4*

4. béka (az az undorítóan csillogó bőrű féle-fajta)


----------



## dakrgin (2010 Szeptember 23)

*brekk5*

5. béka (kamionossal való találkozás után laposkúszásban)


----------



## dakrgin (2010 Szeptember 23)

*brekk6*

6. béka (a patkányméretűből)


----------



## Acsani (2010 Szeptember 23)

már csak 8 kell


----------



## dakrgin (2010 Szeptember 23)

*brekk7*

7. béka (szerencsés béka)


----------



## Acsani (2010 Szeptember 23)

7


----------



## dakrgin (2010 Szeptember 23)

*brekk8*

8. béka (kezd békaundorom lenni)


----------



## Acsani (2010 Szeptember 23)

6


----------



## dakrgin (2010 Szeptember 23)

*brekk9*

9. béka (ettől hányt múltkor a kutyám habosat)


----------



## dakrgin (2010 Szeptember 23)

*brekk10*

10. béka (félidős béka)


----------



## Acsani (2010 Szeptember 23)

lasan meglesz


----------



## dakrgin (2010 Szeptember 23)

*brekk11*

11. béka (tucatbéka-1)


----------



## dakrgin (2010 Szeptember 23)

*brekk12*

12. béka (a legendás tucatbéka!)


----------



## Acsani (2010 Szeptember 23)

már kitartok


----------



## dakrgin (2010 Szeptember 23)

*brekk13*

13. béka (balfék béka)


----------



## dakrgin (2010 Szeptember 23)

*brekk14*

14. béka (n/a)


----------



## Törp (2010 Szeptember 23)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


 Sziasztok!
Még mazsola vagyok, nem mindent tudok, de igyekszem.


----------



## dakrgin (2010 Szeptember 23)

*brekk14*

14. béka (közben annyira mást kéne ám csinálnom egy bukaresti ügyfélnél hogy ihajj)


----------



## dakrgin (2010 Szeptember 23)

*brekk15*

15. béka (only 5 more!!!)


----------



## dakrgin (2010 Szeptember 23)

*brekk16*

16. béka 55:: béka)


----------



## dakrgin (2010 Szeptember 23)

*brekk17*

17. béka - ez egy legendás darab, erre szoktunk rálépni véletlenül esőben


----------



## Dámos (2010 Szeptember 23)

Sziasztok ! ragyogó napsütésben ülök az ablak előtt.


----------



## Acsani (2010 Szeptember 23)

3.2 .1.


----------



## dakrgin (2010 Szeptember 23)

*brekk18*

18. béka (a sor vége felé álló kanbéka)


----------



## dakrgin (2010 Szeptember 23)

*brekk19*

19. béka (ez röhög a mögötte állón)


----------



## Dámos (2010 Szeptember 23)

2 Alszik az unokám és gyönyörű


----------



## Acsani (2010 Szeptember 23)

2 és


----------



## dakrgin (2010 Szeptember 23)

*+1 béka*

....mert elszámoltam valahol és már megvan a 20 amúgy is


----------



## aranka66 (2010 Szeptember 23)

szeretnék gyorsan 20 hozzászólást


----------



## Acsani (2010 Szeptember 23)

igeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeen


----------



## Dámos (2010 Szeptember 23)

3Megyünk a ligetbe kacsákat etetni


----------



## Dámos (2010 Szeptember 23)

4békabrekegés a mobilom csengőhangja


----------



## Dámos (2010 Szeptember 23)

5szeretem a békákat


----------



## aranka66 (2010 Szeptember 23)

Szeretnék gyorsan 20 hozzászólást


----------



## Dámos (2010 Szeptember 23)

7Szeretem a macskákat is .


----------



## Dámos (2010 Szeptember 23)

8 Ma éjjel összegyűjtöm az energáimat és kilövök az univerzumba egy békelufit


----------



## Dámos (2010 Szeptember 23)

*javitás*

9 Az őszi vaharban rádőlök a szélre és nevetek


----------



## Dámos (2010 Szeptember 23)

10 imádom ha vihar van és van rajtam viharkabát


----------



## Dámos (2010 Szeptember 23)

11 szeretem a gumicsizmát esőben


----------



## aranka66 (2010 Szeptember 23)

aranka66 írta:


> szeretnék gyorsan 20 hozzászólást


szükségem van egy letölthető Raymond Carver : Nem ők a te férjed című elbeszélésre .
aki tud segítsen 
Köszi:
ari


----------



## Dámos (2010 Szeptember 23)

12 szeretem nézegetni a felhőket hanyatt fekve a réten


----------



## Dámos (2010 Szeptember 23)

14 Ha már mindent leírtam amit szeretek akkor még mindíg lesz a fejemben néhány imádni való dolog


----------



## Dámos (2010 Szeptember 23)

15 a tarot 15. lapja az ördög , szóval ne kisérts!


----------



## Dámos (2010 Szeptember 23)

16 Torony mostani értelmezésemben : összedől a kártyavár


----------



## Dámos (2010 Szeptember 23)

17 Az élet a játszóterem 
minden jó csak nekem terem ( és persze neked )


----------



## Dámos (2010 Szeptember 23)

18 Holdanyó fényes arca


----------



## Dámos (2010 Szeptember 23)

19 Napapánk mosolya


----------



## Dámos (2010 Szeptember 23)

20 a végzet száma , ne keress most hibát


----------



## Dámos (2010 Szeptember 23)

21 Az oroszlán királyi jogara , a világ , adtok 48 órát és bent vagyok


----------



## meNasty (2010 Szeptember 23)

hi all


----------



## meNasty (2010 Szeptember 23)

1. Valahol egy lány hófehérben jár
Ő a legszebb messze földön
Hívja őt egy nap az öreg király
Feleségül megkívánja, de így szól a lány:


----------



## meNasty (2010 Szeptember 23)

R. ||: A királyé nem leszek, nem leszek
Akkor inkább elmegyek, elmegyek
Soha vissza nem jövök, nem jövök már :||


----------



## meNasty (2010 Szeptember 23)

2. Valahol egy lány feketében jár
Arca sápadt, nem beszélhet
Hívja őt egy nap az öreg király
Hova mennél, szép leányom? Gyere hozzám!


----------



## meNasty (2010 Szeptember 23)

R. ||:
3. Valahol egy lány sehova sem jár
Szép titokban eltemették
Hívja őt egy nap az öreg király
Szörnyű mérges, hogyha nem jön - mit tehet mást?


----------



## meNasty (2010 Szeptember 23)

R.

||: Óó, valahol így van ez, valahol így van ez jóól:||


----------



## meNasty (2010 Szeptember 23)

Megtörtént, hogy Földre szállt
Egyszer egy aranyhajú kisfiú
Egy messzi, távoli csillagon volt az otthona


----------



## meNasty (2010 Szeptember 23)

Sok mindent megfigyelt
Az úton, amíg a Földre eljutott
Egy elhagyott, szerelmes kis virág volt minden bánata


----------



## meNasty (2010 Szeptember 23)

A róka szólt: jól figyelj
A lényeg az sohasem látható
És felelősséggel tartozol, ha számít rád egy hű barát


----------



## meNasty (2010 Szeptember 23)

A kis herceg búcsúzott
És a kígyóval mindent megbeszélt
Visszavárta őt az elhagyott árva kis virág


----------



## meNasty (2010 Szeptember 23)

Úgy várok rád, kis herceg
Még várok rád, kis herceg
Oly boldogan élhetnénk


----------



## meNasty (2010 Szeptember 23)

Kosztolányi Dezső: Halotti beszéd 

Látjátok feleim, egyszerre meghalt 
és itt hagyott minket magunkra. Megcsalt.
Ismertük őt. Nem volt nagy és kiváló,
csak szív, a mi szívünkhöz közel álló.
De nincs már.
Akár a föld.
Jaj, összedőlt
a kincstár.


----------



## meNasty (2010 Szeptember 23)

Okuljatok mindannyian e példán.
Ilyen az ember. Egyedüli példány.
Nem élt belőle több és most sem él
s mint fán se nő egyforma két levél,
a nagy időn se lesz hozzá hasonló.


----------



## doika (2010 Szeptember 23)

Helló mindenki szép nap ez a mai Végre meleg van


----------



## meNasty (2010 Szeptember 23)

Nézzétek e főt, ez összeomló,
kedves szemet. Nézzétek, itt e kéz,
mely a kimondhatatlan ködbe vész 
kővé meredve,
mint egy ereklye,
s rá ékírással van karcolva ritka,
egyetlen életének ősi titka.


----------



## meNasty (2010 Szeptember 23)

Akárki is volt ő, de fény, de hő volt.
Mindenki tudta és hirdette: ő volt.
Ahogy szerette ezt vagy azt az ételt, .
s szólt ajka, melyet mostan lepecsételt
a csönd, s ahogy zengett fülünkbe hangja,
mint vízbe süllyedt templomok harangja 
a mélybe lenn, s ahogy azt mondta nem rég:
"Édes fiacskám, egy kis sajtot ennék" ,


----------



## meNasty (2010 Szeptember 23)

vagy bort ivott és boldogan meredt a 
kezében égő, olcsó cigaretta 
füstjére, és futott, telefonált,
és szőtte álmát, mint színes fonált:
homlokán feltündökölt a jegy,
hogy milliók közt az egyetlenegy.


----------



## meNasty (2010 Szeptember 23)

Keresheted őt, nem leled, hiába,
se itt, se Fokföldön, se Ázsiába,
a múltba sem és a gazdag jövőben
akárki megszülethet már, csak ő nem.
Többé soha
nem gyúl ki halvány-furcsa mosolya.
Szegény a forgandó, tündér szerencse,
hogy e csodát újólag megteremtse.


----------



## meNasty (2010 Szeptember 23)

Édes barátaim, olyan ez éppen,
mint az az ember ottan a mesében.
Az élet egyszer csak őrája gondolt,
mi meg mesélni kezdtünk róla: "Hol volt..."
majd rázuhant a mázsás, szörnyű mennybolt,
s mi ezt meséljük róla sírva: "Nem volt..."


----------



## meNasty (2010 Szeptember 23)

Úgy fekszik ő, ki küzdve tört a jobbra, 
mint önmagának dermedt-néma szobra. 
Nem kelti föl se könny, se szó, se vegyszer.
Hol volt, hol nem volt a világon egyszer.


----------



## Monguz80 (2010 Szeptember 23)

*üdvözlet*

Sziasztok!


----------



## doika (2010 Szeptember 23)

Szia


----------



## Monguz80 (2010 Szeptember 23)

Jó ez az oldal sok e-book-ot találtam rajta amit letölthetek


----------



## doika (2010 Szeptember 23)

Csak nem 20 hozzászólás kell nked is? Monguz80?


----------



## meNasty (2010 Szeptember 23)

*Karácsonyi dal*

Hóban ébred
Majd az ünnep
Minden percben nevet ránk.
Tud-e bármi
Szebbet adni,
Mint a békés nagyvilág.

Körbe nézel,
S látsz egy arcot,
Amin némán gond pihen.
Reményt adhatsz,
Pár mosollyal,
Hogy a holnap más legyen.

Jut még bárkinek
A tiszta fényből egy cseppnyi láng.
Jó kedv könny helyett,
Ha másod nincs is, ezt add tovább.

Hóban ébred
Majd az ünnep
Minden percben nevet ránk.
Tud-e bármi
Szebbet adni,
Mint a békés nagyvilág?


----------



## Monguz80 (2010 Szeptember 23)

Ja persze ha megvan a 20 hozzászólásom


----------



## doika (2010 Szeptember 23)

csak mert nekem igen, én sok jó könyvet találtam


----------



## meNasty (2010 Szeptember 23)

Körbe nézel,
S látsz egy házat,
Mit a napfény elkerül.
Kopogj csendben,
Meleg szívvel,
Hogy már nem lesz egyedül.
Jut még bárkinek
A tiszta fényből egy cseppnyi láng.
Jó kedv könny helyett,
Ha másod nincs is, add tovább.

Van még gondolat,
Mi átadható.
S van száz pillanat,
Mi szétosztható.

Jut még bárkinek
A tiszta fényből egy cseppnyi láng.
Jó kedv könny helyett,
Ha másod nincs is,
Ha másod nincs is, csak add tovább.


----------



## doika (2010 Szeptember 23)

Na igen én is azon igyekszem


----------



## Monguz80 (2010 Szeptember 23)

Nemsokára felkel a Nap 
s új reményt hoz a sötétbe; 
tán eléri jégvermem is, 
és kiolvaszt égi fénye.


----------



## doika (2010 Szeptember 23)

keresek én is vmi jó verset, talán azzal meg lesz a 20 hozzászólásom


----------



## Monguz80 (2010 Szeptember 23)

Én a fantasykra vagyok rákattanva


----------



## Monguz80 (2010 Szeptember 23)

Azon belül is a Káosz világára


----------



## doika (2010 Szeptember 23)

Ady Endre: A fekete zongora

Bolond hangszer: sír, nyerit és búg.
Fusson, akinek nincs bora,
Ez a fekete zongora.
Vak mestere tépi, cibálja,
Ez az Élet melódiája.
Ez a fekete zongora.


----------



## doika (2010 Szeptember 23)

Fejem zúgása, szemem könnye,
Tornázó vágyaim tora,
Ez mind, mind: ez a zongora.
Boros, bolond szivemnek vére
Kiömlik az ő ütemére.
Ez a fekete zongora.


----------



## doika (2010 Szeptember 23)

A Káosz világa? még nem halottam róla, pedig én is nagyon kedvelem a fantasykat


----------



## doika (2010 Szeptember 23)

*Héja-nász az avaron*

Útra kelünk. Megyünk az Őszbe,
Vijjogva, sírva, kergetőzve,
Két lankadt szárnyú héja-madár.


----------



## Monguz80 (2010 Szeptember 23)

Úgy látom nem találsz jó verseket


----------



## doika (2010 Szeptember 23)

Új rablói vannak a Nyárnak,
Csattognak az új héja-szárnyak,
Dúlnak a csókos ütközetek.


----------



## Monguz80 (2010 Szeptember 23)

Ja lemaradtam a frissítéssel


----------



## doika (2010 Szeptember 23)

Szállunk a Nyárból, űzve szállunk,
Valahol az Őszben megállunk,
Fölborzolt tollal, szerelmesen.


----------



## Monguz80 (2010 Szeptember 23)

A Káosz világáról sokan írnak de John Caldwell az író és több írói álneve is van. Amúgy magyar író


----------



## doika (2010 Szeptember 23)

Ez az utolsó nászunk nékünk:
Egymás husába beletépünk
S lehullunk az őszi avaron.


----------



## Monguz80 (2010 Szeptember 23)

Itt is van fent sok pdf file


----------



## Monguz80 (2010 Szeptember 23)

Te is olvasol e-book-ot?


----------



## Lujzika111 (2010 Szeptember 23)

Ha ez egy jelentléti ív, akkor én jelentkeznék!


----------



## doika (2010 Szeptember 23)

Érdekes.. sok magyar író használ álnevet


----------



## Lujzika111 (2010 Szeptember 23)

Nem tudom, hogy még hány db hsz. kell a 20-hoz, de remélem már nem sok!


----------



## Monguz80 (2010 Szeptember 23)

Jobb mint a rendes könyv abból a szempontból, hogy nem kell este lámpafény és a metrón is tudod egykézzel lapozni


----------



## doika (2010 Szeptember 23)

gondolok itt pl steven king: király istván, bár azt nem tudom biztosan h ő tényleg magyar-e??


----------



## Lujzika111 (2010 Szeptember 23)

Tényleg! Valahol kiírják, ha meg lesz a 20, vagy csak majd tudok képeket nézni?


----------



## Lujzika111 (2010 Szeptember 23)

Mondjuk még van 1 napom!


----------



## Monguz80 (2010 Szeptember 23)

baloldalon látod a hozzászólások számát neked 13 van már


----------



## doika (2010 Szeptember 23)

Igen nagyon sok ebook olvastam már


----------



## Monguz80 (2010 Szeptember 23)

Nem tudom, hogy magyar e, de jó könyveket ír.


----------



## doika (2010 Szeptember 23)

előnyösebb lassan mint könyvtárba járni, itt többet találok mint ott, mert amit én akarok kikölcsönözni az mindig ki van kölcsönözve


----------



## Monguz80 (2010 Szeptember 23)

Azért is írnak álnévvel mert a szerkesztőségek azt kérték tőlük régen, mert az volt a kapósabb könyv amit nem magyar írt


----------



## doika (2010 Szeptember 23)

jajj de jó lassan már meg lesz a 20 hozzászólásom


----------



## doika (2010 Szeptember 23)

van benne vmi, már mint az álneves dologban


----------



## Monguz80 (2010 Szeptember 23)

Lassan megvan a 20 hozzászólás és mehet a letöltés. majd én is töltök fel könyveket, van pár száz könyvem


----------



## Monguz80 (2010 Szeptember 23)

Az álnévről ez a Caldwell leírta a saját honlapján onnan tudom


----------



## Monguz80 (2010 Szeptember 23)

Na még három hozzászólás és kész


----------



## doika (2010 Szeptember 23)

oké akkor majd én is olvasok vmit ettől a caldwellről, kedvet csináltál hozzá


----------



## doika (2010 Szeptember 23)

aszem nekem meg van, hát jót dumcsiztunk


----------



## doika (2010 Szeptember 23)

ja és további jó olvasást


----------



## Monguz80 (2010 Szeptember 23)

Na még kettő hozzászólás és kész


----------



## Monguz80 (2010 Szeptember 23)

Köszi a beszélgetést legalább nekem is megvan. Szia


----------



## zinki (2010 Szeptember 23)

Köszi a lehetőséget!


----------



## zinki (2010 Szeptember 23)

Valaki akivel beszélgethetek?


----------



## zinki (2010 Szeptember 23)

Sehol senki, na mindegy megy ez egyedül is


----------



## manka31 (2010 Szeptember 23)

és már megint esőt jósolnak...

Sziasztok!
Új tag vok. Nem tudom mit írjak.Üdv

.


----------



## 1990 Gergő (2010 Szeptember 23)

1


----------



## 1990 Gergő (2010 Szeptember 23)

4


----------



## 1990 Gergő (2010 Szeptember 23)

5


----------



## 1990 Gergő (2010 Szeptember 23)

6


----------



## 1990 Gergő (2010 Szeptember 23)

8


----------



## 1990 Gergő (2010 Szeptember 23)

20


----------



## 1990 Gergő (2010 Szeptember 23)

nem tudom mennyit írjak


----------



## 1990 Gergő (2010 Szeptember 23)

még...


----------



## 1990 Gergő (2010 Szeptember 23)

talán...


----------



## 1990 Gergő (2010 Szeptember 23)

de lassan...


----------



## 1990 Gergő (2010 Szeptember 23)

lassan-lassan...


----------



## 1990 Gergő (2010 Szeptember 23)

nagyon lassan...


----------



## 1990 Gergő (2010 Szeptember 23)

de szép lassan...


----------



## 1990 Gergő (2010 Szeptember 23)

lassacskán...


----------



## 1990 Gergő (2010 Szeptember 23)

na még 1


----------



## 1990 Gergő (2010 Szeptember 23)

na még 2...


----------



## 1990 Gergő (2010 Szeptember 23)

na még 3...


----------



## zinki (2010 Szeptember 23)

na akkor mégy


----------



## 1990 Gergő (2010 Szeptember 23)

na még 4...


----------



## 1990 Gergő (2010 Szeptember 23)

már csak 1


----------



## zinki (2010 Szeptember 23)

na már írni sem tudok: na még egy!


----------



## zinki (2010 Szeptember 23)

de jó neked, hogy megvan. Lassan megy..........


----------



## zinki (2010 Szeptember 23)

8


----------



## zinki (2010 Szeptember 23)

9


----------



## zinki (2010 Szeptember 23)

10


----------



## zinki (2010 Szeptember 23)

11


----------



## zinki (2010 Szeptember 23)

12


----------



## zinki (2010 Szeptember 23)

13


----------



## zinki (2010 Szeptember 23)

14


----------



## Lujzika111 (2010 Szeptember 23)

Köszönöm szépen!
Úgy látom neked már meg is van a 20 db!


----------



## Lujzika111 (2010 Szeptember 23)

Még csak holnap tudok majd képeket nézegetni, de legalább nem a 20 hsz lesz az akadály!


----------



## Lujzika111 (2010 Szeptember 23)

18


----------



## Lujzika111 (2010 Szeptember 23)

19


----------



## Lujzika111 (2010 Szeptember 23)

És a mágikus 20.!


----------



## zinki (2010 Szeptember 23)

15


----------



## zinki (2010 Szeptember 23)

16


----------



## zinki (2010 Szeptember 23)

17


----------



## zinki (2010 Szeptember 23)

18


----------



## zinki (2010 Szeptember 23)

19


----------



## zinki (2010 Szeptember 23)

Éééééééééééééééééééés 20!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nedir (2010 Szeptember 23)

20


----------



## nedir (2010 Szeptember 23)

19


----------



## nedir (2010 Szeptember 23)

18


----------



## nedir (2010 Szeptember 23)

17


----------



## nedir (2010 Szeptember 23)

16


----------



## nedir (2010 Szeptember 23)

15


----------



## nedir (2010 Szeptember 23)

14


----------



## pikao (2010 Szeptember 23)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg



köszi szépen


----------



## pikao (2010 Szeptember 23)

nem értem mért nem engedi


----------



## pikao (2010 Szeptember 23)

köszönje meg valaki


----------



## Lánycsókiovisok (2010 Szeptember 23)

Sziasztok


----------



## vamisten (2010 Szeptember 23)

Tessék


----------



## vamisten (2010 Szeptember 23)

Megköszöntem.


----------



## vamisten (2010 Szeptember 23)

Már csak 4 üzenet...


----------



## vamisten (2010 Szeptember 23)

3....


----------



## Lánycsókiovisok (2010 Szeptember 23)

Sziasztok


----------



## vamisten (2010 Szeptember 23)

2....


----------



## Lánycsókiovisok (2010 Szeptember 23)




----------



## vamisten (2010 Szeptember 23)

És a...20.!!!!


----------



## vamisten (2010 Szeptember 23)

Biztonság kedvéért 21.


----------



## Lánycsókiovisok (2010 Szeptember 23)

Szaisztok


----------



## Lánycsókiovisok (2010 Szeptember 23)

Hupsz! Sziasztok


----------



## Lánycsókiovisok (2010 Szeptember 23)

Nagyon jó ez az oldal. Örülök, hogy rátoktaláltam


----------



## Lánycsókiovisok (2010 Szeptember 23)

sziasztok


----------



## nedir (2010 Szeptember 23)

13


----------



## nedir (2010 Szeptember 23)

12


----------



## nedir (2010 Szeptember 23)

11


----------



## nedir (2010 Szeptember 23)

10


----------



## nedir (2010 Szeptember 23)

9


----------



## nedir (2010 Szeptember 23)

8


----------



## nedir (2010 Szeptember 23)

7


----------



## nedir (2010 Szeptember 23)

6


----------



## nedir (2010 Szeptember 23)

5


----------



## nedir (2010 Szeptember 23)

4


----------



## Treysa (2010 Szeptember 23)

Hol is kezdjem? ...öööööö.......20


----------



## Treysa (2010 Szeptember 23)

19


----------



## Treysa (2010 Szeptember 23)

18


----------



## Treysa (2010 Szeptember 23)

17


----------



## Treysa (2010 Szeptember 23)

16


----------



## Treysa (2010 Szeptember 23)

15


----------



## Treysa (2010 Szeptember 23)

14


----------



## Treysa (2010 Szeptember 23)

Felkelt a Nap, 
átölelt a fény...


----------



## Treysa (2010 Szeptember 23)

...utolsó év
legelső reggelén...


----------



## Treysa (2010 Szeptember 23)

...utolsó év
legelső reggelén...


----------



## Treysa (2010 Szeptember 23)

... nincs több idő
nincs több esély...


----------



## Treysa (2010 Szeptember 23)

... folytatni kell
mielőtt végleg elveszíteném ...


----------



## Treysa (2010 Szeptember 23)

... Ez lesz az első
ez a szomorú szám...


----------



## Treysa (2010 Szeptember 23)

... Különben félek, hogy senki se figyelne rám. ...


----------



## Treysa (2010 Szeptember 23)

... ez lesz az első,
ez az igazi dal, 
csak annyit ér, amennyit belőlem eltakar. ...


----------



## Treysa (2010 Szeptember 23)

... Még nem volt elég
Eltűnt a félelem ...


----------



## Treysa (2010 Szeptember 23)

... Hosszú az út
Lehet, hogy végtelen ...


----------



## Treysa (2010 Szeptember 23)

... Egész életemben
Mindig másra vártam ...


----------



## Treysa (2010 Szeptember 23)

... Istent kerestem
S magamat találtam...


----------



## Treysa (2010 Szeptember 23)

.... és én megtaláltam a 20.at


----------



## rieger (2010 Szeptember 23)

köszi

qxy

xd

2xd

3xd

4xdxd


----------



## johita (2010 Szeptember 23)




----------



## johita (2010 Szeptember 23)

Itt ul az ido a nyakamon ... ugyanis nagyon lassan jon be az oldal.


----------



## johita (2010 Szeptember 23)

I'm happy


----------



## johita (2010 Szeptember 23)

o happy day ...


----------



## johita (2010 Szeptember 23)




----------



## johita (2010 Szeptember 23)

:wink:


----------



## johita (2010 Szeptember 23)

:wink: ha ho


----------



## johita (2010 Szeptember 23)

En is beiratkoztam ...


----------



## johita (2010 Szeptember 23)

es ...


----------



## johita (2010 Szeptember 23)

olyan nehez ...


----------



## johita (2010 Szeptember 23)

ezt ...


----------



## johita (2010 Szeptember 23)

igy ....


----------



## johita (2010 Szeptember 23)

:d


----------



## johita (2010 Szeptember 23)

vegig jatszani


----------



## johita (2010 Szeptember 23)

na, de vegul is keves kitartassal .....


----------



## johita (2010 Szeptember 23)

Sikerult !!!!! Hurahhhhh


----------



## debee (2010 Szeptember 23)

Wulfi írta:


> Köszi, Melitta! kiss


 fsdvhjjkghdfkgnjkljvgdgibhjdfkhubnbdfklgjdfighbjdsdjg


----------



## debee (2010 Szeptember 23)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


 :kaboom:


----------



## debee (2010 Szeptember 23)

lovasson írta:


> azaz 18


 gtgh,mybgfgv nhgb


----------



## debee (2010 Szeptember 23)

lovasson írta:


> lassan már veretes tagnak számítok


 hiv tdgrveukni,oijlkjkhn


----------



## debee (2010 Szeptember 23)

virvic írta:


> :d


 hfvgmlk,hjbfvnjn


----------



## debee (2010 Szeptember 23)

bgfnbnjnm nbv nm n


----------



## vrobec (2010 Szeptember 23)

Üdv.


----------



## vrobec (2010 Szeptember 23)

Megegyszer üdvözlet mindenkinek.


----------



## göröngy (2010 Szeptember 23)

nagyon szórakoztató


----------



## lalakiraly (2010 Szeptember 23)

*üdv*

Sziasztok


----------



## lalakiraly (2010 Szeptember 23)

*20 üzi*

akkor itt könnyen össze lehet gyűjteni a 20 hozzászólást?


----------



## lalakiraly (2010 Szeptember 23)

*fds*

sdfs


----------



## lalakiraly (2010 Szeptember 23)

*4*

4


----------



## Angi8 (2010 Szeptember 23)

helló


----------



## Angi8 (2010 Szeptember 23)

2


----------



## Angi8 (2010 Szeptember 23)

3


----------



## Angi8 (2010 Szeptember 23)

4


----------



## Angi8 (2010 Szeptember 23)

5


----------



## Angi8 (2010 Szeptember 23)

6


----------



## Angi8 (2010 Szeptember 23)

7


----------



## Angi8 (2010 Szeptember 23)

8


----------



## Angi8 (2010 Szeptember 23)

9


----------



## Angi8 (2010 Szeptember 23)

10


----------



## Angi8 (2010 Szeptember 23)

11


----------



## Angi8 (2010 Szeptember 23)

12


----------



## Angi8 (2010 Szeptember 23)

13


----------



## Angi8 (2010 Szeptember 23)

14


----------



## Angi8 (2010 Szeptember 23)

15


----------



## Angi8 (2010 Szeptember 23)

16


----------



## Angi8 (2010 Szeptember 23)

17


----------



## Angi8 (2010 Szeptember 23)

18


----------



## Angi8 (2010 Szeptember 23)

19


----------



## Angi8 (2010 Szeptember 23)

20


----------



## Angi8 (2010 Szeptember 23)

21


----------



## napra (2010 Szeptember 23)

kiss


Melitta írta:


> 1, jelen


----------



## napra (2010 Szeptember 23)

1.


----------



## napra (2010 Szeptember 23)

2.


----------



## napra (2010 Szeptember 23)

:lol:


----------



## napra (2010 Szeptember 23)

4:d


----------



## napra (2010 Szeptember 23)

5 kiss


----------



## napra (2010 Szeptember 23)

7.


----------



## napra (2010 Szeptember 23)

Mikor lehetek már tag????????


----------



## napra (2010 Szeptember 23)

Új napra ébredsz!


----------



## napra (2010 Szeptember 23)

:34:


----------



## napra (2010 Szeptember 23)

Ki elérhető?


----------



## napra (2010 Szeptember 23)

Kedvencem a Napra zenekar.


----------



## napra (2010 Szeptember 23)

:55:


----------



## napra (2010 Szeptember 23)

16


----------



## napra (2010 Szeptember 23)

17


----------



## napra (2010 Szeptember 23)

18


----------



## napra (2010 Szeptember 23)

19


----------



## napra (2010 Szeptember 23)

20


----------



## napra (2010 Szeptember 23)




----------



## hijoe (2010 Szeptember 23)

*Hi Melissa*

I live in Budapest, but Google offered me your site as as a chance to get access to this book "Flowers for Argenon" for my daughter, who needs it badly for her homework, and as a matter of fact, I couldn't get it here in Budapest, in the bookstores where I looked for it. Can you please donate  me those 20 votes to be able to download it, if it does not violate any copyrights?

Many, many thanks
József


----------



## Sanzicsakis (2010 Szeptember 24)

*nem képmutatás ez a 20 üzenet?*

De az.
Nem ez az előző.


----------



## Sanzicsakis (2010 Szeptember 24)

*1*

2


----------



## vollys (2010 Szeptember 24)

Gondoltam, ha már 20 értelmes bejegyzés kell, akkor idézeteket írok. 

„Vera néni kövér, bajuszos és gyűlöl mindent, ami gyerekszerű, de valahogy mégse az a tipikus provokátor, hőbörgő ellenforradalmár, az a nyilasterror csőcselék Mengele, akiről apu szokott mesélni. Kicsit olyan, mintha nem is tudna államot dönteni, népet provokálni, sőt nem is akarna, megelégszik a gyerekkínzással, nincsnek magasabbrendű ambíciói. Különben is, ha az apu leharcolta Vera nénit, akkor a nép mitől rinyál? Nem értem a népet ebből a szempontból. Nem akarok nép lenni.”
Garaczi László


----------



## vollys (2010 Szeptember 24)

[FONT=&quot]„Ha nagy leszek, csónakot fogok süllyeszteni.”
[/FONT] Garaczi László


----------



## vollys (2010 Szeptember 24)

„Keveset beszélek, minek dumáljak, nem tudok semmit.”
Garaczi László


----------



## vollys (2010 Szeptember 24)

„A lányok félősek, annál jobb, hogy én nem félek, kivéve sihuhu.”

Garaczi László


----------



## vollys (2010 Szeptember 24)

„Nem mondtam rosszat, a fütyi az fütyi, arról én nem tehetek, hogy a tehénnek négy is van.
A fütyi aránytalan érzelmeket vált ki a felnőttekből, de azért ez túlzás. Anyám kibökte végül, hogy azok nem fütyik, hanem a tehén cicije, amit ráadásul tőgynek hívnak, fúj, nem hiszem.”


----------



## vollys (2010 Szeptember 24)

„Maga szép, de hülye, tanuljon meg énekelni.”


----------



## vollys (2010 Szeptember 24)

„A túlélés titka az elbizonytalanító gondolatok elhessegetése, -a halál viszont megszabadít egy elnyűtt testtől és egy előítéletektől megterhelt intellektustól.”


----------



## vollys (2010 Szeptember 24)

„Hanga megígéri, hogy mindenkinek elmondja, hogy szeret, kivéve a hentest. A hentes alábbvaló? Ne provokáld a henteseket.”


----------



## vollys (2010 Szeptember 24)

„A világ háromdimenziós mozi, amiben elveszett bábúként ténfergek”


----------



## vollys (2010 Szeptember 24)

„Kismadarak fiatalok, nagy madarak öregek. A holdat nem lehet levenni. Hóvirág szomorúan lehajtja fejét, leszedik, el kell válnia kispajtásaitól. Erősen rágom a párna csücskét, ne jöjjön éjjel a ’lopó’. A köd angyalok fátyla.”


----------



## vollys (2010 Szeptember 24)

„Mit mintázzak, kutyát, vagy tankot?”


----------



## vollys (2010 Szeptember 24)

„Ha bilire ültettek, kijelentettem, mingyárt lesz kaki, már hallom a szagát. Aztán körbehordoztam a bilit, megmutattam neki a lakást és Aput, ahogy vacsorázik. Mondd Apu, te most szigorú vagy?”


----------



## vollys (2010 Szeptember 24)

„Rosszak a fiúk az oviban, akkor játssz a lányokkal, a lányok is rosszak, kivel játsszak, játssz magaddal, de én vagyok a legrosszabb.”


----------



## vollys (2010 Szeptember 24)

„Ronda az arcod, tanulj meg énekelni.”


----------



## vollys (2010 Szeptember 24)

„Föld alatt síelek vakonddal a számban, az égből lógnak a fák gyökerei, és a temetői holtak kötelékben szállnak, mint a vadludak.”


----------



## vollys (2010 Szeptember 24)

„Vera néni kövér, bajuszos és gyűlöl mindent, ami gyerekszerű, de valahogy mégse az a tipikus provokátor, hőbörgő ellenforradalmár, az a nyilasterror csőcselék Mengele, akiről apu szokott mesélni. Kicsit olyan, mintha nem is tudna államot dönteni, népet provokálni, sőt nem is akarna, megelégszik a gyerekkínzással, nincsnek magasabbrendű ambíciói. Különben is, ha az apu leharcolta Vera nénit, akkor a nép mitől rinyál? Nem értem a népet ebből a szempontból. Nem akarok nép lenni.”


----------



## vollys (2010 Szeptember 24)

„Növekedés elméleti alapkutatásaim mellett hedonisztikával foglalkoztam. Enni jó, kakilni jó, odabújni jó. Az élvezetek tartós hiánya a fájdalom. A fájdalom:hiány-a nemlétezés kínja. Hároméves voltam és hallgattam mint a sír. Miért vannak a valamik, tettem fel magamban a kérdést, és miért nem inkább hiányuk, a semmi..”


----------



## vollys (2010 Szeptember 24)

[FONT=&quot]„Mindent a nőktől tudunk, bár ők maguk, mintha nem lennének.”[/FONT]


----------



## vollys (2010 Szeptember 24)

„Meghalni nem tudtam, most meg, hogy életre ítéltem magam, belehuhogtak életembe a halálfélelem kísértetei.
Életem egy seb, nem engedhetem, hogy a halál beforrassza.”


----------



## vollys (2010 Szeptember 24)

„Aki nem alszik, hamar a kiscsoportban találja magát.”


----------



## vollys (2010 Szeptember 24)

„Sokat fogok tanulni, nehogy buta maradjak, mint a kisegér.”


----------



## vollys (2010 Szeptember 24)

"Hogy hová tettem a Tádé maci szemét: tönkre."


----------



## Tajmahal1991 (2010 Szeptember 24)

Sziasztok, Tajmahal vagyok és csak bejelentkeztem. Legyen szép napotok


----------



## Tajmahal1991 (2010 Szeptember 24)

Ok, most azon gondolkozom, hogy mihez is szóljak hozzá.


----------



## Tajmahal1991 (2010 Szeptember 24)

Lehet, hogy az lenne a legjobb, ha csak szép csöndbe böngészném az oldalakat.


----------



## Tajmahal1991 (2010 Szeptember 24)

Na, de ha csöndbe akarok maradni, akkor elmegyek egy könyvtárba...


----------



## Tajmahal1991 (2010 Szeptember 24)

Inkább még is csak megpróbálok valami fórumot keresni...


----------



## Tajmahal1991 (2010 Szeptember 24)

Megnézem van-e valamilyen fórum ami fotózással foglalkozik


----------



## Tajmahal1991 (2010 Szeptember 24)

Na persze nem valami profi fotózásra gondoltam


----------



## Tajmahal1991 (2010 Szeptember 24)

Csak olyan csinálok pár száz képet és akkor talán lesz közte egy pár jó kép is


----------



## Tajmahal1991 (2010 Szeptember 24)

Főleg természet képek érdekelnek


----------



## Tajmahal1991 (2010 Szeptember 24)

Szóval, ennyit arról, hogy mi hobby-m


----------



## Tajmahal1991 (2010 Szeptember 24)

Sajnos azonban nem sok időm jut fotózásra


----------



## Tajmahal1991 (2010 Szeptember 24)

Igaz, hogy egy kamera állandó jellegel a kocsiba van. Just in case... soha nem lehet tudni


----------



## Tajmahal1991 (2010 Szeptember 24)

De jártam már úgy is, hogy elfelejtettem vissza tenni a kártyát a gépbe.


----------



## Tajmahal1991 (2010 Szeptember 24)

Hát ennyit erről.... nem részletezem, hogy mennyire voltam ideges...


----------



## Tajmahal1991 (2010 Szeptember 24)

Na mindegy.. elmúlt


----------



## Tajmahal1991 (2010 Szeptember 24)

Nem érdemes rágondolni


----------



## Tajmahal1991 (2010 Szeptember 24)

Remélem, hogy senkivel nem fog ilyen előfordulni


----------



## Tajmahal1991 (2010 Szeptember 24)

mert az elég bosszantó, ha fotózás helyett azzal tölti az ember az idejét, hogy találjon egy üzletet ahol kártyát tud venni a gépébe


----------



## Tajmahal1991 (2010 Szeptember 24)

Na, most már tényleg befejezem ezt a témát. Búcsúzásul itt egy vicc, hogy jobb kedvetek legyen.


----------



## Tajmahal1991 (2010 Szeptember 24)

A feleség meglátogatja a börtönben levő férjét.
Néhány perces beszélgetés után a férfi aggódva kérdezi:
– És mondd, meg tudsz élni valahogy, drágám?
– Egyelőre nincs probléma. Még három évig elegendő az a pénzjutalom, amit a nyomodra vezetőnek tűztek ki...


----------



## lorina8 (2010 Szeptember 24)

sziasztok


----------



## lorina8 (2010 Szeptember 24)

nagyon tetszik ez az oldal


----------



## lorina8 (2010 Szeptember 24)

Sziasztok


----------



## lorina8 (2010 Szeptember 24)

Most regisztráltam,de már alig várom hogy meglegyen a 20 hozzászólásom!


----------



## lorina8 (2010 Szeptember 24)

Nagyon tetszik ez az oldal...!


----------



## lorina8 (2010 Szeptember 24)

Jó reggelt..!


----------



## lorina8 (2010 Szeptember 24)

Szép napot mindenkinek!!!!!


----------



## kisbio (2010 Szeptember 24)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Luisy (2010 Szeptember 24)

1


----------



## Luisy (2010 Szeptember 24)

2


----------



## Luisy (2010 Szeptember 24)

3


----------



## Luisy (2010 Szeptember 24)

4


----------



## Luisy (2010 Szeptember 24)

5 
*Faces : Cirkusz - dalszöveg*

'f' kezdőbetűs előadók dalszövegei &raquo; Faces dalszövegeinek listája






 Küldd el ismerősödnek ezt a dalszöveget! 



Ajánld minden olvasónak! 



mi ez? | továbbiak 





Az összegyűlt tömeg felmorajlik
A porondmesteré a szó
A reflektorok fénye erősödik
Indul az attrakció!

Hölgyeim és Uraim!
Mélyen tisztelt publikum!
Eljött az idő!
Tilos a szilencium!

A cirkusz porondján
A világ bohócai
És feszülnek már
Az artisták izmai

Csak néző lehetsz,
Ülj hát a székeden,
Nevess, tapsolj, ámélkodj
Ezt láttad a cirkuszfilmeken

Ez ám a produkció!
Csillog-villog a sok flitter
A bohócok mókáznak
És te elégedett vagy minddel

Vigyorogsz bambán,
A szád füledig szalad
Mert a porondon lent 
Valaki vicceset mutat

A műsornak vége,
A tapsnál mindenki feláll
Elégedett lehetsz, mert azt láttad,
Amit akartál

Szaladj! Állj be a sorba!
Vedd meg gyorsan a jegyed,
Az előadás nem kezdődhet nélküled
Mindig várd meg, más mit csinál
Tapsolj, tapsolj ha muszáj
Ne gondolkozz, mi lesz a műsor után!


----------



## Luisy (2010 Szeptember 24)

6
*Hajnali Fények : Szőke Lány Balladája - dalszöveg*

'h' kezdőbetűs előadók dalszövegei &raquo; Hajnali Fények dalszövegeinek listája





 Küldd el ismerősödnek ezt a dalszöveget! 



Ajánld minden olvasónak! 



mi ez? http://www.addthis.com/bookmark.php...tes/2971/hajnali-fenyek-dalszovegei.html&tt=0http://www.addthis.com/bookmark.php...tes/2971/hajnali-fenyek-dalszovegei.html&tt=0http://www.addthis.com/bookmark.php...tes/2971/hajnali-fenyek-dalszovegei.html&tt=0| továbbiak 





Szép Szőke lány,miért nem vársz reám,
hangod oly messziről száll hozzám,
vár rám a végtelen, oly sötét az éj,
Utánad kutatok,hogy hol lehetnél,
nem bírom tovább, igen elfáradtam,
és megpihenek majd, egy sír alatt,
de még mielőtt, a szemem lehunyom,
téged akarlak látni,angyalom,
eltelt már sok-sok év,
egy levél érkezett, és a fiu a fronton elesett,
névtelen sírba, temették el őt,
és senki nem tudja, hogy lett őbelőle hős,
a lány szíve összetört,
és felkutatta őt,
s minden este ott áll,a sír előtt,
egy fényképet keres,
más is arra jár,
és a gyönyörű szőke lányt,
holtan találták,
a lángos kisország,a fiu előtt,
és a fiu is ott állt a lány előtt,
Szép szőke lány,miért nem vársz reám,
hangod oly messziről száll hozzám,
vár rám a végtelen oly sötét az éj,
utánad kutatok hogy hol lehetnél,
Szép szőke lány miért nem vársz reám,
hangod oly messziről száll hozzám,
vár rám a végtelen,oly sötét az éj,
utánad kutatok hogy hol lehetnél!


----------



## Luisy (2010 Szeptember 24)

7
*Odett és a Go Girlz : Két krumpli - dalszöveg*

'o' kezdőbetűs előadók dalszövegei » Odett és a Go Girlz dalszövegeinek listája





 Küldd el ismerősödnek ezt a dalszöveget! 



Ajánld minden olvasónak! 



mi ez? http://www.addthis.com/bookmark.php...317/odett-es-a-go-girlz-dalszovegei.html&tt=0http://www.addthis.com/bookmark.php...317/odett-es-a-go-girlz-dalszovegei.html&tt=0http://www.addthis.com/bookmark.php...317/odett-es-a-go-girlz-dalszovegei.html&tt=0| továbbiak 





Mára már a Hold csak egy folt
A holtponton túl
Nehéz már neki nem leesni
De egy pók majd szerencsét hoz neked
Csak csókold meg, vagy bármi ilyesmi
És itt van egy lélek, és molesztál téged
Hogy rossz vagy, ha nem vagy jó:

Rossz vagy, ha nem vagy jó!
Rossz vagy, ha nem vagy jó!
Rossz vagy ha nem vagy, ha nem vagy jó!

Mert egy igazságban sok igazság van
De mi csak két krumpli legyünk
egy krumpliszsákban
Csak pofákat vágjunk és csírázzunk
És csak krumpliságból vizsgázzunk
Mert ott a nagy élet, és ott az a lényeg
Hogy rossz vagy, ha nem vagy jó:

Rossz vagy, ha nem vagy jó!
Rossz vagy, ha nem vagy jó!
Rossz vagy ha nem vagy, ha nem vagy jó!

Második árnyék a Hold,
A harmadik árnyék a Vénusz, elnémulsz, ha látod
Hogy három árnyékod lett, de közben
Rájössz, hogy egy sincsen, nincsen barátod
Aki meg volna az is a dolga
Hogy szólna, hogy rossz vagy, ha nem vagy jó:

Rossz vagy, ha nem vagy jó!
Rossz vagy, ha nem vagy jó!
Rossz vagy ha nem vagy,
Ha nem vagy teljesen jó!

És én most nem hinném,
Hogy képes vagyok
Megírni neked azt a képeslapot
Amiből megtudhatnád, hogy hová lettem
Mikor a kerítéskolbászt mind megettem
És itt neonceruzával az van írva egy sírra
Hogy rossz vagy, ha nem vagy jó:

Rossz vagy, ha nem vagy jó!
Rossz vagy, ha nem vagy jó!
Rossz vagy, ha nem vagy, ha nem vagy jó! 
​


----------



## Pitya48 (2010 Szeptember 24)

Nagyon jó oldal.


----------



## Tomizsu (2010 Szeptember 24)

Beköszönök, Sziasztok!


----------



## Brett (2010 Szeptember 24)

Üdv az élet mezején!


----------



## Brett (2010 Szeptember 24)

Üdv az élet mezején!2


----------



## Brett (2010 Szeptember 24)

Üdv az élet mezején!3


----------



## Brett (2010 Szeptember 24)

Üdv az élet mezején!4


----------



## Brett (2010 Szeptember 24)

Üdv az élet mezején!5


----------



## Brett (2010 Szeptember 24)

Üdv az élet mezején!6


----------



## Brett (2010 Szeptember 24)

Üdv az élet mezején!7


----------



## Brett (2010 Szeptember 24)

Üdv az élet mezején!8


----------



## Brett (2010 Szeptember 24)

Üdv az élet mezején!9


----------



## Brett (2010 Szeptember 24)

Üdv az élet mezején!10


----------



## Brett (2010 Szeptember 24)

Üdv az élet mezején!11


----------



## Brett (2010 Szeptember 24)

Üdv az élet mezején!12


----------



## Brett (2010 Szeptember 24)

Üdv az élet mezején!13


----------



## Brett (2010 Szeptember 24)

Üdv az élet mezején!14


----------



## Brett (2010 Szeptember 24)

Üdv az élet mezején!15


----------



## Brett (2010 Szeptember 24)

Üdv az élet mezején!16


----------



## Brett (2010 Szeptember 24)

Üdv az élet mezején!17


----------



## Brett (2010 Szeptember 24)

Üdv az élet mezején!18


----------



## Brett (2010 Szeptember 24)

Üdv az élet mezején!19


----------



## Brett (2010 Szeptember 24)

Üdv az élet mezején!20


----------



## BButch (2010 Szeptember 24)

1


----------



## BButch (2010 Szeptember 24)

2


----------



## piggie (2010 Szeptember 24)

jelentem jelen


----------



## piggie (2010 Szeptember 24)

szerintetek nem leterhelő a rendszernek ez a húsz hozzászólásos határ?


----------



## -dino- (2010 Szeptember 24)

udv


----------



## Zeus SH (2010 Szeptember 24)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Zeus SH (2010 Szeptember 24)

Én is szeretném összegyűjteni a 20 hozzászólást hamar.


----------



## Zeus SH (2010 Szeptember 24)

piggie írta:


> szerintetek nem leterhelő a rendszernek ez a húsz hozzászólásos határ?



Hát, szerintem nem túl jó ötlet. Illetve hát nem látom át az értelmét


----------



## Zeus SH (2010 Szeptember 24)

Zeus SH írta:


> Hát, szerintem nem túl jó ötlet. Illetve hát nem látom át az értelmét



Ugyanis ha valaki "beesik" ide, senkit nem ismer.


----------



## Zeus SH (2010 Szeptember 24)

Zeus SH írta:


> Ugyanis ha valaki "beesik" ide, senkit nem ismer.



Épp úgy, mint ahogyan én sem.


----------



## Zeus SH (2010 Szeptember 24)

Zeus SH írta:


> Épp úgy, mint ahogyan én sem.



Így aztán elég nehéz ha az ember "értelmesen" akarja összszedni a 20 hozzászólását.


----------



## Zeus SH (2010 Szeptember 24)

Zeus SH írta:


> Így aztán elég nehéz ha az ember "értelmesen" akarja összszedni a 20 hozzászólását.



Az emberek, míg újak egy fórumon, inkább csak olvasgatnak.


----------



## Zeus SH (2010 Szeptember 24)

Zeus SH írta:


> Az emberek, míg újak egy fórumon, inkább csak olvasgatnak.



Próbálják megkeresni a helyüket, kik azok, akikkel beszélgetni akarnak.


----------



## Zeus SH (2010 Szeptember 24)

Zeus SH írta:


> Próbálják megkeresni a helyüket, kik azok, akikkel beszélgetni akarnak.



Vagy mik azok a témák, amik érdeklik.


----------



## Zeus SH (2010 Szeptember 24)

Zeus SH írta:


> Vagy mik azok a témák, amik érdeklik.



De az a lényeg, hogy nem túl könnyű, ha "legálisan" szeretnéd összehozni a 20 hozzászólást.


----------



## Zeus SH (2010 Szeptember 24)

Zeus SH írta:


> De az a lényeg, hogy nem túl könnyű, ha "legálisan" szeretnéd összehozni a 20 hozzászólást.



Szóval valahogy nincs sok értelme ennek a 20 hozzászólásnak.


----------



## Zeus SH (2010 Szeptember 24)

Zeus SH írta:


> Szóval valahogy nincs sok értelme ennek a 20 hozzászólásnak.



A két napos "átfutás" sem világos számomra, de nem baj.


----------



## Zeus SH (2010 Szeptember 24)

Zeus SH írta:


> A két napos "átfutás" sem világos számomra, de nem baj.



Ha már "szigorkodni" akarnak az oldal tulajdonosai, sokkal több értelmét látnám, ha az első hozzászólás idejét tolnák ki.


----------



## Zeus SH (2010 Szeptember 24)

Nem ismerem ezt a fórumot még, máshol probléma szokott lenni az úgynevezett "fikanickek" megjelenése.


----------



## Zeus SH (2010 Szeptember 24)

Zeus SH írta:


> Nem ismerem ezt a fórumot még, máshol probléma szokott lenni az úgynevezett "fikanickek" megjelenése.



Ez azt jelenti, hogy valaki regisztrál magának egy nicket, amit kifejezetten ellenséges célra használ.


----------



## Zeus SH (2010 Szeptember 24)

Zeus SH írta:


> Ez azt jelenti, hogy valaki regisztrál magának egy nicket, amit kifejezetten ellenséges célra használ.



Szóval szétoffol egy témát, vagy épp valakit személyesen sérteget.


----------



## Zeus SH (2010 Szeptember 24)

Zeus SH írta:


> Szóval szétoffol egy témát, vagy épp valakit személyesen sérteget.



És ugyebár ilyenkor az oldal moderátorai előbb-utóbb kivágják.


----------



## Zeus SH (2010 Szeptember 24)

Zeus SH írta:


> És ugyebár ilyenkor az oldal moderátorai előbb-utóbb kivágják.



De a fikanick tulaja csak röhög, mert a célját elérte...


----------



## Zeus SH (2010 Szeptember 24)

Zeus SH írta:


> De a fikanick tulaja csak röhög, mert a célját elérte...



Így másutt az a szabály, hogy az újoncok egy ideig csak olvashatják a fórumot.


----------



## Zeus SH (2010 Szeptember 24)

Ezzel kiszűrik azokat, akik első dühükben akarnak marhaságokat irkálni.


----------



## Zeus SH (2010 Szeptember 24)

Zeus SH írta:


> Ezzel kiszűrik azokat, akik első dühükben akarnak marhaságokat irkálni.



Akik meg tényleg jó szándékkal jönnek, úgyis eleinte csak nézelődnek, ismerkednek a hely hangulatával.


----------



## Zeus SH (2010 Szeptember 24)

Zeus SH írta:


> Akik meg tényleg jó szándékkal jönnek, úgyis eleinte csak nézelődnek, ismerkednek a hely hangulatával.



Szóval a kezdő 20 hozzászólás helyett jobb lenne valami más "szűrés".

(igen, én már megírtam a 20 hozzászólást, tudom)


----------



## Zeus SH (2010 Szeptember 24)

Zeus SH írta:


> Szóval a kezdő 20 hozzászólás helyett jobb lenne valami más "szűrés".
> 
> (igen, én már megírtam a 20 hozzászólást, tudom)



Sőt, én a 48 órás nézelődést is sokallom, de ez már privát probléma.


----------



## Zeus SH (2010 Szeptember 24)

Zeus SH írta:


> Sőt, én a 48 órás nézelődést is sokallom, de ez már privát probléma.



De nem baj. Most inkább ezt itt abbahagyom, s ha majd találok kedvemre való témát, majd ott folytatom, mert ezt az egészet csak a kényszer szülte.

De tényleg, olyan nagy gáz szerintem, hogy ráerőltetik a közösségre az újoncok 20 hozzászólását, ami általában tök hülyeség... Mindenki teljes jogokat akar, s a 20 hozzászólást hozzám hasonlóan feleslegesen (vagy még feleslegesebb módon) elpufogtatja.

Mindegy is. Hátha egyszer változik, vagy megtudjuk a miértjét.
További szép napot! :smile:


----------



## bububogyo (2010 Szeptember 24)

jelentem, itt vagyok 
Gyűjtöm a hozzászólásokat


----------



## Zeus SH (2010 Szeptember 24)

bububogyo írta:


> jelentem, itt vagyok
> Gyűjtöm a hozzászólásokat



Csak hajrá! 
Én jól elbeszélgettem magammal, hamar összejött...


----------



## aornosz (2010 Szeptember 24)

A min. 20 azt jelenti hogy legyen 21???


----------



## buraito (2010 Szeptember 24)

Helló! Én is itt vagyok!!!


----------



## Luisy (2010 Szeptember 24)

8
Beszegődtem ma két hete, pesztrának szép az élete. Tologat egy gyerek kocsit, jobbra-balra kacsint kicsit. Van édes csinos bakám, csillag van a csinos nyakán, ha rám tekint már rögtön dalol a szív, szombatra kap kimenőt, és odahív. 

Refrén: Legyen a Horvát kertben Budán! Szombat este fél 8 után. Kiszól a színkörből a zene, ragyog a babém két szép szeme.
Legyen a Horvát kertben Budán! Szombaton este fél 8 után. Mikor az első csillag kigyúl, kicsike babám hozzám simul.

Nem tolok már gyerek kocsit! Jött egy úr ki kopasz kicsit. Azt mondta, ha halgatna rám, még színésznő is lehet talán. Iskolába cipelt el ő, frajla lettem, előkelő! A karrier felé de rögös az út, mostmár egy fiatalúr ad randevút.

Ref.: Legyen a Horvát kertben Budán! Szombaton este fél 8 után. Kiszól a színkörből a zene, ragyog a babám két szép szeme.
Legyen a Horvát kertben Budán! Szombaton este fél 8 után, mikor az első csillag kigyúl, kicsike babám hozzám simul.

Revüsztár lettem nagy nevű, az életem te vagy revü! Táncos lábak, rivalda fény, véget ér most e kis regény. Hogyha hallom ott lent a jazzt, lábam szinte remegni kezd! És odalent ragyogó a hangulat, tessék hát fújják velem hölgyek, urak!

Ref.: Legyen a Horvát kertben Budán! Szombaton este fél 8 után. Kiszól a színkörből a zene, ragyog a babám két szép szeme. 
Legyen a Horvát kertben Budán! Szombaton este fél 8 után. Mikor az első csillag kigyúl, kicsike babám hozzám simul.


----------



## Luisy (2010 Szeptember 24)

Ez egy jó oldal 9


----------



## Luisy (2010 Szeptember 24)

10 üdv minednkinek


----------



## Luisy (2010 Szeptember 24)

11
kedvenc

*R-Masta : Csak egy pillantás - dalszöveg*

'r' kezdőbetűs előadók dalszövegei » R-Masta dalszövegeinek listája






 Küldd el ismerősödnek ezt a dalszöveget! 



Ajánld minden olvasónak! 



mi ez? http://www.addthis.com/bookmark.php...u/egyuttes/4191/r-masta-dalszovegei.html&tt=0http://www.addthis.com/bookmark.php...u/egyuttes/4191/r-masta-dalszovegei.html&tt=0http://www.addthis.com/bookmark.php...u/egyuttes/4191/r-masta-dalszovegei.html&tt=0| továbbiak 





Csak egy pillantás amit tőle vártam.
Ahogy a buszmegállóban mellette álltam.
Míg őt néztem a szívem majd meg hasadt.
Az akkori érzések most már csupán szavak.

Csak egy pillantás amit tőle vártam.
Ahogy a buszmegállóban mellette álltam.
Míg őt néztem a szívem majd meg hasadt.
Az akkori érzések most már csupán szavak.

Ez a nap is ugyanúgy indult mint a többi.
Nem tudhattam, hogy az Isten milyen terveket fog szőni.
Ezen a napon a barátaimmal találkoztam éppen.
Aztán egy pár órával később a buszmegállóba igyekeztem szépen.
Ahogy várakoztam a buszra ő hirtelen megjelent mellettem.
S ahogy rá pillantottam úgy rögtön meg is kedveltem.
Minden egyes mozdulatát csak lestem.
Szerény fiú révén, én nem kezdeményeztem.
Most már nagyon bánom, hogy csak vártam.
Minden egyes álmomban csak őt láttam.
Számomra ő általa megszűnt az egész világ.
Az ő szerelméért szólt minden egyes imám.
De hiába minden, mert barátja volt.
A szívemen pedig keletkezett egy folt.
Az idő múlt, s legjobbnak tűnt a feledés.
Így hát olyan volt, mintha csak, egy álom lett volna az egész.
De a szép emlékeket elfeledni soha nem lehet.
Ez az egy, amit tőlem, soha senki el nem vehet.

Csak egy pillantás amit tőle vártam.
Ahogy a buszmegállóban mellette álltam.
Míg őt néztem a szívem majd meg hasadt.
Az akkori érzések most már csupán szavak.

Csak egy pillantás amit tőle vártam.
Ahogy a buszmegállóban mellette álltam.
Míg őt néztem a szívem majd meg hasadt.
Az akkori érzések most már csupán szavak.


----------



## Luisy (2010 Szeptember 24)

12
*Tálentum együttes : Csak azt ne - dalszöveg*

't' kezdőbetűs előadók dalszövegei &raquo; Tálentum együttes dalszövegeinek listája





 Küldd el ismerősödnek ezt a dalszöveget! 



Ajánld minden olvasónak! 



mi ez? http://www.addthis.com/bookmark.php.../2181/talentum-egyuttes-dalszovegei.html&tt=0http://www.addthis.com/bookmark.php.../2181/talentum-egyuttes-dalszovegei.html&tt=0http://www.addthis.com/bookmark.php.../2181/talentum-egyuttes-dalszovegei.html&tt=0| továbbiak 





Csak azt ne engedd meg, én Istenem,
Hogy másba belelássam, átvigyem
A rosszat, ami bennem van csupán.

Bűnök burjánja vert fel engemet,
De közelemben rózsaligetek
Illatoznak igazak udvarán.

Égek a magam-fűtötte pokolban,
De jobbra s balra tőlem mennyország van:
Ó Isten, e hitemet el ne vedd.

Szentek veszik a máglyámat körül,
S bár eloltaniok nem sikerül,
Lángomba hullatják könnyeiket.

Ne engedd meg, én Istenem,
Ne engedd meg, én Istenem,
Ne engedd meg, én Istenem!

Ne engedd meg, én Istenem,
Ne engedd meg, én Istenem!


----------



## Luisy (2010 Szeptember 24)

13
*Ég és Föld (musical) : 1, 2, 3, 4 - dalszöveg*

'e' kezdőbetűs előadók dalszövegei » Ég és Föld (musical) dalszövegeinek listája





 Küldd el ismerősödnek ezt a dalszöveget! 



Ajánld minden olvasónak! 



mi ez? http://www.addthis.com/bookmark.php...25/eg-es-fold-(musical)-dalszovegei.html&tt=0http://www.addthis.com/bookmark.php...25/eg-es-fold-(musical)-dalszovegei.html&tt=0http://www.addthis.com/bookmark.php...25/eg-es-fold-(musical)-dalszovegei.html&tt=0| továbbiak 





1, 2, 3, 4
Mély lélegzetet végy
Valóra vált álmot talál
Szíved egy új por hajnalán

Egy falat föld, egy falat ég
A végtelen szádban olvad szét

5, 6, 7, 8
Fejre állt a világ, jobb, ha kapaszkodsz!
Te sem vagy más, csak egy látomás
Angyalporral minden kicsit más

Egy falat föld, egy falat ég
A végtelen szádban olvad szét
Egy adag föld, egy adag ég
Nonstop a mennybolt, vegyél még! 
​


----------



## Luisy (2010 Szeptember 24)

14
*Ég és Föld (musical) : 1, 2, 3, 4 - dalszöveg*

'e' kezdőbetűs előadók dalszövegei » Ég és Föld (musical) dalszövegeinek listája





 Küldd el ismerősödnek ezt a dalszöveget! 



Ajánld minden olvasónak! 



mi ez? http://www.addthis.com/bookmark.php...25/eg-es-fold-(musical)-dalszovegei.html&tt=0http://www.addthis.com/bookmark.php...25/eg-es-fold-(musical)-dalszovegei.html&tt=0http://www.addthis.com/bookmark.php...25/eg-es-fold-(musical)-dalszovegei.html&tt=0| továbbiak 





1, 2, 3, 4
Mély lélegzetet végy
Valóra vált álmot talál
Szíved egy új por hajnalán

Egy falat föld, egy falat ég
A végtelen szádban olvad szét

5, 6, 7, 8
Fejre állt a világ, jobb, ha kapaszkodsz!
Te sem vagy más, csak egy látomás
Angyalporral minden kicsit más

Egy falat föld, egy falat ég
A végtelen szádban olvad szét
Egy adag föld, egy adag ég
Nonstop a mennybolt, vegyél még! 
​


----------



## Zeus SH (2010 Szeptember 24)

aornosz írta:


> A min. 20 azt jelenti hogy legyen 21???



Szerintem nem, szerintem ha elérted a "mágikus" 20-ast, akkor már teljesítetted az "elvárást".


----------



## Luisy (2010 Szeptember 24)

15
*Ég és Föld (musical) : 1, 2, 3, 4 - dalszöveg*

'e' kezdőbetűs előadók dalszövegei » Ég és Föld (musical) dalszövegeinek listája





 Küldd el ismerősödnek ezt a dalszöveget! 



Ajánld minden olvasónak! 



mi ez? http://www.addthis.com/bookmark.php...25/eg-es-fold-(musical)-dalszovegei.html&tt=0http://www.addthis.com/bookmark.php...25/eg-es-fold-(musical)-dalszovegei.html&tt=0http://www.addthis.com/bookmark.php...25/eg-es-fold-(musical)-dalszovegei.html&tt=0| továbbiak 





1, 2, 3, 4
Mély lélegzetet végy
Valóra vált álmot talál
Szíved egy új por hajnalán

Egy falat föld, egy falat ég
A végtelen szádban olvad szét

5, 6, 7, 8
Fejre állt a világ, jobb, ha kapaszkodsz!
Te sem vagy más, csak egy látomás
Angyalporral minden kicsit más

Egy falat föld, egy falat ég
A végtelen szádban olvad szét
Egy adag föld, egy adag ég
Nonstop a mennybolt, vegyél még! 
​


----------



## Luisy (2010 Szeptember 24)

16
*Ég és Föld (musical) : 1, 2, 3, 4 - dalszöveg*

'e' kezdőbetűs előadók dalszövegei » Ég és Föld (musical) dalszövegeinek listája





 Küldd el ismerősödnek ezt a dalszöveget! 



Ajánld minden olvasónak! 



mi ez? http://www.addthis.com/bookmark.php...25/eg-es-fold-(musical)-dalszovegei.html&tt=0http://www.addthis.com/bookmark.php...25/eg-es-fold-(musical)-dalszovegei.html&tt=0http://www.addthis.com/bookmark.php...25/eg-es-fold-(musical)-dalszovegei.html&tt=0| továbbiak 





1, 2, 3, 4
Mély lélegzetet végy
Valóra vált álmot talál
Szíved egy új por hajnalán

Egy falat föld, egy falat ég
A végtelen szádban olvad szét

5, 6, 7, 8
Fejre állt a világ, jobb, ha kapaszkodsz!
Te sem vagy más, csak egy látomás
Angyalporral minden kicsit más

Egy falat föld, egy falat ég
A végtelen szádban olvad szét
Egy adag föld, egy adag ég
Nonstop a mennybolt, vegyél még! 
​


----------



## Luisy (2010 Szeptember 24)

17
*Ég és Föld (musical) : 1, 2, 3, 4 - dalszöveg*

'e' kezdőbetűs előadók dalszövegei » Ég és Föld (musical) dalszövegeinek listája






 Küldd el ismerősödnek ezt a dalszöveget! 



Ajánld minden olvasónak! 



mi ez? http://www.addthis.com/bookmark.php...25/eg-es-fold-(musical)-dalszovegei.html&tt=0http://www.addthis.com/bookmark.php...25/eg-es-fold-(musical)-dalszovegei.html&tt=0http://www.addthis.com/bookmark.php...25/eg-es-fold-(musical)-dalszovegei.html&tt=0| továbbiak 





1, 2, 3, 4
Mély lélegzetet végy
Valóra vált álmot talál
Szíved egy új por hajnalán

Egy falat föld, egy falat ég
A végtelen szádban olvad szét

5, 6, 7, 8
Fejre állt a világ, jobb, ha kapaszkodsz!
Te sem vagy más, csak egy látomás
Angyalporral minden kicsit más

Egy falat föld, egy falat ég
A végtelen szádban olvad szét
Egy adag föld, egy adag ég
Nonstop a mennybolt, vegyél még! 
​


----------



## Luisy (2010 Szeptember 24)

18
*Ég és Föld (musical) : 1, 2, 3, 4 - dalszöveg*

'e' kezdőbetűs előadók dalszövegei » Ég és Föld (musical) dalszövegeinek listája





 Küldd el ismerősödnek ezt a dalszöveget! 



Ajánld minden olvasónak! 



mi ez? http://www.addthis.com/bookmark.php...25/eg-es-fold-(musical)-dalszovegei.html&tt=0http://www.addthis.com/bookmark.php...25/eg-es-fold-(musical)-dalszovegei.html&tt=0http://www.addthis.com/bookmark.php...25/eg-es-fold-(musical)-dalszovegei.html&tt=0| továbbiak 





1, 2, 3, 4
Mély lélegzetet végy
Valóra vált álmot talál
Szíved egy új por hajnalán

Egy falat föld, egy falat ég
A végtelen szádban olvad szét

5, 6, 7, 8
Fejre állt a világ, jobb, ha kapaszkodsz!
Te sem vagy más, csak egy látomás
Angyalporral minden kicsit más

Egy falat föld, egy falat ég
A végtelen szádban olvad szét
Egy adag föld, egy adag ég
Nonstop a mennybolt, vegyél még! 
​


----------



## Luisy (2010 Szeptember 24)

19
*Ég és Föld (musical) : 1, 2, 3, 4 - dalszöveg*

'e' kezdőbetűs előadók dalszövegei » Ég és Föld (musical) dalszövegeinek listája





 Küldd el ismerősödnek ezt a dalszöveget! 



Ajánld minden olvasónak! 



mi ez? http://www.addthis.com/bookmark.php...25/eg-es-fold-(musical)-dalszovegei.html&tt=0http://www.addthis.com/bookmark.php...25/eg-es-fold-(musical)-dalszovegei.html&tt=0http://www.addthis.com/bookmark.php...25/eg-es-fold-(musical)-dalszovegei.html&tt=0| továbbiak 





1, 2, 3, 4
Mély lélegzetet végy
Valóra vált álmot talál
Szíved egy új por hajnalán

Egy falat föld, egy falat ég
A végtelen szádban olvad szét

5, 6, 7, 8
Fejre állt a világ, jobb, ha kapaszkodsz!
Te sem vagy más, csak egy látomás
Angyalporral minden kicsit más

Egy falat föld, egy falat ég
A végtelen szádban olvad szét
Egy adag föld, egy adag ég
Nonstop a mennybolt, vegyél még! 
​


----------



## Luisy (2010 Szeptember 24)

20
*Ég és Föld (musical) : 1, 2, 3, 4 - dalszöveg*

'e' kezdőbetűs előadók dalszövegei &raquo; Ég és Föld (musical) dalszövegeinek listája





 Küldd el ismerősödnek ezt a dalszöveget! 



Ajánld minden olvasónak! 



mi ez? http://www.addthis.com/bookmark.php...25/eg-es-fold-(musical)-dalszovegei.html&tt=0http://www.addthis.com/bookmark.php...25/eg-es-fold-(musical)-dalszovegei.html&tt=0http://www.addthis.com/bookmark.php...25/eg-es-fold-(musical)-dalszovegei.html&tt=0| továbbiak 





1, 2, 3, 4
Mély lélegzetet végy
Valóra vált álmot talál
Szíved egy új por hajnalán

Egy falat föld, egy falat ég
A végtelen szádban olvad szét

5, 6, 7, 8
Fejre állt a világ, jobb, ha kapaszkodsz!
Te sem vagy más, csak egy látomás
Angyalporral minden kicsit más

Egy falat föld, egy falat ég
A végtelen szádban olvad szét
Egy adag föld, egy adag ég
Nonstop a mennybolt, vegyél még! 
​


----------



## Luisy (2010 Szeptember 24)

fgfd


----------



## Luisy (2010 Szeptember 24)

fggr


----------



## ketie83 (2010 Szeptember 24)

hello


----------



## eldi (2010 Szeptember 24)

*thx*

kösz


----------



## ketie83 (2010 Szeptember 24)

öööööööööööööö kéne a 20 hsz


----------



## ketie83 (2010 Szeptember 24)

pffffff


----------



## breni81 (2010 Szeptember 24)

köszönöm


----------



## ketie83 (2010 Szeptember 24)

látom mások is próbálkoznak


----------



## breni81 (2010 Szeptember 24)

igen szeretnék 20 üzit összegyűjteni


----------



## ketie83 (2010 Szeptember 24)

jááááááááj


----------



## breni81 (2010 Szeptember 24)

de ez lehet nem lesz könnyű


----------



## ketie83 (2010 Szeptember 24)

hajjjjaj de hosszú lesz...


----------



## breni81 (2010 Szeptember 24)

mi újság


----------



## ketie83 (2010 Szeptember 24)

helló breni!


----------



## ketie83 (2010 Szeptember 24)

én is a 20-ra hajtok


----------



## breni81 (2010 Szeptember 24)

hali


----------



## ketie83 (2010 Szeptember 24)

Két nap kell a reg. után, hogy leszedjek egy e-book-ot?


----------



## ketie83 (2010 Szeptember 24)

Ajjjaj


----------



## ketie83 (2010 Szeptember 24)

Már fele megvan!


----------



## ketie83 (2010 Szeptember 24)

Már több mint fele!


----------



## ketie83 (2010 Szeptember 24)

De jó is magamban beszélgetni


----------



## ketie83 (2010 Szeptember 24)

Már nem sok van hátra...


----------



## breni81 (2010 Szeptember 24)

*wtz*

akarok 20 hozzászólást


----------



## ketie83 (2010 Szeptember 24)

6


----------



## breni81 (2010 Szeptember 24)

jó lenne ha már kijönne


----------



## ketie83 (2010 Szeptember 24)

5


----------



## breni81 (2010 Szeptember 24)

de már nem sok kell


----------



## ketie83 (2010 Szeptember 24)

4


----------



## breni81 (2010 Szeptember 24)

remélem mindjárt készen is vagyok


----------



## ketie83 (2010 Szeptember 24)

3


----------



## breni81 (2010 Szeptember 24)

már biztos nem sok kell


----------



## ketie83 (2010 Szeptember 24)

2


----------



## breni81 (2010 Szeptember 24)

óóóóóó gyerün kmár lécci


----------



## ketie83 (2010 Szeptember 24)

1


----------



## breni81 (2010 Szeptember 24)

na hátha mindjárt megvan a húsz


----------



## ketie83 (2010 Szeptember 24)

Kéééééééésssssz


----------



## breni81 (2010 Szeptember 24)

ezt remélem számolja valaki


----------



## breni81 (2010 Szeptember 24)

mindjárt kés zvagyok yupíííííííííí


----------



## breni81 (2010 Szeptember 24)

már csak hat darab kell ))


----------



## breni81 (2010 Szeptember 24)

már csak öt


----------



## breni81 (2010 Szeptember 24)

már csak négy  ó de örülök


----------



## breni81 (2010 Szeptember 24)

és már csak három


----------



## breni81 (2010 Szeptember 24)

és már csak kettő és készen vagyokkkkkkkk


----------



## Tridio (2010 Szeptember 24)

Üdv mindenkinek aki unatkozik és olvassa ezt a topicot


----------



## breni81 (2010 Szeptember 24)

remélem ez már az utolsó és készen vagyok ))


----------



## breni81 (2010 Szeptember 24)

naoshát úgy néz ki, hogy készen lenneék .))


----------



## Tridio (2010 Szeptember 24)

fog ez menni


----------



## Tridio (2010 Szeptember 24)

ügyes vagy breni!


----------



## Tridio (2010 Szeptember 24)

nekem még 15 kell....


----------



## Tridio (2010 Szeptember 24)

vagy 14


----------



## mitiszan (2010 Szeptember 24)

Sziasztok!

Elkezdem a magamban beszélést, hogy meg legyen a 20 hozzászólás.


----------



## mitiszan (2010 Szeptember 24)

A szakember tudása fordítottan arányos elérhetőségével.


----------



## mitiszan (2010 Szeptember 24)

Kapálni utálok, de a kaszálást egy hétig is elnézném.


----------



## mitiszan (2010 Szeptember 24)

Nem vagyok túlsúlyos. Csak húsz centivel alacsonyabb a kelleténél.


----------



## mitiszan (2010 Szeptember 24)

A barátoknak mindig örül az ember. Ha nem akkor, amikor megérkeznek, hát akkor, amikor elmennek.


----------



## mitiszan (2010 Szeptember 24)

Az ideális férj korán jár haza, bevásárol, elmosogat, aztán pedig a gyerekekkel foglalkozik. Ebből is látható, hogy az ideális férj a feleség.


----------



## spinreni (2010 Szeptember 24)

de én már írtam húsz hozzászólást és ha le akarok valamit tölteni akkor megint azt írja, hogy kér húsz hozzászólást... ((( miért??


----------



## spinreni (2010 Szeptember 24)

pedig már írtam, és nem jegyzi...


----------



## spinreni (2010 Szeptember 24)

vagy az sem mindegy, hogy hová írom ezeket az üzeneteket?


----------



## spinreni (2010 Szeptember 24)

segítsetek már, hogy meglegyen a húsz... ((


----------



## spinreni (2010 Szeptember 24)

plíííííííííííííííííz valaki mondja már meg, vagyis írja már meg, hogy ha ide irkálok az jÓ???


----------



## spinreni (2010 Szeptember 24)

na?


----------



## spinreni (2010 Szeptember 24)

haladjunk


----------



## lucus03 (2010 Szeptember 24)

1


----------



## lucus03 (2010 Szeptember 24)

2


----------



## Blakerina (2010 Szeptember 24)

*ááááááááá*

már több mint 20 hozzászólást írtam nekik mégsem jó


----------



## lucus03 (2010 Szeptember 24)

3


----------



## lucus03 (2010 Szeptember 24)

4


----------



## spinreni (2010 Szeptember 24)

jó?


----------



## Blakerina (2010 Szeptember 24)

*Nem értem*

Tök szomorú vagyok mert a vámpírakadémia a kedvenc könyvem


----------



## lucus03 (2010 Szeptember 24)

5


----------



## Blakerina (2010 Szeptember 24)

*és*

és nem tom letölteni ez gáz


----------



## lucus03 (2010 Szeptember 24)

6:9:


----------



## lucus03 (2010 Szeptember 24)

7:kaboom:


----------



## lucus03 (2010 Szeptember 24)

8:88:


----------



## lucus03 (2010 Szeptember 24)

9


----------



## lucus03 (2010 Szeptember 24)

10


----------



## spinreni (2010 Szeptember 24)

na mostmár haladni kéne


----------



## spinreni (2010 Szeptember 24)

én se tudom letölteni, hiába volt meg az imént a 20


----------



## spinreni (2010 Szeptember 24)

56


----------



## lucus03 (2010 Szeptember 24)

11


----------



## spinreni (2010 Szeptember 24)

888


----------



## spinreni (2010 Szeptember 24)

12


----------



## lucus03 (2010 Szeptember 24)

12


----------



## spinreni (2010 Szeptember 24)

13


----------



## spinreni (2010 Szeptember 24)

15


----------



## lucus03 (2010 Szeptember 24)

14


----------



## lucus03 (2010 Szeptember 24)

15


----------



## mitiszan (2010 Szeptember 24)

Ha a világ dolgai normális mederben folynának, a családom helyzetéért nem aggódnék.


----------



## lucus03 (2010 Szeptember 24)

16


----------



## spinreni (2010 Szeptember 24)

16


----------



## lucus03 (2010 Szeptember 24)

17


----------



## spinreni (2010 Szeptember 24)

17


----------



## lucus03 (2010 Szeptember 24)

18 18 18 18 18 18:33:


----------



## spinreni (2010 Szeptember 24)

18


----------



## lucus03 (2010 Szeptember 24)

19
19
19
19
:shock:


----------



## spinreni (2010 Szeptember 24)

19


----------



## spinreni (2010 Szeptember 24)

20


----------



## lucus03 (2010 Szeptember 24)

ez a20..............


----------



## mitiszan (2010 Szeptember 24)

A repülőgép a legjobb hely a diétázásra.


----------



## lucus03 (2010 Szeptember 24)

na meg egy ráadás


----------



## mitiszan (2010 Szeptember 24)

Ha sikerül megnevettetned egy nőt, a föld leggyönyörűbb látványában lehet részed.


----------



## mitiszan (2010 Szeptember 24)

Soha senki sem fogja megnyerni a nemek csatáját. Túl gyakori a barátkozás az ellenséggel.


----------



## lucus03 (2010 Szeptember 24)

még mindig nem sikerül letöltenem


----------



## mitiszan (2010 Szeptember 24)

Minden embernek joga van életében egy nagy őrültséghez.


----------



## mitiszan (2010 Szeptember 24)

A barátság hasonlatos a pénzhez, könnyebb megszerezni, mint megtartani.


----------



## lucus03 (2010 Szeptember 24)

még minidig nem sikerül


----------



## mitiszan (2010 Szeptember 24)

Az élethez humor kell, anélkül nincs semmi.


----------



## lucus03 (2010 Szeptember 24)

nem tudom, hogy miért kér még 20 hozzászólást, mikor már megvan


----------



## ili 71 (2010 Szeptember 24)

jelen


----------



## lucus03 (2010 Szeptember 24)

neked sikerül a letöltés???


----------



## lucus03 (2010 Szeptember 24)

nem értem


----------



## lucus03 (2010 Szeptember 24)

valaki segítsen már miért nem tudok letölteni


----------



## lucus03 (2010 Szeptember 24)

neked sikrül a letöltés??


----------



## lucus03 (2010 Szeptember 24)

hello


----------



## mesy00 (2010 Szeptember 24)

hello


----------



## mesy00 (2010 Szeptember 24)

Gyűjtöm a hozzászólásokat


----------



## mesy00 (2010 Szeptember 24)

hellobello


----------



## mesy00 (2010 Szeptember 24)

hali hali


----------



## mesy00 (2010 Szeptember 24)

mindenhez hozzászólok csak gyűljön már össze a 20 ))


----------



## mesy00 (2010 Szeptember 24)

hello mindenki


----------



## mesy00 (2010 Szeptember 24)

ec pec kimehetsz


----------



## mesy00 (2010 Szeptember 24)

holnap után bejöhetsz


----------



## mesy00 (2010 Szeptember 24)

cérnára cinegére


----------



## mesy00 (2010 Szeptember 24)

ugorj cica az egérre


----------



## mesy00 (2010 Szeptember 24)

fusssssssss )))))))


----------



## mesy00 (2010 Szeptember 24)

már csak 4 kell


----------



## mesy00 (2010 Szeptember 24)

már csak 3


----------



## mesy00 (2010 Szeptember 24)

már csak 2


----------



## mesy00 (2010 Szeptember 24)

már csak 20 másodperc


----------



## mesy00 (2010 Szeptember 24)

jeeeeeee


----------



## kaktusjack (2010 Szeptember 24)

*haha*

Helósztok


----------



## kaktusjack (2010 Szeptember 24)

*Ec Pec Kimehec*

Holnap után bejöhetsz xDDDD


----------



## kaktusjack (2010 Szeptember 24)

*muh*

hahahahaha


----------



## kaktusjack (2010 Szeptember 24)

*keeeeeeeeeeeeee?*

Adjak ***** a *****-dba? Keeeeeeeeeeeee? xDDDDDDDD


----------



## kaktusjack (2010 Szeptember 24)

*Számbádz*

Wácsing míííííííííííííííí ooohoooooooo


----------



## kaktusjack (2010 Szeptember 24)

*15*

15


----------



## kaktusjack (2010 Szeptember 24)

*14*

14


----------



## kaktusjack (2010 Szeptember 24)

*13*

13


----------



## kaktusjack (2010 Szeptember 24)

*12*

12


----------



## kaktusjack (2010 Szeptember 24)

*11*

11


----------



## kaktusjack (2010 Szeptember 24)

10


----------



## kaktusjack (2010 Szeptember 24)

*10*

10


----------



## kaktusjack (2010 Szeptember 24)

*9*

9


----------



## kaktusjack (2010 Szeptember 24)

*8*

8


----------



## kaktusjack (2010 Szeptember 24)

*7*

7


----------



## kaktusjack (2010 Szeptember 24)

*6*

6


----------



## kaktusjack (2010 Szeptember 24)

*5*

5


----------



## kaktusjack (2010 Szeptember 24)

*4*

4


----------



## kaktusjack (2010 Szeptember 24)

*3*

3


----------



## kaktusjack (2010 Szeptember 24)

*2*

2


----------



## kaktusjack (2010 Szeptember 24)

*1*

1


----------



## ropeszkú (2010 Szeptember 24)

*mindenkinek*

szuper vagykiss


----------



## szabee49 (2010 Szeptember 24)

kellene 20 hsz


----------



## szabee49 (2010 Szeptember 24)

2


----------



## szabee49 (2010 Szeptember 24)

3


----------



## szabee49 (2010 Szeptember 24)

4


----------



## szabee49 (2010 Szeptember 24)

5


----------



## szabee49 (2010 Szeptember 24)

6


----------



## szabee49 (2010 Szeptember 24)

7


----------



## szabee49 (2010 Szeptember 24)

8


----------



## szabee49 (2010 Szeptember 24)

9


----------



## cenév (2010 Szeptember 24)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


s


----------



## cenév (2010 Szeptember 24)

s


----------



## cenév (2010 Szeptember 24)

d


----------



## cenév (2010 Szeptember 24)

f


----------



## szabee49 (2010 Szeptember 24)

10


----------



## cenév (2010 Szeptember 24)

j


----------



## szabee49 (2010 Szeptember 24)

11


----------



## cenév (2010 Szeptember 24)

gq55


----------



## cenév (2010 Szeptember 24)

kuliu


----------



## szabee49 (2010 Szeptember 24)

12


----------



## szabee49 (2010 Szeptember 24)

cenév


----------



## cenév (2010 Szeptember 24)

5th


----------



## szabee49 (2010 Szeptember 24)

14


----------



## cenév (2010 Szeptember 24)

todik


----------



## szabee49 (2010 Szeptember 24)

15


----------



## cenév (2010 Szeptember 24)

tedik


----------



## szabee49 (2010 Szeptember 24)

16


----------



## szabee49 (2010 Szeptember 24)

17


----------



## cenév (2010 Szeptember 24)

cadik


----------



## szabee49 (2010 Szeptember 24)

18


----------



## cenév (2010 Szeptember 24)

cedik


----------



## asdffg (2010 Szeptember 24)

köszönöm


----------



## szabee49 (2010 Szeptember 24)

19


----------



## asdffg (2010 Szeptember 24)

1


----------



## cenév (2010 Szeptember 24)

zedik


----------



## asdffg (2010 Szeptember 24)

2


----------



## szabee49 (2010 Szeptember 24)

asdffg- nagykanizsa?


----------



## cenév (2010 Szeptember 24)

eleve


----------



## asdffg (2010 Szeptember 24)

3


----------



## szabee49 (2010 Szeptember 24)

21


----------



## cenév (2010 Szeptember 24)

twel


----------



## asdffg (2010 Szeptember 24)

igen


----------



## cenév (2010 Szeptember 24)

tihá


----------



## asdffg (2010 Szeptember 24)

??


----------



## cenév (2010 Szeptember 24)

tiné


----------



## asdffg (2010 Szeptember 24)

45


----------



## cenév (2010 Szeptember 24)

tiöt


----------



## asdffg (2010 Szeptember 24)

uz76


----------



## cenév (2010 Szeptember 24)

tihat


----------



## asdffg (2010 Szeptember 24)

87


----------



## asdffg (2010 Szeptember 24)

98


----------



## asdffg (2010 Szeptember 24)

76


----------



## cenév (2010 Szeptember 24)

tihét


----------



## asdffg (2010 Szeptember 24)

456


----------



## asdffg (2010 Szeptember 24)

49


----------



## asdffg (2010 Szeptember 24)

ztf


----------



## asdffg (2010 Szeptember 24)

iuh


----------



## asdffg (2010 Szeptember 24)

ljlé


----------



## asdffg (2010 Szeptember 24)

kjl


----------



## asdffg (2010 Szeptember 24)

joijp


----------



## asdffg (2010 Szeptember 24)

kjhlk


----------



## asdffg (2010 Szeptember 24)

ouhoij


----------



## cenév (2010 Szeptember 24)

tonyó


----------



## cenév (2010 Szeptember 24)

tiki


----------



## cenév (2010 Szeptember 24)

éhú


----------



## cenév (2010 Szeptember 24)

m6


----------



## cenév (2010 Szeptember 24)

lpü3


----------



## cenév (2010 Szeptember 24)

sdvdsvsvdsdsvdsv


----------



## vrobec (2010 Szeptember 24)

Szep napot!


----------



## vrobec (2010 Szeptember 24)

Sziasztok!


----------



## vrobec (2010 Szeptember 24)

Hello USA!


----------



## mon-da (2010 Szeptember 24)

hali


----------



## mon-da (2010 Szeptember 24)

szia


----------



## mon-da (2010 Szeptember 24)

morgen


----------



## mon-da (2010 Szeptember 24)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


 

köszi!!


----------



## monitos (2010 Szeptember 24)

sziasztok!


----------



## monitos (2010 Szeptember 24)

2


----------



## monitos (2010 Szeptember 24)

asdf


----------



## monitos (2010 Szeptember 24)

4


----------



## monitos (2010 Szeptember 24)

nem vagyok elég kreatív


----------



## monitos (2010 Szeptember 24)

6


----------



## monitos (2010 Szeptember 24)

7


----------



## monitos (2010 Szeptember 24)

8


----------



## monitos (2010 Szeptember 24)

9


----------



## monitos (2010 Szeptember 24)

10


----------



## monitos (2010 Szeptember 24)

11


----------



## monitos (2010 Szeptember 24)

12


----------



## monitos (2010 Szeptember 24)

13


----------



## monitos (2010 Szeptember 24)

14


----------



## monitos (2010 Szeptember 24)

15


----------



## monitos (2010 Szeptember 24)

16


----------



## monitos (2010 Szeptember 24)

17


----------



## lukasan (2010 Szeptember 24)

Üdv mindenkinek!
Ha felteszem a fejhallgatót, miért nem hallom a fejemet?


----------



## monitos (2010 Szeptember 24)

18


----------



## monitos (2010 Szeptember 24)

19


----------



## monitos (2010 Szeptember 24)

köszi


----------



## lukasan (2010 Szeptember 24)

Macskajajj!


----------



## Mistral (2010 Szeptember 24)

Morgó


----------



## Mistral (2010 Szeptember 24)

Szende


----------



## lukasan (2010 Szeptember 24)

Akkorsenkisemtudja?


----------



## Mistral (2010 Szeptember 24)

Szundi


----------



## Mistral (2010 Szeptember 24)

Hapci


----------



## Mistral (2010 Szeptember 24)

Tudor


----------



## Mistral (2010 Szeptember 24)

Vidor


----------



## Mistral (2010 Szeptember 24)

Kuka


----------



## hapro (2010 Szeptember 24)

1


----------



## hapro (2010 Szeptember 24)

2


----------



## Mistral (2010 Szeptember 24)

Kandúr


----------



## hapro (2010 Szeptember 24)

3


----------



## Mistral (2010 Szeptember 24)

Shrek


----------



## charirixenstrix (2010 Szeptember 24)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Mistral (2010 Szeptember 24)

Fióna


----------



## hapro (2010 Szeptember 24)

4


----------



## Mistral (2010 Szeptember 24)

Szőke herceg


----------



## hapro (2010 Szeptember 24)

5


----------



## Mistral (2010 Szeptember 24)

Sárkány


----------



## hapro (2010 Szeptember 24)

6


----------



## Mistral (2010 Szeptember 24)

Szamár


----------



## hapro (2010 Szeptember 24)

7


----------



## hapro (2010 Szeptember 24)

8


----------



## hapro (2010 Szeptember 24)

9


----------



## miklov (2010 Szeptember 24)

az micsoda?


----------



## Mistral (2010 Szeptember 24)

Sid


----------



## hapro (2010 Szeptember 24)

10


----------



## Mistral (2010 Szeptember 24)

Manfréd


----------



## hapro (2010 Szeptember 24)

11


----------



## lukasan (2010 Szeptember 24)

U2 raw


----------



## hapro (2010 Szeptember 24)

12


----------



## Mistral (2010 Szeptember 24)

Diego


----------



## charirixenstrix (2010 Szeptember 24)

12


----------



## hapro (2010 Szeptember 24)

13


----------



## Mistral (2010 Szeptember 24)

Ellie


----------



## hapro (2010 Szeptember 24)

14


----------



## lukasan (2010 Szeptember 24)

szevasztok-tapasztok


----------



## hapro (2010 Szeptember 24)

15


----------



## Mistral (2010 Szeptember 24)

Ropsz


----------



## hapro (2010 Szeptember 24)

16


----------



## lukasan (2010 Szeptember 24)

pat-agónia


----------



## Mistral (2010 Szeptember 24)

Eddie


----------



## hapro (2010 Szeptember 24)

17


----------



## hapro (2010 Szeptember 24)

18


----------



## Mistral (2010 Szeptember 24)

Motkány


----------



## lukasan (2010 Szeptember 24)

Britney spears Lady Gaga?


----------



## hapro (2010 Szeptember 24)

19


----------



## hapro (2010 Szeptember 24)

Végre vége


----------



## Mistral (2010 Szeptember 24)

Glória


----------



## lukasan (2010 Szeptember 24)

Sőt! Kaptány


----------



## hapro (2010 Szeptember 24)

+1 ráadás


----------



## revened (2010 Szeptember 24)

nem jön össze semmi sem


----------



## lukasan (2010 Szeptember 24)

Glória Egybevan?


----------



## revened (2010 Szeptember 24)

kicsi kocsi bumm bumm százzal tép kicsi kocsi bumm bumm...


----------



## agamost (2010 Szeptember 24)

Sziasztok


----------



## lukasan (2010 Szeptember 24)

Fender


----------



## lukasan (2010 Szeptember 24)

Gibson


----------



## lukasan (2010 Szeptember 24)

Charvel


----------



## lukasan (2010 Szeptember 24)

Fibenare


----------



## lukasan (2010 Szeptember 24)

F-16


----------



## lukasan (2010 Szeptember 24)

F-18


----------



## lukasan (2010 Szeptember 24)

F-22


----------



## lukasan (2010 Szeptember 24)

F-35


----------



## lukasan (2010 Szeptember 24)

Gripen


----------



## lukasan (2010 Szeptember 24)

Mig-29


----------



## lukasan (2010 Szeptember 24)

USS Voyager


----------



## lukasan (2010 Szeptember 24)

De Zeven Provincien


----------



## agamost (2010 Szeptember 24)

Egy haj sok a baj


----------



## agamost (2010 Szeptember 24)

3 ej mi a kő


----------



## agamost (2010 Szeptember 24)

4 tyúkanyó


----------



## agamost (2010 Szeptember 24)

kend tán a szobában lakik itt benn


----------



## agamost (2010 Szeptember 24)

(6) jó az isten, jót ád


----------



## agamost (2010 Szeptember 24)

Budapest


----------



## agamost (2010 Szeptember 24)

Békásmegyer


----------



## agamost (2010 Szeptember 24)

(9) Budakalász


----------



## agamost (2010 Szeptember 24)

(10) Pomáz


----------



## agamost (2010 Szeptember 24)

(11) Szentendre


----------



## agamost (2010 Szeptember 24)

(12) Leányfalu


----------



## agamost (2010 Szeptember 24)

(13) Tahitótfalu


----------



## agamost (2010 Szeptember 24)

(14) Dunabogdány


----------



## agamost (2010 Szeptember 24)

(15) Visegrád


----------



## agamost (2010 Szeptember 24)

(16) Dömös


----------



## agamost (2010 Szeptember 24)

(17) Esztergom


----------



## charirixenstrix (2010 Szeptember 24)

óra


----------



## agamost (2010 Szeptember 24)

(18) Tébánya


----------



## agamost (2010 Szeptember 24)

(19) Tök


----------



## agamost (2010 Szeptember 24)

(20) Taktaharkány


----------



## agamost (2010 Szeptember 24)

+1 a ráadás


----------



## lorina8 (2010 Szeptember 24)

Jóestét mindenkinek!!


----------



## lorina8 (2010 Szeptember 24)

.....


----------



## lorina8 (2010 Szeptember 24)




----------



## lorina8 (2010 Szeptember 24)

már


----------



## lorina8 (2010 Szeptember 24)

alig


----------



## lorina8 (2010 Szeptember 24)

várom


----------



## lorina8 (2010 Szeptember 24)

hogy


----------



## lorina8 (2010 Szeptember 24)

meg legyen


----------



## lorina8 (2010 Szeptember 24)

a


----------



## lorina8 (2010 Szeptember 24)

20


----------



## lorina8 (2010 Szeptember 24)

hozzászólás


----------



## lorina8 (2010 Szeptember 24)

Ma van a lányom névnapja...


----------



## lorina8 (2010 Szeptember 24)

Gitárt kapott ajándékba!


----------



## miklov (2010 Szeptember 24)

hmm...


----------



## charirixenstrix (2010 Szeptember 24)

5


----------



## charirixenstrix (2010 Szeptember 24)

igazából már 6 volt, de elnéztem, ez meg már a 7


----------



## charirixenstrix (2010 Szeptember 24)

nekem nincs névnapom, de valami ajándéknak én is örülnék


----------



## charirixenstrix (2010 Szeptember 24)

bár elvileg holnap az egyik volt szaktársammal elmegyünk moziba. Már évek óta nem voltam ilyen helyen XD


----------



## charirixenstrix (2010 Szeptember 24)

Apropó holnap... reggel kelhetek fel, mert a busz amivel egyszerűen átjuthatnék a város másik felére, az csak hétköznap jár..


----------



## charirixenstrix (2010 Szeptember 24)

egyébként nem is kéne korán kelnem, ha lenne az a busz -.-


----------



## charirixenstrix (2010 Szeptember 24)

megvacsoráztam


----------



## charirixenstrix (2010 Szeptember 24)

ettem finom melegszendvicset


----------



## charirixenstrix (2010 Szeptember 24)

akkor már csak kéne csinálnom valami jó kis teát, mert kicsit náthás lettem


----------



## charirixenstrix (2010 Szeptember 24)

bár lehet előtte beülök egy kicsit a kádba, egy jó meleg fürdőt venni


----------



## charirixenstrix (2010 Szeptember 24)

óóóó... mégsem, találtam még a finom mentolos és eukaliptuszos teámból


----------



## charirixenstrix (2010 Szeptember 24)

megyek és hozok vizet hozzá


----------



## charirixenstrix (2010 Szeptember 24)

mostmár mindenképp teázok. Öcsém foglalja a fürdőt.


----------



## charirixenstrix (2010 Szeptember 24)

na megvan a szívószálam is, hogy olvasás közben ne borítsam magamra a teám


----------



## charirixenstrix (2010 Szeptember 24)

és megvan a 20. hsz, pedig tök jól elmesélgettem itt magamnak


----------



## P-BOlgi (2010 Szeptember 24)




----------



## florbab (2010 Szeptember 24)

akkor most én mesélgetek magamnak


----------



## florbab (2010 Szeptember 24)




----------



## florbab (2010 Szeptember 24)

mondjuk még akkor is várnom kell két napot


----------



## Antiaija (2010 Szeptember 24)

Üdvözlök mindenkit !


----------



## Ronancher (2010 Szeptember 24)

*-*

Üdvözlők mindenkit.


----------



## Ronancher (2010 Szeptember 24)

Mit is mondjak...


----------



## Ronancher (2010 Szeptember 24)

eleg idetlen, ez a bejegyzes


----------



## Ronancher (2010 Szeptember 24)

jelen vagyok, es ti?


----------



## Ronancher (2010 Szeptember 24)

látom már négyen vagyunk


----------



## Ronancher (2010 Szeptember 24)

Miert nem írtok?


----------



## Allyce (2010 Szeptember 24)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Ronancher (2010 Szeptember 24)

a kislányom most kezdete az elsöt, kéne néhány jo gyakorló könyv


----------



## Ronancher (2010 Szeptember 24)

ovisoknak van egy csomó


----------



## Ronancher (2010 Szeptember 24)

rekordot döntök


----------



## Ronancher (2010 Szeptember 24)

huhu 10!


----------



## Antiaija (2010 Szeptember 24)

kiss


----------



## Antiaija (2010 Szeptember 24)

:razz:


----------



## Antiaija (2010 Szeptember 24)

Sziasztok!


----------



## florbab (2010 Szeptember 24)




----------



## Antiaija (2010 Szeptember 24)

Hello!


----------



## florbab (2010 Szeptember 24)

helló mindenkinek!


----------



## Antiaija (2010 Szeptember 24)

Kuckuck


----------



## Antiaija (2010 Szeptember 24)

Tatütata


----------



## florbab (2010 Szeptember 24)

nem tom hol tartok, de nem mindig jeleníti meg az üzeneteimet


----------



## Antiaija (2010 Szeptember 24)

:23:


----------



## florbab (2010 Szeptember 24)

tatütata? kuckuc  ..mélyenszántó


----------



## mitiszan (2010 Szeptember 24)

Sehová nem vezet a rövidebb út, ahová érdemes elmenni.


----------



## Antiaija (2010 Szeptember 24)

:sad:


----------



## mitiszan (2010 Szeptember 24)

Elfogadom a káoszt. De nem vagyok biztos benne, hogy ő is elfogad engem.


----------



## mitiszan (2010 Szeptember 24)

Nem szeretem az öreg autókat.


----------



## Antiaija (2010 Szeptember 24)




----------



## florbab (2010 Szeptember 24)

brrr...


----------



## mitiszan (2010 Szeptember 24)

A bánat jól elvan magában, az örömünket viszont csak akkor élvezhetjük ki utolsó cseppjükig, ha van kivel megosztanunk őket.


----------



## florbab (2010 Szeptember 24)




----------



## Antiaija (2010 Szeptember 24)

:88:


----------



## mitiszan (2010 Szeptember 24)

Nem az a tartós, ami az időnek ellenáll, hanem ami bölcsen változik vele.


----------



## florbab (2010 Szeptember 24)

ez ari


----------



## Antiaija (2010 Szeptember 24)

Liddeliddellid


----------



## mitiszan (2010 Szeptember 24)

Mindenkinek meg kell fizetnie a siker árát.


----------



## mitiszan (2010 Szeptember 24)

Ki előtte áldoz mérhetetlenül sokat, kitől utólag hajtja be a sors.


----------



## Antiaija (2010 Szeptember 24)

äääääähhhhhh


----------



## mitiszan (2010 Szeptember 24)

Egy archeológus a legideálisabb férj, akit csak nő kívánhat magának. Ahogy a feleség öregszik, a férj egyre jobban érdeklődik iránta.


----------



## Antiaija (2010 Szeptember 24)

buhuhuhuuhuhuhu


----------



## Ronancher (2010 Szeptember 24)

szia


----------



## florbab (2010 Szeptember 24)

nem a részvétel, hanem a fontos...


----------



## florbab (2010 Szeptember 24)

sálálá--


----------



## florbab (2010 Szeptember 24)




----------



## florbab (2010 Szeptember 24)

jaj


----------



## florbab (2010 Szeptember 24)

magamra maradtam?


----------



## florbab (2010 Szeptember 24)

de már csak 5 butaságot kell írnom


----------



## florbab (2010 Szeptember 24)

menni fog asszem


----------



## florbab (2010 Szeptember 24)




----------



## florbab (2010 Szeptember 24)

már csak 2


----------



## florbab (2010 Szeptember 24)

és megvan a 20.


----------



## florbab (2010 Szeptember 24)

juppííí


----------



## dorcika71 (2010 Szeptember 24)

Szuper


----------



## dorcika71 (2010 Szeptember 24)

jó lenne letöltenem,kommunikálnom


----------



## dorcika71 (2010 Szeptember 24)

ez egy jó idézet


----------



## dorcika71 (2010 Szeptember 24)

köszi


----------



## dorcika71 (2010 Szeptember 24)

huuu


----------



## dorcika71 (2010 Szeptember 24)

kösziiiiiiii


----------



## dorcika71 (2010 Szeptember 24)

kösziiiiiiiiiii


----------



## dorcika71 (2010 Szeptember 24)

Remélem már nem kell többet üresbe írnom.


----------



## Akidna (2010 Szeptember 24)

1 bocs


----------



## Akidna (2010 Szeptember 24)

2 bocs


----------



## Akidna (2010 Szeptember 24)

3 bocs


----------



## Akidna (2010 Szeptember 24)

4 bocs


----------



## Akidna (2010 Szeptember 24)

5 bocs


----------



## Akidna (2010 Szeptember 24)

6 bocs


----------



## Akidna (2010 Szeptember 24)

7 bocs


----------



## Akidna (2010 Szeptember 24)

8 bocs


----------



## Akidna (2010 Szeptember 24)

9 bocs


----------



## Akidna (2010 Szeptember 24)

10 bocs


----------



## Akidna (2010 Szeptember 24)

11 bocs


----------



## Akidna (2010 Szeptember 24)

12 bocs


----------



## Akidna (2010 Szeptember 24)

13 bocs


----------



## Akidna (2010 Szeptember 24)

14 bocs


----------



## Akidna (2010 Szeptember 24)

15 bocs


----------



## Akidna (2010 Szeptember 24)

16 bocs


----------



## Akidna (2010 Szeptember 24)

17 bocs


----------



## Akidna (2010 Szeptember 24)

18 bocs


----------



## Akidna (2010 Szeptember 24)

19 bocs


----------



## Akidna (2010 Szeptember 24)

20 bocs


----------



## petyus007 (2010 Szeptember 24)

*1*

2


----------



## petyus007 (2010 Szeptember 24)

*2*

Nem 2, hanem 1


----------



## petyus007 (2010 Szeptember 24)

*3*

2


----------



## petyus007 (2010 Szeptember 24)

*4*

Most már nem tudom, hogy mennyi.


----------



## FG11 (2010 Szeptember 24)

*yx*

yxcxcyxcyxc


----------



## petyus007 (2010 Szeptember 24)

*5*

Gyenge voltam matekból. látszik.


----------



## petyus007 (2010 Szeptember 24)

Még nem elég...


----------



## petyus007 (2010 Szeptember 24)

Most vajon mennyi lehet?


----------



## petyus007 (2010 Szeptember 24)

3/4 11


----------



## petyus007 (2010 Szeptember 24)

9


----------



## petyus007 (2010 Szeptember 24)

Vadászkutya legyek, ha értem, hogy ez miért jó?


----------



## petyus007 (2010 Szeptember 24)

Vau


----------



## petyus007 (2010 Szeptember 24)

Kell nekem mindent tudni?


----------



## petyus007 (2010 Szeptember 24)

sok


----------



## petyus007 (2010 Szeptember 24)

Még több


----------



## petyus007 (2010 Szeptember 24)

Azért már alakul


----------



## pumpika666 (2010 Szeptember 25)

itt vaok


----------



## pumpika666 (2010 Szeptember 25)

szóval létezem


----------



## pumpika666 (2010 Szeptember 25)

új vagyok


----------



## pumpika666 (2010 Szeptember 25)

ezen a fórumon


----------



## pumpika666 (2010 Szeptember 25)

csak úgy kiváncsiságból


----------



## pumpika666 (2010 Szeptember 25)

ugrottam be


----------



## pumpika666 (2010 Szeptember 25)

ide


----------



## pumpika666 (2010 Szeptember 25)

és beregisztráltam


----------



## pumpika666 (2010 Szeptember 25)

csak hogy be legyek


----------



## pumpika666 (2010 Szeptember 25)

regisztrálva


----------



## pumpika666 (2010 Szeptember 25)

ja és így


----------



## pumpika666 (2010 Szeptember 25)

gyorsan


----------



## pumpika666 (2010 Szeptember 25)

összejön


----------



## pumpika666 (2010 Szeptember 25)

a 20


----------



## pumpika666 (2010 Szeptember 25)

hozzászólás


----------



## pumpika666 (2010 Szeptember 25)

:d


----------



## bilbaoo (2010 Szeptember 25)

*Az ember tragédiája*

Az ember tragédiájának elején azt mondja a Sátán az Úrnak: Fukar kezekkel mérsz, de hisz nagy Úr vagy!
Én is így vagyok ezzel a fórummal.
Amikor igazán bajban vagyok, valami nagyon kellene, mármint zene, végső elkeseredésemben ide jövök. Itt megvan. De meghallgatni nem tudom, letölteni nem tudom.
 Így jártam megint.
Fukar kezekkel mértek!


----------



## bilbaoo (2010 Szeptember 25)

*Húsz szó húsz hozzászólás?*

Most én is írjak húsz darab egyszavas hozzászólást?
Az meg olyan semmilyen , nem? Nem tudom moderátor olvassa valaha, vagy valaki illetékes személy, és esetleg válaszol is, vagy válasz nélkül maradok, ja és zene nélkül!


----------



## Muladhara (2010 Szeptember 25)

Üdv Mindenkinek!


----------



## Muladhara (2010 Szeptember 25)

Tata a vizek városa ahol élek.


----------



## Muladhara (2010 Szeptember 25)

Jelenleg nálunk borús az idő, de remélem jön a napsütés!


----------



## Muladhara (2010 Szeptember 25)

Az élet fontosabb, mint néhány sebzett ego.


----------



## Muladhara (2010 Szeptember 25)

Az ember így vagy úgy, de megfizet a hibákért, amelyeket elkövet az életben.


----------



## Muladhara (2010 Szeptember 25)

A halál nem az élet ellentéte. Az életnek nincs ellentéte. A halál ellentéte a születés. Az élet örök.


----------



## Muladhara (2010 Szeptember 25)

Az élet nemcsak a túlélésről szól, hanem magáról az életről.


----------



## Muladhara (2010 Szeptember 25)

Az életnek az a sajátossága, hogy életveszélyes.


----------



## Muladhara (2010 Szeptember 25)

Mindig az a jó, amit szeretettel művelünk. Voltaképpen csak addig is élünk, míg valamit becsesnek érzünk.


----------



## Muladhara (2010 Szeptember 25)

Hogy igazából élhess, félned kell a haláltól, kell hogy legyen veszítenivalód.


----------



## Muladhara (2010 Szeptember 25)

Az élet legnagyobb tudománya az el nem csüggedés, a remény megőrzése, az állandó újrakezdés.


----------



## Muladhara (2010 Szeptember 25)

Az élet egy félkegyelmű meséje.


----------



## Muladhara (2010 Szeptember 25)

Csakugyan bábok lennénk? És kit szórakoztatunk?


----------



## Muladhara (2010 Szeptember 25)

A betegség az élet feslett formája.


----------



## Muladhara (2010 Szeptember 25)

Az, hogy az élet könnyű vagy nehéz, attól függ, miként állunk hozzá.


----------



## Muladhara (2010 Szeptember 25)

Az élet egy nagy-nagy csalódás.


----------



## Muladhara (2010 Szeptember 25)

Szerintem arról szól az életünk, hogy jól érezzük magunkat.


----------



## Muladhara (2010 Szeptember 25)

Mit akart mondani velem az élet?


----------



## Muladhara (2010 Szeptember 25)

Végeredményben erről szól az emberi élet, nem? Csak a túlélésről. Csak a szeretetről.


----------



## Muladhara (2010 Szeptember 25)

Fejessel ugorjunk, hiszen az élet mély.


----------



## Muladhara (2010 Szeptember 25)

+1 Miért egyszerűbb megkritizálni a teremtést, mint örülni az életnek?


----------



## Muladhara (2010 Szeptember 25)

Hölgyeim és Uraim!

Idézetek az életről.

Köszönöm a figyelmet


*
*


----------



## painofsalvation (2010 Szeptember 25)

20


----------



## painofsalvation (2010 Szeptember 25)

19


----------



## painofsalvation (2010 Szeptember 25)

18


----------



## painofsalvation (2010 Szeptember 25)

17


----------



## painofsalvation (2010 Szeptember 25)

16


----------



## painofsalvation (2010 Szeptember 25)

15


----------



## painofsalvation (2010 Szeptember 25)

14


----------



## painofsalvation (2010 Szeptember 25)

13


----------



## painofsalvation (2010 Szeptember 25)

12


----------



## painofsalvation (2010 Szeptember 25)

11


----------



## painofsalvation (2010 Szeptember 25)

10


----------



## painofsalvation (2010 Szeptember 25)

9


----------



## painofsalvation (2010 Szeptember 25)

8


----------



## painofsalvation (2010 Szeptember 25)

7


----------



## painofsalvation (2010 Szeptember 25)

6


----------



## painofsalvation (2010 Szeptember 25)

5


----------



## painofsalvation (2010 Szeptember 25)

4


----------



## painofsalvation (2010 Szeptember 25)

3


----------



## painofsalvation (2010 Szeptember 25)

2


----------



## painofsalvation (2010 Szeptember 25)

1


----------



## petyus007 (2010 Szeptember 25)

Sajnos, tegnap elaludtam.


----------



## petyus007 (2010 Szeptember 25)

Még jó, hogy nem kell elölről kezdeni...


----------



## Koceee (2010 Szeptember 25)

sziasztok most akarom begyüjteni a 20 hozzászolást


----------



## karoly66 (2010 Szeptember 25)

Szép estét.


----------



## Koceee (2010 Szeptember 25)

neked is


----------



## Koceee (2010 Szeptember 25)

17 hozzászolás és 20


----------



## Koceee (2010 Szeptember 25)

Milyen könyveket szeretel?


----------



## Koceee (2010 Szeptember 25)

20


----------



## Koceee (2010 Szeptember 25)

19


----------



## Koceee (2010 Szeptember 25)

*17*

17


----------



## Koceee (2010 Szeptember 25)

16


----------



## Koceee (2010 Szeptember 25)

15


----------



## Koceee (2010 Szeptember 25)

10


----------



## Koceee (2010 Szeptember 25)

9


----------



## Koceee (2010 Szeptember 25)

8


----------



## Koceee (2010 Szeptember 25)

7


----------



## Koceee (2010 Szeptember 25)

6


----------



## Koceee (2010 Szeptember 25)

5


----------



## Koceee (2010 Szeptember 25)

4


----------



## Koceee (2010 Szeptember 25)

3


----------



## Koceee (2010 Szeptember 25)

2


----------



## Koceee (2010 Szeptember 25)

1


----------



## Koceee (2010 Szeptember 25)

Finish


----------



## karoly66 (2010 Szeptember 25)

Olvastátok a David MacPhee -vel készült riportot ? Hát nem semmi!


----------



## petyus007 (2010 Szeptember 25)

Almost there!


----------



## karoly66 (2010 Szeptember 25)

Mi az a 14?


----------



## karoly66 (2010 Szeptember 25)

Mi az a13?


----------



## karoly66 (2010 Szeptember 25)

Mi az a12?


----------



## karoly66 (2010 Szeptember 25)

Mi az a11?


----------



## karoly66 (2010 Szeptember 25)

Mi az a10?


----------



## karoly66 (2010 Szeptember 25)

Mi az a 9?


----------



## karoly66 (2010 Szeptember 25)

Mi az a 8?


----------



## karoly66 (2010 Szeptember 25)

Már megint esik.


----------



## karoly66 (2010 Szeptember 25)

Mi az a 6?


----------



## petyus007 (2010 Szeptember 25)

Mán semmi nem jut eszembe.


----------



## petyus007 (2010 Szeptember 25)

The last...


----------



## karoly66 (2010 Szeptember 25)

Mi az a 5?


----------



## karoly66 (2010 Szeptember 25)

Mi az a 4?


----------



## karoly66 (2010 Szeptember 25)

Mi az a 3?


----------



## karoly66 (2010 Szeptember 25)

Mi az a 2?


----------



## karoly66 (2010 Szeptember 25)

Mi az a 1?


----------



## karoly66 (2010 Szeptember 25)

لماذا كتبت ذلك إلى النهاية؟


----------



## petyus007 (2010 Szeptember 25)

Sicher, ami sicher...


----------



## beuka72 (2010 Szeptember 25)

sziasztok!


----------



## rozalia1 (2010 Szeptember 25)

ok


----------



## regosgyongyi (2010 Szeptember 25)

a


----------



## regosgyongyi (2010 Szeptember 25)

b


----------



## regosgyongyi (2010 Szeptember 25)

c


----------



## regosgyongyi (2010 Szeptember 25)

g


----------



## regosgyongyi (2010 Szeptember 25)

nagyon jó


----------



## regosgyongyi (2010 Szeptember 25)

Kiváló


----------



## regosgyongyi (2010 Szeptember 25)

Szép napot.


----------



## beuka72 (2010 Szeptember 25)

Már alig várom a holnapot.


----------



## beuka72 (2010 Szeptember 25)

Mert akkor végre megnézhetem a keresztszemes mintákat.


----------



## beuka72 (2010 Szeptember 25)

És 20.


----------



## stardust1 (2010 Szeptember 25)

Helló 1


----------



## stardust1 (2010 Szeptember 25)

hello2


----------



## stardust1 (2010 Szeptember 25)

helló3


----------



## stardust1 (2010 Szeptember 25)

... miért ilyen...


----------



## stardust1 (2010 Szeptember 25)

... macerás...


----------



## stardust1 (2010 Szeptember 25)

... a letöltési...


----------



## stardust1 (2010 Szeptember 25)

...lehetőség...


----------



## stardust1 (2010 Szeptember 25)

?????


----------



## stardust1 (2010 Szeptember 25)

http://canadahun.com/


----------



## Kislepke86 (2010 Szeptember 25)

Hasznos szolgálatot tesz a hazának


----------



## Kislepke86 (2010 Szeptember 25)

ki családja múltját megőrzi, feltárja


----------



## Kislepke86 (2010 Szeptember 25)

hiszen egy-egy család múltja


----------



## Kislepke86 (2010 Szeptember 25)

a haza történelmének egy egy lapja


----------



## Kislepke86 (2010 Szeptember 25)

a házasság igazán


----------



## Kislepke86 (2010 Szeptember 25)

akkor válik szétbonthatatlan kötelékké


----------



## Kislepke86 (2010 Szeptember 25)

amikor gyermek születik


----------



## Kislepke86 (2010 Szeptember 25)

a gyermek köti össze a házafeleket


----------



## Kislepke86 (2010 Szeptember 25)

örökre megmásíthatatlanul


----------



## Kislepke86 (2010 Szeptember 25)

bármilyen haraggal


----------



## Kislepke86 (2010 Szeptember 25)

gyűlölettel válnak el egymástól


----------



## Kislepke86 (2010 Szeptember 25)

ám gyermekükben örökre egybekeltek


----------



## Kislepke86 (2010 Szeptember 25)

az egymásról való gondoskodás


----------



## Kislepke86 (2010 Szeptember 25)

az egyik alapja az együttlétnek


----------



## Kislepke86 (2010 Szeptember 25)

mindig légy udvarias


----------



## Kislepke86 (2010 Szeptember 25)

a másik féllel szemben


----------



## Kislepke86 (2010 Szeptember 25)

mindegy hogy


----------



## Kislepke86 (2010 Szeptember 25)

férfi vagy nő vagy


----------



## Kislepke86 (2010 Szeptember 25)

soha ne feledd, hogy a házasságodat olyan sziklára építetted


----------



## Kislepke86 (2010 Szeptember 25)

amely nem inoghat meg


----------



## Kislepke86 (2010 Szeptember 25)

köszi


----------



## tkaresz77 (2010 Szeptember 25)

megvan


----------



## fercsik (2010 Szeptember 25)

köszönöm


----------



## margaretta5 (2010 Szeptember 25)

*jelenlét*

itt vagyok, juhéééééééé!


----------



## fercsik (2010 Szeptember 25)

ez jó téma tetszik mert én is a kősziklára építkezek


----------



## szmate89 (2010 Szeptember 25)

jó ez az oldal


----------



## r7o5g (2010 Szeptember 25)

thx


----------



## rainisrain (2010 Szeptember 25)

*thx*

köszi


----------



## rainisrain (2010 Szeptember 25)

*meg egy*

meg egy


----------



## rainisrain (2010 Szeptember 25)

meg egy


----------



## rainisrain (2010 Szeptember 25)

hat ez


----------



## rainisrain (2010 Szeptember 25)

eleg


----------



## rainisrain (2010 Szeptember 25)

lassan


----------



## rainisrain (2010 Szeptember 25)

megy


----------



## rainisrain (2010 Szeptember 25)

de


----------



## rainisrain (2010 Szeptember 25)

azert


----------



## rainisrain (2010 Szeptember 25)

elobb


----------



## rainisrain (2010 Szeptember 25)

utobb


----------



## rainisrain (2010 Szeptember 25)

csak


----------



## rainisrain (2010 Szeptember 25)

meglesz


----------



## rainisrain (2010 Szeptember 25)

a husz


----------



## rainisrain (2010 Szeptember 25)

uzenet


----------



## rainisrain (2010 Szeptember 25)

na


----------



## rainisrain (2010 Szeptember 25)

mar


----------



## rainisrain (2010 Szeptember 25)

nincs


----------



## rainisrain (2010 Szeptember 25)

sok


----------



## rainisrain (2010 Szeptember 25)

hatra


----------



## rainisrain (2010 Szeptember 25)

*erdekes*

erdekes


----------



## cinus (2010 Szeptember 25)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg



:smile::smile:


----------



## 1nobody (2010 Szeptember 25)

*A szavaknak ereje van. Ha kimondod őket, már nem vonhatod vissza.*


----------



## 1nobody (2010 Szeptember 25)

Most


----------



## cinus (2010 Szeptember 25)

ez


----------



## 1nobody (2010 Szeptember 25)

következik


----------



## cinus (2010 Szeptember 25)

hihetetlen


----------



## cinus (2010 Szeptember 25)

tiszta


----------



## 1nobody (2010 Szeptember 25)

egyenként


----------



## cinus (2010 Szeptember 25)

őrület


----------



## 1nobody (2010 Szeptember 25)

A


----------



## cinus (2010 Szeptember 25)

a


----------



## balazsne (2010 Szeptember 25)

Üdvözlet mindenkinek!


----------



## 1nobody (2010 Szeptember 25)

szavaknak


----------



## cinus (2010 Szeptember 25)

20


----------



## 1nobody (2010 Szeptember 25)

ereje


----------



## cinus (2010 Szeptember 25)

hozzászólás


----------



## 1nobody (2010 Szeptember 25)

van.


----------



## cinus (2010 Szeptember 25)

jó


----------



## balazsne (2010 Szeptember 25)

Lent délen édes éjen édent remélsz


----------



## cinus (2010 Szeptember 25)

játék


----------



## cinus (2010 Szeptember 25)

csak


----------



## 1nobody (2010 Szeptember 25)

Ha


----------



## cinus (2010 Szeptember 25)

egy


----------



## 1nobody (2010 Szeptember 25)

kimondod


----------



## balazsne (2010 Szeptember 25)

Helyes a beszéd


----------



## 1nobody (2010 Szeptember 25)

őket,


----------



## cinus (2010 Szeptember 25)

kicsit


----------



## 1nobody (2010 Szeptember 25)

már


----------



## cinus (2010 Szeptember 25)

uncsi


----------



## 1nobody (2010 Szeptember 25)

nem


----------



## cinus (2010 Szeptember 25)

????????????????????????


----------



## 1nobody (2010 Szeptember 25)

vonhatod


----------



## 1nobody (2010 Szeptember 25)

vissza.


----------



## cinus (2010 Szeptember 25)

!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cinus (2010 Szeptember 25)

3


----------



## cinus (2010 Szeptember 25)

2


----------



## cinus (2010 Szeptember 25)

1


----------



## 1nobody (2010 Szeptember 25)

Mennyinél járok?


----------



## cinus (2010 Szeptember 25)

0


----------



## cinus (2010 Szeptember 25)

kész!!!!!


----------



## 1nobody (2010 Szeptember 25)

Nem számolta véletlenül valaki?


----------



## balazsne (2010 Szeptember 25)

Lenn tenger és fent ég


----------



## 1nobody (2010 Szeptember 25)

Köszönöm Cinus a közreműködést!


----------



## balazsne (2010 Szeptember 25)

Kék ég! Kék ég!


----------



## 1nobody (2010 Szeptember 25)

hiánypótlás1


----------



## 1nobody (2010 Szeptember 25)

hiánypótlás2


----------



## 1nobody (2010 Szeptember 25)

biztos ami biztos: hiánypótlás3


----------



## balazsne (2010 Szeptember 25)

Lenn délen édes éjen édent remélsz.
És énekelve édesebbet remélsz.


----------



## balazsne (2010 Szeptember 25)

Kérek egy é-t egy széles é-t!


----------



## balazsne (2010 Szeptember 25)

Meseszép! Meseszép!


----------



## balazsne (2010 Szeptember 25)

Lenn délen édes éjen édent remélsz.
És énekelve édesebbet remélsz


----------



## lalakiraly (2010 Szeptember 25)

Hello


----------



## lalakiraly (2010 Szeptember 25)

6


----------



## 1nobody (2010 Szeptember 25)

Feladat teljesítve. Sziasztok!


----------



## lalakiraly (2010 Szeptember 25)

7


----------



## lalakiraly (2010 Szeptember 25)

8


----------



## lalakiraly (2010 Szeptember 25)

9


----------



## lalakiraly (2010 Szeptember 25)

10


----------



## lalakiraly (2010 Szeptember 25)

11


----------



## lalakiraly (2010 Szeptember 25)

12


----------



## lalakiraly (2010 Szeptember 25)

13


----------



## lalakiraly (2010 Szeptember 25)

14


----------



## lalakiraly (2010 Szeptember 25)

15


----------



## lalakiraly (2010 Szeptember 25)

16


----------



## lalakiraly (2010 Szeptember 25)

17


----------



## lalakiraly (2010 Szeptember 25)

18


----------



## lalakiraly (2010 Szeptember 25)

19


----------



## lalakiraly (2010 Szeptember 25)

20


----------



## lalakiraly (2010 Szeptember 25)

megvan 20


----------



## borzimorzi (2010 Szeptember 25)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg



Nahát! Fogadd: kiss

Üdv:
b


----------



## borzimorzi (2010 Szeptember 25)

Ezt tényleg lehet csak úgy, anélkül, hogy floodolásért kihajítanának? 
b


----------



## borzimorzi (2010 Szeptember 25)

Csak egyhez? Hűha, akkor túlteljesítettem a normát! Vagyok én egy sztahanovista? 
b


----------



## Tomigabi (2010 Szeptember 25)

**

Üdv. Mindenki


----------



## borzimorzi (2010 Szeptember 25)

De lassan szaporodnak ezek a hsz-ek!
b


----------



## borzimorzi (2010 Szeptember 25)

Pedig szaporítom.
én őket, de ha így megy tovább, akkor már nm tudom elolvasni a kinézett jó kis novellácskát, mert vacsit is kell főznöm.
b


----------



## borzimorzi (2010 Szeptember 25)

Hajjaj, éhes a család!
b


----------



## borzimorzi (2010 Szeptember 25)

Ha nem vigyázok, leeszik a hajat a fejemről.
b


----------



## borzimorzi (2010 Szeptember 25)

Ha minden jól megy, csak ráveszem őket, hogy egyenek hideget. 
b


----------



## borzimorzi (2010 Szeptember 25)

Van kolbász, kenyér, paradajka.
b


----------



## borzimorzi (2010 Szeptember 25)

Viszont leves nix.
b


----------



## borzimorzi (2010 Szeptember 25)

Abból legfeljebb fekete lesz...
b


----------



## borzimorzi (2010 Szeptember 25)

Ja, nekem már megint csak némi joghurt fog jutni...
b


----------



## zsolti92104 (2010 Szeptember 25)

ja


----------



## borzimorzi (2010 Szeptember 25)

Hiába, úgy kell nekem.
b


----------



## zsolti92104 (2010 Szeptember 25)

é


----------



## borzimorzi (2010 Szeptember 25)

Evviva! Eggyel még túl is teljesítettem.
b


----------



## zsolti92104 (2010 Szeptember 25)

ki


----------



## zsolti92104 (2010 Szeptember 25)

j


----------



## zsolti92104 (2010 Szeptember 25)

kj


----------



## zsolti92104 (2010 Szeptember 25)

lol


----------



## niticel (2010 Szeptember 25)

*dalszöveg 1*

Sziasztok,
Niticel vagyok, íme az én hozzászolásom a kedvenc dalszövegem
formájában, 20 részletben...

Egy új élmény:

Minket vár a világ
bársony egeken ringat...


----------



## zsolti92104 (2010 Szeptember 25)

kl


----------



## zsolti92104 (2010 Szeptember 25)

én is 20 ra mek :d


----------



## niticel (2010 Szeptember 25)

*dalszöveg 2*

..téged hívlak te szép hercegnő
halld a szív szavát...


----------



## niticel (2010 Szeptember 25)

*dalszöveg 3*

...Véled mámorító
versenyt szállni a széllel...


----------



## őszilevél (2010 Szeptember 25)

A tanulóim nagyon szeretnek mandalát festeni. Milyen technikával lehet legjobban elérni a kívánt hatást?


----------



## niticel (2010 Szeptember 25)

*dalszöveg 4*

...szőnyegünkön ma éjjel utunk 
meséken visz át....


----------



## niticel (2010 Szeptember 25)

*dalszöveg 5*

...Egy új élmény
suhanván felleg réteken...


----------



## niticel (2010 Szeptember 25)

*dalszöveg 6*

...Csillagot szór itt fent, a végtelen
Mert végre itt vagy velem...


----------



## zsolti92104 (2010 Szeptember 25)

iu


----------



## zsolti92104 (2010 Szeptember 25)

kj


----------



## niticel (2010 Szeptember 25)

*dalszöveg 7*

...Egy új élmény
a látvány már elandalít...


----------



## zsolti92104 (2010 Szeptember 25)

k


----------



## zsolti92104 (2010 Szeptember 25)

az


----------



## zsolti92104 (2010 Szeptember 25)

idézeted


----------



## zsolti92104 (2010 Szeptember 25)

háháhá


----------



## niticel (2010 Szeptember 25)

*dalszöveg 8*

...Kettesben szebb a táj és nincs határ
hisz véled mindig száz új élmény vár
...


----------



## zsolti92104 (2010 Szeptember 25)

emós vagy?


----------



## zsolti92104 (2010 Szeptember 25)

:d


----------



## zsolti92104 (2010 Szeptember 25)

bocs


----------



## niticel (2010 Szeptember 25)

*dalszöveg 9*

...Könnyű szárnyakon száll
El se mondható érzés...


----------



## zsolti92104 (2010 Szeptember 25)

minnyá


----------



## niticel (2010 Szeptember 25)

*dalszöveg 10*

...Átcikázni nevetve 
fénylő sötét égen át...


----------



## zsolti92104 (2010 Szeptember 25)

kész


----------



## niticel (2010 Szeptember 25)

*dalszöveg 11*

...Egy új élmény.
Beleszédül az ész...


----------



## JDKJ (2010 Szeptember 25)

ezek nagyon szepek, koszi


----------



## niticel (2010 Szeptember 25)

*dalszöveg 12*

...Megélnék véled száz csodát.
De ne légy még túl merész...


----------



## Erzsi100 (2010 Szeptember 25)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


Erzsi100


----------



## zsolti92104 (2010 Szeptember 25)

óóóóó


----------



## niticel (2010 Szeptember 25)

*dalszöveg 13*

...Légvárként omlik szét 
a büszkeség...


----------



## zsolti92104 (2010 Szeptember 25)

mosd


----------



## niticel (2010 Szeptember 25)

*dalszöveg 14*

...Mert csak melletted vár az új világ.
Egy új élmény...


----------



## niticel (2010 Szeptember 25)

*dalszöveg 15*

...Csupa meglepetés
Oly tágra tár a láthatár...


----------



## niticel (2010 Szeptember 25)

*dalszöveg 16*

...Velünk vágtat az idő.
Melletted bármi jő, csak egy a fő...


----------



## niticel (2010 Szeptember 25)

*dalszöveg 17*

...Minden percünk
Új élménnyel vár...


----------



## niticel (2010 Szeptember 25)

*dalszöveg 18*

...Egy új élmény
Egy új élmény...


----------



## niticel (2010 Szeptember 25)

*dalszöveg 19*

...Mely hozzád hív
Mely hozzád hív...


----------



## niticel (2010 Szeptember 25)

*dalszöveg 20*

...Utazzuk át az éjszakát
Csak te meg én!

hát ennyi lenne
üdv


----------



## Mateo1120 (2010 Szeptember 25)

hi


----------



## Mateo1120 (2010 Szeptember 25)

a


----------



## Mateo1120 (2010 Szeptember 25)

sd


----------



## Mateo1120 (2010 Szeptember 25)

r


----------



## Mateo1120 (2010 Szeptember 25)

rt


----------



## Mateo1120 (2010 Szeptember 25)

fds


----------



## vica666 (2010 Szeptember 25)

syastok


----------



## Ciccpalatty (2010 Szeptember 25)

Sziasztok!
Nagyon sok ötletet kaptam. Köszönöm


----------



## nadal (2010 Szeptember 25)

*idéz*

Mindig tudd: a dolgok csak egyszer történnek meg veled. A legértékesebb pillanat, amelyben élsz.
*Akhilleusz Tatiosz*


----------



## vica666 (2010 Szeptember 25)

Mindannyiunk életében van egy elmondhatatlan titok, egy elérhetetlen álom és egy felejthetetlen szerelem.


----------



## nadal (2010 Szeptember 25)

*id*

Légy mindig egész, s légy gyermek szívedben. Így minden leszel. Leszel legyőzhetetlen.
*Goethe*


----------



## nadal (2010 Szeptember 25)

*idéz*

Légy mindig egész, s légy gyermek szívedben. Így minden leszel. Leszel legyőzhetetlen.
*Goethe*


----------



## nadal (2010 Szeptember 25)

*id*

A jövő nem fogja jóvátenni, amit te a jelenben elmulasztasz.
*Albert Schweitzer*


----------



## nadal (2010 Szeptember 25)

A fontolgatással gyakran elmúlik az alkalom.
*Publius Syrus*


----------



## vica666 (2010 Szeptember 25)

lehel


----------



## nadal (2010 Szeptember 25)

*id*

Amit nem fogadtál el a pillanattól, az öröklét sem adja vissza már.
*Friedrich Schiller*


----------



## nadal (2010 Szeptember 25)

*ik*

Nem a haláltól kell félni az embernek, hanem attól, hogy sohasem kezd el élni.
*Marcus Aurelius*


----------



## nadal (2010 Szeptember 25)

*ij*

A nagy kérdés az, mit hoz a holnap. Az igazi kérdés: mit hoz a tegnap.
*Márai Sándor*


----------



## nadal (2010 Szeptember 25)

*mn*

Soha ne félj kimondani azt, amiről egész lelkeddel tudod, hogy igaz.
*Márai Sándor*


----------



## vica666 (2010 Szeptember 25)

ok


----------



## nadal (2010 Szeptember 25)

*mn*

Rossz úton jár, aki álmokból épít várat, s közben elfelejt élni.


----------



## vica666 (2010 Szeptember 25)

xxxx


----------



## nadal (2010 Szeptember 25)

*mn*

Az átok megedzi az embert, az áldás ellustítja.


----------



## nadal (2010 Szeptember 25)

*mn*

Bármit is állít a filozófia, az érzéseidnek higgy! Az soha nem csap be.


----------



## nadal (2010 Szeptember 25)

*nb*

Legtöbbünk azért szeret, mert szüksége van erre, legtöbbünk azért vigasztal, mert szüksége van vigaszra.


----------



## nadal (2010 Szeptember 25)

*cc*

Tedd, amit megtehetsz, azzal, amid van, ott, ahol vagy!”


----------



## nadal (2010 Szeptember 25)

hhoz hogy valamit megteremtsünk, megszüljünk, ahhoz először egy gondolatnak kell megjelennie bennünk. Ez egy szabad impulzus.


----------



## nadal (2010 Szeptember 25)

*vv*

Ne várj hálát attól, akit a legnagyobb bajból kisegítettél, és már jól megy dolga. Szégyelli, hogy nyomorult helyzetében láttad. Herczeg Kata
*
*


----------



## nadal (2010 Szeptember 25)

*vv*

Az ember csak arca révén az, aki - a mezítelen test inkább a nemet mutatja, mint a személyiséget: ha mezítelenül látunk valakit, nem törődünk az arcával.
*
*


----------



## nadal (2010 Szeptember 25)

*cc*

Az élet utazás, nem pedig az úti cél.


----------



## nadal (2010 Szeptember 25)

*vv*

A remény olyan, mint a nap, amely - miközben felé utazunk - terheink árnyát mögénk veti.


----------



## nadal (2010 Szeptember 25)

*vv*

v„Tedd, amit megtehetsz, azzal, amid van, ott, ahol vagy!”


----------



## thelder (2010 Szeptember 25)

nahát


----------



## thelder (2010 Szeptember 25)

szia nadal


----------



## thelder (2010 Szeptember 25)

itt vagy még? mesélj valamit, amire helyeselhetek


----------



## thelder (2010 Szeptember 25)

az elmélet és a gyakorlat között elméletileg nincs, de gyakorlatilag van különbség


----------



## thelder (2010 Szeptember 25)

így kell németül mélységesen elnézést kérni: Entschuldigen Sie bitte!


----------



## thelder (2010 Szeptember 25)

legszebb öröm: a söröm


----------



## stardust1 (2010 Szeptember 25)

http://canadahun.com/


----------



## thelder (2010 Szeptember 25)

aki korán kel, keveset alszik


----------



## thelder (2010 Szeptember 25)

mindenki a saját cseresznyéjének a pogácsa


----------



## thelder (2010 Szeptember 25)

aki másnak vermet ás, az a sírásó


----------



## thelder (2010 Szeptember 25)

szia csillagpor


----------



## Ciccpalatty (2010 Szeptember 25)

Meg van a 20 hozzászólásom és még sem enged letölteni. Tudna segíteni valaki? előre is köszönöm!


----------



## stardust1 (2010 Szeptember 25)

A szöszi hazavisz egy tálat és boldogan újságolja a férjének:
 - Nézd drágám, milyen törésálló tálat vettem!
 Ezután ledobja a földre, hogy bebizonyítsa, milyen jó vásárt csinált. A
tál darabokra törik, mire a szöszi morfondírozva: 

 - Vagy hőálló ?


----------



## thelder (2010 Szeptember 25)

nem jut eszembe egyelőre más


----------



## stardust1 (2010 Szeptember 25)

Két szőke nő utazik a buszon, ahol párás az ablak. Az egyik nő két pontot
 rajzol az ablakra és azt mondja:
 - Itt fogok kinézni.
 Mire a másik letörli a két pontot:
 - Te itt nem nézel ki!


----------



## stardust1 (2010 Szeptember 25)

Ciccpalatty írta:


> Meg van a 20 hozzászólásom és még sem enged letölteni. Tudna segíteni valaki? előre is köszönöm!




"*Tanács a 20 hozzászólás könnyű megszerzéséhez - * 2010-02-21, 03:26 AM 
Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
hozzászólásod.

Lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.

Ez csak egy ötlet, a hozzászólás témája bármi lehet,-
-minden, ami nem sértő - 
offolás mentesen begyűjthető a szükséges mennyiség, 
*amit a nevetek alatti számlálónál* követni tudtok.
Ha elértétek a 20 hozzászólást, és letelt a 48 óra
türelmi idő, bárhol lehet le és feltölteni, vagy amihez kedvetek van.

Jó fórumozást kíván!:smile:
a CH "stábja" 
"


----------



## stardust1 (2010 Szeptember 25)

...Szóval még elméletileg várni kell 48 órát...


----------



## stardust1 (2010 Szeptember 25)

szia thelder


----------



## stardust1 (2010 Szeptember 25)

A fakír egy új mutatványt ad elő a színpadon. A közönség feszülten
figyeli, miközben előveszi a nemi szervét, és beleteszi egy krokodil szájába, majd
 egy erőteljeset rácsap a krokodil fejére. A nézők közül mindenki elhűlten
 szemléli az eseményeket. A fakír körbenéz, kinyitja a krokodil száját, és
 körbemutogatja a sértetlen szervet. Ezután a közönséghez fordul:
 - Jelentkezőt várok, aki megpróbálkozik a mutatvánnyal!
 A színpadon síri csend... Hirtelen egy fiatal, szőke hölgy pattan fel:
 - Én megcsinálom!
 - Maga? - ráncolja a szemöldökét a fakír.
 - Igen, csak ne tessék nagyot ütni a fejemre!


----------



## stardust1 (2010 Szeptember 25)

Férj hazajön a melóból, levágja magát a fotelbe a TV elé és 
odakiált a feleségének:
-- Hozz egy sört mielőtt elkezdődik!
Az asszony hozza, kicsit később a férj megint kiállt!
-- Hozz gyorsan még egy sört, mielőtt elkezdődik!
Az asszony nem érti, de azért hozza.
Tíz perc múlva újra kiállt a férj:
-- Hozd gyorsan a következőt, mert most már tényleg mindjárt elkezdődik!
A feleség teljesen kiborul, üvölteni kezd:
-- Na mi van!? Ma este ez minden tőled? Csak ülsz a rohadt TV előtt és a
piát vedeled!? Te utolsó, senkiházi, lusta részeges állat! Te . . .
Mire a férj szomorúan:
-- Elkezdődött.


----------



## stardust1 (2010 Szeptember 25)

Ezt láttátok már?

Férfi agy - női agy ....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K9yXyy5FNRM


..nekem nagyon tetszik...


----------



## thelder (2010 Szeptember 25)

még nem láttam, de jó az eleje


----------



## stardust1 (2010 Szeptember 25)

*Szeretetre vágysz? Szeress!*
_Martialis_​


----------



## thelder (2010 Szeptember 25)

nothing box, milyen igaz


----------



## stardust1 (2010 Szeptember 25)

*Amikor fiatal voltam, azt hittem, hogy a pénz fontos az életben. Most, hogy már öreg vagyok, tudom, hogy így van.*
_Oscar Wilde_​


----------



## stardust1 (2010 Szeptember 25)

*A megbánást, amit a tetteink miatt érzünk, az idő tompítja. 
*
*Vannak dolgok, amiket nem mertünk megtenni 
*
*− ezekre nem lelünk vigasztalást.*
_Sydney J. Harris_​


----------



## stardust1 (2010 Szeptember 25)

thelder írta:


> még nem láttam, de jó az eleje




bzzzzzz


----------



## stardust1 (2010 Szeptember 25)

túl vagyok a húszon... 

most tényleg várni kell 2-napot?


----------



## matunc (2010 Szeptember 25)

kíváncsi vagyok


----------



## matunc (2010 Szeptember 25)

szép


----------



## thelder (2010 Szeptember 25)

jó ez a videó, holnap elküldöm barátnőmnek


----------



## matunc (2010 Szeptember 25)

érdekel


----------



## csudex (2010 Szeptember 25)

az oldal nagyon jó de ez a húsz hozzászólás érdekes...


----------



## danyizs (2010 Szeptember 25)

*Üdv*

Újként üdvözlök mindenkit


----------



## csudex (2010 Szeptember 25)

“Egyetlen parancs van, a többi csak tanács:
igyekezz úgy érezni, gondolkozni, cselekedni, hogy mindennek javára legyél.
Egyetlen ismeret van, a többi csak toldás:
Alattad a föld, fölötted az ég, benned a létra.”
(*Weöres Sándor*)


----------



## matunc (2010 Szeptember 25)

érdekes


----------



## csudex (2010 Szeptember 25)

“Aki énekelni akar, midnig talál dalt hozzá.” (*svéd közmondás*)


----------



## csudex (2010 Szeptember 25)

Ne sirass a fejfámnál állva!
Nem vagyok ott,
Nem alszom.
Ezernyi fúvó szél vagyok,
A hó gyémántragyogása vagyok.
Az érett magba zárt napsugár vagyok.
Őszi eső vagyok.
Ha nyugodt reggelen felébredsz,
Az égre kelő madarak
Fürge szárnycsapása vagyok.
A csillagok éji fénye vagyok.
Ne sirass a fejfámnál állva!
Nem vagyok ott,
Nem alszom.
(*Mary Frye*)​


----------



## csudex (2010 Szeptember 25)

“Az élet rövid, ezért nincs sok időnk megörvendeztetni azok szívét, akik velünk együtt utaznak ezen a ködös úton. Siessünk hát szeretni! Siessünk kedvesek lenni.” (*Henri-Frédéric Amiel*)


----------



## matunc (2010 Szeptember 25)

jó


----------



## csudex (2010 Szeptember 25)

“Gondolkodásmódunk befészkeli magát életünkbe. Erősebb befolyást gyakorol ránk, mint legmeghittebb társas kapcsolataink. Legbizalmasabb barátaink nem alakíthatnak annyit életünkön, mint dédelgetett gondolataink.” (*J. W. Teal*)


----------



## csudex (2010 Szeptember 25)

“Nagy akaraterő nélkül nincs nagy tehetség sem.” (*Honoré De Balzac*)


----------



## csudex (2010 Szeptember 25)

“Az élet egyik legszebb jutalma, hogy miközben az ember másokon segít, egyben önmagán is segít.” (*Ralph Waldo Emerson*)


----------



## csudex (2010 Szeptember 25)

“Tanulj a múltból. Ne érj úgy életed végére, hogy azt érezd, nem is éltél igazán. Sokan, amikor elérnek arra a pontra, hogy el kell hagyniuk a földi világot, utoljára még meglátják az örömet és szépséget, amely csak azért nem lehetett az övék, mert féltek élni.” (*Clearwater*)


----------



## csudex (2010 Szeptember 25)

Az embert a saját bolondsága vezeti félre, mégis az Úr ellen zúgolódik a szíve.”
(*Magyar Bibliatársulat újfordítású Bibliája**- A Példabeszédek könyve 19:3*)


----------



## csudex (2010 Szeptember 25)

“Az Úr félelme életet jelent: az ember elégedetten alszik, nem éri veszedelem.”
(*Magyar Bibliatársulat újfordítású Bibliája**- A Példabeszédek könyve 19:23*)


----------



## matunc (2010 Szeptember 25)

nagyon szépek


----------



## csudex (2010 Szeptember 25)

“Aki könyörül a nincstelenen, az Úrnak ad kölcsön, mert ő megtéríti jótéteményét.”
(*Magyar Bibliatársulat újfordítású Bibliája**- A Példabeszédek könyve 19:17*)


----------



## csudex (2010 Szeptember 25)

“A férfinak nincs joga fizikai edzés területén amatőrnek lennie. Szégyen számára anélkül megöregedni, hogy látta volna azt a szépséget és erőt, amire a teste képes.” (*Szókratész*)


----------



## csudex (2010 Szeptember 25)

Legbenső félelmünk nem az, hogy alkalmatlanok vagyunk.
Legbelső félelmünk az, hogy hatalmunk nem ismer mértéket.
Nem sötétségünk, hanem ragyogásunk ijeszt leginkább.
Azt kérdezzük magunktól: Ki vagyok én, hogy csillogásommal másokat elkápráztassak?
Miért ez a kishitűség?
Isten gyermekei vagyunk. Ha kicsinyek maradunk, azzal nem szolgáljuk a világot.
Senki előtt nem nyitunk új utat azzal, ha törpévé tesszük magunkat, nehogy mások elbizonytalanodjanak mellettünk.
Arra születtünk, hogy kinyilatkoztassuk a bennünk lakozó Isten dicsőségét.
Mert ő nemcsak némelyikünkben, de mindegyikünkben ott lakik.
Amikor engedjük világítani saját fényünket, önkéntelenül lehetővé tesszük másoknak, hogy ugyanezt tegyék.
Amikor megszabadulunk félelmünktől, jelenlétünk automatikusan felszabadít másokat.
(*Marianne Williamson*)


----------



## csudex (2010 Szeptember 25)

“Tegyünk valami olyant minden nap, amitől félünk.” (*Eleanor Roosevelt*)


----------



## csudex (2010 Szeptember 25)

Egy vak ember ült egy épület előtt a lépcsőn, lábánál kalap, táblával, a következő szöveggel:
“Vak vagyok. Kérem, segítsenek!”
Arra ment egy újságíró, és látta, hogy a kalapban alig van pénz, csak pár fillér. Lehajolt, dobott a kalapba pár koronát, s anélkül, hogy megkérdezte volna, elvette a táblát, és a másik oldalára írt egy mondatot. Délután visszatért a vak emberhez, és látta, a kalapban sok pénz van. A vak felismerte a lépteit, s megkérdezte tőle, hogy ő írt-e a táblára, s ha ő volt, akkor mit. Az újságíró így válaszolt:
“Semmi olyat, ami nem lenne igaz. Csak soraidnak kicsit más formát adtam.”
Mosollyal az arcán távozott. A vak soha nam tudta meg, hogy a táblán ez állt:
“Tavasz van, és én nem láthatom.”
Változtass a stratégiádon, ha valami nem sikerül, és meglátod, minden jobbra fordul!
(*ismeretlen*)


----------



## csudex (2010 Szeptember 25)

“Bármihez, amit megtehetsz vagy megálmodsz fogj hozzá! A merészségben zsenialitás, erő és varázslat rejlik.” (*Goethe*)


----------



## csudex (2010 Szeptember 25)

“Az erőfeszítés csak akkor nyeri el méltó jutalmát, ha ez ember semmiképp sem adja fel.” (*Napoleon Hill*)


----------



## csudex (2010 Szeptember 25)

“A történelem bebizonyította, hogy a legnevezetesebb győztesek rendszerint nyomasztó nehézségekkel kerültek szembe, mielőtt teljes diadalt arattak. Győzelmük titka az, hogy sohasem szegte kedvüket a vereség.” (*B. C. Forbes*)


----------



## matunc (2010 Szeptember 25)

sziasztok
sokat segített


----------



## csudex (2010 Szeptember 25)

“Az emberi tapasztalás bámulatos gazdagsága nem szerezne annyi örömet, ha nem kellene korlátokat leküzdenünk. A csúcsra érés feleannyira sem boldogítana, ha nem kellene sötét völgyeken is áthaladnunk.” (*Helen Keller*)


----------



## matunc (2010 Szeptember 25)

csodás


----------



## csudex (2010 Szeptember 25)

“A fájdalom elkerülhetetlen. A szenvedés választás dolga.”
(*Buddhista közmondás*)


----------



## csudex (2010 Szeptember 25)

“Bármit veszítesz, helyette nyersz valami mást.” (*Ralph Waldo Emerson*)


----------



## matunc (2010 Szeptember 25)

szép képek


----------



## csudex (2010 Szeptember 25)

“Ha ég a házad, melegedj a tüzénél!” (*spanyol közmondás*)


----------



## matunc (2010 Szeptember 25)

tetszenek


----------



## csudex (2010 Szeptember 25)

“Egy bölcs ember úgy éli az életét, hogy cselekszik, nem pedig a cselekvésről gondolkodik.” (*Carlos Casteneda*)


----------



## csudex (2010 Szeptember 25)

Az emberek gyakran figyelmen kívül hagyják ezt az elvet. Azt kérdezik: “Mit kaphatok holnap, ha ma elvetem a babszemeimet?” A válasz: “Nedves babszemecskéket” A mag törvénye így szól: “Ma ültetsz, és KÉSŐBB aratsz!” Ma ültess babszemeket, és szedd le négy hónap múlva a termést. Amikor még mindenki magának termelt, valószínűleg ezt az elvet jobban értették. De manapság az instant levesek korát éljük.
(*Andrew Matthews – Hallgass a szívedre*)


----------



## matunc (2010 Szeptember 25)

szépek


----------



## csudex (2010 Szeptember 25)

“Tapasztalatainkból semmit sem tanulhatunk, csak abból, ha elgondolkozunk rajtuk.” (*Robert Sinclair*)


----------



## matunc (2010 Szeptember 25)

tuti


----------



## csudex (2010 Szeptember 25)

“Egy tanítvány egyszer így panaszkodott:
- Mester, miért nem feded fel soha történeteid értelmét?
- Mit szólnál ahhoz – felelte a mester -, ha valaki gyümölccsel kínálna, de megrágná, mielőtt odaadja neked?”
(*ismeretlen szerző*)


----------



## matunc (2010 Szeptember 25)

köszi


----------



## matunc (2010 Szeptember 25)

jó ötlet


----------



## matunc (2010 Szeptember 25)

szép


----------



## stardust1 (2010 Szeptember 25)

csudex 

nagyon belendültél


----------



## cacharel81 (2010 Szeptember 25)

*idézet*

A legtöbben úgy is élnek, hogy észre sem veszik, milyen kincs van a szemük előtt. Alyson Noel


----------



## cacharel81 (2010 Szeptember 25)

Jobban tenné az ember, ha nem törődne senkivel, se gúnnyal, se bírálattal, csak a maga érzéseivel. Nem az a baj, ha rossz gazda az ember. Nem az a baj, ha megdohosodik a gabonája. Az a baj, ha nem illő életbe keveredik, mert attól a lélek dohosodik meg. Wass Albert


----------



## cacharel81 (2010 Szeptember 25)

Üdv MindenkineK,

S míg kattog egyre távolabb
haladva lent a metró,
halkan kattog a bőr alatt
az ember szíve dettó. Varró Dániel


----------



## jucuska22 (2010 Szeptember 25)

a

A

c

d

e

f

g

h

j

k

l

m

o

p

q

r


----------



## cacharel81 (2010 Szeptember 25)

Egy könyv nem képes gyökeresen megváltoztatni az ember életét. Néhány ezer betű, ugyan, milyen megváltó hatalommal bírna bárki élete fölött? Rácz Zsuzsa

Nem szégyen az, ha valaki szegény, csak az, ha nem igyekszik munkával kijutni a szegénységből. Periklész

Aki nem támad, aki csak védekezik, az már nem él, csak létezik. Márai Sándor

A jelen a múlt lenyomata, minden, ami benne van, következmény, okozat.
Henri Bergson


----------



## jucuska22 (2010 Szeptember 25)

*:*

i


----------



## cacharel81 (2010 Szeptember 25)

Az életem egy nagy, kegyetlen vicc, és nem szökhetek meg a poén elől. Stephenie Meyer


----------



## cacharel81 (2010 Szeptember 25)

A problémák az élet jelei. Azon emberi lényeket, akiknek nincsenek problémáik, onnan lehet felismerni, hogy koporsóban fekszenek a föld alatt. Tehát ne akard, hogy kevesebb problémád legyen, hanem akard azt, hogy ügyesebben tudd megoldani őket. Keith Ellis


----------



## cacharel81 (2010 Szeptember 25)

Az élet minőségét nemcsak az határozza meg, hogy mit értünk el, hanem az is, hogy miről mondtunk le. Balla D. Károly


----------



## jucuska22 (2010 Szeptember 25)

*:*

n


----------



## cacharel81 (2010 Szeptember 25)

Az élet rajzművészet, radír nélkül. John William Gardner


----------



## cacharel81 (2010 Szeptember 25)

A szenvedély él és vár valahol, nem enged el. S ez jó így. Nem igaz, hogy teljesen céltalan életed és munkád. Valamit még akar veled az élet. Márai Sándor


----------



## cacharel81 (2010 Szeptember 25)

Akármilyen utat is választhatsz magadnak, mindig lesznek, akik azt fogják mondani, tévedsz. Mindig lesznek majd olyan nehézségek, hogy azt fogod hinni, talán csakugyan a kritikusoknak van igazuk. Az út kiválasztása és követése a végsőkig mindig nagy bátorságot kíván. Ralph Waldo Emerson


----------



## bubububububu (2010 Szeptember 25)

*20 hozzászólás*

Még 20 hozzászólás kell.


----------



## bubububububu (2010 Szeptember 25)

*20 hozzászólás*

Még 19 hozzászólás kell.


----------



## bubububububu (2010 Szeptember 25)

*20 hozzászólás*

Még 18 hozzászólás kell.


----------



## bubububububu (2010 Szeptember 25)

*20 hozzászólás*

Még 17 hozzászólás kell.


----------



## bubububububu (2010 Szeptember 25)

*20 hozzászólás*

Még 16 hozzászólás kell.


----------



## bubububububu (2010 Szeptember 25)

*20 hozzászólás*

Még 15 hozzászólás kell.


----------



## bubububububu (2010 Szeptember 25)

*20 hozzászólás*

Még 14 hozzászólás kell.


----------



## bubububububu (2010 Szeptember 25)

*20 hozzászólás*

Még 13 hozzászólás kell.


----------



## bubububububu (2010 Szeptember 25)

*20 hozzászólás*

Még 12 hozzászólás kell.


----------



## bubububububu (2010 Szeptember 25)

*20 hozzászólás*

Még 11 hozzászólás kell.


----------



## bubububububu (2010 Szeptember 25)

*20 hozzászólás*

Még 10 hozzászólás kell.


----------



## bubububububu (2010 Szeptember 25)

*20 hozzászólás*

Még 9 hozzászólás kell.


----------



## bubububububu (2010 Szeptember 25)

*20 hozzászólás*

Még 8 hozzászólás kell.


----------



## bubububububu (2010 Szeptember 25)

*20 hozzászólás*

Még 7 hozzászólás kell.


----------



## bubububububu (2010 Szeptember 25)

*20 hozzászólás*

Még 6 hozzászólás kell.


----------



## bubububububu (2010 Szeptember 25)

*20 hozzászólás*

Még 5 hozzászólás kell.


----------



## bubububububu (2010 Szeptember 25)

*20 hozzászólás*

Még 4 hozzászólás kell.


----------



## bubububububu (2010 Szeptember 25)

*20 hozzászólás*

Még 3 hozzászólás kell.


----------



## bubububububu (2010 Szeptember 25)

*20 hozzászólás*

Még 2 hozzászólás kell.


----------



## bubububububu (2010 Szeptember 25)

*20 hozzászólás*

Még 1 hozzászólás kell.


----------



## bubububububu (2010 Szeptember 25)

*20 hozzászólás*

Hurrá! Megvan a 20.


----------



## dominooo (2010 Szeptember 25)

Első hozzászólás


----------



## Opty85 (2010 Szeptember 25)

Sziasztok.


----------



## Opty85 (2010 Szeptember 25)

Ahogy látom nem egyszerű megszerezni a 20 hozászolást...


----------



## Opty85 (2010 Szeptember 25)

De azért megprobálom


----------



## Opty85 (2010 Szeptember 25)

A vicces hogy nem tetszik ez az "ökörségeket írjunk hogy legyen valami"...


----------



## Opty85 (2010 Szeptember 25)

De kénytelen leszek...


----------



## Opty85 (2010 Szeptember 25)

*20 hozászolás*

Még 15 kell


----------



## Opty85 (2010 Szeptember 25)

Vagyis 13 kell


----------



## Opty85 (2010 Szeptember 25)

*20 hozászolás*

12 kell még


----------



## Opty85 (2010 Szeptember 25)

*20 hozászolás*

11


----------



## Opty85 (2010 Szeptember 25)

Még mindig kell 10


----------



## Opty85 (2010 Szeptember 25)

*20 hozászolás*

Az élet akkor szép ha teszünk érte... Hát most épp teszek 
Még 9


----------



## Opty85 (2010 Szeptember 25)

Még 8 ooo Jeee


----------



## openheimer (2010 Szeptember 25)

Nekikezdek:55:


----------



## openheimer (2010 Szeptember 25)

*Totus campus*

Felfedezgetem, mit lehet csinálni ebben a beviteli mezőben:kaboom::9::88::44::fuck:://:


----------



## openheimer (2010 Szeptember 25)

*betű*

betű 1
betű 2
betű 3
:34:


----------



## openheimer (2010 Szeptember 25)

Salman Rushdie (Bombay, 1947. június 19.) indiai születésű brit író. Apja Anis Ahmed Rushdie üzletember volt, aki Cambridgeben tanult, míg Negin Bhatt tanárnő volt. Salman volt az egyetlen gyerekük.


----------



## openheimer (2010 Szeptember 25)

A fizikában alapvető erő, vagy alapvető kölcsönhatás a neve annak a mechanizmusnak, melynek segítségével részecskék kölcsönhatást gyakorolnak egymásra, és amely más kölcsönhatással nem magyarázható.
Az alapvető kölcsönhatás modellje szerint a természetben minden fermionokból áll. Ezek mindegyike töltésnek nevezett tulajdonságot hordoz magával, valamint egy fél egységnyi spinnek, magyarosan pedig perdületnek is nevezett impulzusmomentumot (redukált Planck-állandó*1/2 spin). A gravitációs kölcsönhatástól eltekintve a fermionok egymásra való vonzó, vagy taszító hatása virtuális részecskék, ún. mértékbozonok kicserélése útján történik. A bozonokat kölcsönhatás-hordozóknak, vagy erőközvetítőknek is nevezhetjük. A kölcsönhatás kifejezés ezt a kölcsönös bozonátadást tükrözi. Például:
két fermion összejön kölcsönhatás bozoncserével két megváltozott fermion távozik
A fermionok közötti bozoncsere mindig energia- és perdületátvitelt jelent, ami a fermionok irányváltozását és sebességváltozását jelenti. Töltésátvitel is történhet azonban, ami a fermionok minőségét is megváltoztathatja, egyikből másikat képez. Mivel a bozonok egy egész impulzusmomentumot hordoznak, a fermionok pedig felet, ilyen kölcsönhatás esetén a fermion perdülete előjelet változtat. A kölcsönhatás eredménye vonzás vagy taszítás is lehet, ezért ezt a kölcsönhatást erőnek is nevezzük.


----------



## Opty85 (2010 Szeptember 25)

6kiss


----------



## Opty85 (2010 Szeptember 25)

Proba


----------



## Opty85 (2010 Szeptember 25)

Na még pár és kész


----------



## Opty85 (2010 Szeptember 25)

*20 hozászolás*

Még 5 kell


----------



## Opty85 (2010 Szeptember 25)

*20 hozászolás*

Még 4 kell és megvan a 20


----------



## Opty85 (2010 Szeptember 25)

Vagyis 3


----------



## Opty85 (2010 Szeptember 25)

*20 hozászolás*

Jaaaj még 2


----------



## Opty85 (2010 Szeptember 25)

Elszámoltam valahogy Ez az utolsó 
Megvan a 20


----------



## Opty85 (2010 Szeptember 25)

:d


----------



## sgp (2010 Szeptember 25)




----------



## sgp (2010 Szeptember 25)

1


----------



## sgp (2010 Szeptember 26)

;-)


----------



## sgp (2010 Szeptember 26)

5


----------



## sgp (2010 Szeptember 26)

6


----------



## sgp (2010 Szeptember 26)

7


----------



## sgp (2010 Szeptember 26)

8


----------



## sgp (2010 Szeptember 26)

9


----------



## sgp (2010 Szeptember 26)

10!


----------



## sgp (2010 Szeptember 26)

11


----------



## sgp (2010 Szeptember 26)

12


----------



## sgp (2010 Szeptember 26)

13


----------



## sgp (2010 Szeptember 26)

14


----------



## sgp (2010 Szeptember 26)

15


----------



## sgp (2010 Szeptember 26)

16


----------



## sgp (2010 Szeptember 26)

17


----------



## openheimer (2010 Szeptember 26)

Anionnak nevezzük a negatív töltésű ionokat.
Negatív töltést akkor kap egy részecske, ha több elektron található benne, mint proton. Az elektrontöbblet lehet egy vagy több, e szerint az anionok töltése is lehet egyszeres vagy többszörös. Általános jelölésük: A−, A2−, An− stb.
A negatív (és a pozitív) töltésű ionok között is vannak egyatomosak (mint például a Cl- kloridion, O2- oxidion stb.), és vannak többatomosak (ún. összetett vagy molekula-ionok, például SO
2−
4
szulfát,CO
2−
3
karbonát).
A többatomos ionok zöme szerves vegyület (pl.: CH3COO– acetát, (COO)
2-
2
oxalát).
Ionok önmagukban nem, vagy csak extrém körülmények között (pl.: plazmaállapotban) fordulnak elő.


----------



## sgp (2010 Szeptember 26)

18


----------



## sgp (2010 Szeptember 26)

117


----------



## openheimer (2010 Szeptember 26)

A részecskefizikában az elemi részecske kétféle értelemben használatos. Általában olyan részecskét értünk alatta, amely tovább nem bontható (a tudomány állása szerint), néha az összes olyan részecskét beleértik, ami más, nagyobb részecskének az építőköve. Például az atomok kisebb részecskékből, elektronokból, protonokból és neutronokból épülnek fel. Viszont a proton és a neutron még elemibb részecskékből, a kvarkokból és gluonokból állnak, ez az első, gyakoribb felfogás szerint nem elemi részecske. A fizika egyik leglényegesebb célkitűzése, hogy megtalálja a legelemibb részecskéket, amelyekből az összes többi részecske felépíthető, míg maguknak nincsenek még elemibb összetevőik. Ez különbözteti meg őket a többi szubatomi részecskétől.


----------



## sgp (2010 Szeptember 26)

19


----------



## sgp (2010 Szeptember 26)

20!


----------



## openheimer (2010 Szeptember 26)

Az oxiológia (vagy oxyologia) szó jelentése: sürgősségi orvostan, életmentési orvostan.
Az orvostudomány minden területének a sürgősségi részét magába foglalja, valamint szervezési, igazságügyi orvostani, katasztrófa orvostani, jogi ismeretekben való jártasságot követel meg az oxiológus végzettséggel rendelkezőtől. Oxyológusnak az oxyologia szakvizsgával rendelkező szakorvost nevezzük. Rajtuk kívül fontos résztvevői a magyarországi prehospitalis (vagyis kórházi fázist megelőző) ellátásnak a mentőtisztek. Ők többnyire főiskolát végzett, a mentéshez értő szakemberek.
Magyarországon egyedülálló módon a teljes ország területén egyetlen szervezet (Országos Mentőszolgálat [www.mentok.hu]) a felelős. Az óriási tapasztalat és komoly szervezettség ellenére számtalan kihivást jelentenek az utóbbi idők megváltozott körülményei.


----------



## openheimer (2010 Szeptember 26)

A traumatológia vagy baleseti sebészet (görög: trauma, „seb, sérülés”) orvostudományi szakág, amely a balesetek vagy erőszak által okozott sérülésekkel és sebekkel foglalkozik és ezeket sebészi úton kezeli vagy hozza rendbe. Általában a sebészet külön szakágának tekintik, de bizonyos országokban gyakran az ortopéd sebészet része.


----------



## openheimer (2010 Szeptember 26)

A giroszkóp (más néven pörgettyű) a fizikából ismert perdületmegmaradás törvényét demonstráló eszköz.
A legegyszerűbb változata egy tengely körül szabadon forgó lendkerékből áll. Amikor a kerék forgása közben az eszközt a tengelyre merőleges erőhatás éri, az eszköz „meglepő módon” a tengelyre és a külső erőhatásra egyaránt merőleges irányban fordul el.


----------



## openheimer (2010 Szeptember 26)

A NASA az Amerikai Egyesült Államok Nemzeti Légügyi és Űrhajózási Hivatala (National Aeronautics and Space Administration), melyet 1958. október 1-jén hoztak létre, jelenleg a világ legnagyobb űrkutatással foglalkozó szerve. 2007-es költségvetése elérte a 16,3 milliárd dollárt.


----------



## openheimer (2010 Szeptember 26)

Az Apollo-program keretében 1969 és 1972 között 12 űrhajós járt a Holdon. Az emberes űrrepülések terén a Mercury- és Gemini-programok már az előkészületet jelentették az űrkutatás történetének legnagyobb vállalkozásához, a Hold meghódításához.
1969. július 20-án az Apollo-11 volt az első holdraszállás, Neil Armstrong és Edwin Aldrin űrhajósokkal. Összesen 15 Apollo űrhajó hagyta el a Föld felszínét. Értékes holdmintákat hoztak vissza, amelynek laboratóriumi megvizsgálása még tart, s információkat adhat a Hold geológiájának és a Naprendszer keletkezésének megértésére. Ezek a missziók az előkészítés, a tervezés és a kivitelezés diadalai voltak.


----------



## openheimer (2010 Szeptember 26)

Az Apollo-program lezárása után állították pályára az első, mintegy 80 tonnás amerikai űrállomást, a Skylab-et. 1981-től az űrrepülőgép üzembeállításával új korszak nyílt az emberes űrrepülések történetében. Az eddig végrehajtott 125 repülés során űrhajósok százai dolgoztak a világűrben. Eközben az oroszokkal együttműködve az amerikai űrhajósok gyakorlatot szereztek a hosszú időtartamú űrrepülésben is. A Skylab otthont adott a Nap, Föld, Hold megfigyelésének, valamint a súlytalanság vizsgálatainak is.
1998-ban megkezdődött a Nemzetközi Űrállomás (ISS) összeszerelése, ennek köszönhetően pedig 2000-től az amerikai űrhajósok folyamatos jelenléte a világűrben. Az űrállomás mintegy 400 km-re kering a Földünk felett. Az ISS program egy olyan, országok közötti közös űrkutatási projekt, amely számos tudományos kísérletnek ad helyet a világűrben. Az emberes űrrepülések legfontosabb célja, hogy jobban megismerjék a súlytalanság és általában a világűrbeli környezet hatását az élő szervezetekben végbemenő fizikai, kémiai és biológiai folyamatokra. Mindezzel a 21. század első évtizedében előkészítik, majd a második és harmadik évtizedében megvalósítják a bolygóközi űrutazást.


----------



## openheimer (2010 Szeptember 26)

A Vatikán (másként Vatikánváros) a katolikus egyház állama. A Vatikán a legkisebb független állam a világon terület és lakosság szempontjából is. Fő területét Róma, Olaszország fővárosa teljes egészében körülveszi, ezen kívül hozzá tartozik néhány épület Róma városában (pl. négy nagy bazilika) és a Castel Gandolfo-i pápai nyaraló 55 hektáros területe. A Vatikán szolgál a Szentszék függetlenségének biztosítékául.
A Vatikán államformája teokratikus monarchia, abszolút uralkodója a pápa, aki a végső és legfőbb joghatóság mind a Vatikánváros, mind pedig a katolikus egyház vonatkozásában. A pápa jogainak egy részét különböző hivatalai útján gyakorolja (főleg a bírói és végrehajtói jogköröket).


----------



## sgp (2010 Szeptember 26)

:ö


----------



## openheimer (2010 Szeptember 26)

A Szentszék (Sedes Sancta) Róma püspökének hivatala (voltaképpen minden püspöki hivatal szentszék, de praktikusan a külön jelző nélküli szentszék alatt mindig Róma püspökének hivatalát értik), melynek székhelye a jelenlegi állapot szerint a Vatikánban van. A Szentszék tehát intézmény, a Vatikán pedig nemzetközileg elismert állam, melynek államfője van, és történetesen az utóbbi területén működik az előbbi.


----------



## openheimer (2010 Szeptember 26)

A Vatikánváros létrejötte óta pénzügyi egyezmény van érvényben a városállam és Olaszország között. Ennek értelmében az olaszországi hivatalos pénznemet alkalmazza a Vatikán is. Az euró bevezetésekor a Vatikánváros és Olaszország módosította a vonatkozó szerződést, aminek a vatikáni jogrendbe történt átültetését követően, 2002-től a Vatikánváros hivatalos pénzneme is a líra helyett az euró lett.


----------



## openheimer (2010 Szeptember 26)

A Vatikáni Könyvtár (latinul Biblotheca Apostolica Vaticana) a Szentszék könyvtára, jelenleg a Vatikánban található. Egyike a világ legrégibb könyvtárainak, és az egyik legkülönlegesebb történelmi iratgyűjteménnyel rendelkezik. Formálisan 1475-ben alapították, de valójában sokkal régebben. 2007. júliusától felújítási munkák zajlanak az épületen, ezek 2010-re fognak befejeződni.


----------



## openheimer (2010 Szeptember 26)

A Vatikáni Könyvtárat V. Miklós pápa alapította meg jelenlegi formájában a Vatikánban 1448-ban 350 görög, latin, és héber nyelvű kódexszel. A Bibliotheca Apostolica Vatcana-t csak 1475-ban alapították meg.
Amikor Bartolomeo Platina, az első könyvtáros leltárt készített 1481-ben, a könyvtár 3500 darabot tartalmazott. Akkoriban ez volt a nyugati világ legnagyobb könyvtára. 1587 körül V. Szixtusz pápa megbízta Domenico Fontana-t egy könyvtárépület megépítésére, a könyvtár ezt az épületet használja most is.


----------



## openheimer (2010 Szeptember 26)

A vatikáni Főkönyvtárosok listája

Bartholomaeus Platina (1475–1481)
Caesar Baronius
Marcellus Cervini (1548–1555)
Gulielmus Allen
Scipio Borghese (1609–1618)
Lucas Holstenius (1653–?)
Flavius Chigi (1659–1661)
Henricus Noris, OSA (1700–1704)
Benedictus Pamphilj (1704–1730)
Angelus Maria Quirini, OSB (1730–1740)
Dominicus Silvius Passionei (1755–1761)
Alexander Albani (1761–1779)
Aloysius Valenti Gonzaga (1802–1808)
Giuseppe Albani (1830. április – 1834. december 3.)
Angelo Mai (1853. június 27. – 1854. szeptember 9.)
Antonio Tosti (1860. január 13. – 1866. március 20.)
Jean-Baptiste-François Pitra (1869. január 19. – 1879. május 12.)
Alfonso Capecelatro di Castelpagano (1899 – 1912. november 11.)
Francis Aidan Gasquet (1919. május 9. – 1929. április 5.)
Franz Ehrle (1929. április 17. – 1934. március 31.)
Giovanni Mercati (1936–1957)
Eugène-Gabriel-Gervais-Laurent Tisserant (1957. szeptember 14. – 1971. március 27.)
Antonio Samore (1974. január 25. – 1983. február 3.)
Alfons Maria Stickler (1983. szeptember 8. – 1988. július 1.)
Antonio María Javierre Ortas (1988. július 1. – 1992. január 24.)
Luigi Poggi (1992. április 9. – 1998. március 7.)
Jorge María Mejía (1998. március 7. – 2003. november 24.)
Jean-Louis Tauran (2003. november 24. – 2007. június 25.)
Raffaele Farina (2007. június 25. – )


----------



## openheimer (2010 Szeptember 26)

A San Marino Köztársaság (olaszul Serenissima Repubblica di San Marino) a világ legkisebb országainak egyike. Dél-Európában helyezkedik el, Olaszország teljesen körülöleli.

San Marino Olaszország enklávéja, az olasz Emilia–Romagna és Marche régiók határán. Domborzatát az Appenninek uralják. A legmagasabb pont a Monte Titano, 749 méter. Vízfelülettel az ország nem rendelkezik.
Az éghajlat mediterrán, forró nyarakkal és enyhe telekkel.
San Marino a harmadik legkisebb állam Európában, csak Monaco és a Vatikán kisebb nála.

Alkotmánya, államformája:
*San Marino parlamentáris köztársaság, 1244-ben alkotott köztársasági alkotmánya az egyik legrégebbi az egész világon.
*
A parlamentként működő Általános Nagytanács (Consiglio Grande e General) tagjait öt évente, népszavazással választják. A parlament két saját tagját jelöli ki régenskapitánynak, akiket hat hónapra választanak. A két régens és a kabinet alkotja a végrehajtó hatalom gerincét.
Szintén a Nagytanács tagjai választják meg a Tizenkettek Tanácsát (Consiglio dei XII), akik az igazságszolgáltatásért felelnek a Nagytanács hatalmi ideje alatt.


----------



## szgy74 (2010 Szeptember 26)

benéztem ide is. már 22 hozzászólásom van, de még azt írja ki hogy nincs meg.


----------



## Kamilla8111 (2010 Szeptember 26)

*Föld-Nap távolsága*

A Föld és a Nap átlagos távolsága: 1496 1011m


----------



## domady (2010 Szeptember 26)

jelen1


----------



## domady (2010 Szeptember 26)

jelen2


----------



## Kamilla8111 (2010 Szeptember 26)

*Föld-Hold távolság*

*Föld*-*Hold távolság*: 384 000 km (1,28 fénymásodperc).


----------



## domady (2010 Szeptember 26)

jelen3


----------



## domady (2010 Szeptember 26)

jelen4


----------



## Kamilla8111 (2010 Szeptember 26)

*Mennyi az idő?*

Nálatok most mennyi az idő?


----------



## domady (2010 Szeptember 26)

jelen5


----------



## Kamilla8111 (2010 Szeptember 26)

Helyrajzilag hol vagy? Nálad mennyi az idő?


----------



## domady (2010 Szeptember 26)

jelen6


----------



## domady (2010 Szeptember 26)

jelen7


----------



## Kamilla8111 (2010 Szeptember 26)

*Vénusz-Nap távolság*

Vénusz és a Nap *távolsága*; 150 millió km


----------



## domady (2010 Szeptember 26)

jelen8


----------



## domady (2010 Szeptember 26)

jelen9


----------



## Kamilla8111 (2010 Szeptember 26)

*Toronto-Budapest távolság*

*Toronto*-*Budapest* 7159 km


----------



## Kamilla8111 (2010 Szeptember 26)

*Föld sugara*

A Föld egyenlít&otilde;i *sugara*: 6 378 km


----------



## Kamilla8111 (2010 Szeptember 26)

*Föld tömege*

A *Föld tömege*: 5,97 *1024 kg (~5978 trillió tonna)


----------



## Kamilla8111 (2010 Szeptember 26)

*Számtan*

1+1=2


----------



## domady (2010 Szeptember 26)

hozzaszolas1


----------



## domady (2010 Szeptember 26)

hozzaszolas2


----------



## domady (2010 Szeptember 26)

hozzaszolas3


----------



## Kamilla8111 (2010 Szeptember 26)

*Számtan 2.*

*Egy meggymag* meg még *egy meggymag, az hány meggymag?*


----------



## domady (2010 Szeptember 26)

hozzaszolas4


----------



## domady (2010 Szeptember 26)

hozzaszolas5


----------



## Kamilla8111 (2010 Szeptember 26)

*Szeretlek*

Afrikaans - Ek het jou lief 
Albanian - Te dua 
Arabic - Ana behibak (to male) 
Arabic - Ana behibek (to female) 
Armenian - Yes kez sirumen 
Bambara - M'bi fe 
Bangla - Aamee tuma ke bhalo baashi 
Belarusian - Ya tabe kahayu 
Bisaya - Nahigugma ako kanimo 
Bulgarian - Obicham te 
Cambodian - Bung Srorlagn Oun (to female)
Oun Srorlagn Bung (to male) 
Cantonese Chinese - Ngo oiy ney a 
Catalan - T'estimo 
Cheyenne - Ne mohotatse 
Chichewa - Ndimakukonda 
Corsican - Ti tengu caru (to male) 
Creol - Mi aime jou 
Croatian - Volim te 
Czech - Miluji te 
Danish - Jeg Elsker Dig 
Dutch - Ik hou van jou 
English - I love you 
Esperanto - Mi amas vin 
Estonian - Ma armastan sind 
Ethiopian - Ewedishalehu : male/female to female 
Ewedihalehu: male/female to male. 
Faroese - Eg elski teg 
Farsi - Doset daram


----------



## Kamilla8111 (2010 Szeptember 26)

*Szeret még*

Filipino - Mahal kita 

Finnish - Mina rakastan sinua 
French - Je t'aime, Je t'adore 
Gaelic - Ta gra agam ort 
Georgian - Mikvarhar 
German - Ich liebe dich 
Greek - S'agapo 
Gujarati - Hu tumney prem karu chu 
Hiligaynon - Palangga ko ikaw 
Hawaiian - Aloha wau ia oi 
Hebrew - Ani ohev otah (to female) 
Hebrew - Ani ohev et otha (to male) 
Hiligaynon - Guina higugma ko ikaw 
Hindi - Hum Tumhe Pyar Karte hae 
Hmong - Kuv hlub koj 
Hopi - Nu' umi unangwa'ta 
Hungarian - Szeretlek 
Icelandic - Eg elska tig 
Ilonggo - Palangga ko ikaw 
Indonesian - Saya cinta padamu 
Inuit - Negligevapse 
Irish - Taim i' ngra leat 
Italian - Ti amo 
Japanese - Aishiteru 
Kannada - Naa ninna preetisuve 
Kapampangan - Kaluguran daka 
Kiswahili - Nakupenda 
Konkani - Tu magel moga cho 
Korean - Sarang Heyo 
Latin - Te amo 
Latvian - Es tevi miilu 
Lebanese - Bahibak 
Lithuanian - Tave myliu 
Malay - Saya cintakan mu / Aku cinta padamu 
Malayalam - Njan Ninne Premikunnu 
Mandarin Chinese - Wo ai ni 
Marathi - Me tula prem karto 
Mohawk - Kanbhik 
Moroccan - Ana moajaba bik 
Nahuatl - Ni mits neki 
Navaho - Ayor anosh'ni 
Norwegian - Jeg Elsker Deg 
Pandacan - Syota na kita!! 
Pangasinan - Inaru Taka 
Papiamento - Mi ta stimabo 
Persian - Doo-set daaram 
Pig Latin - Iay ovlay ouyay 
Polish - Kocham Cie 
Portuguese - Eu te amo 
Romanian - Te ubesk 
Roman Numerals - 333 
Russian - Ya tebya liubliu 
Scot Gaelic - Tha gra\dh agam ort 
Serbian - Volim te 
Setswana - Ke a go rata 
Sindhi - Maa tokhe pyar kendo ahyan 
Sioux - Techihhila 
Slovak - Lu`bim ta 
Slovenian - Ljubim te 
Spanish - Te quiero / Te amo 
Swahili - Ninapenda wewe 
Swedish - Jag alskar dig 
Swiss-German - Ich lieb Di 
Tagalog - Mahal kita 
Taiwanese - Wa ga ei li 
Tahitian - Ua Here Vau Ia Oe 
Tamil - Naan unnai kathalikiraen 
Telugu - Nenu ninnu premistunnanu 
Thai - Chan rak khun (to male) 
Thai - Phom rak khun (to female) 
Turkish - Seni Seviyorum 
Ukrainian - Ya tebe kahayu 
Urdu - mai aap say pyaar karta hoo 
Vietnamese - Anh ye^u em (to female) 
Vietnamese - Em ye^u anh (to male) 
Welsh - 'Rwy'n dy garu 
Yiddish - Ikh hob dikh 
Yoruba - Mo ni fe


----------



## gyula5301 (2010 Szeptember 26)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


Itt vagyok szép napot


----------



## gyula5301 (2010 Szeptember 26)

Hogy lehet gyüjteni ?


----------



## gyula5301 (2010 Szeptember 26)

Pl így?


----------



## gyula5301 (2010 Szeptember 26)

7


----------



## gyula5301 (2010 Szeptember 26)

10


----------



## gyula5301 (2010 Szeptember 26)

11


----------



## gyula5301 (2010 Szeptember 26)

13


----------



## gyula5301 (2010 Szeptember 26)

16


----------



## gyula5301 (2010 Szeptember 26)

17


----------



## gyula5301 (2010 Szeptember 26)

18


----------



## gyula5301 (2010 Szeptember 26)

19


----------



## gyula5301 (2010 Szeptember 26)

21


----------



## gyula5301 (2010 Szeptember 26)

22


----------



## gyula5301 (2010 Szeptember 26)

24


----------



## gyula5301 (2010 Szeptember 26)

26


----------



## gyula5301 (2010 Szeptember 26)

20


----------



## gyula5301 (2010 Szeptember 26)

23


----------



## gyula5301 (2010 Szeptember 26)

21


----------



## gyula5301 (2010 Szeptember 26)

szeretnék hozzászólni


----------



## gyula5301 (2010 Szeptember 26)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


Hogyan lehetne ?


----------



## Hannos (2010 Szeptember 26)

*hozzászólás*

Mindenkit szeretettel köszöntök


----------



## Hannos (2010 Szeptember 26)

Szép nap ez a mai


----------



## ili 71 (2010 Szeptember 26)

Sziasztok.


----------



## ili 71 (2010 Szeptember 26)

Szep ez a mai nap nem?


----------



## Keri M (2010 Szeptember 26)

Szép napot mindenkinek!


----------



## brigi75 (2010 Szeptember 26)

Köszi a lehetőséget!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gabors80 (2010 Szeptember 26)

itt vagyok


----------



## gabors80 (2010 Szeptember 26)

men értem


----------



## gabors80 (2010 Szeptember 26)

Hogy lehet gyüjteni ?


----------



## gabors80 (2010 Szeptember 26)

Most mi van?


----------



## gabors80 (2010 Szeptember 26)

Az élet fontosabb, mint néhány sebzett ego


----------



## gabors80 (2010 Szeptember 26)

Imádom az ilyen helyeket!


----------



## gabors80 (2010 Szeptember 26)

JObban várom, mint az érettségi eredményhirdetését


----------



## gabors80 (2010 Szeptember 26)

Sziasztok!

Én is itt vagyok a csapatban.
Sok szeretettel üdvözlök mindenkit!

Szép napot,
Balázs


----------



## gabors80 (2010 Szeptember 26)

Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
Itt a lehetoseg:wink:


----------



## gabors80 (2010 Szeptember 26)

Azért mert szerettek,jöttem a világra,
Slettem új fény,csillag,szülők boldogsága.
Szeressetek mindig,igaz szeretettel,
A kincsetek vagyok,pici kincs,de EMBER


----------



## gabors80 (2010 Szeptember 26)

Nagyon köszönöm hogy feltetted! Sokat segítettél vele


----------



## gabors80 (2010 Szeptember 26)

Huh! Most látom, hogy nem azt a könyvet töltöttem oda fel, mint ami a képen van. Bocsánat. És köszi, hogy felhívtad rá a figyelmem.
Szóval: Topp - Velka Kniha


----------



## gabors80 (2010 Szeptember 26)

Szia Shaara! Engem ez érdekelne. Föl tudnád tenni? Előre is köszönöm


----------



## gabors80 (2010 Szeptember 26)

Szuper vagy!! Nagyon szépen köszönöm! Hála-hála


----------



## gabors80 (2010 Szeptember 26)

Évek óta jár a magazin nekem, gondolkodtam már a beszkennelésén, de ez óriási munka lenne és most sajnos nincs időm rá. Talán nyáron...
De ha valakinek konkrét kérése van, szívesen megkeresem és beszkennelem.
További szép napot!


----------



## gabors80 (2010 Szeptember 26)

"Mindenik embernek a lelkében dal van,
És a saját lelkét hallja minden dalban
És akinek szép a lelkében az ének,
Az hallja a mások énekét is szépnek"


----------



## gabors80 (2010 Szeptember 26)

Néhány ötletet küldök - sajnos szabásminta nincs hozzá.
Ezeket én is megpróbálom majd elkészíteni.


----------



## gabors80 (2010 Szeptember 26)

Sziasztok, a segítségeteket szeretném kérni. A kisfiamnak szeretnék mókust,sünit, cicát és rókát varrni. Tud valaki szabásmintát adni nekem hozzá? Köszönöm.


----------



## gabors80 (2010 Szeptember 26)

Vagy maradék anyagból hurkákat varrsz, kitömöd, sorra összevarrogatod őket, s egy spirálba összevarrod. (ld. képen)


----------



## gabors80 (2010 Szeptember 26)

legszívesebben gyermekekkel beszélgetek, tőlük még remélhetem, hogy majd értelmes lények lesznek. 
Sören Kierkegaard


----------



## gabors80 (2010 Szeptember 26)

Vége


----------



## fules94 (2010 Szeptember 26)

zmikfbrjtehzlp


----------



## Orsy_86 (2010 Szeptember 26)

Helló Mindenki!


----------



## tzsoti (2010 Szeptember 26)

Na ez egy igen magasröptű hozzászólás volt...


----------



## Orsy_86 (2010 Szeptember 26)

kell a 20 hozzászólás


----------



## Orsy_86 (2010 Szeptember 26)

és


----------



## Orsy_86 (2010 Szeptember 26)

már


----------



## Orsy_86 (2010 Szeptember 26)

csak


----------



## Orsy_86 (2010 Szeptember 26)

15


----------



## Orsy_86 (2010 Szeptember 26)

üzenetet


----------



## Orsy_86 (2010 Szeptember 26)

kell


----------



## Orsy_86 (2010 Szeptember 26)

elküldenem


----------



## Orsy_86 (2010 Szeptember 26)

amiből


----------



## Orsy_86 (2010 Szeptember 26)

ismét


----------



## Orsy_86 (2010 Szeptember 26)

eltelt


----------



## Orsy_86 (2010 Szeptember 26)

néhány


----------



## Orsy_86 (2010 Szeptember 26)

pedig csak


----------



## Orsy_86 (2010 Szeptember 26)

egy ezer éve


----------



## Orsy_86 (2010 Szeptember 26)

kajtatott


----------



## Orsy_86 (2010 Szeptember 26)

könyvet


----------



## Orsy_86 (2010 Szeptember 26)

szeretnék


----------



## Orsy_86 (2010 Szeptember 26)

végre


----------



## Orsy_86 (2010 Szeptember 26)

letölteni


----------



## Orsy_86 (2010 Szeptember 26)

!!!


----------



## queen15 (2010 Szeptember 26)

hali


----------



## heny1025 (2010 Szeptember 26)

18


----------



## heny1025 (2010 Szeptember 26)

17.


----------



## heny1025 (2010 Szeptember 26)

16.


----------



## heny1025 (2010 Szeptember 26)

15.


----------



## heny1025 (2010 Szeptember 26)

14.


----------



## heny1025 (2010 Szeptember 26)

13.


----------



## heny1025 (2010 Szeptember 26)

12.


----------



## heny1025 (2010 Szeptember 26)

11.


----------



## heny1025 (2010 Szeptember 26)

10.


----------



## heny1025 (2010 Szeptember 26)

9.


----------



## heny1025 (2010 Szeptember 26)

8.


----------



## heny1025 (2010 Szeptember 26)

7.


----------



## heny1025 (2010 Szeptember 26)

6.


----------



## heny1025 (2010 Szeptember 26)

5.


----------



## heny1025 (2010 Szeptember 26)

4.


----------



## heny1025 (2010 Szeptember 26)

3.


----------



## heny1025 (2010 Szeptember 26)

2.


----------



## heny1025 (2010 Szeptember 26)

végreeee


----------



## andi 2001 (2010 Szeptember 26)

*Köszönet*

Köszönöm a segítséget!!!


----------



## andi 2001 (2010 Szeptember 26)

Sokat segített!!!


----------



## andi 2001 (2010 Szeptember 26)

Sok jó dolog van a honlapon...


----------



## andi 2001 (2010 Szeptember 26)

Eddig nem tudtam letölteni, mert nem jött össze a húsz hozzászólás....


----------



## andi 2001 (2010 Szeptember 26)

Óvónőként biztosan sok mindent megtalálok itt...


----------



## andi 2001 (2010 Szeptember 26)

Most is segítségre lesz szükségem, ezért is fontos, hogy meglegyen az a 20 hozzászólás...


----------



## andi 2001 (2010 Szeptember 26)

Most mesékre van szükségem, de nagyon jókra!!!


----------



## andi 2001 (2010 Szeptember 26)

olyanokra, amelyek dramatizálva vannak...


----------



## andi 2001 (2010 Szeptember 26)

Óvodás gyermekek eljátszhatják....


----------



## andi 2001 (2010 Szeptember 26)

Nem árt hozzá némi dalanyag is...


----------



## andi 2001 (2010 Szeptember 26)

Remélem mindezeket meg is fogom itt találni!


----------



## andi 2001 (2010 Szeptember 26)

Egy mesedélelőttre kell ez nekem, s azt szeretném, ha nagyon jó lenne, valamint színvonalas is!


----------



## andi 2001 (2010 Szeptember 26)

Ezért fontos, hogy itt legyek köztetek!


----------



## andi 2001 (2010 Szeptember 26)

Na és persze én is segíthetek, hátha, ki tudja...


----------



## andi 2001 (2010 Szeptember 26)

Nagyon sok mesét feldolgoztam már én is és mindig nagyon mélyre kell nyúlni, ha valami nagyon jót szeretnék...


----------



## andi 2001 (2010 Szeptember 26)

Ezért vagyok most itt!


----------



## andi 2001 (2010 Szeptember 26)

A minőség miatt!


----------



## andi 2001 (2010 Szeptember 26)

Ezért lassan nincs más hátra és várom a 48 órát!!!


----------



## andi 2001 (2010 Szeptember 26)

Elkészülni...


----------



## andi 2001 (2010 Szeptember 26)

Rajt!!!!


----------



## Erzsi100 (2010 Szeptember 26)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg




Jó ötlet


----------



## Erzsi100 (2010 Szeptember 26)

Mikor lesz meg a 20 hozzászólásom?


----------



## Erzsi100 (2010 Szeptember 26)

Nem értem a rendszert.


----------



## Erzsi100 (2010 Szeptember 26)

Szerintem már megvolt 20.


----------



## Henta78 (2010 Szeptember 26)

Szia mindenkinek!!


----------



## múcsony (2010 Szeptember 26)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


sziasztok


----------



## múcsony (2010 Szeptember 26)

sziasztok


----------



## victo (2010 Szeptember 26)

Mc


----------



## victo (2010 Szeptember 26)

Xx


----------



## victo (2010 Szeptember 26)

Jgojwpőgkwő


----------



## victo (2010 Szeptember 26)

S


----------



## victo (2010 Szeptember 26)

77


----------



## victo (2010 Szeptember 26)

7


----------



## victo (2010 Szeptember 26)

s


----------



## victo (2010 Szeptember 26)

k


----------



## victo (2010 Szeptember 26)

l


----------



## Scytale (2010 Szeptember 26)

*1*

1


----------



## Scytale (2010 Szeptember 26)

*2*

2


----------



## Scytale (2010 Szeptember 26)

*3*

3


----------



## Scytale (2010 Szeptember 26)

1


----------



## Scytale (2010 Szeptember 26)

5


----------



## Scytale (2010 Szeptember 26)

6


----------



## Scytale (2010 Szeptember 26)

7


----------



## Scytale (2010 Szeptember 26)

8


----------



## Scytale (2010 Szeptember 26)

9


----------



## Scytale (2010 Szeptember 26)

10


----------



## Scytale (2010 Szeptember 26)

11


----------



## Scytale (2010 Szeptember 26)

12


----------



## Scytale (2010 Szeptember 26)

13


----------



## Scytale (2010 Szeptember 26)

14


----------



## Scytale (2010 Szeptember 26)

15


----------



## b00st3r (2010 Szeptember 26)

:444:


----------



## Scytale (2010 Szeptember 26)

16


----------



## Scytale (2010 Szeptember 26)

17


----------



## b00st3r (2010 Szeptember 26)

1


----------



## b00st3r (2010 Szeptember 26)

2


----------



## Scytale (2010 Szeptember 26)

18


----------



## Scytale (2010 Szeptember 26)

19


----------



## Scytale (2010 Szeptember 26)

20


----------



## Erikazoya (2010 Szeptember 26)

Szép napot mindenkinek!


----------



## b00st3r (2010 Szeptember 26)

3


----------



## b00st3r (2010 Szeptember 26)

4


----------



## b00st3r (2010 Szeptember 26)

5


----------



## hegehege (2010 Szeptember 26)

*helló*

helló


----------



## b00st3r (2010 Szeptember 26)

6


----------



## maki1423 (2010 Szeptember 26)

Sziasztok nekem is nagyon tetszet.


----------



## maki1423 (2010 Szeptember 26)

Valaki mond véleményt a sorozatrol?


----------



## b00st3r (2010 Szeptember 26)

7


----------



## maki1423 (2010 Szeptember 26)

Én is igy vagyok ha elkezdem olvasni akkor addig olvasom amig birom.


----------



## maki1423 (2010 Szeptember 26)

A könyben az a jó hogy nagyobb képzelőerőt igényel mint mondjuk egy film.


----------



## susi34 (2010 Szeptember 26)

Szia Melitta!

Szuper vagy!

Köszi: Susi


----------



## maki1423 (2010 Szeptember 26)

Az utolso fejezet hol érhető el?


----------



## b00st3r (2010 Szeptember 26)

6


----------



## susi34 (2010 Szeptember 26)

18


----------



## susi34 (2010 Szeptember 26)

Már alig várom az állandó tagságot!


----------



## b00st3r (2010 Szeptember 26)

7


----------



## susi34 (2010 Szeptember 26)

16


----------



## maki1423 (2010 Szeptember 26)

legyen 20


----------



## susi34 (2010 Szeptember 26)

15


----------



## maki1423 (2010 Szeptember 26)

Mi ez?


----------



## susi34 (2010 Szeptember 26)

14


----------



## maki1423 (2010 Szeptember 26)

Választ nem kapok?


----------



## b00st3r (2010 Szeptember 26)

8


----------



## susi34 (2010 Szeptember 26)

13


----------



## susi34 (2010 Szeptember 26)

*maki1423*

Szia!

Csak visszaszámolok a végleges tagsághoz!

Írjál! Susi


----------



## b00st3r (2010 Szeptember 26)

9


----------



## b00st3r (2010 Szeptember 26)

10


----------



## maki1423 (2010 Szeptember 26)

Rendben


----------



## susi34 (2010 Szeptember 26)

Hello!

Milyen az idő felétek?

Üdv.:Susi


----------



## maki1423 (2010 Szeptember 26)

11


----------



## susi34 (2010 Szeptember 26)

9


----------



## b00st3r (2010 Szeptember 26)

11


----------



## susi34 (2010 Szeptember 26)

Szia Maki1423!

Hát nem írsz vissza?


----------



## maki1423 (2010 Szeptember 26)

25


----------



## susi34 (2010 Szeptember 26)

8


----------



## susi34 (2010 Szeptember 26)

7


----------



## maki1423 (2010 Szeptember 26)

Szia esik egész nap.


----------



## susi34 (2010 Szeptember 26)

6


----------



## maki1423 (2010 Szeptember 26)

És nálatok?


----------



## maki1423 (2010 Szeptember 26)

Itt az ősz.Válasz?


----------



## susi34 (2010 Szeptember 26)

Nálunk is. Remélem holnap már nem fog esni! Biciklivel megyek dolgozni.


----------



## maki1423 (2010 Szeptember 26)

Hu HU


----------



## susi34 (2010 Szeptember 26)

Neked mi tetszett meg ezen az oldalon?


----------



## maki1423 (2010 Szeptember 26)

Én meg motorral ugy hogy rendelek egy kis száraz időt


----------



## maki1423 (2010 Szeptember 26)

Hideg is van .


----------



## judeesz (2010 Szeptember 26)

szuper ez az oldal


----------



## maki1423 (2010 Szeptember 26)

Ha esni fog mire beérek plyan leszek mint egy ázott veréb


----------



## maki1423 (2010 Szeptember 26)

Bocs a hibáért


----------



## judeesz (2010 Szeptember 26)




----------



## susi34 (2010 Szeptember 26)

Itt vagy még?


----------



## b00st3r (2010 Szeptember 26)

12


----------



## maki1423 (2010 Szeptember 26)

Szia Judeesz!


----------



## judeesz (2010 Szeptember 26)




----------



## susi34 (2010 Szeptember 26)

Hány km-t mész motorral? Én 5km-t.


----------



## judeesz (2010 Szeptember 26)

sziasztok


----------



## maki1423 (2010 Szeptember 26)

Itt vagyok


----------



## judeesz (2010 Szeptember 26)

lassú ez a gép


----------



## b00st3r (2010 Szeptember 26)

13


----------



## judeesz (2010 Szeptember 26)

_


----------



## maki1423 (2010 Szeptember 26)

10 km.Csak motoron hidegebb van.És nagyon felcsap a viz.


----------



## judeesz (2010 Szeptember 26)

.,


----------



## judeesz (2010 Szeptember 26)

.-


----------



## maki1423 (2010 Szeptember 26)

Nekem is lassu a gép vagy a kapcsolatom.Nem tudom.


----------



## judeesz (2010 Szeptember 26)

.,.


----------



## judeesz (2010 Szeptember 26)

biztos mert hétvége van és jobban ráérnek az emberek netezni


----------



## susi34 (2010 Szeptember 26)

És hányra mész?


----------



## judeesz (2010 Szeptember 26)

yx


----------



## maki1423 (2010 Szeptember 26)

Mire jön valami válasz addigra 10 oldalt lehet gépelni.


----------



## judeesz (2010 Szeptember 26)

,.


----------



## judeesz (2010 Szeptember 26)

,mbn


----------



## judeesz (2010 Szeptember 26)

,n


----------



## judeesz (2010 Szeptember 26)

12


----------



## judeesz (2010 Szeptember 26)

í


----------



## maki1423 (2010 Szeptember 26)

7-órára 6.15-kor indulok hogy ne keljen sietni és ha lasabban megyek nem csap fel annyira az eső. Valoszinű hogy terheltebb a net.


----------



## judeesz (2010 Szeptember 26)

_


----------



## judeesz (2010 Szeptember 26)




----------



## b00st3r (2010 Szeptember 26)

14


----------



## judeesz (2010 Szeptember 26)

í7


----------



## susi34 (2010 Szeptember 26)

Hát nagyon lassú az biztos!


----------



## maki1423 (2010 Szeptember 26)

itt vagy?


----------



## susi34 (2010 Szeptember 26)

:d:d


----------



## susi34 (2010 Szeptember 26)

Itt vagyok igen, közben volt egy telefonom.


----------



## maki1423 (2010 Szeptember 26)

Bocsi de merre van Petöháza?


----------



## susi34 (2010 Szeptember 26)

Mindjárt sötét lesz!


----------



## b00st3r (2010 Szeptember 26)

14


----------



## maki1423 (2010 Szeptember 26)

Itt is kezd besötétedni.


----------



## susi34 (2010 Szeptember 26)

Győr-Moson-Sopron megyében, Sopron környékén (30 km)


----------



## susi34 (2010 Szeptember 26)

Jártál már errefelé?


----------



## b00st3r (2010 Szeptember 26)

15


----------



## susi34 (2010 Szeptember 26)

Én voltam Debrecenben, Gyulán.


----------



## susi34 (2010 Szeptember 26)

Na sziasztok!

Elbúcsúzom mára, gyermekeimnek készítek vacsit, fürdetés lesz stb.
Jó éjszakát!


----------



## Antiaija (2010 Szeptember 26)




----------



## Antiaija (2010 Szeptember 26)

:shock:


----------



## Antiaija (2010 Szeptember 26)

Hello


----------



## Antiaija (2010 Szeptember 26)

18.


----------



## b00st3r (2010 Szeptember 26)

15


----------



## Okocim (2010 Szeptember 26)

1


----------



## Okocim (2010 Szeptember 26)

2


----------



## Okocim (2010 Szeptember 26)

3


----------



## Okocim (2010 Szeptember 26)

4


----------



## PhilvanDyk (2010 Szeptember 26)

20


----------



## PhilvanDyk (2010 Szeptember 26)

19


----------



## PhilvanDyk (2010 Szeptember 26)

18


----------



## PhilvanDyk (2010 Szeptember 26)

17


----------



## PhilvanDyk (2010 Szeptember 26)

16


----------



## PhilvanDyk (2010 Szeptember 26)

15


----------



## PhilvanDyk (2010 Szeptember 26)

14


----------



## PhilvanDyk (2010 Szeptember 26)

13


----------



## PhilvanDyk (2010 Szeptember 26)

12


----------



## PhilvanDyk (2010 Szeptember 26)

11


----------



## PhilvanDyk (2010 Szeptember 26)

10


----------



## PhilvanDyk (2010 Szeptember 26)

9


----------



## PhilvanDyk (2010 Szeptember 26)

8


----------



## PhilvanDyk (2010 Szeptember 26)

7


----------



## PhilvanDyk (2010 Szeptember 26)

6


----------



## PhilvanDyk (2010 Szeptember 26)

5


----------



## PhilvanDyk (2010 Szeptember 26)

4


----------



## PhilvanDyk (2010 Szeptember 26)

3


----------



## PhilvanDyk (2010 Szeptember 26)

2


----------



## PhilvanDyk (2010 Szeptember 26)

1


----------



## PhilvanDyk (2010 Szeptember 26)

0


----------



## PhilvanDyk (2010 Szeptember 26)




----------



## ghostrecon13 (2010 Szeptember 26)

köszi!!!!!


----------



## ghostrecon13 (2010 Szeptember 26)

​


----------



## ghostrecon13 (2010 Szeptember 26)

bkff


----------



## ghostrecon13 (2010 Szeptember 26)

12


----------



## ghostrecon13 (2010 Szeptember 26)

a1


----------



## ghostrecon13 (2010 Szeptember 26)

Lha Gyal Lo!


----------



## ghostrecon13 (2010 Szeptember 26)

Lah Gyal Lo!


----------



## ghostrecon13 (2010 Szeptember 26)

dd


----------



## linda11 (2010 Szeptember 26)

sziasztok


----------



## Jel21.5 (2010 Szeptember 26)

*köszi*

szia, köszi, így talán még idén meg lesz a 20. Jel


----------



## Jel21.5 (2010 Szeptember 26)

4


----------



## Jel21.5 (2010 Szeptember 26)

*5*

5


----------



## Jel21.5 (2010 Szeptember 26)

6


----------



## Jel21.5 (2010 Szeptember 26)

7


----------



## Jel21.5 (2010 Szeptember 26)

8


----------



## Jel21.5 (2010 Szeptember 26)

9


----------



## Jel21.5 (2010 Szeptember 26)

10


----------



## Jel21.5 (2010 Szeptember 26)

11


----------



## Jel21.5 (2010 Szeptember 26)

12


----------



## Jel21.5 (2010 Szeptember 26)

13


----------



## Jel21.5 (2010 Szeptember 26)

14


----------



## Jel21.5 (2010 Szeptember 26)

15


----------



## Jel21.5 (2010 Szeptember 26)

16


----------



## Jel21.5 (2010 Szeptember 26)

17


----------



## Jel21.5 (2010 Szeptember 26)

18


----------



## Jel21.5 (2010 Szeptember 26)

19


----------



## Jel21.5 (2010 Szeptember 26)

20


----------



## Jel21.5 (2010 Szeptember 26)

elvileg meg van a 20 hozzászólásom, mégsem enged letölteni...:-((


----------



## bodisanka (2010 Szeptember 26)

Köszönöm, igyekszem jó sokszor beköszönni még, bár kevés időm van- majd jól használom!


----------



## macleod (2010 Szeptember 26)

Kimeríti a totális rejtély fogalmát.


----------



## macleod (2010 Szeptember 26)

Hacsak nem reklám.


----------



## sas003 (2010 Szeptember 26)

*ez most komoly?*



Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg



xxx


----------



## sas003 (2010 Szeptember 26)

1


----------



## sas003 (2010 Szeptember 26)

*2*



sas003 írta:


> 1



2


----------



## sas003 (2010 Szeptember 26)

4


----------



## sas003 (2010 Szeptember 26)

*6*

6


----------



## sas003 (2010 Szeptember 26)

á, ennek így semmi értelme!


----------



## sas003 (2010 Szeptember 26)

x1


----------



## sas003 (2010 Szeptember 26)

x2


----------



## sas003 (2010 Szeptember 26)

x3


----------



## sas003 (2010 Szeptember 26)

x4


----------



## sas003 (2010 Szeptember 26)

x5


----------



## sas003 (2010 Szeptember 26)

*11*



sas003 írta:


> xxx



11


----------



## sas003 (2010 Szeptember 26)

12


----------



## sas003 (2010 Szeptember 26)

13


----------



## sas003 (2010 Szeptember 26)

14


----------



## sas003 (2010 Szeptember 26)

15


----------



## Elmo74 (2010 Szeptember 26)

*1*

Sziasztok!


----------



## sas003 (2010 Szeptember 26)

16


----------



## sas003 (2010 Szeptember 26)

17


----------



## sas003 (2010 Szeptember 26)

18


----------



## sas003 (2010 Szeptember 26)

19


----------



## sas003 (2010 Szeptember 26)

20


----------



## Elmo74 (2010 Szeptember 26)

*2*

2


----------



## sas003 (2010 Szeptember 26)

xxx?


----------



## sas003 (2010 Szeptember 26)

mennyi az a 20?


----------



## sas003 (2010 Szeptember 26)

ezt mindenki végigcsinálja?


----------



## Elmo74 (2010 Szeptember 26)

*3*

3


----------



## sas003 (2010 Szeptember 26)

*feladtam!*



sas003 írta:


> ezt mindenki végigcsinálja?



:66::,,::,,:


----------



## Elmo74 (2010 Szeptember 26)

4


----------



## Elmo74 (2010 Szeptember 26)

5


----------



## Elmo74 (2010 Szeptember 26)

6


----------



## Elmo74 (2010 Szeptember 26)

7


----------



## Elmo74 (2010 Szeptember 26)

8


----------



## Elmo74 (2010 Szeptember 26)

9


----------



## Elmo74 (2010 Szeptember 26)

10


----------



## Elmo74 (2010 Szeptember 26)

11


----------



## Elmo74 (2010 Szeptember 26)

12


----------



## Elmo74 (2010 Szeptember 26)

13


----------



## Elmo74 (2010 Szeptember 26)

14


----------



## Elmo74 (2010 Szeptember 26)

15


----------



## Elmo74 (2010 Szeptember 26)

16


----------



## Elmo74 (2010 Szeptember 26)

17


----------



## Elmo74 (2010 Szeptember 26)

18


----------



## Elmo74 (2010 Szeptember 26)

19


----------



## Elmo74 (2010 Szeptember 26)

20


----------



## Elmo74 (2010 Szeptember 26)

21


----------



## ugros (2010 Szeptember 26)

Hehh, szóval itt egyesével is lehet szaporítani? Mindegy, maj'csak összegyűlik ecce'...


----------



## Avaril (2010 Szeptember 26)

sziasztok


----------



## Avaril (2010 Szeptember 26)

*repülni*

szállni


----------



## Avaril (2010 Szeptember 26)

*szólánc??*

ibolya


----------



## Avaril (2010 Szeptember 26)

alma


----------



## Avaril (2010 Szeptember 26)

.


----------



## nileve5 (2010 Szeptember 26)

Üdv mindenkinek, kéne gyorsan 20 hsz.


----------



## nileve5 (2010 Szeptember 26)

Jók ezek a  szmájlik.


----------



## nileve5 (2010 Szeptember 26)

3. :d :d


----------



## nileve5 (2010 Szeptember 27)

4.


----------



## nileve5 (2010 Szeptember 27)

5


----------



## nileve5 (2010 Szeptember 27)

6


----------



## nileve5 (2010 Szeptember 27)

7 :d


----------



## nileve5 (2010 Szeptember 27)

8


----------



## nileve5 (2010 Szeptember 27)

9 :d


----------



## nileve5 (2010 Szeptember 27)

10


----------



## nileve5 (2010 Szeptember 27)

11


----------



## nileve5 (2010 Szeptember 27)

12


----------



## nileve5 (2010 Szeptember 27)

13


----------



## nileve5 (2010 Szeptember 27)

14


----------



## nileve5 (2010 Szeptember 27)

15


----------



## nileve5 (2010 Szeptember 27)

16


----------



## nileve5 (2010 Szeptember 27)

17


----------



## nileve5 (2010 Szeptember 27)

18


----------



## Efi55 (2010 Szeptember 27)

tovább nincs?


----------



## nileve5 (2010 Szeptember 27)

19


----------



## Efi55 (2010 Szeptember 27)

elaludtál?


----------



## nileve5 (2010 Szeptember 27)

20 :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d


----------



## nileve5 (2010 Szeptember 27)

Nem, de te mindjárt fogsz ha kötekedsz velem


----------



## Efi55 (2010 Szeptember 27)

20


----------



## Efi55 (2010 Szeptember 27)

Látom, te már teljesítetted a penzumot.


----------



## Efi55 (2010 Szeptember 27)

Én húzok aludni, korán lesz reggel.
Jó éjt!


----------



## miniterminator58 (2010 Szeptember 27)

mert sokan csak a hozza szolast gyujtik


----------



## miniterminator58 (2010 Szeptember 27)

mindenkinek szep estet


----------



## miniterminator58 (2010 Szeptember 27)

nincsen rozsa tovis nelkul


----------



## miniterminator58 (2010 Szeptember 27)

Koszonom


----------



## miniterminator58 (2010 Szeptember 27)

15


----------



## miniterminator58 (2010 Szeptember 27)

meg csak gyujtogetek ,de nemsokara .............


----------



## kutyorgoka (2010 Szeptember 27)

*Jó reggelt *

Sziasztok!


----------



## kutyorgoka (2010 Szeptember 27)

Most látom, hogy már 2007-ben regisztráltam. Jó régen volt .
Emlékeimben úgy gondolok a canadahun.com-ra, hogy ez egy jó fórum, és örülök, amikor újra rábukkanok.


----------



## Adryca20 (2010 Szeptember 27)

Ez az első hozzászólásom!


----------



## Adryca20 (2010 Szeptember 27)

2


----------



## Adryca20 (2010 Szeptember 27)

3


----------



## Adryca20 (2010 Szeptember 27)

4


----------



## Adryca20 (2010 Szeptember 27)

5 - még 15... :S


----------



## Adryca20 (2010 Szeptember 27)

6


----------



## Adryca20 (2010 Szeptember 27)

7


----------



## Adryca20 (2010 Szeptember 27)

8


----------



## Adryca20 (2010 Szeptember 27)

9


----------



## Adryca20 (2010 Szeptember 27)

10


----------



## Adryca20 (2010 Szeptember 27)

11


----------



## Adryca20 (2010 Szeptember 27)

12


----------



## Adryca20 (2010 Szeptember 27)

13


----------



## Adryca20 (2010 Szeptember 27)

14


----------



## Adryca20 (2010 Szeptember 27)

15- na már csak 5.


----------



## Adryca20 (2010 Szeptember 27)

16


----------



## Adryca20 (2010 Szeptember 27)

17


----------



## Adryca20 (2010 Szeptember 27)

18


----------



## Adryca20 (2010 Szeptember 27)

19


----------



## Adryca20 (2010 Szeptember 27)

20


----------



## Adryca20 (2010 Szeptember 27)

Megvan a 20, köszi.


----------



## Gabica2000 (2010 Szeptember 27)

helló


----------



## mifor (2010 Szeptember 27)

*Jelentett elem*

Üdvözlet mindenkinek.


----------



## Tibri (2010 Szeptember 27)

Kedves Melitta!

Ha tehát szeretnék 20 hozzászólást összegyűjteni, elég hússzor azt válaszolnom, hogy pl. szia?


----------



## dfery (2010 Szeptember 27)

*koszi*



Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


kocce


----------



## dfery (2010 Szeptember 27)

19


----------



## dfery (2010 Szeptember 27)

18


----------



## dfery (2010 Szeptember 27)

17


----------



## dfery (2010 Szeptember 27)

16


----------



## dfery (2010 Szeptember 27)

15


----------



## dfery (2010 Szeptember 27)

14


----------



## dfery (2010 Szeptember 27)

13


----------



## dfery (2010 Szeptember 27)

12


----------



## epokit (2010 Szeptember 27)

*Sziasztok!*

Culta puella nimis, casta puella minus.


----------



## dfery (2010 Szeptember 27)

11


----------



## múcsony (2010 Szeptember 27)

*köszi*

:d


melitta írta:


> 1, jelen





melitta írta:


> 7, sziasztokkiss


----------



## dfery (2010 Szeptember 27)

10


----------



## dfery (2010 Szeptember 27)

09


----------



## múcsony (2010 Szeptember 27)

1


----------



## dfery (2010 Szeptember 27)

08


----------



## múcsony (2010 Szeptember 27)

2


----------



## múcsony (2010 Szeptember 27)

3


----------



## dfery (2010 Szeptember 27)

07


----------



## múcsony (2010 Szeptember 27)

4


----------



## dfery (2010 Szeptember 27)

06


----------



## dfery (2010 Szeptember 27)

05


----------



## múcsony (2010 Szeptember 27)

5


----------



## múcsony (2010 Szeptember 27)

6


----------



## dfery (2010 Szeptember 27)

04


----------



## múcsony (2010 Szeptember 27)

7


----------



## dfery (2010 Szeptember 27)

03


----------



## dfery (2010 Szeptember 27)

02


----------



## múcsony (2010 Szeptember 27)

8


----------



## dfery (2010 Szeptember 27)

01


----------



## múcsony (2010 Szeptember 27)

9


----------



## dfery (2010 Szeptember 27)

00


----------



## múcsony (2010 Szeptember 27)

10


----------



## múcsony (2010 Szeptember 27)

011


----------



## múcsony (2010 Szeptember 27)

012


----------



## múcsony (2010 Szeptember 27)

013


----------



## múcsony (2010 Szeptember 27)

014


----------



## múcsony (2010 Szeptember 27)

015


----------



## múcsony (2010 Szeptember 27)

016


----------



## múcsony (2010 Szeptember 27)

017


----------



## KBree (2010 Szeptember 27)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


 Szia! 
Én is szeretnék minél előbb bejutni.

Üdv.


----------



## Bothné (2010 Szeptember 27)

Ezt is lehet csinálni.


----------



## tündérke2011 (2010 Szeptember 27)

sziasztok


----------



## tündérke2011 (2010 Szeptember 27)

mi lehet a baj, már rég regisztráltam, megvolt a 20 hsz-em is és mégsem tudok letölteni erről az oldalról könyvet?


----------



## tündérke2011 (2010 Szeptember 27)

na megpróbálok még


----------



## tündérke2011 (2010 Szeptember 27)

üzenetet küldeni


----------



## tündérke2011 (2010 Szeptember 27)

valamiért


----------



## tündérke2011 (2010 Szeptember 27)

kitörlődtek


----------



## tündérke2011 (2010 Szeptember 27)

az üzeneteim


----------



## tündérke2011 (2010 Szeptember 27)

de sebaj


----------



## tündérke2011 (2010 Szeptember 27)

kezdem előlről.


----------



## tündérke2011 (2010 Szeptember 27)

szóval.


----------



## tündérke2011 (2010 Szeptember 27)

néhány vicces beszólást írok.


----------



## tündérke2011 (2010 Szeptember 27)

1.


----------



## tündérke2011 (2010 Szeptember 27)

2. "a bikicsunáj 2010 gerappája"


----------



## tündérke2011 (2010 Szeptember 27)

3. olyan fa hangom van, ha egy csepp víz érné, kirügyezne.


----------



## tündérke2011 (2010 Szeptember 27)

4. Darth Vader milyen lenne motoros bukósisakban? mint egy víztorony?


----------



## tündérke2011 (2010 Szeptember 27)

5. olyan buliba voltam, csavarlazítóra szúnyogirtót ittunk, aztán meg konfettit böfögtünk. király!


----------



## tündérke2011 (2010 Szeptember 27)

7.


----------



## tündérke2011 (2010 Szeptember 27)

8.több nem jut eszembe.


----------



## tündérke2011 (2010 Szeptember 27)

nna végre megvan a 20. remélem most már nem tűnik el. amúgy imádom ezt az oldalt!


----------



## salapapa (2010 Szeptember 27)

20-at? ide? most? nnnajó... 


Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


----------



## tjaczko (2010 Szeptember 27)

Örülök, hogy van ilyen oldal.


----------



## salapapa (2010 Szeptember 27)

02


----------



## tjaczko (2010 Szeptember 27)

Örülök, hogy tag lehetek.


----------



## salapapa (2010 Szeptember 27)

03


----------



## tjaczko (2010 Szeptember 27)

Sziasztok.


----------



## salapapa (2010 Szeptember 27)

04 - sala te most hová mégy?


----------



## tjaczko (2010 Szeptember 27)

Forgok


----------



## salapapa (2010 Szeptember 27)

05 - fejem mint a tök


----------



## tjaczko (2010 Szeptember 27)

Elszédülök..


----------



## salapapa (2010 Szeptember 27)

06 - mindent szabad


----------



## tjaczko (2010 Szeptember 27)

Jó sokat...


----------



## salapapa (2010 Szeptember 27)

07 - látom, nem vagyok egyedül


----------



## tjaczko (2010 Szeptember 27)

Beszélek...


----------



## salapapa (2010 Szeptember 27)

08 - elég sok ez a 20 mp


----------



## salapapa (2010 Szeptember 27)

09 - türelem...


----------



## tjaczko (2010 Szeptember 27)

Már ketten vagyunk


----------



## salapapa (2010 Szeptember 27)

10 - már a felénél tartok!


----------



## salapapa (2010 Szeptember 27)

11 - lassan, de haladunk Tieckóval!


----------



## salapapa (2010 Szeptember 27)

12 - tjaczkó... bocsi, elírtalak!


----------



## tjaczko (2010 Szeptember 27)

Hozé Alvarez


----------



## salapapa (2010 Szeptember 27)

13 - gyors vagyok... nem tudok ilyen lassan írni!


----------



## tjaczko (2010 Szeptember 27)

Bon Jovi és a többiek...


----------



## salapapa (2010 Szeptember 27)

13 - borz alom kivárni a 20 mp-et...


----------



## salapapa (2010 Szeptember 27)

14 - ......


----------



## tjaczko (2010 Szeptember 27)

Még is laasúnak érzem magam.


----------



## salapapa (2010 Szeptember 27)

15 - szeretném a homokórát megállítani!


----------



## tjaczko (2010 Szeptember 27)

U2


----------



## salapapa (2010 Szeptember 27)

16 - lassan mehetek vissza dolgozni


----------



## tjaczko (2010 Szeptember 27)

Hét meg a fája...


----------



## salapapa (2010 Szeptember 27)

U24


----------



## tjaczko (2010 Szeptember 27)

Tíz és a többiek...


----------



## salapapa (2010 Szeptember 27)

18 - nnna?


----------



## tjaczko (2010 Szeptember 27)

Ide verek, oda verek.


----------



## salapapa (2010 Szeptember 27)

19 - ez nem is GYORS válasz!


----------



## tjaczko (2010 Szeptember 27)

Itt vannak a pulóverek.


----------



## salapapa (2010 Szeptember 27)

s húsz!


----------



## salapapa (2010 Szeptember 27)

viszlát, szép napot!


----------



## tjaczko (2010 Szeptember 27)

17 és még egy kicsi.


----------



## tjaczko (2010 Szeptember 27)

18 ez már több.


----------



## tjaczko (2010 Szeptember 27)

19 majdnem meg van.


----------



## gajdi75 (2010 Szeptember 27)

uj tag


----------



## tjaczko (2010 Szeptember 27)

20 és elértem.


----------



## gajdi75 (2010 Szeptember 27)

kll


----------



## tjaczko (2010 Szeptember 27)

És egy a ráadás.


----------



## gajdi75 (2010 Szeptember 27)

lk


----------



## gajdi75 (2010 Szeptember 27)

élkj


----------



## gajdi75 (2010 Szeptember 27)

hgf


----------



## tjaczko (2010 Szeptember 27)

Még mindíg nem vagyok késszen.


----------



## gajdi75 (2010 Szeptember 27)

weds


----------



## tjaczko (2010 Szeptember 27)

Lássuk


----------



## gajdi75 (2010 Szeptember 27)

cxys


----------



## gajdi75 (2010 Szeptember 27)

mnb


----------



## gajdi75 (2010 Szeptember 27)

kjhgb


----------



## tjaczko (2010 Szeptember 27)

Még mindíg...


----------



## tjaczko (2010 Szeptember 27)

Most..


----------



## gajdi75 (2010 Szeptember 27)

kjhg


----------



## tjaczko (2010 Szeptember 27)

Talán


----------



## gajdi75 (2010 Szeptember 27)

lkasd


----------



## tjaczko (2010 Szeptember 27)

Ma..


----------



## gajdi75 (2010 Szeptember 27)

élkjhg


----------



## tjaczko (2010 Szeptember 27)

Sikerül?


----------



## gajdi75 (2010 Szeptember 27)

vbncn


----------



## gajdi75 (2010 Szeptember 27)

mnxds


----------



## gajdi75 (2010 Szeptember 27)

jhgafd


----------



## tjaczko (2010 Szeptember 27)

Már..


----------



## tjaczko (2010 Szeptember 27)

soha


----------



## tjaczko (2010 Szeptember 27)

nem


----------



## tjaczko (2010 Szeptember 27)

lesz


----------



## gajdi75 (2010 Szeptember 27)

poiuz


----------



## tjaczko (2010 Szeptember 27)

vége


----------



## gajdi75 (2010 Szeptember 27)

gfads


----------



## gajdi75 (2010 Szeptember 27)

poiu


----------



## gajdi75 (2010 Szeptember 27)

élpőo


----------



## gajdi75 (2010 Szeptember 27)

áépo


----------



## gajdi75 (2010 Szeptember 27)

vfds


----------



## gajdi75 (2010 Szeptember 27)

lkj


----------



## gajdi75 (2010 Szeptember 27)

gfd


----------



## gajdi75 (2010 Szeptember 27)

jhg


----------



## gajdi75 (2010 Szeptember 27)

lkjh


----------



## gajdi75 (2010 Szeptember 27)

épöo


----------



## gajdi75 (2010 Szeptember 27)

őélki


----------



## gajdi75 (2010 Szeptember 27)

hjbvg


----------



## gajdi75 (2010 Szeptember 27)

épol


----------



## gajdi75 (2010 Szeptember 27)

nhbg


----------



## gajdi75 (2010 Szeptember 27)

hgfr


----------



## gajdi75 (2010 Szeptember 27)

mnbg


----------



## gajdi75 (2010 Szeptember 27)

époi


----------



## 7Beus3 (2010 Szeptember 27)

mikor mehetünk már ebédelni?


----------



## gajdi75 (2010 Szeptember 27)

jhgt


----------



## 7Beus3 (2010 Szeptember 27)

s


----------



## gajdi75 (2010 Szeptember 27)

bgfr


----------



## 7Beus3 (2010 Szeptember 27)

z


----------



## gajdi75 (2010 Szeptember 27)

áőpé


----------



## 7Beus3 (2010 Szeptember 27)

e


----------



## 7Beus3 (2010 Szeptember 27)

r


----------



## gajdi75 (2010 Szeptember 27)

kiuj


----------



## 7Beus3 (2010 Szeptember 27)

et


----------



## gajdi75 (2010 Szeptember 27)

áőpél


----------



## 7Beus3 (2010 Szeptember 27)

n


----------



## 7Beus3 (2010 Szeptember 27)

é


----------



## 7Beus3 (2010 Szeptember 27)

k


----------



## 7Beus3 (2010 Szeptember 27)

h


----------



## 7Beus3 (2010 Szeptember 27)

a


----------



## 7Beus3 (2010 Szeptember 27)

za


----------



## 7Beus3 (2010 Szeptember 27)

m


----------



## 7Beus3 (2010 Szeptember 27)

en


----------



## 7Beus3 (2010 Szeptember 27)

ni


----------



## 7Beus3 (2010 Szeptember 27)

mo


----------



## pinsoft (2010 Szeptember 27)

*1etértés*

Tökéletesen egyet értek.


----------



## 7Beus3 (2010 Szeptember 27)

st


----------



## 7Beus3 (2010 Szeptember 27)

ez már a 18.


----------



## 7Beus3 (2010 Szeptember 27)

remélem jól számoltam


----------



## 7Beus3 (2010 Szeptember 27)

és végre itt a 20.!!!!


----------



## Rockerfeller (2010 Szeptember 27)

*Üdv*

Üdv mindenkinek


----------



## Rockerfeller (2010 Szeptember 27)

Most


----------



## Rockerfeller (2010 Szeptember 27)

sajnos


----------



## kiso66 (2010 Szeptember 27)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Rockerfeller (2010 Szeptember 27)

20


----------



## Rockerfeller (2010 Szeptember 27)

azaz


----------



## kiso66 (2010 Szeptember 27)

Ez már a 4.


----------



## Rockerfeller (2010 Szeptember 27)

húsz


----------



## Rockerfeller (2010 Szeptember 27)

teljesen


----------



## Rockerfeller (2010 Szeptember 27)

értelmetlen


----------



## Rockerfeller (2010 Szeptember 27)

hozzászólással


----------



## Rockerfeller (2010 Szeptember 27)

szennyezem


----------



## Rockerfeller (2010 Szeptember 27)

eme


----------



## Rockerfeller (2010 Szeptember 27)

remek


----------



## Rockerfeller (2010 Szeptember 27)

fórumot


----------



## Rockerfeller (2010 Szeptember 27)

ezért


----------



## Rockerfeller (2010 Szeptember 27)

sűrű


----------



## Rockerfeller (2010 Szeptember 27)

elnézést


----------



## Rockerfeller (2010 Szeptember 27)

kérek


----------



## Rockerfeller (2010 Szeptember 27)

minden


----------



## Rockerfeller (2010 Szeptember 27)

kedves


----------



## Rockerfeller (2010 Szeptember 27)

olvasótól... ha jól számolom, meg is van


----------



## Rockerfeller (2010 Szeptember 27)




----------



## sugica (2010 Szeptember 27)

sziasztok!


----------



## sugica (2010 Szeptember 27)

fontos


----------



## sugica (2010 Szeptember 27)

nekem


----------



## sugica (2010 Szeptember 27)

az


----------



## sugica (2010 Szeptember 27)

hogy


----------



## sugica (2010 Szeptember 27)

az egyik


----------



## sugica (2010 Szeptember 27)

kedvenc


----------



## sugica (2010 Szeptember 27)

könyvemet


----------



## sugica (2010 Szeptember 27)

letölthessem.


----------



## sugica (2010 Szeptember 27)

A


----------



## sugica (2010 Szeptember 27)

címe:


----------



## sugica (2010 Szeptember 27)

csodák könyve


----------



## sugica (2010 Szeptember 27)

vagy


----------



## sugica (2010 Szeptember 27)

csodák útja


----------



## sugica (2010 Szeptember 27)

régóta


----------



## sugica (2010 Szeptember 27)

keresem


----------



## sugica (2010 Szeptember 27)

már


----------



## sugica (2010 Szeptember 27)

ez a könyvet.


----------



## csaos (2010 Szeptember 27)

Legjobb iskola a tapasztalás.


----------



## sugica (2010 Szeptember 27)

köszönöm


----------



## sugica (2010 Szeptember 27)

a lehetőséget


----------



## sugica (2010 Szeptember 27)

Sugica


----------



## csaos (2010 Szeptember 27)

könyv


----------



## buffy80 (2010 Szeptember 27)

*)*

Köszi


----------



## buffy80 (2010 Szeptember 27)

jelen1


----------



## buffy80 (2010 Szeptember 27)

kiss


----------



## buffy80 (2010 Szeptember 27)

3


----------



## Goofyka79 (2010 Szeptember 27)

*Siker*

Végre


----------



## Naim (2010 Szeptember 27)

Helló Mindenkinek!


----------



## itoros (2010 Szeptember 27)

á


----------



## Goofyka79 (2010 Szeptember 27)

Pesten szép napsütés van.


----------



## itoros (2010 Szeptember 27)

r


----------



## itoros (2010 Szeptember 27)

v


----------



## Goofyka79 (2010 Szeptember 27)

Üdvözlet a tagoknak.


----------



## itoros (2010 Szeptember 27)

z


----------



## sugica (2010 Szeptember 27)

esetleg ha valakinek a csodák könyve megvan magyarul ,nagyon megköszönném ha elküldené_.V_agy ha nem jelent még meg akkor segítene abban ,hogy mikor fog.Annyit tudok2010
Köszönöm még egyszer.


----------



## buffy80 (2010 Szeptember 27)

4


----------



## itoros (2010 Szeptember 27)

t


----------



## buffy80 (2010 Szeptember 27)

5


----------



## Goofyka79 (2010 Szeptember 27)

Fúj a szél egy kicsit.


----------



## buffy80 (2010 Szeptember 27)

:!:


----------



## itoros (2010 Szeptember 27)

ü


----------



## buffy80 (2010 Szeptember 27)

:shock:


----------



## dodó21 (2010 Szeptember 27)

Süss fel nap!


----------



## buffy80 (2010 Szeptember 27)




----------



## dodó21 (2010 Szeptember 27)

4


----------



## buffy80 (2010 Szeptember 27)

kiss


----------



## itoros (2010 Szeptember 27)

rr


----------



## buffy80 (2010 Szeptember 27)

:d)


----------



## dodó21 (2010 Szeptember 27)




----------



## Goofyka79 (2010 Szeptember 27)

Szeretem a keresztszemes kézimunkákat.


----------



## itoros (2010 Szeptember 27)

ő


----------



## buffy80 (2010 Szeptember 27)

9


----------



## buffy80 (2010 Szeptember 27)

már csak 9 .))


----------



## itoros (2010 Szeptember 27)

tükör


----------



## Goofyka79 (2010 Szeptember 27)

És a nap felsütött.


----------



## buffy80 (2010 Szeptember 27)

:-?:0::0::0:


----------



## itoros (2010 Szeptember 27)

fúrógép


----------



## buffy80 (2010 Szeptember 27)

:88:


----------



## dodó21 (2010 Szeptember 27)

Mindenki gyűjti az üzeneteket?


----------



## buffy80 (2010 Szeptember 27)

:55:


----------



## Goofyka79 (2010 Szeptember 27)

++++++++14.


----------



## buffy80 (2010 Szeptember 27)

\\m/


----------



## dodó21 (2010 Szeptember 27)

3


----------



## buffy80 (2010 Szeptember 27)

:55::55::55:


----------



## buffy80 (2010 Szeptember 27)

kiss


----------



## dodó21 (2010 Szeptember 27)

pámpárá


----------



## buffy80 (2010 Szeptember 27)

:34::--:


----------



## Goofyka79 (2010 Szeptember 27)

Látom más is gyűjtöget.


----------



## dodó21 (2010 Szeptember 27)




----------



## Lánycsókiovisok (2010 Szeptember 27)




----------



## Lánycsókiovisok (2010 Szeptember 27)

hm


----------



## itoros (2010 Szeptember 27)

árvíztűrő tükör


----------



## Lánycsókiovisok (2010 Szeptember 27)

ezen kívül még 5


----------



## dodó21 (2010 Szeptember 27)

(y)


----------



## itoros (2010 Szeptember 27)

árvíztűrő tükörfúrógép


----------



## Lánycsókiovisok (2010 Szeptember 27)

5


----------



## Goofyka79 (2010 Szeptember 27)

Szeretem a Daniell Stell könyveket.


----------



## dodó21 (2010 Szeptember 27)

nekem 11


----------



## itoros (2010 Szeptember 27)

árvíztűrő tükörfúrógép 2


----------



## Lánycsókiovisok (2010 Szeptember 27)

:*


----------



## dodó21 (2010 Szeptember 27)

Müller Péter, Coelho


----------



## Goofyka79 (2010 Szeptember 27)

Rendesen gyűjtögettek.


----------



## pibi (2010 Szeptember 27)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Lánycsókiovisok (2010 Szeptember 27)

wwwww


----------



## pibi (2010 Szeptember 27)

Üdvözlök mindenkit!


----------



## dodó21 (2010 Szeptember 27)

d


----------



## Goofyka79 (2010 Szeptember 27)

Sok van még hátra.


----------



## Lánycsókiovisok (2010 Szeptember 27)

Én utoljára az alkonyatot olvastam mind a 4 könyvet.


----------



## pibi (2010 Szeptember 27)

Elnézést!


----------



## dodó21 (2010 Szeptember 27)

Mindenki azért van itt


----------



## Lánycsókiovisok (2010 Szeptember 27)

Annyira nem gáz, egész megtetszett


----------



## pibi (2010 Szeptember 27)

Csak gyűjtöm a hozzászólásaimat.


----------



## dodó21 (2010 Szeptember 27)

10 perc!


----------



## Lánycsókiovisok (2010 Szeptember 27)

na és ez az utlolsó


----------



## zsanetteniko (2010 Szeptember 27)

sziasztok


----------



## dodó21 (2010 Szeptember 27)

Csak már semmi ötlet...


----------



## Lánycsókiovisok (2010 Szeptember 27)

sziasztok


----------



## zsanetteniko (2010 Szeptember 27)

1


----------



## Goofyka79 (2010 Szeptember 27)

Még kilenc.


----------



## zsanetteniko (2010 Szeptember 27)

2


----------



## dodó21 (2010 Szeptember 27)

Szia! Üdvözlünk a hozzászólás gyűjtők között!


----------



## pibi (2010 Szeptember 27)

Látom, hogy ...


----------



## Lánycsókiovisok (2010 Szeptember 27)

Írj dodó21 a hobbidról. Mindig egy-egy mondatot és hamar meg lesz


----------



## dodó21 (2010 Szeptember 27)

Schnell, schnell!


----------



## pibi (2010 Szeptember 27)

többen is


----------



## zsanetteniko (2010 Szeptember 27)

3


----------



## Goofyka79 (2010 Szeptember 27)

Szeretek olvasni.


----------



## dodó21 (2010 Szeptember 27)

Éljen görkorizás!


----------



## pibi (2010 Szeptember 27)

gyűjtögetünk.


----------



## zsanetteniko (2010 Szeptember 27)

4


----------



## dodó21 (2010 Szeptember 27)

Lassan kész leszek


----------



## Goofyka79 (2010 Szeptember 27)

Kedvenc iróim közé tartozik Sandra Brown.


----------



## itoros (2010 Szeptember 27)

ár


----------



## zsanetteniko (2010 Szeptember 27)

5


----------



## itoros (2010 Szeptember 27)

ui


----------



## Goofyka79 (2010 Szeptember 27)

Valamint Susan Elizabeth.


----------



## itoros (2010 Szeptember 27)

16


----------



## dodó21 (2010 Szeptember 27)

Januárban regisztráltam, de egészen idáig nem volt semmi kedvem ennyi hozzászóláshoz


----------



## zsanetteniko (2010 Szeptember 27)

6


----------



## itoros (2010 Szeptember 27)

17


----------



## dodó21 (2010 Szeptember 27)

Remélem most már minden sikerül! További jó szórakozást!


----------



## zsanetteniko (2010 Szeptember 27)

7


----------



## Goofyka79 (2010 Szeptember 27)

Olvasni jó.


----------



## itoros (2010 Szeptember 27)

18


----------



## zsanetteniko (2010 Szeptember 27)

8


----------



## itoros (2010 Szeptember 27)

19


----------



## zsanetteniko (2010 Szeptember 27)

9


----------



## zsanetteniko (2010 Szeptember 27)

10


----------



## zsanetteniko (2010 Szeptember 27)

11


----------



## Goofyka79 (2010 Szeptember 27)

Elállt a szél Pesten.


----------



## itoros (2010 Szeptember 27)

20


----------



## dodó21 (2010 Szeptember 27)

Nem sikerül


----------



## Goofyka79 (2010 Szeptember 27)

Hajrá már csak pár üzi kell.


----------



## zsanetteniko (2010 Szeptember 27)

12


----------



## Goofyka79 (2010 Szeptember 27)

Szerintetek Nora Roberts jó iró???


----------



## zsanetteniko (2010 Szeptember 27)

13


----------



## zsanetteniko (2010 Szeptember 27)

14


----------



## zsanetteniko (2010 Szeptember 27)

15


----------



## itoros (2010 Szeptember 27)

21


----------



## zsanetteniko (2010 Szeptember 27)

16


----------



## zsanetteniko (2010 Szeptember 27)

17


----------



## zsanetteniko (2010 Szeptember 27)

18


----------



## zsanetteniko (2010 Szeptember 27)

19


----------



## zsanetteniko (2010 Szeptember 27)

20!


----------



## Goofyka79 (2010 Szeptember 27)

És 20.


----------



## blisszi (2010 Szeptember 27)

sziasztok


----------



## blisszi (2010 Szeptember 27)

2.


----------



## blisszi (2010 Szeptember 27)

3.


----------



## Tibri (2010 Szeptember 27)

2


----------



## blisszi (2010 Szeptember 27)

4.


----------



## Tibri (2010 Szeptember 27)

3


----------



## blisszi (2010 Szeptember 27)

5.


----------



## Tibri (2010 Szeptember 27)

4


----------



## blisszi (2010 Szeptember 27)

6.


----------



## Tibri (2010 Szeptember 27)

5


----------



## blisszi (2010 Szeptember 27)

7.


----------



## Tibri (2010 Szeptember 27)

6


----------



## Tibri (2010 Szeptember 27)

7


----------



## blisszi (2010 Szeptember 27)

8.


----------



## Tibri (2010 Szeptember 27)

8


----------



## wick€d (2010 Szeptember 27)

Egy idő után megtanulod a finom különbségtételt a kézfogás és az önfeláldozás között.


----------



## blisszi (2010 Szeptember 27)

9.


----------



## Tibri (2010 Szeptember 27)

9


----------



## wick€d (2010 Szeptember 27)

Megtanulod, hogy a vonzalom nem azonos a szerelemmel és a társaság a biztonsággal.


----------



## Tibri (2010 Szeptember 27)

10


----------



## wick€d (2010 Szeptember 27)

Kezded megérteni, hogy a csók nem pecsét és a bók nem esküszó.


----------



## blisszi (2010 Szeptember 27)

10.


----------



## wick€d (2010 Szeptember 27)

Hozzászoksz hogy emelt fővel és nyitott szemmel fogadd a vereséget: a felnőtt méltóságával, nem pedig a gyermek kétségbeesésével.


----------



## Tibri (2010 Szeptember 27)

11


----------



## blisszi (2010 Szeptember 27)

11.


----------



## Tibri (2010 Szeptember 27)

12


----------



## wick€d (2010 Szeptember 27)

És belejössz hogy minden tervedet a mára alapozd, mert a holnap talaja túl ingatag ehhez.


----------



## Tibri (2010 Szeptember 27)

13


----------



## wick€d (2010 Szeptember 27)

Egy idő után megtapasztalod, hogy még a napsugár is éget ha túl sokáig ér.


----------



## Tibri (2010 Szeptember 27)

14


----------



## wick€d (2010 Szeptember 27)

Műveld hát saját kertecskédet, magad ékesítsd fel lelkedet, s ne mástól várd, hogy virágot hozzon neked.


----------



## blisszi (2010 Szeptember 27)

12.


----------



## Tibri (2010 Szeptember 27)

15


----------



## blisszi (2010 Szeptember 27)

13.


----------



## wick€d (2010 Szeptember 27)

Így megtanulod, hogy valóban sokat kibírsz. Hogy valóban erős vagy.. és valóban értékes.


----------



## blisszi (2010 Szeptember 27)

13....


----------



## Tibri (2010 Szeptember 27)

16


----------



## blisszi (2010 Szeptember 27)

14..


----------



## Tibri (2010 Szeptember 27)

17


----------



## blisszi (2010 Szeptember 27)

15...


----------



## Tibri (2010 Szeptember 27)

18


----------



## blisszi (2010 Szeptember 27)

15 ))


----------



## Tibri (2010 Szeptember 27)

19


----------



## Tibri (2010 Szeptember 27)

20:..:


----------



## wick€d (2010 Szeptember 27)

9


----------



## wick€d (2010 Szeptember 27)

10


----------



## wick€d (2010 Szeptember 27)

11


----------



## wick€d (2010 Szeptember 27)

12


----------



## wick€d (2010 Szeptember 27)

13


----------



## wick€d (2010 Szeptember 27)

14


----------



## Goofyka79 (2010 Szeptember 27)

Jó étvágyat az ebédhez


----------



## wick€d (2010 Szeptember 27)

15


----------



## Pizsike79 (2010 Szeptember 27)

üdv!


----------



## Pizsike79 (2010 Szeptember 27)




----------



## Goofyka79 (2010 Szeptember 27)

Üdvözlet a kedves fórumozóknak.


----------



## Pizsike79 (2010 Szeptember 27)

nem vágom...


----------



## blisszi (2010 Szeptember 27)

16


----------



## Hannos (2010 Szeptember 27)

*üdv*

üdvözlök mindenki


----------



## Pizsike79 (2010 Szeptember 27)

szia!
most akkor csak irogassak magamban??és így számít a 20??


----------



## blisszi (2010 Szeptember 27)

17


----------



## wick€d (2010 Szeptember 27)

Üdv a gyűjtögetőknek.


----------



## Pizsike79 (2010 Szeptember 27)

itt mindjárt esik...


----------



## blisszi (2010 Szeptember 27)

18


----------



## Pizsike79 (2010 Szeptember 27)

ez jó...


----------



## Hannos (2010 Szeptember 27)

*üdv*

mindenkit üdvözlök


----------



## Pizsike79 (2010 Szeptember 27)

haladok...


----------



## Pizsike79 (2010 Szeptember 27)

szia! te is hajtasz a 20-ra?


----------



## blisszi (2010 Szeptember 27)

kezdek fáradni itt a nagy gyüjtögetésben


----------



## Pizsike79 (2010 Szeptember 27)

:d


----------



## blisszi (2010 Szeptember 27)

19 :d


----------



## Goofyka79 (2010 Szeptember 27)

További szép napot és jó üzenetgyűjtést kivánok.


----------



## Pizsike79 (2010 Szeptember 27)

Még 10...


----------



## wick€d (2010 Szeptember 27)

Igen Pizsike, számít a húsz. =)


----------



## Pizsike79 (2010 Szeptember 27)

9


----------



## blisszi (2010 Szeptember 27)

20 elvileg


----------



## Pizsike79 (2010 Szeptember 27)

8


----------



## Pizsike79 (2010 Szeptember 27)

7


----------



## blisszi (2010 Szeptember 27)

sikerült


----------



## wick€d (2010 Szeptember 27)

1-2 kósza felhő az égen, a többi az éjjel odébbállt.


----------



## Pizsike79 (2010 Szeptember 27)

6


----------



## Pizsike79 (2010 Szeptember 27)

5


----------



## Pizsike79 (2010 Szeptember 27)

Már csak 4


----------



## wick€d (2010 Szeptember 27)

blisszi, te már 24-nél jársz.
Balra a neved alatt írja az elküldött üzeneteid számát.


----------



## Pizsike79 (2010 Szeptember 27)

3


----------



## Pizsike79 (2010 Szeptember 27)

2


----------



## Pizsike79 (2010 Szeptember 27)

1


----------



## Pizsike79 (2010 Szeptember 27)

és igen!!!!


----------



## Pizsike79 (2010 Szeptember 27)

akkor most már csak az órákat számolom...


----------



## Pizsike79 (2010 Szeptember 27)

Köszönöm ismét ezt a remek lehetőséget!!!


----------



## wick€d (2010 Szeptember 27)

20, de lesz még párja bőven. Első a kötelesség.


----------



## Pizsike79 (2010 Szeptember 27)

Akkor további jó gyűjtögetést!!


----------



## Pizsike79 (2010 Szeptember 27)

Szép napot!
Sziasztok!!!


----------



## Pizsike79 (2010 Szeptember 27)




----------



## wick€d (2010 Szeptember 27)

Én összedobok egy szerény honlapot így unalmamban, rajzolgaotk egy kicsit és megnézek 1-2 részt a Doktor House-ból. Szép napot.


----------



## Hannos (2010 Szeptember 27)

*hurrá*

Kisütött a nap!


----------



## blisszi (2010 Szeptember 27)

: ) csak nekem nem enged semmit letölteni?


----------



## Hannos (2010 Szeptember 27)

*üdv*

szép nap ez a mai


----------



## kori75 (2010 Szeptember 27)

Sziasztok! Itt egy kissé borongós, de vidám.


----------



## BButch (2010 Szeptember 27)

Hát nem tudom jó-e ez a rendszer. De ha kell szorgalmasan posztolok.


----------



## BButch (2010 Szeptember 27)

Már 3 ill 4. hozzászólásom van, de sajna lassú a net... Thome


----------



## Don G (2010 Szeptember 27)

végre megtaláltam hogy hova lehet írni  no comment ))))


----------



## Don G (2010 Szeptember 27)

nem kicsit lassú


----------



## Don G (2010 Szeptember 27)

mintha egy örökkévalóság lenne mire elküldi


----------



## Don G (2010 Szeptember 27)

ez a 4


----------



## Don G (2010 Szeptember 27)

ez az 5. 
lesz még pár ilyen


----------



## Don G (2010 Szeptember 27)

6.


----------



## Don G (2010 Szeptember 27)

7.


----------



## Don G (2010 Szeptember 27)

8.


----------



## Don G (2010 Szeptember 27)

9.


----------



## Don G (2010 Szeptember 27)

megvan a fele


----------



## Don G (2010 Szeptember 27)

11.


----------



## Don G (2010 Szeptember 27)

12.


----------



## Don G (2010 Szeptember 27)

13. ennek sok értelme van


----------



## Don G (2010 Szeptember 27)

14.


----------



## Don G (2010 Szeptember 27)

15.


----------



## Don G (2010 Szeptember 27)

16.


----------



## Don G (2010 Szeptember 27)

17.


----------



## Don G (2010 Szeptember 27)

18.


----------



## Don G (2010 Szeptember 27)

19.


----------



## Don G (2010 Szeptember 27)

végre a 20.


----------



## Don G (2010 Szeptember 27)

21. mert biztos ami biztos


----------



## Omega7plusz (2010 Szeptember 27)

22


----------



## Hannos (2010 Szeptember 27)

ez már a 21.


----------



## Omega7plusz (2010 Szeptember 27)

6


----------



## Omega7plusz (2010 Szeptember 27)

7


----------



## sztike81 (2010 Szeptember 27)

*segítség*

Sziasztok!

Megvan a 20 üzenetem, s már egy hete regisztráltam, mégsem tudok csatolmányokat megnyitni. :cry:
Tudna valaki segíteni?

Nagyon köszi!


----------



## Omega7plusz (2010 Szeptember 27)

8


----------



## Omega7plusz (2010 Szeptember 27)

9


----------



## Omega7plusz (2010 Szeptember 27)

Nekem meg valahogy eltűntek a hozzászólásaim 2007 óta


----------



## Omega7plusz (2010 Szeptember 27)

11


----------



## Omega7plusz (2010 Szeptember 27)

12


----------



## Gyusza20 (2010 Szeptember 27)

sziasztok


----------



## Omega7plusz (2010 Szeptember 27)

13


----------



## Omega7plusz (2010 Szeptember 27)

14


----------



## Omega7plusz (2010 Szeptember 27)

15


----------



## Gyusza20 (2010 Szeptember 27)

üdv mindenkinek innen győrből


----------



## Omega7plusz (2010 Szeptember 27)

16


----------



## Omega7plusz (2010 Szeptember 27)

17


----------



## Omega7plusz (2010 Szeptember 27)

18


----------



## Omega7plusz (2010 Szeptember 27)

19


----------



## Gyusza20 (2010 Szeptember 27)

4


----------



## Omega7plusz (2010 Szeptember 27)

20


----------



## Gyusza20 (2010 Szeptember 27)

6


----------



## Gyusza20 (2010 Szeptember 27)

9


----------



## Gyusza20 (2010 Szeptember 27)

10


----------



## Gyusza20 (2010 Szeptember 27)

12


----------



## Barkoczi (2010 Szeptember 27)

ysbvgysdvg


----------



## Barkoczi (2010 Szeptember 27)

sdgsdg


----------



## Barkoczi (2010 Szeptember 27)

dfhjfjf


----------



## Barkoczi (2010 Szeptember 27)

mb iug iou


----------



## verici (2010 Szeptember 27)

Nagyon tetszenek ezek a dolgok, igaz, hogy meg nem tolthetek le de orulok,hogy leteznek ilyen lehetosegek is.


----------



## Barkoczi (2010 Szeptember 27)

aad


----------



## Barkoczi (2010 Szeptember 27)

asfasf


----------



## femonika (2010 Szeptember 27)

1a


----------



## femonika (2010 Szeptember 27)

2a


----------



## femonika (2010 Szeptember 27)

3a


----------



## femonika (2010 Szeptember 27)

4a


----------



## femonika (2010 Szeptember 27)

6a


----------



## femonika (2010 Szeptember 27)

9a


----------



## gabika28 (2010 Szeptember 27)

üdv mindenkinek


----------



## femonika (2010 Szeptember 27)

5a


----------



## femonika (2010 Szeptember 27)

7a


----------



## femonika (2010 Szeptember 27)

8a


----------



## femonika (2010 Szeptember 27)

10a


----------



## macleod (2010 Szeptember 27)

Mindegy,


----------



## femonika (2010 Szeptember 27)

11a


----------



## gabika28 (2010 Szeptember 27)

szép napot


----------



## femonika (2010 Szeptember 27)

12a


----------



## femonika (2010 Szeptember 27)

13a


----------



## femonika (2010 Szeptember 27)

14a


----------



## macleod (2010 Szeptember 27)

Mindegy, mi voltam:


----------



## femonika (2010 Szeptember 27)

15a


----------



## femonika (2010 Szeptember 27)

16a


----------



## femonika (2010 Szeptember 27)

17a


----------



## sape 60 (2010 Szeptember 27)

Helló.


----------



## femonika (2010 Szeptember 27)

18a


----------



## femonika (2010 Szeptember 27)

19a


----------



## femonika (2010 Szeptember 27)

20a


----------



## femonika (2010 Szeptember 27)

21a


----------



## macleod (2010 Szeptember 27)

Mindegy, mi voltam: voltam


----------



## macleod (2010 Szeptember 27)

Mindegy, mi voltam: voltam az


----------



## macleod (2010 Szeptember 27)

Mindegy, mi voltam: voltam az ami,


----------



## macleod (2010 Szeptember 27)

Mindegy, mi voltam: voltam az ami,
Egy hang voltam


----------



## macleod (2010 Szeptember 27)

Mindegy, mi voltam: voltam az ami,
Egy hang voltam az Isten


----------



## macleod (2010 Szeptember 27)

Mindegy, mi voltam: voltam az ami,
Egy hang voltam


----------



## macleod (2010 Szeptember 27)

Mindegy, mi voltam: voltam az ami,
Egy hang voltam az Isten énekében


----------



## macleod (2010 Szeptember 27)

Mindegy, mi voltam: voltam az ami,
Egy hang voltam az Isten énekében
És kár


----------



## macleod (2010 Szeptember 27)

Mindegy, mi voltam: voltam az ami,
Egy hang voltam az Isten énekében
És kár


----------



## macleod (2010 Szeptember 27)

Mindegy, mi voltam: voltam az ami,
Egy hang voltam az Isten énekében
És kár lett volna


----------



## macleod (2010 Szeptember 27)

Mindegy, mi voltam: voltam az ami,
Egy hang voltam az Isten énekében
És kár lett volna


----------



## szagnesm (2010 Szeptember 27)

sziasztok


----------



## szagnesm (2010 Szeptember 27)

nagyon örülök, hogy vannak még olyanok, akik másokon szeretnének segíteni.


----------



## macleod (2010 Szeptember 27)

Mindegy, mi voltam: voltam az ami,
Egy hang voltam az Isten énekében
És kár lett volna el nem


----------



## macleod (2010 Szeptember 27)

Mindegy, mi voltam: voltam az ami,
Egy hang voltam az Isten énekében
És kár lett volna el nem


----------



## macleod (2010 Szeptember 27)

Mindegy, mi voltam: voltam az ami,
Egy hang voltam az Isten énekében
És kár lett volna el nem hangzani.
Nagy Zoltán


----------



## macleod (2010 Szeptember 27)

Mindegy, mi voltam: voltam az ami,
Egy hang voltam az Isten énekében
És kár lett volna el nem hangzani.
Nagy Zoltán


----------



## lanlin (2010 Szeptember 27)

1.


----------



## lanlin (2010 Szeptember 27)

2.száz év magány


----------



## lanlin (2010 Szeptember 27)

3. szerelem a kolera idején


----------



## hiperlink (2010 Szeptember 27)

*Sziasztok*

Jelen vagyok, s leszek, és annyira szeretnék már húsz hozzászólásnál tartani...
üdv,
Zsolt


----------



## Ágika30 (2010 Szeptember 27)

Szia!


----------



## Ágika30 (2010 Szeptember 27)

Én is a 20 hozzászólásra gyúrok!


----------



## Ágika30 (2010 Szeptember 27)

Lassan majd összejön.


----------



## Ágika30 (2010 Szeptember 27)

Mondjuk nem szeretek magammal beszélgetni


----------



## Ágika30 (2010 Szeptember 27)

most tényleg számoljak?


----------



## Ágika30 (2010 Szeptember 27)

Na akkor 1.


----------



## Ágika30 (2010 Szeptember 27)

Vagyis inkább alszom.


----------



## Ágika30 (2010 Szeptember 27)

Holnap sok dolgom lesz.


----------



## Studentu (2010 Szeptember 27)

joszerencset


----------



## Ágika30 (2010 Szeptember 27)

Vinnem kell a kicsit orvoshoz


----------



## Ágika30 (2010 Szeptember 27)

De lassan gyűlik!


----------



## Ágika30 (2010 Szeptember 27)

Hát a felén már túl vagyok.


----------



## palazs007 (2010 Szeptember 27)

Én is beköszönök


----------



## palazs007 (2010 Szeptember 27)

Egy kis malac hopp hopp hopp....


----------



## palazs007 (2010 Szeptember 27)

Bagoly mondja verébnek, hogy: "szia veréb!!"


----------



## palazs007 (2010 Szeptember 27)

A hazug ember, hamarabb utól éri a sánta kutyát, ha van motorja...


----------



## palazs007 (2010 Szeptember 27)

Infra: "Te is fiam bluetooth?"


----------



## várakozó (2010 Szeptember 27)

örülök, hogy megtaláltalak benneteket!


----------



## palazs007 (2010 Szeptember 27)

Hogy hívják a világ legnagyobb gilisztáját?
GINISZta


----------



## amazonkindle (2010 Szeptember 27)

Sziasztok


----------



## angel755 (2010 Szeptember 27)

*sziasztok*

Sziasztok


----------



## amazonkindle (2010 Szeptember 27)

Eddig jó helynek tűnik ez a társaság, amit eddig láttam, jókedvre derített


----------



## amazonkindle (2010 Szeptember 27)

Szia Angel


----------



## palazs007 (2010 Szeptember 27)

egy boszorka van 3 fia van, egyik füvet nyírni jár, másik este inni jár,...............
a harmadik meg bennt gépezik a kis szobában a 2. emeleten


----------



## amazonkindle (2010 Szeptember 27)

mea culpa elírtam a nevedet


----------



## amazonkindle (2010 Szeptember 27)

még 16...


----------



## amazonkindle (2010 Szeptember 27)

holnap folyt köv


----------



## palazs007 (2010 Szeptember 27)

Hull a szilva a fáról most jöttem monostorpáiból
Ej haj luca luca, de megéheztem....(hoznál egy pohár joghurtot?)


----------



## palazs007 (2010 Szeptember 27)

Szia mindenki!


----------



## amazonkindle (2010 Szeptember 27)

magyar nyelvet tanulóknak:
én dolgozom, te dolgozol, ő lop
én fizetést kapok, te fizetést kapsz, ő segélyt kap


----------



## palazs007 (2010 Szeptember 27)

A légy, jó mindhalálig


----------



## amazonkindle (2010 Szeptember 27)

jó éjt mindenkinek


----------



## vminya (2010 Szeptember 27)

hello


----------



## amazonkindle (2010 Szeptember 27)

próba cseresznye még folytatom


----------



## palazs007 (2010 Szeptember 27)

megkívántam egy csokis müzlit.... de sztem most nem nagyon tudnám végrehajtani a beszerzésnél jól bevált, vásárlás címszó alatt működő procedúrát, mert zárva van az összes bolt, ráadásul én az összes alatt egy kis boltot értek ami itt van a faluban....de mondjuk az sem biztos


----------



## várakozó (2010 Szeptember 27)

köszi!


----------



## amazonkindle (2010 Szeptember 27)

még 11...


----------



## palazs007 (2010 Szeptember 27)

amazonkindle jó későn írogatunk itt 
Egyébként üdvözletem


----------



## amazonkindle (2010 Szeptember 27)

félúton
tévúton?
én únom...
még gyúrom!!


----------



## amazonkindle (2010 Szeptember 27)

kedves bond, igazad van, későn írogatunk és részemről hülyeségeket


----------



## várakozó (2010 Szeptember 27)

nagyon jó dolgokat lehet itt találni


----------



## palazs007 (2010 Szeptember 27)

gyúrjunk vazze!


----------



## amazonkindle (2010 Szeptember 27)

még négy kell...
én mértem.
és néztem,
két éjjel,
és léptem.


----------



## palazs007 (2010 Szeptember 27)

Hát részemről is elég merész gondolatok jönnek itt sorba..ilyenkor valahogy ilyenek jönnek


----------



## amazonkindle (2010 Szeptember 27)

jó hely ez, csak ez a húsz hozzászólás....


----------



## amazonkindle (2010 Szeptember 27)

szameg ez még csak a 15-dik...


----------



## palazs007 (2010 Szeptember 27)

esetlen ez... nem szeretem mert nem szedhetem le, melyben kedvemet lelem..


----------



## amazonkindle (2010 Szeptember 27)

16


----------



## palazs007 (2010 Szeptember 27)

:s


----------



## palazs007 (2010 Szeptember 27)

hádé lakodalom van a mi utcánkban, ....hej!!


----------



## amazonkindle (2010 Szeptember 27)

türelem
türelem
TÜRELEM


----------



## amazonkindle (2010 Szeptember 27)

18


----------



## amazonkindle (2010 Szeptember 27)

19


----------



## palazs007 (2010 Szeptember 27)

postás mozart 2 szer csenget. (de frankó ritmusban...


----------



## amazonkindle (2010 Szeptember 27)

Húúúúúúúsz


----------



## palazs007 (2010 Szeptember 27)

19


----------



## palazs007 (2010 Szeptember 27)

itt hagysz?


----------



## palazs007 (2010 Szeptember 27)

még mindíg nem tudok leszedni semmit...:S


----------



## verici (2010 Szeptember 27)

alig varom,hogy en is megtekinthessem ezt sok jo anyagot!


----------



## amazonkindle (2010 Szeptember 27)

két nap kell még...


----------



## várakozó (2010 Szeptember 27)

mit rontok el?


----------



## amazonkindle (2010 Szeptember 27)

gyere vissza holnap után


----------



## várakozó (2010 Szeptember 27)

már több, mint 20 üzenetem van, mégsem tudok letölteni!!!


----------



## amazonkindle (2010 Szeptember 27)

türelem


----------



## amazonkindle (2010 Szeptember 27)

20 üzenet ÉS kétnapos regisztráció


----------



## várakozó (2010 Szeptember 27)

nem ma regisztráltam.


----------



## várakozó (2010 Szeptember 27)

a 20 hozzászólás után kell 2 napnak eltelnie?


----------



## amazonkindle (2010 Szeptember 27)

igen, utána..


----------



## várakozó (2010 Szeptember 27)

szia, itt vagy még?


----------



## várakozó (2010 Szeptember 27)

látom, köszi! úgy látszik félreértettem. köszi!


----------



## várakozó (2010 Szeptember 27)

akkor visszanézek holnapután, most meg megyek aludni. Jó éjt!


----------



## babatt (2010 Szeptember 28)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg



Köszi szépen


----------



## verici (2010 Szeptember 28)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


Koszi


----------



## verici (2010 Szeptember 28)

Koszi szepen


----------



## verici (2010 Szeptember 28)

En meg nem tudom mit kell tennem, de maj belejovok. Koszi


----------



## verici (2010 Szeptember 28)

Remelem nem csinalok hujeseget


----------



## verici (2010 Szeptember 28)

Alig varom a pillanatot,hogy en is megtekinthessem az oldalakat


----------



## verici (2010 Szeptember 28)

Nagyon reg keresgelek ezen az oldalon, de eddig nem regisztraltam, de mos orulok ennek. Koszi


----------



## verici (2010 Szeptember 28)

Most lassan megyek lefekudni. Jo ejszakat!


----------



## verici (2010 Szeptember 28)

Koszi szepen


----------



## verici (2010 Szeptember 28)

Nagyon csodalatosak!


----------



## leonardo32 (2010 Szeptember 28)

Sziasztok!

Szeretnék összegyűjteni 20 hozzászólást, de nem akarom hülyeségekkel teletölteni ezt a Topicot. Ilyenkor mi a teendő?


----------



## leonardo32 (2010 Szeptember 28)

Írjak 20 hozzászólást egymás után?


----------



## leonardo32 (2010 Szeptember 28)

Vagy más Topicok-ba is írjak?


----------



## leonardo32 (2010 Szeptember 28)

Egy zenei alapot kellene letöltenem egy iskolának, ezért próbálok most összegyűjteni 20 hozzászólást.


----------



## Intuitiv (2010 Szeptember 28)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


Miért van ez a 20 hozzászólásos szabály?


----------



## leonardo32 (2010 Szeptember 28)

A "Legyetek jók, ha tudtok" zenei alapjára lenne szükségük.


----------



## Intuitiv (2010 Szeptember 28)

*re*



Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


re


----------



## Intuitiv (2010 Szeptember 28)

Az élet értelmét keresem


----------



## Intuitiv (2010 Szeptember 28)

Az élet az ma csodás dolog és én hozzá idomulok


----------



## leonardo32 (2010 Szeptember 28)

Ezt én sem tudom, miért van rá szükség, de az biztos, hogy egy ideig ideláncolja a látogatókat a gép elé.


----------



## Intuitiv (2010 Szeptember 28)

Ezért vagyok őrült, kicsit őrült. 20 mp


----------



## leonardo32 (2010 Szeptember 28)

Milyen az idő nálatok?


----------



## Intuitiv (2010 Szeptember 28)

Canadában hány magyar él kb.?
És tényleg magyarként élnek?


----------



## Intuitiv (2010 Szeptember 28)

Nálunk délelőtt 9:23, kéne dolgozni és én itt hozzászólogatok


----------



## leonardo32 (2010 Szeptember 28)

Nálunk most nem esik az eső.


----------



## leonardo32 (2010 Szeptember 28)

De nem is nagyon süt a nap.


----------



## Intuitiv (2010 Szeptember 28)

tévedtem, valójában 9:24 az idő


----------



## Intuitiv (2010 Szeptember 28)

*Re*



leonardo32 írta:


> De nem is nagyon süt a nap.


sütni süt, de abból mi nem eszünk...


----------



## leonardo32 (2010 Szeptember 28)

De most... egy kicsit, mintha kisütött volna.


----------



## Intuitiv (2010 Szeptember 28)

20-9 = 11? akkor még ennyit kell hozzszóljak... váááá


----------



## Intuitiv (2010 Szeptember 28)

leonardo32 írta:


> De most... egy kicsit, mintha kisütött volna.



Csak elmentek a felhők, nem?


----------



## leonardo32 (2010 Szeptember 28)

Reggel elég hűvös volt.


----------



## leonardo32 (2010 Szeptember 28)

Igen, elmentek a felhők...


----------



## Intuitiv (2010 Szeptember 28)

a főnököm egy félelmetes ember


----------



## leonardo32 (2010 Szeptember 28)

Tiszta az ég...


----------



## Intuitiv (2010 Szeptember 28)

leonardo32 írta:


> Igen, elmentek a felhők...


Vándor felhők fenn az égen, ha majd egykor kisfalumba értek...

Akkor ne takarjátok el a Napot


----------



## leonardo32 (2010 Szeptember 28)

Idebent jó idő van...


----------



## Intuitiv (2010 Szeptember 28)

Jajj


----------



## leonardo32 (2010 Szeptember 28)

Az én főnököm is félelmetes és már morog...


----------



## leonardo32 (2010 Szeptember 28)

Szerelmes vagyok...


----------



## Intuitiv (2010 Szeptember 28)

Leonardo da Vinci?


----------



## leonardo32 (2010 Szeptember 28)

De nem mondom meg, hogy kibe...


----------



## Intuitiv (2010 Szeptember 28)

leonardo32 írta:


> Szerelmes vagyok...


Aha, de én is hím vagyok


----------



## leonardo32 (2010 Szeptember 28)

Nem a főnökömbe!!!

Igen, Leonardo Da Vinci...


----------



## Intuitiv (2010 Szeptember 28)

leonardo32 írta:


> De nem mondom meg, hogy kibe...


jaaa, ok


----------



## leonardo32 (2010 Szeptember 28)

Na még 2 hozzászólás és jön a kánaán!


----------



## Intuitiv (2010 Szeptember 28)

leonardo32 írta:


> Nem a főnökömbe!!!
> 
> Igen, Leonardo Da Vinci...



Akkor egy okos ember lehetsz, tudod mindennek az okát, ezért ok-os vagy


----------



## Intuitiv (2010 Szeptember 28)

Adjon az Isten, Kánaánt


----------



## leonardo32 (2010 Szeptember 28)

Már alig várom, hogy letölthessem azt, amiért idejöttem. Remélem, nem fogok csalódni.


----------



## Intuitiv (2010 Szeptember 28)

és húúúúúúúúúúúúúúsz, remek


----------



## Intuitiv (2010 Szeptember 28)

Intuitiv írta:


> Miért van ez a 20 hozzászólásos szabály?



Én csalódtam, fenébe


----------



## leonardo32 (2010 Szeptember 28)

Egyet még ráteszek, biztos, ami biztos... És bocs a hozzászólásokért!


----------



## Intuitiv (2010 Szeptember 28)

leonardo32 írta:


> Egyet még ráteszek, biztos, ami biztos... És bocs a hozzászólásokért!



nekem nem megy
ha neked igen, akkor töltsd le légyszi az enyémet is


----------



## Agnesordog (2010 Szeptember 28)

Sziasztok !
Megérkeztem !


----------



## Agnesordog (2010 Szeptember 28)

A hobbim a keresztszemezés !
Találok itt tagokat, akik szintén ezzel töltik az idejüket ?


----------



## leonardo32 (2010 Szeptember 28)

Nem engedi!!!!!!

Ugyanazt írja ki, amit az elején!!!

legalább 2 napos regisztráció és/vagy 20 hozzászólás.

Ez mind megvan, de nem tudok letölteni!

Ilyenkor mit kell tenni?

Ki kell kapcsolni a gépet és elmagyarázni a főnökömnek, hogy miért nem lehet letölteni a zenei alapot?


----------



## Abesszin (2010 Szeptember 28)

Szép napot mindenkinek, akkor én is megpróbálkoznék ezzel a 20 hozzászólással


----------



## leonardo32 (2010 Szeptember 28)

2009 október és 23 hozzászólás és nem lehet letölteni.


----------



## Abesszin (2010 Szeptember 28)

gajdi75 írta:


> áőpé


 
Azért látom nem mindekinek sikerül értelmeset hozzátennie az oldalhoz


----------



## Abesszin (2010 Szeptember 28)

leonardo32 írta:


> 2009 október és 23 hozzászólás és nem lehet letölteni.


 
hhhmm... na majd kiderül mindjárt, lehet csak Téged nem szeret a rendszer :roll:


----------



## Intuitiv (2010 Szeptember 28)

ez szívatás... (
méreg vet fel... sehol sem találom máshol
és itt is csak mézesmadzag


----------



## Agnesordog (2010 Szeptember 28)

leonardo32 írta:


> 2009 október és 23 hozzászólás és nem lehet letölteni.


 Te jó ég, itt egy évvel hátrébb van az idő , mint Budapesten?


----------



## Abesszin (2010 Szeptember 28)

b0c1 írta:


> Hateztnemertem, napi 20nak kell lenni?


 
Ez egy nagyon jó kérdés


----------



## Agnesordog (2010 Szeptember 28)

Ja, bocsi, valami másra irtátok a dátumot Ha-ha-ha !


----------



## Intuitiv (2010 Szeptember 28)

Ördög vinne el engem , nem tudom letölteni


----------



## Intuitiv (2010 Szeptember 28)

http://canadahun.com/forum/showthread.php?p=2135976 oldalon a Rongy Elek.zip kéne (


----------



## xrospider (2010 Szeptember 28)

üdvözlök mindenkit.


----------



## Agnesordog (2010 Szeptember 28)

Budapesten ma : 2010 szeptember 28.a van


----------



## xrospider (2010 Szeptember 28)

Sok hasznos információhoz lehet itt hozzájutni.


----------



## Agnesordog (2010 Szeptember 28)

hú, ez tényleg gyűlik


----------



## Agnesordog (2010 Szeptember 28)

xrospider írta:


> Sok hasznos információhoz lehet itt hozzájutni.


 Mesélj, milyenekhez?


----------



## Abesszin (2010 Szeptember 28)

bergi írta:


> Hát nem értem :S megvan a 20 hozzászólásom több mint 2 éve regisztrált vagyok és mégsem tudok letölteni..
> pedig itt annyi minden jó dolog van


 

Ez szintén nem tűnik túl megnyugtatónak... :12:


----------



## Agnesordog (2010 Szeptember 28)

olyan


----------



## Agnesordog (2010 Szeptember 28)

Abesszin !
Nem akarlak elkeseríteni, de én azt látom, csak 5 hozzászólásod van :-(


----------



## Abesszin (2010 Szeptember 28)

Szilvia29 írta:


> Szia Nyu79
> 
> Nekem megvan a kétnapos regisztráció és már több mint 40 hozzászólás mégsem enged letölteni


 
Ha jár erre valaki megnyugtathatna hogy azért van akinek sikerül...


----------



## Abesszin (2010 Szeptember 28)

Agnesordog írta:


> Abesszin !
> Nem akarlak elkeseríteni, de én azt látom, csak 5 hozzászólásod van :-(


 
Akkor segíthetnél hogy több legyen


----------



## Agnesordog (2010 Szeptember 28)

Nagy teljesítmény : már van 10 nekem !!!


----------



## Agnesordog (2010 Szeptember 28)

rendben, beszélgessünk


----------



## Agnesordog (2010 Szeptember 28)

Ha Te már régóta tag vagy mesélj, hogy működik itt ez az egész?


----------



## Abesszin (2010 Szeptember 28)

Agnesordog írta:


> Nagy teljesítmény : már van 10 nekem !!!


 
Gratulálok kiss


----------



## Agnesordog (2010 Szeptember 28)

Hol kell keresni a témákat?


----------



## Abesszin (2010 Szeptember 28)

Agnesordog írta:


> Ha Te már régóta tag vagy mesélj, hogy működik itt ez az egész?


 
A kérdés nagyn jó 
Igazából eddig csak nézelődtem mi újság, de időközben megszülettek a lányaim és valahogy elfelejtődött az oldal és ma ismét rátaláltam 

Neked van gyereked??


----------



## Agnesordog (2010 Szeptember 28)

Amit eddig én itt láttam, ahhoz nem volt kedvem hozzászólni, mert nem érdekelt!!


----------



## Agnesordog (2010 Szeptember 28)

Gratulálok !
Igen vannak ! Már felnőtt mind a 3.


----------



## Abesszin (2010 Szeptember 28)

Agnesordog írta:


> Amit eddig én itt láttam, ahhoz nem volt kedvem hozzászólni, mert nem érdekelt!!


 
Nemcsodálom, az értelmetlen pötyögésekre nem is nagyon lehet mit írni


----------



## Agnesordog (2010 Szeptember 28)

Akkor most az is kiderült rólam, éltes korú matróna vagyok !


----------



## Abesszin (2010 Szeptember 28)

Agnesordog írta:


> Gratulálok !
> Igen vannak ! Már felnőtt mind a 3.


 
Köszi 
3??? Nem semmi, le a kalappal, gratulálok Neked is 
Fiúk-lányok??


----------



## Abesszin (2010 Szeptember 28)

Agnesordog írta:


> Akkor most az is kiderült rólam, éltes korú matróna vagyok !


 
Mindenki annyi amennyinek érzi magát 
Hmm... lehet már unokáid is vannak


----------



## Agnesordog (2010 Szeptember 28)

és már van 17 hozzászólásom


----------



## xrospider (2010 Szeptember 28)

A magyar mitológia


----------



## xrospider (2010 Szeptember 28)

A hunok művészete


----------



## Agnesordog (2010 Szeptember 28)

Köszi !!!!! Akkor épp most múltam 18 annak a kornak a hebrencsségével, azonnal akarásával, és egyébként is az enyém a VILÁG !!!


----------



## Abesszin (2010 Szeptember 28)

Agnesordog írta:


> és már van 17 hozzászólásom


 
megy ez, nem is olyan nehéz értelmesen irogatni


----------



## xrospider (2010 Szeptember 28)

A magyar _turáni_ ornamentika _története_


----------



## Abesszin (2010 Szeptember 28)

Agnesordog írta:


> Köszi !!!!! Akkor épp most múltam 18 annak a kornak a hebrencsségével, azonnal akarásával, és egyébként is az enyém a VILÁG !!!


 
Erről van szó :88:
Nekem már csak úgy 40 kg-ot kellene fogynom és én is így érezném magam


----------



## Agnesordog (2010 Szeptember 28)

2 lányom és 1 fiam van, és kettő és fél unokám .
alig 1 hónap és megszületik a legkisebb MIRA


----------



## Abesszin (2010 Szeptember 28)

Agnesordog írta:


> Nagy teljesítmény : már van 10 nekem !!!


 
Hadd lássam azt a 20.-at is


----------



## xrospider (2010 Szeptember 28)

Egy az isten, egy a nemzet


----------



## Abesszin (2010 Szeptember 28)

Agnesordog írta:


> 2 lányom és 1 fiam van, és kettő és fél unokám .
> alig 1 hónap és megszületik a legkisebb MIRA


 
Szívből gratulálok


----------



## Agnesordog (2010 Szeptember 28)

sok sikert a fogyáshoz !!!
Én úgy gondolom, nem szabad meghízni, mert lefogyni sokkal nehezebb, mint tartani asúlyod. Az évek, így is ott hagyják a nyomukat sajnos az ember alakján


----------



## Abesszin (2010 Szeptember 28)

*Agnesordog* 
Látom sikerült a 20, majd azért gyere vissza egy élménybeszámolóval neked sikerült-e


----------



## Abesszin (2010 Szeptember 28)

Agnesordog írta:


> sok sikert a fogyáshoz !!!
> Én úgy gondolom, nem szabad meghízni, mert lefogyni sokkal nehezebb, mint tartani asúlyod. Az évek, így is ott hagyják a nyomukat sajnos az ember alakján


 
Köszi 
Ne is mondd, soha életemben nem voltam ekkora... De majdcsak sikerül egyszer  Nem adom fel


----------



## Agnesordog (2010 Szeptember 28)

Most mennem kell, további jó beszélgetést !
Remélem, még összefutunk !
Szép napot Nektek !


----------



## xrospider (2010 Szeptember 28)

László Gyula


----------



## Abesszin (2010 Szeptember 28)

Agnesordog írta:


> Most mennem kell, további jó beszélgetést !
> Remélem, még összefutunk !
> Szép napot Nektek !


 
Jó volt értelmesen elbeszélgetni majd 20 hozzászólást 
Szép napot Neked is


----------



## xrospider (2010 Szeptember 28)

*Szép kedd reggelt mindenkinek*


----------



## xrospider (2010 Szeptember 28)

A mag rendkívüli titkokat rejt.


----------



## Abesszin (2010 Szeptember 28)

lanyoszmusz írta:


> jmm
> 1
> 2
> 3
> ...


 
20 hozzászólásról és nem 20 sorról volt szó :--:
Hogy miket talál az ember ha veszi a fáradtságot :lol:


----------



## Abesszin (2010 Szeptember 28)

xrospider írta:


> *Szép kedd reggelt mindenkinek*


 
Te jó ég, már kedd van???? :111:


----------



## xrospider (2010 Szeptember 28)

székely rovásírás


----------



## xrospider (2010 Szeptember 28)

Árpád-kor


----------



## xrospider (2010 Szeptember 28)

a fehér magyar törzs


----------



## xrospider (2010 Szeptember 28)

Kubán folyó


----------



## Abesszin (2010 Szeptember 28)

Hiába a 20 hozzászólás ez nem jött össze, még mindig ugyanazt írja ki 
Ha jár erre valaki írhatna valami tájékoztatást mit kellene tenni...


----------



## xrospider (2010 Szeptember 28)

a Fény a teremtő erő


----------



## xrospider (2010 Szeptember 28)

A fehér és fekete magyarokról


----------



## xrospider (2010 Szeptember 28)

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Boldogasszony[/FONT]


----------



## xrospider (2010 Szeptember 28)

Anonymus


----------



## xrospider (2010 Szeptember 28)

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Székelyföld[/FONT]


----------



## xrospider (2010 Szeptember 28)

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]a Nap[/FONT]


----------



## xrospider (2010 Szeptember 28)

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]a Hold[/FONT]


----------



## Buck655 (2010 Szeptember 28)

*Miért?*

A 20-as limit, ha...


----------



## Buck655 (2010 Szeptember 28)

...így is meg lehet szerezni?


----------



## Buck655 (2010 Szeptember 28)

Feltéve, hogy valóban...


----------



## Buck655 (2010 Szeptember 28)

...ez a módja.


----------



## xrospider (2010 Szeptember 28)

Csak nem megy


----------



## Buck655 (2010 Szeptember 28)

Kiderült, hogy túl gyorsan írok.


----------



## Buck655 (2010 Szeptember 28)

Bár lehet, hogy túl keveset.


----------



## Buck655 (2010 Szeptember 28)

Mert el kell telnie...


----------



## xrospider (2010 Szeptember 28)

legalábbis nekem


----------



## Buck655 (2010 Szeptember 28)

... 20 másodpercnek ...


----------



## Buck655 (2010 Szeptember 28)

... a bejegyzések között.


----------



## Buck655 (2010 Szeptember 28)

Mármint...


----------



## Buck655 (2010 Szeptember 28)

... felhasználónként.


----------



## xrospider (2010 Szeptember 28)

nem is tudom szerintem ennek sok értelme nincs


----------



## Buck655 (2010 Szeptember 28)

Nem pedig globálisan,...


----------



## Abesszin (2010 Szeptember 28)

Buck655 írta:


> ...így is meg lehet szerezni?


 
irj majd vissza légyszíves ha sikerült mert én az előbb írtam és nekem nem történt semmi eddig


----------



## Buck655 (2010 Szeptember 28)

...mert úgy elég döcögős lenne...


----------



## xrospider (2010 Szeptember 28)

Nekem sem megy


----------



## Buck655 (2010 Szeptember 28)

a csevegés.

Ó, párbeszéd kerekedik.


----------



## Buck655 (2010 Szeptember 28)

Fog az menni.


----------



## Buck655 (2010 Szeptember 28)

De ha mégsem, megkérjük...


----------



## Abesszin (2010 Szeptember 28)

xrospider írta:


> Nekem sem megy


 
remek 
akkor hol a hiba??? most kell elteljen 48 óra???


----------



## Buck655 (2010 Szeptember 28)

...az illetékes elv - társat, hogy (ny)elveinket...


----------



## xrospider (2010 Szeptember 28)

mi most a teendő


----------



## Buck655 (2010 Szeptember 28)

...egyeztesse, a kiírást pontosítsa...


----------



## Buck655 (2010 Szeptember 28)

... ne vergődjön kétségek közt ...


----------



## Buck655 (2010 Szeptember 28)

... ki innen letölteni, okulni, tanulni, lazulni ...


----------



## Buck655 (2010 Szeptember 28)

kíván.


----------



## Abesszin (2010 Szeptember 28)

Buck655 írta:


> Fog az menni.


 
elég optimista vagy  kiváncsian várjuk neked sikerül-e


----------



## xrospider (2010 Szeptember 28)

reméljük


----------



## Buck655 (2010 Szeptember 28)

Tartom: "Fog az menni."
A jövőben.
Kiléptem, beléptem, de még nem könyörül.


----------



## zoolka (2010 Szeptember 28)

Szia!


----------



## zoolka (2010 Szeptember 28)

Jelen


----------



## Buck655 (2010 Szeptember 28)

Eleget tettünk a fórum kérésének, most tegyen eleget a fórum a mi kérésünknek!
Vagy fedje fel valódi szándékát! ;-)


----------



## zoolka (2010 Szeptember 28)

Jó napot!


----------



## zoolka (2010 Szeptember 28)

Köszi szépen 2x


----------



## Buck655 (2010 Szeptember 28)

Lehet, hogy a regisztrációm idején borult volt, nem pedig napos? :-|
Regisztráljak naposan is? Most kisütött.


----------



## Abesszin (2010 Szeptember 28)

Buck655 írta:


> Tartom: "Fog az menni."
> A jövőben.
> Kiléptem, beléptem, de még nem könyörül.


 
Nálam is ez a helyzet... na megpróbálom holnap... hátha.. 
Ha valakinek időközben sikerül írja már ide a receptet, kösziii


----------



## zoolka (2010 Szeptember 28)

A nagy felfedezések - legyen az selyem vagy gravitáció - véletlenül pottyannak elénk, amikor a fák alatt sétálgatunk.


----------



## pibi (2010 Szeptember 28)

Üdv minden tagnak!


----------



## pibi (2010 Szeptember 28)

Gyűjtöm a hozzászólásokat.


----------



## zoolka (2010 Szeptember 28)

Néha észre se vesszük, ami majd kiböki a szemünket.


----------



## zoolka (2010 Szeptember 28)

Nincsenek átmeneti korszakok, minden napunk az életünk legvalódibb része: ez az életünk.


----------



## zoolka (2010 Szeptember 28)

Olyan elfoglalt vagy, hogy vannak napok, amikor nem tudsz gondolkozni, és néha kifejezetten jó, ha nem tudsz gondolkodni.


----------



## zoolka (2010 Szeptember 28)

A gyorstapasz olyan, mint a rendőrök – egy sincs a közelben, amikor szükséged lenne rájuk.


----------



## pibi (2010 Szeptember 28)

10.


----------



## zoolka (2010 Szeptember 28)

Vicces! Néha, ha besétálsz egy új helyre, az az érzésed, hogy pontosan ott vagy, ahol lenned kell.


----------



## pibi (2010 Szeptember 28)

11.


----------



## zoolka (2010 Szeptember 28)

Ha az ember rosszul játszik, el kell fogadnia, hogy veszít. Nora Roberts


----------



## zoolka (2010 Szeptember 28)

Ha hinnél, tudnád, a Nap nem csak lenyugszik, de másnap újra fölkel.


----------



## zoolka (2010 Szeptember 28)

A bontás mindig könnyebb, mint az építés.


----------



## zoolka (2010 Szeptember 28)

Semmi sem történik ok nélkül, még ha ezt nem is lehet azonnal felismerni.


----------



## zoolka (2010 Szeptember 28)

Az átlagember alvásigénye: még öt perc.


----------



## pibi (2010 Szeptember 28)

Szép napot mindenkinek!


----------



## zoolka (2010 Szeptember 28)

A nevetés nem rossz kezdete a barátságnak, és végnek föltétlenül a legjobb.


----------



## zoolka (2010 Szeptember 28)

Az univerzum talán nem mindig játszik tisztességesen, de legalább pokoli jó a humora.


----------



## zoolka (2010 Szeptember 28)

Nevetés. Az egyetlen dolog a világon, ami nem nevetséges.


----------



## zoolka (2010 Szeptember 28)

Ha meg akarod nevettetni Istent, mesélj neki a terveidről. Woody Allen


----------



## zoolka (2010 Szeptember 28)

A szellemes visszavágás olyasvalami, ami huszonnégy órával később jut az ember eszébe. Mark Twain


----------



## BButch (2010 Szeptember 28)

Valami ami már elmúlt az nem lehet semmisé tenni. (most találtam ki)


----------



## BButch (2010 Szeptember 28)

Mi lenne ha nem lenne lehetőségünk lenni?


----------



## BButch (2010 Szeptember 28)

Már csak 14 ilyen elmés hozzászólást kell, hogy megszerezzem a kalibán regényeket...


----------



## BButch (2010 Szeptember 28)

13


----------



## ria0820 (2010 Szeptember 28)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


----------



## ria0820 (2010 Szeptember 28)

K0syiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## ria0820 (2010 Szeptember 28)

Hozzászóltam , de még 18??????


----------



## ria0820 (2010 Szeptember 28)

hosszú napom lesz .....


----------



## ria0820 (2010 Szeptember 28)




----------



## ria0820 (2010 Szeptember 28)

>p


----------



## ria0820 (2010 Szeptember 28)

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## ria0820 (2010 Szeptember 28)

jó hülye hozzászólás.....de kell az a fránya 20


----------



## ria0820 (2010 Szeptember 28)

------))))))))))


----------



## ria0820 (2010 Szeptember 28)

Ppppppppppppppppppppppp


----------



## ria0820 (2010 Szeptember 28)

Miért?????????


----------



## ria0820 (2010 Szeptember 28)

De nekem nagyon kell....


----------



## Bothné (2010 Szeptember 28)

Nagyonnnnn okés ez így


----------



## ria0820 (2010 Szeptember 28)

valamit letöltenem ....


----------



## ria0820 (2010 Szeptember 28)

S.o.s


----------



## ria0820 (2010 Szeptember 28)

Help


----------



## ria0820 (2010 Szeptember 28)

Sos


----------



## ria0820 (2010 Szeptember 28)

Mindenki hülyének néz...


----------



## ria0820 (2010 Szeptember 28)

mindjárt kész


----------



## ria0820 (2010 Szeptember 28)

kösziiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii MEGVAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bothné (2010 Szeptember 28)

Mint adminisztrátornak ezt is kell tennie?
Mert ha igen akkor szuper vagy,és köszike!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bothné (2010 Szeptember 28)

Hogy miért kell töltenem vagy anyagokat feltöltenem, a kislányom autistákra útaló jeleket mutat( szakember szerint ) és minden fejlesztő anyagra szűkségem van.
Ha megtanúlok feltenni anyagokat akkor és is töltök mert van sok.
Sziasztok


----------



## Bothné (2010 Szeptember 28)

Feltöltésben elfogadok segítséget!


----------



## papay (2010 Szeptember 28)

1234


----------



## kocsisa (2010 Szeptember 28)

Sziasztok!
Tulajdonképpen miért kell ez a 20 hozzászólás? Hogy csak akik elszántak azok tudjanak letölteni??


----------



## kocsisa (2010 Szeptember 28)

Üdvözletemet küldöm minden kedves fórumozónak


----------



## kocsisa (2010 Szeptember 28)

More hugging less bugging!


----------



## kocsisa (2010 Szeptember 28)

Még így sem olyan könnyű hozzászólni, ha az embernek nincs ihlete


----------



## KissJóska86 (2010 Szeptember 28)

Üdv Mindenkinek!

Ez az első megnyilatkozásom


----------



## KissJóska86 (2010 Szeptember 28)

Ez pedig itt a második.


----------



## KissJóska86 (2010 Szeptember 28)

kocsisa! tényleg nem könnyű még így sem


----------



## KissJóska86 (2010 Szeptember 28)

Szeretem a kiskapukat!


----------



## KissJóska86 (2010 Szeptember 28)

Én sem tudom, hogy mire jó ez a 20-as szám


----------



## KissJóska86 (2010 Szeptember 28)

szeretnék egy-két dolgot letölteni, persze igény esetén fel is


----------



## myl78 (2010 Szeptember 28)

Sziasztok! Ha csak annyi, hogy 20x írok ide akkor mi értelme az egésznek?


----------



## KissJóska86 (2010 Szeptember 28)

I want to impruve my english!


----------



## myl78 (2010 Szeptember 28)

2


----------



## KissJóska86 (2010 Szeptember 28)

myl78! igazából nem tudom, vagy az, hogy elmenjen az emberek kedve a 20 hozzászólástól


----------



## KissJóska86 (2010 Szeptember 28)

vagy csak annyi, hogy ne a keresők szórakázzanak itt, hanem tényleges humánok


----------



## myl78 (2010 Szeptember 28)

3


----------



## myl78 (2010 Szeptember 28)

KissJóska86 írta:


> vagy csak annyi, hogy ne a keresők szórakázzanak itt, hanem tényleges humánok


  az lehet de akkor vegyék már le mondju 5-re!!


----------



## KissJóska86 (2010 Szeptember 28)

És itt a bűvös 10-es szám. még ugyan ennyi van hátra.


----------



## myl78 (2010 Szeptember 28)

azért is!!!! már csak 15 kell!!!


----------



## wildboszi (2010 Szeptember 28)

Melitta írta:


> 7, sziasztokkiss


Szia!
Ez egy nagyon jó ötlet


----------



## KissJóska86 (2010 Szeptember 28)

Ja! már nagyon unom


----------



## KissJóska86 (2010 Szeptember 28)

én nem látom át, hogy az ilyen hozzászólások miben értelmesek  mindenki csak beír valamit, hogy meglegyen a 20.


----------



## myl78 (2010 Szeptember 28)

ez lesz a 6.


----------



## KissJóska86 (2010 Szeptember 28)

itt a 13-as


----------



## myl78 (2010 Szeptember 28)

szerintem ez csak szivatás, én is rendszergazda vagyok és ismerem az érzést amikor konfigurálsz egy ilyen fórumot


----------



## KissJóska86 (2010 Szeptember 28)

myl78! Neked mire "fáj" a fogad? Mit szeretnél megszerezni?


----------



## wildboszi (2010 Szeptember 28)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg[/quote
> 
> ...


----------



## myl78 (2010 Szeptember 28)

Nesze neked fórum: 8.


----------



## Balazs80 (2010 Szeptember 28)

*Vicc1*

Háziállatok versenyeznek, hogy melyikük a legfélelmetesebb.
Azt mondja a disznó:
- Belehempergek a sárba, visítva rohangálok körbe, az összes baromfi megijed tőlem.
Mondja a bika:
- Felszegem a fejem, fújtatok egy kicsit, rohangálok a réten, az összes tehén, birka szerteszéjjel fut.
Mondja a csirke:
- Úgy teszek, mintha döglött lennék, a fél ország befosik a félelemtől, hogy madárinfluenzám van...


----------



## myl78 (2010 Szeptember 28)

KissJóska86 írta:


> myl78! Neked mire "fáj" a fogad? Mit szeretnél megszerezni?


 Láttam ilyen ezoterikus könyveket a letöltésekben és azokra vagyok rákkatanva


----------



## Balazs80 (2010 Szeptember 28)

*Vicc2*

A tömeg meg akar egy hűtlen asszonyt kövezni, de Jézus látva ezt, elkezd nekik prédikálni:
- Híveim, az vesse rá az első követ, aki még sohasem vétkezett.
Ekkor egy fekete ruhás nő kilép a tömegből, kezében egy nagy kő, hozzávágja a hűtlen asszonyhoz, aki halva esik össze. Amint a tömeg eloszlik, Jézus odaszól a fekete ruhás nőhöz:
- Ne haragudj anyám, de néha nagyon az idegeimre tudsz menni...


----------



## KissJóska86 (2010 Szeptember 28)

bla-bla-bla


----------



## Balazs80 (2010 Szeptember 28)

*Vicc3*

Két orvos beszélget:
- Mit szól hozzá, hogy így megszaporodtak az ikerszülések?
- Miért csodálkozik ezen? Ilyen közbiztonság mellett nem csoda, hogy már az újszülöttek sem mernek egyedül a világra jönni.


----------



## KissJóska86 (2010 Szeptember 28)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg





myl78 írta:


> Láttam ilyen ezoterikus könyveket a letöltésekben és azokra vagyok rákkatanva




Értem


----------



## myl78 (2010 Szeptember 28)

KissJóska86 írta:


> bla-bla-bla


 Jól nyomod!! Már 16 van!!!! Mindjárt megvagy!


----------



## myl78 (2010 Szeptember 28)

11. muháháháháháááááááá


----------



## myl78 (2010 Szeptember 28)

Egyébként ez nem is olyan rossz játék.... 12


----------



## Balazs80 (2010 Szeptember 28)

*Vicc4*

Összeül az erdei tanács, mert reggel az erdei budi ablakát kitörve találták.
Megkérdi az elnök, ki volt az. Jelentkezik a nyuszika:
- Reggel elmentem a budi mellett, egyszer csak kinyúl a medve, beránt, kitörli velem a fenekét, és kidob az ablakon.
- Jól van! Medve, megcsinálod az ablakot!
Másnap a tanács újra a budi mellett megy el, hát az ablak megint kitörve.
- Ki volt ez?
Jelentkezik a mókus:
- Reggel elmentem a budi mellett, egyszer csak kinyúl a medve, beránt, kitörli velem a fenekét, és kidob az ablakon.
- Jól van! Medve, megcsinálod az ablakot!
Harmadnap a budi sehol, mindenhol deszkadarabok, a WC ripityára törve.
- OK, emberek, ki volt az? - kérdi az elnök rezignáltan.
Jelenkezik a sün...


----------



## Balazs80 (2010 Szeptember 28)

*Vicc5*

Tanár magyarázza a vérkeringést:
- Ha fejen állok, akkor a vér a fejembe folyik, és a fejem vörös lesz. Meg tudja valaki magyarázni, hogy ha a lábamon állok, a vér miért nem folyik a lábamba?
Erre Pistike a hátsó padból:
- Mert a tanár bácsi lába nem üres!


----------



## Ateszka69 (2010 Szeptember 28)

Ok


----------



## Balazs80 (2010 Szeptember 28)

*Vicc6*

A kalózkapitányt meglátogatja az unokája.
- Nagypapa igaz, hogy te egy rettegett kalóz vagy?
- Nos, igen. Én vagyok a leghírhedtebb kalóz széles e világon.
- És nagypapa, neked miért van kampó a bal kézfejed helyén?
- Nos, amikor értem küldtek egy flottát, hogy elkapjanak a nagy túlerővel szemben vívott kardcsatában levágták. Ám így is mi nyertünk.
- És nagypapa miért van neked fél szemed?
- Hát az úgy történt, hogy egy muslinca szállt a szembe és...


----------



## Balazs80 (2010 Szeptember 28)

*Vicc7*

Az első osztályban a tanítónéni megkérdezi:
- Mit mond a tehén?
- Múú.
- Mit mond a macska?
- Miáúúú.
- Remek! És az egér?
- Klikk!


----------



## wildboszi (2010 Szeptember 28)

Sziasztok!
Beköszöntem


----------



## KissJóska86 (2010 Szeptember 28)

myl78 írta:


> Jól nyomod!! Már 16 van!!!! Mindjárt megvagy!



Nem bánnám már.


----------



## Balazs80 (2010 Szeptember 28)

*Vicc8*

Háziállatok versenyeznek, hogy melyikük a legfélelmetesebb.
Azt mondja a disznó:
- Belehempergek a sárba, visítva rohangálok körbe, az összes baromfi megijed tőlem.
Mondja a bika:
- Felszegem a fejem, fújtatok egy kicsit, rohangálok a réten, az összes tehén, birka szerteszéjjel fut.
Mondja a csirke:
- Úgy teszek, mintha döglött lennék, a fél ország befosik a félelemtől, hogy madárinfluenzám van...


----------



## KissJóska86 (2010 Szeptember 28)

szia!


----------



## myl78 (2010 Szeptember 28)

14.


----------



## Balazs80 (2010 Szeptember 28)

*Vicc9*

Összeül az erdei tanács, mert reggel az erdei budi ablakát kitörve találták.
Megkérdi az elnök, ki volt az. Jelentkezik a nyuszika:
- Reggel elmentem a budi mellett, egyszer csak kinyúl a medve, beránt, kitörli velem a fenekét, és kidob az ablakon.
- Jól van! Medve, megcsinálod az ablakot!
Másnap a tanács újra a budi mellett megy el, hát az ablak megint kitörve.
- Ki volt ez?
Jelentkezik a mókus:
- Reggel elmentem a budi mellett, egyszer csak kinyúl a medve, beránt, kitörli velem a fenekét, és kidob az ablakon.
- Jól van! Medve, megcsinálod az ablakot!
Harmadnap a budi sehol, mindenhol deszkadarabok, a WC ripityára törve.
- OK, emberek, ki volt az? - kérdi az elnök rezignáltan.
Jelenkezik a sün...


----------



## myl78 (2010 Szeptember 28)

vagy nem 14?


----------



## KissJóska86 (2010 Szeptember 28)

"Kicsit szomorkás a hangulatom máma" jók a viccek


----------



## Balazs80 (2010 Szeptember 28)

*Vicc10*

Cseng a telefon. Csak a kutya van otthon, ő veszi fel a kagylót.
- Vau! - jelentkezik barátságosan.
- Tessék? - szól egy döbbent hang a vonal túlsó végén.
- Vau! - ismétel készségesen a kutya.
- Halló, nem értem! - kiáltja kétségbeesetten a férfihang.
Mire a kutya mérgesen:
- Akkor betűzöm, V, mint Viktor. A, mint Aladár, U, mint Ubul!


----------



## wildboszi (2010 Szeptember 28)

A gyerekeket arról kérdi a tanárnő, mivel foglalkozik a papájuk.
- Az én apám ügyvéd! - mondja az első kisgyerek.
- Az én apám orvos, embereket gyógyít! - mondja a második.
- Az én apám meghalt - mondja Pistike.
- Ezt sajnálattal hallom - mondja a tanárnő. - És mit csinált, mielőtt meghalt volna?
- Először elvörösödött, aztán elkékült, majd összesett a szőnyegen...


----------



## Balazs80 (2010 Szeptember 28)

*Vicc11*

Az anyós azt mondja Ivánnak:
- Iván, drága fiam. Ha meghalok temessetek a Kreml falába!
- De anyuka - hökken meg Iván -, oda csak a nagy embereket temetik!
Az anyós nem nyugszik bele, minden nap ugyanezt mondogatja. Végül Iván nem birja tovább, és bosszúsan elrohan.
Két óra múlva visszajön és lelkesen közli a mamával:
- Na, mama! Elintéztem, hogy a Kreml falába temessék. Ma délután ötkor lesz a temetés!


----------



## KissJóska86 (2010 Szeptember 28)

myl78 írta:


> vagy nem 14?



De! neked ez volt a 14, nekem pedig a 20.


----------



## Balazs80 (2010 Szeptember 28)

*Vicc12*

A csődör és a kanca megy ki az istállóból. A csődör udvariasan előreengedi a kancát:
- Menj csak előre, én majd fedezlek.


----------



## Balazs80 (2010 Szeptember 28)

*Vicc13*

Moszkvai professzor elmegy medvére vadászni Szibériába. Kap maga mellé egy helyi vadászt is. Nézi a helyi vadász a professzort, majd megszólal:
- Maga professzor. Akkor maga okos, ugye?
- Igen-igen.
- És tud lőni?
- Nem először vagyok medvevadászaton, csak Szibériában még nem jártam.
- És gyorsan tud futni?
- Hosszútávfutó versenyző voltam.

Kimennek a terepre. Meglátják a medvét, azt mondja a helyi vadász: fussunk! Futnak visszafelé, a medve trappol utánuk, közben gondolkodik a professzor, hogy mi a francnak fut, mikor van nála puska. Azzal megfordul, céloz, lő - medve eldől, nem mozdul. A helyi vadász odamegy a tetemhez és csóválja a fejét:
- Professzor, professzor, maga tényleg tud lőni. Meg gyorsan futni is, de maga egy barom.
- Miért?
- Most hogyan visszük el a medvét a faluig?


----------



## Balazs80 (2010 Szeptember 28)

*Vicc14*

Találkozik a kismalac a bátor nyuszikával.
- Szia, bátor nyuszika! Te tényleg nem félsz a rókától?
- Tényleg.
- Veled tarthatok? Hallottam, hogy pont erre vadászik, és nagyon félek.
- Gyere.
- Te bátor nyuszi, már érzem, hogy itt a róka a közelben. Biztos nem félsz?
- Biztos.
- Már látom is, ott vicsorog. Hogyhogy téged nem esz meg?
- Néhanapján viszek neki egy malacot.


----------



## wildboszi (2010 Szeptember 28)

Cserbenhagyásos gázolás áldozatát faggatják a rendőrök:
- Mit tud mondani az elkövetőről?
- Az anyósom volt.
- Miből gondolja?
- Felismertem a kacagását.


----------



## Balazs80 (2010 Szeptember 28)

*Vicc15*

Móricka megkérdezi az apját:
- Apa fürödhetek veled?
- Igen, csak ne nézz be a víz alá!
Móriczka benéz.
- Apa mi az ott a lábad között??
- Az az autó!
Másnap Móricka megkérdezi az anyát:
- Anya fürödhetek veled?
- Igen, csak ne nézz be a víz alá!
Móricka benéz.
- Anya mi az ott a lábad között??
- Az ott a garázs!
Este: Móricka megkérdezi a szüleit:
- Aludhatok veletek?
- Igen, csak ne nézz be a paplan alá!
Móricka csak benéz, majd megszólal:
- Éppen a kisautó be akart hajtani a garázsba, de én megelőztem a kis polskimmal.


----------



## Balazs80 (2010 Szeptember 28)

*Vicc16*

A tanár panaszkodik Móricka szüleinek:
- A maguk gyereke a legrosszabb az egész osztályban. Egyszerűen nem bírok vele. Ráadásul még sosem hiányzott egy napot sem!


----------



## Balazs80 (2010 Szeptember 28)

*Vicc17*

- Anyu, adj egy százast! - kéri Móricka édesanyját.
- Minek, kicsim?
- A sarkon áll egy bácsi, neki kellene.
- Látod, Móricka, ez szép tőled. Biztos koldulásból él a szegény öreg.
- Hát nem éppen. Fagylaltot árul.


----------



## Balazs80 (2010 Szeptember 28)

*Vicc18*

Az iskolában a tanárnő a híres emberekről tart előadást.
- A híres emberek azok voltak, akik valami nagyot tettek valamilyen téren. Ilyen volt Kolumbusz Kristóf a felfedezések terén, vagy Edison a találmányok terén. Tudna valaki hasonló példát mondani?
Móricka jelentkezik:
- Nekem a nagyapám perecárus volt a Hősök terén.


----------



## Balazs80 (2010 Szeptember 28)

*Vicc19*

Móricka csúnyán beszél a tanárnénivel. Mire a tanár:
- Móricka, holnapra írd le 100-szor, hogy nem beszélünk csúnyán a tanárnénivel!
Móricka hazamegy megírja. Másnap kérdi a tanárnő:
- Móricka, leírtad 100-szor, hogy nem beszélünk csúnyán a tanárnővel?
- Igen tanárnő itt van.
- De Móricka? Miért írtad le 100 helyett 200-szor?
- Hogy örüljé' bazmeg!


----------



## wildboszi (2010 Szeptember 28)

Vörös a szőkének:
- Mi a jelszavad a chaten?
Szőke nő:
- BatmanSupermanRobinJoker.
- De miért ilyen hosszú?!
- Mert legalább 4 karakternek kell lennie.


----------



## Balazs80 (2010 Szeptember 28)

*Vicc20*

http://www.viccesviccek.hu/Moricka_medencejeMóricka anyukája észreveszi, hogy Mórickának egyre jobbak a jegyei. Mondja is Mórickának:
- Móricka, hogy ha a jövő héten is ilyen jól tanulsz, kapsz egy medencét.
Móricka a másik héten is jól tanult, megkapta a medencét. Móricka anyukája észreveszi, hogy Móricka milyen vígan ugrál a medencébe. Kimegy hozzá és mondja neki.
- Móricka, ha a jövő héten is ilyen jól tanulsz, kapsz a medencédbe vizet is...


----------



## Balazs80 (2010 Szeptember 28)

*Vicc21*

Egyszer Móricka sétál a járdán és találkozik a doktorbácsival, aki megkérdezi tőle:
- Nincs véletlenül egy felesleges tüdőd?
- De van!
Hazaszalad a tüdőért, majd vissza! A doktorbácsi megkérdezi tőle:
- Honnan van ez a tüdő?
- Az apukám adta!
- És ő mit szólt hozzá?
- Hhhrrrhrrhhhhhhh!!!


----------



## wildboszi (2010 Szeptember 28)

Két rendőr este megy el egy kocsma előtt, ahol verekedés van. Mondja az egyik a másiknak:
- Te maradj idekinn és számolj, én meg hajigálom ki őket.
Repül az első. Számol, aki kint maradt: egy. Megszólal egy hang a sötétben:
- Ne számolj te, mert én vagyok!


----------



## wildboszi (2010 Szeptember 28)

- Apu, veszel nekem egy hightech, 3G-s, usb-s, bluetooth-os, 12 megás hard disc-kel és integrált fotókamerával felszerelt mobiltelefont, amivel mp3-at, pdf-et és java utilities-t lehet letölteni?
- Édes fiam, nem tudnál te is csak drogozni, mint mindenki más?


----------



## myl78 (2010 Szeptember 28)

Na még 1x


----------



## ajcrowley (2010 Szeptember 28)

Hi mindenkinek


----------



## wildboszi (2010 Szeptember 28)

Az iskolában a tanító néni így szól Pistikéhez:
- Pistike, ha anyukádnak van három almája, és hétfelé kell osztania, mit csinál?
- Kompótot!


----------



## wildboszi (2010 Szeptember 28)

- Mi az: pici, rózsaszín, szőrös állatka, amelyik négy számjegyből áll?
- Pink hód.


----------



## ajcrowley (2010 Szeptember 28)

19


----------



## ajcrowley (2010 Szeptember 28)

18


----------



## wildboszi (2010 Szeptember 28)

Egy férfi elment meglátogatni a nagyapját. Mikor odaért a házhoz, döbbenten látta, hogy az öregúr épp hintaszékében ül a tornácon és deréktól lefelé teljesen meztelen.
- Nagyapa! Mit csinálsz te itt?! Nincs rajtad nadrág és bárki megláthat!
Az öregember elrévedező tekintettel meredt a távolba.
- Nagyapa! Hogy a csodába jutott eszedbe félmeztelenül kiülni a tornácra?!
Az öregúr lassan unokájára fordította tekintetét.
- Nagyanyád ötlete volt... Múlt héten ing nélkül ültem itt kinn és
megmerevedett a nyakam...


----------



## Bektimi (2010 Szeptember 28)

Sziasztok! Ma regisztráltam és nagyon sok jó témát találtam!! Szeretnék minél többet keresgélni!


----------



## ajcrowley (2010 Szeptember 28)

17


----------



## wildboszi (2010 Szeptember 28)

Két ügyvezető igazgató beszélget:
- Te fizetsz az embereidnek?
- Én nem.
- Én sem. És bejárnak?
- Be.
- Az enyémek is. Te, nem kéne ezektől belépődíjat szedni?


----------



## ajcrowley (2010 Szeptember 28)

16


----------



## wildboszi (2010 Szeptember 28)

Szőke nő az orvosnál:
- Doktor úr, ettem egy dobozból, amire rá volt írva, hogy "MÉRGEZŐ". Most meg fogok halni?
- Persze, hiszen attól mindenki meghal!
- Mindenki?! Úristen, mit tettem...?


----------



## ajcrowley (2010 Szeptember 28)

15


----------



## wildboszi (2010 Szeptember 28)

A kutya tényleg az ember legjobb barátja. Ha nem hiszed el, próbáld ki a következőt: 
Zárd be a kutyádat és a feleségedet a kocsid csomagtartójába.
Egy óra múlva nyisd ki!
Ki örül neked jobban, amikor meglát?


----------



## ajcrowley (2010 Szeptember 28)

14


----------



## ajcrowley (2010 Szeptember 28)

13


----------



## ajcrowley (2010 Szeptember 28)

12


----------



## myl78 (2010 Szeptember 28)

16.


----------



## KissJóska86 (2010 Szeptember 28)

Nekem már meg volt a 20 hozzászólás, de még mindig nem megy a letöltés :-(


----------



## wildboszi (2010 Szeptember 28)

- Melyik feleség nem bánja, ha a férje falja a nőket?
- A kannibálé!


----------



## ajcrowley (2010 Szeptember 28)

11


----------



## wildboszi (2010 Szeptember 28)

Kovács panaszkodik az orvosnak:
- Doktor úr! A feleségem olyan ingerült, állandóan veszekszik, mindenbe beleköt.
Erre az orvos:
- Miért nem viszi el egy szép tengerparti nyaralásra?
- Fölösleges lenne, elég jól úszik.


----------



## myl78 (2010 Szeptember 28)

már csak 4 kell


----------



## ajcrowley (2010 Szeptember 28)

10


----------



## wildboszi (2010 Szeptember 28)

A bárban egy részeg odatámolyog egy lányhoz és megszólítja:
- Elnézést, hölgyem, azt hiszem, ön tartozik nekem egy itallal!
- Én? Hogy-hogy? - kérdezi a lány meglepődve.
- Mert olyan ronda, hogy elejtettem a poharamat, amikor megláttam.


----------



## ajcrowley (2010 Szeptember 28)

9


----------



## myl78 (2010 Szeptember 28)

wildboszi írta:


> A kutya tényleg az ember legjobb barátja. Ha nem hiszed el, próbáld ki a következőt:
> Zárd be a kutyádat és a feleségedet a kocsid csomagtartójába.
> Egy óra múlva nyisd ki!
> Ki örül neked jobban, amikor meglát?


 Ez király!


----------



## ajcrowley (2010 Szeptember 28)

8


----------



## wildboszi (2010 Szeptember 28)

- Hogy hívják az V. kerület orvosát?
- Dr. Oetker.


----------



## myl78 (2010 Szeptember 28)

Na még 2.


----------



## ajcrowley (2010 Szeptember 28)

7


----------



## wildboszi (2010 Szeptember 28)

éééés 20


----------



## ajcrowley (2010 Szeptember 28)

6


----------



## myl78 (2010 Szeptember 28)

Remélem utolsó...


----------



## ajcrowley (2010 Szeptember 28)

5


----------



## ajcrowley (2010 Szeptember 28)

4


----------



## ajcrowley (2010 Szeptember 28)

3


----------



## ajcrowley (2010 Szeptember 28)

2


----------



## ajcrowley (2010 Szeptember 28)

1


----------



## myl78 (2010 Szeptember 28)

úgy látszik ez sem elég mert még mindig nem tudok letőlteni áááááááá


----------



## myl78 (2010 Szeptember 28)

továbbra sem lehet a letöltést használni......mi van itt?


----------



## KissJóska86 (2010 Szeptember 28)

Nekem sem megy. Most MORCI vagyok!


----------



## myl78 (2010 Szeptember 28)

adminisztrátor!!!!! halóóóóóóó!!! kérlek segíts!!!!! le szeretnénk tölteni a sorstársaimmal


----------



## GyRenáta (2010 Szeptember 28)

hű de sok itt a hozzászólás


----------



## GyRenáta (2010 Szeptember 28)

sziasztok. üdv mindenkit


----------



## pibi (2010 Szeptember 28)

Sziasztok!


----------



## pibi (2010 Szeptember 28)

Hideg van.


----------



## GyRenáta (2010 Szeptember 28)

18


----------



## pibi (2010 Szeptember 28)

Fúj a szél.


----------



## GyRenáta (2010 Szeptember 28)

remélem ez a módszer működni fog


----------



## pibi (2010 Szeptember 28)

Ennek ellenére mindenkinek szép napot kívánok!


----------



## GyRenáta (2010 Szeptember 28)

újj vagyok még, de nagyon sok jó dolgot találtam, amit máshol nem tudok letölteni.


----------



## GyRenáta (2010 Szeptember 28)

15 igen szép napot mindenkinek


----------



## KissJóska86 (2010 Szeptember 28)

mz/x, mz/x Adminisztrátor! Jelentkezz! Jelentkezz!


----------



## GyRenáta (2010 Szeptember 28)

itt nálunk szép idő van, nem fúj a szél


----------



## GyRenáta (2010 Szeptember 28)

és hallgatom a madarak csicsergését az udvarban lévő fenyőfáról


----------



## GyRenáta (2010 Szeptember 28)

12még egy pár hozzászólás


----------



## GyRenáta (2010 Szeptember 28)

szerintem miután megvan a húsz hozzászólás, pár napot még várni kell, még le birunk valamit tölteni.


----------



## GyRenáta (2010 Szeptember 28)

itt már csak én írkálok


----------



## GyRenáta (2010 Szeptember 28)

visszaszámlálás kezdőődik


----------



## GyRenáta (2010 Szeptember 28)

tíz, kilenc.....


----------



## GyRenáta (2010 Szeptember 28)

nyolc, és nem sokára megvan a húsz


----------



## GyRenáta (2010 Szeptember 28)

hét, csndes az ég


----------



## GyRenáta (2010 Szeptember 28)

hat, hamar hangot ad


----------



## pibi (2010 Szeptember 28)

A húsz hozzászólás után kell eltelni a 48 órának !?


----------



## GyRenáta (2010 Szeptember 28)

öt, forog a föld


----------



## pibi (2010 Szeptember 28)

Márcsak három.


----------



## pibi (2010 Szeptember 28)

Kettő


----------



## GyRenáta (2010 Szeptember 28)

nem, hanem olvastam valami olyasmit, hogy van egyféle nyugalmi idő
, és ez után lehet töltögetni


----------



## pibi (2010 Szeptember 28)

Egy. És megvan.


----------



## GyRenáta (2010 Szeptember 28)

nekem most három, hehe.
vicces ez az egész
nem tudom mennyi az a nyugalmi idő


----------



## GyRenáta (2010 Szeptember 28)

utánnanézek, ha meglesz a húsz.


----------



## GyRenáta (2010 Szeptember 28)

kettő, és egy, megvan a húsz hozzászólás


----------



## GyRenáta (2010 Szeptember 28)




----------



## marcsio (2010 Szeptember 28)

**



Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg




Na ez egy hasznos topik,köszi!!!!!


----------



## Fanni94 (2010 Szeptember 28)

hellooo


----------



## Fanni94 (2010 Szeptember 28)

20 hozzászólás?!:S


----------



## Fanni94 (2010 Szeptember 28)

???


----------



## kocsisa (2010 Szeptember 28)

Nem könnyű bizony, de azért megoldjuk kedves Jóska


----------



## Fanni94 (2010 Szeptember 28)

4


----------



## marcsio (2010 Szeptember 28)

_*De mi a fr...nak 20 hozzászólás egy letöltéshez??*_:/


----------



## Fanni94 (2010 Szeptember 28)

5


----------



## Fanni94 (2010 Szeptember 28)

hát ja


----------



## Fanni94 (2010 Szeptember 28)

7


----------



## Fanni94 (2010 Szeptember 28)

8


----------



## Fanni94 (2010 Szeptember 28)

gyerünk máááár


----------



## Fanni94 (2010 Szeptember 28)

10


----------



## Fanni94 (2010 Szeptember 28)

11


----------



## marcsio (2010 Szeptember 28)

*én is jelen vagyok,még mindig:d*


----------



## Fanni94 (2010 Szeptember 28)

izgalmas..


----------



## Fanni94 (2010 Szeptember 28)

hát ez fasza nem tudom mire jó


----------



## Fanni94 (2010 Szeptember 28)

most jobb h ilyen hülyeségeket ír be mindenki h elérje


----------



## marcsio (2010 Szeptember 28)

Fanni ,te sem haladsz úgy látom!Nekem már zsibbadnak az ujjaim...


----------



## Fanni94 (2010 Szeptember 28)

15


----------



## jazminyom (2010 Szeptember 28)

Sziasztok!!
Örülök, hogy köztetek lehetek!!


----------



## Fanni94 (2010 Szeptember 28)

hát nem tudom ki találta ki, de elég nagy baromság :/


----------



## jazminyom (2010 Szeptember 28)

Beköszöntem.


----------



## Fanni94 (2010 Szeptember 28)

...


----------



## jazminyom (2010 Szeptember 28)

Hasznos a tanács


----------



## Fanni94 (2010 Szeptember 28)

gyerünk


----------



## jazminyom (2010 Szeptember 28)

jó ez a buli!!


----------



## Fanni94 (2010 Szeptember 28)

..


----------



## Fanni94 (2010 Szeptember 28)

mmm még 2


----------



## Fanni94 (2010 Szeptember 28)

1


----------



## Fanni94 (2010 Szeptember 28)

!!


----------



## marcsio (2010 Szeptember 28)

A baromság elég enyhe kifejezés ,hallod mire elérem a 20-t leca.om a letöltést


----------



## marcsio (2010 Szeptember 28)

Hotel Saint George-Never Say Never->IMÁDOM


----------



## marcsio (2010 Szeptember 28)

*Hotel Saint George-Never Say Never->IMÁDOM *


----------



## Fanni94 (2010 Szeptember 28)

mérnem tudok letölteni?!


----------



## Jocozolg (2010 Szeptember 28)

1


----------



## Jocozolg (2010 Szeptember 28)

2


----------



## Jocozolg (2010 Szeptember 28)

3


----------



## Jocozolg (2010 Szeptember 28)

4


----------



## Jocozolg (2010 Szeptember 28)

5


----------



## Jocozolg (2010 Szeptember 28)

6


----------



## marcsio (2010 Szeptember 28)

Na,meg az Edward Maya:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dy2nBvtkgyE&ob=av2e


----------



## Jocozolg (2010 Szeptember 28)

7


----------



## Jocozolg (2010 Szeptember 28)

8


----------



## marcsio (2010 Szeptember 28)

Mire lehet szavazást indítani,megőrjít ,komolyan...oszt haladgyáá paraszt..áhhh


----------



## Jocozolg (2010 Szeptember 28)

9


----------



## black2122 (2010 Szeptember 28)

ok


----------



## marcsio (2010 Szeptember 28)

Fanniiiii!!!!!Elérted a 20-at...sőőőőőt!!!


----------



## Jocozolg (2010 Szeptember 28)

10


----------



## Jocozolg (2010 Szeptember 28)

11


----------



## Jocozolg (2010 Szeptember 28)

12


----------



## marcsio (2010 Szeptember 28)

Ne bosszants ,hogy 20 hsz-el sem lehet letölteni,mert ....????Készen vagyok már így is!


----------



## kocsisa (2010 Szeptember 28)

már csak 9 üzenet kell a letöltéshez


----------



## Fanni94 (2010 Szeptember 28)

elértem de még mindig nem enged tölteni


----------



## black2122 (2010 Szeptember 28)

dfdgxf


----------



## Fanni94 (2010 Szeptember 28)

legalábbis nekem nem:S


----------



## kocsisa (2010 Szeptember 28)

de megéri, mert ez egy fantasztikus fórum


----------



## Jocozolg (2010 Szeptember 28)

13


----------



## black2122 (2010 Szeptember 28)

hgfhgnvbnvbn


----------



## marcsio (2010 Szeptember 28)

Kocsisa,ne éld nagyon bele magad azért


----------



## Jocozolg (2010 Szeptember 28)

14


----------



## Jocozolg (2010 Szeptember 28)

15


----------



## kocsisa (2010 Szeptember 28)

és sok jó ember van itt


----------



## kocsisa (2010 Szeptember 28)

fő az optimizmus


----------



## Jocozolg (2010 Szeptember 28)

16


----------



## marcsio (2010 Szeptember 28)

Huu basszus el is felejtettem már h mit akartam letölteni...


----------



## Jocozolg (2010 Szeptember 28)

17


----------



## Jocozolg (2010 Szeptember 28)

18


----------



## marcsio (2010 Szeptember 28)

Optinizmus???Az volt már rég hallod e..már újabban nem is számolja a hszomat


----------



## Jocozolg (2010 Szeptember 28)

19


----------



## marcsio (2010 Szeptember 28)

Jocozolg megelőztél,ügyi vagy!!!!


----------



## Jocozolg (2010 Szeptember 28)

20


----------



## marcsio (2010 Szeptember 28)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dy2nBvtkgyE&ob=av2e


----------



## Jocozolg (2010 Szeptember 28)

köszi (21)


----------



## marcsio (2010 Szeptember 28)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q3NwJF28wjU&feature=channel


----------



## marcsio (2010 Szeptember 28)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R2BESV0e-30&feature=channel


----------



## marcsio (2010 Szeptember 28)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ClVmpKAtfRI&feature=related


----------



## marcsio (2010 Szeptember 28)

Szívesen


----------



## jazminyom (2010 Szeptember 28)

jelen


----------



## jazminyom (2010 Szeptember 28)

üdvözlet mndenkinek!!


----------



## jazminyom (2010 Szeptember 28)

vidám a közösség!!


----------



## jazminyom (2010 Szeptember 28)

imádom!!


----------



## jazminyom (2010 Szeptember 28)

csodás a kormányos!!


----------



## Fanni94 (2010 Szeptember 28)

na nektek megy a letöltés?! :S


----------



## jazminyom (2010 Szeptember 28)

ez nem bók volt


----------



## marcsio (2010 Szeptember 28)

hihi és még mindig nem enged tölteni ,bec..ás
Csókóltatom az admint!Nagyszerű látogató csalogató ez a megoldás ám


----------



## marcsio (2010 Szeptember 28)

Az az érzésem h keeeerülni fogom ezentúl a fórumokat


----------



## Fanni94 (2010 Szeptember 28)

vááá nekem sikerült nem tudom hogy de megvaaan DDD


----------



## jazminyom (2010 Szeptember 28)

lassan elérem


----------



## jazminyom (2010 Szeptember 28)

letöltés?


----------



## marcsio (2010 Szeptember 28)

Nektek sem megy a down?


----------



## jazminyom (2010 Szeptember 28)

bízom benne


----------



## jazminyom (2010 Szeptember 28)

egyszer elérem


----------



## marcsio (2010 Szeptember 28)

Jazminyom az lehet kevés lesz!
Fanny hooooooogyan????Taníts mester!!!!!


----------



## jazminyom (2010 Szeptember 28)

mostmár majd sikerül...???


----------



## jazminyom (2010 Szeptember 28)

Marcsiko mi ??


----------



## marcsio (2010 Szeptember 28)

Oszt még az óra sem jóóóóó bakker áhhh


----------



## jazminyom (2010 Szeptember 28)

Bocsánat!
Marcsio


----------



## jazminyom (2010 Szeptember 28)

buli ez a dolog!! De igazán!!


----------



## marcsio (2010 Szeptember 28)

Hát a 20 hsz-sal a letöltés.Nekem még mindig nem megy ugyanis.


----------



## marcsio (2010 Szeptember 28)

Semmi gond


----------



## marcsio (2010 Szeptember 28)

oh már 27 hsz-nál tartok,na ez nem semmi azért


----------



## marcsio (2010 Szeptember 28)

Feladtam!!!!!!Megyek nézni a filmet,remélem ahhoz nem kérnek 20 hozzászólást


----------



## BButch (2010 Szeptember 28)

Mindenki ezt a 20at pörgeti..


----------



## BButch (2010 Szeptember 28)

VAlamaiaaiiiai


----------



## BButch (2010 Szeptember 28)

Valaki megköszönte egyik üzenetemet!!!


----------



## BButch (2010 Szeptember 28)

Valami bikicsunáj...


----------



## antim (2010 Szeptember 28)

Helló Melitta!

Újabb köszönet


----------



## lilazizi (2010 Szeptember 28)

1*1=1


----------



## lilazizi (2010 Szeptember 28)

1*2=2


----------



## lilazizi (2010 Szeptember 28)

1*3=3


----------



## lilazizi (2010 Szeptember 28)

1*4=4


----------



## lilazizi (2010 Szeptember 28)

1*5=5


----------



## lilazizi (2010 Szeptember 28)

1*6=6


----------



## lilazizi (2010 Szeptember 28)

1*7=7


----------



## marcsio (2010 Szeptember 28)

már sejtem a bajok okát....


----------



## lilazizi (2010 Szeptember 28)

1*8=8


----------



## lilazizi (2010 Szeptember 28)

1*9=9


----------



## lilazizi (2010 Szeptember 28)

1*10=10


----------



## lanlin (2010 Szeptember 28)

4


----------



## lanlin (2010 Szeptember 28)

5


----------



## lanlin (2010 Szeptember 28)

pedig azt hittem


----------



## lanlin (2010 Szeptember 28)

gyorsabban


----------



## lanlin (2010 Szeptember 28)

fog menni


----------



## lanlin (2010 Szeptember 28)

a 20 hozzászólásnak


----------



## lanlin (2010 Szeptember 28)

az összegyűjtése


----------



## kocsisa (2010 Szeptember 28)

hasznos topic


----------



## lilazizi (2010 Szeptember 28)

1*2=2


----------



## kocsisa (2010 Szeptember 28)

és én is itt vagyok a jelenléti íven


----------



## lanlin (2010 Szeptember 28)

de sajnos


----------



## kocsisa (2010 Szeptember 28)

hajrá mindenkinek


----------



## lanlin (2010 Szeptember 28)

eléggé lassan megy


----------



## kocsisa (2010 Szeptember 28)

fog ez menni, még a szűkszavúaknak is


----------



## kocsisa (2010 Szeptember 28)

íme a 20. üzenetem


----------



## lanlin (2010 Szeptember 28)

13


----------



## lanlin (2010 Szeptember 28)

14


----------



## lanlin (2010 Szeptember 28)

15 - rém kreatív vagyok.


----------



## lanlin (2010 Szeptember 28)

16 - de már csak három hozzászólás kell


----------



## lanlin (2010 Szeptember 28)

17 - ahhoz, hogy le tudjam


----------



## lanlin (2010 Szeptember 28)

18 - a 20 hozzászólást


----------



## lanlin (2010 Szeptember 28)

19 - már csak egy kell és vége!!!!!


----------



## mrban (2010 Szeptember 28)

1 - hat akkor kezdjuk


----------



## lanlin (2010 Szeptember 28)

20 - vége!!!!!


----------



## mrban (2010 Szeptember 28)

2 - az uzenetek


----------



## mrban (2010 Szeptember 28)

3 - irasat


----------



## mrban (2010 Szeptember 28)

4 - kivancsi


----------



## mrban (2010 Szeptember 28)

5 - vagyok


----------



## mrban (2010 Szeptember 28)

6 - tudok-e


----------



## mrban (2010 Szeptember 28)

7 - osszefuggo


----------



## lanlin (2010 Szeptember 28)

az a baj, hogy nem enged be a 20. üzenet után se...


----------



## mrban (2010 Szeptember 28)

8 - mondatokat


----------



## lanlin (2010 Szeptember 28)

és nem tudom, más is járt-e már így...


----------



## mrban (2010 Szeptember 28)

9 - alkotni


----------



## lanlin (2010 Szeptember 28)

és hogy mi a megoldás...


----------



## mrban (2010 Szeptember 28)

10 - amig


----------



## mrban (2010 Szeptember 28)

11 - ossze


----------



## mrban (2010 Szeptember 28)

12 - nem


----------



## mrban (2010 Szeptember 28)

13 - jon a


----------



## lilazizi (2010 Szeptember 28)

2*2=4


----------



## mrban (2010 Szeptember 28)

14 - 20 darab


----------



## mrban (2010 Szeptember 28)

15 - uzenet


----------



## mrban (2010 Szeptember 28)

16 - Vagy


----------



## mrban (2010 Szeptember 28)

17 - kezdjek


----------



## mrban (2010 Szeptember 28)

18 - en is


----------



## mrban (2010 Szeptember 28)

19 - szorzotablazni?


----------



## mrban (2010 Szeptember 28)

20 - Aah, inkabb valami mast kellene kitalalni.


----------



## lanlin (2010 Szeptember 28)

segítség!!!!


----------



## lilazizi (2010 Szeptember 28)

2*3=6


----------



## kocsisa (2010 Szeptember 28)

üzenet


----------



## lilazizi (2010 Szeptember 28)

2*4=8


----------



## Majmóca (2010 Szeptember 28)

Én minden kreatívságot imádok! Igyekszem ide is ötletelni.


----------



## lilazizi (2010 Szeptember 28)

2*5=10


----------



## Majmóca (2010 Szeptember 28)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Majmóca (2010 Szeptember 28)

Nagyon kéne már az a 20 hozzászólás!


----------



## Majmóca (2010 Szeptember 28)

Ezért itt kicsit idegesítem a jó népet!


----------



## Majmóca (2010 Szeptember 28)

De bocsánat érte!


----------



## Majmóca (2010 Szeptember 28)

Már "csak" hetet kell kibírni.


----------



## Majmóca (2010 Szeptember 28)

Aztán abbahagyom.


----------



## Majmóca (2010 Szeptember 28)

És neki állok nézelődni értelmesen.


----------



## Majmóca (2010 Szeptember 28)

Na már csak négy.


----------



## Majmóca (2010 Szeptember 28)

Ezt mások is komolyan így csinálják?


----------



## Majmóca (2010 Szeptember 28)

Bakker! Már kifogytam, nem tudom, mit írjak.


----------



## Majmóca (2010 Szeptember 28)

Sziasztok! Abbahagyom! )


----------



## lilazizi (2010 Szeptember 28)

2*6=12


----------



## lilazizi (2010 Szeptember 28)

2*7=14


----------



## lilazizi (2010 Szeptember 28)

2*8=16


----------



## lilazizi (2010 Szeptember 28)

2*9=18


----------



## lilazizi (2010 Szeptember 28)

2*10=20


----------



## david995 (2010 Szeptember 28)

1+1=2


----------



## david995 (2010 Szeptember 28)

szia


----------



## david995 (2010 Szeptember 28)

mit írjak?


----------



## david995 (2010 Szeptember 28)

Xxxdddd


----------



## david995 (2010 Szeptember 28)

,


----------



## david995 (2010 Szeptember 28)




----------



## david995 (2010 Szeptember 28)

sok kell még?


----------



## Pers (2010 Szeptember 28)

Logikai táblajátékokhoz keresek programtervet.
Segítene valaki ?


----------



## david995 (2010 Szeptember 28)




----------



## david995 (2010 Szeptember 28)

mért kell 20-at írni?


----------



## david995 (2010 Szeptember 28)

kilenc!


----------



## david995 (2010 Szeptember 28)

tíz!!


----------



## david995 (2010 Szeptember 28)

még kell egy pár darab.


----------



## david995 (2010 Szeptember 28)

írok még egy párat


----------



## david995 (2010 Szeptember 28)

még mindig kell?!


----------



## david995 (2010 Szeptember 28)

már unalmas szerintem.


----------



## david995 (2010 Szeptember 28)

még mindig kell.


----------



## Pers (2010 Szeptember 28)

természetismeret óravázlatot keresek alsósat,amiben benne van - instrukció pedagógusoknak.
köszönöm


----------



## david995 (2010 Szeptember 28)

6-9=3


----------



## david995 (2010 Szeptember 28)

m ((((((


----------



## david995 (2010 Szeptember 28)

:áp:


----------



## david995 (2010 Szeptember 28)

még mindig van.


----------



## david995 (2010 Szeptember 28)

még egyet küldök.


----------



## david995 (2010 Szeptember 28)

még min dig kelllllll!!!


----------



## david995 (2010 Szeptember 28)

Unom már


----------



## david995 (2010 Szeptember 28)

Xd


----------



## plala (2010 Szeptember 28)

Hello!


----------



## plala (2010 Szeptember 28)

nem ám


----------



## barbarawr (2010 Szeptember 28)

*.*

csak úgy


----------



## barbarawr (2010 Szeptember 28)

túl lassú


----------



## barbarawr (2010 Szeptember 28)

.....


----------



## barbarawr (2010 Szeptember 28)

hhhtthh


----------



## barbarawr (2010 Szeptember 28)

dweghrhrhrh


----------



## barbarawr (2010 Szeptember 28)

egiohiohriohr


----------



## barbarawr (2010 Szeptember 28)

ddhrhr


----------



## barbarawr (2010 Szeptember 28)

ggkoopgpogepoeg


----------



## barbarawr (2010 Szeptember 28)

eieoiofoiw


----------



## barbarawr (2010 Szeptember 28)

eegehehw


----------



## barbarawr (2010 Szeptember 28)

hrhhrhr


----------



## barbarawr (2010 Szeptember 28)

eeeegge


----------



## mumia7 (2010 Szeptember 28)

*1. hsz*

1. hsz


----------



## barbarawr (2010 Szeptember 28)

dbgg


----------



## mumia7 (2010 Szeptember 28)

2.hsz


----------



## mumia7 (2010 Szeptember 28)

3. hsz


----------



## barbarawr (2010 Szeptember 28)

fdgeghr


----------



## mumia7 (2010 Szeptember 28)

4. hsz


----------



## barbarawr (2010 Szeptember 28)

))


----------



## mumia7 (2010 Szeptember 28)

5. hsz B-)


----------



## barbarawr (2010 Szeptember 28)

hrrhrjj


----------



## mumia7 (2010 Szeptember 28)

6. hsz


----------



## barbarawr (2010 Szeptember 28)

:ddd


----------



## mumia7 (2010 Szeptember 28)

7. hsz


----------



## mumia7 (2010 Szeptember 28)

8. hsz


----------



## mumia7 (2010 Szeptember 28)

9. hsz


----------



## mumia7 (2010 Szeptember 28)

10. hsz


----------



## mumia7 (2010 Szeptember 28)

11. hsz


----------



## barbarawr (2010 Szeptember 28)

tttttt


----------



## mumia7 (2010 Szeptember 28)

12. hsz


----------



## mumia7 (2010 Szeptember 28)

13. hsz


----------



## barbarawr (2010 Szeptember 28)

tthttt


----------



## mumia7 (2010 Szeptember 28)

14. hsz


----------



## mumia7 (2010 Szeptember 28)

15. hsz


----------



## barbarawr (2010 Szeptember 28)

llélé


----------



## Rozik (2010 Szeptember 28)

Jó hogy van ilyen opldal


----------



## mumia7 (2010 Szeptember 28)

16. hsz


----------



## barbarawr (2010 Szeptember 28)

lllllllllll


----------



## mumia7 (2010 Szeptember 28)

17. hsz


----------



## mumia7 (2010 Szeptember 28)

18. hsz


----------



## mumia7 (2010 Szeptember 28)

19. hsz


----------



## mumia7 (2010 Szeptember 28)

20. hsz


----------



## barbarawr (2010 Szeptember 28)

nnnn


----------



## barbarawr (2010 Szeptember 28)

nnnnjjjjopép


----------



## barbarawr (2010 Szeptember 28)

gggggg


----------



## barbarawr (2010 Szeptember 28)

gggggggggggggggggggdddddddddddddddrrrrrrrr


----------



## Rozik (2010 Szeptember 28)

Köszönöm ez jó ötlet!


----------



## joedancer23 (2010 Szeptember 28)

helló!


----------



## joedancer23 (2010 Szeptember 28)

hi


----------



## joedancer23 (2010 Szeptember 28)

sziasztok


----------



## Bothné (2010 Szeptember 28)

*Ez a mai nap*

Jönn ma még valami
Köszi hogy lehet így is hozzászólást gyűjteni.


----------



## joedancer23 (2010 Szeptember 28)

ciao


----------



## barbie43 (2010 Szeptember 28)

sziasztok
sulihoz keresnék néhány segédanyagot


----------



## joedancer23 (2010 Szeptember 28)

szia


----------



## barbie43 (2010 Szeptember 28)

szia


----------



## joedancer23 (2010 Szeptember 28)

nem


----------



## barbie43 (2010 Szeptember 28)

segédanyagot keresnék az oldalon a kooperatív tanitásról


----------



## joedancer23 (2010 Szeptember 28)

magyarország


----------



## barbie43 (2010 Szeptember 28)

Mit nem?


----------



## barbie43 (2010 Szeptember 28)

Kagan


----------



## joedancer23 (2010 Szeptember 28)

Ups "M"


----------



## barbie43 (2010 Szeptember 28)

M Kotler


----------



## joedancer23 (2010 Szeptember 28)

Magyarország


----------



## barbie43 (2010 Szeptember 28)

német nyelvvizsga felkészítőket?


----------



## barbie43 (2010 Szeptember 28)

Angol felsőfokú


----------



## joedancer23 (2010 Szeptember 28)

Hali


----------



## barbie43 (2010 Szeptember 28)

és gyerekneveléses


----------



## barbie43 (2010 Szeptember 28)

Joedancer23 Milyen az idő felétek??


----------



## Ász (2010 Szeptember 28)

Sziasztok


----------



## joedancer23 (2010 Szeptember 28)

Biztos találsz


----------



## barbie43 (2010 Szeptember 28)

NÁlunk egész nap esett


----------



## ai1968 (2010 Szeptember 28)

Kicsit bonyolult ez a hozzászólósdi!


----------



## Ász (2010 Szeptember 28)

Mizu?


----------



## mismelcsi (2010 Szeptember 28)

Sziasztok!


----------



## barbie43 (2010 Szeptember 28)

ez egy kabaré pár pillanat napsütés és már megint csepereg


----------



## joedancer23 (2010 Szeptember 28)

kb 20c fok borult


----------



## joedancer23 (2010 Szeptember 28)

esni fog


----------



## barbie43 (2010 Szeptember 28)

időjárás?


----------



## joedancer23 (2010 Szeptember 28)

füvet kellett volna nyírnom


----------



## barbie43 (2010 Szeptember 28)

MÁrmint ez az ősz...felétek se túl fényes a helyzet akkor


----------



## joedancer23 (2010 Szeptember 28)

majd holnap


----------



## barbie43 (2010 Szeptember 28)

S mi lesz még később, jön a hideg...


----------



## joedancer23 (2010 Szeptember 28)

főleg, hogy az este beköszöntött


----------



## joedancer23 (2010 Szeptember 28)

remélem holnap jó idő lesz


----------



## barbie43 (2010 Szeptember 28)

meg a hó


----------



## joedancer23 (2010 Szeptember 28)

Máté Ottilia dalokat keresek az apósnak


----------



## barbie43 (2010 Szeptember 28)

Azt én is nagyon remélem, mert borús még a kedvem is hogy kikell mozdulni a lakásból...


----------



## barbie43 (2010 Szeptember 28)

Nem is merős egyenlőre nem futotam bele ilyen előadóba, bár a kereső kidobja


----------



## barbie43 (2010 Szeptember 28)

Sikeres keresgélést


----------



## mismelcsi (2010 Szeptember 28)

Nálunk megint esik...


----------



## joedancer23 (2010 Szeptember 28)

már találtam is


----------



## joedancer23 (2010 Szeptember 28)

a rapid egy xar


----------



## joedancer23 (2010 Szeptember 28)

nem baj


----------



## Kingoca1 (2010 Szeptember 28)

most


----------



## Kingoca1 (2010 Szeptember 28)

hideg van


----------



## Kingoca1 (2010 Szeptember 28)

esik


----------



## Kingoca1 (2010 Szeptember 28)

kell


----------



## Kingoca1 (2010 Szeptember 28)

nekem


----------



## Kingoca1 (2010 Szeptember 28)

a


----------



## mismelcsi (2010 Szeptember 28)

Maran Keyes és Cecelia Ahern könyvekkel találkozott valaki?


----------



## Kingoca1 (2010 Szeptember 28)

20


----------



## Kingoca1 (2010 Szeptember 28)




----------



## Kingoca1 (2010 Szeptember 28)




----------



## putt (2010 Szeptember 28)

*1*

Harmatocska


----------



## Kingoca1 (2010 Szeptember 28)

::d:d::d


----------



## Kingoca1 (2010 Szeptember 28)

lol


----------



## putt (2010 Szeptember 28)

Guggolva ringadoz


----------



## putt (2010 Szeptember 28)

a málnatő,meleg


----------



## Kingoca1 (2010 Szeptember 28)

::


----------



## Kingoca1 (2010 Szeptember 28)

.....


----------



## putt (2010 Szeptember 28)

karján buggyos zsíros


----------



## Kingoca1 (2010 Szeptember 28)

......


----------



## putt (2010 Szeptember 28)

papíros szendereg


----------



## Kingoca1 (2010 Szeptember 28)




----------



## putt (2010 Szeptember 28)

Lágy a táj gyöngy az est


----------



## Kingoca1 (2010 Szeptember 28)

....


----------



## Kingoca1 (2010 Szeptember 28)

:::::


----------



## Kingoca1 (2010 Szeptember 28)

;;;;;


----------



## putt (2010 Szeptember 28)

tömött fonott falomb


----------



## putt (2010 Szeptember 28)

hegyek párája rezg


----------



## Kingoca1 (2010 Szeptember 28)

>:.:>;;


----------



## putt (2010 Szeptember 28)

a halmokon s dalom


----------



## Kingoca1 (2010 Szeptember 28)

'''''


----------



## putt (2010 Szeptember 28)

Hát dolgoztam híven


----------



## Kingoca1 (2010 Szeptember 28)




----------



## Kingoca1 (2010 Szeptember 28)

:d


----------



## Kingoca1 (2010 Szeptember 28)

most kelll


----------



## putt (2010 Szeptember 28)

zümmögve mint a rét


----------



## putt (2010 Szeptember 28)

Milyen könnyű a menny!


----------



## putt (2010 Szeptember 28)

A műhely már sötét


----------



## putt (2010 Szeptember 28)

Fáradt meg együgyű


----------



## putt (2010 Szeptember 28)

vagy tán csak jó vagyok


----------



## putt (2010 Szeptember 28)

s reszketek mint a fű


----------



## putt (2010 Szeptember 28)

és mint a csillagok


----------



## putt (2010 Szeptember 28)

József Attila


----------



## putt (2010 Szeptember 28)

Köszönöm


----------



## walabi (2010 Szeptember 28)

*1*

1


----------



## walabi (2010 Szeptember 28)

*2*

2


----------



## walabi (2010 Szeptember 28)

*3*

3


----------



## walabi (2010 Szeptember 28)

*4*

4


----------



## walabi (2010 Szeptember 28)

*5*

5


----------



## walabi (2010 Szeptember 28)

*6*

6


----------



## stonepeg (2010 Szeptember 28)

Egy, kettő


----------



## stonepeg (2010 Szeptember 28)

Kettő - kedves portál! Nem lehetne más szabályt hozni?


----------



## walabi (2010 Szeptember 28)

*7*

7


----------



## stonepeg (2010 Szeptember 28)

Három - nagyon röstellem magam, de szeretnék letölteni egy könyvet. Remélem, nem tiltanak ki.


----------



## stonepeg (2010 Szeptember 28)

Négy - észnél légy!


----------



## stonepeg (2010 Szeptember 28)

Öt - szia Walabi! Te is ezzel kínlódsz?


----------



## stonepeg (2010 Szeptember 28)

Hat - Azt ismered, hogy egy pasi bemegy sört venni a boltba...


----------



## stonepeg (2010 Szeptember 28)

Hét - ... mire a boltos megkérdezi, hogy "Lehet alkoholmentes?"


----------



## stonepeg (2010 Szeptember 28)

Nyolc - Pasink válasza: "Fizethetek játékpénzzel?"


----------



## walabi (2010 Szeptember 28)

*8*

8


----------



## stonepeg (2010 Szeptember 28)

Kilenc - meguntad, vagy lefagytál?


----------



## stonepeg (2010 Szeptember 28)

Tíz - a fele már megvan


----------



## stonepeg (2010 Szeptember 28)

Tizenegy - meg még egy


----------



## stonepeg (2010 Szeptember 28)

12


----------



## stonepeg (2010 Szeptember 28)

13


----------



## stonepeg (2010 Szeptember 28)

14


----------



## stonepeg (2010 Szeptember 28)

15


----------



## stonepeg (2010 Szeptember 28)

16


----------



## stonepeg (2010 Szeptember 28)

17


----------



## stonepeg (2010 Szeptember 28)

18


----------



## stonepeg (2010 Szeptember 28)

19


----------



## BButch (2010 Szeptember 28)

19


----------



## stonepeg (2010 Szeptember 28)

Húsz


----------



## BButch (2010 Szeptember 28)

20


----------



## Bothné (2010 Szeptember 28)

*Szeretném*

Dolgozok de minek!


----------



## Bothné (2010 Szeptember 28)

*Nem tudom miért*

Szükségem van anyagra próbálkozom de .....................miért nem tudom


----------



## Bothné (2010 Szeptember 28)

*Valahogy*

Szerettem volna tiszta lapokkal de.................


----------



## Bothné (2010 Szeptember 28)

*Idézetem*

„Egy anyának, akinek csak egy élete van, nincs lehetősége virtuálisan ellenőrizni az anyai szív döntését,
s ezért sohasem fogja megtudni, hogy helyesen tette-e, amikor az érzelmeire hallgatott.”


----------



## Bothné (2010 Szeptember 28)

*Sajátom*

„Minden felnőtt lelkében ott lakozik egy gyermeki lélek, amely képessé teszi a játékra,
de a felnőtt sosem lesz képes arra, amire egy gyermek képes, az önfeledt boldog játékra.
Mert a felnőtt tudatában ott lakozik a felelősség tudat, amely az önfeledt játék érzését
eltompítja és ezáltal fokozatosan veszítjük el az igazi gyermeki lelket magunkból.”


----------



## Bothné (2010 Szeptember 28)

*Na ez ..........*

A játék akkor felhőtlen, akkor lesz a képzelet paradicsoma, ha szabályait mindenben betartják.


----------



## Bothné (2010 Szeptember 28)

*Na*

Na akkor talán menni fog?..........


----------



## bruno29 (2010 Szeptember 28)

*Üdv...*

Üdvözlet innen minden Kanadai (vagy Kanada-rajongó) magyarnak....


----------



## tibcsifiu (2010 Szeptember 28)

*Hali*

Hali Mindenkinek!


----------



## sacka19 (2010 Szeptember 28)

Szép estét!


----------



## tibcsifiu (2010 Szeptember 28)

Jó éjszakát mindenkinek!
Persze csak ha nála most éjszaka van


----------



## tibcsifiu (2010 Szeptember 28)

Amúgy van itt valaki ilyenkor még rajtam kívül?


----------



## tibcsifiu (2010 Szeptember 28)

Hm, egész jó témák vannak itt amúgy...


----------



## Ricsi8 (2010 Szeptember 28)

*20 hozzászolás*

Sziasztok!

20 hozzászólást kell teljesítenem 2 nap alatt, hogy tag lehessek.
Szóval ez az első.


----------



## Ricsi8 (2010 Szeptember 28)

*19*

19


----------



## Ricsi8 (2010 Szeptember 28)

*18*

18


----------



## Ricsi8 (2010 Szeptember 28)

*17*

17


----------



## Ricsi8 (2010 Szeptember 28)

16


----------



## Ricsi8 (2010 Szeptember 28)

15


----------



## Ricsi8 (2010 Szeptember 28)

14


----------



## Ricsi8 (2010 Szeptember 28)

13


----------



## Ricsi8 (2010 Szeptember 29)

12


----------



## Ricsi8 (2010 Szeptember 29)

11


----------



## Ricsi8 (2010 Szeptember 29)

10


----------



## Ricsi8 (2010 Szeptember 29)

9


----------



## Ricsi8 (2010 Szeptember 29)

8


----------



## Ricsi8 (2010 Szeptember 29)

7


----------



## Ricsi8 (2010 Szeptember 29)

6


----------



## Ricsi8 (2010 Szeptember 29)

5


----------



## Ricsi8 (2010 Szeptember 29)

4


----------



## Ricsi8 (2010 Szeptember 29)

3


----------



## Ricsi8 (2010 Szeptember 29)

2


----------



## Ricsi8 (2010 Szeptember 29)

1 és ezzel meg a 20 hozzászolás.
Elnézést, hogy ennyire igénytelen voltan, de éjszaka csak ennyire vagyok kreatív.


----------



## I-like (2010 Szeptember 29)

Nehéz közétek bekerülni.


----------



## I-like (2010 Szeptember 29)

Szeretnék már tag lenni, oly sok hasznos dologra bukkantam itt.


----------



## I-like (2010 Szeptember 29)

Válaszolok, hogy tag lehessek


----------



## I-like (2010 Szeptember 29)

sokat nézelődök köztetek


----------



## I-like (2010 Szeptember 29)

I-like írta:


> sokat nézelődök köztetek


Óvónő vagyok, nagyon értékes a gyűjteményetek


----------



## I-like (2010 Szeptember 29)

I-like írta:


> Óvónő vagyok, nagyon értékes a gyűjteményetek


Nekem is sok pedagógiai anyagom van, amit szívesen megosztanék Veletek


----------



## csiza26 (2010 Szeptember 29)

helló mindenki


----------



## csiza26 (2010 Szeptember 29)

azt hiszem itt sokat fogok böngészni...


----------



## csiza26 (2010 Szeptember 29)

már csak alig 18 hozászólás kell


----------



## csiza26 (2010 Szeptember 29)

megy ez gyorsan


----------



## csiza26 (2010 Szeptember 29)

alakul


----------



## csiza26 (2010 Szeptember 29)

yippie


----------



## csiza26 (2010 Szeptember 29)

alig várom már hogy tag lehessek


----------



## csiza26 (2010 Szeptember 29)

jó lesz ez ...


----------



## csiza26 (2010 Szeptember 29)

lassan félidő


----------



## csiza26 (2010 Szeptember 29)

most a fele


----------



## csiza26 (2010 Szeptember 29)

gyakori látogató leszek...


----------



## csiza26 (2010 Szeptember 29)

ígérem!


----------



## csiza26 (2010 Szeptember 29)

lassan meg lesz a 20


----------



## csiza26 (2010 Szeptember 29)

még 7


----------



## csiza26 (2010 Szeptember 29)

6


----------



## csiza26 (2010 Szeptember 29)

okok


----------



## csiza26 (2010 Szeptember 29)

gyorsan gyorsan


----------



## csiza26 (2010 Szeptember 29)

snel snel


----------



## csiza26 (2010 Szeptember 29)

és és és


----------



## csiza26 (2010 Szeptember 29)

és az utolsó yuhuuhhuhuhu


----------



## csiza26 (2010 Szeptember 29)

kell még 1?


----------



## mijlya (2010 Szeptember 29)

1


----------



## mijlya (2010 Szeptember 29)

2


----------



## mijlya (2010 Szeptember 29)

3


----------



## mijlya (2010 Szeptember 29)

4


----------



## mijlya (2010 Szeptember 29)

5


----------



## mijlya (2010 Szeptember 29)

6


----------



## mijlya (2010 Szeptember 29)

7


----------



## mijlya (2010 Szeptember 29)

8


----------



## mijlya (2010 Szeptember 29)

9


----------



## mijlya (2010 Szeptember 29)

10


----------



## mijlya (2010 Szeptember 29)

11


----------



## mijlya (2010 Szeptember 29)

12


----------



## mijlya (2010 Szeptember 29)

13


----------



## mijlya (2010 Szeptember 29)

14


----------



## mijlya (2010 Szeptember 29)

15


----------



## mijlya (2010 Szeptember 29)

16


----------



## mijlya (2010 Szeptember 29)

17


----------



## mijlya (2010 Szeptember 29)

18


----------



## mijlya (2010 Szeptember 29)

19


----------



## mijlya (2010 Szeptember 29)

20


----------



## mijlya (2010 Szeptember 29)

21


----------



## mijlya (2010 Szeptember 29)

22


----------



## mijlya (2010 Szeptember 29)

Csak hogy biztos elég legyen


----------



## lonyal74 (2010 Szeptember 29)

köszi


----------



## lonyal74 (2010 Szeptember 29)

folyt.köv.


----------



## lonyal74 (2010 Szeptember 29)

25


----------



## lonyal74 (2010 Szeptember 29)

26


----------



## lonyal74 (2010 Szeptember 29)

27


----------



## lonyal74 (2010 Szeptember 29)

27+1


----------



## beckybumm (2010 Szeptember 29)

Sziasztok


----------



## AnnaTunde (2010 Szeptember 29)

*gyerekek és állatok*

Szép napot mindenkinek! Még új vagyok itt. A két gyerekem minden jószágot begyújtene. Már van teknősünk, papagájaink, egy naphalunk és két kárászunk. Sok történetem van róluk. Akit érdekel a téma szivesen látom és olvasom. Köszönöm. AnnaTunde


----------



## lonyal74 (2010 Szeptember 29)

29


----------



## lonyal74 (2010 Szeptember 29)

30


----------



## beckybumm (2010 Szeptember 29)

értem én ennek a húsz hozzászólásnak a logikáját


----------



## lonyal74 (2010 Szeptember 29)

30+1


----------



## beckybumm (2010 Szeptember 29)

de most ez piszok nehéznek tűnik


----------



## beckybumm (2010 Szeptember 29)

még akkor is ha lonyal itt totózik


----------



## beckybumm (2010 Szeptember 29)

32?


----------



## beckybumm (2010 Szeptember 29)

33


----------



## beckybumm (2010 Szeptember 29)

34


----------



## beckybumm (2010 Szeptember 29)

...látom a számok már nem hozzák vissza közénk....táncolni pedig nem tudok...


----------



## beckybumm (2010 Szeptember 29)

van az a "nem mozdítom a lábam csak dülöngélek kicsit és bután nézek" figura...na azt még talán talán...


----------



## beckybumm (2010 Szeptember 29)

...de azt sem sokáig...


----------



## beckybumm (2010 Szeptember 29)

nemcsak hogy nem élvezem...


----------



## beckybumm (2010 Szeptember 29)

no de veszélyes is...


----------



## beckybumm (2010 Szeptember 29)

...ha elfelejtkezem magamról és nekiállok hadonászni...


----------



## beckybumm (2010 Szeptember 29)

könnyen veszély forrássá alakulhatok...


----------



## beckybumm (2010 Szeptember 29)

...tipikus antihős csak köppeny és maszk nélkül...


----------



## beckybumm (2010 Szeptember 29)

...és ki szeret egy kisebb csoport közepén maszk nélkül áldogálni...


----------



## beckybumm (2010 Szeptember 29)

...miközben a többiek vérző orrukat törölgetik...


----------



## beckybumm (2010 Szeptember 29)

...csak mert egy kicsit jól éreztem magam


----------



## beckybumm (2010 Szeptember 29)

szóval nem, nem táncolok...


----------



## beckybumm (2010 Szeptember 29)

...és főzni sem szoktam, hasonló okokból


----------



## tibcsifiu (2010 Szeptember 29)

Sziasztok!


----------



## tibcsifiu (2010 Szeptember 29)

"A barátság az egyetlen olyan kapcsolat, amely kölcsönös, szabad választással jön létre."


----------



## tibcsifiu (2010 Szeptember 29)

"Nem velünk születik,"


----------



## tibcsifiu (2010 Szeptember 29)

"mi teremtjük."


----------



## tibcsifiu (2010 Szeptember 29)

"Nem fertőzi meg semmilyen testi kapcsolat, vagy érdek."


----------



## tibcsifiu (2010 Szeptember 29)

"Nem akarunk egymástól semmit - egyszerűen csak jó együtt lenni."


----------



## tibcsifiu (2010 Szeptember 29)

"A barátság születése mindig együtt jár azzal az érzéssel, hogy találkoztunk már valahol."


----------



## tibcsifiu (2010 Szeptember 29)

"Hogy ismerem őt!"


----------



## hosapi (2010 Szeptember 29)

Helló
Nagyon rendes vagy nagyon köszönöm


----------



## tibcsifiu (2010 Szeptember 29)

"Ez persze sejtelem, nem biztos, hogy így van."


----------



## black2122 (2010 Szeptember 29)

igen


----------



## hosapi (2010 Szeptember 29)

*Köszi*

Köszi szépen


----------



## hosapi (2010 Szeptember 29)

Nem tom hogy mit írjak pedig kellene az a 20 hozzászólás...


----------



## tibcsifiu (2010 Szeptember 29)

"Sosem tudhatjuk, mitől vagyunk otthon egymásban."


----------



## tibcsifiu (2010 Szeptember 29)

"De ha a barátomhoz megyek:"


----------



## tibcsifiu (2010 Szeptember 29)

"hazamegyek."


----------



## tibcsifiu (2010 Szeptember 29)

- Müller Péter


----------



## tibcsifiu (2010 Szeptember 29)

Írj te is valami szép idézetet


----------



## tibcsifiu (2010 Szeptember 29)

És már meg is van hipp-hopp


----------



## tibcsifiu (2010 Szeptember 29)

Na, szép napot mindenkinek!


----------



## hosapi (2010 Szeptember 29)

Az irónia főként az elme játéka. A humor inkább a szívé, az érzelemé.


----------



## hosapi (2010 Szeptember 29)

Ne sírj, mert vége lett! Mosolyogj, mert megtörtént!


----------



## hosapi (2010 Szeptember 29)

Ha elhagysz, veled mehetek?


----------



## hosapi (2010 Szeptember 29)

Naná, hogy normális vagyok. 
A hangok is megmondták.\\m/:0:


----------



## hosapi (2010 Szeptember 29)

Mi közöm ehhez az egész felhajtáshoz, ami momentán az életem?


----------



## hosapi (2010 Szeptember 29)

Kitettem egy matricát a hátsó ablakba: női vezető. És ha leparkolok valahol, akkor az utánam érkezők nagy tiszteletet tanúsítanak: a kocsim előtt és mögött legalább öt méternyi légüres teret hagynak.:!:


----------



## hosapi (2010 Szeptember 29)

Mindenkinek jogában áll hülyének lenni, de te bántóan visszaélsz a lehetőséggel!


----------



## hosapi (2010 Szeptember 29)

Az alvás nem olyan, mint az evés, de azért örök második.


----------



## hosapi (2010 Szeptember 29)

Az iskolakerülés jót tesz az egészségnek.


----------



## hosapi (2010 Szeptember 29)

Az élettelen tárgyak épp csak annyira tudnak mozogni, hogy mindig utadban legyenek.:lol:


----------



## hosapi (2010 Szeptember 29)

A halálhoz fűződő viszonyom változatlan. Erősen ellenzem.


----------



## hosapi (2010 Szeptember 29)

Én vagyok te, te vagyok én, melyikünk a skizofrén?


----------



## hosapi (2010 Szeptember 29)

Ha olyan férfit keresel, aki vonzó, jó humorú, eszes, határozott, érzékeny, remek szerető, ugyanakkor ragaszkodó és romantikus - válts mozijegyet.:twisted:


----------



## hosapi (2010 Szeptember 29)

Az átlagember alvásigénye: még öt perc.


----------



## hosapi (2010 Szeptember 29)

Lassan aforizompacsirta leszek.


----------



## hosapi (2010 Szeptember 29)

Veszélyes dolog a jövő. Szünet nélkül azzal fenyeget, hogy bekövetkezik.


----------



## hosapi (2010 Szeptember 29)

A hazugság nagyon fáradságos dolog, az embernek meg kell erőltetnie a memóriáját, ha nem akar lebukni.


----------



## hosapi (2010 Szeptember 29)

Ne nyugtalankodj! Úgyis másképp történik minden, mint ahogy elgondolod.


----------



## black2122 (2010 Szeptember 29)

köszi


----------



## black2122 (2010 Szeptember 29)

igen


----------



## black2122 (2010 Szeptember 29)

ja


----------



## black2122 (2010 Szeptember 29)

így van


----------



## black2122 (2010 Szeptember 29)

vagy anniyse


----------



## black2122 (2010 Szeptember 29)

2


----------



## citromanus (2010 Szeptember 29)

*Üdv.*

Üdvözlet Tiszaújvárosból!


----------



## mismelcsi (2010 Szeptember 29)

Sziasztok!


----------



## anna07 (2010 Szeptember 29)

Szia


----------



## nyusz999 (2010 Szeptember 29)

*Gbs*

People who say it cannot be done should not interrupt those who are doing it - George Bernard Shaw


----------



## anna07 (2010 Szeptember 29)

1


----------



## nyusz999 (2010 Szeptember 29)

2


----------



## nyusz999 (2010 Szeptember 29)

7


----------



## anna07 (2010 Szeptember 29)

2


----------



## nyusz999 (2010 Szeptember 29)

12


----------



## nyusz999 (2010 Szeptember 29)

17


----------



## anna07 (2010 Szeptember 29)

3


----------



## anna07 (2010 Szeptember 29)

[FONT=&quot]Vadgesztenye, gesztenye[/FONT]


----------



## anna07 (2010 Szeptember 29)

[FONT=&quot]kosárkámba potty bele![/FONT]


----------



## anna07 (2010 Szeptember 29)

[FONT=&quot]Gesztenyéből fabrikálok [/FONT]


----------



## anna07 (2010 Szeptember 29)

[FONT=&quot]Buksi fejű barna bábot.[/FONT]


----------



## anna07 (2010 Szeptember 29)

[FONT=&quot]Vadgesztenye, gesztenye,[/FONT]


----------



## nyusz999 (2010 Szeptember 29)

People who say it cannot be done should not interrupt those who are doing it. - George Bernard Shaw


----------



## bingyo11 (2010 Szeptember 29)

mindenkinek szep napot


----------



## bingyo11 (2010 Szeptember 29)

eljen az egesz magyar


----------



## anna07 (2010 Szeptember 29)

[FONT=&quot]Ha vagytok már jó néhányan,[/FONT]


----------



## bingyo11 (2010 Szeptember 29)

hajra szekelyek


----------



## anna07 (2010 Szeptember 29)

[FONT=&quot]Megnyitom a bábszínházam.[/FONT]


----------



## bingyo11 (2010 Szeptember 29)

hajra zeneszek


----------



## bingyo11 (2010 Szeptember 29)

eljen erdely


----------



## bingyo11 (2010 Szeptember 29)

hajra keresztur


----------



## bingyo11 (2010 Szeptember 29)

isten eltessen minden magyart akinek szulinapja van


----------



## bingyo11 (2010 Szeptember 29)

hajra beethoven


----------



## bingyo11 (2010 Szeptember 29)

mindorokke mozart


----------



## bingyo11 (2010 Szeptember 29)

szeretem a hazamat


----------



## bingyo11 (2010 Szeptember 29)

a zene szult meg engem


----------



## bingyo11 (2010 Szeptember 29)

udvozlok minden zeneszt


----------



## bingyo11 (2010 Szeptember 29)

tamadjon fel attila az isten ostora


----------



## anna07 (2010 Szeptember 29)

[FONT=&quot]Gyárfás Endre: Gesztenyéző[/FONT]


----------



## anna07 (2010 Szeptember 29)

szeptember


----------



## bingyo11 (2010 Szeptember 29)

a zene szult meg engem a zene a nemzedekem tudom hogy egyszer a zene ol meg zenevel adjanak vissza a foldnek


----------



## anna07 (2010 Szeptember 29)

5403


----------



## bingyo11 (2010 Szeptember 29)

hajra kanadai magyarok


----------



## anna07 (2010 Szeptember 29)

_[FONT=&quot]Gyertek lányok a szőlőbe[/FONT]_[FONT=&quot],[/FONT]


----------



## bingyo11 (2010 Szeptember 29)

eljen az osszes vasarhelyi


----------



## anna07 (2010 Szeptember 29)

[FONT=&quot]Szedjünk diót a kötőbe, [/FONT]


----------



## bingyo11 (2010 Szeptember 29)

varjatok meg oszi rozsak


----------



## anna07 (2010 Szeptember 29)

[FONT=&quot]Piros almát a zsebünkbe, [/FONT]


----------



## anna07 (2010 Szeptember 29)

[FONT=&quot]Dalolgassunk jó kedvünkbe![/FONT]


----------



## Antiaija (2010 Szeptember 29)

:d


----------



## bingyo11 (2010 Szeptember 29)

az a szep az a szep akinek a szeme kek


----------



## Antiaija (2010 Szeptember 29)

Hallo


----------



## anna07 (2010 Szeptember 29)

19


----------



## bingyo11 (2010 Szeptember 29)

bus szivvel enekelni oly nehez


----------



## anna07 (2010 Szeptember 29)

20


----------



## bingyo11 (2010 Szeptember 29)

hello hello


----------



## anna07 (2010 Szeptember 29)

köszönöm


----------



## bingyo11 (2010 Szeptember 29)

hajra magyarokk


----------



## bingyo11 (2010 Szeptember 29)

hajra szekelyek


----------



## bingyo11 (2010 Szeptember 29)

ria ria hungaria


----------



## bingyo11 (2010 Szeptember 29)

eljen mate peter


----------



## bingyo11 (2010 Szeptember 29)

isten nyugtassa szenes ivant


----------



## bingyo11 (2010 Szeptember 29)

mindenki jojjon tordat falvara balba jo bor jo zene


----------



## szeleburdi_79 (2010 Szeptember 29)

én is megkezdem a 20 hozzászólást..


----------



## lili7708 (2010 Szeptember 29)

Hozzászólok.


----------



## lili7708 (2010 Szeptember 29)

Ismét.


----------



## szeleburdi_79 (2010 Szeptember 29)

előre is köszönöm a lehetőséget


----------



## lili7708 (2010 Szeptember 29)

Újra


----------



## szeleburdi_79 (2010 Szeptember 29)

szóval 3..


----------



## lili7708 (2010 Szeptember 29)

Még 16-ot kell írnom.


----------



## lili7708 (2010 Szeptember 29)

15


----------



## szeleburdi_79 (2010 Szeptember 29)

4


----------



## lili7708 (2010 Szeptember 29)

14


----------



## szeleburdi_79 (2010 Szeptember 29)

5


----------



## lili7708 (2010 Szeptember 29)

13


----------



## lili7708 (2010 Szeptember 29)

12


----------



## szeleburdi_79 (2010 Szeptember 29)

6


----------



## lili7708 (2010 Szeptember 29)

11


----------



## lili7708 (2010 Szeptember 29)

10


----------



## szeleburdi_79 (2010 Szeptember 29)

lili, gondoltam egy számra 100 és 200 között, találd ki!


----------



## lili7708 (2010 Szeptember 29)

9


----------



## szeleburdi_79 (2010 Szeptember 29)

8


----------



## lili7708 (2010 Szeptember 29)

8


----------



## nyusz999 (2010 Szeptember 29)

*hello*

Hello


----------



## lili7708 (2010 Szeptember 29)

7


----------



## szeleburdi_79 (2010 Szeptember 29)

9


----------



## szeleburdi_79 (2010 Szeptember 29)

10


----------



## lili7708 (2010 Szeptember 29)

Szia


----------



## szeleburdi_79 (2010 Szeptember 29)

11


----------



## lili7708 (2010 Szeptember 29)

5


----------



## szeleburdi_79 (2010 Szeptember 29)

12


----------



## lili7708 (2010 Szeptember 29)

4


----------



## szeleburdi_79 (2010 Szeptember 29)

13


----------



## lili7708 (2010 Szeptember 29)

3


----------



## szeleburdi_79 (2010 Szeptember 29)

14


----------



## lili7708 (2010 Szeptember 29)

2


----------



## szeleburdi_79 (2010 Szeptember 29)

15


----------



## lili7708 (2010 Szeptember 29)

1


----------



## lili7708 (2010 Szeptember 29)

És 0, ez a huszadik!


----------



## lili7708 (2010 Szeptember 29)

Köszönöm.


----------



## buszos b148 (2010 Szeptember 29)

heló


----------



## buszos b148 (2010 Szeptember 29)

még csak tanulom


----------



## buszos b148 (2010 Szeptember 29)

3


----------



## buszos b148 (2010 Szeptember 29)

remélem gyorsan megleszek


----------



## buszos b148 (2010 Szeptember 29)

kisskiss5-dik


----------



## szeleburdi_79 (2010 Szeptember 29)

16


----------



## szeleburdi_79 (2010 Szeptember 29)

17


----------



## buszos b148 (2010 Szeptember 29)

szeleburdi szerinted melyik a leg szebb színű busz


----------



## buszos b148 (2010 Szeptember 29)

7


----------



## buszos b148 (2010 Szeptember 29)

szép időnk van.


----------



## sven68 (2010 Szeptember 29)

köszi


----------



## buszos b148 (2010 Szeptember 29)

:ugras::..:szép időnk van.


----------



## kolett91 (2010 Szeptember 29)

Köszönöm a lehetöseget! kolett91


----------



## sven68 (2010 Szeptember 29)

köszi


----------



## sven68 (2010 Szeptember 29)

köszi


----------



## sven68 (2010 Szeptember 29)

kösti


----------



## sven68 (2010 Szeptember 29)

köszi


----------



## sven68 (2010 Szeptember 29)

köszi


----------



## sven68 (2010 Szeptember 29)

köszi


----------



## sulphur13 (2010 Szeptember 29)

megvan a 20!


----------



## sven68 (2010 Szeptember 29)

nagyon jo köszi


----------



## sven68 (2010 Szeptember 29)

köszi szépen


----------



## sven68 (2010 Szeptember 29)

köszi szépen


----------



## GeoCucc (2010 Szeptember 29)

Bocsi, pofátlan leszek, letesztelem ezt a 20 hozzászólásos dolgot.


----------



## GeoCucc (2010 Szeptember 29)

2


----------



## sven68 (2010 Szeptember 29)

nagyo igaz


----------



## GeoCucc (2010 Szeptember 29)

3


----------



## GeoCucc (2010 Szeptember 29)

4


----------



## GeoCucc (2010 Szeptember 29)

5


----------



## GeoCucc (2010 Szeptember 29)

6


----------



## sven68 (2010 Szeptember 29)

vizkö kova kö


----------



## GeoCucc (2010 Szeptember 29)

7


----------



## GeoCucc (2010 Szeptember 29)

8


----------



## sven68 (2010 Szeptember 29)

mi ez jo


----------



## GeoCucc (2010 Szeptember 29)

9


----------



## GeoCucc (2010 Szeptember 29)

10


----------



## GeoCucc (2010 Szeptember 29)

11


----------



## GeoCucc (2010 Szeptember 29)

12


----------



## GeoCucc (2010 Szeptember 29)

13


----------



## GeoCucc (2010 Szeptember 29)

14


----------



## sven68 (2010 Szeptember 29)

szia ez tényleg jo


----------



## GeoCucc (2010 Szeptember 29)

15


----------



## buszos b148 (2010 Szeptember 29)

ujra itt


----------



## sven68 (2010 Szeptember 29)

köszönöm ez jo volt


----------



## GeoCucc (2010 Szeptember 29)

16


----------



## GeoCucc (2010 Szeptember 29)

17


----------



## sven68 (2010 Szeptember 29)

nekem tetszet


----------



## GeoCucc (2010 Szeptember 29)

18


----------



## buszos b148 (2010 Szeptember 29)

kissusszancs


----------



## GeoCucc (2010 Szeptember 29)

19


----------



## buszos b148 (2010 Szeptember 29)

12


----------



## GeoCucc (2010 Szeptember 29)

20 :-o


----------



## buszos b148 (2010 Szeptember 29)

hehehe alakul


----------



## buszos b148 (2010 Szeptember 29)

14


----------



## sven68 (2010 Szeptember 29)

ez jo volt


----------



## buszos b148 (2010 Szeptember 29)

15


----------



## buszos b148 (2010 Szeptember 29)

már csak 5


----------



## buszos b148 (2010 Szeptember 29)

17


----------



## buszos b148 (2010 Szeptember 29)

ok:656:


----------



## buszos b148 (2010 Szeptember 29)

19


----------



## buszos b148 (2010 Szeptember 29)

már is meg vagyok


----------



## buszos b148 (2010 Szeptember 29)

Köszönöm a lehetőséget.


----------



## rebika (2010 Szeptember 29)

Hellosztok!


----------



## kinghemi (2010 Szeptember 29)

1


----------



## moonsafari (2010 Szeptember 29)

Sziasztok


----------



## szeleburdi_79 (2010 Szeptember 29)

18


----------



## moonsafari (2010 Szeptember 29)

nekem még sokat kell gyűjteni


----------



## szeleburdi_79 (2010 Szeptember 29)

19


----------



## moonsafari (2010 Szeptember 29)

úgy látom más is ezen dolgozik épp


----------



## szeleburdi_79 (2010 Szeptember 29)

20


----------



## moonsafari (2010 Szeptember 29)

várni kell 20 másodpercet


----------



## haribali (2010 Szeptember 29)

*Hali*

Üdv az oldalon...


----------



## moonsafari (2010 Szeptember 29)

2007-ben regisztráltam? úristen


----------



## szeleburdi_79 (2010 Szeptember 29)

és kész. köszönöm


----------



## moonsafari (2010 Szeptember 29)

lett volna időm hozzászólást gyűjteni


----------



## moonsafari (2010 Szeptember 29)

gratula ))


----------



## moonsafari (2010 Szeptember 29)

ez nagyon unalmas


----------



## haribali (2010 Szeptember 29)

*hozzászólás*

2.


----------



## moonsafari (2010 Szeptember 29)

egyedül maradtam


----------



## haribali (2010 Szeptember 29)

*hozzászólás*

3


----------



## moonsafari (2010 Szeptember 29)

most mit írjak?


----------



## haribali (2010 Szeptember 29)

*hozzászólás*

4


----------



## aledi182 (2010 Szeptember 29)




----------



## moonsafari (2010 Szeptember 29)

számokat nincs kedvem


----------



## aledi182 (2010 Szeptember 29)

1


----------



## moonsafari (2010 Szeptember 29)

más is van aki régen regisztrált


----------



## aledi182 (2010 Szeptember 29)

2


----------



## moonsafari (2010 Szeptember 29)

vajon miért nem írt eddig?


----------



## aledi182 (2010 Szeptember 29)

3


----------



## moonsafari (2010 Szeptember 29)

semmi közöm hozzá


----------



## aledi182 (2010 Szeptember 29)

4


----------



## moonsafari (2010 Szeptember 29)

de unatkozom


----------



## moonsafari (2010 Szeptember 29)

de jó, kész vagyok


----------



## aledi182 (2010 Szeptember 29)

5


----------



## aledi182 (2010 Szeptember 29)

6


----------



## aledi182 (2010 Szeptember 29)

7


----------



## aledi182 (2010 Szeptember 29)

8


----------



## aledi182 (2010 Szeptember 29)

9


----------



## aledi182 (2010 Szeptember 29)

10


----------



## aledi182 (2010 Szeptember 29)

11


----------



## aledi182 (2010 Szeptember 29)

12


----------



## aledi182 (2010 Szeptember 29)

13


----------



## aledi182 (2010 Szeptember 29)

14


----------



## aledi182 (2010 Szeptember 29)

15


----------



## aledi182 (2010 Szeptember 29)

16


----------



## aledi182 (2010 Szeptember 29)

17


----------



## Kiscsuri (2010 Szeptember 29)

Sziasztok. Beköszönök mert új vagyok.


----------



## aledi182 (2010 Szeptember 29)

18


----------



## aledi182 (2010 Szeptember 29)

19


----------



## aledi182 (2010 Szeptember 29)

20


----------



## walabi (2010 Szeptember 29)

*9*

9


----------



## walabi (2010 Szeptember 29)

*10*

10


----------



## walabi (2010 Szeptember 29)

*11*

11


----------



## walabi (2010 Szeptember 29)

*12*

12


----------



## aledi182 (2010 Szeptember 29)




----------



## walabi (2010 Szeptember 29)

*13*

13- szerencsetlen szam


----------



## walabi (2010 Szeptember 29)

*14*

14


----------



## walabi (2010 Szeptember 29)

*15*

15


----------



## walabi (2010 Szeptember 29)

*16*

16


----------



## walabi (2010 Szeptember 29)

*17*

17


----------



## walabi (2010 Szeptember 29)

*18*

18


----------



## walabi (2010 Szeptember 29)

*19*

19


----------



## walabi (2010 Szeptember 29)

*20*

20- vegre


----------



## Scriptor Natus (2010 Szeptember 29)

1 hozzászólásom


----------



## Scriptor Natus (2010 Szeptember 29)

2


----------



## Scriptor Natus (2010 Szeptember 29)

3


----------



## Scriptor Natus (2010 Szeptember 29)

4


----------



## djtarajos (2010 Szeptember 29)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg



Kösziiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## Scriptor Natus (2010 Szeptember 29)

5


----------



## Scriptor Natus (2010 Szeptember 29)

6


----------



## djtarajos (2010 Szeptember 29)

200000


----------



## Scriptor Natus (2010 Szeptember 29)

7


----------



## djtarajos (2010 Szeptember 29)

Sziasztok, egy kis üzenet a 20hoz...::::))))


----------



## Scriptor Natus (2010 Szeptember 29)

8


----------



## Scriptor Natus (2010 Szeptember 29)

9


----------



## Scriptor Natus (2010 Szeptember 29)

10


----------



## Scriptor Natus (2010 Szeptember 29)

_Hősvértől_


----------



## Scriptor Natus (2010 Szeptember 29)

_pirosult_


----------



## Scriptor Natus (2010 Szeptember 29)

_gyásztér_


----------



## Scriptor Natus (2010 Szeptember 29)

_sóhajtva_


----------



## katookovacs (2010 Szeptember 29)

ez valoban jo dolog


----------



## Scriptor Natus (2010 Szeptember 29)

_köszöntlek_


----------



## djtarajos (2010 Szeptember 29)

Üdvözlök mindenkit ! Nem tudom miről irjak igy hirtelen.


----------



## Scriptor Natus (2010 Szeptember 29)

_Nemzeti_


----------



## Scriptor Natus (2010 Szeptember 29)

_nagylétünk_


----------



## djtarajos (2010 Szeptember 29)

Üdvözlök mindenkit !


----------



## Scriptor Natus (2010 Szeptember 29)

_hajdani_


----------



## Scriptor Natus (2010 Szeptember 29)

_sírja_


----------



## Scriptor Natus (2010 Szeptember 29)

_Mohács!_


----------



## Scriptor Natus (2010 Szeptember 29)

Pécs


----------



## ricsov (2010 Szeptember 29)

R.i.p


----------



## m.aniko (2010 Szeptember 29)

ez igazán jó ....


----------



## Sakura55 (2010 Szeptember 29)

jelen


----------



## Sakura55 (2010 Szeptember 29)

szekszárd


----------



## Sakura55 (2010 Szeptember 29)

Megéri amúgy ez hogy most mindenki addig írogat amíg össze nem jön a 20? :-S


----------



## Sakura55 (2010 Szeptember 29)




----------



## Sakura55 (2010 Szeptember 29)

:-(


----------



## Sakura55 (2010 Szeptember 29)

Mit jelent, ha a férj bejön a konyhából?
- Hosszú a lánc.


----------



## Sakura55 (2010 Szeptember 29)

Miért nem tudnak a férfiak jeget készíteni?
- Mert elvesztették a receptjét


----------



## Sakura55 (2010 Szeptember 29)

Két pulyka filozófiáról beszélget:
- Szerinted van élet a karácsony után? - kérdezi az egyik.


----------



## Sakura55 (2010 Szeptember 29)

gondoltam addig másolok vicceket


----------



## Sakura55 (2010 Szeptember 29)

Mit tettek az ősmagyarok a nyereg alá? 
Lovat!


----------



## Sakura55 (2010 Szeptember 29)

Milyen az abszolút vasutas házaspár?Eva Peron,Charlie Seen


----------



## Sakura55 (2010 Szeptember 29)

Hogy hívják a kádat, amiben anya fürdik? 
Anyukád.


----------



## Sakura55 (2010 Szeptember 29)

Mit csinálnak a várvédők,ha unatkoznak? 
-??? 
-Elfoglalják magukat.


----------



## Sakura55 (2010 Szeptember 29)

Ha 2 elem 24 alma, akkor fél elem hány alma? 
A fél elem hat alma.


----------



## Sakura55 (2010 Szeptember 29)

Ki az aki korán kel és kenyeret süt, de nem a pék? (De a pék)


----------



## Sakura55 (2010 Szeptember 29)

Mi az ami Schwarzeneggernek hosszú, Madonnának nincs, a pápa pedig nem haszálja (vezetékneve)


----------



## finisterre (2010 Szeptember 29)

Félegyháza, Pécel fénye


----------



## Sakura55 (2010 Szeptember 29)

_- Milyen a falusi abortusz? 
- Lelövik a gólyát xD_


----------



## Sakura55 (2010 Szeptember 29)

Miért nem ül le a székely a buszon? (mert siet)


----------



## finisterre (2010 Szeptember 29)

már nem csalogató


----------



## Sakura55 (2010 Szeptember 29)

mért jó a kígyónak? (nem is jó neki)


----------



## finisterre (2010 Szeptember 29)

mert vele játszani, bevallom...


----------



## finisterre (2010 Szeptember 29)

titokban most is olyan jó!


----------



## Sakura55 (2010 Szeptember 29)

na meg van a 20 :-D 
pá


----------



## finisterre (2010 Szeptember 29)

nem kell sok száz pengő érte, mert ő nem eladó


----------



## finisterre (2010 Szeptember 29)

tündéri szép baba viaszból, a szeme mindig mosolygó


----------



## finisterre (2010 Szeptember 29)

Sopron, Miskolc, Záhony fénye már nem csalogató


----------



## finisterre (2010 Szeptember 29)

mert vele játszani, bevallom


----------



## finisterre (2010 Szeptember 29)

titokban most is olyan jó


----------



## finisterre (2010 Szeptember 29)

nincsen nékem sok-sok pénzem, kincsem, csak a babám,


----------



## finisterre (2010 Szeptember 29)

két szeme este, ha elalszom, mosolyog álmomban is rám


----------



## finisterre (2010 Szeptember 29)

minden búban, minden bajban megvéd a kabalám,


----------



## finisterre (2010 Szeptember 29)

ővele felderül az arcom, igazi napfény derül rám


----------



## regosgyongyi (2010 Szeptember 29)

topipapa


----------



## regosgyongyi (2010 Szeptember 29)

dersdf


----------



## regosgyongyi (2010 Szeptember 29)

erers


----------



## regosgyongyi (2010 Szeptember 29)

nztik


----------



## finisterre (2010 Szeptember 29)

Kicsit fárasztó ez a húsz hozzászólás. Igazi, érdemi hozzászólást nem köpköd ki magából az ember húszat pár perc alatt...


----------



## regosgyongyi (2010 Szeptember 29)

juhu


----------



## regosgyongyi (2010 Szeptember 29)

kobold


----------



## finisterre (2010 Szeptember 29)

...és még az is lehet, hogy tíz után támad kedve témát indítani...


----------



## regosgyongyi (2010 Szeptember 29)

zumik


----------



## finisterre (2010 Szeptember 29)

...vagy letölteni valamit, ami történetesen témaindító dolog...


----------



## regosgyongyi (2010 Szeptember 29)

maci


----------



## finisterre (2010 Szeptember 29)

...és ezzel el is érkeztünk a huszadikhoz. Hühhh. Pá.


----------



## regosgyongyi (2010 Szeptember 29)

pillangó


----------



## gufcsi (2010 Szeptember 29)

hali


----------



## regosgyongyi (2010 Szeptember 29)

cinege


----------



## regosgyongyi (2010 Szeptember 29)

jrutior


----------



## gufcsi (2010 Szeptember 29)

4


----------



## regosgyongyi (2010 Szeptember 29)

éoulp


----------



## regosgyongyi (2010 Szeptember 29)

féoidgze


----------



## regosgyongyi (2010 Szeptember 29)

jtuzl


----------



## gufcsi (2010 Szeptember 29)

5


----------



## regosgyongyi (2010 Szeptember 29)

dertyst


----------



## bszofi22 (2010 Szeptember 29)

hello


----------



## gufcsi (2010 Szeptember 29)

6


----------



## regosgyongyi (2010 Szeptember 29)

kurshg


----------



## gufcsi (2010 Szeptember 29)

7


----------



## regosgyongyi (2010 Szeptember 29)

dsudfre


----------



## regosgyongyi (2010 Szeptember 29)

htshgtz


----------



## grof22 (2010 Szeptember 29)

5


----------



## grof22 (2010 Szeptember 29)

6


----------



## regosgyongyi (2010 Szeptember 29)

madár utcai óvoda


----------



## grof22 (2010 Szeptember 29)

7


----------



## regosgyongyi (2010 Szeptember 29)

óvonéni


----------



## grof22 (2010 Szeptember 29)

8


----------



## grof22 (2010 Szeptember 29)

9


----------



## grof22 (2010 Szeptember 29)

10


----------



## gufcsi (2010 Szeptember 29)

8


----------



## regosgyongyi (2010 Szeptember 29)

méhecske


----------



## gufcsi (2010 Szeptember 29)

9


----------



## grof22 (2010 Szeptember 29)

11


----------



## regosgyongyi (2010 Szeptember 29)

gyöngyöm böngyöm


----------



## grof22 (2010 Szeptember 29)

12


----------



## gufcsi (2010 Szeptember 29)

10


----------



## regosgyongyi (2010 Szeptember 29)

djuter


----------



## grof22 (2010 Szeptember 29)

13


----------



## piros55 (2010 Szeptember 29)

*Üdv. Mindenkinek !*


----------



## regosgyongyi (2010 Szeptember 29)

gjhjujm


----------



## gufcsi (2010 Szeptember 29)

11


----------



## grof22 (2010 Szeptember 29)

14


----------



## gufcsi (2010 Szeptember 29)

12


----------



## grof22 (2010 Szeptember 29)

15


----------



## grof22 (2010 Szeptember 29)

16


----------



## regosgyongyi (2010 Szeptember 29)

etjfvn


----------



## grof22 (2010 Szeptember 29)

17


----------



## gufcsi (2010 Szeptember 29)

13


----------



## grof22 (2010 Szeptember 29)

18


----------



## grof22 (2010 Szeptember 29)

19


----------



## lionfire1973 (2010 Szeptember 29)

*t*

mindent bele


----------



## gufcsi (2010 Szeptember 29)

14


----------



## lionfire1973 (2010 Szeptember 29)

mmm


----------



## lionfire1973 (2010 Szeptember 29)

mmmm


----------



## lionfire1973 (2010 Szeptember 29)

mmmmmm


----------



## gufcsi (2010 Szeptember 29)

14


----------



## lionfire1973 (2010 Szeptember 29)

*u*

uuu


----------



## gufcsi (2010 Szeptember 29)

15


----------



## lionfire1973 (2010 Szeptember 29)

*n*

nnn


----------



## gufcsi (2010 Szeptember 29)

18


----------



## lionfire1973 (2010 Szeptember 29)

*b*

bbb


----------



## lionfire1973 (2010 Szeptember 29)

*l*

lll


----------



## lionfire1973 (2010 Szeptember 29)

kkk


----------



## gufcsi (2010 Szeptember 29)

19


----------



## grof22 (2010 Szeptember 29)

17


----------



## gufcsi (2010 Szeptember 29)

20


----------



## grof22 (2010 Szeptember 29)

20


----------



## gufcsi (2010 Szeptember 29)

Ennyit csak megér egy ritka e-book...20


----------



## lionfire1973 (2010 Szeptember 29)

*m*

bbbbbb


----------



## lionfire1973 (2010 Szeptember 29)

*c*

ccc


----------



## lionfire1973 (2010 Szeptember 29)

*x*

xxx


----------



## Yahyah (2010 Szeptember 29)

hello


----------



## Yahyah (2010 Szeptember 29)

2


----------



## Yahyah (2010 Szeptember 29)

3


----------



## Yahyah (2010 Szeptember 29)

4


----------



## Yahyah (2010 Szeptember 29)

6


----------



## Yahyah (2010 Szeptember 29)

5


----------



## Yahyah (2010 Szeptember 29)

7


----------



## Yahyah (2010 Szeptember 29)

8


----------



## Yahyah (2010 Szeptember 29)

9


----------



## Yahyah (2010 Szeptember 29)

10


----------



## Yahyah (2010 Szeptember 29)

11


----------



## Yahyah (2010 Szeptember 29)

12


----------



## Yahyah (2010 Szeptember 29)

13


----------



## Yahyah (2010 Szeptember 29)

14


----------



## Yahyah (2010 Szeptember 29)

15


----------



## Yahyah (2010 Szeptember 29)

16


----------



## Yahyah (2010 Szeptember 29)

17


----------



## Yahyah (2010 Szeptember 29)

18


----------



## Yahyah (2010 Szeptember 29)

19


----------



## Yahyah (2010 Szeptember 29)

20


----------



## Yahyah (2010 Szeptember 29)

21


----------



## Dakotácska (2010 Szeptember 29)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Dakotácska (2010 Szeptember 29)

1


----------



## Dakotácska (2010 Szeptember 29)

2


----------



## Dakotácska (2010 Szeptember 29)

3


----------



## Dakotácska (2010 Szeptember 29)

4


----------



## Dakotácska (2010 Szeptember 29)

5


----------



## Dakotácska (2010 Szeptember 29)

6


----------



## Dakotácska (2010 Szeptember 29)

7


----------



## Dakotácska (2010 Szeptember 29)

8


----------



## Dakotácska (2010 Szeptember 29)

9


----------



## Dakotácska (2010 Szeptember 29)

10


----------



## pirig (2010 Szeptember 29)

16


----------



## Dakotácska (2010 Szeptember 29)

tizenegy


----------



## pirig (2010 Szeptember 29)

érzem hogy meglesz


----------



## Dakotácska (2010 Szeptember 29)

tizenkettő


----------



## pirig (2010 Szeptember 29)

és kettő még


----------



## Dakotácska (2010 Szeptember 29)

Bizony, mindjárt meglesz!


----------



## pirig (2010 Szeptember 29)

és el sem hiszem megvan


----------



## Dakotácska (2010 Szeptember 29)

tralllalala


----------



## pirig (2010 Szeptember 29)

nah még egy két pluszt nyomjunk


----------



## Dakotácska (2010 Szeptember 29)

16


----------



## pirig (2010 Szeptember 29)

sikerült


----------



## Dakotácska (2010 Szeptember 29)

17


----------



## Dakotácska (2010 Szeptember 29)

18


----------



## Dakotácska (2010 Szeptember 29)

19


----------



## Dakotácska (2010 Szeptember 29)

Húúúúúsz!!!!


----------



## spago (2010 Szeptember 29)

Hűha! Ezek nagyon klassz dolgok!Milyen ügyesek vagytok...


----------



## szivkrisz (2010 Szeptember 29)




----------



## szivkrisz (2010 Szeptember 29)

1


----------



## szivkrisz (2010 Szeptember 29)

2


----------



## szivkrisz (2010 Szeptember 29)

4


----------



## szivkrisz (2010 Szeptember 29)

5


----------



## szivkrisz (2010 Szeptember 29)

6


----------



## szivkrisz (2010 Szeptember 29)

7


----------



## szivkrisz (2010 Szeptember 29)

8


----------



## spago (2010 Szeptember 29)

8


----------



## szivkrisz (2010 Szeptember 29)

9


----------



## spago (2010 Szeptember 29)

9


----------



## szivkrisz (2010 Szeptember 29)

10


----------



## spago (2010 Szeptember 29)

11


----------



## szivkrisz (2010 Szeptember 29)

11


----------



## spago (2010 Szeptember 29)

13


----------



## szivkrisz (2010 Szeptember 29)

13


----------



## spago (2010 Szeptember 29)

lemaradtál


----------



## szivkrisz (2010 Szeptember 29)

12


----------



## szivkrisz (2010 Szeptember 29)

tudom,


----------



## spago (2010 Szeptember 29)

15


----------



## spago (2010 Szeptember 29)

na? 17


----------



## szivkrisz (2010 Szeptember 29)

14


----------



## szivkrisz (2010 Szeptember 29)

15


----------



## spago (2010 Szeptember 29)

jó ez a 20 mp


----------



## szivkrisz (2010 Szeptember 29)

lassú a gépem


----------



## szivkrisz (2010 Szeptember 29)

17


----------



## szivkrisz (2010 Szeptember 29)

ja


----------



## szivkrisz (2010 Szeptember 29)

19


----------



## Arctik76 (2010 Szeptember 29)

szoval itt gyujteni a 20 at ?)


----------



## szivkrisz (2010 Szeptember 29)

20


----------



## Arctik76 (2010 Szeptember 29)

\\m/akkor ide aldogalok en is .... ha szabad


----------



## szivkrisz (2010 Szeptember 29)

igen


----------



## szivkrisz (2010 Szeptember 29)

hajrá


----------



## Arctik76 (2010 Szeptember 29)

)...meg ide vagyunk szabva..a mindenit nekije


----------



## Arctik76 (2010 Szeptember 29)

mehet a verseny )


----------



## Arctik76 (2010 Szeptember 29)

mindenki erre szerzi be a 20 at ...


----------



## Arctik76 (2010 Szeptember 29)

laasan faradok is mar ebben a hajszaban


----------



## Arctik76 (2010 Szeptember 29)

fele megvan


----------



## Arctik76 (2010 Szeptember 29)

12


----------



## Arctik76 (2010 Szeptember 29)

13


----------



## Arctik76 (2010 Szeptember 29)

14


----------



## Arctik76 (2010 Szeptember 29)

15


----------



## Arctik76 (2010 Szeptember 29)

16


----------



## Arctik76 (2010 Szeptember 29)

17


----------



## Arctik76 (2010 Szeptember 29)

18


----------



## Arctik76 (2010 Szeptember 29)

19:111:


----------



## Arctik76 (2010 Szeptember 29)

kisskisskisskisskisskisskisskisskiss20


----------



## Pironka (2010 Szeptember 29)

Hát akkor én is hozzákezdek - 1.


----------



## Pironka (2010 Szeptember 29)

2.


----------



## Pironka (2010 Szeptember 29)

3.


----------



## Pironka (2010 Szeptember 29)

4.


----------



## Marcazarc (2010 Szeptember 29)

*Sej*

ripityom1


----------



## Marcazarc (2010 Szeptember 29)

rekettyebokor


----------



## Marcazarc (2010 Szeptember 29)

kereszthomlokzat


----------



## Marcazarc (2010 Szeptember 29)

létélmény


----------



## Marcazarc (2010 Szeptember 29)

terebélyes karatézó macskamedve.


----------



## Marcazarc (2010 Szeptember 29)

hatvankétmillióötszázhuszonkettő


----------



## Marcazarc (2010 Szeptember 29)

rozsomákvaniliatorta


----------



## Marcazarc (2010 Szeptember 29)

nyócszázhuszonnegyven.


----------



## Marcazarc (2010 Szeptember 29)

kretekcigarettahamárvanilia.


----------



## Marcazarc (2010 Szeptember 29)

ejj de vulkanoid ez a kőzet.


----------



## Pironka (2010 Szeptember 29)

5.


----------



## Pironka (2010 Szeptember 29)

6.


----------



## Pironka (2010 Szeptember 29)

7.


----------



## Pironka (2010 Szeptember 29)

8.


----------



## Pironka (2010 Szeptember 29)

9.


----------



## Pironka (2010 Szeptember 29)

10.


----------



## Pironka (2010 Szeptember 29)

11.


----------



## Pironka (2010 Szeptember 29)

12.


----------



## Pironka (2010 Szeptember 29)

13.


----------



## Pironka (2010 Szeptember 29)

14.


----------



## Pironka (2010 Szeptember 29)

15.


----------



## Pironka (2010 Szeptember 29)

16.


----------



## Pironka (2010 Szeptember 29)

17.


----------



## Pironka (2010 Szeptember 29)

18.


----------



## Pironka (2010 Szeptember 29)

19.


----------



## Pironka (2010 Szeptember 29)

20.


----------



## peter_pwn (2010 Szeptember 30)

helo mindenkinek, sok sikert nektek kanadában


----------



## peter_pwn (2010 Szeptember 30)

19


----------



## Plato (2010 Szeptember 30)

ki tudja hány


----------



## Plato (2010 Szeptember 30)

de ez most a 25. ?


----------



## dybye (2010 Szeptember 30)

:d


----------



## dybye (2010 Szeptember 30)




----------



## dybye (2010 Szeptember 30)

:111:


----------



## dybye (2010 Szeptember 30)

kiss


----------



## dybye (2010 Szeptember 30)




----------



## dybye (2010 Szeptember 30)

kiss


----------



## dybye (2010 Szeptember 30)

:d


----------



## magyarvica (2010 Szeptember 30)

Üdvözlet mindenkinek


----------



## magyarvica (2010 Szeptember 30)




----------



## magyarvica (2010 Szeptember 30)

Gondoltam, h legyen egy kis értelme a bejegyzéseknek, küldök egy pár viccet


----------



## magyarvica (2010 Szeptember 30)

- Mi az abszolút kitolás?
- Struccot megijeszteni a beton fölött


----------



## magyarvica (2010 Szeptember 30)

Egy férfi száguldozik az új autójával. A rendőr megállítja:
- Nem olvasta a sebességkorlátozásra vonatkozó táblát?
- Micsoda? Olvasni ilyen sebesség mellett?


----------



## dybye (2010 Szeptember 30)

:34::34:


----------



## magyarvica (2010 Szeptember 30)

Egy részeg autós több mint százzal száguld éjszaka a városban. Megállítja egy rendőr:
- Uram, nem látta a sebességkorlátozó táblát?
- Miért? Ellopta valaki? - kérdezi a részeg.


----------



## magyarvica (2010 Szeptember 30)

Az értelmesek egyik része okos, a másik része ostoba. Hasonló a helyzet a butákkal is


----------



## magyarvica (2010 Szeptember 30)

A hiba olykor a hibakereső készülékében van.


----------



## magyarvica (2010 Szeptember 30)

*[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Amit filmek nélkül sohasem tudnál meg... [/FONT]* 

*Akciófilmek:* A rendőrségi nyomozások szerves része a sztriptízbárok látogatása. A rendőrségen a nyomozók pszichológiai teszten esnek át, miután kizárólag olyan társat kaphatnak, aki mindenben tökéletes ellentétük. Rendőrfőnök csak olyan ember lehet, amelyik teljesen alkalmatlan rendőrfőnöknek. Ha egy városban üldöznek, fuss a városközpontba, ott éppen karnevál van, és elvegyülhetsz a tömegben. Ha kifogy a lőszer a fegyveredből, nem kell aggódni, mindig van nálad egy tartalék tár, még akkor is, ha meztelenül ugrasztottak ki az ágyból. Bármikor szükséged van egy feszítővasra, egy téglára, kötélre, vagy motoros fűrészre, öt méteren belül megtalálod. Addig nem lehetsz narkónepper, amíg nincs egy fekete bőrdzsekid. Miután meghallod a lövést, még bőven van időd lebukni a heverő mögé. A géppisztolyok lövedékei semmilyen bútoron nem mennek át.  Autóban ülő embereket lövésekkel eltalálni LEHETETLEN. Az üveg nem vág. A szemétkonténereket kizárólag puha dolgokkal színültig megrakva szabad tárolni, amelyek felfogják a századik emeletről történő zuhanást is Minden tíz emeletnél magasabb épület minden oldala mellett közvetlenül van egy úszómedence, ha esetleg egy erkélyről vagy a tetőről leugrani támadna kedved. Verekedésnél hiába van túlerőben az ellenfél, nyugodtan vesd magad közéjük, egyszerre mindig csak egy fog megtámadni, a többi addig jobbra-balra ugrál a szoba másik felében.


----------



## magyarvica (2010 Szeptember 30)

*Fogadás*

Az idős kis hölgy egy nap bement a kanadai nemzeti bankba egy táskányi pénzzel. Ragaszkodott hozzá, hogy a bank elnökével kíván beszélni számlanyitással kapcsolatban, mondván: "Sok pénzről van szó!"
Kevés hümmögés és hezitálás után a bank személyzete odakísérte az elnök irodájához az asszonyt. Az elnök megkérdezte, mennyit is szándékozik a bankban letétbe helyezni.
- 165.000 dollárt - felelte a hölgy, és a táskájából kiborította a pénzt az íróasztalra.
Az elnök természetesen rögtön kíváncsi lett, honnan származik a pénz, és megkérdezte:
- Asszonyom, meglepett mekkora összegű készpénzzel rendelkezik... Megtudhatnám, honnan van a pénz?
- Fogadésokból - felelte az asszony.
- Miféle fogadásokból? - kérdezte az elnök.
- Hát, például fogadok Önnel 25.000 dollárba, hogy az Ön heréi szögletesek. - felelte az idős hölgy.
- Hahaha - nevetett az elnök. - Ez egy idióta fogadás. Ilyen fogadást az életben nem nyerhet meg.
- Tartja esetleg a fogadást? - kérdezte kihívóan a hölgy.
- Persze! Fogadok 25.000 dollárba, hogy a heréim nem szögletesek!
- Mivel jelentős összegről van szó - mondta az idős hölgy - lehetséges, hogy holnap reggel 10 órára visszatérjek az ügyvédemmel, mint tanúval?
- Természetesen - felelte az elégedett elnök.
Aznap este az elnök rendkívül ideges volt a fogadás miatt, jelentős időt töltött a tükör előtt, ellenőrizve golyóit, forgatva jobbra - balra, újra meg újra. Gondosan ellenőrizte mindaddig, amíg teljességgel meg nem győződött arról, hogy semmiképp sem lehetnek szögletesek a golyói, és meg fogja nyerni a fogadást.
Másnap reggel pontosan 10 órakor az idős kis hölgy megjelent az elnök irodájában az ügyvédjével. Bemutatta az ügyvédet az elnöknek, majd megismételte a fogadást:
- 25.000 dollárt arra, hogy az elnök golyói szögletesek!
Az elnök elfogadta a fogadást, majd a hölgy megkérte, hogy vesse le a nadragját, hogy mindannyian láthassák. Az elnök megtette. A kis idős hölgy egész közelről rámeredt a herékre, majd megkérdezte, hogy lehet-e megfognia?
- Nos, rendben - felete az elnök. - 25.000 dollár nagy pénz, és szeretném, ha abszolút biztos lenne a dolgában.
Ekkor vette észre, hogy a hölgy ügyvédje csendben elkezdi verni a fejét a falba.
- Mi a fene van az ügyvédjével?- kérdezte az elnök.
- Semmi - felelte a hölgy. - Kivéve azt, ahogy tegnap fogadtam vele 100.000 dollárba, hogy ma reggel 10 órakor a kanadai nemzeti bank elnökének a golyói a kezemben lesznek.


----------



## magyarvica (2010 Szeptember 30)

*Hosszabbítás*

Pistike elkésik az iskolából reggel. A barátja megkérdezi tőle:
- Te, miért késtél el ma reggel?
Erre Pistike:
- Egy focimeccsről álmodtam, de hosszabbítás volt és tovább kellett aludnom...


----------



## magyarvica (2010 Szeptember 30)

*Munkahelyi felvételi*

Egy munkahelyi felvételin a jelöltek morális képességeire próbáltak következtetni egy kis teszt segítségével. A kérdés így szólt:
"Mész az úton az autóddal, amiben rajtad kívül csak egyetlen utas fér el. Hirtelen meglátsz egy buszmegállót, ahol hárman állnak:
1. Egy öreg néni, aki láthatóan a halálán van, orvosi segítségre lenne szüksége
2. Egy nagyon régi kedves barátod, aki egy ízben megmentette az életed
3. Álmaid nője (férfije), akibe első látásra szerelmes lettél.
A kérdés: melyiküket vinnéd el, ha tudjuk, hogy csak egyet választhatsz közülük?
Ha a nénit, akkor esetleg sikerül megmentened az életét.
Ha a régi barátod, akkor visszafizetheted neki a régi tartozásodat.
Ha álmaid partnerét, akkor esetleg egész hátralevő életedet boldogságban töltheted."
A teszt eredményes volt, felvették az egyik jelöltet, holott nem szabályos választ adott. A válasza így szólt:
"Megállnék, odaadnám a régi ismerősömnek a kocsikulcsot, hogy vigye el az öregasszonyt a kórházba, én pedig álmaim nőjével megvárnám a buszt."


----------



## magyarvica (2010 Szeptember 30)

*Anyós a kútban*

Az anyós nem bízik vejeiben, ezért úgy gondolja, próbára teszi őket.
Először megy a legnagyobbhoz, beleveti magát a kútba, a vej gondolkodás nélkül kimenti.
Holnap reggel a férfi ablaka alatt ott áll egy vadonatúj Suzuki, rajta egy kis cédulával:
"Sok szeretettel, Anyósod".
Most megy az anyós a második vejéhez, beleveti magát a kútba. A férfi kimenti, de előtte azért tétovázik kicsit.
Holnap reggel a férfi ablaka alatt ott áll egy használt Trabant, rajta a cédula:
"Szeretettel, anyósod".
Aztán megy az anyós a harmadik, és egyben legkisebb vejéhez.
Beveti magát e kútba, de a veje nem menti meg, ezért belefullad.
Holnap reggel a férfi ablaka előtt ott áll egy vadonatúj Porsche, rajta a címzés:
"Köszönettel, szerető apósod."


----------



## kov1335 (2010 Szeptember 30)

*3*



wulfi írta:


> köszi, melitta! Kiss


3


----------



## kov1335 (2010 Szeptember 30)

3


----------



## kov1335 (2010 Szeptember 30)

4


----------



## kov1335 (2010 Szeptember 30)

5


----------



## kov1335 (2010 Szeptember 30)

6


----------



## kov1335 (2010 Szeptember 30)

7


----------



## kov1335 (2010 Szeptember 30)

8


----------



## kov1335 (2010 Szeptember 30)

9


----------



## kov1335 (2010 Szeptember 30)

11


----------



## kov1335 (2010 Szeptember 30)

12


----------



## bigsteve (2010 Szeptember 30)

Sziasztok. Nagyon jó anyagok vannak.


----------



## kov1335 (2010 Szeptember 30)

13


----------



## kov1335 (2010 Szeptember 30)

14


----------



## bigsteve (2010 Szeptember 30)

Amire képesnek tartod magad azt meg is tudod csinálni!


----------



## kov1335 (2010 Szeptember 30)

15


----------



## kov1335 (2010 Szeptember 30)

16


----------



## kov1335 (2010 Szeptember 30)

gyűlik.


----------



## bigsteve (2010 Szeptember 30)

Minél inkább nem akar valamit, annál kevésbé tudja kikerülni.


----------



## kov1335 (2010 Szeptember 30)

18


----------



## kov1335 (2010 Szeptember 30)

Utolsó előtti.


----------



## kov1335 (2010 Szeptember 30)

huszadik.


----------



## bigsteve (2010 Szeptember 30)

Az elhatározások megvalósításának ideje MOST van ITT (nem január elsején, vagy jövő héttől)


----------



## kov1335 (2010 Szeptember 30)

no és a ráadás.


----------



## bigsteve (2010 Szeptember 30)

Mikor akaratereje a képzelőerejével birkózik meg,mindig a képzeletereje győz.


----------



## bigsteve (2010 Szeptember 30)

Soha ne Adja fel!


----------



## bigsteve (2010 Szeptember 30)

A gondolataid minősége határozza meg életed minőségét.


----------



## bigsteve (2010 Szeptember 30)

Amit kibocsátasz magadból, az bumerángként tér vissza hozzád!


----------



## bigsteve (2010 Szeptember 30)

9


----------



## bigsteve (2010 Szeptember 30)

Tíz ten


----------



## bigsteve (2010 Szeptember 30)

Amikor sokáig rágja magát valamin, csak felerősíti azt.


----------



## bigsteve (2010 Szeptember 30)

11:11


----------



## bigsteve (2010 Szeptember 30)

Nem tud mindenki kedvében járni,de ha megpróbálja biztosan tönkreteszi saját magát.


----------



## bigsteve (2010 Szeptember 30)

kétszer hét az tizennégy


----------



## bigsteve (2010 Szeptember 30)

Köszönöm


----------



## bigsteve (2010 Szeptember 30)

Este van este van


----------



## bigsteve (2010 Szeptember 30)

Teljes szívemből szeretem Bartók Zsuzsát


----------



## bigsteve (2010 Szeptember 30)

Üzenetek gyűlnek. Mi mint ír, úgy olvas.


----------



## bigsteve (2010 Szeptember 30)

Ha nem lát kiutat, az még nem jelenti azt, hogy nincs is.


----------



## bigsteve (2010 Szeptember 30)

Ha elérted célod, álmodj nagyobbat!


----------



## czoviki (2010 Szeptember 30)

1


----------



## czoviki (2010 Szeptember 30)

2


----------



## czoviki (2010 Szeptember 30)

3


----------



## czoviki (2010 Szeptember 30)

4


----------



## czoviki (2010 Szeptember 30)

5


----------



## czoviki (2010 Szeptember 30)

6


----------



## czoviki (2010 Szeptember 30)

7


----------



## czoviki (2010 Szeptember 30)

8


----------



## czoviki (2010 Szeptember 30)

9


----------



## czoviki (2010 Szeptember 30)

10


----------



## czoviki (2010 Szeptember 30)

1


----------



## czoviki (2010 Szeptember 30)

2


----------



## czoviki (2010 Szeptember 30)

3


----------



## czoviki (2010 Szeptember 30)

4


----------



## czoviki (2010 Szeptember 30)

5


----------



## czoviki (2010 Szeptember 30)

6


----------



## czoviki (2010 Szeptember 30)

7


----------



## czoviki (2010 Szeptember 30)

8


----------



## czoviki (2010 Szeptember 30)

9


----------



## czoviki (2010 Szeptember 30)

10


----------



## czoviki (2010 Szeptember 30)

11


----------



## envagyok75 (2010 Szeptember 30)

Sziasztok !

Üdvözlet mindenkinek (megvan az 1. hsz,  )


----------



## cndh1 (2010 Szeptember 30)

Tizenegy.


----------



## cndh1 (2010 Szeptember 30)

Tizenkettő.


----------



## cndh1 (2010 Szeptember 30)

Tizenhárom.


----------



## cndh1 (2010 Szeptember 30)

Tizennégy.


----------



## cndh1 (2010 Szeptember 30)

Tizenöt.


----------



## cndh1 (2010 Szeptember 30)

Tizenhat.


----------



## cndh1 (2010 Szeptember 30)

Tizenhét.


----------



## cndh1 (2010 Szeptember 30)

Tizennyolc.


----------



## cndh1 (2010 Szeptember 30)

Tizenkilenc.


----------



## cndh1 (2010 Szeptember 30)

Húsz.


----------



## cndh1 (2010 Szeptember 30)

Kész.


----------



## Medvesajt (2010 Szeptember 30)

*20 hozzászólás*

Köszi hogy van ilyen is!  Így tényleg gyorsan összejön a 20 hozzászólás!


----------



## Medvesajt (2010 Szeptember 30)

*20 hozzászólás*

a második...


----------



## Medvesajt (2010 Szeptember 30)

*20 hozzászólás*

harmadik


----------



## laci512 (2010 Szeptember 30)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


----------



## laci512 (2010 Szeptember 30)

laci512 írta:


>


 1


----------



## Medvesajt (2010 Szeptember 30)

*20 hozzászólás*

4.


----------



## laci512 (2010 Szeptember 30)

laci512 írta:


> 1


 3


----------



## laci512 (2010 Szeptember 30)

laci512 írta:


> 3


 4


----------



## laci512 (2010 Szeptember 30)

:d


laci512 írta:


> 4


----------



## laci512 (2010 Szeptember 30)

laci512 írta:


> :d


----------



## laci512 (2010 Szeptember 30)

:d


----------



## laci512 (2010 Szeptember 30)

laci512 írta:


> :d


111


----------



## laci512 (2010 Szeptember 30)

laci512 írta:


> 111


 15845454


----------



## laci512 (2010 Szeptember 30)

laci512 írta:


> 15845454


1


----------



## laci512 (2010 Szeptember 30)

laci512 írta:


> 1


2


----------



## laci512 (2010 Szeptember 30)

laci512 írta:


> 2


3


----------



## laci512 (2010 Szeptember 30)

laci512 írta:


> 3


4


----------



## laci512 (2010 Szeptember 30)

laci512 írta:


> 4


5


----------



## laci512 (2010 Szeptember 30)

laci512 írta:


> 5


6


----------



## laci512 (2010 Szeptember 30)

laci512 írta:


> 6


7


----------



## laci512 (2010 Szeptember 30)

laci512 írta:


> 7


8


----------



## laci512 (2010 Szeptember 30)

laci512 írta:


> 8


8


----------



## laci512 (2010 Szeptember 30)

laci512 írta:


> 8


9


----------



## laci512 (2010 Szeptember 30)

laci512 írta:


> 9


10


----------



## remahe (2010 Szeptember 30)

szia Melitta
köszönöm a lehetőséget. Panni


----------



## Medvesajt (2010 Szeptember 30)

*20 hozzászólás*

5.


----------



## Medvesajt (2010 Szeptember 30)

6.


----------



## Medvesajt (2010 Szeptember 30)

7.


----------



## Medvesajt (2010 Szeptember 30)

8.


----------



## Medvesajt (2010 Szeptember 30)

9.


----------



## Medvesajt (2010 Szeptember 30)

10.


----------



## Medvesajt (2010 Szeptember 30)

11.


----------



## Medvesajt (2010 Szeptember 30)

12


----------



## Medvesajt (2010 Szeptember 30)

13


----------



## Medvesajt (2010 Szeptember 30)

14


----------



## Medvesajt (2010 Szeptember 30)

15


----------



## Medvesajt (2010 Szeptember 30)

16


----------



## Medvesajt (2010 Szeptember 30)

17


----------



## Medvesajt (2010 Szeptember 30)

18


----------



## Medvesajt (2010 Szeptember 30)

19


----------



## Medvesajt (2010 Szeptember 30)

20


----------



## Horkai Gábor (2010 Szeptember 30)

Szép az idő. Itt.


----------



## Horkai Gábor (2010 Szeptember 30)

Szerbiában.


----------



## Horkai Gábor (2010 Szeptember 30)

A Délvidéken.


----------



## Horkai Gábor (2010 Szeptember 30)

Bácsfeketehegyen.


----------



## hevescsaba (2010 Szeptember 30)

jelen!


----------



## sardilas (2010 Szeptember 30)

20 hozzászólás kell


----------



## sardilas (2010 Szeptember 30)

Már csak 19 hozzászólás és tölthetek


----------



## sardilas (2010 Szeptember 30)

Ez nem fog összejönni.


----------



## sardilas (2010 Szeptember 30)

Ez nagyon sok idő egy darab mp3-ért. :S


----------



## nicks2004 (2010 Szeptember 30)

*Próba*

helló


----------



## nicks2004 (2010 Szeptember 30)

*a*

2


----------



## nicks2004 (2010 Szeptember 30)

ab


----------



## nicks2004 (2010 Szeptember 30)

safsdfas


----------



## nicks2004 (2010 Szeptember 30)

sziasztok 4


----------



## nicks2004 (2010 Szeptember 30)

üzenet 6


----------



## nicks2004 (2010 Szeptember 30)

üzenet 7


----------



## nicks2004 (2010 Szeptember 30)

üzenet 8


----------



## nicks2004 (2010 Szeptember 30)

üzenet 9


----------



## nicks2004 (2010 Szeptember 30)

üzenet 10


----------



## nicks2004 (2010 Szeptember 30)

üzenet 11


----------



## nicks2004 (2010 Szeptember 30)

üzenet 12


----------



## nicks2004 (2010 Szeptember 30)

üzenet 13


----------



## nicks2004 (2010 Szeptember 30)

üzenet 14


----------



## nicks2004 (2010 Szeptember 30)

üzenet 15


----------



## nicks2004 (2010 Szeptember 30)

üzenet 16


----------



## nicks2004 (2010 Szeptember 30)

üzenet 17


----------



## fules94 (2010 Szeptember 30)

ááááááááááááááááááááá


----------



## nicks2004 (2010 Szeptember 30)

üzenet 18


----------



## nicks2004 (2010 Szeptember 30)

üzenet 19


----------



## fules94 (2010 Szeptember 30)

bbbbbbbbbbbbbbb


----------



## nicks2004 (2010 Szeptember 30)

üzenet 20


----------



## fules94 (2010 Szeptember 30)

*cccccccccccccccc*


----------



## nicks2004 (2010 Szeptember 30)

üzenet 21


----------



## fules94 (2010 Szeptember 30)

_*ddddddddddddd*_


----------



## fules94 (2010 Szeptember 30)

*eeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*


----------



## fules94 (2010 Szeptember 30)

*ffffffffffffffff*


----------



## nicks2004 (2010 Szeptember 30)

üzenet 22


----------



## nicks2004 (2010 Szeptember 30)

üzenet 23


----------



## fules94 (2010 Szeptember 30)

gggggggggggggg


----------



## fules94 (2010 Szeptember 30)

_*Káló Bone:
Készenlétben állok résen vagyok arra várok*_


----------



## fules94 (2010 Szeptember 30)

*Csillogó ászok rátok vágok előttem nem vagytok sztárok*


----------



## fules94 (2010 Szeptember 30)

*csak a pénz ettől leszel valaki *


----------



## fules94 (2010 Szeptember 30)

_*megveszed a hírnevet most Kálo Bone alakít.*_


----------



## fules94 (2010 Szeptember 30)

*A szövegem mindig fantasztikusan falakat rombol*


----------



## fules94 (2010 Szeptember 30)

*nem vagytok mások bábok akit rángatnak egy dróton,*


----------



## fules94 (2010 Szeptember 30)

*Bohócok!*


----------



## fules94 (2010 Szeptember 30)

*Csicska vigyázz, mert támad a veszett *


----------



## fules94 (2010 Szeptember 30)

*cigány Mr. Kálo Bone vagyok,*


----------



## fules94 (2010 Szeptember 30)

*ha kell mindenkit megharapok!*


----------



## fules94 (2010 Szeptember 30)

*
Figyelem mindenkinek meglátjuk ki tud rappelni meg tenni, tekerni rímeket feltenni-letenni. Itt vagyok én mutatom nektek virítom figyelem gyerekek üzenem verebek az All Stars hallható.
Figyelem sztárok fars királyok jobb ha odébb álltok rappelni nem tudtok csak össze-vissza jár a szátok
Lesújtok én már forr bennem a vér eleget hallgattam ideje rendet tenni héj!*


----------



## fules94 (2010 Szeptember 30)

*Verebek állj vagy lövünk a gettóból jövünk,*


----------



## fules94 (2010 Szeptember 30)

*nem adjuk fel addig míg a csúcsra fel nem törünk*


----------



## fules94 (2010 Szeptember 30)

22


----------



## fules94 (2010 Szeptember 30)

ájjjjjj


----------



## beri76 (2010 Szeptember 30)

1


----------



## beri76 (2010 Szeptember 30)

2


----------



## beri76 (2010 Szeptember 30)

3


----------



## remahe (2010 Szeptember 30)

*köszönöm a lehetőséget.Az újak örülnek neki.*

köszönet aa lehetőségért.


Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


----------



## remahe (2010 Szeptember 30)

szép napot


----------



## remahe (2010 Szeptember 30)

sok napsütést


----------



## remahe (2010 Szeptember 30)

ez egy jó lehetőség


----------



## remahe (2010 Szeptember 30)

legyen jó estéd


----------



## remahe (2010 Szeptember 30)

szia


----------



## robiku (2010 Szeptember 30)

Sziasztok!


----------



## dina49 (2010 Szeptember 30)

Hűha


----------



## dina49 (2010 Szeptember 30)

Jó ez a fórum!


----------



## remahe (2010 Szeptember 30)

helló


----------



## dina49 (2010 Szeptember 30)

Csak!


----------



## remahe (2010 Szeptember 30)

ügyes aki kitalálta


----------



## dina49 (2010 Szeptember 30)

Elég macerás!


----------



## remahe (2010 Szeptember 30)

lassan


----------



## dina49 (2010 Szeptember 30)

Ne kéne ennyit hozzászólni!


----------



## remahe (2010 Szeptember 30)

türelem


----------



## remahe (2010 Szeptember 30)

az oldal viszont sokrétű


----------



## dina49 (2010 Szeptember 30)

De sebaj!


----------



## dina49 (2010 Szeptember 30)

Túlélem!


----------



## remahe (2010 Szeptember 30)

váltunk


----------



## dina49 (2010 Szeptember 30)

Már csak 12 kell!


----------



## remahe (2010 Szeptember 30)

hol jársz Dina,,,,???


----------



## dina49 (2010 Szeptember 30)

11


----------



## remahe (2010 Szeptember 30)

nekem még 3.


----------



## dina49 (2010 Szeptember 30)

10


----------



## remahe (2010 Szeptember 30)

de nem véletlen kell a kavinton, milyen nehezen jöttem rá mit kell csinálni


----------



## dina49 (2010 Szeptember 30)

Tök jó lenne, ha nem kéne várni 2 másodpercet 2 hozzászólás között!
9


----------



## remahe (2010 Szeptember 30)

Utolsó.Hali szép esét


----------



## dina49 (2010 Szeptember 30)

8


----------



## remahe (2010 Szeptember 30)

megkeresem az oldalad
szia


----------



## dina49 (2010 Szeptember 30)

7, sááálálálálá


----------



## dina49 (2010 Szeptember 30)

6, hasad a pad


----------



## dina49 (2010 Szeptember 30)

5, megérett a tök


----------



## dina49 (2010 Szeptember 30)

4, ügyes légy


----------



## dina49 (2010 Szeptember 30)

3, te vagy az én párom


----------



## dina49 (2010 Szeptember 30)

2, ez nem jut eszembe


----------



## dina49 (2010 Szeptember 30)

1, ez se


----------



## dina49 (2010 Szeptember 30)

0, na hála a jóistennek


----------



## dina49 (2010 Szeptember 30)

Ez így nem kóser


----------



## beri76 (2010 Szeptember 30)

.


----------



## beri76 (2010 Szeptember 30)

..


----------



## JankeC (2010 Szeptember 30)

köszi a lehetőséget


----------



## JankeC (2010 Szeptember 30)

énis


----------



## JankeC (2010 Szeptember 30)

(y) :d


----------



## Thirlen (2010 Szeptember 30)

*Vers*

Hogy ne csak számokat írjak, itt egy vers, talán másnak is tetszik. Én szeretem, mondhatni "formás székláb".


----------



## Thirlen (2010 Szeptember 30)

Dequator Marques: Óda a kardhoz


----------



## Thirlen (2010 Szeptember 30)

Te sima, tükrös, ezüstfényű penge, 
A hold színében csillámló acél,
Éledet hegymély vén kovácsa fente, 
Gyermekkorodban elöntött a vér.


----------



## Thirlen (2010 Szeptember 30)

Metsző légy és rugalmas, harcra készen, 
Ez volt amiért megtették, a Cél,
Egy szolgatestbe, izzásod hevében
Mártott téged az alkotód azért.


----------



## Thirlen (2010 Szeptember 30)

Egyik oldalon mély vércsatorna rajtad,
A másikon egy rúna díszeleg,
Varázserőt rejt, ősi-vak hatalmat,
Ártó igézet bűve jár veled.


----------



## Thirlen (2010 Szeptember 30)

Ki tudja már, honnan való e jelkép,
Miféle éjsötét korból ered,
Hány rettegő ember kemény keservét,
Okozták véle régi istenek?


----------



## Thirlen (2010 Szeptember 30)

A balfelén e díszes markolatnak,
Smaragd, rubin, ezüst és kalcedon,
Akár verejték cseppjei, fakadnak,
Fehérlő gyöngyök egyik oldalon.


----------



## Thirlen (2010 Szeptember 30)

Vicsorában a rőtvörös hüvelynek,
A sárkányvérben edzett borzalom,
Ki rátekint, a rémületbe dermed,
Győzelmet vett, akárhány bajnokon.


----------



## Thirlen (2010 Szeptember 30)

Forgattak téged száz gyilkos csatában,
Ivott pengéd patakszámra vért,
Gyönyörködött a sápadt-rút halálban,
Repedt nyomában százezernyi vért.


----------



## Thirlen (2010 Szeptember 30)

Ám páncélt, csontot, kardot, láncos inget,
avagy másik sújtó kardot ha ért,
Akár szilárdan álló sziklaszirtet,
Ki nem csorbult éled még azért.


----------



## Thirlen (2010 Szeptember 30)

Nagy harcosok, derék hősök viseltek,
Pengéd vasára vésték nevüket,
Akár szemük világát, úgy kezeltek,
S – talán ezért – túlélted mindüket.


----------



## Thirlen (2010 Szeptember 30)

Hol orv gyilok lesből csapott le rájuk,
Hol nyílt tusában lelték végüket,
Hol túlerő okozta a haláluk,
Így s úgy; a győző elvitt tégedet.


----------



## Thirlen (2010 Szeptember 30)

Volt, hogy velük temettek el a földbe,
S te ott nyugodtál csendben, tétlenül,
A hullát felzabálták síri férgek,
Te megmaradtál érintetlenül.


----------



## Thirlen (2010 Szeptember 30)

Acélodat nem marta szét a rozsda,
Amíg egy szép napon aztán felül,
Sírbolt súlyos kőlapján motozva,
Legújabb gazdád elő nem került!​


----------



## Thirlen (2010 Szeptember 30)

És ez, amely oly sokszor és kegyetlen,
Kíméletlen az élő húsba mart,
Amit rettegve féltek a hegyekben,
Mitől iszonyodott a messzi part.​


----------



## Marcazarc (2010 Szeptember 30)

pi a négyzeten nem egyenlő 3 ketted tizenötödével (Y)


----------



## Marcazarc (2010 Szeptember 30)

sejtelmes rókaprém


----------



## Thirlen (2010 Szeptember 30)

Ez, amelyet évezredek sorában,
Számlálhatatlan nemzedék akart,
Időnek végeláthatatlan távolában
Az emberállat vágyálma: A KARD


----------



## Marcazarc (2010 Szeptember 30)

Karácsonyi zoknibáb


----------



## Marcazarc (2010 Szeptember 30)

e 2 fraktoriális.


----------



## Marcazarc (2010 Szeptember 30)

mert a pepszi az igazi. nameg a pöttyös.


----------



## Thirlen (2010 Szeptember 30)

Kifogytam a versszakokból...


----------



## Marcazarc (2010 Szeptember 30)

takarékon van az agyam, mindjárt kapom ki a hajam


----------



## Thirlen (2010 Szeptember 30)

Raoul Renier (Kornya Zsolt) Acél és oroszlán c. könyvében jelent amúgy meg


----------



## Marcazarc (2010 Szeptember 30)

hetvenkétmillióhatvannégyezerötszáztizenkettő. a nulladikon.


----------



## Marcazarc (2010 Szeptember 30)

rendetlenkedő dezodorkupakles


----------



## Thirlen (2010 Szeptember 30)

Kétségkívül egyben szebb lett volna, már ha valaki valaha is végigolvassa


----------



## Marcazarc (2010 Szeptember 30)

rétegződött parizeres szendvics


----------



## Thirlen (2010 Szeptember 30)

Éééééés


----------



## Marcazarc (2010 Szeptember 30)

sejj de szép ez a katonaélet csak tudnám hogy hol hagytam el azt a sejtelmes vadrókaprémet.


----------



## Thirlen (2010 Szeptember 30)

Persze, hogy így se működik...


----------



## slavonics (2010 Szeptember 30)

Sziasztok!


----------



## hazai (2010 Szeptember 30)

A sok értelmes hozzászólást én is gyarapítom eggyel...


----------



## slavonics (2010 Szeptember 30)

Kicsit még nehezen igazodok el a honlapon.


----------



## hazai (2010 Szeptember 30)

Még eggyel...


----------



## slavonics (2010 Szeptember 30)

...de majd belejövök.


----------



## slavonics (2010 Szeptember 30)

Szia hazai!


----------



## slavonics (2010 Szeptember 30)

Nálad is csiga lassan működik ez az oldal?


----------



## slavonics (2010 Szeptember 30)

...vagy csak az enyém ilyen lajhár?


----------



## slavonics (2010 Szeptember 30)

Amúgy vajon miért kell ez a 20 bejegyzés?


----------



## slavonics (2010 Szeptember 30)

... főleg ha csak magammal beszélgetek itt?


----------



## slavonics (2010 Szeptember 30)

Na mindegy, majd később még benézek.


----------



## slavonics (2010 Szeptember 30)




----------



## hazai (2010 Szeptember 30)

Digitális Képarchívum

http://keptar.oszk.hu/


----------



## hazai (2010 Szeptember 30)

Magyar Elektronikus Könyvtár

http://mek.oszk.hu/


----------



## Ágika30 (2010 Szeptember 30)

Na megint itt.


----------



## korogyi (2010 Szeptember 30)

*üdv*

üdv


----------



## Ágika30 (2010 Szeptember 30)

már csak 6.


----------



## Ágika30 (2010 Szeptember 30)




----------



## Ágika30 (2010 Szeptember 30)

_Hello_


----------



## Ágika30 (2010 Szeptember 30)

Nem tudok mit írni!


----------



## Ágika30 (2010 Szeptember 30)

Jó lenne,ha itt is lenne valami téma amihez hozzá lehet szólni.


----------



## Ágika30 (2010 Szeptember 30)

Ez az irkálgatás nem nekem való.


----------



## Ágika30 (2010 Szeptember 30)

Na de ez a 20.


----------



## Ágika30 (2010 Szeptember 30)

puszi mindenkinek!


----------



## slavonics (2010 Szeptember 30)

de jó, végre nem csak magam vagyok...


----------



## korogyi (2010 Szeptember 30)

mi értelme ennek?


----------



## slavonics (2010 Szeptember 30)

húúú, ez gyors volt...


----------



## slavonics (2010 Szeptember 30)

értelme nincs, az biztos


----------



## slavonics (2010 Szeptember 30)

még ha lenne téma... de így....


----------



## hazai (2010 Szeptember 30)

Kukk!


----------



## hazai (2010 Szeptember 30)

Mukk!


----------



## slavonics (2010 Szeptember 30)

jó téma


----------



## hazai (2010 Szeptember 30)

Nyekk


----------



## slavonics (2010 Szeptember 30)

na megint csak ketten nyűglődünk itt....
téma nincs.... ötlet nincs... ez nagyon nyögve nyelős így


----------



## hazai (2010 Szeptember 30)

Jajj, de lassan megy...


----------



## slavonics (2010 Szeptember 30)

Miért ilyen lassú ez az oldal? Pedig nem a netemmel van baj, mert minden más működik rendesen.


----------



## slavonics (2010 Szeptember 30)

1... 2... 3.... mukodj!


----------



## hazai (2010 Szeptember 30)

Szia! Legalább felfigyeltünk egymásra. Véletlenül nem gyűjtesz képeslapokat?


----------



## slavonics (2010 Szeptember 30)

véletlenül nem  
miért? Te igen?


----------



## hazai (2010 Szeptember 30)

kepeslapmuzeum.mbit.hu


Ezt én csinálom


----------



## slavonics (2010 Szeptember 30)

belenéztem...
húú, ez tényleg szép!

majd holnap belemerülök jobban


----------



## hazai (2010 Szeptember 30)

Blablabla


----------



## hazai (2010 Szeptember 30)

Ha tudsz valakit, akinek vannak képeslapjai vagy régi fényképei, légy szíves szólj neki, vegye fel velem a kapcsolatot, hogy bővíthessem.


----------



## slavonics (2010 Szeptember 30)

Bocs, most le kell lépnem.
Holnap, vagy holnapután jövök vissza.

Szólok, ha találok valamit, vagy valakit. Bár én most nem nagyon mozdulok ki itthonról, mert babázok.


----------



## hazai (2010 Szeptember 30)

Jó éjt!


----------



## danyizs (2010 Szeptember 30)

Szintén....kiss


----------



## lamarck (2010 Szeptember 30)

Üdv mindenkinek! Szuper az oldal! Mennyi minden van itt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lamarck (2010 Szeptember 30)

Jeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lamarck (2010 Szeptember 30)

Jó éjszakát!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lamarck (2010 Szeptember 30)

Nekem is lassú!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lamarck (2010 Szeptember 30)

Nincs téma de én hozzászólok! Hej!!!


----------



## lamarck (2010 Szeptember 30)

ukizglij


----------



## lamarck (2010 Szeptember 30)

bsfhgéoisáeogkpvl


----------



## lamarck (2010 Szeptember 30)

jvijopklkojkh


----------



## lamarck (2010 Szeptember 30)

kjhgfdfzuio


----------



## lamarck (2010 Szeptember 30)

nkmchfipsa


----------



## lamarck (2010 Szeptember 30)

Én is! 1552369


----------



## lamarck (2010 Szeptember 30)

Uslkőőkm


----------



## hazai (2010 Szeptember 30)

van még valaki itt?


----------



## lamarck (2010 Szeptember 30)

Üzenet!


----------



## dybye (2010 Szeptember 30)

kiss


----------



## dybye (2010 Szeptember 30)




----------



## lamarck (2010 Szeptember 30)

Jó szöveg!


----------



## dybye (2010 Szeptember 30)

:d


----------



## dybye (2010 Szeptember 30)




----------



## lamarck (2010 Szeptember 30)

Ez itt egy hozzászólás!


----------



## dybye (2010 Szeptember 30)




----------



## lamarck (2010 Szeptember 30)

Lazaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dybye (2010 Szeptember 30)

8)


----------



## dybye (2010 Szeptember 30)

\\m/


----------



## hazai (2010 Szeptember 30)

Hahó


----------



## lamarck (2010 Szeptember 30)

Hogy szeressenek, légy szeretetreméltó!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dybye (2010 Szeptember 30)

:444:


----------



## lamarck (2010 Szeptember 30)

Meg lesz!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dybye (2010 Szeptember 30)

:..:


----------



## dybye (2010 Szeptember 30)

:88:


----------



## hazai (2010 Szeptember 30)

majd igyekszem...


----------



## dybye (2010 Szeptember 30)

:4:


----------



## lamarck (2010 Szeptember 30)

Csokoládé!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lamarck (2010 Szeptember 30)

Jók ezek a jelek!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:..:


----------



## lamarck (2010 Szeptember 30)

Okéééééééééééééééééééééééééé!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lamarck (2010 Szeptember 30)

Kalllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllsmndfnbjxhcvhv!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dybye (2010 Szeptember 30)




----------



## hazai (2010 Szeptember 30)

21:59


----------



## dybye (2010 Szeptember 30)

8)


----------



## hazai (2010 Szeptember 30)

jjj


----------



## hazai (2010 Szeptember 30)

k


----------



## hazai (2010 Szeptember 30)

Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Chaplain (2010 Szeptember 30)

Tetszik az oldal.


----------



## hazai (2010 Szeptember 30)

na még egyet


----------



## hazai (2010 Szeptember 30)

Jó éjszakát!


----------



## Chaplain (2010 Szeptember 30)

Csak azt nem értem hogy miért kell két napot várni.


----------



## mancika366 (2010 Szeptember 30)

**

Sziasztok!


----------



## mancika366 (2010 Szeptember 30)

Akkor...


----------



## mancika366 (2010 Szeptember 30)

most...


----------



## mancika366 (2010 Szeptember 30)

elkezdem...


----------



## mancika366 (2010 Szeptember 30)

összegyűjteni a ...


----------



## Nájlon (2010 Szeptember 30)

Sziasztok


----------



## balanza (2010 Szeptember 30)

Szép estét!


----------



## mancika366 (2010 Szeptember 30)

20....


----------



## mancika366 (2010 Szeptember 30)

hozzászólást.


----------



## mancika366 (2010 Szeptember 30)

Olyan...


----------



## mancika366 (2010 Szeptember 30)

kincseket...


----------



## Nájlon (2010 Szeptember 30)

Már 5 van


----------



## balanza (2010 Szeptember 30)

Akkor 2


----------



## mancika366 (2010 Szeptember 30)

találtam...


----------



## mancika366 (2010 Szeptember 30)

itt....


----------



## mancika366 (2010 Szeptember 30)

amiket....


----------



## balanza (2010 Szeptember 30)

3:444:


----------



## mancika366 (2010 Szeptember 30)

sehol...


----------



## Nájlon (2010 Szeptember 30)

lassan...


----------



## mancika366 (2010 Szeptember 30)

nem...


----------



## Nájlon (2010 Szeptember 30)

alakúl...


----------



## mancika366 (2010 Szeptember 30)

leltem


----------



## balanza (2010 Szeptember 30)

4.....


----------



## mancika366 (2010 Szeptember 30)

még....


----------



## mancika366 (2010 Szeptember 30)

meg...


----------



## balanza (2010 Szeptember 30)

5.....


----------



## mancika366 (2010 Szeptember 30)

eddig.


----------



## balanza (2010 Szeptember 30)

6......


----------



## mancika366 (2010 Szeptember 30)

De...


----------



## Nájlon (2010 Szeptember 30)

kilenc


----------



## balanza (2010 Szeptember 30)

7......


----------



## mancika366 (2010 Szeptember 30)

itt...


----------



## mancika366 (2010 Szeptember 30)

végre igen!


----------



## Nájlon (2010 Szeptember 30)

tíz..


----------



## balanza (2010 Szeptember 30)

8.......


----------



## balanza (2010 Szeptember 30)

9....


----------



## Nájlon (2010 Szeptember 30)

De minek a két nap?


----------



## Nájlon (2010 Szeptember 30)

ja tizenkettő


----------



## Nájlon (2010 Szeptember 30)

szerencsétlen 13


----------



## balanza (2010 Szeptember 30)

10.....


----------



## balanza (2010 Szeptember 30)

11..........


----------



## balanza (2010 Szeptember 30)

12.......


----------



## Nájlon (2010 Szeptember 30)

14....


----------



## balanza (2010 Szeptember 30)

13.........


----------



## balanza (2010 Szeptember 30)

14,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Nájlon (2010 Szeptember 30)

tizenöt


----------



## Nájlon (2010 Szeptember 30)

tizenhat


----------



## balanza (2010 Szeptember 30)

15....


----------



## Nájlon (2010 Szeptember 30)

tizenhét lassan


----------



## balanza (2010 Szeptember 30)

16...


----------



## Nájlon (2010 Szeptember 30)

20-2


----------



## balanza (2010 Szeptember 30)

17......


----------



## balanza (2010 Szeptember 30)

18,,,,,,,


----------



## Nájlon (2010 Szeptember 30)

egy és mindjárt 20


----------



## balanza (2010 Szeptember 30)

19.........


----------



## Nájlon (2010 Szeptember 30)

húúúúúúúúúúsz


----------



## balanza (2010 Szeptember 30)

Nájlon nyert 
de nekem is 20.........


----------



## Nájlon (2010 Szeptember 30)

Nyertem


----------



## Nájlon (2010 Szeptember 30)




----------



## Nájlon (2010 Szeptember 30)

Na mostmár várok 2 napot


----------



## Nájlon (2010 Szeptember 30)

Jó 8


----------



## barimari1 (2010 Szeptember 30)

Sziasztok!


----------



## barimari1 (2010 Szeptember 30)

Még 14 üzenetet kell gyűjtenem!


----------



## barimari1 (2010 Szeptember 30)

Sziasztok!

Még 13-at!


----------



## barimari1 (2010 Szeptember 30)

12!


----------



## barimari1 (2010 Szeptember 30)

10!


----------



## barimari1 (2010 Szeptember 30)

Nem jó, most 10!


----------



## barimari1 (2010 Szeptember 30)

Még 9!


----------



## barimari1 (2010 Szeptember 30)

Nyolc


----------



## barimari1 (2010 Szeptember 30)

7!


----------



## barimari1 (2010 Szeptember 30)

6!


----------



## barimari1 (2010 Szeptember 30)

5!


----------



## barimari1 (2010 Szeptember 30)

4!


----------



## barimari1 (2010 Szeptember 30)

Már csak 3!


----------



## barimari1 (2010 Szeptember 30)

Kettő!


----------



## barimari1 (2010 Szeptember 30)

Egy!


----------



## barimari1 (2010 Szeptember 30)

De jó megvan a húsz! El sem hiszem!


----------



## sriver (2010 Szeptember 30)

*szia*

swzia


----------



## sriver (2010 Szeptember 30)

*bocsi szia*

swzia


----------



## sriver (2010 Szeptember 30)

*még 18*

swzia


----------



## sriver (2010 Szeptember 30)

*még 16*

swzia


----------



## sriver (2010 Szeptember 30)

*még 15*

swzia


----------



## sriver (2010 Szeptember 30)

*még 14*

swzia


----------



## sriver (2010 Szeptember 30)

*még 12*

swzia


----------



## sriver (2010 Szeptember 30)

*még 10*

swzia


----------



## sriver (2010 Szeptember 30)

*még 9*

swzia


----------



## sriver (2010 Szeptember 30)

*még 7*

swzia


----------



## sriver (2010 Szeptember 30)

*még 1*

swzia


----------



## sriver (2010 Szeptember 30)

*még 2*

swzia


----------



## sriver (2010 Szeptember 30)

*még 3*

swzia


----------



## sriver (2010 Szeptember 30)

*még 4*

swzia


----------



## sriver (2010 Szeptember 30)

*hozzászólás*



Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


még sokat kell gyűjteni


----------



## sriver (2010 Szeptember 30)

*hozzászólás*



Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


még sokat kell gyűjteni
5-öt


----------



## sriver (2010 Szeptember 30)

*hozzászólás*



Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


még sokat kell gyűjteni
4-et


----------



## sriver (2010 Szeptember 30)

*hozzászólás*



Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


még sokat kell gyűjteni
3-at


----------



## sriver (2010 Szeptember 30)

*hozzászólás*



Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


még sokat kell gyűjteni
2-őt


----------



## sriver (2010 Szeptember 30)

*hozzászólás*



Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


még sokat kell gyűjteni
1-et


----------



## sriver (2010 Szeptember 30)

*hozzászólás*



Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


még sokat kell gyűjtRemélem sikerült összegyűjteni


----------



## sriver (2010 Szeptember 30)

*hozzászólás*



Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


Sziasztok


----------



## hiperlink (2010 Október 1)

*Sziasztok!*

Még mindig nincs meg a 20....


----------



## hiperlink (2010 Október 1)

hiperlink írta:


> Még mindig nincs meg a 20....


Pedig már annyira szeretném.


----------



## hiperlink (2010 Október 1)

hiperlink írta:


> Pedig már annyira szeretném.


És őszintén, szerintem ez nem egy logikus szabály...


----------



## kmajor90 (2010 Október 1)

Meglesz!


----------



## kmajor90 (2010 Október 1)

gyerünk


----------



## kmajor90 (2010 Október 1)

jeee


----------



## kmajor90 (2010 Október 1)

hello


----------



## kmajor90 (2010 Október 1)

hajrá


----------



## kmajor90 (2010 Október 1)

nem értem minek kell ez!?


----------



## kmajor90 (2010 Október 1)

Sadfasf


----------



## kmajor90 (2010 Október 1)

fsdgasd


----------



## kmajor90 (2010 Október 1)

fsda


----------



## kmajor90 (2010 Október 1)

váááááááááááá


----------



## kmajor90 (2010 Október 1)

elegem vaaaaan!


----------



## kmajor90 (2010 Október 1)

wedqasd


----------



## kmajor90 (2010 Október 1)

ewfasd


----------



## kmajor90 (2010 Október 1)

saerfwqer


----------



## kmajor90 (2010 Október 1)

huhu, biztos nagyon jo, aki ezt kitalálta!


----------



## kmajor90 (2010 Október 1)

és még 2 napot várhatok is, hát remek!


----------



## kmajor90 (2010 Október 1)

az ember tanulni steretne!


----------



## kmajor90 (2010 Október 1)

tudományos képeket megtekinteni!


----------



## kmajor90 (2010 Október 1)

DE nem lehet, mert ezt a sz.rt vlki kitalálta!


----------



## kmajor90 (2010 Október 1)

és muszáj ide irkálnom minden hülyeséget!


----------



## kmajor90 (2010 Október 1)

huhu, ez már a 21., ez már tul sok lesz XD


----------



## kmajor90 (2010 Október 1)

csak azért irkálok még ide, mert elkell h teljen a 20 másodperc!


----------



## kmajor90 (2010 Október 1)

meg nehogy aztán ne legyen elég 20 hozzászolás


----------



## kmajor90 (2010 Október 1)

benyomok itt neki százat!


----------



## kmajor90 (2010 Október 1)

jah, de igaz, aztán sem birom megnézni, mert várnom kell 2 napot!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kmajor90 (2010 Október 1)

és az helyett h normális hozzászolások lennének, helyette mindenki ide nyomogassa! yea


----------



## kmajor90 (2010 Október 1)

nyomjaaaaaaaaad neki!


----------



## kmajor90 (2010 Október 1)

biztos vlki elolvassa majd


----------



## kmajor90 (2010 Október 1)

biztos nagyon ráérek ilyenekre! vááá


----------



## kmajor90 (2010 Október 1)

nah mostmár van 30, remélem h elég lesz!


----------



## herculess1 (2010 Október 1)




----------



## herculess1 (2010 Október 1)

Én is itt vagyok!


----------



## kissandr (2010 Október 1)

Köszi


----------



## kissandr (2010 Október 1)

szép


----------



## kissandr (2010 Október 1)

kissandr írta:


> szép


a


----------



## kissandr (2010 Október 1)

b


----------



## kissandr (2010 Október 1)

c


----------



## kissandr (2010 Október 1)

d


----------



## kissandr (2010 Október 1)

e


----------



## kissandr (2010 Október 1)

f


----------



## kissandr (2010 Október 1)

g


----------



## kissandr (2010 Október 1)

h


----------



## kissandr (2010 Október 1)

i


----------



## kissandr (2010 Október 1)

j


----------



## kissandr (2010 Október 1)

k


----------



## kissandr (2010 Október 1)

l


----------



## kissandr (2010 Október 1)

m


----------



## kissandr (2010 Október 1)

n


----------



## kissandr (2010 Október 1)

o


----------



## kissandr (2010 Október 1)

p


----------



## kissandr (2010 Október 1)

r


----------



## kissandr (2010 Október 1)

s


----------



## kissandr (2010 Október 1)

t


----------



## kissandr (2010 Október 1)

u


----------



## kissandr (2010 Október 1)

v


----------



## Katica2010 (2010 Október 1)

Sziasztok! Üdvözöllek Benneteket! Mindenkinek szép napot kívánok!


----------



## norcsella (2010 Október 1)

)


----------



## norcsella (2010 Október 1)

1


----------



## norcsella (2010 Október 1)

2


----------



## norcsella (2010 Október 1)

3


----------



## norcsella (2010 Október 1)

4


----------



## MrRad19 (2010 Október 1)

h


----------



## MrRad19 (2010 Október 1)

a


----------



## MrRad19 (2010 Október 1)

l


----------



## MrRad19 (2010 Október 1)

i


----------



## MrRad19 (2010 Október 1)

s


----------



## MrRad19 (2010 Október 1)

d


----------



## MrRad19 (2010 Október 1)

f


----------



## MrRad19 (2010 Október 1)

g


----------



## MrRad19 (2010 Október 1)

y


----------



## MrRad19 (2010 Október 1)

x


----------



## MrRad19 (2010 Október 1)

c


----------



## MrRad19 (2010 Október 1)

v


----------



## MrRad19 (2010 Október 1)

b


----------



## MrRad19 (2010 Október 1)

n


----------



## MrRad19 (2010 Október 1)

m


----------



## MrRad19 (2010 Október 1)

q


----------



## MrRad19 (2010 Október 1)

w


----------



## MrRad19 (2010 Október 1)

e


----------



## MrRad19 (2010 Október 1)

t


----------



## MrRad19 (2010 Október 1)

p


----------



## norcsella (2010 Október 1)

5


----------



## norcsella (2010 Október 1)

6


----------



## norcsella (2010 Október 1)

7


----------



## norcsella (2010 Október 1)

8


----------



## norcsella (2010 Október 1)

9


----------



## norcsella (2010 Október 1)

10


----------



## norcsella (2010 Október 1)

11


----------



## norcsella (2010 Október 1)

12


----------



## norcsella (2010 Október 1)

13


----------



## norcsella (2010 Október 1)

14


----------



## norcsella (2010 Október 1)

15


----------



## norcsella (2010 Október 1)

16


----------



## norcsella (2010 Október 1)

17


----------



## norcsella (2010 Október 1)

18


----------



## norcsella (2010 Október 1)

19


----------



## kulievy (2010 Október 1)

szia


----------



## kulievy (2010 Október 1)

10


----------



## kulievy (2010 Október 1)

20


----------



## kulievy (2010 Október 1)

15


----------



## kulievy (2010 Október 1)

234


----------



## kulievy (2010 Október 1)

17


----------



## mxz (2010 Október 1)

tizenhet


----------



## mxz (2010 Október 1)

tizenhat, de varok husz masodpercet


----------



## mxz (2010 Október 1)

ejszakai bagoly vagy nem
jajj mar megint az a husz masodperc....


----------



## mxz (2010 Október 1)

tizennegy
addig inkabb leirom hogy azert jovok ide hogy megtalaljak valamit mert hulye a kollegam es egyszer olvastam valamirol ami szerintem ra is igaz es most ennek szeretnek utanajarni


----------



## mxz (2010 Október 1)

jajj hat sehol sincs elet?

tizenharom kulonben is.
dr houseban is van tizenharom. szep lany.


----------



## Mona78 (2010 Október 1)

*miért*

miért ne!


----------



## Mona78 (2010 Október 1)

De igen!


----------



## Mona78 (2010 Október 1)

Igen ez az megcsináltuk!


----------



## Mona78 (2010 Október 1)

Narancsot a kezükbe!


----------



## Mona78 (2010 Október 1)

nekem még 17


----------



## Mona78 (2010 Október 1)

Még 16 talán


----------



## Mona78 (2010 Október 1)

15 nél tartok


----------



## Mona78 (2010 Október 1)

14


----------



## Mona78 (2010 Október 1)

11


----------



## Mona78 (2010 Október 1)

8


----------



## Mona78 (2010 Október 1)

4


----------



## Mona78 (2010 Október 1)

13


----------



## Mona78 (2010 Október 1)

12


----------



## Mona78 (2010 Október 1)

10


----------



## Mona78 (2010 Október 1)

9


----------



## Mona78 (2010 Október 1)

7


----------



## Mona78 (2010 Október 1)

6-nál tartok


----------



## Mona78 (2010 Október 1)

5


----------



## Mona78 (2010 Október 1)

3 talán van még hátra, vagy talán csak 2


----------



## Mona78 (2010 Október 1)

Szokták mondani 1-vel számolni sokkal nehezebb mint 5-vel


----------



## Mona78 (2010 Október 1)

1


----------



## Mona78 (2010 Október 1)

2


----------



## Mona78 (2010 Október 1)

3


----------



## marika665 (2010 Október 1)

Tagnap volt 8. Talán ez a kilencedik.


----------



## spidi (2010 Október 1)

Köszi Feri


----------



## spidi (2010 Október 1)

*Köszi a lehetőséget*

Köszi hogy itt lehetek


----------



## spidi (2010 Október 1)

*Köszi a lehetőséget*

Köszi


----------



## spidi (2010 Október 1)

Üdv mindenkinek


----------



## marika665 (2010 Október 1)

10


----------



## spidi (2010 Október 1)

Szép napunk van


----------



## marika665 (2010 Október 1)

11


----------



## marika665 (2010 Október 1)

12


----------



## marika665 (2010 Október 1)

13


----------



## marika665 (2010 Október 1)

14


----------



## marika665 (2010 Október 1)

15


----------



## marika665 (2010 Október 1)

16


----------



## marika665 (2010 Október 1)

17


----------



## marika665 (2010 Október 1)

18


----------



## marika665 (2010 Október 1)

19


----------



## marika665 (2010 Október 1)

És ha minden igaz, 20. 8 perc mulva a 48 órám is lejár)


----------



## marika665 (2010 Október 1)

További sok sikert mindenkinek.


----------



## boros.aki (2010 Október 1)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


őpűp


----------



## aakos_ger (2010 Október 1)

*Jelen*

Ma jelen vagyok


----------



## aakos_ger (2010 Október 1)

aakos_ger írta:


> Ma jelen vagyok


 Még mindig, viszont ezzel már kettöt szóltam (hozzá)


----------



## aakos_ger (2010 Október 1)

Most elmegyek hamizni és utána irogatok még


----------



## aakos_ger (2010 Október 1)

Hogy legyen még hozzászólásom


----------



## kakasbacsi (2010 Október 1)

no lehet, hogy...


----------



## kakasbacsi (2010 Október 1)

jéééé


----------



## kakasbacsi (2010 Október 1)

működik!!!


----------



## kakasbacsi (2010 Október 1)

mit ettél Ákos?


----------



## kakasbacsi (2010 Október 1)

5


----------



## Tanc0s (2010 Október 1)

Helló


----------



## kakasbacsi (2010 Október 1)

az előbb is beírkáltam 21-et, de aztat nemlehessen látni sehunse


----------



## kakasbacsi (2010 Október 1)

helló helló


----------



## kakasbacsi (2010 Október 1)

8


----------



## kakasbacsi (2010 Október 1)

úgy értem nekem 9


----------



## Tanc0s (2010 Október 1)

Hello


----------



## kakasbacsi (2010 Október 1)

megy ez fajinan


----------



## Tanc0s (2010 Október 1)

Miért pont 8


----------



## kakasbacsi (2010 Október 1)

halló halló helló


----------



## Tanc0s (2010 Október 1)

Mi a fain?


----------



## kakasbacsi (2010 Október 1)

mondom, hogy 9!


----------



## Tanc0s (2010 Október 1)

Miért fain 9


----------



## kakasbacsi (2010 Október 1)

hát a 9


----------



## Tanc0s (2010 Október 1)

Biztos 9?


----------



## kakasbacsi (2010 Október 1)

nem prim sha megfordítod 6


----------



## kakasbacsi (2010 Október 1)

15


----------



## Tanc0s (2010 Október 1)

Mi a 9?


----------



## kakasbacsi (2010 Október 1)

Játszunk Abesszín makaót?


----------



## Tanc0s (2010 Október 1)

Ha prim meg ordítva 6 akkó jó


----------



## kakasbacsi (2010 Október 1)

Írj agy számot!


----------



## Tanc0s (2010 Október 1)

Játszunk csakj ne fájjon


----------



## Tanc0s (2010 Október 1)

9


----------



## kakasbacsi (2010 Október 1)

egy agy ugy anaz


----------



## kakasbacsi (2010 Október 1)

páros!!!!!!
Én nyertem!


----------



## kakasbacsi (2010 Október 1)

20 20 20 20!!!!!!!


----------



## Tanc0s (2010 Október 1)

Mondtam 9


----------



## Tanc0s (2010 Október 1)

De a kilenc az nem páros


----------



## kakasbacsi (2010 Október 1)

Bocsi, de Abesszín makaóban egyszerűen verhetetlen vagyok.


----------



## Tanc0s (2010 Október 1)

Tehát nem találtad el, és én nyertem


----------



## aakos_ger (2010 Október 1)

25%


----------



## Tanc0s (2010 Október 1)

Ez egy új fajta Agresszív makaó


----------



## kakasbacsi (2010 Október 1)

Az a szabály, hogy te számot mondasz én pedig azt, hogy: páros, én nyertem!


----------



## aakos_ger (2010 Október 1)

Hala, citromszósszal és krumplipürével


----------



## Tanc0s (2010 Október 1)

Vagy abeszín?


----------



## Tanc0s (2010 Október 1)

Asszem mind a 2-en


----------



## aakos_ger (2010 Október 1)

Az nem jobb, hogy gonlok egy számot és ha eltalálod nyersz?


----------



## Tanc0s (2010 Október 1)

No akó heló


----------



## Tanc0s (2010 Október 1)

De gondolj


----------



## aakos_ger (2010 Október 1)

Mé hagyok ki betüket? Nem értem...


----------



## Tanc0s (2010 Október 1)

Gondoltál?


----------



## aakos_ger (2010 Október 1)

gondoltam


----------



## Tanc0s (2010 Október 1)

Egy számra.


----------



## Tanc0s (2010 Október 1)

Eltaláltam: nyertem


----------



## Tanc0s (2010 Október 1)

vagy nem?


----------



## aakos_ger (2010 Október 1)

íííjjjj, majdnem...


----------



## Tanc0s (2010 Október 1)

No most már kicsit pihenek helló


----------



## aakos_ger (2010 Október 1)

kicsit frusztrál


----------



## aakos_ger (2010 Október 1)

szia


----------



## aakos_ger (2010 Október 1)

13 szerencsétlen szám


----------



## aakos_ger (2010 Október 1)

a tizennégy meg 2x7


----------



## aakos_ger (2010 Október 1)

15-öt szeretem


----------



## aakos_ger (2010 Október 1)

16-ot meg azért mert négyzetszám


----------



## aakos_ger (2010 Október 1)

17 az egyik kedvenc prímem


----------



## aakos_ger (2010 Október 1)

a 18-as viszont mindig olyan kövérkés szám


----------



## aakos_ger (2010 Október 1)

A 19-et nem kedvelem annyira, viszont így csak egy a híja


----------



## aakos_ger (2010 Október 1)

2 deci


----------



## kakasbacsi (2010 Október 1)

Szomorú dolgok ezek!


----------



## aakos_ger (2010 Október 1)

Mármint?


----------



## aakos_ger (2010 Október 1)

nem értem


----------



## K1rk (2010 Október 1)

Üdv!
Ezennel én is megkezdem a 20 hozzászólás összegyűjtését.


----------



## K1rk (2010 Október 1)

Van- e olyan értelmes mondat amiben egymás után többször szerepel az és szó?


----------



## K1rk (2010 Október 1)

Elsőre úgy tűnhet, hogy nincs.


----------



## K1rk (2010 Október 1)

Meglepő módon azonban mégis van.


----------



## K1rk (2010 Október 1)

Erre példa a Karinthy által kiötlött szituáció.


----------



## K1rk (2010 Október 1)

A címfestő áll a létrán, és festi a következő feliratot:


----------



## K1rk (2010 Október 1)

Zöldség, és, gyümölcs


----------



## K1rk (2010 Október 1)

Arra jár egy művelt járókelő és így szól hozzá.


----------



## K1rk (2010 Október 1)

- Barátom ! Zöldség és és, és és és gyümölcs közé nem kell vessző.


----------



## bukti (2010 Október 1)

szuper vagykiss


----------



## K1rk (2010 Október 1)

Feltehetjük most a kérdést. Vajon tetszőleges számú és is szerepelhet egymás mellett egy értelmes mondatban?


----------



## K1rk (2010 Október 1)

A válasz még erre is az, hogy igen.


----------



## K1rk (2010 Október 1)

Ehhez az előbbi példát fejlesztjük tovább.


----------



## K1rk (2010 Október 1)

Tegyük fel, hogy a példában említett művelt járókelő néma.


----------



## Ruki (2010 Október 1)

Köszönöm ezt a nagyszerű lehetőséget :-D
Derűs napot mindenkinek!


----------



## K1rk (2010 Október 1)

Ezért ahelyett, hogy szóban mondaná, ezt írja le egy lapra:


----------



## K1rk (2010 Október 1)

- Barátom ! Zöldség, és, és, és, és, és, gyümölcs közé nem kell vessző.


----------



## BButch (2010 Október 1)

Valami szeretnék letölteni.. Már nem sok kell.


----------



## BButch (2010 Október 1)

Valamit tennem kell, mondjuk postolni még 5 db-ot.


----------



## K1rk (2010 Október 1)

Ha ezt látná egy másik arra járó. Ezt mondhatná:


----------



## BButch (2010 Október 1)

Most akkor már csak 3 kell..


----------



## BButch (2010 Október 1)

2.


----------



## K1rk (2010 Október 1)

- Barátom ! Zöldség és és, és és és és, és és és és, és és és és, és és és és, és és gyümölcs közé nem kell vessző.


----------



## K1rk (2010 Október 1)

Ezt rekurzívan bármeddig folytathatnánk, ha az újabb járókelő szintén néma, és szintén rosszul írja le a helyesbítő mondatot.


----------



## K1rk (2010 Október 1)

Tehát beláttuk, hogy tetszőleges számhoz létezik olyan értelmes magyar mondat, hogy abban, az adott számnál többször szerepel egymás mellet az és szó.


----------



## K1rk (2010 Október 1)

Quod erat demonstrandum.


----------



## hevescsaba (2010 Október 1)

Ismét itt.


----------



## maanyi (2010 Október 1)

Mindenkinek szép napot!


----------



## hevescsaba (2010 Október 1)

Sziasztok.


----------



## csizmo (2010 Október 1)

*20*

Most pár idézetet fogok küldeni nektek, hogy összegyűljön a 20 hozzászólás.


----------



## csizmo (2010 Október 1)

A dog starved at his master's gate predicts the ruin of the State.
Blake, William


----------



## csizmo (2010 Október 1)

It is much safer to obey than the rule.
Kempis, Thomas


----------



## csizmo (2010 Október 1)

A historian is a prophet in reverse.
Von Schlegel, Friedrich


----------



## csizmo (2010 Október 1)

The only interesting answers are those which destroy the questions.
Sontag, Susan


----------



## csizmo (2010 Október 1)

You cannot create experience, you must undergo it.
Camus, Albert


----------



## csizmo (2010 Október 1)

Distrust yourself, and sleep before you fight. This not too late for tomorrow to be brave.
Armstrong, John


----------



## csizmo (2010 Október 1)

As I was going up the stair I met a man who wasn't there. He wasn't there again today. I wish, I wish he'd go away.
Mearns, Hughes


----------



## csizmo (2010 Október 1)

Time enough to think of the future when you haven't any future to think of.
Shaw, George Bernard


----------



## csizmo (2010 Október 1)

True strength is delicate.
Nevelson, Louise


----------



## csizmo (2010 Október 1)

This is better to have fought and lost, than never to have fought at all.
Hugh Clough, Arthur


----------



## Gerbera64 (2010 Október 1)

Szia!


----------



## Gerbera64 (2010 Október 1)

2


----------



## Gerbera64 (2010 Október 1)

3


----------



## Gerbera64 (2010 Október 1)

4


----------



## Ász (2010 Október 1)

[hello mindenki!


----------



## Ász (2010 Október 1)

sziasztok


----------



## Gerbera64 (2010 Október 1)

*szia*

5


----------



## Ász (2010 Október 1)

hello


----------



## Gerbera64 (2010 Október 1)

6


----------



## Gerbera64 (2010 Október 1)

7


----------



## Ász (2010 Október 1)

Mizu?


----------



## Gerbera64 (2010 Október 1)

*szia*

8-9


----------



## Gerbera64 (2010 Október 1)

szi10


----------



## Gerbera64 (2010 Október 1)

*hello*

11


----------



## Gerbera64 (2010 Október 1)

12


----------



## Gerbera64 (2010 Október 1)

13


----------



## Ász (2010 Október 1)

Mizujs?


----------



## Gerbera64 (2010 Október 1)

*hello*

14


----------



## Gerbera64 (2010 Október 1)

15


----------



## Gerbera64 (2010 Október 1)

16


----------



## Gerbera64 (2010 Október 1)

17


----------



## Gerbera64 (2010 Október 1)

18


----------



## Gerbera64 (2010 Október 1)

19


----------



## Ász (2010 Október 1)

1


----------



## Gerbera64 (2010 Október 1)

20


----------



## Gerbera64 (2010 Október 1)

21 hello


----------



## Ász (2010 Október 1)

2


----------



## Ász (2010 Október 1)

3


----------



## Ász (2010 Október 1)

4


----------



## Ász (2010 Október 1)

5


----------



## Ábra28 (2010 Október 1)

2


----------



## Ábra28 (2010 Október 1)

-18


----------



## Ász (2010 Október 1)

6


----------



## Ábra28 (2010 Október 1)

-15


----------



## Ász (2010 Október 1)

7


----------



## Ábra28 (2010 Október 1)

-14


----------



## Ász (2010 Október 1)

8


----------



## Ábra28 (2010 Október 1)

-12


----------



## Ábra28 (2010 Október 1)

-10


----------



## Ász (2010 Október 1)

9


----------



## Ász (2010 Október 1)

10


----------



## BButch (2010 Október 1)

Éljen már nem kell sok


----------



## Ábra28 (2010 Október 1)

-9


----------



## BButch (2010 Október 1)

Lehet hogy egy múlva már le is tölthetem a kiszemelt ebookot?


----------



## Ász (2010 Október 1)

11


----------



## Ábra28 (2010 Október 1)

-7


----------



## Ász (2010 Október 1)

12


----------



## Ász (2010 Október 1)

13


----------



## Ábra28 (2010 Október 1)

-5


----------



## Ász (2010 Október 1)

14


----------



## Ábra28 (2010 Október 1)

-3


----------



## Ász (2010 Október 1)

15


----------



## Ábra28 (2010 Október 1)

-2


----------



## Ász (2010 Október 1)

16


----------



## Ász (2010 Október 1)

17


----------



## Ász (2010 Október 1)

18


----------



## Ábra28 (2010 Október 1)

18


----------



## Ász (2010 Október 1)

19


----------



## Ász (2010 Október 1)

20


----------



## sebforraszto (2010 Október 1)

sziasztok


----------



## sebforraszto (2010 Október 1)

új vagyok


----------



## sebforraszto (2010 Október 1)

és szeretnék


----------



## sebforraszto (2010 Október 1)

nagyon, nagyon szeretnék


----------



## sebforraszto (2010 Október 1)

mihamarabb


----------



## sebforraszto (2010 Október 1)

legalább


----------



## sebforraszto (2010 Október 1)

némi türelemmel


----------



## sebforraszto (2010 Október 1)

és lelkemben


----------



## sebforraszto (2010 Október 1)

hatalmas


----------



## sebforraszto (2010 Október 1)

békével


----------



## sebforraszto (2010 Október 1)

és


----------



## sebforraszto (2010 Október 1)

szeretettel


----------



## sebforraszto (2010 Október 1)

összekaparni


----------



## sebforraszto (2010 Október 1)

azt


----------



## sebforraszto (2010 Október 1)

a


----------



## sebforraszto (2010 Október 1)

bizonyos


----------



## sebforraszto (2010 Október 1)

tíz


----------



## sebforraszto (2010 Október 1)

meg


----------



## sebforraszto (2010 Október 1)

10


----------



## sebforraszto (2010 Október 1)

hagyom, nagyon köszi


----------



## danyizs (2010 Október 1)

Jó lenne ha meglenne....


----------



## -okoska- (2010 Október 1)

Szia Melitta!
Nekem miért nincs "jogosultságom"? már oly régen regisztráltam, igaz még hozzá nem szóltam. Valamit rosszul csinálok?
Üdv: okoska


----------



## morion (2010 Október 1)

kreatívan: egy


----------



## morion (2010 Október 1)

kettő


----------



## morion (2010 Október 1)

és három


----------



## morion (2010 Október 1)

négy


----------



## morion (2010 Október 1)

Egy – megérett a meggy,
Kettõ – csipkebokor vesszõ,
Három – te vagy az én párom,
Négy – te kis leány hová mégy,
Öt – érik a tök,
Hat – hasad a pad,
Hét – zsemlét süt a pék,
Nyolc – üres a polc,
Kilenc – kis Ferenc,
Tíz – tiszta víz,
Ha nem tiszta, vidd vissza,
Majd a cica megissza.


----------



## morion (2010 Október 1)

Esik eső, csepereg,
Sárga levél lepereg.
Elcsendesült már az eső,
Vége felé az esztendő.​


----------



## Eddie001 (2010 Október 1)

Sziasztok!


----------



## morion (2010 Október 1)

Cserebere, fogadom,
Többé vissza nem adom!
Hogyha vissza kéred,
Száz forintot kérek!​


----------



## morion (2010 Október 1)

Cini, cini muzsika,
Táncol a kis Zsuzsika,
Jobbra dűl,
Meg balra dűl,
Tücsök koma hegedül.​


----------



## morion (2010 Október 1)

Aki nem lép egyszerre,
Nem kap rétest estére,
Pedig a rétes nagyon jó,
Katonának az való!

Nem megyünk mi messzire,
csak a világ végire,
ott sem leszünk sokáig,
csak tizenkét óráig.


----------



## morion (2010 Október 1)

Volt egyszer egy kisbaba, földre tette anyuka,
Tipegett, topogott, két kis cipő kopogott.


----------



## Eddie001 (2010 Október 1)

Élj a mának!


----------



## morion (2010 Október 1)

Tál, tál, teli tál,
kővé lesz, mit meghagytál.


----------



## morion (2010 Október 1)

Ec-pec kimehetsz
Holnapután bejöhetsz
Cérnára cinegére
Ugorj cica az egérre
Fuss


----------



## morion (2010 Október 1)

Esik eső, jaj-jaj-jaj,
Mindjárt itt a zivatar!
Tüzes villám cikázik,
Aki nem fut, megázik!​


----------



## morion (2010 Október 1)

Háp, háp, háp,
Jönnek a kacsák.
Jaj, de éhes, jaj, de szomjas
Ez a társaság!​


----------



## morion (2010 Október 1)

Íze van a sónak,
Értelme a szónak,
Hidege a hónak,
Tüze a jó lónak,
Feneke a tónak,
Jutalma a jónak​


----------



## morion (2010 Október 1)

Ide nézz, török méz,
Fele cukor, fele méz.


----------



## morion (2010 Október 1)

Január elől jár.
A nyomán február.
Március szántó-vetõ.
Április nevettetõ.
Május szépen zöldellõ.
Június nevelõ.
Július érlelõ.
Augusztus csépelõ.
Szeptember gyümölcshozó.
Október borozó.
November télelõ.
December pihenõ.


----------



## morion (2010 Október 1)

Nincs szebb állat, mint a lúd,
nem kell neki gyalogút.
Télen, nyáron mezítláb,
úgy kíméli a csizmát.


----------



## morion (2010 Október 1)

Nyuszi-nyuszi, nyulacskám,
Ne félj tőlem, nincs puskám.
Nincsen nekem egyebem,
Csak káposztalevelem.​


----------



## morion (2010 Október 1)

Pont, pont, vesszőcske,
készen van a fejecske.
Kicsi nyaka, nagy a hasa,
készen van a török basa!


----------



## morion (2010 Október 1)

Piros alma csüng a fán,
Szakítsd le, te szép leány!
Leszakítom, megeszem,
Mert az almát szeretem.​


----------



## morion (2010 Október 1)

Poros úton kocsi zörög,
Fa kereke gyorsan pörög.
Sári néni vezeti,
Aki látja, neveti.​


----------



## gorfang (2010 Október 1)

Tigris! Tigris! éjszakánk
erdejében sárga láng,
mely örök kéz szabta rád
rettentő szimmetriád?


----------



## gorfang (2010 Október 1)

Milyen katlan, mily egek
mélyén gyúlt ki a szemed?
Szárnyra mily harc hőse kelt,
aki e tűzhöz nyúlni mert?


----------



## gorfang (2010 Október 1)

Milyen váll és mily müvész
fonta szíved izmait? És
mikor elsőt vert szived,
milyen kar s láb bírt veled?


----------



## gorfang (2010 Október 1)

Milyen pöröly? Mily vasak?
Mily kohóban forrt agyad?
Mily üllőre mily marok
törte gyilkos terrorod?


----------



## gorfang (2010 Október 1)

S amikor befejezett,
mosolygott rád a mestered?
Te voltál, amire várt?
Aki a Bárányt, az csinált?


----------



## gorfang (2010 Október 1)

Tigris! Tigris! éjszakánk
erdejében sárga láng,
mely örök kéz szabta rád
rettentő szimmetriád?


----------



## gorfang (2010 Október 1)

William Blake : Tigris


----------



## gorfang (2010 Október 1)

Ahogy a zápor és a szél


----------



## gorfang (2010 Október 1)

Szó nélkül szépeket beszél


----------



## gorfang (2010 Október 1)

Maradj csöndesen önmagad


----------



## gorfang (2010 Október 1)

Simogasd meg az ágakat


----------



## gorfang (2010 Október 1)

Amennyit, úgyis annyit érsz


----------



## gorfang (2010 Október 1)

Nem leszel több, ha csak beszélsz


----------



## gorfang (2010 Október 1)

Olyan légy, mint a szívverés


----------



## gorfang (2010 Október 1)

Ritmusa nem sok, nem kevés


----------



## gorfang (2010 Október 1)

Ismerd a hibáidat, bánd a bűnt


----------



## gorfang (2010 Október 1)

Ne kívánd, ami messze tűnt


----------



## gorfang (2010 Október 1)

Vedd észre végre, hogy ki vagy,


----------



## gorfang (2010 Október 1)

S ahhoz örökre hű maradj


----------



## gorfang (2010 Október 1)

Egy érzőn, ahogy a kék hegyek


----------



## gorfang (2010 Október 1)

Élned egyedül így lehet.


----------



## bootes (2010 Október 1)

*dalok*

Ameddig meg lesz a 20 hsz addig kedvenc számaim


----------



## bootes (2010 Október 1)

The Doors -Shaman Blues


----------



## bootes (2010 Október 1)

Illés-Nem érdekel amit monsz


----------



## bootes (2010 Október 1)

Illés-Little Richard


----------



## bootes (2010 Október 1)

Vaya Con Dios-Sunny Days


----------



## bootes (2010 Október 1)

Vaya Con dios-Pack Your Memories


----------



## bootes (2010 Október 1)

The Doors-L.A. Women


----------



## bootes (2010 Október 1)

Break On Through (To The Other Side)


----------



## bootes (2010 Október 1)

Soul Kitchen


----------



## bootes (2010 Október 1)

I Looked At You


----------



## bootes (2010 Október 1)

Light My Fire


----------



## bootes (2010 Október 1)

Illés-Nem akarok állni​


----------



## bootes (2010 Október 1)

Illés-Ez az a ház


----------



## bootes (2010 Október 1)

Koncz-Miszter Alkohok


----------



## bootes (2010 Október 1)

Illés-Eljöttél


----------



## bootes (2010 Október 1)

Illés-Fáradt vagyok


----------



## bootes (2010 Október 1)

Illés-Szőke Anni balladája


----------



## bootes (2010 Október 1)

Illés-bolond lány


----------



## bootes (2010 Október 1)

Illés-Táskarádió


----------



## bootes (2010 Október 1)

Riders on the strorm


----------



## floda (2010 Október 1)

a


----------



## floda (2010 Október 1)

b


----------



## floda (2010 Október 1)

3


----------



## floda (2010 Október 1)

d


----------



## floda (2010 Október 1)

10


----------



## floda (2010 Október 1)

6


----------



## floda (2010 Október 1)

7


----------



## floda (2010 Október 1)

8


----------



## floda (2010 Október 1)

9


----------



## floda (2010 Október 1)

464654


----------



## floda (2010 Október 1)

http://canadahun.com/forum/showthread.php?p=2482347&posted=1#post2482347


----------



## floda (2010 Október 1)

30 év tanítónői tapasztalat Rugalmas feltételek,megfizethető ár


----------



## floda (2010 Október 1)

Informatikai szakkönyvek és tankönyvek elérhető áron!


----------



## floda (2010 Október 1)

Próbáld ki a SalsaFitness órákat buda legjobb tánckomplexumában!


----------



## floda (2010 Október 1)

A K&H prémium megtakarítási számla


----------



## floda (2010 Október 1)

a számla kamata alapkamatból


----------



## floda (2010 Október 1)

Prémium kamat: az alapkamaton felül fizetendő kamat


----------



## floda (2010 Október 1)

a prémium kamat időszakok utolsó napján esedékes


----------



## floda (2010 Október 1)

Minimum összeg: 500 000 Ft


----------



## floda (2010 Október 1)

Maximum összeg: 50 000 000 Ft


----------



## floda (2010 Október 1)

A prémium kamat feltétele:


----------



## Ruki (2010 Október 1)

Üdv mindenkinek :-D


----------



## etelka13 (2010 Október 1)

Mindenkit üdvözlök Budapestről.


----------



## kissmeli74 (2010 Október 1)

sziasztok


----------



## kissmeli74 (2010 Október 1)

szeretnem en is osszegyujteni a 20 uzenetet


----------



## kissmeli74 (2010 Október 1)

csak irogassak ugy mindent ossze-vissza?


----------



## kissmeli74 (2010 Október 1)

akkor irok


----------



## kissmeli74 (2010 Október 1)

Melinda vagyok


----------



## kissmeli74 (2010 Október 1)

Erdelyben elek


----------



## kissmeli74 (2010 Október 1)

pontosabban Brassoban


----------



## kissmeli74 (2010 Október 1)

gyonyoru varos


----------



## kissmeli74 (2010 Október 1)

ha majd lehetosegem lesz akkor fogok kepeket feltolteni


----------



## kissmeli74 (2010 Október 1)

en apolono vagyok


----------



## pettyah (2010 Október 1)

Hahó!


----------



## pettyah (2010 Október 1)

20 hozzászólást szeretnék gyűjteni.


----------



## pettyah (2010 Október 1)

Nagyon kéne egy kotta.


----------



## pettyah (2010 Október 1)

Aminek a pdf-ét csak itt találtam meg


----------



## pettyah (2010 Október 1)

Jó úton haladok


----------



## pettyah (2010 Október 1)

Már nem kell olyan sok


----------



## pettyah (2010 Október 1)

Hogy meglegyen a 20


----------



## pettyah (2010 Október 1)

Amúgy nagyon tetszik az oldal.


----------



## pettyah (2010 Október 1)

Gratula.


----------



## pettyah (2010 Október 1)

20 mpet kell várni két hozzászólás között.


----------



## pettyah (2010 Október 1)

Ez a 20as szám nagyon bűvös.


----------



## pettyah (2010 Október 1)

már csak pár darab


----------



## pettyah (2010 Október 1)

még 7


----------



## pettyah (2010 Október 1)

gyerünk megcsináljuk


----------



## pettyah (2010 Október 1)

még 5


----------



## pettyah (2010 Október 1)

már csak 4 hozzászólás!


----------



## pettyah (2010 Október 1)

És! és! és !!!


----------



## pettyah (2010 Október 2)

Gyerünk magyarok!


----------



## pettyah (2010 Október 2)

Csináljuk meg!


----------



## pettyah (2010 Október 2)

És ezaz!


----------



## pettyah (2010 Október 2)

Miért nem működik még???


----------



## kissmeli74 (2010 Október 2)

na meg 10


----------



## kissmeli74 (2010 Október 2)

szia pettyah


----------



## kaloo (2010 Október 2)

Üdvözlet mindenkinek!


----------



## kaloo (2010 Október 2)

Látom, nem vagyok egyedül...


----------



## kissmeli74 (2010 Október 2)

na neked meg is van a 21 uzenet


----------



## kissmeli74 (2010 Október 2)

szia Kaloo


----------



## kissmeli74 (2010 Október 2)

nem vagy egyedul


----------



## kaloo (2010 Október 2)

Először is köszönet az Adminnak ezért a lehetőségért. :34:


----------



## kissmeli74 (2010 Október 2)

hajra Kaloo


----------



## kissmeli74 (2010 Október 2)

igen en is koszonom az adminnak


----------



## kaloo (2010 Október 2)

Szia kissmeli74 !


----------



## kaloo (2010 Október 2)

upsz, ezt nem így akartam...


----------



## kissmeli74 (2010 Október 2)

na nekem mindjart meg is van


----------



## kissmeli74 (2010 Október 2)

hat hogy?


----------



## kaloo (2010 Október 2)

Na mindegy. Másodszor köszönöm a google -nak, hogy megtaláltam.


----------



## kissmeli74 (2010 Október 2)

nekem meg is van


----------



## kissmeli74 (2010 Október 2)

hurra hurra


----------



## kaloo (2010 Október 2)

Mivel a nevedben szereplő " k i s s " angolban csókot (puszit) jelent, így automatikusan smiley-nak értelmezte.


----------



## kaloo (2010 Október 2)

Gratulálok!


----------



## kaloo (2010 Október 2)

Nem baj, előbb utóbb nekem is meglesz...


----------



## kissmeli74 (2010 Október 2)

koszike


----------



## kissmeli74 (2010 Október 2)

neked is sok sikert


----------



## kaloo (2010 Október 2)

Addig is egyre csak írogatok - lehetőség szerint értelmes mondatokat.


----------



## kaloo (2010 Október 2)

Köszönöm a biztatást


----------



## kissmeli74 (2010 Október 2)

en szoval tartlak igy nem tunik olyan ures dumanak


----------



## kaloo (2010 Október 2)

Azt is köszi, hogy itt voltál, így megkönnyítetted a helyzetem.


----------



## kissmeli74 (2010 Október 2)

es valaszolsz igy gyulnek az uzenetek


----------



## kaloo (2010 Október 2)

Rendes tőled, tényleg.


----------



## kaloo (2010 Október 2)

Így van. Ezért örülök neked...


----------



## kissmeli74 (2010 Október 2)

latod mar csak 7 es kesz is vagy


----------



## kissmeli74 (2010 Október 2)

mar csak 6


----------



## kaloo (2010 Október 2)

Ööö.. nem is néztem.. de most, hogy mondtad, sietek a maradékkal.


----------



## kaloo (2010 Október 2)

Egyre csak gyűlnek az üzeneteim...


----------



## kissmeli74 (2010 Október 2)

mar csak 5


----------



## kissmeli74 (2010 Október 2)

4


----------



## kaloo (2010 Október 2)

Amúgy te Romániából írsz?


----------



## kissmeli74 (2010 Október 2)

igen


----------



## kissmeli74 (2010 Október 2)

es mindjart meg is van


----------



## kaloo (2010 Október 2)

És, milyen ott élni? Egyszer régen voltam Kolozsváron.


----------



## kissmeli74 (2010 Október 2)

nehez


----------



## kissmeli74 (2010 Október 2)

de Brasso annyira szep hogy nem tudnam elhagyni


----------



## kaloo (2010 Október 2)

A családoddal laksz? 
Brassón még nem jártam, de biztos szép, ha te mondod.


----------



## kissmeli74 (2010 Október 2)

igen a csaladommal lakom itt


----------



## kissmeli74 (2010 Október 2)

el kell gyere


----------



## kaloo (2010 Október 2)

Már tényleg nincs sok...  Bocs, csak kicsit elkalandoztam, de nem akarlak feltartani.


----------



## kissmeli74 (2010 Október 2)

ok szia


----------



## kaloo (2010 Október 2)

Egyszer talán majd sikerül... szeretném megnézni Brassót, most bogarat ültettél a fülembe.


----------



## kaloo (2010 Október 2)

Szia neked is, és jó hétvégét!
Köszi mindent!


----------



## Jasmina (2010 Október 2)

Próbálom összegyűjteni a 20-at.


----------



## Jasmina (2010 Október 2)

Kár, hogy senkivel sem tudok levelezni.


----------



## Jasmina (2010 Október 2)

Az mégis izgalmasabb lenne.


----------



## Jasmina (2010 Október 2)

Milyen fura az élet.


----------



## Jasmina (2010 Október 2)

Nagyon korán keltem .


----------



## Jasmina (2010 Október 2)

Próbáltam csetelni, de senki sem volt ott.


----------



## Jasmina (2010 Október 2)

Ma hajnalban egy csomó hírre reagáltam.


----------



## Jasmina (2010 Október 2)

Ha tudtam volna ....


----------



## Jasmina (2010 Október 2)

Valaki azért írhatna.


----------



## Jasmina (2010 Október 2)

Tényleg senki sincs itt?


----------



## Jasmina (2010 Október 2)

Kár.


----------



## Jasmina (2010 Október 2)

Már csak 7 van.


----------



## Jasmina (2010 Október 2)

Kicsit uncsi.


----------



## Jasmina (2010 Október 2)

Hahó!!!


----------



## Jasmina (2010 Október 2)

Valaki!!


----------



## Jasmina (2010 Október 2)

Meglepő lenne ha válaszolnának.


----------



## Jasmina (2010 Október 2)

Már csak kettő.


----------



## Jasmina (2010 Október 2)

Mi lehet ennek az értelme?


----------



## Jasmina (2010 Október 2)

Elvilegileg már meg kellene lennie a 20-nak.


----------



## szabz (2010 Október 2)

sziasztok


----------



## envagyok75 (2010 Október 2)

heelo


----------



## envagyok75 (2010 Október 2)

még csak 4??


----------



## envagyok75 (2010 Október 2)

húú


----------



## envagyok75 (2010 Október 2)

7


----------



## envagyok75 (2010 Október 2)

8


----------



## envagyok75 (2010 Október 2)

9


----------



## envagyok75 (2010 Október 2)

10


----------



## envagyok75 (2010 Október 2)

11


----------



## polarbear01 (2010 Október 2)

1


----------



## polarbear01 (2010 Október 2)

23


----------



## envagyok75 (2010 Október 2)

12


----------



## envagyok75 (2010 Október 2)

13


----------



## polarbear01 (2010 Október 2)

1


----------



## polarbear01 (2010 Október 2)

2


----------



## polarbear01 (2010 Október 2)

3


----------



## envagyok75 (2010 Október 2)

14


----------



## polarbear01 (2010 Október 2)

4


----------



## polarbear01 (2010 Október 2)

5


----------



## polarbear01 (2010 Október 2)

6


----------



## polarbear01 (2010 Október 2)

7


----------



## polarbear01 (2010 Október 2)

8


----------



## polarbear01 (2010 Október 2)

9


----------



## polarbear01 (2010 Október 2)

10


----------



## polarbear01 (2010 Október 2)

11


----------



## polarbear01 (2010 Október 2)

12


----------



## envagyok75 (2010 Október 2)

15


----------



## polarbear01 (2010 Október 2)

13


----------



## polarbear01 (2010 Október 2)

14


----------



## polarbear01 (2010 Október 2)

15


----------



## polarbear01 (2010 Október 2)

16


----------



## polarbear01 (2010 Október 2)

17


----------



## envagyok75 (2010 Október 2)

16


----------



## polarbear01 (2010 Október 2)

18


----------



## envagyok75 (2010 Október 2)

végre vki


----------



## polarbear01 (2010 Október 2)

19


----------



## envagyok75 (2010 Október 2)

már 22 van neked


----------



## envagyok75 (2010 Október 2)

19


----------



## envagyok75 (2010 Október 2)

2000000000000 !!!!


----------



## envagyok75 (2010 Október 2)

meg egy a ráadás


----------



## Tsomane (2010 Október 2)

sziasztok! Én is megjelentem a fórumon. Remélem hasznos tagja leszek.


----------



## Tsomane (2010 Október 2)

ide tényleg bármit lehet írni?


----------



## Tsomane (2010 Október 2)

akkor összeszedem gyorsan én is a 20 hozzászólást, ha lehet


----------



## Tsomane (2010 Október 2)

ötödik


----------



## Tsomane (2010 Október 2)

hatodik


----------



## Tsomane (2010 Október 2)

hetedik


----------



## Tsomane (2010 Október 2)

nyolcadik


----------



## Tsomane (2010 Október 2)

kilencedik


----------



## caputo (2010 Október 2)

Tsomane írta:


> akkor összeszedem gyorsan én is a 20 hozzászólást, ha lehet


én is azon leszek nagyon jó kis oldal


----------



## Tsomane (2010 Október 2)

tizedik


----------



## Tsomane (2010 Október 2)

11


----------



## Tsomane (2010 Október 2)

12


----------



## Tsomane (2010 Október 2)

13


----------



## Tsomane (2010 Október 2)

14


----------



## caputo (2010 Október 2)

caputo írta:


> én is azon leszek nagyon jó kis oldal




rögtön lenne is egy kérdésem az oldallal kapcsolatban.
jelesint az hogy a honlap miért jobb oldalt jelenik meg a böngészőben ha egy picit is nagyítom ezzel lehet valamit tenni?


----------



## Tsomane (2010 Október 2)

15


----------



## Tsomane (2010 Október 2)

16


----------



## Tsomane (2010 Október 2)

17


----------



## caputo (2010 Október 2)

Tsomane írta:


> 16


f


----------



## Tsomane (2010 Október 2)

18


----------



## Tsomane (2010 Október 2)

19


----------



## caputo (2010 Október 2)

caputo írta:


> f


gdg


----------



## Tsomane (2010 Október 2)

20


----------



## Tsomane (2010 Október 2)

és megköszönve a nagyszerű lehetőséget, további szép napot


----------



## caputo (2010 Október 2)

caputo írta:


> gdg


errrrrrrrrr


----------



## caputo (2010 Október 2)

caputo írta:


> errrrrrrrrr


jjjjjjjjjjj


----------



## caputo (2010 Október 2)

űűűűűűűűűűűűűűűűűű


----------



## caputo (2010 Október 2)

űűűűűűűűűűűű


----------



## caputo (2010 Október 2)

űűűűűűűűűűűűűűűűűűűűűűűűűűűűű


----------



## caputo (2010 Október 2)

lllllllllllllll


----------



## caputo (2010 Október 2)

dfsssssssss


----------



## caputo (2010 Október 2)

ffddddddddd


----------



## caputo (2010 Október 2)

fgdfgd


----------



## caputo (2010 Október 2)

cvcbcvbcb


----------



## caputo (2010 Október 2)

fsfsdfsdf


----------



## caputo (2010 Október 2)

dsfsf


----------



## caputo (2010 Október 2)

sdfsdf


----------



## caputo (2010 Október 2)

hhk


----------



## caputo (2010 Október 2)

bgddd


----------



## caputo (2010 Október 2)

fgfdgd


----------



## caputo (2010 Október 2)

bdcfgdfgd


----------



## badmadafaka (2010 Október 2)

Üdv!


----------



## badmadafaka (2010 Október 2)

Azért széles a folyó, mert nagyon hosszú a híd


----------



## badmadafaka (2010 Október 2)

A Galaxis az utazók otthona


----------



## badmadafaka (2010 Október 2)

Lakótelep, betört ablakok
a házak mögött ping-pong asztalok


----------



## badmadafaka (2010 Október 2)

Üvöltsöna szél, tomboljon a vihar


----------



## badmadafaka (2010 Október 2)

Zsákmányállat máját mosod egy névtelen patakban


----------



## badmadafaka (2010 Október 2)

Vak voltam, ki egyszerre fényt lát
És süket és néma, mert nem figyeltem
Arra, hogy mit mond bennem az Isten


----------



## badmadafaka (2010 Október 2)

De nincsen vallás, és nincsen eszme
És lehet, hogy semminek nincs értelme
Hát ennyire egyszerű ez az élet


----------



## badmadafaka (2010 Október 2)

Az összes titok semmivé lett
Tudom a helyem, és tudom a dolgom
És nem kell már végig gondolnom, hogy a világ milyen gyáva
Akkor támad mikor senki se várja, mikor senki se látja


----------



## badmadafaka (2010 Október 2)

Lesből gyilkol, nem szemtől szembe
Esélyt sem hagy a győzelemre nekem.


----------



## badmadafaka (2010 Október 2)

Hello! Is there anybody in there?


----------



## badmadafaka (2010 Október 2)

Just nod if you can hear me


----------



## badmadafaka (2010 Október 2)

Is there anyone at home?


----------



## badmadafaka (2010 Október 2)

There's a lady who's sure 
all that glitters is gold 
and she's buying a stairway to Heaven


----------



## badmadafaka (2010 Október 2)

Ha menekülnél, de nincs hova,
van a a világűrben egy kis szoba,
ahol a bánat súlytalan.


----------



## badmadafaka (2010 Október 2)

De a nihil nem idilli állapot,
csak lustán xxxxxx az állatok.
Valahogy azt súgja az ösztönöm:
jobb, ha magamba költözöm.


----------



## badmadafaka (2010 Október 2)

Egy szemétdombra szültek


----------



## badmadafaka (2010 Október 2)

This is the end
Beautiful friend
This is the end
My only friend, the end


----------



## badmadafaka (2010 Október 2)

A tegnap itt hagyott
Elejtett kő vagyok


----------



## badmadafaka (2010 Október 2)

Csak az itt, csak a most.
A máskor, a máshol nincsen.
Milyen Isten képes rá,
Hogy kétszer is elveszítsem?


----------



## badmadafaka (2010 Október 2)

Zöld csillag kihunyt az égen, a csónak partot ért
Hideg csendben fekete minden legyen az álmod szép.


----------



## Klaudia81 (2010 Október 2)

Szép jó reggelt mindenkinek!


----------



## Klaudia81 (2010 Október 2)

Nagyon köszönöm a privát üzit Katalin Anyókának...


----------



## Klaudia81 (2010 Október 2)

Köszönöm az észrevételeit.....


----------



## Klaudia81 (2010 Október 2)

...a segítségét....


----------



## Klaudia81 (2010 Október 2)

...az emberekhez való hozzáállását....


----------



## Klaudia81 (2010 Október 2)

....a kedvességét.


----------



## Klaudia81 (2010 Október 2)

Ugyan már regisztráltam egy ideje........


----------



## Klaudia81 (2010 Október 2)

.......de akkor még úgy emlékszem, teljesen máshogy nézett ki az oldal......


----------



## Klaudia81 (2010 Október 2)

Nem volt ennyire modern a felépítése......


----------



## Klaudia81 (2010 Október 2)

és nem láttam rajta ennyi emberbarát hozzászólást sem...


----------



## Klaudia81 (2010 Október 2)

Ebben a rohanó, elüzletiesedett világunkban nagyon jól esik egy embernek.......


----------



## Klaudia81 (2010 Október 2)

ha emberként bánnak vele, még akár írott szóban is.


----------



## Klaudia81 (2010 Október 2)

Nagyon örülök, ......


----------



## Klaudia81 (2010 Október 2)

hogy rátaláltam erre a fantasztikus oldalra.


----------



## Klaudia81 (2010 Október 2)

Nekem is rengeteg gyüjteményem van,


----------



## Klaudia81 (2010 Október 2)

amit szívesen megosztok


----------



## Klaudia81 (2010 Október 2)

minden kedves érdeklődővel.


----------



## Klaudia81 (2010 Október 2)

Mit írhatnék még magamról?


----------



## Klaudia81 (2010 Október 2)

Időközben ki fog derülni,.......


----------



## Klaudia81 (2010 Október 2)

...mit tartanak mások fontosnak rólam.


----------



## Klaudia81 (2010 Október 2)

Kicsit "buta" vagyok a feltöltésekkel kapcsolatban,....


----------



## Klaudia81 (2010 Október 2)

De remélem, fogtok majd segíteni!


----------



## Klaudia81 (2010 Október 2)

Szép napot kívánok minden kedves fórumozónak!


----------



## Megg (2010 Október 2)

sziasztok


----------



## vjke (2010 Október 2)

halihó


----------



## forgo.eva (2010 Október 2)

*bla*

Jaj de jó szombat van


----------



## forgo.eva (2010 Október 2)

jaj de jó holnap vasárnap lesz


----------



## forgo.eva (2010 Október 2)

jaj de jó holnapután hétfő lesz


----------



## forgo.eva (2010 Október 2)

jaj de jó holnap vasárnap lesz. még mindig


----------



## forgo.eva (2010 Október 2)

sin alfa + cos alfa egyenlő:


----------



## forgo.eva (2010 Október 2)

sokkal


----------



## forgo.eva (2010 Október 2)

babits mihály versei


----------



## forgo.eva (2010 Október 2)

ez már a nyolcadik hozzászólásom


----------



## forgo.eva (2010 Október 2)

jó vagyok ezazz


----------



## forgo.eva (2010 Október 2)

trabant eladó


----------



## forgo.eva (2010 Október 2)

az alábbi számon


----------



## forgo.eva (2010 Október 2)

'szám'


----------



## forgo.eva (2010 Október 2)

hánynál tartok várjál


----------



## forgo.eva (2010 Október 2)

14 haladok


----------



## forgo.eva (2010 Október 2)

mindjárt kész adjunkneki


----------



## forgo.eva (2010 Október 2)

óramutató járásával megegyező


----------



## forgo.eva (2010 Október 2)

űrsikló kerestetik


----------



## forgo.eva (2010 Október 2)

18.. nagykorúak a kommentjeim


----------



## forgo.eva (2010 Október 2)

18.. nagykorúak a kommentjeim


----------



## forgo.eva (2010 Október 2)

és egy és két.. égazsír


----------



## akire65 (2010 Október 2)

Üdv Mindenkinek! Ezek igazán szépek!


----------



## forgo.eva (2010 Október 2)

kajás vagyok


----------



## forgo.eva (2010 Október 2)

most mit kalányoskodik ez


----------



## akire65 (2010 Október 2)

Kér, h még nem tudom megnézni :S


----------



## akire65 (2010 Október 2)




----------



## erika0101 (2010 Október 2)

Sziasztok! Én óramintát szertnék kérni, ha még lenne valakinek! Előre is köszönöm!


----------



## akire65 (2010 Október 2)

Köszönet


----------



## akire65 (2010 Október 2)

Üdv


----------



## akire65 (2010 Október 2)

Kár hogy még nem tudom megnézni... 20 hozzászólás... sok(K)


----------



## akire65 (2010 Október 2)

Jó kis topik


----------



## akire65 (2010 Október 2)

Tetszik


----------



## akire65 (2010 Október 2)

de jó topik


----------



## akire65 (2010 Október 2)

Tetszik


----------



## akire65 (2010 Október 2)

tetszik


----------



## akire65 (2010 Október 2)

jó topik


----------



## akire65 (2010 Október 2)

Hasznos és jó topik


----------



## barkany (2010 Október 2)

1


----------



## barkany (2010 Október 2)

2


----------



## barkany (2010 Október 2)

3


----------



## akire65 (2010 Október 2)

szeretem a verseket... Üdv Mindenkinek!


----------



## barkany (2010 Október 2)

4


----------



## barkany (2010 Október 2)

5


----------



## barkany (2010 Október 2)

6


----------



## barkany (2010 Október 2)

7


----------



## barkany (2010 Október 2)

8


----------



## barkany (2010 Október 2)

9


----------



## barkany (2010 Október 2)

10


----------



## barkany (2010 Október 2)

11


----------



## barkany (2010 Október 2)

12


----------



## akire65 (2010 Október 2)

szép oldal


----------



## barkany (2010 Október 2)

13


----------



## akire65 (2010 Október 2)

de jó h rátaláltam erre a helyre


----------



## barkany (2010 Október 2)

14


----------



## barkany (2010 Október 2)

15


----------



## akire65 (2010 Október 2)

szuper kis topik


----------



## barkany (2010 Október 2)

16


----------



## barkany (2010 Október 2)

17


----------



## barkany (2010 Október 2)

18


----------



## akire65 (2010 Október 2)

Szép és nagyon hasznos oldal! Köszi


----------



## barkany (2010 Október 2)

19


----------



## akire65 (2010 Október 2)

dejóóó


----------



## barkany (2010 Október 2)

20


----------



## Nacso7 (2010 Október 2)

Akkor nekem 20 szor kell koszonnom
)


----------



## Nacso7 (2010 Október 2)

hello


----------



## Bencef4 (2010 Október 2)

Angyal vagy Melitta!!


----------



## Mooonika (2010 Október 2)

Sziasztok! 1.


----------



## Mooonika (2010 Október 2)

Sziasztok!!! 2.


----------



## Mooonika (2010 Október 2)

Sziasztok!!! 3.


----------



## Mooonika (2010 Október 2)

Sziasztok!!! 4.


----------



## Mooonika (2010 Október 2)

Sziasztok!!! 5.


----------



## Mooonika (2010 Október 2)

Sziasztok!!! 6.


----------



## Mooonika (2010 Október 2)

Sziasztok!!! 7.


----------



## Mooonika (2010 Október 2)

Sziasztok!!! 8.


----------



## Mooonika (2010 Október 2)

Sziasztok!!! 9.


----------



## Mooonika (2010 Október 2)

Sziasztok!!! 10. Már a felénél járok


----------



## Mooonika (2010 Október 2)

Sziasztok!!! 11.


----------



## Mooonika (2010 Október 2)

Sziasztok!!! 12.


----------



## Mooonika (2010 Október 2)

Sziasztok!!! 13.


----------



## Mooonika (2010 Október 2)

Sziasztok!!! 14.


----------



## Mooonika (2010 Október 2)

Sziasztok!!! 15.


----------



## Mooonika (2010 Október 2)

Sziasztok!!! 16.


----------



## Mooonika (2010 Október 2)

Sziasztok!!! 17.


----------



## Mooonika (2010 Október 2)

Sziasztok!!! 18.


----------



## Mooonika (2010 Október 2)

Sziasztok!!! 19. Közel a cél............


----------



## Mooonika (2010 Október 2)

Sziasztok!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 20. GYŐZELEM


----------



## matizz (2010 Október 2)

Sziasztok!


----------



## matizz (2010 Október 2)

A beköszönésemet 2 kedvenc versemmel tenném meg


----------



## matizz (2010 Október 2)

József Attila: Tiszta szívvel
Nincsen apám, se anyám,
se istenem, se hazám,


----------



## matizz (2010 Október 2)

se bölcsőm, se szemfedőm,
se csókom, se szeretőm.


----------



## matizz (2010 Október 2)

Harmadnapja nem eszek,
se sokat, se keveset.


----------



## matizz (2010 Október 2)

Húsz esztendőm hatalom,
húsz esztendőm eladom.


----------



## csobibi (2010 Október 2)

jó versek!


----------



## matizz (2010 Október 2)

Hogyha nem kell senkinek,
hát az ördög veszi meg.


----------



## matizz (2010 Október 2)

Tiszta szívvel betörök,
ha kell, embert is ölök.


----------



## matizz (2010 Október 2)

Elfognak és felkötnek,
áldott földdel elfödnek


----------



## csobibi (2010 Október 2)

Akit feledni akarunk, arra gondolunk!


----------



## matizz (2010 Október 2)

s halált hozó fű terem
gyönyörűszép szívemen.


----------



## matizz (2010 Október 2)

A másik kedvencem a Születésnapomra:


----------



## matizz (2010 Október 2)

Harminckét éves lettem én --
meglepetés e költemény 
csecse 
becse:


----------



## bonnbo (2010 Október 2)

Én is bejelentkezem, hogy itt vsgyok.
Üdv. melitta.


----------



## matizz (2010 Október 2)

ajándék, mellyel meglepem
e kávéházi szegleten 
magam 
magam.


----------



## csobibi (2010 Október 2)

Fordul a hinta, körbe jár,
Illan a gond is, ködbe már.


----------



## matizz (2010 Október 2)

Harminckét évem elszelelt
s még havi kétszáz sose telt. 
Az ám, 
Hazám!


----------



## matizz (2010 Október 2)

Lehettem volna oktató,
nem ily töltőtoll koptató 
szegény 
legény.


----------



## matizz (2010 Október 2)

De nem lettem, mert Szegeden
eltanácsolt az egyetem 
fura 
ura.


----------



## matizz (2010 Október 2)

Intelme gyorsan, nyersen ért
a "Nincsen apám" versemért, 
a hont 
kivont


----------



## csobibi (2010 Október 2)

Költő vagyok én?
Kérdem magamtól.
Miért írok, nem tudom
Fogom a tollat s gondolkodom!


----------



## matizz (2010 Október 2)

szablyával óvta ellenem.
Ideidézi szellemem 
hevét 
s nevét:


----------



## matizz (2010 Október 2)

"Ön, amig szóból értek én,
nem lesz tanár e féltekén" -- 
gagyog 
s ragyog.


----------



## matizz (2010 Október 2)

Ha örül Horger Antal úr,
hogy költőnk nem nyelvtant tanul, 
sekély 
e kéj --


----------



## matizz (2010 Október 2)

Én egész népemet fogom
nem középiskolás fokon 
taní- 
tani!


----------



## kitta.sk (2010 Október 2)

Sziasztok


----------



## kitta.sk (2010 Október 2)

gyűjtöm a 20-at, nem baj? EZt lehet?


----------



## kitta.sk (2010 Október 2)

3


----------



## kitta.sk (2010 Október 2)

4


----------



## kitta.sk (2010 Október 2)

5


----------



## kitta.sk (2010 Október 2)

6


----------



## kitta.sk (2010 Október 2)

7


----------



## kitta.sk (2010 Október 2)

8


----------



## kitta.sk (2010 Október 2)

9


----------



## kitta.sk (2010 Október 2)

10


----------



## kitta.sk (2010 Október 2)

11, a többit majd holnap, úgyis kell a két nap is...


----------



## Kotris (2010 Október 2)

Rendes tőled,hogy van ilyen lehetőség!Nyelvtani feladatokat szeretnék majd letölteni!


----------



## Kotris (2010 Október 2)

2.


----------



## Kotris (2010 Október 2)

3.


----------



## Kotris (2010 Október 2)

4.


----------



## Laci1992 (2010 Október 2)

*Sziasztok!*

Sziasztok! Nagy szükségem lenne 20 hozzászólásra,hogy letölthessek egy számot erről az oldalról! Előre is köszönöm,szép napot mindenkinek!


----------



## regin (2010 Október 2)

hello


----------



## regin (2010 Október 2)

1


----------



## regin (2010 Október 2)

hello 2


----------



## regin (2010 Október 2)

sziasztok!


----------



## regin (2010 Október 2)

2


----------



## regin (2010 Október 2)

http://lordpeti.blogspot.com/2009/06/neil-gaiman-amerikai-istenek.html


----------



## regin (2010 Október 2)

7.


----------



## regin (2010 Október 2)

8. még mindig jelen


----------



## regin (2010 Október 2)

9.


----------



## regin (2010 Október 2)

10.....


----------



## regin (2010 Október 2)

11. többi holnap.


----------



## klunics (2010 Október 2)

*köszi*



Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


ez igen igy is lehet


----------



## klunics (2010 Október 2)

2 és még mindig tetszik


----------



## klunics (2010 Október 2)

3 ez igen


----------



## klunics (2010 Október 2)

4


----------



## klunics (2010 Október 2)

5


----------



## klunics (2010 Október 2)

6


----------



## klunics (2010 Október 2)

7


----------



## klunics (2010 Október 2)

8


----------



## klunics (2010 Október 2)

9


----------



## klunics (2010 Október 2)

10


----------



## klunics (2010 Október 2)

11


----------



## klunics (2010 Október 2)

12


----------



## klunics (2010 Október 2)

13


----------



## klunics (2010 Október 2)

14


----------



## klunics (2010 Október 2)

15


----------



## klunics (2010 Október 2)

16


----------



## klunics (2010 Október 2)

17


----------



## klunics (2010 Október 2)

18


----------



## klunics (2010 Október 2)

19


----------



## klunics (2010 Október 2)

20 uccsó és kösszi


----------



## chkbrigi (2010 Október 2)

Szia!


----------



## chkbrigi (2010 Október 2)

1-megérett a meggy


----------



## chkbrigi (2010 Október 2)

2-csipkebokorvessző


----------



## chkbrigi (2010 Október 2)

3- te vagy az én párom


----------



## chkbrigi (2010 Október 2)

4- te kisleány hová mégy?


----------



## chkbrigi (2010 Október 2)

5-érik a tök


----------



## chkbrigi (2010 Október 2)

6- hasad a pad


----------



## chkbrigi (2010 Október 2)

7-zsemlét süt a pék


----------



## chkbrigi (2010 Október 2)

8- üres a polc


----------



## chkbrigi (2010 Október 2)

9-kis Ferenc


----------



## chkbrigi (2010 Október 2)

10-tiszta víz


----------



## chkbrigi (2010 Október 2)

ha nem tiszta


----------



## chkbrigi (2010 Október 2)

vidd vissza


----------



## chkbrigi (2010 Október 2)

majd a cica megissza


----------



## chkbrigi (2010 Október 2)




----------



## chkbrigi (2010 Október 2)




----------



## chkbrigi (2010 Október 2)

:d


----------



## chkbrigi (2010 Október 2)




----------



## chkbrigi (2010 Október 2)

:x


----------



## chkbrigi (2010 Október 2)

:/


----------



## chkbrigi (2010 Október 2)

és még mindig nem engedi megnézni amit szeretnék...


----------



## Rugolabserif (2010 Október 2)

Sziasztok


----------



## Rugolabserif (2010 Október 2)




----------



## Rugolabserif (2010 Október 2)

.....


----------



## Rugolabserif (2010 Október 2)

-----


----------



## Rugolabserif (2010 Október 2)

Próbálkozom.... xd


----------



## Rugolabserif (2010 Október 2)

.....-


----------



## Rugolabserif (2010 Október 2)




----------



## Rugolabserif (2010 Október 2)

Nem sok fantázia szorult belém.....


----------



## ugros (2010 Október 2)

Rugolabserif írta:


> Sziasztok



Szevasz


----------



## Rugolabserif (2010 Október 2)

Bikicsunáj


----------



## Rugolabserif (2010 Október 2)

fele megvan


----------



## Rugolabserif (2010 Október 2)

túúúúú


----------



## UsagiYojimbo (2010 Október 2)

Ahoj poplacsek, mindenkinek!


----------



## Rugolabserif (2010 Október 2)

.....Ki mindent akar látni az lesz legelőbb vak.....


----------



## Rugolabserif (2010 Október 2)

ahoj


----------



## ugros (2010 Október 2)

Rugolabserif írta:


> Nem sok fantázia szorult belém.....



2007 áprilisa óta nem jött még össze a 20 hozzászólás?


----------



## UsagiYojimbo (2010 Október 2)

Úgy látom, itt mindenki az első húszra gyúr...


----------



## Rugolabserif (2010 Október 2)

na már csak 6


----------



## Rugolabserif (2010 Október 2)

jól látod


----------



## Rugolabserif (2010 Október 2)

meg is lesz ez hamar


----------



## Rugolabserif (2010 Október 2)

na mit írjak még?


----------



## Rugolabserif (2010 Október 2)

nem jut eszembe semmi


----------



## Rugolabserif (2010 Október 2)

pedig már csak 1 kell


----------



## Rugolabserif (2010 Október 2)

na ennyi egyelőre,bb


----------



## tvalcsi (2010 Október 2)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


 Hello mindenkinek!


----------



## tvalcsi (2010 Október 2)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


 Nemrég regisztráltam, remélem sok új barátra lelek köztetek!


----------



## tvalcsi (2010 Október 2)

:d


melitta írta:


> aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


 


tvalcsi írta:


> nemrég regisztráltam, remélem sok új barátra lelek köztetek!


 :d


----------



## tvalcsi (2010 Október 2)

tvalcsi írta:


> :d
> 
> 
> :d


----------



## tvalcsi (2010 Október 2)

tvalcsi írta:


>


rt


----------



## tvalcsi (2010 Október 2)

tvalcsi írta:


> rt


 hello


----------



## tvalcsi (2010 Október 2)

tvalcsi írta:


> hello


 hello


----------



## tvalcsi (2010 Október 2)

tvalcsi írta:


> hello


 hello


----------



## tvalcsi (2010 Október 2)

tvalcsi írta:


> hello


 hello


----------



## tvalcsi (2010 Október 2)

tvalcsi írta:


> hello


 hello


----------



## tvalcsi (2010 Október 2)

tvalcsi írta:


> hello


 hello


----------



## tvalcsi (2010 Október 2)

tvalcsi írta:


> hello


 hello


----------



## tvalcsi (2010 Október 2)

tvalcsi írta:


> hello


 hello


----------



## tvalcsi (2010 Október 2)

tvalcsi írta:


> hello


 hello


----------



## tvalcsi (2010 Október 2)

tvalcsi írta:


> hello


 hello


----------



## tvalcsi (2010 Október 2)

tvalcsi írta:


> hello


hello


----------



## tvalcsi (2010 Október 2)

tvalcsi írta:


> hello


 hello


----------



## tvalcsi (2010 Október 2)

tvalcsi írta:


> hello


 hello


----------



## tvalcsi (2010 Október 2)

tvalcsi írta:


> hello


 hello


----------



## tvalcsi (2010 Október 2)

tvalcsi írta:


> hello


 hello


----------



## tvalcsi (2010 Október 2)

tvalcsi írta:


> hello


 hello:..:


----------



## z.s.o.l.t (2010 Október 2)

Köszi!


----------



## z.s.o.l.t (2010 Október 2)

Szia!


----------



## z.s.o.l.t (2010 Október 2)

Helló!


----------



## z.s.o.l.t (2010 Október 2)

halihó


----------



## z.s.o.l.t (2010 Október 2)

astalavista


----------



## z.s.o.l.t (2010 Október 2)

sayonara


----------



## z.s.o.l.t (2010 Október 2)

7


----------



## z.s.o.l.t (2010 Október 2)

9


----------



## z.s.o.l.t (2010 Október 2)

10


----------



## z.s.o.l.t (2010 Október 2)

11


----------



## z.s.o.l.t (2010 Október 2)

köszönöm a lehetőséget


----------



## z.s.o.l.t (2010 Október 2)

17


----------



## z.s.o.l.t (2010 Október 2)

19


----------



## z.s.o.l.t (2010 Október 2)

20+


----------



## z.s.o.l.t (2010 Október 2)

no és a ráadás


----------



## Laci1992 (2010 Október 2)

*Sziasztok!*

Na,akkor én is elkezdem a húsz összegyűjtését!


----------



## Laci1992 (2010 Október 2)

*De rossz idő van!*

De rossz idő van!


----------



## Laci1992 (2010 Október 2)

*Remélem,azért jól telik mindenkinek a hétvége!*

Remélem,azért jól telik mindenkinek a hétvége!


----------



## Laci1992 (2010 Október 2)

*Be vagyok szorulva a lakásba,de hát ez van!*

Be vagyok szorulva a lakásba,de hát ez van!


----------



## Laci1992 (2010 Október 2)

*Most más nem jut eszembe!*

Most más nem jut eszembe!


----------



## kukacjancsi (2010 Október 2)

SZIASZTOK! MA regisztráltam. Szupi az oldal!


----------



## Laci1992 (2010 Október 2)

*Remélem,azért mindenki jól van!*

Remélem,azért mindenki jól van!


----------



## Laci1992 (2010 Október 2)

*Egy számot akarok innen letölteni!*

Egy számot akarok innen letölteni!


----------



## kukacjancsi (2010 Október 2)

Akkor 20 hozzászólás kell?


----------



## Laci1992 (2010 Október 2)

*Kiskoromban nagyon sokat hallottam,és sehol máshol nem találtam meg,csak itt*

Sehol máshol nem találtam meg,csak itt!


----------



## kukacjancsi (2010 Október 2)

Hát jó, de nem akarom teleírkálni az egész oldalt.


----------



## kukacjancsi (2010 Október 2)

Majd talán csak szépen lassan...


----------



## Laci1992 (2010 Október 2)

*Kukacjancsi,remélem,te is jól vagy!*

Kukacjancsi,remélem,te is jól vagy!


----------



## kukacjancsi (2010 Október 2)




----------



## kukacjancsi (2010 Október 2)

Kösz jól, a hozzzászólásokat gyűjtöd?


----------



## Laci1992 (2010 Október 2)

*Már csak 9 üzenet kell*

Elvileg már csak 9 üzenet kell,úgyhogy ennyi idő alatt szerintem még csetelni is elkezdhetünk!


----------



## kukacjancsi (2010 Október 2)

Egész jól haladsz. már 11?


----------



## kukacjancsi (2010 Október 2)

na nem is rossz ötlet. így neked is meg nekemis gyűlik


----------



## Laci1992 (2010 Október 2)

*Igen!*

Igen,a hozzászólásokat gyűjtöm,hogy letölthessek innen egy számot,amit kiskoromban nagyon sokszor hallottam,és se Youtube-n,sem máshol nem találtam meg még idáig! És nagyon szeretném,ha meglenne!


----------



## kukacjancsi (2010 Október 2)

amugy melyik számot szeretnéd letölteni?


----------



## kukacjancsi (2010 Október 2)

biztos egy igazi ritkaság, ha még youtube-on sincs fent


----------



## Laci1992 (2010 Október 2)

*Már 13 van!*

Már 13 van! Szerencsés egy szám!


----------



## tomi46 (2010 Október 2)

*Találós Kérdés ?*

Sziasztok ! 

Van egy kérdésem : Ki tudja milyen az a nescafee gyerek ?


----------



## Laci1992 (2010 Október 2)

*Go - Hiányzol*

A Go - Hiányzol című számáról beszélek. Annyira szép! Még ma is sokszor eszembe jut a szövege: ,,Hiányzol,tudod jól,dalom a szívemből szól..."


----------



## kukacjancsi (2010 Október 2)

hát az! nekem 11


----------



## tomi46 (2010 Október 2)

Szóval Senki!!!!!


----------



## Laci1992 (2010 Október 2)

*Amúgy hova valósi vagy?*

Amúgy hova valósi vagy,Kukacjancsi? Mennyi idős vagy,ha megkérdezhetem?


----------



## tomi46 (2010 Október 2)

A Válasz egy kicsit morbid ,ezért előre is ELNÉZÉST !!!


----------



## kukacjancsi (2010 Október 2)

Go - Hiányzol ( dance remix )

Ugye jól indúlt minden, de elrontottam valahol.
Kérlek ne szólj semmit, Én tudom jól.
Egyedül minden éjjel, hosszú órákat vártam rád.
Mondd miért nem érted már mi hajt hozzád.

Hiányzol, tudod jól, dalom a szívemből szól.
Hát ölelj át, ne menj még, valamit el kell mondjak rég.
Köszönök mindent amit adtál, bár most túl kevés a szó.
Hát ölelj át, szeress még, csak úgy a jó.

Hogyha számít ez most még, sajnálom, hisz ismersz talán.
De nem tudom mit mondhatnék ezután.
Összeköt sok emlék, add a kezed, ha szeretsz még.
Annyi mindent láttunk együtt, s még annyi minden vár.

Hiányzol, tudod jól, dalom a szívemből szól.
Hát ölelj át, ne menj még, valamit el kell mondjak rég.
Köszönök mindent amit adtál, bár most túl kevés a szó.
Hát ölelj át, szeress még, csak úgy a jó.

Hiányzol, tudod jól.
Hiányzol, ugye tudod jól !

Emlékszem rá minden nap vártam, azt, hogy eljössz még.
Tudtam jól mindig, hogy még kellek, mégis elmentél.
A szívem összetört, de hidd el így is téged vár.
Hát gyere vissza hozzám kérlek, hiányzol már !

Hiányzol, tudod jól, dalom a szívemből szól.
Hát ölelj át, ne menj még, valamit el kell mondjak rég.
Köszönök mindent amit adtál, bár most túl kevés a szó.
Hát ölelj át, szeress még, csak úgy a jó. ( 2X )


----------



## Laci1992 (2010 Október 2)

*Én 18 vagyok,és Szegeden lakok!*

Én 18 vagyok,és Szegeden lakok!


----------



## kukacjancsi (2010 Október 2)

16, amugy szabolcsi (de ugye nem negatív diszkrimináció?)


----------



## tomi46 (2010 Október 2)

Főleg a fiúk értik majd.


----------



## Laci1992 (2010 Október 2)

*Az az!*

Igazad van,Kukacjancsi,ez az a szám!  Azt akarom letöltelni!


----------



## tomi46 (2010 Október 2)

Szóval :a Nescafee gyerek ,olyan......


----------



## kukacjancsi (2010 Október 2)

neked már 18? mindjárt meg van!


----------



## Laci1992 (2010 Október 2)

*Dehogyis!*

Semmi negatív diszkrimináció,sőt! Örülök,hogy valaki szóra méltatott ezen az oldalon! Nagyon szeretek ismerkedni,és tekintettel arra,hogy sajnos nincsenek barátaim,szívesen folytatnám veled a beszélgetést akár MSN-en,IWIW-en vagy Facebook-on!


----------



## Laci1992 (2010 Október 2)

*Már meg is van!*

Már meg is van a 20!


----------



## tomi46 (2010 Október 2)

Olyan ,hogy 2 perc alatt megcsinálod ,és egész éjjel nem alszol tőle !!!!


----------



## kukacjancsi (2010 Október 2)

nem is rossz ötlet. msn címemet megadom valahogy nem publikusan...


----------



## tomi46 (2010 Október 2)

Most lehet nevetni !!!


----------



## kukacjancsi (2010 Október 2)

16


----------



## Laci1992 (2010 Október 2)

*Nem megyek sehova!*

Viszont nem megyek sehova addig,míg neked sincs meg a 20!


----------



## kukacjancsi (2010 Október 2)

17


----------



## kukacjancsi (2010 Október 2)

ú de rendes vagy - 18


----------



## tomi46 (2010 Október 2)

Mi van senki sem értette meg a viccet ???


----------



## Laci1992 (2010 Október 2)

*Rendben van!*

Rendben van!  Én Vincze László vagyok,majd ha gondolod,keress meg!


----------



## kukacjancsi (2010 Október 2)

19 már csak 1 kell


----------



## Laci1992 (2010 Október 2)

*Ez alap!*

Ez alap! Nem szokásom másokat bajban hagyni,mikor a saját dolgaim meg rendben vannak!


----------



## kukacjancsi (2010 Október 2)

tomi 46 nem is volt vicces, laci téged pedig megkereslek- mehetsz töltögetni 
20


----------



## kukacjancsi (2010 Október 2)

sziasztok (20+1)


----------



## Laci1992 (2010 Október 2)

*Elérhetsz*

Fenn vagyok Facebook-on,és IWIW-en is!


----------



## tomi46 (2010 Október 2)

Összefoglalva : Milyen a Nescafee gyerek ? 

A válasz : 2 perc alatt megcsinálod ,és egész éjjel nem alszol tőle .


----------



## Laci1992 (2010 Október 2)

*Szia Kukacjancsi!*

Szia Kukacjancsi! örülök,hogy megismertelek!


----------



## tomi46 (2010 Október 2)

Bocs ha nem volt vicces !!!


----------



## kukacjancsi (2010 Október 2)

szia mindenképpen felveszem veled a kapcsolatot...


----------



## Laci1992 (2010 Október 2)

*Már csak azt tudnám,miért nem enged még mindig letölteni!*

Már csak azt tudnám,miért nem tudok még mindig letölteni!  Márciusban regisztráltam,úgyhogy a 2 nap,a 20 hozzászólás is megvan - hol itt a baj?


----------



## Megg (2010 Október 2)

1


----------



## Megg (2010 Október 2)

megérett a meggy


----------



## Megg (2010 Október 2)

2


----------



## Megg (2010 Október 2)

csipkebokor vessző


----------



## Megg (2010 Október 2)

Laci, ne bosszankodj!  Én tavaly regisztráltam és most "küzdök" a 20 hozzászólással...


----------



## Megg (2010 Október 2)

és ezzel együtt már 7 lesz


----------



## Megg (2010 Október 2)

3


----------



## Megg (2010 Október 2)

te vagy az én párom


----------



## Megg (2010 Október 2)

4


----------



## Megg (2010 Október 2)

te kis leány hová mégy


----------



## Megg (2010 Október 2)

5


----------



## Megg (2010 Október 2)

érik a tök


----------



## Megg (2010 Október 2)

6


----------



## Megg (2010 Október 2)

hasad a pad


----------



## Megg (2010 Október 2)

7


----------



## Megg (2010 Október 2)

zsemlét süt a pék


----------



## Megg (2010 Október 2)

8


----------



## Megg (2010 Október 2)

üres a polc


----------



## Megg (2010 Október 2)

9


----------



## Megg (2010 Október 2)

kis Ferenc


----------



## Megg (2010 Október 2)

10 tiszta víz


----------



## Megg (2010 Október 2)

Ha nem tiszta, vidd vissza,
Majd a cica megissza


----------



## Yvetta (2010 Október 2)

sziasztok


----------



## Yvetta (2010 Október 2)

8


----------



## Yvetta (2010 Október 2)

3


----------



## Yvetta (2010 Október 2)

4


----------



## Yvetta (2010 Október 2)

5. szintén jelen


----------



## Yvetta (2010 Október 2)

6.


----------



## Yvetta (2010 Október 2)

7.


----------



## Yvetta (2010 Október 2)

szeretném


----------



## Yvetta (2010 Október 2)

a


----------



## Yvetta (2010 Október 2)

cotton


----------



## Yvetta (2010 Október 2)

csereszavatos jelzálogkölcsön


----------



## Yvetta (2010 Október 2)

hiszek egy istenben


----------



## Yvetta (2010 Október 2)

hiszek egy hazában


----------



## Yvetta (2010 Október 2)

hiszek egy isteni örök igazságban


----------



## Yvetta (2010 Október 2)

Hiszek Magyarország feltámadásában!!!


----------



## Yvetta (2010 Október 2)

A Vers címe: Látomás


----------



## Yvetta (2010 Október 2)

Kimegyek a kertbe Apám, látom ás !!


----------



## Yvetta (2010 Október 2)

Népek náthás imádsága
felszállott az égbe,
Mondván nézz le uram a Földre,
hogy mi megy itt végbe.


----------



## Yvetta (2010 Október 2)

Lenézett az új az égből
és csak szájat tátott,
Mondván ilyen időt
Még a jó Isten se látott.


----------



## Yvetta (2010 Október 2)

A semmi ágán ül szívem
kis teste hangtalan vacog,
Köréje gyűlnek szelíden
S csak nézik, nézik a csillagok.


----------



## mismelcsi (2010 Október 2)

Ez egy nagyon szép vers.


----------



## zuboly918 (2010 Október 2)

1.


----------



## zuboly918 (2010 Október 2)

2


----------



## zuboly918 (2010 Október 2)

Megesik, hogy a kígyó is elesik, mondta a kobra és elnézett jobbra.


----------



## zuboly918 (2010 Október 2)

3.


----------



## zuboly918 (2010 Október 2)

4


----------



## zuboly918 (2010 Október 2)

5


----------



## zuboly918 (2010 Október 2)

6


----------



## zuboly918 (2010 Október 2)

7


----------



## zuboly918 (2010 Október 2)

8


----------



## zuboly918 (2010 Október 2)

9


----------



## zuboly918 (2010 Október 2)

10


----------



## zuboly918 (2010 Október 2)

11


----------



## zuboly918 (2010 Október 2)

12


----------



## zuboly918 (2010 Október 2)

13


----------



## zuboly918 (2010 Október 2)

14


----------



## zuboly918 (2010 Október 2)

15


----------



## zuboly918 (2010 Október 2)

16


----------



## zuboly918 (2010 Október 2)

17


----------



## zuboly918 (2010 Október 2)

18


----------



## zuboly918 (2010 Október 2)

19


----------



## zuboly918 (2010 Október 2)

20


----------



## zuboly918 (2010 Október 2)

Jeh


----------



## zuboly918 (2010 Október 2)

még mindig nem enged


----------



## Belander (2010 Október 2)

A 20 értelmes hozzászólás ügyben szólok hozzá


----------



## Belander (2010 Október 2)

Most találtam rá erre a honlapra


----------



## Belander (2010 Október 2)

Nagyon tetszik


----------



## Belander (2010 Október 2)

Én az ezoterikus file-ok miatt regisztráltam


----------



## Belander (2010 Október 2)

Már 18 éve foglalkozom ilyen témával: agykontroll...


----------



## Belander (2010 Október 2)

... Reiki kb 10 éve...


----------



## Belander (2010 Október 2)

... buddhista vagyok 4 éve...


----------



## Belander (2010 Október 2)

... és 5 hónapja ismerkedtem meg a Deeksha-val.


----------



## Belander (2010 Október 2)

November elején megkapom a lehetőséget h én is Deeksha (Áldás) adó legyek.


----------



## Belander (2010 Október 2)

Nagyon jó és erős módszernek tartom


----------



## Belander (2010 Október 2)

amivel kívánságom szerint nagyon sok embernek a hasznára lehetek


----------



## Belander (2010 Október 2)

Nagyon érdekesnek tartom h kanadai magyarok Közössége ilyen jó és tartalmas oldalt tart fent


----------



## Belander (2010 Október 2)

Ez a 20 hozzászólás nem sem olyan egyszerű, de hogy hogy bírom ki a 2 napot!


----------



## Belander (2010 Október 2)

USA-ban is éltem 1 évet, de Kanadába csak kétszer ruccantunk át


----------



## Belander (2010 Október 2)

Szép ország sokkal jobban tetszett mint az USA


----------



## Belander (2010 Október 2)

Mont Tremblant-ban töltöttünk 3 napot


----------



## Belander (2010 Október 2)

ha vki szeretne közvetlenül üzenni: [email protected]


----------



## Belander (2010 Október 2)

Kedvenc könyveim a Láma Ole Nydahl által írottak


----------



## Belander (2010 Október 2)

Jövő hét pénteken (okt 8-án) előadást tart Budapesten


----------



## Belander (2010 Október 2)

7-én pedig Veszprémben


----------



## Belander (2010 Október 2)

Azt hiszem meghaladtam a 20-at!


----------



## Belander (2010 Október 2)

Boldogságot kívánok Mindenkinek!!!


----------



## Akrab (2010 Október 2)

Mit is mondhatnék magamról?


----------



## Akrab (2010 Október 2)

Azzal kellene kezdenem, hogy udvariasan köszönök...


----------



## Akrab (2010 Október 2)

Kézpuszi a Hölgyeknek és pacsi az Uraknak...


----------



## Akrab (2010 Október 2)

Magyarországról, annak is majdnem közepéről írok...


----------



## Akrab (2010 Október 2)

A fejem lágya már rég benőtt, de a szívem lágya még nem.. remélem sose fog


----------



## Akrab (2010 Október 2)

(Igazából nem vagyok híve a parttalan írogatásnak, de most már annyi-annyi szép és hasznos dolgot találtam a fórumon, hogy kénytelen vagyok így (is) növelni, megszerezni a 20 kezdő hozzászólást..)


----------



## Akrab (2010 Október 2)

Szóval életkorom már túl van a fél évszázadon, és majd egy éve már a társadalombiztosítás kifizetői oldalán szerepelek


----------



## Akrab (2010 Október 2)

Hosszú évekig foglalkoztam emberekkel. Vezettem, irányítottam őket és sokukat tanítottam is.


----------



## Akrab (2010 Október 2)

Jelenleg kedvtelésből tanítok. Most épp angolra fiatalt és öreget. Így jutottam erre az oldalra is, angol nyelvi segédletek után kajtatva a végtelen hálón...


----------



## Akrab (2010 Október 2)

Emellett megszállottként foglalkozom az angol nyelv mellett, továbbra is informatikával és pszichológiával (alapvetően nonverbális kommunikációval).


----------



## Akrab (2010 Október 2)

Ezzel a mai "rombolásomat" itt most be is fejezem, mert nem szeretnék a házigazdák "agyára menni". Majd holnap folytatom. 
És külön köszönöm, meg gratulálok az itteni tagoknak (adminisztrátoroknak, moderátoroknak, felhasználóknak, stb.) a fórumon megtalálható sok esetben felbecsülhetetlen sok-sok kincs miatt.

May God be with You all.

_"_No man is an island, entire of itself;
every man is a piece of the continent, a part of the main.
If a clod be washed away by the sea, Europe is the less,
as well as if a promontory were, as well as if a manor of thy friend's or of thine own were:
any man's death diminishes me, because I am involved in mankind,
and therefore never send to know for whom the bell tolls; it tolls for thee."


----------



## urobi85 (2010 Október 2)

*uj*

Sziasztok!
Eddig jó az oldal!


----------



## urobi85 (2010 Október 2)

Nem gondoltam volna ,hogy itt ilyen jó a tartalom


----------



## urobi85 (2010 Október 2)

nagyon szeretném a könyveket


----------



## Szamoca24 (2010 Október 2)

Sziasztok!


----------



## zolio (2010 Október 2)

köszi


----------



## Szamoca24 (2010 Október 2)

nagyon jók a könyvek


----------



## Szamoca24 (2010 Október 2)

nagyon jó ,hogy megtaláltam ezt az oldalt.Kösz


----------



## Szamoca24 (2010 Október 2)

Nagyon jó ötlet volt ez az oldalt..


----------



## Szamoca24 (2010 Október 2)

bár nem tudom miért kell a 20 hozzászolás


----------



## Szamoca24 (2010 Október 2)

én kevesebbel is beérném


----------



## Szamoca24 (2010 Október 2)

és ez még csak a 7.


----------



## Szamoca24 (2010 Október 2)

lassan de biztosan meglesz.


----------



## Szamoca24 (2010 Október 2)

John Boyne - A csíkos pizsamás fiú régóta kerestem


----------



## Szamoca24 (2010 Október 2)

és még a többi nagyszerű könyv is


----------



## Szamoca24 (2010 Október 2)

egyszerűbb feltételek is lehetnének


----------



## Szamoca24 (2010 Október 2)

még egy kicsi hiányzik


----------



## Szamoca24 (2010 Október 2)

és lassan de biztosan meg lesz


----------



## Szamoca24 (2010 Október 2)

én már alig várom,hogy meg legyen


----------



## Szamoca24 (2010 Október 2)

és olvasam a könyveket


----------



## Szamoca24 (2010 Október 2)

már tényleg mindjárt kész vagyok


----------



## Szamoca24 (2010 Október 2)

előre is nagyon köszönöm


----------



## Szamoca24 (2010 Október 2)

milyen jó lesz olvasni.


----------



## Szamoca24 (2010 Október 2)

olvasni jó


----------



## Szamoca24 (2010 Október 2)

még egy két üzi


----------



## Szamoca24 (2010 Október 2)

végre kész


----------



## JulesWinnifield (2010 Október 2)

1


----------



## JulesWinnifield (2010 Október 2)

2


----------



## JulesWinnifield (2010 Október 2)

3


----------



## JulesWinnifield (2010 Október 2)

4


----------



## JulesWinnifield (2010 Október 2)

5


----------



## JulesWinnifield (2010 Október 2)

6


----------



## JulesWinnifield (2010 Október 2)

7


----------



## Szamoca24 (2010 Október 2)

nem enged letölteni


----------



## JulesWinnifield (2010 Október 2)

8


----------



## JulesWinnifield (2010 Október 2)

9


----------



## JulesWinnifield (2010 Október 2)

10


----------



## JulesWinnifield (2010 Október 2)

11


----------



## JulesWinnifield (2010 Október 2)

12


----------



## JulesWinnifield (2010 Október 2)

13


----------



## JulesWinnifield (2010 Október 2)

14


----------



## JulesWinnifield (2010 Október 2)

15


----------



## JulesWinnifield (2010 Október 2)

16


----------



## JulesWinnifield (2010 Október 2)

17


----------



## JulesWinnifield (2010 Október 2)

18


----------



## JulesWinnifield (2010 Október 2)

19


----------



## JulesWinnifield (2010 Október 2)

20 és kész


----------



## JulesWinnifield (2010 Október 2)

majd két nap múlva szamóca


----------



## csutti (2010 Október 2)

fehér


----------



## csutti (2010 Október 2)

kék


----------



## csutti (2010 Október 2)

fekete


----------



## csutti (2010 Október 2)

zöld


----------



## csutti (2010 Október 2)

1


----------



## csutti (2010 Október 2)

fehér 1


----------



## csutti (2010 Október 2)

2


----------



## csutti (2010 Október 2)

3


----------



## csutti (2010 Október 2)

9


----------



## csutti (2010 Október 2)

10


----------



## csutti (2010 Október 2)

11


----------



## csutti (2010 Október 2)

12


----------



## csutti (2010 Október 2)

13


----------



## csutti (2010 Október 2)

14


----------



## csutti (2010 Október 2)

15


----------



## csutti (2010 Október 2)

16


----------



## csutti (2010 Október 2)

17


----------



## csutti (2010 Október 2)

18


----------



## csutti (2010 Október 2)

19


----------



## csutti (2010 Október 2)

kész


----------



## Valmics (2010 Október 2)

Beköszönés ment.


----------



## mokarka (2010 Október 2)

szia üdvözöllek


----------



## mokarka (2010 Október 2)

szia szép napot kívánok


----------



## mokarka (2010 Október 2)

legyen ez a napod nagyon nagyon kivételes


----------



## mokarka (2010 Október 2)

minden jót mára holnapra mindig!!


----------



## mokarka (2010 Október 2)

soha el nem múló örömmel...


----------



## Andreja87 (2010 Október 2)

Olyan jó dolgok vannak itt *.*


----------



## Andreja87 (2010 Október 2)

Jó hely :3


----------



## Andreja87 (2010 Október 2)

1


----------



## Andreja87 (2010 Október 2)

2


----------



## Andreja87 (2010 Október 2)

3


----------



## Andreja87 (2010 Október 2)

tölteni kéne >.<


----------



## Andreja87 (2010 Október 2)

le és feltölteni ...


----------



## Andreja87 (2010 Október 2)

4


----------



## Andreja87 (2010 Október 2)

5


----------



## Andreja87 (2010 Október 2)

6


----------



## Andreja87 (2010 Október 2)

7


----------



## Andreja87 (2010 Október 2)

nyulacsok


----------



## Andreja87 (2010 Október 2)

nyusz


----------



## Andreja87 (2010 Október 2)

battle royal


----------



## Andreja87 (2010 Október 2)

*dragon ball*


----------



## Andreja87 (2010 Október 2)

*naruto shipuudden*


----------



## Andreja87 (2010 Október 2)

:3


----------



## Andreja87 (2010 Október 2)

.............----------------.............-----------------.................


----------



## Andreja87 (2010 Október 2)

ˇˇ


----------



## Andreja87 (2010 Október 2)

*^.^*


----------



## anika1979 (2010 Október 2)

első


----------



## anika1979 (2010 Október 2)

2


----------



## anika1979 (2010 Október 2)

3


----------



## anika1979 (2010 Október 2)

5


----------



## anika1979 (2010 Október 2)

gfdgg


----------



## anika1979 (2010 Október 2)

guignm


----------



## anika1979 (2010 Október 2)

fwgre


----------



## anika1979 (2010 Október 2)

ergergtre:4:


----------



## anika1979 (2010 Október 2)

gr vgzv


----------



## Gumooo (2010 Október 2)

Üdv mindenkinek!


----------



## anika1979 (2010 Október 2)

oijuzi


----------



## anika1979 (2010 Október 2)

hzuzgfb


----------



## anika1979 (2010 Október 2)

jhikkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## anika1979 (2010 Október 2)

n nb nb b bn:55:


----------



## anika1979 (2010 Október 2)

htghh


----------



## anika1979 (2010 Október 2)

nv vn


----------



## anika1979 (2010 Október 2)

már csak négy


----------



## anika1979 (2010 Október 2)

88


----------



## anika1979 (2010 Október 2)

llllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## anika1979 (2010 Október 2)

:4:llll:4:


----------



## anika1979 (2010 Október 2)

2020202020


----------



## anika1979 (2010 Október 2)

ssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## husiego (2010 Október 2)

akkor én is


----------



## husiego (2010 Október 2)

elkezdem gyűjtögetni


----------



## husiego (2010 Október 2)

a hozzászólásokat


----------



## husiego (2010 Október 2)

bár még alig


----------



## husiego (2010 Október 2)

10 perce regeltem.


----------



## husiego (2010 Október 2)

Szóval még


----------



## husiego (2010 Október 2)

2 napom visszavan,


----------



## husiego (2010 Október 2)

így elég hozzászólást


----------



## husiego (2010 Október 2)

tudok gyártani.


----------



## kinga89 (2010 Október 2)

sziasztok!


----------



## kinga89 (2010 Október 2)

Sziasztok!


----------



## kinga89 (2010 Október 2)

Sziasztok!


----------



## kinga89 (2010 Október 2)

Sziasztok!


----------



## kinga89 (2010 Október 2)

Sziasztok!


----------



## kinga89 (2010 Október 2)

Sziasztok!


----------



## roberto2 (2010 Október 2)

Üdv mindenkinek!


----------



## roberto2 (2010 Október 2)

Elég pocsék volt ma az idő, de hála az égnek, nem esett.


----------



## roberto2 (2010 Október 2)

Holnap önkorm.-i választás, amire úgysem megyek, mivel nem változik a helyzet belátható időn belül.


----------



## roberto2 (2010 Október 2)

Mielőtt valaki pesszimistának vélne, csak a tények tükrében mondom ezt.


----------



## roberto2 (2010 Október 2)

Még vagy 8 hozzászólás,


----------



## roberto2 (2010 Október 2)

és már nézelődhetek


----------



## roberto2 (2010 Október 2)

kedvemre az oldalon.


----------



## roberto2 (2010 Október 2)

Már csak néhány


----------



## roberto2 (2010 Október 2)

komment


----------



## roberto2 (2010 Október 2)

és megvagyok.


----------



## roberto2 (2010 Október 2)

Mindenkinek


----------



## roberto2 (2010 Október 2)

minden jót kívánok.


----------



## roberto2 (2010 Október 2)

Érdekes, már vagy egy hónapja regisztráltam, a 20 hozzászólásom is megvan, mégsem tudok megnézni még egy képet sem.


----------



## roberto2 (2010 Október 2)

Pontosítok, majdnem egy hónapja.


----------



## blossom (2010 Október 3)

1


----------



## blossom (2010 Október 3)

2


----------



## blossom (2010 Október 3)

3


----------



## blossom (2010 Október 3)

4


----------



## blossom (2010 Október 3)

5


----------



## blossom (2010 Október 3)

6


----------



## blossom (2010 Október 3)

9


----------



## blossom (2010 Október 3)

10


----------



## blossom (2010 Október 3)

11


----------



## blossom (2010 Október 3)

12


----------



## blossom (2010 Október 3)

13


----------



## blossom (2010 Október 3)

14


----------



## blossom (2010 Október 3)

15


----------



## blossom (2010 Október 3)

16


----------



## blossom (2010 Október 3)

17


----------



## blossom (2010 Október 3)

18


----------



## blossom (2010 Október 3)

19


----------



## blossom (2010 Október 3)

20


----------



## csabcsi021 (2010 Október 3)

*hozzászólás*

répa


----------



## csabcsi021 (2010 Október 3)

*valami*

retek


----------



## csabcsi021 (2010 Október 3)

mogyoró


----------



## csabcsi021 (2010 Október 3)

korán


----------



## csabcsi021 (2010 Október 3)

reggel


----------



## csabcsi021 (2010 Október 3)

*valami*

rikkant


----------



## csabcsi021 (2010 Október 3)

*anyukádq*

a rigó


----------



## blossom (2010 Október 3)

?


----------



## csabcsi021 (2010 Október 3)

*mono*

monomentális


----------



## csabcsi021 (2010 Október 3)

*apukád*

gondolataim


----------



## csabcsi021 (2010 Október 3)

manifesztációi melyek


----------



## csabcsi021 (2010 Október 3)

limitált mentális képességeid


----------



## csabcsi021 (2010 Október 3)

*bce*

számára nem mind abcebtábilisak


----------



## madárberkenye (2010 Október 3)

gyorsan


----------



## csabcsi021 (2010 Október 3)

így dialógusunk


----------



## csabcsi021 (2010 Október 3)

*konti*

kontinuitása


----------



## csabcsi021 (2010 Október 3)

*megszakiad*

megszakad..


----------



## madárberkenye (2010 Október 3)

még gyorsabban


----------



## madárberkenye (2010 Október 3)

kippkoppot


----------



## csabcsi021 (2010 Október 3)

*apukádat mááár*

nem jön létre


----------



## madárberkenye (2010 Október 3)

szeretnék olvasni


----------



## csabcsi021 (2010 Október 3)

az argomentumok


----------



## madárberkenye (2010 Október 3)

ezért


----------



## csabcsi021 (2010 Október 3)

*riherongy*

szintézise


----------



## madárberkenye (2010 Október 3)

pötyögök


----------



## csabcsi021 (2010 Október 3)

mert ők nem tudják hogy mi nem tudjuk amiről ők úgy tudják hogy tudjuk


----------



## madárberkenye (2010 Október 3)

ide


----------



## madárberkenye (2010 Október 3)

idétlen


----------



## csabcsi021 (2010 Október 3)

emezek kinevezik amazokat mikor emezak rájönnek hogy amazok nem ezek


----------



## madárberkenye (2010 Október 3)

szavakat


----------



## csabcsi021 (2010 Október 3)

mostmár elviekben akkor megvagyok


----------



## csabcsi021 (2010 Október 3)

nemvágom mi van


----------



## madárberkenye (2010 Október 3)

én


----------



## csabcsi021 (2010 Október 3)

rajos


----------



## madárberkenye (2010 Október 3)

sem


----------



## madárberkenye (2010 Október 3)

vágom


----------



## madárberkenye (2010 Október 3)

de


----------



## madárberkenye (2010 Október 3)

várom


----------



## madárberkenye (2010 Október 3)

várom


----------



## madárberkenye (2010 Október 3)

talán?


----------



## Trillarom (2010 Október 3)

Nemes Nagy Ágnes: Madár 

Egy madár ül a vállamon,
ki együtt született velem.
Már oly nagy, már olyan nehéz,
hogy minden léptem gyötrelem. 

Súly, súly rajtam, bénaság,
ellökném, rám akaszkodik,
mint egy tölgyfa a gyökerét
vállamba vájja karmait. 

Hallom, fülemnél ott dobog
irtózatos madár-szíve.
Ha elröpülne egy napon,
most már eldőlnék nélküle.


----------



## Trillarom (2010 Október 3)

majd megérkezel az alkonyatban
tévedéseid macskakövein lépdelsz 
öreg leszel és öntelt 
nem emlékszel egymást indázó mozdulatainkra 
csak hogy közünk volt a másikhoz 
a jóvátehetetlen múltra emeljük 
nehéz borospoharainkat akkor 
mázsányi súllyal szívünk helyén 
mert szívünk se lesz 
csak a titkos gondolatok kócolódnak 
odavetett mondatainkban 
mintha szerettük volna egymást 
valaha 
mintha ismerős lenne 
ahogy a telihold kezünkre világít 
ahogy tükröződik italainkban 
arcaim közül kiválasztok egyet
s mint saját tévedésemet mutatom
hogy lássad
olyan is lehettem volna 

/Jenei Gyula/


----------



## Trillarom (2010 Október 3)

Dobrosi Andrea: Valahol

Még nem tudom,
hova visznek a rögök,
mi értelme a szekérnek,
ha a földben a kerék
a sártól szinte nyomorék,
ha a hajnal, mint az eb
konokul csahol.

Még nem tudom,
de érzem talán,- megtalállak,
hogy az univerzum
minden törpét átkarol,
s mi (a kihunyt csillagok is)
fényleni fogunk; ha más nem,
az öröklétben valahol.


----------



## Trillarom (2010 Október 3)

"de az ember mindig be van csukva s bőre fölött észrevétlenül elszaladnak a világok"


----------



## Trillarom (2010 Október 3)

Garai Gábor: Kilépni végre...
A lehető legegyszerűbben
csak azt kellene mondanom:
elpártolt tőlem a reménység,
és földhöz vert a fájdalom.
Aztán megkönnyebbülni, mintha
nem történt volna semmi sem,
és föllebbenni, mint a hinta,
forrni, mint tajték a vizen.
És nem törődni holnapommal,
élni - ameddig tart - a mát;
szembenézni a borzalommal,
ha végképp nem bírom tovább.
S kilépni végre önmagamból,
másokért élni, míg lehet;
míg önfeledtségem lerombol,
s újjáteremti lelkemet.


----------



## Trillarom (2010 Október 3)

Garai Gábor: Közeg (részlet)
(...)
Téged velem szül és temet
bont s épít az idő
Én elenyészek nélküled
kopáran mint a kő
Én elenyészek jeltelen
ha léted megtagad
Te puszta csönd vagy nélkülem
s elvérzel mint a Nap


----------



## Trillarom (2010 Október 3)

Hajnal Anna: Ugyanaz?
Rossz vagyok? csupa hűtlenség,
mint füst a szélben erre-arra
úgy lengek át a napokon,
nem várva semmi diadalra...
Elernyedt minden akarat...
s ha fáradt kezeimet nézem
úgy érzem legjobb tétlenül,
lanyhán túladni az egészen.
Én megpróbáltam, s hittem is...
hogy mit? valahol még derengnek
lepkeszínek és sugarak...
de olyan fáradtan kerengnek,
oly messze már, hogy nevüket
s tapintásukat elfeledtem...
Ez lett volna az életem?
de ki maradt itt én helyettem?
Tapintom magam. Ugyanaz?
Fej. Karok. Lábak. Mi szökött el,
hogy üres a tapintható?
magamtól mikor? ki lökött el?
Hogy kicserélt egy pillanat,
hogy lehet, hogy észre se vettem?
Mindenki így él? vagy csak én,
ily tudatlanul, meglepetten?
Mindenki így él? hogy a fény
fürdik csodálkozó szemében,
és sokszor mondja azt, hogy: én,
s maga se tudja, hogy az ében
sötétben ki alszik el ágyán
s ki ébred fel helyette reggel,
kit visz előre könnyű lábán
s hogy kit dicsérget énekekkel...
aztán egyszerre, egy napon
minthogyha meghalna a reggel,
elsápad, elfoly vére mind
s tántorog hangtalan sebekkel;
minthogyha bennem hülne ki,
úgy elalélt vele a szívem...
ki halt meg akkor, ő? vagy én?
s mikor volt? ki mondhatja híven?
Ki felelhetne? Emberek,
ti máskép éltek? biztosabban?
valami hazátok csak van?
a földön s a holnapi napban?
valami biztos kéz csak fog,
s lámpát gyujt nektek, hogyha féltek?
...engem elejtett valaki...
s már csak a zuhanásban élek.


----------



## Trillarom (2010 Október 3)

Finy Petra: Taníts meg a komolytalanságra
szeretném tudni, hogyan kell
szabályosan fújni lufit rágóból,
és a láblóbálás pontos mikéntje is érdekel,
izgat a bandzsítás tudománya is,
és a szürcsölés fortélyait sem ismerem,
ezenkívül jó lenne tudományos
precizitással visítozni,
avarban hemperegni,
úgy, ahogy a nagykönyvben meg van írva,
vagy papírzacskót durrantani felsőfokon.
[Histeria grandiflora, 2005]


----------



## Trillarom (2010 Október 3)

A szívem adnám oda hegedűnek,
A szívem, melyből bú és vágy zokog,
Lopjon szívedbe enyhe bánatot
És kósza vágyat, mely árván röpülget,
Hogy szűz álmodban, halkan, édesen,
Nem is sejtve, hogy könny az, amit ejtesz,
Álmodban, mit reggelre elfelejtesz,
Sirasd el az én züllött életem. 

Tóth Árpád


----------



## Trillarom (2010 Október 3)

"Mit bánom én, hogy érdemes, vagy céltalan a dolgom? Patak vagyok: kérdjem-e, hogy habomat hova hordom? Harcolok: nem tudom, kiért és nem tudom ki ellen. Nem kell ismernem célomat, mert célom ismer engem."

/Weöres Sándor/


----------



## Trillarom (2010 Október 3)

"Gyökerükben a csend szíve lüktet,amint a tavaszt egykedvűen nézik,s nem hiszik el, most sem hiszik el, hogy fa nem nő az égig."


----------



## Trillarom (2010 Október 3)

tizenkettő voltam és anyutól kisírtam
valami sötétkék mackófelsőt
és a gombás szökőkútnál vártam
tudod azt az igazi elsőt


----------



## Trillarom (2010 Október 3)

"Tavasszal kelni ki s, halni ha hull a rózsa,
langy szellőszárnyakon úszni a szűz eget,
alig kinyílt virág keblén ringatózva 
fények és illatok közt ittasodni meg,
a zsenge szárny virágporát lerázva,
lenge sóhajként szállni fel az égi végtelenbe:
a lepke mámoros fátuma ennyi csak!
Olyan Ő mint a vágy, mely soha-soha nem hűl, 
mindenen átsuhan, de semmitől sem enyhül,
s gyönyörre szomjasan végül a mennybe csap."

Alphonse de Lamartine Lepke


----------



## Trillarom (2010 Október 3)

"Várj még!
-A múló perceknek
utána szállnék.
Az idő felbomlik velem:
Volt, hogy ismertelek,
Most csak képzelem."


----------



## Trillarom (2010 Október 3)

"Én szeretni és adni akarok:
Egy harmatcseppért is - tengereket.
S most tengereket látok felém jönni,
És nem maradt egy könnyem - megköszönni"


----------



## Trillarom (2010 Október 3)

A mesebeli madarat
elfogjuk olykor, hogy utána
úgy dönthessünk: legyen szabad.
S szorosan az ablakhoz állva
eresztjük el a messzi ég
felé, mely húzza ismerősen -
s akkor a madár színe kék.
Csak akkor. Mindig eltűnőben.

Nincs más, csak ez a pillanat,
mely tollait kékkel befújja,
hiszen pihéin átszalad
a sugárzó mennybolt azúrja
és hiteti, hogy élni szép:
van Kék Madár, mely visszaszállhat!

S engedek én is kicsikét
az illúzió igazának,
hisz ez a szárnyalás visz el
a boldogsághoz, mert iránya
cikcakkos, tört íveivel
ráröpteti szemünk a fákra,
s meglátjuk végre a csodát,
mit addig is kínált az ablak:
zöldellnek, zöldellnek a fák!

/Baranyi Ferenc/


----------



## Trillarom (2010 Október 3)

Délután néha a háztető
velünk szemben
olyan furcsa színű lesz.
Süt a nap
és az ég se kékebb, mint máskor,
de a tető nem vörös,
nem barna, 
nem is lila,
hanem messzeség-színű.
Ki kellen repülni az ablakon. 
Át, oda, messze.

Ingrid Sjöstrand: Délután néha


----------



## Trillarom (2010 Október 3)

biztosítatlan
zuhanunk ki belakott
pillanatunkból

Fodor Ákos


----------



## Trillarom (2010 Október 3)

„Rohansz az elérhetetlen végtelen felé, s ebben az őrületben olyan jónak és 
szépnek látlak,
Milyen nem voltál s tán nem is leszel soha.”

Dobos Zoltán


----------



## Kromosome (2010 Október 3)

Üdv mindenkinek!


----------



## Trillarom (2010 Október 3)

„Csakhogy épp a gyenge tudjon erős lenni és elmenni, ha az erős túlságosan gyenge ahhoz, hogy a gyengének fájdalmat okozzon.”

Kundera:A lét elviselhetetlen könnyűsége


----------



## Trillarom (2010 Október 3)

"A gyermek állandóan szembesül a kérdéssel:
-Mi leszel, ha nagy leszel?
Nagy bátorságot tanúsítana, aki ilyenkor
a felnőtt szemébe nézne, és azt mondaná:
-Én nem leszek, hanem már vagyok valami!"

/David Elkind/


----------



## Kromosome (2010 Október 3)

2.


----------



## Kromosome (2010 Október 3)

Radnóti Miklós - Nem tudhatom (részletekben)

Nem tudhatom, hogy másnak e tájék mit jelent,
nekem szülőhazám itt e lángoktól ölelt
kis ország, messzeringó gyerekkorom világa.


----------



## Kromosome (2010 Október 3)

Belőle nőttem én, mint fatörzsből gyönge ága 
s remélem, testem is majd e földbe süpped el.


----------



## Kromosome (2010 Október 3)

Itthon vagyok. S ha néha lábamhoz térdepel
egy-egy bokor, nevét is, virágát is tudom,
tudom, hogy merre mennek, kik mennek az uton,
s tudom, hogy mit jelenthet egy nyári alkonyon
a házfalakról csorgó, vöröslő fájdalom.


----------



## Kromosome (2010 Október 3)

Ki gépen száll fölébe, annak térkép e táj,
s nem tudja, hol lakott itt Vörösmarty Mihály; 
annak mit rejt e térkép? gyárat s vad laktanyát,


----------



## Kromosome (2010 Október 3)

de nékem szöcskét, ökröt, tornyot, szelíd tanyát,
az gyárat lát a látcsőn és szántóföldeket,
míg én a dolgozót is, ki dolgáért remeg,


----------



## Kromosome (2010 Október 3)

erdőt, füttyös gyümölcsöst, szöllőt és sírokat,
a sírok közt anyókát, ki halkan sírogat,
s mi föntről pusztitandó vasút, vagy gyárüzem,
az bakterház s a bakter előtte áll s üzen,


----------



## Kromosome (2010 Október 3)

piros zászló kezében, körötte sok gyerek,
s a gyárak udvarában komondor hempereg;
és ott a park, a régi szerelmek lábnyoma,
a csókok íze számban hol méz, hol áfonya,


----------



## Kromosome (2010 Október 3)

s az iskolába menvén, a járda peremén,
hogy ne feleljek aznap, egy kőre léptem én,


----------



## Kromosome (2010 Október 3)

ím itt e kő, de föntről e kő se látható,
nincs műszer, mellyel mindez jól megmutatható.


----------



## Kromosome (2010 Október 3)

Hisz bűnösök vagyunk mi, akár a többi nép,


----------



## Kromosome (2010 Október 3)

s tudjuk miben vétkeztünk, mikor, hol és mikép,


----------



## Kromosome (2010 Október 3)

de élnek dolgozók itt, költők is bűntelen,


----------



## Kromosome (2010 Október 3)

és csecsszopók, akikben megnő az értelem,


----------



## Kromosome (2010 Október 3)

világít bennük, őrzik, sötét pincékbe bújva,


----------



## Kromosome (2010 Október 3)

míg jelt nem ír hazánkra újra a béke ujja,


----------



## Kromosome (2010 Október 3)

s fojtott szavunkra majdan friss szóval ők felelnek.


----------



## Kromosome (2010 Október 3)

"Nagy szárnyadat borítsd ránk virrasztó éji felleg."


----------



## Kromosome (2010 Október 3)

Az egyik leggyönyörűbb vers, amit valaha hallottam...


----------



## stocker099 (2010 Október 3)

*Köszönöm*

Mindenki megköszön mindent!Ez nagyon szimpatikus!
Én is szeretnék kapni pár köszönömöt!!!


----------



## Akrab (2010 Október 3)

Ígéretemhez híven folytatom ..


----------



## Akrab (2010 Október 3)

De csak egy szavatokba kerül és abbahagyom...


----------



## Akrab (2010 Október 3)

Várok egy szóra....


----------



## Akrab (2010 Október 3)

Egy SZÓ..


----------



## Akrab (2010 Október 3)

Na jó, akkor abbahagyom.. szép napot!


----------



## Kiskabat (2010 Október 3)

Jelen


----------



## Kiskabat (2010 Október 3)

Mindenkinek elbüszkélkedek.


----------



## Kiskabat (2010 Október 3)

Szeptember 23-án két kislányom született.


----------



## Kiskabat (2010 Október 3)

Anna


----------



## Kiskabat (2010 Október 3)

és Eszter


----------



## Kiskabat (2010 Október 3)

2850


----------



## Kiskabat (2010 Október 3)

ill. 2730g-mal


----------



## Kiskabat (2010 Október 3)

50cm


----------



## Kiskabat (2010 Október 3)

és 46cm-rel


----------



## Kiskabat (2010 Október 3)

hétfő óta itthon vannak


----------



## Kiskabat (2010 Október 3)

Szépen esznek


----------



## Kiskabat (2010 Október 3)

bár Eszti csak cumisüvegből


----------



## Kiskabat (2010 Október 3)

és most reggelit kell csináljak az anyukájuknak


----------



## Weini (2010 Október 3)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Weini (2010 Október 3)

Igazán jó ötlet ez a topik..


----------



## Weini (2010 Október 3)

Írok így akkor egy pár dolgot 18 éves fejjel...


----------



## Weini (2010 Október 3)

Nem késlekedik az Úr az ígérettel, amint egyesek gondolják, hanem türelmes hozzátok, mert nem azt akarja, hogy némelyek elvesszenek, hanem azt, hogy mindenki megtérjen. 2Pt3,9


----------



## Weini (2010 Október 3)

Jó látni egy ilyen jó közösséget, mint ami itt van


----------



## Weini (2010 Október 3)

Mit gondoltok? Ha egy embernek száz juha van, és eltéved közülük egy, nem hagyja-e ott a kilencvenkilencet a hegyekben, és nem megy-e el megkeresni az eltévedtet? Mt18,12


----------



## Weini (2010 Október 3)

Kész a szívem, Istenem, arra, hogy énekeljek és zengedezzek lelkesen! Zsolt108,1


----------



## Weini (2010 Október 3)

Más dicsérjen téged, ne a te szájad, az idegen, és ne a te ajkad! Péld 27,2


----------



## Weini (2010 Október 3)

Mert ki tesz téged különbbé? Mid van, amit nem kaptál? Ha pedig kaptad, mit dicsekszel, mintha nem kaptad volna? 1Kor4,7


----------



## Weini (2010 Október 3)

Ha Isten velünk, ki lehet ellenünk? Róm8,31b


----------



## Weini (2010 Október 3)

Aki tulajdon Fiát nem kímélte, hanem mindnyájunkért odaadta, hogyne ajándékozna nekünk vele együtt mindent? Róm8,32


----------



## Weini (2010 Október 3)

Mert én, az ÚR, a te Istened, erősen fogom jobb kezedet, és ezt mondom neked: Ne félj, én megsegítlek! Ézs41,13


----------



## Weini (2010 Október 3)

"Ne adjátok oda a kutyáknak azt, ami szent, gyöngyeiteket se dobjátok oda a disznók elé, nehogy lábukkal széttapossák azokat, majd megfordulva széttépjenek titeket." Mt7,6


----------



## Weini (2010 Október 3)

"Nem mindenki megy be a mennyek országába, aki ezt mondja nekem: URam, URam, hanem csak az, aki cselekszi az én mennyei Atyám akaratát. Mt7,21


----------



## Weini (2010 Október 3)

Mindenkor örüljetek, 
szüntelenül imádkozzatok, 
mindenért hálát adjatok, mert ez az Isten akarata Jézus Krisztus által a ti javatokra. 1Thessz5,16-18


----------



## Weini (2010 Október 3)

Ha félek is, benned bízom! Zsolt56,3


----------



## Weini (2010 Október 3)

Miért nézed a szálkát atyádfia szemében, a magad szemében pedig miért nem veszed észre még a gerendát sem? Mt7,3


----------



## Weini (2010 Október 3)

Mert nem az a fontos, amit lát az ember. Az ember azt nézi, ami a szeme előtt van, de az ÚR azt nézi, ami a szívben van. 1Sám16,7


----------



## Weini (2010 Október 3)

Örüljetek az Úrban mindenkor! Ismét mondom: örüljetek. Fil4,4


----------



## Weini (2010 Október 3)

Mert úgy szerette Isten a világot, hogy egyszülött Fiát adta, hogy aki hisz őbenne, el ne vesszen, hanem örök élete legyen. Jn3,16


----------



## Weini (2010 Október 3)

Nem ti választottatok ki engem, hanem én választottalak ki, és rendeltelek titeket arra, hogy elmenjetek és gyümölcsöt teremjetek, és gyümölcsötök megmaradjon, hogy bármit kértek az Atyától az én nevemben, megadja nektek. Jn15,16


----------



## CsöpyMGS (2010 Október 3)

S ahogy guggolt zordon ében méltóságú tollmezében,


----------



## CsöpyMGS (2010 Október 3)

Gyászos kedvem mosolygóra váltotta a vén madár,


----------



## CsöpyMGS (2010 Október 3)

S szóltam: "Bár meg vagy te nyesve, jól tudom, nem vagy te beste,


----------



## CsöpyMGS (2010 Október 3)

Zord Holló vagy, ős nemes te, éji part küld, vad határ,


----------



## CsöpyMGS (2010 Október 3)

Mondd, mily néven tisztel ott lenn a plútói, mély, vad ár?"


----------



## CsöpyMGS (2010 Október 3)

S szólt a Holló: "Sohamár!"


----------



## CsöpyMGS (2010 Október 3)

Ámultam, hogy ferde csőrén ilyen tártan, ilyen pőrén


----------



## CsöpyMGS (2010 Október 3)

Kél a hang, okos, komoly szó alig volt a szava bár,


----------



## CsöpyMGS (2010 Október 3)

Ám el az sem hallgatandó, hogy nem is volt még halandó,


----------



## CsöpyMGS (2010 Október 3)

Kit, hogy felnézett, az ajtó vállán így várt egy madár,


----------



## CsöpyMGS (2010 Október 3)

Ajtajának szobra vállán egy ilyen szörny, vagy madár,


----------



## CsöpyMGS (2010 Október 3)

Kinek neve: "Sohamár."


----------



## CsöpyMGS (2010 Október 3)

S fenn a csöndes szobron ülve az a Holló egyedül e


----------



## CsöpyMGS (2010 Október 3)

Szót tagolta, mintha lelke ebbe volna öntve már,


----------



## CsöpyMGS (2010 Október 3)

Nem nyílt más igére ajka, nem rebbent a toll se rajta,


----------



## CsöpyMGS (2010 Október 3)

S én szólék, alig sóhajtva. "Majd csak elmegy, messziszáll,


----------



## CsöpyMGS (2010 Október 3)

Mint remények, mint barátok...holnap ez is messziszáll."


----------



## CsöpyMGS (2010 Október 3)

S szólt a Holló: "Soha már!"


----------



## CsöpyMGS (2010 Október 3)

Megriadtam: csend ziláló replikája mily találó,


----------



## CsöpyMGS (2010 Október 3)

"Úgy lesz", szóltam, "ennyit tud csak s kész a szó- és igetár,


----------



## CsöpyMGS (2010 Október 3)

Gazdájának, holmi hajszolt, bús flótásnak búra ajzott


----------



## CsöpyMGS (2010 Október 3)

Ajkán leste el e jajszót, mást nem is hallhatva már,


----------



## CsöpyMGS (2010 Október 3)

Csak rémének gyászdalát, csak terjes jajt hallhatva már,


----------



## CsöpyMGS (2010 Október 3)

Ezt, hogy: "Soha - soha már!"


----------



## Kiskabat (2010 Október 3)

már a kicsik esznek


----------



## Kiskabat (2010 Október 3)

Esztinek tejet kell melegíteni


----------



## Kiskabat (2010 Október 3)

még jó, hogy anyának van elég teje


----------



## Kiskabat (2010 Október 3)

Anna végzett is


----------



## Kiskabat (2010 Október 3)

Eszti még cuclizik


----------



## Kiskabat (2010 Október 3)

Anya feji a maradékot


----------



## Kiskabat (2010 Október 3)

Eszti baba bealudt evés közben


----------



## Kiskabat (2010 Október 3)

és most fogmoás


----------



## dmary (2010 Október 3)

Köszönöm szépen


----------



## mismelcsi (2010 Október 3)

Végre süt a nap!


----------



## mijan (2010 Október 3)

Üdvözlök mindenkit ! Nem tudom miről irjak igy hirtelen.


----------



## Monik1975 (2010 Október 3)

Szia Mindenkinek!


----------



## mijan (2010 Október 3)

De megpróbálok


----------



## mijan (2010 Október 3)

Köszönöm


----------



## mijan (2010 Október 3)

A lehetőséget


----------



## mijan (2010 Október 3)

Hogy gyorsan


----------



## mijan (2010 Október 3)

Összegyűjthetünk


----------



## mijan (2010 Október 3)

20 hozzászólást


----------



## mijan (2010 Október 3)

Remélem


----------



## mijan (2010 Október 3)

Nem zavar senkit


----------



## mijan (2010 Október 3)

Az, hogy mindent megteszek


----------



## mijan (2010 Október 3)

Annak érdekében


----------



## mijan (2010 Október 3)

Hogy minnél előbb


----------



## mijan (2010 Október 3)

Hozzájuthassak


----------



## mijan (2010 Október 3)

Az általam


----------



## mijan (2010 Október 3)

Letőlteni kívánt


----------



## mijan (2010 Október 3)

Zeneszámhoz!


----------



## mijan (2010 Október 3)

Még egyszer


----------



## mijan (2010 Október 3)

Elnézéseteket


----------



## mijan (2010 Október 3)

Kérem ha


----------



## mijan (2010 Október 3)

Valakinek


----------



## mijan (2010 Október 3)

Ez problémát


----------



## mijan (2010 Október 3)

Okozott!!!


----------



## xtra (2010 Október 3)

Csatlakozom


----------



## xtra (2010 Október 3)

Az előttem


----------



## xtra (2010 Október 3)

szólóhoz


----------



## xtra (2010 Október 3)

és én is elnézést


----------



## xtra (2010 Október 3)

kérek


----------



## xtra (2010 Október 3)

de nekem is


----------



## xtra (2010 Október 3)

fontos


----------



## xtra (2010 Október 3)

lenne


----------



## xtra (2010 Október 3)

egy fájl


----------



## xtra (2010 Október 3)

amit


----------



## xtra (2010 Október 3)

minél előbb


----------



## xtra (2010 Október 3)

le


----------



## xtra (2010 Október 3)

szeretnék


----------



## xtra (2010 Október 3)

tölteni


----------



## xtra (2010 Október 3)

az


----------



## johngold34 (2010 Október 3)

*20*

Szeretném ezt a huszat összeszedni!


----------



## xtra (2010 Október 3)

oldalról


----------



## xtra (2010 Október 3)

Megértéseteket


----------



## xtra (2010 Október 3)

Köszönöm


----------



## husiego (2010 Október 3)

Újra itt vagyok


----------



## husiego (2010 Október 3)

ma egy kicsit


----------



## husiego (2010 Október 3)

korábban volt az


----------



## husiego (2010 Október 3)

ebéd, mint máskor,


----------



## husiego (2010 Október 3)

de annál


----------



## husiego (2010 Október 3)

finomabb volt


----------



## husiego (2010 Október 3)

a hideg gyümölcsleves


----------



## husiego (2010 Október 3)

meg a savanyú vetrece.


----------



## husiego (2010 Október 3)

Sütemény ma


----------



## husiego (2010 Október 3)

sajnos nem volt,


----------



## husiego (2010 Október 3)

de nem baj


----------



## husiego (2010 Október 3)

majd lesz


----------



## husiego (2010 Október 3)

a jövő héten.


----------



## piggie (2010 Október 3)

sziasztok


----------



## piggie (2010 Október 3)

nem meglepő, hogy mennyi hozzászólás van itt


----------



## piggie (2010 Október 3)

azt mondjuk még sose mondta el senki, hogy miért kell ez


----------



## piggie (2010 Október 3)

pedig igazán kíváncsi lennék rá


----------



## piggie (2010 Október 3)

de tényleg. nincs valaki, aki elmagyarázza?
21


----------



## Sorge (2010 Október 3)

*Üdvözlet*

Köszöntök mindenkit


----------



## Sorge (2010 Október 3)

Furcsa egy védelem?!


----------



## Sorge (2010 Október 3)

???????????


----------



## Sorge (2010 Október 3)

No most számolunk


----------



## Sorge (2010 Október 3)

Öt


----------



## Sorge (2010 Október 3)

Jaj még


----------



## Sorge (2010 Október 3)

No most mit


----------



## Sorge (2010 Október 3)

N alakul talán


----------



## Sorge (2010 Október 3)

ejnye


----------



## Sorge (2010 Október 3)

Még még


----------



## Sorge (2010 Október 3)

Fele


----------



## Sorge (2010 Október 3)

majd meglesz


----------



## ssirkan (2010 Október 3)

Üdvözlet Földlakók 

„Nulla dies sine linea!” – tartja a római szentencia. Azaz: ne teljék nap az elkövetkező években dologtalanul, minden napnak legyen meg a maga feladata, célja, amelynek teljesítése elégedettséget, szakmai és tudományos fejlődést hoz a számunkra.


----------



## Sorge (2010 Október 3)

lassan de biztosan


----------



## Sorge (2010 Október 3)

hm alakul


----------



## Sorge (2010 Október 3)

hello ssirkan


----------



## Sorge (2010 Október 3)

no más is küzd


----------



## Sorge (2010 Október 3)

már látom a célt


----------



## Sorge (2010 Október 3)

jelentkezem


----------



## Sorge (2010 Október 3)

most mi lesz?


----------



## Sorge (2010 Október 3)

nono mit látok


----------



## Sorge (2010 Október 3)

hát ez is megvolt


----------



## padarmartin (2010 Október 3)

üdv


----------



## padarmartin (2010 Október 3)

uj


----------



## padarmartin (2010 Október 3)

vagyok


----------



## padarmartin (2010 Október 3)

ki


----------



## padarmartin (2010 Október 3)

mit


----------



## padarmartin (2010 Október 3)

csin


----------



## padarmartin (2010 Október 3)

ál


----------



## padarmartin (2010 Október 3)

?


----------



## ThomasH1 (2010 Október 3)

01


----------



## ThomasH1 (2010 Október 3)

02


----------



## padarmartin (2010 Október 3)

ém


----------



## ThomasH1 (2010 Október 3)

03


----------



## ThomasH1 (2010 Október 3)

04


----------



## ThomasH1 (2010 Október 3)

05


----------



## ThomasH1 (2010 Október 3)

06


----------



## ThomasH1 (2010 Október 3)

07


----------



## ThomasH1 (2010 Október 3)

08


----------



## padarmartin (2010 Október 3)

a


----------



## ThomasH1 (2010 Október 3)

09


----------



## padarmartin (2010 Október 3)

11


----------



## padarmartin (2010 Október 3)

12


----------



## ThomasH1 (2010 Október 3)

10


----------



## padarmartin (2010 Október 3)

13


----------



## ThomasH1 (2010 Október 3)

11


----------



## padarmartin (2010 Október 3)

14


----------



## ThomasH1 (2010 Október 3)

12


----------



## ThomasH1 (2010 Október 3)

13


----------



## padarmartin (2010 Október 3)

15


----------



## padarmartin (2010 Október 3)

16


----------



## ThomasH1 (2010 Október 3)

14


----------



## padarmartin (2010 Október 3)

17


----------



## ThomasH1 (2010 Október 3)

15


----------



## padarmartin (2010 Október 3)

18


----------



## ThomasH1 (2010 Október 3)

16


----------



## padarmartin (2010 Október 3)

19


----------



## ThomasH1 (2010 Október 3)

17


----------



## padarmartin (2010 Október 3)

20


----------



## ThomasH1 (2010 Október 3)

18


----------



## padarmartin (2010 Október 3)

21


----------



## ThomasH1 (2010 Október 3)

19


----------



## ThomasH1 (2010 Október 3)

20


----------



## Goldieee (2010 Október 3)

21 xd


----------



## padarmartin (2010 Október 3)

22


----------



## Bektimi (2010 Október 3)

Helló mindenkinek!


----------



## ThomasH1 (2010 Október 3)

:d


----------



## Bektimi (2010 Október 3)

Sok jó anyagot találtam,


----------



## Bektimi (2010 Október 3)

de mivel nincs 20 hozzászólásom


----------



## Bektimi (2010 Október 3)

sajnos


----------



## Bektimi (2010 Október 3)

igy nem tudok letölteni


----------



## Bektimi (2010 Október 3)

pedig lenne mit


----------



## Bektimi (2010 Október 3)

8


----------



## Bektimi (2010 Október 3)




----------



## Bektimi (2010 Október 3)

10


----------



## Bektimi (2010 Október 3)

11


----------



## Bektimi (2010 Október 3)

csodás vasárnap délutánt mindenkinek


----------



## Bektimi (2010 Október 3)

holnap megint hétfő


----------



## Bektimi (2010 Október 3)

14


----------



## Bektimi (2010 Október 3)

lassan .......


----------



## Bektimi (2010 Október 3)

csak meglesz......


----------



## Bektimi (2010 Október 3)

17


----------



## Bektimi (2010 Október 3)

18


----------



## Bektimi (2010 Október 3)

és......


----------



## Bektimi (2010 Október 3)

kész


----------



## giotto999 (2010 Október 3)

Sziasztok!


----------



## giotto999 (2010 Október 3)

20


----------



## giotto999 (2010 Október 3)

19


----------



## giotto999 (2010 Október 3)

18


----------



## giotto999 (2010 Október 3)

17


----------



## giotto999 (2010 Október 3)

16


----------



## giotto999 (2010 Október 3)

15


----------



## giotto999 (2010 Október 3)

14


----------



## giotto999 (2010 Október 3)

13


----------



## giotto999 (2010 Október 3)

12


----------



## giotto999 (2010 Október 3)

Ne haragudjatok, de nagy szükségem lenne egy kottára...


----------



## giotto999 (2010 Október 3)

10


----------



## giotto999 (2010 Október 3)

9


----------



## giotto999 (2010 Október 3)

8


----------



## giotto999 (2010 Október 3)

7


----------



## giotto999 (2010 Október 3)

6


----------



## giotto999 (2010 Október 3)

5


----------



## giotto999 (2010 Október 3)

4


----------



## giotto999 (2010 Október 3)

3


----------



## giotto999 (2010 Október 3)

2


----------



## giotto999 (2010 Október 3)

Köszönöm!


----------



## gval1 (2010 Október 3)

Üdvözlet mindenkinek!


----------



## gval1 (2010 Október 3)

Jó ötlet az eligazítás, mert ezzel a 20 hozzászólással bajban van az ember, amikor gyorsan rátalál erre az oldalra és szeretne azonnal hozzájutni az információhoz. 
Persze már az is jó dolog, hogy egyeltalán megtalálhatóak ezek az infók és valakik felteszik ide, hogy a keresök böngészhessenek .
Ha túl vagyok a szabályokon, akkor már én is tudok majd ha sikerül jól átolvasni a rengeteg anyagot amit felhalmoztatok (már ami engem érdekel ) olyan dolgokat hozzátenni, ami érdemben is megfelel.
Sajnos addig ugye mihamarabb hozzá akar jutni a kezdö az információhoz, azért teszünk fel mindneféle bugyuta dolgokat...mert elsönek nem belemélyedni akar a fórumokba, hanem megszerezni ami öt érdekli..s késöbb már böngészik, hozzászól.

(bocsánat nincs hosszú ö-ü-m.)

Üdv, Vali


----------



## gval1 (2010 Október 3)

Igen ! Sok ez a 20 hozzászólás

Az oldal üzemeltetöjét ( vagy mit) is meg lehet érteni, aktívkodást várnak el, ne csak letöltöoldalnak használják.


----------



## bigmazey (2010 Október 3)

lol king  :¤


----------



## bigmazey (2010 Október 3)

aki másnak vere mere maga bele potty


----------



## robivar (2010 Október 3)

Üdv!


----------



## robivar (2010 Október 3)

De sok van még 20-ig


----------



## petya881225 (2010 Október 3)

hello


----------



## robivar (2010 Október 3)

Még mindig van!


----------



## robivar (2010 Október 3)

Ennek semmi értelme...


----------



## robivar (2010 Október 3)

De sürgősen kell az alap!


----------



## robivar (2010 Október 3)

blablabla


----------



## robivar (2010 Október 3)

A


----------



## robivar (2010 Október 3)

Nem mindegy, hogy: Kecsesen ringó fecske, vagy recsegve fingó kecske!


----------



## robivar (2010 Október 3)

na még 11


----------



## robivar (2010 Október 3)

Kezdem unni


----------



## robivar (2010 Október 3)

Elaludni készül a nyár...


----------



## robivar (2010 Október 3)

...ködök lusta fellege száll...


----------



## robivar (2010 Október 3)

...Hűvösebb az éjszaka már.
Vigyázz rám!


----------



## robivar (2010 Október 3)

Ez az év is úgy tűnik el...


----------



## robivar (2010 Október 3)

...kérdezem, de mégse felel...


----------



## robivar (2010 Október 3)

...S hogy mi legyen, majd dönteni kell,
Vigyázz rám!


----------



## robivar (2010 Október 3)

Szemed most is annyira szép,
Szerelemmel nézel-e még?
Nevetésed éppen elég,
Vigyázz rám!


----------



## robivar (2010 Október 3)

Összekötve ott van a zsák,
Benne mind a nyári ruhák,
Nem emlékszik senki se ránk,
Vigyázz rám!


----------



## robivar (2010 Október 3)

Ez az év is úgy tűnik el,
Kérdezem, de mégse felel.
Aztán majd, ha dönteni kell,
Vigyázz rám!

Ez az év is úgy tűnik el,
Kérdezem, de mégse felel.
Aztán majd, ha dönteni kell,
Vigyázz rám!
Vigyázz rám!


----------



## maya_nv (2010 Október 3)

*gyűjtögető*

1 sziasztok


----------



## tu76 (2010 Október 3)

Hello mindenki!


----------



## maya_nv (2010 Október 3)

kicsit lassan de összejön 20


----------



## maya_nv (2010 Október 3)

Odafentröl csillag érkezett,
Csodálatos szerencse,hogy épp mellém esett,
Beragyogja lelkem,káprázatos élmény!
Ámulva nézem,amint szét tárja égi köntösét,
Majd rám terítve,átölelve osztja meg velem
földi létében csillagfényét.

2010-szeptember 30
R.K.


----------



## maya_nv (2010 Október 3)

*Csillagvers*

Odafentröl csillag érkezett,
Csodálatos szerencse,hogy épp mellém esett,
Beragyogja lelkem,káprázatos élmény!
Ámulva nézem,amint szét tárja égi köntösét,
Majd rám terítve,átölelve osztja meg velem
földi létében csillagfényét.

2010-szeptember 30
R.K.


----------



## maya_nv (2010 Október 3)

szép és sikeres napot kivánok


----------



## maya_nv (2010 Október 3)




----------



## maya_nv (2010 Október 3)

csizzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## maya_nv (2010 Október 3)

10


----------



## maya_nv (2010 Október 3)

11


----------



## tu76 (2010 Október 3)

mmmmm


----------



## dmary (2010 Október 3)

Még néhány hozzászólás és remélem, én is meg tudom nézni


----------



## korogyi (2010 Október 3)

de miért is?


----------



## thalesz (2010 Október 3)

sziasztok, új vagyok, de elég jónak tűnik az oldal!


----------



## thalesz (2010 Október 3)

2


----------



## thalesz (2010 Október 3)

3


----------



## thalesz (2010 Október 3)

4


----------



## thalesz (2010 Október 3)

5


----------



## thalesz (2010 Október 3)

6


----------



## thalesz (2010 Október 3)

7


----------



## thalesz (2010 Október 3)

8


----------



## thalesz (2010 Október 3)

9


----------



## thalesz (2010 Október 3)

10


----------



## thalesz (2010 Október 3)

11


----------



## thalesz (2010 Október 3)

12


----------



## thalesz (2010 Október 3)

13


----------



## thalesz (2010 Október 3)

14


----------



## thalesz (2010 Október 3)

15


----------



## thalesz (2010 Október 3)

16


----------



## dmary (2010 Október 3)

Alig várom, hogy én is megtekinthessem


----------



## thalesz (2010 Október 3)

17


----------



## thalesz (2010 Október 3)

18


----------



## thalesz (2010 Október 3)

19


----------



## thalesz (2010 Október 3)

20


----------



## thalesz (2010 Október 3)

na megvan


----------



## gval1 (2010 Október 3)

Sziasztok!

Spanyollal kapcsolatban keresgéltem és jó, hogy van ez a fórum, nemsokára jövök az én ötleteimmel is.


----------



## 4711 (2010 Október 3)

Hello szevasztok én még nagyon uj vagyok. üdv.


----------



## 4711 (2010 Október 3)

hello


----------



## 4711 (2010 Október 3)

Még új tag vagyok üdvözlök mindenkit.


----------



## tompiheroe (2010 Október 3)

20


----------



## tompiheroe (2010 Október 3)

19


----------



## tompiheroe (2010 Október 3)

18


----------



## tompiheroe (2010 Október 3)

17


----------



## tompiheroe (2010 Október 3)

16


----------



## tompiheroe (2010 Október 3)

15


----------



## tompiheroe (2010 Október 3)

14


----------



## tompiheroe (2010 Október 3)

13


----------



## tompiheroe (2010 Október 3)

12


----------



## tompiheroe (2010 Október 3)

11


----------



## tompiheroe (2010 Október 3)

10


----------



## tompiheroe (2010 Október 3)

9


----------



## tompiheroe (2010 Október 3)

8


----------



## tompiheroe (2010 Október 3)

7


----------



## tompiheroe (2010 Október 3)

6


----------



## tompiheroe (2010 Október 3)

5


----------



## tompiheroe (2010 Október 3)

4


----------



## tompiheroe (2010 Október 3)

3


----------



## tompiheroe (2010 Október 3)

2


----------



## tompiheroe (2010 Október 3)

1 na akkor körülnézek mi is van itt : )


----------



## imregi (2010 Október 3)

hello


----------



## imregi (2010 Október 3)

11


----------



## imregi (2010 Október 3)

1valaky írta:


> szuper vagykiss


...


----------



## biglac7 (2010 Október 3)

1valaky írta:


> szuper vagykiss


itt vagyok


----------



## TinkyWinky (2010 Október 3)

hello


----------



## biglac7 (2010 Október 3)

tompiheroe írta:


> 1 na akkor körülnézek mi is van itt : )


akkor én kezdem


----------



## biglac7 (2010 Október 3)

biglac7 írta:


> akkor én kezdem


20


----------



## biglac7 (2010 Október 3)

biglac7 írta:


> 20


19


----------



## biglac7 (2010 Október 3)

biglac7 írta:


> 19


18


----------



## biglac7 (2010 Október 3)

biglac7 írta:


> 18


17


----------



## TinkyWinky (2010 Október 3)

2


----------



## biglac7 (2010 Október 3)

biglac7 írta:


> 17


16


----------



## biglac7 (2010 Október 3)

biglac7 írta:


> 16


15


----------



## biglac7 (2010 Október 3)

biglac7 írta:


> 15


14


----------



## TinkyWinky (2010 Október 3)

3


----------



## biglac7 (2010 Október 3)

biglac7 írta:


> 14


13


----------



## biglac7 (2010 Október 3)

biglac7 írta:


> 13


12kiss


----------



## biglac7 (2010 Október 3)

biglac7 írta:


> 12kiss


11


----------



## TinkyWinky (2010 Október 3)

4 :d


----------



## biglac7 (2010 Október 3)

biglac7 írta:


> 11


10


----------



## hajmasii (2010 Október 3)

????????????????


----------



## biglac7 (2010 Október 3)

biglac7 írta:


> 10


9


----------



## hajmasii (2010 Október 3)

?????????????


----------



## TinkyWinky (2010 Október 3)

5


----------



## biglac7 (2010 Október 3)

biglac7 írta:


> 9


8:11:


----------



## hajmasii (2010 Október 3)

??????????????


----------



## hajmasii (2010 Október 3)

????????????????????


----------



## biglac7 (2010 Október 3)

biglac7 írta:


> 8:11:


7


----------



## biglac7 (2010 Október 3)

biglac7 írta:


> 7


6


----------



## hajmasii (2010 Október 3)

xxx


----------



## TinkyWinky (2010 Október 3)

hello hajmasii


----------



## hajmasii (2010 Október 3)

xx


----------



## biglac7 (2010 Október 3)

biglac7 írta:


> 6


5


----------



## hajmasii (2010 Október 3)

yyyyy


----------



## biglac7 (2010 Október 3)

biglac7 írta:


> 5


4


----------



## hajmasii (2010 Október 3)

rendben


----------



## hajmasii (2010 Október 3)

köszönöm a lehetőséget


----------



## biglac7 (2010 Október 3)

biglac7 írta:


> 4


3 és indulok szétnézni


----------



## TinkyWinky (2010 Október 3)

xxxx


----------



## TinkyWinky (2010 Október 3)

:s


----------



## TinkyWinky (2010 Október 3)

wow


----------



## TinkyWinky (2010 Október 3)

10


----------



## hajmasii (2010 Október 3)

szép napot!


----------



## hajmasii (2010 Október 3)

jó éjszakát!


----------



## TinkyWinky (2010 Október 3)

11


----------



## TinkyWinky (2010 Október 3)

Jó éjt hajmasii


----------



## TinkyWinky (2010 Október 3)

13


----------



## TinkyWinky (2010 Október 3)

14


----------



## TinkyWinky (2010 Október 3)

15


----------



## TinkyWinky (2010 Október 3)

16


----------



## TinkyWinky (2010 Október 3)

17


----------



## TinkyWinky (2010 Október 3)

18


----------



## TinkyWinky (2010 Október 3)

19


----------



## harmatszabi (2010 Október 3)

*mese*

Egyszer volt


----------



## TinkyWinky (2010 Október 3)

Köszi a lehetőséget.


----------



## harmatszabi (2010 Október 3)

Hol nem volt


----------



## harmatszabi (2010 Október 3)

Volt egyszer egy vadnyugat. Ez a vadnyugat nem volt olyan messze, mint gondolnád, de azért olyan közel sem, mint hiszed.


----------



## harmatszabi (2010 Október 3)

Ez a vadnyugat a lelkedben volt. Sűrű erdő, nagy bozótos, tele olyan ragadozókkal, amiket nem ismersz, és amiktól félsz.


----------



## harmatszabi (2010 Október 3)

A vadnyugaton nem volt aki megvédjen. Féltél, mert tudtad, előbb-utóbb valaki megöl itt.


----------



## harmatszabi (2010 Október 3)

vadnyugatod rengetegében egyszer találkoztál egy érdekes kis lénnyel. Kétkedve néztétek egymást. nagyon furcsa kis lány volt. Annyira más mint te.


----------



## harmatszabi (2010 Október 3)

Egészen különböző. Csodálkoztál, hogy mit keres ez a kis lány a te saját különbejáratú vadnyugatodban.


----------



## harmatszabi (2010 Október 3)

Méregettétek egymást, néztétek, ahogyan a másik reagál a mozdulataidra... és a nagy szemek néztek rád kérdően és félve.


----------



## harmatszabi (2010 Október 3)

Mit keresel te az én vadnyugatomban? A kis lénny csak nézett rád, jgy rövid úton megtudtad, hogy nem beszéli azt a nyelvet, amit te beszélsz.


----------



## harmatszabi (2010 Október 3)

álltatok, mint cowboy-ok a prérin, az ő saját vadnyugatukban, és vártátok, hogy mikor sül el a másik pisztolya.


----------



## harmatszabi (2010 Október 3)

Csodálkozva vetted észre, hogy aki szemben áll veled, az a kis lény, az a kis létező, aki csak úgy belecsöppent a te különbejáratú vadnyugatodba - fegyvertelen. Miért is félnél?


----------



## harmatszabi (2010 Október 3)

néztál, ő nézett, vártál és ő is várt. Mit tegyek? Kérdezted magadtól és kétkedve máregetted ezt a kis lényt.


----------



## harmatszabi (2010 Október 3)

Végülis kedves kis lény - gondoltad egy idő után - és talán nem kell félnem tőle. Talá nem akar rosszat, csak ne lenne itt az én kis vadnyugatomban.


----------



## harmatszabi (2010 Október 3)

Ahol eddig olyan békés volt a helyzet. Békésen rettegtem, féltem mindentől, félje róttam az erdőket és az ismeretlent.


----------



## harmatszabi (2010 Október 3)

Félelmemet senki sem látta, hiszen ki láthatta volna, nem volt itt senki csak én meg a vagdnyugat. A félelmetes vadnyugat, az ismeretlen vadnyugat, ami eddig mégis ismerős volt , mert minden hely egy érzés.


----------



## harmatszabi (2010 Október 3)

de most ismeretlen volt az érzés amit éreztem. Olyan más, mint amiket eddig éreztem, valahogy nem éreztem magamban az erős késztetést - mint korábban mindig - hogy elmeneküljek.


----------



## harmatszabi (2010 Október 3)

olyan értelemesek voltak azok a aszemek, és megigézőek. Nem engedtek el, rab voltam már, nem csak vadnyugatom rabja, hanem ezeknek a szemeknak a rabja is.


----------



## harmatszabi (2010 Október 3)

Ez a rabság nem olyan, mint az addigi. Itt van ez a kis lány, és valahogy olyan szabaddá tesz a tudat, hogy nem vagyok egyedül, mert értelmes szemek tekintenek rám.


----------



## harmatszabi (2010 Október 3)

Értelmes szemek, nagyok és kérően néznek rám. Egyszer csak elkezdem érteni a kérdést: ugye nem bántasz?... És hirtelen olyna érzés fogott el, amit soha korábban nem éreztem - valaki tőlem fél, és nem én félek tőle


----------



## harmatszabi (2010 Október 3)

Vadnyugatom nyitva áll előtted nagyszemő kedves kis lény. Ne fél, én nem bántalak. . . . csak te se bánts engem.


----------



## harmatszabi (2010 Október 3)

Mert a szem a lélek tükre a lélek pedig a vadnyugat, amibe egymagad vagy bezárva, amíg rád nem talál valaki és kitartóan nem néz rád nagy szemeivel kérdően. 21


----------



## hugica77 (2010 Október 3)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg



sziasztok


----------



## harmatszabi (2010 Október 3)

Köszi a lehetőséget, még közben alkottam is valamit, amit nyilván senki nem olvas el, d ejól esett


----------



## hugica77 (2010 Október 3)

szerettem volna a 4.o szövegértés felmérést megszerezni az apácai kiadótól köszi
/az aranyalma/


----------



## hugica77 (2010 Október 3)

valaki tud segíteni


----------



## hugica77 (2010 Október 3)

de én olvasom harmatszabi


----------



## hugica77 (2010 Október 3)

és nagyon szép dolgokat irtál


----------



## hugica77 (2010 Október 3)

te Szabolcs vagy Szabina vagy


----------



## hugica77 (2010 Október 3)

itt vagy még


----------



## hugica77 (2010 Október 3)

vagy csak a nagy senkinek irogatok?


----------



## hugica77 (2010 Október 3)

hahóóóó


----------



## hugica77 (2010 Október 3)

valaki


----------



## hugica77 (2010 Október 3)

úgylátszik hogy egyedül maradtam


----------



## hugica77 (2010 Október 3)

nem akar válaszolni senki


----------



## hugica77 (2010 Október 3)

pedig itt azt írja a gép hogy ketten vagyunk most itt


----------



## hugica77 (2010 Október 3)

de nem válaszol


----------



## hugica77 (2010 Október 3)

senki


----------



## hugica77 (2010 Október 3)

nekem


----------



## hugica77 (2010 Október 3)

:9::4:


----------



## hugica77 (2010 Október 3)

örülök hogy éni is itt lehetek


----------



## hugica77 (2010 Október 3)

joi


----------



## hugica77 (2010 Október 3)

oké


----------



## hugica77 (2010 Október 3)

:0:szuper ez az oldal


----------



## stingray (2010 Október 4)

f


----------



## frincike (2010 Október 4)

*beköszönés*

Sziasztok!
Szeretnék már végre belépni!


----------



## frincike (2010 Október 4)

Már két napja itt vagyok!


----------



## frincike (2010 Október 4)

hajrá Mo


----------



## frincike (2010 Október 4)

végre!


----------



## frincike (2010 Október 4)

Jó lett!


----------



## frincike (2010 Október 4)

nekem


----------



## frincike (2010 Október 4)

sem válaszol


----------



## frincike (2010 Október 4)

sajnos senki


----------



## frincike (2010 Október 4)

a


----------



## frincike (2010 Október 4)

s


----------



## frincike (2010 Október 4)

d


----------



## frincike (2010 Október 4)

f


----------



## frincike (2010 Október 4)

h


----------



## frincike (2010 Október 4)

j


----------



## frincike (2010 Október 4)

k


----------



## frincike (2010 Október 4)

l


----------



## frincike (2010 Október 4)

é


----------



## frincike (2010 Október 4)

á


----------



## frincike (2010 Október 4)

w


----------



## frincike (2010 Október 4)

m


----------



## frincike (2010 Október 4)

mh


----------



## litt (2010 Október 4)

lk


----------



## litt (2010 Október 4)

2


----------



## litt (2010 Október 4)

3


----------



## litt (2010 Október 4)

4


----------



## venoki (2010 Október 4)




----------



## litt (2010 Október 4)

5


----------



## litt (2010 Október 4)

megy ez, csak picit lassú


----------



## litt (2010 Október 4)

7


----------



## litt (2010 Október 4)

8


----------



## litt (2010 Október 4)

9


----------



## litt (2010 Október 4)

10


----------



## litt (2010 Október 4)

11


----------



## litt (2010 Október 4)

12


----------



## litt (2010 Október 4)

13


----------



## litt (2010 Október 4)

14


----------



## litt (2010 Október 4)

15


----------



## litt (2010 Október 4)

16


----------



## litt (2010 Október 4)

17


----------



## venoki (2010 Október 4)




----------



## litt (2010 Október 4)

18


----------



## litt (2010 Október 4)

19


----------



## litt (2010 Október 4)

20


----------



## litt (2010 Október 4)

Öröm és bódogság...


----------



## venoki (2010 Október 4)

:d


----------



## venoki (2010 Október 4)




----------



## lehurament (2010 Október 4)

Solvere volo et solvi volo.


----------



## lehurament (2010 Október 4)

Salvare volo et salvari volo.


----------



## lehurament (2010 Október 4)

Generare volo et generari volo.


----------



## lehurament (2010 Október 4)

Cantare volo et cantari volo.


----------



## lehurament (2010 Október 4)

Saltate cuncti!


----------



## lehurament (2010 Október 4)

Ornare volo et ornari volo.


----------



## lehurament (2010 Október 4)

Lucerna sum tibi, ille qui me vides.


----------



## lehurament (2010 Október 4)

Janua sum tibi, quicunque me pulsas.


----------



## lehurament (2010 Október 4)

Qui vides quod ago, tace opera mea.


----------



## lehurament (2010 Október 4)

Oldani vagyom es oldodni vagyom.


----------



## lehurament (2010 Október 4)

*Üdvözíteni vágyom és üdvözülni vágyom.*


----------



## lehurament (2010 Október 4)

*Nemzeni vágyom és megfoganni vágyom.*


----------



## lehurament (2010 Október 4)

*Dalolni vágyom és dalláválni vágyom.*


----------



## lehurament (2010 Október 4)

*Mind táncoljatok!*


----------



## lehurament (2010 Október 4)

*Ékesíteni vágyom és ékeskedni vágyom.*


----------



## lehurament (2010 Október 4)

*Lámpád vagyok, ha látsz engem.*


----------



## lehurament (2010 Október 4)

*Ajtód vagyok, ha zörgetsz rajtam.*


----------



## lehurament (2010 Október 4)

*Ki látod, mit teszek, hallgasd el a munkám.*


----------



## lehurament (2010 Október 4)

*Weöres Sándor*


----------



## lehurament (2010 Október 4)

*
A teljesség felé*


----------



## lehurament (2010 Október 4)

.


----------



## venoki (2010 Október 4)




----------



## venoki (2010 Október 4)

:d


----------



## Salina (2010 Október 4)

Köszi Melitta!


----------



## Salina (2010 Október 4)




----------



## Salina (2010 Október 4)

és lészen három...


----------



## venoki (2010 Október 4)




----------



## venoki (2010 Október 4)




----------



## csillout (2010 Október 4)




----------



## balazs74 (2010 Október 4)

nem rossz.


----------



## Salina (2010 Október 4)

még egy köszönet


----------



## Salina (2010 Október 4)

5


----------



## Salina (2010 Október 4)

...


----------



## Salina (2010 Október 4)

7kisskiss


----------



## Salina (2010 Október 4)

köszönet


----------



## Salina (2010 Október 4)




----------



## Salina (2010 Október 4)

jóóó ez a hely:55:


----------



## Salina (2010 Október 4)

hah...:4:


----------



## Salina (2010 Október 4)




----------



## visseragnes (2010 Október 4)

*Jelentett elem*

Szeretettel köszöntök mindenkit


----------



## Salina (2010 Október 4)

remek!


----------



## Salina (2010 Október 4)

jó ez a fórum!!


----------



## Salina (2010 Október 4)

..... nah még egy .........


----------



## Salina (2010 Október 4)

sosam lesz meg... a 20


----------



## Salina (2010 Október 4)

még négy


----------



## Salina (2010 Október 4)

még három....................


----------



## Salina (2010 Október 4)

még kettő


----------



## Salina (2010 Október 4)

kiss


----------



## istvanka500 (2010 Október 4)

Sziasztok


----------



## istvanka500 (2010 Október 4)

meg nemtudommennyi


----------



## szcz.swit (2010 Október 4)

*idézet*

Meggyőződésem szerint a valódi barátság egy olyan építmény, mely egy erős alapon, és négy szilárd pilléren nyugszik.


----------



## szcz.swit (2010 Október 4)

Az erős alap a bizalom, mert e nélkül nincs barátság.
A négy pillér pedig a következő:


----------



## szcz.swit (2010 Október 4)

- a közös pontok 
- a "bajban terem" próbája. 
- az idő tényezője 
- a kölcsönösség tartó-oszlopa kiss


----------



## szcz.swit (2010 Október 4)

“Egyetlen parancs van, a többi csak tanács:
igyekezz úgy érezni, gondolkozni, cselekedni, hogy mindennek javára legyél.
Egyetlen ismeret van, a többi csak toldás:
Alattad a föld, fölötted az ég, benned a létra.”
(*Weöres Sándor*)


----------



## szcz.swit (2010 Október 4)

“Az ember nem az adott körülmények, hanem az általa választott hozzáállás folytán boldog.” (*Hugh Downs*)


----------



## szcz.swit (2010 Október 4)

“Ne rohanj, és ne emészd magad. Csak látogatóba jöttél ide, ezért állj meg és érezd a virágok illatát.” (*Walter Hagen*)


----------



## szcz.swit (2010 Október 4)

“Úgy vélem, csakis egyszer élhetjük meg az életet. Ha tehát akad bennem jóság, amit kimutathatok, vagy akad olyan jó cselekedet, amivel megkönnyíthetem bármely embertársam életét, most kell megtennem, nem késlekedhetem vagy feledkezhetem meg erről, hiszen soha többé nem fogok erre járni.”
(*William Penn*)


----------



## szcz.swit (2010 Október 4)

“Az élet rövid, ezért nincs sok időnk megörvendeztetni azok szívét, akik velünk együtt utaznak ezen a ködös úton. Siessünk hát szeretni! Siessünk kedvesek lenni.” (*Henri-Frédéric Amiel*)


----------



## szcz.swit (2010 Október 4)

“Őrizkedjünk azoktól, akik lekicsinylik törekvéseinket! A törpék mindig így tesznek, míg az igazán nagyok azt éreztetik velünk, hogy mi is azzá válhatunk.” (*Mark Twain*)


----------



## szcz.swit (2010 Október 4)

“Gondolkodásmódunk befészkeli magát életünkbe. Erősebb befolyást gyakorol ránk, mint legmeghittebb társas kapcsolataink. Legbizalmasabb barátaink nem alakíthatnak annyit életünkön, mint dédelgetett gondolataink.” (*J. W. Teal*)


----------



## szcz.swit (2010 Október 4)

“Megkaphatsz bármit, ha eléggé akarod. Csak olyan túláradó lelkesedéssel kell akarnod, amely kitör a tested fogságából és eggyé válik a mindenséget teremtő erőkkel.” (*Sheila Graham*)


----------



## szcz.swit (2010 Október 4)

“Nagy akaraterő nélkül nincs nagy tehetség sem.” (*Honoré De Balzac*


----------



## szcz.swit (2010 Október 4)

“A győzni akarás mit sem ér, ha nincs meg az akaraterőnk a felkészüléshez.” (*Juma Ikangaa*)


----------



## szcz.swit (2010 Október 4)

“Sok kis ember sok kis helyen, miközben sok kis dolgot megtesz, megváltoztathatja a világ arcát.” (*Mandinka szólásmondás, Afrika*)


----------



## szcz.swit (2010 Október 4)

“Az élet egyik legszebb jutalma, hogy miközben az ember másokon segít, egyben önmagán is segít.” (*Ralph Waldo Emerson*)


----------



## szcz.swit (2010 Október 4)

“A boldogsághoz két út vezet. Vagy csökkentjük a vágyainkat, vagy növeljük lehetőségeinket. Ha bölcs vagy, mindkettőt megteszed.” (*Benjamin Franklin*)


----------



## bernisoad (2010 Október 4)

sziasztok


----------



## szcz.swit (2010 Október 4)

“Ha padlón vagy, szedj fel onnan valamit!” (*Sophie Magory*)


----------



## szcz.swit (2010 Október 4)

szia


----------



## szcz.swit (2010 Október 4)

“Az Úr félelme életet jelent: az ember elégedetten alszik, nem éri veszedelem.”
(*Magyar Bibliatársulat újfordítású Bibliája**- A Példabeszédek könyve *


----------



## szcz.swit (2010 Október 4)

“A férfinak nincs joga fizikai edzés területén amatőrnek lennie. Szégyen számára anélkül megöregedni, hogy látta volna azt a szépséget és erőt, amire a teste képes.” (*Szókratész*)


----------



## Ilonka61 (2010 Október 4)

szia


----------



## Ilonka61 (2010 Október 4)

biztos jó


----------



## Ilonka61 (2010 Október 4)

ez az


----------



## Ilonka61 (2010 Október 4)

oldal


----------



## crissie (2010 Október 4)

*Hello*

Sziasztok! 
Nagyon jónak találom az oldalt, sok érdekes dolgot találtam már.
Szép napot kívánok mindenkinek!


----------



## crissie (2010 Október 4)

"Mindig adatik egy út, amely kivezet a mélységekből. Lehet, hogy keskeny és veszélyes, de ha elhiszed, hogy létezik, megnyílik előtted, s olyan biztonságosan haladhatsz rajta, mint macskák a háztetőn."


----------



## crissie (2010 Október 4)

"Tiéd lehet bármi, amit csak akarsz, ha igazán, ha szíved mélyéből akarod. Oly szenvedéllyel kell akarnod, mely átsüt a bőrödön, és egyesül az erőkkel, melyek a világot teremtették."
(Sheila Graham)


----------



## crissie (2010 Október 4)

Ha azt tartod, elveszett vagy, akkor el is vesztél.
Ha azt hiszed, nem mered megtenni, akkor nem is mered majd megtenni.
Ha nyerni szeretnél, de úgy véled, nem tudsz nyerni, majdnem lehetetlen, hogy sikerüljön.
Ha azt tartod, hogy veszíteni fogsz, veszítettél.

Mert odakinn a világban látni fogod, hogy a siker az ember akaratával kezdődik.

MINDEN RAJTAD ÁLL.

Nem egy futamot veszítettek el, mielőtt még egy lépést is megtettek volna.
Sok gyáva vallott már kudarcot, mielőtt még belekezdett volna művébe.
Nagy dolgokban gondolkodj, s tetteid nőni fognak.
Gondolkodj kicsiben - le fogsz maradni.
Higgy abban, hogy tudsz és tudni fogsz.

MINDEN RAJTAD ÁLL.

Ha úgy véled, kitagadtak, akkor kitagadott vagy.
Nagyban kell gondolkodnod, hogy felemelkedj.
Önmagadban kell bizonyosnak lenned ahhoz, hogy valamit is elérj.
Az élet viadalait nem mindig az erősebbek és gyorsabbak vívják.
Ám előbb-utóbb az lesz a győztes, aki hisz abban, hogy tud.


----------



## crissie (2010 Október 4)

„Ha tudsz egy szóval úgy fordítani a dolgon,

hogy megvilágosodjék a kérdés,

akkor miért ködösítesz?

Ha tudsz egy mosollyal más arcára mosolyt csalni,

akkor miért pártolod a mogorvaságot?

Ha tudsz egy kézmozdulattal másokon segíteni,

miért tartod karjaidat béna lustaságban?

Ha tudsz szeretni, miért várod el,

hogy előbb mások szeressenek?”

/ Tatiosz /


----------



## imo68 (2010 Október 4)

**



Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


Szép jó napot mindenkinek!


----------



## crissie (2010 Október 4)

"Nem az a fájdalom, mitől könnyes lesz a szemed,

hanem az, amit mosolyogva kell elviselned"

/Saurian/


----------



## crissie (2010 Október 4)

Gondoltam nem csak beköszönök, hanem megosztok veletek pár klassz gondolatot. Remélem nem bánjátok.


----------



## crissie (2010 Október 4)

“Nincsenek véletlenek, minden a gondolataidban gyökerezik – abban, hogy mit akarsz, és mit tudsz meglátni egy fordulat mögött.” (Tatiosz)


----------



## crissie (2010 Október 4)

“Ha valakivel találkozol, gondolj arra, hogy a találkozás mögött ezer és ezeregy ok rejlik. Minden emberi kapcsolat szent egymásratalálás. A másik emberben önmagad másik felét ismered fel, minden vonásában saját vonásaidat látod meg. Amit róla gondolsz, magadról gondolod. Amit vele teszel, magaddal teszed. Amit róla képzelsz, azt magadról képzeled. Mindaz, amit neki kívánsz, egy napon veled fog megtörténni.” (Tatiosz)


----------



## crissie (2010 Október 4)

“Bár bánat a szívnek távoli dolgok után vágyódni, vágyaidat ne tekintsd hiábavalónak: ami mára megvalósult, tegnap még képzelet volt.” (Tatiosz)


----------



## imo68 (2010 Október 4)

Csak csatlakozni tudok. Nagyon színvonalas oldal!


----------



## crissie (2010 Október 4)

“Te magad vagy az az erő, amely életre hívja a történéseket – a jót, a rosszat egyaránt. Rajtad áll, melyikre tartod magad érdemesnek: helyes gondolkodással a szerencsét idézed meg, vagy gondolkodás nélkül cselekszel, és bajokat zúdítasz az életedre. Rajtad múlik, bearanyozod-e napjaidat vagy feketére fested magad körül a világot.” (Tatiosz)


----------



## crissie (2010 Október 4)

“A beszéd képessége emberi kiváltság, a hallgatni tudás emberi kiválóság. A kimondott szavak mögött szándékok rejlenek; a hallgatásba bölcs megértés, türelem, tisztelet vegyül. Egy embert inkább hallgatásából, semmint beszédéből ismerhetünk meg – vagyis abból, hogy kellő pillanatban hallgatni tud.” (Tatiosz)


----------



## imo68 (2010 Október 4)

Nem bánjuk!


----------



## crissie (2010 Október 4)

Bizony, követelem, mert szeretem, és mert szeretem, jogom van a szeméhez, a mosolyához, a kezéhez, az ajkához, az érintéséhez, a ruhájához, mindenhez, ami őt jelenti..., mert szeretem.


----------



## crissie (2010 Október 4)

Akkor jó  Köszi


----------



## crissie (2010 Október 4)

Néha nem is kell sok, hogy az álmok valóra váljanak, csak meg kell látni a valóságban az álmot.


----------



## zoleezenta123 (2010 Október 4)

szia


----------



## crissie (2010 Október 4)

Aki kíváncsi, hamar megöregszik. Aki nem kíváncsi, szintén.


----------



## crissie (2010 Október 4)

Szia


----------



## zoleezenta123 (2010 Október 4)

*20*

ugy is


----------



## imo68 (2010 Október 4)

Én is megosztok Veletek néhány kedvencet!


----------



## zoleezenta123 (2010 Október 4)

összeszedem


----------



## imo68 (2010 Október 4)

zoleezenta123 írta:


> szia


Szia!


----------



## zoleezenta123 (2010 Október 4)

a


----------



## crissie (2010 Október 4)

"Az élet nem arról szól,hogy várjuk a vihar elvonulását,
hanem arról,hogy megtanuljuk,hogyan kell táncolni az esőben....."


----------



## crissie (2010 Október 4)

Szuper, várom..


----------



## zoleezenta123 (2010 Október 4)

csak


----------



## zoleezenta123 (2010 Október 4)

még egy


----------



## zoleezenta123 (2010 Október 4)

pár


----------



## crissie (2010 Október 4)

A bögrék szabálya
Ha valaki mindig pöttyös bögrét akart, erre vágyott, de nincsen a közelben egy bögre sem, az ember hajlamos inni a kristálypohárból is. Azután, ahogy telik az idő, egyre jobban zavarja, hogy kristálypohárból kell innia, így elkezdi rávenni a kristálypoharat, hogy legyen már bögre. Ha valaki bögrét szeretne, igyon abból, s hagyja, hogy más boldog legyen a kristálypohárral. Ez a bögrék szabálya.


----------



## imo68 (2010 Október 4)

Kerüld a részeg embert, hogy téged se molesztáljanak hasonló állapotban.


----------



## zoleezenta123 (2010 Október 4)

még mindig


----------



## imo68 (2010 Október 4)

A szerelem a válasz, de amíg a válaszra vársz, a szex felvet néhány nagyon érdekes kérdést.


----------



## imo68 (2010 Október 4)

Ne menj oda, hol nem hívnak, oda siess, ahol várnak.


----------



## imo68 (2010 Október 4)

Vannak pillanatok, amikor az élet bizonyos embereket elválaszt egymástól, csak azért, hogy mindketten megértsék, milyen sokat jelentenek egymásnak.


----------



## imo68 (2010 Október 4)

Csak az tér vissza hozzánk, akit elengedünk.


----------



## imo68 (2010 Október 4)

Boldog, ki serlegét fenékig
Nem hajtja fel élet-torán,
Otthagyja ünnepét korán,
Regényét nem forgatja végig,
S megválik tőle könnyedén,
Mint Anyegintól válok én.


----------



## imo68 (2010 Október 4)

Törjön százegyszer százszor-tört varázs:
Hát elbocsátlak még egyszer, utólszor,
Ha hitted, hogy még mindig tartalak
S hitted, hogy kell még elbocsáttatás.


----------



## imo68 (2010 Október 4)

Nekem a tele Holdak,
Az együtt-nézettek,
Szépek lesznek, mert szépek voltak
S a fogadásunk
Nekem ma sem egy útált, ócska folt:
Megbolondulnál, ha tudnád,
Miket juttat eszembe
A vándor, téli tele Hold.


----------



## imo68 (2010 Október 4)

Húsból és csontból felépülő birodalmunk határain belül határtalan őserdőt találunk, amelyet napfényes tisztások törnek át. A nyílt tisztásokon pedig vidámparkok, állatkertek, cirkuszi sátrak, könyvtárak, múzeumok és színházak várnak, újabb és újabb vidékek tárulnak fel, különösebbek még a Mars tájainál is.


----------



## imo68 (2010 Október 4)

A hazugság fokozatai. A legfejlettebb és legveszélyesebb: amikor önmagunknak hazudunk, anélkül, hogy tudnánk róla.


----------



## imo68 (2010 Október 4)

Ha a kacsa nem tud úszni, nem a víz a hülye.


----------



## imo68 (2010 Október 4)

Ha a szüleidnek nincs gyereke, nagy valószínűséggel neked sem lesz.


----------



## imo68 (2010 Október 4)

A szerelem olyan, mint egy kád forró víz – nyakig elmerülsz benne, aztán szép lassan kihűl.


----------



## imo68 (2010 Október 4)

Tinta meghalt a művészetért, azóta őrzik emlékét.


----------



## imo68 (2010 Október 4)

Ha az ember szerelmes, akkor mindent szabad. Akkor miénk a bolondok szabadsága!


----------



## imo68 (2010 Október 4)

A szerelem a legrégibb, legújabb, páratlan világesemény. Friedrich Rückert


----------



## szbetti13 (2010 Október 4)

hell


----------



## szbetti13 (2010 Október 4)




----------



## m3200gt (2010 Október 4)

*20 hozzászólás *

egy


----------



## szbetti13 (2010 Október 4)

.....


----------



## m3200gt (2010 Október 4)

*20 hozzászólás *

kettő


----------



## m3200gt (2010 Október 4)

*3*

három


----------



## m3200gt (2010 Október 4)

*4*

20 hozzászólás


----------



## m3200gt (2010 Október 4)

*5*

5


----------



## viky91 (2010 Október 4)

Hali everybody!


----------



## m3200gt (2010 Október 4)

*6*

6


----------



## szbetti13 (2010 Október 4)

8


----------



## m3200gt (2010 Október 4)

*77*

7


----------



## m3200gt (2010 Október 4)

8


----------



## szbetti13 (2010 Október 4)

7


----------



## m3200gt (2010 Október 4)

9


----------



## m3200gt (2010 Október 4)

szbetti13 írta:


> 7



majd nem összezavartál.


----------



## crissie (2010 Október 4)

Köszi  Érdemes volt várni


----------



## m3200gt (2010 Október 4)

11


----------



## szbetti13 (2010 Október 4)

hi


----------



## m3200gt (2010 Október 4)

12 mire? 
ha nem vagyok indiszkrét


----------



## crissie (2010 Október 4)

Hello


----------



## m3200gt (2010 Október 4)

tizenhárom vagy 12/b


----------



## szbetti13 (2010 Október 4)

12


----------



## m3200gt (2010 Október 4)

14
Hi!


----------



## balazs74 (2010 Október 4)

hello, itt vagyok1


----------



## balazs74 (2010 Október 4)

2


----------



## m3200gt (2010 Október 4)

15
ez nem jött be már az előbb sem 

és most már, mint Sólyomszem sasolok.


----------



## balazs74 (2010 Október 4)

3


----------



## balazs74 (2010 Október 4)

4


----------



## m3200gt (2010 Október 4)

16

már csak 4


----------



## balazs74 (2010 Október 4)

5


----------



## balazs74 (2010 Október 4)

6


----------



## m3200gt (2010 Október 4)

17
már egyenesben vagyok.


----------



## balazs74 (2010 Október 4)

jó ez az oldal7


----------



## m3200gt (2010 Október 4)

18


----------



## balazs74 (2010 Október 4)

tetszik8


----------



## m3200gt (2010 Október 4)

19

éééééss


----------



## balazs74 (2010 Október 4)

sok datás dolog van 9


----------



## m3200gt (2010 Október 4)

20 tádám!


----------



## balazs74 (2010 Október 4)

jó dolog ez10


----------



## balazs74 (2010 Október 4)

könnyű haszn álni11


----------



## balazs74 (2010 Október 4)

na még kilencet 12


----------



## balazs74 (2010 Október 4)

még nyolc 13


----------



## balazs74 (2010 Október 4)

dehogy is nyolc, hat 14


----------



## balazs74 (2010 Október 4)

ez a tizenötödik!


----------



## balazs74 (2010 Október 4)

16. Királyságot!!!!!


----------



## m3200gt (2010 Október 4)

:shock:és még 2 nap.....


----------



## balazs74 (2010 Október 4)

éljen a magyar királyság!!!!!


----------



## balazs74 (2010 Október 4)

19.


----------



## balazs74 (2010 Október 4)

és ez a XX.


----------



## viky91 (2010 Október 4)

Jó magyarnak lenni, mert egy olyan nyelvet mondhatok anyanyelvemnek, amelyről a külföldiek még csak álmodni sem merik, hogy valaha is megtanulhatják!!


----------



## viky91 (2010 Október 4)

Most ide írogassak csak úgy, értelmetlen badarságokat? Inkább keresek olyat ahol hasznos dolgokról társalgunk.


----------



## Ridik (2010 Október 4)

hali kell az 20 hozzászólás mert nem lesz meg az Albert Hoffam-os könyv  
1


----------



## magyarvica (2010 Október 4)

Akkor folytatom a küldetésem...


----------



## magyarvica (2010 Október 4)




----------



## Ridik (2010 Október 4)

2. haladok Hoffmann bácsi


----------



## Ridik (2010 Október 4)

3. Igyekszem


----------



## Ridik (2010 Október 4)

négy...


----------



## magyarvica (2010 Október 4)

A pszichiáter várótermében két páciens álldogál. Kérdezi egyik a másiktól:
- Ön most érkezett, vagy már távozni készül?
- Kérem, ha én azt tudnám, akkor nem lennék itt.


----------



## Ridik (2010 Október 4)

5 fél5


----------



## Ridik (2010 Október 4)

6 negyed hat


----------



## magyarvica (2010 Október 4)

A pszichiáter meglátogatja a betegeit. Bemegy a szobába és látja, hogy az egyik ember hadonászik a levegőben, a másik pedig fejjel lefelé lóg a mennyezetről. Kérdezi a hadonászótól, hogy mit csinál.
- Nem látja, hogy épp egy deszkát próbálok kettéfűrészelni? - hangzik a válasz.
- És a barátja mit csinál ott fejjel lefelé lógva? - kérdi az orvos.
- Ja, ő lámpának képzeli magát - feleli a beteg.
- Nem szólna neki, hogy fejezze be, már egészen lila a feje! - jegyzi meg a doktor.
- Mit akar? Hogy sötétben fűrészeljek?


----------



## Ridik (2010 Október 4)

7 fél hét  sajnálok minden olvasót ezért 
bocsi


----------



## magyarvica (2010 Október 4)

Ne szidd a bacilusokat: sok emberben csak ők képviselik a kultúrát.


----------



## magyarvica (2010 Október 4)

Józan életű kőműves brigád munkát keres! Mottónk: Ha megáll, fal; ha leborul, járda. Valamire jó lesz.


----------



## Ridik (2010 Október 4)

8 lassan haladok--


----------



## Sziszó1985 (2010 Október 4)

Hahó Mindenki! Örülök, h van lehetőség óravázlatokat, tervezeteket megtekinteni.


----------



## magyarvica (2010 Október 4)

Ha Ádám és Éva kínaiak lettek volna, akkor megeszik a kígyót, az almát meg hagyták volna a picsába.


----------



## Ridik (2010 Október 4)

9 Kisferenc...


----------



## istvanka500 (2010 Október 4)

Ez tetszik


----------



## magyarvica (2010 Október 4)

Készen is vagyok.


----------



## Ridik (2010 Október 4)

10


----------



## Sziszó1985 (2010 Október 4)

Sajnos, holnapra kell az óravázlat, ...


----------



## istvanka500 (2010 Október 4)

Ez a viccmeseles jo otlet


----------



## Ridik (2010 Október 4)

11


----------



## Sziszó1985 (2010 Október 4)

így én sem írok építő hozzászólásokat...


----------



## Sziszó1985 (2010 Október 4)

most jön a 4 ...


----------



## Sziszó1985 (2010 Október 4)

5


----------



## Ridik (2010 Október 4)

juj


----------



## Ridik (2010 Október 4)

13 már csak 7


----------



## Sziszó1985 (2010 Október 4)

Jó kis viccek, de ha az ember siet...


----------



## Ridik (2010 Október 4)

.....sjjd


----------



## Sziszó1985 (2010 Október 4)

bla-bla


----------



## Sziszó1985 (2010 Október 4)

mármint ez van írva a kiscsajszim sapkájára


----------



## Sziszó1985 (2010 Október 4)

de tényleg


----------



## Sziszó1985 (2010 Október 4)

jól elszórakozgatok itt


----------



## Sziszó1985 (2010 Október 4)

úgyis matekra készülök...1, 2,...,20!!


----------



## Sziszó1985 (2010 Október 4)

.


----------



## istvanka500 (2010 Október 4)

11.5


----------



## Sziszó1985 (2010 Október 4)

a bűvös 13!! nem lehetne kívánni, h a 20ashoz ugorjunk?


----------



## istvanka500 (2010 Október 4)

igy igaz\\m/


----------



## Sziszó1985 (2010 Október 4)

krrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Sziszó1985 (2010 Október 4)

ez egyre unalmasabbbbb


----------



## istvanka500 (2010 Október 4)

17


----------



## Sziszó1985 (2010 Október 4)

klassz ez a rock bólogató fiúcska


----------



## Sziszó1985 (2010 Október 4)

először azt hittem, kukac ...) bocsii


----------



## Sziszó1985 (2010 Október 4)

pom-pom


----------



## Sziszó1985 (2010 Október 4)

süsü


----------



## Sziszó1985 (2010 Október 4)

már nincs ötletem. pá


----------



## istvanka500 (2010 Október 4)

Csak tudnam hol tartok


----------



## istvanka500 (2010 Október 4)

nekem se


----------



## istvanka500 (2010 Október 4)

13


----------



## istvanka500 (2010 Október 4)

14


----------



## istvanka500 (2010 Október 4)

15


----------



## istvanka500 (2010 Október 4)

17?


----------



## skeletor (2010 Október 4)

Helló Mindenki!


----------



## istvanka500 (2010 Október 4)

18


----------



## skeletor (2010 Október 4)

Ez egy jó topik!


----------



## istvanka500 (2010 Október 4)

1 hiiijan 20


----------



## skeletor (2010 Október 4)

Hajrá Istvánka!


----------



## istvanka500 (2010 Október 4)

vegre


----------



## skeletor (2010 Október 4)

Grat.


----------



## skeletor (2010 Október 4)

Lehet itt viccelődni?


----------



## skeletor (2010 Október 4)

Biztos lehet.


----------



## skeletor (2010 Október 4)

Bunkó Télapó megy a havas utcán, éjfélre jár az idő, minden csendes, így hát nekibátorodik, és köpdösve megy végig a városon át. Odaér egy kirakat elé, belenéz, és látja, hogy véletlenül leköpte magát is. Nézi, nézi önmagát, és tűnődve megszólal: 
- Mikulás?


----------



## skeletor (2010 Október 4)

Fellövik az első magyar űrhajót. Legénysége két disznó és egy rendőr. Beállnak a föld-körüli pályára. A pesti irányítóállomásról megy a jel felfelé, beleszól egy tiszt: - Egyes számú legénységet kérném a mikrofonhoz!
- Röf-röf-röf, egyes számú disznó vagyok.
- Mondja el, mi a feladata!
Megszólal a disznó:
- Jelentem, van előttem negyven gomb, azoknak a kezelése, s a Jupiter bolygó megfigyelése.
- Rendben, küldje ide a kettes számú legénységet!
- Röf-röf-röf, kettes számú disznó vagyok.
- Mondja el, mi a feladata!
- Jelentem, van előttem ötven gomb, azoknak a kezelése, s a Mars bolygó megfigyelése.
- Köszönöm, küldje ide a következőt!
- Halló, Kovács kettő tizedes vagyok.
- Mondja el, mi a feladata!
- Jelentem, gombokhoz nem nyúlni, disznókat etetni.


----------



## skeletor (2010 Október 4)

Elmegy a Debil család horgászni. Kifognak egy aranyhalat, mire az megszólal:
- Ha visszadobtok, teljesítem három kívánságotokat.
Megszólal a kisgyerek:
- Sünit, sünit !
Az apa:
- Sünit anyád picsájába !
- Vedd ki, vedd ki !


----------



## skeletor (2010 Október 4)

Miért nem jöttél le este a kocsmába? Marha érdekes dolog volt... Sztriptíz.
- Sztriptíz a kocsmában? Az meg milyen?
- Hát a Juliska kiállt a kocsma közepére, és lehányta a ruháját.


----------



## skeletor (2010 Október 4)

A programozó megy haza éjjel egykor részegen a munkahelyéről az albérletébe. Egyszer csak elé veti magát egy kicsi béka.
Mivel nem sikerül elsőre ráugrania a kis jószágra, a béka gyorsan kiabálni kezd: 
- Programozó! Programozó! Én egy elvarázsolt, szépséges királykisasszony vagyok, akit egy gonosz boszorka változtatott át! Csókolj meg, akkor visszaváltozom, és már mint bűbájos királylány megcsókollak!
- Hö-hö. - mondta a programozó, és zsebre tette a békát.
A 4-es villamoson egyszer csak hallja, hogy a béka mocorog a zsebében, hát kiveszi: 
- Programozó! Programozó! Csókolj meg, meglátod, szép királyleánnyá változom, utána egy egész hétig azt csinálsz velem, amit akarsz!
- Hö-hö. - és zsebre teszi. 
Hazaér, megint érzi, hogy mocorog a béka.
- Mondd már meg, miért nem akarod, hogy visszaváltozzam királyleánnyá, és egy álló hétig minden kívánságod teljesítsem?
- Tudod, királylány, rengeteg a munkám, stresszben élek, alig vagyok otthon, egy királylány púp lenne a hátamon. De egy beszélő béka - hö-hö - az cool!


----------



## skeletor (2010 Október 4)

-Pistike, mit mond a kutya??? 
-Vau-Vau! 
-És mit mond a cica??? 
-Nyau-nyau! 
-És az EGÉR mit mond??? 
-CLICK-CLICK!


----------



## skeletor (2010 Október 4)

A farkas részegen támolyog az erdőben. Anyuszika arra megy a biciklijén, és odaszól neki:
-Hagydabba az ivást, Farkas, és inkább költsd másra a pénzed! De a farkas rá sem hederít. Egyhónap múlva a nyuszika egy motorralszáguld az erdőben, és majdnemelüti a dülöngélő farkast.
Megint odaszól neki:
- Csóró vagy, Farkas, és az is maradsz, ha állandóan italra költöd a pénzed!
Pár napmúlva a a farkas egy csodálatos sportkocsivalment az erdőben. Találkozott a nyuszikával:
- Te Farkas, honnan szereztél pénzt erre agyönyörű kocsira?
-kérdezte.
-Visszavittem az üres üvegeket!


----------



## skeletor (2010 Október 4)

Pistike ujjongva szalad az anyukájához:
- Anya, kaptam az iskolában két pirosat meg egy feketét.
- Jól, van, kisfiam megjutatlmazlak, itt egy százas.
Pistike fut az apukájához is.
- Apa, kaptam az iskolában két pirosat, meg egy feketét.
- Jól, van, ügyes vagy. Itt egy százas.
Fut a nagyihoz is.
- Nagyi, kaptam az iskolában két pirosat meg egy feketét.
- Ügyes vagy, itt egy ötvenes. De mondd csak, miért kaptad a feketét?
- Mert beírtam magamnak két pirosat...


----------



## skeletor (2010 Október 4)

Moricka egy nagyon élethű legyet rajzol az iskolában az asztalra. A tanitó oda megy, ráüt és nagyon fáj a keze.
Behívja Móricka apukáját és panaszkodik:
- A fia egy olyan élethű legyet rajzolt az asztalra, hogy ráütöttem és eltört a kezem.
Erre az apa:
- Nekem mondja egy olyan élethű pi**t rajzolt az ajtóra hogy azóta is szálkás a fa***m.


----------



## skeletor (2010 Október 4)

A Kawasakis a Hondás meg a Simsonos fekszik a korházban. Bemegy az ápolónő és megkérdzi a Kawasakist: 
- Hát magával mi történt? 
- Mentem a Hondás haverommal 300-al, jött a kanyar, bevettem, jött a kanyar, bevettem és hirtelen kisodróttam. 
- Hú, ez durva - mondja az ápolónő, majd oda lép a Hondáshoz. 
- És magával mi történt? 
- A Kawasakis haverommal 300-al mentünk, vettük a kanyarokat és kisodróttam. 
- Ez igen. 
Végül odalép a Simsonoshoz, aki tetőtől talpig gipszban fekszik. 
- Jézusom, magával mi történt? 
- Mentem a Simsonommal 50-el, elment mellettem a Kawasakis meg a Hondás 300-al, azt hittem, hogy leállt a motor és leszáltam róla.


----------



## piros55 (2010 Október 4)

*Sziasztok !*


----------



## skeletor (2010 Október 4)

Egy fiatal buzgó mócsing APEH ellenőr egy rabbihoz érkezett ellenő*rzés* céljából. Elhatározta, hogy megtréfálja az idős rabbit es a következő kérdést tette fel: 
- Rabbi, mit csinálsz a gyertyákból lecsöpögő viasszal?
- Összegyüjtjük és elküldjük a gyertyagyárnak. A gyár küld néha egy kis gyertyát cserébe - felelte a rabbi.
- És mit csinálsz az asztalon lévő maradék morzsákkal? - kérdi az ifjú ellenőr.
- Összegyüjtjük őket, elküldjük a maceszgombóc gyárnak és néha kapunk egy kis doboz macesz gombócot - válaszolt a rabbi.
- És mit csinálsz a körülmetélésnél levágott húsdarabokkal? - jött a következő kérdés.
A rabbi habozás nélkül válaszolt:
- Elküldjük őket az APEH-nek, és ők néha elküldenek egy kis pöcsöt...


----------



## skeletor (2010 Október 4)

Az indián bemegy a törzsfőnökhöz, mert nevet szeretne változtatni:
- Mi a neve? - kérdi a törzsfőnök.
- Illatos Virágoktól Pompázó Réten Szélsebesen Átsuhanó Mérgezett Nyílvessző.
- És mire szeretné változtatni? - kérdi a törzsfőnök.
- Sutty!


----------



## skeletor (2010 Október 4)

Három óvódás játszik, ki tud nagyobbat káromkodni.
- Pisi...
- Kaki...
- A kurva életbe, én is ezt akartam mondani!


----------



## skeletor (2010 Október 4)

Brezsnyev és Kádár sétálnak az erdőben. Egyszer csak kiugrik eléjük egy medve, és éhes ordítással feléjük indul. Brezsnyev kétségbeesik, míg Kádár ledobja a csizmáját, elővesz a hátizsákjából egy sportcipőt és lábbelit cserél.
- Megőrültél? - kiált rá Brezsnyev - Egy medvét akarsz lehagyni futásban?
Mire Kádár:
- Én nem a medvét akarom lehagyni, hanem téged.


----------



## skeletor (2010 Október 4)

1öreg halász kifog 1aranyhalat.
Mondja az aranyhal:
-Ha visszadobsz teljesítem három kívánságodat.
A halász visszadobja és azt kívánja hogy:
-3szor azt kívánom hogy amikor azt mondom hopp akkor álljon fel és amikor azt mondom psssz kókadjon le!
Ki is próbálja a halász hogy működik e:azt mondja: "hopp" és feláll neki, azt mondja: "pssz" és lekókad.
Megy haza, úgy gondolja még egyszer kipróbálja, minden simán is megy. Bemegy az asszonyhoz és megszólal:
-Figyelj asszony!:Hopp!!!!
Erre az asszony:
Pssz, alszik a gyerek!!


----------



## Pitya48 (2010 Október 4)

*[FONT=&quot]Ha Isten egy pillanatra elfelejtené, hogy én csak egy rongybábu vagyok, és még egy kis élettel ajándékozna meg, azt maximálisan kihasználnám. Talán nem mondanék ki mindent, amit gondolok, de meggondolnám azt, amit kimondok.[/FONT]*


----------



## Pitya48 (2010 Október 4)

*[FONT=&quot]Értéket tulajdonítanék a dolgoknak, nem azért, amit érnek, hanem azért, amit jelentenek.[/FONT]*


----------



## Pitya48 (2010 Október 4)

*[FONT=&quot]Keveset aludnék, többet álmodnék, hiszen minden becsukott szemmel töltött perccel hatvan másodperc fényt veszítünk.[/FONT]*


----------



## Pitya48 (2010 Október 4)

*[FONT=&quot]Akkor járnék, amikor mások megállnak, és akkor ébrednék, amikor mások alszanak. Ha Isten megajándékozna még egy darab élettel, egyszerű ruhába öltöznék, hanyatt feküdnék a napon, fedetlenül hagyva nemcsak a testemet, hanem a lelkemet is.[/FONT]*


----------



## Pitya48 (2010 Október 4)

*[FONT=&quot]A férfiaknak bebizonyítanám, mennyire tévednek, amikor azt hiszik, az öregedés okozza a szerelem hiányát, pedig valójában a szerelem hiánya okozza az öregedést![/FONT]*


----------



## skeletor (2010 Október 4)

Köszönöm a lehetőséget. További kellemes fórumozást Mindenkinek!


----------



## Pitya48 (2010 Október 4)

*[FONT=&quot]Szárnyakat adnék egy kisgyereknek, de hagynám, hogy magától tanuljon meg repülni.[/FONT]*


----------



## Pitya48 (2010 Október 4)

*[FONT=&quot]Az öregeknek megtanítanám, hogy a halál nem az öregséggel, hanem a feledéssel jön.[/FONT]*


----------



## Pitya48 (2010 Október 4)

*[FONT=&quot]Annyi mindent tanultam tőletek, emberek... Megtanultam, hogy mindenki a hegytetőn akar élni, anélkül hogy tudná, hogy a boldogság a meredély megmászásában rejlik.[/FONT]*


----------



## Pitya48 (2010 Október 4)

*[FONT=&quot]Megtanultam, hogy amikor egy újszülött először szorítja meg parányi öklével az apja ujját, örökre megragadja azt.[/FONT]*


----------



## Pitya48 (2010 Október 4)

*[FONT=&quot]Megtanultam, hogy egy embernek csak akkor van joga lenézni egy másikra, amikor segítenie kell neki felállni.[/FONT]*


----------



## Pitya48 (2010 Október 4)

*[FONT=&quot]Annyi mindent tanulhattam tőletek, de valójában már nem megyek vele sokra, hiszen amikor betesznek abba a ládába, már halott leszek.[/FONT]*


----------



## Pitya48 (2010 Október 4)

*[FONT=&quot]Mindig mondd azt, amit érzel és tedd azt, amit gondolsz. Ha
tudnám, hogy ma látlak utoljára aludni, erősen átölelnélek, és imádkoznék az Úrhoz, hogy a lelked őre lehessek. Ha tudnám, hogy ezek az utolsó percek, hogy láthatlak, azt mondanám neked, "szeretlek", és nem tenném hozzá ostobán, hogy "hiszen tudod".[/FONT]*


----------



## Pitya48 (2010 Október 4)

*[FONT=&quot]Mindig van másnap, és az élet lehetőséget ad nekünk arra, hogy jóvátegyük a dolgokat, de ha tévedek, és csak a mai nap van nekünk, szeretném elmondani neked, mennyire szeretlek, és hogy sosem felejtelek el.[/FONT]*


----------



## Pitya48 (2010 Október 4)

*[FONT=&quot]Senkinek sem biztos a holnapja, sem öregnek, sem fiatalnak. Lehet, hogy ma látod utoljára azokat, akiket szeretsz. Ezért ne várj tovább, tedd meg ma, mert ha sosem jön el a holnap, sajnálni fogod azt a napot, amikor nem jutott időd egy mosolyra, egy ölelésre, egy csókra, és amikor túlságosan elfoglalt voltál ahhoz, hogy teljesíts egy utolsó kérést.[/FONT]*


----------



## Pitya48 (2010 Október 4)

*[FONT=&quot]Tartsd magad közelében azokat, akiket szeretsz, mondd a fülükbe, mennyire szükséged van rájuk, szeresd őket és bánj velük jól, jusson időd arra, hogy azt mondd nekik, sajnálom", "bocsáss meg", "kérlek", "köszönöm" és mindazokat a szerelmes szavakat, amelyeket ismersz.[/FONT]*


----------



## Pitya48 (2010 Október 4)

*[FONT=&quot]Senki sem fog emlékezni rád a titkos gondolataidért. Kérj az Úrtól erőt és bölcsességet, hogy kifejezhesd őket. Mutasd ki barátaidnak és szeretteidnek, mennyire fontosak neked.[/FONT]*


----------



## Pitya48 (2010 Október 4)

Nem csak a rossz, a jó is körbejár.


----------



## Pitya48 (2010 Október 4)

Köszönöm, hogy szántatok rám egy kis időt.


----------



## Pitya48 (2010 Október 4)

Mindenkinek szép napot kívánok.


----------



## Pitya48 (2010 Október 4)

Viszont látásra.


----------



## MSaci75 (2010 Október 4)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


 Köszi


----------



## Lill18 (2010 Október 4)

Helló előre is bocsánat de kell a 20 hozzászólás


----------



## Lill18 (2010 Október 4)

:d


----------



## Lill18 (2010 Október 4)




----------



## Lill18 (2010 Október 4)

)


----------



## Lill18 (2010 Október 4)

:dd


----------



## Lill18 (2010 Október 4)

:ddd


----------



## Lill18 (2010 Október 4)

d


----------



## Lill18 (2010 Október 4)

:dd))


----------



## Lill18 (2010 Október 4)

=))


----------



## Lill18 (2010 Október 4)

=((


----------



## Lill18 (2010 Október 4)

már csak 10 bocsi ismét de nagyon kell egy könyv amit máshol nem találok


----------



## Lill18 (2010 Október 4)

9


----------



## Lill18 (2010 Október 4)

8


----------



## Lill18 (2010 Október 4)

7


----------



## Lill18 (2010 Október 4)

6


----------



## Lill18 (2010 Október 4)

5


----------



## Lill18 (2010 Október 4)

4


----------



## Lill18 (2010 Október 4)

3


----------



## Lill18 (2010 Október 4)

2


----------



## Lill18 (2010 Október 4)

1


----------



## Lill18 (2010 Október 4)

még 1x elnézést mindenkitől tudom hogy bunkóság volt de türelmetlen vagyok....további jó beszélgetést!


----------



## fuloptunde (2010 Október 4)

*Üdvözlet*

Üdvözlök Mindenkit!
Nagyon régóta nézegetem ezt a weblapot. 
Tetszik, üdvözlök mindenkit, az Adminisztrátoroktól kezdve, a legfrissebb tagokig!
Tünde


----------



## sharpeti (2010 Október 4)

sziasztok


----------



## sharpeti (2010 Október 4)

3


----------



## sharpeti (2010 Október 4)

4


----------



## sharpeti (2010 Október 4)

6


----------



## sharpeti (2010 Október 4)

7


----------



## sharpeti (2010 Október 4)

8


----------



## sharpeti (2010 Október 4)

9


----------



## sharpeti (2010 Október 4)

10


----------



## sharpeti (2010 Október 4)

11


----------



## sharpeti (2010 Október 4)

12


----------



## sharpeti (2010 Október 4)

13


----------



## sharpeti (2010 Október 4)

14


----------



## sharpeti (2010 Október 4)

15


----------



## sharpeti (2010 Október 4)

16


----------



## sharpeti (2010 Október 4)

17


----------



## sharpeti (2010 Október 4)

18


----------



## sharpeti (2010 Október 4)

19


----------



## sharpeti (2010 Október 4)

20


----------



## sharpeti (2010 Október 4)

1241


----------



## sharpeti (2010 Október 4)

22


----------



## nagyantal (2010 Október 4)

Első


----------



## nagyantal (2010 Október 4)

2.


----------



## nagyantal (2010 Október 4)

3.


----------



## nagyantal (2010 Október 4)

4.


----------



## nagyantal (2010 Október 4)

5.


----------



## nagyantal (2010 Október 4)

6.


----------



## nagyantal (2010 Október 4)

7.


----------



## nagyantal (2010 Október 4)

8.


----------



## nagyantal (2010 Október 4)

9.


----------



## mee-shee (2010 Október 4)

Köszönöm ezt a lehetőséget nektek!
Sajnálom hogy ilyesmire vetemedek, de megígérem hogy pótolni fogom az elmaradásom!

Üdv mindenkinek aki ezt az esélyt adta!


----------



## nagyantal (2010 Október 4)

10.


----------



## nagyantal (2010 Október 4)

11.


----------



## mee-shee (2010 Október 4)

19


----------



## nagyantal (2010 Október 4)

12.


----------



## mee-shee (2010 Október 4)

18


----------



## nagyantal (2010 Október 4)

13.


----------



## mee-shee (2010 Október 4)

17


----------



## nagyantal (2010 Október 4)

14.


----------



## nagyantal (2010 Október 4)

15.


----------



## mee-shee (2010 Október 4)

kiss


----------



## nagyantal (2010 Október 4)

16.


----------



## mee-shee (2010 Október 4)

15


----------



## mee-shee (2010 Október 4)




----------



## nagyantal (2010 Október 4)

17.


----------



## nagyantal (2010 Október 4)

18.


----------



## mee-shee (2010 Október 4)

13 köszike


----------



## nagyantal (2010 Október 4)

19.


----------



## nagyantal (2010 Október 4)

20.


----------



## mee-shee (2010 Október 4)

12 thanks


----------



## mee-shee (2010 Október 4)

11 danke


----------



## mee-shee (2010 Október 4)

10 mersi


----------



## mee-shee (2010 Október 4)

9 multumesc


----------



## mee-shee (2010 Október 4)

8 fala


----------



## mee-shee (2010 Október 4)

7 grazie


----------



## mee-shee (2010 Október 4)

6 gracias


----------



## mee-shee (2010 Október 4)

5 köszönöm


----------



## mee-shee (2010 Október 4)

4köszönöm


----------



## S.Carol (2010 Október 4)

1. Hogy hívják a zöldruhás papot?
Környezetbarát.


----------



## S.Carol (2010 Október 4)

2. Hogyan nevezik a vízen járó matrózt?
Tengerész gyalogos.


----------



## mee-shee (2010 Október 4)

3:lol:
köszönöm


----------



## S.Carol (2010 Október 4)

3. Hogyan vetik terhelési próba alá az új hidakat?
Telerakják anyósokkal. Ha kibírja jó, ha nem, az is.


----------



## mee-shee (2010 Október 4)

2 köszönöm


----------



## S.Carol (2010 Október 4)

4. Ki lehet a mosómedve eszményi társa?
A teknősbéka.


----------



## S.Carol (2010 Október 4)

5. Miért rossz a tetűnek?
Mert hajszálon múlik az élete.


----------



## S.Carol (2010 Október 4)

6. Miért tévednek kevesebbet az állatok?
Mert tévedni emberi dolog.


----------



## S.Carol (2010 Október 4)

7. Miért rettegnek a szőkék a száj- és körömfájástól?
Ha elterjed: se duma, se manikűr.


----------



## S.Carol (2010 Október 4)

8. Mit mond az orosz a halálos ágyán?
Szentpétervár.


----------



## S.Carol (2010 Október 4)

9. Miért jó az ejtőernyősöknek?
Mert esőben nem áznak.


----------



## S.Carol (2010 Október 4)

10. Mi a különbség a Pekingben talált emberi csontváz és a mellett fekvő 
agyagedény között?
Semmi, mindkettő egy kínai váza.


----------



## S.Carol (2010 Október 4)

11. Miért jobb az Alzheimer kór a Parkinson kórnál?
Inkább felejtsem el kifizetni a sörömet, mint hogy kilötyögtessem.


----------



## S.Carol (2010 Október 4)

12. Melyik hely a legveszélyesebb a világon?
Az ágy, hiszen ott hal meg a lakosság 80%-a.


----------



## mee-shee (2010 Október 4)

1 arigatou godseimasu,dziękuję,


----------



## S.Carol (2010 Október 4)

13. Mi a legveszélyesebb sütemény?
Az esküvői torta


----------



## mee-shee (2010 Október 4)

Szívből köszönöm a lehetőséget!
Ne haragudjatok hogy ilyen opportunista voltam!


----------



## mee-shee (2010 Október 4)

S.Carol te legalább ötletes vagy! Gratula! Jók a viccek!


----------



## I-like (2010 Október 4)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


Itt a lehetőség


----------



## I-like (2010 Október 4)

Jajj de rossz ezt a 20 üzenetet összeszedni


----------



## I-like (2010 Október 4)

Csipkebogyó nagyon kedves vagy, hogy segítettél!


----------



## I-like (2010 Október 4)

Írok, aztán én is aktív leszek!


----------



## I-like (2010 Október 4)

Nagyon sok fantasztikusan hasznos dolgot láttam itt az oldalaitokon!


----------



## I-like (2010 Október 4)

Gratulálok ehhez a fantasztikus gyűjteményért!


----------



## I-like (2010 Október 4)

Remélem egyre több dologra tudom használni majd ezeket az oldalakat!


----------



## I-like (2010 Október 4)

Felnézek azokra a honfitársaimra, akik külhonban igyekeznek megőrizni a magyarságukat.


----------



## I-like (2010 Október 4)

Még két üzenet, és 48 óra


----------



## mszojak (2010 Október 4)

először is köszönöm a lehetőséget!!!


----------



## I-like (2010 Október 4)

Köszönöm ezt a lehetőséget, ha már állandó tag lehetek, ígérem csak hasznos hozzászólásaim lesznek.


----------



## mszojak (2010 Október 4)

great!!


----------



## mszojak (2010 Október 4)

tetszik)


----------



## DiSana (2010 Október 4)

*viccek*

Két cimbora beszélget:
- Holnap tárgyalásra kell mennem!
- Miért?
- Az anyósom leesett a tizedikről, én meg elkaptam.
- De hát ezért dicséret járna, nem pedig bűntetés!
- Igen, csak megvártam, amíg pattan egyet.


----------



## mszojak (2010 Október 4)

ok)::


----------



## DiSana (2010 Október 4)

király


----------



## mszojak (2010 Október 4)

Vicces!!


----------



## DiSana (2010 Október 4)

- Na, mi van az öreg tragaccsal, szomszéd úr?
- Köszönöm, megvan. És a maga felesége?


----------



## mszojak (2010 Október 4)

I like it


----------



## DiSana (2010 Október 4)

Rámenős utcai virágárus csalogatja a vevőt:
- Uram, vegyen egy szép rózsacsokrot, lepje meg vele a feleségét!
- Kösz, de nincs feleségem.
- Akkor vegyen egy csokrot, és ünnepelje meg, hogy ilyen szerencsés!


----------



## mszojak (2010 Október 4)

Ok


----------



## mszojak (2010 Október 4)

tuti


----------



## DiSana (2010 Október 4)

- Képzeld, tegnap elhagyott a feleségem. Azóta se aludni, se enni nem tudok - panaszkodik egy fickó a haverjának.
- Ennyire megviselt a dolog? - kérdi a haver együttérzően.
- Dehogyis! Csak az a szajha elvitte magával az ágyat meg a hűtőszekrényt!


----------



## DiSana (2010 Október 4)

Egyik barátnő a másiknak:
- Képzeld, milyen fogyókúrát találtam ki! A hűtőszekrény belsejébe kiragasztottam egy jó alakú, gyönyörű, vékony nő fényképét, így amikor enni támad kedvem, és kinyitom a hűtő ajtaját, ránézek és mindjárt elszégyellem magam.
- És hatékony ez a fogyókúra módszer?
- Részben igen. Én lefogytam 5 kilót, viszont a férjem meg felszedett vagy tízet...


----------



## mszojak (2010 Október 4)

great


----------



## DiSana (2010 Október 4)

Miért jársz olyan gyakran a feleségeddel éjszakai mulatókba?
- Mert ez az egyetlen hely, amelyik még nyitva van, mire a feleségem befejezi az öltözködést!


----------



## mszojak (2010 Október 4)

hi everybody


----------



## DiSana (2010 Október 4)

Az újdonsült férj a nászútról az alábbi táviratot küldi édesanyjának:
"Nagyon jól érezzük magunkat. A Mariska egy tündér! Boldog vagyok!"
Az anya elolvassa a táviratot, majd vállat von, s megvetően kijelenti.
- Szép kis dolog! Máris megtanította hazudni a férjét...


----------



## mszojak (2010 Október 4)

jok a viccek...


----------



## DiSana (2010 Október 4)

Hogy van a felelséged?
- Beteg.
- És veszélyes?
- Ilyenkor nem, csak ha egészséges.


----------



## DiSana (2010 Október 4)

A feleségemnek van a legrosszabb memóriája a világon!
- Miért? Mindent elfelejt?
- Dehogy! Mindenre emlékszik!


----------



## mszojak (2010 Október 4)

ok vagy


----------



## DiSana (2010 Október 4)

örülök hogy tetszik
gondoltam ha már csak úgy irogatok legalább legyen élvezhető


----------



## DiSana (2010 Október 4)

http://www.viccesviccek.hu/Hazassag_viccek


----------



## mszojak (2010 Október 4)

nekem minden vicc új, mert elfelejtem őket


----------



## DiSana (2010 Október 4)

Két barát találkozik az utcán.
- Képzeld, megnősültem! - mondja az egyik.
- Tényleg? És kit vettél el?
- Jézus Máriát!
- Ne hülyéskedj már!
- De komolyan. Itt a fényképe, nézd meg!
- Jézus Mária!


----------



## DiSana (2010 Október 4)

én meg nem vagyok vicc mesélős


----------



## DiSana (2010 Október 4)

csak új vagyok és a 20 hozzászólás miatt irogatom


----------



## mszojak (2010 Október 4)

majd megnézem


----------



## mszojak (2010 Október 4)

én is azért irogatok


----------



## DiSana (2010 Október 4)

na már csak 1 kell ha jól számoltam


----------



## mszojak (2010 Október 4)

na még 5


----------



## mszojak (2010 Október 4)

most már csak 4


----------



## DiSana (2010 Október 4)

Egy nő bemegy a zöldségeshez és kér két kiló szőlőt.
- A férjemnek viszem, tudja nagyon szereti. A szőlő nem tartalmaz semmi mérgező anyagot?
- Nem asszonyom, azt a patikusnál vehet rá.


----------



## DiSana (2010 Október 4)

óóóóóóóóóó


----------



## mszojak (2010 Október 4)

jo a visszaszámlálás.....


----------



## DiSana (2010 Október 4)

- Láttad a tévében? Az amerikai bíróság öt évre ítélt egy embert, amiért eladta a feleségét.
- Hmm... viszont öt év múlva legalább végre szabad ember lesz!


----------



## mszojak (2010 Október 4)

gratula, hogy kész is vagy


----------



## DiSana (2010 Október 4)

Az aranylakodalmon az idős férj a múltról mesél a vejeinek:
- Most már megöregedtem, bevallhatom, hogy fiatal koromban nagyon sok férj fejére feltettem a szarvat.
A felesége megszólal mosolyogva:
- Én csak egyére.


----------



## mszojak (2010 Október 4)

nem hallottam, de jó


----------



## mszojak (2010 Október 4)

megvan!!!!


----------



## DiSana (2010 Október 4)

na akkor búcsúzom is mert reggel korán kelek.
majd esténként benézek és még írok vicceket 
jó éjszakát
örülök hogy "dumáltunk"


----------



## lepidoptera (2010 Október 4)

1. sziasztok!


----------



## lepidoptera (2010 Október 4)

2. nagyon jó az oldal


----------



## lepidoptera (2010 Október 4)

3. sok érdekes könyvet találtam


----------



## lepidoptera (2010 Október 4)

4. köszönet mindenkinek aki hozzájárult az oldal működéséhez!


----------



## lepidoptera (2010 Október 4)

5. és köszi a felhasználóknak a megosztott fájlokért!


----------



## lepidoptera (2010 Október 4)

6. köszönet a fórum létrehozójának is


----------



## lepidoptera (2010 Október 4)

7, amivel megkönnyíti a 20 hozzászólás megszerzését!


----------



## lepidoptera (2010 Október 4)

8. mert most nagy szükségem van egy könyvre


----------



## lepidoptera (2010 Október 4)

9. úgyhogy ne haragudjatok, hogy csak így irkálok


----------



## lepidoptera (2010 Október 4)

10. de igyekeznem kell


----------



## harmatszabi (2010 Október 4)

óóóó, nagyon köszi. Gondoltam ha már úgyis írok, meg várni is kell, valamit közben produkálok. Kössz, hogy mégis olvastad


----------



## lepidoptera (2010 Október 5)

11. már lassan éjfél


----------



## lepidoptera (2010 Október 5)

12. és én még mindig ébren vagyok


----------



## lepidoptera (2010 Október 5)

13. pedig holnap reggel 5-kor kell kelnem


----------



## lepidoptera (2010 Október 5)

14. és indulhatok az egyetemre


----------



## lepidoptera (2010 Október 5)

15. úgyhogy amint ezzel végeztem


----------



## lepidoptera (2010 Október 5)

16. megyek is aludni


----------



## lepidoptera (2010 Október 5)

17. mert aztán rögtön kelhetek is fel


----------



## lepidoptera (2010 Október 5)

18. reggel, félálomban


----------



## lepidoptera (2010 Október 5)

19. nem szeretek az esőben sétálni


----------



## lepidoptera (2010 Október 5)

20. de a 20. hozzászólásomért még egyszer köszi!


----------



## lepidoptera (2010 Október 5)

Jó éjt!


----------



## gabriel777 (2010 Október 5)

01234567


----------



## gabriel777 (2010 Október 5)

2222222


----------



## gabriel777 (2010 Október 5)

3333333


----------



## gabriel777 (2010 Október 5)

4444444


----------



## gabriel777 (2010 Október 5)

5555555


----------



## gabriel777 (2010 Október 5)

6666666


----------



## gabriel777 (2010 Október 5)

7777777


----------



## gabriel777 (2010 Október 5)

8888888


----------



## gabriel777 (2010 Október 5)

9999999


----------



## gabriel777 (2010 Október 5)

10101010101010


----------



## gabriel777 (2010 Október 5)

11111111111111


----------



## gabriel777 (2010 Október 5)

12121212121212


----------



## gabriel777 (2010 Október 5)

13131313131313


----------



## gabriel777 (2010 Október 5)

141414


----------



## gabriel777 (2010 Október 5)

15


----------



## gabriel777 (2010 Október 5)

16


----------



## gabriel777 (2010 Október 5)

17


----------



## gabriel777 (2010 Október 5)

18


----------



## gabriel777 (2010 Október 5)

19


----------



## gabriel777 (2010 Október 5)

20... de ez kinek jó így és miért is...???


----------



## qcymaster (2010 Október 5)

sziasztok, hát akkor én is elkezdem...1


----------



## qcymaster (2010 Október 5)

...2


----------



## qcymaster (2010 Október 5)

...3


----------



## qcymaster (2010 Október 5)

...4


----------



## qcymaster (2010 Október 5)

...5


----------



## qcymaster (2010 Október 5)

...6


----------



## qcymaster (2010 Október 5)

...7


----------



## qcymaster (2010 Október 5)

...8


----------



## qcymaster (2010 Október 5)

...9


----------



## qcymaster (2010 Október 5)

...10


----------



## qcymaster (2010 Október 5)

...11


----------



## qcymaster (2010 Október 5)

...12


----------



## qcymaster (2010 Október 5)

...13


----------



## qcymaster (2010 Október 5)

...14


----------



## qcymaster (2010 Október 5)

...15


----------



## qcymaster (2010 Október 5)

...16


----------



## qcymaster (2010 Október 5)

...17


----------



## qcymaster (2010 Október 5)

...18


----------



## qcymaster (2010 Október 5)

...19


----------



## qcymaster (2010 Október 5)

...20


----------



## qcymaster (2010 Október 5)

További kellemes számolgatást mindenkinek!


----------



## Joe004 (2010 Október 5)

1


----------



## Joe004 (2010 Október 5)

2


----------



## Joe004 (2010 Október 5)

3


----------



## Joe004 (2010 Október 5)

4


----------



## Joe004 (2010 Október 5)

5


----------



## Joe004 (2010 Október 5)

6


----------



## Joe004 (2010 Október 5)

7


----------



## Joe004 (2010 Október 5)

8


----------



## Joe004 (2010 Október 5)

9


----------



## Joe004 (2010 Október 5)

10


----------



## Joe004 (2010 Október 5)

11


----------



## Joe004 (2010 Október 5)

12


----------



## Joe004 (2010 Október 5)

13


----------



## Joe004 (2010 Október 5)

14


----------



## Joe004 (2010 Október 5)

15


----------



## Joe004 (2010 Október 5)

16


----------



## Joe004 (2010 Október 5)

17


----------



## Joe004 (2010 Október 5)

18


----------



## Joe004 (2010 Október 5)

19


----------



## Joe004 (2010 Október 5)

ok ok thx bye


----------



## Joe004 (2010 Október 5)

22?


----------



## S.Carol (2010 Október 5)

14. Még 2 vicc, aztán megkomolyodom...

Móricka osztályában a matektanár leszíd mindenkit és azt mondja:
- Gyerekek! Olyan buták vagytok, hogy az osztály 50 százaléka meg fog bukni matekból!
Erre felszólal Móricka:
- De hiszen nem is vagyunk annyian...


----------



## S.Carol (2010 Október 5)

15. Másodpilóta

Egy viharos éjszakán zajlott a következő rádióbeszélgetés a repülőtér irányítótornyában:
Első hang a rádióból:
- Torony, 3000 láb magasan vagyok a Heli-pad 1 felett!
Egy másik hang a rádióból:
- Torony, az lehetetlen! Én is 3000 lábon vagyok a Heli-pad 1 felett!
Pár másodperc döbbent csend, az irányítótorony személyzete döbbenten várja a robbanást.
Ekkor az első hang ismét:
- Te hülye! Te az én másodpilótám vagy!


----------



## S.Carol (2010 Október 5)

16. 
Varró Dániel: 
Szösz néne

Fönt a Maszat-hegy legtetején,
ahol érik a Bajuszos Pöszméte,
és ahol sose voltunk még, te meg én,
ott ül a teraszán Szösz néne.
Ott ül a teraszán
vénkora tavaszán,
néha kiújul a köszvénye.

Ott ül dudorászva egy ósdi hokedlin,
szimatol körülötte az öszvére,
hogyhogy sohasem tetszik berekedni
a nagy dudolásban, Szösz néne?
Hogyhogy a köszvény,
hogyhogy az öszvér
nem szegi kedvét, Szösz néne?

Hát, tudjátok, ez úgy van, gyerekek,
nálam csupa szösz az asztal, a kerevet,
csupa szösz a tévé, csupa szösz a telefon,
szösz van a padlón, csempén, plafonon,
szösz van a hokedlin, szösz van a nokedlin,
szösz van a hajamon, a fülemen, a szöszömön,
öszvér, köszvény, semmi se búsít,
nem szegi semmi se kedvem, köszönöm.

Futnak a Takarítók a teraszhoz,
sipitoznak máris: „Szösz néne,
Csupa szösz a függöny, csupa szösz az abrosz,
nem lesz ennek rossz vége?
Csupa szösz a nyugdíj, csupa szösz a TAJ-szám,
szösz van a porcica kunkori bajszán,
szösztelenítsünk, portalanítsunk,
föltakarítsunk, Szösz néne?”

Fönt a Maszat-hegy legtetején,
ahol érik a Bajuszos Pöszméte,
és ahol sose voltunk még, te meg én,
dudorászik a teraszon Szösz néne:
„Szösztelenítés, portalanítás,
föltakarítás? Kösz, még ne.”


----------



## S.Carol (2010 Október 5)

17. 
Romhányi József - Focimeccs 

Huszonkét esztelen, félmeztelen egyén, 
egymás hátán-hegyén 
nyüzsög lenn a pályán. 
Mások mája táján taposnak, 
és ha elég laposnak 
lát a bíró minden egyest, 
megítél egy tizenegyest. 
S mert a szegény feje tizenegyest kirótt, 
a fele közönség átkozza a bírót! 
De senki sem csendes a nagy embertömbből, 
mert a másik fele harsány éljent bömböl. 
Ezalatt a meccsen néhány sípcsont reccsen, 
szerteszét vér freccsen. Fel sem veszi egy sem 
a fetrengő játékost. Fontosabb a játék most. 
A vad középcsatár átgázol a bekken. 
Úgy esik az össze, hogy csak meg se nyekken, 
azután a labdát megcélozza jól: goóóóóóól!!!! 
Egy alacsony néző, ki oda nem lát át, 
ordítva paskolja a szomszédja hátát: 
vegye le a kalapját, mert szétverem alapját, 
azt a kerek tököt! S feje felé bökött. 
Erre az: Ó! Te gaz! Engem sértegetni mersz-e? 
Persze! Mind a ketten szólnak egy-két havernek: 
Gyertek, fiúk segíteni, ha vernek! 
Jöttek is mind verekedni, úgyis kezdtek berekedni. 
Buzgón verekedtek, bíz nem voltak restek! 
S időnként a gyepre elnyűtt testek estek. 
De a két okozót rejti már a bozót. 
S merre egy rést leltek, gyorsan elszeleltek. 
A többit azután alig egy-két nappal, 
a derék rendőrség verte szét kardlappal. 
Le a kalappal!


----------



## bb1994 (2010 Október 5)

sziasztok


----------



## bb1994 (2010 Október 5)

1


----------



## bb1994 (2010 Október 5)

2


----------



## bb1994 (2010 Október 5)

3


----------



## bb1994 (2010 Október 5)

4


----------



## bb1994 (2010 Október 5)

5


----------



## bb1994 (2010 Október 5)

6


----------



## bb1994 (2010 Október 5)

7


----------



## bb1994 (2010 Október 5)

8


----------



## bb1994 (2010 Október 5)

9


----------



## bb1994 (2010 Október 5)

10


----------



## bb1994 (2010 Október 5)

11


----------



## bb1994 (2010 Október 5)

12


----------



## bb1994 (2010 Október 5)

14


----------



## bb1994 (2010 Október 5)

15


----------



## bb1994 (2010 Október 5)

16


----------



## bb1994 (2010 Október 5)

17


----------



## bb1994 (2010 Október 5)

18


----------



## Gukine (2010 Október 5)

sziasztok !! Uj vagyok! szeretnek a kozosseg tagja lenni


----------



## bb1994 (2010 Október 5)

Éjjen meg van a 20


----------



## Gukine (2010 Október 5)

minden erdekel!


----------



## d100763 (2010 Október 5)

Sziasztok, uj tag vagyok, Hawaii-ban elek, 88-ota.


----------



## JoeTheKing2 (2010 Október 5)

Én is új tag vagyok, de nem Hawaii-n élek


----------



## geometria (2010 Október 5)

Köszönöm a lehetőséget! Szép napot!


----------



## Henkoo1 (2010 Október 5)

Én is keretszemeztem, sok szép mintát láttam.


----------



## Henkoo1 (2010 Október 5)

Remélem mihamarább megnézhetem a mintákat


----------



## geometria (2010 Október 5)

valnor írta:


> :d13


igen!


----------



## geometria (2010 Október 5)

oké!


----------



## rokoszlp (2010 Október 5)

:d


melitta írta:


> aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


----------



## geometria (2010 Október 5)

Jó neked!


----------



## geometria (2010 Október 5)

Szia!Köszi!


----------



## rokoszlp (2010 Október 5)

JoeTheKing2 írta:


> Én is új tag vagyok, de nem Hawaii-n élek


Hát sajnos én is


----------



## geometria (2010 Október 5)

Engem is!


----------



## geometria (2010 Október 5)

De jó neked! Én is ezen vagyok!


----------



## geometria (2010 Október 5)

5555


----------



## geometria (2010 Október 5)

9


----------



## geometria (2010 Október 5)

2.


----------



## geometria (2010 Október 5)

igen!!!!!


----------



## geometria (2010 Október 5)

már 5


----------



## geometria (2010 Október 5)

6.


----------



## geometria (2010 Október 5)

8.


----------



## geometria (2010 Október 5)

9.


----------



## geometria (2010 Október 5)

köszönöm


----------



## geometria (2010 Október 5)

Szia


----------



## geometria (2010 Október 5)

jó


----------



## geometria (2010 Október 5)

Én is köszönöm!


----------



## geometria (2010 Október 5)

milyen információ?


----------



## geometria (2010 Október 5)

Rwmélem nekem is sikerül


----------



## Andrix (2010 Október 5)

1


----------



## Andrix (2010 Október 5)

2


----------



## geometria (2010 Október 5)

remálem most már sikerülni fog


----------



## Andrix (2010 Október 5)

3


----------



## Andrix (2010 Október 5)

kiss


----------



## Andrix (2010 Október 5)

5


----------



## geometria (2010 Október 5)

15:


----------



## Andrix (2010 Október 5)




----------



## Andrix (2010 Október 5)

:55:


----------



## Andrix (2010 Október 5)

:--:


----------



## Andrix (2010 Október 5)

:33:


----------



## Andrix (2010 Október 5)

:656:


----------



## Andrix (2010 Október 5)




----------



## Andrix (2010 Október 5)

:!:


----------



## Andrix (2010 Október 5)

:4:


----------



## Andrix (2010 Október 5)

:99:


----------



## Andrix (2010 Október 5)

:11:


----------



## Andrix (2010 Október 5)

..


----------



## Andrix (2010 Október 5)

....


----------



## Andrix (2010 Október 5)

...


----------



## Andrix (2010 Október 5)

.


----------



## Andrix (2010 Október 5)

-


----------



## Majki72 (2010 Október 5)

Mindenkit szerettel üdvözlök!


----------



## Majki72 (2010 Október 5)

Össze kellene hoznom 20 üzenetet, de nem tudom, miről írhatnék így első nekifutásra...


----------



## Majki72 (2010 Október 5)

Szeretek olvasni, de fontos számomra, hogy ne csak ponyvaregényekkel használjam a fantáziámat...


----------



## Majki72 (2010 Október 5)

...ennek ellenére a kedvenc regénysorozataim a sci-fi könyvek közül kerülnek ki elsősorban.


----------



## Henkoo1 (2010 Október 5)

Én macis mintákat keresek.


----------



## Henkoo1 (2010 Október 5)

Remélem hamarosan én is tudok feltölteni képeket.


----------



## Henkoo1 (2010 Október 5)

Én is ezeket ajánlanám.





AndiC írta:


> A retin-a pattanásos arcbőrre jó, arra is mértékkel, csak a pattanásra, és nagyon kis mennyiségben. Ráncokra is jó lenne?
> ROC-nál van retin-a tartalmú éjszakai krém...
> 
> Apropo, pattanásra... jó az agyagpakolás, (fehéragyag patikában beszerezhető) amit tiszta vizzel, kemillateával lehet pépesiteni és arcra kenni, 7 napig minden nap, aztán 2x egy héten.
> ...


----------



## Henkoo1 (2010 Október 5)

Ez nagyon jól hangzik!




kopkatimi írta:


> egyszerűen csak keverj a gyógyszertári hidratálóhoz eredeti mandula illóolajat, és miután alaposan megtisztítottad a bőrödet, kend be vele. Szemkörnyéki ráncokat elég gyorsan feltölti, hosszabb távon pedig táplálja a bőrt, lassítja az öregedési folyamatokat. Tökéletes krém nincs, az idő ellen hadakozni nem lehet és nemérdemes. Ápolt bőrrel és méltósággal fogadjuk az öregedést.


----------



## Majki72 (2010 Október 5)

Véleményem szerint a jó sci-fit csak az emberi képzelet szorítja határok közé.


----------



## Majki72 (2010 Október 5)

Jó sci-fit írni viszont valószínűleg nem lehet egyszerű feladat.


----------



## Henkoo1 (2010 Október 5)

Érdekes dolgokat írtok....


----------



## Henkoo1 (2010 Október 5)

Igen,igen mindjárt advent.


----------



## Henkoo1 (2010 Október 5)

Én sem vennék fel senkit.


----------



## Majki72 (2010 Október 5)

7


----------



## Majki72 (2010 Október 5)

8) Megannyi vad ötlet látott már napvilágot az idegen értelmes lényektől kezdve, az emberi kíváncsiságtól vezérelt űrkutatókig...


----------



## Majki72 (2010 Október 5)

9,


----------



## Majki72 (2010 Október 5)

10.


----------



## Majki72 (2010 Október 5)

11 > az egy prím szám: ugye?


----------



## Majki72 (2010 Október 5)

12 majom (Twelve Monkeys) > 1995-ben készült amerikai sci-fi film Terry Gilliam -a Monty Python társulat tagjának- rendezésében.


----------



## Majki72 (2010 Október 5)

13 kísértet (Thirteen Ghosts) > Arthur Kriticosra (Tony Shalhoub) váratlanul megörökli furcsa bácsikája otthonát. Azt azonban nem sejti, hogy nagybátyja a kísértetek palotáját építette meg...


----------



## Majki72 (2010 Október 5)

14 Penge (14 Blades - 2010) > A Ming Dinasztia idején játszódó történet a császári testőrökről szól, egyiküket árulással gyanusítják, és üldözik, míg ő igazolni próbálja magát.


----------



## Majki72 (2010 Október 5)

15 Days > A dtp Entertainment az E3 alatt ragadta meg az alkalmat, hogy bemutassa a House of Tales legújabb, 15 Days címre keresztelt kalandjátékát.


----------



## S.Carol (2010 Október 5)

Elfelejtettem, hol tartottam...

Türelem

"Mi elfelejtettük, hogyan kell várakozni; és ez szinte tragédia. Az egyik legértékesebb kincsünk a várakozás képessége; kivárni a megfelelő pillanatot. Az egész természet mindig a megfelelő pillanatra vár. Még a fák is: tudják, mikor van itt a virágzás ideje, és tudják, mikor kell elbúcsúzni a levelektől és csupaszon állni az ég alatt. Ők csupaszságukban is gyönyörűek... amint mély bizalommal várják az új levelek növekedését, az újraszülető lombkoronájukat. Mi azonban elfelejtettük, hogyan kell várni - mi mindent azonnal akarunk. Ez óriási veszteség az emberiség számára... / Osho /


----------



## Majki72 (2010 Október 5)

16 Utca (16 Blocks) > "New York, reggel 8 óra. A másnapos, kiégett, alkoholista zsaru Jack Mosley (Bruce Willis) nem vágyik egyébre, csakhogy hazajusson, és újra a pohár fenekére nézzen, mikor megbízzák egy egyszerűnek tűnő feladattal." http://www.port.hu/pls/fi/films.film_page?i_film_id=76892&i_city_id=3372&i_county_id=-1&i_where=2


----------



## Majki72 (2010 Október 5)

17 Again (Megint 17) "Te mit tennél, ha kapnál egy második esélyt az életre? 1989-ben, középiskolás korában Mike (Matthew Perry és Zac Efron) még azt hitte, fényes jövő elő áll. Minden oka meg is volt erre, hiszen az iskola kosárlabda sztárja volt, és ösztöndíjat nyert egy jónevű egyetemre; egy szerelem miatt azonban sutba dobott mindent, és fiatalon családot alapított – és most egy haverjánál húzza meg magát, a munkahelyén alig vesznek róla tudomást… de még az is jobb, mint amikor kamaszgyerekeivel találkozik. Amikor úgy gondolja, rajta már csak egy csoda segíthet, az váratlanul meg is történik. Mike hirtelen újra 17 évessé változik, és újra beiratkozik a suliba. Kénytelen minden fontos iskolai tárgyat újratanulni: hogyan öltözzünk lazán, hogy dumáljunk a csajokkal, milyen cuccok a menők és el kell viselnie, hogy egy osztályba kerül a saját gyerekeivel. Lehet, hogy helyrehoz pár régi hibát de helyettük elkövet néhány újat." Filmtrailer


----------



## Majki72 (2010 Október 5)

18 éves szűz (18 Year Old Virgin)


----------



## Majki72 (2010 Október 5)

19 > erről nem jut eszembe semmi érdekes...


----------



## Majki72 (2010 Október 5)

20'th Century Fox < Nah erről viszont mindenkinek számtalan jobbnál jobb film jut az eszébe...


----------



## LajosP (2010 Október 5)

*Első hozzászólás*

Próbálom gyorsan összeszedni


----------



## LajosP (2010 Október 5)

Gyors válasz


----------



## LajosP (2010 Október 5)

Még egy kor


----------



## LajosP (2010 Október 5)

Illetve kör


----------



## LajosP (2010 Október 5)

Öt után pihenőt tartok.


----------



## gerbala (2010 Október 5)

Sziasztok!


----------



## gerbala (2010 Október 5)

akkor elkezdem a 20-at gyűjteni


----------



## gerbala (2010 Október 5)

ez már 3


----------



## gerbala (2010 Október 5)

4


----------



## gerbala (2010 Október 5)

Azért ezt cikinek érzem


----------



## gerbala (2010 Október 5)

De 6 már kész


----------



## gerbala (2010 Október 5)

Na most egy kis szünet


----------



## bpeti87 (2010 Október 5)

Sziasztok


----------



## JoeTheKing2 (2010 Október 5)

Nekem megvan


----------



## piros55 (2010 Október 5)

*Üdv. Mindenkinek !*


----------



## delim (2010 Október 5)

randben,de csak később jutott eszembe a 2. kérdés!!!!!!!


----------



## Inachis (2010 Október 5)

Üdv mindenkinek! Hajtok a 20-ra


----------



## larrylove (2010 Október 5)

Köszi


----------



## Inachis (2010 Október 5)

márcsak 19


----------



## Inachis (2010 Október 5)

18


----------



## larrylove (2010 Október 5)

ha itt egymás után írogatok akármit akkor az korrekt? )


----------



## larrylove (2010 Október 5)

bambambambam


----------



## Inachis (2010 Október 5)

*17*


----------



## larrylove (2010 Október 5)

itt is 18


----------



## Inachis (2010 Október 5)

bambababam. bam bam.


----------



## larrylove (2010 Október 5)

16


----------



## Inachis (2010 Október 5)

itt már 17


----------



## larrylove (2010 Október 5)

úgy bizony bambambam


----------



## Inachis (2010 Október 5)

jaj már számolni sem tudok


----------



## Inachis (2010 Október 5)

nagyon muzikálisak vagyunk


----------



## larrylove (2010 Október 5)

tizenegynéhány


----------



## Inachis (2010 Október 5)

hajjaj


----------



## larrylove (2010 Október 5)

minusz egy


----------



## Inachis (2010 Október 5)

asszem tíz, de nem vagyok már biztos benne


----------



## larrylove (2010 Október 5)

vajon hány ember lehet tagja ennek a fórumnak ? :-o


----------



## Inachis (2010 Október 5)

Larrylove, te mire hajtassz, azon kívül, hogy meglegyen a 20?


----------



## larrylove (2010 Október 5)

itt is úgy körül


----------



## larrylove (2010 Október 5)

hát, arra h letölthessek hirtelen valamit


----------



## Inachis (2010 Október 5)

hajjjajjajjajjajjajjajajaj


----------



## larrylove (2010 Október 5)

ha épp nem vállalatgazdaságtan előadásom lesz akkor lehet h jobban is szétnézek


----------



## Inachis (2010 Október 5)

kotta?


----------



## larrylove (2010 Október 5)

közel a finish!!


----------



## Inachis (2010 Október 5)

már látom a végét


----------



## larrylove (2010 Október 5)

nem, egy dalt akarok


----------



## larrylove (2010 Október 5)

Te zenélsz, ha már így a kottára kérdeztél?


----------



## Inachis (2010 Október 5)

mindjárt kész


----------



## Inachis (2010 Október 5)

az túlzás, hogy zenélek. Inkább csak próbálkozok. 2 és fél éve gitározok
Te?


----------



## larrylove (2010 Október 5)

már csak 4


----------



## beri76 (2010 Október 5)

üzenet


----------



## larrylove (2010 Október 5)

én is gitározok egyébként illetve gitároztam, de már egy jó ideje nem...


----------



## Inachis (2010 Október 5)

Nekem csak valami könnyű kottaféleség kellene, hogy tudjak fejlődni és ne egyből a mély vízbe cseppenjek.


----------



## larrylove (2010 Október 5)

bambambam


----------



## larrylove (2010 Október 5)

van egy olyan oldal 911tabs.com


----------



## Inachis (2010 Október 5)

Le lehet tenni a gitárt? Neeeee. Ne mond, hogy abbahagytad
Esetleg tudnál ajánlani nekem valamit?


----------



## beri76 (2010 Október 5)

a


----------



## larrylove (2010 Október 5)

ott rengeteg van, bár magyar nem nagyon


----------



## Inachis (2010 Október 5)

Azt ismerem, csak inkább magyar rock érdekelne. Meg a technikák, hogy pl, hogy könnyű lefogni a hármas hangzatokat


----------



## larrylove (2010 Október 5)

kottára gondolsz??


----------



## Inachis (2010 Október 5)

Hát nekem meg megvan a 20. Bár azért lehet maradok, ha tudsz valamit javasolni.


----------



## beri76 (2010 Október 5)

b


----------



## larrylove (2010 Október 5)

jajj értem


----------



## beri76 (2010 Október 5)

c


----------



## Inachis (2010 Október 5)

aha Most mondjuk konkrétan a Beatrice Azok a boldog szép napok című számot keresem. Viszonylag könnyűnek tűnik.


----------



## beri76 (2010 Október 5)

d


----------



## Inachis (2010 Október 5)

Hajrá Beri76. Mi is voltunk ott  (nem is olyan régen  )


----------



## larrylove (2010 Október 5)

magyar rock...magyar rock, hát nem is tudom, nem nagyon hallgatok
de talán ( ha akusztikusra gondolsz ) találhatsz a neten ilyeneket:
junkies - alkohol, tankcsapda - örröké tart, bikini - közeli helyeken, ákostól 1-2 dal,


----------



## beri76 (2010 Október 5)

e


----------



## beri76 (2010 Október 5)

f


----------



## Inachis (2010 Október 5)

Beletrafáltál
Kedvenceimet soroltad


----------



## beri76 (2010 Október 5)

g


----------



## larrylove (2010 Október 5)

illetve ha tudod az alap akkordokat, akkor próbálj meg hallás után megnézni dolgokat eleinte én ezt úgy csináltam h addig próbálgattam amíg nem csengett egybe az eredeti dallal


----------



## beri76 (2010 Október 5)

h


----------



## beri76 (2010 Október 5)

i


----------



## beri76 (2010 Október 5)

j


----------



## beri76 (2010 Október 5)

k


----------



## Inachis (2010 Október 5)

Amúgy akkusztikus és elektromos gitárom is van.


----------



## beri76 (2010 Október 5)

L


----------



## beri76 (2010 Október 5)

M


----------



## beri76 (2010 Október 5)

N


----------



## Inachis (2010 Október 5)

Köszi a tanácsot. Még nem próbáltam. Alap akkordok mennek. Jó ötletet adtál. Köszönöm


----------



## larrylove (2010 Október 5)

wow...akkor ma értelme volt h felkeljek?


----------



## larrylove (2010 Október 5)

még kell ez a 48 óra h célt érjek


----------



## Inachis (2010 Október 5)

Hát látod.  Tényleg köszönöm. Nem tudom, miért, de nem jutott eszembe ez.
Amúgy valami egészen új dologgal akarunk próbálkozni.


----------



## Inachis (2010 Október 5)

Barátnőm saxofonozik, én meg elektromoson akarom valahogy kísérni + basszer + drum. Valami csak kisül belőle


----------



## Inachis (2010 Október 5)

ja és az ének


----------



## beri76 (2010 Október 5)

Aa


----------



## larrylove (2010 Október 5)

ja még annyit Inachis, hogy ha nem is megy hallás után, a vaktában próbálgatáson segít ha tudod hogy a moll-os akardok melankólikusabban hangzanak, a dúrok vidámabban, tehát egy a-moll biztos nem fogsz keverni egy d-dúrral de ha kicsit gyakorolsz belejössz aztán nagy guitar hero leszel


----------



## larrylove (2010 Október 5)

hajrálehet ti lesztek a jövő magyar zenekara


----------



## Inachis (2010 Október 5)

Na megyek letölteni. További szép napot!


----------



## larrylove (2010 Október 5)

énis haladok, a legjobbakat


----------



## Inachis (2010 Október 5)

Köszi a bíztatást


----------



## megoldas (2010 Október 5)

hali


----------



## megoldas (2010 Október 5)

sziasztok


----------



## megoldas (2010 Október 5)

Kiváló az oldal


----------



## megoldas (2010 Október 5)

alig várom, hogy meglegyen a


----------



## Fiorito (2010 Október 5)

Tisztelettel Üdvözlök mindenkit a fórumon!!
Nagyon színvonalas fórum, sok érdekes dolog van itt, amik közül most le kellene töltenem valamit... Így hát próbálom összeszedni a húsz hozzászólást ami ugye nélkülözhetetlen hozzá.


----------



## chavez14 (2010 Október 5)

sok pénzt kell gyártani


----------



## S.Carol (2010 Október 5)

Asszem nekem már csak 1 kell + 1 nap.


----------



## Fiorito (2010 Október 5)

Hát akkor kettő, csipkebokor vessző


----------



## Fiorito (2010 Október 5)

Három, Te leszel a párom


----------



## S.Carol (2010 Október 5)

Na, még valami szebbet, hátha akkor leszek tagból állandó tag:

A végtelenhez mérve szinte nem is létezünk,
A csillagévek óráin egy perc az életünk.
Az ember önmagában semmit sem ér, -
Ha nincsen barátunk, elvisz a szél. 


Bródy János


----------



## S.Carol (2010 Október 5)

Fioritó, a 10 után mit fogsz számolni?


----------



## Fiorito (2010 Október 5)

Négy, észnél légy!


----------



## Fiorito (2010 Október 5)

S.Carol írta:


> Fioritó, a 10 után mit fogsz számolni?


 Szia! 
Például, hogy 18 tele van a könyvespolc


----------



## Fiorito (2010 Október 5)

Öt, megérett a tök!


----------



## Fiorito (2010 Október 5)

Hat, hasad a pad!


----------



## gerbala (2010 Október 5)

8


----------



## gerbala (2010 Október 5)

Kiléptetett közben a rendszer


----------



## gerbala (2010 Október 5)

Na most már kerek 10


----------



## Fiorito (2010 Október 5)

Hét, kiflit süt a pék!


----------



## Fiorito (2010 Október 5)

Nyolc, üres a polc!


----------



## gerbala (2010 Október 5)

Az élet olyan mint egy pohár jéghideg tonic, keserű, de mégis csodálatos.


----------



## gerbala (2010 Október 5)

Na látom nem vagyok egyedűl


----------



## gerbala (2010 Október 5)

13 vizem látom


----------



## gerbala (2010 Október 5)

Na már csak 6


----------



## gerbala (2010 Október 5)

5


----------



## Fiorito (2010 Október 5)

Kilenc, kis Ferenc!


----------



## gerbala (2010 Október 5)

4


----------



## gerbala (2010 Október 5)

Izgi ez a vissza számlálás


----------



## gerbala (2010 Október 5)

2


----------



## gerbala (2010 Október 5)

na már csak 1


----------



## Fiorito (2010 Október 5)

Tíz, tiszta víz, ha nem tiszta vidd vissza, majd a cica megissza!


----------



## gerbala (2010 Október 5)

És az utolsó ! Köszönöm a lehetőséget. További jó számolást.


----------



## freestyler8 (2010 Október 5)

asd


----------



## freestyler8 (2010 Október 5)

es akkor


----------



## freestyler8 (2010 Október 5)

dasdasd


----------



## Fiorito (2010 Október 5)

Tizenegy, Pistike a hegyre megy!


----------



## freestyler8 (2010 Október 5)

asddadsa


----------



## Fiorito (2010 Október 5)

Tizenkettő, béázott a háztető!


----------



## Fiorito (2010 Október 5)

Tizenhárom, a világot körbejárom!


----------



## freestyler8 (2010 Október 5)

eajhgg


----------



## Fiorito (2010 Október 5)

Tizennégy, ebbe nehogy belelépj!


----------



## Fiorito (2010 Október 5)

Tizenöt, valaki mindig beleköt (na nem itt  )


----------



## freestyler8 (2010 Október 5)

lnllk


----------



## S.Carol (2010 Október 5)

Jegyezd meg jól,
de ne csüggedj soha,
Remény, csalódás
Küzdelem, bukás
Sírig tartó nagy versenyfutás
Keresni mindig a jót, a szépet,
S meg nem találni -
Ez az élet!

Madách


----------



## Fiorito (2010 Október 5)

Tizenhat, ne tömd túl a hasadat!


----------



## freestyler8 (2010 Október 5)

é..p


----------



## bpeti87 (2010 Október 5)

helo


----------



## bpeti87 (2010 Október 5)

3


----------



## bpeti87 (2010 Október 5)

4


----------



## freestyler8 (2010 Október 5)

adgcs


----------



## Fiorito (2010 Október 5)

Tizenhét, csengess mielőtt belépnél!


----------



## bpeti87 (2010 Október 5)

5


----------



## bpeti87 (2010 Október 5)

6


----------



## bpeti87 (2010 Október 5)

7


----------



## bpeti87 (2010 Október 5)

8


----------



## noeminoemi (2010 Október 5)

"... az ember akkor dícséri igazán a művészt, ha művébe veszve a dícséretről is megfeledkezik. -Lessing"


----------



## Fiorito (2010 Október 5)

Tizennyolc, már volt!
Tizenkilenc,azért nem jó mert nem figyelsz!


----------



## bpeti87 (2010 Október 5)

9


----------



## bpeti87 (2010 Október 5)

10


----------



## bpeti87 (2010 Október 5)

11


----------



## noeminoemi (2010 Október 5)

"Mindnyájan költők vagyunk, amikor egy költőt jól olvasunk"


----------



## bpeti87 (2010 Október 5)

12 ez igaz is lehet


----------



## picurka13 (2010 Október 5)

Sziasztok!
Jó lenne egy kis napos idő, ebben az esőben!


----------



## bpeti87 (2010 Október 5)

13


----------



## Fiorito (2010 Október 5)

És húsz, de el ne ússz!!
Köszi a lehetőséget, üdv mindenkinek!


----------



## bpeti87 (2010 Október 5)

14


----------



## noeminoemi (2010 Október 5)

"Játszik egy nagyon szelíd hang, nagyon közel, de távol még, nagyon halkan és nagyon szép" ​


----------



## bpeti87 (2010 Október 5)

15


----------



## bpeti87 (2010 Október 5)

16


----------



## bpeti87 (2010 Október 5)

17


----------



## noeminoemi (2010 Október 5)

" A művészet csak út és nem cél - Rainer Maria Rilke" 5


----------



## bpeti87 (2010 Október 5)

18 még kettő


----------



## noeminoemi (2010 Október 5)

"Az első és legfonotsabb a kontúr. Ha a kontúr jó, akkor a többi már gyerekjáték. Még ha felületes is részleteiben a festmény, ha a kontúrok jók, erőteljes egészet alkot" 6


----------



## bpeti87 (2010 Október 5)

19 még 1


----------



## picurka13 (2010 Október 5)

Szeresd őt


----------



## bpeti87 (2010 Október 5)

20 :d


----------



## noeminoemi (2010 Október 5)

_7„Amit a cél elérésével kapunk köz_http://gportal.hu/picview.php?prt=161547&gid=605799&index=112_el sem olyan fontos, mint amivé válunk, amíg azt elérjük.”_


----------



## noeminoemi (2010 Október 5)

_" Nem próbálok másoknál jobban táncolni. Csak magamnál jobban" Mikhail Baryshnikov_ 8


----------



## picurka13 (2010 Október 5)

A szeretet,


----------



## picurka13 (2010 Október 5)

a te szemedbe már elveszett.


----------



## noeminoemi (2010 Október 5)

_9 "Minden lehunyt szemmel töltött perccel hatvan másodpercnyi fényt veszítünk."_ - Gabriel García Márquez


----------



## picurka13 (2010 Október 5)

De az a szó, hogy szeretet,


----------



## noeminoemi (2010 Október 5)

"Minden nagyszerű dolog egyszerű is. Legtöbbjük kifejezhető egy szóval: Szabadság, igazság, tisztelet, kötelesség, könyörület, remény."- Winston Churchill


----------



## picurka13 (2010 Október 5)

könnyíti az életed.


----------



## noeminoemi (2010 Október 5)

_"A remény csak az utazás alatt létezik" 11_


----------



## freestyler8 (2010 Október 5)

lkélág


----------



## noeminoemi (2010 Október 5)

"Az élet nagy fordulatai közepette lelkünk erősen kapcsolódik azokhoz a helyekhez, ahol öröm ér bennünket, vagy bánat szakad reánk -Balzac"12


----------



## noeminoemi (2010 Október 5)

_"Minden idő annyival rövidebb, amennyiel boldogabb"13_


----------



## noeminoemi (2010 Október 5)

"A nevetés távolságot biztosít. Lehetővé teszi, hogy kívülről szemléljük az eseményeket, feldolgozzuk magunkban, s aztán továbblépjünk." -Bob Newhart14


----------



## noeminoemi (2010 Október 5)

"Életünk napjai közül egyik sem annyira kárba veszett, mint az , amelyen nem nevettünk"15


----------



## noeminoemi (2010 Október 5)

"Boldog,ki hazára lelt, s hazatalált, kinek a honban otthon is sugárzik. -világban van hazája, hazában népe, a népben rokona, rokon közt igaz testvér, családjában szerelme, szerelmében társa" - Váci Mihály 16


----------



## noeminoemi (2010 Október 5)

"Nem az tesz gazdaggá, ami a mienk, hanem aminek örülni tudunk" 17


----------



## noeminoemi (2010 Október 5)

„A barátság voltaképpen szükségtelen, akárcsak a filozófia vagy a művészet... Nem szükséges a túléléshez, de sokkal inkább értelmet ad a túlélésnek.” -C. S. Lewis 18


----------



## freestyler8 (2010 Október 5)

gfg


----------



## noeminoemi (2010 Október 5)

"Csak a barát vonzalma önzetlen, nincs benne érdek, sem az érzékek játéka. A barátság szolgálat, erős és komoly kapocs. A legnagyobb emberi próba és szerep!"19


----------



## noeminoemi (2010 Október 5)

"A szabadság nem az, amikor azt tehetsz, amit csak akarsz, hanem az, amikor nem kell azt tenned, amit nem akarsz"20


----------



## freestyler8 (2010 Október 5)

„A barátság voltaképpen szükségtelen, akárcsak a filozófia vagy a művészet... Nem szükséges a túléléshez, de sokkal inkább értelmet ad a túlélésnek.” -C. S. Lewis 18 - ez szép volt!


----------



## noeminoemi (2010 Október 5)

és a ráadás:
Azon aggódunk, hogy mi lesz a gyerekeinkből holnap, közben elfelejtjük, hogy Ő _valaki_ ma is. ~Stacia Tauscher


----------



## freestyler8 (2010 Október 5)

Étkezésre vonatkozó igénybevételi napló.xls :d


----------



## noeminoemi (2010 Október 5)

Most látom, hogy mások is küldtek üzeneteket közben, elnézést, ha valaki "szavába vágtam". 
Szép napot mindenkinek!


----------



## freestyler8 (2010 Október 5)

qwerty billentyű


----------



## LajosP (2010 Október 5)

*Előbb-utóbb meglesz*

A szükséges számú hozzászólás


----------



## freestyler8 (2010 Október 5)

wwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## LajosP (2010 Október 5)

Hét, azaz hét


----------



## freestyler8 (2010 Október 5)

awdsy


----------



## freestyler8 (2010 Október 5)

hhgfawy


----------



## LajosP (2010 Október 5)

Nyolc, üres a polc


----------



## LajosP (2010 Október 5)

Kilenc, kisferenc


----------



## LajosP (2010 Október 5)

Tíz, tiszta víz.


----------



## LajosP (2010 Október 5)

Ottó, etté?
Ottó két té.


----------



## freestyler8 (2010 Október 5)

asdas


----------



## LajosP (2010 Október 5)

Tivadar


----------



## LajosP (2010 Október 5)

Hajrá Mari néni!


----------



## LajosP (2010 Október 5)

Zöldre van a zöldre van a...


----------



## LajosP (2010 Október 5)

...rácsos kapu festve.


----------



## LajosP (2010 Október 5)

Züm züm züm.


----------



## LajosP (2010 Október 5)

REPEAT "jár a korsó a kútra".

UNTIL "eltörik".


----------



## LajosP (2010 Október 5)

xlsx, docx


----------



## LajosP (2010 Október 5)

Jábádábádúúú


----------



## LajosP (2010 Október 5)

És ez lesz az utolsóóóóóó!


----------



## picurka13 (2010 Október 5)

Szeress, hisz szeretni jó,


----------



## IesIie (2010 Október 5)

.


----------



## picurka13 (2010 Október 5)

néha elgondolkodtató,


----------



## IesIie (2010 Október 5)

...


----------



## picurka13 (2010 Október 5)

de a szeretet,


----------



## IesIie (2010 Október 5)

....


----------



## IesIie (2010 Október 5)

.....


----------



## picurka13 (2010 Október 5)

legyen mindig csak veled.


----------



## IesIie (2010 Október 5)

-


----------



## IesIie (2010 Október 5)

--


----------



## picurka13 (2010 Október 5)

Azt hiszed, hogy már nem szeret?


----------



## IesIie (2010 Október 5)

---


----------



## IesIie (2010 Október 5)

----


----------



## picurka13 (2010 Október 5)

mert folyton elfelejti a nevedet?


----------



## IesIie (2010 Október 5)

-----


----------



## picurka13 (2010 Október 5)

Figyelj rá, mert szerethet,


----------



## IesIie (2010 Október 5)

------


----------



## picurka13 (2010 Október 5)

csak észre kell venni, ahogy melenget.


----------



## picurka13 (2010 Október 5)

Szeret, ahogy te is őt,


----------



## picurka13 (2010 Október 5)

szeressétek egymást és játszátok a nagymenőt.


----------



## picurka13 (2010 Október 5)

A szeretet fontos, higgy benne,


----------



## Carol Anna (2010 Október 5)

*megvan *

idetaláltam ....


----------



## picurka13 (2010 Október 5)

ne gondold, hogy ennyi elég lenne.


----------



## IesIie (2010 Október 5)

11


----------



## picurka13 (2010 Október 5)

Üdv Anna!


----------



## picurka13 (2010 Október 5)

És ez az 20.!!!!!


----------



## Carol Anna (2010 Október 5)

elkezdtem a karácsonyi SAL-t


----------



## IesIie (2010 Október 5)

12


----------



## Carol Anna (2010 Október 5)

Szia Móni! Ügyes vagy!


----------



## IesIie (2010 Október 5)

13


----------



## IesIie (2010 Október 5)

14


----------



## IesIie (2010 Október 5)

15


----------



## Carol Anna (2010 Október 5)

4


----------



## freestyler8 (2010 Október 5)

kmkj


----------



## picurka13 (2010 Október 5)

Köszi!
De jó neked! 
Én az októbert csinálom gőzerővel.


----------



## Carol Anna (2010 Október 5)

5


----------



## IesIie (2010 Október 5)

16


----------



## Carol Anna (2010 Október 5)

ne is fájdítsd a szívemet :-(


----------



## Carol Anna (2010 Október 5)

ezen a karácsonyoson


----------



## IesIie (2010 Október 5)

17


----------



## IesIie (2010 Október 5)

18


----------



## Carol Anna (2010 Október 5)

agyaltam egy csomót ...


----------



## Carol Anna (2010 Október 5)

fonal? vászon?


----------



## picurka13 (2010 Október 5)

Miért fájdítom? Az októberrel?

Nem enged még mindig semmit!  Valószínű el kell telni egy kis időnek, hogy érzékelje a rendszer, hogy megvan a 20 hozzászólásom.


----------



## picurka13 (2010 Október 5)

És mi lett a nyerő?


----------



## Carol Anna (2010 Október 5)

de!!!!


----------



## jankojanko (2010 Október 5)

Éljen.


----------



## Carol Anna (2010 Október 5)

egy 40 ct-os edinburgh vászon


----------



## IesIie (2010 Október 5)

19


----------



## Carol Anna (2010 Október 5)

TW Wine Castle és ....


----------



## IesIie (2010 Október 5)




----------



## Carol Anna (2010 Október 5)

Kreinik 003 HL


----------



## picurka13 (2010 Október 5)

Húú, az jó!!! Nagyon megszerettem rá hímezni.


----------



## freestyler8 (2010 Október 5)

klékl


----------



## Carol Anna (2010 Október 5)

a vászon ivory (halványsárga)


----------



## freestyler8 (2010 Október 5)

dxrftcghjk


----------



## Carol Anna (2010 Október 5)

a fonal bordó...


----------



## freestyler8 (2010 Október 5)

kmokio


----------



## Carol Anna (2010 Október 5)

a kreinik is bordó és csillogós


----------



## Carol Anna (2010 Október 5)

fotóztam is ...


----------



## freestyler8 (2010 Október 5)

áŰ


----------



## picurka13 (2010 Október 5)

Az nagyon szép lesz!

Semmit nem enged letölteni.


----------



## Carol Anna (2010 Október 5)

mindjárt átküldöm neked a képeket


----------



## freestyler8 (2010 Október 5)

-.-.


----------



## Carol Anna (2010 Október 5)

ajaj, mit ír ki?


----------



## freestyler8 (2010 Október 5)

dcfgvb


----------



## picurka13 (2010 Október 5)

A szokásos szöveget!
21 hozzászólás és 2 napja regisztráltnak kell lenni. De hát már 2007 óta az vagyok!

Várom a képeket!


----------



## Carol Anna (2010 Október 5)

email ment ;-)


----------



## freestyler8 (2010 Október 5)

asd


----------



## Carol Anna (2010 Október 5)

értelek, bepróbálkozom én is ...


----------



## picurka13 (2010 Október 5)

Köszi, mindjárt nézem!
Nem értem én ezt, hogy miért nem enged tölteni.


----------



## Carol Anna (2010 Október 5)

Sziasztok!


----------



## picurka13 (2010 Október 5)

Ez nagyon szép lesz!!!!

Na, neked sikerül?


----------



## Carol Anna (2010 Október 5)

nem, nekem sem sikerült ... :-(((


----------



## tarsij (2010 Október 5)

*20.*

Egy porszívóügynök betolakodik egy házba, és a háziasszony minden tiltakozása ellenére nagy rakás száraz lócitromot szór a szoba közepére.
A nő felháborodik:
- Mit képzel?
- Asszonyom, ígérem, amit ez a csodálatos porszívó nem szed fel, azt én magam fogom megenni!
- Akkor teszek rá magának egy kis tejszínhabot, mert nincs áram a házban.


----------



## picurka13 (2010 Október 5)

Akkor nem tudom mi lehet a baj!

Lehet várni kell valamennyit, hogy aktívak legyünk.


----------



## tarsij (2010 Október 5)

19.
A tanár nincs megelégedve az elsősök szellemi színvonalával, ezért gúnyosan így szól hozzájuk:
- Kérem, aki idiótának érzi magát, az álljon fel!
Nagy csend, mindenki ülve marad. Egyszer csak egy fiatalember óvatosan feláll.
- Nos, maga úgy gondolja, hogy rászolgált az idióta elnevezésre? - kérdi a tanár gúnyosan.
- Az igazat megvallva nem, de nem bírtam nézni, hogy a tanár úr egyedül álldogál.


----------



## Carol Anna (2010 Október 5)

hát nem tudom ... lehet...


----------



## tarsij (2010 Október 5)

18.
A kaszárnyában csörög a telefon. A kiskatona felveszi:
- Melyik barom telefonál már megint?
- Tudja maga kivel beszél? - kérdezi a telefonban lévő hang.
- Nem - felel a kiskatona. - Kivel?
- Kovács ezredessel.
- Kovács ezredes, és maga tudja, kivel beszél?
- Nem.
- Akkor mázlim van - mondja és lecsapja a kagylót.


----------



## tarsij (2010 Október 5)

17.
Móricka szülei szeretkezni akarnak, de ott van Móricka, és nem akarják, hogy lássa. Kiküldi apukája Mórickát az erkélyre, hogy mondja, mi történik odakint.
Kimegy Móricka, és elkezdi mondani.
- Pisti bácsi a papagáját eteti.
- Marika néni a kukát viszi ki.
- És Pistike szülei dugnak.
Kérdezi apukája Mórickát.
- Kisfiam, te ezt honnan tudod?
- Onnan, hogy Pistike is kinn áll az erkélyen.


----------



## tarsij (2010 Október 5)

16.
Egy üvöltő gyerekekkel teli mikrobusz átmegy a zebrán, amit egy szőke nő vezet, és majdnem elüt egy férfit. A férfi felháborodva kiáltja a szőke vezetőnek:
- Hé, hölgyem, nem tud vigyázni?
A szőke nő megállítja a kocsit, letekeri az ablakot és visszakiabál:
- Miből gondolja, hogy mind az enyém?


----------



## tarsij (2010 Október 5)

15.
Ne szidd a bacilusokat: sok emberben csak ők képviselik a kultúrát.


----------



## tarsij (2010 Október 5)

14.
Józan életű kőműves brigád munkát keres! Mottónk: Ha megáll, fal; ha leborul, járda. Valamire jó lesz.


----------



## tarsij (2010 Október 5)

13.
Senki se lehet tökéletes... Belőlem is hiányzik a hiba.


----------



## tarsij (2010 Október 5)

12.
Amióta kikapcsolom lefekvés előtt a mobilom, azóta utolérhetetlen vagyok az ágyban.


----------



## tarsij (2010 Október 5)

11.
Nem hörög a paraszt, ha nem szúrja a kés!


----------



## Horgica (2010 Október 5)

*hozzászólás*



Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


 Szeretném mielőbb megszerezni a 20 hozzászólást.


----------



## tarsij (2010 Október 5)

10.
Magyarország jobb pozícióba került a korrupciós listán, bár ez nem volt 
olcsó.


----------



## Horgica (2010 Október 5)

Mit tegyek, hogy mielőbb meglegyen a 20 hozzászólásom?


----------



## tarsij (2010 Október 5)

09.
Mindig van két lehetőség. Vagy nincs.


----------



## tarsij (2010 Október 5)

08.
A férfi olyan, mint a hal. Feje is van, de a farka irányítja.


----------



## Horgica (2010 Október 5)

A tegnapi hírek szerint T.C. szívleállás miatt halt meg. Lehet máshogy?


----------



## tarsij (2010 Október 5)

07.
Kerüld a csokoládét! Összemegy tőle a ruhád!


----------



## Horgica (2010 Október 5)

" Ez a nap is jól kezdődött, de felébredtem."


----------



## Horgica (2010 Október 5)

Egy hét távol az otthontól, és rájövök, hogy mindenhol jó, de legjobb otthon.


----------



## tarsij (2010 Október 5)

06.
Aki integet, az búcsúzkodik. Aki fut, az sportol. Az utas az, aki vár a megállóban. (buszsofőr mottó)


----------



## tarsij (2010 Október 5)

05.
A világ legegészségesebb dolga a születésnap. Minél több van belőle egy embernek, annál tovább él.


----------



## Horgica (2010 Október 5)

Lejárt a mosógépem, menni kell teregetni.


----------



## tarsij (2010 Október 5)

04.
- Szia! Észrevetted már, hogy nem egyformák a szemeid?
- ???
- Az egyik szebb, mint a másik!


----------



## Horgica (2010 Október 5)

" ma lesz a holnap tegnapja"


----------



## tarsij (2010 Október 5)

03.
Nem mindegy, hogy KAROL A néni, vagy VER A néni.


----------



## Horgica (2010 Október 5)

A köhögés nem jó, de az élet jele.


----------



## Horgica (2010 Október 5)

Kétszer kettő néha öt, nem csalás nem ámítás, de az ujjam nélkül hibás a számítás.


----------



## Horgica (2010 Október 5)

A mosógépem még nem járt le. Úgy hallom, most készül felszállni.


----------



## Horgica (2010 Október 5)

Talán egyszer kilövi magát a holdra. Rá üljek?


----------



## Horgica (2010 Október 5)

A papák, azok a nagy darab emberek, akik a mamák mellett gyalogolnak.


----------



## Horgica (2010 Október 5)

Micimackó gondolkodik:
- Gondol, gondol, gondol.


----------



## kabafi (2010 Október 5)

*Kabaré*

Tegnap este egy kabarén voltunk a schwalbachi polgárházban. Az egyik vicc adta az inspirációt.
Az aktuális magyar helyzetre talán így lehetne átültetni:

Bemegy egy szocialista polgármesterjelölt a választókerületben a kocsmába és köszön:
„Jó reggelt!”
Válasz:
„Na, ezt már nem fogják keresztülvinni.”
---------
(Az eredeti, ha valakit érdekel, így szólt:
Ein preußischer Offizier geht in die Kneipe in Frankfurt.
„Guten morgen!”
Antwort:
„Na das läßt sich nicht durchsetzen.”)


Hiába, kicsi a világ...
...
Üdv mindenkinek,


----------



## Horgica (2010 Október 5)

Minden nap más, de ugyanúgy a felébredéssel kezdődik.


----------



## tarsij (2010 Október 5)

02.
Régen a férfinak meg kellett ölnie a sárkányt, hogy elvehesse a szüzet. Ma már nincsenek szüzek, és a sárkányt kell elvenni..


----------



## tarsij (2010 Október 5)

01.
10 féle ember van: aki ismeri a bináris számrendszert, és aki nem.


----------



## Horgica (2010 Október 5)

A levelet a postás hozza. De ki viszi?


----------



## Horgica (2010 Október 5)

Hát elég tigrisztikus ez az egész.


----------



## Horgica (2010 Október 5)

Nem eléggé elég.


----------



## Horgica (2010 Október 5)

A gyerekeket hagyni kell, hadd éljék a saját életüket.


----------



## tarsij (2010 Október 5)

00.
! Bingo !


----------



## Horgica (2010 Október 5)

A négyszögletű kerek erdőnek hol van a közepe?


----------



## Horgica (2010 Október 5)

Annak a jó, aki fából vaskarikát tud csinálni.


----------



## Horgica (2010 Október 5)

Halleluja!


----------



## vibrocil (2010 Október 5)

1valaky írta:


> szuper vagykiss


itt legalább összehozhatom a 20 hsz.-t


----------



## vibrocil (2010 Október 5)

még mindig bombázót játszom egész 20-ig


----------



## vibrocil (2010 Október 5)

ez nem lesz olyan élménydús


----------



## vibrocil (2010 Október 5)

de kitartó vagyok mint mindig


----------



## vibrocil (2010 Október 5)

húú ez nem semmi. és mi az értelme?


----------



## vibrocil (2010 Október 5)

hát nem tudom de tuti skizofrénia magammal társalogni.


----------



## Zsolti bácsi (2010 Október 5)

első


----------



## Zsolti bácsi (2010 Október 5)

második


----------



## vibrocil (2010 Október 5)

arról nem is beszélve, hogy ez egy nagy értelmetlenségnek látszik


----------



## Zsolti bácsi (2010 Október 5)

harmadik


----------



## Zsolti bácsi (2010 Október 5)

negyedik


----------



## vibrocil (2010 Október 5)

az elménkben mindannyian történeteket szövünk az események és az emberek köré: nem a valóságot éljük át, hanem a valóság köré kerekített saját sztorinkat, és erre reagálunk. Ha a valóságról lehántjuk elképzeléseinket, sokkal könnyebb és nyugodtabb életet élhetünk


----------



## Zsolti bácsi (2010 Október 5)

ötödik ez mire jó?


----------



## vibrocil (2010 Október 5)

Miért hiszel?

Ne azért higgy, hogy biztonságérzeted legyen, vagy ne azért, hogy megfelelj, vagy ne azért, hogy kontollálni akarj valamit vagy valakit.


----------



## Zsolti bácsi (2010 Október 5)

hatodik
Gyertek a Te, a Sztár oldalra!!


----------



## Zsolti bácsi (2010 Október 5)

hetedik
sok jó énekes van fent


----------



## vibrocil (2010 Október 5)

ezt kérdeztem én is
mire?


----------



## Boryszka (2010 Október 5)

*Letöltés!*

Üdv mindenkinek!

Szeretnék Mamám temetésére egy számot letölteni, de ahhoz 20 hozzászólás kell! Ezért irkálok össze-vissza!

Üdv!


----------



## Zsolti bácsi (2010 Október 5)

nyolcadik

ha regisztrálsz, sok dalt fel tudsz énekelni te is


----------



## vibrocil (2010 Október 5)

lehet hogy a keresőoptimalizálásban lusták a tulajok és így oldják meg


----------



## vibrocil (2010 Október 5)

na akkor ez a 12.


----------



## Zsolti bácsi (2010 Október 5)

kilencedik

www.teasztar.hu


----------



## vibrocil (2010 Október 5)

nyomjuk emberek!!! kinek gyorsabb a net?


----------



## Zsolti bácsi (2010 Október 5)

tizedik

ez baromság!!!


----------



## Zsolti bácsi (2010 Október 5)

tizenegyedik

nekem 20mb


----------



## vibrocil (2010 Október 5)

ez a 14. basszus még mindig csak azon filózok, mi ez az egész? egy könyv miatt ezt érdemlem?


----------



## Zsolti bácsi (2010 Október 5)

tizenkettedik


----------



## Zsolti bácsi (2010 Október 5)

13. szerencsés szám


----------



## vibrocil (2010 Október 5)

na ez után tuti beverek egy sört mert ezt idegekkel nem bírom


----------



## Zsolti bácsi (2010 Október 5)

14 14 14
már csak 6


----------



## Zsolti bácsi (2010 Október 5)

tiiiiiiiiiiiiiizzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeennnnnnnnnnnnnnnnööööööööööööööööttttttttttttttttt


----------



## vibrocil (2010 Október 5)

egyre csak növekszem már 16


----------



## Zsolti bácsi (2010 Október 5)

161616161616


----------



## vibrocil (2010 Október 5)

visszaszámlálás indul: 4


----------



## Zsolti bácsi (2010 Október 5)

17 azaz tizenhét


----------



## vibrocil (2010 Október 5)

három, 3 már nem sok


----------



## Zsolti bácsi (2010 Október 5)

18 

ez miért kelllllllll????????????????????


----------



## Zsolti bácsi (2010 Október 5)

19 mindjárt én nyerek!!


----------



## vibrocil (2010 Október 5)

na eljött az igazság pillanatához közeli állapot már csak kettő


----------



## Zsolti bácsi (2010 Október 5)

húúúúúúúúúúúúúsz!!!!!!!!!!!

jehehehe vvééggrree!!


----------



## vibrocil (2010 Október 5)

és vége !! basszus megyek sörér


----------



## Zsolti bácsi (2010 Október 5)

na neeee!!!!!


----------



## Zsolti bácsi (2010 Október 5)

pedig már tuti meg volt a húsz


----------



## bb1994 (2010 Október 5)

1


----------



## Boryszka (2010 Október 5)

*:'(*

Sziasztok!

Gyűjtöm ezerrel a hsz-eket! Remélem ma meglesz!

Sziasztok!


----------



## Boryszka (2010 Október 5)

Még kell 14!!!!


----------



## Boryszka (2010 Október 5)

Még kell 13!!!


----------



## Boryszka (2010 Október 5)

Még kell 12!!!


----------



## Boryszka (2010 Október 5)

Még 11!!! Remélem nem átverés a dolog és tényleg le tudom tölteni ezek után a kinézett számot!


----------



## Boryszka (2010 Október 5)

Még 10!!! Kezdem unni!


----------



## csusza30 (2010 Október 5)

Üdv mindenkinek!
Legyen szép napotok!
Na csá!


----------



## Boryszka (2010 Október 5)

Éljen! 10 alatt vagyok!


----------



## Boryszka (2010 Október 5)

Jajj de jó unaloműző! Tiniknek biztos csodálatos időtöltés!


----------



## blui (2010 Október 5)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


Köszi


----------



## Boryszka (2010 Október 5)

Mindjárt jövök!!!


----------



## csusza30 (2010 Október 5)

Vagy mégsem?
Igazából én azt sem tudom hány hozzávakkantásra van szükség.


----------



## hamarferi5 (2010 Október 5)

helló


----------



## hamarferi5 (2010 Október 5)

Boryszka írta:


> Jajj de jó unaloműző! Tiniknek biztos csodálatos időtöltés!


az


----------



## csusza30 (2010 Október 5)

Szóval elnyomok még egyet hátha egyszer csak kigyűlik a nem tudom mennyi


----------



## Boryszka (2010 Október 5)

Visszajöttem!


----------



## blui (2010 Október 5)

7Beus3 írta:


> és végre itt a 20.!!!!


 hajrá


----------



## Boryszka (2010 Október 5)

Barátnőm nem hagy írni....jaaajjjj


----------



## blui (2010 Október 5)

Boryszka írta:


> Éljen! 10 alatt vagyok!


 hajrá


----------



## blui (2010 Október 5)

sipirc írta:


> 5


 hajrá


----------



## blui (2010 Október 5)

Boryszka írta:


> Barátnőm nem hagy írni....jaaajjjj


 jujj


----------



## Boryszka (2010 Október 5)

Nagyon kellene hogy le tudjak tölteniiii!!


----------



## blui (2010 Október 5)

Boryszka írta:


> Éljen! 10 alatt vagyok!


 10 felett


----------



## csusza30 (2010 Október 5)

Most néztem és asszem most kerülök 10 alá.


----------



## blui (2010 Október 5)

Boryszka írta:


> Nagyon kellene hogy le tudjak tölteniiii!!


hajrá


----------



## Boryszka (2010 Október 5)

Még 5!!!


----------



## blui (2010 Október 5)

csusza30 írta:


> Most néztem és asszem most kerülök 10 alá.


 nyertél


----------



## Boryszka (2010 Október 5)

Hol lehet megnézni h mennyinél tartok???


----------



## blui (2010 Október 5)

Boryszka írta:


> Még 5!!!


 nem értem miért jó ez az adminnak


----------



## blui (2010 Október 5)

boryszka írta:


> hol lehet megnézni h mennyinél tartok???


18 !!!!


----------



## Boryszka (2010 Október 5)

Hülye vagyok! Nem látom a fától az erdőt!


----------



## blui (2010 Október 5)

Boryszka írta:


> Hol lehet megnézni h mennyinél tartok???


még mindig18


----------



## Boryszka (2010 Október 5)

Elvileg ez az uccsó!!


----------



## blui (2010 Október 5)

venoki írta:


>


 ?


----------



## Boryszka (2010 Október 5)

Na megyek és megnézem mire jutottam!


----------



## csusza30 (2010 Október 5)

Vagy most?


----------



## blui (2010 Október 5)

Boryszka írta:


> Elvileg ez az uccsó!!


 nyertél


----------



## blui (2010 Október 5)

csusza30 írta:


> Vagy most?


 hol


----------



## blui (2010 Október 5)

Rockerfeller írta:


> minden


 valami


----------



## csusza30 (2010 Október 5)

kilenc?


----------



## csusza30 (2010 Október 5)

nyolc..


----------



## blui (2010 Október 5)

TurboSteve írta:


> 21 a nyerő !


 feketepéter


----------



## blui (2010 Október 5)

csusza30 írta:


> nyolc..


 huuuu....


----------



## blui (2010 Október 5)

csusza30 írta:


> nyolc..


 je...


----------



## blui (2010 Október 5)

csusza30 írta:


> kilenc?


 tizenkilenc


----------



## blui (2010 Október 5)

blui írta:


> huuuu....


 husssszzzz


----------



## csusza30 (2010 Október 5)

hét


----------



## csusza30 (2010 Október 5)

hat (az idegeimre...)


----------



## csusza30 (2010 Október 5)

öt


----------



## csusza30 (2010 Október 5)

négy


----------



## csusza30 (2010 Október 5)

három


----------



## csusza30 (2010 Október 5)

kettő


----------



## csusza30 (2010 Október 5)

eeeeeeegy?


----------



## zoli06 (2010 Október 5)

Abigel573 írta:


> Kreáltam egy mindegy mit ír be szóláncot a kezdőknek... azt se használják...
> Talán túl egyszerű.


.


----------



## zoli06 (2010 Október 5)

csusza30 írta:


> hat (az idegeimre...)


..


----------



## zoli06 (2010 Október 5)

csusza30 írta:


> kettő


..


----------



## zoli06 (2010 Október 5)

zoli06 írta:


> ..


5


----------



## zoli06 (2010 Október 5)

zoli06 írta:


> .



6


----------



## zoli06 (2010 Október 5)

zoli06 írta:


> 6


df


----------



## zoli06 (2010 Október 5)

zoli06 írta:


> df


2


----------



## zoli06 (2010 Október 5)

zoli06 írta:


> 2


2


----------



## zoli06 (2010 Október 5)

zoli06 írta:


> 2


3


----------



## zoli06 (2010 Október 5)

zoli06 írta:


> 3


4


----------



## zoli06 (2010 Október 5)

zoli06 írta:


> 4


5


----------



## zoli06 (2010 Október 5)

zoli06 írta:


> 5


7


----------



## zoli06 (2010 Október 5)

zoli06 írta:


> 7


8


----------



## zoli06 (2010 Október 5)

10


----------



## laliba1953 (2010 Október 5)

22


----------



## zoli06 (2010 Október 5)

11


----------



## zoli06 (2010 Október 5)

33


----------



## zoli06 (2010 Október 5)

44?


----------



## zoli06 (2010 Október 5)

2


----------



## zoli06 (2010 Október 5)

20


----------



## zoli06 (2010 Október 5)

41


----------



## zoli06 (2010 Október 5)

42


----------



## zoli06 (2010 Október 5)

43


----------



## zoli06 (2010 Október 5)

44


----------



## zoli06 (2010 Október 5)

:d45


----------



## zoli06 (2010 Október 5)

45


----------



## kinde (2010 Október 5)

*érdekes*

Tisztelt Fórumtársak
Nagyon jó ez a fórum. De kár, hogy eddig nem tudtam róla.

Tisztelettel : Kinde


----------



## laliba1953 (2010 Október 5)

23


----------



## kinde (2010 Október 5)

Izgalmas, egy fórum, csak legyen ennyi időm.
Kinde


----------



## kinde (2010 Október 5)

*fórum*

17
Kinde


----------



## kinde (2010 Október 5)

*f*

16


----------



## kinde (2010 Október 5)

*fórum*

Tisztelt Fórumtársak
Van pár ritka film amit jelenleg nem tudok letölteni. 
16.
Kinde


----------



## kinde (2010 Október 5)

*fórum*

Remélem ha megvan a 20 hozzászólás működik a letöltés.
Kinde


----------



## kinde (2010 Október 5)

*fórum*

14
Kinde


----------



## kinde (2010 Október 5)

*fórum*

Minden tiszteletem a fórum létrehozóinak.
Kinde


----------



## kinde (2010 Október 5)

*fórum*

hozzászólás 13
Kinde


----------



## kinde (2010 Október 5)

*fórum*

Rengeteg filmet találtam, de vannak amelyeket szívesen megnéznék, a hozzászólásaimban felsorolom őket. Aki teheti legyen szíves töltse fel.
Kinde


----------



## dobitibi (2010 Október 5)

helló mindenkinek;
nagyon jó a fórum, köszi mindenkinek.


----------



## kinde (2010 Október 5)

*f*

Keresett filmek: Rajnai András tv játékai
Kinde


----------



## kinde (2010 Október 5)

*Fórum Társaimnak*

Keresett filmek:Jancsó Miklós : ALLEGRÓ BARBARÓ
Kinde


----------



## kinde (2010 Október 5)

*Fórum Társaimnak*

Kereset filmek: Áldozat
Kinde


----------



## kinde (2010 Október 5)

*Fórum Társaimnak*

Keresett film: Angol címe .IF
Magyar címe .HA


----------



## kinde (2010 Október 5)

*Fórum Társaimnak*

Van pár magyar film . főleg Datás ahol általában az utolsó link nem működik.Mi az oka?
Kinde


----------



## kinde (2010 Október 5)

*Fórum Társaimnak*

Színházi felvételek amit keresek:Gőz, A Szúzai Mennyegző.
Kinde


----------



## kinde (2010 Október 5)

*Fórum Társaimnak*

régi tv játékok. Magyar válogatott vb meccsei
Kinde


----------



## 4711 (2010 Október 5)

Egy pedagogusnak mindig kell fejlödni


----------



## Isti1978 (2010 Október 5)

Akkor kezdődjön a 20 hozzászólás beszerzése.


----------



## Isti1978 (2010 Október 5)

Egyébiránt sokkal kellemesebb ez a fórum odakint, mint a legtöbb itthoni...


----------



## Isti1978 (2010 Október 5)

Hogy lehet az


----------



## Isti1978 (2010 Október 5)

hogy itt van olyan zeneszám, ami fellelhető


----------



## kinde (2010 Október 5)

*Fórum Társaimnak*

Régi Csehszovák filmek: Jánosik


----------



## Isti1978 (2010 Október 5)

de az otthoni fórumokon még nem?


----------



## Isti1978 (2010 Október 5)

3-an vagyunk itt...


----------



## kinde (2010 Október 5)

*Fórum Társaimnak*

megnéznéma régi :Tordai Teri, Németországban készült ? Frau Wirtin és Susannah , filmjeit.
Kinde


----------



## Isti1978 (2010 Október 5)

Kanadában még nincs este...


----------



## Isti1978 (2010 Október 5)

Olyan 6 órával vagytok odébb, nem?


----------



## Isti1978 (2010 Október 5)

Ebédidő... jó is az...


----------



## Isti1978 (2010 Október 5)

Már a 10-ik...


----------



## Isti1978 (2010 Október 5)

Nahát


----------



## Isti1978 (2010 Október 5)

a másik


----------



## kinde (2010 Október 5)

*Fórum Társaimnak*

Lassan közeledik a 20. hozzászólásom. Üdv minden Magyar nyelvet beszélőnek.
Kinde


----------



## Isti1978 (2010 Október 5)

ajánlott topik


----------



## Isti1978 (2010 Október 5)

furcsa mód


----------



## Isti1978 (2010 Október 5)

zárva van.


----------



## Isti1978 (2010 Október 5)

Valljuk be


----------



## kinde (2010 Október 5)

*Fórum Társaimnak*

Ha minden igaz, ez a 20. hozzászólásom. És teljes értékű
társa lehetek a fórum társaimnak.
Kinde


----------



## Isti1978 (2010 Október 5)

úgy kicsit


----------



## 4711 (2010 Október 5)

A kicsikkel szoktunk ujj festést csinálni.Pl. esik az eső

Sőt nagyon szeretik ha nagy papiron közössen rajzolunk.

Nagyon sok mese van Itt a tél című könyvben.Novum kiadó.

Én is nem rég találtam ide. Karácsonyra mi a nagyokkal angyalkát készitünk dióból.

Nekem meg van a könyv csuda jó dolgog vannak benne.

Minden nap választunk napost, ülés rend szerint. Sőt nálunk van öltöző felelős is.

Mi is a differt használjuk nagyon jó.

Én játszáshoz tudok éneket ."Ki játszik ilyet majd meg mondom milyet."

Szuper jó dolgokat találok bár csak meg tudnám nyitni.

Ez az ovonöi oldal nagyon jó.

Bárcsak elöbb ide találtam volna.

Nagycsoportos vagyok szívesen meg osztom tapasztalataimat.

Most mi is akompetenciát csináljuk.

Ha kell valakinek kellenek őszi versek küldök.


----------



## Isti1978 (2010 Október 5)

Hát, a kiírás szerint már a 21. üzeneted volt.
Isti


----------



## Isti1978 (2010 Október 5)

szóval zárt fórumtémával


----------



## Isti1978 (2010 Október 5)

határozottan nehéz lenne.
Megvan a 20! Ezt a fórumot szerencsére melóból is elérem.


----------



## Isti1978 (2010 Október 5)

Vajon a 2 napos regisztráció az 48 órát takar vagy 2 naptári napot? (Úgy mint egyik nap este regisztrálás, aztán az azt követő második nap reggel már meg is van a 2 nap?) Kiderül.


----------



## 19edinacska (2010 Október 5)

sziasztok


----------



## 19edinacska (2010 Október 5)

Egy kicsit nehéz lesz össze gyűjteni azt a 20 hozzászólást.


----------



## lmpinto (2010 Október 5)

helló


----------



## 19edinacska (2010 Október 5)

Jó ez az oldal


----------



## 19edinacska (2010 Október 5)

nekem nagyon tetszik.


----------



## 19edinacska (2010 Október 5)

sok hasznos dolgot találtam már rajta


----------



## 4711 (2010 Október 5)

helló mindenki


----------



## 4711 (2010 Október 5)

Sziasztok


----------



## 19edinacska (2010 Október 5)

thxn


----------



## 19edinacska (2010 Október 5)

hello


----------



## 19edinacska (2010 Október 5)

mit írjak még?


----------



## 19edinacska (2010 Október 5)

kösz a tippet


----------



## 19edinacska (2010 Október 5)

hogyan is lehet


----------



## 19edinacska (2010 Október 5)

össze szedni


----------



## 19edinacska (2010 Október 5)

a 20 hozzászólást


----------



## 19edinacska (2010 Október 5)

már van 13


----------



## 19edinacska (2010 Október 5)

és már csak több lehet


----------



## 19edinacska (2010 Október 5)

már csak 5 kell


----------



## 19edinacska (2010 Október 5)

Üdvözlök minden magyar nyelven beszélő embert


----------



## 19edinacska (2010 Október 5)

már nem kell sok


----------



## 19edinacska (2010 Október 5)

azt hittem, hogy nehezebb lesz


----------



## 19edinacska (2010 Október 5)

de ez már a 20-dik


----------



## 19edinacska (2010 Október 5)

Hát ez könnyen ment. Viszlát mindenkinek!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dobitibi (2010 Október 5)

szeretnék letölteni egy pdf-es filét.


----------



## dobitibi (2010 Október 5)

és kell még néhány üzenet.


----------



## dobitibi (2010 Október 5)

így gyorsan meglesz a 20


----------



## dobitibi (2010 Október 5)

még egy kicsit dolgozok a gyűjtésen


----------



## dobitibi (2010 Október 5)

már csak 7 hiányzik


----------



## dobitibi (2010 Október 5)

enyhítő körülmény lehet, hogy már vannak érdemi hozzászólásaim is


----------



## dobitibi (2010 Október 5)

és még így is hiányzik 5


----------



## dobitibi (2010 Október 5)

megszakadt az oldal beolvasása, így most nem tudom, hogy hol tartok


----------



## dobitibi (2010 Október 5)

visszaállt a rend, már csak 3 hiányzik


----------



## dobitibi (2010 Október 5)

ha így megy tovább, akkor mindjárt sikerül


----------



## sos112 (2010 Október 5)

Üdvözlet és örömteljes puszi Mindenkinek! Rettentő nehéz a kapcsolatfelvétel. A szerver lassú és nem egyértelmű a belépés de, Éljen Nyíregyháza.


----------



## dobitibi (2010 Október 5)

és ez a huszadik; köszi a gyors lehetőséget


----------



## moszkita (2010 Október 5)

Üdv mindenkinek!


----------



## moszkita (2010 Október 5)




----------



## moszkita (2010 Október 5)

1


----------



## moszkita (2010 Október 5)

2


----------



## dobitibi (2010 Október 5)

persze nem akarok leragadni a húsznál; most már visszatérek az érdemi hozzászólásokhoz


----------



## moszkita (2010 Október 5)




----------



## moszkita (2010 Október 5)

már csak 14


----------



## moszkita (2010 Október 5)

13


----------



## moszkita (2010 Október 5)

13


----------



## moszkita (2010 Október 5)

11


----------



## moszkita (2010 Október 5)

10


----------



## moszkita (2010 Október 5)

asdjl


----------



## moszkita (2010 Október 5)

már nincs sok


----------



## moszkita (2010 Október 5)




----------



## moszkita (2010 Október 5)




----------



## moszkita (2010 Október 5)

5


----------



## sos112 (2010 Október 5)

Van valaki, vagy ismerőse aki tudna segíteni abban, hogy most, hogy nyertem egy "kis" pénzt, hogyan , kihez ....ismerős....info.. tudnék Kanadában (kb.3 hét múlva) menni és segítene ott. Köszi!


----------



## moszkita (2010 Október 5)

4


----------



## moszkita (2010 Október 5)

3


----------



## moszkita (2010 Október 5)

2


----------



## moszkita (2010 Október 5)

1


----------



## moszkita (2010 Október 5)

és vége


----------



## moszkita (2010 Október 5)

köszi!csak itt tudok letölteni 1 pár könyvet,amit már rég keresek


----------



## sos112 (2010 Október 5)

*Mikor vagy elérhetŐ?*



Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


Amúgy Köszi!


----------



## mszimo (2010 Október 5)

köszönöm


----------



## sos112 (2010 Október 5)

Van kutyád?


----------



## mszimo (2010 Október 5)

sziaisztok


----------



## mszimo (2010 Október 5)

köszönöm


----------



## sos112 (2010 Október 5)

Tudsz segíteni?


----------



## sos112 (2010 Október 5)

:d


sos112 írta:


> tudsz segíteni?


----------



## balazsne (2010 Október 5)

Jajj valahogy nagyon eltévelyedtem


----------



## sos112 (2010 Október 5)

32-674322


----------



## Lady vampire (2010 Október 5)

Sziasztok!


----------



## sos112 (2010 Október 5)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


Miért kell beköszönni? Amúgy Nagy-Nagy SZIA!


----------



## Lady vampire (2010 Október 5)

Örülök, hogy rátaláltam erre az oldalra


----------



## sos112 (2010 Október 5)

Hello!


----------



## Lady vampire (2010 Október 5)

:d


----------



## sos112 (2010 Október 5)

Lady V. Miért örülsz?


----------



## Lady vampire (2010 Október 5)

Középsuliban egyszer írtam Kanadáról.


----------



## Lady vampire (2010 Október 5)

Csak úgy.


----------



## Lady vampire (2010 Október 5)

Általában alapból boldog vagyok


----------



## Lady vampire (2010 Október 5)

Szeretem az életemet.


----------



## sos112 (2010 Október 5)

És ha elárulnád, hogy merre van Zákányfalu , Nekem szebb lenne az estém. Köszi.


----------



## Lady vampire (2010 Október 5)

Meg a családomat, és az embereket, akik körülvesznek


----------



## sos112 (2010 Október 5)

De jó Neked!!!!!!


----------



## Lady vampire (2010 Október 5)

Somogy megyébe


----------



## sos112 (2010 Október 5)

Te egy 34. éves Boldog Kisasszony vagy, Ugye.


----------



## sos112 (2010 Október 5)

Csak TIPP volt! DE....??????


----------



## Lady vampire (2010 Október 5)

És te?


----------



## sos112 (2010 Október 5)

Talált?


----------



## Lady vampire (2010 Október 5)

Nem, nem talált.


----------



## Lady vampire (2010 Október 5)

Kicsit azért fiatalabb vagyok


----------



## sos112 (2010 Október 5)

Én a forditotja (majdnem), fiu 43 és .............ugyanaz!


----------



## Lady vampire (2010 Október 5)

Mellesleg hölgyektől nem illik kérdezgetni a korukat.


----------



## sos112 (2010 Október 5)

Jó 28. De abból nem engedek.


----------



## Lady vampire (2010 Október 5)

De igazából minden okom megvan boldognak lenni


----------



## Lady vampire (2010 Október 5)

Előttem az egész élet, tökéletes a családom, meg apárkapcsolatom


----------



## Lady vampire (2010 Október 5)

Igazából az egész világom az


----------



## sos112 (2010 Október 5)

Nem kérdeztem csak következtettem (tipp) , és bocsánatot kérek.


----------



## Lady vampire (2010 Október 5)

Másfelől az optimizmus hasznos tud lenni


----------



## Lady vampire (2010 Október 5)

ha valaki depressziós simán kihozza belőle


----------



## Lady vampire (2010 Október 5)

Bocsénatkérés elfogava XD


----------



## sos112 (2010 Október 5)

Ezért irtam, hogy JÓ NEKED! Sokan másképp látják a világot és más körülmények között élnek.


----------



## Lady vampire (2010 Október 5)

Figyu, nem vagyok anyagilag eleresztve, csak hálás tudok lenni azért amit az Élettől kaptam


----------



## sos112 (2010 Október 5)

Manapság kevés az ilyen ember.


----------



## sos112 (2010 Október 5)

Tudod, hogy nem a pénz az ISTEN (bár mostanában itt ez van) .. épp ezért írtam, hogy ritka .... vagy , mert mindenkinek csak a pénz a -boldogság- !
Csóró vagyok Én is!......És...Van egy gyönyörű feleségem a két dilingós gyermekkel..... kell ennél több????????? 
....Meg a hitelek ...


----------



## Lady vampire (2010 Október 5)

A baj az, hogy a világban túl sok a rossz. Az emberek meg belefásulnak mindenbe, és robotszerűen élik az életüket, pedig azért egész szuperül és bonyolultan vagyunk összerakva, mint szervezet. 

Az élet egy ajándék, amit az ember a szüleitől kap, és tudni kell élni vele. Emberhez méltó életet, megadva másoknak a tiszteletet és a figyelmet, kedvességgel, toleranciával és megértéssel


----------



## sos112 (2010 Október 5)

Mennem kell! Köszönöm a jó dumcsit! 
További jó estét.
Szia. Attila.


----------



## Lady vampire (2010 Október 5)

a pénz az a szükséges rossz, ami nem ért ha van...mellesleg az országban szinte mindenkinek hitele van. Egyszer én is szülök majd gyerekeket életem párjának. De nem most. Még éretlen vagyok erre a nemes feladatra


----------



## Lady vampire (2010 Október 5)

Nekem is. Helló


----------



## csjojika (2010 Október 5)

uj vagyok, udv mindenkinek


----------



## csjojika (2010 Október 5)

Lady vampire írta:


> a pénz az a szükséges rossz, ami nem ért ha van...mellesleg az országban szinte mindenkinek hitele van. Egyszer én is szülök majd gyerekeket életem párjának. De nem most. Még éretlen vagyok erre a nemes feladatra


 
gyereknek gyerekkorban mindegy, hogy mennyire idos szulei vannak, csak kesobb, de Te ne legy majd tul oreg


----------



## csjojika (2010 Október 5)

Amugy gondom van (volt is) a talajvizzel, beazott a pincenk. Most drencsovet helyezunk el az alapok szintjen, megprobalom lecsapolni a vizet a haz korul, nagy munka, uff


----------



## csjojika (2010 Október 5)

uff!


----------



## Deniway (2010 Október 6)

En is jelen


----------



## Deniway (2010 Október 6)

Es meg mindig


----------



## Deniway (2010 Október 6)

De lassan le kellene fekudnom


----------



## femelinda (2010 Október 6)

*...*

....


----------



## djagrasto (2010 Október 6)

*ez jó*

egyszerűbb lenne eltörölni a korlátot....


----------



## djagrasto (2010 Október 6)

2


----------



## djagrasto (2010 Október 6)

3


----------



## femelinda (2010 Október 6)

20 hozzaszolas - gyerunk!


----------



## femelinda (2010 Október 6)

es 20 masodpercet kell varni az uzeneteket kozt


----------



## femelinda (2010 Október 6)

mi a haszon az ilyen feltetelekbol?....


----------



## femelinda (2010 Október 6)

monolog


----------



## femelinda (2010 Október 6)

6


----------



## djagrasto (2010 Október 6)

4


----------



## djagrasto (2010 Október 6)

5


----------



## femelinda (2010 Október 6)

7


----------



## djagrasto (2010 Október 6)

6


----------



## femelinda (2010 Október 6)

8


----------



## djagrasto (2010 Október 6)

19


----------



## femelinda (2010 Október 6)

9


----------



## djagrasto (2010 Október 6)

20 én nyertem


----------



## femelinda (2010 Október 6)

fele valahogy meglett


----------



## djagrasto (2010 Október 6)

9


----------



## femelinda (2010 Október 6)

11


----------



## djagrasto (2010 Október 6)

10


----------



## femelinda (2010 Október 6)

12


----------



## djagrasto (2010 Október 6)

11


----------



## femelinda (2010 Október 6)

djagrasto - latom te is szamold a hozzaszolasokat..


----------



## djagrasto (2010 Október 6)

12


----------



## femelinda (2010 Október 6)

14


----------



## djagrasto (2010 Október 6)

jah, pedig két éve tag vagyok


----------



## lorincme (2010 Október 6)

Cső Józsi


----------



## femelinda (2010 Október 6)

15


----------



## djagrasto (2010 Október 6)

jó cuccok vannak itt


----------



## lorincme (2010 Október 6)

Mit?


----------



## djagrasto (2010 Október 6)

15


----------



## lorincme (2010 Október 6)

Te vagy Attila?


----------



## djagrasto (2010 Október 6)

16


----------



## lorincme (2010 Október 6)

mérnemjó


----------



## femelinda (2010 Október 6)

idokozonkent kenyszeritenek hozzaszolni?


----------



## djagrasto (2010 Október 6)

17


----------



## lorincme (2010 Október 6)

5


----------



## femelinda (2010 Október 6)

hogy tagkent maradj?


----------



## djagrasto (2010 Október 6)

eddig nem volt mondanivalóm  most sincs


----------



## lorincme (2010 Október 6)

pompa jó?


----------



## femelinda (2010 Október 6)

18


----------



## djagrasto (2010 Október 6)

nem hiszem, csak először kell.


----------



## lorincme (2010 Október 6)

jóóó


----------



## lorincme (2010 Október 6)

vojtettetekmár?


----------



## djagrasto (2010 Október 6)

csak most szeretnék letölteni


----------



## femelinda (2010 Október 6)

evenekent kell ezt majd megismetelni?


----------



## lorincme (2010 Október 6)

bakonyi


----------



## femelinda (2010 Október 6)

ertem...en is letolteni szeretnek


----------



## lorincme (2010 Október 6)

10


----------



## femelinda (2010 Október 6)

megvan a 20..vegre


----------



## Mydana (2010 Október 6)

*Sziasztok*

Sziasztok köszi a fórumot! Innentől már csak számolni fogok!


----------



## lorincme (2010 Október 6)

A dohányosok korábban halnak, később rájának öltöznek


----------



## Mydana (2010 Október 6)

*1*

1


----------



## femelinda (2010 Október 6)

sok sikert mindenkinek


----------



## djagrasto (2010 Október 6)

21


----------



## lorincme (2010 Október 6)

mit?


----------



## Mydana (2010 Október 6)

*2*

2


----------



## lorincme (2010 Október 6)

nem


----------



## Mydana (2010 Október 6)

*3*

3


----------



## lorincme (2010 Október 6)

gyurcsány takarodj


----------



## lorincme (2010 Október 6)

bocs báttya


----------



## lorincme (2010 Október 6)

megfárad az ember


----------



## lorincme (2010 Október 6)

hazamegyek egy kis lyukba amit én csináltam


----------



## lorincme (2010 Október 6)

haggyál öcskös, most mindenki haggyon


----------



## lorincme (2010 Október 6)

azér van h a szegényembereknek meg legyen teremtve


----------



## lorincme (2010 Október 6)

remélem leadjátok a tv-be mer ha nem fel fogok jelenteni mindenkit


----------



## lorincme (2010 Október 6)

ráadás


----------



## turikati (2010 Október 6)

Sziasztok!
Nagyon jó anyagot találtam itt egy órához, azért próbálom összeszedni a hozzászólásokat.


----------



## turikati (2010 Október 6)

17


----------



## turikati (2010 Október 6)

16


----------



## turikati (2010 Október 6)

15


----------



## turikati (2010 Október 6)

14


----------



## turikati (2010 Október 6)

13


----------



## turikati (2010 Október 6)

12


----------



## turikati (2010 Október 6)

11


----------



## turikati (2010 Október 6)

10


----------



## turikati (2010 Október 6)

9


----------



## turikati (2010 Október 6)

8


----------



## turikati (2010 Október 6)

7


----------



## turikati (2010 Október 6)

6


----------



## turikati (2010 Október 6)

5


----------



## turikati (2010 Október 6)

4


----------



## turikati (2010 Október 6)

3


----------



## turikati (2010 Október 6)

2


----------



## turikati (2010 Október 6)

1


----------



## kumpicska (2010 Október 6)

Csak beköszönök! Hello!


----------



## argh (2010 Október 6)

*üdv*

mindenkit üdvözlök a fórumon

-új tag-


----------



## argh (2010 Október 6)

és még 2x


----------



## argh (2010 Október 6)

három-te vagy az én párom


----------



## argh (2010 Október 6)

négy-homlokomra ült egy légy


----------



## argh (2010 Október 6)

5-6-7-8, hova fut a kicsi borz


----------



## argh (2010 Október 6)

kiszalad a mezőre


----------



## argh (2010 Október 6)

elszáll a pinty előle


----------



## argh (2010 Október 6)

9, 10 és 11


----------



## argh (2010 Október 6)

fáradt a nap, hazamegy


----------



## argh (2010 Október 6)

hold világít helyette


----------



## argh (2010 Október 6)

sötét az ég felette


----------



## argh (2010 Október 6)

(Bartos Erika-Kiszámoló)


----------



## argh (2010 Október 6)

13, az nem szerencsétlen szám


----------



## argh (2010 Október 6)

nem is boszorkányság


----------



## argh (2010 Október 6)

15


----------



## argh (2010 Október 6)

kakukk


----------



## argh (2010 Október 6)

sok a 20sec amíg az első 20 hozzászólást gépelem gyorsan


----------



## argh (2010 Október 6)

de véletlenül sem szeretnék floodolni


----------



## argh (2010 Október 6)

és már csak 1...


----------



## argh (2010 Október 6)

és türelemmel két nap 
Üdv mindenkinek!


----------



## vadkolbasz (2010 Október 6)

sziasztok.köszi a lehetőséget!


----------



## Jimmyt (2010 Október 6)

Üdvözlet mindenkinek


----------



## Sidhril (2010 Október 6)

akkor most 20x írjak ide semmit?


----------



## Sidhril (2010 Október 6)

2-tényleg csak ennyi?


----------



## Sidhril (2010 Október 6)

3-de mi értelme van? miért kell 20?


----------



## Sidhril (2010 Október 6)

4-miét nem elég 5?


----------



## Sidhril (2010 Október 6)

5....


----------



## Sidhril (2010 Október 6)

6-ez hosszú lesz


----------



## Sidhril (2010 Október 6)

7-és unalmas....


----------



## Sidhril (2010 Október 6)

8- mit meg nem tesz az ember egy kis letöltésért


----------



## Sidhril (2010 Október 6)

9- nem tudom mit írhatnék még...


----------



## Sidhril (2010 Október 6)

10- éhes vagyok


----------



## Sidhril (2010 Október 6)

11- azért jó, hogy van ilyen topic


----------



## Sidhril (2010 Október 6)

12-jaj de még napokat is várni kell...


----------



## Sidhril (2010 Október 6)

13- hát mondjuk ilyenek az emberek..


----------



## Sidhril (2010 Október 6)

14- mindig mindent egyből-rögtön akarnak..


----------



## Sidhril (2010 Október 6)

15- én is közéjük tartozom..


----------



## Sidhril (2010 Október 6)

16-akárcsak a kiskutyám... azonnal a csontot, azonnal a labdát..


----------



## Sidhril (2010 Október 6)

17-azonnal menjünk sétálni... édes pofa...


----------



## Sidhril (2010 Október 6)

18- és milyen szerencsés...neki nem kell 20 üzit küldenie


----------



## Hangakov (2010 Október 6)

*?*

remélem sikerül végre!


----------



## Sidhril (2010 Október 6)

19-elég ha kicsit megrágja a gazdit


----------



## Hangakov (2010 Október 6)

...


----------



## Sidhril (2010 Október 6)

20-amit most is tesz, úgyhogy megyünk sétálni...


----------



## Sidhril (2010 Október 6)

21-de biztos ami biztos...írtam mégegyet


----------



## lunalovegood (2010 Október 6)

remélem nekem is sikerül ma


----------



## lunalovegood (2010 Október 6)

rendes tagnak lenni


----------



## Hangakov (2010 Október 6)

......


----------



## lunalovegood (2010 Október 6)

hozzászólni


----------



## lunalovegood (2010 Október 6)

válaszolni


----------



## lunalovegood (2010 Október 6)

közzétenni


----------



## lunalovegood (2010 Október 6)

megnézni


----------



## lunalovegood (2010 Október 6)

megköszönni


----------



## lunalovegood (2010 Október 6)

olvasgatni


----------



## lunalovegood (2010 Október 6)

lapozgatni


----------



## lunalovegood (2010 Október 6)

beszélgetni


----------



## lunalovegood (2010 Október 6)

és nemsoká meglesz


----------



## lunalovegood (2010 Október 6)

és már meg is van! éljen!


----------



## okoska666 (2010 Október 6)

1- türelem rózsát terem


----------



## okoska666 (2010 Október 6)

2- de én türelmetlen vagyok


----------



## okoska666 (2010 Október 6)

3- öreg hiba


----------



## okoska666 (2010 Október 6)

4- de én nem vagyok még öreg


----------



## okoska666 (2010 Október 6)

5- mit meg nem tesz az ember


----------



## okoska666 (2010 Október 6)

6- csak, hogy segítsen másokon


----------



## okoska666 (2010 Október 6)

7- lehet


----------



## okoska666 (2010 Október 6)

8- hogy


----------



## okoska666 (2010 Október 6)

9- inkább


----------



## okoska666 (2010 Október 6)

10- csak


----------



## okoska666 (2010 Október 6)

11- számolok


----------



## okoska666 (2010 Október 6)

12 ami egy tucat


----------



## okoska666 (2010 Október 6)

13- csak nem bírom ki


----------



## okoska666 (2010 Október 6)

14 ami már több mint 1 tucat


----------



## okoska666 (2010 Október 6)

15- jaj


----------



## okoska666 (2010 Október 6)

16- juj


----------



## okoska666 (2010 Október 6)

17- 71


----------



## okoska666 (2010 Október 6)

18- már csak 2


----------



## okoska666 (2010 Október 6)

19+1


----------



## okoska666 (2010 Október 6)

20


----------



## okoska666 (2010 Október 6)

talán megvan


----------



## Gegi80 (2010 Október 6)

1 .hello


----------



## Gegi80 (2010 Október 6)

2.Sziasztok


----------



## Gegi80 (2010 Október 6)

Nekem 23 Hozzá szólásom van de nem tudom belépni valahová ? 
Miért ? Tudja valaki ?


----------



## tothlaado (2010 Október 6)

1


----------



## tothlaado (2010 Október 6)

2


----------



## tothlaado (2010 Október 6)

3


----------



## tothlaado (2010 Október 6)

4


----------



## tothlaado (2010 Október 6)

5


----------



## tothlaado (2010 Október 6)

6


----------



## tothlaado (2010 Október 6)

8


----------



## tothlaado (2010 Október 6)

9


----------



## tothlaado (2010 Október 6)

10


----------



## tothlaado (2010 Október 6)

17


----------



## tothlaado (2010 Október 6)

18


----------



## tothlaado (2010 Október 6)

19


----------



## tothlaado (2010 Október 6)

20


----------



## tothlaado (2010 Október 6)

21


----------



## sifa25 (2010 Október 6)

22\\m/


----------



## sifa25 (2010 Október 6)

meglesz-e valaha a 20,


----------



## sifa25 (2010 Október 6)

ha így haladok


----------



## sifa25 (2010 Október 6)

azt hiszem igen


----------



## sifa25 (2010 Október 6)

Köszi, hogy így is meg lehet szerezni a 20 hozzászólást.


----------



## sifa25 (2010 Október 6)

Ez nagy segítségkiss


----------



## sifa25 (2010 Október 6)

még egyszer köszike


----------



## sifa25 (2010 Október 6)

és már meg is van a fele


----------



## sifa25 (2010 Október 6)

na még egy kicsi


----------



## sifa25 (2010 Október 6)

23 és késssssszzzzzzzz!!


----------



## sifa25 (2010 Október 6)

igyekszem majd


----------



## sifa25 (2010 Október 6)

hogy ezután is


----------



## sifa25 (2010 Október 6)

hasznos tagja legyek


----------



## sifa25 (2010 Október 6)

a Kanadai Magyarok Fórumának :4:


----------



## sifa25 (2010 Október 6)

24 és már csak 4 hozzászólás kell


----------



## sifa25 (2010 Október 6)

25, hogy meglegyen


----------



## sifa25 (2010 Október 6)

26. a hozzászólási


----------



## sifa25 (2010 Október 6)

27 quota :``:


----------



## sifa25 (2010 Október 6)

és iggggeeeeennnnnnn!!:945:


----------



## ivettporkolab (2010 Október 6)

20 hozzászólást gyűjtök. ez az első


----------



## Biri Judit (2010 Október 6)

Sziasztok, kell az a frány 20 hozzászólás, így elkezdem 
1.


----------



## Biri Judit (2010 Október 6)

2


----------



## ivettporkolab (2010 Október 6)

2. hozzászólásom


----------



## Biri Judit (2010 Október 6)

3


----------



## Biri Judit (2010 Október 6)

4


----------



## Biri Judit (2010 Október 6)

5


----------



## ivettporkolab (2010 Október 6)

3.


----------



## Biri Judit (2010 Október 6)

6


----------



## ivettporkolab (2010 Október 6)

4.


----------



## ivettporkolab (2010 Október 6)

5.


----------



## Biri Judit (2010 Október 6)

7


----------



## Biri Judit (2010 Október 6)

9


----------



## Biri Judit (2010 Október 6)

8


----------



## Biri Judit (2010 Október 6)

10 és még tíz, bocsánat


----------



## Biri Judit (2010 Október 6)

11


----------



## Biri Judit (2010 Október 6)

12


----------



## Biri Judit (2010 Október 6)

13


----------



## Biri Judit (2010 Október 6)

14


----------



## Biri Judit (2010 Október 6)

15


----------



## Biri Judit (2010 Október 6)

16


----------



## Biri Judit (2010 Október 6)

17


----------



## Biri Judit (2010 Október 6)

18


----------



## Biri Judit (2010 Október 6)

19


----------



## Biri Judit (2010 Október 6)

köszöntem


----------



## korni77 (2010 Október 6)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


Akkor én most beköszönök!  szia


----------



## korni77 (2010 Október 6)

Hátha hamarabb meglesznek a hozzászólásaim!


----------



## korni77 (2010 Október 6)

Ha már ez a feltétel!


----------



## korni77 (2010 Október 6)

Gondolom más is így csinálta!


----------



## korni77 (2010 Október 6)

És ha nem, akkor én megpróbálom így!


----------



## korni77 (2010 Október 6)

Mennyi ilyen lehet írkálva, csak, hogy meglegyen a 20 hozzászólás!


----------



## korni77 (2010 Október 6)

most tartok talán a 7-nél?


----------



## korni77 (2010 Október 6)

jah, és még 20 mp-nek el is kell telnie két üzi között! ahha!


----------



## korni77 (2010 Október 6)

van itt számláló! hihi


----------



## korni77 (2010 Október 6)

a fele már megvan! hajrá tovább...


----------



## korni77 (2010 Október 6)

twelve


----------



## korni77 (2010 Október 6)

thirteen


----------



## korni77 (2010 Október 6)

fourteen


----------



## korni77 (2010 Október 6)

I am Korni77, from Hungary!


----------



## korni77 (2010 Október 6)

sixteen


----------



## korni77 (2010 Október 6)

I'm here.


----------



## korni77 (2010 Október 6)

eighteen


----------



## korni77 (2010 Október 6)

nineteen


----------



## korni77 (2010 Október 6)

ééééééééééés megvan a huszadik! twenty! hippiájjéé


----------



## ivettporkolab (2010 Október 6)

6.


----------



## ivettporkolab (2010 Október 6)

6


----------



## crier (2010 Október 6)

azt hol tudom megnézni, hogy még hány komment kell?


----------



## crier (2010 Október 6)

Áááá... rájöttem


----------



## crier (2010 Október 6)

és vajon ha meglesz a 20. akkor el tudják e venni?


----------



## crier (2010 Október 6)

Két barát beszélget:
- Képzeld éppen a vasárnapi ebédet főztük, amikor az anyósom lement a
pincébe
krumpliért,
a lépcsőn megbotlott, kitörte a nyakát és meghalt!
- Na és mint csináltatok?
- Rizst.


----------



## crier (2010 Október 6)

A repülőn a légikisasszony megkérdi a harmadosztályon utazó utast:
- Uram, kér vacsorát?
- Miből lehet választani?
- Igen vagy nem!


----------



## crier (2010 Október 6)

Ember a TV szerelőnek:
- Ültem a fotelban, néztem a TV-t miközben egy 100-as szöggel
piszkáltam a fülem.
Egyszer csak elment a hang!


----------



## crier (2010 Október 6)

- Honnan lehet tudni, hogy a bort erősen vizezik?
- A pohár felett nem muslicák keringenek, hanem sirályok.


----------



## crier (2010 Október 6)

Mi a különbség az intenzív osztály és az üzenetrögzítő között?
Az intenzíven a hosszú sípszó előtt lehet beszélni.


----------



## crier (2010 Október 6)

A riporter megkérdezi a filmcsillagot:
- Hány éves?
- Negyven felé közeledem.
- És melyik irányból?


----------



## crier (2010 Október 6)

- Te Gazsi, oszt hol dolgozol?
- Sehol.
- Ott ne hagyd!


----------



## crier (2010 Október 6)

- Nagypapa! Koporsós temetést kérsz, vagy inkább hamvasszunk?
- Lepjetek meg!


----------



## crier (2010 Október 6)

- Mi az egészség ellentéte?
- Feleség.


----------



## crier (2010 Október 6)

Egy részeg dülöngél hazafelé a körúton. ARákóczi téren megszólítja
egy néger örömlány:
- Hello szépfiú, nem akarsz hazakísérni?
- Mi... mi... mit csináljak én Afrikában?


----------



## crier (2010 Október 6)

Csajszi odalép a szőke eladóhoz:
- Nem baj, ha felpróbálom azt a ruhát akirakatban?
- Nem, de van próbafülkénk is.!


----------



## crier (2010 Október 6)

A dülöngélő részeg nekimegy egy asszonynak,aki hatalmas pofont lekever
neki.
- Már haza is értem? - csodálkozik a részeg.


----------



## crier (2010 Október 6)

*Két* bogár ül a fán. Miért nem fociznak?
- Mert cserebogarak.


----------



## crier (2010 Október 6)

*Két* orvostanhallgató üldögél egy parkban, és figyeli az elhaladó embereket. Azzal szórakoznak, hogy megpróbálják az arra tévedők bajait diagnosztizálni, csak úgy ránézésre. A diagnózisok teljesen egyformák, ám akkor arra megy egy öregember, aki furcsán csoszog, közben a lábait szinte egyáltalán nem hajlítja be.
A *két* srác hatalmas vitába kezd, majd egyikük odamegy az öreghez és megszólítja:
- Elnézést, uram, de a barátom szerint Önnek elmeszesedtek a lábízületei, míg szerintem inkább ízületi gyulladása van. Melyikünknek van igaza?
- Nézze barátom, az előbb én azt hittem, szellentenem kell, de sajnos mindhárman tévedtünk...


ennyi...


----------



## ivettporkolab (2010 Október 6)

8


----------



## ivettporkolab (2010 Október 6)

9


----------



## ivettporkolab (2010 Október 6)

10


----------



## ivettporkolab (2010 Október 6)

11


----------



## ivettporkolab (2010 Október 6)

12


----------



## ivettporkolab (2010 Október 6)

13


----------



## ivettporkolab (2010 Október 6)

14


----------



## ivettporkolab (2010 Október 6)

15


----------



## ivettporkolab (2010 Október 6)

16


----------



## ivettporkolab (2010 Október 6)

18


----------



## Joniy (2010 Október 6)

*Köszönöm*

Nagyon jó ötlet volt a Janika stílust feltenni!
Köszönöm!


----------



## ivettporkolab (2010 Október 6)

19


----------



## ivettporkolab (2010 Október 6)

20


----------



## ivettporkolab (2010 Október 6)

21


----------



## ivettporkolab (2010 Október 6)

22


----------



## juc82 (2010 Október 6)

1


----------



## juc82 (2010 Október 6)

2


----------



## juc82 (2010 Október 6)

3


----------



## juc82 (2010 Október 6)

4


----------



## juc82 (2010 Október 6)

5


----------



## juc82 (2010 Október 6)

6


----------



## juc82 (2010 Október 6)

7


----------



## juc82 (2010 Október 6)

8


----------



## ajnocska (2010 Október 6)

9


----------



## juc82 (2010 Október 6)

9


----------



## juc82 (2010 Október 6)

10


----------



## juc82 (2010 Október 6)

11


----------



## juc82 (2010 Október 6)

12


----------



## juc82 (2010 Október 6)

13


----------



## juc82 (2010 Október 6)

14


----------



## juc82 (2010 Október 6)

15


----------



## juc82 (2010 Október 6)

16


----------



## juc82 (2010 Október 6)

17


----------



## juc82 (2010 Október 6)

18


----------



## juc82 (2010 Október 6)

19


----------



## juc82 (2010 Október 6)

20


----------



## theplayer_1067 (2010 Október 6)

Sziasztok, Udvozlok mindenkit


----------



## theplayer_1067 (2010 Október 6)

Nagyon jo az oldal


----------



## theplayer_1067 (2010 Október 6)

Gratulalok, jok a topikok


----------



## theplayer_1067 (2010 Október 6)

Foleg a balettes topic ami kulonleges mert mashol szinte nincs is


----------



## theplayer_1067 (2010 Október 6)

Igazan jo hogy sok jo ember gyulik ossze egy ilyen portalon


----------



## theplayer_1067 (2010 Október 6)

azt ugyan nem ertem miert kell 20 uzenet egy link megtekintesehez


----------



## theplayer_1067 (2010 Október 6)

Igy az ember kenytelen minfelet beirni anelkul hogy ertelme lenne


----------



## theplayer_1067 (2010 Október 6)

de azert megeri


----------



## theplayer_1067 (2010 Október 6)

ha most meglesz a husz remelem mukodni fog az oldal teljes terjedelmeben szamomra is


----------



## theplayer_1067 (2010 Október 6)

ez a tizedik uzim


----------



## theplayer_1067 (2010 Október 6)

elnezest attol aki ezt vegigolvassa, mostmar muszaly a huszat elernem


----------



## theplayer_1067 (2010 Október 6)

egy - erik a meggy


----------



## theplayer_1067 (2010 Október 6)

ketto - feneketlen tekno


----------



## theplayer_1067 (2010 Október 6)

harom - te vagy az en parom


----------



## theplayer_1067 (2010 Október 6)

negy - te kis komam hova megy?


----------



## theplayer_1067 (2010 Október 6)

5824 oldal... eleg durva, na ezert felesleges a husz uzenet


----------



## theplayer_1067 (2010 Október 6)

meg harom uzi es meglesz


----------



## theplayer_1067 (2010 Október 6)

Addig pedig dicserjuk az oldalt hogy milyen tuti


----------



## theplayer_1067 (2010 Október 6)

koszi az adminisztratoroknak hogy nem nullazzak le az uzeneteket ha mar valaki megszenved a husz uzenetert


----------



## theplayer_1067 (2010 Október 6)

ez a huszadik - juheee


----------



## theplayer_1067 (2010 Október 6)

na es akkor legyen egy raadas csak a biztonsag kedveert


----------



## tsgkmr (2010 Október 6)

hali


----------



## tsgkmr (2010 Október 6)

2


----------



## tsgkmr (2010 Október 6)

3


----------



## tsgkmr (2010 Október 6)

4


----------



## tsgkmr (2010 Október 6)

5


----------



## tsgkmr (2010 Október 6)

6


----------



## tsgkmr (2010 Október 6)

7


----------



## tsgkmr (2010 Október 6)

8


----------



## tsgkmr (2010 Október 6)

9


----------



## tsgkmr (2010 Október 6)

10


----------



## tsgkmr (2010 Október 6)

11


----------



## tsgkmr (2010 Október 6)

12


----------



## czema (2010 Október 6)




----------



## tsgkmr (2010 Október 6)

13


----------



## czema (2010 Október 6)

Oh, már kapizsgálom, hogy megy ez


----------



## czema (2010 Október 6)

3


----------



## tsgkmr (2010 Október 6)

14


----------



## czema (2010 Október 6)

4


----------



## babi2000 (2010 Október 6)

Szeretnék állandó tag lenni, és elérni a 20 hozzászólást,
ami nem is könnyű. ezt most küldjem el sokszor?
babi2000


----------



## czema (2010 Október 6)

5


----------



## tsgkmr (2010 Október 6)

15


----------



## czema (2010 Október 6)

6


----------



## tsgkmr (2010 Október 6)

:d


----------



## czema (2010 Október 6)

babi2000!  Én is ezen dolgozom...


----------



## tsgkmr (2010 Október 6)

17


----------



## czema (2010 Október 6)

8


----------



## tsgkmr (2010 Október 6)

18


----------



## czema (2010 Október 6)

9


----------



## tsgkmr (2010 Október 6)

19


----------



## czema (2010 Október 6)

tsgkmr, Neked mindjárt megvan :-D
10.


----------



## tsgkmr (2010 Október 6)

siker


----------



## czema (2010 Október 6)

11.


----------



## tsgkmr (2010 Október 6)

a biztonság kedvéért 21


----------



## czema (2010 Október 6)

12.


----------



## czema (2010 Október 6)

tsgkmr írta:


> a biztonság kedvéért 21


 
Megértelek :-D


----------



## czema (2010 Október 6)

14.


----------



## czema (2010 Október 6)

15.


----------



## czema (2010 Október 6)

16.


----------



## czema (2010 Október 6)

17. (Már csak 3!


----------



## czema (2010 Október 6)

18.


----------



## czema (2010 Október 6)

19.


----------



## czema (2010 Október 6)

Ééééééééééés 20!


----------



## czema (2010 Október 6)




----------



## babi2000 (2010 Október 6)

jó segítség volt.
babi2000


----------



## Tumbika (2010 Október 6)

Elkezdem én is! 1


----------



## Potyke (2010 Október 6)

koszi


----------



## Tumbika (2010 Október 6)

2


----------



## Potyke (2010 Október 6)

1


----------



## Tumbika (2010 Október 6)

3


----------



## Potyke (2010 Október 6)

2


----------



## Tumbika (2010 Október 6)

4


----------



## babi2000 (2010 Október 6)

3 .


----------



## Potyke (2010 Október 6)

3


----------



## Tumbika (2010 Október 6)

5


----------



## babi2000 (2010 Október 6)

4.


----------



## Tumbika (2010 Október 6)

6


----------



## Tumbika (2010 Október 6)

7


----------



## babi2000 (2010 Október 6)

5


----------



## Tumbika (2010 Október 6)

8


----------



## babi2000 (2010 Október 6)

6


----------



## Tumbika (2010 Október 6)

9


----------



## babi2000 (2010 Október 6)

7


----------



## Tumbika (2010 Október 6)

a fele megvan 10


----------



## babi2000 (2010 Október 6)

8


----------



## Tumbika (2010 Október 6)

11


----------



## Potyke (2010 Október 6)

4


----------



## babi2000 (2010 Október 6)

9 fele már mindjárt meg van.


----------



## Tumbika (2010 Október 6)

12


----------



## babi2000 (2010 Október 6)

10 most járok a felénél.


----------



## Potyke (2010 Október 6)

5


----------



## Tumbika (2010 Október 6)

13


----------



## babi2000 (2010 Október 6)

11


----------



## Tumbika (2010 Október 6)

14


----------



## Potyke (2010 Október 6)

6


----------



## babi2000 (2010 Október 6)

12 mindjárt


----------



## Tumbika (2010 Október 6)

15


----------



## Tumbika (2010 Október 6)

16


----------



## babi2000 (2010 Október 6)

13 vajon szerencsés?


----------



## Potyke (2010 Október 6)

7


----------



## Tumbika (2010 Október 6)

17 Csak tudnám, hogy ennek mi értelme van


----------



## babi2000 (2010 Október 6)

14


----------



## Potyke (2010 Október 6)

10


----------



## Tumbika (2010 Október 6)

18


----------



## Potyke (2010 Október 6)

11


----------



## babi2000 (2010 Október 6)

15 szerintem abszolút semmi!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## czema (2010 Október 6)

Hm... Nekem továbbra sem engedi a hozzáférést a fájlokhoz. A hiba az én készülékemben van akkor?


----------



## Tumbika (2010 Október 6)

19


----------



## babi2000 (2010 Október 6)

16 de csak így tovább


----------



## Potyke (2010 Október 6)

12


----------



## Tumbika (2010 Október 6)

és 20


----------



## Potyke (2010 Október 6)

13


----------



## babi2000 (2010 Október 6)

17 az elért hozzászólás után 48 órának kell eltelni


----------



## Potyke (2010 Október 6)

14


----------



## babi2000 (2010 Október 6)

18


----------



## Potyke (2010 Október 6)

15


----------



## babi2000 (2010 Október 6)

19 utolsó előtti


----------



## babi2000 (2010 Október 6)

20 és a legutólsó


----------



## Potyke (2010 Október 6)

16


----------



## Potyke (2010 Október 6)

17


----------



## babi2000 (2010 Október 6)

remélem 48 óra múlva beléphetek az oldalakra?!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Potyke (2010 Október 6)

18


----------



## Potyke (2010 Október 6)

19


----------



## Potyke (2010 Október 6)

20


----------



## Potyke (2010 Október 6)

s legyen mar 21


----------



## czema (2010 Október 6)

babi2000 írta:


> 17 az elért hozzászólás után 48 órának kell eltelni


 
Köszönöm babi!


----------



## Potyke (2010 Október 6)

nekem megvan de megsem megy


----------



## lgyure (2010 Október 6)

*hali*

ziasztok, 

Most regisztáltam. Szép napot mindenkinek.

Ciao, Laci


----------



## lgyure (2010 Október 6)

2


----------



## lgyure (2010 Október 6)

3


----------



## lgyure (2010 Október 6)

bocsi, de kell a 20 üzi


----------



## lgyure (2010 Október 6)

5


----------



## lgyure (2010 Október 6)

6


----------



## lgyure (2010 Október 6)

én budapesten élek, Mo-ra költöztem.


----------



## lgyure (2010 Október 6)

8


----------



## lgyure (2010 Október 6)

9


----------



## lgyure (2010 Október 6)

10


----------



## lgyure (2010 Október 6)

11


----------



## volac (2010 Október 6)

Jó az oldal csak nehezen igazodom el.


----------



## volac (2010 Október 6)

Kellene Nótár Mary Dollár, és a Numa numa


----------



## volac (2010 Október 6)

Jelezzetek ha kell valami zene és írjátok meg hogyan tudom feltenni.


----------



## volac (2010 Október 6)

Stílusaim is rengeteg van: Korg Roland Yamaha


----------



## volac (2010 Október 6)

Kellene Zoltán Erikatól valamilyen gyors zene. Banális történet, Remetelány Szerelemre születtem meg van.


----------



## volac (2010 Október 6)

Ha valaki tud L'amoure vagy Roulette együttestől midi zenét nagyon jó volna


----------



## volac (2010 Október 6)

Így is lehet üzit csinálni hogy beírom a számokat?


----------



## volac (2010 Október 6)

Nehezen jön össze a 20 üzi


----------



## volac (2010 Október 6)

Még van 12


----------



## volac (2010 Október 6)

Érdekelne olyan oldal ahonnan kottákat lehetne leszedni cserélni


----------



## volac (2010 Október 6)

Dalszövegek is érdekelne


----------



## volac (2010 Október 6)

Bocsi de nekem is nehezen jön össze a 20 üzi


----------



## volac (2010 Október 6)

Nagyon le kellene töltenem 1számot de még mindig írkálnom kell.


----------



## volac (2010 Október 6)

Bocsi mindenkitől ha értelmetlennek találjátok ezt.


----------



## volac (2010 Október 6)

Még mindig írkálok


----------



## volac (2010 Október 6)

Olyan progi is kellen amivel hangot lehet korrigálni helyre húzni


----------



## volac (2010 Október 6)

bocsi kellene az lett volna az előbb


----------



## volac (2010 Október 6)

Marót Vikitől van e valami


----------



## volac (2010 Október 6)

Bocsi még mindig én vagyok


----------



## volac (2010 Október 6)

Na végre megvan a 20 üzim. Ha valamiben tudok segíteni szóljatok Ti is


----------



## lgyure (2010 Október 6)

bocsi, de nekem nehezen jön össze a 20 üzenet


----------



## lgyure (2010 Október 6)

13


----------



## lgyure (2010 Október 6)

érdekel az ezoteria.


----------



## lgyure (2010 Október 6)

a könyvek és az állatok is.


----------



## lgyure (2010 Október 6)

írj, ha táltos dobolsz.


----------



## lgyure (2010 Október 6)

lassan meglesz a 20.


----------



## lgyure (2010 Október 6)

már 18.


----------



## lgyure (2010 Október 6)

19


----------



## lgyure (2010 Október 6)

szeretek levelezni, írj ha nyitott vagy a világra.


----------



## lgyure (2010 Október 6)

21 üzi.


----------



## yoor (2010 Október 6)

*-*

Csodaszép dolgokat láttam itt.


----------



## yoor (2010 Október 6)

Szomorú a történet,és egy életpálya tragikus lezárása Péter halála.
A hatalom félelme és a torzultság ott van a döntés mögött.
A dráma arra is jó,hogy sose felejtsük el őt és azt amiben ő részt vett.

Nekem édesapám és édesanyám élt 56-ban.
Édesanyám 14 éves volt és az iskola ablakán nézték egész délelőtt a román magyar határ mellett laktak,Kunágotán,ahogyan haladtak el az orosz és román tankok a ház előtt.
Édesapám pedig arról mesélt,hogy a főüton ahol laktak kilométereken keresztül akasztott emberek voltak a fákon.


----------



## naildi (2010 Október 6)

sziasztok1


----------



## yoor (2010 Október 6)

*-*

A Valentin-napot nem ítélem el.
Véleményem szerint egy külföldi szokás amit mgyarhonban nem feltétlenül kellene átvenni,főleg úgy,hogy a saját hagyományaink halványulnak eltűnnek.


----------



## naildi (2010 Október 6)

Köszönöm hogy itt lehetek


----------



## stann (2010 Október 6)

sziasztok


----------



## stann (2010 Október 6)

köszönöm a lehetőséget


----------



## naildi (2010 Október 6)

Csipkebogyónak is köszönöm


----------



## stann (2010 Október 6)

egy


----------



## yoor (2010 Október 6)

Amerikai ünnep.
Az merikai ünnep legyen az amerikaiaké.
Ez a magánvéleményem.
Mi a feleségemmel minden nap szeretjük egymást hála Istennek,ezen a napon külön nem vásárolunk ötszörös áron virágot.
De ha valaki ünnepli minden joga megvan hozzá.


----------



## naildi (2010 Október 6)

jó ez az oldal


----------



## stann (2010 Október 6)

kettő


----------



## naildi (2010 Október 6)

remélem megtalálom amit szeretnék


----------



## naildi (2010 Október 6)

lassan a fele megvan


----------



## stann (2010 Október 6)

3


----------



## naildi (2010 Október 6)

a fele igen


----------



## stann (2010 Október 6)

hajrá


----------



## naildi (2010 Október 6)

11 a fengshui szerint jó szám


----------



## stann (2010 Október 6)

kanada szép hely


----------



## stann (2010 Október 6)

igen? nem is tudtam


----------



## stann (2010 Október 6)

7 a kedvenc számom


----------



## stann (2010 Október 6)

lassan nekem is megvan a fele


----------



## stann (2010 Október 6)

nyolc


----------



## naildi (2010 Október 6)

jó lenne egyszer kanadába menni


----------



## stann (2010 Október 6)

kilenc


----------



## stann (2010 Október 6)

ten


----------



## yoor (2010 Október 6)

*-*

Szomorú az elmúlás.
Keresztényként azonban hiszem és tudom,hogy az igazi élet a halál után kezdődik,ha tetszik odaát van,maga a halál pedig nem fáj.
Utóbbi tapasztalatom,hiszen már néhányszor voltam klinikai halott.


----------



## stann (2010 Október 6)

eleven


----------



## stann (2010 Október 6)

12


----------



## stann (2010 Október 6)

mért?:O


----------



## stann (2010 Október 6)

17 lassan meglesz


----------



## vivcsyy (2010 Október 6)

*ködzi*



Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg



tényleg nagyon köszi


----------



## stann (2010 Október 6)

18


----------



## stann (2010 Október 6)

19 szöke a moziban...


----------



## stann (2010 Október 6)

20 mint húsz


----------



## editta2222 (2010 Október 6)

nagyon jó oldal...


----------



## yoor (2010 Október 6)

Szeretem...a kerek csokoládét a töltött csokoládét a fehér csokoládét az ét......

Na igen és a csokin kívül a süteményeket is.
Ha jók... a gyengéim.


----------



## editta2222 (2010 Október 6)

köszi...


----------



## editta2222 (2010 Október 6)

:dd


----------



## editta2222 (2010 Október 6)

húsz, mint 20


----------



## editta2222 (2010 Október 6)

....xD


----------



## editta2222 (2010 Október 6)

már nagyon sok helyen kerestem ezt a könyvet


----------



## editta2222 (2010 Október 6)

Simon Beckett könyvet


----------



## editta2222 (2010 Október 6)

sztem a halál kémiája jobb lesz, mint a tobbi


----------



## editta2222 (2010 Október 6)

legalábbis remélem


----------



## editta2222 (2010 Október 6)

:d


----------



## editta2222 (2010 Október 6)

tanulnom kéne...


----------



## editta2222 (2010 Október 6)

olasz vizsga :S


----------



## editta2222 (2010 Október 6)

meg a töri se lesz kutya....


----------



## editta2222 (2010 Október 6)

sono stanca


----------



## editta2222 (2010 Október 6)

:s


----------



## editta2222 (2010 Október 6)

dovrei studiare molto


----------



## editta2222 (2010 Október 6)

sono stanca...


----------



## vivcsyy (2010 Október 6)

*köszi*

mindegy mit írunk?


----------



## editta2222 (2010 Október 6)

maroon 5 misery


----------



## vivcsyy (2010 Október 6)

11


----------



## editta2222 (2010 Október 6)

vad


----------



## editta2222 (2010 Október 6)

.....de csak egy kicsit


----------



## vivcsyy (2010 Október 6)

unatkozok


----------



## editta2222 (2010 Október 6)

:d ;d


----------



## vivcsyy (2010 Október 6)

én még a tv-ben sincs semmi


----------



## vivcsyy (2010 Október 6)

holnap 0. om van


----------



## vivcsyy (2010 Október 6)

na jó szeretném letudni ezt a 20 hozzászólást


----------



## vivcsyy (2010 Október 6)

18


----------



## vivcsyy (2010 Október 6)

17


----------



## vivcsyy (2010 Október 6)

16


----------



## vivcsyy (2010 Október 6)

15


----------



## vivcsyy (2010 Október 6)

14


----------



## vivcsyy (2010 Október 6)

13


----------



## vivcsyy (2010 Október 6)

12


----------



## vivcsyy (2010 Október 6)

11


----------



## vivcsyy (2010 Október 6)

10


----------



## vivcsyy (2010 Október 6)

9


----------



## vivcsyy (2010 Október 6)

8


----------



## vivcsyy (2010 Október 6)

7


----------



## vivcsyy (2010 Október 6)

6


----------



## vivcsyy (2010 Október 6)

5


----------



## vivcsyy (2010 Október 6)

4


----------



## vivcsyy (2010 Október 6)

3


----------



## vivcsyy (2010 Október 6)

2


----------



## vivcsyy (2010 Október 6)

1


----------



## vivcsyy (2010 Október 6)

0


----------



## vivcsyy (2010 Október 6)

köszi  ez is megvolt


----------



## Mathi02 (2010 Október 6)

1


----------



## kiss-anna (2010 Október 6)

Köszike, hálás vagyok neked ezért a lehetőségért!


----------



## Mathi02 (2010 Október 6)

2


----------



## Mathi02 (2010 Október 6)

3


----------



## Mathi02 (2010 Október 6)

4


----------



## Mathi02 (2010 Október 6)

5


----------



## Mathi02 (2010 Október 6)

6


----------



## Mathi02 (2010 Október 6)

7


----------



## Mathi02 (2010 Október 6)

8


----------



## Mathi02 (2010 Október 6)

9


----------



## Mathi02 (2010 Október 6)

10


----------



## Mathi02 (2010 Október 6)

11


----------



## Mathi02 (2010 Október 6)

12


----------



## Mathi02 (2010 Október 6)

13


----------



## Mathi02 (2010 Október 6)

14


----------



## Mathi02 (2010 Október 6)

15


----------



## Mathi02 (2010 Október 6)

16


----------



## Mathi02 (2010 Október 6)

17


----------



## hugica77 (2010 Október 6)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg



szia


----------



## Mathi02 (2010 Október 6)

18


----------



## Mathi02 (2010 Október 6)

szia


----------



## Mathi02 (2010 Október 6)

20


----------



## mucus321 (2010 Október 6)

*Jelentett elem*

trzutrzutrutrutu


----------



## Mathi02 (2010 Október 6)

sziasztok


----------



## fuloptunde (2010 Október 6)

Üdvözlök Mindenkit!


----------



## fuloptunde (2010 Október 6)

Próbálom összeszedni, a 20 hozzászólást, mert a 2 napom már megvan


----------



## fuloptunde (2010 Október 6)

Általában feliratkozom egy hírlevélre, aztán meggondolom magam.


----------



## fuloptunde (2010 Október 6)

Ez az első olyan hely, amelyik nagyon tetszik.


----------



## fuloptunde (2010 Október 6)

Rengeteg olyan dolog van, amelyet már több hónapja keresek.


----------



## fuloptunde (2010 Október 6)

Az Apor Vilmoson tanulok fejlesztőpedagógiát, és nagyon tetszik.


----------



## fuloptunde (2010 Október 6)

Nagyon jó kis csoportunk van. Nem adnám semmiért.


----------



## fuloptunde (2010 Október 6)

Remélem, aki olvassa a hozzászólásaimat, nem nagyon unatkozik.


----------



## fuloptunde (2010 Október 6)

Nem szeretnék 20-ig számolni, mert engem is nagyon bosszantott, a lassú lapozás miatt.


----------



## fuloptunde (2010 Október 6)

Abban is reménykedek, h sikerül megismerkedni olyan emberekkel, akiket ugyanaz érdekel, ami engem.


----------



## fuloptunde (2010 Október 6)

Nagyon sok szimpatikus és barátságos hozzászólást találtam.


----------



## fuloptunde (2010 Október 6)

...és rengeteg segítőkész embert.


----------



## fuloptunde (2010 Október 6)

Már régebben találkoztam ezzel a fórummal, de ezek szerint akkor még nem voltam elég érett


----------



## fuloptunde (2010 Október 6)

Nekem is lakik rokonom Kanadában. Nagybátyám. De sajnos megszakadt a kapcsolat.


----------



## fuloptunde (2010 Október 6)

Nagyon kíváncsi lennék Kanadára. Érdekes helynek tűnik.


----------



## fuloptunde (2010 Október 6)

Annyi bátorságom nem lenne, h ilyen messze menjek...


----------



## fuloptunde (2010 Október 6)

Köszönöm a türelmeteteket. Sziasztok.


----------



## izas (2010 Október 6)

*Üdv*

Frissen regisztráltam és kellene 20 hozzászólás előre is köszönöm mindenkinek!


----------



## you_lee (2010 Október 6)

sziasztok


----------



## you_lee (2010 Október 6)

én is köszönöm a türelmet


----------



## you_lee (2010 Október 6)

és már csak 18 hozzászólás kell


----------



## you_lee (2010 Október 6)

"It's good to have money and the things that money can buy, but it's good, too, to check up once in a while and make sure that you haven't lost the things that money can't buy."


----------



## Talpapi (2010 Október 6)

Sziasztok


----------



## you_lee (2010 Október 6)

Friendship is born at that moment when one
person says to another, 'What! You too? I thought
I was the only one


----------



## Wych (2010 Október 6)

*w*

duplavé


----------



## you_lee (2010 Október 6)

“If people are truly, madly, deeply in love with each other, they will find a way.”


----------



## you_lee (2010 Október 6)

“The best way to waste your life, ... is by taking notes. The easiest way to avoid living is to just watch. Look for the details. Report. Don't participate.”


----------



## you_lee (2010 Október 6)

“Never allow someone to be your priority while allowing yourself to be their option”


----------



## you_lee (2010 Október 6)

“Courage is the discovery that you may not win, and trying when you know you can lose.”


----------



## Wych (2010 Október 6)

A siker a cselekvéssel áll összhangban. A sikeres nők és férfiak folyton mozgásban vannak. Hibáznak, de nem adják fel.


----------



## you_lee (2010 Október 6)

“If death meant just leaving the stage long enough to change costume and come back as a new character...Would you slow down? Or speed up?”


----------



## you_lee (2010 Október 6)

“I am easily satisfied with the very best.”


----------



## Wych (2010 Október 6)

Csak az élet az, mi hamar elszalad.
Amit szeretve tettünk bennek az megmarad.


----------



## you_lee (2010 Október 6)

“Excellence is not a singular act, but a habit. You are what you repeatedly do.”


----------



## you_lee (2010 Október 6)

“Limitations live only in our minds. But if we use our imaginations, our possibilities become limitless.”


----------



## Wych (2010 Október 6)

Ma csak a mának élj!
Tedd, amit tudsz, ott ahol vagy, azzal, amid van!
A többivel ne törödj!


----------



## you_lee (2010 Október 6)

“We're so busy watching out for what's just ahead of us that we don't take time to enjoy where we are.”


----------



## you_lee (2010 Október 6)

“Being happy doesn't mean that everything is perfect. It means that you've decided to look beyond the imperfections.”


----------



## Wych (2010 Október 6)

Egy jó ember legszebb öröksége:
rég feledett kedves szavai, tovatünt cirógatásai.


----------



## you_lee (2010 Október 6)

“Tears are words the heart can't express”


----------



## you_lee (2010 Október 6)

“Life's disappointments are harder to take when you don't know any swear words.”


----------



## you_lee (2010 Október 6)

“People have to really suffer before they can risk doing what they love.”


----------



## Wych (2010 Október 6)

Ha egy évre tervzel: ületss rízst!
Ha 20 évre tervezel: ületss fákat!
Ha a jővő generációnak tevezel: tanítsd az embereket!


----------



## you_lee (2010 Október 6)

“The greatest barrier to success is the fear of failure.”


----------



## you_lee (2010 Október 6)

És az utolsó: “To wish you were someone else is to waste the person you are.”


----------



## Wych (2010 Október 6)

Aki nem hisz a csodákban, az nem realista.


----------



## Wych (2010 Október 6)

Én csak annak adok, aki nekem szimpatikus.
Akinek adni kell, az nekem nem szimpatikus.


----------



## Wych (2010 Október 6)

w


----------



## Wych (2010 Október 6)

A jóból egy jó nagy kanállal adjon az ég


----------



## Wych (2010 Október 6)

Neked legyek vannak a szemedben.


----------



## Wych (2010 Október 6)

y


----------



## Wych (2010 Október 6)

c


----------



## Wych (2010 Október 6)

Házamban soha nem volt vendég a gonosz


----------



## Wych (2010 Október 6)

wyc


----------



## Wych (2010 Október 6)

e52


----------



## Wych (2010 Október 6)

1 év múlva s5
tíz év múlva pedig 10milliárd


----------



## varbo (2010 Október 6)

Hozzászólásnak jó az, hogy szeretnék leszoki a cigiről, csak eddig nem sikerült!!!!


----------



## varbo (2010 Október 6)

Légyszi, adjatok tanácsot!


----------



## sa1 (2010 Október 6)

oké igaz


----------



## sa1 (2010 Október 6)

ez igen


----------



## sa1 (2010 Október 6)

jó a csj


----------



## sa1 (2010 Október 6)

érdekes


----------



## veronika76 (2010 Október 7)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


Köszönöm


----------



## sa1 (2010 Október 7)

igen igy van


----------



## veronika76 (2010 Október 7)

Nem sok a 20 mégis soknak tünik


----------



## veronika76 (2010 Október 7)

Szerencse hogy hosszú még az éjszaka


----------



## veronika76 (2010 Október 7)

Akkor ha az embernek nem lehet aludni


----------



## veronika76 (2010 Október 7)

Még 15


----------



## veronika76 (2010 Október 7)

Remélem szép időnk lesz ma


----------



## veronika76 (2010 Október 7)

Ilyenkor már nincs itt senki


----------



## veronika76 (2010 Október 7)

Miért pont 20-nak kell lenni


----------



## veronika76 (2010 Október 7)

Ha az ember valamit elakar érni még az írás is megy


----------



## veronika76 (2010 Október 7)

Ez már a tizedik


----------



## veronika76 (2010 Október 7)

Olyan gyors vagyok


----------



## veronika76 (2010 Október 7)

Már fáradok


----------



## veronika76 (2010 Október 7)

13.-ik ezen a napon születtem


----------



## veronika76 (2010 Október 7)

14


----------



## veronika76 (2010 Október 7)

Itt a 15.-ik


----------



## veronika76 (2010 Október 7)

Már csak négy


----------



## veronika76 (2010 Október 7)

Látom az alagút végét


----------



## veronika76 (2010 Október 7)

Három a magyar igazság


----------



## veronika76 (2010 Október 7)

Nagyon várom az utolsót


----------



## veronika76 (2010 Október 7)

Eljött a vége íme itt a 20.-ik


----------



## giczy (2010 Október 7)

Próbálkozom taggá válni, de ez a 20 üzenet kifogott rajtam.....
No majd most!


----------



## giczy (2010 Október 7)

Állandó taggá, csak az lemaradt.


----------



## bsut (2010 Október 7)

hello


----------



## bsut (2010 Október 7)

up


----------



## bsut (2010 Október 7)

hali


----------



## giczy (2010 Október 7)

Nem igazán tudom kinek írom ezeket, de hátha elvezet a célomhoz.


----------



## giczy (2010 Október 7)

4. üzi


----------



## giczy (2010 Október 7)

5. üzi


----------



## giczy (2010 Október 7)

6.üzi


----------



## giczy (2010 Október 7)

7. üzi


----------



## bsut (2010 Október 7)

aaaaa


----------



## giczy (2010 Október 7)

8. üzi


----------



## bsut (2010 Október 7)

bbbb


----------



## bsut (2010 Október 7)

cccc


----------



## giczy (2010 Október 7)

9. üzi


----------



## bsut (2010 Október 7)

dddd


----------



## giczy (2010 Október 7)

Fel kelt a fiam, szünet! 11-el folyt köv.


----------



## bsut (2010 Október 7)

eeee


----------



## giczy (2010 Október 7)

mégsem, csak nyöszög.


----------



## bsut (2010 Október 7)

fffff


----------



## giczy (2010 Október 7)

12 üzi


----------



## giczy (2010 Október 7)

13 üzi


----------



## bsut (2010 Október 7)

gggggg


----------



## bsut (2010 Október 7)

hhhhh


----------



## giczy (2010 Október 7)

14 üzi


----------



## giczy (2010 Október 7)

15 üzi


----------



## bsut (2010 Október 7)

iiiii


----------



## giczy (2010 Október 7)

köszi ezt a lehetőséget


----------



## giczy (2010 Október 7)

17 üzi


----------



## giczy (2010 Október 7)

18 üzi


----------



## giczy (2010 Október 7)

már csak egy


----------



## giczy (2010 Október 7)

hát íme. lássuk a medvét


----------



## bsut (2010 Október 7)

jjjjj


----------



## bsut (2010 Október 7)

kkkkkk


----------



## bsut (2010 Október 7)

llllll


----------



## bsut (2010 Október 7)

mmmmmm


----------



## bsut (2010 Október 7)

nnnnn


----------



## bsut (2010 Október 7)

oooo


----------



## bsut (2010 Október 7)

pppp


----------



## bsut (2010 Október 7)

qqqq


----------



## bsut (2010 Október 7)

sikerült


----------



## szagyo (2010 Október 7)

Üdv mindenkinek!
Én is új vagyok. A megköszönésekkel is össze lehet gyűjteni a 20 hozzászólást?


----------



## naildi (2010 Október 7)

Ma is újra itt


----------



## naildi (2010 Október 7)

Jó reggelt mindenkinek


----------



## szagyo (2010 Október 7)




----------



## naildi (2010 Október 7)

Végre kisütött a nap


----------



## naildi (2010 Október 7)

Most kaptam egy csomó témazárót


----------



## naildi (2010 Október 7)

Ha lehet majd feltöltöm


----------



## naildi (2010 Október 7)

Azt elmondaná


----------



## naildi (2010 Október 7)

Valaki


----------



## szagyo (2010 Október 7)

Én is szeretném.


----------



## naildi (2010 Október 7)

hogy miért


----------



## szagyo (2010 Október 7)

Mindannyian szeretnénk.


----------



## naildi (2010 Október 7)

Ilyen szigorú


----------



## szagyo (2010 Október 7)

Jó szórakozás.


----------



## naildi (2010 Október 7)

a feltétel?


----------



## szagyo (2010 Október 7)

Mindannyian ugyanazt akarjuk.


----------



## naildi (2010 Október 7)

Még 1 nap


----------



## szagyo (2010 Október 7)

Hát...


----------



## naildi (2010 Október 7)

és teljes jogú


----------



## szagyo (2010 Október 7)

Hány nap?


----------



## szagyo (2010 Október 7)

Teljes jogú?


----------



## szagyo (2010 Október 7)

Remélem.


----------



## szagyo (2010 Október 7)

Sokat kell még várni?


----------



## szagyo (2010 Október 7)

Már nehezen bírom.


----------



## naildi (2010 Október 7)

felhasználó


----------



## szagyo (2010 Október 7)

Ti is?


----------



## szagyo (2010 Október 7)

Na jó, nem annyira.


----------



## szagyo (2010 Október 7)

De mégis.


----------



## naildi (2010 Október 7)

leszek. , Igen szagyo )))


----------



## szagyo (2010 Október 7)

Hajaj.


----------



## szagyo (2010 Október 7)

Gratulálok naildi!


----------



## szagyo (2010 Október 7)

Én még küzdök.


----------



## szagyo (2010 Október 7)

Már nem sok van.


----------



## szagyo (2010 Október 7)

Már csak ez.


----------



## szagyo (2010 Október 7)

Tutira megyek.


----------



## Bea38 (2010 Október 7)

Sziasztok


----------



## Bea38 (2010 Október 7)

köszönöm


----------



## Bea38 (2010 Október 7)

küzdök én is


----------



## kmaurer (2010 Október 7)

*Köszönöm*



Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


Köszönöm a lehetőséget!


----------



## kmaurer (2010 Október 7)

Köszönöm a lehetőséget!


----------



## kmaurer (2010 Október 7)

**



Bea38 írta:


> küzdök én is


Szia! Jó, hogy nem vagyok egyedül a "küzdelemmel". De szerintem megéri, nagyon jó a közösségi oldal. További szép napot Neked is!


----------



## to3 (2010 Október 7)

:!:


Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


----------



## to3 (2010 Október 7)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


 köszönöm a lehetőséget!


----------



## to3 (2010 Október 7)

szeretném letölteni osho szerelmesen c.könyvét


----------



## Bea38 (2010 Október 7)

mindenkit üdvözlök


----------



## Bea38 (2010 Október 7)

már megvan a 20 hozzászólás


----------



## Bea38 (2010 Október 7)

letöltés miért nem sikerül?


----------



## Henkoo1 (2010 Október 7)

Üdv.


----------



## Henkoo1 (2010 Október 7)

Köszönöm a lehetőséget


----------



## Henkoo1 (2010 Október 7)

Remélem hamar összejön a 20


----------



## Henkoo1 (2010 Október 7)

és tudok letölteni


----------



## Henkoo1 (2010 Október 7)

Az oldal nagyon jó


----------



## Henkoo1 (2010 Október 7)

rengeteg segítséget találok rajta


----------



## Henkoo1 (2010 Október 7)

csak letölteni még nem tudom


----------



## Henkoo1 (2010 Október 7)

de ha meglesz a 20 akkor talán


----------



## Henkoo1 (2010 Október 7)

és ha jól látom


----------



## Henkoo1 (2010 Október 7)

összejött


----------



## Tűzmadár10 (2010 Október 7)

de rég olvastam őket


----------



## mihi86 (2010 Október 7)

Üdv mindenkinek


----------



## mihi86 (2010 Október 7)

Jó kis oldal ez


----------



## mihi86 (2010 Október 7)

csak kár, hogy van ez a 20 hozzászólásos dolog


----------



## mihi86 (2010 Október 7)

amúgy suliba kéne mennem


----------



## mihi86 (2010 Október 7)

bár csak fél1kor kezdődik az órám


----------



## Gusztavo (2010 Október 7)

*üdvözlet*



Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


Mindenkinek szép jó napot kívánok!
Én is a 20 hozzászólást gyűjtöm.
Hajrá!!!


----------



## mihi86 (2010 Október 7)

de szép lassan elkezdek öltözni


----------



## mihi86 (2010 Október 7)

utálom ezt az órát


----------



## Gusztavo (2010 Október 7)

Lassan meglesz...


----------



## mihi86 (2010 Október 7)

meg még hideg is van


----------



## Gusztavo (2010 Október 7)

Már csak néhány hozzászólás kell, és...


----------



## Gusztavo (2010 Október 7)

Nálunk ezerrel süt a nap.


----------



## Ancsi73071 (2010 Október 7)

Üdvözlök mindenkit!


----------



## mihi86 (2010 Október 7)

itt is süt de én fázom :S


----------



## Gusztavo (2010 Október 7)

Itt nincs is hideg.


----------



## mihi86 (2010 Október 7)

jó neked


----------



## mihi86 (2010 Október 7)

na jó mennem kell órára, üdv


----------



## Gusztavo (2010 Október 7)

Mit szóljanak szerencsétlen "vörösiszaposok" ?


----------



## Ancsi73071 (2010 Október 7)

Még új vagyok.


----------



## Gusztavo (2010 Október 7)

Engem meg vár a fogorvos!


----------



## Ancsi73071 (2010 Október 7)

próbálom felvenni a ritmust


----------



## Ancsi73071 (2010 Október 7)

De főleg a fonalat


----------



## Gusztavo (2010 Október 7)

Én is új vagyok, és gyűjtöm a hozzászólásokat, mert szeretnék letölteni ezt-azt.


----------



## Ancsi73071 (2010 Október 7)

Ami igazából nincs is


----------



## Ancsi73071 (2010 Október 7)

De muszáj 20 hozzászólást produlálnom


----------



## Gusztavo (2010 Október 7)

Ha minden igaz, ez a 20. hozzászólásom.
Hurrá!


----------



## Ancsi73071 (2010 Október 7)

Budakalászon süt a nap


----------



## Gusztavo (2010 Október 7)

Azért még írok egy kicsit, biztos, ami biztos alapon...


----------



## Gusztavo (2010 Október 7)

Ügyes volt, aki kitalálta ezt az oldalt.


----------



## Gusztavo (2010 Október 7)

Sok sikert mindenkinek!
Remélem, sikerülni fog...


----------



## Ancsi73071 (2010 Október 7)

Szegény vörös iszaposok!


----------



## Ancsi73071 (2010 Október 7)

Már tegnap óta töröm a fejem, hogyan segíthetnék


----------



## Ancsi73071 (2010 Október 7)

pénzem nem sok van, így arra gondoltam, gyűjteni kellene nekik


----------



## Ancsi73071 (2010 Október 7)

Lehet, felveszem a kapcsolatot valamelyik segély szolgálattal


----------



## Ancsi73071 (2010 Október 7)

Ők majd elmondják, mit tudnék segíteni


----------



## Ancsi73071 (2010 Október 7)

Látom ezen az oldalon nincsenek is válaszok


----------



## Ancsi73071 (2010 Október 7)

vagy túl aktívan próbálom gyűjteni a hozzászólásokat?


----------



## Ancsi73071 (2010 Október 7)

még hat kell


----------



## Ancsi73071 (2010 Október 7)

5


----------



## Ancsi73071 (2010 Október 7)

4


----------



## Ancsi73071 (2010 Október 7)

3


----------



## Ancsi73071 (2010 Október 7)

2


----------



## Ancsi73071 (2010 Október 7)

1


----------



## Ancsi73071 (2010 Október 7)

Hurrá!


----------



## RoDEK (2010 Október 7)

*hsz*

Sziasztok!
Én rajta vagyok a hsz gyűjtéseken ,bár csak most regeltem  
De egyszer el kell kezdeni


----------



## RoDEK (2010 Október 7)

Remélem ,hogy nem csak magammal kell beszélgetnem .


----------



## RoDEK (2010 Október 7)

Hmm


----------



## RoDEK (2010 Október 7)

Vagy mégis?


----------



## RoDEK (2010 Október 7)

Na nem baj .


----------



## RoDEK (2010 Október 7)

Jó hogy rátaláltam erre az oldalra


----------



## RoDEK (2010 Október 7)

Már szeretnék letölteni .


----------



## RoDEK (2010 Október 7)

És mit szeretnél?


----------



## RoDEK (2010 Október 7)

Malek Andrea Ébredés


----------



## mzmargit (2010 Október 7)

2


----------



## RoDEK (2010 Október 7)

Szereted ?


----------



## RoDEK (2010 Október 7)

Én nem nagyon.


----------



## mzmargit (2010 Október 7)

3


----------



## RoDEK (2010 Október 7)

Hátakkor miért töltöd le???


----------



## mzmargit (2010 Október 7)

4


----------



## RoDEK (2010 Október 7)

4 én nyertem


----------



## mzmargit (2010 Október 7)

5


----------



## RoDEK (2010 Október 7)

vagy mégsem


----------



## mzmargit (2010 Október 7)

6


----------



## mzmargit (2010 Október 7)

7


----------



## RoDEK (2010 Október 7)

na nem baj


----------



## mzmargit (2010 Október 7)

8


----------



## RoDEK (2010 Október 7)

csak ennyi telik 1,2,3,4...


----------



## mzmargit (2010 Október 7)

9


----------



## RoDEK (2010 Október 7)

csalódtam benned Margit


----------



## RoDEK (2010 Október 7)

18


----------



## RoDEK (2010 Október 7)

nemsokára okés a download


----------



## RoDEK (2010 Október 7)

20


----------



## RoDEK (2010 Október 7)

hurááááááááááááá


----------



## mzmargit (2010 Október 7)

Én is benned kedves Rodek. Mert mennyivel rosszabb a 9 mint a 18. (Persze a 9 csak a fele)


----------



## mzmargit (2010 Október 7)

11


----------



## mzmargit (2010 Október 7)

Mit szeretnél letölteni RoDEK? Hátha tudok segíteni.


----------



## mzmargit (2010 Október 7)

13


----------



## mzmargit (2010 Október 7)

14


----------



## mzmargit (2010 Október 7)

15


----------



## mzmargit (2010 Október 7)

16


----------



## mzmargit (2010 Október 7)

17


----------



## mzmargit (2010 Október 7)

18


----------



## mzmargit (2010 Október 7)

19


----------



## mzmargit (2010 Október 7)

20


----------



## mzmargit (2010 Október 7)

Remek!!!


----------



## Evion (2010 Október 7)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


HAHÓ énis itt vagyok!:444:


----------



## poldi (2010 Október 7)

Sziasztok!
Már régóta tag vagyok itt, de még nem sikerült a letöltéseket elérnem, pedig már 2-szer is végigcsináltam a 20 hozzászólást!


----------



## poldi (2010 Október 7)

Látom, hogy valaki csak egy karaktert ír be! Ez is elég?


----------



## poldi (2010 Október 7)

3


----------



## poldi (2010 Október 7)

4


----------



## poldi (2010 Október 7)

5


----------



## poldi (2010 Október 7)

6


----------



## poldi (2010 Október 7)

7


----------



## poldi (2010 Október 7)

8


----------



## poldi (2010 Október 7)

9


----------



## poldi (2010 Október 7)

10


----------



## poldi (2010 Október 7)

11


----------



## poldi (2010 Október 7)

12


----------



## rozalee79 (2010 Október 7)

sziasztok


----------



## rozalee79 (2010 Október 7)

szóval egyszerű?


----------



## rozalee79 (2010 Október 7)

1


----------



## poldi (2010 Október 7)

13


----------



## rozalee79 (2010 Október 7)

11


----------



## poldi (2010 Október 7)

14


----------



## rozalee79 (2010 Október 7)

111


----------



## poldi (2010 Október 7)

15


----------



## rozalee79 (2010 Október 7)

1111


----------



## rozalee79 (2010 Október 7)

5


----------



## bedo69 (2010 Október 7)

Végre sikerült az első hozzászólás


----------



## poldi (2010 Október 7)

16


----------



## poldi (2010 Október 7)

17


----------



## bedo69 (2010 Október 7)

2.


----------



## poldi (2010 Október 7)

18


----------



## rozalee79 (2010 Október 7)

6


----------



## poldi (2010 Október 7)

19


----------



## poldi (2010 Október 7)

20


----------



## rozalee79 (2010 Október 7)

jelen 7


----------



## bedo69 (2010 Október 7)

3.


----------



## bedo69 (2010 Október 7)

4.kiss


----------



## rozalee79 (2010 Október 7)

8


----------



## bedo69 (2010 Október 7)

5.


----------



## rozalee79 (2010 Október 7)

már e fele megvan


----------



## rozalee79 (2010 Október 7)

már csak 9 hiányzik


----------



## bedo69 (2010 Október 7)

6.


----------



## rozalee79 (2010 Október 7)

13


----------



## bedo69 (2010 Október 7)

7.


----------



## bedo69 (2010 Október 7)

8.


----------



## rozalee79 (2010 Október 7)

14


----------



## bedo69 (2010 Október 7)

9.


----------



## bedo69 (2010 Október 7)

10.


----------



## rozalee79 (2010 Október 7)

15


----------



## bedo69 (2010 Október 7)

11.


----------



## bedo69 (2010 Október 7)

12.


----------



## rozalee79 (2010 Október 7)

16


----------



## bedo69 (2010 Október 7)

13.kiss


----------



## bedo69 (2010 Október 7)

14.:razz:


----------



## bedo69 (2010 Október 7)

15.:..:


----------



## bedo69 (2010 Október 7)

16.


----------



## bedo69 (2010 Október 7)

17.:55:


----------



## bedo69 (2010 Október 7)

18.:11:


----------



## rozalee79 (2010 Október 7)

17


----------



## bedo69 (2010 Október 7)

19.:twisted:


----------



## bedo69 (2010 Október 7)

20.kiss:..:


----------



## bedo69 (2010 Október 7)

Biztos ami biztos....:..:


----------



## rozalee79 (2010 Október 7)

18


----------



## rozalee79 (2010 Október 7)

19!!


----------



## rozalee79 (2010 Október 7)

20!!!! ))))


----------



## rozalee79 (2010 Október 7)

helló!


----------



## *makrapeti* (2010 Október 7)

*első*

Ez első


----------



## *makrapeti* (2010 Október 7)

második


----------



## *makrapeti* (2010 Október 7)

harmadik


----------



## *makrapeti* (2010 Október 7)

negyedik


----------



## *makrapeti* (2010 Október 7)

ötödik


----------



## *makrapeti* (2010 Október 7)

hatodik :|


----------



## *makrapeti* (2010 Október 7)

hetedik :\


----------



## *makrapeti* (2010 Október 7)

nyolcadik


----------



## *makrapeti* (2010 Október 7)

kilencedik :|


----------



## *makrapeti* (2010 Október 7)

A fele megvan


----------



## *makrapeti* (2010 Október 7)

tizenegy


----------



## *makrapeti* (2010 Október 7)

tizenkettő


----------



## *makrapeti* (2010 Október 7)

tizenhárom


----------



## *makrapeti* (2010 Október 7)

tizennégy


----------



## *makrapeti* (2010 Október 7)

tizenöt


----------



## *makrapeti* (2010 Október 7)

tizenhat


----------



## *makrapeti* (2010 Október 7)

tizenhét


----------



## *makrapeti* (2010 Október 7)

hat másodpercczel később: 
tizennyóc


----------



## *makrapeti* (2010 Október 7)

tizenkilenc


----------



## *makrapeti* (2010 Október 7)

No kérem: itt a huszadik
Köszönöm, canadahun...


----------



## *makrapeti* (2010 Október 7)

csak azt nem értem, miért nem tudok még aktivizálódni a húsz bejegyzés után...


----------



## Phelan1971 (2010 Október 7)

Helló


----------



## Phelan1971 (2010 Október 7)

Hogy vagytok?


----------



## Phelan1971 (2010 Október 7)

jhjh


----------



## Phelan1971 (2010 Október 7)

Jó az oldal


----------



## Phelan1971 (2010 Október 7)

jhglzgli


----------



## Phelan1971 (2010 Október 7)

Piros


----------



## Phelan1971 (2010 Október 7)

kék


----------



## Phelan1971 (2010 Október 7)

zöld


----------



## Phelan1971 (2010 Október 7)

fehér


----------



## Phelan1971 (2010 Október 7)

10


----------



## Phelan1971 (2010 Október 7)

lkdfgjéo


----------



## Phelan1971 (2010 Október 7)

12


----------



## Phelan1971 (2010 Október 7)

fekete


----------



## Phelan1971 (2010 Október 7)

barna


----------



## Phelan1971 (2010 Október 7)

15


----------



## Phelan1971 (2010 Október 7)

dxghlk


----------



## Phelan1971 (2010 Október 7)

még nincs vége


----------



## Phelan1971 (2010 Október 7)

18


----------



## Phelan1971 (2010 Október 7)

,ghfdkzt


----------



## Phelan1971 (2010 Október 7)

20


----------



## Phelan1971 (2010 Október 7)

21


----------



## vfna (2010 Október 7)

1 hozzászólás


----------



## vfna (2010 Október 7)

2 hozzászólás


----------



## vfna (2010 Október 7)

3 hozzászólás


----------



## vfna (2010 Október 7)

4 hozzászólás


----------



## vfna (2010 Október 7)

5 hozzászólás


----------



## vfna (2010 Október 7)

6 hozzászólás


----------



## vfna (2010 Október 7)

7 hozzászólás


----------



## vfna (2010 Október 7)

8 hozzászólás


----------



## vfna (2010 Október 7)

9 hozzászólás


----------



## vfna (2010 Október 7)

10 hozzászólás


----------



## vfna (2010 Október 7)

11 hozzászólás


----------



## vfna (2010 Október 7)

12 hozzászólás


----------



## vfna (2010 Október 7)

13 hozzászólás


----------



## vfna (2010 Október 7)

14 hozzászólás


----------



## vfna (2010 Október 7)

15 hozzászólás


----------



## vfna (2010 Október 7)

16 hozzászólás


----------



## vfna (2010 Október 7)

17 hozzászólás


----------



## vfna (2010 Október 7)

18 hozzászólás


----------



## vfna (2010 Október 7)

19 hozzászólás


----------



## Zirazz (2010 Október 7)

Hellóhelló


----------



## Zirazz (2010 Október 7)

Miújság mindenki?


----------



## Zirazz (2010 Október 7)

Miylen az idő odakint?


----------



## Zirazz (2010 Október 7)

Itt elég hideg..


----------



## Zirazz (2010 Október 7)

Tegnap meg olyan jóóó volt..sokat sétáltam odakint.


----------



## Zirazz (2010 Október 7)

Ma fogok szakítani egy sráccal..


----------



## Zirazz (2010 Október 7)

..akivel igazából nem is jártunk


----------



## Zirazz (2010 Október 7)

Na már csak 13..


----------



## Zirazz (2010 Október 7)

És akkor már csak 12..


----------



## Zirazz (2010 Október 7)

Találtam egy fekete pet palackot


----------



## Zirazz (2010 Október 7)

Már megvan a fele


----------



## Zirazz (2010 Október 7)

Megyezzz..


----------



## Zirazz (2010 Október 7)

Csak uncsi..


----------



## Zirazz (2010 Október 7)

..


----------



## Zirazz (2010 Október 7)

És minek is..bármit is..egy kisidőre..


----------



## Zirazz (2010 Október 7)

Nagyon megyek..ujjujjuujj


----------



## Zirazz (2010 Október 7)

Mosogatni kéne..


----------



## Zirazz (2010 Október 7)

De kinek van kedve?!


----------



## Zirazz (2010 Október 7)

Értem én,hogy 20 másodperc az időkorlát na..de az idő pénz..


----------



## Zirazz (2010 Október 7)

És vége..kevesebb mint 10 perc alatt..tökjóóóóóóó


----------



## Lera7 (2010 Október 7)

Hello mindenki!


----------



## Lera7 (2010 Október 7)

Jó ez az oldal!


----------



## Lera7 (2010 Október 7)

Leginkább a musical-ek érdekelnek


----------



## Lera7 (2010 Október 7)

De a filmeket is szeretem


----------



## Lera7 (2010 Október 7)

Belassult a gépem...


----------



## Lera7 (2010 Október 7)

Próbálok kontaktlencsét használni


----------



## Lera7 (2010 Október 7)

De nem megy


----------



## Lera7 (2010 Október 7)

Pedig jó lenne


----------



## Lera7 (2010 Október 7)

Michael Bublét hallgatok


----------



## Lera7 (2010 Október 7)

szeretem


----------



## Lera7 (2010 Október 7)

Úúúúú, ez az időkorlát....


----------



## Lera7 (2010 Október 7)

Már megvan a fele


----------



## Lera7 (2010 Október 7)

Észre sem vettem


----------



## Lera7 (2010 Október 7)

Na jó, nincs témám


----------



## Lera7 (2010 Október 7)

Rosszabb, mint egy rosszul sikerült randi, ahol nem tudod mit mondj...


----------



## Lera7 (2010 Október 7)

Jelen esetben írj


----------



## Lera7 (2010 Október 7)

Most Vámpírok bálját hallgatok


----------



## Lera7 (2010 Október 7)

És mindjárt...


----------



## Lera7 (2010 Október 7)

mindjááárt...


----------



## Lera7 (2010 Október 7)

mindjárt megvan ez


----------



## JimmyL (2010 Október 7)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg



oh, koszi :..:


----------



## JimmyL (2010 Október 7)

JimmyL írta:


> oh, koszi :..:


----------



## JimmyL (2010 Október 7)

Mókás


----------



## JimmyL (2010 Október 7)

JimmyL írta:


> Mókás



kiss


----------



## JimmyL (2010 Október 7)

JimmyL írta:


> kiss


----------



## JimmyL (2010 Október 7)

JimmyL írta:


>



\\m/


----------



## JimmyL (2010 Október 7)

jimmyl írta:


> \\m/


:9:


----------



## JimmyL (2010 Október 7)

JimmyL írta:


> :9:


----------



## JimmyL (2010 Október 7)

JimmyL írta:


>



:--:


----------



## JimmyL (2010 Október 7)

kiss


JimmyL írta:


> :--:


----------



## JimmyL (2010 Október 7)

JimmyL írta:


> kiss


----------



## JimmyL (2010 Október 7)

JimmyL írta:


>


----------



## JimmyL (2010 Október 7)

JimmyL írta:


>


----------



## JimmyL (2010 Október 7)

:11:


jimmyl írta:


>


----------



## JimmyL (2010 Október 7)

kiss:6:


JimmyL írta:


> :11:


----------



## JimmyL (2010 Október 7)

jimmyl írta:


> kiss:6:



:12::12:


----------



## JimmyL (2010 Október 7)

JimmyL írta:


> :12::12:



kiss


----------



## JimmyL (2010 Október 7)

JimmyL írta:


> kiss


----------



## JimmyL (2010 Október 7)

JimmyL írta:


>


----------



## JimmyL (2010 Október 7)

jimmyl írta:


>



:34::--:


----------



## yoor (2010 Október 7)

Szia Kedves Melitta!

Köszönöm szépen a linket a 20 hozzászólás elérésének megkönnyítésére vonatkozóan.


----------



## mucsucsula (2010 Október 7)

sziasztok


----------



## mucsucsula (2010 Október 7)

új vagyok


----------



## mucsucsula (2010 Október 7)

és


----------



## mucsucsula (2010 Október 7)

szükségem


----------



## mucsucsula (2010 Október 7)

van


----------



## mucsucsula (2010 Október 7)

20


----------



## mucsucsula (2010 Október 7)

hozzászólásra


----------



## mucsucsula (2010 Október 7)

azért,


----------



## mucsucsula (2010 Október 7)

hogy


----------



## mucsucsula (2010 Október 7)

letölthessek


----------



## mucsucsula (2010 Október 7)

egy


----------



## mucsucsula (2010 Október 7)

novellát


----------



## mucsucsula (2010 Október 7)

ami


----------



## mucsucsula (2010 Október 7)

nekem


----------



## mucsucsula (2010 Október 7)

sürgősen


----------



## mucsucsula (2010 Október 7)

kell


----------



## mucsucsula (2010 Október 7)

mert


----------



## mucsucsula (2010 Október 7)

el


----------



## mucsucsula (2010 Október 7)

kell


----------



## mucsucsula (2010 Október 7)

olvasni


----------



## csjojika (2010 Október 7)

1kiss


----------



## csjojika (2010 Október 7)

2


----------



## csjojika (2010 Október 7)

3


----------



## csjojika (2010 Október 7)

3


----------



## csjojika (2010 Október 7)

4


----------



## csjojika (2010 Október 7)

5


----------



## csjojika (2010 Október 7)

6


----------



## csjojika (2010 Október 7)

6


----------



## csjojika (2010 Október 7)

7


----------



## csjojika (2010 Október 7)

8


----------



## csjojika (2010 Október 7)

9


----------



## csjojika (2010 Október 7)

10


----------



## csjojika (2010 Október 7)

szamolom


----------



## csjojika (2010 Október 7)

19


----------



## csjojika (2010 Október 7)

19 vagy 20


----------



## csjojika (2010 Október 7)

meg 1 raadas


----------



## Tepi74 (2010 Október 7)

Köszi a lehetőséget


----------



## Tepi74 (2010 Október 7)

2


----------



## Tepi74 (2010 Október 7)

3


----------



## csjojika (2010 Október 7)

mar megvan a tobb mint 20


----------



## Tepi74 (2010 Október 7)

4


----------



## Tepi74 (2010 Október 7)

5


----------



## Tepi74 (2010 Október 7)

6


----------



## Tepi74 (2010 Október 7)

7


----------



## Tepi74 (2010 Október 7)

8


----------



## Tepi74 (2010 Október 7)

9


----------



## Tepi74 (2010 Október 7)

10


----------



## Tepi74 (2010 Október 7)

11


----------



## Tepi74 (2010 Október 7)

12


----------



## Tepi74 (2010 Október 7)

13


----------



## Tepi74 (2010 Október 7)

14


----------



## Tepi74 (2010 Október 7)

15


----------



## Tepi74 (2010 Október 7)

16


----------



## Tepi74 (2010 Október 7)

17


----------



## Tepi74 (2010 Október 7)

18


----------



## Tepi74 (2010 Október 7)

19


----------



## Tepi74 (2010 Október 7)

20


----------



## Tepi74 (2010 Október 7)

Köszönöm a lehetőséget


----------



## Shorty23 (2010 Október 7)

Köszönöm Melitta a segítséget


----------



## Shorty23 (2010 Október 7)

1


----------



## demjen (2010 Október 7)

1valaky írta:


> szuper vagykiss


----------



## demjen (2010 Október 7)

Köszi!


----------



## demjen (2010 Október 7)

Sziasztok!!


----------



## demjen (2010 Október 7)

Harmadik


----------



## demjen (2010 Október 7)

4.


----------



## demjen (2010 Október 7)

5t


----------



## bokorzoltan13 (2010 Október 7)

1


----------



## bokorzoltan13 (2010 Október 7)

2


----------



## bokorzoltan13 (2010 Október 7)

3


----------



## bokorzoltan13 (2010 Október 7)

4


----------



## bokorzoltan13 (2010 Október 7)

5


----------



## bokorzoltan13 (2010 Október 7)

6


----------



## bokorzoltan13 (2010 Október 7)

7


----------



## bokorzoltan13 (2010 Október 7)

8


----------



## bokorzoltan13 (2010 Október 7)

9


----------



## bokorzoltan13 (2010 Október 7)

10


----------



## bokorzoltan13 (2010 Október 7)

11


----------



## bokorzoltan13 (2010 Október 7)

12


----------



## bokorzoltan13 (2010 Október 7)

13


----------



## bokorzoltan13 (2010 Október 7)

14


----------



## bokorzoltan13 (2010 Október 7)

15


----------



## bokorzoltan13 (2010 Október 7)

16


----------



## bokorzoltan13 (2010 Október 7)

17 koszi


----------



## bokorzoltan13 (2010 Október 7)

18


----------



## demjen (2010 Október 7)

6t


----------



## demjen (2010 Október 7)

7


----------



## demjen (2010 Október 7)

8


----------



## demjen (2010 Október 7)

?9?


----------



## demjen (2010 Október 7)

tíz


----------



## demjen (2010 Október 7)

11


----------



## demjen (2010 Október 7)

12


----------



## batmanprof (2010 Október 7)

1, érik a meggy


----------



## demjen (2010 Október 7)

tizennégy


----------



## demjen (2010 Október 7)

14 /2


----------



## demjen (2010 Október 7)

15


----------



## batmanprof (2010 Október 7)

2, csipkebokorvesszõ (ezen a vackon nincs normális hosszú ö)


----------



## demjen (2010 Október 7)

10 hat


----------



## demjen (2010 Október 7)

17


----------



## demjen (2010 Október 7)

majdnem húsz


----------



## batmanprof (2010 Október 7)

3, várom a párom


----------



## demjen (2010 Október 7)

egy híján 20!!


----------



## demjen (2010 Október 7)

tényleg 20??


----------



## batmanprof (2010 Október 7)

4, észnél légy


----------



## batmanprof (2010 Október 7)

5, érik a tök


----------



## batmanprof (2010 Október 7)

6, ??? (pitymallat)


----------



## batmanprof (2010 Október 7)

7, ??? a pék?


----------



## batmanprof (2010 Október 7)

8, leszakadt a polc


----------



## batmanprof (2010 Október 7)

9, kis Ferenc


----------



## batmanprof (2010 Október 7)

10, tiszta víz


----------



## batmanprof (2010 Október 7)

(11) ...ha nem tiszta...


----------



## batmanprof (2010 Október 7)

(12) ...vidd vissza...


----------



## batmanprof (2010 Október 7)

(13) ...majd a csacsi...


----------



## batmanprof (2010 Október 7)

(14) ...megissza...


----------



## batmanprof (2010 Október 7)

(15) Egy csepp,


----------



## demjen (2010 Október 7)

22. és mégsem tudok letölteni egy dalt!!


----------



## batmanprof (2010 Október 7)

(16) ...két csepp,


----------



## batmanprof (2010 Október 7)

(17) ... öt csepp,


----------



## batmanprof (2010 Október 7)

(18) ... Meg tíz,


----------



## batmanprof (2010 Október 7)

( 19 ) ... olvad a jégcsap,


----------



## batmanprof (2010 Október 7)

(20) ... csöpörög a víz!


----------



## batmanprof (2010 Október 7)

demjen írta:


> 22. és mégsem tudok letölteni egy dalt!!



Kiderült, hogy miért? Ha igen, légyszi írd meg. Elõre is köszi.


----------



## mihi86 (2010 Október 7)

fáradt vok, de kell a 20 hozzászólás


----------



## mihi86 (2010 Október 7)

még kell pár :S


----------



## mihi86 (2010 Október 7)

jelen


----------



## mihi86 (2010 Október 7)

ez a hitaszék annyira eltud álmosítani...


----------



## mihi86 (2010 Október 7)

unalmas ez az este


----------



## mihi86 (2010 Október 7)

na még 4


----------



## mihi86 (2010 Október 7)

összehozom amennyi kell és megyek aludni


----------



## hg7jna (2010 Október 7)

jelen


----------



## hg7jna (2010 Október 7)

jó éjt!


----------



## mihi86 (2010 Október 7)

mindjárt elalszom


----------



## mihi86 (2010 Október 7)

holnap korán kell kelnem


----------



## mihi86 (2010 Október 7)

megvan a 20


----------



## hg7jna (2010 Október 7)

szerintem már csak 3


----------



## mihi86 (2010 Október 7)

na jó éjt mindenkinek


----------



## hg7jna (2010 Október 7)

mihi86 írta:


> holnap korán kell kelnem


Nekem is


----------



## hg7jna (2010 Október 7)

mihi86 írta:


> na jó éjt mindenkinek


Neked is


----------



## hg7jna (2010 Október 7)

mihi86 írta:


> megvan a 20


Gratulálok


----------



## hg7jna (2010 Október 7)

batmanprof írta:


> (14) ...megissza...


ügyes


----------



## hg7jna (2010 Október 7)

veronika76 írta:


> Nagyon várom az utolsót


nem vagy egyedül


----------



## hg7jna (2010 Október 7)

csjojika írta:


> mar megvan a tobb mint 20


Congratulations


----------



## hg7jna (2010 Október 7)

11?


----------



## hg7jna (2010 Október 7)

igen


----------



## hg7jna (2010 Október 7)

és most jön a szerencsétlen 13


----------



## hg7jna (2010 Október 7)

a régebbi hozzászólások mintha fantáziadúsabbak lettek volna


----------



## Lilia1 (2010 Október 7)

Sziasztok! 20 hozzászólás. Rendben. Mindjárt körülnézek, csomó téma érdekel, miért ne sikerülne!


----------



## hg7jna (2010 Október 7)

de azért ez már a 15.


----------



## hg7jna (2010 Október 7)

16.


----------



## hg7jna (2010 Október 7)

17.


----------



## hg7jna (2010 Október 7)

18.


----------



## hg7jna (2010 Október 7)

19.


----------



## hg7jna (2010 Október 7)

És végül a 20.


----------



## Lilia1 (2010 Október 7)

*Ámulat

*Csodálatos az a vonulás.
Nem tömeg, de végeláthatatlan,
számtalan és széle nincs, se hossza
s nincs köztük kettő, ki egyszerre lépne,
mindegyikük egy-egy világmindenség
nem szorul másra - mást ki nem szorít;
hallatlan léptük minden zajt kiolt,
magába ölelve mind-mind a zenét;
érinthetetlenségüket tapintom,
állandóságuk szélvészében élek:
égek-fogyok, mint áldozati máglya
- döbbenetes Azok Vonulása,
akik szembe többé sose jönnek.


(Fodor Ákos)


----------



## vikoca2001 (2010 Október 8)

1


----------



## vikoca2001 (2010 Október 8)

2


----------



## vikoca2001 (2010 Október 8)

3


----------



## vikoca2001 (2010 Október 8)

4


----------



## vikoca2001 (2010 Október 8)

5


----------



## vikoca2001 (2010 Október 8)

6:4:


----------



## vikoca2001 (2010 Október 8)

7:cry:


----------



## vikoca2001 (2010 Október 8)

8:99::idea:


----------



## vikoca2001 (2010 Október 8)

9:d:d:d


----------



## vikoca2001 (2010 Október 8)

10:4:kiss


----------



## vikoca2001 (2010 Október 8)

11:12:


----------



## vikoca2001 (2010 Október 8)

12kiss


----------



## vikoca2001 (2010 Október 8)

13:6::6::6::6::6::6::6::6::6::6::6::6::6::6::6::6:


----------



## vikoca2001 (2010 Október 8)

14:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d


----------



## vikoca2001 (2010 Október 8)

15:4::4::4::4::4::4::4::4::4:


----------



## vikoca2001 (2010 Október 8)

16kisskisskisskisskisskisskisskisskisskisskiss:``::``::``::``::``::``::``::``::``:


----------



## vikoca2001 (2010 Október 8)

17


----------



## vikoca2001 (2010 Október 8)

:77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77:18


----------



## vikoca2001 (2010 Október 8)

:grin::grin::grin::grin::grin::grin:\\m/\\m/\\m/\\m/\\m/\\m/\\m/\\m/\\m/\\m/\\m/\\m/\\m/19


----------



## vikoca2001 (2010 Október 8)

20kisskisskisskisskisskiss:4::4::4::4::4::4::4::4::4::4::4::4::4::4::4::4::4:8)8)8)8)8)8)8)8)


----------



## vikoca2001 (2010 Október 8)




----------



## vikoca2001 (2010 Október 8)

1


----------



## uphurryup (2010 Október 8)

Tök jó!

1


----------



## uphurryup (2010 Október 8)

2


----------



## uphurryup (2010 Október 8)

3


----------



## uphurryup (2010 Október 8)

4


----------



## uphurryup (2010 Október 8)

5


----------



## uphurryup (2010 Október 8)

6


----------



## uphurryup (2010 Október 8)

7


----------



## uphurryup (2010 Október 8)

8


----------



## uphurryup (2010 Október 8)

9


----------



## uphurryup (2010 Október 8)

10


----------



## uphurryup (2010 Október 8)

11


----------



## uphurryup (2010 Október 8)

12


----------



## uphurryup (2010 Október 8)

13


----------



## uphurryup (2010 Október 8)

14


----------



## uphurryup (2010 Október 8)

15


----------



## uphurryup (2010 Október 8)

16


----------



## uphurryup (2010 Október 8)

17


----------



## uphurryup (2010 Október 8)

18


----------



## uphurryup (2010 Október 8)

19


----------



## uphurryup (2010 Október 8)

20


----------



## mariann95 (2010 Október 8)

köszi


----------



## mariann95 (2010 Október 8)

15


----------



## mariann95 (2010 Október 8)

nagyon sok jó blogok vannak itt


----------



## mariann95 (2010 Október 8)

szia


----------



## mariann95 (2010 Október 8)

1996


----------



## mariann95 (2010 Október 8)

Rafaell


----------



## mariann95 (2010 Október 8)

Minden jót nektek


----------



## mariann95 (2010 Október 8)

Örülök, h itt lehetek


----------



## mariann95 (2010 Október 8)

A tanulás jó csak...................


----------



## mariann95 (2010 Október 8)

1111111111111111111


----------



## mariann95 (2010 Október 8)

25


----------



## mariann95 (2010 Október 8)

pokoli szomszédok


----------



## mariann95 (2010 Október 8)

üdv


----------



## mariann95 (2010 Október 8)

Barbie babák


----------



## mariann95 (2010 Október 8)

bmx


----------



## mariann95 (2010 Október 8)

Bmw


----------



## mariann95 (2010 Október 8)

*Indulás haza*


----------



## mariann95 (2010 Október 8)

mindenkinek köszönöm


----------



## mariann95 (2010 Október 8)

köszönöm Tamás


----------



## mariann95 (2010 Október 8)

Ne add fel!!!!


----------



## barnaba (2010 Október 8)

*re*

jo cuccok


----------



## bixenonn (2010 Október 8)

1


----------



## bixenonn (2010 Október 8)

3


----------



## bixenonn (2010 Október 8)

2


----------



## bixenonn (2010 Október 8)

4


----------



## bixenonn (2010 Október 8)

*5*

efsefgsefse


----------



## bixenonn (2010 Október 8)

6


----------



## bixenonn (2010 Október 8)

7


----------



## bixenonn (2010 Október 8)

8


----------



## bixenonn (2010 Október 8)

9


----------



## bixenonn (2010 Október 8)

10


----------



## bixenonn (2010 Október 8)

11


----------



## bixenonn (2010 Október 8)

12


----------



## horcrux (2010 Október 8)

Radnóti Miklós: Nem Tudhatom…


----------



## horcrux (2010 Október 8)

Nem tudhatom, hogy másnak e tájék mit jelent,


----------



## horcrux (2010 Október 8)

nekem szülõhazám itt e lángoktól ölelt


----------



## bixenonn (2010 Október 8)

13


----------



## horcrux (2010 Október 8)

kis ország, messzeringó gyerekkorom világa.


----------



## horcrux (2010 Október 8)

Belõle nõttem én, mint fatörzsbõl gyönge ága


----------



## horcrux (2010 Október 8)

s remélem, testem is majd e földbe süpped el.


----------



## bixenonn (2010 Október 8)

14


----------



## horcrux (2010 Október 8)

Itthon vagyok. S ha néha lábamhoz térdepel


----------



## horcrux (2010 Október 8)

egy-egy bokor, nevét is, virágát is tudom,


----------



## bixenonn (2010 Október 8)

15


----------



## horcrux (2010 Október 8)

tudom, hogy merre mennek, kik mennek az úton,


----------



## horcrux (2010 Október 8)

s tudom, hogy mit jelenthet egy nyári alkonyon


----------



## horcrux (2010 Október 8)

a házfalakról csorgó, vöröslõ fájdalom.


----------



## horcrux (2010 Október 8)

Ki gépen száll fölebe, annak térkép e táj,


----------



## bixenonn (2010 Október 8)

16


----------



## horcrux (2010 Október 8)

s nem tudja, hol lakott itt Vörösmarty Mihály;


----------



## bixenonn (2010 Október 8)

17


----------



## horcrux (2010 Október 8)

annak mit rejt e térkép? gyárat s vad laktanyát,


----------



## bixenonn (2010 Október 8)

18


----------



## horcrux (2010 Október 8)

de nekem szöcskét, ökröt, tornyot, szelíd tanyát;


----------



## horcrux (2010 Október 8)

az gyárat lát a látcson és szántóföldeket,


----------



## bixenonn (2010 Október 8)

19


----------



## horcrux (2010 Október 8)

míg én a dolgozót is, ki dolgáért remeg,


----------



## bixenonn (2010 Október 8)

Megvan... 20


----------



## horcrux (2010 Október 8)

erdõt, füttyös gyümölcsöst, szöllõt és sírokat,


----------



## horcrux (2010 Október 8)

a sírok közt anyókát, ki halkan sírogat,


----------



## horcrux (2010 Október 8)

s mi föntrõl pusztítandó vasút, vagy gyárüzem,


----------



## horcrux (2010 Október 8)

az bakterház s a bakter elõ;tte áll s üzen,
piros zászlo kezében, körötte sok gyerek,
s a gyárak udvarában komondor hempereg;
és ott a park, a régi szerelmek lábnyoma,
a csókok íze számban hol méz, hol áfonya,
s az iskolába menvén, a járda peremén,
hogy ne feleljek aznap, egy kõre léptem én,
ím itt e kõ, de föntrõl e kõ se látható,
nincs mùszer, mellyel mindez jól megmutatható. Hisz bùnösök vagyunk mi, akár a többi nép,
s tudjuk miben vétkeztünk, mikor, hol és mikép,
de élnek dolgozók itt, költõk is büntelen,
és csecsszopók, akikben megnõ az értelem,
világít bennük, õrzik, sötét pincékbe bújva,
míg jelt nem ír hazánkra újbol a béke ujja,
s fojtott szavunkra majdan friss szóval õk felelnek.
Nagy szárnyadat borítsd ránk virrasztó éji felleg.


----------



## c666 (2010 Október 8)

*21?*

21?


----------



## c666 (2010 Október 8)

*22*

22


----------



## c666 (2010 Október 8)

*23?*

23


----------



## c666 (2010 Október 8)

*24*

24


----------



## c666 (2010 Október 8)

*25*

25


----------



## c666 (2010 Október 8)

*p*

pol


----------



## c666 (2010 Október 8)

*lop*

lopp


----------



## c666 (2010 Október 8)

*666*

999


----------



## c666 (2010 Október 8)

*111*

111


----------



## beckzg (2010 Október 8)

Nos fogjunk hozza


----------



## beckzg (2010 Október 8)

Hoppa megvan az elso!


----------



## beckzg (2010 Október 8)

Kicsit nem figyel az ember es maris megy a szeker.


----------



## beckzg (2010 Október 8)

Nem is baj, mindenkinek kell a sikerelmeny.


----------



## beckzg (2010 Október 8)

Na de mi is a siker?


----------



## beckzg (2010 Október 8)

Jah igen, az a valami ami oromet, boldogsagot okoz.


----------



## beckzg (2010 Október 8)

Ohh, es mire eszbakaptam maris tulvagyunk az elso negyeden.


----------



## beckzg (2010 Október 8)

Kitartas ...


----------



## beckzg (2010 Október 8)

mar ...


----------



## beckzg (2010 Október 8)

nincs ...


----------



## beckzg (2010 Október 8)

sok ...


----------



## beckzg (2010 Október 8)

hatra!


----------



## beckzg (2010 Október 8)

Csak


----------



## beckzg (2010 Október 8)

elore, mindig csak ...


----------



## beckzg (2010 Október 8)

elore, mondta a ...


----------



## beckzg (2010 Október 8)

nagy vezerunk ...


----------



## beckzg (2010 Október 8)

avagy a nagy ...


----------



## beckzg (2010 Október 8)

mesemondo ?!


----------



## beckzg (2010 Október 8)

Most kicsit elbizonytalanodtam ...


----------



## beckzg (2010 Október 8)

De sebaj, hisz imhol ...


----------



## beckzg (2010 Október 8)

eljott az elmelkedesem vege 

Koszonet mindenkinek!


----------



## Fülöp86 (2010 Október 8)

Hellosztok!

Nem akarok össze-vissza írkálni, de a 20 posztot szeretném összegyűjteni.
Vagy ezen a témán belűl nyugodtan kiélhetem magamat?


----------



## Aszó (2010 Október 8)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg



Köszönet! Aszó


----------



## Aszó (2010 Október 8)

Fülöp86 írta:


> Hellosztok!
> 
> Nem akarok össze-vissza írkálni, de a 20 posztot szeretném összegyűjteni.
> Vagy ezen a témán belűl nyugodtan kiélhetem magamat?



Hasonló a leckém! Kösz a lehetőséget!


----------



## Aszó (2010 Október 8)

Én is örülök, hogy jól rátaláltam az oldalra! Nagyon jó!


----------



## Aszó (2010 Október 8)

schneeeule írta:


> sziasztok


Szia!


----------



## Aszó (2010 Október 8)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


Beköszöntem!


----------



## Aszó (2010 Október 8)

beckzg írta:


> Nem is baj, mindenkinek kell a sikerelmeny.



Egyet értek!


----------



## Aszó (2010 Október 8)

theplayer_1067 írta:


> ha most meglesz a husz remelem mukodni fog az oldal teljes terjedelmeben szamomra is


Én is remélem!


----------



## Aszó (2010 Október 8)

scriptor natus írta:


> 2


12


----------



## Aszó (2010 Október 8)

Albe írta:


> Egyébként miért van ez a 20 hozzászólásos letöltési korlát?


Hát nem tudom...


----------



## Aszó (2010 Október 8)

Ok


----------



## Aszó (2010 Október 8)

beckzg írta:


> elore, mindig csak ...


előre...


----------



## Aszó (2010 Október 8)

beckzg írta:


> elore, mindig csak ...


... mindig...


----------



## Aszó (2010 Október 8)

gyurcsan73 írta:


> Mindenkinek kellemes és hasznos továbbiakat. Sziasztok!


Viszont!


----------



## Aszó (2010 Október 8)

aletta1980 írta:


> Szuper, ennek örül majd igazán a férjem.


Szuper!


----------



## Aszó (2010 Október 8)

katyus5 írta:


> Üdv mindenkinek


Üdv!


----------



## Aszó (2010 Október 8)

rodek írta:


> 18


20


----------



## Aszó (2010 Október 8)

theplayer_1067 írta:


> ha most meglesz a husz remelem mukodni fog az oldal teljes terjedelmeben szamomra is


Szia!


----------



## Aszó (2010 Október 8)

kiskókusz írta:


> majdnem utolsó


majdnem


----------



## Aszó (2010 Október 8)

brain75 írta:


> 12


3


----------



## Aszó (2010 Október 8)

terenyi17 írta:


> 18


6


----------



## kipilla30 (2010 Október 8)

Üdv, mindenkinek


----------



## kipilla30 (2010 Október 8)

már csak 17


----------



## kipilla30 (2010 Október 8)

16


----------



## Hoshi01 (2010 Október 8)

1


----------



## hevescsaba (2010 Október 8)

itt vagyok!


----------



## hevescsaba (2010 Október 8)

Már megint


----------



## hevescsaba (2010 Október 8)

Hajrá!


----------



## hevescsaba (2010 Október 8)

Még nem elég.


----------



## hevescsaba (2010 Október 8)

Mára búcsúzom


----------



## tkiss80 (2010 Október 8)

Üdvözlet mindenkinek!


----------



## tkiss80 (2010 Október 8)

Régóta ismerem az oldalt.


----------



## tkiss80 (2010 Október 8)

Köszönet Melittának a lehetőségért!


----------



## tkiss80 (2010 Október 8)

1


----------



## tkiss80 (2010 Október 8)

2


----------



## tkiss80 (2010 Október 8)

3


----------



## tkiss80 (2010 Október 8)

4


----------



## tkiss80 (2010 Október 8)

5


----------



## tkiss80 (2010 Október 8)

6


----------



## tkiss80 (2010 Október 8)

7


----------



## tkiss80 (2010 Október 8)

8


----------



## tkiss80 (2010 Október 8)

9


----------



## tkiss80 (2010 Október 8)

10


----------



## tkiss80 (2010 Október 8)

11


----------



## tkiss80 (2010 Október 8)

12


----------



## tkiss80 (2010 Október 8)

13


----------



## tkiss80 (2010 Október 8)

14


----------



## tkiss80 (2010 Október 8)

15


----------



## tkiss80 (2010 Október 8)

16


----------



## tkiss80 (2010 Október 8)

17


----------



## tkiss80 (2010 Október 8)

Hurrá!


----------



## jaki77 (2010 Október 8)

Hello everybody


----------



## jaki77 (2010 Október 8)

Ez jó buli


----------



## jaki77 (2010 Október 8)

juhéjj


----------



## jaki77 (2010 Október 8)

ez jó játék 3


----------



## jaki77 (2010 Október 8)

zagyvaság 5


----------



## jaki77 (2010 Október 8)

aha teke on me


----------



## jaki77 (2010 Október 8)

ttt


----------



## jaki77 (2010 Október 8)

ggg


----------



## jaki77 (2010 Október 8)

gggg


----------



## jaki77 (2010 Október 8)

hhhhh


----------



## jaki77 (2010 Október 8)

i8iiiii


----------



## jaki77 (2010 Október 8)

kkkkk


----------



## jaki77 (2010 Október 8)

999999


----------



## jaki77 (2010 Október 8)

1000000


----------



## jaki77 (2010 Október 8)

gfdgdgs


----------



## jaki77 (2010 Október 8)

lééáéááááá


----------



## jaki77 (2010 Október 8)

iiiiii


----------



## panther88 (2010 Október 8)

**



Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg



Hello!


----------



## jaki77 (2010 Október 8)

876575876


----------



## panther88 (2010 Október 8)

még1x hello


----------



## jaki77 (2010 Október 8)

kkukll789689kl987k9k69k86987


----------



## panther88 (2010 Október 8)

fdfbfb


----------



## jaki77 (2010 Október 8)

ucsó mekkora baromság ez


----------



## panther88 (2010 Október 8)

rhhhehheh


----------



## panther88 (2010 Október 8)

ja


----------



## panther88 (2010 Október 8)

rfgrgr


----------



## panther88 (2010 Október 8)

13


----------



## panther88 (2010 Október 8)

9999


----------



## panther88 (2010 Október 8)

6767


----------



## panther88 (2010 Október 8)

cxvdbfvvbf


----------



## panther88 (2010 Október 8)

11


----------



## panther88 (2010 Október 8)

12


----------



## panther88 (2010 Október 8)

dfwefwefg


----------



## panther88 (2010 Október 8)

bvgggm


----------



## panther88 (2010 Október 8)

uzuzl


----------



## panther88 (2010 Október 8)

hghghhg


----------



## panther88 (2010 Október 8)

kk.


----------



## panther88 (2010 Október 8)

zzzkh


----------



## panther88 (2010 Október 8)

etrtu


----------



## panther88 (2010 Október 8)

67676767


----------



## panther88 (2010 Október 8)

zt7i757875


----------



## hgyongy (2010 Október 8)

Üdvözlet mindenkinek!


----------



## hgyongy (2010 Október 8)

Még kezdő vagyok.


----------



## hgyongy (2010 Október 8)

Furcsa, hogy 20 hozzászólást kell összegyűjteni.


----------



## hgyongy (2010 Október 8)

De, akkor...


----------



## hgyongy (2010 Október 8)

...hajrá!!


----------



## hgyongy (2010 Október 8)

Lassan...


----------



## hgyongy (2010 Október 8)

kezdődhet a ...


----------



## hgyongy (2010 Október 8)

...visszaszámlálás.


----------



## hgyongy (2010 Október 8)

Felkészülni!


----------



## hgyongy (2010 Október 8)

Vigyázz!


----------



## hgyongy (2010 Október 8)

Kész!


----------



## hgyongy (2010 Október 8)

Visszaszámlálás indul!


----------



## hgyongy (2010 Október 8)

10


----------



## hgyongy (2010 Október 8)

9


----------



## hgyongy (2010 Október 8)

8


----------



## hgyongy (2010 Október 8)

7


----------



## hgyongy (2010 Október 8)

6


----------



## hgyongy (2010 Október 8)

5


----------



## hgyongy (2010 Október 8)

4


----------



## hgyongy (2010 Október 8)

3


----------



## hgyongy (2010 Október 8)

2


----------



## hgyongy (2010 Október 8)

1


----------



## hgyongy (2010 Október 8)

Íme, már túl is teljesítettem a feladatot!


----------



## KRISZTA-TISZTA (2010 Október 8)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


Itt vagyok


----------



## KRISZTA-TISZTA (2010 Október 8)

hgyongy írta:


> 2


23


----------



## netguru (2010 Október 8)

Hi there, hahó mindenkinek!


----------



## netguru (2010 Október 8)

teszt1


----------



## netguru (2010 Október 8)

teszt2


----------



## netguru (2010 Október 8)

teszt3


----------



## KRISZTA-TISZTA (2010 Október 8)

Sziasztok


----------



## netguru (2010 Október 8)

teszt4


----------



## netguru (2010 Október 8)

teszt5


----------



## KRISZTA-TISZTA (2010 Október 8)

Nagyon új vagyok,nehezen birkozók meg a feladattal


----------



## KRISZTA-TISZTA (2010 Október 8)

Folyamatosan próbálkozok


----------



## netguru (2010 Október 8)

teszt6


----------



## KRISZTA-TISZTA (2010 Október 8)

Gyorsnak kellene lennem, mert 14-én írjuk a tz-t


----------



## netguru (2010 Október 8)

én is
teszt7


----------



## netguru (2010 Október 8)

teszt8


----------



## netguru (2010 Október 8)

teszt9


----------



## netguru (2010 Október 8)

teszt10


----------



## netguru (2010 Október 8)

teszt11


----------



## netguru (2010 Október 8)

teszt12


----------



## netguru (2010 Október 8)

teszt13


----------



## netguru (2010 Október 8)

teszt14


----------



## atlantisz999 (2010 Október 8)

Kérd és megadatik ! Bármi lehetsz, bármit megtehetsz és bármire szert tehetsz !


----------



## netguru (2010 Október 8)

teszt15


----------



## netguru (2010 Október 8)

teszt16


----------



## netguru (2010 Október 8)

teszt17


----------



## atlantisz999 (2010 Október 8)

Drunvalo Melchizedek nagy guru érdemes meghallhatni !


----------



## netguru (2010 Október 8)

teszt18


----------



## netguru (2010 Október 8)

teszt19


----------



## atlantisz999 (2010 Október 8)

Ez a portál közelit a virtuális szellemi kikötőhöz ...


----------



## atlantisz999 (2010 Október 8)

a fénykert se kutya...


----------



## netguru (2010 Október 8)

teszt20


----------



## netguru (2010 Október 8)

Drunvalo Melchizedek: Az új emberiség születése (The Birth of a New Humanity)


----------



## atlantisz999 (2010 Október 8)

Élő Mátrix


----------



## atlantisz999 (2010 Október 8)

Sorsfordító megbocsátás


----------



## atlantisz999 (2010 Október 8)

Stephen Arroyo - Kapcsolatok és életciklusok


----------



## atlantisz999 (2010 Október 8)

Neil Morris - Ázsiai civilizációk (2009)
India, Kína, Korea, Japán és Délkelet-Ázsia civilizációi


----------



## atlantisz999 (2010 Október 8)

Dorothy
Dimenzióváltás / avagy Jézus Krisztus útmutatásai az átlényegülés kapujában


----------



## atlantisz999 (2010 Október 8)

Duddley, Geoffrey:
Duplázd meg a tanulóerődet!


----------



## atlantisz999 (2010 Október 8)

Beőthy-Hetényi: Ji Csing A változás könyve


----------



## atlantisz999 (2010 Október 8)

Charles G. Leland - A cigányok mágiája és jövendőmondó eljárása


----------



## atlantisz999 (2010 Október 8)

Stephen Arroyo - A horoszkóp értelmezése


----------



## atlantisz999 (2010 Október 8)

Mildred Carter - Tammy Weber - Öngyógyítás talpmasszázzsal


----------



## atlantisz999 (2010 Október 8)

Mildred Carter - Öngyógyítás tenyérmasszázzsal


----------



## atlantisz999 (2010 Október 8)

Dr. Joseph Murphy - Benned a gyógyító erő!


----------



## atlantisz999 (2010 Október 8)

Margot Hellmiss - Természetes gyógymódok almaecettel


----------



## atlantisz999 (2010 Október 8)

Stephen Aroyo: Asztrológia, karma és átalakulás


----------



## atlantisz999 (2010 Október 8)

Safier, David:
Pocsék karma


----------



## atlantisz999 (2010 Október 8)

T. Lobsang Rampa-A harmadik szemtől a testelhagyásig

Egy tibeti láma asztrális utazásai


----------



## atlantisz999 (2010 Október 8)

Esther és Jerry Hicks - Kérd és Megadatik 1-2.


----------



## jd47 (2010 Október 8)

Sziasztok!


----------



## jd47 (2010 Október 8)

Már szeptemberben regisztráltam, de eddig nem volt időm a 20 hozzászólást összegyűjteni.


----------



## jd47 (2010 Október 8)

Egyetemre járok, a tanítási gyakorlatomhoz szükségem lenne egy-két óravázlat tippre.


----------



## lich10 (2010 Október 8)

bejelentkeztem.


----------



## jd47 (2010 Október 8)

Egyébként már van két diplomám, tanító és testnevelő tanári.


----------



## jd47 (2010 Október 8)

Most család- és gyermekvédő szakra járok.


----------



## jd47 (2010 Október 8)

Család, egészségnevelés, gyermekvédelmi témákban szeretnék tanítani, találtam is ötleteket, már csak letöltenem kellene


----------



## jd47 (2010 Október 8)

Ez már a hetedik


----------



## jd47 (2010 Október 8)

Nem is haladok olyan rosszul )


----------



## jd47 (2010 Október 8)

Klassz kis oldal ez


----------



## jd47 (2010 Október 8)

Mindenképpen kellene a segítség, és már a felénél járok


----------



## jd47 (2010 Október 8)

Egész jól eldumálok magammal...


----------



## jd47 (2010 Október 8)

De gondolom nem vagyok ezzel egyedül...


----------



## jd47 (2010 Október 8)

S hogy értelmesek a hozzászólásaim? Remélem


----------



## jd47 (2010 Október 8)

Van két kisfiam is...


----------



## jd47 (2010 Október 8)

Éppen Mr. Bean-t néznem mögöttem.


----------



## jd47 (2010 Október 8)

Én annyira nem csípem.


----------



## jd47 (2010 Október 8)

Bár a filmje még engem is szórakoztatott...


----------



## jd47 (2010 Október 8)

... a Mr. Bean nyaral című.


----------



## jd47 (2010 Október 8)

Ha nem láttam tízszer, akkor egyszer sem...


----------



## jd47 (2010 Október 8)

Ez a 20.  Most rohanok letölteni!!! Köszönöm a lehetőséget, remélem sikerrel járok! Üdv.


----------



## tothbazsika (2010 Október 8)

A hegymászó utolsó mondata:
- Már értem miért volt olyan olcsó a felszerelés...


----------



## tothbazsika (2010 Október 8)

Utolsó mondatok:


----------



## tothbazsika (2010 Október 8)

A jóllakott oroszlán emberre sohasem támad...


----------



## tothbazsika (2010 Október 8)

A fa tetején vannak a legszebb cseresznyék.


----------



## tothbazsika (2010 Október 8)

Mibe, hogy 120-szal is be tudjuk venni ezt a kanyart!


----------



## tothbazsika (2010 Október 8)

Hülye kutya, mit vicsorogsz?


----------



## tothbazsika (2010 Október 8)

Még hogy nem merem megcsinálni?


----------



## tothbazsika (2010 Október 8)

Úgy érzem, gázszivárgás van. Hozz egy gyufát, megnézem...


----------



## brad3 (2010 Október 8)

*csá*

sej haj


----------



## brad3 (2010 Október 8)

a


----------



## brad3 (2010 Október 8)

aq


----------



## brad3 (2010 Október 8)

sdff


----------



## brad3 (2010 Október 8)

sdf


----------



## brad3 (2010 Október 8)

sdffdsffsddfsdfsd


----------



## melisz.76 (2010 Október 8)

Tetszett az oldal es hasznosnak tartom. Gratula


----------



## melisz.76 (2010 Október 8)

Nagyon hasznos volt szamunkra.


----------



## melisz.76 (2010 Október 8)

*koszonet*

Kislanyom nak sokat segitett ez atopic. Masok figyelmebe is ajanlom!


----------



## mazsoa (2010 Október 8)

*üzenetke *



Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


 a


----------



## daniboy014 (2010 Október 8)

*.*

Sziasztok!


----------



## andusi (2010 Október 8)

Hi


----------



## piszibaba (2010 Október 8)

Csókból születik a boldogság, 
S abból, hogy valaki gondol rád. 
Melléd lép s ettől minden szép és csodás! 
Két száj csókra vár és összeér. 
Nincs már semmi, ami többet ér. 
Így jön létre s így talál reád 
Egyetlen csókból a boldogság.


----------



## daniboy014 (2010 Október 8)

viccet lehet másolni???


----------



## piszibaba (2010 Október 8)

Az emberek valamilyen érthetetlen oknál fogva szeretik, ha olvasmányaikban műkedvelő badarságokat mesélnek arról, amit ők személyes tapasztalataik alapján jól ismernek.


----------



## daniboy014 (2010 Október 8)

mert ha igen akkor hozok párat és meglesz a 20 hszem


----------



## piszibaba (2010 Október 8)

Az idő, mely az elbeszélés eleme, az elbeszélésnek tárgyává is lehet; és ha túlzás is azt mondani, hogy lehetséges "az időt elbeszélni", azért az időről valamit elbeszélni nyilván mégsem olyan képtelen vállalkozás, mint amilyennek első pillantásra tetszett, s az effajta művet a "korrajz" mintájára talán az "időrajz" furcsa, ábrándos nevével lehetne illetni. Thomas Mann


----------



## piszibaba (2010 Október 8)

Nagy bátorság kell ahhoz, hogy egy ember fenntartás nélkül engedje szeretni magát. Bátorság, csaknem hősiesség. A legtöbb ember nem tud szeretetet adni és kapni, mert gyáva és hiú, fél a bukástól. Szégyelli, hogy odaadja, s még sokkal inkább szégyelli, hogy kiadja magát a másiknak, elárulja titkát. Azt a szomorú, emberi titkot, hogy szüksége van gyengédségre, nem tud meglenni nélküle. Márai Sándor


----------



## piszibaba (2010 Október 8)

Istenem, hány ember lehet a világon, aki szenved, mert nem tud kiszabadulni tartózkodásának és félénkségének pókhálójából, vakságában és ostobaságában inkább falat emel maga elé. Ezt tettem én is. Daphne Du Maurier


----------



## piszibaba (2010 Október 8)

Ha alkotsz, akkor nem leszel átlagos. Nem számít, hogy mit, műtárgyat vagy egy pár zoknit. Csak újat alkotni, ennyi az egész, és az te vagy a nagyvilágban. Nézheted, hallhatod, vagy olvasva vagy érezve, de elárul valamit rólad, így több leszel másoknál.  P.S. I Love You c. film


----------



## piszibaba (2010 Október 8)

A legfontosabb dolgokat a legnehezebb elmondani. Ha ezekről beszélsz, nevetségesnek érzed magad, hiszen szavakba öntve összezsugorodnak - amíg a fejedben vannak, határtalannak tűnnek, de kimondva jelentéktelenné válnak. Ám azt hiszem, többről van itt szó. A legfontosabb dolgok túl közel lapulnak ahhoz a helyhez, ahol a lelked legféltettebb titkai vannak eltemetve, irányjelzőként vezetnek a kincshez, amit az ellenségeid oly szívesen lopnának el. S ha mégis megpróbálsz beszélni róluk, a hallgatóságtól csak furcsálló tekinteteket kapsz cserébe, egyáltalán nem értenek meg, nem értik, miért olyan fontos ez neked, hogy közben majdnem sírva fakadsz. És szerintem ez a legrosszabb. Amikor a titok nem miattad marad titok, hanem mert nincs, aki megértsen. Stephen King


----------



## piszibaba (2010 Október 8)

A lehetetlen csupán egy nagy szó, amellyel a kis emberek dobálóznak, mert számukra könnyebb egy készen kapott világban élni, mint felfedezni magukban az erőt a változtatásra. A lehetetlen nem tény. Hanem vélemény. A lehetetlen nem kinyilvánítás. Hanem kihívás. A lehetetlen lehetőség. A lehetetlen múló pillanat. A lehetetlen nem létezik. Muhammad Ali


----------



## piszibaba (2010 Október 8)

itok

Sokszor éreztem magam megsebezve, amikor elvesztettem azokat a férfiakat, akikbe szerelmes voltam. De ma már biztos vagyok benne, hogy nem lehet elveszíteni senkit, mivel birtokolni sem lehet senkit. Ez az igazi szabadság megtapasztalása: bírni a legfontosabb dolgot a világon, anélkül, hogy birtokolnánk. Paulo Coelho


----------



## julatta (2010 Október 8)

*Tetszik*

Tetszik a fórum:444:


----------



## piszibaba (2010 Október 8)

Abbahagyni a nevetést körülbelül olyasmi volt, mintha egy rosszul épített töltés szivárgásait próbálná megállítani az ember: amint az egyik rést betömte, másutt máris újra folyni kezd a víz. Stephen King


----------



## piszibaba (2010 Október 8)

Képzelőerőnket kárpótlásul kaptuk azért, amik nem lehettünk, humorérzékünket pedig, hogy vigasztalódjunk a felett, amik lettünk. Oscar Wilde


----------



## piszibaba (2010 Október 8)

A humorérzékkel bíró ember a maga és mások cselekedeteit nagyobb távlatból, szélesebb látókörrel nézi, és ezért mindig fonáknak érzi őket. A humorérzék lehűti a lelkesedést, megcsúfolja a reményt, megbocsátja a gyarlóságot, megvigasztal a kudarcért. Mérsékletet tanácsol. Thornton Niven Wilder


----------



## daniboy014 (2010 Október 8)

jó akkor mind1 ha nem válaszol senki akkor én is csak írogatok mindenfélét


----------



## piszibaba (2010 Október 8)

Az angyalokat az látja, aki elfogadja a fényt. És átszakítja a sötétség szövetségét.
_Paulo Coelho_


----------



## piszibaba (2010 Október 8)

Odaadóan szerettem ezt a férfit, több mint 3 siralmas éven át. Életem magasan legrosszabb évei voltak,a legrosszabb karácsonyok, a legrosszabb szülinapok, könnyekbe és váliumba fulladó szilveszterek. A szerelmes esztendők voltak életem legsötétebb napjai,mindez azért mert szerelmes voltam egy férfiba, aki nem szeret viszont..és soha nem is fog!


----------



## julatta (2010 Október 8)

A nevetés felszakít egy gátat


----------



## piszibaba (2010 Október 8)

Az élet egy nagy szerepjáték. Mindannyian játsszuk az általunk választott karaktert, és csak egy dolog van ami kizökkenthet minket a szerepünkből, s az nem más, mint a szerelem. Mikor jön valaki, aki az első perctől kezdve átlát rajtunk, az ő szemében az álarcunk lehull és megsemmisül. Csupán az igazi énünk érvényesül, ha akarjuk, ha nem, és ez az, ami néha annyira megrémít minket, hogy legszívesebben hanyatt-homlok menekülnénk, de hamarosan rájövünk, hogy e nélkül nincs értelme az életünknek.


----------



## piszibaba (2010 Október 8)

Minden gyermek a maga sajátos küldetésével születik a világra,némelyik hogy beragyogja napjainkat,némelyik hogy próbára tegye türelmünket,némelyik hogy célt adjon életünknek és némelyik hogy gondoskodjon rólunk...igy van mikor világra jönnek, a gyermekek mindent megváltoztatnak, különösen ha senki nem hivta őket.


----------



## piszibaba (2010 Október 8)

Álmok: mindenkinek vannak, néha jók, néha rosszak... néha azt kívánod, hogy elfelejtsd őket... néha ráébredsz, hogy túlszárnyaltad őket... néha úgy érzed, végre valóra válnak... és néhányunknak csak rémálmok jutnak. De nem számít miről álmodsz, mikor eljő a reggel a valóság beférkőzik és az álmok eltűnnek.


----------



## julatta (2010 Október 8)

*Tetszik*

Az élet két oldala a fény és az árnyék.


----------



## julatta (2010 Október 8)

*Tetszik*

Az álom a tudatalatti üzenete.


----------



## piszibaba (2010 Október 8)

Élt egy juhász a hegyekben, aki még soha nem járt a városban. Egyszer elhatározta hogy lemegy és körülnéz, amikor leért a hegyről meglátott két fényes csíkot (a vonat sínt) közzé állt és elindult, meghalott egy fütyülő hangot és még füstölt is! Mondja: jó nagy állat leütöm! A vonat elütötte, kórházba került, hazament és ücsörgött a fotelben törött lábbal. A felesége teát főz neki, a vízforraló elkezd gőzölni és sípolni, gyorsan felugrik és leüti, össze-vissza tapossa és veri. Kérdi a felesége: Hát te mit csinálsz? Válaszol: Most kell agyonütni, míg kicsi, ha nagy már lesz nem bírunk vele!


----------



## piszibaba (2010 Október 8)

Két ügyvezető igazgató beszélget:
- Te fizetsz az embereidnek?
- Én nem.
- Én sem. És bejárnak?
- Be.
- Az enyémek is. Te, nem kéne ezektől belépődíjat szedni ...?


----------



## piszibaba (2010 Október 8)

Szavak, amelyeket nehéz kimondani ittas állapotban:
- Manifesztáció
- Innovatív
- Prejudikáció
Szavak, amelyeket NAGYON nehéz kimondani ittas állapotban:
- Dezoxiribonukleinsav
- Individualizmus
- Cogito ergo sum
- Termékspecifikáció
Szavak, amelyeket LEHETETLEN kimondani ittas állapotban:
- Köszönöm, de inkább nem feküdnék most le veled.
- Nem kérek több italt, köszönöm.
- Sajnálom, de a szőke nagymellű nők nem az én eseteim.
- Jó estét biztos úr, szép esténk van, nemde?
- Á, senki nem szeretné hallani, ahogy énekelek


----------



## julatta (2010 Október 8)

*Tetszik*

A szeretet nélkül nem lehet, de nem is érdemes élni


----------



## piszibaba (2010 Október 8)

Úton a hotel felé a pityókás utas a taxi hátsó ülésén vetkőzni kezd. Leveszi a zakóját, már az ingét gombolja, amikor a sofőr ráförmed:
-Uram, hagyja abba a sztriptízt, még nem értünk a szállodához.
-Neem? – kérdezi csodálkozva az utas, majd hozzáteszi: - Szólhatott volna előbb is, a cipőmet már kiraktam az ajtó elé!


----------



## piszibaba (2010 Október 8)

Ebédelnek a fiatal házasok. Az ifjú férj hősiesen kanalazza az ételt, a fiatalasszony pedig talán azért is, hogy elterelje a figyelmét az ételről, állandóan csacsog.
- Tudományos cikkeket olvastam a napokban, amelyekben az orvosok azt írják, hogy egy felnőtt ember három-négy kiló sót eszik meg évente.
A férj felnéz, megáll a kezében a kanál:
- De nem egyszerre!


----------



## julatta (2010 Október 8)

Napsütésben a kedvem is jobb.


----------



## piszibaba (2010 Október 8)

Tetőpontján áll a családi perpatvar. A feleség különösen morcos és végül kifakad:
- Tudd meg, hogy ezt már nem bírom tovább veled! Majd meglátod, egy szép nap úgy itt hagylak, mint a pinty! Na, most nem beszélsz? Most nincs egy szavad sem, ugye? Mit forgatod azt az újságot?
- Keresem az idő-járásjelentést.
- Minek az neked?
- Hogy megnézzem, szép nap lesz-e holnap.


----------



## piszibaba (2010 Október 8)

Pistikééknél csöng a telefon, Pistike veszi fel:
- Tessék, ki az? – kérdezi suttogva.
- Jóska bácsi vagyok, apukáddal szeretnék beszélni.
- Nincs itthon, elment az erdőbe rendőrökkel.
- Akkor anyukáddal.
- Ő sincs itthon, a halászbrigáddal kotorják a halastavat.
- Akkor nagyapáddal.
- Ő sincs itthon, a kútfúrókkal merik a kutat.
- Akkor nagymamáddal.
- Ő sincs itthon, a mezőt járja szomszéddokkal.
- És mond, miért beszélsz suttogva?
- Mert most meg engem keresnek.


----------



## piszibaba (2010 Október 8)

Felvételizik három jelentkező. Bemegy az első, akinek hatalmas protekciója van. Megkérdezi a bizottság:
- Mikor fejeződött be a második világháború?
- Hát, valamikor a század közepe felé, talán 1945? – mondja a felvételiző.
- Zseniális, fel van véve!
Bemegy a második jelentkező, akinek van egy kis protekciója. A kérdés ugyanaz.
- Mikor fejeződött be a második világháború?
- 1945.
- Egy kicsit pontosabban esetleg?
- Valamikor tavasz vége felé, talán május 6.?
Bemegy a harmadik jelentkező, akinek egyáltalán nincs protekciója. A kérdés ugyanaz.
- Mikor fejeződött be a második világháború?
- Európában 1945. május 6-án lépett érvénybe a fegyverszünet, a japánok 1945. szeptember 2-án kapituláltak.
- Hmmm. Hány ember vesztett a Szovjet unió?
- Huszonkétmillió-hétszázezer-százkettő.
- Hmmm. Név szerint?


----------



## piszibaba (2010 Október 8)

Élt egyszer egy városban két leánytestvér. Nem voltak még öregek, de azért annyira fiatalok sem. Nem volt senkijük, csak három macskájuk. Borzasztóan vigyáztak az állatokra, még véletlenül sem engedték volna ki őket, nehogy a rettenetes kandúrral összetalálkozzanak, és valami bajuk történje. Egyszer úgy esett, hogy az idősebbik lány férjhez ment. Megvolt az esküvő, a fiatal házasok elutaztak nászútra. Másnap virradóra, kora hajnalban csöngetnek az egyedül maradt lány lakásán. Hát a távirat-kézbesítő. Sürgős jelzésű táviratot. Hozott. A lány felbontja, látja, hogy a nővére küldte. Olvassa. A szöveg a következő:
- Azonnal engedd ki a macskákat.


----------



## piszibaba (2010 Október 8)

A Margitsziget bokrai közül különös hangok szűrődnek ki: 
- Szeretlek! 
- Én is!
- Kívánlak!
- Én is!
- Laci vagyok!
- Én is!


----------



## piszibaba (2010 Október 8)

Az öreg ács felkerül a mennyországba. Jézus fogadja és kérdi tőle:
- Ki voltál Te földi életedben?
- Á én csak egy szegény ácsmester voltam, de a teremtményem híres lett!
- Apám! – tárja ki a kezét Jézus.
- Pinoccio! – ragyog fel az öreg.


----------



## piszibaba (2010 Október 8)

Bocsánat a sok copy-ért, de remélem már megvan a 20... ha nem akkor még folytköv


----------



## daniboy014 (2010 Október 8)

1


----------



## julatta (2010 Október 8)

Az élet szép.


----------



## julatta (2010 Október 8)

Álmodozni jó , de minek?


----------



## Kisframcia (2010 Október 8)

Üdv mindenkinek 
várom, hogy teljen a 20 hozzászólás


----------



## julatta (2010 Október 8)

13


----------



## Kisframcia (2010 Október 8)

és már fogyatkozik is


----------



## julatta (2010 Október 8)

ki korán kel.....


----------



## Kisframcia (2010 Október 8)

01


----------



## Kisframcia (2010 Október 8)

323


----------



## julatta (2010 Október 8)

Az érzékenység megkeseríti az életet.


----------



## Kisframcia (2010 Október 8)

ja és jó reggelt


----------



## julatta (2010 Október 8)

öröm...kiss


----------



## Vespin (2010 Október 8)

1


----------



## Vespin (2010 Október 8)

hello


----------



## Vespin (2010 Október 8)

sziasztok, örülök h itt lehetek


----------



## julatta (2010 Október 8)

A sors nagy tanító.


----------



## Vespin (2010 Október 8)

nézzétek a Barátok Köztöt !!! kedvencem


----------



## Vespin (2010 Október 8)

asd kell a 20-as )


----------



## Vespin (2010 Október 8)

6


----------



## Vespin (2010 Október 8)

7


----------



## Vespin (2010 Október 8)

8


----------



## julatta (2010 Október 8)

A szép dolgokat meg kell becsülni.


----------



## Kisframcia (2010 Október 8)

abc


----------



## Vespin (2010 Október 8)

9


----------



## Vespin (2010 Október 8)

Egyet kell értsek.


----------



## Vespin (2010 Október 8)

Már msot imádom ezt az oldatl.


----------



## Kisframcia (2010 Október 8)

almafa virágzik


----------



## Vespin (2010 Október 8)

aaaaabbbbccccc


----------



## Vespin (2010 Október 8)

13


----------



## julatta (2010 Október 8)

A gyermeki kacaj zene a fülnek.:88:


----------



## Vespin (2010 Október 8)

14


----------



## Vespin (2010 Október 8)

Na AZ tuti...


----------



## julatta (2010 Október 8)

100


----------



## Vespin (2010 Október 8)

1234567891011121314151617181920........


----------



## Vespin (2010 Október 8)

már


----------



## marton Zsofka (2010 Október 8)

hello


----------



## Vespin (2010 Október 8)

csak


----------



## marton Zsofka (2010 Október 8)

zsoka vagyok


----------



## Kisframcia (2010 Október 8)

telik telik


----------



## julatta (2010 Október 8)

A tánc szívünk ritmusa.


----------



## marton Zsofka (2010 Október 8)

ovono


----------



## Vespin (2010 Október 8)

kettő


----------



## marton Zsofka (2010 Október 8)

ez az elso evem


----------



## Vespin (2010 Október 8)

és kész


----------



## marton Zsofka (2010 Október 8)

123


----------



## marton Zsofka (2010 Október 8)

ne haragudjatok a sok badatsagert de muszaly kudenem


----------



## julatta (2010 Október 8)

Miért? --nagy kérdés


----------



## marton Zsofka (2010 Október 8)

7


----------



## Kisframcia (2010 Október 8)

szia szia 222


----------



## marton Zsofka (2010 Október 8)

8


----------



## marton Zsofka (2010 Október 8)

9


----------



## Kisframcia (2010 Október 8)

szintén ne haragudjatok a sok a hülyeségért de muszáj


----------



## julatta (2010 Október 8)

örültem, hogy írhattam.


----------



## marton Zsofka (2010 Október 8)

10


----------



## marton Zsofka (2010 Október 8)

meg hatra van tiz


----------



## Kisframcia (2010 Október 8)

gomb


----------



## marton Zsofka (2010 Október 8)

11


----------



## marton Zsofka (2010 Október 8)

hozzaszolas


----------



## Liliomfa (2010 Október 8)

Tavaszi szél vizet áraszt,
Virágom, virágom...


----------



## marton Zsofka (2010 Október 8)

13


----------



## Kisframcia (2010 Október 8)

Máris Szomszéd


----------



## Liliomfa (2010 Október 8)

...minden madár, társat választ,
Virágom, virágom.


----------



## marton Zsofka (2010 Október 8)

ti csak esztek isztok 
engem nem kinaltok 
ez nem szep!
ha en ennek innek
en neked is addnek 
jo vendeg


----------



## Liliomfa (2010 Október 8)

Hát én immár kit válasszak...
Virágom, virágom


----------



## marton Zsofka (2010 Október 8)

nincs az osznel
nincs ugyetlennebb 
elllopott minden falevelet


----------



## Liliomfa (2010 Október 8)

Te engemet, én tégedet
Virágom, virágom


----------



## marton Zsofka (2010 Október 8)

zold pantlika, selyem gunya


----------



## marton Zsofka (2010 Október 8)

virágom, virágom


----------



## Liliomfa (2010 Október 8)

Még nagyon sok van hátra...


----------



## marton Zsofka (2010 Október 8)

mert azt a szél konnyen fujja


----------



## Liliomfa (2010 Október 8)

Ezt most tanultam a gyermekemtől:

Eresz alatt fecskefia idenéz, odanéz.


----------



## Kisframcia (2010 Október 8)

nyolc azaz nyolc


----------



## Liliomfa (2010 Október 8)

Van-e hernyó, hosszú kukac, ízesebb mint a méz.


----------



## marton Zsofka (2010 Október 8)

lipem lopom a szolot


----------



## Kisframcia (2010 Október 8)

kelj fel komám ne aludjál


----------



## Liliomfa (2010 Október 8)

Csőrét nyitja ám, buzgón, szaporán.


----------



## julatta (2010 Október 8)

viszlát


----------



## Liliomfa (2010 Október 8)

Kisbendőbe mindenféle belefér, igazán.


----------



## marton Zsofka (2010 Október 8)

es vege


----------



## Liliomfa (2010 Október 8)

Még öt hozzászólás...


----------



## Kisframcia (2010 Október 8)

Budapest Budapest


----------



## Liliomfa (2010 Október 8)

Mi értelme van ennek?


----------



## Kisframcia (2010 Október 8)

saskd


----------



## Liliomfa (2010 Október 8)

Hát biztos van, különben nem csinálnám!


----------



## Liliomfa (2010 Október 8)

Na mindjárt enyém a világ!


----------



## Kisframcia (2010 Október 8)

szól a rádió


----------



## Liliomfa (2010 Október 8)

yes


----------



## Kisframcia (2010 Október 8)

na igen


----------



## Kisframcia (2010 Október 8)

körfogalommenet


----------



## Kisframcia (2010 Október 8)

és és


----------



## Kisframcia (2010 Október 8)

na végre


----------



## Kisframcia (2010 Október 8)

még egyet ráhúzok


----------



## Liliomfa (2010 Október 8)

Miért nem enged semmit megnyitni???

21 hozzászólás és több hónapos regisztráció van mögöttem...


----------



## daniboy014 (2010 Október 8)

* Itt örzőm bent a képed és nem felejtem a neved.
Mióta elmentél és itt hagytál mindent,
talán nem látszik rajtam, de itt benn:
a szívemben valami nagyon fáj... *


----------



## daniboy014 (2010 Október 8)

*[FONT=&quot]Indiai gazdaság:[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] 
Van két tehened Szentként tiszteled őket. Éhen halsz. 

[/FONT]


----------



## daniboy014 (2010 Október 8)

*[FONT=&quot]Izraeli gazdaság:[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] 
Egyetlen tehened sincs. Bejelented, hogy igényt tartasz az indiai tehenekre. Felszólítod a világot, hogy nyújtson segítséget: az USA pénzt adjon, Kína katonailag segítsen, Nagy-Britannia adjon harci gépeket, Olaszország ipari berendezéseket,Németország technológiát, Franciaország tengeralattjárókat, Svájc nyújtson kedvezményes hiteleket, Oroszország szállítson gyógyszert, Japán pedig gyártósorokat -mindezt ingyen, kárpótlásként a történelemsorán elszenvedett üldöztetésekért. A kapott támogatásokból megveszed az indiai teheneket,majd deklarálod, hogy a világ kizsákmányol és gyűlöl téged. 

[/FONT]


----------



## daniboy014 (2010 Október 8)

*[FONT=&quot]Amerikai gazdaság:[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] 
Van két tehened. Az egyiket eladod, a másikat pedig arra kényszeríted, hogy 4 tehén helyett tejeljen. Megdöbbensz, amikor a tehén váratlan elpusztul. Az esetet ráfogod egy olyan országra, amelyiknek van tehene, és azokat természetes körülmények között tartja. Bejelented, hogy az ország veszélyt jelent az emberiségre. A világ megvédése érdekében megtámadod az illető országot és elkobzod a teheneit. 

[/FONT]


----------



## daniboy014 (2010 Október 8)

*[FONT=&quot]Francia gazdaság:[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] 
Van két tehened. Sztrájkolsz, mert három tehenet akarsz. 


[/FONT]


----------



## daniboy014 (2010 Október 8)

*[FONT=&quot]Német gazdaság:[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] 
Van két tehened. Továbbfejleszted őket, így 100 évig élnek, havonta csak egyszer esznek és megfejik önmagukat. [/FONT]


----------



## daniboy014 (2010 Október 8)

*[FONT=&quot]Angol gazdaság:[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] 
Van két tehened. Mindkettő kerge. 

[/FONT]


----------



## daniboy014 (2010 Október 8)

*[FONT=&quot]Olasz gazdaság:[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] 
Van két tehened, csak nem tudod, hogy hol vannak. Elmész sziesztázni. 

[/FONT]


----------



## daniboy014 (2010 Október 8)

*[FONT=&quot]Svájci gazdaság:[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] 
Van 5000 tehened, de egyik sem a tied. Másokkal fizettetsz a megőrzésükért. 

[/FONT]


----------



## daniboy014 (2010 Október 8)

*[FONT=&quot]Japán gazdaság:[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] 
Van két tehened. Átalakítod őket, így az eredeti méret 1/10-ére csökkennek és hússzor több tejet adnak, mint a normál méretű tehenek. Ezután cuki kis rajzfilmfigurákat készítesz róluk,és Cowkimon néven, az egész világon árusítod őket. 

[/FONT]


----------



## daniboy014 (2010 Október 9)

*[FONT=&quot]Orosz gazdaság:[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] 
Van két tehened. Megszámolod őket, és azt tapasztalod, hogy öten vannak. Újra megszámolod, ekkor 72 tehén az eredmény. Megint megszámolod, most 17 tehenet találsz. Feladod, és kinyitsz egy újabb üveg vodkát. 

[/FONT]


----------



## daniboy014 (2010 Október 9)

*[FONT=&quot]Roma gazdaság:[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] 
Lopsz két tehenet. Az egyiket elcseréled egy demizson tablettás borra, a másikat eladod és el játékgépezed, majd sírsz a diszkrimináció miatt, hogy csak nem-romáknak lehet tehene. 

[/FONT]


----------



## daniboy014 (2010 Október 9)

*[FONT=&quot]Nigériai gazdaság:[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] 
Van két tehened. Az egyiket megeszed, majd bejelented, hogy ellopták. A rendőrség megkezdi a nyomozást,és 100 km sugarú körön belül mindenkit letartóztat. Addig kínozza őket, amíg valaki be nem ismeri, hogy ő lopta el a tehenet. A rendőrség büntetésül minden letartóztatott személytől elkoboz 1-1 tehenet. Így most te visszakaptad a tehenedet, a rendőrségnek pedig van egy új tehénfarmja. 

[/FONT]


----------



## daniboy014 (2010 Október 9)

*Magyar gazdaság:* 
Van az államnak két tehene. A felelős vezető a tejet hazaviszi, majd bebizonyítja, hogy a teheneket privatizálni kell, hiszen az üzletág ráfizetéses. Elhatározzák a tehenek jelképes összegért történő eladását, majd meghirdetik helyi újságban, amely egy példányos és csak a vezetőnek jár. A vezető megpályázza a marha tendert, és csodák csodája: meg is nyeri! Rögtön tart egy sajtótájékoztatót, hogy részéről mekkora áldozat a vállára venni ezt a két gyengén működő tehenet. Ezután politikai pályára lép, és ilyen módon az eredeti két tehénnel maga köré gyűjt még egy csomó marhát.


----------



## csbeni15 (2010 Október 9)

*.*

Szép Jó estét kívánok minden kedves Canadahun felhasználónak!


----------



## csbeni15 (2010 Október 9)

“Gyűjtjük az adatokat, dolgokat, embereket, ötleteket, “mélyenszántó tapasztalatokat”, anélkül, hogy megértenénk lényegüket… De néha eljönnek más idők is. Amikor megálljt parancsolunk magunknak. Nyugodtan elüldögélünk valahol. Elveszünk egymásra rakódott emlékeink halma alatt. Figyelünk, és meghalljuk, amint egy másik világ halk szellői susogni kezdenek.”
(*James Carroll*)


----------



## csbeni15 (2010 Október 9)

“A megfelelő szó megteszi hatását, de soha egyetlen szó sem lehet olyan hatásos, mint egy jól időzített szünet.” (*Mark Twain*)


----------



## csbeni15 (2010 Október 9)

“Egyetlen parancs van, a többi csak tanács:
igyekezz úgy érezni, gondolkozni, cselekedni, hogy mindennek javára legyél.
Egyetlen ismeret van, a többi csak toldás:
Alattad a föld, fölötted az ég, benned a létra.”
(*Weöres Sándor*)


----------



## csbeni15 (2010 Október 9)

“Az ember nem az adott körülmények, hanem az általa választott hozzáállás folytán boldog.” (*Hugh Downs*)


----------



## csbeni15 (2010 Október 9)

“Van egy történet az egypetéjű ikrekről. Az egyikük tántoríthatatlan optimista, aki szerint az élet igenis habostorta. A másik viszont megkeseredett pesszimista, aki hangoztatta, hogy a Murphy törvénye csöpög az optimizmustól. Szüleik a fejüket csóválták, és mindkettőt pszichológushoz vitték.
A szakember azt tanácsolta, hogy próbálják kiegyensúlyozni a két gyermek személyiségét.
– A legközelebbi születésnapjukon külön-külön szobában bontassák ki velük az ajándékaikat! A pesszimistának vásároljanak össze szebbnél szebb ajándékokat, az optimistának pedig adjanak egy doboz trágyát.
A jóemberek tartották magukat az útmutatáshoz, és feszülten várták az eredményt.
Amikor bekukucskáltak a pesszimistához, hallhatták, hogy megállás nélkül zúgolódik:
- De ronda ez a számítógép! Fogadjunk, hogy az a videójáték mindjárt összetörik… Ezeket utálom… Láttam már ennél nagyobb távirányítós autót is…
Lábujjhegyen a másik ajtóhoz lopakodtak, s a kulcslyukon át látták, hogy az ő kis optimistájuk sugárzó arccal labdázik a lócitromokkal.
- Úgysem csapnak be! – kuncogott. – Ahol ennyi trágya van, ott egy póninak is kell lennie!”
(*ismeretlen szerző*)


----------



## csbeni15 (2010 Október 9)

“Aki énekelni akar, midnig talál dalt hozzá.” (*svéd közmondás*)


----------



## csbeni15 (2010 Október 9)

“Ne rohanj, és ne emészd magad. Csak látogatóba jöttél ide, ezért állj meg és érezd a virágok illatát.” (*Walter Hagen*)


----------



## csbeni15 (2010 Október 9)

Ne sirass a fejfámnál állva!
Nem vagyok ott,
Nem alszom.
Ezernyi fúvó szél vagyok,
A hó gyémántragyogása vagyok.
Az érett magba zárt napsugár vagyok.
Őszi eső vagyok.
Ha nyugodt reggelen felébredsz,
Az égre kelő madarak
Fürge szárnycsapása vagyok.
A csillagok éji fénye vagyok.
Ne sirass a fejfámnál állva!
Nem vagyok ott,
Nem alszom.
(*Mary Frye*)


----------



## csbeni15 (2010 Október 9)

“Úgy vélem, csakis egyszer élhetjük meg az életet. Ha tehát akad bennem jóság, amit kimutathatok, vagy akad olyan jó cselekedet, amivel megkönnyíthetem bármely embertársam életét, most kell megtennem, nem késlekedhetem vagy feledkezhetem meg erről, hiszen soha többé nem fogok erre járni.”
(*William Penn*)


----------



## csbeni15 (2010 Október 9)

“Az élet rövid, ezért nincs sok időnk megörvendeztetni azok szívét, akik velünk együtt utaznak ezen a ködös úton. Siessünk hát szeretni! Siessünk kedvesek lenni.” (*Henri-Frédéric Amiel*)


----------



## csbeni15 (2010 Október 9)

“Őrizkedjünk azoktól, akik lekicsinylik törekvéseinket! A törpék mindig így tesznek, míg az igazán nagyok azt éreztetik velünk, hogy mi is azzá válhatunk.” (*Mark Twain*)


----------



## csbeni15 (2010 Október 9)

“Gondolkodásmódunk befészkeli magát életünkbe. Erősebb befolyást gyakorol ránk, mint legmeghittebb társas kapcsolataink. Legbizalmasabb barátaink nem alakíthatnak annyit életünkön, mint dédelgetett gondolataink.” (*J. W. Teal*)


----------



## csbeni15 (2010 Október 9)

“Megkaphatsz bármit, ha eléggé akarod. Csak olyan túláradó lelkesedéssel kell akarnod, amely kitör a tested fogságából és eggyé válik a mindenséget teremtő erőkkel.” (*Sheila Graham*)


----------



## bulldromehunter (2010 Október 9)

sdfasasasasfasfasfasf


----------



## csbeni15 (2010 Október 9)

“Nagy akaraterő nélkül nincs nagy tehetség sem.” (*Honoré De Balzac*)


----------



## csbeni15 (2010 Október 9)

“A győzni akarás mit sem ér, ha nincs meg az akaraterőnk a felkészüléshez.” (*Juma Ikangaa*)


----------



## csbeni15 (2010 Október 9)

“Sok kis ember sok kis helyen, miközben sok kis dolgot megtesz, megváltoztathatja a világ arcát.” (*Mandinka szólásmondás, Afrika*)


----------



## csbeni15 (2010 Október 9)

“Az élet egyik legszebb jutalma, hogy miközben az ember másokon segít, egyben önmagán is segít.” (*Ralph Waldo Emerson*)


----------



## csbeni15 (2010 Október 9)

“A boldogsághoz két út vezet. Vagy csökkentjük a vágyainkat, vagy növeljük lehetőségeinket. Ha bölcs vagy, mindkettőt megteszed.” (*Benjamin Franklin*


----------



## csbeni15 (2010 Október 9)

“A bőség a világegyetem természetes törvénye. A természet mindenütt szinte pazarlóan nagyvonalú, körös-körül bőség uralkodik. Ennek ellenére nyilvánvaló, hogy sokan nem részesülnek ebből a gazdagságból, mert nem ismerik a belső teljesítőképességüket, vagy legalábbis nem használják ki azt optimálisan.
A gazdagság nem újraelosztás, hanem tudat kérdése. Ha a világ minden pénzét összegyűjtenénk és kiosztanánk az emberek milliárdjai között, viszonylag rövid időn belül a gazdagok újra gazdagok, a szegények ismét szegények lennének. A gazdagságot önmagunkban kell felfedeznünk és arra kell kérnünk, hogy terjedjen át az életkörülményeinkre is.” (*Kurt Tepperwein*)


----------



## Smark (2010 Október 9)

Tündér Vagy! Szép Napot!


----------



## Smark (2010 Október 9)

Nagyon kedves Tőled!;-)


----------



## zinyu (2010 Október 9)

1.


----------



## zinyu (2010 Október 9)

2.


----------



## zinyu (2010 Október 9)

3.


----------



## zinyu (2010 Október 9)

4.


----------



## zinyu (2010 Október 9)

5.


----------



## zinyu (2010 Október 9)

6.


----------



## zinyu (2010 Október 9)

7.


----------



## zinyu (2010 Október 9)

8.


----------



## zinyu (2010 Október 9)

9.


----------



## zinyu (2010 Október 9)

10.


----------



## zinyu (2010 Október 9)

11.


----------



## zinyu (2010 Október 9)

12.


----------



## zinyu (2010 Október 9)

13.


----------



## zinyu (2010 Október 9)

14.


----------



## zinyu (2010 Október 9)

15.


----------



## zinyu (2010 Október 9)

16.


----------



## zinyu (2010 Október 9)

17.


----------



## zinyu (2010 Október 9)

18.


----------



## zinyu (2010 Október 9)

19.


----------



## zinyu (2010 Október 9)

20. jupi!


----------



## szaboxx (2010 Október 9)

*Szeretnék olvasni!*

Szeretnék olvasni! 1.


----------



## szaboxx (2010 Október 9)

*Szeretnék olvasni!*

Szeretnék olvasni! 2.


----------



## szaboxx (2010 Október 9)

Szeretnék olvasni! 3.


----------



## szaboxx (2010 Október 9)

Szeretnék olvasni! 4.


----------



## szaboxx (2010 Október 9)

Szeretnék olvasni! 5.


----------



## szaboxx (2010 Október 9)

Szeretnék olvasni! 6.


----------



## szaboxx (2010 Október 9)

Szeretnék olvasni! 7.


----------



## szaboxx (2010 Október 9)

Szeretnék olvasni! 8.


----------



## szaboxx (2010 Október 9)

Szeretnék olvasni! 9.


----------



## szaboxx (2010 Október 9)

Félidő!


----------



## szaboxx (2010 Október 9)

Szeretnék olvasni! 11.


----------



## szaboxx (2010 Október 9)

Szeretnék olvasni! 12.


----------



## szaboxx (2010 Október 9)

Szeretnék olvasni! Ó, a szerencsétlen!


----------



## szaboxx (2010 Október 9)

Szeretnék olvasni! 14.


----------



## szaboxx (2010 Október 9)

Szeretnék olvasni! 15.


----------



## szaboxx (2010 Október 9)

Szeretnék olvasni! 16.


----------



## szaboxx (2010 Október 9)

Szeretnék olvasni! 17.


----------



## szaboxx (2010 Október 9)

Szeretnék olvasni! 18.


----------



## szaboxx (2010 Október 9)

Szeretnék olvasni! 19.


----------



## szaboxx (2010 Október 9)

A neonhal megy elől, a reményhal meg utoljára!


----------



## sz1980 (2010 Október 9)

Sziasztok!


----------



## sz1980 (2010 Október 9)

Eldöntötték, hogy hova mentek ma?


----------



## sz1980 (2010 Október 9)

Szereretnék sok mindent olvasni.
Sajnos nincs meg magyarországon ilyen összetartó oldal, mint itt.


----------



## sz1980 (2010 Október 9)

Ha valaki egy-két hétig nincs, akkor el is felejtik


----------



## sz1980 (2010 Október 9)

S nem tud mindenki mindennap neteznide remélem tud majd nekem valakisegíteni


----------



## sz1980 (2010 Október 9)

remélem tud majd nekem valaki segíteni


----------



## sz1980 (2010 Október 9)

amúgy reneteg minden van itt


----------



## sz1980 (2010 Október 9)

azt hiszem idén nem is tudom végigolvasni, ami engem érdekel


----------



## sz1980 (2010 Október 9)

amúgy érdekel, hogy ha valaki ideiglenesen van kinn Kanadában,akkor segítettek neki- útmutatással...


----------



## sz1980 (2010 Október 9)

Nem ingyen, olcsón szállás -étkezés stb..


----------



## sz1980 (2010 Október 9)

hanem csak információ- hogy az ember könnyebben eligazodjon egy rövid kirándulás alatt is


----------



## apu74 (2010 Október 9)

szia melus!


----------



## sz1980 (2010 Október 9)

Lehullsz a porba melyből vetéttél, Sírodnál barátaid állnak sorban
Elmentél e világból s lehet senkinek sem hiányzol


----------



## sz1980 (2010 Október 9)

szia apu74 Neked is!


----------



## sz1980 (2010 Október 9)

Ha már itt vagyok, akkor köszönök én is
Bár nemvagyok Melus


----------



## sz1980 (2010 Október 9)

Na mennem kell enni adni gyerekeknek és készülni.
Sziasztok


----------



## sz1980 (2010 Október 9)

Sziasztok! további jó gyűjtögetést!


----------



## Horty.911 (2010 Október 9)

Hi


----------



## Horty.911 (2010 Október 9)

Nagyon


----------



## hegedina (2010 Október 9)

*hozzászólnék...*

Sziasztok!


----------



## Horty.911 (2010 Október 9)

Jó


----------



## Horty.911 (2010 Október 9)

Itt


----------



## Horty.911 (2010 Október 9)

Lenni


----------



## hegedina (2010 Október 9)

Élnék


----------



## Horty.911 (2010 Október 9)

Köztetek


----------



## hegedina (2010 Október 9)

ezzel


----------



## Horty.911 (2010 Október 9)

Mert


----------



## Horty.911 (2010 Október 9)

Sok


----------



## Horty.911 (2010 Október 9)

jó


----------



## hegedina (2010 Október 9)

a


----------



## Horty.911 (2010 Október 9)

dolog


----------



## hegedina (2010 Október 9)

nagyon


----------



## Horty.911 (2010 Október 9)

van


----------



## hegedina (2010 Október 9)

nagyszerű


----------



## hegedina (2010 Október 9)

lehetőséggel


----------



## ÖCSI11 (2010 Október 9)

valakinek lenne a romancoktolnehany sty vagy midi koszonom


----------



## hegedina (2010 Október 9)

mert


----------



## hegedina (2010 Október 9)

szeretnék


----------



## hegedina (2010 Október 9)

gyorsan


----------



## hegedina (2010 Október 9)

20


----------



## hegedina (2010 Október 9)

hozzászólást


----------



## hegedina (2010 Október 9)

összegyűjteni


----------



## hegedina (2010 Október 9)

és


----------



## hegedina (2010 Október 9)

beköszönni....


----------



## hegedina (2010 Október 9)

Melittának szeretném megköszönni a gyors hozzászólások lehetőségét!!!!


----------



## ÖCSI11 (2010 Október 9)

sziasztok tudna valaki nehnay jo romacoktolmidit kuldeni


----------



## hegedina (2010 Október 9)

Sok sikert kívánok adminisztrátori tevékenységéhez!!


----------



## hegedina (2010 Október 9)

Ígérem a későbbiekben értelmesebb hozzászólásaim is lesznek!!


----------



## hegedina (2010 Október 9)

kiss


----------



## hegedina (2010 Október 9)

kiss!!!!


----------



## thu (2010 Október 9)

sziasztok mindenki!köszönet Melittának!


----------



## pakozdit (2010 Október 9)

Melittának szeretném megköszönni a gyors hozzászólások lehetőségét!!!!


----------



## pakozdit (2010 Október 9)

Sok sikert kívánok adminisztrátori tevékenységéhez!!


----------



## pakozdit (2010 Október 9)

kiss !!!


----------



## pakozdit (2010 Október 9)

beköszönni....


----------



## pakozdit (2010 Október 9)

Lenni


----------



## pakozdit (2010 Október 9)

Ne kéne ennyit hozzászólni!


----------



## pakozdit (2010 Október 9)

7 szia jelen


----------



## pakozdit (2010 Október 9)

8 szia jelen


----------



## pakozdit (2010 Október 9)

9 szia jelen


----------



## csuszakeri (2010 Október 9)

Sziasztok!


----------



## pakozdit (2010 Október 9)

10 Hozzászólás!


----------



## csuszakeri (2010 Október 9)

Meg


----------



## csuszakeri (2010 Október 9)

szeretnem


----------



## csuszakeri (2010 Október 9)

szerezni


----------



## csuszakeri (2010 Október 9)

azt a


----------



## csuszakeri (2010 Október 9)

20


----------



## csuszakeri (2010 Október 9)

hozzaszolast


----------



## csuszakeri (2010 Október 9)

ezert


----------



## csuszakeri (2010 Október 9)

kerlek


----------



## csuszakeri (2010 Október 9)

ne haragudjatok


----------



## csuszakeri (2010 Október 9)

ram


----------



## csuszakeri (2010 Október 9)

nagyon


----------



## csuszakeri (2010 Október 9)

tetszik


----------



## csuszakeri (2010 Október 9)

nekem


----------



## csuszakeri (2010 Október 9)

ez a


----------



## csuszakeri (2010 Október 9)

kozossegi


----------



## csuszakeri (2010 Október 9)

oldal !


----------



## csuszakeri (2010 Október 9)

ezert is


----------



## pakozdit (2010 Október 9)

11 Hozzászólás!


----------



## csuszakeri (2010 Október 9)

csatlakoztam-


----------



## pakozdit (2010 Október 9)

Jó, hogy van ez az oldal!


----------



## csuszakeri (2010 Október 9)

regisztraltam.


----------



## csuszakeri (2010 Október 9)

meg is van a 20 hozzaszolas!
Hurra!


----------



## pakozdit (2010 Október 9)

Csak ne kellene ilyen sokat hozzászólni!


----------



## pakozdit (2010 Október 9)

Még néhány sort kell írnom!


----------



## pakozdit (2010 Október 9)

Addíg is jobb ha számolom. Még 5.


----------



## pakozdit (2010 Október 9)

Már csak 4....


----------



## pakozdit (2010 Október 9)

Már Csak 3....


----------



## pakozdit (2010 Október 9)

Kettő....


----------



## pakozdit (2010 Október 9)

Egy...és...


----------



## pakozdit (2010 Október 9)

Jelen... kisskiss


----------



## Hencs19 (2010 Október 9)

sziasztok


----------



## Hencs19 (2010 Október 9)

egxy


----------



## Hencs19 (2010 Október 9)

kettő


----------



## Hencs19 (2010 Október 9)

három


----------



## Hencs19 (2010 Október 9)

négy


----------



## Imola75 (2010 Október 9)

Kösz


----------



## Hencs19 (2010 Október 9)

öt


----------



## Imola75 (2010 Október 9)

hogy


----------



## Hencs19 (2010 Október 9)

hat


----------



## Imola75 (2010 Október 9)

ilyen segítő


----------



## Hencs19 (2010 Október 9)

hét


----------



## Imola75 (2010 Október 9)

készek vagytok


----------



## Hencs19 (2010 Október 9)

nyolc


----------



## Imola75 (2010 Október 9)

nem igazán tudtam


----------



## Hencs19 (2010 Október 9)

kilenc


----------



## Hencs19 (2010 Október 9)

tyíz


----------



## Imola75 (2010 Október 9)

hogy fogom


----------



## Hencs19 (2010 Október 9)

tizenegy


----------



## Imola75 (2010 Október 9)

elérni a


----------



## Hencs19 (2010 Október 9)

tuzenkettóő


----------



## Imola75 (2010 Október 9)

a 20


----------



## Hencs19 (2010 Október 9)

2
6543
1


----------



## Imola75 (2010 Október 9)

hozzászólást


----------



## Hencs19 (2010 Október 9)

3214368
74


----------



## Imola75 (2010 Október 9)

és volt valaki


----------



## Imola75 (2010 Október 9)

aki segített


----------



## Hencs19 (2010 Október 9)

314+2413


----------



## Hencs19 (2010 Október 9)

62465030,2


----------



## Imola75 (2010 Október 9)

örök hála neki


----------



## Imola75 (2010 Október 9)

mert nélküle nem


----------



## Hencs19 (2010 Október 9)

1,3514617


----------



## Imola75 (2010 Október 9)

sikerűlt volna


----------



## Hencs19 (2010 Október 9)

köszikeeee


----------



## Imola75 (2010 Október 9)

így majd


----------



## Hencs19 (2010 Október 9)

puszikaaaa


----------



## Imola75 (2010 Október 9)

én is tagja lehetk


----------



## Imola75 (2010 Október 9)

ennek a nagyon jó és hasznos oldalnak


----------



## Hencs19 (2010 Október 9)

uzhjniohzmlj


----------



## Imola75 (2010 Október 9)

húrrrá kész vagyok


----------



## richie76 (2010 Október 9)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg



thenx


----------



## richie76 (2010 Október 9)

jó neked


----------



## richie76 (2010 Október 9)

remélem


----------



## richie76 (2010 Október 9)

én


----------



## richie76 (2010 Október 9)

is


----------



## richie76 (2010 Október 9)

hamarosan


----------



## richie76 (2010 Október 9)

tagja


----------



## richie76 (2010 Október 9)

lehetek


----------



## richie76 (2010 Október 9)

ennek


----------



## richie76 (2010 Október 9)

az oldalnak


----------



## izybaby (2010 Október 9)

Itt vagyok


----------



## csillagpanni (2010 Október 9)

Cukrozott csibecombcsontba szúrt moszkvics kisbusz luxus slusszkulcs.


----------



## csillagpanni (2010 Október 9)

Mit lopsz küklopsz? Gipsz klipszet lopsz, küklopsz?


----------



## csillagpanni (2010 Október 9)

Egy meggymag meg még egy meggymag, az két meggymag.


----------



## csillagpanni (2010 Október 9)

Jobb egy lúdnyak két tyúknyaknál.


----------



## csillagpanni (2010 Október 9)

Ede, de bedezodoroztad magad!


----------



## csillagpanni (2010 Október 9)

A pápua törzs főnökét úgy hívták, hogy Puapó. Puapó már nagyon öreg volt, meghalt, ezért a törzs tagjai elhatározták, hogy választanak egy pót Pápua Puapót. Ez a pót Pápua Puapó nagyon szeretett pónilovakra vadászni, a popójukat levágta, megsütötte és megette, ezért elnevezték Pónilópopót-lopó Pótpápua Puapónak. A sok póniló popótól már nagyon meghízott, ezért elnevezték Puhapopójú-Pónilópopót-lopó Pótpápua Puapónak. Az elhízás már kezdett veszélyessé válni, ezért a törzs varázslója azt tanácsolta neki, hogy szopogasson pimpógyökereket. Ezért elnevezték Pimpógyökereket-szopó Puhapopójú-Pónilópopót-lopó Pótpápua Puapónak. Mivel a törzs a Limpopó környékén élt, a törzsfőnök teljes neve így hangzott: Limpopói Pimpógyökeret-szopó Puhapopójú Pónilópopó-lopó Pótpápua Puapó.


----------



## csillagpanni (2010 Október 9)

Csóri csiga csalán csúcsán cselleng, csalán csúcsát csipegetve leng fent.
De a csalán nem tűrte, s csóri csiga csupasz csápját megcsípte.


----------



## csillagpanni (2010 Október 9)

Lila linóleummal lelinóleumozott Lenin-mauzóleum.


----------



## csillagpanni (2010 Október 9)

Nem lehet a Márta másé, Mert a Márta már Tamásé.


----------



## csillagpanni (2010 Október 9)

Száz sasszem meg száz sasszem az sok száz sasszem.


----------



## csillagpanni (2010 Október 9)

Sztreccs strucc cucc.


----------



## csillagpanni (2010 Október 9)

Két pék két szép kék képet kér


----------



## csillagpanni (2010 Október 9)

Te tetted-e e tettetett tettet, te tettetett tettek tettese, te!


----------



## csillagpanni (2010 Október 9)

Egy icike-picike pocok pocakon pöckölt egy másik icike-picike pockot, mire a pocakon pöckölt icike-picike pocok is jól pocakon pöckölte az őt pocakon pöckölő icike-picike pockot.


----------



## csillagpanni (2010 Október 9)

Az ibafai papnak fapipája van, tehát az ibafai papi pipa papi fapipa.


----------



## csillagpanni (2010 Október 9)

Fekete bikapata kopog a patika pepita kövén.


----------



## csillagpanni (2010 Október 9)

Egy tucat kupac kopasz kukac, meg még egy tucat kupac kopasz kukac, az két tucat kupac kopasz kukac.


----------



## csillagpanni (2010 Október 9)

Mit sütsz kis szűcs, tán sós húst sütsz kis szűcs?


----------



## daniboy014 (2010 Október 9)

A szeretet a szemedben, bárkit széppé varázsol
És a dícséret állatira messze van a nyalástól.


----------



## daniboy014 (2010 Október 9)

Amíg a körmöd fested a szomszéd, veri a lányát
A tehetség jó dolog de a sors szegi a szárnyát.


----------



## daniboy014 (2010 Október 9)

Vajon ez csak ábránd vagy a színtiszta valóság,
Nagy ház meg szép kocsi egyenlő adóssság.


----------



## daniboy014 (2010 Október 9)

Engem is csúfoltak éppen ezért vágom,
Hogy a gyerekszoba mélyén is születik rémálom.


----------



## daniboy014 (2010 Október 9)

na megvan a 20 hsz


----------



## csillagpanni (2010 Október 9)

sárga bögre, görbe bögre.


----------



## csillagpanni (2010 Október 9)

ÉÉÉs a 20. hózzászólás!!


----------



## Ridik (2010 Október 9)

piff puff paff


----------



## Ridik (2010 Október 9)

15


----------



## Ridik (2010 Október 9)

hmm hmmm már csk 4 kell


----------



## Ridik (2010 Október 9)

banyek- mr durden


----------



## Ridik (2010 Október 9)

DubStep


----------



## Ridik (2010 Október 9)

20 yeeehaaa


----------



## Ridik (2010 Október 9)

na hányszor 20


----------



## mcwartady (2010 Október 9)

1


----------



## mcwartady (2010 Október 9)

2


----------



## mcwartady (2010 Október 9)

3


----------



## mcwartady (2010 Október 9)

4


----------



## mcwartady (2010 Október 9)

5


----------



## mcwartady (2010 Október 9)

6


----------



## mcwartady (2010 Október 9)

7


----------



## mcwartady (2010 Október 9)

8


----------



## mcwartady (2010 Október 9)

9


----------



## mcwartady (2010 Október 9)

10


----------



## mcwartady (2010 Október 9)

11


----------



## mcwartady (2010 Október 9)

12


----------



## mcwartady (2010 Október 9)

13


----------



## mcwartady (2010 Október 9)

14


----------



## mcwartady (2010 Október 9)

15


----------



## mcwartady (2010 Október 9)

16


----------



## mcwartady (2010 Október 9)

17


----------



## mcwartady (2010 Október 9)

18


----------



## mcwartady (2010 Október 9)

19


----------



## mcwartady (2010 Október 9)

thx


----------



## timea82 (2010 Október 9)

köszi szépen


----------



## timea82 (2010 Október 9)

sziasztok


----------



## timea82 (2010 Október 9)

kitartás mindenkinek!


----------



## timea82 (2010 Október 9)

fel a fejjel


----------



## timea82 (2010 Október 9)

aha


----------



## timea82 (2010 Október 9)

helló


----------



## timea82 (2010 Október 9)

Jaj,én nagyon lassan haladok, de követem példátok


----------



## timea82 (2010 Október 9)

23


----------



## rokko22 (2010 Október 9)

akkor hello


----------



## timea82 (2010 Október 9)

Sziasztok, remek honlap! Örülök, hogy ellátogattam ide... mostantól gyakran fogok ide jönni!


----------



## rokko22 (2010 Október 9)

remélem jó csinálom:_D


----------



## rokko22 (2010 Október 9)

nem jól csinálom. 1 nap egy topicban csak 1 üzit számol vagy mi a baj?


----------



## timea82 (2010 Október 9)

tetszenek ezek a ceruzás képek


----------



## rokko22 (2010 Október 9)

mostmár 7et látok, talán török felfelé?


----------



## rokko22 (2010 Október 9)

alakul a dolog, mindenkit puszilok a topicban


----------



## rokko22 (2010 Október 9)

ha minden jól megy ez a 10. lesz ám


----------



## rokko22 (2010 Október 9)

és imhol a 11-es


----------



## rokko22 (2010 Október 9)

eddig még nem voltam 10 felett nagyon izgulok


----------



## rokko22 (2010 Október 9)

igazából a kotta - cserés topic nagyon édekel de a linkeket csak 20-hozzászólással lehet megnyitni


----------



## rokko22 (2010 Október 9)

már nem kell sok azt hiszem


----------



## rokko22 (2010 Október 9)

szerintem 6 még belefér nem?


----------



## rokko22 (2010 Október 9)

már csak 5 kell ha jól látom, de ha nem fog sikerülni megeszem a kalapom


----------



## rokko22 (2010 Október 9)

egyre közelebb kerülök a célomhoz


----------



## rokko22 (2010 Október 9)

célom az hogy pokemon mesterré váljak


----------



## rokko22 (2010 Október 9)

ez talán az utolsó előtti lesz, de nem vagyok benne biztos teljes mértékben


----------



## rokko22 (2010 Október 9)

könnyes szemekkel búcsúzom a topictól, remélem mindent jól csináltam, ha mégsem akkor visszajövök és lereklamálom magamat


----------



## rokko22 (2010 Október 9)

na jó még 1 utolsót írok, köszi tényleg a lehetőséget minden jó mindenkinek


----------



## rokko22 (2010 Október 9)

nem sikerült természetesen azt írta hogy nincs nekem annyi


----------



## rokko22 (2010 Október 9)

pedig van innen látom


----------



## timea82 (2010 Október 9)

köszönöm


----------



## timea82 (2010 Október 9)

hófehérke és a hét törpe


----------



## Sajtqukac (2010 Október 9)

Hello


----------



## Sajtqukac (2010 Október 9)

Helloka


----------



## Sajtqukac (2010 Október 9)

Sziasztok


----------



## Sajtqukac (2010 Október 9)

Üdv


----------



## Sajtqukac (2010 Október 9)

Már csak 16


----------



## mslánya (2010 Október 9)

:55:hello mellita ! Hogy vagy ?


----------



## kisdorog (2010 Október 9)

kd


----------



## SDitti (2010 Október 9)

*-*

Na, akkor kezdem a hozzászólás gyűjtést...


----------



## SDitti (2010 Október 9)

Kicsit még átláthatatlan az oldal még, de remélem, hamar megszokom.


----------



## SDitti (2010 Október 9)

Pár használattal kapcsolatos dologra már rájöttem.


----------



## SDitti (2010 Október 9)

Egy kézműves fórum vonzott ide.


----------



## SDitti (2010 Október 9)

Kiadta a kereső.


----------



## SDitti (2010 Október 9)

Hm! Most már azt is tudom, hogy két hozzászólás között 30 másodpercet kell várnom.


----------



## SDitti (2010 Október 9)

Az előbb túl gyors voltam.


----------



## SDitti (2010 Október 9)

Most is!


----------



## jorgos76 (2010 Október 9)

*a*

a


----------



## SDitti (2010 Október 9)

Tehát nem is 30 másodpercnek kell eltelnie a két hozzászólás között...


----------



## jorgos76 (2010 Október 9)

b


----------



## SDitti (2010 Október 9)

...hanem csak húsznak!


----------



## jorgos76 (2010 Október 9)

c


----------



## SDitti (2010 Október 9)

Szóval az ablakdíszek érdekelnek.


----------



## SDitti (2010 Október 9)

A filigránok.


----------



## jorgos76 (2010 Október 9)

d


----------



## jorgos76 (2010 Október 9)

e


----------



## SDitti (2010 Október 9)

Remélem nekem is sikerül karácsonyra készítenem egy szépet!


----------



## jorgos76 (2010 Október 9)

f


----------



## SDitti (2010 Október 9)

Állítólag itt nagyon szépek vannak...


----------



## jorgos76 (2010 Október 9)

g


----------



## SDitti (2010 Október 9)

... és ritkák.


----------



## jorgos76 (2010 Október 9)

h


----------



## SDitti (2010 Október 9)

Egyébként tudok kötni...


----------



## jorgos76 (2010 Október 9)

i


----------



## SDitti (2010 Október 9)

horgolni...


----------



## jorgos76 (2010 Október 9)

j


----------



## jorgos76 (2010 Október 9)

k


----------



## SDitti (2010 Október 9)

Hajócsipkével is próbálkoztam már.


----------



## SDitti (2010 Október 9)

Megvan a 20!


----------



## jorgos76 (2010 Október 9)

l


----------



## jorgos76 (2010 Október 9)

m


----------



## jorgos76 (2010 Október 9)

n


----------



## jorgos76 (2010 Október 9)

o


----------



## jorgos76 (2010 Október 9)

p


----------



## jorgos76 (2010 Október 9)

q


----------



## jorgos76 (2010 Október 9)

r


----------



## jorgos76 (2010 Október 9)

s


----------



## jorgos76 (2010 Október 9)

20


----------



## jorgos76 (2010 Október 9)

a


----------



## Kampiba (2010 Október 9)

ez lenne a huszadik?


----------



## GreenKobold (2010 Október 9)

*a*

Hali


----------



## GreenKobold (2010 Október 9)

Nagyon sok régen keresett


----------



## GreenKobold (2010 Október 9)

jó és kiváló


----------



## GreenKobold (2010 Október 9)

könyvet találtam meg


----------



## GreenKobold (2010 Október 9)

Itt, a CanadaHun


----------



## GreenKobold (2010 Október 9)

oldalán


----------



## GreenKobold (2010 Október 9)

ezért


----------



## GreenKobold (2010 Október 9)

szeretnék


----------



## GreenKobold (2010 Október 9)

köszönetet mondani


----------



## GreenKobold (2010 Október 9)

mindenkinek


----------



## GreenKobold (2010 Október 9)

visszaszámolás:


----------



## GreenKobold (2010 Október 9)

8...


----------



## GreenKobold (2010 Október 9)

7...


----------



## GreenKobold (2010 Október 9)

6...


----------



## GreenKobold (2010 Október 9)

5...


----------



## GreenKobold (2010 Október 9)

4...


----------



## GreenKobold (2010 Október 9)

3...


----------



## GreenKobold (2010 Október 9)

2...


----------



## GreenKobold (2010 Október 9)

1...


----------



## GreenKobold (2010 Október 9)

finish.


----------



## mizu22 (2010 Október 9)

20 üzetet kell generálnom és 2 napot várnom, hogy megnézzek egy darab txt-t amiért felregisztráltam ide...


----------



## mizu22 (2010 Október 9)

20 üzetet kell generálnom és 2 napot várnom, hogy megnézzek egy darab txt-t amiért felregisztráltam ide.....


----------



## mizu22 (2010 Október 9)

20 üzetet kell generálnom és 2 napot várnom, hogy megnézzek egy darab txt-t amiért felregisztráltam ide.......


----------



## mizu22 (2010 Október 9)

20 üzetet kell generálnom és 2 napot várnom, hogy megnézzek egy darab txt-t amiért felregisztráltam ide..........


----------



## mizu22 (2010 Október 9)

20 üzetet kell generálnom és 2 napot várnom, hogy megnézzek egy darab txt-t amiért felregisztráltam ide................


----------



## mizu22 (2010 Október 9)

20 üzetet kell generálnom és 2 napot várnom, hogy megnézzek egy darab txt-t amiért felregisztráltam ide...............................


----------



## JankeC (2010 Október 9)

nah ide csak írok mégegyet xD
kell egy másik alap


----------



## JankeC (2010 Október 9)

nekemis egy alap kell xD


----------



## JankeC (2010 Október 9)

már csak lekéne szedni de kéne 20 hozzászólás xD


----------



## JankeC (2010 Október 9)

hmm nemtok má mit írni


----------



## JankeC (2010 Október 9)

Csend ékelődött zajos délutánba, 
Hallgatag szívbe emléked bezárva, 
Üvegburába rejtett e pillanat, 
Lelkedhez a lelkem ácsol hidakat.


----------



## JankeC (2010 Október 9)

A világ nőtt rád vagy te mentél össze, 
én nem tudom. Történt, ahogyan történt. 
Ma nem remegtem sokat, hogy még jössz-e, 
mert elhívtalak vagy magadtól, önként.


----------



## JankeC (2010 Október 9)

A világ nőtt rád vagy te mentél össze, 
én nem tudom. Történt, ahogyan történt. 
Ma nem remegtem sokat, hogy még jössz-e, 
mert elhívtalak vagy magadtól, önként.


----------



## JankeC (2010 Október 9)

Csak egy üvöltés vagyok, 
utolsó ölelésed falra vetett árnya, 
csontpilléres, fehér álmod 
részeg kintornása.


----------



## JankeC (2010 Október 9)

A hőség mára már övék- 
a szerelvény prágai, 
sárgán tűnnek el délután 
a szegények délibábjai.


----------



## JankeC (2010 Október 9)

Tegnap végre kibontottalak a celofánból, 
és azonnal letörtem piciny orrodat, 
órákba telt, de mégis újragyúrtalak, 
álomszép királylány.


----------



## JankeC (2010 Október 9)

kell a 20 hozzászólás xD


----------



## JankeC (2010 Október 9)

11


----------



## JankeC (2010 Október 9)

tizenkettő


----------



## JankeC (2010 Október 9)

már csak 7


----------



## gdt (2010 Október 9)

Szép este van. 20


----------



## gdt (2010 Október 9)

Igazi őszi idő. 19


----------



## gdt (2010 Október 9)

Tiszta felhőtlen égbolt. 18


----------



## gdt (2010 Október 9)

Ragyognak a csillagok. 17


----------



## gdt (2010 Október 9)

Kissé fúj a szél. 16


----------



## gdt (2010 Október 9)

Hullanak a levelek. 15


----------



## gdt (2010 Október 9)

Reggelre dér lepi az udvart. 14


----------



## gdt (2010 Október 9)

Hideg lesz, csípős hideg. 13


----------



## gdt (2010 Október 9)

A kutyák sem annyira hangosak már. 12


----------



## gdt (2010 Október 9)

Halkan szöszmötöl valami a fal mellett. 11


----------



## gdt (2010 Október 9)

Rágcsáló óvatoskodása lehet. 10


----------



## gdt (2010 Október 9)

Kesernyés füst szaga érződik. 9


----------



## gdt (2010 Október 9)

Régi kémények lehelnek bele az estébe. 8


----------



## gdt (2010 Október 9)

Az ablakokon villódzó fények szűrődnek ki. 7


----------



## gdt (2010 Október 9)

A patak vize csendben csordogál. 6


----------



## gdt (2010 Október 9)

A fűzfák tömbje belemosódik a sötétségbe. 5


----------



## gdt (2010 Október 9)

Valami elsuhan a levegőben. 4


----------



## gdt (2010 Október 9)

Bagoly nem lehet, hangtalanul repül. 3


----------



## gdt (2010 Október 9)

Alig láthatóan ember megy valahonnan valahová. 2


----------



## gdt (2010 Október 9)

Egyre csendesebb minden. 1


----------



## gdt (2010 Október 9)

Idő van.


----------



## tothtamas123 (2010 Október 9)

ó


----------



## maatpreator (2010 Október 9)

Itt jelentkezni kell?


----------



## maatpreator (2010 Október 9)

Vagy még sem kell jelentkezni?


----------



## maatpreator (2010 Október 9)

Akkor nem is jelentkezem.......


----------



## natsu2d (2010 Október 9)

Soha ne félj kimondani azt, amiről egész lelkeddel tudod, hogy igaz.


----------



## natsu2d (2010 Október 9)

Azon a napon válik az ember igazán felnőtté, amelyiken először nevet magán tiszta szívből.


----------



## natsu2d (2010 Október 9)

A lehetetlen csupán egy nagy szó, amellyel a kis emberek dobálóznak, mert számukra könnyebb egy készen kapott világban élni, mint felfedezni magukban az erőt a változtatásra. A lehetetlen nem tény. Hanem vélemény. A lehetetlen nem kinyilvánítás. Hanem kihívás. A lehetetlen lehetőség. A lehetetlen múló pillanat. A lehetetlen nem létezik.


----------



## natsu2d (2010 Október 9)

Élni annyi, mint röhögni a halálon, és belehalni a röhögésbe.


----------



## natsu2d (2010 Október 9)

Két szem összevillanásában néha nagyobb titok rejlik, mint húsz év házasság történetében.


----------



## mgaborfx (2010 Október 9)

*öööö*

hello


----------



## natsu2d (2010 Október 9)

A legfontosabb, amit a győzelemből megtanulhatunk, hogy képesek vagyunk rá.


----------



## natsu2d (2010 Október 9)

Szükségünk van titkokra. Kényelmesebbé teszi az életet, hacsak nem halunk bele.


----------



## natsu2d (2010 Október 9)

Vannak dolgok, amikről azt gondolom, hogy jobb jó mélyre elásni őket az agyunkban, semmint hogy másokkal megosszuk őket.


----------



## natsu2d (2010 Október 9)

A három legnehezebb dolog az életben: bízni, hinni, megbocsátani.


----------



## natsu2d (2010 Október 9)

Lehet, hogy hosszú távon a pesszimistának van igaza, de az optimista jobban érzi magát közben.


----------



## natsu2d (2010 Október 9)

Ha nem tudod, hogyan kell hazudni, azt sem tudod, hogy mikor hazudnak neked.


----------



## natsu2d (2010 Október 9)

Az idő (...)
túl lassú azoknak, akik várnak,
túl gyors azoknak, akik félnek,
túl hosszú azoknak, akik gyászolnak,
túl rövid azoknak, akik örvendnek.
Ám azoknak, akik szeretnek,
az idő nem számít.


----------



## natsu2d (2010 Október 9)

Csak kétféleképpen élheted az életed. Vagy abban hiszel, a világon semmi sem varázslat. Vagy pedig abban, hogy a világon minden varázslat.


----------



## natsu2d (2010 Október 9)

Csak az kedves nekünk igazán, amit féltünk elveszíteni.


----------



## natsu2d (2010 Október 9)

Az igazi barát az, aki akkor jön, amikor mindenki más megy.


----------



## natsu2d (2010 Október 9)

A mosoly egy görbe vonal, amely egyenesbe hozhat mindent.


----------



## natsu2d (2010 Október 9)

Az élet túlságosan rövid ahhoz, hogy huzamosabb időn át haragudjunk az emberekre, és mindent elraktározzunk, ami fáj.


----------



## natsu2d (2010 Október 9)

Igazi barátod az, aki a hátad mögött is csak jót mond rólad.


----------



## natsu2d (2010 Október 9)

A sikeres ember az, aki reggel felkel, este lefekszik, és közben azt csinálja, amihez kedve van.


----------



## natsu2d (2010 Október 9)

A kormány az a testület, ami mindig megtartja, amit ígér. Ha pénzt ígér, azt is megtartja.


----------



## natsu2d (2010 Október 9)

Főnök: az a valaki, aki késik, amikor korán beérsz a munkába, és korán jön, amikor késel.


----------



## Wykykehh013 (2010 Október 10)

*s*

s


----------



## Wykykehh013 (2010 Október 10)

*sef*

asrdh


----------



## Wykykehh013 (2010 Október 10)

*ae54z3*

qwer4zwe


----------



## Wykykehh013 (2010 Október 10)

srg


----------



## Wykykehh013 (2010 Október 10)

aegt


----------



## Wykykehh013 (2010 Október 10)

er5zev


----------



## Wykykehh013 (2010 Október 10)

23452f23e3dqwe5


----------



## Wykykehh013 (2010 Október 10)

2352fsdsgasersvrvr


----------



## Wykykehh013 (2010 Október 10)

rdfgjtgzfsdfhzrthd


----------



## Wykykehh013 (2010 Október 10)

wefrwrthrutrfuz


----------



## Wykykehh013 (2010 Október 10)

1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9,10,11,12,13,14,15,16,17,18,19,20


----------



## Wykykehh013 (2010 Október 10)

1.2.3.4.5.6.7.8.9.10.11.12.13.14.15.16.17.18.19.20.


----------



## Wykykehh013 (2010 Október 10)

20.19.18.17.16.15.14.13.12.11.10.9.8.7.6.5.4.3.2.1


----------



## Wykykehh013 (2010 Október 10)

aeruzer5uerhw245uz4rtfgge25z546316235uz3245zg2ref2erz6z


----------



## Wykykehh013 (2010 Október 10)

hello mizujs?


----------



## Wykykehh013 (2010 Október 10)

semmi kül megvagyok és te?


----------



## Wykykehh013 (2010 Október 10)

én is meg vok hogy megy a suli?


----------



## Wykykehh013 (2010 Október 10)

jól és neked?


----------



## Wykykehh013 (2010 Október 10)

nekem is de am mennem kell szia majd később dumálunk


----------



## Wykykehh013 (2010 Október 10)

szia aki 20 hozzászólást akar az itt megcsinálhatja


----------



## sancihun (2010 Október 10)

1.


----------



## sancihun (2010 Október 10)

2.


----------



## sancihun (2010 Október 10)

3.


----------



## Atis7211 (2010 Október 10)

Üdv


----------



## Atis7211 (2010 Október 10)

Mindenkinek


----------



## Atis7211 (2010 Október 10)

Hi


----------



## Atis7211 (2010 Október 10)

All


----------



## Atis7211 (2010 Október 10)

20 -at


----------



## Atis7211 (2010 Október 10)

gyűjtök


----------



## Atis7211 (2010 Október 10)

up


----------



## Atis7211 (2010 Október 10)

fel


----------



## Atis7211 (2010 Október 10)

vagy


----------



## Atis7211 (2010 Október 10)

le


----------



## Atis7211 (2010 Október 10)

ki


----------



## Atis7211 (2010 Október 10)

be


----------



## Atis7211 (2010 Október 10)

juj


----------



## Atis7211 (2010 Október 10)

jaj


----------



## Atis7211 (2010 Október 10)

thks


----------



## Atis7211 (2010 Október 10)

kíváncsi leszek, hogy ezzel a vörösiszappal kapcsolatban meg lesz e a felelős


----------



## rotoura (2010 Október 10)

Visszaemlékezés 
 Egy alapvetően hülye családból származom. 
 Az apám színbolond volt. Egy bankban dolgozott, ahol elkapták, ahogy A4-es papírokat lopott. 

 Öregapám az Észak-Dél elleni háborúban a Nyugatért harcolt. 

 Amikor születtem, az orvos kijött a váróterembe, és így szólt apámhoz: 
 - Amit tudtunk, mindent megtettünk, de mégis kinyomta magát.
 Az anyám nem akart még szoptatni sem engem. Azt mondta, hogy csak mint barátot szeret.

 Amikor keresztelni vittek a templomba, a pap így szólt: 
 - Most keresztelni hozták, vagy feláldozni?

 Amikor még kisebb gyerek voltam, le akartak fényképezni, mert fel akartak használni egy fogamzásgátló tabletta propagálására.
 Úgyhogy volt egypár élményem. Mondhatnám, hogy a szüleim nem szerettek.

 A kádban általában hajszárítóval és rádióval játszottam. 
 Egyszer emberablók raboltak el, és elküldték
 apámnak az egyik ujjamat. Azt üzente vissza nekik, hogy neki több bizonyíték kell!

 Gyerekként egy esetben elvesztem. Megláttam egy rendőrt, és megkértem őt, hogy segítsen megkeresni a családomat. Ezt mondtam: 
 - Gondolja biztos úr, hogy valaha is megtalálom őket? 
 Erre ő ezt válaszolta: 
 - Nem tudom fiam. Van egy pár hely, ahová elbújhattak. 

 Amikor farsang van, a szülők úgy próbálják beöltöztetni a gyerekeiket, hogy úgy nézzenek ki, mint én. Tavaly az egyik gyerek megpróbálta letépni a pofámat. 

 Dolgoztam már állatkertben is. A vendégek azt kérdezték, hogy mennyit fogok még nőni. 

 Amikor apám szeretkezni akart, anyám mindig megmutatta neki a fényképemet...


----------



## Atis7211 (2010 Október 10)

vagy valami szegény embert odadobnak a médiának


----------



## rotoura (2010 Október 10)

vccvxc


----------



## rotoura (2010 Október 10)

vcxxcvvc


----------



## Atis7211 (2010 Október 10)

ez komoly


----------



## rotoura (2010 Október 10)

cvfddfdfdfg


----------



## Atis7211 (2010 Október 10)

hm, még 2


----------



## Atis7211 (2010 Október 10)

1


----------



## Atis7211 (2010 Október 10)

na


----------



## rotoura (2010 Október 10)

dfsffg


----------



## rotoura (2010 Október 10)

cvcvcxv


----------



## sivatag (2010 Október 10)

Jó reggelt!


----------



## sivatag (2010 Október 10)

Sivatag


----------



## ÖCSI11 (2010 Október 10)

*hello*



septimferi írta:


> Parancsolj.


 nagyon szépen koszonom orok hálám uldozni fog koszi a figyelmed :222::222:


----------



## Zisz (2010 Október 10)

Sziasztok. Új vagyok, és a jelenlegi misszióm a 20 hozzászólás összeszedése. Ime indulok is...


----------



## Zisz (2010 Október 10)

Írtám már, hogy "sziasztok"?


----------



## Zisz (2010 Október 10)

Ha elfelejtettem volna, akkor : sziasztok!!!


----------



## ÖCSI11 (2010 Október 10)

*hello*



kissandr írta:


> Szia ocsi!
> 
> Találtam néhány románc midit remélem van közte olyan is amire szükséged van.
> 
> jó zenélést


 koszi szépen rendicsek voltál ´s figyelmes


----------



## Zisz (2010 Október 10)

Sajnálom azt aki most olvassa a csupa értelmes hozzászólásaimat, de a célom a huszadik megszerzése.


----------



## Zisz (2010 Október 10)

Ez még csak az ötödik? Van még mit pötyögjek...


----------



## Zisz (2010 Október 10)

hatodik...


----------



## Zisz (2010 Október 10)

hetedik...


----------



## Zisz (2010 Október 10)

nyolcadik...


----------



## Zisz (2010 Október 10)

9


----------



## Zisz (2010 Október 10)

10.


----------



## Zisz (2010 Október 10)

11.


----------



## Zisz (2010 Október 10)

12./20


----------



## Zisz (2010 Október 10)

13./20


----------



## Zisz (2010 Október 10)

14./20


----------



## Zisz (2010 Október 10)

15./20


----------



## Zisz (2010 Október 10)

16./20


----------



## Zisz (2010 Október 10)

17./20


----------



## Zisz (2010 Október 10)

18./20


----------



## Zisz (2010 Október 10)

19./20


----------



## Zisz (2010 Október 10)

20./20


----------



## Zisz (2010 Október 10)

Köszönöm a türelmüket. Olvassuk még egymást...


----------



## habaty (2010 Október 10)

1 hát tényleg csak a hozzászólás kellene


----------



## habaty (2010 Október 10)

2 már nem kell sok


----------



## habaty (2010 Október 10)

3 de kell még pár


----------



## habaty (2010 Október 10)

4 1 számra van szükségem csak


----------



## habaty (2010 Október 10)

5 de kell még 15 hozzászolás


----------



## habaty (2010 Október 10)

6 plusz 1


----------



## habaty (2010 Október 10)

7 plusz még 1


----------



## habaty (2010 Október 10)

8 haladok


----------



## habaty (2010 Október 10)

9 9


----------



## habaty (2010 Október 10)

10 félút


----------



## habaty (2010 Október 10)

11 meglehet még ma


----------



## habaty (2010 Október 10)

12 megint 1


----------



## habaty (2010 Október 10)

13 isten éltese szülinaposokat


----------



## habaty (2010 Október 10)

14 lassan már nem kell sok


----------



## habaty (2010 Október 10)

15 már csak 5


----------



## habaty (2010 Október 10)

16 4


----------



## habaty (2010 Október 10)

17 3


----------



## habaty (2010 Október 10)

18 2


----------



## habaty (2010 Október 10)

19 már csak 1 kell köszönet érte


----------



## habaty (2010 Október 10)

20 ez lenne az ucso amiért hálás köszönet minden rendszergazdának


----------



## habaty (2010 Október 10)

21 biztos ami biztos van még 1


----------



## kovzol83 (2010 Október 10)

*szia*

sziasztok


----------



## kovzol83 (2010 Október 10)

:-(


----------



## kovzol83 (2010 Október 10)

szomorú vagyok


----------



## kovzol83 (2010 Október 10)

hi


----------



## kovzol83 (2010 Október 10)

csak egy számot szeretnék letolteni


----------



## kovzol83 (2010 Október 10)

de


----------



## kovzol83 (2010 Október 10)

sajnos nagyon lassan megy az egész


----------



## kovzol83 (2010 Október 10)

bocsi hogy így belekontárkodom a topikba


----------



## kovzol83 (2010 Október 10)

de ahhoz hogy letolthessek meg kell lenni a 20 hozzászólásnak


----------



## kovzol83 (2010 Október 10)

csak ma reggel regisztraltam


----------



## kovzol83 (2010 Október 10)

úgyhogy ne is figyeljetek rám


----------



## kovzol83 (2010 Október 10)

csak az uzenetek szamat gyujtom


----------



## kovzol83 (2010 Október 10)

lassan megy is lesz


----------



## kovzol83 (2010 Október 10)

h


----------



## kovzol83 (2010 Október 10)

e


----------



## kovzol83 (2010 Október 10)

l


----------



## kovzol83 (2010 Október 10)

lo


----------



## kovzol83 (2010 Október 10)

ka


----------



## kovzol83 (2010 Október 10)

k


----------



## kovzol83 (2010 Október 10)

kjk


----------



## kovzol83 (2010 Október 10)

kn


----------



## Adrika2002 (2010 Október 10)

*kösz a lehtőséget*




1valaky írta:


> szuper vagykiss


----------



## Medvefi (2010 Október 10)

*Az admint elnönknek! :$*

20


----------



## Medvefi (2010 Október 10)

*Az admint elnönknek! :$*

19


----------



## Medvefi (2010 Október 10)

*Az admint elnönknek! :$*

18


----------



## Medvefi (2010 Október 10)

*Az admint elnönknek! :$*

17


----------



## Medvefi (2010 Október 10)

*Az admint elnönknek! :$*

16


----------



## Medvefi (2010 Október 10)

*Az admint elnönknek! :$*

15


----------



## Medvefi (2010 Október 10)

*Az admint elnönknek! :$*

14


----------



## Medvefi (2010 Október 10)

*Az admint elnönknek! :$*

13


----------



## Medvefi (2010 Október 10)

*Az admint elnönknek! :$*

12


----------



## Medvefi (2010 Október 10)

*Az admint elnönknek! :$*

11


----------



## Medvefi (2010 Október 10)

*Az admint elnönknek! :$*

10


----------



## Medvefi (2010 Október 10)

*Az admint elnönknek! :$*

9


----------



## Medvefi (2010 Október 10)

*Az admint elnönknek! :$*

8


----------



## Medvefi (2010 Október 10)

*Az admint elnönknek! :$*

7


----------



## Medvefi (2010 Október 10)

*Az admint elnönknek! :$*

6


----------



## Medvefi (2010 Október 10)

*Az admint elnönknek! :$*

5


----------



## Medvefi (2010 Október 10)

*Az admint elnönknek! :$*

4


----------



## Medvefi (2010 Október 10)

*Az admint elnönknek! :$*

3


----------



## Medvefi (2010 Október 10)

*Az admint elnönknek! :$*

2


----------



## Medvefi (2010 Október 10)

*Az admint elnönknek! :$*

még 1 a bitti kedvéért :$


----------



## Medvefi (2010 Október 10)

*Az admint elnönknek! :$*

1


----------



## Medvefi (2010 Október 10)

*Az admint elnönknek! :$*

jeee letelt xD


----------



## tankcsapas (2010 Október 10)

*döglött tehén*

Már nagyon le szeretném tölteni!


----------



## tankcsapas (2010 Október 10)

Újra és újra!


----------



## tankcsapas (2010 Október 10)

És már csak 18 kelL!


----------



## tankcsapas (2010 Október 10)

És már csak 17 kell!


----------



## tankcsapas (2010 Október 10)

És már csak 16 kell!


----------



## saslik (2010 Október 10)

*ü.*

Na itt vagyok!


----------



## hannaanc (2010 Október 10)

*Élet*

Az élet több mint verseny!


----------



## saslik (2010 Október 10)

A második lépés!
​


----------



## hannaanc (2010 Október 10)

Úgy élj minden nap, hogy bármikor meghalhatsz!


----------



## hannaanc (2010 Október 10)

Szeretem a focit!


----------



## hannaanc (2010 Október 10)

Minden nap új nap!


----------



## hannaanc (2010 Október 10)

Amit ma megtehetsz, ne halasz holnapra!


----------



## hannaanc (2010 Október 10)

A hazug embert hamarább utóléred, mint a sánta kutyát!


----------



## hannaanc (2010 Október 10)

Ki a virágot szereti, rossz ember nem lehet!


----------



## hannaanc (2010 Október 10)

Úgy mondom Petinek, hogy Péter is megértse!


----------



## hannaanc (2010 Október 10)

Kicsi a bors, de erős!


----------



## hannaanc (2010 Október 10)

Sok lúd disznót győz!


----------



## hannaanc (2010 Október 10)

Az élet egy örök tanulási folyamat!


----------



## hannaanc (2010 Október 10)

Ha élet zengi be az iskolát, az élet is derűs iskola lesz!
(Ady)


----------



## hannaanc (2010 Október 10)

Bolhából elefántot?


----------



## hannaanc (2010 Október 10)

Ki a kicsit nem becsüli, a nagyot sem érdemli!


----------



## hannaanc (2010 Október 10)

Több nap, mint kolbász!


----------



## hannaanc (2010 Október 10)

Bort vizzel, kávét cukorral, szép szerelmet házassággal elrontani nem szabad!


----------



## hannaanc (2010 Október 10)

Mint a ma született bárány!


----------



## hannaanc (2010 Október 10)

Az ember társas lény!


----------



## hannaanc (2010 Október 10)

Minden szakma lehet sikeres, "csak" az első ötben ott kell lenni!


----------



## picinyem (2010 Október 10)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


Igen nagyon gyorsan szeretnék 2o hozzászolást szerezni. remélem sikerül is.


----------



## picinyem (2010 Október 10)

Beszélni megtanulni nehéz, de még nehezebb megtanulni a hallgatást


----------



## saslik (2010 Október 10)

Két határtalan dolog van: Az emberi hülyeség és az univerzum. Bár az utóbbiban nem vagyok biztos.


----------



## saslik (2010 Október 10)

20.. 19. 18.. A türelem rózsát terem!


----------



## saslik (2010 Október 10)

De nincsen rózsa tövis nélkül!:lol:


----------



## tankcsapas (2010 Október 10)

És már csak 15!


----------



## tankcsapas (2010 Október 10)

Tizennégy kell még egy sör jólesne most!


----------



## tankcsapas (2010 Október 10)

Tizenhárom, a dolák-saly számok kellenek mindenáron!


----------



## tankcsapas (2010 Október 10)

Tizenkettő, a türelmem egy fogy és veszendő az álom amit nem adok fel míg el nem ér a halálom!


----------



## tankcsapas (2010 Október 10)

Tizenegy, most már nem csak babra megy a játék, melyet határok nélkül újra és újra felvidulva várnék.


----------



## tankcsapas (2010 Október 10)

Tíz, az már 93-ból 83 pontosan ha jól számolom a teraszon láttam egy-két lottószámot gurulni.


----------



## tankcsapas (2010 Október 10)

Kilenc voltam, érzem lassan beindultam, még nem tudom hová tartok, csak azt hogy a koliban kedden főzés lesz.


----------



## tankcsapas (2010 Október 10)

Nyolc és már közel a vég. A download gomb hamarosan újra ég!


----------



## tankcsapas (2010 Október 10)

Hét hét hét hét hét hét hét hét hét hét hét .


----------



## tankcsapas (2010 Október 10)

Hat most már hathat a sok kattintgatás meg küldés és nem várok már tovább úgyhogy letűltés.


----------



## tankcsapas (2010 Október 10)

Öt és már közel a cél érzem vonz magához a mély.


----------



## tankcsapas (2010 Október 10)

4 4 4 4 4


----------



## aranykalasz20 (2010 Október 10)

Köszönöm a lehetőséget, hogy egy ilyen jó kis csapathoz tartozhatok.


----------



## aranykalasz20 (2010 Október 10)

szép napot mindenkinek


----------



## aranykalasz20 (2010 Október 10)

Én a vodkát szeretem


----------



## Nikicica2010 (2010 Október 10)

Sziasztok!


----------



## aranykalasz20 (2010 Október 10)

teljes mértékben igazad van


----------



## aranykalasz20 (2010 Október 10)

nem vagyok jól matekból


----------



## aranykalasz20 (2010 Október 10)

robogó


----------



## aranykalasz20 (2010 Október 10)

borban az igazság


----------



## aranykalasz20 (2010 Október 10)

valakinek mindíg hiányzunk csak észre kell venni


----------



## aranykalasz20 (2010 Október 10)

valaki számol?


----------



## aranykalasz20 (2010 Október 10)

galambos dorina


----------



## aranykalasz20 (2010 Október 10)

segitsünk az iszapkatasztrófa áldozatain.


----------



## aranykalasz20 (2010 Október 10)

kis okos


----------



## pedionk (2010 Október 10)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


Nagyon köszönöm ezt a lehetőséget.
Pedionk


----------



## aranykalasz20 (2010 Október 10)

már nem sok van hátra


----------



## aranykalasz20 (2010 Október 10)

már csak 2 db kell


----------



## pedionk (2010 Október 10)

aranykalasz20 írta:


> segitsünk az iszapkatasztrófa áldozatain.


 Félelmetes az a Marsbéli látvány. Az újabb gátszakadás 50%-os esélye szörnyű.
Pedionk


----------



## aranykalasz20 (2010 Október 10)

vagy nem lenni ez itt a kérdés


----------



## aranykalasz20 (2010 Október 10)

nekem már megvan


----------



## pedionk (2010 Október 10)

aranykalasz20 írta:


> Köszönöm a lehetőséget, hogy egy ilyen jó kis csapathoz tartozhatok.


 Nagyon köszönöm ezt a lehetőséget én is.


----------



## aranykalasz20 (2010 Október 10)

jo vagyok


----------



## pedionk (2010 Október 10)

Keresés közben találtam erre a lehetőségre. Egy nem moderált üzenetküldési lehetőség! Pompás!!


----------



## pedionk (2010 Október 10)

Most lesz a 6.


----------



## pedionk (2010 Október 10)

Ragyogóan süt a nap és én elfűrészeltem 15 perccel ezelőtt a kezemet.


----------



## pedionk (2010 Október 10)

Mondhatni balfácán voltam, mert szokás szerint megjelent erről a kép pár pillanattal korábban.


----------



## pedionk (2010 Október 10)

Így találtam erre a lehetőségre, kerestem az új Nemzeti nyitó darabját, Az ember tragédiáját - és ekkor láttam meg. Nagyon köszönöm


----------



## pedionk (2010 Október 10)

Hű ez már a 10.


----------



## T72 (2010 Október 10)

*Üdvözlök mindenkit !*

Üdvözlök mindenkit !


----------



## tankcsapas (2010 Október 10)

Három már várom.


----------



## tankcsapas (2010 Október 10)

Kettő és már csak egy van hátra arc.


----------



## tankcsapas (2010 Október 10)

Ez az utolsó, de lehet nyomok még egyet hogy kőkemény legyek csoki.


----------



## tankcsapas (2010 Október 10)

Na ez lesz a ráadás és jöhet a döglött tehén. Na!


----------



## pedionk (2010 Október 10)

Ez gyorsan megy, sajnálom, hogy eddig nem találtam ide.


----------



## pedionk (2010 Október 10)

9


----------



## pedionk (2010 Október 10)

8


----------



## pedionk (2010 Október 10)

7


----------



## Katy_007 (2010 Október 10)

sziasztok


----------



## pedionk (2010 Október 10)

6


----------



## Katy_007 (2010 Október 10)

ez jó ötlet


----------



## pedionk (2010 Október 10)

Üdv mindenkinek


----------



## Katy_007 (2010 Október 10)

3


----------



## T72 (2010 Október 10)

Üdvözlök mindenkit !


----------



## pedionk (2010 Október 10)

4


----------



## Katy_007 (2010 Október 10)

ahogy látom többen is vagyunk itt


----------



## pedionk (2010 Október 10)

3


----------



## T72 (2010 Október 10)

4.


----------



## Katy_007 (2010 Október 10)




----------



## Katy_007 (2010 Október 10)

ez lesz a 6.


----------



## Katy_007 (2010 Október 10)

7.


----------



## pedionk (2010 Október 10)

Katy_007 írta:


> ahogy látom többen is vagyunk itt


 Próbálkozunk!:wink:


----------



## speedystar (2010 Október 10)

Üdvözlök mindenkit!


----------



## speedystar (2010 Október 10)

19


----------



## pedionk (2010 Október 10)

Meglett a 20.
Hurrá!


----------



## speedystar (2010 Október 10)

18


----------



## Miyazaki (2010 Október 10)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Katy_007 (2010 Október 10)

8.


----------



## Miyazaki (2010 Október 10)

19


----------



## speedystar (2010 Október 10)

17


----------



## Miyazaki (2010 Október 10)

18


----------



## speedystar (2010 Október 10)

16...


----------



## pedionk (2010 Október 10)

Jöjjön még néhány utolsó csapás! 1


----------



## speedystar (2010 Október 10)

15


----------



## Miyazaki (2010 Október 10)

17


----------



## Miyazaki (2010 Október 10)

16


----------



## speedystar (2010 Október 10)

14...


----------



## T72 (2010 Október 10)

5.


----------



## Miyazaki (2010 Október 10)

15


----------



## pedionk (2010 Október 10)

Jöjjön még néhány utolsó csapás! 2


----------



## speedystar (2010 Október 10)

13


----------



## Katy_007 (2010 Október 10)

lassacskán megleszunk hihi


----------



## T72 (2010 Október 10)

6.


----------



## Miyazaki (2010 Október 10)

14


----------



## speedystar (2010 Október 10)

12


----------



## pedionk (2010 Október 10)

A végső. 3


----------



## Katy_007 (2010 Október 10)

10


----------



## T72 (2010 Október 10)

7.


----------



## Miyazaki (2010 Október 10)

13


----------



## speedystar (2010 Október 10)

11


----------



## Katy_007 (2010 Október 10)

11.


----------



## Miyazaki (2010 Október 10)

12


----------



## T72 (2010 Október 10)

8.


----------



## speedystar (2010 Október 10)

10


----------



## Katy_007 (2010 Október 10)

12.


----------



## Miyazaki (2010 Október 10)

11


----------



## speedystar (2010 Október 10)

9...kiss


----------



## T72 (2010 Október 10)

9.


----------



## Katy_007 (2010 Október 10)

a 13.


----------



## Miyazaki (2010 Október 10)

10


----------



## T72 (2010 Október 10)

10.


----------



## speedystar (2010 Október 10)

8


----------



## Katy_007 (2010 Október 10)

14


----------



## Miyazaki (2010 Október 10)

9


----------



## T72 (2010 Október 10)

11.


----------



## speedystar (2010 Október 10)

7


----------



## Miyazaki (2010 Október 10)

8


----------



## T72 (2010 Október 10)

12.


----------



## speedystar (2010 Október 10)

6:d


----------



## speedystar (2010 Október 10)

5...mindjárt vége


----------



## T72 (2010 Október 10)

13.


----------



## Miyazaki (2010 Október 10)

7


----------



## speedystar (2010 Október 10)

4


----------



## T72 (2010 Október 10)

14.


----------



## speedystar (2010 Október 10)

3


----------



## Miyazaki (2010 Október 10)

6


----------



## T72 (2010 Október 10)

15.


----------



## Katy_007 (2010 Október 10)

15


----------



## T72 (2010 Október 10)

16.


----------



## Miyazaki (2010 Október 10)

5


----------



## Katy_007 (2010 Október 10)

16


----------



## speedystar (2010 Október 10)

2


----------



## T72 (2010 Október 10)

17.


----------



## Miyazaki (2010 Október 10)

4


----------



## speedystar (2010 Október 10)

1....megvan


----------



## Miyazaki (2010 Október 10)

3


----------



## T72 (2010 Október 10)

18.


----------



## T72 (2010 Október 10)

19.


----------



## Miyazaki (2010 Október 10)

2


----------



## T72 (2010 Október 10)

20.


----------



## Katy_007 (2010 Október 10)

17


----------



## Miyazaki (2010 Október 10)

1


----------



## Katy_007 (2010 Október 10)

18


----------



## T72 (2010 Október 10)

:d


----------



## Katy_007 (2010 Október 10)

19, utolso elotti


----------



## Katy_007 (2010 Október 10)

20.


----------



## Katy_007 (2010 Október 10)

és a rááadáss


----------



## k.emma (2010 Október 10)

Sziasztok!


----------



## k.emma (2010 Október 10)

Van itt valaki?


----------



## k.emma (2010 Október 10)

Jó ez az oldal.


----------



## k.emma (2010 Október 10)

Milyen?


----------



## k.emma (2010 Október 10)

Nem is tudom.


----------



## k.emma (2010 Október 10)

Lehet, hogy nincs is itt senki?


----------



## k.emma (2010 Október 10)

Azért én írogatok.


----------



## k.emma (2010 Október 10)

Lassan meg is lesz a 20 hozzászólás.


----------



## k.emma (2010 Október 10)

Még 11.


----------



## k.emma (2010 Október 10)

Szeretitek a hangoskönyveket?


----------



## k.emma (2010 Október 10)

Én nagyon szeretem.


----------



## k.emma (2010 Október 10)

Most is egy könyvet hallgatok.


----------



## k.emma (2010 Október 10)

Zavada Pál: Jadviga párnája címü könyvet hallgatom.


----------



## k.emma (2010 Október 10)

Nagyon jó kis könyv.


----------



## k.emma (2010 Október 10)

CN-n nagyon jó könyvek vannak fent.


----------



## k.emma (2010 Október 10)

A téli időszakban barkácsoláshoz ajánlanám az oldalt.


----------



## k.emma (2010 Október 10)

Nekem a régi idők jutnak eszembe.


----------



## k.emma (2010 Október 10)

Gyerek koromban téli esténként.


----------



## k.emma (2010 Október 10)

A rádióban esténkén hangjátékot hallgattunk.


----------



## k.emma (2010 Október 10)

A sparhelton gesztenyét sütögettünk.


----------



## kali1994 (2010 Október 10)

köszi


----------



## kali1994 (2010 Október 10)

imádom a csokit


----------



## k.emma (2010 Október 10)

Még aktív dolgozó vagyok, de hallgatva ezeket a remek hangjátékokat, közben kedvenc hobbimat művelve, melegség önti el lelkemet.


----------



## kali1994 (2010 Október 10)

...és olvasni


----------



## kali1994 (2010 Október 10)

...és rajzolni


----------



## kali1994 (2010 Október 10)

...és nevetni


----------



## k.emma (2010 Október 10)

Próbáljátok ki, téli esténként egy finom tea és gyertyafény mellett hallgatni a hangoskönyveket.
Minden léleknek jót tesz.


----------



## lacamaca (2010 Október 10)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


Akkor én élek a lehetőséggel!!!


----------



## kali1994 (2010 Október 10)

A világ sohasem tűnik szebbnek, mint abban a pillanatban, amikor éppen bezárják az embert.


----------



## kali1994 (2010 Október 10)

egyetértek


----------



## lacamaca (2010 Október 10)

Kellene a 20 hozzászolás


----------



## lacamaca (2010 Október 10)

Én is egyet értek!!


----------



## kali1994 (2010 Október 10)

minél iszonyúbb ez a világ, annál elvontabb a művészet


----------



## kali1994 (2010 Október 10)

vagy nem teával, hanem jó kis forrócsokival...ahh


----------



## kali1994 (2010 Október 10)

...vagy punccsal


----------



## kali1994 (2010 Október 10)

:d


----------



## kali1994 (2010 Október 10)

nekem is


----------



## kali1994 (2010 Október 10)

Nagyon!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kali1994 (2010 Október 10)

a valósággal az a gáz, hogy nincsen hozzá háttérzene


----------



## kali1994 (2010 Október 10)

a tehetség csak kiindulópont


----------



## kali1994 (2010 Október 10)

a tehetség az intelligencia egyik formája


----------



## kali1994 (2010 Október 10)

még 4 bejegyzés...


----------



## kali1994 (2010 Október 10)

...még 3...


----------



## kali1994 (2010 Október 10)

...már csak 2...


----------



## kali1994 (2010 Október 10)

...1...


----------



## kali1994 (2010 Október 10)

:d megvan :d


----------



## sivatag (2010 Október 10)

Sziasztok!


----------



## farvik (2010 Október 10)

Tiszteletem!

Sok olyan anyagot megtaláltam már itt, amit nem is reméltem megszerezni. Köszönet érte! Farvik

Valaki mondja meg

mihen az élet

itt süt

a nap

sütkérezik

az ibafai pap

vagyok

mint

minden

ember

fennség

Észak-fok

titok

idegenség

lidérces

Messze-Fény

lidérces, Messze-Fény


----------



## Zsky5 (2010 Október 10)

hello


----------



## pori67 (2010 Október 10)

hello


----------



## pori67 (2010 Október 10)

forrósoki, igen


----------



## pori67 (2010 Október 10)

forrócsoki


----------



## pori67 (2010 Október 10)

egy kellemes, meleg szobában


----------



## pori67 (2010 Október 10)

halk háttérzenével


----------



## pori67 (2010 Október 10)

elmerengve a világ dolgain


----------



## pori67 (2010 Október 10)

vagy egy kellemes családi beszélgetés mellett


----------



## pori67 (2010 Október 10)

Aranyalma ághegyen


----------



## pori67 (2010 Október 10)

Bari bég a zöld gyepen


----------



## Zsky5 (2010 Október 10)

:d


----------



## pori67 (2010 Október 10)

Cirmos cica egerész


----------



## pori67 (2010 Október 10)

Csengős csikó heverész


----------



## pori67 (2010 Október 10)

Dongó darázs döngicsél


----------



## pori67 (2010 Október 10)

Esik eső fúj a szél


----------



## pori67 (2010 Október 10)

Füsti fecske ficsereg


----------



## pori67 (2010 Október 10)

Gerle galamb kesereg


----------



## pori67 (2010 Október 10)

Gyom között gyors gyík szalad


----------



## pori67 (2010 Október 10)

Harmatos hajnal hasad


----------



## pori67 (2010 Október 10)

Itt van már a zivatar
Jó a anya, jót akar
Kivirít a kikelet
Leveles lesz a liget
Lyukas fazék fekete
Mese mese meskete


----------



## Zsky5 (2010 Október 10)

A szamárfül az origami legegyszerűbb változata.


----------



## Zsky5 (2010 Október 10)

Az élők csupán vakációzó halottak.


----------



## Zsky5 (2010 Október 10)

Mindenütt jó, de mindig elzavarnak.


----------



## pori67 (2010 Október 10)

Nádat a szél legyezi
Nyúl a fülét hegyezi
Orgonafán méhike
Összerezzen őzike
Patak partján pipitér
Róka szava kicsit ér


----------



## Zsky5 (2010 Október 10)

Aki fél az alkoholmérgezéstől, ne igyon mérgezett alkoholt.


----------



## Zsky5 (2010 Október 10)

Mindenki jó valamire. Ha másra nem, hát elrettentő példának.


----------



## Zsky5 (2010 Október 10)

A fiatalok 50%-a pozitívan tekint a jövőbe. A többinek nincs pénze drogokra.


----------



## Zsky5 (2010 Október 10)

Ha a kacsa nem tud úszni, nem a víz a hülye.


----------



## Zsky5 (2010 Október 10)

Mit teszel, ha látod, hogy egy védett állat eszik egy védett növényt?


----------



## pori67 (2010 Október 10)

Suhog a sok sas madár
Szilvafára szarka száll
Tücsök tarlón hegedül
Tyúk az árkon átrepül
Uccú csípd meg hóha hó
Ürgét fogott a Sajó
Vércse vijjog délelőtt
Zörgetik a vasfedőt
Zsindelyezik a tetőt.


----------



## Zsky5 (2010 Október 10)

Én már láttam ezt a filmet, csak másról szólt.


----------



## Zsky5 (2010 Október 10)

Kerüld a másnaposságot – maradj részeg!


----------



## Zsky5 (2010 Október 10)

Hova tűnnek a szavak, amiket kiradírozunk?


----------



## Zsky5 (2010 Október 10)

Nincs erős kávé, csak gyenge ember.


----------



## Zsky5 (2010 Október 10)

Segíts! A halam belefulladt a vízbe.


----------



## Zsky5 (2010 Október 10)

Az élet nagyon drága, de az árban benne van évente egy Nap körüli utazás.


----------



## Zsky5 (2010 Október 10)

Tudom, hogy Isten én vagyok, mert ha hozzá imádkozom, én hallom az imát.


----------



## Zsky5 (2010 Október 10)

:d


----------



## Zsky5 (2010 Október 10)

Hová tűnik a fehér, amikor elolvad a hó?


----------



## Zsky5 (2010 Október 10)

Az öngyilkosság az önkritika legőszintébb formája.


----------



## Xuja (2010 Október 10)

a


----------



## Xuja (2010 Október 10)

b


----------



## Xuja (2010 Október 10)

c


----------



## Xuja (2010 Október 10)

d


----------



## Xuja (2010 Október 10)

e


----------



## Xuja (2010 Október 10)

f


----------



## Xuja (2010 Október 10)

g


----------



## Xuja (2010 Október 10)

h


----------



## Xuja (2010 Október 10)

i


----------



## Xuja (2010 Október 10)

j


----------



## Xuja (2010 Október 10)

k


----------



## Xuja (2010 Október 10)

l


----------



## Xuja (2010 Október 10)

m


----------



## Xuja (2010 Október 10)

n


----------



## Htaos (2010 Október 10)

*Kezdet*

Sziasztok! 
Végre elkezdem én is.


----------



## Xuja (2010 Október 10)

o


----------



## Xuja (2010 Október 10)

p


----------



## Xuja (2010 Október 10)

q


----------



## Xuja (2010 Október 10)

r


----------



## Xuja (2010 Október 10)

s


----------



## Xuja (2010 Október 10)

t


----------



## ZSLACA (2010 Október 10)

Melitta írta:


> 1, jelen


----------



## ZSLACA (2010 Október 10)

imrus írta:


> 2 szia jelen


----------



## ZSLACA (2010 Október 10)

1valaky írta:


> szuper vagykiss


----------



## ZSLACA (2010 Október 10)

durcy írta:


> Nagyon segitö kész vagy de ilyen egy jó moderator.kiss


----------



## ZSLACA (2010 Október 10)

Melitta írta:


> 7, sziasztokkiss


----------



## ZSLACA (2010 Október 10)

Melitta írta:


> 7, sziasztokkiss


----------



## ZSLACA (2010 Október 10)

Kalaman írta:


> hello mindenki!


----------



## ZSLACA (2010 Október 10)

kiss


klne2 írta:


> Üdvözlet Szegedről!


----------



## ZSLACA (2010 Október 10)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


----------



## ZSLACA (2010 Október 10)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


----------



## ZSLACA (2010 Október 10)

:neutral::neutral:


Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


----------



## ZSLACA (2010 Október 10)

ZSLACA írta:


> :neutral::neutral:


----------



## ZSLACA (2010 Október 10)

hááát


----------



## ZSLACA (2010 Október 10)

ez a 13.


----------



## ZSLACA (2010 Október 10)

a 15. alkalom


----------



## ZSLACA (2010 Október 10)

naaaa


----------



## ZSLACA (2010 Október 10)

tudni akarom...


----------



## ZSLACA (2010 Október 10)

ki találta ....


----------



## ZSLACA (2010 Október 10)

ki ezt a.....


----------



## positor.dis (2010 Október 10)

sziasztok, szép estét


----------



## ZSLACA (2010 Október 10)

........-ot,mert 20 alkalom az elég sok


----------



## positor.dis (2010 Október 10)

ez tényleg erre van, semmi érdemleges infók?


----------



## positor.dis (2010 Október 10)

mármint a topic


----------



## positor.dis (2010 Október 10)

de akkor


----------



## positor.dis (2010 Október 10)

miért van a 20 üzenet?


----------



## positor.dis (2010 Október 10)

én sem értem


----------



## positor.dis (2010 Október 10)

csak mindenki


----------



## positor.dis (2010 Október 10)

ZSLACA írta:


>



valami nem oké a csatolással...


----------



## positor.dis (2010 Október 10)

vagy csak pc-n


----------



## positor.dis (2010 Október 10)

sok érdekesség van a fórumokon amúgy


----------



## positor.dis (2010 Október 10)

csak mnem tusok belépni mindegyik topicba


----------



## positor.dis (2010 Október 10)

pl az irodalmiba


----------



## positor.dis (2010 Október 10)

tényleg jó site


----------



## positor.dis (2010 Október 10)

piszibaba írta:


> itok
> 
> Sokszor éreztem magam megsebezve, amikor elvesztettem azokat a férfiakat, akikbe szerelmes voltam. De ma már biztos vagyok benne, hogy nem lehet elveszíteni senkit, mivel birtokolni sem lehet senkit. Ez az igazi szabadság megtapasztalása: bírni a legfontosabb dolgot a világon, anélkül, hogy birtokolnánk. Paulo Coelho



abszolút igaza van, szeretem a könyveit


----------



## positor.dis (2010 Október 10)

kali1994 írta:


> ...1...




ez nagyon vicces


----------



## positor.dis (2010 Október 10)

Sokszor éreztem magam megsebezve, amikor elvesztettem azokat a férfiakat, akikbe szerelmes voltam. De ma már biztos vagyok benne, hogy nem lehet elveszíteni senkit, mivel birtokolni sem lehet senkit. Ez az igazi szabadság megtapasztalása: bírni a legfontosabb dolgot a világon, anélkül, hogy birtokolnánk. Paulo Coelho


----------



## positor.dis (2010 Október 10)

Az élet egy nagy szerepjáték. Mindannyian játsszuk az általunk választott karaktert, és csak egy dolog van ami kizökkenthet minket a szerepünkből, s az nem más, mint a szerelem. Mikor jön valaki, aki az első perctől kezdve átlát rajtunk, az ő szemében az álarcunk lehull és megsemmisül. Csupán az igazi énünk érvényesül, ha akarjuk, ha nem, és ez az, ami néha annyira megrémít minket, hogy legszívesebben hanyatt-homlok menekülnénk, de hamarosan rájövünk, hogy e nélkül nincs értelme az életünknek.


----------



## positor.dis (2010 Október 10)

Egyre csak gyűlnek az üzeneteim...


----------



## positor.dis (2010 Október 10)

pori67 írta:


> Füsti fecske ficsereg




bor kiss


----------



## positor.dis (2010 Október 10)

Ott is hullanak a levelek?


----------



## heho (2010 Október 10)

itt igen!


----------



## kukurikuu (2010 Október 10)

*lwkemf*

20


----------



## kukurikuu (2010 Október 10)

19


----------



## kukurikuu (2010 Október 10)

18


----------



## anya-manó (2010 Október 10)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg



Helló!


----------



## kukurikuu (2010 Október 10)

17


----------



## kukurikuu (2010 Október 10)

16


----------



## kukurikuu (2010 Október 10)

15


----------



## kukurikuu (2010 Október 10)

14


----------



## kukurikuu (2010 Október 10)

13


----------



## anya-manó (2010 Október 10)

1


----------



## anya-manó (2010 Október 10)

a


----------



## kukurikuu (2010 Október 10)

12


----------



## anya-manó (2010 Október 10)

2


----------



## kukurikuu (2010 Október 10)

11


----------



## anya-manó (2010 Október 10)

3


----------



## kukurikuu (2010 Október 10)

10


----------



## anya-manó (2010 Október 10)

4


----------



## anya-manó (2010 Október 10)

5


----------



## anya-manó (2010 Október 10)

6


----------



## anya-manó (2010 Október 10)

7


----------



## kukurikuu (2010 Október 10)

9


----------



## anya-manó (2010 Október 10)

8


----------



## kukurikuu (2010 Október 10)

8


----------



## kukurikuu (2010 Október 10)

7


----------



## anya-manó (2010 Október 10)

9


----------



## kukurikuu (2010 Október 10)

6


----------



## anya-manó (2010 Október 10)

10


----------



## kukurikuu (2010 Október 10)

5


----------



## anya-manó (2010 Október 10)

11


----------



## kukurikuu (2010 Október 10)

4


----------



## anya-manó (2010 Október 10)

12


----------



## anya-manó (2010 Október 10)

13


----------



## kukurikuu (2010 Október 10)

3


----------



## anya-manó (2010 Október 10)

14


----------



## kukurikuu (2010 Október 10)

2


----------



## anya-manó (2010 Október 10)

15


----------



## kukurikuu (2010 Október 10)

1


----------



## anya-manó (2010 Október 10)

16


----------



## anya-manó (2010 Október 10)

17


----------



## anya-manó (2010 Október 10)

18


----------



## coresz (2010 Október 10)

sziasztok


----------



## coresz (2010 Október 10)

sziasztok


----------



## coresz (2010 Október 10)

sziasztok d


----------



## Atheas (2010 Október 10)

üdv


----------



## coresz (2010 Október 10)

sziasztok -


----------



## Atheas (2010 Október 10)

1


----------



## coresz (2010 Október 10)

sziasztok.


----------



## coresz (2010 Október 10)

sziasztok..


----------



## coresz (2010 Október 10)

sziasztok...


----------



## Atheas (2010 Október 10)

2


----------



## coresz (2010 Október 10)

sziasztok....


----------



## coresz (2010 Október 10)

sziasztok.....


----------



## Atheas (2010 Október 10)

meow


----------



## coresz (2010 Október 10)

sziasztok .


----------



## coresz (2010 Október 10)

sziasztok ..


----------



## coresz (2010 Október 10)

sziasztok ...


----------



## coresz (2010 Október 10)

sziasztok ......


----------



## coresz (2010 Október 10)

sziasztok .........


----------



## coresz (2010 Október 10)

sziasztok . .....


----------



## coresz (2010 Október 10)

sziasztok . .....


----------



## coresz (2010 Október 10)

sziasztok . . . .


----------



## coresz (2010 Október 10)

sziasztok . . .. . . . . .


----------



## coresz (2010 Október 10)

sziasztok .. .. .. .. .. ..


----------



## coresz (2010 Október 10)

sziasztok . .. .. .. .


----------



## Tbertike (2010 Október 10)

1


----------



## Tbertike (2010 Október 10)

2


----------



## Tbertike (2010 Október 10)

3


----------



## Tbertike (2010 Október 10)

4


----------



## Tbertike (2010 Október 10)

5


----------



## Tbertike (2010 Október 10)

6


----------



## Tbertike (2010 Október 10)

7


----------



## Tbertike (2010 Október 10)

8


----------



## Tbertike (2010 Október 10)

9


----------



## Tbertike (2010 Október 10)

10


----------



## Tbertike (2010 Október 10)

11


----------



## Tbertike (2010 Október 10)

12


----------



## Tbertike (2010 Október 10)

13


----------



## Tbertike (2010 Október 10)

14


----------



## Tbertike (2010 Október 10)

15


----------



## Tbertike (2010 Október 10)

16


----------



## coresz (2010 Október 10)

sziasztok


----------



## Tbertike (2010 Október 10)

brühühü


----------



## Milota (2010 Október 11)

sziasztok!
első


----------



## Milota (2010 Október 11)

második


----------



## Milota (2010 Október 11)

harmadik


----------



## Milota (2010 Október 11)

negyedik


----------



## Milota (2010 Október 11)

ötödik


----------



## Milota (2010 Október 11)

hatodik


----------



## Milota (2010 Október 11)

hetedik


----------



## Milota (2010 Október 11)

nyolcadik


----------



## Milota (2010 Október 11)

kilencedik


----------



## Milota (2010 Október 11)

tizedik


----------



## Milota (2010 Október 11)

tizenegyedik


----------



## Milota (2010 Október 11)

tizenkettedik


----------



## Milota (2010 Október 11)

tizenharmadik


----------



## Milota (2010 Október 11)

tizennegyedik


----------



## Milota (2010 Október 11)

tizenötödik


----------



## Milota (2010 Október 11)

tizenhatodik


----------



## Milota (2010 Október 11)

tizenhetedik


----------



## Milota (2010 Október 11)

tizennyolcadik


----------



## Milota (2010 Október 11)

tizenkilencedik


----------



## Milota (2010 Október 11)

huszadik


----------



## Milota (2010 Október 11)

huszonegyedik


----------



## Alfaguara (2010 Október 11)

1


----------



## Alfaguara (2010 Október 11)

2


----------



## Alfaguara (2010 Október 11)

3


----------



## Alfaguara (2010 Október 11)

4


----------



## Alfaguara (2010 Október 11)

5


----------



## Alfaguara (2010 Október 11)

6


----------



## Alfaguara (2010 Október 11)

7


----------



## Alfaguara (2010 Október 11)

8


----------



## Alfaguara (2010 Október 11)

9


----------



## Alfaguara (2010 Október 11)

10


----------



## Alfaguara (2010 Október 11)

11


----------



## Alfaguara (2010 Október 11)

12


----------



## Alfaguara (2010 Október 11)

13


----------



## Alfaguara (2010 Október 11)

14


----------



## Alfaguara (2010 Október 11)

15


----------



## Alfaguara (2010 Október 11)

16


----------



## Alfaguara (2010 Október 11)

17


----------



## Alfaguara (2010 Október 11)

18


----------



## Alfaguara (2010 Október 11)

19


----------



## Alfaguara (2010 Október 11)

és meg is van a 20


----------



## piros55 (2010 Október 11)

*Hello !*


----------



## judit2001 (2010 Október 11)

Jó reggelt. Szia!


----------



## szipirtyó2 (2010 Október 11)

hi


----------



## szipirtyó2 (2010 Október 11)

1


----------



## to3 (2010 Október 11)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


 köszönöm a lehetőséget


----------



## szipirtyó2 (2010 Október 11)




----------



## szipirtyó2 (2010 Október 11)




----------



## szipirtyó2 (2010 Október 11)




----------



## szipirtyó2 (2010 Október 11)




----------



## szipirtyó2 (2010 Október 11)




----------



## szipirtyó2 (2010 Október 11)




----------



## to3 (2010 Október 11)

szép napot


----------



## szipirtyó2 (2010 Október 11)

xű


----------



## szipirtyó2 (2010 Október 11)




----------



## szipirtyó2 (2010 Október 11)

:55:


----------



## szipirtyó2 (2010 Október 11)

:8:


----------



## szipirtyó2 (2010 Október 11)

:33:


----------



## szipirtyó2 (2010 Október 11)

:444:


----------



## szipirtyó2 (2010 Október 11)

:11:


----------



## szipirtyó2 (2010 Október 11)

:--:


----------



## szipirtyó2 (2010 Október 11)

:111:


----------



## szipirtyó2 (2010 Október 11)

:444:


----------



## szipirtyó2 (2010 Október 11)

:cry:kiss


----------



## szipirtyó2 (2010 Október 11)

:4:


----------



## to3 (2010 Október 11)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


 szép napot


----------



## to3 (2010 Október 11)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


 köszi


----------



## lesusius (2010 Október 11)

hozzászólok


----------



## lesusius (2010 Október 11)

köszi!


----------



## lesusius (2010 Október 11)

köszi


----------



## lesusius (2010 Október 11)

1 jelen


----------



## lesusius (2010 Október 11)

2 jelen


----------



## lesusius (2010 Október 11)

3 jelen


----------



## lesusius (2010 Október 11)

4 jelen


----------



## lesusius (2010 Október 11)

5 jelen


----------



## lesusius (2010 Október 11)

6 jelen


----------



## lesusius (2010 Október 11)

köszönöm


----------



## lesusius (2010 Október 11)

*hozzászólások*

1. hozzászólás


----------



## lesusius (2010 Október 11)

2. hozzászólás :razz:


----------



## lesusius (2010 Október 11)

3. hozzászólás :razz:


----------



## lesusius (2010 Október 11)

4. hozzászólás :razz:


----------



## Littleb208 (2010 Október 11)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


csak be szeretnék köszöni.


----------



## lesusius (2010 Október 11)

5. hozzászólás :razz:


----------



## Littleb208 (2010 Október 11)

csak be szeretnék köszöni.


----------



## lesusius (2010 Október 11)

6. hozzászólás :razz:


----------



## lesusius (2010 Október 11)

7. hozzászólás :razz:


----------



## lesusius (2010 Október 11)

8. hozzászólás :razz:


----------



## lesusius (2010 Október 11)

9. hozzászólás :razz:


----------



## lesusius (2010 Október 11)

*hozzászólások*

10. hozzászólás :razz:


----------



## lesusius (2010 Október 11)

11. hozzászólás :razz:


----------



## lesusius (2010 Október 11)

12. hozzászólás :razz:


----------



## lesusius (2010 Október 11)

13. hozzászólás :razz:


----------



## lesusius (2010 Október 11)

14. hozzászólás :razz:


----------



## lesusius (2010 Október 11)

15. hozzászólás :razz:


----------



## lesusius (2010 Október 11)

16. hozzászólás :razz:


----------



## lesusius (2010 Október 11)

17. hozzászólás :razz:


----------



## lesusius (2010 Október 11)

18. hozzászólás :razz:


----------



## lesusius (2010 Október 11)

19. hozzászólás :razz:


----------



## lesusius (2010 Október 11)

20. hozzászólás


----------



## monic34 (2010 Október 11)

*1*



melitta írta:


> aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg



11


----------



## monic34 (2010 Október 11)

3


----------



## monic34 (2010 Október 11)

monic34 írta:


> 1[/q
> 
> 
> ggggggggguote]


----------



## monic34 (2010 Október 11)

ooooo


----------



## monic34 (2010 Október 11)

12


----------



## Sleipnir (2010 Október 11)

1kiss


----------



## Sleipnir (2010 Október 11)

:kiss:
:kiss:


----------



## Sleipnir (2010 Október 11)

:kiss:
:kiss:
:kiss:


----------



## Sleipnir (2010 Október 11)

:kiss:
:kiss:
:kiss:
:kiss:


----------



## Sleipnir (2010 Október 11)

:kiss:
:kiss:
:kiss:
:kiss:
:kiss:


----------



## Sleipnir (2010 Október 11)

:kiss:
:kiss:
:kiss:
:kiss:
:kiss:
:kiss:


----------



## Sleipnir (2010 Október 11)

:kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## Sleipnir (2010 Október 11)

kiss kiss kiss kiss kiss kiss kiss kiss


----------



## Sleipnir (2010 Október 11)

kiss kiss kiss kiss kiss kiss kiss kiss kiss


----------



## Sleipnir (2010 Október 11)

kiss kiss kiss kiss kiss kiss kiss kiss kiss kiss


----------



## Sleipnir (2010 Október 11)

kiss kiss kiss kiss kiss kiss kiss kiss kiss kiss kiss


----------



## Sleipnir (2010 Október 11)

kiss kiss kiss kiss kiss kiss kiss kiss kiss kiss kiss 
kiss


----------



## Sleipnir (2010 Október 11)

kiss kiss kiss kiss kiss kiss kiss kiss kiss kiss kiss kiss kiss


----------



## Sleipnir (2010 Október 11)

kiss kiss kiss kiss kiss kiss kiss kiss kiss kiss kiss kiss kiss kiss


----------



## Sleipnir (2010 Október 11)

kiss kiss kiss kiss kiss kiss kiss kiss kiss kiss kiss kiss kiss kiss kiss


----------



## Sleipnir (2010 Október 11)

kiss kiss kiss kiss kiss kiss kiss kiss kiss kiss kiss kiss kiss kiss kiss 
kiss


----------



## Sleipnir (2010 Október 11)

kiss kiss kiss kiss kiss kiss kiss kiss kiss kiss kiss kiss kiss kiss kiss kiss kiss


----------



## Sleipnir (2010 Október 11)

kiss kiss kiss kiss kiss kiss kiss kiss kiss kiss kiss kiss kiss kiss kiss kiss kiss 
kiss


----------



## Sleipnir (2010 Október 11)

kiss kiss kiss kiss kiss kiss kiss kiss kiss kiss 
kiss kiss kiss kiss kiss kiss kiss kiss kiss kiss


----------



## Sleipnir (2010 Október 11)

kiss kiss kiss kiss kiss kiss kiss kiss kiss kiss kiss kiss kiss kiss kiss kiss kiss kiss


----------



## Sleipnir (2010 Október 11)

kiss kiss kiss kiss kiss kiss kiss kiss kiss kiss


----------



## balla84 (2010 Október 11)

Üdvözlök mindenkit!

Ha nem szabályellenes, akkor még 19 bejegyzést teszek ebbe a topicba.


----------



## balla84 (2010 Október 11)

A keresztszüleim Kanadában laknak.


----------



## balla84 (2010 Október 11)

Tavaly látogattak meg minket Magyarországon.


----------



## balla84 (2010 Október 11)

Szeretem a sportokat.


----------



## balla84 (2010 Október 11)

AC Milan szurkoló vagyok.


----------



## balla84 (2010 Október 11)

Hamarosan etika-történelem szakos tanár leszek.


----------



## balla84 (2010 Október 11)

Kedvelem a fantasy és sci-fi irodalmat.


----------



## balla84 (2010 Október 11)

Itt is van egy digitalizált könyv, amit meg szeretnék szerezni.


----------



## balla84 (2010 Október 11)

Grat. az oldal létrehozójának.


----------



## balla84 (2010 Október 11)

A nevem Balla József.


----------



## balla84 (2010 Október 11)

Talán ennyi elég is magamról.


----------



## balla84 (2010 Október 11)

9


----------



## balla84 (2010 Október 11)

8


----------



## balla84 (2010 Október 11)

7


----------



## balla84 (2010 Október 11)

6


----------



## balla84 (2010 Október 11)

5


----------



## balla84 (2010 Október 11)

4


----------



## balla84 (2010 Október 11)

3


----------



## megoldas (2010 Október 11)

a dohányosok korábban halnak később kagylónak öltöztek a jelmezbálon


----------



## balla84 (2010 Október 11)

2


----------



## balla84 (2010 Október 11)

mi ez a kagylós szöveg?


----------



## megoldas (2010 Október 11)

Bocsánat, hogy élek. Többet nem fordul elő.


----------



## megoldas (2010 Október 11)

Andersen meghalt. Nincs mese


----------



## balla84 (2010 Október 11)




----------



## megoldas (2010 Október 11)

Nem tudtam, hogy lehetetlen, ezért megcsináltam.


----------



## megoldas (2010 Október 11)

az igazolványképemmel dobják fel a legunalmasabb horrorfilmeket.


----------



## megoldas (2010 Október 11)

Egy fecske nem csinál kisfecskét.


----------



## megoldas (2010 Október 11)

inél hamarabb maradsz le, annál több időd jut az elmaradásod behozására.


----------



## megoldas (2010 Október 11)

A jó ízlés a rossz ízlés egyik formája.


----------



## balla84 (2010 Október 11)

*megoldas:* engem 20 hozzászólás után sem enged hozzáférni pl. a letöltésekhez. :O


----------



## megoldas (2010 Október 11)

Hirosima '45, Csernobil '86, Windows '95.


----------



## megoldas (2010 Október 11)

Az nem jó mert éppen a 20 hozzászólás miatt linkelem ezeket a marhaságokat


----------



## megoldas (2010 Október 11)

Mikor regisztráltál?


----------



## megoldas (2010 Október 11)

most látom, hogy már tavaly regisztráltál???


----------



## balla84 (2010 Október 11)

Igen, csak máig 0 hozzászólással rendelkeztem.


----------



## balla84 (2010 Október 11)

Nincs ötletem, hogy mi lehet a gond. Megpróbálom újra néhány nap múlva..


----------



## megoldas (2010 Október 11)

???


----------



## balla84 (2010 Október 11)

130 kilobyte adat kellene és nem engedi lehúzni.


----------



## pifuman (2010 Október 11)

Hello


----------



## pifuman (2010 Október 11)

letelt


----------



## pifuman (2010 Október 11)

a


----------



## pifuman (2010 Október 11)

két


----------



## pifuman (2010 Október 11)

nap


----------



## pifuman (2010 Október 11)

.


----------



## pifuman (2010 Október 11)

Mondja


----------



## pifuman (2010 Október 11)

már


----------



## pifuman (2010 Október 11)

meg


----------



## pifuman (2010 Október 11)

valaki


----------



## pifuman (2010 Október 11)

mire


----------



## pifuman (2010 Október 11)

jó


----------



## pifuman (2010 Október 11)

ez


----------



## pifuman (2010 Október 11)

az


----------



## pifuman (2010 Október 11)

egész


----------



## pifuman (2010 Október 11)

20


----------



## pifuman (2010 Október 11)

üzenetes


----------



## pifuman (2010 Október 11)

történet?


----------



## pifuman (2010 Október 11)

Azon


----------



## pifuman (2010 Október 11)

kívül


----------



## pifuman (2010 Október 11)

Hogy a halálba idegesííííííít
:dddddddddddddd


----------



## Doresz9 (2010 Október 11)

még


----------



## Doresz9 (2010 Október 11)

csak egy


----------



## Doresz9 (2010 Október 11)

1x


----------



## Doresz9 (2010 Október 11)

17


----------



## Doresz9 (2010 Október 11)

16


----------



## Doresz9 (2010 Október 11)

x


----------



## Doresz9 (2010 Október 11)

16


----------



## Doresz9 (2010 Október 11)

15


----------



## Doresz9 (2010 Október 11)

14


----------



## Doresz9 (2010 Október 11)

asszem még 13


----------



## Doresz9 (2010 Október 11)

12


----------



## arsza (2010 Október 11)

Sok segítséget kaptam nagyon jó ez a oldal.


----------



## Doresz9 (2010 Október 11)

11


----------



## Doresz9 (2010 Október 11)

kösz


----------



## Doresz9 (2010 Október 11)

9


----------



## Doresz9 (2010 Október 11)

7


----------



## Doresz9 (2010 Október 11)

6


----------



## militar (2010 Október 11)

koszi szepen


----------



## Doresz9 (2010 Október 11)

5


----------



## Doresz9 (2010 Október 11)

4


----------



## Doresz9 (2010 Október 11)

3


----------



## militar (2010 Október 11)

_n__*agyon szuper az oldal*_


----------



## venoki (2010 Október 11)




----------



## Doresz9 (2010 Október 11)

2


----------



## Doresz9 (2010 Október 11)

1c


----------



## Doresz9 (2010 Október 11)

xx


----------



## venoki (2010 Október 11)

:d


----------



## militar (2010 Október 11)

mikor van abszolut hideg


----------



## venoki (2010 Október 11)




----------



## Doresz9 (2010 Október 11)

xy


----------



## Doresz9 (2010 Október 11)

óóóóó


----------



## venoki (2010 Október 11)




----------



## deak.eniko (2010 Október 11)

udv mindenkinek


----------



## deak.eniko (2010 Október 11)




----------



## deak.eniko (2010 Október 11)

:d


----------



## deak.eniko (2010 Október 11)

kiss


----------



## deak.eniko (2010 Október 11)

:444:


----------



## deak.eniko (2010 Október 11)




----------



## deak.eniko (2010 Október 11)

sziasztok


----------



## deak.eniko (2010 Október 11)

:4:


----------



## deak.eniko (2010 Október 11)

:..::..:


----------



## deak.eniko (2010 Október 11)

kiss:ugras::ugras:


----------



## deak.eniko (2010 Október 11)

14


----------



## deak.eniko (2010 Október 11)

25


----------



## deak.eniko (2010 Október 11)




----------



## deak.eniko (2010 Október 11)

52


----------



## deak.eniko (2010 Október 11)




----------



## deak.eniko (2010 Október 11)




----------



## deak.eniko (2010 Október 11)

:99:


----------



## deak.eniko (2010 Október 11)

:444:


----------



## deak.eniko (2010 Október 11)

15


----------



## deak.eniko (2010 Október 11)

:11:


----------



## Nikolettedit (2010 Október 11)

1


----------



## Nikolettedit (2010 Október 11)

2


----------



## Nikolettedit (2010 Október 11)

3


----------



## Nikolettedit (2010 Október 11)

4


----------



## Nikolettedit (2010 Október 11)

5


----------



## Nikolettedit (2010 Október 11)

6


----------



## Nikolettedit (2010 Október 11)

7


----------



## Nikolettedit (2010 Október 11)

8


----------



## Nikolettedit (2010 Október 11)

9


----------



## Nikolettedit (2010 Október 11)

10


----------



## Nikolettedit (2010 Október 11)

11


----------



## Nikolettedit (2010 Október 11)

12


----------



## Nikolettedit (2010 Október 11)

13


----------



## Nikolettedit (2010 Október 11)

14


----------



## Nikolettedit (2010 Október 11)

15


----------



## Nikolettedit (2010 Október 11)

16


----------



## Nikolettedit (2010 Október 11)

17


----------



## Nikolettedit (2010 Október 11)

18


----------



## Nikolettedit (2010 Október 11)

19


----------



## Nikolettedit (2010 Október 11)

20


----------



## dormy75 (2010 Október 11)

köszönöm a lehetőséget


----------



## dormy75 (2010 Október 11)

21


----------



## dormy75 (2010 Október 11)

22


----------



## dormy75 (2010 Október 11)

23


----------



## dormy75 (2010 Október 11)

24


----------



## dormy75 (2010 Október 11)

25


----------



## dormy75 (2010 Október 11)

26


----------



## dormy75 (2010 Október 11)

27


----------



## dormy75 (2010 Október 11)

28


----------



## dormy75 (2010 Október 11)

29


----------



## dormy75 (2010 Október 11)

30


----------



## dormy75 (2010 Október 11)

31


----------



## dormy75 (2010 Október 11)

32


----------



## dormy75 (2010 Október 11)

33


----------



## dormy75 (2010 Október 11)

34


----------



## dormy75 (2010 Október 11)

35


----------



## zenesz88 (2010 Október 11)

jó ez az oldal.


----------



## dormy75 (2010 Október 11)

36


----------



## zenesz88 (2010 Október 11)

köszi


----------



## dormy75 (2010 Október 11)

jó fej aki kitalálta


----------



## zenesz88 (2010 Október 11)

37


----------



## zenesz88 (2010 Október 11)

38


----------



## dormy75 (2010 Október 11)

39


----------



## zenesz88 (2010 Október 11)

2010


----------



## zenesz88 (2010 Október 11)

2009


----------



## zenesz88 (2010 Október 11)

3+2


----------



## dormy75 (2010 Október 11)

40


----------



## zenesz88 (2010 Október 11)

gg


----------



## zenesz88 (2010 Október 11)

2011


----------



## zenesz88 (2010 Október 11)

még több v-zoy midit.


----------



## zenesz88 (2010 Október 11)

40


----------



## zenesz88 (2010 Október 11)

41


----------



## zenesz88 (2010 Október 11)

42


----------



## dormy75 (2010 Október 11)

köszi


----------



## zenesz88 (2010 Október 11)

43


----------



## Nickym (2010 Október 11)




----------



## zenesz88 (2010 Október 11)

0015


----------



## zenesz88 (2010 Október 11)

0016


----------



## Nickym (2010 Október 11)

unatkozok...


----------



## zenesz88 (2010 Október 11)

0017


----------



## xcabbage (2010 Október 11)

1. itt vok


----------



## Nickym (2010 Október 11)

:s


----------



## zenesz88 (2010 Október 11)

0018


----------



## Nickym (2010 Október 11)




----------



## zenesz88 (2010 Október 11)

019  már csak 1 .


----------



## Nickym (2010 Október 11)

:'(


----------



## zenesz88 (2010 Október 11)

_*20. hozzászólás*_


----------



## Nickym (2010 Október 11)




----------



## zenesz88 (2010 Október 11)

2010. 10. 11.


----------



## xcabbage (2010 Október 11)

7. itt vok


----------



## Nickym (2010 Október 11)

...


----------



## Nickym (2010 Október 11)

ich möchte schon zu hause sein...


----------



## xcabbage (2010 Október 11)

9. itt vok


----------



## Nickym (2010 Október 11)




----------



## xcabbage (2010 Október 11)

11. itt vok


----------



## Nickym (2010 Október 11)

yeah


----------



## xcabbage (2010 Október 11)

13. itt vok


----------



## xcabbage (2010 Október 11)

15. itt vok


----------



## Nickym (2010 Október 11)

szia kedves xcabbage!


----------



## Nickym (2010 Október 11)

11*54=594


----------



## xcabbage (2010 Október 11)

17. itt vok


----------



## Nickym (2010 Október 11)

15. üzenet


----------



## Nickym (2010 Október 11)

látom nem vagy valami kommunikatív állapotodban...


----------



## xcabbage (2010 Október 11)

19. itt vok


----------



## Nickym (2010 Október 11)

Ubz (l)


----------



## zenesz88 (2010 Október 11)

*letöltés?*

Hogy lehet letölteni? mert meg van a 20 hozzászólás, meg bőven a 2 nap reg,


----------



## Nickym (2010 Október 11)

hát én még gyűjtöm a 20 hozzásszólást, szal nem tudom... de mindjárt meglesz


----------



## Nickym (2010 Október 11)

de rem hogy letölthetem végre, mert megőrülök ha nem...


----------



## Nickym (2010 Október 11)

20!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nickym (2010 Október 11)

+1


----------



## xcabbage (2010 Október 11)

3


----------



## xcabbage (2010 Október 11)

6


----------



## xcabbage (2010 Október 11)

8


----------



## dormy75 (2010 Október 11)

10


----------



## dormy75 (2010 Október 11)

12


----------



## dormy75 (2010 Október 11)

14


----------



## dormy75 (2010 Október 11)

sajna nekem sem sikerül a letöltés!!!!!!!!
mi a teendő ilyenkor???????


----------



## sulyoka (2010 Október 11)

melitta írta:


> 7, sziasztokkiss



:d


----------



## tyotya (2010 Október 11)

én most nézem meg, hogy hol is járok


----------



## tyotya (2010 Október 11)

7?


----------



## tyotya (2010 Október 11)

húú az kevéske!


----------



## tyotya (2010 Október 11)

laár andrás : a hülyeságről


----------



## tyotya (2010 Október 11)

Igazam van, nem?


----------



## tyotya (2010 Október 11)

De! 11!


----------



## tyotya (2010 Október 11)

De még mennyire igazam van..., Nem?


----------



## tyotya (2010 Október 11)

De! 13!


----------



## tyotya (2010 Október 11)

há' mé'? Nem?


----------



## tyotya (2010 Október 11)

De! 15!


----------



## tyotya (2010 Október 11)

Vagy nem? De! Vagy nem? Há' mé, nem?


----------



## tyotya (2010 Október 11)

De! 17


----------



## tyotya (2010 Október 11)

!!!


----------



## tyotya (2010 Október 11)

De lehet hogy nem!!! Nem?


----------



## tyotya (2010 Október 11)

De! 201!


----------



## tyotya (2010 Október 11)

ja nem! 21!


----------



## elist (2010 Október 11)

Én is


----------



## judit198205 (2010 Október 11)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Ancsi0717 (2010 Október 11)

hali!!!


----------



## elek963 (2010 Október 11)

Beköszönök,


----------



## elek963 (2010 Október 11)

én is


----------



## elek963 (2010 Október 11)

csupán csak azért?


----------



## elek963 (2010 Október 11)

csak ezért, mert csupa jó dologra leltem itten!


----------



## elek963 (2010 Október 11)

..amit máshol..


----------



## elek963 (2010 Október 11)

nem találol!


----------



## elek963 (2010 Október 11)

gondoltam akkor miért ne..


----------



## elek963 (2010 Október 11)

pötyöghetnék én is be..


----------



## elek963 (2010 Október 11)

negyedszáz hozzászóllást(?)...


----------



## elek963 (2010 Október 11)

akár önmagamhoz is,


----------



## elek963 (2010 Október 11)

talán nekem sem árt,


----------



## elek963 (2010 Október 11)

beszélgetnem magammal


----------



## elek963 (2010 Október 11)

csak az a fránya


----------



## elek963 (2010 Október 11)

20 másodperc


----------



## elek963 (2010 Október 11)

várakozás


----------



## elek963 (2010 Október 11)

a kissé dühítő


----------



## elek963 (2010 Október 11)

de leküzdöm valahogyan


----------



## elek963 (2010 Október 11)

ez már itten tizennyolc


----------



## elek963 (2010 Október 11)

lassan nyerő leszek(?)


----------



## elek963 (2010 Október 11)

vagy talán


----------



## elek963 (2010 Október 11)

miután elértem


----------



## elek963 (2010 Október 11)

újabb feladatok


----------



## elek963 (2010 Október 11)

várnak rám?


----------



## elek963 (2010 Október 11)

talán még 25


----------



## elek963 (2010 Október 11)

hozzászóllást kell kreálnom?


----------



## elek963 (2010 Október 11)

..na az vicces lenne!


----------



## imre3 (2010 Október 11)

szia!


----------



## elek963 (2010 Október 11)

Szia
Leszek én valamikr "Állandó tag"? egyáltalán


----------



## kipilla30 (2010 Október 11)

itt


----------



## kipilla30 (2010 Október 11)

14


----------



## kipilla30 (2010 Október 11)

13


----------



## kipilla30 (2010 Október 11)




----------



## kipilla30 (2010 Október 11)

11


----------



## kipilla30 (2010 Október 11)

10


----------



## csencse (2010 Október 11)




----------



## csencse (2010 Október 11)




----------



## csencse (2010 Október 11)




----------



## csencse (2010 Október 11)




----------



## imre3 (2010 Október 11)

Köszi, Melitta! kiss


----------



## csencse (2010 Október 11)




----------



## csencse (2010 Október 11)




----------



## imre3 (2010 Október 11)

:wink::wink::wink:


----------



## imre3 (2010 Október 11)

:wink::wink::wink:


----------



## csencse (2010 Október 11)




----------



## imre3 (2010 Október 11)

:wink::wink::wink::wink::wink::wink:


----------



## csencse (2010 Október 11)




----------



## csencse (2010 Október 11)




----------



## csencse (2010 Október 11)




----------



## csencse (2010 Október 11)




----------



## imre3 (2010 Október 11)

1


----------



## csencse (2010 Október 11)




----------



## csencse (2010 Október 11)




----------



## csencse (2010 Október 11)




----------



## csencse (2010 Október 11)

:-x:-x:-x:-x


----------



## csencse (2010 Október 11)

:6::6::6::6::6::6:


----------



## csencse (2010 Október 11)

:8::8::8::8::8:


----------



## csencse (2010 Október 11)

:..::..::..::..::..:


----------



## csencse (2010 Október 11)

:neutral::neutral::neutral::neutral::neutral:


----------



## csencse (2010 Október 11)

kisskisskisskisskiss


----------



## imre3 (2010 Október 11)

2


----------



## imre3 (2010 Október 11)

3


----------



## imre3 (2010 Október 11)

4


----------



## imre3 (2010 Október 11)

5


----------



## imre3 (2010 Október 11)

6


----------



## imre3 (2010 Október 11)

7


----------



## imre3 (2010 Október 11)

8


----------



## imre3 (2010 Október 11)

9


----------



## imre3 (2010 Október 11)

10


----------



## imre3 (2010 Október 11)

11


----------



## imre3 (2010 Október 11)

12


----------



## imre3 (2010 Október 11)

13


----------



## imre3 (2010 Október 11)

14


----------



## Márt75 (2010 Október 11)

Sziasztok! Jöttem összegyűjteni még tíz hozzászólást!


----------



## Márt75 (2010 Október 11)

-Hová szaladsz, vízipók?


----------



## Márt75 (2010 Október 11)

-Keresem a békát!


----------



## imre3 (2010 Október 11)

Hello mindenki!


----------



## Márt75 (2010 Október 11)

-Mért nem húzol kiscipőt?


----------



## Márt75 (2010 Október 11)

-Gyorsabb így mezétláb!


----------



## Márt75 (2010 Október 11)

-Miért futsz ily sebesen?


----------



## Márt75 (2010 Október 11)

-Én leszek a násznagy: ma tartják a lagziját a békakirálynak...


----------



## Márt75 (2010 Október 11)

-Hol lesz a lakodalom?


----------



## Márt75 (2010 Október 11)

-A királyi házban: sásból, nádból épített tavi palotában...


----------



## Márt75 (2010 Október 11)

-Hát a mennyasszony ki lesz, békakirály párja?


----------



## Márt75 (2010 Október 11)

-Hetedhét mocsárnak a legszebb békalánya...


----------



## kati62 (2010 Október 11)

Udvozlet Nagyszalontarol!


----------



## Zsamika (2010 Október 11)

1


----------



## Zsamika (2010 Október 11)

2


----------



## Zsamika (2010 Október 11)

3


----------



## Zsamika (2010 Október 11)

4


----------



## Zsamika (2010 Október 11)

5


----------



## Cicatrix (2010 Október 11)

*Köszönet*



Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


 
Szia! Köszönöm szépen!


----------



## Zsamika (2010 Október 11)

6


----------



## puppys (2010 Október 11)

kiss


----------



## Zsamika (2010 Október 11)

7


----------



## Cicatrix (2010 Október 11)

*Köszönet*



Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


 
Szia! Köszönöm szépen.


----------



## Zsamika (2010 Október 11)

8


----------



## Zsamika (2010 Október 11)

9


----------



## puppys (2010 Október 11)

1


----------



## Zsamika (2010 Október 11)

10


----------



## puppys (2010 Október 11)

2


----------



## Zsamika (2010 Október 11)

10


----------



## Zsamika (2010 Október 11)

1111


----------



## puppys (2010 Október 11)

5


----------



## puppys (2010 Október 11)

10


----------



## puppys (2010 Október 11)

12


----------



## puppys (2010 Október 11)

25


----------



## Zsamika (2010 Október 11)

13


----------



## machinegunner (2010 Október 11)

**

Szia Melitta köszi


----------



## kati62 (2010 Október 11)

Megis mit szamoltok?


----------



## kati62 (2010 Október 11)

Vagy mindenki bemondja a szerencseszamat?


----------



## kati62 (2010 Október 11)

Nem valaszoltok?-hogy tudjam en is.


----------



## Zsamika (2010 Október 11)

14


----------



## kati62 (2010 Október 11)

Akkor 7


----------



## kati62 (2010 Október 11)

Jo,legyen 14


----------



## kati62 (2010 Október 11)

Nekem most, vegul is nyolc


----------



## kati62 (2010 Október 11)

"Úgy álljunk az életben, mint a kemény szikla az örökké háborgó tengerben: szilárdan és elmozdíthatatlanul." (Joshi Bharat)


----------



## kati62 (2010 Október 11)

Mivel mindennek meg kell adnunk az árát, amit kapunk vagy elveszünk ezen a világon, és habár ambíciókat kergetni valóban megéri, súlyosan fizetnünk kell, hogy elnyerhessük őket.(Lucy Maud Montgomery)


----------



## kati62 (2010 Október 11)

Légy okosabb, mint a többi ember, de ne áruld el nekik! H. Jackson Brown


----------



## Zsamika (2010 Október 11)

15


----------



## kati62 (2010 Október 11)

Mások hibáiból kell tanulnod. Nem élhetsz olyan sokáig, hogy mindet magad kövesd el. M. Dale Baughman


----------



## gyorsika76 (2010 Október 11)

:d


----------



## kati62 (2010 Október 11)

Minden testet öltött dolgunk nemzője a gondolat. Szepes Mária


----------



## kati62 (2010 Október 11)

Néha fizetnünk kell a tévedéseinkért. Lőrincz L. László


----------



## kati62 (2010 Október 11)

Ha szerelembe esel, fájdalomnak leszel kitéve. Alison Weir


----------



## kati62 (2010 Október 11)

Magyarnak lenni: tudod, mit jelent?
Magasba vágyva, tengni egyre - lent;
Mosolyogva, mint a méla őszi táj,
Nem panaszolni senkinek, mi fáj. Sajó Sándor


----------



## kati62 (2010 Október 11)

Embernek születtél, s ezért nem kívánom tőled, hogy megbocsáss az embereknek. Értsd meg őket, és hallgass. Márai Sándor


----------



## Zsamika (2010 Október 11)

16


----------



## Zsamika (2010 Október 11)

17


----------



## kati62 (2010 Október 11)

Lehet, hogy máshol jó, de mi, akár tetszik, akár nem, itt vagyunk. Robert Merle


----------



## kati62 (2010 Október 11)

Az egyetlen helyes út: elfogadni az emberekben, ami jó, és türelmesen elviselni, ami rossz. William Somerset Maugham


----------



## Zsamika (2010 Október 11)

18


----------



## Zsamika (2010 Október 11)

19


----------



## Zsamika (2010 Október 11)

20


----------



## Zsamika (2010 Október 11)

2010


----------



## Arweg (2010 Október 11)

1


----------



## Arweg (2010 Október 11)

2


----------



## Arweg (2010 Október 11)

4


----------



## risus (2010 Október 11)

*?*

Jaj-jaj, tavaly regisztráltam, 20-at hozzá szóltam, és nem tudok letölteni.


----------



## IzBe (2010 Október 11)

Helló mindenkinek!


----------



## J Bea85 (2010 Október 11)

sziasztok (11)


----------



## kolasflakon (2010 Október 11)

Sziasztok Mindenki


----------



## saslik (2010 Október 11)

16?


----------



## saslik (2010 Október 11)

Nem, már csak 13!


----------



## saslik (2010 Október 11)

12!


----------



## saslik (2010 Október 11)

11...


----------



## saslik (2010 Október 11)

Fele megvan!


----------



## hhunor (2010 Október 11)

*ha igy kell...*

elso hozzasolas


----------



## hhunor (2010 Október 11)

masodik


----------



## saslik (2010 Október 11)

Egyedembegyeden


----------



## hhunor (2010 Október 11)

az egyik fiam 5 eves


----------



## hhunor (2010 Október 11)

a kozepso 7 es hegedul


----------



## hhunor (2010 Október 11)

a legidosebb 9 es csellozik


----------



## hhunor (2010 Október 11)

en is vettem hegedut


----------



## saslik (2010 Október 11)

helikoptergépágyúcső..


----------



## hhunor (2010 Október 11)

ez a franya husz masodperc


----------



## hhunor (2010 Október 11)

citeram mar van, meg sok furulyam


----------



## hhunor (2010 Október 11)

kobzaztam is


----------



## hhunor (2010 Október 11)

gardonom is van, csak szetszaradt


----------



## saslik (2010 Október 11)

Perzsa borjúnyárs


----------



## hhunor (2010 Október 11)

meg 10 maradt


----------



## hhunor (2010 Október 11)

ket kutyank is van


----------



## hhunor (2010 Október 11)

Samu es Mazsola, labrador retriver


----------



## hhunor (2010 Október 11)

kezd unalmassa valni


----------



## hhunor (2010 Október 11)

akkor enekeljunk


----------



## saslik (2010 Október 11)

Beragadt a controllerem!


----------



## hhunor (2010 Október 11)

da a gyerekek mar alszanak


----------



## hhunor (2010 Október 11)

az asszony is


----------



## saslik (2010 Október 11)

Bejött a macskám.


----------



## hhunor (2010 Október 11)

mit meg nem teszek egy kottaert


----------



## hhunor (2010 Október 11)

szerencse, hogy nem kell 2 napot varnom


----------



## hhunor (2010 Október 11)

meg 2008-ban regisztraltam


----------



## hhunor (2010 Október 11)

nem is tudtam. Ha, megvan a 20!


----------



## saslik (2010 Október 11)

Jaj már belefáradtam:5:


----------



## hhunor (2010 Október 11)

nem kiirta, hogy meg nem jogosultam...


----------



## saslik (2010 Október 11)

De próbálok kitartani!


----------



## saslik (2010 Október 11)

Az se most volt


----------



## saslik (2010 Október 11)

Ami késik az nem múlik


----------



## saslik (2010 Október 11)

Mission accomplished!


----------



## saslik (2010 Október 11)

Egyenesen át!


----------



## saslik (2010 Október 11)

S 22-es csapdája


----------



## sütő (2010 Október 11)

*Sziasztok*

Sziasztok, benéztem ide.


----------



## Fcastle (2010 Október 11)

jelen1


----------



## Fcastle (2010 Október 11)

ez már 2


----------



## Fcastle (2010 Október 11)

majd jön a 3


----------



## sütő (2010 Október 11)

*Én hozzá*

szólnék


----------



## sütő (2010 Október 11)

még


----------



## Fcastle (2010 Október 11)

ezután a 4es


----------



## sütő (2010 Október 11)

néhá


----------



## Fcastle (2010 Október 11)

suto vezetsz 1-el


----------



## sütő (2010 Október 11)

nyat


----------



## sütő (2010 Október 11)

hehe


----------



## Fcastle (2010 Október 11)

gyorsabb vagy


----------



## sütő (2010 Október 11)

még kell


----------



## Fcastle (2010 Október 11)

te mire gyúrsz itt?


----------



## sütő (2010 Október 11)

hajrá FCastle!


----------



## Fcastle (2010 Október 11)

én egy könyvre


----------



## sütő (2010 Október 11)

könyvet akarok letölteni


----------



## sütő (2010 Október 11)

)


----------



## Fcastle (2010 Október 11)

pedig 2009 márciusában még nem kellett poszt


----------



## sütő (2010 Október 11)

na még


----------



## Fcastle (2010 Október 11)

úgy tűnik azóta szigorodott


----------



## sütő (2010 Október 11)

valami változott


----------



## Fcastle (2010 Október 11)

de legalább már tudjuk...


----------



## sütő (2010 Október 11)

úgy túl könnyű volt


----------



## Fcastle (2010 Október 11)

... hogy egyikünk se bot


----------



## sütő (2010 Október 11)

figyi


----------



## Fcastle (2010 Október 11)

úgy tűnik kanadában


----------



## sütő (2010 Október 11)

a két napot így is ki kell várni, nem?


----------



## Fcastle (2010 Október 11)

lazábbak a jogvédők


----------



## sütő (2010 Október 11)

mingyá' kiderül


----------



## Fcastle (2010 Október 11)

bizony


----------



## sütő (2010 Október 11)

lehet...vagy nagyobb halakra mennek


----------



## Fcastle (2010 Október 11)

én 2009-ben reggeltem


----------



## sütő (2010 Október 11)

úgy veszik, hogy ez reklám


----------



## sütő (2010 Október 11)

akkor majd várok


----------



## Fcastle (2010 Október 11)

akkor is olvasnivalóért jöttem


----------



## Fcastle (2010 Október 11)

vagy nem olvasnak magyarul


----------



## Fcastle (2010 Október 12)

megéri


----------



## Fcastle (2010 Október 12)

mert olyan kincsek is vannak, amik forgalomban már nem kaphatóak


----------



## Fcastle (2010 Október 12)

na jo8 én léptem aludni!


----------



## silenced (2010 Október 12)

*1*

1


----------



## silenced (2010 Október 12)

*2*

2


----------



## tpmr (2010 Október 12)

*Üdv.*

Kellemes Hálaadást mindenkinek! Szeretném végre megnézni a felrakott keresztszemes mintákat.


----------



## silenced (2010 Október 12)

*3*

3


----------



## silenced (2010 Október 12)

4


----------



## silenced (2010 Október 12)

5


----------



## silenced (2010 Október 12)

6


----------



## silenced (2010 Október 12)

7


----------



## silenced (2010 Október 12)

8


----------



## silenced (2010 Október 12)

9


----------



## silenced (2010 Október 12)

10


----------



## silenced (2010 Október 12)

112


----------



## silenced (2010 Október 12)

12


----------



## silenced (2010 Október 12)

13


----------



## silenced (2010 Október 12)

14


----------



## silenced (2010 Október 12)

15


----------



## silenced (2010 Október 12)

16


----------



## silenced (2010 Október 12)

17


----------



## silenced (2010 Október 12)

18


----------



## silenced (2010 Október 12)

19


----------



## silenced (2010 Október 12)

20


----------



## gatto1978 (2010 Október 12)

*a*

akkor


----------



## gatto1978 (2010 Október 12)

kuldok


----------



## gatto1978 (2010 Október 12)

gyorsan par hozzaszolast


----------



## gatto1978 (2010 Október 12)

nagyjabol 3000 ekonyvem van


----------



## gatto1978 (2010 Október 12)

ha valamit keresel, fordulj hozzam bizalommal emailban


----------



## gatto1978 (2010 Október 12)

sajnos listam viszont nincsen


----------



## gatto1978 (2010 Október 12)

tehat kerdezni kell


----------



## gatto1978 (2010 Október 12)

maskepp nem megy


----------



## gatto1978 (2010 Október 12)

sf


----------



## gatto1978 (2010 Október 12)

1


----------



## gatto1978 (2010 Október 12)

wef


----------



## gatto1978 (2010 Október 12)

dfadfwefa


----------



## gatto1978 (2010 Október 12)

13


----------



## gatto1978 (2010 Október 12)

14


----------



## gatto1978 (2010 Október 12)

15


----------



## gatto1978 (2010 Október 12)

16


----------



## gatto1978 (2010 Október 12)

17


----------



## gatto1978 (2010 Október 12)

18


----------



## gatto1978 (2010 Október 12)

19


----------



## gatto1978 (2010 Október 12)

20


----------



## k781 (2010 Október 12)

1


----------



## k781 (2010 Október 12)

4


----------



## k781 (2010 Október 12)

8


----------



## k781 (2010 Október 12)

13


----------



## k781 (2010 Október 12)

2


----------



## k781 (2010 Október 12)

6


----------



## k781 (2010 Október 12)

7


----------



## k781 (2010 Október 12)

9


----------



## k781 (2010 Október 12)

21


----------



## k781 (2010 Október 12)

22


----------



## k781 (2010 Október 12)

23


----------



## k781 (2010 Október 12)

24


----------



## k781 (2010 Október 12)

25


----------



## k781 (2010 Október 12)

26


----------



## k781 (2010 Október 12)

27


----------



## k781 (2010 Október 12)

28


----------



## k781 (2010 Október 12)

29


----------



## k781 (2010 Október 12)

30


----------



## k781 (2010 Október 12)

31


----------



## k781 (2010 Október 12)

32


----------



## bogimoncsi (2010 Október 12)

Sziasztok, nagyon jó ez az oldal!


----------



## bogimoncsi (2010 Október 12)

Én is szeretnék letölteni ezért "gyűjtöm" a hozzászólásaimat.


----------



## bogimoncsi (2010 Október 12)

“Gyűjtjük az adatokat, dolgokat, embereket, ötleteket, “mélyenszántó tapasztalatokat”, anélkül, hogy megértenénk lényegüket… De néha eljönnek más idők is. Amikor megálljt parancsolunk magunknak. Nyugodtan elüldögélünk valahol. Elveszünk egymásra rakódott emlékeink halma alatt. Figyelünk, és meghalljuk, amint egy másik világ halk szellői susogni kezdenek.”
(*James Carroll*)


----------



## bogimoncsi (2010 Október 12)

“A megfelelő szó megteszi hatását, de soha egyetlen szó sem lehet olyan hatásos, mint egy jól időzített szünet.” (*Mark Twain*)


----------



## bogimoncsi (2010 Október 12)

“Egyetlen parancs van, a többi csak tanács:
igyekezz úgy érezni, gondolkozni, cselekedni, hogy mindennek javára legyél.
Egyetlen ismeret van, a többi csak toldás:
Alattad a föld, fölötted az ég, benned a létra.”
(Weöres Sándor)


----------



## bogimoncsi (2010 Október 12)

“Az ember nem az adott körülmények, hanem az általa választott hozzáállás folytán boldog.” (*Hugh Downs*)


----------



## bogimoncsi (2010 Október 12)

“Aki énekelni akar, midnig talál dalt hozzá.” (*svéd közmondás*)


----------



## bogimoncsi (2010 Október 12)

“Ne rohanj, és ne emészd magad. Csak látogatóba jöttél ide, ezért állj meg és érezd a virágok illatát.” (*Walter Hagen*)


----------



## bogimoncsi (2010 Október 12)

Ne sirass a fejfámnál állva!
Nem vagyok ott,
Nem alszom.
Ezernyi fúvó szél vagyok,
A hó gyémántragyogása vagyok.
Az érett magba zárt napsugár vagyok.
Őszi eső vagyok.
Ha nyugodt reggelen felébredsz,
Az égre kelő madarak
Fürge szárnycsapása vagyok.
A csillagok éji fénye vagyok.
Ne sirass a fejfámnál állva!
Nem vagyok ott,
Nem alszom.
(*Mary Frye*)​


----------



## bogimoncsi (2010 Október 12)

“Úgy vélem, csakis egyszer élhetjük meg az életet. Ha tehát akad bennem jóság, amit kimutathatok, vagy akad olyan jó cselekedet, amivel megkönnyíthetem bármely embertársam életét, most kell megtennem, nem késlekedhetem vagy feledkezhetem meg erről, hiszen soha többé nem fogok erre járni.”
(*William Penn*)


----------



## bogimoncsi (2010 Október 12)

“Az élet rövid, ezért nincs sok időnk megörvendeztetni azok szívét, akik velünk együtt utaznak ezen a ködös úton. Siessünk hát szeretni! Siessünk kedvesek lenni.” (*Henri-Frédéric Amiel*)


----------



## bogimoncsi (2010 Október 12)

“Őrizkedjünk azoktól, akik lekicsinylik törekvéseinket! A törpék mindig így tesznek, míg az igazán nagyok azt éreztetik velünk, hogy mi is azzá válhatunk.” (*Mark Twain*)


----------



## bogimoncsi (2010 Október 12)

“Gondolkodásmódunk befészkeli magát életünkbe. Erősebb befolyást gyakorol ránk, mint legmeghittebb társas kapcsolataink. Legbizalmasabb barátaink nem alakíthatnak annyit életünkön, mint dédelgetett gondolataink.” (*J. W. Teal*)


----------



## bogimoncsi (2010 Október 12)

“Megkaphatsz bármit, ha eléggé akarod. Csak olyan túláradó lelkesedéssel kell akarnod, amely kitör a tested fogságából és eggyé válik a mindenséget teremtő erőkkel.” (*Sheila Graham*


----------



## bogimoncsi (2010 Október 12)

“Nagy akaraterő nélkül nincs nagy tehetség sem.” (*Honoré De Balzac*)


----------



## bogimoncsi (2010 Október 12)

“A győzni akarás mit sem ér, ha nincs meg az akaraterőnk a felkészüléshez.” (*Juma Ikangaa*)


----------



## bogimoncsi (2010 Október 12)

“Sok kis ember sok kis helyen, miközben sok kis dolgot megtesz, megváltoztathatja a világ arcát.” (*Mandinka szólásmondás, Afrika*)


----------



## bogimoncsi (2010 Október 12)

“Az élet egyik legszebb jutalma, hogy miközben az ember másokon segít, egyben önmagán is segít.” (*Ralph Waldo Emerson*)


----------



## bogimoncsi (2010 Október 12)

“A boldogsághoz két út vezet. Vagy csökkentjük a vágyainkat, vagy növeljük lehetőségeinket. Ha bölcs vagy, mindkettőt megteszed.” (*Benjamin Franklin*)


----------



## bogimoncsi (2010 Október 12)

“Ha padlón vagy, szedj fel onnan valamit!” (*Sophie Magory*)


----------



## bogimoncsi (2010 Október 12)

“Tanulj a múltból. Ne érj úgy életed végére, hogy azt érezd, nem is éltél igazán. Sokan, amikor elérnek arra a pontra, hogy el kell hagyniuk a földi világot, utoljára még meglátják az örömet és szépséget, amely csak azért nem lehetett az övék, mert féltek élni.” (*Clearwater*)


----------



## zozzino (2010 Október 12)

1


----------



## zozzino (2010 Október 12)

2


----------



## zozzino (2010 Október 12)

3


----------



## zozzino (2010 Október 12)

4


----------



## zozzino (2010 Október 12)

5


----------



## zozzino (2010 Október 12)

6


----------



## zozzino (2010 Október 12)

7


----------



## zozzino (2010 Október 12)

8


----------



## zozzino (2010 Október 12)

9


----------



## zozzino (2010 Október 12)

10


----------



## skinzone (2010 Október 12)




----------



## skinzone (2010 Október 12)

2


----------



## skinzone (2010 Október 12)

3


----------



## skinzone (2010 Október 12)

4


----------



## skinzone (2010 Október 12)

5


----------



## skinzone (2010 Október 12)

6


----------



## skinzone (2010 Október 12)

7


----------



## zozzino (2010 Október 12)

11


----------



## skinzone (2010 Október 12)

8


----------



## zozzino (2010 Október 12)

12


----------



## skinzone (2010 Október 12)

9


----------



## skinzone (2010 Október 12)

10


----------



## zozzino (2010 Október 12)

13


----------



## zozzino (2010 Október 12)

14


----------



## skinzone (2010 Október 12)

12


----------



## zozzino (2010 Október 12)

15


----------



## skinzone (2010 Október 12)

13


----------



## zozzino (2010 Október 12)

16


----------



## skinzone (2010 Október 12)

14


----------



## zozzino (2010 Október 12)

17


----------



## skinzone (2010 Október 12)

15


----------



## zozzino (2010 Október 12)

18


----------



## skinzone (2010 Október 12)

16


----------



## zozzino (2010 Október 12)

19


----------



## skinzone (2010 Október 12)

17


----------



## skinzone (2010 Október 12)

18


----------



## zozzino (2010 Október 12)

Uff


----------



## skinzone (2010 Október 12)

19


----------



## skinzone (2010 Október 12)

20


----------



## vatomi (2010 Október 12)

ez hanyadik hozzaszolaso?


----------



## vatomi (2010 Október 12)

még mindig nemtudok tolteni


----------



## mizus (2010 Október 12)

Köszöntök mindenkit!


----------



## Zahire (2010 Október 12)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg




Üdvözlök mindenkit !


----------



## mizus (2010 Október 12)

Nagyon örülök, hogy rátaláltam erre az oldalra!


----------



## Zahire (2010 Október 12)

Üdvözlök mindenkit !


----------



## Zahire (2010 Október 12)

Üdvözlöm Dienes Bélát Torontóban!


----------



## mizus (2010 Október 12)

Kellene gyorsan a 20 hsz, ezért írok ide mindenfélét!:444:


----------



## Zahire (2010 Október 12)

Hát hogy s mint vagytok ?


----------



## Zahire (2010 Október 12)

Üdvözlöm Mizust !


----------



## to3 (2010 Október 12)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


szép napot


----------



## mizus (2010 Október 12)

Hellóóóóó!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## to3 (2010 Október 12)

Zahire írta:


> Üdvözlöm Mizust !


kiss


----------



## mizus (2010 Október 12)

Neked is üdv Zahire!


----------



## mizus (2010 Október 12)

És to3-nak is egy nagy üdvözlet!!!


----------



## to3 (2010 Október 12)

to3 írta:


> szép napot


üdv mindenkinek


----------



## Zahire (2010 Október 12)

Bocs a hülyeségekért de nekem is kellene a 20 hozzászólás !


----------



## to3 (2010 Október 12)

to3 írta:


> üdv mindenkinek


:11:


----------



## mizus (2010 Október 12)

Nagyon örülök a szép időnek, igazán kellemes ez a napsütés! Csak úgy cirógat!
És te Zahire! Hogy, s mint?


----------



## to3 (2010 Október 12)

to3 írta:


> :11:


nagyon le akarok tölteni valamit


----------



## mizus (2010 Október 12)

:``: :88:


----------



## to3 (2010 Október 12)

:88::88::88:


to3 írta:


> nagyon le akarok tölteni valamit


----------



## mizus (2010 Október 12)

Aranyos kis smile-k vannak itt!


----------



## mizus (2010 Október 12)

kiss de édes ez is!


----------



## to3 (2010 Október 12)

to3 írta:


> :88::88::88:


kösz


----------



## mizus (2010 Október 12)

:55: pillangóka


----------



## to3 (2010 Október 12)

to3 írta:


> kösz


na még 5 kell


----------



## to3 (2010 Október 12)

to3 írta:


> na még 5 kell


már csak 4


----------



## mizus (2010 Október 12)

ügyesek vagytok, nyomjuk még!:4:


----------



## to3 (2010 Október 12)

to3 írta:


> már csak 4


3


----------



## mizus (2010 Október 12)

nekem 8, de igyekszem


----------



## to3 (2010 Október 12)

to3 írta:


> 3


kettö


----------



## mizus (2010 Október 12)

megy ez nekem


----------



## to3 (2010 Október 12)

to3 írta:


> kettö


egy és reménykedek


----------



## mizus (2010 Október 12)

kisskisskisskisskisskisskisskisskisskisskisskisskisskisskisskisskisskisskisskisskisskisskisskisskisskisskisskisskisskisskisskisskisskisskisskisskisskisskisskisskisskisskisskisskisskisskisskisskisskisskisskisskisskisskisskisskisskisskisskiss


----------



## to3 (2010 Október 12)

to3 írta:


> egy és reménykedek


zéro


----------



## mizus (2010 Október 12)

még 5


----------



## mizus (2010 Október 12)

gratula to3!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mizus (2010 Október 12)

csak 3


----------



## mizus (2010 Október 12)

még 2 és vége


----------



## mizus (2010 Október 12)

van még itt vki?


----------



## mizus (2010 Október 12)

:0:


----------



## mizus (2010 Október 12)

:ugras: hurrá sikerült!


----------



## vatomi (2010 Október 12)

énnekem megvan a 20 uzenet, de nem tolthetek...


----------



## to3 (2010 Október 12)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


már tul vagyok a 20 üzeneten és még mindig nem engedi letölteni amit szeretnék


----------



## to3 (2010 Október 12)

to3 írta:


> már tul vagyok a 20 üzeneten és még mindig nem engedi letölteni amit szeretnék


vagy az üzenet és a hozzászólás nem ugyanaz?


----------



## Zahire (2010 Október 12)

Jó ez az oldal.


----------



## Zahire (2010 Október 12)

Üdvözlet to3-nak !


----------



## Zahire (2010 Október 12)

Melitta szerint jónak kell lennie így is.


----------



## Zahire (2010 Október 12)

Jó lenne ha már meg lenne a 20...


----------



## to3 (2010 Október 12)

Melitta írta:


> 1, jelen


kedves melitta! Mi az oka annak ,hogy 20 üzenet után sem tölthetek le és régen reg.tag vagyok?


----------



## Zahire (2010 Október 12)

Milyen lehet az idő Kanadában ?


----------



## Zahire (2010 Október 12)

Már régebben tag vagyok.


----------



## Zahire (2010 Október 12)

De még nem igazán tudtam mit írni.


----------



## Zahire (2010 Október 12)

Mint ahogyan most sem tudok....


----------



## Kanari_Jozsi (2010 Október 12)

1


----------



## Kanari_Jozsi (2010 Október 12)

2


----------



## Kanari_Jozsi (2010 Október 12)

3


----------



## Zahire (2010 Október 12)

Segíthetne valaki...


----------



## Zahire (2010 Október 12)

Szevasz Kanári Józsi !


----------



## Zahire (2010 Október 12)

Talán nekem is fog sikerülni ?


----------



## Zahire (2010 Október 12)

Lassan meg lesz a hozzászólások száma.


----------



## Zahire (2010 Október 12)

Már csak kettőt kell írni.


----------



## Zahire (2010 Október 12)

És meg van a huszadik is.


----------



## Zahire (2010 Október 12)

Lehet , hogy sikerülni fog ???


----------



## Zahire (2010 Október 12)

Nekem még mindig nem enged letölteni.


----------



## Petiix (2010 Október 12)

Ez vicces


----------



## Petiix (2010 Október 12)

Zahire milyen szorgalmas vagy


----------



## Petiix (2010 Október 12)

összedumálnál velem még 17 hozzászólást?


----------



## Zahire (2010 Október 12)

Szeva Petiix !Igyexem , de nem enged továbbra sem.


----------



## Petiix (2010 Október 12)

lálálálá


----------



## Petiix (2010 Október 12)

jah, lehet kell neki egy kis idő, mire összeszámolja


----------



## Zahire (2010 Október 12)

Mi lenne ha közvetlenül a feltöltőnek írnék ?


----------



## Petiix (2010 Október 12)

de szépen süt a nap, sálálálálá


----------



## Petiix (2010 Október 12)

nem tudom


----------



## Petiix (2010 Október 12)

azt írták 2 nap meg 20 értelmes hozzászólás.. 
ezekben nem sok értelem van


----------



## Zahire (2010 Október 12)

Sikerült !!!!


----------



## Zahire (2010 Október 12)

Végül is olvasható és nem zagyvaság...


----------



## Zahire (2010 Október 12)

Na én most elköszönök , üdv mindenkinek !!!


----------



## Istibácsi (2010 Október 12)

Sziasztok!

Jó ez az oldal, de így tök felesleges a 20 hozzászólás, na mind1 én is írok vmit


----------



## Petiix (2010 Október 12)

inkább töltsd le nekem amit akarok 
vagy legalább másold ide a linket


----------



## Petiix (2010 Október 12)

Üdv Istibá


----------



## venoki (2010 Október 12)




----------



## Istibácsi (2010 Október 12)

Én letölteném, de nem tudom..még kell jópár hsz..


----------



## Petiix (2010 Október 12)

nincs valakinél egy energiaital? fáj a fejem :S


----------



## Petiix (2010 Október 12)

Zahire cimbire gondoltam.. dehát hiába a közös múlt, az elcsevegett 4-5 közös hozzászólás, csak így itt hagyott...


----------



## Petiix (2010 Október 12)

sáááááláláállálá


----------



## Petiix (2010 Október 12)

ez mondjuk értelmetlen volt


----------



## venoki (2010 Október 12)




----------



## Petiix (2010 Október 12)

hopp, mindjárt ebéd 
ki mit eszik?


----------



## Petiix (2010 Október 12)

ha már így "canadahun", nem tud valaki kint valami jó melót? bár gondolom kanadai kevés van itt


----------



## Petiix (2010 Október 12)

addíg írjátok ide az ajánlatokat 
jó étv mindenkinek!


----------



## venoki (2010 Október 12)




----------



## venoki (2010 Október 12)




----------



## timcsi2000 (2010 Október 12)

szia1


----------



## timcsi2000 (2010 Október 12)

szia2


----------



## timcsi2000 (2010 Október 12)

szia3


----------



## timcsi2000 (2010 Október 12)

4


----------



## timcsi2000 (2010 Október 12)

5


----------



## timcsi2000 (2010 Október 12)

6


----------



## timcsi2000 (2010 Október 12)

7


----------



## timcsi2000 (2010 Október 12)

8


----------



## timcsi2000 (2010 Október 12)

9


----------



## timcsi2000 (2010 Október 12)

10


----------



## demjenn (2010 Október 12)

Eszemben sincs nevetni, Nagyon szép amit teszel!

Köszi az eligazitást!


----------



## timcsi2000 (2010 Október 12)

11


----------



## timcsi2000 (2010 Október 12)

12


----------



## Petiix (2010 Október 12)

na itte


----------



## Petiix (2010 Október 12)

Timcsi azt üzeni a modi, hogy ezek nem értelmes hozzászólások, és nem veszik figyelembe...


----------



## Petiix (2010 Október 12)

Semmi állásajánlat? ejj.. lehet aranyat kéne mosni..


----------



## demjenn (2010 Október 12)

Nagyon jók, ilyesmit már én is kerestem, de nem találtam, köszönöm


----------



## demjenn (2010 Október 12)

Nahát, fantasztikusak, köszi az ötletet!


----------



## demjenn (2010 Október 12)

Szuper, ezt én is kipróbálom!


----------



## timcsi2000 (2010 Október 12)

13


----------



## timcsi2000 (2010 Október 12)

14


----------



## timcsi2000 (2010 Október 12)

15


----------



## hzs11 (2010 Október 12)

Üdvözlök mindenkit!


----------



## demjenn (2010 Október 12)

Sziasztok!


----------



## timcsi2000 (2010 Október 12)

16


----------



## timcsi2000 (2010 Október 12)

17


----------



## timcsi2000 (2010 Október 12)

18


----------



## timcsi2000 (2010 Október 12)

19


----------



## timcsi2000 (2010 Október 12)

20


----------



## timcsi2000 (2010 Október 12)

21


----------



## demjenn (2010 Október 12)

ez érdekes formája a gyors üziknek xixixix


----------



## demjenn (2010 Október 12)

Elfelejtettem, üdv mindenkinek


----------



## demjenn (2010 Október 12)

Na jó, még mindig nem enged böngészni, pedig már nagyon kiváncsi vagoyk


----------



## demjenn (2010 Október 12)

annyira, hogy már irni sem tudok rendesen, Vagyok, pedig tudok


----------



## gyurczy (2010 Október 12)

*A szükséges 20 hozzászólás *

Szükségem van 20 hozzászólásra, hogy "elérjek" egy e-book-ot.
bocsi


----------



## gyurczy (2010 Október 12)

Szükségem van 20 hozzászólásra, hogy "elérjek" egy e-book-ot.
bocsi


----------



## gyurczy (2010 Október 12)

3. Szükségem van 20 hozzászólásra, hogy "elérjek" egy e-book-ot.
bocsi


----------



## gyurczy (2010 Október 12)

4. Szükségem van 20 hozzászólásra, hogy "elérjek" egy e-book-ot.
bocsi


----------



## gyurczy (2010 Október 12)

5. Szükségem van 20 hozzászólásra, hogy "elérjek" egy e-book-ot.
bocsi


----------



## gyurczy (2010 Október 12)

6. Szükségem van 20 hozzászólásra, hogy "elérjek" egy e-book-ot.
bocsi


----------



## gyurczy (2010 Október 12)

7. Szükségem van 20 hozzászólásra, hogy "elérjek" egy e-book-ot.
bocsi


----------



## gyurczy (2010 Október 12)

8. Szükségem van 20 hozzászólásra, hogy "elérjek" egy e-book-ot.
bocsi


----------



## gyurczy (2010 Október 12)

9. Szükségem van 20 hozzászólásra, hogy "elérjek" egy e-book-ot.
bocsi


----------



## gyurczy (2010 Október 12)

10. Szükségem van 20 hozzászólásra, hogy "elérjek" egy e-book-ot.
bocsi


----------



## gyurczy (2010 Október 12)

11. Szükségem van 20 hozzászólásra, hogy "elérjek" egy e-book-ot.
bocsi


----------



## gyurczy (2010 Október 12)

12. Szükségem van 20 hozzászólásra, hogy "elérjek" egy e-book-ot.
bocsi


----------



## gyurczy (2010 Október 12)

13. Szükségem van 20 hozzászólásra, hogy "elérjek" egy e-book-ot.
bocsi


----------



## gyurczy (2010 Október 12)

14. Szükségem van 20 hozzászólásra, hogy "elérjek" egy e-book-ot.
bocsi


----------



## gyurczy (2010 Október 12)

15. Szükségem van 20 hozzászólásra, hogy "elérjek" egy e-book-ot.
bocsi


----------



## gyurczy (2010 Október 12)

16. Szükségem van 20 hozzászólásra, hogy "elérjek" egy e-book-ot.
bocsi


----------



## gyurczy (2010 Október 12)

17. Szükségem van 20 hozzászólásra, hogy "elérjek" egy e-book-ot.
bocsi


----------



## gyurczy (2010 Október 12)

18. Szükségem van 20 hozzászólásra, hogy "elérjek" egy e-book-ot.
bocsi


----------



## gyurczy (2010 Október 12)

19. Szükségem van 20 hozzászólásra, hogy "elérjek" egy e-book-ot.
bocsi


----------



## gyurczy (2010 Október 12)

20. Szükségem van 20 hozzászólásra, hogy "elérjek" egy e-book-ot.
bocsi


----------



## gyurczy (2010 Október 12)

Elnézést az elözőekért, remélem nem sértettem meg semilyen szabályt 

Jártam már ezen oldalon régebben is és akkor is nagyon hasznos dokumentumokat sikerült elérnem tözsde-személyiség fejlesztés témakörben.
Most meg itt leltem meg egyedül a "Kérdezd meg Alízt" című könyvet. 

Gratula az igényes tudástár-ért!

Üdv:gy.


----------



## Rebecha (2010 Október 12)

.


----------



## szlv.gnt (2010 Október 12)

Csak ezen az oldalon találtam meg a Kisszámoló feladatgyűjteményt.
A gyűjtögetés alatt/közben a különböző témák átnézése során hasznos, értelmes, időnként mosolygásra indító hozzászólásokkal találkoztam.
Már ezért is megérte belépni 

üdv szlv


----------



## kipilla30 (2010 Október 12)

Jó reggelt!


----------



## kipilla30 (2010 Október 12)

8


----------



## kipilla30 (2010 Október 12)

7


----------



## kipilla30 (2010 Október 12)

6


----------



## Rebecha (2010 Október 12)

kedvelem ezt te kedves ember.


----------



## kipilla30 (2010 Október 12)

5


----------



## Rebecha (2010 Október 12)

szia!
Magyar nyelvű?Köszi!


----------



## Rebecha (2010 Október 12)

3


----------



## Rebecha (2010 Október 12)

még egy.


----------



## Rebecha (2010 Október 12)

.


----------



## Rebecha (2010 Október 12)

“Gyűjtjük az adatokat, dolgokat, embereket, ötleteket, “mélyenszántó tapasztalatokat”, anélkül, hogy megértenénk lényegüket… De néha eljönnek más idők is. Amikor megálljt parancsolunk magunknak. Nyugodtan elüldögélünk valahol. Elveszünk egymásra rakódott emlékeink halma alatt. Figyelünk, és meghalljuk, amint egy másik világ halk szellői susogni kezdenek.”
(*James Carroll*)


----------



## Rebecha (2010 Október 12)

“A megfelelő szó megteszi hatását, de soha egyetlen szó sem lehet olyan hatásos, mint egy jól időzített szünet.” (*Mark Twain*)


----------



## Rebecha (2010 Október 12)

“Megkaphatsz bármit, ha eléggé akarod. Csak olyan túláradó lelkesedéssel kell akarnod, amely kitör a tested fogságából és eggyé válik a mindenséget teremtő erőkkel.” (*Sheila Graham*)


----------



## kipilla30 (2010 Október 12)

4


----------



## venoki (2010 Október 12)




----------



## venoki (2010 Október 12)




----------



## traxx (2010 Október 12)

*Szia Melitta!*



Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg



Köszönöm a lehetőséget! Gyerekkori kedvencem a "Tréfás kedvű Jack" című szám, ezt oly nagyon szeretném letölteni! 

Traxx Rio de Kőbányáról:..:


----------



## eaposztrof (2010 Október 12)

ajánlom mindenkinek gondolatébresztőül: http://twitter.com/mindfighter


----------



## szlv.gnt (2010 Október 12)

Lehet, hogy buta kérdés, de azért felteszem:
Ha megvan a 20 hozzászólásom honnan fogom tudni, hogy aktív taggá váltam? Vagy a nevem alatt lévő státusz fog megváltozni?
Köszönöm, aki válaszol!

Igen a neved alatti státuszod változik


----------



## kipilla30 (2010 Október 12)

3


----------



## kipilla30 (2010 Október 12)

2


----------



## kipilla30 (2010 Október 12)




----------



## kipilla30 (2010 Október 12)




----------



## eaposztrof (2010 Október 12)

"A madarat arra teremtettem, hogy repüljön, téged pedig arra, hogy szeretve légy."


----------



## huanito (2010 Október 12)

*Ez remek lehetoseg tavoli kapcsolatok letesitesere*

Ez remek lehetoseg tavoli kapcsolatok letesitesere


----------



## rolla (2010 Október 12)

20 vége!


----------



## huncutka5 (2010 Október 12)

ide mit kell írni?


----------



## huncutka5 (2010 Október 12)

hát nem is 2 üzenetem van,1-et elcsaklitztak.Még ilyet!!!


----------



## huncutka5 (2010 Október 12)

Hogyan kell mosolyogni?


----------



## huncutka5 (2010 Október 12)




----------



## huncutka5 (2010 Október 12)

megtaláltam


----------



## huncutka5 (2010 Október 12)

mikor lesz már 20?


----------



## huncutka5 (2010 Október 12)

Na akkor vicceket írok legalább!


----------



## huncutka5 (2010 Október 12)

Indul


----------



## huncutka5 (2010 Október 12)

Keleti bölcsesség

Egy nő kérdezi:
- Mester, nem értem miért van AZ, hogy ha egy férfi több nővel
Szeretkezik akkor bajnok hírében áll. Ellenben, ha egy nő szeretkezik
több férfivel, azon nyomban kurvának tekintik. Ez nem igazságtalanság?
A Mester válaszol:
- Erőltesd meg magad és gondolkozz.. .egy kulcs, amely több zárat is
Kinyit, AZ "mester" kulcs, elismerésre méltó. Ellenben, ha egy zárat
több, különböző kulccsal lehet kinyitni.... Semmire se jó.
Bölcs szavak...... gondolatébresztő !!!


----------



## huncutka5 (2010 Október 12)

Egy nő a nőgyógyásznál széthúzza a blúzát:
- Nézze doktor úr, mióta hormonkezelést ad, nagyon szőrösödik a mellem.
- Asszonyom, sajnos ez a kezelés mellékhatása. A hasa is szőrös?
- Igen, egészen a tökömig...


----------



## huncutka5 (2010 Október 12)

A belgyógyász tud mindent, de nem csinál semmit.
A sebész nem tud semmit, de mindent csinál.
A boncmester tud mindent, megcsinál mindent, csak későn.


----------



## huncutka5 (2010 Október 12)

Doki a sorozáson: - Tolja le a nadrágját hajoljon előre!
- Dohányzik?
Újonc: - Miért, kormos?


----------



## huncutka5 (2010 Október 12)

Gyanútlanul mentem hazafelé a kocsmából, mikor hirtelen felcsapódott a járda!


----------



## huncutka5 (2010 Október 12)

- Miért kell a nőnek inkább szépnek, mint okosnak lennie?
- Mert a férfiaknak sokkal könnyebb nézelődni, mint gondolkozni...


----------



## huncutka5 (2010 Október 12)

- Mit mond az elefánt a meztelen férfinek?
- ???
- Aranyos, de fel tudod szedni ezzel a mogyorót?


----------



## huncutka5 (2010 Október 12)

Pszichológiai vizsgálat
- Állva szokott vizelni?
- Igen, persze.
- Általában vagy minden esetben?
- Hát ha sza..k, azért külön nem állok fel!


----------



## huncutka5 (2010 Október 12)

A dohányosok korábban halnak, később kagylónak öltöztek a jelmezbálon...


----------



## huncutka5 (2010 Október 12)

A sikerhez vezető út, karbantartás miatt zárva!!!!


----------



## huncutka5 (2010 Október 12)

Megvan a húsz!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## andrisa (2010 Október 12)

Hát, sziasztok!


----------



## pacuska (2010 Október 12)

Hát, sziasztok!
És akkor most ezt hússzor?


----------



## traxx (2010 Október 12)

*1*

Hihi!


----------



## traxx (2010 Október 12)

*2*

Semmi nem igaz, és a fatál is tévedés


----------



## traxx (2010 Október 12)

ugyehogyugye


----------



## traxx (2010 Október 12)

ma


----------



## Arweg (2010 Október 12)

5


----------



## traxx (2010 Október 12)

vagy


----------



## traxx (2010 Október 12)

holnap?


----------



## traxx (2010 Október 12)

Hja, jó kis Orion-Ikarusok...


----------



## Arweg (2010 Október 12)

6


----------



## traxx (2010 Október 12)

Hiányoznak


----------



## traxx (2010 Október 12)

Most a Nabi is klassz!


----------



## Arweg (2010 Október 12)

7


----------



## Angel69 (2010 Október 12)

Sziasztok!

Csak hozzá kellene szólnom a dolgokhoz.
Most megteszem!


----------



## traxx (2010 Október 12)

Kaposváron is van


----------



## Arweg (2010 Október 12)

8


----------



## traxx (2010 Október 12)

Hallgatunk (vagyis olvasunk)!


----------



## Arweg (2010 Október 12)

9


----------



## Angel69 (2010 Október 12)

:d


----------



## traxx (2010 Október 12)

De az európai kivitel


----------



## Angel69 (2010 Október 12)

3


----------



## Arweg (2010 Október 12)

10


----------



## Angel69 (2010 Október 12)

Csak úgy írtam!


----------



## traxx (2010 Október 12)

tréfás kedvű jack. ismeritek?


----------



## kachorra (2010 Október 12)

sziasztok


----------



## traxx (2010 Október 12)

kájnproblem.


----------



## kachorra (2010 Október 12)

Soha ne félj kimondani azt, amiről egész lelkeddel tudod, hogy igaz.


----------



## Angel69 (2010 Október 12)

6


----------



## traxx (2010 Október 12)

Halihó!


----------



## Arweg (2010 Október 12)

11


----------



## kachorra (2010 Október 12)

Azon a napon válik az ember igazán felnőtté, amelyiken először nevet magán tiszta szívből.


----------



## kachorra (2010 Október 12)

A sikeres ember az, aki reggel felkel, este lefekszik, és közben azt csinálja, amihez kedve van.


----------



## traxx (2010 Október 12)

Úgy tégy másokkal, ahogy szeretnéd, hogy ők tegyenek veled.


----------



## Arweg (2010 Október 12)

12


----------



## kachorra (2010 Október 12)

A lehetetlen csupán egy nagy szó, amellyel a kis emberek dobálóznak, mert számukra könnyebb egy készen kapott világban élni, mint felfedezni magukban az erőt a változtatásra. A lehetetlen nem tény. Hanem vélemény. A lehetetlen nem kinyilvánítás. Hanem kihívás. A lehetetlen lehetőség. A lehetetlen múló pillanat. A lehetetlen nem létezik.


----------



## terpsikhore (2010 Október 12)

Itt vagyok, jelen.


----------



## kachorra (2010 Október 12)

Élni annyi, mint röhögni a halálon, és belehalni a röhögésbe.


----------



## kachorra (2010 Október 12)

Sokszor éreztem magam megsebezve, amikor elvesztettem azokat a férfiakat, akikbe szerelmes voltam. De ma már biztos vagyok benne, hogy nem lehet elveszíteni senkit, mivel birtokolni sem lehet senkit. Ez az igazi szabadság megtapasztalása: bírni a legfontosabb dolgot a világon, anélkül, hogy birtokolnánk.


----------



## traxx (2010 Október 12)

Más idegességétől ne te kapj gyomorfekélyt


----------



## Angel69 (2010 Október 12)

Tényleg egy-két jó kis idézet belefér.
Nekem most egy van.

"Add, amit adhatsz. Valaki számára talán nagyobb fontossággal bír majd, mint gondolnád."


----------



## Arweg (2010 Október 12)

13


----------



## kachorra (2010 Október 12)

A kutyám jön, hogy kitöltse a hűtlen barátok által hagyott űrt a szívemben. Nincs benne irigység, rosszakarat vagy gyűlölet. Nem árulja el a titkaimat, nem lesz féltékeny a sikereimre, és nem leli örömét a bánatomban.


----------



## kachorra (2010 Október 12)

A madarak megtanulnak énekelni, ami nem jelenti azt, hogy ezzel több élelemhez jutnának, megmenekülnének a ragadozóktól, vagy távol tarthatnák az élősködőket. (...) Azért énekelnek, hogy felhívják magukra a másik nem figyelmét, és fönntarthassák a fajukat.


----------



## Arweg (2010 Október 12)

14


----------



## traxx (2010 Október 12)

Valahogy a nőkkel jártam így...


----------



## Arweg (2010 Október 12)

15


----------



## traxx (2010 Október 12)

Hmm, jók!


----------



## kachorra (2010 Október 12)

Nem búcsúztunk el egymástól, de jól tudtuk, hogy a különéléssel a kapcsolatunk halálra ítéltetett. A telefon vagy a levelezés teljesen értelmetlen. Semminek sincs értelme, ha nem tudjuk átölelni egymást.


----------



## Arweg (2010 Október 12)

16


----------



## Angel69 (2010 Október 12)

Érdekes dolgot találtam a neten. Lehet, hogy másnak ez nem újdonság, nekem az.
Az atlantiszi gyűrű.


----------



## Arweg (2010 Október 12)

17


----------



## traxx (2010 Október 12)

A mosoly ingyen van, mégis úgy vigyáznak rá, mintha bármikor is elfogyna


----------



## Angel69 (2010 Október 12)

Most akarok egyet venni, de még nem tudom hol vegyem meg.


----------



## traxx (2010 Október 12)

Arról még nem hallottam


----------



## Arweg (2010 Október 12)

18


----------



## kachorra (2010 Október 12)

„Nem tehetek róla, még mindig szeretlek,
Pedig mindenki azt mondja felejtselek el.
Én tudom hogy ők mondják az igazat,
De az ember csak a szívére hallgat.
Nem tudlak elfelejteni pedig tudom sosem leszel
enyém.
Ébren álmodni, s felébredni, ez vagyok én.
Kívülről oly kemény vagy, mint a jég,
Pedig Benned még a gyerekkor él.
Ezért a jégcsapot felolvasztani nem tudom,
Pedig ha elolvadna, elmúlna minden bánatom,
Muszáj lenne elfelejtenem Téged,
De nem tudlak,
Mert valami ami Benned van: fogva tart.
A haverok, a barátok, mind ellene vannak,
De mit tegyek, porba döntsem álmaimat?
Igen, ezt kell tennem, akárhogy is fáj.
Mert a meséből nem lesz más, csak
a magány.
A szívem darabokra tört mint egy üvegpohár,
Megragasztani senki se tudja már.
De talán majd egyszer a pohárból újra pohár lesz,
S talán majd szívem is nyíló rózsa lesz,
Újra tud érezni,
Szerelmet szerelemért adni,
Mint a nyíló rózsa a kertben,
Így zárul le a fejezet:
Csak mi ketten,
Elfelejtettük ezt az álmot,
Cserébe mást kaptam, a valóságot!!!!”


----------



## Arweg (2010 Október 12)

19


----------



## Angel69 (2010 Október 12)

Én ingyen adom!


----------



## terpsikhore (2010 Október 12)

Csatlakozom az előttem szólóhoz. Állítólag az eredetije Mohamed Alitól származik, miszerint nincs lehetetlen, csak tehetetlen ember...
Impossible is just a big word thrown around by small men who find it easier to live in the world they've been given, than to explore the power they have to change it.
Impossible is not a fact. It's an opinion.
Impossible is not a declaration. It's a dare.
Impossible is potential.
Impossible is temporary.
IMPOSSIBLE IS NOTHING...


----------



## Arweg (2010 Október 12)

20


----------



## Angel69 (2010 Október 12)

Ma egész nap a netet böngésztem és találtam róla néhány képet. Ha érdekel küldhetek linket.


----------



## Arweg (2010 Október 12)

21


----------



## Angel69 (2010 Október 12)

Egészen jól haladok, már ez a 11. hozzászólásom!

Meg lesz a 20. 

Hihihi!!!


----------



## kachorra (2010 Október 12)

Elhagytál...
a szívem fáj.
hogy miért tetted, nem tudom,
de nem is baj, hagyjál nyugton.
egyedül akarok lenni,
a késeimet megélezni.
gödröd ásni, mérget venni,
s a puskát golyóval megtölteni.
bátran legyen nyugodt a lelked,
nem tudják majd meg, hogy te tetted.
csak a véremmel írom a falra a neved,
és 3 szót: azt hiszem szerettelek.
könnyeket se ejts, nem érdemes,
hülye voltam, hogy beléd estem.
később se gondolj rám, miért is tennéd,
remélem úgy jársz, ahogy én.
sokat kell majd könyörögnöm,
hogy Isten megbocsásson nekem,
hogy hagytam, hogy ennyit játszadozzál velem.
remélem az ördög befogadja lelkedet!


----------



## traxx (2010 Október 12)

miért van az, hogy már elértem a 20 hozzászólást, több mint 2 napja vagyok regisztrálva, és mégsem enged letölteni?


----------



## Arweg (2010 Október 12)

22


----------



## kachorra (2010 Október 12)

első szerelem csodája, meg ilyesmi. Hihetetlen, micsoda különbség van aközött, hogy olvasol valamiről, a moziban látod, vagy személyesen megtapasztalod.


----------



## kachorra (2010 Október 12)

Alkonyodik. A legkönnyebb időszak. De a legszomorúbb is, bizonyos tekintetben... egy újabb nap vége, az éjszaka visszatérte. Semmi sem olyan kiszámítható, mint a sötétség.


----------



## kachorra (2010 Október 12)

Nekem te vagy az életem. Te vagy az egyetlen dolog az életemben, aminek az elvesztése fájdalmat okozna


----------



## kachorra (2010 Október 12)

Felemelte a kezét, a szemén láttam, hogy vívódik, aztán gyorsan végigsimított ujja begyével az arccsontomon. A bőre ugyanolyan jeges volt, mint mindig, de ott, ahol megérintett, a bőröm ijesztően forró lett - mintha megégettem volna magam, csak még nem érezném a fájdalmat.


----------



## traxx (2010 Október 12)

Hm


----------



## kachorra (2010 Október 12)

Talán egy napon, évek múlva - ha majd a fájdalom elviselhetővé csillapul - képes leszek visszanézni arra a néhány rövid hónapra, amely mindig is életem legboldogabb időszaka marad.


----------



## Angel69 (2010 Október 12)

hűű ez érdekes.
Akkor hiába töröm magam?!


----------



## kachorra (2010 Október 12)

Bármennyire is erőlködtem, hogy ne gondoljak rá, nem azért küzdöttem, hogy elfelejtsem. Éppen hogy attól féltem - éjszakánként, amikor a hosszú álmatlanságból eredő kimerültség lerombolta az önvédelemre emelt falakat -, hogy elfelejtem, hogy a múlt kicsúszik a kezem közül. Hogy az agyam szita, és egy napon nem fogom tudni visszaidézni pontosan a szeme színét, a bőrének hűvös érintését, vagy a hajának a pontos árnyalatát. Azt nem engedhetem meg magamnak, hogy gondoljak rájuk, de elfelejtenem nem szabad őket.
Mert volt valami, amiben muszáj hinnem ahhoz, hogy tovább tudjak élni - tudnom kellett, hogy létezik valahol. Ez minden. Minden mást el tudok viselni. Feltéve, hogy ő létezik. Stephenie Meyer


----------



## kachorra (2010 Október 12)

Mit mondjak még, hogy higgy nekem? Nem álmodsz, halott sem vagy. Itt vagyok, és szeretlek. Mindig is szerettelek, és mindig is szeretni foglak. Mindig rád gondoltam, magam előtt láttam az arcod minden pillanatban, amíg távol voltam. Amikor azt mondtam, hogy már nem akarlak, az a legsötétebb szentségtörés volt.


----------



## Angel69 (2010 Október 12)

13


----------



## kachorra (2010 Október 12)

Megígérem: ez az utolsó alkalom, hogy látsz engem. Nem fogok visszajönni. Soha többet nem teszlek ki annak, aminek eddig. Ott folytathatod az életedet, ahol abbahagytad, nem foglak zaklatni többet. Olyan lesz, mintha nem is léteztem volna.


----------



## terpsikhore (2010 Október 12)

*Mosolyogj*, soha senki nem fog meggyanúsítani, hogy semmi okod rá


----------



## terpsikhore (2010 Október 12)

"Ha volt értelme létünknek, az épp értelmünk léte,
világunk teljességének egy picinyke letéte".


----------



## terpsikhore (2010 Október 12)

"Mély árokba zuhanva, de hegyfokra törve, hitember bízva, de erkölscben megdőlve, állok remegő testtel Uram teelőtted, hisz lelkemet, mint inda, már régen benőtted".


----------



## anasatumare (2010 Október 12)

Rezes villa, rezes kés;
Jösszte kéncsem, táncolj tés.


----------



## terpsikhore (2010 Október 12)

(Szia a nyuszi van apród?) - See a new see one up road


----------



## terpsikhore (2010 Október 12)

(Hol a nyuszi?) - Hole a new see?


----------



## terpsikhore (2010 Október 12)

(Péntek van szombaton) - Pain tech one some bat on


----------



## terpsikhore (2010 Október 12)

(Túrórudi) - Two row rou dee 
Bár azt gondolom a Túró Rudi hungarikum, legalábbis más országban még nem láttam párját - igaz nagy ez a világ


----------



## terpsikhore (2010 Október 12)

Ifjú vándor, hová mész? - If you one door, how a mace?


----------



## jakabs (2010 Október 12)

*(min20)*

elso


----------



## jakabs (2010 Október 12)

masodik


----------



## jakabs (2010 Október 12)

harmadik


----------



## jakabs (2010 Október 12)

negyedik


----------



## jakabs (2010 Október 12)

otodik


----------



## jakabs (2010 Október 12)

hatodik (2)


----------



## jakabs (2010 Október 12)

7


----------



## jakabs (2010 Október 12)

8


----------



## jakabs (2010 Október 12)

9


----------



## jakabs (2010 Október 12)

10


----------



## jakabs (2010 Október 12)

11


----------



## jakabs (2010 Október 12)

12


----------



## jakabs (2010 Október 12)

13


----------



## jakabs (2010 Október 12)

14


----------



## Angel69 (2010 Október 12)

14


----------



## jakabs (2010 Október 12)

15


----------



## jakabs (2010 Október 12)

16


----------



## Angel69 (2010 Október 12)

15


----------



## Angel69 (2010 Október 12)

16


----------



## jakabs (2010 Október 12)

17


----------



## Angel69 (2010 Október 12)

seventeen


----------



## jakabs (2010 Október 12)

18


----------



## Angel69 (2010 Október 12)

18


----------



## jakabs (2010 Október 12)

19


----------



## Angel69 (2010 Október 12)

20


----------



## jakabs (2010 Október 12)

20


----------



## Angel69 (2010 Október 12)

egyhíjjánhúsz


----------



## jakabs (2010 Október 12)

21 ?


----------



## Angel69 (2010 Október 12)

már csak két napot kell várnunk


----------



## Angel69 (2010 Október 12)

sietsz?


----------



## jakabs (2010 Október 12)

nem epp sietek, nem tudtam, hogy mostantol kezdve 2 nap...


----------



## szonibaba (2010 Október 12)

köszönök


----------



## szonibaba (2010 Október 12)

sziasztok


----------



## szonibaba (2010 Október 12)

mi a téma


----------



## szonibaba (2010 Október 12)

már csak 5


----------



## szonibaba (2010 Október 12)

nagyon szükségem van a letölthető anyagokra, 2 nap???!!!


----------



## szonibaba (2010 Október 12)

mi ez a szigor? már csak 3 hozzászólás


----------



## szonibaba (2010 Október 12)

2


----------



## szonibaba (2010 Október 12)

1


----------



## szonibaba (2010 Október 12)

és köszönöm köszönöm, már csak a 2 napot kell kivárnom


----------



## Lenoluy (2010 Október 12)

Jelen


----------



## Claymen192 (2010 Október 12)

hello mindenki!


----------



## Claymen192 (2010 Október 12)

eddig még sose találkoztam ilyen min20 üzenet dologgal.


----------



## Claymen192 (2010 Október 12)

érdekes, de nem bánom, olyan könyveket találtam amiket évek óta keresek hasztalanul


----------



## Claymen192 (2010 Október 12)

ezúton szeretném nagyon megköszönni , hogy elérhetővé tették


----------



## Claymen192 (2010 Október 12)

mivel még lesz 15 üzenetem. úgy gondoltam vicceket fogok bemásolgatni


----------



## Claymen192 (2010 Október 12)

mármint a kedvenc vicceimet


----------



## Claymen192 (2010 Október 12)

fából van és kocka?

üveg golyó


----------



## Claymen192 (2010 Október 12)

na jó mégse írogatok vicceket


----------



## Claymen192 (2010 Október 12)

fura dolog ez így


----------



## Claymen192 (2010 Október 12)

mintha magamba beszélgetnék


----------



## Claymen192 (2010 Október 12)

persze nem zavar, néha szoktam


----------



## Claymen192 (2010 Október 12)

de szerintem nem vagyok egyedül


----------



## Claymen192 (2010 Október 12)

no már lassan végzek


----------



## Claymen192 (2010 Október 12)

6151 oldal. nem semmi


----------



## Claymen192 (2010 Október 12)

soha nem értettem miért nem nyomtatják ki a könyveket ha igény van rá


----------



## Claymen192 (2010 Október 12)

pedig jó lenne


----------



## Claymen192 (2010 Október 12)

azt a 2-3 ezer forintot szerintem simán megéri


----------



## Claymen192 (2010 Október 12)

no most már tényleg végzek lassacskán


----------



## Claymen192 (2010 Október 12)

na jó volt magammal beszélgetni


----------



## Claymen192 (2010 Október 12)

nos, elértem 20. üzenetemhez. 
Köszönöm még egyszer a könyvek feltöltőinek.

További szép napot.


----------



## Claymen192 (2010 Október 12)

és a legjobbakat mindenkinek


----------



## pizsike23 (2010 Október 12)

1


----------



## pizsike23 (2010 Október 12)

2


----------



## pizsike23 (2010 Október 12)

szép napot mindenkinek


----------



## pizsike23 (2010 Október 12)

*34*

re


----------



## pizsike23 (2010 Október 12)

4-es


----------



## pizsike23 (2010 Október 12)

5kiss


----------



## pizsike23 (2010 Október 12)

8


----------



## pizsike23 (2010 Október 12)

7


----------



## pizsike23 (2010 Október 12)

9


----------



## pizsike23 (2010 Október 12)

1ó


----------



## pizsike23 (2010 Október 12)

11


----------



## pizsike23 (2010 Október 12)

12


----------



## pizsike23 (2010 Október 12)

14


----------



## pizsike23 (2010 Október 12)

15


----------



## pizsike23 (2010 Október 12)

18


----------



## pizsike23 (2010 Október 12)

2ö


----------



## pizsike23 (2010 Október 12)

még


----------



## pizsike23 (2010 Október 12)

na:4:


----------



## pizsike23 (2010 Október 12)




----------



## pizsike23 (2010 Október 12)

:d


----------



## scsilla (2010 Október 12)

*Szeretném összeszedni a 20 hozzászólást.*

1.


----------



## scsilla (2010 Október 12)

2.


----------



## scsilla (2010 Október 12)

3.


----------



## scsilla (2010 Október 12)

4.


----------



## scsilla (2010 Október 12)

5.


----------



## scsilla (2010 Október 12)

6.


----------



## pataki.evelin (2010 Október 12)

7.


----------



## andrisa (2010 Október 12)

jelen


----------



## halatt (2010 Október 12)

üdv
köszi szépen


----------



## halatt (2010 Október 12)

3


----------



## scsilla (2010 Október 12)

7


----------



## halatt (2010 Október 12)

4


----------



## scsilla (2010 Október 12)

8.


----------



## Moncsika35 (2010 Október 12)

Szia!

Köszönöm a segítségedet.


----------



## halatt (2010 Október 12)

5


----------



## Moncsika35 (2010 Október 12)

így tényleg gyorsan meg lesz a 20 hozzászólásom


----------



## halatt (2010 Október 12)

6


----------



## halatt (2010 Október 12)

7


----------



## izso1234 (2010 Október 12)

de lassú


----------



## scsilla (2010 Október 12)

9


----------



## halatt (2010 Október 12)

8


----------



## scsilla (2010 Október 12)

10


----------



## Moncsika35 (2010 Október 12)

még 18 kell:-(


----------



## izso1234 (2010 Október 12)

5


----------



## halatt (2010 Október 12)

nekem is kell még egy pár


----------



## izso1234 (2010 Október 12)

6


----------



## scsilla (2010 Október 12)

111


----------



## izso1234 (2010 Október 12)

7


----------



## halatt (2010 Október 12)

de majd csak összejön előbb vagy utóbb...


----------



## izso1234 (2010 Október 12)

8


----------



## halatt (2010 Október 12)

11


----------



## scsilla (2010 Október 12)

12


----------



## izso1234 (2010 Október 12)

9


----------



## halatt (2010 Október 12)

12


----------



## halatt (2010 Október 12)

13


----------



## halatt (2010 Október 12)

14


----------



## scsilla (2010 Október 12)

13


----------



## izso1234 (2010 Október 12)

10


----------



## halatt (2010 Október 12)

15


----------



## Moncsika35 (2010 Október 12)

lehet , hogy nem is jó helyen gyűjtögetem a hozzászólásokat


----------



## halatt (2010 Október 12)

16


----------



## Moncsika35 (2010 Október 12)

16


----------



## izso1234 (2010 Október 12)

11


----------



## scsilla (2010 Október 12)

20


----------



## halatt (2010 Október 12)

hmmm... mert talán nem számolja?


----------



## scsilla (2010 Október 12)

22


----------



## scsilla (2010 Október 12)

23


----------



## halatt (2010 Október 12)

mert nekem meg simán számlálja... ez már a 18. lesz


----------



## scsilla (2010 Október 12)

24


----------



## izso1234 (2010 Október 12)

12


----------



## izso1234 (2010 Október 12)

13


----------



## Moncsika35 (2010 Október 12)

A félénk ember, édes barátom, kígyónak nevezi a mákos rétest is.


----------



## halatt (2010 Október 12)

19


----------



## scsilla (2010 Október 12)

18


----------



## Moncsika35 (2010 Október 12)

nagyon lassan lesz ez meg))


----------



## izso1234 (2010 Október 12)

14


----------



## scsilla (2010 Október 12)

19


----------



## Moncsika35 (2010 Október 12)

A világ olyan, mint egy tükör. Látod? Mosolyogsz, és a barátaid visszamosolyognak.


----------



## halatt (2010 Október 12)

és az utcsó


----------



## izso1234 (2010 Október 12)

15


----------



## Moncsika35 (2010 Október 12)

Soha ne vitatkozz idiótákkal! Lesüllyedsz az ő szintjükre és legyőznek a rutinjukkal.


----------



## izso1234 (2010 Október 12)

16


----------



## halatt (2010 Október 12)

áááááá


----------



## scsilla (2010 Október 12)

20


----------



## izso1234 (2010 Október 12)

17


----------



## izso1234 (2010 Október 12)

18


----------



## Moncsika35 (2010 Október 12)

A nevetés a lélek csillanása.


----------



## izso1234 (2010 Október 12)

19


----------



## izso1234 (2010 Október 12)

20


----------



## Moncsika35 (2010 Október 12)

Nem lehet sokáig haragudni arra, aki megnevettet.


----------



## izso1234 (2010 Október 12)

21


----------



## Moncsika35 (2010 Október 12)

Ha ki tudjuk nevetni saját hülyeségünket, még nem lettünk teljesen hülyék.


----------



## izso1234 (2010 Október 12)

22


----------



## Moncsika35 (2010 Október 12)

Addig vagy fiatal, amíg nem veszed túl komolyan magad.


----------



## Moncsika35 (2010 Október 12)

A nevetés a legrövidebb távolság két ember között.


----------



## zsuvesz (2010 Október 12)

„ A tartalék kocsi rögtön lerobban, ha az autó, minek pótlására használják felmondja a szolgálatot. ”


----------



## Moncsika35 (2010 Október 12)

A mosoly helyeslést jelent, a nevetés gyakran kereken visszautasít.


----------



## zsuvesz (2010 Október 12)

Ha meg szeretnél állni, hogy kirúzsozd magad, minden forgalmi lámpa zöldre kapcsol.


----------



## Moncsika35 (2010 Október 12)

Akinek van humora, az mindent tud, akinek nincs, az mindenre képes.


----------



## Moncsika35 (2010 Október 12)

Az a nap, amelyik nevetés nélkül telik el, elvesztegetett idő.


----------



## zsuvesz (2010 Október 12)

A biztosítás mindenre kiterjed, csak arra nem, ami megtörténik.


----------



## Moncsika35 (2010 Október 12)

Ha megtanulsz nevetni saját hibáidon, akkor igen vidám évek elé nézel.


----------



## zsuvesz (2010 Október 12)

Minél forgalmasabb egy útvonal, annál többször építik át.


----------



## Moncsika35 (2010 Október 12)

Azon a napon válik az ember igazán felnőtté, amelyiken először nevet magán tiszta szívből.


----------



## zsuvesz (2010 Október 12)

Mindig tovább tart odaérni, mint vissza.


----------



## Moncsika35 (2010 Október 12)

Az értelem és az érzelem minden korban veszélyes.


----------



## zsuvesz (2010 Október 12)

A véletlenszerű események többnyire sorozatban fordulnak elő.


----------



## Moncsika35 (2010 Október 12)

Sokan mondják, hogy a szerelem az őrület egyik formája.


----------



## Moncsika35 (2010 Október 12)

sikerült


----------



## zsuvesz (2010 Október 12)

Ami jól kezdődik, rosszul fog végződni.


----------



## zsuvesz (2010 Október 12)

Csak aki tökéletesen ért valamit, tud róla mások számára érthetetlenül beszélni.


----------



## zsuvesz (2010 Október 12)

Akármi megy tönkre, valószínűleg épnek fog látszani.


----------



## zsuvesz (2010 Október 12)

Ha jól érzed magad, ne aggódj. El fog múlni.


----------



## zsuvesz (2010 Október 12)

1. Ha sokat veszítesz valaminek az elromlásával, légy résen.
2. Ha nem veszítesz semmit a változással, ne tégy semmit.
3. Ha sokat nyerhetsz a változással, ne tégy semmit.
4. HA mindegy, akkor mindegy.


----------



## zsuvesz (2010 Október 12)

Mosolyogj! A holnap rosszabb lesz a mánál.


----------



## zsuvesz (2010 Október 12)

A rejtett hibák sohasem maradnak rejtve.


----------



## zsuvesz (2010 Október 12)

Ha végre nekilátsz valaminek, előbb még valami mást kell csinálnod.


----------



## zsuvesz (2010 Október 12)

Ha rájöttél, hogy egy művelet négyféle módon mondhat csödöt, s mindegyiket kivéded, menten
fellép az ötödik.


----------



## zsuvesz (2010 Október 12)

A dicséret olyan, mint az árnyék. Aki utána fut, attól rohan, aki előle fut, azt követi.


----------



## zsuvesz (2010 Október 12)

Aki nagyon szereti önmagát, azt nem szeretik mások, mert tapintatból nem akarnak a vetélytársává válni.


----------



## zsuvesz (2010 Október 12)

Aki másokat ismer, okos. Aki magát ismeri, bölcs. Aki másokat legyőz, erős. Aki önmagát legyőzi, hős.


----------



## zsuvesz (2010 Október 12)

A szép rögtön kell. Az igazra alszunk egyet.


----------



## zsuvesz (2010 Október 12)

Akárhányszor lepleződik le egy hazugság, mindig lesznek akik elhiszik.


----------



## zsuvesz (2010 Október 12)

:d


----------



## zsuvesz (2010 Október 12)

Ne vesztegesd idődet arra, aki nem tart téged érdemesnek arra, hogy veled töltse.


----------



## boerika (2010 Október 12)

*Mindenkinek kívánom!*

*[FONT=H_Harrington]Csata Ernő: Újévi köszöntő[/FONT]*​ 
*A*[FONT=&quot]djon az új év,[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]amit a régi nem adott:[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]nevető örömet, édes bánatot;[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]adjon az is, aki még nem adott,[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]hidegben meleget, melegben árnyékot;[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]kálváriánkban könnyű keresztet,[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]szőlőtőkénkre nehéz gerezdet,[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]ha száraz a mezsgye adjon az ég,[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]bőséges esőt, de ne legyen jég;[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]fagyosszentek ne hozzanak veszélyt,[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]gazdaszívekben ébresszenek reményt;[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]minden haragos béküljön jóra,[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]kaszálókon viruljon pünkösdirózsa;[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]adjon az isten mindig jó napot,[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]templomainkban áldásos papot;[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]ültessenek a kertbe legalább egyet,[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]teremjenek fáink roskadva meggyet;[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]búzatáblákba kevesebb egeret,[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]adjon az isten puha kenyeret;[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]adjon nekünk, ha nem is kérünk,[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]boldog szerelmet, ameddig élünk.[/FONT]​​


----------



## Sharon76 (2010 Október 12)

*elengedhetetlen*


----------



## Sharon76 (2010 Október 12)

*elmerengve*


----------



## Sharon76 (2010 Október 12)

*megenberel*


----------



## Sharon76 (2010 Október 12)

*tehetetlen*


----------



## Sharon76 (2010 Október 12)

engedhetetlen


----------



## Sharon76 (2010 Október 12)

berreg


----------



## Sharon76 (2010 Október 12)

felemel


----------



## Sharon76 (2010 Október 12)

hengerel


----------



## Sharon76 (2010 Október 12)

betemet


----------



## Sharon76 (2010 Október 12)

tekereg


----------



## Endrej1950 (2010 Október 12)

Üdvözlök mindenkit.


----------



## Endrej1950 (2010 Október 12)

Szép napot,


----------



## Sharon76 (2010 Október 12)

fenegyerek


----------



## Sharon76 (2010 Október 12)

szeretem


----------



## Sharon76 (2010 Október 12)

menet


----------



## Endrej1950 (2010 Október 12)

jó időtöltést kívánok.


----------



## Sharon76 (2010 Október 12)

tenger


----------



## Sharon76 (2010 Október 12)

festene


----------



## Sharon76 (2010 Október 12)

kelletlen


----------



## Sharon76 (2010 Október 12)

kellemetlen


----------



## Endrej1950 (2010 Október 12)

Vetettem ma egy bukfencet, kíváncsian várom, mit arathatok.


----------



## Sharon76 (2010 Október 12)

kefe


----------



## Endrej1950 (2010 Október 12)

Üzenetet gyűjtögetek,


----------



## Sharon76 (2010 Október 12)

szerencse


----------



## Endrej1950 (2010 Október 12)

hogy öregbítsem a tagságomat.


----------



## Sharon76 (2010 Október 12)

elmegyek


----------



## Sharon76 (2010 Október 12)

belemegy


----------



## maya98 (2010 Október 12)

01


----------



## UKing (2010 Október 12)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


----------



## maya98 (2010 Október 12)

02


----------



## maya98 (2010 Október 12)

03


----------



## UKing (2010 Október 12)

balla84 írta:


> Itt is van egy digitalizált könyv, amit meg szeretnék szerezni.


----------



## maya98 (2010 Október 12)

04


----------



## maya98 (2010 Október 12)

05


----------



## UKing (2010 Október 12)

zozzino írta:


> 2


----------



## maya98 (2010 Október 12)

06


----------



## Szisza11 (2010 Október 12)

üdv. mindenkinek


----------



## UKing (2010 Október 12)

hugica77 írta:


> de nem válaszol


-


----------



## maya98 (2010 Október 12)

07


----------



## UKing (2010 Október 12)

maya98 írta:


> 02


----------



## maya98 (2010 Október 12)

08


----------



## UKing (2010 Október 12)

abc


----------



## UKing (2010 Október 12)

bcd


----------



## UKing (2010 Október 12)

cde


----------



## UKing (2010 Október 12)

def


----------



## UKing (2010 Október 12)

efg


----------



## UKing (2010 Október 12)

egh


----------



## UKing (2010 Október 12)

ghi


----------



## maya98 (2010 Október 12)

09


----------



## UKing (2010 Október 12)

hij


----------



## maya98 (2010 Október 12)

10


----------



## UKing (2010 Október 12)

ijk


----------



## UKing (2010 Október 12)

jkl


----------



## UKing (2010 Október 12)

klm


----------



## UKing (2010 Október 12)

lmn


----------



## maya98 (2010 Október 12)

*11*


----------



## UKing (2010 Október 12)

mno


----------



## UKing (2010 Október 12)

nop


----------



## cskism (2010 Október 12)

Szia,igazán köszi ezt a lehetőséget,még új vagyok az oldalon.Nem vagyok kanadai,de a legjobb könyveket itt lehet letölteni,és én élek/halok értük.


----------



## maya98 (2010 Október 12)

12


----------



## UKing (2010 Október 12)

opq


----------



## UKing (2010 Október 12)

pqr


----------



## maya98 (2010 Október 12)

13


----------



## maya98 (2010 Október 12)

14


----------



## maya98 (2010 Október 12)

15


----------



## cskism (2010 Október 12)

03


----------



## maya98 (2010 Október 12)

16


----------



## maya98 (2010 Október 12)

17


----------



## regi01 (2010 Október 12)

helló mindenkinek 1


----------



## regi01 (2010 Október 12)

helló mindenkinek ismét


----------



## maya98 (2010 Október 12)

18


----------



## regi01 (2010 Október 12)

ja


----------



## regi01 (2010 Október 12)

ok


----------



## regi01 (2010 Október 12)

5


----------



## maya98 (2010 Október 12)

19


----------



## regi01 (2010 Október 12)

nfl


----------



## maya98 (2010 Október 12)

végre 20


----------



## regi01 (2010 Október 12)

20?


----------



## regi01 (2010 Október 12)

éljen


----------



## cskism (2010 Október 12)

**

04


----------



## regi01 (2010 Október 12)

óóóóóóóóóóóó


----------



## cskism (2010 Október 12)

05


----------



## regi01 (2010 Október 12)

10


----------



## cskism (2010 Október 12)

06


----------



## regi01 (2010 Október 12)

hhúúúúúú


----------



## maya98 (2010 Október 12)

hm


----------



## regi01 (2010 Október 12)

20 sec?


----------



## cskism (2010 Október 12)

07


----------



## regi01 (2010 Október 12)

.


----------



## cskism (2010 Október 12)

08


----------



## regi01 (2010 Október 12)

..


----------



## regi01 (2010 Október 12)

hh


----------



## regi01 (2010 Október 12)

a


----------



## cskism (2010 Október 12)

09


----------



## regi01 (2010 Október 12)

mi


----------



## regi01 (2010 Október 12)

18


----------



## cskism (2010 Október 12)

10


----------



## regi01 (2010 Október 12)

?


----------



## regi01 (2010 Október 12)

20


----------



## cskism (2010 Október 12)

11


----------



## cskism (2010 Október 12)

12


----------



## cskism (2010 Október 12)

13


----------



## cskism (2010 Október 12)

14


----------



## regi01 (2010 Október 12)

21


----------



## cskism (2010 Október 12)

15


----------



## cskism (2010 Október 12)

16


----------



## cskism (2010 Október 12)

17


----------



## serien (2010 Október 12)

*Köszönöm!*

Köszönöm!


----------



## cskism (2010 Október 12)

18


----------



## cskism (2010 Október 12)

19


----------



## cskism (2010 Október 12)

20!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cskism (2010 Október 12)

1000szer is köszi


----------



## vilver (2010 Október 12)

Sziasztok! Küzdök a hozzászólásokért.


----------



## tamba (2010 Október 12)

*üzi*



Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


"Ha barátra van szükséged , neked is barátként kell viselkedned"


----------



## tamba (2010 Október 12)

sZIA ! Itt vagyok online ! Légyszi szólj hozzá ! 

Köszi tamba


----------



## tamba (2010 Október 12)

vilver írta:


> Sziasztok! Küzdök a hozzászólásokért.


Szia , én is azon vagyok hogy meglegyen a húsz hozzászólás !

tamba


----------



## tamba (2010 Október 12)

cskism írta:


> 20!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Szia ! Én is ezért küzdök !


----------



## csi123 (2010 Október 12)

**

Üdvözlet mindenkinek!


----------



## csi123 (2010 Október 13)

**

Ha írok egy hozzászólást, akkor azt miért a "Válasz Elküldése" gombbal kell elküldeni?


----------



## csi123 (2010 Október 13)

Miért nincs "Hozzászólás elküldése" gomb?


----------



## csi123 (2010 Október 13)

Jajj, de bonyolult. A hozzászólásnál válaszolni kell valamire?


----------



## kati790905 (2010 Október 13)

köszönöm, hogy segítesz!


----------



## kati790905 (2010 Október 13)

nagyon kedves tőled


----------



## csi123 (2010 Október 13)

Jó éjszakát!


----------



## kati790905 (2010 Október 13)

már beírtam több mint 20 hozzászólást, miéert nem engedi a rendszer?


----------



## kati790905 (2010 Október 13)

remélem én is csatlakozhatok


----------



## kati790905 (2010 Október 13)

jó éjt!


----------



## Vike811 (2010 Október 13)

Sziasztok!


----------



## qwfpzxcv (2010 Október 13)

*1*

1


----------



## qwfpzxcv (2010 Október 13)

*2*

2


----------



## qwfpzxcv (2010 Október 13)

*5*

5


----------



## qwfpzxcv (2010 Október 13)

*3*

3


----------



## qwfpzxcv (2010 Október 13)

*4*

4


----------



## qwfpzxcv (2010 Október 13)

*12*

12


----------



## qwfpzxcv (2010 Október 13)

13


----------



## qwfpzxcv (2010 Október 13)

15


----------



## qwfpzxcv (2010 Október 13)

16


----------



## qwfpzxcv (2010 Október 13)

q


----------



## qwfpzxcv (2010 Október 13)

4784


----------



## qwfpzxcv (2010 Október 13)

hgfdhsdf


----------



## qwfpzxcv (2010 Október 13)

hhhhhggggfd


----------



## qwfpzxcv (2010 Október 13)

mtuysmryxtxf


----------



## qwfpzxcv (2010 Október 13)

..mgfmghsszzzew


----------



## qwfpzxcv (2010 Október 13)

jyhtjnhhhf


----------



## qwfpzxcv (2010 Október 13)

bbbbytdesghea


----------



## qwfpzxcv (2010 Október 13)

fsdgsadff


----------



## qwfpzxcv (2010 Október 13)

mnnnntgfnf


----------



## qwfpzxcv (2010 Október 13)

vdsavvvvvawe


----------



## qwfpzxcv (2010 Október 13)

21?


----------



## fujitsu77 (2010 Október 13)

egy


----------



## fujitsu77 (2010 Október 13)

kettő


----------



## fujitsu77 (2010 Október 13)

három


----------



## fujitsu77 (2010 Október 13)

négy


----------



## fujitsu77 (2010 Október 13)

öt


----------



## fujitsu77 (2010 Október 13)

hat


----------



## fujitsu77 (2010 Október 13)

hét


----------



## fujitsu77 (2010 Október 13)

nyolc


----------



## fujitsu77 (2010 Október 13)

kilenc


----------



## fujitsu77 (2010 Október 13)

tíz


----------



## fujitsu77 (2010 Október 13)

tizenegy


----------



## fujitsu77 (2010 Október 13)

tizenkettő


----------



## fujitsu77 (2010 Október 13)

tizenhárom


----------



## fujitsu77 (2010 Október 13)

tizennégy


----------



## fujitsu77 (2010 Október 13)

tizenöt


----------



## fujitsu77 (2010 Október 13)

tizenhat


----------



## fujitsu77 (2010 Október 13)

tizenhét


----------



## fujitsu77 (2010 Október 13)

tizennyolc


----------



## fujitsu77 (2010 Október 13)

tizenkilenc


----------



## fujitsu77 (2010 Október 13)

húsz


----------



## fujitsu77 (2010 Október 13)

+egy


----------



## fujitsu77 (2010 Október 13)

Tovább is van , mondjam még ?


----------



## völgylakó (2010 Október 13)

JÓÓÓCAKÁT mindenkinek


----------



## ElessarHUN (2010 Október 13)

Első hozzászólás!
Nagyon klassz az oldal, ide fogok szokni


----------



## ElessarHUN (2010 Október 13)

kettő, második, első utáni első, harmadik előtti hsz


----------



## ElessarHUN (2010 Október 13)

A töbszörös gyilkossággal vádolt személyt villamos székbe ültetik.
- Van valami utolsó kívánsága? - mondja az őr.
- Igen
- És mi?
- Megfogná a kezem?


----------



## ElessarHUN (2010 Október 13)

Az ügyeletes tiszt felveszi a jegyzőkönyvet, s közben kérdezgeti a bejelentőt:
- El tudná mondani, milyen volt a támadója?
- Dőlt belőle az alkoholszag.
- Mégis, valami pontosabbat nem tud mondani?
- Azt hiszem, körtepálinka volt...


----------



## ElessarHUN (2010 Október 13)

Két rendőr barchobázik:
- Lehet vele repülni? - kérdezi az első.
- Hülye vagy, egy hamutartóval?


----------



## ElessarHUN (2010 Október 13)

Egyik este a rendőr odaszól a fiának:
- Fiam, te olyan hülye vagy, mint ez az asztal - és elkezd rajta kopogni.
Mire a srác:
- Papa, kopogtak!


----------



## gyik666 (2010 Október 13)

Szergej óriási monoklival a szeme alatt jelenik meg a munkahelyén.
Kollégái kérdezgetik, mi történt vele.
-Tegnap szakszervezeti gyűlés volt és Tamara, aki előttem ült, felállt, hogy felszólaljon.
Ekkor észrevettem, hogy a szoknyája becsípődött a fenekébe és kihúztam.
Erre akkora pofont adott, azt hittem az épület szakadt rám.
Pár hét múlva Szergej, ha lehet, még nagyobb monoklival jelenik meg.
Ismét kérdezgetik a kollégái, mi történt.
-Tegnap szakszervezeti gyűlés volt és Tamara, aki előttem ült, felállt, hogy felszólaljon.
Ekkor Nyikolaj, aki mellettem ült észrevette, hogy a szoknyája becsípődött a fenekébe és kihúzta. Én viszont tudtam, hogy nem szereti, ezért visszadugtam.


----------



## gyik666 (2010 Október 13)

Egy férfi épp kocog a parkban, amikor meglát egy száz éves körüli öregurat, amint ül az egyik padon és zokog. Közelebb megy hozzá, hadd lássa, mi a baj. Az öreg reszkető hangon azt mondja neki:
- Az élet nem is lehetne szebb. Egy 19 éves nimfomániás lánnyal élek együtt! Reggel, alighogy felébredünk, szex. Azután ágyba hozza a reggelimet. Miután elfogyasztottam azt, ismét szex, majd visszafeküdhetek aludni egy kicsit. Általában a városban ebédelünk, egy kedves kis
vendéglőben, aztán haza és ledőlhetek sziesztázni. Aztán szex, majd egész délután sportközvetítéseket és régi filmeket nézhetek a tévében, míg elkészül a vacsorával. Ah,' azt elfelejtettem mondani, hogy ő foglalkozására nézve szakácsnő. No, aztán vacsora után még egy kis szex, majd végre lefeküdhetek aludni egy ilyen megerőltető nap után.
A férfi meglepetten kiált fel:
- De hát ez a tökéletes életforma, amire mindig is vágytam! Akkor meg mi a fenének üldögél és pityereg itt, a parkban?
Mire az öregúr, könnyek közt:
- Nem jut eszembe, hol lakom ...


----------



## gyik666 (2010 Október 13)

Iskolába új tanárnő érkezik. Szuper figura, minden fiú imádja. Írni kezd a táblára. Janika felkiált:
- A tanító néni borotválja a jobb hónalját!
Erre begurul a tanítónő:
- Janika, mehetsz rögtön haza, ma nem akarlak még látni se. 
Másnap megint ir valamit a táblára, Janika felkiált: 
- A tanító néni borotválja a bal hónalját is!
Tanítónő:
- Neveletlen kölyök! Ezen a héten otthon maradsz, a szüleidet fel fogom hívni.
Hétfőn minden megy a rendjén, amíg a tanítónő eltöri véletlen a krétát és lehajol érte. Janika szó nélkül feláll és pakolja össze a cuccait:
- Azt hiszem, csak jövőre látjuk egymást ...


----------



## gyik666 (2010 Október 13)

Három pár reggelizik egy szálloda éttermében: egy fiatal, egy középkorú és egy idős házaspár.
A legfiatalabb feleség azt mondja a férjének:
- Ideadnád a cukrot, cukorfalatom?
A középkorú:
- Ideadnád a mézet, édesem?
A legidősebb pedig:
- Ideadnád a szalonnát, te disznó?


----------



## gyik666 (2010 Október 13)

- A feleségem lelépett a legjobb barátommal. Az igazat megvallva, hiányzik a fickó.


----------



## gyik666 (2010 Október 13)

Egy festőművész kiállítja a képeit egy galériában. Este, zárás előtt megkérdezi a galéria vezetőjétől:
- Volt ma érdeklődés a képeim iránt?
- Van egy jó hírem is és egy rossz is. - feleli a vezető. - Járt itt egy férfi, aki megkérdezte, hogy mennyivel fognak többet érni a festmények az ön halála után. Mondtam neki, hogy mindegyik a dupláját fogja érni. Erre meg is rendelt 15 képet.
- És mi a rossz hír?
- Hogy az ön orvosa volt.


----------



## gyik666 (2010 Október 13)

Idősebb házaspár napozik a tengerparton, az asszony elindul a víz felé. Odaszól a férjének:
- Gyere, Béla, feküdj a hullámra!
- Na ne, még élve se kívánlak!


----------



## gyik666 (2010 Október 13)

- Szeretsz, Marikám?
- Imádlak, Lajos.
- Akkor is, ha nincs annyi pénzem, mint Bélának?
- Ki az a Béla?
- Az egyik barátom.
- És...hol lakik?


----------



## gyik666 (2010 Október 13)

Móricka beszalad az apukájához:
- Apa, az ufók az ellenségeink vagy a barátaink?
- Miért kérded, Móricka?
- Mert anyát elrabolták.
- Akkor a barátaink!


----------



## gyik666 (2010 Október 13)

Az apa a gyerekével utazik a buszon. Az első megálló egy könyvesbolt előtt van.
- Apúúú! Vegyél nekem mesekönyveeet! Mesekönyvet akaroook! - mondja a gyerek.
- Nyugalom, Kristóf, nyugalom! - így az apa.
A következő megálló egy cukrászda előtt van.
- Apúúú! Vegyél nekem fagyííít! Fagyííít akaroook!
- Nyugalom, Kristóf, nyugalom!
A most leszálló ember mondja az apának:
- Hát tudja uram, hallatlan türelme van. Én már rég felpofoztam volna a kis Kristófot.
- Hát valóban nehezen türtőztetem magam. De egy dolgot félreért. A gyermekemet Kázmérnak hívják, Kristóf én vagyok.


----------



## gyik666 (2010 Október 13)

Amikor Churchill 80 éves lett, egy 30 év körüli újságíró kereste fel, hogy lefényképezze:
- Sir Winston, remélem, a 90. születésnapján is lefényképezhetem önt.
Churchill válasza:
- Miért ne? Maga egész jó bőrben van.


----------



## gyik666 (2010 Október 13)

Egy házaspár üldögél a presszóban. Az asszony korholni kezdi a férjét:
- Béla, már tízszer mentél oda a pulthoz újabb és újabb pohár konyakért. Mit gondolnak rólad az emberek?
- Semmit, drágám. Mindig azt mondom, hogy neked hozom.


----------



## gyik666 (2010 Október 13)

- Az én feleségem rendkívül művelt: négy nyelven beszél, gyönyörűen zongorázik, rengeteget olvas...
- Az enyém se túl szép.


----------



## gyik666 (2010 Október 13)

Egy maszkos rabló betör egy bankba és a pénztárost arra kényszeríti, hogy a zsákjába rakja be az összes pénzt. Amikor éppen elhagyni készül a tetthelyet, az egyik ügyfél lerántja róla a maszkot. A rabló habozás nélkül lelövi.
Körbenéz a bankban, és észreveszi, hogy egy másik ott tartózkodó ügyfél tágra nyílt szemekkel bámul rá. Őt is lelövi, majd elkiáltja magát:
- Na, ki látta még az arcomat?
Néma csend, mindenki a földre szegezi a tekintetét. Pár másodperc múlva egy öregúr megszólal:
- Azt hiszem, a feleségem vetett Önre egy pillantást!


----------



## gyik666 (2010 Október 13)

Bodri az éjszaka közepén lohol végig az utcán. Meglátja a szomszéd kutya, Blöki, kérdezi tőle:
- Hát te, hová rohansz?
- A betörők! A betörők!
- Betörőket üldözöl? Hol vannak?
- A házban. Hallottam, hogy a gazdámat felkeltette a felesége és azt mondta neki: "Ödön, betörők vannak a házban, azonnal ereszd el a kutyát!" Eleresztettek, hát most futok.


----------



## gyik666 (2010 Október 13)

- Elhatároztam, hogy örökké fogok élni. Eddig még minden rendben.


----------



## gyik666 (2010 Október 13)

A leendő após faggatja a vőlegényt:
- Mondd csak, fiam, dohányzol?
- Én, soha még egy szál cigarettát se szívtam el. 
- Na de az italt, azt nem veted meg, ugye?
- Egyáltalán nem iszom. 
- Hát a nőkkel hogy állsz? Hajtod őket, mi?
- Az ön lányán kívül senki más nincs és nem is lesz az életemben.
- Na, ha ez mind igaz, akkor semmi keresnivalód nincs ebben a családban. Én nem akarom a feleségemtől egész életemben azt hallgatni, hogy "Bezzeg a vejem...."


----------



## gyik666 (2010 Október 13)

Az orvos a vizsgálat után sok furcsa latin szót diktál az asszisztensnek. A beteg ijedten kérdezi:
- Tessék mondani, doktor úr, ez valami ritka betegség?
- Dehogy! Ezzel vannak tele a temetők!


----------



## gyik666 (2010 Október 13)

Vendégek érkeznek. A házigazda fogadja őket:
- Ne üljetek arra díványra, tele van csótánnyal! - mondja.
- Akkor miért nem dobtad ki? - kérdik a vendégek.
- Kidobtam, de visszahozták...


----------



## gyik666 (2010 Október 13)

Murphy 1. törvénye feleségeknek:
Ha megkéred a férjed, hogy hozzon öt dolgot a boltból, aztán indulás előtt hirtelen hozzáteszel még egy hatodikat, akkor egészen biztos, hogy végül legalább kettőt elfelejt.

Kauffmann vállalati paradoxona:
Minél kevésbé fontos ember vagy a cégnél, annál könnyebben észreveszik, ha valamit elmulasztasz vagy elkésel.

A fizetési axióma:
Ha fizetésemelést kapsz, az épp elég nagy ahhoz, hogy jelentősen megnövelje az adódat, de alig emelkedik az az összeg, amit kézhez kapsz.

Miller biztosítási törvénye:
Egy biztosítást mindenféle kárt fedez, kivéve azt, ami éppen bekövetkezik.

Az élet 1. törvénye:
Amint végre elkezdhetsz azzal foglalkozni, amivel egész életedben szerettél volna, rögtön úgy érzed, hogy inkább valami mást csinálnál.

Weiner könyvtár-szabálya:
Nincsenek magyarázatok, csak kereszthivatkozások.

A bevásárló szatyor törvénye:
Amikor a heti nagy bevásárlás után keresed a csokiszeletet, amit a hazaútra vettél, kiderül, hogy a szatyor legalján van.

Lampner alkalmazotti törvénye:
Ha késő estig túlórázol a munkahelyeden, azt senki nem veszi észre. Ha egyszer a munkaidő lejárta előtt indulsz haza, biztos, hogy összefutsz a parkolóban a főnököddel.


----------



## gyik666 (2010 Október 13)

Sosem értettem, hogy miért vannak olyan emberek, akik a 8-12 tekercses vécépapír helyett egy tekercset vesznek.
Próbálnak leszokni?


----------



## gyik666 (2010 Október 13)

z öreg Józsi bácsi éjjel arra ébred, hogy betörő jár a lakásban.
- Segítség! - kiabál kétségbeesetten a bácsi .
- Ssss...! - csitítja a betörő - Ne lármázzon, nem bántom, én csak pénzt keresek!
- Akkor jó, - feleli a kisöreg - keressük együtt, mert az nekem is jól jönne.


----------



## debpityu (2010 Október 13)

*téma*

üdvözlök mindenkit


----------



## debpityu (2010 Október 13)

*Üzenet*

itt


----------



## debpityu (2010 Október 13)

ezen a


----------



## debpityu (2010 Október 13)

szép


----------



## debpityu (2010 Október 13)

napon


----------



## debpityu (2010 Október 13)

legalább


----------



## debpityu (2010 Október 13)

is


----------



## debpityu (2010 Október 13)

nekem


----------



## debpityu (2010 Október 13)

annak


----------



## debpityu (2010 Október 13)

tünik


----------



## debpityu (2010 Október 13)

azért


----------



## debpityu (2010 Október 13)

regisztráltam


----------



## Vike811 (2010 Október 13)

Az oroszlán békésen sétál az erdőben. Egyszer csak szembe jön vele a nyuszika. Az oroszlán eléurgik és így szól:
- Ki a legerősebb az erdőben?
- Hát te! - válaszolja megszeppenve a nyuszika.
Az oroszlán kihúzza magát és elégedetten megy tovább. Pár perc múlva szembe jön vele az őzike.
- Ki a legerősebb állat az erdőben?
- Természetesen te! - válaszolja az őzike halálsápadtan.
Az oroszlán örül, hogy mindenki fél tőle. Félóra múlva találkozik az elefánttal.
- Ki a legerősebb állat az erdőben?
Az elefánt szó nélkül megragadja az oroszlánt, és egy fához csapja. Az oroszlán nyögve tápászkodik fel, miközben így szól:
- Micsoda világ, már nem is kérdezhet az ember.


----------



## debpityu (2010 Október 13)

itt az oldalon


----------



## debpityu (2010 Október 13)

végre


----------



## debpityu (2010 Október 13)

megkaptam


----------



## debpityu (2010 Október 13)

elsö korg szintimet


----------



## debpityu (2010 Október 13)

és láttam


----------



## debpityu (2010 Október 13)

hogy itt van


----------



## debpityu (2010 Október 13)

egy stylekel


----------



## debpityu (2010 Október 13)

foglalkozo téma


----------



## debpityu (2010 Október 13)

mégegyszer


----------



## debpityu (2010 Október 13)

üdvözlök minden forumozot


----------



## Vike811 (2010 Október 13)

Az egérke és az elefánt találkozik:
- Hány éves vagy te, elefánt, hogy ilyen nagyra nőttél?
- Kettő.
- Én is - mondja az egérke - csak két hétig beteg voltam.


----------



## Vike811 (2010 Október 13)

A légy sétál a fiával egy kopasz ember fején és így szól:
- Látod fiam, amikor én még olyan kicsi voltam mint te, akkor itt még csak egy keskeny gyalogút volt.


----------



## debpityu (2010 Október 13)

*Üzenet*

Üdvözlök mindenkit !


----------



## Vike811 (2010 Október 13)

A medve, a farkas, a róka és a holló utaznak a repülőgépen. Megszólal a farkas:
- Medve koma, hozzál nekem egy sört!
A medve visz neki egy sört. Két perc múlva megszólal a róka:
- Medve koma, hozzál nekem is egy sört!
A medve visz neki is egy sört. Két perc múlva megszólal a holló:
- Medve koma, fényesítsd ki a cipőmet!
A medve kifényesíti a holló cipőjét. Megint megszólal a róka:
- Medve koma, fényesítsd ki az cipőmet is!
A medve mérges lesz, és kidobja a rókát meg a hollót a repülőgépből. Zuhanás közben megkérdezi a holló a rókát:
- Róka, tudsz te repülni?
- Nem.
- Akkor meg mit szemétkedsz a medvével?


----------



## Vike811 (2010 Október 13)

Az egérkék labdarúgócsapata mérkőzik az elefántok csapatával. Az egyik pillanatban az egyik elefánt véletlenül rálép az egyik egérkére. A bíró a sípjába fúj, és a vétkes elefánt odamegy az egérkéhez, hogy felsegítse, és bocsánatot kérjen tőle.
- Semmi baj! - mondja az egérke - Fordítva is történhetett volna!


----------



## Vike811 (2010 Október 13)

A csiga vérző fejjel ül az erdő ambulanciáján. A gyík veszi fel a jegyzőkönyvet, hogy rekonstruálják az esetet:
- És pontosan mi történt? - kerdezi a gyík.
- Hát, téptem mint az állat, és egyszercsak kinőtt előttem egy gomba!


----------



## ElessarHUN (2010 Október 13)

A béka elmegy a jósnőhöz, aki a kristálygömbje segítségével azt jósolja neki:
- Nemsokára találkozni fogsz egy csinos lánnyal.
Mire a béka:
- És hol találkozunk, a tóparton? A pataknál?
- Nem! Biológiaórán.


----------



## ElessarHUN (2010 Október 13)

- Áll egy tehén a buszmegállóban. Ha megjön a busz, hova fog felszállni?
- ???
- Legelőre.


----------



## Vike811 (2010 Október 13)

Egy régi padlás gerendáján a denevérek fejjel lefelé lógnak. Félóra múlva megérkezik az utolsó is, aki megáll az egyik sarokban.
- Ez meg mit csinál? - kérdezi az egyik a másikat.
- Jógázik.


----------



## Vike811 (2010 Október 13)

Két nagyképű bagoly ül a fán. Megszólal az egyik:
- Nekem azt mondta az Isten, hogy én vagyok a legszebb és a legokosabb a földön!
Mire a másik:
- Nem emlékszem, hogy ilyet mondtam volna.


----------



## Vike811 (2010 Október 13)

Két légy sétál Robinson fején. Egyszer csak megszólal az egyik:
- Én most elmegyek. Majd Pénteken találkozunk.


----------



## Vike811 (2010 Október 13)

Az őzikét megtámadja a farkas az erdőben. Az őzike ijedten szólal meg:
- Fontos üzenetet küldött mindenkinek az oroszlán. Ha érdekel olvasd el a jobb patámon.
Amikor a farkas odahajol, hogy elolvassa, az őzike kegyetlenül fejen rúgja. Mikor a farkas magához tér az ájulásból így szól:
- Hiába, mire eszembe jutott, hogy nem is tudok olvasni, már késő volt!


----------



## sonaj70 (2010 Október 13)

*hello hello*



Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg




Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.


----------



## sonaj70 (2010 Október 13)

Miért nem lehet a járdán biciklizni?
-Mert nincs rajta pedál...


----------



## sonaj70 (2010 Október 13)

*18*

18.


----------



## sonaj70 (2010 Október 13)

*17*

17


----------



## sonaj70 (2010 Október 13)

16


----------



## sonaj70 (2010 Október 13)

15


----------



## sonaj70 (2010 Október 13)

14


----------



## Vike811 (2010 Október 13)

A sünike elhatározza, hogy elkéri a mókuskától a létráját. Elindul hozzá, ám pár perc múlva elgondolkodik:
- Mi van ha nem lesz otthon? Na mindegy!
Majd megy tovább. Pár perc múlva ismét egy gondolata támad:
- És ha ide sem adja? Na mindegy!
Megy tovább, majd megint megáll:
- Hátha pénzt kér érte!
Egy óra múlva odaér a sünike a mókuskához, ám addigra minden tüskéje égnek áll az idegtől. Felkiabál a mókuskának:
- Tudod mit mókuska! Dögölj meg a létráddal együtt!


----------



## sonaj70 (2010 Október 13)

13


----------



## sonaj70 (2010 Október 13)

12


----------



## Vike811 (2010 Október 13)

Az egérke filmet néz a moziban, mikor egyszer csak elé ül egy elefánt. Az egérke mérges lesz, gyorsan feláll, az elefánt elé ül, majd hátraszól neki:
- Most majd megtudod, hogy milyen az, amikor valaki eléd ül!


----------



## sonaj70 (2010 Október 13)

11


----------



## sonaj70 (2010 Október 13)

10


----------



## sonaj70 (2010 Október 13)

9


----------



## sonaj70 (2010 Október 13)

8


----------



## sonaj70 (2010 Október 13)

7


----------



## Vike811 (2010 Október 13)

Két cserebogár beszélget télen a föld alatt:
- Te, én már nagyon fázom!
- Nem baj, nálam van madzag.
- Az meg mire jó?
- Hogy kihúzzuk a telet!


----------



## sonaj70 (2010 Október 13)

6


----------



## sonaj70 (2010 Október 13)

5


----------



## sonaj70 (2010 Október 13)

4


----------



## Vike811 (2010 Október 13)

A sündisznóbébi eltéved a sötétben, és bekeveredik az üvegházba. Hosszas bolyongás után, amikor nekimegy egy kifejlett kaktusznak, boldogan tárja szét mancsocskáit:
- Mama!


----------



## Vike811 (2010 Október 13)

A nyuszika sétál az erdőben, majd egy tisztáshoz ér, ahol talál egy ötujjas kesztyűt. Felveszi és továbbmegy. A következő tisztáson legelésző tehenekkel találkozik, és a kesztyűt lobogtatva odakiált nekik:
- Hé csajok! Melyikőtök vesztette el a melltartóját?


----------



## Vike811 (2010 Október 13)

Az állatkert új kengurut vásárol. Az állatot bezárják egy három méter magas kerítéssel körbevett udvarra. Másnap azonban a kenguru vígan ugrál a kerítésen kívül. Erre az állatkert vezetősége úgy dönt, hogy a kerítést hat méter magasra emeli, de sajnos a következő nap ismételten ugyanezt tapasztalják. A zsiráf látván az esetet, megkérdezi a kengurutól:
- Szerinted milyen magas lesz a következő rács?
- Nekem aztán mindegy -feleli a kenguru- csak továbbra is hagyják nyitva a kaput


----------



## sonaj70 (2010 Október 13)

3


----------



## sonaj70 (2010 Október 13)

2


----------



## Vike811 (2010 Október 13)

A nyuszika bemegy a medve boltjába, és jó nagyot csap a pultra:
- Kérek egy kiló cukrot!
- Te nyuszika ne csapkodj itt nekem - válaszolja a medve - különben sincs cukor!
A nyuszika másnap megint bemegy a boltba és rásóz a pultra:
- Kérek egy kiló cukrot!
- Nyuszika, ha még egyszer csapkodni fogsz, odaszögezem a kezed a pulthoz.
A nyuszika harmadnap hátratett kézzel szerényen belép a boltba:
- Szög van?
- Nincs! - válaszolja a medve.
- És kalapács?
- Az sincs!
A nyuszika hatalmasat csap az asztalra és így szól:
- Akkor kérek egy kiló cukrot!


----------



## sonaj70 (2010 Október 13)

1


----------



## pongi111 (2010 Október 13)

gyűjtöm a hozzászólást


----------



## Vike811 (2010 Október 13)

Két sündisznó sétál a mexikói sivatagban. Egyszerre megpillantanak egy hatalmas kaktuszt.
- Mi lehet ez, mit gondolsz? -kérdi az egyik.
- Szerintem egy akrobatacsoport.


----------



## pongi111 (2010 Október 13)

én


----------



## Vike811 (2010 Október 13)

A katicabogár mondja a szarvasbogárnak:
- Képzeld, felveteliztem az egyetemre!
- És felvettek?
- Ne hülyéskedj! Hét ponttal?


----------



## pongi111 (2010 Október 13)

4


----------



## pongi111 (2010 Október 13)

jó


----------



## pongi111 (2010 Október 13)

hmm


----------



## pongi111 (2010 Október 13)

tt


----------



## kriszti313 (2010 Október 13)

csak úgy


----------



## pongi111 (2010 Október 13)

ez van


----------



## kriszti313 (2010 Október 13)

szia


----------



## doc73 (2010 Október 13)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


 remélem jólessz nemtudom mitcsinálok ha valami rosszhejre megy bocsika


----------



## pongi111 (2010 Október 13)

gyúrok


----------



## kriszti313 (2010 Október 13)

csao


----------



## pongi111 (2010 Október 13)

hh


----------



## kriszti313 (2010 Október 13)

remélem jó


----------



## kriszti313 (2010 Október 13)

aha


----------



## pongi111 (2010 Október 13)

asa


----------



## kriszti313 (2010 Október 13)

16


----------



## pongi111 (2010 Október 13)

haladok


----------



## kriszti313 (2010 Október 13)

simán


----------



## pongi111 (2010 Október 13)

remélem


----------



## kriszti313 (2010 Október 13)

hi


----------



## pongi111 (2010 Október 13)

meglesz a 20


----------



## kriszti313 (2010 Október 13)

kr


----------



## pongi111 (2010 Október 13)

talán


----------



## kriszti313 (2010 Október 13)

ki


----------



## kriszti313 (2010 Október 13)

jaja


----------



## kriszti313 (2010 Október 13)

igen


----------



## kriszti313 (2010 Október 13)

bbb


----------



## kriszti313 (2010 Október 13)

uhu


----------



## kriszti313 (2010 Október 13)

jó


----------



## kriszti313 (2010 Október 13)

király


----------



## pongi111 (2010 Október 13)

köszi


----------



## pongi111 (2010 Október 13)

még kell pár


----------



## pongi111 (2010 Október 13)

ollé


----------



## pongi111 (2010 Október 13)

hu


----------



## pongi111 (2010 Október 13)

még 2


----------



## pongi111 (2010 Október 13)

uccsó


----------



## ElessarHUN (2010 Október 13)

Gyűjteni de jó


----------



## ElessarHUN (2010 Október 13)

Matekórán a törteket tanulják a diákok. A tanárnő egy adott pillanatban megkérdezi Mórickát:
- Móricka! Mit csinál nagymamád ha 4 almát 7 fele kell osztania?
- Befőttet.


----------



## ElessarHUN (2010 Október 13)

hollári


----------



## ElessarHUN (2010 Október 13)

Három zsidó összeveszik, hogy melyikük rabbija kiválóbb ember. Az első büszkén mondja:
- A múltkorjában tűz ütött ki a faluban, a gyerekek bentrekedtek az égő házban és sehogy se tudtuk kimenteni őket. A rabbink elmondott egy imát, jött egy nagy zivatar, eloltotta a tüzet, memenekültek a gyerekek!
- Az semmi! Két hete hajón utaztunk, hatalmas vihar tört ki, már-már süllyedni kezdett a hajó, amikor is a rabbink elmondott egy imát, és 200 méteres körben elűlt a vihar!
- Az semmi! A múltkor sétáltunk a belvárosban, találtunk egy 100 dollárost az egyik pad alatt. De szombat volt, nem nyúlhattunk a pénzhez! A rabbink elmondott egy imát és 5 méteres körben hétfő lett...


----------



## ElessarHUN (2010 Október 13)

- Mi az? Két ablaktörlő száguld az autópályán?
- Extrák, Trabant nélkül.


----------



## ElessarHUN (2010 Október 13)

- Mi az, amit a disznók megállás nélkül esznek a vályúból?
- ???
- Szünetmentes táp.


----------



## ElessarHUN (2010 Október 13)

- Miért nem végezte el Kukorica János a 8 általánost?
- ???
- Mert lemorzsolódott.


----------



## ElessarHUN (2010 Október 13)

Zidane egy vereség után otthon nem mer kimenni a utcára, végül úgy dönt, álruhában kimerészkedik.
Szerzetesnek öltözik az amúgy is cölib frizu miatt.
Az első szembejövő, egy öreg néni rögtön ráköszön:
- Szia Zizu!
Becsinál ijedtében, pánikszerűen hazaszalad, kilihegi magát, majd úgy dönt, lefürdik, átöltözik.
Szakállat vesz fel, lepedőt, és mint emír, kisurran megint az utcára.
A néni még mindig ott áldogál, megint ráköszön.
- Szia Zizu!
Zizu összefossa magát. Hazamegy, megint lefürdik és átöltözik, ezúttal már ki is sminkeli magát, behidrogénezi a haját, a felesége ruhájába beöltözik, zoknikat dug a cicijei elé, és egy ridiküllel a kezében, mint transzvesztita megint kilibben az utcára.
Néni már messziről integet.
- Zizu, szia Zizu!
- Honnan tetszik megismerni folyton?
- Hülye vagy, vazze? Én vagyok az, Barthez!


----------



## ElessarHUN (2010 Október 13)

Az indián ül a tóparton és nézi, ahogy a felesége mossa a ruhákat a vízesésnél.
Egyszercsak egy nagy kő esik rá az asszonyra és agyonüti.
- A fenébe! - mondja az indián. - A vízkő már megint tönkretette a mosógépemet!


----------



## ElessarHUN (2010 Október 13)

Utazik egy nő és egy férfi a vonaton, és egymással szemben ülnek csendben egy kupéban.
Egyszer a nő pillantást tesz a férfi himvesszőjére mely nagyon kidudorodik a nadrágban és megszólal.
- Uram! Tudta hogy az indiánoknak van a leghosszabb, és a cigányoknak a legvastagabb farkuk?
Drága hölgyem had mutatkozzam be, Lakatos Vinetu vagyok!


----------



## ElessarHUN (2010 Október 13)

Férj a feleségéhez:
- Tudom, hogy ragaszkodsz hozzá drágám de így 10 év után már igazán ideje lenne elküldeni az anyádat!
- Az enyémet? Azt hittem a tied!


----------



## ElessarHUN (2010 Október 13)

20aska


----------



## ElessarHUN (2010 Október 13)

juhhéé +1


----------



## ElessarHUN (2010 Október 13)

Még mindig nem enged be


----------



## ElessarHUN (2010 Október 13)

Hozzászólllás


----------



## ElessarHUN (2010 Október 13)

Még most se


----------



## ElessarHUN (2010 Október 13)

Férj a feleségéhez:
- Tudom, hogy ragaszkodsz hozzá drágám de így 10 év után már igazán ideje lenne elküldeni az anyádat!
- Az enyémet? Azt hittem a tied!


----------



## arsza (2010 Október 13)

sokat segíthet egy ilyen játék a betűk elmélyítésébe.


----------



## arsza (2010 Október 13)

nagyon jó a betűk elmélyítéséhez és közben játékosan tanul vele a gyerek


----------



## Bigacsiga01 (2010 Október 13)

Adj Isten..... Szép napot mindenkinek


----------



## arsza (2010 Október 13)

Fejlesztőknek jó feladat


----------



## Bigacsiga01 (2010 Október 13)

20 hozzászólást kell összeszedni?


----------



## arsza (2010 Október 13)

Jó gyakorlatok vannak benne


----------



## Bigacsiga01 (2010 Október 13)

Mi az? egy phár tej, benne egy vonat, mellette egy szelet csoki?
Kinder szelet tejbevonattal.....


----------



## Ninia11 (2010 Október 13)

Sziasztok örülök, hogy itt lehetek.


----------



## Ninia11 (2010 Október 13)

Egy élet a kezedben...


----------



## Ninia11 (2010 Október 13)

Zajból csendet


----------



## Ninia11 (2010 Október 13)

Életből életet


----------



## Ninia11 (2010 Október 13)

papírból költeményt


----------



## Ninia11 (2010 Október 13)

váratlan kapcsolatokat


----------



## Ninia11 (2010 Október 13)

mérnök hidat


----------



## Ninia11 (2010 Október 13)

a fentiek: Somlyó György


----------



## bunci2 (2010 Október 13)

*yess*

s


----------



## bunci2 (2010 Október 13)

*z*

z


----------



## bunci2 (2010 Október 13)

i


----------



## bunci2 (2010 Október 13)

a


----------



## bunci2 (2010 Október 13)

s


----------



## Ninia11 (2010 Október 13)

Mindent lehet


----------



## bunci2 (2010 Október 13)

t


----------



## bunci2 (2010 Október 13)

o


----------



## Ninia11 (2010 Október 13)

csak akarni kell.


----------



## bunci2 (2010 Október 13)

k


----------



## Ninia11 (2010 Október 13)

Hamar munka


----------



## bunci2 (2010 Október 13)

h


----------



## Ninia11 (2010 Október 13)

ritkán jó!


----------



## bunci2 (2010 Október 13)

bunci2 írta:


> h



a


----------



## bunci2 (2010 Október 13)

bunci2 írta:


> a



l


----------



## Ninia11 (2010 Október 13)

Aki mer,


----------



## bunci2 (2010 Október 13)

bunci2 írta:


> l



i


----------



## Ninia11 (2010 Október 13)

az nyer.


----------



## bunci2 (2010 Október 13)

mindjárt


----------



## bunci2 (2010 Október 13)

meglesz


----------



## Ninia11 (2010 Október 13)

Magas fának


----------



## bunci2 (2010 Október 13)

nyihaha


----------



## Ninia11 (2010 Október 13)

hosszú az árnyéka.


----------



## bunci2 (2010 Október 13)

hosszú gyökere van


----------



## bunci2 (2010 Október 13)

micsinájjak rabbi?


----------



## Ninia11 (2010 Október 13)

Más az életet élni,


----------



## bunci2 (2010 Október 13)

ébreggyen


----------



## Ninia11 (2010 Október 13)

és más létezni


----------



## bunci2 (2010 Október 13)

tütütűtü


----------



## bunci2 (2010 Október 13)

geráppááá


----------



## Ninia11 (2010 Október 13)

Tessék?


----------



## Ninia11 (2010 Október 13)

Na látom neked megvan


----------



## bunci2 (2010 Október 13)

na


----------



## Ninia11 (2010 Október 13)

Már nekem is


----------



## bardika (2010 Október 13)

*Üdvözlés*

Sziasztok 1


----------



## bardika (2010 Október 13)

Üdvözlet Szegedről 2


----------



## zeus52 (2010 Október 13)

*Én is jelen*



Melitta írta:


> 1, jelen[/quote helló


----------



## bardika (2010 Október 13)

Sziasztok 3


----------



## zeus52 (2010 Október 13)

Élek és halok


----------



## zeus52 (2010 Október 13)

Minden fejben dől el


----------



## zeus52 (2010 Október 13)

19+1


----------



## zeus52 (2010 Október 13)

Az emberek gyakran figyelmen kívül hagyják ezt az elvet. Azt kérdezik: “Mit kaphatok holnap


----------



## zeus52 (2010 Október 13)

Az életem egy nagy, kegyetlen vicc, és nem szökhetek meg a poén elől. Stephenie Meyer


----------



## zeus52 (2010 Október 13)

A szenvedély él és vár valahol, nem enged el. S ez jó így. Nem igaz, hogy teljesen céltalan életed és munkád. Valamit még akar veled az élet. Márai Sándor


----------



## szemariann (2010 Október 13)

:--::--::--:


melitta írta:


> aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


:d
Köszi


----------



## zeus52 (2010 Október 13)

1111


----------



## zeus52 (2010 Október 13)

5555


----------



## szemariann (2010 Október 13)

Az élet szép


----------



## zeus52 (2010 Október 13)

Eredeti szerző *melitta* 

 
_aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
Itt a lehetoseg:wink:_


----------



## zeus52 (2010 Október 13)

Az élet szép


----------



## szemariann (2010 Október 13)

“A megfelelő szó megteszi hatását, de soha egyetlen szó sem lehet olyan hatásos, mint egy jól időzített szünet.” (*Mark Twain*)


----------



## zeus52 (2010 Október 13)

halihó


----------



## szemariann (2010 Október 13)

“Egyetlen parancs van, a többi csak tanács:
igyekezz úgy érezni, gondolkozni, cselekedni, hogy mindennek javára legyél.
Egyetlen ismeret van, a többi csak toldás:
Alattad a föld, fölötted az ég, benned a létra.”
(*Weöres Sándor*)


----------



## zeus52 (2010 Október 13)

Soha senki nem reagál semmire:sad:


----------



## szemariann (2010 Október 13)

“Aki énekelni akar, midnig talál dalt hozzá.” (*svéd közmondás*)


----------



## szemariann (2010 Október 13)

helló


----------



## szemariann (2010 Október 13)

“Őrizkedjünk azoktól, akik lekicsinylik törekvéseinket! A törpék mindig így tesznek, míg az igazán nagyok azt éreztetik velünk, hogy mi is azzá válhatunk.” (*Mark Twain*)


----------



## szemariann (2010 Október 13)

“Nagy akaraterő nélkül nincs nagy tehetség sem.” (*Honoré De Balzac*)


----------



## szemariann (2010 Október 13)

“Sok kis ember sok kis helyen, miközben sok kis dolgot megtesz, megváltoztathatja a világ arcát.” (*Mandinka szólásmondás, Afrika*)


----------



## zeus52 (2010 Október 13)

helikoptergépágyúcső..


----------



## szemariann (2010 Október 13)

“Ha padlón vagy, szedj fel onnan valamit!” (*Sophie Magory*)


----------



## szemariann (2010 Október 13)

“Az Úr félelme életet jelent: az ember elégedetten alszik, nem éri veszedelem.”
(*Magyar Bibliatársulat újfordítású Bibliája**- A Példabeszédek könyve 19:23*)


----------



## szemariann (2010 Október 13)

“A férfinak nincs joga fizikai edzés területén amatőrnek lennie. Szégyen számára anélkül megöregedni, hogy látta volna azt a szépséget és erőt, amire a teste képes.” (*Szókratész*)


----------



## zeus52 (2010 Október 13)

“Ha padlón vagy, szedj fel onnan valamit!” (*Sophie Magory*)


----------



## szemariann (2010 Október 13)

“Bölcsesség az, ha mindig tudatában vagyunk annak, mennyire tévesek lehetnek nézeteink és mennyire bizonytalanok mindazok a dolgok, amelyekre a leginkább számítunk.” (*Gerald Brenan*)


----------



## szemariann (2010 Október 13)

“Tegyünk valami olyant minden nap, amitől félünk.” (*Eleanor Roosevelt*)


----------



## zeus52 (2010 Október 13)

“A férfinak nincs joga fizikai edzés területén amatőrnek lennie. Szégyen számára anélkül megöregedni, hogy látta volna azt a szépséget és erőt, amire a teste képes.” (*Szókratész*)


----------



## szemariann (2010 Október 13)

“Bármihez, amit megtehetsz vagy megálmodsz fogj hozzá! A merészségben zsenialitás, erő és varázslat rejlik.” (*Goethe*)


----------



## zeus52 (2010 Október 13)

“Őrizkedjünk azoktól, akik lekicsinylik törekvéseinket! A törpék mindig így tesznek, míg az igazán nagyok azt éreztetik velünk, hogy mi is azzá válhatunk.” (*Mark Twain*)


----------



## szemariann (2010 Október 13)

“Az erőfeszítés csak akkor nyeri el méltó jutalmát, ha ez ember semmiképp sem adja fel.” (*Napoleon Hill*)


----------



## szemariann (2010 Október 13)

“Az olyan helyekre vezető utakat, ahová érdemes eljutni, nem lehet lerövidíteni.” (*Helen Keller*)


----------



## szemariann (2010 Október 13)

“A fájdalom elkerülhetetlen. A szenvedés választás dolga.”
(*Buddhista közmondás*)


----------



## bardika (2010 Október 13)

Talpal


----------



## bardika (2010 Október 13)

Andi Andalúziában andalog


----------



## bardika (2010 Október 13)

Abigél


----------



## bardika (2010 Október 13)

Lehel


----------



## bardika (2010 Október 13)

Lénárd


----------



## bardika (2010 Október 13)

Dömötör


----------



## bardika (2010 Október 13)

Rezső


----------



## bardika (2010 Október 13)

Őszike


----------



## szicsi88 (2010 Október 13)

Szia, köszi, hogy ilyen rendes vagy, és segítesz abban, hogy minél gyorsabban meglegyen a 20 hozzászólás!


----------



## bardika (2010 Október 13)

Erzsébet


----------



## bardika (2010 Október 13)

Tamara


----------



## bardika (2010 Október 13)

Ajándék


----------



## bardika (2010 Október 13)

Katica


----------



## bardika (2010 Október 13)

Aranyos


----------



## szicsi88 (2010 Október 13)

Egy szegedi lány vagyok, és nem régen kezdtem el énekelni, csatlakoztam egy kis acappella kórushoz is. De a zene megváltoztatja az életem, ezért muszáj művelnem.


----------



## bardika (2010 Október 13)

Sebe


----------



## szicsi88 (2010 Október 13)

Fantasztikus, hogy a világ ilyen távoli pontjairól is így össze tudnak dolgozni a magyarok. Köszönet a honlap létrehozójának!


----------



## bardika (2010 Október 13)

Eperke


----------



## bardika (2010 Október 13)

Etel


----------



## bardika (2010 Október 13)

Levendula


----------



## szicsi88 (2010 Október 13)

Viszont ezzel kapcsolatosan vannak negatív tapasztalataim is... Olaszországban töltöttem egy hónapot, és persze hazafelé nagyon megörültem Velencében a magyaroknak. Odamentem hozzájuk, hogy üdvözöljem őket, de végül igencsak furcsán néztek rám, hogy én mit akarok...


----------



## bardika (2010 Október 13)

Avarka


----------



## Booka (2010 Október 13)

Sziasztok!


----------



## szicsi88 (2010 Október 13)

Még jó, hogy van más tapasztalatom is... Mindezek ellenére imádok magyar lenni...


----------



## bardika (2010 Október 13)

Aisa


----------



## szicsi88 (2010 Október 13)

Azt gondolom, hogy kitartó, nyitott és alkalmazkodó nép a miénk.


----------



## szicsi88 (2010 Október 13)

Olaszokkal is szorosabb kapcsolatokat ápolok, de ők mégis mások. És hiába mondják, hogy bennünk nem pezseg úgy a vér, mint a déliekben. Dehogynem, csak éppen rövidebb a nyár, hogy ezt kiélvezzük...


----------



## szicsi88 (2010 Október 13)

Egyébként azért is fantasztikus ez az oldal, mert van már egy-két szám, amit sehol sem találok, csak itt.


----------



## Booka (2010 Október 13)

Köszönet a lehetőségrt! 

Csak, hogy legyen valami értelme is:

Egyszer egy királyfi mit gondolt magába?
Fel kéne öltözni kocsisi ruhába.
.
.
.


----------



## Booka (2010 Október 13)

Meg kéne kéretni gazdag bíró lányát,
Hm-hm-hm, ha-ha-ha, gazdag bíró lányát.


----------



## szicsi88 (2010 Október 13)

Viszont ezek az alapok elég sürgősek lennének, ezért jó, hogy van ez a "írj gyorsan 20 hozzászólást" lehetőség. Megkönnyítitek vele a dolgot.


----------



## szicsi88 (2010 Október 13)

Booka, de jó fej vagy!!! Folytatásos mesét is lehetne ide beírni


----------



## szicsi88 (2010 Október 13)

" A múlt olyan, mint egy horgony: talán el kell engedned azt, aki voltál, hogy azzá válhass, akivé leszel..."


----------



## Booka (2010 Október 13)

Jó estét, jó estét gazdag bíró lánya.
Kerüljön a házba, üljön a lócára.
De nem azért jöttem, hozzám jősz-e vagy sem?
Hm-hm-hm, ha-ha-ha, hozzám jősz-e vagy sem?


----------



## szicsi88 (2010 Október 13)

Ja, kicsit gáz, de ez egy Szex és New Yorkból vett idézet... Nagy bölcsességek vannak ám ott, mi   ?!?


----------



## Booka (2010 Október 13)

Akkor tán folytatnám is


----------



## Booka (2010 Október 13)

Dehogy megyek, dehogy megyek,
Szegény kocsis legény.


----------



## Booka (2010 Október 13)

Van a szomszédunkban
Neked való szegény.


----------



## Booka (2010 Október 13)

Jó estét, jó estét kosárkötő lánya.
Kerüljön a házba, üljön a lócára.
De nem azért jöttem, hozzám jősz-e vagy sem?
Hm-hm-hm, ha-ha-ha, hozzám jősz-e vagy sem?


----------



## Booka (2010 Október 13)

Elmegyek, elmegyek,
Szegény kocsis legény.


----------



## szicsi88 (2010 Október 13)

"Csak a mély gyökerű fák nőnek igazán magasra"


----------



## Booka (2010 Október 13)

Hm-hm-hm, ha-ha-ha,
Szegény kocsis legény.


----------



## Booka (2010 Október 13)

Egyszer egy királyfi mit gondolt magába?
Fel kéne öltözni királyi ruhába.
Meg kéne kéretni gazdag bíró lányát,
Hm-hm-hm, ha-ha-ha, gazdag bíró lányát.


----------



## GBenigna (2010 Október 13)

remek


----------



## Booka (2010 Október 13)

Jó estét, jó estét gazdag bíró lánya.
Kerüljön a házba, üljön a díványra.
De nem azért jöttem, hozzám jősz-e vagy sem?
Hm-hm-hm, ha-ha-ha, hozzám jősz-e vagy sem?


----------



## Booka (2010 Október 13)

Hogyne mennék, hogyne mennék,
Király őfelsége.
Kellesz az ördögnek,
Annak is a vénnek.


----------



## szicsi88 (2010 Október 13)

*Giuseppe Ungaretti: Derült éj*
[FONT=comic sans ms,sand] [/FONT]


----------



## szicsi88 (2010 Október 13)

Annyi
köd után
itt is
ott is
levetik fátyluk
a csillagok


----------



## Booka (2010 Október 13)

Jó estét, jó estét kosárkötő lánya.
Kerüljön a házba, üljön a lócára.
.
.
.
De nem azért jöttem, hozzám jősz-e vagy sem?
Hm-hm-hm, ha-ha-ha, hozzám jősz-e vagy sem?


----------



## szicsi88 (2010 Október 13)

Magamba szívom
a hűvösséget
amit
az éj színe
kínál
Érzem tudom
tünékeny
kép vagyok


----------



## szicsi88 (2010 Október 13)

Egy halhatalan
forgás forgatagában


----------



## Booka (2010 Október 13)

Van már nékem egy más,
Szegény kocsis legény.
Hm-hm-hm, ha-ha-ha,
Szegény kocsis legény.


----------



## szicsi88 (2010 Október 13)

Rába György fordítása


----------



## Booka (2010 Október 13)

Én vagyok az, nem más,
Csókoljuk meg egymást.
Míg a világ a világ,
El ne hagyjuk egymást.


----------



## szicsi88 (2010 Október 13)

Akkor két nap múlva jelentkezem, addig is minden szépet és jót mindenkinek


----------



## szicsi88 (2010 Október 13)

Sziasztok!!!!


----------



## Booka (2010 Október 13)

// azért érdekes a kettőt összeolvasni 


Én vagyok az, nem más,
Csókoljuk meg egymást.
Míg a világ a világ,
El ne hagyjuk egymást.


----------



## Booka (2010 Október 13)

Szia


----------



## Booka (2010 Október 13)

Viszik a szegény lányt aranyos hintóval,
Viszik a gazdagot szamár taligával.
Kőtik a szegény lányt páros édes csókkal,
Kőtik a gazdagot hatágú korbáccsal.


----------



## Booka (2010 Október 13)

.
.
.
Én vagyok az, nem más,
Csókoljuk meg egymást.
Míg a világ a világ,
El ne hagyjuk egymást.


----------



## Booka (2010 Október 13)

Booka balra el.


----------



## dottya (2010 Október 13)

en is irtam 20 szia es ehhez hasonlo hozzaszollast 
de nem enged tovabb valamiert


----------



## dottya (2010 Október 13)

nagyon nagy szuksegem lenne tortenelem lecketervekre,talaltam is de nem tudom megnyitni,megnezni oket


----------



## dottya (2010 Október 13)

minden nap kell irni 20-at????????


----------



## dottya (2010 Október 13)

a projektek is nagyon erdekelnek,foleg az ovodai projektek
talaltam is nehanyat


----------



## dottya (2010 Október 13)

olyan hulyen erzem magam egyedul beszelgetek,mert arra nincs mit irjak,hogy:
Envagyok az nem mas
csokoljuk meg egymast,
Mig a vilag ,vilag 
el ne hagyjuk egymast


----------



## dottya (2010 Október 13)

na mit is irjak????????????
nagy bolcsessegeket??????????


----------



## csipesz2 (2010 Október 13)

Sziasztok! 
jelen


----------



## dottya (2010 Október 13)

kell menjek iskolaba tanitani ,mert csak foiskolam van


----------



## dottya (2010 Október 13)

el se tudom kepzelni milyen is iskolaban tanitani 10..........annyi ovodai regiseg utan


----------



## dottya (2010 Október 13)

de amig a 20 valasz osszejon megosztom veletek iskolai elmenyeimet


----------



## dottya (2010 Október 13)

egyebkent az ovoda nagyon jo
semmi penzert nem valtanek


----------



## dottya (2010 Október 13)

alma ,alma 
piros alma
hullj ide a kosaramba
ha nem hulsz 
en erted maszom
vagy a fadat jol megrazom


----------



## dottya (2010 Október 13)

nem akartam atterni a verses oldalra ,de van meg egy par:
kicsiny a hordocska 
jo bor terem benne
nem iszom belole reszeg leszek tole


----------



## dottya (2010 Október 13)

a heten a gyumolcsokkel foglalkoztunk az ovodaban 
szollofurtot keszitetunk parafa-dugoval
nagyon jol sikerultek


----------



## dottya (2010 Október 13)

jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaj kifogyott a tollam


----------



## dottya (2010 Október 13)

na hany van?????????


----------



## dottya (2010 Október 13)

17


----------



## dottya (2010 Október 13)

18


----------



## dottya (2010 Október 13)

kellene induljak iskolaba


----------



## dottya (2010 Október 13)

ven fejjel beiratkoztam s lam csak a dolgom gyult meg
hogy mi fog a vege lenni 
haaaaaaaaaaat nem tudom


----------



## dottya (2010 Október 13)

na es most mit kell csinalni hogy allando tag legyek


----------



## dottya (2010 Október 13)

csak nem kell meg 20-at irni??????????????


----------



## gitárosfarkas (2010 Október 13)

Áh, nekem még 16ot kell, de furcsa, mert már pár hete regisztrálva vagyok... És még mindig nem vagyok állandó tag...


----------



## Zoley69 (2010 Október 13)

Itt lehet gyorsan 20 hozzászólást szerezni?


----------



## Zoley69 (2010 Október 13)

Szerintem sok az a 20 hozzászólás elég lenne 10 is...


----------



## gitárosfarkas (2010 Október 13)

A hero of war, yeah that's what I'll be
And when I come home they'll be damn proud of me
I'll carry this flag to the grave if I must
'Cause it's flag that I love and a flag that I trust


----------



## gitárosfarkas (2010 Október 13)

Ismeritek???


----------



## gitárosfarkas (2010 Október 13)

Rise Against - Hero of War érdemes meghallgatni


----------



## gitárosfarkas (2010 Október 13)

Meg a szöveget is jó megérteni... Mármint sok a mondanivalója...


----------



## gitárosfarkas (2010 Október 13)

Na a tizedik, ezt leszámítva mind értelmes volt...


----------



## piros55 (2010 Október 13)

*Üdv. Mindenkinek !*


----------



## Hoytusa (2010 Október 13)

elso


----------



## Hoytusa (2010 Október 13)

masodik


----------



## Hoytusa (2010 Október 13)

harmadik


----------



## Hoytusa (2010 Október 13)

negyedik


----------



## Hoytusa (2010 Október 13)

otodik


----------



## Hoytusa (2010 Október 13)

elfelejtettem hanyadik


----------



## Hoytusa (2010 Október 13)

talan hetedik


----------



## Hoytusa (2010 Október 13)

nyolcadik


----------



## Hoytusa (2010 Október 13)

kilencedik


----------



## Hoytusa (2010 Október 13)

10 10 tiszta viz


----------



## Hoytusa (2010 Október 13)

mindig a sarga uton


----------



## Hoytusa (2010 Október 13)

mindig a sarga teglan


----------



## Hoytusa (2010 Október 13)

sallalallalalla....


----------



## Hoytusa (2010 Október 13)

4teen


----------



## Hoytusa (2010 Október 13)

zenot


----------



## Hoytusa (2010 Október 13)

egyhat


----------



## Hoytusa (2010 Október 13)

zen7


----------



## Hoytusa (2010 Október 13)

nagykoru


----------



## Hoytusa (2010 Október 13)

egyrecsak


----------



## Hoytusa (2010 Október 13)

es bingo


----------



## Antee (2010 Október 13)

jelen


----------



## Antee (2010 Október 13)

jelen1


----------



## Antee (2010 Október 13)

jelen2


----------



## Antee (2010 Október 13)

jelen3


----------



## Antee (2010 Október 13)

jelen4


----------



## Antee (2010 Október 13)

jelen5


----------



## Antee (2010 Október 13)

jelen6


----------



## Antee (2010 Október 13)

jelen7


----------



## Antee (2010 Október 13)

jelen8


----------



## Antee (2010 Október 13)

jelen9


----------



## Antee (2010 Október 13)

jelen10


----------



## Antee (2010 Október 13)

jelen11


----------



## Antee (2010 Október 13)

jelen12


----------



## Antee (2010 Október 13)

jelen13


----------



## Antee (2010 Október 13)

jelen14


----------



## Antee (2010 Október 13)

jelen15


----------



## Antee (2010 Október 13)

jelen16


----------



## ynekro (2010 Október 13)

Nem igazán értem miért kell a 20 hozzászólás, de muszáj elszámolok hát 20ig


----------



## Antee (2010 Október 13)

jelen17


----------



## ynekro (2010 Október 13)

2


----------



## Antee (2010 Október 13)

jelen18


----------



## ynekro (2010 Október 13)

3


----------



## Antee (2010 Október 13)

jelen19


----------



## ynekro (2010 Október 13)

4


----------



## Antee (2010 Október 13)

jelen20


----------



## ynekro (2010 Október 13)

5


----------



## ynekro (2010 Október 13)

6


----------



## ynekro (2010 Október 13)

7


----------



## ynekro (2010 Október 13)

8


----------



## ynekro (2010 Október 13)

9


----------



## ynekro (2010 Október 13)

10


----------



## ynekro (2010 Október 13)

11


----------



## ynekro (2010 Október 13)

12


----------



## ynekro (2010 Október 13)

13


----------



## lirotuti (2010 Október 13)

Sziasztok!


----------



## ynekro (2010 Október 13)

14


----------



## lirotuti (2010 Október 13)

Szerintem ezek a hozzaszolasok kisse folosleges dolgok


----------



## etinarcadiaego (2010 Október 13)

*Beköszönés*

Hát akkor én is beköszönök!


----------



## lirotuti (2010 Október 13)

en azt akartam irni,hogy kicsit folosleges dolgok es egeszen masvalami irodott be


----------



## etinarcadiaego (2010 Október 13)

sőt szeretném a 20 hozzászólást is összeszedni!


----------



## lirotuti (2010 Október 13)

az ember csak ir,hogy irjon valamit es gyuljon a 20 hozzaszolas


----------



## lirotuti (2010 Október 13)

nem is tudom mit lehetne irni


----------



## etinarcadiaego (2010 Október 13)

lirotuti írta:


> en azt akartam irni,hogy kicsit folosleges dolgok es egeszen masvalami irodott be



furcsán gondolatolvasó a rendszer


----------



## lirotuti (2010 Október 13)

egy csomo salatat


----------



## lirotuti (2010 Október 13)

Ynekro teszi a legokosabban


----------



## lirotuti (2010 Október 13)

azt hiszem en is ezt fogom csinalni


----------



## lirotuti (2010 Október 13)

9


----------



## lirotuti (2010 Október 13)

10


----------



## lirotuti (2010 Október 13)

11


----------



## lirotuti (2010 Október 13)

12


----------



## lirotuti (2010 Október 13)

13


----------



## lirotuti (2010 Október 13)

14


----------



## lirotuti (2010 Október 13)

15


----------



## lirotuti (2010 Október 13)

16


----------



## lirotuti (2010 Október 13)

17


----------



## lirotuti (2010 Október 13)

18


----------



## lirotuti (2010 Október 13)

19


----------



## lirotuti (2010 Október 13)

20


----------



## Szeitz Tibor (2010 Október 13)

*...lk*



Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


ll


----------



## Szeitz Tibor (2010 Október 13)

lk


----------



## Szeitz Tibor (2010 Október 13)

lkkj


----------



## Szeitz Tibor (2010 Október 13)

opizizm


----------



## Szeitz Tibor (2010 Október 13)

hzhg


----------



## Ghabor (2010 Október 13)

Gondolom ehhez nem kell semmit idéznem.


----------



## Szeitz Tibor (2010 Október 13)

zfikl.lkjb


----------



## Ghabor (2010 Október 13)

Jele: N


----------



## Szeitz Tibor (2010 Október 13)

fghgukjgnb


----------



## Szeitz Tibor (2010 Október 13)

sk.kjjmh


----------



## Szeitz Tibor (2010 Október 13)

xcc vgjm


----------



## Szeitz Tibor (2010 Október 13)

ysdfgkj


----------



## Ghabor (2010 Október 13)

Ha ennyire átláthatóan egyszerü a 20 bejegyé megszerzése akkor nemkéne valahogy értelmesebbe tenni ezt? Hiszen ezáltal "spam"-elödik a fórum,


----------



## Szeitz Tibor (2010 Október 13)

fcgkh,,


----------



## Szeitz Tibor (2010 Október 13)

fghjk.


----------



## Szeitz Tibor (2010 Október 13)

olikg


----------



## Szeitz Tibor (2010 Október 13)

ápknb


----------



## Szeitz Tibor (2010 Október 13)

rfzhtcv


----------



## Ghabor (2010 Október 13)

Apropó Jénában ahol most épp vagyok elég hideg az idõ Bár süt a nap ami ugye szó szerint fényes egy dolog!


----------



## Szeitz Tibor (2010 Október 13)

xd


----------



## Szeitz Tibor (2010 Október 13)

jk,


----------



## Szeitz Tibor (2010 Október 13)

klj


----------



## Szeitz Tibor (2010 Október 13)

cgh


----------



## Szeitz Tibor (2010 Október 13)

Sikerült!


----------



## pocok65 (2010 Október 13)

Gratulálok!


----------



## Ghabor (2010 Október 13)

Tehát, még egyszer Jéna. Ha valakit esetleg érdekelne. A központban pár hete megjelent egy koszos öreg cigány (olvasd ezután a szót "roma"-´nak ha ugy szereted) koldus. Ott fekszik ahol láb alatt van a téren. Ha valaki rálépne (vagy belerúgna mert tudatosan fekszik oda) az már biztos nem tetszene neki.


----------



## pocok65 (2010 Október 13)

:222: A hideg napokra ajánlom....


----------



## pocok65 (2010 Október 13)

Akkor most 8? Nekem 8


----------



## pocok65 (2010 Október 13)

:88:mi is téged


----------



## Ghabor (2010 Október 13)

Jé! Na!
Ja-né (a férjét Ja -nak hívják)
Éj! Na!
A nej. 
E nej. 
Neje. (nem az én nejem)


----------



## KicsirigoO1 (2010 Október 13)

köszi


----------



## KicsirigoO1 (2010 Október 13)

Xd


----------



## pocok65 (2010 Október 13)

A hetedik


----------



## Ghabor (2010 Október 13)

Nekepizonnyóuc! -- Miféle dialektus ez?


----------



## pocok65 (2010 Október 13)

Az üzi nem hozzászólás?


----------



## Ghabor (2010 Október 13)

Hideg napokra én forró emlékeket ajánlok.


----------



## Ghabor (2010 Október 13)

fura egy jelzés ez a 20 összeszedendõ "aktivitás" --- de ha müködik hát müködik


----------



## Ghabor (2010 Október 13)

Jéna központjában feltünt két újabb kéregetõ -(nemzeti szutykosba öltözött luxemburgi) - huzzák a tangóharmónikájukat - s egymás között röhögik az elöttük elhaladókat (persze hogy értek luxemburgiul). De miért nem a belüket húzzák ezek . Innét el: bele Luxemburgba.


----------



## Ghabor (2010 Október 13)

ki olvassa ezt el?


----------



## Ghabor (2010 Október 13)

Száz év múlva esetleg valami örült egyetemi kutató aki megtalálja ennek a töredékeit.


----------



## Ghabor (2010 Október 13)

s lehet gondolkodni -- meg röhögni rajtunk.


----------



## pocok65 (2010 Október 13)




----------



## Ghabor (2010 Október 13)

egészséges a párolt zöldség. és a páratlan zöld segg? (s érti valakinek ez a lómodorát?) .... mer mán akkó bisztós nem írnám


----------



## Ghabor (2010 Október 13)

Ha tököt pároltok akkor tehát pároltök.


----------



## pocok65 (2010 Október 13)

Üdv mindenkinek


----------



## pocok65 (2010 Október 13)




----------



## pocok65 (2010 Október 13)

Köszönöm


----------



## pocok65 (2010 Október 13)

A többi hozzászólás nem számít?


----------



## Ghabor (2010 Október 13)

gondolom disznóságokat meg marhaságokat nemszabad ide beírni. De patkányságokat meg csirkeségeket talán igen.


----------



## pocok65 (2010 Október 13)

???????????????


----------



## Ghabor (2010 Október 13)

nem mind egy ha nem hat van öt
de pocok vagy pöcök


----------



## Ghabor (2010 Október 13)

kérdõjellem vagy vagy felkiálltójellem?


----------



## pocok65 (2010 Október 13)

holló,varjú károg
sunyi macska nyávog


----------



## pocok65 (2010 Október 13)

Virgonc kecske mekeg,béka vartyog,brekeg


----------



## Ghabor (2010 Október 13)

na végre az égre: 20/6


----------



## pocok65 (2010 Október 13)

mek.mek,brekeke


----------



## tomi900221 (2010 Október 13)

S


----------



## pocok65 (2010 Október 13)

galamb burukkol


----------



## pocok65 (2010 Október 13)

17


----------



## tomi900221 (2010 Október 13)

z


----------



## pocok65 (2010 Október 13)

fecske ficserékel


----------



## Ghabor (2010 Október 13)

Szia látom össze akarod gyüjteni a huszat smégsem értelmetlenségekböl.


----------



## pocok65 (2010 Október 13)

az meg milyen?


----------



## tomi900221 (2010 Október 13)

i


----------



## tomi900221 (2010 Október 13)

a


----------



## pocok65 (2010 Október 13)

Ordit farkas,szamár
versemnek vége már


----------



## tomi900221 (2010 Október 13)

s


----------



## Ghabor (2010 Október 13)

a ficserékel a tényleg szép szó.


----------



## tomi900221 (2010 Október 13)

z
_


----------



## tomi900221 (2010 Október 13)

t


----------



## tomi900221 (2010 Október 13)

o


----------



## tomi900221 (2010 Október 13)

k


----------



## tomi900221 (2010 Október 13)

!


----------



## tomi900221 (2010 Október 13)

1


----------



## tomi900221 (2010 Október 13)

2


----------



## tomi900221 (2010 Október 13)

3


----------



## tomi900221 (2010 Október 13)

4


----------



## tomi900221 (2010 Október 13)

5


----------



## tomi900221 (2010 Október 13)

6


----------



## tomi900221 (2010 Október 13)

7


----------



## tomi900221 (2010 Október 13)

8


----------



## tomi900221 (2010 Október 13)

9


----------



## tomi900221 (2010 Október 13)

0


----------



## tomi900221 (2010 Október 13)

nullaaaaaaa


----------



## angel010 (2010 Október 13)

gyors hozzászólás


----------



## angel010 (2010 Október 13)

1


----------



## angel010 (2010 Október 13)

4


----------



## angel010 (2010 Október 13)

bp


----------



## angel010 (2010 Október 13)

csodás


----------



## angel010 (2010 Október 13)

wellness


----------



## angel010 (2010 Október 13)

fitness


----------



## angel010 (2010 Október 13)

boci


----------



## angel010 (2010 Október 13)

masszázs


----------



## angel010 (2010 Október 13)

baba


----------



## tomi900221 (2010 Október 13)

21 hozzászólással még nem lettem állandó tag, segítsetek kérlek


----------



## angel010 (2010 Október 13)

mák


----------



## angel010 (2010 Október 13)

víz


----------



## angel010 (2010 Október 13)

nő


----------



## angel010 (2010 Október 13)

bárány


----------



## angel010 (2010 Október 13)

szív


----------



## angel010 (2010 Október 13)

élet


----------



## angel010 (2010 Október 13)

lélek


----------



## angel010 (2010 Október 13)

világ


----------



## angel010 (2010 Október 13)

energia


----------



## angel010 (2010 Október 13)

boldogság


----------



## etinarcadiaego (2010 Október 13)

fantasztikus olasz népzenéket hallgatok


----------



## tomi900221 (2010 Október 13)




----------



## tomi900221 (2010 Október 13)

1


----------



## mandy55 (2010 Október 13)

*Szia*

ok


----------



## reni211 (2010 Október 13)

*Szia mindenki*

Szeretném megszerezni a 20 hozzászólást


----------



## reni211 (2010 Október 13)

szia 1


----------



## reni211 (2010 Október 13)

szia 2


----------



## reni211 (2010 Október 13)

szia 3


----------



## reni211 (2010 Október 13)

Halihó


----------



## reni211 (2010 Október 13)

Hali


----------



## reni211 (2010 Október 13)

És


----------



## reni211 (2010 Október 13)

mégegyszer


----------



## reni211 (2010 Október 13)

halihó


----------



## reni211 (2010 Október 13)

Nagyon


----------



## reni211 (2010 Október 13)

sajnálom


----------



## reni211 (2010 Október 13)

ha egy kicsit


----------



## reni211 (2010 Október 13)

idegesitő vagyok


----------



## reni211 (2010 Október 13)

bocsi mindenkitől!


----------



## reni211 (2010 Október 13)

Szóval mégegyszer halihó!


----------



## reni211 (2010 Október 13)

Sziasztok


----------



## reni211 (2010 Október 13)

Jelen mégegyszer!


----------



## reni211 (2010 Október 13)

majd mégegyszer


----------



## reni211 (2010 Október 13)

újra itt


----------



## reni211 (2010 Október 13)

és ismét


----------



## reni211 (2010 Október 13)

mégegyszer haliohó és szia


----------



## reni211 (2010 Október 13)

És végül viszlát!


----------



## fekeedit (2010 Október 13)

Én is itt vagyok...


----------



## Xedos (2010 Október 13)

Üdvözlet mindenkinek!


----------



## Xedos (2010 Október 13)

Itt megtaláltam az egyik kedvenc könyvsorozatomat : Dékány András tengerészesét. Milyen jó lenne, ha ezek az iTunes -bookstoreban is elérhetőek lennének! De ez álom - egyenlőre :-(


----------



## Xedos (2010 Október 13)

*regisztracio*

17


----------



## Xedos (2010 Október 13)

16


----------



## Xedos (2010 Október 13)

15


----------



## Xedos (2010 Október 13)

14


----------



## Xedos (2010 Október 13)

13


----------



## Htaos (2010 Október 13)

szia


----------



## Xedos (2010 Október 13)

12


----------



## Htaos (2010 Október 13)

hogy vagy?


----------



## Xedos (2010 Október 13)

Szia!


----------



## Htaos (2010 Október 13)

én


----------



## Xedos (2010 Október 13)

Gyűjtögetek


----------



## Htaos (2010 Október 13)

jól


----------



## Xedos (2010 Október 13)

9


----------



## Xedos (2010 Október 13)

8


----------



## Htaos (2010 Október 13)

Xedos írta:


> Gyűjtögetek



én is!


----------



## Xedos (2010 Október 13)

7


----------



## Htaos (2010 Október 13)

de


----------



## Xedos (2010 Október 13)

hajrá


----------



## Htaos (2010 Október 13)

elég


----------



## Htaos (2010 Október 13)

lassú


----------



## Xedos (2010 Október 13)

6


----------



## Htaos (2010 Október 13)

20


----------



## Htaos (2010 Október 13)

másod-


----------



## Xedos (2010 Október 13)

Nagyon :-(


----------



## subwoofer (2010 Október 13)

klne2 írta:


> Üdvözlet Szegedről!


köszönet a file-ok-at


----------



## Htaos (2010 Október 13)

percenként


----------



## Xedos (2010 Október 13)

3


----------



## Xedos (2010 Október 13)

2


----------



## Htaos (2010 Október 13)

de


----------



## Htaos (2010 Október 13)

lassan


----------



## Htaos (2010 Október 13)

csak


----------



## Xedos (2010 Október 13)

1


----------



## Htaos (2010 Október 13)

meg


----------



## Htaos (2010 Október 13)

lesz


----------



## Xedos (2010 Október 13)

Uccsó


----------



## Htaos (2010 Október 13)

ez


----------



## jbussh (2010 Október 13)

*Köszi*

Üdv!
Én is meg szeretnék köszönni pár könyvet; van olyan, amit már évek óta keresek. Mihelyst tudok, töltök fel én is egy csekély mennyiséget.


----------



## Htaos (2010 Október 13)

az


----------



## jbussh (2010 Október 13)

*2*

2


----------



## Htaos (2010 Október 13)

utolsó


----------



## jbussh (2010 Október 13)

*3*

3


----------



## Xedos (2010 Október 13)

Hiába vagyok régen regisztrálva? Várhatók 2 napot??? Mit olvasok holnap :-(


----------



## jbussh (2010 Október 13)

*4*

4


----------



## jbussh (2010 Október 13)

*5*

5


----------



## jbussh (2010 Október 13)

*6*

6


----------



## jbussh (2010 Október 13)

*7*

7


----------



## PapJozsi (2010 Október 13)

1 csá


----------



## jbussh (2010 Október 13)

*8*

8


----------



## PapJozsi (2010 Október 13)

2 hello


----------



## jbussh (2010 Október 13)

*9*

9


----------



## PapJozsi (2010 Október 13)

három


----------



## jbussh (2010 Október 13)

*10*

Félidő


----------



## PapJozsi (2010 Október 13)

négy


----------



## PapJozsi (2010 Október 13)

5 smiley:


----------



## jbussh (2010 Október 13)

*11*

11


----------



## PapJozsi (2010 Október 13)

hat


----------



## jbussh (2010 Október 13)

*12*

12


----------



## PapJozsi (2010 Október 13)

hét


----------



## Htaos (2010 Október 13)

na mi van?


----------



## jbussh (2010 Október 13)

*13*

13


----------



## PapJozsi (2010 Október 13)

8


----------



## PapJozsi (2010 Október 13)

9


----------



## PapJozsi (2010 Október 13)

tíz


----------



## PapJozsi (2010 Október 13)

11


----------



## jbussh (2010 Október 13)

*14*

14


----------



## PapJozsi (2010 Október 13)

12


----------



## PapJozsi (2010 Október 13)

13


----------



## jbussh (2010 Október 13)

*15*

15


----------



## PapJozsi (2010 Október 13)

14


----------



## jbussh (2010 Október 13)

*16*

16


----------



## PapJozsi (2010 Október 13)

15


----------



## PapJozsi (2010 Október 13)

16


----------



## jbussh (2010 Október 13)

*17*

17


----------



## PapJozsi (2010 Október 13)

17


----------



## jbussh (2010 Október 13)

*18*

18


----------



## PapJozsi (2010 Október 13)

18


----------



## PapJozsi (2010 Október 13)

19


----------



## jbussh (2010 Október 13)

*19*

19


----------



## PapJozsi (2010 Október 13)

20


----------



## jbussh (2010 Október 13)

*20*

20


----------



## PapJozsi (2010 Október 13)

21


----------



## jbussh (2010 Október 13)

*Na végre *

Végre, túlléptem a 20-at


----------



## keryon (2010 Október 13)

Üdvözlökmindenkit!
2


----------



## keryon (2010 Október 13)

3


----------



## keryon (2010 Október 13)

4


----------



## keryon (2010 Október 13)

5


----------



## keryon (2010 Október 13)

6


----------



## keryon (2010 Október 13)

7


----------



## subwoofer (2010 Október 13)

[SIZE=-1]_"Az az ember, akit bennem szeretsz, természetesen jobb nálam: én nem olyan vagyok. _[/SIZE]
_[SIZE=-1]De te szeress, és én majd igyekszem, hogy jobb legyek önmagamnál."[/SIZE]_
[SIZE=-1](Prisrin)


Lassan itt van a KARÁCSONY, :4::4::4: 
[/SIZE]


----------



## keryon (2010 Október 13)

8


----------



## keryon (2010 Október 13)

9


----------



## keryon (2010 Október 13)

10


----------



## keryon (2010 Október 13)

na még 9


----------



## keryon (2010 Október 13)

12


----------



## keryon (2010 Október 13)

13


----------



## keryon (2010 Október 13)

14


----------



## keryon (2010 Október 13)

15


----------



## keryon (2010 Október 13)

16


----------



## keryon (2010 Október 13)

17


----------



## keryon (2010 Október 13)

18


----------



## keryon (2010 Október 13)

na még 2


----------



## keryon (2010 Október 13)

20


----------



## keryon (2010 Október 13)

kész!


----------



## bezak (2010 Október 14)

Ez itt a láp világa. Szürke,


----------



## bezak (2010 Október 14)

Silány, szegény világ. Megülte


----------



## bezak (2010 Október 14)

Az örök köd, mely egyre rémít.


----------



## bezak (2010 Október 14)

A láplakók közt várom én itt


----------



## bezak (2010 Október 14)

Az én szép, fényes reggelem,


----------



## bezak (2010 Október 14)

Bús esti köd rémít s borul rám,


----------



## bezak (2010 Október 14)

De az a reggel megjelen.


----------



## bezak (2010 Október 14)

Rémek között, gomolygó ködben


----------



## bezak (2010 Október 14)

Elszürkül minden itt a lápon,


----------



## bezak (2010 Október 14)

A lelkem villan néha-néha,


----------



## bezak (2010 Október 14)

Szikráit a rémekre hányom


----------



## bezak (2010 Október 14)

S hogy el ne izzék, hogy legyen:


----------



## bezak (2010 Október 14)

A szürkeségből néha-néha


----------



## bezak (2010 Október 14)

Kidugom büszke, nagy fejem.


----------



## bezak (2010 Október 14)

Vagyok fény-ember ködbe bújva,


----------



## bezak (2010 Október 14)

Vagyok veszteglő akarat,


----------



## bezak (2010 Október 14)

Vagyok a láplakók csodája,


----------



## bezak (2010 Október 14)

Ki fényre termett s itt marad


----------



## bezak (2010 Október 14)

Ködomlasztó reggelre várva,


----------



## bezak (2010 Október 14)

Várván, jön-e a virradat.


----------



## barnes (2010 Október 14)

Üdv. mindenkinek , Csíkszeredábol, össze kellene gyüjtsek 20 hozásszolást.


----------



## yetiman (2010 Október 14)

Jelen


----------



## yetiman (2010 Október 14)

léti


----------



## yetiman (2010 Október 14)

Ígérem, hogy...


----------



## yetiman (2010 Október 14)

...amint megvan...


----------



## yetiman (2010 Október 14)

...a kellő számú...


----------



## yetiman (2010 Október 14)

...hsz-em,...


----------



## yetiman (2010 Október 14)

...már értelmes dolgokat is...


----------



## yetiman (2010 Október 14)

...fogok ide tenni...


----------



## yetiman (2010 Október 14)

Illetve, nem ide,...


----------



## yetiman (2010 Október 14)

...hanem a megfelelő témákhoz.


----------



## yetiman (2010 Október 14)

Például:


----------



## yetiman (2010 Október 14)

leszámolható minták


----------



## yetiman (2010 Október 14)

kb. 400 file, tobb ezer mintaval


----------



## yetiman (2010 Október 14)

térképek


----------



## yetiman (2010 Október 14)

könyvek


----------



## yetiman (2010 Október 14)

De, semmi jogsértő!


----------



## yetiman (2010 Október 14)

Úgyhogy,


----------



## yetiman (2010 Október 14)

hamarosan visszajövök


----------



## Mikulas234 (2010 Október 14)

*Udvozlok mindenkit*



Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg



Koszonom a lehetoseget mindenkit udvozolni.


----------



## gibbs (2010 Október 14)

egy


----------



## gibbs (2010 Október 14)

kettő


----------



## gibbs (2010 Október 14)

három


----------



## gibbs (2010 Október 14)

négy


----------



## gibbs (2010 Október 14)

öt


----------



## gibbs (2010 Október 14)

hat


----------



## gibbs (2010 Október 14)

hét


----------



## gibbs (2010 Október 14)

nyolc


----------



## gibbs (2010 Október 14)

kilenc


----------



## gibbs (2010 Október 14)

tíz


----------



## gibbs (2010 Október 14)

tizenegy


----------



## gibbs (2010 Október 14)

tizenkettő


----------



## gibbs (2010 Október 14)

13


----------



## gibbs (2010 Október 14)

14


----------



## gibbs (2010 Október 14)

15


----------



## gibbs (2010 Október 14)

16


----------



## gibbs (2010 Október 14)

17


----------



## Mikulas234 (2010 Október 14)

Szia


----------



## gibbs (2010 Október 14)

18


----------



## gibbs (2010 Október 14)

19


----------



## gibbs (2010 Október 14)

20 köszönöm szépen


----------



## gibbs (2010 Október 14)

,jhkj


----------



## phillrudd (2010 Október 14)

34


----------



## phillrudd (2010 Október 14)

87


----------



## phillrudd (2010 Október 14)

A 6. napon(The 6th Day, 2000)



Egyéb címek: The Sixth Day, A hatodik napon
Nemzet: amerikai
Stílus: sci-fi, akció, thriller
Hossz: 120 perc

Stáblista:
Rendezte:
Roger Spottiswoode

Szereplők:
Arnold Schwarzenegger
Robert Duvall
Michael Drucker
Sarah Wynter
Michael Rapaport
Michael Rooker
Wendy Crewson


Tartalom:
Akadhat férfi, akinek csupán egyetlen méltó ellenfele van: önmaga! Adam Gibson, helikopter pilóta boldogan él csalájával, ám egy nap - éppen egy olyan napon, amikor súlyos balesetet érte, rá kell jönnie, hogy eddigi boldogsága átmeneti volt, és valaki elvette tőle. Hogy ki? Adam Gibson. Önmaga tökéletes mása költözött be a házába, felesége és gyermeke mellé. A férfi azonban ragaszkodik az életéhez: meg akarja tudni, ki játszik vele, és milyen játékot. Hamarosan rájön, hogy balesete után halottnak hitték, és egy cég elkövette a legsúlyosabb vétséget. Klónozta őt. A nagyvállalat természetesen mindent megtenne, hogy eltüntesse bűne nyomait. És ehhez meg kell szabadulnia az eredetitől. Pesze csak akkor, ha mindenre elszánt bérgyilkosai meg tudják állapítani, melyik Gibson az eredeti...



Infó:
A 6 napon (2000)
Videó információk:
Méret: 1, 36 GB
Típus: AVI (XviD - XviD project)
Felbontás: 688 x 304 pixel
Bitráta: 1 263 Kbps
Képkockák száma/mp: 25.000
Oldalarány: 2.25

Audió információk:
Audiósávok száma: 1
Audiosáv #1 adatai:
Audiósáv típusa: AC3 (AC3)
Csatornák száma: 6
Bitráta: 448 Kbps CBR
Mintavételezési frekvencia: 48.0 KHz

Letöltés:
KÓD
http://data.hu/get/2816917/A_6_napon_2000.part01.rar.html
http://data.hu/get/2816925/A_6_napon_2000.part02.rar.html
http://data.hu/get/2816929/A_6_napon_2000.part03.rar.html
http://data.hu/get/2816895/A_6_napon_2000.part04.rar.html
http://data.hu/get/2816932/A_6_napon_2000.part05.rar.html
http://data.hu/get/2816941/A_6_napon_2000.part06.rar.html
http://data.hu/get/2816845/A_6_napon_2000.part07.rar.html
http://data.hu/get/2816854/A_6_napon_2000.part08.rar.html
http://data.hu/get/2816940/A_6_napon_2000.part09.rar.html
http://data.hu/get/2816910/A_6_napon_2000.part10.rar.html
http://data.hu/get/2816935/A_6_napon_2000.part11.rar.html
http://data.hu/get/2816859/A_6_napon_2000.part12.rar.html
http://data.hu/get/2816921/A_6_napon_2000.part13.rar.html
http://data.hu/get/2816860/A_6_napon_2000.part14.rar.html
http://data.hu/get/2816869/A_6_napon_2000.part15.rar.html


Rarpass: tiprodo22


----------



## gibbs (2010 Október 14)

nmnnn


----------



## phillrudd (2010 Október 14)

Conan, a pusztító(Conan the Destroyer, 1984)



Egyéb címek: Conan, a barbár 2. - A pusztító
Nemzet: amerikai
Stílus: kaland, fantasy
Hossz: 103 perc

Stáblista:
Rendezte:
Richard Fleischer

Szereplők:
Arnold Schwarzenegger
Grace Jones
Wilt Chamberlain
Tracey Walter
Sarah Douglas


Tartalom:
Conan, a gyermek hercegnő erős és hatalmas védelmezője. A keményöklű harcos ezúttal veszélyes utazásra indul. Feltett szándéka, hogy megtalálja a mágikus kristályt, amelyik az ördögi varázsló, Toth-Amon kezében a világ pusztulását okozhatja. Útja egészen különös és csodálatos világokon vezet keresztül. Conan eközben megmenti a vad zulu harcost, aki később nagy segítségére lesz, mert mellé szegődik az áruló Taramis királynő elleni harcban.


Infó:
Conan a Pusztító (1984)
Videó információk:
Méret: 1, 36 GB
Típus: AVI (XviD - XviD project)
Felbontás: 720 x 416 pixel
Bitráta: 1 785 Kbps
Képkockák száma/mp: 25.000
Oldalarány: 16/9

Audió információk:
Audiósávok száma: 1
Audiosáv #1 adatai:
Audiósáv típusa: AC3 (AC3)
Csatornák száma: 2
Bitráta: 192 Kbps CBR
Mintavételezési frekvencia: 48.0 KHz

Letöltés:
KÓD
http://data.hu/get/2816906/Conan_a_Pusztito_1984.part01.rar.html
http://data.hu/get/2816848/Conan_a_Pusztito_1984.part02.rar.html
http://data.hu/get/2816832/Conan_a_Pusztito_1984.part03.rar.html
http://data.hu/get/2816823/Conan_a_Pusztito_1984.part04.rar.html
http://data.hu/get/2816899/Conan_a_Pusztito_1984.part05.rar.html
http://data.hu/get/2816943/Conan_a_Pusztito_1984.part06.rar.html
http://data.hu/get/2816842/Conan_a_Pusztito_1984.part07.rar.html
http://data.hu/get/2816835/Conan_a_Pusztito_1984.part08.rar.html
http://data.hu/get/2816893/Conan_a_Pusztito_1984.part09.rar.html
http://data.hu/get/2816891/Conan_a_Pusztito_1984.part10.rar.html
http://data.hu/get/2816924/Conan_a_Pusztito_1984.part11.rar.html
http://data.hu/get/2816824/Conan_a_Pusztito_1984.part12.rar.html
http://data.hu/get/2816904/Conan_a_Pusztito_1984.part13.rar.html
http://data.hu/get/2816840/Conan_a_Pusztito_1984.part14.rar.html
http://data.hu/get/2816837/Conan_a_Pusztito_1984.part15.rar.html

Rarpass: tiprodo22


----------



## phillrudd (2010 Október 14)

Ikrek (Twins, 1988)



Nemzet: amerikai
Stílus: vígjáték
Hossz: 98 perc

Stáblista:
Rendezte:
Ivan Reitman

Szereplők:
Arnold Schwarzenegger Danny DeVito Kelly Preston Chloe Webb Bonnie Bartlett Marshall Bell Trey Wilson Hugh O'Brian Nehemiah Persoff

Tartalom:
Rosszul sült el a nagy reményekkel kecsegtető genetikai kísérlet. Ikrek születtek ugyan, ám Julius és Vincent Benedict csöppet sem hasonlít egymásra. Korán elválasztják őket, nem tudnak egymásról és más-más környezetben nőnek fel. Csak néhány évtizeddel később találkoznak újra. Julius művelt, lányszívű óriás. Vincent fele akkora, örökké nőkre és pénzre vágyik. Barátnőkkel körülvéve és gengszterekkel a nyomukban az ikrek elindulnak, hogy megkeressék az anyjukat.




Infó:
Ikrek (1998)
Videó információk:
Méret: 1, 36 GB
Típus: AVI (XviD - XviD project)
Felbontás: 688 x 512 pixel
Bitráta: 1 639 Kbps
Képkockák száma/mp: 25.000
Oldalarány: 4/3

Audió információk:
Audiósávok száma: 1
Audiosáv #1 adatai:
Audiósáv típusa: MPA1L3 (MPEG-1 Audio layer 3)
Csatornák száma: 2
Bitráta: 202 Kbps VBR
Mintavételezési frekvencia: 48.0 KHz

Letöltés:
KÓD
http://data.hu/get/2817336/Ikrek_1988.part01.rar.html
http://data.hu/get/2817331/Ikrek_1988.part02.rar.html
http://data.hu/get/2817267/Ikrek_1988.part03.rar.html
http://data.hu/get/2817255/Ikrek_1988.part04.rar.html
http://data.hu/get/2817308/Ikrek_1988.part05.rar.html
http://data.hu/get/2817339/Ikrek_1988.part06.rar.html
http://data.hu/get/2817328/Ikrek_1988.part07.rar.html
http://data.hu/get/2817309/Ikrek_1988.part08.rar.html
http://data.hu/get/2817248/Ikrek_1988.part09.rar.html
http://data.hu/get/2817278/Ikrek_1988.part10.rar.html
http://data.hu/get/2817343/Ikrek_1988.part11.rar.html
http://data.hu/get/2817279/Ikrek_1988.part12.rar.html
http://data.hu/get/2817281/Ikrek_1988.part13.rar.html
http://data.hu/get/2817327/Ikrek_1988.part14.rar.html
http://data.hu/get/2817346/Ikrek_1988.part15.rar.html

Rarpass: tiprodo22


----------



## phillrudd (2010 Október 14)

Ítéletnap (End of Days, 1999)



Nemzet: amerikai
Stílus: akció, thriller, horror, misztikum
Hossz: 117 perc

Stáblista:
Rendezte:
Peter Hyams

Szereplők:
Arnold Schwarzenegger
Gabriel Byrne
Robin Tunney
Kevin Pollak
Rod Steiger


Tartalom:
Jericho Cane a múltját kísértő démonai elől az alkoholizmusba menekül, ahonnan már csak egy lépés az öngyilkosság. Christine ugyancsak meggyötört lélek. Senki sem sejti, hogy a világra is hasonló sors vár: az ördög még az ezredforduló előtt nemzeni akar egy gyermeket, hogy az eljövendő ezer évben fia uralkodjon a Földön. Christine választja ki a sátáni magzat kihordásának szerepére, és Jericho felhagy az itallal, hogy az ördögi tervet megakadályozza.




Infó:
Ítéletnap (1999)
Videó információk:
Méret: 1, 36 GB
Típus: AVI (XviD - XviD project)
Felbontás: 688 x 288 pixel
Bitráta: 1 322 Kbps
Képkockák száma/mp: 25.000
Oldalarány: 2.35

Audió információk:
Audiósávok száma: 1
Audiosáv #1 adatai:
Audiósáv típusa: MPA1L3 (MPEG-1 Audio layer 3)
Csatornák száma: 2
Bitráta: 317 Kbps VBR
Mintavételezési frekvencia: 48.0 KHz

Letöltés:
KÓD
http://data.hu/get/2817285/Iteletnap_1999.part01.rar.html
http://data.hu/get/2817307/Iteletnap_1999.part02.rar.html
http://data.hu/get/2817345/Iteletnap_1999.part03.rar.html
http://data.hu/get/2817321/Iteletnap_1999.part04.rar.html
http://data.hu/get/2817316/Iteletnap_1999.part05.rar.html
http://data.hu/get/2817341/Iteletnap_1999.part06.rar.html
http://data.hu/get/2817265/Iteletnap_1999.part07.rar.html
http://data.hu/get/2817243/Iteletnap_1999.part08.rar.html
http://data.hu/get/2817344/Iteletnap_1999.part09.rar.html
http://data.hu/get/2817247/Iteletnap_1999.part10.rar.html
http://data.hu/get/2817246/Iteletnap_1999.part11.rar.html
http://data.hu/get/2817335/Iteletnap_1999.part12.rar.html
http://data.hu/get/2817338/Iteletnap_1999.part13.rar.html
http://data.hu/get/2817276/Iteletnap_1999.part14.rar.html
http://data.hu/get/2817282/Iteletnap_1999.part15.rar.html

Rarpass: tiprodo22


----------



## phillrudd (2010 Október 14)

Két Tűz között (1994) (True Lies, 1994)




Egyéb címek: True Lies - Két tűz között
Nemzet: amerikai
Stílus: akció, kémtörténet, thriller
Hossz: 130 perc

Stáblista:
Rendezte:
James Cameron

Szereplők:
Arnold Schwarzenegger
Jamie Lee Curtis
Bill Paxton
Tom Arnold
Tia Carrere
Art Malik


Tartalom:
A kettős életet élő szuperügynök, miközben titkosszolgálati módszerek "kémleli" kísértésnek kitett feleségét, egyszemélyes hadseregként leszámol a világ gonoszaival. A neve Tasker, Harry Tasker. Hat nyelven beszél, és mind katonaként, mind tangótáncosként roppant hatékony. A nagyon-nagyon titkos Omega csoportnak dolgozik.




Infó:
Két Tűz között (1994)
Videó információk:
Méret: 1,37 GB
Típus: AVI (XviD - XviD project)
Felbontás: 608 x 256 pixel
Bitráta: 1 059 Kbps
Képkockák száma/mp: 25.000
Oldalarány: 2.35

Audió információk:
Audiósávok száma: 1
Audiosáv #1 adatai:
Audiósáv típusa: AC3 (AC3)
Csatornák száma: 6
Bitráta: 384 Kbps CBR
Mintavételezési frekvencia: 48.0 KHz

Letöltés:
KÓD
http://data.hu/get/2817296/Ket_Tuz_kozott_1994.part01.rar.html
http://data.hu/get/2817314/Ket_Tuz_kozott_1994.part02.rar.html
http://data.hu/get/2817270/Ket_Tuz_kozott_1994.part03.rar.html
http://data.hu/get/2817262/Ket_Tuz_kozott_1994.part04.rar.html
http://data.hu/get/2817256/Ket_Tuz_kozott_1994.part05.rar.html
http://data.hu/get/2817292/Ket_Tuz_kozott_1994.part06.rar.html
http://data.hu/get/2817304/Ket_Tuz_kozott_1994.part07.rar.html
http://data.hu/get/2817271/Ket_Tuz_kozott_1994.part08.rar.html
http://data.hu/get/2817263/Ket_Tuz_kozott_1994.part09.rar.html
http://data.hu/get/2817311/Ket_Tuz_kozott_1994.part10.rar.html
http://data.hu/get/2817306/Ket_Tuz_kozott_1994.part11.rar.html
http://data.hu/get/2817330/Ket_Tuz_kozott_1994.part12.rar.html
http://data.hu/get/2817332/Ket_Tuz_kozott_1994.part13.rar.html
http://data.hu/get/2817305/Ket_Tuz_kozott_1994.part14.rar.html
http://data.hu/get/2817259/Ket_Tuz_kozott_1994.part15.rar.html

Rarpass: tiprodo22


----------



## phillrudd (2010 Október 14)

Kommandó (Commando, 1985)



Nemzet: amerikai
Stílus: akció
Hossz: 88 perc

Stáblista:
Rendezte:
Mark L. Lester

Szereplők:
Arnold Schwarzenegger
Rae Dawn
Chong Dan
Hedaya Vernon
Wells David
Patrick Kelly
Alyssa Milano
James Olson
Bill Duke

Tartalom:
John Matrix tábornok visszavonultan él, új személyazonossággal, és tinédzser lányát, Jennyt nevelgeti. Sajnos azonban rábukkan annak a bosszúszomjas dél-amerikai diktátornak a csapata, akit a Matrix vezette kommandós csapat űzött el országa éléről.




Infó:
Kommandó (1985)
Videó információk:
Méret: 698,21 MB
Típus: AVI (XviD - XviD project)
Felbontás: 640 x 352 pixel
Bitráta: 990 Kbps
Képkockák száma/mp: 25.000
Oldalarány: 16/9

Audió információk:
Audiósávok száma: 1
Audiosáv #1 adatai:
Audiósáv típusa: MPA1L3 (MPEG-1 Audio layer 3)
Csatornák száma: 2
Bitráta: 128 Kbps CBR
Mintavételezési frekvencia: 48.0 KHz

Letöltés:
KÓD
http://data.hu/get/2817295/Kommando_1985.part1.rar.html
http://data.hu/get/2817334/Kommando_1985.part2.rar.html
http://data.hu/get/2817299/Kommando_1985.part3.rar.html
http://data.hu/get/2817245/Kommando_1985.part4.rar.html
http://data.hu/get/2817249/Kommando_1985.part5.rar.html
http://data.hu/get/2817315/Kommando_1985.part6.rar.html
http://data.hu/get/2817319/Kommando_1985.part7.rar.html
http://data.hu/get/2817261/Kommando_1985.part8.rar.html





Rarpass: tiprodo22


----------



## phillrudd (2010 Október 14)

Ovizsaru (Kindergarten Cop, 1990)



Nemzet: amerikai
Stílus: vígjáték
Hossz: 111 perc

Stáblista:
Rendezte:
Ivan Reitman

Szereplők:
Arnold Schwarzenegger
Penelope Ann Miller
Pamela Reed
Linda Hunt
Richard Tyson
Caroll Baker
Cathy Moriarty
Park Overall
Richard Portnow
Miko Hughes

Tartalom:
John Kimble felügyelő veteránnak számít a Los Angeles-i rendőrségen. Amikor egy veszedelmes gyilkost kell elkapnia, eddigi életének legnagyobb kihívásával kerül szembe: fel kell vállalnia inkognitóban egy óvó bácsi szerepét. Huszonhárom ricsajozó gyereket kell kordában tartania, anélkül, hogy az inkognitóját felfedné. Nagy nehezen megnyeri a nagycsoportosok bizalmát és a szépséges tanítónő szimpátiáját. Felkészülhet a végső leszámolásra...




Infó:
Ovizsaru (1990)
Videó információk:
Méret: 1, 36 GB
Típus: AVI (XviD - XviD project)
Felbontás: 688 x 368 pixel
Bitráta: 1 571 Kbps
Képkockák száma/mp: 25.000
Oldalarány: 1.870

Audió információk:
Audiósávok száma: 1
Audiosáv #1 adatai:
Audiósáv típusa: MPA1L3 (MPEG-1 Audio layer 3)
Csatornák száma: 2
Bitráta: 318 Kbps VBR
Mintavételezési frekvencia: 48.0 KHz

Letöltés:
KÓD
http://data.hu/get/2817342/Ovizsaru_1990.part01.rar.html
http://data.hu/get/2817244/Ovizsaru_1990.part02.rar.html
http://data.hu/get/2817264/Ovizsaru_1990.part03.rar.html
http://data.hu/get/2817313/Ovizsaru_1990.part04.rar.html
http://data.hu/get/2817257/Ovizsaru_1990.part05.rar.html
http://data.hu/get/2817326/Ovizsaru_1990.part06.rar.html
http://data.hu/get/2817300/Ovizsaru_1990.part07.rar.html
http://data.hu/get/2817251/Ovizsaru_1990.part08.rar.html
http://data.hu/get/2817283/Ovizsaru_1990.part09.rar.html
http://data.hu/get/2817340/Ovizsaru_1990.part10.rar.html
http://data.hu/get/2817254/Ovizsaru_1990.part11.rar.html
http://data.hu/get/2817253/Ovizsaru_1990.part12.rar.html
http://data.hu/get/2817298/Ovizsaru_1990.part13.rar.html
http://data.hu/get/2817312/Ovizsaru_1990.part14.rar.html
http://data.hu/get/2817268/Ovizsaru_1990.part15.rar.html




 
Ma, 02:57 AM 

Kommandó (Commando, 1985)



Nemzet: amerikai
Stílus: akció
Hossz: 88 perc

Stáblista:
Rendezte:
Mark L. Lester

Szereplők:
Arnold Schwarzenegger
Rae Dawn
Chong Dan
Hedaya Vernon
Wells David
Patrick Kelly
Alyssa Milano
James Olson
Bill Duke

Tartalom:
John Matrix tábornok visszavonultan él, új személyazonossággal, és tinédzser lányát, Jennyt nevelgeti. Sajnos azonban rábukkan annak a bosszúszomjas dél-amerikai diktátornak a csapata, akit a Matrix vezette kommandós csapat űzött el országa éléről.




Infó:
Kommandó (1985)
Videó információk:
Méret: 698,21 MB
Típus: AVI (XviD - XviD project)
Felbontás: 640 x 352 pixel
Bitráta: 990 Kbps
Képkockák száma/mp: 25.000
Oldalarány: 16/9

Audió információk:
Audiósávok száma: 1
Audiosáv #1 adatai:
Audiósáv típusa: MPA1L3 (MPEG-1 Audio layer 3)
Csatornák száma: 2
Bitráta: 128 Kbps CBR
Mintavételezési frekvencia: 48.0 KHz

Letöltés:
KÓD
http://data.hu/get/2817295/Kommando_1985.part1.rar.html
http://data.hu/get/2817334/Kommando_1985.part2.rar.html
http://data.hu/get/2817299/Kommando_1985.part3.rar.html
http://data.hu/get/2817245/Kommando_1985.part4.rar.html
http://data.hu/get/2817249/Kommando_1985.part5.rar.html
http://data.hu/get/2817315/Kommando_1985.part6.rar.html
http://data.hu/get/2817319/Kommando_1985.part7.rar.html
http://data.hu/get/2817261/Kommando_1985.part8.rar.html





Rarpass: tiprodo22


----------



## phillrudd (2010 Október 14)

Piszkos alku (Raw Deal, 1986)



Egyéb címek: Triple Identity
Nemzet: amerikai
Stílus: akció
Hossz: 97 perc

Stáblista:
Rendezte:
John Irvin

Szereplők:
Arnold Schwarzenegger
Kathryn Harrold
Darren McGavin
Sam Wanamaker
Paul Shenar Steven
Hill Joe Regalbuto
Robert Davi
Ed Lauter
Blanche Baker

Tartalom:
A szabályokat nem mindig tisztelő módszerei miatt vidéki seriffnek helyezett volt FBI-ügynök új esélyt kap egykori főnökétől: a legnagyobb hatalmú chicagói maffiába kell beépülnie - ám erről senki sem fog tudni hivatalos részről, se- gítségre tehát nem számíthat. Egy akcióval sikerül a maffiavezér bizalmába férkőznie, s ezzel hamarosan féltékennyé teszi az egyik "keresztfiút"...




Infó:
Piszkos alku (1986)
Videó információk:
Méret: 1, 36 GB
Típus: AVI (XviD - XviD project)
Felbontás: 688 x 304 pixel
Bitráta: 1 532 Kbps
Képkockák száma/mp: 25.000
Oldalarány: 2.25

Audió információk:
Audiósávok száma: 1
Audiosáv #1 adatai:
Audiósáv típusa: MPA1L3 (MPEG-1 Audio layer 3)
Csatornák száma: 2
Bitráta: 315 Kbps VBR
Mintavételezési frekvencia: 48.0 KHz

Letöltés:
KÓD
http://data.hu/get/2817287/Piszkos_alku_1986.part01.rar.html
http://data.hu/get/2817280/Piszkos_alku_1986.part02.rar.html
http://data.hu/get/2817286/Piszkos_alku_1986.part03.rar.html
http://data.hu/get/2817250/Piszkos_alku_1986.part04.rar.html
http://data.hu/get/2817252/Piszkos_alku_1986.part05.rar.html
http://data.hu/get/2817324/Piszkos_alku_1986.part06.rar.html
http://data.hu/get/2817302/Piszkos_alku_1986.part07.rar.html
http://data.hu/get/2817269/Piszkos_alku_1986.part08.rar.html
http://data.hu/get/2817294/Piszkos_alku_1986.part09.rar.html
http://data.hu/get/2817266/Piszkos_alku_1986.part10.rar.html
http://data.hu/get/2817329/Piszkos_alku_1986.part11.rar.html
http://data.hu/get/2817301/Piszkos_alku_1986.part12.rar.html
http://data.hu/get/2817288/Piszkos_alku_1986.part13.rar.html
http://data.hu/get/2817325/Piszkos_alku_1986.part14.rar.html
http://data.hu/get/2817320/Piszkos_alku_1986.part15.rar.html

Rarpass: tiprodo22


----------



## phillrudd (2010 Október 14)

Ragadozó (Predator, 1987)



Nemzet: amerikai
Stílus: thriller, sci-fi
Hossz: 107 perc

Stáblista:
Rendezte:
John McTiernan

Szereplők:
Arnold Schwarzenegger
Carl Weathers
Elpidia Carrillo
Bill Duke
Jesse Ventura
Sonny Landham


Tartalom:
Dutch Schaefer őrnagy és harcedzett csapata számára rutinfeladatnak tűnik kiszabadítani a dzsungelben rejtőző gerillák fogságából néhány foglyot. De nem az ellenséges dzsungelharcosok tizedelik Dutch embereit a klasszikus "tíz kicsi néger" módszer szerint, hanem egy láthatatlan ellenség - egy más világból származó ragadozó...




Infó:
Ragadozó (1987)
Videó információk:
Méret: 1, 36 GB
Típus: AVI (XviD - XviD project)
Felbontás: 688 x 384 pixel
Bitráta: 1 730 Kbps
Képkockák száma/mp: 25.000
Oldalarány: 16/9

Audió információk:
Audiósávok száma: 1
Audiosáv #1 adatai:
Audiósáv típusa: AC3 (AC3)
Csatornák száma: 6
Bitráta: 384 Kbps CBR
Mintavételezési frekvencia: 48.0 KHz

Letöltés:
KÓD
http://data.hu/get/2817323/Ragadozo__1987.part01.rar.html
http://data.hu/get/2817272/Ragadozo__1987.part02.rar.html
http://data.hu/get/2817290/Ragadozo__1987.part03.rar.html
http://data.hu/get/2817303/Ragadozo__1987.part04.rar.html
http://data.hu/get/2817284/Ragadozo__1987.part05.rar.html
http://data.hu/get/2817260/Ragadozo__1987.part06.rar.html
http://data.hu/get/2817275/Ragadozo__1987.part07.rar.html
http://data.hu/get/2817277/Ragadozo__1987.part08.rar.html
http://data.hu/get/2817318/Ragadozo__1987.part09.rar.html
http://data.hu/get/2817258/Ragadozo__1987.part10.rar.html
http://data.hu/get/2817291/Ragadozo__1987.part11.rar.html
http://data.hu/get/2817297/Ragadozo__1987.part12.rar.html
http://data.hu/get/2817273/Ragadozo__1987.part13.rar.html
http://data.hu/get/2817289/Ragadozo__1987.part14.rar.html
http://data.hu/get/2817317/Ragadozo__1987.part15.rar.html




Rarpass: tiprodo22


----------



## phillrudd (2010 Október 14)

Terminátor - A halálosztó (The Terminator, 1984)



Nemzet: amerikai
Stílus: sci-fi, akció, thriller
Hossz: 99 perc

Stáblista:
Rendezte:
James Cameron

Szereplők:
Arnold Schwarzenegger
Michael Biehn
Linda Hamilton
Paul Winfield
Lance Henriksen
Rick Rossovich
Earl Boen


Tartalom:
A jövőből, 2029-ből küldenek vissza a múltba, 1984-be, Los Angelesbe egy ember formájú gyilkológépet, ún. Cyborgot, azzal a feladattal, hogy ölje meg Sarah Connort, még mielőtt világra hozná gyermekét. A gyermek lesz ugyanis majd az emberek vezére a jövőben a robotok elleni harcukban. Ámde a jövő emberei is visszaküldenek a múltjukba egy hőst, aki többször sikerrel menti meg Sarah életét a halálosztó csapása elől, míg végül a saját életét áldozza fel érte.




Infó:
Terminátor 1 (1984)
Videó információk:
Méret: 1, 36 GB
Típus: AVI (XviD - XviD project)
Felbontás: 672 x 368 pixel
Bitráta: 1 541 Kbps
Képkockák száma/mp: 25.000
Oldalarány: 16/9

Audió információk:
Audiósávok száma: 1
Audiosáv #1 adatai:
Audiósáv típusa: MPA1L3 (MPEG-1 Audio layer 3)
Csatornák száma: 2
Bitráta: 320 Kbps CBR
Mintavételezési frekvencia: 48.0 KHz

Letöltés:
KÓD
http://data.hu/get/2817594/Terminator__1_1984.part01.rar.html
http://data.hu/get/2817609/Terminator__1_1984.part02.rar.html
http://data.hu/get/2817630/Terminator__1_1984.part03.rar.html
http://data.hu/get/2817590/Terminator__1_1984.part04.rar.html
http://data.hu/get/2817652/Terminator__1_1984.part05.rar.html
http://data.hu/get/2817616/Terminator__1_1984.part06.rar.html
http://data.hu/get/2817623/Terminator__1_1984.part07.rar.html
http://data.hu/get/2817622/Terminator__1_1984.part08.rar.html
http://data.hu/get/2817607/Terminator__1_1984.part09.rar.html
http://data.hu/get/2817676/Terminator__1_1984.part10.rar.html
http://data.hu/get/2817643/Terminator__1_1984.part11.rar.html
http://data.hu/get/2817596/Terminator__1_1984.part12.rar.html
http://data.hu/get/2817618/Terminator__1_1984.part13.rar.html
http://data.hu/get/2817625/Terminator__1_1984.part14.rar.html
http://data.hu/get/2817632/Terminator__1_1984.part15.rar.html

Rarpass: tiprodo22


----------



## phillrudd (2010 Október 14)

Terminátor 2. - Az ítélet napja (Terminator 2: Judgment Day, 1991)



Egyéb címek: T2, T2 - Terminator 2: Judgment Day
Nemzet: amerikai
Stílus: akció, sci-fi
Hossz: 127 perc

Stáblista:
Rendezte:
James Cameron

Szereplők:
Arnold Schwarzenegger
Linda Hamilton
Edward Furlong
Joe Morton
Robert Patrick
Earl Boen


Tartalom:
Mivel a jövőből érkezett emberszerű robot nem tudta feladatát végrehajtani (megölni a nőt, akinek fia majdan a gép elleni háború vezetője lesz), 1991-ben újabb, még félelmetesebb alakváltó halálosztó érkezik. A jövő emberi ellenállási mozgalmának vezére - a jelenben még kisfiú - élete veszélyben van. A múltba visszaküldött harci robot szinte legyőzhetetlen, ám az előző terminátor hasonmása vigyáz a fiúra.




Infó:
Terminátor 2 (1991)
Videó információk:
Méret: 1, 36 GB
Típus: AVI (XviD - XviD project)
Felbontás: 672 x 288 pixel
Bitráta: 965 Kbps
Képkockák száma/mp: 25.000
Oldalarány: 2.35

Audió információk:
Audiósávok száma: 1
Audiosáv #1 adatai:
Audiósáv típusa: MPA1L3 (MPEG-1 Audio layer 3)
Csatornák száma: 2
Bitráta: 320 Kbps CBR
Mintavételezési frekvencia: 48.0 KHz

Letöltés:
KÓD
http://data.hu/get/2817627/Terminator__2_1991.part01.rar.html
http://data.hu/get/2817649/Terminator__2_1991.part02.rar.html
http://data.hu/get/2817606/Terminator__2_1991.part03.rar.html
http://data.hu/get/2817678/Terminator__2_1991.part04.rar.html
http://data.hu/get/2817620/Terminator__2_1991.part05.rar.html
http://data.hu/get/2817650/Terminator__2_1991.part06.rar.html
http://data.hu/get/2817680/Terminator__2_1991.part07.rar.html
http://data.hu/get/2817653/Terminator__2_1991.part08.rar.html
http://data.hu/get/2817599/Terminator__2_1991.part09.rar.html
http://data.hu/get/2817673/Terminator__2_1991.part10.rar.html
http://data.hu/get/2817604/Terminator__2_1991.part11.rar.html
http://data.hu/get/2817667/Terminator__2_1991.part12.rar.html
http://data.hu/get/2817645/Terminator__2_1991.part13.rar.html
http://data.hu/get/2817648/Terminator__2_1991.part14.rar.html
http://data.hu/get/2817614/Terminator__2_1991.part15.rar.html

Rarpass: tiprodo22


----------



## Marika60 (2010 Október 14)

*Kérdés*

Szia új vagyok itt és nem igazán boldogulok.
Mond csak a képeket hol lehet megnézni?
üdv. Marika


----------



## phillrudd (2010 Október 14)

Terminátor 3. - A gépek lázadása (Terminator 3: Rise of the Machines, 2003)



Nemzet: amerikai
Stílus: akció, sci-fi, thriller
Hossz: 109 perc

Stáblista:
Rendezte:
Jonathan Mostow

Szereplők:
Arnold Schwarzenegger
Nick Stahl
Claire Danes
Kristanna Loken
David Andrews
Mark Famiglietti


Tartalom:
Tíz év telt el azóta, hogy John Connor megállította az Ítélet Napját, és megmentette a Földet a teljes pusztulástól. Azóta bujkál: nincs hitelkártyája, munkája, mobiltelefonja - igyekszik nyom nélkül létezni, hogy a Skynet gépei ne találhassák meg. Talán az egész életét leélhetné így, ha a homályos jövőből nem érkezne egy új gép: a T-X. Ez a gép a Skynet csúcsmodellje. A legrafináltabb, legerősebb gyilkológép, amit a gépek eddig terveztek. És még a tetejébe egy gyönyörű nő testével álcázzák. Connornak (és e világ lakóinak) csupán egy reménye maradt. Egykori gyilkosa, a Terminátor, amely talán képes felvenni a harcot a nála sokkal modernebb és hatékonyabb típussal. Ha alul marad, vége a világnak...




Infó:
Terminátor 3 (2003)
Videó információk:
Méret: 1, 36 GB
Típus: AVI (XviD - XviD project)
Felbontás: 672 x 288 pixel
Bitráta: 1 432 Kbps
Képkockák száma/mp: 25.000
Oldalarány: 2.35

Audió információk:
Audiósávok száma: 1
Audiosáv #1 adatai:
Audiósáv típusa: MPA1L3 (MPEG-1 Audio layer 3)
Csatornák száma: 2
Bitráta: 320 Kbps CBR
Mintavételezési frekvencia: 48.0 KHz

Letöltés:
KÓD
http://data.hu/get/2817603/Terminator__3_2003.part01.rar.html
http://data.hu/get/2817672/Terminator__3_2003.part02.rar.html
http://data.hu/get/2817626/Terminator__3_2003.part03.rar.html
http://data.hu/get/2817621/Terminator__3_2003.part04.rar.html
http://data.hu/get/2817598/Terminator__3_2003.part05.rar.html
http://data.hu/get/2817657/Terminator__3_2003.part06.rar.html
http://data.hu/get/2817660/Terminator__3_2003.part07.rar.html
http://data.hu/get/2817608/Terminator__3_2003.part08.rar.html
http://data.hu/get/2817656/Terminator__3_2003.part09.rar.html
http://data.hu/get/2817628/Terminator__3_2003.part10.rar.html
http://data.hu/get/2817666/Terminator__3_2003.part11.rar.html
http://data.hu/get/2817651/Terminator__3_2003.part12.rar.html
http://data.hu/get/2817592/Terminator__3_2003.part13.rar.html
http://data.hu/get/2817602/Terminator__3_2003.part14.rar.html
http://data.hu/get/2817591/Terminator__3_2003.part15.rar.html

Rarpass: tiprodo22


----------



## phillrudd (2010 Október 14)

Végképp eltörölni (Eraser, 1996)



Nemzet: amerikai
Stílus: akció, kaland, thriller
Hossz: 110 perc

Stáblista:
Rendezte:
Chuck Russell

Szereplők:
Arnold Schwarzenegger
James Caan
Vanessa Williams
James Coburn
Robert Pastorelli
Andy Romano
James Cromwel

Tartalom:
John Kruger védelemre szakosodott titkos ügynök. Azoknak a tanúknak az életét "szervezi meg", akik vádalku során új személyazonosságot, új életet kapnak vallomásuk fejében. Ezúttal még Kruger kivételes képességei is kevésnek bizonyulnak. Lee Cullen ugyanis egy hatalmas fegyvergyár munkatársaként szigorúan titkos kísérletek szemtanúja volt, és emiatt az Államok legszervezettebb és legprofibb bérgyilkosai üldözik.



Infó:
Végképp Eltörölni (1996)
Videó információk:
Méret: 1, 36 GB
Típus: AVI (XviD - XviD project)
Felbontás: 688 x 304 pixel
Bitráta: 1 305 Kbps
Képkockák száma/mp: 25.000
Oldalarány: 2.25

Audió információk:
Audiósávok száma: 1
Audiosáv #1 adatai:
Audiósáv típusa: MPA1L3 (MPEG-1 Audio layer 3)
Csatornák száma: 2
Bitráta: 317 Kbps VBR
Mintavételezési frekvencia: 48.0 KHz

Letöltés:
KÓD
http://data.hu/get/2817612/Vegkepp_Eltorolni_1996.part01.rar.html
http://data.hu/get/2817664/Vegkepp_Eltorolni_1996.part02.rar.html
http://data.hu/get/2817636/Vegkepp_Eltorolni_1996.part03.rar.html
http://data.hu/get/2817640/Vegkepp_Eltorolni_1996.part04.rar.html
http://data.hu/get/2817637/Vegkepp_Eltorolni_1996.part05.rar.html
http://data.hu/get/2817658/Vegkepp_Eltorolni_1996.part06.rar.html
http://data.hu/get/2817617/Vegkepp_Eltorolni_1996.part07.rar.html
http://data.hu/get/2817613/Vegkepp_Eltorolni_1996.part08.rar.html
http://data.hu/get/2817605/Vegkepp_Eltorolni_1996.part09.rar.html
http://data.hu/get/2817611/Vegkepp_Eltorolni_1996.part10.rar.html
http://data.hu/get/2817619/Vegkepp_Eltorolni_1996.part11.rar.html
http://data.hu/get/2817629/Vegkepp_Eltorolni_1996.part12.rar.html
http://data.hu/get/2817615/Vegkepp_Eltorolni_1996.part13.rar.html
http://data.hu/get/2817642/Vegkepp_Eltorolni_1996.part14.rar.html
http://data.hu/get/2817681/Vegkepp_Eltorolni_1996.part15.rar.html

Rarpass: tiprodo22


----------



## phillrudd (2010 Október 14)

Vörös zsaru (Red Heat, 1988)



Nemzet: amerikai
Stílus: akció
Hossz: 106 perc

Stáblista:
Rendezte:
Walter Hill

Szereplők:
Arnold Schwarzenegger James Belushi Peter Boyle Gina Gershon Ed O'Ross Laurence Fishburne Richard Bright Oleg Vidov

Tartalom:
A szovjet rendőrtiszt, Danko százados barátját egy küldetés során lelövi Viktor Rosta, aki megszökik. Később elfogják az USA-ban és visszavitelére a Szovjetunióba Dankó századost bízzák meg. A százados azonban nem várt problémákkal kerül szembe, beleértve amerikai kollégái ellenszenvét is.



Infó:
Vörös Zsaru (1986)
Videó információk:
Méret: 1, 36 GB
Típus: AVI (XviD - XviD project)
Felbontás: 688 x 384 pixel
Bitráta: 1 470 Kbps
Képkockák száma/mp: 25.000
Oldalarány: 16/9

Audió információk:
Audiósávok száma: 1
Audiosáv #1 adatai:
Audiósáv típusa: MPA1L3 (MPEG-1 Audio layer 3)
Csatornák száma: 2
Bitráta: 318 Kbps VBR
Mintavételezési frekvencia: 48.0 KHz

Letöltés:
KÓD
http://data.hu/get/2817597/Voros_Zsaru_1988.part01.rar.html
http://data.hu/get/2817635/Voros_Zsaru_1988.part02.rar.html
http://data.hu/get/2817641/Voros_Zsaru_1988.part03.rar.html
http://data.hu/get/2817633/Voros_Zsaru_1988.part04.rar.html
http://data.hu/get/2817631/Voros_Zsaru_1988.part05.rar.html
http://data.hu/get/2817601/Voros_Zsaru_1988.part06.rar.html
http://data.hu/get/2817655/Voros_Zsaru_1988.part07.rar.html
http://data.hu/get/2817610/Voros_Zsaru_1988.part08.rar.html
http://data.hu/get/2817647/Voros_Zsaru_1988.part09.rar.html
http://data.hu/get/2817595/Voros_Zsaru_1988.part10.rar.html
http://data.hu/get/2817638/Voros_Zsaru_1988.part11.rar.html
http://data.hu/get/2817634/Voros_Zsaru_1988.part12.rar.html
http://data.hu/get/2817670/Voros_Zsaru_1988.part13.rar.html
http://data.hu/get/2817593/Voros_Zsaru_1988.part14.rar.html
http://data.hu/get/2817682/Voros_Zsaru_1988.part15.rar.html


Rarpass: tiprodo22


----------



## Nofertiti (2010 Október 14)

Még 18 hozzászólás....


----------



## phillrudd (2010 Október 14)

Ilyen a formám /The Back-up Plan/

színes, szinkronizált, amerikai romantikus vígjáték, 106 perc, 2010

rendező: Alan Poul
forgatókönyvíró: Kate Angelo
zeneszerző: Stephen Trask
operatőr: Xavier Pérez Grobet
producer: Todd Black, Jason Blumenthal, Steve Tisch
vágó: Priscilla Nedd-Friendly

szereplő(k):
Jennifer Lopez (Zoe)
Alex O'Loughlin (Stan)
Danneel Harris (Olivia)
Eric Christian Olsen (Clive)
Anthony Anderson (apa)
Melissa McCarthy (Carol)

Szerelem.
Házasság.
Gyerek.
A sorrend néha változik.
Zoe (Jennifer Lopez) már éveket pazarolt randizásra, és arra, hogy közben az igazira vár. Gyereket szeretne mindenképpen, és mivel úgy érzi, hogy a nagy ő sosem fog eljönni, mesterséges megtermékenyítésre jelentkezik, hogy szerelem, házasság nélkül essen teherbe. A megtermékenyítés napján találkozik Stannel (Alex O'Loughlin), aki sármos, humoros, tökéletesen illik hozzá. Nem is kell sok idő és egymásba szeretnek. Zoe miután az első pár romantikus randi után mindent bevall, már mindkettőjükön ott a teher: ez már egy más állapot, de az idő egyre fogy, és nekik sürgősen el kell dönteniük, hogy igazából mit is szeretnének.

forrás:
kép: BDRip.-Virelic (Thanks)
hang: Thick (Thanks)

Videó információk:
Méret: 1,85 GB
Hossz: 1:44:09
Típus: AVI (XviD - XviD project)
Felbontás: 720 x 304 pixel
Bitráta: 2 084 Kbps
Képkockák száma/mp: 23.976
Oldalarány: 2.35

Audió információk:
Audiósávok száma: 1
Audiosáv #1 adatai:
Audiósáv típusa: AC3 (AC3)
Csatornák száma: 6
Bitráta: 448 Kbps CBR
Mintavételezési frekvencia: 48.0 KHz


KÓD
http://data.hu/get/3061124/lynfrm.part01.rar
http://data.hu/get/3061114/lynfrm.part02.rar
http://data.hu/get/3061125/lynfrm.part03.rar
http://data.hu/get/3061113/lynfrm.part04.rar
http://data.hu/get/3061123/lynfrm.part05.rar
http://data.hu/get/3061110/lynfrm.part06.rar
http://data.hu/get/3061115/lynfrm.part07.rar
http://data.hu/get/3061107/lynfrm.part08.rar
http://data.hu/get/3061127/lynfrm.part09.rar
http://data.hu/get/3061119/lynfrm.part10.rar
http://data.hu/get/3061109/lynfrm.part11.rar
http://data.hu/get/3061111/lynfrm.part12.rar
http://data.hu/get/3061122/lynfrm.part13.rar
http://data.hu/get/3061117/lynfrm.part14.rar
http://data.hu/get/3061118/lynfrm.part15.rar
http://data.hu/get/3061112/lynfrm.part16.rar
http://data.hu/get/3061120/lynfrm.part17.rar
http://data.hu/get/3061116/lynfrm.part18.rar
http://data.hu/get/3061126/lynfrm.part19.rar
http://data.hu/get/3061108/lynfrm.part20.rar



Rarpass: jack55


----------



## phillrudd (2010 Október 14)

Stephen King: Álomcsapda (2003), DVDR, data

Huszonöt évvel ezelőtt négy srácot örökre összekovácsolt egy közös hőstettük. Azóta minden évben egyszer együtt töltenek egy napot egy isten háta mögötti vadászkunyhóban. Ebben az évben azonban még valaki közéjük keveredik. Befogadnak egy öntudatlanul bolyongó, zavarosan motyogó férfit, aki valamilyen különös, fényes jelenségről dadog: de a jótett helyébe csak rosszat várhatnak. Az idegent a káosz kíséri. A négy férfi egy idegen világból érkező lénnyel kénytelen megküzdeni az erdőért, az életéért és a jövőért - a túlélés kulcsa pedig közös múltjukban rejtőzik. Ott, ahol az Álomcsapda várja őket...

rendezte: Lawrence Kasdan
producer: Lawrence Kasdan, Charles Okun, Bruce Berman, Stephen Dunn, Casey Grant, Jon Hutman, Elizabeth Dollarhide, Mark Kasdan
forgatókönyv: William Goldman, Lawrence Kasdan, Stephen King
fényképezte: John Seale
vágó: Raul Davalos, Carol Littleton
zene: James Newton Howard
látványtervezés: Jon Hutman, W. Stephen Graham, Rose Marie McSherry
jelmez: Molly Maginnis
maszk: Victoria Down
speciális effektusok: Eric Batut, Tim Alexander, Amy Beresford, Stefen Fangmeier, Industrial Light & Magic, William H. Orr, Heide Waldbaum

Szereplők:
Morgan Freeman (Abraham Curtis ezredes), Thomas Jane (Dr. Henry Devlin), Jason Lee (Joe "Beaver" Clarendon), Damian Lewis (Gary "Jonesy" Jones), Timothy Olyphant (Pete Moore), Tom Sizemore (Owen Underhill kapitány), Donnie Wahlberg (Douglas "Duddits" Cavell), Mike Holekamp (fiatal Henry Devlin), Reece Thompson (fiatal Beaver), Andrew Robb (fiatal Duddits), Giacomo Baessato (fiatal Jonesy), Joel Palmer (fiatal Pete), Eric Keenleyside (Rick McCarthy), Rosemary Dunsmore (Roberta Cavell), Michael O'Neill (Matheson tábornok), Darrin Klimek (Maples), Campbell Lane (Gosselin), C. Ernst Harth (Barry Newman), Ingrid Kavelaars (Trish Oservich), Chera Bailey (Rachel Mendol), Alex Campbell (Richie Grenadeau), T. J. Riley (Scottie), Ryan DeBoer (Duncan), Susan Charest (Becky Shue), Ty Olsson (Andy Janas őrmester), Michael Daingerfield (Conklin), Colin Lawrence (Edwards), Jon Kasdan (Defuniak)

Méret: 4,19 GB
Hang: magyar, angol, török
Felirat: magyar, angol, török, horvát, bolgár, román, szlovén, szerb
Menü: van
Extra: van
Játékidő: 128 perc
Eredeti cím: Dreamcatcher
Nemzet: amerikai
Stílus: akció, horror, sci-fi, thriller

KÓD
http://data.hu/get/2279564/Lmcspd.part01.rar.html
http://data.hu/get/2279567/Lmcspd.part02.rar.html
http://data.hu/get/2279569/Lmcspd.part03.rar.html
http://data.hu/get/2279571/Lmcspd.part04.rar.html
http://data.hu/get/2279576/Lmcspd.part05.rar.html
http://data.hu/get/2279578/Lmcspd.part06.rar.html
http://data.hu/get/2279579/Lmcspd.part07.rar.html
http://data.hu/get/2279587/Lmcspd.part08.rar.html
http://data.hu/get/2279593/Lmcspd.part09.rar.html
http://data.hu/get/2279753/Lmcspd.part10.rar.html
http://data.hu/get/2279845/Lmcspd.part11.rar.html
http://data.hu/get/2279849/Lmcspd.part12.rar.html
http://data.hu/get/2279861/Lmcspd.part13.rar.html
http://data.hu/get/2279865/Lmcspd.part14.rar.html
http://data.hu/get/2279876/Lmcspd.part15.rar.html
http://data.hu/get/2279886/Lmcspd.part16.rar.html
http://data.hu/get/2279893/Lmcspd.part17.rar.html
http://data.hu/get/2279894/Lmcspd.part18.rar.html
http://data.hu/get/2279898/Lmcspd.part19.rar.html
http://data.hu/get/2279903/Lmcspd.part20.rar.html
http://data.hu/get/2279913/Lmcspd.part21.rar.html
http://data.hu/get/2279929/Lmcspd.part22.rar.html
http://data.hu/get/2279944/Lmcspd.part23.rar.html
http://data.hu/get/2279949/Lmcspd.part24.rar.html
http://data.hu/get/2279960/Lmcspd.part25.rar.html
http://data.hu/get/2280000/Lmcspd.part26.rar.html
http://data.hu/get/2280116/Lmcspd.part27.rar.html
http://data.hu/get/2280119/Lmcspd.part28.rar.html
http://data.hu/get/2280128/Lmcspd.part29.rar.html
http://data.hu/get/2280135/Lmcspd.part30.rar.html
http://data.hu/get/2280148/Lmcspd.part31.rar.html
http://data.hu/get/2280150/Lmcspd.part32.rar.html
http://data.hu/get/2280157/Lmcspd.part33.rar.html
http://data.hu/get/2280165/Lmcspd.part34.rar.html
http://data.hu/get/2280171/Lmcspd.part35.rar.html
http://data.hu/get/2280193/Lmcspd.part36.rar.html
http://data.hu/get/2280219/Lmcspd.part37.rar.html
http://data.hu/get/2280232/Lmcspd.part38.rar.html
http://data.hu/get/2280254/Lmcspd.part39.rar.html
http://data.hu/get/2280268/Lmcspd.part40.rar.html
http://data.hu/get/2280275/Lmcspd.part41.rar.html
http://data.hu/get/2280295/Lmcspd.part42.rar.html
http://data.hu/get/2280324/Lmcspd.part43.rar.html
http://data.hu/get/2280335/Lmcspd.part44.rar.html


Rarpass: New England Patriots


----------



## Marika60 (2010 Október 14)

*Kérdés*

Szia 
Új tag vagyok szeretném megkérdezni hogyan lehet egy egy tagnál a képeket megtekinteni?
Engem elsősorban a gyöngyfűzés érdekel és a kreatív dolgok.
üdv. Marika


----------



## Marika60 (2010 Október 14)

*Szomszéd kereső*

Szép jó napot mindenkinek.


----------



## Marika60 (2010 Október 14)

*hali*

Szép jó napot mindenkinek.


----------



## solstori (2010 Október 14)

Sziasztok,


----------



## robertsoron (2010 Október 14)

Sziasztok!


----------



## solstori (2010 Október 14)

Nem kenyerem a tartalom nélküli írás, így megosztanám gondolataimat, hátha nem olvassa el senki.


----------



## solstori (2010 Október 14)

Néha érthetetlennek tűnő dolgokat kérnek tőlünk.


----------



## solstori (2010 Október 14)

Persze valahol mindennek van értelme...


----------



## solstori (2010 Október 14)

Nagyon szeretnék egy anyagot letölteni


----------



## solstori (2010 Október 14)

Így bele is botlottam egy csomó érdekes témába ezen a lapon


----------



## solstori (2010 Október 14)

Persze minden relatív, csak el ne felejtsem, hogy miért vagyok itt


----------



## solstori (2010 Október 14)

Szia


----------



## solstori (2010 Október 14)

Olykor elgondolkozom azon, hogy mi is a semmi


----------



## solstori (2010 Október 14)

Hiszen általában minden mögött van valami


----------



## solstori (2010 Október 14)

Nemrég hallottam egy elméletet, mely szerint a Föld talán egy fekete lyuk fogságában vergődik, talán időtlen idők óta


----------



## solstori (2010 Október 14)

Néhány csillagász ezen elmélet mentén próbálja megfejteni az univerzumot


----------



## Marika60 (2010 Október 14)

hali én is jelentkezem


----------



## Marika60 (2010 Október 14)

hali


----------



## vidniki (2010 Október 14)

Jah a másik! eddig barna voltam most befestettem szőkére attól ugyanúgy vezetek mint eddig csak a hajam színe más


----------



## vidniki (2010 Október 14)

igazából ezt sem értem h mi a különbség a szőke meg a barna vezető között :S:S:S:S


----------



## vidniki (2010 Október 14)

Akkor nekem is segítsetek please


----------



## Marika60 (2010 Október 14)

szia Szeretnék én is csatlakozni

szia ez engem is érdekel


----------



## etinarcadiaego (2010 Október 14)

)))


----------



## etinarcadiaego (2010 Október 14)

és a zene folyik tovább


----------



## etinarcadiaego (2010 Október 14)

és tovább és tovább


----------



## etinarcadiaego (2010 Október 14)

mindig előre


----------



## etinarcadiaego (2010 Október 14)

itt vagyok


----------



## Marika60 (2010 Október 14)

sziasztok


----------



## Marika60 (2010 Október 14)

hali


----------



## vidniki (2010 Október 14)

20 hozzászólást kell gyűjtenem  és azt itt fogom elvégezni a bolondok házában


----------



## vidniki (2010 Október 14)

Már


----------



## vidniki (2010 Október 14)

Csak


----------



## vidniki (2010 Október 14)

3


----------



## vidniki (2010 Október 14)

2


----------



## vidniki (2010 Október 14)

és ez az utolsó és megvan a 20...jupppiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## Marika60 (2010 Október 14)

szia


----------



## Marika60 (2010 Október 14)

jelentkezem


----------



## Marika60 (2010 Október 14)

Szeretnék csatlakozni.


----------



## solstori (2010 Október 14)

Na, igen! Mikor hasonló cipőben járunk


----------



## pisztácia (2010 Október 14)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


 
Köszönöm a lehetőséget!


----------



## Marika60 (2010 Október 14)

Köszönöm az ötletet máris tovább gondoltam.


----------



## solstori (2010 Október 14)

"Amit nem értesz, abba ne fogj, hanem tanuld meg előbb, mi a teendő..."


----------



## solstori (2010 Október 14)

"Nehéz élni, ha semmit sem csináltunk,..."


----------



## solstori (2010 Október 14)

"A gyengének le kell mondania arról, hogy az erőssel szembeszálljon..."


----------



## solstori (2010 Október 14)

"Az élet megy tovább, mert máshova nem mehet"


----------



## solstori (2010 Október 14)

"Az igazsággal mindig úgy vagyunk, hogy vagy nem közelítjük meg eléggé, vagy pedig eltúlozzuk."


----------



## solstori (2010 Október 14)

Sokféle boldogság van az életben. De a legnagyobb most nekem, hogy el kell köszönjek!


----------



## Marika60 (2010 Október 14)

Szeretnék én is csatlakozni, de sajna meg kell várni a 2 napot.


----------



## Jame (2010 Október 14)

á


----------



## Jame (2010 Október 14)

szeretném, ha már meglenne a 20-as, mivel roppant jó dolgok vannak, amik érdekelnek, de nem tudok oda férni


----------



## Jame (2010 Október 14)

ma van a szülinapom!


----------



## Jame (2010 Október 14)

behoztam a melóba a szombaton elkészült 45-cm-is mackót, csodaszép(nem azért mert én csináltam, de tényleg!) de szörnyen büszke vagyok rá!


----------



## Jame (2010 Október 14)

és más is büszke rám, komolyan szinte már komoly kinézete van, majd felteszem a képet is róla


----------



## Jame (2010 Október 14)

mohazöld sima bársonyból is készül egy kicsi, szárnyakkal


----------



## Jame (2010 Október 14)

a kedvesem csodálkozik, zöld, és szárnyakkal? egy maci?


----------



## Jame (2010 Október 14)

máskülönben szociális területen dolgozom, ezt hobby szinten művelem, akár a patchworkot


----------



## Jame (2010 Október 14)

ellazít, kikapcsol, feltölt, és imádom


----------



## Jame (2010 Október 14)

mindenkinek kell egy hobby, egy elfoglaltság, ami sikerélménnyel tölt el


----------



## jezsikcat (2010 Október 14)

Köszönöm!


----------



## Jame (2010 Október 14)

szerencsés, akinek a munkája a hobbyja is


----------



## Jame (2010 Október 14)

szeretném, ha nekem is az lenne


----------



## Jame (2010 Október 14)

de mindennek eljön az ideje, mint a szalmakalapnak


----------



## Jame (2010 Október 14)

hiszem, hogy mindenkiben van valami egyedi és nagyszerű, ettől kerek a világ


----------



## Jame (2010 Október 14)

nehezen indult a duma gyár, de belejöttem, talán meglesz a 20 hozzászólás.


----------



## Jame (2010 Október 14)

már ma?


----------



## gandalf0314 (2010 Október 14)

helló


----------



## Jame (2010 Október 14)

tele a fejem gondolatokkal, de lefagytam


----------



## Jame (2010 Október 14)

a lényeg, hogy roppantul szeretek kézműveskedni, a gyerekeimmel foglalkozni, játszóházat vezetni, tábort szerevezni, részt venni, szóval aktivitásban lenni


----------



## Jame (2010 Október 14)

az életed úgy éld, hogy tudd, ez az egy van, tehát amit hátra hagysz tartalmas és szép legyen


----------



## Jame (2010 Október 14)

szóval, még egy vagonnyi medvét, patchwork cuccot kell kreálnom


----------



## Jame (2010 Október 14)

ha jól számolom kész vagyok a hússzal, de kezdek bele jönni


----------



## Jame (2010 Október 14)

Mindenkinek szép és jó kedvvel teli napot! Kívánom, hogy a böngészések legyenek örömötökre valók, kapcsolatokat építsetek, tudásotokat fejlesszétek, hobbytokban gyarapodjatok és az élet szép!
Mert tőlünk függ, hogy így éljük meg


----------



## jezsikcat (2010 Október 14)

jó ötlet, köszönöm


----------



## Marika60 (2010 Október 14)

Szia hát nem igazán tudom kiismerni magam, de majd csak rájövök előbb utóbb.


----------



## Jame (2010 Október 14)

először én is megrémültem a teljesíteni való 20 hozzászólástól, de ha itt lennt a gyors hozzászólásoknál írsz, akkor tényleg gyorsan össze jön


----------



## jazz123 (2010 Október 14)

Hali


----------



## jazz123 (2010 Október 14)

Bocsi, de ez most pofátlan lesz.. :/ Nagyon kellene a miumiújság karaoke változata, és csak úgy tudom letölteni, ha megy 20 komment...


----------



## jazz123 (2010 Október 14)

3


----------



## jazz123 (2010 Október 14)

4


----------



## jazz123 (2010 Október 14)

Ahh.. tényleg pofátlan érzés :/


----------



## jazz123 (2010 Október 14)

És a hatodik..


----------



## jazz123 (2010 Október 14)

Amúgy van jtöbb Kanadai magyar ismerősöm.


----------



## jazz123 (2010 Október 14)

Ugyanis New Yoekban voltam cserediák, és ismerősök révén


----------



## jazz123 (2010 Október 14)

eljutottam Kanadába,


----------



## jazz123 (2010 Október 14)

Rama-ba (Ontario) Julius 4.-e kornyeken


----------



## jazz123 (2010 Október 14)

Es ott ismerkedtem meg


----------



## jazz123 (2010 Október 14)

a leendőmenyasszonyommal


----------



## jazz123 (2010 Október 14)

aki nem Kanadai, hanem Amerikai magyar


----------



## jazz123 (2010 Október 14)

aki Chicagoban él


----------



## jazz123 (2010 Október 14)

és akivel nagyon várjuk már


----------



## jazz123 (2010 Október 14)

hogy együtt töltsük a karácsonyt


----------



## jazz123 (2010 Október 14)

Utoljára nyáron találkoztunk


----------



## jazz123 (2010 Október 14)

egy egész hónapig kint voltam


----------



## jazz123 (2010 Október 14)

és most ő jön haza


----------



## jazz123 (2010 Október 14)

Decemberben egy hónapra. Hát így állunk jelenleg


----------



## Vedro (2010 Október 14)

Sziasztok


----------



## Vedro (2010 Október 14)

Nagyon tettszik ez az oldal


----------



## Vedro (2010 Október 14)

sok a hasznos info


----------



## Vedro (2010 Október 14)

eredetileg


----------



## Vedro (2010 Október 14)

azért


----------



## Vedro (2010 Október 14)

jöttem


----------



## Vedro (2010 Október 14)

az


----------



## Vedro (2010 Október 14)

oldalra, hogy


----------



## Vedro (2010 Október 14)

AK-os dolgokat


----------



## Vedro (2010 Október 14)

töltögessek


----------



## Vedro (2010 Október 14)

de azokon kívül is sok


----------



## jazz123 (2010 Október 14)

még mindig nem megy a letöltés... :/


----------



## Vedro (2010 Október 14)

érdekes


----------



## Vedro (2010 Október 14)

dolgot


----------



## Vedro (2010 Október 14)

találtam


----------



## Vedro (2010 Október 14)

na mindjárt összejön a


----------



## Vedro (2010 Október 14)

20 hozzászólás, hogy


----------



## Vedro (2010 Október 14)

tudjak letölteni


----------



## Vedro (2010 Október 14)

Meg is van, Köszönöm, sziasztok és további jó szórakozás


----------



## MaZZsi (2010 Október 14)

Miért tudok még mindig letölteni?


----------



## MaZZsi (2010 Október 14)

Bocsi a nem szó kimaradt.


----------



## Mesticia (2010 Október 14)

Köszönöm a segítséget. Mostanában hallottam rólatok a húgomtól tetszett amit hallottam azért regisztráltam nálatok.


----------



## nm5 (2010 Október 14)

Micsoda segitokeszseg a szervezok, rendezok reszerol.  Koszonjuk szepen. Szep napot mindnekinek!


----------



## Katinka90 (2010 Október 14)

Működik!


----------



## Katinka90 (2010 Október 14)

!!!


----------



## Katinka90 (2010 Október 14)

Haha


----------



## Katinka90 (2010 Október 14)

Nem


----------



## Katinka90 (2010 Október 14)

vagyok


----------



## Katinka90 (2010 Október 14)

teljesen


----------



## Katinka90 (2010 Október 14)

egyedül


----------



## Katinka90 (2010 Október 14)

akkor


----------



## Katinka90 (2010 Október 14)

,csak


----------



## Katinka90 (2010 Október 14)

már


----------



## Katinka90 (2010 Október 14)

nem tudok


----------



## Katinka90 (2010 Október 14)

mit


----------



## Katinka90 (2010 Október 14)

í


----------



## Katinka90 (2010 Október 14)

r


----------



## Katinka90 (2010 Október 14)

n


----------



## Katinka90 (2010 Október 14)

i


----------



## Katinka90 (2010 Október 14)

iiii


----------



## Katinka90 (2010 Október 14)

d


----------



## Katinka90 (2010 Október 14)

e


----------



## foresz37 (2010 Október 14)

Szia


----------



## bubu.nemeth (2010 Október 14)

Üdvözlök mindenkit


----------



## bubu.nemeth (2010 Október 14)

Nagyon jó ez a lehetőség


----------



## bubu.nemeth (2010 Október 14)

Igaz sokszor lenne mondanivalóm, de hirtelen nem mindig


----------



## J.k.Ercsi (2010 Október 14)

sziasztok


----------



## J.k.Ercsi (2010 Október 14)

remélem


----------



## J.k.Ercsi (2010 Október 14)

gyorsan


----------



## J.k.Ercsi (2010 Október 14)

össze


----------



## J.k.Ercsi (2010 Október 14)

jön


----------



## J.k.Ercsi (2010 Október 14)

a 20.


----------



## J.k.Ercsi (2010 Október 14)

de


----------



## J.k.Ercsi (2010 Október 14)

még


----------



## J.k.Ercsi (2010 Október 14)

az elején


----------



## J.k.Ercsi (2010 Október 14)

vagyok


----------



## Marika60 (2010 Október 14)

Olyan sok az a két nap és a 20 üzenet nem lehetne ezt csökkenteni.


----------



## Marika60 (2010 Október 14)

Addig semmi értelmét nem látom az egésznek.


----------



## Marika60 (2010 Október 14)

Pedig nekem fontos lenne.


----------



## J.k.Ercsi (2010 Október 14)

szerintem is


----------



## J.k.Ercsi (2010 Október 14)

Nekem is fonros lenne a projekteket letölteni


----------



## galba (2010 Október 14)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


kösz


----------



## giowanni (2010 Október 14)

db


----------



## giowanni (2010 Október 14)

honnan tudom mennyi hozzászólásom volt?


----------



## giowanni (2010 Október 14)

vagy sehogy?


----------



## giowanni (2010 Október 14)

s addig küldöm


----------



## pojszi (2010 Október 14)

Üdvözlök mindenkit ! Nem tudom miről irjak igy hirtelen.


----------



## mandy55 (2010 Október 14)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg



köszönöm


----------



## mandy55 (2010 Október 14)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg



Köszi Melitta:4:


----------



## Marika60 (2010 Október 14)

A neved alatt találod (üzenet címen)


----------



## Sanyika807 (2010 Október 14)

üdvözlet


----------



## Sanyika807 (2010 Október 14)

kerestem egy könyvet


----------



## Sanyika807 (2010 Október 14)

meg is találtam


----------



## Sanyika807 (2010 Október 14)

csak nem ment a letöltés


----------



## Sanyika807 (2010 Október 14)

mint kiderült, ehhez regisztrálni kell


----------



## Sanyika807 (2010 Október 14)

így hát gyorsan cselekedtem


----------



## Sanyika807 (2010 Október 14)

megadtam nevet, jelszót, helyet...


----------



## Sanyika807 (2010 Október 14)

sajnos, választott nickem foglalt volt


----------



## Marika60 (2010 Október 14)

Nem csak regisztrálni hanem 48 órát kell várni és 20 üzenetet kell elküldeni.


----------



## Sanyika807 (2010 Október 14)

ezért kénytelen voltam mellé számot is rendelni


----------



## Sanyika807 (2010 Október 14)

s így már sikerült


----------



## Sanyika807 (2010 Október 14)

én lettem Sanyika


----------



## Sanyika807 (2010 Október 14)

a 807. számú!


----------



## Sanyika807 (2010 Október 14)

most várok kicsit


----------



## Sanyika807 (2010 Október 14)

mert a letöltés még így sem megy oly könnyen


----------



## Sanyika807 (2010 Október 14)

írni kell... vagy várni pár napot


----------



## Sanyika807 (2010 Október 14)

utóbbit most nem tudom kivárni


----------



## Sanyika807 (2010 Október 14)

így hát alkotok


----------



## Sanyika807 (2010 Október 14)

egy röpke kis monológot az elmúlt percekről


----------



## Sanyika807 (2010 Október 14)

meg adatforgalmat is generálok


----------



## Sanyika807 (2010 Október 14)

hadd kopjon az internet


----------



## mandy55 (2010 Október 14)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg



hol a lehetőség,,?????


----------



## ShenShine (2010 Október 14)

ide kel huszatt belökni?


----------



## ShenShine (2010 Október 14)

Hát én belököm


----------



## ShenShine (2010 Október 14)

Azon ne múljon


----------



## ShenShine (2010 Október 14)

reméljük nem unom meg:"'D


----------



## ShenShine (2010 Október 14)

áá de csak nem:"D


----------



## ShenShine (2010 Október 14)

6


----------



## ShenShine (2010 Október 14)

7


----------



## ShenShine (2010 Október 14)

8


----------



## ShenShine (2010 Október 14)

9


----------



## ShenShine (2010 Október 14)

10


----------



## erika1971 (2010 Október 14)

aaa


----------



## erika1971 (2010 Október 14)

sss


----------



## erika1971 (2010 Október 14)

ddd


----------



## vilver (2010 Október 14)

mindenkit köszöntök


----------



## erika1971 (2010 Október 14)

fff


----------



## Katica2010 (2010 Október 14)

Az élet olyan, mint a csokoládésdoboz. 
Sosem tudhatod előre, mit tartogat számodra.

Forrest Gump


----------



## erika1971 (2010 Október 14)

ggg


----------



## erika1971 (2010 Október 14)

hhh


----------



## vilver (2010 Október 14)

bocsi, de kellenek az üzenetek :S


----------



## erika1971 (2010 Október 14)

jjj


----------



## erika1971 (2010 Október 14)

k


----------



## erika1971 (2010 Október 14)

lll


----------



## erika1971 (2010 Október 14)

ooo


----------



## Katica2010 (2010 Október 14)

Az élet a jövőre való előkészület.
A jövőre pedig úgy tudunk legjobban felkészülni,
ha úgy élünk, mintha nem is létezne jövő.

Elbert Hubbard


----------



## erika1971 (2010 Október 14)

)))):


----------



## erika1971 (2010 Október 14)

hhhh


----------



## erika1971 (2010 Október 14)

nnn


----------



## erika1971 (2010 Október 14)

ppp


----------



## erika1971 (2010 Október 14)

sziasztok


----------



## erika1971 (2010 Október 14)

Hello


----------



## vilver (2010 Október 14)

sziporkák


----------



## erika1971 (2010 Október 14)

köszi


----------



## erika1971 (2010 Október 14)

mindent


----------



## erika1971 (2010 Október 14)

Még 2


----------



## erika1971 (2010 Október 14)

Utolsó?


----------



## erika1971 (2010 Október 14)

hello


----------



## isna (2010 Október 14)

Sziasztok !


----------



## isna (2010 Október 14)

Hello


----------



## isna (2010 Október 14)

Nagyon jó ez az oldal.


----------



## isna (2010 Október 14)

Köszönöm a lehetőséget.


----------



## isna (2010 Október 14)

Sok érdekes téma van az oldalon


----------



## isna (2010 Október 14)

Remélem én is találok magamnak megfelelő témát.


----------



## isna (2010 Október 14)

Rövidesen.


----------



## isna (2010 Október 14)

Persze ahhoz még


----------



## isna (2010 Október 14)

kell több mint


----------



## isna (2010 Október 14)

10 üzenet.


----------



## isna (2010 Október 14)

Ha ebben az ütemben


----------



## isna (2010 Október 14)

haladok,


----------



## isna (2010 Október 14)

akkor


----------



## isna (2010 Október 14)

1 órán belül


----------



## isna (2010 Október 14)

meglesz


----------



## isna (2010 Október 14)

a 20 üzenet.


----------



## isna (2010 Október 14)

További


----------



## isna (2010 Október 14)

kellemes


----------



## isna (2010 Október 14)

estét


----------



## isna (2010 Október 14)

kivánok


----------



## isna (2010 Október 14)

Mindenkinek.


----------



## süncii (2010 Október 14)

első


----------



## süncii (2010 Október 14)

második


----------



## agnessa71 (2010 Október 14)

jelen


----------



## süncii (2010 Október 14)

messze még a húsz


----------



## süncii (2010 Október 14)

szép estét !


----------



## süncii (2010 Október 14)

ez már jobb


----------



## steszter (2010 Október 14)

szép álmokat!


----------



## süncii (2010 Október 14)

Halihó !


----------



## steszter (2010 Október 14)

jó reggelt!


----------



## süncii (2010 Október 14)

6 vagy 7 ?


----------



## süncii (2010 Október 14)

nekem 8


----------



## steszter (2010 Október 14)

szia!


----------



## süncii (2010 Október 14)

3x3


----------



## steszter (2010 Október 14)

három csak


----------



## süncii (2010 Október 14)

tízzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## zacskocs (2010 Október 14)

*Beköszöntő*

Szép estét mindenkinek.


----------



## steszter (2010 Október 14)

az sem sok
de kettő jobb


----------



## süncii (2010 Október 14)

ma jó napom van!


----------



## izababa13 (2010 Október 14)

Helló minenki


----------



## izababa13 (2010 Október 14)

*szia*

Helló minkenkinek


----------



## süncii (2010 Október 14)

3x4!


----------



## izababa13 (2010 Október 14)

Ez egy szép hosszú nap volt.


----------



## zacskocs (2010 Október 14)

sünciii elérted a tizet?


----------



## süncii (2010 Október 14)

haladunk....


----------



## izababa13 (2010 Október 14)

Végre hazaértem.


----------



## izababa13 (2010 Október 14)

Még csak 5


----------



## süncii (2010 Október 14)

még 7


----------



## zacskocs (2010 Október 14)

izababa13 írta:


> Ez egy szép hosszú nap volt.


Hosszú volt,de igazi szép őszi nap.


----------



## izababa13 (2010 Október 14)

Jó ez az oldal


----------



## izababa13 (2010 Október 14)

kék az ég


----------



## izababa13 (2010 Október 14)

zöld a fű


----------



## izababa13 (2010 Október 14)

9


----------



## izababa13 (2010 Október 14)

Az öcsém dilis


----------



## izababa13 (2010 Október 14)

Mindenki itt bagózik körülöttem


----------



## süncii (2010 Október 14)

Köszönöm kérdésed, már 15


----------



## süncii (2010 Október 14)

lassan, de haladunk


----------



## süncii (2010 Október 14)

csak így tovább!


----------



## izababa13 (2010 Október 14)

El akart küldeni valahova az oldal


----------



## süncii (2010 Október 14)

na még 1!


----------



## izababa13 (2010 Október 14)

kicsit lassú most az üzenetküldés


----------



## izababa13 (2010 Október 14)

20-14


----------



## süncii (2010 Október 14)

hol is tartok?


----------



## izababa13 (2010 Október 14)

bonyi ez az egész


----------



## izababa13 (2010 Október 14)

Patika türelmetlen


----------



## süncii (2010 Október 14)

de rég voltam ennyi !!!!!


----------



## izababa13 (2010 Október 14)

még 3?


----------



## izababa13 (2010 Október 14)

szalad az idő


----------



## izababa13 (2010 Október 14)

remélem a két nap már letelt


----------



## süncii (2010 Október 14)

nálam 21 a nyerő !!!!!!!!
Éljen a szabad pálinkafőzés !!!!


----------



## izababa13 (2010 Október 14)

ime az útolsó


----------



## izababa13 (2010 Október 14)

mért nem sikerült?


----------



## zacskocs (2010 Október 14)

süncii írta:


> na még 1!


Gratulálok!!!


----------



## zacskocs (2010 Október 14)

nagyon lassú a rendszer


----------



## zacskocs (2010 Október 14)

Engem az előbb ki is léptetett.


----------



## zacskocs (2010 Október 14)

túl léptem az időkeretet,ezt közölte velem.


----------



## zacskocs (2010 Október 14)

de már elmúltam hééét:


----------



## zacskocs (2010 Október 14)

lassan menni kellene fürödni


----------



## zacskocs (2010 Október 14)

holnap még egy nekirugaszkodás


----------



## zacskocs (2010 Október 14)

azután végre itt a hétvége


----------



## zacskocs (2010 Október 14)

ma délután árvácskát ültettem


----------



## zacskocs (2010 Október 14)

kihasználtam még ezt a szép napos délutánt


----------



## zacskocs (2010 Október 14)

hétvégére már ismét esővel riogatnak


----------



## zacskocs (2010 Október 14)

nem baj legalább pihenek egy nagyot


----------



## zacskocs (2010 Október 14)

nem csábít a jó idő


----------



## zacskocs (2010 Október 14)

egy kis olvasás


----------



## zacskocs (2010 Október 14)

vagy kézimunka


----------



## zacskocs (2010 Október 14)

karácsonyra el kell készüljek vele


----------



## zacskocs (2010 Október 14)

egy félig kész keresztszemes párna


----------



## zacskocs (2010 Október 14)

és egy megkezdett kötés


----------



## zacskocs (2010 Október 14)

és elértem a húszat addig mondtam itt a magamét


----------



## zacskocs (2010 Október 14)

süncii!! nekem is meg van a húúúúúúúúúúúsz


----------



## zacskocs (2010 Október 14)

jó éjszakát,szép álmokat mindenkinek


----------



## zacskocs (2010 Október 14)

és holnap hurrrrrá PÉNTEK


----------



## spierdalaj (2010 Október 14)

d


----------



## spierdalaj (2010 Október 14)

ee


----------



## pirikeke (2010 Október 14)

de jó, köszönöm!


----------



## pirikeke (2010 Október 14)

elég stresszes ez a 20 megjegyzés


----------



## pirikeke (2010 Október 14)

szerintem nekem nem lesz meg sosem


----------



## Emoto (2010 Október 14)

de jó is ez a topic...már kifogytam a mondanivalókból


----------



## pirikeke (2010 Október 14)

érdekelne egyébként, hogy mi a célja ennek


----------



## pirikeke (2010 Október 14)

azón kívül, hogy ez a topik szörnyen pörög


----------



## pirikeke (2010 Október 14)

még el is gépelek mindent


----------



## pirikeke (2010 Október 14)

legalább nem vagyok itt egyedül


----------



## Emoto (2010 Október 14)

Azért mondok viccet is, nem csak visszaszámolok...


----------



## Emoto (2010 Október 14)

Tegnap beállított hozzám egy Tyrannosaurus Rex és Hamlet. Volt nagy dínóm, dánom.


----------



## pirikeke (2010 Október 14)

nem nehéz kifogyni belőle, ha eleve csak muszájból mondja az ember


----------



## Emoto (2010 Október 14)

annyira vicces, hogy lezsibbadt az agyam


----------



## pirikeke (2010 Október 14)




----------



## Emoto (2010 Október 14)

fárasztó fb-s alakalmazások


----------



## pirikeke (2010 Október 14)

már csak 9 vicc


----------



## pirikeke (2010 Október 14)

és 2 nap


----------



## pirikeke (2010 Október 14)

mindig eggyel előrébb vagy mint én


----------



## pirikeke (2010 Október 14)

nem ér!


----------



## maxika2004 (2010 Október 14)

nekem még 19


----------



## Emoto (2010 Október 14)

- Mi van akkor, ha azt hallod a fürdőszobában, hogy "Megtegyem ? Ne tegyem ? Megtegyem? Ne tegyem ?"


----------



## maxika2004 (2010 Október 14)

18


----------



## Emoto (2010 Október 14)

- Habozik a szappan.


----------



## Emoto (2010 Október 14)

heheheheeee verseny van? XD


----------



## pirikeke (2010 Október 14)

ez nagyon-nagyon zsibbasztó


----------



## maxika2004 (2010 Október 14)

17


----------



## pirikeke (2010 Október 14)

és a 20 mp már csak hab a tortán


----------



## Emoto (2010 Október 14)

pötyögééééés


----------



## pirikeke (2010 Október 14)

nem is beszélve a két napról..


----------



## maxika2004 (2010 Október 14)

16


----------



## pirikeke (2010 Október 14)

17


----------



## maxika2004 (2010 Október 14)

15


----------



## Emoto (2010 Október 14)

habocskaaa


----------



## pirikeke (2010 Október 14)

még 3


----------



## maxika2004 (2010 Október 14)

14


----------



## Emoto (2010 Október 14)

ohhohohohooo még egy versenyző


----------



## pirikeke (2010 Október 14)

2


----------



## maxika2004 (2010 Október 14)

13


----------



## Emoto (2010 Október 14)

suta visszaszámláló


----------



## pirikeke (2010 Október 14)

Juhéééééééééééééééééééééééé


----------



## maxika2004 (2010 Október 14)

12


----------



## maxika2004 (2010 Október 14)

11


----------



## pirikeke (2010 Október 14)

hihetetlen, hogy mik vannak


----------



## maxika2004 (2010 Október 14)

10


----------



## pirikeke (2010 Október 14)

a végén még kiderül, hogy nem tudom abbahagyni...


----------



## Emoto (2010 Október 14)

és az utolsóóóó!
Köszönöm a lehetőséget!
Jó volt a pötyögés. Persze nem azt jelenti, hogy máshova nem fogok írni, csak most ide írtam...így egyszerűbb n_n


----------



## maxika2004 (2010 Október 14)

09


----------



## maxika2004 (2010 Október 14)

08


----------



## Emoto (2010 Október 14)

pirikeke írta:


> a végén még kiderül, hogy nem tudom abbahagyni...


nem is ide kellett volna írni,mi? művészi tehetség XD


----------



## maxika2004 (2010 Október 14)

07


----------



## maxika2004 (2010 Október 14)

06


----------



## maxika2004 (2010 Október 14)

05


----------



## maxika2004 (2010 Október 14)

04


----------



## maxika2004 (2010 Október 14)

03


----------



## maxika2004 (2010 Október 14)

02


----------



## maxika2004 (2010 Október 14)

01


----------



## maxika2004 (2010 Október 14)

kéész


----------



## maxika2004 (2010 Október 14)

+1


----------



## maxika2004 (2010 Október 14)

*20*

20


----------



## maxika2004 (2010 Október 14)

*19*

19


----------



## maxika2004 (2010 Október 14)

*18*

18


----------



## maxika2004 (2010 Október 14)

*17*

17


----------



## pakular (2010 Október 15)

*Beköszönés*

Sziasztok


----------



## pakular (2010 Október 15)

*Kérdés*

Többször is hozzálehet szólni?


----------



## maxika2004 (2010 Október 15)

gondolom, de még mindig nem sikerül letöltenem... neked ?


----------



## pakular (2010 Október 15)

*?*

Kérlek!


----------



## piros55 (2010 Október 15)

*Kukucs!*


----------



## Horváthné Margó (2010 Október 15)

:d


melitta írta:


> aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


----------



## Horváthné Margó (2010 Október 15)

Kérlek


----------



## Horváthné Margó (2010 Október 15)

fantasztikusak a Kanadában élő magyar emberek.


----------



## Horváthné Margó (2010 Október 15)

fantasztikusak a Kanadában élő magyar emberek, komolyan gondolom.


----------



## Horváthné Margó (2010 Október 15)

Fantasztikusak a Kanadában élő magyar emberek, a nagylányom járt Kanadában és személyesen megtapasztalta, az ott élő Magyar emberek jóságát.


----------



## Horváthné Margó (2010 Október 15)

Fantasztikusak a Kanadában élő magyar emberek, a nagylányom járt Kanadában és személyesen megtapasztalta, az ott élő Magyar emberek jóságát. Egy fantasztikus rendezvényen versenytáncolt.


----------



## Horváthné Margó (2010 Október 15)

üdvözlök minden forumozot


----------



## Horváthné Margó (2010 Október 15)

enyhítő körülmény lehet, hogy már vannak érdemi hozzászólásaim is


----------



## Horváthné Margó (2010 Október 15)

Üdvözlök mindenkit !


----------



## Horváthné Margó (2010 Október 15)

Jó volt az idézet tetszik


----------



## Horváthné Margó (2010 Október 15)

Üdvözlök mindenkit! Ez egy fantasztikus fórum.


----------



## Horváthné Margó (2010 Október 15)

nagyon jo ez az oldal


----------



## Horváthné Margó (2010 Október 15)

Melitta írta:


> 1, jelen


 köszönöm


----------



## Horváthné Margó (2010 Október 15)

.Nagyon jo ez az oldal, sok érdekes dolgoggal foglalkozik


----------



## Horváthné Margó (2010 Október 15)

Nagyon várom már, hogy teljes tag lehessek.


----------



## Horváthné Margó (2010 Október 15)

Nagyon várom már, hogy teljes tag lehessek. Fantasztikus dolgokat láttam ezen a fórumon.


----------



## Horváthné Margó (2010 Október 15)

Gratulálok a szerkesztőknek.


----------



## Horváthné Margó (2010 Október 15)

Amennyiben valaki Szegedet szeretné megismerni, bármikor szívesen látom.


----------



## Horváthné Margó (2010 Október 15)

Nagyon várom már, hogy teljes tag lehessek, főleg az ezotéria érdekel.


----------



## Horváthné Margó (2010 Október 15)

Nagyon igényesek a fórum hozzászólások. Gratulálok. Értékes emberek hozzászólásai olvashatók.


----------



## Horváthné Margó (2010 Október 15)

1valaky írta:


> szuper vagykiss


 ok


----------



## Horváthné Margó (2010 Október 15)

Nagyon várom már, hogy teljes tag lehessek. Valamit nem értek már annyit hozzászóltam, és nem sikerül tagnak lennem.


----------



## SilverG (2010 Október 15)

*h*

hello


----------



## troby (2010 Október 15)

...


----------



## bodnark (2010 Október 15)

van 21 hozzászólásom, mégsem enged letölteni  Mi lehet a baj, regisztrálni is regisztráltam már 4 napja...


----------



## ica64 (2010 Október 15)

Örülök, hogy rátaláltam erre a helyre.


----------



## ica64 (2010 Október 15)

Remélem sikerül begyűjtenem, amit kell. Köszi a segítséget!


----------



## ica64 (2010 Október 15)

Azért izgulok, kellőképpen értelmesnek tűnök-e?


----------



## ica64 (2010 Október 15)

Sokat időt kell még ezen a helyen töltenem, hogy tudjam, hogyan működnek itt a dolgok.


----------



## ica64 (2010 Október 15)

Nagyon lelkes vagyok, lehet máris függő lettem.


----------



## ica64 (2010 Október 15)

Az értelmességen kívül azon is izgulok, hogy jól működjön a számláló.


----------



## ica64 (2010 Október 15)

A segítőkészség számomra nagyon elismert emberi tulajdonság.


----------



## ica64 (2010 Október 15)

Bár az életben néha nehéz dolog elfogadni a segítséget.


----------



## ica64 (2010 Október 15)

Most, ha minden igaz félúton vagyok.


----------



## ica64 (2010 Október 15)

Ezek szerint túl vagyok a nehezén.


----------



## ica64 (2010 Október 15)

A kis dolgoknak is tudni kell örülni.


----------



## mofly23 (2010 Október 15)

egy hozzászólás


----------



## ica64 (2010 Október 15)

Sok nehézséggel küzdöttem már életemben, voltak nagyobbak és kisebbek. De adott pillanatban épp az aktuális a legnagyobb, azaz most ez amit csinálok.


----------



## mofly23 (2010 Október 15)

1


----------



## mofly23 (2010 Október 15)

2


----------



## ica64 (2010 Október 15)

Ó , már lehet nem is sorban következnek a gondolataim. Csak nehogy bekavarja a számlálót


----------



## mofly23 (2010 Október 15)

3


----------



## mofly23 (2010 Október 15)

4


----------



## mofly23 (2010 Október 15)

5


----------



## ica64 (2010 Október 15)

Igyekszem gyors lenni, de lehet klaviatúra kezelésből órákat kellene vennem.


----------



## mofly23 (2010 Október 15)

6


----------



## mofly23 (2010 Október 15)

7


----------



## mofly23 (2010 Október 15)

8


----------



## shebi (2010 Október 15)

Sziasztok.Nagyon jók a letölthető cuccok.


----------



## mofly23 (2010 Október 15)

9


----------



## shebi (2010 Október 15)

Gyógypedagógusként sok hasznát veszem.


----------



## mofly23 (2010 Október 15)

10


----------



## ica64 (2010 Október 15)

Már ráfordultam a célegyenesre és most kezd akadozni a net. Pedig a célszalagot át kell szakítanom. Muszáj!


----------



## shebi (2010 Október 15)

18


----------



## mofly23 (2010 Október 15)

11


----------



## shebi (2010 Október 15)

17


----------



## shebi (2010 Október 15)

16


----------



## ica64 (2010 Október 15)

Már látom a kockás zászlót. Csak kicsit bírjam még!


----------



## shebi (2010 Október 15)

15 még


----------



## mofly23 (2010 Október 15)

12


----------



## shebi (2010 Október 15)

14


----------



## shebi (2010 Október 15)

13


----------



## mofly23 (2010 Október 15)

13


----------



## ica64 (2010 Október 15)

5 perc és mennem kell órára. Vég hajrázok.


----------



## shebi (2010 Október 15)

12


----------



## mofly23 (2010 Október 15)

14


----------



## shebi (2010 Október 15)

11


----------



## mofly23 (2010 Október 15)

15


----------



## shebi (2010 Október 15)

5 perc és csengetés


----------



## shebi (2010 Október 15)

9


----------



## mofly23 (2010 Október 15)

16


----------



## shebi (2010 Október 15)

8


----------



## mofly23 (2010 Október 15)

17


----------



## shebi (2010 Október 15)

7


----------



## ica64 (2010 Október 15)

5 perc és mennem kell órára. De lassul a net. Plafonon az adneralinszintem.


----------



## shebi (2010 Október 15)

*6*


----------



## shebi (2010 Október 15)

5


----------



## shebi (2010 Október 15)

4


----------



## shebi (2010 Október 15)

3


----------



## shebi (2010 Október 15)

2


----------



## Marika60 (2010 Október 15)

Ne csüggedj mindjárt nézelődhetsz csak még egy üzenet.


----------



## shebi (2010 Október 15)

1


----------



## shebi (2010 Október 15)

0


----------



## ica64 (2010 Október 15)

Hurrá! Azt mondja megcsináltam. De nem merem megnézni, tényleg így van-e. Majd csak órák után. Remélem visszatalálok ide, hogy örök hálám fejezzem ki annak, aki lehetővé tette, hogy begyűjtsem, amit kell. Azért előre is nagyon köszönöm!
Mindenkinek további szép, vidám napot, aki erre jár!


----------



## melon12 (2010 Október 15)

jó reggelt mindenkinek!


----------



## mofly23 (2010 Október 15)

18


----------



## mofly23 (2010 Október 15)

19


----------



## mofly23 (2010 Október 15)

20


----------



## mofly23 (2010 Október 15)

21


----------



## mofly23 (2010 Október 15)

22


----------



## mofly23 (2010 Október 15)

23


----------



## melon12 (2010 Október 15)

23


----------



## mofly23 (2010 Október 15)

24


----------



## melon12 (2010 Október 15)

24


----------



## melon12 (2010 Október 15)

akkor 25


----------



## melon12 (2010 Október 15)

26


----------



## melon12 (2010 Október 15)

27


----------



## melon12 (2010 Október 15)

28


----------



## melon12 (2010 Október 15)

29


----------



## melon12 (2010 Október 15)

30


----------



## melon12 (2010 Október 15)

31


----------



## melon12 (2010 Október 15)

9


----------



## melon12 (2010 Október 15)

8


----------



## melon12 (2010 Október 15)

7


----------



## melon12 (2010 Október 15)

6


----------



## melon12 (2010 Október 15)

5


----------



## melon12 (2010 Október 15)

4


----------



## melon12 (2010 Október 15)

3


----------



## ShenShine (2010 Október 15)

asszem még 9 van:"D


----------



## melon12 (2010 Október 15)

:d2


----------



## melon12 (2010 Október 15)

:!:1


----------



## ShenShine (2010 Október 15)

vagy már csak 8:"D


----------



## melon12 (2010 Október 15)

\\m/


----------



## ShenShine (2010 Október 15)

de lehet hogy csak 7


----------



## melon12 (2010 Október 15)

köszi kiss


----------



## ShenShine (2010 Október 15)

nem is tudom már azt hiszem 6


----------



## zerosum (2010 Október 15)

Kellemes elfoglaltság a 20 hsz megszerzése. 
első


----------



## ShenShine (2010 Október 15)

de ha már csak 5 van akkor közel járok


----------



## zerosum (2010 Október 15)

második


----------



## zerosum (2010 Október 15)

harmadik


----------



## ShenShine (2010 Október 15)

néééééééégy nem nézhettek hülyének


----------



## zerosum (2010 Október 15)

negyedik


----------



## ShenShine (2010 Október 15)

háááárom


----------



## ShenShine (2010 Október 15)

najó már csak KETTŐŐŐŐŐ és kész


----------



## zerosum (2010 Október 15)

ötödik


----------



## ShenShine (2010 Október 15)

Nazsiiiir Ezazutsó köszike(K)D


----------



## zerosum (2010 Október 15)

hatodik


----------



## zerosum (2010 Október 15)

hetedik


----------



## galaneia (2010 Október 15)

helo! remélem így kell


----------



## zerosum (2010 Október 15)

nyolcadik


----------



## galaneia (2010 Október 15)

második


----------



## zerosum (2010 Október 15)

kilencedik


----------



## zerosum (2010 Október 15)

tizedik


----------



## galaneia (2010 Október 15)

mért kell 20 másodpercet várni?! am 3.


----------



## zerosum (2010 Október 15)

11


----------



## galaneia (2010 Október 15)

4.


----------



## galaneia (2010 Október 15)

5.


----------



## zerosum (2010 Október 15)

12 ja, elég idegesítő az időkorlát, de nem baj, ennyit kibírunk, nem?


----------



## galaneia (2010 Október 15)

talán 6.


----------



## zerosum (2010 Október 15)

13


----------



## galaneia (2010 Október 15)

7. jó hely toronto?


----------



## zerosum (2010 Október 15)

14


----------



## galaneia (2010 Október 15)

8.


----------



## ShenShine (2010 Október 15)

én pedig azt hittem már megvan:O


----------



## zerosum (2010 Október 15)

15


----------



## galaneia (2010 Október 15)

9.


----------



## zerosum (2010 Október 15)

16


----------



## ShenShine (2010 Október 15)

de ezek szerint nincs:O


----------



## zerosum (2010 Október 15)

17


----------



## galaneia (2010 Október 15)

10. hol lehet am ellenőrizni?


----------



## zerosum (2010 Október 15)

18


----------



## galaneia (2010 Október 15)

11.


----------



## galaneia (2010 Október 15)

12.


----------



## zerosum (2010 Október 15)

19


----------



## galaneia (2010 Október 15)

tizenharmadik hozzászólásom


----------



## zerosum (2010 Október 15)

20, jelentem, végeztem


----------



## galaneia (2010 Október 15)

grat. 14


----------



## zerosum (2010 Október 15)

azért itt egy gratis 21.


----------



## Editgyöngyei (2010 Október 15)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


 Szia itt vagyok


----------



## galaneia (2010 Október 15)

15


----------



## galaneia (2010 Október 15)

16


----------



## galaneia (2010 Október 15)

már csak 3 kell 17.


----------



## galaneia (2010 Október 15)

18


----------



## galaneia (2010 Október 15)

19


----------



## Editgyöngyei (2010 Október 15)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


 Mindenkit üdvözlök


----------



## galaneia (2010 Október 15)

20 juppíí


----------



## galaneia (2010 Október 15)

mindenkinek szép napot!


----------



## zerosum (2010 Október 15)

Most miért nem tudok tölteni? csak egy könyv kéne...


----------



## Editgyöngyei (2010 Október 15)

Örülök, hogy itt lehetek


----------



## Editgyöngyei (2010 Október 15)

Megvártad a 48 órát?


----------



## Editgyöngyei (2010 Október 15)

kisskiss


----------



## Editgyöngyei (2010 Október 15)

Tündér vagy


----------



## Editgyöngyei (2010 Október 15)

8


----------



## Editgyöngyei (2010 Október 15)

9


----------



## Editgyöngyei (2010 Október 15)

10


----------



## Editgyöngyei (2010 Október 15)

:55:


----------



## zerosum (2010 Október 15)

Editgyöngyei írta:


> Megvártad a 48 órát?



A 20 hsz után még kell várni 2 napot???  Már régebb óta vagyok regizve...


----------



## Editgyöngyei (2010 Október 15)

Mindenkinek derűs szép napot


----------



## Editgyöngyei (2010 Október 15)

Már csak 8 kell


----------



## Editgyöngyei (2010 Október 15)

az az csak 7


----------



## Editgyöngyei (2010 Október 15)

Bocsi nem tudtam


----------



## Editgyöngyei (2010 Október 15)

Vagy már csak 5?


----------



## Editgyöngyei (2010 Október 15)

Á dehogy már csak4


----------



## Editgyöngyei (2010 Október 15)

Bocsi akkor nem tudom mi a bibi


----------



## Editgyöngyei (2010 Október 15)

Én még csak most ismerkedek ezzel az oldallal


----------



## Editgyöngyei (2010 Október 15)

Remélem hamar belejövök


----------



## Editgyöngyei (2010 Október 15)

ha minden igaz megvan a 20


----------



## sancihun (2010 Október 15)

hello jelen


----------



## sancihun (2010 Október 15)

jelen


----------



## sancihun (2010 Október 15)

jelen2


----------



## sancihun (2010 Október 15)

3.


----------



## sancihun (2010 Október 15)

4.


----------



## sancihun (2010 Október 15)

5.


----------



## sancihun (2010 Október 15)

6.


----------



## sancihun (2010 Október 15)

7.


----------



## sancihun (2010 Október 15)

8.


----------



## sancihun (2010 Október 15)

9.


----------



## sancihun (2010 Október 15)

10.


----------



## sancihun (2010 Október 15)

11.


----------



## sancihun (2010 Október 15)

12.


----------



## sancihun (2010 Október 15)

13.


----------



## sancihun (2010 Október 15)

14.


----------



## sancihun (2010 Október 15)

15.


----------



## sancihun (2010 Október 15)

16.


----------



## sancihun (2010 Október 15)

...


----------



## Maarkom (2010 Október 15)

15


----------



## silanor (2010 Október 15)

*Tyúkanyó*

Ej


----------



## silanor (2010 Október 15)

mi


----------



## silanor (2010 Október 15)

a kő (milyen az idő odakint?)


----------



## silanor (2010 Október 15)

mi lenne, hát' stone


----------



## silanor (2010 Október 15)

esetleg rock, de semmi esetre sem...


----------



## silanor (2010 Október 15)

gumimaci


----------



## silanor (2010 Október 15)

Miért éppen Alaszka?


----------



## silanor (2010 Október 15)

Axe de Silanor


----------



## jutka3565 (2010 Október 15)

köszönöm


----------



## silanor (2010 Október 15)

Night elf


----------



## jutka3565 (2010 Október 15)

még 19


----------



## silanor (2010 Október 15)

Az baj, hogy az e-bookok miatt kerültem ide?


----------



## jutka3565 (2010 Október 15)

18


----------



## jutka3565 (2010 Október 15)

17


----------



## silanor (2010 Október 15)

Vettem egy PRS-300-as olvasót. Eddig nagyon meg vagyok vele elégedve.


----------



## silanor (2010 Október 15)

jutka: te is hasonló okkal?


----------



## jutka3565 (2010 Október 15)

Kormorán Ki szívét osztja szét c. dal kottáját keresem. Nagyon szépne megköszönném, ha valaki elküldené.


----------



## silanor (2010 Október 15)

Két tucat megvolt, irány a 20.


----------



## silanor (2010 Október 15)

Se here, se zádé.


----------



## jutka3565 (2010 Október 15)

Kormorán Ki szívét osztja szét c. dal kottáját keresem. Nagyon szépne megköszönném, ha valaki elküldené nekem.


----------



## silanor (2010 Október 15)

Előbb bejött valaki, aztán ki is ment.


----------



## jutka3565 (2010 Október 15)

15


----------



## silanor (2010 Október 15)

A Botond volt az.


----------



## silanor (2010 Október 15)

Nagyon mennék már haza.


----------



## silanor (2010 Október 15)

Közelebb a 20 mint gondolnám.


----------



## silanor (2010 Október 15)

Egy híján 20.


----------



## silanor (2010 Október 15)

Ding!


----------



## silanor (2010 Október 15)

Még most se engedi. Akkor még 1.


----------



## eda25 (2010 Október 15)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


Én nagyon szeretnék


----------



## eda25 (2010 Október 15)

eda25 írta:


> Én nagyon szeretnék


:!:


----------



## zolcsi1971 (2010 Október 15)

szasztok


----------



## zolcsi1971 (2010 Október 15)

ja es szeretnek 20-at elerni en is


----------



## zolcsi1971 (2010 Október 15)

ez a 3. hozzaszolas


----------



## Herbi001 (2010 Október 15)

Halló


----------



## gaby1996 (2010 Október 15)

köszönöm


----------



## gaby1996 (2010 Október 15)

köszönöm a lehetőséget!


----------



## gaby1996 (2010 Október 15)

Nagyon jó hely!


----------



## giowanni (2010 Október 15)

Hello!


----------



## giowanni (2010 Október 15)

én is szeretnék


----------



## giowanni (2010 Október 15)

20 üzenetet


----------



## giowanni (2010 Október 15)

összegyűjteni


----------



## giowanni (2010 Október 15)

de lassan telik az idő-...


----------



## giowanni (2010 Október 15)

még 2 napnak is el kell teljen...


----------



## giowanni (2010 Október 15)

azaz csak egynek már mert a tegnap regisztráltam


----------



## chef69 (2010 Október 15)

1


----------



## giowanni (2010 Október 15)

nah ez a 8.


----------



## chef69 (2010 Október 15)

2


----------



## giowanni (2010 Október 15)

9.


----------



## giowanni (2010 Október 15)

10. lassan meg lesz


----------



## giowanni (2010 Október 15)

11.


----------



## giowanni (2010 Október 15)

na még 8


----------



## chef69 (2010 Október 15)

3


----------



## giowanni (2010 Október 15)

7


----------



## giowanni (2010 Október 15)

6


----------



## chef69 (2010 Október 15)

4


----------



## giowanni (2010 Október 15)

5


----------



## chef69 (2010 Október 15)

5


----------



## chef69 (2010 Október 15)

6


----------



## giowanni (2010 Október 15)

4


----------



## chef69 (2010 Október 15)

7


----------



## giowanni (2010 Október 15)

visszaszámélálás   :3


----------



## chef69 (2010 Október 15)

8


----------



## giowanni (2010 Október 15)

2


----------



## giowanni (2010 Október 15)

1 és ez az utsó


----------



## chef69 (2010 Október 15)

9


----------



## chef69 (2010 Október 15)

10


----------



## chef69 (2010 Október 15)

11


----------



## chef69 (2010 Október 15)

12


----------



## chef69 (2010 Október 15)

13


----------



## chef69 (2010 Október 15)

14


----------



## chef69 (2010 Október 15)

15


----------



## chef69 (2010 Október 15)

16


----------



## chef69 (2010 Október 15)

17


----------



## chef69 (2010 Október 15)

18


----------



## chef69 (2010 Október 15)

19


----------



## chef69 (2010 Október 15)

20


----------



## cicarita (2010 Október 15)

20


----------



## gyorsika76 (2010 Október 15)

hello


----------



## gyorsika76 (2010 Október 15)

1


----------



## gyorsika76 (2010 Október 15)

2


----------



## gyorsika76 (2010 Október 15)

3


----------



## gyorsika76 (2010 Október 15)

4


----------



## gyorsika76 (2010 Október 15)

5


----------



## gyorsika76 (2010 Október 15)

6


----------



## gyorsika76 (2010 Október 15)

7


----------



## gyorsika76 (2010 Október 15)

8


----------



## gyorsika76 (2010 Október 15)

9


----------



## gyorsika76 (2010 Október 15)

10


----------



## gyorsika76 (2010 Október 15)

11


----------



## gyorsika76 (2010 Október 15)

12


----------



## gyorsika76 (2010 Október 15)

13


----------



## gyorsika76 (2010 Október 15)

14


----------



## gyorsika76 (2010 Október 15)

15


----------



## gyorsika76 (2010 Október 15)

16


----------



## gyorsika76 (2010 Október 15)

17


----------



## gyorsika76 (2010 Október 15)

18


----------



## gyorsika76 (2010 Október 15)

19


----------



## gyorsika76 (2010 Október 15)

20


----------



## Vadóc96 (2010 Október 15)

Hali mindenki!


----------



## skinzone (2010 Október 15)

melitta írta:


> aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


#1


----------



## skinzone (2010 Október 15)

durcy írta:


> nagyon segitö kész vagy de ilyen egy jó moderator.kiss


#2


----------



## skinzone (2010 Október 15)

melitta írta:


> aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


#4


----------



## skinzone (2010 Október 15)

#4


----------



## skinzone (2010 Október 15)

melitta írta:


> aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


#5


----------



## skinzone (2010 Október 15)

melitta írta:


> aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


#6


----------



## skinzone (2010 Október 15)

melitta írta:


> aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


#7


----------



## skinzone (2010 Október 15)

#8


----------



## skinzone (2010 Október 15)

melitta írta:


> aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


#9


----------



## Vadóc96 (2010 Október 15)

Köszi szépen! )


----------



## skinzone (2010 Október 15)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


.demongirl., 1961tranyo, 1978Ildi, 1990 Gergő, 19edinacska, 1nobody, 200, 36963, 4711, 58laca, 770077, a135x, abasa, abcde7, abokam, Abybaba19, acmar96, aCsutak, Adam-e, adamek, adamsz80, adamtolt, Adile, Adodi, Adon, adoryane, Adri1111, Adric79, adrichicken, Adrika2002, Adryan, aechmes, aenima76, afbu, agaborn95, agidal7, Agika13, Ágnes40, agnes_koreh, agtsys, ai1968, Ákos99, alagi, alani, alendena, ALESSIO, Alexandra1991, Alexdon, Alex_73, Alkon, almcska, Alyss, Ambia, Amelydolog, amethyst013, amta, Anarkhon, ancsataki, ancsi99, ancsy22, and1ka, andi 2001, Andi369, andibandi2, andika75, andofree, andor6711, András666, Andrea1982, andreao2218, Andreja87, Andrix, andrys94, Andy07, Andy84, andy911, andyablo, Anett82, anettésfifi, Angelheart3, angelmist, Angel_6, Angus67, Angyalom, ani17x, ani88, anikosvaradi, Anita3, Anita7409, Anita7498, Anita_55, anjo74, AnnAngel, annateo, annifej, Antalffy, antiexistense, anya-manó, Apajó, apajpuszta, Apróbojtorján, apu74, aqtum, aquaq, Aramf, aranka66, Aranyhold,


----------



## skinzone (2010 Október 15)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


11
.demongirl., 1961tranyo, 1978Ildi, 1990 Gergő, 19edinacska, 1nobody, 200, 36963, 4711, 58laca, 770077, a135x, abasa, abcde7, abokam, Abybaba19, acmar96, aCsutak, Adam-e, adamek, adamsz80, adamtolt, Adile, Adodi, Adon, adoryane, Adri1111, Adric79, adrichicken, Adrika2002, Adryan, aechmes, aenima76, afbu, agaborn95, agidal7, Agika13, Ágnes40, agnes_koreh, agtsys, ai1968, Ákos99, alagi, alani,


----------



## Vadóc96 (2010 Október 15)

.


----------



## Vadóc96 (2010 Október 15)

..


----------



## skinzone (2010 Október 15)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


12
civislakk.hu, szakacstoni.hu, emania.hu, forisahablak.hu, amag.hu, ezerlink.hu, hazaicegek.hu


----------



## Vadóc96 (2010 Október 15)

...


----------



## skinzone (2010 Október 15)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


13
civislakk.hu, szakacstoni.hu, emania.hu, forisahablak.hu, amag.hu, ezerlink.hu, hazaicegek.hu


----------



## skinzone (2010 Október 15)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


14
civislakk.hu, szakacstoni.hu, emania.hu, forisahablak.hu, amag.hu, ezerlink.hu, hazaicegek.hu


----------



## skinzone (2010 Október 15)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


15
civislakk.hu, szakacstoni.hu, emania.hu, forisahablak.hu, amag.hu, ezerlink.hu, hazaicegek.hu


----------



## skinzone (2010 Október 15)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


16
civislakk.hu, szakacstoni.hu, emania.hu, forisahablak.hu, amag.hu, ezerlink.hu, hazaicegek.hu


----------



## skinzone (2010 Október 15)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


17
civislakk.hu, szakacstoni.hu, emania.hu, forisahablak.hu, amag.hu, ezerlink.hu, hazaicegek.hu


----------



## Vadóc96 (2010 Október 15)

^^


----------



## skinzone (2010 Október 15)

skinzone írta:


> 17
> civislakk.hu, szakacstoni.hu, emania.hu, forisahablak.hu, amag.hu, ezerlink.hu, hazaicegek.hu


17
civislakk.hu, szakacstoni.hu, emania.hu, forisahablak.hu, amag.hu, ezerlink.hu, hazaicegek.hu


----------



## skinzone (2010 Október 15)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


18
civislakk.hu, szakacstoni.hu, emania.hu, forisahablak.hu, amag.hu, ezerlink.hu, hazaicegek.hu


----------



## skinzone (2010 Október 15)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


19
civislakk.hu, szakacstoni.hu, emania.hu, forisahablak.hu, amag.hu, ezerlink.hu, hazaicegek.hu .....


----------



## skinzone (2010 Október 15)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


20
civislakk.hu, szakacstoni.hu, emania.hu, forisahablak.hu, amag.hu, ezerlink.hu, hazaicegek.hu, ........


----------



## skinzone (2010 Október 15)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


21
civislakk.hu, szakacstoni.hu, emania.hu, forisahablak.hu, amag.hu, ezerlink.hu, hazaicegek.hu


----------



## Vadóc96 (2010 Október 15)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


###


----------



## virag91 (2010 Október 15)

Sziasztok Mindenkit üdvözlök!


----------



## hmargit_ (2010 Október 15)

sziasztok


----------



## hmargit_ (2010 Október 15)

:d



vadóc96 írta:


> ###


----------



## hmargit_ (2010 Október 15)




----------



## Vadóc96 (2010 Október 15)

°~°~°~°~°~°~°~°~°~°~°~°~°~°~°~°~°~°~°~°~°~°~°~°~°~°~°~


----------



## hmargit_ (2010 Október 15)




----------



## hmargit_ (2010 Október 15)

kiss


----------



## hmargit_ (2010 Október 15)




----------



## hmargit_ (2010 Október 15)

#


----------



## hmargit_ (2010 Október 15)

##


----------



## hmargit_ (2010 Október 15)

###


----------



## hmargit_ (2010 Október 15)

@


----------



## hmargit_ (2010 Október 15)

_


----------



## hmargit_ (2010 Október 15)

j


----------



## hmargit_ (2010 Október 15)

l


----------



## hmargit_ (2010 Október 15)

hurrá 20


----------



## kercereece (2010 Október 15)

hello


----------



## kercereece (2010 Október 15)

1


----------



## kercereece (2010 Október 15)




----------



## kercereece (2010 Október 15)

kiss


----------



## bavik (2010 Október 15)

*én is én is*

Én is...


----------



## bavik (2010 Október 15)

szeretnék


----------



## bavik (2010 Október 15)

gyorsan


----------



## bavik (2010 Október 15)

összeszedni


----------



## bavik (2010 Október 15)

a megfelelő


----------



## bavik (2010 Október 15)

húsz


----------



## bavik (2010 Október 15)

hozzá


----------



## bavik (2010 Október 15)

szólást


----------



## bavik (2010 Október 15)

remélem


----------



## bavik (2010 Október 15)

ma


----------



## bavik (2010 Október 15)

sikerül


----------



## bavik (2010 Október 15)

ezt


----------



## bavik (2010 Október 15)

megvalósítani


----------



## bavik (2010 Október 15)

ezután


----------



## bavik (2010 Október 15)

nem


----------



## bavik (2010 Október 15)

csak


----------



## bavik (2010 Október 15)

letöltök


----------



## bavik (2010 Október 15)

hanem


----------



## bavik (2010 Október 15)

feltöltök


----------



## bavik (2010 Október 15)

hurrá


----------



## bavik (2010 Október 15)

sikerül


----------



## bavik (2010 Október 15)

lassan


----------



## bavik (2010 Október 15)

)))


----------



## marpeti (2010 Október 15)

Szia!köszönöm.


----------



## marpeti (2010 Október 15)

Mellita,még egyszer köszönöm!


----------



## adrebka (2010 Október 15)

végre itt!!


----------



## marpeti (2010 Október 15)

Melitta,bocsánat a neved el irásáért.


----------



## adrebka (2010 Október 15)

csak hogy meg legyen a bűvös 20


----------



## adrebka (2010 Október 15)

szárnya van, de nem madár


----------



## adrebka (2010 Október 15)

repülőgép, amin jár,


----------



## adrebka (2010 Október 15)

szél röpíti az a gépe,


----------



## adrebka (2010 Október 15)

így ül a ház tetejére.


----------



## adrebka (2010 Október 15)

Ház tetején sok a drót,


----------



## adrebka (2010 Október 15)

megnézi a rádiót,


----------



## adrebka (2010 Október 15)

belebúj a telefonba,


----------



## adrebka (2010 Október 15)

lisztet rendel a malomban.


----------



## adrebka (2010 Október 15)

Lisztjét szórja égre-földre,


----------



## adrebka (2010 Október 15)

fehér lesz a világ tőle,


----------



## adrebka (2010 Október 15)

lisztet prüszköl hegyre-völgyre


----------



## adrebka (2010 Október 15)

fehér már a város tőle:


----------



## adrebka (2010 Október 15)

fehér már az utca,


----------



## adrebka (2010 Október 15)

fehér már a muszka,


----------



## adrebka (2010 Október 15)

pepita a néger,


----------



## adrebka (2010 Október 15)

nincs Fekete Péter


----------



## kercereece (2010 Október 15)




----------



## adrebka (2010 Október 15)

sehol,


----------



## adrebka (2010 Október 15)

de sehol


----------



## adrebka (2010 Október 15)

nincs más 
fekete,


----------



## kercereece (2010 Október 15)

:d


----------



## kercereece (2010 Október 15)

?


----------



## kercereece (2010 Október 15)




----------



## tamba (2010 Október 15)

Szia Melitta ! Csak ennyit szerettem volna mondani: UFF


----------



## tamba (2010 Október 15)

Borzasztó nehéz azt a húsz hozzászólást elérni !


----------



## tamba (2010 Október 15)

Szia , még mindíg én erölködöm !


----------



## Maria&Marika (2010 Október 15)

Köszönöm a tagságot


----------



## petalka (2010 Október 15)

Haliho!


----------



## petalka (2010 Október 15)

Sziasztok Tamba es Marika


----------



## petalka (2010 Október 15)

Tudjatok idobe telik annyiszor hozzaszolni a "temahoz", de en mar alig varom, hogy ...


----------



## zsuzs54 (2010 Október 15)

Üdvözlök mindenkit.


----------



## zsuzs54 (2010 Október 15)

Gyüjtögetem a hozzászólást


----------



## zsuzs54 (2010 Október 15)

Még sok hiányzik.


----------



## nikica0810 (2010 Október 15)




----------



## nikica0810 (2010 Október 15)

)


----------



## Vadóc96 (2010 Október 15)

Szép jó estét mindenkinek!


----------



## nikica0810 (2010 Október 15)

1


----------



## zsuzs54 (2010 Október 15)

Reménykedem, hogy még ma...


----------



## Vadóc96 (2010 Október 15)

Nekem is kellene még néhány hozzászólás...


----------



## zsuzs54 (2010 Október 15)

Folyt köv.


----------



## Vadóc96 (2010 Október 15)

^^


----------



## zsuzs54 (2010 Október 15)

És mégegy..


----------



## zsuzs54 (2010 Október 15)

Mégegy


----------



## zsuzs54 (2010 Október 15)

8. hsz.


----------



## zsuzs54 (2010 Október 15)

9. hsz.


----------



## zsuzs54 (2010 Október 15)

10. hsz


----------



## zsuzs54 (2010 Október 15)

11. hsz


----------



## zsuzs54 (2010 Október 15)

12. hsz


----------



## zsuzs54 (2010 Október 15)

13. hsz


----------



## zsuzs54 (2010 Október 15)

14. hsz


----------



## zsuzs54 (2010 Október 15)

15., hsz


----------



## zsuzs54 (2010 Október 15)

16. hsz


----------



## Vadóc96 (2010 Október 15)

Én is lassan összekaparom ezt a 20 hozzászólást...


----------



## Vadóc96 (2010 Október 15)

már csak 7 kell


----------



## Vadóc96 (2010 Október 15)

Mindjárt meglesz


----------



## Vadóc96 (2010 Október 15)

5


----------



## Vadóc96 (2010 Október 15)

4


----------



## Vadóc96 (2010 Október 15)

3


----------



## Vadóc96 (2010 Október 15)

2


----------



## Vadóc96 (2010 Október 15)

1


----------



## Vadóc96 (2010 Október 15)

Vége


----------



## Vadóc96 (2010 Október 15)

.


----------



## Khenni (2010 Október 15)

Köszönöm


----------



## Khenni (2010 Október 15)

11


----------



## Khenni (2010 Október 15)

12


----------



## Khenni (2010 Október 15)

1000000000000000000000


----------



## Khenni (2010 Október 15)

14


----------



## Khenni (2010 Október 15)

15


----------



## Khenni (2010 Október 15)

168


----------



## Khenni (2010 Október 15)

700


----------



## Khenni (2010 Október 15)

18


----------



## Khenni (2010 Október 15)

37 éves vagyok.


----------



## Khenni (2010 Október 15)

És!


----------



## Khenni (2010 Október 15)

vége


----------



## swsr (2010 Október 15)

jjajjdejo


----------



## swsr (2010 Október 15)

hosszu melo lesz ez


----------



## swsr (2010 Október 15)

és kezd késő lenni itt


----------



## swsr (2010 Október 15)

mármint Budapesten


----------



## swsr (2010 Október 15)

Kanadában még korán van..


----------



## swsr (2010 Október 15)

amúgy meg jó lassú ez a fórum


----------



## swsr (2010 Október 15)

nem értem miért


----------



## swsr (2010 Október 15)

Ha mondom 4F, mondd hogy club!


----------



## swsr (2010 Október 15)

4f club, 4f club!


----------



## swsr (2010 Október 15)

imádok írni


----------



## swsr (2010 Október 15)

na jó annyira nem is


----------



## swsr (2010 Október 15)

11?


----------



## swsr (2010 Október 15)

A Beidéz gomb viccess.. beidézni a tanúkat szokták a bíróságra..


----------



## swsr (2010 Október 15)

gyorsválasz gyorsválasz gyorsválasz


----------



## swsr (2010 Október 15)

amúgy miért jó az hogy mindenki írkál.. hogy legyen mit megtalálni a search engineknek?


----------



## swsr (2010 Október 15)

jelen!


----------



## swsr (2010 Október 15)

pukk pukk pukk


----------



## swsr (2010 Október 15)

almost.


----------



## swsr (2010 Október 15)

h0h0.


----------



## swsr (2010 Október 15)

ki tudja hogy látom-e még ezután


----------



## swsr (2010 Október 15)

nice


----------



## tami70 (2010 Október 15)

B-a=


----------



## tami70 (2010 Október 15)

1


----------



## hungary_div (2010 Október 15)




----------



## hungary_div (2010 Október 15)

2


----------



## hungary_div (2010 Október 15)

3


----------



## hungary_div (2010 Október 15)

4


----------



## hungary_div (2010 Október 15)

5


----------



## hungary_div (2010 Október 15)

6


----------



## hungary_div (2010 Október 15)

7


----------



## hungary_div (2010 Október 15)

8


----------



## hungary_div (2010 Október 15)

9


----------



## hungary_div (2010 Október 15)

10


----------



## hungary_div (2010 Október 15)

11


----------



## hungary_div (2010 Október 15)

12


----------



## hungary_div (2010 Október 15)

13


----------



## hungary_div (2010 Október 15)

14


----------



## hungary_div (2010 Október 15)

15


----------



## hungary_div (2010 Október 15)

16


----------



## hungary_div (2010 Október 15)

17


----------



## hungary_div (2010 Október 15)

18


----------



## kittiedina (2010 Október 15)

1valaky írta:


> szuper vagykiss



Köszi


----------



## hungary_div (2010 Október 15)

19


----------



## hungary_div (2010 Október 15)

húsz


----------



## danielszan1 (2010 Október 15)

1


----------



## hungary_div (2010 Október 15)

21


----------



## danielszan1 (2010 Október 15)

2


----------



## danielszan1 (2010 Október 15)

3


----------



## danielszan1 (2010 Október 15)

4


----------



## danielszan1 (2010 Október 15)

5


----------



## danielszan1 (2010 Október 15)

6


----------



## danielszan1 (2010 Október 15)

7


----------



## danielszan1 (2010 Október 15)

8


----------



## danielszan1 (2010 Október 15)

9


----------



## botikacsa (2010 Október 15)

1


----------



## botikacsa (2010 Október 15)

2


----------



## danielszan1 (2010 Október 15)

10


----------



## botikacsa (2010 Október 15)

3


----------



## danielszan1 (2010 Október 15)

11


----------



## botikacsa (2010 Október 15)

4


----------



## danielszan1 (2010 Október 15)

12


----------



## botikacsa (2010 Október 15)

5


----------



## danielszan1 (2010 Október 15)

13


----------



## botikacsa (2010 Október 15)

6


----------



## danielszan1 (2010 Október 15)

14


----------



## botikacsa (2010 Október 15)

7


----------



## botikacsa (2010 Október 15)

8


----------



## botikacsa (2010 Október 15)

9


----------



## danielszan1 (2010 Október 15)

15


----------



## danielszan1 (2010 Október 15)

16


----------



## danielszan1 (2010 Október 15)

17


----------



## danielszan1 (2010 Október 15)

18


----------



## danielszan1 (2010 Október 15)

19


----------



## danielszan1 (2010 Október 15)

20


----------



## danielszan1 (2010 Október 15)

21!!!


----------



## botikacsa (2010 Október 15)

10


----------



## botikacsa (2010 Október 15)

11


----------



## botikacsa (2010 Október 15)

12


----------



## botikacsa (2010 Október 15)

13


----------



## botikacsa (2010 Október 15)

14


----------



## botikacsa (2010 Október 15)

15


----------



## botikacsa (2010 Október 15)

16


----------



## botikacsa (2010 Október 15)

17


----------



## botikacsa (2010 Október 15)

18


----------



## botikacsa (2010 Október 15)

19


----------



## botikacsa (2010 Október 15)

20


----------



## kittyconty (2010 Október 15)

Sziasztok! 
Mától én is jelen! Üdvözlök mindenkit!


----------



## kittyconty (2010 Október 15)

21


----------



## kittiedina (2010 Október 15)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


köszi


----------



## hundeep (2010 Október 16)

sziasztok


----------



## hundeep (2010 Október 16)

2


----------



## hundeep (2010 Október 16)

3


----------



## hundeep (2010 Október 16)

4


----------



## hundeep (2010 Október 16)

5


----------



## hundeep (2010 Október 16)

6


----------



## hundeep (2010 Október 16)

7


----------



## hundeep (2010 Október 16)

8


----------



## hundeep (2010 Október 16)

9


----------



## hundeep (2010 Október 16)

10


----------



## hundeep (2010 Október 16)

11


----------



## hundeep (2010 Október 16)

12


----------



## hundeep (2010 Október 16)

13


----------



## hundeep (2010 Október 16)

14


----------



## hundeep (2010 Október 16)

15


----------



## hundeep (2010 Október 16)

16


----------



## hundeep (2010 Október 16)

17


----------



## hundeep (2010 Október 16)

18


----------



## hundeep (2010 Október 16)

19


----------



## hundeep (2010 Október 16)

és az uccsó


----------



## hundeep (2010 Október 16)

lwjdhijasd


----------



## Alexdon (2010 Október 16)

mit is mondjak?


----------



## Alexdon (2010 Október 16)

van 21 üzim, mégsem tudok letölteni....


----------



## Scanner (2010 Október 16)

Köszönöm szépen. Ámbár én becsülettel feltöltöttem vagy húsz könyvet (volt, hogy többet egy üzenetben) és beírtam rengeteg viccet, aktív is voltam néha, mégsem sikerült még letölteni. Ok?


----------



## Katica2010 (2010 Október 16)

Jelenléti ív 1


----------



## Katica2010 (2010 Október 16)

Jelenléti ív 2


----------



## Katica2010 (2010 Október 16)

Egész életünk kísérlet. Minél többet kísérletezel, annál jobban látsz.

Emerson


----------



## Katica2010 (2010 Október 16)

Ha igazán élni akarsz, az mindíg veszéllyel jár

Emerson


----------



## Katica2010 (2010 Október 16)

Amikor egy ajtó becsukódik, egy másik kinyílik.
Cervantes


----------



## Katica2010 (2010 Október 16)

A nap legédesebb pillanatai a hajnal pirkadása

Ella Wheeler Wilcox


----------



## Katica2010 (2010 Október 16)

A hajnal tulajdonképpen embriólét,
az életre való felkészülés állapota.

Benjamin Franklin


----------



## Katica2010 (2010 Október 16)

Válaszd az életet.

M Törn 30,19


----------



## Katica2010 (2010 Október 16)

Minden percben új életet kezdhetsz

Thomas Merton


----------



## Katica2010 (2010 Október 16)

Ne kutass távolabbi friss vizek után,
meríts abból a kútból, amely mellett éppen állsz.

Sam Walter Joss


----------



## Katica2010 (2010 Október 16)

A jelen magában rejti a jövőt.

Leibnitz


----------



## Katica2010 (2010 Október 16)

Ne rohanj megállás nélkül.
Ne is nézz vissza, mert utolérhet a múltad.

Leroy Paige

kiss


----------



## Katica2010 (2010 Október 16)

A kétségek hegyét a hit képes megmozgatni.

Ismeretlen szerző


----------



## Katica2010 (2010 Október 16)

Tanulj a tegnapból, élj a mának,
és reménykedj a holnapban.

Ismeretlen szerző


----------



## Katica2010 (2010 Október 16)

Bölcs ember több lehetőséget teremt,
mint amennyit talál.

Francis Bacon


----------



## Katica2010 (2010 Október 16)

Holnap mi vár rád, azt ne is kutasd, ne kérdd.
Minden napod nézd kész nyereség gyanánt...

Horatius


----------



## drakula6 (2010 Október 16)

Hello!


----------



## drakula6 (2010 Október 16)

En


----------



## drakula6 (2010 Október 16)

gyorsan


----------



## drakula6 (2010 Október 16)

szeretnek


----------



## drakula6 (2010 Október 16)

20


----------



## drakula6 (2010 Október 16)

hozzaszolast


----------



## drakula6 (2010 Október 16)

szerezni


----------



## drakula6 (2010 Október 16)




----------



## drakula6 (2010 Október 16)

11


----------



## drakula6 (2010 Október 16)

:d12


----------



## drakula6 (2010 Október 16)

:``:13


----------



## drakula6 (2010 Október 16)

14


----------



## drakula6 (2010 Október 16)

15


----------



## drakula6 (2010 Október 16)

:4:16


----------



## drakula6 (2010 Október 16)

kiss17


----------



## drakula6 (2010 Október 16)

18


----------



## drakula6 (2010 Október 16)

19


----------



## drakula6 (2010 Október 16)

:11:20


----------



## drakula6 (2010 Október 16)

jelen


----------



## micsibucsi (2010 Október 16)

Kellemes töltődést!


----------



## micsibucsi (2010 Október 16)

Szép napot!


----------



## micmac66 (2010 Október 16)

Köszönöm!kiss


----------



## micmac66 (2010 Október 16)

Mégegyszer


----------



## micmac66 (2010 Október 16)

Hali!


----------



## micmac66 (2010 Október 16)

Itt vagyok!


----------



## micmac66 (2010 Október 16)

1


----------



## micmac66 (2010 Október 16)

2


----------



## micmac66 (2010 Október 16)

3


----------



## micmac66 (2010 Október 16)

4


----------



## micmac66 (2010 Október 16)

5


----------



## micmac66 (2010 Október 16)

6


----------



## micmac66 (2010 Október 16)

7


----------



## micmac66 (2010 Október 16)

8


----------



## micmac66 (2010 Október 16)

9


----------



## micmac66 (2010 Október 16)

10


----------



## micmac66 (2010 Október 16)

11


----------



## micmac66 (2010 Október 16)

12


----------



## micmac66 (2010 Október 16)

13


----------



## micmac66 (2010 Október 16)

14


----------



## micmac66 (2010 Október 16)

15


----------



## micmac66 (2010 Október 16)

16


----------



## micmac66 (2010 Október 16)

Sikerült!


----------



## annama77 (2010 Október 16)




----------



## annama77 (2010 Október 16)

2


----------



## annama77 (2010 Október 16)

3


----------



## annama77 (2010 Október 16)

4


----------



## annama77 (2010 Október 16)

5


----------



## annama77 (2010 Október 16)

6


----------



## gabibor (2010 Október 16)

24


----------



## annama77 (2010 Október 16)

7kiss


----------



## annama77 (2010 Október 16)

8


----------



## annama77 (2010 Október 16)

9


----------



## annama77 (2010 Október 16)

10:4:


----------



## annama77 (2010 Október 16)

11


----------



## annama77 (2010 Október 16)

12:9:


----------



## annama77 (2010 Október 16)

13:!:


----------



## annama77 (2010 Október 16)

14:656:


----------



## annama77 (2010 Október 16)

15


----------



## annama77 (2010 Október 16)

16:55:


----------



## annama77 (2010 Október 16)

17:11:


----------



## annama77 (2010 Október 16)

18


----------



## annama77 (2010 Október 16)

19


----------



## annama77 (2010 Október 16)

20


----------



## edzo (2010 Október 16)

Üdvözlet mindenkinek!


----------



## edzo (2010 Október 16)

Sok jót hallottam az oldalról.


----------



## edzo (2010 Október 16)

ÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁ


----------



## edzo (2010 Október 16)

ÓÓÓÓÓÓÓÓÓÓÓÓÓÓ


----------



## edzo (2010 Október 16)

Jóóóóóóóóóóóó


----------



## edzo (2010 Október 16)

Szuper jó!


----------



## edzo (2010 Október 16)

1 2 3


----------



## edzo (2010 Október 16)

8


----------



## edzo (2010 Október 16)

9


----------



## dettykebaba (2010 Október 16)

1


----------



## edzo (2010 Október 16)

10 jó


----------



## dettykebaba (2010 Október 16)

33


----------



## edzo (2010 Október 16)

11 jó


----------



## dettykebaba (2010 Október 16)

jó az oldal


----------



## edzo (2010 Október 16)

12 jó


----------



## edzo (2010 Október 16)

13 nagyon jó


----------



## edzo (2010 Október 16)

14 még jobb


----------



## edzo (2010 Október 16)

15 huuuuuu


----------



## edzo (2010 Október 16)

16


----------



## edzo (2010 Október 16)

17


----------



## edzo (2010 Október 16)

18


----------



## edzo (2010 Október 16)

19


----------



## edzo (2010 Október 16)

20 finis


----------



## edzo (2010 Október 16)

ráadás


----------



## kercereece (2010 Október 16)

jó reggelt mindenkinek!


----------



## kercereece (2010 Október 16)




----------



## kercereece (2010 Október 16)

11.


----------



## kercereece (2010 Október 16)

12.


----------



## kercereece (2010 Október 16)

13.


----------



## kercereece (2010 Október 16)

14.


----------



## kercereece (2010 Október 16)

15.


----------



## kercereece (2010 Október 16)

16.


----------



## kercereece (2010 Október 16)

17.


----------



## kercereece (2010 Október 16)

18.


----------



## kercereece (2010 Október 16)

19.


----------



## kercereece (2010 Október 16)

végre, ez a huszadik...


----------



## almafa55 (2010 Október 16)

Helló


----------



## BruceWill (2010 Október 16)

I


----------



## BruceWill (2010 Október 16)

Ii


----------



## BruceWill (2010 Október 16)

Iii


----------



## BruceWill (2010 Október 16)

Iv


----------



## BruceWill (2010 Október 16)

V


----------



## BruceWill (2010 Október 16)

Vi


----------



## BruceWill (2010 Október 16)

Vii


----------



## BruceWill (2010 Október 16)

Viii


----------



## BruceWill (2010 Október 16)

Ix


----------



## BruceWill (2010 Október 16)

X


----------



## BruceWill (2010 Október 16)

xi


----------



## BruceWill (2010 Október 16)

xii


----------



## BruceWill (2010 Október 16)

Xiii


----------



## BruceWill (2010 Október 16)

XiV


----------



## BruceWill (2010 Október 16)

_*xv*_


----------



## BruceWill (2010 Október 16)

_xvi_


----------



## BruceWill (2010 Október 16)

*XVII*


----------



## Anitax (2010 Október 16)

Xviii


----------



## Anitax (2010 Október 16)

Xix


----------



## Anitax (2010 Október 16)

Xx


----------



## Anitax (2010 Október 16)

Xxi


----------



## Anitax (2010 Október 16)

Xxii


----------



## Anitax (2010 Október 16)

Xxiii


----------



## Anitax (2010 Október 16)

Xxiv


----------



## Anitax (2010 Október 16)

Xxv


----------



## Anitax (2010 Október 16)

Xxvi


----------



## Anitax (2010 Október 16)

XXvii


----------



## Anitax (2010 Október 16)

xxviii


----------



## Anitax (2010 Október 16)

xxix


----------



## Anitax (2010 Október 16)

xxx


----------



## Anitax (2010 Október 16)

xxxi


----------



## Anitax (2010 Október 16)

xxxii


----------



## Anitax (2010 Október 16)

xxxiii


----------



## Anitax (2010 Október 16)

xxxiv


----------



## Anitax (2010 Október 16)

xxxv


----------



## Anitax (2010 Október 16)

xxxvi


----------



## Anitax (2010 Október 16)

xxxvii


----------



## Anitax (2010 Október 16)

xxxviii


----------



## noro29 (2010 Október 16)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


szia


----------



## noro29 (2010 Október 16)

mostezt hogykell?


----------



## noro29 (2010 Október 16)

ha ide 20szor írok akkor megva a 20 hozzászólásom ?


----------



## noro29 (2010 Október 16)

hátnemtudom deakkor kiprobálom ezt


----------



## noro29 (2010 Október 16)

sgsdga


----------



## noro29 (2010 Október 16)

kuftkuz


----------



## noro29 (2010 Október 16)

uzgvjuftzvkuz


----------



## noro29 (2010 Október 16)

ktzjrtxdfubgzuk


----------



## noro29 (2010 Október 16)

plplplplpplpl


----------



## noro29 (2010 Október 16)

,l,l,l,l,l,l,l,l,l,l,l


----------



## noro29 (2010 Október 16)

kokokoomomm


----------



## noro29 (2010 Október 16)

ijijijijijijijiji


----------



## noro29 (2010 Október 16)

mkjnbbuizh


----------



## noro29 (2010 Október 16)

.ô.ô.ô.ô.ô.ô


----------



## noro29 (2010 Október 16)

ň§ň§ň§§ň§ň§ň


----------



## noro29 (2010 Október 16)

njinjin


----------



## noro29 (2010 Október 16)

hnbubuhijn


----------



## noro29 (2010 Október 16)

pppppppppppppp


----------



## noro29 (2010 Október 16)

llllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## noro29 (2010 Október 16)

bbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbb


----------



## noro29 (2010 Október 16)

ddddddddddddd


----------



## noro29 (2010 Október 16)

ooooooooooookkkkkk


----------



## robertsoron (2010 Október 16)

1


----------



## robertsoron (2010 Október 16)

2


----------



## robertsoron (2010 Október 16)

3


----------



## robertsoron (2010 Október 16)

4


----------



## Tinwe (2010 Október 16)

Üdvözlet mindenkinek


----------



## Tinwe (2010 Október 16)

Írok pár Gandhi idézetet


----------



## Tinwe (2010 Október 16)

nagyon szeretem őket


----------



## Tinwe (2010 Október 16)

Fájdalmasan tudatában vagyok tökéletlenségeimnek, s ebben a megismerésben rejlik minden erőm.


----------



## Tinwe (2010 Október 16)

A gyengék soha sem bocsájtanak. A megbocsájtás az erősek erénye.


----------



## Tinwe (2010 Október 16)

Ha igazad van, megengedheted magadnak, hogy megőrizd a nyugalmad. Ha nincs igazad, nem engedheted meg, hogy elveszítsd.


----------



## Tinwe (2010 Október 16)

Az ember a gondolatai szüleménye. Amit gondol, azzá lesz.


----------



## Tinwe (2010 Október 16)

Mindenki erős és önálló akar lenni, de senki nem hajlandó a szükséges munkát belefektetni a cél eléréséhez.


----------



## Tinwe (2010 Október 16)

Csak akkor beszélj, ha a csendnél értelmesebbet tudsz mondani.


----------



## Tinwe (2010 Október 16)

A gyáva ember képtelen a szeretet kimutatására, az a bátrak kiváltsága.


----------



## Tinwe (2010 Október 16)

A különbség a között, amit megteszünk és amire képesek lennénk, megváltoztathatná a világot.


----------



## Tinwe (2010 Október 16)

Te magad légy a változás, amit látni szeretnél a világban.


----------



## Tinwe (2010 Október 16)

Az élet nem csak abból áll, hogy növeljük sebességét.


----------



## Tinwe (2010 Október 16)

Élj úgy mintha ma lenne az utolsó napod. Tanulj úgy mintha örökké élnél.


----------



## Tinwe (2010 Október 16)

Nem veszítheted el a hited az emberiségben. Az emberiség egy óceán; ha pár cseppje piszkos is, az óceán maga nem lesz piszkos.


----------



## Tinwe (2010 Október 16)

Egy embert csak akkor tudsz felébreszteni ha tényleg alszik, ha csak tetteti az alvást, minden kísérleted hiábavaló.


----------



## robertsoron (2010 Október 16)

5


----------



## Tinwe (2010 Október 16)

Találj egy célt, az eszközök majd követik.


----------



## Tinwe (2010 Október 16)

Bármit teszel jelentéktelen lesz, de nagyon fontos, hogy megtedd.


----------



## Tinwe (2010 Október 16)

Sosem tudhatod milyen eredményei lesznek a cselekedeteidnek, de ha nem cselekszel eredményük sem lesz.


----------



## Tinwe (2010 Október 16)

További szép napot


----------



## generalforgeron (2010 Október 16)

ez így van!


----------



## robertsoron (2010 Október 16)

6


----------



## robertsoron (2010 Október 16)

7


----------



## robertsoron (2010 Október 16)

8


----------



## robertsoron (2010 Október 16)

9


----------



## robertsoron (2010 Október 16)

10


----------



## roni10 (2010 Október 16)

1.


----------



## roni10 (2010 Október 16)

2.


----------



## roni10 (2010 Október 16)

“A megfelelő szó megteszi hatását, de soha egyetlen szó sem lehet olyan hatásos, mint egy jól időzített szünet.”


----------



## roni10 (2010 Október 16)

“Az ember nem az adott körülmények, hanem az általa választott hozzáállás folytán boldog.”


----------



## roni10 (2010 Október 16)

5.“Aki énekelni akar, midnig talál dalt hozzá.”


----------



## roni10 (2010 Október 16)

"Úgy vélem, csakis egyszer élhetjük meg az életet. Ha tehát akad bennem jóság, amit kimutathatok, vagy akad olyan jó cselekedet, amivel megkönnyíthetem bármely embertársam életét, most kell megtennem, nem késlekedhetem vagy feledkezhetem meg erről, hiszen soha többé nem fogok erre járni.”


----------



## roni10 (2010 Október 16)

Megkaphatsz bármit, ha eléggé akarod. Csak olyan túláradó lelkesedéssel kell akarnod, amely kitör a tested fogságából és eggyé válik a mindenséget teremtő erőkkel.”


----------



## roni10 (2010 Október 16)

8.“A győzni akarás mit sem ér, ha nincs meg az akaraterőnk a felkészüléshez.”


----------



## roni10 (2010 Október 16)

9.“Az élet egyik legszebb jutalma, hogy miközben az ember másokon segít, egyben önmagán is segít.”


----------



## roni10 (2010 Október 16)

ajj nagyon szeretnék már olvasni


----------



## roni10 (2010 Október 16)

mert a vámpírakadémia csodás


----------



## robertsoron (2010 Október 16)

11


----------



## roni10 (2010 Október 16)

és megőrülök h tovább olvashassam


----------



## roni10 (2010 Október 16)

robertson neked is hajrá


----------



## roni10 (2010 Október 16)

“A boldogsághoz két út vezet. Vagy csökkentjük a vágyainkat, vagy növeljük lehetőségeinket. Ha bölcs vagy, mindkettőt megteszed.”


----------



## roni10 (2010 Október 16)

“Ha padlón vagy, szedj fel onnan valamit!”


----------



## roni10 (2010 Október 16)

na már csak 5


----------



## roni10 (2010 Október 16)

“Aki könyörül a nincstelenen, az Úrnak ad kölcsön, mert ő megtéríti jótéteményét.”


----------



## roni10 (2010 Október 16)

“Bölcsesség az, ha mindig tudatában vagyunk annak, mennyire tévesek lehetnek nézeteink és mennyire bizonytalanok mindazok a dolgok, amelyekre a leginkább számítunk.”


----------



## robertsoron (2010 Október 16)

12


----------



## roni10 (2010 Október 16)

2...


----------



## viki2000 (2010 Október 16)

kiss


Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


----------



## nyinga (2010 Október 16)

nagyon szépek


----------



## roni10 (2010 Október 16)

ééééés...jeeee


----------



## robertsoron (2010 Október 16)

Kösz, neked is !


----------



## viki2000 (2010 Október 16)

köszönöm a lehetőséget.puszi


----------



## viki2000 (2010 Október 16)

miindenkit üdvözlök ezen az oldalon,remélem hasznos dolgokra találok


----------



## Líviána (2010 Október 16)

Sziasztok!
Gyűjtöm a 20 hozzászólást.Köszi!


----------



## nyinga (2010 Október 16)

nooooo...


----------



## Líviána (2010 Október 16)

1


----------



## Líviána (2010 Október 16)

3


----------



## Líviána (2010 Október 16)

4


----------



## Líviána (2010 Október 16)

5


----------



## Líviána (2010 Október 16)

6


----------



## Líviána (2010 Október 16)

7


----------



## robertsoron (2010 Október 16)

15


----------



## Líviána (2010 Október 16)

8


----------



## generalforgeron (2010 Október 16)

hello


----------



## Líviána (2010 Október 16)

9


----------



## Líviána (2010 Október 16)

Hello!


----------



## Líviána (2010 Október 16)

11


----------



## Líviána (2010 Október 16)

12


----------



## Líviána (2010 Október 16)

13


----------



## Líviána (2010 Október 16)

14


----------



## Líviána (2010 Október 16)

15


----------



## Líviána (2010 Október 16)

16


----------



## Líviána (2010 Október 16)

17


----------



## Líviána (2010 Október 16)

18


----------



## Líviána (2010 Október 16)

19


----------



## Líviána (2010 Október 16)

Hurrá! 20!


----------



## robertsoron (2010 Október 16)

16


----------



## nyinga (2010 Október 16)

gyönyörőek


----------



## robertsoron (2010 Október 16)

17


----------



## nyinga (2010 Október 16)

boldogság


----------



## nyinga (2010 Október 16)

egészség


----------



## robertsoron (2010 Október 16)

18


----------



## viki2000 (2010 Október 16)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


 remélem gyors lesz


----------



## viki2000 (2010 Október 16)

mikor lesz vki elérhető?


----------



## viki2000 (2010 Október 16)

hogy kell csinálni


----------



## viki2000 (2010 Október 16)

gyűjtögetek szorgalmasan


----------



## viki2000 (2010 Október 16)

köszönök mindent


----------



## viki2000 (2010 Október 16)

nem olyan nehéz de unalmas


----------



## viki2000 (2010 Október 16)

bocsi a sok blablamiatt


----------



## viki2000 (2010 Október 16)

még csak most jön a 10


----------



## viki2000 (2010 Október 16)

aki keres az talál


----------



## viki2000 (2010 Október 16)

szeretnék már ott lenni


----------



## viki2000 (2010 Október 16)

mikor soha


----------



## robertsoron (2010 Október 16)

19


----------



## viki2000 (2010 Október 16)

írjon már vkoi


----------



## viki2000 (2010 Október 16)

remélem ez az utsó puszika


----------



## viki2000 (2010 Október 16)

nem még kell4


----------



## viki2000 (2010 Október 16)

llllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## robertsoron (2010 Október 16)

And finally: 20


----------



## viki2000 (2010 Október 16)

csak 2nem több


----------



## viki2000 (2010 Október 16)

De jó neked roberto


----------



## viki2000 (2010 Október 16)

Örülök ,hogy ilyen gyors volt


----------



## T Erzsi (2010 Október 16)

Sziasztok! 1


----------



## T Erzsi (2010 Október 16)

2


----------



## T Erzsi (2010 Október 16)

3


----------



## T Erzsi (2010 Október 16)

4


----------



## T Erzsi (2010 Október 16)

5


----------



## T Erzsi (2010 Október 16)

6


----------



## T Erzsi (2010 Október 16)

7


----------



## T Erzsi (2010 Október 16)

8


----------



## T Erzsi (2010 Október 16)

9


----------



## T Erzsi (2010 Október 16)

10


----------



## T Erzsi (2010 Október 16)

11


----------



## T Erzsi (2010 Október 16)

12


----------



## T Erzsi (2010 Október 16)

13


----------



## T Erzsi (2010 Október 16)

14


----------



## T Erzsi (2010 Október 16)

15


----------



## T Erzsi (2010 Október 16)

16


----------



## T Erzsi (2010 Október 16)

17


----------



## T Erzsi (2010 Október 16)

18


----------



## T Erzsi (2010 Október 16)

19


----------



## Leus (2010 Október 16)

Hello!
Én is csak beköszönök meg hozzászolok, hogy letölthessek :-DDD


----------



## T Erzsi (2010 Október 16)

20


----------



## Leus (2010 Október 16)

**

2


----------



## Leus (2010 Október 16)

3


----------



## Leus (2010 Október 16)

...


----------



## Leus (2010 Október 16)

?


----------



## Leus (2010 Október 16)

lassan de biztosan eljutok a huszhoz


----------



## Leus (2010 Október 16)




----------



## betti9012 (2010 Október 16)

üdv mindenkinek!


----------



## Leus (2010 Október 16)

kiss


----------



## Leus (2010 Október 16)

na már csak 12


----------



## Leus (2010 Október 16)

11


----------



## Leus (2010 Október 16)

9


----------



## betti9012 (2010 Október 16)

Valakinek meg van Az utolsó dal ˙(the last song) Miley Cyrus főszereplésével??


----------



## Leus (2010 Október 16)

8


----------



## Leus (2010 Október 16)

7


----------



## Leus (2010 Október 16)

666


----------



## betti9012 (2010 Október 16)

??


----------



## Leus (2010 Október 16)

5


----------



## Leus (2010 Október 16)

4


----------



## Leus (2010 Október 16)

3


----------



## Leus (2010 Október 16)

2


----------



## Leus (2010 Október 16)

1


----------



## Rekuci22 (2010 Október 16)

Hello Mindenki!


----------



## Leus (2010 Október 16)

és végre az utolsóóó :-DDD Köszi a türelmet mindenkinek aki esetleg olvasta :-DDD


----------



## Rekuci22 (2010 Október 16)

Köszönöm szépen a segítséget!


----------



## Leus (2010 Október 16)

na végre az utolsó :-DDD kösziii


----------



## Leus (2010 Október 16)

én ezt nem értem...van 21 hozzászolásom több mint 2 napja vagyok tag és ugy sem tudok letölteni :-( Miért nem?!


----------



## shoegazer (2010 Október 16)

Sziasztok!


----------



## 77petra (2010 Október 16)

Sziasztok


----------



## shoegazer (2010 Október 16)

Leus írta:


> én ezt nem értem...van 21 hozzászolásom több mint 2 napja vagyok tag és ugy sem tudok letölteni :-( Miért nem?!



Feltehetőleg a rendszer nem tekintette "értelmes hozzászólásnak" a visszaszámlálásodat.  Kettő.


----------



## little888 (2010 Október 16)

Sziasztok!
én azt olvastam, hogy nem kell, hogy értelmes legyen a hsz.


----------



## little888 (2010 Október 16)

így én se fogok egész kerek egész


----------



## little888 (2010 Október 16)

gondolatokat beírni most a 20-hoz.


----------



## little888 (2010 Október 16)

négy


----------



## little888 (2010 Október 16)

öt


----------



## little888 (2010 Október 16)

hat hasad a pad


----------



## little888 (2010 Október 16)

hét, te oda nem mégy


----------



## little888 (2010 Október 16)

nyóc


----------



## little888 (2010 Október 16)

kilenccc


----------



## little888 (2010 Október 16)

tíz, amúgy az 1. üzenet így szól:
"Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
Aki csak be szeretne koszoni."
Itt a lehetoseg:wink:
tehát nem kell, h értelmes üzit írj


----------



## shoegazer (2010 Október 16)

Pazar. Azért mindenesetre adjunk a látszatnak három.


----------



## little888 (2010 Október 16)

tizenegy


----------



## shoegazer (2010 Október 16)

little888 írta:


> tíz, amúgy az 1. üzenet így szól:
> "Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni."
> Itt a lehetoseg:wink:
> tehát nem kell, h értelmes üzit írj



Vágom, de ezzel is eldurrantottam egyet. Neked is.


----------



## little888 (2010 Október 16)

tizenkettő


----------



## little888 (2010 Október 16)

hát a gépem most nagyonbe van lassulva,


----------



## little888 (2010 Október 16)

van, hogy eltelik 1 perc mire el megy az üzenet


----------



## little888 (2010 Október 16)

írjad, akkor gyorsan, sosem lesz meg a húsz.


----------



## little888 (2010 Október 16)

elmegy 1 db szó, elírtam


----------



## little888 (2010 Október 16)

már csak négy kell


----------



## little888 (2010 Október 16)

na nálam kifagyott


----------



## little888 (2010 Október 16)

tizenkilenc


----------



## little888 (2010 Október 16)

hú...de izgulok.


----------



## betide (2010 Október 16)

még nekem is kell néhány!


----------



## shoegazer (2010 Október 16)

"Reggel arra ébredtem, hogy a szomszéd szobában a takarítónõ az õrület határát súrolja."


----------



## angyalkám (2010 Október 16)

Sziasztok! Én már itt vagyok évek óta csak beköszöntem! Jól vagyok!!


----------



## barcikaisrac (2010 Október 16)

egy


----------



## barcikaisrac (2010 Október 16)

mégegy


----------



## barcikaisrac (2010 Október 16)

három


----------



## zsuzs54 (2010 Október 16)

17. hsz


----------



## zsuzs54 (2010 Október 16)

18. hsz


----------



## zsuzs54 (2010 Október 16)

19.hsz


----------



## zsuzs54 (2010 Október 16)

20. hsz


----------



## shoegazer (2010 Október 16)

Eh, sehol sem tartok.


----------



## shoegazer (2010 Október 16)

Nyóc.


----------



## shoegazer (2010 Október 16)

Janem, hét.


----------



## shoegazer (2010 Október 16)

Jade, nyolc.


----------



## shoegazer (2010 Október 16)

Mámeg kilenc.


----------



## shoegazer (2010 Október 16)

No, fele abszolválva.


----------



## R_Eva (2010 Október 16)

Sziasztok en is uj vagyok es mar alig varom hogy allando tag legyek es sokat-sokat beszelgessek veletek....es minel tobb e-book-t tolcsek le es fel


----------



## avecica (2010 Október 16)

én is sziasztok


----------



## adamcsk1 (2010 Október 16)

*1*

1


----------



## adamcsk1 (2010 Október 16)

2


----------



## adamcsk1 (2010 Október 16)

3


----------



## adamcsk1 (2010 Október 16)

4


----------



## adamcsk1 (2010 Október 16)

555555555555555


----------



## adamcsk1 (2010 Október 16)

6


----------



## adamcsk1 (2010 Október 16)

7


----------



## adamcsk1 (2010 Október 16)

8


----------



## adamcsk1 (2010 Október 16)

9


----------



## adamcsk1 (2010 Október 16)

10


----------



## adamcsk1 (2010 Október 16)

11


----------



## adamcsk1 (2010 Október 16)

12


----------



## adamcsk1 (2010 Október 16)

13


----------



## adamcsk1 (2010 Október 16)

14


----------



## adamcsk1 (2010 Október 16)

1555555555555555


----------



## adamcsk1 (2010 Október 16)

16


----------



## adamcsk1 (2010 Október 16)

17


----------



## adamcsk1 (2010 Október 16)

18


----------



## adamcsk1 (2010 Október 16)

199999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999


----------



## adamcsk1 (2010 Október 16)

2_______________0_____________________


----------



## adamcsk1 (2010 Október 16)

azz


----------



## shoegazer (2010 Október 16)

Kilenc.


----------



## shoegazer (2010 Október 16)

Agyvérzést is kapok, ha nem találom meg ennyi bohóckodás után azt amit keresek.


----------



## barcikaisrac (2010 Október 16)

4


----------



## barcikaisrac (2010 Október 16)

ötödik


----------



## barcikaisrac (2010 Október 16)

hat


----------



## shoegazer (2010 Október 16)

Tizennégy.


----------



## bejja82 (2010 Október 16)

jó néha sötétben a Holdat nézni,


----------



## bejja82 (2010 Október 16)

hosszan egy távoli csillagot igézni,


----------



## bejja82 (2010 Október 16)

jó néha fázni


----------



## bejja82 (2010 Október 16)

a semmin elmélázni,


----------



## bejja82 (2010 Október 16)

tavaszi esőben olykor bőrig ázni,


----------



## barcikaisrac (2010 Október 16)

hét


----------



## bejja82 (2010 Október 16)

tele szájjal enni,


----------



## bejja82 (2010 Október 16)

hangosan szeretni,


----------



## bejja82 (2010 Október 16)

jó néha magamat csak úgy elnevetni,


----------



## bejja82 (2010 Október 16)

sírni ha fáj,


----------



## bejja82 (2010 Október 16)

remegni ha félek,


----------



## bejja82 (2010 Október 16)

olyan jó néha érezni, hogy ÉLEK.


----------



## bejja82 (2010 Október 16)

like a fish caught on dry land


----------



## bejja82 (2010 Október 16)

like a rabbit from a gun,


----------



## bejja82 (2010 Október 16)

you’ve been on the run


----------



## bejja82 (2010 Október 16)

you’re fighting for the days to come


----------



## bejja82 (2010 Október 16)

before today is done


----------



## bejja82 (2010 Október 16)

oh no I’m the one…


----------



## bejja82 (2010 Október 16)

you’ve lost another year,


----------



## shoegazer (2010 Október 16)

Kissé mintha túl lenne terhelve. 
Ötödször fagy.


----------



## bejja82 (2010 Október 16)

20


----------



## bejja82 (2010 Október 16)

*20
*


----------



## shoegazer (2010 Október 16)

One for the money.


----------



## shoegazer (2010 Október 16)

Two for the show.


----------



## shoegazer (2010 Október 16)

Three to get ready.


----------



## shoegazer (2010 Október 16)

Now go cat go.


----------



## shoegazer (2010 Október 16)

Bullseye.


----------



## shoegazer (2010 Október 16)

További szép estét.


----------



## micuska (2010 Október 16)




----------



## micuska (2010 Október 16)

)


----------



## danilo (2010 Október 16)

kösz


----------



## laelia (2010 Október 16)

szijasztok


----------



## laelia (2010 Október 16)

Kereslek néptelen utakon 
De csak semmi vár


----------



## laelia (2010 Október 16)

Dörögve zúgnak a betonon
Lánctalpas éjszakák.


----------



## fbogi (2010 Október 16)

Sziasztok!


----------



## laelia (2010 Október 16)

Falakról bámul az unalom
Csak a csend szól rám


----------



## laelia (2010 Október 16)

Csillagok hullnak
Születnek újak
És Te messze jársz...


----------



## laelia (2010 Október 16)

Zöld Csillag, kihunyt az égen
A csónak partot ért


----------



## laelia (2010 Október 16)

Hideg csendben fekete minden
Legyen az álmod, legyen az álmod szép.


----------



## fbogi (2010 Október 16)

Szép estét mindenkinek!


----------



## laelia (2010 Október 16)

Állok a felnyitott hidakon
Zavaros víz fölött


----------



## laelia (2010 Október 16)

Kereslek túl tömött buszokon
Bezárt ajtók mögött.


----------



## fbogi (2010 Október 16)

Szuper az oldal! Örülök, hogy idetaláltam!


----------



## laelia (2010 Október 16)

Állok ott ahol a szobádban
Bíbor köd szitál


----------



## laelia (2010 Október 16)

Csillagok hullnak
Születnek újak
És Te messze jársz...

Zöld Csillag, kihunyt az égen
A csónak partot ért


----------



## laelia (2010 Október 16)

Hideg csendben fekete minden
Legyen az álmod szép

Játszd el a dalt, ami sose szólt
Vedd fel a fehér gitárt


----------



## fbogi (2010 Október 16)

Ha az embernek ellensége van, bölcs dolog megismerni a szokásait. James Clavell


----------



## laelia (2010 Október 16)

Játszd el a régi húrokon
Az utolsó utazást


----------



## laelia (2010 Október 16)

Idegen árnyak a színpadon


----------



## fbogi (2010 Október 16)

Mások hibáiból kell tanulnod. Nem élhetsz olyan sokáig, hogy mindet magad kövesd el. M. Dale Baughman


----------



## laelia (2010 Október 16)

Folyik a show tovább


----------



## fbogi (2010 Október 16)

Nézni - egy dolog. Látni, amit nézünk - egy másik dolog. Megérteni, amit látunk - egy harmadik dolog. Tanulni abból, amit megértettünk - ez már egy negyedik dolog. De cselekedni arra támaszkodva, amit tanultunk - ez az, ami valóban számít. M. Dale Baughman


----------



## laelia (2010 Október 16)

Csillagok hullnak


----------



## laelia (2010 Október 16)

Születnek újak


----------



## fbogi (2010 Október 16)

Az élet elviselhetetlen lenne, ha örökké tartana. Erich Maria Remarque


----------



## laelia (2010 Október 16)

És Te messze jársz...


----------



## laelia (2010 Október 16)

Zöld Csillag, kihunyt az égen


----------



## fbogi (2010 Október 16)

Igaz, hogy aki kíváncsi, hamar megöregszik, de tudod, a megelégedettség fiatalít. Stephen King


----------



## laelia (2010 Október 16)

A csónak partot ért
Hideg csendben fekete minden
Legyen az álmod szép.


Zöld Csillag, kihunyt az égen
A csónak partot ért
Hideg csendben fekete minden
Legyen az álmod szép
Legyen az álmod
Legyen az álmod szép.


----------



## fbogi (2010 Október 16)

Felnőtté nem az életkora teszi az embert, hanem a viselkedése. Tokaji Zsolt


----------



## fbogi (2010 Október 16)

Minél magasabban vagy, annál nagyobbat esel. Becca Fitzpatrick


----------



## fbogi (2010 Október 16)

Fiam, nappal láss vígan üzleteid után, de csak olyanokat köss, hogy éjszaka nyugodtan alhassunk. Thomas Mann


----------



## fbogi (2010 Október 16)

A csoda, mihelyt megszokottá válik, nem csoda többé. John Steinbeck


----------



## fbogi (2010 Október 16)

Sose gondold azt, hogy a boldogság csak úgy jár neked! Charlaine Harris


----------



## fbogi (2010 Október 16)

Hibát elkövetni nem a gyengeség jele. Ha nem ismerjük be, hogy hibát követtünk el, az az igazi gyengeség.  Shaolin leszámolás c. film


----------



## fbogi (2010 Október 16)

A gyorsaság szükséges, a sietség káros. Alekszandr Vasziljevics Szuvorov


----------



## fbogi (2010 Október 16)

Az a világ baja, hogy mindenki jót akar, de másképpen. Feleki László


----------



## fbogi (2010 Október 16)

Az önző ember csak magával törődik, az irigy mással is. Feleki László


----------



## fbogi (2010 Október 16)

Részben azért szeretjük a természetet, mert nem gyűlöl bennünket, és nem is féltékeny ránk. Akutagava Rjúnoszuke


----------



## fbogi (2010 Október 16)

Mennyi tudás, érzelem alussza békés álmát a borítók között! Haruki Murakami


----------



## fbogi (2010 Október 16)

A félig értett és félig megtapasztalt dolog nem a képzettség előfoka, hanem annak halálos ellensége. Theodor W. Adorno


----------



## konyvmoly333 (2010 Október 16)

Üdvözlök mindenkit.


----------



## konyvmoly333 (2010 Október 16)

Azt mondták, ide bármit beírhatok: bármi...


----------



## konyvmoly333 (2010 Október 16)

Felelős vagy azért, amit megszelidítettél.


----------



## konyvmoly333 (2010 Október 16)

Jól csak a szívével lát az ember, a mi igazán fontos az a szemnek láthatatlan.


----------



## konyvmoly333 (2010 Október 16)

A semmi ágán ül szívem, kis teste hangtalan vacog, körülállják s nézik, nézik a csillagok.


----------



## konyvmoly333 (2010 Október 16)

Ja, bocs, a #63998, #63999 Antoine de Saint Exupéry, a #64000 József Attila.


----------



## konyvmoly333 (2010 Október 16)

Az a baj a világgal, hogy a hülyék mindenben holtbiztosak, az okasak meg tele vannak kételyekkel. (Bertrand Russel)


----------



## konyvmoly333 (2010 Október 16)

Nincsen apám, se anyám


----------



## konyvmoly333 (2010 Október 16)

se istenem, se hazám,


----------



## konyvmoly333 (2010 Október 16)

se bölcsőm, se szemfedőm


----------



## konyvmoly333 (2010 Október 16)

se csókom, se szeretőm


----------



## konyvmoly333 (2010 Október 16)

Harmadnapja nem eszek


----------



## barcikaisrac (2010 Október 16)

nyolc


----------



## barcikaisrac (2010 Október 16)

kilenc


----------



## barcikaisrac (2010 Október 16)

10


----------



## konyvmoly333 (2010 Október 16)

se sokat se keveset


----------



## konyvmoly333 (2010 Október 16)

húsz esztendőm hatalom


----------



## konyvmoly333 (2010 Október 16)

húsz esztendőm eladom


----------



## konyvmoly333 (2010 Október 16)

hogyha nem kell senkinek


----------



## konyvmoly333 (2010 Október 16)

hát az ördög veszi meg


----------



## konyvmoly333 (2010 Október 16)

tiszta szívvel betörök


----------



## konyvmoly333 (2010 Október 16)

ha kell, embert is ölök


----------



## konyvmoly333 (2010 Október 16)

elfognak és felkötnek,


----------



## konyvmoly333 (2010 Október 16)

áldott földdel elfödnek


----------



## konyvmoly333 (2010 Október 16)

s halált hozó fű terem


----------



## konyvmoly333 (2010 Október 16)

gyönyörűszép szívemen


----------



## Tomekse (2010 Október 16)

Sziasztok


----------



## Tomekse (2010 Október 16)

köszönöm a lehetőséget


----------



## Tomekse (2010 Október 16)

mivel ez tényleg


----------



## Tomekse (2010 Október 16)

egy ragyogó


----------



## Tomekse (2010 Október 16)

lehetőség


----------



## Tomekse (2010 Október 16)

az embernek


----------



## Tomekse (2010 Október 16)

hogy


----------



## Tomekse (2010 Október 16)

nem kell


----------



## Tomekse (2010 Október 16)

20


----------



## Tomekse (2010 Október 16)

üzenentet


----------



## Tomekse (2010 Október 16)

h


----------



## Tomekse (2010 Október 16)

gol


----------



## Tomekse (2010 Október 16)

hh


----------



## Tomekse (2010 Október 16)

hhh


----------



## Tomekse (2010 Október 16)

ksöözent még egyszer


----------



## Tomekse (2010 Október 16)

a lehetőslget


----------



## Tomekse (2010 Október 16)

tényleg


----------



## Tomekse (2010 Október 16)

mert ez egy bagy lehetőség


----------



## Tomekse (2010 Október 16)

tlnyleg


----------



## Tomekse (2010 Október 16)

magvagyok


----------



## Tomekse (2010 Október 16)

ksözsönöm


----------



## nogatya (2010 Október 16)

1


----------



## Karcsikaresz (2010 Október 17)

Én is szeretnék gyorsan összegyűjteni 20 hozzászólást.


----------



## Karcsikaresz (2010 Október 17)

De igazán


----------



## Karcsikaresz (2010 Október 17)

Bár nem tudom, mire jó pontosan ez a szabály, de a honlap zseniális, ezért nem kérdőjelezem meg a házirendet, inkább alkalmazkodom hozzá.


----------



## Karcsikaresz (2010 Október 17)

Kanadában egyébként szívesen fogadják a magyarokat, vagy egy bizonyos csoportnak köszönhetően valóban elegük van már belőlünk?


----------



## Karcsikaresz (2010 Október 17)

No gatya, te most itt vagy? Akár chatelhetünk...


----------



## Karcsikaresz (2010 Október 17)

Magamra maradtam... Majd reggel próbálkozom.


----------



## Karcsikaresz (2010 Október 17)

Jó éjt mindenkinek


----------



## Karcsikaresz (2010 Október 17)

R.i.p.


----------



## Karcsikaresz (2010 Október 17)

Harry Potter él!


----------



## Karcsikaresz (2010 Október 17)

Élek a lehetőséggel


----------



## Karcsikaresz (2010 Október 17)

Szeretem a saját novelláimat. Remélem, egyszer ti is megismeritek őket.


----------



## Karcsikaresz (2010 Október 17)

De szívesen laknék a Futrinkában...


----------



## barcikaisrac (2010 Október 17)

tizenegy


----------



## barcikaisrac (2010 Október 17)

12


----------



## barcikaisrac (2010 Október 17)

tizenharom


----------



## Iccike (2010 Október 17)

:d


klne2 írta:


> üdvözlet szegedről!


----------



## korlac (2010 Október 17)




----------



## korlac (2010 Október 17)

qwerty


----------



## korlac (2010 Október 17)

csáó


----------



## korlac (2010 Október 17)

köszike


----------



## korlac (2010 Október 17)

vasárnap


----------



## korlac (2010 Október 17)

reggelt!


----------



## korlac (2010 Október 17)

10


----------



## korlac (2010 Október 17)

11


----------



## korlac (2010 Október 17)

13


----------



## korlac (2010 Október 17)

14


----------



## korlac (2010 Október 17)

15


----------



## korlac (2010 Október 17)

16


----------



## korlac (2010 Október 17)

gáz


----------



## korlac (2010 Október 17)

hétvége


----------



## korlac (2010 Október 17)

eső


----------



## Timocka (2010 Október 17)

köszi


----------



## Timocka (2010 Október 17)

és jelen


----------



## Timocka (2010 Október 17)

sok üzenet van már itt


----------



## Timocka (2010 Október 17)

egyre több ....


----------



## Timocka (2010 Október 17)

...........és több


----------



## Timocka (2010 Október 17)

... és még több...


----------



## frenklin0421 (2010 Október 17)

Akkor adjunk a klaviatúrának


----------



## frenklin0421 (2010 Október 17)

Mi lenne ha vicceket irnánk ide?


----------



## frenklin0421 (2010 Október 17)

Vagy mondjuk idézeteket a pulp fiction-ből?


----------



## frenklin0421 (2010 Október 17)

Vagy valamelyik Guy Richie filmből?


----------



## Timocka (2010 Október 17)

...egyre több...


----------



## Timocka (2010 Október 17)

viccek? nem is rossz ötlet


----------



## Timocka (2010 Október 17)

tudsz egy jót?


----------



## Timocka (2010 Október 17)

nem vicc, de más nem jutott az eszembe:
egy hegy megy, arra megy egy másik hegy: te is hegy, én is hegy, nekünk aztán egyre megy


----------



## Timocka (2010 Október 17)

hahó eltűntél


----------



## Timocka (2010 Október 17)

frenklin0421 Te honnan vagy?


----------



## Timocka (2010 Október 17)

lassan meg lesz a 20 üzenet és soha nem fog számomra kiderülni, hogy frenklin0421 honnan írogat...


----------



## Timocka (2010 Október 17)

tudom, a gép mellől, de mely városban, községben ül a gép mellett?


----------



## Timocka (2010 Október 17)

még 3 üzenet és meg lesz a húsz


----------



## Timocka (2010 Október 17)

hoh! már a 19. üzenetnél tartok ...


----------



## Timocka (2010 Október 17)

és... ha minden igaz megvan a 20. üzenet, teljes jogú tag vagyok


----------



## Timocka (2010 Október 17)

megvan a 20 hozzászólás és mégsem vagyok teljes jogú tag


----------



## hugika11 (2010 Október 17)

*Köszi*

Szia Melitta!


Köszi!


----------



## frenklin0421 (2010 Október 17)

Snatch?


----------



## frenklin0421 (2010 Október 17)

Debrecen


----------



## kochzsoca (2010 Október 17)

helló


----------



## frenklin0421 (2010 Október 17)

Debreceni Egyetem


----------



## frenklin0421 (2010 Október 17)

Műszaki kar


----------



## frenklin0421 (2010 Október 17)

Borsos József Kollégium


----------



## kochzsoca (2010 Október 17)

11-kor hajóson, de hol?


----------



## frenklin0421 (2010 Október 17)

Ótemető u 2-4


----------



## frenklin0421 (2010 Október 17)

Remélem elég részletes válasz volt


----------



## frenklin0421 (2010 Október 17)

Most mennem kell majd folytatjuk a bájcsevejt


----------



## kicsilány- (2010 Október 17)

Hello


----------



## Moncsee89 (2010 Október 17)

sziasztok!
én ugyan még nem fogtam neki a leszámolósnak, de elkezdtem gyűjtögetni, mert látom sokkal szebben lehet kivarrni. remélem hamarosan láthatom miket sikerült feltöltenetek és tudok nektek mg újat hozni!


----------



## kicsilány- (2010 Október 17)

Valaki Pulp Fiction idézetet szeretett volna...???


----------



## kicsilány- (2010 Október 17)

"Az igaz ember járta ösvényt mindkét oldalról szegélyezi az önző emberek igazságtalansága Az igaz ember járta ösvényt mindkét oldalról szegélyezi az önző emberek igazságtalansága ......


----------



## kicsilány- (2010 Október 17)

"és a gonoszok zsarnoksága."


----------



## kicsilány- (2010 Október 17)

"Áldott legyen az, ki az irgalmasság és a jóakarat nevében átvezeti gyöngéket a sötétség völgyén,......."


----------



## kicsilány- (2010 Október 17)

".......mert ő valóban testvérének őrizője és az elveszett gyermekek meglelője."


----------



## kicsilány- (2010 Október 17)

"Én pedig lesújtok majd tereád hatalmas bosszúval és rettentő haraggal,"


----------



## kicsilány- (2010 Október 17)

".......és amazokra is, akik testvéreim ármányos elpusztítására törnek, és majd megtudjátok, hogy az én nevem az Úr, amikor szörnyű bosszúm lesújt rátok!"


----------



## kicsilány- (2010 Október 17)

"Ezékiel 25:17"


----------



## Moncsee89 (2010 Október 17)

sziasztok! én is új vagyok itt. nagyon jó, hogy itt nagyjából elolvashatom hogy mi meg hogy működik a fórumban. remélem hamarosan érdemleges dolgokkal tudom segíteni én is. 
bár egyenlőre fogalmam sincs, hogy lesz meg, mivel nem akarok floodolni, de remélem akad téma amihez anélkül is hozzászólhatok!


----------



## kicsilány- (2010 Október 17)

"Jules Winnfield (Pulp Fiction-Ponyvaregény)"


----------



## adricsk (2010 Október 17)

én gyorsan szeretnék húsz okos hozzászólást gyártani


----------



## kicsilány- (2010 Október 17)

"Ja, a helyzet az érted, hogy legális vásárolni, legális birtokolni, és ha valakinek ilyen hasisbárja van legális árusítani. Legális magadnál tartani is... de ez nem érdekes, mert, na és ezt kapd ki: ha Amszterdamban megállít egy rendőr, nincs joga megmotozni. Az amszterdami rendőröknek nincs joguk hozzá.
"


----------



## kicsilány- (2010 Október 17)

"Például Amszterdamban bemész egy moziba és kérsz egy sört. És nem egy papírpohárban basszák oda, hanem üvegpohárban! Párizsban pedig a McDonaldsban is kapni sört! "


----------



## kicsilány- (2010 Október 17)

"Kié ez a motorbicikli?"


----------



## kochzsoca (2010 Október 17)

1


----------



## kicsilány- (2010 Október 17)

" Ez egy chopper, édes."


----------



## adricsk (2010 Október 17)

Huh...beleolvastam az előttem szólók üzijeibe.


----------



## kicsilány- (2010 Október 17)

"Kié ez a chopper?"


----------



## kicsilány- (2010 Október 17)

" Zed-é."


----------



## kicsilány- (2010 Október 17)

"Ki az a Zed?"


----------



## adricsk (2010 Október 17)

Azt hiszem így könnyebben összejön a bizonyos 20.


----------



## kicsilány- (2010 Október 17)

"Zed egy halott, édes... egy hulla."


----------



## adricsk (2010 Október 17)

Ha összejön, akkor délután már barkácsolhatok.


----------



## adricsk (2010 Október 17)

A múltkor egy nagyon jó malacos papírtörtlőtartót csináltam.


----------



## kicsilány- (2010 Október 17)

"Ááá, puska kellett volna, baszd meg! "


----------



## adricsk (2010 Október 17)

Nagy sikere volt.


----------



## adricsk (2010 Október 17)

Hey kicsilány már össze is idézte a huszat


----------



## adricsk (2010 Október 17)

Ügyes. Nekem is ezt kéne


----------



## adricsk (2010 Október 17)

Épp divatos idézeteknél nyitottam ki, tehát hajrá


----------



## adricsk (2010 Október 17)

"Én nem csinálom a divatot. Én vagyok a divat." Coco Chanel


----------



## adricsk (2010 Október 17)

"Én vagyok a család rózsaszín báránya." Alexander McQueen


----------



## adricsk (2010 Október 17)

"Mindig is zeneszerző akartam lenni, de a divat túl nagy csábítás volt." Gianni Versace


----------



## adricsk (2010 Október 17)

"A divatban a farmer testesíti meg a demokráciát." Giorgio Armani


----------



## adricsk (2010 Október 17)

"A stílus a legegyszerűbb módja annak, hogy kifejezz valami bonyolultat."
Jean Cocteau


----------



## adricsk (2010 Október 17)

és egy igazi férfi :


----------



## adricsk (2010 Október 17)

"Stefano és én azt imádjuk, ha egy nő korlátlan hatalommal bír."
Domenico Dolce


----------



## adricsk (2010 Október 17)

aztán egy igazi nő:


----------



## adricsk (2010 Október 17)

"A szépség azon múlik, hogyan érzed magad legbelül, és ez látszik a szemeden. A szépség nem kézzel fogható."
Sophia Loren


----------



## adricsk (2010 Október 17)

Ki hitte volna, hogy ezek az emberek valaha hozzásegítenek engem valamihez?!


----------



## Kawasaki1988 (2010 Október 17)

*a*

a


----------



## Kawasaki1988 (2010 Október 17)

a


----------



## Kawasaki1988 (2010 Október 17)

s


----------



## Kawasaki1988 (2010 Október 17)

df


----------



## Kawasaki1988 (2010 Október 17)

w


----------



## Kawasaki1988 (2010 Október 17)

d


----------



## katuska305 (2010 Október 17)

*a*

a


----------



## Kawasaki1988 (2010 Október 17)

f


----------



## katuska305 (2010 Október 17)

*b*



katuska305 írta:


> a


 b


----------



## Kawasaki1988 (2010 Október 17)

rt


----------



## katuska305 (2010 Október 17)

*c*



katuska305 írta:


> b


c


----------



## katuska305 (2010 Október 17)

*dd*

dd


----------



## RobRoy333 (2010 Október 17)

köszönöm


----------



## katuska305 (2010 Október 17)

*hhh*

hhh


----------



## Kawasaki1988 (2010 Október 17)

ajjaj bocsánat valami nem stimmelt itt a géppel össze vissza ment minden betűm


----------



## katuska305 (2010 Október 17)

*ggg*

ggg


----------



## katuska305 (2010 Október 17)

*fff*

fff


----------



## katuska305 (2010 Október 17)

*e*

eee


----------



## RobRoy333 (2010 Október 17)

Üdv mindenkinek


----------



## katuska305 (2010 Október 17)

*Sas*

Ddas


----------



## katuska305 (2010 Október 17)

*afdf*

dfdsf


----------



## RobRoy333 (2010 Október 17)

köszike


----------



## katuska305 (2010 Október 17)

*sdfds*

dsfsdf


----------



## RobRoy333 (2010 Október 17)

sokkelllmég?


----------



## katuska305 (2010 Október 17)

*sfsdf*

dfsf


----------



## RobRoy333 (2010 Október 17)

még vagy 15


----------



## RobRoy333 (2010 Október 17)

Jó!


----------



## RobRoy333 (2010 Október 17)

Szép.


----------



## RobRoy333 (2010 Október 17)

ari


----------



## RobRoy333 (2010 Október 17)

napos


----------



## RobRoy333 (2010 Október 17)

kicsi


----------



## Kawasaki1988 (2010 Október 17)

mindenki a 20 hsz-re gyúr?


----------



## RobRoy333 (2010 Október 17)

hal


----------



## RobRoy333 (2010 Október 17)

majom


----------



## RobRoy333 (2010 Október 17)

naná


----------



## RobRoy333 (2010 Október 17)

ez azért van nem?


----------



## RobRoy333 (2010 Október 17)

még hat kell


----------



## RobRoy333 (2010 Október 17)

már csak 5


----------



## Kawasaki1988 (2010 Október 17)

j


----------



## RobRoy333 (2010 Október 17)

találtam itt valamit ami nagyon kéne


----------



## Kawasaki1988 (2010 Október 17)

nekem még 9


----------



## RobRoy333 (2010 Október 17)

naméghárom


----------



## katuska305 (2010 Október 17)

*cvx*

vxvb


----------



## RobRoy333 (2010 Október 17)

nem várlak be


----------



## Kawasaki1988 (2010 Október 17)

én is
tvrtko könyvét


----------



## RobRoy333 (2010 Október 17)

juhuhuj uccsó


----------



## Kawasaki1988 (2010 Október 17)

nem azért mondtam


----------



## Kawasaki1988 (2010 Október 17)

na már csak 6


----------



## RobRoy333 (2010 Október 17)

na csumi megyek a filmzenékért


----------



## Kawasaki1988 (2010 Október 17)

hy


----------



## katuska305 (2010 Október 17)

*zccz*

xzcc


----------



## Kawasaki1988 (2010 Október 17)

d


----------



## Kawasaki1988 (2010 Október 17)

k


----------



## Kawasaki1988 (2010 Október 17)

kléij


----------



## Kawasaki1988 (2010 Október 17)

jk


----------



## katuska305 (2010 Október 17)

*dfdsf*

fdfdxf


----------



## katuska305 (2010 Október 17)

*asdasd*

dada


----------



## katuska305 (2010 Október 17)

*sdf*

sdfdsf


----------



## katuska305 (2010 Október 17)

*adad*

asds


----------



## katuska305 (2010 Október 17)

*adad*

dadas


----------



## katuska305 (2010 Október 17)

*asdd*

addad


----------



## katuska305 (2010 Október 17)

*fsdf*

sdfds


----------



## RobRoy333 (2010 Október 17)

megvan a húsz, mégsem enged leszedni


----------



## lcadam (2010 Október 17)

Nemigen értem, de köszi.
LCAdam


----------



## lcadam (2010 Október 17)

de köszi.
LCAdam


----------



## lcadam (2010 Október 17)

Köszönöm


----------



## lcadam (2010 Október 17)

Nem értem ezt az egész filozófiát, de a CAn. Magy. Fóruma egy jó oldal.
Itt szinte mindenre kaptam választ.
LCAdam


----------



## lcadam (2010 Október 17)

kösz


----------



## lcadam (2010 Október 17)

lcadam


----------



## kapor2 (2010 Október 17)

Üdvözletem!

Jelen!


----------



## juhaszcs (2010 Október 17)

*üdv*

sziasztok


----------



## juhaszcs (2010 Október 17)

jó ez a lehetőség


----------



## juhaszcs (2010 Október 17)

szeretnék


----------



## juhaszcs (2010 Október 17)

könyveket


----------



## juhaszcs (2010 Október 17)

letölteni


----------



## juhaszcs (2010 Október 17)

csak


----------



## juhaszcs (2010 Október 17)

nincsen


----------



## juhaszcs (2010 Október 17)

20


----------



## juhaszcs (2010 Október 17)

üzenetem


----------



## juhaszcs (2010 Október 17)

remélem


----------



## juhaszcs (2010 Október 17)

senki


----------



## juhaszcs (2010 Október 17)

nem


----------



## juhaszcs (2010 Október 17)

haragszik


----------



## juhaszcs (2010 Október 17)

meg


----------



## juhaszcs (2010 Október 17)

azért


----------



## juhaszcs (2010 Október 17)

mert


----------



## juhaszcs (2010 Október 17)

igy


----------



## juhaszcs (2010 Október 17)

szerzem


----------



## juhaszcs (2010 Október 17)

meg a szükséges hozzászólás számot


----------



## juhaszcs (2010 Október 17)

köszönöm,hogy elviseltetek.Remélem most már tudok leszedni pár könyvet az oldalatokról!
Üdvözlet!


----------



## And_or (2010 Október 17)

*1*

1


----------



## And_or (2010 Október 17)

*2*

2


----------



## And_or (2010 Október 17)

*3*

3


----------



## And_or (2010 Október 17)

*4*

4


----------



## And_or (2010 Október 17)

5


----------



## And_or (2010 Október 17)

6


----------



## And_or (2010 Október 17)

7


----------



## And_or (2010 Október 17)

8


----------



## And_or (2010 Október 17)

9


----------



## And_or (2010 Október 17)

10


----------



## And_or (2010 Október 17)

11


----------



## And_or (2010 Október 17)

12


----------



## And_or (2010 Október 17)

13


----------



## And_or (2010 Október 17)

14


----------



## And_or (2010 Október 17)

15


----------



## And_or (2010 Október 17)

16


----------



## And_or (2010 Október 17)

17


----------



## And_or (2010 Október 17)

18


----------



## And_or (2010 Október 17)

19


----------



## And_or (2010 Október 17)

20


----------



## And_or (2010 Október 17)

21


----------



## szucsattila (2010 Október 17)

Köszi Melitta!


----------



## szucsattila (2010 Október 17)

20


----------



## szucsattila (2010 Október 17)

19


----------



## erzsike77 (2010 Október 17)

hello mindenkinek ,nagyon szuper ez az oldal


----------



## szucsattila (2010 Október 17)

18


----------



## szucsattila (2010 Október 17)

17


----------



## szucsattila (2010 Október 17)

16


----------



## szucsattila (2010 Október 17)

15


----------



## szucsattila (2010 Október 17)

14


----------



## szucsattila (2010 Október 17)

13


----------



## szucsattila (2010 Október 17)

12


----------



## szucsattila (2010 Október 17)

11


----------



## szucsattila (2010 Október 17)

10


----------



## szucsattila (2010 Október 17)

9


----------



## szucsattila (2010 Október 17)

8


----------



## szucsattila (2010 Október 17)

7


----------



## szucsattila (2010 Október 17)

6


----------



## szucsattila (2010 Október 17)

5


----------



## szucsattila (2010 Október 17)

4


----------



## szucsattila (2010 Október 17)

3


----------



## szucsattila (2010 Október 17)

2


----------



## szucsattila (2010 Október 17)

1


----------



## eggerentyu (2010 Október 17)

sziasztok


----------



## eggerentyu (2010 Október 17)

kell


----------



## eggerentyu (2010 Október 17)

1


----------



## eggerentyu (2010 Október 17)

7


----------



## kisjuliska (2010 Október 17)

sziasztok


----------



## eggerentyu (2010 Október 17)

6


----------



## eggerentyu (2010 Október 17)

9


----------



## kisjuliska (2010 Október 17)

sziasztok1


----------



## erzsike77 (2010 Október 17)

udv mindenkinek 
nem reg regisztraltam de nagyon tetszik


----------



## eggerentyu (2010 Október 17)

minek kell szivatni ezzel a 20-szal?


----------



## eggerentyu (2010 Október 17)

aki akar majd ír


----------



## kisjuliska (2010 Október 17)

szasztok2


----------



## eggerentyu (2010 Október 17)

nagyon sokat tölt az oldal, lassú, 5mbites internetnél...


----------



## eggerentyu (2010 Október 17)

még 10 visszavan


----------



## kisjuliska (2010 Október 17)

szasztok3


----------



## eggerentyu (2010 Október 17)

ez a gyors válasz minden csak nem gyors...


----------



## eggerentyu (2010 Október 17)

még egy kettőt


----------



## eggerentyu (2010 Október 17)

a kedvenc ezós oldalam vagytok pedig


----------



## kisjuliska (2010 Október 17)

szasztok4


----------



## eggerentyu (2010 Október 17)

gyorsabban


----------



## eggerentyu (2010 Október 17)

remélem nem lesznek törölve


----------



## eggerentyu (2010 Október 17)

5


----------



## kisjuliska (2010 Október 17)

szasztok5


----------



## eggerentyu (2010 Október 17)

4


----------



## kisjuliska (2010 Október 17)

sz6


----------



## kisjuliska (2010 Október 17)

7


----------



## eggerentyu (2010 Október 17)

3


----------



## eggerentyu (2010 Október 17)

kösz


----------



## kisjuliska (2010 Október 17)

8


----------



## eggerentyu (2010 Október 17)

egy élmény volt, most letöltök


----------



## kisjuliska (2010 Október 17)

9


----------



## kisjuliska (2010 Október 17)

10


----------



## kisjuliska (2010 Október 17)

11


----------



## eggerentyu (2010 Október 17)

még nem enged...


----------



## kisjuliska (2010 Október 17)

12


----------



## kisjuliska (2010 Október 17)

13


----------



## kisjuliska (2010 Október 17)

14


----------



## pengekcs (2010 Október 17)

*a1*

a1


----------



## pengekcs (2010 Október 17)

a33


----------



## pengekcs (2010 Október 17)

fdsfsdfd


----------



## kisjuliska (2010 Október 17)

15


----------



## pengekcs (2010 Október 17)

dsad


----------



## pengekcs (2010 Október 17)

zgfrthf


----------



## kisjuliska (2010 Október 17)

16


----------



## pengekcs (2010 Október 17)

hfgdhf


----------



## kisjuliska (2010 Október 17)

17


----------



## pengekcs (2010 Október 17)

jkkg


----------



## pengekcs (2010 Október 17)

757567657


----------



## kisjuliska (2010 Október 17)

18


----------



## pengekcs (2010 Október 17)

muhaha


----------



## pengekcs (2010 Október 17)

879


----------



## kisjuliska (2010 Október 17)

19


----------



## pengekcs (2010 Október 17)

zuzi


----------



## pengekcs (2010 Október 17)

gfhd


----------



## pengekcs (2010 Október 17)

65346


----------



## kisjuliska (2010 Október 17)

kész


----------



## pengekcs (2010 Október 17)

ztztz


----------



## pengekcs (2010 Október 17)

pifz


----------



## pengekcs (2010 Október 17)

654364


----------



## pengekcs (2010 Október 17)

uztiuzi


----------



## pengekcs (2010 Október 17)

6534


----------



## juditeszter (2010 Október 17)

Bóbita, bóbita táncol


----------



## pengekcs (2010 Október 17)

jhgjgh


----------



## juditeszter (2010 Október 17)

Körben az angyalok ülnek,


----------



## pengekcs (2010 Október 17)

semmi ertelme ennek a 20 hozzaszolasos izenek... semmi de semmi. 6435. lap itt, ez mond valamit, nem?


----------



## pengekcs (2010 Október 17)

+1


----------



## juditeszter (2010 Október 17)

Béka-hadak fuvoláznak,


----------



## pengekcs (2010 Október 17)

...


----------



## juditeszter (2010 Október 17)

Sáska-hadak hegedülnek.


----------



## juditeszter (2010 Október 17)

Bóbita, Bóbita játszik,


----------



## juditeszter (2010 Október 17)

Szárnyat igéz a malacra,


----------



## juditeszter (2010 Október 17)

Ráül, igér neki csókot,


----------



## juditeszter (2010 Október 17)

Röpteti és kikacagja.


----------



## juditeszter (2010 Október 17)

Bóbita, Bóbita épít,


----------



## juditeszter (2010 Október 17)

Hajnali köd-fal a vára,


----------



## juditeszter (2010 Október 17)

Termeiben sok a vendég,


----------



## juditeszter (2010 Október 17)

Törpe-király fia-lánya.


----------



## juditeszter (2010 Október 17)

Bóbita, Bóbita álmos,


----------



## juditeszter (2010 Október 17)

Elpihen őszi levélen,


----------



## juditeszter (2010 Október 17)

Két csiga őrzi az álmát,


----------



## juditeszter (2010 Október 17)

Szunnyad az ág sürüjében.


----------



## juditeszter (2010 Október 17)

A fentiekben Weöres Sándor A tündér című versét olvashatjátok sorról sorra


----------



## juditeszter (2010 Október 17)

BUBA ÉNEKE


Ó ha cinke volnék,
Útra kelnék,
Hömpölygő sugárban
Énekelnék --
Minden este
Morzsára, buzára
Visszaszállnék
Anyám ablakára.

Ó ha szellő volnék,
Mindig fújnék,
Minden bő kabátba
Belebújnék --
Nyári éjen,
Fehér holdsütésen
Elcsitulnék
Jó anyám ölében.

Ó ha csillag volnék
Kerek égen,
Csorogna a földre
Sárga fényem --
Jaj, de onnan
Vissza sose járnék,
Anyám nélkül
Mindig sírdogálnék.


----------



## juditeszter (2010 Október 17)

GALAGONYA


Őszi éjjel
Izzik a galagonya,
Izzik a galagonya
Ruhája.
Zúg a tüske,
Szél szalad ide-oda,
Reszket a galagonya
Magába.
Hogyha a hold rá
Fátylat ereszt:
Lánnyá válik,
Sírni kezd.
Őszi éjjel
Izzik a galagonya,
Izzik a galagonya
Ruhája.


----------



## juditeszter (2010 Október 17)

CSIRIBIRI


Csiribiri csiribiri
Zabszalma --
Négy csillag közt
Alszom ma.
Csiribiri csiribiri
Bojtorján --
Lélek lép a
Lajtorján.
Csiribiri csiribiri
Szellő-lány --
Szikrát lobbant,
Lángot hány.
Csiribiri csiribiri
Fült katlan --
Szárnyatlan szállj,
Sült kappan!
Csiribiri csiribiri
Lágy paplan --
Ágyad forró,
Lázad van.
Csiribiri csiribiri
Zabszalma --
Engem hívj ma
Álmodba.


----------



## juditeszter (2010 Október 17)

Köszönöm a lehetőséget. Kikerekedett a 20 üzenet


----------



## sgl (2010 Október 17)

[FONT=&quot]Az Oceanic Airlines 815-ös, Sydney – Los Angeles repülőjáratán valahol félúton a Csendes-óceán felett meghibásodik a fedélzeti rádió, így a pilóták a közelebbi Fidzsi-szigetek felé veszik az irányt, hogy a hibát ott kijavíttathassák[/FONT]


----------



## sgl (2010 Október 17)

[FONT=&quot]Egy lakatlannak tűnő, trópusi sziget felett azonban – a tervezett útvonaltól mintegy 1000 mérföldre – a gép erős turbulenciába kerül és három nagyobb részre szakadva lezuhan. [/FONT]


----------



## sgl (2010 Október 17)

[FONT=&quot]Az első évad a tengerpartra zuhant törzsrész túlélői szemszögéből ábrázolja a történteket. [/FONT]


----------



## sgl (2010 Október 17)

[FONT=&quot]Az első sokkból felocsúdva néhányan – nem tudván, hogy a berendezések meghibásodtak – elindulnak a sziget belsejében lezuhant orr-részt megkeresni, hogy annak rádióján keresztül hívhassanak segítséget. [/FONT]


----------



## sgl (2010 Október 17)

[FONT=&quot]Az ott még élve talált másodpilótától kapott kézirádióval egy másik csoport indul el a sziget magasabb tisztásai felé, a jobb vételben reménykedve.[/FONT]


----------



## sgl (2010 Október 17)

[FONT=&quot]Kapcsolatba lépniük ugyan nem sikerül senkivel, ám befognak egy 16 éve sugárzott, francia nyelvű segélykérő üzenetet. [/FONT]


----------



## sgl (2010 Október 17)

[FONT=&quot]Mivel ebből következik, hogy a segítség immáron 16 éve nem érkezett meg, a csoport tagjai megállapodnak abban, hogy felfedezésüket – elkerülendő a hisztériát – titokban tartják.[/FONT]


----------



## sgl (2010 Október 17)

[FONT=&quot]Szintén nem mindenki értesül arról, hogy mindkét csoportot támadás érte az erdőben; az elsőt – megölve a másodpilótát – egy füstgomolyag,a másodikat egy jegesmedve támadja meg. [/FONT]


----------



## sgl (2010 Október 17)

[FONT=&quot]A túlélők 72 fős táborából így az alapján, hogy kinek mennyi információ áll rendelkezésére, elkezdenek kiemelkedni a vezető karakterek, a sérültek ápolása kapcsán is pedig különösen Jack Shephard, egy Los Angeles-i sebészorvos.[/FONT]


----------



## sgl (2010 Október 17)

[FONT=&quot]A nézeteltérések a repülőgép étel- és italkészleteinek fogyásával egyre inkább élesednek; a kényszer végül is gyűjtögető utakra viszi az életben maradtakat, John Locke vezetésével pedig megindul a vadászat a szigeten élő vaddisznókra. [/FONT]


----------



## sgl (2010 Október 17)

[FONT=&quot]Idővel Locke állandó vadászpartnerévé lesz Boone Carlyle, akivel egy útjuk alkalmával egy földbe ásott, lezárt betonbunkert fedeznek fel.[/FONT]


----------



## sgl (2010 Október 17)

[FONT=&quot]Ugyan innentől kezdve minden idejüket ennek kinyitására szentelik (sikertelenül), azonban – bár jónéhányan érdeklődnek affelől, hogy miért térnek vissza minden vadászatukról üres kézzel – a csoportnak nem árulják el, hogy mivel foglalatoskodnak.[/FONT]


----------



## sgl (2010 Október 17)

[FONT=&quot]A túlélők közül többeket különös álmok és víziók kezdenek gyötörni. Locke egy valószerű álmában egy lezuhanó kisgépet lát, amit később Boonenal együtt egy szikla tetején imbolyogva valóban meg is találnak. [/FONT]


----------



## KryaKrya (2010 Október 17)

köszönöm szépen


----------



## sgl (2010 Október 17)

[FONT=&quot]A gép bizonytalan egyensúlya azonban megbomlik Boone alatt, amikor az felmászik hozzá, s ő a zuhanás során halálos sérüléseket szenved.[/FONT]


----------



## KryaKrya (2010 Október 17)

**

szia


----------



## sgl (2010 Október 17)

[FONT=&quot]. Boone végül Jack karjaiban hal meg, aki nem tudja jól ellátni, részben mivel Locke félretájékoztatta őt a baleset körülményeiről. [/FONT]


----------



## KryaKrya (2010 Október 17)

**

reakció


----------



## sgl (2010 Október 17)

[FONT=&quot]A két vezető karakter ellentéte ezzel kiélesedik, s Locke végül kénytelen lesz felfedni a csoport előtt a kisgép és a bunker létezését is[/FONT]


----------



## sgl (2010 Október 17)

Ez volt a Lost első évadának (kicsit spoileres) leírása, remélem tetszett


----------



## sgl (2010 Október 17)

Ezennel köszönöm is, hogy meglett a 20 hsz


----------



## sgl (2010 Október 17)

üdv!


----------



## pb185065 (2010 Október 17)

Mindenkinek jó kedvet!


----------



## pb185065 (2010 Október 17)

mindenkinek szerencsét!


----------



## pb185065 (2010 Október 17)

mindenkinek sok pénzt!


----------



## pb185065 (2010 Október 17)

mindenkinek jólétet!


----------



## pb185065 (2010 Október 17)

mindenkinek amnesztiát!


----------



## pb185065 (2010 Október 17)

mindenkinek szabadságot!


----------



## pb185065 (2010 Október 17)

mindenkinek türelmet! ;-)


----------



## pb185065 (2010 Október 17)

még jön egy-pár mindenkinek! :-D


----------



## pb185065 (2010 Október 17)

mindenkinek megvilágosodást!


----------



## pb185065 (2010 Október 17)

mindenkinek van egy álma!


----------



## pb185065 (2010 Október 17)

mindenkinek alma!


----------



## pb185065 (2010 Október 17)

mindenkinek jó időt!


----------



## pb185065 (2010 Október 17)

mindenkinek jó estét és jó szurkolást!


----------



## pb185065 (2010 Október 17)

mindenkinek fényt!


----------



## pb185065 (2010 Október 17)

mindenkinek szerelmet!


----------



## ferkope (2010 Október 17)

Udvozlet!


----------



## pb185065 (2010 Október 17)

mindenkinek örömöt!


----------



## pb185065 (2010 Október 17)

mindenkinek sok boldogságot!


----------



## ferkope (2010 Október 17)

Jelen vagyok


----------



## pb185065 (2010 Október 17)

mindenkinek megbocsátást!


----------



## pb185065 (2010 Október 17)

mindenkinek jelenlétet!


----------



## pb185065 (2010 Október 17)

mindenkinek gratulálok és mindenkinek köszönetet! 20-aaadiiiikkkk!


----------



## ferkope (2010 Október 17)

akkor huzzunk bele


----------



## ferkope (2010 Október 17)

sok jo dolog csalogat


----------



## ferkope (2010 Október 17)

remelem


----------



## ferkope (2010 Október 17)

sok jó ötlet van


----------



## ferkope (2010 Október 17)

nekem is lenne néhány


----------



## Tähti (2010 Október 17)

Jelen!


----------



## ferkope (2010 Október 17)

le is írnám


----------



## ferkope (2010 Október 17)

ha lehetne


----------



## ferkope (2010 Október 17)

ha a rendszer


----------



## ferkope (2010 Október 17)

végre


----------



## ferkope (2010 Október 17)

a huszadik


----------



## ferkope (2010 Október 17)

hozzászólás


----------



## ferkope (2010 Október 17)

után


----------



## ferkope (2010 Október 17)

végre


----------



## ferkope (2010 Október 17)

beengedne


----------



## klicsko40 (2010 Október 17)

*Ok!*

Ok!


----------



## klicsko40 (2010 Október 17)

Ok!


----------



## klicsko40 (2010 Október 17)

Ok!


----------



## klicsko40 (2010 Október 17)

Ok!jhgjhg


----------



## klicsko40 (2010 Október 17)

jgjdhjh


----------



## klicsko40 (2010 Október 17)

ljgjcvbcbgdfururur


----------



## klicsko40 (2010 Október 17)

pjléjéoljknbm


----------



## klicsko40 (2010 Október 17)

*jghjg*

hnhvcbbbxcv
gdfgd


----------



## klicsko40 (2010 Október 17)

jgjghhhbcbccbbcvdfhfggf


----------



## klicsko40 (2010 Október 17)

khjgfjhcvb
gfgfg
cvbcv


----------



## klicsko40 (2010 Október 17)

*hgfhdf*

khjgfjhcvb
gfgfg
cvbcv


----------



## picicica03 (2010 Október 17)

sziasztok


----------



## klicsko40 (2010 Október 17)

gdfbxcbbxbc
vxcvxcvxc


----------



## palikata (2010 Október 17)

köszi, de már megvan a 20 hozzászólás azt nem enged semmit....


----------



## Amalina (2010 Október 17)

helló


----------



## redbej (2010 Október 17)

*beköszönök*

sziasztok


----------



## redbej (2010 Október 17)

jó


----------



## redbej (2010 Október 17)

az


----------



## redbej (2010 Október 17)

oldal


----------



## redbej (2010 Október 17)

kösz


----------



## redbej (2010 Október 17)

a lehetőséget


----------



## redbej (2010 Október 17)

1


----------



## majergigi (2010 Október 17)

Imádom a Lanarte mintákat csak nagyon nehéz őket megszerezni!
Köszönöm


----------



## redbej (2010 Október 17)

11


----------



## redbej (2010 Október 17)

111


----------



## redbej (2010 Október 17)

1111


----------



## majergigi (2010 Október 17)

Ha valakinek lennének egyiptomi témáju mintái nagyon megköszönném!


----------



## redbej (2010 Október 17)

11111


----------



## redbej (2010 Október 17)

111111


----------



## redbej (2010 Október 17)

1111111111


----------



## redbej (2010 Október 17)

111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111


----------



## redbej (2010 Október 17)

a


----------



## majergigi (2010 Október 17)

köszi


----------



## redbej (2010 Október 17)

ab


----------



## redbej (2010 Október 17)

abc


----------



## majergigi (2010 Október 17)

nagoyn szép...


----------



## redbej (2010 Október 17)

abcd


----------



## redbej (2010 Október 17)

abcde


----------



## redbej (2010 Október 17)

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## tegei (2010 Október 17)

hát az ABC-téppen nem sorolom fel


----------



## tegei (2010 Október 17)

bocs, az ABC-t éppen


----------



## elekattila (2010 Október 17)

asdf


----------



## tegei (2010 Október 17)

a 20 hozzászólás azért összejön,


----------



## tegei (2010 Október 17)

egyedem begyedem


----------



## tegei (2010 Október 17)

tengertánc


----------



## tegei (2010 Október 17)

hajdú sógor


----------



## tegei (2010 Október 17)

mit kivánsz


----------



## tegei (2010 Október 17)

nem kívánok egyebet


----------



## tegei (2010 Október 17)

csak egy


----------



## moniqa (2010 Október 17)

1, koszi


----------



## tegei (2010 Október 17)

töltött


----------



## tegei (2010 Október 17)

verebet


----------



## tegei (2010 Október 17)

verebek voltunk


----------



## tegei (2010 Október 17)

földre szálltunk


----------



## majergigi (2010 Október 17)

Köszi a könyveket!!!


----------



## moniqa (2010 Október 17)

2, jelen


----------



## tegei (2010 Október 17)

búzaszemet


----------



## moniqa (2010 Október 17)

3,jelen


----------



## tegei (2010 Október 17)

szemerkéltünk


----------



## moniqa (2010 Október 17)

4, jelen


----------



## moniqa (2010 Október 17)

5, jelen


----------



## moniqa (2010 Október 17)

6, jelen


----------



## moniqa (2010 Október 17)

7, jelen


----------



## tegei (2010 Október 17)

hányat


----------



## moniqa (2010 Október 17)

8, jelen


----------



## tegei (2010 Október 17)

mondasz


----------



## tegei (2010 Október 17)

te?


----------



## tegei (2010 Október 17)

ugye jó, ha az embernek kisgyerekei vannak?


----------



## moniqa (2010 Október 17)

9


----------



## tegei (2010 Október 17)

a versikék már maguktól jönnek


----------



## moniqa (2010 Október 17)

10


----------



## moniqa (2010 Október 17)

11, jelen


----------



## moniqa (2010 Október 17)

12, jelen


----------



## tegei (2010 Október 17)

ok


----------



## moniqa (2010 Október 17)

13


----------



## moniqa (2010 Október 17)

14


----------



## moniqa (2010 Október 17)

15


----------



## moniqa (2010 Október 17)

16


----------



## moniqa (2010 Október 17)

18


----------



## moniqa (2010 Október 17)

19


----------



## moniqa (2010 Október 17)

20


----------



## zsuzsa65 (2010 Október 17)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


szia


----------



## zsuzsa65 (2010 Október 17)

ne haragudj, de eddig nem tudtam, hol kell hozzászólni


----------



## zsuzsa65 (2010 Október 17)

ki is kaptam valakitől


----------



## zsuzsa65 (2010 Október 17)

de eddig is nehezen jutottam el


----------



## zsuzsa65 (2010 Október 17)

de azért


----------



## zsuzsa65 (2010 Október 17)

mégis szeretnék


----------



## zsuzsa65 (2010 Október 17)

veletek kapcsolatba lépni


----------



## zsuzsa65 (2010 Október 17)

mert biztosan


----------



## zsuzsa65 (2010 Október 17)

gyönyörű


----------



## zsuzsa65 (2010 Október 17)

a rengeteg minta


----------



## zsuzsa65 (2010 Október 17)

remélem


----------



## accotto (2010 Október 17)




----------



## zsuzsa65 (2010 Október 17)

mégsem


----------



## zsuzsa65 (2010 Október 17)

sértődött


----------



## zsuzsa65 (2010 Október 17)

meg


----------



## zsuzsa65 (2010 Október 17)

senki


----------



## zsuzsa65 (2010 Október 17)

nagyon


----------



## zsuzsa65 (2010 Október 17)

várom


----------



## zsuzsa65 (2010 Október 17)

már


----------



## zsuzsa65 (2010 Október 17)

hogy


----------



## zsuzsa65 (2010 Október 17)

nézelődhessek


----------



## zsuzsa65 (2010 Október 17)

mert imádok keresztszemezni


----------



## kovianyo (2010 Október 17)

sziasztok,

Kovi vagyok, és van egy tök jó oldal, a Wikifonia:
http://wikifonia.org/music/user/1909

kottákat lehet feltölteni, legálisan. én már jópár nótát töltöttem fel, és még teszek fel továbbra is, csak mostmár lassabb ütemben...


----------



## Czebei (2010 Október 17)

7


----------



## Czebei (2010 Október 17)

8


----------



## Czebei (2010 Október 17)

9


----------



## Czebei (2010 Október 17)

10


----------



## Czebei (2010 Október 17)

11


----------



## Czebei (2010 Október 17)

12


----------



## Czebei (2010 Október 17)

13


----------



## Czebei (2010 Október 17)

14


----------



## Czebei (2010 Október 17)

15


----------



## Czebei (2010 Október 17)

16


----------



## Czebei (2010 Október 17)

17


----------



## Czebei (2010 Október 17)

18


----------



## Czebei (2010 Október 17)

19


----------



## Czebei (2010 Október 17)

vége


----------



## felix05 (2010 Október 17)

*.*

halihó kanadai magyarok


----------



## felix05 (2010 Október 17)

*1*

egy


----------



## felix05 (2010 Október 17)

kettő


----------



## felix05 (2010 Október 17)

három


----------



## felix05 (2010 Október 17)

négy


----------



## felix05 (2010 Október 17)

öt


----------



## felix05 (2010 Október 17)

hat


----------



## felix05 (2010 Október 17)

hét


----------



## felix05 (2010 Október 17)

nyolc


----------



## felix05 (2010 Október 17)

kilenc


----------



## felix05 (2010 Október 17)

tíz


----------



## felix05 (2010 Október 17)

tizenegy


----------



## felix05 (2010 Október 17)

tizenkettő


----------



## felix05 (2010 Október 17)

tizenhárom


----------



## felix05 (2010 Október 17)

tizennégy


----------



## felix05 (2010 Október 17)

tizenöt


----------



## felix05 (2010 Október 17)

tizenhat


----------



## felix05 (2010 Október 17)

tizenhét


----------



## felix05 (2010 Október 17)

tizennyolc


----------



## felix05 (2010 Október 17)

tizenkilenc


----------



## felix05 (2010 Október 17)

húúúúúúsz


----------



## haligali (2010 Október 18)

helló


----------



## kálmánka77 (2010 Október 18)

aladár


----------



## kálmánka77 (2010 Október 18)

béla


----------



## kálmánka77 (2010 Október 18)

cili


----------



## kálmánka77 (2010 Október 18)

dénes


----------



## kálmánka77 (2010 Október 18)

endre


----------



## kálmánka77 (2010 Október 18)

frigyes


----------



## kálmánka77 (2010 Október 18)

gerrrrzson


----------



## kálmánka77 (2010 Október 18)

huba


----------



## kálmánka77 (2010 Október 18)

ilon


----------



## kálmánka77 (2010 Október 18)

juli


----------



## kálmánka77 (2010 Október 18)

kálmánka


----------



## kálmánka77 (2010 Október 18)

lajos


----------



## kálmánka77 (2010 Október 18)

menyhárt


----------



## kálmánka77 (2010 Október 18)

nándi


----------



## kálmánka77 (2010 Október 18)

olgi


----------



## kálmánka77 (2010 Október 18)

pityu


----------



## kálmánka77 (2010 Október 18)

qároly


----------



## kálmánka77 (2010 Október 18)

rezső


----------



## kálmánka77 (2010 Október 18)

sanyi


----------



## kálmánka77 (2010 Október 18)

tibi


----------



## kálmánka77 (2010 Október 18)

ubul


----------



## plakatragaszto (2010 Október 18)

Drex


----------



## plakatragaszto (2010 Október 18)

finom


----------



## plakatragaszto (2010 Október 18)

Csenge


----------



## plakatragaszto (2010 Október 18)

Üdv mindenki


----------



## plakatragaszto (2010 Október 18)

Mégegyszer


----------



## plakatragaszto (2010 Október 18)

Látta valaki Bélát?


----------



## plakatragaszto (2010 Október 18)

Nem találom.


----------



## plakatragaszto (2010 Október 18)

Még mindig nem.


----------



## plakatragaszto (2010 Október 18)

Bár lehet nem is itt van.


----------



## plakatragaszto (2010 Október 18)

Vagy nem is Béla?


----------



## plakatragaszto (2010 Október 18)

Olyan bizonytalan lettem hirtelen.


----------



## plakatragaszto (2010 Október 18)

Doktor ur tuti vmi bajom van.


----------



## plakatragaszto (2010 Október 18)

Nincs baja nyugodjon meg, Béla létezik.


----------



## plakatragaszto (2010 Október 18)

Béla


----------



## plakatragaszto (2010 Október 18)

Gergő.


----------



## plakatragaszto (2010 Október 18)

Itt


----------



## plakatragaszto (2010 Október 18)

Ott


----------



## plakatragaszto (2010 Október 18)

amott


----------



## plakatragaszto (2010 Október 18)

valahol.


----------



## plakatragaszto (2010 Október 18)

megvan


----------



## erzsike77 (2010 Október 18)

szia


----------



## erzsike77 (2010 Október 18)

na meg kell egy par


----------



## erzsike77 (2010 Október 18)

15


----------



## termosztat (2010 Október 18)

*Telik*

*Punnany Massif : Telik*
Zöld volt a mező, színes a rét
Ház ült a völgyben, és kék volt fenn az ég


----------



## termosztat (2010 Október 18)

Jah,
Megkérnélek Istenem, hogy ne a szegény embert bántsd
De mit tehet ha előbb-utóbb úgyis eléri a kredit kráncs
Elküldik a cégtől, mondván, hogy nem költség hatékony
Kritikus tömeggé duzzad az utcákon a sok hajlékony
Étel helyett kapunk jogot, tisztán kiváltságként


----------



## termosztat (2010 Október 18)

Álszent ígéretekkel vértezve bukik a szabadság kép
Érték vesztve rohan a világ, gyengét a peremre taszít
Mint az állatoknál, itt is az erősebb kutya baszik
Nem a földön járunk, réges-régen már a betonon


----------



## termosztat (2010 Október 18)

Leaszfaltoztunk mindent, szinte magunktól, szabadon
Nem vész el semmi, úgy mondják csak átalakul
Ezáltal a kultúránk fogalmává is más vált alapul
Ostoba celeb világ, színész meg bálvány imádat


----------



## termosztat (2010 Október 18)

Bébi mindegy mit csinálsz, csak dobd ki azt a kis picsádat
Nem számít ki látja, amíg tudom, gyorsba letolom
Amíg hat rajtam a mesterséges feromonom


----------



## termosztat (2010 Október 18)

Előre droidok, mindennap harc, de nem a végső
A boldogsághoz vezető úton sok akadály meg lépcső
Van, nem para, hogy égő, megteszed, amin a sorsod áll
Csak taposs és lesz Lacoste meg úri lakosztály, fáj


----------



## termosztat (2010 Október 18)

Hogy mi volt rég, hogy mi volt igazán az édes
elmesélni már csak nagyapáink meséje képes
Az biztos, hogy van, volt, lesz rossz és szép
Valamint virágzik, elrohad, amit az idő széttép.


----------



## termosztat (2010 Október 18)

Zöld volt a mező, színes a rét
Ház ült a völgyben, és kék volt fenn az ég
Zöld volt a mező, színes a rét
Ház ült a völgyben, és kék volt fenn az ég


----------



## termosztat (2010 Október 18)

Ma már új vonatok robognak, igaz régi síneken
A menetrendet, meg a trendet az internet keresi ki nekem
Konzervatívan sikkesen, nincs rózsa meg már csipke sem
Hisz egyik Grimm mese sem köszön vissza egyik rímbe sem


----------



## termosztat (2010 Október 18)

Manapság nem olvasnak, behódolnak mindenféle vasnak
Legyen az számító vagy szállító, számokban gazdag gép
Mit kér a nép, hát adjatok neki a sok gyors étteremben
Minden kanál után mintha hitel lenne bent az ételemben


----------



## termosztat (2010 Október 18)

Változnak a korok, a világ kerek már a nőknek
Technikával taktikáznak a szingli életművek
Bezzeg régen még téma volt a sok csillag az égen
Mára a romantika nem más, mint antik rom


----------



## termosztat (2010 Október 18)

Minden idős az egyben öreg, meg is mozgatnak minden követ


----------



## termosztat (2010 Október 18)

Hisz aki egy bölcset nem követ, gyökerestül tépi ki a tövet


----------



## termosztat (2010 Október 18)

Hisz a vén, csak vénnyel képes élni különben szétes


----------



## termosztat (2010 Október 18)

Úgy hozta a természet, ne csak félig nézd az egészet


----------



## termosztat (2010 Október 18)

Más kor, más osztály, azt osszad, amit hoztál


----------



## termosztat (2010 Október 18)

Zöld volt a mező, színes a rét


----------



## termosztat (2010 Október 18)

Ház ült a völgyben, és kék volt fenn az ég


----------



## termosztat (2010 Október 18)

Ez pedig a refrén.


----------



## termosztat (2010 Október 18)

Kétszer. Nagyon jó zene, nagyon jó szöveg, nagyon jó együttes. Pécsiek.


----------



## termosztat (2010 Október 18)

És ez a 21. üzenet.


----------



## tomek08 (2010 Október 18)

Üdvözlők mindenkit.


----------



## Tähti (2010 Október 18)

Jelen!


----------



## Tähti (2010 Október 18)

Üdv!


----------



## tomek08 (2010 Október 18)

Most mennem kell majd folytatjuk a bájcsevejt


----------



## tomek08 (2010 Október 18)

Udv mindenkinek es koszi a topikot.


----------



## tomek08 (2010 Október 18)

o lenne letölteni


----------



## tomek08 (2010 Október 18)

ma letudjuk a20 at


----------



## tomek08 (2010 Október 18)

már 5 nél tartok


----------



## tomek08 (2010 Október 18)

huzzunk bele még van 10


----------



## tomek08 (2010 Október 18)

már csak 13 van


----------



## tomek08 (2010 Október 18)

12


----------



## tomek08 (2010 Október 18)

igy hamar tellik atopik


----------



## tomek08 (2010 Október 18)

fele kész


----------



## tomek08 (2010 Október 18)

15


----------



## tomek08 (2010 Október 18)

16


----------



## tomek08 (2010 Október 18)

hurá gyülik


----------



## tomek08 (2010 Október 18)

sajnos még kevés


----------



## tomek08 (2010 Október 18)

már csak 5


----------



## tomek08 (2010 Október 18)

már csak 4


----------



## tomek08 (2010 Október 18)

már csak 3


----------



## tomek08 (2010 Október 18)

jó az oldallal


----------



## tomek08 (2010 Október 18)

ha vége, elolvasom mind a 6463 oldalt


----------



## tomek08 (2010 Október 18)

megvan a 20 
kezdek olvasni


----------



## tomek08 (2010 Október 18)

még mindig nemenged tölteni


----------



## tomek08 (2010 Október 18)

mi kell még hogy tudjak tölteni


----------



## tomek08 (2010 Október 18)

már 23


----------



## ludvanbali (2010 Október 18)

kösz1


----------



## ludvanbali (2010 Október 18)

kösz2


----------



## ludvanbali (2010 Október 18)

kösz3


----------



## ludvanbali (2010 Október 18)

kösz4


----------



## ludvanbali (2010 Október 18)

kösz5


----------



## ludvanbali (2010 Október 18)

kösz6


----------



## ludvanbali (2010 Október 18)

már csak 6


----------



## ludvanbali (2010 Október 18)

csak5


----------



## ludvanbali (2010 Október 18)

csak 4


----------



## ludvanbali (2010 Október 18)

három


----------



## ludvanbali (2010 Október 18)

kettő, 2, kettő, 2


----------



## ludvanbali (2010 Október 18)

1,1,1,1,1,1,1,1,1,1,1,1,11,1,és egy


----------



## ludvanbali (2010 Október 18)

nagyon köszönöm, már minden bajom volt, sokat segítettél.


----------



## Anikó72 (2010 Október 18)

Köszi a segítséget.


----------



## kiso66 (2010 Október 18)

Hali


----------



## Anikó72 (2010 Október 18)

Köszi.


----------



## kiso66 (2010 Október 18)

6


----------



## kiso66 (2010 Október 18)

Ez a 7.


----------



## Anikó72 (2010 Október 18)

Szia és egyben köszi


----------



## kiso66 (2010 Október 18)

Túl a 8-n


----------



## kiso66 (2010 Október 18)

9


----------



## kiso66 (2010 Október 18)

Kész a fele


----------



## Anikó72 (2010 Október 18)

Szia


----------



## Anikó72 (2010 Október 18)

Üdv.


----------



## Anikó72 (2010 Október 18)

Szia, most jön a 8. üzi


----------



## Anikó72 (2010 Október 18)

Szióka


----------



## Anikó72 (2010 Október 18)

Helló, nekem is 9


----------



## Anikó72 (2010 Október 18)

Szia.


----------



## Anikó72 (2010 Október 18)

11


----------



## Anikó72 (2010 Október 18)

12


----------



## Anikó72 (2010 Október 18)

13


----------



## gyokzoli (2010 Október 18)

*hi*

Sziasztok!


----------



## gyokzoli (2010 Október 18)

Miért ilyen lassú az oldal?


----------



## gyokzoli (2010 Október 18)

harmadik, jeeeee


----------



## gyokzoli (2010 Október 18)

negyedik! 20mp-t kell várni? okos...


----------



## gyokzoli (2010 Október 18)

ötödik!


----------



## gyokzoli (2010 Október 18)

hatodik!


----------



## gyokzoli (2010 Október 18)

hetedik!


----------



## gyokzoli (2010 Október 18)

nyolcadik!

Csókoltatok mindenkit!


----------



## gyokzoli (2010 Október 18)

kilencedik!


----------



## gyokzoli (2010 Október 18)

tizedik! 50%-nál tartok


----------



## gyokzoli (2010 Október 18)

tizenegyedik! Elég egy közepes mondat, és nem kell várni...


----------



## gyokzoli (2010 Október 18)

tizenkettedik! Lassan olyan hosszúak lesznek a számok...


----------



## gyokzoli (2010 Október 18)

tizenharmadik! ...hogy nem kell várnom kettő elküldése között.


----------



## gyokzoli (2010 Október 18)

tizennegyedik! najó, egy kicsit


----------



## airunalmarem (2010 Október 18)

Talpra magyar, hí a haza!


----------



## gyokzoli (2010 Október 18)

tizenötödik! 75% and raising...


----------



## airunalmarem (2010 Október 18)

Itt az idő, most vagy soha!


----------



## gyokzoli (2010 Október 18)

Itt az idő, most vagy soha!


----------



## airunalmarem (2010 Október 18)

Rabok legyünk vagy szabadok?
Ez a kérdés, válasszatok!


----------



## gyokzoli (2010 Október 18)

Tizenhetedik!


----------



## airunalmarem (2010 Október 18)

A magyarok istenére
Esküszünk!


----------



## gyokzoli (2010 Október 18)

Rab, szabad, tökmindegy, csak legyen már meg a 20.


----------



## airunalmarem (2010 Október 18)

Esküszünk, hogy rabok tovább
Nem leszünk!


----------



## gyokzoli (2010 Október 18)

19!


----------



## airunalmarem (2010 Október 18)

lol  mindjá meglesz neked


----------



## airunalmarem (2010 Október 18)

Rabok voltunk mostanáig,


----------



## gyokzoli (2010 Október 18)

Éssssssssss... dobpergés, üdvrivalgás.... 20!!!!!


----------



## airunalmarem (2010 Október 18)

Kárhozottak ősapáink,


----------



## gyokzoli (2010 Október 18)

21! Csak a miheztartás végett!


----------



## airunalmarem (2010 Október 18)

gratula a húszhoz gyokzoli


----------



## gyokzoli (2010 Október 18)

És még várni is kell 2 napot, lol...


----------



## airunalmarem (2010 Október 18)

ja meg a 21-hez is akkor már XD


----------



## airunalmarem (2010 Október 18)

ja tééényleg basszus, két nap még


----------



## gyokzoli (2010 Október 18)

Köszi! airunalmarem, neked is előre gratulálok!


----------



## airunalmarem (2010 Október 18)

Kik szabadon éltek-haltak,
Szolgaföldben nem nyughatnak.


----------



## airunalmarem (2010 Október 18)

köszi


----------



## airunalmarem (2010 Október 18)

Sehonnai bitang ember,


----------



## microli (2010 Október 18)

Valaki mondja már meg, hogy mi értelme van ennek a 20 hsz-nek...


----------



## airunalmarem (2010 Október 18)

Ki most, ha kell, halni nem mer,


----------



## microli (2010 Október 18)

19-nek...


----------



## airunalmarem (2010 Október 18)

ja és kijött a wow cataclysm intro


----------



## microli (2010 Október 18)

18-nak...


----------



## airunalmarem (2010 Október 18)

Deathwing is baaackk!!!


----------



## microli (2010 Október 18)

17-nek...


----------



## airunalmarem (2010 Október 18)

Fényesebb a láncnál a kard,
Jobban ékesíti a kart,


----------



## kiso66 (2010 Október 18)

11


----------



## kiso66 (2010 Október 18)

Már csak 8


----------



## airunalmarem (2010 Október 18)

És mi mégis láncot hordtunk!
Ide veled, régi kardunk!


----------



## airunalmarem (2010 Október 18)

ébredj magyar, az ősi föld veszélyben
elvész a fajtánk hogyha nem merünk!


----------



## airunalmarem (2010 Október 18)

HÚÚÚÚSZ! királyság


----------



## microli (2010 Október 18)

16...


----------



## kiso66 (2010 Október 18)

7..


----------



## microli (2010 Október 18)

15...


----------



## airunalmarem (2010 Október 18)

ja már huszonegy


----------



## kiso66 (2010 Október 18)

6..


----------



## airunalmarem (2010 Október 18)

hajrá hajrá többiek


----------



## kiso66 (2010 Október 18)

5..


----------



## kiso66 (2010 Október 18)

4..


----------



## kiso66 (2010 Október 18)

3..


----------



## kiso66 (2010 Október 18)

2..


----------



## kiso66 (2010 Október 18)

1..


----------



## kiso66 (2010 Október 18)

Ezzel kész a 20.


----------



## microli (2010 Október 18)

14


----------



## microli (2010 Október 18)

13


----------



## gango102 (2010 Október 18)

gyongyi2


----------



## microli (2010 Október 18)

12


----------



## microli (2010 Október 18)

11


----------



## gango102 (2010 Október 18)

gyongyi3


----------



## gango102 (2010 Október 18)

gyongyi4


----------



## gango102 (2010 Október 18)

gyongyi5


Elnézést időközben megtaláltam a letöltésekhez szükséges jogosultság megszerzési útját( jajjhhh ez jó kacifántos lett) ...tehát előre és utólag is köszönöm a segítséget


----------



## gango102 (2010 Október 18)

gyongyi6


----------



## gango102 (2010 Október 18)

gyongyi7


----------



## gango102 (2010 Október 18)

gyongyi8


----------



## gango102 (2010 Október 18)

gyongyi9


----------



## gango102 (2010 Október 18)

gyongyi10


----------



## microli (2010 Október 18)

10


----------



## gango102 (2010 Október 18)

gyongyi11


----------



## microli (2010 Október 18)

9


----------



## microli (2010 Október 18)

8


----------



## gango102 (2010 Október 18)

microli nem íg yműködik a 20 hozzászólás gyűjtése?


----------



## nj001 (2010 Október 18)

1


----------



## gango102 (2010 Október 18)

gyongyi13


----------



## gango102 (2010 Október 18)

gyongyi14


----------



## microli (2010 Október 18)

7


----------



## gango102 (2010 Október 18)

gyongyi15


----------



## gango102 (2010 Október 18)

gyongyi16


----------



## gango102 (2010 Október 18)

gyongyi17


----------



## nj001 (2010 Október 18)

2


----------



## gango102 (2010 Október 18)

gyongyi18


----------



## nj001 (2010 Október 18)

3


----------



## gango102 (2010 Október 18)

azért egy kérdés...miért kell a 20 hozzászólás????


----------



## nj001 (2010 Október 18)

4


----------



## gango102 (2010 Október 18)

aszem +1 és meglesz?


----------



## nj001 (2010 Október 18)

5


----------



## gango102 (2010 Október 18)

gy21


----------



## nj001 (2010 Október 18)

6


----------



## nj001 (2010 Október 18)

7


----------



## nj001 (2010 Október 18)

8


----------



## nj001 (2010 Október 18)

9


----------



## microli (2010 Október 18)

6


----------



## nj001 (2010 Október 18)

10


----------



## microli (2010 Október 18)

5


----------



## microli (2010 Október 18)

4


----------



## nj001 (2010 Október 18)

11


----------



## microli (2010 Október 18)

3


----------



## gyon (2010 Október 18)




----------



## nj001 (2010 Október 18)

12


----------



## nj001 (2010 Október 18)

13


----------



## gyon (2010 Október 18)

a


----------



## nj001 (2010 Október 18)

14


----------



## nj001 (2010 Október 18)

15


----------



## gyon (2010 Október 18)

b


----------



## nj001 (2010 Október 18)

16


----------



## gyon (2010 Október 18)

c


----------



## nj001 (2010 Október 18)

17


----------



## gyon (2010 Október 18)

ludvanbali írta:


> kösz1


123


----------



## nj001 (2010 Október 18)

18


----------



## nj001 (2010 Október 18)

19


----------



## gyon (2010 Október 18)

1


----------



## nj001 (2010 Október 18)

20


----------



## gyon (2010 Október 18)

2


----------



## gyon (2010 Október 18)

3


----------



## gyon (2010 Október 18)

4


----------



## gyon (2010 Október 18)

5


----------



## gyon (2010 Október 18)

6


----------



## gyon (2010 Október 18)

7


----------



## gyon (2010 Október 18)

8


----------



## gyon (2010 Október 18)

9


----------



## gyon (2010 Október 18)

10


----------



## gyon (2010 Október 18)

11


----------



## gyon (2010 Október 18)

12


----------



## gyon (2010 Október 18)

13


----------



## gyon (2010 Október 18)

14


----------



## microli (2010 Október 18)

Már csak 2


----------



## nj001 (2010 Október 18)

;-9


----------



## microli (2010 Október 18)

1...


----------



## microli (2010 Október 18)




----------



## gasparm (2010 Október 18)

üdvözlöm az egesz magyart Schwarzwaldrol!Nemetorszagbol!


----------



## gasparm (2010 Október 18)

Zsuzsidaisy írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Legyen szép napotok


Isten aldja meg a magyart akärhol van!Nemetorszagbol üdv:kiss


----------



## gasparm (2010 Október 18)

Imola75 írta:


> aki segített


isten aqldja meg a magyart akarhol van!üdv.nemetorszagbaolkiss


----------



## gasparm (2010 Október 18)

kiss


----------



## gasparm (2010 Október 18)

isten tartsa meg a magyart!


----------



## gasparm (2010 Október 18)




----------



## rolchie (2010 Október 18)

hali

miért nem tudok letölteni ? :/


----------



## gasparm (2010 Október 18)

kissüdv. nemetorszagbol!


----------



## gasparm (2010 Október 18)

mär meddig??


----------



## rolchie (2010 Október 18)

hali mindenkinek


----------



## rolchie (2010 Október 18)

hali mindenkinek


----------



## rolchie (2010 Október 18)

Nem zavar ha az e


----------



## rolchie (2010 Október 18)

njóez a Ch


----------



## rolchie (2010 Október 18)

gu


----------



## rolchie (2010 Október 18)

:77:


----------



## rolchie (2010 Október 18)




----------



## rolchie (2010 Október 18)

\\m/:fuck:


----------



## rolchie (2010 Október 18)

kiss


----------



## rolchie (2010 Október 18)

tegyetek ránm egy mintát


----------



## rolchie (2010 Október 18)

encike szépek a mintáidkiss


----------



## rolchie (2010 Október 18)

csak a disco a nyerő

megvan a 20:


----------



## sulyoka (2010 Október 18)

még mindig nem tölthetek le, miért van ez?


----------



## gedina1 (2010 Október 18)

hello én is próbálkozok


----------



## gedina1 (2010 Október 18)

köszi


----------



## gedina1 (2010 Október 18)

valamiért nekem se megy


----------



## gedina1 (2010 Október 18)

jó kedvvel bőséggel


----------



## gedina1 (2010 Október 18)

üdv neked is


----------



## gedina1 (2010 Október 18)

én is köszi


----------



## gedina1 (2010 Október 18)

Nagyon szupi lehetőség


----------



## gedina1 (2010 Október 18)

köszi a lehetőséget!\\m/


----------



## gedina1 (2010 Október 18)

sziasztokkiss


----------



## Kexy05 (2010 Október 18)

Nagyon köszi


----------



## Kexy05 (2010 Október 18)

sziasztok!


----------



## gedina1 (2010 Október 18)

üdvözöllek Soltról


----------



## Kexy05 (2010 Október 18)

kiss


----------



## gedina1 (2010 Október 18)

sajnálom


----------



## gedina1 (2010 Október 18)

:4:


----------



## gedina1 (2010 Október 18)

szia!!


----------



## gedina1 (2010 Október 18)

nekem is csak hét kell, hajrá


----------



## gedina1 (2010 Október 18)

Még kell egy kevés


----------



## gedina1 (2010 Október 18)

remélem nemsokára


----------



## gedina1 (2010 Október 18)

Köszi Mellitta a segítséget!


----------



## tertor (2010 Október 18)

1


----------



## gedina1 (2010 Október 18)

Egyetértek!!


----------



## tertor (2010 Október 18)

2


----------



## tertor (2010 Október 18)

3


----------



## gedina1 (2010 Október 18)

hamarosan csatlakozom


----------



## tertor (2010 Október 18)

8


----------



## gedina1 (2010 Október 18)

Én is szívok egy ideje de nemsokára!!


----------



## tertor (2010 Október 18)

9


----------



## tertor (2010 Október 18)

10


----------



## tertor (2010 Október 18)

11


----------



## tertor (2010 Október 18)

12


----------



## tertor (2010 Október 18)

13


----------



## tertor (2010 Október 18)

14


----------



## gedina1 (2010 Október 18)

Miért nem tudok letölteni, ha megvan a 20 hozzászólás? A kisfiamnak szeretnék tankönyvetket


----------



## tertor (2010 Október 18)

még 5


----------



## tertor (2010 Október 18)

lehet, hogy van valami türelmi idő, aminek el kell telnie


----------



## tertor (2010 Október 18)

még 3


----------



## kollarlaci (2010 Október 18)

elso


----------



## tertor (2010 Október 18)

még 2


----------



## gedina1 (2010 Október 18)

A 2 nap letelt már! Csessze meg hiába szórakoztam ezzel.


----------



## tertor (2010 Október 18)

1


----------



## tertor (2010 Október 18)

és


----------



## kollarlaci (2010 Október 18)

masodik


----------



## tertor (2010 Október 18)

most megpróbálom én is!


----------



## kollarlaci (2010 Október 18)

harmadik


----------



## gedina1 (2010 Október 18)

kiváncsi vagyok h sikerül -e.


----------



## kollarlaci (2010 Október 18)

negyedik


----------



## kollarlaci (2010 Október 18)

otodik


----------



## bogarpi (2010 Október 18)

Tehát 20 hozzászólás..


----------



## bogarpi (2010 Október 18)

Mások is számolnak..


----------



## bogarpi (2010 Október 18)

Van akinek nem sikerült?


----------



## bogarpi (2010 Október 18)

Itt is csak a számok...


----------



## bogarpi (2010 Október 18)

Most akkor működik,vagy


----------



## kollarlaci (2010 Október 18)

hatodik


----------



## kollarlaci (2010 Október 18)

hetedik


----------



## kollarlaci (2010 Október 18)

nyócadik


----------



## kollarlaci (2010 Október 18)

kilencedik


----------



## kollarlaci (2010 Október 18)

itt a fele


----------



## kollarlaci (2010 Október 18)

11-edik


----------



## kollarlaci (2010 Október 18)

egy tucat kereken


----------



## kollarlaci (2010 Október 18)

13, vajon szerencsétlen szám?


----------



## bogarpi (2010 Október 18)

Szóval most hanyadik??


----------



## bogarpi (2010 Október 18)

Gyűlik cépen..


----------



## tertor (2010 Október 18)

Megvan a 20 hozzászólásom, a több mint 2 napos regisztrációm és mégsem tudok letölteni. megmondanátok mi a probléma?


----------



## bogarpi (2010 Október 18)

de hogy hol tartok..


----------



## kollarlaci (2010 Október 18)

tizennegyedik a sorban


----------



## bogarpi (2010 Október 18)

Majd csak lesz valaki aki tudja..


----------



## bogarpi (2010 Október 18)

talán 7


----------



## kollarlaci (2010 Október 18)

Bogarapi: Baloldalt a neved alatt "Üzenet:" számláló mutatja, hogy pl. nekem ez a 15.


----------



## bogarpi (2010 Október 18)

kilenc vagy nyolc,


----------



## bogarpi (2010 Október 18)

Na tessék mindig tanul az ember!


----------



## kollarlaci (2010 Október 18)

Bogarapi: a tied most tízet mutat. de az enyém már a 16. lesz


----------



## bogarpi (2010 Október 18)

Egyébként köszi!!


----------



## bogarpi (2010 Október 18)

Csak így már 3szor szólhattam hozzá!!


----------



## kollarlaci (2010 Október 18)

oszt már le is maradtam a számlálással, de azért 17.


----------



## bogarpi (2010 Október 18)

Volt ismerősöm aki szintén csak számolt,és még aznap töltögetett is,Hogy hogyan csinálta??


----------



## bogarpi (2010 Október 18)

Megy ez nekünk..


----------



## kollarlaci (2010 Október 18)

talán megtudom ha elérem a hiszadikat.
de eddig az még csak 18


----------



## bogarpi (2010 Október 18)

Egyébként mintha valami eltiltást emlegetett volna:::


----------



## kollarlaci (2010 Október 18)

mármint a huszadikat. akkor is ha ez nem húsz, hanem 19. ami egy híján húsz


----------



## bogarpi (2010 Október 18)

Mármint a következő bejelentkezésnél.


----------



## bogarpi (2010 Október 18)

Semmi gond!!Sőt! Hagy gyűljön!


----------



## kollarlaci (2010 Október 18)

ha megvagyon a 20.


----------



## bogarpi (2010 Október 18)

szóval 20!!!!!!!!


----------



## bogarpi (2010 Október 18)

Na menék tőtteni!!! Szerbusztok! 21


----------



## kollarlaci (2010 Október 18)

na még egyet!


----------



## szilvidya (2010 Október 18)

sziasztok!


----------



## szilvidya (2010 Október 18)

annyira jó lenne


----------



## szilvidya (2010 Október 18)

ha


----------



## szilvidya (2010 Október 18)

elérném


----------



## szilvidya (2010 Október 18)

a 20 hozzászólást!


----------



## szilvidya (2010 Október 18)

és töltögethetnék!


----------



## szilvidya (2010 Október 18)

talá, ha elküldök egy kedvenc Weöres Sándor verset soronként!


----------



## szilvidya (2010 Október 18)

"Kánya, kobra, ősgyopár,


----------



## szilvidya (2010 Október 18)

örvény, szikla


----------



## szilvidya (2010 Október 18)

sejt magva.


----------



## szilvidya (2010 Október 18)

A zuhanás közben visszaforduló


----------



## szilvidya (2010 Október 18)

A csírából tekeredő


----------



## szilvidya (2010 Október 18)

Az illatáig emelkedő


----------



## szilvidya (2010 Október 18)

A visszafordulástól zuhanó


----------



## vicuska68 (2010 Október 18)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


aaaaa


----------



## szilvidya (2010 Október 18)

Az ürességet nevelő


----------



## vicuska68 (2010 Október 18)

kollarlaci írta:


> ha megvagyon a 20.


aaaa


----------



## szilvidya (2010 Október 18)

Mindennek a kezdete."


----------



## vicuska68 (2010 Október 18)

bogarpi írta:


> Na menék tőtteni!!! Szerbusztok! 21


aaaaa


----------



## vicuska68 (2010 Október 18)

bogarpi írta:


> szóval 20!!!!!!!!


aaaaaa


----------



## vicuska68 (2010 Október 18)

még16


----------



## szilvidya (2010 Október 18)

Ahh, még 3!


----------



## vicuska68 (2010 Október 18)

még sok


----------



## ahruby (2010 Október 18)

hello


----------



## szilvidya (2010 Október 18)

"Ki látja önmagát?


----------



## szilvidya (2010 Október 18)

Ki tudja, mit tehet?


----------



## ahruby (2010 Október 18)

szia


----------



## ahruby (2010 Október 18)

aaa


----------



## ahruby (2010 Október 18)

bbb


----------



## vicuska68 (2010 Október 18)

hetedik


----------



## gabo97 (2010 Október 18)

*fgfdgfgj0*

0


----------



## vicuska68 (2010 Október 18)

ahruby írta:


> hello


aaaaa


----------



## gabo97 (2010 Október 18)

1


----------



## vicuska68 (2010 Október 18)

sok vaón


----------



## szilvidya (2010 Október 18)

Mondd, ki álmodó köztünk? És ki bátor?


----------



## gabo97 (2010 Október 18)

2


----------



## vicuska68 (2010 Október 18)

sok soksokk


----------



## szilvidya (2010 Október 18)

Hogy mit tettél, a holnap mondja meg,
Mi jó, vagy mi rossz, eldől magától."


----------



## ahruby (2010 Október 18)

4


----------



## vicuska68 (2010 Október 18)

kokol


----------



## ahruby (2010 Október 18)

5


----------



## vicuska68 (2010 Október 18)

vica


----------



## vicuska68 (2010 Október 18)

vicuskaaaaa


----------



## Anikó72 (2010 Október 18)

Szia


----------



## vicuska68 (2010 Október 18)

okmég7


----------



## vicuska68 (2010 Október 18)

flora


----------



## Anikó72 (2010 Október 18)

Helló


----------



## vicuska68 (2010 Október 18)

ben5


----------



## vicuska68 (2010 Október 18)

évuska


----------



## gabo97 (2010 Október 18)

3


----------



## vicuska68 (2010 Október 18)

még3


----------



## vicuska68 (2010 Október 18)

még2


----------



## vicuska68 (2010 Október 18)

még1


----------



## gabo97 (2010 Október 18)

4


----------



## Anikó72 (2010 Október 18)

Még négy üzi


----------



## Anikó72 (2010 Október 18)

még 3


----------



## Anikó72 (2010 Október 18)

még 2 kell


----------



## Anikó72 (2010 Október 18)

még 1


----------



## gabo97 (2010 Október 18)

5


----------



## Anikó72 (2010 Október 18)

jupi ez a 20. Szia.


----------



## Besa72 (2010 Október 18)

Sziasztok!
Én is csatlakozok hozzátok....szóval 1.


----------



## gabo97 (2010 Október 18)

6


----------



## Besa72 (2010 Október 18)

2.


----------



## Besa72 (2010 Október 18)

3.


----------



## Besa72 (2010 Október 18)

4.


----------



## gabo97 (2010 Október 18)

7


----------



## Besa72 (2010 Október 18)

5.


----------



## Besa72 (2010 Október 18)

6.


----------



## Besa72 (2010 Október 18)

7.


----------



## Besa72 (2010 Október 18)

8.


----------



## Besa72 (2010 Október 18)

9.


----------



## Besa72 (2010 Október 18)

tíz


----------



## Besa72 (2010 Október 18)

11.


----------



## valamiii (2010 Október 18)

12


----------



## Besa72 (2010 Október 18)

tizenkettő


----------



## Besa72 (2010 Október 18)

13.


----------



## Besa72 (2010 Október 18)

...és már a 14.


----------



## Besa72 (2010 Október 18)

15.


----------



## gabo97 (2010 Október 18)

8


----------



## Besa72 (2010 Október 18)

tizenhat


----------



## valamiii (2010 Október 18)

17


----------



## Besa72 (2010 Október 18)

17.


----------



## Besa72 (2010 Október 18)

tizennyolcadik


----------



## Besa72 (2010 Október 18)

19.


----------



## valamiii (2010 Október 18)

19


----------



## Besa72 (2010 Október 18)

és itt a 20.


----------



## Besa72 (2010 Október 18)

Üdv mindenkinek!


----------



## valamiii (2010 Október 18)

21


----------



## gabo97 (2010 Október 18)

9


----------



## gabo97 (2010 Október 18)

10


----------



## valamiii (2010 Október 18)

24


----------



## valamiii (2010 Október 18)

25


----------



## valamiii (2010 Október 18)

26


----------



## valamiii (2010 Október 18)

27


----------



## gabo97 (2010 Október 18)

11


----------



## valamiii (2010 Október 18)

28


----------



## valamiii (2010 Október 18)

29


----------



## valamiii (2010 Október 18)

30


----------



## valamiii (2010 Október 18)

31


----------



## gabo97 (2010 Október 18)

12


----------



## valamiii (2010 Október 18)

32


----------



## gabo97 (2010 Október 18)

13


----------



## valamiii (2010 Október 18)

33


----------



## valamiii (2010 Október 18)

34


----------



## Bözsi28 (2010 Október 18)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


Szeretettel köszöntök mindenkit.


----------



## valamiii (2010 Október 18)

35


----------



## valamiii (2010 Október 18)

36


----------



## valamiii (2010 Október 18)

37


----------



## valamiii (2010 Október 18)

38


----------



## gabo97 (2010 Október 18)

14


----------



## valamiii (2010 Október 18)

39


----------



## ahruby (2010 Október 18)

5


----------



## Bözsi28 (2010 Október 18)

Szép napot mindenkinek


----------



## gabo97 (2010 Október 18)

18


----------



## Bözsi28 (2010 Október 18)

Vagy jó éjszakát


----------



## ahruby (2010 Október 18)

6


----------



## Scarlettt (2010 Október 18)

sziasztok!


----------



## Etus 1 (2010 Október 18)

*gobelin minták gyüjtése*

Látom nagyon sokan hódoltok ennek a hobbinak.


----------



## ahruby (2010 Október 18)

7


----------



## Bözsi28 (2010 Október 18)

és szép hetet


----------



## gabo97 (2010 Október 18)

19


----------



## ahruby (2010 Október 18)

8


----------



## Bözsi28 (2010 Október 18)

szép hónapot


----------



## ahruby (2010 Október 18)

11


----------



## gabo97 (2010 Október 18)

20


----------



## Bözsi28 (2010 Október 18)

mindenkinek


----------



## ahruby (2010 Október 18)

12


----------



## Bözsi28 (2010 Október 18)

a legjobbakat


----------



## Bözsi28 (2010 Október 18)

kívánom


----------



## ahruby (2010 Október 18)

13


----------



## Bözsi28 (2010 Október 18)

legyen szép az őszünk


----------



## Bözsi28 (2010 Október 18)

a telünk


----------



## Bözsi28 (2010 Október 18)

a Karácsonyunk


----------



## Bözsi28 (2010 Október 18)

hozzon megújulást a tavasz


----------



## ahruby (2010 Október 18)

14


----------



## Bözsi28 (2010 Október 18)

boldogság


----------



## Bözsi28 (2010 Október 18)

szeretet


----------



## ahruby (2010 Október 18)

15


----------



## Bözsi28 (2010 Október 18)

sok-sok nevetés


----------



## ahruby (2010 Október 18)

16


----------



## Bözsi28 (2010 Október 18)

jó egészség


----------



## ahruby (2010 Október 18)

17


----------



## Bözsi28 (2010 Október 18)

elégedettség


----------



## ahruby (2010 Október 18)

18


----------



## Bözsi28 (2010 Október 18)

jólét


----------



## Bözsi28 (2010 Október 18)

és együttérzés


----------



## ahruby (2010 Október 18)

19


----------



## ahruby (2010 Október 18)

20


----------



## piros55 (2010 Október 18)

*Kukucs !*


----------



## Scarlettt (2010 Október 18)




----------



## Scarlettt (2010 Október 18)

sziasztok


----------



## Scarlettt (2010 Október 18)

...


----------



## Scarlettt (2010 Október 18)

szókirakó


----------



## Scarlettt (2010 Október 18)

f_zf_b_rk_


----------



## Scarlettt (2010 Október 18)

vajon mi lehet?


----------



## Scarlettt (2010 Október 18)

sok minden eszembe jutott


----------



## Scarlettt (2010 Október 18)

de egyik sem értelmes...


----------



## Scarlettt (2010 Október 18)

pl.: fűzfabirka


----------



## Scarlettt (2010 Október 18)

vagy fűzfabárka? az értelmesebb azért...


----------



## Scarlettt (2010 Október 18)

mindenesetre kíváncsian várom a megfejtést


----------



## Scarlettt (2010 Október 18)




----------



## Zsoar (2010 Október 18)

Sziasztok!
Visszaszámlálás
20


----------



## Zsoar (2010 Október 18)

19


----------



## Zsoar (2010 Október 18)

18


----------



## Zsoar (2010 Október 18)

17


----------



## Morigan (2010 Október 18)

fűzfaburka?


----------



## Zsoar (2010 Október 18)

16


----------



## Zsoar (2010 Október 18)

15


----------



## Zsoar (2010 Október 18)

15


----------



## Eume (2010 Október 18)

14


----------



## Scarlettt (2010 Október 18)

gone with the wind


----------



## Scarlettt (2010 Október 18)




----------



## brudi80 (2010 Október 18)

wulfi írta:


> köszi, melitta! Kiss


 
én is kőszőnőm


----------



## brudi80 (2010 Október 18)

NA MÉG 19...


----------



## brudi80 (2010 Október 18)

Jo ez a oldal


----------



## Zsoar (2010 Október 18)

16


----------



## DEHun (2010 Október 18)

jelen vagyok én is


----------



## balda.laa (2010 Október 18)

Sziasztok!


----------



## balda.laa (2010 Október 18)

Én is itt vagyok!


----------



## balda.laa (2010 Október 18)

Alig várom,


----------



## balda.laa (2010 Október 18)

hogy meg legyen


----------



## balda.laa (2010 Október 18)

a 20


----------



## balda.laa (2010 Október 18)

hozzá szólásom


----------



## balda.laa (2010 Október 18)

még


----------



## balda.laa (2010 Október 18)

kell


----------



## balda.laa (2010 Október 18)

12


----------



## balda.laa (2010 Október 18)

11


----------



## balda.laa (2010 Október 18)

10


----------



## balda.laa (2010 Október 18)

9


----------



## balda.laa (2010 Október 18)

8


----------



## balda.laa (2010 Október 18)

7


----------



## balda.laa (2010 Október 18)

6


----------



## balda.laa (2010 Október 18)

5


----------



## balda.laa (2010 Október 18)

4


----------



## balda.laa (2010 Október 18)

3


----------



## balda.laa (2010 Október 18)

2


----------



## balda.laa (2010 Október 18)

És meg van! Köszönöm


----------



## Katalin590309 (2010 Október 18)

Szeretnék minél előbb állandó tag lenni.


----------



## Katalin590309 (2010 Október 18)

Gobelineket 5 éve varrok, a leszámolós technikát nem rég kezdtem el, most varrom az első képemet.


----------



## Manotevebaba (2010 Október 18)

20/2


----------



## Manotevebaba (2010 Október 18)

20/3 Ez sokáig fog tartani.


----------



## Manotevebaba (2010 Október 18)

20/4 Lassan, de biztosan.


----------



## Manotevebaba (2010 Október 18)

20/5 Kis szünet után folytatom.


----------



## Ovi néni (2010 Október 18)

http://www.canadahun.com/forum/images/smilies/icon_razz.gif


----------



## Manotevebaba (2010 Október 18)

20/6 Hát ez még csak a 6.


----------



## Manotevebaba (2010 Október 18)

20/7 Amúgy üdvözlök mindenkit.


----------



## Manotevebaba (2010 Október 18)

20/8 A tisztességes nevem Zsófi, ha valakit esetleg érdekel...


----------



## Manotevebaba (2010 Október 18)

20/9 Úgy értem, ha egyáltalán bárkit is érdekel...


----------



## vincent01 (2010 Október 18)

Amint látom mindekinek meggyűlik a baja a korlátozással. 20/1 <-- ez jó ötlet.


----------



## Manotevebaba (2010 Október 18)

20/10 Egyébként mindegy, mert úgyis magammal diskurálok.


----------



## Manotevebaba (2010 Október 18)

20/11 Na, megyek Jóban, rosszbant nézni, aztán folytatom.


----------



## Katalin590309 (2010 Október 18)

Segítsetek, hol találok leszámolós mintákat?


----------



## vincent01 (2010 Október 18)

Bát hogyha ilyen könnyen meg lehet "szerezni" a követelményeket, akkor nem tudom hogy mi értelme.


----------



## vincent01 (2010 Október 18)

HYIP-ozik itt valaki?


----------



## Manotevebaba (2010 Október 18)

20/12 Vissza vagyok.


----------



## vincent01 (2010 Október 18)

Ha valakit érdekel hogy hogyan lehet napi 1% kamatot szerezni az írjon, és megsúgom. Ha éehet csak kömoly érdeklődők jelentkezzenek.


----------



## Manotevebaba (2010 Október 18)

20/13 Vincent01, teljesen igazad van.


----------



## vincent01 (2010 Október 18)

Vagy esetleg egy rizikósabb, ámbár jóval magasabb heti 20% kamat is lehetséges, de mint mondtam ez már rizikós...


----------



## ruzsoma (2010 Október 18)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Manotevebaba (2010 Október 18)

20/14 Túl vagyok a felén, sőt mindjárt 3/4.


----------



## Manotevebaba (2010 Október 18)

20/15 És lőn.


----------



## vincent01 (2010 Október 18)

Ugy? Aztán ha szépen beirtunk 20 postot ami nagy részben valszeg semi értelmes, szépen el lessz felejtve a fórumozás. 
Mert gye sokan csak letölteni szeretnének 1-2 dolgot. Akik meg alapból fórumozni regisztráltak azoknak meg mindegy. :-/


----------



## ruzsoma (2010 Október 18)

Üdv


----------



## ruzsoma (2010 Október 18)

mindenkinek


----------



## Manotevebaba (2010 Október 18)

20/16 Szia, ruzsoma! Sok szerencsét a 20 üzihez.


----------



## vincent01 (2010 Október 18)

Pff.. írtam egy jópár sot az egyik megjegyzéshez és meg sem jelent... Na ez már szivatás....


----------



## ruzsoma (2010 Október 18)

nagyon sok klassz


----------



## Manotevebaba (2010 Október 18)

20/17 Vincent01, ebben is igazad van.


----------



## vincent01 (2010 Október 18)

jaj.. látom még nekei is van mit irogatni. :-D


----------



## ruzsoma (2010 Október 18)

és érdekes ötletet gyűjtöttetek itt össze


----------



## Manotevebaba (2010 Október 18)

20/18 Mindjárt vége.


----------



## ruzsoma (2010 Október 18)

írogatok is lelkesen


----------



## ruzsoma (2010 Október 18)

tanítóként, nekem is van


----------



## kuszika (2010 Október 18)

20 hozzászólás. Nehézügy. De üdvözlök mindenkit.
Jó hogy van egy ilyen oldal


----------



## ruzsoma (2010 Október 18)

sok-sok hasznos


----------



## vincent01 (2010 Október 18)

NA most pedíg egz kicsit belehúzok


----------



## kuszika (2010 Október 18)

Még elvileg 19 kell. Nem tudom hogy ez szabályos-e, bevallom, nem néztem meg, de remélem


----------



## ruzsoma (2010 Október 18)

és remélhetőleg új


----------



## ruzsoma (2010 Október 18)

mindenféle kreatívos ötletem


----------



## kuszika (2010 Október 18)

látom többen is toljátok ezt a vicces ipart


----------



## Manotevebaba (2010 Október 18)

20/19 Már csak 1 van hátra.


----------



## ruzsoma (2010 Október 18)

amit majd szívesen megosztok Veletek


----------



## kuszika (2010 Október 18)

Nehézügy ezt a 20-at összehazudni, bár biztos könnyű lenne egyszerűen csak megsormáznom


----------



## kuszika (2010 Október 18)

Már az ötödiknél tartok...


----------



## ruzsoma (2010 Október 18)

elég vicces ez így, de...


----------



## kuszika (2010 Október 18)

Jön most a hatooodiiiik  20 másodperces korlát is van ejj!


----------



## Manotevebaba (2010 Október 18)

20/20 Hurrá! 
Kuszika! Muszáj...


----------



## kuszika (2010 Október 18)

....de muszály mi, ruzsoma, hogy meglegyen a 20, amiből hét már okés


----------



## ruzsoma (2010 Október 18)

úgy látom,


----------



## vincent01 (2010 Október 18)

Meg persze közben böngészek.


----------



## kuszika (2010 Október 18)

Aláselnézést, muszáj szó nálam hagyományból kifolyolag ly


----------



## ruzsoma (2010 Október 18)

végig kell szórakozni


----------



## kuszika (2010 Október 18)

Kilences számú kommentet is eleresztjük.... [ez egyébként, mit szűr hogy van?]


----------



## ruzsoma (2010 Október 18)

és még...


----------



## kuszika (2010 Október 18)

ahogy mondani szokás, 10 féle ember van....


----------



## ruzsoma (2010 Október 18)

várni is kell...


----------



## kuszika (2010 Október 18)

... aki ismeri a kettes számrendszert... és hát...


----------



## ruzsoma (2010 Október 18)

48 órát


----------



## kuszika (2010 Október 18)

...aki nem


----------



## kovianyo (2010 Október 18)

1


----------



## ruzsoma (2010 Október 18)

vagy nem


----------



## vincent01 (2010 Október 18)

Na! fellendölt a fórum. :-D


----------



## ruzsoma (2010 Október 18)

?


----------



## kuszika (2010 Október 18)

ruzsoma: elvileg februárba regisztráltam, most megjött a kindle, kéne rá szép magyar könyv


----------



## kovianyo (2010 Október 18)

2


----------



## ruzsoma (2010 Október 18)

de azt hiszem, végeztem  mára...


----------



## kuszika (2010 Október 18)

s elég sok olyan könyv van itt, amit máshol nem láttam


----------



## kovianyo (2010 Október 18)

3


----------



## kuszika (2010 Október 18)

én is lassan, még 5...


----------



## ruzsoma (2010 Október 18)

Majd holnap is....


----------



## kuszika (2010 Október 18)

kovianyo, +1


----------



## kovianyo (2010 Október 18)

4


----------



## vincent01 (2010 Október 18)

Ehh... Nem megy nekem a magyar billenyűzet. :-D:-D


----------



## kovianyo (2010 Október 18)

5


----------



## kuszika (2010 Október 18)

remélem nem kell minden nap letolnom 20 kommentet


----------



## kuszika (2010 Október 18)

azkicsit khmm. bosszantó lenne, így h mégkettő


----------



## kuszika (2010 Október 18)

oszt egy....


----------



## kovianyo (2010 Október 18)

6


----------



## vincent01 (2010 Október 18)

Mág 7...


----------



## kuszika (2010 Október 18)

és azt hiszem, azt hiszem. mára végeztem ezzel, jöhet azolvasás


----------



## kovianyo (2010 Október 18)

7


----------



## kuszika (2010 Október 18)

köszönöm mindenkinek h nem egyedül szpemmeltem


----------



## kovianyo (2010 Október 18)

8


----------



## kovianyo (2010 Október 18)

9 ó, örülök


----------



## vincent01 (2010 Október 18)

6...


----------



## kovianyo (2010 Október 18)

10


----------



## kovianyo (2010 Október 18)

11 azért néha lassú


----------



## vincent01 (2010 Október 18)

5...


----------



## kovianyo (2010 Október 18)

12


----------



## vincent01 (2010 Október 18)

4...


----------



## kovianyo (2010 Október 18)

13 ti miért regisztráltok?


----------



## ruzsoma (2010 Október 18)

még most sem tudok letölteni, pedig...


----------



## kovianyo (2010 Október 18)

14


----------



## vincent01 (2010 Október 18)

kezdem unni...


----------



## vincent01 (2010 Október 18)

2....


----------



## kovianyo (2010 Október 18)

15


----------



## vincent01 (2010 Október 18)

1-2 feladatgyüjteményt akartam csak letölteni..


----------



## kovianyo (2010 Október 18)

16


----------



## kovianyo (2010 Október 18)

17


----------



## vincent01 (2010 Október 18)

na... mostmár csak 2 napot kell várnom.


----------



## kovianyo (2010 Október 18)

18


----------



## vincent01 (2010 Október 18)

yo8!


----------



## kovianyo (2010 Október 18)

19


----------



## kovianyo (2010 Október 18)

20


----------



## kovianyo (2010 Október 18)

21...


----------



## ruzsoma (2010 Október 18)

a 20 hozzászólás meglététől számítva kell 2 napot várna? Én úgy értelmeztem, hogy a regisztrációtól. Ugye?


----------



## kovianyo (2010 Október 18)

22?


----------



## kovianyo (2010 Október 18)

szerintem is... hát, kár...


----------



## kovianyo (2010 Október 18)

fekszek...


----------



## ruzsoma (2010 Október 18)

Na, majd holnap benézek, hátha sikerül!


----------



## beasty (2010 Október 18)

ez egy jó kis weboldal


----------



## beasty (2010 Október 18)

2


----------



## beasty (2010 Október 18)

3


----------



## beasty (2010 Október 18)

4


----------



## beasty (2010 Október 18)

5


----------



## beasty (2010 Október 18)

6


----------



## beasty (2010 Október 18)

7


----------



## beasty (2010 Október 18)

8


----------



## beasty (2010 Október 18)

9


----------



## beasty (2010 Október 18)

10


----------



## akinad3 (2010 Október 18)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg



aaasda


----------



## akinad3 (2010 Október 18)

123


----------



## akinad3 (2010 Október 18)

14


----------



## akinad3 (2010 Október 18)

15


----------



## beasty (2010 Október 18)

11


----------



## akinad3 (2010 Október 18)

16


----------



## beasty (2010 Október 18)

12


----------



## akinad3 (2010 Október 18)

17


----------



## beasty (2010 Október 18)

13


----------



## akinad3 (2010 Október 18)

18


----------



## beasty (2010 Október 18)

14


----------



## akinad3 (2010 Október 18)

19


----------



## beasty (2010 Október 18)

15


----------



## akinad3 (2010 Október 18)

_*20*_


----------



## beasty (2010 Október 18)

16


----------



## beasty (2010 Október 18)

17


----------



## beasty (2010 Október 18)

18


----------



## beasty (2010 Október 18)

19


----------



## Nerk (2010 Október 18)

1


----------



## Nerk (2010 Október 18)

2


----------



## Nerk (2010 Október 18)

3


----------



## beasty (2010 Október 18)

20


----------



## Nerk (2010 Október 18)

4


----------



## TigerRich (2010 Október 18)

*Kezdő*

Sziasztok!


----------



## TigerRich (2010 Október 18)

Halli!


----------



## TigerRich (2010 Október 18)

Üdv!


----------



## TigerRich (2010 Október 18)

Hi!


----------



## TigerRich (2010 Október 18)

Szeva!


----------



## TigerRich (2010 Október 18)

Üdvözlet


----------



## TigerRich (2010 Október 18)

Üdv Canada!


----------



## laver57 (2010 Október 18)

köszönöm


----------



## TigerRich (2010 Október 18)

És mégegyszer


----------



## TigerRich (2010 Október 18)

És még 12-szer köszönnök


----------



## laver57 (2010 Október 18)

üdv


----------



## TigerRich (2010 Október 18)

És még 11-szer köszönnök


----------



## TigerRich (2010 Október 18)

És még 10-szer köszönnök


----------



## TigerRich (2010 Október 18)

http://bdwteam.net/ ez is egy egész jó oldal


----------



## TigerRich (2010 Október 18)

vagy a CollTeam Anime site


----------



## TigerRich (2010 Október 18)

DE a tiétek is jónak nézz ki


----------



## TigerRich (2010 Október 18)

aktívak a Canadaiak ?


----------



## TigerRich (2010 Október 18)

És még 6-szor köszön


----------



## TigerRich (2010 Október 18)

4 szer


----------



## TigerRich (2010 Október 18)

3 szor


----------



## magnes001 (2010 Október 18)

szia köszi a lehetőséget. magnes001


----------



## TigerRich (2010 Október 18)

2 szer


----------



## TigerRich (2010 Október 18)

Most nem akarok más oldalakat reklámozni, csak gondoltam hátha érdekel valakit egy másik fajta oldal is


----------



## TigerRich (2010 Október 18)

Na elméletileg első körben megvan a 20 üzenet.
Sziasztok legközelebb!


----------



## magnes001 (2010 Október 18)

20


----------



## magnes001 (2010 Október 18)

még is mit írjak még


----------



## TeeMea (2010 Október 18)

először sírsz.


----------



## TeeMea (2010 Október 18)

azután átkozódsz.


----------



## TeeMea (2010 Október 18)

aztán imádkozol.


----------



## TeeMea (2010 Október 18)

aztán megfeszíted


----------



## TeeMea (2010 Október 18)

körömszakadtig maradék-erőd.


----------



## TeeMea (2010 Október 18)

akarsz, egetostromló akarattal -


----------



## TeeMea (2010 Október 18)

s a lehetetlenség konok falán


----------



## TeeMea (2010 Október 18)

zúzod véresre koponyád.


----------



## TeeMea (2010 Október 18)

azután elalélsz.


----------



## TeeMea (2010 Október 18)

s ha újra eszmélsz, mindent újra kezdesz.


----------



## TeeMea (2010 Október 18)

utoljára is tompa kábulattal,


----------



## TeeMea (2010 Október 18)

szótlanul, gondolattalanul


----------



## TeeMea (2010 Október 18)

mondod magadnak: mindegy, mindhiába:


----------



## TeeMea (2010 Október 18)

a bűn, a betegség, a nyomorúság,


----------



## TeeMea (2010 Október 18)

a mindennapi szörnyű szürkeség


----------



## TeeMea (2010 Október 18)

tömlöcéből nincsen, nincsen menekvés!


----------



## TeeMea (2010 Október 18)

s akkor- magától - megnyílik az ég,


----------



## TeeMea (2010 Október 18)

mely nem tárult ki átokra, imára,


----------



## TeeMea (2010 Október 18)

erő, akarat, kétségbeesés,


----------



## TeeMea (2010 Október 18)

bűnbánat - hasztalanul ostromolták.


----------



## TeeMea (2010 Október 18)

akkor megnyílik magától az ég,


----------



## TeeMea (2010 Október 18)

s egy pici csillag sétál szembe véled,


----------



## magnes001 (2010 Október 18)

20


----------



## TeeMea (2010 Október 18)

s olyan közel jön, szépen mosolyogva,


----------



## magnes001 (2010 Október 18)

19


----------



## TeeMea (2010 Október 18)

hogy azt hiszed: a tenyeredbe hull.


----------



## magnes001 (2010 Október 18)

18


----------



## TeeMea (2010 Október 18)

akkor - magától - szűnik a vihar,


----------



## TeeMea (2010 Október 18)

akkor - magától - minden elcsitul,


----------



## magnes001 (2010 Október 18)

17


----------



## TeeMea (2010 Október 18)

akkor - magától - éled a remény.


----------



## magnes001 (2010 Október 18)

16


----------



## TeeMea (2010 Október 18)

álomfáidnak minden aranyágán


----------



## magnes001 (2010 Október 18)

15


----------



## TeeMea (2010 Október 18)

csak úgy magától - friss gyümölcs terem.


----------



## TeeMea (2010 Október 18)

ez a magától: ez a kegyelem.


----------



## magnes001 (2010 Október 18)

14


----------



## TeeMea (2010 Október 18)

.


----------



## magnes001 (2010 Október 18)

13


----------



## TeeMea (2010 Október 18)

reményik sándor: kegyelem


----------



## magnes001 (2010 Október 18)

12


----------



## magnes001 (2010 Október 18)

11


----------



## magnes001 (2010 Október 18)

10


----------



## magnes001 (2010 Október 18)

9


----------



## magnes001 (2010 Október 18)

8


----------



## magnes001 (2010 Október 18)

7


----------



## magnes001 (2010 Október 18)

6


----------



## magnes001 (2010 Október 18)

5


----------



## magnes001 (2010 Október 18)

4


----------



## lotela (2010 Október 18)

egy


----------



## lotela (2010 Október 18)

kettő


----------



## lotela (2010 Október 18)

három


----------



## lotela (2010 Október 18)

négy


----------



## lotela (2010 Október 18)

öt


----------



## lotela (2010 Október 18)

hat


----------



## lotela (2010 Október 18)

hét


----------



## Szammy87 (2010 Október 18)

1


----------



## lotela (2010 Október 18)

nyolc


----------



## Szammy87 (2010 Október 18)

*2*

2


----------



## Szammy87 (2010 Október 18)

3


----------



## Szammy87 (2010 Október 18)

4


----------



## Szammy87 (2010 Október 18)

5


----------



## Szammy87 (2010 Október 18)

6


----------



## lotela (2010 Október 18)

kilenc


----------



## Szammy87 (2010 Október 18)

7


----------



## lotela (2010 Október 18)

tíz


----------



## lotela (2010 Október 18)

tizenegy


----------



## lotela (2010 Október 18)

tizenkettő


----------



## lotela (2010 Október 18)

tizenhárom


----------



## Szammy87 (2010 Október 18)

8


----------



## Szammy87 (2010 Október 18)

9


----------



## lotela (2010 Október 18)

tizennégy


----------



## Szammy87 (2010 Október 18)

10


----------



## lotela (2010 Október 18)

tizenöt


----------



## Szammy87 (2010 Október 18)

a


----------



## lotela (2010 Október 18)

tizenhat


----------



## Szammy87 (2010 Október 18)

b


----------



## lotela (2010 Október 18)

tizenhét


----------



## ascilto (2010 Október 18)

melitta írta:


> aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg



1


----------



## Szammy87 (2010 Október 18)

c


----------



## lotela (2010 Október 18)

tizennyolc


----------



## ascilto (2010 Október 18)

2


----------



## Szammy87 (2010 Október 18)

d


----------



## lotela (2010 Október 18)

tizenkilenc


----------



## ascilto (2010 Október 18)

3


----------



## lotela (2010 Október 18)

húsz


----------



## Szammy87 (2010 Október 18)

e


----------



## ascilto (2010 Október 18)

4


----------



## Szammy87 (2010 Október 18)

f


----------



## lotela (2010 Október 18)

huszonegy


----------



## ascilto (2010 Október 18)

5


----------



## Szammy87 (2010 Október 18)

g


----------



## ascilto (2010 Október 18)

6


----------



## Szammy87 (2010 Október 18)

h


----------



## ascilto (2010 Október 18)

7


----------



## Szammy87 (2010 Október 18)

i


----------



## Szammy87 (2010 Október 18)

j


----------



## ascilto (2010 Október 18)

8


----------



## Szammy87 (2010 Október 18)

l


----------



## ascilto (2010 Október 18)

9


----------



## ascilto (2010 Október 18)

10


----------



## Szammy87 (2010 Október 18)

y


----------



## Szammy87 (2010 Október 18)

Köszi a lehetőséget


----------



## ascilto (2010 Október 18)

11


----------



## ascilto (2010 Október 18)

12


----------



## ascilto (2010 Október 18)

13


----------



## ascilto (2010 Október 18)

14


----------



## ascilto (2010 Október 18)

15


----------



## ascilto (2010 Október 18)

16


----------



## ascilto (2010 Október 18)

17


----------



## ascilto (2010 Október 18)

18


----------



## ascilto (2010 Október 18)

19


----------



## ascilto (2010 Október 18)

20


----------



## storm.reka (2010 Október 19)

Utálom a ,,gyorsan hozzászólok 20-at." Asszem ebből csak betűbeírogatás lesz. Elnézést kérek midnenkitől, akinek az agyára megyek vele, de nagyon kellene egy könyv, mert abból lesz vizsgám:S

Puszi!!


----------



## storm.reka (2010 Október 19)

20


----------



## storm.reka (2010 Október 19)

20-nyúz a csúz


----------



## storm.reka (2010 Október 19)

19-Hiányzik a licens


----------



## storm.reka (2010 Október 19)

18: Mentolos a számban a Halls


----------



## storm.reka (2010 Október 19)

17: Lassan már otthon lehetnék


----------



## storm.reka (2010 Október 19)

16: Nagy falat


----------



## storm.reka (2010 Október 19)

15: Te lökött


----------



## storm.reka (2010 Október 19)

14: kerge légy


----------



## storm.reka (2010 Október 19)

13: Magam csokival telezabálom


----------



## storm.reka (2010 Október 19)

12: Szép csipkés legyező


----------



## storm.reka (2010 Október 19)

11: Egymegegy


----------



## storm.reka (2010 Október 19)

10 Csííííííííz!!!!!!


----------



## storm.reka (2010 Október 19)

kisskilenc: Jobb ha pihensz!!!!


----------



## storm.reka (2010 Október 19)

nyolc: Ha gyorsan futsz, eltaknyolsz


----------



## storm.reka (2010 Október 19)

7: Letette lelke terhét


----------



## storm.reka (2010 Október 19)

6 : Mit veszel? Szamarhat!


----------



## storm.reka (2010 Október 19)

5: Török ökör röhög görögöt


----------



## storm.reka (2010 Október 19)

4: Jó feleség Légy!


----------



## storm.reka (2010 Október 19)

3: Kedves felhasználók! A visszaszámlálást és a kínrímeket sajnálom!!


----------



## storm.reka (2010 Október 19)

Kettő: Mosóteknő


----------



## storm.reka (2010 Október 19)

Egy: Megérett a möggy


----------



## IgnisFatuus (2010 Október 19)

*egy*

1


----------



## IgnisFatuus (2010 Október 19)

*2*

2


----------



## IgnisFatuus (2010 Október 19)

*3*

3


----------



## IgnisFatuus (2010 Október 19)

*4*

4


----------



## IgnisFatuus (2010 Október 19)

*5*

5


----------



## IgnisFatuus (2010 Október 19)

*6*

6


----------



## IgnisFatuus (2010 Október 19)

*7*

7


----------



## IgnisFatuus (2010 Október 19)

*8*

8


----------



## IgnisFatuus (2010 Október 19)

*9*

9


----------



## IgnisFatuus (2010 Október 19)

*10*

10


----------



## IgnisFatuus (2010 Október 19)

11


----------



## IgnisFatuus (2010 Október 19)

12


----------



## IgnisFatuus (2010 Október 19)

13


----------



## IgnisFatuus (2010 Október 19)

14


----------



## IgnisFatuus (2010 Október 19)

15


----------



## IgnisFatuus (2010 Október 19)

16


----------



## IgnisFatuus (2010 Október 19)

*17*



ignisfatuus írta:


> 16


17


----------



## IgnisFatuus (2010 Október 19)

*18*



ignisfatuus írta:


> 17


18


----------



## IgnisFatuus (2010 Október 19)

*19*



ignisfatuus írta:


> 18


19


----------



## IgnisFatuus (2010 Október 19)

*20*



IgnisFatuus írta:


> 19


20


----------



## Nerk (2010 Október 19)

6


----------



## Nerk (2010 Október 19)

7


----------



## Nerk (2010 Október 19)

9


----------



## Nerk (2010 Október 19)

11


----------



## Nerk (2010 Október 19)

13


----------



## Nerk (2010 Október 19)

16


----------



## Nerk (2010 Október 19)

18


----------



## Nerk (2010 Október 19)

19


----------



## Nerk (2010 Október 19)

20


----------



## Nerk (2010 Október 19)

20.1


----------



## Nerk (2010 Október 19)

20.2


----------



## Nerk (2010 Október 19)




----------



## Nerk (2010 Október 19)

kiss


----------



## J.k.Ercsi (2010 Október 19)

sziasztok


----------



## J.k.Ercsi (2010 Október 19)

még


----------



## J.k.Ercsi (2010 Október 19)

kell


----------



## J.k.Ercsi (2010 Október 19)

5 üzenet


----------



## J.k.Ercsi (2010 Október 19)

hogy én is


----------



## J.k.Ercsi (2010 Október 19)

le tudjak


----------



## J.k.Ercsi (2010 Október 19)

tölteni és


----------



## J.k.Ercsi (2010 Október 19)

végre


----------



## J.k.Ercsi (2010 Október 19)

meg van a 20.


----------



## Zsoar (2010 Október 19)

15


----------



## Zsoar (2010 Október 19)

14


----------



## Zsoar (2010 Október 19)

13


----------



## Zsoar (2010 Október 19)

12


----------



## Zsoar (2010 Október 19)

11


----------



## Zsoar (2010 Október 19)

10


----------



## Zsoar (2010 Október 19)

9


----------



## csicsildi (2010 Október 19)

*Helló*

Szeretnék én is teljes jogú felhasználó lenni.


----------



## Zsoar (2010 Október 19)

8


----------



## csicsildi (2010 Október 19)

kiss


----------



## Zsoar (2010 Október 19)

7


----------



## csicsildi (2010 Október 19)

:4:


----------



## Zsoar (2010 Október 19)

6


----------



## Zsoar (2010 Október 19)

5


----------



## csicsildi (2010 Október 19)

:77::77::77: Mindenkinek!!


----------



## Zsoar (2010 Október 19)

4


----------



## csicsildi (2010 Október 19)




----------



## Zsoar (2010 Október 19)

3


----------



## csicsildi (2010 Október 19)

\\m/


----------



## Zsoar (2010 Október 19)

2


----------



## csicsildi (2010 Október 19)

:ugras:


----------



## Zsoar (2010 Október 19)

1


----------



## csicsildi (2010 Október 19)

:34:


----------



## Zsoar (2010 Október 19)

Köszönöm ezt a remek lehetőséget


----------



## csicsildi (2010 Október 19)




----------



## erzsike77 (2010 Október 19)

sziasztok


----------



## erzsike77 (2010 Október 19)

13 kell


----------



## csicsildi (2010 Október 19)

9.


----------



## erzsike77 (2010 Október 19)




----------



## csicsildi (2010 Október 19)

:111:10.


----------



## erzsike77 (2010 Október 19)

11


----------



## csicsildi (2010 Október 19)

:0: 11.


----------



## erzsike77 (2010 Október 19)

10


----------



## csicsildi (2010 Október 19)

:55: 12.


----------



## csicsildi (2010 Október 19)

:99:   13.


----------



## csicsildi (2010 Október 19)

:88: 14.


----------



## erzsike77 (2010 Október 19)

:444:


----------



## csicsildi (2010 Október 19)

:11:15.


----------



## erzsike77 (2010 Október 19)

csak 8


----------



## csicsildi (2010 Október 19)

:23::66:


----------



## erzsike77 (2010 Október 19)

mar csak 7


----------



## csicsildi (2010 Október 19)

:44::444:17.


----------



## erzsike77 (2010 Október 19)

:ugras:


----------



## csicsildi (2010 Október 19)

://::945: 18.


----------



## erzsike77 (2010 Október 19)

5


----------



## csicsildi (2010 Október 19)

:2: 19.


----------



## csicsildi (2010 Október 19)

:!::,,: 20.


----------



## erzsike77 (2010 Október 19)

:88:


----------



## erzsike77 (2010 Október 19)

:4:


----------



## csicsildi (2010 Október 19)

21?????


----------



## csicsildi (2010 Október 19)

:77:


----------



## erzsike77 (2010 Október 19)

2


----------



## csicsildi (2010 Október 19)

:55:


----------



## erzsike77 (2010 Október 19)

meg van


----------



## csicsildi (2010 Október 19)




----------



## csicsildi (2010 Október 19)

:11:


----------



## csicsildi (2010 Október 19)

Én is azt hittem meg van, és még sem engedi azt, amit szeretnék, mondván.....


----------



## sumo (2010 Október 19)

Uraim, nem a zsemle kicsi, hanem a pofánk nagy.


----------



## evkee (2010 Október 19)

hát ez nagyon jó hogy itt még ilyenek is vannak!


----------



## sumo (2010 Október 19)

Ez egy zseniális HG mondás volt.


----------



## sumo (2010 Október 19)

Ennek, a 20 hozzászólásos limitnek mi értelme van?


----------



## sumo (2010 Október 19)

7


----------



## sumo (2010 Október 19)

8


----------



## sumo (2010 Október 19)

9


----------



## sumo (2010 Október 19)

10


----------



## sumo (2010 Október 19)

"Hegyes fogakkal mard az ajkam, 
nagy nyíló rózsát csókolj rajtam"
JA


----------



## sumo (2010 Október 19)

_Isten áld meg a magyart, kit vészek hányának_


----------



## sumo (2010 Október 19)

13


----------



## sumo (2010 Október 19)

Honda jazz


----------



## sumo (2010 Október 19)

Go trabi, go


----------



## csicsildi (2010 Október 19)

:4:


----------



## sumo (2010 Október 19)

16


----------



## sumo (2010 Október 19)

Tankcsapda


----------



## csicsildi (2010 Október 19)

:--: 2.


----------



## sumo (2010 Október 19)

Próbálom összegyűjteni a 20-at.


----------



## csicsildi (2010 Október 19)

kiss 3.


----------



## csicsildi (2010 Október 19)

4. lassan gyarapodik


----------



## csicsildi (2010 Október 19)

Ez lesz az 5. :111:


----------



## csicsildi (2010 Október 19)

Ha máshol szólok hozzá, az nem is jó? 6.


----------



## sumo (2010 Október 19)

"Már vénülő kezemmel fogom meg a kezedet
már vénülő szememmel őrizem a szemedet"


----------



## csicsildi (2010 Október 19)

Most következik a 7. hozzászólás.


----------



## sumo (2010 Október 19)

20


----------



## csicsildi (2010 Október 19)

Soha, de soha nem lesz meg a 20.
Ez a 8.


----------



## sumo (2010 Október 19)

Tegnap is írtam párat, ami mára lecsökkent.


----------



## csicsildi (2010 Október 19)

MI van akkor, ha a 20. után sem tudok tölteni?
9.


----------



## csicsildi (2010 Október 19)

Ez már a 10.


----------



## sumo (2010 Október 19)

remélem holnapra nem kerülök 20 alá. Kár lenne, mert jó témák vannak.


----------



## csicsildi (2010 Október 19)

Ez a 11.


----------



## csicsildi (2010 Október 19)

Most jön a 12.


----------



## csicsildi (2010 Október 19)

12.


----------



## csicsildi (2010 Október 19)

Ez most a 13.


----------



## csicsildi (2010 Október 19)

Hát ennek mi értelme van? 14.


----------



## csicsildi (2010 Október 19)

Szerintem semmi. 
S mi van, ha ezután sem férek hozzá a doksikhoz? 15.


----------



## csicsildi (2010 Október 19)

16.


----------



## csicsildi (2010 Október 19)

Újból? 17.


----------



## csicsildi (2010 Október 19)

18. Nem lesz most már elég?


----------



## csicsildi (2010 Október 19)

19.


----------



## csicsildi (2010 Október 19)

20.


----------



## csicsildi (2010 Október 19)

1.


----------



## csicsildi (2010 Október 19)

2,


----------



## csicsildi (2010 Október 19)

3.


----------



## csicsildi (2010 Október 19)

4,


----------



## csicsildi (2010 Október 19)

5.


----------



## csicsildi (2010 Október 19)

Ilyen hozzászólás is jó? 6.


----------



## csicsildi (2010 Október 19)

Nem győzöm ismételni.
Ez mire való? 7.


----------



## csicsildi (2010 Október 19)

8.:4: :11:


----------



## csicsildi (2010 Október 19)

9.kiss


----------



## csicsildi (2010 Október 19)

10.:33:


----------



## csicsildi (2010 Október 19)

Kezdek ideges lenni. 11.


----------



## csicsildi (2010 Október 19)

12.


----------



## csicsildi (2010 Október 19)

13.


----------



## csicsildi (2010 Október 19)

14.


----------



## csicsildi (2010 Október 19)

15.


----------



## csicsildi (2010 Október 19)

16.


----------



## csicsildi (2010 Október 19)

17.


----------



## mnorcsi17 (2010 Október 19)

Sziasztok!
Lenne egy kérdésem:
Ha nincs meg a húsz hozzászólásom, akkor felrakni sem tudok anyagokat?
köszi a segítséget


----------



## csicsildi (2010 Október 19)

18.:444:


----------



## mnorcsi17 (2010 Október 19)

Bocsi, de mik ezek a számo csicsildinél?


----------



## csicsildi (2010 Október 19)

19.:7::55:


----------



## norden (2010 Október 19)

1


----------



## csicsildi (2010 Október 19)

20.


----------



## norden (2010 Október 19)

jé


----------



## norden (2010 Október 19)

írok


----------



## norden (2010 Október 19)

életem első fórum-hozzászólásai


----------



## norden (2010 Október 19)

4


----------



## norden (2010 Október 19)

5


----------



## mnorcsi17 (2010 Október 19)

Szia Norden!
Látom hasonló cipőben járunk


----------



## norden (2010 Október 19)

húha, késésben vagyok


----------



## norden (2010 Október 19)

8


----------



## mnorcsi17 (2010 Október 19)

Eddig én sem fórumoztam.
Pedig itt jó témák is vannak, amik tényleg érdekelnek


----------



## norden (2010 Október 19)

igen-igen. Én is matek-korepre járok


----------



## mnorcsi17 (2010 Október 19)

Mi az, hogy lecsökken a hozzászólásod másnapra?
Nem csak 20 kell


----------



## norden (2010 Október 19)

téma van. nem kevés, csak legyen időm olvasgatni


----------



## norden (2010 Október 19)

lehet, h néhányat törölnek?


----------



## mnorcsi17 (2010 Október 19)

Matek korrepetálás? Hanyadikos vagy?


----------



## mnorcsi17 (2010 Október 19)

Na persze meg percdíjad!


----------



## norden (2010 Október 19)

matek-korep, mert a számokat pötyögjük


----------



## mnorcsi17 (2010 Október 19)

Miért törölnek, nem értelmesek? Mondjuk a számok nem azok, ez tény


----------



## norden (2010 Október 19)

pl: 13


----------



## mnorcsi17 (2010 Október 19)

Mindig később olvasom az üzenetedet. De leesett!


----------



## norden (2010 Október 19)

hát én nem vagyok egy moderátor, erről nem alkotok véleményt.
De elvileg a matematika az Univerzum nyelve


----------



## norden (2010 Október 19)

leesett? akkor az már fizika


----------



## mnorcsi17 (2010 Október 19)

Feltünt neked, hogy az üzenetek száma mostanában nem változott


----------



## norden (2010 Október 19)

de gyorsan lehet pótolni azt a néhány hiányzó hsz-t


----------



## norden (2010 Október 19)

nálam már 16


----------



## norden (2010 Október 19)

De sokkal könnyebb, ha van beszélgetőtárs


----------



## mnorcsi17 (2010 Október 19)

Melyik témákban akarsz majd kutakodni?


----------



## norden (2010 Október 19)

19


----------



## mnorcsi17 (2010 Október 19)

Igen gondoltam beszélgetve könnyebb lesz


----------



## norden (2010 Október 19)

Épp a kávézó Nő vs. férfi részét olvasom


----------



## mnorcsi17 (2010 Október 19)

Mit csináltál, hogy neked már ilyen sok van?


----------



## norden (2010 Október 19)

Az ellentétes nemű barátságról


----------



## norden (2010 Október 19)

bocsi, munka van. majd még leszek.


----------



## mnorcsi17 (2010 Október 19)

Neked már meg van a 20!!!Hurrá


----------



## mnorcsi17 (2010 Október 19)

Rendben, majd látlak, ha leszel.


----------



## mnorcsi17 (2010 Október 19)

A Kávézós témák elég olvasosak, tényleg időigényesek


----------



## mnorcsi17 (2010 Október 19)

Meddig dolgozol?


----------



## mnorcsi17 (2010 Október 19)

Te ma már letölthetsz, felléphetsz?


----------



## Kovaccs (2010 Október 19)

Csatlakozom.


----------



## mnorcsi17 (2010 Október 19)

Szia, most jöttél?


----------



## mnorcsi17 (2010 Október 19)

Téged melyik témák érdekelnének?


----------



## mnorcsi17 (2010 Október 19)

Bocsi, de munka van, majd leszek


----------



## Kovaccs (2010 Október 19)

Köszönöm, hasznos volt.


----------



## Kovaccs (2010 Október 19)




----------



## calishu (2010 Október 19)

*hozzászólás*

1


----------



## calishu (2010 Október 19)

2


----------



## calishu (2010 Október 19)

*3*

3


----------



## calishu (2010 Október 19)

4


----------



## calishu (2010 Október 19)

*5*

5


----------



## calishu (2010 Október 19)

6


----------



## calishu (2010 Október 19)

*7*

7


----------



## calishu (2010 Október 19)

8


----------



## calishu (2010 Október 19)

*9*

9


----------



## calishu (2010 Október 19)

*10*

10


----------



## Kovaccs (2010 Október 19)




----------



## calishu (2010 Október 19)

*11*

11


----------



## calishu (2010 Október 19)

*12*

12


----------



## Kovaccs (2010 Október 19)




----------



## calishu (2010 Október 19)

*13*

13


----------



## Kovaccs (2010 Október 19)




----------



## calishu (2010 Október 19)

*14*

14


----------



## Kovaccs (2010 Október 19)




----------



## calishu (2010 Október 19)

*15*

15


----------



## calishu (2010 Október 19)

*16*

:!:


----------



## calishu (2010 Október 19)

*17*

:4:


----------



## calishu (2010 Október 19)

*18*


----------



## Kovaccs (2010 Október 19)

Remek a topic.


----------



## calishu (2010 Október 19)

*19*

kiss


----------



## calishu (2010 Október 19)

*20*

na végre; a 20.


----------



## orchidea1985 (2010 Október 19)

Köszönjük...


----------



## loengrin2000 (2010 Október 19)

*20 A cel*



orchidea1985 írta:


> Köszönjük...



elso


----------



## loengrin2000 (2010 Október 19)

*20 A cel*

ketto


----------



## loengrin2000 (2010 Október 19)

harom


----------



## loengrin2000 (2010 Október 19)

loengrin2000 írta:


> harom



negy


----------



## loengrin2000 (2010 Október 19)

ot


----------



## loengrin2000 (2010 Október 19)

hat


----------



## loengrin2000 (2010 Október 19)

het


----------



## loengrin2000 (2010 Október 19)

8


----------



## loengrin2000 (2010 Október 19)

9


----------



## loengrin2000 (2010 Október 19)

10


----------



## loengrin2000 (2010 Október 19)

11


----------



## loengrin2000 (2010 Október 19)

12


----------



## loengrin2000 (2010 Október 19)

13


----------



## loengrin2000 (2010 Október 19)

14


----------



## loengrin2000 (2010 Október 19)

15


----------



## loengrin2000 (2010 Október 19)

16


----------



## loengrin2000 (2010 Október 19)

17


----------



## loengrin2000 (2010 Október 19)

18


----------



## loengrin2000 (2010 Október 19)

19


----------



## loengrin2000 (2010 Október 19)

20


----------



## janosh1 (2010 Október 19)

Nahát, hiszen itt mindenki csak számol!


----------



## janosh1 (2010 Október 19)

Na de hiszen már 6565 oldal van ebben a témában!


----------



## janosh1 (2010 Október 19)

És a 6565 oldal tele van számolással.


----------



## gomb2001 (2010 Október 19)

szép jó napot kívánok mindenkinek!


----------



## janosh1 (2010 Október 19)

Meg különféle bizarr és érdekes hozzászólásokkal...


----------



## gomb2001 (2010 Október 19)

Kisfiamnak szeretnék örömet szerezni és egyben tudását is fejleszteni. Nagyon tetszett a fóromon talált témák ezért csatlakoztam.


----------



## janosh1 (2010 Október 19)

De az nem baj, hiszen ez igy az érdekes!


----------



## janosh1 (2010 Október 19)

A fórumon talált témák miatt csatlakoztam én is!


----------



## janosh1 (2010 Október 19)

Nagyon érdekes és potenciélisan tanulságos dolgokat találtam itt.


----------



## gomb2001 (2010 Október 19)

Élek a lehetőséggel, szép jó napot kívánok


----------



## janosh1 (2010 Október 19)

8th the lucky charm!


----------



## Mcmiki (2010 Október 19)

Üdv mindenkinek!


----------



## Mcmiki (2010 Október 19)

Kellemes napot kivánok minden kedves tagnak!!!


----------



## Mcmiki (2010 Október 19)

Sziasztok!


----------



## janosh1 (2010 Október 19)

Helló, üdvözölünk a fórumon!


----------



## Mcmiki (2010 Október 19)

Nagyon örülök,hogy itt lehetek


----------



## janosh1 (2010 Október 19)

Sajnos most itt esik az igen hideg eső, úgy hogy inkább bent maradok és olvasok valami jó könyvet.


----------



## janosh1 (2010 Október 19)

Persze miután leszállok a számitógépemről.....


----------



## Mcmiki (2010 Október 19)

Hello János!


----------



## Mcmiki (2010 Október 19)

Nálunk is esik sajnos..


----------



## Mcmiki (2010 Október 19)

Rengeteg eső van mostanság!!


----------



## Mcmiki (2010 Október 19)

Itt midig ilyen kevés látogató van???


----------



## arsza (2010 Október 19)

Sok jó ötletet kaptam. Köszönöm


----------



## arsza (2010 Október 19)

Nagyon szép dolgokat láttam. Köszönöm


----------



## arsza (2010 Október 19)

Üdv. nektek mindenkinek szép napot!


----------



## sodara (2010 Október 19)

Üdvözlök mindenkit


----------



## saaan (2010 Október 19)

Köszi...


----------



## sodara (2010 Október 19)

Üdvözlök mindenkit!


----------



## sodara (2010 Október 19)

Üdvözlök mindenkit!


----------



## sodara (2010 Október 19)

?????????????????


----------



## sodara (2010 Október 19)

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sodara (2010 Október 19)

:::::::::::::::


----------



## sodara (2010 Október 19)

............


----------



## sodara (2010 Október 19)

kkkkkkk


----------



## sodara (2010 Október 19)

llllllllllllll


----------



## sodara (2010 Október 19)

éééééééééééé


----------



## sodara (2010 Október 19)

lllllllllllllllllll


----------



## arsza (2010 Október 19)

Üdvözlet mindenkinek!


----------



## sodara (2010 Október 19)

pppppppppppp


----------



## sodara (2010 Október 19)

wwwwwwwww


----------



## sodara (2010 Október 19)

ooooooooo


----------



## sodara (2010 Október 19)

rrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## sodara (2010 Október 19)

Üdv. mindenkinek


----------



## arsza (2010 Október 19)

Imádom a szép kertet.


----------



## sodara (2010 Október 19)

ááááááá


----------



## arsza (2010 Október 19)

Szép napot mindenkinek!


----------



## sodara (2010 Október 19)

ééééééééééééééé


----------



## sodara (2010 Október 19)

őőőőőőő


----------



## sodara (2010 Október 19)

tttttttttttttttt


----------



## sodara (2010 Október 19)

dddddddd


----------



## sodara (2010 Október 19)

úúúúúúúú


----------



## sodara (2010 Október 19)

áááááá


----------



## sodara (2010 Október 19)

eeeeeeee


----------



## sodara (2010 Október 19)

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## sodara (2010 Október 19)

őőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőő


----------



## sodara (2010 Október 19)

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## saaan (2010 Október 19)

Nálunk már nem esik...


----------



## saaan (2010 Október 19)

mikor lesz már tavasz...?


----------



## saaan (2010 Október 19)

pláne nyár...


----------



## Joker18 (2010 Október 19)

*hozzászólok*

nekem az 1-es hozzászólásom


----------



## Joker18 (2010 Október 19)

*2*

2


----------



## Joker18 (2010 Október 19)

*3*

3


----------



## Joker18 (2010 Október 19)

*4*

4


----------



## Joker18 (2010 Október 19)

*5*

5


----------



## Joker18 (2010 Október 19)

*6*

6


----------



## Joker18 (2010 Október 19)

*7*

7


----------



## Joker18 (2010 Október 19)

*8*

8


----------



## Joker18 (2010 Október 19)

9


----------



## Joker18 (2010 Október 19)

10


----------



## Joker18 (2010 Október 19)

11


----------



## Joker18 (2010 Október 19)

12


----------



## Joker18 (2010 Október 19)

13


----------



## Joker18 (2010 Október 19)

14


----------



## Joker18 (2010 Október 19)

15


----------



## Joker18 (2010 Október 19)

16


----------



## Joker18 (2010 Október 19)

17


----------



## Joker18 (2010 Október 19)

18


----------



## Joker18 (2010 Október 19)

19


----------



## Joker18 (2010 Október 19)

na végre 20.


----------



## Joker18 (2010 Október 19)

elvileg már megvan a 20
most mi van?


----------



## xeth004 (2010 Október 19)

Először is üdv!


----------



## xeth004 (2010 Október 19)

Másodszor: kettő


----------



## xeth004 (2010 Október 19)

három


----------



## xeth004 (2010 Október 19)

négy


----------



## xeth004 (2010 Október 19)

öt


----------



## xeth004 (2010 Október 19)

hat


----------



## xeth004 (2010 Október 19)

hét


----------



## xeth004 (2010 Október 19)

nyolc


----------



## Mcmiki (2010 Október 19)

Üdv mindenkinek!!!


----------



## xeth004 (2010 Október 19)

kilenc


----------



## xeth004 (2010 Október 19)

tíz


----------



## xeth004 (2010 Október 19)

tizenegy


----------



## xeth004 (2010 Október 19)

tizenkettő


----------



## Mcmiki (2010 Október 19)

Mi ez a számlálás xeth004?


----------



## xeth004 (2010 Október 19)

tizenhárom


----------



## xeth004 (2010 Október 19)

A kötelező 20 komment. :S


----------



## xeth004 (2010 Október 19)

Nem jó érzés csinálni, de muszáj, és ahogy látom itt nagyjából mindenki csak arra megy.


----------



## xeth004 (2010 Október 19)

Legalább most írhattam 2 mondatot is. Köszi!


----------



## xeth004 (2010 Október 19)

Vagyis már hármat.


----------



## xeth004 (2010 Október 19)

Akarom mondani négyet.


----------



## xeth004 (2010 Október 19)

Izé... ötöt..... *sóhaj*


----------



## xeth004 (2010 Október 19)

..és *húsz*.


----------



## Mcmiki (2010 Október 19)

Helló!


----------



## janosh1 (2010 Október 19)

Hát akkor Te ezt igen gyorsan lezavartad, de én inkább igy irogatok akkor néhány apróságot....


----------



## arsza (2010 Október 19)

Köszönöm a ötleteket!


----------



## janosh1 (2010 Október 19)

.... ha már sajnos igy kell számolgatni hogy aktivan hozzáfárhessünk a fórum többi részéhez is....


----------



## janosh1 (2010 Október 19)

...sajnos, de viszont akkor majd utána legalább aktivabban és kreativabban is hozzá tudunk majd járulni....


----------



## xeth004 (2010 Október 19)

Ha jöttetek volna hamarabb, válthattunk volna 20 kommentet ennek fejében. Az máris jobb, mint a számolgatás.


----------



## arsza (2010 Október 19)

Nagyon szépek.


----------



## janosh1 (2010 Október 19)

ezen fórum "rendes" használatával!


----------



## arsza (2010 Október 19)

Nagyon jó ötleteket kaptam!


----------



## mytrashsamu (2010 Október 19)

M


----------



## mytrashsamu (2010 Október 19)

I


----------



## mytrashsamu (2010 Október 19)

É


----------



## Radnótiági (2010 Október 19)

*segítég!*

Nem tudom, velem van-e a baj, de nem nagyon értem ezt a 20 hozzászólást. Hol lehet megtenni, vagy egy köszönöm gomb is annak számít?
Van ennek egyáltalán értelme?


----------



## mytrashsamu (2010 Október 19)

R


----------



## mytrashsamu (2010 Október 19)

T


----------



## mytrashsamu (2010 Október 19)

E


----------



## mytrashsamu (2010 Október 19)

L


----------



## Radnótiági (2010 Október 19)

**

Hurrá! A sajátomhoz is hozzászólhatok? szuper


----------



## mytrashsamu (2010 Október 19)

Me


----------



## Radnótiági (2010 Október 19)




----------



## mytrashsamu (2010 Október 19)

M


----------



## mytrashsamu (2010 Október 19)

Teljesen felesleges


----------



## Radnótiági (2010 Október 19)

Na, most látom, hogy mások játékába beleírtam


----------



## mytrashsamu (2010 Október 19)

Video kill radio star


----------



## mytrashsamu (2010 Október 19)

The neurologist Walter J. Freeman of Washington, DC was primarily responsible for the widespread performance of this surgery in the United States by developing the 10-minute, 
outpatient “ice pick lobotomy”. An ice pick-like instrument was inserted beneath the eyelid and over the eyeball of a patient who was rendered temporarily unconscious by electroshock. 
(The photo below from 1960 depicts the procedure performed on 12-year-old Howard Dully whose stepmother complained of the child's chronic misbehavior). 
When the instrument hit the thin orbital plate of the frontal bone, a few taps with a mallet would allow entrance into the intracranial cavity. 
The ice pick was then advanced upward, after which it was swept back and forth like a windshield wiper blade. The instrument was then extracted and 
the procedure was repeated on the opposite side. Approximately 30,000 of these procedures were performed before the medical establishment decided that it was ill-advised.


These procedures were designed to sever the connections of the brain with the prefrontal cortex. The goal was to leave patients with a degree of abulia, but with no focal deficits. 

image:
http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_JprpmGxj4qc/S9Xw2gxXXqI/AAAAAAAAA6s/bDxIztIwOS4/s1600/dully_icepick450.jpg


----------



## Radnótiági (2010 Október 19)

Mára ennyi. Holnap folyt. köv.....


----------



## mytrashsamu (2010 Október 19)

...longa vita brevis


----------



## mytrashsamu (2010 Október 19)

Ana anik are!


----------



## mytrashsamu (2010 Október 19)

Until the end of the world.


----------



## mytrashsamu (2010 Október 19)

A lobectomiát továbbra is javaslom majd - annak aki ezt a szart kitalálta.


----------



## mytrashsamu (2010 Október 19)

No brain , no problem.


----------



## mytrashsamu (2010 Október 19)

De nekem van midkettő.


----------



## mytrashsamu (2010 Október 19)

No, már csak kettő kell


----------



## mytrashsamu (2010 Október 19)

I am coming....


----------



## lehel77 (2010 Október 19)

szep napot mindenkinek


----------



## mytrashsamu (2010 Október 19)

Nem tom melyik formáját, de ezzel a huszadikkal most elértem.

Orgasm (from Greek orgasmos, from organ to mature, swell, also sexual climax) is the peak of the plateau phase of the sexual response cycle, characterized by an intense sensation of pleasure.[1][2] Experienced by males and females, orgasm is controlled by the involuntary, or autonomic, limbic system, and is accompanied by quick cycles of muscle contraction in the lower pelvic muscles, which surround the primary sexual organs and the anus.[1] Orgasms are often associated with other involuntary actions, including muscular spasms in multiple areas of the body, a general euphoric sensation and, frequently, body movements and vocalizations are expressed.

Orgasm is an autonomic physiologic response to sexual stimulation. Brain wave patterns have shown distinct changes during orgasm, which indicate the importance of the limbic system in the orgasmic response.[1] In humans, orgasms usually result from the stimulation of the penis in males and the clitoris in females.[1] Stimulation can be by self (masturbation) or by a partner (sexual intercourse, oral sex, mutual masturbation, etc.). Partners simultaneously stimulating each other's sex organs by mutual masturbation, penetrative intercourse, or other rhythmic inter-genital contact may experience simultaneous orgasms.

The period after orgasm (known as a refractory period) is often a relaxing experience, attributed to the release of the neurohormones oxytocin and prolactin.[3] Male and female brains demonstrate similar changes during orgasm (by partner controlled orgasm), with brain activity scans showing a temporary decrease in the metabolic activity of large parts of the cerebral cortex with normal or increased metabolic activity in the limbic areas of the brain.[4]
Achieving orgasm

In men, the most common way of achieving orgasm is by the stimulation of the penis; in women, it is the stimulation of the clitoris.[1][5][6][7] Such stimulation can be achieved from a variety of activities. In men, sufficient stimulation can be achieved during vaginal or anal sexual intercourse, oral sex (fellatio), or by masturbation. This is usually accompanied by ejaculation. In women, orgasm may be achieved during vaginal sexual intercourse, oral sex (cunnilingus), masturbation, or other non-penetrative sex, and may be by the use of a sensual vibrator or an erotic electrostimulation, besides other activities. Orgasm may also be achieved by stimulation of the nipples, uterus, or other erogenous zones. In addition to physical stimulation, orgasm can be achieved from psychological arousal alone, such as during dreaming (which may be a nocturnal emission).[5]

Important in sexual stimulation are internal glands, called the Skene's glands in women and the prostate in men, two homologous structures. In common use, the term G-Spot refers to these areas.
Orgasm control

Orgasm control by self, or by a partner, is managing the physical stimulation and sensation connected with the emotional and physiologic excitement levels. Through the practice of masturbation, individuals can learn to develop control of their own body's orgasmic response and timing. In partnered stimulation, either partner can control his or her own orgasmic response and timing. With mutual agreement, either partner can similarly learn to control or enhance his or her partner's orgasmic response and timing. Partner stimulation orgasm techniques referred to as mutual masturbation or orgasm control can be learned and practiced focused on either partner to refine the control of orgasmic response of the other. Partners choose which is in control or in response to the other during mutual masturbation. By learning and practice of the shared orgasmic response between partners, orgasm control can be expanded.

Orgasm control is most effectively practiced first by self masturbation, then by partnered non-simultaneous mutual masturbation. A regular practice of mutual masturbation with partner controlled orgasmic response can improve both learned orgasm control and orgasm expansiveness for any sexual interaction. Practiced orgasm control can improve male or female orgasm experience and can improve male ejaculation control. Regular practice of partnered orgasm control allows learning, refining and expanding the orgasmic response of both partners. Techniques stimulating orgasm in either gender include manual genital stroking and/or a vibrator for self stimulation in masturbation. This can be shared with a partner observing or the stimulation can be controlled by a chosen partner of any gender. An example of a safer sex consensual partner manually stroking orgasmic control technique is described in expanded orgasm. Practiced mindful orgasmic control techniques can help learning, enhancing, and extending our body's natural limbic system orgasmic response. The practice of orgasm control applies to female and male masturbation and any gender partnered combinations. Practiced orgasm control improves learned and natural orgasmic response in most sexual interactions.
Female orgasm

Discussions of female orgasm are complicated by the fact that, perhaps artificially, orgasm in women has sometimes been labeled as two different things: the clitoral orgasm and the vaginal orgasm.

The concept of vaginal orgasm as a separate phenomenon was first postulated by Sigmund Freud. In 1905, Freud stated that clitoral orgasm was purely an adolescent phenomenon, and upon reaching puberty the proper response of mature women was a change-over to vaginal orgasms, meaning orgasms without any clitoral stimulation. While Freud provided no evidence for this basic assumption, the consequences of this theory were considerable. Many women felt inadequate when they could not achieve orgasm via vaginal intercourse alone, involving little or no clitoral stimulation, as Freud's theory made man's penis central to a woman's sexual satisfaction.[8]

In contrast to Freud's thoughts, most women can only achieve orgasm through clitoral stimulation.[1][5][6][7] The clitoris surrounds the vagina somewhat like a horseshoe,[5] and has "legs" that extend along the vaginal lips back to the anus.[9] The urethral sponge runs along the "roof" of the vagina, and it can be stimulated through the vagina, but the vagina itself is considered to have no mechanism to stimulate pleasure or orgasm for women.[5] Negating clitoral legs, only one part of the clitoris, the urethral sponge, is in contact with the penis, fingers, or a dildo in the vagina. "The tip of the clitoris and the inner lips, which are also very sensitive, are not receiving direct stimulation during intercourse."[5] The Gräfenberg Spot, or G-Spot, is a small area behind the female pubic bone surrounding the urethra and accessible through the anterior wall of the vagina. The size of this spot appears to vary considerably from person to person. Such an orgasm is referred to as "vaginal," because it results from stimulation inside the vagina.

In 1966, Masters and Johnson published pivotal research about the phases of sexual stimulation.[10] Their work included women and men, and unlike Alfred Kinsey earlier (in 1948 and 1953), tried to determine the physiological stages before and after orgasm. Masters and Johnson observed that both clitoral and vaginal orgasms had the same stages of physical response. They argued that clitoral stimulation is the primary source of both kinds of orgasms.[11] Likewise, recent discoveries about the size of the clitoris show that clitoral tissue extends some considerable distance inside the body, around the vagina. This discovery may possibly invalidate any attempt to claim that clitoral orgasm and vaginal orgasm are two different things.[6] The link between the clitoris and the vagina reinforces the idea that the clitoris is the 'seat' of the female orgasm. It is now clear that clitoral tissue is far more widespread than the small visible part most people associate with the word. The main researcher of the studies, Australian urologist Dr. Helen O'Connell, asserts that this interconnected relationship is the physiological explanation for the conjectured G-Spot and experience of vaginal orgasm, taking into account the stimulation of the internal parts of the clitoris during vaginal penetration.[6] "The vaginal wall is, in fact, the clitoris," said O'Connell. "If you lift the skin off the vagina on the side walls, you get the bulbs of the clitoris – triangular, crescental masses of erectile tissue." The idea had been that the clitoris is more than just its glans – the "little hill".[6] It is possible that some women have more extensive clitoral tissues and nerves than others, and therefore whereas many women can only achieve orgasm by direct stimulation of the external parts of the clitoris, for others the stimulation of the more generalized tissues of the clitoris via intercourse may be sufficient.[6]

Women's orgasms have been estimated to last, on average, approximately 20 seconds,[12] and to consist of a series of muscular contractions in the pelvic area that includes the vagina, the uterus and the anus. For some women, on some occasions, these contractions begin soon after the woman reports that the orgasm has started and continue at intervals of about one second with initially increasing, and then reducing, intensity. In some instances, the series of regular contractions is followed by a few additional contractions or shudders at irregular intervals. In other cases, the woman reports having an orgasm, but no pelvic contractions are measured at all.[13]
Anal stimulation

In both sexes, pleasure can be derived from the nerve endings around the anus and the anus itself, such as during anal sex. The clitoris has "legs" that extend along the vaginal lips back to the anus,[9] which can increase pleasure through anal stimulation in women. Some men can achieve an orgasm through prostate stimulation alone.[14] This can result in pleasurable sensations and can lead to an orgasm in some cases. The prostate is located next to the rectum and is the larger, more developed[15] male homologue to the Skene's glands, which are believed to be connected to the female G-spot.[16] Jack Morin has claimed that "anal orgasm" has nothing to do with the prostate orgasm, although the two are often confused.[17]
Breast and nipple stimulation

In some women, stimulation of the breast area during sexual intercourse and foreplay, or just the simple act of having their breasts fondled, has created mild to intense orgasms. This is called a "breast orgasm" because it is an otherwise normal orgasm (the pelvic region), but one that is triggered from the stimulation of a woman's breast.[18] Most women do not experience this effect when the breasts are stimulated. According to one study that questioned 213 women, 29% of them had experienced a breast orgasm at one time or another.[19] An orgasm is believed to occur in part because of the hormone oxytocin, which is produced in the body during sexual excitement and arousal. It has also been shown that oxytocin is produced when a man or woman's nipples are stimulated and become erect.[20]
Spontaneous orgasms

Orgasms can be spontaneous, seeming to occur with no direct stimulation. Occasionally, orgasms can occur during sexual dreams (see nocturnal emission).

The first orgasm of this type was reported among people who had spinal cord injury (SCI). Although SCI very often leads to loss of certain sensations and altered self-perception, a person with this disturbance is not deprived of sexual feelings such as sexual arousal and erotic desires. Thus some individuals are able to initiate orgasm by mere mental stimulation.

Some non-sexual activity may result in a spontaneous orgasm. The best example of such activity is a release of tension that unintentionally involves slight genital stimulation, like rubbing of the seat of the bicycle against genitals during riding, exercising, when pelvic muscles are tightened.

It was also discovered that some anti-depressant drugs may provoke spontaneous climax as a side effect.[21] There is no accurate data for how many patients who were on treatment with antidepressant drugs experienced spontaneous orgasm, as most were unwilling to acknowledge the fact.
Involuntary orgasms

Orgasms can happen as the result of forced sexual contact as during rape or sexual assault, and are often associated with feelings of shame caused by internalization of victim-blaming attitudes.[22][23] The incidence of those who experience unsolicited sexual contact and experience orgasm is very low, though possibly underreported due to shame or embarrassment. Involuntary orgasms can happen regardless of gender.[24]
Multiple orgasms

In some cases, women, or less often men,[25] either do not have a refractory period or have a very short one and thus can experience a second orgasm, and perhaps further ones, soon after the first. After the first, subsequent climaxes may be stronger or more pleasurable as the stimulation accumulates. For some women, their clitoris and nipples are very sensitive after climax, making additional stimulation initially painful.

It is possible for a man to have an orgasm without ejaculation (dry orgasm) or to ejaculate without reaching orgasm. Some men have reported having multiple consecutive orgasms, particularly without ejaculation. Males who experience dry orgasms can often produce multiple orgasms, as the refractory period is reduced.[26] Some males are able to masturbate for hours at a time, achieving orgasm many times.[26] Some men have been multiorgasmic since they can recall, while others have learned to achieve multiple orgasms.[25] In recent years, a number of books have described various techniques to achieve multiple orgasms. Most multi-orgasmic men (and their partners) report that refraining from ejaculation results in a far more energetic post-orgasm state.[27] Additionally, some men have also reported that this can produce more powerful ejaculatory orgasms when they choose to have them.

One technique is to put pressure on the perineum, about halfway between the scrotum and the anus, just before ejaculating to prevent ejaculation. This can, however, lead to retrograde ejaculation, i.e., redirecting semen into the urinary bladder rather than through the urethra to the outside. It may also cause long term damage due to the pressure put on the nerves and blood vessels in the perineum, akin to that reported by some males who ride bicycles with narrow seats for extended periods.[citation needed] Men who have had prostate or bladder surgery, for whatever reason, may also experience dry orgasms because of retrograde ejaculation.

Other techniques are analogous to reports by multi-orgasmic women indicating that they must relax and "let go" to experience multiple orgasms. These techniques involve mental and physical controls over pre-ejaculatory vasocongestion and emissions, rather than ejaculatory contractions or forced retention as above. Anecdotally, successful implementation of these techniques can result in continuous or multiple "full-body" orgasms.[28] Gentle digital stimulation of the prostate, seminal vesicles, and vas deferens provides erogenous pleasure that sustains intense emissions orgasms for some men. Some sexual aids are designed with the primary intention to stimulate the prostate.[citation needed]

Many men who began masturbation or other sexual activity prior to puberty report having been able to achieve multiple non-ejaculatory orgasms. Some evidence indicates that orgasms of men before puberty are qualitatively similar to the "normal" female experience of orgasm, suggesting that hormonal changes during puberty have a strong influence on the character of male orgasm.[29]

A number of studies have pointed to the hormone prolactin as the likely cause of male refractory period. Because of this, there is currently an experimental interest in drugs which inhibit prolactin, such as cabergoline (also known as Cabeser, or Dostinex). Anecdotal reports on cabergoline suggest it may be able to eliminate the refractory period altogether, allowing men to experience multiple ejaculatory orgasms in rapid succession. At least one scientific study supports these claims.[30] Cabergoline is a hormone-altering drug and has many potential side effects. It has not been approved for treating sexual dysfunction. Another possible reason may be an increased infusion of the hormone oxytocin. Furthermore, it is believed that the amount by which oxytocin is increased may affect the length of each refractory period.

A scientific study to successfully document natural, fully ejaculatory, multiple orgasms in an adult man was conducted at Rutgers University in 1995. During the study, six fully ejaculatory orgasms were experienced in 36 minutes, with no apparent refractory period.[31] It can also be said that in some cases, the refractory period can be reduced or even eliminated through the course of puberty and on into adulthood. Later, P. Haake et al. observed a single male individual producing multiple orgasms without elevated prolactin response.[32]
Definitions of "orgasm"

Definitions of 'orgasm' vary, and there is no consensus on how to consistently classify it.[33] There were listed at least twenty-six definitions of orgasm.[34]

There is some debate whether certain types of sexual sensation should be accurately classified as 'orgasm', including female orgasms caused by G-spot stimulation alone, and the demonstration of extended or continuous orgasms lasting several minutes or even an hour.[35] The question centers around clinical definition of orgasm.

Orgasm is usually defined in a clinical context strictly by the muscular contractions involved, and also by characteristic patterns of change in heart rate, blood pressure, and often respiration rate and depth.[10] But this way of viewing, orgasm is merely physiological, while there are also psychological, endocrinological, and neurological definitions of 'orgasm'.[33]

In these and similar cases, the sensations experienced are subjective and do not necessarily involve the involuntary contractions characteristic of orgasm. However, the sensations in both sexes are extremely pleasurable and are often felt throughout the body, causing a mental state that is often described as transcendental, and with vasocongestion and associated pleasure comparable to that of a full contractionary orgasm. For example, modern findings support distinction between ejaculation and male orgasm.[34]

For this reason, there are views on both sides as to whether these can be accurately defined as orgasms.
Evolutionary function of orgasms

Male orgasms that expel sperm from the body into the vagina during intercourse may result in conception. Evolutionary biologists have several hypotheses about the role, if any, of the female orgasm in the reproductive process. In 1967, Desmond Morris first suggested in his popular-science book The Naked Ape that female orgasm evolved to encourage physical intimacy with a male partner and help reinforce the pair bond. Morris suggested that the relative difficulty in achieving female orgasm, in comparison to the male's, might be favorable in Darwinian evolution by leading the female to select mates who bear qualities like patience, care, imagination, intelligence, as opposed to qualities like size and aggression, which pertain to mate selection in other primates. Such advantageous qualities thereby become accentuated within the species, driven by the differences between male and female orgasm. If males were motivated by, and taken to the point of, orgasm in the same way as females, those advantageous qualities would not be needed, since self-interest would be enough.

Morris also proposed that orgasm might facilitate conception by exhausting the female and keeping her horizontal, thus preventing the sperm from leaking out. This possibility, sometimes called the "Poleax Hypothesis" or the "Knockout Hypothesis," is now considered highly doubtful. A number of feminists[who?] see this as misogynistic, as it favours the concept of sex as female subjugation.

Other theories are based on the idea that the female orgasm might increase fertility. For example, the 30% reduction in size of the vagina could help clench onto the penis (much like, or perhaps caused by, the pubococcygeus muscles), which would make it more stimulating for the male (thus ensuring faster or more voluminous ejaculation). The British biologists Baker and Bellis have suggested that the female orgasm may have an "upsuck" action (similar to the esophagus' ability to swallow when upside down), resulting in the retaining of favorable sperm and making conception more likely.[36] They posited a role of female orgasm in sperm competition.

A 1994 Learning Channel documentary on sex had fiber optic cameras inside the vagina of a woman while she had sexual intercourse. During her orgasm, her pelvic muscles contracted and her cervix repeatedly dipped into a pool of semen in the vaginal fornix, as if to ensure that sperm would proceed by the external orifice of the uterus, making conception more likely.[37] Elisabeth Lloyd has criticized the accompanying narration of this film clip which describes it as an example of "Sperm Upsuck", saying that it depicted normal contractions during a uterine orgasm, which have not been shown to have any effect on fertility.[38]

The observation that women tend to reach orgasm more easily when they are ovulating suggests that it is tied to increasing fertility.[39]

Other biologists surmise that the orgasm simply serves to motivate sex, thus increasing the rate of reproduction, which would be selected for during evolution. Since males typically reach orgasms faster than females, it potentially encourages a female's desire to engage in intercourse more frequently, increasing the likelihood of conception.


----------



## sztárkókler (2010 Október 19)

Köszi!


----------



## noti (2010 Október 19)

Szuper, alig varom


----------



## sztárkókler (2010 Október 19)

http://www.canadahun.com/forum/images/smilies/icon_razz.gif


----------



## rokoszlp (2010 Október 19)

*Jelentett elem*

köszi az ötletet. már ök kiváncsi lennék erre az oldalra dehát


----------



## noti (2010 Október 19)

igyekezem belepni


----------



## noti (2010 Október 19)

haliho


----------



## noti (2010 Október 19)

KOszi


----------



## saaan (2010 Október 19)

január


----------



## saaan (2010 Október 19)

február


----------



## saaan (2010 Október 19)

március


----------



## saaan (2010 Október 19)

április


----------



## saaan (2010 Október 19)

május


----------



## saaan (2010 Október 19)

június


----------



## saaan (2010 Október 19)

július


----------



## saaan (2010 Október 19)

augusztus


----------



## saaan (2010 Október 19)

szeptember


----------



## saaan (2010 Október 19)

rokktóber


----------



## saaan (2010 Október 19)

november


----------



## saaan (2010 Október 19)

december


----------



## saaan (2010 Október 19)

2010


----------



## saaan (2010 Október 19)

2011


----------



## saaan (2010 Október 19)

2012


----------



## saaan (2010 Október 19)

2013


----------



## bubu1980 (2010 Október 19)

2015


----------



## bubu1980 (2010 Október 19)

2016


----------



## bubu1980 (2010 Október 19)

2017


----------



## bubu1980 (2010 Október 19)

2018


----------



## bubu1980 (2010 Október 19)

2019


----------



## bubu1980 (2010 Október 19)

2020


----------



## vadbarom (2010 Október 19)

egy


----------



## vadbarom (2010 Október 19)

kettő


----------



## vadbarom (2010 Október 19)

három


----------



## vadbarom (2010 Október 19)

négy


----------



## bubu1980 (2010 Október 19)

2021


----------



## vadbarom (2010 Október 19)

öt


----------



## bubu1980 (2010 Október 19)

2022


----------



## vadbarom (2010 Október 19)

hat


----------



## bubu1980 (2010 Október 19)

2023


----------



## vadbarom (2010 Október 19)

hét


----------



## bubu1980 (2010 Október 19)

2024


----------



## vadbarom (2010 Október 19)

nyolc


----------



## bubu1980 (2010 Október 19)

2025


----------



## bubu1980 (2010 Október 19)

2026


----------



## vadbarom (2010 Október 19)

kilenc


----------



## bubu1980 (2010 Október 19)

2027


----------



## vadbarom (2010 Október 19)

tíz


----------



## bubu1980 (2010 Október 19)

2028


----------



## vadbarom (2010 Október 19)

tizenegy


----------



## bubu1980 (2010 Október 19)

2029


----------



## bubu1980 (2010 Október 19)

2030


----------



## vadbarom (2010 Október 19)

tizenkettő


----------



## vadbarom (2010 Október 19)

tizenhárom


----------



## bubu1980 (2010 Október 19)

2031


----------



## vadbarom (2010 Október 19)

tizennégy


----------



## vadbarom (2010 Október 19)

tizenöt


----------



## vadbarom (2010 Október 19)

tizenhat


----------



## bubu1980 (2010 Október 19)

2032


----------



## vadbarom (2010 Október 19)

tizenhét


----------



## bubu1980 (2010 Október 19)

2033


----------



## vadbarom (2010 Október 19)

tizennyolc


----------



## bubu1980 (2010 Október 19)

2034


----------



## vadbarom (2010 Október 19)

tizenkilenc


----------



## bubu1980 (2010 Október 19)

2035


----------



## vadbarom (2010 Október 19)

húsz


----------



## bubu1980 (2010 Október 19)

2036


----------



## vadbarom (2010 Október 19)

na mivan mivan? Nem jött be?


----------



## noti (2010 Október 19)

ez szuper


----------



## noti (2010 Október 19)

esik az eso


----------



## noti (2010 Október 19)

sut a nap


----------



## noti (2010 Október 19)

fujj a szel


----------



## noti (2010 Október 19)

remelem meg van az elegendo hozzaszolasom


----------



## csalamádé (2010 Október 19)

Üdvözlök mindenkit Hajósról!


----------



## monky (2010 Október 19)

Sziasztok!


----------



## monky (2010 Október 19)

Én is a húsz hozzászólást fogom itt összegyűjteni. Kerestem egy könyvet a neten és benneteket dobott ki elsőre a gugli. Természetesen, ha én is tudok bárkinek segíteni bármit cserébe, meg fogom tenni.


----------



## monky (2010 Október 19)

Tehát:18...


----------



## monky (2010 Október 19)

17...


----------



## monky (2010 Október 19)

16...


----------



## monky (2010 Október 19)

15...


----------



## monky (2010 Október 19)

14...


----------



## monky (2010 Október 19)

13...


----------



## monky (2010 Október 19)

12...


----------



## monky (2010 Október 19)

11...


----------



## monky (2010 Október 19)

10...


----------



## monky (2010 Október 19)

9...


----------



## monky (2010 Október 19)

8...


----------



## monky (2010 Október 19)

7...


----------



## monky (2010 Október 19)

6...


----------



## monky (2010 Október 19)

5...


----------



## monky (2010 Október 19)

4...


----------



## monky (2010 Október 19)

3...


----------



## monky (2010 Október 19)

2...


----------



## monky (2010 Október 19)

1...
Köszönöm szépen!


----------



## nyuszilány65 (2010 Október 19)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


Köszönjük szépen!!!


----------



## nyuszilány65 (2010 Október 19)

nyuszilány65 írta:


> köszönjük szépen!!!


19


----------



## nyuszilány65 (2010 Október 19)

18


----------



## nyuszilány65 (2010 Október 19)

17


----------



## nyuszilány65 (2010 Október 19)

16


----------



## nyuszilány65 (2010 Október 19)

15


----------



## nyuszilány65 (2010 Október 19)

14


----------



## nyuszilány65 (2010 Október 19)

13


----------



## nyuszilány65 (2010 Október 19)

12


----------



## nyuszilány65 (2010 Október 19)

11


----------



## sazsofi (2010 Október 19)

Sziasztok!


----------



## sazsofi (2010 Október 19)

megpróbálom gyorsan összegyűjteni a 20 hozzászólást


----------



## sazsofi (2010 Október 19)




----------



## sazsofi (2010 Október 19)

annyi sok szép dolog van itt a fórumban


----------



## sazsofi (2010 Október 19)

még 11


----------



## sazsofi (2010 Október 19)

10


----------



## sazsofi (2010 Október 19)

9


----------



## sazsofi (2010 Október 19)

8


----------



## sazsofi (2010 Október 19)

7


----------



## nyuszilány65 (2010 Október 19)

10


----------



## sazsofi (2010 Október 19)

6


----------



## sazsofi (2010 Október 19)

5


----------



## sazsofi (2010 Október 19)

4


----------



## nyuszilány65 (2010 Október 19)

Hajrá sazsofi
11


----------



## sazsofi (2010 Október 19)

3


----------



## sazsofi (2010 Október 19)

2-0


----------



## sazsofi (2010 Október 19)

1


----------



## Vamonosz (2010 Október 19)

Üdvözletem minden kedves fórumozónak!


----------



## sazsofi (2010 Október 19)

azt hiszem megvan


----------



## Vamonosz (2010 Október 19)

Nem akartam,hogy úgy fessen mintha csak a letöltések miatt regiztem volna, de vannak olyan kedvenceim amiket sehol máshol nem lelek csak itt.


----------



## 1d2D3d (2010 Október 19)

Abigel573 írta:


> Kreáltam egy mindegy mit ír be szóláncot a kezdőknek... azt se használják...
> Talán túl egyszerű.


talánhttp://canadahun.com/forum/images/smilies/love-smiley-024.gif


----------



## nyuszilány65 (2010 Október 19)

vagyis 9


----------



## 1d2D3d (2010 Október 19)

Abigel573 írta:


> Kreáltam egy mindegy mit ír be szóláncot a kezdőknek... azt se használják...
> Talán túl egyszerű.


http://www.canadahun.com/forum/images/smilies/icon_wink.gif
igen


----------



## nyuszilány65 (2010 Október 19)

8


----------



## Vamonosz (2010 Október 19)

Jó lenne ,ha minél hamarabb összejönne a 20 hozzászólás.)


----------



## Vamonosz (2010 Október 19)

3 már megvan


----------



## nyuszilány65 (2010 Október 19)

7


----------



## nyuszilány65 (2010 Október 19)

6


----------



## Vamonosz (2010 Október 19)

lassú lett a gépem. 5


----------



## nyuszilány65 (2010 Október 19)

5


----------



## Vamonosz (2010 Október 19)

mi az kilövéshez készülődünk?


----------



## Vamonosz (2010 Október 19)

szépen alakul


----------



## Vamonosz (2010 Október 19)

de még azért elég kárcsú


----------



## Vamonosz (2010 Október 19)

8


----------



## Vamonosz (2010 Október 19)

jé??!!!már kilenc!


----------



## Vamonosz (2010 Október 19)

félidőhöz érkeztem


----------



## Vamonosz (2010 Október 19)

eleven


----------



## nyuszilány65 (2010 Október 19)

4


----------



## Vamonosz (2010 Október 19)

nekem 8,hogy máris 12


----------



## Vamonosz (2010 Október 19)

ki előre,ki hátra felé számol


----------



## nyuszilány65 (2010 Október 19)

3


----------



## Vamonosz (2010 Október 19)

és mindjárt itt a 15


----------



## Vamonosz (2010 Október 19)

neked 2,nekem 16


----------



## nyuszilány65 (2010 Október 19)

na már2


----------



## Vamonosz (2010 Október 19)

nyuszilány nemsokára végez


----------



## Vamonosz (2010 Október 19)

3


----------



## nyuszilány65 (2010 Október 19)

ááá valami nem volt jóóó
szóval 00000000


----------



## Vamonosz (2010 Október 19)

én is visszafelé kedtem számolni


----------



## Vamonosz (2010 Október 19)

talán 1?


----------



## nyuszilány65 (2010 Október 19)

Igen Vamonosz
csak kicsit elszámoltam magam
bevan lassulva a gép azt nem tudtam mikor melyiket küldte el!!!!
Hajrá nektek is!!!!


----------



## Vamonosz (2010 Október 19)

próba cseresznye


----------



## nyuszilány65 (2010 Október 19)

Jó kis oldal ez!!!!


----------



## Vamonosz (2010 Október 19)

oldalt, a neved mellett látod a hozzászólások számát


----------



## Vamonosz (2010 Október 19)

üzenet formájában


----------



## nyuszilány65 (2010 Október 19)

egy idő után rájöttem..de akkor már mindegy volt!!!


----------



## nyuszilány65 (2010 Október 19)

de azért köszönöm
neked jó töltögetést!


----------



## Vamonosz (2010 Október 19)

nem mükszikés nem tudom miért nem??!!!


----------



## nyuszilány65 (2010 Október 19)

az jóó mert nekem se!!!!
rákattintok arra amit leakarok húzni, erre kiírja azt a szar hiba izét, hogy gyüjtsé 20 üzit!!!!


----------



## nyuszilány65 (2010 Október 19)

az jóó mert nekem se!!!!
rákattintok arra amit leakarok húzni, erre kiírja azt a szar hiba izét, hogy gyüjtsé 20 üzit!!!!


----------



## medland (2010 Október 19)

sziasztok


----------



## Testvérke (2010 Október 19)

Sziasztok! Nagyon jó ez az oldal!


----------



## Testvérke (2010 Október 19)

Ma végre regisztráltam, nagyon örülök, hogy rátok találtam.


----------



## Testvérke (2010 Október 19)

Klassz ez az oldal!


----------



## tanna77 (2010 Október 19)

Sziasztok! Nagyon sok jó dolog van ezen az oldalon.


----------



## tanna77 (2010 Október 19)

Gyűjtöm a 20 üzenetet!


----------



## Farek1 (2010 Október 19)

Üdv Mindenkinek! Szeretnék zenei alapokat letölteni. Segítségeteket kérem! Köszönöm!


----------



## tanna77 (2010 Október 19)

Remélem nem sokára színezheti a kis fiam a kifestőket!


----------



## tanna77 (2010 Október 19)

Van még valaki ilyenkor ébren?


----------



## pomo (2010 Október 19)

Sziasztok!!!


----------



## meredekenfelfele (2010 Október 20)

*Jelen*

Jelen


----------



## meredekenfelfele (2010 Október 20)

*Jelen 2*

No ez már a második, gyűlik ez


----------



## meredekenfelfele (2010 Október 20)

*Jelen 3*

3.


----------



## meredekenfelfele (2010 Október 20)

*Jelen 4*

4


----------



## meredekenfelfele (2010 Október 20)

*Jelen 5*

Már az ötödik, jó kis kitartás teszt


----------



## meredekenfelfele (2010 Október 20)

*Jelen 6*

6, halad


----------



## meredekenfelfele (2010 Október 20)

*Jelen 7*

7, megy ez, nézd


----------



## meredekenfelfele (2010 Október 20)

*Jelen 8*

8, ó de jó


----------



## meredekenfelfele (2010 Október 20)

*Jelen 9*

9,


----------



## meredekenfelfele (2010 Október 20)

*Jelen 10*

10, nem adom fel


----------



## meredekenfelfele (2010 Október 20)

*Jelen 11*

11, nem adom fel


----------



## meredekenfelfele (2010 Október 20)

*Jelen 12*

12, egy meg kettő


----------



## meredekenfelfele (2010 Október 20)

*Jelen 13*

13, 1 meg három


----------



## meredekenfelfele (2010 Október 20)

*Jelen 14*

14, 1 meg négy


----------



## meredekenfelfele (2010 Október 20)

*Jelen 15*

15, a finis jön


----------



## meredekenfelfele (2010 Október 20)

*Jelen 16*

16, hamarosan jön a gong


----------



## meredekenfelfele (2010 Október 20)

*Jelen 17*

17, halad és halad


----------



## meredekenfelfele (2010 Október 20)

*Jelen 18*

18, igeeen


----------



## meredekenfelfele (2010 Október 20)

*Jelen 19*

19, édes a cél közelsége


----------



## meredekenfelfele (2010 Október 20)

*Jelen 20*

20, és megcsináltam összehoztam!
Köszönöm


----------



## tinche666 (2010 Október 20)

*1*

jajj de jo hogy van ijen


----------



## tinche666 (2010 Október 20)

*2*

angol nyelvu konyveket is lehet feltolteni ??


----------



## tinche666 (2010 Október 20)

*3*

nekem mozillan katasztrofalisan mukodik ez a forum


----------



## tinche666 (2010 Október 20)

4 talan ebben is sikerul


----------



## tinche666 (2010 Október 20)

5 huhu hat ez a gyors valaszkuldes egesz jol mukodik


----------



## tinche666 (2010 Október 20)

6 na megy ez szepen


----------



## tinche666 (2010 Október 20)

7 egessz jol haladok


----------



## tinche666 (2010 Október 20)

8 na most meg ez a 20 masodperces varakozas is


----------



## tinche666 (2010 Október 20)

9 na kezdek mar kifogyni az otletekbol de azert valamit irni kell hogy muljon az ido is


----------



## tinche666 (2010 Október 20)

10 na a 9 -essel egesz jol elvoltam meg az ido is letelt


----------



## tinche666 (2010 Október 20)

11 mar alig varom hogy elkezdjem a downloadolast meghozza az ezoterikus reszlegben


----------



## tinche666 (2010 Október 20)

12 haladunk egesz jol meg csak 8 maradt hatra talan meg lesz valami otletem irogatasra


----------



## tinche666 (2010 Október 20)

13 a szerencse szamom nem is rossz bizony 
hu talaltam rengeteg jo angol konyvet a 4shared-on


----------



## tinche666 (2010 Október 20)

14 most meg mit irjak uristen ez a 6594 oldal


----------



## tinche666 (2010 Október 20)

15 ezzel eggyutt meg 6 maradt hatra na csak azt is meg megcsinaljuk 
nemde


----------



## tinche666 (2010 Október 20)

16 megyeget ez


----------



## tinche666 (2010 Október 20)

17 hu de jo oldal a filmek a neten


----------



## tinche666 (2010 Október 20)

18 a mesek a neten se teszta


----------



## tinche666 (2010 Október 20)

19 nem is igaz mar az utolso elottihez ertem


----------



## tinche666 (2010 Október 20)

20 hurrrrrrrrrrrrraaaaaaaaaaaaaaa vegggggggggreeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## tinche666 (2010 Október 20)

21 ez nem igaz mar megvan a 20 es meg mindeg nem enged downloadolni


----------



## zolnici (2010 Október 20)

Köszi,szuper vagy.kiss


----------



## konyal111 (2010 Október 20)

Sziasztok!
Még új vagyok és ritkán jutok netközelbe!
Remélem hamarosan találok beszélgető partnert!
Üdv
Katka


----------



## konyal111 (2010 Október 20)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


:grin:
hogyan tudok valakivel levelezni


----------



## konyal111 (2010 Október 20)

segítség


----------



## konyal111 (2010 Október 20)

Fog itt még ma valaki válaszolni


----------



## konyal111 (2010 Október 20)

abc


----------



## konyal111 (2010 Október 20)

crossstitch


----------



## konyal111 (2010 Október 20)

http://cross-stitchers-club.com/


----------



## konyal111 (2010 Október 20)

www.hit.hu


----------



## konyal111 (2010 Október 20)

http://kertbirodalom.hu/


----------



## konyal111 (2010 Október 20)

jó játékot


----------



## konyal111 (2010 Október 20)

http://www.enkicsitanyam.hu/


----------



## konyal111 (2010 Október 20)

jó játékot kívánok


----------



## konyal111 (2010 Október 20)

már csak6


----------



## konyal111 (2010 Október 20)

már csak 5


----------



## konyal111 (2010 Október 20)

már csak 4


----------



## konyal111 (2010 Október 20)

már csak3 hiányzik


----------



## konyal111 (2010 Október 20)

2


----------



## konyal111 (2010 Október 20)

1


----------



## konyal111 (2010 Október 20)

köszönöm megvan?????????????


----------



## konyal111 (2010 Október 20)




----------



## konyal111 (2010 Október 20)

*segítség*

tud itt segíteni valaki nekem?


----------



## bagira11 (2010 Október 20)

hát én is itt vagyok


----------



## bagira11 (2010 Október 20)

még sok kell


----------



## bagira11 (2010 Október 20)

hát nem szép az élet


----------



## bagira11 (2010 Október 20)

én nem tudok segíteni


----------



## bagira11 (2010 Október 20)

sokan vannak itt


----------



## bagira11 (2010 Október 20)

jelen vagyok


----------



## mercur79 (2010 Október 20)

*1*

1


----------



## mercur79 (2010 Október 20)

2


----------



## bagira11 (2010 Október 20)

hát látom még jöttek ide


----------



## bagira11 (2010 Október 20)

1


----------



## bagira11 (2010 Október 20)

2


----------



## bagira11 (2010 Október 20)

34


----------



## bagira11 (2010 Október 20)

15


----------



## bagira11 (2010 Október 20)

56


----------



## bagira11 (2010 Október 20)

hát már csak 1 van


----------



## bagira11 (2010 Október 20)

és meg van


----------



## 1d2D3d (2010 Október 20)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


Köszönöm szépen a lehetőséget!


----------



## 1d2D3d (2010 Október 20)

Abigel573 írta:


> Kreáltam egy mindegy mit ír be szóláncot a kezdőknek... azt se használják...
> Talán túl egyszerű.


Talán annyira egyszerű mint minden az életben!


----------



## 1d2D3d (2010 Október 20)

Melitta írta:


> 7, sziasztokkiss



Neked is nagyon szép napot kivánok!


----------



## panaszos (2010 Október 20)

1


----------



## panaszos (2010 Október 20)

2


----------



## panaszos (2010 Október 20)

3


----------



## panaszos (2010 Október 20)

4


----------



## panaszos (2010 Október 20)

5


----------



## panaszos (2010 Október 20)

6


----------



## 1d2D3d (2010 Október 20)

1valaky írta:


> szuper vagykiss



http://www.canadahun.com/forum/images/icons/icon7.gif


----------



## panaszos (2010 Október 20)

7


----------



## panaszos (2010 Október 20)

8


----------



## 1d2D3d (2010 Október 20)

Köszönöm a segítséget!!!


----------



## panaszos (2010 Október 20)

9


----------



## 1d2D3d (2010 Október 20)

1


----------



## panaszos (2010 Október 20)

10


----------



## panaszos (2010 Október 20)

11


----------



## 1d2D3d (2010 Október 20)

1valaky írta:


> szuper vagykiss



Örülök ,hogy megtaláltam ezt az oldalt!!!


----------



## panaszos (2010 Október 20)

12


----------



## panaszos (2010 Október 20)

13


----------



## panaszos (2010 Október 20)

14


----------



## 1d2D3d (2010 Október 20)

2


----------



## panaszos (2010 Október 20)

15


----------



## panaszos (2010 Október 20)

16


----------



## panaszos (2010 Október 20)

17


----------



## 1d2D3d (2010 Október 20)

"Az élet néha nagyon egyszerűnek látszik..."


----------



## panaszos (2010 Október 20)

18


----------



## panaszos (2010 Október 20)

19


----------



## 1d2D3d (2010 Október 20)

Mindenkinek köszönöm az önzetlen segítséget ma ez igen ritka!


----------



## panaszos (2010 Október 20)

20


----------



## 1d2D3d (2010 Október 20)

14


----------



## panaszos (2010 Október 20)

21


----------



## 1d2D3d (2010 Október 20)

15


----------



## 1d2D3d (2010 Október 20)

"Az élet néha nagyon egyszerűnek látszik..."Lehet , hogy pont ettől olyan szép"


----------



## 1d2D3d (2010 Október 20)

Wulfi írta:


> Köszi, Melitta! kiss



nagyon köszönöm!


----------



## 1d2D3d (2010 Október 20)

durcy írta:


> Nagyon segitö kész vagy de ilyen egy jó moderator.kiss



A segítő emberek mindig szerethetők!!!


----------



## 1d2D3d (2010 Október 20)

Melitta írta:


> 7, sziasztokkiss



Szia Neked is nagyon szép napot!


----------



## 1d2D3d (2010 Október 20)

Kalaman írta:


> hello mindenki!



http://www.canadahun.com/forum/images/icons/icon7.gif


----------



## 1d2D3d (2010 Október 20)

21


----------



## 1d2D3d (2010 Október 20)

Mégegyszer köszönöm szépen! További szép napot!!


----------



## huncutkaovi (2010 Október 20)

Az ovim nevében írok. Itt az első bejegyzés: Minden jót az oldalnak,és látogatóinak! Irány a szójátékok!!!! Ildikó


----------



## vad5 (2010 Október 20)

Szeretnék beköszönni. Ahoj.


----------



## vad5 (2010 Október 20)

Hajtok a 20 hozzászolásra.


----------



## vad5 (2010 Október 20)

Minden jót.


----------



## vad5 (2010 Október 20)

Szép napot


----------



## vad5 (2010 Október 20)

Sok sikert a vizsgázoknak


----------



## HorvyTM (2010 Október 20)

Sziasztok!


----------



## vad5 (2010 Október 20)

Ahoj.


----------



## vad5 (2010 Október 20)

Ahoj. Szép napot mindenkinek.


----------



## HorvyTM (2010 Október 20)

Köv héten a fősulisoknak végre szünet lesz


----------



## vad5 (2010 Október 20)

Szevasztok.


----------



## HorvyTM (2010 Október 20)

végre egy kis pihenés


----------



## vad5 (2010 Október 20)

Már csak 8 kell


----------



## vad5 (2010 Október 20)

A szerencse forgandó a becsület állandó.


----------



## HorvyTM (2010 Október 20)

melót és sulit is egyszerre tolni már meredekebb


----------



## vad5 (2010 Október 20)

Jobb ma egy tuzok mint holnap egy veréb


----------



## vad5 (2010 Október 20)

Szép esős napunk lesz


----------



## HorvyTM (2010 Október 20)

de ki lehet bírni


----------



## vad5 (2010 Október 20)

Köszönet a feltöltök munkájáért


----------



## HorvyTM (2010 Október 20)

főleg ha szereted csinálni azt, amit dolgozol


----------



## vad5 (2010 Október 20)

Jó ez az oldal bár a keresésen lehetne javítani.


----------



## vad5 (2010 Október 20)

A szó elszáll az írás megmarad


----------



## vad5 (2010 Október 20)

Ma egy jó napot kívánok mindenkinek


----------



## vad5 (2010 Október 20)

A felhők felett mindig ott van a nap hogy süsön ezt az esőben se feled


----------



## jgyx (2010 Október 20)

*egy*

Sziasztok
egy


----------



## jgyx (2010 Október 20)

*szép napot nindenkinek*

szép napot nindenkinek


----------



## jgyx (2010 Október 20)

*Most még reggel van - jó reggelt*

Most még reggel van - jó reggelt


----------



## HorvyTM (2010 Október 20)

jelen


----------



## jgyx (2010 Október 20)

*De nemsokára nappal - jó napot*

De nemsokára nappal - jó napot


----------



## jgyx (2010 Október 20)

*Nem akarok orosz vizumot (még nem )*

Nem akarok orosz vizumot (még nem), talán egyszer ...


----------



## jgyx (2010 Október 20)

*A titkokara sem vagyok kiváncsi...*

... mert tudom a titkot


----------



## HorvyTM (2010 Október 20)

Hy All!


----------



## jgyx (2010 Október 20)

*Hahó itt a tenger*

Hahó itt a tenger, vagy nem is


----------



## jgyx (2010 Október 20)

*Hol marad a reklám?*

Mi van már nincs reklám ?


----------



## jgyx (2010 Október 20)

*Hát most sem volt...*

reklám


----------



## jgyx (2010 Október 20)

*... vagy mégis de nem láttam ...*

... vagy mégis de nem láttam ...


----------



## jgyx (2010 Október 20)

*De nem, mégsem volt*

reklám


----------



## jgyx (2010 Október 20)

*Na itt megy egy ujabb*

karakterlánc


----------



## jgyx (2010 Október 20)

*ja, ez a jelenlét iív*

OK jelen vagyok


----------



## jgyx (2010 Október 20)

*Na csak azért,*

.. itt van az orosz vizum,


----------



## jgyx (2010 Október 20)

*... most sem*

akarok orosz vizumot ...


----------



## jgyx (2010 Október 20)

*aha itt van*

a kivádorlás Ausztráliába ...


----------



## jgyx (2010 Október 20)

*.... de most ez se*

érdekel.


----------



## jgyx (2010 Október 20)

*Na még*

Mit na még


----------



## jgyx (2010 Október 20)

*Hát ...*

.. kitölteni a jelenléti ívet


----------



## jgyx (2010 Október 20)

*Igen*

Jelentem itt vagyok


----------



## jgyx (2010 Október 20)

*Hol is*

vagyok ?


----------



## jgyx (2010 Október 20)

*Hát nem sikerült*

Na majd próbálkozunk később


----------



## korhatar (2010 Október 20)

Sziasztok


----------



## evkee (2010 Október 20)

de várom már hogy töltögethessek mintákat


----------



## mercur79 (2010 Október 20)

hogy itt milyen sokan vannak...


----------



## mercur79 (2010 Október 20)

és csak egyre többen lesznek


----------



## meteora84 (2010 Október 20)

*hello*

Sziasztok. Igen szeretném megkérdezni hogyan szedhetek össze 20 hozzászólást. Kellene pár dolog az oldalról. Sok hasznos infó van itt.


----------



## mercur79 (2010 Október 20)

a hozzászólások csak gyűlnek gyűlnek


----------



## mercur79 (2010 Október 20)

több mint 6600 oldal


----------



## mercur79 (2010 Október 20)

mind rövidek


----------



## mercur79 (2010 Október 20)

és mindenkitől épp húsz


----------



## mercur79 (2010 Október 20)

a többi néma csend


----------



## mercur79 (2010 Október 20)

nekem például még 10 van hátra


----------



## mercur79 (2010 Október 20)

vajon olvassa majd bárki ezeket?


----------



## mercur79 (2010 Október 20)

szerintem nem


----------



## mercur79 (2010 Október 20)

én sme olvastam vissza egyet sem


----------



## Palac (2010 Október 20)

én sem^^


----------



## mercur79 (2010 Október 20)

14


----------



## mercur79 (2010 Október 20)

nocsak, valaki mégis olvas


----------



## Palac (2010 Október 20)

2


----------



## mercur79 (2010 Október 20)

16, én nyertem


----------



## Palac (2010 Október 20)

^^


----------



## Palac (2010 Október 20)

Négy!


----------



## Palac (2010 Október 20)

Tigris, tigris, csóvafény


----------



## Palac (2010 Október 20)

éjszakáknak erdején,


----------



## Palac (2010 Október 20)

mily kéz adta teneked


----------



## Palac (2010 Október 20)

szörnyű és szép termeted?


----------



## Palac (2010 Október 20)

Mily mélyben, ég-tájakon


----------



## Palac (2010 Október 20)

izzott a szemed vakon?


----------



## Palac (2010 Október 20)

Volt tüzét felkapni vész?


----------



## evkee (2010 Október 20)

sziasztok


----------



## Palac (2010 Október 20)

Volt-e megragadni kéz?


----------



## evkee (2010 Október 20)

már nem sok üzit kell írnom a 20 ig, köszi a lehetőséget


----------



## Palac (2010 Október 20)

szia^^


----------



## evkee (2010 Október 20)

te melyik verset gépeled be?


----------



## Palac (2010 Október 20)

Szíved izmait mi csel


----------



## Palac (2010 Október 20)

William Blake - Tigris


----------



## Siegmund (2010 Október 20)

Hm, útban a 20. hozzászólás felé...


----------



## Palac (2010 Október 20)

és mi váll csavarta fel?


----------



## Palac (2010 Október 20)

És mikor vert, volt erő,


----------



## evkee (2010 Október 20)

lassan de biztosan


----------



## Palac (2010 Október 20)

kéz-láb, dacra vakmerő?


----------



## Palac (2010 Október 20)

Volt pöröly? és lánc-e, több?


----------



## evkee (2010 Október 20)

ha pont 20 soros vers, akkor épp a végére érsz mire meglesz a kvóta


----------



## Palac (2010 Október 20)

Mily kohón forrt a velőd?


----------



## evkee (2010 Október 20)

Sárgarépa laboda, menetel a katona


----------



## Palac (2010 Október 20)

kicsit több mint 20^^


----------



## evkee (2010 Október 20)

Császárkörte törökmeggy, a katona vígan megy


----------



## Palac (2010 Október 20)

Volt üllő? volt vad kapocs,


----------



## evkee (2010 Október 20)

Bal jobb bal jobb mennek a majmok. Nóta!


----------



## evkee (2010 Október 20)

Sárgarépa laboda menetel a katona


----------



## evkee (2010 Október 20)

Na még egy üzi és jó is vagyok


----------



## Palac (2010 Október 20)

gyilkos présével dacos?

Hogy a csillagfény kigyúlt
s az ég nedves könnye hullt,
rád mosolygott Alkotód?
Ki bárányt is alkotott?

Tigris, tigris, csóvafény
éjszakáknak erdején,
mily kéz adta teneked
szörnyű és szép termeted?

Vége!^^


----------



## csalamádé (2010 Október 20)

Ma is megjelentem!


----------



## csalamádé (2010 Október 20)

esik az eső csepereg... már megint


----------



## greaves (2010 Október 20)

Adj erot pennamnak


----------



## greaves (2010 Október 20)

Muveszno baratsagos volt


----------



## greaves (2010 Október 20)

Szajat akarom, fogat benne


----------



## greaves (2010 Október 20)

Fel, fel, vitezek


----------



## greaves (2010 Október 20)

Latott mar valaki noi karmestert?


----------



## csalamádé (2010 Október 20)

Ennek van értelme?


----------



## greaves (2010 Október 20)

Ida dragam piros bohocszerelesben.


----------



## greaves (2010 Október 20)

Elmenjunk-e szigonyosnak a Pequodra?


----------



## greaves (2010 Október 20)

Ne nezzuk le a mammont.


----------



## csalamádé (2010 Október 20)

A kutyánk ugat


----------



## greaves (2010 Október 20)

Tatabanyan szeretett vedeni Grosics


----------



## greaves (2010 Október 20)

Vedekeztek, aztan Szovjak meg Lahos osszehoztak egy golt


----------



## greaves (2010 Október 20)

Mennyi esze volt M. Ilona tancmuvesznonek huszonot eves koraba?


----------



## greaves (2010 Október 20)

Helyesbitunk: Mennyi esze volt M. Ilona muvesznonek huszonot eves koraban?


----------



## greaves (2010 Október 20)

Black


----------



## greaves (2010 Október 20)

Helyesbitunk: Black Silk Stockings


----------



## csalamádé (2010 Október 20)

hurrá!


----------



## csalamádé (2010 Október 20)

migrén


----------



## greaves (2010 Október 20)

Van nehany kutyank, ha azokat elngedjuk, valoszinuleg lesznek problemai, vadasz.


----------



## greaves (2010 Október 20)

Rokonszenves belga gengszter nagy euroosszeget kinal a fejemert.


----------



## greaves (2010 Október 20)

Helyes kis angol husi, alighanem okos is.


----------



## greaves (2010 Október 20)

A kek hegyek kapitanya


----------



## greaves (2010 Október 20)

Karaba, Varga, Albert, Rakosi, Fenyvesi


----------



## greaves (2010 Október 20)

Kuharszky, Gorocs, Bene, Dunai II, Zambo


----------



## greaves (2010 Október 20)

Nagy Gyorgy, Nagy Antal, Tichy, Komora, Katona


----------



## greaves (2010 Október 20)

Molnar, Puskas, Farkas, Fister, Korsos


----------



## mercur79 (2010 Október 20)

ebéd megvolt


----------



## mercur79 (2010 Október 20)

kávé folyamatban


----------



## mercur79 (2010 Október 20)

19


----------



## Siegmund (2010 Október 20)

Már szinte minden engem érdeklő topicba hozzászóltam... Sosenemleszmegsohase a 20?


----------



## mercur79 (2010 Október 20)

20


----------



## lufka79 (2010 Október 20)

Ösz van


----------



## Siegmund (2010 Október 20)

20 ide, vagy oda, még mindig nem enged tölteni... Roppant bosszantó.


----------



## Gitta01 (2010 Október 20)

Köszi


----------



## szilvike007 (2010 Október 20)

Elgondolkoztató dolgok!


----------



## szilvike007 (2010 Október 20)

Érdekes, örülök, hogy olvashattam.


----------



## sebi53 (2010 Október 20)

Sziasztok!

Remélem, hamarosan én is rendes tag leszek...


----------



## ubul (2010 Október 20)

**

Nekem nagyon kellene az a 20 hozzászólás.


----------



## ubul (2010 Október 20)

De nagyon nehezen jön össze.


----------



## ubul (2010 Október 20)

Nem is tudom, hogy mit kellene írnom.


----------



## ubul (2010 Október 20)

Már nem kell olyan sok.


----------



## ubul (2010 Október 20)

Már csak pár db.


----------



## ubul (2010 Október 20)

Nekem is jó lenne, ha már rendes tag lennék.


----------



## ubul (2010 Október 20)

Mert csak ezen az oldalon található meg pár dolog.


----------



## ubul (2010 Október 20)

Nagyon nehezen megy ez az írás, már nem is tudom, hogy mennyi kell még.


----------



## ubul (2010 Október 20)

Hú, pedig jó lenne már, ha működne a dolog.


----------



## nemokapitany (2010 Október 20)

Még pár hozzászólás....


----------



## ubul (2010 Október 20)

NAgyon kellene már egy pár mid.


----------



## ubul (2010 Október 20)

Buli lesz.


----------



## ubul (2010 Október 20)

De még mekkora!


----------



## ubul (2010 Október 20)

Sokan lesznek!


----------



## ubul (2010 Október 20)

Haverok!Buli!Fanta!


----------



## ubul (2010 Október 20)

Na mizu nálatok?


----------



## ubul (2010 Október 20)

Sikerül a doog?


----------



## ubul (2010 Október 20)

Akarom mondani: dolog!


----------



## ubul (2010 Október 20)

Talán ez már a 20?


----------



## ubul (2010 Október 20)

Vagy nem is tudom.


----------



## royam (2010 Október 20)

1


----------



## royam (2010 Október 20)

2


----------



## royam (2010 Október 20)

3


----------



## royam (2010 Október 20)

4


----------



## royam (2010 Október 20)

5


----------



## royam (2010 Október 20)

6


----------



## royam (2010 Október 20)

7


----------



## royam (2010 Október 20)

8


----------



## royam (2010 Október 20)

9


----------



## royam (2010 Október 20)

10


----------



## royam (2010 Október 20)

11


----------



## royam (2010 Október 20)

12


----------



## royam (2010 Október 20)

13


----------



## royam (2010 Október 20)

14


----------



## szilvike007 (2010 Október 20)

Nagyon hasznos topic, köszönet érte!


----------



## royam (2010 Október 20)

15


----------



## royam (2010 Október 20)

16


----------



## royam (2010 Október 20)

17


----------



## szilvike007 (2010 Október 20)

Jajj, de jó, hogy ezt az oldalt is megtaláltam!


----------



## royam (2010 Október 20)

18


----------



## royam (2010 Október 20)

19


----------



## royam (2010 Október 20)

20


----------



## szilvike007 (2010 Október 20)

Tényleg, mi a helyzet most a Vigantollal?


----------



## royam (2010 Október 20)

21


----------



## royam (2010 Október 20)

222


----------



## gezatata (2010 Október 20)

sziasztok


----------



## gezatata (2010 Október 20)

miért kell 20 üzeneted legyen


----------



## gezatata (2010 Október 20)

valaki megértette már miert


----------



## gezatata (2010 Október 20)

mert már megbocsátasék de szerintem , nme kellene ez a feltétel


----------



## gezatata (2010 Október 20)

nehéz hülyeség nélkül


----------



## gezatata (2010 Október 20)

a semmiről


----------



## gezatata (2010 Október 20)

beszélni


----------



## gezatata (2010 Október 20)

fogja ezt


----------



## Ancsyju (2010 Október 20)

köszönöm


----------



## gezatata (2010 Október 20)

egyáltalán


----------



## gezatata (2010 Október 20)

valaki


----------



## gezatata (2010 Október 20)

olvasni


----------



## gezatata (2010 Október 20)

ha


----------



## gezatata (2010 Október 20)

valaki


----------



## gezatata (2010 Október 20)

megtudja mondani


----------



## gezatata (2010 Október 20)

a választ rá


----------



## gezatata (2010 Október 20)

kérem irja meg privátban


----------



## gezatata (2010 Október 20)

köszönöm


----------



## gezatata (2010 Október 20)

és megvan a 20


----------



## gezatata (2010 Október 20)

tul is szárnyaltam


----------



## gezatata (2010 Október 20)

ezt a szorgalmat


----------



## vrita (2010 Október 20)

sziasztok


----------



## vrita (2010 Október 20)

Kettõ – csipkebokor vesszõ,


----------



## vrita (2010 Október 20)

Három – te vagy az én párom,


----------



## vrita (2010 Október 20)

Négy – te kis leány hová mégy,


----------



## vrita (2010 Október 20)

Öt – érik a tök,


----------



## vrita (2010 Október 20)

Hat – hasad a pad,


----------



## vrita (2010 Október 20)

Hét – zsemlét süt a pék,


----------



## matyiben (2010 Október 20)

Sziasztok!


----------



## vrita (2010 Október 20)

Nyolc – üres a polc,


----------



## vrita (2010 Október 20)

Kilenc – kis Ferenc,


----------



## vrita (2010 Október 20)

Tíz – tiszta víz,


----------



## vrita (2010 Október 20)

Ha nem tiszta,


----------



## vrita (2010 Október 20)

vidd vissza,


----------



## KATeSs (2010 Október 20)

*A barátság:- két lélek egymásba ömlik és egyik a másikkal, meggazdagodik. Semmi sincs, ami annyi nagy és tiszta örömet okozhatna, mint egy másik léleknek önzetlen bírása. De ennek a barátságnak kísértései vannak, mégis az egyik legmagasabb életkapcsolat.** /anonymus/*​


----------



## vrita (2010 Október 20)

Majd a cica


----------



## KATeSs (2010 Október 20)

"A beszéd maga a civilizáció. A szó, még az ellentmondó is, összekapcsolja az embereket. A szótlanság elszigetel!" /Thomas Mann/


----------



## vrita (2010 Október 20)

megissza


----------



## KATeSs (2010 Október 20)

*„Amikor a kezed nyújtod egy barátod felé, a szívedet is felajánlod vele, és ezzel együtt az életed nagyobbik részét is.” /anonymus/*


----------



## KATeSs (2010 Október 20)

[FONT=&quot]E világon nincs más, mi többet ér,[/FONT]​[FONT=&quot]Mint mikor kezed a kezemhez ér,[/FONT]​[FONT=&quot]Mert a múlandó léleknek nem elég[/FONT]​[FONT=&quot]Csupán kenyér, bor s menedék;[/FONT]​[FONT=&quot]Az éj elszáll, a menedék nincs többé,[/FONT]​[FONT=&quot]A kenyér sem tart örökké,[/FONT]​[FONT=&quot]De egy baráti kéz és egy hang,[/FONT]​[FONT=&quot]Végigkísér és örökké tart.[/FONT]​


----------



## vrita (2010 Október 20)

Gyümölcs vagyok, édes vagyok,
ha megértem, piros vagyok.
Télen elrejt jól a kamra,
Mi is volnék, ha nem…?


----------



## KATeSs (2010 Október 20)

[FONT=&quot]„Az igazi barátság feltételezi a szeretetet, mely a gyengédséghez vezet el,[/FONT]​[FONT=&quot]a bizalmat,mely nem aggodalmaskodik, barátunk hűtlenségének lehetőségén,[/FONT]​[FONT=&quot]a szabadságot,amely nem fél kimondani, a maga véleményét, az egybetartozás érzését,[/FONT]​[FONT=&quot]amely nagylelkűen tud adni, és örömmel elfogadni.”[/FONT]​[FONT=&quot](Szent Ágoston)[/FONT]​


----------



## vrita (2010 Október 20)

(Alma)


----------



## Nyulapusz (2010 Október 20)

1


----------



## vrita (2010 Október 20)

Úton megyen, nem poroz,
Vízen megyen, nem csobog,
Nádon megyen, nem suhog,
Sáson megyen, nem susog,
Esõ éri, nem ázik,
Ha fagy éri, nem fázik.


----------



## KATeSs (2010 Október 20)

[FONT=&quot]„Nem azért jöttem, hogy ott legyek,[/FONT]​[FONT=&quot][/FONT]​[FONT=&quot]Ha keresztjéről az embert leveszik,[/FONT]​[FONT=&quot][/FONT]​[FONT=&quot]Hanem azért, hogy kiáltsak, szóljak,[/FONT]​[FONT=&quot][/FONT]​[FONT=&quot]Mielőtt újra megfeszíttetik.”[/FONT] ​


----------



## vrita (2010 Október 20)

(Napsugár)


----------



## KATeSs (2010 Október 20)

[FONT=&quot]„Semmi sem rendezettebb, mint az,[/FONT]​[FONT=&quot]Amit a szeretet rendez el,[/FONT]​[FONT=&quot]És semmi sem szabadabb, mint az,[/FONT]​[FONT=&quot]Amit a szeretet köt össze.”[/FONT]​[FONT=&quot](Chiara Lubich)[/FONT] ​


----------



## vrita (2010 Október 20)

köszi


----------



## Nyulapusz (2010 Október 20)

2


----------



## KATeSs (2010 Október 20)

*[FONT=&quot]„És valaki megint csodát tudott művelni bennem,[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]És van, újra van világ,[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]És van benne hová lennem.”[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot](Vas István)[/FONT]*​


----------



## KATeSs (2010 Október 20)

*[FONT=&quot]„A boldogság olyan illatszer,[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]Amelyet nem hinthetünk úgy másokra,[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]Hogy néhány csepp ne jusson nekünk is.”[/FONT]* ​


----------



## vrita (2010 Október 20)

:4::4:


----------



## KATeSs (2010 Október 20)

*[FONT=&quot]„A kedves szavak rövidek,[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]Nem kerülnek semmibe,[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]De mégis örökké visszhangoznak.”[/FONT]*​


----------



## Nyulapusz (2010 Október 20)

3


----------



## KATeSs (2010 Október 20)

*[FONT=&quot]„Igazán attól fáj az ütés,[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]Kitől simogatást várnál,[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]S nem adhatod vissza,[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]Mert rögtön belehalnál.” [/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot] (Radnóti Miklós),[/FONT]* ​


----------



## KATeSs (2010 Október 20)

[FONT=&quot]„A győztesek soha nem adják fel,[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Akik feladják, soha nem győznek!”[/FONT]​


----------



## Nyulapusz (2010 Október 20)

Ha valamit elengedünk, és nem jön vissza hozzánk, akkor valójában sosem volt a miénk.


----------



## KATeSs (2010 Október 20)

*[FONT=&quot]„Álmodj magadnak szép napot,[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]Ha már a nyár úgy itt hagyott.[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]Álmodj magadnak színeket,[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]Ha benned minden szürke lett.[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]Álmodj nyíló virágokat,[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]Andalító illatokat,[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]S mire elér újra a tél,[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]Mesédben minden dalra kél!”[/FONT]*


----------



## Nyulapusz (2010 Október 20)

Megtanultam, hogy várni a legnehezebb, és szeretnék hozzászokni, tudni, hogy velem vagy akkor is, ha nem vagy mellettem.


----------



## KATeSs (2010 Október 20)

*[FONT=&quot]„Tanuld olvasni sok néma jelem,[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]Szemmel is hall az okos szerelem.” [/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot](William Shakespeare)[/FONT]*​


----------



## Nyulapusz (2010 Október 20)

Nehéz dolog, hogy ne szeress, de nehéz az is, hogyha szeretsz. A legnehezebb, ha hiába szeretsz.


----------



## KATeSs (2010 Október 20)

[FONT=&quot]Minden megtudható egy emberről, a jelene, a múltja, a jövője, Tán a fontosabb titkai is - csak az nem, hogy mitől lát csodást benne a másik. Hol rejlik benne a reménynek az a megtestesülése, amitől egy léleknek egyszer csak érdemes lesz élni.[/FONT]


----------



## KATeSs (2010 Október 20)

[FONT=&quot]"Aki meg akar tenni valamit, talál rá módot; aki nem, az talál kifogást.”[/FONT]​[FONT=&quot]/Stephan Dolley/[/FONT]


----------



## KATeSs (2010 Október 20)

[FONT=&quot]Jól tudom: a fényt a szemem itta,a dalt a fülem fogta,a simogatást a kezem érezte,szép utakon a lábam vitt,és a gondolatok a fejemben születtek,mint az ég távoli villódzása,de mindezt a szívem gyűjtötte össze,és belőle lett minden,ami Szeretet.[/FONT]


----------



## Nyulapusz (2010 Október 20)

Nem tudjuk kimondani. Szerelmes vagyok, nem eszem, nem alszom, elvarázsolt állapotban élek, szárnyalok a boldogságtól, öngyilkos akarok lenni, megszépülök, lefogyok, olyan vagyok, mint egy őrült - s azt mondom a kedvesemnek: "Szeretlek!" ... Mi ez?! ... Mi az, hogy "szeretlek"? Hol van ez a szó, ahhoz képest, amit élek? Sehol! Méltatlan a valósághoz! ... Nem kellett volna kimondani! Nem kevesebbet mondtam vele, hanem valami egészen mást! Semmit. Azt kellett volna mondani, hogy őrült vagyok, benned akarok élni, fáj, ha nem látlak, félek tőled, egyszerre vagyok kétségbeesett, alázatos, hatalmas, rémült, boldog, nyomorult... A sejtjeim szomjaznak rád... Azonnal meg akarok halni, és örökké akarok élni veled!... De hol jön ehhez a szó, hogy "szeretlek"?!... Ami a lélekben egy egész világ, az kimondva egy kopott, értéktelen jel. És ez minden nagy élményünkkel így van. Elmondhatatlanok.


----------



## KATeSs (2010 Október 20)

[FONT=&quot]"Álmot ne szőj, ne várj csodákra,csúcsokra nem jutunk mi fel, de mégsem küzdünk hiába, az élet szép, csak hinni kell"[/FONT]​[FONT=&quot]/Csehov/[/FONT] ​


----------



## Nyulapusz (2010 Október 20)

Nem azért szeretlek, aki te vagy, hanem azért, aki én vagyok melletted.


----------



## Nyulapusz (2010 Október 20)

Akit feledni akarunk, arra gondolunk.


----------



## KATeSs (2010 Október 20)

[FONT=&quot]A szerelem olyan, mint a fa: magától növekszik, mély gyökeret ereszt egész valónkba, és gyakran tovább zöldül a szív romjain.[/FONT]​[FONT=&quot]/Viktor Hugo/[/FONT]​


----------



## Nyulapusz (2010 Október 20)

Ha elhagysz, veled mehetek?


----------



## Nyulapusz (2010 Október 20)

Minden gondolatomat ő köti le. Repülök, lebegek, szárnyalok, akár egy pillangó. Olyan, mintha mindig is ismertem volna őt. Máskor pedig idegennek tűnik. Lehet, hogy ez mindig így van, ha az ember igazán szerelmes.


----------



## Nyulapusz (2010 Október 20)

A nagy szerelem fölötte áll az e világi dolgoknak.


----------



## Nyulapusz (2010 Október 20)

Amikor az ember találkozik azzal, akinek közelségétől az első pillanattól kezdve hevesebben kezd verni a szíve, akinek a hangja zeneszó a számára, akiért meg tudna halni, s tőle elválni akár csak egyetlen napra is kín, az az igazi szerelem.


----------



## Nyulapusz (2010 Október 20)

Egyetlenegyszer mertem megkérdezni tőle: "Miért szeretsz te engem?"
Azt felelte: "Fogalmam sincs, de egyáltalán nem is érdekel."


----------



## Nyulapusz (2010 Október 20)

Ameddig csak lesz igaz, tiszta szerelem a világon, addig a csókolózás lesz a szerelmesek egyik legkedveltebb időtöltése (...) Részegítő mámora a fiatalság ígérete, a férfilét öröme, s az öregkor üdvössége.


----------



## Nyulapusz (2010 Október 20)

Az igazi szerelmeseknek nem kell térben és időben találkozniuk, ők a szívükben mindig egyek.


----------



## Nyulapusz (2010 Október 20)

Nem vagyok fiatalabb nálad. Nem számít, milyen öreg vagy, milyen fiatal vagy. Csak az számít, amit érzünk. Nem érdekel, hogy gazdag, szegény, hogy százéves vagy, vagy húsz. Ha az ember szeret valakit, akkor ezek a dolgok nem számíthatnak.


----------



## Nyulapusz (2010 Október 20)

Az igazi szerelem olyan, akár a szellemjárás: mindenki beszél róla, de csak nagyon kevesen látták.


----------



## Nyulapusz (2010 Október 20)

Ha meg akarom találni az igaz szerelmet, először is magamat kell megtalálnom.


----------



## Nyulapusz (2010 Október 20)

Az igazi szerelem bizonyára az, amelynél az ember a nő első megpillantására már érzi, hogy imádja és meg tudna érte halni vagy bárhová utánamenni!


----------



## KATeSs (2010 Október 20)

"Valaki az idők kezdetén, ahogy az almát az asztalnál szokás, a világot félbevágta,és az átjárók kulcsait az emberek szívébe zárta, hogy az ajtó csak úgy legyen nyitható, ha a két oldalán kettő: egy férfi és egy nő, a kulccsal egyszerre áll elő, de ez egy olyan mese, egy olyan igazságról, amit már nem ismer senki sem. Az emberek ma azt képzelik hogy nincsenek csodák. Nem hisznek semmiben.

Az a nagy romantikus szerelem, amivel könyvtárak teltek meg, ma már nem jó semmire. Valami olcsó kis nyári filmre elég talán két másra nem jó, szimpatikus színésszel. Már a gyerekek sem veszik be ezt a maszlagot. 

De különösmódon a gondolat nem veszett el, még ez az istentelen világ sem volt képes kiírtani a lelkekből, mert a helyzet az hogy mindenki egyedül áll a létezésben. Te is. Én is, persze. Meg az a sok millió embernek látszó idióta is mindenfelé. Végtelen egyedül. Képzelgünk arról, hogy vannak mellettünk, vannak velünk mások is, képesek vagyunk megosztani valakivel azt a leírhatatlan, egyedülvaló érzést, ami vagyunk. De gyorsan kiderül, hogy csak korlátokat építgetünk magunk köré, és lebontani vagy átlépni őket...

Még önmagunkat sem ismerjük. Kiismerhetetlen rejtély, hogy miért, hogy mivégre vagyunk mi itt, és mi az értelme ennek az egésznek. De a bankár is hazaér egyszer, és van úgy, hogy senki nem várja, és ebben a pillanatban, és az ehhez hasonlókban, ha máskor nem, egyedül maradunk. És akkor, és ott haszontalanná válnak a jól felépített elméletek, és egy villanásnyi időre felragyog a létezés értelme. A végtelen jövés-menés alatt száműzött gondolat, hogy szeretni kell, hogy szeretve lenni kell és minden más csak ezután jöhet.

Hogy szeretni kell, hogy szeretve lenni kell. És minden más csak ezután jöhet.És minden más csak okoskodás. Az istenített elme haszontalan terméke semmi más. Ezért bárki bármit megadna azért, hogy társat találjon, hogy ordító magányát megossza valaki mással. Még az is, aki ezt soha nem vallaná be senkinek. És csak rohangál le-föl és kapkod ide-oda a sok millió elveszett lélek és próbálgatja a többit, mint valami ruhát és méregeti meg számolgat.

Mert nem akar mást, mint magát egyre szebbnek látni, egyre értékesebbnek és azt hiszi, hogy ettől majd egyszer boldog lesz. Ha majd összegyűjtött mindent, amit lehetett. _*De a szeretet az egyetlen dolog a világon, amiből egyre több jut annak, aki abból másnak ad. És a tékozlóké a boldogság.*_

Mi kinyitottuk azt a kaput. Pontosan tudjuk, hogyan lehet, hogy az átjáró átjárható. És azt is, hogy mi az ami összetart, hogy a zűrzavar az egy nevetséges illúzió, és szertefoszlik, ha elfordulunk tőle. Nem fontos. Tényleg nem ez a fontos. Nem fontos, hogy mi zajlik odakint. Történjék bármi, nem fontos. Tényleg nem ez a fontos."


----------



## szakalga (2010 Október 20)

1


----------



## kisstamasne (2010 Október 20)

köszönöm ezeket az értékes anyagokat!


----------



## kisstamasne (2010 Október 20)

Köszönöm ezeket a fantasztikus anyagokat! Tudjátok az én gyermekeim itthon vannak, én foglalkozom velük, nem járnak óvodába egyelőre, és sehol máshol nem találtam meg ezeket a kincseket, amiket kerestem!!!!


----------



## kisstamasne (2010 Október 20)

Én is hasonlóképpen gondolkodom.


----------



## kisstamasne (2010 Október 20)

megvan a húsz üzenetem és nem tudok még letölteni tőletek


----------



## Sandy94 (2010 Október 20)

nah már csak 15


----------



## barcikaisrac (2010 Október 20)

sziasztok


----------



## barcikaisrac (2010 Október 20)

15


----------



## barcikaisrac (2010 Október 20)

16


----------



## barcikaisrac (2010 Október 20)

17


----------



## barcikaisrac (2010 Október 20)

még 3


----------



## mgm270 (2010 Október 20)

Hali


----------



## barcikaisrac (2010 Október 20)

2


----------



## mgm270 (2010 Október 20)

2


----------



## Sandy94 (2010 Október 20)

na még egy párat


----------



## mgm270 (2010 Október 20)

3


----------



## barcikaisrac (2010 Október 20)

1


----------



## mgm270 (2010 Október 20)

4


----------



## mgm270 (2010 Október 20)

5


----------



## mgm270 (2010 Október 20)

6


----------



## mgm270 (2010 Október 20)

7


----------



## mgm270 (2010 Október 20)

8


----------



## mgm270 (2010 Október 20)

9


----------



## mgm270 (2010 Október 20)

10


----------



## mgm270 (2010 Október 20)

11


----------



## Sandy94 (2010 Október 20)

13


----------



## mgm270 (2010 Október 20)

12


----------



## mgm270 (2010 Október 20)

13


----------



## Sandy94 (2010 Október 20)

14


----------



## mgm270 (2010 Október 20)

14


----------



## Sandy94 (2010 Október 20)

15


----------



## mgm270 (2010 Október 20)

15


----------



## Sandy94 (2010 Október 20)

16


----------



## mgm270 (2010 Október 20)

16


----------



## Sandy94 (2010 Október 20)

17


----------



## mgm270 (2010 Október 20)

17


----------



## Sandy94 (2010 Október 20)

18


----------



## mgm270 (2010 Október 20)

18


----------



## Sandy94 (2010 Október 20)

19


----------



## mgm270 (2010 Október 20)

19


----------



## mgm270 (2010 Október 20)

20 :d


----------



## Sandy94 (2010 Október 20)

20


----------



## Sandy94 (2010 Október 20)

jee


----------



## stSaint77 (2010 Október 20)

*igen*

gyorsan


----------



## stSaint77 (2010 Október 20)

19


----------



## barcikaisrac (2010 Október 20)

meg1


----------



## mgm270 (2010 Október 20)

jipí


----------



## men0man0 (2010 Október 20)

1


----------



## men0man0 (2010 Október 20)

2


----------



## men0man0 (2010 Október 20)

3


----------



## men0man0 (2010 Október 20)

4


----------



## men0man0 (2010 Október 20)

5


----------



## men0man0 (2010 Október 20)

6


----------



## men0man0 (2010 Október 20)

7


----------



## men0man0 (2010 Október 20)

8


----------



## men0man0 (2010 Október 20)

9


----------



## men0man0 (2010 Október 20)

10


----------



## men0man0 (2010 Október 20)

11


----------



## men0man0 (2010 Október 20)

12


----------



## men0man0 (2010 Október 20)

13


----------



## lich10 (2010 Október 20)

1


----------



## men0man0 (2010 Október 20)

14


----------



## lich10 (2010 Október 20)

3


----------



## lich10 (2010 Október 20)

és ha 20


----------



## lich10 (2010 Október 20)

másodpercenként


----------



## lich10 (2010 Október 20)

küldök egy hozzászólást


----------



## lich10 (2010 Október 20)

akkor a 20 hsz 6 perc.


----------



## men0man0 (2010 Október 20)

15


----------



## lich10 (2010 Október 20)

ez a nyolcadik.


----------



## lich10 (2010 Október 20)

azért


----------



## lich10 (2010 Október 20)

érdekelne


----------



## lich10 (2010 Október 20)

csak úgy kiváncsiságképpen


----------



## lich10 (2010 Október 20)

a közel 67000 hsz-ből


----------



## men0man0 (2010 Október 20)

16


----------



## lich10 (2010 Október 20)

hány ilyen lehet


----------



## lich10 (2010 Október 20)

mint az enyémek.


----------



## lich10 (2010 Október 20)

pedig ez már a 15.


----------



## lich10 (2010 Október 20)

16 vagyis


----------



## lich10 (2010 Október 20)

17


----------



## lich10 (2010 Október 20)

2


----------



## lich10 (2010 Október 20)

1


----------



## men0man0 (2010 Október 20)

17


----------



## lich10 (2010 Október 20)

0!


----------



## men0man0 (2010 Október 20)

18


----------



## men0man0 (2010 Október 20)

19


----------



## men0man0 (2010 Október 20)

na még egy


----------



## lich10 (2010 Október 20)

na. megvan a 20.


----------



## tyimus (2010 Október 20)

én is jelen


----------



## tyimus (2010 Október 20)

1


----------



## tyimus (2010 Október 20)

2


----------



## tyimus (2010 Október 20)

3


----------



## tyimus (2010 Október 20)

4


----------



## tyimus (2010 Október 20)

5


----------



## tyimus (2010 Október 20)

6


----------



## tyimus (2010 Október 20)

7


----------



## tyimus (2010 Október 20)

8


----------



## tyimus (2010 Október 20)

9


----------



## tyimus (2010 Október 20)

10


----------



## tyimus (2010 Október 20)

11


----------



## tyimus (2010 Október 20)

12


----------



## tyimus (2010 Október 20)

13


----------



## tyimus (2010 Október 20)

14


----------



## tyimus (2010 Október 20)

15


----------



## tyimus (2010 Október 20)

16


----------



## tyimus (2010 Október 20)

17


----------



## tyimus (2010 Október 20)

18


----------



## tyimus (2010 Október 20)

19


----------



## csalamádé (2010 Október 20)

még mindig esik


----------



## csalamádé (2010 Október 20)

nemsokára megvan


----------



## csalamádé (2010 Október 20)

végre


----------



## zliesz (2010 Október 20)

Sziasztok!
Itt vagyok!


----------



## zliesz (2010 Október 20)

sietnék, hogy meg legyen a húsz hozzászólásom, de a net elég lassú lett most nálam...


----------



## zliesz (2010 Október 20)

talán reggelre sikerülni fog


----------



## zliesz (2010 Október 20)

már 3 van


----------



## zliesz (2010 Október 20)

4


----------



## kontrakcio (2010 Október 20)

1


----------



## kontrakcio (2010 Október 20)

2


----------



## kontrakcio (2010 Október 20)

3


----------



## kontrakcio (2010 Október 20)

4


----------



## kontrakcio (2010 Október 20)

5


----------



## kontrakcio (2010 Október 20)

6


----------



## kontrakcio (2010 Október 20)

7


----------



## kontrakcio (2010 Október 20)

8


----------



## kontrakcio (2010 Október 20)

9


----------



## kontrakcio (2010 Október 20)

10


----------



## kontrakcio (2010 Október 20)

11


----------



## kontrakcio (2010 Október 20)

12


----------



## kontrakcio (2010 Október 20)

13


----------



## kontrakcio (2010 Október 20)

14


----------



## kontrakcio (2010 Október 20)

15


----------



## kontrakcio (2010 Október 20)

16


----------



## Vpabraham (2010 Október 20)

A 20 értelmes hozzászólás: 1.rész


----------



## Vpabraham (2010 Október 20)

A 20 értelmes hozzászólás: 2.rész


----------



## Vpabraham (2010 Október 20)

A 20 értelmes hozzászólás: 3.rész


----------



## Vpabraham (2010 Október 20)

A 20 értelmes hozzászólás: 4.rész


----------



## linanagyija (2010 Október 20)

Jelen


----------



## adams529 (2010 Október 20)

csáó


----------



## adams529 (2010 Október 20)

20


----------



## adams529 (2010 Október 20)

19


----------



## adams529 (2010 Október 20)

18


----------



## adams529 (2010 Október 20)

17


----------



## adams529 (2010 Október 20)

16


----------



## adams529 (2010 Október 20)

15


----------



## adams529 (2010 Október 20)

14


----------



## koko77 (2010 Október 20)

oké 1


----------



## adams529 (2010 Október 20)

13


----------



## koko77 (2010 Október 20)

2


----------



## adams529 (2010 Október 20)

meg van


----------



## koko77 (2010 Október 20)

3


----------



## koko77 (2010 Október 20)

4


----------



## koko77 (2010 Október 20)

5


----------



## koko77 (2010 Október 20)

6


----------



## JankeC (2010 Október 20)

megvolt már a 20 régen és nem engedik letölteni amit akarok :S


----------



## JankeC (2010 Október 20)

csináltam énis ma délután 1 jókis zenei alapot


----------



## koko77 (2010 Október 20)

7


----------



## koko77 (2010 Október 20)

8


----------



## JankeC (2010 Október 20)

hmmm hány hozzászólás kell még h le tudjam tölteni?


----------



## koko77 (2010 Október 20)

9


----------



## JankeC (2010 Október 20)

4


----------



## JankeC (2010 Október 20)

5


----------



## koko77 (2010 Október 20)

10


----------



## JankeC (2010 Október 20)

6


----------



## koko77 (2010 Október 20)

11


----------



## koko77 (2010 Október 20)

12


----------



## koko77 (2010 Október 20)

13


----------



## kontrakcio (2010 Október 20)

17


----------



## koko77 (2010 Október 20)

14


----------



## koko77 (2010 Október 20)

15


----------



## koko77 (2010 Október 20)

16


----------



## koko77 (2010 Október 20)

17


----------



## koko77 (2010 Október 20)

18


----------



## koko77 (2010 Október 20)

19


----------



## koko77 (2010 Október 20)

20


----------



## koko77 (2010 Október 20)

21


----------



## ladyl (2010 Október 20)

Sziasztok!


----------



## ladyl (2010 Október 20)

Miskolcról vagyok.


----------



## ladyl (2010 Október 20)

Tetszik a fórum.


----------



## ladyl (2010 Október 20)

Főleg, hogy ilyen könnyen összeszedhető a 20 hsz.


----------



## ladyl (2010 Október 20)

Nem mintha nem tudnék miről beszélni.


----------



## ladyl (2010 Október 20)

De ha ez így is lehetséges, akkor kihasználom.


----------



## Shepyke (2010 Október 20)

Á, nem tartom jófej dolognak, de kell még 18 hozzászólás...


----------



## Shepyke (2010 Október 20)

Illetve már csk 17....


----------



## Shepyke (2010 Október 20)

Van itt valaki?


----------



## Shepyke (2010 Október 20)

Most nézem ott a nevem alatt nyolc van


----------



## Shepyke (2010 Október 20)

No mindegy, valaki csak van itt...


----------



## Shepyke (2010 Október 20)

jobb lenne beszélgetve megszerezni a 20-at


----------



## Shepyke (2010 Október 20)

Hé, ki vagy te másik tag, ki e témát böngészed?


----------



## Shepyke (2010 Október 20)

irobat, megtudhatom hogy honnan?


----------



## Shepyke (2010 Október 20)

Á, még Te sem álsz szóba velem .-)


----------



## Shepyke (2010 Október 20)

No mindegy. Sokérdekes dolgot olvasni itt.


----------



## Shepyke (2010 Október 20)

Az emberek is érdekesek. Szerintem mások, mint a hétköznapokban.


----------



## Shepyke (2010 Október 20)

Jobban megnyílnak


----------



## Shepyke (2010 Október 20)

Vagy csak olyanok mutatják magukat


----------



## Shepyke (2010 Október 20)

Bár sok őszinteség is van itt


----------



## Shepyke (2010 Október 20)

De én már nem sokáig leszek


----------



## Shepyke (2010 Október 20)

Átvándorlok egy másik vonalra. Jó volt beszélgetni.


----------



## Taprit (2010 Október 20)

Sziasztok! Itt vagyok, újonc vagyok.


----------



## gyurika-72 (2010 Október 20)

szia


----------



## aggregator (2010 Október 20)

seee you


----------



## aggregator (2010 Október 20)

*sy*

seee you


----------



## aggregator (2010 Október 20)

*mm*

gggg


----------



## aggregator (2010 Október 20)

*atc*

reciprok


----------



## aggregator (2010 Október 20)

*whyg*

where have you gone


----------



## aggregator (2010 Október 20)

rapid share


----------



## aggregator (2010 Október 20)

rapid eyes movements


----------



## aggregator (2010 Október 20)

removable compact disc like your spaces


----------



## angel755 (2010 Október 20)

random


----------



## aggregator (2010 Október 20)

whatever happened


----------



## aggregator (2010 Október 20)

skiscreepers with pepper


----------



## aggregator (2010 Október 20)

edward the scrissorhand


----------



## aggregator (2010 Október 20)

yellow pages butterfly butter brot


----------



## aggregator (2010 Október 20)

quebec uss idaho


----------



## aggregator (2010 Október 20)

sponge bricklayer


----------



## aggregator (2010 Október 20)

muchacho the echo


----------



## aggregator (2010 Október 20)

little crime cry try fly a few momwnt please dont lock the door


----------



## aggregator (2010 Október 20)

post mortem apriori posteriori


----------



## aggregator (2010 Október 20)

final countdown by hearth


----------



## aggregator (2010 Október 20)

revolution is the race of races


----------



## aggregator (2010 Október 20)

planet-x ex-ray


----------



## Csiguci90 (2010 Október 20)

*[FONT=&quot]L[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]ove is a serial killer - we're all just innocent victims.[/FONT]*


----------



## Csiguci90 (2010 Október 20)

*[FONT=&quot]I don't blame you for being you, but you can't blame me for hating it




[/FONT]*


----------



## Csiguci90 (2010 Október 20)

*[FONT=&quot]Mikor iszunk, berugunk.[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]Mikor berugunk,álomba zuhanunk.[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]Mikor elalszunk,nem követünk el bűnöket.[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]Mikor nem követünk el bűnöket,a mennybe megyünk.[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]Tehát rugjunk be, és menjünk a mennybe! [/FONT]*


----------



## Csiguci90 (2010 Október 20)

*[FONT=&quot]Mosolyogj - ez a második legjobb dolog, amit az ajkaiddal tehetsz[/FONT]*


----------



## Csiguci90 (2010 Október 20)

You've got to fight for your every dream, because who's to know, which one you let go would've made you complete


----------



## Csiguci90 (2010 Október 20)

Egész életedben egy dolog lesz, ami mindig kitart melletted: az árnyékod


----------



## Csiguci90 (2010 Október 20)

fontos hogy legyen valaki aki meg tud nevettetni, valaki, akiben bízhatsz, valaki aki szeret.. és a leges-leges-legfontosabb az, hogy ez a három ember ne ismerje egymást


----------



## Csiguci90 (2010 Október 20)

Tűz volt a kórházban. Miután eloltották a tüzet, a tűzoltók főnöke jelenti a főorvosnak:
- A tüzet eloltottuk. Az alagsorban találtunk hét áldozatot. Mesterséges légzést alkalmaztunk. Egyiküket sikeresen visszahoztunk az életbe, de a többi hatnál sajnos nem jártunk sikerrel.
A főorvos elájul, majd mikor magához tér, kérdik mi történt, mitől lett rosszul?
- Attól, hogy az alagsorban nincs semmi más, csak a hullaház! 

http://citrom.puruttya.hu/#ixzz12w4VMZPn​


----------



## Csiguci90 (2010 Október 20)

Tanév kezdete van, leküldi Isten Szent Pétert a Földre, nézze meg, mit
csinálnak az egyetemi hallgatók. Jár-kel Szent Péter, mikor visszamegy kérdi
tőle Isten, mit látott.
- Hát, az orvosi egyetemen tanulnak, a jogon úgyszintén. De a Műegyetemen...
csak buliznak. év közepén megint leküldi Szent Pétert. Mikor visszajött,
megkéri, mondja el mit látott.
- Az orvosi egyetemen szakadtak bele a tanulásba, a jogon ugyanúgy. De a
Műegyetemen buliznak, lógnak, szórakoznak.
év végéig többször megismétlődik a helyzet, mikor is vizsgaidőszak előtt
megint lemegy Szent Péter, mikor visszajött, kérdi Isten tőle:
- Nos, mit láttál?
- Az orvosin reggeltől estig, megállás nélkül tanulnak, izgulnak, a jogon
szintén.
- Hát a Műegyetemen?
- Ott már csak imádkoztak...
- Imádkoznak? Jó! Ezeket átengedjük !​


----------



## Csiguci90 (2010 Október 20)

Egy rabló megállít egy embert, és ezt kiáltja:
- Ide a pénzt!!!!
Erre az ember:
- No de kérem, én országgyűlési képviselő vagyok!!!
- Ja az más. AKKOR IDE A PÉNZEM!!!

​
​


----------



## Csiguci90 (2010 Október 20)

a Tökéletes Feleség ​ "Frappáns ötlet volt drágám, hogy a koszos zoknidat az asztalon tárolod. Így mindig szem előtt van, és biztosan nem felejtem el kimosni." 
"Milyen kedves Tőled, hogy felhajtva hagyod a WC ülőket, így megspórolsz nekem egy mozdulatot, amikor ki akarom sikálni."
"Milyen figyelmes Tőled, hogy nem emlékeztetsz állandóan a koromra! Bezzeg a bunkó kollegáim egy rakás virágot adtak szülinapomra. Alig bírtam hazacipelni. Nincs is ennyi vázánk. Meg jó, hogy minden este legurítasz egy pár sört, így az üres üvegeket vázának használhatom."
"Mar megint színjózan vagy, hányszor mondjam még, hogy sokkal aranyosabb vagy egy kis szalonspiccel? Sipirc a kocsmába, és 4 féldeci előtt haza ne gyere nekem, mert nem foglak beengedni." 
"Légy szíves hangosítsd fel a tevét, hogy a konyhában is halljam a meccset!"


----------



## Csiguci90 (2010 Október 20)

Miben különbözik egy nő és egy férfi?
- Hátulról szinte teljesen egyformák, elölről meg egész jól összepasszolnak.


----------



## Csiguci90 (2010 Október 20)

Mi a három legjobb dolog a világon?
- Előtte egy konyak, utána egy cigaretta


----------



## dinnye2 (2010 Október 20)

*1*

hali


----------



## dinnye2 (2010 Október 20)

üdv


----------



## dinnye2 (2010 Október 20)

csá


----------



## dinnye2 (2010 Október 20)

sziasztok


----------



## dinnye2 (2010 Október 20)

hogy vagytok


----------



## dinnye2 (2010 Október 20)

?


----------



## dinnye2 (2010 Október 20)

dinnye vagyok


----------



## dinnye2 (2010 Október 20)

8


----------



## dinnye2 (2010 Október 20)

9


----------



## dinnye2 (2010 Október 20)

10


----------



## dinnye2 (2010 Október 20)

11


----------



## dinnye2 (2010 Október 20)

12


----------



## dinnye2 (2010 Október 20)

13


----------



## dinnye2 (2010 Október 20)

14


----------



## dinnye2 (2010 Október 20)

15


----------



## dinnye2 (2010 Október 20)

16


----------



## dinnye2 (2010 Október 21)

17


----------



## dinnye2 (2010 Október 21)

18


----------



## dinnye2 (2010 Október 21)

19


----------



## dinnye2 (2010 Október 21)

20


----------



## csfantom (2010 Október 21)

*köszi*

köszi


----------



## csfantom (2010 Október 21)

köszi2


----------



## csfantom (2010 Október 21)

*köszi*

köszi3


----------



## csfantom (2010 Október 21)

köszi4


----------



## csfantom (2010 Október 21)

köszi5


----------



## dinnye2 (2010 Október 21)

megvan a 20, akkor miért nem tudok letölteni?


----------



## csfantom (2010 Október 21)

köszi6


----------



## csfantom (2010 Október 21)

köszi7


----------



## csfantom (2010 Október 21)

köszi8


----------



## csfantom (2010 Október 21)

köszi9


----------



## csfantom (2010 Október 21)

köszi10


----------



## csfantom (2010 Október 21)

köszi11


----------



## Gombi66 (2010 Október 21)

*Jelenlétihez*

Üdvözlök mindenkit!


----------



## csfantom (2010 Október 21)

köszi12


----------



## j.jasso (2010 Október 21)

szia


----------



## csfantom (2010 Október 21)

köszi13


----------



## Gombi66 (2010 Október 21)

Ma vagyok itt először!


----------



## csfantom (2010 Október 21)

köszi14


----------



## csfantom (2010 Október 21)

köszi15


----------



## csfantom (2010 Október 21)

köszi16


----------



## j.jasso (2010 Október 21)

köszi a lehetőséget


----------



## csfantom (2010 Október 21)

köszi17


----------



## csfantom (2010 Október 21)

köszi18


----------



## csfantom (2010 Október 21)

köszi19


----------



## j.jasso (2010 Október 21)

köszi1


----------



## csfantom (2010 Október 21)

köszi20!!!


----------



## j.jasso (2010 Október 21)

próbálom összehozni


----------



## j.jasso (2010 Október 21)

köszi2


----------



## j.jasso (2010 Október 21)

köszike3


----------



## j.jasso (2010 Október 21)

szia4


----------



## j.jasso (2010 Október 21)

szia 5


----------



## j.jasso (2010 Október 21)

szia6


----------



## j.jasso (2010 Október 21)

szia7


----------



## j.jasso (2010 Október 21)

szia8


----------



## j.jasso (2010 Október 21)

szia9


----------



## j.jasso (2010 Október 21)

szia10


----------



## j.jasso (2010 Október 21)

szia11


----------



## j.jasso (2010 Október 21)

szia16


----------



## j.jasso (2010 Október 21)

szia17


----------



## j.jasso (2010 Október 21)

szia18


----------



## j.jasso (2010 Október 21)

szia19


----------



## j.jasso (2010 Október 21)

szia20


----------



## j.jasso (2010 Október 21)

na végre!


----------



## Gergelylaszlo (2010 Október 21)

helló


----------



## Gergelylaszlo (2010 Október 21)

hi2


----------



## Gergelylaszlo (2010 Október 21)

hi3


----------



## Gergelylaszlo (2010 Október 21)

hi4


----------



## Gergelylaszlo (2010 Október 21)

hi5


----------



## Gergelylaszlo (2010 Október 21)

hi6


----------



## Gergelylaszlo (2010 Október 21)

hi7


----------



## Gergelylaszlo (2010 Október 21)

hi8


----------



## Gergelylaszlo (2010 Október 21)

hi9


----------



## Gergelylaszlo (2010 Október 21)

hi10


----------



## Gergelylaszlo (2010 Október 21)

hi11


----------



## Gergelylaszlo (2010 Október 21)

hi12


----------



## Gergelylaszlo (2010 Október 21)

hi13


----------



## Gergelylaszlo (2010 Október 21)

hi14


----------



## Gergelylaszlo (2010 Október 21)

hi15


----------



## Gergelylaszlo (2010 Október 21)

hi16


----------



## Gergelylaszlo (2010 Október 21)

hi17


----------



## Gergelylaszlo (2010 Október 21)

hi18


----------



## Gombi66 (2010 Október 21)

Köszi!


----------



## tranq (2010 Október 21)

köszi1


----------



## tranq (2010 Október 21)

köszi2


----------



## tranq (2010 Október 21)

köszi3


----------



## tranq (2010 Október 21)

köszi4


----------



## tranq (2010 Október 21)

köszi5


----------



## tranq (2010 Október 21)

köszi6


----------



## tranq (2010 Október 21)

köszi7


----------



## tranq (2010 Október 21)

köszi8


----------



## tranq (2010 Október 21)

köszi 9


----------



## tranq (2010 Október 21)

Köszi10


----------



## tranq (2010 Október 21)

köszi11


----------



## tranq (2010 Október 21)

köszi12


----------



## tranq (2010 Október 21)

köszi13


----------



## tranq (2010 Október 21)

köszi14


----------



## tranq (2010 Október 21)

köszi15


----------



## tranq (2010 Október 21)

köszi16


----------



## tranq (2010 Október 21)

köszi17


----------



## tranq (2010 Október 21)

köszi18


----------



## tranq (2010 Október 21)

köszi19


----------



## tranq (2010 Október 21)

köszi20


----------



## tranq (2010 Október 21)

ja és még egy köszi!


----------



## Marcus0602 (2010 Október 21)

*hello uj tag*

sziasztok, Californiabol jelentkezem, Anna vagyok


----------



## Marcus0602 (2010 Október 21)

koszi1


----------



## Marcus0602 (2010 Október 21)

Koszi 2


----------



## Marcus0602 (2010 Október 21)

Koszi 3


----------



## Marcus0602 (2010 Október 21)

Koszi 4


----------



## Marcus0602 (2010 Október 21)

Koszi 5


----------



## Marcus0602 (2010 Október 21)

Szivesen 6


----------



## Marcus0602 (2010 Október 21)

szivesen 7


----------



## Marcus0602 (2010 Október 21)

halihooo 9


----------



## Marcus0602 (2010 Október 21)

happy halloween 10


----------



## Marcus0602 (2010 Október 21)

hihi ha hahaha11


----------



## Marcus0602 (2010 Október 21)

koszi 12


----------



## Marcus0602 (2010 Október 21)

koszi 13


----------



## Marcus0602 (2010 Október 21)

koszi 14'


----------



## Marcus0602 (2010 Október 21)

koszi 15


----------



## Marcus0602 (2010 Október 21)

koszi 16


----------



## Marcus0602 (2010 Október 21)

koszi 17


----------



## Marcus0602 (2010 Október 21)

koszi 18


----------



## Marcus0602 (2010 Október 21)

hogy ez mire volt jo???


----------



## Marcus0602 (2010 Október 21)

ha valaki tudja?


----------



## har-gita (2010 Október 21)

*jó ötlet, köszönöm*

Ne elkzdem a 20 hoozászólás[

quote=Melitta;814019]Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
Itt a lehetoseg[/quote]


----------



## har-gita (2010 Október 21)

látja ezt valaki


----------



## har-gita (2010 Október 21)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8tC-qo6Trw0
szerintetek komolyan ért a metafizikai alapokhoz vagy agymenése van?


----------



## har-gita (2010 Október 21)

popper sokat tudott és sokan köszönhetünk neki fejlődést


----------



## satya.m (2010 Október 21)

a


----------



## satya.m (2010 Október 21)

b:kaboom:


----------



## satya.m (2010 Október 21)

kissna


----------



## satya.m (2010 Október 21)

ja


----------



## satya.m (2010 Október 21)

de


----------



## satya.m (2010 Október 21)




----------



## satya.m (2010 Október 21)

de mi értelme


----------



## satya.m (2010 Október 21)

a 20


----------



## satya.m (2010 Október 21)

hoyyászólásnak


----------



## satya.m (2010 Október 21)

bocs


----------



## satya.m (2010 Október 21)

iráshiba


----------



## satya.m (2010 Október 21)

ha


----------



## satya.m (2010 Október 21)

ez


----------



## satya.m (2010 Október 21)

kell


----------



## satya.m (2010 Október 21)

hát


----------



## satya.m (2010 Október 21)

legyen


----------



## satya.m (2010 Október 21)

meg


----------



## satya.m (2010 Október 21)

az


----------



## satya.m (2010 Október 21)

óhajotok


----------



## satya.m (2010 Október 21)

most jó


----------



## satya.m (2010 Október 21)

ki


----------



## Mariann1977 (2010 Október 21)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


Szia Kedves Melitta!
Én szeretném megtudni,hogyan lehetséges gyorsan hozzászólásokat összeszedni!
Köszönöm a segítséged!


----------



## gnesmiklovicz (2010 Október 21)

ez jó


----------



## gnesmiklovicz (2010 Október 21)

igen


----------



## gnesmiklovicz (2010 Október 21)

gyorsan meg lesz ez


----------



## gnesmiklovicz (2010 Október 21)

ez már 4


----------



## gnesmiklovicz (2010 Október 21)

és 5


----------



## gnesmiklovicz (2010 Október 21)

hat


----------



## gnesmiklovicz (2010 Október 21)

hét


----------



## gnesmiklovicz (2010 Október 21)

nyolc  8


----------



## gnesmiklovicz (2010 Október 21)

hmmm mit is írjak?


----------



## gnesmiklovicz (2010 Október 21)

9


----------



## gnesmiklovicz (2010 Október 21)

10


----------



## gnesmiklovicz (2010 Október 21)

11


----------



## gnesmiklovicz (2010 Október 21)

12


----------



## gnesmiklovicz (2010 Október 21)

13


----------



## gnesmiklovicz (2010 Október 21)

14


----------



## gnesmiklovicz (2010 Október 21)

15


----------



## gnesmiklovicz (2010 Október 21)

már csak 5 kell


----------



## gnesmiklovicz (2010 Október 21)

17


----------



## gnesmiklovicz (2010 Október 21)

18


----------



## gnesmiklovicz (2010 Október 21)

19


----------



## gnesmiklovicz (2010 Október 21)

meg is van a 20


----------



## gnesmiklovicz (2010 Október 21)

akkor sziasztok


----------



## kisstamasne (2010 Október 21)

Tetszik ez az idézet


----------



## Trud (2010 Október 21)

*hello mindenkinek!*

koszontok mindenkit en meg uj vagyok .


----------



## joshdusa (2010 Október 21)

*új tag*



Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


Sziasztok


----------



## joshdusa (2010 Október 21)

Nem értem miért kell 20 szor hozzázolni ahoz, hogy minden alkalmazást tudjak használni.


----------



## Phys78 (2010 Október 21)

Én nagyon gyorsan szeretnék 20 hozzászólást szerezni.


----------



## Phys78 (2010 Október 21)

Ezt én sem értem, de így már ez lesz a 2.


----------



## Phys78 (2010 Október 21)

3.


----------



## Phys78 (2010 Október 21)

nekem a 4.


----------



## Phys78 (2010 Október 21)

de jó neked
5


----------



## Phys78 (2010 Október 21)

ez kicsit uncsi
6


----------



## Phys78 (2010 Október 21)

de már csak 13 kell


----------



## Phys78 (2010 Október 21)

:d


----------



## ati123 (2010 Október 21)

beköszöntem


----------



## Phys78 (2010 Október 21)

12


----------



## Phys78 (2010 Október 21)

helló
10


----------



## ati123 (2010 Október 21)

ismét


----------



## Phys78 (2010 Október 21)

még ez a 20 másodperc is ....


----------



## Phys78 (2010 Október 21)

kitartás


----------



## ati123 (2010 Október 21)

hajrá!


----------



## Phys78 (2010 Október 21)

már nincs sok


----------



## ati123 (2010 Október 21)

hol is tartunk?


----------



## Phys78 (2010 Október 21)

csak én vagyok mindig ilyen gyors


----------



## Phys78 (2010 Október 21)

nekem már csak 5 kell


----------



## Phys78 (2010 Október 21)

de nemsoká meg is lesz


----------



## Phys78 (2010 Október 21)

na mi újság?


----------



## ati123 (2010 Október 21)

1,2.3-4


----------



## Phys78 (2010 Október 21)

leálltál?


----------



## Phys78 (2010 Október 21)

és már csak kettő...


----------



## ati123 (2010 Október 21)

hol látom, hogy hol tartok?


----------



## ericss25 (2010 Október 21)

a köszönet üzenetnek számít?


----------



## Phys78 (2010 Október 21)

én már megvagyok...
az üzenetek mellett, neved alatt..
Te most a 7. üzenetnél tartasz


----------



## ati123 (2010 Október 21)

dehogy álltam! nyomom.


----------



## ericss25 (2010 Október 21)

úgy látom, nem


----------



## Phys78 (2010 Október 21)

nem


----------



## ericss25 (2010 Október 21)

micsoda szabályok...


----------



## ati123 (2010 Október 21)

ja, köszi!


----------



## ericss25 (2010 Október 21)

20 mp-enként 1 üzenet


----------



## ericss25 (2010 Október 21)

estére csak meglesz


----------



## ati123 (2010 Október 21)

te is gyűjtesz, ericss25?


----------



## ericss25 (2010 Október 21)

na még egyet és megvan a fele


----------



## ati123 (2010 Október 21)

miért?


----------



## ericss25 (2010 Október 21)

ez azért jó, hogy kanadai magyarok, kíváncsi lennék, mennyi a magyar-kanadai magyar tagok aránya


----------



## ati123 (2010 Október 21)

23456789


----------



## ericss25 (2010 Október 21)

viszont egész jódolgok vannak ezen az oldalon ,2 napon belül másodszor dobja ki valamelyik keresésemre a google ezt az oldalt


----------



## ati123 (2010 Október 21)

hát,igen


----------



## ericss25 (2010 Október 21)

10 11 12 13 14


----------



## ati123 (2010 Október 21)

ebben bízok én is


----------



## ericss25 (2010 Október 21)

na jó, én lassan lépek


----------



## ati123 (2010 Október 21)

zenei alapok, midik érdekelnének engem


----------



## ericss25 (2010 Október 21)

meglesz ma a 20?


----------



## ati123 (2010 Október 21)

hobbiból


----------



## ericss25 (2010 Október 21)

én is így kerültem ide, na meg óratervezetet kerestem


----------



## ati123 (2010 Október 21)

kitartás!!! meglesz ez


----------



## ericss25 (2010 Október 21)

nekem midi a suliba kellene ünnepségre


----------



## ericss25 (2010 Október 21)

énekelgetsz?


----------



## ati123 (2010 Október 21)

na még 3


----------



## ericss25 (2010 Október 21)

már eggyel leelőztelek


----------



## ericss25 (2010 Október 21)

éééés itt a vége. Holnaptól már tölthetek is.


----------



## ati123 (2010 Október 21)

csak hobbi itthon és baráti társaságban. milyen zene kell?


----------



## ati123 (2010 Október 21)

gratula! gyors voltál, minden jót!!


----------



## ericss25 (2010 Október 21)

Cohen: halleluja


----------



## ati123 (2010 Október 21)

na megvan nekem is


----------



## A81 (2010 Október 21)

csak gyorsan


----------



## A81 (2010 Október 21)

szeretnék 20at hozzászólni


----------



## A81 (2010 Október 21)

hogy legyen olvasni valóm


----------



## A81 (2010 Október 21)

estére


----------



## A81 (2010 Október 21)

már nagyon kiváncsi vagyok


----------



## hugobubo (2010 Október 21)

sziasztok,érdekes téma !


----------



## A81 (2010 Október 21)

a könyvre


----------



## A81 (2010 Október 21)

amit kinéztem


----------



## A81 (2010 Október 21)

magamnak


----------



## hugobubo (2010 Október 21)

csupa finomság


----------



## A81 (2010 Október 21)

azt is elárulom nektek


----------



## A81 (2010 Október 21)

hogy van egy kis


----------



## eszilvia (2010 Október 21)

Nagyon köszönöm a lehetőséget!


----------



## A81 (2010 Október 21)

lelkiismeret


----------



## eszilvia (2010 Október 21)

Üdv, én is


----------



## A81 (2010 Október 21)

furdallásom


----------



## eszilvia (2010 Október 21)

gyűjtöm


----------



## A81 (2010 Október 21)

amiért ilyen módon


----------



## eszilvia (2010 Október 21)

a hozzászólásaimat


----------



## eszilvia (2010 Október 21)

Alig várom,


----------



## A81 (2010 Október 21)

írom be


----------



## eszilvia (2010 Október 21)

hogy már én is


----------



## A81 (2010 Október 21)

a fórumba


----------



## eszilvia (2010 Október 21)

aktív tagja


----------



## A81 (2010 Október 21)

a kötelező 20 hozzászólást


----------



## eszilvia (2010 Október 21)

lehessek a


----------



## A81 (2010 Október 21)

egyébként nagyon klassz a fórum


----------



## eszilvia (2010 Október 21)

csapatnak


----------



## A81 (2010 Október 21)

köszönöm a lehetőséget


----------



## eszilvia (2010 Október 21)

Nagyon jó kis


----------



## eszilvia (2010 Október 21)

anyagokat találtam


----------



## A81 (2010 Október 21)

szia eszilvi ! (csakhogy legyen valami interakció is)


----------



## eszilvia (2010 Október 21)

itt fenn nálatok


----------



## A81 (2010 Október 21)

és szia mindenki!


----------



## eszilvia (2010 Október 21)

Szia, látom, te is gyűjtögetsz


----------



## eszilvia (2010 Október 21)

nekem még


----------



## eszilvia (2010 Október 21)

szükségem lesz


----------



## A81 (2010 Október 21)

muszáj volt, van itt egy könyv, ami sehol máshol nincs meg 

jó gyüjtögetést, lapotgatást neked is


----------



## hugobubo (2010 Október 21)

sziasztok !


----------



## eszilvia (2010 Október 21)

pár darab


----------



## eszilvia (2010 Október 21)

Te melyik könyv miatt vagy itt?


----------



## eszilvia (2010 Október 21)

Szia


----------



## hugobubo (2010 Október 21)

én is


----------



## hugobubo (2010 Október 21)

itt vagyok


----------



## eszilvia (2010 Október 21)

Nekem már csak


----------



## eszilvia (2010 Október 21)

ez a levél hiányzott 
Köszönöm a lehetőséget!


----------



## hugobubo (2010 Október 21)

kell a 20 hozzászólás


----------



## A81 (2010 Október 21)

eszilvia -> G.I. Gurdijeff egy könyvét találtam meg itt[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][/FONT]


----------



## hugobubo (2010 Október 21)

vannak itt egész jó oldalak


----------



## Jegesmaci78 (2010 Október 21)

Én a csákányi Mukis dalát szeretném megszerezni...


----------



## Jegesmaci78 (2010 Október 21)

És még két nap...


----------



## hugobubo (2010 Október 21)

jó lenne egypárat megnézni


----------



## Jegesmaci78 (2010 Október 21)

Nem baj... majd csak alakul.


----------



## hugobubo (2010 Október 21)

kreatív ötletek tetszenek


----------



## hugobubo (2010 Október 21)

jó a nyelvtanulás téma is


----------



## hugobubo (2010 Október 21)

majd ha lesz időm


----------



## hugobubo (2010 Október 21)

végignézem


----------



## hugobubo (2010 Október 21)

az összes témát .


----------



## eszilvia (2010 Október 21)

Köszönöm szépen!


----------



## hugobubo (2010 Október 21)

örülök ennek az oldalnak .


----------



## hugobubo (2010 Október 21)

így gyorsan össze tudom gyűjteni a 20 hozzász .


----------



## hugobubo (2010 Október 21)

nagyon


----------



## hugobubo (2010 Október 21)

szépen


----------



## hugobubo (2010 Október 21)

köszönöm ezt a lehetőséget


----------



## hugobubo (2010 Október 21)

így gyorsabb


----------



## hugobubo (2010 Október 21)

ez az utolsó . még egyszer köszönöm !


----------



## Laci8791 (2010 Október 21)

Az


----------



## Laci8791 (2010 Október 21)

agykontroll


----------



## Laci8791 (2010 Október 21)

nem


----------



## Laci8791 (2010 Október 21)

vallás.


----------



## Laci8791 (2010 Október 21)

A


----------



## hugobubo (2010 Október 21)

még egy !


----------



## Laci8791 (2010 Október 21)

módszer


----------



## Laci8791 (2010 Október 21)

alkalmas


----------



## Laci8791 (2010 Október 21)

• a stressz levezetésére,


----------



## Laci8791 (2010 Október 21)

• alvászavar megszüntetésére,


----------



## Laci8791 (2010 Október 21)

• ébresztőóra nélküli, időzített ébredésre,


----------



## Laci8791 (2010 Október 21)

• élénkítőszer nélküli felfrissítésre (például autóvezetéskor),


----------



## Laci8791 (2010 Október 21)

• a fejfájások 90%-ának és a migrénnek gyógyszer nélküli elmulasztására,


----------



## Laci8791 (2010 Október 21)

• a minket foglalkoztató kérdések, bölcsebb tudatalattink és az úgynevezett kollektív tudattalan evonásával történő megválaszolására,


----------



## Laci8791 (2010 Október 21)

• a memória fejlesztésére,


----------



## Laci8791 (2010 Október 21)

• gyorsabb és hatékonyabb tanulásra,


----------



## Laci8791 (2010 Október 21)

• a jó döntéshozatal megkönnyítésére,


----------



## Laci8791 (2010 Október 21)

• céljaink elérésére (magunk és szeretteink gyógyulását is beleértve),


----------



## Laci8791 (2010 Október 21)

• a fájdalom és a vérzés gyors uralására,


----------



## Laci8791 (2010 Október 21)

• szokásaink (pl. dohányzás, alkoholizálás, túlzott evés, lustaság, rendetlenség) akaraterő és kínlódás nélküli megváltoztatására,


----------



## Laci8791 (2010 Október 21)

• gyerekeink és felnőtt szeretteink szavak nélküli megsegítésére,


----------



## Laci8791 (2010 Október 21)

• a misztikusnak hitt, ám valójában természetes és hasznos intuíció avagy megérzőképesség rendkívüli fokozására.


----------



## gabi761118 (2010 Október 21)

Ez hasznos volt számomra, köszönöm


----------



## hollo31 (2010 Október 21)

a köszönöm is hozzászólásnak számít?


----------



## hollo31 (2010 Október 21)

mert akkor köszönöm


----------



## hollo31 (2010 Október 21)

sziasztok,szép napot mindenkinek


----------



## anda3 (2010 Október 21)

Sziasztok!
Én még új vagyok és kellene a 20 hozzászólás!Itt nyugodtan hozzá írhatok 20*?
Köszönet Anda


----------



## zakira (2010 Október 21)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


nekem már nagyon kellene az a 20 hozzászólás


----------



## zakira (2010 Október 21)

ma nagyon szép napunk van


----------



## zakira (2010 Október 21)

szeretnék végre könyvet letölteni...


----------



## zakira (2010 Október 21)

valamit főznöm kellene...


----------



## zakira (2010 Október 21)

de teljesen tanácstalan vagyok...


----------



## zakira (2010 Október 21)

valami gyorsat kellene...


----------



## zakira (2010 Október 21)

mondjuk talán sajtos tésztát...


----------



## zakira (2010 Október 21)

de nincs itthon sajt, tehát...


----------



## zakira (2010 Október 21)

el kell mennem a boltba...


----------



## zakira (2010 Október 21)

és ha már mennem kell, akkor...


----------



## zakira (2010 Október 21)

nem is olyan gyors ebéd, tehát...


----------



## zakira (2010 Október 21)

mégiscsak valami mást kell kitalálnom...


----------



## zakira (2010 Október 21)

jgfgdgfgf


----------



## zakira (2010 Október 21)

még 7 hozzászólás kell...


----------



## anda3 (2010 Október 21)

Hát próba szerencse. Én egy 30 éves 2 gyerekes anyuka vagyok.A fiam első osztályos és sok hasznos dolgot láttam itt amit szívesen letöltenék és én meg hasznos dolgokat tudok feltenni nagycsoportosoknak.
A húsz üzenet idézetek lesznek. Remélem tetszenek majd Anda


----------



## zakira (2010 Október 21)

sose lesz meg...


----------



## zakira (2010 Október 21)

báris úgy érzem


----------



## zakira (2010 Október 21)

már csak 4


----------



## zakira (2010 Október 21)

3


----------



## zakira (2010 Október 21)

2


----------



## zakira (2010 Október 21)

ééééééééés kéééééész!!!!!!!!!


----------



## anda3 (2010 Október 21)

"Miközben megpróbálunk mindent megtanítani gyermekeinknek az életről, gyermekeink megtanítják nekünk, hogy miről is szól az élet."


----------



## anda3 (2010 Október 21)

"A legfontosabb, amit egy apa tehet a gyermekeiért, hogy szereti az anyjukat."


----------



## anda3 (2010 Október 21)

"Piciny fiamnak kék szeme van, 
A másiknak sötét, bogár; 
Ez játszik, vidám, mint a tavasz, 
Az szenvedélyes, mint a nyár. 

Emebben annyi szelídség van, 
Amabban annyi dac, szeszély; 
Ez engedelmes, mint az angyal, 
Amaz parancsol, s mit se fél. 

Ez szép, mert arca szende, bájos, 
S mint galamb tolla, oly fehér; 
Az, mert szemében annyi tűz van, 
Arcában annyi ész, erély. 

És nem tudom, hogy melyik drágább, 
Hogy melyik kedvesebb nekem, 
Csak azt tudom, hogy mind a kettőt 
Oly végtelenül szeretem! "


----------



## anda3 (2010 Október 21)

"Ha vérzik a szíved és fájdalmad nagy,
csak ember légy mindig és ember maradj!
Mert az ember egy léha, könnyelmű SENKI,
mégis oly nehéz embernek lenni! "


----------



## anda3 (2010 Október 21)

"Szeretni és szeretve lenni olyan, mintha kétfelől sütne ránk a nap."


----------



## anda3 (2010 Október 21)

"Az élet túl rövid ahhoz, hogy egyszer csak felébredj és megbánd. Szeresd azokat, akik jók hozzád. Felejtsd el azokat, akik nem. Hidd, hogy minden valamilyen okból történik. Amikor új esély adódik két kézzel kapj érte. Ha ez gyökeresen megváltoztatja az életed ne ellenkezz. Soha senki nem mondta, hogy könnyű az élet, csak azt, hogy érdemes élni. "


----------



## anda3 (2010 Október 21)

"Lehet szegény,aki gazdag,
s lehet gazdag a szegény,
csak az a fontos milyen kincs ül bent,
a szíved rejtekén.
Ha megtanulsz mosolyogni,
észreveszed, ami szép,
rádöbbensz majd,amit te adsz,
mások azt nyújtják feléd."


----------



## anda3 (2010 Október 21)

Ezek voltak a kedvencek! Most már én is vissza számolok


----------



## anda3 (2010 Október 21)

11


----------



## anda3 (2010 Október 21)

12


----------



## anda3 (2010 Október 21)

13. szerencse szám


----------



## anda3 (2010 Október 21)

14


----------



## anda3 (2010 Október 21)

15


----------



## anda3 (2010 Október 21)

16


----------



## anda3 (2010 Október 21)

17


----------



## anda3 (2010 Október 21)

18


----------



## anda3 (2010 Október 21)

19


----------



## anda3 (2010 Október 21)

És kész! Már csak 48 óra kell


----------



## sadolk (2010 Október 21)

Sziasztok!

Fantasztikus ez az oldal. Küldök egy nemrégi videót:

Szaniszló Ferenc: A magyarság különleges küldetése
http://vimeo.com/15838227


----------



## sadolk (2010 Október 21)

2: Megjelent az Ubuntu 10.10!
Ha eleged van a vírusokból, lefagyásokból és a multicégeket se akarod támogatni, akkor válaszd az ingyenes és megbízható Ubuntu Linux rendszert!

http://ubuntu.hu/


----------



## sadolk (2010 Október 21)

3 A legszebb videó a 2010-es Kurultajról:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kmNkBlEelNw


----------



## sadolk (2010 Október 21)

4 Avatar Jobbik módra:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qcyG04sg3QA


----------



## sadolk (2010 Október 21)

5 Kanada - távol, s mégis oly közel!


----------



## sadolk (2010 Október 21)

Vajon Veca fog nyerni?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OoyaoUydeLM


----------



## sadolk (2010 Október 21)

Arvisura és krónikák letöltése:
http://osbuda.hu/core/index.php?dir=dok/


----------



## sadolk (2010 Október 21)

8 oktális számrendszer - régen sok nemzet használta, a nyelvben néhol megmaradt a nyoma...


----------



## ari66 (2010 Október 21)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


Sziasztok!


----------



## self_d (2010 Október 21)

egyes


----------



## sadolk (2010 Október 21)

már majdnem 10


----------



## self_d (2010 Október 21)

kettes


----------



## sadolk (2010 Október 21)

Lovas nemzet ló nélkül?


----------



## ari66 (2010 Október 21)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


Sziasztok!kiss


----------



## self_d (2010 Október 21)

hármas


----------



## self_d (2010 Október 21)

négyes


----------



## self_d (2010 Október 21)

ötös


----------



## sadolk (2010 Október 21)

11


----------



## ari66 (2010 Október 21)

Sziasztok!kiss
Ez így is lassan lesz 20!


----------



## self_d (2010 Október 21)

hatos


----------



## sadolk (2010 Október 21)

Tizenkettő egy tucat


----------



## self_d (2010 Október 21)

hetes


----------



## sadolk (2010 Október 21)

13 - percepció kérdése


----------



## ari66 (2010 Október 21)

ötös


----------



## self_d (2010 Október 21)

nyolcas


----------



## sadolk (2010 Október 21)

14 - csak a kitartó emberek nyerik el a boldog és kihívásokkal teli élet lehetőségét...


----------



## self_d (2010 Október 21)

kilences


----------



## ari66 (2010 Október 21)

6-os


----------



## sadolk (2010 Október 21)

A 15 a 13-al ellentétben nem egy prímszám.


----------



## ari66 (2010 Október 21)

7


----------



## self_d (2010 Október 21)

bűvös tizes


----------



## ari66 (2010 Október 21)

8


----------



## sadolk (2010 Október 21)

16: Kowalsky és a Vega: Vigyázz, jönnek a hunok!


----------



## self_d (2010 Október 21)

tizenegyes


----------



## self_d (2010 Október 21)

tznktts


----------



## self_d (2010 Október 21)

tüzünhürmüs


----------



## ari66 (2010 Október 21)

9


----------



## sadolk (2010 Október 21)

17: A cél elérése előtt egyre nehezebb, de nem állhatunk meg...


----------



## sadolk (2010 Október 21)

18: Hajnalban van a legsötétebb


----------



## self_d (2010 Október 21)

ti zen né gyes


----------



## self_d (2010 Október 21)

tizenötös


----------



## sadolk (2010 Október 21)

19: De feltűnik a nap a horizonton...


----------



## ari66 (2010 Október 21)

10:34:Erre inni kell! Megvan a fele!


----------



## self_d (2010 Október 21)

tizen(hatos)


----------



## sadolk (2010 Október 21)

És mondá az Úr: Fénybe Nézz!


----------



## ari66 (2010 Október 21)

11


----------



## self_d (2010 Október 21)

tizenhetes


----------



## sadolk (2010 Október 21)

És valahogy így kezdődött...


----------



## ari66 (2010 Október 21)

12


----------



## self_d (2010 Október 21)

10en8as


----------



## self_d (2010 Október 21)

19!!!


----------



## self_d (2010 Október 21)

hahh!


----------



## ari66 (2010 Október 21)

13


----------



## ari66 (2010 Október 21)

14


----------



## ari66 (2010 Október 21)

15


----------



## sadolk (2010 Október 21)

Részletek is?


----------



## ari66 (2010 Október 21)

16


----------



## ari66 (2010 Október 21)

17


----------



## ari66 (2010 Október 21)

18


----------



## ari66 (2010 Október 21)

19


----------



## ari66 (2010 Október 21)

HurrÁ!!!


----------



## varadit (2010 Október 21)

*hozzászólás1*

üdv mindenkinek, gyűjtöm a hozzászólásokat


----------



## varadit (2010 Október 21)

üzi 2


----------



## varadit (2010 Október 21)

üzi3...  még tart a lendület


----------



## varadit (2010 Október 21)

üzi 4 majd csak elfogy egyszer


----------



## varadit (2010 Október 21)

üzi 5....... lendületben


----------



## varadit (2010 Október 21)

üzi 6... egyébként minek ez a hülyeség, ennek mi értelme van?


----------



## varadit (2010 Október 21)

üzi 7 , nem értem, az tény


----------



## varadit (2010 Október 21)

üzi8


----------



## varadit (2010 Október 21)

üzi 9


----------



## varadit (2010 Október 21)

üzi 10


----------



## varadit (2010 Október 21)

üzi 11


----------



## varadit (2010 Október 21)

üzi 12


----------



## varadit (2010 Október 21)

13.....áááá


----------



## varadit (2010 Október 21)

14.


----------



## varadit (2010 Október 21)

15


----------



## csinompalko (2010 Október 21)

*19 hátra van.*

Szia Adminisztrátor!
Szeretnék gyorsan összeszedni 20 hozzászólást!


----------



## varadit (2010 Október 21)

16


----------



## varadit (2010 Október 21)

17


----------



## varadit (2010 Október 21)

18


----------



## csinompalko (2010 Október 21)

üzi2


----------



## varadit (2010 Október 21)

19


----------



## csinompalko (2010 Október 21)

üzi2a


----------



## varadit (2010 Október 21)

na már ketten vagyunk, hurrá, csinompalko!


----------



## csinompalko (2010 Október 21)

üzi4


----------



## varadit (2010 Október 21)

vége..


----------



## csinompalko (2010 Október 21)

igen, le akarom tölteni a pöttömtanyát, gyerekdalok, torrenten nincs meg.


----------



## csinompalko (2010 Október 21)

üzi 6


----------



## csinompalko (2010 Október 21)

nem pöttömtanya, valami hasonló


----------



## csinompalko (2010 Október 21)

a kazári piacon almát árul egy asszony - az oviban tanulta a lányom, én is meg akarom tanulni


----------



## csinompalko (2010 Október 21)

üzi 9


----------



## csinompalko (2010 Október 21)

üzi 10. Szerintem a kitartást méltányolják az Óperencián túl.


----------



## csinompalko (2010 Október 21)

Szentgyörgyi vicc
Sétál egy szentgyörgyi fazon Torontó főutcáján az asszonnyal. Szembejön vele egy másik szentgyörgyi fazon.
- te, anyjuk! Azt az arcot ismerem Szentgyörgyről! - nagyot köszön a szembejövőnek: Szevasz! Én is szentgyörgyi vagyok!!!
Mire a másik: 
- S akkor mi van? - és folytatja az útját.


----------



## csinompalko (2010 Október 21)

üzi 11


----------



## csinompalko (2010 Október 21)

üzi 12


----------



## vanvan (2010 Október 21)

*Abc*

Abc1


----------



## vanvan (2010 Október 21)

Abc2


----------



## vanvan (2010 Október 21)

Abc3


----------



## vanvan (2010 Október 21)

Abc4


----------



## vanvan (2010 Október 21)

Abc1


----------



## vanvan (2010 Október 21)

Abc8


----------



## vanvan (2010 Október 21)

Abc9


----------



## vanvan (2010 Október 21)

Abc10


----------



## vanvan (2010 Október 21)

Abc20


----------



## vanvan (2010 Október 21)

Abc22


----------



## vanvan (2010 Október 21)

Abc43


----------



## vanvan (2010 Október 21)

ABCoi


----------



## nyinga (2010 Október 21)

jujjujjujj nemtom emnnyinél járok már


----------



## nyinga (2010 Október 21)

de még mindig nem engedi hogy van ez?


----------



## nyinga (2010 Október 21)

áááá....nem hiszem el


----------



## nyinga (2010 Október 21)

sztem már megvan 20...és még nem enged tölteni


----------



## Néta23 (2010 Október 21)

Üdvözlet!
Remélem jól értelmezem az induláshoz szükséges hozzászólások gyűjtésének módját!


----------



## Néta23 (2010 Október 21)

Kezet csak megfogni szabad... 
Elveszíteni vétek... Ellökni átok... 
Egymásba simuló kezek tartják össze az Eget s a Világot 
Albert Camus


----------



## balazsbalint (2010 Október 21)

1értelmetlen, de kell


----------



## balazsbalint (2010 Október 21)

2értelmetlen, de kell


----------



## balazsbalint (2010 Október 21)

3értelmetlen, de kell


----------



## balazsbalint (2010 Október 21)

4értelmetlen, de kell


----------



## balazsbalint (2010 Október 21)

5értelmetlen, de kell


----------



## vanvan (2010 Október 21)

ABCfd


----------



## Néta23 (2010 Október 21)

a


----------



## balazsbalint (2010 Október 21)

7értelmetlen, de kell


----------



## vanvan (2010 Október 21)

ABCfsfd


----------



## Néta23 (2010 Október 21)

á


----------



## balazsbalint (2010 Október 21)

8értelmetlen, de kell


----------



## balazsbalint (2010 Október 21)

9értelmetlen, de kell


----------



## balazsbalint (2010 Október 21)

10értelmetlen, de kell


----------



## balazsbalint (2010 Október 21)

11értelmetlen, de kell


----------



## balazsbalint (2010 Október 21)

12értelmetlen, de kell


----------



## balazsbalint (2010 Október 21)

13értelmetlen, de kell


----------



## balazsbalint (2010 Október 21)

14értelmetlen, de kell


----------



## balazsbalint (2010 Október 21)

15értelmetlen, de kell


----------



## balazsbalint (2010 Október 21)

16értelmetlen, de kell


----------



## balazsbalint (2010 Október 21)

17értelmetlen, de kell


----------



## balazsbalint (2010 Október 21)

18értelmetlen, de kell


----------



## balazsbalint (2010 Október 21)

19értelmetlen, de kell


----------



## balazsbalint (2010 Október 21)

20értelmetlen, de kell


----------



## balazsbalint (2010 Október 21)

21értelmetlen, de kell


----------



## Néta23 (2010 Október 21)

b


----------



## Néta23 (2010 Október 21)

c


----------



## Néta23 (2010 Október 21)

d


----------



## Néta23 (2010 Október 21)

e


----------



## Néta23 (2010 Október 21)

é


----------



## Néta23 (2010 Október 21)

f


----------



## Néta23 (2010 Október 21)

g


----------



## Néta23 (2010 Október 21)

gy


----------



## Néta23 (2010 Október 21)

h


----------



## Néta23 (2010 Október 21)

i


----------



## Néta23 (2010 Október 21)

la-la-la


----------



## Néta23 (2010 Október 21)

trallala


----------



## Néta23 (2010 Október 21)

subidubidú!


----------



## Néta23 (2010 Október 21)

vacskamati


----------



## Néta23 (2010 Október 21)

maminti


----------



## Néta23 (2010 Október 21)

döm-dö-döm


----------



## Néta23 (2010 Október 21)

Hurrááá!!! meg van 20


----------



## cikcakk (2010 Október 21)

1


----------



## cikcakk (2010 Október 21)

2


----------



## cikcakk (2010 Október 21)

3


----------



## cikcakk (2010 Október 21)

4


----------



## cikcakk (2010 Október 21)

5


----------



## cikcakk (2010 Október 21)

6


----------



## cikcakk (2010 Október 21)

7


----------



## cikcakk (2010 Október 21)

8


----------



## cikcakk (2010 Október 21)

9


----------



## cikcakk (2010 Október 21)

10


----------



## cikcakk (2010 Október 21)

11


----------



## cikcakk (2010 Október 21)

12


----------



## cikcakk (2010 Október 21)

13


----------



## cikcakk (2010 Október 21)

14


----------



## cikcakk (2010 Október 21)

15


----------



## rudko (2010 Október 21)

1


----------



## rudko (2010 Október 21)

2


----------



## rudko (2010 Október 21)

3


----------



## rudko (2010 Október 21)

4


----------



## rudko (2010 Október 21)

5


----------



## cikcakk (2010 Október 21)

16


----------



## cikcakk (2010 Október 21)

17 Szia Rudkó! Te is Szegedről


----------



## cikcakk (2010 Október 21)

18


----------



## rudko (2010 Október 21)

6


----------



## cikcakk (2010 Október 21)

19


----------



## cikcakk (2010 Október 21)

20


----------



## rudko (2010 Október 21)

Igen.


----------



## abcsigel (2010 Október 21)

Ma van a Földünkért világnap.


----------



## cikcakk (2010 Október 21)

Kész vagyok!


----------



## rudko (2010 Október 21)

8


----------



## rudko (2010 Október 21)

Es mit tettel ma a Foldunkert?


----------



## cikcakk (2010 Október 21)




----------



## rudko (2010 Október 21)

10


----------



## abcsigel (2010 Október 21)

Ma van az almanap az Egyesült Királyságban.


----------



## abcsigel (2010 Október 21)

Gyalog mentem suliba (mint mindig).


----------



## abcsigel (2010 Október 21)

Szelektíven gyűjtöm a hulladékot.


----------



## rudko (2010 Október 21)

11


----------



## abcsigel (2010 Október 21)

Sőt már az almanapot is megünnepeltem egy szép nagy almával.  nyammm...


----------



## rudko (2010 Október 21)

Sőt, ma állítólag egész nap csütörtök is van!


----------



## abcsigel (2010 Október 21)

6


----------



## rudko (2010 Október 21)

Hat Kiskoroson nem nagy szam gyalogolni, probald inkabb Veszpremben!


----------



## abcsigel (2010 Október 21)

húha...


----------



## abcsigel (2010 Október 21)

Főleg, hogy kb. 300 méterre lakok a sulitól.


----------



## rudko (2010 Október 21)

14


----------



## abcsigel (2010 Október 21)

Veszprémben még nem voltam, de majd egyszer kipróbálom.


----------



## rudko (2010 Október 21)

Szelektiv gyujtes: egyszer gyujtesz, egyszer nem?


----------



## abcsigel (2010 Október 21)

Ignoti nulla cupido.
_Amit nem ismerünk, az után nem vágyunk._


----------



## rudko (2010 Október 21)

16


----------



## rudko (2010 Október 21)

Non numerantur, sed ponderantur.

_Nem számláltatik, hanem mérettetik._


----------



## abcsigel (2010 Október 21)

Nem, én minden nap szelektíven szemetelek, csak kérdezted, hogy mit csináltam eddig a Földért.


----------



## abcsigel (2010 Október 21)

12


----------



## Muzslya (2010 Október 21)

na ezt is összeszedem?


----------



## Muzslya (2010 Október 21)

istenem müködik.


----------



## abcsigel (2010 Október 21)

Amúgy miért Veszprémet említetted, mikor szegedi vagy?


----------



## Muzslya (2010 Október 21)

csak lassan a testtel,mondja a gép.


----------



## rudko (2010 Október 21)

18


----------



## abcsigel (2010 Október 21)

14


----------



## Muzslya (2010 Október 21)

nem igazán értem


----------



## rudko (2010 Október 21)

Mert ott vannak dombok / hegyek.


----------



## Muzslya (2010 Október 21)

5


----------



## abcsigel (2010 Október 21)

15


----------



## Muzslya (2010 Október 21)

müxik


----------



## abcsigel (2010 Október 21)

Jól van, ez igaz.


----------



## Muzslya (2010 Október 21)

hacsak


----------



## abcsigel (2010 Október 21)

Ja, írsz néhány üzit és már el is éred amit szeretnél.


----------



## Muzslya (2010 Október 21)

nagyi


----------



## rudko (2010 Október 21)

Attol is fugg, ki mit szeretne.


----------



## Muzslya (2010 Október 21)

egy szemmel is megoldom...


----------



## abcsigel (2010 Október 21)

Hodie mihi, cras Tibi! (Ma nekem, holnap neked!)


----------



## Muzslya (2010 Október 21)

na ma elérem végre


----------



## abcsigel (2010 Október 21)

Ez után már csak 1 üzenet.


----------



## abcsigel (2010 Október 21)

Azt hiszem kész vagyok, de maradok még beszélgetni.


----------



## Muzslya (2010 Október 21)

a célpont már látható...


----------



## Muzslya (2010 Október 21)

nem semmi ezt kihozni


----------



## abcsigel (2010 Október 21)

Ezt most nem értem, nem működik, vagy várni kéne még egy kicsit?


----------



## Muzslya (2010 Október 21)

most mindent bele. hátha úgy duplán számol


----------



## Muzslya (2010 Október 21)

13-ast nem szabad hagyni.


----------



## Muzslya (2010 Október 21)

gyerünk gépecske. nem sok van már hátra


----------



## Muzslya (2010 Október 21)

te atya isten. meglesz.


----------



## Muzslya (2010 Október 21)

a 17-es nem tetszik


----------



## Muzslya (2010 Október 21)

18-as se igazán.


----------



## abcsigel (2010 Október 21)

még várok...


----------



## Muzslya (2010 Október 21)

1 hijján 20


----------



## Muzslya (2010 Október 21)

Bingó! Isten hozott a nyerök között.


----------



## abcsigel (2010 Október 21)

de jó, hiába gyűjtögettem...


----------



## abcsigel (2010 Október 21)




----------



## Muzslya (2010 Október 21)

na most kiváncsiságom csillapítom


----------



## rudko (2010 Október 21)

Desperatio aut fecit, militem aut monachus.

_"Az, ki nehéz sorsú, pap lesz avagy katona."_


----------



## rudko (2010 Október 21)

21! Nem kérek több lapot. :-I


----------



## rudko (2010 Október 21)

Tovabbi kellemes napot!


----------



## lkt (2010 Október 21)

1


----------



## lkt (2010 Október 21)

2


----------



## lkt (2010 Október 21)

3


----------



## lkt (2010 Október 21)

4


----------



## lkt (2010 Október 21)

5


----------



## lkt (2010 Október 21)

6


----------



## lkt (2010 Október 21)

7


----------



## lkt (2010 Október 21)

8


----------



## lkt (2010 Október 21)

9


----------



## lkt (2010 Október 21)

10


----------



## lkt (2010 Október 21)

11


----------



## lkt (2010 Október 21)

12


----------



## lkt (2010 Október 21)

13


----------



## lkt (2010 Október 21)

14


----------



## lkt (2010 Október 21)

15


----------



## lkt (2010 Október 21)

16


----------



## lkt (2010 Október 21)

17


----------



## lkt (2010 Október 21)

18


----------



## lkt (2010 Október 21)

19


----------



## lkt (2010 Október 21)

20


----------



## lkt (2010 Október 21)

21


----------



## Erika70 (2010 Október 21)

Hahó itt vagyok!


----------



## Erika70 (2010 Október 21)

Ezt nem értem, tegnap legalább 3 hozzászólást írtam, most egyet sem mutat, ma 2-őt, egyiket meg sem jelenítette, pedig egy teljes óvodai foglalkozást gépeltem be, mert segíteni szerettem volna. 
Egy napon kell a 20-at összeszedni???


----------



## Erika70 (2010 Október 21)

Hahó itt vagyok, üdvözlök Mindenkit!!


----------



## tamas1995 (2010 Október 21)

gyujtom a husz hozzaszolast.:444::-(


----------



## Erika70 (2010 Október 21)

Erika70 írta:


> Hahó itt vagyok, üdvözlök Mindenkit!!


 Nos jó.:lol:


----------



## Erika70 (2010 Október 21)

Van itt Más is???


----------



## Erika70 (2010 Október 21)

Erika70 írta:


> Van itt Más is???


 Tudom ,kevés.


----------



## tamas1995 (2010 Október 21)

hihetetlen,hogy csak egy szam zenei alapja kell nagyon-nagyon surgosen esehhez kell adjak 20 hozzaszolast meg varni ket napot.


----------



## Erika70 (2010 Október 21)

Jön a 7.


----------



## Erika70 (2010 Október 21)

Nagyon jó az oldal, de ilyen feltételeket még nem láttam!
Minden nap letilt!


----------



## Erika70 (2010 Október 21)

Két üzenet között 20 mp-nek el kell telnie.


----------



## tamas1995 (2010 Október 21)

ha valakinek megvan legyszi kudlje el oroszlan szonja es bebe- egy szoknya,egy nadrag ccimu dal zenei alapjat erre a cimre:[email protected]:656::656::656::656::656::656::656::656::656::656::656::656::656::656::656::656::656:


----------



## Erika70 (2010 Október 21)

Jön a 9.


----------



## Erika70 (2010 Október 21)

jön a 10.


----------



## tamas1995 (2010 Október 21)

meghalooooooooook.


----------



## Erika70 (2010 Október 21)

sajnos a zenében nem segíthetek, esetleg bearshare?


----------



## Erika70 (2010 Október 21)

jön a 13.


----------



## Erika70 (2010 Október 21)

14.


----------



## Erika70 (2010 Október 21)

jön a 15.


----------



## Erika70 (2010 Október 21)

jön a 16.


----------



## tamas1995 (2010 Október 21)

16.


----------



## Erika70 (2010 Október 21)

jön a 17. jó téma, nem?


----------



## Erika70 (2010 Október 21)

csodálom, hogy vannak látogatók itt.


----------



## Erika70 (2010 Október 21)

jön a 19.


----------



## Erika70 (2010 Október 21)

Atrakció!!!!!! 
Jön a 20.


----------



## Erika70 (2010 Október 21)

Na talán hozzáférek a kiszemelt olvasnivalóhoz!
Elnézést a sok hülyeségért!


----------



## tamas1995 (2010 Október 21)

ukyukkyu


----------



## tamas1995 (2010 Október 21)

hhgmgddg


----------



## tamas1995 (2010 Október 21)

mjmjdhj


----------



## Erika70 (2010 Október 21)

Nem, nem engedett hozzáférést. Nincs jogosultságom!


----------



## ferkope (2010 Október 21)

na akkor lássuk csak...


----------



## ferkope (2010 Október 21)

el kell érnem a 20 hozzászólást


----------



## ferkope (2010 Október 21)

19


----------



## ferkope (2010 Október 21)

20


----------



## ferkope (2010 Október 21)

na végre!


----------



## ferkope (2010 Október 21)

csak nem enged, vajon miért?


----------



## erikuci (2010 Október 21)

sziasztok, rég jártam itt már,de újra tetszik az oldal.


----------



## ladyl (2010 Október 21)

Szép napot


----------



## ladyl (2010 Október 21)

Tegnap kissé leterhelt volt a "vonal"


----------



## ladyl (2010 Október 21)

Ma jóval gyorsabb


----------



## ladyl (2010 Október 21)

Megvan a 10. üzenetem is


----------



## kidd (2010 Október 21)

Köszi, kreatív ötlet volt!


----------



## ladyl (2010 Október 21)

11


----------



## ladyl (2010 Október 21)

Mi volt kreatív ötlet?


----------



## ladyl (2010 Október 21)

Ennek a topiknak az indítása?


----------



## pucikati (2010 Október 21)

*szia*

Sziasztok Lányok-fiúk!!!


----------



## pucikati (2010 Október 21)

*Sziasztok Lányok-fiúk!!!*

Sziasztok Lányok-fiúk!!!


----------



## ladyl (2010 Október 21)

Legalább összeszedheti az ember a kötelező hsz.-ok számát.


----------



## ladyl (2010 Október 21)

Szia


----------



## pucikati (2010 Október 21)

*Sziasztok Lányok-fiúk!!!*

Sziasztok Lányok-fiúk!!!


----------



## pucikati (2010 Október 21)

*Oké*

Okéka


----------



## ladyl (2010 Október 21)

Szia +int


----------



## pucikati (2010 Október 21)

*jupi*

hupi


----------



## ladyl (2010 Október 21)

17


----------



## ladyl (2010 Október 21)

hepi


----------



## ladyl (2010 Október 21)

vagy hapi


----------



## ladyl (2010 Október 21)

...és yesss, megvan!


----------



## pucikati (2010 Október 21)

*sereg*

szia pucika


----------



## pucikati (2010 Október 21)

*popo*

sziasztok magyarok!


----------



## pucikati (2010 Október 21)

*szupi*

jajj de jó


----------



## pucikati (2010 Október 21)

*jajj de jó*

g


----------



## pucikati (2010 Október 21)

*sereg*

sziasztok kottások


----------



## pucikati (2010 Október 21)

*moi*

miti


----------



## pucikati (2010 Október 21)

*hjhj*

hhhhhh


----------



## pucikati (2010 Október 21)

*asas*

asasa


----------



## pucikati (2010 Október 21)

*gfhfg*

fghfgh


----------



## natko (2010 Október 21)

*Sziasztok Lányok-fiúk!!!*

sziasztok


----------



## natko (2010 Október 21)

*sereg*

ssss


----------



## natko (2010 Október 21)

*szia*

sziasztok


----------



## natko (2010 Október 21)

*szupi*

se


----------



## natko (2010 Október 21)

*szójáték*

ss


----------



## wesker8 (2010 Október 21)

hello sziasztok


----------



## natko (2010 Október 21)

*fdgdf*

dfg


----------



## natko (2010 Október 21)

*gbgfgb*

gfbfgbfg


----------



## natko (2010 Október 21)

*ghj*

jghj


----------



## wesker8 (2010 Október 21)

jó estét mindenkinek


----------



## natko (2010 Október 21)

*hjkhjhjkh*

hjkjh


----------



## wesker8 (2010 Október 21)

nem kéne sokat bindelni


----------



## wesker8 (2010 Október 21)

nah mind1


----------



## wesker8 (2010 Október 21)

szval


----------



## wesker8 (2010 Október 21)

megy ma vmi érdekes a tv-ben?


----------



## natko (2010 Október 21)

*jhk*

lkdghj


----------



## wesker8 (2010 Október 21)

ha igen pls írjátok le


----------



## natko (2010 Október 21)

*élél*

12121


----------



## natko (2010 Október 21)

*78*

89


----------



## wesker8 (2010 Október 21)

szerintetek meik mobil a legjobb?


----------



## natko (2010 Október 21)

*98*

256


----------



## wesker8 (2010 Október 21)

*mobil*

szerintem az iPhone4


----------



## natko (2010 Október 21)

*i*

kh


----------



## natko (2010 Október 21)

*éé*

ééé


----------



## natko (2010 Október 21)

*tzu*

tzu


----------



## wesker8 (2010 Október 21)

xbox360 vagy a ps3 a jobb?


----------



## natko (2010 Október 21)

*z*

jjj


----------



## wesker8 (2010 Október 21)

lol


----------



## natko (2010 Október 21)

*ll*

lll


----------



## wesker8 (2010 Október 21)

asd


----------



## natko (2010 Október 21)

*él*

ééééééé


----------



## wesker8 (2010 Október 21)

értelmes szavakat írsz


----------



## natko (2010 Október 21)

*vcb*

cvb


----------



## wesker8 (2010 Október 21)

sálálálá


----------



## natko (2010 Október 21)

*uziuui*

uiuiu


----------



## wesker8 (2010 Október 21)

hy


----------



## wesker8 (2010 Október 21)

gyors


----------



## wesker8 (2010 Október 21)

voltál


----------



## wesker8 (2010 Október 21)

:d


----------



## wesker8 (2010 Október 21)

wow


----------



## wesker8 (2010 Október 21)

cataclysm


----------



## kontrakcio (2010 Október 21)

x


----------



## kontrakcio (2010 Október 21)

bu


----------



## kontrakcio (2010 Október 21)

na ez ertelmes volt.


----------



## szysz (2010 Október 21)

1.


----------



## szysz (2010 Október 21)

2


----------



## szysz (2010 Október 21)

3


----------



## szysz (2010 Október 21)

5


----------



## szysz (2010 Október 21)

6


----------



## szysz (2010 Október 21)

8


----------



## szysz (2010 Október 21)

9


----------



## szysz (2010 Október 21)

4


----------



## szysz (2010 Október 21)

10


----------



## szysz (2010 Október 21)

11


----------



## szysz (2010 Október 21)

12


----------



## szysz (2010 Október 21)

13


----------



## szysz (2010 Október 21)

14


----------



## dory89 (2010 Október 21)

szia!
Köszi a lehetőségetrendes tőled


----------



## dory89 (2010 Október 21)

19


----------



## dory89 (2010 Október 21)

18


----------



## dory89 (2010 Október 21)

17


----------



## dory89 (2010 Október 21)

16


----------



## dory89 (2010 Október 21)

15


----------



## dory89 (2010 Október 21)

14


----------



## dory89 (2010 Október 21)

13


----------



## dory89 (2010 Október 21)

12


----------



## dory89 (2010 Október 21)

11


----------



## sinka15 (2010 Október 21)

szép


----------



## dory89 (2010 Október 21)

10


----------



## dory89 (2010 Október 21)

9


----------



## dory89 (2010 Október 21)

8


----------



## dory89 (2010 Október 21)

7


----------



## dory89 (2010 Október 21)

6


----------



## dory89 (2010 Október 21)

5


----------



## Vpabraham (2010 Október 21)

5.


----------



## dory89 (2010 Október 21)

4


----------



## Vpabraham (2010 Október 21)

6.


----------



## dory89 (2010 Október 21)

3


----------



## Vpabraham (2010 Október 21)

7.


----------



## dory89 (2010 Október 21)

2


----------



## Vpabraham (2010 Október 21)

8.


----------



## Vpabraham (2010 Október 21)

9.


----------



## Vpabraham (2010 Október 21)

10.


----------



## dory89 (2010 Október 21)

1


----------



## Vpabraham (2010 Október 21)

11.


----------



## Vpabraham (2010 Október 21)

12.


----------



## Vpabraham (2010 Október 21)

13.


----------



## Vpabraham (2010 Október 21)

14.


----------



## Vpabraham (2010 Október 21)

15.


----------



## Vpabraham (2010 Október 21)

16.


----------



## Vpabraham (2010 Október 21)

17.


----------



## Vpabraham (2010 Október 21)

18.


----------



## Vpabraham (2010 Október 21)

19.


----------



## Vpabraham (2010 Október 21)

20.


----------



## Vpabraham (2010 Október 21)

21.


----------



## dory89 (2010 Október 21)

hali


----------



## Jazyka (2010 Október 21)

sziasztok


----------



## LNeo (2010 Október 21)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg




Helló mindenki.


----------



## LNeo (2010 Október 21)

Próba 1.


----------



## LNeo (2010 Október 21)

Próba 2.


----------



## LNeo (2010 Október 21)

Próba 3.


----------



## LNeo (2010 Október 21)

Próba 4.


----------



## Jazyka (2010 Október 21)

számozni ér?


----------



## LNeo (2010 Október 21)

Próba 5.


----------



## Jazyka (2010 Október 21)

*


----------



## LNeo (2010 Október 21)

Jazyka írta:


> számozni ér?



Ahogy elnézem a többieket valószínűleg . Ha mégse csak ránkszólnak.


----------



## Jazyka (2010 Október 21)

5


----------



## LNeo (2010 Október 21)

Következő üzenet...


----------



## LNeo (2010 Október 21)

9.


----------



## Jazyka (2010 Október 21)

akkor jó. =)


----------



## LNeo (2010 Október 21)

10.


----------



## LNeo (2010 Október 21)

Felén túl... 11


----------



## Jazyka (2010 Október 21)

8


----------



## LNeo (2010 Október 21)

12.


----------



## Jazyka (2010 Október 21)

9


----------



## Jazyka (2010 Október 21)

10


----------



## LNeo (2010 Október 21)

13.


----------



## LNeo (2010 Október 21)

14.


----------



## Jazyka (2010 Október 21)

11


----------



## LNeo (2010 Október 21)

15.


----------



## arandria (2010 Október 21)

úgy nézem, hogy a köszönet nem elég, írni is kell valamit.


----------



## Jazyka (2010 Október 21)

12


----------



## szysz (2010 Október 21)

15


----------



## LNeo (2010 Október 21)

16


----------



## LNeo (2010 Október 21)

17.


----------



## Jazyka (2010 Október 21)

lehet


----------



## LNeo (2010 Október 21)

18.


----------



## Jazyka (2010 Október 21)

14


----------



## LNeo (2010 Október 21)

19.


----------



## Jazyka (2010 Október 21)

15


----------



## LNeo (2010 Október 21)

20. kész


----------



## Jazyka (2010 Október 21)

16


----------



## Jazyka (2010 Október 21)

17


----------



## szysz (2010 Október 21)

16


----------



## Jazyka (2010 Október 21)

18


----------



## LNeo (2010 Október 21)

Remélem mostantól rendben lesz minden.


----------



## szysz (2010 Október 21)

17


----------



## Jazyka (2010 Október 21)

19


----------



## szysz (2010 Október 21)

18


----------



## Jazyka (2010 Október 21)

20


----------



## szysz (2010 Október 21)

19


----------



## szysz (2010 Október 21)

20


----------



## szysz (2010 Október 21)

21 és kész


----------



## talamasca (2010 Október 21)

Élnék a lehetőséggel.


----------



## talamasca (2010 Október 21)

Mi a számolás?


----------



## talamasca (2010 Október 21)

Vicc?


----------



## talamasca (2010 Október 21)

Vissza kéne olvasnom, gondolom...


----------



## talamasca (2010 Október 21)

Ja, megvan!


----------



## talamasca (2010 Október 21)

Meglegyen a 20...


----------



## talamasca (2010 Október 21)

hozzászólás....


----------



## talamasca (2010 Október 21)

...akkor  neki...


----------



## talamasca (2010 Október 21)

is kezdek...


----------



## talamasca (2010 Október 21)

alakul, a fele megvan


----------



## talamasca (2010 Október 21)

még 10...


----------



## talamasca (2010 Október 21)

erre mi szükség, vajon...


----------



## talamasca (2010 Október 21)

elbeszélgetni magunkkal


----------



## talamasca (2010 Október 21)

József Attila - Karcolatok?


----------



## talamasca (2010 Október 21)

Gondolat jegyzetek?


----------



## talamasca (2010 Október 21)

Vagy mi?


----------



## talamasca (2010 Október 21)

Na még 4-t...


----------



## talamasca (2010 Október 21)

Ezek se lesznek megköszönve...


----------



## talamasca (2010 Október 21)

Mindegy...


----------



## talamasca (2010 Október 21)

Elkészültem...20


----------



## vanvan (2010 Október 21)

sdf


----------



## vanvan (2010 Október 21)

abcfdf


----------



## vanvan (2010 Október 21)

ggtgt


----------



## vanvan (2010 Október 21)

gsdfg


----------



## vanvan (2010 Október 21)

sdfgd


----------



## vanvan (2010 Október 21)

utsó?


----------



## eszter0930 (2010 Október 22)

na akkor még 1


----------



## bobo2010 (2010 Október 22)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg



hello


----------



## bobo2010 (2010 Október 22)

hello


----------



## bobo2010 (2010 Október 22)

a dzsungel konyvet keresem


----------



## bobo2010 (2010 Október 22)

tudna valaki segiteni?


----------



## bobo2010 (2010 Október 22)

az 1942-es valtozat


----------



## bobo2010 (2010 Október 22)

elore is koszonom


----------



## ubul (2010 Október 22)

Nekem nem müxik 20 hozzászólás után sem, nem enged letölteni! Ilyenkor mi van???


----------



## bumford (2010 Október 22)

üdv


----------



## bobo2010 (2010 Október 22)

nem kell 2 napot varni?


----------



## bobo2010 (2010 Október 22)

a 20 uzenet mellett


----------



## tabaga (2010 Október 22)

Köszöntök mindenkit Vácról
Látom már van Vác-i tagotok.
Tabaga


----------



## kidd (2010 Október 22)

20 üzenet ÉS 2 nap....


----------



## komate (2010 Október 22)

Üdv,
Ezt úgysem olvassa senki.


----------



## komate (2010 Október 22)

De ha mégis, akkor gyertek Magyarországra és vegyetek részt a veszprémi slam poetryn.


----------



## komate (2010 Október 22)

szólánc


----------



## komate (2010 Október 22)

lánctalp


----------



## komate (2010 Október 22)

talpmasszázs


----------



## komate (2010 Október 22)

százszónakisegyavége


----------



## komate (2010 Október 22)

végelgyengülés


----------



## komate (2010 Október 22)

üléshuzat


----------



## komate (2010 Október 22)

zatkalik


----------



## komate (2010 Október 22)

likőr


----------



## komate (2010 Október 22)

kőrözött


----------



## komate (2010 Október 22)

törékeny


----------



## komate (2010 Október 22)

kenyérvágó


----------



## komate (2010 Október 22)

vágóhíd


----------



## komate (2010 Október 22)

hidraulika


----------



## komate (2010 Október 22)

ikarusz


----------



## 1juti (2010 Október 22)

hello


----------



## komate (2010 Október 22)

ruszki


----------



## komate (2010 Október 22)

szkíta


----------



## komate (2010 Október 22)

kitalál


----------



## komate (2010 Október 22)

találós kérdés


----------



## komate (2010 Október 22)

erdészház


----------



## 3agergely (2010 Október 22)

vadászles


----------



## komate (2010 Október 22)

*HA A HOLD SÜT...*



 

 Ha a hold süt, a néma, siron tuli fény,
álmomba' kinyilnak a termek.
Kioson, kenyeret szel a konyha kövén
s majszolja riadtan a gyermek. 
Csak a léghuzat ismeri - alszik a ház.
Les nagy szeme, reszket a térde.
Zsirok és köcsögök teje közt kotorász,
surranva, mint az egérke. 
Ha belé-belereccsen a szörnyü kredenc,
ajkára repül kicsiny ujja:
könyörögne az irgalomért, de a csend
zord kürtje a zajt tovafujja. 
Ez a zaj, ez a kín, e világrecsegés
nem szűnve, dühöngve növekszik.
Belesáppad a gyermek, elejti a kést
és visszalopódzva lefekszik... 
Mire ébredek, ég a nap, olvad a jég,
szétfeccsen iromba szilánkja,
mint déligyümölcs-kirakat üvegét
öklével a vágy ha bevágja. 
Elalél a fagy istene, enged az ég.
Már unja az ördög a poklot,
ideönti a földre kövér melegét -
zöld lángba borulnak a bokrok. 
1936. márc.


----------



## 1juti (2010 Október 22)

hello


----------



## TAP023 (2010 Október 22)

hello


----------



## bobo2010 (2010 Október 22)

koszonom


----------



## bobo2010 (2010 Október 22)

jol ertettem, hogy 20 uzenet es ket nap


----------



## bobo2010 (2010 Október 22)

akkor ki kell varjam a 2 napot


----------



## bobo2010 (2010 Október 22)

ha lehet ne csatoltan tegyetek fel a linekeket
a dzsungel konyvere


----------



## bobo2010 (2010 Október 22)

nem biztos, hogy engedi, hogy megnezzem


----------



## bobo2010 (2010 Október 22)

nagyon szeretnem azt a filmet megszerezni


----------



## bobo2010 (2010 Október 22)

gyermekkorom kedvenc olvasmanya volt


----------



## bobo2010 (2010 Október 22)

es a filmesitett valtozatot is megneztem


----------



## bobo2010 (2010 Október 22)

a VUK rajzflm megvan-e valakinek?


----------



## bobo2010 (2010 Október 22)

az 1981-ben keszultre gondolok


----------



## bobo2010 (2010 Október 22)

ha lehet data-san


----------



## bobo2010 (2010 Október 22)

elore is koszonom


----------



## fryadam (2010 Október 22)

*vicc*

Az elefánt és a kisegér együtt utazik a vonaton. Az elefántnak van jegye, a kisegérnek nincs. Az elefánt látja, hogy jön a kalauz, ezért gyorsan bedugja a kisegeret a mellénye zsebébe. Azt mondja a kalauz
- Te elefánt! Én tudom, hogy a kisegér a legjobb barátod, és ti mindenhová együtt jártok, nincs itt ő véletlenül?
- Sajnos most nem tudott jönni. - mondja az elefánt, és egy hatalmasat csap a mellénye zsebére - De a fényképe az itt van.


----------



## fryadam (2010 Október 22)

*csak hogy meglegyen a 20 hozzászólás*

Betelefonál egy rádiós kívánságműsorba egy ember és el kezdi mondani: Jó napot kívánok!Azért telefonálok,mert találtam egy brifkót és van benne sok személyi irat, 10.000 euro , 25.000 dollár és még 3 bankkártya pin-kódokkal együtt. A brifkóval nem tudom , hogy mit csináljak,de a tulajdonosának szeretném kűldeni az úgy szeretném meghálálni című számot


----------



## Jegesmaci78 (2010 Október 22)

Ez aztán szapora fórum... meg se találom a tegnapi hozzászólásomat... :'(


----------



## fryadam (2010 Október 22)

- Nagypapa, téged mért szerettek annyira a nők? - Háát... nem is tudom - és a nagypapa megnyalta a szemöldökét


----------



## fryadam (2010 Október 22)

-Apúúúú,duluzsolj úgy bele a füjembe,mint a mamának szoktál-mondja a négyéves kislány az apjának. Az apja beleduruzsol a kislány fülébe,mire az:-Szó szem lehet jóla,edész nap cak mosztam,föztem,takajitottam,fáj a fejem,ész hullafájadt vagyok!


----------



## fryadam (2010 Október 22)

még 6


----------



## fryadam (2010 Október 22)

bla bla bla


----------



## fryadam (2010 Október 22)

amúgy jó az oldal


----------



## fryadam (2010 Október 22)

A férj megcsalja a feleségét a titkárnőjével, de észreveszi, hogy a nagy szexcsata eredményeképp a vállán egy harapásnyom maradt. Miközben megy hazafelé, azon töpreng, mit mondjon az asszonynak. Belép a lakásba, a kutyájuk szalad felé. Hirtelen ötlettől vezérelve elkezd birkózni az állattal, majd mutatja a vállát a feleségnek
- Nézd csak, mit csinált velem ez a dög!
A felesége széthúzza a blúzát
- Az semmi, nézd meg, az én melleimmel mit művelt!


----------



## fryadam (2010 Október 22)

A sötét parkban megszólal egy női hang
- Vedd le a szemüveged, mert szúrja a combomat.
Pár perc múlva
- Tedd fel a szemüveged, mert a padot nyalod


----------



## fryadam (2010 Október 22)

Nemrég temették el a férfi anyósát. Kimegy a temetőbe, megnézni, hogy minden rendben van-e a sírnál. Látva a nem messze sugdolózó és őt figyelő öreglányokat, jó hangosan elkezd sóhajtozni
- Jaj, miért haltál meg, anyósok legjobbika! Bárcsak feltámadnál!
Ebben a pillanatban egy vakond elkezdi túrni a földet. Látva a mozgást, azonnal elfeledkezik a leső öreglányokról. Rátapos a vakondtúrásra, miközben ezt mormogja
- Na, annyira komolyan azért nem gondoltam!


----------



## fryadam (2010 Október 22)

Három rendőrt halálra ítélnek. A bíró kihirdeti a végrendet
- Három végzési lehetőség közül lehet választani. Golyó, kötél, vagy villamosszék.
Jön az első
- A villanytól félek, a kötél nem méltó hozzám, én a golyót választom.
Kiviszik, sortűz, meghal. Jön a második
- A kötél fájdalmas, a golyó nem méltó hozzám, legyen a villamosszék!
Rákapcsolják, semmi. Megbütykölik, még egyszer rákapcsolják, szintén semmi. A harmadik sikertelen kísérlet után a ítéltet szabadon kell engedni, de annyi ideje marad, hogy odaszóljon társának, hogy a villamosszékben nincs áram. Következik a harmadik
- A golyótól irtózom, a villamosszékben nincs áram, tehát marad a kötél


----------



## fryadam (2010 Október 22)

Juliska, a gyönyörű fiatal lány, kapál a TSZ földjén. Arra megy Jancsi és megszólítja:
- Te Julis! Olyan gyönyörű vagy! Úgy megfognám azokat a telt kebleidet.
- Mégis mit képzelsz, Jancsi!
- Te Julis, adok 5000 Forintot, ha megfoghatom!
- Hát, ha adsz 5000 Forintot, akkor jól van.
Jancsi adja a pénzt, megtörténik a dolog.
Jancsi folytatja:
- Olyan kívánatos vagy! Megsimogatnám ott a lábad között, adok megint 5000 Forintot!
- Ha adsz 5000 Forintot, akkor jól van, csak gyere menjünk oda a bokorba.
Jancsi adja a pénzt, megsimogatja, és folytatja tovább:
- Te Julis! Mostmár annyira kívánlak! Úgyis itt vagyunk a bokorban, adok 30000 Forintot, ha magamévá tehetlek.
- Jól van akkor, ha adod a pénzt.
Megtörténik a dolog. Jancsi megszólal:
- Na jól van, mostmár megyek.
Juliska megigazítja a szoknyáját és folytatja a kapálást.
Nem sokkal később arrajön a TSZ-elnök:
- Juliska, láttad erre a Jancsit?
- Igen, láttam.
- Kiküldtem vele a fizetésedet, odaadta?


----------



## fryadam (2010 Október 22)

Micimackó besétál a henteshez és megkérdezi:
- Sonka van?
- Természetesen.
Micimackó felugrik a pultra, előránt egy géppisztolyt, és lekaszabolja az ott lévőket.
- Ezt Malackáért!!!!


----------



## gabsi2 (2010 Október 22)

sziasztok


----------



## fryadam (2010 Október 22)

Felébred a medve a téli álomból: 
- Olyan kanos vagyok, hogy az első élőlényt, aki velem szembe jön az erdőben, azonnal megb*szom! Elindul az ösvényen, látja, hogy jön szembe egy sündisznó,gyorsan felkapja, mire a süni összegömbölyödik a markában. Forgatja jobbra-balra, de nem talál semmi nyílást. Tiszta ideg lesz, elkezd kiabálni: 
- Hola p*nád, hol a p*nád?! 
A süni kétségbeesve megszólal: 
- Nekem nincsen!! 
- Mivel mondtad?!?!? Mivel mondtad?!?!?!


----------



## fryadam (2010 Október 22)

A tizennégy éves lány újságolja az anyjának, hogy kimaradt egy mensese. 
A szülők mérgesen, zokogva, kétségbeesve kérdik lányukat, hogy melyik disznó tette ezt vele. A lány felveszi a telefont, beszél, majd leteszi. Fél óra múlva megáll a ház előtt egy vadiúj Ferrari, kiszáll egy öregedő, őszes halántékú úriember, drága, elegáns öltönyben, cipőben, és belép a házba. Határozottan a nappaliba megy, és leül a szülők és a lány közé. 
- Jó reggelt! - mondja. - Hallom a lányuktól, hogy mi történt. Családi okok miatt nem tudom őt feleségül venni, de ajánlatom a következő: 
Amennyiben lánya születne, kap tőlem három üzletet, két apartmanházat, tengerparti villát és 500 000 dollárt évente. Ha fiú lesz, nevére íratom két gyáramat, és ugyanúgy az 500 000 dollárt évente. Amennyiben ikrek lennének, egy-egy gyár és évi 250 000 dollár lenne az apanázsuk. Amennyiben elvetélne... 
Itt az apa kihasználva a lélegzetvételnyi szünetet, közbeszól: 
- Megbaszod még egyszer!!!


----------



## fryadam (2010 Október 22)

A székely elmegy és a fiára bízza a tanyát. Amikor hazajön, érte megy a fia. Kérdi a bácsi: 
- Na, történt valami a tanyán? 
- Nem. 
- Biztos? 
- Hát csak a villa nyele tört el. 
- Mikor? 
- Amikor vittem eltemetni a kutyát. 
- Oszt meghalt a kutya? Mikor? 
- Akkor amikor eltaposták a tehenek. 
- Hát hogy jöttek ki a tehenek? 
- Megijedtek, amikor leégett az ól. 
- Mikor égett le az ól? 
- Mikor átfujta a házról a parazsat a szél. 
- Leégett a ház? 
- Igen, de a cica a hibás, mert földöntötte a gyertyát. 
- Milyen gyertyát te kölök? 
- Amivel a nagymamát ravataloztuk. 
- Meghalt a nagymama? 
- Meg szegény, amikor megtudta hogy anyám elszökött a postással. 
- Elszökött a postással? Akkor tényleg nincs semmi b


----------



## fryadam (2010 Október 22)

Rendőrakadémián két rendőr újonc vizsga előtt várakozik. Kérdezi az egyik:
- Logikából vizsgázol?
- Igen.
- Elmagyaráznád nekem, mert sajnos nem értem.
- OK, vegyünk egy példát, van akváriumod?
- Igen.
- Akkor szereted a halakat.
- Igen.
- Szeretsz horgászni is.
- Igen.
- Horgászás közben nézegeted a tóparton levő jó nőket.
- Igen.
- Szeretsz a nőkkel szexelni.
- Igen.
- Na látod, ilyen egyszerű az egész, minden egymásból következik.
Közben a magyarázó újoncot vizsgára szólítják, a másik rendőr kinn marad. Odamegy hozzá egy harmadik:
- Te is logikából vizsgázol?
- Igen.
- El tudnád magyarázni nekem?
- Persze, vegyünk egy példát. Van akváriumod?
- Nincs.
- Akkor te bu.. vagy


----------



## fryadam (2010 Október 22)

Szökenö érdeklödik az anyjánál:-Mond mama,majd ha egyszer terhes leszek,és eljön az idö,hogy szüljek,hol fog majd kijönni a kisbaba? -Ott fog kijönni majd,édes lányom,ahová teszi a férfi a szerszámát! -Es,nem fogja a baba majd kirúgni a fogaimat


----------



## fryadam (2010 Október 22)

-Kedves Mikulás! 
Nagyon-nagyon szeretnék idén egy kiskutyát. Kérlek, kérlek, kérlek, KÉRLEK! 
Timmy 
-Kedves Timmy! 
Ez a nyafogós, kunyerálós duma lehet, hogy a szüleidnél működik, de 
nálam nem. Idén megint pulcsit kapsz. 
Mikulás


----------



## fryadam (2010 Október 22)

Falun az anyós beugrik a kútba és kibálni kezd segítségért. A 3 vő jelölt közül beugrik az első és kihúzza. Másnap ott áll egy Zsiguli a ház előtt és rá van írva: Hálám jeléül, anyósod. 
Másnap újra beugrik és segítségért kiabál. Most a középső vő ugrik utána és kihúzza. Másnap a ház előtt áll egy Suzuki ráírva: Hálám jeléül, anyósod. 3. nap újra beugrik és kiabál. A legkisebb vő mérlegel: Hát nem szeretem én annyira, meghát a víz is hideg.. Ott pusztuljon az öreglány. Meg is fullad. Másnap áll egy Merci, rajta a felirat: hálám jeléül, apósod..


----------



## fryadam (2010 Október 22)

Matekóra, a 25éves tanarnö miniszoknyában nyújtozkodva irja a feladatot a tábla tetejére, de ugy hogy még a bugyija is kilátszik. Hatranéz és látja, hogy Móricka nagyon mocorog a padban. Kérdi: 
- Móricka, neked menyi jött ki? 
Móricka mutatja a tenyerét 
- Tanárnö kérem ennyi, de még a padba is jutott.


----------



## hevescsaba (2010 Október 22)

Üdv!


----------



## hevescsaba (2010 Október 22)

Még egy hozzászólás


----------



## hevescsaba (2010 Október 22)

Még kell 9.


----------



## hevescsaba (2010 Október 22)

Már csak 8.


----------



## wrestlingold (2010 Október 22)

Hello üdv.


----------



## wrestlingold (2010 Október 22)

Hogy vagytok?


----------



## Gitta01 (2010 Október 22)

Szevasztok, csak erre jártam. Szép napot!


----------



## bofi (2010 Október 22)

Hallo!


----------



## hevescsaba (2010 Október 22)

nekem 8.


----------



## misbita (2010 Október 22)

sziasztok!


----------



## misbita (2010 Október 22)

hevescsaba írta:


> nekem 8.


nekem 18


----------



## misbita (2010 Október 22)

de lesz ebből nekem is 8


----------



## kicsizoey (2010 Október 22)

sziasztok! tetszik ez az oldal


----------



## unkn0wn (2010 Október 22)

sziasztok


----------



## hevescsaba (2010 Október 22)

Fidel Castro szivarja kigyulladt, a tűzoltók már úton vannak.


----------



## unkn0wn (2010 Október 22)

jo az oldal


----------



## unkn0wn (2010 Október 22)

sok mindent lehet talalni


----------



## unkn0wn (2010 Október 22)

ok


----------



## unkn0wn (2010 Október 22)

aha


----------



## kicsizoey (2010 Október 22)

vhonnan nem lehetne az égkék bűnök-et megszerezni? nincs 2 napom... mielőbb folytatni akarom!!! kell nekem!!!


----------



## unkn0wn (2010 Október 22)

akkor este


----------



## unkn0wn (2010 Október 22)

ss


----------



## unkn0wn (2010 Október 22)




----------



## hevescsaba (2010 Október 22)

Egy gyanútlan fürdőző a havannai strandon összeütközött a sekély vízbe merészkedő amerikai atomtengeralattjáróval.
A katasztrófának szerencsére nincs halálos áldozata,de a tengeralattjáró súlyos sérüléseket szenvedett.


----------



## unkn0wn (2010 Október 22)

:d


----------



## kicsizoey (2010 Október 22)

itt ilyenkor mindenki magában beszél, míg elnem éri a 20 üzit?


----------



## kicsizoey (2010 Október 22)

nah jó ez téves volt...:$


----------



## hevescsaba (2010 Október 22)

Sikerült eloltani a tüzet,de Fidel szakálla leégett,10 évig nem mehet a nyilánosság elé.


----------



## kicsizoey (2010 Október 22)

nem tudjátok, ha már itt viccet meséltek, hol tudom pdf-be vagy bármilyen formátumba leszedni az égkék bűnök-et laurell k hamiltontól?


----------



## kicsizoey (2010 Október 22)

már csak kettesbe vagyunk...


----------



## kicsizoey (2010 Október 22)

nah jó mégse


----------



## hevescsaba (2010 Október 22)

Sajnos nem tudom.


----------



## hevescsaba (2010 Október 22)

Kíváncsi vagyok,mi lesz ha meglesz a 20.


----------



## hevescsaba (2010 Október 22)

Még egy!


----------



## hevescsaba (2010 Október 22)

Megvan a 20?


----------



## kicsizoey (2010 Október 22)

.


----------



## kicsizoey (2010 Október 22)

elméletileg 2 napos reg is szükséges a letöltéshez


----------



## kicsizoey (2010 Október 22)

sehol nem találom


----------



## misbita (2010 Október 22)

hevescsaba írta:


> Megvan a 20?


azt olvastam valahol, hogy ha meg van a 20, és a két nap is, mint Neked, akkor ki kell lépni innen, és újra be, hogy működjön minden funkció...


----------



## misbita (2010 Október 22)

Csaba! Ha ki és utána beléptél, akkor szólj már ide, hogy tudjam, valóban így kell majd csinálnom két nap múlva...


----------



## kicsizoey (2010 Október 22)




----------



## kicsizoey (2010 Október 22)

.


----------



## Hajbu (2010 Október 22)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


 20 hozzászolás kéne de itt 40 et kéne öszeezsednem


----------



## Hajbu (2010 Október 22)

deam jo ha csak be kel köszönni akk helo


----------



## Hajbu (2010 Október 22)

nincs ebbe nagy munka:d csak irni kell  kitalálni vmit?


----------



## Hajbu (2010 Október 22)

huhhh de kár hogy ma 1 est kapottaz osztály fele


----------



## Hajbu (2010 Október 22)

anglolbol kiválóak a tanárok .... midnent tőlünk kérdeznek


----------



## Hajbu (2010 Október 22)

am itt minden ok?


----------



## Hajbu (2010 Október 22)

egyik kedvesbarátom külföldö él


----------



## Hajbu (2010 Október 22)

ő mondta hogy nézegessem ezt az oldalt


----------



## wrestlingold (2010 Október 22)

*Jelen*

Itt vagyok


----------



## Hajbu (2010 Október 22)

és igaza volt itt elég sok minden van


----------



## Hajbu (2010 Október 22)

zene kép midnen ami kell


----------



## wrestlingold (2010 Október 22)

*Jelen*

Nagyon jó az oldal


----------



## qqqwww (2010 Október 22)

hozzászólás


----------



## qqqwww (2010 Október 22)

jó az oldal


----------



## qqqwww (2010 Október 22)

miért kell 20 hozzászólás?


----------



## qqqwww (2010 Október 22)

Tudna valaki ebben segítséget nyújtani nekem?


----------



## qqqwww (2010 Október 22)

...


----------



## qqqwww (2010 Október 22)

6. hozzászólás


----------



## qqqwww (2010 Október 22)

szép napot


----------



## qqqwww (2010 Október 22)

.


----------



## qqqwww (2010 Október 22)

Nincs erre egyszerűbb megoldás?


----------



## qqqwww (2010 Október 22)

qqqwww


----------



## qqqwww (2010 Október 22)

van itt valaki?


----------



## qqqwww (2010 Október 22)

*Hozzászólások*


----------



## qqqwww (2010 Október 22)

...........................


----------



## qqqwww (2010 Október 22)

12345678910111213...


----------



## qqqwww (2010 Október 22)

*canadahun.com
*​


----------



## qqqwww (2010 Október 22)

***


----------



## qqqwww (2010 Október 22)

szia


----------



## qqqwww (2010 Október 22)

A rénszarvas mászik fel a szilvafára. Látja ezt a medve és megkérdezi:
- Te rénszarvas, minek mész oda?
- Almát enni.
- De hiszen ez szilvafa.
- Nem baj, hoztam magammal.


----------



## qqqwww (2010 Október 22)

:d


----------



## qqqwww (2010 Október 22)

utolsóóóóóóóóóóóóó!!!!!!!!


----------



## SonkaMod (2010 Október 22)

Sziasztok!


----------



## SonkaMod (2010 Október 22)

Ha békét akarsz készülj a háborúra!!!


----------



## SonkaMod (2010 Október 22)

3


----------



## SonkaMod (2010 Október 22)

4


----------



## SonkaMod (2010 Október 22)

5


----------



## SonkaMod (2010 Október 22)

Vi


----------



## SonkaMod (2010 Október 22)

Vii


----------



## SonkaMod (2010 Október 22)

computermode.hu


----------



## SonkaMod (2010 Október 22)

radikalmod.hu


----------



## SonkaMod (2010 Október 22)

9


----------



## SonkaMod (2010 Október 22)

10


----------



## SonkaMod (2010 Október 22)

11


----------



## SonkaMod (2010 Október 22)

12


----------



## SonkaMod (2010 Október 22)

13


----------



## SonkaMod (2010 Október 22)

14


----------



## SonkaMod (2010 Október 22)

15


----------



## SonkaMod (2010 Október 22)

16


----------



## SonkaMod (2010 Október 22)

17


----------



## SonkaMod (2010 Október 22)

18


----------



## SonkaMod (2010 Október 22)

19


----------



## SonkaMod (2010 Október 22)

20


----------



## SonkaMod (2010 Október 22)

talán 21?


----------



## kata asszony (2010 Október 22)

Jelen!


----------



## kicsizoey (2010 Október 22)




----------



## kicsizoey (2010 Október 22)

15


----------



## gubaseszti (2010 Október 22)

Szia!
Én szeretném minél hamarabb összeszedni a 20 hozzászólást, de nem igazán értem, hogy kell!! Az előzőekben olvastam, hogy bármit írhatok. Ami a hozzám legközelebb áll, az a természet és állatvilág. Bármikor, bárkivel órákat képes vagyok beszélni erről.


----------



## simi65 (2010 Október 22)

egész jók lettek!


----------



## Nenna (2010 Október 22)

Hali


----------



## simi65 (2010 Október 22)

lol


----------



## simi65 (2010 Október 22)

-.-


----------



## eda27 (2010 Október 22)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


 Hali elég gáz ez a 20 hozzászólás én csak egy könyvet szerettem volna elolvasni aztán most 20 válaszig itt ragadtam:4:


----------



## eda27 (2010 Október 22)

jól értem ha 20 üzit lenyomok mehet letöltés meg minden az óldalról?


----------



## eda27 (2010 Október 22)

akkor rajta


----------



## eda27 (2010 Október 22)

17


----------



## eda27 (2010 Október 22)

16


----------



## eda27 (2010 Október 22)

15


----------



## eda27 (2010 Október 22)

14


----------



## somazo (2010 Október 22)

1


----------



## somazo (2010 Október 22)

2


----------



## eda27 (2010 Október 22)

13 kezdem unni


----------



## somazo (2010 Október 22)

3


----------



## eda27 (2010 Október 22)

12


----------



## somazo (2010 Október 22)

4


----------



## simi65 (2010 Október 22)

kutyaaaaa


----------



## somazo (2010 Október 22)

5


----------



## eda27 (2010 Október 22)

11 közben megy apassziánsz


----------



## somazo (2010 Október 22)

6


----------



## eda27 (2010 Október 22)

kezdődik


----------



## somazo (2010 Október 22)

7


----------



## eda27 (2010 Október 22)

9


----------



## somazo (2010 Október 22)

8


----------



## eda27 (2010 Október 22)

8


----------



## somazo (2010 Október 22)

9


----------



## eda27 (2010 Október 22)

7


----------



## eda27 (2010 Október 22)

6


----------



## somazo (2010 Október 22)

10


----------



## eda27 (2010 Október 22)

5


----------



## somazo (2010 Október 22)

11


----------



## somazo (2010 Október 22)

12


----------



## eda27 (2010 Október 22)

4


----------



## eda27 (2010 Október 22)

3


----------



## somazo (2010 Október 22)

13


----------



## eda27 (2010 Október 22)

2


----------



## somazo (2010 Október 22)

14


----------



## somazo (2010 Október 22)

15


----------



## eda27 (2010 Október 22)

1


----------



## somazo (2010 Október 22)

16


----------



## eda27 (2010 Október 22)

ez az uccsó aztán el kell telnie egy napnak és végre olvashatok is a fórumról


----------



## somazo (2010 Október 22)

17


----------



## somazo (2010 Október 22)

18


----------



## KicsiG13 (2010 Október 22)

kj


----------



## somazo (2010 Október 22)

19


----------



## KicsiG13 (2010 Október 22)

kjg


----------



## somazo (2010 Október 22)

20


----------



## KicsiG13 (2010 Október 22)

lópuki


----------



## KicsiG13 (2010 Október 22)

unatkozok és olvasni akarok


----------



## somazo (2010 Október 22)

21


----------



## KicsiG13 (2010 Október 22)

megvan már a húsz??????????????????????


----------



## KicsiG13 (2010 Október 22)

kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## KicsiG13 (2010 Október 22)

kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## KicsiG13 (2010 Október 22)

kkkkkkkkkkkkllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## asterixobelix (2010 Október 22)

Sziasztok!


----------



## asterixobelix (2010 Október 22)

Az életet csak visszafelé lehet megérteni, de csak előrefelé lehet élni. /Kierkegaard/


----------



## Bettivok (2010 Október 22)

Köszi szépen, azt se tudom, mihez szóljak így egyszerre 20-at 

Na kezdem összeszedegetni. Ez a blog eddig jó emberbaráti most. Köszi a segítséget

meglesz

Köszi szépen minden új tag nevében is


----------



## asterixobelix (2010 Október 22)

Sok mindent észrevesz az ember, ha figyel. /Berra/


----------



## asterixobelix (2010 Október 22)

A pillanat varázsát nem lehet egy pillanat alatt megszerezni. /Oppenheimer/


----------



## herikokler (2010 Október 22)

1.


----------



## herikokler (2010 Október 22)

2.


----------



## herikokler (2010 Október 22)

3.


----------



## simi65 (2010 Október 22)

xDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## herikokler (2010 Október 22)

4.


----------



## herikokler (2010 Október 22)

5.


----------



## herikokler (2010 Október 22)

6.


----------



## herikokler (2010 Október 22)

7.


----------



## herikokler (2010 Október 22)

8.


----------



## herikokler (2010 Október 22)

9.


----------



## herikokler (2010 Október 22)

10.


----------



## herikokler (2010 Október 22)

11.


----------



## Bettivok (2010 Október 22)

*új*

akkor most csak írogatok ide


----------



## herikokler (2010 Október 22)

12.


----------



## herikokler (2010 Október 22)

13.


----------



## herikokler (2010 Október 22)

14.


----------



## herikokler (2010 Október 22)

15.


----------



## herikokler (2010 Október 22)

16.


----------



## asterixobelix (2010 Október 22)

:55:


----------



## herikokler (2010 Október 22)

17.


----------



## Bettivok (2010 Október 22)

*ha*

üdv nektek


----------



## herikokler (2010 Október 22)

18.


----------



## Bettivok (2010 Október 22)

*+*

ez nem tom hányadik


----------



## herikokler (2010 Október 22)

19.


----------



## asterixobelix (2010 Október 22)

:11:


----------



## Bettivok (2010 Október 22)

*25*

1


----------



## herikokler (2010 Október 22)

20.


----------



## Bettivok (2010 Október 22)

*+*

2


----------



## Bettivok (2010 Október 22)

*+*

3


----------



## herikokler (2010 Október 22)

*király*


----------



## Bettivok (2010 Október 22)

*-*

4


----------



## asterixobelix (2010 Október 22)

:77:


----------



## Bettivok (2010 Október 22)

*-*

5


----------



## asterixobelix (2010 Október 22)




----------



## Bettivok (2010 Október 22)

*-*

6


----------



## asterixobelix (2010 Október 22)

:99:


----------



## Bettivok (2010 Október 22)

*+*

 7


----------



## asterixobelix (2010 Október 22)

:0:


----------



## Bettivok (2010 Október 22)

*+*

8


----------



## asterixobelix (2010 Október 22)

kisskisskiss


----------



## Bettivok (2010 Október 22)

*-*

lálálálá


----------



## Bettivok (2010 Október 22)

*-*

hajajajjajjjjjjjjjaj


----------



## Bettivok (2010 Október 22)

*-*

gdsgfdwg


----------



## Bettivok (2010 Október 22)

*kzhl*

zuehds


----------



## Bettivok (2010 Október 22)

*etaq*

etsdfuii


----------



## Bettivok (2010 Október 22)

*ztrjh*

súéfkú


----------



## Belle09 (2010 Október 22)

Egy napon...


----------



## Bettivok (2010 Október 22)

*+*

56+566


----------



## Belle09 (2010 Október 22)

...mikor Micimackónak...


----------



## Bettivok (2010 Október 22)

*T*

Ik


----------



## Bettivok (2010 Október 22)

*R*

Rz


----------



## Bettivok (2010 Október 22)

*Zh*

Hhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Bettivok (2010 Október 22)

*Rujrizr*

Uzktrf


----------



## Belle09 (2010 Október 22)

... semmi dolga nem akadt.


----------



## Belle09 (2010 Október 22)

Eszébe jutott...


----------



## Belle09 (2010 Október 22)

... hogy tenni kéne...


----------



## Belle09 (2010 Október 22)

...valami nagyon fontosat.


----------



## Belle09 (2010 Október 22)

Elment tehát...


----------



## Belle09 (2010 Október 22)

... Malackához...


----------



## Belle09 (2010 Október 22)

... hogy meglesse...


----------



## Bettivok (2010 Október 22)

*dasgfsda*

dfagadsgvad


----------



## Belle09 (2010 Október 22)

... mit csinál.


----------



## Bettivok (2010 Október 22)

asgívgasdg


----------



## Belle09 (2010 Október 22)

De Malackánál....


----------



## Bettivok (2010 Október 22)

kősdgdsmgbdjas


----------



## Belle09 (2010 Október 22)

... éppen akkor....


----------



## Belle09 (2010 Október 22)

.... senkit-senkit nem talált.


----------



## Belle09 (2010 Október 22)

Így hát elindult ...


----------



## Belle09 (2010 Október 22)

... hazafelé...


----------



## Bettivok (2010 Október 22)

10


----------



## Belle09 (2010 Október 22)

... miközben sűrűn hullt a hó...


----------



## Belle09 (2010 Október 22)

... arra gondolt, hogy otthon talán...


----------



## Bettivok (2010 Október 22)

*dh*

65


----------



## Belle09 (2010 Október 22)

... akad egy kis ennivaló.


----------



## Belle09 (2010 Október 22)

Hogy kimelegedjék, ugrándozott...


----------



## Bettivok (2010 Október 22)

99


----------



## Belle09 (2010 Október 22)

és jó nagyokat lépett és a hidegre való tekintettel énekelni kezdett...


----------



## Belle09 (2010 Október 22)

Minél inkább havazik, annál inkább hull a hó,
Minél inkább hull a hó, annál inkább havazik...


----------



## Belle09 (2010 Október 22)

Hull a hó és hózik, Micimackó fázik!


----------



## Bettivok (2010 Október 22)

*hé*

rtikru


----------



## Bettivok (2010 Október 22)

kdgjmd


----------



## Bettivok (2010 Október 22)

*rvrrrrrrr*

rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Bettivok (2010 Október 22)

*djs*

gajgpfaégjéoirg


----------



## Bettivok (2010 Október 22)

*sejsw*

jtfjtwszrjs


----------



## domako (2010 Október 22)

én is itt vagyok domako


----------



## Dwill005Gilead (2010 Október 22)

*20.hozzászólás*

1


----------



## Dwill005Gilead (2010 Október 22)

2


----------



## Dwill005Gilead (2010 Október 22)

3


----------



## Dwill005Gilead (2010 Október 22)

4


----------



## Dwill005Gilead (2010 Október 22)

5


----------



## Dwill005Gilead (2010 Október 22)

6


----------



## Dwill005Gilead (2010 Október 22)

7


----------



## Dwill005Gilead (2010 Október 22)

8


----------



## pinkzombi (2010 Október 22)

köszi


----------



## sjudit91 (2010 Október 22)

béka


----------



## nikitta (2010 Október 22)

Csók


----------



## nikitta (2010 Október 22)

Csókot szór


----------



## nikitta (2010 Október 22)

a lány.


----------



## nikitta (2010 Október 22)

Járdát, utat


----------



## nikitta (2010 Október 22)

körbehány.


----------



## nikitta (2010 Október 22)

Csókot szór a lány.


----------



## nikitta (2010 Október 22)

Körbenéz


----------



## nikitta (2010 Október 22)

és tovább hány.


----------



## nikitta (2010 Október 22)

Elé állsz


----------



## nikitta (2010 Október 22)

és eltalál.


----------



## nikitta (2010 Október 22)

És most egybe:

Csók

Csókot szór a lány.
Járdát, utat körbehány.
Csókot szór a lány.
Körbenéz és tovább hány.
Csókot szór a lány.
Elé állsz és eltalál.
Csókot szór a lány.


----------



## nikitta (2010 Október 22)

Nos, ugye a húsz az mégiscsak húsz. Aztán gondoltam miért is ne. Ez egy abszurd pillanatomban pattant ki a fejemből. Kicsit beteges, de vicces. Oh, és ha valaki rájön a ritmusára, akkor észreveheti, hogy nagyon jól lehet verselni. Szép ütemesen.


----------



## Dwill005Gilead (2010 Október 22)

9


----------



## Dwill005Gilead (2010 Október 22)

10


----------



## Dwill005Gilead (2010 Október 22)

11


----------



## Dwill005Gilead (2010 Október 22)

12


----------



## Dwill005Gilead (2010 Október 22)

13


----------



## Dwill005Gilead (2010 Október 22)

14


----------



## Dwill005Gilead (2010 Október 22)

15


----------



## Dwill005Gilead (2010 Október 22)

16


----------



## nikitta (2010 Október 22)

17


----------



## nikitta (2010 Október 22)

18


----------



## Dwill005Gilead (2010 Október 22)

17


----------



## nikitta (2010 Október 22)

19


----------



## nikitta (2010 Október 22)

20


----------



## Dwill005Gilead (2010 Október 22)

19


----------



## nikitta (2010 Október 22)

Yatta Atashi wa makenaizou! 
Már csak negyvennyolc óra... türelem ch-t terem.


----------



## Dwill005Gilead (2010 Október 22)

20


----------



## drzoltay (2010 Október 22)

*Köszönöm szépen*



gipsi queen írta:


> MELITTA.....koszonom hogy itt lehetek es gratulalok. Nem vagyok az a kommentelős fajta, inkább az a csendes olvasós. Ezért nehéz nekem 20 kommentet összeszedni. Úh még egyszer köszönöm.


----------



## drzoltay (2010 Október 22)

*gyűjtögetés*

01


----------



## drzoltay (2010 Október 22)

02


----------



## drzoltay (2010 Október 22)

03


----------



## drzoltay (2010 Október 22)

04


----------



## drzoltay (2010 Október 22)

05


----------



## drzoltay (2010 Október 22)

06


----------



## drzoltay (2010 Október 22)

07


----------



## drzoltay (2010 Október 22)

08


----------



## cavey85 (2010 Október 22)

már két napja fel cvagyok regelvé és 20 hozzászólásom is megvan nem értem miért nem tudok tölteni lefelé :?


----------



## drzoltay (2010 Október 22)

09


----------



## drzoltay (2010 Október 22)

10


----------



## drzoltay (2010 Október 22)

cavey85 írta:


> már két napja fel cvagyok regelvé és 20 hozzászólásom is megvan nem értem miért nem tudok tölteni lefelé :?


 
Jajaj -ez aggasztó, mert nagyon szeretnék elolvasni egy könyvet, amit csak itt láttam fent...


----------



## drzoltay (2010 Október 22)

11


----------



## drzoltay (2010 Október 22)

12


----------



## cavey85 (2010 Október 22)

ezt télleg nem értem


----------



## drzoltay (2010 Október 22)

13


----------



## drzoltay (2010 Október 22)

Remélem mindjárt összejön a húsz és beszámolok


----------



## drzoltay (2010 Október 22)

14


----------



## drzoltay (2010 Október 22)

15


----------



## drzoltay (2010 Október 22)

16


----------



## drzoltay (2010 Október 22)

17


----------



## drzoltay (2010 Október 22)

18


----------



## drzoltay (2010 Október 22)

19


----------



## drzoltay (2010 Október 22)

Na és akkor végre: 20


----------



## drzoltay (2010 Október 22)

The server encountered an internal error or misconfiguration and was unable to complete your request.
jajajaj


----------



## Learnie (2010 Október 22)

1


----------



## drzoltay (2010 Október 22)

Nekem sem enged letölteni... 
Hol vagy ilyenkor webmester??? ;(


----------



## Learnie (2010 Október 22)

2


----------



## Learnie (2010 Október 22)

3


----------



## Learnie (2010 Október 22)

4


----------



## Learnie (2010 Október 22)

5


----------



## Learnie (2010 Október 22)

6


----------



## Learnie (2010 Október 22)

7


----------



## Learnie (2010 Október 22)

8


----------



## Learnie (2010 Október 22)

9


----------



## Learnie (2010 Október 22)

10


----------



## Learnie (2010 Október 22)

11


----------



## Learnie (2010 Október 22)

12


----------



## Learnie (2010 Október 22)

13


----------



## Learnie (2010 Október 22)

14


----------



## Learnie (2010 Október 22)

15


----------



## Learnie (2010 Október 22)

16


----------



## Learnie (2010 Október 22)

17


----------



## Learnie (2010 Október 22)

18


----------



## Learnie (2010 Október 22)

19


----------



## Learnie (2010 Október 22)

20


----------



## zsonglorman (2010 Október 22)

Sajnos nem érek rá


----------



## zsonglorman (2010 Október 22)

Jó lenne ott lenni


----------



## tavid (2010 Október 22)

Sziasztok!


----------



## tavid (2010 Október 22)

Nagyon jó az oldal


----------



## tavid (2010 Október 22)

Meg ez a téma is rendes dolog


----------



## zsonglorman (2010 Október 22)

Üdv mindenkinek!


----------



## tavid (2010 Október 22)

S bár biztosan tudnék ide-oda írni


----------



## zsonglorman (2010 Október 22)

Hogy vagytok?


----------



## tavid (2010 Október 22)

Így könnyebb


----------



## tavid (2010 Október 22)

Remélem máshova is fogok írni


----------



## tavid (2010 Október 22)

Majd kiderül


----------



## tavid (2010 Október 22)

A vicc hogy már 4 éve regisztráltam


----------



## tavid (2010 Október 22)

Írtam is értelmes hozzászólásokat


----------



## tavid (2010 Október 22)

De a számuk lenullázódott


----------



## tavid (2010 Október 22)

Hogy mért nem tudom


----------



## tavid (2010 Október 22)

Aztán el is feledkeztem az oldalról


----------



## zsonglorman (2010 Október 22)




----------



## tavid (2010 Október 22)

De most újra itt vagyok


----------



## zsonglorman (2010 Október 22)

:d :d


----------



## tavid (2010 Október 22)

És írom az üzeneteket


----------



## zsonglorman (2010 Október 22)




----------



## tavid (2010 Október 22)

15


----------



## tavid (2010 Október 22)

16


----------



## tavid (2010 Október 22)

17


----------



## tavid (2010 Október 23)

18


----------



## tavid (2010 Október 23)

19


----------



## zsonglorman (2010 Október 23)

Én még nem tartok ott, de igyekszem


----------



## tavid (2010 Október 23)

És végül 20


----------



## zsonglorman (2010 Október 23)

Köszi


----------



## tavid (2010 Október 23)

Kell ennél több?


----------



## Lalinda (2010 Október 23)

kezdjük 1


----------



## Lalinda (2010 Október 23)

2


----------



## Lalinda (2010 Október 23)

3


----------



## Lalinda (2010 Október 23)

4


----------



## Lalinda (2010 Október 23)

5


----------



## Lalinda (2010 Október 23)

6


----------



## Lalinda (2010 Október 23)

7


----------



## Lalinda (2010 Október 23)

8


----------



## Lalinda (2010 Október 23)

9


----------



## szaboen (2010 Október 23)

Halihó mindenkinek!


----------



## ÖCSI11 (2010 Október 23)

sziasztok meg van valameikotoknek a barna szeme van a babámnak cimu zene a románcoktol vagy nemi régebi zene pld tartozom neked egy valomásal vagy a kovetkezo ha 1000 évig tartana az élet


----------



## ÖCSI11 (2010 Október 23)

nagyon koszonom kedves figyelmeteket bár mijen esetben ha van ha nics


----------



## firstman (2010 Október 23)

szia


----------



## petie (2010 Október 23)

csatlakozom


----------



## vendeghaj (2010 Október 23)

Hol lehetne játékokat letölteni?


----------



## vendeghaj (2010 Október 23)

Újból hétvége van.


----------



## münchen1403 (2010 Október 23)

nekem mar megvan a 20 hsz. azert megis szeretnek Nektek köszönni 
szep jo reggelt Mindenkinek!


----------



## BaloghZsike (2010 Október 23)

sziasztok


----------



## kisestike (2010 Október 23)

jelen vagyok... az igazság hogy itt találtam olyan témájú irományokat amelyek érdekelnek, ezért regisztráltam ide.


----------



## kisestike (2010 Október 23)

gyorsan hozzászólogatok


----------



## kisestike (2010 Október 23)

majd megyek muffint sütni...


----------



## kisestike (2010 Október 23)

RÉPÁSAT! nagyon jó lesz!


----------



## kisestike (2010 Október 23)

Ugyanis holnap jönnek egy nagyon jó barátnőm kislányai.


----------



## kisestike (2010 Október 23)

és gondoltam meglepem Őket.


----------



## ridi (2010 Október 23)

1


----------



## kisestike (2010 Október 23)

biztos nagy sikere lesz, mert finom is és.......


----------



## kisestike (2010 Október 23)

...és egészséges is!


----------



## kisestike (2010 Október 23)

Mindezt úgy, hogy a kisfiam alszik közben.


----------



## kisestike (2010 Október 23)

A cinkék meg randaríloznak a kertben...


----------



## kisestike (2010 Október 23)

Kell ennél szebb nap?


----------



## kisestike (2010 Október 23)

jaaaaaa! és nem esik az eső!


----------



## kisestike (2010 Október 23)

hirtelen ennyi pozitívum gyült fel bennem.


----------



## kisestike (2010 Október 23)

hmmmmm.
Mit mondhatnék még...


----------



## kisestike (2010 Október 23)

18-dik?


----------



## kisestike (2010 Október 23)

1. megérett a meggy


----------



## kisestike (2010 Október 23)

2. Csipkebokor vessző


----------



## kisestike (2010 Október 23)

3. Te vagy az én párom!


----------



## kisestike (2010 Október 23)

naaa...végre nem írom végig jóó?


----------



## BaloghZsike (2010 Október 23)

kár pedig kiváncsi lettem volna a folytatásra is!


----------



## BaloghZsike (2010 Október 23)

senki nincs itt?


----------



## frenklin0421 (2010 Október 23)

Sziasztok!

Be kéne gyűjtenem egy pár hozzászólást, és van némi közöm a témához(pszihológiai uton-módon)

Sieg! Milyen igazad van. Én mindig csak saját életem példáiból merítve tudok "bölcsességeket" gyártani és bizony így van. Amikor sikerül a mindennapi megoldandó feladatokat elvégezni jól érzem magam a bőrömben és hiszem, hogy bármire képes vagyok. Ettől persze nő az önbizalmam.

Még valami! Persze önbizalmat növelni lehet kicsit komolytalanabb dolgokkal is. Elmúltam 37 éves, amikor egy beérett gondolat cselekvésre késztetett! :-D Elmentem fotóshoz és olyan képeket készített rólam, amiket majd az unokáimnak is büszkén mutogathatok. Ha a ráncaim száma szaporodni látszik, illetve a hosszabbra nyúlik az ábrázatom, mint a megszokott, előveszem és rápillanto, hogy tulajdonképpen jó nő vagyok! - koromhoz képest! :-D (csak szerényen)


----------



## Misu66 (2010 Október 23)

Hahó! Itt vagyok!


----------



## Misu66 (2010 Október 23)

Üdv Mindenkinek!
Nekifogok a kötelező 20 hozzászólásomhoz.


----------



## Misu66 (2010 Október 23)

No, folytatnám monológomat.
Engem főként a nyelvtanulás érdekelne. Azért is tetszik, hogy a website neve CanadaHun.


----------



## Misu66 (2010 Október 23)

Szétnéztem, úgy látom zömében Magyarországról vannak új tagok.


----------



## Misu66 (2010 Október 23)

Valakit külhonban nem érdekelne esetleg egy (kölcsönös?) gyerekcsere-program?


----------



## Misu66 (2010 Október 23)

A kintieknek, jó alkalom a magyar tanulására/gyakorlására, nekünk meg jó a külföldi nyelv (angol?) gyakorlására.


----------



## Misu66 (2010 Október 23)

Aki esetleg kacérkodik a gondolattal, írjon! Legrosszabb ami történhet, hogy nem jön össze a dolog.


----------



## Misu66 (2010 Október 23)

8


----------



## Misu66 (2010 Október 23)

9


----------



## willgrimm (2010 Október 23)

Szasz!


----------



## willgrimm (2010 Október 23)

Miért nem jó József Attilával barcohbázni?
-- Mert mindig csak a mamára gondol...


----------



## willgrimm (2010 Október 23)

- Miért kell óvatosan kinyitni a Nemzeti Sportot? 
- Hogy ki ne essen a Fradi.


----------



## willgrimm (2010 Október 23)

tmA VAN A CAPS LOCK NEMZETKÖZI NAPJA!


----------



## willgrimm (2010 Október 23)




----------



## willgrimm (2010 Október 23)

_ Az alkoholistának nincs tegnapja, nincs holnapja és nincs MÁJA!_


----------



## willgrimm (2010 Október 23)

_Ha az élet hátat fordít neked, ne légy szégyenlős! Fogd meg a seggét!_


----------



## willgrimm (2010 Október 23)

jpg


----------



## willgrimm (2010 Október 23)

-Mi Robert Den foglalkozása?
-???
-Robert Den író.


----------



## kocsamboy (2010 Október 23)

halihó  (hozzászólás 1)


----------



## kocsamboy (2010 Október 23)

hozzászólás 2


----------



## kocsamboy (2010 Október 23)

hozzászólás 3


----------



## akosan (2010 Október 23)

Sziasztok !

1


----------



## akosan (2010 Október 23)

és

2


----------



## akosan (2010 Október 23)

3


----------



## kocsamboy (2010 Október 23)

almafa


----------



## akosan (2010 Október 23)

meg 4


----------



## akosan (2010 Október 23)

és 5


----------



## kocsamboy (2010 Október 23)

dinnye


----------



## akosan (2010 Október 23)

na meg 6


----------



## kocsamboy (2010 Október 23)

az élet nem habostorta


----------



## akosan (2010 Október 23)

8


----------



## kocsamboy (2010 Október 23)

répa retek mogyoró


----------



## gyus (2010 Október 23)

köszó


----------



## akosan (2010 Október 23)

Ég anapmelgtől a kopár szik sarja,
Tikadt szöcskenyájak legelésznek rajta.


----------



## kocsamboy (2010 Október 23)

kiss:33::4::22::2::444::fac::555:


----------



## gyus (2010 Október 23)

Miért van a tenger partján élő


----------



## gyus (2010 Október 23)

embereknek nagy


----------



## gyus (2010 Október 23)

elálló fülük


----------



## kocsamboy (2010 Október 23)

:0:
csodás


----------



## akosan (2010 Október 23)

Mit nekem te zordon Kárpátoknak
Fenyvesekkel vadregényes tája!
Tán csodállak, ámde nem szeretlek,
S képzetem hegyvölgyedet nem járja.

Lenn az alföld tengersík vidékin
Ott vagyok honn, ott az én világom;
Börtönéből szabadúlt sas lelkem,
Ha a rónák végtelenjét látom.


----------



## kocsamboy (2010 Október 23)

éééÉÉs 10


----------



## gyus (2010 Október 23)

és lapos


----------



## kocsamboy (2010 Október 23)

minden út kocsmába vezet


----------



## gyus (2010 Október 23)

homlokuk


----------



## kocsamboy (2010 Október 23)

a 3as vágányon gyorsvonat halad át


----------



## gyus (2010 Október 23)

MI ez a


----------



## akosan (2010 Október 23)

*A magyar Ugaron*

Elvadult tájon gázolok:
Ős, buja földön dudva, muhar.
Ezt a vad mezőt ismerem,
Ez a magyar Ugar.

Lehajlok a szent humuszig:
E szűzi földön valami rág.
Hej, égig-nyúló giz-gazok,
Hát nincsen itt virág?


Vad indák gyűrűznek körül,
Míg a föld alvó lelkét lesem,
Régmult virágok illata
Bódít szerelmesen.


Csönd van. A dudva, a muhar,
A gaz lehúz, altat, befed
S egy kacagó szél suhan el
A nagy Ugar felett.


----------



## gyus (2010 Október 23)

zúgás?


----------



## kocsamboy (2010 Október 23)

metált bírod?


----------



## lilafeka (2010 Október 23)

*király az oldal*

A legnagyobb oldal ez!


----------



## kocsamboy (2010 Október 23)

20 - 14 = ?


----------



## gyus (2010 Október 23)

Ja, a tenger!


----------



## kocsamboy (2010 Október 23)

elfogyott a regimentje


----------



## akosan (2010 Október 23)

Magamban, lassan, gondolkodva járom​ az elhagyott, a puszta néma tájat,​ s szemem vigyáz, hogy arra most ne járjak,​ hol a homokban emberé a lábnyom.​ ​ ​ Menekvésem csak ez: rejtőzni vágyom​ az emberek elől, kik rámtalálnak,​ mert arcom őrzi visszfényét a lángnak,​ mely bennem ég, s jókedvem tűnni látom.​ ​ ​ S már azt hiszem, csak a hegyek s a völgyek,​ folyók és erdők érthetik meg éltem,​ mert máshol mélyen rejtve van keserve.​ ​ ​ De bármilyen vad s zord utakra törjek,​ el nem hagy Ámor, ő kíséri léptem​ vitázva, kérdezgetve és felelve.​


----------



## kocsamboy (2010 Október 23)

azt üzente


----------



## kocsamboy (2010 Október 23)

vagy háromszázezer


----------



## kocsamboy (2010 Október 23)

brokkoli


----------



## kocsamboy (2010 Október 23)

akáció


----------



## gyus (2010 Október 23)

Az új minisztert köszönti a leköszönő:


----------



## kocsamboy (2010 Október 23)

vakáció


----------



## kocsamboy (2010 Október 23)

élmény volt, sziasztok


----------



## gyus (2010 Október 23)

Legyen Ön is milliomos!


----------



## akosan (2010 Október 23)

_Egyedül

(E.A. Poe verse Radó György fordításában)

Mindig, már mint apró gyerek
Más voltam, mint más – e szemek
Másként láttak – más szenvedély
Tüzében égett ez a vér.
Más forrásból fakadt a bánat
Énbennem; más hangokra támadt
Csapongó kedv az én szívemben
És mindig egyedül szerettem.
Viharzó éltem hajnalán
Akkortájt bukkant fel talán,
Jó s rossz mélyéből tört elő
E titkos, bénitó erő:
Szurdokból vagy hegypatakból,
Fennen rőtlő szirtfalakból,
Míg az őszi napkorong
Mindent színaranyba vont –
Míg sujtó istennyila
Mellettem suhant tova –
Menny dörgött, zúgtak szelek,
És egy furcsa felleget
(Tiszta-kék égbolt delén)
Zord démonnak láttam én._


----------



## gyus (2010 Október 23)

A gályaraboknak:


----------



## akosan (2010 Október 23)

plusz 1


----------



## akosan (2010 Október 23)

15


----------



## gyus (2010 Október 23)

Van egy jó és egy rossz hírem,


----------



## gyus (2010 Október 23)

A jó, hogy ma dupla adag rumot kapnak


----------



## akosan (2010 Október 23)

rhode islandi kagylóleves,
vörös, vagy fehér?


----------



## gyus (2010 Október 23)

a rossz meg az, hogy a kapitány úr vizisíelni akar


----------



## gyus (2010 Október 23)

Örökkön háborog a tenger, örökkön zúgnak a lombok.


----------



## akosan (2010 Október 23)

már csak 3


----------



## zsonglorman (2010 Október 23)

szia mindenkinek!


----------



## gyus (2010 Október 23)

Örökkön fájdalmas az ember, örökkön kicsik a dolgok.


----------



## akosan (2010 Október 23)

18


----------



## akosan (2010 Október 23)

19


----------



## gyus (2010 Október 23)

József Attila


----------



## gyus (2010 Október 23)

A szirénaszó után , bombázás előtt


----------



## akosan (2010 Október 23)

és végre 20

Húsz év múlva
Mint a Montblanc csúcsán a jég, 
Minek nem árt se nap, se szél, 
Csöndes szívem, többé nem ég; 
Nem bántja újabb szenvedély. 

Körültem csillagmiriád 
Versenyt kacérkodik, ragyog, 
Fejemre szórja sugarát; 
Azért még föl nem olvadok. 

De néha csöndes éjszakán 
Elálmodozva, egyedül 
Múlt ifjúság tündér taván 
Hattyúi képed fölmerül. 

És ekkor még szívem kigyúl, 
Mint hosszú téli éjjelen 
Montblanc örök hava, ha túl 
A fölkelõ nap megjelen...


----------



## gyus (2010 Október 23)

Elásod az agyad, aztán nem találod őt. Csákó!


----------



## xernon (2010 Október 23)

Üdv mindenkinek!


----------



## Sabamama (2010 Október 23)

Sziasztok!

Én is itt vagyok


----------



## xernon (2010 Október 23)

Egy kis vers mindenki örömére:


----------



## xernon (2010 Október 23)

*Bögrék*

Pettyesek, ti Óriás Katicák!


----------



## xernon (2010 Október 23)

Pettyetlenek - prűdek!


----------



## xernon (2010 Október 23)

Töröttek, ti lapajfülűek!


----------



## xernon (2010 Október 23)

Töretlenek - épek!


----------



## xernon (2010 Október 23)

Kávékat gyomrontók,


----------



## xernon (2010 Október 23)

Degeszre töltöttek,


----------



## xernon (2010 Október 23)

Zsírosra ujjaltak,


----------



## conan111 (2010 Október 23)

1 sziasztok


----------



## xernon (2010 Október 23)

Oldalán csöppöltek.


----------



## conan111 (2010 Október 23)

2 sziasztok


----------



## xernon (2010 Október 23)

Hagyottan hevertek,


----------



## conan111 (2010 Október 23)

3 sziasztok


----------



## xernon (2010 Október 23)

Vagy ott álltok bezárva,


----------



## conan111 (2010 Október 23)

4 sziasztok


----------



## xernon (2010 Október 23)

Szikár ajkatokra borulva,


----------



## conan111 (2010 Október 23)

5 sziasztok


----------



## xernon (2010 Október 23)

Csak várva


----------



## conan111 (2010 Október 23)

6 sziasztok


----------



## xernon (2010 Október 23)

Nyálasan szürcsölő


----------



## conan111 (2010 Október 23)

7 sziasztok


----------



## xernon (2010 Október 23)

Mohó húsú számra.


----------



## conan111 (2010 Október 23)

8 sziasztok


----------



## conan111 (2010 Október 23)

9 sziasztok


----------



## xernon (2010 Október 23)

Írta: Laár András


----------



## conan111 (2010 Október 23)

10 sziasztok


----------



## conan111 (2010 Október 23)

11 sziasztok


----------



## xernon (2010 Október 23)

csak hogy lássátok, én is tudok számolni:

18


----------



## conan111 (2010 Október 23)

12 sziasztok


----------



## conan111 (2010 Október 23)

13 sziasztok


----------



## xernon (2010 Október 23)

19


----------



## conan111 (2010 Október 23)

14 sziasztok


----------



## conan111 (2010 Október 23)

15 sziasztok


----------



## conan111 (2010 Október 23)

16 sziasztok


----------



## conan111 (2010 Október 23)

17 sziasztok


----------



## conan111 (2010 Október 23)

18 sziasztok


----------



## conan111 (2010 Október 23)

19 sziasztok


----------



## conan111 (2010 Október 23)

20 sziasztok


----------



## conan111 (2010 Október 23)

+1 sziasztok


----------



## xernon (2010 Október 23)

(2583/45)-(9,35*4)=20


----------



## xernon (2010 Október 23)

úgy látszik a pont 20 még nem elég


----------



## Moszy (2010 Október 23)

valahol el kell kezdenem


----------



## Moszy (2010 Október 23)

még 20


----------



## artur5 (2010 Október 23)

Helló Mindenki!
Ezzel kezdem a gyűjtögetést.


----------



## artur5 (2010 Október 23)

Első rész.


----------



## artur5 (2010 Október 23)

kiss


----------



## artur5 (2010 Október 23)




----------



## artur5 (2010 Október 23)




----------



## artur5 (2010 Október 23)

:d


----------



## artur5 (2010 Október 23)

:grin:


----------



## artur5 (2010 Október 23)

A következő szólás.


----------



## artur5 (2010 Október 23)

Még egy.


----------



## artur5 (2010 Október 23)

A folytatás.


----------



## artur5 (2010 Október 23)

Az érték folyton nő.


----------



## artur5 (2010 Október 23)




----------



## artur5 (2010 Október 23)

Süt a nap.


----------



## artur5 (2010 Október 23)

Kék az ég.


----------



## artur5 (2010 Október 23)

Már közeleg a vég.


----------



## artur5 (2010 Október 23)

Hú micsoda rímek.


----------



## artur5 (2010 Október 23)

???


----------



## artur5 (2010 Október 23)




----------



## artur5 (2010 Október 23)

Na még.


----------



## artur5 (2010 Október 23)




----------



## artur5 (2010 Október 23)

Király!


----------



## cseppember88 (2010 Október 23)

nagyon szuper az oldal


----------



## Petunia1 (2010 Október 23)

:d


----------



## cseppember88 (2010 Október 23)

szeretnék már kottákat letölteni,de ez a 20 hozzászólás....:-(


----------



## cseppember88 (2010 Október 23)

valakivel szeretnék beszélni,h 20 hozzászólásom legyen


----------



## cseppember88 (2010 Október 23)

:-(


----------



## cseppember88 (2010 Október 23)

senki?


----------



## cseppember88 (2010 Október 23)

na?


----------



## cseppember88 (2010 Október 23)

nagyon király vagy


----------



## artur5 (2010 Október 23)

Halihó!


----------



## eiffel (2010 Október 23)

*Üdv,*

Szia mindenkinek


----------



## eiffel (2010 Október 23)

Bocs hogy szemetelek, de szükségem van 20 hozzászólásra


----------



## eiffel (2010 Október 23)

Nagyon remek audio bookokat szedtetek össze, köszi mindenkinek!


----------



## eiffel (2010 Október 23)

Majd én is teszek fel párat, hogy gazdagítsam a könyvtárat


----------



## viol88 (2010 Október 23)

Sziasztok


----------



## viol88 (2010 Október 23)

violetta vagyok


----------



## viol88 (2010 Október 23)

Eger mellől


----------



## viol88 (2010 Október 23)

Van egy Álmos nevű kisfiam


----------



## viol88 (2010 Október 23)

22 éves vagyok


----------



## viol88 (2010 Október 23)

picikém 8 hónapos


----------



## eiffel (2010 Október 23)

Egyszerre ezt a 20 hozzászólást megírni elég körülményes


----------



## viol88 (2010 Október 23)

kiss


----------



## viol88 (2010 Október 23)

mit is írhatnék még??????


----------



## eiffel (2010 Október 23)

de azért apránként csak sikerülni fog...


----------



## eiffel (2010 Október 23)




----------



## viol88 (2010 Október 23)




----------



## viol88 (2010 Október 23)




----------



## eiffel (2010 Október 23)

....


----------



## eiffel (2010 Október 23)

Már lassan a felénél tartok...


----------



## viol88 (2010 Október 23)

imádok főzőcskézni és kirándulni


----------



## eiffel (2010 Október 23)

nocsak elértem a feléig


----------



## viol88 (2010 Október 23)

nagyon-nagyon csúnya idő van..


----------



## viol88 (2010 Október 23)

:9:


----------



## eiffel (2010 Október 23)

merre szeretsz kirándulni viol88?


----------



## viol88 (2010 Október 23)




----------



## viol88 (2010 Október 23)

felsőtárkányi erdő gyönyörű szép


----------



## viol88 (2010 Október 23)

nehéz ám 20x hozzászólni a semmihez..


----------



## eiffel (2010 Október 23)

itt is elég nyálkás trutymós idő van...


----------



## viol88 (2010 Október 23)

de egerben korzózni is érdemes


----------



## eiffel (2010 Október 23)

nem jártam még arra felé...


----------



## viol88 (2010 Október 23)

a világ leggyönyörűbb városa


----------



## eiffel (2010 Október 23)

én a soproni erdőkben és Ausztriában szoktam túrázni


----------



## viol88 (2010 Október 23)

paksot nem igazán szerettem


----------



## eiffel (2010 Október 23)

Egert imádom... kicsit hasonlít Sopronra


----------



## viol88 (2010 Október 23)

laktam már szekszárdon is...


----------



## eiffel (2010 Október 23)

Sokat jártam Egerben...


----------



## eiffel (2010 Október 23)

én is sokfelé laktam már


----------



## eiffel (2010 Október 23)

szinte 5 évente várost váltok..


----------



## eiffel (2010 Október 23)

eddig keletről nyugatra és most visszafelé ...


----------



## eiffel (2010 Október 23)

haha na itt a 20. bejegyzésem...


----------



## eiffel (2010 Október 23)

most szomorú vagyok... már megvan a 20 hozzászólásom és mégsem enged hozzáférni a dolgokhoz...


----------



## eiffel (2010 Október 23)

sőt több mint két napja regeltem és mégsem megy... mit csinálok rosszul?


----------



## Liwuss (2010 Október 23)

1valaky írta:


> szuper vagykiss



sziasztok.


----------



## Obsidiana888 (2010 Október 23)

Már nem azért,de vannak olyan fórumok, amik direkt azért jöttek létre, hogy össze lehessen hozni a 20 hozzászólást..


----------



## Anita.tirza (2010 Október 23)

sziasztok


----------



## Anita.tirza (2010 Október 23)

nagyon tetszik az oldal a-z-ig


----------



## Anita.tirza (2010 Október 23)

próbálkozom, hogy minél hamarabb meglegyen a 20 értelmes komment


----------



## Anita.tirza (2010 Október 23)

előbb-utóbb sikerül


----------



## pazma (2010 Október 23)

Érdekes dolgok vannak itt!


----------



## Anita.tirza (2010 Október 23)

6-ik


----------



## pazma (2010 Október 23)

Szia mindenkinek!


----------



## Anita.tirza (2010 Október 23)

7-ik


----------



## Anita.tirza (2010 Október 23)

8-ik


----------



## Anita.tirza (2010 Október 23)

9-ik


----------



## Anita.tirza (2010 Október 23)

10-ik (már a fele megvan  )


----------



## pazma (2010 Október 23)

Csak meglesz a 20


----------



## Anita.tirza (2010 Október 23)

11


----------



## Anita.tirza (2010 Október 23)

12


----------



## figuramatyi (2010 Október 23)

szeretnék gyorsan 20 hozzászólást összeszedni
ez már a 23. ha jól számolom és még mindig korlátozva vagyok.


----------



## figuramatyi (2010 Október 23)

még egy darabig próbálkozok, 
remélem nem értelmetlenül


----------



## Anita.tirza (2010 Október 23)

13


----------



## figuramatyi (2010 Október 23)

remélem most jó helyen írok
ha esetleg az volt a probléma, hogy eddig nem ....


----------



## Anita.tirza (2010 Október 23)

szia 
szurkolok neked


----------



## figuramatyi (2010 Október 23)

**

csak egy icipici fájlt szerettem volna letölteni, 
hogy miért kell hozzá ennyit firkálni....


----------



## Anita.tirza (2010 Október 23)

ez volt a 25ik üzid, legalábbis azt írja


----------



## pazma (2010 Október 23)

:d


----------



## figuramatyi (2010 Október 23)

még egy hozzászólás
ez már a nemtomhanyadik


----------



## Anita.tirza (2010 Október 23)

én sem tudom
de ha rájövök szóljak?


----------



## figuramatyi (2010 Október 23)

*komolyság*

aszem beszaladtunk páran a csőbe


----------



## pazma (2010 Október 23)

:-o


----------



## Anita.tirza (2010 Október 23)

tuti, hogy csak 20-nak kell lennie?


----------



## figuramatyi (2010 Október 23)

*lécci*

aha, lécci szóljál, 
nekem már a sokadik, és mégis azt hajtogatja, hogy 20 hozzászólás kell


----------



## Anita.tirza (2010 Október 23)

nem szeretem a csöveket, csak a szoláriumban


----------



## figuramatyi (2010 Október 23)

nyah hajrá
hátha sikerül


----------



## figuramatyi (2010 Október 23)

ide is írok valamit, hátha ez a baj


----------



## Anita.tirza (2010 Október 23)

van ezen az oldalon olyan, hogy barát vagy ismerős felvétele?
akkor egyszerűbb lenne


----------



## figuramatyi (2010 Október 23)

pff, nem tom, tök új vagyok, 
kül. szokott lenni


----------



## Anita.tirza (2010 Október 23)

talán ez az utolsó


----------



## pazma (2010 Október 23)

20 hozzászólás és két nap...jaj


----------



## pazma (2010 Október 23)

Sose


----------



## pazma (2010 Október 23)

Majd csak eltelik ez a 20 mp is


----------



## figuramatyi (2010 Október 23)

ez a 33. bejegyzésem
és még mindig azt hajtogatja , hogy 20 szükséges, 
már csak azt nem tom, hogy mennyi itt a 20, vagyis milyen számrendszerben 20? vagy valaki súgjon már lécci...


----------



## figuramatyi (2010 Október 23)

ha van itt egy admin, igazán segíthetne, mivel ez a 34. és még mindig azt szajkózza , hogy 20 szükséges


----------



## pazma (2010 Október 23)

Ezt el is olvassa valaki?szegény...


----------



## pazma (2010 Október 23)

Na de nekünk meg írni kell


----------



## figuramatyi (2010 Október 23)

*de könyörgöm, már a negyvenhez is közel vagyok, valaki súgjon már, mi a bánat van ilyenkor
*

*figuramatyi*, a lap megetekintésére nincs jogosultságod, ennek a következő okai lehetnek:


*Minimum 20 hozzászólás és legalább 2 napos regisztráció szükséges az oldal megtekintéséhez, vagy a funkció használatához.* Ebben, vagy ebben a témában ezeket könnyedén összegyűjtheted.
Esetleg más üzenetét próbálod módosítani, vagy az adminisztrátori lehetöségeket használni.
Ha épp üzenetet próbálsz küldeni, elképzelhető, hogy ezt az adminisztrátor itt nem engedélyezte.


----------



## figuramatyi (2010 Október 23)

olvassa-e valaki? 
tuti, hiszen látod, most is reagál valaki ,, jelent esetben én


----------



## pazma (2010 Október 23)

11


----------



## figuramatyi (2010 Október 23)

ide is valamit,, hátha bónusz jár érte


----------



## 77petra (2010 Október 23)

jelen


----------



## pazma (2010 Október 23)

12


----------



## figuramatyi (2010 Október 23)

*Pazma*

Pazma, 
Már negyven körül járok, és még mindig ezt az üzit nyomja 

*figuramatyi*, a lap megetekintésére nincs jogosultságod, ennek a következő okai lehetnek:


*Minimum 20 hozzászólás és legalább 2 napos regisztráció szükséges az oldal megtekintéséhez, vagy a funkció használatához.* Ebben, vagy ebben a témában ezeket könnyedén összegyűjtheted.
Esetleg más üzenetét próbálod módosítani, vagy az adminisztrátori lehetöségeket használni.
Ha épp üzenetet próbálsz küldeni, elképzelhető, hogy ezt az adminisztrátor itt nem engedélyezte.


----------



## figuramatyi (2010 Október 23)

segítséééééég


----------



## Livcsike (2010 Október 23)

hello


----------



## pazma (2010 Október 23)

13


----------



## pazma (2010 Október 23)

14


----------



## figuramatyi (2010 Október 23)

nah, ez a 40. hozzászólásom
és semmi értelme, , vagy nem jól csinálok valamit
továbbra is kéri a 20 hozzászólást


----------



## pazma (2010 Október 23)

15


----------



## figuramatyi (2010 Október 23)

41. 
aszem feladom


----------



## pazma (2010 Október 23)

16?


----------



## pazma (2010 Október 23)

17


----------



## pazma (2010 Október 23)

18


----------



## pazma (2010 Október 23)

19


----------



## pazma (2010 Október 23)

20


----------



## Livcsike (2010 Október 23)

hellokiss


----------



## Livcsike (2010 Október 23)

hello2


----------



## Livcsike (2010 Október 23)

3


----------



## Livcsike (2010 Október 23)

4


----------



## 77petra (2010 Október 23)

4


----------



## micimacko123 (2010 Október 23)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg




Köszi Melitta, király vagy!


----------



## Livcsike (2010 Október 23)

5


----------



## Livcsike (2010 Október 23)

6


----------



## Livcsike (2010 Október 23)

7


----------



## Livcsike (2010 Október 23)

8


----------



## Livcsike (2010 Október 23)

9


----------



## Livcsike (2010 Október 23)

10


----------



## Livcsike (2010 Október 23)

11


----------



## Livcsike (2010 Október 23)

12


----------



## Livcsike (2010 Október 23)

13


----------



## Livcsike (2010 Október 23)

14


----------



## Livcsike (2010 Október 23)

15


----------



## Livcsike (2010 Október 23)

16


----------



## Livcsike (2010 Október 23)

17


----------



## Livcsike (2010 Október 23)

18


----------



## micimacko123 (2010 Október 23)

6


----------



## gellertlaszlo (2010 Október 23)

*Helo*

Hello jo a forum remelem hamar meglesz a 20 hozaszollas


----------



## micimacko123 (2010 Október 23)

ez jó móka


----------



## gellertlaszlo (2010 Október 23)

*1*

Nem szeretnem azt csinalnia tobbiek de mas forumokot se akarok szet offolni ugy hogy 1


----------



## gellertlaszlo (2010 Október 23)

mert nem az a cime enneka topiknak hogy szamoljunk huszig?


----------



## micimacko123 (2010 Október 23)

de úgy látszik igen


----------



## Livcsike (2010 Október 23)

19


----------



## Livcsike (2010 Október 23)

Köszönöm szépen a lehetőséget.


----------



## ágnes30 (2010 Október 23)

nagyon jók a viccek


----------



## ágnes30 (2010 Október 23)

tényleg nagy kérdések ezek


----------



## ágnes30 (2010 Október 23)




----------



## ágnes30 (2010 Október 23)




----------



## ágnes30 (2010 Október 23)




----------



## ágnes30 (2010 Október 23)




----------



## ágnes30 (2010 Október 23)




----------



## ágnes30 (2010 Október 23)




----------



## ágnes30 (2010 Október 23)




----------



## ágnes30 (2010 Október 23)




----------



## gellertlaszlo (2010 Október 23)

2


----------



## P.Nóri (2010 Október 23)

Sziasztok!


----------



## gellertlaszlo (2010 Október 23)

3


----------



## gellertlaszlo (2010 Október 23)

szia nori


----------



## P.Nóri (2010 Október 23)

Én is beszállhatok???


----------



## P.Nóri (2010 Október 23)

Látom lelkesen gyűjtögettek...


----------



## gellertlaszlo (2010 Október 23)

siman
decsakha tudsz fozni:!:


----------



## P.Nóri (2010 Október 23)

Remélem nekem is mielőbb összejön a 20


----------



## gellertlaszlo (2010 Október 23)

eztenis remelem


----------



## gellertlaszlo (2010 Október 23)

koszond meg te is


----------



## gellertlaszlo (2010 Október 23)

3


----------



## gellertlaszlo (2010 Október 23)

4


----------



## gellertlaszlo (2010 Október 23)

:d:d:d:d:d:d:d5


----------



## P.Nóri (2010 Október 23)

Hát a főzéssel néha még akadnak gondok...


----------



## P.Nóri (2010 Október 23)

de a lelkesedés az megvan...


----------



## gellertlaszlo (2010 Október 23)

6


----------



## P.Nóri (2010 Október 23)

Az már fél siker.


----------



## P.Nóri (2010 Október 23)

Akkor most én is gyakoroljam a számolást???


----------



## gellertlaszlo (2010 Október 23)

hany eves vagy?


----------



## gellertlaszlo (2010 Október 23)

inkabb ismerkedjunk


----------



## P.Nóri (2010 Október 23)

Végülis rámfér a gyakorlás...


----------



## P.Nóri (2010 Október 23)

Egy barátnőmtől hallottam az oldalról.


----------



## gellertlaszlo (2010 Október 23)

nemtod leirni szamookal hany eves vagyha mar gyakorlasrol van szo


----------



## brixi15 (2010 Október 23)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


Én is most tanulok számolni.


----------



## P.Nóri (2010 Október 23)

Rengeteg klassz ötletet találtam rajta,ami most igencsak jól jöhet.


----------



## gellertlaszlo (2010 Október 23)

en kottakert jottem es ogy enis felnyomjak par konyvet


----------



## gellertlaszlo (2010 Október 23)

18


----------



## brixi15 (2010 Október 23)

Még mindig nem tudtam elszámolni húszig ?


----------



## gellertlaszlo (2010 Október 23)

19


----------



## gellertlaszlo (2010 Október 23)

20 hehe astala vista


----------



## P.Nóri (2010 Október 23)

26


----------



## P.Nóri (2010 Október 23)

Ha minden igaz...


----------



## P.Nóri (2010 Október 23)

Bár mindenki annyi idős,amennyinek érzi magát...


----------



## csijem (2010 Október 23)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> OKé, köszönöm, hogy gyűjthetek


----------



## P.Nóri (2010 Október 23)

Én kezdő ped. vagyok.


----------



## P.Nóri (2010 Október 23)

Jól jönnek a jó ötletek a kis nebulók tanításához.


----------



## P.Nóri (2010 Október 23)

A lelkesedés és az akarat az megvan.


----------



## P.Nóri (2010 Október 23)

Még egy kis rutin és profi leszek.


----------



## csimpilota (2010 Október 23)

Sziasztok!!!!!


----------



## csimpilota (2010 Október 23)

fáradt vagyok...


----------



## csimpilota (2010 Október 23)

..és éhes...


----------



## csimpilota (2010 Október 23)

10-1


----------



## csimpilota (2010 Október 23)

tuti ez az oldal


----------



## csimpilota (2010 Október 23)

beszélgetne velem valaki?


----------



## csimpilota (2010 Október 23)

valaki?


----------



## csimpilota (2010 Október 23)

6 üzenet erejéig?


----------



## csimpilota (2010 Október 23)

értelmes ez a szó?"erejéig"


----------



## csimpilota (2010 Október 23)

remélem nem zárnak ki ennyi üzenet írás után.


----------



## csimpilota (2010 Október 23)

nos, még mindig szép ez a nap


----------



## csimpilota (2010 Október 23)

2


----------



## csimpilota (2010 Október 23)

1


----------



## csimpilota (2010 Október 23)

0


----------



## csimpilota (2010 Október 23)

sok ,sok köszönet minden jótevőnek


----------



## Kobicsek (2010 Október 23)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Kobicsek (2010 Október 23)

Szép hétvégét Mindenkinek


----------



## Kobicsek (2010 Október 23)

A betegeknek gyógyulást!!!!


----------



## Kobicsek (2010 Október 23)

:d :s :*


----------



## Kobicsek (2010 Október 23)

mit is irjak?


----------



## Kobicsek (2010 Október 23)

Míg van egy békés sziget a sodró áradatban, 
Hol enyhül a bánat és múlik a jelen, 
Addig még érdemes a holnapot várnod, 
Nyiss be az ajtón és tedd le a szíved! 

Míg szólnak tehozzád, és megfogják a kezed, 
Míg szavadat értik, és tudják a neved, 
Addig még érdemes, addig még maradj! 
Addig még muszáj tartanod magad!


----------



## Kobicsek (2010 Október 23)

Míg hívnak, és tudod, hogy oda kell érned, 
Míg érzed az erőt, mi odahúz téged, 
Addig még ne zárj magadra ajtót! 
Addig még Te is fogadd a kopogót!


----------



## Kobicsek (2010 Október 23)

A sors az embert nem uralni szánta, 
Ember az embernek legyen méltó társa! 
Ha nem tudsz már mást, csak önmagadat adni, 
Oszd szét a szívedet, és érdemes élni!


----------



## Kobicsek (2010 Október 23)

"Gondolatban egy kérdésre keresem a választ: 
Mikor lesz egy ismerősből igaz, hű Barát? 
Ha sokat látod, s beszélgettek? 
Ha együtt sírtok, és nevettek? 
Vagy tán ebből egy se fontos? 
Talán nem az idő, a közös évek, 
Az átélt napok, a régi remények, 
Mik összetartanak Minket? 
Vagy a félve, vagy kacagva súgott titkok, 
Mit senki, és semmi meg nem tudott, 
Csak Te és Én. 
És talán egy kicsi, halvány csillag, 
Mi beragyogja éjjelünket, napjainkat. 
Ami mindig fényesebb lesz, 
Ha hallja közös nevetésünket. 
Egy csillag, minek fénye egyre sápad, 
Ha közénk a harag árad. 
Megtudtad hát, ki a hű Barát? 
Akit mindig és mindenkor a szívedben találsz!"


----------



## Kobicsek (2010 Október 23)

Az ég halk zsoltárt énekel, 
mély altató zenét. 
A nap oly vörös, álmatag, 
már lehajtja fejét. 

Fénye vígan táncra kél, 
még áthidal felénk. 
Tüzes híd remegve hív, 
s már rajta lépkedénk. 

Gondolatban átmegyünk, 
fényhídján a napnak. 
S véle együtt nyugszunk le 
mélyén hűs haboknak. 

Álmodván, az ő álmait, 
milyen lesz holnapunk? 
Kihunyó fénye vánkosán 
nagy álmodók vagyunk. 

Sötét a táj, sötét az ég, 
ragyog a holdsugár. 
Ezüstös fénye megtalál, 
s az arcunkon szitál.


----------



## Kobicsek (2010 Október 23)

Elmúlnak így azt estjeim, 
nélküled, csillagom. 
Olyan sötét van nélküled 
szemem ki sem nyitom. 

Olyan nehéz így a szívem, 
hogy szinte földre ver, 
le-le hullom, de sóhajom 
utánad felemel. 

Olyan csönd van így nélküled, 
hogy szinte hallani, 
amit még utoljára 
akartál mondani.


----------



## Kobicsek (2010 Október 23)

József Attila: Ősz 

Tar ágak-bogak rácsai között 
kaparásznak az őszi ködök, 
a vaskorláton hunyorog a dér. 

Fáradtság üli a teherkocsit, 
de szuszogó mozdonyról álmodik 
a vakvágányon, amint hazatér. 

Itt-ott kedvetlen, lompos, sárga lomb 
tollászkodik és hosszan elborong. 
A kövön nyirkos tapadás pezseg. 

Batyuba szedte rongyait a nyár, 
a pirosító kedvü oda már, 
oly váratlanul, ahogy érkezett. 

Ki figyelte meg, hogy, mig dolgozik, 
a gyár körül az ősz ólálkodik, 
hogy nyála már a téglákra csorog? 

Tudtam, hogy ősz lesz s majd fűteni kell, 
de nem hittem, hogy itt van, ily közel, 
hogy szemembe néz s fülembe morog.


----------



## Kobicsek (2010 Október 23)




----------



## Kobicsek (2010 Október 23)

Élni annyi, mint szeretni. 
Szeretni látni és megmutatni, 
érezni és érzékeltetni, 
meghallani és meghallgatni, 
magasba szállni és fölröpíteni, 
kinyílni és felnyitni, 
megérteni és megértetni, 
együtt érezni és eggyé olvadni 
- és tudni, hogy a szeretet a legmagasabb rendű alkotás!


----------



## Kobicsek (2010 Október 23)

Komjáthy Jenő - Anyámhoz 

Beszélj, anyám! Szavad a szív zenéje, 
Szívedből szeretet s élet szakad; 
Nappalodik a szenvedélyek éje, 
Meleg sugárként ömlik szét szavad. 
Buzdíts a jóra, óvj a küzdelemben, 
Szeretni, hinni ó, taníts meg engem! 
Szívedbe Isten lelke költözött... 
Áldott vagy te az asszonyok között! 

Ragyogjon arcod és ne sírj miattam! 
Bár most levert és bús vagyok, 
Lesz még idő - ne félj! - midőn dicsőség 
Övezi majd e büszke homlokot! 
Te csak szeress, ne legyen semmi gondod, 
Vigasz legyen szavad, bár feddve mondod 
És drága könnyeiddel öntözöd!... 
Áldott vagy te az asszonyok között!


----------



## Kobicsek (2010 Október 23)

Állunk a zöld dombon, csak mi ketten, 
Állunk a lemenő Nap fényében. 
Én mesélek, s te csendben hallgatsz, 
Türelmesen vársz… nem szólsz, nem faggatsz. 
Én már indulok, de te még maradsz, 
Várom, hogy mindjárt utánam szaladsz. 
Visszafordulok… nem szólsz, nem mozdulsz, 
Csak állsz néma csendben s mosolyogsz. 
Én rád nézek s te visszanézel, 
Tapintanálak remegő kézzel. 
De csak a levegőbe markolok, 
A semmi vállán némán zokogok. 
Véget ér egyszer minden pillanat, 
Számomra csak az emléked maradt. 
Állok hát a dombon egymagamban, 
Egy halott Nap fénysugaraiban…


----------



## Kobicsek (2010 Október 23)

Mióta nem vagy eltűnt lelkemből a fény, 
Csenddé szelídültek bennem a dallamok, 
Mindenben és mindenkiben Téged kereslek, 
Gyakran nézek fel az égre, 
Valami képtelen csodát várok szüntelen, 
Csodát, amiben megnyílna az ég, 
S a fényből előtűnve Te jönnél felém csendesen, 
Mosoly lenne az arcodon, 
Melyből ragyogna rám a szeretet, 
Futnék, rohannék Hozzád, 
S megfognám végre újra a kezed, 
Tenyeredbe simítanám arcom, 
Hogy érezzem bőröd bársonyát, 
De érintésed helyett csak a szél simogat, 
Az dúdolja fülemben az elmúlás dalát, 
Lehunyt szemmel állok a dermedt némaságban, 
Várom azt, ki tudom, nem jön soha már, 
Aki elvitte ünnepeim fényét, 
S aki nélkül olyan vagyok, 
Mint egy szárnyaszegett madár.


----------



## Kobicsek (2010 Október 23)

....további szép estét


----------



## Kobicsek (2010 Október 23)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Kobicsek (2010 Október 23)

*Az élet arra jó, hogy megtanuljunk szenvedni,
Az igaz boldogságot soha el nem feledni.
Megtanuljuk a számunkra legfontosabbat szeretni,
S hogy a legnagyobb fájdalmat el tudjuk viselni.*


----------



## Kobicsek (2010 Október 23)

Az élet arra jó, hogy megtanuljunk szenvedni, 
Az igaz boldogságot soha el nem feledni. 
Megtanuljuk a számunkra legfontosabbat szeretni, 
S hogy a legnagyobb fájdalmat el tudjuk viselni.
.......................................................................


----------



## csijem (2010 Október 23)

Nagyon jó könyvek vannak ezen a honlapon, jó lenne olvasni is őket!


----------



## csijem (2010 Október 23)

Jó ezen ahonlapon böngészni, csupa jó dolgok vannak itt!


----------



## csijem (2010 Október 23)

Mindig jó itt nézelődni, remélem mihamarabb elolvashatom itt a könyveket!


----------



## csijem (2010 Október 23)

Jó dolog az olvasás! A neten mindig jó olvasgatni!


----------



## csijem (2010 Október 23)

Jó érzés itt lenni, de még jobb lenne itt olvasgatni!


----------



## barbillla (2010 Október 23)

Sziasztok! Még csak most kezdem, újonc vagyok.


----------



## csijem (2010 Október 23)

Nagyon jó ez a honlap, csupa jó dolog van itt!


----------



## barbillla (2010 Október 23)

Nem volt egyszerű rájönnöm, mit kell csinálnom...


----------



## csijem (2010 Október 23)

Még újonc vagyok itt, de nagyon jó itt böngészni!


----------



## barbillla (2010 Október 23)

De most már sínen vagyok.


----------



## barbillla (2010 Október 23)

Alaposan belelapozgattam az oldalba.


----------



## csijem (2010 Október 23)

Alig várom, hogy már olvashassam itt a regényeket!


----------



## barbillla (2010 Október 23)

Rengeteg érdekes és hasznos dolgot találtam.


----------



## csijem (2010 Október 23)

Jó itt lapozgatni!


----------



## csijem (2010 Október 23)

Szeretem a regényeket a neten olvasni!


----------



## csijem (2010 Október 23)

Csupa jó dolog van itt fönt!


----------



## barbillla (2010 Október 23)

Így most igyekszem, hogy minél előbb elérjem a bűvös 20-as számot.


----------



## barbillla (2010 Október 23)

Már csak....öööö.....14.


----------



## csijem (2010 Október 23)

Jó gyűjteni a hozzászólásokat, hogy aztán sokat olvashassak itt!


----------



## barbillla (2010 Október 23)

Nagyon lassan, de biztosan haladok. Már csak 13.


----------



## csijem (2010 Október 23)

Igyekszem én is elérni a húszas számot!


----------



## csijem (2010 Október 23)

Jó érzés közeledni a bűvös húszas számhoz!


----------



## barbillla (2010 Október 23)

Ez jó. A gyerkőccel közben lehet gyakorolni a matekot: páros szám, vagy páratlan? Most épp az előbbi: 12 még.


----------



## csijem (2010 Október 23)

Jó érzés egyre közelebb érni az olvasási lehetőséghez!


----------



## barbillla (2010 Október 23)

Jöjjön egy páratlan: 11


----------



## csijem (2010 Október 23)

Szép dolog lesz itt olvasgatni!


----------



## barbillla (2010 Október 23)

Megzavart a számolásban egy telefon, de már képben vagyok és örömmel jelentem: a felénél járok!!!


----------



## csijem (2010 Október 23)

Jó egyre közelebb lenni a húszas számhoz!


----------



## csijem (2010 Október 23)

Öröm volt beérni a célba!


----------



## barbillla (2010 Október 23)

Még 9 van hátra. Vagy hogy is van ez? Félig üres a pohár, vagy félig tele van? Már csak 9 van hátra.


----------



## barbillla (2010 Október 23)

Vagy elszámoltam valamit, de nagyon? Benn vagyok???!!!! Hipp-hipp!! Üdv mindenkinek!!!!


----------



## barbillla (2010 Október 23)

Nem, nem számoltam el... Jó vagyok matekból. Csak az önbizalmammal és a kitartásommal van gond. Pedig a húszig elszámolni nem is olyan nehéz. Elsős tananyag.


----------



## barbillla (2010 Október 23)

Igyekeznem kell, mert közeleg a vacsoraidő. Kicsiny családom gyomra már jelzett. Nekem pedig még hátra van 6 hozzászólás.


----------



## barbillla (2010 Október 23)

Mi jön most?? Gondolj, gondolj Micimackó! ...... Ahhhh! ÖT


----------



## barbillla (2010 Október 23)

Most következik a második legjobb osztályzat: 4


----------



## barbillla (2010 Október 23)

Ezzel a számmal már fel lehet állni a dobogó legalsó fokára :3


----------



## barbillla (2010 Október 23)

Már nagyon itt van. Már nagyon érzem. Ez már az ezüstérem!! Csak 2 üzi kell!!


----------



## barbillla (2010 Október 23)

........és.......figyelem mindenki......JÖVÖK!!


----------



## matyiben (2010 Október 23)

sasx


----------



## cyberdyne (2010 Október 23)

próbálkozom...


----------



## cyberdyne (2010 Október 23)

valami értelme bizonyára van annak, hogy 20 hsz-t kell összegyűjteni


----------



## cyberdyne (2010 Október 23)

bár én még nem jöttem rá....


----------



## cyberdyne (2010 Október 23)

mivel 20 hsz-t...


----------



## cyberdyne (2010 Október 23)

könnyű összehozni, főleg, hogy van rá kijelölt téma.


----------



## dzsee (2010 Október 23)

*Üdvözletem Mindenkinek!*

Isten áldja meg a Magyart!


----------



## cyberdyne (2010 Október 23)

na mindegy,


----------



## cyberdyne (2010 Október 23)

jó lassú ez a szerver innen Mucsáról


----------



## dzsee (2010 Október 23)

*()*

Tartson neve míg a föld tart!


----------



## cyberdyne (2010 Október 23)

is


----------



## dzsee (2010 Október 23)

*()*

Paradicsom hazájában Éljen örök Boldogságban!


----------



## cyberdyne (2010 Október 23)

meg gondolom


----------



## dzsee (2010 Október 23)

Éljen örök Boldogságban!


----------



## dzsee (2010 Október 23)

Töltse békével napjat!


----------



## cyberdyne (2010 Október 23)

máshonnan is


----------



## dzsee (2010 Október 23)

Egyezve lássa fiait!


----------



## matyiben (2010 Október 23)

dffghjj


----------



## dzsee (2010 Október 23)

Tatár török s más ellenség, minket meg ne rendíthessék!


----------



## matyiben (2010 Október 23)

mikor


----------



## cyberdyne (2010 Október 23)

töltse hát... meg békákkal is!


----------



## dzsee (2010 Október 23)

minket meg ne rendíthessék!


----------



## matyiben (2010 Október 23)

még mindig nem


----------



## dzsee (2010 Október 23)

Isten áldja meg a magyart


----------



## dzsee (2010 Október 23)

tartson neve míg a Föld tart


----------



## cyberdyne (2010 Október 23)

harmincezer


----------



## dzsee (2010 Október 23)

Isten áldjon meg bennünket, minden igaz magyar embert!


----------



## cyberdyne (2010 Október 23)

literes


----------



## dzsee (2010 Október 23)

minden igaz magyar embert.


----------



## cyberdyne (2010 Október 23)

víztartály


----------



## dzsee (2010 Október 23)

Legyen mindig az előttünk
Hogy mennyit szenvedett népünk


----------



## cyberdyne (2010 Október 23)

árpád jó munkásember


----------



## cyberdyne (2010 Október 23)

malvin velem egykora születésű


----------



## dzsee (2010 Október 23)

Becsüljük meg őseinket
Kiktől kaptuk szép nyelvünket


----------



## cyberdyne (2010 Október 23)

wellsite inventory


----------



## cyberdyne (2010 Október 23)

igaz magyaroknak nem kell ilyen úr


----------



## dzsee (2010 Október 23)

S adjuk tovább gyermekünkne


----------



## cyberdyne (2010 Október 23)

19


----------



## dzsee (2010 Október 23)

k


----------



## dzsee (2010 Október 23)

Magyarok istene tekints e szép népre
kik hozzád sóhajtunk e siralomvölgybe'
szüntesd meg a nagy vérontást a testvéri viszálykodást
derítsd e szép népre békesség hajnalát.


----------



## cyberdyne (2010 Október 23)

20


----------



## dzsee (2010 Október 23)

Sírva és zokogva kérjük fölségedet
vond vissza népedtől büntető kezedet
áldd meg szegény magyarokat felejtsék el balsorsukat
Atilla királyunk mutass nekünk utat.
/Szent László királyunk mutass nekünk utat.


----------



## dzsee (2010 Október 23)

Boldogasszony anyánk
Régi nagy pátrónánk
Nagy ínségben levén
Így szólít meg hazánk
Magyarországról
Édes hazánkról
Ne felejtkezzél el
Szegény magyarokról


----------



## dzsee (2010 Október 23)

Nyisd fel az egeket
Sok kiáltásunkra
Anyai palástod
Fordítsd oltalmunkra
Magyarországról
Édes hazánkról
Ne felejtkezzél el
Szegény magyarokról


----------



## james23 (2010 Október 23)

hellóó


----------



## james23 (2010 Október 23)

16


----------



## james23 (2010 Október 23)

17


----------



## dzsee (2010 Október 23)

Kegyes szemeiddel
Tekintsd meg népedet
Segéld meg áldásra
Magyar nemzetedet
Magyarországról
Édes hazánkról
Ne felejtkezzél el
Szegény magyarokról


----------



## james23 (2010 Október 23)

18


----------



## james23 (2010 Október 23)

19


----------



## james23 (2010 Október 23)

20


----------



## james23 (2010 Október 23)

Késsssssssssz


----------



## dzsee (2010 Október 23)

heló!


----------



## madani (2010 Október 23)

Ez, Az


----------



## pszrita (2010 Október 23)

Szép jó estét mindenkinek!


----------



## pszrita (2010 Október 23)

2


----------



## BaloghZsike (2010 Október 23)

nekem elvileg megvan a 20 mégsem enged letölteni


----------



## pszrita (2010 Október 23)

3


----------



## csakajanika (2010 Október 23)

üdv pécsről mindenkinek!!!!


----------



## pszrita (2010 Október 23)

Helló


----------



## vivi12 (2010 Október 23)

*Üdv mindenkinek!*


----------



## anyiii (2010 Október 23)

Szép estét mindenkinek!


----------



## vivi12 (2010 Október 23)

Jó ötlet ez a fórum, így talán meg lesz a 20 hsz!


----------



## anyiii (2010 Október 23)

nálatok milyen az idő


----------



## vivi12 (2010 Október 23)

Csak kicsit lassan tölt be az oldal


----------



## vivi12 (2010 Október 23)

itt Pesten hideg...nálatok?


----------



## anyiii (2010 Október 23)

sok a felhasználó


----------



## anyiii (2010 Október 23)

Pakson is


----------



## vivi12 (2010 Október 23)

Nem is olyan egyszerű 20 semmiséget írni..


----------



## anyiii (2010 Október 23)

Csütörtök reggel -4 fok volt


----------



## vivi12 (2010 Október 23)

Ti miért regisztráltatok?


----------



## vivi12 (2010 Október 23)

Pénteken itt is fagyos volt kora reggel


----------



## anyiii (2010 Október 23)

hát, nem bizony


----------



## vivi12 (2010 Október 23)

Hú, elérted a 20-at


----------



## anyiii (2010 Október 23)

én a lányzómnak szeretnék tankönyv mellékleteket, nyelvoktatókat letölteni


----------



## vivi12 (2010 Október 23)

Gratu!


----------



## vivi12 (2010 Október 23)

én meg keresztszemes mintára pályázom


----------



## anyiii (2010 Október 23)

hát, nem volt olyan egyszerű  már csak a 2 napot kell kivárni


----------



## vivi12 (2010 Október 23)

mit meg nem kell szenvedni érte, nem?


----------



## linda11 (2010 Október 23)

sziasztok én nagyon szeretem ezt az oldalt jó keresgélést mindenkinek


----------



## vivi12 (2010 Október 23)

Hú, még 9 hablatyot kellene összehoznom..


----------



## vivi12 (2010 Október 23)

már csak 8...


----------



## vivi12 (2010 Október 23)

7


----------



## vivi12 (2010 Október 23)

6


----------



## vivi12 (2010 Október 23)

5


----------



## vivi12 (2010 Október 23)

na még 4..


----------



## vivi12 (2010 Október 23)

3


----------



## vivi12 (2010 Október 23)

már csak 2..


----------



## vivi12 (2010 Október 23)

és az utolsó! Persze még 2 napot várni kell...


----------



## pszrita (2010 Október 23)

Hideg van....


----------



## pszrita (2010 Október 23)

4


----------



## pszrita (2010 Október 23)

5


----------



## pszrita (2010 Október 23)

8


----------



## pszrita (2010 Október 23)

9


----------



## pszrita (2010 Október 23)

10


----------



## Kaleb (2010 Október 23)

Üdv.!


----------



## Kaleb (2010 Október 23)

19


----------



## Guaspaccso (2010 Október 23)

abc


----------



## Guaspaccso (2010 Október 23)

def


----------



## Guaspaccso (2010 Október 23)

ghi


----------



## Kaleb (2010 Október 23)

18


----------



## Guaspaccso (2010 Október 23)

jkl


----------



## Kaleb (2010 Október 23)

17


----------



## Guaspaccso (2010 Október 23)

mno


----------



## Kaleb (2010 Október 23)

16


----------



## Guaspaccso (2010 Október 23)

pqr


----------



## Kaleb (2010 Október 23)

15


----------



## Guaspaccso (2010 Október 23)

stu


----------



## Guaspaccso (2010 Október 23)

vwx


----------



## Guaspaccso (2010 Október 23)

yz


----------



## Guaspaccso (2010 Október 23)

^o^


----------



## Guaspaccso (2010 Október 23)

Miért kell 20 hozzászólás?


----------



## Kaleb (2010 Október 23)

14


----------



## Guaspaccso (2010 Október 23)

abrakadabra


----------



## Guaspaccso (2010 Október 23)

limonádé


----------



## Guaspaccso (2010 Október 23)

14


----------



## Guaspaccso (2010 Október 23)

Már csak 5 és megvan a 20 hozzászólás! hehehe


----------



## Kaleb (2010 Október 23)

13


----------



## Kaleb (2010 Október 23)

12


----------



## Guaspaccso (2010 Október 23)

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Kaleb (2010 Október 23)

11


----------



## Guaspaccso (2010 Október 23)

bbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbb


----------



## Guaspaccso (2010 Október 23)

............................


----------



## Kaleb (2010 Október 23)

10


----------



## Guaspaccso (2010 Október 23)

Már csak 1!


----------



## Guaspaccso (2010 Október 23)

Végre!!!


----------



## Kaleb (2010 Október 23)

9


----------



## Kaleb (2010 Október 23)

8


----------



## Kaleb (2010 Október 23)

7


----------



## Kaleb (2010 Október 23)

6


----------



## Kaleb (2010 Október 23)

5


----------



## Kaleb (2010 Október 23)

4


----------



## Kaleb (2010 Október 23)

3


----------



## Kaleb (2010 Október 23)

2


----------



## Kaleb (2010 Október 23)

1


----------



## Fleisz Edu (2010 Október 23)

*Kedves kanadai Magyarok,*

Üdv néktek Európa közepéből! Nagy örömömre rátaláltam a jeles oldalatokon két nagyon különös könyv pdf formátumú változatára, amit fontos lenne elolvasnom a magam épülésére. 
Ennek letöltéséhez azonban szükségem van 20 hozzászólásra. Szerénységem az ó-hazában, Szegeden végzem áldásos tevékenységem (reklám területen). 
Kérlek benneteket, segítsetek hozzá a hozzászólásotokkal a könyvek letöltéséhez. 
*A könyvek címe:* Zamolxtol-egy-uj-korszak-fele és az Egy földönkívüli lény vallomásai. A szerző: Aryana Havah

A megértő támogatásotokat előre is köszönöm!

Üdv,
Fleisz Edu


----------



## Edla (2010 Október 23)

Hát akkor én is beszállok a hozzászólásgyűjtésbe. Olyan jó kis könyveket lehet errefelé letölteni...


----------



## Edla (2010 Október 23)

Visszaszámlálás indul: 19


----------



## Edla (2010 Október 23)

18


----------



## Edla (2010 Október 23)

17


----------



## Edla (2010 Október 23)

16


----------



## Edla (2010 Október 23)

15


----------



## Edla (2010 Október 23)

14


----------



## Edla (2010 Október 23)

13


----------



## Edla (2010 Október 23)

12


----------



## Edla (2010 Október 23)

11


----------



## Edla (2010 Október 23)

10


----------



## Edla (2010 Október 23)

9


----------



## Edla (2010 Október 23)

8


----------



## Edla (2010 Október 23)

7


----------



## Edla (2010 Október 23)

6


----------



## Edla (2010 Október 23)

5


----------



## Edla (2010 Október 23)

4


----------



## Edla (2010 Október 23)

3


----------



## Edla (2010 Október 23)

2


----------



## Edla (2010 Október 23)

Na végre megvan. Köszi a lehetőséget!


----------



## Lalinda (2010 Október 23)

10


----------



## Lalinda (2010 Október 23)

11


----------



## Lalinda (2010 Október 23)

12


----------



## Lalinda (2010 Október 23)

13


----------



## Lalinda (2010 Október 23)

14


----------



## Lalinda (2010 Október 23)

15


----------



## Lalinda (2010 Október 23)

16


----------



## Lalinda (2010 Október 23)

17


----------



## Lalinda (2010 Október 23)

18


----------



## Lalinda (2010 Október 23)

19


----------



## Lalinda (2010 Október 23)

itt a vége


----------



## Numa (2010 Október 23)

Hát ez a huszas


----------



## Numa (2010 Október 23)

szabály


----------



## Numa (2010 Október 23)

minek, ha


----------



## Numa (2010 Október 23)

mindenki


----------



## Numa (2010 Október 23)

kijátssza


----------



## Numa (2010 Október 23)

ezzel a


----------



## Numa (2010 Október 23)

buta


----------



## Numa (2010 Október 23)

írogatással


----------



## Numa (2010 Október 23)

Látom Lalinda,


----------



## Numa (2010 Október 23)

neked már összejött, de ezzel nekem is...


----------



## Numa (2010 Október 23)

mondjuk nem tudom minek ilyen sürgős nekem, de legalább megvan...xd


----------



## szoke79 (2010 Október 24)

Helló Mindenkinek!


----------



## szoke79 (2010 Október 24)

Hát


----------



## szoke79 (2010 Október 24)

frappáns


----------



## szoke79 (2010 Október 24)

megoldása


----------



## szoke79 (2010 Október 24)

a


----------



## szoke79 (2010 Október 24)

20 hozzászólás


----------



## szoke79 (2010 Október 24)

összegyűjtésének


----------



## szoke79 (2010 Október 24)

de látom


----------



## szoke79 (2010 Október 24)

mások is


----------



## szoke79 (2010 Október 24)

használják ,


----------



## szoke79 (2010 Október 24)

ezt a szavankénti


----------



## Vox_humana (2010 Október 24)

Szervusztok! Derűs napot mindenkinek!


----------



## szoke79 (2010 Október 24)

írogatást.


----------



## szoke79 (2010 Október 24)

Látom


----------



## szoke79 (2010 Október 24)

hogy


----------



## szoke79 (2010 Október 24)

sok érdekes


----------



## szoke79 (2010 Október 24)

dolog van az oldalon


----------



## szoke79 (2010 Október 24)

ezért


----------



## szoke79 (2010 Október 24)

türelmesen kitöltögetem


----------



## szoke79 (2010 Október 24)

a hozzászólásokat.


----------



## szoke79 (2010 Október 24)

Ezzel meg is volnánk. Heuréka!!!


----------



## igyene (2010 Október 24)

*egészség*

A zsír általában az egész testfelületen


----------



## igyene (2010 Október 24)

*egészség*

egyenletesen elosztva csökken,


----------



## igyene (2010 Október 24)

*egészség 3*

téves elképzelés az,


----------



## igyene (2010 Október 24)

*egészség 4*

hogy, ha például felülést csinálunk


----------



## igyene (2010 Október 24)

*egészség 5*

akkor csak a hasról fog elégni a zsír


----------



## igyene (2010 Október 24)

*egészség 6*

Tény: A gyenge vérkeringés területeken a zsír nem ég el


----------



## igyene (2010 Október 24)

*egészség 7*

A vérkeringés szerepe a zsírégetésben


----------



## igyene (2010 Október 24)

*egészség 8*

A vérkeringés gyorsítja a zsírbontást


----------



## igyene (2010 Október 24)

*egészség 9*

A zsír ugyanis könnyebben ég el


----------



## igyene (2010 Október 24)

*egészség 10*

a test megfelel vérkeringéssel


----------



## igyene (2010 Október 24)

*egészség 11*

rendelkező területein


----------



## igyene (2010 Október 24)

*egészség 12*

mint a
gyenge


----------



## igyene (2010 Október 24)

*egészség 13*

keringési helyeken


----------



## igyene (2010 Október 24)

*egészség 14*

Ez a tény magyarázza


----------



## igyene (2010 Október 24)

*egészség 15*

hogy miért nehéz


----------



## igyene (2010 Október 24)

*egészség 16*

a szigorú diéta


----------



## igyene (2010 Október 24)

*egészség 17*

és az
intenzív mozgás


----------



## igyene (2010 Október 24)

*egészség 18*

ellenére is bizonyos


----------



## anna48 (2010 Október 24)

1kiss


----------



## igyene (2010 Október 24)

*egészség 19*

bizonyos területek esetén a zsír


----------



## anna48 (2010 Október 24)

2


----------



## anna48 (2010 Október 24)

3


----------



## igyene (2010 Október 24)

*egészség 20*

illetve a cellulit eltávolítása.


----------



## anna48 (2010 Október 24)

4 de lassan megy...


----------



## anna48 (2010 Október 24)

5


----------



## anna48 (2010 Október 24)

6


----------



## anna48 (2010 Október 24)

7


----------



## anna48 (2010 Október 24)

8


----------



## anna48 (2010 Október 24)

9


----------



## anna48 (2010 Október 24)

10


----------



## anna48 (2010 Október 24)

11


----------



## igyene (2010 Október 24)

*egészség 21*

meg van a 20 mégsem engedi a hozzáférést


----------



## anna48 (2010 Október 24)

12


----------



## anna48 (2010 Október 24)

13


----------



## anna48 (2010 Október 24)

14


----------



## anna48 (2010 Október 24)

15


----------



## anna48 (2010 Október 24)

16


----------



## anna48 (2010 Október 24)

17


----------



## anna48 (2010 Október 24)

18


----------



## anna48 (2010 Október 24)

19


----------



## anna48 (2010 Október 24)

20


----------



## anna48 (2010 Október 24)

jee


----------



## igyene (2010 Október 24)

*számolok*

20


----------



## Vox_humana (2010 Október 24)

Nagyon ügyesek vagytok


----------



## igyene (2010 Október 24)

*számolok*

19


----------



## igyene (2010 Október 24)

*számolok*

18


----------



## igyene (2010 Október 24)

*számolok*

17


----------



## igyene (2010 Október 24)

*számolok*

várok és folytatom


----------



## igyene (2010 Október 24)

*számolok*

16


----------



## igyene (2010 Október 24)

*számolok*

mikor enged be


----------



## igyene (2010 Október 24)

*számolok*

már unom a számolást


----------



## igyene (2010 Október 24)

*számolok*

15


----------



## igyene (2010 Október 24)

*számolok*

most már remélem vége


----------



## Vox_humana (2010 Október 24)

igyene, ha majd frissíted az oldalt, akkor állandósít valószínűleg


----------



## igyene (2010 Október 24)

Lehet butaság amit kérdezek de hogy frissítsem


----------



## K Tündi (2010 Október 24)

Sziasztok!Hát én is itt volnék.


----------



## K Tündi (2010 Október 24)

Millió oldalt megnéztem már,de ez valami szuper!


----------



## K Tündi (2010 Október 24)

Réges-rég elfeledett zenékre találtam itt rá!


----------



## K Tündi (2010 Október 24)

Köztük a kedvenceimre is.


----------



## K Tündi (2010 Október 24)

De sajnos, csak a 20-ik komment után hallgathatom meg!


----------



## K Tündi (2010 Október 24)

Már alig várom...


----------



## derzsa (2010 Október 24)

Szép vasárnapot és köszönöm a lehetőségeket ......


----------



## K Tündi (2010 Október 24)

Lököttnek fogok tűnni, ha elkezdek visszafelé számolni?


----------



## K Tündi (2010 Október 24)

Vagy mások ezt, hogy csinálják?


----------



## Vox_humana (2010 Október 24)

Tündi, meg lesz az a 20 hamar, és hallgathatod a zenét


----------



## K Tündi (2010 Október 24)

11...


----------



## K Tündi (2010 Október 24)

Jajj, de ari vagy!Köszi!


----------



## Vox_humana (2010 Október 24)

Mások is tették ezt  hogy elkezdtek számolni. Nem leszel egyedül. 
(Bár bevallom nekem nem tűnt helyes ötletnek a visszaszámlálás, de a cél közelebb került ez tény.)


----------



## K Tündi (2010 Október 24)

9...


----------



## K Tündi (2010 Október 24)

Már nem tudom magam sem, hogy hol járok.


----------



## K Tündi (2010 Október 24)

Talán 7...


----------



## K Tündi (2010 Október 24)

Olyan zenékre találtam itt rá, hogy bőgök örömömben.


----------



## K Tündi (2010 Október 24)

Kár, hogy az előadója már nem lehet velünk!


----------



## K Tündi (2010 Október 24)

Imádtam Őt!


----------



## K Tündi (2010 Október 24)

Sőt még most is!


----------



## K Tündi (2010 Október 24)

és _2..._


----------



## K Tündi (2010 Október 24)

Jól elszámoltam magam valahol...


----------



## K Tündi (2010 Október 24)

Hurrááááááááá!!!


----------



## K Tündi (2010 Október 24)

Elvoltam azért itt magam!De sikerült!


----------



## pittao (2010 Október 24)

Nem birtam az okos mamát leveni ,mert az első rész,meg van sértve.Kőszőnőm.


----------



## Zizi97 (2010 Október 24)

*Halihó!*



Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg



Jó reggelt! Üdvözlet mindenkinek!


----------



## Zizi97 (2010 Október 24)

Szép napot mindenkinek!


----------



## Zizi97 (2010 Október 24)

Nemsokára őszi szünet! Hurrá!


----------



## Zizi97 (2010 Október 24)

Remélem, ez jó lesz, ahogy gyűjtögetem a 20-at!


----------



## Zizi97 (2010 Október 24)

Ügyesek vagytok!


----------



## Zizi97 (2010 Október 24)

Hurrá Magyarország!


----------



## Zizi97 (2010 Október 24)

Süt a nap, remélem, még sokáig!


----------



## Zizi97 (2010 Október 24)

Rengeteg szép dolgot találtam itt.


----------



## Zizi97 (2010 Október 24)

Gyűlik-gyűlik.


----------



## Zizi97 (2010 Október 24)

Szeretitek a vasárnapot? Én igen.


----------



## Zizi97 (2010 Október 24)

11!


----------



## Zizi97 (2010 Október 24)

I love my family!


----------



## Zizi97 (2010 Október 24)

Szép az élet!


----------



## Zizi97 (2010 Október 24)

Tetszik ez az oldal!


----------



## Zizi97 (2010 Október 24)

Máshol ilyen jókat nem találtam.


----------



## Zizi97 (2010 Október 24)

Rengetegszer ezt az oldalt kaptam a keresőben.


----------



## Zizi97 (2010 Október 24)

Kíváncsian várom, milyen lesz az első "megtekintés" arról, amit szeretnék!


----------



## Zizi97 (2010 Október 24)

Már csak 3.


----------



## Zizi97 (2010 Október 24)

Már csak 2.


----------



## Zizi97 (2010 Október 24)

Még egyet...


----------



## Zizi97 (2010 Október 24)

Utolsó ma reggel...


----------



## Zizi97 (2010 Október 24)

És itt a ráadás.


----------



## blanka28 (2010 Október 24)

*Jó reggelt!*

Szép jó reggelt kívánok minenkiek!


----------



## Zizi97 (2010 Október 24)

sziasztok


----------



## tina6 (2010 Október 24)

1


----------



## tina6 (2010 Október 24)

2


----------



## tina6 (2010 Október 24)

3


----------



## tina6 (2010 Október 24)

4


----------



## tina6 (2010 Október 24)

5


----------



## tina6 (2010 Október 24)

6


----------



## tina6 (2010 Október 24)

7


----------



## tina6 (2010 Október 24)

8


----------



## tina6 (2010 Október 24)

9


----------



## tina6 (2010 Október 24)

10


----------



## ágnes30 (2010 Október 24)

szép napot mindenkinek


----------



## ágnes30 (2010 Október 24)

remélem lassan összejön a 20 hozzászólásom


----------



## ágnes30 (2010 Október 24)

sok érdekes dolgot találtam az oldalon már.biztos minden nap felnézek ide.


----------



## qaz123 (2010 Október 24)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg



Hajrá


----------



## qaz123 (2010 Október 24)

1


----------



## Mónika212121 (2010 Október 24)

okéé, ez jó, de miért kell 20 hozzászólás?


----------



## qaz123 (2010 Október 24)

2


----------



## qaz123 (2010 Október 24)

NEM sok értelme van...


----------



## Mónika212121 (2010 Október 24)

tölteni szeretnékkk mááárÖ


----------



## qaz123 (2010 Október 24)

Egy rongyos pdf miatt floodoljak...


----------



## qaz123 (2010 Október 24)

3


----------



## Mónika212121 (2010 Október 24)

szerintem sem... de muszáj:S még 17


----------



## qaz123 (2010 Október 24)

4


----------



## Mónika212121 (2010 Október 24)

ja, tök gáz, nekem is csak egy könyv kell innen... de evvan:SD


----------



## qaz123 (2010 Október 24)

Nem is számolom, egyszer csak elindul...


----------



## qaz123 (2010 Október 24)

Elvileg a két nap reg is elég lenne, az bőven megvan...


----------



## Mónika212121 (2010 Október 24)

:d:d:d:d


----------



## qaz123 (2010 Október 24)

Á, tévedtem:
"Minimum 20 hozzászólás és legalább 2 napos regisztráció szükséges az oldal megtekintéséhez, vagy a funkció használatához."


----------



## qaz123 (2010 Október 24)

Tehát nem "vagy", hanem "és".


----------



## Mónika212121 (2010 Október 24)

7


----------



## qaz123 (2010 Október 24)

A fenébe...


----------



## qaz123 (2010 Október 24)

13


----------



## Mónika212121 (2010 Október 24)

8


----------



## qaz123 (2010 Október 24)

14


----------



## Mónika212121 (2010 Október 24)

és még 2 napot várnom kell:S 9


----------



## qaz123 (2010 Október 24)

Hány éves vagy, Mónika?


----------



## Mónika212121 (2010 Október 24)

hjghgffg10


----------



## qaz123 (2010 Október 24)

15


----------



## Mónika212121 (2010 Október 24)

11


----------



## qaz123 (2010 Október 24)

17


----------



## Mónika212121 (2010 Október 24)

12


----------



## qaz123 (2010 Október 24)

11 évesen még nem okos dolog a neten bóklászni


----------



## Mónika212121 (2010 Október 24)

13


----------



## qaz123 (2010 Október 24)

Gyorsan öregszel


----------



## Mónika212121 (2010 Október 24)

21 vagyok már és a bad girl könyvekért jöttem és te?


----------



## qaz123 (2010 Október 24)

Na, csá, gyíkok, én leléptem!


----------



## qaz123 (2010 Október 24)

én 27


----------



## Mónika212121 (2010 Október 24)

én????


----------



## Mónika212121 (2010 Október 24)

de jó neked:d nemsdokára én is megvok


----------



## qaz123 (2010 Október 24)

És igen!
_Így se tölthetem le!_


----------



## Mónika212121 (2010 Október 24)

inkább 21...


----------



## Mónika212121 (2010 Október 24)

várj még 2 napot! aztán menni fog az


----------



## qaz123 (2010 Október 24)

Szopatás az egész dolog, van 8 hónapos regem, 20 feleti hsz, és mégse tölt...


----------



## Mónika212121 (2010 Október 24)

már csak 2


----------



## Mónika212121 (2010 Október 24)

ne már ne keseríts el


----------



## qaz123 (2010 Október 24)

Megyek, megkeresem máshol


----------



## Mónika212121 (2010 Október 24)

remélem sikerülni fog majd végül...


----------



## qaz123 (2010 Október 24)

qaz123, a lap megetekintésére nincs jogosultságod, ennek a következő okai lehetnek:
Minimum 20 hozzászólás és legalább 2 napos regisztráció szükséges az oldal megtekintéséhez, vagy a funkció használatához. Ebben, vagy ebben a témában ezeket könnyedén összegyűjtheted.
Esetleg más üzenetét próbálod módosítani, vagy az adminisztrátori lehetöségeket használni.
Ha épp üzenetet próbálsz küldeni, elképzelhető, hogy ezt az adminisztrátor itt nem engedélyezte.
Kilépés Főoldal


----------



## ferni86 (2010 Október 24)

Megragadom a lehetőséget::Helló !


----------



## qaz123 (2010 Október 24)

csövike
egy itten kérem szépen egy pompi kis csetoldal!


----------



## mariann82 (2010 Október 24)

Sziasztok,szép napot mindenkinek!


----------



## brixi15 (2010 Október 24)

Jó napot mindenkinek !


----------



## Gabo28 (2010 Október 24)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Gabo28 (2010 Október 24)

Bocs, de próbálom összeszedni a 20 hozzászólásomat


----------



## Gabo28 (2010 Október 24)

Egyébként van ennek valami értelme (ezzel a kiskapuval együtt), vagy csak nem értenek a fórum motor beállításához az üzemeltetők?


----------



## Gabo28 (2010 Október 24)

Ez már a negyedik (de kezd elmenni a kedvem az egésztől)


----------



## Gabo28 (2010 Október 24)

Verdák letöltési linket tud valaki küldeni nekem?


----------



## Gabo28 (2010 Október 24)

Ugyanis hiába van 20 hozzászólásom, még 2 napot várnom kell.


----------



## Gabo28 (2010 Október 24)

Ezt pedig a 3 és fél éves kisfiam még elég nehezen tudja feldolgozni...


----------



## qaz123 (2010 Október 24)

,,,,


----------



## Gabo28 (2010 Október 24)

még 12 hozzászólés kellene


----------



## Gabo28 (2010 Október 24)

mármint hozzászólás


----------



## Gabo28 (2010 Október 24)

10


----------



## qaz123 (2010 Október 24)

nekem van 9 hónapom meg hsz-em, aztán úgyse töltök, kapják be a mákosrétest az ilyenek!


----------



## Gabo28 (2010 Október 24)

9


----------



## qaz123 (2010 Október 24)

Huhh, beindult!
Na, akinek kell valami, azt 200 ft-ért letöltöm


----------



## Gabo28 (2010 Október 24)

Mint említettem, a Verdák kellene. De elég a letöltési link. Bár nem érzem fair dolognak, de adok érte 200-at, ha elküldöd.


----------



## Gabo28 (2010 Október 24)

Ok, no para. Megtaláltam a linket egyedül. Már csak 1-2 másik film miatt kell kivárnom a 2 napot, mert azok linkjét txt-ben pakolták fel a kollégák.


----------



## Gabo28 (2010 Október 24)

és már csak 6 hsz kell


----------



## Zsikebaba (2010 Október 24)

végre valaki, aki segít


----------



## Zsikebaba (2010 Október 24)

szerencsés vagy


----------



## Zsikebaba (2010 Október 24)

Elhiszem


----------



## Zsikebaba (2010 Október 24)

vicces :::))))


----------



## Zsikebaba (2010 Október 24)

Na még egy pár hozzászólás ....


----------



## Zsikebaba (2010 Október 24)

Már csak 9...


----------



## Zsikebaba (2010 Október 24)

8


----------



## Zsikebaba (2010 Október 24)

ezt a hülyeséget...


----------



## Gabo28 (2010 Október 24)

Csak hogy gyorsabban meglegyen a 20: Te mit keresel?


----------



## Zsikebaba (2010 Október 24)

6.....


----------



## Gabo28 (2010 Október 24)

Nekem már csak 4


----------



## Gabo28 (2010 Október 24)

3...


----------



## Zsikebaba (2010 Október 24)

Én már megtaláltam, csak nem tudom letölteni, mert nincs 20 hozzászólás..
Madách Az ember tragédiája 2002-es színdarab, amiben Alföldi Róbert játssza Lucifert.


----------



## Gabo28 (2010 Október 24)

kettőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőő


----------



## Zsikebaba (2010 Október 24)

jó neked...


----------



## Zsikebaba (2010 Október 24)

3....


----------



## Gabo28 (2010 Október 24)

A mázlista. Látom Te március óta regisztrált vagy


----------



## Zsikebaba (2010 Október 24)

kettő.................................................................,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,.........................


----------



## Zsikebaba (2010 Október 24)

Ja, de nem érek vele semmit, látod, hogy szívja a vérem a rendszer


----------



## Zsikebaba (2010 Október 24)

és elértem a 20-at.


----------



## Gabo28 (2010 Október 24)

Ezt el tudnád küldeni nekem e-mailben?

http://canadahun.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=262198&d=1237328062


----------



## Gabo28 (2010 Október 24)

Hát erről lekéstem. 
Akkor marad a két nap várakozás.


----------



## Zsikebaba (2010 Október 24)

Így sem engedi, volt értelme...


----------



## tamas1995 (2010 Október 24)

1.


----------



## Zsikebaba (2010 Október 24)

Hát ez a rendszer vagy számolni nem tud, vagy nem értelmezi a regisztráció időpontját. Mindenesetre ugyanazt írja ki, letölteni nem enged...


----------



## tamas1995 (2010 Október 24)

2.


----------



## Zsikebaba (2010 Október 24)

Sajnálom.


----------



## tamas1995 (2010 Október 24)

3.


----------



## tamas1995 (2010 Október 24)

4.


----------



## tamas1995 (2010 Október 24)

5.


----------



## tamas1995 (2010 Október 24)

6.


----------



## tamas1995 (2010 Október 24)

7.


----------



## tamas1995 (2010 Október 24)

8.


----------



## tamas1995 (2010 Október 24)

9.


----------



## tamas1995 (2010 Október 24)

10.


----------



## tamas1995 (2010 Október 24)

11.


----------



## tamas1995 (2010 Október 24)

12.


----------



## tamas1995 (2010 Október 24)

13.szerintem se tud a rendszer szamolni,de sebaj.addig kuldom a hozzaszolasokat,amig meg nem engedi,hogy letoltsek.


----------



## tamas1995 (2010 Október 24)

14.


----------



## tamas1995 (2010 Október 24)

15.


----------



## tamas1995 (2010 Október 24)

16.


----------



## tamas1995 (2010 Október 24)

17.


----------



## tamas1995 (2010 Október 24)

18.


----------



## tamas1995 (2010 Október 24)

19.


----------



## tamas1995 (2010 Október 24)

20.


----------



## kany73 (2010 Október 24)

Thx


----------



## piszén (2010 Október 24)

20


----------



## piszén (2010 Október 24)

19


----------



## kany73 (2010 Október 24)

Thx 


melitta írta:


> aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


----------



## Zsani 1995 (2010 Október 24)

Sziasztok!


----------



## kany73 (2010 Október 24)

3


ancsi73071 írta:


> 3


----------



## piszén (2010 Október 24)

18


----------



## kany73 (2010 Október 24)

4


roni10 írta:


> “az ember nem az adott körülmények, hanem az általa választott hozzáállás folytán boldog.”


----------



## Zsani 1995 (2010 Október 24)

Jó ez az oldal, csak kell még 19 bejegyzés


----------



## kany73 (2010 Október 24)

szia


Bettivok írta:


> kősdgdsmgbdjas


----------



## Zsani 1995 (2010 Október 24)

vagyis hozzászólás


----------



## piszén (2010 Október 24)

17


----------



## kany73 (2010 Október 24)

7


tamas1995 írta:


> 14.


----------



## Zsani 1995 (2010 Október 24)

jelen vagyok, aki akar nyugodtan írjon


----------



## Zsani 1995 (2010 Október 24)

Mik ezek a számok, amiket írtok?


----------



## nyinga (2010 Október 24)

nagyon jók


----------



## kany73 (2010 Október 24)

“Ez a kor mintha már csak élni akarna, szerep és küldetés nélkül. Én azt hiszem, így nem lehet élni.” (*Márai Sándor*)


roni10 írta:


> “Az ember nem az adott körülmények, hanem az általa választott hozzáállás folytán boldog.”


----------



## piszén (2010 Október 24)

16


----------



## kany73 (2010 Október 24)

“Ez a kor mintha már csak élni akarna, szerep és küldetés nélkül. Én azt hiszem, így nem lehet élni.” (*Márai Sándor*)


roni10 írta:


> robertson neked is hajrá


----------



## kany73 (2010 Október 24)

“Ez a kor mintha már csak élni akarna, szerep és küldetés nélkül. Én azt hiszem, így nem lehet élni.” (*Márai Sándor*)


----------



## Zsani 1995 (2010 Október 24)

1


----------



## Zsani 1995 (2010 Október 24)

2


----------



## piszén (2010 Október 24)

15


----------



## kany73 (2010 Október 24)

“Ez a kor mintha már csak élni akarna, szerep és küldetés nélkül. Én azt hiszem, így nem lehet élni.” (*Márai Sándor*)


qaz123 írta:


> 15


----------



## Zsani 1995 (2010 Október 24)

3


----------



## Zsani 1995 (2010 Október 24)

911


----------



## Zsani 1995 (2010 Október 24)

LAdy gaga pokerkéz


----------



## kany73 (2010 Október 24)

“Mások nevezzék csak gyöngeségnek az állatszeretetet, gúnyoljanak ezért – te sétálj csak nyugodtan a kutyáddal. Jó társaságban maradsz, s Isten is tudja ezt.” (*Márai Sándor*)


----------



## Zsani 1995 (2010 Október 24)

4


----------



## kany73 (2010 Október 24)

Olyan a gyermekkor emléke télen, mint egy sivár, elhagyott lakás, ahonnan kiköltözött mindenki, akit szerettünk, mint egy lakás, melyből elhordták a bútorokat, s melyet nem lehet többé kifűteni.”
(*Márai Sándor: A négy évszak – A hó*)


----------



## Zsani 1995 (2010 Október 24)

Már csak pár hozzászólás, és meg tudom nézni őket.


----------



## kany73 (2010 Október 24)

A tunyák és a gyávák, akik bólogatva és hümmögve, Istenre bíznak mindent: a válságos pillanatban Isten szava nélkül maradnak.” (*Márai Sándor*)


----------



## piszén (2010 Október 24)

14


----------



## kany73 (2010 Október 24)

“Az élet igazi, nagy vállalkozásai legtöbbször nem hőstettek, hanem türelemjátékok.” (*Márai Sándor*)


----------



## kany73 (2010 Október 24)

A szülővárosba idővel nem emlékeket jár halászni az ember, hanem visszakapni egy pillanatra ez ingó, örökké változó életben és világban a biztonság érzetét.” (*Márai Sándor: A kassai bombák*)


----------



## piszén (2010 Október 24)

13


----------



## Zsani 1995 (2010 Október 24)

5


----------



## Zsani 1995 (2010 Október 24)

6


----------



## piszén (2010 Október 24)

12


----------



## kany73 (2010 Október 24)

“Mert az ember – ezt egyre inkább hiszem – csak annyit ér és csak annyira ember, amennyire meg tudja őrizni lelke egy zugában az örök gyermeket.” (*Márai Sándor: A bűvész*)


Xennon írta:


> Mézga Géza...
> 
> És akkor befejezésül egy kis angol nyelvtörő
> 
> ...


----------



## Zsani 1995 (2010 Október 24)

7


----------



## piszén (2010 Október 24)

11


----------



## kany73 (2010 Október 24)

És akkor befejezésül egy kis angol nyelvtörő:smile:

Angol kezdőknek:
Három boszorkány Swatch órákat néz. Melyik boszorkány nézi melyik Swatch órát?
Three witches watch three Swatch watches. Which witch watches which Swatch watch?


Angol haladóknak:
Három nemileg átváltoztatott boszorkány három Swatch óra gombját nézi.
Melyik nemileg átváltoztatott boszorkány nézi melyik Swatch óra
gombját?
Three switched witches watch three Swatch watch switches. Which
switched witch watches which Swatch watch switch?


----------



## Zsani 1995 (2010 Október 24)

69


----------



## piszén (2010 Október 24)

10


----------



## Zsani 1995 (2010 Október 24)

jó ez a kis nyelvtörő..........


----------



## kany73 (2010 Október 24)

“Nem igaz, hogy a végzet vakon lép az életünkbe, nem. A végzet az ajtón lép be, melyet mi tártunk fel, s magunk előtt tessékeltük a végzetet.”
(*Márai Sándor: A gyertyák csonkig égnek*)


----------



## Zsani 1995 (2010 Október 24)

11


----------



## piszén (2010 Október 24)

9


----------



## kany73 (2010 Október 24)

“Egy ember nem föltétlenül abban a pillanatban a legbűnösebb, mikor felemeli a fegyvert, hogy megöljön valakit. A bűn előbb van, a bűn a szándék.”
(*Márai Sándor: A gyertyák csonkig égnek*)


----------



## Zsani 1995 (2010 Október 24)

13


----------



## kany73 (2010 Október 24)

“Ilyenek vagyunk, s akinek nem tetszik, hadd röhögjön!”
(*Márai Sándor: Egy polgár vallomásai*)


----------



## piszén (2010 Október 24)

8


----------



## Zsani 1995 (2010 Október 24)

cccccccccc


----------



## kany73 (2010 Október 24)

megvan a 20 megsem enged letolteni


----------



## Akutagava (2010 Október 24)

- Ki az abszolút optimista?
- Az a férj, aki a feleségét a divatház előtt járó motorral várja.


----------



## Akutagava (2010 Október 24)

- Ki az abszolút kancsal?
- Akinek síráskor a hátán folynak végig a könnyei.


----------



## Akutagava (2010 Október 24)

- Mi az abszolút szemérem?
- Ha valaki úgy süti le a szemét, hogy az odakozmál.


----------



## Akutagava (2010 Október 24)

- Ki az abszolút vékony?
- Akin átsüt a nap.


----------



## Akutagava (2010 Október 24)

- Mi az abszolút kettős érzés?
- Amikor az anyósod karambolozik az új kocsiddal.


----------



## Akutagava (2010 Október 24)

- Mikor van abszolút hideg?
- Amikor a jegesmedve még szivatóval sem indul.
- Amikor a családfát is eltüzelik.
- Amikor a sertésbőrkesztyű libabőrös lesz.
- Amikor az embernek ajkára fagy a mosoly.
- Amikor a műfogsor vacog a pohárban.


----------



## Akutagava (2010 Október 24)

- Ki az abszolút paraszt?
- Akinek már az óvodában is szalonna volt a jele.


----------



## piszén (2010 Október 24)

7


----------



## Akutagava (2010 Október 24)

- Mi az abszolút lehetetlen?
- Tenger fenekére bugyit húzni.


----------



## Akutagava (2010 Október 24)

- Mi az abszolút pech?
- Zuhanó repülőgépről süllyedő hajóra esni.


----------



## Akutagava (2010 Október 24)

Újoncok vonulnak be. Az őrmester írja a neveket, és megszólal:
- Akinek th-val, y-nal vagy valamilyen különleges módon írják a nevét, az előre szóljon! Jelentkezik egy újonc:
- Én y-nal írom a nevemet.
- Igen? Hogy hívják?
- Nagy Pál.


----------



## piszén (2010 Október 24)

6


----------



## Akutagava (2010 Október 24)

A katonaorvos megkérdezi a sorozásra jelentkező újoncot:
- Van valami komoly betegsége?
- Igen, van. Rövidlátó vagyok.
- És tudja ezt valamivel bizonyítani?
- Igenis, kérem! Látja főorvos úr ott a falon azt a szöget?
- Látom.
- Na látja, én nem látom.


----------



## Akutagava (2010 Október 24)

A laktanyában ordítozik az őrmester:
- Akinek van felesége, az álljon jobbra, akinek nincs, az balra!
- És aki homokos, az hova álljon? - kérdi valaki.
- Szorosan mögém!


----------



## piszén (2010 Október 24)

5


----------



## Akutagava (2010 Október 24)

A katonaságon így szól a százados az egyik bakához:
- Ha nem inna annyit, már régen altiszt lehetne.
- Lehet - feleli a baka -, de ha egyszer bepiáltam, akkor tábornoknak érzem magam.


----------



## kany73 (2010 Október 24)

23


----------



## piszén (2010 Október 24)

4


----------



## Akutagava (2010 Október 24)

Sorakozót rendel el a százados. Egyszer csak megszólal:
- Ki mozog?
- A föld! - válaszol valaki.
- Ki mondta?
- Galilei! - szólal meg ismét a hang.
- Galilei honvéd, lépjen ki!


----------



## piszén (2010 Október 24)

3


----------



## Akutagava (2010 Október 24)

Kihallgatás a laktanyában:
- Alezredes elvtárs, kérem engedélyezni hétvégi eltávozásomat!
- Szolgálatban lesz honvéd elvtárs, de rá se rántson, majd a jövő héten mehet.
- Inkább rárántok!


----------



## piszén (2010 Október 24)

2


----------



## Akutagava (2010 Október 24)

A skót felesége így szól a férjéhez:
- A fiunk már két napja ugyanazat a nyalókát eszegeti.
- Nem baj - mondja a férj -, tanuljon csak meg spórolni az a gyerek.
- Rendben van, de legalább kibonthatnád neki.


----------



## piszén (2010 Október 24)

1


----------



## Akutagava (2010 Október 24)

A skót bemegy a patikába:
- Gyógyszerész úr, tud valami hatásos szert adni fejfájás ellen?
- Igen, kérem. Kitűnő kombinált porunk van. A gyomorgörcsöt és a reumatikus fájdalmakat is enyhíti. Mire a skót:
- Köszönöm, akkor most nem kérem, megvárom amíg a többi is fájni fog.


----------



## Akutagava (2010 Október 24)

A skót bemegy a kocsmába, kér egy pohár whiskyt, majd mikor elkészül, kikapja a csapos kezéből, fölhajtja, fizet és elsiet.
- De sürgős! - morogja egy vendég.
- Amióta az a szörnyű baleset érte, mindig ezt csinálja - magyarázza a csapos.
- Miféle baleset?
- Valaki meglökte a poharát, és egy csepp a padlóra loccsant.


----------



## piszén (2010 Október 24)

21


----------



## Akutagava (2010 Október 24)

Egy koldus bekopog a skóthoz, és kér tőle egy pohár vizet. A skót erre egy csésze tejet visz ki a koldusnak, aki nagyon hálás miatta.
- Ugyan, ne hálákodjon! - legyint a gazda. - Ebbe a tejbe pár napja belefulladt egy patkány.
A koldus ettől úgy megremeg, hogy kiejti a kezéből a csészét, ami a kövön apró darabokra törik.
- Na tessék - méltatlankodik a skót -, nem elég, hogy tejet adok neki, még a nagymama bilijét is összetöri.


----------



## Akutagava (2010 Október 24)

A skót fodrász egy inast vesz fel.
- Nyáron kevesebb fizetést kapsz, mert kevesebb a munka is.
- Már hogy lenne kevesebb? - kérdezi az inas
- Hiszen nyáron is úgy nyiratkoznak meg borotválkoznak az emberek, mint télen.
- Az igaz, de nyáron nem kell felsegítened rájuk a kabátot.


----------



## gaboca79 (2010 Október 24)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


helló


----------



## Akutagava (2010 Október 24)

A skót házat épít, ám az épület egy részére nem épít tetőt.
- Itt miért nincs tető? - kérdezi a szomszédja.
- Mert itt lesz a zuhanyozó.


----------



## gaboca79 (2010 Október 24)

Akutagava írta:


> A skót bemegy a patikába:
> - Gyógyszerész úr, tud valami hatásos szert adni fejfájás ellen?
> - Igen, kérem. Kitűnő kombinált porunk van. A gyomorgörcsöt és a reumatikus fájdalmakat is enyhíti. Mire a skót:
> - Köszönöm, akkor most nem kérem, megvárom amíg a többi is fájni fog.


helló


----------



## gaboca79 (2010 Október 24)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


helló


----------



## supertrezi (2010 Október 24)

Hmmm.


----------



## supertrezi (2010 Október 24)

Bármit be lehet írni?


----------



## supertrezi (2010 Október 24)

Ki találta ezt a 20 hsz-es szabályt?


----------



## supertrezi (2010 Október 24)

Sok értelme nincs akkor.


----------



## supertrezi (2010 Október 24)

De mindegy már.


----------



## supertrezi (2010 Október 24)

Addig írogatok ide, míg...


----------



## supertrezi (2010 Október 24)

...össze nem jön a 20 hsz.


----------



## supertrezi (2010 Október 24)

Stanislaw Lem pár könyve kell nekem ugyanis.


----------



## supertrezi (2010 Október 24)

Újabban észrevettem magamon, hogy igénylem a sci-fit.


----------



## supertrezi (2010 Október 24)

Úgyhogy hozzá fogok kezdeni...


----------



## kany73 (2010 Október 24)

Megvan a hozzászólásom 2006 decembere óta regisztráltam, mégsem tudok letölteni. Miéééééééért?


----------



## supertrezi (2010 Október 24)

s elolvasom, amit érdemesnek találok rá.


----------



## supertrezi (2010 Október 24)

kany73 írta:


> Megvan a hozzászólásom 2006 decembere óta regisztráltam, mégsem tudok letölteni. Miéééééééért?


 
Kinek-kinek érdeme szerint.


----------



## supertrezi (2010 Október 24)

Vajon engem is letiltottak?


----------



## supertrezi (2010 Október 24)

Rögvest kiderül.


----------



## supertrezi (2010 Október 24)

Még három üzenet.


----------



## supertrezi (2010 Október 24)

Remélem, a Magyarország története-könyveimet sokan elolvastátok.


----------



## supertrezi (2010 Október 24)

Ha már fáradoztam velük hónapokon át.


----------



## supertrezi (2010 Október 24)

És ezzel megvolt a 20.


----------



## supertrezi (2010 Október 24)

Meg a 2 ráadás.


----------



## supertrezi (2010 Október 24)

Most megpróbálok letölteni valamit, hátha megy.


----------



## kany73 (2010 Október 24)

Kiváncsi vagyok neked megy-e?


----------



## supertrezi (2010 Október 24)

Nem megy... Akkor most mi van,. emberek?


----------



## kany73 (2010 Október 24)

Vagy a rendszer nem tud számolni vagy 2006 decembere óta nem telt el 48 óra


----------



## gaboca79 (2010 Október 24)

gaboca79 írta:


> helló


köszi


----------



## kany73 (2010 Október 24)

Vagy a szabályzat megváltozott


----------



## gaboca79 (2010 Október 24)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


Hali


----------



## kany73 (2010 Október 24)




----------



## gaboca79 (2010 Október 24)

imrus írta:


> 2 szia jelen


szia


----------



## kany73 (2010 Október 24)




----------



## kany73 (2010 Október 24)

;(


----------



## gaboca79 (2010 Október 24)

Kalaman írta:


> hello mindenki!


hali


----------



## kany73 (2010 Október 24)

:/


----------



## kany73 (2010 Október 24)

:s


----------



## micimacko123 (2010 Október 24)

6


----------



## micimacko123 (2010 Október 24)

7


----------



## micimacko123 (2010 Október 24)

8


----------



## micimacko123 (2010 Október 24)

9


----------



## micimacko123 (2010 Október 24)

10


----------



## andrea09 (2010 Október 24)

Sziasztok
Nagyon szuper az oldal! Gratulálok hozzá.

Sziasztok

Nagyon szuperek a minták biztos többet is fogok használni belőlük.
Köszi

Szuperek a minták.
Sok hasznát vettem köszi.

Honnan vannak ezek a jó minták?
Annyira szuperek

Köszi a mintákat nagyon jók!

szia
Ha elkészültem vele én is felrakom.
És szeretném a többiekét is látni-)

Már hímeztem innen kapott minta alapján ,és szuper lett.
Köszi az ötletet.


----------



## kany73 (2010 Október 24)

Teljesen fölöslegesen írogatod a számokat. Nekem már 32 hozzászólásom van 2006 óta regisztráltam de még csak mindig tag vagyok.


----------



## micimacko123 (2010 Október 24)

11


----------



## kany73 (2010 Október 24)

Köszönet.


----------



## micimacko123 (2010 Október 24)

12


----------



## supertrezi (2010 Október 24)

De akkor most mi van?

Le kell fizetnem valakit, hogy letölthessek, vagy mi?


----------



## micimacko123 (2010 Október 24)

13


----------



## supertrezi (2010 Október 24)

Elég dühítő már ez a 20 hsz-os szabál' is...

Ráadásul valami gikszer húzódik mögötte...


----------



## micimacko123 (2010 Október 24)

14


----------



## micimacko123 (2010 Október 24)

15


----------



## micimacko123 (2010 Október 24)

16


----------



## micimacko123 (2010 Október 24)

17


----------



## micimacko123 (2010 Október 24)

18


----------



## micimacko123 (2010 Október 24)

19


----------



## supertrezi (2010 Október 24)

Micimaci, nekem se megy a letöltés, úgyhogy ne pedálozz szerintem.


----------



## micimacko123 (2010 Október 24)

20


----------



## supertrezi (2010 Október 24)

Lehet, lehagytak véletlenül egy nullát, s 200 üzenetet kell küldeni. ))))


----------



## nesi81 (2010 Október 24)

Akkor ne reménykedjünk?
Hátha csak kell egy kis idő, mire felismeri a rendszer, hogy megvan a 20


----------



## supertrezi (2010 Október 24)

Most már megy a dolog.


----------



## nesi81 (2010 Október 24)

Akkor hát van remény


----------



## Sanchezboy (2010 Október 24)

noh akkor elkezdem en is  1


----------



## Sanchezboy (2010 Október 24)

2


----------



## Cicatrix (2010 Október 24)

*Köszönet*



Melitta írta:


> 1, jelen


 Köszönöm szépen a segítséget!


----------



## Sanchezboy (2010 Október 24)

3


----------



## Sanchezboy (2010 Október 24)

4


----------



## Sanchezboy (2010 Október 24)

5


----------



## Sanchezboy (2010 Október 24)

6


----------



## Sanchezboy (2010 Október 24)

7


----------



## Sanchezboy (2010 Október 24)

8


----------



## Sanchezboy (2010 Október 24)

9


----------



## Sanchezboy (2010 Október 24)

10


----------



## Sanchezboy (2010 Október 24)

11


----------



## Sanchezboy (2010 Október 24)

12


----------



## Sanchezboy (2010 Október 24)

13


----------



## Sanchezboy (2010 Október 24)

14


----------



## Sanchezboy (2010 Október 24)

15


----------



## Sanchezboy (2010 Október 24)

16


----------



## Sanchezboy (2010 Október 24)

17


----------



## Sanchezboy (2010 Október 24)

18


----------



## Sanchezboy (2010 Október 24)

19


----------



## Cicatrix (2010 Október 24)

*Köszönet*



imrus írta:


> 2 szia jelen


 Köszönöm szépen a segítséget!


----------



## Sanchezboy (2010 Október 24)

eeeeeeeeeeeees 20


----------



## Cicatrix (2010 Október 24)

*Köszönet*



klne2 írta:


> Üdvözlet Szegedről!


 Köszönöm szépen a segítséget!


----------



## Sanchezboy (2010 Október 24)

megvolt a 20 hsz, de még mindig semmi


----------



## Cicatrix (2010 Október 24)

*Köszönet*



cskism írta:


> 08


 Köszönöm szépen a segítséget!


----------



## Cicatrix (2010 Október 24)

*Köszönet*



Sanchezboy írta:


> megvolt a 20 hsz, de még mindig semmi


 Köszönöm szépen a segítséget!


----------



## Cicatrix (2010 Október 24)

*Köszönet*



adamcsk1 írta:


> 8


 Köszönöm szépen a segítséget!


----------



## Cicatrix (2010 Október 24)

*Köszönet*



Zirazz írta:


> Megyezzz..


 Köszönöm szépen a segítséget!


----------



## Cicatrix (2010 Október 24)

*Köszönet*



Kaleb írta:


> 19


 Köszönöm szépen a segítséget!


----------



## Cicatrix (2010 Október 24)

*Köszönet*



KriszTom írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Nagyon örülök, hogy ilyen segítőkész mindenki ezen a fórumon!
> Már most megszerettem!


 Köszönöm szépen a segítséget!


----------



## Cicatrix (2010 Október 24)

*Köszönet*



kisestike írta:


> 2. Csipkebokor vessző


 Köszönöm szépen a segítséget!


----------



## Cicatrix (2010 Október 24)

*Köszönet*



supertrezi írta:


> Lehet, lehagytak véletlenül egy nullát, s 200 üzenetet kell küldeni. ))))


 Én is így érzem!


----------



## Cicatrix (2010 Október 24)

*Szia*



Lera7 írta:


> Hello mindenki!


 Hello!


----------



## Cicatrix (2010 Október 24)

*Köszönet*



kisestike írta:


> 3. Te vagy az én párom!


 Köszönöm szépen a segítséget!


----------



## Cicatrix (2010 Október 24)

*14*



kany73 írta:


> 23


 Csak 14!


----------



## Cicatrix (2010 Október 24)

*15*



adamcsk1 írta:


> 8


 15


----------



## Cicatrix (2010 Október 24)

*16*



adamcsk1 írta:


> 199999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999


 16666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666


----------



## Cicatrix (2010 Október 24)

*17*



piszén írta:


> 21


 17


----------



## beneficam (2010 Október 24)

*Sziasztok!*

Sziasztok



Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


----------



## beneficam (2010 Október 24)

második


----------



## beneficam (2010 Október 24)

harmadik


----------



## beneficam (2010 Október 24)

negyedik


----------



## beneficam (2010 Október 24)

ötödik


----------



## beneficam (2010 Október 24)

hatodik


----------



## beneficam (2010 Október 24)

hetedik


----------



## beneficam (2010 Október 24)

nyolcadik


----------



## beneficam (2010 Október 24)

kilencedik


----------



## beneficam (2010 Október 24)

tizedik


----------



## beneficam (2010 Október 24)

11


----------



## beneficam (2010 Október 24)

12


----------



## beneficam (2010 Október 24)

13


----------



## beneficam (2010 Október 24)

14


----------



## beneficam (2010 Október 24)

15


----------



## beneficam (2010 Október 24)

16


----------



## beneficam (2010 Október 24)

17


----------



## beneficam (2010 Október 24)

18


----------



## beneficam (2010 Október 24)

19


----------



## beneficam (2010 Október 24)

20


----------



## beneficam (2010 Október 24)

köszönet!


----------



## Hegegabi (2010 Október 24)

*20*

kezdem1


----------



## Hegegabi (2010 Október 24)

de lassú2


----------



## Hegegabi (2010 Október 24)

*20*

még12


----------



## Hegegabi (2010 Október 24)

még12, de messze van Canada((


----------



## Hegegabi (2010 Október 24)

*20*

Mostnézem 2007, még11?


----------



## Hegegabi (2010 Október 24)

vagy10?


----------



## Hegegabi (2010 Október 24)

9?


----------



## Hegegabi (2010 Október 24)

8


----------



## Hegegabi (2010 Október 24)

7


----------



## Hegegabi (2010 Október 24)

mit megtesz az ember egy letöltés kedvéért! még 10 másodperc)) és6


----------



## Hegegabi (2010 Október 24)

na5.....várok, ....várok, ...na még 1 kicsit....és 4


----------



## Hegegabi (2010 Október 24)

Avanti! a film nagyon tetszett valamikor a tv-ben 3


----------



## Hegegabi (2010 Október 24)

Netti te is dolgozol a hozzászólások növelésén? 2


----------



## Hegegabi (2010 Október 24)

enyém lesz a 7000? 1


----------



## Hegegabi (2010 Október 24)

utolsó! remélem és megvan a 20


----------



## Hegegabi (2010 Október 24)

ja az oldal 6899, mindegy


----------



## pstwo (2010 Október 24)

zsocaozd írta:


> van


1kiss


----------



## pstwo (2010 Október 24)

2


----------



## pstwo (2010 Október 24)

3


----------



## pstwo (2010 Október 24)

4


----------



## pstwo (2010 Október 24)

5


----------



## pstwo (2010 Október 24)

6


----------



## pstwo (2010 Október 24)

8


----------



## pstwo (2010 Október 24)

9


----------



## pstwo (2010 Október 24)

10


----------



## pstwo (2010 Október 24)

11


----------



## pstwo (2010 Október 24)

12


----------



## pstwo (2010 Október 24)

13


----------



## pstwo (2010 Október 24)

14


----------



## pstwo (2010 Október 24)

15


----------



## pstwo (2010 Október 24)

16


----------



## pstwo (2010 Október 24)

17


----------



## pstwo (2010 Október 24)

18


----------



## pstwo (2010 Október 24)

20


----------



## pstwo (2010 Október 24)

21


----------



## pstwo (2010 Október 24)

19


----------



## pstwo (2010 Október 24)

22


----------



## pstwo (2010 Október 24)

23


----------



## tina6 (2010 Október 24)

11


----------



## tina6 (2010 Október 24)

12


----------



## tina6 (2010 Október 24)

13


----------



## tina6 (2010 Október 24)

14


----------



## tina6 (2010 Október 24)

15


----------



## tina6 (2010 Október 24)

16


----------



## tina6 (2010 Október 24)

17


----------



## tina6 (2010 Október 24)

18


----------



## tina6 (2010 Október 24)

19


----------



## tina6 (2010 Október 24)

20


----------



## tina6 (2010 Október 24)

21


----------



## tina6 (2010 Október 24)

22


----------



## tina6 (2010 Október 24)

23


----------



## tina6 (2010 Október 24)

24


----------



## vica124 (2010 Október 24)

Köszi!


----------



## vica124 (2010 Október 24)

Üdvözlök mindenkit!


----------



## vica124 (2010 Október 24)

1


----------



## vica124 (2010 Október 24)

2


----------



## vica124 (2010 Október 24)

Szép napot mindenkinek!


----------



## vica124 (2010 Október 24)

Sok olyan


----------



## vica124 (2010 Október 24)

téma van itt


----------



## vica124 (2010 Október 24)

Hahó mindenkinek


----------



## vica124 (2010 Október 24)

10


----------



## vica124 (2010 Október 24)

11


----------



## vica124 (2010 Október 24)

Sziasztok


----------



## vica124 (2010 Október 24)

Elég bénának érzem magam, hogy így kell összegyűjteni a 20-at, de muszály gyorsan elérnem


----------



## vica124 (2010 Október 24)

13


----------



## vica124 (2010 Október 24)

-7


----------



## vica124 (2010 Október 24)

Nem igazán értem, hogy mi szükség van ilyen kitételnek


----------



## vica124 (2010 Október 24)

De hát ha ezt kell tenni, legyen!


----------



## vica124 (2010 Október 24)

-4


----------



## vica124 (2010 Október 24)

-3


----------



## vica124 (2010 Október 24)

-2


----------



## vica124 (2010 Október 24)

Elvileg ez a 20-ik


----------



## vica124 (2010 Október 24)

Sziasztok!


----------



## kata asszony (2010 Október 24)

Jelen!


----------



## Nagyika48 (2010 Október 24)

Egyetértek Veled. Amíg sok helyre nem is enged be a rendszer nem is olyan könnyű a 20 hozzászólást összegyűjteni. Minden "idegen" helyen először szemlélődünk, ismerkedünk, majd csak később véleményezünk. No, de még csak pár perce regisztráltam. Üdvözlettel: Nagyika 48


----------



## Lacesz77 (2010 Október 24)

Hello!
Nem szeretnék csak letöltő kinézetben tetszelegni, de
máshol nem találom azt amit keresek.


----------



## Lacesz77 (2010 Október 24)

megszólalás 2


----------



## Lacesz77 (2010 Október 24)

megszólalás 3


----------



## Lacesz77 (2010 Október 24)

megszólalás 4


----------



## Lacesz77 (2010 Október 24)

megszólalás 5


----------



## chichane (2010 Október 24)

Szuperek a képek


----------



## chichane (2010 Október 24)

Szuperek a képek


----------



## chichane (2010 Október 24)

Szuperek a képek


----------



## chichane (2010 Október 24)

:d


----------



## chichane (2010 Október 24)




----------



## chichane (2010 Október 24)

Érdekesek ezek


----------



## chichane (2010 Október 24)

Szuperek a képek


----------



## chichane (2010 Október 24)

Nagyon jók.


----------



## chichane (2010 Október 24)

Nagyon jók voltak.


----------



## chichane (2010 Október 24)

Nagyon jók!


----------



## chichane (2010 Október 24)

Nagyon jók.


----------



## chichane (2010 Október 24)

Nagyon jók.


----------



## chichane (2010 Október 24)

Jók!


----------



## chichane (2010 Október 24)

Nagyon jók.


----------



## chichane (2010 Október 24)

elég jó kis teszt...tetszett..


----------



## chichane (2010 Október 24)

Szuper viccek


----------



## kata asszony (2010 Október 24)

Nagyika48 írta:


> Egyetértek Veled. Amíg sok helyre nem is enged be a rendszer nem is olyan könnyű a 20 hozzászólást összegyűjteni. Minden "idegen" helyen először szemlélődünk, ismerkedünk, majd csak később véleményezünk. No, de még csak pár perce regisztráltam. Üdvözlettel: Nagyika 48


 Így vagyok ezzel én is.Csak 20???mot meg már azt mondom :még mennyi kell??De addig is böngészkedek,mert nagyon jó dolgokat találtam itt.És igyekszem megjegyezni ezeket


----------



## JKJOCOKA (2010 Október 24)

köszi MELITTA!


----------



## JKJOCOKA (2010 Október 24)

a szójátékban írtam 21 üzenetet.


----------



## JKJOCOKA (2010 Október 24)

a zenei oldalon szerettem volna böngöszni de nem tudtam.


----------



## Syndell (2010 Október 24)

1.


----------



## Syndell (2010 Október 24)

2.


----------



## Syndell (2010 Október 24)

3.


----------



## Syndell (2010 Október 24)

4.


----------



## Syndell (2010 Október 24)

5


----------



## Syndell (2010 Október 24)

6


----------



## Syndell (2010 Október 24)

7


----------



## Syndell (2010 Október 24)

8


----------



## Syndell (2010 Október 24)

9


----------



## Syndell (2010 Október 24)

10


----------



## alkesh (2010 Október 24)

Köszi!


----------



## Syndell (2010 Október 24)

11


----------



## Syndell (2010 Október 24)

12


----------



## Syndell (2010 Október 24)

13


----------



## Syndell (2010 Október 24)

14


----------



## Syndell (2010 Október 24)

15


----------



## Syndell (2010 Október 24)

16


----------



## Syndell (2010 Október 24)

17


----------



## Syndell (2010 Október 24)

18


----------



## Syndell (2010 Október 24)

19


----------



## Syndell (2010 Október 24)

20 !!!!


----------



## madani (2010 Október 24)

Sziasztok most regisztráltam!
(fontos információ)


----------



## tommmyka (2010 Október 24)

**

Sziasztok!

Nagy szükségem lenne az itt feltöltött tankönyvek közül az egyikre...


----------



## tommmyka (2010 Október 24)

**

...Úgyhogy elsődleges célom itt a topikban, hogy beütögessek 20db hozzászólást...


----------



## madani (2010 Október 24)

10


----------



## tommmyka (2010 Október 24)

**

...Baromira konstruktívat nem hiszem, hogy fogok tudni írni, mert nem vagyok az a fórumba vésős típus, inkább olvasgatom...


----------



## madani (2010 Október 24)

9


----------



## madani (2010 Október 24)

8


----------



## madani (2010 Október 24)

7


----------



## tommmyka (2010 Október 24)

**

...Úgyhogy ha a prosztó üzenetszerzési módom valaki érzéseit bántaná, előre is tengermély sajnálatomat fejezném ki, de nagyon-nagyon szeretném magaménak tudni Weiner Úr Összhangzattan című könyvét...


----------



## madani (2010 Október 24)

6


----------



## madani (2010 Október 24)

5


----------



## tommmyka (2010 Október 24)

...E céltól az sem riaszt el, hogy marhaságokkal kell teleírnom a témát  ...


----------



## madani (2010 Október 24)

4


----------



## madani (2010 Október 24)

3


----------



## madani (2010 Október 24)

2


----------



## tommmyka (2010 Október 24)

**

...Épp Bach Chaconn-jét hallgatom szóló hegedőre (melegen ajánlom mindenkinek)...


----------



## tommmyka (2010 Október 24)

Kedvenc íróm Jókai


----------



## madani (2010 Október 24)

1


----------



## tommmyka (2010 Október 24)

Kedvenc zeneszerzőim Rachmaninov, Barber, Rodrigo


----------



## madani (2010 Október 24)

kész


----------



## tommmyka (2010 Október 24)

Kedvenc filmem a Szerelemre hangolva és A Forrás


----------



## madani (2010 Október 24)

most mit írjak?


----------



## madani (2010 Október 24)

semmit


----------



## tommmyka (2010 Október 24)

Kedvenc kajám a tejszín alapú, párolt húsos, rizses-zöldséges motyók


----------



## tommmyka (2010 Október 24)

Túrótorta, csoki, hmmm


----------



## madani (2010 Október 24)

nekem is


----------



## tommmyka (2010 Október 24)

Kedvenc városom Tokyo


----------



## madani (2010 Október 24)

az jó


----------



## tommmyka (2010 Október 24)

kezdek kifogyni a témákból de még kell 7 post


----------



## madani (2010 Október 24)

iskola,
jaj!


----------



## tommmyka (2010 Október 24)

kedvenc sorozatok:
24


----------



## madani (2010 Október 24)

....


----------



## madani (2010 Október 24)

!!!


----------



## tommmyka (2010 Október 24)

battlestar galactica, lost


----------



## madani (2010 Október 24)

???


----------



## tommmyka (2010 Október 24)

Szerintem nincs élet a halál után


----------



## tommmyka (2010 Október 24)

de ha van se lehet fele olyan jó sem, mint ez


----------



## madani (2010 Október 24)

:::


----------



## tommmyka (2010 Október 24)

holnap meló, annyira várom, mint a heresérvet


----------



## madani (2010 Október 24)




----------



## tommmyka (2010 Október 24)

és még annyit, hogy...


----------



## madani (2010 Október 24)

jaja


----------



## tommmyka (2010 Október 24)

...irigylem a kanadai magyarokat, mert Magyarországot erős túlzással sem lehet élhetőnek nevezni.


----------



## tommmyka (2010 Október 24)

Na meglesem tudok-e már tölteni


----------



## tommmyka (2010 Október 24)

megvan a 20 post, de nem enged tölteni


----------



## tommmyka (2010 Október 24)

a kutya fáját neki!


----------



## eva.szereto (2010 Október 24)

próba1


----------



## eva.szereto (2010 Október 24)

próba 2


----------



## eva.szereto (2010 Október 24)

próba 3


----------



## eva.szereto (2010 Október 24)

próba 4


----------



## eva.szereto (2010 Október 24)

próba 5


----------



## eva.szereto (2010 Október 24)

próba 6


----------



## eva.szereto (2010 Október 24)

próba 7


----------



## eva.szereto (2010 Október 24)

próba 8


----------



## eva.szereto (2010 Október 24)

próba 9


----------



## eva.szereto (2010 Október 24)

próba 10


----------



## eva.szereto (2010 Október 24)

próba 11


----------



## eva.szereto (2010 Október 24)

próba 12


----------



## arpiiii (2010 Október 24)

1


----------



## arpiiii (2010 Október 24)

2


----------



## eva.szereto (2010 Október 24)

próba 13


----------



## arpiiii (2010 Október 24)

3


----------



## arpiiii (2010 Október 24)

4


----------



## eva.szereto (2010 Október 24)

próba 14


----------



## arpiiii (2010 Október 24)

5


----------



## arpiiii (2010 Október 24)

6


----------



## eva.szereto (2010 Október 24)

próba 15


----------



## arpiiii (2010 Október 24)

7


----------



## eva.szereto (2010 Október 24)

próba 16


----------



## arpiiii (2010 Október 24)

8


----------



## eva.szereto (2010 Október 24)

17


----------



## arpiiii (2010 Október 24)

9


----------



## arpiiii (2010 Október 24)

10


----------



## eva.szereto (2010 Október 24)

18


----------



## arpiiii (2010 Október 24)

11


----------



## arpiiii (2010 Október 24)

12


----------



## eva.szereto (2010 Október 24)

19


----------



## eva.szereto (2010 Október 24)

20


----------



## arpiiii (2010 Október 24)

13


----------



## eva.szereto (2010 Október 24)

gfhjd


----------



## arpiiii (2010 Október 24)

14


----------



## arpiiii (2010 Október 24)

15


----------



## eva.szereto (2010 Október 24)

rtf


----------



## arpiiii (2010 Október 24)

16


----------



## eva.szereto (2010 Október 24)

bjhj


----------



## arpiiii (2010 Október 24)

17


----------



## herbart (2010 Október 24)

Üdvözlök mindenki!


----------



## arpiiii (2010 Október 24)

18


----------



## herbart (2010 Október 24)

2


----------



## herbart (2010 Október 24)

6


----------



## herbart (2010 Október 24)

10


----------



## herbart (2010 Október 24)

16


----------



## arpiiii (2010 Október 24)

19


----------



## herbart (2010 Október 24)

17


----------



## arpiiii (2010 Október 24)

20


----------



## herbart (2010 Október 24)

19


----------



## arpiiii (2010 Október 24)

21


----------



## arpiiii (2010 Október 24)

22


----------



## herbart (2010 Október 24)

21


----------



## arpiiii (2010 Október 24)

23


----------



## arpiiii (2010 Október 24)

24


----------



## arpiiii (2010 Október 24)

25


----------



## ultrahang (2010 Október 24)

Lobog a hús a csontokon:
széllel szemben a képzelet.
Csak akkor lennék boldogabb,
ha ránk olvadna a mennyezet,
és tudnám, hogy te is élvezed.

Gyertek szerelmesek, na rajta, rajta!
Játsszuk el, hogy van pokol!
Nem én vagyok az ördög,
csak a magyar hangja.
Rendezte: vér és alkohol.

Nem veszekszem veled
a szerelem zsoldján,
én szerettelek, igaz, 
a magam módján.


----------



## ultrahang (2010 Október 24)

Hajnalban felkeltem, vécére indultam így volt.
Az előszobában kábultan hevert egy lány.
Néztem, hogy ruhája véres vagy csak vörös pezsgő.
Életem, látom te véletlen itt maradtál

Alányúltam, de most tényleg nem gondoltam rosszra.
Karomba vettem és a díványra fektettem őt.
Ő azt álmodta, hogy jó lenne ha valaki hozna
Még egy kis vért vagy egy pohárka vörös pezsgőt.

Nekem mindegy, csak a színe legyen vörös,
Mint a hajnal alja,vörös,
Legyen minden, legyen vörös!

Hát fogtam magam és kibattyogtam
A szemközti éjjelnappali közértbe;
A polcról levettem egy üveg francia pezsgőt,
Aztán visszasétáltam, és látom ám,
Hogy a lány a szoba közepén táncol egy késsel,
És én pezsgővel kínáltam őt
Mire ő:

Nekem mindegy, csak a színe legyen vörös,
Mint a hajnal alja,vörös,
Legyen minden, legyen vörös!

Felrobban a Nap, a Hold;
A fejünk felett meghasad az ég;
Hányszor mondjam neked baby,
Hé, hé, legyen már elég!
Arany csőrű héják köröznek,
ez már a vég!

Nekem mindegy, csak a színe legyen vörös,
Mint a hajnal alja,vörös,
Legyen minden, legyen vörös!


----------



## ultrahang (2010 Október 24)

10 9 8 7 6 5 4 3 2 1
Zéró ez itt a Föld
Az ég kék a fű zöld
Szép szárazulatok
Óriás tengerek
Lelkes állatok
Kíváncsi emberek
Halkan alvó bizarr bazár
Nincs ez a bár bezárva már
Zöld ember narancs parázs
Zümmög-zümmög a lámpadarázs
Olyan már mint aki helyből távol
Mr. Honnan Lady Bárhol
Színes filmek oldalpáholy
Állatmenhely embertábor

Hajnal van és a bárban megint
ütött az óra a pincér legyint
- Huss, ne álmodj tovább ember
Messze van innen az Égei tenger
- Tudom
- Ha tudod légyszi' menj el
a sarki sellő talán rendel
- Talán
- Mondod lehunyt szemmel...
- Ködbe bújok, furcsa reggel...


----------



## ultrahang (2010 Október 24)

Mikor letértem az útról, pontosan tudtam,
hogy ahova lépek, ott nem nô virág.
Néztem jobbra, balra, és a lidércfény kicsalta
szemembôl a lámpavilág-romantikát.

Tök sötét lett minden.
Szakadt ingem gallérját felhajtom,
megrázom magam, megyek tovább
senki sincsen
viharon túl, szélcsenden innen

Aztán nekiláttam újra, pokoli zsákmánnyal a zsebemben
átgondoltam, hogy lesz a folytatás
A koboldok dögkútja és a szentlélek koszorúja között
van itt egy szimpatikus nyúlcsapás.

Így hát elindulok rajta,
nem nézek se jobbra se balra,
csak hazafelé, egyenesen,
kaland a karma,
Kicsi kincsem
viharon túl, szélcsenden innen.

Na szóval szeretlek én Élet,
mert te olyan jó vagy hozzám.
Ha néha el is vettél,
késôbb mindent bepótoltál,
Lenn a sliccem
viharon túl, szélcsenden innen


----------



## ultrahang (2010 Október 24)

Pislogsz hogy mi van most hátakkor
Tekerjünk nézzük meg belülről
Csináljunk bélést a bánatból
Vagy inkább vegyük át még egyszer előröl

Hét pisztoly hét golyó hét halál
A lélek a húsban már alva jár
Látom, hogy odabenn áll a bál
De milyen jól áll neked ez is jól áll

Indul az agy a szív és a tüdő,
Jó veled mikor csúszik az idő.
Remeg a hús a csontban a velő,
Észrevétlenül szalad az idő.

Indul az agy a szív és a tüdő,
Jó veled mikor csúszik az idő.
Remeg a hús a csontban a velő,
Észrevétlenül szalad az idő.

Megyünk de mégsem közeledünk
Tombol a türelem
Odakinn kutyák csaholnak
De minket elrejt a szerelem.

A szótlan vágyak hegedűjét
pengetve terelem
Az álmos embert oda ahol
Semmi sem idegen.

Indul az agy a szív és a tüdő,
Jó veled mikor csúszik az idő.
Remeg a hús a csontban a velő,
Észrevétlenül szalad az idő.

Indul az agy a szív és a tüdő,
Jó veled mikor csúszik az idő.
Remeg a hús a csontban a velő,
Észrevétlenül szalad az idő.


----------



## melinda61 (2010 Október 24)

Sziasztok még új vagyok itt.


----------



## melinda61 (2010 Október 24)

Már nem...


----------



## melinda61 (2010 Október 24)

Már nem... 3


----------



## melinda61 (2010 Október 24)

Már nem... 4


----------



## melinda61 (2010 Október 24)

Már nem... 5


----------



## melinda61 (2010 Október 24)

Már nem... 6


----------



## melinda61 (2010 Október 24)

Már nem... 7


----------



## melinda61 (2010 Október 24)

már nem 8


----------



## melinda61 (2010 Október 24)

már nem 9


----------



## melinda61 (2010 Október 24)

már nem 10


----------



## melinda61 (2010 Október 24)

már nem 11


----------



## melinda61 (2010 Október 24)

már nem 12


----------



## melinda61 (2010 Október 24)

már nem 13


----------



## melinda61 (2010 Október 24)

már nem 14


----------



## melinda61 (2010 Október 24)

már nem 15


----------



## melinda61 (2010 Október 24)

már nem 16


----------



## melinda61 (2010 Október 24)

már nem 17


----------



## melinda61 (2010 Október 24)

már nem 18


----------



## melinda61 (2010 Október 24)

már nem 19


----------



## melinda61 (2010 Október 24)

már nem 20


----------



## melinda61 (2010 Október 24)

már21


----------



## herbart (2010 Október 25)

20


----------



## herbart (2010 Október 25)

20?


----------



## herbart (2010 Október 25)

21?


----------



## herbart (2010 Október 25)

22?


----------



## herbart (2010 Október 25)

23?


----------



## herbart (2010 Október 25)

24?


----------



## herbart (2010 Október 25)

25??


----------



## herbart (2010 Október 25)

26??


----------



## herbart (2010 Október 25)

25?


----------



## herbart (2010 Október 25)

26!


----------



## herbart (2010 Október 25)

27!


----------



## herbart (2010 Október 25)

20!!!


----------



## Sharra (2010 Október 25)

Köszi az ötletet


----------



## herbart (2010 Október 25)

köszönöm!


----------



## Sharra (2010 Október 25)

Remélem nekem is összejön majd a 20....


----------



## Sharra (2010 Október 25)

Eddig működik


----------



## Sharra (2010 Október 25)

ez lehet a 4.


----------



## Sharra (2010 Október 25)

akkor legyen 5...


----------



## Sharra (2010 Október 25)

na még egyet


----------



## Sharra (2010 Október 25)

a hetedik...


----------



## Sharra (2010 Október 25)

Akkor most nekem 8


----------



## gery0518 (2010 Október 25)

hát én szeretnék 20 gyors hozzászólást  csak nem tudom miről írjak


----------



## gery0518 (2010 Október 25)

nekem még csak kettő


----------



## gery0518 (2010 Október 25)

de remélem, hogy lassan meglesz az a 20, mert ez már 3 ^^


----------



## gery0518 (2010 Október 25)

már a 4.


----------



## gery0518 (2010 Október 25)

és ez már nem is 4 hanem 5


----------



## gery0518 (2010 Október 25)

a 6. is itt van ^^


----------



## gery0518 (2010 Október 25)

egyébként miért van szükség 20 hozzászólásra ?  7


----------



## gery0518 (2010 Október 25)

nem mintha számítana, mert nekem 8, csak kíváncsiságból


----------



## gery0518 (2010 Október 25)

és most elszámolok 11-ig


----------



## gery0518 (2010 Október 25)

egy...


----------



## gery0518 (2010 Október 25)

kettő...


----------



## gery0518 (2010 Október 25)

három...


----------



## Sharra (2010 Október 25)

kilenc


----------



## gery0518 (2010 Október 25)

áh, mégse, utálok számolni >.<


----------



## gery0518 (2010 Október 25)

nincs itt senki akivel lehetne beszélgetni?


----------



## gery0518 (2010 Október 25)

unatkozok :S


----------



## gery0518 (2010 Október 25)

na de teljesen mindegy


----------



## Sharra (2010 Október 25)

Miért kell a 20? Mert ez a szabály.... minden fórumnak vannak szabályai


----------



## gery0518 (2010 Október 25)

engem úgyse szeret senki ;(


----------



## gery0518 (2010 Október 25)

ja, mégis van itt valaki


----------



## gery0518 (2010 Október 25)

hát, ha ez a szabály, akkor be kell tartani :S nincs mese, 19


----------



## Sharra (2010 Október 25)

Nem szeretsz csak úgy "a levegőbe" beszélni?


----------



## gery0518 (2010 Október 25)

na, legyen akkor már 20


----------



## gery0518 (2010 Október 25)

nem nagyon, ha már 20 hozzászólás kell, akkor nem csak úgy irogatni szeretnék, hanem valami értelmeset :S de hát ez van, majd később írok értelmeset más témákhoz


----------



## Sharra (2010 Október 25)

de legalább összejött a 20 hozzászólásod


----------



## gery0518 (2010 Október 25)

jaja


----------



## Sharra (2010 Október 25)

Ez is az az eset, amikor a cél szentesíti az eszközt....


----------



## gery0518 (2010 Október 25)

viszont nem tudom hol lehet megnézni pontosan mikor regisztráltam, mert szerintem letelt a 2 nap de nem biztos :S


----------



## gery0518 (2010 Október 25)

de idióta vagyok, megnézem mikor kaptam az e-mailt


----------



## Sharra (2010 Október 25)

Ha rákattintasz a nevedre akkor eljutsz a profil oldaladra, ott kiírja hogy mikor regisztráltál


----------



## Sharra (2010 Október 25)

de az email is jó


----------



## gery0518 (2010 Október 25)

ahj, délután 5 fele lesz meg a 2 nap :S


----------



## gery0518 (2010 Október 25)

pedig már tölteni szerettem volna, na de mindegy legfeljebb akkor nem le, hanem fel töltök


----------



## Sharra (2010 Október 25)

már csak 5 kell...


----------



## Sharra (2010 Október 25)

és a feltöltés is hozzászólásnak számít


----------



## gery0518 (2010 Október 25)

de gondolom neked is jobb így összeszedni a hozzászólásokat, hogy nem magaddal beszélgetsz


----------



## gery0518 (2010 Október 25)

na de én lassan megyek aludni, holnap munkát kell keresnem :S


----------



## gery0518 (2010 Október 25)

vagyis ma...


----------



## gery0518 (2010 Október 25)

jó éjszakát mindenkinek!


----------



## Sharra (2010 Október 25)

jó éjszakát és sok sikert holnapra!


----------



## Sharra (2010 Október 25)

és most (elvileg) már egy híján 20


----------



## Sharra (2010 Október 25)

és ezzel meg is lenne a 20


----------



## Sharra (2010 Október 25)

remélem, ez már elég lesz


----------



## ssjtibi (2010 Október 25)

Hali


----------



## ssjtibi (2010 Október 25)

hali


----------



## ssjtibi (2010 Október 25)

halika


----------



## ssjtibi (2010 Október 25)

hello


----------



## ssjtibi (2010 Október 25)

pffff


----------



## ssjtibi (2010 Október 25)

lálálálá


----------



## ssjtibi (2010 Október 25)

sálálálá


----------



## ssjtibi (2010 Október 25)

hmmm


----------



## ssjtibi (2010 Október 25)

Zzzzz


----------



## ssjtibi (2010 Október 25)

Áháháhá


----------



## ssjtibi (2010 Október 25)

11


----------



## ssjtibi (2010 Október 25)

12


----------



## ssjtibi (2010 Október 25)

13


----------



## ssjtibi (2010 Október 25)

14


----------



## ssjtibi (2010 Október 25)

15


----------



## ssjtibi (2010 Október 25)

16


----------



## ssjtibi (2010 Október 25)

17


----------



## ssjtibi (2010 Október 25)

18


----------



## ssjtibi (2010 Október 25)

19


----------



## ssjtibi (2010 Október 25)

20


----------



## ssjtibi (2010 Október 25)

nem müködik


----------



## Pank (2010 Október 25)

Abigel573 írta:


> Kreáltam egy mindegy mit ír be szóláncot a kezdőknek... azt se használják...
> Talán túl egyszerű.



Köszönöm


----------



## Pank (2010 Október 25)

Nekem sem


----------



## Pank (2010 Október 25)

klne2 írta:


> Üdvözlet Szegedről!



Üdv Budapestről


----------



## tavitami (2010 Október 25)

Sziasztok


----------



## judy19890722 (2010 Október 25)

Sziasztok!


----------



## judy19890722 (2010 Október 25)

Csak legyen már meg az a 20!!!


----------



## judy19890722 (2010 Október 25)

De jó, ma suli!


----------



## judy19890722 (2010 Október 25)

Hi!


----------



## judy19890722 (2010 Október 25)

:d


----------



## judy19890722 (2010 Október 25)

-


----------



## judy19890722 (2010 Október 25)

hfrd


----------



## judy19890722 (2010 Október 25)

:99:


----------



## judy19890722 (2010 Október 25)




----------



## judy19890722 (2010 Október 25)

:2:


----------



## manga922 (2010 Október 25)

Hahó! Köszönöm ezt a lehetőséget én is!


----------



## manga922 (2010 Október 25)

...().()
...('.')
(")_(")


----------



## manga922 (2010 Október 25)

[email protected]/"


----------



## manga922 (2010 Október 25)

"\@_


----------



## Koko73 (2010 Október 25)

Hello mindenkinek


----------



## tavitami (2010 Október 25)

Hello világ


----------



## manga922 (2010 Október 25)

;-)


----------



## manga922 (2010 Október 25)




----------



## manga922 (2010 Október 25)

Hahó!


----------



## manga922 (2010 Október 25)

Hi!


----------



## manga922 (2010 Október 25)

Szép napot mindenkinek!


----------



## ztyukos (2010 Október 25)

1


----------



## ztyukos (2010 Október 25)

2


----------



## ztyukos (2010 Október 25)

3


----------



## manga922 (2010 Október 25)

I


----------



## ztyukos (2010 Október 25)

4


----------



## manga922 (2010 Október 25)

Ii


----------



## manga922 (2010 Október 25)

Iii


----------



## ztyukos (2010 Október 25)

5


----------



## manga922 (2010 Október 25)

kissIv


----------



## ztyukos (2010 Október 25)

6


----------



## manga922 (2010 Október 25)

:0::0::0:


----------



## ztyukos (2010 Október 25)

7


----------



## manga922 (2010 Október 25)

:88:


----------



## ztyukos (2010 Október 25)

8


----------



## manga922 (2010 Október 25)

:444:


----------



## manga922 (2010 Október 25)

:00:


----------



## ztyukos (2010 Október 25)

9


----------



## manga922 (2010 Október 25)

://:


----------



## ztyukos (2010 Október 25)

10


----------



## manga922 (2010 Október 25)




----------



## ztyukos (2010 Október 25)

11


----------



## ztyukos (2010 Október 25)

12


----------



## ztyukos (2010 Október 25)

13


----------



## ztyukos (2010 Október 25)

14


----------



## ztyukos (2010 Október 25)

15


----------



## ztyukos (2010 Október 25)

16


----------



## ztyukos (2010 Október 25)

17


----------



## ztyukos (2010 Október 25)

18


----------



## ztyukos (2010 Október 25)

19


----------



## ztyukos (2010 Október 25)

20


----------



## Bözsi (2010 Október 25)

*[FONT=&quot]Köszönöm! 
[/FONT]*


----------



## Bözsi (2010 Október 25)

Szia! Én is így vagyok ezzel mint kezdő!


----------



## Bözsi (2010 Október 25)

Már magam sem tudom mennyinél tartok!


----------



## ezigen (2010 Október 25)

**

üdv mindenkinek!


----------



## ezigen (2010 Október 25)




----------



## ezigen (2010 Október 25)




----------



## ezigen (2010 Október 25)

5


----------



## ezigen (2010 Október 25)

10


----------



## ezigen (2010 Október 25)

ye


----------



## honig76 (2010 Október 25)

Nekem már meg van a 20, nem volt könnyű de nagyon jó dolgokat találtam.


----------



## ezigen (2010 Október 25)

8


----------



## ezigen (2010 Október 25)

666


----------



## ezigen (2010 Október 25)

okok


----------



## ezigen (2010 Október 25)

111111111


----------



## ezigen (2010 Október 25)

11


----------



## ezigen (2010 Október 25)

.....................


----------



## ezigen (2010 Október 25)

55


----------



## ezigen (2010 Október 25)

14


----------



## ezigen (2010 Október 25)

15


----------



## ezigen (2010 Október 25)

16


----------



## ezigen (2010 Október 25)

17


----------



## ezigen (2010 Október 25)

18


----------



## ezigen (2010 Október 25)

19


----------



## ezigen (2010 Október 25)

20


----------



## Bözsi (2010 Október 25)

Köszönöm!


----------



## Bözsi (2010 Október 25)

Bocsi, ha néha írok, de már nagyon meg szeretném nézni a fantasztikus képeket!


----------



## ezigen (2010 Október 25)

dgsdfsdfsdfgdfs


----------



## Bözsi (2010 Október 25)

Vogelmeister írta:


> Sziasztok
> 
> Na jó másfél év után megtudtam, hogy regelve vagyok itt ... hobbbbym a sport és a zene  no meg a munkám. Szerencsére!


Szia!
Így van ez, amikor az ember nem olvassa végig pontosan a szabályzatot. Ezer éve regisztráltam itt, és ma okosított fel a kozmetikus, hogy miért nem tudom 100 százalékosan használni a lapot! Rohanó világ!


----------



## Bözsi (2010 Október 25)

Köszönöm!


----------



## Bözsi (2010 Október 25)

Köszönöm nektek!


----------



## huncut75 (2010 Október 25)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


szeretnék számmisztikával kapcsolatos könyveket letölteni.tud valaki segíteni?

köszi


----------



## huncut75 (2010 Október 25)

nmvbhgfhvztrfuzgkb


----------



## Monessa (2010 Október 25)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Monessa (2010 Október 25)

Na lépek, majd még benézek.


----------



## Monessa (2010 Október 25)

Sziasztok


----------



## iza27 (2010 Október 25)

helloka mindenkinek


----------



## iza27 (2010 Október 25)

valaki romániából?


----------



## iza27 (2010 Október 25)

pontosabban kovászna megzéből?


----------



## iza27 (2010 Október 25)

akarom irni megyéből


----------



## iza27 (2010 Október 25)

nincs


----------



## iza27 (2010 Október 25)

na nem baj


----------



## iza27 (2010 Október 25)

most én is számolok


----------



## iza27 (2010 Október 25)

8


----------



## iza27 (2010 Október 25)

9


----------



## Zia73 (2010 Október 25)

Köszönöm! Kedves vagy!


----------



## gergo1987 (2010 Október 25)

*nem értem*

megírtam a 20 hozzászólást regelve vagyok kb 3 napja ,és nem tudok letölteni egy fájlt.Miért?


----------



## Zia73 (2010 Október 25)

23. napom van ma
Köszi


----------



## iza27 (2010 Október 25)

10


----------



## iza27 (2010 Október 25)

11


----------



## iza27 (2010 Október 25)

12


----------



## Monessa (2010 Október 25)

Sziasztok!


----------



## halaszi.zsuzsa (2010 Október 25)

szevasztok


----------



## halaszi.zsuzsa (2010 Október 25)

imádom a macskám


----------



## halaszi.zsuzsa (2010 Október 25)

álmos vagyok


----------



## Monessa (2010 Október 25)

*Nem ide való*

Nagyon köszike! Szuper minták! Az őzikés nagyon tetszik!

Nem ide akartam írni!


----------



## MMonika (2010 Október 25)

*letölthető könyvek*

Sziasztok,

Nagyon jó ez az oldal, gratulálok a "szülőatyának/szülőanyának".
Engem leginkább a feltöltött irodalmak érdekelnek. Van egy nagyon hasonló oldal, ahol elég széles mezsgyén lehet hozzájutni különböző témájú irodalmakhoz, ajánlom mindenkinek.
www.scribd.com 

Feltöltés ugyanúgy lehetséges, mindenkinek jó böngészést.
Móni


----------



## Monessa (2010 Október 25)

Nagyon tetszik ez a kép! Köszönöm a lehetőséget!


----------



## Girly14 (2010 Október 25)

hello


----------



## Girly14 (2010 Október 25)

sokan vannak itt?


----------



## Girly14 (2010 Október 25)

vlki?


----------



## Girly14 (2010 Október 25)

hahó


----------



## Girly14 (2010 Október 25)

mindenki?


----------



## Girly14 (2010 Október 25)

senki?


----------



## Girly14 (2010 Október 25)

v vlki?


----------



## Girly14 (2010 Október 25)

olyan uncsi van


----------



## Girly14 (2010 Október 25)

nem?


----------



## Girly14 (2010 Október 25)

v igen?


----------



## Girly14 (2010 Október 25)

sztem nem


----------



## Girly14 (2010 Október 25)

vlki írjon már


----------



## Girly14 (2010 Október 25)

v ne?


----------



## Girly14 (2010 Október 25)

olyan sok könyvet keresek


----------



## Girly14 (2010 Október 25)

ti nem?


----------



## Girly14 (2010 Október 25)

tök jó a mostani könyvek


----------



## Girly14 (2010 Október 25)

♥Twilight♥


----------



## Girly14 (2010 Október 25)

3???


----------



## Girly14 (2010 Október 25)

vagy 4?


----------



## Girly14 (2010 Október 25)

sztem egyik sem


----------



## zsonglorman (2010 Október 25)

Szia mindenkinek!


----------



## Girly14 (2010 Október 25)

de ki tudja nem igaz?


----------



## Girly14 (2010 Október 25)

szia neked is!


----------



## Pócsiné Kati (2010 Október 25)

Sajnálom, hogy nem tekinthetem meg őket. Még nem fórumoltam annyit, hogy jogosultságom legyen.


----------



## Hege1987 (2010 Október 25)

hi


----------



## Hege1987 (2010 Október 25)

2


----------



## Hege1987 (2010 Október 25)

3


----------



## Hege1987 (2010 Október 25)

4


----------



## Hege1987 (2010 Október 25)

5


----------



## Hege1987 (2010 Október 25)

6


----------



## Hege1987 (2010 Október 25)

7


----------



## Hege1987 (2010 Október 25)

8


----------



## Hege1987 (2010 Október 25)

9


----------



## Hege1987 (2010 Október 25)

10


----------



## Hege1987 (2010 Október 25)

11


----------



## Hege1987 (2010 Október 25)

12


----------



## Hege1987 (2010 Október 25)

13


----------



## Pócsiné Kati (2010 Október 25)

figyelmedbe ajánlom.


----------



## Mák (2010 Október 25)

123


----------



## Mák (2010 Október 25)

hujn


----------



## Hege1987 (2010 Október 25)

*20*

hetfő


----------



## Hege1987 (2010 Október 25)

*20*

kedd


----------



## Mák (2010 Október 25)

Azért a butaságok mellé beírok egy Ígét is, hátha valakinek örömet okozok vele:
"Akiket Isten Lelke vezérel, azok Isten fiai." Róma 8/14,


----------



## Mák (2010 Október 25)

én szeretem a természetfilmeket


----------



## Mák (2010 Október 25)

társasozni is szeretek


----------



## Mák (2010 Október 25)

a gyerekeim a mesefilmeket szeretik


----------



## Mák (2010 Október 25)

és persze játszani, játszani, játszani


----------



## Mák (2010 Október 25)

32555


----------



## Pócsiné Kati (2010 Október 25)

Ez nagyon jó ötlet, sajnos még nem elérhető számomra. De hamarosan az lesz!


----------



## mustang84 (2010 Október 25)

sziasztok


----------



## mustang84 (2010 Október 25)

sziasz


----------



## mustang84 (2010 Október 25)

t5hzr


----------



## mustang84 (2010 Október 25)

rt6rznjhz


----------



## mustang84 (2010 Október 25)

bocs, hogy ezt csinálom, de csak szeretnék valamit letölteni tőletek...


----------



## mustang84 (2010 Október 25)

ujhtrf


----------



## mustang84 (2010 Október 25)

ol,iol.guol


----------



## mustang84 (2010 Október 25)

-á.é,l,kmjnhzg


----------



## mustang84 (2010 Október 25)

uiuiukkgkj


----------



## mustang84 (2010 Október 25)

éjlhg


----------



## mustang84 (2010 Október 25)

fgt


----------



## mustang84 (2010 Október 25)

lépi


----------



## mustang84 (2010 Október 25)

gjhgku.


----------



## mustang84 (2010 Október 25)

iuhzzhu


----------



## mustang84 (2010 Október 25)

dfghj


----------



## mustang84 (2010 Október 25)

oiuzre


----------



## mustang84 (2010 Október 25)

fgkhi


----------



## mustang84 (2010 Október 25)

tgdhb


----------



## mustang84 (2010 Október 25)

tdbhthg


----------



## mustang84 (2010 Október 25)

vgdbnn


----------



## mustang84 (2010 Október 25)

fghjkélkjh


----------



## mustang84 (2010 Október 25)

oooooookkkkk


----------



## corvellus (2010 Október 25)

1+1=2


----------



## corvellus (2010 Október 25)

2+2=4


----------



## corvellus (2010 Október 25)

3+3=6


----------



## [email protected] (2010 Október 25)

Sziasztok üdvözlök mindenkit!


----------



## corvellus (2010 Október 25)

4+4=8


----------



## corvellus (2010 Október 25)

5+5=10


----------



## corvellus (2010 Október 25)

Van egy guminőm, Pamela Anderson a neve. Ha pedig nem fújom fel teljesen, akkor Medveczky Ilona.


----------



## corvellus (2010 Október 25)

A jelenlegi pénzügyi világválságra való tekintettel az energiaköltségek csökkentése érdekében átmenetileg kikapcsoljuk a fényt az alagút végén...


----------



## corvellus (2010 Október 25)

Amióta kikapcsolom lefekvés előtt a mobilom, azóta utolérhetetlen vagyok az ágyban.


----------



## corvellus (2010 Október 25)

Ha Ádám és Éva kínaiak lettek volna, akkor megeszik a kígyót, az almát meg hagyták volna a picsába.


----------



## corvellus (2010 Október 25)

Sétálunk, sétálunk egy kocsmába becsücsülünk, fröccs.


----------



## corvellus (2010 Október 25)

A budapesti tömegközlekedés kész pornó: felszállsz a trolira, megbasz az áram. Átszállsz a Combino-ra, kész szopás.


----------



## corvellus (2010 Október 25)

Gyógyír a vérnyomásproblémákra: a bor emeli, a pálinka csökkenti, a sör pedig stabilizálja.


----------



## corvellus (2010 Október 25)

Üdv mindenkinek már csak 8 hsz kellD:


----------



## corvellus (2010 Október 25)

A Földön élni drága mulatság, de a csomag legalább tartalmaz évente egy ingyenes Nap-körüli utat.


----------



## corvellus (2010 Október 25)

A valóság olyan illúzió, amelyet az alkohol tartós megvonása idéz elő.


----------



## corvellus (2010 Október 25)

Plátói szerelem = kívülről nyalogatni a lekváros üveget...


----------



## corvellus (2010 Október 25)

Én örökké fogok élni, vagy belehalok a próbálkozásba!


----------



## corvellus (2010 Október 25)

Az a nő, aki nem csinos, milyen? Csintalan?


----------



## corvellus (2010 Október 25)

A pénz nem boldogít. Egy ember, akinek 3 milliárdja van, semmivel sem boldogabb, mint akinek csak kettő van.


----------



## corvellus (2010 Október 25)

és az uccsó


----------



## Majorok (2010 Október 25)

1


----------



## Majorok (2010 Október 25)

2


----------



## Majorok (2010 Október 25)

3


----------



## Majorok (2010 Október 25)

4


----------



## Majorok (2010 Október 25)

5


----------



## Majorok (2010 Október 25)

6


----------



## Majorok (2010 Október 25)

7


----------



## Majorok (2010 Október 25)

8


----------



## Majorok (2010 Október 25)

9


----------



## Majorok (2010 Október 25)

10


----------



## Majorok (2010 Október 25)

11


----------



## Majorok (2010 Október 25)

12


----------



## Majorok (2010 Október 25)

13


----------



## Majorok (2010 Október 25)

14


----------



## Majorok (2010 Október 25)

15


----------



## Majorok (2010 Október 25)

16


----------



## Majorok (2010 Október 25)

17


----------



## Majorok (2010 Október 25)

18 Sziasztok, Győrújbarátról írok.


----------



## Majorok (2010 Október 25)

19 Hobbi szinten tangóharmonikázok


----------



## Majorok (2010 Október 25)

18 Sziasztók, Győrújbarátról írok.


----------



## Majorok (2010 Október 25)

20 Egy kottára lenne szükségem


----------



## LosAdimnos (2010 Október 25)

*Kommunikáció*

Kedves Fórum-sors társaim!

Csatlakozom a 20 kommentes brigádhoz, hogy kedves osztályomnak Róka Jolán remekművére szert tehessek.
Gondoltam megosztom, hogy ez a cél, aztán ha találok értelmes témát, amihez hozzá tudok szólni szívesen kommentelek, addig ez volt az egy


----------



## LosAdimnos (2010 Október 25)

második


----------



## LosAdimnos (2010 Október 25)

3


----------



## LosAdimnos (2010 Október 25)

4


----------



## jofejdoki (2010 Október 25)

*első hozzászólás*

1


----------



## LosAdimnos (2010 Október 25)

5


----------



## jofejdoki (2010 Október 25)

2


----------



## LosAdimnos (2010 Október 25)

6


----------



## jofejdoki (2010 Október 25)

3


----------



## jofejdoki (2010 Október 25)

4


----------



## jofejdoki (2010 Október 25)

5


----------



## jofejdoki (2010 Október 25)

6


----------



## jofejdoki (2010 Október 25)

7


----------



## jofejdoki (2010 Október 25)

8


----------



## jofejdoki (2010 Október 25)

9


----------



## jofejdoki (2010 Október 25)

10


----------



## jofejdoki (2010 Október 25)

11


----------



## jofejdoki (2010 Október 25)

12


----------



## jofejdoki (2010 Október 25)




----------



## jofejdoki (2010 Október 25)

:d


----------



## jofejdoki (2010 Október 25)

15


----------



## jofejdoki (2010 Október 25)

16


----------



## jofejdoki (2010 Október 25)

17


----------



## jofejdoki (2010 Október 25)

már csak kettő


----------



## jofejdoki (2010 Október 25)

még 1


----------



## jofejdoki (2010 Október 25)

20


----------



## denghez (2010 Október 25)

akarhanyadik jelen


----------



## szszszsz (2010 Október 25)

Hát én nagyon szeretném, összeszedni a 20 üzenetet.


----------



## szszszsz (2010 Október 25)

Bár elég nehéznek tűnik.


----------



## szszszsz (2010 Október 25)

Pedig sürgős lenne!!!


----------



## szszszsz (2010 Október 25)

Ezért küldözgetek külön-külön minden mongatot.


----------



## szszszsz (2010 Október 25)

Szia Kistarcsáról


----------



## szszszsz (2010 Október 25)

ez a 6.


----------



## szszszsz (2010 Október 25)

ez a 7. hozzászólásom.


----------



## szszszsz (2010 Október 25)

ez a 8.


----------



## szszszsz (2010 Október 25)

ez a 9., remélem ezt nem kell minden nap megismételni


----------



## szszszsz (2010 Október 25)

ez a 10.


----------



## szszszsz (2010 Október 25)

ez a 11.


----------



## szszszsz (2010 Október 25)

ez a 12.


----------



## szszszsz (2010 Október 25)

ez a 13. várom már a végét


----------



## szszszsz (2010 Október 25)

ez a 14.


----------



## szszszsz (2010 Október 25)

ez a 8.


----------



## szszszsz (2010 Október 25)

jaj félreírtam. ez a 16. már


----------



## szszszsz (2010 Október 25)

17. fáradok


----------



## szszszsz (2010 Október 25)

18.


----------



## szszszsz (2010 Október 25)

19.


----------



## szszszsz (2010 Október 25)

20. juppiiiiiii


----------



## bakterno (2010 Október 25)

Jelen!


----------



## cutefanni (2010 Október 25)

1


----------



## cutefanni (2010 Október 25)

2


----------



## cutefanni (2010 Október 25)

3


----------



## cutefanni (2010 Október 25)

4


----------



## cutefanni (2010 Október 25)

5


----------



## vicabybe (2010 Október 25)

sziasztok!


----------



## vicabybe (2010 Október 25)

1


----------



## vicabybe (2010 Október 25)

2


----------



## vicabybe (2010 Október 25)

3


----------



## vicabybe (2010 Október 25)

4


----------



## vicabybe (2010 Október 25)

5


----------



## vicabybe (2010 Október 25)

6


----------



## vicabybe (2010 Október 25)

7


----------



## vicabybe (2010 Október 25)

8


----------



## vicabybe (2010 Október 25)

9


----------



## vicabybe (2010 Október 25)

10


----------



## vicabybe (2010 Október 25)

11


----------



## vicabybe (2010 Október 25)

12


----------



## vicabybe (2010 Október 25)

13


----------



## vicabybe (2010 Október 25)

14


----------



## vicabybe (2010 Október 25)

15


----------



## vicabybe (2010 Október 25)

16


----------



## vicabybe (2010 Október 25)

17


----------



## vicabybe (2010 Október 25)

18


----------



## vicabybe (2010 Október 25)

19


----------



## vicabybe (2010 Október 25)

20


----------



## vicabybe (2010 Október 25)

köszi


----------



## Béla1900 (2010 Október 25)

*Belépés 35. alkalommal*

Remélem, hogy ez a 20 hozzászólás csak biztonsági elem.


----------



## Béla1900 (2010 Október 25)

*20*

20


----------



## Béla1900 (2010 Október 25)

*19*

19


----------



## Béla1900 (2010 Október 25)

*18*

18


----------



## Béla1900 (2010 Október 25)

*17*

17


----------



## Béla1900 (2010 Október 25)

*16*

16


----------



## Béla1900 (2010 Október 25)

*15*

15


----------



## Béla1900 (2010 Október 25)

*14*

14


----------



## Béla1900 (2010 Október 25)

*13*

13


----------



## Béla1900 (2010 Október 25)

*12*

12


----------



## Béla1900 (2010 Október 25)

*11*

11


----------



## Béla1900 (2010 Október 25)

*10*

10


----------



## Béla1900 (2010 Október 25)

*09*

09


----------



## Béla1900 (2010 Október 25)

*08*

08


----------



## Béla1900 (2010 Október 25)

*07*

07


----------



## Béla1900 (2010 Október 25)

*06*

06


----------



## Béla1900 (2010 Október 25)

*05*

05


----------



## Béla1900 (2010 Október 25)

*04*

04


----------



## Béla1900 (2010 Október 25)

*03*

03


----------



## hcs1961 (2010 Október 25)

Üdv. mindenkinek ;-)


----------



## Béla1900 (2010 Október 25)

*02*

02


----------



## Béla1900 (2010 Október 25)

*01*

01


----------



## Béla1900 (2010 Október 25)

*00*

00 Köszönöm a türelmeteket! Igazából nem szerettem volna teleszemetelni a toikot...


----------



## peterdd (2010 Október 25)

1


----------



## peterdd (2010 Október 25)

2


----------



## peterdd (2010 Október 25)

3


----------



## peterdd (2010 Október 25)

4


----------



## peterdd (2010 Október 25)

5


----------



## peterdd (2010 Október 25)

6


----------



## peterdd (2010 Október 25)

7


----------



## peterdd (2010 Október 25)

8


----------



## peterdd (2010 Október 25)

9


----------



## peterdd (2010 Október 25)

10


----------



## peterdd (2010 Október 25)

11


----------



## peterdd (2010 Október 25)

12


----------



## peterdd (2010 Október 25)

13


----------



## peterdd (2010 Október 25)

14


----------



## peterdd (2010 Október 25)

15


----------



## peterdd (2010 Október 25)

16


----------



## peterdd (2010 Október 25)

17


----------



## peterdd (2010 Október 25)

18


----------



## peterdd (2010 Október 25)

19


----------



## peterdd (2010 Október 25)

20


----------



## deaks (2010 Október 26)

20


----------



## deaks (2010 Október 26)

19


----------



## deaks (2010 Október 26)

18


----------



## deaks (2010 Október 26)

17


----------



## deaks (2010 Október 26)

tizenhat


----------



## deaks (2010 Október 26)

tizenöt


----------



## deaks (2010 Október 26)

ygénnezit


----------



## deaks (2010 Október 26)

moráhnezit


----------



## deaks (2010 Október 26)

őtteknezit


----------



## deaks (2010 Október 26)

tizen1


----------



## deaks (2010 Október 26)

ten


----------



## deaks (2010 Október 26)

9


----------



## Luca-lány (2010 Október 26)

imrus írta:


> 2 szia jelen


----------



## Luca-lány (2010 Október 26)

elvileg 23. gyakorlatilag remélem4


----------



## Luca-lány (2010 Október 26)

deaks írta:


> 17


talán 5


----------



## Luca-lány (2010 Október 26)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


 jelen


----------



## Luca-lány (2010 Október 26)

Luca-lány írta:


> jelen


 még mindig jelen


----------



## Luca-lány (2010 Október 26)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


fogalmam sincs mennyinél tartok


----------



## Luca-lány (2010 Október 26)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg



a gyors hozzászólás is hozzászólásnak számít?


----------



## Luca-lány (2010 Október 26)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg



jó lenne már 20nál tartani


----------



## Luca-lány (2010 Október 26)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg



azt hiszem 11


----------



## Luca-lány (2010 Október 26)

melitta írta:


> aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


 12 :d


----------



## Luca-lány (2010 Október 26)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg




bűvös 13


----------



## Luca-lány (2010 Október 26)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


 jelen


----------



## Luca-lány (2010 Október 26)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg




tizensokadszor is jelen


----------



## Luca-lány (2010 Október 26)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg



na még 4


----------



## Luca-lány (2010 Október 26)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg




3 a magyar igazság


----------



## Luca-lány (2010 Október 26)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg




kettő - csipkebokorvessző


----------



## Luca-lány (2010 Október 26)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg



egy, megérett a meggy


----------



## Luca-lány (2010 Október 26)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


 20 - ollé


----------



## Luca-lány (2010 Október 26)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg



21. és még mindig tag vagyok :S nem értem


----------



## hamurapi (2010 Október 26)

2o idezett kell


----------



## hamurapi (2010 Október 26)

1 idezett


----------



## hamurapi (2010 Október 26)

2 idezett


----------



## hamurapi (2010 Október 26)

4 idezett


----------



## hamurapi (2010 Október 26)

5 idezett


----------



## hamurapi (2010 Október 26)

6 idezett


----------



## hamurapi (2010 Október 26)

7 idezett


----------



## doresz74 (2010 Október 26)

*kosz*

koszonjuk Zsuzsinak hogy szolt errol az oldalrol..


----------



## hamurapi (2010 Október 26)

8 idezett


----------



## hamurapi (2010 Október 26)

9 idezett


----------



## hamurapi (2010 Október 26)

10 na itt a fele


----------



## hamurapi (2010 Október 26)

11 idezett


----------



## hamurapi (2010 Október 26)

12 idezett


----------



## hamurapi (2010 Október 26)

na meg 7


----------



## hamurapi (2010 Október 26)

14 idezett


----------



## hamurapi (2010 Október 26)

mar csak 5


----------



## hamurapi (2010 Október 26)

16 idezett


----------



## hamurapi (2010 Október 26)

17 idezett


----------



## hamurapi (2010 Október 26)

na meg ketto


----------



## hamurapi (2010 Október 26)

utolso elotti 19


----------



## hamurapi (2010 Október 26)

20 ittvagyok


----------



## hamurapi (2010 Október 26)

es megegy biztos ami biztos


----------



## leto0495 (2010 Október 26)

próba


----------



## leto0495 (2010 Október 26)

második


----------



## leto0495 (2010 Október 26)

harmadik


----------



## leto0495 (2010 Október 26)

negyedik


----------



## leto0495 (2010 Október 26)

ötödik


----------



## leto0495 (2010 Október 26)

hatodik


----------



## leto0495 (2010 Október 26)

hetedik


----------



## leto0495 (2010 Október 26)

nyolcadik


----------



## leto0495 (2010 Október 26)

kilencedik


----------



## leto0495 (2010 Október 26)

tizedik


----------



## leto0495 (2010 Október 26)

tizenegyedik


----------



## leto0495 (2010 Október 26)

tizenkettedik


----------



## leto0495 (2010 Október 26)

tizenharmadik


----------



## leto0495 (2010 Október 26)

tizennegyedik


----------



## leto0495 (2010 Október 26)

tizenötödik


----------



## leto0495 (2010 Október 26)

tizenhatodik


----------



## leto0495 (2010 Október 26)

tizenhetedik


----------



## leto0495 (2010 Október 26)

tizennyolcadik


----------



## leto0495 (2010 Október 26)

tizenkilencedik


----------



## leto0495 (2010 Október 26)

huszadik


----------



## leto0495 (2010 Október 26)

még egy kis ráadás


----------



## leto0495 (2010 Október 26)

és mégegy


----------



## leto0495 (2010 Október 26)

ismét


----------



## doresz74 (2010 Október 26)

Van baba-mama oldal is?


----------



## doresz74 (2010 Október 26)

3. erdekes


----------



## doresz74 (2010 Október 26)

Van mas anyuka CT allambol?


----------



## doresz74 (2010 Október 26)

meg nehany hozzaszolas es mehet a toltes...total nem ertek hozza


----------



## doresz74 (2010 Október 26)

csak a forumon valo hozzaszolas szamit bele?


----------



## doresz74 (2010 Október 26)

mert


----------



## doresz74 (2010 Október 26)

eleg *unalmas *


----------



## doresz74 (2010 Október 26)

magamban beszelgetni


----------



## doresz74 (2010 Október 26)

de megprobalom


----------



## doresz74 (2010 Október 26)

1 *kicsit ERDEKESSE *


----------



## doresz74 (2010 Október 26)

*tenni*


----------



## doresz74 (2010 Október 26)

* ami igy*


----------



## doresz74 (2010 Október 26)

*a szinekkel jatszva*


----------



## doresz74 (2010 Október 26)

nem


----------



## doresz74 (2010 Október 26)

_is annyira_


----------



## doresz74 (2010 Október 26)

*nehez*


----------



## doresz74 (2010 Október 26)

hmm talan mar teljesitettem is??


----------



## etz600 (2010 Október 26)




----------



## Mák (2010 Október 26)

sziasztok


----------



## Mák (2010 Október 26)

és köszi a lehetőséget


----------



## Mák (2010 Október 26)

1973


----------



## Mák (2010 Október 26)

mit vegyek a gyereknek ajándékba?


----------



## Mák (2010 Október 26)

12


----------



## Mák (2010 Október 26)

5


----------



## Mák (2010 Október 26)

24


----------



## Mák (2010 Október 26)

32


----------



## Mák (2010 Október 26)

12


----------



## Mák (2010 Október 26)

2523


----------



## Mák (2010 Október 26)

6973


----------



## Mák (2010 Október 26)

hnbvd


----------



## Mák (2010 Október 26)

hgcf


----------



## Kisgyerek70 (2010 Október 26)

köszi a lehetőséget...


Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


----------



## Kisgyerek70 (2010 Október 26)

Honnan tudom, hogy elértem a 20-at ??? 


Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


----------



## Kisgyerek70 (2010 Október 26)

1970


----------



## Kisgyerek70 (2010 Október 26)

19


----------



## Kisgyerek70 (2010 Október 26)

1918


----------



## Kisgyerek70 (2010 Október 26)

melitta írta:


> aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


17


----------



## Kisgyerek70 (2010 Október 26)

2016


kisgyerek70 írta:


> 17


----------



## jelszó (2010 Október 26)

sziasztok  
:55:


----------



## jelszó (2010 Október 26)

19


----------



## jelszó (2010 Október 26)

18


----------



## jelszó (2010 Október 26)

17


----------



## jelszó (2010 Október 26)

*1 *  6


----------



## jelszó (2010 Október 26)

tIzEnÖt


----------



## jelszó (2010 Október 26)

Tizen4


----------



## jelszó (2010 Október 26)

TiZeNKeTTő


----------



## jelszó (2010 Október 26)

_*fekete cica*_


----------



## jelszó (2010 Október 26)

11111111111


----------



## jelszó (2010 Október 26)

tííííííííííííííííííííííííííííz 50%


----------



## jelszó (2010 Október 26)

nine inch nails


----------



## jelszó (2010 Október 26)

nyócker


----------



## jelszó (2010 Október 26)

se7en


----------



## jelszó (2010 Október 26)

six pack abs


----------



## jelszó (2010 Október 26)

fivefingers


----------



## jelszó (2010 Október 26)

4 seasons


----------



## jelszó (2010 Október 26)

TREnitalia


----------



## jelszó (2010 Október 26)

*zwei*GELT


----------



## Tercius (2010 Október 26)

Sziasztok!


----------



## jelszó (2010 Október 26)

one night only


----------



## jelszó (2010 Október 26)

már csak 2 napot kell várnom, a 20am megvan


----------



## Kiya (2010 Október 26)

sírva röhögtem végig


----------



## scheibl (2010 Október 26)

Sziasztok!


----------



## scheibl (2010 Október 26)

Elkezdem a gyüjtögetést...


----------



## scheibl (2010 Október 26)

ez a 3.


----------



## scheibl (2010 Október 26)

4.


----------



## scheibl (2010 Október 26)

5.


----------



## scheibl (2010 Október 26)

6.


----------



## scheibl (2010 Október 26)

7.


----------



## scheibl (2010 Október 26)

8.


----------



## scheibl (2010 Október 26)

9.


----------



## scheibl (2010 Október 26)

10.


----------



## scheibl (2010 Október 26)

11.


----------



## Erázs77 (2010 Október 26)

Gratulálok! Jó neked!


----------



## Erázs77 (2010 Október 26)

Áruld már el hova irogatod a számokat. Tényleg elfogadják értelmes hozzászólásként???


----------



## scheibl (2010 Október 26)

12.


----------



## scheibl (2010 Október 26)

Erázs77 írta:


> Áruld már el hova irogatod a számokat. Tényleg elfogadják értelmes hozzászólásként???


 
Ahova Te is a hozzászólásodat. 
Fogalmam sincs, majd meglátjuk...


----------



## scheibl (2010 Október 26)

14.


----------



## scheibl (2010 Október 26)

15.


----------



## scheibl (2010 Október 26)

16.


----------



## scheibl (2010 Október 26)

17.


----------



## scheibl (2010 Október 26)

18.


----------



## scheibl (2010 Október 26)

19.


----------



## scheibl (2010 Október 26)

20! most ugrik a majom a vizbe...


----------



## scheibl (2010 Október 26)

Eddig nem megy, de lehet, hogy ki kell lépni, s újra be?


----------



## scheibl (2010 Október 26)

Egyenlőre nem müxik, regisztrálva több, mint két napja vagyok.


----------



## zip (2010 Október 26)

1


----------



## zip (2010 Október 26)

2


----------



## zip (2010 Október 26)

3


----------



## zip (2010 Október 26)

4


----------



## scheibl (2010 Október 26)

Ha megvan a 20 hozzászólás, utána még 48 óra türelem...


----------



## zip (2010 Október 26)

5


----------



## zip (2010 Október 26)

6


----------



## zip (2010 Október 26)

7


----------



## zip (2010 Október 26)

8


----------



## zip (2010 Október 26)

9


----------



## zip (2010 Október 26)

10


----------



## zip (2010 Október 26)

11


----------



## Nyuszko (2010 Október 26)

jelen vagyok, megvan a 20 hozzászólásom, mégsem tudom megnézni azt a kottát, amit szeretnék..:S


----------



## otapaz (2010 Október 26)

9


----------



## otapaz (2010 Október 26)

10


----------



## otapaz (2010 Október 26)

11


----------



## otapaz (2010 Október 26)

12


----------



## otapaz (2010 Október 26)

13


----------



## Psyge (2010 Október 26)

köszi


----------



## otapaz (2010 Október 26)

14


----------



## Psyge (2010 Október 26)

köszi-2


----------



## Psyge (2010 Október 26)

köszi-3


----------



## Psyge (2010 Október 26)

köszi-4


----------



## otapaz (2010 Október 26)

15


----------



## Psyge (2010 Október 26)

köszi-5


----------



## Psyge (2010 Október 26)

köszi-6


----------



## otapaz (2010 Október 26)

16


----------



## otapaz (2010 Október 26)

17


----------



## Psyge (2010 Október 26)

köszi-8


----------



## otapaz (2010 Október 26)

18


----------



## Psyge (2010 Október 26)

köszi-9


----------



## Psyge (2010 Október 26)

köszi-10


----------



## otapaz (2010 Október 26)

19


----------



## otapaz (2010 Október 26)

20


----------



## Psyge (2010 Október 26)

köszi-11


----------



## otapaz (2010 Október 26)

21: köszi


----------



## Psyge (2010 Október 26)

köszi-12


----------



## Psyge (2010 Október 26)

köszi-13


----------



## Psyge (2010 Október 26)

köszi-14


----------



## Psyge (2010 Október 26)

köszi-15


----------



## Psyge (2010 Október 26)

köszi-16


----------



## Psyge (2010 Október 26)

köszi-17


----------



## Psyge (2010 Október 26)

köszi-18


----------



## Psyge (2010 Október 26)

köszi-19


----------



## Zitus13 (2010 Október 26)




----------



## Psyge (2010 Október 26)

köszi-20


----------



## Psyge (2010 Október 26)

köszönöm a lehetőséget


----------



## ciciri (2010 Október 26)

Elég ha megköszöngetem a dolgokat, vagy valamit írnom is kell?


----------



## ciciri (2010 Október 26)

Bocsi ha béna vagyok.


----------



## ciciri (2010 Október 26)

Jó lenne már tagnak lenni.


----------



## ciciri (2010 Október 26)

VAgy minek


----------



## ciciri (2010 Október 26)

Köszönet


----------



## ciciri (2010 Október 26)

Miért is?


----------



## ciciri (2010 Október 26)




----------



## ciciri (2010 Október 26)

Ó anyám sose lesz meg


----------



## ciciri (2010 Október 26)

Köszi 9


----------



## ciciri (2010 Október 26)

Meg 10


----------



## ciciri (2010 Október 26)

Hurrá már csak 10-et kell


----------



## ciciri (2010 Október 26)

Köszi 12


----------



## ciciri (2010 Október 26)

Köszi 13


----------



## ciciri (2010 Október 26)

Lemegy a nap mire meglesz


----------



## ciciri (2010 Október 26)

Köszi 15 csak hogy tudjam hol járok


----------



## ciciri (2010 Október 26)

Haladok


----------



## ciciri (2010 Október 26)

Lassan de biztosan


----------



## ciciri (2010 Október 26)

Már visszaszámlálás van


----------



## ciciri (2010 Október 26)

Köszi 19


----------



## ciciri (2010 Október 26)

És IGEN végre megvan


----------



## ciciri (2010 Október 26)

Na és akkor tényleg, örök hála hogy bejuthattam


----------



## honig76 (2010 Október 26)

Köszi a segítséget.


----------



## Psyge (2010 Október 26)

köszönöm


----------



## Bumbuska (2010 Október 26)

Sziasztok!
Köszönöm, hogy regisztrálhattam! Állandóan itthon vagyok, így társaságot keresek, mégha az nem is "élő" csak Netes.:wink:


----------



## Bumbuska (2010 Október 26)

Már régebben regisztráltam, csak nem volt lehetőségem írni. De most bepótolom


----------



## Bumbuska (2010 Október 26)

20 hozzászólást megírni...... hmmm... látom valakik csak egy-egy szót írnak, lehet nekem is azt kellene?.... De úgy nem ismerkedek ill. ismerhetnek meg


----------



## Bumbuska (2010 Október 26)

36 éves SLE-s lány vagyok.


----------



## Bumbuska (2010 Október 26)

Van egy honlapom ami főképp magamról szól.


----------



## Bumbuska (2010 Október 26)

Bemutatom magam, munkáimat és életfelfogásomat.


----------



## Bumbuska (2010 Október 26)

Nagyon szeretek kézimunkázni, így azokból s raktam fel egy nyalábbal.


----------



## Bumbuska (2010 Október 26)

Ha érdekel, privibe elküldöm a honlapom címét.


----------



## Bumbuska (2010 Október 26)

Bár lehetséges, hogy az még jobb lenne, ha a profilomba beírnám.....


----------



## erika0601 (2010 Október 26)

sziasztok, én is új tag vagyok. főleg keresztszemesben utazom, remélem, hamar meglesz a 20


----------



## Bumbuska (2010 Október 26)

Szeretném az oldalamat lefordítani több nyelvre... de sajnos az én nyelvtudásom elég hézagos, így másra hárítanám ezt a feladatot. (Ingyen, mert fizetni nem tudok érte)


----------



## Bumbuska (2010 Október 26)

Szia Erika! Látom te is "versenyzel" a 20 hozzászólásért  Hajrá!!


----------



## erika0601 (2010 Október 26)

Bumbuska írta:


> 36 éves SLE-s lány vagyok.


 
Mit jelent az SLE ?


----------



## Bumbuska (2010 Október 26)

Betegségem lefolyása és túlélési technikáim miatt tanulságos lehet másnak is. (Határon kívül is!)


----------



## erika0601 (2010 Október 26)

Bumbuska írta:


> Szia Erika! Látom te is "versenyzel" a 20 hozzászólásért  Hajrá!!


 
igyekszem mindenesetre érdekes, hogy csak húsz hozzászólás után lehet a felcsatolt képeket megnézni  ilyen fórummal még nem találkoztam, pedig már füzetet kell vezetnem a tagságaimról


----------



## Bumbuska (2010 Október 26)

erika0601 írta:


> Mit jelent az SLE ?


systemic Lupus Erythematosus. Egyfajta immunbetegség. A szervezet túl aktív és maga ellen kezd dogozni. Különböző szerveket támad/támadhat meg. Nem jól hangzik, de többnyire úgy érzem sikerül így is boldognak lennem.


----------



## Bumbuska (2010 Október 26)

Tény, hogy érdekes, de így esély van arra, hogy a letöltőt egy "csöppet megismerjék".... bár ez így bután hangzik  (Amúgy én sem hallottam ilyenről még, de biztos van neki valami oka, még ha mi nem is tudjuk..... lehet hadititok  .)


----------



## Bumbuska (2010 Október 26)

Irod, hogy xszemesbe utazol. Én is  Bár én minden evő vagyok. Karácsonyra édesanyámnak xszemessel készítek egy szegélyt a vitrinjébe


----------



## erika0601 (2010 Október 26)

Bumbuska írta:


> systemic Lupus Erythematosus. Egyfajta immunbetegség. A szervezet túl aktív és maga ellen kezd dogozni. Különböző szerveket támad/támadhat meg. Nem jól hangzik, de többnyire úgy érzem sikerül így is boldognak lennem.


 
óóóó de sajnálom, ne haragudj, nem akartam bunkó lenni és rákérdezni, de tényleg nem hallottam még róla, legalábbis így rövidítve nem.


----------



## Bumbuska (2010 Október 26)

Hoppá, most látom én Szegedinek vagyok kiírva. Gyorsan kijavítom, mert nem ott lakom. Remélem addig írsz te is, mert úgy könnyebb írogatni


----------



## Bumbuska (2010 Október 26)

Butaságot beszélsz, mert nincs okod bocsánatot kérni és bunkó sem voltál, hisz ha nem akartam volna le sem írtam volna


----------



## erika0601 (2010 Október 26)

Bumbuska írta:


> Irod, hogy xszemesbe utazol. Én is  Bár én minden evő vagyok. Karácsonyra édesanyámnak xszemessel készítek egy szegélyt a vitrinjébe


 
én alapvetően képeket készítek, amit aztán be lehet keretezni. a nyáron az egyik képem harmadik helyezett lett a camponában tartott kiállításon. disznó módjára még nem ajándékoztam el egyet sem, de amikor arra gondolok, hogy egytől is megváljak, összeszorul a torkom


----------



## attila23 (2010 Október 26)

Sziasztok


----------



## erika0601 (2010 Október 26)

attila23 írta:


> Szaisztok


 

szaisz )


----------



## Bumbuska (2010 Október 26)

Szia Attila!
Erika:
Én pont fordítva vagyok, én mindent elajándékozok , na jó 99% ban. Így mindent lefényképezek, hogy azért emlékem megmaradjon és az utókor láthassa, hogy miket készítettem


----------



## Bumbuska (2010 Október 26)

Amúgy a xszemessel párhuzamba egy gobelint is készítek ahol egy hölgy van fehér lóval (persze virágok is vannak rajta)


----------



## Bumbuska (2010 Október 26)

Na nekem meg is van a 20 hozzászólásom... ez gyorsabban ment mint gondoltam  Remélem még összefutunk valamelyik fórumon  (vagy akár itt)


----------



## erika0601 (2010 Október 26)

Bumbuska írta:


> Amúgy a xszemessel párhuzamba egy gobelint is készítek ahol egy hölgy van fehér lóval (persze virágok is vannak rajta)


 
Én idáig ezeket a képeket varrtam (remélem ez nem minősül tiltott linknek)


http://www.nlcafe.hu/profil_kepek/?page=11#profilfulek


----------



## Bumbuska (2010 Október 26)

Először be kell jelentkezni/regizni, hogy megláthassuk a képeid. Én nem mertem ide linket írni, ezért nem is adtam meg a honlapom címét itt. Általában a "kinti" linkeket nem szabad sehol használni


----------



## erika0601 (2010 Október 26)

Bumbuska írta:


> Először be kell jelentkezni/regizni, hogy megláthassuk a képeid. Én nem mertem ide linket írni, ezért nem is adtam meg a honlapom címét itt. Általában a "kinti" linkeket nem szabad sehol használni


 
bocsi nem tudtam, hogy csak regisztrált tagok tudják megnézni 

látom, meg van a húsz hsz-ed, már tudsz képeket nézegetni.
ha nekem meglesz, akkor is még várni kell két napot.


----------



## Dinus- (2010 Október 26)

Üdv Vácról!


----------



## Dinus- (2010 Október 26)

Sajnálom, hogy 2 napot várni kell.


----------



## Dinus- (2010 Október 26)

Ha a 20 hozzászólás és a két nap van, akkor már mindent látni fogok és mindent meg tudok nézni?


----------



## Dinus- (2010 Október 26)

Nekem még sok hozzászólás kell a húszhoz.


----------



## erika0601 (2010 Október 26)

Dinus- írta:


> Ha a 20 hozzászólás és a két nap van, akkor már mindent látni fogok és mindent meg tudok nézni?


 

elvileg igen. majd két nap múlva meglátom


----------



## Dinus- (2010 Október 26)

Egy hozzászólás


----------



## Dinus- (2010 Október 26)

ez még hosszú idő


----------



## Dinus- (2010 Október 26)

De már a felénél tartok.


----------



## Dinus- (2010 Október 26)

Bocsánat, hogy ilyeneket írok, de hamar meg szeretném, hogy legyen a 20 hozzászólás.


----------



## Dinus- (2010 Október 26)




----------



## Dinus- (2010 Október 26)




----------



## Dinus- (2010 Október 26)

!


----------



## Dinus- (2010 Október 26)

,


----------



## vargarobin (2010 Október 26)

*1*

látom jó sokan szeretnék gyorsan a 20 hozzászólást


----------



## Dinus- (2010 Október 26)

-


----------



## vargarobin (2010 Október 26)

nekem már megvan, már csak a 2 nap lejártát kell kivárnom


----------



## Dinus- (2010 Október 26)

18


----------



## vargarobin (2010 Október 26)

és már használhatom is teljes 100%-os hozzáférési joggal


----------



## Dinus- (2010 Október 26)

19


----------



## Dinus- (2010 Október 26)

20 kész! .)


----------



## Bumbuska (2010 Október 26)

szia Dinus!!

Hát én már jóval több mint 2 napja regiztem meg van a 20 hozzászólásom, de még nem tudok leszedni ill. megnézni. Lehet, hogy a 20 hozzászólástól indul a 2 nap  Na nem baj. Addig szórakoztatlak titeket illetve a többieket. Körülnézek a különböző fórumokon is.
Legyetek jók!! Majd még vissza kukkantok ide  Bejelöltem ezt a fórumot, hogy könnyen visszataláljak ide !!


----------



## Dinus- (2010 Október 26)

Vége! .)


----------



## erika0601 (2010 Október 26)

Dinus- írta:


> 20 kész! .)


 
azért nézd meg alaposan, mert állítólag a nem megfelelő hozzászólásokat "lefogyasztják" a moderátorok


----------



## Dinus- (2010 Október 26)

Majd kiderül! Azért jó lenne, ha minél előbb látnánk mindent!


----------



## erika0601 (2010 Október 26)

sziasztok, most megyek, valamit megpróbálok elszakadni a számítógéptől és ügyködni itthon a háztartásban is.
augusztusban eltörtem a bokámat, mos itthon gyógyulgatok, a héten nem kell mennem gyógytornára sem. a 100-as jogsihoz még hátra van néhány hsz. de van rá még két napom, addig csak összejön. további szép napot nektek.


----------



## Bumbuska (2010 Október 26)

erika0601 írta:


> azért nézd meg alaposan, mert állítólag a nem megfelelő hozzászólásokat "lefogyasztják" a moderátorok



Hát nem tudod, mert én igyekeztem kerek mondatokat írni..... mégsem tudok semmit csinálni....:9:


----------



## erika0601 (2010 Október 26)

Bumbuska írta:


> Hát nem tudod, mert én igyekeztem kerek mondatokat írni..... mégsem tudok semmit csinálni....:9:


 
nna még sem tudok elszakadni  
talán kérdezd meg anyókától, hogy mi lehet a probléma


----------



## Bumbuska (2010 Október 26)

erika0601 írta:


> ....augusztusban eltörtem a bokámat, mos itthon gyógyulgatok, a héten nem kell mennem gyógytornára sem.........további szép napot nektek.


Vigyázz magadra és neked is / nektek is szép napot!


----------



## Epoxy06 (2010 Október 26)

1


----------



## Epoxy06 (2010 Október 26)

2


----------



## Epoxy06 (2010 Október 26)

3


----------



## Epoxy06 (2010 Október 26)

4


----------



## Epoxy06 (2010 Október 26)

5


----------



## Epoxy06 (2010 Október 26)

6


----------



## Epoxy06 (2010 Október 26)

7


----------



## Epoxy06 (2010 Október 26)

8


----------



## Epoxy06 (2010 Október 26)

9


----------



## Epoxy06 (2010 Október 26)

10


----------



## Epoxy06 (2010 Október 26)

11


----------



## Epoxy06 (2010 Október 26)

12


----------



## Epoxy06 (2010 Október 26)

13


----------



## Epoxy06 (2010 Október 26)

14


----------



## Epoxy06 (2010 Október 26)

15


----------



## Epoxy06 (2010 Október 26)

16


----------



## Epoxy06 (2010 Október 26)

17


----------



## Epoxy06 (2010 Október 26)

18


----------



## Epoxy06 (2010 Október 26)

19


----------



## Epoxy06 (2010 Október 26)

20


----------



## Epoxy06 (2010 Október 26)

21


----------



## csaszy10 (2010 Október 26)

1


----------



## csaszy10 (2010 Október 26)

3


----------



## csaszy10 (2010 Október 26)

4


----------



## csaszy10 (2010 Október 26)

9


----------



## csaszy10 (2010 Október 26)

10


----------



## csaszy10 (2010 Október 26)

11


----------



## csaszy10 (2010 Október 26)

12


----------



## csaszy10 (2010 Október 26)




----------



## csaszy10 (2010 Október 26)

14


----------



## csaszy10 (2010 Október 26)

15


----------



## csaszy10 (2010 Október 26)

16


----------



## csaszy10 (2010 Október 26)

17


----------



## csaszy10 (2010 Október 26)

18 :-(


----------



## csaszy10 (2010 Október 26)

19 :-/


----------



## csaszy10 (2010 Október 26)

20


----------



## Zsóka39 (2010 Október 26)

Én is meg próbálom. 
Ez 1.


----------



## Zsóka39 (2010 Október 26)

Ez 2.


----------



## Zsóka39 (2010 Október 26)

Most 3.


----------



## Zsóka39 (2010 Október 26)

Ha jól tudom 4 jön.


----------



## Zsóka39 (2010 Október 26)

nem hagytam ki az elő osztályt szóval jöhet az 5.


----------



## Zsóka39 (2010 Október 26)

Talán 6?


----------



## Zsóka39 (2010 Október 26)

Tán 7?


----------



## Zsóka39 (2010 Október 26)

Vagy a 8-át


----------



## Zsóka39 (2010 Október 26)

9 Kis Ferenc


----------



## Zsóka39 (2010 Október 26)

10 tiszta víz


----------



## Zsóka39 (2010 Október 26)

11 meg meg issza


----------



## Zsóka39 (2010 Október 26)

12 .én születtem


----------



## Zsóka39 (2010 Október 26)

13 a szerencse számom


----------



## Zsóka39 (2010 Október 26)

14-én volt az esküvőm


----------



## Zsóka39 (2010 Október 26)

15 éves a kisebbik fiam


----------



## Zsóka39 (2010 Október 26)

Mindjárt 16


----------



## Zsóka39 (2010 Október 26)

17 jön


----------



## Zsóka39 (2010 Október 26)

Nagyobbik fiam 18


----------



## Zsóka39 (2010 Október 26)

De mindjárt 19


----------



## Zsóka39 (2010 Október 26)

És itt a vége fuss el véle. Itt a 20


----------



## laati2 (2010 Október 26)

*+1*

Csak most látom milyen kicsi a világ! Valahol a tulsó parton találkozunk...


----------



## laati2 (2010 Október 26)

Átjutunk a túlsó partra
Ura kezdjük,mindig újra
Társaink mind elmaradtak
Elvesztettük csillagunkat


----------



## laati2 (2010 Október 26)

*+1*

Átjutunk a túlsó partra
Újra kezdjük,mindig újra
Társaink mind elmaradtak
Elvesztettük csillagunkat


----------



## laati2 (2010 Október 26)

Percek lopják az idődet
Vársz örökre eltűnőket
Fellöknek és eléd állnak
Vesztesekre nem vigyáznak


----------



## laati2 (2010 Október 26)

Emeld fel a fejed és fuss tovább
A foga között senki nem visz át
Aki itt esik el azt könnyen eltapossák


----------



## laati2 (2010 Október 26)

A fejedben már megint hallod
Az üldöző régi hangot
Fuss tovább a többivel
Mert egymagadban elveszel


----------



## laati2 (2010 Október 26)

Kezed gyengül,lábad fárad
Vesztesekre nem vigyáznak
Kapaszkodj az én hátamra
Átjutunk a túlsó partra


----------



## Robi Kriszti (2010 Október 26)

Valószínűleg ez lesz az 1ik legjobb fórum, mihelyt megszerzem a 20. hozzászólást. xD


----------



## iza27 (2010 Október 26)

hi


----------



## iza27 (2010 Október 26)

14


----------



## laati2 (2010 Október 26)

Zúg,rohan a tenger fut a széllel és a part is távol már
De valahol halkan szól egy dallam a zene hangja hozzám száll.


----------



## klood (2010 Október 26)

rece


----------



## iza27 (2010 Október 26)

15


----------



## laati2 (2010 Október 26)

Mindig lesz egy hely, ahol még sosem jártam
Úgy hív-hív a másik part hová rég óta vágytam.
Oda futok a széllel ahol sohasem érsz el és ha kell útnak indulok 100-szor
Az a fontos mit érzek hisz azt sohasem nézem,mert a lelkem egy nyugtalan vándor.


----------



## klood (2010 Október 26)

fice


----------



## klood (2010 Október 26)

bumm


----------



## laati2 (2010 Október 26)

Nincs vége az útnak jön egy új nap ami mindig mást ígér
És valahol halkan szól a dallam és tudom újra el kísér


----------



## klood (2010 Október 26)

nem másolat


----------



## laati2 (2010 Október 26)

Mindig lesz egy hely ahol még sosem jártam 
Úgy hív-hív a másik part hová rég óta vágytam
Oda futok a széllel ahol sohasem érsz el és ha kell útnak indulok 100-szor
Az a fontos mit érzek hisz azt sohasem nézem ,mert a lelkem egy nyugtalan
vándor.


----------



## iza27 (2010 Október 26)

fice


----------



## klood (2010 Október 26)

eredeti gondolatok


----------



## klood (2010 Október 26)

csak tőlem


----------



## klood (2010 Október 26)

mindenkinek


----------



## klood (2010 Október 26)

fogyasszátok


----------



## iza27 (2010 Október 26)

vers


----------



## dorina99 (2010 Október 26)

szuper jó az ötlet!!



sch.szilvia írta:


> Ami hóspray vehető a boltokban azt könnyű az ablakokról lemosni?



Szia! Nekem még nem volt gondom a lemosásával.

Nem tudtok véletlenül valami könnyen elkészíthető téli ajtódíszt? Nincs nagy kézügyességem, de szeretek kreatívkodni


----------



## klood (2010 Október 26)

egészséggel


----------



## anyus10 (2010 Október 26)

szép napot mindenkinek


----------



## klood (2010 Október 26)

sallallaaaa


----------



## klood (2010 Október 26)

neked is anyus


----------



## klood (2010 Október 26)

tizencettő


----------



## laati2 (2010 Október 26)

Lépj ki a partra
Mint vihar elõtt a csend
Írd a porba
Hogy mit jelent
A kétség, mi feszít
Mint gátat ostromló ár
Kérdésed a titkomra
Választ nem talál…


----------



## iza27 (2010 Október 26)

nekem tetszik


----------



## laati2 (2010 Október 26)

Sétálj az aranyhídon át…


----------



## klood (2010 Október 26)

már nem esik az eső BPn


----------



## anyus10 (2010 Október 26)

nem igazán boldogulok még itt


----------



## laati2 (2010 Október 26)

A folyó beszél elõttünk
Mély árkot tör a porban
Látod egyre messzebb úszik
A másik oldal
Tisztán értem szavát
De nem mesélek
Soha ne tudd
Hogy a túlsó parton élek…


----------



## klood (2010 Október 26)

de dugó az van


----------



## iza27 (2010 Október 26)

még 2


----------



## laati2 (2010 Október 26)

Órám lejárt, tova tűnt az életem,
Száz hű barát, künn az ültetvényeken,
Ott várnak rám, ahol minden szép és jó,
És hívogatnak csöndesen: "Jöjj Ol' Black Joe!"
Ó, megyek, már megyek,
Hajam hamvas, mint a hó,
S már hívogatnak csendesen: "Jöjj Ol' Black Joe!"


----------



## laati2 (2010 Október 26)

Miért sírok hát? Szívem megnyugvásra vár,
Szép ifjúság, soha nem jössz vissza már.
Vár rám az éj, s halkan cseng a tiszta szó,
Már hívogatnak csöndesen: "Jöjj Ol' Black Joe!"
Ó, megyek, már megyek,
Hajam hamvas, mint a hó,
S már hívogatnak csendesen: "Jöjj Ol' Black Joe!"


----------



## anyus10 (2010 Október 26)

lehet néha hülyeséget csinálok


----------



## laati2 (2010 Október 26)

Mind sírba hull, aki itt örült velem, 
Lányok, fiúk, akik ültek térdemen,
Túl a folyón, vár egy part - oly biztató,
Ott hívogatnak csöndesen: "Jöjj Ol' Black Joe!"
Ó, megyek, már megyek,
Hajam hamvas, mint a hó,
S már hívogatnak csendesen: "Jöjj Ol' Black Joe!"


----------



## klood (2010 Október 26)

ákombákom


----------



## klood (2010 Október 26)

és bákom ákom


----------



## klood (2010 Október 26)

négy okosság kéne még


----------



## klood (2010 Október 26)

de nincsen itten már kenyér


----------



## anyus10 (2010 Október 26)

laati2!szépek az idézeteid


----------



## iza27 (2010 Október 26)

" Gyereket akarni igen nagy elhatározás. Ilyenkor dönt úgy az ember, hogy élete végéig a testén kívül dobogjon a szíve."
Elizabeth Stone


----------



## klood (2010 Október 26)

se kányér


----------



## klood (2010 Október 26)

ennyi mára


----------



## anyus10 (2010 Október 26)

megint esik az eső


----------



## anyus10 (2010 Október 26)

és hideg is van


----------



## laati2 (2010 Október 26)

Öreg ember ez a Mississippi,
Öreg ember, aki mindent lát,
Mennyi bánat súlyos terhét viszi,
Gyapotföldek végtelenjén át.

Álmos folyó, te lusta folyó,
Te mindent tudó, de mit sem mondó,
Te két part között
Csak csendben csorogsz tovább.

A szürke habod csak nézi, ahogy
A föld szívéből kihajt a gyapot,
Míg két part között
Te csendben csorogsz tovább.

Melletted az emberek
Élnek és halnak és küzdenek,
Négert csak munka vár,
S egy kis italért rögtön börtön jár.

Fáradt vagyok, mit ér az egész,
A munka nehéz, a bérem kevés,
S te álmos folyó 
Csak csendben csorogsz tovább...

Fehér ember fehér házban lakik,
Én egy csöpp kis kunyhót sem kapok,
Fehér úrnak pénze is van dugig,
Én meg jó, ha olykor alhatok.

Nem tudom, mért fáj ez úgy,
Csak azt tudom, hogy nincs kiút.
Annyit ér az életem,
Mint vállam és a két kezem.

Vigyél innen messze Mississippi,
Ahol nincsen szolga, nincsen úr,
Mutasd meg a szabad tenger vízét,
Hol a kínom végleg elcsitul.

Álmos folyó, te lusta folyó,..


----------



## bubi12 (2010 Október 26)

Az erőfeszítés csak akkor nyeri el méltó jutalmát, ha ez ember semmiképp sem adja fel.” (*Napoleon Hill*)


----------



## anyus10 (2010 Október 26)

azt hiszem kezdek valamit kapisgálni


----------



## bubi12 (2010 Október 26)

“Ha a lehetőség nem kopogtat be hozzád, csinálj magadnak egy ajtót.”
(*Milton Berle*)


----------



## anyus10 (2010 Október 26)

lépésről lépésre


----------



## bubi12 (2010 Október 26)

“Az optimista két garassal a zsebében is úr. A pesszimista tele páncélszekrénnyel is senki.” (*André Kostolany*)


----------



## anyus10 (2010 Október 26)

lassan előre


----------



## mikicica0207 (2010 Október 26)

*Sziasztok!*

Én is szeretném gyorsan összeszedni a 20 hozzászólást, remélem, nem zavarok túlságosan!


----------



## bubi12 (2010 Október 26)

“A negatív gondolkodás határt szab a teljesítménynek. Ha viszont ezt megfordítjuk, akkor a lehetetlen hirtelen nagyon is elérhetővé válik.”
(*Amby Burfoot*)


----------



## mikicica0207 (2010 Október 26)

2


----------



## bubi12 (2010 Október 26)

Szia Mikicica!


----------



## mikicica0207 (2010 Október 26)

3


----------



## anyus10 (2010 Október 26)

“Nagyra becsülöm azt a barátom, aki időt talál számomra a naptárában, de még jobban szeretem azt, aki elő sem veszi a naptárát, ha rólam van szó.”


----------



## bubi12 (2010 Október 26)

Én is azon fáradozom.


----------



## bubi12 (2010 Október 26)

“Gyógyszerekre nincs mindig szükség, de a gyógyulásba vetett hitre igen.” (*Norman Cousins*)


----------



## anyus10 (2010 Október 26)

“Tanuld meg a játékszabályokat aztán már csak játszanod kell - persze mindenkinél jobban.” (*Albert Einstein*)


----------



## mikicica0207 (2010 Október 26)

Szia Bubi!


----------



## bubi12 (2010 Október 26)

“Vagy találunk ott utat, vagy építünk egyet.” (*Hannibal*)


----------



## anyus10 (2010 Október 26)

“Az ember nem vágyik mindig feladatra. Létezik olyan, hogy szent tétlenség, annak megművelése, melyet mindeddig szégyenteljesen elhanyagoltunk.” (*George MacDonald*)


----------



## bubi12 (2010 Október 26)

“Amikor olyan messzire mentél, hogy képtelen lennél még egy lépést megtenni, csak fele olyan messzire jutottál, mint amennyire képes vagy.”
(*grönlandi közmondás*)


----------



## anyus10 (2010 Október 26)

“A legtöbb, amit gyerekeinknek adhatunk: gyökerek és szárnyak.” (*Goethe*)


----------



## bubi12 (2010 Október 26)

“Célozd meg a Holdat! Még ha elhibázod is, a csillagok közt landolsz.” (*Les Brown*)


----------



## anyus10 (2010 Október 26)

14


----------



## bubi12 (2010 Október 26)

“Ha azt szeretnéd, hogy a dolgok valóban megváltozzanak, más gondolatokra van szükséged.” (*Abraham Hicks*)


----------



## laati2 (2010 Október 26)

Székely miatyánk

Mi atyánk ki a mennyekben vagy
Kitõl jön élet és halál,
Hívó szavunk Tehozzád szárnyal,
És vigaszra csak ott talál. 
Nagyobbak voltunk minden népnél,
Ha meghalunk is, - úgy halunk,
Hogy az egész föld minden népe
Megkönnyezi ravatalunk. 
A Te neved megszenteltessék,
E nép, mindig benned bízott,
Te székely Isten, félünk Téged,
Bár sújtva sújt ostorod. 
Atyánk, bár itt van a halálunk,
Büszke lelkünk nem kesereg,
Bár - sorsunk meg nem érdemeltük,
Megszenteltessék a Neved. 
Oh, jöjjön el a te országod,
Add, hogy még boldogok legyünk,
Add, hogy még egyszer ránk nézzen
A mi szent Hargita hegyünk. 
Add, hogy még egyszer legyen boldog
Székelyhon minden hû fia,
Add, hogy még felvirradjon egyszer
Ez a bús gyászos éjszaka. 
A Te akaratod legyen meg,
Hogy ha már minket elhagyál,
Ha fohászunk már meg nem hallod,
Ha a sorsunk egy hõs halál. 
De engedd meg, hogy kis fiunknak,
Kiért a szívünk vérezett,
Virradjon Erdély hegyein,
Egy dicsõ, székely kikelet. 
Ne vígy minket a kísértésbe,
Ne higgyük, hogy hiába volt,
Hogy annyi szörnyû ütközetben
Mindíg csak székely vére folyt. 
Ne add, hogy Benned is csalódjunk,
Ne add, hogy ne higgyünk Neked,
Nem lehet az Istenünk,
Hogy Te, cserben hagytad népedet. 
Tiéd lesz a hatalom, dicsõség,
Ki belénk oltád a hitet,
Amely belénk, múltunkban bízó,
S jövõnk szülõ reményt vetett. 
A mi lelkünk nemesebb, büszkébb,
Merészebb, mint más népeké,
Vállaljuk ami lehetetlen,
Mert felnézünk a Nap felé. 
Tanuljatok ti földi népek,
Érezzétek csak egyszer azt,
Ami most elgyötört lelkünkbõl,
A sír szélén is, reményt fakaszt. 
Éreznétek a szent hitet,
Mit minden hû székely szív dobog
Éreznétek, s megértenétek,
Hogy a székely csak gyõzni fog. 
Gyõzünk! Ha nem mi - unokáink.
Mi szépen, csendben meghalunk,
Mert tudjuk, egyszer még
Felharsan Erdély szent hegyein dalunk. 
S bár mi szívünk szent keservével,
Egy jég világban megfagyunk.
Hiszünk most! és hiszünk - mindörökké
Ámen. Mi Székelyek vagyunk.


----------



## bubi12 (2010 Október 26)

Tetszenek az idézeteid Anyus.


----------



## anyus10 (2010 Október 26)

Egy élő embert tudj szeretni,
s addig hagyd a holtakat.


----------



## bubi12 (2010 Október 26)

“Amikor azt mondod: ‘Feladom!’, gondolj arra, hogy ilyenkor másvalaki azt mondja: ‘Egek, micsoda lehetőség!” (*H. Jackson Brown*)


----------



## iza27 (2010 Október 26)

és pá


----------



## bubi12 (2010 Október 26)

“Amit a cél elérésével kapunk közel sem olyan fontos, mint amivé válunk, amíg azt elérjük.” (*Zig Ziglar*)


----------



## anyus10 (2010 Október 26)

köszi bubi10


----------



## bubi12 (2010 Október 26)

Leegyszerűsítve a világot kétféleképpen szemlélhetjük:

A világ egy nagy káosz.
A világ jól van úgy, ahogy van.


----------



## bubi12 (2010 Október 26)

Szívesen


----------



## anyus10 (2010 Október 26)

“A barátság az égvilágon semmit nem követel, kivéve egyvalamit: őszinteséget. Csak ezt az egyet, de ez nem kevés.” (*Ingmar Bergman*)


----------



## bubi12 (2010 Október 26)

“Jó dolog, ha néha minden támaszték kidől alólunk. Ilyenkor láthatjuk, hogy mi kő a talpunk alatt, és mi homok.” (*Madeleine L’Engle*)


----------



## bubi12 (2010 Október 26)

“Amikor a változás szelei fújnak, a kétkedők falakat húznak föl, az optimisták pedig vitorlákat.”


----------



## anyus10 (2010 Október 26)

“Az igaz barát nem az, aki meghív egy drága ebédre, hanem az, aki halkan odaszól, hogy beragadt a fogad közé egy darab káposzta.”


----------



## bubi12 (2010 Október 26)

“Egy pesszimista minden lehetőségben látja a nehézséget; egy optimista minden nehézségben meglátja a lehetőséget.” (*Winston Churchill*)


----------



## bubi12 (2010 Október 26)

“Jobb, ha felkészülten hiába várjuk a lehetőségeket, mint ha a lehetőség készületlenül talál.” (*Whitney Young*)


----------



## anyus10 (2010 Október 26)

*A barátság kertje*

A barátságot mondhatjuk egy kertnek,​ melybe sok-sok kis magot elültethetsz.​ Kedvesség és nevetés a locsolás,​ s a szeretet lesz a kinyíló virág.​ Türelem, megértés, gyengéd figyelem​ napsütésnél jobban melegítenek,​ Így nem hervad a szeretet virága,​ s aki ültette, örökké csodálja.​ “Baráthoz akkor fordulunk,​ Ha kell aki felvidítson.​ A barátot nagyra tartjuk,​ Hiszen kincs, nem holmi limlom.​


----------



## bubi12 (2010 Október 26)

Ez meglenne, viszlát!


----------



## anyus10 (2010 Október 26)

“Három hűséges barát létezik - egy öreg feleség, egy öreg kutya és a készpénz.” (*Benjamin Franklin*)


----------



## anyus10 (2010 Október 26)

szia bubi12!további szép estét neked


----------



## laati2 (2010 Október 26)

Homérosz: Odüsszeia (lerövidítve)

Első ének

A történet kezdetén Odüsszeusz már hazaindult Trójából, sok országot bejárt, nagy kalandokon esett már át, társait azonban elvesztette és őt Kalüpszó nimfa ejtette fogságba. Az istenek mind megkönyörültek már rajta, egyedül Poszeidón gyűlölte, amiért fiát, a küklopszot megölte. Míg Poszeidón az aithiopoknál töltötte idejét, a többi halhatatlan Zeusz palotájába érkezett gyűlésre. Itt hosszas beszéd után megegyeztek, hogy Poszeidónnak ideje dühét csillapítania, hisz az összes égi akaratával mégse szegülhet szembe. Hermészt, a hírnököt elküldték a nimfához, hogy eressze a hőst szabadon, Athéné pedig Ithakába sietett, hogy Odüsszeusz fiának, Télemakhosznak erőt öntsön a szívébe.

Ithaka

Bizony szüksége is volt szegény Télemakhosznak erőre és kitartásra, hisz házát kérők serege árasztotta el, kiknek céljuk az volt, hogy Odüsszeusz feleségének, Pénelopeiának a kezét maguk számára megnyerjék. Az asszony döntése azonban lassú volt, ezért naphosszat ott lebzseltek-élősködtek, minek köszönhetően a ház készletei rohamosan kimerültek. Ezen mérgelődött Télemakhosz, s apját hívta gondolatban segítségül, amikor Athéné inkognitóban megérkezett. Az istennő Mentészként, evezős Taphosz uraként mutatkozik be. Félrevonul a ház urával, s elmondja a fiúnak, hogy a ház ura érzése szerint nemsokára hazatér. Tanácsokkal is ellátja, hogy űzze el a kérőket, hívjon holnapra gyűlést össze, valamint, hogy utazzon el Püloszba, hol az isteni Nesztórt, majd Spártába, hol a szőke hajú Meneláoszt kérdezze apja sorsa felől. Pallasz ezután sietősen távozik, és a fiú megsejti, hogy nem földi halandóval volt dolga. Megnyugtatja anyját, a kérőket gyűlésbe hívja, aznap este azonban még velük mulat. Éjjel szobájában szíjjal feszíti meg a reteszt, és jövendőbeli utazásán gondolkozik.

Második ének

Ithaka

Hajnal jöttével Odüsszeusz szeretett fiúsarja gyűlésre hívja az akhájokat, és oda siet maga is. Isteni bájjal felkenve foglalt helyet apja trónusán, szemek tucatjai akadtak meg rajta. A nép színe előtt szólítja fel a kérőket, hogy hagyják el immár szülői házát, ne pusztítsák immár vagyonát. Szép szavú beszéde, hasztalan kesergése sem tudja azonban meghatni a más kenyerén élőket. Ezek anyja bűneit hozzák fel mentségül, ugyanis Pénelopeia három évvel ezelőtt egy halotti leplet kezdett fonni, amit esténként mindig visszabontott. A kérőket azzal hazudtolta, hogy akkor fog ismét nászra lépni, ha a művet befejezte. 3 év múltán végül sikerült leleplezniük, de döntésre még így se jutott. Télemakhosz és ellenfelei sajnos nem tudnak megegyezni, ezért Zeusz két sasmadarat küld intő jelnek. Halitherész Masztoridész, az agg jós ennek láttán megjövendöli Odüsszeusz visszatértét, a gőgős akhájok azonban ügyet sem vetnek szavára. Télemakhosz megfogalmazza vágyát, hogy Püloszba hajózik hírek kitudása végett, de megállapodásra ezután se jutottak, így a tanácsot kénytelen-kelletlen feloszlatták.
Odüsszeusz isteni fia a tengerhez vonult keseregni, itt azonban újólag erőt önt belé Athéné, természetesen nem saját alakjában. Ezután Athéné Télemakhosz alakjában járva a várost, hajót és kísérőket szerzett, a fiú pedig apja házába indult. Itt a kérők nem túl szívélyes fogadtatása közepette tette meg úti előkészületeit, titkába egyedül egy anyót avatott be, de előtte megeskette, hogy anyjának 12 napig nem fog beszélni útjáról. Athéné bűbájt bocsátott az akhájokra, így a kis csapat békében távozhatott a városból.

Harmadik ének

Pülosz

Az utazók Pülosz fövenyére érkeznek, ahol az emberek éppen bikaáldozatot mutatnak be Poszeidónnak. Athéné és Télemakhosz odamennek Nesztórhoz, az itteni királyhoz, aki felszólítja őket, hogy vegyenek részt a szertartáson. Ez persze elég furcsa helyzet az inkognitóban lévő Athénének, hisz istentársának kell áldoznia, de az istennő végigjátssza szerepét. Télemakhosz ezután felfedi kilétét és utazása célját, valamint apja sorsa felől érdeklődik. Nesztór király elmeséli, mint vált sokfelé a görög sereg a trójai diadal után, szót ejt saját és Meneláosz hazatértéről, más hősökről is sokat megtudunk. Odüsszeusz útjáról azonban semmi híre, ezért azt tanácsolja jóeszű Télemakhosznak, látogassa meg Meneláosz spártai királyt, aki hajóival a fél világot bejárta. A bagolyszemű sas képében távozik, Télemakhoszt pedig Nesztór látja vendégül estére. Reggel ököráldozatot mutatnak be az istennőnek, majd Odüsszeusz fiúsarja Nesztór egyik fiának társaságában kocsin Spártába indul.

Negyedik ének

Lakedaimón (Spárta)

Meneláosz király éppen lánya és Akhilleusz fiának lakodalmán tartózkodik, feleségével, Helénével együtt. Eteóneusz, a király fegyvernöke fogadja a vendégeket, akik megmosakodnak, majd belépnek az uralkodó termébe, s mellette foglalnak helyet. A háziúr parancsára először elfogyasztják étküket, s csak utána fognak beszédhez. Télemakhosz ajkáról csodálkozó megjegyzés röppen el a hallatlan gazdagság láttán, amit a tulajdonos is meghall. Ennek hatására elmondja, hogy semmit sem ér ez a sok kincs, hisz oly sok barátja halt keserű halált az elmúlt időben, hogy szíve már semminek sem örülhet. Közben Odüsszeusz nevét is megemlíti, aminek hallatán annak fia elsírja magát, így félig le is leplezi kilétét. Felelevenítik a múlt eseményeit, s rövidesen a másik két férfi is elsírja magát. Szép Heléné azonban búűző szert szór italukba, amitől elfelejtik bánatukat. Így is történt, ezután pedig nyugovóra tértek, hogy a társalgást másnap kipihenten folytathassák. Meneláosz a következő történetet meséli el: “Egyiptom földjéről hazatérőben, éppen Pharosz szigete mellett vesztegelt, mert az istenek nem adtak szelet a vitorlák alá. Már az éhhalál kerülgette őket, amikor Eidotheé istennő segítségére sietett. Azt tanácsolta neki, hogy ejtse foglyul Próteuszt, a tengeri vént, aki mellesleg az ő apja. Ő majd elmondja, hogy engesztelheti ki az isteneket. A király meg is fogadta a tanácsot, s társaival fókának öltözve elkapták a vént. Rövid tusa után az megadta magát, és válaszolt a kérdésekre. Itt tudta meg Meneláosz, hogy Odüsszeuszt Kalüpszó nimfa tartja fogva, aki nem tud hazatérni hajó és társak nélkül. A király ezután kiengesztelte az isteneket, és visszatért Spártába.” A háziúr így fejezte be történetét, majd felszólítja Télemakhoszt, hogy vendégeskedjen még 12 napig nála. A fiú azonban nem akarja várakoztatni társait, ezért gazdag ajándékok kíséretében visszatér Püloszba.

Ithaka

Ithakában közben rájönnek Télemakhosz eltűnésére, s a kérők merényletet terveznek ellene. Elképzelésük szerint a szamoszi szorosban csapnának le rá hazatérőben. Medón azonban kihallgatta őket és elmondta Pénelopeiának a fenyegető híreket. Az asszony egészen kétségbeesik, hisz fia elutaztának hírét és a készülődő merénylet hírét egyszerre tudja meg. Athénéhez fohászkodik segítségért, aki meg is hallgatja kérését. Nehezen jött álmában az istennő parancsára húga jelenik meg, aki megnyugtatja, fiát a bagolyszemű fogja megvédeni.

Ötödik ének

Olümposz

Az istenek -Poszeidón kivételével- újra tanácsba gyűlnek. Itt Athéné ismét sürgeti Odüsszeusz ügyének rendezését. Így tehát elküldik az isteni hírnököt Kalüpszó nimfához, hogy eressze már végre foglyát szabadon. Az istenek akarata szerint a hősnek tutajon kell elhagynia a szigetet.

Kalüpszó nimfa szigete

Hermész megérkezik a gyönyörű szigetre, és felszólítja az istennőt, engedje el rabját. A nimfa meglehetősen dühbe gurul emiatt, de kénytelen engedelmeskedni Zeusz akaratának. Odüsszeusz 4 nap alatt tutajt épít, és az ötödik napon ezen elhagyja a szigetet az istennő által ajándékozott elemózsia kíséretében. Az út tizenhetedik napján megpillantja a földet, Poszeidón viszont vihart bocsát rá, amiben kis híján életét veszti. Leukotheé halandóból lett istennő azonban megsajnálja, és ajándékul egy fátylat ad neki. Amikor hősünk tutaja szétesik, leveti ruháját, ezt csavarja teste köré, és így úszik két napig a szárazföld felé. A part menti sziklákon majdnem összezúzza testét, de végül Athéné segedelmével sikerül egy folyó torkolatában kiúsznia. A fátylat visszadobja a tengerbe, hisz így kérte az istennő, ő pedig avarba burkolózik a lombok alatt, s elnyomja az álom.

Hatodik ének


A phaiákok földjén

Miközben hősünk álmát alussza a lombosban, Athéné egy lány alakjában megjelenik az itteni király, Alkinoosz lányának álmában. Azt tanácsolja neki, hogy másnap vigye el mosni ruháit a mosógödrökhöz, mert közeleg házasságának napja, amire tiszta öltözékkel kell készülni. A lány így is cselekszik reggel, és édesapja engedélyével két szolgálóleány kíséretében elindul egy szekéren. Kísérői segítségével elvégzi a munkát, ezután megfürdik a folyóban, és éhségét csillapítja. Ekkor ébred fel Odüsszeusz, s szemérmét ágakkal-levelekkel takargatva odamegy a lányokhoz. Megviselt külsejének köszönhetően a lányok értelemszerűen megijednek tőle, de Nauszikaá királylány erőt vesz magán, és szóba áll a jövevénnyel. Hamar rájön nemes származására, oltalmába fogadja, megfürdeti a folyóban, ruhát és ételt-italt ad neki. Azt azonban már nem engedi meg neki, hogy vele együtt menjen apja házába, tudniillik fél a rossz nyelvektől. Csak Athéné szent ligetéig vezeti el, itt kell megvárnia, míg a lány visszaér a palotába, s csak ezután indulhat el oda ő is. Előtte egy fohászt rebeg el istennőjéhez.

Hetedik ének

A phaiákok földjén

Nauszikaá visszatér apja házába, és visszavonult hálójába. Odüsszeusz ezután indul el céljához. Athéné egy hajadon képében vezeti el a díszes házhoz, valamint ködöt is bocsát rá, hogy a gőgős lakosok ne láthassák meg. Azt tanácsolja a hérosznak, hogy boruljon Árété királynő lába elé, így kérjen segítséget utazásához. A palota ércfalai és gyönyörűséges kertje ámulatba ejtik hősünket. Bámészkodva lépi át a ház kapuját. Még mindig nem láthatja senki, csak akkor foszlik le róla a láthatatlanság, amikor az úrnő lábát átöleli. Érthető módon először nagyon meglepődnek, aztán étellel-itallal kínálják vendégüket. Odüsszeusz beszámol utazásának végső részéről, sőt még a királylányt is tisztázza az alól, hogy nem személyesen vezette a vendéget a házba. Azt mondja, hogy ő akarta ezt így, nehogy a király megharagudjon. Alkinoosz biztosítja róla, hogy minden segítséget meg fog adni neki a hazatérésre. Rövid idő múlva aludni térnek.

Nyolcadik ének

A phaiákok földjén

Alkinoosz gyűlésbe hívja a phaiákokat, hogy vendégük támogatásáról tanácskozzanak. Ebben Athéné is segít, ugyanis hírnök képében járja a várost. Ráadásul isteni bájt hint Odüsszeuszra, amiért is a nép nagyon megbámulja szép alakját. A gyűlésen elhatározzák, hogy egy bárkát és ötvenkét derék ifjút adnak a vendég mellé az útra. Majd visszatérnek a palotába, ahol lakoma közben Démodokosz lantos zenél, aki ugyan vak, de gyönyörűen tud muzsikálni. A dalnok Odüsszeusz és Akhilleusz viszályáról zeng ódát, ami megríkatja hősünket. Ezt azonban csak a király veszi észre. Az étkezés után a piactérre mennek, ahol versenyeket rendeznek diszkoszvetésben, birkózásban, ugrásban és futásban. Az ifjak Odüsszeuszt is megkérdezik, nincs-e kedve játszani, ő azonban szeretne távol maradni a részvételtől. Emiatt Eurüalosz csúnya sértést vág fejéhez, amiért Odüsszeusz szívében keserű harag gyúl. Megfogja a legnehezebb diszkoszt, és olyan messzire hajítja, amennyire senki se tudta. Majd harci erényeiről zengedezik egy sort, de eddigre már csillapul dühe. A király táncot rendeztet, amelyben fiai a főszereplők. Hősünk megdicséri az ifjak tánctudását, amiért Alkinoosz gazdagon megajándékoztatja a többi phaiák fejedelemmel egyetemben. Eurüalosz egy ezüstmarkolatú kardot ajánl fel neki engesztelésül. Este a bajnokot megfürdetik, egy szép ládába pakolják kapott holmiját, amire ő maga köt különleges csomót. Később újra a dalnok énekét hallgatják Trójáról, amin újra elsírja magát. A király ekkor megkéri, hogy feddje fel végre kilétét, lakhelyét és utazása történetét.
(Megjegyzés: érdemes megfigyelni, hogy akkoriban a vendéglátás szokásai mennyire mások voltak, és hogy mi ma mennyire bizalmatlanok vagyunk vendégeinkkel az ókori görögökhöz képest.)

Kilencedik ének

Odüsszeusz kalandjai- Küklopeia

Odüsszeusz részletesen bemutatkozik házigazdáinak, majd nekikezd viszontagságos kalandjait elbeszélni. Miután társaival Tróját elhagyták, a kikón nép Iszmarosz országába vetette őket a szél, amit bizony rendesen feldúltak. Katonái azonban rendesen lerészegedtek, így az ellentámadásba lendülő ellenség rendet vágott soraik között. Hősünk megmaradt társaival hajókon hagyta el a vészterhes partokat. A kegyetlen sors a Küklópszok földje felé kergeti a hajóhadat. Itt először egy szép kis lakatlan szigeten kötnek ki, majd másnap Odüsszeusz egy hajóval és néhány társával a többieket hátrahagyva átutazik a szárazföldre. Az itt lakóknak ajándékul mézédes bort visznek, amit még a hadizsákmányként szereztek. Betérnek az egyik Küklópsz barlangjába, megcsodálják annak hatalmas méreteit, és fogyasztanak az itt található sajtokból. Hősünk 12 társat vitt magával, a többiek a hajón maradtak. Ők sürgetik, hogy inkább távozzanak, vezérük viszont beszélni óhajt a ház urával. Rövidesen haza is ér a hegyméretű óriás, a Küklópsz, akinek csak egy szeme van, és betereli juhait a barlangba, aminek szája elé egy óriási követ gördít. Odüsszeusz köszön neki, és a vendégszeretet és Zeusz nevében kéri, adjon nekik szállást éjszakára, sőt esetleg ajándékozza is meg őket. A Küklópsz csak nagyot nevet ezen, kijelenti, hogy isten neki nem parancsol, megöli hősünk két társát és elfogyasztja őket vacsorára. Leleményes Odüsszeusz szörnyen megharagszik emiatt, keserű könnyeket hullat, és azt fontolgatja, hogy álmában leszúrja-e az óriást. Utóbb erről lemond, mert így ők sem tudnák elgörgetni a követ a barlang elől, és éhen halnának. Inkább vár másnap reggelig. A szörny másik két társával reggelizik meg, kitereli nyáját, és visszagurítja a követ. Az emberek vezérük vezetésével kihegyeznek egy óriási karót, majd elrejtik az ürülékben. Amikor a Küklópsz este visszatér, megint ritkítja az emberállományt. Odüsszeusz borral kínálja meg, amitől az lerészegedik, és álomba merül. Odüsszeusz Senkise néven mutatkozik be neki. Az est folyamán az akhájok előveszik a nagy karót, és a Küklopsz szemébe szúrják. A szörny felüvölt, fajtársait hívja segítségül, akik azonban nem segítenek neki, hallván, hogy Senkise bántotta. Az óriás elmozdítja a sziklát, várva, hogy a görögök ki próbálnak majd menni, és akkor majd lecsap rájuk. Hősünk azonban nagy cselt eszel ki: juhok aljára kötözik magukat, így menekülnek meg. Az óriás így nem érzi kezével testüket. A vezér leoldozza társait az állatokról, és együtt a hajóba terelik a juhokat, majd tengerre szállnak. Innen próbál szócsatát vívni az egyszeművel, aki az élces szavakra sziklákkal válaszol. Szerencsére ezek nem tesznek kárt a hajóban, a szörny azonban apjához, Poszeidónhoz fohászkodik, hogy ne engedje megvakítóját hazatérni, és hogy veszítse el követőit is. Az akhájok visszatérnek a többiekhez, megsiratják társaikat és megosztoznak a zsákmányon, majd bárkára szállnak, és tovább mennek keserves útjukon.

Tizedik ének

Odüsszeusz kalandjai- Aiolié

Hősünk és társai Aiolié rézfallal övezett szigetére vetődnek Küklopeiából való távoztuk után. Itt Aiolosz Hippotadész él jómódban családjával, és egy hónapon keresztül vendéglik a messzi földről érkezett vándorokat. A háziúr nagy ajándékot ad Odüsszeusznak: egy tömlőbe zárja a süvöltő szeleket, melyek a bárka útját akadályozhatnák, egyedül a csendes Zephírt hagyja szabadon, így bocsátja az akhájokat útjukra. A segítségnek köszönhetően nagyszerűen haladnak hajóikkal. Már-már az otthoni föld partjait vélik látni, amikor borzalmas katasztrófa történik. Mialatt vezérük ugyanis elszundít a nagy fáradtságtól, a katonák irigységüktől eltelvén felbontják a tömlőt, mily ajándékot kaphatott uruk Aiolosztól. Ezzel azonban útjukra engedik a vad szeleket, amik felkorbácsolják a tengert és eltérítik a helyes irányból a flottát. Visszakerülnek Aioliéra, ahonnan azonban kiutasítják őket, mondván, az istenek akaratával ők sem dacolhatnak. Keseregve indultak innen útnak, majd a laisztrügonok honába érkeztek.

Télepülosz

A görögök küldöttséget menesztenek az itteni királyhoz. Ezt a földet azonban gonosz óriások lakják, királyuk megeszi a küldöttek egy részét, a nép pedig ember nagyságú kövekkel igyekszik elpusztítani az emberek flottáját. Meg kell hagyni, nem kevés sikerrel. Csak egyetlen bárka menekül meg a borzalmas kőzáporból, ezen -talán mondanunk sem kell- utazik hősünk is.

Aiaié

A bátor akhájok szomorúan kötnek ki egy ismeretlen szigeten. Letargiájukból Odüsszeusz rázza fel őket, aki egy szarvast ejt el dárdájával, amiből este nagy lakomát rendeznek. A megjavult hangulatot az rontja el újból, amikor vezérük kijelenti, követséget akar küldeni a sziget urához. Végül beleegyeznek, és sorsot húznak. Eszerint a menetet Eurülokhosz vezeti, Odüsszeusz pedig a hajónál marad. A földet egyébként Kirké istennő kormányozza, aki az embereket állattá szokta változtatni. Így járnak a görögök is, miután fogyasztanak a mérgezett ételekből, disznóvá lesznek. Egyedül Eurülokhosz tud elmenekülni, és ijedten újságolja el a hírt a többieknek. Odüsszeusz társai minden ellenkezése dacára elmegy kiszabadítani társait. Útközben Hermész látja el tanácsokkal, hogy állhat ellen a nimfa bájának. Ez sikerül is neki, minek következtében Kirké békét köt vele, szabadon engedi barátait, azaz visszaváltoztatja őket, majd egy évig vendégül látja őket. Távoztuk előtt közli a görögökkel, hogy az Alvilágba kell hajózniuk, azért, hogy találkozzanak egy nagy jós lelkével, aki majd elmondja nekik, mikor térhetnek haza. Céljuk mibenlététől rettegve kelnek útra a sokatjárt vándorok.

Tizenegyedik ének

Odüsszeusz kalandjai- Neküia

Hősünk bárkája immáron az Ókeanosz mély vizei fölött ringatózik. A kimmeriosz nép városát érintvén érik el céljukat, Hádész birodalmát. Itt partra futtatják hajóikat, majd gödröt ásnak, és különféle áldozatokat mutatnak be a holtaknak, többek között állatáldozatot is. Az árnyékléten tengődők csakhamar meg is jelennek, Odüsszeusz azonban visszatartja még őket a friss vértől. Addig nem kaphatnak belőle, amíg oda nem hívják Teiresziászt. Mialatt a jós odaérkezik, a vezér egyik katonájának lelkével beszél, aki még Kirké szigetén pusztult el egy szerencsétlen baleset következtében. A harcos azt kívánja urától, hogy az majd állítson neki méltó síremléket Aiaié szigetén. Ő ezt természetesen meg is ígéri. A jós csakhamar megérkezik és megízleli az élet nedűjét, ezután felvilágosítást ad a szerencsétlen görögnek. Megjövendöli neki hosszas, szenvedéssel teli bolyongását, mert Poszeidón isten dühös lett rá fia, a Küklopsz megvakításáért, sőt két lehetséges jövőt is felvázol előtte. Amennyiben nem bántják Héliosz teheneit, kevesebb bajjal is hazatérhetnek, míg ellenkező esetben Odüsszeusznak el kell veszítenie társait és még sokáig szenvednie. A bölcs beszél neki a kérők majdani elveszejtéséről is, valamint, hogy hazatérte után egy különleges országba kell zarándokolnia, és ott áldozatot bemutatnia. Az öreg többet nem hajlandó beszélni. Láertész fia ezután még édesanyja lelkével vált néhány szót az otthoniakról, majd Agamennóntól hallgatja meg tragikus történetét. Sok híres görög nővel is beszélget, majd Akhilleusszal is társalog. Végül megpillantja Héraklész árnyékalakját is, Aiászt is megpróbálja kiengesztelni, bár hasztalanul. Egy idő után hősünk joggal tartani kezd a holtak tömegétől, ezért inkább hajóra száll és itthagyja ezt a keserű vidéket.

Tizenkettedik ének

Odüsszeusz kalandjai- Aiaié

Odüsszeusz és csapata visszatér az Alvilágból Aiaié szigetére Kirké istennőhöz. Legelőször is elhamvasztják elesett társukat a fegyvereivel, majd nagy lakomát ülnek a nimfa honában. Később Kirké félrevonja hősünket, és felvázolja előtte a majdani útján található lehetséges veszélyeket. Először a Szirének sziklái mellett kell majd elhaladniuk, azonban aki meghallja éneküket, mindenképpen hozzájuk és ezzel vesztébe rohan. Ezután vagy Szkülla szörny szirtje alatt haladhatnak el, aki minden hajóról hat embert ragad el hat fejével, vagy más borzalmas utakat választhatnak. Mindenesetre Szkülla felé tűnik a “legbiztonságosabbnak”. Majd Héliosz teheneinek szigetére fognak érkezni, de ezekben kárt tenniük nem szabad, mert akkor nem várt veszedelmek zúdulhatnak nyakukba.
Másnap hajóra is szállnak a bátor utazók, s vezérük közli velük a jóslat Szirénekre vonatkozó részét. Védekezésképpen mindenkinek viaszt tömnek a fülébe, kivéve Odüsszeusznak, aki hallani akarja az igéző dalt, ezért az árbochoz kötözteti magát. Így is történik, Odüsszeusz hallva a gyönyörű éneket, el akarja oldoztatni magát, de társai a parancs értelmében csak még erősebben megkötözik. A veszély elmúltával persze eloldozzák, és a viaszt is kiszedik füleikből. Később Szkülla szirtjéhez érnek, hősünk elhatározza, elpusztítja a bestiát. Figyelmét azonban egy pillanatra eltereli egy felcsapó vízoszlop, és ezalatt a gonosz hat derék hajóst ragad a halálba. Odüsszeusz kénytelen tétlenül szemlélni barátai pusztulását. Rövid utazás után Héliosz teheneinek szigetére érnek, amit két nimfa őriz. Hősünk könyörög társainak, hogy ne kössenek ki ezen a szigeten, ők azonban nem hallgatnak szavára. Később bekövetkezik a legrosszabb is: Odüsszeusz távollétében az éhségtől elragadtatva lemészárolnak néhány tehenet élelemnyerési célzattal. Emiatt az istenek megdühödnek rájuk, és amikor továbbhajóznak, ronccsá törik bárkájukat. A vészt egyedül Odüsszeusz éli túl, aki fadarabokon hánykódva hihetetlen szerencsével újra átvergődik Szkülla bérce alatt, majd Kalüpszó nimfa szigetére vetődik. Hősünk itt fejezi be elbeszélését.

Tizenharmadik ének

A phaiákok földjén

A phaiákok illő pompával, áldozatokkal és ajándékokkal búcsúztatják a messzeföldről érkezett vándort, majd bárkát adnak alája és egy sólyom sebességével repítik haza Ithakába. Itt kiszállítják a hőst ajándékaival együtt, és visszatérnek honukba. Poszeidón azonban megharagszik rájuk és a városuk előtti szorosban kővé változtatja hajójukat, így sziklagyűrűbe zárja a várost. Alkinoosz és hívei áldozatot mutatnak be, hogy megengeszteljék a haragvó égieket.

Ithaka

Odüsszeusz először nem ismeri fel szülőföldjét, mert Athéné ködöt bocsátott szemére. Kétségbeesve fohászkodik Zeuszhoz, és kincseit számlálgatja. Nem ismeri fel a fiatal lányként arra sétáló istennőt, és azt a mesét találja ki, hogy Krétáról érkezett vándor. Athéné megmosolyogja furfangos híve cselfogásait, majd felfedi előtte kilétét. Ekkor Láertész fiúsarja természetesen felfedi lapjait, és illően köszönti az égilakót. Rövid diskurálás után a kincseket a nimfák barlangjába hordják és tanácskoznak. Eszerint Athéné Télemakhoszhoz indul, Odüsszeusz pedig hű kondásához, Eumaioszhoz. Előtte azonban az istennő elcsúfítja alakját, hogy ne ismerjék fel az otthoniak.

Tizennegyedik ének

Ithaka

Odüsszeusz tehát öregember képében keresi fel hű szolgálóját, és majdnem megjárja a vad kutyákkal, de végül a kondás megmenti karmaik közül. Szívesen fogadja, két malacot vág neki eleségnek. A beszélgetés gazdája felé terelődik, akit nagyon sirat a hű cseléd, és már teljesen lemondott viszontlátásról. Az öreg ugyan megjósolja, hogy az nemsokára haza fog térni, de a kondás nem hajlandó hinni neki. Panaszkodik viszont a kérőkre, akik minden vagyont felesznek, elpusztítanak. A vén előadja “élettörténetét”, ami persze teljesen eltér a valóságtól. Krétai hadvezérnek adja ki magát, aki hasztalan szeretne szülőföldjére visszatérni. Este megkerül a többi kondás is és egy szép nagy hízót áldoznak fel, ebből is vacsoráznak. Odüsszeusz még egy utolsó próbára állítja hű szolgálóját: köpenyt kér tőlük, és álmában valóban ráteríti a sajátját a jószívű kondás.

Tizenötödik ének

Lakedaimón

Athéné istennő Spártába siet, ahol felébreszti a szendergő Télemakhoszt. Közli vele, hogy ideje megtérnie hazájába, figyelmezteti a rá leső kérőkre, valamint részletes instrukcókkal látja el hazatértét illetően. Odüsszeusz sarja elbúcsúzik Meneláosztól, aki gazdag ajándékokkal bocsátja útjára, majd társával Pülosz felé fordul. Azonban még ezelőtt szép Heléné egy sas láttán megjósolja apja hazatértét. Püloszhoz érve Télemakhosz sietve hajóra száll, mert nem óhajt Nesztór miatt késedelmet szenvedni. Hajójára enged egy Argoszból érkezett Theoklümenosz nevű szökevényt, aki embert ölt, és egy jós fia. Amikor Ithakába érnek, Odüsszeusz sarja a kondáshoz siet először, míg társait útnak indítja a város felé.

Ithaka

Időközben Odüsszeusz újabb próbának veti alá hű szolgáját. Megjátssza, mintha a városba szeretne menni, mert kíváncsi, hogy marasztalják-e vajon, vagy örülnek, hogy szabadulhatnak tőle. A kondás természetesen nem kívánkozik a dölyfös kérők közé ereszteni. Hősünk szülei felől is tudakozódik, majd meghallgatja házigazdája élettörténetét. Eumaiosz igazából királyfi volt egy távoli országban, de gonosz emberek még kiskorában elrabolták onnan és eladták szolgának Láertésznek, Ithaka királyának. Azóta él itt szolgálóként, a sertésekre ügyelve.

Tizenhatodik ének

Ithaka

Télemakhosz belép a kondás kunyhójába, aki nagyon megörül a váratlan vendégnek. A gazda szól szolgájának, hogy menjen be a városba, és üzenje meg anyjának hazatértét. Eumaiosz így is cselekszik, és mialatt távol van Odüsszeuszt újra ifjúvá változtatja Athéné. Apa és fia hosszú idő után újra találkoznak, sokáig csak zokognak örömükben. Megbeszélik, miként fogják a gonosz kérőket elveszejteni. Mire a kondás visszaér, Odüsszeusz újra öregemberré változik vissza.
Közben visszatér a városba a kérők gyilkos hajója, amelynek utasai bosszankodnak tervük meghiúsultán. Újabb merényletet akarnak az isteni sarj ellen szőni, de a visszafogottabbak még csillapítják indulatukat.

Tizenhetedik ének

Ithaka

Télemakhosz visszatér palotájába, ahol legelőször is édesanyját köszönti, majd vendégét fogadja vissza társától. Ezután megfürödnek, új ruhát vesznek, és étkezni mennek. Közben a fiú beszámol a megtudakolt hírekről, amelyekkel meglehetősen felzaklatja anyját. Majd a vendég is jóslásokba bocsátkozik, miszerint Odüsszeusz már visszatért honába, csak esetleg még kilétét nem fedte fel. A diskurzus után a kérőket is étkezni hívják.
A kondás és a koldusnak öltözött Odüsszeusz is elindul útjára, persze ők lassabban haladnak. Találkoznak a juhok őrzőjével, aki hangos szóval káromolja őket, még meg is rúgja urát. Az azonban csak fogcsikorgatva nézi, de nem támad rá. A pásztor elviharzik mellettük, ők is folytatják útjukat. Amikor a palotához érnek, a kondás megy előre és csak utána a koldus. Az ajtóban megpillantja kutyája, Argosz, aki azonnal holtan esik össze gazdáját megpillantván. Odabent először a ház urától kap ennivalót, majd a kérőktől kunyerál. Egyedül Antinoosz nem hajlandó neki adni semmit, sőt még egy zsámollyal is megdobja. Ilyetén viselkedését még társai sem helyeslik. A ház úrnője beszélni szeretne vele, ő azonban türelmét kéri estéig, hogy akkor nyugodtan, négyszemközt maradhassanak.

Tizennyolcadik ének

Ithaka

Arnaiosz, a koldus, akit errefelé csak Írosznak ismernek, betér Odüsszeusz házába. A kérők bíztatására távozásra vagy harcra szólítja fel hősünket. Ő először megpróbálja szavakkal nyugvásra bírni, de miután ez nem megy, vállalja a birkózást. A tét nagyon “komoly”: ha Írosz veszít, egy kegyetlen király országába fogják küldeni, a győztest viszont mindennapi eledel és egy finom csemege illeti meg. Athéné istennő megacélozza Odüsszeusz izmait, aki így könnyedén töri csontját ellenfelének. Írosz ezután természetesen magatehetetlen állapotba kerül. A győztes megkapja jutalmát, a finom eledelt. Hősünk ezután figyelmezteti az egyik derekabb kérőt, Amphinomoszt, hogy térjen haza, az azonban nem hajlik szavára. Pénelopeia később isteni szépséggel övezetten lép a kérők közé, beszélni fiával. A kérőket erre mind nagy vágyakozás fogta el iránta, ajándékkal is kedveskedtek neki. Este egyik szolgálólány vérig sérti Odüsszeuszt, de az nem tesz erre megtorló lépéseket. Egyik kérővel is szópárbajba keveredik, aminek hatására egy zsámoly repül felé a levegőben, ez azonban nem őt, hanem a pohárnokot találja el. Itt azonban Télemakhosz közbelép, és hazaküldi a gazokat.

Tizenkilencedik ének

Ithaka

A kérők távozása után Télemakhosz és apja isteni megvilágítás mellett a hálóterembe hordják a palotában található összes fegyvert, a majdani támadás előkészületeként. Ezután a fiú lefekszik aludni, az apa pedig -természetesen inkognitóban- beszélget feleségével. Szemrebbenés nélkül végigmondja állítólagos élettörténetét, majd az Odüsszeuszról megtudott “információkat” is. Ezzel nagyon meglágyítja az úrnő szívét, aki ezért mindenféle kényelemben akarja részesíteni. A koldus azonban elutasítja ezt, ő megelégszik egy idős asszony által végrehajtott lábmosással. A sors úgy hozza, hogy ez az anyó éppen a dajkája lesz, aki felismeri Odüsszeusz lábán egy vadkanvadászatkor szerzett sebet. Hősünk azonban titoktartásra kötelezi, amit ő meg is fogad. A lábmosás után Pénelopeia egy különös álmáról beszél neki, ami Odüsszeusz hazajöttét jövendöli meg. Ő azonban nem hisz ebben, ezért íjászversenyt óhajt rendezni, aminek győztese vehetné őt feleségül. A feladat tíz balta fejének a lyukán átlőni, mert Odüsszeusz ezt hajdanán meg tudta csinálni. Hősünk persze helyesli az ötletet.

Huszadik ének

Ithaka

Odüsszeusz kénytelen végignézni, ahogy szolgálólányai a kérők ágyába igyekeznek. Dühét azonban elnyomja, és a bosszút melengeti szívében vagyonának harácsolói ellen. Erős kétségek gyötrik azonban a győzelemmel kapcsolatban. Ezeket Athéné istennő oszlatja szét, aki nagy önbizalmat önt bele. Pénelopeia sírással tölti az éjt, mert szíve szerint inkább a halált választaná, minthogy férjénél silányabb férfival kelljen megosztania ágyát. Reggel hősünk csodajelet kér Zeusztól, amit meg is kap. Mennydörgést hall, valamint az egyik cseléd hangosan gyalázza a kérőket. Télemakhosz felébredvén kitakaríttatja a házat, majd a vendég hogyléte felől tudakolózódik. Rövidesen megérkezik a kondás, a gonosz Melantheusz és Philoitiosz pásztor, aki kedvesen fogadja az öreg koldust. A kérők újonnan tervezgetik a háziúr elleni merényletet, végül azonban mégiscsak későbbre halasztják. Megkezdődik a díszes nagy lakoma, ahol Télemakhosz felszólítja a részvevőket, ne veszekedjenek és erőszakoskodjanak. Az egyik kérő mégis egy ökörlábat vág a szegény koldus fejéhez, akinek még sikerül utolsó pillanatban lebuknia. Télemakhosz alaposan lekorholja az arcátlant, amit mindenki kénytelen helyeselni. Megkérik a fiút, hogy az sürgesse édesanyja esküvőjét. Ő közli, hogy nem dobhatja ki anyját házából, mire ők nagy nevetésre fakadnak. A jós megjövendöli csúnya végzetüket, ők azonban nem hallgatnak rá és elbocsátják maguktól. A hátralevő időt Télemakhosz bosszantásával és vendégei szidásával töltötték a szemtelenek.

Huszonegyedik ének

Ithaka

Pénelopeia tehát belép a palota kincstárába és megragadja Odüsszeusz visszacsapó íját. Ezt viszi a kérők elébe, hogy mérjék meg vele tudásukat. A feladat 12 fejsze fokán átlőni, és a győztes nyeri az úrnő kezét. Maga Télemakhosz is megpróbálkozik az íjat felajzani, hogy anyja házasságát elodázza, de ehhez kevés az ereje is, valamint apja jelzésére nem is próbálkozik. A kérők is hasztalan próbálkoznak meg az íjat felajzani, gyengék is ők ehhez. Odüsszeusz ezalatt felfedi kilétét két hű szolgája a kondás és a pásztor előtt. Azok sírva fakadnak, és csak uruk parancsára hagyja azt abba. Hősünk beavatja őket tervébe, majd visszatérnek a versenyzőkhöz. A kérők láng felett melegítik, faggyúval kenik az íjat, de még így sem sikerül lőniük vele. Végül úgy határoznak, másnapra halasztják a dolgot, addig még áldozhatnak és az istenek segítségét kérhetik. A koldus azonban kéri őket, hadd próbálkozhasson meg ő is. Először nem akarják megengedni neki, de végül Télemakhosz és Pénelopeia közbenjárására belemennek a dologba, persze azzal a feltétellel, hogy ő nem veheti el Pénelopeiát még győzelem esetén sem. Ezalatt Pénelopeia fia intésére felvonul termeibe, az egyik szolgáló intésére a nők magukra zárják az ajtókat. A derék pásztor az udvari ajtót is jó erősen sással köti be. A koldus pedig megpendíti a húrt, mely gyönyörű égi hangzatot kelt. Elsőre átlövi a tizenkét fejsze fokát, a kérők nagy álmélkodására, majd jelt ad Télemakhosznak, hogy kezdődik a mészárlás.

Huszonkettedik ének

Ithaka

Odüsszeusz a terem küszöbére lép, maga elé helyezi nyílvesszőit, és legelőször Antinooszra céloz. A lövedék meglepetésszerűen szelte át nyakát, és életét vette. A kérők még mindig nem jöttek rá hősünk kilétére, így le akarnak számolni az arcátlan koldussal. Ő erre megvallja az igazságot, így azok először kegyelemért esedeznek. A bajnok azonban rendíthetetlen, Eurümakhosz is belátja ezt, ezért karddal támad rá. A nyílvessző máját fúrta át. A következő támadót Télemakhosz kelevéze teríti le, majd a derék fiú a fegyvertárba siet, ahonnan gyilkos szerszámokat és vérteket hoz apjának, a két hű szolgálónak és persze magának. Ekkor azonban fordul a hadiszerencse, ugyanis az áruló szolga, Melantheusz is eljut a fegyverraktárhoz, így ő is felfegyverezheti sajátjait. Amikor viszont másodszorra próbálkozik, a két szolga már elkapja, erősen gúzsbaköti, és felhúzza a tetőgerendákra. A harc folytatódik, és Pallasz Athéné is megjelenik Mentór képében, így serkentve Odüsszeuszt harcra. A harcba azonban még nem avatkozik be, fecskemadárrá változik, és így gubbaszt a gerendán. Gyilkos öldöklés veszi kezdetét, melyben végül a ház urai kerekednek felül. Végül Athéné istennő is megforgatja pajzsát, így veti magát a csata hevébe. A bátor harcosok senkinek sem kegyelmeznek, csak a dalnokot és a hírnök, Medónt hagyják életben Télemakhosz tanácsára. Miután a mészárlás befejeződött, Odüsszeusz azzal a 12 szolgálólánnyal takaríttatja fel a mocskot, akik hűtlenek voltak hozzá. Majd Télemakhosz felköti őket az udvaron a fára. Melantheusz is csúnya véget ér: orrát, fülét levágták, szemérmét kitépték, végtagjait tönkrezúzták. A győztesek a piszkos munka után lemossák magukról a vért, majd a dajka Odüsszeusz elé vezeti a még életben lévő szolgálólányokat.

Huszonharmadik ének

Ithaka

Eurükleia izgatottan siet úrnőjéhez, tudtul adni, hogy férje hazaérkezett és a kérők elpusztultak. Az utóbbit még csak-csak elhiszi az asszony, de férjének hazatértét el sem tudja képzelni. Elindul személyesen, hogy meggyőződjön az eseményekről. Amikor megpillantja jó urát, nem tudja, mit tegyen, mert ugyan az nagyon hasonlít volt férjére, ruhája nem erre utal. Ezért olyan dolgokról kéri, hogy beszéljen, amiket csak ők ketten ismernek. Ő azonban először megmosakszik, majd utasítja szolgálóit, csapjanak mulatozást, hogy az utcán azt higgyék, bekövetkezett a házasság. Így is tesznek. Pénelopeia utasítja Eurükleiát, vesse meg férje ágyát a tornácon. Odüsszeusz azonban felismeri a próbatételt és elmondja, hogy ő az ágy egyik lábát, egy ott állt élő fából készítette, így azt arrébb vinni képtelenség. Ekkor a szerelmesek egymás karjába borulnak és talán egész hajnalig sírtak volna, ha Athéné istennő fel nem tartja Hélioszt égi útján. A sírást befejezvén Odüsszeusz beszámol róla, milyen úttal kell majd kiengesztelnie Poszeidónt. Majd együtt a hitvesi ágyba vonulnak, ahol elmesélik egymásnak a hosszú idő alatt esett kalandokat. Reggel felébredvén hősünk azt tanácsolja feleségének, vonuljon fel cselédeivel a felsőházba, ő pedig fiával és két szolgájával apjához indul.

Huszonnegyedik ének

Tartarosz

Hermész az Alvilágba vezeti a kérők lelkét, ahol azok találkoznak az épp beszélgető Akhilleusszal és Agamemnónnal. Az újonnan érkezettek elmondják történetüket, s hogy mint számoltak le velük. Agamemnón ehhez csak annyit fűz hozzá, hogy dicséri Pénelopeia asszonyi erényeit, amiért ilyen hosszú időn keresztül kitartott férje mellett.

Ithaka

Odüsszeusz apja házához érvén a szolgálókat a fegyverekkel a házba küldi, ő maga pedig kertészkedő apjához siet. De hű marad önmagához, most se fedi fel azonnal kilétét, csak amikor az öreg sírni kezd fia nevének hallatán. Most viszont már ő bizalmatlan, a fiú csak sebhelyével tudja igazolni magát. Most már a kérők haláláról is beszámol hősünk, majd mindketten a házba sietnek. Az öreg szolgáló Doliosz és családja is megörvend a király hazatértén. Mindannyian lakomázni gyűlnek. Közben az ithakaiak megtudják fiaik halálát, és gyűlésbe tömörülnek. Itt elhatározzák, bosszút állnak a mészárlásért, bár nagyobb részüket Medón lebeszéli erről. Egy kisebb csoport azonban Eupeithész, Antinoosz apja vezetésével hősünk ellen vonul. A királyi család férfitagjai és Doliosz hat fia is fegyvert öltött. Athéné istennő azonban kieszközli a békét az isteneknél. Így csak egy áldozat esik a harcban: Eupeithész, akit Láertész dárdája sebez halálra. A görögök az istennő parancsára ezután kibékülnek. Odüsszeuszt ugyan még fűti az indulat, de őt is lecsillapítja Zeusz lánya.


----------



## laati2 (2010 Október 26)

Homérosz: Odüsszeia (lerövidítve)

Első ének

A történet kezdetén Odüsszeusz már hazaindult Trójából, sok országot bejárt, nagy kalandokon esett már át, társait azonban elvesztette és őt Kalüpszó nimfa ejtette fogságba. Az istenek mind megkönyörültek már rajta, egyedül Poszeidón gyűlölte, amiért fiát, a küklopszot megölte. Míg Poszeidón az aithiopoknál töltötte idejét, a többi halhatatlan Zeusz palotájába érkezett gyűlésre. Itt hosszas beszéd után megegyeztek, hogy Poszeidónnak ideje dühét csillapítania, hisz az összes égi akaratával mégse szegülhet szembe. Hermészt, a hírnököt elküldték a nimfához, hogy eressze a hőst szabadon, Athéné pedig Ithakába sietett, hogy Odüsszeusz fiának, Télemakhosznak erőt öntsön a szívébe.

Ithaka

Bizony szüksége is volt szegény Télemakhosznak erőre és kitartásra, hisz házát kérők serege árasztotta el, kiknek céljuk az volt, hogy Odüsszeusz feleségének, Pénelopeiának a kezét maguk számára megnyerjék. Az asszony döntése azonban lassú volt, ezért naphosszat ott lebzseltek-élősködtek, minek köszönhetően a ház készletei rohamosan kimerültek. Ezen mérgelődött Télemakhosz, s apját hívta gondolatban segítségül, amikor Athéné inkognitóban megérkezett. Az istennő Mentészként, evezős Taphosz uraként mutatkozik be. Félrevonul a ház urával, s elmondja a fiúnak, hogy a ház ura érzése szerint nemsokára hazatér. Tanácsokkal is ellátja, hogy űzze el a kérőket, hívjon holnapra gyűlést össze, valamint, hogy utazzon el Püloszba, hol az isteni Nesztórt, majd Spártába, hol a szőke hajú Meneláoszt kérdezze apja sorsa felől. Pallasz ezután sietősen távozik, és a fiú megsejti, hogy nem földi halandóval volt dolga. Megnyugtatja anyját, a kérőket gyűlésbe hívja, aznap este azonban még velük mulat. Éjjel szobájában szíjjal feszíti meg a reteszt, és jövendőbeli utazásán gondolkozik.

Második ének

Ithaka

Hajnal jöttével Odüsszeusz szeretett fiúsarja gyűlésre hívja az akhájokat, és oda siet maga is. Isteni bájjal felkenve foglalt helyet apja trónusán, szemek tucatjai akadtak meg rajta. A nép színe előtt szólítja fel a kérőket, hogy hagyják el immár szülői házát, ne pusztítsák immár vagyonát. Szép szavú beszéde, hasztalan kesergése sem tudja azonban meghatni a más kenyerén élőket. Ezek anyja bűneit hozzák fel mentségül, ugyanis Pénelopeia három évvel ezelőtt egy halotti leplet kezdett fonni, amit esténként mindig visszabontott. A kérőket azzal hazudtolta, hogy akkor fog ismét nászra lépni, ha a művet befejezte. 3 év múltán végül sikerült leleplezniük, de döntésre még így se jutott. Télemakhosz és ellenfelei sajnos nem tudnak megegyezni, ezért Zeusz két sasmadarat küld intő jelnek. Halitherész Masztoridész, az agg jós ennek láttán megjövendöli Odüsszeusz visszatértét, a gőgős akhájok azonban ügyet sem vetnek szavára. Télemakhosz megfogalmazza vágyát, hogy Püloszba hajózik hírek kitudása végett, de megállapodásra ezután se jutottak, így a tanácsot kénytelen-kelletlen feloszlatták.
Odüsszeusz isteni fia a tengerhez vonult keseregni, itt azonban újólag erőt önt belé Athéné, természetesen nem saját alakjában. Ezután Athéné Télemakhosz alakjában járva a várost, hajót és kísérőket szerzett, a fiú pedig apja házába indult. Itt a kérők nem túl szívélyes fogadtatása közepette tette meg úti előkészületeit, titkába egyedül egy anyót avatott be, de előtte megeskette, hogy anyjának 12 napig nem fog beszélni útjáról. Athéné bűbájt bocsátott az akhájokra, így a kis csapat békében távozhatott a városból.

Harmadik ének

Pülosz

Az utazók Pülosz fövenyére érkeznek, ahol az emberek éppen bikaáldozatot mutatnak be Poszeidónnak. Athéné és Télemakhosz odamennek Nesztórhoz, az itteni királyhoz, aki felszólítja őket, hogy vegyenek részt a szertartáson. Ez persze elég furcsa helyzet az inkognitóban lévő Athénének, hisz istentársának kell áldoznia, de az istennő végigjátssza szerepét. Télemakhosz ezután felfedi kilétét és utazása célját, valamint apja sorsa felől érdeklődik. Nesztór király elmeséli, mint vált sokfelé a görög sereg a trójai diadal után, szót ejt saját és Meneláosz hazatértéről, más hősökről is sokat megtudunk. Odüsszeusz útjáról azonban semmi híre, ezért azt tanácsolja jóeszű Télemakhosznak, látogassa meg Meneláosz spártai királyt, aki hajóival a fél világot bejárta. A bagolyszemű sas képében távozik, Télemakhoszt pedig Nesztór látja vendégül estére. Reggel ököráldozatot mutatnak be az istennőnek, majd Odüsszeusz fiúsarja Nesztór egyik fiának társaságában kocsin Spártába indul.

Negyedik ének

Lakedaimón (Spárta)

Meneláosz király éppen lánya és Akhilleusz fiának lakodalmán tartózkodik, feleségével, Helénével együtt. Eteóneusz, a király fegyvernöke fogadja a vendégeket, akik megmosakodnak, majd belépnek az uralkodó termébe, s mellette foglalnak helyet. A háziúr parancsára először elfogyasztják étküket, s csak utána fognak beszédhez. Télemakhosz ajkáról csodálkozó megjegyzés röppen el a hallatlan gazdagság láttán, amit a tulajdonos is meghall. Ennek hatására elmondja, hogy semmit sem ér ez a sok kincs, hisz oly sok barátja halt keserű halált az elmúlt időben, hogy szíve már semminek sem örülhet. Közben Odüsszeusz nevét is megemlíti, aminek hallatán annak fia elsírja magát, így félig le is leplezi kilétét. Felelevenítik a múlt eseményeit, s rövidesen a másik két férfi is elsírja magát. Szép Heléné azonban búűző szert szór italukba, amitől elfelejtik bánatukat. Így is történt, ezután pedig nyugovóra tértek, hogy a társalgást másnap kipihenten folytathassák. Meneláosz a következő történetet meséli el: “Egyiptom földjéről hazatérőben, éppen Pharosz szigete mellett vesztegelt, mert az istenek nem adtak szelet a vitorlák alá. Már az éhhalál kerülgette őket, amikor Eidotheé istennő segítségére sietett. Azt tanácsolta neki, hogy ejtse foglyul Próteuszt, a tengeri vént, aki mellesleg az ő apja. Ő majd elmondja, hogy engesztelheti ki az isteneket. A király meg is fogadta a tanácsot, s társaival fókának öltözve elkapták a vént. Rövid tusa után az megadta magát, és válaszolt a kérdésekre. Itt tudta meg Meneláosz, hogy Odüsszeuszt Kalüpszó nimfa tartja fogva, aki nem tud hazatérni hajó és társak nélkül. A király ezután kiengesztelte az isteneket, és visszatért Spártába.” A háziúr így fejezte be történetét, majd felszólítja Télemakhoszt, hogy vendégeskedjen még 12 napig nála. A fiú azonban nem akarja várakoztatni társait, ezért gazdag ajándékok kíséretében visszatér Püloszba.

Ithaka

Ithakában közben rájönnek Télemakhosz eltűnésére, s a kérők merényletet terveznek ellene. Elképzelésük szerint a szamoszi szorosban csapnának le rá hazatérőben. Medón azonban kihallgatta őket és elmondta Pénelopeiának a fenyegető híreket. Az asszony egészen kétségbeesik, hisz fia elutaztának hírét és a készülődő merénylet hírét egyszerre tudja meg. Athénéhez fohászkodik segítségért, aki meg is hallgatja kérését. Nehezen jött álmában az istennő parancsára húga jelenik meg, aki megnyugtatja, fiát a bagolyszemű fogja megvédeni.

Ötödik ének

Olümposz

Az istenek -Poszeidón kivételével- újra tanácsba gyűlnek. Itt Athéné ismét sürgeti Odüsszeusz ügyének rendezését. Így tehát elküldik az isteni hírnököt Kalüpszó nimfához, hogy eressze már végre foglyát szabadon. Az istenek akarata szerint a hősnek tutajon kell elhagynia a szigetet.

Kalüpszó nimfa szigete

Hermész megérkezik a gyönyörű szigetre, és felszólítja az istennőt, engedje el rabját. A nimfa meglehetősen dühbe gurul emiatt, de kénytelen engedelmeskedni Zeusz akaratának. Odüsszeusz 4 nap alatt tutajt épít, és az ötödik napon ezen elhagyja a szigetet az istennő által ajándékozott elemózsia kíséretében. Az út tizenhetedik napján megpillantja a földet, Poszeidón viszont vihart bocsát rá, amiben kis híján életét veszti. Leukotheé halandóból lett istennő azonban megsajnálja, és ajándékul egy fátylat ad neki. Amikor hősünk tutaja szétesik, leveti ruháját, ezt csavarja teste köré, és így úszik két napig a szárazföld felé. A part menti sziklákon majdnem összezúzza testét, de végül Athéné segedelmével sikerül egy folyó torkolatában kiúsznia. A fátylat visszadobja a tengerbe, hisz így kérte az istennő, ő pedig avarba burkolózik a lombok alatt, s elnyomja az álom.

Hatodik ének


A phaiákok földjén

Miközben hősünk álmát alussza a lombosban, Athéné egy lány alakjában megjelenik az itteni király, Alkinoosz lányának álmában. Azt tanácsolja neki, hogy másnap vigye el mosni ruháit a mosógödrökhöz, mert közeleg házasságának napja, amire tiszta öltözékkel kell készülni. A lány így is cselekszik reggel, és édesapja engedélyével két szolgálóleány kíséretében elindul egy szekéren. Kísérői segítségével elvégzi a munkát, ezután megfürdik a folyóban, és éhségét csillapítja. Ekkor ébred fel Odüsszeusz, s szemérmét ágakkal-levelekkel takargatva odamegy a lányokhoz. Megviselt külsejének köszönhetően a lányok értelemszerűen megijednek tőle, de Nauszikaá királylány erőt vesz magán, és szóba áll a jövevénnyel. Hamar rájön nemes származására, oltalmába fogadja, megfürdeti a folyóban, ruhát és ételt-italt ad neki. Azt azonban már nem engedi meg neki, hogy vele együtt menjen apja házába, tudniillik fél a rossz nyelvektől. Csak Athéné szent ligetéig vezeti el, itt kell megvárnia, míg a lány visszaér a palotába, s csak ezután indulhat el oda ő is. Előtte egy fohászt rebeg el istennőjéhez.

Hetedik ének

A phaiákok földjén

Nauszikaá visszatér apja házába, és visszavonult hálójába. Odüsszeusz ezután indul el céljához. Athéné egy hajadon képében vezeti el a díszes házhoz, valamint ködöt is bocsát rá, hogy a gőgős lakosok ne láthassák meg. Azt tanácsolja a hérosznak, hogy boruljon Árété királynő lába elé, így kérjen segítséget utazásához. A palota ércfalai és gyönyörűséges kertje ámulatba ejtik hősünket. Bámészkodva lépi át a ház kapuját. Még mindig nem láthatja senki, csak akkor foszlik le róla a láthatatlanság, amikor az úrnő lábát átöleli. Érthető módon először nagyon meglepődnek, aztán étellel-itallal kínálják vendégüket. Odüsszeusz beszámol utazásának végső részéről, sőt még a királylányt is tisztázza az alól, hogy nem személyesen vezette a vendéget a házba. Azt mondja, hogy ő akarta ezt így, nehogy a király megharagudjon. Alkinoosz biztosítja róla, hogy minden segítséget meg fog adni neki a hazatérésre. Rövid idő múlva aludni térnek.

Nyolcadik ének

A phaiákok földjén

Alkinoosz gyűlésbe hívja a phaiákokat, hogy vendégük támogatásáról tanácskozzanak. Ebben Athéné is segít, ugyanis hírnök képében járja a várost. Ráadásul isteni bájt hint Odüsszeuszra, amiért is a nép nagyon megbámulja szép alakját. A gyűlésen elhatározzák, hogy egy bárkát és ötvenkét derék ifjút adnak a vendég mellé az útra. Majd visszatérnek a palotába, ahol lakoma közben Démodokosz lantos zenél, aki ugyan vak, de gyönyörűen tud muzsikálni. A dalnok Odüsszeusz és Akhilleusz viszályáról zeng ódát, ami megríkatja hősünket. Ezt azonban csak a király veszi észre. Az étkezés után a piactérre mennek, ahol versenyeket rendeznek diszkoszvetésben, birkózásban, ugrásban és futásban. Az ifjak Odüsszeuszt is megkérdezik, nincs-e kedve játszani, ő azonban szeretne távol maradni a részvételtől. Emiatt Eurüalosz csúnya sértést vág fejéhez, amiért Odüsszeusz szívében keserű harag gyúl. Megfogja a legnehezebb diszkoszt, és olyan messzire hajítja, amennyire senki se tudta. Majd harci erényeiről zengedezik egy sort, de eddigre már csillapul dühe. A király táncot rendeztet, amelyben fiai a főszereplők. Hősünk megdicséri az ifjak tánctudását, amiért Alkinoosz gazdagon megajándékoztatja a többi phaiák fejedelemmel egyetemben. Eurüalosz egy ezüstmarkolatú kardot ajánl fel neki engesztelésül. Este a bajnokot megfürdetik, egy szép ládába pakolják kapott holmiját, amire ő maga köt különleges csomót. Később újra a dalnok énekét hallgatják Trójáról, amin újra elsírja magát. A király ekkor megkéri, hogy feddje fel végre kilétét, lakhelyét és utazása történetét.
(Megjegyzés: érdemes megfigyelni, hogy akkoriban a vendéglátás szokásai mennyire mások voltak, és hogy mi ma mennyire bizalmatlanok vagyunk vendégeinkkel az ókori görögökhöz képest.)

Kilencedik ének

Odüsszeusz kalandjai- Küklopeia

Odüsszeusz részletesen bemutatkozik házigazdáinak, majd nekikezd viszontagságos kalandjait elbeszélni. Miután társaival Tróját elhagyták, a kikón nép Iszmarosz országába vetette őket a szél, amit bizony rendesen feldúltak. Katonái azonban rendesen lerészegedtek, így az ellentámadásba lendülő ellenség rendet vágott soraik között. Hősünk megmaradt társaival hajókon hagyta el a vészterhes partokat. A kegyetlen sors a Küklópszok földje felé kergeti a hajóhadat. Itt először egy szép kis lakatlan szigeten kötnek ki, majd másnap Odüsszeusz egy hajóval és néhány társával a többieket hátrahagyva átutazik a szárazföldre. Az itt lakóknak ajándékul mézédes bort visznek, amit még a hadizsákmányként szereztek. Betérnek az egyik Küklópsz barlangjába, megcsodálják annak hatalmas méreteit, és fogyasztanak az itt található sajtokból. Hősünk 12 társat vitt magával, a többiek a hajón maradtak. Ők sürgetik, hogy inkább távozzanak, vezérük viszont beszélni óhajt a ház urával. Rövidesen haza is ér a hegyméretű óriás, a Küklópsz, akinek csak egy szeme van, és betereli juhait a barlangba, aminek szája elé egy óriási követ gördít. Odüsszeusz köszön neki, és a vendégszeretet és Zeusz nevében kéri, adjon nekik szállást éjszakára, sőt esetleg ajándékozza is meg őket. A Küklópsz csak nagyot nevet ezen, kijelenti, hogy isten neki nem parancsol, megöli hősünk két társát és elfogyasztja őket vacsorára. Leleményes Odüsszeusz szörnyen megharagszik emiatt, keserű könnyeket hullat, és azt fontolgatja, hogy álmában leszúrja-e az óriást. Utóbb erről lemond, mert így ők sem tudnák elgörgetni a követ a barlang elől, és éhen halnának. Inkább vár másnap reggelig. A szörny másik két társával reggelizik meg, kitereli nyáját, és visszagurítja a követ. Az emberek vezérük vezetésével kihegyeznek egy óriási karót, majd elrejtik az ürülékben. Amikor a Küklópsz este visszatér, megint ritkítja az emberállományt. Odüsszeusz borral kínálja meg, amitől az lerészegedik, és álomba merül. Odüsszeusz Senkise néven mutatkozik be neki. Az est folyamán az akhájok előveszik a nagy karót, és a Küklopsz szemébe szúrják. A szörny felüvölt, fajtársait hívja segítségül, akik azonban nem segítenek neki, hallván, hogy Senkise bántotta. Az óriás elmozdítja a sziklát, várva, hogy a görögök ki próbálnak majd menni, és akkor majd lecsap rájuk. Hősünk azonban nagy cselt eszel ki: juhok aljára kötözik magukat, így menekülnek meg. Az óriás így nem érzi kezével testüket. A vezér leoldozza társait az állatokról, és együtt a hajóba terelik a juhokat, majd tengerre szállnak. Innen próbál szócsatát vívni az egyszeművel, aki az élces szavakra sziklákkal válaszol. Szerencsére ezek nem tesznek kárt a hajóban, a szörny azonban apjához, Poszeidónhoz fohászkodik, hogy ne engedje megvakítóját hazatérni, és hogy veszítse el követőit is. Az akhájok visszatérnek a többiekhez, megsiratják társaikat és megosztoznak a zsákmányon, majd bárkára szállnak, és tovább mennek keserves útjukon.

Tizedik ének

Odüsszeusz kalandjai- Aiolié

Hősünk és társai Aiolié rézfallal övezett szigetére vetődnek Küklopeiából való távoztuk után. Itt Aiolosz Hippotadész él jómódban családjával, és egy hónapon keresztül vendéglik a messzi földről érkezett vándorokat. A háziúr nagy ajándékot ad Odüsszeusznak: egy tömlőbe zárja a süvöltő szeleket, melyek a bárka útját akadályozhatnák, egyedül a csendes Zephírt hagyja szabadon, így bocsátja az akhájokat útjukra. A segítségnek köszönhetően nagyszerűen haladnak hajóikkal. Már-már az otthoni föld partjait vélik látni, amikor borzalmas katasztrófa történik. Mialatt vezérük ugyanis elszundít a nagy fáradtságtól, a katonák irigységüktől eltelvén felbontják a tömlőt, mily ajándékot kaphatott uruk Aiolosztól. Ezzel azonban útjukra engedik a vad szeleket, amik felkorbácsolják a tengert és eltérítik a helyes irányból a flottát. Visszakerülnek Aioliéra, ahonnan azonban kiutasítják őket, mondván, az istenek akaratával ők sem dacolhatnak. Keseregve indultak innen útnak, majd a laisztrügonok honába érkeztek.

Télepülosz

A görögök küldöttséget menesztenek az itteni királyhoz. Ezt a földet azonban gonosz óriások lakják, királyuk megeszi a küldöttek egy részét, a nép pedig ember nagyságú kövekkel igyekszik elpusztítani az emberek flottáját. Meg kell hagyni, nem kevés sikerrel. Csak egyetlen bárka menekül meg a borzalmas kőzáporból, ezen -talán mondanunk sem kell- utazik hősünk is.

Aiaié

A bátor akhájok szomorúan kötnek ki egy ismeretlen szigeten. Letargiájukból Odüsszeusz rázza fel őket, aki egy szarvast ejt el dárdájával, amiből este nagy lakomát rendeznek. A megjavult hangulatot az rontja el újból, amikor vezérük kijelenti, követséget akar küldeni a sziget urához. Végül beleegyeznek, és sorsot húznak. Eszerint a menetet Eurülokhosz vezeti, Odüsszeusz pedig a hajónál marad. A földet egyébként Kirké istennő kormányozza, aki az embereket állattá szokta változtatni. Így járnak a görögök is, miután fogyasztanak a mérgezett ételekből, disznóvá lesznek. Egyedül Eurülokhosz tud elmenekülni, és ijedten újságolja el a hírt a többieknek. Odüsszeusz társai minden ellenkezése dacára elmegy kiszabadítani társait. Útközben Hermész látja el tanácsokkal, hogy állhat ellen a nimfa bájának. Ez sikerül is neki, minek következtében Kirké békét köt vele, szabadon engedi barátait, azaz visszaváltoztatja őket, majd egy évig vendégül látja őket. Távoztuk előtt közli a görögökkel, hogy az Alvilágba kell hajózniuk, azért, hogy találkozzanak egy nagy jós lelkével, aki majd elmondja nekik, mikor térhetnek haza. Céljuk mibenlététől rettegve kelnek útra a sokatjárt vándorok.

Tizenegyedik ének

Odüsszeusz kalandjai- Neküia

Hősünk bárkája immáron az Ókeanosz mély vizei fölött ringatózik. A kimmeriosz nép városát érintvén érik el céljukat, Hádész birodalmát. Itt partra futtatják hajóikat, majd gödröt ásnak, és különféle áldozatokat mutatnak be a holtaknak, többek között állatáldozatot is. Az árnyékléten tengődők csakhamar meg is jelennek, Odüsszeusz azonban visszatartja még őket a friss vértől. Addig nem kaphatnak belőle, amíg oda nem hívják Teiresziászt. Mialatt a jós odaérkezik, a vezér egyik katonájának lelkével beszél, aki még Kirké szigetén pusztult el egy szerencsétlen baleset következtében. A harcos azt kívánja urától, hogy az majd állítson neki méltó síremléket Aiaié szigetén. Ő ezt természetesen meg is ígéri. A jós csakhamar megérkezik és megízleli az élet nedűjét, ezután felvilágosítást ad a szerencsétlen görögnek. Megjövendöli neki hosszas, szenvedéssel teli bolyongását, mert Poszeidón isten dühös lett rá fia, a Küklopsz megvakításáért, sőt két lehetséges jövőt is felvázol előtte. Amennyiben nem bántják Héliosz teheneit, kevesebb bajjal is hazatérhetnek, míg ellenkező esetben Odüsszeusznak el kell veszítenie társait és még sokáig szenvednie. A bölcs beszél neki a kérők majdani elveszejtéséről is, valamint, hogy hazatérte után egy különleges országba kell zarándokolnia, és ott áldozatot bemutatnia. Az öreg többet nem hajlandó beszélni. Láertész fia ezután még édesanyja lelkével vált néhány szót az otthoniakról, majd Agamennóntól hallgatja meg tragikus történetét. Sok híres görög nővel is beszélget, majd Akhilleusszal is társalog. Végül megpillantja Héraklész árnyékalakját is, Aiászt is megpróbálja kiengesztelni, bár hasztalanul. Egy idő után hősünk joggal tartani kezd a holtak tömegétől, ezért inkább hajóra száll és itthagyja ezt a keserű vidéket.

Tizenkettedik ének

Odüsszeusz kalandjai- Aiaié

Odüsszeusz és csapata visszatér az Alvilágból Aiaié szigetére Kirké istennőhöz. Legelőször is elhamvasztják elesett társukat a fegyvereivel, majd nagy lakomát ülnek a nimfa honában. Később Kirké félrevonja hősünket, és felvázolja előtte a majdani útján található lehetséges veszélyeket. Először a Szirének sziklái mellett kell majd elhaladniuk, azonban aki meghallja éneküket, mindenképpen hozzájuk és ezzel vesztébe rohan. Ezután vagy Szkülla szörny szirtje alatt haladhatnak el, aki minden hajóról hat embert ragad el hat fejével, vagy más borzalmas utakat választhatnak. Mindenesetre Szkülla felé tűnik a “legbiztonságosabbnak”. Majd Héliosz teheneinek szigetére fognak érkezni, de ezekben kárt tenniük nem szabad, mert akkor nem várt veszedelmek zúdulhatnak nyakukba.
Másnap hajóra is szállnak a bátor utazók, s vezérük közli velük a jóslat Szirénekre vonatkozó részét. Védekezésképpen mindenkinek viaszt tömnek a fülébe, kivéve Odüsszeusznak, aki hallani akarja az igéző dalt, ezért az árbochoz kötözteti magát. Így is történik, Odüsszeusz hallva a gyönyörű éneket, el akarja oldoztatni magát, de társai a parancs értelmében csak még erősebben megkötözik. A veszély elmúltával persze eloldozzák, és a viaszt is kiszedik füleikből. Később Szkülla szirtjéhez érnek, hősünk elhatározza, elpusztítja a bestiát. Figyelmét azonban egy pillanatra eltereli egy felcsapó vízoszlop, és ezalatt a gonosz hat derék hajóst ragad a halálba. Odüsszeusz kénytelen tétlenül szemlélni barátai pusztulását. Rövid utazás után Héliosz teheneinek szigetére érnek, amit két nimfa őriz. Hősünk könyörög társainak, hogy ne kössenek ki ezen a szigeten, ők azonban nem hallgatnak szavára. Később bekövetkezik a legrosszabb is: Odüsszeusz távollétében az éhségtől elragadtatva lemészárolnak néhány tehenet élelemnyerési célzattal. Emiatt az istenek megdühödnek rájuk, és amikor továbbhajóznak, ronccsá törik bárkájukat. A vészt egyedül Odüsszeusz éli túl, aki fadarabokon hánykódva hihetetlen szerencsével újra átvergődik Szkülla bérce alatt, majd Kalüpszó nimfa szigetére vetődik. Hősünk itt fejezi be elbeszélését.

Tizenharmadik ének

A phaiákok földjén

A phaiákok illő pompával, áldozatokkal és ajándékokkal búcsúztatják a messzeföldről érkezett vándort, majd bárkát adnak alája és egy sólyom sebességével repítik haza Ithakába. Itt kiszállítják a hőst ajándékaival együtt, és visszatérnek honukba. Poszeidón azonban megharagszik rájuk és a városuk előtti szorosban kővé változtatja hajójukat, így sziklagyűrűbe zárja a várost. Alkinoosz és hívei áldozatot mutatnak be, hogy megengeszteljék a haragvó égieket.

Ithaka

Odüsszeusz először nem ismeri fel szülőföldjét, mert Athéné ködöt bocsátott szemére. Kétségbeesve fohászkodik Zeuszhoz, és kincseit számlálgatja. Nem ismeri fel a fiatal lányként arra sétáló istennőt, és azt a mesét találja ki, hogy Krétáról érkezett vándor. Athéné megmosolyogja furfangos híve cselfogásait, majd felfedi előtte kilétét. Ekkor Láertész fiúsarja természetesen felfedi lapjait, és illően köszönti az égilakót. Rövid diskurálás után a kincseket a nimfák barlangjába hordják és tanácskoznak. Eszerint Athéné Télemakhoszhoz indul, Odüsszeusz pedig hű kondásához, Eumaioszhoz. Előtte azonban az istennő elcsúfítja alakját, hogy ne ismerjék fel az otthoniak.

Tizennegyedik ének

Ithaka

Odüsszeusz tehát öregember képében keresi fel hű szolgálóját, és majdnem megjárja a vad kutyákkal, de végül a kondás megmenti karmaik közül. Szívesen fogadja, két malacot vág neki eleségnek. A beszélgetés gazdája felé terelődik, akit nagyon sirat a hű cseléd, és már teljesen lemondott viszontlátásról. Az öreg ugyan megjósolja, hogy az nemsokára haza fog térni, de a kondás nem hajlandó hinni neki. Panaszkodik viszont a kérőkre, akik minden vagyont felesznek, elpusztítanak. A vén előadja “élettörténetét”, ami persze teljesen eltér a valóságtól. Krétai hadvezérnek adja ki magát, aki hasztalan szeretne szülőföldjére visszatérni. Este megkerül a többi kondás is és egy szép nagy hízót áldoznak fel, ebből is vacsoráznak. Odüsszeusz még egy utolsó próbára állítja hű szolgálóját: köpenyt kér tőlük, és álmában valóban ráteríti a sajátját a jószívű kondás.

Tizenötödik ének

Lakedaimón

Athéné istennő Spártába siet, ahol felébreszti a szendergő Télemakhoszt. Közli vele, hogy ideje megtérnie hazájába, figyelmezteti a rá leső kérőkre, valamint részletes instrukcókkal látja el hazatértét illetően. Odüsszeusz sarja elbúcsúzik Meneláosztól, aki gazdag ajándékokkal bocsátja útjára, majd társával Pülosz felé fordul. Azonban még ezelőtt szép Heléné egy sas láttán megjósolja apja hazatértét. Püloszhoz érve Télemakhosz sietve hajóra száll, mert nem óhajt Nesztór miatt késedelmet szenvedni. Hajójára enged egy Argoszból érkezett Theoklümenosz nevű szökevényt, aki embert ölt, és egy jós fia. Amikor Ithakába érnek, Odüsszeusz sarja a kondáshoz siet először, míg társait útnak indítja a város felé.

Ithaka

Időközben Odüsszeusz újabb próbának veti alá hű szolgáját. Megjátssza, mintha a városba szeretne menni, mert kíváncsi, hogy marasztalják-e vajon, vagy örülnek, hogy szabadulhatnak tőle. A kondás természetesen nem kívánkozik a dölyfös kérők közé ereszteni. Hősünk szülei felől is tudakozódik, majd meghallgatja házigazdája élettörténetét. Eumaiosz igazából királyfi volt egy távoli országban, de gonosz emberek még kiskorában elrabolták onnan és eladták szolgának Láertésznek, Ithaka királyának. Azóta él itt szolgálóként, a sertésekre ügyelve.

Tizenhatodik ének

Ithaka

Télemakhosz belép a kondás kunyhójába, aki nagyon megörül a váratlan vendégnek. A gazda szól szolgájának, hogy menjen be a városba, és üzenje meg anyjának hazatértét. Eumaiosz így is cselekszik, és mialatt távol van Odüsszeuszt újra ifjúvá változtatja Athéné. Apa és fia hosszú idő után újra találkoznak, sokáig csak zokognak örömükben. Megbeszélik, miként fogják a gonosz kérőket elveszejteni. Mire a kondás visszaér, Odüsszeusz újra öregemberré változik vissza.
Közben visszatér a városba a kérők gyilkos hajója, amelynek utasai bosszankodnak tervük meghiúsultán. Újabb merényletet akarnak az isteni sarj ellen szőni, de a visszafogottabbak még csillapítják indulatukat.

Tizenhetedik ének

Ithaka

Télemakhosz visszatér palotájába, ahol legelőször is édesanyját köszönti, majd vendégét fogadja vissza társától. Ezután megfürödnek, új ruhát vesznek, és étkezni mennek. Közben a fiú beszámol a megtudakolt hírekről, amelyekkel meglehetősen felzaklatja anyját. Majd a vendég is jóslásokba bocsátkozik, miszerint Odüsszeusz már visszatért honába, csak esetleg még kilétét nem fedte fel. A diskurzus után a kérőket is étkezni hívják.
A kondás és a koldusnak öltözött Odüsszeusz is elindul útjára, persze ők lassabban haladnak. Találkoznak a juhok őrzőjével, aki hangos szóval káromolja őket, még meg is rúgja urát. Az azonban csak fogcsikorgatva nézi, de nem támad rá. A pásztor elviharzik mellettük, ők is folytatják útjukat. Amikor a palotához érnek, a kondás megy előre és csak utána a koldus. Az ajtóban megpillantja kutyája, Argosz, aki azonnal holtan esik össze gazdáját megpillantván. Odabent először a ház urától kap ennivalót, majd a kérőktől kunyerál. Egyedül Antinoosz nem hajlandó neki adni semmit, sőt még egy zsámollyal is megdobja. Ilyetén viselkedését még társai sem helyeslik. A ház úrnője beszélni szeretne vele, ő azonban türelmét kéri estéig, hogy akkor nyugodtan, négyszemközt maradhassanak.

Tizennyolcadik ének

Ithaka

Arnaiosz, a koldus, akit errefelé csak Írosznak ismernek, betér Odüsszeusz házába. A kérők bíztatására távozásra vagy harcra szólítja fel hősünket. Ő először megpróbálja szavakkal nyugvásra bírni, de miután ez nem megy, vállalja a birkózást. A tét nagyon “komoly”: ha Írosz veszít, egy kegyetlen király országába fogják küldeni, a győztest viszont mindennapi eledel és egy finom csemege illeti meg. Athéné istennő megacélozza Odüsszeusz izmait, aki így könnyedén töri csontját ellenfelének. Írosz ezután természetesen magatehetetlen állapotba kerül. A győztes megkapja jutalmát, a finom eledelt. Hősünk ezután figyelmezteti az egyik derekabb kérőt, Amphinomoszt, hogy térjen haza, az azonban nem hajlik szavára. Pénelopeia később isteni szépséggel övezetten lép a kérők közé, beszélni fiával. A kérőket erre mind nagy vágyakozás fogta el iránta, ajándékkal is kedveskedtek neki. Este egyik szolgálólány vérig sérti Odüsszeuszt, de az nem tesz erre megtorló lépéseket. Egyik kérővel is szópárbajba keveredik, aminek hatására egy zsámoly repül felé a levegőben, ez azonban nem őt, hanem a pohárnokot találja el. Itt azonban Télemakhosz közbelép, és hazaküldi a gazokat.

Tizenkilencedik ének

Ithaka

A kérők távozása után Télemakhosz és apja isteni megvilágítás mellett a hálóterembe hordják a palotában található összes fegyvert, a majdani támadás előkészületeként. Ezután a fiú lefekszik aludni, az apa pedig -természetesen inkognitóban- beszélget feleségével. Szemrebbenés nélkül végigmondja állítólagos élettörténetét, majd az Odüsszeuszról megtudott “információkat” is. Ezzel nagyon meglágyítja az úrnő szívét, aki ezért mindenféle kényelemben akarja részesíteni. A koldus azonban elutasítja ezt, ő megelégszik egy idős asszony által végrehajtott lábmosással. A sors úgy hozza, hogy ez az anyó éppen a dajkája lesz, aki felismeri Odüsszeusz lábán egy vadkanvadászatkor szerzett sebet. Hősünk azonban titoktartásra kötelezi, amit ő meg is fogad. A lábmosás után Pénelopeia egy különös álmáról beszél neki, ami Odüsszeusz hazajöttét jövendöli meg. Ő azonban nem hisz ebben, ezért íjászversenyt óhajt rendezni, aminek győztese vehetné őt feleségül. A feladat tíz balta fejének a lyukán átlőni, mert Odüsszeusz ezt hajdanán meg tudta csinálni. Hősünk persze helyesli az ötletet.

Huszadik ének

Ithaka

Odüsszeusz kénytelen végignézni, ahogy szolgálólányai a kérők ágyába igyekeznek. Dühét azonban elnyomja, és a bosszút melengeti szívében vagyonának harácsolói ellen. Erős kétségek gyötrik azonban a győzelemmel kapcsolatban. Ezeket Athéné istennő oszlatja szét, aki nagy önbizalmat önt bele. Pénelopeia sírással tölti az éjt, mert szíve szerint inkább a halált választaná, minthogy férjénél silányabb férfival kelljen megosztania ágyát. Reggel hősünk csodajelet kér Zeusztól, amit meg is kap. Mennydörgést hall, valamint az egyik cseléd hangosan gyalázza a kérőket. Télemakhosz felébredvén kitakaríttatja a házat, majd a vendég hogyléte felől tudakolózódik. Rövidesen megérkezik a kondás, a gonosz Melantheusz és Philoitiosz pásztor, aki kedvesen fogadja az öreg koldust. A kérők újonnan tervezgetik a háziúr elleni merényletet, végül azonban mégiscsak későbbre halasztják. Megkezdődik a díszes nagy lakoma, ahol Télemakhosz felszólítja a részvevőket, ne veszekedjenek és erőszakoskodjanak. Az egyik kérő mégis egy ökörlábat vág a szegény koldus fejéhez, akinek még sikerül utolsó pillanatban lebuknia. Télemakhosz alaposan lekorholja az arcátlant, amit mindenki kénytelen helyeselni. Megkérik a fiút, hogy az sürgesse édesanyja esküvőjét. Ő közli, hogy nem dobhatja ki anyját házából, mire ők nagy nevetésre fakadnak. A jós megjövendöli csúnya végzetüket, ők azonban nem hallgatnak rá és elbocsátják maguktól. A hátralevő időt Télemakhosz bosszantásával és vendégei szidásával töltötték a szemtelenek.

Huszonegyedik ének

Ithaka

Pénelopeia tehát belép a palota kincstárába és megragadja Odüsszeusz visszacsapó íját. Ezt viszi a kérők elébe, hogy mérjék meg vele tudásukat. A feladat 12 fejsze fokán átlőni, és a győztes nyeri az úrnő kezét. Maga Télemakhosz is megpróbálkozik az íjat felajzani, hogy anyja házasságát elodázza, de ehhez kevés az ereje is, valamint apja jelzésére nem is próbálkozik. A kérők is hasztalan próbálkoznak meg az íjat felajzani, gyengék is ők ehhez. Odüsszeusz ezalatt felfedi kilétét két hű szolgája a kondás és a pásztor előtt. Azok sírva fakadnak, és csak uruk parancsára hagyja azt abba. Hősünk beavatja őket tervébe, majd visszatérnek a versenyzőkhöz. A kérők láng felett melegítik, faggyúval kenik az íjat, de még így sem sikerül lőniük vele. Végül úgy határoznak, másnapra halasztják a dolgot, addig még áldozhatnak és az istenek segítségét kérhetik. A koldus azonban kéri őket, hadd próbálkozhasson meg ő is. Először nem akarják megengedni neki, de végül Télemakhosz és Pénelopeia közbenjárására belemennek a dologba, persze azzal a feltétellel, hogy ő nem veheti el Pénelopeiát még győzelem esetén sem. Ezalatt Pénelopeia fia intésére felvonul termeibe, az egyik szolgáló intésére a nők magukra zárják az ajtókat. A derék pásztor az udvari ajtót is jó erősen sással köti be. A koldus pedig megpendíti a húrt, mely gyönyörű égi hangzatot kelt. Elsőre átlövi a tizenkét fejsze fokát, a kérők nagy álmélkodására, majd jelt ad Télemakhosznak, hogy kezdődik a mészárlás.

Huszonkettedik ének

Ithaka

Odüsszeusz a terem küszöbére lép, maga elé helyezi nyílvesszőit, és legelőször Antinooszra céloz. A lövedék meglepetésszerűen szelte át nyakát, és életét vette. A kérők még mindig nem jöttek rá hősünk kilétére, így le akarnak számolni az arcátlan koldussal. Ő erre megvallja az igazságot, így azok először kegyelemért esedeznek. A bajnok azonban rendíthetetlen, Eurümakhosz is belátja ezt, ezért karddal támad rá. A nyílvessző máját fúrta át. A következő támadót Télemakhosz kelevéze teríti le, majd a derék fiú a fegyvertárba siet, ahonnan gyilkos szerszámokat és vérteket hoz apjának, a két hű szolgálónak és persze magának. Ekkor azonban fordul a hadiszerencse, ugyanis az áruló szolga, Melantheusz is eljut a fegyverraktárhoz, így ő is felfegyverezheti sajátjait. Amikor viszont másodszorra próbálkozik, a két szolga már elkapja, erősen gúzsbaköti, és felhúzza a tetőgerendákra. A harc folytatódik, és Pallasz Athéné is megjelenik Mentór képében, így serkentve Odüsszeuszt harcra. A harcba azonban még nem avatkozik be, fecskemadárrá változik, és így gubbaszt a gerendán. Gyilkos öldöklés veszi kezdetét, melyben végül a ház urai kerekednek felül. Végül Athéné istennő is megforgatja pajzsát, így veti magát a csata hevébe. A bátor harcosok senkinek sem kegyelmeznek, csak a dalnokot és a hírnök, Medónt hagyják életben Télemakhosz tanácsára. Miután a mészárlás befejeződött, Odüsszeusz azzal a 12 szolgálólánnyal takaríttatja fel a mocskot, akik hűtlenek voltak hozzá. Majd Télemakhosz felköti őket az udvaron a fára. Melantheusz is csúnya véget ér: orrát, fülét levágták, szemérmét kitépték, végtagjait tönkrezúzták. A győztesek a piszkos munka után lemossák magukról a vért, majd a dajka Odüsszeusz elé vezeti a még életben lévő szolgálólányokat.

Huszonharmadik ének

Ithaka

Eurükleia izgatottan siet úrnőjéhez, tudtul adni, hogy férje hazaérkezett és a kérők elpusztultak. Az utóbbit még csak-csak elhiszi az asszony, de férjének hazatértét el sem tudja képzelni. Elindul személyesen, hogy meggyőződjön az eseményekről. Amikor megpillantja jó urát, nem tudja, mit tegyen, mert ugyan az nagyon hasonlít volt férjére, ruhája nem erre utal. Ezért olyan dolgokról kéri, hogy beszéljen, amiket csak ők ketten ismernek. Ő azonban először megmosakszik, majd utasítja szolgálóit, csapjanak mulatozást, hogy az utcán azt higgyék, bekövetkezett a házasság. Így is tesznek. Pénelopeia utasítja Eurükleiát, vesse meg férje ágyát a tornácon. Odüsszeusz azonban felismeri a próbatételt és elmondja, hogy ő az ágy egyik lábát, egy ott állt élő fából készítette, így azt arrébb vinni képtelenség. Ekkor a szerelmesek egymás karjába borulnak és talán egész hajnalig sírtak volna, ha Athéné istennő fel nem tartja Hélioszt égi útján. A sírást befejezvén Odüsszeusz beszámol róla, milyen úttal kell majd kiengesztelnie Poszeidónt. Majd együtt a hitvesi ágyba vonulnak, ahol elmesélik egymásnak a hosszú idő alatt esett kalandokat. Reggel felébredvén hősünk azt tanácsolja feleségének, vonuljon fel cselédeivel a felsőházba, ő pedig fiával és két szolgájával apjához indul.

Huszonnegyedik ének

Tartarosz

Hermész az Alvilágba vezeti a kérők lelkét, ahol azok találkoznak az épp beszélgető Akhilleusszal és Agamemnónnal. Az újonnan érkezettek elmondják történetüket, s hogy mint számoltak le velük. Agamemnón ehhez csak annyit fűz hozzá, hogy dicséri Pénelopeia asszonyi erényeit, amiért ilyen hosszú időn keresztül kitartott férje mellett.

Ithaka

Odüsszeusz apja házához érvén a szolgálókat a fegyverekkel a házba küldi, ő maga pedig kertészkedő apjához siet. De hű marad önmagához, most se fedi fel azonnal kilétét, csak amikor az öreg sírni kezd fia nevének hallatán. Most viszont már ő bizalmatlan, a fiú csak sebhelyével tudja igazolni magát. Most már a kérők haláláról is beszámol hősünk, majd mindketten a házba sietnek. Az öreg szolgáló Doliosz és családja is megörvend a király hazatértén. Mindannyian lakomázni gyűlnek. Közben az ithakaiak megtudják fiaik halálát, és gyűlésbe tömörülnek. Itt elhatározzák, bosszút állnak a mészárlásért, bár nagyobb részüket Medón lebeszéli erről. Egy kisebb csoport azonban Eupeithész, Antinoosz apja vezetésével hősünk ellen vonul. A királyi család férfitagjai és Doliosz hat fia is fegyvert öltött. Athéné istennő azonban kieszközli a békét az isteneknél. Így csak egy áldozat esik a harcban: Eupeithész, akit Láertész dárdája sebez halálra. A görögök az istennő parancsára ezután kibékülnek. Odüsszeuszt ugyan még fűti az indulat, de őt is lecsillapítja Zeusz lánya.

Sajnos a teljes változat nem fért be...


----------



## laati2 (2010 Október 26)

Remélem vette a lapot az aki ezt az egészet kiagyalta!


----------



## komuveseva (2010 Október 26)

Nagyon jó!


----------



## Maya46 (2010 Október 26)

*kérlek irj*




Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


----------



## Maya46 (2010 Október 26)

_segits a hozzászólások összeszedésében_


----------



## Maya46 (2010 Október 26)

segits a 20 hozzászólás eléréséhez


----------



## Maya46 (2010 Október 26)

köszi


----------



## komuveseva (2010 Október 26)

Köszi!


----------



## zsoli11 (2010 Október 26)

*lenni vagy nem lenni*



Melitta írta:


> 1, jelen



már itt vagyok


----------



## -Netti- (2010 Október 26)

**

Eredeti szerző *Melitta*


----------



## komuveseva (2010 Október 26)

szemfüles


----------



## manuelgilberto (2010 Október 26)

na ez hanyadik is?


----------



## manuelgilberto (2010 Október 26)

hm nézzük csak...


----------



## manuelgilberto (2010 Október 26)

szia!

te érted ezt? robotszűrés vagy mi?


----------



## manuelgilberto (2010 Október 26)

badum badum


----------



## manuelgilberto (2010 Október 26)

salalalala, tudnám minek ez, na nembaj, majd vki egyszer szépen elmondja


----------



## manuelgilberto (2010 Október 26)

6?


----------



## deaks (2010 Október 26)

8


----------



## deaks (2010 Október 26)

7


----------



## deaks (2010 Október 26)

6


----------



## deaks (2010 Október 26)

5


----------



## deaks (2010 Október 26)

4


----------



## deaks (2010 Október 26)

3


----------



## deaks (2010 Október 26)

2


----------



## deaks (2010 Október 26)

egy


----------



## deaks (2010 Október 26)

nulla


----------



## ultrahang (2010 Október 26)

1


----------



## ultrahang (2010 Október 26)

5


----------



## ultrahang (2010 Október 26)

4


----------



## ultrahang (2010 Október 26)

3


----------



## ultrahang (2010 Október 26)

2


----------



## ultrahang (2010 Október 26)

6


----------



## ultrahang (2010 Október 26)

7


----------



## ultrahang (2010 Október 26)

8


----------



## ultrahang (2010 Október 26)




----------



## ultrahang (2010 Október 26)

:444:\\m/


----------



## ultrahang (2010 Október 26)

:razz:


----------



## ultrahang (2010 Október 26)

:444:


----------



## gerasz11 (2010 Október 26)

Jobb


----------



## gerasz11 (2010 Október 26)

ma


----------



## ultrahang (2010 Október 26)




----------



## ultrahang (2010 Október 26)




----------



## gerasz11 (2010 Október 26)

egy


----------



## ultrahang (2010 Október 26)

kiss


----------



## gerasz11 (2010 Október 26)

veréb


----------



## ultrahang (2010 Október 26)




----------



## gerasz11 (2010 Október 26)

sas


----------



## gerasz11 (2010 Október 26)

nem


----------



## gerasz11 (2010 Október 26)

kapkod


----------



## gerasz11 (2010 Október 26)

legyeket


----------



## gerasz11 (2010 Október 26)

Küzdelmeken


----------



## gerasz11 (2010 Október 26)

át


----------



## gerasz11 (2010 Október 26)

a


----------



## gerasz11 (2010 Október 26)

csillagokig


----------



## gerasz11 (2010 Október 26)

egy


----------



## gerasz11 (2010 Október 26)

elfogyott


----------



## gerasz11 (2010 Október 26)

a meggy


----------



## gerasz11 (2010 Október 26)

Keresett


----------



## gerasz11 (2010 Október 26)

a Feri


----------



## gerasz11 (2010 Október 26)

Milyen


----------



## gerasz11 (2010 Október 26)

Feri


----------



## gerasz11 (2010 Október 26)

?


----------



## manuelgilberto (2010 Október 26)

14?:d


----------



## manuelgilberto (2010 Október 26)

hoppá az pont a fele


----------



## manuelgilberto (2010 Október 26)

najó ha nem akkor hát legyen feri


----------



## Pityke4 (2010 Október 26)

hozzá szólás gyűjtés


----------



## manuelgilberto (2010 Október 26)

igazán igyekszem, már látszik a jéghegy csúcsa?


----------



## manuelgilberto (2010 Október 26)

Pityke4 írta:


> hozzá szólás gyűjtés


badum badum?


----------



## Pityke4 (2010 Október 26)

ebből sportot űznék


----------



## manuelgilberto (2010 Október 26)

kölnben nem beszélnek angolul a helyiek az orvosnál


----------



## manuelgilberto (2010 Október 26)

13 medve megy az erdőben, a többség jobbra, közülük egy barna


----------



## manuelgilberto (2010 Október 26)

ezt a számot nem értem


----------



## manuelgilberto (2010 Október 26)

de a hat alma sok?


----------



## manuelgilberto (2010 Október 26)

Vagy csak a béna bendzsa balga barna bubi bunda burma bulma buuuuuug mint vmi féleszű?


----------



## manuelgilberto (2010 Október 26)

de az is lehet hogy csak sült


----------



## Pityke4 (2010 Október 26)

kell a letöltés, ennek te is bedőltél látom barátom, és most veled a szöveget hányom


----------



## Pityke4 (2010 Október 26)

a falra, fórum a neve, itt az egész falka


----------



## Pityke4 (2010 Október 26)

csak hagyjad hogy szabja, ötödik hsz hangja úgy üt mint egy cafka


----------



## Pityke4 (2010 Október 26)

falra hányt borsó itt minden


----------



## manuelgilberto (2010 Október 26)

Pityke4 írta:


> kell a letöltés, ennek te is bedőltél látom barátom, és most veled a szöveget hányom


nyomod a rizsát, ahelyett hogy ennéd mi?


----------



## manuelgilberto (2010 Október 26)

nyomban felsülök ha nem lesz meg a tülök


----------



## Pityke4 (2010 Október 26)

download rulz vidd ingyen


----------



## manuelgilberto (2010 Október 26)

a várva várt extázis, nirvana és megváltás elérkezett. üdv a Tescoban!


----------



## Pityke4 (2010 Október 26)

rizsát nem eszek, mert csíkszemű retek


----------



## manuelgilberto (2010 Október 26)

de azér még ráteszek egyet, egye fene, mekk mekk


----------



## Pityke4 (2010 Október 26)

Itt számít a jelenlétem? mert a jelent értem, de múltat soha


----------



## Pityke4 (2010 Október 26)

Gratulálok, most akkor szedd le


----------



## Pityke4 (2010 Október 26)

Pálfordulás, érzelemfeldúlás


----------



## manuelgilberto (2010 Október 26)

Pityke4: örültem a szerencsének, fergeteges kefelények özönlik el az Istennőt!


----------



## Pityke4 (2010 Október 26)

Éljen a létem, táncoló élen


----------



## Pityke4 (2010 Október 26)

tizenkettő után három egy hárem, várom a párom


----------



## manuelgilberto (2010 Október 26)

oh anyám egy napot kell várnom


----------



## Pityke4 (2010 Október 26)

magyarország


----------



## Pityke4 (2010 Október 26)

valszeg nekem is kell még várnom... kár


----------



## Pityke4 (2010 Október 26)

a francba


----------



## Pityke4 (2010 Október 26)

lsd


----------



## Pityke4 (2010 Október 26)

Harry Potter a kókler, filmszakma joker


----------



## Pityke4 (2010 Október 26)

joe kell


----------



## Pityke4 (2010 Október 26)

vége. köszi


----------



## Lotus (2010 Október 26)

Szia! Ez tetszik!


----------



## Lotus (2010 Október 26)

anyus10 írta:


> *A barátság kertje*
> 
> A barátságot mondhatjuk egy kertnek,​ melybe sok-sok kis magot elültethetsz.​ Kedvesség és nevetés a locsolás,​ s a szeretet lesz a kinyíló virág.​ Türelem, megértés, gyengéd figyelem​ napsütésnél jobban melegítenek,​ Így nem hervad a szeretet virága,​ s aki ültette, örökké csodálja.​ “Baráthoz akkor fordulunk,​ Ha kell aki felvidítson.​ A barátot nagyra tartjuk,​ Hiszen kincs, nem holmi limlom.​




ez is tetszik


----------



## mikomiko (2010 Október 26)

miért kell húsz?


----------



## mikomiko (2010 Október 26)

miért nem elég 19?


----------



## mikomiko (2010 Október 26)

vagy esetleg 18?


----------



## mikomiko (2010 Október 26)

netán 17?


----------



## Lotus (2010 Október 26)

anyus10 írta:


> “A legtöbb, amit gyerekeinknek adhatunk: gyökerek és szárnyak.” (*Goethe*)




és ez is ))


----------



## mikomiko (2010 Október 26)

de szép szám a 16 is!


----------



## Lotus (2010 Október 26)

bubi12 írta:


> “Célozd meg a Holdat! Még ha elhibázod is, a csillagok közt landolsz.” (*Les Brown*)




és ez is....


----------



## mikomiko (2010 Október 26)

a 15 pedig eggyel kevesebb.


----------



## Kikridi (2010 Október 26)

)


----------



## Lotus (2010 Október 26)

bubi12 írta:


> “Ha azt szeretnéd, hogy a dolgok valóban megváltozzanak, más gondolatokra van szükséged.” (*Abraham Hicks*)




milyen igaz...


----------



## mikomiko (2010 Október 26)

lehetne 14 is, bár az meg kétszer 7.


----------



## Lotus (2010 Október 26)

bubi12 írta:


> “Amit a cél elérésével kapunk közel sem olyan fontos, mint amivé válunk, amíg azt elérjük.” (*Zig Ziglar*)




köszi


----------



## mikomiko (2010 Október 27)

akkor nincs mese: 13.


----------



## Lotus (2010 Október 27)

bubi12 írta:


> Leegyszerűsítve a világot kétféleképpen szemlélhetjük:
> 
> A világ egy nagy káosz.
> A világ jól van úgy, ahogy van.


 viszont a második lehetőség nem zárja ki az elsőt


----------



## mikomiko (2010 Október 27)

legyen tizenkettő, az mégidcsak kevesebb.


----------



## Lotus (2010 Október 27)

bubi12 írta:


> “Amikor a változás szelei fújnak, a kétkedők falakat húznak föl, az optimisták pedig vitorlákat.”




milyen igaz


----------



## mikomiko (2010 Október 27)

tizenegy sem rossz, bár az meg több mint a 10.


----------



## Lotus (2010 Október 27)

anyus10 írta:


> “Az igaz barát nem az, aki meghív egy drága ebédre, hanem az, aki halkan odaszól, hogy beragadt a fogad közé egy darab káposzta.”


----------



## mikomiko (2010 Október 27)

legyen tíz, a többire meg alszom egyet!


----------



## Lotus (2010 Október 27)

bubi12 írta:


> “Egy pesszimista minden lehetőségben látja a nehézséget; egy optimista minden nehézségben meglátja a lehetőséget.” (*Winston Churchill*)


----------



## Lotus (2010 Október 27)

bubi12 írta:


> “Jobb, ha felkészülten hiába várjuk a lehetőségeket, mint ha a lehetőség készületlenül talál.” (*Whitney Young*)


----------



## Lotus (2010 Október 27)

bubi12 írta:


> Ez meglenne, viszlát!




 

köszi a segítséget az idézeteiddel!


----------



## Lotus (2010 Október 27)

laati2 írta:


> Homérosz: Odüsszeia (lerövidítve)
> 
> Első ének
> 
> ...




húha, jó sokat gépeltél


----------



## Lotus (2010 Október 27)

laati2 írta:


> Homérosz: Odüsszeia (lerövidítve)
> 
> Első ének
> 
> ...




húha, jó sokat gépeltél


----------



## Lotus (2010 Október 27)

és újra, laati2


----------



## Lotus (2010 Október 27)

Maya46 írta:


>


 az elején sokan - köztük én is- azt hitték, hogy a köszönöm gombbal is elérhető a 20 hozzászólás...


----------



## Lotus (2010 Október 27)

de aztán csak rájöttünk. hogy nem


----------



## Lotus (2010 Október 27)

még az a szerencse, hogy voltatok páran, akik írtak érdekességeket, és lehetett rájuk reagálni


----------



## Lotus (2010 Október 27)

nem úgy mint én...


----------



## Lotus (2010 Október 27)

na még két smile )))))


----------



## Lotus (2010 Október 27)

és az utolsó


----------



## Lotus (2010 Október 27)

további jó gyűjtögetést mindenkinek


----------



## Ancsa750106 (2010 Október 27)

Sziasztok! Most regiztem.Beszélgessünk


----------



## Nikuska (2010 Október 27)

Nagyon jók!


----------



## Maarcy (2010 Október 27)

Te jó ég. Több mint 7000 hozzászolás van itt. Az már elég népes tábort jelent!


----------



## Maarcy (2010 Október 27)

Hány tag lehet valójában Kanadában?


----------



## Maarcy (2010 Október 27)

Hát köszi nekem még csak a harmadik.


----------



## Maarcy (2010 Október 27)

Amugy a húsz hozzászólás 1 témában is összegyűjthető?


----------



## Maarcy (2010 Október 27)

Hány éve létezik ez az oldal?


----------



## Maarcy (2010 Október 27)

Úgy látszik még túl korán van! No sebaj akkor én is smilekat és számokat írok mint más!!! Sziasztok. Jaj. Bemutatkozni meg majd elfeledtem. Szóval Budapesti vagyok 27 éves és Kriminál pszichológus.


----------



## Maarcy (2010 Október 27)

7


----------



## Maarcy (2010 Október 27)

8 xd


----------



## Maarcy (2010 Október 27)

9


----------



## Maarcy (2010 Október 27)

10


----------



## Maarcy (2010 Október 27)

:d


----------



## Maarcy (2010 Október 27)

12


----------



## Maarcy (2010 Október 27)

13


----------



## Maarcy (2010 Október 27)

14


----------



## Maarcy (2010 Október 27)

15


----------



## Maarcy (2010 Október 27)

16


----------



## Maarcy (2010 Október 27)

17


----------



## Maarcy (2010 Október 27)

18


----------



## Maarcy (2010 Október 27)

19 Mindjárt itt a vége!


----------



## Maarcy (2010 Október 27)

20!!!! További jó gyűjtögetést nektek. Sziasztok


----------



## semeske (2010 Október 27)

hello
itt vagyok


----------



## semeske (2010 Október 27)

2


----------



## semeske (2010 Október 27)

3


----------



## semeske (2010 Október 27)

4 lassan megy


----------



## semeske (2010 Október 27)

öt


----------



## semeske (2010 Október 27)

hat


----------



## semeske (2010 Október 27)

hét


----------



## semeske (2010 Október 27)

nyolc


----------



## semeske (2010 Október 27)

kilenc


----------



## semeske (2010 Október 27)

10


----------



## semeske (2010 Október 27)

11


----------



## semeske (2010 Október 27)

12


----------



## semeske (2010 Október 27)

13


----------



## semeske (2010 Október 27)

14


----------



## semeske (2010 Október 27)

15


----------



## semeske (2010 Október 27)

16


----------



## semeske (2010 Október 27)

17


----------



## semeske (2010 Október 27)

18


----------



## semeske (2010 Október 27)

19


----------



## semeske (2010 Október 27)

20,
ez elfogyott
sziasztok


----------



## Ancsa750106 (2010 Október 27)

Sziasztok!
Itt csak számokat kell írni?


----------



## Ancsa750106 (2010 Október 27)

9


----------



## Ancsa750106 (2010 Október 27)

10


----------



## Ancsa750106 (2010 Október 27)

11


----------



## Ancsa750106 (2010 Október 27)

12


----------



## Ancsa750106 (2010 Október 27)

13


----------



## Ancsa750106 (2010 Október 27)

14


----------



## Ancsa750106 (2010 Október 27)

15


----------



## Ancsa750106 (2010 Október 27)

16


----------



## Ancsa750106 (2010 Október 27)

17


----------



## Ancsa750106 (2010 Október 27)

18


----------



## Ancsa750106 (2010 Október 27)

19


----------



## Ancsa750106 (2010 Október 27)

20
Ez is


----------



## renike1987 (2010 Október 27)

Szeretném gyorsan elérni


----------



## renike1987 (2010 Október 27)

1


----------



## renike1987 (2010 Október 27)

2


----------



## renike1987 (2010 Október 27)

3


----------



## renike1987 (2010 Október 27)

igen nehéz, de utána, majd álom sok dolog megnyílik előttünk...én óvónő vagyok és már régebben is mutatott ide link a kereséseim közben de akkor nejm csináltam végig a 20 hozzászólást...

Képem még nincs róla, de úgy tettem fel az óvodai csoportomba szalvétaképeket, hogy előtte kartonpapírral "bekereteztem". Mindenki csudájára jár milyen egyszerű, és mégis jól nézz ki.


----------



## renike1987 (2010 Október 27)

5


----------



## renike1987 (2010 Október 27)

7


----------



## renike1987 (2010 Október 27)

sajnálom, hogy nem tudom egyik ötletet sem megnyitni


----------



## gossipboy (2010 Október 27)

hali


----------



## renike1987 (2010 Október 27)

8


----------



## gossipboy (2010 Október 27)

2


----------



## gossipboy (2010 Október 27)

3


----------



## renike1987 (2010 Október 27)

10


----------



## gossipboy (2010 Október 27)

4


----------



## gossipboy (2010 Október 27)

5


----------



## gossipboy (2010 Október 27)

6


----------



## gossipboy (2010 Október 27)

7


----------



## gossipboy (2010 Október 27)

8


----------



## gossipboy (2010 Október 27)

9


----------



## gossipboy (2010 Október 27)

10


----------



## sdombora (2010 Október 27)

*jelen*

Még jó, hogy van ez a 20 hozzászólásos téma


----------



## gossipboy (2010 Október 27)

11


----------



## gossipboy (2010 Október 27)

12


----------



## gossipboy (2010 Október 27)

13


----------



## gossipboy (2010 Október 27)

14


----------



## gossipboy (2010 Október 27)

15


----------



## gossipboy (2010 Október 27)

16


----------



## gossipboy (2010 Október 27)

17


----------



## gossipboy (2010 Október 27)

18


----------



## gossipboy (2010 Október 27)

19


----------



## gossipboy (2010 Október 27)

20


----------



## gossipboy (2010 Október 27)

ezt a hülyeséget


----------



## kishuszár64 (2010 Október 27)

*az 1-ső*



Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


 
Hali, itt vagyok.


----------



## kishuszár64 (2010 Október 27)

A 2-ik.


----------



## renike1987 (2010 Október 27)

sziasztok


----------



## kishuszár64 (2010 Október 27)

A 3-ik.


----------



## kishuszár64 (2010 Október 27)

A 4-ik.


----------



## renike1987 (2010 Október 27)

17


----------



## hbneanikó (2010 Október 27)

Mindenkinek szép napot kívánok!!!


----------



## hbneanikó (2010 Október 27)

3-dik


----------



## hbneanikó (2010 Október 27)

már 4.


----------



## dolomber (2010 Október 27)

hello


----------



## hbneanikó (2010 Október 27)

bocsi de nagyon kell a 20, ezért 5.


----------



## dolomber (2010 Október 27)

hallo


----------



## dolomber (2010 Október 27)

szép napunka van ma


----------



## hbneanikó (2010 Október 27)

6


----------



## dolomber (2010 Október 27)

7


----------



## hbneanikó (2010 Október 27)

Kissé hűvös van, de süt a nap. Ettől remélem mindenkinek kicsit jobb lesz a kedve.


----------



## dolomber (2010 Október 27)

8


----------



## dolomber (2010 Október 27)

reméljük


----------



## dolomber (2010 Október 27)

esni csak nem fog


----------



## hbneanikó (2010 Október 27)

Szia dolomber!


----------



## dolomber (2010 Október 27)

és hétvégére is ilyen várható


----------



## dolomber (2010 Október 27)

szia anikó


----------



## hbneanikó (2010 Október 27)

Remélem nem fog esni, mert nagyon nem szeretem.


----------



## dolomber (2010 Október 27)

lassan 11 óra lesz


----------



## hbneanikó (2010 Október 27)

Szereted az állatokat?


----------



## dolomber (2010 Október 27)

bizzunk benne :...


----------



## dolomber (2010 Október 27)

a szél legalább már nem fúj..


----------



## hbneanikó (2010 Október 27)

mindjárt mehetünk ebédelni


----------



## dolomber (2010 Október 27)

igen van egy kutyám ,,, neked van vmilyen éllatod?:


----------



## macska15 (2010 Október 27)

Sziasztok!


----------



## dolomber (2010 Október 27)

igen közeleg az ebéd idő


----------



## hbneanikó (2010 Október 27)

A szél nem fúj, a hó sem esik, tehát a mai nap szép lesz.


----------



## dolomber (2010 Október 27)

szia


----------



## macska15 (2010 Október 27)

Én is szeretem az állatokat. Van két kutyám és 5 cicám


----------



## dolomber (2010 Október 27)

a hegyekben már havazott


----------



## dolomber (2010 Október 27)

hát az már mennyiség


----------



## hbneanikó (2010 Október 27)

igen, egy kutyusom.


----------



## macska15 (2010 Október 27)

Pesten szépen süt a nap, de hűvöskés van


----------



## dolomber (2010 Október 27)

a kutyák a kedvenceim


----------



## macska15 (2010 Október 27)

Az egyik kutyusom uszkár, ami a lakásban van, a másik mudi, ő az udvaron lakik.


----------



## dolomber (2010 Október 27)

hüvöskés, de legalább nem fúj a szél


----------



## dolomber (2010 Október 27)

uszkár és mudi


----------



## hbneanikó (2010 Október 27)

örülök, hogy ti is szeretitek az állatokat


----------



## macska15 (2010 Október 27)

Nem ami, hanem, aki a lakásban lakik


----------



## macska15 (2010 Október 27)

Nagyon jó lenne, ha a hétvégén is ilyen napos idő lenne.


----------



## dolomber (2010 Október 27)

üdvüzlet mindenkinek


----------



## vackor27 (2010 Október 27)

Remélem nálunk még nem fog,így is elég hideg van már


----------



## dolomber (2010 Október 27)

lesz még napsütés


----------



## hbneanikó (2010 Október 27)

Békés megyében is szép idő van most.


----------



## hbneanikó (2010 Október 27)

Hát az időt jól kitárgyaltuk, de remélem tényleg ilyen szép marad majd a hétvégén is.


----------



## macska15 (2010 Október 27)

A nagy havazást csak akkor szeretem, ha nem kell kibúni a lakásból


----------



## hbneanikó (2010 Október 27)

Eltüntetek?


----------



## macska15 (2010 Október 27)

vagy talán inkább a hó, mint a rettenetes hideg.


----------



## macska15 (2010 Október 27)

bár nagyon hideg telet jósolnak.


----------



## hbneanikó (2010 Október 27)

Ja megnyugodtam, hogy nem. Csak hírtelen azt hittem kilépett mindenki.


----------



## macska15 (2010 Október 27)

Ti szerettek kötni, horgolni, hímezni?


----------



## macska15 (2010 Október 27)

én mindegyiket szeretem.


----------



## hbneanikó (2010 Október 27)

Én tényleg nem szeretem a hideget, úgyhogy remélem ez a jóslat nem fog bejönni.


----------



## macska15 (2010 Október 27)

bár most a keresztszemezésre és a gobelin varrásra kattantam rá.


----------



## hbneanikó (2010 Október 27)

sajnos csak kötni tudok, de azt se valami profin


----------



## macska15 (2010 Október 27)

Én főleg állatokat és tájéképeket szeretem csinálni.


----------



## macska15 (2010 Október 27)

a proftól én is messze vagyok, de egyszerűbb dolgokat megcsinálom.


----------



## hbneanikó (2010 Október 27)

Bocsánat, de most ki kell lépjek. Remélem még tudunk majd beszélgetni.
Örülök, hogy itt voltatok.
Üdv.


----------



## macska15 (2010 Október 27)

régen rengeteget horgoltam a lányomnak.


----------



## macska15 (2010 Október 27)

szoknyákat, kardigánt ruhákat.


----------



## macska15 (2010 Október 27)

varrással is próbálkoztam, de az valahogy nem igazán ment.


----------



## vackor27 (2010 Október 27)

Én is inkább bentről szeretem nézni,de olyan jópofák a gyerekek mikor még először látnak havat.
Kíváncsi vagyok a lányom mit reagál majd rá.


----------



## macska15 (2010 Október 27)

így a varrásból csak annyi maradt, hogy a nadrág alját felvarrom, ha hosszú.


----------



## cerebrolavator (2010 Október 27)

Üdvözlök mindenki, Magyarországról, Zalaegerszegről vagyok. 
Első beszólásom ez.


----------



## MMonika (2010 Október 27)

)


----------



## panni-7 (2010 Október 27)

Itt vagyok: Sziasztok Budapestről......... mindenkinek szép napot kívánok!:roll:


----------



## macska15 (2010 Október 27)

A lányod, ha most lát először havat, biztos fog neki tetszeni.


----------



## szdalma76 (2010 Október 27)

Megérkeztem Miskolcról.


----------



## szdalma76 (2010 Október 27)

Jelenleg online vagyok.


----------



## macska15 (2010 Október 27)

panni-7. Neked is szép napot


----------



## MMonika (2010 Október 27)

*spirituális weboldal*

Sziasztok,

Ajánlom mindenkinek figyelmébe.
www.felébredés.hu (így, ékezetesen írjátok be!)

Érdekes írások, programok, tanfolyamok, ajánlott könyvek, vegán receptek.

Móni


----------



## szdalma76 (2010 Október 27)

Hogy lehet, hogy tegnap este kezdtem el gyűjzeni a 20 hsz-t, 16-nál tartottam ,ma meg 12 volt csak?


----------



## szdalma76 (2010 Október 27)

Miért akarsz beszólni?


----------



## macska15 (2010 Október 27)

minden újnak üdvözlet, bár én is az vagyok.


----------



## vackor27 (2010 Október 27)

Remélem.Még most fedezi fel a világot.


----------



## Jankica88 (2010 Október 27)

**

Sziasztok! Mi újság?  Jó az oldal!


----------



## juventus (2010 Október 27)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg



én szeretnék 20at, de nem tudom hogy kell. segíts kérlek! koszonom


----------



## juventus (2010 Október 27)

koszonom


----------



## juventus (2010 Október 27)

na még 12


----------



## juventus (2010 Október 27)

csilla


----------



## szdalma76 (2010 Október 27)

Remélem ez már a 18. hsz lesz.


----------



## juventus (2010 Október 27)

1


----------



## juventus (2010 Október 27)

2


----------



## szdalma76 (2010 Október 27)

Igen, igen igen, már csak 2 hsz. kell a boldogsághoz!


----------



## szdalma76 (2010 Október 27)

És végre meg van a 20. is. Mit is csinálhatok most már?


----------



## vackor27 (2010 Október 27)

Beszélgessünk


----------



## juventus (2010 Október 27)

ha bárkit érdekel, segíthetek eredeti tardoskeddi táncokban, játékokban, váskatáncban vagy akár szinalában is.csi


----------



## juventus (2010 Október 27)

okés, mirol?


----------



## juventus (2010 Október 27)

vagy már neked meg van a 20? nekem hiányzik még 6


----------



## vackor27 (2010 Október 27)

Bármiről?
Hobbyd?
Mivel foglalkozol?


----------



## juventus (2010 Október 27)

hééé vackor27 eltuntél


----------



## szdalma76 (2010 Október 27)

Elértem a 20 hsz.-t, 2 napja regisztráltam, szerettem volna letölteni egy tartalomjegyzéket és nem engedi.


----------



## juventus (2010 Október 27)

hungarologus vagyok, hobbym egyértelmuen a népi hagyományok, néptánc, meg kis tánccsoportotm, amit vezetek. és te? merrol vagy?


----------



## vackor27 (2010 Október 27)

itt vagyok


----------



## juventus (2010 Október 27)

én meg egy népzenei albumot szeretnék letolteni, azon dolgozom, de vhogy nem jutok elore...


----------



## vackor27 (2010 Október 27)

Szigetszentmiklóson lakom,jelenleg itthon gürizek,mert gyeden vagyok.


----------



## juventus (2010 Október 27)

már látom szigetszentmiklos


----------



## vackor27 (2010 Október 27)

Én meg a fiamnak szeretnék letölteni első osztályos matekfeladatokat


----------



## juventus (2010 Október 27)

én meg munkaban vagyok


----------



## juventus (2010 Október 27)

na megprobalkozom ismételten, mert már megvan a 20


----------



## juventus (2010 Október 27)

hát még most sem engedi, nem tudod hogy tudnám letolteni a cd-t?


----------



## vackor27 (2010 Október 27)

látom elérted a 20-at,gratulálok


----------



## vackor27 (2010 Október 27)

Szerintem el kell telnie kis időbe,míg a számítógép agyában is rögzül,hogy megvan a 20 hozzászólásod


----------



## vackor27 (2010 Október 27)

Még kell 10 ,segítsetek


----------



## vackor27 (2010 Október 27)

már csak 9


----------



## vackor27 (2010 Október 27)

8


----------



## vackor27 (2010 Október 27)

7


----------



## vackor27 (2010 Október 27)

juventus hová lettél?


----------



## vackor27 (2010 Október 27)

5


----------



## vackor27 (2010 Október 27)

4


----------



## panni-7 (2010 Október 27)

Boldogan jelentem már elértem a 20 hozzászólást, köszönöm az útmutató segítséget nagyon hasznos volt:..:


----------



## vackor27 (2010 Október 27)

3


----------



## vackor27 (2010 Október 27)

2


----------



## vackor27 (2010 Október 27)

1


----------



## vackor27 (2010 Október 27)

Megvan,mindenkinek köszönöm


----------



## Jankica88 (2010 Október 27)

*-*

Vagy egy éve regisztrálva vagyok, de eddig nem használtam az oldalt, most gyorsan összeszedtem ezt a 20 hsz-t de nem tudok semmit se csinálni most sem. :-S


----------



## Pitzee (2010 Október 27)

Jujj de jóóóó Ezeknek én is nagyon örülök


----------



## Pitzee (2010 Október 27)

De jó a képed!!!


----------



## Pitzee (2010 Október 27)

Hol találtátok ezeket a mintákat?


----------



## Pitzee (2010 Október 27)

Egyetértek


----------



## Pitzee (2010 Október 27)




----------



## LadyClare (2010 Október 27)

Üdv Mindenkinek!


----------



## LadyClare (2010 Október 27)

Én is pedálozok a 20 hozzászólás összegyűjtéséért ...


----------



## Pitzee (2010 Október 27)

Én is olyan régóta szeretnék ilyeneket varrni, csak nincs időm... De úgyis eljön az ideje


----------



## LadyClare (2010 Október 27)

Elég jól haladok, már csak 14 kiányzik


----------



## kishuszár64 (2010 Október 27)

Sziasztok


----------



## kishuszár64 (2010 Október 27)

Fúú....


----------



## kishuszár64 (2010 Október 27)

Még csak ez a 8-ik?!!


----------



## Tika987 (2010 Október 27)

hello


----------



## Tika987 (2010 Október 27)

1


----------



## Tika987 (2010 Október 27)

2


----------



## Tika987 (2010 Október 27)

3


----------



## Tika987 (2010 Október 27)

4


----------



## Tika987 (2010 Október 27)

5


----------



## Tika987 (2010 Október 27)

6


----------



## Tika987 (2010 Október 27)

7


----------



## Tika987 (2010 Október 27)

8


----------



## Tika987 (2010 Október 27)

9


----------



## Tika987 (2010 Október 27)

10


----------



## Tika987 (2010 Október 27)

11


----------



## Tika987 (2010 Október 27)

13


----------



## Tika987 (2010 Október 27)

14


----------



## Tika987 (2010 Október 27)

15


----------



## Tika987 (2010 Október 27)

16


----------



## Tika987 (2010 Október 27)

17


----------



## Tika987 (2010 Október 27)

18


----------



## Tika987 (2010 Október 27)

19


----------



## Tika987 (2010 Október 27)

20


----------



## Tika987 (2010 Október 27)

21


----------



## Jegesmaci78 (2010 Október 27)

Namost nekidurálom magam!


----------



## Jegesmaci78 (2010 Október 27)

Tíz.


----------



## LadyClare (2010 Október 27)

Köszönöm Andinak a segítséget, hogy ezt a linket nekem megmutatta.


----------



## Jegesmaci78 (2010 Október 27)

Tizenegy.


----------



## Jegesmaci78 (2010 Október 27)

Tizenkettő


----------



## Jegesmaci78 (2010 Október 27)

Tizenhárom


----------



## Jegesmaci78 (2010 Október 27)

Tizennégy.


----------



## Jegesmaci78 (2010 Október 27)

Tizenöt.


----------



## Jegesmaci78 (2010 Október 27)

Tizenhat.


----------



## Jegesmaci78 (2010 Október 27)

Tizenhét.


----------



## Jegesmaci78 (2010 Október 27)

Tizennyolc.


----------



## Jegesmaci78 (2010 Október 27)

Tizenkilenc...


----------



## Jegesmaci78 (2010 Október 27)

Há-Ú-Esz!!!!


----------



## Jegesmaci78 (2010 Október 27)

No, rajta.


----------



## blavadim (2010 Október 27)

- Szep oltonyod van! - mondja Kovacsnak a kollegaja.
- Tegnap kaptam ajandekba a felesegemtol.
- Szuletesnapod van?
- Nem, csak ugy meglepett vele. Tegnap hamarabb hazaertem a munkabol, es
ez ott volt ledobva a szek karjara a haloszobankban.


----------



## blavadim (2010 Október 27)

Honnan tudod hogy 2008ban élsz?

01. Véletlenül a mikrón ütöd be a PIN-kódodat.


----------



## blavadim (2010 Október 27)

03. 15 különbözo" telefonszámod van egy háromtagú családhoz..


----------



## blavadim (2010 Október 27)

02. Több éve nem pasziánszoztál rendes kártyával.


----------



## blavadim (2010 Október 27)

04. E-mailt küldesz a melletted ülo" embernek.


----------



## blavadim (2010 Október 27)

mire jo ez az egesz?
05. Azt mondod, azért nem tartod a kapcsolatot a régi ismero"so"kkel, 
mert nincs meg az e-mail címük.


----------



## blavadim (2010 Október 27)

05. Négy éve ugyanannál az íróasztalnál ülsz, de közben három különbözo" 
cégnél dolgoztál.


----------



## blavadim (2010 Október 27)

07. A fo"nököd nem tudná elvégezni a te munkádat.


----------



## blavadim (2010 Október 27)

08. Felhívod a családot, hogy tudd meg otthon vannak-e, miközben hajtasz 
be a garázsba.


----------



## blavadim (2010 Október 27)

10. Minden tévéreklám végén szerepel egy internetcím.


----------



## blavadim (2010 Október 27)

11. Ha elmész otthonról a mobiltelefonod nélkül (amit életed elso" 10, 
20 ,30 ,40 évében nem is ismertél), pánikba esel és máris visszamész érte..


----------



## blavadim (2010 Október 27)

12. Reggel az elso", hogy bekapcsolod a számítógépet, még mielo"tt 
kimész kávéért a konyhába.


----------



## blavadim (2010 Október 27)

13. Mosolyogsz és bólogatsz miközben ezt olvasod.


----------



## blavadim (2010 Október 27)

14. Még rosszabb: pontosan tudod kinek fogod ezt továbbküldeni.


----------



## blavadim (2010 Október 27)

15. Túl elfoglalt vagy, hogy észre vedd, hogy nincs 9-es a listán.


----------



## blavadim (2010 Október 27)

16. Tényleg megnézted, hogy nincs 9-es a listán.


----------



## blavadim (2010 Október 27)

17. Gondolom az sem tünt fel hogy két 5 van a listán.


----------



## blavadim (2010 Október 27)

18. Ezt is megnézted, újra......


----------



## blavadim (2010 Október 27)

19. ....és most röhögsz magadon


----------



## blavadim (2010 Október 27)

20. Gondold végig, hogy miért


----------



## sdombora (2010 Október 27)

kifejezetten tetszik.


----------



## sdombora (2010 Október 27)

*ez egy idézet*


----------



## GMO57 (2010 Október 27)

*Sziasztok !*

Jelen vagyok !


----------



## GMO57 (2010 Október 27)

*Még 1 hozászólás*

Ez az október nagyon speciális, van 5 péntek benne, 5 szombat és öt vasárnap is.
Ez csak 823 évenként történik meg és úgy hívják pénzeszsák.
Küldd tovább 8 jo embernek és akkor a kínai fengshui szerint 4 napon belül
feltűnik a pénz.
Akik megállítják, azoknak nem jár semmi....


----------



## GMO57 (2010 Október 27)

*Új hozászólás*

"fasza buli volt, anyám írt smst, hogy meghalt a papa, én 
végigbőgtem az éjszakát, és kiderült, hogy csak a pápa halt meg, csak anyám nem bír ékezetet írni...."


----------



## GMO57 (2010 Október 27)

*Újra én*

Réges-régen, a tv hőskorában esténként még a nők olvastak fel esti mese gyanánt. 
Egy alkalommal, teljesen váratlanul az utolsó pillanatban a bemondónő rosszul lett, 
és helyette az egyik férfi kollégát kérték fel a mesemondásra . 
- Szervusztok, gyerekek! - köszönt illendően az ötvenhárom éves szakállas figura. 
- Fecske anyó vagyok... - folytatta, és a korabeli felvételen látszik, hogy az operatőr megbillenti a statívot a röhögéstől. 
A mesélő, nagydarab szakállas figura folytatta : 
- ...és épp a tojásaimon ülök... - a korabeli kollegák szerint ekkor a hangosító, 
valamint az összes díszletes és kellékes halkan kiosont a folyosóra, majd összeesett 
a röhögéstől. Utolsónak az operatőr maradt, aki a következő mondat után hagyta el a stúdiót : 
- ...és a fészekből kilóg a szép villás farkam...


----------



## GMO57 (2010 Október 27)

*Nos hanyadjára ?*

Pécs, Nagy Lajos Gimnázium. Buszos osztálykirándulás keretében viszik 
a diákokat a kaposvári Csiky Gergely Színház, Dózsa György c. színdarabjának előadására. 
Az út kb. 1,5 óra. Időben el is indulnak, ám a busz defektet kap és a szókimondó buszsofőrnek 
egy órájába telik kicserélni a kereket. így már nem érnek oda időben, csak amikor már javában 
folyik az előadás. Nosza, annyi baj legyen, a jegyek ki vannak fizetve, a helyek fenntartva, mind a 
negyven ember, élén sofőrünkkel megpróbálja laposkúszásban elfoglalni a székeket. 
Az előadásnak pont ebben a pillanatában ér a szövegkönyv ahhoz a részhez, amikor a jobbágysereget 
verbuváló Dózsa így kiált fel: 
- Hol késtetek, Parasztok? 
Mire hősünk magára véve a felszólítást, így vág vissza : 
- Hát b....m az anyád, lerobbant a buszunk, te köcsög!!!


----------



## GMO57 (2010 Október 27)

*7 vagy 8*

Beálltam egy zsúfolt parkolóba és leengedtem az ablakot, hogy a hátsó ülésen nyújtózkodó kutyusom kapjon elég levegőt. Nem akartam, hogy utánam induljon, megálltam hát a járdán és visszamutatva rá, határozottan 
azt mondtam: 
- Ott maradsz! Érted?? Maradsz! Maradsz!! 
Egy közeli autó vezetője, látva hogy szőke vagyok, csodálkozva végigmért, majd megszólalt: 
- Csak be kell húznia a kéziféket!


----------



## GMO57 (2010 Október 27)

*9*

Zsúfolt busz. Egy csinos lány keresett valamit a pénztárcájában, mikor a busz éleset kanyarodott és az apró nagy része kiszóródott. 
A lány hirtelen mozdulattal leguggolt, hogy összeszedje, miközben egy igen-igen hangosat púzott. Szegény, rákvörös arccal állt fel és nem mert senkire sem nézni. A busz utasai szintén rákvörösek voltak az elfojtott röhögéstől, de mindenki moderálta magát és rezzenéstelen arccal bámult maga elé vagy ki az ablakon. Nem így egy szakadt hajléktalan, aki megszólal : 
- Te kis fingós, ott még van egy forint.


----------



## GMO57 (2010 Október 27)

*10*

Egyik nap az iskolában egy fényképész csoportképet készített az osztályról. 
A tanító néni megpróbálja rávenni a gyerekeket, mindenki vegyen a képből. 
- Képzeljétek el, milyen jó lesz, ha majd felnőttök, előveszitek a képet és azt mondjátok, itt van Judit, ő orvos. Ez meg Gábor, ő autószerelő. 
Hátulról egy vékonyka hang: 
- És itt a tanárnő, ő meg halott.


----------



## GMO57 (2010 Október 27)

*11*

Egy fiatalember lázasan tanulja a szóbeli érettségi tételeket. 
Egy nappal az érettségi vizsga előtt riadtan konstatálja, hogy 
a történelem tételekre nem maradt ideje. 
"Mentsük, ami menthető!"- alapon EGY tételt azért megtanul, 
mégpedig a 13-as számút, ettől rögtön elmúlt a félelme. 
Másnap, amikor a 8-as számú történelem tételt húzta, egy hirtelen mozdulattal visszadugta a többi közé. 
- Na-na fiatalember, mit művel? Hányas tételt húzta? 
- A 13-ast, de szörnyen babonás vagyok, ezért ijedtemben visszadobtam. 
- Ilyen nincs!!! Tessék, mondja csak el a 13-as tételt! 
A fiatalember jelesre vizsgázott.


----------



## GMO57 (2010 Október 27)

*12*

Egy michigani TV állomás bemondónője, miután mégsem esett az előző nap megjósolt hó, ezzel fordult a meteorológushoz : 
- Nos Bob, hol van az a 20 centi, amit tegnap este ígértél? 
Nem csak a fickónak, hanem a stáb felének is el kellett hagynia a 
forgatás helyszínét, annyira röhögtek, a zavarba jött bemondónő pedig a 
jövőben kétszer is meggondolja, mielőtt beszél...


----------



## GMO57 (2010 Október 27)

*13*

Ki a legvonzóbb férfi?
Mágnes Miska.


----------



## GMO57 (2010 Október 27)

*14*

Mi történik, ha a Mikulás karambolozik?
Szánja bánja.


----------



## GMO57 (2010 Október 27)

*15*

Melyik a legnyugodtabb harci kutya?
A bambull.


----------



## GMO57 (2010 Október 27)

*16*

Hogy nevezik azt, amikor valakiért tuzbe teszed a kezed?
Értesülés.


----------



## GMO57 (2010 Október 27)

*17*

Mi lesz a sárkányból, ha elrontja a gyomrát?
Tuzhányó.


----------



## GMO57 (2010 Október 27)

*18*

Mi különbség a fizetés és az alagút között?
Az alagutat fúrjak, a fizetést faragjak.
Az alagútból ki lehet jönni, a fizetésb&otilde;l nem.


----------



## GMO57 (2010 Október 27)

*19*

Ki az? Kocsmában ül és se keze, se lába, se feje?
Törzsvendég.


----------



## GMO57 (2010 Október 27)

*20*

Hogyan köszön a sebész?
Kezét csonkolom.


----------



## sdombora (2010 Október 27)

Ez tetszik így már jobb


----------



## GMO57 (2010 Október 27)

*21 (ráadás)*

Ki mondta elöször:" Asszony kell a házba"?
Kömüves Kelemen.


----------



## sdombora (2010 Október 27)

*hozzászóltam*

hozzászóltam


----------



## sdombora (2010 Október 27)

és még egyszer


----------



## romcica (2010 Október 27)

szép, hideg napunk van


----------



## sasika (2010 Október 27)

de anapon meleg van


----------



## aliii (2010 Október 27)

1


----------



## sasika (2010 Október 27)

amugy sziasztok


----------



## sasika (2010 Október 27)

2


----------



## aliii (2010 Október 27)

2


----------



## sasika (2010 Október 27)

3


----------



## sasika (2010 Október 27)

4


----------



## sasika (2010 Október 27)

5


----------



## sasika (2010 Október 27)

6


----------



## romcica (2010 Október 27)

sziasztok


----------



## sasika (2010 Október 27)

7


----------



## sasika (2010 Október 27)

ez a 20 hozzászólás kikészít


----------



## romcica (2010 Október 27)

jelen


----------



## sasika (2010 Október 27)

nincs nekem erre időm


----------



## sasika (2010 Október 27)

12


----------



## sasika (2010 Október 27)

13


----------



## sasika (2010 Október 27)

14


----------



## sasika (2010 Október 27)

15


----------



## sasika (2010 Október 27)

16


----------



## sasika (2010 Október 27)

már csak 3


----------



## sasika (2010 Október 27)

és 2


----------



## sasika (2010 Október 27)

és az utolsó és remélem le tudok tölteni meg fel is


----------



## FLaci1981 (2010 Október 27)

*Szia Mindenki*

:d


melitta írta:


> 1, jelen


 


abigel573 írta:


> kreáltam egy mindegy mit ír be szóláncot a kezdőknek... Azt se használják...
> Talán túl egyszerű.


----------



## kishuszár64 (2010 Október 27)

9


----------



## kishuszár64 (2010 Október 27)

10


----------



## kishuszár64 (2010 Október 27)

11


----------



## kishuszár64 (2010 Október 27)

12


----------



## Cesario (2010 Október 27)

Kész vagyok a sok hülyeségtől.


----------



## kishuszár64 (2010 Október 27)

13


----------



## kishuszár64 (2010 Október 27)

14


----------



## kishuszár64 (2010 Október 27)

15


----------



## kishuszár64 (2010 Október 27)

Már 16


----------



## kishuszár64 (2010 Október 27)

17 )


----------



## kishuszár64 (2010 Október 27)

18


----------



## kishuszár64 (2010 Október 27)

19


----------



## kishuszár64 (2010 Október 27)

Végre 20  
Köszönöm a segítséget


----------



## ecc (2010 Október 27)

hmm?


----------



## ecc (2010 Október 27)

11


----------



## ecc (2010 Október 27)

6


----------



## ecc (2010 Október 27)

7


----------



## ecc (2010 Október 27)

8


----------



## ecc (2010 Október 27)

9


----------



## ecc (2010 Október 27)

10


----------



## LosAdimnos (2010 Október 27)

7


----------



## ecc (2010 Október 27)

11


----------



## LosAdimnos (2010 Október 27)

8


----------



## LosAdimnos (2010 Október 27)

9


----------



## LosAdimnos (2010 Október 27)

10


----------



## LosAdimnos (2010 Október 27)

11


----------



## LosAdimnos (2010 Október 27)

12


----------



## LosAdimnos (2010 Október 27)

13


----------



## ecc (2010 Október 27)

tizennemtommennyi


----------



## ecc (2010 Október 27)

*13*

13


----------



## ecc (2010 Október 27)

14


----------



## ecc (2010 Október 27)

*16*

16


----------



## ecc (2010 Október 27)

*1616*

16


----------



## ecc (2010 Október 27)

*18*

18


----------



## ecc (2010 Október 27)

19


----------



## aliii (2010 Október 27)

20


----------



## aliii (2010 Október 27)

21


----------



## aliii (2010 Október 27)

22


----------



## aliii (2010 Október 27)

23


----------



## aliii (2010 Október 27)

24


----------



## aliii (2010 Október 27)

25


----------



## aliii (2010 Október 27)

26


----------



## aliii (2010 Október 27)

27


----------



## aliii (2010 Október 27)

28


----------



## aliii (2010 Október 27)

29


----------



## aliii (2010 Október 27)

30


----------



## aliii (2010 Október 27)

31


----------



## aliii (2010 Október 27)

32


----------



## zoleszku (2010 Október 27)

kosszi szepen


----------



## aliii (2010 Október 27)

33


----------



## aliii (2010 Október 27)

34


----------



## aliii (2010 Október 27)

35


----------



## aliii (2010 Október 27)

36


----------



## aliii (2010 Október 27)

37


----------



## ss613 (2010 Október 27)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg



Csak már másodszor gyűjtöm a 20 hozzászólást.


----------



## ss613 (2010 Október 27)

aliii írta:


> 31


[FONT=&quot]gyű jtögetek
[/FONT]


----------



## ss613 (2010 Október 27)

még mindig


----------



## ss613 (2010 Október 27)

4


----------



## ss613 (2010 Október 27)

5


----------



## ss613 (2010 Október 27)

ez a 6


----------



## ss613 (2010 Október 27)

7


----------



## ss613 (2010 Október 27)

már számolom 8


----------



## ss613 (2010 Október 27)

ez a 9


----------



## ss613 (2010 Október 27)

10


----------



## ss613 (2010 Október 27)

11


----------



## ss613 (2010 Október 27)

12, bocsi gyűjtögetek


----------



## ss613 (2010 Október 27)

a 13


----------



## ss613 (2010 Október 27)

14


----------



## ss613 (2010 Október 27)

talán a 15


----------



## ss613 (2010 Október 27)

16


----------



## ss613 (2010 Október 27)

17


----------



## ss613 (2010 Október 27)

a franc tudja 19


----------



## ss613 (2010 Október 27)

most 19


----------



## ss613 (2010 Október 27)

20


----------



## ss613 (2010 Október 27)

na


----------



## ss613 (2010 Október 27)

még mindig nem elég????????????????? 22


----------



## Marcicerus (2010 Október 27)

7.hsz


----------



## Marcicerus (2010 Október 27)

8-dik


----------



## zew33 (2010 Október 27)

Jó


----------



## Marcicerus (2010 Október 27)

9.


----------



## yvettebourne (2010 Október 27)

1


----------



## yvettebourne (2010 Október 27)

2


----------



## yvettebourne (2010 Október 27)

3


----------



## yvettebourne (2010 Október 27)

4


----------



## yvettebourne (2010 Október 27)

5


----------



## yvettebourne (2010 Október 27)

6


----------



## yvettebourne (2010 Október 27)

7


----------



## yvettebourne (2010 Október 27)

8


----------



## yvettebourne (2010 Október 27)

9


----------



## yvettebourne (2010 Október 27)

10


----------



## yvettebourne (2010 Október 27)

11


----------



## metavalo (2010 Október 27)

már csak 3


----------



## yvettebourne (2010 Október 27)

12


----------



## metavalo (2010 Október 27)

már csak 2


----------



## yvettebourne (2010 Október 27)

13


----------



## metavalo (2010 Október 27)

már csak 1


----------



## yvettebourne (2010 Október 27)

14


----------



## yvettebourne (2010 Október 27)

15


----------



## yvettebourne (2010 Október 27)

16


----------



## yvettebourne (2010 Október 27)

17


----------



## yvettebourne (2010 Október 27)

18


----------



## metavalo (2010 Október 27)

Pedig már megvan a 20


----------



## yvettebourne (2010 Október 27)

19


----------



## Berni28 (2010 Október 27)

:d


----------



## Berni28 (2010 Október 27)

2


----------



## Berni28 (2010 Október 27)

3


----------



## Berni28 (2010 Október 27)

4


----------



## Berni28 (2010 Október 27)

5


----------



## Berni28 (2010 Október 27)

6


----------



## Berni28 (2010 Október 27)

7


----------



## Berni28 (2010 Október 27)

8


----------



## Berni28 (2010 Október 27)

9


----------



## Berni28 (2010 Október 27)

10


----------



## Berni28 (2010 Október 27)

Elnézést, azzal már próbálkoztam. Valami oknál fogva nekem nem működik, le van zárva...


----------



## Annapannna (2010 Október 27)

1 kösz


----------



## Berni28 (2010 Október 27)

Nem tudnátok valamit tanácsolni, ilyenkor mi a teendő?


----------



## Annapannna (2010 Október 27)

2 kösz


----------



## Annapannna (2010 Október 27)

3 kösz


----------



## zelenya (2010 Október 27)

Hali!


----------



## zelenya (2010 Október 27)

Jó itt.


----------



## zelenya (2010 Október 27)

Most hallottam erről a site-ról.


----------



## zelenya (2010 Október 27)

Hozzászólás


----------



## Berni28 (2010 Október 27)

sziasztok


----------



## zelenya (2010 Október 27)

a


----------



## Berni28 (2010 Október 27)

Én most annak örülnék


----------



## zelenya (2010 Október 27)

b


----------



## zelenya (2010 Október 27)

c


----------



## Berni28 (2010 Október 27)

ha végre sikerülne


----------



## zelenya (2010 Október 27)

d


----------



## Berni28 (2010 Október 27)

összeszednem


----------



## zelenya (2010 Október 27)

e


----------



## Berni28 (2010 Október 27)

miért van az,hogy


----------



## zelenya (2010 Október 27)

f


----------



## zelenya (2010 Október 27)

g


----------



## zelenya (2010 Október 27)

h


----------



## Berni28 (2010 Október 27)

folyamatosan


----------



## zelenya (2010 Október 27)

i


----------



## zelenya (2010 Október 27)

j


----------



## zelenya (2010 Október 27)

k


----------



## zelenya (2010 Október 27)

l


----------



## Berni28 (2010 Október 27)

dobálgat?????


----------



## zelenya (2010 Október 27)

m


----------



## zelenya (2010 Október 27)

n


----------



## Berni28 (2010 Október 27)

nem értem én ezt....


----------



## zelenya (2010 Október 27)

o


----------



## zelenya (2010 Október 27)

p


----------



## Berni28 (2010 Október 27)

miért nem tudok letölteni, ha már megvan a 20 üzenet????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## zelenya (2010 Október 27)

r


----------



## zsuzsóka0428 (2010 Október 27)

Küldök egy képet


----------



## GrandS (2010 Október 27)

*Itt vagyok.*

Itt vagyok.


----------



## Brooke7 (2010 Október 27)

1


----------



## Brooke7 (2010 Október 27)

2


----------



## Brooke7 (2010 Október 27)

3


----------



## Anj (2010 Október 27)

Üdvözlök mindenkit, új tagként!
Szép jóéjszakát!


----------



## Brooke7 (2010 Október 27)

4


----------



## Anj (2010 Október 27)

10


----------



## Brooke7 (2010 Október 27)

5


----------



## Anj (2010 Október 27)

20


----------



## Brooke7 (2010 Október 27)

6


----------



## Anj (2010 Október 27)

30


----------



## Brooke7 (2010 Október 27)

7


----------



## Anj (2010 Október 27)

40


----------



## Anj (2010 Október 27)

50


----------



## Anj (2010 Október 27)

60


----------



## Anj (2010 Október 27)

70


----------



## Anj (2010 Október 27)

80


----------



## Brooke7 (2010 Október 27)

8


----------



## Anj (2010 Október 27)

90


----------



## Anj (2010 Október 27)

100


----------



## Anj (2010 Október 27)

200


----------



## Anj (2010 Október 27)

300


----------



## Anj (2010 Október 27)

400


----------



## Brooke7 (2010 Október 27)

9


----------



## Anj (2010 Október 27)

500


----------



## Brooke7 (2010 Október 27)

10


----------



## Anj (2010 Október 27)

600


----------



## Brooke7 (2010 Október 27)

11


----------



## Anj (2010 Október 27)

700


----------



## Anj (2010 Október 27)

800


----------



## Anj (2010 Október 27)

900


----------



## Brooke7 (2010 Október 27)

12


----------



## Brooke7 (2010 Október 27)

13


----------



## Brooke7 (2010 Október 27)

14


----------



## nyonyi (2010 Október 27)

Bocs,még új vagyok!!!


----------



## Brooke7 (2010 Október 27)

15


----------



## Brooke7 (2010 Október 27)

16


----------



## Brooke7 (2010 Október 27)

17


----------



## Brooke7 (2010 Október 27)

18


----------



## Brooke7 (2010 Október 27)

19


----------



## Brooke7 (2010 Október 27)

20


----------



## rbobike60 (2010 Október 27)

a


----------



## rbobike60 (2010 Október 27)

b


----------



## rbobike60 (2010 Október 27)

jó ez az oldal.


----------



## rbobike60 (2010 Október 27)

1456


----------



## rbobike60 (2010 Október 27)

09.


----------



## rbobike60 (2010 Október 27)

10.


----------



## rbobike60 (2010 Október 27)

11.


----------



## rbobike60 (2010 Október 27)

12.


----------



## rbobike60 (2010 Október 27)

13.


----------



## rbobike60 (2010 Október 27)

14.


----------



## rbobike60 (2010 Október 27)

15.


----------



## rbobike60 (2010 Október 27)

16.


----------



## rbobike60 (2010 Október 27)

17.


----------



## rbobike60 (2010 Október 27)

18.


----------



## rbobike60 (2010 Október 27)

19.


----------



## rbobike60 (2010 Október 27)

20.


----------



## rbobike60 (2010 Október 27)

21.


----------



## rbobike60 (2010 Október 27)

22.


----------



## rbobike60 (2010 Október 27)

nem élhetek muzsikaszó nélkül


----------



## rbobike60 (2010 Október 28)

A labirintus foglya.


----------



## rbobike60 (2010 Október 28)

Jeremiás siralmai


----------



## rbobike60 (2010 Október 28)

22.


----------



## Zsumester (2010 Október 28)

Köszönöm a segítséget!


----------



## Zsumester (2010 Október 28)

Jók ezek a lehetőségek


----------



## Zsumester (2010 Október 28)

Üdv. mindenkinek


----------



## rbobike60 (2010 Október 28)

Treff


----------



## nagyzsk (2010 Október 28)

Sziasztok
nekem már megvan de nem enged egy számot letölteni? miért van ez


----------



## smpeti (2010 Október 28)

Borvirágos jó estét!


----------



## smpeti (2010 Október 28)

1


----------



## smpeti (2010 Október 28)

2


----------



## smpeti (2010 Október 28)

3


----------



## smpeti (2010 Október 28)

4


----------



## smpeti (2010 Október 28)

5


----------



## smpeti (2010 Október 28)

6


----------



## smpeti (2010 Október 28)

7


----------



## smpeti (2010 Október 28)

8


----------



## smpeti (2010 Október 28)

9


----------



## smpeti (2010 Október 28)

10


----------



## smpeti (2010 Október 28)

11


----------



## smpeti (2010 Október 28)

12


----------



## smpeti (2010 Október 28)

13


----------



## smpeti (2010 Október 28)

14


----------



## smpeti (2010 Október 28)

15


----------



## smpeti (2010 Október 28)

16


----------



## smpeti (2010 Október 28)

17


----------



## smpeti (2010 Október 28)

18


----------



## smpeti (2010 Október 28)

19


----------



## smpeti (2010 Október 28)

20


----------



## smpeti (2010 Október 28)

Jó éjszakát!


----------



## Xteena (2010 Október 28)

koszi


----------



## imiximix (2010 Október 28)

*hozzászólás*

Üdv mindenkinek!


----------



## imiximix (2010 Október 28)

*Köszi*

Köszi


----------



## imiximix (2010 Október 28)

*thx*

thx


----------



## imiximix (2010 Október 28)

*kösz*

kösz


----------



## imiximix (2010 Október 28)

*köszönöm*

köszönöm


----------



## imiximix (2010 Október 28)

*itt vagyok*

itt vagyok


----------



## imiximix (2010 Október 28)

*üdv*

üdv


----------



## imiximix (2010 Október 28)

*üdv!*

üdv!


----------



## imiximix (2010 Október 28)

*eszperente*

eszperente


----------



## imiximix (2010 Október 28)

*login*

login


----------



## imiximix (2010 Október 28)

*brekeke*

brekeke


----------



## imiximix (2010 Október 28)

*orofánt*

orofánt


----------



## imiximix (2010 Október 28)

*habfürdő*

habfürdő


----------



## imiximix (2010 Október 28)

*oroszlán*

oroszlán


----------



## imiximix (2010 Október 28)

*du dohu du*

du dohu du


----------



## imiximix (2010 Október 28)

*költői menyét*

költői menyét


----------



## imiximix (2010 Október 28)

*din don diridongó*

din don diridongó


----------



## imiximix (2010 Október 28)

*nagyicce*

nagyicce


----------



## imiximix (2010 Október 28)

*sárkányölő*

sárkányölő


----------



## imiximix (2010 Október 28)

*pityke*

pityke


----------



## imiximix (2010 Október 28)

*Mr. Stevenson volt a mozdonyvezető*

Mr. Stevenson volt a mozdonyvezető


----------



## GrandS (2010 Október 28)

ragyogok


----------



## GrandS (2010 Október 28)

mint


----------



## GrandS (2010 Október 28)

a


----------



## GrandS (2010 Október 28)

fekete


----------



## GrandS (2010 Október 28)

szurok


----------



## GrandS (2010 Október 28)

Üdvözlök


----------



## GrandS (2010 Október 28)

mindenkit


----------



## GrandS (2010 Október 28)

sok


----------



## GrandS (2010 Október 28)

szeretettel


----------



## GrandS (2010 Október 28)

Remélem


----------



## GrandS (2010 Október 28)

mindenki


----------



## GrandS (2010 Október 28)

jól


----------



## GrandS (2010 Október 28)

van


----------



## GrandS (2010 Október 28)

mert


----------



## GrandS (2010 Október 28)

én


----------



## GrandS (2010 Október 28)

sem


----------



## GrandS (2010 Október 28)

vagyok


----------



## GrandS (2010 Október 28)

rosszul


----------



## GrandS (2010 Október 28)

Nos mégegyszer: Üdv!


----------



## GrandS (2010 Október 28)

*Remélem*

mostmár elég lesz! (belőlem is)


----------



## piros55 (2010 Október 28)

*Jó reggelt !*


----------



## Fullerén (2010 Október 28)

Sziasztok!


----------



## kardamom (2010 Október 28)

heló!

1 - megérett a meggy


----------



## kardamom (2010 Október 28)

2 - csipke


----------



## kardamom (2010 Október 28)

3 - Te


----------



## kardamom (2010 Október 28)

4 - légy


----------



## Esza (2010 Október 28)

Sziasztok!


----------



## kardamom (2010 Október 28)

5 - tök


----------



## kardamom (2010 Október 28)

6 - szakad


----------



## Esza (2010 Október 28)

:d


----------



## kardamom (2010 Október 28)

7 - pék


----------



## Esza (2010 Október 28)

Milyen hülyeség ez a 20 hozzászólás!


----------



## Esza (2010 Október 28)

4


----------



## kardamom (2010 Október 28)

8 - polc


----------



## kardamom (2010 Október 28)

9 - Feri


----------



## Esza (2010 Október 28)

5


----------



## Esza (2010 Október 28)

6


----------



## Esza (2010 Október 28)

7


----------



## kardamom (2010 Október 28)

10 - víz


----------



## Esza (2010 Október 28)

8


----------



## kardamom (2010 Október 28)

11 - eleven


----------



## Esza (2010 Október 28)

9


----------



## kardamom (2010 Október 28)

12 - majom


----------



## Esza (2010 Október 28)

Fele már megvan!


----------



## Esza (2010 Október 28)

11


----------



## kardamom (2010 Október 28)

13 - péntek, amikor mindenki otthon marad aki bajt okozhatna azzal, hogy elhiszi, hogy bajt okoz a nap amikor péntek van és 13.


----------



## Esza (2010 Október 28)

12


----------



## kardamom (2010 Október 28)

14 - nap, ami szabadságnak még kevés


----------



## Esza (2010 Október 28)

13


----------



## kardamom (2010 Október 28)

15 - szép kerek "triumvír"


----------



## Esza (2010 Október 28)

14


----------



## kardamom (2010 Október 28)

16 - little


----------



## Esza (2010 Október 28)

15


----------



## kardamom (2010 Október 28)

17 - olyság


----------



## kardamom (2010 Október 28)

18 - nagykor


----------



## kardamom (2010 Október 28)

19 - egy híján


----------



## kardamom (2010 Október 28)

20 - a másik 39


----------



## Esza (2010 Október 28)

16


----------



## Esza (2010 Október 28)

17


----------



## Esza (2010 Október 28)

18


----------



## Esza (2010 Október 28)

19


----------



## Esza (2010 Október 28)

20


----------



## romcica (2010 Október 28)

Jó reggelt. jelentkezem


----------



## hucsacsu (2010 Október 28)

Köszönöm


----------



## hucsacsu (2010 Október 28)

20


----------



## hucsacsu (2010 Október 28)

16


----------



## hucsacsu (2010 Október 28)

19


----------



## hucsacsu (2010 Október 28)

18


----------



## hucsacsu (2010 Október 28)

17


----------



## hucsacsu (2010 Október 28)

15


----------



## hucsacsu (2010 Október 28)

Tizennégy


----------



## hucsacsu (2010 Október 28)

Tizenhárom


----------



## hucsacsu (2010 Október 28)

Tizenkettő


----------



## hucsacsu (2010 Október 28)

Tizenegy


----------



## hucsacsu (2010 Október 28)

Tíz


----------



## hucsacsu (2010 Október 28)

Kilenc


----------



## hucsacsu (2010 Október 28)

Nyolc


----------



## hucsacsu (2010 Október 28)

Hét


----------



## hucsacsu (2010 Október 28)

Hat


----------



## hucsacsu (2010 Október 28)

Öt


----------



## hucsacsu (2010 Október 28)

Négy


----------



## hucsacsu (2010 Október 28)

Három


----------



## hucsacsu (2010 Október 28)

Kettő


----------



## hucsacsu (2010 Október 28)

egy


----------



## LosAdimnos (2010 Október 28)

14


----------



## LosAdimnos (2010 Október 28)

15


----------



## LosAdimnos (2010 Október 28)

16


----------



## LosAdimnos (2010 Október 28)

17


----------



## LosAdimnos (2010 Október 28)

18


----------



## LosAdimnos (2010 Október 28)

19


----------



## LosAdimnos (2010 Október 28)

20


----------



## LosAdimnos (2010 Október 28)

remélem fog már működni...


----------



## Dorci33 (2010 Október 28)

Sziasztok! Nagyon szép napot kívánok Mindenkinek!


----------



## Koboldinside (2010 Október 28)

Köszönjük! ;-)


----------



## Koboldinside (2010 Október 28)

Nincs jobb ötletem, megosztok veletek pár aranyköpést... Ha gond lenne, majd úgyis törlik...


----------



## Koboldinside (2010 Október 28)

A mennyországban nincsen sör, ezért még itt isszuk meg.


----------



## Koboldinside (2010 Október 28)

Itt Magyarországon az a gond, hogy senki sem meri felvállalni, amit mondott. De ezt nem tőlem hallották!​


----------



## Koboldinside (2010 Október 28)

Sikeres férfi az, aki többet keres, mint amit a neje el tud költeni. Sikeres nő az, aki talál ilyen férfit.


----------



## Koboldinside (2010 Október 28)

A cukrász a selejtet habbal takarja be, a kőműves habarccsal, az orvos meg földdel.


----------



## Koboldinside (2010 Október 28)

Középkorú akkor lesz az ember, amikor két kísértés közül annak enged, ami után este kilencre már hazaérhet.


----------



## Koboldinside (2010 Október 28)

Milyen gyerekeim vannak... A múltkor meséltem neki a méhekről meg a virágokról, erre ő mesélt nekem a hentesről meg a feleségemről.


----------



## Koboldinside (2010 Október 28)

A bank egy olyan hely, ahol pénzt adnak neked kölcsön, amennyiben bebizonyítod, hogy nincs rá szükséged.


----------



## Koboldinside (2010 Október 28)

A feleség olyan, mint a monokli. Elegáns viselet, de nélküle jobban lát az ember.


----------



## Koboldinside (2010 Október 28)

Túl sok szóvivő kezdi azzal a mondandóját, hogy nem tud semmit hozzáfűzni a dologhoz - aztán egy óra alatt be is bizonyítja.


----------



## Koboldinside (2010 Október 28)

Sosem érdemes vitatkozni egy ostobával. A kívülállók sosem tudják eldönteni, hogy melyikünk az.


----------



## Koboldinside (2010 Október 28)

Minden nap felkelek és átfutom a Forbes listáját Amerika leggazdagabb embereiről. Ha nem vagyok rajta, elmegyek dolgozni.


----------



## Koboldinside (2010 Október 28)

Csak egy meleg ágyra, kedves szóra és korlátlan hatalomra van szükségem.


----------



## Koboldinside (2010 Október 28)

A férfiak és a nők legalább egy dologban egyetértenek: nem bíznak a nőkben.


----------



## whitevision (2010 Október 28)

azt


----------



## whitevision (2010 Október 28)

hiszed


----------



## whitevision (2010 Október 28)

hogy


----------



## Koboldinside (2010 Október 28)

Alkoholista az, aki annyit iszik mint mi, csak ellenszenves.


----------



## whitevision (2010 Október 28)

Koboldinside írta:


> A férfiak és a nők legalább egy dologban egyetértenek: nem bíznak a nőkben.



Mit csinalunk itt ilyen keson??


----------



## Koboldinside (2010 Október 28)

igen - mit?


----------



## whitevision (2010 Október 28)

Te hol vagy most testver?


----------



## whitevision (2010 Október 28)

Balcsi..?


----------



## Koboldinside (2010 Október 28)

Balatonpart - és tényleg...


----------



## whitevision (2010 Október 28)

Kene az a 20 hozzaszolas..


----------



## Koboldinside (2010 Október 28)

Ha jól nézem - már megvan... ;-)


----------



## whitevision (2010 Október 28)

Mi vett ra hogy regisztralj?


----------



## Koboldinside (2010 Október 28)

2 könyvet szeretnék letölteni - ittvan mind2 zip-ben... 10 évesen olvastam, de hiányoztak az uccsó lapok... 
így 30 évesen jó lenne megtudni mi a vége...


----------



## whitevision (2010 Október 28)

Jo ido van odahaza?


----------



## whitevision (2010 Október 28)

Az szep.. es megvan mar 2 napja, hogy regisztraltal?


----------



## whitevision (2010 Október 28)

"Mindent lehet, de nem mindent erdemes"


----------



## whitevision (2010 Október 28)

na akkor chatelek magammal


----------



## whitevision (2010 Október 28)

-szia


----------



## whitevision (2010 Október 28)

ciao!


----------



## whitevision (2010 Október 28)

come stai?


----------



## whitevision (2010 Október 28)

-jol koszi. Es te?


----------



## Koboldinside (2010 Október 28)

áhh, fél órája regiztem... Kitartás Neked is!

jaja, sütik a napi - te hol vagy - hazánkfia? ;-)


----------



## whitevision (2010 Október 28)

va bene, certo.


----------



## whitevision (2010 Október 28)

che fatto ieri?


----------



## whitevision (2010 Október 28)

semmi erdekeset.. te?


----------



## whitevision (2010 Október 28)

nessun importante, andro con gli amici intimi


----------



## whitevision (2010 Október 28)

na koszontem, viszlat!


----------



## whitevision (2010 Október 28)

pedig mar tul vagyok a huszon..


----------



## ziiziii (2010 Október 28)

Sziasztok!


----------



## ziiziii (2010 Október 28)

Szép napot mindenkinek!


----------



## ziiziii (2010 Október 28)

Én is kezdem a gyűjtést..


----------



## ziiziii (2010 Október 28)

Ez már a kilencedik lesz..


----------



## ziiziii (2010 Október 28)

Így gyorsan meglesz.


----------



## ziiziii (2010 Október 28)

Tetszik ez az oldal.


----------



## ziiziii (2010 Október 28)

Jó ötlet volt regisztrálni.


----------



## ziiziii (2010 Október 28)

Kár, hogy csak most találtam rá.


----------



## Dorci33 (2010 Október 28)

miért pont 20-at kell összeszedni?  túl soook


----------



## ziiziii (2010 Október 28)

De majd behozom a lemaradást


----------



## Dorci33 (2010 Október 28)

amúgy tényleg jó az oldal


----------



## ziiziii (2010 Október 28)

Csak kezd el írni, meglesz a 20 hamar.


----------



## Dorci33 (2010 Október 28)

sok érdekes dolog van rajta


----------



## ziiziii (2010 Október 28)

Rengeteg minden fent van itt.


----------



## ziiziii (2010 Október 28)

És már csak 4 kell


----------



## Dorci33 (2010 Október 28)

találtam már pár jó könyvet, amit okvetlenül elolvasok...


----------



## ziiziii (2010 Október 28)

Kezdődik a visszaszámlálás..


----------



## ziiziii (2010 Október 28)

Könyvek, receptek..


----------



## Dorci33 (2010 Október 28)

hajrá-hajrá!  a 4 már nem sok


----------



## Dorci33 (2010 Október 28)

klasszak a kreatív dolgok is


----------



## ziiziii (2010 Október 28)

Igyekszem majd én is minél több mindennel hozzájárulni.


----------



## ziiziii (2010 Október 28)

Köszönöm! Meg is van 
Hajrá Neked is!


----------



## Dorci33 (2010 Október 28)

Köszönöm! még találkozunk


----------



## Tibciri (2010 Október 28)

Még tizennyolc... meg két nap... :cry:


----------



## Dorci33 (2010 Október 28)

Jaj! A 48 órát el is felejtettem


----------



## Dorci33 (2010 Október 28)

már nem kell sok...


----------



## Dorci33 (2010 Október 28)

ÉÉÉÉS itt a vége!


----------



## bebi1991 (2010 Október 28)

1- megérett a meggy


----------



## bebi1991 (2010 Október 28)

2- csipkebokor vessző


----------



## bebi1991 (2010 Október 28)

3- te vagy az én párom


----------



## bebi1991 (2010 Október 28)

4- te kis leány hová mégy


----------



## bebi1991 (2010 Október 28)

5- megérett a tök


----------



## bebi1991 (2010 Október 28)

6- hasad a pad


----------



## bebi1991 (2010 Október 28)

7- virágos a rét


----------



## bebi1991 (2010 Október 28)

8- leszakadt a polc


----------



## bebi1991 (2010 Október 28)

9- kis Ferenc


----------



## bebi1991 (2010 Október 28)

10- tíz, tiszta víz, ha nem tiszta, vidd vissza, majd a cica megissza


----------



## bebi1991 (2010 Október 28)

Egy, kettő, három, négy,
Mély lélegzetet végy,
Rajta, pajtás, helyben futás,
Utána a terpeszállás.​


----------



## bebi1991 (2010 Október 28)

Ec-pec kimehetsz
Holnapután bejöhetsz
Cérnára cinegére
Ugorj cica az egérre
Fuss


----------



## bebi1991 (2010 Október 28)

Csigabiga, gyere ki,
ég a házad ideki.
Kapsz tejet, vajat,
Holnapra is marad.


----------



## bebi1991 (2010 Október 28)

Cini, cini muzsika,
Táncol a kis Zsuzsika,
Jobbra dűl,
Meg balra dűl,
Tücsök koma hegedül


----------



## bebi1991 (2010 Október 28)

Cifra palota, zöld az ablaka,
Gyereki, te tubarózsa,
Vár a viola!​


----------



## bebi1991 (2010 Október 28)

Bú, boci, bá,
Búj az ágy alá!
Húzd ki a répát,
Csókold meg a békát!​


----------



## bebi1991 (2010 Október 28)

Boci, boci, tarka,
Se füle, se farka.
Oda megyünk lakni,
Ahol tejet kapni!​


----------



## bebi1991 (2010 Október 28)

Boci, boci, megfázott,
Varrtam neki nadrágot,
Nem akarta felvenni,
Ágyba kellett fektetni.​


----------



## bebi1991 (2010 Október 28)

Apacuka, fundaluka,
Fundakávé, kamanduka,
Abcug, fundaluk,
Funda kávé kamanduk.


----------



## bebi1991 (2010 Október 28)

Akinek a szeme kék,
Takarója a nagy ég.
Akinek a szeme zöld,
Puha ágyat vet a föld.
Akinek barna,
Eledele alma.
Akinek fekete,
Liliom a tenyere!​


----------



## bebi1991 (2010 Október 28)

Ezzel meg volna a 20 hozzászólás, már csak a 2 napot kell kivárni.


----------



## militar (2010 Október 28)

a


----------



## militar (2010 Október 28)

b


----------



## militar (2010 Október 28)

d


----------



## militar (2010 Október 28)

g


----------



## militar (2010 Október 28)

h


----------



## militar (2010 Október 28)

i


----------



## militar (2010 Október 28)

j


----------



## militar (2010 Október 28)

k


----------



## militar (2010 Október 28)

l


----------



## militar (2010 Október 28)

m


----------



## militar (2010 Október 28)

n


----------



## militar (2010 Október 28)

o


----------



## militar (2010 Október 28)

p


----------



## militar (2010 Október 28)

q


----------



## militar (2010 Október 28)

r


----------



## militar (2010 Október 28)

s


----------



## militar (2010 Október 28)

t


----------



## militar (2010 Október 28)

hello


----------



## Pusszantyu (2010 Október 28)

Köszönöm a lehetőséget. kiss


----------



## Hipdeath (2010 Október 28)

Tolsztoj : Háború és béke


----------



## Hipdeath (2010 Október 28)

Sienkiewicz: Quo vadis


----------



## Hipdeath (2010 Október 28)

Rejtő Jenő: Piszkos Fred, a kapitány


----------



## Hipdeath (2010 Október 28)

Sienkiewicz: Trilógia(Tűzzel-vassal, Özönvíz, A kislovag)


----------



## Vasas8 (2010 Október 28)

k


----------



## Hipdeath (2010 Október 28)

Asimov: Alapítvány-sorozat


----------



## Vasas8 (2010 Október 28)

a


----------



## Vasas8 (2010 Október 28)

t


----------



## Hipdeath (2010 Október 28)

Kipling: A dzsungel könyve


----------



## Vasas8 (2010 Október 28)

r


----------



## Hipdeath (2010 Október 28)

Hemingway: Búcsú a fegyverektől


----------



## Vasas8 (2010 Október 28)

v


----------



## Vasas8 (2010 Október 28)

8


----------



## Hipdeath (2010 Október 28)

Scott: Ivanhoe


----------



## Vasas8 (2010 Október 28)

hali


----------



## Vasas8 (2010 Október 28)

ma


----------



## Hipdeath (2010 Október 28)

Heller: A 22-es csapdája


----------



## Hipdeath (2010 Október 28)

Tolkien: A babó


----------



## Hipdeath (2010 Október 28)

Tolkien: A gyűrűk ura I.-III.


----------



## Hipdeath (2010 Október 28)

Nietzsche. A hatalom akarása


----------



## Hipdeath (2010 Október 28)

Prus: A fáraó


----------



## Hipdeath (2010 Október 28)

Hugo: A párizsi Notre-Dame


----------



## Hipdeath (2010 Október 28)

Dosztojevszkij: Bűn és bűnhődés


----------



## Hipdeath (2010 Október 28)

Gogol: Holt lelkek


----------



## Hipdeath (2010 Október 28)

ORwell: 1984


----------



## Hipdeath (2010 Október 28)

Churchill: A II. világháború


----------



## Hipdeath (2010 Október 28)

Shakespeare: Rómeó és Júlia


----------



## Hipdeath (2010 Október 28)

J.K.Rowling: Harry Potter- sorozat


----------



## Hipdeath (2010 Október 28)

Kösz a fórumot!


----------



## jokerno82 (2010 Október 28)

Sziasztok


----------



## nesquickmaci (2010 Október 28)

ez nem éppen jó hír


----------



## nesquickmaci (2010 Október 28)

wááááááááá


----------



## nesquickmaci (2010 Október 28)

nem hiszem el


----------



## wizzard (2010 Október 28)

a


----------



## nesquickmaci (2010 Október 28)

hú..ez nem könnyű


----------



## nesquickmaci (2010 Október 28)

miért csak a keresztények az istenhívők?


----------



## nesquickmaci (2010 Október 28)

nem csak parasztvakítás..hanem vámszedők...


----------



## Monesz77 (2010 Október 28)

Sok a 20 hozzászólás....


----------



## orsoj (2010 Október 28)

köszönöm a segítséget


----------



## borebe (2010 Október 28)

Lehet, hogy mégis működik?


----------



## borebe (2010 Október 28)

Talán?


----------



## borebe (2010 Október 28)

Köszi Ádám a


----------



## borebe (2010 Október 28)

segítséget!!!


----------



## borebe (2010 Október 28)

Nem tudom másként miért nem működik.


----------



## borebe (2010 Október 28)

hát még egy pár hiányzik


----------



## borebe (2010 Október 28)

én is nagyon köszönöm


----------



## borebe (2010 Október 28)

orsoj mostmár tárgytalan


----------



## borebe (2010 Október 28)

kaptam segítséget


----------



## borebe (2010 Október 28)

jó lenne, ha


----------



## borebe (2010 Október 28)

tényleg rátudnék menni az


----------



## borebe (2010 Október 28)

adott oldalra


----------



## nesquickmaci (2010 Október 28)

ajánlom mindenkinek dan brown új könyvét... elviszett jelképet..nagyon jó


----------



## borebe (2010 Október 28)

küldtem a megadott e-mail címre


----------



## borebe (2010 Október 28)

levelet, de nem kaptam választ


----------



## borebe (2010 Október 28)

sajnos!!


----------



## borebe (2010 Október 28)

pedig olyan jó sütireceptjeim is vannak,


----------



## borebe (2010 Október 28)

hogy az csak na!!!


----------



## borebe (2010 Október 28)

miért csak itt tudok hozzászólni bármihez is?


----------



## wizzard (2010 Október 28)

b


----------



## borebe (2010 Október 28)

Akárhová léptem sehol sem engedett!


----------



## borebe (2010 Október 28)

Visszaszámlálás!


----------



## wizzard (2010 Október 28)

c


----------



## Monesz77 (2010 Október 28)

Sziasztok


----------



## borebe (2010 Október 28)

És talán működik is????


----------



## wizzard (2010 Október 28)

d


----------



## Monesz77 (2010 Október 28)

Na még egy kicsit írogatok.


----------



## wizzard (2010 Október 28)

a


----------



## Monesz77 (2010 Október 28)

Utolsó előtti


----------



## Monesz77 (2010 Október 28)

Utolsó???


----------



## wizzard (2010 Október 28)

f


----------



## wizzard (2010 Október 28)

g


----------



## wizzard (2010 Október 28)

h


----------



## wizzard (2010 Október 28)

i


----------



## borebe (2010 Október 28)

Sajnos nem utolsó! Nálam a 20 után sem lehet hozzászólni semmihez!


----------



## wizzard (2010 Október 28)

j


----------



## wizzard (2010 Október 28)

k


----------



## wizzard (2010 Október 28)

l


----------



## wizzard (2010 Október 28)

m


----------



## Monesz77 (2010 Október 28)

+1


----------



## wizzard (2010 Október 28)

n


----------



## wizzard (2010 Október 28)

o


----------



## wizzard (2010 Október 28)

p


----------



## wizzard (2010 Október 28)

q


----------



## wizzard (2010 Október 28)

r


----------



## wizzard (2010 Október 28)

s


----------



## wizzard (2010 Október 28)

t


----------



## wizzard (2010 Október 28)

u


----------



## Nikuszka292 (2010 Október 28)

hali


----------



## 565 (2010 Október 28)

köszi


----------



## baliii (2010 Október 28)

szia


----------



## Monesz77 (2010 Október 28)

szia


----------



## 565 (2010 Október 28)

ok


----------



## Nikuszka292 (2010 Október 28)

mit köszi?


----------



## 565 (2010 Október 28)

hali


----------



## 565 (2010 Október 28)

18


----------



## 565 (2010 Október 28)

s


----------



## 565 (2010 Október 28)

ennek semmi értelme


----------



## ecc (2010 Október 28)

19


----------



## 565 (2010 Október 28)

17


----------



## Nikuszka292 (2010 Október 28)

hogy vagy?


----------



## wizzard (2010 Október 28)

:d


----------



## Nikuszka292 (2010 Október 28)

még csak 3


----------



## Nikuszka292 (2010 Október 28)

már nem


----------



## Nikuszka292 (2010 Október 28)

elvagyok


----------



## Nikuszka292 (2010 Október 28)

de nagyon


----------



## Nikuszka292 (2010 Október 28)

Szerelemről józan megfontolással


----------



## Nikuszka292 (2010 Október 28)

Ha lehetnék melletted egy sírfelirat,


----------



## ecc (2010 Október 28)

20


----------



## Nikuszka292 (2010 Október 28)

született-halt, ekkor meg ekkor,


----------



## Nikuszka292 (2010 Október 28)

vagy tán meg se született, vagy


----------



## Nikuszka292 (2010 Október 28)

meg se halt, s különben is ma


----------



## Nikuszka292 (2010 Október 28)

már nem divat a meghalás,


----------



## Nikuszka292 (2010 Október 28)

ahogy az élés se együtt.


----------



## Nikuszka292 (2010 Október 28)

Féltékenység


----------



## Nikuszka292 (2010 Október 28)

Kicsit vártam, de alkut kötöttem


----------



## Nikuszka292 (2010 Október 28)

mikor nem engedett a remény-iszap


----------



## Nikuszka292 (2010 Október 28)

rám ragadt ahogy a félelem burka


----------



## Nikuszka292 (2010 Október 28)

repedezett száradó szívemen


----------



## Nikuszka292 (2010 Október 28)

mert látni engedted végre aki vagy


----------



## Nikuszka292 (2010 Október 28)

Jöttél bánat dombok közt csendesen


----------



## Nikuszka292 (2010 Október 28)

mint a vihar után megnyugvó folyó 
távolban elvesző ezüstös útja


----------



## sebszab (2010 Október 28)

Jelen


----------



## sebszab (2010 Október 28)

szép napot


----------



## Nikuszka292 (2010 Október 28)

még mindig nem tok tölteni


----------



## sebszab (2010 Október 28)

Sziasztok


----------



## sebszab (2010 Október 28)

Most is jelen


----------



## sebszab (2010 Október 28)

remélem mindenkinek szép napja van


----------



## sebszab (2010 Október 28)

Jó, hogy rátaláltam erre az oldalra és meg tudom nézni a további oldalakat


----------



## sebszab (2010 Október 28)

Itt vagyok


----------



## sebszab (2010 Október 28)

J2


----------



## sebszab (2010 Október 28)

J34


----------



## sebszab (2010 Október 28)

Jelen ezerszer


----------



## sebszab (2010 Október 28)

M4


----------



## sebszab (2010 Október 28)

mindjárt


----------



## sebszab (2010 Október 28)

meglesz


----------



## sebszab (2010 Október 28)

a 20


----------



## sebszab (2010 Október 28)

akkor most rajta


----------



## Vasas8 (2010 Október 28)

holnap


----------



## Vasas8 (2010 Október 28)

szia még egyszer


----------



## Thiri (2010 Október 28)

20 hozzászólás


----------



## Vasas8 (2010 Október 28)

csütörtök


----------



## Thiri (2010 Október 28)

kell


----------



## Vasas8 (2010 Október 28)

péntek


----------



## Thiri (2010 Október 28)

most


----------



## Vasas8 (2010 Október 28)

Bad


----------



## Thiri (2010 Október 28)

köszöntök


----------



## Vasas8 (2010 Október 28)

17


----------



## Thiri (2010 Október 28)

mindenkit


----------



## Vasas8 (2010 Október 28)

üdvözlet


----------



## Thiri (2010 Október 28)

itten


----------



## Vasas8 (2010 Október 28)

homburg


----------



## Thiri (2010 Október 28)

október


----------



## Vasas8 (2010 Október 28)

finito


----------



## Thiri (2010 Október 28)

végén


----------



## Thiri (2010 Október 28)

pityu


----------



## Thiri (2010 Október 28)

vagytok?


----------



## Thiri (2010 Október 28)

értelmetlen


----------



## Thiri (2010 Október 28)

mennyi kell még?


----------



## Thiri (2010 Október 28)

tizenkettő


----------



## Thiri (2010 Október 28)

ezen kívül még tíz


----------



## Thiri (2010 Október 28)

most tíz?


----------



## Thiri (2010 Október 28)

már csak kilenc


----------



## Thiri (2010 Október 28)

nem is mert 4


----------



## Thiri (2010 Október 28)

yaaaaay


----------



## Thiri (2010 Október 28)

mindjárt


----------



## Thiri (2010 Október 28)

megvan


----------



## Thiri (2010 Október 28)

miért nem enged?


----------



## mifi001 (2010 Október 28)

*.*

valamiért


----------



## mifi001 (2010 Október 28)

*.*

tegnap


----------



## mifi001 (2010 Október 28)

*.*

nem tudtam


----------



## mifi001 (2010 Október 28)

*.*

összefüggő


----------



## mifi001 (2010 Október 28)

*.*

szöveget


----------



## mifi001 (2010 Október 28)

*.*

beírni


----------



## mifi001 (2010 Október 28)

*.*

nem tudom


----------



## mifi001 (2010 Október 28)

*.*

mi ütött a rendszerbe


----------



## mifi001 (2010 Október 28)

*.*

de úgy látom


----------



## mifi001 (2010 Október 28)

*.*

ma sem jobb a helyzet


----------



## mifi001 (2010 Október 28)

remélem


----------



## mifi001 (2010 Október 28)

*.*

holnap jobban sikerül.


----------



## mifi001 (2010 Október 28)

Köszönöm hogy itt lehetek


----------



## mifi001 (2010 Október 28)

Remélem tényleg jobb lesz már holnap,mert ha nem ...


----------



## mifi001 (2010 Október 28)

mert ha nem akkor jövök holnap után is


----------



## Don Pietro (2010 Október 28)

Hello hello mindenkinek


----------



## Don Pietro (2010 Október 28)

tegnap csatlakoztam


----------



## Don Pietro (2010 Október 28)

és remélem jóklesznek a telóra a fájlok


----------



## Don Pietro (2010 Október 28)

mert akkor unatkozok majd a suliban :S


----------



## Don Pietro (2010 Október 28)

ugyse árt még egy kis plussz müvelődés


----------



## Don Pietro (2010 Október 28)

szóval akkor


----------



## Don Pietro (2010 Október 28)

9


----------



## Don Pietro (2010 Október 28)

8 és alakul


----------



## Don Pietro (2010 Október 28)

7 lehet nem fogok unatkozni


----------



## Don Pietro (2010 Október 28)

6


----------



## Don Pietro (2010 Október 28)

5 nem lehet biztos xD


----------



## Don Pietro (2010 Október 28)

4


----------



## Don Pietro (2010 Október 28)

3 elindult a nagy visszaszámlálás


----------



## Don Pietro (2010 Október 28)

2 remélhetőleg jó a vége


----------



## Don Pietro (2010 Október 28)

1 nagy csend és bummm


----------



## Don Pietro (2010 Október 28)

hát nem dölt össze semmi de majd holnap


----------



## pszrita (2010 Október 28)

Jó estét mindenkinek!


----------



## pszrita (2010 Október 28)

Nagyon hideg van!


----------



## pszrita (2010 Október 28)

De jó lett volna eltenni egy kis meleget nyáron


----------



## pszrita (2010 Október 28)

Már csak 6....


----------



## pszrita (2010 Október 28)

5


----------



## pszrita (2010 Október 28)

4


----------



## pszrita (2010 Október 28)

3


----------



## pszrita (2010 Október 28)

2


----------



## pszrita (2010 Október 28)

1


----------



## pszrita (2010 Október 28)

Kész


----------



## bvalika (2010 Október 28)

sziasztok


----------



## Marcsi04.16 (2010 Október 28)

2


----------



## Marcsi04.16 (2010 Október 28)

1


----------



## Marcsi04.16 (2010 Október 28)

ezzel kész is lennék!


----------



## copy5 (2010 Október 28)

Xx


----------



## copy5 (2010 Október 28)

Xix


----------



## copy5 (2010 Október 28)

Xviii


----------



## copy5 (2010 Október 28)

xvii


----------



## copy5 (2010 Október 28)

xvi


----------



## copy5 (2010 Október 28)

xv


----------



## copy5 (2010 Október 28)

xiv


----------



## copy5 (2010 Október 28)

xiii


----------



## copy5 (2010 Október 28)

xii


----------



## copy5 (2010 Október 28)

xi


----------



## copy5 (2010 Október 28)

x


----------



## copy5 (2010 Október 28)

ix


----------



## copy5 (2010 Október 28)

xiii Üres a polc


----------



## zew33 (2010 Október 28)

3


----------



## copy5 (2010 Október 28)

vii Bíz oda nem mégy


----------



## copy5 (2010 Október 28)

vi Hasad a pad


----------



## copy5 (2010 Október 28)

v érik a tök


----------



## copy5 (2010 Október 28)

iv megütött a légy.


----------



## copy5 (2010 Október 28)

iii te vagy az én párom


----------



## copy5 (2010 Október 28)

ii leng a piros kendő.


----------



## copy5 (2010 Október 28)

i talán ennyi elég lesz


----------



## copy5 (2010 Október 28)

0 még nem elég, de nekem már az !!!


----------



## loloka08 (2010 Október 28)

Az alvó csók-palota


----------



## loloka08 (2010 Október 28)

Halálon innen, Életen túl,


----------



## loloka08 (2010 Október 28)

Csak férfi-ember juthat oda,


----------



## loloka08 (2010 Október 28)

Csak szomorú hím juthat oda:


----------



## loloka08 (2010 Október 28)

Ködben, homályban alszik, alszik


----------



## loloka08 (2010 Október 28)

A csók-palota.


----------



## loloka08 (2010 Október 28)

Ezer szobában ezer asszony,


----------



## loloka08 (2010 Október 28)

Fehér, szép asszony várva piheg,


----------



## loloka08 (2010 Október 28)

S mint tűzharang, úgy csendül, úgy kong,


----------



## loloka08 (2010 Október 28)

Úgy ver a szíved.


----------



## loloka08 (2010 Október 28)

Ajtót ajtóra lopva nyitsz ki,


----------



## loloka08 (2010 Október 28)

Parfüm, tűz, asszony és nyoszolya,


----------



## loloka08 (2010 Október 28)

Mindenütt asszony és nyoszolya,


----------



## loloka08 (2010 Október 28)

Csók-labirint és ezer asszony


----------



## loloka08 (2010 Október 28)

És ezer soha.


----------



## loloka08 (2010 Október 28)

Ott fogsz futkosni mindörökké,


----------



## loloka08 (2010 Október 28)

Gyáván, vacogva, csóktalanul,


----------



## loloka08 (2010 Október 28)

Jégvirágosan, csóktalanul


----------



## loloka08 (2010 Október 28)

S barna hajadra a nagy Ősznek


----------



## loloka08 (2010 Október 28)

Hóharmata hull.


----------



## meli02 (2010 Október 28)

Bízom benne, hogy mihamarabb én is aktívan be tudok kapcsolódni a szuper üzenetváltásokba.


----------



## j_tunde (2010 Október 28)

Szép napot!


----------



## j_tunde (2010 Október 28)

Haladunk a korral!


----------



## j_tunde (2010 Október 28)

Aki mer az nyer!


----------



## j_tunde (2010 Október 28)

Minden kezdet nehez!


----------



## j_tunde (2010 Október 28)

Proba szerencse!


----------



## j_tunde (2010 Október 28)

Senki sem potolhatatlan.


----------



## j_tunde (2010 Október 28)

Az igazsag neha fáj!


----------



## dinyaz (2010 Október 28)

köszi1


----------



## gina444 (2010 Október 28)

Kellemes estét a jelenlévőknek!


----------



## dinyaz (2010 Október 28)

köszi2


----------



## j_tunde (2010 Október 28)

A kevesebb néha több.


----------



## gina444 (2010 Október 28)

Most ismerkedem az oldallal, érdekesnek és szerteágazónak tűnik!


----------



## dinyaz (2010 Október 28)

köszi3


----------



## dinyaz (2010 Október 28)

köszi4


----------



## dinyaz (2010 Október 28)

köszi5


----------



## j_tunde (2010 Október 28)

Nem minden arany ami fénylik.


----------



## dinyaz (2010 Október 28)

köszi6


----------



## dinyaz (2010 Október 28)

köszi7


----------



## dinyaz (2010 Október 28)

köszi8


----------



## dinyaz (2010 Október 28)

köszi10


----------



## dinyaz (2010 Október 28)

köszi11


----------



## dinyaz (2010 Október 28)

koszi11


----------



## dinyaz (2010 Október 28)

köszi12


----------



## dinyaz (2010 Október 28)

köszi13


----------



## dinyaz (2010 Október 28)

köszi14


----------



## dinyaz (2010 Október 28)

köszi15


----------



## dinyaz (2010 Október 28)

köszi16


----------



## dinyaz (2010 Október 28)

köszi17


----------



## dinyaz (2010 Október 28)

köszi18


----------



## dinyaz (2010 Október 28)

köszi19


----------



## dinyaz (2010 Október 28)

köszi20


----------



## dinyaz (2010 Október 28)

köszi21


----------



## hedzsog (2010 Október 28)

1


----------



## hedzsog (2010 Október 28)

2


----------



## hedzsog (2010 Október 28)

3


----------



## hedzsog (2010 Október 28)

4


----------



## hedzsog (2010 Október 28)

5


----------



## hedzsog (2010 Október 28)

6


----------



## hedzsog (2010 Október 28)

7


----------



## hedzsog (2010 Október 28)

8


----------



## hedzsog (2010 Október 28)

9


----------



## hedzsog (2010 Október 28)

10


----------



## hedzsog (2010 Október 28)

11


----------



## hedzsog (2010 Október 28)

12


----------



## hedzsog (2010 Október 28)

13


----------



## hedzsog (2010 Október 28)

14


----------



## hedzsog (2010 Október 28)

15


----------



## hedzsog (2010 Október 28)

16


----------



## hedzsog (2010 Október 28)

17


----------



## hedzsog (2010 Október 28)

18


----------



## hedzsog (2010 Október 28)

19


----------



## hedzsog (2010 Október 28)

20


----------



## pityuleeorig (2010 Október 29)

koszonom, megprobalom


----------



## pityuleeorig (2010 Október 29)

2


----------



## pityuleeorig (2010 Október 29)

3


----------



## pityuleeorig (2010 Október 29)

ez mar a negyedik


----------



## pityuleeorig (2010 Október 29)

5


----------



## pityuleeorig (2010 Október 29)

6


----------



## pityuleeorig (2010 Október 29)

7


----------



## pityuleeorig (2010 Október 29)

8


----------



## pityuleeorig (2010 Október 29)

9


----------



## pityuleeorig (2010 Október 29)

félút


----------



## pityuleeorig (2010 Október 29)

11


----------



## pityuleeorig (2010 Október 29)

12


----------



## pityuleeorig (2010 Október 29)

13


----------



## pityuleeorig (2010 Október 29)

14


----------



## pityuleeorig (2010 Október 29)

15


----------



## pityuleeorig (2010 Október 29)

mar csak 5


----------



## pityuleeorig (2010 Október 29)

4


----------



## pityuleeorig (2010 Október 29)

3


----------



## pityuleeorig (2010 Október 29)

2


----------



## pityuleeorig (2010 Október 29)

köszönöm a lehetőséget


----------



## csampion (2010 Október 29)

Hello!


----------



## csampion (2010 Október 29)

Köszi a segítséget!


----------



## csampion (2010 Október 29)

1


----------



## csampion (2010 Október 29)

2


----------



## csampion (2010 Október 29)

3


----------



## csampion (2010 Október 29)

4


----------



## csampion (2010 Október 29)

5


----------



## csampion (2010 Október 29)

6


----------



## csampion (2010 Október 29)

7


----------



## csampion (2010 Október 29)

8


----------



## csampion (2010 Október 29)

9


----------



## csampion (2010 Október 29)

10


----------



## csampion (2010 Október 29)

11


----------



## csampion (2010 Október 29)

12


----------



## csampion (2010 Október 29)

13


----------



## csampion (2010 Október 29)

14


----------



## csampion (2010 Október 29)

15


----------



## csampion (2010 Október 29)

"Nincs múlt, nincs ragaszkodás a múlt megmaradt darabkáihoz. Minden, ami van, ebben a pillanatban van, talán holnap, de sosem tegnap."
(Alexandra Ripley)


----------



## pimo (2010 Október 29)

szia


----------



## pimo (2010 Október 29)

nem


----------



## pimo (2010 Október 29)

könnyű


----------



## pimo (2010 Október 29)

össze


----------



## pimo (2010 Október 29)

szedni


----------



## pimo (2010 Október 29)

20


----------



## pimo (2010 Október 29)

hozzá


----------



## pimo (2010 Október 29)

szólást


----------



## pimo (2010 Október 29)

írni


----------



## pimo (2010 Október 29)

már


----------



## pimo (2010 Október 29)

csak


----------



## pimo (2010 Október 29)

9


----------



## pimo (2010 Október 29)

kell


----------



## pimo (2010 Október 29)




----------



## pimo (2010 Október 29)

vissza


----------



## pimo (2010 Október 29)

számlálás


----------



## pimo (2010 Október 29)

indul


----------



## pimo (2010 Október 29)

3


----------



## pimo (2010 Október 29)

2


----------



## pimo (2010 Október 29)

1


----------



## pimo (2010 Október 29)

meg van


----------



## pimo (2010 Október 29)

Jeeeeeee


----------



## pimo (2010 Október 29)




----------



## boborka (2010 Október 29)

Sziasztok! Köszönöm, hogy itt lehetek!


----------



## boborka (2010 Október 29)

Szeretném megosztani veletek egyik kedvenc versemet!


----------



## boborka (2010 Október 29)

Na és összeszedni a 20 hozzászólást


----------



## boborka (2010 Október 29)

Juhász Gyula: Milyen volt


----------



## boborka (2010 Október 29)

*Milyen volt szőkesége, nem tudom már,*


----------



## boborka (2010 Október 29)

*de azt tudom, hogy szőkék a mezők,*


----------



## boborka (2010 Október 29)

*ha dús kalásszal jő a sárguló nyár*


----------



## boborka (2010 Október 29)

*s e szőkeségben újra érzem őt.*


----------



## boborka (2010 Október 29)

*Milyen volt szeme kékje, nem tudom már,

*


----------



## boborka (2010 Október 29)

*De ha kinyílnak ősszel az egek,

*


----------



## boborka (2010 Október 29)

*a szeptemberi bágyadt búcsúzónál

*


----------



## boborka (2010 Október 29)

*szeme színére visszarévedek.*


----------



## boborka (2010 Október 29)

*Milyen volt hangja selyme, sem tudom már,*


----------



## lavinia (2010 Október 29)

Sziasztok


----------



## boborka (2010 Október 29)

*de tavaszodván, ha sóhajt a rét,*


----------



## boborka (2010 Október 29)

*úgy érzem, Anna meleg szava szól át

*


----------



## lavinia (2010 Október 29)

jöttem én is begyűjteni a 20 hozzászólást.


----------



## boborka (2010 Október 29)

*egy tavaszból, mely messze, mint az ég.*


----------



## boborka (2010 Október 29)

lavinia írta:


> jöttem én is begyűjteni a 20 hozzászólást.



Szia! Gyüjtögessünk


----------



## lavinia (2010 Október 29)

Jaj, később visszajövök, mert a főnök megjött.


----------



## boborka (2010 Október 29)

lavinia írta:


> Jaj, később visszajövök, mert a főnök megjött.



Nagy kár!


----------



## lavinia (2010 Október 29)

boborka írta:


> Szia! Gyüjtögessünk


Szia, szép ez a vers.
Na de most már tényleg léc, mert itt a főnök.


----------



## boborka (2010 Október 29)

lavinia írta:


> Szia, szép ez a vers.
> Na de most már tényleg léc, mert itt a főnök.




Köszönöm szépen! Én nagyon szeretem!


----------



## boborka (2010 Október 29)

Mármint a verset  És megvan a 20!


----------



## Nati64 (2010 Október 29)

*üdv és előre os elnézést*

a 20 hozzászólásért​


----------



## notused (2010 Október 29)

*Első 20 hozzászólás*

Sziasztok!
Biztos érdemes erre az első 20 hozzászólásra egy külön topikot fenntartani? Nem komoly a kérdés, mert ha jól sejtem ez az a topik, amit senki nem olvas és nagyrészt csak az új tagok 1-20-ig (kreatívabbaknak 20-tól 1-ig) sorszámozott "üzenetei" találhatók 
1.


----------



## Nati64 (2010 Október 29)

*szintén*



boborka írta:


> Szia! Gyüjtögessünk


 gyűjtögetek


----------



## notused (2010 Október 29)

2.


----------



## Nati64 (2010 Október 29)

*4*

negyedik


----------



## notused (2010 Október 29)

3.


----------



## Nati64 (2010 Október 29)

ötödik


----------



## Nati64 (2010 Október 29)

6


----------



## Nati64 (2010 Október 29)

8


----------



## notused (2010 Október 29)

4.


----------



## Nati64 (2010 Október 29)

szép napot


----------



## Nati64 (2010 Október 29)

ez elég unalmas


----------



## Nati64 (2010 Október 29)

mármint magammal beszélgetni


----------



## Nati64 (2010 Október 29)

notused írta:


> 3.


szintén?


----------



## notused (2010 Október 29)

5.


----------



## Nati64 (2010 Október 29)

13


----------



## Nati64 (2010 Október 29)

14


----------



## Nati64 (2010 Október 29)

15


----------



## Nati64 (2010 Október 29)

16


----------



## stencer (2010 Október 29)

6


----------



## ftimmcsy (2010 Október 29)

*nagyon szeretném*



Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


Sziasztok! nagyon kezdő vagyok és vérzik a szívem mert nem tudom leszedni a Rebecca musical-t.Segítsetek kérlek


----------



## Nati64 (2010 Október 29)

17


----------



## stencer (2010 Október 29)

7


----------



## Nati64 (2010 Október 29)

18


----------



## stencer (2010 Október 29)

8


----------



## Nati64 (2010 Október 29)

19


----------



## stencer (2010 Október 29)

9


----------



## ftimmcsy (2010 Október 29)

hogy kell? nem lehetne datára feltenni?


----------



## Nati64 (2010 Október 29)

20


----------



## stencer (2010 Október 29)

10


----------



## ftimmcsy (2010 Október 29)

mik ezek a számok?


----------



## Nati64 (2010 Október 29)

21


----------



## stencer (2010 Október 29)

11


----------



## stencer (2010 Október 29)

Gyüjtjük a hsz.eket


----------



## stencer (2010 Október 29)

13


----------



## notused (2010 Október 29)

6.


----------



## notused (2010 Október 29)

7.


----------



## notused (2010 Október 29)

8.


----------



## ftimmcsy (2010 Október 29)

stencer írta:


> Gyüjtjük a hsz.eket


csak így egyszerűen?
és ez szabályos?


----------



## stencer (2010 Október 29)

14


----------



## ftimmcsy (2010 Október 29)

5


----------



## stencer (2010 Október 29)

Csak így szabályos.


----------



## stencer (2010 Október 29)

A fórumok nem erre valók, oda csak értelmes oda illő hozzászólást lehet írni.


----------



## ftimmcsy (2010 Október 29)

6


----------



## stencer (2010 Október 29)

17


----------



## ftimmcsy (2010 Október 29)

értem-akkor hajrá
sok sikert a mielőbbi összegyűjtéshez


----------



## stencer (2010 Október 29)

18


----------



## ftimmcsy (2010 Október 29)

9


----------



## stencer (2010 Október 29)

19


----------



## stencer (2010 Október 29)

20


----------



## ftimmcsy (2010 Október 29)

10


----------



## ftimmcsy (2010 Október 29)

11


----------



## stencer (2010 Október 29)

Na még egyet mert az a biztos ami nem bizonytalan.


----------



## ftimmcsy (2010 Október 29)

12


----------



## ftimmcsy (2010 Október 29)

13


----------



## ftimmcsy (2010 Október 29)

14


----------



## ftimmcsy (2010 Október 29)

gartula


----------



## ftimmcsy (2010 Október 29)

15


----------



## ftimmcsy (2010 Október 29)

16


----------



## ftimmcsy (2010 Október 29)

17


----------



## ftimmcsy (2010 Október 29)

18


----------



## ftimmcsy (2010 Október 29)

19


----------



## notused (2010 Október 29)

9.


----------



## ftimmcsy (2010 Október 29)

20


----------



## ftimmcsy (2010 Október 29)

21


----------



## notused (2010 Október 29)

Az e-book II topikban nagybetűvel és vastagon írva ki van emelve, hogy értelmes hozzászólás kell, de a regisztrációnál ez a topik van ajánlva, a kevésbé értelmes hozzászólásoknak.
10.


----------



## notused (2010 Október 29)

11.


----------



## notused (2010 Október 29)

12.


----------



## notused (2010 Október 29)

13.


----------



## notused (2010 Október 29)

14.


----------



## notused (2010 Október 29)

15.


----------



## notused (2010 Október 29)

16.


----------



## notused (2010 Október 29)

17.


----------



## ftimmcsy (2010 Október 29)

sziasztok
lehet hogy béna vagyok de 20 feletti hozzászólás esetén sem eneged letölteni-miért?


----------



## Sieg (2010 Október 29)

6


----------



## Sieg (2010 Október 29)

Hehh, pedig 2009 decemberében regeltél


----------



## ftimmcsy (2010 Október 29)

hát ez az és nem tudom -illetve értem hogy miért is nem?-valami tipp?


----------



## Sieg (2010 Október 29)

lehet a a huszadik hozzászólás után kell két napot várni


----------



## ftimmcsy (2010 Október 29)

ja hogy még arra is várnom kell!!!? hát ez klassz
akkor megpróbáljam 2 nap után?


----------



## Sieg (2010 Október 29)

na mindenesetre biztos biztos ami biztos lenyomom a húszat, aztán két nap múlva meglátom az igazságot


----------



## Sieg (2010 Október 29)

pontosabban meglátjuk


----------



## Sieg (2010 Október 29)

tizenegy


----------



## Sieg (2010 Október 29)

tizenkettő


----------



## Sieg (2010 Október 29)

tizenhárom


----------



## Sieg (2010 Október 29)

tizennégy


----------



## Sieg (2010 Október 29)

tizenöt


----------



## Sieg (2010 Október 29)

tizenhat


----------



## Sieg (2010 Október 29)

tizenhét


----------



## Sieg (2010 Október 29)

tizennyolc


----------



## Sieg (2010 Október 29)

tizenkilenc


----------



## Sieg (2010 Október 29)

húsz


----------



## notused (2010 Október 29)

18.


----------



## Sieg (2010 Október 29)

huszonegy


----------



## notused (2010 Október 29)

19.


----------



## notused (2010 Október 29)

20.


----------



## chrystyne84 (2010 Október 29)

Sziasztok!

tényleg csak 20 hozzászólás után tudom megnyitni a keresztszemes képeket. Nagyon szükségem lenne egy lovacskás keresztszemes mintára. Valaki szánjon meg és küldjön nekem egyet. 
Köszike


----------



## chrystyne84 (2010 Október 29)

Sziasztok. 

Jók a képek, majd én is felteszem az enyémeket.


----------



## szunyibea (2010 Október 29)

Köszönöm. Igyekszem áttanulmányozni hogy hogyan tudok képeket feltölteni és természetesen mutatok párat.


----------



## chrystyne84 (2010 Október 29)

hali

hogy lehet képeket feltölteni ide


----------



## chrystyne84 (2010 Október 29)

Vannak fent minták is az oldalon, ami alapján ki lehet varni a képeket?


----------



## solyom15 (2010 Október 29)

*Köszöntés*

üdv!


----------



## chrystyne84 (2010 Október 29)

Hali? 

tudna nekem valaki segíteni, hogy hogyan lehet a kivarrt keresztszemes képet szépen rávarrni terítőre


----------



## chrystyne84 (2010 Október 29)

Hali

Már nagyon várom, hogy meglegyen a 20 hozzászólásom, hogy meg tudjam nézni a mintákat.


----------



## chrystyne84 (2010 Október 29)

Valaki el tudná mondani ,hogy milyen minták vannak?
Nagyon szeretnék lovacskás mintát kivarrni


----------



## chrystyne84 (2010 Október 29)

Vannak barikás képek is?


----------



## chrystyne84 (2010 Október 29)

Esetleg tájképek is vannak?


----------



## Cacsi (2010 Október 29)

*Beköszönök*

Sziasztok
Beköszönök ide és virtuálisan kitöltöm a jelenléti ívet. 
Ha már adva van a lehetőség.
üdvözletem Mindenkinek
Sziasztok


----------



## Cacsi (2010 Október 29)

5


----------



## Cacsi (2010 Október 29)

most az 5


----------



## gica7021 (2010 Október 29)

Sziasztok!


----------



## l-bandee (2010 Október 29)

*1*

1


----------



## l-bandee (2010 Október 29)

2


----------



## l-bandee (2010 Október 29)

3


----------



## l-bandee (2010 Október 29)

4


----------



## l-bandee (2010 Október 29)

5


----------



## l-bandee (2010 Október 29)

6


----------



## l-bandee (2010 Október 29)

7


----------



## l-bandee (2010 Október 29)

8


----------



## l-bandee (2010 Október 29)

9


----------



## l-bandee (2010 Október 29)

10


----------



## l-bandee (2010 Október 29)

12


----------



## l-bandee (2010 Október 29)

12.


----------



## l-bandee (2010 Október 29)

14


----------



## l-bandee (2010 Október 29)

15


----------



## l-bandee (2010 Október 29)

16


----------



## l-bandee (2010 Október 29)

17


----------



## l-bandee (2010 Október 29)

18


----------



## l-bandee (2010 Október 29)

19


----------



## l-bandee (2010 Október 29)

20


----------



## l-bandee (2010 Október 29)

az utolsó 20.! 
Sziasztok!


----------



## Gabee87 (2010 Október 29)

Sziasztok!


----------



## marienn (2010 Október 29)

*első.*

Sziasztok,ez az első hozzászólásom..


----------



## marienn (2010 Október 29)

*f*

a 2.


----------



## marienn (2010 Október 29)

3.


----------



## marienn (2010 Október 29)

4.


----------



## marienn (2010 Október 29)

5.


----------



## marienn (2010 Október 29)

6.


----------



## marienn (2010 Október 29)

7.


----------



## marienn (2010 Október 29)

8.


----------



## marienn (2010 Október 29)

9.


----------



## marienn (2010 Október 29)

10.


----------



## marienn (2010 Október 29)

11.


----------



## marienn (2010 Október 29)

12.


----------



## marienn (2010 Október 29)

13.


----------



## marienn (2010 Október 29)

14.


----------



## marienn (2010 Október 29)

15.


----------



## marienn (2010 Október 29)

16.


----------



## marienn (2010 Október 29)

17.


----------



## marienn (2010 Október 29)

18.


----------



## lőce (2010 Október 29)

20


----------



## lőce (2010 Október 29)

19


----------



## lőce (2010 Október 29)

18


----------



## lőce (2010 Október 29)

17


----------



## lőce (2010 Október 29)

16


----------



## lőce (2010 Október 29)

15


----------



## Caranthis (2010 Október 29)

1


----------



## lőce (2010 Október 29)

14


----------



## Caranthis (2010 Október 29)

2


----------



## lőce (2010 Október 29)

13


----------



## lőce (2010 Október 29)

12


----------



## lőce (2010 Október 29)

11


----------



## lőce (2010 Október 29)

10


----------



## lőce (2010 Október 29)

9


----------



## lőce (2010 Október 29)

8


----------



## lőce (2010 Október 29)

7


----------



## lőce (2010 Október 29)

6


----------



## lőce (2010 Október 29)

már csak 5 van hátra


----------



## lőce (2010 Október 29)

4


----------



## lőce (2010 Október 29)

3


----------



## lőce (2010 Október 29)

2


----------



## lőce (2010 Október 29)

És az utolsó


----------



## lőce (2010 Október 29)

Még egy ráadás is!


----------



## lacca007 (2010 Október 29)

1 sziasztok


----------



## lacca007 (2010 Október 29)

sok a 20


----------



## lacca007 (2010 Október 29)

pedig már évek óta regiztem


----------



## lacca007 (2010 Október 29)

nagyon szeretem ezt az oldalt


----------



## lacca007 (2010 Október 29)

5.


----------



## lacca007 (2010 Október 29)

még15


----------



## lacca007 (2010 Október 29)

no már nincs annyi


----------



## lacca007 (2010 Október 29)

most úgy néz ki


----------



## lacca007 (2010 Október 29)

mintha csak érdekből


----------



## lacca007 (2010 Október 29)

írogatnék ide


----------



## lacca007 (2010 Október 29)

pedig csak nem vagyok


----------



## lacca007 (2010 Október 29)

egy nagy fórumozó


----------



## lacca007 (2010 Október 29)

még 8 db kell


----------



## lacca007 (2010 Október 29)

13 szerencsétlen szám


----------



## lacca007 (2010 Október 29)

14, az jó


----------



## lacca007 (2010 Október 29)

és már csak 6


----------



## lacca007 (2010 Október 29)

5


----------



## lacca007 (2010 Október 29)

4


----------



## lacca007 (2010 Október 29)

3, de sok a 20 mp is


----------



## lacca007 (2010 Október 29)

2 éves a pici lányom, imádom!!!


----------



## lacca007 (2010 Október 29)

1 sok dolgot tudok innen letölteni neki is, amit nagyon köszönök a fórum tagjainak.


----------



## lacca007 (2010 Október 29)

már meg van a 20- és mégsem működhetek..................


----------



## Caranthis (2010 Október 29)

3


----------



## Caranthis (2010 Október 29)

4


----------



## Caranthis (2010 Október 29)

5


----------



## Caranthis (2010 Október 29)

6


----------



## Caranthis (2010 Október 29)

7


----------



## Caranthis (2010 Október 29)

8


----------



## Caranthis (2010 Október 29)

9


----------



## Caranthis (2010 Október 29)

10


----------



## Caranthis (2010 Október 29)

11


----------



## Caranthis (2010 Október 29)

12


----------



## Caranthis (2010 Október 29)

13


----------



## Caranthis (2010 Október 29)

14


----------



## Caranthis (2010 Október 29)

15


----------



## Caranthis (2010 Október 29)

16


----------



## Caranthis (2010 Október 29)

17


----------



## Caranthis (2010 Október 29)

18


----------



## Caranthis (2010 Október 29)

19


----------



## Caranthis (2010 Október 29)

20


----------



## Caranthis (2010 Október 29)

Ez is megvan, még sincs este!


----------



## Thorfin (2010 Október 29)

Sziasztok !


----------



## Thorfin (2010 Október 29)

Tudtad, hogy.. Ha 8 év, 7 hónap és 6 napon keresztül egyfolytában üvöltesz, akkor elég akkusztikus energiát termelsz, hogy felmelegíts egy csésze kávét. (úgy tűnik ez nem nagyon éri meg)


----------



## Thorfin (2010 Október 29)

Tudtad, hogy...Ha 6 év, 9 hónapon keresztül egyfolytában pukizol, akkor elegendő gázt termelsz ki egy atombomba energiájának létrehozásához. (na, ez már döfi)


----------



## Thorfin (2010 Október 29)

Tudtad, hogy...Egy disznó orgazmusa átlagosan 30 percig tart. (a kis szemét!)


----------



## Thorfin (2010 Október 29)

Tudtad, hogy... Óránként 150 kalóriát égetsz el azzal, hogy vered a fejed a falba. (még mindig nem tértem magamhoz a disznótól)


----------



## Thorfin (2010 Október 29)

Tudtad, hogy...A hangya saját tömegének 50-szeresét tudja felemelni, 30-szorosát vonszolni és mindig a jobb oldalára esik ha elkábítják. (de ezt ki nem szarja le?)


----------



## Thorfin (2010 Október 29)

Tudtad, hogy...Egy csótány (svábbogár) 9 napig él a feje nélkül, ezután éhen hal. (pfújj!)


----------



## Thorfin (2010 Október 29)

Tudtad, hogy...Az imádkozó sáska hímje nem tud közösülni amíg a feje a teste részét képezi, a nőstény azzal indítja meg a párzási aktust, hogy letépi a hím fejét. (rohadt kis dögök)


----------



## Thorfin (2010 Október 29)

Tudtad, hogy... Egyes hím oroszlánok napi 50-szer párzanak. (disznónak, vagy oroszlánnak lenni jobb…?)


----------



## komuveseva (2010 Október 29)

Jó!


----------



## Thorfin (2010 Október 29)

Tudtad, hogy...A pillangók a lábaikkal ízlelnek. (van lábuk is a pillangóknak ??)


----------



## Thorfin (2010 Október 29)

Tudtad, hogy...Az elefánt az egyetlen szárazföldi emlős amelyik nem tud ugrani. (és jobb is ez így…)


----------



## Thorfin (2010 Október 29)

Tudtad, hogy...A macskák vizelete fénylik a “fekete fényben”. (erre sem voltam igazán kiváncsi)


----------



## Thorfin (2010 Október 29)

Tudtad, hogy...Egy strucc szeme nagyobb az agyánál. (ismerek ilyen embereket is)


----------



## Thorfin (2010 Október 29)

Tudtad, hogy... A tengeri csillagnak nincsen agya. (ilyen embereket is ismerek)


----------



## komuveseva (2010 Október 29)

Köszi!


----------



## Thorfin (2010 Október 29)

Tudtad, hogy...A jegesmedvék balkezesek. (na ezt meg hogy agyalták ki – adtak neki egy cerkát, hogy “rajzoljál egy fókát” – na mindegy, éljen a tudomány!)


----------



## Thorfin (2010 Október 29)

Tudtad, hogy... Az ember és a delfin az egyetlen fajok akik az élvezetért létesítenek szexuális kapcsolatot. (neeeeem, a disznó nem lehet ilyen hülye…)


----------



## Thorfin (2010 Október 29)

Tudtad, hogy...Ma sárgaborsófőzeléket ebédeltem?


----------



## komuveseva (2010 Október 29)

.


----------



## komuveseva (2010 Október 29)

..


----------



## Thorfin (2010 Október 29)

Tudtad, hogy... ma 10 milliószoros nap van?


----------



## Thorfin (2010 Október 29)

Tudtad, hogy...Évente 4 ilyen nap van a tibetiek szerint. 
A tibeti ("nagy") buddha napokat hívják 10 milliószoros napoknak.


----------



## Thorfin (2010 Október 29)

Tudtad, hogy...Azt mondják, hogy ezeken a napokon a pozitív illetve negatív cselekedetek hatása tízmilliószorosára hatványozódik, ebből kifolyólag a spirituális gyakorlatok végzése erősen javallott.


----------



## komuveseva (2010 Október 29)

Nagyon jók!


----------



## komuveseva (2010 Október 29)

Köszi!


----------



## komuveseva (2010 Október 29)

.


----------



## Thorfin (2010 Október 29)

tudtad, hogy ...Ebben az évben ez az utolsó ilyen nap.


----------



## komuveseva (2010 Október 29)

Nagyon jók!


----------



## Thorfin (2010 Október 29)

Tudtad, hogy...még sokmindent nem tudsz.


----------



## komuveseva (2010 Október 29)

Köszi!


----------



## komuveseva (2010 Október 29)

Nagyon jók!


----------



## komuveseva (2010 Október 29)

Köszi!


----------



## komuveseva (2010 Október 29)

.


----------



## komuveseva (2010 Október 29)

Nagyon jók!


----------



## komuveseva (2010 Október 29)

Köszi!


----------



## komuveseva (2010 Október 29)

Köszi!


----------



## komuveseva (2010 Október 29)

.


----------



## komuveseva (2010 Október 29)

1


----------



## komuveseva (2010 Október 29)

.


----------



## komuveseva (2010 Október 29)

hm


----------



## komuveseva (2010 Október 29)

.


----------



## komuveseva (2010 Október 29)

.


----------



## ASCENSiON (2010 Október 29)

1


----------



## ASCENSiON (2010 Október 29)

2


----------



## ASCENSiON (2010 Október 29)

3


----------



## ASCENSiON (2010 Október 29)

4


----------



## ASCENSiON (2010 Október 29)

5


----------



## ASCENSiON (2010 Október 29)

6


----------



## ASCENSiON (2010 Október 29)

7


----------



## ASCENSiON (2010 Október 29)

8


----------



## ASCENSiON (2010 Október 29)

9


----------



## ASCENSiON (2010 Október 29)

10


----------



## ASCENSiON (2010 Október 29)

11


----------



## ASCENSiON (2010 Október 29)

12


----------



## ASCENSiON (2010 Október 29)

13


----------



## ASCENSiON (2010 Október 29)

14


----------



## ASCENSiON (2010 Október 29)

15


----------



## ASCENSiON (2010 Október 29)

16


----------



## ASCENSiON (2010 Október 29)

17


----------



## ASCENSiON (2010 Október 29)

18


----------



## ASCENSiON (2010 Október 29)

19


----------



## ASCENSiON (2010 Október 29)

20


----------



## ASCENSiON (2010 Október 29)

20+1


----------



## lala55x (2010 Október 29)

nem tudom,hogy hogyan lehet hozzászolni


----------



## lala55x (2010 Október 29)

Bocsi véletlenül kerültem ide ,de tetszik amit csináltok!


----------



## KicsiTündér (2010 Október 29)

Minden jót, mindenkinek.


----------



## KicsiTündér (2010 Október 29)

‎"Imádkozz úgy, mintha minden Istenen múlna, de cselekedj úgy, 
mintha minden rajtad múlna!"


----------



## KicsiTündér (2010 Október 29)

*“Az igazság kibírja a kételyt – sőt fölfedezése igényli is. Vakhit csak olyasmihez kell – de ahhoz nagyon-, ami nem igaz.” (Müller Péter: Jóskönyv)*


----------



## KicsiTündér (2010 Október 29)

* Senki sem pótolhatatlan, bármennyire is azt sugallja önmaga fontosságának tudata.*


----------



## KicsiTündér (2010 Október 29)

*"Te egyszer s mindenkorra felelős lettél azért, amit megszelídítettél." Exupéry
*


----------



## KicsiTündér (2010 Október 29)

"Miért ne hinnénk abban ami bennünk é és miért ne élnénk annak a bűvöletében amiben hiszünk." Akutagava Rjunoszuke


----------



## KicsiTündér (2010 Október 29)

*"To observe without evaluating is the highest form of intelligence." - J.Krishnamurti*


----------



## KicsiTündér (2010 Október 29)

* ‎"Az emberi fejlődést megkoronázó dicsőséget nem érvelő- és gondolkodóképességünk hozza el számunkra, még ha ez is különböztet meg minket az állatoktól. "Russ DiCarlo*


----------



## KicsiTündér (2010 Október 29)

Szóval, pötyögtethetnék akármit, mint az előttem levő, csak gyűljenek az üzenetszámba menő kattintgatások? Ennek van értelme??????


----------



## KicsiTündér (2010 Október 29)

*Tudja a szél, mely levél lesz első a lehullásban.(Natsume Soseki, fordította Terebess Gábor)*


----------



## KicsiTündér (2010 Október 29)

“A boldogságot nem lehet ajándékba kapni. Egyetlen titka: adni, mindig csak adni, jó szót, bátorítást, mosolyt, hitet, és sok-sok önzetlen, tiszta szeretetet.” (Goethe)


----------



## KicsiTündér (2010 Október 29)

[FONT=&quot]"Az élet egyetlen – ezért vedd komolyan!
Az élet szép – csodáld meg!

[/FONT]


----------



## KicsiTündér (2010 Október 29)

[FONT=&quot]Az élet boldogság – ízleld!
Az élet álom – tedd valósággá!

[/FONT]


----------



## KicsiTündér (2010 Október 29)

[FONT=&quot]Az élet kihívás – fogadd el!
Az élet kötelesség – teljesítsd!
Az élet játék – játszd![/FONT]


----------



## KicsiTündér (2010 Október 29)

[FONT=&quot]Az élet vagyon – használd fel!
Az élet szeretet – add át magad!

[/FONT]


----------



## KicsiTündér (2010 Október 29)

[FONT=&quot]Az élet titok – fejtsd meg!
Az élet ígéret – teljesítsd![/FONT]


----------



## KicsiTündér (2010 Október 29)

[FONT=&quot]Az élet szomorúság – győzd le!
Az élet dal – énekeld![/FONT]


----------



## KicsiTündér (2010 Október 29)

[FONT=&quot]Az élet küzdelem – harcold meg!
Az élet kaland – vállald!

[/FONT]


----------



## KicsiTündér (2010 Október 29)

[FONT=&quot]Az élet jutalom – érdemeld ki!
Az élet élet – éljed!"
[/FONT] *Teréz anya: Az élet himnusza*​


----------



## KicsiTündér (2010 Október 29)

az egyik tizenkilenc a másik egy hián húsz


----------



## dajka95 (2010 Október 29)

hy


----------



## dajka95 (2010 Október 29)

1


----------



## dajka95 (2010 Október 29)

2


----------



## dajka95 (2010 Október 29)

12


----------



## dajka95 (2010 Október 29)

13


----------



## dajka95 (2010 Október 29)

14


----------



## dajka95 (2010 Október 29)

15


----------



## dajka95 (2010 Október 29)

16


----------



## Lilla83 (2010 Október 29)

*sziasztok*



Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg




Helloka mindenkinek


----------



## Lilla83 (2010 Október 29)

*2*

2


----------



## Lilla83 (2010 Október 29)

*3*

3


----------



## Lilla83 (2010 Október 29)

*4*

4


----------



## Lilla83 (2010 Október 29)

*5*

5


----------



## dajka95 (2010 Október 29)

15


----------



## Lilla83 (2010 Október 29)

*6*

6


----------



## Lilla83 (2010 Október 29)

*7*

7


----------



## Lilla83 (2010 Október 29)

*8*

8


----------



## dajka95 (2010 Október 29)

18


----------



## Lilla83 (2010 Október 29)

*9*

9


----------



## dajka95 (2010 Október 29)

19


----------



## Lilla83 (2010 Október 29)

*10*

10


----------



## dajka95 (2010 Október 29)

20


----------



## Lilla83 (2010 Október 29)

*41*

4444444


----------



## Lilla83 (2010 Október 29)

*hy*

575


----------



## Lilla83 (2010 Október 29)

*jy*

jgjf


----------



## Lilla83 (2010 Október 29)

*tyurty*

tryrty


----------



## Lilla83 (2010 Október 29)

*4*

4


----------



## Lilla83 (2010 Október 29)

*rtert*

rterte


----------



## Lilla83 (2010 Október 29)

*rte*

rtert


----------



## dajka95 (2010 Október 29)

21


----------



## Lilla83 (2010 Október 29)

*hh*

hhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Lilla83 (2010 Október 29)

*kuy*

uuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## Lilla83 (2010 Október 29)

*20*

Es sikerult


----------



## Phan (2010 Október 29)

20


----------



## Phan (2010 Október 29)

19


----------



## Phan (2010 Október 29)

18


----------



## Phan (2010 Október 29)

17


----------



## Phan (2010 Október 29)

16


----------



## Lacesz77 (2010 Október 29)

megszólalás 6


----------



## Lacesz77 (2010 Október 29)

megszülalás 7


----------



## Phan (2010 Október 29)

15


----------



## Lacesz77 (2010 Október 29)

megszólalás 8


----------



## Phan (2010 Október 29)

14


----------



## Lacesz77 (2010 Október 29)

megszólalás 9


----------



## Phan (2010 Október 29)

13


----------



## Lacesz77 (2010 Október 29)

megszólalás 10


----------



## Phan (2010 Október 29)

12


----------



## Lacesz77 (2010 Október 29)

11


----------



## Lacesz77 (2010 Október 29)

12


----------



## Lacesz77 (2010 Október 29)

még 8


----------



## Lacesz77 (2010 Október 29)

még 7


----------



## Lacesz77 (2010 Október 29)

és 6


----------



## Phan (2010 Október 29)

11


----------



## Lacesz77 (2010 Október 29)

5


----------



## Lacesz77 (2010 Október 29)

4


----------



## Phan (2010 Október 29)

10


----------



## Lacesz77 (2010 Október 29)

3


----------



## Phan (2010 Október 29)

9


----------



## Lacesz77 (2010 Október 29)

kettő


----------



## Phan (2010 Október 29)

8


----------



## Lacesz77 (2010 Október 29)

és még egy


----------



## Lacesz77 (2010 Október 29)

Végre megvan a 20


----------



## Phan (2010 Október 29)

7


----------



## Phan (2010 Október 29)

6


----------



## Phan (2010 Október 29)

5


----------



## Phan (2010 Október 29)

4


----------



## Phan (2010 Október 29)

3


----------



## Phan (2010 Október 29)

2


----------



## Phan (2010 Október 29)

1


----------



## Phan (2010 Október 29)

:d


----------



## gica7021 (2010 Október 29)

Szép estét mindenkinek


----------



## preziteszt2010 (2010 Október 29)

1


----------



## preziteszt2010 (2010 Október 29)

2


----------



## preziteszt2010 (2010 Október 29)

3


----------



## preziteszt2010 (2010 Október 29)

4


----------



## preziteszt2010 (2010 Október 29)

5


----------



## preziteszt2010 (2010 Október 29)

6


----------



## preziteszt2010 (2010 Október 29)

7


----------



## preziteszt2010 (2010 Október 29)

8


----------



## preziteszt2010 (2010 Október 29)

9


----------



## preziteszt2010 (2010 Október 29)

10


----------



## preziteszt2010 (2010 Október 29)

11


----------



## preziteszt2010 (2010 Október 29)

12


----------



## preziteszt2010 (2010 Október 29)

13


----------



## preziteszt2010 (2010 Október 29)

14


----------



## preziteszt2010 (2010 Október 29)

15


----------



## preziteszt2010 (2010 Október 29)

16


----------



## preziteszt2010 (2010 Október 29)

17


----------



## preziteszt2010 (2010 Október 29)

18


----------



## preziteszt2010 (2010 Október 29)

19


----------



## preziteszt2010 (2010 Október 29)

20


----------



## preziteszt2010 (2010 Október 29)

21


----------



## Csabsza (2010 Október 29)

1


----------



## preziteszt2010 (2010 Október 29)

17


----------



## tiberius2010 (2010 Október 29)

sziasztok


----------



## tiberius2010 (2010 Október 29)

üdvözlet.


----------



## tiberius2010 (2010 Október 29)

hali


----------



## tiberius2010 (2010 Október 29)

asdfghjkléá


----------



## tiberius2010 (2010 Október 29)

wertzui


----------



## tiberius2010 (2010 Október 29)

lkjhgf


----------



## tiberius2010 (2010 Október 29)

cfhnjkpl


----------



## tiberius2010 (2010 Október 29)

mnjbhvgcf


----------



## tiberius2010 (2010 Október 29)

khedtjh


----------



## tiberius2010 (2010 Október 29)

,mjhgfdsfdd


----------



## tiberius2010 (2010 Október 29)

lkjélkáél


----------



## tiberius2010 (2010 Október 29)

fdsa


----------



## tiberius2010 (2010 Október 29)

cmghk


----------



## Dry1962 (2010 Október 29)

Üdv Mindenkinek!
Have a nice day!


----------



## Dry1962 (2010 Október 29)

Jó a buli!


----------



## 12alex (2010 Október 29)

sziasztok


----------



## 12alex (2010 Október 29)

fdggdf


----------



## 12alex (2010 Október 29)

htrzttr


----------



## 12alex (2010 Október 29)

rtsdtdzsfdhgfgdd


----------



## 12alex (2010 Október 29)

dssggsf


----------



## 12alex (2010 Október 29)

trhgghfgfhgj


----------



## 12alex (2010 Október 29)

gfhfgttz


----------



## Dry1962 (2010 Október 29)

Jóestét!


----------



## 12alex (2010 Október 29)

gfhfhjfdd


----------



## 12alex (2010 Október 29)

jhfkta


----------



## 12alex (2010 Október 29)

resgcfgh


----------



## 12alex (2010 Október 29)

sadlhsdaj


----------



## 12alex (2010 Október 29)

dsjkfdhs


----------



## 12alex (2010 Október 29)

rertw345


----------



## 12alex (2010 Október 29)

twtztwwt


----------



## 12alex (2010 Október 29)

fhzteuzet


----------



## 12alex (2010 Október 29)

erqtqt


----------



## 12alex (2010 Október 29)

fgssszt


----------



## Momazoma (2010 Október 29)

Vitai Ildikó albumát nagyon szeretném megszerezni, de nem sikerül, sajnos. Tudsz ebben segíteni?


----------



## 12alex (2010 Október 29)

dafdswerew


----------



## 12alex (2010 Október 29)

sdasdffa


----------



## judy19890722 (2010 Október 29)

*sziasztok*

sziasztok!


----------



## judy19890722 (2010 Október 29)




----------



## judy19890722 (2010 Október 29)

:-9


----------



## judy19890722 (2010 Október 29)

:-$


----------



## judy19890722 (2010 Október 29)

)


----------



## judy19890722 (2010 Október 29)

(l)


----------



## judy19890722 (2010 Október 29)




----------



## judy19890722 (2010 Október 29)

:88:


----------



## judy19890722 (2010 Október 29)

:55:


----------



## judy19890722 (2010 Október 29)

hfhfg


----------



## judy19890722 (2010 Október 29)

hffhffhf


----------



## judy19890722 (2010 Október 29)

gdgdgdfg


----------



## judy19890722 (2010 Október 29)

kiss


----------



## Myrci (2010 Október 29)

*Üdv*

Üdvözlet mindenkinek.


----------



## judy19890722 (2010 Október 29)

ggfg


----------



## Myrci (2010 Október 29)

A 20 hozzászólás érdekében...


----------



## lsbutters (2010 Október 29)

"_Köszöntünk, kéz a kézben
__(részemrõl mondjunk mancsot),
__hogy teljesítsük részben
__kérésed és parancsod,
__mely minket felidézett,
__mint mackóvágy a mézet.
__Róbert Gida meg én
__egy lélek, két legény,
__egymást nagyon szeretjük,
_
_és együtt
_
_s evégett
__ketten szeretünk téged._"

A. A. Milne - Micimackó


----------



## Momazoma (2010 Október 29)

Néha ösztönből teszek dolgokat, és utólag meglepődök, hogy működött, pedig nem is gondolkodtam rajta...


----------



## lsbutters (2010 Október 29)

"
_Erdei körökben az a nézet,
__hogy a medve szereti a mézet,
__ez nem csak afféle szerény
__vélemény,
__ez tény, tény, tény."_
A. A. Milne - Micimackó


----------



## lsbutters (2010 Október 29)

"_Nyáron nyaralok, télen telelek,
__a Trotechnikus, az mindig Elek,
__kérdezz valamit, s én megfelelek,
__nyáron nyaralok, télen telelek._"

A. A. Milne - Micimackó


----------



## lsbutters (2010 Október 29)

""
_Nyáron nyaralok, télen telelek,
__ki mézet ad, azzal nem perelek,
__kérdezz valamit, s én megfelelek,
__nyáron nyaralok, télen telelek._"

A. A. Milne - Micimackó


----------



## lsbutters (2010 Október 29)

"_Nyáron nyaralok, télen telelek,
__villanyt a fára ingyen szerelek,
__kérdezz valamit, s én megfelelek,
__nyáron nyaralok, télen telelek._"

A. A. Milne - Micimackó


----------



## zsuzsi7 (2010 Október 29)

alig várom,hogy összejöjjön a 20 hozzászólás. van valami javaslat?


----------



## lsbutters (2010 Október 29)

"_Hétfõn, mikor a hõség rekkenõ,
eszembe ötlik egy Bökkenõ:
hogy kicsoda a micsoda,
s hogy mikor és hová az akkor és oda."
_A. A. Milne - Micimackó


----------



## Momazoma (2010 Október 29)

Myrci írta:


> A 20 hozzászólás érdekében...




De miért kell ehhez beidézni valakit?


----------



## lsbutters (2010 Október 29)

Mert aranyos!


----------



## lsbutters (2010 Október 29)

"_Kedden, ha hull a hó, és fúj a szél,
egy hang odafent sürgetve beszél:
míg meg nem mondod, addig havazok,
hogy azok-e ezek, vagy ezek-e azok."
_A. A. Milne - Micimackó


----------



## lsbutters (2010 Október 29)

"_Szerdán kék bolton a nap hunyorog,
tûnõdni ráérek, nincs semmi dolog.
Ki kell találnom jövõ hét keddig,
hogy mennyi és meddig az ennyi és eddig."
_A. A. Milne - Micimackó


----------



## lsbutters (2010 Október 29)

"_Csütörtök reggel megint itt a hideg,
zúzmaraingben a bozót didereg.
Ilyenkor érzed, mi mélyen igaz,
hogy az meg ez meg ez meg az."
_A. A. Milne - Micimackó


----------



## Myrci (2010 Október 29)

Van itt valaki?


----------



## Myrci (2010 Október 29)

abc


----------



## lsbutters (2010 Október 29)

Krm kpgttni h zt krj hgy knyssk


----------



## lsbutters (2010 Október 29)

H nm krj hgy knyssk krtk csngtni


----------



## lsbutters (2010 Október 29)

Ezek a feliratok Róbert Gidától származtak, ugyanis csak õ tudott helyesen írni az egész erdõben; maga Bagoly, aki egyébként nagy bölcs hírében állott, a tulajdon nevét „Bagoj”-nak írta.


----------



## lsbutters (2010 Október 29)

_Ki találta meg Füles farkát,
__talán Ferkó, Mickó, Lackó?
__Egyik se!
__Én találtam meg, Micimackó!_


----------



## Momazoma (2010 Október 29)

Én egész eddig nem értettem , hogy működik!
Köszi


----------



## Myrci (2010 Október 29)

Szia!
Miért nem számolja a hozzászólásaidat a rendszer? 13-on áll...Én még új vagyok


----------



## Momazoma (2010 Október 29)

Van gyereketek?
Meséljünk róluk!


----------



## lsbutters (2010 Október 29)

_Tralala, tralala, pritty,
__pretty, prütty._


----------



## Momazoma (2010 Október 29)

Akkor majd én beszélgetek magammal.


----------



## Momazoma (2010 Október 29)

Három fiam van.


----------



## Myrci (2010 Október 29)

képek megnézése reményében...


----------



## lsbutters (2010 Október 29)

– Hé, Nyuszi! Te vagy az? 
– Nem – mondta Nyuszi megváltoztatott hangon.


----------



## Momazoma (2010 Október 29)

Tök hülyén érzem magam...


----------



## Momazoma (2010 Október 29)

Gyakorlatilag magammal beszélgetek!


----------



## lsbutters (2010 Október 29)

– Ez nem a Nyuszi hangja? 
– Nem hiszem – mondta a Nyuszi. – Legalábbis nem annak volt szánva. 
– Vagy úgy – jegyezte meg Mackó.


----------



## Momazoma (2010 Október 29)

Amúgy szoktam...


----------



## lsbutters (2010 Október 29)

Köszönöm Milne!


----------



## Momazoma (2010 Október 29)

Úr isten, még 10...


----------



## lsbutters (2010 Október 29)

Köszönöm Karinthy Frigyes!


----------



## Momazoma (2010 Október 29)

9


----------



## lsbutters (2010 Október 29)

és 20!


----------



## Momazoma (2010 Október 29)

8


----------



## Momazoma (2010 Október 29)

7


----------



## Momazoma (2010 Október 29)

6, na most várni kell....tuti, hogy ez működik?


----------



## Momazoma (2010 Október 29)

Lehet, valaki jól szórakozik rajtam....


----------



## lala55x (2010 Október 29)

igen szeretnék


----------



## Momazoma (2010 Október 29)

Még néééégy, de lelassultak a dolgok!


----------



## lsbutters (2010 Október 29)

21


----------



## lala55x (2010 Október 29)

igen szeretnék nagyon


----------



## Myrci (2010 Október 29)

123
456


----------



## Momazoma (2010 Október 29)

Kicsi vagyok, álmos vagyok......


----------



## lala55x (2010 Október 29)

123


----------



## Myrci (2010 Október 29)

789
101


----------



## lala55x (2010 Október 29)

na jó


----------



## Momazoma (2010 Október 29)

Hülyét kapok, ha ez nem számít...


----------



## lala55x (2010 Október 29)

51


----------



## Momazoma (2010 Október 29)

Nincsenek vigyorgó fejecskék?


----------



## lala55x (2010 Október 29)

húúú ha


----------



## Myrci (2010 Október 29)

[FONT=&quot]Krumplis pogácsa[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]​ 
*Hozzávalók:*

25 dkg főtt burgonya
25 dkg liszt
25 dkg margarin
1 tojás
1 teáskanál só

A burgonyát héjában megfőzzük, melegen áttörjük és hagyjuk kihűlni. A lisztbe belekeverjük a sót.
A margarint elmorzsoljuk a liszttel, hozzáadjuk a tojást és a burgonyát, esetleg 1 evőkanál tejfölt. Jól összegyúrjuk, kinyújtjuk, háromrét hajtogatjuk. Azonnal újra elnyújtjuk és megint hajtogatjuk, majd a hűtőben 3-4 órát pihentetjük.
Kinyújtjuk, kiszaggatjuk. Felvert tojással megkenjük és forró sütőben ( 220 fok ) kb. 15 percig sütjük.


----------



## lala55x (2010 Október 29)

ügyeske


----------



## Momazoma (2010 Október 29)

Na, talán megvan....
Puszilok mindenkit, ha nincs meg akkor is....
Ez az oldal már annyit segített nekem....


----------



## lala55x (2010 Október 29)

te jó ég


----------



## Myrci (2010 Október 29)

[FONT=&quot]Dióscsók[/FONT]​ 

*Hozzávalók:*

25 dkg darált dió
4 tojás
20 dkg porcukor
10 dkg cukrozott narancshéj
15 dkg liszt
5 dkg édes morzsa – piskótából
fahéj
2 maréknyi féldió
A hozzávalókat összekeverjük és nyomózsákból sütőpapírra kis halmokat nyomunk. Mindegyiket fél dióval díszítjük és sütjük.


----------



## lala55x (2010 Október 29)

a tej jól ég


----------



## lala55x (2010 Október 29)

vagy mégse?


----------



## Myrci (2010 Október 29)

[FONT=&quot]Málnás csoda[/FONT]​ 

*Hozzávalók:*

4 dl tejfölt kikeversz porcukorral, van. cukorral, ½ reszelt citromhéjjal.
Hozzáadsz 4 dl tejszínt és addig kevered, amíg kissé keményebb masszát kapsz. Egy edénybe lerakod rétegesen ezt e tejfölös-tejszínes masszát, babapiskótát és málnát. Egy fél napra hűtőbe teszed, hogy a babapiskóta megpuhuljon.


----------



## lala55x (2010 Október 29)

akkó meg minek írok ilyen hülyeségeket


----------



## Myrci (2010 Október 29)

[FONT=&quot]Vaníliás – alap – muffin[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]​ 
*Hozzávalók:*

15 dkg puha vaj
15 dkg porcukor
1 rúd vanília belseje
2 db tojás
15 dkg liszt
7 g sütőpor
1 citrom héja
4 dl tej

A hozzávalókat kikeverjük és formában sütjük.


----------



## lala55x (2010 Október 29)

csak nem azért mert kell 20 hozzászólás


----------



## lala55x (2010 Október 29)

na meg van!!!!!!


----------



## Myrci (2010 Október 29)

_[FONT=&quot]Fordított almás süti[/FONT]_​ *Hozzávalók: *
30 dkg liszt 
30 dkg cukor 
1 sütőpor 
2 tojássárgája 
20 dkg olvasztott vaj. 

Ezeket fakanállal összekeverjük .
5 db almát szépen felszeletelünk, és jól kivajazott formába sorba lerakjuk rászórunk egy marék cukrot 2 kanál fahéjat 1 marék darabolt diót, majd rákanalazzuk a tésztát hogy befedje az almákat. Meleg sütőben kb. 20 percig sütjük. ha kihűlt akkor borítjuk csak ki ,mert különben beleragad!


----------



## Myrci (2010 Október 29)

_[FONT=&quot]Kókuszgolyó[/FONT]_​ *Hozzávalók:*
*
*50 dkg háztartási keksz
10 dkg vaj
2 evőkanál kakaó
20 dkg porcukor
1 mokkáskanálnyi rumaroma
1 csomag kókuszreszelék
1 üveg meggybefőtt
A kekszet ledaráljuk, összekeverjük cukorral, kakaóval és szobahőmérsékletű vajjal. A meggybefőtt rumaromával ízesített levéből annyit teszünk hozzá, hogy formálható legyen. Nedves kézzel golyókat készítünk belőle, és egyenként megforgatjuk a kókuszreszelékben. Fóliával letakarva hűtőszekrénybe tesszük, míg megkeményedik.


----------



## Myrci (2010 Október 29)

_[FONT=&quot]Hamis krémes[/FONT]_​ 
*Hozzávalók:*
2 csomag négyzet alakú háztartási keksz.4 vaníliás pudingpor,5 tojás,15 dkg cukor,1,5 l tej,1 csomag vaníliáscukor,25 dkg porcukor.
Keksz felét szorosan tepsibe rakjuk. Vaníliás pudingot, tojások sárgáját,15 dkg cukrot, vaníliáscukrot kevés tejjel simára keverjük, majd hozzáadjuk a többi tejet is, és sűrűre főzzük. Forrón a kekszre öntjük, és befedjük a másik csomag keksszel.
Tetejére 5 tojás fehérjéből a 25 dkg porcukorral gőz fölött kemény habot verünk, és a kekszre simítjuk.
Díszíteni csokireszelékkel, vagy színes cukorkákkal lehet.


----------



## Myrci (2010 Október 29)

még mindig kell valami...


----------



## Myrci (2010 Október 29)

_[FONT=&quot]Decis sütemény[/FONT]_​ _[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]_
*Hozzávalók: *
5 dl liszt ( teljes kiőrlésű is lehet)
1 csomag sütőpor
4 egész tojás
2 dl kristálycukor
2 dl tej
2 dl olaj
1 csomag vaníliás cukor

A hozzávalókat fakanállal összekeverjük. Kivajazott tepsibe öntjük. (Én magozott meggyet teszek rá, és megszórom fahéjas cukorral.) Előmelegített sütőben megsütjük. 
Lehet almával és más gyümölccsel is készíteni.


----------



## Myrci (2010 Október 29)

_[FONT=&quot]Tejföl torta[/FONT]_​ _[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]_​ _[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]_​ 4 tojásból tortaformában piskótát sütök, kiborítom a formából és ha kihűlt, akkor beleteszem. 3 pohár tejfölt 6 evőkanál porcukorral és 3 csomag vanilliás cukorral, kevés meleg vízben oldott 1 csomag étkezési zselatinnal elkeverek, gyorsan a tortaformában lévő piskótára öntöm. 
Tetejét gyümölccsel bőven kirakom és ízesített gyümölcskocsonyával leöntöm. Hűtőben tárolom, dermedés után fogyasztható.


----------



## Myrci (2010 Október 29)

_[FONT=&quot]Vajas pogácsa[/FONT]__[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]_​ 
Fél kiló átszitált lisztet eldolgozunk 22 dkg vajjal, 3 dkg kis tejben felfuttatott élesztővel, 3 tojás sárgájával, 1 pohár tejföllel, sóval.
Este összegyúrjuk, fél óra pihentetés után tegyük be a hűtőbe, másnap kiszaggatjuk, tojással megkenjük. Teszünk rá reszelt sajtot és kisütjük.


----------



## Myrci (2010 Október 29)

_[FONT=&quot]Csodasajtos[/FONT]_​ _[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]_
*Hozzávalók:* 
25 dkg liszt
25 dkg margarin
3 tojás sárgája
35 dkg reszelt sajt (vegyesen, legyen benne Edami, füstőlt és tappista sajt)
1 mokkáskanál bors
1 mokkáskanál pirospaprika
1 teáskanál só
A tésztát előző nap kell összegyúrni és 1 éjszakát hűtőben pihentetni.
Kevrjük össze a lisztet 20 dkg reszelt sajttal és morzsoljuk szét benne a margarint. Adjuk hozzá a paprikát, borsot és a sót, majd a 3 tojás sárgáját. Alaposan gyúrjuk össze és lefedve tegyük a hűtőbe.
Másnap vékonyra (3-5 mm) nyújtsuk ki, tetejét kenjük meg tejjel és szórjuk meg a maradék 15 dkg sajttal. Derelyevágóval vágjuk fel rudakra. Forró sütőben süssük meg. 200 fokon kb. 10 perc alatt kész. Világosra kell sütni, ha megpirul, nem olyan jó az íze. Dobozban 2 hónapig is eláll.


----------



## Myrci (2010 Október 29)

20? Éljen!..akkor zárul Myrci süti tára


----------



## jodom (2010 Október 29)

Szép estét kívánok mindenkinek!!!!


----------



## Myrci (2010 Október 29)

Már meg van a 20 hozzászólás, miért nem láthatok még mindig képeket?


----------



## jodom (2010 Október 29)




----------



## jodom (2010 Október 29)




----------



## jodom (2010 Október 29)




----------



## jodom (2010 Október 29)

:ugras:


----------



## jodom (2010 Október 29)




----------



## jodom (2010 Október 29)

:444:


----------



## jodom (2010 Október 29)

:99:


----------



## jodom (2010 Október 29)

:0:


----------



## jodom (2010 Október 29)

:grin:


----------



## jodom (2010 Október 29)

:|


----------



## jodom (2010 Október 29)




----------



## jodom (2010 Október 29)

:55:


----------



## jodom (2010 Október 29)

:--:


----------



## jodom (2010 Október 30)

:-?


----------



## jodom (2010 Október 30)

:``:


----------



## jodom (2010 Október 30)

:945:


----------



## jodom (2010 Október 30)

:9:


----------



## jodom (2010 Október 30)

:cry:


----------



## jodom (2010 Október 30)

:44:


----------



## jodom (2010 Október 30)

kiss


----------



## Myrci (2010 Október 30)

abc


----------



## Apacuka75 (2010 Október 30)

Jó reggelt!

Ez jó!

Üdv


----------



## zsuzsi7 (2010 Október 30)

jelen 1


----------



## zsuzsi7 (2010 Október 30)

jelen2


----------



## zsuzsi7 (2010 Október 30)

jó reggelt mindenkinek


----------



## zsuzsi7 (2010 Október 30)

a sütis recept jó


----------



## zsuzsi7 (2010 Október 30)

gyűjtögetek tovább


----------



## zsuzsi7 (2010 Október 30)

a munkámhoz kéne, hogy megnyithassak ezt-azt


----------



## zsuzsi7 (2010 Október 30)

alig tudtam üzenetet hagyni


----------



## zsuzsi7 (2010 Október 30)

mert nem jött meg az e-mailem


----------



## zsuzsi7 (2010 Október 30)

de most már sikerült


----------



## zsuzsi7 (2010 Október 30)

visszaszámlálás 4


----------



## sdombora (2010 Október 30)

*húsz hozzászólás*

megvolt


----------



## zsuzsi7 (2010 Október 30)

3


----------



## zsuzsi7 (2010 Október 30)

2


----------



## zsuzsi7 (2010 Október 30)

1!


----------



## zsuzsi7 (2010 Október 30)

köszönöm!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sahnia (2010 Október 30)

ez nagyon jó ötlet,de nekem már megvan


----------



## stibore (2010 Október 30)

Üdvözlök Mindenkit!


----------



## stibore (2010 Október 30)

Köszönöm a lehetőséget!


----------



## DannyRitiu (2010 Október 30)

csak 20szor?

én 20szor gondolok egy hozzászólásra, mert annyit kell megszerezni


----------



## DannyRitiu (2010 Október 30)

nem a hasa...

20 centivel alatta...

vagy 20 hozzászólással felette 

pedig a határok kezdenek megszűnni  mindenhol


----------



## veddvidd (2010 Október 30)

Sziasztok!
itt vagyok..-)


----------



## DannyRitiu (2010 Október 30)

szerintem... van akinek megy... van akinek nem megy


----------



## veddvidd (2010 Október 30)

Ma is itt vagyok, olvasgatok...


----------



## veddvidd (2010 Október 30)

Érdekesek a témák


----------



## veddvidd (2010 Október 30)

Szép az idő)


----------



## veddvidd (2010 Október 30)

Mozaikos tudásszintfelmérőket keresek....)


----------



## veddvidd (2010 Október 30)

Ragogyó napsütés van itt, nálatok?


----------



## veddvidd (2010 Október 30)

http://malev.hu


----------



## veddvidd (2010 Október 30)

Finom sütisreciket iskeresek


----------



## veddvidd (2010 Október 30)

csak nehezen megy


----------



## veddvidd (2010 Október 30)

Lassan lehet csak gépelgetni.....


----------



## veddvidd (2010 Október 30)

mennyi van még hátra


----------



## veddvidd (2010 Október 30)

közben főzök is


----------



## veddvidd (2010 Október 30)

finomat


----------



## veddvidd (2010 Október 30)

sütök is


----------



## DannyRitiu (2010 Október 30)

Mindent meg kell bocsátani.
Én csak 23 éves vagyok, de azon gondolkodtam, hogy miért van az, hogy minden idős ember hisz Istenben. Valamit kell ők tudjanak.

Szerintem az élet vége fele közeledve úgy látják, hogy minden ami történt, az úgy volt jól és (talán 1-2 megbánáson kívül) a legtöbb dolgot úgy csinálnák, ahogy amúgy is csinálták. És ha erre gondolnak, átlátják, hogy minden ami történt az úgy kellett történjen. És akkor ezt lehet gondviselésnek, lehet Istennek, lehet sorsnak nevezni, de az biztos, hogy valami van, ami az ember életét egy irány fele tereli.


----------



## veddvidd (2010 Október 30)

azt is finomat))


----------



## veddvidd (2010 Október 30)

mikor


----------



## veddvidd (2010 Október 30)

lesz már 20


----------



## veddvidd (2010 Október 30)

talán


----------



## veddvidd (2010 Október 30)

már


----------



## veddvidd (2010 Október 30)

megvan


----------



## DannyRitiu (2010 Október 30)

Márpedig, ha Isten van, akkor amit mond az nagyon fontos kell legyen. És olyan nem szabad legyen amit nem tudunk megbocsátani.

Nekem is volt olyanom. De imádkozással minden sikerül. Az imádkozás valójában NLP. Bezzeg valaki most feltalálta az NLP-t, de arra nem gondolt, hogy ezt a keresztények már 2000 éve művelik. Szóval nevezd ahogy akarod, de az biztos hogy jót tesz.


----------



## DannyRitiu (2010 Október 30)

Talán írok erről egy blogot, mert azt hiszem nem tudok mindent itt kifejteni. Meg hát ezt csak azért írom, hogy legyen meg az a k.... 20 hozzászólás... Ajjajj!!!


----------



## DannyRitiu (2010 Október 30)

Kaphatnák valakitől egy Republic - A rózsák vére akkordokat?


----------



## DannyRitiu (2010 Október 30)

Bezzeg Indiában milyen könnyű: a szüleid elintéznek mindent, neked csak kell várnod és öledbe hull a párod )


----------



## veddvidd (2010 Október 30)

még nincs


----------



## veddvidd (2010 Október 30)

de miért is?


----------



## DannyRitiu (2010 Október 30)

Itt annyi hozzászólás van, hogy ki tudja ezt végigolvasni????


----------



## veddvidd (2010 Október 30)

Közben odaég az ebédem :-(


----------



## DannyRitiu (2010 Október 30)

Ja bocs, ezt egy másik fórumra akartam írni


----------



## DannyRitiu (2010 Október 30)

ez nagyon jó


----------



## DannyRitiu (2010 Október 30)

én már 5ször is megtaláltam az ideális partnert, csak épp mindig kiderült, hogy mégsem ő volt az


----------



## DannyRitiu (2010 Október 30)

úgy nem lehet ismerkedni, hogy egyes embereknek nincs is képe, mások meg a kutyájukat, az autójukat vagy a vibrátorukat rakják ki képnek...


----------



## DannyRitiu (2010 Október 30)

az ABBA szám szuper!


----------



## DannyRitiu (2010 Október 30)

végre meg van a 20 hozzászólás!!!!


----------



## DannyRitiu (2010 Október 30)

lelo01 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> egy két saját képet is megkukkantanék,akik nem sztárok,hanem egyszerűen nők



Google it: amateur xxx pictures
szerintem kapsz vagy 2 millió találatot


----------



## veszizoli (2010 Október 30)

ha nem sietek nekem is odaég az ebéd


----------



## veszizoli (2010 Október 30)

végre szombat


----------



## veszizoli (2010 Október 30)

na megyek enni


----------



## veszizoli (2010 Október 30)

utána folytatom ezt az üzenetküldést


----------



## kolt (2010 Október 30)

kezdődik a suliszünet


----------



## kolt (2010 Október 30)

ez jó


----------



## kolt (2010 Október 30)

szép az idő


----------



## kolt (2010 Október 30)

ez is jó


----------



## kolt (2010 Október 30)

kirándulni is lehet


----------



## kolt (2010 Október 30)

~ne


----------



## kolt (2010 Október 30)

ha nem lennének betegek a gyerekek


----------



## kolt (2010 Október 30)




----------



## kolt (2010 Október 30)

de a gyerekek fele bizony beteg


----------



## kolt (2010 Október 30)

sajnos


----------



## kolt (2010 Október 30)

így aztán hiába a szép idő


----------



## kolt (2010 Október 30)

mégis a szobában kell ücsörögni


----------



## kolt (2010 Október 30)

de ha már így van


----------



## kolt (2010 Október 30)

akkor teljen hasznosan az idő


----------



## kolt (2010 Október 30)

olvassunk valami jót!


----------



## kolt (2010 Október 30)

legyen mondjuk az "Ákombák tanár úr"


----------



## deeyhaw (2010 Október 30)

Énhalovics Tehamér éniszteri tetkár


----------



## deeyhaw (2010 Október 30)

Tehalovics Őhamér teniszteri őtkár


----------



## kolt (2010 Október 30)

Tersánszky J. Jenőtől


----------



## deeyhaw (2010 Október 30)

Őhalovics Mihamér őniszteri mitkár


----------



## kolt (2010 Október 30)

A J. itt Józsit jelent


----------



## deeyhaw (2010 Október 30)

Mihalovics Tihamér miniszteri titkár


----------



## kolt (2010 Október 30)

Józsit és nem Rózsit


----------



## Natgirl (2010 Október 30)

hellooooo


----------



## kolt (2010 Október 30)

vajon elértem már a 20 hozzászólást?


----------



## Marcicerus (2010 Október 30)

összejöhetne a 20 hsz


----------



## tommid (2010 Október 30)

Az éjszakai zenei szórakoztatás örömei


----------



## Marcicerus (2010 Október 30)

6


----------



## Bombikem (2010 Október 30)

Hála égnek, hogy ilyen is van


----------



## Bombikem (2010 Október 30)

már ezer éve tag vagyok


----------



## Marcicerus (2010 Október 30)

4


----------



## Bombikem (2010 Október 30)

próbáltam feltölteni is


----------



## tommid (2010 Október 30)

Fárasztó ,de emberközeli


----------



## Marcicerus (2010 Október 30)

3


----------



## Bombikem (2010 Október 30)

nem sikerült az sem


----------



## Marcicerus (2010 Október 30)

2


----------



## Bombikem (2010 Október 30)

van olyan amit csak itt láttam


----------



## Marcicerus (2010 Október 30)

1


----------



## Marcicerus (2010 Október 30)

zéró


----------



## Bombikem (2010 Október 30)

de azt hittem


----------



## Bombikem (2010 Október 30)

sosem jön össze


----------



## tommid (2010 Október 30)

Jó érzés mikor a vendégeknek elkezd mozogni a lábuk


----------



## Bombikem (2010 Október 30)

a kellő szám


----------



## Bombikem (2010 Október 30)

Marcicerus gratula


----------



## tommid (2010 Október 30)

vagy netán megtapsolják a hallottakat


----------



## Bombikem (2010 Október 30)

gondolom már itt sem vagy


----------



## Bombikem (2010 Október 30)

hát még kell párat írnom


----------



## Bombikem (2010 Október 30)

de akkor majd később


----------



## Bombikem (2010 Október 30)

gyerektémában


----------



## Bombikem (2010 Október 30)

én is tudok feltölteni


----------



## Bombikem (2010 Október 30)

ami nekem van


----------



## tommid (2010 Október 30)

én is kipróbálom


----------



## Bombikem (2010 Október 30)

Ismeri valaki a Farmerama-t?


----------



## Bombikem (2010 Október 30)

S itt a vége  majd találkozunk még


----------



## tommid (2010 Október 30)

1


----------



## tommid (2010 Október 30)

2


----------



## tommid (2010 Október 30)

4


----------



## tommid (2010 Október 30)

7


----------



## tommid (2010 Október 30)

8


----------



## tommid (2010 Október 30)

5


----------



## tommid (2010 Október 30)

6


----------



## Bombikem (2010 Október 30)

No és mi van akkor, ha megvan a 20 hozzászólás és már 2009.08. hónaptól tag vagyok.
Mert bizony most sem enged megnézni egy képet sem...:cry:


----------



## tommid (2010 Október 30)

9


----------



## tommid (2010 Október 30)

10


----------



## tommid (2010 Október 30)

11


----------



## tommid (2010 Október 30)

15


----------



## tommid (2010 Október 30)

16


----------



## tommid (2010 Október 30)

17


----------



## tommid (2010 Október 30)

18


----------



## tommid (2010 Október 30)

19


----------



## Bombikem (2010 Október 30)

Persze, még csak Tag vagyok...nem Állandó Tag. Addig amíg az nem állítódik át valahogy marad minden a régiben...


----------



## tommid (2010 Október 30)

20


----------



## tommid (2010 Október 30)

a 21 az nyerő?


----------



## Bombikem (2010 Október 30)

Nemtom, nekem még most sem enged semmit csinálni pedig már jóval meghaladtam. Azt írja ki, hogy vagy a 20 hozzászólás vagy a 2 napos regizés hiányzik

De ahogy elnézem te is régóta megvagy már.


----------



## Bettike911 (2010 Október 30)




----------



## Bettike911 (2010 Október 30)




----------



## Bettike911 (2010 Október 30)




----------



## Bettike911 (2010 Október 30)




----------



## Bettike911 (2010 Október 30)




----------



## Bettike911 (2010 Október 30)




----------



## Bettike911 (2010 Október 30)

Süt a nap


----------



## Bettike911 (2010 Október 30)

8. hozzászólás


----------



## Bettike911 (2010 Október 30)

Nagyon jó ez az oldal!


----------



## Bettike911 (2010 Október 30)

Fele már megvan!


----------



## Bettike911 (2010 Október 30)

Xd xd


----------



## Bettike911 (2010 Október 30)

12......


----------



## Bettike911 (2010 Október 30)

Lehet zöld az ég és lehet kék a fű...


----------



## Bettike911 (2010 Október 30)

:s


----------



## Bettike911 (2010 Október 30)

salala


----------



## Bettike911 (2010 Október 30)

Na még 5 kell!! :S


----------



## Bettike911 (2010 Október 30)




----------



## Bettike911 (2010 Október 30)

halloween!!


----------



## Bettike911 (2010 Október 30)

most múlik pontosan.....


----------



## Bettike911 (2010 Október 30)

Végre már csak egy van


----------



## Bettike911 (2010 Október 30)

Sziasztok! Fogalmam sincs, hogy mit írjak


----------



## Bettike911 (2010 Október 30)

Mi van akkor ha már megvan a 20 hozzászólás, de nem csinálhatok mégsem semmit?


----------



## kbrigi90 (2010 Október 30)

Jelen


----------



## kbrigi90 (2010 Október 30)

Jelen2


----------



## kbrigi90 (2010 Október 30)

Jelen3


----------



## kbrigi90 (2010 Október 30)

működik biztosan


----------



## kbrigi90 (2010 Október 30)

Visszaszámlálás négyzetgyök100


----------



## kbrigi90 (2010 Október 30)

3szor 3


----------



## kbrigi90 (2010 Október 30)




----------



## kbrigi90 (2010 Október 30)

:d :d :x


----------



## kbrigi90 (2010 Október 30)

éppen gyöngysünit fűzök, eléggé idegölő tevékenység


----------



## kbrigi90 (2010 Október 30)

és félúton járok a 20 hozzászólás megszerzéséhez


----------



## dzsesszi80 (2010 Október 30)

Sziasztok


----------



## kbrigi90 (2010 Október 30)

jó lenne ez a kotta, és sehol máshol nem találtam meg


----------



## kbrigi90 (2010 Október 30)




----------



## kbrigi90 (2010 Október 30)

kbrigi90 írta:


> éppen gyöngysünit fűzök, eléggé idegölő tevékenység


már 8-at el is készítettem


----------



## kbrigi90 (2010 Október 30)

Ha az ember magával beszélget, az eléggé uncsi


----------



## kbrigi90 (2010 Október 30)

De már 15-nél járok


----------



## kbrigi90 (2010 Október 30)

Az árgyélus kismadár


----------



## kbrigi90 (2010 Október 30)

nem száll minden ágra


----------



## kbrigi90 (2010 Október 30)

én sem fekszem mindenkor a paplanyos ágyba


----------



## kbrigi90 (2010 Október 30)

szánj meg, várj meg ...


----------



## kbrigi90 (2010 Október 30)

fordulj hozzám csókolj meg


----------



## kbrigi90 (2010 Október 30)

Jee  kész


----------



## marcypaan (2010 Október 30)

:d


----------



## marcypaan (2010 Október 30)




----------



## marcypaan (2010 Október 30)




----------



## marcypaan (2010 Október 30)

kisskisskisskiss


----------



## marcypaan (2010 Október 30)




----------



## marcypaan (2010 Október 30)

:222::222::222::0:


----------



## marcypaan (2010 Október 30)

:55::55::11::23::23:


----------



## marcypaan (2010 Október 30)

:8:


----------



## marcypaan (2010 Október 30)

:2::2::2::2::2::2::2::2::2::2::2::2::2:


----------



## marcypaan (2010 Október 30)

:9::9::00::kaboom:


----------



## marcypaan (2010 Október 30)

:444::444::444::444::444::444:


----------



## marcypaan (2010 Október 30)




----------



## mogyi79 (2010 Október 30)

1


----------



## marcypaan (2010 Október 30)

:656::656::656:\\m/\\m/\\m/\\m/


----------



## marcypaan (2010 Október 30)

:111::111::99::945::945:


----------



## marcypaan (2010 Október 30)

:idea::idea::idea::idea::idea::idea::idea::idea::idea::idea::idea::idea::idea::idea::idea::idea:


----------



## mogyi79 (2010 Október 30)

2


----------



## mogyi79 (2010 Október 30)

3


----------



## marcypaan (2010 Október 30)

:6::6::6::6:kisskisskisskisskiss


----------



## marcypaan (2010 Október 30)

kisskisskisskiss


----------



## marcypaan (2010 Október 30)

:sad::--:


----------



## mogyi79 (2010 Október 30)

4


----------



## marcypaan (2010 Október 30)

:11::11::11::11:


----------



## mogyi79 (2010 Október 30)

5


----------



## marcypaan (2010 Október 30)

\\m/\\m/\\m/\\m/\\m/\\m/\\m/\\m/\\m/\\m/\\m/\\m/\\m/:656::656::656::656::656::656::656::656::656:


----------



## mogyi79 (2010 Október 30)

6


----------



## mogyi79 (2010 Október 30)

7


----------



## mogyi79 (2010 Október 30)

8


----------



## mogyi79 (2010 Október 30)

9


----------



## mogyi79 (2010 Október 30)

10


----------



## mogyi79 (2010 Október 30)

11


----------



## mogyi79 (2010 Október 30)

12


----------



## mogyi79 (2010 Október 30)

13


----------



## mogyi79 (2010 Október 30)

14


----------



## mogyi79 (2010 Október 30)

15


----------



## mogyi79 (2010 Október 30)

16


----------



## mogyi79 (2010 Október 30)

17


----------



## mogyi79 (2010 Október 30)

18


----------



## mogyi79 (2010 Október 30)

19


----------



## mogyi79 (2010 Október 30)

20


----------



## mogyi79 (2010 Október 30)

21


----------



## Napszarvas (2010 Október 30)

jelen


----------



## Napszarvas (2010 Október 30)

üdv mindenkinek Miskolcról


----------



## Napszarvas (2010 Október 30)

1


----------



## Napszarvas (2010 Október 30)

2


----------



## Napszarvas (2010 Október 30)

3


----------



## Napszarvas (2010 Október 30)

4


----------



## Napszarvas (2010 Október 30)

5


----------



## Napszarvas (2010 Október 30)

6


----------



## Napszarvas (2010 Október 30)

7


----------



## Napszarvas (2010 Október 30)

8


----------



## Napszarvas (2010 Október 30)

9


----------



## Napszarvas (2010 Október 30)

10


----------



## Napszarvas (2010 Október 30)

11


----------



## Napszarvas (2010 Október 30)

12


----------



## Napszarvas (2010 Október 30)

13


----------



## Napszarvas (2010 Október 30)

14


----------



## Napszarvas (2010 Október 30)

15


----------



## Napszarvas (2010 Október 30)

16


----------



## Napszarvas (2010 Október 30)

17


----------



## Napszarvas (2010 Október 30)

kész is


----------



## Napszarvas (2010 Október 30)

már megvan a 20 üzi, több mint 2 napja regisztrált vagyok,és még mindig nem tudok letölteni, áááá:12:


----------



## zinki (2010 Október 30)

Köszönöm!


----------



## bsysco (2010 Október 30)

Üdv! (1)


----------



## bsysco (2010 Október 30)

Remélem én nem járok így ^


----------



## bsysco (2010 Október 30)

Nagyon tetszik a kötelező üzenetek, de nincs ép itt senki aki szintén ép most melózik ezen?


----------



## bsysco (2010 Október 30)

Járt valaki, aki BP-en van a most nyílt Corvin sétányban? (4)


----------



## bsysco (2010 Október 30)

Ma megnéztem! (5)


----------



## bsysco (2010 Október 30)

Arra volt dolgom.


----------



## bsysco (2010 Október 30)

Akkora könyvesbolt van benne, hogy még egy kávézó is elfért középen.


----------



## bsysco (2010 Október 30)

A kutya nem kávézott ott.


----------



## bsysco (2010 Október 30)

Mondjuk ötletnek nem rossz.


----------



## bsysco (2010 Október 30)

Tök jól eldumálok magamban.


----------



## bsysco (2010 Október 30)

Mit ki nem hoz az emberből 20 kötelező üzi.


----------



## bsysco (2010 Október 30)

Azt se tudom hol tartok.


----------



## bsysco (2010 Október 30)

Szóval Corvin.


----------



## bsysco (2010 Október 30)

Tényleg hasonlít a Nyugatinál lévő West End-hez.


----------



## bsysco (2010 Október 30)

Csak kicsiben.


----------



## bsysco (2010 Október 30)

Szép napos.


----------



## bsysco (2010 Október 30)

A felsőbb szinteken éttermek.


----------



## bsysco (2010 Október 30)

Lent csupa ruházat.


----------



## bsysco (2010 Október 30)

Tényleg olyan mint egy utca.


----------



## bsysco (2010 Október 30)

Egy több szintes.


----------



## zellergumo (2010 Október 30)

Ne sírj, mert vége lett! Mosolyogj, mert megtörtént!


----------



## zellergumo (2010 Október 30)

Az élet előttem áll, és nem látok tőle semmit.


----------



## zellergumo (2010 Október 30)

Csak az igazi barát figyelmeztet rá, hogy maszatos az arcod.


----------



## zellergumo (2010 Október 30)

A világ olyan, mint egy tükör. Látod? Mosolyogsz, és a barátaid visszamosolyognak.


----------



## zellergumo (2010 Október 30)

Sose fuss se férfi, se busz után, úgy is jön a következő!


----------



## zellergumo (2010 Október 30)

Nem eshet örökké.


----------



## zellergumo (2010 Október 30)

Az igazság nem mindig a látszat.


----------



## zellergumo (2010 Október 30)

A tapasztalat egy férfi ajánlólevele.


----------



## zellergumo (2010 Október 30)

Olykor, hogy megvédjük azt, akit szeretünk, jobb titkot tartani.


----------



## zellergumo (2010 Október 30)

Elég volt belőlem, beszéljünk magamról.


----------



## zellergumo (2010 Október 30)

Szeretem a magányt. Vagy inkább meggyőztem magam arról, hogy jó így nekem. Egyedül szenvedünk, egyedül halunk meg. Nem számít, hogy valaki mintaférj, vagy mintaapa, a holnap mindenkinek ugyanazt hozza.


----------



## zellergumo (2010 Október 30)

A cselekvés maga a jellem. Ha sosem tennénk semmit, senkik se volnánk.


----------



## zellergumo (2010 Október 30)

Azt hiszem, ha az ember őszintén megvallja, hogy mit akar az élettől, akkor azt az élet többnyire meg is adja.


----------



## zellergumo (2010 Október 30)

Sosem kaptam választ, mert rosszul tettem föl a kérdést. A jó kérdést kell feltenni.


----------



## zellergumo (2010 Október 30)

Ha egy pár dolog csak kicsit is másként történik, ki tudja, mi lett volna.


----------



## zellergumo (2010 Október 30)

A szabadság néha nem az, hogy elmegyünk, hanem hogy maradunk.


----------



## zellergumo (2010 Október 30)

A szabad akarat olyan, mint a lepke szárnya. Ha hozzáérnek, többé nem száll fel sohasem.


----------



## zellergumo (2010 Október 30)

Nézz a tükörbe, és döntsd el, tetszik-e, amit látsz.


----------



## zellergumo (2010 Október 30)

A kapcsolatok lényege a kommunikáció.


----------



## zellergumo (2010 Október 30)

A düh egy olyan érzés, amit azok éreznek, akiknek számít valami.


----------



## zellergumo (2010 Október 30)

Lehet, hogy várnunk kéne valakire, aki nem csak tolerálja a dilijeinket, hanem szereti is azokat.


----------



## szerea (2010 Október 30)

20


----------



## szerea (2010 Október 30)

hozzászólást


----------



## szerea (2010 Október 30)

kell


----------



## szerea (2010 Október 30)

írnom


----------



## szerea (2010 Október 30)

ahhoz,


----------



## szerea (2010 Október 30)

hogy


----------



## szerea (2010 Október 30)

le


----------



## szerea (2010 Október 30)

tudjak


----------



## szerea (2010 Október 30)

tölteni


----------



## szerea (2010 Október 30)

valamit


----------



## szerea (2010 Október 30)

elnézést


----------



## szerea (2010 Október 30)

kérek


----------



## szerea (2010 Október 30)

mindenkitől,


----------



## szerea (2010 Október 30)

amiért


----------



## szerea (2010 Október 30)

ilyen


----------



## szerea (2010 Október 30)

értelmetlen


----------



## szerea (2010 Október 30)

dolgokat


----------



## szerea (2010 Október 30)

írtam


----------



## szerea (2010 Október 30)

le


----------



## szerea (2010 Október 30)

ide


----------



## Pepszy (2010 Október 30)

Magyon ügyesek vagytok!... régen az oviban kezdtem ilyesmivel foglalkozni, akkor nagyon ment, de igaziból majd most fogom felfelezni újra...


----------



## Necc6000 (2010 Október 30)

Köszi!


----------



## Necc6000 (2010 Október 30)

Várd


----------



## Necc6000 (2010 Október 30)

ki


----------



## Necc6000 (2010 Október 30)

ezt


----------



## Necc6000 (2010 Október 30)

az


----------



## Necc6000 (2010 Október 30)

éjszakát


----------



## Necc6000 (2010 Október 30)

éjfél


----------



## Necc6000 (2010 Október 30)

után


----------



## Necc6000 (2010 Október 30)

ne


----------



## Necc6000 (2010 Október 30)

félj


----------



## Necc6000 (2010 Október 30)

várd


----------



## Necc6000 (2010 Október 30)

ki


----------



## Necc6000 (2010 Október 30)

ezt


----------



## Necc6000 (2010 Október 30)

az


----------



## Necc6000 (2010 Október 30)

éjszakát


----------



## Necc6000 (2010 Október 30)

nemsokára


----------



## Necc6000 (2010 Október 30)

itt


----------



## Necc6000 (2010 Október 30)

a


----------



## Necc6000 (2010 Október 30)

hajnal


----------



## Necc6000 (2010 Október 30)

imádom!!!


----------



## Necc6000 (2010 Október 30)

remélem, sikerül letöltenem innen, köszi!


----------



## Leguan (2010 Október 30)

Első hozzászólásnak ez is megteszi.


----------



## Leguan (2010 Október 30)

Vagy ez.


----------



## Leguan (2010 Október 30)

Ez már kettő.


----------



## Leguan (2010 Október 30)

Illetve három.


----------



## Leguan (2010 Október 30)

És ez így megy tovább.


----------



## Leguan (2010 Október 30)

Egészen addig.


----------



## Leguan (2010 Október 30)

Amíg.


----------



## Leguan (2010 Október 30)

Nem érem el.


----------



## Leguan (2010 Október 30)

A huszat.


----------



## Leguan (2010 Október 30)

10


----------



## Leguan (2010 Október 30)

11


----------



## Leguan (2010 Október 30)

12


----------



## Leguan (2010 Október 30)

Tizenhárom.


----------



## Leguan (2010 Október 30)

_Quatorce_.


----------



## Leguan (2010 Október 30)

15


----------



## Leguan (2010 Október 30)

Sweet sixteen!


----------



## Leguan (2010 Október 30)

S e v e n t e e n !


----------



## Leguan (2010 Október 30)

Tizen 8.


----------



## Leguan (2010 Október 30)

Egy híján húsz.


----------



## Leguan (2010 Október 30)

Veinte. Húsz. Twenty. Dvacaty. 20.


----------



## dekorlabor (2010 Október 30)

Sziasztok!
Dekorlabor vagyok, még csak 4


----------



## dekorlabor (2010 Október 30)

.....tévedtem: 6


----------



## HunKecske (2010 Október 30)

Jó ötletek, köszönöm!


----------



## HunKecske (2010 Október 30)

Jó ötletek, köszönöm!


----------



## beatrix78 (2010 Október 30)

Sziasztok!


----------



## beatrix78 (2010 Október 30)

Tetszik az oldal!


----------



## Petyka11 (2010 Október 30)

Üdv!


----------



## Petyka11 (2010 Október 30)

Jönnek


----------



## Petyka11 (2010 Október 30)

sorban


----------



## Petyka11 (2010 Október 30)

a


----------



## Petyka11 (2010 Október 30)

hozzá-


----------



## Petyka11 (2010 Október 30)

szólások


----------



## Petyka11 (2010 Október 30)

amíg


----------



## Petyka11 (2010 Október 30)

az


----------



## Petyka11 (2010 Október 30)

ember


----------



## Petyka11 (2010 Október 30)

el


----------



## Petyka11 (2010 Október 30)

nem


----------



## Petyka11 (2010 Október 30)

éri


----------



## beatrix78 (2010 Október 30)

+1


----------



## Petyka11 (2010 Október 30)

a 20


----------



## Petyka11 (2010 Október 30)

azaz


----------



## Petyka11 (2010 Október 30)

húsz


----------



## Petyka11 (2010 Október 30)

üzenetet...


----------



## Petyka11 (2010 Október 30)

Nem tudom,


----------



## Petyka11 (2010 Október 30)

ennek mi


----------



## Petyka11 (2010 Október 30)

az értelme,


----------



## Petyka11 (2010 Október 30)

de készen vagyok vele.


----------



## Petyka11 (2010 Október 30)

Remek.


----------



## PimpaTimi (2010 Október 30)

Sziasztok!


----------



## PimpaTimi (2010 Október 30)

Ez


----------



## PimpaTimi (2010 Október 30)

így


----------



## PimpaTimi (2010 Október 30)

elég


----------



## PimpaTimi (2010 Október 30)

mókás,


----------



## PimpaTimi (2010 Október 30)

de


----------



## PimpaTimi (2010 Október 30)

nagyon


----------



## PimpaTimi (2010 Október 30)

köszi


----------



## PimpaTimi (2010 Október 30)

a


----------



## PimpaTimi (2010 Október 30)

lehetőséget,


----------



## PimpaTimi (2010 Október 30)

jó


----------



## PimpaTimi (2010 Október 30)

ötlet


----------



## PimpaTimi (2010 Október 30)

volt!


----------



## PimpaTimi (2010 Október 30)

De ezentúl ígérem, rendes fórumozó leszek


----------



## i.konok (2010 Október 30)

Ez így igazán egyszerű. Köszi.


----------



## stomama (2010 Október 31)

*köszönet*



Melitta írta:


> 1, jelen


 Szeretném összeszedni a 20 hozzászólást, de fogalmam sincs, mihez szóljak hozzá, ha semmit nem látok ? Vagy én vagyok a buta ? stomama


----------



## stomama (2010 Október 31)

PimpaTimi írta:


> nagyon


 én is


----------



## stomama (2010 Október 31)

nagyon, nagyon


----------



## stomama (2010 Október 31)

Úgy feltennék képeket !!!!


----------



## stomama (2010 Október 31)

Sok képet


----------



## stomama (2010 Október 31)

Az évek alatt sokat gyártottam


----------



## stomama (2010 Október 31)

Megosztanám másokkal


----------



## stomama (2010 Október 31)

Igen


----------



## stomama (2010 Október 31)

Igen, igen


----------



## stomama (2010 Október 31)

És kíváncsi vagyok


----------



## stomama (2010 Október 31)

Mint mindenki más is


----------



## stomama (2010 Október 31)

Szeretem nézegetni mások alkotásait !


----------



## stomama (2010 Október 31)

Csak én be is vallom


----------



## stomama (2010 Október 31)

Sok mintám van


----------



## stomama (2010 Október 31)

Megosztanám


----------



## stomama (2010 Október 31)

Mindenkivel


----------



## stomama (2010 Október 31)

Négy unokám van, nekik is sok képet készítettem


----------



## stomama (2010 Október 31)

Ugye válaszol majd valaki ?


----------



## stomama (2010 Október 31)

Tudom, sok butaságot írtam, de mégis....


----------



## stomama (2010 Október 31)

Szóval, ha van 20 hozzászólásom, akkor tehetek fel képet ?


----------



## stomama (2010 Október 31)

Mindenkit szeretettel köszöntök !


----------



## cicamica58 (2010 Október 31)

*jjkllééáűfuz*

ffgjkjlklé
:656:


----------



## sasalee (2010 Október 31)

sziasztok!


----------



## sasalee (2010 Október 31)

te egy rendes csajszi vagy!köszi!


----------



## cicamica58 (2010 Október 31)

Nagyon jó a számítógép programjaival tanulni a sakkozást!


----------



## cicamica58 (2010 Október 31)

Érdekes .


----------



## Garcia78 (2010 Október 31)

1


----------



## Garcia78 (2010 Október 31)

2


----------



## Garcia78 (2010 Október 31)

3


----------



## Garcia78 (2010 Október 31)

4


----------



## Garcia78 (2010 Október 31)

5


----------



## Garcia78 (2010 Október 31)

6


----------



## Garcia78 (2010 Október 31)

7


----------



## Garcia78 (2010 Október 31)

8


----------



## Garcia78 (2010 Október 31)

9


----------



## Garcia78 (2010 Október 31)

10


----------



## Garcia78 (2010 Október 31)

11


----------



## Garcia78 (2010 Október 31)

12


----------



## Garcia78 (2010 Október 31)

13


----------



## Garcia78 (2010 Október 31)

14


----------



## Garcia78 (2010 Október 31)

15


----------



## Garcia78 (2010 Október 31)

16


----------



## Garcia78 (2010 Október 31)

17


----------



## Garcia78 (2010 Október 31)

18


----------



## Garcia78 (2010 Október 31)

19


----------



## Garcia78 (2010 Október 31)

20


----------



## Garcia78 (2010 Október 31)

Bocsánat mindenkitől...de sajnos szükségem van egy dalhoz való mihamarabbi hozzáféréshez és így tudtam a 2 nap regizést felváltani a 20 üzenettel...


----------



## bedoss (2010 Október 31)

Menni fog


----------



## bedoss (2010 Október 31)

19 van hátra


----------



## bedoss (2010 Október 31)

elég érdekes


----------



## bedoss (2010 Október 31)

csak most


----------



## bedoss (2010 Október 31)

csak Neked


----------



## bedoss (2010 Október 31)

csak azért is


----------



## bedoss (2010 Október 31)

na meg pláne igen


----------



## bedoss (2010 Október 31)

na meg pláne nem


----------



## bedoss (2010 Október 31)

mit igen, mit nem?


----------



## bedoss (2010 Október 31)

egyet tértek az előttem szólóval


----------



## bedoss (2010 Október 31)

nem értek egyet az előttem szólóval


----------



## bedoss (2010 Október 31)

miről van szó, mert nem értem


----------



## bedoss (2010 Október 31)

most már értem


----------



## bedoss (2010 Október 31)

szóval, Te is láttad


----------



## bedoss (2010 Október 31)

szóval, Te is olvastad


----------



## bedoss (2010 Október 31)

mert egy nem elég


----------



## bedoss (2010 Október 31)

három meg túl sok


----------



## bedoss (2010 Október 31)

A begépelt szöveg túl rövid.


----------



## bedoss (2010 Október 31)

Mindennek oka van


----------



## bedoss (2010 Október 31)

Az aki okos, nem hüje


----------



## bedoss (2010 Október 31)

próba szerencse


----------



## zsolio (2010 Október 31)

en mar 21 hozzzaszollast adtam es meg-de tudok letolteni


----------



## zsolio (2010 Október 31)

*miert*

miert nem?


----------



## Owly (2010 Október 31)

*1/20*

1 \\m/


----------



## Owly (2010 Október 31)

*2/20*

2 :111:


----------



## Owly (2010 Október 31)

*3/20*


----------



## Owly (2010 Október 31)

*4/20*

már négy


----------



## Owly (2010 Október 31)

*5/20*

:..:


----------



## Owly (2010 Október 31)

*6/20*


----------



## Owly (2010 Október 31)

*7/20*

:9:


----------



## Owly (2010 Október 31)

*8/20*


----------



## Owly (2010 Október 31)

*9/20*

:777:


----------



## Owly (2010 Október 31)

*10/20*

fele :444:


----------



## Owly (2010 Október 31)

*11/20*

:neutral:


----------



## Owly (2010 Október 31)

*12/20*

:8:


----------



## Owly (2010 Október 31)

*13/20*

:34:


----------



## Owly (2010 Október 31)

*14/20*

:33:


----------



## Owly (2010 Október 31)

*15/20*

:0:


----------



## Owly (2010 Október 31)

*16/20*

:555:


----------



## Owly (2010 Október 31)

*17/20*

:222:


----------



## Owly (2010 Október 31)

*18/20*

:5:


----------



## Owly (2010 Október 31)

*19/20*

:00:


----------



## Owly (2010 Október 31)

*20/20*

Húsz!!! :23:


----------



## misimon (2010 Október 31)

egy


----------



## misimon (2010 Október 31)

kettő


----------



## misimon (2010 Október 31)

három


----------



## misimon (2010 Október 31)

négy


----------



## misimon (2010 Október 31)

öt


----------



## misimon (2010 Október 31)

hat


----------



## misimon (2010 Október 31)

hét


----------



## misimon (2010 Október 31)

nyolc


----------



## koati.k9 (2010 Október 31)

*1*

Az ÚT, ha mondja szó:
nem az örök ÚT.


----------



## misimon (2010 Október 31)

kilenc


----------



## misimon (2010 Október 31)

tíz


----------



## koati.k9 (2010 Október 31)

*2*

A név, ha mondható:
nem az örök név.


----------



## misimon (2010 Október 31)

tizenegy


----------



## koati.k9 (2010 Október 31)

*3*

Ha neve nincs:
kezdete Égnek, Földnek;
ha neve van:
anyja a létezőknek.


----------



## misimon (2010 Október 31)

tizenkettő


----------



## Zsaklinácska (2010 Október 31)

SZiasztok!


----------



## misimon (2010 Október 31)

tizenhárom


----------



## Zsaklinácska (2010 Október 31)

Üdv mindenkinek.


----------



## koati.k9 (2010 Október 31)

*4*

Aki vágytalan,
látja a csodát;
a vágy
látja burkolatát.


----------



## Zsaklinácska (2010 Október 31)

Nekem ez olyan fura.


----------



## koati.k9 (2010 Október 31)

5. Egy a gyökér,
csak más a szó.
Együtt:
mélység, titok.
Kapu –
homályba nyitó.


----------



## Zsaklinácska (2010 Október 31)

Akkor most mit írjak?


----------



## Ancsurka32 (2010 Október 31)

Hello mindenkinek!

Látom vagyunk páran


----------



## Zsaklinácska (2010 Október 31)

Azért igérem, hogy én is töltök majd fel.


----------



## koati.k9 (2010 Október 31)

6. Tudod a szépet –
megvan a rút.


----------



## misimon (2010 Október 31)

Szia
... tizennégy


----------



## koati.k9 (2010 Október 31)

7. Tudod a jót –
megvan a rossz.


----------



## Zsaklinácska (2010 Október 31)

Ezek a mondatok olyan értelmesek.


----------



## misimon (2010 Október 31)

sűrűsödünk
..... tizenöt


----------



## koati.k9 (2010 Október 31)

8. A bölcs:
tett nélkül cselekszik,
szavak nélkül tanít;


----------



## Zsaklinácska (2010 Október 31)

Én már elvesztem a számok között.


----------



## misimon (2010 Október 31)

jó a társaság
.... tizenhat


----------



## koati.k9 (2010 Október 31)

9. Meg nem tart,
meg nem ragad,
nem félt –
s minden vele marad.


----------



## Zsaklinácska (2010 Október 31)

Na most mit írjak?


----------



## misimon (2010 Október 31)

én még kitartok
..... tizenhét


----------



## Zsaklinácska (2010 Október 31)

Aki nem lép egyszerre


----------



## Zsaklinácska (2010 Október 31)

Itt nagyon hideg van.


----------



## Zsaklinácska (2010 Október 31)

Szemináriumit kell írnom.


----------



## koati.k9 (2010 Október 31)

10
Az ÚT üres, de nem fogy soha.
Mély,
mindenek atyja.
Az éleket tompítja,
a csomót megoldja,
a fényt fakítja,
por, s lehull a porba.
Titok, ó,
s milyen való!
Nem tudom, kinek szülötte,
ős,
az Ősnek őse.


----------



## misimon (2010 Október 31)

Jó a buli csak kevesen táncolnak
tizennyolc


----------



## koati.k9 (2010 Október 31)

11
6
Örök a völgy öle:
asszony, homály
Kapuja:
Ég s Föld gyökere.
Jelenvaló,
sosem-fogyó.


----------



## Zsaklinácska (2010 Október 31)

Nem tudo hányat írtam már.


----------



## koati.k9 (2010 Október 31)

12
Az Ég és Föld nem-múló.
Nem magáért van,
azért nem-múló.
A bölcs:
háttérben áll,
s elöl jár;
kívül marad,
s belül áll.
Magára nem gondol,
s mindent megtalál.


----------



## misimon (2010 Október 31)

mindjárt húsz, csak kitartás magamat buzdítom
..... tizenkilenc?


----------



## Zsaklinácska (2010 Október 31)

Jók ezek a szövegek.


----------



## Zsaklinácska (2010 Október 31)

Hát ez egy érdeke buli


----------



## koati.k9 (2010 Október 31)

13
A teli kicsordul,
az él kicsorbul.
Arany, drágakő,
őrizni ki tudja?
Rang, gőg
vesztedet okozza.
Végezd munkád,
majd vonulj magadba:
ez az Ég ÚTja.


----------



## Zsaklinácska (2010 Október 31)

Na szerintem már a végét járom


----------



## misimon (2010 Október 31)

na itt a húsz, akkor további jó szórakozást
 HÚSZ


----------



## Zsaklinácska (2010 Október 31)

Na nanananananan


----------



## koati.k9 (2010 Október 31)

14
Az öt szín
vakítja szemed,
az öt hang
tompítja füled,
az öt íz
megrontja ínyed,
verseny, vadászat
zaklatja szíved,
a ritka kincs
terheli életed.
A bölcs
a bensőre ad,
nem a szemét legelteti.
Nem azt:
ezt teszi.


----------



## koati.k9 (2010 Október 31)

15
Siker, kudarc:
egyként rettegés;
dicsőség, bukás:
egyként csapás.
Miért?
A siker megaláz:
elnyerni rettegés,
elveszteni csapás.


----------



## Zsaklinácska (2010 Október 31)

mi az


----------



## koati.k9 (2010 Október 31)

16
Nézem, nem látom,
neve: simuló;
hallgatom, nem hallom,
neve: illanó;
megfognám, nem tudom,
neve: finom.
E három nem:
egy titok.


----------



## Zsaklinácska (2010 Október 31)

Hát ez már nem iga


----------



## Zsaklinácska (2010 Október 31)

Hányat kell hozzászólni, húszat vagy 20ezret?


----------



## Zsaklinácska (2010 Október 31)

Hát most már mérges leszek


----------



## Zsaklinácska (2010 Október 31)

Na hogy állunk?


----------



## koati.k9 (2010 Október 31)

17
Kívül nem világos,
belül nem sötét,
formátlan forma,
testtelen kép.
A nemlétbe lép.


----------



## koati.k9 (2010 Október 31)

18
Nézem, hiába:
arca nincsen,
teste nincsen –
árnyak árnya.


----------



## koati.k9 (2010 Október 31)

19
Ős ÚT vezessen
a jelenbe át;
a kezdetet tudd,
az ÚT fonalát.


----------



## koati.k9 (2010 Október 31)

20
Az üresség mélyére érek,
a nagy nyugalmat őrzöm.


----------



## Zsaklinácska (2010 Október 31)

1 köszi


----------



## Zsaklinácska (2010 Október 31)

3 köszi


----------



## Zsaklinácska (2010 Október 31)

6 köszi


----------



## Zsaklinácska (2010 Október 31)

10 köszi


----------



## Zsaklinácska (2010 Október 31)

12 nem tudok mit írni...


----------



## Zsaklinácska (2010 Október 31)

13 Nem tudom mit írni!


----------



## Zsaklinácska (2010 Október 31)

17 Nem tudom mit írni!


----------



## Zsaklinácska (2010 Október 31)

18 Nem tudok mit írni!


----------



## Zsaklinácska (2010 Október 31)

20!!!!!


----------



## Zsaklinácska (2010 Október 31)

Na még egy a biztonság kedvéért...


----------



## immmi7 (2010 Október 31)

1. Köszi


----------



## immmi7 (2010 Október 31)

2. Köszi


----------



## immmi7 (2010 Október 31)

3. Ez még csak a 3.


----------



## immmi7 (2010 Október 31)

4. 4.


----------



## stibore (2010 Október 31)

Köszönöm!


----------



## immmi7 (2010 Október 31)

5: Miért nem írom mindig ugyanazt?


----------



## stibore (2010 Október 31)

Köszönöm!


----------



## immmi7 (2010 Október 31)

6 Köszi


----------



## immmi7 (2010 Október 31)

7. ;


----------



## immmi7 (2010 Október 31)

8. ::


----------



## immmi7 (2010 Október 31)

9: :-((((((((((((


----------



## immmi7 (2010 Október 31)

10. 2+2+2+2+2


----------



## immmi7 (2010 Október 31)

11. 100-100+10+1


----------



## immmi7 (2010 Október 31)

12. )


----------



## immmi7 (2010 Október 31)

13. 1333333-?


----------



## immmi7 (2010 Október 31)

14. t4


----------



## immmi7 (2010 Október 31)

15. 654321


----------



## immmi7 (2010 Október 31)

16. 3210


----------



## immmi7 (2010 Október 31)

17. 210


----------



## immmi7 (2010 Október 31)

18 10


----------



## immmi7 (2010 Október 31)

19 0


----------



## immmi7 (2010 Október 31)

20. 000000000000000


----------



## immmi7 (2010 Október 31)

21. ???


----------



## immmi7 (2010 Október 31)

22. kell?


----------



## immmi7 (2010 Október 31)

*23.*

:9::razz:


----------



## brigit11215 (2010 Október 31)

vajon miert nem tolthetem le?


----------



## brigit11215 (2010 Október 31)

nagyon jo dolgokat talaltam, koszi


----------



## brigit11215 (2010 Október 31)

mennyi csoda


----------



## hapiankhaton (2010 Október 31)

hello


----------



## hapiankhaton (2010 Október 31)

aszittem megvan a 20 ERTELMES uzenetem, de lehet, hogy nincs meg


----------



## hapiankhaton (2010 Október 31)

dejo, hogy nem 10000 uzenetet kell osszegyujteni


----------



## hapiankhaton (2010 Október 31)

persze, mert egyetlen ertelmes uzenetem sincs, csak nehany ertelmetlen


----------



## brigit11215 (2010 Október 31)

Sok hasznos dolgot talaltam, koszonet ertuk

koszi


----------



## susu1 (2010 Október 31)

*halihó*

Csak be szeretnék köszönni!


----------



## kzoltang (2010 Október 31)

*Na most írok,*

Elég nagy butaság ez a 20 hozzászólás.


----------



## kzoltang (2010 Október 31)

nem mintha valami értelme is volna.


----------



## kzoltang (2010 Október 31)

de hát ha ez a szabály..


----------



## kzoltang (2010 Október 31)

Azt a viccet ismeritek, amikor a két amerikai megy a sivatagban? - Mert én, nem, ha esetleg valaki tudja, mondja el..


----------



## kzoltang (2010 Október 31)

Ja hogy az amerikaik gyártják a vicceket másokról... és róluk egy sincs?  Értem már! akkor mondok egy közép európai viccet: Miért megy el Orbán viktor ausztráliába?


----------



## kzoltang (2010 Október 31)

Hogy megtanulja a kenguruktól hogyan lehet üres zsebbel ugrálni.. :)


----------



## kzoltang (2010 Október 31)

Ezt egyébként nálunk már régóta csinálják...


----------



## kzoltang (2010 Október 31)

az van hogy le akarok tölteni valamit erről a lapról.  
nem nagy dolog, de hát ha.... ez ennyire bonyolúlt...


----------



## editkicsi (2010 Október 31)

kár, hogy nem láthatom ezeket


----------



## simonposford (2010 Október 31)

Nagyon segitö kész vagy de ilyen egy jó moderator.


----------



## simonposford (2010 Október 31)

kár, hogy nem láthatom ezeket


----------



## simonposford (2010 Október 31)

08 - Kontroll Csoport - Halálos szerelem 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tNJHKwdq_ow


----------



## simonposford (2010 Október 31)

10 - Kontroll Csoport - Hol vannak a régi álmaim 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KJiCi1zGlP8


----------



## simonposford (2010 Október 31)

A Kontroll Csoport dalai nemcsak a politikáról szóltak természetesen, de mégis az egyik legpolitikusabb zenekar volt szókimondásában, és egyszerűen csak azért is, mert értelmesen gondolkodó érző emberek csinálták.


----------



## simonposford (2010 Október 31)

*09 - Kontroll Csoport - Ma háború van holnap béke *


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=93t84Od5gls


----------



## simonposford (2010 Október 31)

szertem a pszichedelikus rock és trance zenéket, ilyen például a colorstar, korai öröm, grabanc, shpongle


----------



## simonposford (2010 Október 31)

*07 - Kontroll Csoport - Nem én vagyok *


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kh7b1D7CL2c


----------



## simonposford (2010 Október 31)

*colorStar - Roam the Land *


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1u-vF3H0tXs


----------



## simonposford (2010 Október 31)

*ColorStar - Air Traffic*


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hJX89UhZWxM&feature=related


----------



## simonposford (2010 Október 31)

*ColorStar - Another Day *


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qT8wQ4etbYE


----------



## simonposford (2010 Október 31)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vxeEa-N4JmY&feature=related
*Korai Öröm - 2000/01 *


----------



## simonposford (2010 Október 31)

*Grabanc - Müezzin*


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5dRxoEPVCjw


----------



## simonposford (2010 Október 31)

*Grabanc - Samantha Fox (Live in Halásztelek)*


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zuKfLDtEEck&feature=related


----------



## simonposford (2010 Október 31)

*Shpongle - Star Shpongled Banner *


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D2LK-zGfdUU


----------



## simonposford (2010 Október 31)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qCZ4RPpsdlY&feature=related
*Shpongle - Levitation Nation*


----------



## simonposford (2010 Október 31)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IOZubUCYOc4&feature=related
*Shpongle - Connoisseur Of Hallucination *


----------



## simonposford (2010 Október 31)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WB8S2aZMSHA
*Shpongle - Nothing Is Something Worth Doing *


----------



## simonposford (2010 Október 31)

*Shpongle - I am you *

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ezVEfZ66-70&feature=related


----------



## simonposford (2010 Október 31)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zif6glwJck8&feature=related
*Shpongle - The Stamen of the Shaman *


----------



## tilkati (2010 Október 31)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koskisskisskissoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


a


----------



## tilkati (2010 Október 31)

www.lombfureszata.eoldal.hu


----------



## tilkati (2010 Október 31)

tilkati írta:


> www.lombfureszata.eoldal.hu


kissa


----------



## tilkati (2010 Október 31)

tilkati írta:


> kissataa


a


----------



## tilkati (2010 Október 31)

www.lombfureszata.eoldal.hu


----------



## tilkati (2010 Október 31)

tilkati írta:


> www.lombfureszata.eoldal.hu


kissataaaaa


----------



## tilkati (2010 Október 31)

tilkati írta:


> kissataaaaa


kissataaa


----------



## tilkati (2010 Október 31)

tilkati írta:


> kissataaa


kiss74


----------



## tilkati (2010 Október 31)

tilkati írta:


> kiss74


kiss24


----------



## tilkati (2010 Október 31)

tilkati írta:


> kiss24


kissmárcius


----------



## tilkati (2010 Október 31)

kisslombfűrész


tilkati írta:


> kissmárcius


----------



## tilkati (2010 Október 31)

kisspédakép


tilkati írta:


> kisslombfűrész


----------



## tilkati (2010 Október 31)

steve


----------



## tilkati (2010 Október 31)

good


----------



## tilkati (2010 Október 31)

amerikából


----------



## tilkati (2010 Október 31)

ő a legjobb


----------



## tilkati (2010 Október 31)

a király ő


----------



## tilkati (2010 Október 31)

de egyszer én is


----------



## tilkati (2010 Október 31)

olyan jó


----------



## simonposford (2010 Október 31)

jelen


----------



## simonposford (2010 Október 31)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hJX89UhZWxM&feature=related


----------



## tilkati (2010 Október 31)

mint Ő


----------



## simonposford (2010 Október 31)

összegyült 22 bejegyzés, de még mindig nem tudom megnyitni a linkeket ilyenkor mi a teendő?


----------



## simonposford (2010 Október 31)

olyan jó


----------



## simonposford (2010 Október 31)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1u-vF3H0tXs


----------



## kissjozsef (2010 Október 31)

*idézet...*

Áron fiai, Nadab és Abihu vették füstölőjüket. Tüzet tettek bele é rá tömjént, s az Úr előtt szabálytalan tűzáldozatot mutattak be, amely nem volt előírva számukra. Az Úr színe előtt láng csapott ki és megégette őket; meg is haltak az Úr előtt.


----------



## kissjozsef (2010 Október 31)

Ha valakinek a fjén kihullik a haja, és kopasz lesz a koponyája, azért még tiszta.


----------



## stratus (2010 Október 31)

*fogjunk hozza*

Imádom ezt a siteot. Annyi jó filmet letöltöttem már.


----------



## stratus (2010 Október 31)

*egyetertek*

Nem változott a véleményem


----------



## stratus (2010 Október 31)

*velemeny*

Miért kell ez a formaság?


----------



## stratus (2010 Október 31)

*ismet*

na ja


----------



## stratus (2010 Október 31)

abcd


----------



## stratus (2010 Október 31)

asdf


----------



## stratus (2010 Október 31)

minek


----------



## stratus (2010 Október 31)

terhelni


----------



## stratus (2010 Október 31)

a servert


----------



## stratus (2010 Október 31)

ezzel


----------



## stratus (2010 Október 31)

igazam


----------



## stratus (2010 Október 31)

van


----------



## stratus (2010 Október 31)

vagy


----------



## stratus (2010 Október 31)

igazam van


----------



## stratus (2010 Október 31)

ez már a 15.


----------



## Tike02 (2010 Október 31)

1.


----------



## Tike02 (2010 Október 31)

2.


----------



## Tike02 (2010 Október 31)

3.


----------



## Tike02 (2010 Október 31)

4.


----------



## Tike02 (2010 Október 31)

5.


----------



## Tike02 (2010 Október 31)

6.


----------



## Tike02 (2010 Október 31)

7.


----------



## Tike02 (2010 Október 31)

8.


----------



## Tike02 (2010 Október 31)

9.


----------



## Tike02 (2010 Október 31)

10.


----------



## Tike02 (2010 Október 31)

11.


----------



## Tike02 (2010 Október 31)

12.


----------



## Tike02 (2010 Október 31)

13.


----------



## Tike02 (2010 Október 31)

14.


----------



## Tike02 (2010 Október 31)

15.


----------



## Tike02 (2010 Október 31)

16.


----------



## Tike02 (2010 Október 31)

17.


----------



## Tike02 (2010 Október 31)

18.


----------



## Tike02 (2010 Október 31)

19.


----------



## Tike02 (2010 Október 31)

20.
:444:


----------



## petike190 (2010 Október 31)

igyekszem


----------



## petike190 (2010 Október 31)

mi a helyzet?


----------



## encimokus (2010 Október 31)

1.


----------



## encimokus (2010 Október 31)

2.


----------



## encimokus (2010 Október 31)

3


----------



## encimokus (2010 Október 31)

4


----------



## encimokus (2010 Október 31)

5


----------



## encimokus (2010 Október 31)

6


----------



## encimokus (2010 Október 31)

7


----------



## encimokus (2010 Október 31)

8


----------



## encimokus (2010 Október 31)

9


----------



## encimokus (2010 Október 31)

10


----------



## encimokus (2010 Október 31)

11


----------



## encimokus (2010 Október 31)

12


----------



## encimokus (2010 Október 31)

13


----------



## encimokus (2010 Október 31)

14


----------



## encimokus (2010 Október 31)

15


----------



## encimokus (2010 Október 31)

16


----------



## encimokus (2010 Október 31)

17


----------



## encimokus (2010 Október 31)

18


----------



## encimokus (2010 Október 31)

19


----------



## encimokus (2010 Október 31)

20


----------



## apanyenyec (2010 Október 31)

1


----------



## apanyenyec (2010 Október 31)

2


----------



## apanyenyec (2010 Október 31)

kiss3


----------



## apanyenyec (2010 Október 31)

:razz:4


----------



## apanyenyec (2010 Október 31)

:cici:5


----------



## apanyenyec (2010 Október 31)

6


----------



## apanyenyec (2010 Október 31)

7


----------



## apanyenyec (2010 Október 31)

8


----------



## apanyenyec (2010 Október 31)

:111:9


----------



## apanyenyec (2010 Október 31)

:33:10


----------



## apanyenyec (2010 Október 31)

11


----------



## apanyenyec (2010 Október 31)

:66:12


----------



## apanyenyec (2010 Október 31)

:55:13


----------



## apanyenyec (2010 Október 31)

:88:14


----------



## apanyenyec (2010 Október 31)

:222:15


----------



## apanyenyec (2010 Október 31)

:9:16


----------



## apanyenyec (2010 Október 31)

17


----------



## apanyenyec (2010 Október 31)

18


----------



## apanyenyec (2010 Október 31)

:555:19


----------



## apanyenyec (2010 Október 31)

://::..:20


----------



## futor (2010 Október 31)

ddddd


----------



## futor (2010 Október 31)

ffff


----------



## csapant (2010 Október 31)

Sziasztok! Számomra is ezek az első lépések. Olyan mint az elsősnek az iskolai kezdés. Örülök a gazdag kínálatnak, még azt sem tudom melyik helyen kezdjem az olvasást, nem beszélve a 20 hozzászolásról. Hát szeretnék hüséges lenni a feltételekhez. De előre is köszönet a forumért és a kormányosokért.


----------



## 99es (2010 Október 31)

*próba*

ez is próba


----------



## 99es (2010 Október 31)

próba


----------



## stippistop (2010 Október 31)

sziasztok!


----------



## 99es (2010 Október 31)

próba2


----------



## 99es (2010 Október 31)

próba3


----------



## 99es (2010 Október 31)

próba4


----------



## 99es (2010 Október 31)

próba5


----------



## 99es (2010 Október 31)

próba7


----------



## 99es (2010 Október 31)

próba8


----------



## 99es (2010 Október 31)

próba9


----------



## 99es (2010 Október 31)

próba10


----------



## 99es (2010 Október 31)

próba2341234


----------



## 99es (2010 Október 31)

főpróba3457634562456


----------



## 99es (2010 Október 31)

egyéb szöveg


----------



## 99es (2010 Október 31)

más


----------



## 99es (2010 Október 31)

még egy más


----------



## 99es (2010 Október 31)

stb


----------



## 99es (2010 Október 31)

stb 2


----------



## 99es (2010 Október 31)

egyéb stb más szöveg


----------



## 99es (2010 Október 31)

húsz másodperc


----------



## 99es (2010 Október 31)

már csak tizenkilenc


----------



## 99es (2010 Október 31)

másfél mókus


----------



## sag1 (2010 Október 31)

Szerbusztok!


----------



## sag1 (2010 Október 31)

Hogy keletkezett az ózon lyuk ?


----------



## sag1 (2010 Október 31)

Lelőtték a nagy varázslót...


----------



## sag1 (2010 Október 31)

Bocs : )


----------



## sag1 (2010 Október 31)

Ha a teflonhoz nem ragad hozzá semmi ,akkor hogy ragasztják hozzá a serpenyőhöz ?


----------



## apanyenyec (2010 Október 31)

Igyekszem aktív tagja lenni a fórumnak!


----------



## sag1 (2010 Október 31)

Csodálatos a magyar nyelv, például ha a MAMA szóból elveszünk egy betűt,hármat pedig kicserélünk, megkapjuk a SÖR szót...


----------



## sag1 (2010 Október 31)

Olyan nincs hogy valami nem sörbontó...


----------



## sag1 (2010 Október 31)

Miből lehet tudni hogy a kondenzátort Kohn bácsi találta fel?


----------



## sag1 (2010 Október 31)

Mert ha Grün találta volna fel akkor gründenzátornak hívnák


----------



## sag1 (2010 Október 31)

Na még kell tíz...


----------



## sag1 (2010 Október 31)

9


----------



## sag1 (2010 Október 31)

8


----------



## sag1 (2010 Október 31)

7


----------



## sag1 (2010 Október 31)

6


----------



## sag1 (2010 Október 31)

5


----------



## sag1 (2010 Október 31)

4


----------



## sag1 (2010 Október 31)

3


----------



## sag1 (2010 Október 31)

2


----------



## sag1 (2010 Október 31)

1


----------



## sag1 (2010 Október 31)

Elnézést azoktól akiket esetleg lefárasztottam kicsit, nem állt szándékomban.


----------



## gedi13 (2010 November 1)

*A szavaknak ereje van. Ha kimondod őket, már nem vonhatod vissza.

*


----------



## gedi13 (2010 November 1)

*"Arra vágyunk, hogy boldogan legyél az, aki vagy, és boldog legyél azzal, amid van - miközben még többre áhítozol."


*


----------



## gedi13 (2010 November 1)

jó


----------



## gedi13 (2010 November 1)

azoldal!


----------



## gedi13 (2010 November 1)




----------



## gedi13 (2010 November 1)

Mindjárt


----------



## gedi13 (2010 November 1)

meg


----------



## csapant (2010 November 1)

Ha hibázol és nem javítod ki, akkor követed el igazán a hibát


----------



## gedi13 (2010 November 1)

lesz a 20


----------



## gedi13 (2010 November 1)

üzenet!


----------



## gedi13 (2010 November 1)

Sok mindent észrevesz az ember, ha figyel. /Berra/:smile:


----------



## gedi13 (2010 November 1)

*Kétszer nem léphetsz ugyanabba a folyóba (Hérakleitosz), de néha egyszer sem (Théna).*


----------



## gedi13 (2010 November 1)

?


----------



## gedi13 (2010 November 1)

4


----------



## gedi13 (2010 November 1)

3


----------



## gedi13 (2010 November 1)

2


----------



## gedi13 (2010 November 1)

1


----------



## gedi13 (2010 November 1)

0


----------



## gedi13 (2010 November 1)

Meg van!!!!


----------



## csapant (2010 November 1)

[FONT=&quot]Az apróka[/FONT][FONT=&quot] Pók apóka, s a porhanyó potrohú pókanyó a pékségben a szennyezett mennyezetre
nyálból való máló hálót font, -pont. [/FONT]


----------



## gedi13 (2010 November 1)

??


----------



## csapant (2010 November 1)

[FONT=&quot][/FONT][FONT=&quot]A kópé[/FONT][FONT=&quot] póknép pótlék - hálókat eresztve keresztbe a pékasztal fölött, hálóból ebédlőt kötött[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]


----------



## csapant (2010 November 1)

[FONT=&quot]Félt a péppel pepecselő pék,[/FONT][FONT=&quot] hogy odapök a pók, illetve a liszttel hintett púpos pépre tisztel.[/FONT]


----------



## csapant (2010 November 1)

[FONT=&quot]Ezért leseperte az apróka[/FONT][FONT=&quot] pókpárt a padlóra.[/FONT]


----------



## csapant (2010 November 1)

[FONT=&quot]Csattant a fapapucs -[/FONT][FONT=&quot] Fuccs![/FONT]


----------



## csapant (2010 November 1)

[FONT=&quot]Így járt pórul a két pupák[/FONT][FONT=&quot] pék pók. Pukk.[/FONT]


----------



## csapant (2010 November 1)

[FONT=&quot]Egyik olaszóra során,[/FONT][FONT=&quot] Ím a kérdés felmerült: Hogy milyen nyelv ez a magyar, Európába hogy került?

[/FONT]


----------



## csapant (2010 November 1)

[FONT=&quot]Elmeséltem, ahogy tudtam,[/FONT][FONT=&quot] Mire képes a magyar. Elmondtam, hogy sok, sok rag van,
S hogy némelyik mit takar,[/FONT]


----------



## csapant (2010 November 1)

[FONT=&quot]És a szókincsben mi rejlik,[/FONT][FONT=&quot] A rengeteg árnyalat, Példaként vegyük csak itt: Ember, állat hogy halad?[/FONT]


----------



## csapant (2010 November 1)

[FONT=&quot]Elmondtam, hogy mikor járunk,[/FONT][FONT=&quot] Mikor mondom, hogy megyek. Részeg, hogy dülöngél nálunk,
S milyen, ha csak lépdelek.[/FONT]


----------



## csapant (2010 November 1)

[FONT=&quot]Miért mondom, hogy botorkál[/FONT][FONT=&quot] Gyalogol, vagy kódorog, S a sétáló szerelmes pár,
Miért éppen andalog?[/FONT]


----------



## csapant (2010 November 1)

[FONT=&quot]A vaddisznó, hogy ha rohan,[/FONT][FONT=&quot] Nem üget, de csörtet – és Bár alakra majdnem olyan
Miért más a törtetés?[/FONT]


----------



## Filiic (2010 November 1)

Tiszteletem mindenkinek!


----------



## csapant (2010 November 1)

[FONT=&quot]Mondtam volna még azt is hát,[/FONT][FONT=&quot] Aki fut, miért nem lohol? Miért nem vág, ki mezőn átvág,
De tán vágtat valahol.[/FONT]


----------



## csapant (2010 November 1)

[FONT=&quot]Aki tipeg, miért nem libeg,[/FONT][FONT=&quot] S ez épp úgy nem lebegés, – Minthogy nem csak sánta biceg,
S hebegés nem rebegés![/FONT]


----------



## csapant (2010 November 1)

[FONT=&quot]Mit tesz a ló, ha poroszkál,[/FONT][FONT=&quot] Vagy pedig, ha vágtázik? És a kuvasz, ha somfordál,
Avagy akár bóklászik.[/FONT]


----------



## csapant (2010 November 1)

[FONT=&quot]Lábát szedi, aki kitér,[/FONT][FONT=&quot] A riadt őz elszökell. Nem ront be az, aki betér. . .
Más nyelven, hogy mondjam el?[/FONT]


----------



## csapant (2010 November 1)

[FONT=&quot]Jó lett volna szemléltetni,[/FONT][FONT=&quot] Botladozó, mint halad, Avagy milyen őgyelegni?[/FONT]


----------



## csapant (2010 November 1)

[FONT=&quot]Aki „slattyog”, miért nem „lófrál”?[/FONT][FONT=&quot] Száguldó hová szalad? Ki vánszorog, miért nem kószál?
S aki kullog, hol marad?[/FONT]


----------



## drarpi (2010 November 1)

üdv


----------



## csapant (2010 November 1)

[FONT=&quot]Bandukoló miért nem baktat?[/FONT][FONT=&quot] És ha motyog, mit kotyog, Aki koslat, avagy kaptat,
Avagy császkál és totyog?[/FONT]


----------



## csapant (2010 November 1)

[FONT=&quot]Nem csak árnyék, aki suhan,[/FONT][FONT=&quot] S nem csak a jármű robog, Nem csak az áradat rohan,
S nem csak a kocsi kocog.[/FONT]


----------



## drarpi (2010 November 1)

második üzi


----------



## csapant (2010 November 1)

[FONT=&quot]Aki cselleng, nem csatangol,[/FONT][FONT=&quot] Ki „beslisszol” elinal, Nem „battyog” az, ki bitangol,
Ha mégis: a mese csal![/FONT]


----------



## csapant (2010 November 1)

[FONT=&quot]Hogy a kutya lopakodik,[/FONT][FONT=&quot] Sompolyog, majd meglapul, S ha ráförmedsz, elkotródik.
Hogy mondjam ezt olaszul?[/FONT]


----------



## drarpi (2010 November 1)

Ab ovo A tojástól kezdve  Horatius


----------



## csapant (2010 November 1)

[FONT=&quot]Másik, erre settenkedik,[/FONT][FONT=&quot] Sündörög, majd elterül. Ráripakodsz, elódalog,
Hogy mondjam ezt németül?

[/FONT]


----------



## drarpi (2010 November 1)

A cane non magno saepe tenetur aper Gyakran nem a nagy kutya fogja meg a vaddisznót Ovidius


----------



## csapant (2010 November 1)

[FONT=&quot]Egy csavargó itt kóborol,[/FONT][FONT=&quot] Lézeng, ődöng, csavarog, Lődörög, majd elvándorol,
S többé már nem zavarog.[/FONT]


----------



## drarpi (2010 November 1)

Aegroto dum anima est, spes est Amíg a beteg lélegzik, van remény Cicero


----------



## csapant (2010 November 1)

[FONT=&quot]Ám egy másik itt tekereg,[/FONT][FONT=&quot] – Elárulja kósza nesz – Itt kóvályog, itt ténfereg. . .
Franciául, hogy van ez?[/FONT]


----------



## drarpi (2010 November 1)

Alea iacta est A kocka el van vetve Suetonius


----------



## csapant (2010 November 1)

[FONT=&quot]S hogy a tömeg miért özönlik,[/FONT][FONT=&quot] Mikor tódul, vagy vonul, Vagy hömpölyög, s még sem ömlik,
Hogy mondjam ezt angolul?[/FONT]


----------



## drarpi (2010 November 1)

Aliud ex alio malum gignitur Egyik baj szüli a másikat Terentius


----------



## csapant (2010 November 1)

[FONT=&quot]Aki surran, miért nem oson,[/FONT][FONT=&quot] Vagy miért nem lépeget? Mindezt csak magyarul tudom,
S tán csak magyarul lehet. . .!

[/FONT]


----------



## drarpi (2010 November 1)

Altissima quaeque flumina minimo sono labuntur A legmélyebb folyó hömpölyög a legkisebb zajjal Curtius Rufus


----------



## drarpi (2010 November 1)

Amicos secundae res parant, adversae probant A jósors szerzi, a balsors próbára teszi a barátokat Seneca


----------



## drarpi (2010 November 1)

Auribus frequentius, quam lingua utere Gyakrabban használd a fület, mint a nyelvet Seneca


----------



## drarpi (2010 November 1)

Ave Caesar, morituri te salutant! Üdvöz légy, Caesar, a halálba indulók köszöntenek! Suetonius


----------



## drarpi (2010 November 1)

Conqueri fortunam adversam, non lamentari decet A balszerencsét nem siratni kell, hanem legyőzni Cicero


----------



## drarpi (2010 November 1)

Dat veniam corvis, vexat censura columbas Kedvez a hollónak, s a galambot sújtja a törvény Iuvenalis


----------



## drarpi (2010 November 1)

Dediscit animus sero, quod didicit diu Későn felejti el az ember azt, amit sokáig tanult Seneca


----------



## drarpi (2010 November 1)

Desinit in piscem mulier formosa superne A felül szép nő alul halban végződik Horatius


----------



## drarpi (2010 November 1)

Diligentia maximum etiam mediocris ingenii A szorgalom hatalmas támasz a középszerű tehetségnek is Seneca


----------



## Filiic (2010 November 1)

Egy busz nekimegy a fának.
- Hogyan történt? - kérdezi a rendőr a sofőrt.
- Fogalmam sincs. Éppen ellenőriztem a jegyeket a busz végében, amikor a baleset történt.


----------



## drarpi (2010 November 1)

Edas ut vivas, ut edas, noli vivere Egyél, hogy élj, s ne azért élj, hogy egyél Caecilius Balbus


----------



## drarpi (2010 November 1)

Etiam veros dolores mitigat tempus A súlyos fájdalmat is enyhíti az idő Quintilianus


----------



## drarpi (2010 November 1)

Exegi monumentum aere perennius Ércnél is maradandóbb művet emeltem én Horatius


----------



## Filiic (2010 November 1)

- Jean, pettyes a ribizli?
- Nem, uram.
- Akkor megint katicabogarat ettem.


----------



## drarpi (2010 November 1)

Ex malis eligere minima oportet A bajok közül válaszd a legkisebbeket Cicero


----------



## drarpi (2010 November 1)

Faber est suae quisque fortunae Mindenki a maga szerencséjének kovácsa Sallustius


----------



## szaboz07 (2010 November 1)

*st*

alaptézis:ql2/8


----------



## szaboz07 (2010 November 1)

*ero*

fl/4


----------



## szaboz07 (2010 November 1)

*bet*

2,05kn/cm2


----------



## szaboz07 (2010 November 1)

*ac*

200.000N/mm2


----------



## szaboz07 (2010 November 1)

*c30*

20.5/31/35


----------



## szaboz07 (2010 November 1)

*ko55*

a2-a4


----------



## szaboz07 (2010 November 1)

*ac*

ipn240


----------



## szaboz07 (2010 November 1)

*szlvny*

heb600


----------



## szaboz07 (2010 November 1)

*panel*

ff400


----------



## szaboz07 (2010 November 1)

*pi*

Tt120/60


----------



## szaboz07 (2010 November 1)

*pill*

60x150


----------



## szaboz07 (2010 November 1)

*föd*

40+20cm


----------



## szaboz07 (2010 November 1)

*lnk*

big link


----------



## szaboz07 (2010 November 1)

*hall*

victor


----------



## szaboz07 (2010 November 1)

*csh*

140m2


----------



## drarpi (2010 November 1)

*üzi*

Factum fieri infectum non potest A megtörténtet nem lehet meg nem történtté tenni Plautus


----------



## szaboz07 (2010 November 1)

*acél*

s235jrg2h


----------



## drarpi (2010 November 1)

Fortes fortuna adiuvat Bátraké a szerencse Terentius


----------



## szaboz07 (2010 November 1)

*hihetetlen*

c30<->c20 ua.?


----------



## szaboz07 (2010 November 1)

*20/17*

18


----------



## drarpi (2010 November 1)

Hectora quis nosset, si felix Troia fuisset? Ki hallott volna Hektorról, ha szerencsés lett volna Trója? Ovidius


----------



## szaboz07 (2010 November 1)

*2000*

ec1992


----------



## drarpi (2010 November 1)

Ignoti nulla cupido Nem vágyunk arra, amit nem ismerünk Ovidius


----------



## szaboz07 (2010 November 1)

*wwfrg*

pár betű


----------



## drarpi (2010 November 1)

Imago animi sermo est A lélek tükre a beszéd Seneca


----------



## Filiic (2010 November 1)

- Jean, egy harapófogót!
- Minek uram?
- Valami szöget ütött a fejembe és ki akarom húzni!


----------



## drarpi (2010 November 1)

In medias res A dolog közepébe vágva Horatius


----------



## Filiic (2010 November 1)

- Hogy hívják a Macskanő lányát?
- ???
- Cicababa.


----------



## drarpi (2010 November 1)

In silvan non ligna feras Ne hordj fát az erdőbe Horatius


----------



## Filiic (2010 November 1)

- Szólt valamit Jean?
- Nem szóltam uram.
- Akkor jól hallottam!


----------



## drarpi (2010 November 1)

Libenter homines id, quod volunt, credunt Az emberek szívesen elhiszik azt, amire vágynak Caesar


----------



## drarpi (2010 November 1)

Lupus est homo homini Ember embernek farkasa Plautus


----------



## Filiic (2010 November 1)

Egy éve vettem egy kaméleont.
Csak tudnám, hogy hol a francban van!


----------



## drarpi (2010 November 1)

Male parte male dilabuntur  Ebül szerzett jószág ebül vész el Cicero


----------



## Filiic (2010 November 1)

Knézy Jenő egy meccsre haladva aszfaltozókat vesz észre. Mivel jól nevelt, így szólt hozzájuk:
- Jó estét, jó szurkolást!


----------



## Filiic (2010 November 1)

Két vasutas barchobázik:
- Személy?
- Nem.
- Akkor gyors!


----------



## Filiic (2010 November 1)

A székely meg a fia az érett gyümölcsöket szedik össze a kertben. A fiú megkérdezi:
- Mi lesz ebből a sok gyümölcsből, édesapám?
- Hát, ha anyád meggyógyul lekvár, ha nem, akkor pálinka.


----------



## Filiic (2010 November 1)

Az apa a gyerekeket küldi az iskolába.
- Aztán vigyázzatok amikor átmentek az úton! Tudjátok, anyátok ma kocsival ment el itthonról...


----------



## drarpi (2010 November 1)

Panem et circenses Kenyeret és cirkuszt Iuvenalis


----------



## drarpi (2010 November 1)

Plurimum mali credulitas facit A legtöbb bajt a hiszékenység okozza Seneca


----------



## moon light (2010 November 1)

Hello moon light vagyok.


----------



## moon light (2010 November 1)

Először aggódtam, h szdem össze a 20 hozzász-t de, így könnyebb


----------



## moon light (2010 November 1)

Doktor úr- mondja a beteg az orvosnak- lefeküdtem az egyik páciensemmel.
Úgyan már ilyen előfordul-válaszolja az orvos
De én állatorvos vagyok


----------



## moon light (2010 November 1)

Az emberek hajótörést szenvednek és egy lakatlan szigetre sodródnak. A dadogóst fölállítják őrködni.
A dadogós elkezdi:
-Ha ha ha
Mindenki beszalad a vízbe és integet 
A dadogós befejezi:
-Ha jól látom cápák közelednek


----------



## moon light (2010 November 1)

Nem tudod véletlenül mikor jelenik meg a Vámpírakadémia 4?


----------



## moon light (2010 November 1)

Szeretsz olvasni?:88:


----------



## moon light (2010 November 1)

Nekem a vámpíros könyvek az életeim:0:


----------



## moon light (2010 November 1)

Hogy vagy?


----------



## moon light (2010 November 1)

Milyen az oldal?


----------



## dorcsello (2010 November 1)

Eredeti szerző *Melitta* 


_Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
Itt a lehetoseg




_


----------



## dorcsello (2010 November 1)

Üdvözlet Orosházáról!


----------



## dorcsello (2010 November 1)

Sziasztok!


----------



## dorcsello (2010 November 1)

Már alig várom, hogy nézelődhessek az oldalon!


----------



## dorcsello (2010 November 1)

Gondolatok az életről!


----------



## dorcsello (2010 November 1)

"Olyan az életed, amilyet kívánsz,
Figyeld magad, olyan vagy, ahogy élsz
Pont az a story vége, amire vársz
Legyen happy end ha véget ér."​


----------



## dorcsello (2010 November 1)

„Az élet tanít meg elviselni az életet.”


----------



## dorcsello (2010 November 1)

"Úgy élj a jelennek. hogy a jövőben ne keljen szégyelned a múltad!"


----------



## dorcsello (2010 November 1)

„Akinek célja a helyes élet – annak eszköze az emberség."


----------



## dorcsello (2010 November 1)

"Az élet nem arról híres, hogy a legegyszerűbb utat mutatja meg..."


----------



## dorcsello (2010 November 1)

"Az ember legföbb értéke megismerhetetlen egyénisége, így válik potolhatatlanná a világban!" ​


----------



## dorcsello (2010 November 1)

„Az életben van néhány olyan dolog mely túl szép, hogy igaz legyen. A többi pedig túl igaz, hogy szép lehessen."​ ​


----------



## dorcsello (2010 November 1)

"Rossz úton jár az, ki álmokból épít várat, s közben elfelejt élni."


----------



## dorcsello (2010 November 1)

"Az élet rövid, de a mosoly csak egy pillanat."


----------



## dorcsello (2010 November 1)

"Az élet hosszúsága vagy rövidsége egyedül attól függ hogyan éljük!"


----------



## dorcsello (2010 November 1)

Akinek látszunk, arról mindenki ítélhet, amilyenek valóban vagyunk, arról senki sem.


----------



## dorcsello (2010 November 1)

*"Nem a képességeink mutatják meg, hogy kik vagyunk, hanem a döntéseink." *

(JK Rowling)


----------



## dorcsello (2010 November 1)

*Ha az embereknek nem tetszik, hogy így, vagy úgy élsz ... ne bánjad. Nem az emberek élsz. De ha magad törvényei ellen vétkezel, e hűtlenséget keservesen megbánod..."*
(Márai Sándor)


----------



## dorcsello (2010 November 1)

*1. Ne foglalkozz a lényegtelen számokkal. Olyanokkal, mint az életkor, a testsúly és a magasság.
2. Folyamatosan tanulj. Tudj meg többet a számítógépekről, a járművekről, a kertészkedésről, bármiről. Sose hagyd ellustulni az agyad. "Egy tétlen agy az ördög munkaterepe." És az ördög neve Alzheimer.
3. Élvezd az egyszerű dolgokat.
4. Nevess gyakran, hosszan és hangosan. Nevess, amíg a lélegzeted is eláll.
5. Megesik, hogy megkönnyezel. Megvisel, elszomorít és odébbáll. Az egyetlen ember, aki egész életünk során velünk van, mi magunk vagyunk. ÉLJ, amíg élsz.
6. Tartsd becsben az egészséged: ha jó, akkor őrizd meg. Ha gyengélkedik, akkor javíts rajta. Ha már túl van azon az állapoton, amin magad segíthetnél, akkor fordulj segítségért.
7. Ne tégy kirándulást a bűnbe. Utazz el a környékre, a szomszédos megyébe vagy külföldre, de sose járj arra, ahol a bűn lakozik.
8. Mondd el minden alkalommal azoknak, akiket szeretsz, hogy szereted őket.

*
*ÉS MINDIG GONDOLJ ARRA: Az élet nem azzal mérhető, milyen sokáig lélegzünk, hanem azokkal a pillanatokkal, amelyektől elakad a lélegzetünk.*


----------



## ayameneko (2010 November 1)

Sziasztok!


----------



## ayameneko (2010 November 1)

Nem tudom, hogy mit írjak..^^"


----------



## Andy278 (2010 November 1)

sziasztok


----------



## Andy278 (2010 November 1)

gyorsssan összekéne szedni ezt a 20 üzenetett.


----------



## Andy278 (2010 November 1)

Minden ember annyi éves amennyinek érzi magát


----------



## Andy278 (2010 November 1)




----------



## Andy278 (2010 November 1)

A következmények az egész életedre hatással lesznek


----------



## stratus (2010 November 1)

va ám itt néhány gyöngyszem


----------



## Andy278 (2010 November 1)

A kezdet hordozza az ígéretet,
De az elmúlás mondja az ítéletet.
Főnixként hamvadból ébredhet fel,
De újjá születned a belsődben kell.


----------



## stratus (2010 November 1)

ez a 17


----------



## Andy278 (2010 November 1)

Napról napra, ha nem percről percre zajlanak a dolgok. Mindössze annyit tehetünk, hogy annyi súlyt veszünk magunkra, amennyit csak elbírunk. És ha szerencsénk van, lesz valaki a közelünkben, aki átveszi a többit.


----------



## Andy278 (2010 November 1)

nekem még csak a 9.ik


----------



## Andy278 (2010 November 1)

Az élet rövid, csak a bánat sok; az a legkevesebb, hogy segítsünk egymáson, ha már egyszer itt vagyunk


----------



## stratus (2010 November 1)

de nagy


----------



## Andy278 (2010 November 1)

Ismerd meg a vágyakat, 
Álmodd meg az álmokat, 
És közben idd a valóság borát!


----------



## stratus (2010 November 1)

butaság ez


----------



## stratus (2010 November 1)

Hi Andy


----------



## stratus (2010 November 1)

Mennyit is kell írni?


----------



## stratus (2010 November 1)

22 elég?


----------



## stratus (2010 November 1)

na üdv mindenkinek!


----------



## Pircsók (2010 November 1)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


Sziasztok,Üdv. mindenkinek!


----------



## Pircsók (2010 November 1)

Szép napot mindenkinek!


----------



## Andy278 (2010 November 1)

Senki sem tudja teljesen biztosan, milyen hatással van mások életére. Sokszor fogalmunk sincs. Mégis ugyanúgy cselekszünk.


----------



## Andy278 (2010 November 1)

sziasztok


----------



## Andy278 (2010 November 1)

nekem még 7 kell


----------



## Andy278 (2010 November 1)

Megtanultam, hogy várni a legnehezebb, és szeretnék hozzászokni, tudni, hogy velem vagy akkor is, ha nem vagy mellettem


----------



## Andy278 (2010 November 1)

Paulo Coelho


----------



## Andy278 (2010 November 1)

Nehéz dolog, hogy ne szeress, de nehéz az is, hogyha szeretsz. A legnehezebb, ha hiába szeretsz. Anakreón


----------



## Andy278 (2010 November 1)

Akit feledni akarunk, arra gondolunk. Jean de La Bruyére


----------



## Andy278 (2010 November 1)

sikeres ember az, aki reggel felkel, este lefekszik, és közben azt csinálja, amihez kedve van. Bob Dylan


----------



## Andy278 (2010 November 1)

Az igaz, hogy a kemény munka még senkit sem ölt meg, de minek kockáztasson az ember? Ronald Reagan


----------



## Andy278 (2010 November 1)

és megvan a 20


----------



## ayameneko (2010 November 1)

A boldogság olyan, mint az elvarázsolt szigetek palotái, amelyeknek kapuit sárkányok őrzik. Harcolni kell érte, hogy meghódítsuk /Monte Christo/


----------



## ayameneko (2010 November 1)

ááá, nekem még kell kettő!! 
*[FONT=&quot]Love is a serial killer - we're all just innocent victims.[/FONT]*


----------



## ayameneko (2010 November 1)

*[FONT=&quot]Trying to forget someone you love is like trying to remember someone you never met. [/FONT]*


----------



## ayameneko (2010 November 1)

Hát nekem még nem engedi a letöltést..


----------



## ayameneko (2010 November 1)

*[FONT=&quot]Whenever you are lonely, remember this truth: someone, somewhere is thinking of you ...[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]Bármikor, mikor magányos vagy, gondolj arra: valaki, valahol rád gondol…[/FONT]*


----------



## ayameneko (2010 November 1)

*[FONT=&quot]At this moment there are 6.470.818.671 people in the world. More than 6 billion souls. And sometimes .. all we need is one.
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]Ebben a percben 6.470.818.671 ember van a világon. Több mint 6 milliárd lélek. És néha mégis csak egyetlen egyre van szükségünk.[/FONT]*​


----------



## dekorlabor (2010 November 1)

Szép napot mindenkinek !


----------



## futor (2010 November 1)

sfsf


----------



## futor (2010 November 1)

fvfvf


----------



## neubandi (2010 November 1)

új vagyok itt


----------



## neubandi (2010 November 1)

ez még csak a 2. hozzászólásom


----------



## neubandi (2010 November 1)

mikor lesz már 20?


----------



## neubandi (2010 November 1)

még kell bőven írnom


----------



## neubandi (2010 November 1)

ötödik


----------



## neubandi (2010 November 1)

9 óra 49 perc


----------



## neubandi (2010 November 1)

a hetedik te magad légy


----------



## neubandi (2010 November 1)

Dermesztő, hideg reggelen
A hajnali ködöt rágva
Szomorú szívvel gondolok
Az erdélyi fenyőfákra


----------



## neubandi (2010 November 1)

Ahogy az erdeinket pusztítják
Úgy pusztul vele a népünk
S mikor az utolsó fát kidöntik
Akkor lesz nekünk is végünk


----------



## neubandi (2010 November 1)

Nézem az idős bácsikat
Kik az életben láttak már mindent
Vakuló szemükkel keresik
De nem találják az Istent


----------



## stibore (2010 November 1)

Köszönöm!


----------



## neubandi (2010 November 1)

A nénik is inkább csak sírnak
Nincsen sem család, sem gyerek
-Idegen országba mentek
Hogy jöttmentként élhessenek


----------



## neubandi (2010 November 1)

S bár ugyanaz ismétlődik
Száz meg száz éve régen
Mi ébresztő kiáltás helyett
Suttogunk csak a szélben
Megmondom én, hogyan lehet
Hogy magyarként éljük a jövőt:
Ameddig azok döntik
Mi ültetjük addig a fenyőt


----------



## neubandi (2010 November 1)

A bajban sem ismerjük egymást
Nem nyújtunk segítő kezet
De ha nem hiszi magyar a magyart
Az út már a pokolba vezet


----------



## neubandi (2010 November 1)

Hisz' éppen úgy oktalanság
Hogy ki szeret, ne érdekeljen
Mint hazug törvényt hozni
A jogos gyűlölet ellen.


----------



## neubandi (2010 November 1)

A hazát ott találod lovaknak szemében,
Felszántott föld szagában, gyümölcsök ízében,
A himnusz bánatában, temetők csendjében,
Apám minden szavában s nagyanyám hitében


----------



## neubandi (2010 November 1)

A vadak békéjében, erdők magányában,
A béke vadságában, börtönök falában,
Szerető ölelésében, feleség csókjában,
A gyermek sírásában és minden mosolyában


----------



## neubandi (2010 November 1)

Kutyák hűségében, madarak röptében, 
Fecskéknek fészkében, gólyák szerelmében,
Márai eszében, Petőfi dühében,
Pilinszky lelkében és Wass Albert szívében


----------



## tmatya (2010 November 1)

köszi


----------



## neubandi (2010 November 1)

A tanító vérében az utca porában,
Cipők talpán és gyilkosok szavában,
Minden ellenségben s anyák sikolyában,
Nagyapák emlékében s a kézszorításban


----------



## neubandi (2010 November 1)

A zászló színében s a lerakott fegyverben,
Leszegett fejekben, a nem múló szégyenben,
Megtartott esküben és abban a szóban, hogy "nem",
Ott van tebenned és itt lapul énbennem


----------



## tmatya (2010 November 1)

Köszönöm


----------



## neubandi (2010 November 1)

Hegyeket nézek és erdőket látok
Emberek jönnek felém, és mind jó barátok
Határon túlról és szívektől innen
Szavak sem kellenek, rendben lesz minden


----------



## neubandi (2010 November 1)

a nyerő: 21


----------



## Laida (2010 November 1)

egy


----------



## Laida (2010 November 1)

kettő


----------



## Laida (2010 November 1)

három


----------



## Laida (2010 November 1)

négy


----------



## Laida (2010 November 1)

öt


----------



## Laida (2010 November 1)

hat


----------



## Laida (2010 November 1)

hét


----------



## Laida (2010 November 1)

nyóc


----------



## Laida (2010 November 1)

kilenc


----------



## Laida (2010 November 1)

tíz


----------



## Laida (2010 November 1)

egy


----------



## Laida (2010 November 1)

kettő


----------



## Laida (2010 November 1)

három


----------



## Laida (2010 November 1)

négy


----------



## Laida (2010 November 1)

öt


----------



## Laida (2010 November 1)

hat


----------



## Laida (2010 November 1)

hét


----------



## Laida (2010 November 1)

nyolc


----------



## Laida (2010 November 1)

kilencc


----------



## Laida (2010 November 1)

tííz


----------



## stibore (2010 November 1)

Köszönöm!


----------



## stibore (2010 November 1)

Köszi!


----------



## stibore (2010 November 1)

7


----------



## stibore (2010 November 1)

8


----------



## stibore (2010 November 1)

9


----------



## stibore (2010 November 1)

10


----------



## stibore (2010 November 1)

11


----------



## stibore (2010 November 1)

12


----------



## stibore (2010 November 1)

13


----------



## stibore (2010 November 1)

14


----------



## stibore (2010 November 1)

15


----------



## stibore (2010 November 1)

16


----------



## stibore (2010 November 1)

17


----------



## stibore (2010 November 1)

18


----------



## stibore (2010 November 1)

19


----------



## stibore (2010 November 1)

20


----------



## stibore (2010 November 1)

21


----------



## stibore (2010 November 1)

22


----------



## stibore (2010 November 1)

23


----------



## stibore (2010 November 1)

24


----------



## stibore (2010 November 1)

25


----------



## 72mountain (2010 November 1)

*20*

20


----------



## 72mountain (2010 November 1)

*19*

19


----------



## 72mountain (2010 November 1)

*18*

18


----------



## 72mountain (2010 November 1)

*17*

17


----------



## 72mountain (2010 November 1)

*16*

16


----------



## 72mountain (2010 November 1)

*15*

15


----------



## 72mountain (2010 November 1)

*14*

14


----------



## 72mountain (2010 November 1)

*13*

13


----------



## 72mountain (2010 November 1)

*12*

12


----------



## 72mountain (2010 November 1)

*11*

11


----------



## 72mountain (2010 November 1)

*10*

10


----------



## 72mountain (2010 November 1)

*9*

9


----------



## 72mountain (2010 November 1)

*8*

8


----------



## 72mountain (2010 November 1)

*7*

7


----------



## 72mountain (2010 November 1)

*5*

5


----------



## 72mountain (2010 November 1)

*4*

4


----------



## 72mountain (2010 November 1)

*3*

3


----------



## 72mountain (2010 November 1)

*2*

2


----------



## 72mountain (2010 November 1)

*1*

1


----------



## 72mountain (2010 November 1)

*0*

Jó kis oldalnak tűnik , én elsősorban a könyvek miatt szeretnék itt lenni.


----------



## futor (2010 November 1)

xd


----------



## kzoltang (2010 November 1)

**

Sziasztok! csak beköszönök!


----------



## kzoltang (2010 November 1)

*1*

1


----------



## kzoltang (2010 November 1)

22222?


----------



## panni-7 (2010 November 1)

Sziasztok, gondoltam illik köszönni, ha megérkezem valahová...


----------



## Filiic (2010 November 1)

- Miért süti napolajban a szőke a csirkét?
- ???
- Hogy le ne égjen!


----------



## Filiic (2010 November 1)

Kovács leül az asztalhoz ebédelni. Mielőtt hozzáfogna, csodálkozva kérdezi a feleségét:
- Mondd, drágám, miért öltöztél talpig feketébe?
- Ne törődj vele, drágám! Edd csak meg szépen a gombalevest!


----------



## Filiic (2010 November 1)

A zsiráf találkozik a nyuszikával és dicsekedni kezd:
- Te nyuszi, tudod milyen jó, ha ilyen hosszú nyakad van? Amikor a jéghideg üdítő végig csúszik a hosszú nyakadon és hosszabban érzed a hűsítő érzést vagy amikor a finom rakott krumpli lecsúszik a torkodon, az a finom meleg érzés és..
Nyuszika hirtelen közbe vág:
- Te mondd zsiráf, hánytál már?


----------



## Filiic (2010 November 1)

- Merre támad az etióp hadsereg?
- ???
- Amerre a szél fúj!


----------



## Filiic (2010 November 1)

- Mi az, amit a disznók megállás nélkül esznek a vályúból?
- ???
- Szünetmentes táp.


----------



## Filiic (2010 November 1)

- Hogyan duplázod meg a Trabant árát?
- ???
- Teletankolod!


----------



## szabcsi77 (2010 November 1)

*szabcs77*

*csöö*


----------



## szabcsi77 (2010 November 1)

zzz


----------



## elpe70 (2010 November 1)

*beköszönő*

Mindenkinek csodálatos ébredést, új kitörési lehetőség a mátrix rabságából!


----------



## futor (2010 November 1)

ff


----------



## futor (2010 November 1)

gf


----------



## elpe70 (2010 November 1)

*folyt.köv.*

Korábban már jártam itt....kb 2 éve....de elfelejtettem a reg.adataimat, egyébként csodálatos kis közösség ahogy emlékszem.


----------



## Messa22 (2010 November 1)

de nekem már megvan a 20 hozzászólásom, és mégsem enged letölteni


----------



## elanorlo (2010 November 1)

jelen


----------



## elanorlo (2010 November 1)

nekem is megvan a 20 hozzászólás, mégse tudok letölteni...


----------



## elanorlo (2010 November 1)

Mostmég várok 48 órát remélem sikerül !!


----------



## nagyzsuska (2010 November 1)

üdv


----------



## nagyzsuska (2010 November 1)

hi


----------



## nagyzsuska (2010 November 1)

3


----------



## nagyzsuska (2010 November 1)

4


----------



## nagyzsuska (2010 November 1)

5


----------



## nagyzsuska (2010 November 1)

6


----------



## nagyzsuska (2010 November 1)

7


----------



## nagyzsuska (2010 November 1)

8


----------



## k_tamas (2010 November 1)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


 
Tetszik az oldal. Remélem, nem baj, ha Mo-i magyarok is fellépnek rá. 
Köszi a lehetőséget


----------



## nagyzsuska (2010 November 1)

9


----------



## nagyzsuska (2010 November 1)

10


----------



## nagyzsuska (2010 November 1)

11


----------



## nagyzsuska (2010 November 1)

12


----------



## nagyzsuska (2010 November 1)

13


----------



## nagyzsuska (2010 November 1)

14


----------



## nagyzsuska (2010 November 1)

15


----------



## nagyzsuska (2010 November 1)

16


----------



## nagyzsuska (2010 November 1)

17


----------



## nagyzsuska (2010 November 1)

18


----------



## nagyzsuska (2010 November 1)

19


----------



## nagyzsuska (2010 November 1)

köszi


----------



## árpus (2010 November 1)

Volt egyszer egy sziget., ahol emberi érzések éltek
A gazdagság a bánat,a tudás, így a szeretet is,
Egy napon az érzések tudomására jutott, hogy süllyed a sziget
Valamennyien előkészítették hajóikat és elhagyták a szigetet
Csak szeretet akart az utolsó pillanatig maradni
Mielőtt a sziget végképp elsüllyedt,
szeretet segítségért imádkozott
a Gazdagság egy hatalmas luxus hajon utazott el mellette
a szeretet megkérdezte gazdagság el tudsz engem vinni magaddal?
Nem szeretet nem tudlak elvinni magammal, a hajómon sok aranyat ezüstöt viszek nem férsz el itt nincs itt hely a te számodra.
Megkérdezte a bánatot, bánat kérlek eltudnál vinni engem magaddal? nem szeretet nem tudlak elvinni
Én olyan szomorú vagyok,
nekem egyedül kell maradjak a bajommal
a vidámság olyan boldog és elégedett volt, hogy meg sem hallotta Szeretet kérdését
akkor hirtelen megszólalt egy hang
Gyere szeretet én elviszlek téged
Aki szólt egy öreg ember volt
A szeretet olyan boldog volt elfelejtette megkérdezni az öreg nevét
Amikor Partot értek akkor az öreg eltűnt,
Szeretet tudta sokkal tartozik neki
Ezért megkérdezte a tudást, 
Tudás megmondanád nekem kisegített rajtam
az idő volt hm
Az idő de miért segített nekem az idő és a tudás válaszolt
Csak az idő érti meg mennyire fontos az életben a szeretet


zsuzsanna03 írta:


> A topik arra szolgál, hogy azok a frissen regisztrált tagok,
> akik még nehezen igazodnak el a fórumon, de szeretnének minnél előbb
> állandó tagokká válni, könnyen és gyorsan össze tudják gyűjteni az előírt
> 20 hozzászólást.
> ...


 Mennyire fontos íz bizalom tanulni kel tudatosan élni



Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


----------



## Evax (2010 November 1)

*köszi*



Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


 Köszönöm a szülinapi jókívánságokat! Mindenkinek további szép napot kívánok! Evax


----------



## Ateragram (2010 November 1)

Üdvözlök minden fórumlátogatót!


----------



## k_tamas (2010 November 1)

Ez tetszik: :111:


----------



## árpus (2010 November 1)

Mindenszentek napja van emlékét örizzük azoknak akik már előre mentek


----------



## árpus (2010 November 1)

*Sikerre fókuszálva*

A legfontosabb, amit a győzelemből megtanulhatunk, hogy képesek vagyunk rá.


----------



## KDrea (2010 November 1)

Köszi!!!


----------



## árpus (2010 November 1)

*öbizalom erősités fontos dolog*

Önfejlesztő programok, amelyek támogatják a kiteljesedésedet a választott


Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


----------



## árpus (2010 November 1)

*A jó kapcsolat az első lépés feléd fordulok figyelek rád*

Pont jókor jössz, mert ez a nap legjobb része.
- Melyik az a rész?
- Az, amikor te meg én mi leszünk.


Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


----------



## árpus (2010 November 1)

*A mai napon nagyon is érvényes*

Csak elmúlás, és kész, a dalnak vége szakad,
De annak rosszabb, aki megy, vagy annak, aki marad?
Mert elmenni látnak, így övék a bánat,
Értetlenül állnak, az emlékek fájnak,
Csak vágynak utánad, mindenük a gyász,
Közben azt se tudják, valójában merre jársz.
Később jónak öltözve az idő lép közbe,
Hogy a bánatot az elmúló napokhoz kötözze,
S ha a feledés gyomja a sírodra nő,
Nem utal rád más, csak egy megkopott kő


Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


----------



## árpus (2010 November 1)

*Az elmúlásról, nem utal rád más , csak egy megkopott kő*

Csak elmúlás, és kész, a dalnak vége szakad,
De annak rosszabb, aki megy, vagy annak, aki marad?
Mert elmenni látnak, így övék a bánat,
Értetlenül állnak, az emlékek fájnak,
Csak vágynak utánad, mindenük a gyász,
Közben azt se tudják, valójában merre jársz.
Később jónak öltözve az idő lép közbe,
Hogy a bánatot az elmúló napokhoz kötözze,
S ha a feledés gyomja a sírodra nő,
Nem utal rád más, csak egy megkopott kő[/quote]


----------



## árpus (2010 November 1)

*Ha a nyugalmad neked fontos fogadd el*

Ha igazad van, megengedheted magadnak, hogy megőrízd a nyugalmad. Ha nincs nem engedheted meg, hogy elveszítsd."


----------



## árpus (2010 November 1)

Éjszakánként minden ember álmodik az alvás bizonyos szakaszaiban. Ez azonban nem mindig tudatosul, mert az agy sok álmot kitöröl vagy elfojt. Sajnos nemegyszer a rémálmok azok, amelyeket megőriz az emlékezet.


----------



## árpus (2010 November 1)

*Zámbó Yimmi előadásában hallható*

Csak a jók mennek el


----------



## árpus (2010 November 1)

*Istennel együtt Te is teremtesz*

Isten mikor teremtette a világot megálmodott 
Rád is gondolt
Minden percedet előre látta, hallotta Szépségedért lelkesedett jól megfigyelt
Öszinte szeretettel egy keresztet is adott ami pont hozzád illő Rád nézett és tetszettél neki
Búcsuzóul Neked mosolyt adott
Megerősítette lábad ,hogy keresztedet vigyed
Mosolyában megerősitett biztosított a világ végezetéig vigyáz Rád nefélj


----------



## árpus (2010 November 1)

*Osszad meg magad*

Osszd meg szellemi lényed azokkal, akikkel egy uton haladsz akik egy úton vannak veled


----------



## árpus (2010 November 1)

*Ha a lelked békéjét megakarod őrizni*

Amit magadról gondolsz az hozzád tartozik
Amit rólad gondolnak mások ahhoz semmi közöd.


----------



## árpus (2010 November 1)

*Kapcsolatról: feltétlen figyelj mindenkire akivel csak találkozol*

Akivel találkozol , felelős vagy érte felelős vagy a boldogságáért
Rosz szavakkal neintézd el a napját 
Tudnod kell az egyik ember kipótolja a másik hiányosságát.Istenképzőbe nem jártunk ,de alázatosak a másik ember iránt lehetünk


----------



## boriQa12 (2010 November 1)

hello


----------



## boriQa12 (2010 November 1)

Szõke nõtõl kérdezi a barátnõje: 
- Tudod, mikor születik a legtöbb gyerek? 
- Nem tudom. 
- De buta vagy! Hát a 9. hónapban! 
Hazamegy, gondolja otthon elsüti ezt a férjének. 
- Tudod, mikor születik a legtöbb gyerek? 
- Nem tudom. 
- De buta vagy! Hát szeptemberben!!!


----------



## boriQa12 (2010 November 1)

Szõke nõ gurít egy nagy hordót az utcán. Találkozik a barátnõjével, az megkérdi tõle: 
- Hát te hova gurítod azt a hordót? 
- Az orvosomhoz, tavaly azt mondta, jövõre adjam le a vizeletemet.


----------



## boriQa12 (2010 November 1)

Hogyan lett a szõke nõ terhes? Pakolta az ágynemûtartóba az ágynemût, amikor a pasija odalépett hátulról és elkapta a derekát: 
- Most jól meg foglak kefélni, akarod? 
Az ágynemûtartó rácsukódott a szöszi kezére és felordított: 
- A karom, a karom...


----------



## boriQa12 (2010 November 1)

Szõke nõ vizsgázik autóvezetésbõl: 
- Mi történik, ha felemeli a jobb lábát? 
- Elengedem a gázt. 
- Mi történik, ha felemeli a bal lábát? 
- Elengedem a kuplungot. 
- És akkor mi történik, ha felemeli mindkét lábát? 
- Biztosan átmegyek a vizsgán


----------



## boriQa12 (2010 November 1)

Szõke nõ Activity-t játszik. Megnézi azt az összetett szót, amelyet elmagyaráznia, majd azt mondja: 
- Az az idõpont, amikor az elítélteket kivégzésre viszik. 
A többiek 20 percig tanakodnak, végül feladják. 
- Szabad a gazda! 
- Jaj, még ezt sem tudjátok! Hát az ítéletidõ!


----------



## lili111 (2010 November 1)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


köszikisskiss


----------



## 27811 (2010 November 1)

dfgtfrhgfgg


----------



## lili111 (2010 November 1)

*kérés*



Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


Légyszíves segítsél hozzáférni a cikkekhez. Már küldtem 20 hozzászolást , és 48 órája bejelenkeztem, de a rendszer nem enged be köszi marta 07 [email protected] belépés lili111


----------



## boriQa12 (2010 November 1)

Happy Halloween !!!


----------



## boriQa12 (2010 November 1)

Inkább meghalok emberként, mint örökké élek műanyag játékként, aki istennek hiszi magát.


----------



## boriQa12 (2010 November 1)

Addig, míg szívünk dobban, amíg élünk, 
Mindent, s mindenkit elveszítünk...


----------



## boriQa12 (2010 November 1)

Hát meghalt. S minden egyéb maradt rendjében. Pedig úgy szeretném, ha valami nagy szög kiesett volna a világ küllőiből, hogy valami történt volna.


----------



## boriQa12 (2010 November 1)

Így állok tehát, túl mindenen, régi emlékeim és lidérces álmaim takarosan bezárva ebbe a köteg papirosba. Nemsokára beleteszem egy dossziéba, a dossziét elzárom a szekrényem legalsó fiókjába, és kész, vége.


----------



## boriQa12 (2010 November 1)

Nagy lett a csend, mintha az öregember megállította volna a pillanatot. Megállította volna a szétvillódzó gondolatokat, s azokat is leültette volna a tűz mellé, hallgatni s azzal foglalkozni, ami van, hogy milyen szépen is együtt van most e három ember. Mellettük alszik a hűség, a levegőben a csend, s a szívükben a béke.


----------



## boriQa12 (2010 November 1)

Ha harc, legyen harc, a béke árán kudarc, 
De ne lökj fel senkit, míg másokat felhúzhatsz. 
Segíts, hogyha úgy látod érdemes, 
Sújts le, ha az állapot végleges.


----------



## boriQa12 (2010 November 1)

Ha harc, legyen harc, a béke árán kudarc, 
De ne lökj fel senkit, míg másokat felhúzhatsz. 
Segíts, hogyha úgy látod érdemes, 
Sújts le, ha az állapot végleges.


----------



## boriQa12 (2010 November 1)

Az ember alvásának átlagos időintervalluma "még 5 perc"!


----------



## boriQa12 (2010 November 1)

DVD = Dugsz Velem Délután?


----------



## boriQa12 (2010 November 1)

A szex csak akkor mocskos, ha nagyon jól csinálja az ember!


----------



## boriQa12 (2010 November 1)

Magyarországon 
az egy főre jutó bunkók száma: kettő.


----------



## boriQa12 (2010 November 1)

Magyarországon 
az egy főre jutó bunkók száma: kettő.


----------



## boriQa12 (2010 November 1)

Munka után édes a menekülés.


----------



## boriQa12 (2010 November 1)

- Utállak Jacob Black! 
- Az jó. A gyűlölet egy szenvedélyes érzés.


----------



## boriQa12 (2010 November 1)

- Utállak Jacob Black! 
- Az jó. A gyűlölet egy szenvedélyes érzés.


----------



## futópad (2010 November 1)

Szia.


----------



## futópad (2010 November 1)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg



Szia,megragadom.


----------



## HungarianKP (2010 November 1)

*Alapitvány*



Hipdeath írta:


> Asimov: Alapítvány-sorozat


Remek lenne, ha elérném a sorozatot. Magyar, vagy angol? E-book, vagy hangoskönyv? Köszönöm.


----------



## HungarianKP (2010 November 1)

*Jófej!*



Hipdeath írta:


> Asimov: Alapítvány-sorozat


 


futópad írta:


> Szia,megragadom.


 
Édes kis ördög vagy! Köszönöm.


----------



## futópad (2010 November 1)

acsosa írta:


> Soha senki nem reagál semmire



Dehogynem.


----------



## Lvica (2010 November 1)

1...


----------



## Lvica (2010 November 1)

2...


----------



## Lvica (2010 November 1)

3...


----------



## Lvica (2010 November 1)

4...


----------



## Lvica (2010 November 1)

5...


----------



## Lvica (2010 November 1)

6...


----------



## Lvica (2010 November 1)

7...


----------



## HungarianKP (2010 November 1)

Köszönöm a baráti segiitséget! Most még gyűjtöm a első 20 üzenetemet. IIgérem, hogy még vissza látogatod hozzád.


----------



## Lvica (2010 November 1)

8...


----------



## Lvica (2010 November 1)

9...


----------



## Lvica (2010 November 1)

10...


----------



## Lvica (2010 November 1)

11...


----------



## Lvica (2010 November 1)

12...


----------



## HungarianKP (2010 November 1)

Percenként küldesz egy-egy üzenetet?


----------



## Lvica (2010 November 1)

13...


----------



## futópad (2010 November 1)

1


----------



## futópad (2010 November 1)

2


----------



## Lvica (2010 November 1)

Húsz másodpercenként. Ezt a témát erre nyitotta a szerző... Legalábbis asszem.


----------



## HungarianKP (2010 November 1)

Most esett le, hogy mit is ajánlottál fel! Köszönöm még egyszer.


----------



## HungarianKP (2010 November 1)

Ja, persze. Nekem csak most esett le! A bootokat akarják ezzel kiszürni.


----------



## HungarianKP (2010 November 1)

Érdekes, hogy a legtöbben fel felé és nem vissza felé számolják a 20-at.


----------



## futópad (2010 November 1)

3


----------



## HungarianKP (2010 November 1)

13--->


----------



## HungarianKP (2010 November 1)

12--->


----------



## HungarianKP (2010 November 1)

11--->


----------



## futópad (2010 November 1)

Igy is sokaig tart.


----------



## HungarianKP (2010 November 1)

10--->


----------



## Lvica (2010 November 1)

15.


----------



## HungarianKP (2010 November 1)

Azért haladunk: 8--->


----------



## Lvica (2010 November 1)

16.


----------



## HungarianKP (2010 November 1)

A mi kis csapatunk! 7--->


----------



## HungarianKP (2010 November 1)

6--->


----------



## Lvica (2010 November 1)

Mindjárt végzek, és letöltöm a Nyomorultakat.


----------



## HungarianKP (2010 November 1)

Na húzzunk bele!!! 5--->


----------



## Lvica (2010 November 1)

18.


----------



## Lvica (2010 November 1)

...ééééés.....


----------



## HungarianKP (2010 November 1)

Lvica: Film, vagy könyv?


----------



## Lvica (2010 November 1)

Megvagyok. Kitartás!


----------



## HungarianKP (2010 November 1)

Honnan lehet letölten???


----------



## Lvica (2010 November 1)

A musicalt szeretném, mp3-ban.


----------



## Lvica (2010 November 1)

Van egy ilyen topik, musicelek. De a keresőben is rá tudsz nézni.


----------



## HungarianKP (2010 November 1)

Neked is kedves Lvica! Örülök, hogy találkoztunk. Szia.


----------



## HungarianKP (2010 November 1)

Nálad mi az újság Futópad?


----------



## HungarianKP (2010 November 1)

Lassan, csak magamnak tudok válaszolni! Gyerünk gyerekek!!!


----------



## futópad (2010 November 1)

Huzzunk.


----------



## HungarianKP (2010 November 1)

*Rock* n' *Roll Baby!!! No én megvagyok. Ha szükség van rám csak szóljatok. Üdv.*


----------



## futópad (2010 November 1)

Haladok csiga gyorsasaggal.


----------



## futópad (2010 November 1)

Rad mindig az van.


----------



## HungarianKP (2010 November 1)

Mitől lasultál le Futópad?


----------



## futópad (2010 November 1)

Foleg most,hogy igy lemaradtam.


----------



## futópad (2010 November 1)

Csak unom az irkalast.


----------



## futópad (2010 November 1)

De azert igyekszem.


----------



## HungarianKP (2010 November 1)

No, akkor küldök neked egy kedveskedő bit sort arany kis ördög!


----------



## futópad (2010 November 1)

Mar csak 6 kell.


----------



## futópad (2010 November 1)

Koszi,igy mar sokkal konnyebb.


----------



## futópad (2010 November 1)

Csak vegzek lassan.


----------



## HungarianKP (2010 November 1)

Ahogy a regisztrácios idöpontodat nézem, komoly kis időörvény lehetett arra felétek!


----------



## futópad (2010 November 1)

Na meg 3.


----------



## futópad (2010 November 1)

Az a rohej,hogy a kepet sem en raktam es nem is 2 eve regeltem.


----------



## futópad (2010 November 1)

Halleluja.


----------



## futópad (2010 November 1)

Vegre letephetem amit akartam.


----------



## HungarianKP (2010 November 1)

Komolyan jólesik, ahogy számolsz viszafelé. Érzem a töltötséget. És mindjárt ott vagyunk!


----------



## HungarianKP (2010 November 1)

Jó munkát! Szia Futópad


----------



## Gubci (2010 November 1)

1


----------



## Gubci (2010 November 1)

2


----------



## Gubci (2010 November 1)

3


----------



## Gubci (2010 November 1)

4


----------



## Gubci (2010 November 1)

5


----------



## Gubci (2010 November 1)

6


----------



## Gubci (2010 November 1)

7


----------



## Gubci (2010 November 1)

8


----------



## Gubci (2010 November 1)

9


----------



## Gubci (2010 November 1)

10


----------



## Gubci (2010 November 1)

11


----------



## Gubci (2010 November 1)

12


----------



## Gubci (2010 November 1)

13


----------



## Gubci (2010 November 1)

14


----------



## Gubci (2010 November 1)

15


----------



## Gubci (2010 November 1)

16


----------



## Gubci (2010 November 1)

17


----------



## Gubci (2010 November 1)

18


----------



## Gubci (2010 November 1)

19


----------



## Gubci (2010 November 1)

20


----------



## dekorlabor (2010 November 1)

20


----------



## nanorak (2010 November 1)

Szép estét


----------



## nanorak (2010 November 1)

Négy


----------



## nanorak (2010 November 1)

Ötödik


----------



## nanorak (2010 November 1)

Hatos


----------



## nanorak (2010 November 1)

Hetedik


----------



## nanorak (2010 November 1)

Nyolc


----------



## nanorak (2010 November 1)

9es


----------



## nanorak (2010 November 1)

Ez tíz


----------



## nanorak (2010 November 1)

11


----------



## nanorak (2010 November 1)

12


----------



## szmodics (2010 November 1)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg



Köszönöm!
1


----------



## nanorak (2010 November 1)

13 ez


----------



## szmodics (2010 November 1)

szmodics írta:


> köszönöm!
> 1


2


----------



## nanorak (2010 November 1)

Már 14


----------



## szmodics (2010 November 1)

3


----------



## szmodics (2010 November 1)

4


----------



## nanorak (2010 November 1)

15


----------



## szmodics (2010 November 1)

5


----------



## szmodics (2010 November 1)

6


----------



## szmodics (2010 November 1)

7


----------



## szmodics (2010 November 1)

8


----------



## szmodics (2010 November 1)

9


----------



## szmodics (2010 November 1)

10


----------



## nanorak (2010 November 1)

Szia nekem 16


----------



## szmodics (2010 November 1)

11


----------



## szmodics (2010 November 1)

12


----------



## szmodics (2010 November 1)

13


----------



## szmodics (2010 November 1)

14


----------



## nanorak (2010 November 1)

Ez a 17


----------



## szmodics (2010 November 1)

15


----------



## nanorak (2010 November 1)

Legyen 18


----------



## szmodics (2010 November 1)

16


----------



## nanorak (2010 November 1)

19


----------



## szmodics (2010 November 1)

17


----------



## szmodics (2010 November 1)

18


----------



## nanorak (2010 November 1)

20 van


----------



## glavanovics (2010 November 1)

ez egy szuper ötlet


----------



## nanorak (2010 November 1)

Ja 21 is legyen


----------



## szmodics (2010 November 1)

19


----------



## glavanovics (2010 November 1)

akkor visszaszámlálás indul: 19


----------



## szmodics (2010 November 1)

20


----------



## nanorak (2010 November 1)

Meg van a 22ik


----------



## glavanovics (2010 November 1)

18


----------



## szmodics (2010 November 1)

21


----------



## nanorak (2010 November 1)

23 az


----------



## szmodics (2010 November 1)

22


----------



## glavanovics (2010 November 1)

17


----------



## glavanovics (2010 November 1)

16


----------



## glavanovics (2010 November 1)

15


----------



## glavanovics (2010 November 1)

14


----------



## glavanovics (2010 November 1)

13


----------



## glavanovics (2010 November 1)

12


----------



## glavanovics (2010 November 1)

11


----------



## glavanovics (2010 November 1)

10


----------



## glavanovics (2010 November 1)

9


----------



## glavanovics (2010 November 1)

8


----------



## glavanovics (2010 November 1)

7


----------



## glavanovics (2010 November 1)

6


----------



## glavanovics (2010 November 1)

5


----------



## glavanovics (2010 November 1)

4


----------



## glavanovics (2010 November 1)

és 3


----------



## glavanovics (2010 November 1)

és 2


----------



## glavanovics (2010 November 1)

éééééés 1


----------



## glavanovics (2010 November 2)

miért nem sikerül?


----------



## seninha (2010 November 2)

ki tudja ???


----------



## djdee (2010 November 2)

Sziasztok!
Ez az első...


----------



## djdee (2010 November 2)

második


----------



## djdee (2010 November 2)

harmadik


----------



## djdee (2010 November 2)

negyedik


----------



## djdee (2010 November 2)

ötödik


----------



## djdee (2010 November 2)

hatodik


----------



## djdee (2010 November 2)

hetedik


----------



## djdee (2010 November 2)

nyolcadik


----------



## djdee (2010 November 2)

kilencedik


----------



## djdee (2010 November 2)

ééééssss félút


----------



## djdee (2010 November 2)

11.


----------



## djdee (2010 November 2)

12.


----------



## djdee (2010 November 2)

13.


----------



## djdee (2010 November 2)

14.


----------



## djdee (2010 November 2)

15.


----------



## djdee (2010 November 2)

16.


----------



## djdee (2010 November 2)

17.


----------



## djdee (2010 November 2)

18.


----------



## djdee (2010 November 2)

19.


----------



## djdee (2010 November 2)

ééééssss meg van a húúúússssszzz...


----------



## djdee (2010 November 2)

legyen egy 21. is a biztonság kedvéért...


----------



## moon light (2010 November 2)

hello


----------



## moon light (2010 November 2)

a


----------



## moon light (2010 November 2)

B


----------



## moon light (2010 November 2)

Cd


----------



## moon light (2010 November 2)

E1


----------



## moon light (2010 November 2)

ghgjkgkjh


----------



## moon light (2010 November 2)

cvf


----------



## moon light (2010 November 2)

4.


----------



## moon light (2010 November 2)

3.


----------



## moon light (2010 November 2)

2.


----------



## moon light (2010 November 2)

1.


----------



## jimmee39 (2010 November 2)

123212121212^0=1


----------



## jimmee39 (2010 November 2)

2^1=2.


----------



## jimmee39 (2010 November 2)

Sqrt(9)=3.


----------



## jimmee39 (2010 November 2)

2x2=4.


----------



## jimmee39 (2010 November 2)

2x2=néha 5.


----------



## jimmee39 (2010 November 2)

néha 5 + 1=6.


----------



## jimmee39 (2010 November 2)

7 en mint a gonoszok


----------



## jimmee39 (2010 November 2)

8. utas a halál


----------



## jimmee39 (2010 November 2)

9 lyuku hid


----------



## jimmee39 (2010 November 2)

10 kicsi indian


----------



## jimmee39 (2010 November 2)

focicsapat (11)


----------



## jimmee39 (2010 November 2)

egy tucat


----------



## jimmee39 (2010 November 2)

szerencsetlen szam


----------



## jimmee39 (2010 November 2)

14 karatos auto


----------



## jimmee39 (2010 November 2)

15 eves kapitany


----------



## jimmee39 (2010 November 2)

sweet 16


----------



## jimmee39 (2010 November 2)

12 dühös ember + 2x2 néha 5 =17


----------



## jimmee39 (2010 November 2)

piros karikás tv musor 18


----------



## jimmee39 (2010 November 2)

az egyik 19 a masik egy hijan 20


----------



## jimmee39 (2010 November 2)

20 óra santa feri bacsitol


----------



## jimmee39 (2010 November 2)

itt a vege


----------



## jimmee39 (2010 November 2)

fuss el vele


----------



## FDR (2010 November 2)

*1*

1


----------



## FDR (2010 November 2)

*2*

2


----------



## FDR (2010 November 2)

3


----------



## FDR (2010 November 2)

4


----------



## FDR (2010 November 2)

5


----------



## FDR (2010 November 2)

6


----------



## FDR (2010 November 2)

7


----------



## FDR (2010 November 2)

8


----------



## FDR (2010 November 2)

9


----------



## FDR (2010 November 2)

10


----------



## FDR (2010 November 2)

sziasztok


----------



## FDR (2010 November 2)

nem tudom mit írhatnék még


----------



## FDR (2010 November 2)

haho


----------



## FDR (2010 November 2)

van itt valaki?


----------



## FDR (2010 November 2)

most komolyan kérdezem


----------



## FDR (2010 November 2)

na mind1


----------



## FDR (2010 November 2)

már csak 4


----------



## FDR (2010 November 2)

amúgy szerintem tök jó ez az oldal


----------



## FDR (2010 November 2)

gratula aki ezt kitalálta


----------



## FDR (2010 November 2)

jó ötlet volt


----------



## Greskovits (2010 November 2)

*Hozzá szólás 1.*

Eljön az az idő, mikor a lett lesz volt.

GjG


----------



## Greskovits (2010 November 2)

De eljött már az az idő, amikor a lesz lett a volt.
GjG


----------



## Greskovits (2010 November 2)

*MORSE vizsga felső fok*

Tettetett tettet tettett.
/ - . - - . - . - - / - . - - . - / - . - - . - - /

Hiszen nem csak a szavakkal, de jeleikkel is lehet játszani.


----------



## baliii (2010 November 2)

a


----------



## baliii (2010 November 2)

b


----------



## baliii (2010 November 2)

c


----------



## baliii (2010 November 2)

d


----------



## baliii (2010 November 2)

e


----------



## baliii (2010 November 2)

f


----------



## baliii (2010 November 2)

g


----------



## Greskovits (2010 November 2)

aki a-t mond mondjon b-t is.


----------



## baliii (2010 November 2)

h


----------



## baliii (2010 November 2)

i


----------



## baliii (2010 November 2)

j


----------



## baliii (2010 November 2)

k


----------



## baliii (2010 November 2)

l


----------



## baliii (2010 November 2)

m


----------



## baliii (2010 November 2)

n


----------



## baliii (2010 November 2)

o


----------



## pityukaka (2010 November 2)

jónapot


----------



## baliii (2010 November 2)

szia


----------



## baliii (2010 November 2)

s


----------



## baliii (2010 November 2)

q


----------



## pityukaka (2010 November 2)

igen


----------



## baliii (2010 November 2)

r


----------



## baliii (2010 November 2)

t


----------



## pityukaka (2010 November 2)

p


----------



## pityukaka (2010 November 2)

abc


----------



## baliii (2010 November 2)

dsa


----------



## pityukaka (2010 November 2)

semmit


----------



## pityukaka (2010 November 2)

huzt


----------



## pityukaka (2010 November 2)

:d


----------



## pityukaka (2010 November 2)

asd


----------



## pityukaka (2010 November 2)

í


----------



## pityukaka (2010 November 2)

b


----------



## pityukaka (2010 November 2)

szevasz


----------



## pityukaka (2010 November 2)

jaja


----------



## pityukaka (2010 November 2)

én is


----------



## pityukaka (2010 November 2)

vissza


----------



## pityukaka (2010 November 2)

ok


----------



## pityukaka (2010 November 2)

v


----------



## pityukaka (2010 November 2)

k a ...


----------



## pityukaka (2010 November 2)

-1


----------



## pityukaka (2010 November 2)

nem nagyon...sry..de te elmondhatnád h honnan lehet leszedni a Tekken(filmet)magyarban


----------



## pityukaka (2010 November 2)

azám..:S


----------



## pityukaka (2010 November 2)

sgddss


----------



## gabiraikkonen (2010 November 2)

szasztok.


----------



## gabiraikkonen (2010 November 2)

Kedd


----------



## gabiraikkonen (2010 November 2)

délelőtt


----------



## gabiraikkonen (2010 November 2)

2010


----------



## gabiraikkonen (2010 November 2)

november


----------



## gabiraikkonen (2010 November 2)

másodika


----------



## gabiraikkonen (2010 November 2)

Aténa névnap


----------



## gabiraikkonen (2010 November 2)

Ősz


----------



## gabiraikkonen (2010 November 2)

rózsaszín


----------



## gabiraikkonen (2010 November 2)

Győző


----------



## zozo52 (2010 November 2)

Szervusztok!
Én is össze szeretném gyűjteni a 20 hozzászólást.
Remélem, nem sért szabályokat, ha a hozzászólásomat húsz részre tördelem. 
Ez volt az első. Folyt. köv.


----------



## gabiraikkonen (2010 November 2)

hétvége


----------



## gabiraikkonen (2010 November 2)

12


----------



## gabiraikkonen (2010 November 2)

13


----------



## gabiraikkonen (2010 November 2)

14


----------



## gabiraikkonen (2010 November 2)

15


----------



## Visiko (2010 November 2)

*Helló!*

Egy új tag, s a 20 hozzászólása:


----------



## Visiko (2010 November 2)

Helló Mindenkinek!


----------



## gabiraikkonen (2010 November 2)

16


----------



## Visiko (2010 November 2)

Ezeket biztos nem olvassa senki!


----------



## zozo52 (2010 November 2)

A kötelező hozzászólásokról nekem az a véleményem, hogy igen nyögvenyelős az a beszélgetés, ami erőltetett
Ez volt a második


----------



## gabiraikkonen (2010 November 2)

17


----------



## Visiko (2010 November 2)

Szép idő van!


----------



## gabiraikkonen (2010 November 2)

18


----------



## Visiko (2010 November 2)

Süt a nap!


----------



## gabiraikkonen (2010 November 2)

19


----------



## Visiko (2010 November 2)

Picit fúj a szél!


----------



## zozo52 (2010 November 2)

*Én szívesen beszélgetek a barátaimmal, ismerőseimmel, de idegenekkel sajnos nehezen barátkozom. Tudom, ez az én hibám.*
*Ez volt a harmadik*


----------



## Visiko (2010 November 2)

De az ablakból melegnek lehet érezni a napot!


----------



## gabiraikkonen (2010 November 2)

20


----------



## Visiko (2010 November 2)

Kedd van!


----------



## zozo52 (2010 November 2)

Szinte mindenről van véleményem, de azt nem erőltetem idegenekre, csak a barátaimnak mondom el, ha kérdezik
Ez volt a negyedik


----------



## Visiko (2010 November 2)

Sok munkám lenne!


----------



## Visiko (2010 November 2)

és hát most "sokat" pihentünk


----------



## Visiko (2010 November 2)

és nincs kedvem dolgozni!


----------



## zozo52 (2010 November 2)

Az eddig leírtak miatt nem használom a csetelős fórumokat és eddig soha nem fordult elő, hogy a neten bármihez is hozzászóltam volna
Már ötnél tartok


----------



## zozo52 (2010 November 2)

Most is csak azért tettem kivételt, mert a CanadaHun oldalon olyan tartalmakat találtam, amik megérik a fáradtságot.
Hatodik


----------



## zozo52 (2010 November 2)

Most mennem kell, majd később folytatom. 
Szervusztok
Hetedik


----------



## Greskovits (2010 November 2)

*Csak, hogy meglegyen,*

Ez már a tizedik.


----------



## Greskovits (2010 November 2)

Csak így tovább elevenke


----------



## Greskovits (2010 November 2)

ez meg egy régi alapszám


----------



## Greskovits (2010 November 2)

majd ínnentől már hagyományos


----------



## Greskovits (2010 November 2)

az ínnentől az innen 14


----------



## Visiko (2010 November 2)

kiss


----------



## Greskovits (2010 November 2)

15


----------



## Greskovits (2010 November 2)

még ötöt küldök


----------



## Greskovits (2010 November 2)

17 az egy szép prím szám


----------



## Greskovits (2010 November 2)

18. ez már a nagykorúság határa.


----------



## Greskovits (2010 November 2)

19. az utolsó tizen évek


----------



## Greskovits (2010 November 2)

20. ez a minimum üzenet határ elérve.


----------



## Visiko (2010 November 2)




----------



## Visiko (2010 November 2)

:d


----------



## Visiko (2010 November 2)




----------



## Visiko (2010 November 2)




----------



## Visiko (2010 November 2)




----------



## Visiko (2010 November 2)

:9:


----------



## Visiko (2010 November 2)




----------



## Visiko (2010 November 2)

Kész!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Visiko (2010 November 2)

Elegem van!


----------



## Renike46 (2010 November 2)

Sziasztok!
Én még nagyon új vagyok 
Nagyon tetszik ez az oldal.


----------



## Renike46 (2010 November 2)

Ha letelik a 48 órám szeretnék kalapszabásmintát szerezni 
Tudtok ebben segíteni?


----------



## Renike46 (2010 November 2)

Látom nincs ebben a topicban senki


----------



## ildi.t85 (2010 November 2)

sziasztok


----------



## elpe70 (2010 November 2)

*csodás nap*

csodás napot mindenkinek!


----------



## elpe70 (2010 November 2)

egy kicsit megváltozott az elmúlt 2 év alatt ez az oldal


----------



## elpe70 (2010 November 2)

Szerintem előnyére, mivel minden változás alapjában jó.


----------



## Cordell (2010 November 2)

Szép napot!


----------



## bumford (2010 November 2)

udv. mindenkinek


----------



## bumford (2010 November 2)

nem tudjatok mit vesz fel egy no, ha szerelmes?


----------



## bumford (2010 November 2)

a teszta pl. lisztet vesz fel


----------



## bumford (2010 November 2)

liszt ferenc egy japan eloadasaban a legjobb


----------



## bumford (2010 November 2)

a japan c. spanyol filmet latta valaki?


----------



## elpe70 (2010 November 2)

azt hiszem, ez az oldal nagyon jóóóóóó!


----------



## bumford (2010 November 2)

a spanyolviaszt az olaszok talaltak fel


----------



## bumford (2010 November 2)

elpe70 írta:


> azt hiszem, ez az oldal nagyon jóóóóóó!



nem is annyira jo


----------



## bumford (2010 November 2)

mihalyt olaszorszag teljesen elbolonditotta


----------



## elpe70 (2010 November 2)

biztosan jó lehet


----------



## bumford (2010 November 2)

erzsit parizs


----------



## bumford (2010 November 2)

elpe70 írta:


> biztosan jó lehet



kiveve, ha nem


----------



## elpe70 (2010 November 2)

kinek a pap, kinek a paplan


----------



## elpe70 (2010 November 2)

ki mondja meg objektíve, mi a jó és mi nem?


----------



## elpe70 (2010 November 2)




----------



## bumford (2010 November 2)

elpe70 írta:


> ki mondja meg objektíve, mi a jó és mi nem?



en?


----------



## bumford (2010 November 2)

elvesztettem a fonalat


----------



## bumford (2010 November 2)

de nem is baj, mert nagyon ossze volt bogozva


----------



## bumford (2010 November 2)

meg magas sanyi is beleizzadt volna


----------



## bumford (2010 November 2)

parosban viszont hamarabb megoregszunk


----------



## bumford (2010 November 2)

szamolja ezt valaki?


----------



## bumford (2010 November 2)

ja igen, mondta hrabal es megpodorte a cicak farkat


----------



## bumford (2010 November 2)

ciuc, inca una si ma duc


----------



## bumford (2010 November 2)

a csitari hegyek alatt elesett a galambom (objektiv okok miatt)


----------



## bumford (2010 November 2)

a teli patkok hasznalata javaslott


----------



## keredi (2010 November 2)

kiss


Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


----------



## keredi (2010 November 2)

*gh*



keredi írta:


> kiss


----------



## keredi (2010 November 2)

*guzzu*

:34:


keredi írta:


>


----------



## keredi (2010 November 2)

*keresztsz*



keredi írta:


> :34:


 keresztszemes mintákat szeretnék


----------



## keredi (2010 November 2)

*méh*



keredi írta:


> keresztszemes mintákat szeretnék


 még mindig


----------



## keredi (2010 November 2)

*még még*



keredi írta:


> még mindig


 továbbra is


----------



## keredi (2010 November 2)

*duma*



keredi írta:


> továbbra is


 türelmetlen vagyok


----------



## keredi (2010 November 2)

*re*

Sziasztok. Nagy keresztszemező vagyok vélatlenül tévddtem ide, és a mintákra lennék kiváncsi...


----------



## keredi (2010 November 2)

*hj*




keredi írta:


> Sziasztok. Nagy keresztszemező vagyok vélatlenül tévddtem ide, és a mintákra lennék kiváncsi...


----------



## keredi (2010 November 2)

*sajna*



keredi írta:


>


 sajnos az oldal elég bonyolultan enged hozzájuk jutni..


----------



## keredi (2010 November 2)

*reee*



keredi írta:


> sajnos az oldal elég bonyolultan enged hozzájuk jutni..


 miért


----------



## keredi (2010 November 2)

*kk*



keredi írta:


> miért


 nagyon kiváncsi vagyok már


----------



## keredi (2010 November 2)

*hh*



keredi írta:


> miért


----------



## keredi (2010 November 2)

*gg*




keredi írta:


>


----------



## keredi (2010 November 2)

*kk*

:..::12::12::12::12::12:


keredi írta:


>


----------



## keredi (2010 November 2)

*kkk*

kisskiss


keredi írta:


> :..::12::12::12::12::12:


----------



## keredi (2010 November 2)

*miln*




keredi írta:


> kisskiss


----------



## keredi (2010 November 2)

*kk*




keredi írta:


>


----------



## keredi (2010 November 2)

*őőőőőőő*

:butt:


keredi írta:


>


----------



## keredi (2010 November 2)

*mm*




keredi írta:


> :butt:


----------



## tenerife (2010 November 2)

*Üdv néktek!*

Üdv néktek kanadai magyarok!
Egyszer csak eljutok én is Kanadába!


----------



## EgmontSoft (2010 November 2)

1


----------



## EgmontSoft (2010 November 2)

A tapasztalat jó iskola, csak a tandíj magas.


----------



## EgmontSoft (2010 November 2)

A kémia ugyanaz, mint a fizika, csak büdösebb.


----------



## EgmontSoft (2010 November 2)

A szálka a hal bosszúja.


----------



## EgmontSoft (2010 November 2)

Az ámokfutás a jövő tömegsportja.


----------



## EgmontSoft (2010 November 2)

A szakáll nem szúr, csak a megfelelő oldalára kell születni.


----------



## EgmontSoft (2010 November 2)

Az önző csak magára gondol. Az irigy másokra is!


----------



## EgmontSoft (2010 November 2)

A felfedezések úgy születnek, hogy valaki nem követi az utasításokat.


----------



## EgmontSoft (2010 November 2)

A huzat mindig a WC felől húz az ebédlő felé.


----------



## EgmontSoft (2010 November 2)

A hülye ötletek valósulnak meg a leggyorsabban.


----------



## EgmontSoft (2010 November 2)

Nem aggódom az államadósság miatt. Elég nagy ahhoz, hogy vigyázzon

magára.


----------



## EgmontSoft (2010 November 2)

A lustaság netovábbja, ha valaki azt álmodja, hogy nem csinál semmit.


----------



## anikó87 (2010 November 2)

Addig jár a korsó a kútra, míg el nem törik.


----------



## EgmontSoft (2010 November 2)

Nem esik messze a vak a botjától.


----------



## EgmontSoft (2010 November 2)

A régész karrierje romokban hever.


----------



## EgmontSoft (2010 November 2)

Olyan nincs hogy verekedés közben futballmeccs tör ki?!


----------



## EgmontSoft (2010 November 2)

Mindenütt jó, de mindig elzavarnak.


----------



## EgmontSoft (2010 November 2)

Akármilyen rossz is a kölyök, adókedvezménynek megteszi.


----------



## EgmontSoft (2010 November 2)

Ha nem lenne utolsó pillanat, akkor semmi sem készülne el.


----------



## EgmontSoft (2010 November 2)

Lehet hogy a Hold kisebb, mint a Föld, de távolabb is van!


----------



## EgmontSoft (2010 November 2)

Köszönöm a lehetőséget! Minden jót!


----------



## trixy0528 (2010 November 2)

Szia melitta!
Milyen napod van ma?
Üdv:trixy


----------



## Eri70 (2010 November 2)

Sziasztok! Ez az első bejelentkezésem.


----------



## Eri70 (2010 November 2)

Tetszik az oldal.


----------



## Eri70 (2010 November 2)

Jók az olvasnivalók.


----------



## Eri70 (2010 November 2)

Örülök, hogy rátaláltam.


----------



## Eri70 (2010 November 2)

Még csak a 4. és nem jut eszembe semmi.


----------



## Kolla (2010 November 2)

Sziasztok!

Kezdődik a 20..


----------



## Eri70 (2010 November 2)

Ez már az 5.


----------



## Eri70 (2010 November 2)

6.


----------



## Eri70 (2010 November 2)

7.


----------



## Eri70 (2010 November 2)

8.


----------



## Eri70 (2010 November 2)

9.


----------



## Eri70 (2010 November 2)

10.


----------



## Eri70 (2010 November 2)

Túl a felén.


----------



## Eri70 (2010 November 2)

12.


----------



## Eri70 (2010 November 2)

13.


----------



## Eri70 (2010 November 2)

14.


----------



## Eri70 (2010 November 2)

15.


----------



## Eri70 (2010 November 2)

16.


----------



## trixy0528 (2010 November 2)

Én mégis szeretnék 1x eljutni,majd,ha milliomos leszek!


----------



## Eri70 (2010 November 2)

17.


----------



## Eri70 (2010 November 2)

18.


----------



## trixy0528 (2010 November 2)

Ez a szerencseszámom!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Eri70 (2010 November 2)

19.


----------



## Eri70 (2010 November 2)

20.


----------



## Kolla (2010 November 2)

A harag mindig félelemből fakad, a félelem pedig abból, hogy attól félünk, elveszítünk valamit.


----------



## Kolla (2010 November 2)

Nem lehet olyan álom, amelynek az eléréséhez ne lenne elegendő erőd.


----------



## Kolla (2010 November 2)

Ha a gyermek, aki egykor voltunk, ma megkérdezne, mi volt életünk legfontosabb tanulsága - mit mondanánk el neki, és cserébe mire döbbennénk rá mi magunk?


----------



## Kolla (2010 November 2)

Olyan gond nincs, amely ne hozna kezében ajándékokat neked. A gondokat azért keresed, mert szükséged van ajándékaikra.


----------



## Kolla (2010 November 2)

Nem az dönti el, mire viszed, hogy mikor kezded, hanem az, hogy mikor hagyod abba.


----------



## Kolla (2010 November 2)

Nem kél olyan vágy benned, melyhez ne kelne erő is benned valóra váltani. Meglehet, hogy azért meg kell dolgoznod érte.


----------



## Kolla (2010 November 2)

9


----------



## Kolla (2010 November 2)

10


----------



## Kolla (2010 November 2)

Sem jóság, sem gonoszság nem létezik, csupán az számít, mi az, ami boldoggá vagy boldogtalanná tesz bennünket.


----------



## Kolla (2010 November 2)

12


----------



## freesouller (2010 November 2)

klassz, akkor ez a nekem való hely


----------



## freesouller (2010 November 2)

mondjuk én úgy kerültem ide


----------



## freesouller (2010 November 2)

hogy salvatore könyveit kerestem a neten


----------



## freesouller (2010 November 2)

és láttam hogy vkinek it megvan


----------



## freesouller (2010 November 2)

mind a 15!


----------



## freesouller (2010 November 2)

vagy16?


----------



## freesouller (2010 November 2)

mindegy


----------



## Kolla (2010 November 2)

13


----------



## freesouller (2010 November 2)

jó kis könyvek


----------



## Kolla (2010 November 2)

14


----------



## Kolla (2010 November 2)

15


----------



## freesouller (2010 November 2)

lényeg az


----------



## freesouller (2010 November 2)

hogy itthon 2000Ft db-ja


----------



## spot (2010 November 2)

---


----------



## freesouller (2010 November 2)

ami legális rablás


----------



## freesouller (2010 November 2)

+ a fele nem is kapható


----------



## freesouller (2010 November 2)

szal beírtam keresőbe


----------



## freesouller (2010 November 2)

és hééééé


----------



## freesouller (2010 November 2)

most itt vagyok


----------



## freesouller (2010 November 2)

na 15 meg is van


----------



## freesouller (2010 November 2)

és amennyire szeretek olvasni


----------



## freesouller (2010 November 2)

annyira utálok fizetni érte><


----------



## freesouller (2010 November 2)

a lényeg az, hogy azért kellett neked ezt most végig olvasni


----------



## freesouller (2010 November 2)

hogy nekem meglegyen a 20 comment és szedhessem a pdf-eket


----------



## freesouller (2010 November 2)

köszi


----------



## editkicsi (2010 November 2)

nem egészen értem ezt a 20 hozzászólást, a köszönet is annak számít? De akkor miért vonja vissza a köszönetemet?


----------



## Kolla (2010 November 2)

15


----------



## editkicsi (2010 November 2)

s jó lenen, ha valaki segítene eligazodni ezeken az oldalon


----------



## Kolla (2010 November 2)

16


----------



## Kolla (2010 November 2)

17


----------



## Kolla (2010 November 2)

18,19


----------



## Kolla (2010 November 2)

végrevégre 20


----------



## editkicsi (2010 November 2)

én se értem. s azt se, hogy a köszönet beleszámít-e a 20-ba? én se trécselni jöttem ide, hanem egy témánál erre az oldalra irányított a böngésző, de ez nagyon bonyolult számomra. Mért kell blalblát írnom?


----------



## Kolla (2010 November 2)

namégegy


----------



## editkicsi (2010 November 2)

s áruljátok már el, hogyan lehet keresni ezen az oldalon? blogok szerint?


----------



## editkicsi (2010 November 2)

egyszer összejön.


----------



## editkicsi (2010 November 2)

16


----------



## editkicsi (2010 November 2)

még 11


----------



## denesg (2010 November 2)

*belépek*

5hst


----------



## editkicsi (2010 November 2)

már csak 10


----------



## editkicsi (2010 November 2)

visszaszámlálás


----------



## denesg (2010 November 2)

*belépek*

5hsz


----------



## editkicsi (2010 November 2)

valami értelme biztos van, csak nem tudom mi


----------



## editkicsi (2010 November 2)

gyűjtögető életmód, mint az őskorban


----------



## editkicsi (2010 November 2)

kitartás, már csak6


----------



## editkicsi (2010 November 2)

van, akinek sok ideje van ilyesmire, nekem nem igazán


----------



## denesg (2010 November 2)

*letöltéshez*

belépek


----------



## editkicsi (2010 November 2)

jól elbeszélgetek magammal


----------



## denesg (2010 November 2)

*hozzászólás*

Szia


----------



## denesg (2010 November 2)

*Szia*

hozzászólás


----------



## editkicsi (2010 November 2)

ó, már csak 3 lesz ezen kívül, azután megpróbálom megkeresni azt, amiért regisztráltam ide


----------



## editkicsi (2010 November 2)

talán sikerül, hoppá, néha túl gyors vagyok


----------



## editkicsi (2010 November 2)

no, már csak 1


----------



## editkicsi (2010 November 2)

ezt is elértem, további kitartást a többieknek


----------



## elpe70 (2010 November 2)

hallihó!


----------



## elpe70 (2010 November 2)

még csak 11?


----------



## elpe70 (2010 November 2)

jéééé már 12


----------



## elpe70 (2010 November 2)

halad ez azért.


----------



## elpe70 (2010 November 2)

szépen lassan ahogy kell


----------



## elpe70 (2010 November 2)

már csak 5 kell


----------



## elpe70 (2010 November 2)

4...3....2....1


----------



## elpe70 (2010 November 2)

3...2....1


----------



## elpe70 (2010 November 2)

2....1 sorry I to be quick


----------



## elpe70 (2010 November 2)

az ucccccsóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóó!


----------



## Ancsurka32 (2010 November 2)

jajj, ne haragudjatok


----------



## Ancsurka32 (2010 November 2)

de én is, ehhez...


----------



## Ancsurka32 (2010 November 2)

...a módszerhez


----------



## Ancsurka32 (2010 November 2)

kényszerülök


----------



## Ancsurka32 (2010 November 2)

folyamodni


----------



## Ancsurka32 (2010 November 2)

mert pár képet


----------



## Ancsurka32 (2010 November 2)

csatolásként tettek fel


----------



## Ancsurka32 (2010 November 2)

és amíg nincs meg a 20 hozzászólás


----------



## Ancsurka32 (2010 November 2)

addig nem tudom megnézni őket


----------



## Ancsurka32 (2010 November 2)

de én szeretném őket


----------



## Ancsurka32 (2010 November 2)

megnézni.

bocsika!


----------



## Ancsurka32 (2010 November 2)

köszi a lehetőséget


----------



## ishaq (2010 November 2)

hello mindenkinek  (1)


----------



## ishaq (2010 November 2)

(2) remelem nem banja senki a 20 (19?) offot


----------



## ishaq (2010 November 2)

huhu (3)


----------



## ishaq (2010 November 2)

(4)


----------



## lavinia (2010 November 2)

huh, folytatom a pénteki bejelentkezésemet.


----------



## lavinia (2010 November 2)

Nah, már csak 15 hsz kell


----------



## lavinia (2010 November 2)

14 vagy már csak 13?


----------



## Ancsurka32 (2010 November 2)

megvan a 20 hozzászólás, de nem tudom még mindig megnézni a képeket


----------



## ishaq (2010 November 2)

(5)


----------



## ishaq (2010 November 2)

(6)


----------



## ishaq (2010 November 2)

(7)


----------



## ishaq (2010 November 2)

(6)


----------



## ishaq (2010 November 2)

(7)


----------



## ishaq (2010 November 2)

(8)


----------



## ishaq (2010 November 2)

10


----------



## ishaq (2010 November 2)

12


----------



## ishaq (2010 November 2)

13


----------



## ishaq (2010 November 2)

14


----------



## ishaq (2010 November 2)

15


----------



## ishaq (2010 November 2)

16


----------



## ishaq (2010 November 2)

17


----------



## ishaq (2010 November 2)

18


----------



## bogszee (2010 November 2)

boci,boci taarka


----------



## ishaq (2010 November 2)

19


----------



## bogszee (2010 November 2)

se füle se faarka


----------



## ishaq (2010 November 2)

20


----------



## bogszee (2010 November 2)

Xd


----------



## bogszee (2010 November 2)

xp


----------



## bogszee (2010 November 2)




----------



## bogszee (2010 November 2)

blabla


----------



## ishaq (2010 November 2)

21!


----------



## bogszee (2010 November 2)

blablablabla


----------



## bogszee (2010 November 2)

8


----------



## meeki (2010 November 2)

üdvözletem a fórumozóknak


----------



## futor (2010 November 2)

hi


----------



## futor (2010 November 2)

hii


----------



## kyrala (2010 November 2)

Köszi szépen a lehetőséget!


----------



## tonic1313 (2010 November 2)

asszem ez a 4.


----------



## kyrala (2010 November 2)

i


----------



## kyrala (2010 November 2)

3


----------



## kyrala (2010 November 2)

4


----------



## tonic1313 (2010 November 2)

5


----------



## kyrala (2010 November 2)

5


----------



## tonic1313 (2010 November 2)

6


----------



## kyrala (2010 November 2)

6


----------



## tonic1313 (2010 November 2)

7


----------



## kyrala (2010 November 2)

7


----------



## kyrala (2010 November 2)

8


----------



## tonic1313 (2010 November 2)

8


----------



## tonic1313 (2010 November 2)

9


----------



## kyrala (2010 November 2)

9


----------



## tonic1313 (2010 November 2)

10


----------



## kyrala (2010 November 2)

10


----------



## tonic1313 (2010 November 2)

11


----------



## kyrala (2010 November 2)

11


----------



## tonic1313 (2010 November 2)

te is a 20 hozzászólásra gyúrsz vagy csak versenyzel 12


----------



## kyrala (2010 November 2)

12


----------



## kyrala (2010 November 2)

a 20ére harcolok13


----------



## tonic1313 (2010 November 2)

13


----------



## tonic1313 (2010 November 2)

hajrá 14


----------



## kyrala (2010 November 2)

14


----------



## kyrala (2010 November 2)

15


----------



## tonic1313 (2010 November 2)

uncsik a számok 15


----------



## kyrala (2010 November 2)

16


----------



## tonic1313 (2010 November 2)

16


----------



## tonic1313 (2010 November 2)

17


----------



## kyrala (2010 November 2)

17


----------



## tonic1313 (2010 November 2)

18


----------



## kyrala (2010 November 2)

18 közben tv-zek


----------



## tonic1313 (2010 November 2)

19


----------



## kyrala (2010 November 2)

19


----------



## tonic1313 (2010 November 2)

pandora hearts-t nézek 20
és msnezek


----------



## kyrala (2010 November 2)

20


----------



## tonic1313 (2010 November 2)

pápá
21


----------



## Péel (2010 November 2)

ez egy


----------



## k_tamas (2010 November 2)

Helló mindenkinek.


----------



## Péel (2010 November 2)

2


----------



## Péel (2010 November 2)

3


----------



## Péel (2010 November 2)

4


----------



## k_tamas (2010 November 2)

1


----------



## Péel (2010 November 2)

5


----------



## Péel (2010 November 2)

6


----------



## Péel (2010 November 2)

7


----------



## k_tamas (2010 November 2)

2


----------



## Péel (2010 November 2)

6os


----------



## k_tamas (2010 November 2)

3


----------



## k_tamas (2010 November 2)

Hellóka


----------



## k_tamas (2010 November 2)

kisskisskiss


----------



## Péel (2010 November 2)

ez8


----------



## Péel (2010 November 2)

ez10


----------



## Péel (2010 November 2)

11?


----------



## Péel (2010 November 2)

12


----------



## k_tamas (2010 November 2)

Szióka


----------



## Péel (2010 November 2)

13


----------



## Péel (2010 November 2)

14es


----------



## Péel (2010 November 2)

15ös


----------



## Péel (2010 November 2)

16


----------



## Péel (2010 November 2)

17-es


----------



## Péel (2010 November 2)

18-as


----------



## k_tamas (2010 November 2)

Helló skacok


----------



## Péel (2010 November 2)

18 volt


----------



## k_tamas (2010 November 2)

Na mi lesz?


----------



## Péel (2010 November 2)

20


----------



## k_tamas (2010 November 2)

:shock:


----------



## k_tamas (2010 November 2)

:d:4:


----------



## k_tamas (2010 November 2)

kiss


----------



## k_tamas (2010 November 2)

:2:


----------



## k_tamas (2010 November 2)




----------



## k_tamas (2010 November 2)

)))))


----------



## k_tamas (2010 November 2)




----------



## k_tamas (2010 November 2)

))


----------



## óvónéni77 (2010 November 2)

*csak úgy*


----------



## óvónéni77 (2010 November 2)

szégyellem


----------



## óvónéni77 (2010 November 2)

hogy ilyen


----------



## óvónéni77 (2010 November 2)

értelmetlen


----------



## óvónéni77 (2010 November 2)

üzenetek


----------



## óvónéni77 (2010 November 2)

árán


----------



## óvónéni77 (2010 November 2)

tudok csak


----------



## óvónéni77 (2010 November 2)

összeszedni


----------



## óvónéni77 (2010 November 2)

20 üzenetet


----------



## óvónéni77 (2010 November 2)

komolyan


----------



## óvónéni77 (2010 November 2)

meglepődtem és örülök neki


----------



## óvónéni77 (2010 November 2)

hogy valamelyik korábbi üzenetemet megköszönték!


----------



## óvónéni77 (2010 November 2)

:d


----------



## Solyomkam (2010 November 2)

kajakra


----------



## Solyomkam (2010 November 2)

meg


----------



## Solyomkam (2010 November 2)

lesz


----------



## Solyomkam (2010 November 2)

a 20


----------



## Solyomkam (2010 November 2)

hozzászólás


----------



## szereny75 (2010 November 2)

Sziasztok


----------



## Solyomkam (2010 November 2)

sec perc


----------



## szereny75 (2010 November 2)

Én


----------



## szereny75 (2010 November 2)

most


----------



## szereny75 (2010 November 2)

találtam


----------



## szereny75 (2010 November 2)

rá


----------



## szereny75 (2010 November 2)

erre


----------



## szereny75 (2010 November 2)

a szuper


----------



## szereny75 (2010 November 2)

oldalra


----------



## szereny75 (2010 November 2)

Üdv Solyomkam


----------



## szereny75 (2010 November 2)

Itt vagy?


----------



## szereny75 (2010 November 2)

már csak 10


----------



## Solyomkam (2010 November 2)

alatt


----------



## szereny75 (2010 November 2)

hozzászólást


----------



## szereny75 (2010 November 2)

kell


----------



## Solyomkam (2010 November 2)

kivagyok


----------



## szereny75 (2010 November 2)

küldenem


----------



## Solyomkam (2010 November 2)

mint


----------



## szereny75 (2010 November 2)

Ki vagy?


----------



## szereny75 (2010 November 2)

vagy kivagy?


----------



## Solyomkam (2010 November 2)

amikor


----------



## szereny75 (2010 November 2)

vagy le vagy


----------



## szereny75 (2010 November 2)

lassulva


----------



## Solyomkam (2010 November 2)

lasan


----------



## Solyomkam (2010 November 2)

meg lesz


----------



## Solyomkam (2010 November 2)

majd


----------



## szereny75 (2010 November 2)

a húsz


----------



## szereny75 (2010 November 2)

és jöhet a


----------



## Solyomkam (2010 November 2)

nemsokára


----------



## Solyomkam (2010 November 2)

akkor


----------



## Solyomkam (2010 November 2)

folytatnám


----------



## Solyomkam (2010 November 2)

ha néha


----------



## Solyomkam (2010 November 2)

mindig


----------



## Solyomkam (2010 November 2)

nem kellene


----------



## Solyomkam (2010 November 2)

előről


----------



## Solyomkam (2010 November 2)

kezdeni


----------



## DarkGOD11 (2010 November 2)

*1*

Hello


----------



## Zoli1968 (2010 November 2)

Hajrá


----------



## Zoli1968 (2010 November 2)

Magyarok!


----------



## Zoli1968 (2010 November 2)

De nehéz kivárni ezt a 20 másodpercet...


----------



## Zoli1968 (2010 November 2)

...és megint...


----------



## Zoli1968 (2010 November 2)

újabb 20 mp...


----------



## Zoli1968 (2010 November 2)

egyre gyorsabb...


----------



## Zoli1968 (2010 November 2)

mint a villám


----------



## Zoli1968 (2010 November 2)

na még 3...


----------



## Zoli1968 (2010 November 2)

már csak 2 kell és itt a mikulás


----------



## Zoli1968 (2010 November 2)

ez az uccsó


----------



## Zoli1968 (2010 November 2)

na, még 1 ráadás...


----------



## vicus716 (2010 November 3)

Csatlakozom


----------



## MaronK (2010 November 3)

Üdv.


----------



## MaronK (2010 November 3)

Visszaszámlálás indul.


----------



## MaronK (2010 November 3)

Nemsokára


----------



## MaronK (2010 November 3)

Megvagyunk


----------



## MaronK (2010 November 3)

Még


----------



## MaronK (2010 November 3)

Néhány


----------



## MaronK (2010 November 3)

kell


----------



## MaronK (2010 November 3)

már


----------



## MaronK (2010 November 3)

csak


----------



## MaronK (2010 November 3)

néhány


----------



## MaronK (2010 November 3)

post


----------



## MaronK (2010 November 3)

9


----------



## MaronK (2010 November 3)

8


----------



## MaronK (2010 November 3)

7


----------



## MaronK (2010 November 3)

6


----------



## MaronK (2010 November 3)

5


----------



## MaronK (2010 November 3)

4


----------



## MaronK (2010 November 3)

3


----------



## Palyácska (2010 November 3)

Minek tagadjam, gyorsan kéne a 20.


----------



## MaronK (2010 November 3)

2


----------



## MaronK (2010 November 3)

1


----------



## MaronK (2010 November 3)

És hurrá, megvan.


----------



## Palyácska (2010 November 3)

Budapest nem alszik!


----------



## Palyácska (2010 November 3)

Asszem MaronK már beért oda, ahová én is szeretnék.


----------



## 987654 (2010 November 3)

Sziasztok!
Alig várom, hogy összegyüjtsem a 20 hozzászólást.


----------



## ancsa42 (2010 November 3)

Örülők, hogy rátok találtam.


----------



## ancsa42 (2010 November 3)

Köszönöm!


----------



## ancsa42 (2010 November 3)

Nagyok jók a fórumok


----------



## ancsa42 (2010 November 3)

Óvodai téren tudok segíteni


----------



## ancsa42 (2010 November 3)

Jó az oldal


----------



## ancsa42 (2010 November 3)

Nehéz a hozzászólásokat ilyen gyorsan összegyűjteni


----------



## ancsa42 (2010 November 3)

Remélem találok hasonló érdeklődésű kollégákat.


----------



## ancsa42 (2010 November 3)

nem tudom, hogy mit írjak.


----------



## ancsa42 (2010 November 3)

szép napot mindenkinek


----------



## ancsa42 (2010 November 3)

ez már a10.


----------



## ancsa42 (2010 November 3)

Azért is végigcsinálom.


----------



## ancsa42 (2010 November 3)

Már csak 9


----------



## ancsa42 (2010 November 3)

Remélem elérem célomat.


----------



## ancsa42 (2010 November 3)

A 13 nem szerencseszámom


----------



## ancsa42 (2010 November 3)

Még 5


----------



## ancsa42 (2010 November 3)

Élvezem az őszi szünetet


----------



## ancsa42 (2010 November 3)

De gyorsan repülnek a napok


----------



## ancsa42 (2010 November 3)

ez már a 18.


----------



## ancsa42 (2010 November 3)

Remélem bekerülők a tagok közé.


----------



## ancsa42 (2010 November 3)

Nagyon szeretném.


----------



## szaszito12 (2010 November 3)

szeretem a focit


----------



## szaszito12 (2010 November 3)

Pedig Mourinhoval címet fog nyerni a csapat...és az az érzésem, hogy nem is egyet...


----------



## szaszito12 (2010 November 3)

Hala Madrid


----------



## szaszito12 (2010 November 3)

A legnagyobbak közé tartozott..


----------



## szaszito12 (2010 November 3)

Csak a Veszprém!!!


----------



## szaszito12 (2010 November 3)

Kangoo Jumps...


----------



## szaszito12 (2010 November 3)

A liverpool lehúzhatja a rolót....


----------



## szaszito12 (2010 November 3)

Hala Madrid


----------



## szaszito12 (2010 November 3)

Sziasztok!


----------



## szaszito12 (2010 November 3)

Sziasztok!


----------



## szaszito12 (2010 November 3)

Sziasztok!


----------



## szaszito12 (2010 November 3)

Sziasztok!


----------



## szaszito12 (2010 November 3)

Sziasztok!


----------



## szaszito12 (2010 November 3)

Sziasztok!


----------



## szaszito12 (2010 November 3)

Sziasztok!


----------



## szaszito12 (2010 November 3)

Sziasztok!


----------



## szaszito12 (2010 November 3)

Sziasztok!


----------



## szaszito12 (2010 November 3)

Sziasztok!


----------



## szaa27 (2010 November 3)

Üdv mindenkinek!


----------



## Fancsikay (2010 November 3)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg





Melitta írta:


> 1, jelen


oké


----------



## Fancsikay (2010 November 3)

oké


----------



## Fancsikay (2010 November 3)

Hát akkor hozzászólok, nekem vannak Robert Merle könyveim.


----------



## Fancsikay (2010 November 3)

Oké


----------



## Fancsikay (2010 November 3)

Mi legyen,


----------



## Fancsikay (2010 November 3)

Robert Merle


----------



## Fancsikay (2010 November 3)

Filmjeim is vannak


----------



## Fancsikay (2010 November 3)

Merle


----------



## Fancsikay (2010 November 3)

jó


----------



## Fancsikay (2010 November 3)

igen


----------



## Fancsikay (2010 November 3)

Hát?


----------



## Fancsikay (2010 November 3)

Na


----------



## Fancsikay (2010 November 3)

Ha kell vkinek vmi, írjon.


----------



## Fancsikay (2010 November 3)

Jó?


----------



## Fancsikay (2010 November 3)

Ez igen


----------



## Fancsikay (2010 November 3)

Na még?


----------



## Fancsikay (2010 November 3)

Rendben?


----------



## Fancsikay (2010 November 3)

Karczag György könyvei


----------



## Fancsikay (2010 November 3)

Kellenének


----------



## Fancsikay (2010 November 3)

Ha van valakinek


----------



## Fancsikay (2010 November 3)

Szóljon


----------



## Fancsikay (2010 November 3)

Szívesen


----------



## Fancsikay (2010 November 3)

Veszem


----------



## Fancsikay (2010 November 3)

És


----------



## Fancsikay (2010 November 3)

Meg


----------



## Fancsikay (2010 November 3)

Is


----------



## Fancsikay (2010 November 3)

Köszönöm


----------



## Fancsikay (2010 November 3)

Oké?


----------



## Fancsikay (2010 November 3)

Jó


----------



## Fancsikay (2010 November 3)

Rendben


----------



## Fancsikay (2010 November 3)

Szia Melitta


----------



## Saigoni (2010 November 3)

Szia és köszönöm!


----------



## trss (2010 November 3)

Hello


----------



## trss (2010 November 3)

az elso hozzaszolas


----------



## trss (2010 November 3)

ez a 20 masodperces limit kicsit bosszanto


----------



## trss (2010 November 3)

Tul lehet lepni rajta


----------



## trss (2010 November 3)

5


----------



## trss (2010 November 3)

Elég sok emberke irogat ide


----------



## trss (2010 November 3)

Aki nem is kanadában van


----------



## trss (2010 November 3)

Persze ez nem baj


----------



## trss (2010 November 3)

Legalábbis szerintem


----------



## trss (2010 November 3)

tizedik üzenetem jubilálok


----------



## trss (2010 November 3)

a huszadik utan nem írok ide többet


----------



## trss (2010 November 3)

csak szólok előre


----------



## trss (2010 November 3)

de jól bírja a fórummotor ezt a több mint hétezer hsz-t


----------



## trss (2010 November 3)

valamit kellene írnom


----------



## trss (2010 November 3)

15


----------



## trss (2010 November 3)

trálálálá


----------



## trss (2010 November 3)

4 van vissza


----------



## trss (2010 November 3)

három csak


----------



## trss (2010 November 3)

még kettő


----------



## trss (2010 November 3)

az utolsó bye


----------



## trss (2010 November 3)

örülök hogy itt lehettem


----------



## kata03 (2010 November 3)

*Szép napot!*

Nagyon hasznos ez a blog!


----------



## kata03 (2010 November 3)

Már régóta csak kóválygok....


----------



## kata03 (2010 November 3)

...és mégsem gyült a hozzászólsom


----------



## kata03 (2010 November 3)

már épp föl akartam adni...


----------



## kata03 (2010 November 3)

csak irogatok.....


----------



## trss (2010 November 3)

nekem megvan a 20 de azt írja nem tölthetek


----------



## kata03 (2010 November 3)

még 14


----------



## Palyácska (2010 November 3)

*Most komolyan!*

Melitta,
köszi a lehetőséget Neked, h. a "20-ast" letudhattam.
Palya
kiss



Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


----------



## trss (2010 November 3)

írj valamit magadról kata


----------



## kata03 (2010 November 3)

13


----------



## kata03 (2010 November 3)

hurrá 12


----------



## kata03 (2010 November 3)




----------



## kata03 (2010 November 3)

:55::55::55::55::55::55::55:


----------



## kata03 (2010 November 3)

hoho már csak kilenc


----------



## kata03 (2010 November 3)

kisskisskisskisskisskisskisskisskiss


----------



## kata03 (2010 November 3)




----------



## kata03 (2010 November 3)

:0::0::0::0::0::0::0::0:


----------



## kata03 (2010 November 3)

:88::88::88::88::88::88::88::88::88::88:


----------



## kata03 (2010 November 3)

:11::11::11::11::11::11::11::11::11::11::11::11::11::11::11::11:


----------



## kata03 (2010 November 3)

3......:9:


----------



## kata03 (2010 November 3)

utolso előtti


----------



## kata03 (2010 November 3)

végeztzem köszönöm a lehetőséget üdv Kata


----------



## zozo52 (2010 November 3)

Rövid időre búcsúztam, de egy nap lett belőle. Közben elment az internetünk.
nyolcadik


----------



## zozo52 (2010 November 3)

Ez egy magyar sajátosság. Mikor tegnap délután hazaértem, láttam, hogy egy szerelő dolgozik a házunk előtti telefonoszlopon.
kilencedik


----------



## zozo52 (2010 November 3)

Azonnal megnéztem a tv- t és a netet, a net megszűnt.
Kérdeztem a szerelőt, mit csinált, mikor kapcsol vissza, mire azt válaszolta:
tizedik


----------



## zozo52 (2010 November 3)

Bedobtak egy papírt a karbantartásról, ha valami gond van, hívjam fel a feltüntett telefonszámot
tizenegy


----------



## zozo52 (2010 November 3)

Felhívtam, közölték, hogy másnap - azaz ma -délelőtt legyünk otthon, küldenek szerelőt
tizenkett


----------



## zozo52 (2010 November 3)

Mondtam, nem kell küldeni, itt van az utcában, szóljanak neki, hogy hozza helyre, amit elrontott
tizenhárom


----------



## zozo52 (2010 November 3)

A telefonos azt mondta, nincs mit tenni, másnap jönnek
tizennégy


----------



## chiapas (2010 November 3)

*beköszönés*

Sziasztok,

köszönöm a lehetőséget


----------



## zozo52 (2010 November 3)

Ma délelőtt persze nem jöttek. Újabb telefon, délutánra kiértek.
tizenöt


----------



## zozo52 (2010 November 3)

A szerelő - aki mellesleg egy kábelszolgáltató alvállalkozója - közölte, hogy azért kapcsoltak le, hogy kimérjék, nem mi 
zavarjuk-e a hálózatot.


----------



## zozo52 (2010 November 3)

Kérdeztem, miért nem előző nap mértek. Kiderült, akkor csak lekapcsolni tudtak, mert nem volt műszerük
17


----------



## chiapas (2010 November 3)

*kötelező körök*

Éppen földház (dombház) tervezéshez keresek linkeket, használhatót.

2


----------



## chiapas (2010 November 3)

Ha valaki tud esetleg ilyet, megköszönném.

3


----------



## zozo52 (2010 November 3)

Ahol egy alvállalkozó úgy viselkedhet, mint valami hatóság és ahol az ügyfél, aki fizet mindezekért, ennyire kiszolgáltatott, ahol a szolgáltató nem fizet kártérítést a szolgáltatás kimaradásáért és nem lehet lecserélni más szolgáltatóra, mert monopolhelyzetben van, ez csak nálunk fordulhat elő
18


----------



## sub rosa (2010 November 3)

*Minden kezdet nehéz...*

De itt Ti megkönnyítitek az új tagok helyzetét! Köszönet érte!


----------



## zozo52 (2010 November 3)

Egy normális, működő gazdaság a kókler, csaló szolgáltatókat kidolgozza magából a verseny által. Itt nincs verseny, mert a szolgáltatók nem az ügyfelekért versengenek, hanem a hivatali emberek zsebéért, akik kiosztják nekik a kizárólagos szolgáltatási területeket.
19


----------



## sub rosa (2010 November 3)

*Az a bizonyos 20!*

Áldás Mindenkinek!

Nem szoktam hazudni, ezért őszintén bevallom, szeretném mielőbb elérni a 20 hozzászólást, ezért - amíg időm engedi - írok néhány mondatot.


----------



## zozo52 (2010 November 3)

Na, most hogy így kidühöngtem magam - és mivel megvan a húsz hozzászólásom - megyek letölteni. 
Sziasztok
20


----------



## sub rosa (2010 November 3)

*A le nem írható szó*

Külön ... az adminoknak, hogy lehetővé teszik a lényegében mondanivaló nélküli hozzászólásokat.


----------



## sub rosa (2010 November 3)

*Bevallom*

... a szabályok közül nem értem, hogy miért nem lehet hozzászólásban megköszönni valakinek valamit. Hiszen csak egy kedves szóról van szó!


----------



## sub rosa (2010 November 3)

*Azért*

persze így is kiváló lehetőség adódik a beszélgetésre, gondolatok cseréjére, és információk beszerzésére.


----------



## sub rosa (2010 November 3)

*Remélem*

amint kiismerem magam itt, majd építő jellegű hozzászólást is tudok produkálni!


----------



## sub rosa (2010 November 3)

*És talán*

feltölteni is fogok tudni olyan témában, ami másokat is érdekelhet.


----------



## sub rosa (2010 November 3)

*Most*

befejezem, mert a két napot úgy is ki kell várni! 
Áldás és Békesség minden Magyarnak!


----------



## zozo52 (2010 November 3)

Csak azt hittem, hogy fogok még ma letölteni. Megvan a húsz hozzászólásom, még nyáron regiszráltam, mégis kivágtak.
Sziasztok


----------



## zrajczi (2010 November 3)

zrajczi


----------



## ersek (2010 November 3)

sziasztok


----------



## Kath (2010 November 3)

*Sziasztok*

Mit is írjak? 
Szép napot mindenkinek...


----------



## Kath (2010 November 3)

*....abc...*

abcdefghijkl......


----------



## Kath (2010 November 3)

2 nap az olyan sok :S, de kibirom... most olvasok egy könyvet amiben már 73%-nál tartok, és mindjárt kiolvasom:S..... Remélem itt megtalálom a letöltést, mert már régóta keresem.


----------



## Kath (2010 November 3)

most mekk, majd még írok xd


----------



## Béla bá (2010 November 3)

Üdv. mindenkinek!


----------



## Béla bá (2010 November 3)

Olvasnivaló:

http://www.jovonk.info


----------



## Fullerjani (2010 November 3)

És ez tényleg működik?


----------



## Namy84 (2010 November 3)

Én is itt vok


----------



## Fullerjani (2010 November 3)

durcy írta:


> Nagyon segitö kész vagy de ilyen egy jó moderator.kiss


 
Nagyon szép az idézet, bárcsak arrafelé tartanánk, de nem...


----------



## Agaska (2010 November 3)

*Sziasztok*

Sziasztok!!


----------



## agidencs (2010 November 3)

*vers*

Mikor nagyokat ütnek rajtunk,


----------



## agidencs (2010 November 3)

*vers*

milyen jó lenne nem ütni vissza


----------



## agidencs (2010 November 3)

*vers*

se kézzel, se szóval


----------



## agidencs (2010 November 3)

világítni a napvilággal,


----------



## agidencs (2010 November 3)

elaltatni az éjszakával,


----------



## agidencs (2010 November 3)

szólni a gyávaság szavával,


----------



## agidencs (2010 November 3)

de sose ütni vissza.


----------



## agidencs (2010 November 3)

Lelkeimmel pörölnöm kéne


----------



## agidencs (2010 November 3)

s élvén is vagyok most a béke.


----------



## agidencs (2010 November 3)

Kristály patakvíz folydogál


----------



## agidencs (2010 November 3)

gyémántos medrű ereimben.


----------



## zodbigyo (2010 November 3)

Igazán


----------



## agidencs (2010 November 3)

Szelid fényesség az ingem


----------



## agidencs (2010 November 3)

és béke, béke mindenütt,


----------



## agidencs (2010 November 3)

pedig csak én élek vele!...


----------



## agidencs (2010 November 3)

Fölemelnek a napsugarak,


----------



## agidencs (2010 November 3)

isten megcsókolja minden arcom


----------



## agidencs (2010 November 3)

és nagy, rakott szekerek


----------



## agidencs (2010 November 3)

indulnak belőlem


----------



## agidencs (2010 November 3)

a pusztaság felé.


----------



## agidencs (2010 November 3)

József Attila


----------



## Kath (2010 November 3)

Hello, megint itt...


----------



## Kath (2010 November 3)

még 15 és kész


----------



## Kath (2010 November 3)

Mit írjak??


----------



## Kath (2010 November 3)

Bús düledékeiden, husztnak romvára megállék


----------



## Kath (2010 November 3)

Csend vala, felleg alól száll fel az éjjeli hold


----------



## Kath (2010 November 3)

Szél kele most, mint sír szele kél, és a csarnok elontott


----------



## Kath (2010 November 3)

Oszlopi közt, lebegő rémalak inte felém


----------



## Kath (2010 November 3)

És mond: Honfi, mit ér epedő kebel e romok ormán?


----------



## Kath (2010 November 3)

Régi kor árnya felé visszamerengni mit ér?


----------



## Kath (2010 November 3)

Messze jövendővel komolyan vess öszve jelenkort,


----------



## anita8405 (2010 November 3)

Üdvözlet mindenkinek!


----------



## Kath (2010 November 3)

Hass, alkoss, gyalapíts , és a haza fényre derül!


----------



## anita8405 (2010 November 3)




----------



## Kath (2010 November 3)

Kölcsey; Cseke: 1831. december...(sztem xd)


----------



## anita8405 (2010 November 3)

Ideje lenne már csinálnom valamit.


----------



## Kath (2010 November 3)

Hello Anita


----------



## anita8405 (2010 November 3)

Még ki kellene teregetni...


----------



## anita8405 (2010 November 3)

Hali Kath!


----------



## Kath (2010 November 3)

már csak 2, és még két nap :S


----------



## anita8405 (2010 November 3)

Fő a teavíz.....


----------



## Kath (2010 November 3)

te mit sztnél tölteni ??


----------



## Kath (2010 November 3)

én könyveket... és készen vok


----------



## anita8405 (2010 November 3)

Nekem már meg van!!


----------



## anita8405 (2010 November 3)

kreatív könyveket


----------



## anita8405 (2010 November 3)

....jön a karácsony és ki akarom dekorálni a lakást és ajándékokat is szeretnék készíteni


----------



## anita8405 (2010 November 3)

Nem értem


----------



## anita8405 (2010 November 3)




----------



## anita8405 (2010 November 3)




----------



## anita8405 (2010 November 3)

....de jó is egy csésze finom meleg tea...


----------



## Czipi85 (2010 November 3)

*reg*

egyre


----------



## Czipi85 (2010 November 3)

kettő


----------



## anita8405 (2010 November 3)

....már csak pár süti kellene....:lol:


----------



## anita8405 (2010 November 3)

...most megyek és begyújtok..


----------



## anita8405 (2010 November 3)




----------



## anita8405 (2010 November 3)

.....megérkezett a férjem...


----------



## anita8405 (2010 November 3)

... elfogyott a tea...


----------



## Czipi85 (2010 November 3)

három


----------



## Czipi85 (2010 November 3)

jajj 4


----------



## dm26 (2010 November 3)

sziasztok


----------



## dm26 (2010 November 3)

Ez a téma csak arra van hogy meglegyen a 20 hozzászólás?


----------



## Liquidambar (2010 November 3)

Jelen, köszi


----------



## dm26 (2010 November 3)

Miért köszönitek meg az üzeneteket?


----------



## Liquidambar (2010 November 3)

jelen


----------



## dm26 (2010 November 3)

a teát én is nagyon szeretem


----------



## Liquidambar (2010 November 3)

jelen még mindig


----------



## Liquidambar (2010 November 3)

...még mindig


----------



## dm26 (2010 November 3)

megyek is főzök...


----------



## dm26 (2010 November 3)

hi Liquidambar


----------



## Liquidambar (2010 November 3)

még sok van hátra


----------



## Liquidambar (2010 November 3)

szia dm 26


----------



## dm26 (2010 November 3)

jaja még nekem is


----------



## dm26 (2010 November 3)

asszem el leszünk egy ideig


----------



## Liquidambar (2010 November 3)

...csak várok...


----------



## dm26 (2010 November 3)

örülök hogy rátaláltam erre az oldalra


----------



## dm26 (2010 November 3)

ajajaj...


----------



## Liquidambar (2010 November 3)

remélem megéri a "fáradtságot"


----------



## dm26 (2010 November 3)

kezdek fáradni


----------



## dm26 (2010 November 3)

mire vársz?


----------



## Liquidambar (2010 November 3)

eddig elrettentett a hozzászólások száma


----------



## dm26 (2010 November 3)

ez a 13.ik üzim)


----------



## dm26 (2010 November 3)

lassan meg lesz


----------



## dm26 (2010 November 3)

és tölthetem


----------



## Liquidambar (2010 November 3)

arra várok, hogy végre meglegyen a 20,...


----------



## Liquidambar (2010 November 3)

...hazaérjen a férjem


----------



## dm26 (2010 November 3)

hogy ne csak úgy írogassak


----------



## Liquidambar (2010 November 3)

....a fiaim bejöjjenek a focizásból...


----------



## Liquidambar (2010 November 3)

...hétvége legyen...


----------



## dm26 (2010 November 3)

kész van lasasn a teám is


----------



## Liquidambar (2010 November 3)

...essen a hó...


----------



## dm26 (2010 November 3)

arra én is várok


----------



## dm26 (2010 November 3)

írok egy idézetet


----------



## dm26 (2010 November 3)

[FONT=&quot]„Mindig az a jó, amit szeretettel művelünk. Voltaképpen csak addig is élünk, míg valamit becsesnek érzünk.” *Gárdonyi Géza*[/FONT]


----------



## Liquidambar (2010 November 3)

...lehssen szánkózni,


----------



## Liquidambar (2010 November 3)

szép idézet


----------



## Liquidambar (2010 November 3)

na még négy


----------



## Liquidambar (2010 November 3)

3


----------



## dm26 (2010 November 3)

de jó kész a 20 és már szavazást is indíthatok nahmeg a letöltésem


----------



## Liquidambar (2010 November 3)

megjöttek a fiúk


----------



## gyongyosil (2010 November 3)

hajrá mindenkinek


----------



## evaovi (2010 November 3)

*szio*

koszi, jo otlet


----------



## Liquidambar (2010 November 3)

nyakig sárosak


----------



## evaovi (2010 November 3)

*meg egy*

ismet en, lassan haladok


----------



## joco1953 (2010 November 3)

Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
hozzászólásod.

Lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.

Ez csak egy ötlet, a hozzászólás témája bármi lehet,-
-minden, ami nem sértő - 
offolás mentesen Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
hozzászólásod.

Lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.

Ez csak egy ötlet, a hozzászólás témája bármi lehet,-
-minden, ami nem sértő - 
offolás mentesen begyűjthető a szükséges mennyiség, 
*amit a nevetek alatti számlálónál* követni tudtok.
Ha elértétek a 20 hozzászólást, és letelt a 48 óra
türelmi idő, bárhol lehet le és feltölteni, vagy amihez kedvetek van.
begyűjthető a szükséges mennyiség, 
*amit a nevetek alatti számlálónál* követni tudtok.
Ha elértétek a 20 hozzászólást, és letelt a 48 óra
türelmi idő, bárhol lehet le és feltölteni, vagy amihez kedvetek van.


----------



## evaovi (2010 November 3)




----------



## joco1953 (2010 November 3)

Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
hozzászólásod.

Lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.

Ez csak egy ötlet, a hozzászólás témája bármi lehet,-
-minden, ami nem sértő - 
offolás mentesen begyűjthető a szükséges mennyiség, 
*amit a nevetek alatti számlálónál* követni tudtok.
Ha elértétek a 20 hozzászólást, és letelt a 48 óra
türelmi idő, bárhol lehet le és feltölteni, vagy amihez kedvetek van.


----------



## evaovi (2010 November 3)

wow, mar az otodik


----------



## evaovi (2010 November 3)

6.


----------



## evaovi (2010 November 3)

seven


----------



## joco1953 (2010 November 3)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


 Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
hozzászólásod.

Lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.

Ez csak egy ötlet, a hozzászólás témája bármi lehet,-
-minden, ami nem sértő - 
offolás mentesen begyűjthető a szükséges mennyiség, 
*amit a nevetek alatti számlálónál* követni tudtok.
Ha elértétek a 20 hozzászólást, és letelt a 48 óra
türelmi idő, bárhol lehet le és feltölteni, vagy amihez kedvetek van.


----------



## evaovi (2010 November 3)

amugy szerintem szuper jo dolgok vannak ezen az oldalon


----------



## evaovi (2010 November 3)

ismet en


----------



## evaovi (2010 November 3)

Fele megvan


----------



## Liquidambar (2010 November 3)

"Csináljon bármit, ami nyitogatja szemét és eszét, szaporítja tapasztalatait.
Ő azt hiszi játszik. 
De mi tudjuk, mire megy ki a játék. 
Arra, hogy e világban otthonosan mozgó, eleven eszű, 
tevékeny ember váljék belőle.”


----------



## evaovi (2010 November 3)

11


----------



## evaovi (2010 November 3)

jelen


----------



## encyxe (2010 November 3)

:d:d


wulfi írta:


> köszi, melitta! Kiss


----------



## evaovi (2010 November 3)

kedvenc szamom: 13


----------



## evaovi (2010 November 3)

Ha jo a kedved...


----------



## encyxe (2010 November 3)

encyxe írta:


> :d:d


hali


----------



## gyongyosil (2010 November 3)

én is itt vagyok kössz


----------



## evaovi (2010 November 3)

15.


----------



## gyongyosil (2010 November 3)

élnék a lehetőséggel


----------



## encyxe (2010 November 3)

Szép napot!


----------



## gyongyosil (2010 November 3)

2. jelen


----------



## gyongyosil (2010 November 3)

klassz a lehetőség


----------



## encyxe (2010 November 3)

Bátraké a szerencse


----------



## encyxe (2010 November 3)

21


----------



## gyongyosil (2010 November 3)

itt vagyok akkor


----------



## gyongyosil (2010 November 3)

köszi a lehetőséget


----------



## Cila-Mila (2010 November 3)

Szia Mindenkinek Kecskemétről!!!!!!!


----------



## encyxe (2010 November 3)

:d


encyxe írta:


> 21


----------



## gyongyosil (2010 November 3)

Melitta egy angyal


----------



## gyongyosil (2010 November 3)

élek a lehetőséggel köszi


----------



## encyxe (2010 November 3)

12345


----------



## gyongyosil (2010 November 3)

köszi mindent


----------



## gyongyosil (2010 November 3)

jönnek a hívek


----------



## gyongyosil (2010 November 3)

végre valami jó hír


----------



## gyongyosil (2010 November 3)

az élet már csak ilyen


----------



## gyongyosil (2010 November 3)

haleluja emberek


----------



## gyongyosil (2010 November 3)

a szép virág mindenkié


----------



## gyongyosil (2010 November 3)

rózsaszin csokor


----------



## gyongyosil (2010 November 3)

az alvás segít


----------



## gyongyosil (2010 November 3)

a haloven egy szuper


----------



## gyongyosil (2010 November 3)

üdv a túlélőknek


----------



## gyongyosil (2010 November 3)

remény az jó


----------



## gyongyosil (2010 November 3)

és megnyillik a világ


----------



## Liquidambar (2010 November 3)

21 "hozzászólásom" van, miért nem tudom megnézni mégse a csatolt file-okat?


----------



## angie66 (2010 November 3)

jelen angie66


----------



## angie66 (2010 November 3)

Szuper vagy te


----------



## angie66 (2010 November 3)

Szuper vagy te,aki ezt ilyen jól kitaláltad


----------



## angie66 (2010 November 3)

miért nem megy tovább?


----------



## angie66 (2010 November 3)

Nagyon nehezen megy


----------



## angie66 (2010 November 3)

de ha egyszer beindul,


----------



## angie66 (2010 November 3)

Már csak 1 kell és bentvagyok?


----------



## lili111 (2010 November 3)

*köszönet*




Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


----------



## lili111 (2010 November 3)

szép estét kívánok mindenkinek!


----------



## bubacsik (2010 November 3)

*Márai Sándor*

„Ha egy ember egyszer bizalommal, föltétlen érzésekkel közeledett valakihez, s érzéseit megsértették, szívét összetörték, soha többé nem tud igazi bizalmat, feltétlen odaadást érezni egy másik ember iránt. Nincs érzékenyebb anyag a földön, mint az emberi anyag. Képtelen arra, hogy elfeledjen egy sértést, mellyel lelkét vagy érzéseit illették. S bármiféle baráti vagy szerelmi találkozást hoz is még számára az élet, gyanakvó marad, minden kapcsolat torz és gonosz játékalkalom lesz számára, örökké bosszút akar. Ilyen az ember. Vigyázz, ha ilyen megsértett szívűekkel állasz szemközt: nem tudod őket megengesztelni. S nincs az a türelem, bölcsesség, nagylelkűség, szenvedély, mely az ilyen csalódott szíveket nyugtatni tudja.” (Márai Sándor)


----------



## bubacsik (2010 November 3)

*Jobbágy Károly*

„Aki szeret, annak varrd fel kabátja gombját,
Mert meglehet, hogy felvarrja más;
Aki szeret, annak hallgasd meg baját-gondját,
Mert könnyen meglehet, hogy meghallgatja más;
Aki szeret, azzal sose légy morc, goromba, mert
Könnyen meglehet, hogy rámosolyog más;
Aki szeret, szeresd! Öleld meg naponta, mert
Könnyen meglehet, hogy megöleli más,
És akkor hidd el, nem ő a hibás!”
(Jobbágy Károly )


----------



## lili111 (2010 November 3)

jó szórakozást kívánok.


----------



## bubacsik (2010 November 3)

*Dante*

"Olyan furcsák vagyunk mi emberek, 
A szemünk sír, az ajkunk nevet. 
Azt hisszük másról, hogy boldog talán 
S irigykedünk egy-egy szaván. 
Azt hisszük, ha a másik szeme ragyog, 
Gondolatai tiszták és szabadok, 
S nem vesszük, dehogy vesszük észre, 
Hogy könnyek égnek csillogó szemében. 
Oly furcsák vagyunk mi emberek, 
A szemünk sír, az ajkunk nevet. 
Hazugság az egész életünk, 
Mert akkor is sírunk, amikor nevetünk." 
_(Dante) _


----------



## bubacsik (2010 November 3)

*Victor Hugo*

“Sose haragudj meg arra, 
Ki durva szóval megsebez. 
Tudom jól, hogy fáj a sértés, 
Valld be, a fontos mégsem ez. 
Hidd el nekem, senki nem rossz, 
Hidd el, jók az emberek, 
Valakiért mindenki harcol, 
Valakit mindenki szeret...” 
_(Victor Hugo)_


----------



## bubacsik (2010 November 3)

*Márai Sándor*

Egy napon felébredtem, és észrevettem, hogy hiányzik. Ez a legnyomorultabb érzés. Mikor hiányzik valaki. Körülnézel, nem érted. Kinyújtod a kezed, egy pohár vizet keresel tétova mozdulattal, egy könyvet. Minden a helyén van az életedben, a tárgyak, a személyek, a megszokott idöbeosztás, a világhoz való viszonyod nem változott. Csak éppen hiányzik valami.
Valaki!
(Márai Sándor)


----------



## balazs1234 (2010 November 3)

1


----------



## bubacsik (2010 November 3)

*Jan Twardowski: Siessünk*

Siessük szeretni az embereket
olyan gyorsan mennek el
cipő marad utánuk meg süket telefon
csak ami nem fontos az cammog, mint a tehén
ami igazán fontos, oly gyors hirtelen történik,
utána a csend normális, egészen kibírhatatlan,
mint a tisztaság, amely legegyszerűbben
a kétségbeeséstől születik
amikor valakire gondolunk nélküle maradván

Ne légy nyugodt, hogy van időd
mert a bizonyosság bizonytalan,
elveszi érzékenységünket, mint minden szerencse
úgy jár egyszerre a kettő, mint a pátosz és a humor
mint két szenvedély,
mely egynél mindig gyengébb,
oly hamar mennek el,
mint júliusban elhallgató sárgarigó
mint egy esetlen hang
vagy egy ügyetlen meghajlás
becsukják szemüket, hogy lássanak igazán
nagyobb kockázat egyébként megszületni,
mint meghalni
mindig túl keveset és túl későn szeretünk

Ne írj róla túl gyakran,
de írj egyszer s mindenkorra,
és olyan leszel, mint a delfin szelíd erős

Siessünk szeretni az embereket,
oly gyorsan mennek el,
és azok meg, akik nem mennek el,
nem mindig térnek vissza
hisz soha nem tudni a szerelemről,
hogy az első az utolsó,
vagy hogy az utolsó - első


----------



## balazs1234 (2010 November 3)

2


----------



## bubacsik (2010 November 3)

*Nagy László: Jártam én koromban, hóban*

Jártam én koromban, hóban, 
húzott az álom. 
Mást kerestem s mellém te álltál, 
kardél mellett felnőtt virágszál, 
sebzett virágom. 

Húszévem elveszett, s érzem, 
te lész a vígasz. 
Mord kültelken, hol a füst szárnyal, 
szádról szóló harmonikáddal 
föl-fölvidítasz. 

Engem a szépség, a vígság 
csodásan éltet. 
Érte égek, hogy megmaradjak, 
bár úgy kelljen szívnom, mint rabnak 
kócból a mézet. 

Köröttem kúsza az élet, 
kúsza a sorsom. 
Vértezz hittel, hűséggel állig, 
akkor én a haláloságyig 
belédfogódzom.


----------



## balazs1234 (2010 November 3)

3


----------



## bubacsik (2010 November 3)

*Reményik Sándor: Ne ítélj*

Istenem, add, hogy ne ítéljek -
Mit tudom én, honnan ered,
Micsoda mélységből a vétek,
Az enyém és a másoké,
Az egyesé, a népeké.
Istenem, add, hogy ne ítéljek. 

Istenem, add, hogy ne bíráljak:
Erényt, hibát és tévedést
Egy óriás összhangnak lássak -
A dolgok olyan bonyolultak
És végül mégis mindenek
Elhalkulnak és kisimulnak
És lábaidhoz _együtt_ hullnak.
Mi olyan együgyűn ítélünk
S a dolgok olyan bonyolultak. 

Istenem, add, hogy mind halkabb legyek -
Versben, s mindennapi beszédben
Csak a szükségeset beszéljem.
De akkor szómban súly legyen s erő 
S mégis egyre inkább símogatás: 
Ezer kardos szónál többet tevő.
S végül ne legyek más, mint egy szelíd igen vagy nem, 
De egyre inkább csak _igen_.
_Mindenre_ ámen és igen.
Szelíd lepke, mely a szívek kelyhére ül. 
Ámen. Igen. És a gonosztól van 
Minden azonfelül.


----------



## evaovi (2010 November 3)

ismet itt


----------



## bubacsik (2010 November 3)

*George Byron: Felirat egy újfoundlandi kutya síremlékére*

Ha új lakót kapnak a temetők,
nem is dicsőt, csak épp előkelőt,
a gyász pompázik szoborrá virulva
és az elhunytat zengi név meg urna:
nem azt, aki csakugyan volt, hanem
akinek kellett volna hogy legyen:
s a szegény kutya, a leghübb barát,
ki boldogan áldozta föl magát,
kinek szíve gazdája szíve volt,
ki mindenben csak az ő híve volt,
dicstelen hull el, bármilyen derék,
s földi lelkét megtagadja az ég:
míg az ember, hiú féreg! csodákat
s kizárólagos eget kér magának.
Óh, ember! napod gyorsan alkonyúl,
rabnak becstelen vagy s romlott, ha úr,
aki kiismert, undor tölti meg
tőled, lélegző, hitvány sártömeg!
Szerelmed kéj, barátságod csalás,
szavad és mosolyod képmutatás!
Neve nemes csak megromlott csirádnak,
rád pirít minden becsületes állat.
Ki itt jársz s látod ezt a sírjelet,
menj tovább, nem fajtádnak tiszteleg:
barát emlékét őrzi ez a jel;
egy barátom volt csak - s az itt hever.


----------



## balazs1234 (2010 November 3)

4


----------



## evaovi (2010 November 3)

meg nehany


----------



## bubacsik (2010 November 3)

*Paul Éluard: És egy mosoly*

Az éj sohase teljes
Higgyétek el ha mondom
Mindig marad
A bánat mélyén is egy nyitott ablak 
Egy ablak mely világos 
Mindig marad egy álom ami virraszt 
Vágy betölteni csillapítni éhség
Egy jó egy tiszta szív
Egy kitárt kéz egy nyílt baráti kéz 
És figyelmes szemek
S egy élet amit meg kell osztani.


----------



## evaovi (2010 November 3)

18.


----------



## balazs1234 (2010 November 3)

5


----------



## evaovi (2010 November 3)

utolso elotti, juhe


----------



## bubacsik (2010 November 3)

*Rónay György: Szerápion legendák*

Két férfi lépkedett a tengeren. Az egyik lassan, biztosan; mellette - fél lépéssel elmaradva, és mintha nem bíznék magában, kapkodóbban, néha bokáig lemerülve, el-elfúló lélegzettel - a másik (vagy a mása). 
Mögöttük végtelen víz, előttük végtelen homok. 
Talpuk alá a föveny úgy simult akár a víz, puhán és selymesen. 
Két kő volt ott - csak két kő, semmi más - mélyen beásva a homokba; kerek, tömzsi kövek, amikhez hajók kötelét hurkolták valaha, mikor még hajók jártak erre. 
Leültek a kövekre; előttük végtelen víz, mögöttük végtelen homok, mindkettő enyhén fodrozódva, éppen csak annyi különbséggel, hogy a tenger mozgékonyan, a homok mereven. 
Ültek és hallgattak. Nézték a tengert. 
Aztán - órák vagy napok múlva, mindegy - aki a társa volt (vagy mása volt) annak, ki elsőül lépett a partra, kezét egy kissé megemelte, olyképp, mint aki tétován nemlétező madár után mutat a messzeségbe. 
Ki elsőül lépett a partra, lehunyta a szemét, mintha látná a madarat. 
- Szólhatsz, Szerápion.


----------



## evaovi (2010 November 3)

az utolso, remelem


----------



## balazs1234 (2010 November 3)

6


----------



## evaovi (2010 November 3)

kosz a lehetoseget


----------



## bubacsik (2010 November 3)

*Henry W. Longfellow: Valakinek...*

Senki nem olyan szegény,
hogy ne tudna adni semmit;
ez olyan lenne, mintha a patak nem adna vizet 
csak azért, mert ő nem folyó.
Add, amid van és ami vagy: 
valakinek talán többet jelenthet,
mint hinnéd.​


----------



## lordmateo9 (2010 November 3)

xD


----------



## balazs1234 (2010 November 3)

7


----------



## bubacsik (2010 November 3)

*Radnóti Miklós: Ó, régi börtönök*

Ó, régi börtönök nyugalma, szép
és régimódi szenvedés, halál
költőhalál, fennkölt és hősi kép,
tagolt beszéd, mely hallgatót talál, -
mily messzi már. A semmiségbe lép,
ki most mozdulni mer. A köd szitál.
A valóság, mint megrepedt cserép,
nem tart már formát és csak arra vár,
hogy szétdobhassa rossz szilánkjait.

Mi lesz most azzal, aki míg csak él,
amíg csak élhet, formában beszél
s arról, mi _van_, - ítélni így tanít.

S tanítna még. De minden szétesett.
Hát ül és néz. Mert semmit sem tehet.


----------



## balazs1234 (2010 November 3)

8


----------



## balazs1234 (2010 November 3)

9


----------



## bubacsik (2010 November 3)

*Márai Sándor: Hetvenkettő*

Mint a varázsló, ki hisz is, nem is
Elhagyták ember is, meg Isten is,
Súgva, mormogva, ismételve, félve
Felsuttogja vad igéit az égre
Így mondhassam el én is titkomat
A szó elszáll, a hús meg elrohad
De ami szónál, anyagnál erősebb
Megérintett, s lelkem, testem merő seb
Mint a bélpoklos, kin a Jel világít
Úgy jelölt meg örökre e világ itt
Láttam a titkot, s nem hallgathatok
A bűn füstje elfödte a napot
A túlsó partra láttam, a sötét fény
Igézetébe, hol a láng lobogva
Kel és elalszik, Sátán csipkebokra –

A világ messze van, már iszonyú
Ólom hangon vonít a háború
A parázs bűn perzsel mindent ma itt
Zsidót, keresztényt, európait
A házak ajtaját vérrel jelölték
Akiben hinni érdemes, megölték
Amiért élni érdemes, gyalázat
Ágyadban dög, bűzös barlang a házad
Pecérek kezén a hívők, s a hit is
Megnyíltak kapuid, Apokalipszis
A vérvád vijjog a világ felett
Aki ma csókol, holnap eltemet
Akit ma ölelek, holnap halott
Reggel elad, ki este ringatott –

A világ végén ülök, Babilon
Partjain, már a halált hallgatom
Az ég, a föld, a víz mind zengenek
Gyászoljon jól, ki világot temet
Sirasson jól, aki mindent sirat
Amit ma toll ír, mind: sírfelirat


----------



## balazs1234 (2010 November 3)

10


----------



## bubacsik (2010 November 3)

*Tamás Menyhért: Az égi madár búcsúja*

In memoriam M. Zs.

Túljutván ezer és ezer csodátlan csodán,
fordít végtelenjén a vágy, mindinkább
lefelé húz, poggyászom az ég; véti ma-
gasát szárnyam – ideje, nagyon is ideje,
hogy visszaadjam nevemet a földnek…


----------



## bubacsik (2010 November 3)

*Henry Longfellow: A természet*

Mint nyájas anya, ha letelt a nap,
ágyba vezeti apró gyermekét,
ki menne már, de ellenkezne még,
tört játéka a padlón ott maradt,
az ajtón át is arra nézne csak;
csillapító vigasznak nem elég
ha bátorítják: lesz helyette ép -
szebb lesz talán, de több gyönyört 
nem ad.

Így bán velünk a természet, keze
játékainkat sorba elszedi,
s pihenni úgy kísér, oly kedvesen,
menjünk, maradjunk,
nem tudjuk mi se;
elménk se érti, álommal teli,
hogy nő fölé a messzi rejtelem.


----------



## balazs1234 (2010 November 3)

11


----------



## bubacsik (2010 November 3)

*Weöres Sándor: Örök pillanat*

Mit málló kőre nem bizol:
mintázd meg levegőből.
Van néha olyan pillanat
mely kilóg az időből,

mit kő nem óv, megőrzi ő,
bezárva kincses öklét,
jövője nincs és multja sincs,
ő maga az öröklét.

Mint fürdőző combját ha hal
súrolta s tovalibbent --
így néha megérezheted
önnön-magadban Istent:

fél-emlék a jelenben is,
és később, mint az álom.
S az öröklétet ízleled
még innen a halálon.


----------



## balazs1234 (2010 November 3)

12


----------



## bubacsik (2010 November 3)

*Charles de Foucauld: Szeretni valakit...*

Szeretni valakit azt jelenti, 
hogy mindig reménykedem benne. 
Attól a pillanattól kezdve, amikor megítéltük, 
korlátoztuk iránta bizalmunkat, 
egyenlővé tettük és azonosítottuk azzal, 
amit tudunk róla, 
és felhagytunk azzal, hogy szeressük. 
Éppen emiatt aztán már nem is lesz képes 
jobbá és nagyobbá válni, 
hiszen bezártuk őt. 
Minden jót fel kell tételeznünk a másikról, 
és mernünk kell 
a szeretetnek lenni ebben a világban, 
amely már képtelen szeretni.


----------



## balazs1234 (2010 November 3)

13


----------



## bubacsik (2010 November 3)

*Dsida Jenő: Sírfelirat*

Megtettem mindent, amit megtehettem,
kinek tartoztam, mindent megfizettem.
Elengedem mindenki tartozását,
felejtsd el arcom romló földi mását.


----------



## balazs1234 (2010 November 3)

14


----------



## balazs1234 (2010 November 3)

15


----------



## bubacsik (2010 November 3)

*Juhász Gyula: Szerelem volt*

Oly messze, messze, messze már,
Hol az öröm s madár se jár,
Hová a vágy is elhervadva ér el,
Oly messze, messze, messze vár. 

Szerelem volt a neve régen,
Tavaszban, éjben vagy mesében,
Tegnap még szenvedés volt, kínos, kedves,
Ma emlék, holnap síromon kereszt lesz.


----------



## balazs1234 (2010 November 3)

16


----------



## balazs1234 (2010 November 3)

17


----------



## balazs1234 (2010 November 3)

18


----------



## balazs1234 (2010 November 3)

19


----------



## balazs1234 (2010 November 3)

20


----------



## bubacsik (2010 November 3)

*Robert Burns: Ha mennél hideg szélben*

Ha mennél hideg szélben
a réten át, a réten át,
rád adnám kockás takaróm,
öleljen át, öleljen át!


S ha körülzúgna sors-vihar
rémségesen, rémségesen:
szivemben volna házad,
oszd meg velem, oszd meg velem!

Volna köröttem zord vadon,
sötét, veszett, sötét, veszett:
mennyország volna nékem az
együtt veled, együtt veled!

S ha volnék minden föld ura
az ég alatt, az ég alatt:
koronám legszebb ékköve
volnál magad, volnál magad!


----------



## teddybear1971 (2010 November 3)

*1*

1


----------



## teddybear1971 (2010 November 3)

*2*

2


----------



## teddybear1971 (2010 November 3)

*3*

3


----------



## teddybear1971 (2010 November 3)

*4*

4


----------



## teddybear1971 (2010 November 3)

*5*

5


----------



## teddybear1971 (2010 November 3)

*6*

6


----------



## teddybear1971 (2010 November 3)

*7*

7


----------



## teddybear1971 (2010 November 3)

*8*

8


----------



## teddybear1971 (2010 November 3)

*9*

9


----------



## teddybear1971 (2010 November 3)

*10*

10


----------



## teddybear1971 (2010 November 3)

*11*

11


----------



## teddybear1971 (2010 November 3)

*12*

12


----------



## teddybear1971 (2010 November 3)

*13*

13


----------



## teddybear1971 (2010 November 3)

*14*

14


----------



## teddybear1971 (2010 November 3)

*15*

15


----------



## teddybear1971 (2010 November 3)

*16*

16


----------



## teddybear1971 (2010 November 3)

*17*

17


----------



## teddybear1971 (2010 November 3)

*18*

18


----------



## teddybear1971 (2010 November 3)

*19*

19


----------



## teddybear1971 (2010 November 3)

*20*

20


----------



## Jethro (2010 November 4)

1


----------



## Jethro (2010 November 4)

2


----------



## Jethro (2010 November 4)

3


----------



## Jethro (2010 November 4)

4


----------



## Jethro (2010 November 4)

[hide][/hide]5


----------



## Jethro (2010 November 4)

6


----------



## Jethro (2010 November 4)

7


----------



## Jethro (2010 November 4)

8


----------



## Jethro (2010 November 4)

9


----------



## Jethro (2010 November 4)

10


----------



## Jethro (2010 November 4)

11


----------



## Jethro (2010 November 4)

12


----------



## Jethro (2010 November 4)

13


----------



## Jethro (2010 November 4)

14


----------



## Jethro (2010 November 4)

15


----------



## Jethro (2010 November 4)

16


----------



## Jethro (2010 November 4)

17


----------



## Jethro (2010 November 4)

18


----------



## Jethro (2010 November 4)

19


----------



## Jethro (2010 November 4)

20


----------



## Jethro (2010 November 4)

21?


----------



## babocska (2010 November 4)

Nagyon vicces voltál, Teddybear!


----------



## babocska (2010 November 4)

Vagy inkább már türelmetlen?


----------



## babocska (2010 November 4)

[FONT=verdana,geneva] Egy vers Kányádi Sándortól:

Én sem volnék, ha nem volnál,
Ha Te hozzám nem hajolnál.
Te sem volnál, ha nem volnék,
Ha én hozzád nem hajolnék.

Osztódom én, osztódol Te,
Só vagy az én kenyerembe.
Mosoly vagy a bajuszomon,
Könny vagyok a két szemedben.

Köt a véred, köt a vérem,
Szeretőm vagy és testvérem.
Köt a vérem, köt a véred,
Szeretőd vagyok s testvéred.

Szellőm vagy, ki megsimogatsz,
Viharom, ki szerteszaggatsz.
Szellőd vagyok, ki simogat,
Viharod, ki szétszaggatlak.

Ha nem volnék, Te sem volnál,
Én sem volnék, ha nem volnál.
Vagyunk ketten két szép nyárfa,
S búvunk egymás árnyékába.


[/FONT]


----------



## babocska (2010 November 4)

És egy József Attilától

"Tar ágak-bogak rácsai között
kaparásznak az őszi ködök,
a vaskorláton hunyorog a dér.

Fáradtság üli a teherkocsit,
de szuszogó mozdonyról álmodik
a vakvágányon, amint hazatér.

Itt-ott kedvetlen, lompos, sárga lomb
tollászkodik és hosszan elborong.
A kövön nyirkos tapadás pezseg.

Batyuba szedte rongyait a nyár,
a pirosító kedvü oda már,
oly váratlanul, ahogy érkezett.

Ki figyelte meg, hogy, mig dolgozik,
a gyár körül az ősz ólálkodik,
hogy nyála már a téglákra csorog?

Tudtam, hogy ősz lesz s majd fűteni kell,
de nem hittem, hogy itt van, ily közel,
hogy szemembe néz s fülembe morog."


----------



## babocska (2010 November 4)

[FONT=&quot]Portia Nelson: Önéletrajz öt rövid fejezetben 

I.
Sétálok az utcán.
Egy mély lyuk van a járdán.
Beleesem, elvesztem.
Nincs segítség.
Nem az én hibám.
Egy örökkévalóság kell, hogy kitaláljak.

II.
Ugyanazon az utcán sétálok.
Egy mély lyuk van a járdán.
Úgy csinálok, mintha nem látnám.
Újra beleesem.
Nem tudom elhinni, hogy ugyanott vagyok.
De nem az én hibám!
Még nagyon hosszú idő telik el, míg ki tudok jönni.

III.
Ugyanazon az utcán sétálok.
Egy mély lyuk van a járdán.
Látom, hogy ott van.
Mégis beleesem... ez puszta megszokás.
A szemem nyitva van. Tudom, hol vagyok.
Az én hibám!
Azonnal kijövök.

IV.
Ugyanazon az utcán sétálok végig.
Egy mély lyuk van a járdán.
Megkerülöm.

V.
Egy másik utcán sétálok végig.[/FONT]


----------



## babocska (2010 November 4)

*[FONT=&quot]Garay Gábor: Jókedvet adj![/FONT]*​ ​ [FONT=&quot]
Jókedvet adj, és semmi mást, Uram!
A többivel megbirkózom magam.
Akkor a többi nem is érdekel
szerencse, balsors, kudarc vagy siker.
Hadd mosolyogjak gondon és bajon
nem kell más, csak ez az egy oltalom
még magányom kiváltsága se kell
sorsot cserélek, bárhol, bárkivel
ha jókedvemből, önként tehetem;
s fölszabadít újra a fegyelem
ha értelmét tudom és vállalom
s nem páncélzat, de szárny a vállamon.
S hogy a holnap se legyen csupa gond
de kezdődő és folytatódó bolond
kaland, mi egyszer véget ér ugyan -
ahhoz is csak jókedvet adj , Uram!

[/FONT]


----------



## babocska (2010 November 4)

*Kurt Tepperwein: A szellemi törvények*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]


Senki
nem ismeri az utat, amely előtted áll.
Még soha senki nem járt ezen az úton,
és nem is fog más járni rajta,
mert ez a te utad.

Olyan egyedülálló,
mint amilyen egyedülálló te vagy.
Igen, egyedülálló vagy,
és különleges, egyedülálló módon kell hozzájárulnod az élethez:
ez a te igazi rendeltetésed.

Menj hát az utadon,
menj azon az egyedülálló módon,
amely csak a tiéd,
de ne próbálj
mielőbb célba érni.
Mert nincsen cél.
Maga az út a cél,
a cél csak az út vége
és egy új út kezdete.

Élvezd hát utadat,
a te egyedülálló, csodálatos életutad.
Engedd, hogy az élet mindennap megajándékozzon,
és ha készen állsz,
engedd, hogy "belső mestered" vezessen.
Életed egyedülálló melódiáját ekképpen
fogod egyre tisztábban hallani magadban.
És énekelj!
Mert minden a te örömödre teremtetett.
Az egész teremtés éretted van!

[FONT=&quot][/FONT]


----------



## babocska (2010 November 4)

[FONT=&quot][/FONT] Volt egyszer egy kisfiú, akinek igen nehéz volt a természete. Az apja adott neki egy zacskó szöget, hogy mindannyiszor, ha elveszti a türelmét, vagy verekszik valakivel, üssön be egy szöget az udvar végén lévő kerítésbe.
Az első napon 37 szöget ütött be a fiú a kerítésbe. Az elkövetkező hetek során megtanult uralkodni magán, és a kerítésbe ütött szögek száma napról napra csökkent: felfedezte, hogy sokkal könnyebb uralkodni magán, mint a szöget beütni a kerítésbe.


----------



## fermat014 (2010 November 4)

*vers!*

Karinthy Frigyes verse

Nihil

Recitativ

Utoljára még elmentem volt szeretőmhöz
És beszélgettem vele a lépcsőházban:
Bementünk, mert kint nagyon fújt a szél
És kemény csöppek estek.

Végleg elbucsuztunk, már nem szeretem:
Aztán lementem a Rottenbiller-utcán,
Vettem gesztenyét, de nem tudtam lenyelni,
Találkoztam Biró barátommal.

Biró beszélt a neo-impresszionizmusról,
Én mondtam: mindent abba kell hagyni:
A művészetnek ne legyenek korlátai -
Se ütem, se vonal, se szín.

Vagyis az a művészet, amit az ember gondol,
És ha nem gondol semmit, az is művészet -
És ha csak érez valamit, az is művészet
És ha neked nem, hát nekem.

És ha neked ez nem képez művészetet
Kedves Ernő: hát akkor nem művészet -
Nem is az a fontos, hogy művészet-e
Vagy sem; - nem az a fontos.

És ha ez nem művészet: hát nem az,
De akkor nem is kell művészet -
Mert az a fontos, hogy figyeljenek
Az emberek és jól érezzék magukat.

Biró dühösen ott maradt az utcán,
Én meg bementem egy kávéházba:
Akkor egy szélroham jött veszekedve
És bevágta az ajtót.

A szélnek mondtam egy gorombaságot,
Kávét ittam és olvastam egy lapot:
Valami cikk volt a versköltészet céljáról,
De nem egyeztem meg vele.

Ja igaz: a lépcsőházból lejövet
(Még ott, volt szeretőmnél) arra gondoltam,
Hogy most meg kellene dögölni
És kiölteni a nyelvemet.

(1913)


----------



## fermat014 (2010 November 4)

*re: vers*

Jó ötlet verseket idézni.
Az előbbi nem tükrözi a hangulatomat...de át tudom érezni.


----------



## fermat014 (2010 November 4)

*még egy*

És a kedvenceim egyike, szintén Karinthy:


Pitypang

Kezed felé
Kezed, hajad felé
Kezed, hajad, szemed felé
Kezed, hajad, szemed, szoknyád felé
Mit kapkodok?! - mindegyre kérded,
Hol bosszús-hangosan, hol fejcsóválva, némán -

Mért nem szelíden símogatva
Ahogy szokás, ahogy mások teszik,
Miért kapkodva, csillogó szemekkel
És mit nevetek hozzá - szemtelenség!
Ilyen csunyán, fülsértő élesen!
Eh, rögtön itthagysz, vagy kezemreütsz!
Pitypang, ne hagyj itt,
Inkább megmondom
Megmondom - várj, füledbe súgom,
Hajtsd félre azt a tincset.

Kezed felé
Kezed, hajad felé
Kezed, hajad, szemed felé
Kezed, hajad, szemed, szoknyád felé
Mi kapkod így - hát mégse jut eszedbe?
Mi kapkod így - még mindig nem tudod?
Pedig ily bosszús arccal
Próbálod elháritani akkor is
Hajad, szemed, szoknyád lefogva.

Porzód felé
Porzód, bibéd felé
Porzód, bibéd, szárad felé
Porzód, bibéd, szárad, szirmod felé
Mi kapkod így, pitypang? - A szél!
A szél, a szél, a szemtelen bolond szél
Vígan visítva bosszúságodon.

Pitypang, mi lesz?
Ez még csak a szellő
Ez még csak kapkod és fütyörész
De én még nem is beszéltem neked a családomról
Hallod-e, hé!
Füttyös Zivatar Úr volt az apám - anyám az a híres arkanzaszi
Tájfun
Tölcséres vihar a sógorom -
Pitypangpehely, kavarogtál-e már ziláltan - alélva
Felhőbefúró forgószél tetején?

Jobb lesz, ha nem ütsz a kezemre.


----------



## karolyrozsa (2010 November 4)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


Helló!!


----------



## karolyrozsa (2010 November 4)

fermat014 írta:


> Jó ötlet verseket idézni.
> Az előbbi nem tükrözi a hangulatomat...de át tudom érezni.



Szerintem jó ötlet!


----------



## karolyrozsa (2010 November 4)

fermat014 írta:


> Karinthy Frigyes verse
> 
> Nihil
> 
> ...


Szép vers!


----------



## karolyrozsa (2010 November 4)

20


----------



## karolyrozsa (2010 November 4)

35


----------



## karolyrozsa (2010 November 4)

33


----------



## karolyrozsa (2010 November 4)

21


----------



## karolyrozsa (2010 November 4)

11


----------



## karolyrozsa (2010 November 4)

65


----------



## karolyrozsa (2010 November 4)

87


----------



## karolyrozsa (2010 November 4)

99


----------



## karolyrozsa (2010 November 4)

59


----------



## karolyrozsa (2010 November 4)

467


----------



## karolyrozsa (2010 November 4)

1899


----------



## karolyrozsa (2010 November 4)

4632


----------



## karolyrozsa (2010 November 4)

100


----------



## novakkaroly (2010 November 4)

érdekes


----------



## novakkaroly (2010 November 4)

Néha kicsit fura is


----------



## novakkaroly (2010 November 4)

De remélem tudok majd letölteni


----------



## novakkaroly (2010 November 4)

Hiszem hogy fogok tudni


----------



## novakkaroly (2010 November 4)

Kiváncsi is vagyok mennyi könyv van itt


----------



## novakkaroly (2010 November 4)

Ahogy látom vannak fent bőven


----------



## novakkaroly (2010 November 4)

Szép reggelünk van ma


----------



## novakkaroly (2010 November 4)

Nem napsütéses de szép


----------



## novakkaroly (2010 November 4)

Megköszöntöttek névnapom alkalmából


----------



## novakkaroly (2010 November 4)

Pedig nem is számítottam rá


----------



## novakkaroly (2010 November 4)

Sok ma a tennivaló


----------



## novakkaroly (2010 November 4)

A kutyám barna


----------



## novakkaroly (2010 November 4)

Macskám pedig nincsen


----------



## novakkaroly (2010 November 4)

Kéne reggelizni már


----------



## novakkaroly (2010 November 4)

Hogy ide mennyit lehet írni


----------



## novakkaroly (2010 November 4)

Sokat!!!!!!


----------



## novakkaroly (2010 November 4)

Nem is keveset


----------



## novakkaroly (2010 November 4)

Jaj anyám


----------



## novakkaroly (2010 November 4)

Na már nagyon kiváncsi vagyok


----------



## novakkaroly (2010 November 4)

És talán most


----------



## paljutka (2010 November 4)

Hello mindenkinek


----------



## paljutka (2010 November 4)

Udv Csikbol


----------



## paljutka (2010 November 4)

Sziasztok


----------



## paljutka (2010 November 4)

szia


----------



## paljutka (2010 November 4)

1 jelen


----------



## paljutka (2010 November 4)

meg egy


----------



## paljutka (2010 November 4)

hu de sok van huszig


----------



## paljutka (2010 November 4)

hello


----------



## paljutka (2010 November 4)

hat ez sok


----------



## paljutka (2010 November 4)

mit lehet olyan sokat irni


----------



## paljutka (2010 November 4)

meg kell 10


----------



## paljutka (2010 November 4)

meg egy jelen


----------



## paljutka (2010 November 4)

itt vagyok


----------



## paljutka (2010 November 4)

hahoo


----------



## paljutka (2010 November 4)

mit lehet meg irni?


----------



## paljutka (2010 November 4)

puszi mindenkinek!


----------



## paljutka (2010 November 4)

na meg csak 4


----------



## paljutka (2010 November 4)

szioka


----------



## paljutka (2010 November 4)

jelen


----------



## paljutka (2010 November 4)

itt vagyok!!!


----------



## paljutka (2010 November 4)

na vegre


----------



## Béla bá (2010 November 4)

Üdvözletem!


----------



## Béla bá (2010 November 4)

Megszívlelendő sorok egy kiváló embertől:


----------



## Béla bá (2010 November 4)

_"Alkoss, teremts, tisztítsd a világot_


----------



## Béla bá (2010 November 4)

_örökítsd tovább az ősi szent lángot!_


----------



## Béla bá (2010 November 4)

_Ha ellened szólnak, ne szólj gyűlölettel,_


----------



## Béla bá (2010 November 4)

_a gonosz nem bír a testvéri szeretettel."_


----------



## Béla bá (2010 November 4)

http://hivokepek.uw.hu/

Ízlelgessétek!


----------



## Béla bá (2010 November 4)

_Lukácsy Kristóf:_ Magyarok őselei, hajdankori nevei és lakhelyei I-II. (Kolozsvár 1870) c. művét, vagy ennek 2000-ben Hunyadi László gondozásában kiadott reprintjét keresem PDF formátumban. Akinek megvan, elsősorban a második kötet érdekelne, annak megköszönném, ha közzétenné!

Kitartás


----------



## Mariet (2010 November 4)

Én is kezdjek el számolni?


----------



## Mariet (2010 November 4)

Ti mit töltöttetek eddig le?


----------



## Mariet (2010 November 4)

Én a vámpírnaplókat szeretném


----------



## Mariet (2010 November 4)

Valaki leszedte már innen?És olvasta is?


----------



## Mariet (2010 November 4)

Elég nehéz a hivatalos fordításhoz hozzájutni


----------



## Mariet (2010 November 4)

Épp dolgozok egyébként


----------



## Mariet (2010 November 4)

Jó munkahely igaz?


----------



## Mariet (2010 November 4)

Csak sajnos már nem tudok mit írni,hogy meglegyen a 20 hozzászólás


----------



## Mariet (2010 November 4)

Igaz már csak 12 kell


----------



## Mariet (2010 November 4)

Sőőőt,már annyi sem


----------



## Mariet (2010 November 4)

Mi lenne ha elkezdenénk egy játékot és közben meg is lehetne szerezni a hozzászólásokat?


----------



## Mariet (2010 November 4)

Az a lényeg,hogy elkezdünk egy történetet,és mindig csak 3 szóval lehet folytatni...


----------



## Mariet (2010 November 4)

páldául: Egyszer egy lány


----------



## Mariet (2010 November 4)

rákattant a vámpírnaplókra


----------



## Mariet (2010 November 4)

és nagyon szerette


----------



## Mariet (2010 November 4)

benne Damon-t.A


----------



## Mariet (2010 November 4)

dögös és genyó


----------



## Mariet (2010 November 4)

vámpírfiút.stb,stb...ez lenne a lényeg


----------



## Mariet (2010 November 4)

Mindjárt megvan a 20!!!


----------



## Mariet (2010 November 4)




----------



## Mariet (2010 November 4)

:d


----------



## Mariet (2010 November 4)

nem működik


----------



## lordmateo9 (2010 November 4)

xD


----------



## lordmateo9 (2010 November 4)

xDD


----------



## lordmateo9 (2010 November 4)

:d


----------



## Thaurus (2010 November 4)

Bárcsak péntek lenne


----------



## lordmateo9 (2010 November 4)

:dd


----------



## Stock12 (2010 November 4)

1


----------



## Stock12 (2010 November 4)

8


----------



## Stock12 (2010 November 4)

13


----------



## Stock12 (2010 November 4)

3


----------



## Stock12 (2010 November 4)

2


----------



## Stock12 (2010 November 4)

4


----------



## Stock12 (2010 November 4)

7


----------



## Stock12 (2010 November 4)

11


----------



## Béla bá (2010 November 4)

9323


----------



## Stock12 (2010 November 4)

12


----------



## Stock12 (2010 November 4)

13


----------



## Stock12 (2010 November 4)

14


----------



## Stock12 (2010 November 4)

15


----------



## Stock12 (2010 November 4)

16


----------



## Stock12 (2010 November 4)

17


----------



## Stock12 (2010 November 4)

18


----------



## Stock12 (2010 November 4)

19


----------



## Stock12 (2010 November 4)

20


----------



## Stock12 (2010 November 4)

21


----------



## Stock12 (2010 November 4)

22


----------



## Stock12 (2010 November 4)

23


----------



## Stock12 (2010 November 4)

24


----------



## Danis (2010 November 4)

Akkor


----------



## Danis (2010 November 4)

Így


----------



## Danis (2010 November 4)

Kell


----------



## Danis (2010 November 4)

Össze


----------



## Danis (2010 November 4)

Szedni


----------



## Danis (2010 November 4)

A


----------



## Danis (2010 November 4)

20


----------



## Danis (2010 November 4)

Hozzá


----------



## Danis (2010 November 4)

Szólást


----------



## Danis (2010 November 4)

?


----------



## Danis (2010 November 4)

Mert


----------



## Danis (2010 November 4)

Akkor


----------



## Danis (2010 November 4)

A


----------



## Danis (2010 November 4)

Fele


----------



## Danis (2010 November 4)

Már


----------



## Danis (2010 November 4)

Meg


----------



## Danis (2010 November 4)

Is


----------



## Danis (2010 November 4)

Van


----------



## Danis (2010 November 4)

Hurrá


----------



## Danis (2010 November 4)

Éljen


----------



## Danis (2010 November 4)

Vivát


----------



## Danis (2010 November 4)

Vagy


----------



## Danis (2010 November 4)

Mégsem


----------



## Danis (2010 November 4)

?


----------



## Fullerjani (2010 November 4)

Üdv Balatonboglárról


----------



## evetke7 (2010 November 4)

Köszi!


----------



## dobaieszti (2010 November 4)

Sziasztok,

én is itt vagyok,
Eszter Mosonmagyaróvár


----------



## Foltoskata (2010 November 4)

Üdv! Nincs kicsit túlbonyolítva ez a 20 hozzászólás, meg 5 meg 30?


----------



## Foltoskata (2010 November 4)

Évek óta olvasom az itteni fórumokat. Foltvarró vagyok, szerettem volna egy képet megnézni, a kreatívságok fórumban.  Ehhez regisztrálnom kellett, majd mikor megtettem, kiderült, hogy két napot kell várnom, és 20x hozzászólni.  Még jó, hogy van egy ilyen lehetőség.  Lehet, hogy 2 nap múlva elfelejtem, melyik képre voltam kíváncsi.


----------



## Foltoskata (2010 November 4)

Most edzhetem az agyam.  Vagy írjam fel? Lehet, hogy ez a legjobb megoldás.


----------



## mosolyod (2010 November 4)

Szép jó napot!


----------



## Foltoskata (2010 November 4)

Most meg sem kellene állnom ötig.


----------



## Foltoskata (2010 November 4)

Szépet neked is!


----------



## ragdoll66 (2010 November 4)

Üdv. mindenkinek Ausztráliából, valahogy összeszedtem a 20 hozzászólást, mégsem tudom letölteni amit szeretnék, pedig nem tegnap regisztráltam. Holnap ismét próbálkozom, de itt már osztják a pizsamákat, későre jár.

Ragdoll66


----------



## hungary73 (2010 November 4)

Sziasztok


----------



## dmacy (2010 November 4)

Szép napot Mindenkinek!


----------



## yucc (2010 November 4)

Jelen! :ugras:


----------



## Dibbuk (2010 November 4)

Szuper!


----------



## Dibbuk (2010 November 4)

Mindjárt meg is lesz.


----------



## Dibbuk (2010 November 4)

two to go


----------



## Dibbuk (2010 November 4)

ééééééééééééééééééééésssssssss


----------



## Dibbuk (2010 November 4)

ja


----------



## sebi53 (2010 November 4)

*nehézségek*

Elég nehéz kiismernie magát az embernek it, de lassan alakul


----------



## sebi53 (2010 November 4)

*Mai napon*

Itt vagyok, ragyogok, mint a fekete szurok!

Alakul, mint púpos gyerek a prés alatt.


----------



## sebi53 (2010 November 4)

*haladjunk*

Mindenkit üdvözlök!


----------



## Balázs23 (2010 November 4)

Még nem vagyok tag, pedig már hozzászóltam 20-szor


----------



## sebi53 (2010 November 4)

*Jó tipp*

Ez egy nagyon jó tipp volt, köszönöm.


----------



## sebi53 (2010 November 4)

*könyvek*

Sajnos a hozzászólásaim egy részét az elektronikus könyveknél elhibáztam, máshol, mint ahol néztem, már szerepelt...


----------



## sebi53 (2010 November 4)

*De jó lenne*

De jó lenne már elérni a 20 hozzászólást, mert addig még nem lehetek teljes jogú tag.


----------



## Timi720 (2010 November 4)

Hozzászóltam 20szor, sajnos mégsem vagyok még tag


----------



## Timi720 (2010 November 4)

Valaki tud segíteni?


----------



## fantom105 (2010 November 4)

Sziasztok,


----------



## fantom105 (2010 November 4)

A 20 üzenetemet szedném össze


----------



## fantom105 (2010 November 4)

Nem nagyon látom át az oldalt, de majd javulni fog


----------



## fantom105 (2010 November 4)

17 szóval bemutatkoznék, amik nem állnak messze tőlem


----------



## fantom105 (2010 November 4)

vargánya gomba


----------



## fantom105 (2010 November 4)

matek


----------



## fantom105 (2010 November 4)

túra


----------



## fantom105 (2010 November 4)

kert


----------



## fantom105 (2010 November 4)

Italia


----------



## fantom105 (2010 November 4)

filozófia


----------



## fantom105 (2010 November 4)

hit


----------



## fantom105 (2010 November 4)

misztérium


----------



## fantom105 (2010 November 4)

kecsketej


----------



## fantom105 (2010 November 4)

gyógynövények


----------



## fantom105 (2010 November 4)

számok


----------



## fantom105 (2010 November 4)

elemzések


----------



## fantom105 (2010 November 4)

tájak


----------



## fantom105 (2010 November 4)

emberek


----------



## fantom105 (2010 November 4)

arcok


----------



## fantom105 (2010 November 4)

képek


----------



## laci7711 (2010 November 4)

zsír az ldal


----------



## laci7711 (2010 November 4)

rajz


----------



## Szilvia Bakon (2010 November 4)

*Barát ?*

Fontos vagy

Ha valaki gondol rád, annak fontos vagy.
Ha valaki sokat gondol rád, az szeret!
S ha valaki az álmait is neked adja,
Az az életét is megosztaná veled.!
Nézz az égre, a legszebb fényre!
Láss egy álmot, s harcolj érte!
A könny és a szeretet édes testvér.
Nem szerelem az, ami egy könnyet sem ér,
Aki sosem sírt, az sohasem szeretett,
Mert a könny és a szeretet,
Egy napon született...kiss


----------



## Szilvia Bakon (2010 November 4)

*Játék*


Vagy is, meg nem is
Velem vagy és nem is
Félsz is és nem is
Élsz is és nem is
Unod és nem is
Vállalod és nem is
Nem is és mégis
Szeretsz, de nem tudod
Szeretlek – akarod.


----------



## Szilvia Bakon (2010 November 4)

*Kányádi Sándor: Jön az ősz*


Jön már az ismerős,
széllábú, deres ősz.
Sepreget, kotorász,
meg-megáll, lombot ráz.

Lombot ráz, diót ver,
krumplit ás, szüretel.
Sóhajtoz nagyokat
s harapja, kurtítja
a hosszú napokat.


----------



## Szilvia Bakon (2010 November 4)

*http://none/A mosoly értéke*

“Semmibe se kerül, de sokat ad.
Gazdagabbá teszi azokat, akik kapják, és mégsem juttatja koldusbotra azokat, akik adják.
Egy pillanatig él csak, de az emléke örökké megmarad.
Senki sem olyan gazdag, hogy meglehetne nélküle, és senki sem olyan szegény, hogy ne lenne gazdagabb tőle.
Boldoggá teszi az otthont, táplálja a jóakaratot az üzleti életben, és a barátság biztos jele.
Nyugalom a megfáradtnak, napfény a csüggedőnek, világosság a szomorkodónak, és a természet legjobb orvossága a bajok ellen.
Mégsem lehet megvenni, elkérni, kölcsönadni vagy ellopni, mert nem áru, csak önként lehet adni.
Mert senkinek sincs annyira szüksége a mosolyra, mint annak, aki maga már nem tud mosolyogni!
Ha tehát meg akarod szerettetni magadat az emberekkel, ez a második szabály: Mosolyogj!”


----------



## Szilvia Bakon (2010 November 4)

Az életet
Erősebbé tehetjük
A halálnál,
Ha gondosan és hibátlanul
Megtanuljuk
A szeretet nyelvét.
<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o> </o>
„Sri Chinmoy”


----------



## Szilvia Bakon (2010 November 4)

“Mindenből kettőt tartsunk kéznél, ami az élethez kell. Ekkor az életünk is kétszer annyit fog érni.
Két mosolyunk, két kedves szavunk legyen egy helyett. Megkettőzött szeretet, türelem, jóindulat – az élet mindennapos kellékei.
A jóból, a kellemesből tartalékunk legyen, hisz kétszeresen kell azt osztogatnunk. A természet bölcsen gondoskodott az egyről: társat rendelt mellé, hogy törékenységétől megóvja. A férfihez a nőt a nőhöz a férfit. Az emberhez embert. A szeretethez szeretetet.
Mindenből kettőnk legyen. Így ha apadna a szeretet, fogyna a türelem, csappanna a jóindulat, ott a tartalék a kezünk ügyében. Tudjuk, hogy hol keressük őket, és boldogságunk is megduplázódik.” (*Tatiosz: Tartalékok*)


----------



## Szilvia Bakon (2010 November 4)

"A valóságban egyáltalán nincs cél. A látható cél csupán orientációs pont a horizonton, amely irányt szab utamnak. A valóságban maga az út a cél, a látható cél pedig csak az út vége, amely egyidejűleg egy új út kezdete.​KURTH TEPPERWEIN<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>​


----------



## Szilvia Bakon (2010 November 4)

Azért küldtelek a Földre, hogy minden földi béklyótól megszabadulj, és az emberiség újra megtalálja a szabadságát.<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>
Azért küldtelek a Földre, hogy az igazságot tanítsd a tévelygőknek.<o></o>
Azért küldtelek a Földre, hogy Fényt vigyél a Sötétségbe.<o></o>
Azért küldtelek a Földre, hogy felismerd magadban: "Én vagyok, én".<o></o>
Azért küldtelek a Földre, hogy magad legyél a harmónia, és az emberiség a te példádon át találja meg a békét.<o></o>
Azért küldtelek a Földre, hogy megszabadítsd magadat, és az emberiség benned és általad szabaduljon meg.<o></o>
Gondold, érezd, éld és szeresd e küldetésed, mivel<o></o>
"Te vagy, Te" mert "Én vagyok, Én.”<o></o>
*F.E. Eckard Strohm: Lelkemnek add a szárnyaid * *<o></o>*


----------



## Szilvia Bakon (2010 November 4)

"Járd be a világ varázslatos tájait, csodáld meg a szépségeit.....<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>
Ismerj meg nagyszerű embereket ,fedezz fel olyan dolgokat, amelyekről nem is álmodtál."<o></o>
_Pam Brown_<o></o>


----------



## Szilvia Bakon (2010 November 4)

*A saját életedet magadnak kel meg élnie, és nem csak a hétköznapok semmit mondó szintjén kel élni azt. Mivel itt a kék bolygón az élet mindenkinek ajándék, amely kivétel nélkül egyszeri és megismételhetetlen. A saját magad tabuk nélküli megismeréséhez egyetlen út vezet, te magad. Aki magadban hordózod, még ki nem alakult belső világképeidet és nézeteidet. Mivel a múltadnak-jelenednek-jövödnek képeit már fogantatásod óta tudat alatt nagyon is ismered. Ahhoz, hogy valóban meg ismerd itt léted valódi céljait, ahhoz meg kel ismerned önmagad. Mert a titokhoz a kulcs, te saját magad vagy. Mivel a végtelen univerzum összes rezgése beléd van kódolva, amit nap, mint nap magadban hordozol elmúlásod napjáig. A nagyvilág, amelyben élsz, az nem mindig annak a tükörképe, amit elképzelsz, és valóban szeretnél. Mert semmi sem az, aminek látszik. Viszont én szeretnék neked fel kínálni egy olyan környezetet, hogy világod, *


----------



## Szilvia Bakon (2010 November 4)

Tegnap. ADTAM<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>
Éhezőknek enni adtam, szomjazóknak inni adtam nem pénzért, nem barátságból, csak szeretetből őszintén tisztelve az embert, bíztam a jóban. Ártatlanul néztem a szemekbe. Köszönetet adtak cserébe.<o></o>


----------



## Szilvia Bakon (2010 November 4)

Amikor azt gondolod „vége, ennyi el kell menni” ne add fel. Keress , én itt vagyok segítek. Épülj fel Te is ! lásd meg a világ ezer szépségét. Add magadat , beszéld el fájdalmad .<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>
 Titkod itt marad. Békét nyugalmat találsz. Itt a természetben a Teremtő közelében a gyógyító szent helyen erőt merítesz.<o></o>
<o> </o>
Ismét gondtalan elvárások nélküli önmagad vagy. Feladat csak annyi SZERESD MAGADAT ! Ez a legnagyobb dolog. <o></o>
A gyógyítás a Teremtő szeretete által nem pénzről szól. Ember légy , őszinte, igaz, barát aki akar és tud szeretni<o></o>
<o> </o>
A szeretet a legnagyobb kincs a világon, nem lehet pénzért venni. Szívből kell jönnie és őszintén. Hamis dolgok , érdekek nélkül. Akkor add ha komolyan gondolod, a csalódás fájdalmas! <o></o>
Szeretni mindig igazan lehet, virágot sárba tiporni, állatba belerúgni, embernek fájdalmat okozni nincs értelme.<o></o>
Nézz a világra nyitott őszinte szemmel. Lásd meg magad a másik szemébe. Érzéseket, érzelmeket , szívből jövő melegséget, vagy lesütött pillantást. <o></o>
Ekkor már tudod, elmúlt csak érdek volt, próba, játék, manipulálás. LÉGY IGAZ és őszinte, csak annyit adj amit lehet, ne vedd vissza bántón. <o></o>
Légy barát, testvér, mester tanító ! A SZÍVEKET ápolni kell! Lég néha egy kedves szó, egy mondat , egy gondolat, nem kell az,hogy hazudj.<o></o>
Elég annyi, hogy köszönöm gondolok rád. A könnyek akkor talán elapadnak és a fájdalom a magány már nem olyan nehéz.<o></o>
Rossz nézni a számítógépet várni, hogy csörög a telefon, reménykedni feleslegesen.<o></o>
Még nem késő kimondani Barátom !<o></o>
<o> </o>
Amit az ember gondoz , ápol az fejlődik. A virág neked nyílik, z állatok téged várnak haza. Ők őszinték, igazak. A világ a természet igaz , csak az emberek változnak. Légy TE hát igaz őszinte ember ! Szeresd Magadat! Tanulj szállni , repülni. Alkoss , teremts a gondolatok erejével. Mindent elérsz, ha igazán akarod. <o></o>
2010. május 15. 15 óra . Köszönöm, hogy eljöttél. Elengedlek, menj !<o></o>
Ennyi volt…….. Nagyon fáj!<o></o>
<o> </o>
Égi üzenet ! <o></o>
„Szívem minden szeretetével szeretlek Téged !”<o></o>
<o> </o>
Mond , jelezd ! Mi ez ? Mekkora a hatalmad ? Érezlek , földi viharban együtt dobban a szívünk. Érzem lüktet , forr a vérem. Itt vagy. Újra élek minden pillanatot , mi ez valóság helyett álom ? Mi az igaz a föld vagy a halhatatlan lelki lét ? Mester nem értek semmit, mond , taníts fázom ! <o></o>
Nagyon fázom ki ölel át engem ? Idő végtelen tengerén leszünk igazán együtt ?<o></o>
<o> </o>
*KÖSZÖNÖM. Most már tudom lélekben mindig mindenhol itt vagy. Bennem élsz. Te alkottál.*<o></o>


----------



## Szilvia Bakon (2010 November 4)

Barátság, szeretet

A barát egy mosoly, mely bátorít ha félsz;
a barát taps, mely ujjong, ha célba érsz.
A barát egy kéz, mely felhúz, ha elestél,
a barát az álom,mit ébren kerestél.
A barát egy könnycsepp, mely érted hull, ha baj van.
A barát gyémántpáncél véd téged a harcban.
A barát egy nevetés, mely felharsan, ha meglát.
A barát egy rózsakert,mely Neked nyitja bokrát.
A barát egy csillag, mit az éj varázsol.
A barát egy dallam,
A barát a láng, mely kitámogat a tűzből,
A barát az emlék, mit szívedben őrzöd.
A barát is csak ember, s néha tán hibázik,
de szeret, s ha nincs veled, érzed, hogy hiányzik!<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>
<o> </o>


----------



## Szilvia Bakon (2010 November 4)

„Emberi törvény, kibírni mindent
S menni mindig tovább, <?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>
Még akkor is ha nem élnek már benned <o></o>
Remények és csodák.,”<o></o>
Hemingway,


----------



## laci7711 (2010 November 4)

szekér


----------



## laci7711 (2010 November 4)

csoda


----------



## laci7711 (2010 November 4)

sima


----------



## Szilvia Bakon (2010 November 4)

Vándor ki most betérsz, nézz körül, élvezd a természet szépségét, de gondolj arra, hogy itt 2001-ben csak 1 db fa volt. Tudod mindennek ára, van. 
<O</O
Ez a hely csupa szeretetet kapott, gondoskodást, figyelmet. Mindenünk, ami volt + az itt van.<O</O
Ezért most a szeretet visszafelé áramlik. Érezd, gyógyulj, térj vissza, gondozd, ápold, fogadj örökbe egy fát, bokrot. Ültess virágot, vagy bármit, amivel a nyomod itt marad. SZERESD !!!
<O</O<O</O
www.csodaktava.hupont.hu

HU 8945. Bak


----------



## laci7711 (2010 November 4)

szamár


----------



## Szilvia Bakon (2010 November 4)

_*Ha szeretsz valakit, engedd el. Ha visszajön, örökre a tied, ha nem, soha nem is volt az.”*_
_<O</O_
_*“A sors talán azt akarja, hogy sok nem megfelelő emberrel találkozz, mielőtt megismered az igazit, hogy mikor ez megtörténik, igazán hálás legyél érte.”<O</O*_
_*(Paulo Coelho)<O</O*_<O</O


----------



## laci7711 (2010 November 4)

sereg


----------



## Szilvia Bakon (2010 November 4)

_Minden szerelmi kapcsolat olyan, mint a mester-tanítvány viszony, ahol mindkét fél egyszerre mester és tanítvány egy személyben_.......


----------



## laci7711 (2010 November 4)

szemle


----------



## Szilvia Bakon (2010 November 4)

_Az a szerető, aki a kedvese válaszára vár, csak a másik által képes szeretni –, a tüze hasonlatos a lánghoz, amelyet olaj táplál, de az a szerető, aki képes megállni a maga lábán a szeretetben olyan, mint a nap, amely önmagából árasztja a fényét és a melegét._

_Semmit sem cselekedtél a múltban, ami méltatlanná tenne a szeretetre. Semmit sem kell tenned azért, hogy szeretetre méltó légy. E pillanatban nemcsak szeretetre méltó vagy, hanem maga a *szeretet. *_


----------



## laci7711 (2010 November 4)

kilóg


----------



## Szilvia Bakon (2010 November 4)

*TERÉZ anya: Az élet himnusza*​Az élet egyetlen – ezért vedd komolyan!
Az élet szép – csodáld meg!
Az élet boldogság – ízleld!
Az élet álom – tedd valósággá!
Az élet kihívás – fogadd el!
Az élet kötelesség – teljesítsd!
Az élet játék – játszd!​




​Az élet vagyon – használd fel!
Az élet szeretet – add át magad!
Az élet titok – fejtsd meg!
Az élet ígéret – teljesítsd!
Az élet szomorúság – győzd le!
Az élet dal – énekeld!
Az élet küzdelem – harcold meg!
Az élet kaland – vállald!
Az élet jutalom – érdemeld ki!
Az élet élet – éljed!​


----------



## laci7711 (2010 November 4)

benéz


----------



## bajo (2010 November 4)

Igen


----------



## laci7711 (2010 November 4)

teknő


----------



## laci7711 (2010 November 4)

nem


----------



## bajo (2010 November 4)

Köszönöm!


----------



## bajo (2010 November 4)

Még egyszer köszönöm!


----------



## laci7711 (2010 November 4)

netán


----------



## bajo (2010 November 4)

Mit kérdezel?


----------



## bajo (2010 November 4)

Jó, rendben!


----------



## bajo (2010 November 4)

Halihó!


----------



## bajo (2010 November 4)

Kár, mentés


----------



## laci7711 (2010 November 4)

hogy vagy?


----------



## bajo (2010 November 4)

Elmegyek.


----------



## bajo (2010 November 4)

Még nem láttam..


----------



## bajo (2010 November 4)

Igen?


----------



## bajo (2010 November 4)

ah


----------



## bajo (2010 November 4)

ho-hó!


----------



## bajo (2010 November 4)

kérdés??


----------



## laci7711 (2010 November 4)

érdekes


----------



## Szilvia Bakon (2010 November 4)

Minden ami kedves, és amit szeretek azt láthatod
www.isteniszeretei.hupont.hu oldalon

Köszönöm a lehetőséget sok szeretettel Szilvia



*<O</O*


----------



## bajo (2010 November 4)

valaki elment ?


----------



## bajo (2010 November 4)

Ja, akkor nem..


----------



## bajo (2010 November 4)

pár beszéd..párbeszéd.


----------



## bajo (2010 November 4)

mit üzen a rádió?


----------



## bajo (2010 November 4)

nov.4-én..


----------



## bajo (2010 November 4)

mikor?


----------



## laci7711 (2010 November 4)

sima


----------



## bajo (2010 November 4)

20.


----------



## bajo (2010 November 4)

most akkor mi lesz?


----------



## laci7711 (2010 November 4)

szent


----------



## laci7711 (2010 November 4)

sebesült


----------



## laci7711 (2010 November 4)

sérült


----------



## batyu182 (2010 November 4)

Az íratlan szabályokat az analfabéták írják.


----------



## laci7711 (2010 November 4)

semmi


----------



## batyu182 (2010 November 4)

A diliházban egy emberből kettő skizofrén.


----------



## batyu182 (2010 November 4)

Abszolut bátor ember az aki hashajtóra altató veszbe!


----------



## batyu182 (2010 November 4)

A Hold sokkal hasznosabb, mint a Nap. Az legalább akkor világít, mikor sötét van.


----------



## batyu182 (2010 November 4)

Nézett bambán,mint örömlány az üdülési csekkre...


----------



## batyu182 (2010 November 4)

A férfiak kevesebbet hazudnának, ha a nők kevesebbet kérdeznének.


----------



## batyu182 (2010 November 4)

Ha megkérdezném, hogy szeretkeznél-e velem, akkor ugyanazt válaszolnád, mint erre a kérdésre?


----------



## batyu182 (2010 November 4)

A méhek nem olyan szorgosak mint hisszük,csak nem tudnak lassabban zümmögni...


----------



## batyu182 (2010 November 4)

Esküszöm megölök mindenkit a világon , magammal kezdem.


----------



## batyu182 (2010 November 4)

Drágám, ha valamelyikőnk meghal akkor újraházasodhatok?


----------



## lili111 (2010 November 4)

sziasztok
jók a témák engem is érdekelnek , de a rendszer nem engedbe.

szép napot mindenkinek

jók vagytok

még 9.

8

7

6

5

még 4

még 3


----------



## batyu182 (2010 November 4)

megcsaplak mind keselyűt 7 napos dögszag


----------



## canadahun2 (2010 November 4)

1


----------



## batyu182 (2010 November 4)

Annyi eszed van,mint nekem fölösleg.


----------



## batyu182 (2010 November 4)

Örökké fogok élni ha beledöglök is.


----------



## canadahun2 (2010 November 4)

2


----------



## canadahun2 (2010 November 4)

3


----------



## batyu182 (2010 November 4)

Nagy tervem hogy tervezgetés nélkül élem további életem


----------



## batyu182 (2010 November 4)

Kocka az aki ugyanannyit gépezik, mint mi csak nem szeretjük!


----------



## batyu182 (2010 November 4)

Úgy szeretem, hogy minden tanár azt hiszi, hogy csak a saját órájára kell tanulnom.


----------



## batyu182 (2010 November 4)

A közgazdász az a szakember, aki másnap meg tudja mondani, hogy az előző nap megjósolt dolgok miért nem történtek meg ma.


----------



## batyu182 (2010 November 4)

Csapatmunka az,amikor sokan csinálják,amit mondok...


----------



## canadahun2 (2010 November 4)

4


----------



## batyu182 (2010 November 4)

Ha az idegenek olyan okosak, hogy tudnak utazni az űrben, akkor miért a leghülyébbeket rabolják el?


----------



## petirex (2010 November 4)

Hű de lassan telik a nap


----------



## batyu182 (2010 November 4)

Két karomat odaadnám, hogy megölelhesselek!


----------



## petirex (2010 November 4)

Vagy inkább gyorsan?


----------



## lili111 (2010 November 4)

*szia*



1valaky írta:


> szuper vagykiss


 meg van a 20 hozzászólás és még várni kell?kiss


----------



## petirex (2010 November 4)

Azé nemá hogy ilyet mondassssszzz


----------



## canadahun2 (2010 November 4)

5


----------



## petirex (2010 November 4)

Hajjajj


----------



## canadahun2 (2010 November 4)

6


----------



## petirex (2010 November 4)

Már van 25 hozzászólásom és még mindig letiltja


----------



## petirex (2010 November 4)

*Ehh*


----------



## canadahun2 (2010 November 4)

7


----------



## canadahun2 (2010 November 4)

8


----------



## canadahun2 (2010 November 4)

9


----------



## canadahun2 (2010 November 4)

10


----------



## canadahun2 (2010 November 4)

11


----------



## canadahun2 (2010 November 4)

12


----------



## canadahun2 (2010 November 4)

13


----------



## canadahun2 (2010 November 4)

14


----------



## canadahun2 (2010 November 4)

15


----------



## manga0214 (2010 November 4)

nem tudom mit írjak


----------



## canadahun2 (2010 November 4)

16


----------



## manga0214 (2010 November 4)

unatkozom...


----------



## manga0214 (2010 November 4)

blabla


----------



## manga0214 (2010 November 4)

ez a 4. hozzászólás


----------



## manga0214 (2010 November 4)

itt nagyon jó könyvek vannak fent


----------



## manga0214 (2010 November 4)

....amúgy üdv mindenkinek


----------



## manga0214 (2010 November 4)

...ez a hetedik


----------



## manga0214 (2010 November 4)

és nyolcadik.........


----------



## manga0214 (2010 November 4)

na még egy


----------



## manga0214 (2010 November 4)

10. bejegyzés.....


----------



## canadahun2 (2010 November 4)

17


----------



## canadahun2 (2010 November 4)

18


----------



## manga0214 (2010 November 4)

nem tudom mit írjak ide


----------



## canadahun2 (2010 November 4)

19


----------



## manga0214 (2010 November 4)

fázom.......


----------



## manga0214 (2010 November 4)




----------



## canadahun2 (2010 November 4)

20


----------



## manga0214 (2010 November 4)

kipp kopp


----------



## manga0214 (2010 November 4)

tipp topp


----------



## manga0214 (2010 November 4)

sitty


----------



## manga0214 (2010 November 4)

sutty


----------



## manga0214 (2010 November 4)

33


----------



## manga0214 (2010 November 4)

utolsó előtti


----------



## manga0214 (2010 November 4)

uccsó


----------



## pivot (2010 November 4)

Üdv! Én is a 20-ra gyúrok...


----------



## pivot (2010 November 4)

2


----------



## pivot (2010 November 4)

3


----------



## pivot (2010 November 4)

4


----------



## pivot (2010 November 4)

öt


----------



## pivot (2010 November 4)

six


----------



## pivot (2010 November 4)

sep


----------



## pivot (2010 November 4)

acht


----------



## pivot (2010 November 4)

*9*


----------



## pivot (2010 November 4)

dek


----------



## pivot (2010 November 4)

99-88


----------



## pivot (2010 November 4)

egy tucat


----------



## pivot (2010 November 4)

7


----------



## pivot (2010 November 4)

6


----------



## pivot (2010 November 4)

5


----------



## pivot (2010 November 4)

4


----------



## pivot (2010 November 4)

3


----------



## pivot (2010 November 4)

2


----------



## Papedli (2010 November 4)

Sziasztok.


----------



## Papedli (2010 November 4)

Már...


----------



## Papedli (2010 November 4)

...csak...


----------



## Papedli (2010 November 4)

...néhány...


----------



## Papedli (2010 November 4)

...hozzászólás...


----------



## Papedli (2010 November 4)

...hiányzik...


----------



## Papedli (2010 November 4)

...és...


----------



## Papedli (2010 November 4)

...már...


----------



## Papedli (2010 November 4)

...meg...


----------



## Papedli (2010 November 4)

...is...


----------



## Papedli (2010 November 4)

...van...


----------



## Papedli (2010 November 4)

...a...


----------



## Papedli (2010 November 4)

...húsz...


----------



## Papedli (2010 November 4)

...darab...


----------



## Papedli (2010 November 4)

...hozzászólásom...


----------



## Papedli (2010 November 4)

... . ...


----------



## Papedli (2010 November 4)




----------



## Papedli (2010 November 4)

Már csak 3 kell.


----------



## Papedli (2010 November 4)

Még kettő.


----------



## Papedli (2010 November 4)

S kész.


----------



## pivot (2010 November 4)

1


----------



## pivot (2010 November 4)

küldetés teljesítve!


----------



## pivot (2010 November 4)

ráadás...


----------



## Maagus (2010 November 4)

szia


----------



## Maagus (2010 November 4)

*az nincs*

messze még a 20


----------



## Maagus (2010 November 4)

szia mindenkinek


----------



## Maagus (2010 November 4)

na jó, kipróbálom az "abc" - t


----------



## Maagus (2010 November 4)

...ja igen: ...és rendszeresen iszom!


----------



## kismanobkv (2010 November 4)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Maagus (2010 November 4)

vagyok


----------



## Maagus (2010 November 4)

29


----------



## Smorden (2010 November 5)

1


----------



## dislocatedfool (2010 November 5)




----------



## dislocatedfool (2010 November 5)

sziasztok


----------



## dislocatedfool (2010 November 5)

én


----------



## dislocatedfool (2010 November 5)

valójában


----------



## dislocatedfool (2010 November 5)

csak


----------



## dislocatedfool (2010 November 5)

egy


----------



## dislocatedfool (2010 November 5)

könyvet


----------



## dislocatedfool (2010 November 5)

szeretnék


----------



## dislocatedfool (2010 November 5)

letölteni


----------



## dislocatedfool (2010 November 5)

innen


----------



## dislocatedfool (2010 November 5)

egész


----------



## dislocatedfool (2010 November 5)

pontosan


----------



## dislocatedfool (2010 November 5)

Arisztophanész


----------



## dislocatedfool (2010 November 5)

A madarak


----------



## dislocatedfool (2010 November 5)

című


----------



## dislocatedfool (2010 November 5)

komédiáját


----------



## dislocatedfool (2010 November 5)

mivel


----------



## dislocatedfool (2010 November 5)

csak


----------



## dislocatedfool (2010 November 5)

itt


----------



## dislocatedfool (2010 November 5)

találtam


----------



## dislocatedfool (2010 November 5)

meg


----------



## zsoltii76 (2010 November 5)

*mikor tudok letolteni syilusokat*



Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


mikor tudok letolteni syilusokat


----------



## zsoltii76 (2010 November 5)

mikor tudok letolteni syilusokat


----------



## zsoltii76 (2010 November 5)

mikor tudok letolteni


----------



## zsoltii76 (2010 November 5)

szia


----------



## zsoltii76 (2010 November 5)

mikor tudok


----------



## zsoltii76 (2010 November 5)

szai


----------



## zsoltii76 (2010 November 5)

pa


----------



## zsoltii76 (2010 November 5)

mikor tudok letolteni syilusokat


----------



## zsoltii76 (2010 November 5)

mikor tudok letolteni


----------



## zsoltii76 (2010 November 5)

yamaha


----------



## zsoltii76 (2010 November 5)

psr


----------



## zsoltii76 (2010 November 5)

e 423


----------



## zsoltii76 (2010 November 5)

ritmusok


----------



## zsoltii76 (2010 November 5)

stylek


----------



## zsoltii76 (2010 November 5)

yamaha psr e4 423


----------



## zsoltii76 (2010 November 5)

a roland kompatibilis a yamaha ritmusokal???


----------



## zsoltii76 (2010 November 5)

sok mulatos ha volna


----------



## zsoltii76 (2010 November 5)

????


----------



## zsoltii76 (2010 November 5)

es midi ???


----------



## zsoltii76 (2010 November 5)

az hogy mukodik???


----------



## zsoltii76 (2010 November 5)

ok


----------



## Vali0 (2010 November 5)

Üdvözlet Veszprémből!


----------



## senki11 (2010 November 5)

jó reggelt mindenkinek!


----------



## sz.g. (2010 November 5)

*sziasztok*

Sziasztok!
én még új vagyok itt, de remélem hogy hamarosan sok okos dolgot tudunk tanulni egymástól 
Gabi


----------



## nimretil (2010 November 5)

Üdv mindenkinek!


----------



## nimretil (2010 November 5)

Ide tényleg lehet írni 20 üzenetet, vagy az nem lenne fair?


----------



## Csuky (2010 November 5)

Hajrá magyarok ! )


----------



## doma22 (2010 November 5)

a


----------



## doma22 (2010 November 5)

b


----------



## doma22 (2010 November 5)

c


----------



## doma22 (2010 November 5)

d


----------



## doma22 (2010 November 5)

e


----------



## doma22 (2010 November 5)

f


----------



## doma22 (2010 November 5)

g


----------



## doma22 (2010 November 5)

h


----------



## doma22 (2010 November 5)

i


----------



## doma22 (2010 November 5)

j


----------



## doma22 (2010 November 5)

k


----------



## doma22 (2010 November 5)

l


----------



## doma22 (2010 November 5)

m


----------



## doma22 (2010 November 5)

n


----------



## doma22 (2010 November 5)

o


----------



## doma22 (2010 November 5)

p


----------



## doma22 (2010 November 5)

q


----------



## doma22 (2010 November 5)

r


----------



## doma22 (2010 November 5)

s


----------



## doma22 (2010 November 5)

t


----------



## vigilac (2010 November 5)

*Üdvözlet*

Sziasztok, beléptem...


----------



## vigilac (2010 November 5)

és hozzá is szólok


----------



## vigilac (2010 November 5)

másodszor is


----------



## vigilac (2010 November 5)

4


----------



## vigilac (2010 November 5)

5


----------



## vigilac (2010 November 5)

hatodikra ismét hosszabban írok


----------



## vigilac (2010 November 5)

spirál


----------



## vigilac (2010 November 5)

morál


----------



## vigilac (2010 November 5)

tűz és kanál


----------



## vigilac (2010 November 5)

arany


----------



## vigilac (2010 November 5)

lövés


----------



## vigilac (2010 November 5)

örömködés


----------



## vigilac (2010 November 5)

gyönyör és kín


----------



## vigilac (2010 November 5)

sír és virág


----------



## vigilac (2010 November 5)

bölcső


----------



## vigilac (2010 November 5)

pólya


----------



## vigilac (2010 November 5)

reménykedés


----------



## vigilac (2010 November 5)

viasz


----------



## vigilac (2010 November 5)

agyag


----------



## vigilac (2010 November 5)

forma


----------



## vigilac (2010 November 5)

bontás


----------



## vigilac (2010 November 5)

kötél


----------



## vigilac (2010 November 5)

létra


----------



## vigilac (2010 November 5)

feltámadás


----------



## hpityu (2010 November 5)

Sziasztok!


----------



## hpityu (2010 November 5)

Bocsi, de elfogytak az üzeneteim. 
Így egy darabig itt leszek.


----------



## hpityu (2010 November 5)

Ha már itt vagyok, elmondom, hogy nagyon tetszik ez a fórum!


----------



## hpityu (2010 November 5)

Rengeteg hasznos dolgot találtam itt, köszönöm!


----------



## PepsiCo (2010 November 5)

Sziasztok!
Nekem is nagyon tetszik a fórum!


----------



## PepsiCo (2010 November 5)

Bölcsesség


----------



## PepsiCo (2010 November 5)

Szeretet


----------



## PepsiCo (2010 November 5)

Pénz


----------



## hpityu (2010 November 5)

Készítettem egy pici gyűjteményt, annak a linkje található a csatolt fájlban.


----------



## hpityu (2010 November 5)

Mivel nincs kedvem annyit írni, elsorolom, hogy mi található benne, persze csak egyesével.


----------



## hpityu (2010 November 5)

Charles_F_Haanel_Mesterkulcs_rendszer.zip


----------



## hpityu (2010 November 5)

Dr_Spencer_Johnson_Hova_lett_a_sajtom.zip


----------



## hpityu (2010 November 5)

Eckhart_Tolle_A_most_hatalma.zip


----------



## hpityu (2010 November 5)

Eckhart_Tolle_A_most_hatalma_a_gyakorlatban.zip


----------



## hpityu (2010 November 5)

Eckhart_Tolle_A_vilag_csendje.zip


----------



## hpityu (2010 November 5)

Eckhart_Tolle_Az_orokkevalo_megerintese.zip


----------



## hpityu (2010 November 5)

Eckhart_Tolle_Kisero.zip


----------



## hpityu (2010 November 5)

Eckhart_Tolle_Megszolal_a_csend.zip


----------



## hpityu (2010 November 5)

Eckhart_Tolle_Uj_fold.zip


----------



## hpityu (2010 November 5)

F_E_Eckard_Strohm_Atlantisz_angyalai.zip


----------



## hpityu (2010 November 5)

James_Redfield_A_mennyei_profecia.zip


----------



## hpityu (2010 November 5)

James_Redfield_A_mennyei_profecia_zsebkalauz.zip


----------



## hpityu (2010 November 5)

James_Redfield_A_tizedik_felismeres.zip


----------



## hpityu (2010 November 5)

James_Redfield_A_tizenegyedik_felismeres.zip


----------



## hpityu (2010 November 5)

És a többi egyben:
Kryon_A_fenymunkas_kezikonyve.zip
Neale_Donald_Walsch_A_gazdagsagrol.zip
Neale_Donald_Walsch_A_holisztikus_eletrol.zip
Neale_Donald_Walsch_A_Holnap_Istene.zip
Neale_Donald_Walsch_A_kapcsolatokrol.zip
Neale_Donald_Walsch_Beszelgetesek_Istennel_1.zip
Neale_Donald_Walsch_Beszelgetesek_Istennel_2.zip
Neale_Donald_Walsch_Beszelgetesek_Istennel_3.zip
Neale_Donald_Walsch_Egysegben_istennel__2-3._resz_.zip
Neale_Donald_Walsch_Istennel_az_orokletben.zip
Richard_Bach_A_messias_kezikonyve.zip
Richard_Bach_Hid_az_orokkevalosagon_at.zip
Richard_Bach_Illuziok.zip
Richard_Bach_Minden_es_mindenki_egy.zip
Richard_Bach_Siraly.zip
Tobias.exe

Az utolsót a shaumbra oldalról gyűjtöttem, Tóbiás üzeneteit tartalmazza és a treedbnotes nevű programmal készült.


----------



## Brumma (2010 November 5)

Látom, hpityu is magvas igazságok közlésével igyekszik megszerezni a 20 hozzászólást


----------



## szunyibea (2010 November 5)

még csak most kezdtem


----------



## szunyibea (2010 November 5)

5-dik


----------



## szunyibea (2010 November 5)

6.


----------



## Brumma (2010 November 5)

Kedves szunyibea, akkor most szunyi helyett Te is magvas igazságokat fogsz közölni a világgal.


----------



## szunyibea (2010 November 5)

7-dik


----------



## szunyibea (2010 November 5)

igen, csak is a lényeget


----------



## peterpal55 (2010 November 5)

*köszi*

köszönöm szépen, jó ötlet...


----------



## szunyibea (2010 November 5)

Brumma, amint látom, Te még előrébb jársz.


----------



## sapphirecg (2010 November 5)

Szia


----------



## Brumma (2010 November 5)

Látom, hogy igen lényegre törő vagy.


----------



## Brumma (2010 November 5)

Ha ilyen gyorsan írsz, szunyibea, akkor hamarosan nagy előnyre teszel szert!


----------



## peterpal55 (2010 November 5)

*2*

és ezt még 19-szer kell?


----------



## peterpal55 (2010 November 5)

három


----------



## peterpal55 (2010 November 5)

vagy eccerűen nem értem a dolgot?


----------



## peterpal55 (2010 November 5)

de igen


----------



## Brumma (2010 November 5)

Szia sapphirecg! Látom, igyekezned kell!. Te is számlálni fogsz?


----------



## peterpal55 (2010 November 5)

vagy kedvenc szerzőket sorolni fel?


----------



## Brumma (2010 November 5)

Na megyek rejtvényt fejteni. Sziasztok, további kellemes számlálást.


----------



## peterpal55 (2010 November 5)

Kurt Vonnegut, Hamvas Béla


----------



## peterpal55 (2010 November 5)

jó rejtvényfejtést, Agatha Christie, jut eszembe...


----------



## peterpal55 (2010 November 5)

kedvenc számom? 5, de azt más meghaladtam, sjns


----------



## peterpal55 (2010 November 5)

és jön a tizedik?
haladok...


----------



## sapphirecg (2010 November 5)

Amilyen az adjisten, olyan a fogadjisten.


----------



## peterpal55 (2010 November 5)

már csak 9 kell...


----------



## peterpal55 (2010 November 5)

vagy 8? ilyen, aki nem szeret olvasni, az sokat ír...


----------



## sapphirecg (2010 November 5)

Elhull a virág, eliramlik az élet...


----------



## sapphirecg (2010 November 5)

Even now there is still hope left.


----------



## sapphirecg (2010 November 5)

Kicsi a bors, de erős.


----------



## peterpal55 (2010 November 5)

van még valaki ébren a határban?


----------



## sapphirecg (2010 November 5)

14


----------



## sapphirecg (2010 November 5)

hmm....


----------



## peterpal55 (2010 November 5)

nocsak nocsak


----------



## sapphirecg (2010 November 5)

Szép hétvégét mindenkinek!


----------



## peterpal55 (2010 November 5)

versenyezzünk?
15


----------



## sapphirecg (2010 November 5)

A jó bornak nem kell cégér.


----------



## peterpal55 (2010 November 5)

szerintem is szép htvgt


----------



## sapphirecg (2010 November 5)

A jó bornak is kell cégér.....


----------



## peterpal55 (2010 November 5)

ügyes próbálkozás...


----------



## sapphirecg (2010 November 5)

peterpal55 írta:


> szerintem is szép htvgt


----------



## peterpal55 (2010 November 5)

tuttam, hogy ez jön...


----------



## peterpal55 (2010 November 5)

mingyá megvagyunk...


----------



## sapphirecg (2010 November 5)

Mindenki tudatlan, csak más és más témában.


----------



## peterpal55 (2010 November 5)

*utolsó?*



sapphirecg írta:


>


remélem ez az...:33:


----------



## sapphirecg (2010 November 5)

hmm... már csak 7 marad


----------



## sapphirecg (2010 November 5)

peterpal55 írta:


> remélem ez az...:33:


----------



## peterpal55 (2010 November 5)

1etértekkellemeshétvégét,szia


----------



## sapphirecg (2010 November 5)

Ma írtam egy forgalmazást


----------



## sapphirecg (2010 November 5)

4


----------



## sapphirecg (2010 November 5)

3


----------



## sapphirecg (2010 November 5)

2  mindjárt....


----------



## sapphirecg (2010 November 5)

1 !!! Végre


----------



## sapphirecg (2010 November 5)

Úgy örülök


----------



## peterpal55 (2010 November 5)

én is, de nem működik mégsem valamiért...


----------



## Brumma (2010 November 5)

Kedves peterpal55, még 48 órát várnod kell és utána nyílik meg a teljes jogú tagság.


----------



## sapphirecg (2010 November 5)

Miért még sem jó ?


----------



## Brumma (2010 November 5)

Kedves sapphirecg, lásd amit peterpal55 sorstársunknak írtam.


----------



## Kató11 (2010 November 5)

kiss


----------



## Kató11 (2010 November 5)

Kedves Modi! 

Mennyit kell várnom a teljes tagságig? Hol tudok infót szerezni erről? 

Köszi


----------



## szunyibea (2010 November 5)

nekem még van hátra


----------



## szunyibea (2010 November 5)

egy pár hozzászólás...


----------



## Kató11 (2010 November 5)

Apro popó! Egy topicban kell a 20-nak lennie?


----------



## Kató11 (2010 November 5)

Ja és ha jól számcsázom nekem már meg kellene lennie.


----------



## szunyibea (2010 November 5)

és közeledek...


----------



## Kató11 (2010 November 5)

Hogy lehet az, hogy mégesmis vagyok már állandó fix nemtommi itt!?


----------



## Kató11 (2010 November 5)

Szunnyibea te hogy csinálod?


----------



## szunyibea (2010 November 5)

nem kell egy topicban lennie, csak a 20 a lényeg, úgy látom


----------



## Kató11 (2010 November 5)

give me a tipp pls.


----------



## Kató11 (2010 November 5)

Ohhh, thnx

akkor én már rég hátradőlhetek.... na és hogy tudom meg mivan?


----------



## szunyibea (2010 November 5)

Kató, mindig új üzenetként küldöm.


----------



## szunyibea (2010 November 5)

a szólj hozzá gomba kattintva küldöm


----------



## Kató11 (2010 November 5)

Egy napon kell a huszat lenyomni, vagy összeszedhettem (mert akkor már kész vagyok!) több nap alatt isss!? 

Mert próbálkoztam ám belépni de nem sikerült, pedig már harmoncadikom is meg van úgy érzem..


----------



## szunyibea (2010 November 5)

látom, hogy mások is itt teszik meg pár szóban


----------



## szunyibea (2010 November 5)

nem kell egy napon meglennie, csak ne válaszként küldd


----------



## Kató11 (2010 November 5)

kipróba


----------



## szunyibea (2010 November 5)

Kató, a státuszod alatt ott van az üzeneteid száma. A 13-nál jársz.


----------



## Kató11 (2010 November 5)

Hogy ezt eddig nem tudtam! :9:


----------



## Kató11 (2010 November 5)

Köszi te annyira rendi vagy! kiss


----------



## szunyibea (2010 November 5)

Na, most jól csináltad, és nőtt is az üzeneted száma


----------



## Kató11 (2010 November 5)

i have a fílingem hogy már menni fog!


----------



## szunyibea (2010 November 5)

Na, látod, haladsz előre Te is


----------



## Kató11 (2010 November 5)

ki kell próálnom, hogy hirdetésre is O.K. vagyok-e?


----------



## szunyibea (2010 November 5)

Na, most még dobok egyet ráadásnak, aztán várok


----------



## Kató11 (2010 November 5)

Nélküled nem ment volna, hálám üldözzön amíg csak a karod..


----------



## 11baba11 (2010 November 5)

sziasztok


----------



## Kató11 (2010 November 5)

Az lesz hogy én is dobok egyet... ez lesz a 20.


----------



## Kató11 (2010 November 5)

\\m/


----------



## .anna01. (2010 November 5)

Hello


----------



## .anna01. (2010 November 5)

Üdvözlök mindenkit


----------



## .anna01. (2010 November 5)

Mindenkinek szép napot..


----------



## 11baba11 (2010 November 5)

szépjónapot


----------



## 11baba11 (2010 November 5)

jön a hétvége


----------



## .anna01. (2010 November 5)

Hmm..


----------



## 11baba11 (2010 November 5)

pihenő


----------



## .anna01. (2010 November 5)

jaja, tök jó, hogy jön a hétvége..


----------



## 11baba11 (2010 November 5)

dolgozó embert még a tv-ben sem akarok látni


----------



## .anna01. (2010 November 5)

szépen süt a nap...


----------



## .anna01. (2010 November 5)

tiszta az ég végre.. pár napja nagy szmog itt volt nálunk.


----------



## 11baba11 (2010 November 5)

szeged szép hely


----------



## .anna01. (2010 November 5)

miskolc is elég jó hely


----------



## .anna01. (2010 November 5)

tetszik lillafüred, meg szépek a hegyek


----------



## .anna01. (2010 November 5)

persze a városközpont az kicsit betonos


----------



## 11baba11 (2010 November 5)

ez most nagy hülyeség volt


----------



## 11baba11 (2010 November 5)

nem ide akartam küldeni


----------



## .anna01. (2010 November 5)

az hiba


----------



## 11baba11 (2010 November 5)

de ezis hozott egy pontot


----------



## .anna01. (2010 November 5)

jaja..  akkor mégsem volt hiba..


----------



## .anna01. (2010 November 5)

nemsokára indulok haza...


----------



## .anna01. (2010 November 5)

hosszú vonatút vár rám :S


----------



## .anna01. (2010 November 5)

fárasztó volt a mai nap


----------



## .anna01. (2010 November 5)

reggel majd elaludtam órán


----------



## .anna01. (2010 November 5)

még kell 4


----------



## .anna01. (2010 November 5)

na még 3


----------



## .anna01. (2010 November 5)

nagyon jó ez a topik


----------



## .anna01. (2010 November 5)

tetszik... köszi..


----------



## zsoka54 (2010 November 5)

Remélem mindenki kipihente magát.


----------



## zsoka54 (2010 November 5)

Ha meglesz a 20 hozzászólásom szeretném kipróbálni a csillagok hajtogatását.


----------



## zsoka54 (2010 November 5)




----------



## zsoka54 (2010 November 5)

Nagyon szeretem az origamit.


----------



## tusa.zita (2010 November 5)

üdvözlök mindenkit!


----------



## tusa.zita (2010 November 5)

Szép napot mindenkinek!


----------



## tusa.zita (2010 November 5)

Igen, szerintem is jó ez a topic!


----------



## tusa.zita (2010 November 5)

Olvasmányos


----------



## hszilvy (2010 November 5)

Egyetertek. Nagyon jo ez a tema


----------



## tusa.zita (2010 November 5)

ez még csak az ötödik hsz


----------



## tusa.zita (2010 November 5)

De kitartó vagyok


----------



## tusa.zita (2010 November 5)

és gyors


----------



## hszilvy (2010 November 5)

nekem mar a 22.


----------



## tusa.zita (2010 November 5)

és nem dicserem magamat


----------



## hszilvy (2010 November 5)

- de semmi valtozas eddig.
ellenben ujbol egyet kell ertsek: gyors vagy, mint az olajzott villam


----------



## tusa.zita (2010 November 5)

sot meg csaknem is emlegetem


----------



## tusa.zita (2010 November 5)

olajozott villam?


----------



## tusa.zita (2010 November 5)

Én ezt még nem hallottam


----------



## tusa.zita (2010 November 5)

Sőt még nem is olvastam


----------



## tusa.zita (2010 November 5)

Na úgy látom egyedül maradtam


----------



## hszilvy (2010 November 5)

Edesapam szokta mondani ezt


----------



## hszilvy (2010 November 5)

ami azt jelenti, hogy a villamnal is gyorsabb


----------



## hszilvy (2010 November 5)

es eddig meg en sem irtam le, pontosabban messen egy baratnomnek neha mondom


----------



## tusa.zita (2010 November 5)

És még mindig irogatok


----------



## tusa.zita (2010 November 5)

Mégsem vagyok egyedül


----------



## tusa.zita (2010 November 5)

???


----------



## hszilvy (2010 November 5)

ugy nez ki, hogy nem ...


----------



## tusa.zita (2010 November 5)

Felébredt az aki még nálam is gyorsabb


----------



## tusa.zita (2010 November 5)

A kis örökmozgóm


----------



## tusa.zita (2010 November 5)

Talán akkor most lelassulok


----------



## tusa.zita (2010 November 5)

egy kicsit


----------



## hszilvy (2010 November 5)

es hol van az? ki az?


----------



## Ateragram (2010 November 5)

Szép napot mindenkinek!


----------



## GBea (2010 November 5)

haho


----------



## GBea (2010 November 5)

sziasztok


----------



## GBea (2010 November 5)

kellemes napot magamnak


----------



## GBea (2010 November 5)

szep az ido


----------



## GBea (2010 November 5)

jo


----------



## GBea (2010 November 5)

szep


----------



## GBea (2010 November 5)

h


----------



## GBea (2010 November 5)

osz


----------



## GBea (2010 November 5)

aki nem lep egyszerre


----------



## zsoka54 (2010 November 5)

Sziasztok! Nehezen jön össze a 20!!


----------



## GBea (2010 November 5)

nem kap retest estere


----------



## zsoka54 (2010 November 5)

Szeretnék már állandó tag lenni!


----------



## GBea (2010 November 5)

hamarosan meglesz


----------



## zsoka54 (2010 November 5)

Mert a rétes nagyon jó.


----------



## GBea (2010 November 5)

mind a 20


----------



## GBea (2010 November 5)

mindenkinek az valo


----------



## GBea (2010 November 5)

en mar 12-nel tartok


----------



## GBea (2010 November 5)

regen mar irtam huszat...


----------



## GBea (2010 November 5)

miert kell most megint?


----------



## GBea (2010 November 5)

nem tudom


----------



## GBea (2010 November 5)

mar csak 4


----------



## zsoka54 (2010 November 5)

Falevélseprés helyett a hozzászólásokat gyűjtögetem.


----------



## GBea (2010 November 5)

kitartas


----------



## GBea (2010 November 5)

izgalmas


----------



## GBea (2010 November 5)

suti


----------



## GBea (2010 November 5)

kacsa


----------



## GBea (2010 November 5)

tan mar meg is van


----------



## zsoka54 (2010 November 5)

Remélem ma sikerül!


----------



## hszilvy (2010 November 5)

mindent bele, holgyeim !
Gyorsak vagytok, hamar meglesz


----------



## zsoka54 (2010 November 5)

*GBea*

Gratulálok!


----------



## Bocee (2010 November 5)

Mindenkinek szép napot.. :grin:


----------



## zsoka54 (2010 November 5)

Ügyesebb voltál,mint én.


----------



## zsoka54 (2010 November 5)

*Boocee*

Még nincs meg a 20 hozzászólásod?


----------



## Bocee (2010 November 5)

még csak 2


----------



## Bocee (2010 November 5)

3


----------



## Bocee (2010 November 5)

ugye nincs ilyen korlát hogy nem lehet hülyeséget írni


----------



## zsoka54 (2010 November 5)

Elnézést a nevedet nem helyesen írtam!


----------



## Bocee (2010 November 5)

semmi baj


----------



## Bocee (2010 November 5)

látom neked mindjárt meglesz a 20


----------



## zsoka54 (2010 November 5)

Végre elértem a bűvös számot!


----------



## zsoka54 (2010 November 5)

Most mi a teendő?


----------



## Bocee (2010 November 5)

gondolom most már semmi korlátozás nem lesz


----------



## Bocee (2010 November 5)

legalábbis az én értelmezésem szerint....


----------



## Bocee (2010 November 5)

de ennek mi értelme van?


----------



## Bocee (2010 November 5)

főleg úgy hogy az üzemeltetők létre hoznak egy topicot hogy abba írjuk be a 20 hozzászólást


----------



## Bocee (2010 November 5)

11


----------



## Bocee (2010 November 5)

12


----------



## Bocee (2010 November 5)

- 13- nah ki babonás?


----------



## Bocee (2010 November 5)

Vajon olvasgatja ezt bárki, aki nem csak beír?


----------



## Bocee (2010 November 5)

15


----------



## Arwen075 (2010 November 5)

hali )


----------



## Arwen075 (2010 November 5)

17


----------



## Bocee (2010 November 5)

16


----------



## Bocee (2010 November 5)

szia Arwen


----------



## Bocee (2010 November 5)

18


----------



## zsoka54 (2010 November 5)

Mindjárt meglesz neked is a20!


----------



## Bocee (2010 November 5)

Egy híjjján húsz


----------



## Bocee (2010 November 5)

És megvan , köszönöm édasanyámnak, aki mindig is bízott bennem, köszönöm tanáraimnak, Sanyinak, a portásnak és a tejesembernek. Mégegyszer köszönöm, és jó reggelt Toronto


----------



## Petrus57 (2010 November 5)

puszi :-*


----------



## Baconbrother (2010 November 5)

Hy for all!
Kéne a 20 hozzászólás...
El is kezdem:
1


----------



## Baconbrother (2010 November 5)

2


----------



## Baconbrother (2010 November 5)

3


----------



## Baconbrother (2010 November 5)

4


----------



## Baconbrother (2010 November 5)

5


----------



## Baconbrother (2010 November 5)

6


----------



## Baconbrother (2010 November 5)

7


----------



## Baconbrother (2010 November 5)

8


----------



## Baconbrother (2010 November 5)

9


----------



## Baconbrother (2010 November 5)

10


----------



## Baconbrother (2010 November 5)

11
fele megvan


----------



## Baconbrother (2010 November 5)

12


----------



## Baconbrother (2010 November 5)

13


----------



## Baconbrother (2010 November 5)

14


----------



## Baconbrother (2010 November 5)

15


----------



## Baconbrother (2010 November 5)

16


----------



## Baconbrother (2010 November 5)

17


----------



## Baconbrother (2010 November 5)

18


----------



## Baconbrother (2010 November 5)

19


----------



## Baconbrother (2010 November 5)

20
kész!


----------



## anyácska (2010 November 5)

Sziasztok!


----------



## anyácska (2010 November 5)

2.


----------



## anyácska (2010 November 5)

3


----------



## Arwen075 (2010 November 5)




----------



## anyácska (2010 November 5)

4


----------



## anyácska (2010 November 5)

5 huuu de lassan megy.


----------



## anyácska (2010 November 5)

6


----------



## anyácska (2010 November 5)

7


----------



## Arwen075 (2010 November 5)

:d


----------



## Arwen075 (2010 November 5)




----------



## anyácska (2010 November 5)

8


----------



## anyácska (2010 November 5)

9


----------



## Arwen075 (2010 November 5)

~~


----------



## anyácska (2010 November 5)

10


----------



## Arwen075 (2010 November 5)

17


----------



## anyácska (2010 November 5)

11


----------



## Arwen075 (2010 November 5)

18


----------



## anyácska (2010 November 5)

0


----------



## Arwen075 (2010 November 5)

19


----------



## anyácska (2010 November 5)

13


----------



## Arwen075 (2010 November 5)

20


----------



## tempra56 (2010 November 5)

pár lépés és........


----------



## anyácska (2010 November 5)

4


----------



## anyácska (2010 November 5)

..


----------



## anyácska (2010 November 5)

00000


----------



## anyácska (2010 November 5)

0


----------



## anyácska (2010 November 5)

el se hiszem 3


----------



## anyácska (2010 November 5)

...2


----------



## anyácska (2010 November 5)

Egy!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## anyácska (2010 November 5)

No most mondjátok meg ha meg van a 20 hozzaszolasom akor mert nem enged letolteni?


----------



## tempra56 (2010 November 5)

mert a 48órát bizony ki kell várni, s majd akkor ..........


----------



## gegim (2010 November 5)

Hozzá szólok, hogy zenélhessek!


----------



## gegim (2010 November 5)

Még egyszer, aztán majd még...


----------



## gegim (2010 November 5)

harmadik


----------



## gegim (2010 November 5)

Köszönöm, ez egy jó ötlet volt!!


----------



## gegim (2010 November 5)

123


----------



## gegim (2010 November 5)

9


----------



## Tsubakka (2010 November 5)

sziasztok, én is itt vagyok, örülök,hogy itt lehetek!


----------



## Tsubakka (2010 November 5)

jó kis társaság! Bírom a hangulatot!


----------



## Tsubakka (2010 November 5)

Mindenkinke szép napot és kellemes estét! kiss


----------



## Tsubakka (2010 November 5)

tiktak, mindjárt megyek haza, a világ legszebb kislányához és feleségéhez!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tsubakka (2010 November 5)

péntek van, a hét leszebb napja!


----------



## Tsubakka (2010 November 5)

Kész a munkám, volt értelme a napnak, és most jön a jutalom, meleg fészkem vár.... és a vacsi!


----------



## Tsubakka (2010 November 5)

szentimentális vagyok, és nyálas.. egyesek szerint... 
de a feleségem szeret... és a lányom jobban szeret, mint Spongya Bobot..............


----------



## Tsubakka (2010 November 5)

bocs, most kapkodva összekapkodom a 20 hozzászólásomat... 
de ígérem, értelmes hozzászólásaim is lesznek... :4:


----------



## Tsubakka (2010 November 5)

sok téma érdekel, kivéve minden , ami politttttika..... 
túl sok méreg az agyamnak.-.- és a lelkemnek...


----------



## Tsubakka (2010 November 5)

lovasiskola nyílt a szomszédomban...
lószag van a kertemben.... 
rájöttem,hogy nem zavar... hatalmas állatok! istenem, de gyönyörűek!!!!!!!!
kell szereznem egyet...................................


----------



## Tsubakka (2010 November 5)

meg egy póni változatot, csemetém kérésére...


----------



## Tsubakka (2010 November 5)

asszonykám marad a négykerék meghajtásnál... 
és a lótrágyamentes udvarnál..


----------



## Tsubakka (2010 November 5)

kiss


----------



## Tsubakka (2010 November 5)

flamós vagyok...... lépek is, csak még üzenek pont 4-et..


----------



## Tsubakka (2010 November 5)

ÉÉÉS elmentem haza! hétfőn újra meglátogatlak titeket!


----------



## viragnori (2010 November 5)

szia


----------



## david1114 (2010 November 5)

Sziasztok!


----------



## david1114 (2010 November 5)

Kell a 20. hozzászolás a kötelezőmhöz


----------



## david1114 (2010 November 5)

3. hozzászolás.


----------



## david1114 (2010 November 5)

Na lassan megyek...


----------



## david1114 (2010 November 5)

De még várok egy kicsit...


----------



## david1114 (2010 November 5)

5. üzi


----------



## david1114 (2010 November 5)

6. üzi


----------



## david1114 (2010 November 5)

7. üzi


----------



## david1114 (2010 November 5)

Ennek semmi értelme


----------



## david1114 (2010 November 5)

nah fél út...


----------



## david1114 (2010 November 5)

11....


----------



## viragnori (2010 November 5)

2.üzi


----------



## viragnori (2010 November 5)

3dik


----------



## david1114 (2010 November 5)

12...


----------



## viragnori (2010 November 5)

négy


----------



## david1114 (2010 November 5)

13...


----------



## viragnori (2010 November 5)

david1114 írta:


> 12...


 jól elbeszélgetünk )


----------



## viragnori (2010 November 5)

hatodik


----------



## viragnori (2010 November 5)

a hetedik


----------



## viragnori (2010 November 5)

a 8.dik


----------



## david1114 (2010 November 5)

14...


----------



## viragnori (2010 November 5)

9. dik


----------



## madika (2010 November 5)

Pedig nekem már megvan a húsz, mégsem enged letölteni...


----------



## david1114 (2010 November 5)

15.. ugye milyen hülyeség?


----------



## viragnori (2010 November 5)

10....


----------



## david1114 (2010 November 5)

Elvileg kell két nap mire enged nem?


----------



## david1114 (2010 November 5)

17....


----------



## viragnori (2010 November 5)

11....


----------



## david1114 (2010 November 5)

18...


----------



## viragnori (2010 November 5)

elvileg igen gyakorlatilag majd elválik


----------



## viragnori (2010 November 5)

13....


----------



## david1114 (2010 November 5)

19...


----------



## viragnori (2010 November 5)

14.dik


----------



## david1114 (2010 November 5)

20...


----------



## viragnori (2010 November 5)

15...


----------



## viragnori (2010 November 5)

16 dik


----------



## viragnori (2010 November 5)

17.....


----------



## viragnori (2010 November 5)

18....


----------



## viragnori (2010 November 5)

19.....


----------



## viragnori (2010 November 5)

20....


----------



## Regressziv (2010 November 5)

Hell!


----------



## Regressziv (2010 November 5)

Köszi a lehetőséget...


----------



## Regressziv (2010 November 5)

És folytatnám


----------



## Regressziv (2010 November 5)

azzal, hogy


----------



## Regressziv (2010 November 5)

örülök, hogy itt lehetek


----------



## Regressziv (2010 November 5)

függetlenül attól, hogy


----------



## Regressziv (2010 November 5)

gyűjtegetem


----------



## Regressziv (2010 November 5)

a hozzászólásaim számát.


----------



## Regressziv (2010 November 5)

Mennyinél is tartok...?


----------



## Regressziv (2010 November 5)

Ez a tizedik.


----------



## Regressziv (2010 November 5)

Tizenegyedik.


----------



## Regressziv (2010 November 5)

Tizenkettedik.


----------



## Regressziv (2010 November 5)

Tizenharmadik.


----------



## Regressziv (2010 November 5)

Tizennegyedik.


----------



## Regressziv (2010 November 5)

Tizenötödik.


----------



## Regressziv (2010 November 5)

Tizenhatodik.


----------



## Regressziv (2010 November 5)

Tizenhetedik.


----------



## Regressziv (2010 November 5)

Tizennyolcadik.


----------



## Regressziv (2010 November 5)

Tizenkilencedik.


----------



## Regressziv (2010 November 5)

És a huszadik!


----------



## Regressziv (2010 November 5)

És egy bónusz: köszönöm szépen!


----------



## dare_ (2010 November 5)

1


----------



## dare_ (2010 November 5)

2


----------



## dare_ (2010 November 5)

3


----------



## dare_ (2010 November 5)

4


----------



## dare_ (2010 November 5)

5


----------



## dare_ (2010 November 5)

6


----------



## dare_ (2010 November 5)

7


----------



## dare_ (2010 November 5)

8


----------



## dare_ (2010 November 5)

9


----------



## dare_ (2010 November 5)

10


----------



## dare_ (2010 November 5)

11


----------



## dare_ (2010 November 5)

12


----------



## dare_ (2010 November 5)

13


----------



## dare_ (2010 November 5)

14


----------



## dare_ (2010 November 5)

15


----------



## dare_ (2010 November 5)

16


----------



## dare_ (2010 November 5)

17


----------



## dare_ (2010 November 5)

18


----------



## dare_ (2010 November 5)

19


----------



## dare_ (2010 November 5)

20


----------



## goeva (2010 November 5)

Nem igazán értem ezt a 20 hozzászólást!


----------



## goeva (2010 November 5)

A Blogom sem működik addig?


----------



## goeva (2010 November 5)

Tehát Blogot sem tudok írni?


----------



## goeva (2010 November 5)

Ja és fórum témát sem.


----------



## goeva (2010 November 5)

Hát legyen...


----------



## goeva (2010 November 5)

Írok hát ide...


----------



## goeva (2010 November 5)

József Attila:
Ködből, csöndből


----------



## goeva (2010 November 5)

Nem várom már az életet. 
Vagyok úgy, ahogyan lehet.


----------



## goeva (2010 November 5)

S ha nem lehet, akkor sehogy, 
Ha sok a nap, hát soká fogy.


----------



## goeva (2010 November 5)

Két szememből a nap kivész. 
Már csupán a lámpába néz.


----------



## goeva (2010 November 5)

Ha tűz lobog, hát majd elég. 
Ha vér ömlik, hát van elég.

Aki megbánt, én nem bántom. 
Aki sajnál, nem sajnálom.


----------



## goeva (2010 November 5)

Örülhetnek a hadnagyok. 
Mert én már éhes sem vagyok.

Történt valami énvelem, 
De nem halál s nem türelem.


----------



## goeva (2010 November 5)

Rúgtak itten, rúgtak ottan 
S egyszer mégsem káromkodtam.

Egyszer megláttam a ködöt 
A nagy fényességek mögött.


----------



## goeva (2010 November 5)

És meghallottam egyszer én, 
Hogy túl harcom vad zörején,

Akárha lent, akárha fönt, 
A szegényé csupán a csönd.


----------



## goeva (2010 November 5)

A köd, a csönd sosem ragyog. 
Én már ködből, csöndből vagyok.

Ami énbennem botorkál, 
Elbukik egy vak ároknál.


----------



## goeva (2010 November 5)

Iszonyatos, nagy bosszú ez, 
Várni, várni, míg vége lesz.

S tudni, vannak így még többen, 
Mígnem valaki megdöbben,


----------



## goeva (2010 November 5)

Míg valaki föl nem ordít, 
Ködből, csöndből föl a holdig,

Föl a pestishez magához! 
Aki irtózattal átkoz,


----------



## goeva (2010 November 5)

Megátkoz ebtartót, ebet 
S legelőször is engemet.


----------



## goeva (2010 November 5)

József Attila:
Ködből, csöndből

Nem várom már az életet. 
Vagyok úgy, ahogyan lehet.

S ha nem lehet, akkor sehogy, 
Ha sok a nap, hát soká fogy.

Két szememből a nap kivész. 
Már csupán a lámpába néz.

Ha tűz lobog, hát majd elég. 
Ha vér ömlik, hát van elég.

Aki megbánt, én nem bántom. 
Aki sajnál, nem sajnálom.

Örülhetnek a hadnagyok. 
Mert én már éhes sem vagyok.

Történt valami énvelem, 
De nem halál s nem türelem.

Rúgtak itten, rúgtak ottan 
S egyszer mégsem káromkodtam.

Egyszer megláttam a ködöt 
A nagy fényességek mögött.

És meghallottam egyszer én, 
Hogy túl harcom vad zörején,

Akárha lent, akárha fönt, 
A szegényé csupán a csönd.

A köd, a csönd sosem ragyog. 
Én már ködből, csöndből vagyok.

Ami énbennem botorkál, 
Elbukik egy vak ároknál.

Iszonyatos, nagy bosszú ez, 
Várni, várni, míg vége lesz.

S tudni, vannak így még többen, 
Mígnem valaki megdöbben,

Míg valaki föl nem ordít, 
Ködből, csöndből föl a holdig,

Föl a pestishez magához! 
Aki irtózattal átkoz,

Megátkoz ebtartót, ebet 
S legelőször is engemet.


A köd, a csönd sosem ragyog.
Én már ködből, csöndből vagyok.


----------



## goeva (2010 November 5)

Nos!
Megvan a 20 bejegyzés, hónapok óta tag vagyok!!!!!!!!
Mit kell még tennem?????????????


----------



## Mityenka (2010 November 5)

na vajon hány üzenetem van már ?


----------



## Mityenka (2010 November 5)

2


----------



## Mityenka (2010 November 5)

3


----------



## Mityenka (2010 November 5)

4


----------



## Mityenka (2010 November 5)

5


----------



## Mityenka (2010 November 5)

6


----------



## Mityenka (2010 November 5)

7


----------



## kainka (2010 November 5)

Az egyik tema le van zarva.


----------



## Mityenka (2010 November 5)

8


----------



## kainka (2010 November 5)

igy marad ez


----------



## kainka (2010 November 5)

bar le lesz spamelve rendesen


----------



## kainka (2010 November 5)

felesleges helyfoglalas


----------



## kainka (2010 November 5)

az amugyis lassu


----------



## kainka (2010 November 5)

feltehetoen kulfoldi


----------



## Mityenka (2010 November 5)

9


----------



## kainka (2010 November 5)

szerveren


----------



## kainka (2010 November 5)

szoval akkor


----------



## Mityenka (2010 November 5)

kilenc


----------



## kainka (2010 November 5)

meg 12


----------



## Mityenka (2010 November 5)

11


----------



## Mityenka (2010 November 5)

tizenkettő


----------



## kainka (2010 November 5)

hozzaszolas


----------



## Mityenka (2010 November 5)

13


----------



## kainka (2010 November 5)

a forumhoz


----------



## kainka (2010 November 5)

felido


----------



## kainka (2010 November 5)

kedves nezoink


----------



## kainka (2010 November 5)

a merkozes folytatodik


----------



## Mityenka (2010 November 5)

14


----------



## kainka (2010 November 5)

a forum kitarto


----------



## Mityenka (2010 November 5)

15


----------



## kainka (2010 November 5)

de az ujjaim is


----------



## kainka (2010 November 5)

Mityenka is haboruban


----------



## Mityenka (2010 November 5)

16


----------



## kainka (2010 November 5)

visszaszamlalas


----------



## Mityenka (2010 November 5)

enyém is


----------



## kainka (2010 November 5)

celegyenes, golhelyzet, hajrazas, bamulatos tempo


----------



## Mityenka (2010 November 5)

tudsz jobbat?


----------



## kainka (2010 November 5)

es lefujtak a meccset!


----------



## Mityenka (2010 November 5)

19


----------



## kainka (2010 November 5)

Nincs jobb, mint 20 hsz-t produkalni 1 fajlert..  Jo bongeszest!


----------



## Mityenka (2010 November 5)

20


----------



## kainka (2010 November 5)

es akkor marad a 2 nap.. remek


----------



## Mityenka (2010 November 5)

igen de a végeredmény a lényeg


----------



## HunAginca (2010 November 5)

*hello mindenkinek*

:d


----------



## amta84 (2010 November 5)

1


----------



## sulla (2010 November 5)

kell a 20


----------



## Nemes Andrea (2010 November 5)

Sziasztok mindenkinek!

Teljesen új vagyok, véletlenül akadtam az oldalra, és úgy tűnik, nagyon sok hasznos anyag van rajta. Csak hát az a 2O hozzászólás, ami köztünk áll ...


----------



## DanielD (2010 November 5)

Sziasztok, köszi a lehetőséget.
Üdv


----------



## Nemes Andrea (2010 November 5)

Barmi hülyeséget beirhat az ember, a lényeg, hogy szaporodjanak a hozzászólások? Mert láttam olyat is, amiben annyi volt, hogy "egy".


----------



## Nemes Andrea (2010 November 5)

Na szoval, fejlesztő pedagógusként dolgozom, Romániában. Sokféle problémára keresek használható munkaötleteket, letölthető anyagokat.


----------



## DanielD (2010 November 5)

növelem a fórum hozzászólásainak számát néhány karakterrel


----------



## Nemes Andrea (2010 November 5)

figyelemfejlesztés


----------



## Nemes Andrea (2010 November 5)

hát igen, ez a része úgy tűnik, hogy elég macerás


----------



## Nemes Andrea (2010 November 5)

úgy látom, te is 5-nél tartasz


----------



## Nemes Andrea (2010 November 5)

saját magával beszélget az ember, ha gyorsan össze akarja szedni


----------



## Nemes Andrea (2010 November 5)

nem tudom, hol mennyit mutat az óra, nálunk este 11 van


----------



## Nemes Andrea (2010 November 5)

még 2, és a többit hagyjuk legközelebbre


----------



## Nemes Andrea (2010 November 5)

olyan gyönyörűszép idő volt ma errefelé, mint október elején szokott lenni, kellemesen langyos levegővel, napsütéssel, sajnos, keveset élvezhettem belőle, reggel munkába menet és este hazafelé jövet, amennyi még maradt belőle


----------



## csab70 (2010 November 5)

*Alvó szegek a jéghideg homokban*



Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg



Alvó szegek a jéghideg homokban


----------



## csab70 (2010 November 5)

*Plakátmagányban ázó éjjelek*



Nemes Andrea írta:


> még 2, és a többit hagyjuk legközelebbre



Plakátmagányban ázó éjjelek


----------



## csab70 (2010 November 5)

*Égve hagytad a folyosón a villanyt*



Nemes Andrea írta:


> nem tudom, hol mennyit mutat az óra, nálunk este 11 van



Égve hagytad a folyosón a villanyt


----------



## csab70 (2010 November 5)

*Ma ontják véremet*



Nemes Andrea írta:


> saját magával beszélget az ember, ha gyorsan össze akarja szedni



Ma ontják véremet


----------



## csab70 (2010 November 5)

Egy csak egy legény van talpon a vidéken


----------



## csab70 (2010 November 5)

Egy, csak egy legény van talpon a vidéken


----------



## csab70 (2010 November 5)

Ég a napkelettől a kopár sík szarja, 
Redves faszát Toldi biz' igen vakarja. 
Mérges bögöly legyek csípik ahol érik, 
Rücskös segge partján vecsernyéznek délig.


----------



## csab70 (2010 November 5)

Vályunál az ökrök szomjasan delelnek, 
Boglyák tövén böszme béresek tekernek. 
Zzombékoknak alján, hol hűvös az árok, 
Vígan henteregnek cihekedő párok.


----------



## csab70 (2010 November 5)

Ösztövér kútágas alatt áll egy némber, 
Vízmerítés helyett jobbágy....ra kémlel. 
Nincs egy árva szőrszál a p...ja ráncán, 
Az utolsót tegnap vesztette el kártyán.


----------



## csab70 (2010 November 5)

Egy, csak egy legény van, aki nem hág: Toldi, 
Bár hatalmas t...t talicskán kell tolni. 
Most csak únva nézi hatalmas nagy lőcsét, 
Egyensúlyoz rajta három köteg rőzsét.


----------



## csab70 (2010 November 5)

Vele ő az ipart angróban űzi, 
Reája a nőket tucatjával fűzi. 
Amint vakaródzik, s a semmibe réved, 
Lát felé ügetni nyalka hadi népet.


----------



## csab70 (2010 November 5)

"Hé paraszt! - melyik út vezet itt Budára?" 
Kérdi vezetőjük csak amúgy félvállra. 
Válaszul Miklós a gatyájában kutat, 
S kétöles f....val mutatja az utat.


----------



## csab70 (2010 November 5)

Megjött Toldi György, a rókalelkű bátya, 
Visszeres seggén csüng szattyánbőr gatyája. 
Kókadt kanóc p.cse gubbaszkodva hallgat, 
Nemkíván az p...át, csupán nyugadalmat.


----------



## csab70 (2010 November 5)

Hajdanában ő volt bordélyházak bakja, 
Most unottan lóg le bús penészes makkja, 
Hogyha egyszer mégis ünnep kerekedne, 
Duhaj jókedvében, hogy egyet tekerne.


----------



## csab70 (2010 November 5)

Hiába nógatja azt a hitvány tököt, 
Sunyin és unottan mond az csütörtököt. 
Rút irigység marja György barátunk szívét, 
Látva testvéröccse duzzadó kellékét


----------



## csab70 (2010 November 5)

Búsan üldögél hát, kocsányon lóg p.cse, 
Mikor arra sétál taligával öccse. 
Gondolata támad, mely aljas és kajla: 
"Majd elintéz téged a királyi szajha!"


----------



## csab70 (2010 November 5)

Föl van lobogózva ős Budavár tornya, 
Harmadnapja áll ott bősz lovagi torna. 
Merthogy Lajos király nemi kedve fogyó, 
S így elégedetlen a királyi lotyó.


----------



## csab70 (2010 November 5)

Kihirdette ezért hetedhét országban, 
Jelentkezzék lovag, ki nejét meghágja. 
Nehéz a feladat, nem mindenki bírja, 
És aki nem bírja, annak ásva sírja.


----------



## csab70 (2010 November 5)

Húsz numerát kíván a királyi némber, 
Fejét veszti, ki csak tizennyolcig ér el. 
Kinek húsz után is úgy áll, mint a szálfa, 
Annak Aranybullát vernek a f.szára.


----------



## csab70 (2010 November 5)

Jött is Csáktornyáról jó bükköny levente, 
Hajderménkű f.szát ürühájjal kente. 
"Tízig meg sem állok!" - mondja bemenőben, 
De már három után viszik lepedőben.


----------



## csab70 (2010 November 5)

Fogcsikorgatva jön Kont, a kemény örmény, 
Megcsóválja f.rkát, s támad nagy légörvény. 
"mit nekem - rikolta - ,leverem egy szuszra", 
Ám az ötödiknél kifogyott a szufla.


----------



## csab70 (2010 November 5)

Riszálja valagát Johanna az álnok, 
Mert ingerlé peckét egy herélt pohárnok. 
S míg perverz apródja szívja keble halmát, 
Berúgtat pej lován Vazúl, a bősz dalmát.


----------



## Bági1 (2010 November 5)

Kerüld el a másnaposságot! Legyél állandóan részeg!


----------



## helldevid (2010 November 5)

sajt


----------



## helldevid (2010 November 5)

helldevid írta:


> sajt


sajtosmakaroni


----------



## DanielD (2010 November 5)

akkor már inkább bolognai, de a sajt maradhat


----------



## zsagi (2010 November 5)

én is jelen


----------



## brrigusz (2010 November 5)

1


----------



## brrigusz (2010 November 5)

2


----------



## brrigusz (2010 November 5)

3


----------



## brrigusz (2010 November 5)

4


----------



## Ancsika2009 (2010 November 6)

*[FONT=&quot]Kisherceg[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]Éltél túl az Óperencián,
És sohasem féltél, mindig jó voltál.[/FONT]


----------



## Ancsika2009 (2010 November 6)

[FONT=&quot]Lassan felnőttél, mégis mások döntik el,

[/FONT]


----------



## Ancsika2009 (2010 November 6)

*[FONT=&quot]Hogy úgy kell majd élned mint ők, 
s így pont olyan leszel.[/FONT]*


----------



## Ancsika2009 (2010 November 6)

[FONT=&quot]De soha ne légy, ki a sorba beáll,
Mások után, ameddig élsz.

[/FONT]


----------



## Ancsika2009 (2010 November 6)

[FONT=&quot]Soha ne szégyeld, ha máshogy élsz,
Amíg érzed, hogy így többet érsz.

[/FONT]


----------



## Ancsika2009 (2010 November 6)

[FONT=&quot]Soha ne szégyeld, legyél önmagad,
Ne félj, álmaid nem kell, hogy megtagadd...[/FONT]


----------



## Ancsika2009 (2010 November 6)

[FONT=&quot]És hogyha döntöttél, mondd hogy tévedtél
S kezdd újra el, úgy hogy önmagad leszel...[/FONT]


----------



## Ancsika2009 (2010 November 6)

[FONT=&quot]Álmunkban mindig kis hercegek vagyunk, 
És amikor ébredünk, mindig megfagyunk...

[/FONT]


----------



## Ancsika2009 (2010 November 6)

[FONT=&quot]Ha nincs többé, senki akit megszelídítenél,
Ne hidd, hogy így van jól, csak azért mert felnőttél...[/FONT]


----------



## Ancsika2009 (2010 November 6)

te soha ne légy, ki a sorba beáll mások után,[FONT=&quot]
Ameddig élsz...[/FONT]


----------



## Ancsika2009 (2010 November 6)

_[FONT=&quot]Soha ne szégyeld, ha máshogy élsz,[/FONT]__[FONT=&quot]
[FONT=&quot]Amíg érzed, hogy így többet érsz...[/FONT]

[/FONT]_


----------



## Ancsika2009 (2010 November 6)

_[FONT=&quot]Soha ne szégyelld, legyél önmagad,[/FONT]__[FONT=&quot]
[FONT=&quot]Ne félj, álmaid nem kell, hogy megtagadd...[/FONT]

[/FONT]_


----------



## Ancsika2009 (2010 November 6)

_[FONT=&quot]És hogyha döntöttél, mondd hogy tévedtél[/FONT]__[FONT=&quot]
[FONT=&quot]S kezd újra el, úgy, hogy önmagad leszel...[/FONT][/FONT]_


----------



## Ancsika2009 (2010 November 6)

Még 2


----------



## Ancsika2009 (2010 November 6)

Utolsó


----------



## zemy (2010 November 6)

A mellékudvarból a fény
hálóját lassan emeli,


----------



## zemy (2010 November 6)

mint gödör a víz fenekén,
konyhánk már homállyal teli.


----------



## zemy (2010 November 6)

Csönd, - lomhán szinte lábrakap
s mászik a súroló kefe;


----------



## zemy (2010 November 6)

fölötte egy kis faldarab
azon tünődik, hulljon-e.


----------



## zemy (2010 November 6)

E világon ha ütsz tanyát,
hétszer szűljön meg az anyád!


----------



## zemy (2010 November 6)

Egyszer szűljön égő házban,
egyszer jeges áradásban,


----------



## zemy (2010 November 6)

egyszer bolondok házában,
egyszer hajló, szép búzában,


----------



## zemy (2010 November 6)

egyszer kongó kolostorban,
egyszer disznók közt az ólban.


----------



## zemy (2010 November 6)

Fölsír a hat, de mire mégy?
A hetedik te magad légy!


----------



## zemy (2010 November 6)

Ellenség ha elődbe áll,
hét legyen, kit előtalál.


----------



## zemy (2010 November 6)

Egy, ki kezdi szabad napját,
egy, ki végzi szolgálatját,


----------



## zemy (2010 November 6)

egy, ki népet ingyen oktat,
egy, kit úszni vízbe dobtak,


----------



## zemy (2010 November 6)

egy, ki magva erdőségnek,
egy, kit őse bőgve védett,


----------



## zemy (2010 November 6)

csellel, gánccsal mind nem elég, -
a hetedik te magad légy!


----------



## zemy (2010 November 6)

Szerető után ha járnál,
hét legyen, ki lány után jár.


----------



## zemy (2010 November 6)

Egy, ki szivet ad szaváért,
egy, ki megfizet magáért,


----------



## zemy (2010 November 6)

egy, ki a merengőt adja,
egy, ki a szoknyát kutatja,


----------



## zemy (2010 November 6)

egy, ki tudja, hol a kapocs,
egy, ki kendőcskére tapos, -


----------



## zemy (2010 November 6)

dongják körül, mint húst a légy!
A hetedik te magad légy.


----------



## zemy (2010 November 6)

Ha költenél s van rá költség,
azt a verset heten költsék.


----------



## zemy (2010 November 6)

Egy, ki márványból rak falut,
egy, ki mikor szűlték, aludt,


----------



## zemy (2010 November 6)

egy, ki eget mér és bólint,
egy, kit a szó nevén szólít,


----------



## biroj67 (2010 November 6)

A nap süssön Rátok


----------



## piros55 (2010 November 6)

*Jó reggelt !*


----------



## laszlo_dorogi (2010 November 6)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg



19 vagy egy híján 20


----------



## laszlo_dorogi (2010 November 6)

Nagykorúság - 18


----------



## laszlo_dorogi (2010 November 6)

Egy prímszám - 17


----------



## laszlo_dorogi (2010 November 6)

4x4 = 16


----------



## laszlo_dorogi (2010 November 6)

Ennyi perc egy focimeccs szünete - 15


----------



## laszlo_dorogi (2010 November 6)

Ennyi évesen már vezethetsz kismotrot  14


----------



## laszlo_dorogi (2010 November 6)

Na ezt az ülést ne keresd a repülőkön, nem fogod megtalálni: 13


----------



## laszlo_dorogi (2010 November 6)

Egy tucat - 12


----------



## laszlo_dorogi (2010 November 6)

Eleven - de nem magyarul = 11


----------



## laszlo_dorogi (2010 November 6)

10 - tiszta víz


----------



## laszlo_dorogi (2010 November 6)

...és fél hét (9)


----------



## laszlo_dorogi (2010 November 6)

Jajj neked, ha egy 8 -as van a biciklid kerekében


----------



## laszlo_dorogi (2010 November 6)

Annyian, mint a gonoszok (7)


----------



## laszlo_dorogi (2010 November 6)

Ez volt zömében éveken át a sorszámom az osztálynaplóban: 6


----------



## laszlo_dorogi (2010 November 6)

Hát szerényen ilyen tanuló voltam  5


----------



## laszlo_dorogi (2010 November 6)

Sosem tudtam megmutatni a kisujjam behajlításával :-( 4


----------



## laszlo_dorogi (2010 November 6)

Ennyi a magyar igazság! 3


----------



## laszlo_dorogi (2010 November 6)

Párosan szép az élet!


----------



## laszlo_dorogi (2010 November 6)

Egy, csak egy legény van e vidéken


----------



## laszlo_dorogi (2010 November 6)

Zéró


----------



## yucc (2010 November 6)

Csodás hétvégét mindenkinek!  :..:


----------



## tinyoka (2010 November 6)

1


----------



## tinyoka (2010 November 6)

2


----------



## tinyoka (2010 November 6)

3


----------



## tinyoka (2010 November 6)

süt a nap


----------



## tinyoka (2010 November 6)

rengeteg a dolgom ma


----------



## tinyoka (2010 November 6)

szeretnék már aktív tag lenni


----------



## tinyoka (2010 November 6)

sokszor kell írni


----------



## tinyoka (2010 November 6)

9


----------



## tinyoka (2010 November 6)

nagyon korán van még


----------



## tinyoka (2010 November 6)

szép napot mindenkinek


----------



## tinyoka (2010 November 6)

még 9


----------



## tinyoka (2010 November 6)

8


----------



## tinyoka (2010 November 6)

7


----------



## tinyoka (2010 November 6)

6


----------



## tinyoka (2010 November 6)

5


----------



## tinyoka (2010 November 6)

négy


----------



## tinyoka (2010 November 6)

három-te vagy az én párom


----------



## tinyoka (2010 November 6)

2


----------



## tinyoka (2010 November 6)

1-megérett a meggy


----------



## tinyoka (2010 November 6)

000000000000000000


----------



## jjerika (2010 November 6)

Kellemes hétvégét mindenkinek!


----------



## Gretyke15 (2010 November 6)

hello


----------



## Gretyke15 (2010 November 6)




----------



## Gretyke15 (2010 November 6)

:smile:


----------



## Gretyke15 (2010 November 6)

:d


----------



## kvikka (2010 November 6)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Gretyke15 (2010 November 6)

:razz:


----------



## Gretyke15 (2010 November 6)

:88::88::88::88::88:


----------



## Gretyke15 (2010 November 6)

:4:


----------



## Gretyke15 (2010 November 6)

:..:


----------



## Gretyke15 (2010 November 6)




----------



## Gretyke15 (2010 November 6)

:55:


----------



## Gretyke15 (2010 November 6)




----------



## Gretyke15 (2010 November 6)




----------



## Gretyke15 (2010 November 6)

:23::23:


----------



## Gretyke15 (2010 November 6)

:444:


----------



## Gretyke15 (2010 November 6)




----------



## Gretyke15 (2010 November 6)

:d


----------



## Gretyke15 (2010 November 6)




----------



## Gretyke15 (2010 November 6)




----------



## Gretyke15 (2010 November 6)




----------



## Gretyke15 (2010 November 6)

:d


----------



## Gretyke15 (2010 November 6)




----------



## Gretyke15 (2010 November 6)




----------



## Himerhajni (2010 November 6)

Köszönöm, gyűjtögetek!


----------



## Himerhajni (2010 November 6)

Egyébként ennek mi értelme?


----------



## Himerhajni (2010 November 6)

Üdv. Kisújszállásról!


----------



## Himerhajni (2010 November 6)

Parajd, Erdély!


----------



## delanna (2010 November 6)

Gyűjtögető.


----------



## roznerne (2010 November 6)

Sziasztok! Új vagyok és gyüjtögetek! Nagyon sok jót hallottam az oldalatokról és ezért vagyok itt. TÉNYLEG JÓ! Gratulálok Nektek!


----------



## Nita1129 (2010 November 6)

Itt vagyok.


----------



## delanna (2010 November 6)

A.


----------



## delanna (2010 November 6)

Kötelező gyűjtögetés.


----------



## delanna (2010 November 6)

Gyűjtögető idegen.


----------



## delanna (2010 November 6)

Mikor lesz meg a húsz. Ne olvassátok.


----------



## olil (2010 November 6)

sziasztok


----------



## olil (2010 November 6)

csodalatos az ido.
olyan jo.


----------



## olil (2010 November 6)

gyüjtögetek


----------



## gabibor (2010 November 6)

Hali! Szép napunk van.


----------



## gabibor (2010 November 6)

Én is igyekszem gyüjtögetni.


----------



## gabibor (2010 November 6)

2010.11.06


----------



## gabibor (2010 November 6)

játékos


----------



## gabibor (2010 November 6)

na amikor kéne nem jut eszembe semmi


----------



## olil (2010 November 6)

csinaljuk egyutt


----------



## Fullerén (2010 November 6)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Fullerén (2010 November 6)

Lassan vége az őszi szünetnek!


----------



## Fullerén (2010 November 6)

Még egy nap és újra kezdődik a suli!


----------



## Fullerén (2010 November 6)

Halihó!


----------



## olil (2010 November 6)

üdv


----------



## olil (2010 November 6)

trallala


----------



## bodort (2010 November 6)

Na megnéztem a letöltést és még nem enged, pedig már meg volt a 20 és a 2 napos regelés is.


----------



## olil (2010 November 6)

15


----------



## olil (2010 November 6)

16


----------



## olil (2010 November 6)

prím


----------



## olil (2010 November 6)

már majdem


----------



## olil (2010 November 6)

az egyik tizenkilenc


----------



## olil (2010 November 6)

a másik meg nyilván húsz


----------



## papma (2010 November 6)

19


----------



## papma (2010 November 6)

18


----------



## kirrex (2010 November 6)

Nagyon szépen köszönöm!


----------



## papma (2010 November 6)

17


----------



## kirrex (2010 November 6)

Nagyon szépen köszönöm! 2


----------



## papma (2010 November 6)

................


----------



## kirrex (2010 November 6)

Nagyon szépen köszönöm! 9


----------



## papma (2010 November 6)

15


----------



## lili111 (2010 November 6)

megnézném ,de a rendszer nem enged be. köszi


----------



## kirrex (2010 November 6)

Nagyon szépen köszönöm! 10


----------



## kirrex (2010 November 6)

Nagyon szépen köszönöm! 11


----------



## papma (2010 November 6)

14


----------



## kirrex (2010 November 6)

Nagyon szépen köszönöm! 13


----------



## papma (2010 November 6)

13


----------



## papma (2010 November 6)

12


----------



## papma (2010 November 6)

11


----------



## kirrex (2010 November 6)

Nagyon szépen köszönöm! 12


----------



## kirrex (2010 November 6)

Nagyon szépen köszönöm! 14


----------



## papma (2010 November 6)

10


----------



## kirrex (2010 November 6)

Nagyon szépen köszönöm! 15


----------



## papma (2010 November 6)

9


----------



## kirrex (2010 November 6)

Nagyon szépen köszönöm! 16


----------



## papma (2010 November 6)

8


----------



## papma (2010 November 6)




----------



## kirrex (2010 November 6)

Nagyon szépen köszönöm! 17


----------



## papma (2010 November 6)

kiss


----------



## kirrex (2010 November 6)

Nagyon szépen köszönöm! 18


----------



## papma (2010 November 6)

:33:


----------



## kirrex (2010 November 6)

Nagyon szépen köszönöm! 19


----------



## papma (2010 November 6)




----------



## papma (2010 November 6)




----------



## papma (2010 November 6)

:99:


----------



## kirrex (2010 November 6)

Nagyon szépen köszönöm, mert az első 8 hozzá szólásom 1 év alatt hoztam össze!


----------



## papma (2010 November 6)




----------



## muku (2010 November 6)

szeretnek meg a babjatekrol mast is olvasni


----------



## janka98 (2010 November 6)

köszönjük


----------



## Lina2226 (2010 November 6)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


l


----------



## blablablabla1234 (2010 November 6)

hello


----------



## blablablabla1234 (2010 November 6)

hello


----------



## blablablabla1234 (2010 November 6)

hello


----------



## blablablabla1234 (2010 November 6)

hello 
hello


----------



## blablablabla1234 (2010 November 6)

sziasztok


----------



## blablablabla1234 (2010 November 6)

hello
hello


----------



## blablablabla1234 (2010 November 6)

be happy don't worry


----------



## blablablabla1234 (2010 November 6)

8


----------



## blablablabla1234 (2010 November 6)

9


----------



## blablablabla1234 (2010 November 6)

10


----------



## blablablabla1234 (2010 November 6)

11


----------



## blablablabla1234 (2010 November 6)

12


----------



## blablablabla1234 (2010 November 6)

13


----------



## blablablabla1234 (2010 November 6)

14


----------



## blablablabla1234 (2010 November 6)

15


----------



## blablablabla1234 (2010 November 6)

16


----------



## blablablabla1234 (2010 November 6)

17


----------



## blablablabla1234 (2010 November 6)

18


----------



## blablablabla1234 (2010 November 6)

19


----------



## dirgia1987 (2010 November 6)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetosegsziazstok


----------



## blablablabla1234 (2010 November 6)

20


----------



## blablablabla1234 (2010 November 6)

hello


----------



## matt-new (2010 November 6)

hello mindeki


----------



## matt-new (2010 November 6)

1


----------



## matt-new (2010 November 6)

2


----------



## matt-new (2010 November 6)

3


----------



## matt-new (2010 November 6)

4


----------



## matt-new (2010 November 6)

5


----------



## matt-new (2010 November 6)

6


----------



## matt-new (2010 November 6)

7


----------



## matt-new (2010 November 6)

8


----------



## matt-new (2010 November 6)

9


----------



## matt-new (2010 November 6)

10


----------



## matt-new (2010 November 6)

11


----------



## matt-new (2010 November 6)

12


----------



## matt-new (2010 November 6)

13


----------



## matt-new (2010 November 6)

14


----------



## matt-new (2010 November 6)

15


----------



## matt-new (2010 November 6)

16


----------



## matt-new (2010 November 6)

20


----------



## matt-new (2010 November 6)

21


----------



## ysani (2010 November 6)

Mindenkinek szép napot!


----------



## blanka96 (2010 November 6)

köszönöm


----------



## blanka96 (2010 November 6)

hogy


----------



## blanka96 (2010 November 6)

írhatok


----------



## blanka96 (2010 November 6)

1


----------



## blanka96 (2010 November 6)

23456789


----------



## blanka96 (2010 November 6)

101101213141516171811920212223242526272829303132333435363738393


----------



## blanka96 (2010 November 6)

halihó


----------



## blanka96 (2010 November 6)

aábccsddzdzs


----------



## blanka96 (2010 November 6)

eéfggyh


----------



## blanka96 (2010 November 6)

unom unom
unom unom magam


----------



## blanka96 (2010 November 6)

olvasmány olvasény olvasmány


----------



## blanka96 (2010 November 6)

welcome to the black parade


----------



## blanka96 (2010 November 6)

nem tudom mennyi kell még


----------



## blanka96 (2010 November 6)

de remélem kevés


----------



## blanka96 (2010 November 6)

:d :d :d :d


----------



## blanka96 (2010 November 6)

1


----------



## blanka96 (2010 November 6)

2


----------



## blanka96 (2010 November 6)

3


----------



## blanka96 (2010 November 6)

4


----------



## blanka96 (2010 November 6)

5


----------



## blanka96 (2010 November 6)

még várok még várok


----------



## blanka96 (2010 November 6)

kell az a könyv


----------



## blanka96 (2010 November 6)

6


----------



## blanka96 (2010 November 6)

csak pár kell még


----------



## blanka96 (2010 November 6)

lehet hogy elég!


----------



## CGfromNK (2010 November 6)

1


----------



## CGfromNK (2010 November 6)

2


----------



## CGfromNK (2010 November 6)

3


----------



## CGfromNK (2010 November 6)

4


----------



## CGfromNK (2010 November 6)

5


----------



## CGfromNK (2010 November 6)

6


----------



## szaffi2009 (2010 November 6)

Sziasztok 1


----------



## CGfromNK (2010 November 6)

7


----------



## CGfromNK (2010 November 6)

8


----------



## szaffi2009 (2010 November 6)

Sziasztok 2


----------



## szaffi2009 (2010 November 6)

Sziasztok3


----------



## CGfromNK (2010 November 6)

9


----------



## szaffi2009 (2010 November 6)

Sziasztok4


----------



## CGfromNK (2010 November 6)

Üdv. Mindenkinek!!


----------



## szaffi2009 (2010 November 6)

Sziasztok5


----------



## szaffi2009 (2010 November 6)

Sziasztok6


----------



## CGfromNK (2010 November 6)

Szia szaffi2009


----------



## szaffi2009 (2010 November 6)

Sziasztok7


----------



## szaffi2009 (2010 November 6)

Szia CGfromNK )
Sziasztok8


----------



## CGfromNK (2010 November 6)

Üdv. Mindenkinek!!


----------



## CGfromNK (2010 November 6)

13


----------



## CGfromNK (2010 November 6)

14


----------



## CGfromNK (2010 November 6)

15


----------



## CGfromNK (2010 November 6)

16


----------



## CGfromNK (2010 November 6)

17


----------



## szaffi2009 (2010 November 6)

Sziasztok 9


----------



## CGfromNK (2010 November 6)

18


----------



## szaffi2009 (2010 November 6)

Sziasztok 10


----------



## CGfromNK (2010 November 6)

19


----------



## szaffi2009 (2010 November 6)

Sziasztok11


----------



## CGfromNK (2010 November 6)

20!!!!


----------



## szaffi2009 (2010 November 6)

Sziasztok12


----------



## szaffi2009 (2010 November 6)

Sziasztok13


----------



## szaffi2009 (2010 November 6)

Sziasztok14


----------



## szaffi2009 (2010 November 6)

Sziasztok15


----------



## szaffi2009 (2010 November 6)

Sziasztok16


----------



## szaffi2009 (2010 November 6)

Sziasztok17


----------



## szaffi2009 (2010 November 6)

Sziasztok18


----------



## szaffi2009 (2010 November 6)

Sziasztok19


----------



## szaffi2009 (2010 November 6)

Sziasztok20!!!!


----------



## sz.g. (2010 November 6)

üdv mindenkinek!


----------



## sz.g. (2010 November 6)

Bécsből természetesen


----------



## magnumiroda (2010 November 6)

üdvözlök mindenkit!


----------



## magnumiroda (2010 November 6)

magnumiroda


----------



## magnumiroda (2010 November 6)

jelentem én is.


----------



## magnumiroda (2010 November 6)

kellemes estét mindenkinek.


----------



## magnumiroda (2010 November 6)

Jó szórakozást vagy pihenést mindenkinek!


----------



## magnumiroda (2010 November 6)

Sziasztok 1000!


----------



## magnumiroda (2010 November 6)

17óra 16 perc


----------



## magnumiroda (2010 November 6)

megy az F-1 időmérő.


----------



## magnumiroda (2010 November 6)

Hahó!


----------



## magnumiroda (2010 November 6)

Figyeltek?


----------



## magnumiroda (2010 November 6)

Sziasztok21!!!!!


----------



## magnumiroda (2010 November 6)

21!!!!


----------



## Jutta~ (2010 November 6)

Sziasztok!


----------



## kgv007 (2010 November 6)

Kösz a reg lehetőséget, remélem sok könyvet tudok megosztani


----------



## kgv007 (2010 November 6)

Hello


----------



## kgv007 (2010 November 6)

VAn itt valaki ?


----------



## kgv007 (2010 November 6)

Még 17


----------



## kgv007 (2010 November 6)

sziasztok!


----------



## kgv007 (2010 November 6)

haho


----------



## kgv007 (2010 November 6)

canhun frv


----------



## kgv007 (2010 November 6)

ahoj


----------



## kgv007 (2010 November 6)

milyen ebook readert használtok?


----------



## kgv007 (2010 November 6)

kindle3


----------



## kgv007 (2010 November 6)

esetleg sony?


----------



## Jutta~ (2010 November 6)

Halihó!


----------



## kgv007 (2010 November 6)

koobee?


----------



## kgv007 (2010 November 6)

acer?


----------



## kgv007 (2010 November 6)

ipad?


----------



## kgv007 (2010 November 6)

asus?


----------



## kgv007 (2010 November 6)

creative ziio?


----------



## kgv007 (2010 November 6)

valami androidos?


----------



## kgv007 (2010 November 6)

barnes and noble nook?


----------



## kgv007 (2010 November 6)

nookcolor?


----------



## kgv007 (2010 November 6)

pda?


----------



## kgv007 (2010 November 6)

még nem megy a letöltés


----------



## anitahorse (2010 November 6)

1


----------



## anitahorse (2010 November 6)

2


----------



## anitahorse (2010 November 6)

3


----------



## anitahorse (2010 November 6)

4


----------



## maRRgareta (2010 November 6)

ma ragyogó szép idő volt


----------



## maRRgareta (2010 November 6)

tegnap is szép ragyogó szép idő volt


----------



## maRRgareta (2010 November 6)

holnap is ragyogó szép idő lesz


----------



## anitahorse (2010 November 6)

5


----------



## maRRgareta (2010 November 6)

holnaputánra már ideér a rossz idő


----------



## maRRgareta (2010 November 6)

olyan meleg volt, hogy tegnap nem raktam meg a tűzet


----------



## maRRgareta (2010 November 6)

ma sem gyújtottam be, mert nagyon meleg volt


----------



## anitahorse (2010 November 6)

6


----------



## maRRgareta (2010 November 6)

talán holnap sem kell begyujtani


----------



## maRRgareta (2010 November 6)

begyújtani


----------



## maRRgareta (2010 November 6)

valószínűleg holnapután fűteni kell


----------



## maRRgareta (2010 November 6)

lenge szél fújdogál


----------



## maRRgareta (2010 November 6)

tegnap is fújdogált a lenge szél


----------



## maRRgareta (2010 November 6)

lehet, hogy holnap is fújdogál majd a lenge szél?


----------



## maRRgareta (2010 November 6)

leveleket gereblyézek


----------



## maRRgareta (2010 November 6)

tegnap is leveleket gereblyéztem


----------



## anitahorse (2010 November 6)

7


----------



## maRRgareta (2010 November 6)

Fogok holnap is leveleket gereblyézni?


----------



## maRRgareta (2010 November 6)

Holnapután már esni fog


----------



## maRRgareta (2010 November 6)

akkor


----------



## anitahorse (2010 November 6)

8


----------



## anitahorse (2010 November 6)

9


----------



## anitahorse (2010 November 6)

10


----------



## anitahorse (2010 November 6)

11


----------



## anitahorse (2010 November 6)

12


----------



## anitahorse (2010 November 6)

13


----------



## anitahorse (2010 November 6)

14


----------



## anitahorse (2010 November 6)

15


----------



## anitahorse (2010 November 6)

16


----------



## anitahorse (2010 November 6)

17


----------



## anitahorse (2010 November 6)

18


----------



## anitahorse (2010 November 6)

19


----------



## anitahorse (2010 November 6)

20


----------



## Euklidesz (2010 November 6)

Első, mert..


----------



## Euklidesz (2010 November 6)

utánna kettő, hogy..


----------



## Euklidesz (2010 November 6)

három is meglegyen...


----------



## Euklidesz (2010 November 6)

a negyedik előtt.


----------



## Euklidesz (2010 November 6)

5-ödik


----------



## Euklidesz (2010 November 6)

6-odik a ...


----------



## Euklidesz (2010 November 6)

hetedikhez (20 másodperc)...


----------



## Euklidesz (2010 November 6)

mert ez már a nyolcadik a ki..


----------



## Euklidesz (2010 November 6)

lencedikhez.


----------



## Euklidesz (2010 November 6)

Ez a szép kerek tizedik, ha...


----------



## Euklidesz (2010 November 6)

ladok tovább: 11


----------



## Euklidesz (2010 November 6)

12, egy tucat, kiss


----------



## Euklidesz (2010 November 6)

tiznehárom, nem számjeggyel szerencsét hoz\\m/


----------



## Euklidesz (2010 November 6)

14 lehet számjeggyel is, mindegy a ...


----------



## Euklidesz (2010 November 6)

tizen öt előtt


----------



## Euklidesz (2010 November 6)

*16*

16 többszörösen is


----------



## Euklidesz (2010 November 6)

*17*

17
17
17
17
17
17
17
17...


----------



## Euklidesz (2010 November 6)

18, már nem kevés, de még...


----------



## Euklidesz (2010 November 6)

mindig nem elég: 19 az egy híján húsz


----------



## Euklidesz (2010 November 6)

ÉS ÍME A CÉL!
hogy ennek mi értelme?


----------



## jutika79 (2010 November 6)

*sziasztok*

hát én is itt vagyok,gyüjtögetek!


----------



## jutika79 (2010 November 6)

sziasztok2!


----------



## jutika79 (2010 November 6)

3
3
3
3


----------



## jutika79 (2010 November 6)

4
4
4
4


----------



## jutika79 (2010 November 6)

öt


----------



## jutika79 (2010 November 6)

én ezt nem értem!!!


----------



## jutika79 (2010 November 6)

ez a hetedik!


----------



## jutika79 (2010 November 6)

nyolcadik!


----------



## jutika79 (2010 November 6)

kilencedik!


----------



## jutika79 (2010 November 6)

és a fele már megvan!


----------



## jutika79 (2010 November 6)

11
11
11.


----------



## jutika79 (2010 November 6)

12!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jutika79 (2010 November 6)

14??????


----------



## jutika79 (2010 November 6)

15.....................


----------



## jutika79 (2010 November 6)

16.................................


----------



## jutika79 (2010 November 6)

nem hiszem el 17?????????????


----------



## jutika79 (2010 November 6)

18!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jutika79 (2010 November 6)

19?????????????????????????ujjé


----------



## jutika79 (2010 November 6)

20???????????????


----------



## Vodorok (2010 November 6)

1


----------



## Vodorok (2010 November 6)

2


----------



## Vodorok (2010 November 6)

3


----------



## Vodorok (2010 November 6)

4


----------



## Vodorok (2010 November 6)

5


----------



## Vodorok (2010 November 6)

6


----------



## Vodorok (2010 November 6)

7


----------



## Vodorok (2010 November 6)

8


----------



## Vodorok (2010 November 6)

9


----------



## Vodorok (2010 November 6)

10


----------



## Vodorok (2010 November 6)

11


----------



## Vodorok (2010 November 6)

12


----------



## Vodorok (2010 November 6)

13


----------



## Vodorok (2010 November 6)

14


----------



## Vodorok (2010 November 6)

15


----------



## Vodorok (2010 November 6)

16


----------



## Vodorok (2010 November 6)

17


----------



## Vodorok (2010 November 6)

18


----------



## Vodorok (2010 November 6)

19


----------



## Vodorok (2010 November 6)

_*20*_


----------



## vinviri (2010 November 6)

üdvözlök mindenkit!


----------



## vinviri (2010 November 6)

2


----------



## vinviri (2010 November 6)

miért pont húsz kell? miért nem elég tíz?


----------



## thinkingsoul (2010 November 6)

Udv mindenkinek


----------



## vinviri (2010 November 6)

4


----------



## vinviri (2010 November 6)

blablablablabla


----------



## vinviri (2010 November 6)

6


----------



## vinviri (2010 November 6)

mucsaröcsöge


----------



## vinviri (2010 November 6)

8


----------



## thinkingsoul (2010 November 6)

vinviri írta:


> miért pont húsz kell? miért nem elég tíz?


 
Ez szamomra is rejtely....


----------



## vinviri (2010 November 6)

lalalalalalala


----------



## vinviri (2010 November 6)

ugye? sokkal egyszerűbb lenne ha kevesebb is elég lenne!


----------



## vinviri (2010 November 6)

szívatják itt az embereket


----------



## vinviri (2010 November 6)

12


----------



## vinviri (2010 November 6)

ez az már nem sok kell!


----------



## vinviri (2010 November 6)

14


----------



## vinviri (2010 November 6)

tralala...


----------



## vinviri (2010 November 6)

16


----------



## vinviri (2010 November 6)

már azt se tom mit írjak


----------



## vinviri (2010 November 6)

18


----------



## vinviri (2010 November 6)

na még egyet!


----------



## thinkingsoul (2010 November 6)

A hit más embernek mint emberi lénynek létezésében maga a szeretet. Felismerni valakit lénye teljében csak a szeretet képes.


----------



## vinviri (2010 November 6)

20! Vééééégre! öröm volt ide írni....


----------



## thinkingsoul (2010 November 6)

vinviri írta:


> szívatják itt az embereket


 
jaja


----------



## thinkingsoul (2010 November 6)

Az egyetlen jó, ami a véletlennek nem kiszolgáltatott, az, ami a világon kívül van.


----------



## thinkingsoul (2010 November 6)

Az élet végtelen körforgásában, ahol most vagyok,​minden teljes, egész és tökéletes.​


----------



## thinkingsoul (2010 November 6)

Békében és harmóniában élek mindenkivel, akit ismerek.​


----------



## thinkingsoul (2010 November 6)

Lényem középpontjában a szeretet végtelen forrása van.​


----------



## thinkingsoul (2010 November 6)

Hagyom, hogy ez a szeretet a felszínre törjön.​


----------



## thinkingsoul (2010 November 6)

Megtölti a szívemet, a testemet, a szellememet,​a tudatomat, egész lényemet,​szétárad belőlem minden irányban,​majd visszatér hozzám megsokszorozva.​


----------



## thinkingsoul (2010 November 6)

Minél erősebb bennem a szeretet,​annál erősebben kell szeretnem.​


----------



## thinkingsoul (2010 November 6)

Kifogyhatatlan a készlet.​Akkor érzem jól magam, ha szeretek,​így nyilvánítom ki belső örömömet.​


----------



## thinkingsoul (2010 November 6)

Szeretem magamat;​ezért szeretettel viselem gondját testemnek.​Tápláló ételekkel és italokkal látom el,​szeretettel ápolom és öltöztetem,​a testem pedig szeretettel​viszonozza gondoskodásomat:​egészségtől s energiától duzzad.​


----------



## thinkingsoul (2010 November 6)

Szeretem magamat;​ezért kényelmes otthonban élek,​amely kielégíti igényeimet,​ahová mindig öröm hazatérnem.​


----------



## thinkingsoul (2010 November 6)

A szobákat a szeretet rezgéseivel töltöm meg,​hogy aki csak belép, magamat beleértve,​érezze ezt a szeretetet, és részesüljön​gyógyító erejében.​


----------



## thinkingsoul (2010 November 6)

Szeretem magamat; ezért olyan munkát végzek,​amelyben örömemet lelem, amelyben kamatoztathatom​alkotóképességemet és tehetségemet.​


----------



## thinkingsoul (2010 November 6)

Olyan emberekkel és emberekért dolgozom,​akiket szeretek, és akik szeretnek engem,​munkámat pedig jól megfizetik.​


----------



## thinkingsoul (2010 November 6)

Szeretem magamat; ezért a szeretet jegyében​élek és gondolkodom, hisz tudom,​amit embertársaim felé nyújtok,​azt megsokszorozva visszakapom.​


----------



## thinkingsoul (2010 November 6)

Csak kedves emberekkel találkozom,​hisz bennük saját magamat látom.​


----------



## thinkingsoul (2010 November 6)

Szeretem magamat;​ezért megbocsátok s elengedem a régi sérelmeket,​csak így lehetek szabad.​Szeretem magamat; ezért teljesen a jelenben élek,​minden perc szépségét felismerem, és a jövőmet​fényesnek, boldognak, biztonságosnak tudom,​mivel az Univerzum szeretett gyermeke vagyok​és a Világegyetem szeretettel viseli gondomat​most és mindörökké.​Világomban minden rendben van.​


----------



## thinkingsoul (2010 November 6)

azt hiszem ezzel megvolnank...


----------



## TibiTheRock22 (2010 November 7)

*köszönöm*

köszönöm


----------



## bajla (2010 November 7)

üdvözletem!


----------



## bajla (2010 November 7)

mindjárt itt a reggel...


----------



## bajla (2010 November 7)

aludni kellene, de nem tudok


----------



## bajla (2010 November 7)

halk zene szól a háttérben...


----------



## bajla (2010 November 7)

az ablakon friss levegő árad be...


----------



## bajla (2010 November 7)

jaj...


----------



## bajla (2010 November 7)

hideg sört kortyolgatok...


----------



## bajla (2010 November 7)

holnap korán kelek...


----------



## bajla (2010 November 7)

rágyújtok...


----------



## bajla (2010 November 7)

Lassú táncok a lehűlő levegőben,
Lassú lángok a kandallóban,
Jóllakott dögök a medvebőrön.


----------



## bajla (2010 November 7)

Mit bámulsz? - mondja Ofélia,
Majd kilép a tűzből és Júlia ágyába siet,
Mialatt Rómeó Othellót kerülgeti.
Még a Vészbanyák is elpirulnak,
A pimasz Shakespeare hogy vigyorog.


----------



## bajla (2010 November 7)

A bomlott agyú Grimm testvérek gyermekeket
Kínoznak, míg Csipkerózsika önmagával játszik,
És az arcátlan Andersen Hófehérkét öleli.
A Színészkirály és a Költő műsort adnak
A vasúttársaságok javára.


----------



## bajla (2010 November 7)

A nyolcvanéves primadonna nemzetiszínű melltartóját
Kisorsolják a nyugdíjas katonák klubjában
Marylin Monroe mosolyog, már túl van az egészen,
Ismeri a dolgot James Dean-nel együtt.


----------



## bajla (2010 November 7)

Szegény Ginsberg üvöltve keresi Kerouac-ot
A tömegben.
Az ezredes álmában kiad egy parancsot:
Mindenki egyen egy narancsot!


----------



## bajla (2010 November 7)

De a nők inkább banánt kérnek.
A fáradt hősök már henyélnek.
A magas külföldi vendég történelemkönyvet
Olvas és halálra röhögi magát.


----------



## bajla (2010 November 7)

A szolgák lopnak és lopakodnak.
Óh mennyi nihilista nacionalista alkoholista
Feketelista futballista exhibicionista
Cionista specialista fasiszta statiszta
Masiniszta soviniszta orgonista alpinista
Kálvinista
A táborban mindenki alszik,
A költő tündérei pengetik a drótokat.


----------



## bajla (2010 November 7)

Alvó szegek a jéghideg homokban
Plakátmagányban ázó éjjelek
Égve hagytad a folyóson a villanyt
Ma ontják véremet


----------



## bajla (2010 November 7)

Haldoklik az Éjszaka,
Vére beszennyezi a Hajnalt.
Minden születés véres.
A Nap kései szabdalják a Csavargók Köpenyét,
Széttépik a nehéz álmot.
Ébredező részegek,
Az első morgások,
A düh, böfögés, hányás, ürülék,
A lejárt gramofon sisteregve ismétli egy
Régi induló utolsó hangjait.


----------



## bajla (2010 November 7)

Nincs többé álom.
Egy szem, egy arc...
Óh, a kép mennyire pontos,
Az öreg Bosch hogy pirulna, ha látná,
A vén kokós.
A padláson véget ért az Öngyilkosok Bálja,
Mindenki a pincébe igyekszik, ahol
A Paraziták Parádéján a Patkány a prímás.
Íme az utolsó kínrím:
Ez egy nedves kor,
Nappal vér folyik,
Éjjel bor.


----------



## bajla (2010 November 7)

A kis balerína vezeti pónilovát.
Hamupipőke, te sosem alszol? - kérdezi
a Bohóc.
Vigyél el innen, barátom!
Nem lehet, itt kell örökre maradnom.
Mozdulatai kecsesek, ám a látvány szomorú.
Talán csak a Bolond mulatságos, ahogy integet,
Hogy majd ír! Igen.
És nem felejt el semmit.
Szeretlek.


----------



## bajla (2010 November 7)

Sosem lesz vége. Sosem lesz vége.
Sosem lesz vége. Sosem lesz vége.
Sosem lesz vége. Sosem lesz vége?!


----------



## kyldyk (2010 November 7)

Szia Mindenkinek!


----------



## Rhoda (2010 November 7)

Szép napot mindenkinek!


----------



## kyldyk (2010 November 7)

Az ember nem is gondolná, milyen sok az a húsz......


----------



## kyldyk (2010 November 7)

Főleg, ha dolgozatot kell írnia.....


----------



## kyldyk (2010 November 7)

....és a könyv, amit el kell olvasnia hozzá, gyakorlatilag csak itt letölthető...


----------



## kyldyk (2010 November 7)

és a vicc az, hogy ez egy mesekönyv....


----------



## kyldyk (2010 November 7)

történetesen a kököjszi és bobóca...


----------



## kyldyk (2010 November 7)

bár én kisgyerek koromban nem olvastam


----------



## kyldyk (2010 November 7)

Bajla!....osztom a véleményed....soha, de soha nem lesz vége


----------



## kyldyk (2010 November 7)

Akkor mesélek még egy kicsit erről a dolgozatról...már ha érdekel valakit.


----------



## kyldyk (2010 November 7)

Szóval egy összehasonlítást kell írni....


----------



## kyldyk (2010 November 7)

félig-meddig szabadonválasztott...


----------



## kyldyk (2010 November 7)

felsorolt könyvekből kettő válaszott mesekönyv összehasonlítása, elemzése....


----------



## kyldyk (2010 November 7)

Nyilvánvalóan nem a tartalom leírása kell, hanem....


----------



## kyldyk (2010 November 7)

motívumok, felépítés, elemek stb...


----------



## kyldyk (2010 November 7)

legalább négy oldal, előírt formai követelmények...


----------



## kyldyk (2010 November 7)

Azt hiszem elég vicces, hogy...


----------



## kyldyk (2010 November 7)

azt sem tudom, hogy melyik tankönyv után kapjak....


----------



## kyldyk (2010 November 7)

erre mesekönyvet kell olvasni..


----------



## kyldyk (2010 November 7)

Bár már kivácsi vagyok, hogy milyen lesz, mert még nem olvastam.


----------



## kyldyk (2010 November 7)

Bocsi, ha untattam valakit, de muszáj volt ennyi baromságot összehordanom, mert tényleg szorít az idő és a kököjszi és bobojszáért mindent........


----------



## kyldyk (2010 November 7)

Szép napot nektek...


----------



## kyldyk (2010 November 7)

Szóval meg van a húsz, a két napos reg., elolvastam a szabályzatot és mégsem megy, akkor még egy nekifutás a szabályzatnak, mert elkaszál a prof, ha nem leszek készen


----------



## fati11 (2010 November 7)

*miért 20?*



Wulfi írta:


> Köszi, Melitta! kiss


 
hajrá1


----------



## fati11 (2010 November 7)

hajrá 2


----------



## fati11 (2010 November 7)

hajrá 3


----------



## fati11 (2010 November 7)

hajrá 4


----------



## fati11 (2010 November 7)

hajrá5


----------



## fati11 (2010 November 7)

hajrá 6


----------



## fati11 (2010 November 7)

hajrá 7


----------



## fati11 (2010 November 7)

hajrá 8


----------



## fati11 (2010 November 7)

hajrá 9


----------



## fati11 (2010 November 7)

hajrá 10


----------



## orsi baba (2010 November 7)

Sziasztok!


----------



## fati11 (2010 November 7)

hajrá 11


----------



## fati11 (2010 November 7)

hajrá 12


----------



## fati11 (2010 November 7)

hajrá 13


----------



## fati11 (2010 November 7)

hajrá 14


----------



## fati11 (2010 November 7)

hajrá 15


----------



## orsi baba (2010 November 7)

Köszönöm Melitta!


----------



## fati11 (2010 November 7)

hajrá 16


----------



## fati11 (2010 November 7)

hajrá 17


----------



## fati11 (2010 November 7)

hajrá 18


----------



## fati11 (2010 November 7)

hajrá 19


----------



## fati11 (2010 November 7)

hajrá 20


----------



## zoollerman (2010 November 7)

*hsz*

Sziasztok!Hát igen, kéne a húszas...


----------



## zoollerman (2010 November 7)

*Jelen*

Le akarok tőtteni


----------



## zoollerman (2010 November 7)

*Link?*

Gondolom nem toleráljuk a linkelést, bár alant bepipálható a kattinthatóság. Akkó teszteljük:

Ha célzott módon, a szervezete esetleges túlterhelése nélkül akarja megoldani akár a már legyengült szervezet, immunrendszer regenerálását, akkor segíthet ha előre feldolgozott tápanyag, vitamin formát alkalmazunk. Kevésbé veszi igénybe az esetleg legyengült szervezetet, ahol ismert, hogy sajnos mérsékelt a felszívódás is.


----------



## zoollerman (2010 November 7)

Hát, edig úgy látom kattintható marad...l


----------



## zoollerman (2010 November 7)

Maj megnézzük hónap is


----------



## zoollerman (2010 November 7)

Ez egyébként arra is jó, hogy gyakoroljam a tízujjas gépelést. Még nem megy odanézés nélkül...


----------



## zoollerman (2010 November 7)

Azok a zsírban oldódó anyagok, amelyek a zsíroldható komponenseket zsíroldható fiziológiás állapota hogy majd a vékonybélbőkl felszívódjék hogy már nem sérül meg a hatóanyag ezzel elérhető a kövvetkező vízoldhatókkal semmi gond rossz ízű kapszula formában ha scak a vitaminokat nézz ük sorolhatnék egészséges embernél 20% daganatzos embereknél 4 - 6 % között van, minimális az esély hogy felszívódjon, kemoterápiás kezelésnlé


----------



## zoollerman (2010 November 7)

Ez egy kicsit kapkodós volt...


----------



## zoollerman (2010 November 7)

asszem keresek valami diktálás utáni jegyzetírás segítő szoftvert...


----------



## zoollerman (2010 November 7)

Na, találtam is egy érdekeset:

Beküldhetsz nekik akármilyen hanganagot, akár fel is tölthetsz diktafonnal felvett beszélgetést, de ha a szöveget kereshetővé akarod tenni az interneten, akkor ez egy nagyon jó módszer. Szoftveresen, és több száz valós kolléga bevonásával szinte azonnal visszakapod a fájlodon elhangzó szöveg tökéletes írott változatát.


----------



## zoollerman (2010 November 7)

Na, méggy link...


----------



## zoollerman (2010 November 7)

És még mindig cs 12...


----------



## zoollerman (2010 November 7)

Viszont most már muszáj haza is beszélnem, hátha megmaradnak ezek a linkek:

Csak azoknak, akik elég elfoglaltak ahhoz, hogy ne rajongjanak a banki sorokért. Hitel online, kényelmesen. Szkennelt (fotózott) dokumentumok alapján akár végleges hiteldöntés személyi kölcsönnél! Biztosra mehet!


----------



## zoollerman (2010 November 7)

Na halaggyunk


----------



## zoollerman (2010 November 7)

izé, miért is vok itt???


----------



## zoollerman (2010 November 7)

Ja, meg van..


----------



## zoollerman (2010 November 7)

Hogy nekem mennyi időm van....


----------



## zoollerman (2010 November 7)

Most meg túl gyors vagyok...


----------



## artifexor (2010 November 7)

Üdvözlet a harcba indulóknak.


----------



## artifexor (2010 November 7)

I hurt myself today To see if I still feel I focus on the pain The only thing that's real The needle tears a hole The old familiar sting Try to kill it all away But I remember everything


----------



## artifexor (2010 November 7)

What have I become?
My sweetest friend
Everyone I know
Goes away in the end
You could have it all
My empire of dirt
I will let you down
I will make you hurt


----------



## artifexor (2010 November 7)

I wear this crown of shit
Upon my liar's chair
Full of broken thoughts
I cannot repair
Beneath the stains of time
The feelings disappear
You are someone else
I am still right here


----------



## artifexor (2010 November 7)

What have I become?
My sweetest friend
Everyone I know
Goes away in the end


----------



## artifexor (2010 November 7)

You could have it all
My empire of dirt
I will let you down
I will make you hurt
If I could start again
A million miles away
I would keep myself
I would find a way


----------



## artifexor (2010 November 7)

És aki esetleg nem ismerné, aki előadta:


----------



## artifexor (2010 November 7)

a Nine Inch Nails együttes!


----------



## zoollerman (2010 November 7)

Na még párat


----------



## artifexor (2010 November 7)

És mi a szám címe, jöhet a kérdés.


----------



## zoollerman (2010 November 7)

Nem vok 1edül hihih


----------



## artifexor (2010 November 7)

Hurt


----------



## zoollerman (2010 November 7)

De én már kész vok! Nyertem. Csak elfelejtettem mit akartam ezzel...


----------



## artifexor (2010 November 7)

:9:


----------



## artifexor (2010 November 7)

Placcs!


----------



## zoollerman (2010 November 7)

Ezt n értem, megvolt a 20 hsz, mégsem enged letölteni...


----------



## zoollerman (2010 November 7)

Mos mi van??


----------



## zoollerman (2010 November 7)

Ehh...


----------



## delfike (2010 November 7)

Érdekes rendszer ez.


----------



## delfike (2010 November 7)

Azért van, hogy legyen szerverforgalom?


----------



## delfike (2010 November 7)

Mert legfeljebb erre jó.


----------



## delfike (2010 November 7)

Bár ettől még az oldal jó.


----------



## delfike (2010 November 7)

Gondolom, nem sokan olvassák.


----------



## delfike (2010 November 7)

Ki is olvasna 7000 oldalt


----------



## delfike (2010 November 7)

ráadásul 20 mp várakozás


----------



## delfike (2010 November 7)

Ez akkor összesen több mint 6 perc


----------



## artifexor (2010 November 7)

\\m/


----------



## delfike (2010 November 7)

Ez a 9.


----------



## delfike (2010 November 7)

Látom, más is igyekszik


----------



## artifexor (2010 November 7)

Eszperantó


----------



## delfike (2010 November 7)

*Könnyített olvasmány*


----------



## artifexor (2010 November 7)

Baghy Gyula


----------



## delfike (2010 November 7)

*Hotshot Puzzles*


----------



## artifexor (2010 November 7)

Ez egy ilyen igyekvős topik.


----------



## delfike (2010 November 7)

Tegnapi hozzászólásaim nem jelentek meg


----------



## delfike (2010 November 7)

hátha hasznosnak találjátok


----------



## artifexor (2010 November 7)

Gyűrűsujj


----------



## delfike (2010 November 7)

Minden számban megtalálja


----------



## delfike (2010 November 7)

Köszönöm a visszajelzéseket


----------



## artifexor (2010 November 7)

Középső ujj (a tudás hatalom!)


----------



## delfike (2010 November 7)

*Tales of Uncle*


----------



## artifexor (2010 November 7)

Mutató ujj (már csak kettő!)


----------



## delfike (2010 November 7)

*kétnyelvű*


----------



## delfike (2010 November 7)

intermediate hanganyagokat


----------



## delfike (2010 November 7)

Fontos!


----------



## artifexor (2010 November 7)

Hüvelykujj (utolsó! :7


----------



## delfike (2010 November 7)

Ez a 21!


----------



## settesdragon (2010 November 7)

Sziasztok!
Szép Napot!
K.G.


----------



## settesdragon (2010 November 7)

1


----------



## settesdragon (2010 November 7)

2


----------



## settesdragon (2010 November 7)

3


----------



## settesdragon (2010 November 7)

4


----------



## settesdragon (2010 November 7)

5


----------



## settesdragon (2010 November 7)

6


----------



## settesdragon (2010 November 7)

7


----------



## fiona74 (2010 November 7)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


 Sziasztok!


----------



## fiona74 (2010 November 7)

Szép napot mindenkinek!


----------



## Sabwaits (2010 November 7)

Juhú!


----------



## Sabwaits (2010 November 7)

Mókás ez a 20 üzenet!


----------



## Sabwaits (2010 November 7)




----------



## Sabwaits (2010 November 7)

Gyorsan


----------



## Sabwaits (2010 November 7)

beírok


----------



## Sabwaits (2010 November 7)

párat


----------



## Sabwaits (2010 November 7)

aztán


----------



## Sabwaits (2010 November 7)

normálisan


----------



## Sabwaits (2010 November 7)

fórumozok


----------



## Sabwaits (2010 November 7)

tovább!!!


----------



## Sabwaits (2010 November 7)

Megosztok


----------



## fiona74 (2010 November 7)

*Sziasztok!*

Szépnapot mindenkinek!


----------



## Sabwaits (2010 November 7)

majd


----------



## Sabwaits (2010 November 7)

filmeket


----------



## Sabwaits (2010 November 7)

és


----------



## fiona74 (2010 November 7)

Új vagyok itt!


----------



## Sabwaits (2010 November 7)

zenéket!


----------



## Sabwaits (2010 November 7)




----------



## Diablo81 (2010 November 7)

Köszi!


----------



## fiona74 (2010 November 7)

Nem nagyon ismerem ezt az oldalt!
És ti?


----------



## Sabwaits (2010 November 7)

További szép napot


----------



## Sabwaits (2010 November 7)

mindenkinek!


----------



## fiona74 (2010 November 7)

Nos?


----------



## fiona74 (2010 November 7)

Lehet rossz idő, de belül vidámság!


----------



## fiona74 (2010 November 7)

Ne add fel hisz lesz jobb is!


----------



## saccci (2010 November 7)

Üdv!


----------



## saccci (2010 November 7)

ide is írok kicsit


----------



## saccci (2010 November 7)




----------



## saccci (2010 November 7)

már csak 4 hiányzik


----------



## saccci (2010 November 7)

4


----------



## saccci (2010 November 7)

3


----------



## saccci (2010 November 7)

2


----------



## saccci (2010 November 7)

1


----------



## saccci (2010 November 7)

kész!!!


----------



## Krajczi76 (2010 November 7)

Én is elkezdem.


----------



## Krajczi76 (2010 November 7)

Én csak egy midi file-t keresek.


----------



## Krajczi76 (2010 November 7)

Remélem, másra is hasznos lesz majd ez a fórum nekem.


----------



## Krajczi76 (2010 November 7)

Azt nem tudom, a "köszönöm" is közelebb visz-e a célomhoz.


----------



## Krajczi76 (2010 November 7)

Közben nézem a SG:A-t.


----------



## Krajczi76 (2010 November 7)

Ezt a részt még nem is láttam korábban.


----------



## Krajczi76 (2010 November 7)

Egyszer végig kellene nézni az összes részt.


----------



## Krajczi76 (2010 November 7)

De most a zongorázás jobban izgat.


----------



## Krajczi76 (2010 November 7)

A midi file alapján megtanulom a szám introját.


----------



## Krajczi76 (2010 November 7)

De saját számunk is van már.


----------



## Krajczi76 (2010 November 7)

haladok...


----------



## Krajczi76 (2010 November 7)

8...


----------



## Krajczi76 (2010 November 7)

7...


----------



## Krajczi76 (2010 November 7)

6...


----------



## fiona74 (2010 November 7)

*Új!*

Szasztok új vagyok!


----------



## Krajczi76 (2010 November 7)

5...


----------



## fiona74 (2010 November 7)

Én is haladnák de nem tudok?


----------



## szabi1994 (2010 November 7)

*hello*

Hello


----------



## Krajczi76 (2010 November 7)

4...


----------



## szabi1994 (2010 November 7)

en is igyekszem xD


----------



## fiona74 (2010 November 7)

*Sziasztok!*

Nos!


----------



## Krajczi76 (2010 November 7)

vagy most 4?


----------



## szabi1994 (2010 November 7)

ez mar a harmadik hozzaszolasom lesz


----------



## fiona74 (2010 November 7)

*ja*

Ez van!


----------



## szabi1994 (2010 November 7)

te de akkor mar beszeljunk valmi ertelmesrol


----------



## Krajczi76 (2010 November 7)

3?


----------



## fiona74 (2010 November 7)

*d*

Én nem tudom


----------



## szabi1994 (2010 November 7)

valami*


----------



## Krajczi76 (2010 November 7)

mit fogsz ebédelni?


----------



## szabi1994 (2010 November 7)

4)


----------



## Krajczi76 (2010 November 7)

sok sikert, hamar túl lehet ezen lenni!


----------



## szabi1994 (2010 November 7)

Valoszinuleg grill csirket


----------



## szabi1994 (2010 November 7)

te ?


----------



## szabi1994 (2010 November 7)

itt vagy meg?


----------



## szabi1994 (2010 November 7)

ja,latom megvolt a kilenc hozzaszolasod


----------



## szabi1994 (2010 November 7)

nekem is megvan mar fele


----------



## szabi1994 (2010 November 7)

hamarosan megleszek valahogy


----------



## szabi1994 (2010 November 7)

*


----------



## fiona74 (2010 November 7)

*pill*

:55: hali


----------



## Krajczi76 (2010 November 7)

csak kár, hogy ehhez kell a 2 napos reg is, másként nem lehet letölteni...


----------



## Krajczi76 (2010 November 7)

Én babfőzeléket, imádom.


----------



## szabi1994 (2010 November 7)

hello


----------



## fiona74 (2010 November 7)

*ebéd*

kinek mi


----------



## fiona74 (2010 November 7)

*tipp*

mi lesz


----------



## szabi1994 (2010 November 7)

En azt hettem tegnapelott )


----------



## szabi1994 (2010 November 7)

izee
ettem*


----------



## szabi1994 (2010 November 7)

te mit akarsz amugy letolteni innen ?


----------



## Darwi Odrade (2010 November 7)

1


----------



## szabi1994 (2010 November 7)

8


----------



## Darwi Odrade (2010 November 7)

2


----------



## Darwi Odrade (2010 November 7)

3


----------



## Darwi Odrade (2010 November 7)

4


----------



## szabi1994 (2010 November 7)

Udv.


----------



## Darwi Odrade (2010 November 7)

5


----------



## TibiTheRock22 (2010 November 7)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


Köszönöm


----------



## szabi1994 (2010 November 7)

na


----------



## szabi1994 (2010 November 7)

na en mentem,sziasztok


----------



## saccci (2010 November 7)

szerintem elszámoltam magam


----------



## saccci (2010 November 7)




----------



## DTP76 (2010 November 7)

sziasztok


----------



## Sole (2010 November 7)

Helló mindenkinek.


----------



## DTP76 (2010 November 7)

ez már a második


----------



## DTP76 (2010 November 7)

már csak 17 kell


----------



## Sole (2010 November 7)

16


----------



## fiona74 (2010 November 7)

*hát*

Hideg az tuti


----------



## fiona74 (2010 November 7)

**

Vagy arra nem


----------



## fiona74 (2010 November 7)




----------



## fiona74 (2010 November 7)

én máár passzolok


----------



## dawntj (2010 November 7)

szia


----------



## dawntj (2010 November 7)

helló


----------



## dawntj (2010 November 7)

halika


----------



## dawntj (2010 November 7)

haligali


----------



## dawntj (2010 November 7)

tepsisütő


----------



## dawntj (2010 November 7)

csokifagyi


----------



## dawntj (2010 November 7)

háló


----------



## dawntj (2010 November 7)

mézespuszedli


----------



## dawntj (2010 November 7)

nyám-nyám


----------



## dawntj (2010 November 7)

hall ló


----------



## dawntj (2010 November 7)

helló-helló


----------



## dawntj (2010 November 7)

halló-halló


----------



## dawntj (2010 November 7)

szép napot! jó szurkolást


----------



## dawntj (2010 November 7)

na szép


----------



## dawntj (2010 November 7)

világos mint a vakablak


----------



## dawntj (2010 November 7)

5


----------



## dawntj (2010 November 7)

4


----------



## dawntj (2010 November 7)

3


----------



## dawntj (2010 November 7)

2


----------



## dawntj (2010 November 7)

1


----------



## dawntj (2010 November 7)

zérus


----------



## Himerhajni (2010 November 7)

Minden emberre "ráférne" egy kutya!!!!!!


----------



## argrothien (2010 November 7)

ez jo


----------



## argrothien (2010 November 7)

ezzel meg egy forumban sem talalkoztam


----------



## argrothien (2010 November 7)

en is jelen


----------



## Sydneyke (2010 November 7)

én is megérkeztem
tegnap regeltem fiúk lányok


----------



## roznerne (2010 November 7)

Kár hogy még nem tudom megnézni!


----------



## anyus12 (2010 November 7)

Sziasztok!


----------



## anyus12 (2010 November 7)

Szép napot mindenkinek!


----------



## Esztilla (2010 November 7)

helló


----------



## anyus12 (2010 November 7)

Elöbb regisztráltam, új ez a dolog nekem.


----------



## anyus12 (2010 November 7)

Ez a 4. Majd csak meg lesz.


----------



## anyus12 (2010 November 7)

Süt a nap de nagyon fúj a szél,azt nem szeretem.


----------



## anyus12 (2010 November 7)

Kedvenc filmemet nézem közben.


----------



## anyus12 (2010 November 7)

Valóban elég a 20 hozzászólás?


----------



## anyus12 (2010 November 7)

már a 8.


----------



## anyus12 (2010 November 7)

9.


----------



## anyus12 (2010 November 7)

fele meg van


----------



## anyus12 (2010 November 7)

Eredeti szerző *Melitta* 

 
_Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
Itt a lehetoseg:wink:_


----------



## anyus12 (2010 November 7)

Vége a filmnek.


----------



## anyus12 (2010 November 7)

A gyerekek igazolják a családi ünnepeket, és miattuk bírjuk elviselni őket. Mindig őket a legjobb nézni. Mindig ők az elsők a táncparketten, és csak ők merik megmondani, hogy undorító a sütemény. Anna Gavalda


----------



## dybi (2010 November 7)

Üdv mindenkinek a fórumon.


----------



## anyus12 (2010 November 7)

"Nem kell olyan barát, ki csak szóval szeret." 

​


----------



## anyus12 (2010 November 7)

A lustaság nem más, mint pihenés elfáradás előtt." 

​


----------



## anyus12 (2010 November 7)

Az agy az a szervünk, amellyel azt gondoljuk, hogy gondolkodunk.
​


----------



## anyus12 (2010 November 7)

17.


----------



## anyus12 (2010 November 7)

Az élet csapatjáték.


----------



## anyus12 (2010 November 7)

Sosem tudhatod, milyen eredményei lesznek a cselekedeteidnek, de ha nem cselekszel, eredményük sem lesz. Mahatma Gandhi


----------



## anyus12 (2010 November 7)

Megvan a 20.


----------



## dybi (2010 November 7)

2.


----------



## dybi (2010 November 7)

3.


----------



## lucky1973 (2010 November 7)

Köszi, remélem ez műxik  1.


----------



## lucky1973 (2010 November 7)

2..hátha gyorsabban telik az idő..


----------



## lucky1973 (2010 November 7)

most már csak ennyire telik: 3


----------



## tszzs (2010 November 7)

There are two words in a person's life that will open a lot of doors for them.... PUSH and PULL


----------



## lucky1973 (2010 November 7)

4 :d


----------



## lucky1973 (2010 November 7)

5


----------



## tszzs (2010 November 7)

I walked into a pub and said to the barman, "Stella please mate".

He said, "Are you 18?"

I said, "No."

He said, "I can't serve you then."

As I walked out I thought to myself, "This is the 4th pub, what does a 22 year old have to do to get a pint round here?"


----------



## lucky1973 (2010 November 7)

6


----------



## gabibor (2010 November 7)

sziasztok


----------



## tszzs (2010 November 7)

My favourite text message to send to the missus when I'm at the pub: "I'll be there in 5 minutes... If not... read this again."


----------



## tszzs (2010 November 7)

If God had just taken out a few more ribs, Adam wouldn't have needed a woman at all.


----------



## lucky1973 (2010 November 7)

7


----------



## lucky1973 (2010 November 7)

gondolkodtam, milyen a lábam... lenéztem... majdnem eltaláltam. Ja és 8


----------



## lucky1973 (2010 November 7)

9


----------



## tszzs (2010 November 7)

I'm the kind of guy who stops the microwave at 1 second just to feel like a bomb defuser.


----------



## lucky1973 (2010 November 7)

10


----------



## lucky1973 (2010 November 7)

és akkor most?


----------



## tszzs (2010 November 7)

So I was having sex the other day and I was starting to get tired so I asked the girl to "Get on top".

To which she replied, "You haven't raped many girls before have you?"


----------



## lucky1973 (2010 November 7)

akkor most 11


----------



## lucky1973 (2010 November 7)

12


----------



## tszzs (2010 November 7)

When I was younger, I always felt like I was a boy trapped in a woman's body.

However, that changed when I was born.


----------



## tszzs (2010 November 7)

I have a claim to fame you know...

I used to be the world's youngest person.


----------



## tszzs (2010 November 7)

I have a recurring dream where I divide 10 by 3.


----------



## lucky1973 (2010 November 7)

"Lángolva zuhantak alá az angyalok. Hatalmas mennydörgés kelt partjaik körül. Odalent perzselt Orcus lánga...."


----------



## tszzs (2010 November 7)

Facebook: "Richard needs your help on FarmVille!"

I sent him a link to Pornhub...


----------



## lucky1973 (2010 November 7)

"Lattam dolgokat, amiket ti emberek el sem hinnétek...lángoló csatahajót az Orion orbitáján...


----------



## lucky1973 (2010 November 7)

"...láttam C sugarakat ragyogni a sötétségben a Tenhauser kapunál...


----------



## lucky1973 (2010 November 7)

Helyesen: Tannhauser kapu


----------



## lucky1973 (2010 November 7)

"Ezeket a pillanatokat úgy mossa el az idő, ahogy a könnyeket az eső..."


----------



## tszzs (2010 November 7)

11


----------



## lucky1973 (2010 November 7)

"...az időm lejárt." 
Rutger Hauer


----------



## tszzs (2010 November 7)

12


----------



## tszzs (2010 November 7)

Schizophrenia - together I can beat it.


----------



## tszzs (2010 November 7)

14


----------



## lucky1973 (2010 November 7)

asszem 20


----------



## tszzs (2010 November 7)

I burn off way more than 125 calories per hour when I'm having sex.

Mainly because my foreplay involves a twenty minute chase and a five minute struggle.


----------



## lucky1973 (2010 November 7)

és biztos ami biztos 21...


----------



## tszzs (2010 November 7)

God damn political correctness! Now I'm not allowed to say "Black".

Oh well, I don't care if anyone takes offence 'cause I'm an African-American belt in Karate.


----------



## tszzs (2010 November 7)

What's worse than a fly in your soup?

A fly in my soup.


----------



## dybi (2010 November 7)

5.


----------



## tszzs (2010 November 7)

18


----------



## tszzs (2010 November 7)

My doctor said to me, "Do you know your sperm count?" 
I said I didn't know they were that clever.


----------



## tszzs (2010 November 7)

20


----------



## tszzs (2010 November 7)

I witnessed five skinheads beating up a frail old lady across the street last night.

I didn't intervene because I didn't know who started it.


----------



## dybi (2010 November 7)

6.


----------



## kiwwikiwwi (2010 November 7)

*hozzászólás gyűjtése*

Sziasztok! Már nagyon szeretném használni az oldalt, de jobb ötletem nincs. Szóval egy...


----------



## dybi (2010 November 7)

7.


----------



## kiwwikiwwi (2010 November 7)

kettő


----------



## dybi (2010 November 7)

8.


----------



## kiwwikiwwi (2010 November 7)

három


----------



## kiwwikiwwi (2010 November 7)

*gyűjtögetés*

három


----------



## dybi (2010 November 7)

9.


----------



## dybi (2010 November 7)

a fele meg van


----------



## kiwwikiwwi (2010 November 7)

*gyűjtögetés*

4


----------



## kiwwikiwwi (2010 November 7)

*gyűjtögetés*

öt


----------



## dybi (2010 November 7)

11.


----------



## kiwwikiwwi (2010 November 7)

*gyűjtögetés*

hat


----------



## kiwwikiwwi (2010 November 7)

*gyűjtögetés*

hét


----------



## kiwwikiwwi (2010 November 7)

*gyűjtögetés*

nyolc


----------



## kiwwikiwwi (2010 November 7)

*gyűjtögetés*

kilenc


----------



## dybi (2010 November 7)

12.


----------



## kiwwikiwwi (2010 November 7)

*gyűjtögetés*

tíz


----------



## dybi (2010 November 7)

13.


----------



## kiwwikiwwi (2010 November 7)

*gyűjtögetés*

tizenegy


----------



## kiwwikiwwi (2010 November 7)

*gyűjtögetés*

12


----------



## dybi (2010 November 7)

14.


----------



## dybi (2010 November 7)

15.


----------



## dybi (2010 November 7)

16.


----------



## kiwwikiwwi (2010 November 7)

*gyűjtögetés*

tizenhárom


----------



## dybi (2010 November 7)

17.


----------



## kiwwikiwwi (2010 November 7)

*gyűjtögetés*

tizennégy


----------



## kiwwikiwwi (2010 November 7)

*gyűjtögetés*

15


----------



## dybi (2010 November 7)

18.


----------



## HILTIFERCSI (2010 November 7)

hello


----------



## HILTIFERCSI (2010 November 7)

1


----------



## HILTIFERCSI (2010 November 7)

2


----------



## dybi (2010 November 7)

19.


----------



## HILTIFERCSI (2010 November 7)

3


----------



## kiwwikiwwi (2010 November 7)

*gyűjtögetés*

16


----------



## HILTIFERCSI (2010 November 7)

4


----------



## dybi (2010 November 7)

végre 20.


----------



## HILTIFERCSI (2010 November 7)

a


----------



## HILTIFERCSI (2010 November 7)

b


----------



## HILTIFERCSI (2010 November 7)

5


----------



## HILTIFERCSI (2010 November 7)

6


----------



## HILTIFERCSI (2010 November 7)

7


----------



## HILTIFERCSI (2010 November 7)

8


----------



## HILTIFERCSI (2010 November 7)

9


----------



## HILTIFERCSI (2010 November 7)

111


----------



## HILTIFERCSI (2010 November 7)

uff


----------



## kiwwikiwwi (2010 November 7)

*gyűjtögetés*

17


----------



## HILTIFERCSI (2010 November 7)

20


----------



## HILTIFERCSI (2010 November 7)

c


----------



## HILTIFERCSI (2010 November 7)

k


----------



## HILTIFERCSI (2010 November 7)

f


----------



## kiwwikiwwi (2010 November 7)

*gyűjtögetés*

18


----------



## kiwwikiwwi (2010 November 7)

*gyűjtögetés*

19


----------



## kiwwikiwwi (2010 November 7)

*gyűjtögetés*

HÚSZ!!!! Még egyszer elnézést kérek, de máshogy most nem volt esélye...


----------



## HILTIFERCSI (2010 November 7)

19


----------



## HILTIFERCSI (2010 November 7)

20


----------



## sovesz (2010 November 7)

hello köszi..


----------



## sovesz (2010 November 7)

2


----------



## sovesz (2010 November 7)

3


----------



## sovesz (2010 November 7)

4


----------



## sovesz (2010 November 7)

5


----------



## orsi baba (2010 November 7)

Sziasztok!


----------



## orsi baba (2010 November 7)

Jó estét mindenkinek!


----------



## orsi baba (2010 November 7)

Remélem most már meglesz.


----------



## ErnőB (2010 November 7)

Sziasztok!


----------



## beucika (2010 November 7)

*jelen*



Melitta írta:


> 1, jelen




2,jelen


----------



## czentyecs (2010 November 7)

Sziasztok


----------



## Beni14 (2010 November 7)

Nagyon tetszik a fórum!


----------



## Beni14 (2010 November 7)

csodállak titeket!


----------



## szils (2010 November 7)

üdv mindenkinek!


----------



## Jetvana (2010 November 7)

Hola!


----------



## kicsibea (2010 November 7)

köszönöm a lehetőséget hogy csatlakozhatom a klubba.
bea


----------



## Misi masa (2010 November 7)

¿_Qué tal_?


----------



## Ufilla (2010 November 7)

*Üdv*

Sziasztok


----------



## Ufilla (2010 November 7)

Sziasztok még egyszer


----------



## Ufilla (2010 November 7)

Harmadszor


----------



## Ufilla (2010 November 7)

Negyedszer


----------



## Ufilla (2010 November 7)

Üdv ötödször


----------



## Ufilla (2010 November 7)

6


----------



## Ufilla (2010 November 7)

7


----------



## Ufilla (2010 November 7)

8


----------



## Ufilla (2010 November 7)

9


----------



## Ufilla (2010 November 7)

11


----------



## Ufilla (2010 November 7)

11 megint


----------



## Ufilla (2010 November 7)

Sziasztok 12


----------



## Ufilla (2010 November 7)

13


----------



## Ufilla (2010 November 7)

14


----------



## Ufilla (2010 November 7)

15


----------



## Ufilla (2010 November 7)

16


----------



## Ufilla (2010 November 7)

17


----------



## Ufilla (2010 November 7)

18


----------



## Ufilla (2010 November 7)

19


----------



## Ufilla (2010 November 7)

20


----------



## Ufilla (2010 November 7)




----------



## Alba Regia (2010 November 7)

Húha , de nagyon régen jártam erre! Alig találtam el.Régi társakat nem is találtam.


----------



## Ufilla (2010 November 7)

:..::..:


----------



## Ufilla (2010 November 8)

Üdv! Csak egy kérdés: több mint 20 hozzászólásom van, több mint kettő napja vagyok tag - mit kell még tennem, hogy megnézhessek egy feltöltést?


----------



## bigmary (2010 November 8)

1


----------



## mozzs (2010 November 8)




----------



## bigmary (2010 November 8)

2


----------



## bigmary (2010 November 8)

3


----------



## bigmary (2010 November 8)

4


----------



## bigmary (2010 November 8)

5


----------



## bigmary (2010 November 8)

6


----------



## bigmary (2010 November 8)

7


----------



## bigmary (2010 November 8)

8


----------



## bigmary (2010 November 8)

9


----------



## bigmary (2010 November 8)

10           félúton vagyok


----------



## bigmary (2010 November 8)

11


----------



## bigmary (2010 November 8)

12


----------



## bigmary (2010 November 8)

13


----------



## bigmary (2010 November 8)

14


----------



## bigmary (2010 November 8)

15


----------



## bigmary (2010 November 8)

16


----------



## bigmary (2010 November 8)

17


----------



## bigmary (2010 November 8)

18


----------



## bigmary (2010 November 8)

19


----------



## bigmary (2010 November 8)

20                     ....és az utolsó


----------



## radarcoma (2010 November 8)

*Be szeretnek koszoni!*



Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg



Sziasztok!
Jó reggelt mindenkinek!
Radarcoma


----------



## radarcoma (2010 November 8)

Sziasztok!
Jó reggelt mindenkinek!
Radarcoma


----------



## mozzs (2010 November 8)

Még egyszer meghajolni késztet


----------



## mozzs (2010 November 8)

A lelkem régi, színes álma,


----------



## mozzs (2010 November 8)

Még egyszer, ím, tárva elétek,


----------



## mozzs (2010 November 8)

Ami az enyém, ami drága:


----------



## mozzs (2010 November 8)

Piacra vont az ifju évek


----------



## mozzs (2010 November 8)

Álmodni vágyó ifjusága...


----------



## mozzs (2010 November 8)

Mikor először szőttem álmot,


----------



## mozzs (2010 November 8)

Beteg, de szűzi volt a lelkem,


----------



## mozzs (2010 November 8)

Nem volt, mit el ne hittem volna,


----------



## mozzs (2010 November 8)

Nem volt, mit meg nem érdemeltem,


----------



## mozzs (2010 November 8)

Volt istenem, volt szépről álmom


----------



## mozzs (2010 November 8)

S volt kurta szoknyás lány szerelmem...


----------



## mozzs (2010 November 8)

Volt... volt. Ez a másodvirágzás,


----------



## mozzs (2010 November 8)

Ez már csak az álmoknak álma


----------



## mozzs (2010 November 8)

A cél nem cél, a babér nem zöld,


----------



## mozzs (2010 November 8)

Nem pálma már többé a pálma.


----------



## mozzs (2010 November 8)

Rövid szoknyás lány mit sem adhat,


----------



## mozzs (2010 November 8)

Nekem sincs már semmim, csak lázam,


----------



## mozzs (2010 November 8)

Ilyen olcsó lelket nem kapnak:


----------



## mozzs (2010 November 8)

Csak egy forint, kérem alássan!...


----------



## mozzs (2010 November 8)

Csak egy forint... Piacon volnánk!...
Mit szégyenkezzem, ez a vásár,
Eladom még a megvetést is,
Az én lelkem már úgyis lázár,
A piacról hulljon még rá sár!
Ím, bevallom, hogy nyomorultan,
Mit sem remélve, mit se várva,
Még mindig van az én lelkemnek
Szárnyakat adó büszke álma.
És bár előttem vak sötétség


----------



## mozzs (2010 November 8)

És bár előttem mit se látok:
Még mindig meg tudok én vetni
Egy nálam is bénább világot!
Ím, bevallom, hogy nem hiában
Vergődtem, nyögtem, vártam, éltem,
Megleltem az igaz világot,
Megleltem az én dölyfös énem,
Megleltem, ami visszaadja,


----------



## mozzs (2010 November 8)

Amit az élet elragadt:
Annyi szenny közt a legtisztábbat:
Ím, megtaláltam magamat!...
Ím, megtaláltam s a piacra
Kivonszoltam, hol áll a vásár:
Ez én vagyok, hitvány és büszke,
Érints, vevő és hullj reám, sár!


----------



## mozzs (2010 November 8)

... Még egyszer meghajolni késztet
A lelkem régi, színes álma,
Még egyszer, ím, tárva elétek,
Ami az enyém, ami drága,
Piacra vont az ifju évek
Bénán is büszke ifjusága...


----------



## radarcoma (2010 November 8)

*Kopp-kopp*



Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg



Radarcoma


----------



## radarcoma (2010 November 8)

Kopp-koopp4
Radarcoma


----------



## radarcoma (2010 November 8)

Kopp-koopp5x
Radarcoma


----------



## radarcoma (2010 November 8)

Kopp-koopp-6xsziasztok
Radarcoma


----------



## radarcoma (2010 November 8)

Kopp-koopp-7
xsziasztok
Radarcoma


----------



## Daneel (2010 November 8)

Üdv, Budapestről!


----------



## radarcoma (2010 November 8)

Kopp-koopp-8xsziasztok! Hát senki sem köszön vissza?

Radarcoma


----------



## radarcoma (2010 November 8)

Kopp-koopp-9xsziasztok! Daneel EZ NEKKEM SZOLT?

Radarcoma


----------



## radarcoma (2010 November 8)

Kopp-koopp-10xsziasztok! Daneel EZ NEKKEM SZOLT?

Radarcoma


----------



## gabibor (2010 November 8)

Sziasztok


----------



## gabibor (2010 November 8)

24


----------



## gabibor (2010 November 8)

szép napunk van


----------



## gabibor (2010 November 8)

a macskák a kedvenceim


----------



## gabibor (2010 November 8)

még gyüjtögetek


----------



## gabibor (2010 November 8)

33


----------



## gabibor (2010 November 8)

811


----------



## gabibor (2010 November 8)

na haladok


----------



## gabibor (2010 November 8)

kerek


----------



## gabibor (2010 November 8)

még mindig gyüjtök


----------



## gabibor (2010 November 8)

véletlen


----------



## gabibor (2010 November 8)

kész


----------



## gabibor (2010 November 8)

75


----------



## laurka75 (2010 November 8)

jelen


----------



## Lillus77 (2010 November 8)

Helló,üdvözlök mindenkit Velencéről!


----------



## peteze (2010 November 8)

Üdvözlök mindenkit!


----------



## peteze (2010 November 8)

1


----------



## Lillus77 (2010 November 8)

Szép napot mindenkinek!


----------



## peteze (2010 November 8)

2


----------



## peteze (2010 November 8)

3


----------



## Lillus77 (2010 November 8)

Nagyon aranyos Breki


----------



## peteze (2010 November 8)

4


----------



## Lillus77 (2010 November 8)

A kisfiam elfogadná


----------



## Lillus77 (2010 November 8)

Nagyon szépek a képek


----------



## dkbrigitta (2010 November 8)

sziasztok


----------



## dkbrigitta (2010 November 8)

11


----------



## dkbrigitta (2010 November 8)

10


----------



## dkbrigitta (2010 November 8)

9


----------



## dkbrigitta (2010 November 8)

8


----------



## dkbrigitta (2010 November 8)

7


----------



## dkbrigitta (2010 November 8)

6


----------



## dkbrigitta (2010 November 8)

5


----------



## dkbrigitta (2010 November 8)

4


----------



## dkbrigitta (2010 November 8)

3


----------



## dkbrigitta (2010 November 8)

2


----------



## dkbrigitta (2010 November 8)

1


----------



## füleskorg (2010 November 8)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg



köszönöm én még próbálgatom ezt az oldalt eddig tetszik


----------



## octavia77 (2010 November 8)

köszi


----------



## octavia77 (2010 November 8)

köszönöm


----------



## octavia77 (2010 November 8)

rendes vagy


----------



## octavia77 (2010 November 8)

Köszönöm Melitta!


----------



## octavia77 (2010 November 8)

köszi


----------



## octavia77 (2010 November 8)

hm ez van


----------



## octavia77 (2010 November 8)

még pár hiányzik


----------



## octavia77 (2010 November 8)

74


----------



## octavia77 (2010 November 8)

10


----------



## octavia77 (2010 November 8)

9


----------



## octavia77 (2010 November 8)

egyetértek


----------



## octavia77 (2010 November 8)

6


----------



## octavia77 (2010 November 8)

lassan megvagyok


----------



## octavia77 (2010 November 8)

5


----------



## octavia77 (2010 November 8)

még egyszer


----------



## octavia77 (2010 November 8)

már csak 4 kell


----------



## octavia77 (2010 November 8)

3 kell


----------



## octavia77 (2010 November 8)

1....


----------



## octavia77 (2010 November 8)

és tényleg köszönöm!


----------



## altamora (2010 November 8)

Induljunk szívünk dzsungelében az embert megkeresni!


----------



## altamora (2010 November 8)

a jóságot még ma el kéne kezdeni


----------



## seva0624 (2010 November 8)

Szuper ez a sok film


----------



## seva0624 (2010 November 8)

Köszi őket! érek benne csemegézni


----------



## Normann (2010 November 8)

Húsz hozzászólás nem könnyű, pláne, ha nincs téma....(-:


----------



## Normann (2010 November 8)

Buta vagyok... itt hever előttem, igen a jóságot valóban még ma el kellene kezdeni!


----------



## Normann (2010 November 8)

...de, hányan gondolják így?


----------



## Normann (2010 November 8)

Aki így gondolja, teszi-e is?


----------



## Normann (2010 November 8)

Sajnos, tapasztalatom, hogy nem....


----------



## Normann (2010 November 8)

41 évesen rokkantnyugdíjas vagyok, állást betegségem miatt nem kapok...


----------



## Normann (2010 November 8)

...együttérzés a szánalomban ki is merül...


----------



## Normann (2010 November 8)

Ez rajtam nem segít...


----------



## Normann (2010 November 8)

... nem pénzt kérek embertársaimtól, nem szánalmat, csak annyit, hogy nem vagyok sem több, sem kevesebb, mint ha egészséges lennék...


----------



## ginusbaby (2010 November 8)

Üdv Pécsről! Sziasztok


----------



## Normann (2010 November 8)

Tudom és megértem, hogy emberek millióit, saját problémáik megoldása köti le...


----------



## Normann (2010 November 8)

...de, én megannyi problémám megoldása mellett, és mérhető anyagi szűkölködés mellett is fordítok figyelmet, támogatást mások irányába...


----------



## Normann (2010 November 8)

... talán, mert számkivetett lettem, jobban átélem az élet ezen részét...


----------



## Normann (2010 November 8)

...csak unaloműzőként e gondolat....


----------



## Normann (2010 November 8)

Szia ginus baby! Hogy vagy ma?


----------



## Normann (2010 November 8)

Milyen az idő Pécsen? Itt Győrben esik... )-:


----------



## Normann (2010 November 8)

... hamarabb összejön a húsz hozzászólás, ha válaszolsz... (-:


----------



## Normann (2010 November 8)

... folytatom eszmefuttatásom, begyúlt az agyam...


----------



## Normann (2010 November 8)

A jóság, mit ma adhatunk, nem több, mint egy mosoly!


----------



## Normann (2010 November 8)

Jólesik ki kapja, és hiszem a visszajelzés is jóleső érzés!


----------



## Normann (2010 November 8)

...nem kerül semmibe, nem fáj, hát ne fukarkodjunk vele!


----------



## Normann (2010 November 8)

Minden jót kívánok mindenkinek!


----------



## Normann (2010 November 8)

(-:


----------



## vaniynorbi (2010 November 8)

1


----------



## vaniynorbi (2010 November 8)

2


----------



## vaniynorbi (2010 November 8)

3


----------



## vaniynorbi (2010 November 8)

4


----------



## vaniynorbi (2010 November 8)

5


----------



## vaniynorbi (2010 November 8)

6


----------



## vaniynorbi (2010 November 8)

7


----------



## vaniynorbi (2010 November 8)

8


----------



## vaniynorbi (2010 November 8)

9


----------



## vaniynorbi (2010 November 8)

10


----------



## vaniynorbi (2010 November 8)

11


----------



## vaniynorbi (2010 November 8)

12


----------



## vaniynorbi (2010 November 8)

13


----------



## vaniynorbi (2010 November 8)

14


----------



## vaniynorbi (2010 November 8)

15


----------



## vaniynorbi (2010 November 8)

16


----------



## vaniynorbi (2010 November 8)

17


----------



## vaniynorbi (2010 November 8)

18


----------



## vaniynorbi (2010 November 8)

19


----------



## vaniynorbi (2010 November 8)

üdv


----------



## Manocka100 (2010 November 8)

***

Milyen ott most az idő?


----------



## Manocka100 (2010 November 8)

Nem vagy ezzel egyedül


----------



## Manocka100 (2010 November 8)

Én is most regisztráltam. A 20 hozzászólásra hajtok.


----------



## Manocka100 (2010 November 8)

köszi a lehetőséget.


----------



## Manocka100 (2010 November 8)

még sokat kell hozzászólnom


----------



## Manocka100 (2010 November 8)

jó a technikád


----------



## Manocka100 (2010 November 8)

1


----------



## juju76 (2010 November 8)

sziasztok


----------



## juju76 (2010 November 8)

látom elég 1 betű is, hogy üzenetként számolja


----------



## bátran77 (2010 November 8)

*válasz*

Most el tudok érni valakit?


----------



## juju76 (2010 November 8)

én itt vagyok


----------



## bátran77 (2010 November 8)

juju76 írta:


> látom elég 1 betű is, hogy üzenetként számolja


 Most mennyi hozzászólásod van?


----------



## juju76 (2010 November 8)

visszaolvasgattam, úgy látom sokan magukban beszélgetnek, hogy meglegyen a 20üzenet


----------



## juju76 (2010 November 8)

uhh, még nagyon az elején vagyok, nemrég regeltem..


----------



## bátran77 (2010 November 8)

Lehet, hogy igazad van.
Kiválasztasz egy régi üzenetet és felteszel kérdést.


----------



## bátran77 (2010 November 8)

juju76 írta:


> uhh, még nagyon az elején vagyok, nemrég regeltem..


 Mi az regelni?


----------



## juju76 (2010 November 8)

Kérdezgessünk  hátha még valaki becsatlakozik


----------



## bátran77 (2010 November 8)

Ezt mennyi idő után érted el?


----------



## juju76 (2010 November 8)

regisztrálni


----------



## juju76 (2010 November 8)

bátran77 írta:


> Ezt mennyi idő után érted el?


mire gondolsz? ha a 7 üzenetre, akkor úgy, hogy magamban írogattam


----------



## bátran77 (2010 November 8)

juju76 írta:


> visszaolvasgattam, úgy látom sokan magukban beszélgetnek, hogy meglegyen a 20üzenet


Ezt miból gondolod?


----------



## bátran77 (2010 November 8)

Én is visszanéztem, de nem láttam azt az összefüggést amit te látsz.


----------



## juju76 (2010 November 8)

bátran77 írta:


> Ezt mennyi idő után érted el?


Nem akarok itt csak számokat írni..ugyanolyan értelmetlennek látom, mint a magamban beszélgetést


----------



## juju76 (2010 November 8)

bátran77 írta:


> Ezt miból gondolod?


nem gondolom,láttam...van aki csak számokat pötyög, hogy gyűjtse a hozzászólást...lehet nekem is azt kellene..


----------



## bátran77 (2010 November 8)

Ha viszont igy tudsz előre lépni.


----------



## juju76 (2010 November 8)

bátran77 írta:


> Én is visszanéztem, de nem láttam azt az összefüggést amit te látsz.


Nem látod,h van aki csak számokat ír?


----------



## juju76 (2010 November 8)

bátran77 írta:


> Ha viszont igy tudsz előre lépni.


jókat hallottam az oldalról, kíváncsian csatlakoztam ...


----------



## bátran77 (2010 November 8)

juju76 írta:


> nem gondolom,láttam...van aki csak számokat pötyög, hogy gyűjtse a hozzászólást...lehet nekem is azt kellene..


Itt vagy még?


----------



## bátran77 (2010 November 8)

juju76 írta:


> jókat hallottam az oldalról, kíváncsian csatlakoztam ...


 Szerintem mindenki ezért csatlakozik.


----------



## juju76 (2010 November 8)

bátran77 írta:


> Itt vagy még?


itt


----------



## juju76 (2010 November 8)

bátran77 írta:


> Szerintem mindenki ezért csatlakozik.


Te miket hallottál?


----------



## bátran77 (2010 November 8)

Amennyiben párhuzamosan beszélünk, hamar elérjük a 20 hozzászólást.


----------



## juju76 (2010 November 8)

elég jól haladok


----------



## bátran77 (2010 November 8)

Én, a digitális könyvekről hallottam jókat.
Itt megtalálhatóak olyan könyvek is amit nem lehet megszerezni.


----------



## juju76 (2010 November 8)

bátran77 írta:


> Én, a digitális könyvekről hallottam jókat.
> Itt megtalálhatóak olyan könyvek is amit nem lehet megszerezni.


na,ezt még nem hallottam....


----------



## juju76 (2010 November 8)

juju76 írta:


> na,ezt még nem hallottam....


viszont a kézimunkák nagyon érdekelnek


----------



## bátran77 (2010 November 8)

juju76 írta:


> elég jól haladok


 Igen


----------



## bátran77 (2010 November 8)

juju76 írta:


> viszont a kézimunkák nagyon érdekelnek


 Milyen kézimunkák?


----------



## juju76 (2010 November 8)

Lassan már csak az órákat kell számolnom visszafelé


----------



## bátran77 (2010 November 8)

Mik?


----------



## juju76 (2010 November 8)

tudtam, hogy megkérdezed


----------



## juju76 (2010 November 8)

makk


----------



## bátran77 (2010 November 8)

juju76 írta:


> Lassan már csak az órákat kell számolnom visszafelé


 ?????


----------



## bátran77 (2010 November 8)

Milyen órákat?


----------



## juju76 (2010 November 8)

48 órának is el kell telnie


----------



## bátran77 (2010 November 8)

juju76 írta:


> makk


 Látom elérted.


----------



## bátran77 (2010 November 8)

Mi az a makk.


----------



## bátran77 (2010 November 8)

juju76 írta:


> 48 órának is el kell telnie


 ????????:d


----------



## juju76 (2010 November 8)

sztem Te is elérted  Örülök,hogy egymást segíthettük


----------



## bátran77 (2010 November 8)

Miért?


----------



## bátran77 (2010 November 8)

juju76 írta:


> sztem Te is elérted  Örülök,hogy egymást segíthettük


 Én is.


----------



## bátran77 (2010 November 8)

Láttam olyant akit 3 hónapja nem tudta össze szedni.


----------



## roznerne (2010 November 8)

Még 3 és mehetek a könyvekért!!!!!!


----------



## juju76 (2010 November 8)

szia


----------



## csucsu1969 (2010 November 8)

*hozzaszolas 01*

hozzaszolas 01


----------



## csucsu1969 (2010 November 8)

*hozzaszolas 02*

hozzaszolas 02


----------



## csucsu1969 (2010 November 8)

*hozzaszolas 03*

hozzaszolas 03


----------



## csucsu1969 (2010 November 8)

*hozzaszolas 04*

hozzaszolas 04


----------



## csucsu1969 (2010 November 8)

*hozzaszolas 05*

hozzaszolas 05


----------



## csucsu1969 (2010 November 8)

*hozzaszolas 06*

hozzaszolas 06


----------



## csucsu1969 (2010 November 8)

*hozzaszolas 07*

hozzaszolas 07


----------



## csucsu1969 (2010 November 8)

*hozzaszolas 08*

hozzaszolas 08


----------



## csucsu1969 (2010 November 8)

*hozzaszolas 09*

hozzaszolas 09


----------



## csucsu1969 (2010 November 8)

*hozzaszolas 10*

hozzaszolas 10


----------



## csucsu1969 (2010 November 8)

*hozzaszolas 11*

hozzaszolas 11


----------



## csucsu1969 (2010 November 8)

*hozzaszolas 12*

hozzaszolas 12


----------



## csucsu1969 (2010 November 8)

*hozzaszolas 13*

hozzaszolas 13


----------



## csucsu1969 (2010 November 8)

*hozzaszolas 14*

hozzaszolas 14


----------



## csucsu1969 (2010 November 8)

*hozzaszolas 15*

hozzaszolas 15


----------



## csucsu1969 (2010 November 8)

*hozzaszolas 16*

hozzaszolas 16


----------



## csucsu1969 (2010 November 8)

*hozzaszolas 17*

hozzaszolas 17


----------



## csucsu1969 (2010 November 8)

*hozzaszolas 18*

hozzaszolas 18


----------



## csucsu1969 (2010 November 8)

*hozzaszolas 19*

hozzaszolas 19


----------



## csucsu1969 (2010 November 8)

*hozzaszolas 20*

hozzaszolas 20


----------



## csucsu1969 (2010 November 8)

*hozzaszolas 21 <stop><error>*

hozzaszolas 21 <stop><error>


----------



## szaboattila97 (2010 November 8)

jó estét


----------



## szaboattila97 (2010 November 8)

1


----------



## daenonymus (2010 November 8)

*sziasztok!*

daenonymus vagyok, és jelenleg próbálok összegyűjteni 20 hozzászólást.


----------



## szaboattila97 (2010 November 8)

2


----------



## szaboattila97 (2010 November 8)

én is3


----------



## daenonymus (2010 November 8)

tudom, hogy nagyon ócska módszer, de sajnos nem tudok jobbat.


----------



## szaboattila97 (2010 November 8)

4


----------



## daenonymus (2010 November 8)

persze ha elolvashatnék pár csatolt doksit akkor lehet, hogy hozzá tudnék szólni.


----------



## szaboattila97 (2010 November 8)

5


----------



## daenonymus (2010 November 8)

de így semmi esélyem.


----------



## szaboattila97 (2010 November 8)

én 21 éves vok


----------



## daenonymus (2010 November 8)

megígérem, hogy majd írok még 20 hozzászólást, ha letölthetek )


----------



## szaboattila97 (2010 November 8)

és te?


----------



## daenonymus (2010 November 8)

de az adminok nem jönnek rá, hogy ennek így semmi értelme?


----------



## daenonymus (2010 November 8)

23 )


----------



## szaboattila97 (2010 November 8)

9


----------



## daenonymus (2010 November 8)

lehetnék 24 is, de nem vagyok


----------



## szaboattila97 (2010 November 8)

aha 10


----------



## daenonymus (2010 November 8)

szegény szerver, most nyögi a sok értelmetlen hozzászólást


----------



## daenonymus (2010 November 8)

pedig az energia fontos dolog..


----------



## szaboattila97 (2010 November 8)

11


----------



## daenonymus (2010 November 8)

na még 9.. látom te is jól haladsz


----------



## szaboattila97 (2010 November 8)

12


----------



## szaboattila97 (2010 November 8)

13


----------



## daenonymus (2010 November 8)

*csalok*

még nyóc


----------



## daenonymus (2010 November 8)

még 6 ) elszámolom mindjárt.


----------



## szaboattila97 (2010 November 8)

14


----------



## daenonymus (2010 November 8)

még 5. rosszab mint a fekvőtámasz


----------



## szaboattila97 (2010 November 8)

még 5


----------



## daenonymus (2010 November 8)

-4


----------



## daenonymus (2010 November 8)

-3


----------



## szaboattila97 (2010 November 8)

jah és te mit szeretnél tölteni?


----------



## daenonymus (2010 November 8)

-2


----------



## szaboattila97 (2010 November 8)

3


----------



## daenonymus (2010 November 8)

vmi agykontrollos dolgokat ) van amit tényleg nem tudok máshonnan beszerezni.


----------



## daenonymus (2010 November 8)

celebration  örültem a szerencsének!


----------



## szaboattila97 (2010 November 8)

2


----------



## szaboattila97 (2010 November 8)

szevassz


----------



## szaboattila97 (2010 November 8)

1


----------



## daenonymus (2010 November 8)

na még 1


----------



## Batyu55 (2010 November 8)

szia


----------



## Batyu55 (2010 November 8)

mizu


----------



## Batyu55 (2010 November 8)

shgkdgf


----------



## Batyu55 (2010 November 8)

1


----------



## Batyu55 (2010 November 8)

23


----------



## Batyu55 (2010 November 8)

36uijio


----------



## Batyu55 (2010 November 8)

56
huihi


----------



## Batyu55 (2010 November 8)

67687
+


----------



## Batyu55 (2010 November 8)

78673hghv


----------



## Batyu55 (2010 November 8)

56757


----------



## Batyu55 (2010 November 8)

64654654


----------



## Batyu55 (2010 November 8)

8677


----------



## Batyu55 (2010 November 8)

987kgeesrz


----------



## Batyu55 (2010 November 8)

szia


----------



## Amaranthine (2010 November 8)

Sziasztok


----------



## Amaranthine (2010 November 8)

köszi


----------



## Amaranthine (2010 November 8)

hogy


----------



## Amaranthine (2010 November 8)

itt


----------



## Amaranthine (2010 November 8)

gyorsan


----------



## Amaranthine (2010 November 8)

lehet


----------



## Amaranthine (2010 November 8)

20


----------



## Amaranthine (2010 November 8)

hozzászólást


----------



## Amaranthine (2010 November 8)

küldeni


----------



## Amaranthine (2010 November 8)

1


----------



## Amaranthine (2010 November 8)

2


----------



## Amaranthine (2010 November 8)

3


----------



## Amaranthine (2010 November 8)

4


----------



## Amaranthine (2010 November 8)

5


----------



## Batyu55 (2010 November 8)

nh


----------



## Amaranthine (2010 November 8)

6


----------



## Batyu55 (2010 November 8)

kjjhgjgjhgjgjgmjgjmg


----------



## Amaranthine (2010 November 8)

778899


----------



## Batyu55 (2010 November 8)

élkamakokamikoramr


----------



## Amaranthine (2010 November 8)

nah még 4-et


----------



## Batyu55 (2010 November 8)

huhamukika


----------



## Amaranthine (2010 November 8)

közeledek a cél felé!


----------



## Batyu55 (2010 November 8)

jhjkg


----------



## Amaranthine (2010 November 8)

egy lépéssel a célegyenes előtt!


----------



## Amaranthine (2010 November 8)

Nyertem!!!!!!


----------



## Amaranthine (2010 November 8)

remélem mosr már lassan le tudom tölteni a könyvecskéket


----------



## kiskincso (2010 November 8)

Sziasztok!


----------



## ximba (2010 November 8)

Légy kedves gyermekeiddel, hiszen ők választják ki neked a szociális otthont!


----------



## ximba (2010 November 8)

Legnagyobb probléma az, ha a hülyeség akaraterővel és szorgalommal párosul.


----------



## ximba (2010 November 8)

abc1


----------



## ximba (2010 November 8)

abc2


----------



## ximba (2010 November 8)

abc3


----------



## ximba (2010 November 8)

abc4


----------



## ximba (2010 November 8)

abc5


----------



## ximba (2010 November 8)

abc6


----------



## ximba (2010 November 8)

abc7


----------



## ximba (2010 November 8)

abc8


----------



## Muszklee (2010 November 8)

*Üdv!*

Üdv mindenkinek!


----------



## ximba (2010 November 8)

abc9


----------



## ximba (2010 November 8)

abc10


----------



## ximba (2010 November 8)

20


----------



## Muszklee (2010 November 8)

Most regisztráltam.


----------



## Muszklee (2010 November 8)

Egy jótanács:


----------



## Muszklee (2010 November 8)

Hotmailre nem küld regisztrációs e-mailt.


----------



## Muszklee (2010 November 8)

Két napot vártam potyára


----------



## Muszklee (2010 November 8)

De megéri várni.


----------



## Muszklee (2010 November 8)

Mert jó kis fórum.


----------



## Muszklee (2010 November 8)

123


----------



## Muszklee (2010 November 8)

456


----------



## Muszklee (2010 November 8)

789


----------



## Muszklee (2010 November 8)

abc


----------



## Muszklee (2010 November 8)

def


----------



## Muszklee (2010 November 8)

ghi


----------



## evavica (2010 November 8)

Köszi a segítségedet!


----------



## evavica (2010 November 8)

Jó az oldal!


----------



## evavica (2010 November 8)

Üdvözlet Kőszegről!


----------



## evavica (2010 November 8)

Sziasztok! Minden jót!!!


----------



## Muszklee (2010 November 8)

jkl


----------



## Muszklee (2010 November 8)

mno


----------



## Muszklee (2010 November 8)

pqr


----------



## Muszklee (2010 November 8)

stu


----------



## deeqvo (2010 November 8)

kicsit lassan toltodik a forum


----------



## deeqvo (2010 November 8)

de megeri varni


----------



## deeqvo (2010 November 8)

udvozlet mindenkinek


----------



## deeqvo (2010 November 8)

geza kek az eg


----------



## deeqvo (2010 November 8)

Indul a kutya s a tyúk aludni


----------



## deeqvo (2010 November 8)

Kosarasok kosara sok


----------



## deeqvo (2010 November 8)

Te mező, neveled eleven őzemet.


----------



## deeqvo (2010 November 8)

Kis erek mentén, láp sík ölén odavan a bánya rab.


----------



## deeqvo (2010 November 8)

Keresik a tavat a kis erek.


----------



## deeqvo (2010 November 8)

Csáp alakú kalapács.


----------



## deeqvo (2010 November 8)

Goromba rab morog.


----------



## Descence (2010 November 8)

Üdvözlet Vácrátótról!


----------



## Descence (2010 November 8)

De azonkívül még online is vagyok.


----------



## Descence (2010 November 8)

Sőt, boldog vagyok


----------



## Descence (2010 November 8)

Mindjárt dalra is fakadok


----------



## Descence (2010 November 8)

Akkor mindenki visítni fog


----------



## Descence (2010 November 8)

hogy mire föl vagyok ilyen boldog


----------



## Descence (2010 November 8)

Mikor a világ ilyen romlott?


----------



## Descence (2010 November 8)

Ezeknek csak annyit mondok,


----------



## Descence (2010 November 8)

Foglalkozzanak magukkal,


----------



## Descence (2010 November 8)

s ha a hibáikat meglelik,


----------



## Descence (2010 November 8)

s ha azokat kijavítják


----------



## Descence (2010 November 8)

Nekik is kedvük támad talán


----------



## Descence (2010 November 8)

Éjjel, Nappal


----------



## Descence (2010 November 8)

Dalolászva nevetgélni


----------



## Descence (2010 November 8)

Versemnek címe hát,


----------



## Descence (2010 November 8)

Legyen az,


----------



## Descence (2010 November 8)

hogy Viszlát,


----------



## Descence (2010 November 8)

Jó volt veletek,


----------



## Descence (2010 November 8)

De azt hiszem, jobb lesz nélkületek!


----------



## deeqvo (2010 November 8)




----------



## kisstamasne (2010 November 8)




----------



## kisstamasne (2010 November 8)

Próbálom az üzeneteim számát növelni.  Hol 19, hol 18. Csak sikerül egyszer...


----------



## kisstamasne (2010 November 8)

Én is szeretnék mindent és mindenkit megismerni itt a fórumon, de az én gépem olyan lassú, így ritkán jutok el ide, Hozzátok...


----------



## kisstamasne (2010 November 8)

Segítsetek Kormányosok! Mit tartalmaz az az üzenet, amit eltávolítotok? Mit nem szabad tartalmaznia? Melyiket távolítottátok el? Megint 19-re csökkent az üzeneteim száma.


----------



## Gipsz Jakab (2010 November 8)

Üdv. néktek!


----------



## Gipsz Jakab (2010 November 8)

A multkor


----------



## Gipsz Jakab (2010 November 8)

már hozzászóltam


----------



## Gipsz Jakab (2010 November 8)

több mint


----------



## csaszi1972 (2010 November 8)

Én is itt vagyok!


----------



## Himerhajni (2010 November 8)




----------



## Gipsz Jakab (2010 November 8)

hússzor.


----------



## Gipsz Jakab (2010 November 8)

Úgy látszik,


----------



## Gipsz Jakab (2010 November 8)

lenulláztak.


----------



## Gipsz Jakab (2010 November 8)

Nem baj,


----------



## Gipsz Jakab (2010 November 8)

tovább gyártom


----------



## Gipsz Jakab (2010 November 8)

az idétlen


----------



## Gipsz Jakab (2010 November 8)

monológomat.


----------



## Gipsz Jakab (2010 November 8)

Ime: Te,


----------



## Gipsz Jakab (2010 November 8)

tetetett tettek


----------



## Gipsz Jakab (2010 November 8)

tettese.


----------



## Gipsz Jakab (2010 November 8)

Te tetted


----------



## Gipsz Jakab (2010 November 8)

e tetetett


----------



## Gipsz Jakab (2010 November 8)

tettet?


----------



## Gipsz Jakab (2010 November 8)

Na ebből


----------



## Gipsz Jakab (2010 November 8)

elég volt.


----------



## Himerhajni (2010 November 8)

Mindenkinek ajánlom:William Dufty: Cukor blues


----------



## Gipsz Jakab (2010 November 8)

Hm. Már 46 hsz.


----------



## Himerhajni (2010 November 8)




----------



## Himerhajni (2010 November 8)

Köszönöm az ötleteket!


----------



## Muszklee (2010 November 8)

Showder klub! jeee


----------



## Muszklee (2010 November 8)

1 1 22 vétel.


----------



## Muszklee (2010 November 8)

Na és az utolsó, a 20. hozászólás ebben a témában. Köszi a lehetőséget.


----------



## Himerhajni (2010 November 8)




----------



## benjoe (2010 November 8)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


 Gyüjtöm a hozzászólásokat


----------



## benjoe (2010 November 8)

Melitta írta:


> 1, jelen


 Szia gyüjtöm a hozzászólásokat


----------



## boborjan1986 (2010 November 8)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg



Első hozzászólásom...


----------



## benjoe (2010 November 8)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


 Szia gyűjtöm a hozzászólásokat


----------



## boborjan1986 (2010 November 8)

Második hozzászólásom....


----------



## boborjan1986 (2010 November 8)

Harmadik hozzászólásom...


----------



## benjoe (2010 November 8)

barcikaisrac írta:


> 17


 szia gyüjtöm a hozzászólásokat


----------



## boborjan1986 (2010 November 8)

Negyedik hozzászólásom....


----------



## benjoe (2010 November 8)

boborjan1986 írta:


> Harmadik hozzászólásom...


 Szia gyüjtöm a hozzászólást


----------



## boborjan1986 (2010 November 8)

Ötödik hozzászólásom....


----------



## boborjan1986 (2010 November 8)

benjoe írta:


> Szia gyüjtöm a hozzászólást



Hatodik hozzászólásom...


----------



## benjoe (2010 November 8)

boborjan1986 írta:


> Negyedik hozzászólásom....


 hozzászólás


----------



## boborjan1986 (2010 November 8)

Hetedik hozzászólásom.:O


----------



## benjoe (2010 November 8)

boborjan1986 írta:


> Hatodik hozzászólásom...


 Hozzászólásom


----------



## boborjan1986 (2010 November 8)

Nyolcadik hozzászólásom...


----------



## benjoe (2010 November 8)

boborjan1986 írta:


> Hetedik hozzászólásom.:O


hozzászólásom


----------



## boborjan1986 (2010 November 8)

Kilencedik hozzászólásom..


----------



## benjoe (2010 November 8)

boborjan1986 írta:


> Nyolcadik hozzászólásom...


 hozzászólás


----------



## boborjan1986 (2010 November 8)

Tizedik! Tudod: hozzászólásom! :d


----------



## benjoe (2010 November 8)

boborjan1986 írta:


> Kilencedik hozzászólásom..


hozzászólás


----------



## boborjan1986 (2010 November 8)

Tizenegyedik hozzászólásom....


----------



## boborjan1986 (2010 November 8)

Tizenkettedik hozzászólásom


----------



## benjoe (2010 November 8)

mgm270 írta:


> 14


 hozzászólás


----------



## boborjan1986 (2010 November 8)

Tizenharmadik hozzászólásom. :S


----------



## benjoe (2010 November 8)

boborjan1986 írta:


> Tizenkettedik hozzászólásom


 hozzászólás


----------



## boborjan1986 (2010 November 8)

Tizennegyedik hozzászólásom.:O


----------



## boborjan1986 (2010 November 8)

Tizenötödik hozzászólásom...


----------



## benjoe (2010 November 8)

boborjan1986 írta:


> Tizenharmadik hozzászólásom. :S


 hozzászólás


----------



## boborjan1986 (2010 November 8)

Tizenhatodik hozzászólásom.


----------



## benjoe (2010 November 8)

boborjan1986 írta:


> tizenötödik hozzászólásom...


 14


----------



## boborjan1986 (2010 November 8)

Tizenhetedik hozzászólásom!


----------



## boborjan1986 (2010 November 8)

Tizennyolcadik hozzászólásom!


----------



## benjoe (2010 November 8)

nati64 írta:


> ötödik


 15


----------



## boborjan1986 (2010 November 8)

Tizenkilencedik hozzászólásom!!


----------



## benjoe (2010 November 8)

boborjan1986 írta:


> tizennyolcadik hozzászólásom!:d


 16


----------



## boborjan1986 (2010 November 8)

Huszadik hozzászólásom!!!!!!!


----------



## benjoe (2010 November 8)

boborjan1986 írta:


> tizenkilencedik hozzászólásom!!:d:d


 17


----------



## boborjan1986 (2010 November 8)

És itt a +1, csak hogy legyen ráadás.:O


----------



## benjoe (2010 November 8)

boborjan1986 írta:


> huszadik hozzászólásom!!!!!!!:d:d:d:d:d


 18


----------



## benjoe (2010 November 8)

boborjan1986 írta:


> és itt a +1, csak hogy legyen ráadás.:d


19


----------



## benjoe (2010 November 9)

men0man0 írta:


> 3


20


----------



## benjoe (2010 November 9)

men0man0 írta:


> 3


 20+1


----------



## Amon Ra (2010 November 9)

*1*

Istenem segíts!


----------



## Amon Ra (2010 November 9)

Húsz hozzászólás?


----------



## Amon Ra (2010 November 9)

Egy karaoke file miatt...


----------



## Amon Ra (2010 November 9)

Pff...


----------



## Amon Ra (2010 November 9)

Szörnyû...


----------



## Amon Ra (2010 November 9)

Ki találta ezt ki?


----------



## Amon Ra (2010 November 9)

Csak mert így lesz teli a fórum...


----------



## Amon Ra (2010 November 9)

...az ilyen és ehez hasonló...


----------



## Amon Ra (2010 November 9)

...agyament szógörgetegekkel!


----------



## Amon Ra (2010 November 9)

Na mindegy. Ez a szabály...


----------



## Amon Ra (2010 November 9)

...ám legyen!


----------



## Amon Ra (2010 November 9)

Gyönyörû az éjszaka...


----------



## Amon Ra (2010 November 9)

...cnc marógépem tökéletesen teljesíti a reábízott feladatot...


----------



## Amon Ra (2010 November 9)

...automatikája hibátlanul dolgozik nekem.


----------



## Amon Ra (2010 November 9)

Felugranom csak néha kell hozzá...


----------



## Amon Ra (2010 November 9)

...így segíti elô, hogy hamarabb elteljen a 20 másodperc.


----------



## Amon Ra (2010 November 9)

És most...


----------



## Amon Ra (2010 November 9)

...mivel le kell cserélnem munkadarabom...


----------



## Amon Ra (2010 November 9)

...így jóval több idô telt el...


----------



## Amon Ra (2010 November 9)

...bôven elegendô, hogy megírhassam 20-ik hozzászólásom.
Köszönöm!


----------



## Amon Ra (2010 November 9)

De a letöltés még mindíg nem megy. MIért?


----------



## Suhrer (2010 November 9)

*Beszolals*



Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


en is


----------



## Suhrer (2010 November 9)

*letöltes*



Amon Ra írta:


> De a letöltés még mindíg nem megy. MIért?


en is azt szeretnem tudni!


----------



## Suhrer (2010 November 9)

*letöltes*

en itt elek svajcban es szeretem a heti hetest meg müsorokat letölteni,miert kell megin ilyen valtozasokat csinalni?
ugy nezki hogy ma oldalt kell keresnem ahol letudom tölteni!!


----------



## Suhrer (2010 November 9)

*hide*

nem tudom miert miert?!


----------



## ma-zsola (2010 November 9)

1


----------



## ma-zsola (2010 November 9)

2


----------



## ma-zsola (2010 November 9)

3


----------



## ma-zsola (2010 November 9)

4


----------



## ma-zsola (2010 November 9)

5


----------



## ma-zsola (2010 November 9)

nem


----------



## ma-zsola (2010 November 9)

tudok


----------



## ma-zsola (2010 November 9)

20-ig


----------



## ma-zsola (2010 November 9)

elszámolni


----------



## ma-zsola (2010 November 9)




----------



## ma-zsola (2010 November 9)

na


----------



## ma-zsola (2010 November 9)

jó


----------



## ma-zsola (2010 November 9)

csak


----------



## ma-zsola (2010 November 9)

vicceltem!


----------



## ma-zsola (2010 November 9)

további


----------



## ma-zsola (2010 November 9)

sikeres


----------



## ma-zsola (2010 November 9)

böngészést


----------



## ma-zsola (2010 November 9)

kívánok


----------



## ma-zsola (2010 November 9)

mindenkinek!


----------



## ma-zsola (2010 November 9)

köszönöm, hogy itt lehetek!


----------



## dorinka85 (2010 November 9)

Üdvözlet mindenkinek!Jó itt köztetek!


----------



## bazsoszilvia (2010 November 9)

Játékok...


----------



## Schnitt (2010 November 9)

Üdv mindenkinek!


----------



## sussy74 (2010 November 9)

Sziasztok!


----------



## sussy74 (2010 November 9)

Kell nekem az a 20 hozzászólás!


----------



## sussy74 (2010 November 9)

Ezért kaptok tőlem kedves idézeteket!


----------



## sussy74 (2010 November 9)

1. A külföld a kamaszkor földrajzi változata. Amikor túl nagy a világ, én pedig túl bizonytalan vagyok.


----------



## sussy74 (2010 November 9)

2. Sosem szabad elfelejtenünk a bennünk lévő gyermeket. Mert a bennünk lévő gyermek az, aki megakadályozza, hogy megbolonduljunk.


----------



## sussy74 (2010 November 9)

3. Egy gyermek, aki meg tudja ríkatni az anyját, az egyedüli, aki fel is száríthatja annak könnyeit.


----------



## sussy74 (2010 November 9)

4. A gyerekek igazolják a családi ünnepeket, és miattuk bírjuk elviselni őket. Mindig őket a legjobb nézni. Mindig ők az elsők a táncparketten, és csak ők merik megmondani, hogy undorító a sütemény.


----------



## sussy74 (2010 November 9)

5. A gyerekek szíve még őszinte, befogadó, de ha egyszer megkérgesedik, azt már nagyon nehéz, ha nem lehetetlen meglágyítani.


----------



## sussy74 (2010 November 9)

6. Csak a gyerekek tudják pontosan, mi folyik a világon. Jobban látnak, mint a felnőttek, jobban hisznek, őszinték, és mindig, de mindig megmondják, hol a helyünk.


----------



## sussy74 (2010 November 9)

7. A gyerekeket, az egészségesebbeket, az épeket, a jobbakat, ügyesebbeket meg kell tanítani arra, hogy szolidárisak legyenek a gyengébbel, az elesettebbel, a kisebbel, a sebzettebbel szemben.


----------



## sussy74 (2010 November 9)

8. A gyerekeket, az egészségesebbeket, az épeket, a jobbakat, ügyesebbeket meg kell tanítani arra, hogy szolidárisak legyenek a gyengébbel, az elesettebbel, a kisebbel, a sebzettebbel szemben.


----------



## sussy74 (2010 November 9)

9. A gyerekek okosabbak, mint hinnénk. Ezért tudjuk annyira megsebezni őket.


----------



## sussy74 (2010 November 9)

Köszönöm, hogy itt lehettem!


----------



## sussy74 (2010 November 9)

Folyt. köv. később!


----------



## bandika15 (2010 November 9)

köszönöm


----------



## bandika15 (2010 November 9)

hát igen


----------



## bandika15 (2010 November 9)

köszönom


----------



## bandika15 (2010 November 9)

köszi helló


----------



## bandika15 (2010 November 9)

ki akar venni cipőt ? az vegyek nekem is


----------



## bandika15 (2010 November 9)

szia


----------



## bandika15 (2010 November 9)

ki szereti C.Ronaldot ?


----------



## bandika15 (2010 November 9)

mért megy az alkesz piros biciklivel a kocsmába ?


----------



## bandika15 (2010 November 9)

inni


----------



## bandika15 (2010 November 9)

ki szeret engem én szeretem magam és te ?


----------



## dorka7100 (2010 November 9)

Sziasztok!

Tetszik ez a fórum, sok jó ötlet van.


----------



## zyeetyee (2010 November 9)

*sziasztok*

Sziasztok!

Nem igazán tudok mit írni, csak azt kérdezem meg, hogy miért van az, hogy akkor tölthetek le valamit az oldalról, ha minimum 20 hozzászólást írtam és minimum 2 napja vagyok tag?

Konkrétan ebből a témából:
http://canadahun.com/forum/showthread.php?p=2531179

a Gabriel kottát szeretném letölteni, és eléggé mérgesítő, mikor beregisztrálok, és látom, hogy nincs jogosultságom letölteni a fájlt. :S

Választ szeretnék kapni az adminisztrátoroktól!


----------



## zyeetyee (2010 November 9)

Mi az feldobod semmi, leesik semmi?


----------



## zyeetyee (2010 November 9)

Játszom ahogyan lélegzem, a zenén nőttem fel.


----------



## Atinap (2010 November 9)

Szia!

Ez engem is érdekelne, mert végre nagy nehezen megtalálom a könyvet amit szeretnék elolvasni és erre még két nap várakozásra kényszerülök. A hozzászólásokról már ne is beszéljünk.


----------



## nikoo (2010 November 9)

hello mindenkinek


----------



## nikoo (2010 November 9)

Nem az számít,hogy mekkorát ütsz,hanem az,hogy mennyi ütést állsz ki,amikor talpon kell maradni,hogy mennyit bírsz,mikor folytatni kell.


----------



## nikoo (2010 November 9)

"Ha barát kell, a legjobb barátod leszek, ha magányra vágysz, én a csönd leszek, és ember leszek, mert emberre vágysz, 
ki szeret, ki elfogad, s kit igaznak látsz."


----------



## nikoo (2010 November 9)

"Boldognak lenni nem azt jelenti hogy minden tökéletes.."


----------



## nikoo (2010 November 9)

"A rendetlenség egyik nagy előnye, hogy izgalmas leletekre bukkan az ember."


----------



## nikoo (2010 November 9)

A dolgok megtörténnek, anélkül, hogy elore láttad volna. És utána azt gondolod: ha tudtam volna elore, megváltoztattam volna valamit? Jobban igyekeztem volna?...(ÉLet vagy valami ahhoz hasonló)


----------



## nikoo (2010 November 9)

" Az élet egy nagy szerepjáték. Mindannyian játsszuk az általunk választott karaktert, és csak egy dolog van ami kizökkenthet minket a szerepünkből, s az nem más, mint a szerelem. Mikor jön valaki, aki az első perctől kezdve átlát rajtunk, az ő szemében az álarcunk lehull és megsemmisül. Csupán az igazi énünk érvényesül, ha akarjuk, ha nem, és ez az, ami néha annyira megrémít minket, hogy legszívesebben hanyatt-homlok menekülnénk, de hamarosan rájövünk, hogy e nélkül nincs értelme az életünknek. "


----------



## nikoo (2010 November 9)

Tudod mit jelent élni, nevetni és olykor szomorkodni? Mosolyogni annyira, hogy sírni kelljen, tombolni, táncolni egy éjszakán át, a barátaidat megvigasztalni, másokat mosolyra deríteni, emlékezni és felejteni, pénzt adni és kuporgatni, reménykedni és álmodozni, tanulni és tanítani, makacsnak lenni és könyörögni, változni és változtatni, érezni az ízeket, látni fényeket és hallani a hangokat, valóra váltani az álmaidat és olyankor elviselni, ha nem válik valóra mindezeket úgy tenni, hogy önmagad vagy minden egyes pillanatban, mert nem tudhatjuk melyik lesz az utolsó.


----------



## nikoo (2010 November 9)

Az vagyok, akitől mindig az igazat kapod, nyersen, tömören, akkor is ha fáj... Az vagyok, aki színt visz az életedbe, és nehezen felejthető emlékeket őrzöl majd utánam... Az vagyok, akit elijesztesz ha a négy fal közé csak magadnak akarsz... Az vagyok, akire nem tudsz haragudni, mert egy mosollyal leveszlek a lábadról... Az vagyok, aki szenvedéllyel ég, aki lángra lobbant és ragaszkodva őrzi azt... Az vagyok, aki hamar kiismer és ha nem mutatsz magadból valami újat, valami mást, valamit ami megint rabul ejt, akkor már indulok is tovább... Az vagyok, aki mindig figyel Rád, akivel bármit megoszthatsz és aki addig nyughatatlan míg nem segít rajtad, és újra mosolyogni nem lát... Az vagyok, akitől a legvégső esetben halkan fogod megkapni azt a szót, hogy bocsánat... Az vagyok, aki szüntelenül lefog nyűgözni, aki mindig meglep, aki minden régi titkos vágyadat teljesíteni fogja és cserébe legalább ennyit kér Tőled is... Az vagyok aki ha kudarcot vall, vagy rossz kedve van, semmivel sem tudod felvidítani, inkább felidegesíted majd azzal, hogy ezt megkísérled... Az vagyok, aki önzetlenül önmagadért fog szeretni, de aki csak akkor fogja mondani Neked, amikor ezt valóban úgy érzi... Az vagyok, akit soha nem fogsz megérteni igazán, de akit pont emiatt fogsz csodálni és végtelenül szeretni... Ilyen vagyok, mert én tudom, hogy egy nap sem jön vissza az életből, hogy újraélhesd...


----------



## nikoo (2010 November 9)

A szívből jövő nevetés jó módja annak, hogy felrázzuk magunkat anélkül, hogy kimennénk a szabadba.


----------



## nikoo (2010 November 9)

"Az igazi pasi az,aki nem fél a barátaihoz fordulni,rám mutatni,és azt mondani: Öt szeretem"


----------



## nikoo (2010 November 9)

Éld az álmaid és álmodd az életed vagy hald a fényeket és lásd a hangokat!


----------



## nikoo (2010 November 9)

Hogy megértsd, mennyit ér 1
év,
kérdezd meg a diákot, akinek ismételnie kell.
Hogy megértsd, mennyit ér 1 hónap,
kérdezd meg az anyát, aki koraszülöttet hozott a világra.
Hogy megértsd, mennyit ér 1 hét,
kérdezd meg a hetilap szerkesztőjét.
Hogy megértsd, mennyit ér 1 óra,
kérdezd meg a szerelmest, aki a találkozóra vár.
Hogy megértsd, mennyit ér 1 perc,
kérdezd meg az utast, aki lekéste a vonatot.
Hogy megértsd, mennyit ér 1 másodperc,
kérdezd meg az autóst, aki nem tudta elkerülni a balesetet.
Hogy megértsd, mennyit ér 1 tizedmásodperc,
kérdezd meg a sportolót, aki csak ezüstérmet nyert az Olimpián.
Minden pillanat kincs, ami a tied. És
becsüld meg jobban, mert
megoszthatod valakivel, akivel tökéletessen eltöltheted.


----------



## nikoo (2010 November 9)

Ilyen a világ, szinte az egyetlen lényeg, Hogyha összeér az Övé meg a Te térded,Akkor már érted, akkor majd érzed, egy pillanat alatt összerak és szétszed ..


----------



## nikoo (2010 November 9)

Ha el tudod képzelni, el tudod érni; ha meg tudod álmodni, azzá tudsz válni.


----------



## nikoo (2010 November 9)

Enyém az életem,enyém a sorsom,ha bármi baj van valahogy csak megoldom.


----------



## nikoo (2010 November 9)

Végül rájöttem, miről is szól valójában az élet. Arról, hogy kitarts akkor is, ha a szívednek elege lett. Arról, hogy adj többet, mikor már feladnád.


----------



## nikoo (2010 November 9)

Nem tudom, mi rosszat csináltam, ami miatt sok pofont kaptam, de erős leszek és felállok,kemény leszek, és kiállok.


----------



## nikoo (2010 November 9)

Valami megszűnt bennem, elpusztult rég, arcomon nem láthattod, de belül üvöltenék!
A falról lejönnek a képek
Lassan elmúlnak az évek.
Mindenki rájött mi lesz majd.
S nézd hatalmas port kavart.
Elmegy minden mi eddig volt.
Emlékek,vágyak, érzések és tervek,
Már nem várnak tovább máshol,
menedéket remélnek.
Most becsukódik az ajtó mi egykor nyitva ált.
S búsan mondod :Viszlát "legjobb" barát.


----------



## nikoo (2010 November 9)

Isten megteremtette a nőt, mert volt szépérzéke, és megteremtette a férfit, mert volt humorérzéke..


----------



## nikoo (2010 November 9)

Egyetlen mosoly elég ahoz, hogy rájöjj, hogy az az ismeretlen arc egy-egy embertársadat takarja.


----------



## roger9 (2010 November 9)

sziasztok


----------



## kbence93 (2010 November 9)

bocs, de kell a 20


----------



## kbence93 (2010 November 9)

2


----------



## kbence93 (2010 November 9)

3


----------



## kbence93 (2010 November 9)

4


----------



## kbence93 (2010 November 9)

5


----------



## kbence93 (2010 November 9)

30%


----------



## kbence93 (2010 November 9)

7


----------



## kbence93 (2010 November 9)

8


----------



## kbence93 (2010 November 9)

9


----------



## kbence93 (2010 November 9)

10 50%


----------



## kbence93 (2010 November 9)

11


----------



## kbence93 (2010 November 9)

12


----------



## kbence93 (2010 November 9)

13


----------



## kbence93 (2010 November 9)

14


----------



## kbence93 (2010 November 9)

15 75%


----------



## kbence93 (2010 November 9)

16


----------



## kbence93 (2010 November 9)

17.................................................................................................................................................


----------



## kbence93 (2010 November 9)

18


----------



## kbence93 (2010 November 9)

19 na már csak1


----------



## kbence93 (2010 November 9)

20 
ígérem nem zargatlak titeket több ilyennel


----------



## mtommy001 (2010 November 9)

Sziasztok!

Új vagyok még az oldalon, remélem hogy hamarosan összejön a 20 hozzászólás és akkor én is teljes tagja leszek az oldalnak!


----------



## amjoe (2010 November 9)

Köszönöm


----------



## amjoe (2010 November 9)

Igazából csak össze szeretném gyűjteni a hozzászólásokat


----------



## amjoe (2010 November 9)

Nagyon érdekes e-book-ok vannak fenn


----------



## amjoe (2010 November 9)

Különösen a scifi irodalmat illetően


----------



## amjoe (2010 November 9)

Bár nem értem miért kell 20 commentet felírni


----------



## amjoe (2010 November 9)

k


----------



## amjoe (2010 November 9)

de azért köszöntök mindenkit


----------



## amjoe (2010 November 9)

nektek is ilyen nehezen jött össze?


----------



## amjoe (2010 November 9)

kicsit hosszadalmas ez a módszer


----------



## amjoe (2010 November 9)

de a dűne pdf-ért érdemes vállalkozni rá


----------



## amjoe (2010 November 9)

már nem sokáig fárasztalak ilyenekkel benneteket


----------



## amjoe (2010 November 9)

csak még 9 alkalommal


----------



## amjoe (2010 November 9)

csak 9 alkalommal


----------



## amjoe (2010 November 9)

Hoppá! Már csak 7 alkalom van vissza. Asszem elég türelmes vagyok


----------



## amjoe (2010 November 9)

Bocsánat hogy feleslegesen foglalok valami szerveren pár bitet... Gondolom ezen mindenki átesett


----------



## amjoe (2010 November 9)

De még 5 alkalom vissza van. És amiatt muszáj. Sorry


----------



## amjoe (2010 November 9)

Ahogy látom más is számolja


----------



## amjoe (2010 November 9)

Már csak 3 van vissza! Jupppéééé


----------



## amjoe (2010 November 9)

Ezek a másodpercek...


----------



## amjoe (2010 November 9)

na nem sok van vissza


----------



## amjoe (2010 November 9)

lehet hogy végeztem????


----------



## amjoe (2010 November 9)

IGEEEEEN!!!! Yuhéééé! Megyek is tölteni


----------



## Forrestg (2010 November 9)

Tényleg hasznos!


----------



## Forrestg (2010 November 9)

Sok érdekes téma van!


----------



## Forrestg (2010 November 9)

És nem csak érdekes, de hasznos is!


----------



## Forrestg (2010 November 9)

Már a belépésem után pár órával választ kaptam egy kérdésre!


----------



## Forrestg (2010 November 9)

Lehet, hogy még egy csomó témában előbbre jutok?


----------



## Forrestg (2010 November 9)

Engem nagyon érdekel.......


----------



## Forrestg (2010 November 9)

.....például a tőzsde........


----------



## Forrestg (2010 November 9)

vagy éppen a forex


----------



## Forrestg (2010 November 9)

szóval jónak tartom


----------



## Forrestg (2010 November 9)

már várom a 48 óra végét


----------



## Forrestg (2010 November 9)

hurrá


----------



## Forrestg (2010 November 9)

tényleg


----------



## Forrestg (2010 November 9)




----------



## Forrestg (2010 November 9)

abc


----------



## Tina0508 (2010 November 9)

Én is jelen vagyok


----------



## Tina0508 (2010 November 9)

Akkor most innen szedjem össze a 20 hozzászólást?


----------



## Tina0508 (2010 November 9)

Nem is tudom hol kezdjem...


----------



## Csaba1976 (2010 November 9)

kezdem gyűjteni


----------



## Neo88 (2010 November 9)

Udv emberek!


----------



## Neo88 (2010 November 9)

Milyen az ido feletek?


----------



## Neo88 (2010 November 9)

Itt sajna eleg borus.


----------



## Neo88 (2010 November 9)

Na eleg az idojarasrol.


----------



## Neo88 (2010 November 9)

Ideje felturbozni a hsz-eket.


----------



## Neo88 (2010 November 9)

Egy kis vicc mindenkinek.


----------



## Neo88 (2010 November 9)

Egy japán, egy koreai és egy moldovai beszélgetnek.
Japán:
- Hát nálunk kérem úgy működik, hogy egyik nap elkezdünk építeni egy autógyárat és egy hónap múlva már az első autók eladásra várnak.
Koreai:
- Hmmm, az semmi! Nálunk egyik nap elkezdjük építeni a tv-gyárat és egy hét múlva már otthon nézik a tv-t.
Moldovai:
- Az semmi. Nálunk délelőtt elkezdik építeni a sörgyárat és már délben mindenki részeg!


----------



## Neo88 (2010 November 9)

A fuvarozó vállalatnál beszélget két barát:
- Miért rúgták ki Kropacseket?
- Mert kopogtatás nélkül ment be az igazgató irodájába.
- És? Más is bement már!
- De ő kamionnal.


----------



## Neo88 (2010 November 9)

Az úthenger éppen átmegy egy férfin. Már a derekánál tart, mikor a sofőr leszól a kidülledt szemű férfihoz:
- Mi van, haver, nem láttál még úthengert?


----------



## Neo88 (2010 November 9)

- Hogy hívják a német hegymászót?
- ZUHANSZ
- És a Franciát?
- Lö Pottyansz


----------



## Neo88 (2010 November 9)

- Apa, idén karácsonykor mi lesz a fa alatt?
- Parketta, fiam!


----------



## Neo88 (2010 November 9)

Hogy hívják a kínai csengőszerelőt?
- Nicsak Kicseng


----------



## Neo88 (2010 November 9)

-Anyúúúúú! Kimehetek cseresznyézniii?
-De hát kisfiam, hiszen december közepe van...
-Tudom-tudom: sál, sapka.


----------



## Neo88 (2010 November 9)

Hoszzú fekete és énekel?
Gyászmenet.


----------



## Neo88 (2010 November 9)

Hosszú fekete és nem énekel ???
Slag.


----------



## Neo88 (2010 November 9)

Anyóst temetik, a halott a szokástól eltérően oldalt fekszik.
Pap: Bem lesz ez így jó, tudom, hogy az anyósa volt, de azért a tiszteletet adjuk már meg neki.
Miért nem hanyatt fekszik?
Vő: Mert úgy horkol.


----------



## Neo88 (2010 November 9)

Egy férfi sorra kerül a bank pénztáránál, de elbizonytalanodik. A pénztáros megszólítja:
- Uram, pénzt szeretne kivenni?
- Igen, azt akartam, de otthon felejtettem a pisztolyt és a harisnyát.


----------



## Neo88 (2010 November 9)

Kovácsékat kirámolja egy betörő. A rendőrök idejében elkapják, beviszik a sittre. Fél óra múlva Kovács beállít az őrsre. Azt mondja az ügyeletes tisztnek:
- Elnézést. Beszélni akarok azzal a betörővel, akit most elkaptak.
- Miért akar vele beszélni? - kérdi a rendőr.
- Azért, mert hajnal 3-kor úgy osont be, hogy a feleségem nem ébredt fel. Érdekel a technikája.


----------



## Neo88 (2010 November 9)

Két szomszéd beszélget:
- Figyeljen csak, szomszéd! Mikor is van a születésnapja?
- Aztán miért kérdezi?
- Meg szeretném ajándékozni egy szép függönnyel az ablakára, hogy ne kelljen látnom, amit a meztelen feleségével művel.
- Aha... És a maga születésnapja mikor van?
- Hát azt miért kérdi, szomszéd?
- Megajándékoznám egy szemüveggel, hogy lássa kié is az a feleség, akit a lakásomban lát...


----------



## Neo88 (2010 November 9)

Az utolsó tanítási napon a gyerekek ajándékot visznek a tanító néninek. A virágboltos fia egy csokrot hoz, a cukrász kislánya egy tortát, majd az italboltos kisfia egy nagy dobozt, szépen csomagolva. A tanító megemeli, és látja, hogy valami szivárog belőle. Viccesen megkóstol egy cseppet, és megkérdi:
- Bor?
- Nem. - feleli a fiú.
Újabb cseppet kóstol a tanító.
- Pezsgő?
- Nem.
- Szabad a gazda! Feladom. Mi ez? - mondja a tanító.
- Kiskutya.


----------



## Neo88 (2010 November 9)

Mara ennyi volt. 
Koszonom a megerteseteket es a lehetoseget!


----------



## tibcik (2010 November 9)

*hu*

vagyok


----------



## tibcik (2010 November 9)

egyszer majd el fogok menne


----------



## tibcik (2010 November 9)

egyébként szerintem értelmesen is hozzászoltam néhány témához de meguntam


----------



## tibcik (2010 November 9)

Sajnos elég nehéz az élet...


----------



## tibcik (2010 November 9)

Remélem senkit se untatok.


----------



## tibcik (2010 November 9)

Most olvasom a rémkoppantókat, de ez nem is ide tartozik


----------



## tibcik (2010 November 9)

és a helyesírásom néha nagyon szőrnyű, ezért erre ezután figyelni fogok.


----------



## tibcik (2010 November 9)

És mostmár figyelek a helyesírásra is.


----------



## tibcik (2010 November 9)

Sajnos a j-ly mindig gondot okozott nekem...


----------



## tibcik (2010 November 9)

Ááááá azért ezt nem kellett volna... ez a vég


----------



## tibcik (2010 November 9)

Vagyis még nem mert egy kicsit még írogatok ide.


----------



## tibcik (2010 November 9)

De már nem piszkállak sokáig titeket


----------



## tibcik (2010 November 9)

Meg meg is untam az írogatást...


----------



## tibcik (2010 November 9)

Még mindig itt vagyok


----------



## Scabattoir (2010 November 9)

jelen


----------



## Scabattoir (2010 November 9)

ismét jelen?


----------



## Scabattoir (2010 November 9)

vicces ez a 20 hozzászólás dolog


----------



## Scabattoir (2010 November 9)

bár így a 48 órán nehezebb lesz túllendülni


----------



## Scabattoir (2010 November 9)

egyébként sziasztok


----------



## Scabattoir (2010 November 9)

még mindig csak 6


----------



## Scabattoir (2010 November 9)

azért kedves hogy van ez a fórum


----------



## Scabattoir (2010 November 9)

tényleg értékelem


----------



## Scabattoir (2010 November 9)

és látszik hogy tényleg segítenek itt egymásnak az emberek


----------



## Scabattoir (2010 November 9)

persze most el kell szaladnom


----------



## Scabattoir (2010 November 9)

nehogy sikerüljön már egy körben lerendezni a 20 üzenetet


----------



## Scabattoir (2010 November 9)

azért már 12-nél tartok


----------



## Scabattoir (2010 November 9)

már csak egy pár kell


----------



## Scabattoir (2010 November 9)

kissé értelmetlen, de nehezebb lenne értelmeset hozzászólni létező topicokhoz


----------



## Scabattoir (2010 November 9)

csókot nem akartam, csak k i s s é-t írtam


----------



## Scabattoir (2010 November 9)

de így is jó


----------



## Scabattoir (2010 November 9)

wink is van?


----------



## Scabattoir (2010 November 9)

nem, az nincs


----------



## Scabattoir (2010 November 9)

na még kettő


----------



## Scabattoir (2010 November 9)

és köszönöm a lehetőséget


----------



## martinka19980628 (2010 November 9)

Üdv Kaposvárról


----------



## martinka19980628 (2010 November 9)

sziasztok


----------



## martinka19980628 (2010 November 9)

Hajrá Real


----------



## martinka19980628 (2010 November 9)

Jó az oldal


----------



## martinka19980628 (2010 November 9)

Jó a téma


----------



## martinka19980628 (2010 November 9)

a6.


----------



## martinka19980628 (2010 November 9)

a


----------



## martinka19980628 (2010 November 9)

Hajrá Giants


----------



## martinka19980628 (2010 November 9)

Hajrá KASI


----------



## martinka19980628 (2010 November 9)

Hajrá Schalke 04


----------



## Tina0508 (2010 November 9)

Hajrá L


----------



## martinka19980628 (2010 November 9)

Hello mindenkinek


----------



## martinka19980628 (2010 November 9)

Ciao


----------



## Tina0508 (2010 November 9)

Aki Death Note-os tudja miről beszélek


----------



## Tina0508 (2010 November 9)

Most nézem az L filmet


----------



## Tina0508 (2010 November 9)

hiányzik a death note


----------



## martinka19980628 (2010 November 9)

Van valaki Somogyból?


----------



## Tina0508 (2010 November 9)

nincs meg a dvd-m belőle :/


----------



## martinka19980628 (2010 November 9)

Szia Tina


----------



## Tina0508 (2010 November 9)

Én GYMS-i vagyok


----------



## martinka19980628 (2010 November 9)

Gyűjtöd a 20-at?


----------



## Tina0508 (2010 November 9)

Mosonmagyaróvári pontosabban


----------



## Tina0508 (2010 November 9)

Hát igen  Kéne


----------



## martinka19980628 (2010 November 9)

Szép megye, van pár ismerősöm onnét.


----------



## Tina0508 (2010 November 9)

Gondolom te is


----------



## martinka19980628 (2010 November 9)

Kaposvárról vagyok.


----------



## Tina0508 (2010 November 9)

Én is szeretem


----------



## martinka19980628 (2010 November 9)

én is 20-azok, igen


----------



## Tina0508 (2010 November 9)

Bár Veszprémbe akartam menni egyetemre, az is szép város... Tetszik ott az élet  De inkább maradok... A jövőm itt van  Vagy külföldön


----------



## martinka19980628 (2010 November 9)

még 1 kell ezen kívül


----------



## Tina0508 (2010 November 9)

Én még sose jártam arrafelé. Milyen hely?


----------



## martinka19980628 (2010 November 9)

Veszprém jó hely, de szerintem Debrecen alegjobb


----------



## Tina0508 (2010 November 9)

Ott se voltam még. Mondjuk nekem Győr is nagy... Veszprém azt pont olyan nem túl sok nem túl kevés


----------



## martinka19980628 (2010 November 9)

Kaposvár sem rossz, de lehetne jobb is.
Kiszálltam. Üdv. Martin


----------



## Tina0508 (2010 November 9)

És mi leszel ha nagy leszel?


----------



## Tina0508 (2010 November 9)

Hű, jól itt hagytál


----------



## Tina0508 (2010 November 9)

Most írogathatok egyedül :/


----------



## Tina0508 (2010 November 9)

Vagy valaki beszáll?


----------



## Tina0508 (2010 November 9)

Jaj istenem, de unatkozom egyedül :/


----------



## ZiM (2010 November 9)

*Üdv*

üdvmindenki,
ZiM


----------



## tibcik (2010 November 9)

Ne unatkozz, itt vagyok én is, csak még valami nem okés... Miután meg van a 20 hsz azután kell két nap? Vagy mi van?


----------



## ZiM (2010 November 9)

nem vagy egyedül


----------



## ZiM (2010 November 9)

igen, szerintem a két feltételnek egyformán kell teljesülnie..


----------



## santosic (2010 November 9)

Sziasztok!


----------



## ZiM (2010 November 9)

*amúgy meg..*

..mindenhol esik?


----------



## santosic (2010 November 9)

Működik a dolog!


----------



## ZiM (2010 November 9)

szia!


----------



## ZiM (2010 November 9)

még jó, hogy működik..


----------



## ZiM (2010 November 9)

itt vagy még?


----------



## ZiM (2010 November 9)

mondjuk egy kicsit hülyén érzem magam atl, hogy magamban beszélek..


----------



## ZiM (2010 November 9)

vagy ezt mások is így csinálják?


----------



## ZiM (2010 November 9)

mintegy átesett rajta mindenki?


----------



## santosic (2010 November 9)

Akkor ismét hozzászólok!


----------



## santosic (2010 November 9)

Ez volt a 8-ik.


----------



## santosic (2010 November 9)

Meg sem állok 20-ig.


----------



## santosic (2010 November 9)

Amúgy tök jó dolgok vannak az oldalon!


----------



## atkaa (2010 November 9)

sziasztok,jelenleg jelen vagyok


----------



## atkaa (2010 November 9)

jó dolgok vannak az oldalon az tuti


----------



## Subbi (2010 November 9)

Jelentem jelen


----------



## atkaa (2010 November 9)

haliho,aki itvan szoljon hozzá,gondolom egyetért


----------



## Subbi (2010 November 9)

Meg nehanyszor jelentkezem...


----------



## Subbi (2010 November 9)

koszonom


----------



## atkaa (2010 November 9)

Subbi,jelenvagy teis?


----------



## Subbi (2010 November 9)

apropo. valahol latom hogy mikor erem el a 20 hozzaszolast? vagy uzenetet kapok az oldaltol? vagy egyszerubb ha csak szamolgatok


----------



## atkaa (2010 November 9)

magunkra maradtunk


----------



## Subbi (2010 November 9)

jelen biza


----------



## atkaa (2010 November 9)

balra nézz,ott az ablak


----------



## atkaa (2010 November 9)

gyüjtögessünk


----------



## Subbi (2010 November 9)

kozben eszrevettem. csak nagyon lassan megy az oldal nalam... nem tudom nalam van-e a bibi. jo nehany perc egy uzenet kuldese


----------



## atkaa (2010 November 9)

jovolna gyorsabb tempora kapcsolni


----------



## atkaa (2010 November 9)

lassan de biztossan


----------



## atkaa (2010 November 9)

én is azt tapasztaltam,lassu az üzenetküldés


----------



## atkaa (2010 November 9)

1megával repesztek,ez a csucs nálam


----------



## Subbi (2010 November 9)

jo volna  csak nem tudom hogyan. mas egyebb oldal jol megy, ez meg mint egy csiga )


----------



## Subbi (2010 November 9)

lehet hogy csak nalam nagyon-nagyon lassu, masnal csak lassu )


----------



## Subbi (2010 November 9)

kicsit mintha helyrejott volna  cucc


----------



## Subbi (2010 November 9)

most ertem el a felidot. megy ez


----------



## Subbi (2010 November 9)

ugy veszem eszre lassan magammal kezdek beszelgetni


----------



## Subbi (2010 November 9)

na sebaj, irok meg ezt azt, pontosan 9-szer


----------



## Subbi (2010 November 9)

khm


----------



## Subbi (2010 November 9)

tudtatok h a naprendszer mar nem 9 bolygobol all? hanem csak 8.


----------



## Subbi (2010 November 9)

biza


----------



## Subbi (2010 November 9)

a plutot kivagtak a sorbol


----------



## Subbi (2010 November 9)

hu hogy unom...


----------



## Subbi (2010 November 9)

na meg 3 s viszlat


----------



## Subbi (2010 November 9)

meg 2


----------



## Subbi (2010 November 9)

meg 1, viszlat


----------



## zhuzhu (2010 November 9)

Én szeretnék gyorsan 20 üzenetet szerezni .Hogy lehetséges?Eszti


----------



## zhuzhu (2010 November 9)

hahó


----------



## zhuzhu (2010 November 9)

Vagytok?


----------



## zhuzhu (2010 November 9)

Hát csak én vagyok itt?


----------



## zhuzhu (2010 November 9)

123...


----------



## zhuzhu (2010 November 9)

még van


----------



## zhuzhu (2010 November 9)

vagy 15


----------



## zhuzhu (2010 November 9)

Légyszi valaki!!


----------



## zhuzhu (2010 November 9)

így uncsi


----------



## zhuzhu (2010 November 9)

Én


----------



## zhuzhu (2010 November 9)

Veszprémből


----------



## zhuzhu (2010 November 9)

írok


----------



## zhuzhu (2010 November 9)

Nektek


----------



## zhuzhu (2010 November 9)

annak


----------



## zhuzhu (2010 November 9)

reményében


----------



## zhuzhu (2010 November 9)

hogy


----------



## Gszilvus (2010 November 9)

Hi!
Szilvi vok Nyíregyházáról!
Tudsz segíteni?
Meg van a 48 órás reg-em és a 20 hozzászólásom, de semmit nem enged a rendszer!


----------



## zhuzhu (2010 November 9)

sikerűl


----------



## zhuzhu (2010 November 9)

összeszedni


----------



## zhuzhu (2010 November 9)

20


----------



## zhuzhu (2010 November 9)

Helló!Húha az baj nekem még van 2..Megpróbálom és írok.Szia


----------



## zhuzhu (2010 November 9)

Sziasztok....


----------



## zhuzhu (2010 November 9)

nekem sikerült Szilvi!!!Próbálkozz újra sok sikert!!!


----------



## whitegabriel (2010 November 9)

első


----------



## whitegabriel (2010 November 9)

második


----------



## whitegabriel (2010 November 9)

harmadik


----------



## whitegabriel (2010 November 9)

negyedik


----------



## whitegabriel (2010 November 9)

5.


----------



## whitegabriel (2010 November 9)

6. - megőszülök mire 20-ig jutok


----------



## whitegabriel (2010 November 9)

7.


----------



## whitegabriel (2010 November 9)

8.


----------



## rellif (2010 November 9)

Sziasztok!


----------



## whitegabriel (2010 November 9)

9.


----------



## rellif (2010 November 9)

1 kicsit lassú az oldal...


----------



## whitegabriel (2010 November 9)

10.


----------



## rellif (2010 November 9)

...


----------



## whitegabriel (2010 November 9)

nem kicsit nagyon lassú - 11.


----------



## whitegabriel (2010 November 9)

12.


----------



## rellif (2010 November 9)

...alakul...


----------



## whitegabriel (2010 November 9)

13.


----------



## whitegabriel (2010 November 9)

14.


----------



## whitegabriel (2010 November 9)

15.


----------



## rellif (2010 November 9)

vagy mégsem?


----------



## whitegabriel (2010 November 9)

16.


----------



## +der-medve (2010 November 9)

üdv!


----------



## rellif (2010 November 9)




----------



## rellif (2010 November 9)

szevasz!


----------



## +der-medve (2010 November 9)

végre sikerült


----------



## whitegabriel (2010 November 9)

17. - gyors válasz küldése lassú


----------



## whitegabriel (2010 November 9)

18.


----------



## whitegabriel (2010 November 9)

19. utolsó előtti


----------



## whitegabriel (2010 November 9)

megvan !


----------



## rellif (2010 November 9)

.


----------



## rellif (2010 November 9)

..


----------



## +der-medve (2010 November 9)

még jó, hogy lehet küldeni


----------



## whitegabriel (2010 November 9)

ráadásként... 21. :-D


----------



## rellif (2010 November 9)

...


----------



## +der-medve (2010 November 9)

állandóan fagyok


----------



## +der-medve (2010 November 9)

vagy csak az oldal


----------



## +der-medve (2010 November 9)

grat w...g


----------



## rellif (2010 November 9)

12+1=13


----------



## rellif (2010 November 9)

gyoooooorsuuuuuuuuul........


----------



## rellif (2010 November 9)

alig bírom követni


----------



## +der-medve (2010 November 9)




----------



## +der-medve (2010 November 9)

szinte repül


----------



## rellif (2010 November 9)

amit leírok


----------



## +der-medve (2010 November 9)

vagy mégse


----------



## rellif (2010 November 9)

hoppá


----------



## +der-medve (2010 November 9)

olvass vissza, az segíthet


----------



## +der-medve (2010 November 9)

én nem tudok, mert nincs még bekapcsolva a monitor


----------



## +der-medve (2010 November 9)

20 hsz-ig nincs sok értelme


----------



## +der-medve (2010 November 9)

vagy?


----------



## rellif (2010 November 9)

18.


----------



## +der-medve (2010 November 9)

remek


----------



## whitegabriel (2010 November 9)

*még 1x 20 ?*

1.


----------



## +der-medve (2010 November 9)

még csak 15


----------



## rellif (2010 November 9)

én?


----------



## rellif (2010 November 9)

huszas_megvan!


----------



## +der-medve (2010 November 9)

bünti vagy whitegabriel?


----------



## whitegabriel (2010 November 9)

most én vagyok értetlen de a 21 üzenet/hozzászólás után sem tudom letölteni a tartalmat amit szeretnék - hiába több mint egy hónapja tag vagyok - mit csináltam rosszul ?


----------



## +der-medve (2010 November 9)

?


----------



## whitegabriel (2010 November 9)

nem tudom mi a bánat lehet..... de már egy hónapja is majdnem töröltem a tagságom ezért a 20-as szerintem értelmetlen hozzászólásért... aztán megint itt találtam egy kottát ami érdekelne - lehet megint írok a usernek mint a múltkor és az feltöltötte máshova ahonnét le tudtam tölteni


----------



## +der-medve (2010 November 9)

még egy


----------



## whitegabriel (2010 November 9)

na, eltűnt a legutolsó üzenetem ? wtf ?!


----------



## rellif (2010 November 9)

érdekes nekem sem működik meg kell várnom a holnaputánt?!?


----------



## +der-medve (2010 November 9)

új belépőnek elég macerás


----------



## +der-medve (2010 November 9)

főleg, hogy állandóan fagy


----------



## lil.la (2010 November 9)

Tegnap 22 hsz-em volt, mára csak 19, kikopnak???


----------



## hathajo (2010 November 9)

*1/20*

egy


----------



## hathajo (2010 November 9)

ketto


----------



## hathajo (2010 November 9)

három


----------



## hathajo (2010 November 9)

te leszel a párom


----------



## hathajo (2010 November 9)

hidd el nekem


----------



## hathajo (2010 November 9)

alig várom


----------



## Kirakri (2010 November 9)

A kedvenc számom a 9. Talán mert 9-én születetem.


----------



## hathajo (2010 November 9)

hogy enyém legyél


----------



## hathajo (2010 November 9)

bármi áron


----------



## hathajo (2010 November 9)

együtt leszünk


----------



## hathajo (2010 November 9)

télen, nyáron


----------



## Kirakri (2010 November 9)

A kedvenc időszakom meg a nyár eleje-közepe, mert jó idő van.


----------



## Kirakri (2010 November 9)

Jó lenne hasznosat írni azért itt is. Jonathan Goldman relaxációs zenéi nagyon jók, ajánlom mindenkinek, aki hasonlókat keresgél.


----------



## Kirakri (2010 November 9)

*´Megtanultam, hogy az emberek elfelejtik, amit mondasz és elfelejtik amit teszel. Az egyetlen dolog, amire emlékezni fognak az, hogy milyen érzéseket váltottál ki belőlük. ´ Maya Angelou*


----------



## Kirakri (2010 November 9)

*´Az élet egy pillanat, amit ünnepelni és élvezni kell. Tedd mulatsággá, ünnepeld, és akkor beléphetsz az igazi templomba. A templom nem a lógó orrúaknak való soha nem is volt az. Figyeld meg az életet: látsz valahol szomorúságot? Láttál már valaha depre...ssziós fát? Vagy láttál már valaha szorongó madarat? Vagy idegbeteg állatot? Ugye nem? Az élet egyáltalán nem ilyen. Csak az ember tévedt el valahol... Mégpedig azért tévedt el, mert rendkívül bölcsnek és okosnak hiszi magát. A te betegséged az okosságod. Ne légy olyan bölcs. Mindig tudd, hogy hol a határ, ne ess végletekbe. Ha egy kicsit bolond vagy és egy kicsit bölcs, az jó - mert e kettő megfelelő arányú kombinációjából lesz a Buddha...´*


----------



## Kirakri (2010 November 9)

* Milyen színű a szomorúság? - kérdezte a csillag a cseresznyefát, és megbotlott egy felhőfoszlányban, amely gyorsan tovább szaladt. - Hallod? Azt kérdeztem, milyen színű a szomorúság?
- Mint a tenger, amikor magához öleli a napot. Haragosan kék.
- Az álmoknak is van színe?
- Az álmoknak? Azok alkonyszínűek.
- Milyen színű az öröm?
- Fényes, kis barátom.
- És a magány?
- A magány az ibolya színét viseli.
- Mennyire szépek ezek a színek! Küldök majd neked egy szivárványt, hogy magadra teríthesd, ha fázol. A csillag behunyta a szemét, és a végtelennek támaszkodott. Egy ideig így maradt, hogy kipihenje magát.
- És a szeretet? Elfelejtettem megkérdezni, milyen színű a szeretet?
- Pont olyan, mint az Isten szeme - válaszolt a fa.
- Na és a szerelem?
- A szerelem színe a telihold.
- Vagy úgy. A szerelem színe megegyezik a holdéval! - mondta a csillag.
Majd messze az űrbe bámult. És könnyezett. *


----------



## Kirakri (2010 November 9)

* “Felülemelkedhetünk minden rosszon, ha felismerjük, hogy csak addig van hatalma felettünk, amíg hiszünk benne. Ha megtapasztaljuk ezt az igazságot, szabaddá válunk.” (Eileen Caddy) *


----------



## Kirakri (2010 November 9)

*Aki élt már egyedül, tudja, milyen természetes dolog a magánbeszéd. A lenyelt szavak marják az embert. Megkönnyebbülünk, ha kikiálthatjuk kínunkat. Aki egyedül hangosan beszél, mintegy a bennünk lakó Istennel társalog. *


----------



## Kirakri (2010 November 9)

*- Nem akarok hibát elkövetni, Gerry.
- Akkor sajnos rossz fajba születtél, édes.
(P.S. I Love You) *


----------



## Kirakri (2010 November 9)

*Andrew Matthews*

*Nem szabad az elmédnek utasítást adni arra, hogy valamit NE tegyen. Tudatalattidnak arról kell tiszta képet kapnia, amit el akarsz érni.
Andrew Matthews *


----------



## Kirakri (2010 November 9)

* Nem mindegy meddig tekintesz és meddig látsz.
Az ember nem a reményeiben csalódik, hanem a feltételezéseiben.
Ébren is megbotlik az ember, de legalább tudni fogja miben botlott meg.
Tanulni a hibákból lehet, hát ne hibázd el a tanulást.
Építs úgy,hogy ha egyszer az egész összeomlik, senki ne maradjon a romok alatt.
Ne gyújts olyan tüzet, amit nem tudsz táplálni.
Minden küzdelem a szívedben dől el. Nyerni akarsz vagy csak félsz veszíteni.*


----------



## Kirakri (2010 November 9)

* “Ha mindig azt hiszed, amit mindig is hittél, mindig az leszel, aki mindig is voltál.”*


----------



## Kirakri (2010 November 9)

*Ne hagyj semmit a Halálnak, éld és használd fel minden erődet, érzelmedet, esélyedet, vágyadat, álmaidat. Moldova György *


----------



## Kirakri (2010 November 9)

* Mikor a legsötétebb az éjszaka akkor köszönt ránk a Hajnali napfény.*


----------



## Kirakri (2010 November 9)

*Kétféle beszélgetés van. Az egyik, amikor mondom a magamét. Amikor önmagamat akarom érvényesíteni. Szavakkal hatalmat lehet szerezni, olyan világot, amely csakis rólam szól, amelyben én vagyok a fontos: amit én gondolok, én érzek, én élek, én fájok – színjátékot, mel...yben én vagyok a főszereplő. Aki a magáét mondja: egyedül van. Olyan világban él, ahol senkinek sincs köze hozzá. Ennél pontosabban nem lehet elmondani azt a helyzetet, amelyben élünk, s amit úgy is nevezhetünk: a szeretetlenség világa. Aki csak mondja a magáét, annak nincs szüksége barát*ra, testvérre, feleségre. Csak közönség kell neki. A másik fajta beszélgetés az, amikor valaki társat keres. Ez nagyon ritka. /Müller Péter/*


----------



## Kirakri (2010 November 9)

*“A sors talán azt akarja, hogy sok nem megfelelő emberrel találkozz mielőtt megismered az igazit, hogy mikor ez megtörténik igazán hálás legyél érte.” (Paulo Coelho)*


----------



## Kirakri (2010 November 9)

*Akár azt hiszed hogy képes vagy rá, akár azt, hogy nem, igazad lesz.
Henry Ford*


----------



## Kirakri (2010 November 9)

*“A világ amit teremtettünk a gondolkodásunk eredménye; nem lehet megváltoztatni gondolkodásunk megváltoztatása nélkül.” (Albert Einstein) *


----------



## Kirakri (2010 November 9)

*Ne higgy annak, aki azt mondja, nem vagy rá képes! Ha van egy álmod, ne mondj le róla! Ha valaki nem tud valamit, azt szeretné, ha te sem tudnád. Ha akarsz valamit, tegyél érte!
(A boldogság nyomában c. film) *


----------



## Kirakri (2010 November 9)

* Ha a beszélgetést tekintjük a dalszövegnek, a nevetést a zenének, az együtt töltött időből így lesz sláger, amelyet bármikor szívesen meghallgatunk, anélkül, hogy megunnánk. *


----------



## Hamuka (2010 November 9)

Szevasztok Everybody


----------



## Hamuka (2010 November 9)

1


----------



## Hamuka (2010 November 9)

2


----------



## davenport99 (2010 November 9)

1


----------



## davenport99 (2010 November 9)

2


----------



## Hamuka (2010 November 9)

3


----------



## davenport99 (2010 November 9)

3


----------



## Hamuka (2010 November 9)

5


----------



## Hamuka (2010 November 9)

6


----------



## Hamuka (2010 November 9)

7


----------



## davenport99 (2010 November 9)

4


----------



## davenport99 (2010 November 9)

5


----------



## Hamuka (2010 November 9)

8


----------



## davenport99 (2010 November 9)

6


----------



## davenport99 (2010 November 9)

7


----------



## davenport99 (2010 November 9)

8


----------



## davenport99 (2010 November 9)

9


----------



## davenport99 (2010 November 9)

10


----------



## davenport99 (2010 November 9)

11


----------



## davenport99 (2010 November 9)

13


----------



## Brigi99 (2010 November 9)

1 Nagyon örülök, hogy rátaláltam erre az oldalra


----------



## davenport99 (2010 November 9)

14


----------



## davenport99 (2010 November 9)

15


----------



## Brigi99 (2010 November 9)

2


----------



## davenport99 (2010 November 9)

16


----------



## Hamuka (2010 November 9)

9


----------



## Brigi99 (2010 November 9)

3


----------



## davenport99 (2010 November 9)

17


----------



## davenport99 (2010 November 9)

18


----------



## davenport99 (2010 November 9)

19


----------



## Hamuka (2010 November 9)

10


----------



## davenport99 (2010 November 9)

20


----------



## Hamuka (2010 November 9)

úgy látom, be jön ez a számolgatás másnak is


----------



## davenport99 (2010 November 9)

+


----------



## davenport99 (2010 November 9)

++


----------



## Hamuka (2010 November 9)

12


----------



## Hamuka (2010 November 9)

13


----------



## Brigi99 (2010 November 9)

4


----------



## Hamuka (2010 November 9)

14


----------



## Brigi99 (2010 November 9)

5


----------



## Hamuka (2010 November 9)

15


----------



## Hamuka (2010 November 9)

16


----------



## Hamuka (2010 November 9)

17


----------



## Hamuka (2010 November 9)

:2:18


----------



## Hamuka (2010 November 9)

19


----------



## Hamuka (2010 November 9)

ééééééééééééééééééés 20


----------



## Brigi99 (2010 November 9)

6


----------



## hathajo (2010 November 9)

nevetünk majd


----------



## hathajo (2010 November 9)

minden káron


----------



## hathajo (2010 November 9)

fiunk is lesz


----------



## Brigi99 (2010 November 9)

7


----------



## hathajo (2010 November 9)

de nem Áron


----------



## hathajo (2010 November 9)

lányunk is lesz


----------



## hathajo (2010 November 9)

de nem három


----------



## Brigi99 (2010 November 9)

8


----------



## hathajo (2010 November 9)

túl leszünk majd


----------



## hathajo (2010 November 9)

jó sok báron


----------



## hathajo (2010 November 9)

s játszunk majd


----------



## Brigi99 (2010 November 9)

9


----------



## hathajo (2010 November 9)

a gitáron


----------



## hathajo (2010 November 9)

a huszonegyedik lesz kánon


----------



## Schnitt (2010 November 9)

Selmeci Tibor mondta egyszer:


----------



## Schnitt (2010 November 9)

Ha az ember valami jót akar olvasni


----------



## Brigi99 (2010 November 9)

10


----------



## Schnitt (2010 November 9)

írni kell magának


----------



## Brigi99 (2010 November 9)

11


----------



## Schnitt (2010 November 9)




----------



## hathajo (2010 November 9)

hajaj hiába a húsz


----------



## Schnitt (2010 November 9)

Persze akkor még nem volt ekkora kínálat e-bookokból


----------



## Brigi99 (2010 November 9)

12


----------



## hathajo (2010 November 9)

nemenged pedig megvan a húsz üzenet...? howthef.?


----------



## Schnitt (2010 November 9)

1-megérett a meggy


----------



## Brigi99 (2010 November 9)

13


----------



## Schnitt (2010 November 9)

2 - csipkebokor vessző


----------



## Brigi99 (2010 November 9)

14


----------



## Schnitt (2010 November 9)

3 - holvan a gitárom


----------



## Zen0bi (2010 November 9)

_


Kód:


Polgárok, vének és fiatalok,
a rettegéseteknek ezennel vége

_


----------



## Zen0bi (2010 November 9)

_


Kód:


A Spessart erdő zsiványait kerítettem kézre!

_


----------



## hathajo (2010 November 9)




----------



## Schnitt (2010 November 9)

4 - mindegy, hová mégy


----------



## Zen0bi (2010 November 9)

_


Kód:


Hurrá, éljen!
A spessarti zsiványokat elfogták végre!

_


----------



## Brigi99 (2010 November 9)

15


----------



## Schnitt (2010 November 9)

hunor, s magyar, két dalia
két egytestvér, Ménrót fia


----------



## Schnitt (2010 November 9)

mekkora forgalom van itt, süvítenek a bitek


----------



## Schnitt (2010 November 9)

14 14 14 14 14 14 14 14 14 14 14 14 14 14
14 14 14 14 14 14 14 14 14 14 14 14 14 14
14 14 14 14 14 14 14 14 14 14 14 14 14 14
14 14 14 14 14 14 14 14 14 14 14 14 14 14


----------



## Brigi99 (2010 November 9)

16


----------



## Schnitt (2010 November 9)

A többit holnap


----------



## Bucho21 (2010 November 9)

*regeneráció*

Emanual Swedenborg, a korát jócskán megelőző spirituális tudós polihisztor hősömnek volt egy gondolata. Kb így hangzik:

Amikor az ember megszületik elkezd regenerálódni. Ez a folyamat állandó és addig kell folytatódnia, míg az embernek már nem szükségszerű testében maradnia.

Tud valamit


----------



## Schnitt (2010 November 9)

16


----------



## Thaibee (2010 November 9)

egy,
agyamra megy 

egy-ébként üdv a népeknek!


----------



## Brigi99 (2010 November 9)

17


----------



## Brigi99 (2010 November 9)

18


----------



## Brigi99 (2010 November 9)

19 :smile: :smile: :smile:


----------



## Brigi99 (2010 November 9)

20   :smile: :smile: :smile:


----------



## Brigi99 (2010 November 9)

+ 1


----------



## Thaibee (2010 November 9)

kettő,
de jól vagyok ettő'


----------



## Thaibee (2010 November 9)

három,
alig várom


----------



## Thaibee (2010 November 9)

négy.
csak így! 
már most unom


----------



## Thaibee (2010 November 9)

5


----------



## Thaibee (2010 November 9)

hatodik :444:


----------



## bondars (2010 November 9)

Itt annyi érdekesség van, hogy csak kapkodom a fejem. Nem győzöm nézegetni a különböző témákat, annyi az újdonság. Ez egy nagyon jó oldal.


----------



## Schnitt (2010 November 9)

17


----------



## Schnitt (2010 November 9)

18 - már csak kettő


----------



## Schnitt (2010 November 9)

19 - az egy híján húsz


----------



## Schnitt (2010 November 9)

20  erre már nem kérnék lapot blackjackben


----------



## Bucho21 (2010 November 9)

Az Igaz Egyek, a TISZTA SZÍV SZERETETET állandóan megtestesítik. Ők a SZERETET szökőkútjai; ez árad belőlük, bárhova is mennek. Csendes tekintélyük van, erővel felruházottak, de alázatosak is ugyanakkor. Az Igaz Egyek Szent Pagodaként szolgálnak, hatással vannak környezetükre, biztonságérzettel töltenek el mindenkit, véletlen találkozásokkor pusztán jelenlétük is azt sugallja, hogy Minden Rendben. Állandóan rejtett kincseket adnak és kapnak, míg így a hála állandó állapotában vannak. Az Igaz Egyek nem nélkülöznek, de önfenntartóak. Egy egészséges lény érzete árad belőlük, derű, biztonság és bizalom.


----------



## balint11 (2010 November 9)

Na akkor gyűjtöm...


----------



## balint11 (2010 November 9)

kettou


----------



## balint11 (2010 November 9)

háájom


----------



## balint11 (2010 November 9)

....


----------



## balint11 (2010 November 9)

5555


----------



## balint11 (2010 November 9)

h6t


----------



## balint11 (2010 November 9)

hé7


----------



## Thaibee (2010 November 9)

hetes


----------



## Thaibee (2010 November 9)

nyóc


----------



## Thaibee (2010 November 9)

kilencedik


----------



## Thaibee (2010 November 9)

tizes


----------



## balint11 (2010 November 9)

asdasdasd


----------



## balint11 (2010 November 9)

nahh még párat...


----------



## Thaibee (2010 November 9)

11


----------



## balint11 (2010 November 9)

10


----------



## evszy81 (2010 November 9)

azt hiszem várnom kell még egy napot


----------



## balint11 (2010 November 9)

még 10....


----------



## balint11 (2010 November 9)

kileeenc...


----------



## balint11 (2010 November 9)

nyauc...


----------



## balint11 (2010 November 9)

hét...


----------



## balint11 (2010 November 9)

na még hat... az alkohol...


----------



## Thaibee (2010 November 9)

12őőőőőőőőő


----------



## balint11 (2010 November 9)

...5...


----------



## Thaibee (2010 November 9)

13... el ne aludjak


----------



## balint11 (2010 November 9)

2+2...


----------



## Thaibee (2010 November 9)

14...


----------



## balint11 (2010 November 9)

H-Rom


----------



## balint11 (2010 November 9)

kekekekettő...


----------



## balint11 (2010 November 9)

meg' a húúsz ^^


----------



## Thaibee (2010 November 9)

15


----------



## Thaibee (2010 November 9)

16


----------



## balint11 (2010 November 9)

na még egyet...


----------



## Thaibee (2010 November 9)

17


----------



## Bucho21 (2010 November 9)

*Az*

Két szóval elmondhatom, amit az életről megtanultam: megy tovább.


----------



## Bucho21 (2010 November 9)

Sosem késő azzá válni, akivé már válhattál volna. - George Eliot (1819-1880), angol regényíró


----------



## Thaibee (2010 November 9)

18


----------



## Bucho21 (2010 November 9)

"Az etika megtanít arra az alapigazságra, hogy a cél nem szentesíti az eszközt. "


----------



## Thaibee (2010 November 9)

kutyaharapást szőrmével


----------



## Bucho21 (2010 November 9)

" Semmit sem ítélhetünk meg , mert az érzékelésünk csak a káprázatot látja. " /Buddha/


----------



## Thaibee (2010 November 9)

for the hordár!


----------



## Thaibee (2010 November 9)

földön kívüli földieprek inváziója


----------



## Thaibee (2010 November 9)

"a temetőben pózolás a halálom"


----------



## Thaibee (2010 November 9)

-csak lelket akarok önteni beléd!
-köszönöm, nem kérek lélekbeöntést!


----------



## Bucho21 (2010 November 9)

"A jelenlét megszünteti az idő érzetét, ami a béke leglényegesebb jellemzője."


----------



## Thaibee (2010 November 9)

elnézést, hogy születtem, többet nem fordul elő. vag mégis?


----------



## Bucho21 (2010 November 9)

"A Jelenlét nem idézi elő semminek a megtörténtét, hanem Ő MAGA MINDAZ ami történni látszik."


----------



## Bucho21 (2010 November 9)

Azzal a felismeréssel kerülhetjük el a spirituális egó kialakulását, hogy szellemi fejlődésünk nem saját igyekezetünknek, hanem isten kegyelmének köszönhető.
David R. Hawkins


----------



## Bucho21 (2010 November 9)

Ha a kvantummechanika nem volt megrázó számunkra, akkor még nem értettük meg. /Niels Bohr /


----------



## Bucho21 (2010 November 9)

A szeretet nem érzelem, hanem a létezés és a világhoz való viszonyulás egy módja.


----------



## Bucho21 (2010 November 9)

A szavakban gondolkodás az önprogramozás egyik formája.


----------



## Bucho21 (2010 November 9)

Az öröm forrása mindig jelen van, mindig elérhető és független a körülményektől. Mindössze két akadály választhat el tőle: ha nem tudjuk, hogy mindig jelen van és hozzáférhető, vagy ha titkos kielégülés nyújtotta élvezet miatt bármi egyebet többre tartunk a békességnél és örömnél.


----------



## Thaibee (2010 November 9)

Attól hogy ő kopasz, a szíve mélyén neki még haja van.


----------



## Bucho21 (2010 November 9)

"A pszilocibin-élmény láthatólag feltételezi, hogy létezzen valamiféle párhuzamos univerzum, ami egyáltalán nem hasonlít a miénkhez, s szándékkal bíró lények lakoznak benne... Filozófiájának alapos átgyúrása nélkül egyetlen redukcionista vagy empirista sem lenne képes átélni azt, amit én átéltem."

Terence McKenna


----------



## Bucho21 (2010 November 9)

1955-ben egy amerikai titkosszolgálati jelentés így összegzi
a helyzetet:
Fontos, hogy még a Párt ifjúsági szervezete is (a DISZ),
amelyhez a kommunisták a jövőt illetően a legszebb reményeket
fűzték, kudarcot vallott... A mintegy hétéves intenzív ideológiai
propaganda és fegyelmi nyomás ellenére sem vált az ifjúság
megbízható káderforrássá a Párt számára. Továbbra is a cinizmus
és az apátia jellemzi az ifjúságot. A Párt kénytelen elismerni,
hogy a helyzet zavaros és veszélyes


----------



## Bucho21 (2010 November 9)

"A szórakoztatás a fiatalok befolyásolásának leghatékonyabb eszköze."
/ Dr. Lawrence Dunegan 1969 /


----------



## Bucho21 (2010 November 9)

NETRICSA (NEuroelekTRonikusan Integrált Csata Szituáció Analizáló) Serius Sam


----------



## Bucho21 (2010 November 9)

Robert Oppenheimerről, az atombomba egyik fő kifejlesztőjéről, a Manhattan-terv vezetőjéről, aki tudott szanszkritül, van egy olyan anekdota, mely szerint a tanítványai egyszer megkérdezték tőle, hogy "-Az új mexikói kísérlet volt-e az első atomrobbantás?".
"-Igen. A modern időkben ."


----------



## Bucho21 (2010 November 9)

"Miután megvizsgáltuk az elmét, jól látható, hogy a gondolatfolyam jellemző tartalma nagy valószínüség szerint nem kielégítő. Vissza kell vonulnunk, és a tudatosság következő szintjére hatolva meg kell, mi, az ami figyel, észlel, tudatában van a gondolatoknak, és számon tartja azokat."


----------



## Thaibee (2010 November 9)

"a hamis anyagi biztonság illúziója, elmossa a valóság és a képzelet határait"


----------



## Bucho21 (2010 November 9)

Az alma a gyümölcsök prototípusa éppúgy, mint a búza a gabonáknak.


----------



## Bucho21 (2010 November 10)

Ki tudja, melyik jön előbb: a következő élet vagy a holnapi nap.

* (Tibeti közmondás)


----------



## tako04 (2010 November 10)

sziasztok


----------



## tako04 (2010 November 10)

jó reggelt!


----------



## tako04 (2010 November 10)




----------



## gabszon (2010 November 10)

én is most fogok nekikezdeni a fűzésnek


----------



## gabszon (2010 November 10)

és köszönöm hozzá a hasznos infókat


----------



## kreszb (2010 November 10)

A Don Quijote szamarancsát mi is megnéztük a fiammal. Ő nem annyira élvezte mint én...


----------



## settesdragon (2010 November 10)

9


----------



## settesdragon (2010 November 10)

Szép Napot! 10


----------



## settesdragon (2010 November 10)

11


----------



## settesdragon (2010 November 10)

12


----------



## settesdragon (2010 November 10)

13


----------



## settesdragon (2010 November 10)

14


----------



## settesdragon (2010 November 10)

15


----------



## settesdragon (2010 November 10)

16


----------



## settesdragon (2010 November 10)

17


----------



## settesdragon (2010 November 10)

18 :d


----------



## settesdragon (2010 November 10)

19 )


----------



## settesdragon (2010 November 10)

20


----------



## settesdragon (2010 November 10)

Biztos ami biztos 21 
Viszlát!


----------



## oilver (2010 November 10)

Igazándiból nem élek kanadában, csak egyszerűen tetszik, hogy itt olyan könyveket is megtalálok, amik itthon beszerezhetetlenek. Gondolok itt magyar könyvekre


----------



## bregyó (2010 November 10)

Hited segít neked


----------



## oilver (2010 November 10)

2


----------



## oilver (2010 November 10)

3


----------



## oilver (2010 November 10)

4


----------



## oilver (2010 November 10)

5


----------



## oilver (2010 November 10)

6


----------



## oilver (2010 November 10)

7


----------



## manca99 (2010 November 10)

*korrekt*

korrekt, hogy van egy resz, ahol a husz hozzaszolast lehet osszeszedni.


----------



## oilver (2010 November 10)

8


----------



## oilver (2010 November 10)

9


----------



## manca99 (2010 November 10)

csak azt nem ertem, ha erre van lehetoseg, akkor minek a limit?


----------



## oilver (2010 November 10)

10


----------



## oilver (2010 November 10)

11


----------



## manca99 (2010 November 10)

egyebkent van galaxis utikalauz-om pdf-ben, (plusz az egyuk epub-ban)


----------



## oilver (2010 November 10)

12


----------



## manca99 (2010 November 10)

plusz megcsinaltam harom anne rice konyvet epub-ban.


----------



## oilver (2010 November 10)

13


----------



## manca99 (2010 November 10)

szita gaz, hogy munkaidoben itt nyomom a hulyeseget...


----------



## oilver (2010 November 10)

14


----------



## manca99 (2010 November 10)

csak azert, hogy leszedhessem a teso kodex-et.


----------



## oilver (2010 November 10)

15


----------



## manca99 (2010 November 10)

tegyuk hozza, egyebkent sem csinalnek semmit.


----------



## oilver (2010 November 10)

A fórummotor miatt van, gondolom nem lehet átállítani flood-olásra


----------



## oilver (2010 November 10)

17


----------



## oilver (2010 November 10)

18


----------



## manca99 (2010 November 10)

okes, ertem, csak ezt a husz hozzaszolast, amit most csak a limit miatt csinal az ember, lehetne kesobb, ertelmes celokra is elloni.


----------



## oilver (2010 November 10)

19


----------



## manca99 (2010 November 10)

megyek, tolok egy konyakosmeggyet.


----------



## oilver (2010 November 10)

Hát ja. Ez a 20. megyek könyvért


----------



## manca99 (2010 November 10)

oilver írta:


> Hát ja. Ez a 20. megyek könyvért


----------



## manca99 (2010 November 10)

a 11 a kettes szamrendszerben 3-at jelent?


----------



## manca99 (2010 November 10)

ha a 12-nek a szamjegyeit osszeadod, akkor 3-at kapsz.


----------



## oilver (2010 November 10)

20


----------



## manca99 (2010 November 10)

a 13 pedig primszam


----------



## oilver (2010 November 10)

21


----------



## manca99 (2010 November 10)

a 14 pedig paros


----------



## csend (2010 November 10)

szép reggelt mindenkinek


----------



## manca99 (2010 November 10)

kozben f1 2010-rol olvasok


----------



## kreszb (2010 November 10)

na ehhez én stupid vagyok.


----------



## manca99 (2010 November 10)

marmint a jatekrol


----------



## kreszb (2010 November 10)

Hű a fene.... ez tényleg nekem íródott.


----------



## manca99 (2010 November 10)

nem sok jot irnak rola


----------



## manca99 (2010 November 10)

azt hiszem, meg sem veszem meg ezt a jatekot.


----------



## manca99 (2010 November 10)

sot a medal of honor-t sem.


----------



## manca99 (2010 November 10)

na jo, elmentem konyvet tolteni. le.


----------



## manca99 (2010 November 10)

na fasza. meg van a 20 hozzaszolasom, es tobb mint ket napja vagyok regisztralva (joval tobb, mint ket napja), meg sem vagyok jogosult letolteni azt, amit szeretnek.


----------



## kreszb (2010 November 10)

Én már csak ritkán járok multikhoz vásárolni. Inkább megtervezem a hetemet rendre pontosan, de elmegyek a helyi húsfeldolgozóhoz(még sose csalódtam) olcsón jó árut venni, elmegyek a piacra és "öreganyámtól" megveszem a zöldségeket, a péktől(nem ezüst,hanem .......cipó) megveszem a kenyeret. Ez az egyetlen olyan ami még talán KENYERET csinál.

*****

Ha multihoz megyek mindig sokáig tart mire végigjárom, leellenőrzöm a szav. időt , hogy melyikbe kevés a műagyag cucc, szóval utálok odamenni. Na és a kígyózó sorokról nem is beszélve. 

*****

A magyar akcióról meg annyit hogy a "Tuskóba" láttam fa vasutat meg fa mozdonyt és 3600.ft volt kiírva. Gondoltam majd karácsonyra megveszem, úgyis leakciózzák. Igen le volt árazva ugyanaz a cucc 8300.-ft-ról 5400-ra. Hát nem várom meg a legközelebbi leárazást.


----------



## csend (2010 November 10)

sok az olvasnivaló erre


----------



## kreszb (2010 November 10)

Ha multihoz megyek mindig sokáig tart mire végigjárom, leellenőrzöm a szav. időt , hogy melyikbe kevés a műagyag cucc, szóval utálok odamenni. Na és a kígyózó sorokról nem is beszélve.


----------



## dorka7100 (2010 November 10)




----------



## dorka7100 (2010 November 10)

Helló mindenki!


----------



## kreszb (2010 November 10)

A magyar akcióról meg annyit hogy a "Tuskóba" láttam fa vasutat meg fa mozdonyt és 3600.ft volt kiírva. Gondoltam majd karácsonyra megveszem, úgyis leakciózzák. Igen le volt árazva ugyanaz a cucc 8300.-ft-ról 5400-ra. Hát nem várom meg a legközelebbi leárazást.


----------



## dorka7100 (2010 November 10)

Üdv Szekszárdról!


----------



## csend (2010 November 10)

türelem


----------



## dorka7100 (2010 November 10)

Elég lehangoló, nálunk most szakad az eső!


----------



## dorka7100 (2010 November 10)

Dolgozni sincs kedvem.


----------



## dorka7100 (2010 November 10)

Így megpróbálom összeszedni a 20 hozzászólást.


----------



## sudyzsu (2010 November 10)

*üdv*

Üdv,
Zsuzsi vagyok Ürömről.


----------



## dorka7100 (2010 November 10)

Előre is bocsi a sületlenségekért.


----------



## dorka7100 (2010 November 10)

Köszi Melitta!


----------



## sudyzsu (2010 November 10)

*üdv2*

Hangoskönyveket szeretnék letölteni a nagymamámnak, mert teljesen elvesztette a látását, és nagyon szeretett olvasni.


----------



## dorka7100 (2010 November 10)

Jó ez a jelenléti ív!


----------



## sudyzsu (2010 November 10)

*üdv3*

De találtam szuper meséket is, amiket gyermek koromban hallgattam, és már nem lehet hozzájuk jutni.


----------



## csend (2010 November 10)

haladunk haladunk


----------



## sudyzsu (2010 November 10)

*üdv4*

És ha már itt tartok, van egy-két film is, amit még nem láttam...


----------



## sudyzsu (2010 November 10)

*üdv5*

A fiamnak pedig szeretnék angol nyelvű hangoskönyveket keresni, mert nemsokára nyelvvizsgázik.


----------



## dorka7100 (2010 November 10)

sudyzsu írta:


> Hangoskönyveket szeretnék letölteni a nagymamámnak, mert teljesen elvesztette a látását, és nagyon szeretett olvasni.


 
Tudok egy jó oldalt, ahol vannak ilyenek, csak nem tudom mit szeret olvasni, és beidézhetem- e valahogy az oltalt úgy, hogy tudd mit keress, de mégse idézzek be linket.


----------



## Melkor24 (2010 November 10)

Jelen!


----------



## Melkor24 (2010 November 10)

Mi újság?


----------



## Melkor24 (2010 November 10)

Hahó!


----------



## Melkor24 (2010 November 10)

Van itt valaki?


----------



## Melkor24 (2010 November 10)

Valaki?


----------



## dorka7100 (2010 November 10)

Állandóan csörög a telefon, úgy nem lehet írni. :I


----------



## Melkor24 (2010 November 10)

Vicces ez a helyzet.


----------



## Melkor24 (2010 November 10)

De vajon miért van ez?


----------



## dorka7100 (2010 November 10)

Na végre leráztam mindenkit!


----------



## Melkor24 (2010 November 10)

Pazaroljuk az időnket.


----------



## dorka7100 (2010 November 10)

Lassan meg lessz a húsz hozzászólásom!


----------



## Melkor24 (2010 November 10)

Bizony, az időnket.


----------



## dorka7100 (2010 November 10)

Nem hittem, hogy ilyen egyszerű!


----------



## Melkor24 (2010 November 10)

Ami drága.


----------



## Melkor24 (2010 November 10)

Mivel hogy pénz.


----------



## kreszb (2010 November 10)

Én Dóri vagyok és mp3 alapokat keresek...........


----------



## dorka7100 (2010 November 10)

Ti is a min. 20 hozzászólásra gyúrtok?


----------



## kreszb (2010 November 10)

Tudom ne itt keressem.....


----------



## Melkor24 (2010 November 10)

Tudjátok mi drága még?


----------



## dorka7100 (2010 November 10)

Annyi jó könyv és más egyéb van itt fent, amit máshonnan nem lehet leszedni.


----------



## dorka7100 (2010 November 10)

Van egy könyv amit már hónapok óta keresek.


----------



## kreszb (2010 November 10)

most már csak 3 üzi kell és talán le is tudok tölteni


----------



## dorka7100 (2010 November 10)

És végre rátaláltam ezen a weblapon.


----------



## dorka7100 (2010 November 10)

Csak a 20 hozzászólás kellett és 2 nap és elolvashatom.


----------



## dorka7100 (2010 November 10)

Megvan a 20 hozzászólás. Hurrá.
Mégegyszer köszi Melitta!!!


----------



## Yubiri (2010 November 10)

Sziasztok!









kiss



:twisted:



huhaa



lalaalaaalaa

ll

Haaahaa

É

ohooooo

:l

paraaraa pappam

lalallaaa

urooooommmm

:k


----------



## Melkor24 (2010 November 10)

Az élet.


----------



## nar_ancs (2010 November 10)

*Üdvözlés*

Sziasztok!
Még új vagyok itt és csak szerettem volna beköszönni.
nar_ancs


----------



## Melkor24 (2010 November 10)

Üdv!


----------



## csend (2010 November 10)

hideg van


----------



## Melkor24 (2010 November 10)

Zsír, egyre többen vagyunk!


----------



## csend (2010 November 10)

már 11


----------



## nar_ancs (2010 November 10)

Hát ugye kell a 20 hozzászólás


----------



## csend (2010 November 10)

sziasztok megint


----------



## nar_ancs (2010 November 10)

még 1 pár


----------



## nar_ancs (2010 November 10)

pontosabban 17


----------



## Melkor24 (2010 November 10)

A fene se akar 2 napot várni...


----------



## csend (2010 November 10)

13 szerencsés szám?


----------



## nar_ancs (2010 November 10)

16


----------



## nar_ancs (2010 November 10)

16


----------



## admiral (2010 November 10)

1


----------



## csend (2010 November 10)

14 jobb


----------



## admiral (2010 November 10)

2


----------



## admiral (2010 November 10)

3


----------



## admiral (2010 November 10)

4


----------



## admiral (2010 November 10)

5


----------



## nar_ancs (2010 November 10)

*14*

14


----------



## csend (2010 November 10)

mennem kellene a dolgomra


----------



## Melkor24 (2010 November 10)

http://filmbuzi.hu/categories/hetibemutatok/


----------



## admiral (2010 November 10)

6


----------



## nar_ancs (2010 November 10)

*13*

13


----------



## Melkor24 (2010 November 10)

Én már nem is számolom...


----------



## kreszb (2010 November 10)

muhaha. olyanokat olvasok amit még sose hallottam


----------



## admiral (2010 November 10)

7


----------



## nar_ancs (2010 November 10)

*12*

12


----------



## csend (2010 November 10)

16


----------



## Melkor24 (2010 November 10)

lol


----------



## admiral (2010 November 10)

01


----------



## nar_ancs (2010 November 10)

*11*

11


----------



## admiral (2010 November 10)

9


----------



## Melkor24 (2010 November 10)

csak azt nem értem, miért adják meg ezt a fórumot ahelyett,. h simán engednének mindent


----------



## nar_ancs (2010 November 10)

*10*

10


----------



## admiral (2010 November 10)

10


----------



## csend (2010 November 10)

17


----------



## admiral (2010 November 10)

11


----------



## Melkor24 (2010 November 10)

roflmao


----------



## csend (2010 November 10)

18


----------



## nar_ancs (2010 November 10)

*9*

9


----------



## admiral (2010 November 10)

12


----------



## admiral (2010 November 10)

13


----------



## nar_ancs (2010 November 10)




----------



## csend (2010 November 10)

na még kettő


----------



## nar_ancs (2010 November 10)

*7*

7:444:


----------



## csend (2010 November 10)

végre megvan


----------



## admiral (2010 November 10)

14


----------



## nar_ancs (2010 November 10)

6


----------



## nar_ancs (2010 November 10)

5


----------



## Melkor24 (2010 November 10)

9gag


----------



## nar_ancs (2010 November 10)

4


----------



## Melkor24 (2010 November 10)

failblog


----------



## Melkor24 (2010 November 10)

facebookfails


----------



## admiral (2010 November 10)

15


----------



## nar_ancs (2010 November 10)




----------



## admiral (2010 November 10)

16


----------



## nar_ancs (2010 November 10)

2


----------



## admiral (2010 November 10)

17


----------



## nar_ancs (2010 November 10)

Uccsó!


----------



## admiral (2010 November 10)

18


----------



## Melkor24 (2010 November 10)

réparetekmogyoró


----------



## admiral (2010 November 10)

19


----------



## admiral (2010 November 10)

20


----------



## Melkor24 (2010 November 10)

Blablabla


----------



## Melkor24 (2010 November 10)

Nagy bánata van a menyasszonynak


----------



## Melkor24 (2010 November 10)

Sajnálja a régi szeretőjét.


----------



## ardom (2010 November 10)

Sziasztok


----------



## ardom (2010 November 10)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


 Sziasztok


----------



## ardom (2010 November 10)

Szeretném megkérdezni, hogy kell összegyűjteni 20 hozzászólást?


----------



## ardom (2010 November 10)

Bármit beírhatok és az is számít?


----------



## ardom (2010 November 10)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


 Szeretném megtudni mi számít bele a 20 hozzászólásba? Köszönöm


----------



## ardom (2010 November 10)

Elég csak , ha annyit írok sziasztok, vagy egy konkrét témában kell hozzászólást gyújteni?


----------



## ardom (2010 November 10)

sziasztok valaki válszoljon kérlek, aki tud segíteni


----------



## TMaya (2010 November 10)

*Jelenléti ív*

:grin:


Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


----------



## TMaya (2010 November 10)

Sziasztok! Remélem így kell gyűjteni a hozzászólásokat!!!


----------



## ardom (2010 November 10)

sziasztok


----------



## TMaya (2010 November 10)

ardom írta:


> Szeretném megkérdezni, hogy kell összegyűjteni 20 hozzászólást?


Help


----------



## ardom (2010 November 10)

én is új vagyok


----------



## ardom (2010 November 10)

és elég bénán használok még mindent


----------



## ardom (2010 November 10)

nekem sajnos nem csak hozzászólás kell


----------



## ardom (2010 November 10)

hanem még a 48 óra türelmi idő


----------



## ardom (2010 November 10)

pedig szívesen használnám már


----------



## ardom (2010 November 10)

mert nagyon sok érdekes dolgok meg szeretnék nézni


----------



## ardom (2010 November 10)

örülök, hogy rátaláltam erre az oldalra


----------



## ardom (2010 November 10)

de kitartást kell magamban parancsolni


----------



## ardom (2010 November 10)

mást úgysem tehetek


----------



## ardom (2010 November 10)

a két nap az két nap akárhogy is nézem


----------



## ardom (2010 November 10)

mindenkinek szép napot


----------



## ardom (2010 November 10)

vagy jó éjszakát kívánok


----------



## ardom (2010 November 10)

sziasztok


----------



## ardom (2010 November 10)

hello


----------



## S.Andrea (2010 November 10)

Köszönöm


----------



## cs.eri (2010 November 10)

Melitta írta:


> 1, jelen


----------



## TMaya (2010 November 10)

zoldfold írta:


> köszönöm! fel fogom használni!


----------



## TMaya (2010 November 10)

s.andrea írta:


> köszönöm


 :d


----------



## TMaya (2010 November 10)

tmaya írta:


> help


jó


----------



## TMaya (2010 November 10)

TMaya írta:


> jó


Na így már jó


----------



## TMaya (2010 November 10)

tmaya írta:


> na így már jó


8


----------



## TMaya (2010 November 10)

tmaya írta:


> 8


9


----------



## haborgo1975 (2010 November 10)

*teszt*

1


----------



## TMaya (2010 November 10)

TMaya írta:


> 9


\\m/


----------



## haborgo1975 (2010 November 10)

2


----------



## TMaya (2010 November 10)

tmaya írta:


> \\m/


11


----------



## haborgo1975 (2010 November 10)

3


----------



## haborgo1975 (2010 November 10)

4


----------



## TMaya (2010 November 10)

tmaya írta:


> 11


12


----------



## arci87 (2010 November 10)

arci is jelen van


----------



## TMaya (2010 November 10)

tmaya írta:


> 12


13


----------



## TMaya (2010 November 10)

TMaya írta:


> 13


már 14


----------



## TMaya (2010 November 10)

tmaya írta:


> már 14


16


----------



## TMaya (2010 November 10)

TMaya írta:


> 16


kimaradt 15


----------



## TMaya (2010 November 10)

tmaya írta:


> kimaradt 15


17


----------



## TMaya (2010 November 10)

tmaya írta:


> 17


18


----------



## TMaya (2010 November 10)

TMaya írta:


> 18


19


----------



## TMaya (2010 November 10)

tmaya írta:


> 19


20:11:


----------



## haborgo1975 (2010 November 10)

5


----------



## TMaya (2010 November 10)

TMaya írta:


> 20:11:


meg van!!!!


----------



## haborgo1975 (2010 November 10)

6


----------



## p80petra (2010 November 10)

**

Sziasztok!


----------



## sudyzsu (2010 November 10)

dorka7100 írta:


> Tudok egy jó oldalt, ahol vannak ilyenek, csak nem tudom mit szeret olvasni, és beidézhetem- e valahogy az oltalt úgy, hogy tudd mit keress, de mégse idézzek be linket.


Kár, pedig nagyon érdekelne... máshogy nem lehet?


----------



## haborgo1975 (2010 November 10)

7


----------



## haborgo1975 (2010 November 10)

8


----------



## MissDitta007 (2010 November 10)

Sziasztok!


----------



## MissDitta007 (2010 November 10)

Én is...


----------



## MissDitta007 (2010 November 10)

20


----------



## MissDitta007 (2010 November 10)

...hozzászólás...


----------



## MissDitta007 (2010 November 10)

... miatt...


----------



## MissDitta007 (2010 November 10)

... vagyok...


----------



## MissDitta007 (2010 November 10)

...most...


----------



## MissDitta007 (2010 November 10)

... itt..


----------



## MissDitta007 (2010 November 10)

:d


----------



## MissDitta007 (2010 November 10)

..de...


----------



## MissDitta007 (2010 November 10)

...még...


----------



## Fityiszke (2010 November 10)

*küzdelem*

26


----------



## Fityiszke (2010 November 10)

*Talán*

28


----------



## Fityiszke (2010 November 10)

_29_


----------



## MissDitta007 (2010 November 10)

..kell..


----------



## MissDitta007 (2010 November 10)

8


----------



## MissDitta007 (2010 November 10)

hozzászólás


----------



## MissDitta007 (2010 November 10)

már


----------



## MissDitta007 (2010 November 10)

csak


----------



## brigit11215 (2010 November 10)

ugyis esedekes a hajvagas, koszi


----------



## MissDitta007 (2010 November 10)

3


----------



## MissDitta007 (2010 November 10)

és


----------



## MissDitta007 (2010 November 10)

már


----------



## MissDitta007 (2010 November 10)

kész


----------



## Hab (2010 November 10)

itt


----------



## Guenhwyvar (2010 November 10)

gyorsan összeszedem a 20 hozzászólást.


----------



## Guenhwyvar (2010 November 10)

gyorsan összeszedem a 19 hozzászólást.


----------



## Guenhwyvar (2010 November 10)

gyorsan összeszedem a 18 hozzászólást.


----------



## Guenhwyvar (2010 November 10)

gyorsan összeszedem a x-1 hozzászólást.


----------



## Hab (2010 November 10)

Szabó Erika


----------



## Guenhwyvar (2010 November 10)

gyorsan összeszedem a x-1 hozzászólást.


----------



## josephin (2010 November 10)

Szép napot mindenkinek!


----------



## Mangopapi (2010 November 10)

Sziasztok !


----------



## Guenhwyvar (2010 November 10)

gyorsan összeszedem a x-1 hozzászólást.


----------



## teby (2010 November 10)

Hello


----------



## Talina79 (2010 November 10)

1 :d


----------



## Talina79 (2010 November 10)

2


----------



## teby (2010 November 10)

jó


----------



## Talina79 (2010 November 10)

3


----------



## teby (2010 November 10)

az


----------



## Talina79 (2010 November 10)

4


----------



## Guenhwyvar (2010 November 10)

gyorsan összeszedem a x-1 hozzászólást.  1


----------



## Talina79 (2010 November 10)

5


----------



## teby (2010 November 10)

oldal


----------



## Guenhwyvar (2010 November 10)

gyorsan összeszedem a x-1 hozzászólást.  3


----------



## Talina79 (2010 November 10)

6


----------



## teby (2010 November 10)

5


----------



## Guenhwyvar (2010 November 10)

gyorsan összeszedem a x-1 hozzászólást.  2


----------



## Talina79 (2010 November 10)

7


----------



## Talina79 (2010 November 10)

8


----------



## teby (2010 November 10)

6


----------



## Guenhwyvar (2010 November 10)

gyorsan összeszedem a x-1 hozzászólást.  4


----------



## Talina79 (2010 November 10)

9


----------



## teby (2010 November 10)

7


----------



## teby (2010 November 10)

8


----------



## Guenhwyvar (2010 November 10)

gyorsan összeszedem a x-1 hozzászólást.  5


----------



## teby (2010 November 10)

9


----------



## Guenhwyvar (2010 November 10)

gyorsan összeszedem a x-1 hozzászólást.  6


----------



## teby (2010 November 10)

10


----------



## Guenhwyvar (2010 November 10)

gyorsan összeszedem a x-1 hozzászólást.  7


----------



## teby (2010 November 10)

11


----------



## teby (2010 November 10)

12


----------



## Guenhwyvar (2010 November 10)

gyorsan összeszedem a x-1 hozzászólást.  8


----------



## teby (2010 November 10)

13


----------



## Guenhwyvar (2010 November 10)

gyorsan összeszedem a x-1 hozzászólást.  10


----------



## teby (2010 November 10)

14


----------



## Guenhwyvar (2010 November 10)

gyorsan összeszedem a x-1 hozzászólást.  9


----------



## teby (2010 November 10)

15


----------



## Guenhwyvar (2010 November 10)

gyorsan összeszedem a x-1 hozzászólást.  12


----------



## teby (2010 November 10)

16


----------



## Talina79 (2010 November 10)

10


----------



## teby (2010 November 10)

17


----------



## Guenhwyvar (2010 November 10)

gyorsan összeszedem a x-1 hozzászólást.  nem tom, sokadik


----------



## Talina79 (2010 November 10)

11


----------



## teby (2010 November 10)

18


----------



## Talina79 (2010 November 10)

12


----------



## teby (2010 November 10)

19


----------



## Talina79 (2010 November 10)

13


----------



## teby (2010 November 10)

20


----------



## Guenhwyvar (2010 November 10)

gyorsan összeszedem a x-1 hozzászólást.  11


----------



## Talina79 (2010 November 10)

14


----------



## Guenhwyvar (2010 November 10)

gyorsan összeszedem a x-1 hozzászólást.  14


----------



## Talina79 (2010 November 10)

15


----------



## Talina79 (2010 November 10)

16


----------



## Talina79 (2010 November 10)

17


----------



## Guenhwyvar (2010 November 10)

gyorsan összeszedem a x-1 hozzászólást.  19


----------



## Talina79 (2010 November 10)

18


----------



## Guenhwyvar (2010 November 10)

na elvileg ez már a 20.


----------



## Talina79 (2010 November 10)

19


----------



## Talina79 (2010 November 10)

20 További szép napot mindenkinek!


----------



## teby (2010 November 10)

21


----------



## cillancs (2010 November 10)

*szia*

szia Melitta, 
milyen vidám vagy a képen!
üdv: cillancs


----------



## Varzsu100 (2010 November 10)

1-szer


----------



## Varzsu100 (2010 November 10)

2-szer


----------



## Varzsu100 (2010 November 10)

3-szor


----------



## Varzsu100 (2010 November 10)

4-szer


----------



## Varzsu100 (2010 November 10)

5-ször


----------



## tham (2010 November 10)

pff


----------



## tham (2010 November 10)




----------



## tham (2010 November 10)

Ez naon ott van !


----------



## tham (2010 November 10)

ajj.... :S


----------



## Varzsu100 (2010 November 10)

6-szor


----------



## Varzsu100 (2010 November 10)

7-szer


----------



## Varzsu100 (2010 November 10)

8-szor


----------



## Varzsu100 (2010 November 10)

9-szer


----------



## Varzsu100 (2010 November 10)

10-szer


----------



## Varzsu100 (2010 November 10)

11-szer


----------



## Varzsu100 (2010 November 10)

12-szer


----------



## Varzsu100 (2010 November 10)

13-szor


----------



## Varzsu100 (2010 November 10)

14-szer


----------



## Varzsu100 (2010 November 10)

15-ször


----------



## Varzsu100 (2010 November 10)

16-szor


----------



## Varzsu100 (2010 November 10)

17-szer


----------



## Varzsu100 (2010 November 10)

18-szor


----------



## Varzsu100 (2010 November 10)

19-szer


----------



## Varzsu100 (2010 November 10)

20-szor


----------



## Andorka01 (2010 November 10)

Jelen.


----------



## Krissy0906 (2010 November 10)

1. Sziasztok!


----------



## Krissy0906 (2010 November 10)

2


----------



## Krissy0906 (2010 November 10)

3


----------



## Krissy0906 (2010 November 10)

4


----------



## Krissy0906 (2010 November 10)

5


----------



## Krissy0906 (2010 November 10)

6


----------



## Krissy0906 (2010 November 10)

7


----------



## Krissy0906 (2010 November 10)

8


----------



## Krissy0906 (2010 November 10)

9


----------



## Krissy0906 (2010 November 10)

10


----------



## Krissy0906 (2010 November 10)

11


----------



## Krissy0906 (2010 November 10)

12


----------



## Krissy0906 (2010 November 10)

13


----------



## Krissy0906 (2010 November 10)

14


----------



## Krissy0906 (2010 November 10)

15


----------



## Krissy0906 (2010 November 10)

16


----------



## Krissy0906 (2010 November 10)

17


----------



## Krissy0906 (2010 November 10)

18


----------



## Krissy0906 (2010 November 10)

19


----------



## Krissy0906 (2010 November 10)

20


----------



## macakala (2010 November 10)

köszike ez rendes volt


----------



## macakala (2010 November 10)

*köszike*

Lehet hogy moct nincs szókincsem.


----------



## Branti (2010 November 10)

Hali!
Én őszinte leszek!
Szükségem van a Sonnie - Tündérlány című számára... Másnak szeretnék vele segíteni...


----------



## Branti (2010 November 10)

A haverom zenél és át szeretné dolgozni a számot egy saját szöveggel...


----------



## macakala (2010 November 10)

köszönömkiss

sajnálom:sad:

sajnálom

nem örültem

sajnálom 1

hát ez baj

nem reméltem volna

hát igy alakult

örülök neki

csak igy tovább

remek

igy a jó

ez a jó


----------



## Branti (2010 November 10)

Koltai Melody néven fut, még nem nagyon ismert...


----------



## macakala (2010 November 10)

gratulálok


----------



## Branti (2010 November 10)

Akit érdekel, szívesen beszúrok egy internet címet...


----------



## macakala (2010 November 10)

sajnálom


----------



## osziszandi (2010 November 10)




----------



## namereka (2010 November 10)

kezdem gyűjteni a 20 hozzászólást


----------



## macakala (2010 November 10)

garu


----------



## osziszandi (2010 November 10)




----------



## namereka (2010 November 10)

2


----------



## osziszandi (2010 November 10)

Én is azt csinálom


----------



## macakala (2010 November 10)

kár


----------



## Branti (2010 November 10)

Tessék: http://www.koltaimelodybulik.mlap.hu
Böngésszétek ezerrel!


----------



## osziszandi (2010 November 10)

3


----------



## namereka (2010 November 10)

3


----------



## osziszandi (2010 November 10)

Ahhhhhhhhh ezek a másodpercek..............


----------



## namereka (2010 November 10)

4


----------



## osziszandi (2010 November 10)

,nlhk


----------



## namereka (2010 November 10)

5


----------



## osziszandi (2010 November 10)

jhfhjfkf


----------



## namereka (2010 November 10)

6


----------



## osziszandi (2010 November 10)

kzjg,gkuurufjhfkhfirv


----------



## namereka (2010 November 10)

7, milyen lassan telnek ezek a másodpercek


----------



## osziszandi (2010 November 10)

)))))))))))))


----------



## namereka (2010 November 10)




----------



## Branti (2010 November 10)

Én már elkezdtem!


----------



## namereka (2010 November 10)




----------



## osziszandi (2010 November 10)

))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## Branti (2010 November 10)

Egészségedre!


----------



## namereka (2010 November 10)




----------



## namereka (2010 November 10)




----------



## osziszandi (2010 November 10)

jhg,b,gl,gv,mb -.


----------



## osziszandi (2010 November 10)

llllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## namereka (2010 November 10)




----------



## macakala (2010 November 10)

*tankönyv*

nekem is nehéz


----------



## namereka (2010 November 10)

:d


----------



## osziszandi (2010 November 10)

)))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## namereka (2010 November 10)

:4:


----------



## osziszandi (2010 November 10)

yyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## Branti (2010 November 10)

Képet is lehet beszúrni, látom...
Linket, egyéb objektumokat...
Faja az oldal...  Tutkó!


----------



## namereka (2010 November 10)

:``:


----------



## osziszandi (2010 November 10)

pppppppppppppppppppppppppp


----------



## namereka (2010 November 10)

kiss


----------



## osziszandi (2010 November 10)

vuhuhuhuhuhu


----------



## namereka (2010 November 10)

:34:


----------



## osziszandi (2010 November 10)




----------



## namereka (2010 November 10)

:9:


----------



## macakala (2010 November 10)

köszike


----------



## osziszandi (2010 November 10)

:k:k:k:k:k:k:k:k


----------



## namereka (2010 November 10)

:lol:


----------



## macakala (2010 November 10)

remek


----------



## osziszandi (2010 November 10)

:nnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## namereka (2010 November 10)

és az utolsó


----------



## Branti (2010 November 10)

Eléggé csúnyán köhögsz Te is, hogy meglegyen a minimum hozzászólásod! [szétvert]


----------



## osziszandi (2010 November 10)

pppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppp


----------



## tudi (2010 November 10)

"tudi" jelen!


----------



## Branti (2010 November 10)

Tök jó ez a smiley!


----------



## osziszandi (2010 November 10)

))))))))))))))))


----------



## macakala (2010 November 10)

szerintem egészséges


----------



## Branti (2010 November 10)

Branti is!


----------



## macakala (2010 November 10)

azért húst is kell enni


----------



## Branti (2010 November 10)

Mekkora mosoly!


----------



## macakala (2010 November 10)

igy van


----------



## Branti (2010 November 10)

Pamparararam-pam-pam! Unatkozom!


----------



## Branti (2010 November 10)

Küldtem üzenetet a Hawernak, de még nem jött át!


----------



## macakala (2010 November 10)

igy is jó


----------



## Branti (2010 November 10)

Remélem lassan azért érkezik...


----------



## Branti (2010 November 10)

Johnny Walker van, no meg vodka is...


----------



## macakala (2010 November 10)

zöldség gyümölcs


----------



## Branti (2010 November 10)

Kalinka... 40%-os tömör élvezet!


----------



## macakala (2010 November 10)

Kell rendszeresen méregteleniteni.


----------



## macakala (2010 November 10)

ügyesen csináltad


----------



## Branti (2010 November 10)

Ki milyen zenét kedvel???


----------



## macakala (2010 November 10)

remek


----------



## Branti (2010 November 10)

Nekem a mai discók jönnek be, amik letépik az ember fejét! )


----------



## macakala (2010 November 10)

hal a legegészségesebb


----------



## Branti (2010 November 10)

Van is egy aranyos kis Trabim, amiben huppoghat!


----------



## macakala (2010 November 10)

elöétel,főétel ,desszert


----------



## Branti (2010 November 10)

A hifi = 2x600W mélynyomó + 1200W erősítő... És még egyben van!
http://www.carstyling.hu/car_shower.php?id=15634 ----> Ez a Trabim linkje!


----------



## macakala (2010 November 10)

gratulálok


----------



## macakala (2010 November 10)

köszike


----------



## Branti (2010 November 10)

No, most miért nem enged a rendszer letölteni???


----------



## tako04 (2010 November 10)

Újra itt.


----------



## tako04 (2010 November 10)

Végre itthon.


----------



## tako04 (2010 November 10)

:d


----------



## tako04 (2010 November 10)

Remélem gyorsan összejön a 20 üzenet.


----------



## tako04 (2010 November 10)

már csak 13 kell


----------



## tako04 (2010 November 10)

sőt, már csak 12


----------



## tako04 (2010 November 10)

11


----------



## tako04 (2010 November 10)

10


----------



## tako04 (2010 November 10)

9


----------



## tako04 (2010 November 10)

8


----------



## tako04 (2010 November 10)

hát, így tényleg gyorsan meglesz


----------



## tako04 (2010 November 10)

már csak 6


----------



## tako04 (2010 November 10)

5


----------



## tako04 (2010 November 10)

4


----------



## tako04 (2010 November 10)

3


----------



## tako04 (2010 November 10)

még kettő


----------



## tako04 (2010 November 10)

és az utolsó


----------



## tako04 (2010 November 10)

és egy ráadás


----------



## szazados (2010 November 10)

*20*

Köszönet


----------



## szazados (2010 November 10)

19


----------



## szazados (2010 November 10)

18


----------



## szazados (2010 November 10)

17 év alatt sem tudtam feledni...


----------



## szazados (2010 November 10)

16 katicabogár kinek meg van mind a 7 pettye


----------



## szazados (2010 November 10)

15 a kedvenc számom :S


----------



## szazados (2010 November 10)

14-es házszám alatt éltem évekig


----------



## szazados (2010 November 10)

13-as szerintem egy szerencsés szám :X


----------



## szazados (2010 November 10)

12-én született a hugom


----------



## szazados (2010 November 10)

11 egyre megy


----------



## szazados (2010 November 10)

10 kismalac, kisravasz


----------



## szazados (2010 November 10)

9 kiskredenc.....


----------



## szazados (2010 November 10)

8 remeg a polc


----------



## szazados (2010 November 10)

7 ennyi elég


----------



## szazados (2010 November 10)

6 hasad a pad ?


----------



## szazados (2010 November 10)

5 kis ködmönc


----------



## szazados (2010 November 10)

4 mindig boldog légy!!!!!


----------



## szazados (2010 November 10)

3 keresem a párom...


----------



## szazados (2010 November 10)

2 otthon maradt az ernyő


----------



## szazados (2010 November 10)

1 mindent nyer


----------



## szazados (2010 November 10)

Itt a vége, fuss el véle


----------



## santosic (2010 November 10)

nekem nem tudom mennyi


----------



## santosic (2010 November 10)

még 5kell


----------



## santosic (2010 November 10)

már csak 4


----------



## santosic (2010 November 10)

3


----------



## santosic (2010 November 10)

2


----------



## santosic (2010 November 10)

1


----------



## Bubucka1 (2010 November 10)

*Üdv!*



Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


üdv!


----------



## Bubucka1 (2010 November 10)

*Üdv!*

2


----------



## Bubucka1 (2010 November 10)

*Üdv!*

3


----------



## Bubucka1 (2010 November 10)

*Üdv!*

4


----------



## Bubucka1 (2010 November 10)

*Üdv!*

5


----------



## Bubucka1 (2010 November 10)

*Üdv!*

6


----------



## Bubucka1 (2010 November 10)

*Üdv!*

7


----------



## Bubucka1 (2010 November 10)

*Üdv!*

8


----------



## Bubucka1 (2010 November 10)

*Üdv!*

9


----------



## Bubucka1 (2010 November 10)

*Üdv!*

10


----------



## Bubucka1 (2010 November 10)

*Üdv!*

11


----------



## Bubucka1 (2010 November 10)

*Üdv!*

12


----------



## Bubucka1 (2010 November 10)

*Üdv!*

13


----------



## evavica (2010 November 10)

Üdv. Kőszegről!!


----------



## evavica (2010 November 10)

Szép estét!


----------



## evavica (2010 November 10)

Helló!!


----------



## evavica (2010 November 10)

Üdv: Kőszegről!


----------



## evavica (2010 November 10)

Szép estét!!!!


----------



## evavica (2010 November 10)

Üdv: Éva


----------



## evavica (2010 November 10)

Helló! Szép estét!


----------



## evavica (2010 November 10)

Helló ! Szép estét!


----------



## evavica (2010 November 10)

12


----------



## evavica (2010 November 10)

11


----------



## evavica (2010 November 10)

10


----------



## lafanori (2010 November 10)

Sziasztok,új vagyok itt


----------



## lafanori (2010 November 10)

Tudja valaki,hogy kell az üzenetbe smiley-t illeszteni?


----------



## lafanori (2010 November 10)

Helló,én is szép estét kívánok!!!


----------



## lafanori (2010 November 10)

http://i811.photobucket.com/albums/zz37/Teresa_Nordheim/Illustrations/butterflywiggles.jpg


----------



## lafanori (2010 November 10)

<a href="http://photobucket.com/images/illustration" target="_blank"><img src="http://i811.photobucket.com/albums/zz37/Teresa_Nordheim/Illustrations/butterflywiggles.jpg" border="0" alt="Butterfly Pictures, Images and Photos"/></a>


----------



## lafanori (2010 November 10)




----------



## lafanori (2010 November 10)

végre sikerült!


----------



## beucika (2010 November 10)

Szép estét!


----------



## beucika (2010 November 10)

Üdvözlet Debrecenből!


----------



## beucika (2010 November 10)

*szia!*



Melitta írta:


> 1, jelen



2 jelen


----------



## beucika (2010 November 10)

*szia!*



Melitta írta:


> 7, sziasztokkiss


----------



## Lilaketo (2010 November 10)

*1*

köszi.


----------



## Lilaketo (2010 November 10)

*2*

köszkösz


----------



## Lilaketo (2010 November 10)

*3*

kkk


----------



## Lilaketo (2010 November 10)

*15*

15


----------



## fjani21 (2010 November 10)

*hali*

hali mindenkinek


----------



## ikerek (2010 November 10)

Sziasztok


----------



## mrr (2010 November 10)

köszönöm a tippet és a segítséget!


----------



## mrr (2010 November 10)

Sünike, sünike 
sétálgat az erdőben
Tüskés hátán falevél,
Megvédi, ha jön a tél.


----------



## Petykos (2010 November 10)

Üdv Mindenkinek!


----------



## TiBiGee (2010 November 10)

*üdv*

Sziasztok!

Nagyon igényes az oldal!!

Tibigee


----------



## mrr (2010 November 10)

Szép estét!


----------



## Csigu64 (2010 November 10)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Kockásfülű nyúl (2010 November 10)




----------



## kgabi79 (2010 November 10)

Köszönöm


----------



## kgabi79 (2010 November 10)

Szisztok


----------



## fuxistvan (2010 November 10)

Szeretettel Üdvözlöm!

Nagyon sok jó hírt hallottam erről az oldalról, ezért felkerestem, jelentkeztem. Valóban igaz. Gratulálok a felelős vezetőnek színvonalas munkájáért!

Üdvözlettel Fux István


----------



## arturoui (2010 November 10)

hello


----------



## older.argo (2010 November 11)

*ok*

legalábbis egy


----------



## older.argo (2010 November 11)

*?*

2


----------



## older.argo (2010 November 11)

*3*

3


----------



## older.argo (2010 November 11)

*4*

4


----------



## older.argo (2010 November 11)

*?*

tényleg, ez minek is kell?


----------



## older.argo (2010 November 11)

*6*

6


----------



## older.argo (2010 November 11)

*7*

7


----------



## older.argo (2010 November 11)

*8*

8


----------



## older.argo (2010 November 11)

*9*

9kiss


----------



## older.argo (2010 November 11)

*10*

10


----------



## older.argo (2010 November 11)

*11*

11:wink:


----------



## older.argo (2010 November 11)

*12*

12


----------



## older.argo (2010 November 11)

*13*

13:11:


----------



## older.argo (2010 November 11)

*14*

14:2:


----------



## older.argo (2010 November 11)

15


----------



## older.argo (2010 November 11)

16


----------



## older.argo (2010 November 11)

*17*

111111111111117


----------



## older.argo (2010 November 11)

18


----------



## older.argo (2010 November 11)

19


----------



## older.argo (2010 November 11)

*20*

:d:..:


----------



## Mohake (2010 November 11)

*Kezd*



Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


 
Hát ez a felület nekem nem egyértelmű


----------



## Mohake (2010 November 11)

A 20 hoozászólás akkor oké, ha olvassa is valaki, s válaszol?


----------



## Mohake (2010 November 11)

001


----------



## Mohake (2010 November 11)

older.argo írta:


> :d:..:


Neked ok a 20?


----------



## Mohake (2010 November 11)

*Szakáll*



fryadam írta:


> Három rendőrt halálra ítélnek. A bíró kihirdeti a végrendet
> - Három végzési lehetőség közül lehet választani. Golyó, kötél, vagy villamosszék.
> Jön az első
> - A villanytól félek, a kötél nem méltó hozzám, én a golyót választom.
> ...


 ok


----------



## Mohake (2010 November 11)

Én sem.


----------



## Mohake (2010 November 11)

No akkor csak rajta.
Micsoda szolgák vagyunk.?


----------



## Mohake (2010 November 11)

Az a baj, nem látszik kikkel chetelek.


----------



## Mohake (2010 November 11)

Meg az Isten


----------



## Mohake (2010 November 11)

Akkor hány petty van összesen?


----------



## Mohake (2010 November 11)

Disznóság, hogy csak a számok. Aki türelmes bejut ide.


----------



## Mohake (2010 November 11)

Éjfél elmúlt?


----------



## Mohake (2010 November 11)

Csak a türelmed van próbára téve. Ezt a választ sem te olvasod el.


----------



## Mohake (2010 November 11)

No ez a felület kissé slampos.


----------



## latinszerelo (2010 November 11)

nagyon jok


----------



## Mohake (2010 November 11)

Merre találhatók az én szövegemre mésok válaszai?


----------



## latinszerelo (2010 November 11)

minden kiraly


----------



## Mohake (2010 November 11)

Talán itt. Ezek szerint mindíg csak én válaszolk magamnak.
A többiek hol vannak?


----------



## latinszerelo (2010 November 11)

a zene mindenutt es mindenek elott


----------



## Mohake (2010 November 11)

NIcsak válaszolgattok.


----------



## Mohake (2010 November 11)

Szereted a zenét?


----------



## latinszerelo (2010 November 11)

ejfel utan


----------



## Mohake (2010 November 11)

Nos ez lesz a 19-. üzenetem.


----------



## latinszerelo (2010 November 11)

a zene fiatalit es megnyugtat


----------



## latinszerelo (2010 November 11)

sose band kesobb meg amit mar egyszer kimondtal


----------



## Mohake (2010 November 11)

Szóval, ezennel belépek a 20-asok közé.
Jó lenne tudni a bill kombinációkat, amik a smájlikat adják
kiss
kis


----------



## latinszerelo (2010 November 11)

az elet akkor szep ha zajlik


----------



## latinszerelo (2010 November 11)

orulj a manak es nefelj a holnaptol


----------



## Mohake (2010 November 11)

Miért nem indíthatok új témákat?
Mégis volt értelme a 20 dumcsinak. Látom vagytok.


----------



## latinszerelo (2010 November 11)

ki koran kel aranyat sose lel.


----------



## latinszerelo (2010 November 11)

szeress masokat..


----------



## cs.eri (2010 November 11)

udv.


----------



## cs.eri (2010 November 11)

1


----------



## cs.eri (2010 November 11)

2


----------



## cs.eri (2010 November 11)

3


----------



## cs.eri (2010 November 11)

4


----------



## cs.eri (2010 November 11)

5


----------



## cs.eri (2010 November 11)

6


----------



## cs.eri (2010 November 11)

7


----------



## cs.eri (2010 November 11)

8


----------



## cs.eri (2010 November 11)

9


----------



## cs.eri (2010 November 11)

10


----------



## cs.eri (2010 November 11)

11


----------



## cs.eri (2010 November 11)

12


----------



## cs.eri (2010 November 11)

13


----------



## cs.eri (2010 November 11)

14


----------



## cs.eri (2010 November 11)

15


----------



## cs.eri (2010 November 11)

16


----------



## cs.eri (2010 November 11)

17


----------



## cs.eri (2010 November 11)

18


----------



## cs.eri (2010 November 11)

19


----------



## cs.eri (2010 November 11)

20


----------



## Alt (2010 November 11)

21


----------



## Alt (2010 November 11)

22


----------



## Alt (2010 November 11)

23


----------



## Alt (2010 November 11)

24


----------



## S.Andrea (2010 November 11)

Csak


----------



## S.Andrea (2010 November 11)

csak


----------



## S.Andrea (2010 November 11)

csak2


----------



## S.Andrea (2010 November 11)

csak3


----------



## S.Andrea (2010 November 11)

csak4


----------



## S.Andrea (2010 November 11)

csak5


----------



## S.Andrea (2010 November 11)

....


----------



## S.Andrea (2010 November 11)

...


----------



## S.Andrea (2010 November 11)

10


----------



## S.Andrea (2010 November 11)

11


----------



## S.Andrea (2010 November 11)

12


----------



## S.Andrea (2010 November 11)

13


----------



## S.Andrea (2010 November 11)

14


----------



## S.Andrea (2010 November 11)

15


----------



## S.Andrea (2010 November 11)

16


----------



## S.Andrea (2010 November 11)

17


----------



## S.Andrea (2010 November 11)

18


----------



## S.Andrea (2010 November 11)

19


----------



## S.Andrea (2010 November 11)

20


----------



## wbalage (2010 November 11)

*a címe az ami a tartalma: semmi*

hahóóó hajóóóóó


----------



## soska87 (2010 November 11)

A


----------



## soska87 (2010 November 11)

Á


----------



## soska87 (2010 November 11)

B


----------



## soska87 (2010 November 11)

C


----------



## soska87 (2010 November 11)

Cs


----------



## soska87 (2010 November 11)

D


----------



## soska87 (2010 November 11)

Dz


----------



## soska87 (2010 November 11)

Dzs


----------



## soska87 (2010 November 11)

E


----------



## soska87 (2010 November 11)

É


----------



## soska87 (2010 November 11)

F


----------



## soska87 (2010 November 11)

G


----------



## soska87 (2010 November 11)

Gy


----------



## soska87 (2010 November 11)

H


----------



## soska87 (2010 November 11)

I


----------



## soska87 (2010 November 11)

Í


----------



## soska87 (2010 November 11)

J


----------



## soska87 (2010 November 11)

K


----------



## soska87 (2010 November 11)

L


----------



## soska87 (2010 November 11)

Ly, M,N,Ny,O,Ó,Ö,Ő,P,Q,R,S,SZ,T,TY,U,Ú,Ü,Ű,V,W,X,Y,Z,20


----------



## joyt (2010 November 11)

hát kéne az a 20 hozzászólás


----------



## joyt (2010 November 11)

f


----------



## joyt (2010 November 11)

g


----------



## joyt (2010 November 11)

hrt


----------



## joyt (2010 November 11)

:9:hh


----------



## joyt (2010 November 11)

rtg:111:


----------



## Domcsi11 (2010 November 11)

Hello!


----------



## joyt (2010 November 11)

ert:kaboom:


----------



## joyt (2010 November 11)

erterg


----------



## Domcsi11 (2010 November 11)

Fotlytatom a verset.


----------



## joyt (2010 November 11)

ertz


----------



## Domcsi11 (2010 November 11)

De lángolhat-e a mindig az a vágy, 
Vagy egyszer kihűl, s kivet a hitvesi ágy?


----------



## joyt (2010 November 11)

rete


----------



## Domcsi11 (2010 November 11)

Egy ember ? egy test.


----------



## joyt (2010 November 11)

zghf


----------



## joyt (2010 November 11)

etwrwe


----------



## Domcsi11 (2010 November 11)

Egy szív ? egy lélek. 
Egy végtelen szerelem lehet az élet?


----------



## joyt (2010 November 11)

wertz


----------



## soska87 (2010 November 11)

Szóval kereken 20nak, vagy már 21nek kell lennie ahhoz, hogy mókázhassak a fórumon?
Mert a regisztrációval nincs gond, de nem igazán engedi még most sem a letöltéseket
Mindegy kivárom.......


----------



## Domcsi11 (2010 November 11)

Vagy csupán hullámzó és szeszélyes érzelem?


----------



## joyt (2010 November 11)

fsdgf:butt:


----------



## joyt (2010 November 11)

sdfgdg


----------



## Domcsi11 (2010 November 11)

Mond meg hát, ha tudod, nagy Isten!


----------



## Domcsi11 (2010 November 11)

De ő, mint mindig, most sem felel.


----------



## Domcsi11 (2010 November 11)

Csak Ámorra mutat, ki céloz és tüzel.


----------



## Domcsi11 (2010 November 11)

S az ember már oly esendő és gyenge,


----------



## Domcsi11 (2010 November 11)

Hogy sorsát tudja jól: vége, vége...


----------



## Domcsi11 (2010 November 11)

Remélem tetszik valakinek! Ha egyáltalán ossze tudjátok rakni!


----------



## Domcsi11 (2010 November 11)

Jé megvan a 20!


----------



## Andorka01 (2010 November 11)

Tetszik.


----------



## Andorka01 (2010 November 11)

Melitta, szuper vagy!


----------



## Elsike (2010 November 11)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Elsike (2010 November 11)

1


----------



## Elsike (2010 November 11)

2


----------



## Elsike (2010 November 11)

3


----------



## Elsike (2010 November 11)

45tsfs


----------



## Hab (2010 November 11)

hiába van meg a 20 még nem megyek vele semmire


----------



## Elsike (2010 November 11)

dfdsfsdf


----------



## Elsike (2010 November 11)

fsdf


----------



## Elsike (2010 November 11)

fsdfsfsfsfsfsdf


----------



## Elsike (2010 November 11)

sohan em leszek túl ezen a 20 hozzászóláson ezt már előre látom...


----------



## Elsike (2010 November 11)

wfs


----------



## Elsike (2010 November 11)

ddfsfdsffdsfdsf


----------



## Elsike (2010 November 11)

mégm idnig nnincs meg és már el is vesztettem a fonalat


----------



## Elsike (2010 November 11)

mikor lesz már meg a 20? valaki biztasson már bár biztos vagyok benne, hogy már sokan átéltétek ezt.


----------



## Elsike (2010 November 11)

egdgdfggdfg


----------



## Elsike (2010 November 11)

fffgfffdfgderert


----------



## Elsike (2010 November 11)

sfs 14


----------



## Elsike (2010 November 11)

15


----------



## Elsike (2010 November 11)

16


----------



## Elsike (2010 November 11)

17


----------



## Elsike (2010 November 11)

18g


----------



## Elsike (2010 November 11)

tizennemtomhány


----------



## Csike66 (2010 November 11)

1


----------



## Csike66 (2010 November 11)

2


----------



## Elsike (2010 November 11)

werew


----------



## Csike66 (2010 November 11)

3


----------



## Csike66 (2010 November 11)

4


----------



## lafanori (2010 November 11)

Sziasztok!!!!!


----------



## Csike66 (2010 November 11)

5


----------



## Csike66 (2010 November 11)

6


----------



## Csike66 (2010 November 11)

7


----------



## Csike66 (2010 November 11)

8


----------



## Csike66 (2010 November 11)

9


----------



## Csike66 (2010 November 11)

10


----------



## Csike66 (2010 November 11)

11


----------



## Csike66 (2010 November 11)

12


----------



## Csike66 (2010 November 11)

13


----------



## Csike66 (2010 November 11)

14


----------



## Csike66 (2010 November 11)

15


----------



## Csike66 (2010 November 11)

16


----------



## Csike66 (2010 November 11)

17


----------



## Csike66 (2010 November 11)

18


----------



## Csike66 (2010 November 11)

19


----------



## Csike66 (2010 November 11)

Hurrááááááááááá!

20


----------



## evvva (2010 November 11)

Sziasztok!Kezdem a 20 hozzászólást.
1 :cry:


----------



## evvva (2010 November 11)

2.


----------



## evvva (2010 November 11)

3. Bocs, ez uncsi, ne is nézzétek!


----------



## evvva (2010 November 11)

4. Mocsári teknős csontos váza:


----------



## evvva (2010 November 11)

5.
vertebrae cervicales


----------



## evvva (2010 November 11)

6.
digiti


----------



## evvva (2010 November 11)

7.
metacarpalia


----------



## evvva (2010 November 11)

8
carpalia


----------



## evvva (2010 November 11)

9.
radius


----------



## evvva (2010 November 11)

10.
ulna


----------



## evvva (2010 November 11)

Kész, ezek szerint már 10-szer hozzászóltam korábban, köszönöm a lehetőséget!


----------



## haluska.arnold (2010 November 11)

Gyűjtöm a hozzászólásokat.


----------



## nexus10 (2010 November 11)

Ég a napmelegtől a kopár szík sarja,


----------



## nexus10 (2010 November 11)

Tikkadt szöcskenyájak legelésznek rajta;


----------



## nexus10 (2010 November 11)

Nincs egy árva fűszál a tors közt kelőben,


----------



## nexus10 (2010 November 11)

Nincs tenyérnyi zöld hely nagy határ mezőben.


----------



## nexus10 (2010 November 11)

Boglyák hűvösében tíz-tizenkét szolga


----------



## nexus10 (2010 November 11)

Hortyog, mintha legjobb rendin menne dolga;


----------



## nexus10 (2010 November 11)

Hej, pedig üresen, vagy félig rakottan,


----------



## nexus10 (2010 November 11)

Nagy szénás szekerek álldogálnak ottan.


----------



## nexus10 (2010 November 11)

Ösztövér kutágas, hórihorgas gémmel


----------



## nexus10 (2010 November 11)

Mélyen néz a kútba s benne vizet kémel:


----------



## nexus10 (2010 November 11)

Óriás szunyognak képzelné valaki,


----------



## nexus10 (2010 November 11)

Mely az öreg földnek vérit most szíja ki.


----------



## nexus10 (2010 November 11)

Válunál az ökrök szomjasan delelnek,


----------



## nexus10 (2010 November 11)

Bőgölyök hadával háborúra kelnek:


----------



## nexus10 (2010 November 11)

De felült Lackó a béresek nyakára,


----------



## nexus10 (2010 November 11)

Nincs, ki vizet merjen hosszu csatornára.


----------



## nexus10 (2010 November 11)

Egy, csak egy legény van talpon a vidéken,


----------



## nexus10 (2010 November 11)

Meddig a szem ellát puszta földön, égen;


----------



## nexus10 (2010 November 11)

Szörnyü vendégoldal reng araszos vállán,


----------



## nexus10 (2010 November 11)

Pedig még legénytoll sem pehelyzik állán.


----------



## Habé (2010 November 11)

sziasztok


----------



## Julika1 (2010 November 11)

Hello!


----------



## Julika1 (2010 November 11)

Ez a masodik.


----------



## Julika1 (2010 November 11)

Legyen a harmadik.


----------



## Julika1 (2010 November 11)

Rahangolodas.


----------



## _Milly_ (2010 November 11)

1


----------



## _Milly_ (2010 November 11)

2


----------



## Julika1 (2010 November 11)

Megertes.


----------



## _Milly_ (2010 November 11)

3


----------



## Julika1 (2010 November 11)

Elemzes.


----------



## _Milly_ (2010 November 11)

4


----------



## _Milly_ (2010 November 11)

5


----------



## Julika1 (2010 November 11)

Racsodalkozas.


----------



## _Milly_ (2010 November 11)

6


----------



## _Milly_ (2010 November 11)

7


----------



## Julika1 (2010 November 11)

Igen, ez ennyire egyszeru!


----------



## _Milly_ (2010 November 11)

8


----------



## _Milly_ (2010 November 11)

9


----------



## Julika1 (2010 November 11)

Es miert is ne?


----------



## _Milly_ (2010 November 11)

10


----------



## _Milly_ (2010 November 11)

11


----------



## Julika1 (2010 November 11)

Misu.


----------



## _Milly_ (2010 November 11)

12


----------



## Julika1 (2010 November 11)

A tettek ideje!


----------



## _Milly_ (2010 November 11)

13


----------



## _Milly_ (2010 November 11)

14


----------



## _Milly_ (2010 November 11)

15


----------



## Julika1 (2010 November 11)

Olyan magatol erthetodo, es konnyu.


----------



## _Milly_ (2010 November 11)

16


----------



## _Milly_ (2010 November 11)

17


----------



## Julika1 (2010 November 11)

A dolgok elrendezodnek.


----------



## _Milly_ (2010 November 11)

18


----------



## Julika1 (2010 November 11)

Minden kisimul.


----------



## _Milly_ (2010 November 11)

19


----------



## Julika1 (2010 November 11)

A nehezsegeknek vege.


----------



## _Milly_ (2010 November 11)

20


----------



## _Milly_ (2010 November 11)

21


----------



## Julika1 (2010 November 11)

Gyonyoru, konnyu, derus elet kovetkezik.


----------



## Julika1 (2010 November 11)

Lilike.


----------



## Julika1 (2010 November 11)

Lea.


----------



## Julika1 (2010 November 11)

Lena.


----------



## Julika1 (2010 November 11)

Liacska.


----------



## művésznő valika (2010 November 11)

szio


----------



## művésznő valika (2010 November 11)

haho


----------



## művésznő valika (2010 November 11)

üdv


----------



## művésznő valika (2010 November 11)

sziasztok


----------



## writa (2010 November 11)

kiss


----------



## művésznő valika (2010 November 11)

sok sok karaoke


----------



## művésznő valika (2010 November 11)

mindíg kell


----------



## writa (2010 November 11)

sziasztok


----------



## művésznő valika (2010 November 11)

haho hűho


----------



## művésznő valika (2010 November 11)

csáó


----------



## művésznő valika (2010 November 11)

itt minden karaoket belehet szerezni?


----------



## művésznő valika (2010 November 11)

remélem


----------



## művésznő valika (2010 November 11)

nagyon bízok benne


----------



## művésznő valika (2010 November 11)

remélem jó minőségüek


----------



## művésznő valika (2010 November 11)

szióka


----------



## művésznő valika (2010 November 11)

jók legyetek


----------



## SueAnne (2010 November 11)

_sziasztok 

kirakok egy dalszöveget, ami gyönyörű és az egyik kedvencem... ^^

"Néhányan azt mondják, a szerelem folyó
Ami megfolytja a gyengéket
Van aki azt mondja, a szerelem borotva
Ami hagyja a lelked elvérezni

...És azt is mondják, a szerelem éhség
Egy égető szükség
De én azt mondom, a szerelem virág
És szerinted csak egy csíra

Az a szív, ami fél a csalódástól
Soha nem tanul meg az esőben táncolni
Az álom, ami az ébredéstől fél,
Soha nem válik valóra
Aki sosem ad
Sosem fog kapni
És a lélek, ami fél a haláltól
Sosem tanul meg élni

Mikor az éjjel túl magányos
És az út is túl hosszú
És úgy érzed, a szerelmet
Csak a szerencsések és erősek kapják
Jusson eszedbe, hogy télen, mélyen a hó alatt
Ott van a csíra
Amiből a nap szerelmével tavasszal
Rózsa válik"
_


----------



## SueAnne (2010 November 11)

még teszek ki...  (kell a 20 hozzászólás :s )

"Veled az ég világosabbá vállik,
a felhők fehérré lesznek festve.
A nap ismét mosolyog,
Egyedül kell helyre állnom.
És, hogy te itt vagy velem,
az életem született újra.

Az idő oly hosszú,
szemed tele bájjal.
A hold neked süt,
A nevetésedet érzem,
ha velem vagy,
az életem születik újra.

És van egy bátor szív,
egy erős lélek,
járni félelem nélkül köreiben,
és az is, 
ha valaki meglepetésként jön ma.
Nem kell félned,
örökké lesz szerelem, ami megvéd!"


----------



## writa (2010 November 11)

örülök hogy itt lehetek Sziasztok


----------



## writa (2010 November 11)

Tetszik az idézet


----------



## SueAnne (2010 November 11)

"Vannak emlékek, melyek könnyekbe burkolóznak
a félelem mellett, hogy ismét szerelmes legyek.
A hangom elveszett, már beszélni sem tudok,
és ha csak meghallak téged,
ha csak rád nézek,
újra elkezdődik a szerelem.
Fény vagy, mely megérintheti ezt a szívet,
nincs más csak te...
Csillagokat gyújtasz bennem...
és bárhová mennél nincs senki más,
aki úgy nézne rám, mint te...
csakis te...
Tudom egy csók többet mond az igazságnál.
Vannak pillanatok, amik megrögződnek, és nem tűnnek el,
Vannak olyan történetek, mint ez is,
melyek varázslatossá válnak
azzal, hogy meghallak téged
azzal, hogy rád nézek
újra elkezdődik a szerelem...
Fény vagy, mely megérintheti ezt a szívet,
nincs más csak te...
Csillagokat gyújtasz bennem...
és bárhová mennél nincs senki más,
aki úgy nézne rám, mint te...
csakis te..."


----------



## writa (2010 November 11)

Mindenkinek szép napot


----------



## SueAnne (2010 November 11)

egy kis változatosság 

*'Annyira jó tud lenni amikor csak fekszetek egymás mellett , idiótán vigyorogva bámuljátok egymást egyetlen szó nélkül ... aztán odahajol ,hogy egy puszit nyomjon az orrodra és azt suttogja:Szeretlek.'*


----------



## SueAnne (2010 November 11)

"Amikor az ember találkozik azzal, akinek közelségétől az első pillanattól kezdve hevesebben kezd verni a szíve, akinek a hangja zeneszó a számára, akiért meg tudna halni, s tőle elválni akár csak egyetlen napra is kín, az az igazi szerelem."  <3


----------



## SueAnne (2010 November 11)

szia writa


----------



## Habé (2010 November 11)

üdv mindenkinek


----------



## SueAnne (2010 November 11)

_*Nem cselezheted ki a sors akaratát azzal, hogy a partvonalon álldogálsz, és alacsony tétre fogadsz az élet versenyén. Vagy beszállsz, és mindent kockára teszel a játékban, vagy teljesen kimaradsz belőle. De ha nem játszol, akkor nem is győzhetsz!  
*_


----------



## SueAnne (2010 November 11)

ha valakit érdekelnek a gyönyörű szép számok az hallgassa meg ezt Westlife - You Raise Me Up...


----------



## SueAnne (2010 November 11)

..itt a magyar dalszövegfordítása>>>

"Letört vagyok és kimerült már lelkem.
Gondok jönnek, velük terhes szívem.
Akkor is várok rád hallgatag csendben,
hogy egyszer eljöjj s mellém ülj le.

...Hisz felemelsz, hogy hegyormokon álljak.
Hisz felemelsz, így tengernyit lépek.
Erőm nagy, mert a válladon nyugszik.
Hisz teremtesz...Többé, mint lehetek.

Hisz felemelsz, hogy hegyormokon álljak.
Hisz felemelsz, így tengernyit lépek.
Erőm nagy, mert a válladon nyugszik.
Hisz teremtesz...Többé, mint lehetek.

Nincsen élet - az élet-éhség nélkül.
Minden nyugtalan szív rosszul dobban.
Ám, ha te jössz, és én csak állok tétlenül
Saját örökkévalóságomban..

Hisz felemelsz, hogy hegyormokon álljak.
Hisz felemelsz, így tengernyit lépek.
Erőm nagy, mert a válladon nyugszik.
Hisz teremtesz...Többé, mint lehetek.

Hisz felemelsz, hogy hegyormokon álljak.
Hisz felemelsz, így tengernyit lépek.
Erőm nagy, mert a válladon nyugszik.
Hisz teremtesz...Többé, mint lehetek.

Hisz teremtesz...Többé, mint lehetek"


----------



## SueAnne (2010 November 11)

Habé írta:


> üdv mindenkinek



szia:55:


----------



## SueAnne (2010 November 11)

*"Ha bújnék, csak hozzád, ha nevetnék, csak veled, 
ha mosolyognék, csak neked, ha sírnék, csak miattad,
ha halnék, csak érted...♥♥♥" 
*


----------



## SueAnne (2010 November 11)

én ezt nem vágom...meg volt a 9 könyvfeltöltés + a 11 hozzászólás >>> ezt akárhogy számolom 20....és mindig nem enged semmit...  ...én ezt nem értem


----------



## fredi1952 (2010 November 11)

Köszönöm


----------



## Major_J (2010 November 11)

*Köszöntő...*



Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg




Akkor első üzenetemmel, köszöntöm az adminisztrátort.


----------



## laciszi (2010 November 11)

Sziasztok!
Most csatlakoztam, üdvözlök mindenkit!


----------



## Major_J (2010 November 11)

Abigel573 írta:


> Kreáltam egy mindegy mit ír be szóláncot a kezdőknek... azt se használják...
> Talán túl egyszerű.



És hol van ez a szólánc?


----------



## Major_J (2010 November 11)

Szia, én is most léptem be és gyűjtögetem a 20-s listát.


----------



## Major_J (2010 November 11)

*Mennyire gyors az oldal?*



laciszi írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Most csatlakoztam, üdvözlök mindenkit!



Figyelj, látom te is Pestről használod az oldalt.
Neked mi a tapasztalatod az oldal sebességéről?

Nekem 20-30 mp kell míg pl. egy választ el tudok küldeni vagy egy oldal bejön. Nálad is ilyen a sebesség?


----------



## Major_J (2010 November 11)

Ez nagyon szép gondolat, köszönöm.


----------



## Major_J (2010 November 11)

Béke veled...


----------



## ssherpa (2010 November 11)

egy


----------



## ssherpa (2010 November 11)

kettő


----------



## ssherpa (2010 November 11)

három


----------



## ssherpa (2010 November 11)

négy


----------



## Major_J (2010 November 11)

...és minden kedves tagot.


----------



## Major_J (2010 November 11)

megérett a meggy...


----------



## Major_J (2010 November 11)

feneketlen teknő...


----------



## Major_J (2010 November 11)

majd haza várom...


----------



## ssherpa (2010 November 11)

öt


----------



## Major_J (2010 November 11)

bíz oda nem mégy...


----------



## Major_J (2010 November 11)

hasad a köd...


----------



## Major_J (2010 November 11)

hat


----------



## Major_J (2010 November 11)

hasad a pad...


----------



## Major_J (2010 November 11)

hét


----------



## Major_J (2010 November 11)

Bíz oda nem mégy...


----------



## ssherpa (2010 November 11)

hat


----------



## Major_J (2010 November 11)

Hát nem is, mert úgy néz ki ez lesz végre a 20. hozzászólásom.
Na akkor ez meg van és lehet tovább nézelődni.


----------



## ssherpa (2010 November 11)

hét


----------



## ssherpa (2010 November 11)

összezavartál most hat vagy hét


----------



## ssherpa (2010 November 11)

nyolc


----------



## ssherpa (2010 November 11)

kilenc


----------



## ssherpa (2010 November 11)

tíz


----------



## ssherpa (2010 November 11)

11


----------



## laciszi (2010 November 11)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg





Major_J írta:


> Figyelj, látom te is Pestről használod az oldalt.
> Neked mi a tapasztalatod az oldal sebességéről?
> 
> Nekem 20-30 mp kell míg pl. egy választ el tudok küldeni vagy egy oldal bejön. Nálad is ilyen a sebesség?



Szia!
Bocsi, de dolgom volt.
Időnként nálam is lassabban tölt be az oldal, de azért nem ennyire.


----------



## ssherpa (2010 November 11)

12


----------



## ssherpa (2010 November 11)

13


----------



## ssherpa (2010 November 11)

14


----------



## ssherpa (2010 November 11)

15


----------



## ssherpa (2010 November 11)

16


----------



## ssherpa (2010 November 11)

17


----------



## ssherpa (2010 November 11)

18


----------



## laciszi (2010 November 11)

Mindenki arra gondol, hogy megváltoztatja a világot, de arra senki sem gondol, hogy magát változtassa meg.


----------



## laciszi (2010 November 11)

Az élet csapatjáték.


----------



## laciszi (2010 November 11)

A világ olyan körülötted, amilyenné magad alakítod.


----------



## esztyke (2010 November 11)

hello


----------



## laciszi (2010 November 11)

A szeretet már nem szeretet, ha feltételekhez kötött.


----------



## laciszi (2010 November 11)

Amibe görcsösen belekapaszkodunk, azt elveszítjük, s csak az a miénk, amit oda tudunk adni.


----------



## ssherpa (2010 November 11)

igen


----------



## laciszi (2010 November 11)

Nehezen adódik az alkalom, de könnyen elvész.


----------



## ssherpa (2010 November 11)

nem


----------



## ssherpa (2010 November 11)

mégis


----------



## ssherpa (2010 November 11)

mégse


----------



## laciszi (2010 November 11)

Légy okosabb, mint a többi ember, de ne áruld el nekik!


----------



## zorat (2010 November 11)

M


----------



## laciszi (2010 November 11)

Ki nem akar szenvedni, kétszer szenved.


----------



## laciszi (2010 November 11)

Mások hibáiból kell tanulnod. Nem élhetsz olyan sokáig, hogy mindet magad kövesd el.


----------



## laciszi (2010 November 11)

Senki sem menekülhet örökké.


----------



## laciszi (2010 November 11)

Az élet elviselhetetlen lenne, ha örökké tartana.


----------



## zorat (2010 November 11)

M


----------



## laciszi (2010 November 11)

Ha valamit erőből csinálsz és nem ésszel, nem fog működn


----------



## laciszi (2010 November 11)

Igaz, hogy aki kíváncsi, hamar megöregszik, de tudod, a megelégedettség fiatalít.


----------



## zorat (2010 November 11)

M


----------



## laciszi (2010 November 11)

A kor bizonyos mértékig bölccsé teszi az embert.


----------



## laciszi (2010 November 11)

Amit nehezen találsz,
Azt könnyen felismered.


----------



## laciszi (2010 November 11)

Sokkal könnyebb tanácsot adni, mint megfogadni.


----------



## laciszi (2010 November 11)

Aki nem tud üvölteni, nem leli meg falkáját.


----------



## laciszi (2010 November 11)

A múltnak is volt keserűsége, s a jelenvaló kornak is van öröme.


----------



## zorat (2010 November 11)

M


----------



## laciszi (2010 November 11)

Sosincs késő a boldog gyermekkorhoz.


----------



## laciszi (2010 November 11)

Az igazán fontos és lényeges dolgokat egyáltalán nem lehet pénzért megkapni, semennyiért se.


----------



## laciszi (2010 November 11)

A szem és a tudat nem mindig ugyanazt látja...


----------



## timso (2010 November 11)

Sziasztok!


----------



## timso (2010 November 11)

"Jobb a paréjnak étele, ahol szeretet van, mint hizlalt ökör, ahol van gyűlölség."


----------



## timso (2010 November 11)

"Minden időben szeret, aki igaz barát, és testvérül születik a nyomorúság idejére"


----------



## duduska95 (2010 November 11)




----------



## duduska95 (2010 November 11)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg





duduska95 írta:


>


----------



## duduska95 (2010 November 11)

'"Néhány ember azt hiszi, hogy szereti a zenét, de fogalmuk sincs, hogy valójában mi a zene."


----------



## duduska95 (2010 November 11)

Van egyfajta tökéletlen zene, ami éppen tökéletlenségénél fogva ragadja meg az ember szívét.


----------



## duduska95 (2010 November 11)

Egy új dal készen van, mielőtt ténylegesen megszületne - én csak az eszköz vagyok, amelyen keresztül átlép ebbe a világba.


----------



## duduska95 (2010 November 11)

A levegő tele van muzsikával... mindössze annyit kell tenned, hogy jó mélyeket lélegzel.


----------



## duduska95 (2010 November 11)

A zene a legtitokzatosabb és legemelkedettebb dolgokat is elmondja, amit a lélek érez és megálmodik. Az eszmék és érzések magasabb rendjét fejezi ki, mint az emberi szó. A végtelent tárja fel.


----------



## duduska95 (2010 November 11)

Négyéves koromban azt mondtam anyámnak, hogyha felnövök, rockzenész akarok lenni. Azt mondta, a kettő együtt nem megy.


----------



## duduska95 (2010 November 11)

A valósággal az a gáz, hogy nincsen hozzá háttérzene.


----------



## duduska95 (2010 November 11)

A hegedű a maga nyelvén dalol, és hamis lesz tőle minden beszéd.


----------



## duduska95 (2010 November 11)

A valóságon túl álmok vannak, és mindenki bennük él tovább.


----------



## duduska95 (2010 November 11)

Az a dolgom, hogy alkossak! Az már édes mindegy, hogy mit.


----------



## duduska95 (2010 November 11)

A művészet lépcsőfok egy jobb világ felé.


----------



## duduska95 (2010 November 11)

Minél iszonyúbb ez a világ, annál elvontabb a művészet.


----------



## duduska95 (2010 November 11)

Az ember olyan képeket lát a világban, amilyenek a fejében léteznek.


----------



## duduska95 (2010 November 11)

Hogy én a magyar színházat elhagyjam? A német színház minden kincséért sem. Hazám nevelt, ő is temessen el.


----------



## duduska95 (2010 November 11)

Néha az örömöd a mosolyod forrása, de van, hogy a mosolyod lehet az örömöd forrása.


----------



## duduska95 (2010 November 11)

Amikor temetnek, hiába sírsz.
Addig mosolyogj, amíg élek!


----------



## duduska95 (2010 November 11)

Mosolygott rám. Tetőtől talpig, egy méter kilencvenkét centi színmosoly. Hogyan tud egy ember a karjaival, a lábaival, a hosszú, imbolygó felsőtestével egyszerre mosolyogni?


----------



## duduska95 (2010 November 11)

Két ember közt a legrövidebb út egy mosoly.


----------



## duduska95 (2010 November 11)

Nincs e világon rege, mely oly mosolyról szólna,
Mely közeli rokona egy bús könnynek ne volna.


----------



## jane95 (2010 November 11)

na, hogy ezen az idézetes vonalán halaggyunk tovább


----------



## jane95 (2010 November 11)

én is hozok egy párat


----------



## jane95 (2010 November 11)

Álmodj, amit csak akarsz, menj, ahova szeretnél, légy az, aki szeretnél, mert csak egy életed van, s csak egy lehetőséged, hogy olyan dolgokat csinálj, amit szeretnél!


----------



## jane95 (2010 November 11)

Amikor a boldogság egyik ajtaja bezárul, egy másik kinyílik. De gyakran oly sokáig tekintünk vissza a zárt ajtóra, hogy nem vesszük észre, amelyik megnyílt előttünk.


----------



## Akee (2010 November 11)

Üdvözlök Mindenkit, Sziasztok


----------



## Akee (2010 November 11)

Szükségem van a 20 hozzászólásra, tehát el is kezdem


----------



## jane95 (2010 November 11)

nos folytatnám


----------



## Akee (2010 November 11)

Íme néhány kedvenc idézet:


----------



## Akee (2010 November 11)

Ha nem kapod meg, amit akarsz, szenvedsz; ha megkapod, amit nem akarsz, szenvedsz; sőt ha pontosan azt kapod meg, amit akarsz, akkor is szenvedsz, mert nem tarthatod meg örökké.


----------



## jane95 (2010 November 11)

Csak kétféleképpen élheted az életed. Vagy abban hiszel, a világon semmi sem varázslat. Vagy pedig abban, hogy a világon minden varázslat.


----------



## Akee (2010 November 11)

A halál nem szomorú. A szomorú az, hogy a legtöbb ember egyáltalán nem is él.


----------



## jane95 (2010 November 11)

A legfontosabb dolgokat a legnehezebb elmondani. Ha ezekről beszélsz, nevetségesnek érzed magad, hiszen szavakba öntve összezsugorodnak - amíg a fejedben vannak, határtalannak tűnnek, de kimondva jelentéktelenné válnak. Ám azt hiszem, többről van itt szó. A legfontosabb dolgok túl közel lapulnak ahhoz a helyhez, ahol a lelked legféltettebb titkai vannak eltemetve, irányjelzőként vezetnek a kincshez, amit az ellenségeid oly szívesen lopnának el.


----------



## Akee (2010 November 11)

"A boldogság titkát nem akkor lehet megtalálni, ha többre törsz, hanem hogyha kifejleszted a képességet, hogy élvezd a kevesebbet."


----------



## jane95 (2010 November 11)

S ha mégis megpróbálsz beszélni róluk, a hallgatóságtól csak furcsálló tekinteteket kapsz cserébe, egyáltalán nem értenek meg, nem értik, miért olyan fontos ez neked, hogy közben majdnem sírva fakadsz. És szerintem ez a legrosszabb. Amikor a titok nem miattad marad titok, hanem mert nincs, aki megértsen.


----------



## Akee (2010 November 11)

"Az ember azáltal tudja legyõzni a félelmét, ha szembenéz vele."


----------



## Akee (2010 November 11)

"Ha megtisztulnának az érzékelés kapui, minden dolog úgy mutatkoznék meg az embereknek, amilyen: végtelenként."


----------



## jane95 (2010 November 11)

/Stephen King/


----------



## Akee (2010 November 11)

"Egy olyan világban, ahol a halál vadászik rád, csak gyors döntésekre van idő."


----------



## Akee (2010 November 11)

"Egy bölcs ember úgy éli az életét, hogy cselekszik, nem pedig a cselekvésről gondolkodik."


----------



## Akee (2010 November 11)

"Amit adni lehet, az nem ér semmit. Az csak egy tárgy, azt el is lehet venni. Csak az az értékes, ami már eleve benned van."


----------



## jane95 (2010 November 11)

olyan gyors a gép és a net, hogy mindig lefagy


----------



## Akee (2010 November 11)

"A szeretet elégedett a jelennel, reménykedik a jövőben, és nem búsong a múlton."


----------



## jane95 (2010 November 11)

gondolkoztam rajta, hogy lecserélem, de még most is csak a gondolataimban él ez a kép


----------



## Akee (2010 November 11)

"Az, hogy én ki vagyok, attól függ, hogy te minek akarsz látni engem."


----------



## Akee (2010 November 11)

"Ha nem tudsz fejlődni, találnod kell egy pótszert, ami növekedhet helyetted."


----------



## jane95 (2010 November 11)

ma reggel teljes harci felszerelésben egy terepjáróval és egy sötétített ablakos bazi nagy autóvola furikázott a rendőrség a buszpályaudvaron.


----------



## Akee (2010 November 11)

"A siker csak akkor meghatározó számodra, ha vesztes vagy."


----------



## Akee (2010 November 11)

"A szív útja a bátorság útja. Magunk mögött hagyjuk a múltat, és engedjük, hogy megérkezzen a jövő."


----------



## jane95 (2010 November 11)

fél perc múlva egy rendőrautó rárohant villogó lámpákkal egy személyautóra.


----------



## jane95 (2010 November 11)

állítólag eltűnt egy sarkadi gyerek


----------



## jane95 (2010 November 11)

mikor a busszal elindultunk a két nagyobb rendőrautó a pennynél parkolt


----------



## Akee (2010 November 11)

"Ne hallgass arra, hogy mások szerint milyennek kéne lenned. Mindig a belső hangra figyelj, arra, hogy te milyen szeretnél lenni."


----------



## jane95 (2010 November 11)

amúgy örülök, hogy ennyire érdekel minednkit milyen volt a napon.


----------



## Akee (2010 November 11)

"Ha egyszer megértetted, hogyan lehetsz igaz, olyan csodálatos élményben lesz részed, hogy soha többé nem akarsz majd hazudni. Csak azért döntünk szüntelenül a színlelés mellett, mert még nem leltük meg a valóságot."


----------



## jane95 (2010 November 11)

köszönöm szépen nagyon jó. főleg, hogy az eső sem esett a jegyeim is jók voltak, bár a délután eléggé fárasztó lett


----------



## jane95 (2010 November 11)

végül, de nem utolsó sorban szeretném megköszönni, hogy ide irkálhattam csupa lényegtelen dolgot, amik úgy sem fognak érdekelni senkit, kivéve engem, mivel ezek után tudok tölteni


----------



## Akee (2010 November 11)

"Ne másokat figyelj, hanem önmagadat. És hagyd, hogy ami belül van, felszínre bukkanjon, bármilyen kockázattal is jár. Nincs nagyobb kockázat az elfojtásnál."


----------



## Akee (2010 November 11)

"Figyeld meg az életet: látsz valahol szomorúságot? Láttál már valaha depressziós fát? Vagy láttál már valaha szorongó madarat? Vagy idegbeteg állatot? Ugye nem? Az élet egyáltalán nem ilyen. Csak az ember tévedt el valahol."


----------



## Akee (2010 November 11)

"Nem az a lényeg, hogy mit hallgatsz, hanem az, hogy hogyan hallgatod, mert az üzenet ott van mindenütt."


----------



## discoverr (2010 November 11)

Köszi!


----------



## jane95 (2010 November 11)

ki mondta, hogy nem vagyok peches? az utolsó hozzászólásmonál elment a net..


----------



## discoverr (2010 November 11)

Tetszik ez az oldal


----------



## jane95 (2010 November 11)

örültem, hogy ilyen jót kommunikálhattam magammal. felejthetetlen élmény volt ez bye


----------



## discoverr (2010 November 11)

Tack så mycket!


----------



## discoverr (2010 November 11)

"Inkább vagyok elégedett ember, mint elégedett disznó"


----------



## discoverr (2010 November 11)

(John Sutart Mill)


----------



## discoverr (2010 November 11)

"Nincs a világon se jó, se rossz. Gondolkodás teszi azzá"


----------



## discoverr (2010 November 11)

(Shakespeare)


----------



## discoverr (2010 November 11)

Tala är silver, tiga är guld!


----------



## jane95 (2010 November 11)

azért írok még egy rövidke mondatot, mert nem akarok egy hozzászólás miatt visszalépni, mivel folyamatosan eltűnik az oldal


----------



## discoverr (2010 November 11)

Nem szeretem az iwiw-et!


----------



## discoverr (2010 November 11)

Bo Kaspers rulez!


----------



## discoverr (2010 November 11)

Coldplay is!


----------



## discoverr (2010 November 11)

Radiohead szintúgy!


----------



## 77Kilroy (2010 November 11)

Nekem is eltűnik. Nagyon nehéz írni ide.


----------



## discoverr (2010 November 11)

Sokan használják biztos.


----------



## 77Kilroy (2010 November 11)

Szasztok
Azért regiztem ide, mert gugli érdekes dolgokat talált nekem.


----------



## discoverr (2010 November 11)

Áh az egész honlap csiga most.


----------



## discoverr (2010 November 11)

Én is azért. Nem lakom kanadában


----------



## 77Kilroy (2010 November 11)

Már nem először próbálok letölteni az oldalról, de a reg.szabályok eddig eltántorítottak.


----------



## discoverr (2010 November 11)

oppsz.. Kanadában


----------



## discoverr (2010 November 11)

Sok ez a 20 hozzászólás..


----------



## discoverr (2010 November 11)

Hmmmm


----------



## 77Kilroy (2010 November 11)

Nagyon sok


----------



## 77Kilroy (2010 November 11)

És én még milyen messze vagyok a végétől!


----------



## discoverr (2010 November 11)

Neom tudom mikor telik le a 20


----------



## discoverr (2010 November 11)

De megéri


----------



## 77Kilroy (2010 November 11)

Igazából az értelmét sem nagyon látom.


----------



## discoverr (2010 November 11)

Remélem..


----------



## discoverr (2010 November 11)

Ja hogy itt van oldalt.. ezek szerint túúl is léptem?


----------



## 77Kilroy (2010 November 11)

Neked már megvan... "Üzenet: 21"


----------



## 77Kilroy (2010 November 11)

Igen én már figyeltem


----------



## 77Kilroy (2010 November 11)

Az előbb meg valami szavazásra irányított át...


----------



## 77Kilroy (2010 November 11)

Most meg egyedül maradtam


----------



## 77Kilroy (2010 November 11)

Valaki jöjjön már, hogy legalább felváltva írjunk


----------



## 77Kilroy (2010 November 11)

"Szerelem, amor - latinul e szó a morsból, a halálból származó. Rokonszava a gond, a mardosó, csapda, csel, könny, s a gyász, a hamvazó." Régi szerelmes vers (Vas István fordítása)


----------



## discoverr (2010 November 11)

HÁt skacok nekem ezek szerint meg van, de hiába, megint csak azt írja ki, hogy nem tudom letölteni még vagy emiatt vagy a két napja tartó reg nincs még meg, pedig az sem lehetne már probléma. Nem értem..


----------



## 77Kilroy (2010 November 11)

Na nee, remélem ennyi szenvedés után nekem nem lesz ilyen


----------



## 77Kilroy (2010 November 11)

Valaki jelezzen vissza, hogy működik a szabály a leírtak szerint!


----------



## fanatic (2010 November 11)

Üdv, én elsősorban a 20 hozzászólásra hajtok, de imádom Kanadát, ezért körülnézek a többi témában is


----------



## 77Kilroy (2010 November 11)

Még 5... de minek... szándékos floodolásra kényszerítés :-(


----------



## Nemes Andrea (2010 November 11)

Hello
Ha most szedtétek össze a szükséges hozzászólás-számot, akkor azt a rendszer még nem dolgozta át. Próbáljatok meg kilépni, majd újból vissza, előfordulhat, hogy már állandó tagként fogad vissza, s mehet a letöltés. Ha nem, akkor holnap reggel.


----------



## 77Kilroy (2010 November 11)

Én is megnéz(t)em a többi témát is, de a hozzászólásra kicsi az esély, és abból sohase jönne össze a 20...


----------



## 77Kilroy (2010 November 11)

Köszönjük!
Jó hozzászólás


----------



## 77Kilroy (2010 November 11)

Megkíméltél a csomó idegességtől...
Jó oldal lenne de ezt a szabályt még mindig nem értem


----------



## 77Kilroy (2010 November 11)

@fanatic "Regisztrált:: May 2009"
és csak 1 hozzászólás? érdekes


----------



## 77Kilroy (2010 November 11)

Na jó én befejeztem.
Köszönömöket majd még nyomok a megfelelő helyeken.


----------



## discoverr (2010 November 11)

ThX, Andi!


----------



## discoverr (2010 November 11)

Műkszik gyerekek, szuper!!


----------



## Sika10 (2010 November 11)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg




Köszönöm!


----------



## wasweb (2010 November 11)

hello was vok 1


----------



## wasweb (2010 November 11)

:d


----------



## wasweb (2010 November 11)

3


----------



## wasweb (2010 November 11)

*4*


----------



## wasweb (2010 November 11)

a


----------



## wasweb (2010 November 11)

b


----------



## wasweb (2010 November 11)

c


----------



## wasweb (2010 November 11)

d


----------



## wasweb (2010 November 11)

e


----------



## wasweb (2010 November 11)

.


----------



## wasweb (2010 November 11)

..


----------



## wasweb (2010 November 11)

---


----------



## wasweb (2010 November 11)

,,,,


----------



## wasweb (2010 November 11)

lllllllllllllloadinggggggggggggg


----------



## wasweb (2010 November 11)

12345........


----------



## wasweb (2010 November 11)

16666666666666666666


----------



## wasweb (2010 November 11)

4


----------



## szemike3 (2010 November 11)

*20*

Sziasztok! gyűjtöm a 20-at.


----------



## wasweb (2010 November 11)

3


----------



## szemike3 (2010 November 11)

19


----------



## wasweb (2010 November 11)

2


----------



## wasweb (2010 November 11)

1


----------



## szemike3 (2010 November 11)

18


----------



## szemike3 (2010 November 11)

16


----------



## wasweb (2010 November 11)

_***********20*************_


----------



## szemike3 (2010 November 11)

15


----------



## szemike3 (2010 November 11)

14


----------



## wasweb (2010 November 11)

köszi a 20 at


----------



## szemike3 (2010 November 11)

13


----------



## szemike3 (2010 November 11)

12


----------



## szemike3 (2010 November 11)

11


----------



## szemike3 (2010 November 11)

10


----------



## szemike3 (2010 November 11)

9


----------



## szemike3 (2010 November 11)

8


----------



## szemike3 (2010 November 11)

7


----------



## szemike3 (2010 November 11)

6


----------



## szemike3 (2010 November 11)

5


----------



## szemike3 (2010 November 11)

4


----------



## szemike3 (2010 November 11)

3


----------



## szemike3 (2010 November 11)

2


----------



## szemike3 (2010 November 11)

1


----------



## szemike3 (2010 November 11)

0


----------



## szemike3 (2010 November 11)

-1


----------



## szemike3 (2010 November 11)

*még mindig nem eléééég?*

1111111


----------



## SueAnne (2010 November 11)

áááááááááááááá


----------



## SueAnne (2010 November 11)

ez mind kb a véleményem.. :/


----------



## SueAnne (2010 November 11)

blablüblabláblé


----------



## SueAnne (2010 November 11)

pfuuuuuuuuuaaaaa


----------



## SueAnne (2010 November 11)

pampampam pam pampam pam papam...sötöbö...


----------



## SueAnne (2010 November 11)

ez de sz*r... :S


----------



## SueAnne (2010 November 11)

úgy látom elvagyok én itt magamban...


----------



## SueAnne (2010 November 11)

3


----------



## SueAnne (2010 November 11)

2


----------



## SueAnne (2010 November 11)

1


----------



## SueAnne (2010 November 11)

és elvileg megvan


----------



## radiokr250 (2010 November 11)

20


----------



## radiokr250 (2010 November 11)

16


----------



## radiokr250 (2010 November 11)

14


----------



## radiokr250 (2010 November 11)

11


----------



## radiokr250 (2010 November 11)

19


----------



## radiokr250 (2010 November 11)

18


----------



## radiokr250 (2010 November 11)

17


----------



## radiokr250 (2010 November 11)

15


----------



## radiokr250 (2010 November 11)

13


----------



## radiokr250 (2010 November 11)

12


----------



## radiokr250 (2010 November 11)

10


----------



## radiokr250 (2010 November 11)

9


----------



## radiokr250 (2010 November 11)

8


----------



## radiokr250 (2010 November 11)

7


----------



## radiokr250 (2010 November 11)

6


----------



## radiokr250 (2010 November 11)

5


----------



## radiokr250 (2010 November 11)

4


----------



## radiokr250 (2010 November 11)

3


----------



## radiokr250 (2010 November 11)

2


----------



## radiokr250 (2010 November 11)

1


----------



## radiokr250 (2010 November 11)

0


----------



## radiokr250 (2010 November 11)

-1


----------



## bbo74 (2010 November 11)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg



üdv


----------



## bbo74 (2010 November 11)

radiokr250 írta:


> -1



+1


----------



## Alba Regia (2010 November 11)

Ezek a játékok nem erre valók.Nagyon unalmasak és primitivek vagytok.


----------



## vende (2010 November 11)

üdv mindenkinek! segítsetek hogy gyűjthetnék össze minél hamarabb 20 hozzászólást!


----------



## vende (2010 November 11)




----------



## Startika (2010 November 12)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg



Válaszolok1


----------



## Startika (2010 November 12)

Válaszolok2


----------



## Startika (2010 November 12)

Válaszolok3


----------



## Startika (2010 November 12)

Válaszolok4


----------



## Startika (2010 November 12)

Válaszolok5


----------



## Startika (2010 November 12)

Válaszolok6


----------



## tigrismacs (2010 November 12)

Jelen


----------



## Startika (2010 November 12)

Válaszolok7


----------



## Startika (2010 November 12)

Válaszolok8


----------



## tigrismacs (2010 November 12)

Na még 1x


----------



## Startika (2010 November 12)

Válaszolok9


----------



## Startika (2010 November 12)

Válaszolok10


----------



## Startika (2010 November 12)

Válaszolok11


----------



## Startika (2010 November 12)

Válaszolok12


----------



## Startika (2010 November 12)

Válaszolok13


----------



## Startika (2010 November 12)

Válaszolok14


----------



## Startika (2010 November 12)

[HIDE][/HIDE] Válaszolok15


----------



## Startika (2010 November 12)

Válaszolok16


----------



## Startika (2010 November 12)

Válaszolok17


----------



## Startika (2010 November 12)

Válaszolok18


----------



## Startika (2010 November 12)

Válaszolok19


----------



## anayamsa (2010 November 12)

Hozzászólás 1/20


----------



## anayamsa (2010 November 12)

Hozzászólás 2/20


----------



## anayamsa (2010 November 12)

Hozzászólás 3/20


----------



## anayamsa (2010 November 12)

Hozzászólás 4/20


----------



## anayamsa (2010 November 12)

Hozzászólás 5/20


----------



## anayamsa (2010 November 12)

Hozzászólás 6/20


----------



## anayamsa (2010 November 12)

Hozzászólás 7/20


----------



## anayamsa (2010 November 12)

Hozzászólás 8/20


----------



## anayamsa (2010 November 12)

Hozzászólás 9/20


----------



## anayamsa (2010 November 12)

Hozzászólás 10/20


----------



## anayamsa (2010 November 12)

Hozzászólás 11/20


----------



## anayamsa (2010 November 12)

Hozzászólás 12/20


----------



## anayamsa (2010 November 12)

Hozzászólás 13/20


----------



## anayamsa (2010 November 12)

Hozzászólás 14/20


----------



## anayamsa (2010 November 12)

Hozzászólás 15/20


----------



## anayamsa (2010 November 12)

Hozzászólás 16/20


----------



## anayamsa (2010 November 12)

Hozzászólás 17/20


----------



## anayamsa (2010 November 12)

Hozzászólás 18/20


----------



## anayamsa (2010 November 12)

Hozzászólás 19/20


----------



## anayamsa (2010 November 12)

Hozzászólás 20/20


----------



## anayamsa (2010 November 12)

Hozzászólás 21


----------



## renatabanyiova (2010 November 12)

sziasztok


----------



## renatabanyiova (2010 November 12)

udvozlok mindenkit


----------



## renatabanyiova (2010 November 12)

jo reggelt


----------



## renatabanyiova (2010 November 12)

udvozlet Kolonból


----------



## renatabanyiova (2010 November 12)

123


----------



## renatabanyiova (2010 November 12)

456


----------



## renatabanyiova (2010 November 12)

sziasztok mi ujság


----------



## renatabanyiova (2010 November 12)

udvozlet


----------



## renatabanyiova (2010 November 12)

udvozlok mindenkit a Canada hun


----------



## renatabanyiova (2010 November 12)

tetszik ez a weboldal


----------



## renatabanyiova (2010 November 12)

sok minden itt megtalálható


----------



## renatabanyiova (2010 November 12)

mindenki megtalálja a kedvencét


----------



## renatabanyiova (2010 November 12)

sok mindent itt megtalálunk


----------



## renatabanyiova (2010 November 12)

nagyon sok olvasni való


----------



## renatabanyiova (2010 November 12)

mar kozeledek a 20. hozzá szóláshoz


----------



## renatabanyiova (2010 November 12)

orulok hogy rátaláltam erre a oldalra


----------



## renatabanyiova (2010 November 12)

és ez már a 20. dik hozzászólás


----------



## mangaboy (2010 November 12)

*Xdd*

Apácák vallják a bűneiket Szent Péternél.
Az első:
- Hát, bevallom... én már érintettem AZT...
- Mártsd az ujjaidat a szenteltvízbe lányom...
A második:
- Bevallom atyám, én meg is szorongattam AZT...
- Mossál kezet a szenteltvízben lányom...
Nagy tolakodás hátulról...
- Engedjetek gyorsan, hadd öblítsem ki a számat, mielőtt Gréta nővér belemossa a fenekét. . . .


----------



## mangaboy (2010 November 12)

- Jó napot, ágyú van?
- Van!
- Milyen áron?
- Gábor Áron.


----------



## mangaboy (2010 November 12)

Két rendőr bentragad a metróban.
Kiáltsunk segítségért - mondja az első rendőr.
Erre a második - SEGÍTSÉG!
Hát ez így nem jó. Kiáltsuk együt - mondja az első rendőr.
Erre a második - EGYÜTT!


----------



## mangaboy (2010 November 12)

Mi az? Két hulla úszik a vízen?
???
Holtverseny.


----------



## mangaboy (2010 November 12)

Minek megy a vak az erdőbe?
???
Fának.


----------



## mangaboy (2010 November 12)

Mit kell adni a hasmenéses vízilónak?
???
UTAT!!!


----------



## mangaboy (2010 November 12)

Mi van a katolikusok temetöjére kiirva??
Fel támadunk!
És mi van a kommunistákéra irva??
Fel!!Támadunk!!!


----------



## mangaboy (2010 November 12)

- Miért került börtönbe? - kérdezi a pap a rabot.
- A hitem miatt börtönöztek be!
- Hogyhogy?
- Azt hittem, hogy a banknak nincs riasztóberendezése...


----------



## mangaboy (2010 November 12)

Az életet sok mindenhez lehet hasonlítani.
De az a valami biztos,hogy szerencsejáték lesz.


----------



## mangaboy (2010 November 12)

Éjszaka a börtönben. Halk suttogás:
- Maga mióta van itt?
- Tíz éve.
- Jó itt magának?
- Nem!
- Hajlandó velem megszökni ma éjjel?
- Nem.
- Miért?
- Mert én vagyok a börtönőr...


----------



## mangaboy (2010 November 12)

- Apám, megházasodom! - mondja a zsidó fiú otthon.
- Na végre, édes fiam. Már épp ideje volt. Na és kit veszel el?
- A Bélát!
- Dehát az nem is zsidó!


----------



## mangaboy (2010 November 12)

Két rendőr beszélget
- Képzeld, a sógorom meghalt epilepsziában.
- És hazahozzátok, vagy ott temetitek el?


----------



## mangaboy (2010 November 12)

Két rendőr találkozik.
Az egyik tréfából megkérdi:
- Mondd komám, hány gombócot tudsz megenni éhgyomorra?
- Nyolcat.
- Nem igaz, csak egyet, a többit már nem éhgyomorra eszed!
A rendőrnek nagyon tetszik a poén, ezért úgy dönt ő is elmondja a barátainak az őrszobán:
- Mondd Pista, hány gombócot tudsz megenni éhgyomorra?
- Hatot.
- Ó, de kár, hogy nem nyolcat mondtál, tudtam volna egy jó viccet!


----------



## mangaboy (2010 November 12)

A cápamama tanítja vadászni a kiscápát.
-fiam, úgy kell fürdőzőt fogni, hogy odaúszol, kicsit beleharapsz, majd 3x körbeúszod és aztán felfalod.
-De mama miért nem ehetem meg egyből?
-Hát azt is lehet, csak akkor a kakit is megeszed...


----------



## mangaboy (2010 November 12)

- Te haver, mit jelent az a szó, hogy bigámia?
- Az azt jelenti, hogy a kelleténél eggyel több feleséged van.
- Akkor ugyanaz, mint a monogámia.


----------



## mangaboy (2010 November 12)

- Krisztike, te mit fogsz csinálni, ha olyan idős leszel, mint amilyen én vagyok?
- Fogyókúrázom.


----------



## mangaboy (2010 November 12)

- Haver, tegnap láttam egy nagy repülő nyulat a magasban!
- Ugyan már, hogy tudna a nyúl repülni!
- Pedig repült és sas volt a hátán!


----------



## mangaboy (2010 November 12)

A vízvezeték szerelő autóján:
"Mi megjavítjuk azt, amit a férje megjavított."

Nemdohányzó területen:
"Ha füstölni látjuk, azt gondoljuk, hogy kigyulladt, és ennek megfelelően cselekszünk."


----------



## mangaboy (2010 November 12)

A rendőr a fejét csóválva mondja a szőkének.
- Asszonyom, 5 gyalogost gázolt el, ez azért már sok!
- Miért, mennyit szabad?


----------



## mangaboy (2010 November 12)

Habsburg Ottót megkérdezi a sportriporter:
- Kinek szurkol a ma esti osztrák-magyar mérkőzésen?
- Miért? Kivel játszunk?


----------



## mangaboy (2010 November 12)

Egy újgazdag orosz megy a fogorvoshoz. Az megnézi a fogakat, majd megszólal:
- Önnek gyönyörű aranyfogai, ezüsttömései vannak, mit csináljak velük?
- Hogyhogy mit, egy riasztót szereljen be!

- Mindig aggódom, amikor hétvégére elmész a haverjaiddal - mondja a
csinos, fiatal feleség a férjének.
- Ne aggódj, drágám, hamarabb visszajövök, mint gondolnád -
nyugtatja a férj.
- Hát éppen ez az!


----------



## mangaboy (2010 November 12)

Kisfiú simogatja édesanyja gömbölyödő pocakját.
Az anyuka megkérdezi:
- Kisfiam minek örülnél jobban, ha a Jézuska kisfiú vagy kislány
testvért hozna ajándékba?
Mire a gyerek:
- Hát, Anya, ha választhatok, akkor inkább egy biciklit szeretnék!


----------



## kriszti0212 (2010 November 12)

Jó hétvégét!


----------



## futi1 (2010 November 12)

gfhfjjzj


----------



## futi1 (2010 November 12)

j


----------



## futi1 (2010 November 12)

fgj


----------



## futi1 (2010 November 12)

gfjfj


----------



## futi1 (2010 November 12)

Hello mindenki!


----------



## futi1 (2010 November 12)

Nem értem teljesen ennek a lényegét.


----------



## futi1 (2010 November 12)

Talán a robotok kiszűrése?


----------



## futi1 (2010 November 12)

a


----------



## futi1 (2010 November 12)

jd


----------



## futi1 (2010 November 12)

tou


----------



## futi1 (2010 November 12)

klhgl


----------



## futi1 (2010 November 12)

klfg


----------



## futi1 (2010 November 12)

hzg


----------



## futi1 (2010 November 12)

lvhkélj


----------



## futi1 (2010 November 12)

kgkgl


----------



## futi1 (2010 November 12)

gkghkl


----------



## futi1 (2010 November 12)

jkhklhjl


----------



## futi1 (2010 November 12)

hsdfh


----------



## futi1 (2010 November 12)

kglk


----------



## futi1 (2010 November 12)

.bé.b


----------



## futi1 (2010 November 12)

élhéh


----------



## csicsada (2010 November 12)

*Idézet*



Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg



_"A rossz, értelmetlen és mértéktelen élet nem rossz élet, hanem hosszas haldoklás..." 
(Démokritosz)_


----------



## csicsada (2010 November 12)

*Idézet*



Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg




_"Jaj nekem!
Ó de nehéz színlelni az ál-vigadalmat!
Ó de nehéz tréfát űzni, ha búsul a szív!"
(Tibullius)_


----------



## csicsada (2010 November 12)

*Idézet*



Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg



_"Nincsenek jó barátok. Nincsenek rossz barátok. Csak olyan emberek, akikkel együtt akarsz lenni, akikkel együtt kell lenned; olyan emberek, akik házat építenek a szívedben."
(Stephen King)
_​


----------



## csicsada (2010 November 12)

*Idézet*



Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg



_"Barát az, akire figyelsz, mert fontos számodra a sorsa. És figyel rád, mert fontos számára a te sorsod. Barát az, aki megért - s akit mélységesen megértesz. Nem tudtok egymásnak hazudni. Túl közel van. Mintha magaddal beszélnél."
(Müller Péter)
_​


----------



## csicsada (2010 November 12)

*Idézet*



Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg



_"A titkok közlése és befogadása a barátság felsőfoka."_
_(Jókai Anna)_​


----------



## csicsada (2010 November 12)

*Idézet*



Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg




_"Senkit ne eresszetek útjára úgy, hogy jobbá és boldogabbá ne tennétek!"_
_(Teréz anya)_​


----------



## csicsada (2010 November 12)

*Idézet*



Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg




_"Szórd szét kincseid - a gazdagság legyél te magad.
Nyűdd szét díszeid - a szépség legyél te magad.
Feledd el mulatságaid - a vígság legyél te magad.
Égesd el könyveid - a bölcsesség legyél te magad.
Pazarold el izmaid - az erő legyél te magad.
Oltsd ki lángjaid - a szerelem legyél te magad.
Űzd el szánalmaid - a jóság legyél te magad.
Dúld fel hiedelmeid - a hit legyél te magad.
Törd át gátjaid - a világ legyél te magad.
Vedd egybe életed-halálod - a teljesség legyél te magad.

(Weöres Sándor)
_​


----------



## csicsada (2010 November 12)

*Idézet*

_"Nem azért szeretlek, aki te vagy, hanem azért, aki én vagyok melletted."_

_(Gabriel Márquez)_​


----------



## csicsada (2010 November 12)

*Idézet*

_"Senki sem érdemli meg a könnyeidet, aki pedig megérdemli, 
az nem fog sírásra késztetni."_

_(Gabriel Márquez)_​


----------



## csicsada (2010 November 12)

*Idézet*

_"Csak mert valaki nem úgy szeret, ahogy te akarod, az még nem azt jelenti, hogy nem szeret téged szíve minden szeretetével."

(Gabriel Márquez)_​


----------



## csicsada (2010 November 12)

*Idézet*

_Az igaz barát a kezedet fogja és a szívedet simogatja."

(Gabriel Márquez)_​


----------



## csicsada (2010 November 12)

*Idézet*

_"Akkor a legelviselhetetlenebb valaki hiánya, amikor melletted ül és tudod, hogy soha nem lehet a tiéd."

(Gabriel Márquez)_​


----------



## csicsada (2010 November 12)

*Idézet*

_"Nincs olyan orvosság, ami meggyógyíthatná azt,
amit a boldogság nem tud meggyógyítani."

(Gabriel Márquez)_​


----------



## csicsada (2010 November 12)

*Idézet*

_"Lehet, hogy csak egy ember van ezen a világon, de valakinek te jelented az egész világot."

(Gabriel Márquez)_​


----------



## csicsada (2010 November 12)

*Idézet*

_"Ne vesztegesd az idődet arra, aki nem tart téged érdemesnek arra, hogy veled töltse azt."

(Gabriel Márquez)_​


----------



## csicsada (2010 November 12)

*Idézet*

_"Mindig lesznek emberek, akik meg fognak bántani, 
tehát nem szabad feladni a hitet."

(Gabriel Márquez)_​


----------



## csicsada (2010 November 12)

*Idézet*

_"Ne sírj, mert vége lett. Mosolyogj, hogy megtörtént."

(Gabriel Márquez)_​


----------



## csicsada (2010 November 12)

*Idézet*

_"Minden lehúnyt szemmel történt perccel 60 másodperc fényt vesztünk. Örökre."

(Gabriel Márquez)_​


----------



## csicsada (2010 November 12)

*Idézet*

_Megtanultam, hogy egy embernek csak akkor van joga lenézni a másikra, amikor segít neki felállni."

(Gabriel Márquez)_​


----------



## csicsada (2010 November 12)

*Idézet*

_"Ne küzdj erősen. A legjobb dolgok váratlanul történnek."

(Gabriel Márquez)_​


----------



## csicsada (2010 November 12)

*Idézet*

_[FONT=&quot]"Szigorú tekintetét a büszkeség kövekbe vési, [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] a szeretet virágokban rejti el."[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [FONT=&quot](Rabindranath Tagore)[/FONT][/FONT]_​


----------



## csicsada (2010 November 12)

*Idézet*

_[FONT=verdana,geneva][FONT=&quot]"A legmélyebb titkok válaszát nem málladozó falú templomok és foszlásnak indult kéziratok maradványai között, hanem magában az életben, annak bennünk való kifejeződésében, azaz önmagunkban találjuk meg."

(Gregg Braden: A teremtő kódja)







[/FONT][/FONT]_​


----------



## csicsada (2010 November 12)

*Idézet*

_[FONT=&quot]Mikor a szeretet válogatni kezd: már nem szeretet többé, hanem sóvárgásnak és undornak kettőssége. 
_[/FONT]​_[FONT=&quot]S ez: az érzelgés._[/FONT]​_[FONT=&quot]
_[/FONT]​ _[FONT=&quot](Szepes Mária)_ [/FONT]​


----------



## csicsada (2010 November 12)

*Idézet*

_[FONT=&quot]„Van olyan csend,
hová nem hatolnak el a szavak.
Él még az ősi béke,
melyet szívünkben hordozunk,
és el nem veszítünk.”_[/FONT]​_[FONT=&quot]
_[/FONT]​ _[FONT=&quot](Középkori Mirákulum)_[/FONT]​


----------



## csicsada (2010 November 12)

*Idézet*

_[FONT=&quot]A fény minden szemnek világít, csakhogy nem minden szem tűri a fényt.

__[FONT=&quot] (Ernst Feuchtersleben)[/FONT]_[/FONT]​


----------



## csicsada (2010 November 12)

*Idézet*

_[FONT=&quot]Légy tudatában esendő pillanataidnak, hiszen ember vagy. Ne ítéld el mások gyöngeségét, hiszen már tudod, hogy ember vagy. Aki ember, az szeret és megbocsát. A szeretet: megbocsátás._
_[FONT=&quot] (Tatiosz)[/FONT]_[/FONT]​


----------



## csicsada (2010 November 12)

*Idézet*

_[FONT=&quot]A tudatosság cselekvő. Aki csak gépies, öntudatlan, az csak a reakciót ismeri. Amikor a tudatosságod, figyelmed által cselekszel pillanatról pillanatra, akkor valóban megjelenik az intelligenciád._

_[FONT=&quot] (Osho: Az élet misztériumai)[/FONT]_[/FONT]​


----------



## csicsada (2010 November 12)

*Idézet*

_[FONT=&quot]"Fájdalmon és bánaton keresztül figyelmezteti a természet a lelket, hogy azok az örömök, amiket átél, csupán halk utalások a Lét üdvösségére."__
[FONT=&quot] (Aurobindo)[/FONT]_[/FONT]​


----------



## helcak (2010 November 12)

üdvözlet Prágából


----------



## helcak (2010 November 12)

Köszönet!


----------



## smaragd8 (2010 November 12)

**

kösziiii!!!


----------



## smaragd8 (2010 November 12)

nagyon érdekes téma ez


----------



## smaragd8 (2010 November 12)

köszi!!!


----------



## smaragd8 (2010 November 12)

nagyon jó zenék vannak itt


----------



## smaragd8 (2010 November 12)

köszi!


----------



## Naxy87 (2010 November 12)

Üdv Los Angelesből!


----------



## smaragd8 (2010 November 12)

jó lenne ez a 20 hozzászólás


----------



## smaragd8 (2010 November 12)

persze... én is tennék az ügyért..., tennék fel dolgokat, mindenfélét


----------



## smaragd8 (2010 November 12)

jó fejek vannak itt, volt szerencsém már korábban is be-bekukkantani


----------



## smaragd8 (2010 November 12)

néha sokkal több, jobb és más dolgok vannak fent itt, mint a magyar oldalon, jó a változatosság


----------



## smaragd8 (2010 November 12)

s biztos van még rajtam kívül más is Mo-ról


----------



## smaragd8 (2010 November 12)

no, és ha valamit nem jól csinálok, nem jönnek egyből nekem


----------



## fifi69 (2010 November 12)

Üdvözlök mindenkit segítsetek a megszerezni a 20 hozzászólást!
Nagyon szeretek xszemest varrni . Alig vártam,hogy beköszöntsenek a hosszú téli esték és újra elkezdjek varrni , ugyan is ekkor van rá időm. 
Számomra igazán megnyugtató, szívesen ajánlom másnak is leengedni a napi gőzt . Engem 100%-ban kikapcsol.


----------



## smaragd8 (2010 November 12)

500 ember böngészi az oldalt, azért ez elég jó szám


----------



## smaragd8 (2010 November 12)

azt hiszem, naponta nézni fogom az oldalt, használni is, hogy ne legyek haszontalan


----------



## smaragd8 (2010 November 12)

ez pedig már itt a 7829. üzenet, sokan kihasználták ezt a remek topikot


----------



## smaragd8 (2010 November 12)

azt nem értem, hogy ha 2006-ban regisztráltam, azóta hogyhogy nem jártam az oldalon?...


----------



## smaragd8 (2010 November 12)

mindegy is 
a lényeg, hogy most már itt vagyok 
köszönöm


----------



## fifi69 (2010 November 12)

Szeretettel üdvözlök mindenkit


----------



## abuda (2010 November 12)

Üdv


----------



## abuda (2010 November 12)

mindenkinek


----------



## abuda (2010 November 12)

Érdekes


----------



## abuda (2010 November 12)

helyekre


----------



## abuda (2010 November 12)

bukkan


----------



## abuda (2010 November 12)

álmatlan


----------



## abuda (2010 November 12)

hajnalokon


----------



## kata810122 (2010 November 12)

Üdv Békés megyéből!


----------



## kata810122 (2010 November 12)

Just because someone does't love you the way you want them to, doesn't mean they don't love you with all they have.


----------



## kata810122 (2010 November 12)

Don't try so hard! Best things come when you least expect them to.

Ne próbáld túl erősen! A legjobb dolgok akkor jönnek, amikor a legkevésbé sem várod őket!


----------



## abuda (2010 November 12)

Látom


----------



## abuda (2010 November 12)

más is


----------



## abuda (2010 November 12)

dolgozik


----------



## abuda (2010 November 12)

keményen


----------



## abuda (2010 November 12)

hogy elérje


----------



## abuda (2010 November 12)

a szükséges


----------



## abuda (2010 November 12)

aktivitási


----------



## abuda (2010 November 12)

szintet


----------



## abuda (2010 November 12)




----------



## abuda (2010 November 12)

Alakul


----------



## abuda (2010 November 12)

ez is


----------



## abuda (2010 November 12)

lassacskán


----------



## abuda (2010 November 12)

vége!


----------



## erichi (2010 November 12)

Hello mindenkinek.kiss


----------



## abuda (2010 November 12)




----------



## erichi (2010 November 12)

Üdv


----------



## erichi (2010 November 12)

a messzi


----------



## erichi (2010 November 12)

Erdélyből.


----------



## erichi (2010 November 12)

:55:


----------



## erichi (2010 November 12)

6


----------



## erichi (2010 November 12)

7


----------



## erichi (2010 November 12)

:88:


----------



## erichi (2010 November 12)

9


----------



## erichi (2010 November 12)

10


----------



## erichi (2010 November 12)

:66:


----------



## oroszmark (2010 November 12)

Szentesről írok


----------



## erichi (2010 November 12)

12


----------



## oroszmark (2010 November 12)

már régebben regisztráltam


----------



## erichi (2010 November 12)

13


----------



## oroszmark (2010 November 12)

mégis most jutottam oda


----------



## oroszmark (2010 November 12)

hogy rendes taggá váljak


----------



## oroszmark (2010 November 12)

Köszönöm a lehetőséget


----------



## oroszmark (2010 November 12)

hogy szétnézhetek az oldalakon


----------



## oroszmark (2010 November 12)

itt rengeteg Jó dolog van


----------



## oroszmark (2010 November 12)

Leginkább


----------



## oroszmark (2010 November 12)

a hangoskönyvek tetszenek


----------



## erichi (2010 November 12)

14


----------



## erichi (2010 November 12)

15


----------



## erichi (2010 November 12)

16


----------



## erichi (2010 November 12)

17


----------



## erichi (2010 November 12)

18


----------



## erichi (2010 November 12)

19


----------



## erichi (2010 November 12)

:0:


----------



## erichi (2010 November 12)

Már nagyon rég reggeltem, de csak most jutottam oda, hogy teljes tag lehessek. Nagyon sok jo dolog van ezen az oldalon.


----------



## oroszmark (2010 November 12)

Mostantól


----------



## oroszmark (2010 November 12)

még rendszeresebben


----------



## oroszmark (2010 November 12)

látogatom a honlapot


----------



## oroszmark (2010 November 12)

mivel


----------



## oroszmark (2010 November 12)

állandó tag


----------



## oroszmark (2010 November 12)

leszek


----------



## oroszmark (2010 November 12)

jó fórumozást


----------



## oroszmark (2010 November 12)

kívánok mindenkinek


----------



## oroszmark (2010 November 12)

maradok


----------



## oroszmark (2010 November 12)

tisztelettel


----------



## oroszmark (2010 November 12)

továbbra is


----------



## oroszmark (2010 November 12)

hűséges hívük


----------



## szozsa (2010 November 12)

Én is nagyon kíváncsi lennék, de sajnos még nem tudom megnézni.


----------



## tinanta (2010 November 12)

Na, akkor neki kezdek én is.


----------



## tinanta (2010 November 12)

Még nem tudom, hogy hogy fogom a 20 hozzászólást összeszedni.


----------



## tinanta (2010 November 12)

Hetek óta dekorgumis ötleteket keresek.


----------



## tinanta (2010 November 12)

4


----------



## tinanta (2010 November 12)

néha muszály számokat ütnöm mert elfelejtem hogy hol járok


----------



## tinanta (2010 November 12)

kisfiammal vagyok itthon


----------



## tinanta (2010 November 12)

szeretnék kreatívkodni


----------



## tinanta (2010 November 12)

csak nem tudom honnan vegyem az ötleteket


----------



## tinanta (2010 November 12)

sokat nézelődöm a neten


----------



## tinanta (2010 November 12)

ez már a fele


----------



## tinanta (2010 November 12)

na még ennyit


----------



## tinanta (2010 November 12)

mit írjak még


----------



## tinanta (2010 November 12)

hol keressem a dekorgums ötleteket?


----------



## tinanta (2010 November 12)

fiam szereti az állatokat


----------



## Bettike2010 (2010 November 12)

tralllala


----------



## Bettike2010 (2010 November 12)

szió-mió


----------



## tinanta (2010 November 12)

14


----------



## Bettike2010 (2010 November 12)

.)))_)


----------



## tinanta (2010 November 12)

már nem sok kell


----------



## Bettike2010 (2010 November 12)

))


----------



## tinanta (2010 November 12)

visszaszámlálás indul


----------



## tinanta (2010 November 12)

utána csak a 2 napot kell kivárnom


----------



## tinanta (2010 November 12)

na még egyet


----------



## tinanta (2010 November 12)

és 20


----------



## medver38 (2010 November 12)

Hmmm--nem bántásképpen mondom,de szerintem máshogy is össze lehet
szedni azt a nyüves 20 hozzászólást,nem csak szavakra tördelni 1mondatot
Idáig több ezer embernek sikerült + fogalmazni 1 mondatot.Ne legyünk maximalisták,nem többszörösen összetett mondatra gondoltam,bár ilyennel
sűrűbben találkozom,mint ezekkel a furcsa mondat fűzéssel.Még mielőtt
+ sértődne valaki--így is lehet 20 hozzászólás,de minek?Rengeteg fórumon fent
vagyok,itt is sok az ismerős,a mi fórumunkon is kötelező a 20 hozzászólás.
Tudod miért?Így mérjük fel,hogy valóban + érdemled-e a tagságot,vagy csak
lusta vagy máshol keresgélni---hiszen itt minden + van,amire áhítozol.Csak a
CH-nak köszönheted,hogy nem szólnak ezekért a furcsa episztoláért.Ha dühösek
vagytok,teddjétek.Képzeld,ha ezt szavanként leírnátok akár mod is lehetnétek))
Üdvözlettel:egy agg,pesti medve


----------



## Bettike2010 (2010 November 12)

szuper!!!kiss


----------



## Bettike2010 (2010 November 12)

Köszönjük a hasznos infókat!


----------



## Bettike2010 (2010 November 12)

Üdv. mindenkienk mégegyszer!kiss


----------



## Bettike2010 (2010 November 12)

igeeeen


----------



## Bettike2010 (2010 November 12)

Köszönjük!


----------



## timuci (2010 November 12)

Köszi a lehetőséget.


----------



## Bettike2010 (2010 November 12)

forrókiss


----------



## rebaba (2010 November 12)

üdv mindenkinek


----------



## reggaee (2010 November 12)

Helló!
Mivel friss regisztrációval még van 2 napom, nem hiszem, hogy nagyon kapkodnom kéne a hozzászólással, nem igaz?  Bár jó lett volna olvasni a könyvet, amit egész Pesten nem lehet felhajtani az antikváriumokban, de azért hétfőre ezek szerint már bogarászhatom...
Még ki kell ismernem magam itt, nem tudom, igazából miről is szól ez az oldal, eddig tetszik. :-D
Regi


----------



## L-né (2010 November 12)

*gyűjtés*

1


----------



## L-né (2010 November 12)

*2*

2


----------



## L-né (2010 November 12)

*3*

3


----------



## L-né (2010 November 12)

*4*

4


----------



## L-né (2010 November 12)

*5*

5


----------



## L-né (2010 November 12)

*6*

6


----------



## L-né (2010 November 12)

*7*

7


----------



## L-né (2010 November 12)

*8*

8


----------



## L-né (2010 November 12)

*9*

9


----------



## L-né (2010 November 12)

*10*

10


----------



## L-né (2010 November 12)

*11*

11


----------



## L-né (2010 November 12)

*12*

12


----------



## L-né (2010 November 12)

*13*

13 nem vagyok babonás


----------



## L-né (2010 November 12)

*14*

14


----------



## L-né (2010 November 12)

*15*

15


----------



## L-né (2010 November 12)

*16*

16


----------



## L-né (2010 November 12)

*17*

17


----------



## L-né (2010 November 12)

*18*

18


----------



## L-né (2010 November 12)

*19*

19


----------



## L-né (2010 November 12)

*20*

20


----------



## Rajzolgatok (2010 November 12)

1, megérett a meggy


----------



## Rajzolgatok (2010 November 12)

2, csipkebokor vesszõ


----------



## Rajzolgatok (2010 November 12)

3, te vagy az én párom


----------



## Rajzolgatok (2010 November 12)

4, te kis leány hová mégy


----------



## Rajzolgatok (2010 November 12)

5, érik a tök


----------



## Rajzolgatok (2010 November 12)

6, hasad a pad


----------



## Rajzolgatok (2010 November 12)

7, zsemlét süt a pék


----------



## Rajzolgatok (2010 November 12)

8, kis Ferenc


----------



## Rajzolgatok (2010 November 12)

10, tiszta víz


----------



## Rajzolgatok (2010 November 12)

hol a 9?


----------



## Rajzolgatok (2010 November 12)

9, kis Ferenc


----------



## Rajzolgatok (2010 November 12)

20-as


----------



## Rajzolgatok (2010 November 12)

és a két nap is letelt


----------



## KrisztiSanyi (2010 November 12)

üdv


----------



## KrisztiSanyi (2010 November 12)

Köszi ezt a fórumot.


----------



## Kidman79 (2010 November 12)

*20 hozzászólás gyűjtése*

Szia még csak ma regeltem be az oldalra ,és ahogy néztem nagyon sok olyan dolog van itt amit keresek egy ideje.Szeretném minél előbb letudni a 20 hozzászólást . Tudsz segíteni ebben?


----------



## KrisztiSanyi (2010 November 12)

én is most regeltem be, gyúrok a 20-ra, gyere át szóláncolni, aztán felváltva hozzászólunk, és pikk-pakk meglesz...
http://canadahun.com/forum/showthread.php?p=2574666&posted=1#post2574666
itt


----------



## Kidman79 (2010 November 12)

Ja már látom.....


----------



## kocka301 (2010 November 12)

*Petőfi Sándor*



Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg



Talpra magyar hív a haza 
Itt az idő
Most vagy soha


----------



## futor (2010 November 12)

d


----------



## futor (2010 November 12)

h


----------



## xyxy111 (2010 November 12)

sziasztok!


----------



## natian (2010 November 12)

Rabok legyünk


----------



## martonandras (2010 November 12)

jó a hangoskönyv rész


----------



## martonandras (2010 November 12)

üdv mindenkinek


----------



## martonandras (2010 November 12)

18


----------



## martonandras (2010 November 12)

17


----------



## martonandras (2010 November 12)

16


----------



## martonandras (2010 November 12)

15


----------



## martonandras (2010 November 12)

14


----------



## martonandras (2010 November 12)

13


----------



## Tiimoo (2010 November 12)

20


----------



## Tiimoo (2010 November 12)

19


----------



## martonandras (2010 November 12)

12


----------



## Tiimoo (2010 November 12)

18


----------



## Tiimoo (2010 November 12)

17


----------



## Tiimoo (2010 November 12)

16


----------



## Tiimoo (2010 November 12)

15


----------



## martonandras (2010 November 12)

11


----------



## Tiimoo (2010 November 12)

14


----------



## TheArchangel (2010 November 12)

*Sziasztok!*

Szóval az egész úgy kezdődött, hogy könyveket kerestem pdf formátumban. Micsoda véletlen, hogy itt találtam jó néhányat, amit kerestem. De véletlenek nincsenek, ugye? Szóval regisztráltam itt a CanadaHun oldalon.

Most az Egyesült Királyságban dolgozok. Korábban terveztem, hogy Kanadába megyek. Hogy miért? Nagyon egyszerű. Halálosan beleszerettem egy torontói nőbe. Budapesten történt. Nem beszélt magyarul, én meg nagyon keveset angolul. 3 hónapon belül olyan nagyot fejlődtem, hogy utána minden egyéb felkészülés nélkül letettem a középfokú nyelvvizsgát. Mire képes a szerelem.

Aztán hazautazott. Több mint egy évig távkapcsolatot folytattunk. Ez idő alatt háromszor láttuk egymást. Velencébe is elutaztunk. Úgy terveztem, hogy Kanadába költözök. Nem volt elég bátorságom, hitem, pénzem, stb. Neki pedig volt egy másik élete, másik kapcsolata.

Szóval ez a kapcsolatom Kanadával. Most pedig idetévedtem, mert láttam, hogy nagyon jó közösségi élet van itt, és rengeteg jó könyvet osztotok meg egymással. Épp Müller Péter könyveket kerestem, meg a Végtelen Történet című könyvet.

Na. Bemutatkozásul ennyit.

Üdv mindenkinek!


----------



## Tiimoo (2010 November 12)

13


----------



## DewCee (2010 November 12)

John Masefield (1878-1967)


----------



## Tiimoo (2010 November 12)

12


----------



## DewCee (2010 November 12)

"Sea-Fever"


----------



## Tiimoo (2010 November 12)

11


----------



## DewCee (2010 November 12)

I must down to the seas again, to the lonely sea and the sky,


----------



## martonandras (2010 November 12)

10


----------



## Tiimoo (2010 November 12)

10


----------



## DewCee (2010 November 12)

And all I ask is a tall ship and a star to steer her by,


----------



## DewCee (2010 November 12)

And the wheel's kick and the wind's song and the white sail's shaking,


----------



## Tiimoo (2010 November 12)

9


----------



## DewCee (2010 November 12)

And a grey mist on the sea's face, and a grey dawn breaking.


----------



## DewCee (2010 November 12)

I must down to the seas again, for the call of the running tide


----------



## Tiimoo (2010 November 12)

8


----------



## martonandras (2010 November 12)

9


----------



## DewCee (2010 November 12)

Is a wild call and a clear call that may not be denied;


----------



## Tiimoo (2010 November 12)

7


----------



## DewCee (2010 November 12)

And all I ask is a windy day with the white clouds flying,


----------



## Tiimoo (2010 November 12)

6


----------



## martonandras (2010 November 12)

8


----------



## DewCee (2010 November 12)

And the flung spray and the blown spume, and the sea-gulls crying.


----------



## Tiimoo (2010 November 12)

5


----------



## martonandras (2010 November 12)

7


----------



## DewCee (2010 November 12)

I must down to the seas again, to the vagrant gypsy life,


----------



## Tiimoo (2010 November 12)

4


----------



## martonandras (2010 November 12)

6


----------



## DewCee (2010 November 12)

To the gull's way and the whale's way where the wind's like a whetted knife;


----------



## Tiimoo (2010 November 12)

3


----------



## noreen (2010 November 12)

Sziasztok


----------



## martonandras (2010 November 12)

5


----------



## DewCee (2010 November 12)

And all I ask is a merry yarn from a laughing fellow-rover


----------



## Tiimoo (2010 November 12)

2


----------



## noreen (2010 November 12)

én is számolgatok egyet (ez a 2)


----------



## martonandras (2010 November 12)

4


----------



## DewCee (2010 November 12)

And quiet sleep and a sweet dream when the long trick's over.


----------



## noreen (2010 November 12)

3


----------



## noreen (2010 November 12)

3+1=4


----------



## martonandras (2010 November 12)

3


----------



## DewCee (2010 November 12)

"to boldly go where no man has gone before"


----------



## Tiimoo (2010 November 12)

Sziasztok!

Mindenkinek szép estét kívánok! Ahogy olvasgattam, jó kis közösség alakult ki az oldalon és sok hasznos dolgot találtam már most!!!


----------



## DewCee (2010 November 12)

This has all happened before


----------



## noreen (2010 November 12)

4+1=5


----------



## martonandras (2010 November 12)

2


----------



## DewCee (2010 November 12)

and it will happen again


----------



## noreen (2010 November 12)

6


----------



## martonandras (2010 November 12)

1 indul a harry potter letöltés


----------



## noreen (2010 November 12)

7


----------



## noreen (2010 November 12)

8


----------



## DewCee (2010 November 12)

semper fidelis


----------



## noreen (2010 November 12)

9


----------



## martonandras (2010 November 12)

bye


----------



## DewCee (2010 November 12)

visszaszámlálás: 3,...


----------



## DewCee (2010 November 12)

2...


----------



## noreen (2010 November 12)

harry potter?  nekem sem ártana azt töltögetni... ;-)


----------



## DewCee (2010 November 12)

1 (a ráadás )


----------



## noreen (2010 November 12)

11


----------



## noreen (2010 November 12)

12


----------



## noreen (2010 November 12)

13


----------



## noreen (2010 November 12)

14


----------



## noreen (2010 November 12)

15


----------



## noreen (2010 November 12)

16


----------



## noreen (2010 November 12)

17


----------



## noreen (2010 November 12)

18


----------



## noreen (2010 November 12)

na még egy utolsó előtti...


----------



## noreen (2010 November 12)

...meg egy utolsó...


----------



## noreen (2010 November 12)

... és egy ráadás, csak mert biztos, ami tuti ;-)


----------



## Buci752 (2010 November 12)

melitta írta:


> aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


1


----------



## Buci752 (2010 November 12)

buci752 írta:


> 1


2


----------



## Buci752 (2010 November 12)

3


----------



## Buci752 (2010 November 12)

4


----------



## Buci752 (2010 November 12)

5


----------



## Buci752 (2010 November 12)

6


----------



## Buci752 (2010 November 12)

7


----------



## Buci752 (2010 November 12)

8


----------



## Buci752 (2010 November 12)

9


----------



## Buci752 (2010 November 12)

10


----------



## Buci752 (2010 November 12)

11


----------



## Buci752 (2010 November 12)

12


----------



## Buci752 (2010 November 12)

13


----------



## Buci752 (2010 November 12)

14


----------



## Buci752 (2010 November 12)

15


----------



## Buci752 (2010 November 12)

16


----------



## Buci752 (2010 November 12)

17


----------



## Buci752 (2010 November 12)

18


----------



## Buci752 (2010 November 12)

19


----------



## Buci752 (2010 November 12)

20


----------



## kajzinger.robert (2010 November 12)

*-*

Köszönöm hogy létezik az oldalt!


----------



## kajzinger.robert (2010 November 12)

*-*

Köszönöm hogy létezik az oldalt!:grin:


----------



## kajzinger.robert (2010 November 12)

*-Köszönöm hogy létezik az oldalt!*

Köszönöm hogy létezik az oldalt!:grin:


----------



## kajzinger.robert (2010 November 12)

*-*

Köszönöm hogy létezik az oldal!


----------



## kajzinger.robert (2010 November 12)

*1*

Köszönöm hogy létezik az oldalt!:grin:


----------



## LIAL (2010 November 13)

*Köszömet*

Köszönöm a jó filmeket!


----------



## LIAL (2010 November 13)

:d


----------



## LIAL (2010 November 13)

*Köszönet*

Köszi a régi filmeket!


----------



## LIAL (2010 November 13)

*Koszönet*

Szuper


----------



## LIAL (2010 November 13)

*Koszönet*

:d


----------



## LIAL (2010 November 13)

*Koszönet*


----------



## LIAL (2010 November 13)

*Koszönet*

Jó szórakozást mindenkinek!


----------



## LIAL (2010 November 13)

Jó szórakozást mindenkinek!


----------



## LIAL (2010 November 13)

:d


----------



## Erika 75 (2010 November 13)

Köszi!


----------



## LIAL (2010 November 13)

:d :d


----------



## LIAL (2010 November 13)

Helló mindenki


----------



## LIAL (2010 November 13)

Jó az oldal


----------



## LIAL (2010 November 13)

:d:d:d


----------



## LIAL (2010 November 13)




----------



## LIAL (2010 November 13)

:4:


----------



## LIAL (2010 November 13)

:0:


----------



## LIAL (2010 November 13)

\\m/


----------



## LIAL (2010 November 13)

:444:


----------



## LIAL (2010 November 13)

:11:


----------



## LIAL (2010 November 13)

:88:


----------



## Maglor (2010 November 13)

Sziasztok!
1


----------



## Maglor (2010 November 13)

2


----------



## Maglor (2010 November 13)

3


----------



## Maglor (2010 November 13)

4


----------



## Maglor (2010 November 13)

5


----------



## Maglor (2010 November 13)

6


----------



## Maglor (2010 November 13)

7


----------



## Maglor (2010 November 13)

8


----------



## Maglor (2010 November 13)

9


----------



## Maglor (2010 November 13)

10


----------



## Maglor (2010 November 13)

11


----------



## Maglor (2010 November 13)

12


----------



## Maglor (2010 November 13)

13


----------



## Maglor (2010 November 13)

14


----------



## Maglor (2010 November 13)

15


----------



## Maglor (2010 November 13)

16


----------



## Maglor (2010 November 13)

17


----------



## Maglor (2010 November 13)

18


----------



## Maglor (2010 November 13)

19


----------



## Maglor (2010 November 13)

20


----------



## nótásgabi (2010 November 13)

Egy érdekes szóhasonlat:Mi fán terem a dió avagy MI,FÁ-n terem a TI,DÓ.Tehát az E és az F mega a H és a C hangok között nincs félhang.Szolfézs órán tanultam meg,ha valaki elfelejtené így könnyebben rájön.


----------



## elonyaí (2010 November 13)

*köszönet*



Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


Köszönöm


----------



## elonyaí (2010 November 13)

*köszönet*

köszönöm


----------



## elonyaí (2010 November 13)

*összeszed*

három


----------



## elonyaí (2010 November 13)

*összeszed*

négy


----------



## elonyaí (2010 November 13)

*összeszed*

öt


----------



## elonyaí (2010 November 13)

*összeszed*

hat


----------



## elonyaí (2010 November 13)

*öszeszed*

hét


----------



## elonyaí (2010 November 13)

*öszeszed*

nyolc


----------



## elonyaí (2010 November 13)

*összeszed*

kilenc


----------



## elonyaí (2010 November 13)

*összeszed*

tíz


----------



## elonyaí (2010 November 13)

*összeszed*

tizenegy


----------



## elonyaí (2010 November 13)

*összeszed*

tizenkettő


----------



## elonyaí (2010 November 13)

*összeszed*

tíz plusz három


----------



## elonyaí (2010 November 13)

*összeszed*

tizennégy


----------



## elonyaí (2010 November 13)

*összeszed*

tizenöt


----------



## elonyaí (2010 November 13)

*összeszed*

tizenhat


----------



## elonyaí (2010 November 13)

*összeszed*

tizenhét


----------



## elonyaí (2010 November 13)

*összeszed*

tizennyolc


----------



## elonyaí (2010 November 13)

*összeszed*

tizenkilenc


----------



## elonyaí (2010 November 13)

*összeszed*

húsz


----------



## elonyaí (2010 November 13)

*összeszed*

huszonegy blackjack


----------



## Nikoletto (2010 November 13)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Nikoletto (2010 November 13)

Aki bújt aki nem...


----------



## Nikoletto (2010 November 13)

Végre süt a nap!!!


----------



## banderosz (2010 November 13)

Üdvözlök mindenkit!


----------



## Nikoletto (2010 November 13)

Csigabigaetetés indul...


----------



## banderosz (2010 November 13)

Banderosz


----------



## banderosz (2010 November 13)

banderosz vagyok


----------



## littleandi (2010 November 13)

jelen


----------



## banderosz (2010 November 13)

Nem Banderas


----------



## banderosz (2010 November 13)

Mint Antonio Banderas


----------



## banderosz (2010 November 13)

Mert az egy színész


----------



## banderosz (2010 November 13)

Jó filmjei vannak


----------



## banderosz (2010 November 13)

Egy-kettőt láttam


----------



## TheArchangel (2010 November 13)

*a második*

Minthogy alapvetően a jó könyvek letöltésének lehetősége vonzott ide, a következő bejegyzéseimben szeretnék megosztani néhány forrást, ahonnan eBook-okat tölthettek le. Ezek az oldalak többségében angol nyelvű könyveket kínálnak, de rögtön az elején mutatok egy olyan linket, ahonnan a következő könyvek tölthetők le magyar nyelven:

Magyar nyelvű tudományos ismeretterjesztő könyvek pdf, doc,rtf és txt formátumban:

Albert Einstein: A specialis es altalanos relativitas elmelete
Albert Einstein: Hogyan latom a vilagot?
Bartus Laszlo: Fesz van
Brand Stewart: Amig vilag a vilag
Carl Sagan: Az eden sarkanyai
Carl Sagan: Korok es demonok
Carl Sagan: Milliardok es milliardok
Daniel Dennett: Micsoda elmek
Desmond Morris: A csupasz majom
Desmond Morris: Az emberallat
Desmond Morris: Miert csinalja...? a lo
Desmond Morris: Miert csinalja...? a macska
Francis Crick: Az elet mikentje
Ian Steward: A termeszet szβmai
Jared Diamond: Miθrt elvezet a szex?
John D. Barrow: A vilagegyetem szuletese
John Gribbin: Az ido szuletese
John Gribbin: Schrodinger kiscicai es a valosag keresese
Mark Buchanan: Nexus
Martin Rees: Csak hat szam
Megyesi Zoltan: Titkosirasok
Olivia Judson: Kedves Dr. Tatiana
Paul Davies: Az utolso harom perc
Pratkanis&Aronson: A Rabeszelogθp
Richard Dawkins: A hodito gen
Richard Dawkins: Az onzo gen
Richard Dawkins: Folyam az edenkertbol
Richard Feynman: Hat majdnem konnyu eloadas
Richard Feynman: Mai fizika 2.
Richard Feynman: Trefal, Feynman Ur?
Roy Porter: Ver es virtus
Simon Singh: Kodkonyv
Stephen Hawking - Leonard Mlodinow: Az ido meg rovidebb tortenete
Stephen Hawking: Az ido rovid tortenete
Stephen Hawking: Einstein alma
Szatmari Eors - Maynard Smith: Az evolucio nagy lepesei
Szent-Gyorgyi Albert: Az elo allapot
Szent-Gyorgyi Albert: Az orult majom
Timothy Ferris: A voros hatar 

A linkje: http://thepiratebay.org/torrent/3763498/



Ha valaki nem tudná letölteni őket, szóljatok, feltöltöm ide, amelyik érdekel.

Üdv


----------



## banderosz (2010 November 13)

Mostanában nincs új filmje


----------



## Nikoletto (2010 November 13)

Utána mosás...Főzés...


----------



## banderosz (2010 November 13)

Valaki tud új filmjéről?


----------



## Nikoletto (2010 November 13)

És mindjárt....


----------



## banderosz (2010 November 13)

A Desperadó


----------



## Nikoletto (2010 November 13)

Sziasztok, mindenki, kellemes hétvégét mindenkinek!!!


----------



## banderosz (2010 November 13)

jó film


----------



## banderosz (2010 November 13)

Sorozatban is szerepelt?


----------



## banderosz (2010 November 13)

Én még abban nem láttam


----------



## banderosz (2010 November 13)

amúgy jó szinész


----------



## banderosz (2010 November 13)

és jóképű


----------



## banderosz (2010 November 13)

Még megvan a felesége?


----------



## banderosz (2010 November 13)

Az a szőke nő!


----------



## banderosz (2010 November 13)

Nem tudom hogy hívják


----------



## banderosz (2010 November 13)

egyszerüen nem jut eszembe


----------



## banderosz (2010 November 13)

az is jó szinésznő


----------



## banderosz (2010 November 13)

Valaki tudja a nevét?


----------



## banderosz (2010 November 13)

ha valaki tudja, írja meg!


----------



## Lena001 (2010 November 13)

Köszönöm a lehetőséget!


----------



## Lena001 (2010 November 13)

Nagyon jó ötlet volt!


----------



## TheArchangel (2010 November 13)

*a harmadik*

Aztán vannak könyvek mobil-poket formátumban is, méghozzá a következők:

Adams - Az Elet, a Vilagmindenseg, meg Minden.prc
Adams - Galaxis Utikalauz stopposoknak.prc
Adams - Jobbara artalmatlan.prc
Adams - Vendeglo a Vilag Vegen.prc
Adams - Viszlat, es kosz a halakat!.prc
Andersen - legszebb mesei.prc
Asimov - A Hajnal bolygo robotjai.prc
Asimov - A mezitelen nap.prc
Asimov - A robbano napok.prc
Asimov - Acelbarlangok.prc
Asimov - Alapitvany es Birodalom.prc
Asimov - Alapitvany es Fold.prc
Asimov - Alapitvany.prc
Asimov - Az Alapitvany elott.prc
Asimov - Az Alapitvany pereme.prc
Asimov - Az ur aramlatai.prc
Asimov - Csillagok akar a por.prc
Asimov - Elojatek az Alapitvanyhoz.prc
Asimov - Halalos itelet.prc
Asimov - Kavics az egben.prc
Asimov - Masodik Alapitvany.prc
Asimov - Robotok es Birodalom.prc
Asimov - Robottortenetek I-II.prc
Asimov - En, a robot.prc
Asimov - etikalauz.prc
Atkins - Teremtes.prc
Bach - Jonathan a siraly.prc
Banks - A Darazsgyar.prc
Banks - Nezz a szelbe.prc
Barrow - A vilagegyetem szuletese.prc
Bischoff - Ejszakai vilag.prc
Brand - Amig vilag a vilag.prc
Brown - A Da Vinci kod.prc
Brown - A megtevesztes foka.prc
Brown - Angyalok es demonok.prc
Brown - Digitalis erod.prc
Buchanan - Nexus avagy kicsi a vilag.prc
Burke - Tudashalo.prc
Burroughs - A Mars hercegnoje.prc
Burroughs - A Mars istenei.prc
Burroughs - A Mars Ura.prc
Burroughs - Thuvia a Mars lanya.prc
Christie - A titokzatos stylesi eset.prc
Christie - Harom vak eger.prc
Clancy - Elnoki jatszma.prc
Clarke - A Hollokiraly.prc
Coelho - A zarandoklat.prc
Coelho - Az ordog es Prym kisasszony.prc
Coelho - Tizenegy perc.prc
Coelho - Veronika meg akar halni.prc
Cook - A Feher Rozsa.prc
Cook - A Fekete Sereg.prc
Cook - Lappango arnyak.prc
Cornwell - Az eretnek.prc
Cornwell - Az ordoglovas.prc
Cornwell - Sharpe csataja.prc
Cornwell - Vandor.prc
Davies - Az utolso harom perc.prc
Davies - Az otodik csoda.prc
Davies - Egyedul vagyunk a vilagegyetemben.prc
Dawkins - A hodito gen.prc
Dawkins - Az onzo gen.prc
Dawkins - Az ordog kaplanja.prc
Dawkins - Folyam az Edenkertbol.prc
Dawkins - Isteni teveszme.prc
Dennett - Micsoda elmek.prc
Diamond - Miert elvezet a szex.prc
Dumas - A fekete tulipan.prc
Dumas - A harom testor.prc
Dumas - Monte Cristo grofja.prc
Eco - A Foucault-inga.prc
Eco - A rozsa neve.prc
Eco - A tegnap szigete.prc
Eco - Baudolino.prc
Edwards - Sarkanyvarazs.prc
Edwards - Sarkanyvihar.prc
Einstein - Hogyan latom a vilagot.prc
Erikson - A hold udvara.prc
Erikson - A jeg emlekezete.prc
Erikson - A Lancok Haza.prc
Erikson - Tremorlor kapuja.prc
Fable - A Halkiralyno es a dzsinnek.prc
Fable - A Halkiralyno es a Kommando.prc
Fable - A Hold forro jegen.prc
Fable - A pokol is elnyeli.prc
Fable - Apad, anyad ide lojon!.prc
Fable - Ki fekudt az agyamban.prc
Fable - Mogorva nyar.prc
Fable - Tundertanc.prc
Fable - Varazscsok.prc
Fable - Âµlmok tengere.prc
Fable - Âµlomhajsza.prc
Fable - Ebredj velem!.prc
Follett - Az idok vegezeteig.prc
Forrestal - Doom a pokol kapui.prc
Fuggelek A Da Vinci-kodhoz.prc
Gaiman - Amerikai istenek.prc
Gaiman - Csillagpor.prc
Gaiman - Tukor es fust.prc
Golding - A Legyek Ura.prc
Goodall - Az ember arnyekaban.prc
Gribbin - Az ido szuletese.prc
Gribbin - Schrodinger kiscicai es a valosag keresese.prc
Gaspar - Ket eletem egy halalom.prc
Haldeman - ?rok haborU.prc
Harris - Hannibal.prc
Hawking - Az ido meg rovidebb tortenete.prc
Hawking - Az ido rovid tortenete.prc
Hawking - Einstein alma es egyeb irasok.prc
Heinlein - Csillagkozi invazio.prc
Heller - Zarora.prc
Huxley - Szep Uj vilag.prc
Illyes - Hetvenhet magyar nepmese.prc
Kahn - A Jedi visszater.prc
King - A Halalsoron.prc
King - A harcos.prc
King - A holtsav.prc
King - A harmak elhivatasa.prc
King - A mobil.prc
King - A napkutya.prc
King - A ragyogas.prc
King - A Setet Torony.prc
King - A sarkany szeme.prc
King - A Talizman.prc
King - Az.prc
King - Bilincsben.prc
King - Borzalmak varosa.prc
King - Callai farkasok.prc
King - Carrie.prc
King - Cujo.prc
King - Dolores.prc
King - Ezust pisztolygolyok.prc
King - Halalos arnyek.prc
King - Hasznos holmik.prc
King - Nem jon szememre alom.prc
King - Puszta foldek.prc
King - Remauto.prc
King - Remalmok es lidercek.prc
King - Remulet a sivatagban.prc
King - Susannah dala.prc
King - Titkos ablak, titkos kert.prc
King - Tom Gordon segits.prc
King - TortUra.prc
King - TuzgyUjto.prc
King - Varazslo es uveg.prc
King - Vilagnagy strand.prc
King - Vegitelet.prc
King - Âµllattemeto.prc
King - Âµlomcsapda.prc
King - Ejszakai muszak.prc
Kleinheincz - ?lomerdo.prc
Kosun - Battle Royale.prc
Le Guin - Osszes Szigetvilag tortenet 2.prc
Lem - A Legyozhetetlen.prc
Lorenz - Az agresszio.prc
Lorenz - Mentsetek meg a remenyt.prc
Lukjanyenko - Ejszakai ?rseg.prc
Merle - Mestersegem a halal.prc
Merle - Âµllati elmek.prc
Monty Python - Brian elete.prc
Monty Python - Gyalog galopp.prc
Moorcock - Corum kardjai.prc
Moorcock - Harcikutya.prc
Moore - Biff evangeliuma.prc
Morris - A csupasz majom.prc
Orwell - 1984.prc
Orwell - Âµllatfarm.prc
Pohl - Csernobil.prc
Pratchett & Gaiman - Elveszett profeciak.prc
Pratchett - A Kaszas.prc
Pratchett - A magia fenye.prc
Pratchett - A magia szine.prc
Pratchett - Bubajos bajok.prc
Pratchett - EgyenjogU ritusok.prc
Pratchett - Erik.prc
Pratchett - Foldvajok.prc
Pratchett - Holgyek es urak.prc
Pratchett - Kisistenek.prc
Pratchett - Mort, a halal kisinasa.prc
Pratchett - Mozgo kepek.prc
Pratchett - Piramisok.prc
Pratchett - Soforok.prc
Pratchett - Szarnyalok.prc
Pratchett - Vege a mesenek.prc
Pratchett - Veszbanyak.prc
Pratchett - Orseg!, orseg!.prc
Rees - Csak hat szam.prc
Rejto - Az ellopott szazad.prc
Rejto - Halalsziget.prc
Rejto - Jo uzlet a halal.prc
Rejto - Legeny a talpan.prc
Renier - A Hitehagyott.prc
Renier - A karhozott.prc
Renier - A Kivulallo.prc
Renier - Pokol.prc
Rottring - Heri Kokler es a Buz Serlege.prc
Rottring - Heri Kokler es a Farao Âµtka.prc
Rottring - Heri Kokler es a Fonok Erdemrendje.prc
Rottring - Heri Kokler es a Hat TyUk Tava.prc
Rottring - Heri Kokler es a Mormon Kannaja.prc
Rottring - Heri Kokler es a Pokol Kapuja.prc
Rottring - Heri Kokler es a Stonehenge titka.prc
Rottring - Heri Kokler es a Teliver Herceg.prc
Rottring - Heri Kokler es a vampirok balja.prc
Rottring - Heri Kokler es az alkatrazi fogoly.prc
Rottring - Heri Kokler es az elf remalma.prc
Rottring - Heri Kokler es az epekove.prc
Rowling - A kviddics evszazadai.prc
Rowling - Harry Potter es a bolcsek kove.prc
Rowling - Harry Potter es a Felver Herceg (nh).prc
Rowling - Harry Potter es a Felver Herceg.prc
Rowling - Harry Potter es a Fonix Rendje.prc
Rowling - Harry Potter es a Halal Ereklyei (nh).prc
Rowling - Harry Potter es a Halal Ereklyei.prc
Rowling - Harry Potter es a titkok kamraja.prc
Rowling - Harry Potter es a Tuz Serlege.prc
Rowling - Harry Potter es az azkabani fogoly.prc
Rowling - Legendas allatok es megfigyelesuk.prc
Racz - Âµllitsatok meg Terezanyut!.prc
Sagan - Az Eden sarkanyai.prc
Sagan - Broca agya.prc
Sagan - Korok es demonok.prc
Sagan - Milliardok es milliardok.prc
Saylor - Profeciak kode.prc
Saylor - Roma.prc
Steward - A termeszet szamai.prc
Szentmihalyi - Edua es Kun Laszlo.prc
Taxil - A szorakoztato Biblia.prc
Tolkien - A Gyuruk Ura I-III.prc
Tolkien - A Gyuruk Ura-I.prc
Tolkien - A Gyuruk Ura-II.prc
Tolkien - A Gyuruk Ura-III.prc
Tolkien - A hobbit.prc
Tolkien - A szilmarilok.prc
Tolkien - Mesek.prc
Twain - Jeanne d'Arc.prc
Wallace - A borzalmak tornya.prc
Wallace - A biro vetke.prc
Wallace - A Scotland Yard es a gumiemberek.prc
Wallace - A Zold Ojasz.prc
Wallace - Het lakat alatt.prc
Watson - Warhammer 40000 Univerzuma.prc
Wells - Vilagok harca.prc
Zahn - A Birodalom orokosei.prc
Zahn - Az utolso parancs.prc
Zahn - Sotet erok ebredese.prc
Zuddas - Az utolso istenek.prc


http://thepiratebay.org/torrent/4279457/Magyar_e-konyvek_mobipocket_formatumban

Ezeket jól olvassa az Amazon Kinle-je, meg egy csomó telefon, de itt találtok hozzá progit is:
http://www.mobipocket.com/en/DownloadSoft/ProductDetailsReader.asp

Ha valakinek nem menne a könyvek letöltése, szóljon melyiket szeretné és feltöltöm ide.

Üdv


----------



## Kicsilulu (2010 November 13)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


 
Köszi!


----------



## Kicsilulu (2010 November 13)

Köszönöm, hogy jelen lehetek!


----------



## Kicsilulu (2010 November 13)

Jelen!


----------



## Kicsilulu (2010 November 13)

Mondjuk nem annyira értem,


----------



## Kicsilulu (2010 November 13)

hogy miért kell 20 hozzászólást összegyűjteni?


----------



## Kicsilulu (2010 November 13)

Illetve üzenetet.


----------



## Kicsilulu (2010 November 13)

banderosz írta:


> ha valaki tudja, írja meg!


 Sajnos én sem tudom.


----------



## Kicsilulu (2010 November 13)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Kicsilulu (2010 November 13)

Egyébként sokan vagyunk itt?


----------



## Kicsilulu (2010 November 13)

Szerintem


----------



## Kicsilulu (2010 November 13)

a két napi


----------



## Kicsilulu (2010 November 13)

regisztáció utáni késleltetés


----------



## Kicsilulu (2010 November 13)

is bőven elég lenne.


----------



## Kicsilulu (2010 November 13)

Nem mondom, szeretek írogatni


----------



## Kicsilulu (2010 November 13)

különböző fórumokba


----------



## Kicsilulu (2010 November 13)

itt az interneten,


----------



## Kicsilulu (2010 November 13)

de értelmetlenül hozzászólásokat létrehozni,


----------



## Kicsilulu (2010 November 13)

hát nem éppen épületes dolog.


----------



## Kicsilulu (2010 November 13)

Persze ha ez az ára


----------



## Kicsilulu (2010 November 13)

egy teljes értékű tagságnak,


----------



## Kicsilulu (2010 November 13)

akkor ennyi belefér.


----------



## TheArchangel (2010 November 13)

*negyedik*

Minthogy egyre növekszik az igény az eBook-ok iránt, így egyre több oldal kínálja az elektronikus könyveket. Melyik pénzért, melyik ingyen.

A formátumok változatossága és a neten elérhető konverterek számossága lehetővé teszi, hogy ebook reader nélkül is, akár mobileszközökön, akár a számítógépünk kijelzőjén olvassunk. (zárójelben a formátum)

Rögtön javaslom az Amazon oldalát, mivel magam Amazon Kindle-t vásároltam. Sok klasszikus könyv ingyen elérhető ezen az oldalon is. Magyar nyelvű könyvvel még nem találkoztam az Amazonon, többségében angol nyelvű kiadványok tölthetők le innen.

amazon.com (http://amazon.com) – (AZW) a legendás, műfajteremtő könyváruház naponta bővülő készlettel áll rendelkezésünkre, 240ezer kötet, a bestsellerektől a klasszikusokig. (vigyázz, az AZW=DRM!)

Üdv


----------



## seduction3 (2010 November 13)

*1*

1


----------



## seduction3 (2010 November 13)

2


----------



## seduction3 (2010 November 13)

5


----------



## seduction3 (2010 November 13)

4


----------



## seduction3 (2010 November 13)

3


----------



## seduction3 (2010 November 13)

7


----------



## seduction3 (2010 November 13)

8


----------



## seduction3 (2010 November 13)

9


----------



## seduction3 (2010 November 13)

10


----------



## seduction3 (2010 November 13)

21


----------



## seduction3 (2010 November 13)

22


----------



## seduction3 (2010 November 13)

23


----------



## seduction3 (2010 November 13)

24


----------



## seduction3 (2010 November 13)

25


----------



## kireti (2010 November 13)

Na akkor 20 hozzászólás


----------



## kireti (2010 November 13)

De mondja már meg valaki, hogy ennek mi értelme?


----------



## seduction3 (2010 November 13)

26


----------



## kireti (2010 November 13)

Semmit lényegét nem értem


----------



## seduction3 (2010 November 13)

27


----------



## kireti (2010 November 13)

Csak felbosszant, hogy mire hozzájutok egy információhoz,hogy letöltsem még nem elég 20 felesleges hozzászólás, még várjak 48 órát is


----------



## kireti (2010 November 13)

tényleg valaki mondja már meg mire jó ez?


----------



## seduction3 (2010 November 13)

28


----------



## kireti (2010 November 13)

Lehet azért, hogy ne haljon ki a fórum?


----------



## kireti (2010 November 13)

na még kettő


----------



## kireti (2010 November 13)

még egy


----------



## kireti (2010 November 13)

na és ez már a 21. Biztos ami biztos


----------



## seduction3 (2010 November 13)

29


----------



## seduction3 (2010 November 13)

30
Bocs fiúk, mindjárt megvan


----------



## seduction3 (2010 November 13)

31 ez már a biztos ami biztos


----------



## kochzsoca (2010 November 13)

szia


----------



## smileandi (2010 November 13)

hello mindenki


----------



## smileandi (2010 November 13)

1


----------



## smileandi (2010 November 13)

2


----------



## smileandi (2010 November 13)

3


----------



## smileandi (2010 November 13)

4


----------



## smileandi (2010 November 13)

s


----------



## smileandi (2010 November 13)

d


----------



## smileandi (2010 November 13)

k


----------



## smileandi (2010 November 13)

m


----------



## smileandi (2010 November 13)

l


----------



## smileandi (2010 November 13)

zur


----------



## smileandi (2010 November 13)

dfh


----------



## smileandi (2010 November 13)

dw


----------



## smileandi (2010 November 13)

dvadv


----------



## smileandi (2010 November 13)

vx


----------



## smileandi (2010 November 13)

rh


----------



## smileandi (2010 November 13)

bxn


----------



## smileandi (2010 November 13)

cybnfh


----------



## smileandi (2010 November 13)

gigu


----------



## smileandi (2010 November 13)

hdtj


----------



## timuci (2010 November 13)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


 köszi a lehetőséget


----------



## smileandi (2010 November 13)

sfasgfasgfasfa


----------



## timuci (2010 November 13)

timuci írta:


> köszi a lehetőséget


 bocsi de gyorsan össze kell jönnie a 20 üzinek


----------



## timuci (2010 November 13)

timuci írta:


> bocsi de gyorsan össze kell jönnie a 20 üzinek


 szépen süt a nap


----------



## timuci (2010 November 13)

timuci írta:


> szépen süt a nap


----------



## timuci (2010 November 13)

timuci írta:


>


 
*1János 4,7 Szeretteim szeressük egymást, mert a szeretet az Istentől van, s mindaz, aki szeret, az Istentől született és ismeri az Istent. Aki nem szeret, nem ismerte meg az Istent, mert az Isten szeretet, Isten maga a szeretet.*


----------



## djklein (2010 November 13)

helló!


----------



## djklein (2010 November 13)

szeretnék


----------



## timuci (2010 November 13)

timuci írta:


> *1János 4,7 Szeretteim szeressük egymást, mert a szeretet az Istentől van, s mindaz, aki szeret, az Istentől született és ismeri az Istent. Aki nem szeret, nem ismerte meg az Istent, mert az Isten szeretet, Isten maga a szeretet.*


 
*1János 4,16 És mi megismertük és elhittük az Istennek irántunk való szeretetét.* *Az Isten szeretet… *– Ez biztos nagyon fontos dolog, ugye? – …*az Isten szeretet, és aki a szeretetben marad, az Istenben marad és az Isten is őbenne. *


----------



## djklein (2010 November 13)

már végre


----------



## timuci (2010 November 13)

*1János 4,16 És mi megismertük és elhittük az Istennek irántunk való szeretetét. Az Isten szeretet, és aki a szeretetben marad, az Istenben marad és az Isten is őbenne. *


----------



## djklein (2010 November 13)

letölteni a fórumról


----------



## djklein (2010 November 13)

de össze kell


----------



## djklein (2010 November 13)

Péel írta:


> 13


 gyüjtenem 20


----------



## djklein (2010 November 13)

hozzászólást


----------



## timuci (2010 November 13)

_Mert mindenki, aki segítségül hívja az Úr nevét, megtartatik._
_– Róma 10:13_


----------



## timuci (2010 November 13)

Én


----------



## djklein (2010 November 13)

de sajnos még csak


----------



## timuci (2010 November 13)

is


----------



## djklein (2010 November 13)

8 hozzászólásnál járok


----------



## timuci (2010 November 13)

ezen


----------



## djklein (2010 November 13)

meg van a kilencedik is


----------



## timuci (2010 November 13)

dolgozom


----------



## timuci (2010 November 13)

_Gondoljátok meg azért, hogy Ő ily ellene való támadást szenvedett el a bűnösöktől, hogy el ne lankadjatok, és el ne csüggedjetek lelketekben._
_– Zsidó 12:3_


----------



## djklein (2010 November 13)

11es


----------



## timuci (2010 November 13)

..._ örüljenek, akik kívánják az én igazságomat, hadd mondják mindenkor: Magasztaltassék az Úr, aki gyönyörködik az Ő szolgájának gyarapodásában._
_– Zsoltárok 35:27_


----------



## djklein (2010 November 13)

12es


----------



## timuci (2010 November 13)

_De nem csak őérettük könyörgök, hanem azokért is, akik az ő beszédükre hisznek majd énbennem... hogy egyek legyenek, amiképpen mi egyek vagyunk: Én őbennük, és te énbennem, hogy tökéletesen egyek legyenek, és hogy megismerje a világ, hogy te küldtél engem._
_– János 17:20,22-23_


----------



## djklein (2010 November 13)

13-as


----------



## timuci (2010 November 13)

_… __nincsen saját igazságom a törvényből, hanem van igazságom a Krisztusban való hit által, Istentől való megigazulásom a hit alapján._
_– Filippi 3:9_


----------



## djklein (2010 November 13)

azt hiszem timucinak hamarbb sikerül összegyűjteni a 20 hozzászólást


----------



## timuci (2010 November 13)

_Mindenki, akiben lehelet van, dicsérje az Urat! Dicsérjétek az Urat!_
_– Zsoltárok 150:6_


----------



## djklein (2010 November 13)

15-ös


----------



## timuci (2010 November 13)

Igy igaz!


----------



## djklein (2010 November 13)

16-os


----------



## timuci (2010 November 13)

Nem kell már sok!


----------



## djklein (2010 November 13)

17-es


----------



## djklein (2010 November 13)

18-as
de már 22-nél jársz!


----------



## djklein (2010 November 13)

19-es


----------



## djklein (2010 November 13)

20-as


----------



## djklein (2010 November 13)

21-es


----------



## djklein (2010 November 13)

és ez már a 22. hozzászólásom


----------



## skareb (2010 November 13)

nekem bejött köszi


----------



## djklein (2010 November 13)

már meg van a 20 hozzászólásom mégsem tudok letölteni, miért?


----------



## farvik (2010 November 13)

Csótolom!


----------



## farvik (2010 November 13)

Éééééééééééssssss, 20 !!!!!


----------



## skareb (2010 November 13)

miért nem enged letölteni engem sem??


----------



## Cervaes (2010 November 13)

Hello mindenkinek


----------



## Cervaes (2010 November 13)

én is elkezdek hozzászólásokat gyártani


----------



## Cervaes (2010 November 13)

és már a harmadiknál tartok


----------



## Cervaes (2010 November 13)

remélem elég értelmes hozzászólások ezek


----------



## Cervaes (2010 November 13)

Ime isten egyik prototipusa, túl bizarr ahhoz hogy éljen,túl ritka ahhoz hogy meghaljon.


----------



## skareb (2010 November 13)

nem tudok letölteni miért lehet ez?:S


----------



## skareb (2010 November 13)

hello


----------



## skareb (2010 November 13)

milyen hozzászólások mehetnek?


----------



## Cervaes (2010 November 13)

Aki vadállatot csinál magából, az megszabadul az emberi lét fájdalmától.

Dr. Johnson


----------



## skareb (2010 November 13)

akármi lehet?


----------



## skareb (2010 November 13)

tényleg akármi?


----------



## skareb (2010 November 13)

akármi akármi? XD


----------



## Cervaes (2010 November 13)

irok ami eszembe jut


----------



## skareb (2010 November 13)

kezdem úgy érezni magam hogy egyedül beszélek


----------



## Cervaes (2010 November 13)

Skareb haver azt irsz amit akarsz


----------



## skareb (2010 November 13)

mááár csak 10 kell


----------



## Cervaes (2010 November 13)

Pedig nem


----------



## skareb (2010 November 13)

már csak 9 XD


----------



## skareb (2010 November 13)

már csak 8 XD


----------



## Cervaes (2010 November 13)

Én nem is tudom hogy hol tartok


----------



## skareb (2010 November 13)

ez az időkorlát... már csak 7


----------



## Cervaes (2010 November 13)

Szerintem meg én beszélek egyedül


----------



## skareb (2010 November 13)

na már csak 6.... ami osztható 3-mal kettővel eggyel és mással is csak maradékkal


----------



## Cervaes (2010 November 13)

Lehet hogy már csak 8 kell?


----------



## skareb (2010 November 13)

5... egyik kedvenc számom is lehetne esetleg, de nem


----------



## Cervaes (2010 November 13)

Skareb te valami matek zseni lehetsz


----------



## skareb (2010 November 13)

huuuuu már közeledünk  4 XD


----------



## skareb (2010 November 13)

a nagy visszaszámlálás  3


----------



## Cervaes (2010 November 13)

:55:lepkeee


----------



## skareb (2010 November 13)

2


----------



## Cervaes (2010 November 13)

hatodik hozzászólásom


----------



## skareb (2010 November 13)

hogy csináltál lepkét??? ÉS MEGVAN !!!!!


----------



## Cervaes (2010 November 13)

vagyis hat van még hátra


----------



## skareb (2010 November 13)

mármint a 20


----------



## Cervaes (2010 November 13)

vagy 4, én nem vagyok olyan jó matekból mint skareb.
Egyébként grat !


----------



## skareb (2010 November 13)

???? már több mint 20 hozzászólásom van...


----------



## Cervaes (2010 November 13)

:9:ilyen smileikat sem sokat láttam más oldalakon


----------



## Cervaes (2010 November 13)

na közeledek a végéhez


----------



## skareb (2010 November 13)

neeem értem... több mint 20 hozzászólás de nincs letöltési jogom...


----------



## Cervaes (2010 November 13)

Igazából csak könyveket akarok letölteni az ipadomra,mert fent van az 1ik kedvenc sorozatom


----------



## Cervaes (2010 November 13)

Felix és Gotrek : Skavenvadász


----------



## skareb (2010 November 13)

nem értem....hm...


----------



## Cervaes (2010 November 13)

megvan már?


----------



## wolfeone (2010 November 13)

1


----------



## wolfeone (2010 November 13)

2


----------



## wolfeone (2010 November 13)

3


----------



## wolfeone (2010 November 13)

4


----------



## wolfeone (2010 November 13)

5


----------



## wolfeone (2010 November 13)

6


----------



## wolfeone (2010 November 13)

7


----------



## wolfeone (2010 November 13)

8


----------



## wolfeone (2010 November 13)

9


----------



## wolfeone (2010 November 13)

10


----------



## mephy6 (2010 November 13)

1


----------



## mephy6 (2010 November 13)

2


----------



## wolfeone (2010 November 13)

11


----------



## mephy6 (2010 November 13)

Az agyam a második legkedvesebb szervem.

Woody Allen


----------



## wolfeone (2010 November 13)

12


----------



## mephy6 (2010 November 13)

5


----------



## wolfeone (2010 November 13)

13


----------



## mephy6 (2010 November 13)

Igaz, hogy a kemény munka még senkit sem ölt meg, de hát miért kockáztasson az ember?
Ronald Reagen


----------



## wolfeone (2010 November 13)

15


----------



## mephy6 (2010 November 13)

Én mindig elkésem a munkából, de jóváteszem azzal, hogy korán távozom.
Charles Lamb


----------



## wolfeone (2010 November 13)

16


----------



## mephy6 (2010 November 13)

7576


----------



## wolfeone (2010 November 13)

18


----------



## mephy6 (2010 November 13)

Tanári pályának három szép oldala van: június, július és augusztus.
Ismeretlen


----------



## wolfeone (2010 November 13)

19


----------



## mephy6 (2010 November 13)

Fiatal koromban az volt az elvem, hogy ebéd előtt nem ittam töményet. Ma már az, hogy reggeli előtt nem teszem.
Sir Winston Churchill


----------



## wolfeone (2010 November 13)

20


----------



## wolfeone (2010 November 13)

17


----------



## mephy6 (2010 November 13)

Optimista: Trabantos vonóhoroggal...


----------



## mephy6 (2010 November 13)

Fejlődő országban ne igyál vizet,fejlett országban ne vegyél levegőt!
Jonathan Raban (angol író)


----------



## wolfeone (2010 November 13)

21


----------



## dummerauguszt (2010 November 13)

Vargha Dénes:


----------



## wolfeone (2010 November 13)

22


----------



## dummerauguszt (2010 November 13)

A révletek herándosai


----------



## dummerauguszt (2010 November 13)

*Szeládon* *fágva* száll a máfor


----------



## dummerauguszt (2010 November 13)

Homondok? Remélve feltereng


----------



## mephy6 (2010 November 13)

://:


----------



## dummerauguszt (2010 November 13)

S mi ketten, bús herándozók


----------



## dummerauguszt (2010 November 13)

Csak fégtünk, fántunk át a révleten


----------



## mephy6 (2010 November 13)

:111:


----------



## dummerauguszt (2010 November 13)

Hajahó! Visszamánt a táka!


----------



## dummerauguszt (2010 November 13)

Hajahó! Lepönt a vádatás!


----------



## dummerauguszt (2010 November 13)

Nincs lardaság, csak májó kérbedöntés,


----------



## dummerauguszt (2010 November 13)

Nincs éldelem, csak rétő álmarás.


----------



## dummerauguszt (2010 November 13)

Mi nem kárálva, nem sipogva bágunk,


----------



## dummerauguszt (2010 November 13)

Mi nem hemeghetünk rohátnokok mögén,


----------



## dummerauguszt (2010 November 13)

Csak halk s homálló harsadások estén


----------



## mephy6 (2010 November 13)

​ Egy napon a hét bölcs ellátogatott a híres Delphoi Apollón-templomba. Nagy tisztelettel fogadták őket, majd megkérték, hogy véssenek egy-egy bölcs mondást a templom falaiba.
Khilón a bejárat fölött, a homlokzatra írta:


----------



## dummerauguszt (2010 November 13)

Egybeferengünk ketten: te meg én.


----------



## mephy6 (2010 November 13)

„Ismerd meg tenmagad!"
Kleobulosz templomkapu jobb oldalára véste:
„Tarts mértéket!"
Periandrosz a bal oldalára:


----------



## dummerauguszt (2010 November 13)

Jókor jött ez a szép új blog. Kezdtem már elragadtatva lenni magamtól, hogy milyen nagyon ügyes vagyok, csuklóból odavágok egy plusz hasábot a sablonba, például, meg egyáltalán, ideje lenne másik hegyet megmászni (másik szakadékba vetődni), nincs már ebben a blogosdiban semmi kihívás.


----------



## mephy6 (2010 November 13)

„A legszebb dolog a világon a nyugalom."
Szolón az előcsarnok egyik félhomályos sarkát választotta:
„Ha megtanultál engedelmeskedni, akkor tudni fogsz uralkodni."
Thalész a templom külső falát választotta:
„Emlékezz meg barátaidról!"


----------



## dummerauguszt (2010 November 13)

Pedig de. Pislogok most, mint a vett malac - tegnapelőtt azt hittem, hogy sima ügy, tegnap előbb reménytelennek látszott a helyzet, később zseniális gondolatom támadt, ma ott tartok, hogy végre vannak olyan részei a sablonnak, amivel már tudok mit kezdeni. Hát linkfalat berakni még nem tudok...


----------



## dummerauguszt (2010 November 13)

Szóval ha a blogom éppen egy originál gyári sablonban parádézik, az azért van, mert annyira elizéltem a kódokat, hogy egyszerűbb volt visszaállni az eredeti állapotra, mint helyrehozni a félrelépéseimet.


----------



## mephy6 (2010 November 13)

Pittakosz a padlóra ezt az érthetetlen mondatot véste:
„Fizesd vissza a betétet!"
Priénéi Biasz utolsónak maradt, és csak hosszas unszolásra reszkető kézzel leírta minden idők legdöbbenetesebb és legvitatottabb mondását:
„Az emberek többsége rossz."


----------



## dummerauguszt (2010 November 13)

(Nagyon szimpatikus lehetőség, hogy néhány lépés visszavonható.)


----------



## era1982 (2010 November 13)

Encike22 írta:


> Korabeli hölgyek kalapban.


----------



## mephy6 (2010 November 13)

18


----------



## dummerauguszt (2010 November 13)

Az önbizalmamnak a html-centruma pedig visszafejlődött egy egészségesen megilletődött szintre.


----------



## dummerauguszt (2010 November 13)

A sablonba csak nagyon óvatosan éri meg belepiszkálni, érhetik meglepetések az embert.


----------



## dummerauguszt (2010 November 13)

Ja és közben belefutottam ebbe a nőklapjás blogba is, és ha már körbenéztem, akkor akár maradhatok is itt, nem igaz?


----------



## mephy6 (2010 November 13)

Az emberek a labdát és a nyulat kergetik, a királyok is ezzel szórakoznak. (Blaise Pascal)


----------



## dummerauguszt (2010 November 13)

Fogjuk a sorsra.


----------



## dummerauguszt (2010 November 13)

Nagy találmány, valaki elvégzi helyettem a piszkos munkát, vagyis minden erőfeszítés nélkül van egy saját honlapom, fent a neten. És egy mutatós sablonba belepiszkálni nagyszerű élmény, főleg akkor, ha nem zilálódik szét tőle a blogom.


----------



## mephy6 (2010 November 13)

hah végre megvan a 20 értelmetlen hozzászóllás


----------



## era1982 (2010 November 13)

Nagyon szép!


----------



## dummerauguszt (2010 November 13)

Tökéletesen amatőr (dilettáns) netező vagyok, azt is csak most kezdem sejteni, miért utálják a hozzáértők az Explorert, sőt sokáig azt se tudtam, hogy IE-n kívül is van élet.


----------



## dummerauguszt (2010 November 13)

Szóval lassan kisütöm, mit is szeretnék.


----------



## mephy6 (2010 November 13)

:777:


----------



## era1982 (2010 November 13)

Sziasztok! Gyűjtöm a hozzászólásokat,bár nem igazán tudom miről írjak.


----------



## mephy6 (2010 November 13)

22


----------



## mephy6 (2010 November 13)

23


----------



## era1982 (2010 November 13)

Azt mondták nagyon szép mintákat tatlálok majd itt.


----------



## mephy6 (2010 November 13)

24


----------



## era1982 (2010 November 13)

Nekünk magyar vizslánk van.


----------



## era1982 (2010 November 13)

Aranyos jószág....


----------



## era1982 (2010 November 13)

Pelé a neve.....


----------



## era1982 (2010 November 13)

A focistáról kapta a nevét


----------



## era1982 (2010 November 13)




----------



## era1982 (2010 November 13)




----------



## janos.kovacs (2010 November 13)

*1*

igen.


----------



## era1982 (2010 November 13)




----------



## era1982 (2010 November 13)

picepoca 
Csiga.....?????Milyen csiga?


----------



## era1982 (2010 November 13)

Na csak gyűlnek azok a hozzászólások


----------



## era1982 (2010 November 13)

Van valakinek magyar vizslája?


----------



## era1982 (2010 November 13)

...............


----------



## era1982 (2010 November 13)

1 2 3 4


----------



## era1982 (2010 November 13)

4 hónaposan kaptuk


----------



## era1982 (2010 November 13)

Kicsi pelé


----------



## era1982 (2010 November 13)

Jaj nagy P-vel


----------



## era1982 (2010 November 13)

És 20


----------



## era1982 (2010 November 13)

21


----------



## Ancsa1Pancsa (2010 November 13)

melitta írta:


> aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg



11


----------



## Ancsa1Pancsa (2010 November 13)

12


----------



## Ancsa1Pancsa (2010 November 13)

13


----------



## Ancsa1Pancsa (2010 November 13)

14


----------



## Ancsa1Pancsa (2010 November 13)

15


----------



## Ancsa1Pancsa (2010 November 13)

16


----------



## Ancsa1Pancsa (2010 November 13)

17


----------



## Ancsa1Pancsa (2010 November 13)

ancsa1pancsa írta:


> 11





mephy6 írta:


> 24


17


----------



## Ancsa1Pancsa (2010 November 13)

ancsa1pancsa írta:


> 11





ancsa1pancsa írta:


> 12





ancsa1pancsa írta:


> 13





ancsa1pancsa írta:


> 14





ancsa1pancsa írta:


> 15


30


----------



## Ancsa1Pancsa (2010 November 13)

kiss


Ancsa1Pancsa írta:


> 30





Ancsa1Pancsa írta:


> 17





Ancsa1Pancsa írta:


> 17





Ancsa1Pancsa írta:


> 16


----------



## Ancsa1Pancsa (2010 November 13)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


kössz a lehetőséget


----------



## Coletta (2010 November 13)

1. jelen!

Sziasztok


----------



## Coletta (2010 November 13)

2. -azért annyira nem szeretem az értelmetlen hozzászólást-



Coletta írta:


> 1. jelen!
> 
> Sziasztok


----------



## Coletta (2010 November 13)

3. -pl viccek 20 lépésben-


----------



## Coletta (2010 November 13)

4.

Egy idős néni rendszeresen beveri a sípcsontját. Az orvosa javasolja neki, hogy szerezzen be valami védőeszközt.
A néni bemegy egy sportboltba, és így szól az eladóhoz:
- Szeretnék egy sípcsontvédőt magamnak!
Az eladó ránéz, majd komoly arccal megkérdi:
- És csatárt, vagy hátvédet tetszik játszani?


----------



## Coletta (2010 November 13)

5.

Felirat egy állatorvosi váróteremben:
"5 perc múlva jövök. Marad! Ül!


----------



## Coletta (2010 November 13)

6.

Figyelmeztetés egy irodában:
"Minden harmadik házaló ügynököt lelőjük. A második épp az előbb távozott."


----------



## Coletta (2010 November 13)

7.

Tábla egy étterem bejáratánál:
" Miért ácsorogna odakint üres gyomorral! Jöjjön be inkább és töltődjön fel!"


----------



## cezoltan (2010 November 13)

1


----------



## cezoltan (2010 November 13)

2


----------



## Coletta (2010 November 13)

8.

Hong Kongban egy szupermarketben elhelyezett felirat:
"Az ön kényelme érdekében ajánljuk a gyors és hatékony önkiszolgálást."


----------



## cezoltan (2010 November 13)

3


----------



## cezoltan (2010 November 13)

4


----------



## cezoltan (2010 November 13)

micsoda marhaság------5


----------



## cezoltan (2010 November 13)

6


----------



## cezoltan (2010 November 13)

7


----------



## Coletta (2010 November 13)

9.

Felirat egy japán hotelszobában:
"Kérjük vendégeinket, hogy a fürdőkádon belül fürödjenek."


----------



## cezoltan (2010 November 13)

8


----------



## cezoltan (2010 November 13)

9


----------



## Coletta (2010 November 13)

10.

Tábla egy tisztítószalon ablakánál:
"Itt dobja le a nadrágját!"


----------



## Coletta (2010 November 13)

11.

Tábla egy norvég hotel előcsarnokában:
"A bárban csak gyermektelen hölgyek tartózkodhatnak."


----------



## cezoltan (2010 November 13)

10 félút---útfél


----------



## Coletta (2010 November 13)

12.

Tábla egy pszichiáter ajtaján:
"Kérem, ne zavarjon tovább!"


----------



## Coletta (2010 November 13)

13.

- Mami, mami, megtaláltam a nagypapát!
- Nem megmondtam, kisfiam, a virágágyásban nem ásunk!?


----------



## cezoltan (2010 November 13)

11


----------



## Coletta (2010 November 13)

cezoltan írta:


> 10 félút---útfél



.... végén leelőzöl, olyan lassú a netem


----------



## cezoltan (2010 November 13)

12


----------



## Coletta (2010 November 13)

15.

Az vizsgálat befejeztével az orvos szigorú arccal közli a beteggel:
- Kovács úr, mostantól tilos az alkohol, a dohányzás, a kártya...
- Értem, - feleli a férfi - szóval a feleségem járt már itt.


----------



## Coletta (2010 November 13)

16.

Férj a feleségnek:
- Drágám, mondtam már, hogy vasárnap lovagolni megyek?
- Na, abból nem lesz semmi. Felhívott a ló és közölte, hogy vemhes.


----------



## cezoltan (2010 November 13)

13 belső sávon


----------



## cezoltan (2010 November 13)

14


----------



## cezoltan (2010 November 13)

15


----------



## cezoltan (2010 November 13)

16


----------



## Coletta (2010 November 13)

volt már 3 előnyöm
de most mi jön??


----------



## cezoltan (2010 November 13)

17


----------



## cezoltan (2010 November 13)

18


----------



## cezoltan (2010 November 13)

19 lassan a vég


----------



## cezoltan (2010 November 13)

20 itt a cél hol a fékm?


----------



## cezoltan (2010 November 13)

20 itt a cél hol a fék
?


----------



## cezoltan (2010 November 13)

21 ha lúd legyen dagadt


----------



## cezoltan (2010 November 13)

Na, szevasz


----------



## bandiboy (2010 November 13)

O.k.


----------



## conquistador101 (2010 November 13)




----------



## samaja (2010 November 13)

Köszönöm.


----------



## balaton77 (2010 November 13)

1


----------



## balaton77 (2010 November 13)

2


----------



## balaton77 (2010 November 13)

3


----------



## balaton77 (2010 November 13)

marha lassú 4


----------



## balaton77 (2010 November 13)

5


----------



## balaton77 (2010 November 13)

már itt a 6odik


----------



## balaton77 (2010 November 13)

ez nagyon szórakoztató 7


----------



## balaton77 (2010 November 13)

8


----------



## balaton77 (2010 November 13)

amúgy tök értelmetlen 9


----------



## balaton77 (2010 November 13)

hiszen nem valós hozzászólás 10


----------



## balaton77 (2010 November 13)

úgyhogs kár ez a 20-as limit 11


----------



## balaton77 (2010 November 13)

12


----------



## balaton77 (2010 November 13)

jól elbeszélgetek magamban 13


----------



## balaton77 (2010 November 13)

jó társaság... 14


----------



## balaton77 (2010 November 13)

de már unalmas 15


----------



## balaton77 (2010 November 13)

még kell 5 16


----------



## balaton77 (2010 November 13)

17


----------



## balaton77 (2010 November 13)

és még állati lassú is 18


----------



## balaton77 (2010 November 13)

19


----------



## balaton77 (2010 November 13)

és itt a 20.!


----------



## balaton77 (2010 November 13)

és egy ráadás 21
na pá...


----------



## krisztina0617 (2010 November 13)

sziasztok...


----------



## krisztina0617 (2010 November 13)

:d


----------



## krisztina0617 (2010 November 13)

--:


----------



## krisztina0617 (2010 November 13)

ch


----------



## krisztina0617 (2010 November 13)

canadahun


----------



## krisztina0617 (2010 November 13)

,.,.


----------



## krisztina0617 (2010 November 13)

csak azért irok


----------



## krisztina0617 (2010 November 13)

ilyen sürün


----------



## krisztina0617 (2010 November 13)

hogy minnél hamarabb kijöjjön a


----------



## krisztina0617 (2010 November 13)

20 hosszászolás


----------



## krisztina0617 (2010 November 13)

djkhasb


----------



## krisztina0617 (2010 November 13)

aaa


----------



## krisztina0617 (2010 November 13)

lll


----------



## krisztina0617 (2010 November 13)

11114


----------



## krisztina0617 (2010 November 13)

4


----------



## krisztina0617 (2010 November 13)

3


----------



## krisztina0617 (2010 November 13)

2


----------



## krisztina0617 (2010 November 13)

1


----------



## boczyka (2010 November 13)

na ma én is megérkeztem


----------



## krisztina0617 (2010 November 13)

0000!


----------



## krisztina0617 (2010 November 13)

áááááh


----------



## boczyka (2010 November 13)

na még egy órácska és mehetek haza végre!!!


----------



## asatka (2010 November 13)

itt vagyok


----------



## asatka (2010 November 13)

2


----------



## asatka (2010 November 13)

jó ez a lehetőség


----------



## asatka (2010 November 13)

5.


----------



## asatka (2010 November 13)

5.


----------



## asatka (2010 November 13)

haladunk


----------



## asatka (2010 November 13)

7


----------



## asatka (2010 November 13)

8


----------



## asatka (2010 November 13)

9


----------



## asatka (2010 November 13)

tiz


----------



## asatka (2010 November 13)

a fele már kész


----------



## asatka (2010 November 13)

12


----------



## asatka (2010 November 13)

13


----------



## asatka (2010 November 13)

14


----------



## asatka (2010 November 13)

már 15


----------



## asatka (2010 November 13)

16


----------



## asatka (2010 November 13)

17


----------



## asatka (2010 November 13)

18


----------



## asatka (2010 November 13)

még 2


----------



## asatka (2010 November 13)

és kész 20


----------



## sivel (2010 November 13)

ok


----------



## sivel (2010 November 13)

ok2


----------



## sivel (2010 November 13)

ok3


----------



## sivel (2010 November 13)

ok4


----------



## sivel (2010 November 13)

ok5


----------



## sivel (2010 November 13)

ok6


----------



## sivel (2010 November 13)

ok7


----------



## sivel (2010 November 13)

ok8


----------



## sivel (2010 November 13)

ok9


----------



## sivel (2010 November 13)

ok10


----------



## sivel (2010 November 13)

ok11


----------



## sivel (2010 November 13)

ok12


----------



## sivel (2010 November 13)

ok13


----------



## sivel (2010 November 13)

ok14


----------



## sivel (2010 November 13)

ok15


----------



## sivel (2010 November 13)

ok16


----------



## sivel (2010 November 13)

ok17


----------



## sivel (2010 November 13)

ok18


----------



## sivel (2010 November 13)

ok19


----------



## sivel (2010 November 13)

ok20


----------



## fszab (2010 November 13)

kössz


----------



## fszab (2010 November 13)

kösz


----------



## Deathskull (2010 November 13)

+1 fő a fórumon


----------



## Deathskull (2010 November 13)

Számomra az egyik legkedvesebb vers:
Radnóti Miklós: Nem tudhatom

Nem tudhatom, hogy másnak e tájék mit jelent,
nekem szülőhazám itt e lángoktól ölelt
kis ország, messzeringó gyerekkorom világa.


----------



## Deathskull (2010 November 13)

Belőle nőttem én, mint fatörzsből gyönge ága
s remélem, testem is majd e földbe süpped el.


----------



## Deathskull (2010 November 13)

Itthon vagyok. S ha néha lábamhoz térdepel
egy-egy bokor, nevét is, virágát is tudom,
tudom, hogy merre mennek, kik mennek az uton,


----------



## Deathskull (2010 November 13)

s tudom, hogy mit jelenthet egy nyári alkonyon
a házfalakról csorgó, vöröslő fájdalom.


----------



## Deathskull (2010 November 13)

Ki gépen száll fölébe, annak térkép e táj,
s nem tudja, hol lakott itt Vörösmarty Mihály,


----------



## Deathskull (2010 November 13)

annak mit rejt e térkép? gyárat s vad laktanyát,
de nékem szöcskét, ökröt, tornyot, szelíd tanyát,
az gyárat lát a látcsőn és szántóföldeket,
míg én a dolgozót is, ki dolgáért remeg,


----------



## Deathskull (2010 November 13)

erdőt, füttyös gyümölcsöst, szöllőt és sírokat,
a sírok közt anyókát, ki halkan sírogat,


----------



## Deathskull (2010 November 13)

s mi föntről pusztitandó vasút, vagy gyárüzem,
az bakterház s a bakter előtte áll s üzen,


----------



## Deathskull (2010 November 13)

piros zászló kezében, körötte sok gyerek,
s a gyárak udvarában komondor hempereg;


----------



## Deathskull (2010 November 13)

és ott a park, a régi szerelmek lábnyoma,
a csókok íze számban hol méz, hol áfonya,


----------



## Deathskull (2010 November 13)

s az iskolába menvén, a járda peremén,
hogy ne feleljek aznap, egy kőre léptem én,


----------



## Deathskull (2010 November 13)

ím itt e kő, de föntről e kő se látható,
nincs műszer, mellyel mindez jól megmutatható.


----------



## Deathskull (2010 November 13)

Hisz bűnösök vagyunk mi, akár a többi nép,
s tudjuk miben vétkeztünk, mikor, hol és mikép,


----------



## Deathskull (2010 November 13)

de élnek dolgozók itt, költők is bűntelen,
és csecsszopók, akikben megnő az értelem,


----------



## Deathskull (2010 November 13)

világít bennük, őrzik, sötét pincékbe bújva,
míg jelt nem ír hazánkra újból a béke ujja,


----------



## Deathskull (2010 November 13)

s fojtott szavunkra majdan friss szóval ők felelnek.


----------



## Deathskull (2010 November 13)

Nagy szárnyadat borítsd ránk virrasztó éji felleg.


----------



## Deathskull (2010 November 13)

1944. január 17.


----------



## Deathskull (2010 November 13)

Nagyon megható, főleg ha 30 diák szavalja egyszerre...


----------



## futor (2010 November 13)

f


----------



## futor (2010 November 13)

x


----------



## Bettike2010 (2010 November 13)

kiss


----------



## Bettike2010 (2010 November 14)

.))


----------



## duerer (2010 November 14)

*duerer első bejeletkezése*



Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


Szia, Melitta,
én az Urantia könyvet szeretném letölteni, így találtam rá erre a helyre.
Nagyszerű dolog, hogy már megvan magyarul is ez a mű.
Meglepődve látom, hogy ilyen óriási, népszerű és színvonalas honlapotok van.
Üdvözlettel

duerer


----------



## boczyka (2010 November 14)

És magyar nyelvű ebookokat?


----------



## jules78 (2010 November 14)

http://mek.oszk.hu

ittt elég sok van.


----------



## jules78 (2010 November 14)

Nem tudjátok véletlenül, hogy az SLP (Silent Library Project) létezik-e valamilyen formában?


----------



## Mitlimurti (2010 November 14)

Sziasztok! Véletlenül jutottam el a holapra, de nagyon-nagyon tetszik, és azonnal regisztráltam is. 
Sok jó anyagot látok, amit remekül tudnék használni, természetesen én is 
feltölteném a sajátjaimat, de előtte teljesítenem kell a 20 hozzászólást. Úgyhogy elnézést az információmentes hozzászólásért.


----------



## Mitlimurti (2010 November 14)

Sziasztok! Véletlenül jutottam el a holapra, de nagyon-nagyon tetszik, és azonnal regisztráltam is. 
Sok jó anyagot látok, amit remekül tudnék használni, természetesen én is 
feltölteném a sajátjaimat, de előtte teljesítenem kell a 20 hozzászólást. Úgyhogy elnézést az információmentes hozzászólásért.


----------



## Mitlimurti (2010 November 14)

Sziasztok! Véletlenül jutottam el a holapra, de nagyon-nagyon tetszik, és azonnal regisztráltam is. 
Sok jó anyagot látok, amit remekül tudnék használni, természetesen én is 
feltölteném a sajátjaimat, de előtte teljesítenem kell a 20 hozzászólást. Úgyhogy elnézést az információmentes hozzászólásért.


----------



## Mitlimurti (2010 November 14)

Sziasztok! Véletlenül jutottam el a holapra, de nagyon-nagyon tetszik, és azonnal regisztráltam is. 
Sok jó anyagot látok, amit remekül tudnék használni, természetesen én is 
feltölteném a sajátjaimat, de előtte teljesítenem kell a 20 hozzászólást. Úgyhogy elnézést az információmentes hozzászólásért.


----------



## Mitlimurti (2010 November 14)

Sziasztok! Véletlenül jutottam el a holapra, de nagyon-nagyon tetszik, és azonnal regisztráltam is. 
Sok jó anyagot látok, amit remekül tudnék használni, természetesen én is 
feltölteném a sajátjaimat, de előtte teljesítenem kell a 20 hozzászólást. Úgyhogy elnézést az információmentes hozzászólásért.


----------



## Mitlimurti (2010 November 14)

Sziasztok! Véletlenül jutottam el a holapra, de nagyon-nagyon tetszik, és azonnal regisztráltam is. 
Sok jó anyagot látok, amit remekül tudnék használni, természetesen én is 
feltölteném a sajátjaimat, de előtte teljesítenem kell a 20 hozzászólást. Úgyhogy elnézést az információmentes hozzászólásért.


----------



## Mitlimurti (2010 November 14)

Sziasztok! Véletlenül jutottam el a holapra, de nagyon-nagyon tetszik, és azonnal regisztráltam is. 
Sok jó anyagot látok, amit remekül tudnék használni, természetesen én is 
feltölteném a sajátjaimat, de előtte teljesítenem kell a 20 hozzászólást. Úgyhogy elnézést az információmentes hozzászólásért.


----------



## Mitlimurti (2010 November 14)

Sziasztok! Véletlenül jutottam el a holapra, de nagyon-nagyon tetszik, és azonnal regisztráltam is. 
Sok jó anyagot látok, amit remekül tudnék használni, természetesen én is 
feltölteném a sajátjaimat, de előtte teljesítenem kell a 20 hozzászólást. Úgyhogy elnézést az információmentes hozzászólásért.


----------



## Mitlimurti (2010 November 14)

Sziasztok! Véletlenül jutottam el a holapra, de nagyon-nagyon tetszik, és azonnal regisztráltam is. 
Sok jó anyagot látok, amit remekül tudnék használni, természetesen én is 
feltölteném a sajátjaimat, de előtte teljesítenem kell a 20 hozzászólást. Úgyhogy elnézést az információmentes hozzászólásért.


----------



## Mitlimurti (2010 November 14)

Sziasztok! Véletlenül jutottam el a holapra, de nagyon-nagyon tetszik, és azonnal regisztráltam is. 
Sok jó anyagot látok, amit remekül tudnék használni, természetesen én is 
feltölteném a sajátjaimat, de előtte teljesítenem kell a 20 hozzászólást. Úgyhogy elnézést az információmentes hozzászólásért.


----------



## Mitlimurti (2010 November 14)

Sziasztok! Véletlenül jutottam el a holapra, de nagyon-nagyon tetszik, és azonnal regisztráltam is. 
Sok jó anyagot látok, amit remekül tudnék használni, természetesen én is 
feltölteném a sajátjaimat, de előtte teljesítenem kell a 20 hozzászólást. Úgyhogy elnézést az információmentes hozzászólásért.


----------



## Mitlimurti (2010 November 14)

Sziasztok! Véletlenül jutottam el a holapra, de nagyon-nagyon tetszik, és azonnal regisztráltam is. 
Sok jó anyagot látok, amit remekül tudnék használni, természetesen én is 
feltölteném a sajátjaimat, de előtte teljesítenem kell a 20 hozzászólást. Úgyhogy elnézést az információmentes hozzászólásért.


----------



## Mitlimurti (2010 November 14)

Sziasztok! Véletlenül jutottam el a holapra, de nagyon-nagyon tetszik, és azonnal regisztráltam is. 
Sok jó anyagot látok, amit remekül tudnék használni, természetesen én is 
feltölteném a sajátjaimat, de előtte teljesítenem kell a 20 hozzászólást. Úgyhogy elnézést az információmentes hozzászólásért.


----------



## Mitlimurti (2010 November 14)

Sziasztok! Véletlenül jutottam el a holapra, de nagyon-nagyon tetszik, és azonnal regisztráltam is. 
Sok jó anyagot látok, amit remekül tudnék használni, természetesen én is 
feltölteném a sajátjaimat, de előtte teljesítenem kell a 20 hozzászólást. Úgyhogy elnézést az információmentes hozzászólásért.


----------



## Mitlimurti (2010 November 14)

Sziasztok! Véletlenül jutottam el a holapra, de nagyon-nagyon tetszik, és azonnal regisztráltam is. 
Sok jó anyagot látok, amit remekül tudnék használni, természetesen én is 
feltölteném a sajátjaimat, de előtte teljesítenem kell a 20 hozzászólást. Úgyhogy elnézést az információmentes hozzászólásért.


----------



## Mitlimurti (2010 November 14)

Sziasztok! Véletlenül jutottam el a holapra, de nagyon-nagyon tetszik, és azonnal regisztráltam is. 
Sok jó anyagot látok, amit remekül tudnék használni, természetesen én is 
feltölteném a sajátjaimat, de előtte teljesítenem kell a 20 hozzászólást. Úgyhogy elnézést az információmentes hozzászólásért.


----------



## Mitlimurti (2010 November 14)

Sziasztok! Véletlenül jutottam el a holapra, de nagyon-nagyon tetszik, és azonnal regisztráltam is. 
Sok jó anyagot látok, amit remekül tudnék használni, természetesen én is 
feltölteném a sajátjaimat, de előtte teljesítenem kell a 20 hozzászólást. Úgyhogy elnézést az információmentes hozzászólásért.


----------



## Mitlimurti (2010 November 14)

Sziasztok! Véletlenül jutottam el a holapra, de nagyon-nagyon tetszik, és azonnal regisztráltam is. 
Sok jó anyagot látok, amit remekül tudnék használni, természetesen én is 
feltölteném a sajátjaimat, de előtte teljesítenem kell a 20 hozzászólást. Úgyhogy elnézést az információmentes hozzászólásért.


----------



## Mitlimurti (2010 November 14)

Sziasztok! Véletlenül jutottam el a holapra, de nagyon-nagyon tetszik, és azonnal regisztráltam is. 
Sok jó anyagot látok, amit remekül tudnék használni, természetesen én is 
feltölteném a sajátjaimat, de előtte teljesítenem kell a 20 hozzászólást. Úgyhogy elnézést az információmentes hozzászólásért.


----------



## Mitlimurti (2010 November 14)

Sziasztok! Véletlenül jutottam el a holapra, de nagyon-nagyon tetszik, és azonnal regisztráltam is. 
Sok jó anyagot látok, amit remekül tudnék használni, természetesen én is 
feltölteném a sajátjaimat, de előtte teljesítenem kell a 20 hozzászólást. Úgyhogy elnézést az információmentes hozzászólásért.


----------



## Mitlimurti (2010 November 14)

Sziasztok! Véletlenül jutottam el a holapra, de nagyon-nagyon tetszik, és azonnal regisztráltam is. 
Sok jó anyagot látok, amit remekül tudnék használni, természetesen én is 
feltölteném a sajátjaimat, de előtte teljesítenem kell a 20 hozzászólást. Úgyhogy elnézést az információmentes hozzászólásért.


----------



## Mitlimurti (2010 November 14)

*Jelentett elem*

Szia! Segítséget kérek!!! Már több mint 48 órája regisztráltam, és több mint 20 hozzászólást elküldtem, mégsem tudok sem letölteni, sem feltölteni. Mit csináltam rosszul?


----------



## Mitlimurti (2010 November 14)

Sziasztok! Véletlenül jutottam el a holapra, de nagyon-nagyon tetszik, és azonnal regisztráltam is. 
Sok jó anyagot látok, amit remekül tudnék használni, természetesen én is 
feltölteném a sajátjaimat, de előtte teljesítenem kell a 20 hozzászólást. Úgyhogy elnézést az információmentes hozzászólásért.


----------



## Mitlimurti (2010 November 14)

Sziasztok! SOS!
Véletlenül jutottam el a holapra, de nagyon-nagyon tetszik, és azonnal regisztráltam is. 
Sok jó anyagot látok, amit remekül tudnék használni, természetesen én is 
feltölteném a sajátjaimat, de előtte teljesítenem kell a 20 hozzászólást. Amit már meg is tettem. A regisztrációm is több mint 48 órás, mégsem tudok letölteni semmit. Nem is beszélve a feltöltésről - ennek még a lehetőségét sem találtam meg. 
Köszi előre is a segítséget!!!


----------



## Mucinyuszi (2010 November 14)

Üdv, itt!


----------



## józenész (2010 November 14)

Sziasztok egyelöre csak annyit hogy örülök hogy bent vagyok üdv mindenkinek


----------



## józenész (2010 November 14)

*Jelentett elem*

Jó hétvégét mindenkinek


----------



## józenész (2010 November 14)

Szép az idő erre felé


----------



## józenész (2010 November 14)

Ez lesz a negyedik hozzászólásom


----------



## józenész (2010 November 14)

Na azért haladok


----------



## józenész (2010 November 14)

Holnap munka sajnos


----------



## józenész (2010 November 14)

Na ez már a 7-ik alkalom


----------



## józenész (2010 November 14)

*józenész jelentett egy üzenetet*

Na ez már haladás


----------



## józenész (2010 November 14)

*józenész jelentett egy üzenetet*

Éppen a feleségem főz


----------



## józenész (2010 November 14)

]Valami gond van?


----------



## józenész (2010 November 14)

*józenész jelentett egy üzenetet*

Remélem ez így lesz a jó


----------



## beucika (2010 November 14)

*üdv!*



Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


----------



## beucika (2010 November 14)

*Köszönet Melitta!*



Melitta írta:


> 1, jelen


----------



## Kavicsvirág (2010 November 14)

úgy van .-)


----------



## nájzsá (2010 November 14)

thx sziasztok


----------



## beucika (2010 November 14)

Már "csak "13 üzi kell !!!


----------



## beucika (2010 November 14)

Melitta írta:


> 7, sziasztokkiss


----------



## beucika (2010 November 14)

Szuper ez az oldal!


----------



## beucika (2010 November 14)

X


----------



## beucika (2010 November 14)

X


----------



## beucika (2010 November 14)

Még 8....


----------



## beucika (2010 November 14)

Lassan haladok...


----------



## bandiboy (2010 November 14)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


Ok. Gyűjtöm!


----------



## beucika (2010 November 14)

de biztosan


----------



## bandiboy (2010 November 14)

Jó kis oldal !


----------



## beucika (2010 November 14)

és gyűjtöm


----------



## beucika (2010 November 14)

a hozzászólásokat,


----------



## beucika (2010 November 14)

és ,az


----------



## beucika (2010 November 14)

üzeneteket!


----------



## beucika (2010 November 14)

És kész!


----------



## beucika (2010 November 14)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


Most sem indul a letöltés


----------



## beucika (2010 November 14)

Miért?


----------



## Bolch (2010 November 14)

mi is ez a jelenléti ív?


----------



## Szidonia82 (2010 November 14)

*hali*



Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg



hali, koszonom
udv Szidonia


----------



## Szidonia82 (2010 November 14)

bla bla


----------



## Szidonia82 (2010 November 14)

bla blas


----------



## Szidonia82 (2010 November 14)

hali


----------



## Norrka (2010 November 14)

*Köszi*

Jó kis topic!!


----------



## gizi39 (2010 November 14)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


 
Üdvözlet az ajándékozónak!
Köszönet a lehetőségért.


----------



## janos.kovacs (2010 November 14)

gyerek


----------



## janos.kovacs (2010 November 14)

ellen


----------



## janos.kovacs (2010 November 14)

bármit


----------



## janos.kovacs (2010 November 14)

elkövet


----------



## janos.kovacs (2010 November 14)

az


----------



## janos.kovacs (2010 November 14)

a


----------



## janos.kovacs (2010 November 14)

minimum


----------



## janos.kovacs (2010 November 14)

,hogy


----------



## janos.kovacs (2010 November 14)

persze


----------



## janos.kovacs (2010 November 14)

ha


----------



## janos.kovacs (2010 November 14)

bebizonyosodik


----------



## Picar (2010 November 14)

*Első*

Sziasztok!

Nagyon jó kis oldal ez. Remek könyveket lehet itt találni. Magyarországon azon belül pedig Budapesten lakom. Most rendeltem egy Kindle e-book readert a nagy vizen túlról és vadászom a könyveket amiket ezen szeretnék már elolvasni. 

Alasoh


----------



## donatela (2010 November 14)

Sziasztok! Én is gyűjtöm a 20 hozzászólást!


----------



## janos.kovacs (2010 November 14)

,hogy


----------



## donatela (2010 November 14)

még mindig gyűjtöm a 20 hozzászólát


----------



## donatela (2010 November 14)

Már csak 19 és végre letölthetek!


----------



## donatela (2010 November 14)

Nektek is ekkora élményt nyújtott ez a feladat?


----------



## janos.kovacs (2010 November 14)

ő


----------



## donatela (2010 November 14)

Nem tudom már, hogy hányadiknál tartok, de azért szorgalmasan irogatok!


----------



## janos.kovacs (2010 November 14)

volt


----------



## janos.kovacs (2010 November 14)

akkor


----------



## donatela (2010 November 14)

Egyébként nagyon családias hangulatúnak tűnik az oldal


----------



## janos.kovacs (2010 November 14)

természetesen


----------



## janos.kovacs (2010 November 14)

egyet


----------



## donatela (2010 November 14)

Köszönet Mindenkinek, hogy ennyi könyvet megosztanak itt velünk


----------



## donatela (2010 November 14)

???


----------



## janos.kovacs (2010 November 14)

értek


----------



## janos.kovacs (2010 November 14)

avval


----------



## donatela (2010 November 14)




----------



## donatela (2010 November 14)

:-d :-d :-d


----------



## donatela (2010 November 14)

már a felénél járok


----------



## janos.kovacs (2010 November 14)

,hogy


----------



## donatela (2010 November 14)




----------



## Picar (2010 November 14)

Én összeszedtem már a 20-at, de még nem megy a letöltés pedig 11.-én reggeltem. Nem reggel este ! Jaj, bocsánat.


----------



## Picar (2010 November 14)

Lehet, hogy kell még pár hozzászólás.


----------



## Norrka (2010 November 14)

Miért van az, hogy már megvan a 20 hozzászólásom mégsem enged az oldal elérni egy jó kis linket?


----------



## Efem12 (2010 November 14)

Bizony nem árt a gyorsaság


----------



## Efem12 (2010 November 14)

Rejtelmek ha zengenek,
õrt állok, mint mesékbe'.
Bebujtattál engemet
talpig nehéz hûségbe.


----------



## Efem12 (2010 November 14)

Szól a szellõ, szól a víz,
elpirulsz, ha megérted.
Szól a szem és szól a szív,
folyamodnak teérted.


----------



## Efem12 (2010 November 14)

Én is írom énekem:
ha már szeretlek téged,
tedd könnyüvé énnekem
ezt a nehéz hûséget.


----------



## Efem12 (2010 November 14)

[FONT=&quot]Költõ vagyok - mit érdekelne
engem a költészet maga?
Nem volna szép, ha égre kelne
az éji folyó csillaga.[/FONT]


----------



## Efem12 (2010 November 14)

Az idõ lassan elszivárog,
nem lógok a mesék tején,
hörpintek valódi világot,
habzó éggel a tetején.


----------



## Efem12 (2010 November 14)

[FONT=&quot]Szép a forrás - fürödni abban!
A nyugalom, a remegés
egymást öleli s kél a habban
kecsesen okos csevegés.[/FONT]


----------



## Efem12 (2010 November 14)

[FONT=&quot]Más költõk - mi gondom ezekkel?
Mocskolván magukat szegyig,
koholt képekkel és szeszekkel
mímeljen mámort mindegyik.[/FONT]


----------



## Efem12 (2010 November 14)

[FONT=&quot]Én túllépek e mai kocsmán,
az értelemig és tovább!
Szabad ésszel nem adom ocsmány
módon a szolga ostobát[/FONT]


----------



## Efem12 (2010 November 14)

Ehess, ihass, ölelhess, alhass!
A mindenséggel mérd magad!
Sziszegve se szolgálok aljas,
nyomorító hatalmakat.


----------



## Efem12 (2010 November 14)

[FONT=&quot]Nincs alku - én hadd legyek boldog!
Másként akárki meggyaláz
s megjelölnek pirosló foltok,
elissza nedveim a láz.[/FONT]


----------



## Efem12 (2010 November 14)

[FONT=&quot]Én nem fogom be pörös számat.
A tudásnak teszek panaszt.
Rám tekint, pártfogón, e század:
rám gondol, szántván, a paraszt;[/FONT]


----------



## Efem12 (2010 November 14)

[FONT=&quot]engem sejdít a munkás teste
két merev mozdulat között;
rám vár a mozi elõtt este
suhanc, a rosszul öltözött.[/FONT]


----------



## Efem12 (2010 November 14)

S hol táborokba gyûlt bitangok
verseim rendjét üldözik,
fölindulnak testvéri tankok
szertedübögni rímeit.


----------



## Efem12 (2010 November 14)

Én mondom: Még nem nagy az ember.
De képzeli, hát szertelen.
Kisérje két szülõje szemmel:
a szellem és a szerelem!


----------



## Efem12 (2010 November 14)

Harminckét éves lettem én -
meglepetés e költemény
csecse
becse:


----------



## Efem12 (2010 November 14)

ajándék, mellyel meglepem
e kávéházi szegleten
magam
magam.


----------



## Efem12 (2010 November 14)

Harminckét évem elszelelt
s még havi kétszáz sose telt.
Az ám,
Hazám!


----------



## Efem12 (2010 November 14)

Lehettem volna oktató,
nem ily töltõtoll koptató
szegény
legény.


----------



## Efem12 (2010 November 14)

De nem lettem, mert Szegeden
eltanácsolt az egyetem
fura
ura.


----------



## Efem12 (2010 November 14)

Intelme gyorsan, nyersen ért
a "Nincsen apám" versemért,
a hont
kivont


----------



## Efem12 (2010 November 14)

szablyával óvta ellenem.
Ideidézi szellemem
hevét
s nevét:


----------



## Efem12 (2010 November 14)

"Ön, amig szóból értek én,
nem lesz tanár e féltekén" -
gagyog
s ragyog.


----------



## Efem12 (2010 November 14)

Ha örül Horger Antal úr,
hogy költõnk nem nyelvtant tanul,
sekély
e kéj -


----------



## Efem12 (2010 November 14)

Én egész népemet fogom
nem középiskolás fokon
taní-
tani!


----------



## Szireisz (2010 November 14)

a


----------



## Szireisz (2010 November 14)

b


----------



## Szireisz (2010 November 14)

c


----------



## zipe (2010 November 14)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


így kell?


----------



## Szireisz (2010 November 14)

d


----------



## Szireisz (2010 November 14)

én gondoltam, elkezdem az abc-t...


----------



## Szireisz (2010 November 14)

e


----------



## zipe (2010 November 14)

zipe írta:


> így kell?


azt sem tudom hol vagyok


----------



## Szireisz (2010 November 14)

de úgy veszem észre, valaki józsef attilától idéz.
akkor: tudod, hogy nincs bocsánat, hiába hát a bánat


----------



## zipe (2010 November 14)

a


----------



## Szireisz (2010 November 14)

légy, ami lennél, férfi, a fű kinő utánad.
mármint hogy értve nem tudod?


----------



## Szireisz (2010 November 14)

a bűn, nem lesz könnyebb, hiába hull a könnyed, hogy bizonyság vagy erre, legalább azt köszönjed


----------



## Szireisz (2010 November 14)

ne vádolj és ne fogadkozz, ne légy komisz magadhoz, ne hódolj és ne hódíts, ne csatlakozz a hadhoz, maradj fölöslegesnek, a titkokat ne lesd meg, s ezt az emberiséget, hisz ember vagy, ne vesd meg


----------



## zipe (2010 November 14)

lehet én is az abc- t hívom segítségül ha lehet


----------



## Szireisz (2010 November 14)

emlékezz, hogy hörögtél és hiába könyörögtél, hamis tanúvá lettél, saját igaz pörödnél


----------



## zipe (2010 November 14)

b


----------



## Szireisz (2010 November 14)

atyát hívtál elesten, embert ha nincsen isten, s romlott kölkökre leltél pszichoanalízisben
azzal az lesz a baj, hogy a 20ms percet is nehezen várod végig: D


----------



## zipe (2010 November 14)




----------



## zipe (2010 November 14)

c


----------



## Szireisz (2010 November 14)

hittél a könnyű szóknak, fizetett pártfogóknak, s lásd soha soha senki nem mondta, hogy te jó vagy


----------



## zipe (2010 November 14)

d


----------



## Szireisz (2010 November 14)

c


----------



## Szireisz (2010 November 14)

d


----------



## Szireisz (2010 November 14)

e


----------



## zipe (2010 November 14)

e -esik eső, fúj a szél


----------



## Szireisz (2010 November 14)

f


----------



## zipe (2010 November 14)

f - füsti fecske ficsereg


----------



## Szireisz (2010 November 14)

g


----------



## Szireisz (2010 November 14)

h


----------



## zipe (2010 November 14)

g -gerle, galamb kesereg


----------



## Szireisz (2010 November 14)

na, én megyek, további jó szórakozást: )


----------



## zipe (2010 November 14)

gy -gyom között gyors gyík szalad


----------



## zipe (2010 November 14)

h -harmatos hajnal hasad


----------



## zipe (2010 November 14)

i -itt van már a zivatar


----------



## Szireisz (2010 November 14)

nem megy így sem: (


----------



## zipe (2010 November 14)

j -jó az isten, jót akar


----------



## zipe (2010 November 14)

k - kivirít a kikelet


----------



## zipe (2010 November 14)

l -leveles lesz a liget


----------



## zipe (2010 November 14)

ly -lyukas fazék fekete


----------



## zipe (2010 November 14)

m -mese,mese, meskete


----------



## zipe (2010 November 14)

n -nádat a szél legyezi


----------



## livia_halhai (2010 November 14)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


Hozzászólást kérek!


----------



## vinczan (2010 November 14)

köszönöm a könyveket


----------



## livia_halhai (2010 November 14)

livia_halhai írta:


> Hozzászólást kérek!


 ángyom sütött rétest


----------



## livia_halhai (2010 November 14)

*-*



livia_halhai írta:


> Hozzászólást kérek!


ángyom sütött rétest


----------



## livia_halhai (2010 November 14)

bgg


----------



## livia_halhai (2010 November 14)

hello


----------



## vinczan (2010 November 14)

sziasztok nagyon jó az oldal


----------



## livia_halhai (2010 November 14)

án-tán-dó


----------



## livia_halhai (2010 November 14)

gtvfjhv


----------



## livia_halhai (2010 November 14)

hjvjhvhg


----------



## livia_halhai (2010 November 14)

gtcvm,vhzuvvf


----------



## livia_halhai (2010 November 14)

gfcgcmghchgvhv


----------



## livia_halhai (2010 November 14)

vjjv.kbdsvoifhoasiwhbkjb


----------



## livia_halhai (2010 November 14)

egszer cookdwohdi


----------



## livia_halhai (2010 November 14)

halihob hjascvm,vjc


----------



## livia_halhai (2010 November 14)

ehziwbgflabfajjdtztdtd


----------



## livia_halhai (2010 November 14)

egyszer vol,hol nem volt hjgzuhjv


----------



## livia_halhai (2010 November 14)

ás-pis,kerejkesjbjg


----------



## livia_halhai (2010 November 14)

badacsonyi rázsfánukhju


----------



## Szidonia82 (2010 November 14)

hali


----------



## livia_halhai (2010 November 14)

juppijámjhbhjg


----------



## livia_halhai (2010 November 14)

halihó


----------



## livia_halhai (2010 November 14)

bocsikaa


----------



## livia_halhai (2010 November 14)

hdauihdcaui


----------



## livia_halhai (2010 November 14)

hkvj,v,jvh


----------



## vinczan (2010 November 14)

imrus írta:


> 2 szia jelen


kiss


----------



## vasdora (2010 November 14)

:d


livia_halhai írta:


> hozzászólást kérek!


----------



## Szidonia82 (2010 November 14)

kkf


----------



## Szidonia82 (2010 November 14)

jghguyf


----------



## Szidonia82 (2010 November 14)

b ftrrfjug


----------



## Szidonia82 (2010 November 14)

hfydr


----------



## livia_halhai (2010 November 14)

*-*



Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


 thank you


----------



## livia_halhai (2010 November 14)

hkv,ív,jhv


----------



## livia_halhai (2010 November 14)

Már letelt a 2 nap!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## livia_halhai (2010 November 14)

nézni akarok vmit!


----------



## livia_halhai (2010 November 14)

nézni akarok vmit!zf


----------



## livia_halhai (2010 November 14)

én ideges vok


----------



## livia_halhai (2010 November 14)

nemtalálok matek tervezetet,pedig kellene


----------



## Reugeot (2010 November 14)

köszi Melitta


----------



## Reugeot (2010 November 14)

köszi


----------



## 1972edit (2010 November 14)

Az a kockás kép nagyon jól néz ki :O


----------



## Mitlimurti (2010 November 14)

takacsaranka írta:


> Újabb gondolattérképek! Neked külön ajánlom varga68. Használjátok egészséggel!


 
Kedves Aranka!

Én is használom a gondolattérképeket töri órán, de eddig kézzel írtam. De látva a tieidet -el vagyok ájulva! Szuper! Megpróbálom ezentúl én is géppel készíteni. Monduk Power pointtal? Vagy te mivel készítetted?
Még egyszer köszönöm, hogy feltetted, és használhatom, meg hogy ötletet adtál.
Üdvözlettel:
Mitlimurti


----------



## wolfied (2010 November 14)

*Sziasztok!*

Ha valakit érdekel.

www.retrocomputer.network.hu

Bárkit szívesen látunk a klubban.


----------



## wolfied (2010 November 14)

Ha valakit érdekel.



Bárkit szívesen látunk a klubban.


----------



## wolfied (2010 November 14)

*a*

Ha valakit érdekel.


Bárkit szívesen látunk a klubban.


----------



## öltögető (2010 November 14)

Köszi!


----------



## öltögető (2010 November 14)

Köszi a tippet! Én is igyekszem a 2o hozzászólást gyorsan összeszedni.


----------



## krazsol (2010 November 14)

*...*

hali mizu,


----------



## krazsol (2010 November 14)

nem tellik basszus


----------



## öltögető (2010 November 14)

Kösz a segítséget!


----------



## krazsol (2010 November 14)

am annyi jó cuccvan ezen az oldallon


----------



## krazsol (2010 November 14)

én is tudnék hozni ezt s azt


----------



## öltögető (2010 November 14)

Még mindig gyűjtögetek!


----------



## krazsol (2010 November 14)

csak ne kellene ezt a 20 hozzászólást csinálni:S


----------



## krazsol (2010 November 14)

mert ez így elég durva


----------



## öltögető (2010 November 14)

Jónak találom ezt az oldalt!


----------



## krazsol (2010 November 14)

ismertike azt a viccet


----------



## öltögető (2010 November 14)

Ezzel én is így vagyok!


----------



## krazsol (2010 November 14)

mikor két teve megy a sivatagba konnektor???


----------



## krazsol (2010 November 14)

én már azt sem tudom


----------



## öltögető (2010 November 14)

Viccekben nem vagyok jó!


----------



## krazsol (2010 November 14)

mennyinél járok


----------



## krazsol (2010 November 14)

nem nem  mizu?


----------



## krazsol (2010 November 14)

én már 11 nél járok


----------



## fradi84 (2010 November 14)

acsosa írta:


> Éljen


 fggj


----------



## öltögető (2010 November 14)

Csak olyanokat ismerek: Ha feldobjuk fehér, ha leesik sárga


----------



## krazsol (2010 November 14)

csak már lassan nem tudok mi tírni


----------



## fradi84 (2010 November 14)

b,l
léájkléájkléákéláklpá


----------



## krazsol (2010 November 14)

konnektor?


----------



## fradi84 (2010 November 14)

hgjkhgjkghjk,g


----------



## öltögető (2010 November 14)

csak olyanokat ismerek: ha feldobjuk fehér, ha leesik sárga


----------



## krazsol (2010 November 14)

14


----------



## öltögető (2010 November 14)

Milyen az idő felétek


----------



## krazsol (2010 November 14)

mondopm: mi az? konnektor?


----------



## krazsol (2010 November 14)

jóóó babi néni


----------



## krazsol (2010 November 14)

17


----------



## öltögető (2010 November 14)

kutya, macska


----------



## krazsol (2010 November 14)

18


----------



## öltögető (2010 November 14)

ló, szamár


----------



## krazsol (2010 November 14)

uccsó előtti páááá


----------



## öltögető (2010 November 14)

még 6


----------



## krazsol (2010 November 14)

tsssőőőőő


----------



## öltögető (2010 November 14)

5


----------



## öltögető (2010 November 14)

még csak 4 van hátra


----------



## öltögető (2010 November 14)

Szerintem nem


----------



## öltögető (2010 November 14)

Hó-ha-hó


----------



## öltögető (2010 November 14)

Hurrá!


----------



## krazsol (2010 November 14)

még mindig nincws meg


----------



## öltögető (2010 November 14)

Sikerült!


----------



## öltögető (2010 November 14)

Most már megvan, üdvözlet!


----------



## öltögető (2010 November 14)

Úgy belejöttem ,hogy nehéz abbahagyni!


----------



## öltögető (2010 November 14)

Biztos, ami biztos, még egyet Írok.


----------



## Reugeot (2010 November 14)

köszi


----------



## Reugeot (2010 November 14)

köszike


----------



## Reugeot (2010 November 14)

:d


----------



## Reugeot (2010 November 14)

még 1 üzi


----------



## Reugeot (2010 November 14)

na még 1x


----------



## Reugeot (2010 November 14)

megint


----------



## evana (2010 November 14)

üdvözlet Ottawából


----------



## evana (2010 November 14)

I'm in this fight and I'm swinging and my arms are getting tired
I'm trying to beat this emptiness but I'm running out of time
I'm sinking in the sand and I can't barely stand
I'm lost in this dream, I need you to hold me
I'm scared of lonely


----------



## evana (2010 November 14)

I try to be patient but I'm hurting deep inside
And I can't keep waiting, I need comfort late at night
And I can't find my way, won't you lead me home?
'Cause I'm lost in this dream, I need you to hold me


----------



## evana (2010 November 14)

*Tóth Árpád: Körúti Hajnal*

Vak volt a hajnal, szennyes, szürke. Még
Üveges szemmel aludtak a boltok,
S lomhán söpörtek a vad kővidék
Felvert porában az álmos vicék,
Mint lassú dsinnek, rosszkedvű koboldok.

Egyszerre két tűzfal között kigyúlt
A keleti ég váratlan zsarátja:
Minden üvegre száz napocska hullt,
S az aszfalt szennyén szerteszét gurult
A Végtelen Fény milliom karátja.

Bűvölten állt az utca. Egy sovány
Akác részegen szítta be a drága
Napfényt, és zöld kontyában tétován
Rezdült meg csüggeteg és halovány
Tavaszi kincse: egy-két fürt virága.

A Fénynek földi hang még nem felelt,
Csak a szinek víg pacsirtái zengtek:
Egy kirakatban lila dalra kelt
Egy nyakkendő; de aztán tompa, telt
Hangon a harangok is felmerengtek.

Bús gyársziréna búgott, majd kopott
Sínjén villamos jajdult ki a térre:
Nappal lett, indult a józan robot,
S már nem látták, a Nap még mint dobott
Arany csókot egy munkáslány kezére...


----------



## evana (2010 November 14)

G


----------



## evana (2010 November 14)

l


----------



## evana (2010 November 14)

e


----------



## evana (2010 November 14)

m


----------



## evana (2010 November 14)

o


----------



## evana (2010 November 14)

v


----------



## evana (2010 November 14)

e


----------



## evana (2010 November 14)

g


----------



## evana (2010 November 14)

a


----------



## evana (2010 November 14)

m


----------



## evana (2010 November 14)

e


----------



## evana (2010 November 14)

már csak 5 yess


----------



## evana (2010 November 14)

már csak 5 yess


----------



## evana (2010 November 14)

4


----------



## evana (2010 November 14)

3


----------



## evana (2010 November 14)

2


----------



## evana (2010 November 14)

késsz


----------



## Reugeot (2010 November 14)

nos


----------



## Reugeot (2010 November 14)

1


----------



## Reugeot (2010 November 14)

2


----------



## Reugeot (2010 November 14)

3


----------



## Reugeot (2010 November 14)

4


----------



## Reugeot (2010 November 14)

6


----------



## Reugeot (2010 November 14)

8


----------



## Reugeot (2010 November 14)

11


----------



## Reugeot (2010 November 14)

16


----------



## Reugeot (2010 November 14)

73


----------



## Reugeot (2010 November 14)

03


----------



## Reugeot (2010 November 14)

02


----------



## Reugeot (2010 November 14)

kész


----------



## anibrigi (2010 November 14)

*Jelentett elem*

Örülök, hogy itt lehetek. És remélem meglesz a hozzászólás is.


----------



## skapitany (2010 November 14)

Köszönöm a lehetőséget!


----------



## N0ryka (2010 November 14)

1. sziasztok


----------



## skapitany (2010 November 14)

2


----------



## skapitany (2010 November 14)

3


----------



## skapitany (2010 November 14)

4


----------



## skapitany (2010 November 14)

5


----------



## skapitany (2010 November 14)

6


----------



## skapitany (2010 November 14)

7


----------



## skapitany (2010 November 14)

8


----------



## skapitany (2010 November 14)

9


----------



## skapitany (2010 November 14)

10


----------



## skapitany (2010 November 14)

11


----------



## kuglika (2010 November 14)

Nagyon tetszenek


----------



## skapitany (2010 November 14)

12


----------



## skapitany (2010 November 14)

13


----------



## skapitany (2010 November 14)

14


----------



## kuglika (2010 November 14)

A rózsákat én is szeretem


----------



## skapitany (2010 November 14)

15


----------



## skapitany (2010 November 14)

16


----------



## skapitany (2010 November 14)

17


----------



## skapitany (2010 November 14)

18


----------



## skapitany (2010 November 14)

19


----------



## skapitany (2010 November 14)

20


----------



## skapitany (2010 November 14)

21


----------



## Madzsar (2010 November 14)

sziasztok!


----------



## Madzsar (2010 November 14)

2


----------



## Madzsar (2010 November 14)

3


----------



## Madzsar (2010 November 14)

4


----------



## Madzsar (2010 November 14)

5


----------



## Madzsar (2010 November 14)

6


----------



## Madzsar (2010 November 14)

7


----------



## Madzsar (2010 November 14)

8


----------



## Madzsar (2010 November 14)

9


----------



## Madzsar (2010 November 14)

10


----------



## Madzsar (2010 November 14)

11


----------



## Madzsar (2010 November 14)

12


----------



## Madzsar (2010 November 14)

13


----------



## Madzsar (2010 November 14)

14


----------



## Madzsar (2010 November 14)

15


----------



## Madzsar (2010 November 14)

16


----------



## Madzsar (2010 November 14)

17


----------



## Madzsar (2010 November 14)

18


----------



## Madzsar (2010 November 14)

19


----------



## Madzsar (2010 November 14)

huss...


----------



## Tinininja (2010 November 14)

nagyon


----------



## Tinininja (2010 November 14)

hasznos


----------



## Tinininja (2010 November 14)

ez


----------



## Tinininja (2010 November 14)

az oldal


----------



## Tinininja (2010 November 14)

rengeteg hasznos anyagot


----------



## Tinininja (2010 November 14)

találtam angol nyelv tanulásához


----------



## Tinininja (2010 November 14)

ezúton is szeretném mindenkinek megköszönni, aki feltöltött bármit is


----------



## Tinininja (2010 November 14)

vette a fáradtságot, hogy segítsen másoknak


----------



## Timoti02 (2010 November 14)

köszönöm a jó ötleteket


----------



## Timoti02 (2010 November 14)

szia


----------



## Timoti02 (2010 November 14)

köszönöm a sok érdekes


----------



## Timoti02 (2010 November 14)

oldalt amit olvasgattam


----------



## vaatta (2010 November 14)

Üdvözlök mindenkit!


----------



## vaatta (2010 November 14)

Csak egy hete találtam rá erre az oldalra,


----------



## vaatta (2010 November 14)

de már kigyűjtöttem 90 filmet,


----------



## vaatta (2010 November 14)

amiket már el is kezdtem letöltögetni.


----------



## vaatta (2010 November 14)

Örülök, hogy régi magyar filmek is találhatók,


----------



## vaatta (2010 November 14)

amik nem jelentek meg DVD-n.


----------



## vaatta (2010 November 14)

Még csak a kétszázadik


----------



## vaatta (2010 November 14)

oldalnál járok,


----------



## vaatta (2010 November 14)

remélem, hogy hamarosan


----------



## vaatta (2010 November 14)

eljutok a végére,


----------



## vaatta (2010 November 14)

és akkor már kiderül,


----------



## vaatta (2010 November 14)

hogy milyen filmek szerepelnek itt.


----------



## vaatta (2010 November 14)

Valószínű,


----------



## vaatta (2010 November 14)

hogy lesz olyan,


----------



## vaatta (2010 November 14)

ami itt nincs meg,


----------



## vaatta (2010 November 14)

de nekem megvan otthon,


----------



## vaatta (2010 November 14)

Akkor


----------



## vaatta (2010 November 14)

feltöltöm


----------



## vaatta (2010 November 14)

ezeket.

Ámen


----------



## vera91 (2010 November 14)

sziasztok! Orosházáról


----------



## vera91 (2010 November 14)

Eddig nem tudtam,hogy hogy lesz meg a 20 hozzászólásom de már tudom


----------



## vera91 (2010 November 14)

Valaki szereti a rockot?


----------



## vera91 (2010 November 14)

vagy a road zenekart?


----------



## spot66 (2010 November 14)

Minden kedves feltöltőnek köszönet a munkájáért!


----------



## spot66 (2010 November 14)

Üdv mindenkinek!
Mi ez a sok köszönet a hozzászólásoknál? :O


----------



## Bella0707 (2010 November 15)

hali


----------



## Bella0707 (2010 November 15)

fogalmam sincs, hogy lesz meg a 20 hozzászólásom.


----------



## Bella0707 (2010 November 15)

de már


----------



## Bella0707 (2010 November 15)

nagyon régóta


----------



## Bella0707 (2010 November 15)

keresek könyveket


----------



## Bella0707 (2010 November 15)

és zenéket


----------



## Bella0707 (2010 November 15)

amiket máshol


----------



## Bella0707 (2010 November 15)

nem találok.


----------



## Bella0707 (2010 November 15)

így muszáj


----------



## Bella0707 (2010 November 15)

itt próbálkoznom


----------



## Bella0707 (2010 November 15)

mire jó


----------



## Bella0707 (2010 November 15)

ez a 20


----------



## Bella0707 (2010 November 15)

hozzászólásos


----------



## Bella0707 (2010 November 15)

limit?


----------



## Bella0707 (2010 November 15)

elég hülyén


----------



## Bella0707 (2010 November 15)

érzem most magam


----------



## Bella0707 (2010 November 15)

de kell


----------



## Bella0707 (2010 November 15)

az a könyv


----------



## Bella0707 (2010 November 15)

és csak meglesz


----------



## Bella0707 (2010 November 15)

vmiért mégse engedi letölteni, azt írja, h nincs hozzáférésem. de jóóó. true blood 4


----------



## ginnywy (2010 November 15)

1


----------



## ginnywy (2010 November 15)

2


----------



## ginnywy (2010 November 15)

3


----------



## ginnywy (2010 November 15)

4


----------



## ginnywy (2010 November 15)

5


----------



## ginnywy (2010 November 15)

6


----------



## ginnywy (2010 November 15)

7


----------



## ginnywy (2010 November 15)

8


----------



## ginnywy (2010 November 15)

9


----------



## ginnywy (2010 November 15)

10


----------



## ginnywy (2010 November 15)

11


----------



## ginnywy (2010 November 15)

12


----------



## ginnywy (2010 November 15)

13


----------



## ginnywy (2010 November 15)

14


----------



## ginnywy (2010 November 15)

15


----------



## ginnywy (2010 November 15)

16


----------



## ginnywy (2010 November 15)

17


----------



## ginnywy (2010 November 15)

18


----------



## ginnywy (2010 November 15)

19


----------



## ginnywy (2010 November 15)

20 thanks


----------



## ginnywy (2010 November 15)

nem műxik


----------



## jankovich (2010 November 15)

Üdvözlet Budapestről!

Misi


----------



## jankovich (2010 November 15)

Második üzenet


----------



## jankovich (2010 November 15)

3.


----------



## jankovich (2010 November 15)

Ennek mi az értelme?


----------



## grisa72 (2010 November 15)

*Szia!*

Jó reggelt!


----------



## grisa72 (2010 November 15)

Csak a 20 hozzászólás miatt vagyok itt..


----------



## grisa72 (2010 November 15)

A gyors hozzászólás is számít?


----------



## grisa72 (2010 November 15)

*????*

Vagyok...


----------



## grisa72 (2010 November 15)

Segítene valaki?


----------



## grisa72 (2010 November 15)

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## grisa72 (2010 November 15)

hol tudom megnézni, mennyi hozzászólásom van?


----------



## petlyn (2010 November 15)

*Én is*

én


----------



## petlyn (2010 November 15)

is


----------



## rita85hu (2010 November 15)

Sziasztok!


----------



## zsolt05 (2010 November 15)

köszönöm a lehetőséget


----------



## seva0624 (2010 November 15)

Szépek a munkáitok. Csak irigykedek


----------



## seva0624 (2010 November 15)

Baromira irigyellek benneteket. Szépek a munkáitok. valahogy nekem nem sikerül hozzálátnom


----------



## seva0624 (2010 November 15)

Sziasztok ennyi munka, sablon láttán én is lassan hozzákezdek a munkához


----------



## seva0624 (2010 November 15)

Sziasztok ennyi munka, sablon láttán én is lassan hozzákezdek a munkához


----------



## seva0624 (2010 November 15)

imádom a filigránokat


----------



## seva0624 (2010 November 15)

tanár vagyok és a tavalyi karácsonyis disz egy kb 2méteres filigrán karácsonyfa volt


----------



## seva0624 (2010 November 15)

mindenki dícsérte. majd ha lesz érkezésem felrakom a képet


----------



## seva0624 (2010 November 15)

Jó ez a téma köszi!


----------



## seva0624 (2010 November 15)

sok minden hasznost találtam


----------



## seva0624 (2010 November 15)

sikerült vihognom


----------



## seva0624 (2010 November 15)

Szar napjaimat kicsit felviditottátok


----------



## szélanyó (2010 November 15)

Sziasztok!!
20 hozzászólás??? Ennek mi értelme van? Nem értem :-(


----------



## szélanyó (2010 November 15)

sziasztok!!


----------



## szélanyó (2010 November 15)

három


----------



## szélanyó (2010 November 15)

négy tényleg 20 ilyen kell?


----------



## szélanyó (2010 November 15)

más is így csinálja, vagy csak én vagyok ilyen béna


----------



## szélanyó (2010 November 15)

öt


----------



## szélanyó (2010 November 15)

7 na, még várnom is kell!!


----------



## szélanyó (2010 November 15)

de aztán remélem hogy működni fog


----------



## szélanyó (2010 November 15)

9


----------



## szélanyó (2010 November 15)

még a fele hátra van


----------



## szélanyó (2010 November 15)

mérges vagyok


----------



## szélanyó (2010 November 15)

12..........


----------



## szélanyó (2010 November 15)

13 :34:


----------



## szélanyó (2010 November 15)

tizennégy hajráááááá


----------



## szélanyó (2010 November 15)

15


----------



## szélanyó (2010 November 15)

16.......


----------



## szélanyó (2010 November 15)

17....


----------



## szélanyó (2010 November 15)

18 de most már unalmas ...


----------



## szélanyó (2010 November 15)

mindjárt vége.....


----------



## szélanyó (2010 November 15)

nahhhh, de ha nem működik , akkor .....


----------



## szélanyó (2010 November 15)

+ 1 ráadás hogy tuti legyen


----------



## jaki4500 (2010 November 15)

*Hello*



Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


Hat ha igy is lehet gyujteni hozza szollast, akkor legyen


----------



## jaki4500 (2010 November 15)

*Hajra*



szélanyó írta:


> 18 de most már unalmas ...


Akkor te mar eleg jol alsz. Mindent bele


----------



## jaki4500 (2010 November 15)

Akkor itt lennek


----------



## jaki4500 (2010 November 15)

Ez akkor mar a 4?


----------



## jaki4500 (2010 November 15)

legyen akkor 5


----------



## jaki4500 (2010 November 15)

maris itt a 6


----------



## sas0071 (2010 November 15)

Üdvözlök mindenkit!
Köszönet Progressornak az AK-s hanganyagért!


----------



## ati85 (2010 November 15)

Hello mindenki )


----------



## editrtu (2010 November 15)

Sziasztok


----------



## editrtu (2010 November 15)

5


----------



## editrtu (2010 November 15)

6


----------



## editrtu (2010 November 15)

7


----------



## editrtu (2010 November 15)

8


----------



## editrtu (2010 November 15)

9


----------



## editrtu (2010 November 15)

10


----------



## editrtu (2010 November 15)

11


----------



## editrtu (2010 November 15)

12


----------



## editrtu (2010 November 15)

13


----------



## editrtu (2010 November 15)

14


----------



## editrtu (2010 November 15)

15


----------



## editrtu (2010 November 15)

16


----------



## buumbii (2010 November 15)

Hello 

Nagyon szép és kellemes napot Mindenkinek!!!


----------



## editrtu (2010 November 15)

17


----------



## editrtu (2010 November 15)

Hello!
Neked is szép és kellemes napot


----------



## editrtu (2010 November 15)

19


----------



## editrtu (2010 November 15)

és meg is van a 20


----------



## buumbii (2010 November 15)

"Nincsenek lehetetlen álmok, csak belső korlátok, amelyekkel megszabjuk, mi lehetséges és mi nem."


----------



## buumbii (2010 November 15)

" Az ember élete az lesz, amivé gondolatai formálják."


----------



## buumbii (2010 November 15)

ÖRÖM RECEPT

MINDEN REGGEL ELKÉSZÍTENDŐ :
- 2 DL TÜRELEM
- 1 CSÉSZE JÓSÁG
- 4 KANÁL JÓAKARAT
- 1 CSIPET REMÉNYSÉG
- 1 ADAG HIT
TÉGY HOZZÁ
2 MAROKNYI TOLERANCIÁT
1 ADAG JÓKEDVET.
HINTSD MEG SOK JÓINDULATTAL,
HAGYD ÖSSZEÉRNI ÉS LESZ
EGY MOSOLYGÓS SZÉP NAPOD !

(Pozitív plusz)


----------



## buumbii (2010 November 15)

Ügyelj gondolataidra, mert azok szabják meg szavaidat!
Ügyelj szavaidra, mert azok szabják meg a tetteidet!
Ügyelj a tetteidre, mert azok szabják meg szokásaidat!
Ügyelj szokásaidra, mert azok szabják meg jellemedet!
Ügyelj jellemedre, mert az szabja meg sorsodat!


----------



## buumbii (2010 November 15)

"Ne várj, a legjobb alkalom soha nem fog elérkezni. 
Kezdj hozzá ott, ahol éppen most vagy, és használj bármilyen eszközt,
ami csak a kezedbe kerül, 
hiszen a legjobb szerszámokat útközben úgyis meg fogod találni."


----------



## buumbii (2010 November 15)

"Inkább megéri merészen dönteni, és vállalni a hibázás kockázatát, 
mint hosszasan habozni, 
és túl későn megtalálni a jó megoldást."


----------



## buumbii (2010 November 15)

"A legnagyobb hiba, amit az életben elkövethetsz, az a folyamatos rettegés attól, hogy hibázni fogsz."


----------



## buumbii (2010 November 15)

Amikor azt mondod: "Feladom!", gondolj arra, hogy ilyenkor másvalaki azt mondja: "Egek, micsoda lehetőség!"


----------



## buumbii (2010 November 15)

"Boldog és bölcs, aki ezzel ébred: ma jobb akarok lenni, mint tegnap voltam."


----------



## buumbii (2010 November 15)

"Azok vagyunk, akikké tesszük magunkat, a többi nem számít."


----------



## buumbii (2010 November 15)

"Amíg azt teszed, amit eddig, azt kapod, amit eddig."


----------



## buumbii (2010 November 15)

"A múltba tekintésnek csak akkor van értelme, ha a jövőt szolgálja."


----------



## buumbii (2010 November 15)

"Mindig arra kell törekedned, hogy a legjobb legyél, de sosem szabad elhinned, hogy az is vagy."


----------



## buumbii (2010 November 15)

"Könnyű mondani a bölcset,
tenni sokkal nehezebb.
Hallgass tehát és cselekedj!"


----------



## buumbii (2010 November 15)

"Mondj igent. (...) Akkor is, ha belehalsz a félelembe, akkor is, ha aztán megbánod, mert azt is csak bánnád életed végéig, ha nemet mondanál."


----------



## buumbii (2010 November 15)

"Neked is akarnod kell, hogy a dolgok megváltozzanak. Csak akkor lesz jobb valami, ha te is akarod. És ha igazán akarod, akkor nem szabad feladnod!"


----------



## buumbii (2010 November 15)

"Ha mindent a lehető legjobban csinálsz, soha nem kell majd aggódnod a kudarc miatt."


----------



## buumbii (2010 November 15)

"Nem építhetsz hírnevet arra, amit csak a jövőben fogsz elvégezni."


----------



## buumbii (2010 November 15)

"Az élet az erőfeszítéseket díjazza, nem pedig a kifogásokat."


----------



## gbona (2010 November 15)

asztal


----------



## gbona (2010 November 15)

talmi


----------



## gbona (2010 November 15)

minden


----------



## gbona (2010 November 15)

deneb


----------



## gbona (2010 November 15)

nebula


----------



## gbona (2010 November 15)

lakat


----------



## gbona (2010 November 15)

kattan


----------



## gbona (2010 November 15)

tanít


----------



## gbona (2010 November 15)

ítél


----------



## gbona (2010 November 15)

télak


----------



## gbona (2010 November 15)

lakinger


----------



## gbona (2010 November 15)

gerenda


----------



## gbona (2010 November 15)

darab


----------



## gbona (2010 November 15)

rabló


----------



## gbona (2010 November 15)

lófő


----------



## gbona (2010 November 15)

főleg


----------



## gbona (2010 November 15)

legelő


----------



## gbona (2010 November 15)

lődörög


----------



## gbona (2010 November 15)

rögvalóság


----------



## gbona (2010 November 15)

sága


----------



## Kucsi85 (2010 November 15)

1


----------



## Kucsi85 (2010 November 15)

2


----------



## Kucsi85 (2010 November 15)

3


----------



## Kucsi85 (2010 November 15)

4


----------



## Kucsi85 (2010 November 15)

5


----------



## Kucsi85 (2010 November 15)

6


----------



## Kucsi85 (2010 November 15)

7


----------



## Kucsi85 (2010 November 15)

8


----------



## Zoleszshenzhen (2010 November 15)

hi, jo ez az oldal


----------



## Zoleszshenzhen (2010 November 15)

20


----------



## Zoleszshenzhen (2010 November 15)

19


----------



## Zoleszshenzhen (2010 November 15)

18


----------



## Zoleszshenzhen (2010 November 15)

17


----------



## Zoleszshenzhen (2010 November 15)

16


----------



## Zoleszshenzhen (2010 November 15)

15


----------



## Zoleszshenzhen (2010 November 15)

14


----------



## Zoleszshenzhen (2010 November 15)

13


----------



## Zoleszshenzhen (2010 November 15)

12


----------



## Zoleszshenzhen (2010 November 15)

11


----------



## Zoleszshenzhen (2010 November 15)

10


----------



## Zoleszshenzhen (2010 November 15)

9


----------



## Zoleszshenzhen (2010 November 15)

8


----------



## Zoleszshenzhen (2010 November 15)

7


----------



## Zoleszshenzhen (2010 November 15)

6


----------



## Kucsi85 (2010 November 15)

9


----------



## Zoleszshenzhen (2010 November 15)

5


----------



## Kucsi85 (2010 November 15)

10


----------



## Kucsi85 (2010 November 15)

11


----------



## Kucsi85 (2010 November 15)

12


----------



## Kucsi85 (2010 November 15)

13


----------



## Zoleszshenzhen (2010 November 15)

4?


----------



## Kucsi85 (2010 November 15)

14


----------



## Zoleszshenzhen (2010 November 15)

hol is tartok ?


----------



## Zoleszshenzhen (2010 November 15)

1


----------



## Kucsi85 (2010 November 15)

15


----------



## Zoleszshenzhen (2010 November 15)

yee, 谢谢


----------



## Kucsi85 (2010 November 15)

16


----------



## Kucsi85 (2010 November 15)

17


----------



## nikoll200 (2010 November 15)

helllló


----------



## nikoll200 (2010 November 15)

A szerelem forró, hideg az élet. Csak a barátság melegíti állandóan valónkat.


----------



## nikoll200 (2010 November 15)

A barát az a személy, aki közelről ismer, és mégis szeret téged.


----------



## nikoll200 (2010 November 15)

Néma barátok voltak, s mint valami balsorstól, úgy óvakodtak tőle, hogy bizalmasabb kapcsolatra lépjenek. (...) Lehetett volna megmagyarázni ezt az érzést, mely egyszerre tette baráttá és ellenséggé, s éppúgy vértezte egymás irányában közönnyel, mint amennyire egymáshoz kapcsolta ösztönük szerint egyesítve, valójában pedig elkülönítve kettejüket. Ki tudja, talán meg akarták őrizni illúzióikat.


----------



## nikoll200 (2010 November 15)

Ha barátra van szükséged, neked is barátként kell viselkedned


----------



## nikoll200 (2010 November 15)

A jó barátság tüzét nem csekélységek éltetik, s csekélységek nem tudják kioltani sem.


----------



## nikoll200 (2010 November 15)

A barátságunk azon néhány dolog egyike az életemben, amelyektől normálisnak érzem magam.


----------



## nikoll200 (2010 November 15)

Mindig nekem volt inkább szükségem rád, mint neked rám.


----------



## nikoll200 (2010 November 15)

A barátságot a nagy sikerek ugyanúgy próbára teszik, mint a nagy kudarcok.


----------



## nikoll200 (2010 November 15)

Ha egyszer a szoknya beleszól a dologba, elvitte az ördög az igazi bajtársiasságot.


----------



## nikoll200 (2010 November 15)

Barát az, aki úgy tud segíteni
és megszólítani, mint te...
és benned én
barátra találtam.


----------



## nikoll200 (2010 November 15)

A barátok olyanok, mint a jó nyalóka. Csak tovább tartanak.


----------



## nikoll200 (2010 November 15)

A barátság nem kér, nem követel, de nem is ismer áldozatokat.


----------



## nikoll200 (2010 November 15)

A nevetés nem rossz kezdete a barátságnak, és végnek föltétlenül a legjobb.


----------



## nikoll200 (2010 November 15)

A barátságban az a jó, hogy amit az egyik gondol, szívesen gondolja a másik is.


----------



## nikoll200 (2010 November 15)

Az ember nem helyekhez, hanem személyekhez kötődik.


----------



## nikoll200 (2010 November 15)

Mindig számíthatsz rám a törésvonalak mentén.


----------



## nikoll200 (2010 November 15)

szerelem jelené; multé s jövőé a barátság.


----------



## nikoll200 (2010 November 15)

Mindig elveszítjük azoknak a barátságát, akik elvesztették megbecsülésünket.


----------



## nikoll200 (2010 November 15)

Az a barátság, aminek vége szakadhat, sohasem kezdődött el igazán.


----------



## nikoll200 (2010 November 15)

Ellenállhatatlan varázs van abban, ha másnak a lelkében a magunkéval találkozunk.


----------



## Kucsi85 (2010 November 15)

18


----------



## nikoll200 (2010 November 15)

Az igaz barátság olyan, mint az egészség; csak akkor értékeled, mikor elvesztetted


----------



## Kucsi85 (2010 November 15)

19


----------



## Kucsi85 (2010 November 15)

20


----------



## linda20 (2010 November 15)

Szép napot mindenkinek!


----------



## linda20 (2010 November 15)




----------



## linda20 (2010 November 15)

3


----------



## palffye (2010 November 15)

Szép napot mindenkinek


----------



## linda20 (2010 November 15)

Van benne igazság.


----------



## linda20 (2010 November 15)

Nekem is szép napot!


----------



## palffye (2010 November 15)




----------



## Habé (2010 November 15)

hol látom hogy mennyi hozzászóláaom van ?


----------



## linda20 (2010 November 15)

:d


----------



## Habé (2010 November 15)

ÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁ már rájöttem bocsi.


----------



## Pityu 63 (2010 November 15)

Üdvözletem mindenkinek Ajkáról


----------



## linda20 (2010 November 15)

*..........*



Melitta írta:


> 1, jelen


....


----------



## linda20 (2010 November 15)

Szép jó napot neked!


----------



## Pityu 63 (2010 November 15)

Tudna nekem valaki segíteni, hogy hogyan tudok Mp3 karaoke alapot letölteni?


----------



## linda20 (2010 November 15)

Sajnos még én is új vagyok.


----------



## Habé (2010 November 15)

neked is üdv


----------



## linda20 (2010 November 15)

............


----------



## Habé (2010 November 15)

meg én is


----------



## linda20 (2010 November 15)

..


----------



## Habé (2010 November 15)

húsz üzenetet próbálom összesdni


----------



## linda20 (2010 November 15)

Mindenki gyűjt?


----------



## linda20 (2010 November 15)

Én is.


----------



## Habé (2010 November 15)

hát muszáj


----------



## Habé (2010 November 15)

De lassan alakulgat


----------



## linda20 (2010 November 15)

A 20 üzenet után már lehet letölteni, ugye?


----------



## linda20 (2010 November 15)

Neked már nem kell sok.


----------



## Habé (2010 November 15)

ezzel tán meg is lennék


----------



## linda20 (2010 November 15)

Sajnos.


----------



## Habé (2010 November 15)

Igen húsz kell a letöltéshez


----------



## linda20 (2010 November 15)

Ügyes vagy.


----------



## dorinda19 (2010 November 15)




----------



## linda20 (2010 November 15)

Nekem is lassan alakulgat.


----------



## linda20 (2010 November 15)

Szia!


----------



## dorinda19 (2010 November 15)

:d


----------



## L-né (2010 November 15)

*Segítség*



grisa72 írta:


> Segítene valaki?


 Szia grisa 72, én is így jártam, nekem zsuzsanna03 segített, bemásolom, amit írt nekem, esetleg keresd őt, itt egyébként minden kormányos roppant segítőkész, meg úgy általában jó kis közösség ez.Szóval én ezt a választ kaptam: 

Kedves "L-né"!

Egyenlőre azért nem tudsz hozzászólni - illetve a hozzászólásaid nem láthatóak - mert a regisztrációd nem aktiválodott, így amit beírsz nem jelenik meg az üzenőpanelon, csak a moderátorok látják.


A problémát jelentettem az admin.-nak.
Amíg rendeződik kérlek légy egy kis türelemmel.
Ha sikeres az aktiválás, akkor a *"Friss"* tag helyett a *"Tag"* feliratot fogod látni a neved alatt.


_Üdvözlettel !_
_zsuzsanna03_

_kormányos_
​


----------



## linda20 (2010 November 15)

Milyen soknak tűnik....


----------



## dorinda19 (2010 November 15)

xd


----------



## dorinda19 (2010 November 15)

már csak egy pár kell


----------



## linda20 (2010 November 15)

Ha minden igaz, sikerült.


----------



## dorinda19 (2010 November 15)

hihi


----------



## linda20 (2010 November 15)

Igen.


----------



## dorinda19 (2010 November 15)

áhh de jó végre


----------



## dorinda19 (2010 November 15)

Xd


----------



## dorinda19 (2010 November 15)

:d:d:d:d


----------



## dorinda19 (2010 November 15)




----------



## dorinda19 (2010 November 15)

hhhhhhhhhhhhhhiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiihhhhhhhhhhhhhiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii Xd


----------



## linda20 (2010 November 15)

:d:d:d


----------



## dorinda19 (2010 November 15)




----------



## linda20 (2010 November 15)

...............................................


----------



## linda20 (2010 November 15)

.....


----------



## linda20 (2010 November 15)

nem értem...


----------



## Hajnoc (2010 November 15)

1


----------



## Hajnoc (2010 November 15)

2


----------



## Hajnoc (2010 November 15)

3


----------



## Hajnoc (2010 November 15)

4


----------



## Hajnoc (2010 November 15)

5


----------



## palffye (2010 November 15)




----------



## Hajnoc (2010 November 15)

6


----------



## Hajnoc (2010 November 15)

7


----------



## palffye (2010 November 15)

szép napot


----------



## Hajnoc (2010 November 15)

8


----------



## Hajnoc (2010 November 15)

9


----------



## Hajnoc (2010 November 15)

10


----------



## Hajnoc (2010 November 15)

11


----------



## Hajnoc (2010 November 15)

12


----------



## dorinda19 (2010 November 15)

hhhhhhhh


----------



## Hajnoc (2010 November 15)

13


----------



## Hajnoc (2010 November 15)

14


----------



## dorinda19 (2010 November 15)

én már nem tudom hányat írtam mégse nézhetek meg semmit


----------



## Hajnoc (2010 November 15)

15


----------



## Hajnoc (2010 November 15)

16


----------



## dorinda19 (2010 November 15)

na mostmár jó


----------



## Hajnoc (2010 November 15)

17


----------



## Hajnoc (2010 November 15)

18


----------



## Hajnoc (2010 November 15)

19


----------



## Hajnoc (2010 November 15)

20 :d


----------



## Hajnoc (2010 November 15)




----------



## Hajnoc (2010 November 15)

áá és nem jóó


----------



## Hajnoc (2010 November 15)

semmi


----------



## Hajnoc (2010 November 15)

:/


----------



## palffye (2010 November 15)




----------



## palffye (2010 November 15)

abcd


----------



## palffye (2010 November 15)

1234


----------



## CatMania (2010 November 15)

elvileg 22 hozzászólásom van, nem értem miért nem tudok mégsem letölteni semmit!!!!


----------



## anibrigi (2010 November 15)

Ide kell írnom 20 hozászolást és kész?


----------



## anibrigi (2010 November 15)

Kezdem érteni.


----------



## anibrigi (2010 November 15)

mokuska


----------



## anibrigi (2010 November 15)

cicó


----------



## palffye (2010 November 15)

abcd


----------



## palffye (2010 November 15)

efgh


----------



## palffye (2010 November 15)

12
34


----------



## anibrigi (2010 November 15)

Annácska


----------



## palffye (2010 November 15)

5678


----------



## palffye (2010 November 15)

91234


----------



## anibrigi (2010 November 15)

Brigitta


----------



## palffye (2010 November 15)

56987


----------



## anibrigi (2010 November 15)

gömböc


----------



## palffye (2010 November 15)

235698


----------



## anibrigi (2010 November 15)

123456


----------



## palffye (2010 November 15)

erdfre


----------



## palffye (2010 November 15)

oplikumi


----------



## anibrigi (2010 November 15)

abcd


----------



## palffye (2010 November 15)

456987


----------



## anibrigi (2010 November 15)

Teca


----------



## anibrigi (2010 November 15)

hozzászólás


----------



## anibrigi (2010 November 15)

Igen


----------



## anibrigi (2010 November 15)

Pancsa


----------



## anibrigi (2010 November 15)

Jocoka


----------



## anibrigi (2010 November 15)

Gergő


----------



## anibrigi (2010 November 15)

Sanyika


----------



## anibrigi (2010 November 15)

Cecike


----------



## anibrigi (2010 November 15)

Enikő


----------



## Papesz76 (2010 November 15)

Szia jelen 2


----------



## Papesz76 (2010 November 15)

1valaky írta:


> szuper vagykiss


 1


----------



## Papesz76 (2010 November 15)

Sziasztok szép napot mindenkinek!


----------



## ggabca (2010 November 15)

hello


----------



## ggabca (2010 November 15)

kellemes


----------



## ggabca (2010 November 15)

délutánt


----------



## ggabca (2010 November 15)

illetve


----------



## ggabca (2010 November 15)

estét


----------



## ggabca (2010 November 15)

kívánok


----------



## ggabca (2010 November 15)

minden


----------



## ggabca (2010 November 15)

canadahun


----------



## ggabca (2010 November 15)

olvasónak


----------



## ggabca (2010 November 15)

!!!


----------



## ggabca (2010 November 15)

11


----------



## ggabca (2010 November 15)

12


----------



## ggabca (2010 November 15)

13


----------



## ggabca (2010 November 15)

14


----------



## ggabca (2010 November 15)

ez a 15. hozzászólásom


----------



## ggabca (2010 November 15)

ez meg a 16.


----------



## ggabca (2010 November 15)

17.


----------



## ggabca (2010 November 15)

18. meg ez a komi


----------



## ggabca (2010 November 15)

egy híján húsz


----------



## ggabca (2010 November 15)

és végre a 20. hozászólás


----------



## ggabca (2010 November 15)

+ 1 a ráadás


----------



## ggabca (2010 November 15)

a 2 a kedvenc számom


----------



## ggabca (2010 November 15)

de 3 a magyar igazság


----------



## potyesz75 (2010 November 15)

1


----------



## potyesz75 (2010 November 15)

2


----------



## josza1 (2010 November 15)

Sziasztok!

Végre bejutottam!
Mindenkit üdvözlök! 
kiss


----------



## josza1 (2010 November 15)

Tudom hogy nem olvassák, de ...

Férfi bemegy a kocsmába.
- Kérek egy sört.
- Alkoholmentes jó lesz?
- Játékpénzt elfogad?


----------



## josza1 (2010 November 15)

Egy darusbaleset története:
- Hé főnök, hová álljak a daruval? Menjek előre vagy tolassak vissza?
- Nekem mindegy. Döntsd el!


----------



## josza1 (2010 November 15)

- Jön egy nő a dokihoz, kékre - zöldre verve, a doki felkiált: Istenem, mi történt magával?
- A nő mondja: Akárhányszor hazajön az uram részegen, annyiszor megver.
- Hm, mondja az orvos, tudok erre egy teljesen biztos és hatásos szert.
-Ezután amikor hazajön az ura részegen, vegyen egy csésze kamillateát, és öblítse a torkát, alaposon öblítse...
- 2 hét múlva jön ugyanaz a nő a dokihoz, kisimulva, kivirágzóan néz ki, és megköszöni a csodaszert az orvosnak.
- Doktor Úr, csodálatos amit javasolt, képzelje el, jön az uram holt részegen én meg öblítem, csak öblítem a torkom, ő meg nem bánt engem.....
- No látja, egyszerűen csak kussolni kell.....


----------



## josza1 (2010 November 15)

Piroska megy az erdőben, rezeg a bokor, kiszól egy mély hang:
-Piroska,mi van a kosárkádban??
-Kenyerecske, borocska...
-És még mi van a kosárkádban?
-Kolbászocska is van...
-PAPÍÍÍÍR NINCS??!!!!!!


----------



## josza1 (2010 November 15)

Feleség elküldi a férjét vásárolni aki történetesen informatikus.
- Hozzál margarint, és ha van tojás, hozz tízet!
Hazajön a férj és letesz 10 margarint az asztalra, mondván:
- Volt tojás.


----------



## josza1 (2010 November 15)

Agresszív kismalac sétál az erdőben, találkozik Nyuszikával. Hozzávágja a palacsintáját, mire a Nyuszika:
- Ez szándékos volt?
- Nem! Lekváros!


----------



## josza1 (2010 November 15)

Bemegy a skót a vendéglőbe, sorra eszi a legjobb ételeket, majd szól a pincérnek:
- Főúr, kérem! Kinek kell fizetni?
A pincér magától értetődő könnyedséggel:
- Hát nekem!
- Huh! - sóhajt fel a skót megkönnyebbülve - már azt hittem, nekem!


----------



## josza1 (2010 November 15)

Részeg keményen kapaszkodik a kocsma előtti oszlopba, közben kileng merugye a gravitáció, amikor arra megy egy öltönyös, diplomatatáskás úriember szerű úriember. Éppen nagy ívben kerülné a részeget, amikor az megszólal:
- Gyerecimbora, igyunkegyet!
Az úriember undorodva végigméri:
- Én csak akkor iszom, amikor szomjas vagyok!
Mire a részeg:
- Pfúúúúúúújjjj!!! Mint az állatok!


----------



## josza1 (2010 November 15)

- Doktor úr! Lehetséges, hogy a vérnyomásgyógyszertől vannak a férjemnek szexuális zavarai?
- Nem feltétlenül, lehet az magától is.


----------



## josza1 (2010 November 15)

- Kisfiam, menj el a boltba, hozzál hurkát! De ne véreset!
- DENEVÉRESET?!


----------



## josza1 (2010 November 15)

Két vadász járja az erdőt, amikor egyikük összeesik, és nem mozdul többé, halottnak tűnik. Társa izgatottan felhívja a mentőket, és megkérdi: a barátom, úgy tűnik, meghalt. Mit tegyek? Mire a mentős: először is nyugodjon meg, akkor talán még segíthetünk. Szóval először is győződjön meg arról, biztosan meghalt-e a társa. 
Rövid szünet a telefonban, majd puskadörrenés hallatszik. Oké, ez megvan. Most mit csináljak?


----------



## josza1 (2010 November 15)

Két öreg találkozik a szemészeten:
- Régen láttam!
Mire a másik:
- Ja, régen én is...


----------



## josza1 (2010 November 15)

Haldoklik az öreg paraszt, és a városi rokona megkérdi:
- Hívjak orvost?
- Nem kell, fiam. Mi itt falun természetes halállal szoktunk meghalni.


----------



## josza1 (2010 November 15)

Beteg kérdezi az orvosát:
- Doktor úr, van valamilyen kellemetlen mellékhatása a gyógyszernek, amit felírt?
- Igen, valószínűleg, megint munkaképes lesz tőle!


----------



## josza1 (2010 November 15)

A házaspár esti partira készül. Öltözködnek, mikor is a nő odafordul a férjéhez:
- Drágám! Nem túl mély a dekoltázsom?
- Szőrös a köldököd?
- Nem.
- Akkor igen...


----------



## Annabelluska (2010 November 15)

1


----------



## Annabelluska (2010 November 15)

2


----------



## Annabelluska (2010 November 15)

3


----------



## Annabelluska (2010 November 15)

4


----------



## Annabelluska (2010 November 15)

5


----------



## Annabelluska (2010 November 15)

6


----------



## Annabelluska (2010 November 15)

7


----------



## Annabelluska (2010 November 15)

8


----------



## Annabelluska (2010 November 15)

9


----------



## josza1 (2010 November 15)

A szőke nő odamegy a benzinkutashoz és így szól:
- Elnézést, de a pumpa nem ér el a kocsiig!
Mire a benzinkutas:
- Túl messze van, álljon közelebb!
Erre a szőke nő teljesen odasimul a benzinkutashoz.
- Elnézést, de a pumpa nem ér el a kocsiig!


----------



## Annabelluska (2010 November 15)

10


----------



## csigere (2010 November 15)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


helló


----------



## Annabelluska (2010 November 15)

11 szia


----------



## Annabelluska (2010 November 15)

12


----------



## josza1 (2010 November 15)

Két jóbarát találkozik. Az egyiknek rettenetesen össze van törve a képe.
- Hát veled mi történt?
- Képzeld, kijöttem este a kocsmából, felugrottam a biciklire...
- Atyaég! És elestél?
- Dehogyis! A falnak volt támasztva.


----------



## csigere (2010 November 15)

44


----------



## csigere (2010 November 15)

rr


----------



## Annabelluska (2010 November 15)

13


----------



## Annabelluska (2010 November 15)

14


----------



## josza1 (2010 November 15)

Az idős gróf késő este érkezik haza. A komornyik megkérdezi:
-Na, mi van, te vén piszok? Már megint a kocsmában voltál és vedeltél?
-Nem, Johann. A városban voltam, és hallókészüléket vettem.


----------



## csigere (2010 November 15)

q


----------



## Annabelluska (2010 November 15)

15


----------



## csigere (2010 November 15)

33


----------



## josza1 (2010 November 15)

Az agresszív kismalac részegen támolyog hazafelé, egy lakótelepi háznál
megáll, és elkezdi rugdosni a falat.
Kiszól neki a farkas:
Malac, ne rugdosd a falat, mert lejön a vakolat!
Jöjjön, lerugdosom őt is!


----------



## Annabelluska (2010 November 15)

16 hm


----------



## Annabelluska (2010 November 15)

viccek


----------



## csigere (2010 November 15)

55


----------



## Annabelluska (2010 November 15)

18


----------



## csigere (2010 November 15)

te nyertél


----------



## Annabelluska (2010 November 15)

kicsoda?


----------



## Annabelluska (2010 November 15)

20


----------



## josza1 (2010 November 15)

A főnök azt mondja négy dolgozójának:
- Sajnálom, de létszámleépítés van, valakit el kell küldenem.
Megszólal a cigány: - Sajnos, én kisebbségi vagyok, nem küldhet el, mert panaszt teszek.
Mire a másik: - Én pedig nő vagyok, ha elküld, panaszt teszek.
A harmadik: - Én idős vagyok, ha elküld, beperelem hátrányos megkülönböztetésért.
Mindenki a negyedik, fiatal, fehér férfire néz. Az megszólal:
- Azt hiszem, akkor én vagyok a meleg...


----------



## Szabocsalad (2010 November 15)

*proba*

1


----------



## Szabocsalad (2010 November 15)

szabocsalad írta:


> 1



2


----------



## Szabocsalad (2010 November 15)

szabocsalad írta:


> 2



3


----------



## Szabocsalad (2010 November 15)

szabocsalad írta:


> 3



4


----------



## Szabocsalad (2010 November 15)

szabocsalad írta:


> 4



5


----------



## Szabocsalad (2010 November 15)

szabocsalad írta:


> 5



6


----------



## Szabocsalad (2010 November 15)

szabocsalad írta:


> 6



7


----------



## Szabocsalad (2010 November 15)

szabocsalad írta:


> 7



8


----------



## Szabocsalad (2010 November 15)

szabocsalad írta:


> 8



9


----------



## Szabocsalad (2010 November 15)

szabocsalad írta:


> 9



10


----------



## Szabocsalad (2010 November 15)

szabocsalad írta:


> 10



11


----------



## Szabocsalad (2010 November 15)

szabocsalad írta:


> 11



12


----------



## Szabocsalad (2010 November 15)

szabocsalad írta:


> 12



13


----------



## Szabocsalad (2010 November 15)

szabocsalad írta:


> 13



14


----------



## Szabocsalad (2010 November 15)

szabocsalad írta:


> 14



15


----------



## Szabocsalad (2010 November 15)

szabocsalad írta:


> 15



16


----------



## Szabocsalad (2010 November 15)

17


----------



## Szabocsalad (2010 November 15)

18


----------



## Szabocsalad (2010 November 15)

19


----------



## Szabocsalad (2010 November 15)

20


----------



## AingusOg (2010 November 15)

Hol a szem, szemével farkasszemet nézni?


----------



## AingusOg (2010 November 15)

Ki meri meglátni, ki meri idézni


----------



## AingusOg (2010 November 15)

az igazi arcát?


----------



## AingusOg (2010 November 15)

Ünnepe vak ünnep, s e mái napoknak


----------



## AingusOg (2010 November 15)

Szûk folyosóin a szavak úgy lobognak,


----------



## AingusOg (2010 November 15)

mint az olcsó gyertyák.


----------



## AingusOg (2010 November 15)

Szabadság csillaga volt hajdan a magyar,


----------



## AingusOg (2010 November 15)

de ma már maga sem tudja hogy mit akar:


----------



## AingusOg (2010 November 15)

talány zaja, csöndje


----------



## AingusOg (2010 November 15)

és úgy támolyog az idõk sikátorán,


----------



## AingusOg (2010 November 15)

mint átvezetett rab a fogház udvarán


----------



## AingusOg (2010 November 15)

börtönbõl börtönbe.


----------



## AingusOg (2010 November 15)

Ki ünnepli ÕT ma, mikor a vágy, a gond


----------



## AingusOg (2010 November 15)

messze az Övétõl, mint sastól a vakond


----------



## AingusOg (2010 November 15)

avagy gyáván bújik,


----------



## AingusOg (2010 November 15)

s a bilincses ajak rab szavakat hadar?


----------



## AingusOg (2010 November 15)

Csak a vak Megszokás, a süket Hivatal


----------



## AingusOg (2010 November 15)

hozza koszorúit.


----------



## AingusOg (2010 November 15)

Óh vannak, koszorúk, keményebbek, mint a 
deszkák, súlyosabbak, mint hantjai kint a 
hideg temetõnek!...
Kelj, magyar ifjúság, tépd le a virágot,
melyet eszméinek ellensége rádob
emlékére - kõnek!
Kel, magyar ifjúság, légy te virág magad!
Nem drótos fûzérbe görbítve - légy szabad
virág szabad földön!
hogy árván maradva megrablott birtokán
mondhassa a magyar: "Kicsi az én szobám,
kicsi, de nem börtön!"


----------



## AingusOg (2010 November 15)

Avagy virág vagy te?... légy virág, légy vigasz!
Legyen lelked szabad, legyen hangod igaz
az Õ ünnepségén:
Koporsó tömlöcét akit elkerülte,
most hazug koszorúk láncait ne tûrje
eleven emlékén!


----------



## Kucsiandi (2010 November 15)

Sziasztok. Azon gondolkoztam, hogy hol is látom, ha elértem a 20 hsz.-t?


----------



## Kucsiandi (2010 November 15)

Ja, most már látom


----------



## Kucsiandi (2010 November 15)

Remélem


----------



## Kucsiandi (2010 November 15)

gyorsan


----------



## Kucsiandi (2010 November 15)

Jé, még a 20 msp.-et is meg


----------



## Kucsiandi (2010 November 15)

kell várni 2 hozzász. között


----------



## Kucsiandi (2010 November 15)

De! ez már a 10.


----------



## Kucsiandi (2010 November 15)

Jó lenne egy blogot írni, csak


----------



## Kucsiandi (2010 November 15)

nem tudom ti hogy vagytok vele


----------



## Kucsiandi (2010 November 15)

de ez a napi 24 óra nekem olyan kevésnek tűnik


----------



## Kucsiandi (2010 November 15)

Pedig annyi minden van, ami megfordul az agyamban és


----------



## Kucsiandi (2010 November 15)

jó lenne másokkal is megosztani


----------



## Kucsiandi (2010 November 15)

Ha újra születhetnék, akkor


----------



## Kucsiandi (2010 November 15)

talán valami olyan


----------



## Kucsiandi (2010 November 15)

világba kívánkoznék, ahol nincs "idő"


----------



## Kucsiandi (2010 November 15)

Hisztek abban, hogy a magzat dönti el, hogy


----------



## Kucsiandi (2010 November 15)

hova is szülessék?


----------



## Kucsiandi (2010 November 15)

Na! Tehát sok mindenről lehetne elmélkedni, de mivel most összejött az a bizonyos 20!!!, ezért most befejezem és köszönöm, hogy ennek az oldalnak a tagjai közé fogadtatok. MINDENKINEK JÓ ÉJSZAKÁT!


----------



## hakik (2010 November 16)

Üdv mindenkinek.


----------



## hakik (2010 November 16)

magamról csak annyit: hogy szeretek sportolni és olvasni


----------



## hakik (2010 November 16)

tévézni és gépezni


----------



## hakik (2010 November 16)

a sportban szinte mindenevő vagyok


----------



## hakik (2010 November 16)

olvasni krimit sci-fi-t szoktam


----------



## hakik (2010 November 16)

gépen: FACEBOOK, stratégia meg mmorpg


----------



## hakik (2010 November 16)

de nem a WOW


----------



## hakik (2010 November 16)

jelenleg biztonságtechnikát tanulok


----------



## hakik (2010 November 16)

vívtam 4 évig és tornásztam 8 évig


----------



## hakik (2010 November 16)

mostanság biciklizek hosszútávon


----------



## hakik (2010 November 16)

és mellékállású pénzügyi tanácsadó vagyok


----------



## hakik (2010 November 16)

nem tudom mit írjak


----------



## hakik (2010 November 16)

túl fáradt vagyok már


----------



## hakik (2010 November 16)

de akkor is szeretném


----------



## hakik (2010 November 16)

letölteni azt a könyvet


----------



## hakik (2010 November 16)

terry goodkind bukottak hite sorozat


----------



## hakik (2010 November 16)

csak az első része van meg


----------



## hakik (2010 November 16)

és mióta elolvastam nem tudok nyugodni


----------



## hakik (2010 November 16)

nagyon elvarázsolt


----------



## hakik (2010 November 16)

és azonosultam vele. köszi hogy ezt végig olvastad


----------



## bsildi (2010 November 16)

Örömmel vettem, hogy miután megtaláltam az oldalt, segitséget is kapok a használatához. Köszönöm


----------



## bsildi (2010 November 16)

Nem csak letölteni szeretnék, hanem fel is, hátha én is hozzájárulhatok az oldal sikerességéhez.


----------



## mazg (2010 November 16)

nagyon szép


----------



## mazg (2010 November 16)

köszönöm


----------



## monika65 (2010 November 16)

]Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
Itt a lehetoseg[/quote]


----------



## monika65 (2010 November 16)

Köszi, Melitta! kiss[/quote]
Jól jön a segítség


----------



## monika65 (2010 November 16)

4


----------



## monika65 (2010 November 16)

5


----------



## monika65 (2010 November 16)

6


----------



## diri (2010 November 16)

*Szia!*

Szia! Köszi!


----------



## diri (2010 November 16)

*Szia!*

14


----------



## GhostGirl (2010 November 16)

köszönöm


----------



## GhostGirl (2010 November 16)

1


----------



## GhostGirl (2010 November 16)

2


----------



## GhostGirl (2010 November 16)

3


----------



## GhostGirl (2010 November 16)

4


----------



## GhostGirl (2010 November 16)

5


----------



## GhostGirl (2010 November 16)

6


----------



## GhostGirl (2010 November 16)

7


----------



## GhostGirl (2010 November 16)

8


----------



## GhostGirl (2010 November 16)

10


----------



## GhostGirl (2010 November 16)

11


----------



## kati1980 (2010 November 16)

Köszi!


----------



## kati1980 (2010 November 16)

Szép napot mindenkinek!


----------



## marta_kovacs (2010 November 16)

*udvozlet*

Szep napot. Most regisztraltam, es ismerkedem a lehetosegekkel. Az ev feleben Rodoszon elunk, sokszor hianyzik a magyar kultura. Igy koszonom a lehetoseget.


----------



## marta_kovacs (2010 November 16)

Anyukamtol hallottam errol az oldalrol. Ami azert fura egy kicsit, mert nem kimondottan o netkiralyno. De ha o mond valamit, arra erdemes odafigyelni.


----------



## kovacsno5 (2010 November 16)

*Benéztem*

köszi gyűjtöm a hozzászólásokat.))))))Ö



Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


----------



## kovacsno5 (2010 November 16)

*2*

2


----------



## kovacsno5 (2010 November 16)

*3*

3


----------



## kovacsno5 (2010 November 16)

*4*

4


----------



## kovacsno5 (2010 November 16)

*5*

5​


----------



## kovacsno5 (2010 November 16)

*6*

6


----------



## kovacsno5 (2010 November 16)

*7*

7


----------



## kovacsno5 (2010 November 16)

*8*

8


----------



## kovacsno5 (2010 November 16)

*9*

9


----------



## kovacsno5 (2010 November 16)

*10*

10


----------



## kovacsno5 (2010 November 16)

*11*

11


----------



## petik197801 (2010 November 16)

*feltöltés*

sziasztok
Nagyon sok ebook om van szívesen megosztom veletek csak előbb rá kell jönnöm a feltöltés menetére


----------



## Szotyi78 (2010 November 16)

12


----------



## gunther (2010 November 16)

Köszönjük a lkehetőséget


----------



## gunther (2010 November 16)

Köszönjük a lehetőséget


----------



## kovacsno5 (2010 November 16)

*12*

12


----------



## gunther (2010 November 16)

Még egyszer


----------



## kovacsno5 (2010 November 16)

*13*

13


----------



## kovacsno5 (2010 November 16)

*15*

15


----------



## kovacsno5 (2010 November 16)

*16*

16


----------



## gunther (2010 November 16)

12


----------



## gunther (2010 November 16)

5


----------



## gunther (2010 November 16)

6


----------



## gunther (2010 November 16)

7


----------



## gunther (2010 November 16)

8


----------



## kovacsno5 (2010 November 16)

*17*

17


----------



## kovacsno5 (2010 November 16)

*18*

18


----------



## marti8 (2010 November 16)

Sziasztok


----------



## gunther (2010 November 16)

9


----------



## kovacsno5 (2010 November 16)

*19*

19


----------



## marti8 (2010 November 16)

1


----------



## kovacsno5 (2010 November 16)

*20*

20


----------



## marti8 (2010 November 16)

2


----------



## gunther (2010 November 16)

Szia!


----------



## marti8 (2010 November 16)

3


----------



## marti8 (2010 November 16)

4


----------



## gunther (2010 November 16)

11


----------



## gunther (2010 November 16)

12


----------



## gunther (2010 November 16)

13


----------



## gunther (2010 November 16)

14


----------



## gunther (2010 November 16)

15


----------



## gunther (2010 November 16)

16


----------



## kovacsno5 (2010 November 16)

*21*

21


----------



## gunther (2010 November 16)

17


----------



## gunther (2010 November 16)

18


----------



## gunther (2010 November 16)

19


----------



## gunther (2010 November 16)

...és 20. Köszönöm a lehetőséget a hozzászólások "szaporítására"


----------



## marta_kovacs (2010 November 16)

Sziasztok. Van egy gorog ismerosom Magyarorszagon, en kint elek Gorogorszagban, mindketten szenvedunk. De nem cserelhetunk.


----------



## marti8 (2010 November 16)

5


----------



## marta_kovacs (2010 November 16)

Nem farasztom tovabb magam, hogy probalok ertelmes uzeneteket irni, ezert kuldom a nyeroszamokat.


----------



## marti8 (2010 November 16)

6


----------



## marta_kovacs (2010 November 16)

4


----------



## marti8 (2010 November 16)

7


----------



## marta_kovacs (2010 November 16)

5


----------



## marti8 (2010 November 16)

8


----------



## marta_kovacs (2010 November 16)

6


----------



## marti8 (2010 November 16)

9


----------



## marta_kovacs (2010 November 16)

7


----------



## marti8 (2010 November 16)

10


----------



## marti8 (2010 November 16)

11


----------



## marti8 (2010 November 16)

13


----------



## marti8 (2010 November 16)

14


----------



## marti8 (2010 November 16)

15


----------



## marti8 (2010 November 16)

16


----------



## marti8 (2010 November 16)

17


----------



## marti8 (2010 November 16)

18


----------



## marti8 (2010 November 16)

19


----------



## marti8 (2010 November 16)

20


----------



## marta_kovacs (2010 November 16)

8


----------



## marta_kovacs (2010 November 16)

9


----------



## marta_kovacs (2010 November 16)

10


----------



## marta_kovacs (2010 November 16)

11


----------



## marta_kovacs (2010 November 16)

12


----------



## marta_kovacs (2010 November 16)

13


----------



## marta_kovacs (2010 November 16)

14


----------



## marta_kovacs (2010 November 16)

15


----------



## marta_kovacs (2010 November 16)

16


----------



## marta_kovacs (2010 November 16)

17


----------



## marta_kovacs (2010 November 16)

18


----------



## marta_kovacs (2010 November 16)

19


----------



## marta_kovacs (2010 November 16)

biztos ami tuti: 20


----------



## gamberro (2010 November 16)

Nagyon lassú ma az oldal...biztosan sokan használják.


----------



## gamberro (2010 November 16)

Vagy az internet lassult le, az is okozhatja.


----------



## gamberro (2010 November 16)

Milyen szavazást indíthatok? Nem értettem a felugró ablakot...


----------



## gamberro (2010 November 16)

Megint ugyanazt írta ki....


----------



## gamberro (2010 November 16)

Témát nem indíthatok, akkor hogyan indíthatnék szavazást??


----------



## gamberro (2010 November 16)

Már csak 5 üzenet kellene...


----------



## gamberro (2010 November 16)

Már csak 4...


----------



## gamberro (2010 November 16)

Mindjárt esik az eső.


----------



## gamberro (2010 November 16)

20 üzenet után lehet témát indítani?


----------



## gamberro (2010 November 16)

Téma: jelenléti ív.


----------



## gamberro (2010 November 16)

Még mindig azt írja, hogy nem indíthatok új témákat...


----------



## Saama (2010 November 16)

Köszönöm szépen, lányok!


----------



## Saama (2010 November 16)

Köszönöm


----------



## Saama (2010 November 16)

Minden olyan szép


----------



## Saama (2010 November 16)

Miért?


----------



## Bettike2010 (2010 November 16)

*szióka*

üdv mindenkinek


----------



## Bettike2010 (2010 November 16)

na gyerünk...


----------



## Saama (2010 November 16)

Köszönöm minden szépen, te egy jó ember


----------



## Bettike2010 (2010 November 16)

még még még


----------



## Bettike2010 (2010 November 16)

na gyerünk még


----------



## Bettike2010 (2010 November 16)

trallllala


----------



## Bettike2010 (2010 November 16)

huhhhhaa


----------



## Saama (2010 November 16)

Sok hasznos, köszönöm!


----------



## Saama (2010 November 16)

Milyen szép, köszönöm!


----------



## Bettike2010 (2010 November 16)

huhh


----------



## Bettike2010 (2010 November 16)

huhhhh


----------



## Saama (2010 November 16)

Milyen Szép, köszönöm, ez egy nagy munka, hogy összegyűjti


----------



## Bettike2010 (2010 November 16)

hiphiphuuuuráá


----------



## Sturmovik (2010 November 16)

Üdvözlet mindenkinek!


----------



## cabyka (2010 November 16)

*sziasztok*

s ez igy legalis h 20 irok?


----------



## cabyka (2010 November 16)

*hello*

miert kell ez a 20 hozzaszolas?


----------



## cabyka (2010 November 16)

*hali*

turelem


----------



## cabyka (2010 November 16)

**

en regisztraltam mar 2009 be akko miert kell 20 hozzaszolas?


----------



## cabyka (2010 November 16)

**

mar 5


----------



## cabyka (2010 November 16)

**

es 6


----------



## cabyka (2010 November 16)

**

 7


----------



## cabyka (2010 November 16)

**

8


----------



## cabyka (2010 November 16)

**

9 .


----------



## cabyka (2010 November 16)

**

10 .


----------



## Hörmi (2010 November 16)

Nem tudom hol tartok, remélem elértem már a 20-at


----------



## cabyka (2010 November 16)

**

11


----------



## cabyka (2010 November 16)

**

mar csak 8


----------



## cabyka (2010 November 16)

**

13


----------



## cabyka (2010 November 16)

*:d*

14


----------



## cabyka (2010 November 16)

*mar csak*

5 kell s kesz


----------



## cabyka (2010 November 16)

*ez*

16


----------



## cabyka (2010 November 16)

**

3


----------



## cabyka (2010 November 16)

**

2 .


----------



## cabyka (2010 November 16)

**

1 .


----------



## cabyka (2010 November 16)

**

:11:


----------



## Hörmi (2010 November 16)

helló


----------



## Hörmi (2010 November 16)

Mindenkinek üdvözletem


----------



## cabyka (2010 November 16)

*udv mindenkinek*


----------



## Hörmi (2010 November 16)

üdv mindenkinek


----------



## nem tudom (2010 November 16)

Tetszenek a témák.


----------



## Hörmi (2010 November 16)

*Hörmi jelentett egy látogatói üzenetet*

Hörmi bejelentett egy látogatói üzenetet.

A bejelentés oka:


> küldtem üzenetet 3-t


A profil: Hörmihttp://canadahun.com/forum/member.php?vmid=197447#message197447
Megbízott moderátorok: Melitta, Katalin/Anyoka, zsuzsanna03, vtbea, ladysla, AndiC, elke, Naska, csipkebogyo, FLAMINGO

Közzétette: Hörmi
Eredeti tartalom:


> Az összes üzeneteim száma nem növekszik, pedig már jócskán túl vagyok a 20-on


----------



## domi22 (2010 November 16)

*Hi*

Helló szeretnék összeszedni 20 hozzászólást tehát jön az áradat!!!!


----------



## domi22 (2010 November 16)

Helló


----------



## Hörmi (2010 November 16)

*Hörmi jelentett egy látogatói üzenetet*

Hörmi bejelentett egy látogatói üzenetet.

A bejelentés oka:


> De jó lenne elérni a bejelentkezést


A profil: Hörmihttp://canadahun.com/forum/member.php?vmid=197446#message197446
Megbízott moderátorok: Melitta, Katalin/Anyoka, zsuzsanna03, vtbea, ladysla, AndiC, elke, Naska, csipkebogyo, FLAMINGO

Közzétette: Hörmi
Eredeti tartalom:


> sziasztok


----------



## domi22 (2010 November 16)

Csáó


----------



## domi22 (2010 November 16)

Szia


----------



## domi22 (2010 November 16)

jó a canadahun


----------



## domi22 (2010 November 16)

hjfz


----------



## domi22 (2010 November 16)

hghhhghg


----------



## Hörmi (2010 November 16)

*Jelentett elem*

Hörmi is bejelentette ezt az elemet.

A bejelentés oka:


> Üdv Szeretnék belépni


----------



## domi22 (2010 November 16)

6544hjgj


----------



## ati1962 (2010 November 16)

*Hozzászólás*



Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Nem tudom ez mit jelent az a 20 hozzászólás de hozzá szólók!
> Jó,kulltiválokmindent.köszi,köszike,oké,gut,harasó,nem heresó
> frankó,formás,kitűnő.lovagias,frappáns,rendezett.Talán már megvan a 20 hozzászólás


----------



## Hörmi (2010 November 16)

*Hörmi jelentett egy látogatói üzenetet*

Hörmi bejelentett egy látogatói üzenetet.

A bejelentés oka:


> Magyarországból írok


A profil: Hörmihttp://canadahun.com/forum/member.php?vmid=197445#message197445
Megbízott moderátorok: Melitta, Katalin/Anyoka, zsuzsanna03, vtbea, ladysla, AndiC, elke, Naska, csipkebogyo, FLAMINGO

Közzétette: Hörmi
Eredeti tartalom:


> üdv mindenkinek


----------



## domi22 (2010 November 16)

fzftd


----------



## domi22 (2010 November 16)

helló


----------



## Hörmi (2010 November 16)

*Jelentett elem*

Hörmi is bejelentette ezt az elemet.

A bejelentés oka:


> Nehezen jön össze a 20


----------



## domi22 (2010 November 16)

szia


----------



## domi22 (2010 November 16)

csá


----------



## Hörmi (2010 November 16)

*Jelentett elem*

Hörmi is bejelentette ezt az elemet.

A bejelentés oka:


> mindenkinek üdvözlet


----------



## domi22 (2010 November 16)

hogy vagy?


----------



## domi22 (2010 November 16)

én jól érzem magam


----------



## domi22 (2010 November 16)

sia


----------



## Hörmi (2010 November 16)

*Jelentett elem*

Hörmi is bejelentette ezt az elemet.

A bejelentés oka:


> nagyon lassú az internetem, így nehezen tudom elküldeni őket


----------



## domi22 (2010 November 16)

csácsumicső


----------



## domi22 (2010 November 16)

hi


----------



## Hörmi (2010 November 16)

*Jelentett elem*

Hörmi is bejelentette ezt az elemet.

A bejelentés oka:


> Hörmi mindenkit üdvözöl


----------



## domi22 (2010 November 16)

hé hello


----------



## domi22 (2010 November 16)

szia


----------



## Hörmi (2010 November 16)

*Jelentett elem*

Hörmi is bejelentette ezt az elemet.

A bejelentés oka:


> Szia, gyöngyfűzős nő vagyok


----------



## domi22 (2010 November 16)

megvan a 20.


----------



## eperke03 (2010 November 16)

Ősz húrja zsong


----------



## Hörmi (2010 November 16)

*Jelentett elem*

Hörmi is bejelentette ezt az elemet.

A bejelentés oka:


> sziasztok


----------



## 56Ildikó (2010 November 16)

Üdvözlök sok szeretettel mindenkit !!


----------



## eperke03 (2010 November 16)

jajong, busong


----------



## 56Ildikó (2010 November 16)

A mi városunkban ma csodálatos őszi idő volt !


----------



## diri (2010 November 16)

*Szia!*

Köszi!


----------



## betti-szöszy (2010 November 16)

halikaa


----------



## Hörmi (2010 November 16)

*Jelentett elem*

Hörmi is bejelentette ezt az elemet.

A bejelentés oka:


> Remélem mindjárt beléphetek!


----------



## 56Ildikó (2010 November 16)

Helló


----------



## betti-szöszy (2010 November 16)

most csak én nem értem h. hogy kell 20 izét öszeszedni??xD


----------



## betti-szöszy (2010 November 16)

elvan a gyerek ha játzsik xD


----------



## Hörmi (2010 November 16)

*Jelentett elem*

Hörmi is bejelentette ezt az elemet.

A bejelentés oka:


> Remélem mindjárt beléphetek!


----------



## betti-szöszy (2010 November 16)

oksi de még minidg nem vágom ... XD


----------



## 56Ildikó (2010 November 16)

Nyugi más is van így


----------



## 56Ildikó (2010 November 16)

más is van így


----------



## betti-szöszy (2010 November 16)

aha az tök jo


----------



## betti-szöszy (2010 November 16)

és te hogy vagy vele?


----------



## 56Ildikó (2010 November 16)

mást sem értek


----------



## betti-szöszy (2010 November 16)

vagy 20 ilyen szart kell irni és vége??


----------



## 56Ildikó (2010 November 16)

pl.a HIDE letöltést sem


----------



## 56Ildikó (2010 November 16)

gyakorolj csak velem együtt


----------



## betti-szöszy (2010 November 16)

xD akkor jolvan mert én sem vágom ..mért kell ilyen bonyolutnak lenie?


----------



## 56Ildikó (2010 November 16)

ez a szerencsétlen net állandóan szórakozik velem


----------



## betti-szöszy (2010 November 16)

jah okés ...


----------



## betti-szöszy (2010 November 16)

okésss.álandoan behoz vmi átirányitás szart az micsoda? vagy te se tod?na mindegy


----------



## 56Ildikó (2010 November 16)

hol működik ,hol nem


----------



## 56Ildikó (2010 November 16)

ne mérgelődjél,hanem irogass


----------



## betti-szöszy (2010 November 16)

nekem is ugyszint ...


----------



## 56Ildikó (2010 November 16)

azt hiszem nekem már csak 3 úzenet kell


----------



## 56Ildikó (2010 November 16)

bocsi csak 2


----------



## betti-szöszy (2010 November 16)

mi a lofaszt??xD


----------



## betti-szöszy (2010 November 16)

és honan tudom menyi van eddig?


----------



## 56Ildikó (2010 November 16)

ne írjál ilyen csúnyán,nem szép dolog !!


----------



## betti-szöszy (2010 November 16)

már látom


----------



## 56Ildikó (2010 November 16)

a képernyőd bal oldalán van a "neved",alatta státuszod,alatta az üzenetek száma


----------



## betti-szöszy (2010 November 16)

sorry


----------



## 56Ildikó (2010 November 16)

további szép estét !!Viszlát !én most befejeztem


----------



## betti-szöszy (2010 November 16)

köszh márláttam


----------



## betti-szöszy (2010 November 16)

neked is szija


----------



## betti-szöszy (2010 November 16)

osi szijaa


----------



## betti-szöszy (2010 November 16)

halii


----------



## betti-szöszy (2010 November 16)

háát ez kiakaszto


----------



## feldelaci (2010 November 16)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg



Sziasztok. Ez már a 21-ik!


----------



## Andrea1972 (2010 November 16)

*Jelentett elem*

hát ezzel én is pont igy vagyok!


----------



## Dorissz (2010 November 16)

Sziasztok


----------



## Dorissz (2010 November 16)

kösz, hogy itt írhatok hozzászóllást


----------



## Dorissz (2010 November 16)

tetszik ez az oldal


----------



## Dorissz (2010 November 16)

este van


----------



## Dorissz (2010 November 16)

majdnem 10 óra


----------



## hszjulia (2010 November 16)

*regisztráció*

"Ha már fogom, nem fogom."
Ez egy Nádasdy Ádám idézet. Egy lány megallított, felcsapta a könyvet, ami a kezében volt, felolvasta ezt a mondatot. Még annyit fűzött hozzá:
-Ez a nap mottója számodra.
És elment.


----------



## Dorissz (2010 November 16)

kedd van


----------



## Dorissz (2010 November 16)

It's amazing


----------



## Dorissz (2010 November 16)

Be kellene mutatkoznom, ha már itt vagyok a fórumon


----------



## Dorissz (2010 November 16)

15 éves csajszi vagyok és szeretem a történelmet és az angolt


----------



## Dorissz (2010 November 16)

Célom, hogy egyszer úgy hagyom el ezt a világot, hogy egy cseppet javítottam rajta


----------



## Dorissz (2010 November 16)

Kb. ennyi elég is lesz


----------



## Dorissz (2010 November 16)

befejezem az esti eszmecserét


----------



## Dorissz (2010 November 16)

Bocs a hülyeségekért


----------



## Dorissz (2010 November 16)

Már csak 7 hozzászólást kell végiglapoznotok


----------



## Dorissz (2010 November 16)

6


----------



## Dorissz (2010 November 16)

az idő telik


----------



## Dorissz (2010 November 16)

szerencsére


----------



## Dorissz (2010 November 16)

20 témába vágó értelmes hozzászólás is lesz valamikor


----------



## Dorissz (2010 November 16)

szerencsére ezt azt hiszem senki nem ellenőrzi


----------



## Korci9 (2010 November 16)

1 jelen


----------



## Andrea1972 (2010 November 16)

én is köszi


----------



## Korci9 (2010 November 16)

2 jelen


----------



## Korci9 (2010 November 16)

3 jelen


----------



## Dorissz (2010 November 16)

és vége


----------



## Korci9 (2010 November 16)

d


----------



## Korci9 (2010 November 16)

4 jelen


----------



## Korci9 (2010 November 16)

5 jelen


----------



## Korci9 (2010 November 16)

6 jelen


----------



## Korci9 (2010 November 16)

7 jelen


----------



## Korci9 (2010 November 16)

8 jelen


----------



## Andrea1972 (2010 November 16)

micsoda?


----------



## Bombus (2010 November 16)

*Első*

Egy, megérett a meggy.


----------



## Bombus (2010 November 16)

2, csipkebokor vessző


----------



## Korci9 (2010 November 16)

9 jelen


----------



## Korci9 (2010 November 16)

31


----------



## Bombus (2010 November 16)

*3*

3, T e vagy az én párom


----------



## Bombus (2010 November 16)

4, zsemlét süt a pék


----------



## Andrea1972 (2010 November 16)

én is szoktam nézni


----------



## Bombus (2010 November 16)

*5*

5, röhög a tök


----------



## Korci9 (2010 November 16)

32


----------



## Bombus (2010 November 16)

6, hasad a pad


----------



## Andrea1972 (2010 November 16)

néha


----------



## Korci9 (2010 November 16)

33


----------



## Korci9 (2010 November 16)

34


----------



## Korci9 (2010 November 16)

35


----------



## Bombus (2010 November 16)

*7*

7, nem tudom hogy van


----------



## Korci9 (2010 November 16)

36


----------



## Bombus (2010 November 16)

8, leszakadt a polc


----------



## Korci9 (2010 November 16)

37


----------



## Bombus (2010 November 16)

*9*

9, kis Ferenc


----------



## Bombus (2010 November 16)

10, tiszta víz


----------



## Korci9 (2010 November 16)

38


----------



## Bombus (2010 November 16)

*ha*

ha nem tiszta


----------



## Korci9 (2010 November 16)

39


----------



## Bombus (2010 November 16)

vidd vissza,


----------



## Korci9 (2010 November 16)

40


----------



## amiklos (2010 November 16)

*amiklos jelentett egy üzenetet*

fogalmam sincs, hogy mit mondhatnék


----------



## Andrea1972 (2010 November 16)

ezek valami fantasztikus dolgok!


----------



## Bombus (2010 November 16)

*cica*

majd a cica


----------



## Bombus (2010 November 16)

megissza.


----------



## Bombus (2010 November 16)

*ecc*

ecc pecc


----------



## Bombus (2010 November 16)

kimehetsz,


----------



## Bombus (2010 November 16)

holnapután


----------



## Bombus (2010 November 16)

bejöhetsz,


----------



## Bombus (2010 November 16)

cérnára, cinegére,


----------



## Bombus (2010 November 16)

ugorj cica,


----------



## Andrea1972 (2010 November 16)

*köszi*

köszönet


----------



## Bombus (2010 November 16)

az egérre,


----------



## Bombus (2010 November 16)

fuss!


----------



## csinka (2010 November 16)

itt vagyok


----------



## csinka (2010 November 16)

jelen


----------



## csinka (2010 November 16)

11


----------



## csinka (2010 November 16)

12.ik hozzászólás


----------



## kokorg (2010 November 16)

üdv


----------



## kokorg (2010 November 16)

Milyen az idő ott?


----------



## kokorg (2010 November 16)

Nálunk meleg van


----------



## elefes (2010 November 16)

Láttál-e már falon Pókembert?


----------



## kokorg (2010 November 16)

Globális felmelegedés?


----------



## elefes (2010 November 16)

S karón varnyút?


----------



## kokorg (2010 November 16)

Szerintem visszafordítható még...


----------



## kokorg (2010 November 16)

Pl. sörkollektorral.


----------



## elefes (2010 November 16)

voltál-e már valaha török börtönben?


----------



## kokorg (2010 November 16)

A vévévépontsörkollektorponthu erről szól


----------



## kokorg (2010 November 16)

Vagyis erről is


----------



## elefes (2010 November 16)

biztosan


----------



## kokorg (2010 November 16)

Meg stirling motorokról


----------



## elefes (2010 November 16)

kakadukok


----------



## kokorg (2010 November 16)

Sőt KPE-vízcsövekről


----------



## elefes (2010 November 16)

vagy nemtudommikek


----------



## elefes (2010 November 16)

Még azt mondják, nem illik


----------



## kokorg (2010 November 16)

rengeteg jó dolog van ott


----------



## kokorg (2010 November 16)

elefes írta:


> Még azt mondják, nem illik


Gyúrunk, vazze?


----------



## elefes (2010 November 16)

a tánc a magyarnak


----------



## elefes (2010 November 16)

naná
láttam bobót


----------



## kokorg (2010 November 16)

már 12


----------



## kokorg (2010 November 16)

sőt 13


----------



## kokorg (2010 November 16)

nem is, mert 14


----------



## kokorg (2010 November 16)

mindig le vagyok maradva?


----------



## kokorg (2010 November 16)

mint a borravaló


----------



## kokorg (2010 November 16)

ez már 18 lesz


----------



## kokorg (2010 November 16)

na még kettő


----------



## kokorg (2010 November 16)

óh jee!


----------



## elefes (2010 November 16)

captain future, de szerettem kiskoromban


----------



## elefes (2010 November 16)

akkor még


----------



## elefes (2010 November 16)

meg megint


----------



## elefes (2010 November 16)

ésés


----------



## elefes (2010 November 16)

aztán még


----------



## elefes (2010 November 16)

másszon kend a falamra


----------



## elefes (2010 November 16)

növesszen barkót, akire nem sajnálja


----------



## elefes (2010 November 16)

látogasson sehol


----------



## elefes (2010 November 16)

mindjárt


----------



## elefes (2010 November 16)

s lőn


----------



## elefes (2010 November 16)

mégmég


----------



## elefes (2010 November 16)

jóságosság


----------



## elefes (2010 November 16)

most akkor mi van?


----------



## Sundae (2010 November 16)

vannak vidékek ahol a szerelem


----------



## Sundae (2010 November 16)

tavasztól őszig őrizgeti magát


----------



## Sundae (2010 November 16)

félszeg is mint az iménti asszonánc


----------



## Sundae (2010 November 16)

de időt-jelző mint arcunkon a ránc


----------



## Sundae (2010 November 16)

vannak vidékek ahová nehezen


----------



## Sundae (2010 November 16)

vagy el sem ér a környezetvédelem


----------



## Sundae (2010 November 16)

kimossák sóid kasza is fenyeget


----------



## Sundae (2010 November 16)

csupán a harmat táplálja gyökered


----------



## Sundae (2010 November 16)

tisztások széle északos vízmosás


----------



## Sundae (2010 November 16)

ha annak vennéd hát legyen vallomás


----------



## Sundae (2010 November 16)

vannak vidékek ahol csak úgy lehet


----------



## Sundae (2010 November 16)

megmaradnunk ha kezemben a kezed


----------



## Sundae (2010 November 16)

és a viseltes szónak is hamva van


----------



## Sundae (2010 November 16)

ha félárnyékban s ha nem is boldogan


----------



## Sundae (2010 November 16)

száríthat szél és süthet hevet a nap


----------



## Sundae (2010 November 16)

míg a harmatból egy csöppnyi megmarad


----------



## annex (2010 November 16)

Mindenkit üdvözlök Udvarhelyről.


----------



## Sundae (2010 November 16)

Kányádi Sándor: Viseltes szókkal


----------



## annex (2010 November 16)

Igaz én már hozzászóltam a szójátékokhoz, de még mindig nem tudtam letölteni az anyagot , ami a dolgozatomhoz kell.


----------



## Sundae (2010 November 16)

1982


----------



## annex (2010 November 16)

Kösz a hozzászólási lehetőséget.


----------



## annex (2010 November 16)

Nagyon aranyos vagy.


----------



## annex (2010 November 16)

Mikor indíthatsz új témákat?


----------



## annex (2010 November 16)

Most csak úgy irogatok.


----------



## annex (2010 November 16)

Égy éve vagyok tag, de akkor nem volt türelmem ehhez.


----------



## annex (2010 November 16)

De most nagyon fontos.


----------



## annex (2010 November 16)

Remélem hamarosan megnyithatom amit szeretnék.


----------



## annex (2010 November 16)

"Én csak írom énekem.." és várom, hogy meglegyen a 20


----------



## Sika895511 (2010 November 16)

jó estét mindenkinek!


----------



## Sika895511 (2010 November 16)

jó hogy van ilyenre lehetőség


----------



## Sika895511 (2010 November 16)

köszi


----------



## Sika895511 (2010 November 16)

:d


----------



## Sika895511 (2010 November 16)

két éve nekem sem volt ehhez türelmem de most már nagyon az vagyok


----------



## Sika895511 (2010 November 16)

csak már lenne meg a 20


----------



## Sika895511 (2010 November 16)

de még messze járok


----------



## Sika895511 (2010 November 16)

úgyhogy asszem kihasználom itt a lehetőséget


----------



## Sika895511 (2010 November 16)

hisz van...


----------



## Sika895511 (2010 November 16)

már a fele meg van


----------



## Sika895511 (2010 November 16)

és elírogatok itt magamnak


----------



## Sika895511 (2010 November 16)

csak már lassan kifogyok a gondolatokból


----------



## Sika895511 (2010 November 16)

még ha nem is nagyok


----------



## Sika895511 (2010 November 16)

de legalább már nem kell sok


----------



## Sika895511 (2010 November 16)

és még van alkalmam még egyszer megköszönni


----------



## Sika895511 (2010 November 16)

vagy még többször is


----------



## Sika895511 (2010 November 16)




----------



## Sika895511 (2010 November 16)

3


----------



## Sika895511 (2010 November 16)

2


----------



## Sika895511 (2010 November 16)

1


----------



## Sika895511 (2010 November 16)

siker


----------



## nesquickmaci (2010 November 17)

ezt nem értem...hogy működik ..


----------



## vvivien (2010 November 17)

üdv és köszi


----------



## budoskomcsi (2010 November 17)

eljenek a az elhetetlenek


----------



## vvivien (2010 November 17)

Üdvözlet Szigetszentmiklósról )


----------



## vvivien (2010 November 17)

Hello Neked is )


----------



## vvivien (2010 November 17)

*öröm*

Hello, örülök ennek a lehetőségnek, de nagyon


----------



## vvivien (2010 November 17)

*üdv*

Hahó


----------



## vvivien (2010 November 17)

Hello, újra!


----------



## vvivien (2010 November 17)

Neked is szia!


----------



## vvivien (2010 November 17)

Újra itt )


----------



## vvivien (2010 November 17)

Üdv Nektek!


----------



## vvivien (2010 November 17)

*hello*

Hello újra


----------



## Juharfalevelke (2010 November 17)

Hat en elegge probalkozom, de...


----------



## Juharfalevelke (2010 November 17)

sehogy sem megy...


----------



## Bridget88 (2010 November 17)

Hahó mindenki!


----------



## Bridget88 (2010 November 17)

az a helyzet...


----------



## Bridget88 (2010 November 17)

hogy itt még...


----------



## Bridget88 (2010 November 17)

minden olyan unalmas...


----------



## hoy (2010 November 17)

1 hozzászólás


----------



## hoy (2010 November 17)

Álmos vagyok


----------



## Bridget88 (2010 November 17)

ilyenkor hajnalban...


----------



## hoy (2010 November 17)

Tulajdonképpen minek ez a 20 hozzászólás...


----------



## hoy (2010 November 17)

Tetszik a dizájn viszont


----------



## hoy (2010 November 17)

A többit délután


----------



## barbara8854 (2010 November 17)

Sziasztok kellene 20 hozzászólás  Mi újság? Pussz


----------



## barbara8854 (2010 November 17)

Olyan rossz hogy 20 hozzászólás kell:s


----------



## barbara8854 (2010 November 17)

Viszont nagyon szeretnék elolvasni egy könyvet


----------



## barbara8854 (2010 November 17)

Felétek milyen idő van? Erre borongós


----------



## barbara8854 (2010 November 17)

még 16 hozzászólás kellene :S mindenki íír ilyen sokaT?


----------



## barbara8854 (2010 November 17)

hajjaj keresgéltem mire válaszolhatnék


----------



## barbara8854 (2010 November 17)

de nagyon semmire nem tudok


----------



## barbara8854 (2010 November 17)

De én is örülök, hogy van ez a lehetőség


----------



## barbara8854 (2010 November 17)

még 12 van hátra


----------



## barbara8854 (2010 November 17)

Pistike meséli otthon a szüleinek:
- Képzeljétek, ma tűz volt az iskolában és láttam egy terhes tűzoltót!


----------



## barbara8854 (2010 November 17)

Az apja megkérdi:
- Pistike, tudod mit jelent az, hogy terhes?


----------



## barbara8854 (2010 November 17)

-* Persze, aki kihordja a gyereket.*


----------



## barbara8854 (2010 November 17)

Egy férfi az orvosnak:
- Doktor úr, arra gondoltam, hogy sterilizáltatni kellene magam.


----------



## barbara8854 (2010 November 17)

- De uram, ez nagyon súlyos döntés. Megkérdezte erről a feleségét és a gyerekeit?
- Igen, 16:3 arányban helyeslik.


----------



## barbara8854 (2010 November 17)

A gyerek a negítív számokat tanuja az iskolában, nem érti, ezért megkéri apukáját, hohgy segítsen neki. Apuka örömmel vállalkozik rá, hogy segít neki:


----------



## barbara8854 (2010 November 17)

- Na figyelj fiam, ha négyen ülnek a kocsmában és nyolcan kijönnek, akkor négynek be kell mennie ahhoz, hogy senki ne legyen a kocsmában.


----------



## teca75 (2010 November 17)

valami


----------



## barbara8854 (2010 November 17)

Egy kisgyerek a buszon így szól a vele szemben utazó öregembernek:
- Bács-bácsi kérem, figyeljen már, szólok, nehogy más tegye meg. Kilóg a *fél* micsodája a nadrágjából.


----------



## barbara8854 (2010 November 17)

Az öregember szomorúan lenéz.
- Sajnos fiam, ez az e*gész*…


----------



## barbara8854 (2010 November 17)

na köszönöm szépen a lehetőséget


----------



## barbara8854 (2010 November 17)

Pusszancskiss


----------



## barbara8854 (2010 November 17)

Nem sikerült letöltenem :S


----------



## alinácska (2010 November 17)

de nekem már megvolt a 20 hozzászólásom és a 48 óra is letelt akkor mi a probléma??


----------



## alinácska (2010 November 17)

nekem sem valaki segítsen!


----------



## alinácska (2010 November 17)

Hát nekem ez nem sikerült meg volt a 20 hozzászólás és a 48 óra ios letelt nem értem....


----------



## Domino86 (2010 November 17)

Sziasztok Mindenki!

A következőkben szeretnék megosztani veletek néhány okos gondolatot.


----------



## Domino86 (2010 November 17)

Korábban azt hittem, a bármi minden esetben jobb a semminél. Ma már
tudom, hogy a semmi néha jobb.


----------



## Domino86 (2010 November 17)

Soha, semmilyen körülmények között ne végy be altatót és hashajtót egy este!


----------



## Domino86 (2010 November 17)

Még jó, hogy ilyen lassan haladunk, mert lehet, hogy rossz irányba megyünk!


----------



## Domino86 (2010 November 17)

Mi a különbség a teológia és geológia között? – Ég és Föld!


----------



## Domino86 (2010 November 17)

Utánanéztem a családfámnak és rájöttem, hogy én vagyok a gyökér.


----------



## Domino86 (2010 November 17)

Akkora köd van, hogy a rendőrök ülnek a jelzőlámpán és kiabálják a színeket!


----------



## Domino86 (2010 November 17)

Annyit olvastam a szesz és a dohányzás káros hatásáról, hogy elhatároztam, abbahagyom az olvasást!


----------



## Domino86 (2010 November 17)

Ősi repülős szabály: több repülőgép található az óceánban, mint tengeralattjáró az égen.


----------



## Domino86 (2010 November 17)

Ha úgy érzed, senkit sem érdekel, élsz-e, halsz-e, próbáld meg kihagyni a havi gázszámlát!


----------



## Domino86 (2010 November 17)

A horoszkópod a következő napokra: rengeteg dicséretet kapsz, virágözön áraszt el, de ne lepődj meg ezen. Minden temetés ilyen!


----------



## Domino86 (2010 November 17)

A processzorok füsttel működnek. Ha kijön belőlük a füst, nem működnek tovább.


----------



## Domino86 (2010 November 17)

A repülés a világ második legizgalmasabb élménye. Az első legizgalmasabb: a leszállás!


----------



## Domino86 (2010 November 17)

Jó ember vagyok, nem haragszom arra, akit megbántottam.


----------



## Domino86 (2010 November 17)

Szerelem reggel, szerelem délben, szerelem este… Most már igazán jó lehetne az a fránya csaptelep!


----------



## Domino86 (2010 November 17)

Én olyan sokoldalú vagyok, hogy az már majdnem gömb.


----------



## Domino86 (2010 November 17)

Finom a Kindertojás, csak a sárgáját nehéz lenyelni!


----------



## Domino86 (2010 November 17)

Az öregségnek két fő tünete van: az egyik a memóriazavar, a másikat
elfelejtettem.


----------



## Domino86 (2010 November 17)

Az embernek három korszaka van: ifjúság, felnőttkor és a „remekül nézel ki”.


----------



## Domino86 (2010 November 17)

A férfiak mindent elfelejtenek. Ezért van lassított visszajátszás minden
meccsen.


----------



## Domino86 (2010 November 17)

Egyszer azt hittem, hogy tévedtem, de tévedtem.


----------



## Kuroda (2010 November 17)

Vicces vagy Domino86


----------



## Kuroda (2010 November 17)

Hahó Domino! Itt vagy még?


----------



## Domino86 (2010 November 17)

Jelen


----------



## Domino86 (2010 November 17)

Az Üzenet egyenlő a hozzászólással?
Ha igen, akkor miért nem működik a letöltés?
Vagy a napi átlag számít? Abból kell a húsz?


----------



## Kuroda (2010 November 17)

Jótól kérded, én se tudom.


----------



## kelempajsz (2010 November 17)

*Ó gyilkos peronoszpóra*

mit tettél a szőlömmel


Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


----------



## kelempajsz (2010 November 17)

korán reggel a falat
a torkomon megakad
Sikátor Peronoszpóra


----------



## Domino86 (2010 November 17)

Domino86 írta:


> Az Üzenet egyenlő a hozzászólással?
> Ha igen, akkor miért nem működik a letöltés?
> Vagy a napi átlag számít? Abból kell a húsz?


 
Megpróbálok mást...


----------



## Domino86 (2010 November 17)

Domino86 írta:


> Megpróbálok mást...


 
De így se lesz jó...


----------



## Domino86 (2010 November 17)

Domino86 írta:


> De így se lesz jó...


 
Nem értem...


----------



## Kuroda (2010 November 17)

Én is így jártam


----------



## Kuroda (2010 November 17)

28 üzim van


----------



## veres70 (2010 November 17)

szerintem már megvolt a 20 és szeptember óta vagyok regisztrálva


----------



## haribolo (2010 November 17)

hali mindenkinek


----------



## haribolo (2010 November 17)

gouranga


----------



## Kuroda (2010 November 17)

na akkor próbálkozzunk


----------



## haribolo (2010 November 17)

szép napot mindenkinek


----------



## haribolo (2010 November 17)

vidám napot mindenkinek


----------



## haribolo (2010 November 17)

haliho


----------



## haribolo (2010 November 17)

csak össze jön a 20


----------



## haribolo (2010 November 17)

szeretnék el olvasni egy könyvet de ahoz kel a 20


----------



## haribolo (2010 November 17)

7 nél járok :-D


----------



## haribolo (2010 November 17)

8 nál


----------



## haribolo (2010 November 17)

probálok nem tul fárasztó dolgokat írni


----------



## haribolo (2010 November 17)

9 a szerencse számom


----------



## haribolo (2010 November 17)

:d:d:d:d


----------



## haribolo (2010 November 17)

:-d :-d


----------



## haribolo (2010 November 17)

12


----------



## csigere (2010 November 17)

hahó


----------



## haribolo (2010 November 17)

13


----------



## csigere (2010 November 17)

haa


----------



## haribolo (2010 November 17)

14


----------



## csigere (2010 November 17)

hi:33:


----------



## haribolo (2010 November 17)

bocs ha fárasztalk


----------



## csigere (2010 November 17)

he


----------



## haribolo (2010 November 17)

16


----------



## haribolo (2010 November 17)

17


----------



## csigere (2010 November 17)

dehogyis csak ez a hülye 20-as szabály


----------



## haribolo (2010 November 17)

18


----------



## csigere (2010 November 17)

rrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## haribolo (2010 November 17)

hát ja elég hülye szabály


----------



## csigere (2010 November 17)

fgzimk


----------



## haribolo (2010 November 17)

:d


----------



## csigere (2010 November 17)

gjhhjolhh


----------



## haribolo (2010 November 17)

na elvileg meg van


----------



## csigere (2010 November 17)

még 5


----------



## csigere (2010 November 17)

már csak 4


----------



## csigere (2010 November 17)

alig 3


----------



## csigere (2010 November 17)

2


----------



## csigere (2010 November 17)

és egy


----------



## haribolo (2010 November 17)

nem tom kivagy de ez biztos tetszeni fog nézd meg http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=easD7VguwT4


----------



## csigere (2010 November 17)

g


----------



## haribolo (2010 November 17)

bakker de nem jött össze mert nem tom még mindig meg nézni a könyvet


----------



## haribolo (2010 November 17)

üdv mindenkinek


----------



## nagykedi (2010 November 17)

sziasztok


----------



## nagykedi (2010 November 17)

gyüjtögetek


----------



## nagykedi (2010 November 17)




----------



## nagykedi (2010 November 17)

a


----------



## nagykedi (2010 November 17)

d


----------



## nagykedi (2010 November 17)

14


----------



## nagykedi (2010 November 17)

13


----------



## nagykedi (2010 November 17)

12


----------



## nagykedi (2010 November 17)

11


----------



## nagykedi (2010 November 17)

10


----------



## nagykedi (2010 November 17)

9


----------



## nagykedi (2010 November 17)

8


----------



## nagykedi (2010 November 17)

7


----------



## nagykedi (2010 November 17)

6


----------



## nagykedi (2010 November 17)

5


----------



## nagykedi (2010 November 17)

4


----------



## nagykedi (2010 November 17)

3


----------



## eperke03 (2010 November 17)

a tájon


----------



## nagykedi (2010 November 17)

2


----------



## eperke03 (2010 November 17)

s ont monoton


----------



## eperke03 (2010 November 17)

bút konokon


----------



## sUNBIMBRA (2010 November 17)

Sziasztok!

Nekem már volt 20 hozzászólásom, 1 hónapja regiztem, soha semmit nem nézhetek meg, sőt nem is tudok mindig belépni. De azért megvagyok.


----------



## nagykedi (2010 November 17)

1


----------



## eperke03 (2010 November 17)

s fájón


----------



## eperke03 (2010 November 17)

Jön már az ismerős,
széllábú, deres ősz


----------



## sUNBIMBRA (2010 November 17)

19


----------



## eperke03 (2010 November 17)

Sepreget, kotorász
meg-megáll, lombot ráz


----------



## nagykedi (2010 November 17)

nekem elvileg ez a 20.


----------



## eperke03 (2010 November 17)

Lombot ráz,
diót ver


----------



## Alphaws (2010 November 17)

*üdv*

sziasztok


----------



## eperke03 (2010 November 17)

Krumplit ás, szüretel


----------



## eperke03 (2010 November 17)

Sóhajtoz nagyokat,
s harapja, kurtítja
a hosszú napokat.


----------



## eperke03 (2010 November 17)

Jött őszanyó


----------



## eperke03 (2010 November 17)

hideg széllel,


----------



## eperke03 (2010 November 17)

aranysárga 
vízfestékkel


----------



## eperke03 (2010 November 17)

sárgák lettek
a levelek,


----------



## eperke03 (2010 November 17)

fújtak, fújtak
őszi szelet


----------



## eperke03 (2010 November 17)

Őszi éjjel
izzik a galagonya


----------



## eperke03 (2010 November 17)

izzik a galagonya
ruhája.


----------



## eperke03 (2010 November 17)

Zúg a tüske


----------



## eperke03 (2010 November 17)

szél szalad ide-oda


----------



## Alphaws (2010 November 17)

*2*

kettedik


----------



## eperke03 (2010 November 17)

reszket a galagonya
magában.


----------



## Alphaws (2010 November 17)

háromadik


----------



## Alphaws (2010 November 17)

*valami*

hanyadik is ?


----------



## Alphaws (2010 November 17)

csak a zene ami kell


----------



## Alphaws (2010 November 17)

hatodik dolog


----------



## Alphaws (2010 November 17)

sziasztok. olvassa ezt valaki ?


----------



## Alphaws (2010 November 17)

vagy ez csak a 20 elérésére van


----------



## Alphaws (2010 November 17)

sokadik hozzászállás


----------



## Alphaws (2010 November 17)

tíz ami lesz, legyen a tizedik


----------



## Zastava (2010 November 17)

Üdvözlök minden fórumozót!


----------



## Zastava (2010 November 17)

Szeretnék én is 20 hozzászólást összegyűjteni


----------



## Zastava (2010 November 17)

És ez még csak a harmadik...


----------



## bzsolt8 (2010 November 17)

Sziasztok! (1)


----------



## bzsolt8 (2010 November 17)

A köszönés megvolt, de... (2)


----------



## bzsolt8 (2010 November 17)

...mi legyen a következő? (3)


----------



## Zastava (2010 November 17)

Te jó ég, ez olyan, mintha a parlamentben szólalnék fel: nem szól semmiről, és senki sem kíváncsi rá...


----------



## bzsolt8 (2010 November 17)

Azt hittem... (4)


----------



## bzsolt8 (2010 November 17)

...könnyebb lesz összeszedni...


----------



## bzsolt8 (2010 November 17)

...ezt a 20 hozzászólást .


----------



## bzsolt8 (2010 November 17)

Zastava írta:


> Te jó ég, ez olyan, mintha a parlamentben szólalnék fel: nem szól semmiről, és senki sem kíváncsi rá...



Ez tetszik!


----------



## sedo17 (2010 November 17)

Nagyon jó ez a fórum.


----------



## bzsolt8 (2010 November 17)

Meggugliztam egy ebook könyvet...


----------



## bzsolt8 (2010 November 17)

...erre ezt az oldalt adta ki, mint forrást.


----------



## Alphaws (2010 November 17)

egy kettő három négy


----------



## bzsolt8 (2010 November 17)

Ti olvastátok már a...


----------



## Petrovihc (2010 November 17)

1


----------



## sedo17 (2010 November 17)

Ezzel a kérdéssel én is mindig gondban vagyok


----------



## Alphaws (2010 November 17)

öt hat hét nyolc


----------



## Petrovihc (2010 November 17)

2


----------



## Alphaws (2010 November 17)

mit kellene olvasni ?


----------



## bzsolt8 (2010 November 17)

...A halálraítélt szakasz-t?


----------



## Petrovihc (2010 November 17)

3


----------



## bzsolt8 (2010 November 17)

Én eddig minden évben elolvastam egyszer.


----------



## Petrovihc (2010 November 17)

4


----------



## Alphaws (2010 November 17)

ez már a tizennégy


----------



## sedo17 (2010 November 17)

Ezek nagyon jók


----------



## Petrovihc (2010 November 17)

5


----------



## bzsolt8 (2010 November 17)

Baromi jó könyv!


----------



## Alphaws (2010 November 17)

tizenöt darab


----------



## Petrovihc (2010 November 17)

6


----------



## bzsolt8 (2010 November 17)

Mondjuk nem hosszú.


----------



## Petrovihc (2010 November 17)

7


----------



## sedo17 (2010 November 17)

Ezek jól jöttek az idei évben


----------



## bzsolt8 (2010 November 17)

De így legalább talán azok is elolvassák...


----------



## Alphaws (2010 November 17)

alig van már csak négy


----------



## Petrovihc (2010 November 17)

8


----------



## bzsolt8 (2010 November 17)

...akik amúgy nem olvasnak könyveket.


----------



## Alphaws (2010 November 17)

illetve három


----------



## Petrovihc (2010 November 17)

9


----------



## bzsolt8 (2010 November 17)

És még csak 16. Illetve ez már a 17.


----------



## Alphaws (2010 November 17)

lassan vége a filmnek is


----------



## Petrovihc (2010 November 17)

10


----------



## sedo17 (2010 November 17)

Az ide évben saját kezűleg készítek koszorút


----------



## Alphaws (2010 November 17)

tizenkilences


----------



## Petrovihc (2010 November 17)

11


----------



## bzsolt8 (2010 November 17)

egyszerűsítsünk .


----------



## Alphaws (2010 November 17)

ez a huszadik ?


----------



## Petrovihc (2010 November 17)

12


----------



## bzsolt8 (2010 November 17)

19


----------



## Alphaws (2010 November 17)

asszem megvan


----------



## bzsolt8 (2010 November 17)

Éééééés megvan a 20!  Nah végre!


----------



## Petrovihc (2010 November 17)

13


----------



## Petrovihc (2010 November 17)

14


----------



## sedo17 (2010 November 17)

Majd igyekszem feltölteni egy kettőt


----------



## BazsiAap (2010 November 17)

*Hozzászólás1*

Hozzászólás1


----------



## Petrovihc (2010 November 17)

15


----------



## Petrovihc (2010 November 17)

16


----------



## BazsiAap (2010 November 17)

Hozzászólás2


----------



## sedo17 (2010 November 17)

Ezek nagyon jók


----------



## Petrovihc (2010 November 17)

17


----------



## bzsolt8 (2010 November 17)

Hm.


----------



## BazsiAap (2010 November 17)

Hozzászólás3


----------



## Petrovihc (2010 November 17)

18


----------



## BazsiAap (2010 November 17)

Hozzászólás4


----------



## Petrovihc (2010 November 17)

19


----------



## BazsiAap (2010 November 17)

Hozzászólás5


----------



## Petrovihc (2010 November 17)

20!!! Hála az égnek!


----------



## BazsiAap (2010 November 17)

Hozzászólás6


----------



## sedo17 (2010 November 17)

A virágok tényleg elég drágák de megéri az árukat


----------



## BazsiAap (2010 November 17)

Hozzászólás7


----------



## BazsiAap (2010 November 17)

Hozzászólás8


----------



## BazsiAap (2010 November 17)

Hozzászólás9


----------



## BazsiAap (2010 November 17)

Hozzászólás10


----------



## BazsiAap (2010 November 17)

Hozzászólás11


----------



## BazsiAap (2010 November 17)

Hozzászólás12


----------



## sedo17 (2010 November 17)

Sziasztok!

Én egy nagyobb képet keresek amin egy darts tábla van!Ha valaki tudna segíteni azt megköszönném.


----------



## BazsiAap (2010 November 17)

Hozzászólás13


----------



## BazsiAap (2010 November 17)

Hozzászólás14


----------



## BazsiAap (2010 November 17)

Hozzászólás15


----------



## BazsiAap (2010 November 17)

Hozzászólás16


----------



## BazsiAap (2010 November 17)

Hozzászólás17


----------



## BazsiAap (2010 November 17)

Hozzászólás18


----------



## sedo17 (2010 November 17)

Sziasztok!
Én egy nagyobb leszámolható mintát keresek egy darts tábláról!Aki esetleg tud az segítsen.Előre is köszönöm


----------



## BazsiAap (2010 November 17)

Hozzászólás19


----------



## BazsiAap (2010 November 17)

Heuréka!


----------



## sUNBIMBRA (2010 November 17)

18


----------



## sedo17 (2010 November 17)

Ezek nagyon klasszak.


----------



## sUNBIMBRA (2010 November 17)

János király nem volt jó...


----------



## sUNBIMBRA (2010 November 17)

Volt görbe dolga sok..


----------



## sedo17 (2010 November 17)

horgolt táska mintát tud valaki???


----------



## sedo17 (2010 November 17)

ezek nagyon jók


----------



## sedo17 (2010 November 17)

köszi az ötleteket nagyon hasznosak


----------



## sedo17 (2010 November 17)

Ezt én se értem hogy mi szükség van rá


----------



## GBarbus (2010 November 17)

*hozzászólás*

1, jelen


----------



## jaina04 (2010 November 17)

Sziasztok, sajnos nekem is szükségem van 20 hozzászólásra, így most küldök egy pár üzit én is. Ez lesz az első.


----------



## sedo17 (2010 November 17)

nagyon aranyosak


----------



## jaina04 (2010 November 17)

A második


----------



## jaina04 (2010 November 17)

A harmadik


----------



## GBarbus (2010 November 17)

*hozzászólás*

2, jelen


----------



## sedo17 (2010 November 17)

itt minden meg van amit kerestem


----------



## jaina04 (2010 November 17)

A negyedik.


----------



## jaina04 (2010 November 17)

Az ötödik


----------



## GBarbus (2010 November 17)

*hozzászólás*

3, jelen


----------



## jaina04 (2010 November 17)

A hatodik.


----------



## sedo17 (2010 November 17)

boxer for ever


----------



## GBarbus (2010 November 17)

*hozzászólás*

4, jelen


----------



## jaina04 (2010 November 17)

A hetedik


----------



## jaina04 (2010 November 17)

A nyolcadik. Sajnos túl gyors vagyok, és mindig várni kell...


----------



## GBarbus (2010 November 17)

*hozzászólás*

5, jelen


----------



## jaina04 (2010 November 17)

A kilencedik. Tudtátok, hogy a köszenet nem elég? Ténylegesen 20 hozzászólás kell...


----------



## jaina04 (2010 November 17)

A tizedik.


----------



## sedo17 (2010 November 17)

jó


----------



## GBarbus (2010 November 17)

*hozzászólás*

6, jelen


----------



## jaina04 (2010 November 17)

A tizenegyedik.


----------



## jaina04 (2010 November 17)

A tizenkettedik.


----------



## GBarbus (2010 November 17)

*hozzászólás*

8)7, jelen


----------



## jaina04 (2010 November 17)

A tizenharmadik.


----------



## sedo17 (2010 November 17)

mi is


----------



## jaina04 (2010 November 17)

A tizennegyedik.


----------



## GBarbus (2010 November 17)

*hozzászólás*

8, jelen


----------



## jaina04 (2010 November 17)

A tizenötödik.


----------



## GBarbus (2010 November 17)

*hozzászólás*

9.


----------



## jaina04 (2010 November 17)

A tizenhatodik.


----------



## jaina04 (2010 November 17)

A tizenhetedik.


----------



## GBarbus (2010 November 17)

*hozzászólás*

10.


----------



## jaina04 (2010 November 17)

A tizennyolcadik.


----------



## GBarbus (2010 November 17)

*hozzászólás*

11.


----------



## jaina04 (2010 November 17)

A tizenkilencedik.


----------



## GBarbus (2010 November 17)

*hozzászólás*

12.:12:


----------



## jaina04 (2010 November 17)

És itt a huszadik.


----------



## GBarbus (2010 November 17)

*hozzászólás*

13. kiss


----------



## GBarbus (2010 November 17)

*hozzászólás*

[14


----------



## GBarbus (2010 November 17)

*hozzászólás*

15. :d


----------



## GBarbus (2010 November 17)

*hozzászólás*

16. :55:


----------



## jaina04 (2010 November 17)

A gond csak az, hogy még mindig azt írja, hogy vagy nem vagyok regisztrált 2 napja, vagy még nincs 20 hozzászólásom. Pedig már minkdettő megvan


----------



## GBarbus (2010 November 17)

*hozzászólás*

17.:444:


----------



## GBarbus (2010 November 17)

*hozzászólás*

18.:4:


----------



## GBarbus (2010 November 17)

*hozzászólás*

19.


----------



## GBarbus (2010 November 17)

*hozzászólás*

20.


----------



## GBarbus (2010 November 17)

*hozzászólás*

bónusz


----------



## sipics (2010 November 17)

1


----------



## sipics (2010 November 17)

2


----------



## sipics (2010 November 17)

3


----------



## sipics (2010 November 17)

4


----------



## sipics (2010 November 17)

5


----------



## sipics (2010 November 17)

6


----------



## sipics (2010 November 17)

7


----------



## sipics (2010 November 17)

8


----------



## sipics (2010 November 17)

9


----------



## sipics (2010 November 17)

10


----------



## Bogaram1 (2010 November 17)

1. hozzászólás


----------



## Bogaram1 (2010 November 17)

Nagyszerű


----------



## Bogaram1 (2010 November 17)

ez a lehetőség


----------



## Bogaram1 (2010 November 17)

Köszönet


----------



## Bogaram1 (2010 November 17)

érte


----------



## Bogaram1 (2010 November 17)

Melittának


----------



## Bogaram1 (2010 November 17)

és a Fórum


----------



## Bogaram1 (2010 November 17)

minden


----------



## Bogaram1 (2010 November 17)

Szerkesztőjének!


----------



## Bogaram1 (2010 November 17)

Ez a 10.


----------



## Bogaram1 (2010 November 17)

11.


----------



## Bogaram1 (2010 November 17)

12.


----------



## Bogaram1 (2010 November 17)

13.


----------



## Bogaram1 (2010 November 17)

14.


----------



## Bogaram1 (2010 November 17)

15.


----------



## Bogaram1 (2010 November 17)

16.


----------



## Bogaram1 (2010 November 17)

17.


----------



## Bogaram1 (2010 November 17)

18.


----------



## Bogaram1 (2010 November 17)

És a 19.


----------



## Bogaram1 (2010 November 17)

Itt a vége.


----------



## sipics (2010 November 17)

11


----------



## sipics (2010 November 17)

12


----------



## sipics (2010 November 17)

13


----------



## sipics (2010 November 17)

14


----------



## sipics (2010 November 17)

15


----------



## sipics (2010 November 17)

16


----------



## sipics (2010 November 17)

17


----------



## sipics (2010 November 17)

18


----------



## sipics (2010 November 17)

19


----------



## sipics (2010 November 17)

20


----------



## sipics (2010 November 17)

21


----------



## sipics (2010 November 17)

22


----------



## jjudit85 (2010 November 17)

1


----------



## jjudit85 (2010 November 17)

2


----------



## jjudit85 (2010 November 17)

3


----------



## jjudit85 (2010 November 17)

4


----------



## jjudit85 (2010 November 17)

5


----------



## st_jean (2010 November 17)

Rendben


----------



## jjudit85 (2010 November 17)

6


----------



## jjudit85 (2010 November 17)

7


----------



## jjudit85 (2010 November 17)

8


----------



## st_jean (2010 November 17)

ok


----------



## jjudit85 (2010 November 17)

9


----------



## st_jean (2010 November 17)

Haha


----------



## st_jean (2010 November 17)

Lesz


----------



## jjudit85 (2010 November 17)

10


----------



## jjudit85 (2010 November 17)

11


----------



## jjudit85 (2010 November 17)

12


----------



## jjudit85 (2010 November 17)

13


----------



## jjudit85 (2010 November 17)

14


----------



## jjudit85 (2010 November 17)

15


----------



## jjudit85 (2010 November 17)




----------



## jjudit85 (2010 November 17)

17


----------



## jjudit85 (2010 November 17)

18


----------



## manobaba (2010 November 17)

hello


----------



## jjudit85 (2010 November 17)

19


----------



## jjudit85 (2010 November 17)

20


----------



## jjudit85 (2010 November 17)

Szerintem én kész vagyok


----------



## gyurkaneevi (2010 November 17)

Szép napot!


----------



## gyurkaneevi (2010 November 17)

kettő


----------



## gyurkaneevi (2010 November 17)

négy


----------



## gyurkaneevi (2010 November 17)

öt


----------



## gyurkaneevi (2010 November 17)

hat


----------



## manobaba (2010 November 17)

a


----------



## manobaba (2010 November 17)

b


----------



## gyurkaneevi (2010 November 17)

hét


----------



## manobaba (2010 November 17)

c


----------



## gyurkaneevi (2010 November 17)

nyolc


----------



## manobaba (2010 November 17)

d


----------



## gyurkaneevi (2010 November 17)

kilenc


----------



## gyurkaneevi (2010 November 17)

tíz


----------



## manobaba (2010 November 17)

e


----------



## manobaba (2010 November 17)

f


----------



## gyurkaneevi (2010 November 17)

tizenegy


----------



## manobaba (2010 November 17)

g


----------



## gyurkaneevi (2010 November 17)

tizenkettő


----------



## manobaba (2010 November 17)

h


----------



## manobaba (2010 November 17)

i


----------



## gyurkaneevi (2010 November 17)

tizenhárom


----------



## manobaba (2010 November 17)

j


----------



## gyurkaneevi (2010 November 17)

tizennégy


----------



## manobaba (2010 November 17)

k


----------



## manobaba (2010 November 17)

0


----------



## manobaba (2010 November 17)

1


----------



## manobaba (2010 November 17)

2


----------



## manobaba (2010 November 17)

3


----------



## manobaba (2010 November 17)

4


----------



## gyurkaneevi (2010 November 17)

tizenöt


----------



## manobaba (2010 November 17)

5


----------



## gyurkaneevi (2010 November 17)

tizenhat


----------



## gyurkaneevi (2010 November 17)

tizenhét


----------



## Marcsi. (2010 November 17)

húsz


----------



## gyurkaneevi (2010 November 17)

tizennyolc


----------



## Marcsi. (2010 November 17)

10


----------



## manobaba (2010 November 17)

6


----------



## gyurkaneevi (2010 November 17)

tizenkilenc


----------



## gyurkaneevi (2010 November 17)

húsz


----------



## manobaba (2010 November 17)

7


----------



## rzo (2010 November 17)

Sziasztok!


----------



## rzo (2010 November 17)

*?*

Mi értelme ennek a 20-nak?


----------



## rzo (2010 November 17)

*?*

valaki?


----------



## rzo (2010 November 17)

*?*

senki?


----------



## rzo (2010 November 17)

?


----------



## rzo (2010 November 17)

*15*

15


----------



## rzo (2010 November 17)

*14*

14


----------



## rzo (2010 November 17)

*13*

13


----------



## rzo (2010 November 17)

*12*

12


----------



## rzo (2010 November 17)

*11*

11


----------



## rzo (2010 November 17)

*10*

10


----------



## rzo (2010 November 17)

*9*

9


----------



## rzo (2010 November 17)

*8*

8


----------



## rzo (2010 November 17)

*7*

7


----------



## rzo (2010 November 17)

*6*

6:d


----------



## rzo (2010 November 17)

*5*

5


----------



## rzo (2010 November 17)

*4*

4:lol:


----------



## rzo (2010 November 17)

*3*

3


----------



## rzo (2010 November 17)

*2*

2:lol:


----------



## rzo (2010 November 17)

*1*

1


----------



## rzo (2010 November 17)

*0*

0:9: Hiába minden! nem megy!


----------



## Marcsi. (2010 November 17)

kitartás


----------



## baby-sitter (2010 November 17)

*Halihó!*

Sziasztok! Örülök, hogy itt lehetek!


----------



## baby-sitter (2010 November 17)

*Halihó!*

Nagyon érdekes ez az oldal.


----------



## baby-sitter (2010 November 17)

*Halihó!*

Régóta szerettem volna már ide tartozni.


----------



## baby-sitter (2010 November 17)

*Halihó!*

Csak nem tudtam, hogyan kell.


----------



## baby-sitter (2010 November 17)

*Halihó!*

Remélem, most sikerül!


----------



## baby-sitter (2010 November 17)

*Halihó!*

Mármint jó helyre küldözgetem az üzeneteket!


----------



## baby-sitter (2010 November 17)

*Halihó!*

Mármint azt a bizonyos 20-t!


----------



## baby-sitter (2010 November 17)

*Halihó!*

:smile:


----------



## baby-sitter (2010 November 17)

*Halihó!*

Sok hasznos anyagot töltöttetek fel...


----------



## baby-sitter (2010 November 17)

*Halihó!*

...amit én is fel tudok használni...


----------



## baby-sitter (2010 November 17)

*Halihó!*

.... a munkám során.


----------



## baby-sitter (2010 November 17)

*Halihó!*

Itt van pl. a Mikulás...


----------



## baby-sitter (2010 November 17)

*Halihó!*

...azon belül is a mesék és műsorok.


----------



## baby-sitter (2010 November 17)

*Halihó!*

Jelenleg én is ezen dolgozom.


----------



## baby-sitter (2010 November 17)

*Halihó!*

Össze szeretnék állítani egy gyerekeknek szóló kis műsort...


----------



## baby-sitter (2010 November 17)

*Halihó!*

... Mikulásra.


----------



## baby-sitter (2010 November 17)

*Halihó!*

Ezért is léptem be erre az oldalra.


----------



## baby-sitter (2010 November 17)

*Halihó!*

Ígérem,


----------



## Lucifer85 (2010 November 17)

sziasztok


----------



## baby-sitter (2010 November 17)

*Halihó!*

én is segítek, amiben csak tudok!


----------



## baby-sitter (2010 November 17)

*Halihó!*

Megvan a 20.!!! Sziasztok!!!!!!!


----------



## teddyna (2010 November 17)

Helló mindenki!
Köszönöm a lehetőséget!
És ha már írok....Íme:

"Vannak a világon olyan emberek, akik egyetlenegyszer sem ölelnek meg, és sohasem játszanak veled, de akkor is szeretnek. Csak nem tudják, hogyan mutassák ki."


----------



## Marcsi. (2010 November 17)

Még mindig nem tudok letölteni


----------



## Lucifer85 (2010 November 17)

vviszont kívánom


----------



## Lucifer85 (2010 November 17)

nem tudok letölteni


----------



## Lucifer85 (2010 November 17)

nem értem miért?


----------



## Lucifer85 (2010 November 17)

pedig meg van a 20 hozzászólásom


----------



## baby-sitter (2010 November 17)

*Halihó!*

Én sem tudok letölteni!
Valamit rosszul csinálok?


----------



## Lucifer85 (2010 November 17)

és már 1 hónapja regisztrálva vagyok


----------



## Lucifer85 (2010 November 17)

van akinek egyáltalán sikerül letölteni?


----------



## Lucifer85 (2010 November 17)

tud valaki segíteni a letöltésben?


----------



## Lucifer85 (2010 November 17)

miért írja ki még mindig, hogy nincs meg a hozzászólásom?


----------



## baby-sitter (2010 November 17)

*Halihó!*

Most szomorú vagyok!


----------



## Lucifer85 (2010 November 17)

segítsen valaki


----------



## Lucifer85 (2010 November 17)

please


----------



## nyuszifül.^^ (2010 November 17)

hellokiss


----------



## Lucifer85 (2010 November 17)

szia


----------



## baby-sitter (2010 November 17)

*Halihó!*

Úgy látom, más is hasonló cipőben jár!


----------



## GrotESC (2010 November 17)

Kicsit kínos, hogy bizonyos funkciók eléréséhez 2 napos regisztráció (ez mondjuk simán kibírható) és 20 hozzászólás kell. :12:
Ezúton szeretnék elnézést kérni a következő 19 hozzászólásomért.


----------



## Lucifer85 (2010 November 17)

hello


----------



## Lucifer85 (2010 November 17)

én szinén csatlakozom az előttem szólóhoz


----------



## Lucifer85 (2010 November 17)

sorry


----------



## Lucifer85 (2010 November 17)

a hozzászólásaimért


----------



## baby-sitter (2010 November 17)

*Halihó!*

Segítség!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nyuszifül.^^ (2010 November 17)

baby-sitter írta:


> Úgy látom, más is hasonló cipőben jár!





hátigen..


----------



## Lucifer85 (2010 November 17)

de már rég óta


----------



## Lucifer85 (2010 November 17)

leszeretném tölteni a békés harcos útja könyvet, de nem engedi


----------



## Lucifer85 (2010 November 17)

Úgy látom, más is hasonló cipőben jár!-


----------



## Lucifer85 (2010 November 17)

valakinek már sikerült letölteni?


----------



## Lucifer85 (2010 November 17)

20 hozzászólásnál?


----------



## Lucifer85 (2010 November 17)

meg van minden nekem és mégse engedi a letöltést?Miért?valaki segítsen!


----------



## Pogika (2010 November 17)

Én már kezdek elkeseredni, mert sehogy nem akar összejönni


----------



## Pogika (2010 November 17)

Egyre jobb


----------



## Pogika (2010 November 17)

200...


----------



## Pogika (2010 November 17)

Nyomoz az FBI, hogy ingyom-bingyom tálib-e...?


----------



## Pogika (2010 November 17)

Elvileg már csak kettőt kell aludnom, és tölthetek....vagy nem


----------



## Pogika (2010 November 17)

Ez a fórum az egyetlen reménységem, hogy karácsonyra letöltsem azokat a filmeket, amiket sehol nem találok....úgy bízom benne, hogy sikerül....szurkoljatok pls


----------



## hoy (2010 November 17)

no újra itt csak meglesz a hozzászólás


----------



## hoy (2010 November 17)

1


----------



## hoy (2010 November 17)

2


----------



## hoy (2010 November 17)

eki eki


----------



## hoy (2010 November 17)

3


----------



## hoy (2010 November 17)

no mégpár


----------



## hoy (2010 November 17)

9


----------



## hoy (2010 November 17)

remélem megéri...


----------



## Zirowe (2010 November 17)

Sziasztok


----------



## Zirowe (2010 November 17)

Új vagyok még.


----------



## Zirowe (2010 November 17)

El kell kezdenem szorgosan gyűjtenem a hsz-eket.


----------



## hoy (2010 November 17)

unalmas ez...


----------



## Zirowe (2010 November 17)

Mert sok sok érdekes könyv van ám itt fent!


----------



## Zirowe (2010 November 17)

Vétek lenne hagyni őket parlagon heverni!


----------



## Zirowe (2010 November 17)

Főleg, hogy nemsokára érkezik a kindle olvasóm


----------



## Zirowe (2010 November 17)

Kell bele az olvasnivaló!!


----------



## Zirowe (2010 November 17)

Amúgy ez még csak a 8. lesz..


----------



## Zirowe (2010 November 17)

Kicsit hülyének is érzem magam..


----------



## Zirowe (2010 November 17)

Beszélek értelmetlenül a nagyvilágba..


----------



## hoy (2010 November 17)

látom nem csak én


----------



## Zirowe (2010 November 17)

És még legalább 9 ilyen elmés posztom van raktáron..


----------



## hoy (2010 November 17)

nyugi én is


----------



## Zirowe (2010 November 17)

Bár mintha már látnám a fényt az alagút végén!


----------



## hoy (2010 November 17)

tiszta


----------



## Zirowe (2010 November 17)

Reméljük, hogy nem egy kamion!!


----------



## Zirowe (2010 November 17)

:d:d:d


----------



## hoy (2010 November 17)

3


----------



## Zirowe (2010 November 17)

De legalább mindjárt vége..


----------



## hoy (2010 November 17)

2


----------



## Zirowe (2010 November 17)

Amúgy elnézve a kínálatot, nagyon jó kis oldalnak ígérkezik ez


----------



## hoy (2010 November 17)

tadam


----------



## Zirowe (2010 November 17)

Már majdnem!!!


----------



## Zirowe (2010 November 17)

Még egy kicsi..


----------



## hoy (2010 November 17)

no akkor miért is nem megy?


----------



## Zirowe (2010 November 17)

Már majdnem!


----------



## Zirowe (2010 November 17)

Utolsó!..


----------



## Zirowe (2010 November 17)

És ezzel meg is lennék!
Elnézést az elmúlt percek színvonaláért


----------



## Zirowe (2010 November 17)

hoy írta:


> no akkor miért is nem megy?


Érdekes, nekem se megy még, nem vágom miért nem:S


----------



## Zsolt-Zoltán (2010 November 17)

Hello ... mindenkinek


----------



## Zsolt-Zoltán (2010 November 17)

Üzeneteim célja ... hogy összegyüljön a szükséges 20


----------



## Zsolt-Zoltán (2010 November 17)

Elsösorban köszönetem szeretném kifejezni annak(azoknak)aki(k) jovoltából ez az oldal létezik


----------



## Zsolt-Zoltán (2010 November 17)

Sok oldalt meglátogattam már ... de itt találtam meg a legigényesebbet


----------



## Zsolt-Zoltán (2010 November 17)

...tehát nem sajnállóm a "fáradságot" a szükséges 20 üzi megirásáhóz


----------



## Zsolt-Zoltán (2010 November 17)

Mindent(szinte) megtaláltam ezen az oldalón


----------



## Zsolt-Zoltán (2010 November 17)

...ugyhógy mégegyszer KÖSZÖNÖM


----------



## Zsolt-Zoltán (2010 November 17)

...a következö szükséges üzik eléréséhez,hires emberek szavait szeretnén idézni


----------



## Zsolt-Zoltán (2010 November 17)

Rágalomra legjobb válasz a hallgatás. Ben Jonson


----------



## Zsolt-Zoltán (2010 November 17)

Mennyi tudás, érzelem alussza békés álmát a borítók között!
H. Jackson Brown


----------



## Zsolt-Zoltán (2010 November 17)

Butának születni nem szégyen, az egy adottság. Bután meghalni szégyen.
Erich Maria Remarque


----------



## Zsolt-Zoltán (2010 November 17)

Tanulj meg mindent, amit lehet, amikor csak lehet, akitől csak lehet! Egyszer eljön az az idő, amikor hálás leszel ezért magadnak.
Sarah Caldwell


----------



## Zsolt-Zoltán (2010 November 17)

A tudatlanság olyan kincs, amiért sokan ölni képesek.
Dean Ray Koontz


----------



## Zsolt-Zoltán (2010 November 17)

Csak a legokosabb és a legbutább ember nem változik.
Konfuciusz


----------



## Zsolt-Zoltán (2010 November 17)

Más dolog valakinek megmutatni, hogy téved, és megint más az igazság birtokába juttatni.
John Locke


----------



## Zsolt-Zoltán (2010 November 17)

Aki úgy gondolja, hogy a tanulás drága, próbálja ki, milyen a tudatlanság.
Benjamin Franklin


----------



## Zsolt-Zoltán (2010 November 17)

Istenem, de nehéz okos embernek lenni.
Mikszáth Kálmán


----------



## Zsolt-Zoltán (2010 November 17)

Ha azt hiszed, hogy mindent értesz, akkor reménytelenül össze vagy zavarodva.
Walter Frederick Mondale


----------



## Zsolt-Zoltán (2010 November 17)

Azt hiheti az ember, hogy bármilyen akadályt legyőz, még saját tudatlanságát is.
Frank Herbert


----------



## Zsolt-Zoltán (2010 November 17)

A rácsodálkozás a megértés kezdete.
José Ortega y Gasset


----------



## Zsolt-Zoltán (2010 November 17)

20 !!!!!


----------



## Zsolt-Zoltán (2010 November 17)

... Istnem ... hát nem is olyan egyszerü egyedül beszélgetni ))


----------



## Emma78 (2010 November 17)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Ahouse (2010 November 17)

*Üdv*

Üdv mindenkinek!


----------



## Emma78 (2010 November 17)




----------



## Ahouse (2010 November 17)

*20as rekord*

Ez már a másodikom.


----------



## Emma78 (2010 November 17)

Majdnem sikerült


----------



## Ahouse (2010 November 17)

20as rekord 3


----------



## Emma78 (2010 November 17)

Miért nem rakja ki a smiley-t?


----------



## Ahouse (2010 November 17)

20as rekord 4


----------



## Emma78 (2010 November 17)

Most már látom őket.


----------



## Ahouse (2010 November 17)

20as rekord 5


----------



## Ahouse (2010 November 17)

20as rekord 6


----------



## Ahouse (2010 November 17)

20as rekord 7


----------



## Ahouse (2010 November 17)

20as rekord 8


----------



## Ahouse (2010 November 17)

20as rekord 9


----------



## Emma78 (2010 November 17)

Még kell néhány hsz.


----------



## Ahouse (2010 November 17)

20as rekord 10


----------



## Ahouse (2010 November 17)

20as rekord 11


----------



## Emma78 (2010 November 17)

Haladok.


----------



## Ahouse (2010 November 17)

20as rekord 12


----------



## Emma78 (2010 November 17)

Lassan.


----------



## Ahouse (2010 November 17)

20as rekord 13 örülök, hogy nem egyedü irogatom ezeket!


----------



## Emma78 (2010 November 17)

Nagyon lassan.


----------



## Ahouse (2010 November 17)

20as rekord 14 Olyan, mint, ha együtt kocognánk nemde?


----------



## Emma78 (2010 November 17)

Én is örülök.


----------



## Emma78 (2010 November 17)

Ja-ja.


----------



## Emma78 (2010 November 17)

És már 10-en belül.


----------



## Emma78 (2010 November 17)

Most a 13-as.


----------



## Emma78 (2010 November 17)

Haladok tovább.


----------



## Ahouse (2010 November 17)

20as rekord 15


----------



## Emma78 (2010 November 17)

Nincs már olyan sok.


----------



## Ahouse (2010 November 17)

20as rekord 16 na!


----------



## Emma78 (2010 November 17)

Mindössze 5.


----------



## Ahouse (2010 November 17)

20as rekord 17


----------



## Emma78 (2010 November 17)

És még várni is kell két üzenet között.


----------



## Ahouse (2010 November 17)

20as rekord 18


----------



## Emma78 (2010 November 17)

Túl gyorsan írok.


----------



## Ahouse (2010 November 17)

20as rekord 19


----------



## Emma78 (2010 November 17)

És már csak kettő hiányzik.


----------



## Emma78 (2010 November 17)

És itt a vége.


----------



## Ahouse (2010 November 17)

20as rekord 20 

Nagyon Köszönöm annak, aki ezt lehetővé teszi!!! De tényleg!  Szia Emma!


----------



## Ahouse (2010 November 17)

Namégegyet!!


----------



## laxbene (2010 November 17)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg




Ez jól jött Melitta:..:
Köszönöm!


----------



## laxbene (2010 November 17)

Más is elkezdte olvasgatni a hsz-okat


----------



## laxbene (2010 November 17)

..vagy csak én vetemedtem erre?


----------



## laxbene (2010 November 17)

van aki nem nagyon erőltette meg magát


----------



## laxbene (2010 November 17)

csak számok...gyerekek.


----------



## laxbene (2010 November 17)

legalább egy gondolatsort görgessünk


----------



## laxbene (2010 November 17)

..mint én


----------



## laxbene (2010 November 17)

vagy talán más is..


----------



## laxbene (2010 November 17)

..nemtom..


----------



## laxbene (2010 November 17)

mindenkit nem olvastam el...


----------



## laxbene (2010 November 17)

több, mint 81ezret nehéz lenne


----------



## laxbene (2010 November 17)

tutti kidülledne a szemem


----------



## laxbene (2010 November 17)

vagy kiízmosodna..


----------



## laxbene (2010 November 17)

esetleg kifolyna


----------



## laxbene (2010 November 17)

azután hordhatnám egy 2 centes üvegben


----------



## laxbene (2010 November 17)

és odaemelné, ahová nézni szeretnék


----------



## szmoni68 (2010 November 17)

nosza hajrá


----------



## laxbene (2010 November 17)

de lenne előnye is


----------



## vjulianna (2010 November 17)

Sziasztok


----------



## laxbene (2010 November 17)

erős szélben nem menne homok bele:shock:


----------



## vjulianna (2010 November 17)

2


----------



## vjulianna (2010 November 17)

3


----------



## laxbene (2010 November 17)

bocs, kezdek fáradni:444:


----------



## laxbene (2010 November 17)

de már csak egy kell!!


----------



## vjulianna (2010 November 17)

4


----------



## laxbene (2010 November 17)

kész is vagyok.


----------



## laxbene (2010 November 17)

sziasztok!


----------



## vjulianna (2010 November 17)

5


----------



## vjulianna (2010 November 17)

6


----------



## vjulianna (2010 November 17)

7


----------



## vjulianna (2010 November 17)

8


----------



## vjulianna (2010 November 17)

9


----------



## vjulianna (2010 November 17)

10


----------



## vjulianna (2010 November 17)

11


----------



## toth950 (2010 November 17)

köszönöm a lehetőséget!!


----------



## vjulianna (2010 November 17)

12


----------



## vjulianna (2010 November 17)

13


----------



## Ahouse (2010 November 17)

Na most


----------



## vjulianna (2010 November 17)

14


----------



## vts_free (2010 November 17)

Egy vers jutott eszembe erről:


----------



## Ahouse (2010 November 17)

*na majd most*

Na most


----------



## vjulianna (2010 November 17)

15


----------



## vjulianna (2010 November 17)

16


----------



## vts_free (2010 November 17)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UVWwxuRYCfg


----------



## vjulianna (2010 November 17)

17


----------



## Ahouse (2010 November 17)

Most


----------



## toth950 (2010 November 17)

köszönöm a lehetőséget!


----------



## vts_free (2010 November 17)

Bornai Tibor verse: Aki csak *****ni ment a cukrászdába


----------



## vts_free (2010 November 17)

"Erre járt, nem is jött, csak úgy hozta a lába"


----------



## vjulianna (2010 November 17)

18


----------



## Ahouse (2010 November 17)

Na


----------



## vts_free (2010 November 17)

"Bűntudatát rosszul leplezve arcán: aki csak *****ni jött a cukrászdába"


----------



## vjulianna (2010 November 17)

19


----------



## Ahouse (2010 November 17)

Nnnna


----------



## vts_free (2010 November 17)

"Krémesnek, feketekávénak, szörpnek reá most nem hat illatos varázsa"


----------



## vjulianna (2010 November 17)

20


----------



## vts_free (2010 November 17)

"Hiszen ő ilyet evett már: és csak *****ni jött a cukrászdába"


----------



## vjulianna (2010 November 17)

Köszönöm szépen a lehetőséget, nagyon hálás vagyok!


----------



## vts_free (2010 November 17)

"De azért ő mégis ember, ezt ismételgeti magába' "


----------



## vts_free (2010 November 17)

"S eltűnik szem elől egy percre, aki csak *****ni jött a cukrászdába"


----------



## vts_free (2010 November 17)

"Kifelé már könnyebb, a pincér fölényes arccal néz utána"


----------



## toth950 (2010 November 17)

uzuzuzi kjkjkj


----------



## toth950 (2010 November 17)

hjhjhkjjhklj nbnbn


----------



## vts_free (2010 November 17)

"Dehát kimenni csak szabad, gondolja ekkor, aki csak *****ni jött a cukrászdába."


----------



## Joker88 (2010 November 17)

Azon a napon válik az ember igazán felnőtté, amelyiken először nevet magán tiszta szívből.


----------



## toth950 (2010 November 17)

kjkjjkjkjkljkl


----------



## toth950 (2010 November 17)

jhjkjk 555


----------



## Joker88 (2010 November 17)

A legfontosabb, amit a győzelemből megtanulhatunk, hogy képesek vagyunk rá.


----------



## nutkin (2010 November 17)

most mit írjak? tippek?


----------



## toth950 (2010 November 17)

köszönöm a lehetőséget!!!!


----------



## toth950 (2010 November 17)

kmlklkl


----------



## Joker88 (2010 November 17)

A tehetség csak kiindulópont.


----------



## Joker88 (2010 November 17)

Az élet nem éri meg, hogy írjanak róla.


----------



## Joker88 (2010 November 17)

A tehetség mindent megtanul, a zseni mindent tud.


----------



## toth950 (2010 November 17)

köszönöm a lehetőséget!!!!!


----------



## Joker88 (2010 November 17)

Filozofálni nem más, mint megtanulni a halált.


----------



## Joker88 (2010 November 17)

Az ember az egyetlen élőlény a földön, aki tudni akarja, van e értelme annak, hogy van?


----------



## toth950 (2010 November 17)

köszönöm a lehetőséget


----------



## vts_free (2010 November 17)

Gyűjtsd a komment és üzenet, ezzel is a 20-at éred.


----------



## vts_free (2010 November 17)

Ha az összes üzenetet elolvasod, rálelsz az élet értelmére.


----------



## Joker88 (2010 November 17)

Ne nevesd ki a világot, ne is sirasd, hanem értsd meg.


----------



## toth950 (2010 November 17)

köszönöm a lehetőséget!!!!!!!!!


----------



## vts_free (2010 November 17)

Gyorsan írnom kellett, mert 13 volt eddig, és az szerencsétlen szám.


----------



## vts_free (2010 November 17)

...persze másoknak meg a 13 a szerencsés...


----------



## vts_free (2010 November 17)

15:0 ide


----------



## vts_free (2010 November 17)

Sweet little sixteen


----------



## Joker88 (2010 November 17)

Meghatározni annyi, mint korlátozni.


----------



## vvivien (2010 November 17)

*hello*

Üdv mindenkinek, ma is.


----------



## Joker88 (2010 November 17)

hali


----------



## vts_free (2010 November 17)

Milyen nehéz ennyi kommentet összehozni, hihetetlen...


----------



## Joker88 (2010 November 17)

bizony


----------



## vts_free (2010 November 17)

Érzem, nyerésben vagyok


----------



## Joker88 (2010 November 17)

még 1


----------



## Joker88 (2010 November 17)

elértem a célom


----------



## vts_free (2010 November 17)

Egy kis kitartás...


----------



## vts_free (2010 November 17)

...és tényleg meg lehet csinálni! uh


----------



## ömmm (2010 November 17)

Egyszer egy dr.House függő megkérdezte tőlem hgoy 13-ast mért hívják 13-asnak. Megkérdeztem tőle hogy : És te vagy a house-függő? azt mondja igen. mondom neki, aki house függő az midnent tud. és itt abbahagytuk.
xD


----------



## ömmm (2010 November 17)

ma megnéztem az asztroshow-t....a födlön fetrengtem a röhögéstől xD


----------



## ömmm (2010 November 17)

szólánc-cég-gomba-atom-mama-akarat-tövis-segély-lyuk-király-lyukasztó-óra-aligátor-róka-alkar-réka-antónia-anabell-ló-ókor-régmúlt-tojás


----------



## 32kriszti (2010 November 17)

Sziasztok!
Én is csak a 20 miatt


----------



## sziszinyó (2010 November 17)

*jelen*

1


----------



## spot66 (2010 November 17)

Üdvözletem minden kedves felhasználónak!


----------



## sziszinyó (2010 November 17)

*jelen*

2


----------



## sziszinyó (2010 November 17)

*jelen*

3


----------



## ömmm (2010 November 17)

megszentségteleníthetetlenségeskedéseidért


----------



## sziszinyó (2010 November 17)

*jelen*

4


----------



## ömmm (2010 November 17)

csak a 20 miatt


----------



## sziszinyó (2010 November 17)

*jelen*

5


----------



## sziszinyó (2010 November 17)

*jelen*

6


----------



## ömmm (2010 November 17)

12


----------



## sziszinyó (2010 November 17)

*jelen*

7

Egyébként ha néhány hónapja tudtam letölteni, akkor most miért kell megint 20* hozzászólnom?


----------



## sziszinyó (2010 November 17)

*jelen*

8


----------



## sziszinyó (2010 November 17)

*jelen*

9


----------



## sziszinyó (2010 November 17)

*jelen*

10


----------



## sziszinyó (2010 November 17)

*jelen*

11


----------



## spot66 (2010 November 17)

Ha minden igaz, akkor itt lehet egymás utáni postokat írni, és nem jár érte semmi bünti.


----------



## sziszinyó (2010 November 17)

*jelen*

12


----------



## ömmm (2010 November 17)

értelem és érzelem


----------



## sziszinyó (2010 November 17)

*jelen*

13


----------



## ömmm (2010 November 17)

jane austen


----------



## sziszinyó (2010 November 17)

*jelen*

14


----------



## sziszinyó (2010 November 17)

*jelen*

15


----------



## ömmm (2010 November 17)

büszkeség és balítélet


----------



## sziszinyó (2010 November 17)

*jelen*

16


----------



## spot66 (2010 November 17)

Így tehát a 20 hsz-re hajtok én is.


----------



## sziszinyó (2010 November 17)

*jelen*

17


----------



## spot66 (2010 November 17)

És már meg is van a 7.


----------



## sziszinyó (2010 November 17)

*jelen*

18


----------



## sziszinyó (2010 November 17)

*jelen*

19


----------



## spot66 (2010 November 17)

Már csak 12 kell!  Báránybundaaa!


----------



## sziszinyó (2010 November 17)

*és jelen!!!*

20


----------



## spot66 (2010 November 17)

11


----------



## spot66 (2010 November 17)

10


----------



## spot66 (2010 November 17)

9


----------



## gyapjasi (2010 November 17)

ok


----------



## ömmm (2010 November 17)

8


----------



## gyapjasi (2010 November 17)

ok ok olk


----------



## ömmm (2010 November 17)

10


----------



## spot66 (2010 November 17)

8


----------



## gyapjasi (2010 November 17)

20 miatt


----------



## ömmm (2010 November 17)

márcsak 9


----------



## ömmm (2010 November 17)

márcsak 8


----------



## 32kriszti (2010 November 17)

akkor bele kéne húzzak


----------



## ömmm (2010 November 17)

8...


----------



## spot66 (2010 November 17)

7


----------



## spot66 (2010 November 17)

6


----------



## ömmm (2010 November 17)

audrey


----------



## ömmm (2010 November 17)

4ewer


----------



## ömmm (2010 November 17)

life


----------



## ömmm (2010 November 17)

the


----------



## ömmm (2010 November 17)

2


----------



## ömmm (2010 November 17)

ésvégül az utsó


----------



## spot66 (2010 November 17)

6


----------



## spot66 (2010 November 17)

Jééé, már csak 4!


----------



## spot66 (2010 November 17)

3


----------



## spot66 (2010 November 17)

2


----------



## ömmm (2010 November 17)

mégmindig nem enged letölteni -.-"


----------



## spot66 (2010 November 17)

ömm! 48 órát várnod kell, hogy letölthess, asszem!


----------



## spot66 (2010 November 17)

Na, minnyá megvan!


----------



## spot66 (2010 November 17)

Köszönöm a lehetőséget, a projekt sikeresen lezárult.


----------



## 32kriszti (2010 November 17)

5.


----------



## 32kriszti (2010 November 17)

6.


----------



## 32kriszti (2010 November 17)

6.


----------



## 32kriszti (2010 November 17)

kezdem unni


----------



## 32kriszti (2010 November 17)

8.


----------



## polly2010 (2010 November 17)

Este van.


----------



## polly2010 (2010 November 17)

Kilenc.


----------



## polly2010 (2010 November 17)

Este van, de csak ITT, OTT nem.


----------



## polly2010 (2010 November 17)

Holnap munka!


----------



## polly2010 (2010 November 17)

pedig pihennék.


----------



## polly2010 (2010 November 17)

És olvasnék.


----------



## polly2010 (2010 November 17)

Talán sétálnék.


----------



## polly2010 (2010 November 17)

Ősszel kellemes.


----------



## polly2010 (2010 November 17)

Igen.


----------



## polly2010 (2010 November 17)

Télen szánkóznék.


----------



## polly2010 (2010 November 17)

Yes.


----------



## polly2010 (2010 November 17)

Dodici.


----------



## polly2010 (2010 November 17)

Tucat.


----------



## polly2010 (2010 November 17)

Akár az átlag.


----------



## polly2010 (2010 November 17)

Szürke.


----------



## polly2010 (2010 November 17)

Kiegér.


----------



## polly2010 (2010 November 17)

Kisegér.


----------



## polly2010 (2010 November 17)

Akkor inkább a macska.


----------



## polly2010 (2010 November 17)

Még ha csacska is.


----------



## polly2010 (2010 November 17)

Gombolyagot kergetve.


----------



## polly2010 (2010 November 17)

A kötögető nagymamáét.


----------



## polly2010 (2010 November 17)

Be is gurult a szekrény alá.


----------



## Andrea1972 (2010 November 17)

meg kell szereznem a 20 hozzászólást nekem is. Segitség! Remélem gyorsan megy majd


----------



## Andrea1972 (2010 November 17)

hol a kisegér?


----------



## Andrea1972 (2010 November 17)

jók a képek, nekem is tetszenek. Elkészitek én is párat


----------



## Andrea1972 (2010 November 17)

lehet, hogy holnap neki is állok


----------



## Andrea1972 (2010 November 17)

megvan már?


----------



## 32kriszti (2010 November 17)

jó lenne már túl lenni a 20-on


----------



## Andrea1972 (2010 November 17)

Most mit csináltok?


----------



## Andrea1972 (2010 November 17)

még 12-őt gyorsan...


----------



## Andrea1972 (2010 November 17)

Szia 32kriszti látom te is gyüjtögeted a 20-ig


----------



## 32kriszti (2010 November 17)

látom,mindenki erre gyúr


----------



## Andrea1972 (2010 November 17)

nemsokára összegyülik...


----------



## Andrea1972 (2010 November 17)

a lánykám nagyon szeretné... talált dolgokat az oldalon...


----------



## 32kriszti (2010 November 17)

már azt se tudom,mennyinél tartok


----------



## Andrea1972 (2010 November 17)

oldalt látod. 10-nél


----------



## Andrea1972 (2010 November 17)

oda van irva, hogy üzenet 10


----------



## Andrea1972 (2010 November 17)

no, nekem ez volt a 20. talán sikerült..


----------



## 32kriszti (2010 November 17)

tegnap regiztem,ma írok,holnap tölthetek?


----------



## 32kriszti (2010 November 17)

jól elírogatok itt


----------



## 32kriszti (2010 November 17)

már kíváncsi vagyok,miért "dolgozunk" ennyit


----------



## 32kriszti (2010 November 17)

14.


----------



## foxy3891 (2010 November 17)

sziasztok


----------



## foxy3891 (2010 November 17)

folytatom az egeret


----------



## foxy3891 (2010 November 17)

vagy inkabb nem


----------



## foxy3891 (2010 November 17)

tehat, vegre sikerul t nekem is regisztralni


----------



## foxy3891 (2010 November 17)

erre fel nem tudok letolteni


----------



## foxy3891 (2010 November 17)

amig nincs 20 hozzaszolasom


----------



## foxy3891 (2010 November 17)

minek az


----------



## foxy3891 (2010 November 17)

nagyon szeretem ezt az oldalt


----------



## foxy3891 (2010 November 17)

miert ilyen nehez valamit letolteni


----------



## foxy3891 (2010 November 17)

mindegy hogy mit irok?


----------



## foxy3891 (2010 November 17)

csak legyen meg a 20


----------



## foxy3891 (2010 November 17)

egyszer volt


----------



## foxy3891 (2010 November 17)

hol nem volt


----------



## foxy3891 (2010 November 17)

egy ici pici


----------



## foxy3891 (2010 November 17)

haziko


----------



## foxy3891 (2010 November 17)

abban elt


----------



## foxy3891 (2010 November 17)

eldegelt


----------



## foxy3891 (2010 November 17)

egy ici pici pici


----------



## foxy3891 (2010 November 17)

nagyon pici


----------



## foxy3891 (2010 November 17)

Lencsi lany


----------



## foxy3891 (2010 November 17)

na vegre megvan a 20


----------



## 32kriszti (2010 November 17)

hajrá 16.


----------



## Antonio.Coimbra (2010 November 17)

*gyorsan*

Köszönöm a lehetőséget.


----------



## siposlac (2010 November 17)

nem megy pedig 21 hsz van...


----------



## Antonio.Coimbra (2010 November 17)

2


----------



## Antonio.Coimbra (2010 November 17)

3


----------



## Antonio.Coimbra (2010 November 17)

4


----------



## Antonio.Coimbra (2010 November 17)

5


----------



## Antonio.Coimbra (2010 November 17)

6


----------



## Antonio.Coimbra (2010 November 17)

7


----------



## Antonio.Coimbra (2010 November 17)

8


----------



## Antonio.Coimbra (2010 November 17)

9


----------



## Antonio.Coimbra (2010 November 17)

10


----------



## Antonio.Coimbra (2010 November 17)

11


----------



## Antonio.Coimbra (2010 November 17)

12


----------



## Antonio.Coimbra (2010 November 17)

13


----------



## Antonio.Coimbra (2010 November 17)

14


----------



## Antonio.Coimbra (2010 November 17)

15


----------



## Antonio.Coimbra (2010 November 17)

16


----------



## Antonio.Coimbra (2010 November 17)

17


----------



## Antonio.Coimbra (2010 November 17)

18


----------



## Antonio.Coimbra (2010 November 17)

19


----------



## Antonio.Coimbra (2010 November 17)

20.
és még1szer thx


----------



## vezerkukac (2010 November 17)

köszi


----------



## Pinocchio (2010 November 17)

gyűjtöm a hozzászólásokat én is ...


----------



## Pinocchio (2010 November 17)

szeretnék én is


----------



## Pinocchio (2010 November 17)

köszönetet mondani


----------



## Pinocchio (2010 November 17)

ezért a


----------



## Pinocchio (2010 November 17)

lehetőségért


----------



## Pinocchio (2010 November 17)

véletlenül találtam


----------



## Pinocchio (2010 November 17)

meg ezt az


----------



## Pinocchio (2010 November 17)

oldalt és


----------



## Pinocchio (2010 November 17)

úgy láttam, hogy


----------



## Pinocchio (2010 November 17)

nagyon sok


----------



## Pinocchio (2010 November 17)

és hasznos témáról


----------



## Pinocchio (2010 November 17)

esett már itt szó


----------



## Pinocchio (2010 November 17)

amit én is tudok


----------



## Pinocchio (2010 November 17)

használni és felhasználni


----------



## Pinocchio (2010 November 17)

a mindennapok során


----------



## Pinocchio (2010 November 17)

Nagyon tetszik.


----------



## Pinocchio (2010 November 17)

Köszönet annak aki megálmodta és létrehozta.


----------



## Pinocchio (2010 November 17)

Köszönet annak is, aki nap nap után karban tarjta...


----------



## Pinocchio (2010 November 17)

Örülök, hogy itt sok segítőkész és pozitív gondolkodású embertársammal "találkozhatok"!


----------



## Pinocchio (2010 November 17)

"La vita é bella." ( az élet szép)


----------



## -Woody- (2010 November 17)

*a 20 hozzászólás begyűjtése*

Sziasztok!


----------



## -Woody- (2010 November 17)

*a 20 hozzászólás begyűjtése*

Üdvözlöm Hacsek, hol volt hogy nem láttam?


----------



## -Woody- (2010 November 17)

*a 20 hozzászólás begyűjtése*

Sajókám képzelje! Unokám született!


----------



## Pinocchio (2010 November 17)

Ismeritek a mosoly értékét?


----------



## Pinocchio (2010 November 17)

egyszerű és mégis nagyszerű


----------



## -Woody- (2010 November 17)

*a 20 hozzászólás begyűjtése*

Nebbeszéljen! És fiú?


----------



## Pinocchio (2010 November 17)

nen kerül semmibe


----------



## -Woody- (2010 November 17)

*a 20 hozzászólás begyűjtése*

nem


----------



## Pinocchio (2010 November 17)

mégis minden nap van belőle


----------



## -Woody- (2010 November 17)

*a 20 hozzászólás begyűjtése*

hanem?


----------



## -Woody- (2010 November 17)

*a 20 hozzászólás begyűjtése*

ne hülyéskedjen! Hátha nem fiú, akkor mi lehet maga szerint...?!?!


----------



## Pinocchio (2010 November 17)

hello


----------



## Pinocchio (2010 November 17)

szia


----------



## -Woody- (2010 November 17)

*a 20 hozzászólás begyűjtése*

Mondjuk: ..... bagoly !?


----------



## Pinocchio (2010 November 17)

már van egy "ismerősöm"


----------



## -Woody- (2010 November 17)

*a 20 hozzászólás begyűjtése*

normális maga? Honnan veszi hogy a lányomnak baglya születik??


----------



## Pinocchio (2010 November 17)

hol volt, hol nem volt...


----------



## -Woody- (2010 November 17)

*a 20 hozzászólás begyűjtése*

Tudja amikor megtudtuk hogy unokája születik, összeálltunk a Simacsek a vörös Sveimberger meg én, és fogadtunk hogy mi születik....


----------



## Pinocchio (2010 November 17)

a mese így kezdődik... nekem meg CH....


----------



## -Woody- (2010 November 17)

*a 20 hozzászólás begyűjtése*

A Simacsek mondta fiú, a Sveimberger mondta lány, nekem nem maradt más csak bagoly...


----------



## -Woody- (2010 November 17)

*a 20 hozzászólás begyűjtése*

tényleg gondolta hogy baglyunk születik?


----------



## -Woody- (2010 November 17)

*a 20 hozzászólás begyűjtése*

hát tudtam hogy nincs rá sok esély, de a Simacsek mondta ha bejön az 10szerest fizet


----------



## -Woody- (2010 November 17)

*a 20 hozzászólás begyűjtése*

Menjen a pokolba, hát lányunk született képzelje maga haramia!


----------



## -Woody- (2010 November 17)

*a 20 hozzászólás begyűjtése*

ühüm


----------



## -Woody- (2010 November 17)

*a 20 hozzászólás begyűjtése*

Na és beszél már az a gyerek, beszél...?


----------



## -Woody- (2010 November 17)

*a 20 hozzászólás begyűjtése*

Hogy beszélne maga őrült, most született!!


----------



## -Woody- (2010 November 17)

*a 20 hozzászólás begyűjtése*

Annyit se mond: uhu ?


----------



## patzuka (2010 November 17)

kellene 20 hsz szóval itt az első


----------



## patzuka (2010 November 17)

és íme a második


----------



## -Woody- (2010 November 17)

*a 20 hozzászólás begyűjtése*

Már miért mondaná hogy uhu, maga szerencsétlen?


----------



## patzuka (2010 November 17)

és közben


----------



## patzuka (2010 November 17)

hofi géza


----------



## -Woody- (2010 November 17)

*a 20 hozzászólás begyűjtése*

Mert ha csak egyszer mondja, már visszakapok 10 ft.-ot


----------



## patzuka (2010 November 17)

dalol


----------



## -Woody- (2010 November 17)

*a 20 hozzászólás begyűjtése*

mars ki!


----------



## patzuka (2010 November 18)

a háttérben


----------



## patzuka (2010 November 18)

piááál a finn


----------



## patzuka (2010 November 18)

piáááál a norvég


----------



## patzuka (2010 November 18)

egyéb iránt


----------



## patzuka (2010 November 18)

karaoke letöltéshez


----------



## patzuka (2010 November 18)

kell nekem


----------



## patzuka (2010 November 18)

a 20 hsz


----------



## patzuka (2010 November 18)

és ezennel már csak 7 kell


----------



## patzuka (2010 November 18)

móricka sétál az erdőben és konnektor


----------



## patzuka (2010 November 18)

nyuszika és a medve


----------



## patzuka (2010 November 18)

sétálnak az erdőben


----------



## patzuka (2010 November 18)

nyuszika egy tóhoz ért


----------



## patzuka (2010 November 18)

medve meg a villanyszereléshez


----------



## patzuka (2010 November 18)

további jó éjszakát


----------



## patzuka (2010 November 18)

patzuka kiszáll


----------



## patzuka (2010 November 18)

vagy mégsem? :O


----------



## 32kriszti (2010 November 18)

na hogy is állok?


----------



## 32kriszti (2010 November 18)

már nagyon közel járok


----------



## 32kriszti (2010 November 18)

na 
még három


----------



## 32kriszti (2010 November 18)

kettő?


----------



## 32kriszti (2010 November 18)

jó éjt és köszi,hogy kibírtatok


----------



## qamar (2010 November 18)

*Hozzászólás 2011
*


----------



## qamar (2010 November 18)

*Hozzászólás 2010
*


----------



## qamar (2010 November 18)

*Hozzászólás 2012
*


----------



## Bukcsu (2010 November 18)

*jo mese*

:4:


----------



## Bukcsu (2010 November 18)

*jo mese*


----------



## zakhar (2010 November 18)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


...


----------



## zakhar (2010 November 18)

zakhar írta:


> ...


......


----------



## pendra (2010 November 18)

köszi a témát


----------



## pendra (2010 November 18)

7


----------



## pendra (2010 November 18)




----------



## pendra (2010 November 18)

9


----------



## pendra (2010 November 18)

10


----------



## pendra (2010 November 18)

11


----------



## pendra (2010 November 18)

12


----------



## pendra (2010 November 18)

13


----------



## pendra (2010 November 18)

14


----------



## pendra (2010 November 18)

15


----------



## pendra (2010 November 18)

16


----------



## pendra (2010 November 18)

17


----------



## pendra (2010 November 18)

18


----------



## pendra (2010 November 18)

19


----------



## pendra (2010 November 18)

20


----------



## babi77 (2010 November 18)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


----------



## babi77 (2010 November 18)

üdv


----------



## babi77 (2010 November 18)

3


----------



## babi77 (2010 November 18)

4


----------



## devergo01 (2010 November 18)

Sziasztok!


----------



## babi77 (2010 November 18)

5


----------



## babi77 (2010 November 18)

6


----------



## babi77 (2010 November 18)

7


----------



## babi77 (2010 November 18)

8


----------



## Redergizus (2010 November 18)

Sziasztok!


----------



## babi77 (2010 November 18)

10


----------



## babi77 (2010 November 18)

11


----------



## babi77 (2010 November 18)

12


----------



## babi77 (2010 November 18)

13


----------



## babi77 (2010 November 18)

14


----------



## babi77 (2010 November 18)

15


----------



## babi77 (2010 November 18)

16


----------



## babi77 (2010 November 18)

17


----------



## babi77 (2010 November 18)

18


----------



## babi77 (2010 November 18)

19:55:


----------



## babi77 (2010 November 18)

20\\m/


----------



## babi77 (2010 November 18)

sziasztok


----------



## nutkin (2010 November 18)

mindennap


----------



## korsi68 (2010 November 18)

köszi


----------



## korsi68 (2010 November 18)

szia


----------



## korsi68 (2010 November 18)

11


----------



## korsi68 (2010 November 18)

12


----------



## korsi68 (2010 November 18)

13


----------



## Egnesl (2010 November 18)

Szia!


----------



## bregyó (2010 November 18)

:656:gyerekek mékem már 20


----------



## bregyó (2010 November 18)

*gyerekek*

:99: már nagyonszeretnék letölteni/kissezt annak aki segít


----------



## bregyó (2010 November 18)

*gyerekek*

nekem már nagyonkell,most milessz?


----------



## bregyó (2010 November 18)

*gyerekek*

van még hely,mert nagyonsokan vannak előtem!


----------



## ateszapi (2010 November 18)

Szuper ez a hely!


----------



## tomi2326 (2010 November 18)

jelen


----------



## bregyó (2010 November 18)

*gyerekek*

valaki előreenged /:55:ezt kapja tőlem


----------



## ateszapi (2010 November 18)

Csakegy mp3-at az Autóstopposokat (Marcipán cica) szeretném letölteni a fiamnak, megköszönöm azoknak a kik segítenek.


----------



## ateszapi (2010 November 18)

Minden jót mindenkinek!


----------



## bregyó (2010 November 18)

*gyerekek*

elromlot a számláló


----------



## ateszapi (2010 November 18)

Tud segíteni valaki, milyen 20 üzenetet kell összegyüjteni?


----------



## ateszapi (2010 November 18)

Elég ha beirogatok ide?


----------



## digiman (2010 November 18)

Sziaasztok


----------



## bregyó (2010 November 18)

*gyerekek*

11-es kaptam,hovárúgjam?


----------



## bregyó (2010 November 18)

*gyerekek*

én már nagyon töltenék de nincs mit


----------



## bregyó (2010 November 18)

*gyerekek*

ha valaki tudja hogy a bregyo mitjelent? kéremszepen a választ


----------



## Barbara73 (2010 November 18)

Halihó!!! Én is itt vagyok....


----------



## bregyó (2010 November 18)

*gyerekek*

a türelem rózsátterem! de nálam már binbózik%:lol:


----------



## bregyó (2010 November 18)

16


----------



## bregyó (2010 November 18)

17


----------



## bregyó (2010 November 18)

19


----------



## digiman (2010 November 18)

Halihó


----------



## bregyó (2010 November 18)

20


----------



## Gabiczy (2010 November 18)

köszi szépen ez egy nagyon jó fej dolog


----------



## Gabiczy (2010 November 18)

szia !


----------



## Gabiczy (2010 November 18)

21


----------



## Gabiczy (2010 November 18)

22


----------



## Gabiczy (2010 November 18)

23


----------



## bregyó (2010 November 18)

*gyerekek*

ez a gép már önálóan számol,hogy kell leálítani?


----------



## Barbara73 (2010 November 18)

A 20 hozzászólással sem enged, de nem adom fel....


----------



## Hunner (2010 November 18)

üdv


----------



## Hunner (2010 November 18)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg





Barbara73 írta:


> A 20 hozzászólással sem enged, de nem adom fel....



de a reginek 2 naposnak kell lennie


----------



## Hunner (2010 November 18)

valahol gondolom le van írva, hogy mi értelme a 20 hozzá szólásnak...


----------



## Hunner (2010 November 18)

mert így elsőre nem sok értelme van


----------



## Hunner (2010 November 18)

de biztos meg van az oka


----------



## Hunner (2010 November 18)

6 lesz


----------



## Gabee75 (2010 November 18)

ván


----------



## Gabee75 (2010 November 18)

tú


----------



## Gabee75 (2010 November 18)

na jó,most komolyan :három


----------



## Gabee75 (2010 November 18)

4


----------



## Gabee75 (2010 November 18)

outlet


----------



## Gabee75 (2010 November 18)

de uncsi


----------



## Gabee75 (2010 November 18)

br.......


----------



## Gabee75 (2010 November 18)

áááááááááááá


----------



## Gabee75 (2010 November 18)

cf


----------



## Gabee75 (2010 November 18)

de jóóóóóóóó


----------



## Gabee75 (2010 November 18)

w


----------



## Gabee75 (2010 November 18)

d


----------



## Gabee75 (2010 November 18)

s


----------



## Gabee75 (2010 November 18)

haha


----------



## Gabee75 (2010 November 18)

f


----------



## Gabee75 (2010 November 18)

a


----------



## Gabee75 (2010 November 18)

ffff


----------



## Gabee75 (2010 November 18)

kkk


----------



## Gabee75 (2010 November 18)

kghjghj


----------



## Gabee75 (2010 November 18)

nya végre!!!!!!!!
kiss


----------



## amandy04 (2010 November 18)

Én is itt vagyok! Sziasztok!


----------



## korsi68 (2010 November 18)

1


----------



## korsi68 (2010 November 18)

14


----------



## Figyelő (2010 November 18)

Nem tudja valaki miért van az, hogy még nem tudok letölteni, pedig 4 napja regiztem és kb 10 perce elértem a 20 hsz-t.


----------



## Mizsuzsa (2010 November 18)

Megvan a 20 ,és még 48 óra? Nem bírom ki .Az szombaton lesz ,akkor meg a gyerekem ül a gép előtt 48 órát. A kép nézegetéshez csak hétfőn juthatok hozzá? Nem hiszem el, még csak csötörtök van,mennyi álmatlan éjszaka!
Üdvözlök mindenkit a hétfői viszlát.


----------



## korsi68 (2010 November 18)

15


----------



## korsi68 (2010 November 18)

Már én is túl vagyok az első 20 hozzászóláson, és ma én sem tudtam letölteni semmit!!!!


----------



## korsi68 (2010 November 18)

16


----------



## korsi68 (2010 November 18)

17


----------



## vvivien (2010 November 18)

*üdv*

Sziasztok!

Ismét üdv. mindenkinek...


----------



## vvivien (2010 November 18)

Most éppen Budapestről


----------



## Ilsalunte (2010 November 18)

sziasztok


----------



## korsi68 (2010 November 18)

Szia


----------



## vvivien (2010 November 18)

Örülök a lehetőségnek!


----------



## korsi68 (2010 November 18)

20


----------



## korsi68 (2010 November 18)

21


----------



## korsi68 (2010 November 18)

22


----------



## vvivien (2010 November 18)

*itt*

Ismét jelen.


----------



## vvivien (2010 November 18)

Újból jelentkezem...


----------



## vvivien (2010 November 18)

Szép estét Mindenkinek!


----------



## vvivien (2010 November 18)

Újra itt!


----------



## vvivien (2010 November 18)

Hello mindenkinek...


----------



## vvivien (2010 November 18)

Ismét, ismét jelen.


----------



## vvivien (2010 November 18)

Ismét jelen vagyok...


----------



## korsi68 (2010 November 18)

Szép estét neked is!


----------



## korsi68 (2010 November 18)

Én foglalkozom közben mással is.


----------



## Stack (2010 November 18)

*hehe*

Mi az piros és árt a fogaknak?

Tégla


----------



## Stack (2010 November 18)

*hali*

Oh pardon
Üdv mindenkinek!


----------



## korsi68 (2010 November 18)

25


----------



## korsi68 (2010 November 18)

26


----------



## korsi68 (2010 November 18)

27


----------



## rutaigabi (2010 November 18)

acsosa írta:


> Végre egy hasonszőrű...


 Találtam egy sorstársat!


----------



## rutaigabi (2010 November 18)

amandy04 írta:


> Én is itt vagyok! Sziasztok!


 Szia!


----------



## Lincsibe (2010 November 18)

sziasztok


----------



## SopronJani (2010 November 18)

Sziasztok , sajnos új vagyok még nem nagyon értem a dolgokat , de olvasni szeretek


----------



## Lincsibe (2010 November 18)

2


----------



## rutaigabi (2010 November 18)

babi77 írta:


> sziasztok


Szia!


----------



## SopronJani (2010 November 18)

jó , hogy a magyarok így összetartanak .


----------



## SopronJani (2010 November 18)

Ezt a húsz üzenet dolgot nem igazán értem


----------



## rutaigabi (2010 November 18)

SopronJani írta:


> Sziasztok , sajnos új vagyok még nem nagyon értem a dolgokat , de olvasni szeretek


Szia!
Nekem is kellett néhány hónap, hogy rájöjjek. Üdv a klubban!


----------



## SopronJani (2010 November 18)

mivel sokat dolgoztam nem tudom most mit is írhatnék


----------



## Lincsibe (2010 November 18)

3


----------



## rutaigabi (2010 November 18)

Emma78 írta:


>


----------



## SopronJani (2010 November 18)

Sopronban lakom, de mindig vágytam Kanadába, talán egyszer eljutok


----------



## Lincsibe (2010 November 18)

4


----------



## SopronJani (2010 November 18)

6


----------



## SopronJani (2010 November 18)

7


----------



## rutaigabi (2010 November 18)

SopronJani írta:


> mivel sokat dolgoztam nem tudom most mit is írhatnék


Elég ha számolsz vagy csak beütsz egy betűt, ahogy a többiektől látom


----------



## SopronJani (2010 November 18)

itt most már este van


----------



## rutaigabi (2010 November 18)

Lincsibe írta:


> sziasztok


 Szia!


----------



## SopronJani (2010 November 18)

picit összezavar ez az oldal , de majd csak rájövök a titkára


----------



## rutaigabi (2010 November 18)

SopronJani írta:


> itt most már este van


 Itt is


----------



## SopronJani (2010 November 18)

rutaigabi.: köszi az infót


----------



## rutaigabi (2010 November 18)

SopronJani írta:


> picit összezavar ez az oldal , de majd csak rájövök a titkára


 Ne izgulj csak 20-ig zavarlak! Így könnyebb, nem annyira személytelen


----------



## Lincsibe (2010 November 18)

Én Pedig Pest megyéből


----------



## rutaigabi (2010 November 18)

SopronJani írta:


> rutaigabi.: köszi az infót


 Szivesen


----------



## SopronJani (2010 November 18)

11


----------



## Lincsibe (2010 November 18)

Most látom csak hogy vagytok itt online is  én meg csak számolgatok itt magamban


----------



## rutaigabi (2010 November 18)

Lincsibe írta:


> Én Pedig Pest megyéből


 Tágul a kör: én Nógrádból vagyok


----------



## Stack (2010 November 18)

*egy kis zene*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QpZ3dVpE_pY


----------



## rutaigabi (2010 November 18)

Lincsibe írta:


> Most látom csak hogy vagytok itt online is  én meg csak számolgatok itt magamban


Egyszerűbb, ha beszélünk egymással nem?


----------



## SopronJani (2010 November 18)

12


----------



## Lincsibe (2010 November 18)

mindenki a húsz hozzászólásra gyúr?


----------



## rutaigabi (2010 November 18)

Stack írta:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QpZ3dVpE_pY


 Kösz, így nem olyan unalmas


----------



## rutaigabi (2010 November 18)

Lincsibe írta:


> mindenki a húsz hozzászólásra gyúr?


 Ja!


----------



## Lincsibe (2010 November 18)

8


----------



## SopronJani (2010 November 18)

A számok működnek de olyan unalmasak


----------



## rutaigabi (2010 November 18)

Lincsibe írta:


> mindenki a húsz hozzászólásra gyúr?


 Már csak 5 kell és kész vagyok


----------



## rutaigabi (2010 November 18)

SopronJani írta:


> A számok működnek de olyan unalmasak


Szerintem is


----------



## rutaigabi (2010 November 18)

SopronJani írta:


> A számok működnek de olyan unalmasak


 Milyen témák érdekelnek?


----------



## Lincsibe (2010 November 18)

haladunk


----------



## SopronJani (2010 November 18)

beszélgetni szeretek , csak nekem rendetlenkedik az oldal, mindig azt írja ki, hogy átmenetileg nem elrhető


----------



## Lincsibe (2010 November 18)

látom te már jól haladsz


----------



## rutaigabi (2010 November 18)

SopronJani írta:


> A számok működnek de olyan unalmasak


----------



## SopronJani (2010 November 18)

he he most bejött, sikerélmény (olyan mint a lottó )


----------



## Lincsibe (2010 November 18)

Nekem is folyton lefagy


----------



## rutaigabi (2010 November 18)

Lincsibe írta:


> látom te már jól haladsz


 Már besokalltam


----------



## SopronJani (2010 November 18)

mindjárt jövök , el ne menjetek kezd jó lenni a dolog ide jövök máskor is csak most kihül a vacsim


----------



## rutaigabi (2010 November 18)

SopronJani írta:


> he he most bejött, sikerélmény (olyan mint a lottó )


 Kellenek hozzá idegek, az biztos


----------



## SopronJani (2010 November 18)

rutaigabi.: neked látom kiírja a lakhelyet is nekem miért nem  
Habár a nevem árulkodik


----------



## Lincsibe (2010 November 18)

rutaigabi írta:


> Már besokalltam



de látom már meg is van a húsz gratulálok


----------



## rutaigabi (2010 November 18)

SopronJani írta:


> mindjárt jövök , el ne menjetek kezd jó lenni a dolog ide jövök máskor is csak most kihül a vacsim


 Győzelem! Meg van a 20! Ennyit rég görcsöltem!


----------



## Lincsibe (2010 November 18)

13


----------



## rutaigabi (2010 November 18)

Lincsibe írta:


> de látom már meg is van a húsz gratulálok


 Még egy-két válasz és Te is fellélegezhetsz


----------



## Lincsibe (2010 November 18)

14


----------



## Lincsibe (2010 November 18)

rutaigabi írta:


> Még egy-két válasz és Te is fellélegezhetsz



Igen csak nagyon lassan tölt nekem ez az oldal


----------



## SopronJani (2010 November 18)

Tarts ki Gabi, már nem lehet sok hátra


----------



## rutaigabi (2010 November 18)

SopronJani írta:


> Tarts ki Gabi, már nem lehet sok hátra


 Rövid volt a vacsi. Már csak miattatok csevegek


----------



## SopronJani (2010 November 18)

Lincsibe a felén már túl vagy ne add fel !


----------



## rutaigabi (2010 November 18)

Lincsibe írta:


> Igen csak nagyon lassan tölt nekem ez az oldal


 Nekem is


----------



## m.baska80 (2010 November 18)

Sziasztok üdv mindenkinek.


----------



## Lincsibe (2010 November 18)

16


----------



## rutaigabi (2010 November 18)

Lincsibe írta:


> 14


 Alakul


----------



## SopronJani (2010 November 18)

Köszi , én is azért ettem kevesebbet , hogy veletek csevegjek !  Végül is a mikró csodákra képes a vacsi megvár!


----------



## m.baska80 (2010 November 18)

65


----------



## rutaigabi (2010 November 18)

m.baska80 írta:


> Sziasztok üdv mindenkinek.


 Szia


----------



## m.baska80 (2010 November 18)

3


----------



## rutaigabi (2010 November 18)

SopronJani írta:


> Köszi , én is azért ettem kevesebbet , hogy veletek csevegjek !  Végül is a mikró csodákra képes a vacsi megvár!


 Ez kedves


----------



## Lincsibe (2010 November 18)

SopronJani írta:


> Lincsibe a felén már túl vagy ne add fel !



Neked meg úgy látom sikerült összegyűjteni gratulálok


----------



## SopronJani (2010 November 18)

Gabi most már erősen pluszban vagy


----------



## Lincsibe (2010 November 18)

lefagytam


----------



## SopronJani (2010 November 18)

Nahát jók legyetek , most mára tényleg megyek, egy élmény volt !


----------



## Lincsibe (2010 November 18)

mégsem  sosem adom fel


----------



## SopronJani (2010 November 18)

Már neked sem kell sok kedves Lincsibe !


----------



## rutaigabi (2010 November 18)

SopronJani írta:


> Köszi , én is azért ettem kevesebbet , hogy veletek csevegjek !  Végül is a mikró csodákra képes a vacsi megvár!


 Gáz van!
A 20 hozzászólás után sem tudom megnézni a csatolt fájlokat


----------



## SopronJani (2010 November 18)

azt még megvárom, hogy neked is meglegyen


----------



## Lincsibe (2010 November 18)

na talán megvan a húsz


----------



## rutaigabi (2010 November 18)

Lincsibe írta:


> mégsem  sosem adom fel


 Nehezen, de összejött a 20 neked is! Gratulálok!


----------



## Lincsibe (2010 November 18)

És megvan! Élmény volt  köszi mindenkinek


----------



## SopronJani (2010 November 18)

ennek utána názek


----------



## Lincsibe (2010 November 18)

megnézem nekem sikerül e a csatolt fájlt megnézni


----------



## m.baska80 (2010 November 18)

Én is gyúrok 20-ra.


----------



## rutaigabi (2010 November 18)

rutaigabi írta:


> Nehezen, de összejött a 20 neked is! Gratulálok!


 


Lincsibe írta:


> na talán megvan a húsz


 Jó volt elbeszélgetni, remélem még összefutunk az éterben!


----------



## Lincsibe (2010 November 18)

Nekem sem sikerült. Mi baj lehet?


----------



## m.baska80 (2010 November 18)

már csak 16


----------



## rutaigabi (2010 November 18)

m.baska80 írta:


> Én is gyúrok 20-ra.


 Ha beszélgetsz, könnyebb


----------



## SopronJani (2010 November 18)

ha valamire rájövö a csatolt ügyében írok , sziasztok addig


----------



## m.baska80 (2010 November 18)

robogok a 20 hozzászoláshoz


----------



## rutaigabi (2010 November 18)

Lincsibe írta:


> Nekem sem sikerült. Mi baj lehet?


 Több helyen próbáltam és sehol semmi


----------



## m.baska80 (2010 November 18)

nagyon jó ez az oldal


----------



## rutaigabi (2010 November 18)

m.baska80 írta:


> robogok a 20 hozzászoláshoz


 Hajrá!


----------



## m.baska80 (2010 November 18)

már csak 12


----------



## rutaigabi (2010 November 18)

Lincsibe írta:


> Nekem sem sikerült. Mi baj lehet?


 Le kell lépjek. Ha sikerül, jelentkezem


----------



## SopronJani (2010 November 18)

Sziasztok, bocsánat a kérdésért, de az mitől függ, hogy egy e-book-ot le tudok-e tölteni ?


----------



## m.baska80 (2010 November 18)

11


----------



## m.baska80 (2010 November 18)

10 hozzászolás és aktív tagja lehetek ennek az oldalnak.


----------



## SopronJani (2010 November 18)

oké !


----------



## rutaigabi (2010 November 18)

SopronJani írta:


> Sziasztok, bocsánat a kérdésért, de az mitől függ, hogy egy e-book-ot le tudok-e tölteni ?


 Lehet, hogy nincs hozzá alkalmas programod, de az is lehet, hogy azon az oldalon is regisztrált tagnak kell lenned?


----------



## m.baska80 (2010 November 18)

még 10


----------



## rutaigabi (2010 November 18)

m.baska80 írta:


> 10 hozzászolás és aktív tagja lehetek ennek az oldalnak.


 gyűlik, gyűlik


----------



## jatina (2010 November 18)

Üdv mindenkinek!


----------



## m.baska80 (2010 November 18)

köszönöm a biztatást


----------



## m.baska80 (2010 November 18)

még 8


----------



## jatina (2010 November 18)

Regisztrálnod kell ! 20 hozzá szólás és 48 óra !


----------



## m.baska80 (2010 November 18)

még 8 van vissza


----------



## jatina (2010 November 18)

m.baska80 írta:


> még 8


 

Igy tovább és tag leszel !


----------



## jatina (2010 November 18)

Igaz, én is azon vagyok!


----------



## Lincsibe (2010 November 18)

Csak sikerült ) ne adjátok fel sikerült a csatolt fájlt is megnéznem


----------



## jatina (2010 November 18)

Gyorsan, Gyorsan !


----------



## m.baska80 (2010 November 18)

picit lassan megy a net miatt


----------



## Vigné Anna (2010 November 18)

Köszönöm a lehetőséget


----------



## jatina (2010 November 18)

Gyorsan, Gyorsan!


----------



## jatina (2010 November 18)

Nekem még + 16 ?!


----------



## m.baska80 (2010 November 18)

jó hogy biztattok jólesik.


----------



## m.baska80 (2010 November 18)

még 3


----------



## jatina (2010 November 18)

m.baska80 írta:


> picit lassan megy a net miatt


 

Az mindig lassan megy , a jóból soha nem elég!


----------



## Vigné Anna (2010 November 18)

Csak annyit szeretnék mondani, hogy Isten a Szeretet!


----------



## jatina (2010 November 18)

Bár, Jelenléti ív - 8158. oldal csoda hogy megy a gép!


----------



## Vigné Anna (2010 November 18)

Na meg azt is szeretnék mondani, hogy Isten, mint szeretet, nem tud nem szeretni.


----------



## Vigné Anna (2010 November 18)

Tehát, ha Isten szeretet, akkor ez jó! Mert szeretetbl teremtett minket: téged is ,engemet is.


----------



## jatina (2010 November 18)

Vissza számlálás indul !


----------



## Vigné Anna (2010 November 18)

Isten, mint szeretet, nem tud nem szeretni, ahogy a nap sem tud nem sütni!


----------



## Vigné Anna (2010 November 18)

Ha igaz, hogy Isten csak szeretni tud, akkor nem tud téged nem szeretni!


----------



## jatina (2010 November 18)

9


----------



## jatina (2010 November 18)

8


----------



## jatina (2010 November 18)

7


----------



## jatina (2010 November 18)

2x3=6!


----------



## Vigné Anna (2010 November 18)

Ha igaz, hogy Isten nem tud téged nem szeretni, mert csupa a szeretet, akkor szeretettel teremtett meg téged!


----------



## jatina (2010 November 18)

2x2 néha 5 !


----------



## jatina (2010 November 18)

ez nem ámitás már csak 4 !


----------



## jatina (2010 November 18)

csak 3 !


----------



## jatina (2010 November 18)

na még 1+1 = 2 !


----------



## Vigné Anna (2010 November 18)

Ha Isten szeretettel teremtett meg téged, akkor szeretettel helyezett bele a világba!


----------



## jatina (2010 November 18)

1 és vége!

Köszönöm a lehetőséget ! A gyors reg.-hez!
Már csak 48 óra?!


----------



## Vigné Anna (2010 November 18)

Ha Isten szeretettel helyezett bele a világba, akkor szeretettel vigyázz is rád!


----------



## jatina (2010 November 18)

Jó cakát! Mindenkinek!


----------



## Vigné Anna (2010 November 18)

Ha Isten szeretettel vigyáz rád, akkor miért aggódol?


----------



## m.baska80 (2010 November 18)

az oldal a lassú, de remélem megéri várni


----------



## Vigné Anna (2010 November 18)

Ha Isten szeret, és azt mondta, hogy egy szál hajad nem görbülhet meg tudta nélkül, akkor miért aggódsz?


----------



## Zenergia (2010 November 18)

_Nesillas aldabrana_


----------



## Vigné Anna (2010 November 18)

Bizd rá magadat Istenre, mert Ő a Teremtőd!


----------



## Zenergia (2010 November 18)

_Bowdleria rufescens_


----------



## Vigné Anna (2010 November 18)

A teremtő csak szeretettel tud teremteni!


----------



## Zenergia (2010 November 18)

_Anas marecula_


----------



## m.baska80 (2010 November 18)

még 1


----------



## Zenergia (2010 November 18)

_Mergus australis_


----------



## Vigné Anna (2010 November 18)

A Teremtő szeret gyönyörködni a teremtményeiben!


----------



## Zenergia (2010 November 18)

_Fregilupus varius_


----------



## Zenergia (2010 November 18)

_Raphus cucullatus_


----------



## Vigné Anna (2010 November 18)

Légy olyan teremtmény, amelyben az Isten gyönyörködhet!


----------



## Zenergia (2010 November 18)

_Dromaius ater_


----------



## m.baska80 (2010 November 18)

remélem csak jó lesz


----------



## Zenergia (2010 November 18)

_Polyborus lutosus_


----------



## Vigné Anna (2010 November 18)

A teremtmeny lesi a Teremtője akaratát!


----------



## Zenergia (2010 November 18)

_Porzana sandwichensis_


----------



## Vigné Anna (2010 November 18)

A teremtmény engedelmeskedik a teremtőjének!


----------



## m.baska80 (2010 November 18)

most ugrik a majom a vizbe.


----------



## Zenergia (2010 November 18)

_Ophrysia superciliosa_


----------



## Vigné Anna (2010 November 18)

A teremtmény szereti a teremtőjét!


----------



## Zenergia (2010 November 18)

_Xenicus longipes_


----------



## Vigné Anna (2010 November 18)

Ha a teremtmény nem szereti a Teremtőjét, akkor nem érzi jól magát!


----------



## Zenergia (2010 November 18)

_Heteralocha acutirostris_


----------



## Zenergia (2010 November 18)

_Vanellus macropterus_


----------



## Zenergia (2010 November 18)

_Conuropsis carolinensis_


----------



## Vigné Anna (2010 November 18)

Ha a teremtmény nem érzi jól magát, mert nem szereti a Teremtőjét, akkor rendezze minnél gyorsabban a viszonyát vele!


----------



## Zenergia (2010 November 18)

_Dromaius baudinianus_


----------



## Zenergia (2010 November 18)

_Ara tricolor_


----------



## Vigné Anna (2010 November 18)

És ezt azért tegye, mert így van bekódolva, vagyis megteremtve. SZERETETRE VAGYUNK TEREMTVE, ÉS EZ CSODÁLATOS!!!


----------



## Zenergia (2010 November 18)

_Camptorhynchus labradorius_


----------



## Zenergia (2010 November 18)

_Aepyornis maximus_


----------



## Zenergia (2010 November 18)

_Alopochen mauritianus_


----------



## Zenergia (2010 November 18)

_Anas marecula_


----------



## Zenergia (2010 November 18)

_Nestor productus_


----------



## Zenergia (2010 November 18)

_Pinguinus impennis_


----------



## Zenergia (2010 November 18)

_Dinornis novaezealandiae_


----------



## Zenergia (2010 November 18)

_Podilymbus gigas_


----------



## agnecs (2010 November 18)

megvan a húsz, és mégsem enged megnézni néhány fotót  pedig nagyon fontos lenne


----------



## Eddie Elephant (2010 November 18)

Jó estét!
Vers az éhes disznóhoz:


----------



## jowy (2010 November 18)

Üdvözlet mindenkinek
Ez életem első fórum üzenete


----------



## Eddie Elephant (2010 November 18)

Ó te szegény árva pára
ne mássz gyakran fel a fára


----------



## Eddie Elephant (2010 November 18)

Tested nehéz és zsíros
Hörgő fulladás kínoz


----------



## Eddie Elephant (2010 November 18)

A fákon található étel
Úgysem tölt el téged kéjjel


----------



## Eddie Elephant (2010 November 18)

Maradj lent a szilárd földön
Ez az élet nem rút börtön


----------



## Eddie Elephant (2010 November 18)

Mint a nagy fa meredélye
Nem a malac menedéke


----------



## Eddie Elephant (2010 November 18)

A földön fű, fa és bokor
Csend és nyugalom honol


----------



## Eddie Elephant (2010 November 18)

Az kell neked, nem a veszély
Tudja ezt, ki nem csak beszél


----------



## Eddie Elephant (2010 November 18)

Indulj hódító utadra
Jólét várjon, ne a hidra


----------



## Eddie Elephant (2010 November 18)

Aki sok fejével csak ijeszt téged
Egyél, egyél és ne féltsed


----------



## Eddie Elephant (2010 November 18)

A világot a pusztulástól
Hisz nem te vagy a birkapásztor


----------



## Eddie Elephant (2010 November 18)

Egyél birkát, hadd fogyjanak
Húsuk faggyús, de jó falat


----------



## Eddie Elephant (2010 November 18)

És ha nem lesz többé birka
Jobbra fordul népünk sorsa


----------



## Eddie Elephant (2010 November 18)

Nem lesz többé buta csürhe
Amely letaszít a gödörbe


----------



## Eddie Elephant (2010 November 18)

És a hiénáknak pártja
Szavazatukat ne várja


----------



## jowy (2010 November 18)

1 üzenet a napnak


----------



## Eddie Elephant (2010 November 18)

Jóllaksz és nincs bégetés
Ostobaság, verekedés


----------



## jowy (2010 November 18)

1 a holdnak


----------



## jowy (2010 November 18)

1 az égnek


----------



## Eddie Elephant (2010 November 18)

Csupa olyan baljós dolog
Min az állatok sorsa forog.


----------



## jowy (2010 November 18)

1 a földnek


----------



## jowy (2010 November 18)

az ötödik a víznek


----------



## jowy (2010 November 18)

1 meg magamnak


----------



## Eddie Elephant (2010 November 18)

Mert ha nem lesz megvezetett butaság
Talán felkel még a nap a Kúnság'


----------



## Eddie Elephant (2010 November 18)

Elátkozott, szegény földjén,
Melynek lám a megmentője


----------



## jowy (2010 November 18)

a 7. aki olvassa


----------



## Eddie Elephant (2010 November 18)

Az éhes malac nagy bendője.
Kis dologból így lesz óriás


----------



## jowy (2010 November 18)

1 aki nem


----------



## jowy (2010 November 18)

1 aki esetleg olvasná de nem


----------



## Eddie Elephant (2010 November 18)

Egyél malac, tokás Orjás!


----------



## jowy (2010 November 18)

egyet azért is , hogy hamarabb legyen húsz


----------



## jowy (2010 November 18)

a 11 már több mint tíz, 
és még egy üzenetet kapott a víz


----------



## jowy (2010 November 18)

a tizenkettő se kevés 
jöjjön hát a vacsora evés


----------



## jowy (2010 November 18)

elértem a tizenhármat ,
lapoztam is egyet a naptárban


----------



## jowy (2010 November 18)

még egy üzi és már a tizennégyes 
akkor ez szóljon az égnek


----------



## jowy (2010 November 18)

óóóóóó 16 feljött a nap


----------



## jowy (2010 November 18)

ha ez a tizenhét , 
már megint az ég


----------



## jowy (2010 November 18)

Na nekem nyolc, de tízen 
üzenetek a vízen


----------



## emili16 (2010 November 18)

*igyekszem*

Sziasztok


----------



## emili16 (2010 November 18)

nagyon szeretném összeszedni a 20 hozzászólást


----------



## emili16 (2010 November 18)

3


----------



## jowy (2010 November 18)

a 19 is csak egyszer volt, akkor kapott egyet hold


----------



## emili16 (2010 November 18)

4


----------



## emili16 (2010 November 18)

5


----------



## emili16 (2010 November 18)

6


----------



## emili16 (2010 November 18)

7


----------



## emili16 (2010 November 18)

8


----------



## jowy (2010 November 18)

19 re húzni húszat jó,
de ez még mindig 
egy híján húsz

lehet ,hogy rá dobok egyet még,
és leesik egy üzenet ha tiszta az ég


----------



## herbal75 (2010 November 18)

Van egy erdő, erdőháton
benne tisztás az irtáson,
hóba rakva rajta kis ház, 
kismalac itt telel-tanyáz.


----------



## emili16 (2010 November 18)

9


----------



## herbal75 (2010 November 18)

Kicsi fejsze csitteg-csattog,
bükkfa lángja pitteg-pattog,
fazékban víz rityeg-rotyog,
[FONT=&quot]ajtón farkas kipeg-kopog.[/FONT]


----------



## jowy (2010 November 18)

Na itt a ráadás 
Ez nem piskóta az biztos
ennyi baromságot írni már kínos.........


----------



## emili16 (2010 November 18)

hű, van aki itt jóval elmésebbeket írkál


----------



## herbal75 (2010 November 18)

-Hej, kismalac,dideregve
kunyorálok, hogy eressz be!
- Bizony nem én, mert megeszel!
[FONT=&quot]- Rólam ilyet fel hogy teszel?[/FONT]


----------



## emili16 (2010 November 18)

11


----------



## herbal75 (2010 November 18)

Csak kunyorál, csak ígérget:
- Csak egy lábom engedd, kérlek!
- Jó! - gondolja a kismalac. – 
[FONT=&quot]Megbánod, ha kinn nem maradsz.[/FONT]


----------



## herbal75 (2010 November 18)

Zsákot kerít, vizet forral,
s ajtóhoz áll hamis orral.
- Hát ha épp ez a vágyódásod,
dugd be egyik hátsó lábod!


----------



## herbal75 (2010 November 18)

Farkas-barkas örül nagyon,
- Jaj, bent be jó meleg vagyon!
Ereszd be még csak egy lábom!
Szól a malac:" No nem bánom."


----------



## herbal75 (2010 November 18)

- Én két lábom, boldog részem,
örülj, vígadj, jól vagy, érzem.
Első lábom, jaj a hóban...
Szól a malac: " Dugd be gyorsan!"


----------



## herbal75 (2010 November 18)

- Három lábom, ha behagyod,
negyedik miért szenved fagyot?
- Jól van, dugd be mind a négyet!
( zsákba faroltatlak téged )


----------



## jowy (2010 November 18)

Látom vagyunk már többen is akik badiznak a húszra
Hajrá gyerekek, toljátok neki.

Ennek nem tudom, hogy mi értelme
regisztrálok és kész 
de ha húsz akkor húsz 
itt van a 22 .


----------



## herbal75 (2010 November 18)

- Ó négy lábam, úrrá lettél, 
ó, én fejem, kinn rekedtél!
Jóért jót várj, kicsi malac,
meglásd, mi lesz, hogyha behagysz.


----------



## herbal75 (2010 November 18)

- Jó, gyere be, gyer' a házba,
gyer' a házba, gyer' a zsákba!...
Zsákbabúvót be is köti,
forró vízzel megöntözi.


----------



## herbal75 (2010 November 18)

Bezzeg a ház meleg nagyon,
had hűsöljön kint a fagyon.
Kicipeli farkas komát,
ki végre kirágja magát.


----------



## Eddie Elephant (2010 November 18)

Hát kedves sorstársak, nekem változatlanul nem enged semmit, de lehet hogy aludni kell a dologra eget a szervernek, úgyhogy jó éjt!


----------



## herbal75 (2010 November 18)

Kopasz farkas világgá ment,
nem mond a dologra áment.
Fut, fárad és verbuvál,
sereggel jön vissza már.


----------



## herbal75 (2010 November 18)

Mint az árvíz jön a falka,
kopasz vezér szóval tartja.
A kismalac hej látja már:
- A nyakamon van a tatár.


----------



## herbal75 (2010 November 18)

Hamar egy nagy fára szalad,
Farkas falka a fa alatt;
hogy vegyék le, hegyin-hátán
kapaszkodnak egymás vállán.


----------



## emili16 (2010 November 18)

12


----------



## herbal75 (2010 November 18)

Száz farkasnak egy a híja,
lent a kopasz alig bírja;
bár az ina majd megszakad,
kismalactól távol marad.


----------



## herbal75 (2010 November 18)

A kismalac hőköl, haj-haj,
mi lesz vele, itt van a baj!
Csak lekiált hát a gaznak:
- Forró vizet a kopasznak!


----------



## emili16 (2010 November 18)

13


----------



## herbal75 (2010 November 18)

No, a kopasz holtra vált,
úgy kiugrott, meg sem állt.


----------



## herbal75 (2010 November 18)

Meg sem állott, elszaladt,
a sok farkas leszakadt.


----------



## herbal75 (2010 November 18)

Nyaka törött mind ahánynak,
malacot sem öli bánat.


----------



## herbal75 (2010 November 18)

Ma is göcög-kacag rajt,
ma is él, ha meg nem halt.


----------



## Eddie Elephant (2010 November 18)

Ma malacvers nap van


----------



## emili16 (2010 November 18)

14


----------



## emili16 (2010 November 18)

15


----------



## emili16 (2010 November 18)

16


----------



## emili16 (2010 November 18)

17


----------



## emili16 (2010 November 18)

18


----------



## emili16 (2010 November 18)

19


----------



## Orsycka (2010 November 18)




----------



## jowy (2010 November 18)

na tehát, ha jól olvasom persze kell a 20 hozzászólás 
egyébként a két napot is betartják keményen
jó pihenést


----------



## emili16 (2010 November 18)

20


----------



## emili16 (2010 November 18)

és tadááám


----------



## jowy (2010 November 18)

neked enged valamit?


----------



## lasta (2010 November 18)

üdv


----------



## lengyelnealiz (2010 November 19)

*köszi*

nagyon jó ez az oldal!!


----------



## lengyelnealiz (2010 November 19)

a legjobb a gyereksarok, a gyerekeknek szóló feladatok!


----------



## lengyelnealiz (2010 November 19)

*köszi*


----------



## Poór Kati (2010 November 19)

*Üdvözlet*

Üdvözlök Mindenkit Veszprém megyéből, Magyarországról!

Most ismerkedek majd az oldallal. Remélem rövid időn belül aktív tag lehetek.
Mindenkinek szép hétvégét kívánok.

Poór Kati
:..:


----------



## Zsobacsi75 (2010 November 19)

:smile:


----------



## Zsobacsi75 (2010 November 19)

2.


----------



## Zsobacsi75 (2010 November 19)

3.


----------



## Zsobacsi75 (2010 November 19)

4.


----------



## Zsobacsi75 (2010 November 19)

5.


----------



## Zsobacsi75 (2010 November 19)

6.


----------



## Zsobacsi75 (2010 November 19)

7. Megyek dolgozni, mindjárt jövök 
:smile:


----------



## Sylvácska (2010 November 19)

sziasztok


----------



## Zsobacsi75 (2010 November 19)

8


----------



## Zsobacsi75 (2010 November 19)

9


----------



## Zsobacsi75 (2010 November 19)

10.


----------



## Zsobacsi75 (2010 November 19)

11


----------



## Zsobacsi75 (2010 November 19)

12


----------



## Zsobacsi75 (2010 November 19)

13


----------



## Zsobacsi75 (2010 November 19)

14


----------



## Zsobacsi75 (2010 November 19)

15.


----------



## Zsobacsi75 (2010 November 19)

16. Már látom a fényt az alagút végén. De miért dudál?


----------



## Zsobacsi75 (2010 November 19)

17


----------



## Zsobacsi75 (2010 November 19)

18


----------



## Zsobacsi75 (2010 November 19)

19.


----------



## Zsobacsi75 (2010 November 19)

20.


----------



## Zsobacsi75 (2010 November 19)

Köszönöm a lehetőséget!


----------



## Talon35 (2010 November 19)

Halihó!


----------



## Talon35 (2010 November 19)

Szóval sziasztok!


----------



## Talon35 (2010 November 19)

Egy ócska kalapocska..


----------



## Talon35 (2010 November 19)

benne csacska macska..


----------



## Talon35 (2010 November 19)

mocska.


----------



## Talon35 (2010 November 19)

Cogito ergo sum.


----------



## Talon35 (2010 November 19)

Sic itur ad astra.


----------



## Talon35 (2010 November 19)

Egy nagy bölcs mondta egyszer:


----------



## Talon35 (2010 November 19)

úpsz, potty!


----------



## Talon35 (2010 November 19)

Építs az égben házat,


----------



## Talon35 (2010 November 19)

ott nem érhet bánat.


----------



## Talon35 (2010 November 19)

Hulljon házatokra egek harmatja.


----------



## Talon35 (2010 November 19)

Magad uram, ha szolgád nincs.


----------



## Talon35 (2010 November 19)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YD02V5Lb2sY


----------



## Talon35 (2010 November 19)

Ne feledd ha valaki felbosszant, az arcodon 42 izom rándul össze. De csak 4 kell ahhoz, hogy kinyújtsd a kezed és pofon vágd az ilyen seggfejeket!


----------



## Talon35 (2010 November 19)

Légy optimista! Ha citrommal kínál meg az élet, kérj hozzá Martinit!


----------



## Talon35 (2010 November 19)

...a boldogság azoknak van fenntartva, akik hajlandók boldognak lenni..


----------



## Talon35 (2010 November 19)

A “Nem!”, a világ legrövidebb szextörténete.


----------



## Talon35 (2010 November 19)

Ide jöttem világra,
remélem nem hiába.


----------



## Talon35 (2010 November 19)

Hidegen fújnak a szelek,
azok nem jót jelentenek!


----------



## hellboy80 (2010 November 19)

Üdv. mindenkinek!! Örülök, hogy rátaláltam erre az oldalra!!:razz:


----------



## guriga0607 (2010 November 19)

1valaky írta:


> szuper vagykiss


Köszi :razz:


----------



## kissimi67 (2010 November 19)

Sziasztok!


----------



## kissimi67 (2010 November 19)

Én nem


----------



## kissimi67 (2010 November 19)

osztom


----------



## kissimi67 (2010 November 19)

a véleményeteket


----------



## kissimi67 (2010 November 19)

matematikai fogalommal


----------



## kissimi67 (2010 November 19)

halmazokba lehet csoportosítani.


----------



## kissimi67 (2010 November 19)

férfi-nö


----------



## kissimi67 (2010 November 19)

ezen belül jó-rossz


----------



## kissimi67 (2010 November 19)

és ezt a végtelenségig lehetne bontani


----------



## kissimi67 (2010 November 19)

Hasonlóságot és a különbséget


----------



## kissimi67 (2010 November 19)

attól függ, hogy a halmaz


----------



## kissimi67 (2010 November 19)

milyen szintjén vizsgáljuk.


----------



## kissimi67 (2010 November 19)

Minél részletesebben vizsgáljuk


----------



## kissimi67 (2010 November 19)

annál jobban különbözünk.


----------



## kissimi67 (2010 November 19)

Nagyon hasonlóak lennénk


----------



## kissimi67 (2010 November 19)

még több korlátolt


----------



## kissimi67 (2010 November 19)

rohangálna az utcán.


----------



## kissimi67 (2010 November 19)

Mindenkinek


----------



## kissimi67 (2010 November 19)

további


----------



## kissimi67 (2010 November 19)

szép napot.


----------



## kissimi67 (2010 November 19)

Bocsi de 20 hozzá szólást össze kellett gyűjtenem.


----------



## Zimanko1 (2010 November 19)

Sziasztok!

Ma én is regisztráltam. Nagyon tetszik ez az oldal. Alapfokú angol leckéket keresek. Szívesen veszem a jó ötleteket.
Előre is köszi


----------



## conen (2010 November 19)

Sziasztok


----------



## conen (2010 November 19)




----------



## Zimanko1 (2010 November 19)

Szia!

Sajnos az 5 perc angol magazin 2.3. részét nem sikerült letöltenem. Segítene valaki?


----------



## szakalga (2010 November 19)

jó a lehetőség


----------



## Mamma2 (2010 November 19)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Zimanko1 (2010 November 19)

Sziasztok!

Segítsen valaki! Letöltöttem az 5 perc angol igeidőket, de sajna nincs meg a jelszó. Ha valaki tudja írja meg.

Köszi:


----------



## joyt (2010 November 19)

dfgdfg


----------



## rubel (2010 November 19)

*Üdv.*

Örülök, hogy idetaláltam!


----------



## rubel (2010 November 19)

Sok hasznos dolgot


----------



## rubel (2010 November 19)

találtam itt


----------



## rubel (2010 November 19)

ami a gyerekekkel


----------



## rubel (2010 November 19)

kapcsolatos


----------



## rubel (2010 November 19)

sok könyv


----------



## rubel (2010 November 19)

kifestő


----------



## rubel (2010 November 19)

és egyéb


----------



## rubel (2010 November 19)

hasznos és


----------



## rubel (2010 November 19)

szórakoztató


----------



## rubel (2010 November 19)

anyag található itt!


----------



## rubel (2010 November 19)

Remélem


----------



## rubel (2010 November 19)

a továbbiakban


----------



## rubel (2010 November 19)

hasznos


----------



## rubel (2010 November 19)

tagja


----------



## rubel (2010 November 19)

leszek


----------



## rubel (2010 November 19)

a fórumnak,


----------



## rubel (2010 November 19)

és saját


----------



## rubel (2010 November 19)

feltöltéseimmel is


----------



## rubel (2010 November 19)

hozzájárulhatok a


----------



## rubel (2010 November 19)

további sikeres működéshez! Köszönöm!


----------



## btibi96 (2010 November 19)

milyen feje van


----------



## btibi96 (2010 November 19)

én is csepeli vok


----------



## joyt (2010 November 19)

dgdhr


----------



## joyt (2010 November 19)

dfgdfg


----------



## joyt (2010 November 19)

kjgjf


----------



## joyt (2010 November 19)

kghgh


----------



## joyt (2010 November 19)

drtuzhtrfh


----------



## joyt (2010 November 19)

fthfth


----------



## Big Master (2010 November 19)

Sziasztok


----------



## Big Master (2010 November 19)

Találtam egy nagyon jó könyvet és beírást gyűjtök, nagyon kellene


----------



## Big Master (2010 November 19)

Hogy vagytok?


----------



## Big Master (2010 November 19)

lassan elmegy az ősz és jön a tél


----------



## Big Master (2010 November 19)

és ha szerencsénk van hó is lesz......


----------



## Big Master (2010 November 19)

és a téli vakáció hogy várom azt ;-)


----------



## Belfeg (2010 November 19)

Örülök, hogy a régi filmeket újra láthatom.


----------



## fuloplorand07 (2010 November 19)

Szia
most talama erre az oldarla es nem igazan ertem . Muszaj 20 hozzaszolas ?


----------



## Belfeg (2010 November 19)

Szivessen nézegetem a honlapot.

Linux program alatt a jelszavas csomagolt filest nem tudom kicsomagolni.

Imádom az operetteket,az előadókat is.

Köszönöm a honlapon minden jót amit akarok megtalálok

sziasztok! Új vagyok még itt, de már meg is találtam itt amit szeretnék! A Dr.Hertz számait . szeretem én is az ilyen zenéket itthon házimozin csodás!


----------



## vicski (2010 November 19)

21


melitta írta:


> aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


----------



## vicski (2010 November 19)

2


----------



## vicski (2010 November 19)

2


----------



## vicski (2010 November 19)

4


----------



## vicski (2010 November 19)

6


----------



## vicski (2010 November 19)

8


----------



## vicski (2010 November 19)

7


----------



## Stack (2010 November 19)

Üdv ismét!


----------



## Stack (2010 November 19)

hehe
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X21mJh6j9i4


----------



## Stack (2010 November 19)

Még egy kis hehe
- Pistike, a gólya meghozta a kis testvérkédet, megnézed?
- A kis testvérkémet nem annyira, de gólyát szívesen látnék februárban.


----------



## Stack (2010 November 19)

Itt meg egy kis Húha
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vo0Cazxj_yc


----------



## Stack (2010 November 19)

AÚ!!!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vWUqlQHFaFs


----------



## Stack (2010 November 19)

még egy kis vicces
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sdAbTyDStcA


----------



## Stack (2010 November 19)

Aki unatkozna neki állhat gyakorolni
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1q7s4E94-No


----------



## Stack (2010 November 19)

Ezt már nagyon várom
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=orhOvbfyyJw


----------



## Stack (2010 November 19)

Erről nem is beszélve
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0903624/


----------



## Darkgod (2010 November 19)

Sziasztok,szeretnék 20 hozzászólást csinálni


----------



## Darkgod (2010 November 19)

Bár lehet 19 is elég,a mai viszonyok közt.....


----------



## Darkgod (2010 November 19)

18 hozzászólás sem kevés,persze kultúrált legyen...


----------



## Darkgod (2010 November 19)

17 az épp csak határ,de legalább határ.....


----------



## Darkgod (2010 November 19)

16....ó mikor 16 voltam.....


----------



## Stack (2010 November 19)

egy kis zenét?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SBjQ9tuuTJQ


----------



## Darkgod (2010 November 19)

A zene mindig jó !


----------



## Darkgod (2010 November 19)

...és így csak 14 kell már...


----------



## Darkgod (2010 November 19)

a 13 nem épp a legszerencsésebb szám,essünk túl rajta...


----------



## Stack (2010 November 19)

Egy kis Stand Up
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=whwiMrBNWCA


----------



## Darkgod (2010 November 19)

12 egytucat,12 kőmíves,12 majom stb...


----------



## Stack (2010 November 19)

Még egy kis stand up (18+)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CzbURUrgQao


----------



## Darkgod (2010 November 19)

11,olyan felemás...


----------



## Stack (2010 November 19)

Ez is szókimondó vigyázat (18+)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6pHsTRLJBR4


----------



## Darkgod (2010 November 19)

Na a 10,igen ,igen ,az kerek valami...


----------



## Stack (2010 November 19)

Ez jobb mint az eredeti
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8WnCdf04ba0


----------



## Darkgod (2010 November 19)

9 farkú macska


----------



## Darkgod (2010 November 19)

8-adik utas ,mint tudjuk a halál


----------



## Darkgod (2010 November 19)

7 törpe,7 fejű sárkány,7 mesterlövész..stb...


----------



## Darkgod (2010 November 19)

6 törpe maradt csak,mert az egyik Svédországban vállalt munkát.


----------



## Darkgod (2010 November 19)

ötödik pecsét


----------



## Stack (2010 November 19)

Mennyit kell kiállni egy szelet pitéért
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4eYSpIz2FjU


----------



## Darkgod (2010 November 19)

2x2 =4


----------



## Darkgod (2010 November 19)

3 a magyar igazság !


----------



## Darkgod (2010 November 19)

2 ,csipkebokor vessző


----------



## Darkgod (2010 November 19)

.....és itt a number 1 ))


----------



## Stack (2010 November 19)

hol is tartottam?


----------



## Stack (2010 November 19)

hol is tartottam?


----------



## Stack (2010 November 19)

Hűű...
Mikor lett meg a 20?


----------



## Poór Kati (2010 November 19)

bocs, a következő üziben van


----------



## Poór Kati (2010 November 19)

2x2 néha 5


----------



## Poór Kati (2010 November 19)

Már csak 3 kell


----------



## Poór Kati (2010 November 19)

Köszönöm az útbaigazítást. Jó, hogy vannak segítő kezek, mondatok.

Már csak egy üzenet választ el a 20-tól. Azután: 2-t alszunk és nézhetem azt, amit eddig nem láthattam. Jó lesz 2 nappal öregebbnek lennem 

Hurrá megszereztem!!!


----------



## lotyika (2010 November 19)




----------



## lotyika (2010 November 19)




----------



## lotyika (2010 November 19)

:d


----------



## lotyika (2010 November 19)




----------



## lotyika (2010 November 19)




----------



## toth950 (2010 November 19)

Nagyon szépen köszönöm a lehetőséget


----------



## toth950 (2010 November 19)

Nagyon szépen köszönöm a lehetőséget!


----------



## toth950 (2010 November 19)

Nagyon szépen köszönöm a lehetőséget!


----------



## toth950 (2010 November 19)

Nagyon szépen köszönöm a lehetőséget!


----------



## toth950 (2010 November 19)

Nagyon szépen köszönöm a lehetőséget!


----------



## toth950 (2010 November 19)

Nagyon szépen köszönöm a lehetőséget!


----------



## toth950 (2010 November 19)

Nagyon szépen köszönöm a lehetőséget!


----------



## toth950 (2010 November 19)

Nagyon szépen köszönöm a lehetőséget!


----------



## toth950 (2010 November 19)

Nagyon szépen köszönöm a lehetőséget!


----------



## zno (2010 November 19)

detto


----------



## toth950 (2010 November 19)

ez a 21.


----------



## zno (2010 November 19)

énis köszönöm


----------



## zno (2010 November 19)

nekem is tetszik


----------



## zno (2010 November 19)

nekem a neegyedik


----------



## zno (2010 November 19)

összejön az


----------



## zno (2010 November 19)

nagyon király


----------



## zno (2010 November 19)

nekm még 13


----------



## ebenalma (2010 November 19)

*üdvözlet*



Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


Sziasztok! Nagyon örülök, hogy rátok találtam


----------



## zno (2010 November 19)

kicsitunder írta:


> [font=&quot]az élet titok – fejtsd meg!
> Az élet ígéret – teljesítsd![/font]





dajka95 írta:


> 2



8


----------



## zno (2010 November 19)

dajka95 írta:


> 12



9


----------



## zno (2010 November 19)

dajka95 írta:


> 12



10


----------



## ateszapi (2010 November 19)

Szép napot ma is mindenkinek!


----------



## zno (2010 November 19)

dajka95 írta:


> 13



11


----------



## zno (2010 November 19)

13


----------



## Vagadero (2010 November 19)

:444:


----------



## ateszapi (2010 November 19)

Két nap regisztráció nem elég...úgy látszik a 20 hozzászólás kell.


----------



## zno (2010 November 19)

14


----------



## zno (2010 November 19)

15


----------



## zno (2010 November 19)

15,5


----------



## zno (2010 November 19)

16


----------



## ateszapi (2010 November 19)

Sziasztok.


----------



## Vagadero (2010 November 19)

Akkor csevegjünk?


----------



## zno (2010 November 19)

17


----------



## zno (2010 November 19)

19


----------



## zno (2010 November 19)

21


----------



## Vagadero (2010 November 19)

20!


----------



## zno (2010 November 19)

22


----------



## Vagadero (2010 November 19)

Szereti valaki a Narancsos csirke salátát? http://mindenkaja.blog.hu/2010/02/06/narancsos_csirke_salata


----------



## ateszapi (2010 November 19)

már 8


----------



## Vagadero (2010 November 19)

Nekem már 5.


----------



## Vagadero (2010 November 19)

Lssan gyűlik, de így már 6.


----------



## Vagadero (2010 November 19)

-14


----------



## Vagadero (2010 November 19)

-13


----------



## nagybea (2010 November 19)

lovely


----------



## nagybea (2010 November 19)

nem tudom mennyi kell még....


----------



## sün balázs (2010 November 19)

sün balázs bejelentett egy bejegyzést.

A bejelentés oka:


> szerelvény, engedmény, találmány


A bejegyzés: Szó keresés
A fórum: Szójátékok és játékok
Megbízott moderátorok: zsuzsanna03

Közzétette: autho
Eredeti tartalom:


> rakomány, képződmény, tanulmány


 
sün balázs bejelentett egy bejegyzést.

A bejelentés oka:


> ISTVÁN-ISTI, PISTI, PITYU, PIFTA, ISTIKE, PISTIKE


A bejegyzés: Becézz neveket!
A fórum: Szójátékok és játékok
Megbízott moderátorok: zsuzsanna03

Közzétette: janko_
Eredeti tartalom:


> János-janko,jani ,jano,jancsi


 
sün balázs bejelentett egy bejegyzést.

A bejelentés oka:


> KÉR-KAR


A bejegyzés: Egy betű eltérés
A fórum: Szójátékok
Megbízott moderátorok: zsuzsanna03

Közzétette: gpsz85
Eredeti tartalom:


> Bak-Vak


 
sün balázs bejelentett egy bejegyzést.

A bejelentés oka:


> édesség: -o-o-á-é


A bejegyzés: Játék a magánhangzókkal!
A fórum: Szójátékok és játékok
Megbízott moderátorok: zsuzsanna03

Közzétette: csillus79
Eredeti tartalom:


> Ramdac írta:
> 
> 
> > Gondolom ez a "spanyol", csak hiányzott az elejéről a 2 _
> ...


 
sün balázs bejelentett egy bejegyzést.

A bejelentés oka:


> ÁTVEZETTEM EGY ZEBRÁT A ZEBRÁN.


A bejegyzés: Átvitt értelemben
A fórum: Szójátékok és játékok
Megbízott moderátorok: zsuzsanna03

Közzétette: Noci87
Eredeti tartalom:


> Levelet ír az ír!


 
sün balázs bejelentett egy bejegyzést.

A bejelentés oka:


> KEDDEN KEREKEDETT KEDVEM KIKOCSIKÁZNI, KIKOCSIKÁZÁS KÖZBEN KITÖRÖTT KOCSISOM KARJA, KÉRLEK KOLLEGÁM KÁLMÁN KÜUDJ KÉT KILÓ KÁMFORT, KÖTÖZNI KOCSISOM KITÖRÖTT KARJÁT.


A bejegyzés: nyelvtörők
A fórum: Szójátékok és játékok
Megbízott moderátorok: zsuzsanna03

Közzétette: laci19751
Eredeti tartalom:


> [FONT=&quot]Ede, de bedezodoroztad magad.[/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot][/FONT]


 
sün balázs bejelentett egy bejegyzést.

A bejelentés oka:


> KITALÁLNI NEM MINDIG LEHET ÚJ DOLGOKAT.


A bejegyzés: Mondatlánc
A fórum: Szójátékok és játékok
Megbízott moderátorok: zsuzsanna03

Közzétette: misbita
Eredeti tartalom:


> Előtt szóval nem tudok jobb mondatot kitalálni... : )


 
sün balázs bejelentett egy bejegyzést.

A bejelentés oka:


> GYERMEKEK
> -A LEGJOBB, AMI LÉTEZIK A VILÁGON.


A bejegyzés: "Értékes" szavak
A fórum: Szójátékok és játékok
Megbízott moderátorok: zsuzsanna03

Közzétette: maximuszka
Eredeti tartalom:


> család
> 
> Családnak hívják a szüleiket sokan tévesen, mikor már megvan a saját párjuk. Nem, tudd, hogy a házasság vagy együttélés első napjától kezdve az a családod, akit választottál magadnak. A napi dolgokat vele beszéled meg, a nehézségeket is együtt kezelitek, a döntésekben együtt álltok ki, együtt élitek az életet. Nem egymás mellett, hanem együtt.


 
sün balázs bejelentett egy bejegyzést.

A bejelentés oka:


> Nem áll ott törött toll, ámen.


A bejegyzés: PALINDROM - visszafelé olvasva is ugyanaz
A fórum: Szójátékok és játékok
Megbízott moderátorok: zsuzsanna03

Közzétette: ayameneko
Eredeti tartalom:


> A tyúkólba rab dobál, de kenguru rúg neked lábodba rabló kutya.


 
sün balázs bejelentett egy bejegyzést.

A bejelentés oka:


> Egy eb lelt egy eledelt .
> Elcsente s elszelelt vele.
> Keresett egy csendes , rejtett helyet :
> - E rejtett helyen eledelemet bekebelezem .. tekergett ez eb-fejben.


A bejegyzés: Eszperente mese
A fórum: Szójátékok és játékok
Megbízott moderátorok: zsuzsanna03

Közzétette: róozó
Eredeti tartalom:


> Kereveteden szenderegve messze mehetsz: ezer mese lebbenhet fejedben s e meserengetegben kereshetsz nem felesleges rejtelmeket, melyekben kedvedet lelheted.


----------



## Nick03 (2010 November 19)

nekem még csak 4 van
mostmár 5 lesz


----------



## csirke0 (2010 November 19)

1


----------



## csirke0 (2010 November 19)

2


----------



## csirke0 (2010 November 19)

3


----------



## bettigera (2010 November 19)

1kiss


----------



## csirke0 (2010 November 19)

4


----------



## bettigera (2010 November 19)

2kiss


----------



## csirke0 (2010 November 19)

5


----------



## bettigera (2010 November 19)

3


----------



## csirke0 (2010 November 19)

6


----------



## csirke0 (2010 November 19)

7


----------



## bettigera (2010 November 19)

4


----------



## csirke0 (2010 November 19)

8


----------



## bettigera (2010 November 19)

5


----------



## csirke0 (2010 November 19)

9


----------



## csirke0 (2010 November 19)

10


----------



## bettigera (2010 November 19)

6


----------



## csirke0 (2010 November 19)

11


----------



## csirke0 (2010 November 19)

12


----------



## bettigera (2010 November 19)

7


----------



## bettigera (2010 November 19)

8


----------



## csirke0 (2010 November 19)

13


----------



## bettigera (2010 November 19)

9


----------



## csirke0 (2010 November 19)

14


----------



## bettigera (2010 November 19)

10


----------



## csirke0 (2010 November 19)

15


----------



## csirke0 (2010 November 19)

16


----------



## csirke0 (2010 November 19)

17


----------



## csirke0 (2010 November 19)

18


----------



## csirke0 (2010 November 19)

19


----------



## csirke0 (2010 November 19)

20


----------



## bettigera (2010 November 19)

11


----------



## bettigera (2010 November 19)

12


----------



## bettigera (2010 November 19)

13


----------



## bettigera (2010 November 19)

14


----------



## bettigera (2010 November 19)

15


----------



## bettigera (2010 November 19)

16


----------



## bettigera (2010 November 19)

17


----------



## bettigera (2010 November 19)

18


----------



## bettigera (2010 November 19)

*19*


----------



## bettigera (2010 November 19)

20 köszi


----------



## bettigera (2010 November 19)

?


----------



## nyerges évi (2010 November 19)

köszi


----------



## nyerges évi (2010 November 19)

nagyon


----------



## nyerges évi (2010 November 19)

jó


----------



## nyerges évi (2010 November 19)

az


----------



## nyerges évi (2010 November 19)

oldal


----------



## nyerges évi (2010 November 19)

sok


----------



## nyerges évi (2010 November 19)

minden


----------



## nyerges évi (2010 November 19)

van


----------



## nyerges évi (2010 November 19)

rajta


----------



## nyerges évi (2010 November 19)

?


----------



## nyerges évi (2010 November 19)

régóta


----------



## nyerges évi (2010 November 19)

működik


----------



## nyerges évi (2010 November 19)

ez


----------



## nyerges évi (2010 November 19)

az


----------



## nyerges évi (2010 November 19)

oldal


----------



## nyerges évi (2010 November 19)

további


----------



## virigis (2010 November 19)

*kérdés*

Szép estét. Hogy érhetem el a 20 hozzászólást?


----------



## Rudinho (2010 November 19)

* UTOLSÓ MONDATOK

*Micsoda?! Mit nem merek?


----------



## Rudinho (2010 November 19)

Utolsó mondatok:

Ne nevettessen! Mi az, hogy bankrablás?!


----------



## virigis (2010 November 19)

csak


----------



## virigis (2010 November 19)

írok 20 levelet és kész?


----------



## Rudinho (2010 November 19)

Utolsó mondatok:

Elvtársak! Ne lőjetek!


----------



## Rudinho (2010 November 19)

Utolsó mondatok:

És most megkóstoljuk...


----------



## Kimikosan (2010 November 19)

*___*


----------



## Rudinho (2010 November 19)

Utolsó mondatok:

Mindig ilyen hangja szokott lenni...


----------



## Rudinho (2010 November 19)

Utolsó mondatok:

Ne lőj, én vagyok!


----------



## Rudinho (2010 November 19)

Utolsó mondatok:

Kutyuli-mutyuli...


----------



## Rudinho (2010 November 19)

Utolsó mondatok:

Akkor beveszek még egy szem Viagrát...


----------



## pittao (2010 November 19)

a szerelem nem szegyen,a 8 dikat nem lehet letőlteni, mert le van tőrőlve


----------



## Rudinho (2010 November 19)

Utolsó mondatok:

Hajrá Újpest!


----------



## Rudinho (2010 November 19)

Utolsó mondatok:

De jó volt ez a gombapörkölt!


----------



## Zimanko1 (2010 November 19)

próbálom


----------



## Rudinho (2010 November 19)

Utolsó mondatok:

Fedezzetek, fiúk!


----------



## Rudinho (2010 November 19)

Utolsó mondatok:

Ma a modern költészetről fogok beszélni...


----------



## Zimanko1 (2010 November 19)

és próbálom, de jelszót kér, azt pedig nem tudom


----------



## Rudinho (2010 November 19)

Utolsó mondatok:

Köd? Biztosan nincsenek erre jéghegyek.


----------



## Rudinho (2010 November 19)

Utolsó mondatok:

Azt mondod, hogy én is át tudok szaladni a parázson?


----------



## Rudinho (2010 November 19)

Utolsó mondatok:

Figyeld! Az nem cápauszony?


----------



## Rudinho (2010 November 19)

Utolsó mondatok:

Józsi, dobd ide a kalapácsot!


----------



## Rudinho (2010 November 19)

Utolsó mondatok:

Nyugodtan szólhatsz a bátyádnak, őt is elverem!


----------



## Rudinho (2010 November 19)

Utolsó mondatok:

Szívecském, tudod, hogy nem léteznek kísértetek...


----------



## Rudinho (2010 November 19)

Utolsó mondatok:

A gerelyeket kérem ide!


----------



## Rudinho (2010 November 19)

Utolsó mondatok:

Szívecském! Légy szíves, dugd be az ágymelegítőt!


----------



## Rudinho (2010 November 19)

Utolsó mondatok:

Engedjék meg uraim, hogy elsőként én keljek át a frissen felavatott hídon!


----------



## Kimikosan (2010 November 19)

*:d*

Jó film.


----------



## tadelesh (2010 November 19)

*Hidden Block 1*


----------



## tadelesh (2010 November 19)

*Hidden Block 2
*


----------



## Kimikosan (2010 November 19)

*sdf*

yeaa


multibit írta:


> *Az alkirályok - I vicere*
> 
> színes, magyarul beszélő, két részes olasz-spanyol-német-amerikai filmdráma (2007)
> 
> ...


----------



## tadelesh (2010 November 19)

*Hidden Block 3
*


----------



## Kimikosan (2010 November 19)

yeahh


----------



## Kimikosan (2010 November 19)

yupii


----------



## tadelesh (2010 November 19)

*Hidden Block 4
*


----------



## tadelesh (2010 November 19)

*Hidden Block 5
*


----------



## Zolibibi (2010 November 19)

Láttam a tűzoltókapitányt. Te láttad?


----------



## Arnborg (2010 November 20)

Én naivan azt hittem, hogy a 20 hozzászólásnak értelmesnek kell lennie. De úgy látom, nem feltétlenül.


----------



## Tuffy (2010 November 20)

hello


----------



## Zimanko1 (2010 November 20)

Sziasztok!

Köszönöm a sok értékes anyagot!


----------



## Zimanko1 (2010 November 20)

Sajna még nem tudom megnézni amit hozzácsatoltatok.


----------



## Zimanko1 (2010 November 20)

De igyekezni fogok.


----------



## Zimanko1 (2010 November 20)

Sziasztok!

Nagyon-nagyon jó ez az oldal is. Figyelem hátha karácsonykor új recept szerinti étel lesz az asztalon.


----------



## Cikitsá (2010 November 20)

*Bemutatkozás*

Ildikó vagyok, Magyarországon élek, és természetgyógyászatot tanulok, masszírozok. Barátokat, ismeretségeket keresek Kanadából, aki foglalkozik ezotériával, reikivel, természetgyógyászattal. Várom jelentkezéseteket.

I am Ildikó, I live in Hungary, and I learn natural therapy, I do massage some times. I am looking for friends and acquaintances from Canada, who deals with esoteric, reiki, natural therapy. I am waiting for your candidatures.


----------



## ateszapi (2010 November 20)

Jó reggelt Pestről mindenkinek!


----------



## ateszapi (2010 November 20)

Itt szépen süt a nap!


----------



## ateszapi (2010 November 20)

Ma elmegyünk az állatkertbe.


----------



## ateszapi (2010 November 20)

Már sikerült 12-öt összeszednem.


----------



## ateszapi (2010 November 20)

Mizu?


----------



## ateszapi (2010 November 20)

Lassan összejön a 20.


----------



## ateszapi (2010 November 20)

Már csak 5 van hátra.


----------



## ateszapi (2010 November 20)

Hát így azért sikerül összeszedni.


----------



## ateszapi (2010 November 20)

Megyek pelust cserélni a kisebbik fiamnál.


----------



## ateszapi (2010 November 20)

Sikerült!!!!!


----------



## ateszapi (2010 November 20)

És mindjárt célegyenesben vagyok!


----------



## ateszapi (2010 November 20)

Sikerült a 20-at összeszednem.Szép napot mindenkinek, mia a kis családdal elmegyünk állatkertbe.


----------



## sün balázs (2010 November 20)

*sün balázs jelentett egy üzenetet*

sün balázs bejelentett egy bejegyzést.

A bejelentés oka:


> esernyőm van szép pettyes,
> nem ázom meg már eshet,
> eshet eső, záporeső,
> fejem fölött van az ernyő!


A bejegyzés: Gyermekdalok, versek, mesék, találós kérdések.. I.
A fórum: Gyerekeknek
Megbízott moderátorok: csipkebogyo

Közzétette: Targenor
Eredeti tartalom:


> Mivel a hozzászólások száma magas, már képtelenség eligazodni közöttük - a témát lezárom.
> Egyúttal helyette Gyerekeknek - gyermekdalok, versek, mesék ‎II. néven Csipkebogyó (a topik háziasszonya) újat nyitott.
> Kellemes szórakozást.


----------



## sün balázs (2010 November 20)

*Jelentett elem*

sün balázs is bejelentette ezt az elemet.

A bejelentés oka:


> esernyőm van szép pettyes,
> nem ázom meg már eshet,
> eshet eső, záporeső,
> fejem fölött van az ernyő!


----------



## Randolf11 (2010 November 20)

Jelen


----------



## Zimanko1 (2010 November 20)

Nagyon finom receptek vannak itt.


----------



## Kimikosan (2010 November 20)

hali


----------



## Kimikosan (2010 November 20)

Köszi a feltöltést


----------



## Zimanko1 (2010 November 20)

Köszi a sok fantasztikus receptet, lehet belőle válogatni.


----------



## Kimikosan (2010 November 20)

Mindenhol kerestem már Az alkirályok c. filmet


----------



## Kimikosan (2010 November 20)

*__*


----------



## Kimikosan (2010 November 20)

Köszi a feltöltésdt


----------



## Kimikosan (2010 November 20)

Mindenhol keresetem az Alkirályok c. filmet


----------



## Kimikosan (2010 November 20)

Kösziiii~~


----------



## Kimikosan (2010 November 20)

:3


----------



## lynx00 (2010 November 20)

1


----------



## lynx00 (2010 November 20)

hello


----------



## lynx00 (2010 November 20)

mizu


----------



## lynx00 (2010 November 20)

üdv


----------



## lynx00 (2010 November 20)

hajrá


----------



## lynx00 (2010 November 20)

2


----------



## lynx00 (2010 November 20)

3


----------



## lynx00 (2010 November 20)

haladok


----------



## lynx00 (2010 November 20)




----------



## lynx00 (2010 November 20)

_juhu_


----------



## lynx00 (2010 November 20)

ez igen


----------



## lynx00 (2010 November 20)

i900


----------



## lynx00 (2010 November 20)

gfh


----------



## lynx00 (2010 November 20)

ghf


----------



## lynx00 (2010 November 20)

ezaz


----------



## lynx00 (2010 November 20)

alakul


----------



## lynx00 (2010 November 20)

alé


----------



## lynx00 (2010 November 20)

olé


----------



## lynx00 (2010 November 20)

n


----------



## Zimanko1 (2010 November 20)

Nagyon jó itt is a választék


----------



## lynx00 (2010 November 20)

itt a huszadik jupeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## lynx00 (2010 November 20)

bhsdf


----------



## Zimanko1 (2010 November 20)

Sziasztok!
Nagyon szeretnék letölteni, de még nem tudok.


----------



## Zimanko1 (2010 November 20)

Persze összeszedem én is amim van és feltöltöm majd.


----------



## Zimanko1 (2010 November 20)

Kóbor Angyal: alig várom, hogy hozzájussak a feltöltésedhez.


----------



## balancewhite (2010 November 20)

*Kedves Mindenki!*

Sziasztok!
Az előbb regisztráltam a canadahun.comra és nagyon örülök, hogy a canadahun.com tagja lehetek! 
Mindenkinek szép napot kívánok!

balancewhite


----------



## balancewhite (2010 November 20)

Szia lynx00!


----------



## balancewhite (2010 November 20)

Gratulálok, hogy neked már megvan a 20!


----------



## balancewhite (2010 November 20)

Remélem, hogy nekem is hamar meglesz a 20.


----------



## balancewhite (2010 November 20)

haladok...


----------



## balancewhite (2010 November 20)

már 5 van!


----------



## balancewhite (2010 November 20)

egyre jobban haladok.


----------



## balancewhite (2010 November 20)

Remélem, hogy mindenki nagyon jól érzi magát!


----------



## balancewhite (2010 November 20)

Én igen. Jól érzem magam. Épp ebédelek.


----------



## balancewhite (2010 November 20)

Szeretitek a petrezselyemzöldet? Én szeretem a petrezselyemzöldet. Mindenkinek ajánlom a fogyasztását, bármelyik vércsoportú ember számára +! Tisztít is! És persze lúgosít.


----------



## balancewhite (2010 November 20)

Nemsokára inni fogok egy jó gyógynövényteát.


----------



## balancewhite (2010 November 20)

Nagyon szeretem a növényeket. Mármint nem úgy értem, hogy teát készíteni belőlük... Bár azt is szoktam. De attól függetlenül szeretem a növényeket!


----------



## balancewhite (2010 November 20)

Van itt valaki?


----------



## balancewhite (2010 November 20)

Magyarországon ma lesz az ötös lottó sorsolása.


----------



## balancewhite (2010 November 20)

Szoktam lottózni, ma is lottóztam.


----------



## balancewhite (2010 November 20)

Végeztem az ebéddel.


----------



## balancewhite (2010 November 20)

Most nassolni fogok...


----------



## balancewhite (2010 November 20)

Egy kis kókuszos nasit fogok enni.


----------



## balancewhite (2010 November 20)

De az is lehet, hogy mégsem teát fogok inni, hanem vizet.


----------



## balancewhite (2010 November 20)

A limonádét is szeretem.


----------



## balancewhite (2010 November 20)

Mindenkinek kellemes ebédelést - vagy ébredezést - kívánok!
Szép napot Nektek!


----------



## Zimanko1 (2010 November 20)

Ennek örömére én ma sajtos pogit csináltam


----------



## lotyika (2010 November 20)

:d


----------



## lotyika (2010 November 20)




----------



## lotyika (2010 November 20)




----------



## vilana (2010 November 20)

hahó mindenki!


----------



## vilana (2010 November 20)

19


----------



## vilana (2010 November 20)

18


----------



## vilana (2010 November 20)

17


----------



## vilana (2010 November 20)

16


----------



## vilana (2010 November 20)

15


----------



## vilana (2010 November 20)

14


----------



## vilana (2010 November 20)

13


----------



## vilana (2010 November 20)

12


----------



## lotyika (2010 November 20)




----------



## lotyika (2010 November 20)




----------



## vilana (2010 November 20)

11


----------



## vilana (2010 November 20)

10


----------



## vilana (2010 November 20)

9


----------



## vilana (2010 November 20)

8


----------



## lotyika (2010 November 20)




----------



## vilana (2010 November 20)

7


----------



## vilana (2010 November 20)

6


----------



## lotyika (2010 November 20)




----------



## vilana (2010 November 20)

5


----------



## lotyika (2010 November 20)




----------



## vilana (2010 November 20)

4


----------



## vilana (2010 November 20)

3


----------



## lotyika (2010 November 20)




----------



## vilana (2010 November 20)

2


----------



## vilana (2010 November 20)

szép hétvégét


----------



## lotyika (2010 November 20)




----------



## lotyika (2010 November 20)




----------



## vilana (2010 November 20)




----------



## lotyika (2010 November 20)




----------



## lotyika (2010 November 20)




----------



## lotyika (2010 November 20)




----------



## lotyika (2010 November 20)




----------



## lotyika (2010 November 20)




----------



## lotyika (2010 November 20)




----------



## lotyika (2010 November 20)

juztkjé.l


----------



## lotyika (2010 November 20)

*jiziikuzs*

gcjzfkzzkiri


----------



## athea (2010 November 20)

*-*

üdv mindenkinek!


----------



## athea (2010 November 20)

xy2


----------



## athea (2010 November 20)

dfh


----------



## athea (2010 November 20)

ysdfhsfg


----------



## athea (2010 November 20)

hsxfjx


----------



## athea (2010 November 20)

hkdjfshs


----------



## sunam (2010 November 20)

Még nem sikerült kisomagolnom.


----------



## athea (2010 November 20)

fzulkedz


----------



## sunam (2010 November 20)

Én már nagyon várom a karácsonyt.


----------



## athea (2010 November 20)

fuhaksh


----------



## sunam (2010 November 20)

Nagyon szép!


----------



## sunam (2010 November 20)

Érdekes megoldások...


----------



## athea (2010 November 20)

tf7ft7


----------



## athea (2010 November 20)

akls9


----------



## athea (2010 November 20)

lyskjdgv


----------



## athea (2010 November 20)

rdjjhv


----------



## sunam (2010 November 20)

gfsdg


----------



## sunam (2010 November 20)

asdfdasf


----------



## sunam (2010 November 20)

ssssssssssssssss


----------



## sunam (2010 November 20)

ddddddddddddddddddddddddd


----------



## athea (2010 November 20)

lvhkbjgh


----------



## sunam (2010 November 20)

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## sunam (2010 November 20)

ffffffffffffffffff


----------



## athea (2010 November 20)

vhjhvj


----------



## sunam (2010 November 20)

gggggggggggggg


----------



## athea (2010 November 20)

lzfvll


----------



## sunam (2010 November 20)

fdsfs


----------



## athea (2010 November 20)

gjlcgkhcghkc


----------



## sunam (2010 November 20)

fffffffffffffffff


----------



## athea (2010 November 20)

lhgghl


----------



## sunam (2010 November 20)

ggggggggggggg


----------



## sunam (2010 November 20)

asdf


----------



## sunam (2010 November 20)

sdfgg


----------



## sunam (2010 November 20)

fsdfsd


----------



## sunam (2010 November 20)

ccccccccccccc


----------



## athea (2010 November 20)

smkjtsr


----------



## athea (2010 November 20)

jkyrztyxk


----------



## sunam (2010 November 20)

miafene


----------



## sunam (2010 November 20)

nem enged letölteni


----------



## sunam (2010 November 20)

fsdfsd


----------



## Somoskoi (2010 November 20)

**

Sziasztok!


----------



## Somoskoi (2010 November 20)

Talán eljutok ma 20-ig


----------



## Somoskoi (2010 November 20)

vagy tovább


----------



## Somoskoi (2010 November 20)

*CSALÁDI KÖR*

Este van, este van: ki-ki nyugalomba!
Feketén bólingat az eperfa lombja,


----------



## Somoskoi (2010 November 20)

Zúg az éji bogár, nekimegy a falnak,
Nagyot koppan akkor, azután elhallgat.


----------



## Somoskoi (2010 November 20)

Mintha lába kelne valamennyi rögnek,
Lomha földi békák szanaszét görögnek,


----------



## Somoskoi (2010 November 20)

Csapong a denevér az ereszt sodorván,
Rikoltoz a bagoly csonka, régi tornyán.


----------



## Somoskoi (2010 November 20)

Udvaron fehérlik szőre egy tehénnek:
A gazdasszony épen az imént fejé meg;


----------



## Somoskoi (2010 November 20)

Csendesen kérődzik, igen jámbor fajta,
Pedig éhes borja nagyokat döf rajta.


----------



## Somoskoi (2010 November 20)

Ballag egy cica is - bogarászni restel -
Óvakodva lépked hosszan elnyúlt testtel,


----------



## Somoskoi (2010 November 20)

Meg-megáll, körűlnéz: most kapja, hirtelen
Egy iramodással a pitvarba terem.


----------



## Somoskoi (2010 November 20)

Nyitva áll az ajtó; a tüzelő fénye
Oly hivogatólag süt ki a sövényre.


----------



## Somoskoi (2010 November 20)

Ajtó előtt hasal egy kiszolgált kutya,
Küszöbre a lábát, erre állát nyujtja.


----------



## Somoskoi (2010 November 20)

Benn a háziasszony elszűri a tejet,
Kérő kis fiának enged inni egyet;


----------



## Somoskoi (2010 November 20)

Aztán elvegyűl a gyermektársaságba,
Mint csillagok közé nyájas hold világa.


----------



## Somoskoi (2010 November 20)

Egy eladó lyány a tűzre venyigét rak:
Ő a legnagyobb s szebb... a hajnali csillag.


----------



## Somoskoi (2010 November 20)

Vasalót tüzesít: új ruhája készen,
Csak vasalás híja,... s reggel ünnep lészen.


----------



## Somoskoi (2010 November 20)

Körűl az apróság, vidám mese mellett,
Zörgős héju borsót, vagy babot szemelget,


----------



## Somoskoi (2010 November 20)

A legkisebb fiú kenyeret kér s majszol;
Üszköt csóvál néha: tűzkigyókat rajzol.
Olvas a nagyobbik nem ügyelve másra:
E fiúból _pap lesz,_ akárki meglássa!
Legalább így szokta mondani az apjok,
Noha a fiú nem imádságon kapkod:
Jobban kedveli a verseket, nótákat,
Effélét csinálni maga is próbálgat.


----------



## Somoskoi (2010 November 20)

Pendül a kapa most, letevé a _gazda;_
Csíkos tarisznyáját egy szegre akasztja;
Kutat az apró nép, örülne, ha benne
Madárlátta kenyér-darabocskát lelne.
Rettenve sikolt fel, amelyik belényul:
Jaj! valami ördög... vagy ha nem, hát... kis nyúl!
Lesz öröm: alunni se tudnak az éjjel;
Kinálják erősen káposzta-levéllel.


----------



## Somoskoi (2010 November 20)

A gazda pedig mond egy szives _jó estét,_
Leül, hogy nyugassza eltörődött testét,
Homlokát letörli porlepett ingével:
Mélyre van az szántva az élet-ekével.
De amint körülnéz a víg csemetéken,
Sötét arcredői elsimulnak szépen;
Gondüző pipáját a tűzbe meríti;
Nyájas szavu nője mosolyra deríti.


----------



## Somoskoi (2010 November 20)

Nem késik azonban a jó háziasszony,
Illő, hogy urának ennivalót hozzon,
Kiteszi középre a nagy _asztalszéket,_
Arra tálalja fel az egyszerü étket.
Maga evett ő már, a gyerek sem éhes,
De a férj unszolja: „Gyer közelebb, édes!”
Jobb izű a falat, ha mindnyájan esznek, -
Egy-egy szárnyat, combot nyujt a kicsinyeknek.


----------



## Somoskoi (2010 November 20)

De vajon ki zörget? „Nézz ki, fiam Sára:
Valami szegény kér helyet éjtszakára:
Mért ne fogadnók be, ha tanyája nincsen,
Mennyit szenved úgy is, sok bezárt kilincsen!”
Visszajő a lyánka, az utast behíván.
Béna harcfi lép be, _sok jó estét_ kíván:
„Isten áldja meg a kendtek ételét is,
(Így végezi a szót), meg az _emberét_ is.”


----------



## Somoskoi (2010 November 20)

Köszöni a gazda: „Része legyen benne:
Tölts a tálba anyjok, ha elég nem lenne.”
Akkor híja szépen, hogy üljön közelébb -
Rá is áll az könnyen, bár szabódik elébb.
Éhöket a nagy tál kívánatos ízzel,
Szomjukat a korsó csillapítja vízzel;
Szavuk sem igen van azalatt, míg esznek,
Természete már ez magyar embereknek.
De mikor aztán a vacsorának vége,
Nem nehéz helyen áll a koldus beszéde;
Megered lassanként s valamint a patak,
Mennél messzebbre foly, annál inkább dagad.
(1)Beszél a szabadság véres napjairul,
S keble áttüzesül és arca felpirul,
Beszél azokról is - szemei könnyben úsznak -
Kikkel más hazába bujdosott... koldusnak.
Elbeszéli vágyát hona szent földére,
Hosszu terhes útját amíg hazaére.
(2)Az idősb fiú is leteszi a könyvet,
Figyelmes arcával elébb-elébb görnyed;
És mihelyt a koldús megáll a beszédben:
„Meséljen még egyet” - rimánkodik szépen.
„Nem mese az gyermek,” - így feddi az apja,
Rátekint a vándor és tovább folytatja:
Néma kegyelettel függenek a szaván
Mind az egész háznép, de kivált a _leány:_
Ez, mikor nem hallják, és mikor nem látják,
Pirulva kérdezi tőle... _testvérbátyját:_
_Három_ éve múlik, hogy utána kérdez,
Még egy esztendőt vár, nem megy addig férjhez.
Este van, este van... a tűz sem világit,
Kezdi hunyorgatni hamvas szempilláit;
A gyermek is álmos, - egy már alszik épen,
Félrebillent fejjel, az anyja ölében.
Gyéren szól a vendég s rá nagyokat gondol;
Közbe-közbe csupán a macska dorombol.
Majd a földre hintik a zizegő szalmát...
S átveszi egy tücsök csendes birodalmát.
(1851. ápr. 10.)


----------



## Kicsi Cicus (2010 November 20)

sziasztok


----------



## noys69 (2010 November 20)

SZIASZTOK

Üdv mindenkinek.


----------



## Kicsi Cicus (2010 November 20)




----------



## noys69 (2010 November 20)

Már ezer éve regiztem, gondoltam mostmár legyen meg az az első 20 hozzászólás.


----------



## noys69 (2010 November 20)

Mert így semmihez sincs még jogosultságom .


----------



## Kicsi Cicus (2010 November 20)

én is így vagyok vele...már illő lenne h' meglegyen a 20 hozzászólás


----------



## Kicsi Cicus (2010 November 20)

nekem bejönn ez az oldal


----------



## noys69 (2010 November 20)

Sokszor, ha valamit keresek, a CANADAHUN-on találom meg...


----------



## Kicsi Cicus (2010 November 20)

sok hasznos dolog van fent


----------



## noys69 (2010 November 20)

Dehát eddig rejtve maradtak a linkek...


----------



## Kicsi Cicus (2010 November 20)

ajánlni fogom másoknak is


----------



## noys69 (2010 November 20)

Igaz Cicus ?


----------



## Kicsi Cicus (2010 November 20)

múltkor angolhoz is tudtam volna használni


----------



## noys69 (2010 November 20)

Ez viszont mától megváltózik...


----------



## Kicsi Cicus (2010 November 20)

így van noys69


----------



## noys69 (2010 November 20)

Legalábbis remélem


----------



## Kicsi Cicus (2010 November 20)

nincs megállás


----------



## Kicsi Cicus (2010 November 20)

jöhet minden ami hasznos


----------



## noys69 (2010 November 20)

Mert most is azt dobta ki a google...


----------



## Kicsi Cicus (2010 November 20)

meg ami még kell....


----------



## Kicsi Cicus (2010 November 20)

:d


----------



## Kicsi Cicus (2010 November 20)

sok jó cucc van fent


----------



## noys69 (2010 November 20)

Hogy: Márkus László - Tittine itt megtalálható...


----------



## noys69 (2010 November 20)

Nekem most nagyon kéne...


----------



## noys69 (2010 November 20)

Mert gyerekkoromban is imádtam ezt a dalt...


----------



## Kicsi Cicus (2010 November 20)

nekem is van egykét dolog amit csak innen tudnék beszerezni


----------



## Kicsi Cicus (2010 November 20)

főleg angol...


----------



## Kicsi Cicus (2010 November 20)

de türelem angolt terem


----------



## noys69 (2010 November 20)

A sok mai feldolgozás és mix ellenére a -számomra - eredeti Magyar dalt, sehol máshol nem találom...


----------



## Kicsi Cicus (2010 November 20)

vagy a hozzászólások inkább...


----------



## noys69 (2010 November 20)

Cica TE MIBE FUTOTTÁL BELE AMI MA KELL ENNYIRE?


----------



## Kicsi Cicus (2010 November 20)

az nemjóó...


----------



## Kicsi Cicus (2010 November 20)

semmiben csak gondoltam van időm mért ne legyen meg ma a 20 hozzászólás...


----------



## noys69 (2010 November 20)

A nemjóját


----------



## Kicsi Cicus (2010 November 20)

már rég regiztem illő lesz végre...


----------



## noys69 (2010 November 20)

Több mint egy éve regiztem...?


----------



## Kicsi Cicus (2010 November 20)

meg hát így beszélhetem veled xD


----------



## remese (2010 November 20)

Üdv!


----------



## Kicsi Cicus (2010 November 20)

nem is örülsz?


----------



## noys69 (2010 November 20)

Jaaaaa az te voltál én még csak idén


----------



## remese (2010 November 20)

1


----------



## remese (2010 November 20)

2


----------



## Kicsi Cicus (2010 November 20)

igen én 1 év regeltem


----------



## remese (2010 November 20)

3


----------



## noys69 (2010 November 20)

Hogyne örülnék..?
A sors keze így összeírt minket ma


----------



## remese (2010 November 20)

4


----------



## noys69 (2010 November 20)

Hogyne örülnék..?
A sors keze így összeírt minket ma


----------



## Modyke (2010 November 20)

halo, 20


----------



## Kicsi Cicus (2010 November 20)

nah látod ....


----------



## remese (2010 November 20)

5


----------



## noys69 (2010 November 20)

És most kéz a kézben elértük hogy magunkévá tehessük azt amire annyira vágyunk lassan egy éve.....


----------



## Kicsi Cicus (2010 November 20)

nah nekem megvan a 20 sőtt... sok sikert és további szép napot...


----------



## remese (2010 November 20)

6


----------



## Modyke (2010 November 20)

hello, 19


----------



## Kicsi Cicus (2010 November 20)

igen látom teis elérted grat


----------



## remese (2010 November 20)

7


----------



## remese (2010 November 20)

8


----------



## Modyke (2010 November 20)

....18


----------



## remese (2010 November 20)

9


----------



## Modyke (2010 November 20)

...17


----------



## remese (2010 November 20)

10


----------



## remese (2010 November 20)

A


----------



## remese (2010 November 20)

B


----------



## remese (2010 November 20)

C


----------



## Modyke (2010 November 20)

én a kezdetek kezdetén 18


----------



## remese (2010 November 20)

D


----------



## remese (2010 November 20)

E


----------



## remese (2010 November 20)

F


----------



## remese (2010 November 20)

G


----------



## noys69 (2010 November 20)

Jelen


----------



## remese (2010 November 20)

Ennyi!


----------



## gümci (2010 November 20)

sziasztok


----------



## Modyke (2010 November 20)

valamennyi....


----------



## Modyke (2010 November 20)

j


----------



## Modyke (2010 November 20)

+


----------



## Modyke (2010 November 20)

meg


----------



## szfh (2010 November 20)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


 
Szia!
Még sohasem írtam ide a fórumra, de már több éve tag vagyok!kiss


----------



## szfh (2010 November 20)

Azt sem tudom, hogy ez itt pl. mi lehet?!!


----------



## Modyke (2010 November 20)

és


----------



## Modyke (2010 November 20)

jó


----------



## Modyke (2010 November 20)

ma


----------



## szfh (2010 November 20)

Jól elvagyok itt magamban, miközben az unokahúgom Princ Ruperton, januárra várja az első gyermekét/


----------



## rotheri (2010 November 20)

*Szia*



Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


 
szia!


----------



## noys69 (2010 November 20)

Elértem, mégse enged... Akkor innen ketyeg az a bizonyos 2 nap még?


----------



## Modyke (2010 November 20)

mégis


----------



## Modyke (2010 November 20)

szép


----------



## rotheri (2010 November 20)

szia!


----------



## Modyke (2010 November 20)

ha


----------



## rotheri (2010 November 20)

remélem


----------



## rotheri (2010 November 20)

hamarosan


----------



## Modyke (2010 November 20)

5


----------



## Modyke (2010 November 20)

4


----------



## rotheri (2010 November 20)

20 üzi kell


----------



## Modyke (2010 November 20)

3


----------



## rotheri (2010 November 20)

üdvözlök mindenkit


----------



## Modyke (2010 November 20)

2


----------



## rotheri (2010 November 20)

66


----------



## Tyuttyer (2010 November 20)

*Én is itt vagyok*

SZiasztok


----------



## Modyke (2010 November 20)

1


----------



## rotheri (2010 November 20)

ha-ha


----------



## szfh (2010 November 20)

Melitta írta:


> 7, sziasztokkiss


Mi jár a fejemben?


----------



## Modyke (2010 November 20)

Sikerült.


----------



## rotheri (2010 November 20)

18-19


----------



## Tyuttyer (2010 November 20)

még 19 kell


----------



## szfh (2010 November 20)

Megmondom: Miért ilyen lassú ma a net?


----------



## vicski (2010 November 20)

1


melitta írta:


> aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


----------



## rotheri (2010 November 20)

zalán


----------



## vicski (2010 November 20)

1


----------



## rotheri (2010 November 20)

na miért?


----------



## szfh (2010 November 20)

Modyke írta:


> Sikerült.


 Szerencsés vagy!!


----------



## rotheri (2010 November 20)

lassú


----------



## Tyuttyer (2010 November 20)

gratula


----------



## vicski (2010 November 20)

2


----------



## rotheri (2010 November 20)

már csak8


----------



## vicski (2010 November 20)

3


----------



## szfh (2010 November 20)

rotheri írta:


> na miért?


 Miért ne?!


----------



## vicski (2010 November 20)

12


----------



## rotheri (2010 November 20)

14


----------



## vicski (2010 November 20)

13


----------



## szfh (2010 November 20)

Ha neked is a "huszasra" fáj a fogad, beszélgessünk, csak meglesz...!?


----------



## rotheri (2010 November 20)

felmosó


----------



## vicski (2010 November 20)

14


----------



## Tyuttyer (2010 November 20)

234


----------



## szfh (2010 November 20)

vicski írta:


> 12


Nekem 8!!!


----------



## rotheri (2010 November 20)

fejlesztő ugyancsak??


----------



## vicski (2010 November 20)

15


----------



## rotheri (2010 November 20)

jó ez az oldal


----------



## szfh (2010 November 20)

vicski írta:


> 14


9 de ez ugye, nem a lottószámok helye?


----------



## vicski (2010 November 20)

16


----------



## rotheri (2010 November 20)

kicsi


----------



## vicski (2010 November 20)

17, már kezdem unni


----------



## rotheri (2010 November 20)

17


----------



## szfh (2010 November 20)

Visszaszámlálás indul!


----------



## rotheri (2010 November 20)

nálam is


----------



## vicski (2010 November 20)

18 de nagyon


----------



## rotheri (2010 November 20)

talán az utolsó!!!??


----------



## szfh (2010 November 20)

vicski írta:


> 17, már kezdem unni


Neked már csak 3, de nekem??!


----------



## rotheri (2010 November 20)

Yes!!


----------



## vicski (2010 November 20)

19


----------



## rotheri (2010 November 20)

viszlát!


----------



## vicski (2010 November 20)

20 elég lesz már?


----------



## vicski (2010 November 20)

remélem


----------



## vicski (2010 November 20)

Sziasztok!


----------



## szfh (2010 November 20)

13. - ekkor született a fiam!


----------



## Tyuttyer (2010 November 20)

56678


----------



## szfh (2010 November 20)

szfh írta:


> 13. - ekkor született a fiam!


Hamarosan már 17 éves lesz!


----------



## Tyuttyer (2010 November 20)

még 15. pedig csak könyvet akarok letölteni


----------



## szfh (2010 November 20)

15


----------



## szfh (2010 November 20)

Tyuttyer írta:


> még 15. pedig csak könyvet akarok letölteni


 Nekem is és én is! Mit olvasnál?


----------



## szfh (2010 November 20)

Én Anna Godbersen-t


----------



## szfh (2010 November 20)

hamarosan...!


----------



## Tyuttyer (2010 November 20)

14


----------



## szfh (2010 November 20)

19


----------



## szfh (2010 November 20)

Végre!!


----------



## szfh (2010 November 20)

Tyuttyer írta:


> 14


 Szia! Végeztem!


----------



## Tyuttyer (2010 November 20)

szfh írta:


> Nekem is és én is! Mit olvasnál?



Weinberg Robert A vörös halál karneválja 1-2-3


----------



## Tyuttyer (2010 November 20)

Tyuttyer írta:


> Weinberg Robert A vörös halál karneválja 1-2-3



ezt kihagytam..

És te mit?


----------



## karimo20000 (2010 November 20)

*Hello*

Hello Mindenkinek


----------



## karimo20000 (2010 November 20)

hello


----------



## Tyuttyer (2010 November 20)

karimo20000 írta:


> Hello Mindenkinek



hello


----------



## karimo20000 (2010 November 20)

uisdfjkgdfh


----------



## karimo20000 (2010 November 20)

Mekkora szar ez hogy csak ugy lehet tölteni ha van 20 hozzászólásod  Fos az egész xD


----------



## karimo20000 (2010 November 20)

heeeeeeeeeej


----------



## Modyke (2010 November 20)

+1


----------



## karimo20000 (2010 November 20)

hóóóóóóó


----------



## karimo20000 (2010 November 20)

ááááááááááááááááá


----------



## karimo20000 (2010 November 20)

bbbbbbbbbb


----------



## karimo20000 (2010 November 20)

vvvvvvvvvvv


----------



## karimo20000 (2010 November 20)

dgofgdf


----------



## karimo20000 (2010 November 20)

gffdg


----------



## karimo20000 (2010 November 20)

gfgfhhhzj


----------



## karimo20000 (2010 November 20)

jkjkklkliuui


----------



## karimo20000 (2010 November 20)

uiuzzuzu


----------



## karimo20000 (2010 November 20)

werewrwewqewqqwweq


----------



## karimo20000 (2010 November 20)

ztzzuzuzu


----------



## karimo20000 (2010 November 20)

tzzrtrtrtrt


----------



## karimo20000 (2010 November 20)

nnnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## karimo20000 (2010 November 20)

iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## karimo20000 (2010 November 20)

lllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## Senders (2010 November 20)

üdv Sopronból!


----------



## sün balázs (2010 November 20)

*Jelentett elem*

sün balázs is bejelentette ezt az elemet.

A bejelentés oka:


> ecc, pecc, kimehetsz, holnapután bejöhetsz, cérnára, cinegére, ugorj cica az egérre, fuss!


----------



## Izabella93 (2010 November 20)

Nem-e tudná valaki Pálinkát tölts a pohárba c. karaoke dalt feltenni?(csocsesz)mp3-ba?


----------



## Tyuttyer (2010 November 20)

karimo20000 írta:


> Mekkora szar ez hogy csak ugy lehet tölteni ha van 20 hozzászólásod  Fos az egész xD



naaa


----------



## Tyuttyer (2010 November 20)

Senders írta:


> üdv Sopronból!



Üdv!


----------



## Tyuttyer (2010 November 20)

karimo20000 írta:


> lllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll



ne felejtsd el a 48 órás időkorlátot!


----------



## vajczi (2010 November 20)

szia


----------



## Tyuttyer (2010 November 20)

vajczi írta:


> szia



hello


----------



## Izabella93 (2010 November 20)

szupi!


----------



## Rééépa (2010 November 20)

Egyet értek


----------



## Izabella93 (2010 November 20)

ez isszuper!


----------



## Izabella93 (2010 November 20)

Ha beenged, én szivesen elküldöm a Delta indulót.


----------



## Tyuttyer (2010 November 20)

15


----------



## Izabella93 (2010 November 20)

Már rég kerestem. Köszi!


----------



## Izabella93 (2010 November 20)

Nem jó,szuper. köszi!


----------



## juillet (2010 November 20)

sunam írta:


> Még nem sikerült kisomagolnom.



Ezt most kinek írtad? Nekem? Mert ha igen, akkor segítek...


----------



## Tyuttyer (2010 November 20)

Rééépa írta:


> Egyet értek



asszeménis


----------



## Izabella93 (2010 November 20)

Igenis jóóóók!


----------



## Tyuttyer (2010 November 20)

..,


----------



## Izabella93 (2010 November 20)

kiss


----------



## Izabella93 (2010 November 20)

wt2151 írta:


> bodnarildiko1 És az utolsó (sajnos ennyi)


 Nagyon jo


----------



## Izabella93 (2010 November 20)

Már rég kerestem.köszi!


----------



## Izabella93 (2010 November 20)

jó dalok!!!!


----------



## Tyuttyer (2010 November 20)




----------



## Tyuttyer (2010 November 20)

már csak 2 nap !


----------



## Nick03 (2010 November 20)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Nick03 (2010 November 20)

Hogyan tudok smile-kat beszúrni???


----------



## riariahungaria (2010 November 20)

*Helló Mindenki!*


----------



## riariahungaria (2010 November 20)

*De milyen jó*

Még 18!


----------



## riariahungaria (2010 November 20)

*nem adom fel*

17....


----------



## Sutrab (2010 November 20)

1


----------



## Sutrab (2010 November 20)

2


----------



## Sutrab (2010 November 20)

3


----------



## Sutrab (2010 November 20)

4


----------



## Sutrab (2010 November 20)

5


----------



## Sutrab (2010 November 20)

6


----------



## Sutrab (2010 November 20)

7


----------



## Sutrab (2010 November 20)

8


----------



## wolf175 (2010 November 20)

1


----------



## Zimanko1 (2010 November 20)

Finom étel, finom bor. Jön a karácsony!!!!


----------



## wolf175 (2010 November 20)

2


----------



## wolf175 (2010 November 20)

2


----------



## wolf175 (2010 November 20)

3


----------



## Zimanko1 (2010 November 20)

Sajnos a Relaxa Villám angol hanganyag nem elérhető. sha valaki tudja tegye fel.
Köszi


----------



## wolf175 (2010 November 20)

4


----------



## wolf175 (2010 November 20)

5


----------



## wolf175 (2010 November 20)

6


----------



## Zimanko1 (2010 November 20)

Köszönöm


----------



## wolf175 (2010 November 20)

7


----------



## wolf175 (2010 November 20)

8


----------



## wolf175 (2010 November 20)

9


----------



## Sutrab (2010 November 20)

9


----------



## Sutrab (2010 November 20)

10


----------



## Sutrab (2010 November 20)

11


----------



## Sutrab (2010 November 20)

12


----------



## Sutrab (2010 November 20)

13


----------



## Sutrab (2010 November 20)

14


----------



## Sutrab (2010 November 20)

15


----------



## Sutrab (2010 November 20)

16


----------



## Sutrab (2010 November 20)

17


----------



## Sutrab (2010 November 20)

18


----------



## Sutrab (2010 November 20)

19


----------



## Sutrab (2010 November 20)

20


----------



## wolf175 (2010 November 20)

10


----------



## Nick03 (2010 November 20)

és megvan a 20.


----------



## Sutrab (2010 November 20)

ekkora hülyeséget...


----------



## wolf175 (2010 November 20)

12


----------



## wolf175 (2010 November 20)

13


----------



## wolf175 (2010 November 20)

14


----------



## wolf175 (2010 November 20)

15


----------



## Szje (2010 November 20)

Köszöntök mindenkit!


----------



## Szje (2010 November 20)

Köszönöm a segítséget!


----------



## Paraatesz (2010 November 20)

*esetleges megoldás*

Szerintem az alábbi "képlet" jó lehet...

Én csináltam már egy közel 1 órás mulatós mixet. A midit át kell forgatni mp3-ba, ez után már bármelyik mixprogi (nekem pölö a Virtual Dj) megoldja a problémát !!! 

üdv :!:



ikrekapja írta:


> Szerintetek hogyan lehetne egy szuper kb 1 órás online 3+2 menetet össze állítani, hogy stimmeljenek a dalok közt az átmenetek, és mind víg dal legyen, jó mozgatós ?
> 
> Vannak lakodalmas meg mulatós mix-ek, de azok nem olyan jól szólnak.
> Pl. a Kocsis Jani féle hangszínek ritka jók még midiben is.
> ...


----------



## ildikoka71 (2010 November 20)

3
puszi


----------



## ildikoka71 (2010 November 20)

3
puszi


----------



## Cini8 (2010 November 20)

itt vagyok, kösz


----------



## adli79 (2010 November 20)

ééééés 1


----------



## adli79 (2010 November 20)

ééééés 2


----------



## adli79 (2010 November 20)

ééééés 4


----------



## adli79 (2010 November 20)

upsz a 3


----------



## adli79 (2010 November 20)

rögtön 5


----------



## adli79 (2010 November 20)

és már 6


----------



## adli79 (2010 November 20)

7


----------



## Nau (2010 November 20)

Sziasztok


----------



## Nau (2010 November 20)




----------



## Nau (2010 November 20)




----------



## Kelemenn (2010 November 20)

üdv!


----------



## Kelemenn (2010 November 20)

Jóestét mindenki!


----------



## denisf (2010 November 20)

Hello!


----------



## Kelemenn (2010 November 20)

denisf írta:


> Hello!


helló!


----------



## valii (2010 November 20)

Sziasztok!
Teljesen kedő vagyok.


----------



## valii (2010 November 20)

Helyesen kezdő. Néhány dolgot már füzögettem a lányomnak és ajándékba.


----------



## kosa_l (2010 November 20)

sziasztok


----------



## kosa_l (2010 November 20)

vagyok


----------



## kosa_l (2010 November 20)

még mindig


----------



## kosa_l (2010 November 20)

ismét


----------



## kosa_l (2010 November 20)

újra


----------



## kosa_l (2010 November 20)

smét


----------



## kosa_l (2010 November 20)

vagyok


----------



## kosa_l (2010 November 20)

leszek


----------



## kosa_l (2010 November 20)

s voltam


----------



## kosa_l (2010 November 20)

olvasok


----------



## kosa_l (2010 November 20)

s nem írok


----------



## kosa_l (2010 November 20)

várok


----------



## kosa_l (2010 November 20)

türelmesen


----------



## kosa_l (2010 November 20)

még


----------



## kosa_l (2010 November 20)

de meddig


----------



## kosa_l (2010 November 20)

már nem sokáig


----------



## kosa_l (2010 November 20)

remélem


----------



## kosa_l (2010 November 20)

bízom


----------



## kosa_l (2010 November 20)

jól el vagyok itten


----------



## kosa_l (2010 November 20)

tán vége is


----------



## kosa_l (2010 November 20)

nem elég nekije ez a húsz


----------



## tadelesh (2010 November 20)

*Köszönöm 1*


----------



## tadelesh (2010 November 20)

*Köszönöm 2
*


----------



## tadelesh (2010 November 20)

*Köszönöm 3
*


----------



## tadelesh (2010 November 20)

*Köszönöm 4
*


----------



## tadelesh (2010 November 20)

*Köszönöm 5
*


----------



## Ryel (2010 November 21)

Jajjj szeretnék 20 hozzászólást!


----------



## Ryel (2010 November 21)

Mert marha jó topicok vannak!


----------



## Ryel (2010 November 21)

...és szeretnék érvényesülni!


----------



## Ryel (2010 November 21)

Hogy tudjak könyveket olvasni!!!!!!


----------



## Ryel (2010 November 21)

Nagyon jó kis oldal! Majd én is tevékenyen szeretnék feltöltögetni!!!!


----------



## Ryel (2010 November 21)

Mondjuk erre még rá kell jönnöm, hogyan is kell! :S


----------



## Ryel (2010 November 21)

Valaki majd elmagyarázhatnáááááááá!


----------



## Ryel (2010 November 21)

Köszönöm addig is a lehetőséget!


----------



## Ryel (2010 November 21)

Most már csak mosolyogni fogok!


----------



## Ryel (2010 November 21)

Jahhh de elötte.... Elköszönök!


----------



## Ryel (2010 November 21)

Pápá!  Sziasztok!


----------



## Ryel (2010 November 21)

:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d


----------



## Ryel (2010 November 21)

:d


----------



## Ryel (2010 November 21)




----------



## Ryel (2010 November 21)




----------



## Ryel (2010 November 21)




----------



## Ryel (2010 November 21)




----------



## Ryel (2010 November 21)




----------



## wolf175 (2010 November 21)

1


----------



## wolf175 (2010 November 21)

2


----------



## wolf175 (2010 November 21)

3


----------



## wolf175 (2010 November 21)

4


----------



## wolf175 (2010 November 21)

5


----------



## trefa (2010 November 21)

jelen


----------



## wanda2 (2010 November 21)

Bocsi


----------



## wanda2 (2010 November 21)

Bocsika


----------



## wanda2 (2010 November 21)

Bocsesz


----------



## wanda2 (2010 November 21)

Pardon


----------



## wanda2 (2010 November 21)

Sorry!


----------



## wanda2 (2010 November 21)

Elnézést!


----------



## wanda2 (2010 November 21)

Ne haragudj!


----------



## wanda2 (2010 November 21)

Bocsáss meg!


----------



## wanda2 (2010 November 21)

Ne hari!


----------



## wanda2 (2010 November 21)

Na megbocsátasz? =)


----------



## petinho89 (2010 November 21)

sziasztok


----------



## petinho89 (2010 November 21)

mi ujsag van veletek?


----------



## petinho89 (2010 November 21)

ki tudja megmondani hany uzenetet kell meg irjak hogy tudjak letolteni?


----------



## petinho89 (2010 November 21)

22


----------



## petinho89 (2010 November 21)

23


----------



## petinho89 (2010 November 21)

24


----------



## petinho89 (2010 November 21)

25


----------



## petinho89 (2010 November 21)

26


----------



## petinho89 (2010 November 21)

27


----------



## petinho89 (2010 November 21)

28


----------



## petinho89 (2010 November 21)

29


----------



## petinho89 (2010 November 21)

30


----------



## petinho89 (2010 November 21)

31


----------



## petinho89 (2010 November 21)

32


----------



## petinho89 (2010 November 21)

33


----------



## petinho89 (2010 November 21)

34


----------



## petinho89 (2010 November 21)

35


----------



## petinho89 (2010 November 21)

36


----------



## petinho89 (2010 November 21)

37


----------



## petinho89 (2010 November 21)

38


----------



## petinho89 (2010 November 21)

39


----------



## petinho89 (2010 November 21)

40


----------



## petinho89 (2010 November 21)

41 8 masodperc


----------



## petinho89 (2010 November 21)

naaaaa? most mar letolthetek ?


----------



## Izabella93 (2010 November 21)

*kérés*

valaki segítene hogy kell összegyüjteni a 20 hozzászólást?


----------



## Izabella93 (2010 November 21)

Mi egy megyében élünk.


----------



## phlox (2010 November 21)

Az ember végül homokos,


----------



## phlox (2010 November 21)

szomorú, vizes síkra ér,


----------



## phlox (2010 November 21)

szétnéz merengve és okos


----------



## phlox (2010 November 21)

fejével biccent, nem remél.


----------



## phlox (2010 November 21)

Én is így próbálok csalás


----------



## phlox (2010 November 21)

nélkül szétnézni könnyedén.


----------



## phlox (2010 November 21)

Ezüstös fejszesuhanás


----------



## phlox (2010 November 21)

játszik a nyárfa levelén.


----------



## phlox (2010 November 21)

A semmi ágán ül szivem,


----------



## phlox (2010 November 21)

kis teste hangtalan vacog,


----------



## phlox (2010 November 21)

köréje gyűlnek szeliden


----------



## phlox (2010 November 21)

s nézik, nézik a csillagok.


----------



## phlox (2010 November 21)

Egyre várlak. Harmatos a gyep,


----------



## phlox (2010 November 21)

Nagy fák is várnak büszke terebéllyel.


----------



## phlox (2010 November 21)

Rideg vagyok és reszketeg is néha,


----------



## phlox (2010 November 21)

Egyedül olyan borzongós az éjjel.


----------



## phlox (2010 November 21)

Ha jönnél, elsimulna köröttünk a rét


----------



## phlox (2010 November 21)

És csend volna. Nagy csend.
De hallanánk titkos éjjeli zenét,


----------



## phlox (2010 November 21)

A szívünk muzsikálna ajkainkon
És beolvadnánk lassan, pirosan,


----------



## phlox (2010 November 21)

Illatos oltáron égve
A végtelenségbe.


----------



## Izabella93 (2010 November 21)

l.kata írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Magyar karaoke-mixeket keresek házibulira.Slágereket szeretnék,nem mulatós zenét.
> köszönöm!


szia!Nagy a választék,uj regis vagyok,ha tehetem felteszek néhányat.


----------



## Cicoszen (2010 November 21)

Sziasztok, udv itthonrol.


----------



## Cicoszen (2010 November 21)

Ez a husz hozzaszolas remiszto. Kosz.


----------



## Cicoszen (2010 November 21)

Egy


----------



## Cicoszen (2010 November 21)

Ketto


----------



## Cicoszen (2010 November 21)

Harom


----------



## Cicoszen (2010 November 21)

Negy


----------



## Cicoszen (2010 November 21)

Most is valamit kimkell talaljak


----------



## Cicoszen (2010 November 21)

Csok a csaladnak iRok egy hosszab szoveget hogy az a franya


----------



## Cicoszen (2010 November 21)

U


----------



## Cicoszen (2010 November 21)

Hello


----------



## Cicoszen (2010 November 21)

Hol volt hol nem volt volteggyszer


----------



## Cicoszen (2010 November 21)

Egyszer egy gy


----------



## Cicoszen (2010 November 21)

Nem is tudom miert kinlodom itt


----------



## Cicoszen (2010 November 21)

A tizenharom jo szam


----------



## Cicoszen (2010 November 21)

En is jo szam vagyok...


----------



## Cicoszen (2010 November 21)

En is jo szamm vagzok


----------



## Cicoszen (2010 November 21)

Meg egy par uzi


----------



## Cicoszen (2010 November 21)

Meg ketto


----------



## Cicoszen (2010 November 21)

Meg eg


----------



## Cicoszen (2010 November 21)

Jo, kesz


----------



## Izabella93 (2010 November 21)

taxi80 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Korg pa500ra keresek "régi"fajta csárdás stílust.(nem az a megszokott mulatósra gondolok,hanem amit anno élőben szoktak játszani a zenészek régen..)Előre is köszi!!


Szia!Ezzel a hangszerrel olyan stílust készitesz amilyet csak akarsz.Hidd el én a pa-60al is megcsinálom.


----------



## Izabella93 (2010 November 21)

septimferi írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Nyugdíjas bulira készülök,ha valakinek van 1-2 tippje szivesen fogadom,és persze számokat is(midi)
> Köszi mindenkinek!


Helo! Nem árt az óvatosság.elöször mérd fel az igényeket aztán ahhoz igazodj!


----------



## tipesz (2010 November 21)

oops


----------



## Izabella93 (2010 November 21)

volac írta:


> Kellene Nótár Mary Rumcsaka, és a Numa numa.
> Köszi


Helo! Uj regis vagyok,amint tehetem felrakom!


----------



## Izabella93 (2010 November 21)

muki87 írta:


> udv!van valakinek esetleg varadi roma cafe mp3 alap? köszönettel!


Helo!Van egy pár,ha feltudom rakni ,felteszem.


----------



## Izabella93 (2010 November 21)

frici70 írta:


> Szerintem a mercy-t nehéz megszerezni!Ha tudsz játszani játsz fel magadnak!!!


Nem nehéz,van már egy pár belőle.


----------



## Hörmi (2010 November 21)

Köszike


----------



## Hörmi (2010 November 21)

Sajnos elég sok szakszót nem értek, de a törvényességet igen, amit betartok.


----------



## Hörmi (2010 November 21)

Ma szeretnék belépni, remélem lehetséges.


----------



## subbass20 (2010 November 21)

en is be koszonok


----------



## subbass20 (2010 November 21)

es ujra


----------



## Hörmi (2010 November 21)

19 szia


----------



## Hörmi (2010 November 21)

Üdvözlet mindenkinek!


----------



## Hörmi (2010 November 21)

Hol kell írni a 20 üzenetet?
A gyors hozzászólásoknál?


----------



## vajczi (2010 November 21)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


----------



## vajczi (2010 November 21)

Szia


----------



## vajczi (2010 November 21)

:55::55::55:


vajczi írta:


> szia


----------



## vajczi (2010 November 21)

vajczi írta:


> :55::55::55:


----------



## vajczi (2010 November 21)

szia


----------



## vajczi (2010 November 21)

bb


----------



## vajczi (2010 November 21)

aa


----------



## vajczi (2010 November 21)

aaattt


----------



## vajczi (2010 November 21)

zz


----------



## vajczi (2010 November 21)

kk


----------



## Vica-v4 (2010 November 21)

elanorlo írta:


> nekem is megvan a 20 hozzászólás, mégse tudok letölteni...


 Szia


----------



## vajczi (2010 November 21)

mmm


----------



## Vica-v4 (2010 November 21)

Szióka!


----------



## vajczi (2010 November 21)

áél


----------



## vajczi (2010 November 21)

tre


----------



## vajczi (2010 November 21)

oo


----------



## vajczi (2010 November 21)

vvv


----------



## vajczi (2010 November 21)

mnb


----------



## vajczi (2010 November 21)

kissáélk


----------



## vajczi (2010 November 21)

szm


----------



## vajczi (2010 November 21)

klémnbv


----------



## vajczi (2010 November 21)

wqe


----------



## vajczi (2010 November 21)

hsli


----------



## horjant (2010 November 21)

Ez igen!


----------



## horjant (2010 November 21)

dteu


----------



## Ria69 (2010 November 21)

K. A. Gyűjtögetek...


----------



## horjant (2010 November 21)

raezjd


----------



## horjant (2010 November 21)

sdzssj


----------



## horjant (2010 November 21)

eajhddj


----------



## horjant (2010 November 21)

edyrhrghf


----------



## horjant (2010 November 21)

sdhjxfzk


----------



## horjant (2010 November 21)

srjhsrzjsrzx


----------



## horjant (2010 November 21)

srtjstulkhjlkd


----------



## horjant (2010 November 21)

srdfhsdfz


----------



## horjant (2010 November 21)

xdfkxdg,gbmyfx


----------



## horjant (2010 November 21)

sfjdgl


----------



## horjant (2010 November 21)

dtjxfgjydfh


----------



## horjant (2010 November 21)

sddtjfxzhk


----------



## horjant (2010 November 21)

ydtjgô-v


----------



## horjant (2010 November 21)

yddrtukclô


----------



## horjant (2010 November 21)

chjkvhkfghkxi


----------



## horjant (2010 November 21)

srrk


----------



## horjant (2010 November 21)

xfulh-ônv,vn


----------



## horjant (2010 November 21)

Meg van a 20!!!


----------



## koanabi (2010 November 21)

Sziasztok!
Üdvözlök mindenkit  Most regisztráltam


----------



## koanabi (2010 November 21)

Sziasztok!
Most regisztráltam és örömmel látom, micsoda kincsesbánya van itt az xszemesek számára!


----------



## koanabi (2010 November 21)

Úgy látom, hogy 20x kell hozzászólnom


----------



## koanabi (2010 November 21)

Gyűjtöm a 20 hozzászólást


----------



## koanabi (2010 November 21)

Kicsit körülnézek aztán jövök ide vissza


----------



## koanabi (2010 November 21)

Úgy látom, horjant is a hozzászólásokra hajtott


----------



## koanabi (2010 November 21)

Nagyon vonzó mintákat 'láttam'


----------



## koanabi (2010 November 21)

queen1138 írta:


> Wild flower garden


Ezért még külön vissza fogok jönnikiss


----------



## Zsóka15 (2010 November 21)

köszi


----------



## koanabi (2010 November 21)

És előreis köszönöm


----------



## kék levendula (2010 November 21)

Igen szeretnék,


----------



## koanabi (2010 November 21)

konyal111 írta:


> keresztszemes témában várok levelező partnert



Szia! Nem vagy fent a Multiply-on vagy nincs xszemes blogod?


----------



## kék levendula (2010 November 21)

Nem értem. Már eltelt a két nap, van 230 üzenetem, de nem tudok letölteni.Miért?


----------



## kék levendula (2010 November 21)

Bocsi! Mellényúltam...20 üzenetem van, nem 230 !


----------



## koanabi (2010 November 21)

De kár, hogy még nem láthatom a munkáitokat!


----------



## koanabi (2010 November 21)

Na, majd holnaputántól


----------



## koanabi (2010 November 21)

Amúgy a SAL engem is érdekelne, és


----------



## koanabi (2010 November 21)

kiváncsi vagyok a mintára, amit választottatok


----------



## koanabi (2010 November 21)

misbita írta:


> figyelek, és nyitott vagyok a dologra...


Sziasztok!


----------



## hetta1 (2010 November 21)

Sziasztok!

Jó ez az oldal, köszönöm a lehetőséget


----------



## koanabi (2010 November 21)

Jajj, rossz helyre írtam, bocsánat


----------



## hetta1 (2010 November 21)

le lehet tölteni innen , ha 20 hozzászólást begyűjtöttem?


----------



## Zsóka15 (2010 November 21)

kösziköszi


----------



## AbonyiS (2010 November 21)

0


----------



## AbonyiS (2010 November 21)

1


----------



## AbonyiS (2010 November 21)

2


----------



## koanabi (2010 November 21)

Köszönöm!kiss


----------



## AbonyiS (2010 November 21)

3


----------



## hetta1 (2010 November 21)

mindenki ebédel, senki nem akar trécselni?


----------



## AbonyiS (2010 November 21)

14


----------



## AbonyiS (2010 November 21)

15


----------



## AbonyiS (2010 November 21)

16


----------



## AbonyiS (2010 November 21)

_17_


----------



## koanabi (2010 November 21)

Sajna valami miatt a SAL-os topikba nem tudok írni (nem tölti be), de érdekelne a dolog


----------



## AbonyiS (2010 November 21)

_*18*_


----------



## koanabi (2010 November 21)

két nap múlva én is jövök gyönyörködni (is)


----------



## AbonyiS (2010 November 21)

19


----------



## AbonyiS (2010 November 21)

20


----------



## sznk (2010 November 21)

Udvozlet Romaniabol


----------



## sznk (2010 November 21)

Szep napot mindenkinek!


----------



## sznk (2010 November 21)

Nagyon jo az oldal, sok tema erdekel


----------



## sznk (2010 November 21)

Koszonom szepen a lehetoseget!


----------



## sznk (2010 November 21)

Bocsi az ekezetekert!


----------



## zsanos (2010 November 21)

1


----------



## zsanos (2010 November 21)

2


----------



## zsanos (2010 November 21)

3


----------



## zsanos (2010 November 21)

4


----------



## zsanos (2010 November 21)

5


----------



## zsanos (2010 November 21)

6


----------



## zsanos (2010 November 21)

7


----------



## zsanos (2010 November 21)

8


----------



## zsanos (2010 November 21)

9


----------



## zsanos (2010 November 21)

10


----------



## zsanos (2010 November 21)

11


----------



## zsanos (2010 November 21)

12


----------



## alma24 (2010 November 21)

**

Üdvözlök Mindenkit


----------



## zsanos (2010 November 21)

13


----------



## zsanos (2010 November 21)

hello


----------



## alma24 (2010 November 21)

*...*

Nagyon 9rülök, hogy itt lehetek ezen az érdekes honlapon


----------



## zsanos (2010 November 21)

15


----------



## zsanos (2010 November 21)

16


----------



## alma24 (2010 November 21)

*...*

Nagyon jól érzem magam ezen a honlapon


----------



## zsanos (2010 November 21)

17


----------



## zsanos (2010 November 21)

18


----------



## zsanos (2010 November 21)

19


----------



## zsanos (2010 November 21)

20


----------



## alma24 (2010 November 21)

*...*

kiss


----------



## zsanos (2010 November 21)

21


----------



## alma24 (2010 November 21)

*...*

:smile:


----------



## alma24 (2010 November 21)

*...*

Üdvözlök mindenkit ! Nem tudom miről irjak igy hirtelen


----------



## alma24 (2010 November 21)

*...*


----------



## alma24 (2010 November 21)

*...*

................................


----------



## alma24 (2010 November 21)

*,,,*

no comment


----------



## alma24 (2010 November 21)

*...*

szép idő van


----------



## Rosi011 (2010 November 21)

*Jelenléti ív*

Sziasztok!
István vagyok.


----------



## alma24 (2010 November 21)

*,,,*

remélem még sokáig ilyen marad


----------



## Rosi011 (2010 November 21)

Azért regisztráltam 2...


----------



## alma24 (2010 November 21)

*...*

nem szeretem az őszt


----------



## Rosi011 (2010 November 21)

*3*

mert testvérem és anyukám 3...


----------



## Rosi011 (2010 November 21)

sem lát 5...


----------



## Rosi011 (2010 November 21)

és hangos 6...


----------



## Rosi011 (2010 November 21)

könyveket 7...


----------



## Rosi011 (2010 November 21)

gyűjtögetek nekik 8...


----------



## alma24 (2010 November 21)

*,,*

:444:


----------



## Rosi011 (2010 November 21)

szerte az interneten. 9


----------



## Rosi011 (2010 November 21)

Már régóta 10


----------



## Rosi011 (2010 November 21)

járok ide 11


----------



## alma24 (2010 November 21)

*...*

:!:


----------



## Rosi011 (2010 November 21)

de akkor még nem volt korlátozás 12


----------



## alma24 (2010 November 21)

*...*

:smile:


----------



## Rosi011 (2010 November 21)

a letöltés miatt 13


----------



## Rosi011 (2010 November 21)

Így most össze 14


----------



## alma24 (2010 November 21)

*...*


----------



## Rosi011 (2010 November 21)

kell szednem 15


----------



## Rosi011 (2010 November 21)

hozzászólást. 16


----------



## Rosi011 (2010 November 21)

Anyukámnak mp3 lejárszója 17


----------



## alma24 (2010 November 21)

*...*

még 4 és meg van


----------



## Rosi011 (2010 November 21)

van, 76 éves 18


----------



## alma24 (2010 November 21)

*...*

még 3


----------



## Rosi011 (2010 November 21)

és egyáltalán nem lát. 19


----------



## Rosi011 (2010 November 21)

Ilyen az élet. 20


----------



## Rosi011 (2010 November 21)

Ja, és vakon lábtörlőket köt! 21


----------



## Rosi011 (2010 November 21)

Még mindig nem enged be... 22


----------



## alma24 (2010 November 21)

*.....*

még 2


----------



## Rosi011 (2010 November 21)

Lehet, hogy újra be kell lépni?


----------



## alma24 (2010 November 21)

*..*

Rosi lehet azért nem enged be mert legalább 2 nap el kell, hogy telejen a regisztrációd óta


----------



## alma24 (2010 November 21)

*...*


----------



## Rosi011 (2010 November 21)

Nem, a böngésző újraindítása után is azt mondja, 20 hozzászólás kell.


----------



## Rosi011 (2010 November 21)

2006 novemberben regisztráltam


----------



## eloo (2010 November 21)

1


----------



## kedvenc11 (2010 November 21)

Remélem jó lesz


----------



## kedvenc11 (2010 November 21)

kipróbálom miest lebírom tölteni


----------



## kathy213 (2010 November 21)

ez nem hülyeség! tetszik


----------



## Liljevit (2010 November 21)

sziasztok


----------



## Liljevit (2010 November 21)

1


----------



## kathy213 (2010 November 21)

1 2 3


----------



## Liljevit (2010 November 21)

2


----------



## Liljevit (2010 November 21)

3025


----------



## kathy213 (2010 November 21)

szijaaaasztoook


----------



## Liljevit (2010 November 21)

2564


----------



## Liljevit (2010 November 21)

32574


----------



## kathy213 (2010 November 21)

még 15...


----------



## Liljevit (2010 November 21)

3


----------



## kathy213 (2010 November 21)

üdv mindenkinek


----------



## Ria69 (2010 November 21)

Kezdem megkedvelni a 20. felé közeledve, csak készülni is kellene holnapra.


----------



## kathy213 (2010 November 21)

1


----------



## Liljevit (2010 November 21)

365


----------



## kathy213 (2010 November 21)

2


----------



## kathy213 (2010 November 21)

3


----------



## kathy213 (2010 November 21)

4


----------



## kathy213 (2010 November 21)

5


----------



## Liljevit (2010 November 21)

már csak öt :d


----------



## Liljevit (2010 November 21)

25963


----------



## Liljevit (2010 November 21)

3256


----------



## kathy213 (2010 November 21)

6


----------



## Liljevit (2010 November 21)

5863


----------



## kathy213 (2010 November 21)

még 9


----------



## Liljevit (2010 November 21)

na az utolsó


----------



## kathy213 (2010 November 21)

8


----------



## kathy213 (2010 November 21)

7


----------



## kathy213 (2010 November 21)

6


----------



## kathy213 (2010 November 21)

66666666666666666666666666666666


----------



## kathy213 (2010 November 21)

még 5


----------



## kathy213 (2010 November 21)

még 3


----------



## kathy213 (2010 November 21)

2


----------



## kathy213 (2010 November 21)

1... vége


----------



## kathy213 (2010 November 21)

:d:d:d


----------



## Dyna75 (2010 November 21)

*köszi*

köszi :656:


----------



## wilkinspapa (2010 November 21)

szupi


----------



## wilkinspapa (2010 November 21)

8


----------



## kathy213 (2010 November 21)

pfffff


----------



## kathy213 (2010 November 21)

nemakar engedni...


----------



## laczka (2010 November 21)

egy


----------



## laczka (2010 November 21)

kettő


----------



## laczka (2010 November 21)

három


----------



## laczka (2010 November 21)

négy


----------



## Cini8 (2010 November 21)

köszi szépek


----------



## Cini8 (2010 November 21)

Isten éltessen!


----------



## bors007 (2010 November 21)

Ha egyformák lennénk azzal sok nőt összezavarnánk


----------



## laczka (2010 November 21)

öt


----------



## bors007 (2010 November 21)

meg mit jelent az hogy egyforma???


----------



## laczka (2010 November 21)

hat


----------



## laczka (2010 November 21)

hét


----------



## bors007 (2010 November 21)

külsőre vagy pedig belsőre?


----------



## bors007 (2010 November 21)

az általánosításokkal meg vigyázni kell.


----------



## laczka (2010 November 21)

nyolc


----------



## bors007 (2010 November 21)

az olyan negatív dolog...


----------



## bors007 (2010 November 21)

meg ledegradáló


----------



## bors007 (2010 November 21)

nem szeretem ha egy kalap alá vesznek másokkal olyan dolog miatt amit nem csináltam soha


----------



## laczka (2010 November 21)

kilenc


----------



## laczka (2010 November 21)

tíz


----------



## laczka (2010 November 21)

tizenegy


----------



## laczka (2010 November 21)

tizenkettő


----------



## laczka (2010 November 21)

tizenhárom


----------



## laczka (2010 November 21)

tizennégy


----------



## laczka (2010 November 21)

tizenöt


----------



## laczka (2010 November 21)

tizenhat


----------



## laczka (2010 November 21)

tizenhét


----------



## laczka (2010 November 21)

tizennyolc


----------



## bors007 (2010 November 21)

ezer bocsánat... Na ugye általánosítasz te is.(nem mindenkinek a 20 hozzászólás a cél) Tudom hogy vannak. ÉS? Nem az a célom. A véleményem írtam le szakaszosan mert közben voltak dolgok amiket nem biztos hogy le kellet volna írnom. Azt hiszem jól tettem.


----------



## laczka (2010 November 21)

És végül tizenkilenc


----------



## szajmi (2010 November 21)

*20*

sziasztok
próbálok 20× beköszönni


----------



## szajmi (2010 November 21)

18


----------



## szajmi (2010 November 21)

17


----------



## szajmi (2010 November 21)

16


----------



## szajmi (2010 November 21)

15


----------



## szajmi (2010 November 21)

14


----------



## szajmi (2010 November 21)

13


----------



## szajmi (2010 November 21)

12


----------



## szajmi (2010 November 21)

11


----------



## dollarbeni (2010 November 21)

hy


----------



## szajmi (2010 November 21)

10


----------



## dollarbeni (2010 November 21)

..


----------



## szajmi (2010 November 21)

9


----------



## szajmi (2010 November 21)

8


----------



## dollarbeni (2010 November 21)

aa


----------



## szajmi (2010 November 21)

7


----------



## szajmi (2010 November 21)

6


----------



## dollarbeni (2010 November 21)

14


----------



## dollarbeni (2010 November 21)

...


----------



## szajmi (2010 November 21)

5


----------



## dollarbeni (2010 November 21)

....


----------



## szajmi (2010 November 21)

4


----------



## dollarbeni (2010 November 21)

gdf


----------



## dollarbeni (2010 November 21)

adasfdasf


----------



## szajmi (2010 November 21)

3


----------



## dollarbeni (2010 November 21)

.....é


----------



## dollarbeni (2010 November 21)

20202020


----------



## szajmi (2010 November 21)

2


----------



## szajmi (2010 November 21)

1


----------



## szajmi (2010 November 21)

0 óje


----------



## szajmi (2010 November 21)

-1


----------



## szajmi (2010 November 21)

*20*

mé


----------



## Lehotszkyné (2010 November 21)

Mindenkit szeretettel üdvözlök


----------



## ppal1 (2010 November 21)

Üdv. Szegedről


----------



## ppal1 (2010 November 21)

Mindenkit üdvözlök!


----------



## ppal1 (2010 November 21)

Mindig megszakad a kapcsolat, kidob az oldal


----------



## ppal1 (2010 November 21)

Miért?


----------



## ppal1 (2010 November 21)

Még 16 üzi


----------



## malacka43 (2010 November 21)

Szia!

Jelen.


----------



## ppal1 (2010 November 21)

15


----------



## Lehotszkyné (2010 November 21)

Remélem mindenkinek visz a Mikulás ajándékot


----------



## ppal1 (2010 November 21)

Chuck Norris nemkívánatos személy a világ összes államában. Nem engedik be őt, mert félnek, hogy az USA lerohanja őket tömegpusztító fegyver birtoklása miatt.


----------



## ppal1 (2010 November 21)

Chuck Norris egyetlen pörgőrugással annyi energiát termel, ami elég lenne Ausztrália teljes energiaellátásához 44 percen át.


----------



## ppal1 (2010 November 21)

Isten megteremtette a Földet majd az embereket. Az emberek túlnépesedtek, ezért Isten megteremtette Chuck Norrist.


----------



## ppal1 (2010 November 21)

Mikor Chuck Norris elkészíti az adóbevallását, akkor csak egy üres lapot küld be a fényképével, amin éppen támadni készül. Chuck Norrisnak még sohasem kellett adót fizetnie.


----------



## ppal1 (2010 November 21)

Chuck Norris sosem tarol bowlingban. Ledönt egy bábut, a többi 9 pedig elájul.


----------



## Lehotszkyné (2010 November 21)

Ez az oldal nagyon szuper


----------



## Lehotszkyné (2010 November 21)

Nagyon örülök hogy itt lehetek


----------



## ppal1 (2010 November 21)

Fred Krueger időnként Chuck Norrissal álmodik.


----------



## Lehotszkyné (2010 November 21)

Csipkebogyó nagyon kedves


----------



## ppal1 (2010 November 21)

Szuper az oldal csak nagyon lassan töltödik be


----------



## Lehotszkyné (2010 November 21)

Csipkebogyó nagyon segítőkész


----------



## ppal1 (2010 November 21)

Amikor Chuck Norrist műtik, az orvosokat kell érzésteleníteni.


----------



## Lehotszkyné (2010 November 21)

ppal1 te is a 20-ra hajtasz


----------



## ppal1 (2010 November 21)

Irakban nincsenek tömegpusztító fegyverek. Chuck Norris Oklahomában él.


----------



## Lehotszkyné (2010 November 21)

Remélem nem kapok virgácsot


----------



## Lehotszkyné (2010 November 21)

Még jó


----------



## Lehotszkyné (2010 November 21)

még mindig jó


----------



## ppal1 (2010 November 21)

Igen, mert iszonyú lassan jön be az oldal, nem tudok igazán fórumozni, lépegetni, keresgélni, érdemben lapozgatni. Csak lefagy és kidob, de amit itt találok az kincsesbánya.


----------



## ppal1 (2010 November 21)

Chuck Norris egyedül is tud kánonban énekelni.


----------



## Lehotszkyné (2010 November 21)

Kár hogy esik az eső


----------



## ppal1 (2010 November 21)

A golyók félelmükben kikerülik Chuck Norrist.


----------



## Lehotszkyné (2010 November 21)

mindjárt meg van a 20


----------



## Lehotszkyné (2010 November 21)

Nekem még sok hiányzik


----------



## ppal1 (2010 November 21)

Jézus Krisztus Úr az Atya Isten dicsőségére! És ez nem vicc, ez komoly, ez jutott most eszembe!


----------



## Lehotszkyné (2010 November 21)

Most mintha gyorsabb lenne


----------



## ppal1 (2010 November 21)

Yes!


----------



## Lehotszkyné (2010 November 21)

te mindjárt megvagy


----------



## Lehotszkyné (2010 November 21)

Gratulálok


----------



## Lehotszkyné (2010 November 21)

Annyira örülök


----------



## Lehotszkyné (2010 November 21)

Ma igen szomorú idő volt esett az eső


----------



## Lehotszkyné (2010 November 21)

Ez az oldal egy főnyeremény


----------



## bach (2010 November 21)

Ez egy szuper hely!


----------



## Lehotszkyné (2010 November 21)

Csipkebogyó nagyon kedves és aranyos


----------



## bach (2010 November 21)

Rmélem, még sokáig megmarad!


----------



## bach (2010 November 21)

Köszönöm, Csipkebogyó és mindenki!


----------



## bach (2010 November 21)

Gratula!


----------



## bach (2010 November 21)

Magamnak magamról...


----------



## Lehotszkyné (2010 November 21)

Nagyon örülök


----------



## Lehotszkyné (2010 November 21)

Ez az oldal a legjobb


----------



## bach (2010 November 21)

Hozzászólásokat gyűjtök...


----------



## bach (2010 November 21)

Jelenléti ív? Hát ez meg mit jelent?


----------



## bach (2010 November 21)

Ki van még itt?


----------



## bach (2010 November 21)

Szép adventet mindenkinek!


----------



## kitaera (2010 November 21)

Üdvözlök mindenkit!
Bonjour!
Hi!


----------



## kitaera (2010 November 21)

Bach még nincs ádvent!


----------



## kitaera (2010 November 21)

Nálatok már ádvent?


----------



## denghez (2010 November 21)

jelen


----------



## denghez (2010 November 21)

ezt hanyszor csinalhatom?


----------



## denghez (2010 November 21)

mire jó a húsz hozzászólás?


----------



## denghez (2010 November 21)

sietek, írtam máshova is...


----------



## bach (2010 November 21)

*jelen*

Még mindig itt vagyok


----------



## denghez (2010 November 21)

lécci vegyétek le tízre


----------



## bach (2010 November 21)

A 20 hozzászólás...


----------



## bach (2010 November 21)

arra jó állítólag...


----------



## bach (2010 November 21)

Hogy le is tudj tölteni.


----------



## denghez (2010 November 21)

naaaaaaaa


----------



## bach (2010 November 21)

én már közeledem ehhez!


----------



## livi85 (2010 November 21)




----------



## denghez (2010 November 21)

jójójó... úgylátszik csinálhatom ezt


----------



## bach (2010 November 21)

igeeeeen


----------



## livi85 (2010 November 21)

*.*

.............


----------



## livi85 (2010 November 21)

persze


----------



## bach (2010 November 21)

na még 5


----------



## bach (2010 November 21)

még 4


----------



## denghez (2010 November 21)

http://listen.grooveshark.com/#/playlist/Lalalala/39440959 nézzétek meg


----------



## livi85 (2010 November 21)

4


----------



## bach (2010 November 21)

még 3


----------



## livi85 (2010 November 21)

...........5...............


----------



## bach (2010 November 21)

még kettő


----------



## livi85 (2010 November 21)

.............6..............


----------



## livi85 (2010 November 21)

............7...........


----------



## bach (2010 November 21)

s talán még EEEGY


----------



## livi85 (2010 November 21)

...........8...............


----------



## livi85 (2010 November 21)

............9..............


----------



## denghez (2010 November 21)

http://www.facebook.com/home.php?sk=group_128282963897079&ap=1 gyertek ide


----------



## bach (2010 November 21)

Na, tudok már letölteni???


----------



## livi85 (2010 November 21)

...............10.................


----------



## denghez (2010 November 21)

http://www.facebook.com/home.php?sk=group_128282963897079&ap=1


----------



## livi85 (2010 November 21)

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,11,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## denghez (2010 November 21)

te tudsz tölteni?


----------



## livi85 (2010 November 21)

------------12---------------


----------



## denghez (2010 November 21)

nekem az Uz Bence kell


----------



## livi85 (2010 November 21)

............13................


----------



## denghez (2010 November 21)

http://canadahun.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=351229&d=1256290278


----------



## denghez (2010 November 21)

http://www.facebook.com/home.php?sk=group_128282963897079&ap=1 nem is vagyok kanadai


----------



## livi85 (2010 November 21)

------------14-------------


----------



## livi85 (2010 November 21)

........15................


----------



## denghez (2010 November 21)

namivan?? nem megy... http://www.facebook.com/home.php?sk=group_128282963897079&ap=1
http://listen.grooveshark.com/#/playlist/Lalalala/39440959


----------



## livi85 (2010 November 21)

.....................16..................


----------



## livi85 (2010 November 21)

------------17------------


----------



## denghez (2010 November 21)

namértnemmegy?


----------



## livi85 (2010 November 21)

............18................


----------



## livi85 (2010 November 21)

..............19.......................


----------



## livi85 (2010 November 21)

.............20...................


----------



## kitaera (2010 November 21)

Várom a 48 órát.


----------



## Tommaso1981 (2010 November 21)

nem kell sürgetni, egyhamar csak meglesz.


----------



## Tommaso1981 (2010 November 21)

nekem még 18 kell.


----------



## Tommaso1981 (2010 November 21)

azaz már csak 17


----------



## Tommaso1981 (2010 November 21)

avagy 16?


----------



## Tommaso1981 (2010 November 21)

Asszem inkább 15


----------



## Tommaso1981 (2010 November 21)

de ha ezt beírom, már csak 14


----------



## Tommaso1981 (2010 November 21)

13


----------



## Tommaso1981 (2010 November 21)

12


----------



## Tommaso1981 (2010 November 21)

11


----------



## edeede (2010 November 21)

1


----------



## sireon (2010 November 21)

Jelen.


----------



## edeede (2010 November 21)

10


----------



## sireon (2010 November 21)

21


----------



## edeede (2010 November 21)

11


----------



## edeede (2010 November 21)

12


----------



## nancsa5 (2010 November 21)

*köszi*




Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


Szép napot mindenkinek


----------



## edeede (2010 November 21)

13


----------



## Zsubrov (2010 November 21)

1 jelen


----------



## Zsubrov (2010 November 21)

2


----------



## Zsubrov (2010 November 21)

3


----------



## Zsubrov (2010 November 21)

4


----------



## edeede (2010 November 21)

14


----------



## Zsubrov (2010 November 21)

5


----------



## zefme (2010 November 21)

edeede írta:


> 11


19


----------



## wfefe (2010 November 21)

Üdvözlök mindenkit !


----------



## Zsubrov (2010 November 21)

Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
Itt a lehetoseg


----------



## edeede (2010 November 21)

15


----------



## Zsubrov (2010 November 21)

8


----------



## Zsubrov (2010 November 21)

9


----------



## edeede (2010 November 21)

16


----------



## edeede (2010 November 21)

17


----------



## Zsubrov (2010 November 21)

10


----------



## Zsubrov (2010 November 21)

11


----------



## Zsubrov (2010 November 21)

12


----------



## Zsubrov (2010 November 21)

13


----------



## Zsubrov (2010 November 21)

nagyon jó


----------



## edeede (2010 November 21)

18


----------



## Zsubrov (2010 November 21)

csak ...


----------



## edeede (2010 November 21)

19


----------



## Tommaso1981 (2010 November 21)

1010


----------



## Zsubrov (2010 November 21)

nem értem miért


----------



## Tommaso1981 (2010 November 21)

9


----------



## Zsubrov (2010 November 21)

kell


----------



## Zsubrov (2010 November 21)

18


----------



## Tommaso1981 (2010 November 21)

8


----------



## Zsubrov (2010 November 21)

csak 2


----------



## Zsubrov (2010 November 21)

1


----------



## Tommaso1981 (2010 November 21)

7


----------



## edeede (2010 November 21)

20


----------



## gza89 (2010 November 21)

Üdv mindenki.Mik ezek a számok amiket írtok?


----------



## gza89 (2010 November 21)

Nekem is kéne a 20 hsz


----------



## gza89 (2010 November 21)

Gondoltam beszállok


----------



## Tommaso1981 (2010 November 21)

6


----------



## Tommaso1981 (2010 November 21)

5


----------



## Tommaso1981 (2010 November 21)

4


----------



## Tommaso1981 (2010 November 21)

3


----------



## Tommaso1981 (2010 November 21)

2


----------



## Tommaso1981 (2010 November 21)

1


----------



## Tommaso1981 (2010 November 21)

0


----------



## anagyhungary (2010 November 21)

hahóhahó


----------



## anagyhungary (2010 November 21)

valami jó


----------



## anagyhungary (2010 November 21)

Nagyon jó


----------



## anagyhungary (2010 November 21)

Ennél is jobb


----------



## anagyhungary (2010 November 21)

Annál is jobb


----------



## anagyhungary (2010 November 21)

Igen ez jó


----------



## anagyhungary (2010 November 21)

Igen ez nagyon jó


----------



## anagyhungary (2010 November 21)

Igen ez nagyon nagyon jó


----------



## anagyhungary (2010 November 21)

9897


----------



## Fiona75 (2010 November 21)

Jelen!


----------



## anagyhungary (2010 November 21)

9876543


----------



## anagyhungary (2010 November 21)

kata kata kata


----------



## anagyhungary (2010 November 21)

imi imi imi


----------



## anagyhungary (2010 November 21)

nana nana nana


----------



## anagyhungary (2010 November 21)

nono nono nono


----------



## anagyhungary (2010 November 21)

most most


----------



## anagyhungary (2010 November 21)

ma ma ma


----------



## anagyhungary (2010 November 21)

kedd kedd


----------



## anagyhungary (2010 November 21)

lolo lolo


----------



## anagyhungary (2010 November 21)

lok lok


----------



## anagyhungary (2010 November 21)

pék pék


----------



## anagyhungary (2010 November 21)

mák mák


----------



## zsasz (2010 November 21)

most


----------



## zsasz (2010 November 21)

őszintén


----------



## zsasz (2010 November 21)

erre


----------



## zsasz (2010 November 21)

mi


----------



## zsasz (2010 November 21)

szükség


----------



## zsasz (2010 November 21)

van


----------



## zsasz (2010 November 21)

?


----------



## zsasz (2010 November 21)

miért


----------



## zsasz (2010 November 21)

kell


----------



## zsasz (2010 November 21)

igy


----------



## zsasz (2010 November 21)

bohóckodni


----------



## zsasz (2010 November 21)

ez


----------



## zsasz (2010 November 21)

komolytalanná


----------



## zsasz (2010 November 21)

teszi


----------



## zsasz (2010 November 21)

az


----------



## zsasz (2010 November 21)

oldalt


----------



## zsasz (2010 November 21)

.


----------



## zsasz (2010 November 21)

és


----------



## zsasz (2010 November 22)

vége


----------



## zsasz (2010 November 22)

;


----------



## zsasz (2010 November 22)

+1


----------



## encus76 (2010 November 22)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


----------



## encus76 (2010 November 22)

zsasz írta:


> +1


----------



## encus76 (2010 November 22)

:d


----------



## encus76 (2010 November 22)

:!:


----------



## encus76 (2010 November 22)




----------



## encus76 (2010 November 22)

gvif


----------



## encus76 (2010 November 22)

8t9gz


----------



## encus76 (2010 November 22)




----------



## encus76 (2010 November 22)

Melitta írta:


> 1, jelen


----------



## raspberry89 (2010 November 22)

Sziasztok!


----------



## encus76 (2010 November 22)




----------



## encus76 (2010 November 22)

8)


----------



## encus76 (2010 November 22)

:77::4:


----------



## encus76 (2010 November 22)

:8:


----------



## encus76 (2010 November 22)

:99:


----------



## encus76 (2010 November 22)

:33:


----------



## encus76 (2010 November 22)

:55:


----------



## encus76 (2010 November 22)

:kaboom:


----------



## encus76 (2010 November 22)

:34:


----------



## encus76 (2010 November 22)




----------



## encus76 (2010 November 22)

Jaj, de jó, SIKERÜLT!!!!!!!!!


----------



## encus76 (2010 November 22)




----------



## LoT (2010 November 22)

Akkor itt az első.


----------



## LoT (2010 November 22)

2.


----------



## LoT (2010 November 22)

3


----------



## LoT (2010 November 22)

:d4


----------



## LoT (2010 November 22)

5...


----------



## LoT (2010 November 22)

6os


----------



## LoT (2010 November 22)

v7


----------



## LoT (2010 November 22)

i8


----------



## LoT (2010 November 22)

e9


----------



## LoT (2010 November 22)

f10


----------



## LoT (2010 November 22)

sz11


----------



## LoT (2010 November 22)

d12


----------



## LoT (2010 November 22)

w13


----------



## LoT (2010 November 22)

e14


----------



## LoT (2010 November 22)

s15


----------



## LoT (2010 November 22)

n16


----------



## LoT (2010 November 22)

L17


----------



## LoT (2010 November 22)

g18


----------



## LoT (2010 November 22)

r19


----------



## LoT (2010 November 22)

u20


----------



## PhoeniXFini (2010 November 22)

Sziasztok  ez még sajna az első órám és az első hozzá szólásom de holnap utánra kell a 20 mert vannak fent könyvek amiket szívesen elolvasnék


----------



## PhoeniXFini (2010 November 22)

A20


----------



## PhoeniXFini (2010 November 22)

G31


----------



## PhoeniXFini (2010 November 22)

C0105


----------



## PhoeniXFini (2010 November 22)

D07


----------



## PhoeniXFini (2010 November 22)

E60


----------



## PhoeniXFini (2010 November 22)

F47


----------



## PhoeniXFini (2010 November 22)

G01


----------



## PhoeniXFini (2010 November 22)

H3i1


----------



## PhoeniXFini (2010 November 22)

I074


----------



## PhoeniXFini (2010 November 22)

J3d1


----------



## PhoeniXFini (2010 November 22)

M3g4


----------



## Szaffy12 (2010 November 22)

:444:


melitta írta:


> aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


----------



## Bujdika (2010 November 22)

*?*

1. miért?


----------



## Bujdika (2010 November 22)

*?*

2. hogyan?


----------



## Bujdika (2010 November 22)

sziasztok!


----------



## Bujdika (2010 November 22)

*1*

1


----------



## Bujdika (2010 November 22)

2


----------



## Bujdika (2010 November 22)

3


----------



## Bujdika (2010 November 22)

4


----------



## Bujdika (2010 November 22)

5


----------



## Bujdika (2010 November 22)

6


----------



## Bujdika (2010 November 22)

7


----------



## Bujdika (2010 November 22)

8


----------



## Bujdika (2010 November 22)

9


----------



## Bujdika (2010 November 22)

10


----------



## Bujdika (2010 November 22)

11


----------



## Bujdika (2010 November 22)

12


----------



## Bujdika (2010 November 22)

13


----------



## Bujdika (2010 November 22)

14


----------



## Bujdika (2010 November 22)

15


----------



## Bujdika (2010 November 22)

16


----------



## Bujdika (2010 November 22)

17


----------



## Bujdika (2010 November 22)

18


----------



## Bujdika (2010 November 22)

19


----------



## Bujdika (2010 November 22)

20


----------



## Bujdika (2010 November 22)

21


----------



## lara79 (2010 November 22)

22


----------



## sznk (2010 November 22)

Udvozlet mindenkinek


----------



## sznk (2010 November 22)

sziasztok


----------



## sznk (2010 November 22)

hany kell meg?


----------



## sznk (2010 November 22)

12?


----------



## sznk (2010 November 22)

mindegy!


----------



## sznk (2010 November 22)

meg 10!


----------



## sznk (2010 November 22)

szep napunk van


----------



## sznk (2010 November 22)

Koszonet Mellittanak


----------



## sznk (2010 November 22)

meg 7


----------



## sznk (2010 November 22)

mar csak 6


----------



## sznk (2010 November 22)

sok tema erdekel


----------



## sznk (2010 November 22)

koszonom a lehetoseget


----------



## sznk (2010 November 22)

ekezetek


----------



## sznk (2010 November 22)

us keyboard


----------



## sznk (2010 November 22)

20


----------



## sznk (2010 November 22)

Koszonom a lehetoseget!


----------



## tizy (2010 November 22)

sziasztok mindenkinek kellemes napot


----------



## tizy (2010 November 22)

1


----------



## tizy (2010 November 22)

2


----------



## tizy (2010 November 22)

4


----------



## tizy (2010 November 22)

5


----------



## tizy (2010 November 22)

6


----------



## tizy (2010 November 22)

7


----------



## tizy (2010 November 22)

8


----------



## tizy (2010 November 22)

9


----------



## tizy (2010 November 22)

10


----------



## tizy (2010 November 22)

11


----------



## tizy (2010 November 22)

12


----------



## tizy (2010 November 22)

13


----------



## tizy (2010 November 22)

14


----------



## tizy (2010 November 22)

15


----------



## tizy (2010 November 22)

16


----------



## tizy (2010 November 22)

17


----------



## tizy (2010 November 22)

18


----------



## tizy (2010 November 22)

19


----------



## c9h13no3 (2010 November 22)

Nekem is 20 hozzászólást kell írnom...


----------



## tizy (2010 November 22)

20


----------



## c9h13no3 (2010 November 22)

Nem tudom mi értelme így ennek...


----------



## c9h13no3 (2010 November 22)

Bárki...


----------



## c9h13no3 (2010 November 22)

... bármit ...


----------



## c9h13no3 (2010 November 22)

... beírhat ...


----------



## c9h13no3 (2010 November 22)

..., hogy ...


----------



## c9h13no3 (2010 November 22)

... meglegyen ...


----------



## c9h13no3 (2010 November 22)

... neki ...


----------



## c9h13no3 (2010 November 22)

... a ...


----------



## c9h13no3 (2010 November 22)

... 20 ...


----------



## breksilány (2010 November 22)

*Köszönet!*



Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg



Köszönetképpen egy szép szám

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fjnYckcpApc&feature=related


----------



## c9h13no3 (2010 November 22)

... hozzászólás.


----------



## c9h13no3 (2010 November 22)

Alakul ez!


----------



## c9h13no3 (2010 November 22)

Már van 13, ha minden igaz.


----------



## c9h13no3 (2010 November 22)

Már csak 6 kell.


----------



## c9h13no3 (2010 November 22)

5


----------



## c9h13no3 (2010 November 22)

És 16!


----------



## c9h13no3 (2010 November 22)

A tizenhetedik.


----------



## c9h13no3 (2010 November 22)

17++;


----------



## c9h13no3 (2010 November 22)

egy híján 20


----------



## c9h13no3 (2010 November 22)

ez pedig itt a 20.


----------



## bubumacika (2010 November 22)

Én is itt vagyok


----------



## bubumacika (2010 November 22)

Meg tegnap is itt voltam


----------



## bubumacika (2010 November 22)

Nagyon jó az oldal


----------



## bubumacika (2010 November 22)

Csak közben lassú


----------



## bubumacika (2010 November 22)

Meg néha lefagy


----------



## bubumacika (2010 November 22)

De nagyon sok hasznos és jó dolgot találtam


----------



## bubumacika (2010 November 22)

Kicsit nehéz átlátni a fórumokat


----------



## smplx (2010 November 22)

Jelen...


----------



## bubumacika (2010 November 22)

sok jópofa képet láttam


----------



## bubumacika (2010 November 22)

és viccek is nagyon jók


----------



## bubumacika (2010 November 22)

nem tudom még mit írhatnék


----------



## bubumacika (2010 November 22)

de hamarosan meglesz a húsz hozzászólásom


----------



## bubumacika (2010 November 22)

mindenképp meg kell lennie


----------



## bubumacika (2010 November 22)

mert sok olyan dolgot láttam


----------



## bubumacika (2010 November 22)

ami érdekelt volna


----------



## bubumacika (2010 November 22)

de nem tudtam megnézni


----------



## maspeter (2010 November 22)

köszi


----------



## bubumacika (2010 November 22)

Másnak is ilyen nehezen akart ez összejönni?


----------



## maspeter (2010 November 22)

hello


----------



## bubumacika (2010 November 22)

Egyre inkább nem tudom mit írjak


----------



## maspeter (2010 November 22)

szia


----------



## bubumacika (2010 November 22)

azért most már nem sok hiányzik


----------



## bubumacika (2010 November 22)

szia Péter


----------



## bubumacika (2010 November 22)

te mi járatban?


----------



## maspeter (2010 November 22)

hi


----------



## maspeter (2010 November 22)

körülnézek


----------



## maspeter (2010 November 22)

o


----------



## maspeter (2010 November 22)

i


----------



## maspeter (2010 November 22)

abc


----------



## maspeter (2010 November 22)

tt


----------



## maspeter (2010 November 22)

xyz


----------



## maspeter (2010 November 22)

hi


----------



## maspeter (2010 November 22)

rrrrr


----------



## maspeter (2010 November 22)

upo


----------



## maspeter (2010 November 22)

yxcycycycy


----------



## maspeter (2010 November 22)

szia


----------



## maspeter (2010 November 22)

hghghg


----------



## maspeter (2010 November 22)

ujjujuju


----------



## maspeter (2010 November 22)

klo


----------



## csimbike02 (2010 November 22)

Halihó!


----------



## maspeter (2010 November 22)

atm


----------



## maspeter (2010 November 22)

hallo


----------



## szatmarip (2010 November 22)

Üdv mindenkinek!


----------



## csimbike02 (2010 November 22)

Nah... akkor szórakozok egy kicsit...


----------



## csimbike02 (2010 November 22)

a


----------



## csimbike02 (2010 November 22)

b


----------



## csimbike02 (2010 November 22)

c


----------



## csimbike02 (2010 November 22)

d


----------



## csimbike02 (2010 November 22)

e


----------



## csimbike02 (2010 November 22)

f


----------



## csimbike02 (2010 November 22)

g


----------



## csimbike02 (2010 November 22)

h


----------



## csimbike02 (2010 November 22)

i


----------



## csimbike02 (2010 November 22)

j


----------



## Réci1962 (2010 November 22)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


----------



## csimbike02 (2010 November 22)

k


----------



## csimbike02 (2010 November 22)

l


----------



## csimbike02 (2010 November 22)

m


----------



## Réci1962 (2010 November 22)

jöttem új tagnak


----------



## csimbike02 (2010 November 22)

n


----------



## Réci1962 (2010 November 22)

nagyon sietek


----------



## Réci1962 (2010 November 22)

minél előbb szeretnék olvasni


----------



## csimbike02 (2010 November 22)

Üdv!


----------



## Réci1962 (2010 November 22)

szeretem a jó könyveket


----------



## csimbike02 (2010 November 22)

Nekem már nem sok van.....


----------



## Réci1962 (2010 November 22)

gondolom nem vagyok ezzel egyedül


----------



## csimbike02 (2010 November 22)

Na még egy!!!!!


----------



## Réci1962 (2010 November 22)

üdv. mindenkinek


----------



## csimbike02 (2010 November 22)

Na akkor azt hiszem végeztem!


----------



## csimbike02 (2010 November 22)

Pápá!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Réci1962 (2010 November 22)

szép napot


----------



## Réci1962 (2010 November 22)

Azt hittem gyorsabb leszek...


----------



## Réci1962 (2010 November 22)

ez tetszik


----------



## Réci1962 (2010 November 22)

Ez így


----------



## Réci1962 (2010 November 22)

nem


----------



## Réci1962 (2010 November 22)

nagyon


----------



## Réci1962 (2010 November 22)

megy


----------



## Réci1962 (2010 November 22)

de


----------



## Réci1962 (2010 November 22)

azért


----------



## Réci1962 (2010 November 22)

egész


----------



## Réci1962 (2010 November 22)

jól


----------



## Réci1962 (2010 November 22)

haladok


----------



## Réci1962 (2010 November 22)

És teljes siker !


----------



## zefme (2010 November 22)

Réci1962 írta:


> És teljes siker !



hamarosan


----------



## zefme (2010 November 22)

zefme írta:


> hamarosan



mar


----------



## zefme (2010 November 22)

zefme írta:


> mar



csak


----------



## zefme (2010 November 22)

zefme írta:


> csak



egy


----------



## zefme (2010 November 22)

zefme írta:


> egy



nap


----------



## zefme (2010 November 22)

zefme írta:


> nap



es


----------



## zefme (2010 November 22)

zefme írta:


> es



nehany


----------



## zefme (2010 November 22)

zefme írta:


> nehany



uzenet


----------



## zefme (2010 November 22)

zefme írta:


> uzenet



pontosabban 10


----------



## LampertB (2010 November 22)

I love dogs!


----------



## lujza1988 (2010 November 22)

Lehet kicsit én vagyok türelmetlen


----------



## lujza1988 (2010 November 22)

De már alig várom


----------



## alcasar (2010 November 22)

ügyesek vagytok


----------



## lujza1988 (2010 November 22)

hogy használhassam az oldalt


----------



## lujza1988 (2010 November 22)

Nagyon sok hasznos dolgot találtam


----------



## lujza1988 (2010 November 22)

Különösen a sok nyelvi anyag tetszik


----------



## lujza1988 (2010 November 22)

Nagyon kedves a fórumosoktól, hogy beszúrnak kis linkeket.


----------



## lujza1988 (2010 November 22)

Ez segít, hogy akár már ma letöltsek egy-két dolgot


----------



## lujza1988 (2010 November 22)

Azért nem olyan könnyű összeszedni azt a 20 hozzászólást


----------



## alcasar (2010 November 22)

szépek


----------



## lujza1988 (2010 November 22)

Írhattam volna mindezt szavanként


----------



## alcasar (2010 November 22)

gyönyörű


----------



## LampertB (2010 November 22)

Szeretem őket enni


----------



## maheni (2010 November 22)

hali


----------



## bj1204 (2010 November 22)

Wulfi írta:


> Köszi, Melitta! kiss[/Sziasztok! Én még új vagyok. Hogy lehet gyorsan összeszedni ezt a 20 hozzászólást? Köszi


----------



## LampertB (2010 November 22)

Igazi gumigerinc, de a szó jó értelmében!


----------



## maheni (2010 November 22)

olyan kíváncsi vagyok én is, de nem látom őket sem ezeket sem mást, mert hiába vagyok már 3 napja tag hiába van már meg a 20 hozzászólás, mégsem :S


----------



## LampertB (2010 November 22)

Éljen a biodiverzitás! Mentsük az állatfajokat!


----------



## LampertB (2010 November 22)

Ajánlom Horváth Gyula Jánost Fertő-Hanság Nemzeti Parkból, ő igazi lepkés szakember!


----------



## LampertB (2010 November 22)

Nem sokára leesik az első hó, ideje előkészülni a madáretetésre!


----------



## maheni (2010 November 22)

én miért nem tudom megnézni ezt a sok sok képet?


----------



## LampertB (2010 November 22)

Milyen érdekes, november van és még a varangyok nem vermelték el magukat. Ennyit tesz az enyhébb időjárás!


----------



## LampertB (2010 November 22)

Imádom a darazsakat! Szépek és veszélyesek. Van még olyan, aki szintén kedveli őket?


----------



## szkcsilla (2010 November 22)

Szép napot!


----------



## szkcsilla (2010 November 22)

Isten éltessen mindenkit, akinek a héten szülinapja van.


----------



## szkcsilla (2010 November 22)

miért ilyen sok a 20?


----------



## Galaglar (2010 November 22)

Már régóta keresem a pedálkirály című filmet, itt megtalálom végre és most nem tudom letölteni az orrom előtt levő filmet, mert nincs meg a kellő mennyiségű hozzászólásom. Megtudhatnám, hogy ennek mi az értelme? 
 köszönöm.


----------



## szanda2 (2010 November 22)

sziasztok nagyon jó ez az oldal reméllem hamarosan jobban körül nézhetek


----------



## szkcsilla (2010 November 22)

szép napot mindenkinek!


----------



## szkcsilla (2010 November 22)

örülök, hogy van egy ekkora gyűjtemény


----------



## szkcsilla (2010 November 22)

mennyi kell még a 20-hoz?


----------



## szkcsilla (2010 November 22)

Két ember között a legrövidebb út egy mosoly


----------



## szkcsilla (2010 November 22)

Mosolyogj, és a világ is visszamosolyog Rád


----------



## szkcsilla (2010 November 22)

csilla


----------



## lujza1988 (2010 November 22)

Ha valakinek kellenek nyelvtanuláshoz


----------



## jeno77 (2010 November 22)

sziasztok!


----------



## smplx (2010 November 22)

Justice Is Lost


----------



## lujza1988 (2010 November 22)

hang vagy nyelvtani anyag, csak szóljon


----------



## smplx (2010 November 22)

Justice Is Raped


----------



## lujza1988 (2010 November 22)

sziasztok


----------



## lujza1988 (2010 November 22)

lassan összegyűlik a 20 hozzászólás


----------



## smplx (2010 November 22)

Justice Is Gone


----------



## lujza1988 (2010 November 22)

Már csak a két napot kell kivárnom


----------



## smplx (2010 November 22)

Pulling Your Strings


----------



## jeno77 (2010 November 22)

vous parlez francais?


----------



## smplx (2010 November 22)

Justice Is Done


----------



## lujza1988 (2010 November 22)

Már nagyon várom


----------



## jeno77 (2010 November 22)

viva paris


----------



## smplx (2010 November 22)

Seeking No Truth


----------



## jeno77 (2010 November 22)

viva berlin


----------



## jeno77 (2010 November 22)

in 9 days: hannukah


----------



## lujza1988 (2010 November 22)

Még kettő hozzászólás kell


----------



## jeno77 (2010 November 22)

ce que l'on croit...


----------



## jeno77 (2010 November 22)

...peut devenir...


----------



## jeno77 (2010 November 22)

...réalité.


----------



## szkcsilla (2010 November 22)

nem tudom, hanyadik vagyok


----------



## jeno77 (2010 November 22)

der himmel über berlin


----------



## jeno77 (2010 November 22)

la psychologie


----------



## jeno77 (2010 November 22)

remélem ott szép idő van!


----------



## lujza1988 (2010 November 22)

Már csak azt kellene tudnom, hogy hogyan használjam a letöltőrészt


----------



## jeno77 (2010 November 22)

tudjátok esetleg hol tenyésztenek norfolk terriert?


----------



## jeno77 (2010 November 22)

bonne journée!


----------



## jeno77 (2010 November 22)

csak hang legyen és fény


----------



## jeno77 (2010 November 22)

viva belle ile en mer


----------



## jeno77 (2010 November 22)

so smooth


----------



## smplx (2010 November 22)

Winning Is All


----------



## jeno77 (2010 November 22)

just like the ocean


----------



## smplx (2010 November 22)

Find it So Grim


----------



## jeno77 (2010 November 22)

dessine-moi un mouton


----------



## smplx (2010 November 22)

So True


----------



## jeno77 (2010 November 22)

neverending story


----------



## smplx (2010 November 22)

So Real


----------



## jeno77 (2010 November 22)

wake me up before you go go


----------



## smplx (2010 November 22)

Apathy Their Stepping Stone


----------



## jeno77 (2010 November 22)

to the moon and back


----------



## jeno77 (2010 November 22)

koszi szepen!


----------



## smplx (2010 November 22)

So Unfeeling


----------



## smplx (2010 November 22)

Hidden Deep Animosity


----------



## jeno77 (2010 November 22)

sok konyv


----------



## smplx (2010 November 22)

So Deceiving


----------



## smplx (2010 November 22)

Through Your Eyes Their Light Burns


----------



## smplx (2010 November 22)

Inquisition Sinking You


----------



## smplx (2010 November 22)

With Prying Minds


----------



## smplx (2010 November 22)

mar csak egy es meg mindig jelen


----------



## smplx (2010 November 22)

...And Justice for All


----------



## ZSOLTI101 (2010 November 22)

kiss


Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


----------



## ZSOLTI101 (2010 November 22)

jeno77 írta:


> sok konyv


----------



## bogi511 (2010 November 22)

Köszönöm a gyors válaszokat, amint lehetőségem lesz, azaz engedik a letöltést, azonnal nekilátok.
Előre is nagyon köszönöm....


----------



## ZSOLTI101 (2010 November 22)

lynx00 írta:


> 1


----------



## ZSOLTI101 (2010 November 22)

ZSOLTI101 írta:


>


----------



## ZSOLTI101 (2010 November 22)

:d


----------



## ZSOLTI101 (2010 November 22)

kiss


Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


----------



## ZSOLTI101 (2010 November 22)

Kalaman írta:


> hello mindenki!


----------



## ZSOLTI101 (2010 November 22)

Gubci írta:


> 16


----------



## ZSOLTI101 (2010 November 22)

Amerigo Gal írta:


> Üdv mindenkinek
> Nagyon jó kis site ,örülök hogy ráakadtam


----------



## ZSOLTI101 (2010 November 22)

jeno77 írta:


> sok konyv


----------



## ZSOLTI101 (2010 November 22)

jeno77 írta:


> dessine-moi un mouton


----------



## bogi511 (2010 November 22)

83228. jelen......


----------



## ZSOLTI101 (2010 November 22)

renatabanyiova írta:


> sok minden itt megtalálható


----------



## ZSOLTI101 (2010 November 22)

rotheri írta:


> talán az utolsó!!!??


----------



## ZSOLTI101 (2010 November 22)

rotheri írta:


> talán az utolsó!!!??


----------



## ZSOLTI101 (2010 November 22)

nanorak írta:


> Hetedik


----------



## ZSOLTI101 (2010 November 22)

nanorak írta:


> Nyolc


----------



## bogi511 (2010 November 22)

jelen.....


----------



## ZSOLTI101 (2010 November 22)

nanorak írta:


> 9es


----------



## bogi511 (2010 November 22)

ZSOLTI101 írta:


>


 Nekem is...


----------



## bogi511 (2010 November 22)

Zsolti most azon versenyzünk kinek mennyi?


----------



## ZSOLTI101 (2010 November 22)

mangaboy írta:


> Mi az? Két hulla úszik a vízen?
> ???
> Holtverseny.


----------



## ZSOLTI101 (2010 November 22)

mangaboy írta:


> Mit kell adni a hasmenéses vízilónak?
> ???
> UTAT!!!


----------



## bogi511 (2010 November 22)

Zsolti...
Hát ez hulllla jóóóóóó...:4:


----------



## ZSOLTI101 (2010 November 22)

eiffel írta:


> szinte 5 évente várost váltok..


----------



## ZSOLTI101 (2010 November 22)

zefme írta:


> nap


----------



## adli79 (2010 November 22)

7


----------



## bogi511 (2010 November 22)

Megelőztél.....


----------



## ZSOLTI101 (2010 November 22)

szmodics írta:


> 3


----------



## ZSOLTI101 (2010 November 22)

bogi511 írta:


> Megelőztél.....


Kedves Bogi ! 
Hát ilyen az élet!


----------



## bogi511 (2010 November 22)

Nem ér...Te nem harcolsz közben egy 11 hónapos csajszival..


----------



## adli79 (2010 November 22)

nemis mert 9


----------



## ZSOLTI101 (2010 November 22)

bogi511 írta:


> Megelőztél.....


 Nekem már meg van a 20.kiss


----------



## kac-kac (2010 November 22)

szasztok, számoljunk: 1


----------



## kac-kac (2010 November 22)

2


----------



## kac-kac (2010 November 22)

3


----------



## kac-kac (2010 November 22)

4


----------



## kac-kac (2010 November 22)

5


----------



## ZSOLTI101 (2010 November 22)

bogi511 írta:


> Nem ér...Te nem harcolsz közben egy 11 hónapos csajszival..


 Harcoltam 4,5 évvel ezelőtt de fiúval.


----------



## kac-kac (2010 November 22)

6


----------



## bogi511 (2010 November 22)

Na mostmár egerem sincs....
És most sirok brüühüüüühüüüü:12:


----------



## kac-kac (2010 November 22)

8


----------



## kac-kac (2010 November 22)

janem: 7!


----------



## adli79 (2010 November 22)

meg lesz nekem is hamarosan


----------



## kac-kac (2010 November 22)

bogi511 írta:


> Na mostmár egerem sincs....
> És most sirok brüühüüüühüüüü:12:



tacsszkrín?


----------



## bogi511 (2010 November 22)

Most már 15 akkor is utolérlek.....


----------



## kac-kac (2010 November 22)

9


----------



## kac-kac (2010 November 22)

10-et kihagyom: 11


----------



## bogi511 (2010 November 22)

16


----------



## ZSOLTI101 (2010 November 22)

bogi511 írta:


> Na mostmár egerem sincs....
> És most sirok brüühüüüühüüüü:12:


 Kedves Bogi !
Nem kéne , már csak 5 van a célig.


----------



## adli79 (2010 November 22)

11


----------



## kac-kac (2010 November 22)

má csak azt nem értem, minek ez a 20-as játék, csak a szervert terheli, nem lehetne kikapcsóni, csókolom?


----------



## bogi511 (2010 November 22)

a 10 az már smafú?


----------



## kac-kac (2010 November 22)

21


----------



## kac-kac (2010 November 22)

nyertem, túl vagyok a húszon


----------



## kac-kac (2010 November 22)

pár évvel legalábbis


----------



## bogi511 (2010 November 22)

kac-kac írta:


> má csak azt nem értem, minek ez a 20-as játék, csak a szervert terheli, nem lehetne kikapcsóni, csókolom?


 
Abban vóna lógikka (Hofi után szabadon)


----------



## kac-kac (2010 November 22)

ja, hogy a számolós játákban kimaradt a 12, 13, 14... stb. ?


----------



## kac-kac (2010 November 22)

vóna biz


----------



## bogi511 (2010 November 22)

kac-kac írta:


> nyertem, túl vagyok a húszon


 
Ha ez számítanna, akkor én is nyernék...


----------



## adli79 (2010 November 22)

12


----------



## kac-kac (2010 November 22)

na most akkor 20-tól visszafelé, jó?


----------



## bogi511 (2010 November 22)

És igen már el is értem, jeeeee.
Akkor mikor 20 lettem de akartam öregebb lenni most meg?


----------



## kac-kac (2010 November 22)

kettesével! ezám a nehéz!


----------



## kac-kac (2010 November 22)

akkor csinálok még párat 20 felett is


----------



## bogi511 (2010 November 22)

kac-kac írta:


> na most akkor 20-tól visszafelé, jó?


 

Ne mán...Végre letölthetném a dinós keresztszemes amit küldtek.
Na lécccciiii....


----------



## adli79 (2010 November 22)

13


----------



## kac-kac (2010 November 22)

"nem csak a húszéveseké a fórum..."


----------



## adli79 (2010 November 22)

14


----------



## bogi511 (2010 November 22)

22 !! Á besokaltam.
Újra osztok..hehehe


----------



## kac-kac (2010 November 22)

...meg a RUM, ja hogy már 20 felett járok, akkor: csókolom!


----------



## adli79 (2010 November 22)

15


----------



## adli79 (2010 November 22)

16


----------



## adli79 (2010 November 22)

17


----------



## adli79 (2010 November 22)

18


----------



## adli79 (2010 November 22)

már csak kettő


----------



## bicere49 (2010 November 22)

Jó a Fórum!


----------



## adli79 (2010 November 22)

uccsó


----------



## adli79 (2010 November 22)

köszi a lehetőséget


----------



## balsus91 (2010 November 22)

*Segítség*

Sziasztok valaki tudna segíteni a dualizmus koráról vmi kiegészítéssel??:neutral::neutral:


----------



## balsus91 (2010 November 22)

jahm a fórum tényleg jó...


----------



## balsus91 (2010 November 22)

mi a helyzet veletek?? kac-kac??


----------



## balsus91 (2010 November 22)

hmm??


----------



## csabnew (2010 November 22)

Hy


----------



## balsus91 (2010 November 22)

a focit szereti valaki??


----------



## csabnew (2010 November 22)

1


----------



## balsus91 (2010 November 22)

hali


----------



## csabnew (2010 November 22)

2


----------



## balsus91 (2010 November 22)

mizujs?


----------



## lenardzs (2010 November 22)

Kedves Fórumozók,

Két könyvet szeretnék kérni Tőletek, egyiket sem találtam a keresőben. Mindkettő angyon sürgős, kötelező olvasmány: 
1. Fekete István: A koppányi aga testamentuma
2. Breszt Borisz: Divényi történet

Nagyon szépen köszönöm előre is. 
Zsuzsa


----------



## csabnew (2010 November 22)

Szeretnek gyors 20 hozzaszolit!


----------



## balsus91 (2010 November 22)

nem igaz.....


----------



## csabnew (2010 November 22)

3


----------



## balsus91 (2010 November 22)

en is...


----------



## csabnew (2010 November 22)

Már megvan 5...


----------



## balsus91 (2010 November 22)

de am a 2 nap az h van ha tegnap reggeltem


----------



## csabnew (2010 November 22)

Melyik a kedvenc csapatod?


----------



## balsus91 (2010 November 22)

mm csak hnap tolthetek le


----------



## balsus91 (2010 November 22)

a manchester es a dvtk


----------



## csabnew (2010 November 22)

4


----------



## balsus91 (2010 November 22)

neked


----------



## balsus91 (2010 November 22)

nem jo a billentyuzetem.....


----------



## balsus91 (2010 November 22)

ez nem jo igy


----------



## csabnew (2010 November 22)

liverpool és dvsc


----------



## balsus91 (2010 November 22)

14


----------



## csabnew (2010 November 22)

Mi nem jo?


----------



## csabnew (2010 November 22)

5


----------



## balsus91 (2010 November 22)

a dvsc t en inkabb tisztelem mint szeretem de jol csinaljak amit csinalnak a hatter is jo


----------



## balsus91 (2010 November 22)

18


----------



## kac-kac (2010 November 22)

bogi511 írta:


> Ne mán...Végre letölthetném a dinós keresztszemes amit küldtek.
> Na lécccciiii....



Nem eszik olyan forrón a dínót: még várnod kell 2 napot...


----------



## balsus91 (2010 November 22)

nah végre újra jó a billentyűzetem...


----------



## csabnew (2010 November 22)

es meg jobb lesz ... , nem ugy mint a pesti (erősen gyenge) csapatok ,es meg jobb lesz!


----------



## balsus91 (2010 November 22)

át állította magát angolra...:S:S pff


----------



## csabnew (2010 November 22)

lesz új stadion is!


----------



## balsus91 (2010 November 22)

úgy legyen téll szép az h nem kiveszik a pénzt hanem először bele teszik....


----------



## csabnew (2010 November 22)

hello nemigaz, h csak egy vki van online-n


----------



## zefme (2010 November 22)

csabnew írta:


> Szeretnek gyors 20 hozzaszolit!



en is


----------



## zefme (2010 November 22)

zefme írta:


> en is



es mar


----------



## zefme (2010 November 22)

zefme írta:


> es mar



nem is kell


----------



## csabnew (2010 November 22)

A dvtk tele van külföldiekkel...


----------



## zefme (2010 November 22)

zefme írta:


> nem is kell



ra


----------



## balsus91 (2010 November 22)

vki tud segíteni??


----------



## zefme (2010 November 22)

zefme írta:


> ra



sokat


----------



## csabnew (2010 November 22)

hogy es már?


----------



## zefme (2010 November 22)

zefme írta:


> sokat



várni


----------



## csabnew (2010 November 22)

Miben kell segítség?


----------



## balsus91 (2010 November 22)

az h 2napos reg szükséges az h van a tegnapról mára az egynek számít??


----------



## zefme (2010 November 22)

zefme írta:


> várni



meg ugy


----------



## maxi40 (2010 November 22)

szépek


----------



## zefme (2010 November 22)

zefme írta:


> meg ugy



kb.


----------



## csabnew (2010 November 22)

Milyen klubban vagyok?


----------



## zefme (2010 November 22)

zefme írta:


> kb.



egy uzenetet (a kovetkezot)


----------



## maxi40 (2010 November 22)

helló


----------



## balsus91 (2010 November 22)

h milyen klubban??


----------



## zefme (2010 November 22)

zefme írta:


> egy uzenetet (a kovetkezot)



na kerem itt is van a huszadik


----------



## csabnew (2010 November 22)

hát ak várni köll!


----------



## csabnew (2010 November 22)

egy hijan 20


----------



## csabnew (2010 November 22)

Igen mostmár szabad lehetek mint a hal ebben a lapon!


----------



## maxi40 (2010 November 22)

most tanulok horgolni


----------



## baloghzs (2010 November 22)

sziasztok, a megköszönés is beleszámit a 20-ba?


----------



## baloghzs (2010 November 22)

1


----------



## baloghzs (2010 November 22)

helló


----------



## baloghzs (2010 November 22)

hű, ez jó lassú!!


----------



## baloghzs (2010 November 22)

van itt valaki?


----------



## bicere49 (2010 November 22)

Jelen!


----------



## maxi40 (2010 November 22)

Üdvözlet a dél-alföldről


----------



## baloghzs (2010 November 22)

nálatok milyen az idő?


----------



## baloghzs (2010 November 22)

nálunk esett egész nap, sétálni sem tudtunk


----------



## maxi40 (2010 November 22)

meleg


----------



## baloghzs (2010 November 22)

hahóóóó


----------



## baloghzs (2010 November 22)

na már csak 10


----------



## baloghzs (2010 November 22)

9


----------



## melitta5 (2010 November 22)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg



Köszi, és itt is egy Melitta...


----------



## baloghzs (2010 November 22)

8


----------



## baloghzs (2010 November 22)

7


----------



## baloghzs (2010 November 22)

kicsit kinlódós ez a regisztráció, nem?


----------



## csabnew (2010 November 22)

*Hy*

Hy


----------



## maxi40 (2010 November 22)

próbálom megtanulni


----------



## csabnew (2010 November 22)

En hiába gyüjtöttem 20-at össze nem sikerült... Tudja vki miért?


----------



## villamos1 (2010 November 22)

**


----------



## csabnew (2010 November 22)

hali..


----------



## villamos1 (2010 November 22)




----------



## villamos1 (2010 November 22)

megvártad a két napot??


----------



## csabnew (2010 November 22)

+ 2 napja regisztráltam de mégsem OK


----------



## villamos1 (2010 November 22)

azt olvastam, hogy


----------



## villamos1 (2010 November 22)

meg kell várni a 2 napot


----------



## villamos1 (2010 November 22)

...ÉS a 20 hozzáaszólást!


----------



## csabnew (2010 November 22)

ugyanugy kiirja az üzenetet nem értem?


----------



## baloghzs (2010 November 22)

5


----------



## villamos1 (2010 November 22)

hmm...akkor lehet, hogy írj az adminnak


----------



## csabnew (2010 November 22)

hiába en mar 5 napja is regisztráltam+ az adminisztrátornak is írtam levelet mégsem OK!


----------



## baloghzs (2010 November 22)

igen!


----------



## csabnew (2010 November 22)

+ hiába van meg 20 üzenet


----------



## villamos1 (2010 November 22)

értem én, hogy mire lenne jó ez a 20hsz


----------



## csabnew (2010 November 22)

sztem ez vmi parkolópálya talán nem is itt kell haha majd pont a 8348. oldalon ez vicces sztem


----------



## baloghzs (2010 November 22)

de uncsi


----------



## villamos1 (2010 November 22)

de elveszti az értelmét


----------



## baloghzs (2010 November 22)

na már csak 4


----------



## villamos1 (2010 November 22)

tényleg kínlódás


----------



## villamos1 (2010 November 22)

a két nap még reális


----------



## csabnew (2010 November 22)

Héj nekem már hiába van 30 is?


----------



## villamos1 (2010 November 22)

abc


----------



## villamos1 (2010 November 22)

def


----------



## villamos1 (2010 November 22)

ghi


----------



## baloghzs (2010 November 22)

3


----------



## baloghzs (2010 November 22)

nagyon gáz


----------



## baloghzs (2010 November 22)

uccsóóó


----------



## villamos1 (2010 November 22)

jkl


----------



## villamos1 (2010 November 22)

mno


----------



## villamos1 (2010 November 22)

pqr


----------



## villamos1 (2010 November 22)

stu


----------



## villamos1 (2010 November 22)

vz.


----------



## villamos1 (2010 November 22)

demostmér


----------



## villamos1 (2010 November 22)

gyerunk


----------



## villamos1 (2010 November 22)

múúúúúkodj


----------



## villamos1 (2010 November 22)

jajajajjajajjajajajjjjjjjaajaajajaa


----------



## villamos1 (2010 November 22)

mennyi?


----------



## villamos1 (2010 November 22)

igggen?24???


----------



## villamos1 (2010 November 22)




----------



## csiszerkar (2010 November 22)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


----------



## csiszerkar (2010 November 22)

kiss


csiszerkar írta:


>


----------



## fragi (2010 November 22)

Szerintem is az


----------



## csiszerkar (2010 November 22)

Udv mindenkinek


----------



## csiszerkar (2010 November 22)

:..:


fragi írta:


> Szerintem is az


----------



## fragi (2010 November 22)

amit nagyon keresek könyvet, csak ezen a fórumon találtam meg prc formátumban


----------



## zorat (2010 November 22)

M


----------



## fragi (2010 November 22)

szia Csiszerkar


----------



## csiszerkar (2010 November 22)

Udv


----------



## fragi (2010 November 22)

Tegnap óta esz a fene, hogy már meglegyen


----------



## fragi (2010 November 22)

na már az 5. hsz


----------



## csiszerkar (2010 November 22)

Hol lehet 20 nhozzaszolast gyujteni,uj tag vagyok tapasztalodom meg


----------



## fragi (2010 November 22)

itt esik ez a fránya eső


----------



## csiszerkar (2010 November 22)

Segitseget kerek


----------



## fragi (2010 November 22)

ha már beszélgetünk, hamar összejön


----------



## fragi (2010 November 22)

azon vagyok, hogy egymást segítsük


----------



## fragi (2010 November 22)

a fele mindjárt meg is van


----------



## csiszerkar (2010 November 22)

encus76 írta:


>


----------



## csiszerkar (2010 November 22)

koszi Fragi ,akkor itt kell uzengetni


----------



## csiszerkar (2010 November 22)

Te is uj tag vagy?


----------



## csiszerkar (2010 November 22)

nagytomi írta:


> Bejelentkezem, üdv mindenkinek!


----------



## csiszerkar (2010 November 22)

gabiraikkonen írta:


> 20


----------



## fragi (2010 November 22)

igen, az vagyok


----------



## fragi (2010 November 22)

Kimentem innen, és alig találtam vissza


----------



## csiszerkar (2010 November 22)

Udv


----------



## csiszerkar (2010 November 22)

hat el lehet barangolni


----------



## fragi (2010 November 22)

na kifogytam


----------



## fragi (2010 November 22)

igen, elég jó fórum


----------



## csiszerkar (2010 November 22)

mar 15 haladok


----------



## csiszerkar (2010 November 22)

sok jodolog van


----------



## csiszerkar (2010 November 22)

sok jo dolog van


----------



## fragi (2010 November 22)

16


----------



## csiszerkar (2010 November 22)

mar nagykoru lettem 18


----------



## fragi (2010 November 22)

már csak 2 kell neked


----------



## csiszerkar (2010 November 22)

meg 2 es kesz


----------



## csiszerkar (2010 November 22)

igen de te is haladsz


----------



## csiszerkar (2010 November 22)

akkor vege?


----------



## csiszerkar (2010 November 22)

jo bongeszest szia


----------



## fragi (2010 November 22)

ilyen könnyen sem fog máskor menni


----------



## fragi (2010 November 22)

köszi és neked is


----------



## fragi (2010 November 22)

szia


----------



## fragi (2010 November 22)

és talán az utolsó a kötelezőhöz


----------



## nedir (2010 November 22)

1


----------



## nedir (2010 November 22)

3


----------



## nedir (2010 November 22)

2


----------



## Jucióvó (2010 November 22)

néz-kéz


----------



## Klórszulfon (2010 November 22)

Szép napot mindenkinek! (Sajnos nálunk éppen esik az eső).


----------



## Klórszulfon (2010 November 22)

Bölcsesség:
Mindig biztosak vagyunk benne, hogy az utolsó döntésünk helytelen.


----------



## Gazza (2010 November 22)

Jó estét kívánok!


----------



## Gazza (2010 November 22)

Üdv mindenkinek!


----------



## Gazza (2010 November 22)

3


----------



## Gazza (2010 November 22)

4


----------



## Gazza (2010 November 22)

5


----------



## Gazza (2010 November 22)

6


----------



## Gazza (2010 November 22)

7


----------



## Gazza (2010 November 22)

8


----------



## Gazza (2010 November 22)

9


----------



## Gazza (2010 November 22)

10


----------



## Gazza (2010 November 22)

11


----------



## Gazza (2010 November 22)

12


----------



## Gazza (2010 November 22)

13


----------



## Gazza (2010 November 22)

14


----------



## Gazza (2010 November 22)

15


----------



## Gazza (2010 November 22)

16


----------



## Gazza (2010 November 22)

17


----------



## Gazza (2010 November 22)

18


----------



## Gazza (2010 November 22)

19


----------



## Gazza (2010 November 22)

Finish!


----------



## begidsanmeli (2010 November 22)

Sziasztok! Nagy szükségem volna sűrgősen Delhusa Gjon: ha hallod a harangok hangját című dalának zenei alapjára. Segítségeteket előre is köszönöm!


----------



## begidsanmeli (2010 November 22)

Sziasztok! Nagy szükségem volna sürgősen Delhusa Gjon: ha hallod a harangok hangját című dalának zenei alapjára. Segítségeteket előre is köszönöm!


----------



## Kallomaki (2010 November 22)

Melitta írta:


> 1, jelen


----------



## Kallomaki (2010 November 22)

köszi


----------



## Kallomaki (2010 November 22)

Kallomaki írta:


> köszi


jó


----------



## Kallomaki (2010 November 22)

er


----------



## Kallomaki (2010 November 22)

rt


----------



## Tommy28 (2010 November 22)

*köszönés*

Sziasztok!Jó az oldal gratulálok!És őszintén szólva érdekelne egy két szintistilus,úgyhogy igyexem hozzá szólni!De ígérem maradok akkor is,ha letöltöttem


----------



## Kallomaki (2010 November 22)

tz


----------



## Tommy28 (2010 November 22)

igen..itt vagyok


----------



## Kallomaki (2010 November 22)

ui


----------



## Kallomaki (2010 November 22)

df


----------



## Tommy28 (2010 November 22)

jah és köszönöm hogy jöhettem!


----------



## Kallomaki (2010 November 22)

gh


----------



## Kallomaki (2010 November 22)

ggg


----------



## Kallomaki (2010 November 22)

cvb


----------



## Kallomaki (2010 November 22)

bnm


----------



## Tommy28 (2010 November 22)

és igyexem majd én is feltölteni..nekem is vannak yamaha szintihez cuccaim!!Psr s900 előnyben!!


----------



## Kallomaki (2010 November 22)

hhh


----------



## Kallomaki (2010 November 22)

bbb


----------



## Kallomaki (2010 November 22)

gfds


----------



## Kallomaki (2010 November 22)

bvxx


----------



## Tommy28 (2010 November 22)

szóval


----------



## Kallomaki (2010 November 22)

asd


----------



## Tommy28 (2010 November 22)

6


----------



## Kallomaki (2010 November 22)

ert


----------



## Tommy28 (2010 November 22)

7


----------



## Kallomaki (2010 November 22)

aaaa


----------



## Tommy28 (2010 November 22)

8


----------



## Kallomaki (2010 November 22)

llkk


----------



## Tommy28 (2010 November 22)

9


----------



## Kallomaki (2010 November 22)

mmmmm


----------



## Tommy28 (2010 November 22)

10


----------



## Tommy28 (2010 November 22)

11


----------



## Tommy28 (2010 November 22)

12


----------



## Tommy28 (2010 November 22)

13


----------



## Tommy28 (2010 November 22)

14


----------



## Tommy28 (2010 November 22)

15


----------



## Tommy28 (2010 November 22)

16


----------



## Tommy28 (2010 November 22)

17


----------



## Tommy28 (2010 November 22)

18


----------



## Tommy28 (2010 November 22)

19


----------



## Tommy28 (2010 November 22)

20!!És mégegyszer köszönöm mindenkinek aki feltöltött,de majd ott folyt köv(amúgy nem tudom ki találta ki ezt a 20hozzászólásos dolgot,de nem túl jó ötlet volt)...Erőtetett


----------



## inter09 (2010 November 22)

*Néhány jó vicc*

*FIZIKA* 
Magyarázza az anyag természetét. Hozzon létre egy zongorányi antianyagot, egyesítse az anyaggal (zongora). Írja le a látottakat.


----------



## inter09 (2010 November 22)

*FILOZÓFIA* 
Vázolja az emberi gondolkodás fejlődését. Mérje fel ennek jelentőségét. Hasonlítsa össze valamely más gondolkodás fejlődésével. Térjen ki a lét tarthatatlanságát igazoló elméletekre. Adjon kézzelfogható megoldást ( ne kövessen el öngyilkosságot a vizsga végéig).


----------



## inter09 (2010 November 22)

*TÖRTÉNELEM *
Jellemezze a pápaság történetét a kezdetektől napjainkig, koncentráljon különösen, de nem kizárólagosan a szociális, politikai, gazdasági, vallási és filozófiai hatásán Európára, Ázsiára és Afrikára. Legyen tömör, velős, egyedi.​


----------



## inter09 (2010 November 22)

*ORVOSTUDOMÁNY* 
Az asztalon talál egy borotvapengét, egy csomag gézt és egy üveg skót whiskyt. Vegye ki az egyik veséjét majd cserélje ki a másikkal. Ne varrja össze, amíg a munkáját ki nem értékelik. 15 perce van.


----------



## inter09 (2010 November 22)

*RETORIKA* 
2500 lázadó, őrült benszülött tombol a szomszédos teremben. Nyugtassa meg őket. Bármely ősi nyelvet használhat, kivéve a latint és a görögöt.


----------



## inter09 (2010 November 22)

*BIOLÓGIA* 
Hozzon létre szilícium alapú életet. Becsülje meg az eltéréseket az elkövetkező emberi kultúrákban, ha ez az életforma 500 millió évvel ezelőtt kifejlődhetett volna. Állításait tényadatokkal bizonyítsa is.


----------



## inter09 (2010 November 22)

*ZENE* 
Írjon zongorakonchertót. Hangszerelje, majd adja elő furulyán és dobon. Segítségképpen a széke alatt talál egy zongorát.


----------



## inter09 (2010 November 22)

*PSZICHOLÓGIA* 
Munkásságukról szerzett tudása alapján értékelje az érzelmi stabilitást, az alkalmazkodóképesség fokát és az elfojtott frusztrációkat a következő személyeknél: Nagy Sándor, II. Ramszesz, Hammurabi. Az alanyoktól vett idézetekkel támassza alá értékelését, a megfelelő hivatkozásokkal. A fordítás nem kötelező.


----------



## inter09 (2010 November 22)

*SZEXUÁLPSZICHOLÓGIA* 
Mutassa be a nemi eltévelyedéseket és az enyhébb betegségek tüneteit. Szégyellje magát.


----------



## inter09 (2010 November 22)

*KATONAI SZAKÉRTELEM* 
Egy nagy kaliberű lőfegyver darabjait találja az asztalán. Mellettük fekszik egy nyomtatott használati utasítás bantu nyelven. Tíz perc múlva egy éhes bengáli tigris csatlakozik Önhöz. Tegye meg az Ön által szükségesnek ítélt lépéseket. Legyen kész utólag felülvizsgálni döntéseit.


----------



## inter09 (2010 November 22)

*ESZTÉTIKA* 
Érveljen a tudományág fontossága mellett.


----------



## inter09 (2010 November 22)

*ATOMFIZIKA* 
Létesítsen láncreakciót vagy atommáglyát, tetszés szerint. Vázolja egy magfúziós erőmű tervét.


----------



## inter09 (2010 November 22)

*KÉMIA* 
Szubtrópusi körülmények között állítson elő szupravezetot. Állítson elő kénessavat. Vágja ketté majd illessze össze újra. Mit lát?


----------



## inter09 (2010 November 22)

*MATEMATIKA* 
Alkosson hiperkomlex számokból konkáv halmazt, amely a recipriverexkluzív (önmagán kívül bármely más számmal egyenlo) számok halmazának részhalmaza. Ábrázolja 5 dimenziós koordináta-rendszerben. Kösse össze a pontokat úgy, hogy a kialakuló geometriai alakzat a szögfelezőivel együtt Tapsi Hapsi képét adja ki.


----------



## inter09 (2010 November 22)

*FÖLDRAJZ* 
A kőolaj és a koszén keletkezésének folyamata, mérföldkövei - összehasonlítás. Mutasson példákat (saját gyűjtés), játssza le a folyamatokat. Kőzet- és anyagfelismerés: U236, ózon, deutérium, kurcsatóvium, neodézium. Mutassa be, elemezze.


----------



## inter09 (2010 November 22)

*PARAPSZICHOLÓGIA* 
Ragassza a következő tárgyakat a testére: pogácsa, bélyeg, működő hősugárzó, tojáshéj. Egyéb feladatok: távolbalátás, távgyógyítás, elrejtett tárgyak megtalálása, mozgatása, levitáció, asztrálutazás. Teleportálja magát a Jupiterre, az ott készült polaroidképekkel igazolja magát.


----------



## inter09 (2010 November 22)

*PEDAGÓGIA* 
Oktassa ki vizsgáztatóit.


----------



## inter09 (2010 November 22)

*ALKALMAZOTT MÉRNÖKI TUDOMÁNYOK* 
Kössön sorba 1 izzót. (Pluszpontért ugyanezen izzót párhuzamosan is kötheti)


----------



## inter09 (2010 November 22)

*ISMERETELMÉLET* 
Foglaljon állást az igazság mellett vagy ellen. Bizonyítsa állásfoglalását.


----------



## darkcameleon (2010 November 22)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg



Az elsö hozzaszolasom


----------



## darkcameleon (2010 November 22)

Nem tudom mi ertelme ennek


----------



## darkcameleon (2010 November 22)

Miről szoktatok itt beszélgetni?


----------



## darkcameleon (2010 November 22)

Úgy látom, Inter is komoly hozzászólásokat ír


----------



## inter09 (2010 November 22)

*Csillagászat*

*CSILLAGÁSZAT* 
Bizonyítsa be az Ön által ismert elméletek segítségével hogy a pulzáló világegyetem konvex. Válaszát 4 dimenziós rajzokkal illusztrálja. Modellezze egy kvazár működését a fiókban található protonok és fotonok segítségével. Egyéb segédeszközök (quarkok, logarléc, építokocka, stb.) nem használhatók.


----------



## darkcameleon (2010 November 22)

Ez az ötödik hozzászólásom


----------



## darkcameleon (2010 November 22)

Már csak 15 öt kell csinálnom


----------



## darkcameleon (2010 November 22)

14 és le is tudom szedni a zenét amit kerestem


----------



## darkcameleon (2010 November 22)

Bizonyítsa be az Ön által ismert elméletek segítségével hogy a pulzáló világegyetem konvex. Válaszát 4 dimenziós rajzokkal illusztrálja. Modellezze egy kvazár működését a fiókban található protonok és fotonok segítségével. Egyéb segédeszközök (quarkok, logarléc, építokocka, stb.


----------



## darkcameleon (2010 November 22)

Ez komolyan számolja, hogy a hozzászólásaim között mennyi idő telik el...LOL


----------



## darkcameleon (2010 November 22)

Amint ezt leírtam a felével meg is vagyok


----------



## darkcameleon (2010 November 22)

Haladjunk...


----------



## darkcameleon (2010 November 22)

Remélem hagyja hogy egy nap letudjam a 20 hozzászólást


----------



## darkcameleon (2010 November 22)

ez a 14. üzenetem


----------



## darkcameleon (2010 November 22)

már csak 6 kell és meg is van a várva várt muzsika


----------



## darkcameleon (2010 November 22)

háromtól visszaszámolok...


----------



## darkcameleon (2010 November 22)

kezdem is


----------



## darkcameleon (2010 November 22)

3


----------



## darkcameleon (2010 November 22)

2


----------



## darkcameleon (2010 November 22)

komoyl ez az oldal... 1 végeztem, dark voltam


----------



## norus (2010 November 23)

Üdv Mindenkinek! Új vagyok, de szívesen olvasok mindent.


----------



## norus (2010 November 23)

Akkor most növelem a hozzászólások számát?


----------



## dobisan (2010 November 23)

Üdvözlök mindenkit.  Csak itt találtam meg egy könyvet amit szeretnék elolvasni.  (David Safier: Pocsék karma) Köszönöm Endora nevű felhasználónak hogy megosztotta. Bár csak ne kéne felesleges hozzászólásokat írni hogy letölthessek egy 800 kilobájtos csatolmányt.  Egyébként miért jó az a fórumotoknak hogy aki csak valamit szeretne letölteni annak muszáj húsz darab teljesen felesleges hozzászólást írnia? Nem hiszem hogy ezek a hozzászólások bármi értékeset hozzátennének a fórumhoz.  Na megyek keresek valami fórumjátékos topicot vagy szóláncot vagy ilyesmit.


----------



## Integra (2010 November 23)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Lemoni (2010 November 23)




----------



## Lemoni (2010 November 23)

20


----------



## Lemoni (2010 November 23)

19


----------



## Lemoni (2010 November 23)

18


----------



## Lemoni (2010 November 23)

17


----------



## Lemoni (2010 November 23)

16


----------



## Lemoni (2010 November 23)

15


----------



## Lemoni (2010 November 23)

14


----------



## Lemoni (2010 November 23)

13


----------



## Lemoni (2010 November 23)

12


----------



## Lemoni (2010 November 23)

11


----------



## Lemoni (2010 November 23)

10


----------



## Lemoni (2010 November 23)

9


----------



## Lemoni (2010 November 23)

8


----------



## Lemoni (2010 November 23)

7


----------



## Lemoni (2010 November 23)

6


----------



## Lemoni (2010 November 23)

5


----------



## Lemoni (2010 November 23)

4


----------



## Lemoni (2010 November 23)

3


----------



## Lemoni (2010 November 23)

2


----------



## ancika-levike (2010 November 23)

sziasztok


----------



## ancika-levike (2010 November 23)

uj vagyok


----------



## ancika-levike (2010 November 23)

a nevem annamaria


----------



## melon72 (2010 November 23)

Köszönöm


----------



## melon72 (2010 November 23)

19. Köszönöm


----------



## melon72 (2010 November 23)

18.Köszönöm


----------



## melon72 (2010 November 23)

17. Köszönöm


----------



## melon72 (2010 November 23)

16. Köszönöm


----------



## melon72 (2010 November 23)

15. Köszönöm


----------



## melon72 (2010 November 23)

14. Köszönöm


----------



## melon72 (2010 November 23)

13. Köszönöm


----------



## melon72 (2010 November 23)

12. Köszönöm


----------



## melon72 (2010 November 23)

11. Köszönöm


----------



## melon72 (2010 November 23)

10. Köszönöm


----------



## melon72 (2010 November 23)

9. Köszönöm


----------



## locsek (2010 November 23)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


 Szia!
Igen nekem is 20 hozzászólásra lenne szükségem


----------



## melon72 (2010 November 23)

8. Köszönöm


----------



## melon72 (2010 November 23)

7. Köszönöm


----------



## melon72 (2010 November 23)

6. Köszönöm


----------



## melon72 (2010 November 23)

5. Köszönöm


----------



## melon72 (2010 November 23)

4. Köszönöm


----------



## melon72 (2010 November 23)

3. Köszönöm


----------



## melon72 (2010 November 23)

2. Köszönöm


----------



## melon72 (2010 November 23)

1. Köszönöm


----------



## melon72 (2010 November 23)

És tényleg köszönöm!!!!!!!!!


----------



## locsek (2010 November 23)

Amúgy nagyon tetszik ez az oldal sok hasznos információt láttam itt és elég sürgős letölthető infót találtam.
Nem tudom lesz időm ennyi hozzászólást teljesíteni.
segítséget kérek!


----------



## adrika2424 (2010 November 23)

szia


----------



## adrika2424 (2010 November 23)

ki szeret olvasni


----------



## adrika2424 (2010 November 23)

én szeretek


----------



## adrika2424 (2010 November 23)

de csak


----------



## adrika2424 (2010 November 23)

regényeket


----------



## adrika2424 (2010 November 23)

az az izgi


----------



## adrika2424 (2010 November 23)

:d:d:d:d:d


----------



## adrika2424 (2010 November 23)

a szerelemesek


----------



## adrika2424 (2010 November 23)

főleg a harlequin
regények


----------



## adrika2424 (2010 November 23)

pl. júlia


----------



## adrika2424 (2010 November 23)

romana szívhang


----------



## adrika2424 (2010 November 23)

bianca


----------



## adrika2424 (2010 November 23)

tőlük a legjobb történetek


----------



## adrika2424 (2010 November 23)

olasz görög spanyol arab


----------



## adrika2424 (2010 November 23)

én


----------



## adrika2424 (2010 November 23)

ezeket


----------



## adrika2424 (2010 November 23)

szeretem


----------



## adrika2424 (2010 November 23)

érdekesek


----------



## adrika2424 (2010 November 23)

mindig gyorsan


----------



## adrika2424 (2010 November 23)

el olvasom


----------



## adrika2424 (2010 November 23)

nem tudom


----------



## adrika2424 (2010 November 23)

leteni ez van


----------



## adrika2424 (2010 November 23)

remélem meg van a 20


----------



## babar022 (2010 November 23)

*köszi a topikot*

1.


----------



## babar022 (2010 November 23)

*köszi a topikot*

2


----------



## babar022 (2010 November 23)

*köszi a topikot*

3


----------



## babar022 (2010 November 23)

*köszi a topikot*

4


----------



## babar022 (2010 November 23)

*köszi a topikot*

5


----------



## babar022 (2010 November 23)

*köszi a topikot*

6


----------



## babar022 (2010 November 23)

*köszi a topikot*

7


----------



## Ingyi (2010 November 23)

Köszi a lehetősége


----------



## amalie (2010 November 23)

hello mindenkinek 1


----------



## amalie (2010 November 23)

hello mindenkinek 2


----------



## amalie (2010 November 23)

hello mindenkinek 3


----------



## amalie (2010 November 23)

hello mindenkinek 4


----------



## amalie (2010 November 23)

hello mindenkiek 5


----------



## amalie (2010 November 23)

hello mindenkinek 6


----------



## amalie (2010 November 23)

hello mindenkinek 7


----------



## amalie (2010 November 23)

hello mindenkinek 8


----------



## amalie (2010 November 23)

hello mindenkinek 9


----------



## amalie (2010 November 23)

hello mindenkinek 10


----------



## amalie (2010 November 23)

hello mindenkinek 11


----------



## amalie (2010 November 23)

hello mindenkinek 12


----------



## amalie (2010 November 23)

hello mindenkinek 13


----------



## amalie (2010 November 23)

hello mindenkinek 14


----------



## amalie (2010 November 23)

hello mindenkinek 15


----------



## amalie (2010 November 23)

hello mindenkinek 16


----------



## amalie (2010 November 23)

hello mindenkinek 17


----------



## orsiborsi76 (2010 November 23)

sziasztok!


----------



## orsiborsi76 (2010 November 23)

sziasztok megint


----------



## orsiborsi76 (2010 November 23)

ujra itt


----------



## orsiborsi76 (2010 November 23)

es megint


----------



## orsiborsi76 (2010 November 23)

haliho


----------



## orsiborsi76 (2010 November 23)

na megegyszer


----------



## orsiborsi76 (2010 November 23)

es megegyszer


----------



## orsiborsi76 (2010 November 23)

egy raadas


----------



## orsiborsi76 (2010 November 23)

de sok ez a husz


----------



## orsiborsi76 (2010 November 23)

ez meg csak a fele


----------



## orsiborsi76 (2010 November 23)

bocs mindenkitol


----------



## orsiborsi76 (2010 November 23)

ennek mi ertelme?


----------



## orsiborsi76 (2010 November 23)

12?


----------



## orsiborsi76 (2010 November 23)

nem 14


----------



## orsiborsi76 (2010 November 23)

na meg 5


----------



## orsiborsi76 (2010 November 23)

4


----------



## orsiborsi76 (2010 November 23)

3


----------



## orsiborsi76 (2010 November 23)

2


----------



## orsiborsi76 (2010 November 23)

1


----------



## orsiborsi76 (2010 November 23)

utolso


----------



## orsiborsi76 (2010 November 23)

vagy ez?


----------



## piros55 (2010 November 23)

*Sziasztok !*


----------



## tavaszieva (2010 November 23)

*Ma*

sziasztok!


----------



## lacifc (2010 November 23)

g


----------



## lacifc (2010 November 23)

100


----------



## lacifc (2010 November 23)

laci


----------



## Ingyi (2010 November 23)

Boldognak kell lennie annak, aki boldogságot akar adni a másiknak. És boldogságot kell adnod ahhoz, hogy boldog maradhass!


----------



## lacifc (2010 November 23)

roland


----------



## Ingyi (2010 November 23)

Vannak olyan örömei az életnek, amiket csak akkor tud megélni az ember, ha van gyereke, és van férje, legalábbis párja


----------



## Ingyi (2010 November 23)

Milyen gyorsan elszáll az álmodozások kora, az élet egyetlen boldog korszaka! AkibMilyen gyorsan elszáll az álmodozások kora, az élet egyetlen boldog korszaka! Akiben megvan az az isteni adottság, hogy mihelyt magára marad, belévesszen ábrándjaiba, az sohase magányos, sohase szomorú, sohase mogorva vagy levert.en megvan az az isteni adottság, hogy mihelyt magára marad, belévesszen ábrándjaiba, az sohase magányos, sohase szomorú, sohase mogorva vagy levert.


----------



## Ingyi (2010 November 23)

Érzed ezt a boldogságillatot? (...) Az emberek mozdulatlanok, komótosan nézik, ahogy elhaladunk előttük, levegőznek. (...) Én egész életemben sokat dolgoztam, de lassan dolgoztam, nem siettem el, nem vagyont akartam szerezni, vagy a vásárlók seregét látni, nem. A lassúság a boldogság titka.


----------



## Ingyi (2010 November 23)

Néha az örömöd a mosolyod forrása, de van, hogy a mosolyod lehet az örömöd forrása.


----------



## Ingyi (2010 November 23)

A boldogság ritkán van távol; csak nem mindig vagyunk tudatában a jelenlétének.


----------



## Ingyi (2010 November 23)

Az ember boldogságra született, mint a madár a repülésre.


----------



## Ingyi (2010 November 23)

Ha nevet, sokkal többet meg lehet tudni egy emberről, mint ha sír.


----------



## lacifc (2010 November 23)

g


----------



## Ingyi (2010 November 23)

A csoda, amikor megéli az ember, sohasem tökéletes, csak az emlékezet teszi azzá, és ha a boldogság meghalt, többé nem változhatik, nem lehet csalódássá! Tökéletes marad.


----------



## lacifc (2010 November 23)

rq


----------



## Ingyi (2010 November 23)

Ha nem akarnánk mindenáron boldogok lenni, egészen jól éreznénk magunkat.


----------



## lacifc (2010 November 23)

y


----------



## Ingyi (2010 November 23)

Elsősorban az a fontos, hogy a gyerekek jókedvűek, vidámak legyenek. Mit ér az élet, ha valaki belekeseredik?


----------



## Ingyi (2010 November 23)

A legboldogabb ember, aki aggódás nélkül várja a holnapot.


----------



## kazmi (2010 November 23)

Huhúúú!


----------



## Ingyi (2010 November 23)

Ha valaki őszintén számot vetne azzal a kérdéssel: "Mennyit örültem az elmúlt héten?"- sokszor riasztó eredményhez juthatna.


----------



## kazmi (2010 November 23)

Na! Máris megvan kettő!


----------



## Ingyi (2010 November 23)

Egy boldog pillanat nem más, csak színes vadvirág,
Mi elhervad, míg haza sem érsz.


----------



## lacifc (2010 November 23)

ld


----------



## Ingyi (2010 November 23)

Remélem nem sokára követlek én is


----------



## kazmi (2010 November 23)

Ha nem fázna a lábam, akkor valószínűleg nadrág lenne rajtam...


----------



## Ingyi (2010 November 23)

Csak azé a boldogság, csak az az élet nyertese, aki adja magát, feltétel nélkül, igazán.


----------



## Ingyi (2010 November 23)

A sikeres ember az, aki reggel felkel, este lefekszik, és közben azt csinálja, amihez kedve van.


----------



## kazmi (2010 November 23)

Na jó... egy igazit is: "Örökké nem eshet..." Milyen igaz!


----------



## lacifc (2010 November 23)

q


----------



## Ingyi (2010 November 23)

Főnök: az a valaki, aki késik, amikor korán beérsz a munkába, és korán jön, amikor késel.


----------



## lacifc (2010 November 23)

T


----------



## lacifc (2010 November 23)

Ui


----------



## Ingyi (2010 November 23)

A pénz jobb, mint a szegénység, már csak anyagi szempontból is.


----------



## lacifc (2010 November 23)

P


----------



## Ingyi (2010 November 23)

Köszi


----------



## lacifc (2010 November 23)

S


----------



## Ingyi (2010 November 23)

A sikeres ember megkapja, amit akar.
A boldog ember örül annak, amit kap.


----------



## lacifc (2010 November 23)

D


----------



## Ingyi (2010 November 23)

Ha szivárványt akarsz látni, el kell viselned az esőt.


----------



## Ingyi (2010 November 23)

A különbség a sikertelen és a sikeres ember között nem feltétlenül a tehetség, hanem a kitartás.


----------



## lacifc (2010 November 23)

F


----------



## Ingyi (2010 November 23)

Egy könyvnek mindig a végét olvasom el először, hogy ha esetleg meghalnék közben, legalább tudjam, mi lett a vége.


----------



## lacifc (2010 November 23)

G


----------



## lacifc (2010 November 23)

Laci


----------



## Ingyi (2010 November 23)

Még mennyi hiányzik?


----------



## Ingyi (2010 November 23)

.(


----------



## lacifc (2010 November 23)

meg van a 20 hozzaszolasom miert nem tudok letolteni?


----------



## Ingyi (2010 November 23)

1


----------



## Ingyi (2010 November 23)

2


----------



## lacifc (2010 November 23)

Miert nem tudok letolteni?


----------



## lacifc (2010 November 23)

Meg van a 20 hozzászolásom és mégsem tudok letölteni.


----------



## Ingyi (2010 November 23)




----------



## Ingyi (2010 November 23)

*.*

És mennyi időn belül íródik jóvá a hozzászólás?


----------



## Ingyi (2010 November 23)

*.*

Várni kell pár napot, vagy rögtön működik a letöltés?


----------



## Ingyi (2010 November 23)

*.*

Mert nekem még mindig semmi


----------



## Ingyi (2010 November 23)

*.*

...


----------



## Ingyi (2010 November 23)

*.*

hm


----------



## Ingyi (2010 November 23)

*.*

:55:


----------



## Ingyi (2010 November 23)

bimbili


----------



## -krisztina- (2010 November 23)

sziasztok!!
szeretnék 20 hozzászólást összegyűjteni... mit kell tennem??? ez az első


----------



## -krisztina- (2010 November 23)

megpróbálom így:
ez a harmadik


----------



## steve1977 (2010 November 23)

írj még 19et!


----------



## -krisztina- (2010 November 23)

negyedik kiss


----------



## -krisztina- (2010 November 23)

ötödik???


----------



## steve1977 (2010 November 23)

nekem is


----------



## -krisztina- (2010 November 23)

még csak hatodik...


----------



## steve1977 (2010 November 23)

hipp-hopp összejön


----------



## -krisztina- (2010 November 23)

más is így szedi össze a kötelező 20at???


----------



## -krisztina- (2010 November 23)

hát ez tök poén


----------



## steve1977 (2010 November 23)

12345


----------



## -krisztina- (2010 November 23)

most nézem, hogy már több, mint...


----------



## steve1977 (2010 November 23)

passz


----------



## -krisztina- (2010 November 23)

...3 éve regisztráltam, és még mindig...


----------



## steve1977 (2010 November 23)

közeledik a 10


----------



## -krisztina- (2010 November 23)

...nincs...


----------



## steve1977 (2010 November 23)

10


----------



## -krisztina- (2010 November 23)

...20 üzenetem...


----------



## steve1977 (2010 November 23)

:d


----------



## -krisztina- (2010 November 23)

még 8


----------



## -krisztina- (2010 November 23)

még 7


----------



## steve1977 (2010 November 23)

próbállak behozni


----------



## -krisztina- (2010 November 23)

méééég 6


----------



## -krisztina- (2010 November 23)

hajrá neked is


----------



## steve1977 (2010 November 23)

közeledik a 20


----------



## -krisztina- (2010 November 23)

mire összejön a 20, mehetek melózni


----------



## -krisztina- (2010 November 23)

még 4... vagy 3???


----------



## steve1977 (2010 November 23)

köszi


----------



## -krisztina- (2010 November 23)

márcsak néhány


----------



## steve1977 (2010 November 23)

2


----------



## -krisztina- (2010 November 23)

olyan gyors vagyok, hogy nem telik el 2 üzenet között 20 mp


----------



## steve1977 (2010 November 23)

lassú a netem


----------



## antibuli (2010 November 23)

*hi*

üdvözlök mindenkit


----------



## -krisztina- (2010 November 23)

kell még???


----------



## steve1977 (2010 November 23)

nekem simán, míg elküldi


----------



## antibuli (2010 November 23)

*18*

kell még


----------



## steve1977 (2010 November 23)

grat, megvagy!


----------



## steve1977 (2010 November 23)

na, közeledik


----------



## antibuli (2010 November 23)

*17*

mennyi van vissza.....


----------



## steve1977 (2010 November 23)

és..............


----------



## antibuli (2010 November 23)

*16*

....még visssz


----------



## antibuli (2010 November 23)

*15*

15 kell még


----------



## antibuli (2010 November 23)

*14*

kezd fogyni


----------



## steve1977 (2010 November 23)

egyre kevesebb...


----------



## antibuli (2010 November 23)

*13*

13


----------



## steve1977 (2010 November 23)

csak így tovább!


----------



## antibuli (2010 November 23)

*12*

12


----------



## antibuli (2010 November 23)

*11*

11:d


----------



## -krisztina- (2010 November 23)

te is meg vagy


----------



## antibuli (2010 November 23)

*10*

10


----------



## antibuli (2010 November 23)

*9*

már egy számjegyü


----------



## antibuli (2010 November 23)

*8*

8


----------



## steve1977 (2010 November 23)

22nél járok és még mindig nem enged tölteni, vajon mi lehet a hiba???


----------



## antibuli (2010 November 23)

*7*


----------



## antibuli (2010 November 23)

*6*

6 kell még


----------



## antibuli (2010 November 23)

*5*

ez már nem sok


----------



## antibuli (2010 November 23)

*4*

de izgi


----------



## antibuli (2010 November 23)

*3*

3


----------



## antibuli (2010 November 23)

*2*

már van 18 hozzászolásom....


----------



## antibuli (2010 November 23)

*1*

na még egy


----------



## antibuli (2010 November 23)

*0*

akkor....

üdv mindenkinek

megpróbálok hasznos tagja lenni a társaságnak


----------



## Aksika (2010 November 23)

Szia mindenkinek


----------



## Aksika (2010 November 23)

Még kellene 19


----------



## Aksika (2010 November 23)

még 18


----------



## Aksika (2010 November 23)

Hasznos tag én is szívesen leszek


----------



## Aksika (2010 November 23)

mi az,hogy 06:39?


----------



## Aksika (2010 November 23)

Itt 12:39 van


----------



## Aksika (2010 November 23)

Nya még kellene 14.Valaki mondjon valamit


----------



## Aksika (2010 November 23)

Senki?


----------



## Aksika (2010 November 23)

Király


----------



## Aksika (2010 November 23)

Akkor nincs más hátra,magamnak írok


----------



## Aksika (2010 November 23)

Antibuli


----------



## Aksika (2010 November 23)

Neked meg van a 20?


----------



## Kriss (2010 November 23)

A dokik szerint udathasadásom van. Szerintem nincs.Szerintem se.


----------



## Kriss (2010 November 23)

lassan lesz meg a 20, úgy látom....


----------



## Aksika (2010 November 23)

Á.Ez a 20 hozzászólás pfüü.Mihez?


----------



## Aksika (2010 November 23)

Magamhoz


----------



## Kriss (2010 November 23)

Az embernek 3 korszaka van: ifjúság, felnőttkor, és a "remekül nézel ki"!


----------



## Aksika (2010 November 23)

Igyekszem ám köszönöm Kriss


----------



## Kriss (2010 November 23)

A kenderkötéllel való akasztás függőséget okoz....


----------



## Aksika (2010 November 23)

Én a felnőtt korban vagyok de ez most nem látszik az irományom alapján sztem jelenleg hülye gyerek a státusz


----------



## Aksika (2010 November 23)

Már gombolyítom a kötelet


----------



## Kriss (2010 November 23)

Aksika! Neked legalább már 15...nekem még csak 5....


----------



## Aksika (2010 November 23)

A 20.-ra a nyakamon is ledssz a sámli +kirug


----------



## Aksika (2010 November 23)

Akkor most neked is hajrá Kriss aztán mehetünk nézelődni


----------



## Kriss (2010 November 23)

azért annyira ne vedd komolyan......


----------



## Kriss (2010 November 23)

igyekszem-igyekszem


----------



## Kriss (2010 November 23)

ennyi marhaságot írni.....csodálkozom magamon


----------



## Aksika (2010 November 23)

20.-ik meg van végre


----------



## Aksika (2010 November 23)

na gyerünk Kriss


----------



## Kriss (2010 November 23)

A második házasság az optimizmus győzelme a tapasztalat felett.


----------



## cemi (2010 November 23)

hali


----------



## Aksika (2010 November 23)

lépek


----------



## Kriss (2010 November 23)

úgy látom, Te már túl is teljesítettél a 20-on....


----------



## Kriss (2010 November 23)

hali


----------



## Kriss (2010 November 23)

hú bakker....még 9


----------



## cemi (2010 November 23)

jó neked aksika nekem még 6 kell


----------



## cemi (2010 November 23)

már csak 5


----------



## Kriss (2010 November 23)

A stressz az, amikor üvöltve ébredsz, és rájössz, hogy nem is aludtál.


----------



## Aksika (2010 November 23)

nem enged semmit pedig meg van a 20


----------



## Kriss (2010 November 23)

én már közel vagyok hozzá


----------



## cemi (2010 November 23)

még 4


----------



## Aksika (2010 November 23)

itt fogok tötyörögni vagy mi?


----------



## Kriss (2010 November 23)

Akksika, ne törj le.......akkor nem ér semmit??


----------



## cemi (2010 November 23)

lehet,hogy csak szivatás?


----------



## Kriss (2010 November 23)

a 48 órás regisztrációd is megvan?


----------



## cemi (2010 November 23)

fejet fel mindjárt 20


----------



## cemi (2010 November 23)

és itt a 20.


----------



## Kriss (2010 November 23)

húúú, még 4...vagyis 3


----------



## Kriss (2010 November 23)

gratula cemi


----------



## Kriss (2010 November 23)

na ezen kívül még egy.....


----------



## Kriss (2010 November 23)

éééééééésssssss GOOOOOOOOOO!!!!


----------



## Aksika (2010 November 23)

semmi


----------



## Aksika (2010 November 23)

nem enged a többi forumon semmit állandóan 20 akar.nem lát?


----------



## Kriss (2010 November 23)

na mindjárt próbálom én is.....


----------



## Kriss (2010 November 23)

Nekem se enged semmit.....


----------



## Kriss (2010 November 23)

na ez a szívás


----------



## cemi (2010 November 23)

neked is gratula


----------



## cemi (2010 November 23)

nekem se enged semmit


----------



## cemi (2010 November 23)

próbáljátok meg kijelentkezni,majd újra be


----------



## Kriss (2010 November 23)

Ez sem vált be.....:-(


----------



## elfi007 (2010 November 23)

Udvozlet a Felvidekrol


----------



## cemi (2010 November 23)

sajnos nem,nincs több ötletem


----------



## cemi (2010 November 23)

kriss látom elég rég regeztél


----------



## marcsyka199 (2010 November 23)

en is


----------



## Kriss (2010 November 23)

elfi007 üdvözlet neked is......nem akarlak elkeseríteni, de nekünk nem jött be a 20 hozzászólás....ugyanúgy nem enged semmit....


----------



## marcsyka199 (2010 November 23)

kjhgff


----------



## Kriss (2010 November 23)

régen...akkor valami nagyon kellett volna, de mikor kiderült a 24, vagy 48 órás regisztráció, akkor le is mondtam róla....most újra visszataláltam...de sajna több sikerem most sincs...:-(


----------



## cemi (2010 November 23)

valahogy igy voltam én is vele,majd pár év múlva újra találkozunk


----------



## Kriss (2010 November 23)

pedig itt azt írja, hogy 3 tag böngészi a témát....bezzeg itt tagok vagyunk, de letölteni nem enged....


----------



## Kriss (2010 November 23)

feladod...)??


----------



## cemi (2010 November 23)

szia marcsyka199


----------



## cemi (2010 November 23)

még nem


----------



## teddy619 (2010 November 23)

Sziasztok!

Köszöntök mindenkit


----------



## sdanca (2010 November 23)

Helló mindenki, üdv Százhalombattáról


----------



## fruzsimozi (2010 November 23)

Sziasztok!


----------



## fruzsimozi (2010 November 23)

Nagyon örülök ennek az oldalnak!


----------



## fruzsimozi (2010 November 23)

Újra és újra visszatérek.


----------



## fruzsimozi (2010 November 23)

Mindig van valami, amit csak itt találok meg..


----------



## fruzsimozi (2010 November 23)

Tetszik ez a közösség.


----------



## fruzsimozi (2010 November 23)

Sokrétű érdekességek tárháza.


----------



## fruzsimozi (2010 November 23)

1


----------



## fruzsimozi (2010 November 23)

2


----------



## fruzsimozi (2010 November 23)

3


----------



## fruzsimozi (2010 November 23)

4


----------



## fruzsimozi (2010 November 23)

5


----------



## teddy619 (2010 November 23)

Csak ne lenne az a fránya üzenet gyűjtögetés!


----------



## fruzsimozi (2010 November 23)

6


----------



## fruzsimozi (2010 November 23)

7


----------



## fruzsimozi (2010 November 23)

8


----------



## fruzsimozi (2010 November 23)

Ennél


----------



## fruzsimozi (2010 November 23)

több


----------



## fruzsimozi (2010 November 23)

okot


----------



## fruzsimozi (2010 November 23)

is tudok


----------



## fruzsimozi (2010 November 23)

arra,


----------



## fruzsimozi (2010 November 23)

hogy


----------



## fruzsimozi (2010 November 23)

itt


----------



## fruzsimozi (2010 November 23)

legyek.


----------



## Dagoniat (2010 November 23)

Nem akartam


----------



## Dagoniat (2010 November 23)

hogy


----------



## Dagoniat (2010 November 23)

Nem akartam,hogy úgy fessen


----------



## Dagoniat (2010 November 23)

Nem akartam,hogy úgy fessen mintha


----------



## Dagoniat (2010 November 23)

Nem akartam,hogy úgy fessen mintha csak a letöltések miatt regiztem volna de vannak olyan kedvenceim amiket sehol máshol nem lelek csk itt.


----------



## judit1208 (2010 November 23)

Jó


----------



## judit1208 (2010 November 23)

ez


----------



## judit1208 (2010 November 23)

az


----------



## judit1208 (2010 November 23)

oldal


----------



## Talltree (2010 November 23)

Jelen


----------



## Talltree (2010 November 23)

Még mindig jelen


----------



## Talltree (2010 November 23)

Jelen jelen


----------



## Talltree (2010 November 23)

Gyerekesen jelen


----------



## Talltree (2010 November 23)

Feltételes jelen


----------



## Talltree (2010 November 23)

19-20 jelen


----------



## Talltree (2010 November 23)

19-20... jelen


----------



## Talltree (2010 November 23)

Mondom...jelen


----------



## Talltree (2010 November 23)

Kitalált jelen


----------



## Talltree (2010 November 23)

Elég-jelen


----------



## Talltree (2010 November 23)

Értelmetlen jelen


----------



## Talltree (2010 November 23)

12 jelen


----------



## Talltree (2010 November 23)

13 jelen


----------



## Talltree (2010 November 23)

14 jelen


----------



## Talltree (2010 November 23)

15 jelen


----------



## Talltree (2010 November 23)

16 jelen


----------



## Talltree (2010 November 23)

17 jelen


----------



## Talltree (2010 November 23)

18 jelen


----------



## Talltree (2010 November 23)

19 jelen


----------



## Talltree (2010 November 23)

Jelen?


----------



## Talltree (2010 November 23)

Biztos jelen


----------



## Flaw (2010 November 23)

The Voice of the Rain (Walt Whitman)


----------



## Flaw (2010 November 23)

And who art thou? said I


----------



## Flaw (2010 November 23)

to the soft-falling shower,


----------



## Flaw (2010 November 23)

Which, strange to tell, gave me an answer,


----------



## Flaw (2010 November 23)

as here translated:


----------



## Flaw (2010 November 23)

I am the Poem of Earth,


----------



## Flaw (2010 November 23)

said the voice of the rain,


----------



## Flaw (2010 November 23)

Eternal I rise impalpable out of the land


----------



## Flaw (2010 November 23)

and the bottomless sea,


----------



## Flaw (2010 November 23)

Upward to heaven, whence, vaguely form'd,


----------



## Flaw (2010 November 23)

altogether changed, and


----------



## Flaw (2010 November 23)

yet the same,


----------



## Flaw (2010 November 23)

I descend to lave the drouths


----------



## Flaw (2010 November 23)

atomies, dust-layers of the globle,


----------



## Flaw (2010 November 23)

And all that in them without me were seeds only,


----------



## Flaw (2010 November 23)

latent, unborn;


----------



## Flaw (2010 November 23)

And forever, by day and night,


----------



## Flaw (2010 November 23)

I give back life to my own origin,


----------



## Flaw (2010 November 23)

and make pure and beautify it;


----------



## Flaw (2010 November 23)

(For song, issuing from its birth-place,


----------



## Flaw (2010 November 23)

after fulfilment, wandering,


----------



## Flaw (2010 November 23)

Reck'd or unreck'd, duly with love returns.)


----------



## monetti (2010 November 23)

Helló


----------



## monetti (2010 November 23)

nah


----------



## monetti (2010 November 23)

most


----------



## barthalis79 (2010 November 23)

Köszi a lehetőséget!


----------



## jongo (2010 November 23)

*Jelen*

Nem is tudom. Én csak a könyves topikból szeretnék egy ZIP fájlt letölteni, ezért 20 -at kell hozzászólnom?


----------



## jongo (2010 November 23)

...és nem is vagyok Kanadai, de hát az interneten nincsenek határok....


----------



## jongo (2010 November 23)

de, hogy gazdagítsam a témát, legyen itt egy kedvenc versem, Tóth Árpádtól:


----------



## jongo (2010 November 23)

Jártál-e mostanában a csendes tarlón este,
Mikor csillaggal ékes a roppant, tiszta tér,
S nagy, lassú szekerek ballagnak haza, messze,
S róluk a szénaillat meghalni visszatér?

És fájt-e, amíg nézted a nyárfát révedezve,
Hogy reszket agg feje, az ezüstös fehér,
S hogy édes életednek újra egy éve veszve,
Mert viszi már Szeptember, a nagy szénásszekér?

S ültél-e elfáradva kemény, útmenti kőre,
Merőn bámulva vissza az elvakult időkbe
És feldöbbenve: jaj! ha most ledőlnél halva!

S eszméltél-e fel árván az éji hidegen,
Mikor a késő szellő, mint kósza, idegen
Eb, lábadhoz simult, s bús kezeidet nyalta?


----------



## Wilkolak (2010 November 23)

"Hirtelen beborul. Árnyék hull a földre.
Új szag leng a szélben - hasonlít a dögre.
Gurul a csontgolyó. Piros, páros, kettes.
A halálnál a bank! És most fizess, Vesztes!"

Sajnos nem tudom kitől van az idézet :s


----------



## Wilkolak (2010 November 23)

"Szeretem a magányt még akkor is, amikor egyedül vagyok."

/Renard


----------



## jongo (2010 November 23)

No, két nap múlva újra jövök


----------



## Wilkolak (2010 November 23)

"A kisfiú aki voltál, büszke lenne-e a férfira aki lettél?"

/Laurence J. Peter


----------



## Wilkolak (2010 November 23)

Tulajdonképpen sohasem hittem benne, hogy a rossz dolgok valóban léteznek. Csak másképpen kell értelmezni őket, és nyomban megszünnek."

/Ottlik Géza


----------



## Wilkolak (2010 November 23)

Az ember igazán csak álmaiban szabad, ám hajnalban az álmok meghalnak; de mi álmodunk tovább..."

/megint csak nem tudom a szerzőt :S


----------



## Wilkolak (2010 November 23)

"Titok, hogy ki vagy. Rejtély, hogy ki voltál. Az életed múlik azon, hogy ki leszel!"

/???


----------



## Wilkolak (2010 November 23)

pár idézet hogy meg legyen a h 20 hozzászólás


----------



## Wilkolak (2010 November 23)

és már nem is kell sok


----------



## Wilkolak (2010 November 23)

ééés még ezen kívül 11 jöjjön még pár idézet


----------



## Wilkolak (2010 November 23)

"Egy könyvnek minidig a végét olvasom el először, hogy ha esetleg meghalnék közben, legalább tudjam, mi lett a vége."

/???


----------



## Wilkolak (2010 November 23)

"Számíthatsz rám, veled vagyok
Sebeket adsz, én beléd marok
Láng és jég ami vagyok
Megöllek majd, és belehalok"

/???


----------



## Wilkolak (2010 November 23)

"A világ így ér véget. Nem vagy bum-mal, csak nyüszítéssel."

/Thomas Stearns Eliot


----------



## Wilkolak (2010 November 23)

"Nincs veszett ügy, míg akad egy bolond is, aki küzd érte."

/Karib-tenger kalózai


----------



## Wilkolak (2010 November 23)

"Elbűvölő alkony
Lelkem is bomlik tán
Csepként leszek tenger
Élek akár a halál..."

/Agregátor


----------



## Wilkolak (2010 November 23)

A rock irányvonal kedvelőinek szeretném szíves figyelmébe ajánlani a Leander nevű együttest.


----------



## Wilkolak (2010 November 23)

bár nem tudom a 20 post gyüjtők közül ki olvassa még ezt a topikot :S


----------



## Wilkolak (2010 November 23)

huh ééés mindjárt megvan


----------



## Wilkolak (2010 November 23)

már nem kell sok és szerintem akkora marhaságokat mégcsak nem is írtam


----------



## Wilkolak (2010 November 23)

"Küzdést kívánok, diszharmóniát,
Mely új erőt szül, új világot ád,
Hol a lélek magában nagy lehet,
Hová, ki bátor, az velem jöhet."

/Madácsh Imre: Az ember tragédiája
Lucifer: 2. szín


----------



## Wilkolak (2010 November 23)

Nah és akkor legyen ez az utolsó, vagyis a 20. posztom


----------



## B. Ildi (2010 November 23)

Én is gyűjtögetek a 20-hoz!
"-Anyu, olvashatok, amíg elalszom?
-Igen, kislányom, de egy perccel sem tovább!"


----------



## lenardzs (2010 November 23)

Kedves ebatta,

Sajnos nem vagyok gyakorlott, nem is hallottam lezárt linkről, köszi, hogy szóltál. A két könyvet meg pláne köszi, nagy segítség volt.
Üdv:
Zsuzsa


----------



## B. Ildi (2010 November 23)

A kisebb testvér panaszkodik: -Anyu, Sanyi megvert!
Mire Sanyi: Ne hazudj! Vagy akarsz még egy pofont!?


----------



## judit1208 (2010 November 23)

Én is a 20-hoz gyüjtök


----------



## judit1208 (2010 November 23)

10


----------



## judit1208 (2010 November 23)

11


----------



## B. Ildi (2010 November 23)

Peti, te már megint nem dolgozol!
Dehogy nem! Ő vágja a hagymát, én meg sírok!


----------



## judit1208 (2010 November 23)

12


----------



## judit1208 (2010 November 23)

13


----------



## judit1208 (2010 November 23)

14


----------



## B. Ildi (2010 November 23)

Ma szeretnék eljutni a 10-ig! Na akkor folytatom...


----------



## judit1208 (2010 November 23)

15


----------



## judit1208 (2010 November 23)

16


----------



## judit1208 (2010 November 23)

17


----------



## B. Ildi (2010 November 23)

- Kati, ne edd olyan gyorsan a csokoládét! Nem gondolsz az öcsédre?
- Dehogynem! Azért eszem olyan gyorsan!


----------



## judit1208 (2010 November 23)

18


----------



## judit1208 (2010 November 23)

19


----------



## B. Ildi (2010 November 23)

Gyorsítanék: 8


----------



## judit1208 (2010 November 23)

Végre ez a 20.-dik


----------



## B. Ildi (2010 November 23)

Szeretnék megdolgozni érte.
Szóval:- Úgy örülök, hogy nem Párizsban születtem!
- Miért?
- Mert egy szót sem tudok franciául...


----------



## lizmak (2010 November 23)

Még mindig nem engedi ffffffffffffff


----------



## B. Ildi (2010 November 23)

Tudtátok?
A fehér cápa a partok közelében cirkál, miközben zsákmányt keres.


----------



## B. Ildi (2010 November 23)

Általában alulról támad.


----------



## B. Ildi (2010 November 23)

Amikor üldözőbe vesz egy fókát, közel 50 km-es óránkénti sebességgel száguld.


----------



## B. Ildi (2010 November 23)

A támadásra készülve kinyitja a száját, a szemei pedig visszahúzódnak a szemüregébe.


----------



## B. Ildi (2010 November 23)

Csukott szemmel is pontosan meg tudja állapítani a zsákmány helyét.


----------



## B. Ildi (2010 November 23)

Hű, ma nagyon aktív vagyok, túlteljesítettem a saját tervemet!!


----------



## B. Ildi (2010 November 23)

Már csak 4 és kész vagyok!


----------



## B. Ildi (2010 November 23)

A fekete özvegy Észak_ Amerikában él.


----------



## B. Ildi (2010 November 23)

A hímek és a kispókok ártalmatlanok.


----------



## B. Ildi (2010 November 23)

A nőstény marása nem életveszélyes, mert általában csak kis mennyiségű mérget juttat az áldozatába.


----------



## B. Ildi (2010 November 23)

A nőstény fejjel lefelé rejtőzik hálójában.


----------



## judit1208 (2010 November 23)

Megvan a 20 ! Miért nem tudok letölteni? A két napon is túl vagyok!!!!!!!!!


----------



## B. Ildi (2010 November 23)

Megvan a 20, de befejezem: Amikor egy rovar beleakad a hálójába, a pók megmarja, majd kiszívja a testnedveit.


----------



## zstomika (2010 November 23)

hello


----------



## zstomika (2010 November 23)

a


----------



## zstomika (2010 November 23)

b


----------



## zstomika (2010 November 23)

c


----------



## zstomika (2010 November 23)

d


----------



## zstomika (2010 November 23)

de


----------



## zstomika (2010 November 23)

qw


----------



## zstomika (2010 November 23)

ss


----------



## zstomika (2010 November 23)

cc


----------



## zstomika (2010 November 23)

hh


----------



## zstomika (2010 November 23)

nn


----------



## zstomika (2010 November 23)

aarthrthrhrthrthrthrthrth


----------



## zstomika (2010 November 23)

vbnvbn


----------



## zstomika (2010 November 23)

vbncc


----------



## zstomika (2010 November 23)

jkl.tzfg


----------



## zstomika (2010 November 23)

hanyadik?


----------



## JZoltan (2010 November 23)

1, Na


----------



## zstomika (2010 November 23)

18


----------



## JZoltan (2010 November 23)

2, ez


----------



## zstomika (2010 November 23)

19


----------



## JZoltan (2010 November 23)

3, vagy


----------



## zstomika (2010 November 23)

20


----------



## JZoltan (2010 November 23)

4, lenyugtatja


----------



## zstomika (2010 November 23)

é


----------



## JZoltan (2010 November 23)

5, akarom


----------



## JZoltan (2010 November 23)

6, mondani


----------



## JZoltan (2010 November 23)

7, lenyugtatja,


----------



## JZoltan (2010 November 23)

8, vagy


----------



## JZoltan (2010 November 23)

9, felhúzza


----------



## JZoltan (2010 November 23)

10, az


----------



## JZoltan (2010 November 23)

11, embert


----------



## JZoltan (2010 November 23)

12, de


----------



## JZoltan (2010 November 23)

13, megy


----------



## JZoltan (2010 November 23)

14, ez


----------



## JZoltan (2010 November 23)

15, pörgősen


----------



## zstomika (2010 November 23)

klhi


----------



## JZoltan (2010 November 23)

JZoltan írta:


> 15, pörgősen


 16, úgyhogy


----------



## JZoltan (2010 November 23)

JZoltan írta:


> 16, úgyhogy


 17, hagyom


----------



## JZoltan (2010 November 23)

18, is


----------



## JZoltan (2010 November 23)

19, a


----------



## Jennyovped (2010 November 23)

Sziasztok!
új vagyok itt.


----------



## Jennyovped (2010 November 23)

És nagyon kellene nekem a húsz hozzászólás.


----------



## JZoltan (2010 November 23)

20, központozást. Mivel már meg is. Poén.


----------



## Jennyovped (2010 November 23)

Ugyanis nagy szükségem lenne néhány beszédművelés tételre.


----------



## Jennyovped (2010 November 23)

Amit egy kedves fórumozó, nagyon szépen feltöltött ide


----------



## Jennyovped (2010 November 23)

Így remélem senkit sem zavarok itt.


----------



## Jennyovped (2010 November 23)

De azért előre elnézést is kérnék, ha mégis


----------



## Jennyovped (2010 November 23)

Amugy 1. évfolyamos vagyok


----------



## Jennyovped (2010 November 23)

A Benedek Eleken


----------



## Jennyovped (2010 November 23)

Ez a Nyugat-Magyarhoz tartozik


----------



## Jennyovped (2010 November 23)

De levelezős vagyok


----------



## Jennyovped (2010 November 23)

A suli mellett tanulok


----------



## Jennyovped (2010 November 23)

És hogy egy kicsit a témába vájak


----------



## Jennyovped (2010 November 23)

Fél éve a Pasimmal élek


----------



## Jennyovped (2010 November 23)

ezért kell a suli mellett melozni


----------



## Jennyovped (2010 November 23)

Hogy el is tudjuk magunkat normálisan tartani.


----------



## Jennyovped (2010 November 23)

És hát mi nagyon jól kiegészítjük egymást


----------



## Jennyovped (2010 November 23)

Jól kijövünk egymással immáron lassan 2 éve!


----------



## Jennyovped (2010 November 23)

Szilveszter éjjelén lesz 2 éve!


----------



## Jennyovped (2010 November 23)

És úgy vélem nem is mind egyfomra


----------



## Jennyovped (2010 November 23)

És ezzel meg is lennék! Köszöntem! Jók legyetek! További jó pötyögést! Sziasztok


----------



## Jennyovped (2010 November 23)

a


----------



## Jennyovped (2010 November 23)

b


----------



## Jennyovped (2010 November 23)

03


----------



## Jennyovped (2010 November 23)

04


----------



## Jennyovped (2010 November 23)

05


----------



## nephroditus (2010 November 23)

Jelen!


----------



## csokikriszta (2010 November 23)

Rengeteg filigránt ismerek én is ,örülök, hogy itt újakkaltalálkozhatok. 
köszi


----------



## oldboyy (2010 November 23)

hello új tag vagyok szeretnék tanácsot kérni letöltés és feltöltés ügyben ha nem zavarlak


----------



## orsi101 (2010 November 23)

hogy lehet letölteni???


----------



## bukmak (2010 November 23)

Üdvözlet a honlapon! Nagyon jó anyagok tárhelye ez, öröm itt lenni!


----------



## bukmak (2010 November 23)

Örülni fognak a kollegáim, akiknek segédanyagokat találtam a pedagógus rovatban, méegyszer köszi!


----------



## Husica (2010 November 23)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Husica (2010 November 23)

Örülök hogy rátaláltam erre az oldalra.


----------



## Husica (2010 November 23)

)


----------



## Husica (2010 November 23)




----------



## Husica (2010 November 23)

sok jó alap van itt...


----------



## Husica (2010 November 23)

Le is töltök párat!


----------



## Husica (2010 November 23)

Zséda: Szürke patás c. számának alapja megvan valakinek?


----------



## Husica (2010 November 23)

Meköszönném ha valaki feltenné nekem!


----------



## Husica (2010 November 23)

9


----------



## Husica (2010 November 23)

10


----------



## Husica (2010 November 23)

11


----------



## Husica (2010 November 23)

12


----------



## Husica (2010 November 23)

13


----------



## Husica (2010 November 23)

14


----------



## Husica (2010 November 23)

15


----------



## Husica (2010 November 23)

16


----------



## Husica (2010 November 23)

17


----------



## Husica (2010 November 23)

18


----------



## Husica (2010 November 23)

19


----------



## Husica (2010 November 23)

20


----------



## sorstars62 (2010 November 23)

helló


----------



## sorstars62 (2010 November 23)

6


----------



## sorstars62 (2010 November 23)

hahó


----------



## sorstars62 (2010 November 23)

8


----------



## sorstars62 (2010 November 23)

9


----------



## sorstars62 (2010 November 23)

10


----------



## sorstars62 (2010 November 23)

11


----------



## sorstars62 (2010 November 23)

12


----------



## Tábori Ibolya (2010 November 23)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg



Köszönöm a lehetőséget!


----------



## Tábori Ibolya (2010 November 23)

Köszikiss


----------



## Tábori Ibolya (2010 November 23)

De jó!kiss


----------



## Tábori Ibolya (2010 November 23)

Mindent bele!kiss


----------



## Sue16 (2010 November 23)

üdv


----------



## Tábori Ibolya (2010 November 23)

6


----------



## Tábori Ibolya (2010 November 23)

7


----------



## Tábori Ibolya (2010 November 23)

8


----------



## Tábori Ibolya (2010 November 23)

9


----------



## Tábori Ibolya (2010 November 23)

10


----------



## Tábori Ibolya (2010 November 23)

11


----------



## Tábori Ibolya (2010 November 23)

12


----------



## Tábori Ibolya (2010 November 23)

13


----------



## Tábori Ibolya (2010 November 23)

14


----------



## Tábori Ibolya (2010 November 23)

15


----------



## Tábori Ibolya (2010 November 23)

16


----------



## Tábori Ibolya (2010 November 23)

17


----------



## Tábori Ibolya (2010 November 23)

18


----------



## Tábori Ibolya (2010 November 23)

19


----------



## Tábori Ibolya (2010 November 23)

20 hű !!!!!


----------



## Tábori Ibolya (2010 November 23)

Remélem megvan, mert nagyon sok téma érdekel!


----------



## milpolli (2010 November 23)

sziasztok


----------



## milpolli (2010 November 23)

koszi lanyok, hogy ide vezetettek


----------



## milpolli (2010 November 23)

hajra elore a mondokas kartyakert


----------



## milpolli (2010 November 23)

es a tobbi szuper jatekotletert


----------



## milpolli (2010 November 23)

mar csak 16


----------



## milpolli (2010 November 23)

sokat kell varni varni varni...


----------



## milpolli (2010 November 23)

14 tizennegy


----------



## milpolli (2010 November 23)

salalala


----------



## milpolli (2010 November 23)

balra ketezer sassze


----------



## DrizztD (2010 November 23)

*1*

a


----------



## milpolli (2010 November 23)

fel


----------



## DrizztD (2010 November 23)

2


----------



## milpolli (2010 November 23)

es meg ketto nap


----------



## DrizztD (2010 November 23)

3


----------



## milpolli (2010 November 23)

uj


----------



## DrizztD (2010 November 23)

4


----------



## DrizztD (2010 November 23)

5


----------



## milpolli (2010 November 23)

elkaptam egy magocskat


----------



## DrizztD (2010 November 23)

66


----------



## milpolli (2010 November 23)

asok neki lyukacskat


----------



## DrizztD (2010 November 23)

7


----------



## milpolli (2010 November 23)

beleteszem..betemetem


----------



## DrizztD (2010 November 23)

8


----------



## milpolli (2010 November 23)

gereblyézem..öntözgetem


----------



## DrizztD (2010 November 23)

9


----------



## milpolli (2010 November 23)

megsüti a napocska


----------



## DrizztD (2010 November 23)

10


----------



## milpolli (2010 November 23)

hopp kibújt a kis magocska


----------



## DrizztD (2010 November 23)

11


----------



## milpolli (2010 November 23)

nő a szára, nő virága


----------



## DrizztD (2010 November 23)

12


----------



## milpolli (2010 November 23)

megfújja a szelőcske..hopp elrepül a magocska...


----------



## DrizztD (2010 November 23)

13


----------



## milpolli (2010 November 23)

és..még..még


----------



## milpolli (2010 November 23)

pirossss


----------



## DrizztD (2010 November 23)

14


----------



## DrizztD (2010 November 23)

15


----------



## DrizztD (2010 November 23)

16


----------



## DrizztD (2010 November 23)

17


----------



## DrizztD (2010 November 23)

18


----------



## DrizztD (2010 November 23)

19


----------



## DrizztD (2010 November 23)

utolsó


----------



## áéláé (2010 November 23)

kk


----------



## áéláé (2010 November 23)

zööd


----------



## áéláé (2010 November 23)

ooo


----------



## áéláé (2010 November 23)

élélé


----------



## nkevin (2010 November 23)

hello


----------



## Beus2010 (2010 November 23)

én is itt, Jelen,
Köszi


----------



## sakrafanitszirk (2010 November 24)

*belépés*



Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


 szertenék gyorsan 20 hozzászólást


----------



## sakrafanitszirk (2010 November 24)

sziasztok! sikerült belépnem nagy nehezen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sakrafanitszirk (2010 November 24)

Lassan aludni kéne, de karácsonyi műsort keresek!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sakrafanitszirk (2010 November 24)

Nem tudok letölteni !!!!!


----------



## sakrafanitszirk (2010 November 24)

nincs meg a 20 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sakrafanitszirk (2010 November 24)

Ma nem is lesz meg sajna!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sakrafanitszirk (2010 November 24)

Álmos vagyok!!! Nagyon!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sakrafanitszirk (2010 November 24)

Tudtok valami jó óvodás karácsonyi műsort?????????????


----------



## sakrafanitszirk (2010 November 24)

Kinek van ötlete segítsen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Köszi!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sakrafanitszirk (2010 November 24)

Ez a 10.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sakrafanitszirk (2010 November 24)

11 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sakrafanitszirk (2010 November 24)

12 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sakrafanitszirk (2010 November 24)

13 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! és....................................................


----------



## sakrafanitszirk (2010 November 24)

14 ????????????????? igen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sakrafanitszirk (2010 November 24)

15 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!figyelem!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sakrafanitszirk (2010 November 24)

16!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! lassan nagykorú


----------



## sakrafanitszirk (2010 November 24)

17 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!és még egy:::::::::::::::


----------



## sakrafanitszirk (2010 November 24)

és 18 nagykorú !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! figyelem


----------



## Babyke21 (2010 November 24)




----------



## sakrafanitszirk (2010 November 24)

egy híján 20!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! azaz 19 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sakrafanitszirk (2010 November 24)

talán 20 ????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Babyke21 (2010 November 24)




----------



## Babyke21 (2010 November 24)

...


----------



## Babyke21 (2010 November 24)

....


----------



## Babyke21 (2010 November 24)

.....


----------



## Heida (2010 November 24)

aaa


----------



## Babyke21 (2010 November 24)

......


----------



## Heida (2010 November 24)

bbb


----------



## Heida (2010 November 24)

wow


----------



## Babyke21 (2010 November 24)

.......


----------



## Heida (2010 November 24)

miau


----------



## Babyke21 (2010 November 24)

........


----------



## Heida (2010 November 24)

vau


----------



## Heida (2010 November 24)

schwicc


----------



## Heida (2010 November 24)

kiss


----------



## Babyke21 (2010 November 24)

sziasztok


----------



## Heida (2010 November 24)

:d


heida írta:


> kiss


----------



## Heida (2010 November 24)




----------



## Heida (2010 November 24)

jól eljátszom


----------



## Heida (2010 November 24)

izgi


----------



## Heida (2010 November 24)

10


----------



## Babyke21 (2010 November 24)

........


----------



## Babyke21 (2010 November 24)

1...1


----------



## Babyke21 (2010 November 24)

1...2


----------



## Babyke21 (2010 November 24)

1...3


----------



## Babyke21 (2010 November 24)

14...


----------



## Babyke21 (2010 November 24)

15


----------



## Babyke21 (2010 November 24)

16


----------



## Babyke21 (2010 November 24)

17


----------



## Babyke21 (2010 November 24)

18


----------



## Babyke21 (2010 November 24)

19


----------



## Babyke21 (2010 November 24)

20


----------



## Babyke21 (2010 November 24)

21


----------



## iximaxi (2010 November 24)

hellóka


----------



## iximaxi (2010 November 24)

2


----------



## iximaxi (2010 November 24)

3333


----------



## iximaxi (2010 November 24)

44


----------



## iximaxi (2010 November 24)

5 (hogy ennek mi értelme??)


----------



## iximaxi (2010 November 24)

6(az idegeimre)


----------



## iximaxi (2010 November 24)

7 (pecsétes titok ennek az oka?)


----------



## iximaxi (2010 November 24)

8 (nekem is az!)


----------



## iximaxi (2010 November 24)

9 (kiss ferenc


----------



## iximaxi (2010 November 24)

10 (öntsünk tiszta vize anyílt kártyalapok közé)


----------



## iximaxi (2010 November 24)

11 (rájöttem mire jó a 20üzi! ez büntető!


----------



## iximaxi (2010 November 24)

12 (dühös ember)


----------



## iximaxi (2010 November 24)

13 (. harcos)


----------



## iximaxi (2010 November 24)

13+1 (lottón nyerő)


----------



## iximaxi (2010 November 24)

15 (mert lassan negyed 6van)


----------



## iximaxi (2010 November 24)

16


----------



## iximaxi (2010 November 24)

17 (pro PRÍM oh)


----------



## iximaxi (2010 November 24)

18 (nagykorú lett a post)


----------



## iximaxi (2010 November 24)

19 (prim pro secundo)


----------



## iximaxi (2010 November 24)

20 - ámmmmmmmmen


----------



## Gandee (2010 November 24)

*1*

1


----------



## Gandee (2010 November 24)

*2*

2


----------



## Gandee (2010 November 24)

*3*

3


----------



## Gandee (2010 November 24)

*4*

4


----------



## Gandee (2010 November 24)

*5*

5


----------



## Gandee (2010 November 24)

*6*

6


----------



## Gandee (2010 November 24)

*7*

7


----------



## Gandee (2010 November 24)

*8*

8


----------



## Gandee (2010 November 24)

*9*

9


----------



## Gandee (2010 November 24)

*10*

10


----------



## Gandee (2010 November 24)

*11*

11


----------



## Gandee (2010 November 24)

*12*

12


----------



## Gandee (2010 November 24)

*13*

13


----------



## Gandee (2010 November 24)

*14*

14


----------



## Gandee (2010 November 24)

*15*

15


----------



## Gandee (2010 November 24)

*16*

16


----------



## Gandee (2010 November 24)

*17*

17


----------



## Gandee (2010 November 24)

*18*

18


----------



## Gandee (2010 November 24)

*19*

19


----------



## Gandee (2010 November 24)

*20*

20


----------



## bessp93 (2010 November 24)

Köszi


----------



## bessp93 (2010 November 24)

2


----------



## bessp93 (2010 November 24)

4


----------



## bessp93 (2010 November 24)

5


----------



## bessp93 (2010 November 24)

6


----------



## bessp93 (2010 November 24)

7


----------



## bessp93 (2010 November 24)

8


----------



## bessp93 (2010 November 24)

9


----------



## bessp93 (2010 November 24)

10


----------



## bessp93 (2010 November 24)

11


----------



## bessp93 (2010 November 24)

12


----------



## bessp93 (2010 November 24)

13


----------



## bessp93 (2010 November 24)

14


----------



## bessp93 (2010 November 24)

15


----------



## bessp93 (2010 November 24)

16


----------



## bessp93 (2010 November 24)

17


----------



## bessp93 (2010 November 24)

18


----------



## bessp93 (2010 November 24)

19


----------



## bessp93 (2010 November 24)

20


----------



## bessp93 (2010 November 24)

köszi mégegyszer


----------



## tomcat6602 (2010 November 24)

Hali! Jó reggelt mindenkinek. 1


----------



## tomcat6602 (2010 November 24)

2


----------



## tomcat6602 (2010 November 24)

3


----------



## tomcat6602 (2010 November 24)

4


----------



## tomcat6602 (2010 November 24)

5


----------



## tomcat6602 (2010 November 24)

6


----------



## tomcat6602 (2010 November 24)

7


----------



## tomcat6602 (2010 November 24)

8


----------



## tomcat6602 (2010 November 24)

9


----------



## tomcat6602 (2010 November 24)

10


----------



## tomcat6602 (2010 November 24)

11


----------



## tomcat6602 (2010 November 24)

12


----------



## tomcat6602 (2010 November 24)

13


----------



## tomcat6602 (2010 November 24)

14


----------



## tomcat6602 (2010 November 24)

15


----------



## tomcat6602 (2010 November 24)

16


----------



## tomcat6602 (2010 November 24)

17


----------



## tomcat6602 (2010 November 24)

18


----------



## tomcat6602 (2010 November 24)

19


----------



## tomcat6602 (2010 November 24)

20


----------



## tomcat6602 (2010 November 24)

Köszönöm a segítséget mindenkinek kellemes szép napot kívánok!


----------



## xr650r (2010 November 24)

*gyűjtöm*

Üdv! 
Gyüjtöm a hozzászóláspkat.


----------



## xr650r (2010 November 24)

21


----------



## xr650r (2010 November 24)

22


----------



## xr650r (2010 November 24)

23


----------



## xr650r (2010 November 24)

24


----------



## xr650r (2010 November 24)

25


----------



## xr650r (2010 November 24)

26


----------



## xr650r (2010 November 24)

27


----------



## xr650r (2010 November 24)

28


----------



## xr650r (2010 November 24)

29


----------



## xr650r (2010 November 24)

30


----------



## tomcat6602 (2010 November 24)

Szólok én szólogatok csak működne már!..


----------



## xr650r (2010 November 24)

Kéne egy szám innen, de nehéz letölteni!


----------



## xr650r (2010 November 24)

31


----------



## xr650r (2010 November 24)

32


----------



## xr650r (2010 November 24)

Dolgoznom is kéne közben...


----------



## xr650r (2010 November 24)

33


----------



## xr650r (2010 November 24)

Nemsokára Karácsony


----------



## xr650r (2010 November 24)

34


----------



## xr650r (2010 November 24)

De előtte Mikulás...


----------



## xr650r (2010 November 24)

35


----------



## tomcat6602 (2010 November 24)

Most sem működik most megyek dolgozni később újra benézek hátha!


----------



## Klórszulfon (2010 November 24)

Újra itt! Mindenkinek szép napot kívánok! Itt süt a nap.


----------



## bbnaarel (2010 November 24)

Köszi!


----------



## bbnaarel (2010 November 24)

Én is itt vagyok.


----------



## bbnaarel (2010 November 24)

Leszek...


----------



## bbnaarel (2010 November 24)

Nálunk elő-elő bújogat.


----------



## bbnaarel (2010 November 24)

111


----------



## bbnaarel (2010 November 24)

222


----------



## bbnaarel (2010 November 24)

333


----------



## bbnaarel (2010 November 24)

44444444fgrfrg


----------



## bbnaarel (2010 November 24)

gfjhfz


----------



## bbnaarel (2010 November 24)

lkjhgc


----------



## bbnaarel (2010 November 24)

fghnjm,


----------



## bbnaarel (2010 November 24)

sdfghjklé


----------



## bbnaarel (2010 November 24)

már csak 8


----------



## bbnaarel (2010 November 24)

már csak 7


----------



## bbnaarel (2010 November 24)

654321


----------



## bbnaarel (2010 November 24)

54321


----------



## bbnaarel (2010 November 24)

4321


----------



## bbnaarel (2010 November 24)

321


----------



## bbnaarel (2010 November 24)

21


----------



## bbnaarel (2010 November 24)

1


----------



## bbnaarel (2010 November 24)

még 1-et a biztonság kedvéért. 
És köszönöm a lehetőséget, hogy így meg leeht szerezni a hozzászólásokat.


----------



## rascal1980 (2010 November 24)

Köszönöm


----------



## rascal1980 (2010 November 24)

2


----------



## rascal1980 (2010 November 24)

3


----------



## rascal1980 (2010 November 24)

4


----------



## rascal1980 (2010 November 24)

5


----------



## rascal1980 (2010 November 24)

7


----------



## szkatie (2010 November 24)

1


----------



## rascal1980 (2010 November 24)

8


----------



## szkatie (2010 November 24)

2


----------



## rascal1980 (2010 November 24)

9


----------



## szkatie (2010 November 24)

3


----------



## rascal1980 (2010 November 24)

10


----------



## szkatie (2010 November 24)

4


----------



## rascal1980 (2010 November 24)

11


----------



## szkatie (2010 November 24)

5


----------



## rascal1980 (2010 November 24)

12


----------



## szkatie (2010 November 24)

6


----------



## rascal1980 (2010 November 24)

13


----------



## rascal1980 (2010 November 24)

14


----------



## szkatie (2010 November 24)

7


----------



## rascal1980 (2010 November 24)

15


----------



## szkatie (2010 November 24)

8


----------



## rascal1980 (2010 November 24)

16


----------



## szkatie (2010 November 24)

9


----------



## szkatie (2010 November 24)

10


----------



## rascal1980 (2010 November 24)

17


----------



## szkatie (2010 November 24)

11


----------



## szkatie (2010 November 24)

12


----------



## rascal1980 (2010 November 24)

18


----------



## szkatie (2010 November 24)

13


----------



## rascal1980 (2010 November 24)

19


----------



## szkatie (2010 November 24)

14


----------



## rascal1980 (2010 November 24)

20


----------



## szkatie (2010 November 24)

15


----------



## rascal1980 (2010 November 24)

Danke


----------



## szkatie (2010 November 24)

16


----------



## szkatie (2010 November 24)

17


----------



## szkatie (2010 November 24)

18


----------



## szkatie (2010 November 24)

19


----------



## szkatie (2010 November 24)

20


----------



## m.adri (2010 November 24)

12


----------



## m.adri (2010 November 24)

4


----------



## moncsi730531 (2010 November 24)

halihó!!!most már én is itt vagyok


----------



## Zsoltino (2010 November 24)

5


----------



## Zsoltino (2010 November 24)

6


----------



## Zsoltino (2010 November 24)

7


----------



## Zsoltino (2010 November 24)

8


----------



## Zsoltino (2010 November 24)

9


----------



## Zsoltino (2010 November 24)

11


----------



## Zsoltino (2010 November 24)

12


----------



## Zsoltino (2010 November 24)

13


----------



## Zsoltino (2010 November 24)

14


----------



## Zsoltino (2010 November 24)

15


----------



## Zsoltino (2010 November 24)

16


----------



## Zsoltino (2010 November 24)

17


----------



## Zsoltino (2010 November 24)

18


----------



## Zsoltino (2010 November 24)

19


----------



## Zsoltino (2010 November 24)

20


----------



## Zsoltino (2010 November 24)

21


----------



## Skini88 (2010 November 24)

vv


----------



## Skini88 (2010 November 24)

ff


----------



## Skini88 (2010 November 24)

gg


----------



## Skini88 (2010 November 24)

rr


----------



## Skini88 (2010 November 24)

44


----------



## Skini88 (2010 November 24)

45


----------



## Skini88 (2010 November 24)

46


----------



## Skini88 (2010 November 24)

47


----------



## Skini88 (2010 November 24)

48


----------



## Skini88 (2010 November 24)

49


----------



## ivankadavid (2010 November 24)

üdv mindenkinek! tetszik az oldal


----------



## Skini88 (2010 November 24)

50


----------



## ivankadavid (2010 November 24)

2


----------



## Skini88 (2010 November 24)

51


----------



## Skini88 (2010 November 24)

52


----------



## ivankadavid (2010 November 24)

3


----------



## Skini88 (2010 November 24)

53


----------



## ivankadavid (2010 November 24)

4


----------



## Skini88 (2010 November 24)

54


----------



## Skini88 (2010 November 24)

55


----------



## Skini88 (2010 November 24)

56


----------



## ivankadavid (2010 November 24)

5


----------



## Skini88 (2010 November 24)

57


----------



## ivankadavid (2010 November 24)

valaki olvassa ezt a topicot?


----------



## Skini88 (2010 November 24)

58


----------



## Skini88 (2010 November 24)

88/14


----------



## ivankadavid (2010 November 24)

6


----------



## ivankadavid (2010 November 24)

8


----------



## liveslow (2010 November 24)

liveslow, jelen


----------



## alcasar (2010 November 24)

6


----------



## alcasar (2010 November 24)

62


----------



## alcasar (2010 November 24)

623


----------



## alcasar (2010 November 24)

325


----------



## alcasar (2010 November 24)

369


----------



## alcasar (2010 November 24)

2158


----------



## alcasar (2010 November 24)

25896


----------



## alcasar (2010 November 24)

2369


----------



## alcasar (2010 November 24)

23


----------



## alcasar (2010 November 24)

256


----------



## alcasar (2010 November 24)

20398


----------



## alcasar (2010 November 24)

kmn


----------



## alcasar (2010 November 24)

520


----------



## alcasar (2010 November 24)

522


----------



## alcasar (2010 November 24)

52


----------



## alcasar (2010 November 24)

236


----------



## alcasar (2010 November 24)

203694


----------



## tavaszieva (2010 November 24)

Sziasztok
En is uj vagyok ,azt hittem nagyon nehez lesz 20 hozzaszolast irni ,de miutan egy kicsit szet neztem ,bizony eleg sok temahoz van hozzafuzni valom ,es oromomre meg koszonetet is kaptam.
Nagyon orvendek ,hogy ennek a kozossegnek tagja lehetek
udv mindenkinek
Eva


----------



## bertsz (2010 November 24)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


----------



## bertsz (2010 November 24)

:d


alcasar írta:


> 203694


----------



## bertsz (2010 November 24)

bertsz írta:


> :d


----------



## bertsz (2010 November 24)

Andorka01 írta:


> Melitta, szuper vagy!


----------



## bertsz (2010 November 24)




----------



## Bellla (2010 November 24)

hahó


----------



## bertsz (2010 November 24)

Melitta írta:


> 1, jelen


----------



## Bellla (2010 November 24)

jó hozzászólok


----------



## bertsz (2010 November 24)

Bellla írta:


> hahó


----------



## Bellla (2010 November 24)

sz


----------



## bertsz (2010 November 24)

bajo írta:


> ah


----------



## bertsz (2010 November 24)

bajo írta:


> ho-hó!


----------



## Bellla (2010 November 24)

e


----------



## bertsz (2010 November 24)

laci7711 írta:


> érdekes


----------



## Bellla (2010 November 24)

re


----------



## bertsz (2010 November 24)

:d


flaw írta:


> i give back life to my own origin,


----------



## bertsz (2010 November 24)

Flaw írta:


> and make pure and beautify it;


----------



## Bellla (2010 November 24)

tet


----------



## bertsz (2010 November 24)

Flaw írta:


> Reck'd or unreck'd, duly with love returns.)


----------



## Bellla (2010 November 24)




----------



## bertsz (2010 November 24)

:d


monetti írta:


> nah


----------



## Bellla (2010 November 24)

)


----------



## bertsz (2010 November 24)

:d


jongo írta:


> nem is tudom. én csak a könyves topikból szeretnék egy zip fájlt letölteni, ezért 20 -at kell hozzászólnom?


----------



## Bellla (2010 November 24)

)))


----------



## bertsz (2010 November 24)

Bellla írta:


> )


----------



## Bellla (2010 November 24)

lálálá


----------



## bertsz (2010 November 24)

zozo52 írta:


> Azonnal megnéztem a tv- t és a netet, a net megszűnt.
> Kérdeztem a szerelőt, mit csinált, mikor kapcsol vissza, mire azt válaszolta:
> tizedik


----------



## bertsz (2010 November 24)

:d


trss írta:


> trálálálá


----------



## bertsz (2010 November 24)

trss írta:


> 4 van vissza


----------



## bertsz (2010 November 24)

trss írta:


> három csak


----------



## Bellla (2010 November 24)

pusszii


----------



## bertsz (2010 November 24)

:!:


trss írta:


> az utolsó bye


----------



## Bellla (2010 November 24)

<3<3


----------



## bertsz (2010 November 24)

Bellla írta:


> )))


----------



## Bellla (2010 November 24)

kiss


----------



## bertsz (2010 November 24)

canadahun2 írta:


> 1


----------



## Bellla (2010 November 24)




----------



## bertsz (2010 November 24)

bumford írta:


> ciuc, inca una si ma duc


----------



## Bellla (2010 November 24)

^^


----------



## bertsz (2010 November 24)

szélanyó írta:


> Sziasztok!!
> 20 hozzászólás??? Ennek mi értelme van? Nem értem :-(



én sem


----------



## Bellla (2010 November 24)

hideg vaaaann


----------



## bertsz (2010 November 24)

szkatie írta:


> 19



már majdnem


----------



## Bellla (2010 November 24)

de nagyoonn!! Pedig fűtök is.


----------



## dkiller (2010 November 24)

Nem


----------



## Bellla (2010 November 24)

eltársalgom én magamnak ezt a 20 hozzászólást


----------



## dkiller (2010 November 24)

igazán


----------



## dkiller (2010 November 24)

értem


----------



## Bellla (2010 November 24)

még ketttőőőőő


----------



## dkiller (2010 November 24)

hogy


----------



## Bellla (2010 November 24)

még 1


----------



## Bellla (2010 November 24)

na jó legyen 21=)


----------



## dkiller (2010 November 24)

ennek


----------



## dkiller (2010 November 24)

mi


----------



## dkiller (2010 November 24)

az


----------



## dkiller (2010 November 24)

értelme.


----------



## dkiller (2010 November 24)

Mire


----------



## Plutonius (2010 November 24)

És itt vagyok!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dkiller (2010 November 24)

jó


----------



## dkiller (2010 November 24)

ez


----------



## jozy27 (2010 November 24)

Hali,valaki meg tudná mondani ,hogy 22 hsz után miért nem tudok letölteni??


----------



## dkiller (2010 November 24)

a


----------



## dkiller (2010 November 24)

húsz


----------



## dkiller (2010 November 24)

hozzászólásos


----------



## dkiller (2010 November 24)

hülyeség?


----------



## dkiller (2010 November 24)

Szia jozy27!


----------



## dkiller (2010 November 24)

Van már két napos a regisztrációd?


----------



## lenand76 (2010 November 24)

Sziasztok!

Itt Balmazújváros. Van már valaki onnan?


----------



## dkiller (2010 November 24)

Mivel két kitétel van:


----------



## dkiller (2010 November 24)

- 20 hozzászólás


----------



## dkiller (2010 November 24)

- kétnapos regisztráció


----------



## maze (2010 November 24)

Sziasztok!
Nemrég regisztráltam. főleg a keresztszemes topik miatt.


----------



## jozy27 (2010 November 24)

2010 június óta szerintem bőven


----------



## Bellla (2010 November 24)

de én összeszedtem a 20 hozzászólást és mégsem engedi, hogy letöltsek:'(


----------



## jozy27 (2010 November 24)

üdv dkiller


----------



## dkiller (2010 November 24)

Hát igen, látom nem mostanában regisztráltál...


----------



## dkiller (2010 November 24)

Amúgy nekem sem enged letölteni, pedig 20 felett vagyok...


----------



## papa60 (2010 November 24)

Szép napot mindenkinek!


----------



## dkiller (2010 November 24)

"*Letöltés*re *csak ÁLLANDÓ TAGként* van lehetőséged! Az állandó tagsághoz a regisztrálásodtól eltelt legalább 48 óra, és rendelkezel 20 *ÉRTELMES* hozzászólással. Az utóbbit itt 20 *ÚJ* könyv feltöltése jelenti. 20 ÉRTELMES hozzászólást legkönnyebben a Játék/"Tanács a 20 hozzászólás könnyű megszerzéséhez" topicban tudsz összeszedni."
Lehet hogy emiatt nem enged letölteni?


----------



## Hajni56 (2010 November 24)

Új tagként köszöntök Mindenkit! Hajni


----------



## Hajni56 (2010 November 24)

Hajni vagyok ismét. Szeretek kötni, horgolni, olvasni. Ezzel kapcsolatban keresek és várom a hasonló érdeklődésűek barátságát.


----------



## Szőketanárnéni (2010 November 24)

helló!

Hát ez szuper!


----------



## Szőketanárnéni (2010 November 24)

Üdv mindenkinek!


----------



## Sinho (2010 November 24)

1


----------



## Sinho (2010 November 24)

2 Üdv


----------



## Szőketanárnéni (2010 November 24)

Nemrég regisztráltam, így most itt szólok hozzá, mert nagyon szeretnék letölteni.


----------



## Szőketanárnéni (2010 November 24)

7 üdv


----------



## Szőketanárnéni (2010 November 24)

8., bár egy elveszett agy mi


----------



## Szőketanárnéni (2010 November 24)

9


----------



## Sinho (2010 November 24)

2


----------



## Sinho (2010 November 24)

4


----------



## Szőketanárnéni (2010 November 24)

Most eltűntek a hozzászólásaim, vagy mi?


----------



## Szőketanárnéni (2010 November 24)

JAh, nem 

Megvan mind


----------



## Sinho (2010 November 24)

5


----------



## Szőketanárnéni (2010 November 24)

Fele megvan


----------



## Sinho (2010 November 24)

6


----------



## Szőketanárnéni (2010 November 24)

sőt, még egy kicsit több


----------



## Sinho (2010 November 24)

7


----------



## Szőketanárnéni (2010 November 24)

14. üdv és köszönet


----------



## Szőketanárnéni (2010 November 24)

15. üdv és köszönet, hogy közelebb kerülhettem a 20-hoz


----------



## Szőketanárnéni (2010 November 24)

Még 5, vagyis ezen kívül 4


----------



## Szőketanárnéni (2010 November 24)

17. üdv


----------



## Szőketanárnéni (2010 November 24)

18.


----------



## Szőketanárnéni (2010 November 24)

Utolsó előtti!


----------



## Sinho (2010 November 24)

8


----------



## Sinho (2010 November 24)

9


----------



## Sinho (2010 November 24)

10


----------



## Szőketanárnéni (2010 November 24)

Ucccsóóó!!! 20.


----------



## Sinho (2010 November 24)

11


----------



## Szőketanárnéni (2010 November 24)

Köszi mégyegyszer a gyors lehetőséget, hogy elérjem a 20-at!!!!


----------



## Sinho (2010 November 24)

12


----------



## halaszpityu (2010 November 24)

sziasztok


----------



## halaszpityu (2010 November 24)

kezdem én is a hozzászólásgyártást


----------



## halaszpityu (2010 November 24)

nem tartom valami hasznos kitételnek


----------



## Sinho (2010 November 24)

13


----------



## halaszpityu (2010 November 24)

de hát a szabályzat előírja ugyebár


----------



## halaszpityu (2010 November 24)

nincs is ezzel baj


----------



## halaszpityu (2010 November 24)

bár nem hiszem, hogy egy ekkora fórumnak szüksége lenne ilyesmire


----------



## Sinho (2010 November 24)

14


----------



## halaszpityu (2010 November 24)

biztos van olyan is


----------



## Sinho (2010 November 24)

15


----------



## halaszpityu (2010 November 24)

aki pont emiatt nem is veszi használatba


----------



## Sinho (2010 November 24)

16


----------



## halaszpityu (2010 November 24)

bevallom


----------



## halaszpityu (2010 November 24)

én sem szívesen múlatom az időmet effélével


----------



## Sinho (2010 November 24)

így legalább valóban aktív taggá válunk


----------



## halaszpityu (2010 November 24)

de máris elértem a 11et


----------



## Sinho (2010 November 24)

18


----------



## Sinho (2010 November 24)

lehet itt haladni


----------



## halaszpityu (2010 November 24)

igaz, aktivitás most tényleg van


----------



## Sinho (2010 November 24)

köszönöm a lehetőséget


----------



## halaszpityu (2010 November 24)

könyvet akarsz letölteni?


----------



## Sinho (2010 November 24)

mindenkinek további jó kommentelgetést


----------



## Szőketanárnéni (2010 November 24)

48 óra és aktív tagok vagyunk!


----------



## halaszpityu (2010 November 24)

vagy a huszadik hozzászólással be is fejezted?


----------



## Sinho (2010 November 24)

remélem jól számoltam, és megvan a 20


----------



## Szőketanárnéni (2010 November 24)

Már alig várom!


----------



## halaszpityu (2010 November 24)

nekem már letelt a 48 óra csak a kommentek maradtak


----------



## Sinho (2010 November 24)

könyvet ja


----------



## Szőketanárnéni (2010 November 24)

Sinho! 22. volt


----------



## halaszpityu (2010 November 24)

Sinho írja ám a neved alatt : 22nél jársz


----------



## Szőketanárnéni (2010 November 24)

Ott van a neved alatt, hogy hánynál jársz


----------



## Sinho (2010 November 24)

már regeltem több hónapja, de azt hitem h vagy-vagy a kitétel


----------



## Szőketanárnéni (2010 November 24)

Üdv és köszi a lehetőséget!


----------



## halaszpityu (2010 November 24)

ennyit mondjuk megér


----------



## Sinho (2010 November 24)

tényleg, hiszen számolja nekem
csak nem vagyok figyelmes


----------



## halaszpityu (2010 November 24)

én is 2 hete regeltem


----------



## Sinho (2010 November 24)

ja, megéri
sziasztok


----------



## halaszpityu (2010 November 24)

csak ugyanugy gondoltam mint te


----------



## halaszpityu (2010 November 24)

búcsúzok én is , meglett a 20, Szép napot jó kommentelgetést minden ide tévedőnek


----------



## halaszpityu (2010 November 24)

na hiába a 20 nincs eredmény


----------



## Hajni56 (2010 November 24)

Gyönyörü idézetek, nem tudok eltelni velük. Köszönöm


----------



## Aly88 (2010 November 24)

**

jó sok az a 20


----------



## Hajni56 (2010 November 24)

Érdeklődéssel olvasom a könyvélmények leirását.


----------



## Aly88 (2010 November 24)

19 kell még


----------



## Aly88 (2010 November 24)

amúgy üdv mindenkinek


----------



## Aly88 (2010 November 24)

remélem megéri


----------



## Aly88 (2010 November 24)

mondjuk úgy is van 48 órám...


----------



## Aly88 (2010 November 24)

de legalább a 20 legyen meg


----------



## Aly88 (2010 November 24)

mit tanít a tanárnéni?


----------



## marcsyka199 (2010 November 24)

1


----------



## Aly88 (2010 November 24)

lassan


----------



## Aly88 (2010 November 24)

de


----------



## marcsyka199 (2010 November 24)

2


----------



## Aly88 (2010 November 24)

biztosan


----------



## Aly88 (2010 November 24)

3


----------



## Aly88 (2010 November 24)

12


----------



## Aly88 (2010 November 24)

7


----------



## marcsyka199 (2010 November 24)

3


----------



## Aly88 (2010 November 24)

six


----------



## Aly88 (2010 November 24)

bár nem értem mi az értelme ennek a 20 kommentes követelménynek


----------



## Aly88 (2010 November 24)

sztem semmi


----------



## Aly88 (2010 November 24)

!!!


----------



## Fekete Judit (2010 November 24)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


Üdvöylök mindenkit!kiss


----------



## Fekete Judit (2010 November 24)

Üdvözlök mindenkit!kiss


----------



## Aly88 (2010 November 24)

3


----------



## Aly88 (2010 November 24)

üdv (2)


----------



## Fekete Judit (2010 November 24)

Szükségem lenne integrált (nem speciális igényű)óvodai nevelésről szóló jegyzetekre.Aki tud kérem segítsen!Előre is köszönöm !Judit


----------



## Aly88 (2010 November 24)

Szia Judit!
40 valahány óra múlva jövök


----------



## Fekete Judit (2010 November 24)

Szép napot Mindenkinek!


----------



## Dugo1985 (2010 November 24)

))))


----------



## Dugo1985 (2010 November 24)

*1*

1


----------



## Dugo1985 (2010 November 24)

*2*

2


----------



## Dugo1985 (2010 November 24)

*3*

3


----------



## Dugo1985 (2010 November 24)

4


----------



## Dugo1985 (2010 November 24)

5


----------



## Dugo1985 (2010 November 24)

6


----------



## butch8 (2010 November 24)

Encike22 írta:


> Sziasztok!!
> 
> Rákerestem,de nem láttam,h fennt lennének.Törlöm,ha még is.



hvala


----------



## Dugo1985 (2010 November 24)

7


----------



## butch8 (2010 November 24)

hvala


----------



## Dugo1985 (2010 November 24)

8


----------



## butch8 (2010 November 24)

Kata640622 írta:


> Egy kis ízelítő. Sajnos, ezeket nem én hajtogattam, de majd jönnek azok is!


hvala


----------



## Dugo1985 (2010 November 24)

9


----------



## Dugo1985 (2010 November 24)

10


----------



## Dugo1985 (2010 November 24)

11


----------



## butch8 (2010 November 24)

fksz írta:


> Térhatás növelő ötlete van valakinek?



?


----------



## Dugo1985 (2010 November 24)

12


----------



## Dugo1985 (2010 November 24)

13


----------



## butch8 (2010 November 24)

misslaura írta:


> szia susan.red , jo tema ! szerinted ki a szep ?


a?


----------



## butch8 (2010 November 24)

Kata640622 írta:


> Egy kis ízelítő. Sajnos, ezeket nem én hajtogattam, de majd jönnek azok is!


tnx


----------



## Dugo1985 (2010 November 24)

14


----------



## butch8 (2010 November 24)

Abigel573 írta:


> Elvileg a járatába dugott üres üvegpalack, dugó nélkül persze, amibe bele tud fújni a szél, eléggé irritálja, hogy odébb költözzön. Persze egy nem elég, ne sajnáld a palackokat, csak előbb idd ki belőlük a sört.
> Minden turásba dughatsz egyet, persze ha meguntad a palack csendéletet, és kiszeded, akár vissza is jöhet... a legtutibb lesbe állni, amikor túr felfelé, ásóval gyorsan alá nyúlni és kifordítani. Azután a komát dobozba pottyantani és elkerekezni vele valamelyik "kedves barátod" telkére, vagy egy Greenpeace aktivistához.


nice


----------



## Dugo1985 (2010 November 24)

15


----------



## Dugo1985 (2010 November 24)

16


----------



## Dugo1985 (2010 November 24)

17


----------



## Dugo1985 (2010 November 24)

18


----------



## Dugo1985 (2010 November 24)

19


----------



## Dugo1985 (2010 November 24)

20. sorry mindenkitől,d e nagyon kell hogy letölsek valamit


----------



## petney (2010 November 24)

köszönöm


----------



## petney (2010 November 24)

*első 20*

első


----------



## petney (2010 November 24)

második


----------



## petney (2010 November 24)

harmadik


----------



## petney (2010 November 24)

negyedik


----------



## petney (2010 November 24)

ötödik


----------



## petney (2010 November 24)

hatodik


----------



## petney (2010 November 24)

hetedik


----------



## petney (2010 November 24)

nyolcadik


----------



## petney (2010 November 24)

kilencedik


----------



## harmatk (2010 November 24)

sziasztok!


----------



## harmatk (2010 November 24)

2


----------



## harmatk (2010 November 24)

3


----------



## harmatk (2010 November 24)

4


----------



## teca75 (2010 November 24)

1


----------



## teca75 (2010 November 24)

2


----------



## teca75 (2010 November 24)

3


----------



## teca75 (2010 November 24)

4


----------



## teca75 (2010 November 24)

5


----------



## teca75 (2010 November 24)

6


----------



## teca75 (2010 November 24)

7


----------



## teca75 (2010 November 24)

8


----------



## teca75 (2010 November 24)

9


----------



## teca75 (2010 November 24)

10


----------



## harmatk (2010 November 24)

5


----------



## teca75 (2010 November 24)

11


----------



## teca75 (2010 November 24)

12


----------



## teca75 (2010 November 24)

13


----------



## teca75 (2010 November 24)

14


----------



## teca75 (2010 November 24)

15


----------



## teca75 (2010 November 24)

16


----------



## teca75 (2010 November 24)

17


----------



## teca75 (2010 November 24)

18


----------



## harmatk (2010 November 24)

6


----------



## teca75 (2010 November 24)

19


----------



## teca75 (2010 November 24)

20
Meg van a 20 hozzászólás.


----------



## Gsabcsi (2010 November 24)

1


----------



## Gsabcsi (2010 November 24)

2


----------



## Gsabcsi (2010 November 24)

3


----------



## Gsabcsi (2010 November 24)

4


----------



## Gsabcsi (2010 November 24)

5


----------



## harmatk (2010 November 24)

7


----------



## Gsabcsi (2010 November 24)

6


----------



## Gsabcsi (2010 November 24)

7


----------



## harmatk (2010 November 24)

8


----------



## Gsabcsi (2010 November 24)

8


----------



## Gsabcsi (2010 November 24)

9


----------



## harmatk (2010 November 24)

q


----------



## Gsabcsi (2010 November 24)

10


----------



## harmatk (2010 November 24)

10


----------



## harmatk (2010 November 24)

11


----------



## Gsabcsi (2010 November 24)

11


----------



## Gsabcsi (2010 November 24)

12


----------



## harmatk (2010 November 24)

12


----------



## Gsabcsi (2010 November 24)

13


----------



## Gsabcsi (2010 November 24)

14


----------



## Gsabcsi (2010 November 24)

15


----------



## Gsabcsi (2010 November 24)

16


----------



## birogyula (2010 November 24)

sziasztok1


----------



## birogyula (2010 November 24)

sziasztok2


----------



## birogyula (2010 November 24)

sziasztok3


----------



## birogyula (2010 November 24)

sziasztok4


----------



## birogyula (2010 November 24)

sziasztok5


----------



## birogyula (2010 November 24)

sziasztok6[HIDE][/HIDE]


----------



## birogyula (2010 November 24)

sziasztok7


----------



## harmatk (2010 November 24)

13


----------



## birogyula (2010 November 24)

sziasztok8


----------



## birogyula (2010 November 24)

sziasztok9


----------



## harmatk (2010 November 24)

14?


----------



## birogyula (2010 November 24)

sziasztok10


----------



## birogyula (2010 November 24)

sziasztok11 [HIDE][/HIDE]


----------



## harmatk (2010 November 24)

15


----------



## harmatk (2010 November 24)

16


----------



## birogyula (2010 November 24)

sziasztok12


----------



## harmatk (2010 November 24)

17


----------



## birogyula (2010 November 24)

sziasztok13


----------



## [email protected] (2010 November 24)

itt minden rendben?


----------



## harmatk (2010 November 24)

18


----------



## birogyula (2010 November 24)

sziasztok14


----------



## birogyula (2010 November 24)

sziasztok15


----------



## Emi1900 (2010 November 24)

Köszönöm


----------



## harmatk (2010 November 24)

persze


----------



## Gsabcsi (2010 November 24)

17


----------



## birogyula (2010 November 24)

sziasztok16


----------



## harmatk (2010 November 24)

20


----------



## birogyula (2010 November 24)

sziasztok17


----------



## Gsabcsi (2010 November 24)

18


----------



## harmatk (2010 November 24)

21


----------



## birogyula (2010 November 24)

sziasztok18

[HIDE][/HIDE]


----------



## Gsabcsi (2010 November 24)

19


----------



## birogyula (2010 November 24)

sziasztok 19


----------



## Gsabcsi (2010 November 24)

20


----------



## birogyula (2010 November 24)

sziasztok 20


----------



## birogyula (2010 November 24)

Viszont látásra! 


[HIDE][/HIDE]


----------



## birogyula (2010 November 24)

:d  :d


----------



## [email protected] (2010 November 24)

birogyula írta:


> Viszont látásra!
> 
> 
> **** hidden content ****



viszlát


----------



## nephroditus (2010 November 24)

még mindig itt vagyok.


----------



## nephroditus (2010 November 24)

és még egy ideig itt leszek.


----------



## nephroditus (2010 November 24)

és amíg nem tudom beszerezni innen a roburt, addig...


----------



## nephroditus (2010 November 24)

...Isabella Rossellini Green Porno sorozatát nézem...


----------



## nephroditus (2010 November 24)

...a Sundance Channelen.


----------



## [email protected] (2010 November 24)

én mindjárt végzek.


----------



## [email protected] (2010 November 24)

de ezt elmondtam már egy párszor


----------



## [email protected] (2010 November 24)

16


----------



## kerekesbalint (2010 November 24)

**

Üdvözlök mindenkit!


----------



## kerekesbalint (2010 November 24)

jó ez a topic...


----------



## [email protected] (2010 November 24)

üüüüüüüüü


----------



## kerekesbalint (2010 November 24)

és függetlenül attól, hogy azért regisztráltam, mert csak itt találtam meg vmi fontosat


----------



## kerekesbalint (2010 November 24)

grat annak aki létrehozta az oldalt


----------



## kerekesbalint (2010 November 24)

am, látom más is van itt aki épp a 20at írja...


----------



## [email protected] (2010 November 24)

kerekesbalint írta:


> Üdvözlök mindenkit!



üdv


----------



## kerekesbalint (2010 November 24)

ennyi erővel csetelhetnénk is.


----------



## [email protected] (2010 November 24)

áááá. megvan a 20-am. 

cuppantóspuszi mindenkinek


----------



## kerekesbalint (2010 November 24)

angliában milyen idő van?


----------



## kerekesbalint (2010 November 24)

Tegnap aláírtam egy százmilliós reklámszerződést, miszerint én leszek az egyik legnagyobb parfümgyár arca.
Most már csak azt kéne elintéznem valahogyan, hogy ők is aláírják.


----------



## kerekesbalint (2010 November 24)

Megy a székely bácsika a szekerén.
Egyszercsak elhúz mellette jó gyorsan egy sportkocsi, aztán a következő kanyart kiegyenítve belepukkan egy hatalmas fába.
Odaér az öreg és kérdezi a kocsi roncsaiból vérző fejjel kikászálódó sofőrt:
- Mondja már meg nekem, hogy áll meg ott, ahol nincs ilyen nagy fa?


----------



## kerekesbalint (2010 November 24)

csak szemezgetek a mokalista.blog.hu oldalról...


----------



## kerekesbalint (2010 November 24)

ajánlom mindenkinek


----------



## kerekesbalint (2010 November 24)

Székely bácsi nagy kínlódás közepette borotválkozik. A gyerek kérdi:
- Mi a baj, édesapám?
- Életlen a beretva. Nem viszi a szakállamat!
- Ne mongya mán' édesapám, hogy keményebb a szakálla, mint az a konzervdoboz, azt most nyitottam ki ezzel a beretvával!


----------



## kerekesbalint (2010 November 24)

a másik amit még érdemes, az a napirajz.hu


----------



## kerekesbalint (2010 November 24)

igaz az jóval komolyabb


----------



## kerekesbalint (2010 November 24)

A zsiráf elviszi a fiát kocsmázni!
Iszogatnak iszogatnak, majd egyszer az apa kidől.
Odajön a kocsmáros és azt mondja a fiának:
- Látom apu ma nem bírja a piát!
- Nem puma, ő zsiráf...


----------



## kerekesbalint (2010 November 24)

Apuka bemegy egy étterembe a fiával, és hogy a gyerek valamivel elfoglalja magát és nyugton legyen, ad neki 3 db. fém százast játszani. Egyszercsak azt látja hogy a gyerek fuldoklik, kékül az arca.
Rájön hogy valószínűleg lenyelte a pénzeket, és elkezdi ütögetni a hátát. A gyerek ki is köhög két érmét, de tovább fuldoklik, az apja kezd bepánikolni és segítségért kiabál.
Egy kosztümös, jól öltözött, mutatós, komoly kinézetű nő ült a pult mellett újságot olvasva és a kávéját szürcsölgetve. Felnézett, letette a kávéját meg az összehajtogatott újságot a pultra és minden sietség nélkül odament a fiúhoz. Kigombolta és lehúzta a nadrágját és először finoman, majd erősebben elkezdte szorongatni, csavargatni a szerszámát. Néhány másodperc után a fiú görcsösen összerándulva kiköhögte az utolsó százast, amit a nő ügyesen elkapott a szabad kezével.
Elengedte a fiú tökét, a pénzt odaadta az apának, és szó nélkül visszament a helyére. Az apa mikor látta hogy minden rendben van a gyerekkel, odament a nőhöz:
- Ez csodálatos volt, még sosem láttam senkit aki ilyet csinál! Ön orvos?
- Nem, én az APEH-ben dolgozom...


----------



## kerekesbalint (2010 November 24)

Egészséges táplálkozás

5 dl (= 1 üveg) sör tartalmaz:

- 175 mg káliumot: ez a napi ajánlott bevitel 5%-a.

- 85 mg kalciumot: az ajánlott napi bevitel 5,6%-a.

- 6 mg szilíciumot: a napi ajánlott mennyiség egyötöde.

- 0,14 mg piridoxint (B6-vitamin): a napi ajánlott bevitel 6%-a.



A fentiek ismeretében könnyen kiszámítható, hogy az egészséges táplálkozás érdekében miért 20 üveg / rekesz kivitelben árusítják a sört.


----------



## kerekesbalint (2010 November 24)

Két munkás dolgozik azon, hogy 7 acéloszlopot helyezzenek el egy hipermarket bejáratánál, mely az autók járdán történő parkolását hivatott megakadályozni.
Kérdés:
Vajon mennyi idő múlva jönnek rá, hogy hova is parkolták autójukat?


----------



## kerekesbalint (2010 November 24)

Megbocsátás

Az istentisztelet vége felé a lelkész megkérdezte nyáját:
- Hányan bocsátottatok meg az ellenetek vétkezőknek?
Mindenki feltartotta a kezét, kivéve egy törékeny idős hölgyet.
- Jones asszony!? Ön elzárkózik attól, hogy megbocsásson ellenségeinek?!
- Nekem nincs egyetlen ellenségem sem - mondta kedvesen mosolyogva az apró hölgy.
- Asszonyom, ez igen szokatlan. Megkérdezhetem, mennyi idős is Ön?
- Kilencvennyolc múltam - felelte az ősz matróna.
- Kedves asszonyom, megkérhetem, hogy jöjjön ki ide a gyülekezet elé, s mesélje el nekünk, miképpen lehetséges, hogy valaki majdnem százéves, és nincs egyetlen ellensége sem!
Az aranyos néni kitotyogott a lelkész mellé, szembefordult a gyülekezettel, és csak ennyit mondott angyali mosollyal:

- Túléltem a rohadékokat!


----------



## kerekesbalint (2010 November 24)

És ezennel el is köszönök egy időre... 
Szép estét mindenkinek


----------



## sener1979 (2010 November 24)

[FONT=&quot]A laborteszt

Szól a telefon, a háziasszony felveszi.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]"Igen, tessék!"
"Jó napot kivánok, Kovácsnét keresem."
"Tessék, én vagyok."
"Kézcsókom, Dr. Henye Margit vagyok a Mikrobiológiai Laboratóriumból.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Tegnap a férje vérmintáját megkaptuk a háziorvosától, és most annyiban
vagyunk nehéz helyzetben, hogy ugyanakkor egy másik Kovács úr vérmintája is
beérkezett. Sajnálatos módon, most nem tudjuk megállapitani, melyik
vérminta kié. Egyébként mindkét eredmény elég rossz."
"Ez most mit jelent?" Kérdezi Kovácsné idegesen.
"Az egyik eredmény Alzheimerre pozitív, a másik pedig AIDSre. De sajnos nem
tudjuk megmondani, melyik eredmény az Ön férjéé.
"Nem lehetne megismételni a tesztet?"
"Elméletileg igen, de a biztosító csak egyszer fizeti ki az ilyen drága
vizsgálatot:"
"Na de az ég szerelmére, akkor most mit tegyek?"
"A biztosító orvosszakértője azt ajánlja, vigye be a férjét a városba, és
tegye ki valahol."
"Jó - jó, és akkor mi lesz?"
"Hát, ha hazatalál, többet ne feküdjön le vele!"[/FONT]


----------



## sener1979 (2010 November 24)

[FONT=&quot]Az ír Malcolm O'Reilly egyik este a kocsmában felemelte korsóját és a következő tósztot mondta fennhangon:[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
- _Bár lenne az életem örök és tölteném azt az asszony lábai között! _[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Ezzel O'Reilly megnyerte az este legjobb tósztjának fődíját. [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Boldogan ment haza és otthon elmesélte a feleségének, Marynek: [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]- Képzeld, ma én nyertem a legjobb pohárköszöntőért járó díjat a kocsmában!
- És mit mondtál? - kérdezte a feleség kíváncsian.
- Azt, hogy: _Bár lenne az életem örök és tölteném azt az asszony mellett, a templom falai között. _
- Nahát, ez tényleg milyen jól hangzik, drágám! [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Másnap Mary összefutott az egyik ivócimborával az utcán. A haver már messziről integetett vidáman:
- Tegnap Malcolm jó kis köszöntőt mondott a kocsmában, ami rólad szólt!
- Tudom, mesélte. - felelte Mary. - Csak azon csodálkozom, hogy a múlt évben összesen kétszer járt ott, egyszer erőszakkal kellett odavonszolnom, másodjára meg elaludt közben.[/FONT]


----------



## sener1979 (2010 November 24)

A négernek, a székelynek és a románnak egyszerre születik gyereke. Mindhárman várnak a szülőszoba ajtaja előtt, hogy végre megláthassák a gyereküket. Egyszer csak kilép a szobából a nővérke:
- Uraim, gratulálok, mindhármuk gyereke egészséges. Csak egy baj van, összekevertük őket. Kérem fáradjanak be, és válasszák ki a sajátjukat.
Erre a székely egyből berohan, és felkapja a néger gyerekét. Mire az:
- Székely! Nem látod, hogy az az én gyerekem? Teljesen olyan mint én, a bőre színén is látszik. Mire a székely:
- Lehet hogy a tied, de amíg ki nem derül melyik a románé, addig ez nálam marad!!!


----------



## sener1979 (2010 November 24)

[FONT=&quot]Agresszív Kismalac 



Az agresszív kismalac utolsó mondata: 
Te meg ki a tököm vagy, hogy bundában szeded itt a málnát!!!??? 

[/FONT]


----------



## sener1979 (2010 November 24)

[FONT=&quot]
Agresszív kismalac beszorul a kamionjával a híd alá. 
Meglátja a rendőr és odasétál: 
-Mi van, Malacka, beszorultál? 
-NEM, B*ZMEG, HIDAT SZÁLLÍTOK!!! 


[/FONT]


----------



## sener1979 (2010 November 24)

[FONT=&quot]
Az agresszív kismalac bemegy a borbélyhoz. 
- Hogyan nyírjam meg? 
- Szó nélkül! 

[/FONT]


----------



## sener1979 (2010 November 24)

[FONT=&quot]
Egy szőke nő viszi az agresszív kismalacot a hóna alatt. Találkozik egy másikkal, aki így szól: 
- Jaj de édes! Honnan van? 
- VETTEM!!! - ordítja az agresszív kismalac. 

[/FONT]


----------



## sener1979 (2010 November 24)

[FONT=&quot]Az agresszív kismalac pingál valamit a nyilvános WC falára. 
Megkérdi a farkas: 
- Mit csinálsz malac? 
- A falra festem az ördögöt. 
- Szarva van? 
- MONDOM FESTVE!!! 

[/FONT]


----------



## sener1979 (2010 November 24)

[FONT=&quot]Az agresszív kismalac a játékboltban: 
- Kérek egy türelemjátékot. De kurva gyorsan ám!!! 

[/FONT]


----------



## sener1979 (2010 November 24)

[FONT=&quot]Agresszív kismalac beül egy taxiba. 
- Nem zavarja, ha magamban beszélek? - kérdezi. 
- Ó, dehogy - válaszolja a sofőr. 
- Hozzád meg ki szólt, vazze? 


[/FONT]


----------



## sener1979 (2010 November 24)

Agresszív kismalacot felveszik eladónak egy ABC-be. 
Bemegy a Nyuszika vásárolni, de a kismalac nem foglalkozik vele. 
Mire a Nyuszika: 
- Khmm... elnézést kérek! 
- NEM TARTUNK!


----------



## sener1979 (2010 November 24)

_[FONT=&quot]A francia és az olasz csapat tagjai tegnap közösen meglátogattak egy fokvárosi árvaházat. [/FONT]__[FONT=&quot]
[FONT=&quot]„Szívszorító volt látni a szomorú kis arcukat és a reménytelenséget” -[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Nyilatkozta a 6 éves Dzsamal.[/FONT][/FONT]_


----------



## sener1979 (2010 November 24)

[FONT=&quot]Elmegy a törpe az urológushoz, mert fájnak a heréi.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]- Vetkőzzön le és álljon a vizsgáló asztalra. - mondja az orvos.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Aláteszi az ujját a jobb heréjének, és mondja: "köhögjön", majd csak[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]annyit mormol, hogy "ühüm". Aláteszi az ujját a bal herének is és kéri,[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]hogy köhögjön megint, majd jön az ühüm az orvostól.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Kivesz az orvos egy nagy ollót a műszeres szekrényből és nyissz-nyissz[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]a jobb oldalon, a törpe ájuldozik a félelemtől, majd az orvos újból nyissz-nyissz[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]a bal oldalon, majd leemeli a törpét az asztalról, és mondja, hogy sétáljon[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]fel-alá a szobába, hogy fájnak-e még a heréi. A törpe csodálkozva veszi észre,[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]hogy minden a legnagyobb rendben van, nem érez tovább semmi fájdalmat.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]- Doktor úr, ez csodával határos, nem is éreztem semmi fájdalmat, mikor ott[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]vagdosott a lábaim között, de mit csinált tulajdonképpen?[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]- Levágtam pár centit a gumicsizmája tetejéből. - válaszol az orvos.[/FONT]


----------



## sener1979 (2010 November 24)

[FONT=&quot]
A farmer bemegy a városba, hogy bevásároljon. Vesz a vaskereskedésben
egy üllőt, egy vödröt, majd betér az állatkereskedésbe és vesz két
csirkét, meg egy libát. Amikor el akarja vinni, rájön, hogy ez a sok
dolog nem fér el a kezében. Mivel gyalog van, a farm meg messze, ezért
leül tanakodni, mitévő is legyen? A boltos megsajnálja, és a
következőt javasolja neki:
- Rakja az üllőt a vödörbe, ezt vigye az egyik kezében, a csirkéket
rakja a hóna alá, a másik kezében pedig el tudja vinni a libát.
A farmer megörül, felpakol, és elindul. Ahogy kiér a város határába,
látja, hogy egy fiatal, nagymellű szépség álldogál az úton. A lány
megkérdi tőle:
- Meg tudja nekem mondani, hogy jutok a Mockingbird Lane 1515-be?
- Nos, hölgyem, én a Mockingbird Lane 1616-ba megyek, az ott van nem
messze. Jöjjön velem, tudok egy rövidebb utat az erdőn keresztül.
- Hohó! És mi a biztosíték arra, hogy az erdőben nem támad le, nem
dönt neki egy fának, nem tépi le a blúzomat és nem erőszakol meg?
- Látja, hölgyem, hogy egy üllő, egy vödör, két csirke és egy liba van
nálam! Ugyan hogy tudnám én így megerőszakolni?
- Hát... Mondjuk leteszi a libát a földre, letakarja a vödörrel,
ráteszi az üllőt, a csirkéket meg megfognám én...[/FONT]


----------



## sener1979 (2010 November 24)

[FONT=&quot]Nő:
Jó volt a szeretkezés. Most fekszünk egymás mellett. Ő elgondolkozva néz fölfelé. Én aggódom. Vajon miről gondolkozik? Biztos a kapcsolatunkról. Ó jajj, ráncolja a homlokát. Biztos döntésre jutott. De nem szól. Csak összeszorítja ajkait. Mérlegel, számítgat. Biztos végigfut agyán, hogy már két éves a kapcsolatunk. Talán azt is észrevette, hogy egy kicsit meghíztam. Nem szól semmit. Csak néz felfelé szigorú arccal... 

Férfi:
Ott a plafonon az a légy. Mászkál. Vajon hogy a picsába nem esik le?! [/FONT]


----------



## sener1979 (2010 November 24)

Esti párbeszéd férj és feleség között a házasélettel járó kötelezettségek
elvégzése után, kellemes fáradságérzet közepette, egymás karjában,


Feleség (álmodozón): Mit tennél, ha meghalnék? Újra megnosülnél?


Férj(álmosan): Biztosan nem!


Feleség (izgatottan): Miért nem? Nem érzed magad jól a házasságban?


Férj (óvatosan): De, igen.


Feleség (kibújik a férj ölelésébol, felkönyököl és kérdoen néz a
férjére): Szóval akkor miért nem nosülnél meg újra?


Férj (éberen): Jó, akkor újra megnosülnék.


Feleség (fájdalomal az arcán): Megnosülnél...?


Férj (felsóhajt és átfordul az oldalára).


Feleség (kitartóan): És a mi ágyunkban aludnátok?


Férj (bizonytalanul): Hát hol aludnánk?


Feleség (kitartóan): A képeimet kicseréled az ovéire?


Férj (értelmesen): Ezt tartanám illendonek.


Feleség (még mindig kitartóan): És a golfütoimet is használná?


Férje (megkönnyebbülve): Nem. Balkezes.


Feleség: (csend).


Férj: (fejével a párnában): Bassza meg!


----------



## sener1979 (2010 November 24)

[FONT=&quot] Anyóka miniszoknyában, - megszólítja a rendőr:
- Néném, azért a maga korában túlzás a miniszoknya...
- Miért fiam, annyira csúnyák a lábaim?
- Az meg csak hagyján, de kilóg belole a melle!


[/FONT]


----------



## sener1979 (2010 November 24)

[FONT=&quot] Határozott válasz
- Ne haragudjon már, de maga szerint az a baloldali gyermek a
színpadon fiú-e vagy lány?
- Fiú!
- Honnan tetszik abban olyan biztosnak lenni? Talán ön az apja?
- Nem, az anyja!

[/FONT]


----------



## sener1979 (2010 November 24)

[FONT=&quot]
Tetű
- Hinnye Mári! Lapostetűt kaptam tüled!
- Gázsi, Gázsi, há mit ákársz kétszáz forinté? Selyemhernyót?

[/FONT]


----------



## sener1979 (2010 November 24)

[FONT=&quot]
Nászutas pár a luxushajón, az idő lassan telik, néha beszélgetni is kell.
Megkérdi a férj:
- És mondd, drágám, mi a véleményed a közel-keleti helyzetről?
- Nem tudom, szívecském - mondja a feleség. - Csináltuk már úgy?

[/FONT]


----------



## sener1979 (2010 November 24)

Hát köszönöm a türelmet hát ennyi volt a 20


----------



## ancsa800 (2010 November 24)

Sziasztok


----------



## ancsa800 (2010 November 24)

Ancsa vagyok Nagyváradról


----------



## ancsa800 (2010 November 24)

Örülök, hogy rátok találtam


----------



## ancsa800 (2010 November 24)

Szabadidőmben origamizok


----------



## ancsa800 (2010 November 24)

Külömböző technikákat kipróbáltam


----------



## ancsa800 (2010 November 24)

Kusudama, moduláris, 1000 papir technika


----------



## ancsa800 (2010 November 24)

Most a filigránok után érdeklődök


----------



## ancsa800 (2010 November 24)

Szeretnék karácsonyra egy pár szép diszt az ablakra


----------



## ancsa800 (2010 November 24)

Remélem nállatok is találok valamit


----------



## ancsa800 (2010 November 24)

Majd szeretném megosztani veletek is, amit készitettem


----------



## ancsa800 (2010 November 24)

Ha időm engedi bemutatom a munkáimat


----------



## ancsa800 (2010 November 24)

amit2007 óta halmoztam fel


----------



## ancsa800 (2010 November 24)

rengeteget elajánékoztam


----------



## ancsa800 (2010 November 24)

sokan örültek nekik


----------



## ancsa800 (2010 November 24)

családtagok, barátok


----------



## ancsa800 (2010 November 24)

2009-ben tartottam egy szünetet


----------



## ancsa800 (2010 November 24)

amit már mára megbántam


----------



## ancsa800 (2010 November 24)

sok szép modellel lehetnék gazdagabb


----------



## oldboyy (2010 November 24)

göreb


----------



## ancsa800 (2010 November 24)

egy év munkáját soha nem fogom tudni bepótolni


----------



## ancsa800 (2010 November 24)

végre itt vagyok köztetek


----------



## ancsa800 (2010 November 24)

minden jót kivánok mindenkinek


----------



## oldboyy (2010 November 24)

véres


----------



## oldboyy (2010 November 24)

kevés


----------



## oldboyy (2010 November 24)

rak-rab


----------



## oldboyy (2010 November 24)

hab-had


----------



## oldboyy (2010 November 24)

hal-hat


----------



## oldboyy (2010 November 24)

lat-tat


----------



## oldboyy (2010 November 24)

tét-tép


----------



## oldboyy (2010 November 24)

nép-néz


----------



## oldboyy (2010 November 24)

méz-kéz


----------



## oldboyy (2010 November 24)

kér-vér


----------



## oldboyy (2010 November 24)

vég-vén


----------



## oldboyy (2010 November 24)

véd-vad


----------



## oldboyy (2010 November 24)

eddig vak volt?


----------



## oldboyy (2010 November 24)

teker


----------



## oldboyy (2010 November 24)

kerepel


----------



## oldboyy (2010 November 24)

pelikán


----------



## oldboyy (2010 November 24)

kántor


----------



## oldboyy (2010 November 24)

torkos


----------



## oldboyy (2010 November 24)

kostoló


----------



## oldboyy (2010 November 24)

lógat


----------



## Döndös (2010 November 24)

Köszönöm az ötleteket.


----------



## ekindl (2010 November 24)

Köszi


----------



## ekindl (2010 November 24)

jelen


----------



## ekindl (2010 November 24)

Már csak 4


----------



## VivienneW (2010 November 24)

sziasztok


----------



## VivienneW (2010 November 24)

nekem még hat


----------



## VivienneW (2010 November 24)

illetve csak öt


----------



## VivienneW (2010 November 24)

persze l


----------



## feanor369 (2010 November 24)

üdv debrecenből


----------



## VivienneW (2010 November 24)

hajrá Debrecen!


----------



## VivienneW (2010 November 24)

még kettő


----------



## VivienneW (2010 November 24)

és ez az utolsó!


----------



## VivienneW (2010 November 24)

még egy, biztos, ami biztos


----------



## Senki232 (2010 November 24)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg



Jelen!


----------



## Senki232 (2010 November 24)

kettő


----------



## Senki232 (2010 November 24)

három


----------



## Senki232 (2010 November 24)

öt


----------



## Senki232 (2010 November 24)

hét


----------



## oli999 (2010 November 25)

*Üdv*

Köszi a lehetőséget


----------



## oli999 (2010 November 25)

19


----------



## oli999 (2010 November 25)

18


----------



## oli999 (2010 November 25)

*ja*

17


----------



## oli999 (2010 November 25)

16


----------



## oli999 (2010 November 25)

*Aha*

15


----------



## oli999 (2010 November 25)

14


----------



## oli999 (2010 November 25)

*Ja*

13


----------



## oli999 (2010 November 25)

12


----------



## oli999 (2010 November 25)

*11*

még 11


----------



## oli999 (2010 November 25)

Tíz


----------



## oli999 (2010 November 25)

*Kilenc*

kilenc


----------



## oli999 (2010 November 25)

*Nyolc*

8


----------



## oli999 (2010 November 25)

7


----------



## oli999 (2010 November 25)

*Hatos*

hat


----------



## oli999 (2010 November 25)

Öt


----------



## oli999 (2010 November 25)

négy


----------



## oli999 (2010 November 25)

*hármas*

3


----------



## oli999 (2010 November 25)

2=kettő


----------



## oli999 (2010 November 25)

*Egy*

egy


----------



## oli999 (2010 November 25)

*Vége*

nulla


----------



## oli999 (2010 November 25)

*Üdv*

Szia


----------



## ampetamine (2010 November 25)

Üdv! 20


----------



## ampetamine (2010 November 25)

19


----------



## tavaszieva (2010 November 25)

*karácsony, teritő*

kisskiss

Van egy szep karacsonyi mintas korteirom.
remelem nem volt mar felteve

meg 3 kis karacsonyi terito minta


----------



## ampetamine (2010 November 25)

18


----------



## ampetamine (2010 November 25)

17


----------



## ampetamine (2010 November 25)

16


----------



## ampetamine (2010 November 25)

15


----------



## ampetamine (2010 November 25)

14


----------



## ampetamine (2010 November 25)

13


----------



## ampetamine (2010 November 25)

12


----------



## ampetamine (2010 November 25)

11


----------



## ampetamine (2010 November 25)

10


----------



## ampetamine (2010 November 25)

9


----------



## ampetamine (2010 November 25)

8


----------



## ampetamine (2010 November 25)

7


----------



## ampetamine (2010 November 25)

6


----------



## ampetamine (2010 November 25)

5


----------



## ampetamine (2010 November 25)

4


----------



## ampetamine (2010 November 25)

3


----------



## ampetamine (2010 November 25)

2


----------



## ampetamine (2010 November 25)

1


----------



## ampetamine (2010 November 25)

blackjack ))


----------



## Szenlu (2010 November 25)

Sziasztok! (20)


----------



## Szenlu (2010 November 25)

K


----------



## Szenlu (2010 November 25)

A


----------



## Szenlu (2010 November 25)

R


----------



## Szenlu (2010 November 25)

Á


----------



## Szenlu (2010 November 25)

Cs


----------



## Szenlu (2010 November 25)

O


----------



## Szenlu (2010 November 25)

Ny


----------



## Szenlu (2010 November 25)




----------



## Szenlu (2010 November 25)

A


----------



## Szenlu (2010 November 25)

B


----------



## Szenlu (2010 November 25)

C


----------



## Szenlu (2010 November 25)

D


----------



## Szenlu (2010 November 25)

E


----------



## Szenlu (2010 November 25)

F


----------



## Szenlu (2010 November 25)

G


----------



## Szenlu (2010 November 25)

H


----------



## Szenlu (2010 November 25)

I


----------



## Szenlu (2010 November 25)

J


----------



## Szenlu (2010 November 25)

K


----------



## bgaboca (2010 November 25)

köszönöm


----------



## bgaboca (2010 November 25)

2


----------



## bgaboca (2010 November 25)

3


----------



## bgaboca (2010 November 25)

4


----------



## Hajni56 (2010 November 25)

Ugy tűnik még mindig nem elég a hozzászólás


----------



## bgaboca (2010 November 25)

5


----------



## bgaboca (2010 November 25)

6


----------



## bgaboca (2010 November 25)

7


----------



## bgaboca (2010 November 25)

8


----------



## bgaboca (2010 November 25)

9


----------



## bgaboca (2010 November 25)

10


----------



## bgaboca (2010 November 25)

11


----------



## bgaboca (2010 November 25)

12


----------



## nettnett (2010 November 25)

üvözlet


----------



## bgaboca (2010 November 25)

13


----------



## nettnett (2010 November 25)

illetve üDvözlet


----------



## bgaboca (2010 November 25)

14


----------



## nettnett (2010 November 25)

messze még a 20.....http://www.canadahun.com/forum/images/smilies/rolleyes.gif


----------



## nettnett (2010 November 25)

oopsz


----------



## bgaboca (2010 November 25)

15


----------



## nettnett (2010 November 25)

5!!!!!


----------



## bgaboca (2010 November 25)

16


----------



## nettnett (2010 November 25)

6


----------



## bgaboca (2010 November 25)

17


----------



## nettnett (2010 November 25)

bgaboca látom te is 20-ra játszol!


----------



## nettnett (2010 November 25)

mindjárt megvan fele!!!


----------



## bgaboca (2010 November 25)

18


----------



## nettnett (2010 November 25)

9


----------



## nettnett (2010 November 25)

10


----------



## nettnett (2010 November 25)

11


----------



## bgaboca (2010 November 25)

ja-ja, szeretnél letölteni néhány dolgot.
Köszi a figyelmet.
19


----------



## bgaboca (2010 November 25)

...szeretnék...
20


----------



## nettnett (2010 November 25)

12


----------



## bgaboca (2010 November 25)

... megvan! 

21


----------



## nettnett (2010 November 25)

13


----------



## nettnett (2010 November 25)

14 én is arra hajtok


----------



## nettnett (2010 November 25)

mindjárt....


----------



## nettnett (2010 November 25)

meglesz


----------



## bgaboca (2010 November 25)

22


----------



## nettnett (2010 November 25)

csak...


----------



## cina73 (2010 November 25)




----------



## nettnett (2010 November 25)

még....


----------



## bgaboca (2010 November 25)

Még mindig nem enged letölteni! 
23


----------



## nettnett (2010 November 25)

2


----------



## bgaboca (2010 November 25)

24

... nagyon szigorú a rendszer!


----------



## nettnett (2010 November 25)

1


----------



## bgaboca (2010 November 25)

25


----------



## nettnett (2010 November 25)

Igen igen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 20


----------



## cina73 (2010 November 25)

Ez mekkora egy szabály? 
Nem akarok kritizálni, és bocs, hogy arról írok, ami 8000-nél több üzenetet produkál, de ki az az adminisztrátor, aki képes ennyi üzenettel megbirkózni?
Ezt én úgy hívnám, hogy saját magamnak generált levélszemét.
Vagy van ennek egy rejtett marketing hatása? Légyszi világosítson fel valaki, mert a 12 év netezés alatt ilyet még nem nagyon láttam.


----------



## bgaboca (2010 November 25)

26


----------



## bgaboca (2010 November 25)

27


----------



## cina73 (2010 November 25)

A másik, amit szintén nem értek, hogy ha az a cél, hogy a "gyors" letöltőket kiszűrjék, akkor miért van arra lehetőség, hogy megkerüljük ezzel a fórummal a szabályt, ergo gyorsan begépelek 20 üzenetet és minden az enyém.
Szóval megint csak a marketingre és a "mesterséges" üzenetszám növelésre tudok gondolni...


----------



## bgaboca (2010 November 25)

neked sikerült!?


----------



## cina73 (2010 November 25)

Látom, hogy valaki 27-nél jár, lehet, hogy nem elég a 20 üzenet? Mennyi kell?


----------



## bgaboca (2010 November 25)

28


----------



## bgaboca (2010 November 25)

ez még rejtély!


----------



## cina73 (2010 November 25)

20*20 másodperc az 400/60, elvileg 6 perccel hosszabbítja meg ez az egész az itt tartózkodásomat. Megint nem értem.


----------



## cina73 (2010 November 25)

Tényleg semmi személyes, csak lehet, hogy az IQ-m kevés ehhez.
Olyan jó lenne, ha valaki kielégítené a kíváncsiságomat.


----------



## bgaboca (2010 November 25)

xxxx


----------



## cina73 (2010 November 25)

Ja, hogy ez nem 8500 üzenet, hanem 8500 oldalnyi üzenet, azaz 85073...
Szép.


----------



## bgaboca (2010 November 25)

29


----------



## bgaboca (2010 November 25)

Nagyon nagy a kielégítetlenséged????


----------



## bgaboca (2010 November 25)

30


----------



## tavaszieva (2010 November 25)

*Kedves KATALIN/ANYOKA*

Csak 3 napja vagyok regisztralva ,de alig vartam mar azt a bizonyos 48 orat ,hogy megnezhessem a keresztszemes mintakat.
Egyszeruen NAGYSZERU oldal!!!
En is akartam feltolteni mintakat ,mert en is gyujtogetem ,varrogatok keresztszemest.De lehetetlen volt eddig atneznem azt a rengeteg gyonyoru mintat ,hogy ne ismeteljem meg oket.
Nem tudok mast irni ,csak hogy millio koszonet ennek az oldalnak.
Nagyon orvendek ,hogy ratalaltam ilyen sok ugyes kezu holgyre.
udv 
Eva


----------



## cina73 (2010 November 25)

http://www.webworth.info/canadahun.com
Érdemes megnézni az oldal értékét: $44076.
Eladó?


----------



## bgaboca (2010 November 25)

31


----------



## cina73 (2010 November 25)

bgaboca írta:


> Nagyon nagy a kielégítetlenséged????



Tényleg érdekel, hogy ez miért kell...


----------



## bgaboca (2010 November 25)

nézettség alapján biztos!


----------



## yagger1996 (2010 November 25)

Hát nem tok mit irni


----------



## cina73 (2010 November 25)

http://www.cubestat.com/www.canadahun.com
E szerint egy éve $33000 körül volt az érték.


----------



## bgaboca (2010 November 25)

Kérdezed?


----------



## cina73 (2010 November 25)

Na a felénél vagyok.


----------



## bgaboca (2010 November 25)

Minél öregebb, annál értékesebb... mint a jó bor!


----------



## cina73 (2010 November 25)

bgaboca írta:


> Kérdezed?



Azt, hogy miért van ez a fórum, meg azt, hogy miért kell 20 üzenet, ha 6 perc alatt letudom az egészet? Számomra felesleges, de lehet, hogy van marketing értéke. Ez érdekelne.


----------



## bgaboca (2010 November 25)

hajrá!


----------



## bgaboca (2010 November 25)

" 
*bgaboca*, a lap megetekintésére nincs jogosultságod, ennek a következő okai lehetnek:

*Minimum 20 hozzászólás és legalább 2 napos regisztráció szükséges az oldal megtekintéséhez, vagy a funkció használatához.* Ebben, vagy ebben a témában ezeket könnyedén összegyűjtheted.
Esetleg más üzenetét próbálod módosítani, vagy az adminisztrátori lehetöségeket használni.
Ha épp üzenetet próbálsz küldeni, elképzelhető, hogy ezt az adminisztrátor itt nem engedélyezte. "
... ha le akarsz tölteni valamit, akkor ezt kell "kijátszanod" ...


----------



## cina73 (2010 November 25)

bgaboca írta:


> Minél öregebb, annál értékesebb... mint a jó bor!



Ha csak ennyi, akkor tényleg semmi értelme. Szerintem senki nem fogja végigolvasni a mi levelezésünket, mert 80000 üzenet között el fog veszni.
Csak Te vagy az egyetlen esélyem!


----------



## bgaboca (2010 November 25)

ezért kell 20 üzenet!


----------



## bgaboca (2010 November 25)

Így lehet kincset találni!


----------



## cina73 (2010 November 25)

bgaboca írta:


> "
> *bgaboca*, a lap megetekintésére nincs jogosultságod, ennek a következő okai lehetnek:
> 
> *Minimum 20 hozzászólás és legalább 2 napos regisztráció szükséges az oldal megtekintéséhez, vagy a funkció használatához.* Ebben, vagy ebben a témában ezeket könnyedén összegyűjtheted.
> ...



Értem, ezt én is láttam. De tök felesleges és egy kicsit felhasználó barátlan...


----------



## cina73 (2010 November 25)

Ja, végül is én is végig fogom csinálni...


----------



## cina73 (2010 November 25)

Te milyen kincsre vadászol?


----------



## bgaboca (2010 November 25)

Látom, csak kitartó vagy Te is!


----------



## cina73 (2010 November 25)

Egyébként meg már 10 perce tökölök ezzel az egésszel. Nem rossz húzás, ráadásul az oldal címe a sok keresgélés miatt megmarad a fejemben. Kezd összeállni a kép.


----------



## cina73 (2010 November 25)

3


----------



## bgaboca (2010 November 25)

Kutyus ruha szabásmintára hajtok ....

De cseveghetek veled is!


----------



## cina73 (2010 November 25)

2


----------



## cina73 (2010 November 25)

1, Én most fogok eltűnni.
Szalai Vivien: Hamis Gyönyör című könyve érdekel, ajánlom.
Jó szabászkodást.
csao.


----------



## yagger1996 (2010 November 25)

Szeretnék letölteni egy könyvet Andy Mcnab Bevetésre készen c. könyvét


----------



## yagger1996 (2010 November 25)

Szijasztok


----------



## bgaboca (2010 November 25)

legyél kitartó!


----------



## cina73 (2010 November 25)

20+1 ???
Ráadásul az egész nem őszinte, mert 20 üzenettel nem tudtam letölteni, amit akartam. 
Erggg.


----------



## yagger1996 (2010 November 25)

Szevasztok


----------



## yagger1996 (2010 November 25)

1


----------



## bgaboca (2010 November 25)

Akkor miért gyönyör, ha hamis?


----------



## cina73 (2010 November 25)

Ja + 2 nap regisztráció is kell: *"ÉS"*
Au, ez fájt.
Na csao, szombaton jövök.


----------



## cina73 (2010 November 25)

bgaboca írta:


> Akkor miért gyönyör, ha hamis?



Olvasd el!
Izgi!


----------



## bgaboca (2010 November 25)

Ezért vagyok még én is itt ...


----------



## bgaboca (2010 November 25)

Jobb másra izgulni!


----------



## bgaboca (2010 November 25)

Pá.


----------



## kedvenc11 (2010 November 25)

minerva76 írta:


> Disney - Princess Fashion Boutique (2000)
> kreatív
> ANGOL NYELVŰ
> 
> ...


nn


----------



## bgaboca (2010 November 25)

Nekem beindult ...rákerestem a könyvedre ... .doc formában van meg.


----------



## bgaboca (2010 November 25)

http://canadahun.com/forum/showthread.php?p=2574877&highlight=Szalai+Vivien%3A+Hamis+Gy%F6ny%F6r#post2574877


----------



## fenris666 (2010 November 25)

Jó napot!


----------



## fenris666 (2010 November 25)

Kicsit hülyeség ez a 20 hozzászólásos követelmény,


----------



## fenris666 (2010 November 25)

de hát mit tegyen az ember gyereke...


----------



## fenris666 (2010 November 25)

irkálunk minden értelmetlen dolgot.


----------



## fenris666 (2010 November 25)

Majd csak összejön a 20...


----------



## fenris666 (2010 November 25)

Csak tudnám miért fontos az egész?


----------



## fenris666 (2010 November 25)

Pénzt kap valaki érte?


----------



## fenris666 (2010 November 25)

Valószinüleg a hirdetők miatt fontos


----------



## fenris666 (2010 November 25)

mert más logikát nem látok benne...


----------



## fenris666 (2010 November 25)

Ezeket a marhaságokat a moderátorokon kivül nem olvassa senki.


----------



## fenris666 (2010 November 25)

Gondolom én...


----------



## fenris666 (2010 November 25)

De hát a szabály,az szabály!


----------



## Egnesl (2010 November 25)

Üdvözlet neked is.


----------



## fenris666 (2010 November 25)

Már a 13-ik okos hozzászólást irom.


----------



## fenris666 (2010 November 25)

Remélem valaki nagyon boldog lessz,ha elérem a 20-at.


----------



## fenris666 (2010 November 25)

Én legalábbis igen.


----------



## fenris666 (2010 November 25)

Már ha nem lesz kitalálva még valami követelmény.


----------



## Egnesl (2010 November 25)

*Jelentett elem*

Egnesl is bejelentette ezt az elemet.

A bejelentés oka:


> Köszönöm


----------



## fenris666 (2010 November 25)

Mármint a letöltések engedélyezésére.


----------



## fenris666 (2010 November 25)

Mert már láttam olyat is...


----------



## Egnesl (2010 November 25)

nagy


----------



## fenris666 (2010 November 25)

Igaz,még nem itt.


----------



## fenris666 (2010 November 25)

De hát rögtön kiderül-ez volt a huszadik hozzászólásom!!!


----------



## Egnesl (2010 November 25)

*Jelentett elem*

Sziasztok


----------



## fenris666 (2010 November 25)

És akkor legyen plusz egy-ne múljon rajta!!!


----------



## Egnesl (2010 November 25)

Soha senki nem reagál semmire


----------



## Egnesl (2010 November 25)

10


----------



## Egnesl (2010 November 25)

köh


----------



## Egnesl (2010 November 25)

Ez Neked is biztosan tetszeni fog!


----------



## Icuss (2010 November 25)

Sziasztok! szép napunk van, s ezért mindenkinek szép napot! Szépen süt a napocska. Pedig mostanában már állandóan a rossz időről szólt az időjárás jelentés. Legalább is Budapesten.


----------



## Icuss (2010 November 25)

Van már felétek olyan hely, ahol csikorgó hideg és hó van?


----------



## ozsozso (2010 November 25)

1


----------



## ozsozso (2010 November 25)

:d


----------



## ozsozso (2010 November 25)

kiss


----------



## ozsozso (2010 November 25)

kainka írta:


> felesleges helyfoglalas


----------



## ozsozso (2010 November 25)

Forneus írta:


> Hahó


hha


----------



## radi125 (2010 November 25)

sajtos stangli 1


----------



## ozsozso (2010 November 25)

mityenka írta:


> 7



5


----------



## ozsozso (2010 November 25)

6


----------



## radi125 (2010 November 25)

madárfüttyös jóreggelt 2


----------



## ozsozso (2010 November 25)

hééét


----------



## radi125 (2010 November 25)

nekem a stanley steel könyvek kellenek perpill 3


----------



## ozsozso (2010 November 25)

nyóóóóc


----------



## radi125 (2010 November 25)

a négy az egy szép szám 4


----------



## radi125 (2010 November 25)

öt, megérett a tök 5


----------



## ozsozso (2010 November 25)

nine
kiss


----------



## radi125 (2010 November 25)

ettem egy milkacsokit reggel


----------



## ozsozso (2010 November 25)

10


----------



## davearnett (2010 November 25)

köszi


----------



## radi125 (2010 November 25)

asszem ma megyek korcsolyázni


----------



## davearnett (2010 November 25)

danke


----------



## ozsozso (2010 November 25)

mindegy


----------



## radi125 (2010 November 25)

a szobatársam sokáig volt fenn este és nem bírtam aludni


----------



## davearnett (2010 November 25)

2


----------



## ozsozso (2010 November 25)

12


----------



## radi125 (2010 November 25)

ahová mi megyünk, ott nincs szükség utakra


----------



## davearnett (2010 November 25)

*1*

1


----------



## ozsozso (2010 November 25)

13


----------



## davearnett (2010 November 25)

*2*

2


----------



## ozsozso (2010 November 25)

14


----------



## radi125 (2010 November 25)

össze kéne takarítanom a szobában


----------



## radi125 (2010 November 25)

szerintem a miki egér rasszista


----------



## davearnett (2010 November 25)

*3*

3


----------



## ozsozso (2010 November 25)

15


----------



## radi125 (2010 November 25)

ló-dns van a körmöm alatt


----------



## radi125 (2010 November 25)

édesapám, hát maga felé dől a kajak


----------



## radi125 (2010 November 25)

-Szia, 1 sört kérek
-Alkoholmentes jó lesz?
-Játékpénz jó lesz?


----------



## radi125 (2010 November 25)

-Szia, 1 sört kérek
-Alkoholmentes jó lesz?
-Játékpénz jó lesz?


----------



## radi125 (2010 November 25)

Umad?


----------



## ozsozso (2010 November 25)

16


----------



## radi125 (2010 November 25)

a ponyvaregény remek film, tessék megnézni


----------



## ozsozso (2010 November 25)

radi125 írta:


> -Szia, 1 sört kérek
> -Alkoholmentes jó lesz?
> -Játékpénz jó lesz?


----------



## ozsozso (2010 November 25)

17


----------



## ozsozso (2010 November 25)

18


----------



## radi125 (2010 November 25)

luke, ich bin dein fater


----------



## ozsozso (2010 November 25)

19


----------



## ozsozso (2010 November 25)

HHHÚÚÚÚÚSZZZ


----------



## radi125 (2010 November 25)

-miért alszik a csöves a Cora áruház tetején?
-mert aki Cora-n kel aranyat lel


----------



## ozsozso (2010 November 25)

back soon
May the Force be with you
:111:


----------



## halnyuszi (2010 November 25)

*köszönet*

Köszönöm!


----------



## radi125 (2010 November 25)

pirosan foszforeszkáló lódobogás megy az erdőben, egyszercsak WOOOT megvan a 20


----------



## straightballer (2010 November 25)

Jelen lettem a jelenetben...


----------



## straightballer (2010 November 25)

mit is mondhatnék?


----------



## straightballer (2010 November 25)

Köszönöm! Anyukámnak, és Apukámnak...


----------



## Ruka (2010 November 25)

Sziasztok, ragyogóan süt a nap, és reggel ordasríkató hideg volt.


----------



## straightballer (2010 November 25)

Szeretnék még köszönetet mondani...


----------



## straightballer (2010 November 25)

Szerelmemnek, aki mellettem áll!


----------



## utas953 (2010 November 25)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


 
köszi


----------



## straightballer (2010 November 25)

Most épp nem, de milyen jó is lenne...


----------



## paros13 (2010 November 25)

köszönöm


----------



## paros13 (2010 November 25)

köszönöm


----------



## paros13 (2010 November 25)

köszönöm


----------



## paros13 (2010 November 25)

köszönöm


----------



## Valhalla81 (2010 November 25)

Nekem sem kell már sok!


----------



## paros13 (2010 November 25)

köszönöm


----------



## paros13 (2010 November 25)

*köszönöm
*


----------



## dpin (2010 November 25)




----------



## dpin (2010 November 25)




----------



## dpin (2010 November 25)

köszönöm


----------



## dpin (2010 November 25)

:d


----------



## dpin (2010 November 25)

köszi


----------



## dpin (2010 November 25)




----------



## paros13 (2010 November 25)

Witchville


----------



## dpin (2010 November 25)




----------



## dpin (2010 November 25)




----------



## dpin (2010 November 25)




----------



## dpin (2010 November 25)




----------



## ketmoha (2010 November 25)

Melitta írta:


> 1, jelen


 köszi!


----------



## ketmoha (2010 November 25)

*1*

köszi


----------



## ketmoha (2010 November 25)

köswzi!


----------



## ketmoha (2010 November 25)

*8*

köszi!


----------



## paros13 (2010 November 25)

Witchville


----------



## ketmoha (2010 November 25)

*10*

:kaboom:köszi!


----------



## ketmoha (2010 November 25)

*10*

köszi!


----------



## ketmoha (2010 November 25)

*11*

köszi!


----------



## ketmoha (2010 November 25)

*12*

köszi!


----------



## ketmoha (2010 November 25)

*13*

köszi!


----------



## paros13 (2010 November 25)

:d


----------



## ketmoha (2010 November 25)

*14*

köszi!


----------



## ketmoha (2010 November 25)

*15*

köszi!


----------



## ketmoha (2010 November 25)

*16*

köszi!


----------



## ketmoha (2010 November 25)

*17*

köszi!


----------



## ketmoha (2010 November 25)

*18*

köszi!


----------



## ketmoha (2010 November 25)

*19*

köszi!


----------



## ketmoha (2010 November 25)

*20*

köszi!:777:


----------



## paros13 (2010 November 25)

:d


----------



## paros13 (2010 November 25)

:d


----------



## domosi (2010 November 25)

zdravo malo


----------



## domosi (2010 November 25)

goeie môre


----------



## domosi (2010 November 25)

dobré ráno


----------



## domosi (2010 November 25)

добро утро


----------



## domosi (2010 November 25)

tere hommikust


----------



## domosi (2010 November 25)

დილა მშვიდობისა


----------



## domosi (2010 November 25)

tajba filgħodu


----------



## domosi (2010 November 25)

günaydın


----------



## domosi (2010 November 25)

доброе утро


----------



## domosi (2010 November 25)

salve


----------



## domosi (2010 November 25)

goedemorgen


----------



## domosi (2010 November 25)

dobro jutro


----------



## domosi (2010 November 25)

god morgen


----------



## domosi (2010 November 25)

maidin mhaith


----------



## domosi (2010 November 25)

dobré ráno


----------



## domosi (2010 November 25)

좋은 아침


----------



## domosi (2010 November 25)

selamat pagi


----------



## domosi (2010 November 25)

hyvää huomenta


----------



## domosi (2010 November 25)

bo día


----------



## domosi (2010 November 25)

bonjour


----------



## stevenone (2010 November 25)

Szép délutánt kívánok mindenkinek!


----------



## stevenone (2010 November 25)

domosi írta:


> hyvää huomenta



gondolom ez finn?


----------



## paros13 (2010 November 25)

köszi


----------



## paros13 (2010 November 25)

dfsdfsd


----------



## paros13 (2010 November 25)

sdadfas


----------



## paros13 (2010 November 25)

fgzhncv


----------



## paros13 (2010 November 25)

jzfujukgku


----------



## paros13 (2010 November 25)

oőápú


----------



## paros13 (2010 November 25)

vbnxy


----------



## paros13 (2010 November 25)

skjxchyxkjc


----------



## paros13 (2010 November 25)

nbbv xfup


----------



## paros13 (2010 November 25)

bvsdalkjnh khjbf


----------



## dpin (2010 November 25)




----------



## dpin (2010 November 25)

thank you


----------



## dpin (2010 November 25)

thanks


----------



## dpin (2010 November 25)




----------



## dpin (2010 November 25)

1


----------



## dpin (2010 November 25)

:!:


----------



## dpin (2010 November 25)

2


----------



## dpin (2010 November 25)

3


----------



## dpin (2010 November 25)

4


----------



## dpin (2010 November 25)

5


----------



## TTakiMan (2010 November 25)

*-*

üdv


----------



## TTakiMan (2010 November 25)

nem teljesen értem miért kell ez a 20 hozzászólás


----------



## TTakiMan (2010 November 25)

ezzel csak feleslegesen szétspamalik az emberek a fórumot


----------



## TTakiMan (2010 November 25)

szóval elég nagy hülyeségnek tartom


----------



## TTakiMan (2010 November 25)

de mind1 is


----------



## TTakiMan (2010 November 25)

a szabály az szabály


----------



## TTakiMan (2010 November 25)

még ha nincs is sok értelme


----------



## TTakiMan (2010 November 25)

mivel 20 másodpercenként 1 üzenettel dutván 7 perc alatt meg is van az a


----------



## TTakiMan (2010 November 25)

20 hozzászólás


----------



## TTakiMan (2010 November 25)

ez máris a 10.


----------



## TTakiMan (2010 November 25)

megyez


----------



## TTakiMan (2010 November 25)

még pár hülye comment és megis van a 20


----------



## TTakiMan (2010 November 25)

...


----------



## TTakiMan (2010 November 25)

14


----------



## TTakiMan (2010 November 25)

jajaj, nemsokára meglesz a 20


----------



## pepe9614 (2010 November 25)

*hy*

sziasztok


----------



## TTakiMan (2010 November 25)

juppíí 16


----------



## kata810122 (2010 November 25)

Köszi a lehetőséget!


----------



## TTakiMan (2010 November 25)

17


----------



## TTakiMan (2010 November 25)

üdvözlet


----------



## TTakiMan (2010 November 25)

szia kata


----------



## TTakiMan (2010 November 25)

megis van a 20, köszönöm énis a lehetősget, bye


----------



## TTakiMan (2010 November 25)

bb


----------



## kata810122 (2010 November 25)

Így hamar összejön 20 comment.


----------



## kata810122 (2010 November 25)

Szia TTakiMan!


----------



## kata810122 (2010 November 25)

Mit is írjak még?


----------



## kata810122 (2010 November 25)

Elég hamar összejön


----------



## kata810122 (2010 November 25)

20 üzenet, habár


----------



## kata810122 (2010 November 25)

nem igazán értem,


----------



## kata810122 (2010 November 25)

hogy miért van erre szükség...


----------



## kata810122 (2010 November 25)

Aki akar


----------



## kata810122 (2010 November 25)

az úgyis kommentel


----------



## kata810122 (2010 November 25)

akit meg nem érdekel,


----------



## kata810122 (2010 November 25)

az úgyis elbagatelizálja...


----------



## kata810122 (2010 November 25)

... mint én.


----------



## mrgumby (2010 November 25)

No, akkor kezdjuk!
Visszaszamlalas...20


----------



## mrgumby (2010 November 25)

...19...


----------



## kata810122 (2010 November 25)

de mindegy


----------



## mrgumby (2010 November 25)

...18...


----------



## kata810122 (2010 November 25)

ha meg kell tenni,


----------



## kata810122 (2010 November 25)

akkor meg kell tenni...


----------



## mrgumby (2010 November 25)

...17...


----------



## kata810122 (2010 November 25)

Ha jól számolok,


----------



## kata810122 (2010 November 25)

ez már 21 üzenet!!!


----------



## mrgumby (2010 November 25)

...16...


----------



## mrgumby (2010 November 25)

...15...


----------



## mrgumby (2010 November 25)

...14...


----------



## mrgumby (2010 November 25)

...13...


----------



## mrgumby (2010 November 25)

...12...


----------



## mrgumby (2010 November 25)

...11...


----------



## mrgumby (2010 November 25)

...10...


----------



## mrgumby (2010 November 25)

...9...


----------



## mrgumby (2010 November 25)

...8...


----------



## mrgumby (2010 November 25)

...7...


----------



## mrgumby (2010 November 25)

...6...


----------



## mrgumby (2010 November 25)

...5...


----------



## mrgumby (2010 November 25)

...4...


----------



## mrgumby (2010 November 25)

...3...


----------



## mrgumby (2010 November 25)

...2...


----------



## mrgumby (2010 November 25)

...1...


----------



## mrgumby (2010 November 25)

...0...


----------



## nephroditus (2010 November 25)

má megin itt vagyok.


----------



## nephroditus (2010 November 25)

épp Kirill Pokrovksy munkásságát tanulmányozom...


----------



## nephroditus (2010 November 25)

...ő a divinity-sorozat zeneszerzője...


----------



## nephroditus (2010 November 25)

... és a website-ján az összes műve megtalálható...


----------



## nephroditus (2010 November 25)

... mi több, ingyen letölhető.


----------



## nephroditus (2010 November 25)

nem semmi, hogy majdnem mindennap...


----------



## nephroditus (2010 November 25)

...találok egy új zenészt, akit szívesen hallgatok...


----------



## nephroditus (2010 November 25)

...tegnap pl. william fitzsimmons volt soron...


----------



## nephroditus (2010 November 25)

...az Afterall című számát azóta is folyton hallgatom...


----------



## nephroditus (2010 November 25)

5


----------



## nephroditus (2010 November 25)

4


----------



## nephroditus (2010 November 25)

3


----------



## nephroditus (2010 November 25)

2


----------



## nephroditus (2010 November 25)

1


----------



## nephroditus (2010 November 25)

letöltés indul.


----------



## Kiszisza (2010 November 25)

Sziasztok...


----------



## Kiszisza (2010 November 25)

19


----------



## Kiszisza (2010 November 25)

18


----------



## Kiszisza (2010 November 25)

17


----------



## Kiszisza (2010 November 25)

16


----------



## Kiszisza (2010 November 25)

15


----------



## Kiszisza (2010 November 25)

14


----------



## sanga (2010 November 25)

hello hello


----------



## Kiszisza (2010 November 25)

13


----------



## Kiszisza (2010 November 25)

12


----------



## sanga (2010 November 25)

de lassu a net


----------



## Kiszisza (2010 November 25)

Mátraalján, falu szélén
lakik az én öreg néném,
melegszívű, dolgos, derék,
tőle tudom ezt a mesét.

Őzgidácska, sete-suta,
rátévedt az országútra,
megbotlott egy kidőlt fába,
eltörött a gida lába.

Panaszosan sír szegényke,
arra ballag öreg néne.
Ölbe veszi, megsajnálja,
hazaviszi kis házába.


----------



## sanga (2010 November 25)

igy foldig er a szakalam mire kesz a gyujtemeny


----------



## Kiszisza (2010 November 25)

nálam is nagyon lassan tölt... nem tudom, lehet, túl van terhelve, nem?


----------



## Kiszisza (2010 November 25)

Ápolgatja, dédelgeti,
friss szénával megeteti,
forrásvízzel megitatja,
mintha volna édesanyja.

Cili cica, Bodri kutya
mellé búvik a zugolyba,
tanultak ők emberséget,
nem bántják a kis vendéget.

Gyorsan gyógyul gida lába,
elmehetne az őzbálba,
vidám táncot ellejthetne,
de nincs hozzá való kedve.


----------



## Kiszisza (2010 November 25)

Barna szeme bús-szomorún
csüng a távol hegykoszorún.
Reggel bíbor napsugarak
játszanak a felhők alatt.

Esti szellő ködöt kerget,
dombok, lankák üzengetnek:
"Vár a sarjú, gyenge hajtás,
gyere haza, gida pajtás!"

Könnybe lábad az őz szeme,
hej, nagyon is visszamenne,
csak az anyja úgy ne várná,
csak a nénét ne sajnálná!


----------



## Kiszisza (2010 November 25)

Barna szeme bús-szomorún
csüng a távol hegykoszorún.
Reggel bíbor napsugarak
játszanak a felhők alatt.

Esti szellő ködöt kerget,
dombok, lankák üzengetnek:
"Vár a sarjú, gyenge hajtás,
gyere haza, gida pajtás!"

Könnybe lábad az őz szeme,
hej, nagyon is visszamenne,
csak az anyja úgy ne várná,
csak a nénét ne sajnálná!


----------



## sanga (2010 November 25)

haha


----------



## sanga (2010 November 25)

jo kis vers


----------



## Kiszisza (2010 November 25)

Éjjel-nappal visszavágyik,
hol selyem fű, puha pázsit,
tarka mező száz virága
őztestvérkét hazavárja.

Ahol mókus ugrabugrál,
kopácsol a tarka harkály,
vígan szól a kakukk hangja,
bábot cipel szorgos hangya.

Várja patak, várja szellő,
kék ég alján futó felhő,
harmatgyöngyös harangvirág,
vadárvácskák, kékek, lilák.


----------



## gergelymarti (2010 November 25)

Nagyon szep ez a csillag!


----------



## sanga (2010 November 25)

jaj ismerem


----------



## Kiszisza (2010 November 25)

Éjjel-nappal visszavágyik,
hol selyem fű, puha pázsit,
tarka mező száz virága
őztestvérkét hazavárja.

Ahol mókus ugrabugrál,
kopácsol a tarka harkály,
vígan szól a kakukk hangja,
bábot cipel szorgos hangya.

Várja patak, várja szellő,
kék ég alján futó felhő,
harmatgyöngyös harangvirág,
vadárvácskák, kékek, lilák.


----------



## Arcsi93 (2010 November 25)

Nagyon tuti az oldal bár néha kicsit döglassú


----------



## Kiszisza (2010 November 25)

Öreg néne megsiratja,
vissza - dehogy - mégse tartja,
ki-ki lakjék hazájában,
őz erdőben, ember házban.

Kapuig is elkíséri,
visszatipeg öreg néni,
és integet, amíg látja:
"Élj boldogul, őzgidácska!"

Lassan lépdel, csendben ballag,
kattan ajtó, zörren ablak,
onnan lesi öreg néne,
kisgidája visszanéz-e.


----------



## Kiszisza (2010 November 25)

Öreg néne megsiratja,
vissza - dehogy - mégse tartja,
ki-ki lakjék hazájában,
őz erdőben, ember házban.

Kapuig is elkíséri,
visszatipeg öreg néni,
és integet, amíg látja:
"Élj boldogul, őzgidácska!"

Lassan lépdel, csendben ballag,
kattan ajtó, zörren ablak,
onnan lesi öreg néne,
kisgidája visszanéz-e.


----------



## Kiszisza (2010 November 25)

Haszontalan állatkája,
egyre jobban szaporázza,
s olyan gyorsan, mint a villám,
fenn terem a mohos sziklán.

De a tetőn, hegygerincen
megfordul, hogy búcsút intsen:
"Ég áldjon, rét, kicsi csalit" -
s mint a szél, eliramodik.

Nyár elröppen, levél sárgul,
lepereg a vén bükkfárul,
hó borul már házra, rétre,
egyedül él öreg néne.

Újra kihajt fű, fa, virág,
nem felejti a kisgidát,
fordul a föld egyszer-kétszer,
zörgetnek a kerítésen.

Kitekint az ablakrésen:
ki kopogtat vajon éjjel?
Hold ragyogja be a falut,
kitárja a kicsi kaput.


----------



## sanga (2010 November 25)

lehet tenyleg tulterhelt a net, de ennyire?


----------



## Kiszisza (2010 November 25)

Haszontalan állatkája,
egyre jobban szaporázza,
s olyan gyorsan, mint a villám,
fenn terem a mohos sziklán.

De a tetőn, hegygerincen
megfordul, hogy búcsút intsen:
"Ég áldjon, rét, kicsi csalit" -
s mint a szél, eliramodik.

Nyár elröppen, levél sárgul,
lepereg a vén bükkfárul,
hó borul már házra, rétre,
egyedül él öreg néne.

Újra kihajt fű, fa, virág,
nem felejti a kisgidát,
fordul a föld egyszer-kétszer,
zörgetnek a kerítésen.

Kitekint az ablakrésen:
ki kopogtat vajon éjjel?
Hold ragyogja be a falut,
kitárja a kicsi kaput.


----------



## sanga (2010 November 25)

ehhez kepest egy csiga fenysebesseggel halad


----------



## Kiszisza (2010 November 25)

Ölelésre lendül karja:
kis gidácska meg az anyja
álldogál ott; beereszti,
szíve dobban, megismeri:

őzmama lett a kisgida,
az meg ott a gida fia.
Eltörött a mellső lába,
elhozta hát a kórházba,

hogy szemével kérve kérje:
gyógyítsa meg öreg néne,
puha gyolcsba bugyolálja,
ne szepegjen fiacskája.

S köd előtte, köd utána,
belevész az éjszakába.
Gida lábát két kezébe
veszi lágyan öreg néne.

Meg is gyógyul egykettőre,
felbiceg a dombtetőre,
s mire tölgyről lehull a makk,
a kicsi bak hazaballag.


Köszönöm az oldal létrehozójának ezt a nagyszerű fórumot. Remélem, még nagyon-nagyon sokáig élvezhetjük ezt a rengeteg jó dolgot.!


----------



## sanga (2010 November 25)

koszi a verset


----------



## Kiszisza (2010 November 25)

Ölelésre lendül karja:
kis gidácska meg az anyja
álldogál ott; beereszti,
szíve dobban, megismeri:

őzmama lett a kisgida,
az meg ott a gida fia.
Eltörött a mellső lába,
elhozta hát a kórházba,

hogy szemével kérve kérje:
gyógyítsa meg öreg néne,
puha gyolcsba bugyolálja,
ne szepegjen fiacskája.

S köd előtte, köd utána,
belevész az éjszakába.
Gida lábát két kezébe
veszi lágyan öreg néne.

Meg is gyógyul egykettőre,
felbiceg a dombtetőre,
s mire tölgyről lehull a makk,
a kicsi bak hazaballag.


Köszönöm az oldal létrehozójának ezt a nagyszerű fórumot. Remélem, még nagyon-nagyon sokáig élvezhetjük ezt a rengeteg jó dolgot.!


----------



## sanga (2010 November 25)

lassan, de biztosan haladok


----------



## sanga (2010 November 25)

ugy dontottem nem inditok szavazast


----------



## sanga (2010 November 25)

most abba hagyom


----------



## sanga (2010 November 25)

azon tunodok, ha ez a gyors valasz akkor milyen lehet a reszltes


----------



## gekoo (2010 November 25)

Hello


----------



## kyartin (2010 November 25)

hű, hát baromi lassan töltődik be az oldal


----------



## gekoo (2010 November 25)

*Tovabb*



gekoo írta:


> Hello



probalkozok. Mielott


----------



## gekoo (2010 November 25)

*profi leszek*

a forumozasban. Kicsit lassan jon be, de


----------



## gekoo (2010 November 25)

nem adom fel


----------



## gekoo (2010 November 25)

Mindjart kiprobalom a "koszonom" gombot is.


----------



## gekoo (2010 November 25)

Miert van hol koszonom hol nincs?


----------



## gekoo (2010 November 25)

Latom koszonet szamlalo megnott, de mire jo ez?

Megis mire jo ez?


----------



## gekoo (2010 November 25)

Modositas nem szamit tobb uzenetet?


----------



## gekoo (2010 November 25)

A tobbek alszanak? Csupa kerdes. tagok szinekkel


----------



## pt13tp (2010 November 25)

Vindorf írta:


> Szörnyek szigete Raptor Island 2004Dvdrip Hundub FileServe
> színes, szinkronizált amerikai akciófilm, 89 perc,
> 
> 
> ...


okej


----------



## pt13tp (2010 November 25)

rerere


----------



## pt13tp (2010 November 25)

Vindorf írta:


> Benji, az üldözött Benji the Hunted 1987
> dvdrip Hunsub Hotfile
> színes feliratos amerikai kalandfilm, 88 perc,
> 
> ...


benji


----------



## pt13tp (2010 November 25)

reveteg írta:


> Egy kevésbé szomorú majd a következő hozzászólás benjrereretri
> <object width="480" height="385">
> 
> <embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/4e6nK6c1Bvc?fs=1&hl=hu_HU" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></object>
> ...


tt


----------



## pt13tp (2010 November 25)

fhfgfgftddrdr


----------



## pt13tp (2010 November 25)

gfgftyf5dr


----------



## áéláé (2010 November 25)

köszi


----------



## áéláé (2010 November 25)

köszi asd


----------



## áéláé (2010 November 25)

d


----------



## áéláé (2010 November 25)

dada


----------



## áéláé (2010 November 25)

adad


----------



## áéláé (2010 November 25)

hh


----------



## áéláé (2010 November 25)

aaa


----------



## áéláé (2010 November 25)

aasd


----------



## áéláé (2010 November 25)

ssss


----------



## konix (2010 November 25)

*jók az üzeneteid!*



teca75 írta:


> 17


mikor jön már valaki akinek okosabb ötlete támad a tagok "beavatásához"?
üdv konix


----------



## áéláé (2010 November 25)

kkk


----------



## áéláé (2010 November 25)

0


----------



## konix (2010 November 25)

ha mód nyílt, hát akkor inkább valami értelem kell, hogy legyen ebben az üzengetésben. tehát: 

1. a jóga jó, ám nem mindenható, ahhoz,hogy javadra váljon az önálló szabad gondolkodásod őrizd meg!


----------



## konix (2010 November 25)

2, a jóga jó, ám ismerned kell magad, hogy a kellő gyakorlatokat válaszd és a kellő ideig gyakorolj.


----------



## konix (2010 November 25)

3. ajóga jó, ám az elme még mindig ural Téged, hát tégy valamit


----------



## konix (2010 November 25)

4, a jóga jó, ám ismerned kell a guruk gondolkodás struktúráját, hogy megőrizd a szabadságod.


----------



## konix (2010 November 25)

5, a jóga jó, ám nem árt, ha tudod mibe teszed bele az icipici lábacskádat


----------



## konix (2010 November 25)

6. a jóga jó, ám jó ha tudod, hogy válaszd ki az oktatódat


----------



## konix (2010 November 25)

7. a jóga jó, ha NAGYON tudod, hogy válaszd ki a jógaiskoládat


----------



## konix (2010 November 25)

8. a jóga jó, ha felismered az utat benne


----------



## konix (2010 November 25)

9, a jóga jó. ha felismered magad benne


----------



## jageri (2010 November 25)

a jóga jó hajó


----------



## konix (2010 November 25)

10. a jóga jó, ha a formák mentén a tartalmat is meglátod!!


----------



## bagolyka666 (2010 November 25)

Sziasztok !


----------



## bagolyka666 (2010 November 25)

Hányszor köszönhetek be ?


----------



## amiklos (2010 November 25)

mit is mondhatok


----------



## amiklos (2010 November 25)

Szeretnék már tagocska lenni


----------



## amiklos (2010 November 25)

blablabla


----------



## amiklos (2010 November 25)

nyuszika ül a fűben


----------



## amiklos (2010 November 25)

legalább 20-szor kell?


----------



## amiklos (2010 November 25)

na


----------



## amiklos (2010 November 25)

remélem sikerül


----------



## amiklos (2010 November 25)

ez vajon mi


----------



## amiklos (2010 November 25)

Ez nem megy gyorsan


----------



## amiklos (2010 November 25)

Még tíz üzi. hajrá


----------



## amiklos (2010 November 25)

Remélem jó lesz


----------



## amiklos (2010 November 25)

Még nyolc


----------



## amiklos (2010 November 25)

hét


----------



## amiklos (2010 November 25)

hat


----------



## amiklos (2010 November 25)

öt


----------



## amiklos (2010 November 25)

négy


----------



## amiklos (2010 November 25)

három


----------



## amiklos (2010 November 25)

kettő


----------



## amiklos (2010 November 25)

egy, bingo


----------



## bagolyka666 (2010 November 25)

Hát, akkor számolok egy kicsit...


----------



## elfi007 (2010 November 25)

20


----------



## bagolyka666 (2010 November 25)

vagy inkább mondom az ABC-t :


----------



## elfi007 (2010 November 25)

19


----------



## bagolyka666 (2010 November 25)

Kezdjük az A-val...


----------



## elfi007 (2010 November 25)

18


----------



## bagolyka666 (2010 November 25)

Majd a B jön.


----------



## elfi007 (2010 November 25)

17


----------



## bagolyka666 (2010 November 25)

És a C-vel készen is van...


----------



## elfi007 (2010 November 25)

Es mart csak 16...


----------



## elfi007 (2010 November 25)

15


----------



## elfi007 (2010 November 25)

14


----------



## elfi007 (2010 November 25)

13 mart fogyogat


----------



## elfi007 (2010 November 25)

12


----------



## elfi007 (2010 November 25)

11


----------



## elfi007 (2010 November 25)

es mart a felenel is tartunk 10


----------



## elfi007 (2010 November 25)

9


----------



## elfi007 (2010 November 25)

8


----------



## elfi007 (2010 November 25)

7


----------



## elfi007 (2010 November 25)

6


----------



## elfi007 (2010 November 25)

5


----------



## elfi007 (2010 November 25)

na meg 4


----------



## tda7294 (2010 November 25)

*olvasd el és megtod*

na olvasd el és megtod


----------



## tda7294 (2010 November 25)

1 megérett a meggy


----------



## elfi007 (2010 November 25)

3


----------



## elfi007 (2010 November 25)

2


----------



## tda7294 (2010 November 25)

3 te leszel a párom


----------



## elfi007 (2010 November 25)

1 na vegre vege, vagy mese?


----------



## elfi007 (2010 November 25)

na azert meg a 0 hianyzik


----------



## tda7294 (2010 November 25)

1


----------



## tda7294 (2010 November 25)

2


----------



## tda7294 (2010 November 25)

5


----------



## tda7294 (2010 November 25)

7


----------



## tda7294 (2010 November 25)

77


----------



## tda7294 (2010 November 25)

88


----------



## bagolyka666 (2010 November 25)

Az ABC.


----------



## tda7294 (2010 November 25)

99


----------



## tda7294 (2010 November 25)

100


----------



## bagolyka666 (2010 November 25)

19


----------



## tda7294 (2010 November 25)

110


----------



## tda7294 (2010 November 25)

111


----------



## tda7294 (2010 November 25)

112


----------



## tda7294 (2010 November 25)

113


----------



## tda7294 (2010 November 25)

114


----------



## tda7294 (2010 November 25)

115


----------



## tda7294 (2010 November 26)

[hide][/hide]116


----------



## tda7294 (2010 November 26)

117


----------



## tda7294 (2010 November 26)

118


----------



## tda7294 (2010 November 26)

119


----------



## tda7294 (2010 November 26)

120


----------



## tda7294 (2010 November 26)

333


----------



## tda7294 (2010 November 26)

222


----------



## tda7294 (2010 November 26)

111


----------



## ktomi1978 (2010 November 26)

q


Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


q


----------



## ranloth (2010 November 26)

A Ne gondold című nótát szeretném letölteni.


----------



## ranloth (2010 November 26)

Hajrá, Illés!


----------



## ranloth (2010 November 26)

A Ne Gondold blues sémára épült.


----------



## ranloth (2010 November 26)

A tercelős vokált valószínűleg dubbolva vették fel.


----------



## ranloth (2010 November 26)

Mono felvétel készült belőle 1968-ban.


----------



## ranloth (2010 November 26)

Az együttes Ne sírjatok, lányok albumán nem rögzítették újra stereoban.


----------



## ranloth (2010 November 26)

A Szörényi-testvérek először mandolinzenekarban zenéltek.


----------



## ranloth (2010 November 26)

Szabolcs, az idősebb testvér már akkor a harmóniai alapokat hozta gitáron.


----------



## ranloth (2010 November 26)

Innen egyenes út vezetett a basszusgitározáshoz.


----------



## ranloth (2010 November 26)

Az albumon szereplő közönségzsivaj valószínűleg valami focimeccs felvétele lehet.


----------



## ranloth (2010 November 26)

Az Illés a 60-as évek meghatározó együttese volt Magyarországon.


----------



## ranloth (2010 November 26)

Az Illés kezdetben, ahogy a többi beatzenekar, középiskolai, egyetemi rendezvényeken, játszott dixielandet, futó olasz slágereket, örökzöldeket, gitárszámokat, elsősorban Shadows- és Hurricanes-szerzeményeket.


----------



## ranloth (2010 November 26)

1962-63-ban a "luxemburgi" stílus betörésével az Illés repertoárja is kibővült.


----------



## ranloth (2010 November 26)

A Petőfi Sándor utcai Építők klubjában vagy a Műszaki Egyetem Bercsényi klubjában már ezekért a számokért szorongott iszonyatos zsúfoltságban a közönség és vitte világgá a hírt: van egy zenekar, ahol jól "kevernek", a színpadon figuráznak, nagyon dögösen játszanak.


----------



## ranloth (2010 November 26)

1963-ban az Illés-koncertek előtt már mindennapos volt a sorállás, és az első igazi nagy botrány - 1963 májusában a Sportcsarnokban - is az ő nevükhöz fűződik. Koncz Zsuzsa is akkor csatlakozik először hozzájuk, amikor az Illés városszerte ismert együttessé vált.


----------



## ranloth (2010 November 26)

1964-ben azonban a zenekar több tagja befejezte egyetemi tanulmányait és a kiéleződő konkurenciaharcban el kellett dönteniük: hogyan tovább? Amatőrként zenélgetnek vagy profiként, teljes mellszélességgel beszállnak az üzletbe. Siettette a döntést, hogy 1964-ben az Illés már lemezfelvételeket is készíthetett.


----------



## ranloth (2010 November 26)

Első kislemezükön két instrumentális szám (64, Ostinato) és Koncz Zsuzsa két angol nyelvű dala (Long Tall Sally, Chapel of Love) hallható. A doboknál ekkor Körmendy János ült, aki Fats Domino-számokkal színesítette az Illés műsorokat.


----------



## ranloth (2010 November 26)

A zenekaron belüli vita végül kenyértöréssel dőlt el. Az Illés testvérek és Körmendy a nevet birtokolva profiként zenéltek tovább, a többiek pedig a kollégium felszerelését és a klubot megtartva Strings néven játszottak.


----------



## ranloth (2010 November 26)

Az egyik napról a másikra klub, felszerelés és zenészek nélkül maradt együttes helyzete alaposan megromlott. Az élről a második vonalba csúsztak, Koncz Zsuzsa is elpártolt tőlük. Csatlakozott viszont az együtteshez Bródy János, majd 1965-től a két Szörényi testvér.


----------



## ranloth (2010 November 26)

SZevasztok!


----------



## ranloth (2010 November 26)

Hány hozzászólásnál tartok?


----------



## ranloth (2010 November 26)

Szerintem már megvan.


----------



## ranloth (2010 November 26)

túlléptem.


----------



## ranloth (2010 November 26)

Mégsem megy.


----------



## ranloth (2010 November 26)

...


----------



## ranloth (2010 November 26)

... ... ...


----------



## ranloth (2010 November 26)

... --- ...


----------



## bereschi (2010 November 26)

*szuper*

nagyon jo honlap


----------



## trilling (2010 November 26)

*Na akkor most gyorsanJó reggelt mindenkinek*

Jó reggelt


----------



## trilling (2010 November 26)

*kapufa*

1


----------



## trilling (2010 November 26)

2


----------



## trilling (2010 November 26)

3


----------



## trilling (2010 November 26)

4 négy


----------



## trilling (2010 November 26)

9


----------



## trilling (2010 November 26)

5


----------



## gekoo (2010 November 26)

*Hol tartottam*

legutobb?


----------



## gekoo (2010 November 26)

nameg


----------



## gekoo (2010 November 26)

egy kicsit


----------



## gekoo (2010 November 26)

most sokkal gyorsabb, mint leutobb. Valoszinuleg terheles kerdese


----------



## gekoo (2010 November 26)

Kinel van terheles?


----------



## gekoo (2010 November 26)

Radios zavar, beazas


----------



## gekoo (2010 November 26)

Aramszunet


----------



## gekoo (2010 November 26)

19 masodperc


----------



## gekoo (2010 November 26)

fog ez menni


----------



## gekoo (2010 November 26)

ha a meggazdagodas is husz hozzaszolas kerdese lenne


----------



## gekoo (2010 November 26)

Koszonom a turelmeteket.


----------



## gekoo (2010 November 26)

Menjunk biztosra azert.


----------



## trilling (2010 November 26)

na még 6


----------



## trilling (2010 November 26)

huha


----------



## chorint (2010 November 26)

Szia! 
Én elég új tag vagyok, csak pár perce regisztráltam.


----------



## chorint (2010 November 26)




----------



## chorint (2010 November 26)

Itt csak havazik


----------



## chorint (2010 November 26)

És miért épp 20?


----------



## chorint (2010 November 26)

egyébként volt már szerencsém ehhez az oldalhoz pár évvel ezelőtt


----------



## chorint (2010 November 26)

nagyon hasznosnak találtam akkor is


----------



## chorint (2010 November 26)

csak sajnos elfelejtettem az akkori bejelentkezési nevemet


----------



## chorint (2010 November 26)

Miért nem lehet valahol máshol is hozzászólni bármihez... megyek és keresek valami értelmes fórumot, itt csak magamnak írogatok


----------



## rea.lity (2010 November 26)

Szia Melitta!
Üdv Debrecenből


----------



## rea.lity (2010 November 26)

szóval: jelen


----------



## rea.lity (2010 November 26)

üdv


----------



## rea.lity (2010 November 26)

Ez vicces


----------



## rea.lity (2010 November 26)

remélem senki nem ezt olvasgatja


----------



## rea.lity (2010 November 26)

Itt is fog havazni


----------



## rea.lity (2010 November 26)

legalábbis remélem....


----------



## rea.lity (2010 November 26)

a gyerekek már nagyon szeretnének szánkózni


----------



## rea.lity (2010 November 26)

tavaly is alig láttunk havat


----------



## rea.lity (2010 November 26)

kivéve amikor átugrottunk szlovákiába síelni


----------



## rea.lity (2010 November 26)

de az is már csak a "vége" volt a télnek


----------



## Rollácska (2010 November 26)

*Üdv*

szia, köszönöm Tolna megyéből!


----------



## rea.lity (2010 November 26)

a karácsony is olyan szép, ha fehér


----------



## Rollácska (2010 November 26)

Jó, akkor még egyet!


----------



## rea.lity (2010 November 26)

konkrétan olyankor az igazi


----------



## Rollácska (2010 November 26)

Meg még egyet, ha már belejöttem!


----------



## rea.lity (2010 November 26)

legalábbis gyermekkoromból ez a kép idealizálódott


----------



## Rollácska (2010 November 26)

Na, egy utolsót, ma délelőtt, aztán majd holnap is!!


----------



## rea.lity (2010 November 26)

emlékszem, egyszer combig érő hó esett....


----------



## rea.lity (2010 November 26)

gyerekcomb


----------



## rea.lity (2010 November 26)

az volt a legemlékezetesebb karácsony életemben...


----------



## rea.lity (2010 November 26)

az én lányom 12 éves


----------



## rea.lity (2010 November 26)

de még soha nem látott akkor havazást


----------



## rea.lity (2010 November 26)

Hát köszönöm a lehetőséget......, hogy itt gyorsan megszerezhettem a 20 hozzászólást!


----------



## cig (2010 November 26)

*hio*

jo


----------



## cig (2010 November 26)

hi


----------



## cig (2010 November 26)

sziasztok


----------



## cig (2010 November 26)

szi


----------



## cig (2010 November 26)

cvsasztok


----------



## cig (2010 November 26)

kotta


----------



## cig (2010 November 26)

kotta letoltes


----------



## Gorien (2010 November 26)

Üdv mindenkinek!


----------



## Gorien (2010 November 26)

Akkor hajrá!


----------



## Gorien (2010 November 26)

3. hozzászólás.


----------



## Gorien (2010 November 26)

4. hozzászólás.


----------



## ancika-levike (2010 November 26)

sziasztok


----------



## Gorien (2010 November 26)

5. hozzászólás.


----------



## ancika-levike (2010 November 26)

a nevem Anci


----------



## Gorien (2010 November 26)

6. hozzászólás.


----------



## ancika-levike (2010 November 26)

nagyon tetszenek


----------



## Gorien (2010 November 26)

7. hozzászólás.


----------



## ancika-levike (2010 November 26)

gratulalok


----------



## Gorien (2010 November 26)

8. hozzászólás.


----------



## Gorien (2010 November 26)

9. hozzászólás.


----------



## ancika-levike (2010 November 26)

szepek a munkaitok.


----------



## Gorien (2010 November 26)

10. hozzászólás.


----------



## ancika-levike (2010 November 26)

jo munkat mindenkinek.


----------



## ancika-levike (2010 November 26)

gyonyoruek a csillag mintak.


----------



## Gorien (2010 November 26)

11. hozzászólás


----------



## Gorien (2010 November 26)

12. hozzászólás.


----------



## Gorien (2010 November 26)

13. hozzászólás.


----------



## Gorien (2010 November 26)

14. hozzászólás.


----------



## Gorien (2010 November 26)

15. hozzászólás.


----------



## Gorien (2010 November 26)

16. hozzászólás.


----------



## Gorien (2010 November 26)

17. hozzászólás.


----------



## Gorien (2010 November 26)

18. hozzászólás.


----------



## Gorien (2010 November 26)

19. hozzászólás.


----------



## Gorien (2010 November 26)

Köszönöm a lehetőséget!


----------



## nmarci99 (2010 November 26)

Szintén örülök a lehetőségnek


----------



## nmarci99 (2010 November 26)

és köszönöm mindenkinek


----------



## ferike0101 (2010 November 26)

*köszönöm*



Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


ok


----------



## ferike0101 (2010 November 26)

*ok*



Gorien írta:


> Köszönöm a lehetőséget!


ok


----------



## ferike0101 (2010 November 26)

*hát*



Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


 Hát ez a 20 hózzászólás hülyeség


----------



## ferike0101 (2010 November 26)

*ok*



Gorien írta:


> Köszönöm a lehetőséget!


okok


----------



## balu0 (2010 November 26)

1


----------



## balu0 (2010 November 26)

2


----------



## balu0 (2010 November 26)

3


----------



## balu0 (2010 November 26)

4


----------



## balu0 (2010 November 26)

5 , hogy ezt ki találta ki ...


----------



## balu0 (2010 November 26)

6 , és még 20 mp-et is várat ...


----------



## balu0 (2010 November 26)

7 ez mondjuk ok, mert spambot szétszemetelne mindent ... de az a 20 post , hogy egy képet megnézhessek....


----------



## balu0 (2010 November 26)

8


----------



## balu0 (2010 November 26)

9


----------



## balu0 (2010 November 26)

10 , \o/ fele megvan !!!


----------



## balu0 (2010 November 26)

11 nine to go


----------



## balu0 (2010 November 26)

12


----------



## balu0 (2010 November 26)

13


----------



## balu0 (2010 November 26)

14


----------



## balu0 (2010 November 26)

15


----------



## balu0 (2010 November 26)

16


----------



## haaszp (2010 November 26)

most nem tudom h mi van, de elméletileg meg van a 20 hozzászólásom és mégsem engedi h letöltsek egy e-bookot!?


----------



## balu0 (2010 November 26)

17


----------



## balu0 (2010 November 26)

18


----------



## balu0 (2010 November 26)

19 uuu I'm excited , I can watch the picture soon...


----------



## balu0 (2010 November 26)

20 done and done


----------



## balu0 (2010 November 26)

21 and one more extra, just to be on the safe side


----------



## balu0 (2010 November 26)

ó hogy szakadjon rátok, a figyelmeztetésben "és" van nem "vagy" ,most várhatok 2 napot....

gz sikerült nagyon idegesítő szabályokat összehoznotok... + fixálhtanátok a fórumot mert el van csúszva az egész


----------



## bbry (2010 November 26)

húúúú de idegesítő lettem


----------



## Izabella93 (2010 November 26)

ok!


----------



## Duddi79 (2010 November 26)

Aha.


----------



## Duddi79 (2010 November 26)

Kivégezni mindenkit!


----------



## Duddi79 (2010 November 26)

Éljen a cigi!


----------



## Duddi79 (2010 November 26)

Kertész Imrére esetleg saját maga lehet büszke.


----------



## Duddi79 (2010 November 26)

A kedvencem az Apám beájulna.


----------



## Duddi79 (2010 November 26)

karaj


----------



## Duddi79 (2010 November 26)

Ja.


----------



## Duddi79 (2010 November 26)

Sok fröccs a megoldás.


----------



## Duddi79 (2010 November 26)

Hajrá sport!


----------



## Duddi79 (2010 November 26)

Nincs is szebb a 40-es hölgyeknél


----------



## Duddi79 (2010 November 26)

Mi a mai jótanács?


----------



## Duddi79 (2010 November 26)

Szegény Béla.


----------



## Pat75 (2010 November 26)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Duddi79 (2010 November 26)

Isten nyugosztalja, bár maradt egy Bronson Zalaegerszegen is Csank János személyében.


----------



## Duddi79 (2010 November 26)

Fiatal és korosabb hölgyek jelentkezését várom


----------



## Duddi79 (2010 November 26)

hmm


----------



## Duddi79 (2010 November 26)

Szép.


----------



## Duddi79 (2010 November 26)

Köszi


----------



## Duddi79 (2010 November 26)

köszi


----------



## Duddi79 (2010 November 26)

Országomat a Háry Jánosért


----------



## Duddi79 (2010 November 26)

Jujj


----------



## Duddi79 (2010 November 26)

אָדלער טוט ניט גיינ אַף פליעס


----------



## Mira84 (2010 November 26)

Hello! 1


----------



## Duddi79 (2010 November 26)

Igazad van.


----------



## Mira84 (2010 November 26)

Szép napot! 2


----------



## Mira84 (2010 November 26)

3


----------



## Mira84 (2010 November 26)

4


----------



## Mira84 (2010 November 26)

5


----------



## Mira84 (2010 November 26)

6


----------



## Mira84 (2010 November 26)

7


----------



## Mira84 (2010 November 26)

8


----------



## Mira84 (2010 November 26)

9


----------



## Mira84 (2010 November 26)

10


----------



## Mira84 (2010 November 26)

11


----------



## Mira84 (2010 November 26)

12


----------



## Mira84 (2010 November 26)

13


----------



## Mira84 (2010 November 26)

14


----------



## Mira84 (2010 November 26)

15


----------



## Mira84 (2010 November 26)

16


----------



## bamby20 (2010 November 26)

**

Hali mindenkinek!!!
uj tag vagyokés kellene sürgösen a segitségetek!!Holnap lesz egy fellépésem de egy kegyetlen baleset következtében a cd amin a dalok zenei alapja rajt volt tönkrement!!!!aki tud nekem segiteni az a [email protected] ra küldje már el az alapokat!!!
a dalok cime:csondor kata:add tovább
nox szent ünnep!!!
elöre is köszönöm a segitségeteket!!!
God Blessed You!!!


----------



## Mira84 (2010 November 26)

17


----------



## bamby20 (2010 November 26)

1


----------



## Mira84 (2010 November 26)

18


----------



## bamby20 (2010 November 26)

2


----------



## Mira84 (2010 November 26)

19


----------



## bamby20 (2010 November 26)

én még csak 3


----------



## Mira84 (2010 November 26)

20


----------



## bamby20 (2010 November 26)

már4


----------



## Mira84 (2010 November 26)

És egy ráadás: 21


----------



## bamby20 (2010 November 26)

és5


----------



## bamby20 (2010 November 26)

szeretet nélkül nincs fájdalommondta a nyuszika és megölelte a sünit


----------



## bamby20 (2010 November 26)

a 7es


----------



## bamby20 (2010 November 26)

8


----------



## bamby20 (2010 November 26)

9hehehe


----------



## bamby20 (2010 November 26)

10miért nem tudok linket bemásolni?


----------



## bamby20 (2010 November 26)




----------



## bamby20 (2010 November 26)

12


----------



## tike87 (2010 November 26)

köszönöm szépen a felöltést. Szeretek minden népi hagyományhoz fűződő dolgot. Nem véletlenül van magyar népmesék tetoválásom...


----------



## bamby20 (2010 November 26)

követi a 13


----------



## bamby20 (2010 November 26)

és a 14


----------



## bamby20 (2010 November 26)

de hol van még a 20


----------



## tike87 (2010 November 26)

ez nagyon szép idézet


----------



## bamby20 (2010 November 26)

o.m.g.és itt is a 17


----------



## bamby20 (2010 November 26)

A mosoly csak egy pillanatig tart de emléke örökké él az emlékeinkbe


----------



## bamby20 (2010 November 26)

Az hogy szeretteinkre odaát milyen vagyon vár csak rajtunk áll, lehet az frissen vágott illatos virág,vagy édesvizű hulló könnycsepp akár!!!


----------



## bamby20 (2010 November 26)

és20??????????


----------



## tike87 (2010 November 26)

gebe


----------



## tike87 (2010 November 26)

tekereg


----------



## hurkagyurka321 (2010 November 26)

köszi


----------



## dignus74 (2010 November 26)

1.


----------



## dignus74 (2010 November 26)

2


----------



## tike87 (2010 November 26)

hali mindenkinek


----------



## tike87 (2010 November 26)

határon innen határon túl


----------



## tike87 (2010 November 26)

a


----------



## tike87 (2010 November 26)

b


----------



## crea (2010 November 26)

Ha


----------



## crea (2010 November 26)

vakaki


----------



## crea (2010 November 26)

szeretne


----------



## crea (2010 November 26)

angol


----------



## crea (2010 November 26)

- magyar


----------



## crea (2010 November 26)

nyelv


----------



## crea (2010 November 26)

oktató


----------



## crea (2010 November 26)

programot


----------



## crea (2010 November 26)

kérem


----------



## crea (2010 November 26)

azt


----------



## tike87 (2010 November 26)

c


----------



## tike87 (2010 November 26)

d


----------



## crea (2010 November 26)

priviben


----------



## tike87 (2010 November 26)

e


----------



## crea (2010 November 26)

jelezze


----------



## crea (2010 November 26)

szívesen


----------



## crea (2010 November 26)

feltöltöm


----------



## crea (2010 November 26)

rapidra.


----------



## crea (2010 November 26)

Több


----------



## crea (2010 November 26)

is


----------



## crea (2010 November 26)

van!


----------



## crea (2010 November 26)

Sziasztok.


----------



## crea (2010 November 26)

Nem


----------



## crea (2010 November 26)

tudok


----------



## crea (2010 November 26)

tölteni


----------



## crea (2010 November 26)

semmit sem.


----------



## krokodilus (2010 November 26)

1


----------



## brigit11215 (2010 November 26)

ez jo, koszi


----------



## kedvenc11 (2010 November 26)

Szerintem nagyon jók.


----------



## kedvenc11 (2010 November 26)

jók nagyon


----------



## kedvenc11 (2010 November 26)

okés mind köszi


----------



## kedvenc11 (2010 November 26)

szerintem jók


----------



## kedvenc11 (2010 November 26)

köszi


----------



## kedvenc11 (2010 November 26)

köszi


----------



## kedvenc11 (2010 November 26)

nivre írta:


> *Kedves Fórumtársaim!
> 
> Többek kérésére a topik a mai naptól megváltozik. **
> 
> ...


köszi


----------



## kuyuko (2010 November 26)

jézusom!ezt eddig nem is tudtam!....most elszomorodtam


----------



## kuyuko (2010 November 26)

de sajnálom


----------



## kuyuko (2010 November 26)

megyek meg is hallgatom a cdimet


----------



## kuyuko (2010 November 26)

és aztán berakok egy jimmy cdt is


----------



## kuyuko (2010 November 26)

tudjátok, ő volt a király


----------



## kuyuko (2010 November 26)

és most halott


----------



## kuyuko (2010 November 26)

pont mint elvis


----------



## kuyuko (2010 November 26)

oh claire, mnaga oh


----------



## kuyuko (2010 November 26)

tetvedk oh


----------



## kuyuko (2010 November 26)

gnbcrtd


----------



## kuyuko (2010 November 26)

a sercintésem gyémántdiadém


----------



## kuyuko (2010 November 26)

gfdfhghjgfhkhjhjhmh


----------



## kuyuko (2010 November 26)

szöszögj annamari, szüszsügj


----------



## kuyuko (2010 November 26)

ági te szexi kigyó


----------



## kuyuko (2010 November 26)

ghgjhgutughghgffghgh


----------



## kuyuko (2010 November 26)

hallgass degu


----------



## kuyuko (2010 November 26)

cfnhgchtnjgc-


----------



## kedvenc11 (2010 November 26)

hogy birok letőlteni


----------



## kuyuko (2010 November 26)

babi néni


----------



## kuyuko (2010 November 26)

cső


----------



## kuyuko (2010 November 26)

rumba, samba, mambo


----------



## kuyuko (2010 November 26)

:butt:loco mia


----------



## kuyuko (2010 November 26)

:66::66::66:Gunther	:66:	:66:	:66:	:66:


----------



## kuyuko (2010 November 26)

Like fire tonight


----------



## kuyuko (2010 November 26)

PETIKÉM, NE EGYÉL ANNYI PUR HABOT, MErt az editke nem birja el anyagilag a fenntartási kültségeidet te sertés


----------



## kuyuko (2010 November 26)

biciklizzzé a vegyesbe


----------



## kuyuko (2010 November 26)

na ezt ya kettőt


----------



## kuyuko (2010 November 26)

rendesenm,lllklllllllllllllllmett utolsoooooo lájkoljatok sokat!!!!!!!!


----------



## kuyuko (2010 November 26)

lájk


----------



## kuyuko (2010 November 26)

miért nem tudunk még mindíg letölteni éléépoouzzugftfrdze6erdzhrtdrruztfiugzhugfzdzer7ue5uztuzuloiuooipőépoúghóifd


----------



## kuyuko (2010 November 26)

csak egy nyomorult karácsonyi dal kíséretet szeretnénk!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mcguyver (2010 November 26)

Ezt olyan röhelyes dolognak tartom, de ha ez a szabály akkor, legyen.
Én főképpen olvasni szeretek, és nagyon sok ebook van itt fent ami engem érdekel. 
Várom véleményeteket az elektronikus könyv olvasása közbeni élményekről.
Nekem nagyon bevált...


----------



## Szőketanárnéni (2010 November 26)

Hűha, ennyi hozzászólás és még csak Tag???


----------



## Szőketanárnéni (2010 November 26)

Nem telt le a 48 órád a 20 hozzászólás megléte után! ez lehet a baj


----------



## mcguyver (2010 November 26)

Kíváncsi vagyok ehhez ki mit ír...


----------



## mcguyver (2010 November 26)

Nem telt le a 48 órád a 20 hozzászólás megléte után! ez lehet a baj

Ez hasznos információ


----------



## moris82 (2010 November 26)

üdv


----------



## moris82 (2010 November 26)

mindenkinek


----------



## moris82 (2010 November 26)

én


----------



## moris82 (2010 November 26)

kérek


----------



## moris82 (2010 November 26)

elnézést


----------



## moris82 (2010 November 26)

hogy


----------



## tom.faubl (2010 November 26)

beköszönök


----------



## moris82 (2010 November 26)

így


----------



## moris82 (2010 November 26)

írok,


----------



## tom.faubl (2010 November 26)

nah még egyet.


----------



## moris82 (2010 November 26)

de


----------



## moris82 (2010 November 26)

szükségem


----------



## moris82 (2010 November 26)

lenne


----------



## moris82 (2010 November 26)

a 20


----------



## moris82 (2010 November 26)

hozzászólásra


----------



## thomassvk (2010 November 26)

1


----------



## moris82 (2010 November 26)

mielőbb,


----------



## moris82 (2010 November 26)

mert


----------



## thomassvk (2010 November 26)

2


----------



## moris82 (2010 November 26)

egy


----------



## thomassvk (2010 November 26)

3


----------



## moris82 (2010 November 26)

karácsonyi


----------



## thomassvk (2010 November 26)

4


----------



## moris82 (2010 November 26)

dalt


----------



## moris82 (2010 November 26)

szeretnék


----------



## thomassvk (2010 November 26)

5


----------



## moris82 (2010 November 26)

tölteni iskolai műsorhoz. Köszönet....


----------



## Dindy (2010 November 26)

helló


----------



## thomassvk (2010 November 26)

6


----------



## pila (2010 November 26)

hello


----------



## thomassvk (2010 November 26)

7


----------



## moris82 (2010 November 26)

jah, meg a két nap várakozási idő... :S


----------



## pila (2010 November 26)

már megvan ahúsz


----------



## thomassvk (2010 November 26)

8


----------



## pila (2010 November 26)

baaaa


----------



## thomassvk (2010 November 26)

9


----------



## thomassvk (2010 November 26)

10


----------



## thomassvk (2010 November 26)

11


----------



## thomassvk (2010 November 26)

12


----------



## thomassvk (2010 November 26)

13


----------



## thomassvk (2010 November 26)

14


----------



## thomassvk (2010 November 26)

15


----------



## 11zsuzsi (2010 November 26)

Szeretném, ha mihamarabb összejönne a 20 értelmes hozzászólás.


----------



## thomassvk (2010 November 26)

16


----------



## 11zsuzsi (2010 November 26)

csak nincs amihez hozzá lehetne szólni


----------



## thomassvk (2010 November 26)

17


----------



## thomassvk (2010 November 26)

18


----------



## 11zsuzsi (2010 November 26)

miért jelentkeztetek fel erre az oldalra?


----------



## thomassvk (2010 November 26)

19


----------



## thomassvk (2010 November 26)

...éés a 20. értelmes hozzászólás


----------



## 11zsuzsi (2010 November 26)

én szeretnék letölteni egy e-book-ot, remélem megéri


----------



## 11zsuzsi (2010 November 26)

egy csajos könyv


----------



## 11zsuzsi (2010 November 26)

már olvastam az írónőtől 2 könyvet


----------



## 11zsuzsi (2010 November 26)

a legjobban az tetszik, hogy olyan élethelyzeteket vázol, amiben úgy gondolom, én is voltam


----------



## 11zsuzsi (2010 November 26)

furcsa olyat olvasni, ami az emberrel már megtörtént


----------



## 11zsuzsi (2010 November 26)

és nagyon érdekes, hogy a nőknek alapjában mennyire egyformán forog az agyuk


----------



## 11zsuzsi (2010 November 26)

jó ez a fórum, érdekes magammal beszélgetni, mintha pszihi dokinál lennék


----------



## 11zsuzsi (2010 November 26)

De! gyűlnek az üzenetek


----------



## 11zsuzsi (2010 November 26)

Ma lesz Megasztár


----------



## 11zsuzsi (2010 November 26)

Nem szoktam nézni


----------



## 11zsuzsi (2010 November 26)

De nagyon tetszik az egyik énekesnő hangja


----------



## 11zsuzsi (2010 November 26)

Holnap X-faktor


----------



## 11zsuzsi (2010 November 26)

El vagyunk látva énekes-szórakoztató műsorokkal


----------



## 11zsuzsi (2010 November 26)

Agybutítás, ne gondolkozz semmin, kapcsolódj ki, mert minden happy


----------



## 11zsuzsi (2010 November 26)

Förtelmes a 2011-es adó, és járulék változások listája


----------



## 11zsuzsi (2010 November 26)

Hű, megvan a bűvös szám!


----------



## tropotkin (2010 November 26)

Hej, mostan puszta ám igazán a puszta!


----------



## tropotkin (2010 November 26)

Mert az az ősz olyan gondatlan rossz gazda;


----------



## tropotkin (2010 November 26)

Amit a kikelet


----------



## tropotkin (2010 November 26)

És a nyár gyűjtöget,


----------



## tropotkin (2010 November 26)

Ez nagy könnyelműen mind elfecséreli,


----------



## tropotkin (2010 November 26)

A sok kincsnek a tél csak hült helyét leli.


----------



## tropotkin (2010 November 26)

Nincs ott kinn a juhnyáj méla kolompjával,


----------



## tropotkin (2010 November 26)

Sem a pásztorlegény kesergő sípjával,


----------



## tropotkin (2010 November 26)

S a dalos madarak


----------



## tropotkin (2010 November 26)

Mind elnémultanak,


----------



## tropotkin (2010 November 26)

Nem szól a harsogó http://magyar-irodalom.elte.hu/sulinet/igyjo/setup/portrek/petofi/pusztel.htm#harisharis a fű közül,


----------



## tropotkin (2010 November 26)

Még csak egy kicsiny kis prücsök sem hegedül.


----------



## tropotkin (2010 November 26)

Mint befagyott tenger, olyan a sík határ,


----------



## tropotkin (2010 November 26)

Alant röpül a nap, mint a fáradt madár,


----------



## tropotkin (2010 November 26)

Vagy hogy rövidlátó


----------



## tropotkin (2010 November 26)

Már öregkorától,


----------



## tropotkin (2010 November 26)

S le kell hajolnia, hogy valamit lásson...


----------



## tropotkin (2010 November 26)

Így sem igen sokat lát a pusztaságon.


----------



## tidujka (2010 November 26)

Úgy szeretném látni őket, de még nincs meg az üzik száma


----------



## botaagi (2010 November 26)

*Jelentett elem*

Köszönöm a segítséged!


----------



## botaagi (2010 November 26)

*Jelentett elem*

Szia. Neked is nehéz hirtelen összegyűjtened 20 hozzászólást?


----------



## botaagi (2010 November 26)

*Jelentett elem*

Köszi a segítséget Melitta!


----------



## botaagi (2010 November 26)

*Jelentett elem*

Szia


----------



## tidujka (2010 November 26)

koka1220 írta:


> Kedves Elodie!
> 
> Ha már megemlítetted a hardanger hímzést,itt egy kis segítség hozzá.
> 
> ...



Lehet, hogy nem jól csinálok valamit!


----------



## botaagi (2010 November 26)

*Jelentett elem*

Köszi


----------



## botaagi (2010 November 26)

*Jelentett elem*

Köszönöm a segítséged


----------



## piros55 (2010 November 26)

*Hali !*


----------



## tidujka (2010 November 26)

Hurrá! Lehet jó lesz!


----------



## tidujka (2010 November 26)

Már 3 van


----------



## tidujka (2010 November 26)

Lesz ez 5-is


----------



## tidujka (2010 November 26)

Köszi Anyoka !


----------



## tidujka (2010 November 26)

Alig várom, hogy benézhessek a fórumra!


----------



## tidujka (2010 November 26)

Lehet,hogy magammal levelezek?


----------



## tidujka (2010 November 26)

Mindegy !


----------



## tidujka (2010 November 26)

Ez jól megy


----------



## tidujka (2010 November 26)

gyöngyöt akarok fűzni


----------



## tidujka (2010 November 26)

textil hóembert is


----------



## tidujka (2010 November 26)

Haladok


----------



## tidujka (2010 November 26)

Mennyi kell még?


----------



## tidujka (2010 November 26)

6


----------



## tidujka (2010 November 26)

5 elég lesz


----------



## tidujka (2010 November 26)

4 is


----------



## tidujka (2010 November 26)

nem sok van!


----------



## tidujka (2010 November 26)

2


----------



## tidujka (2010 November 26)

Kész!!!!!!!!


----------



## petyo70 (2010 November 26)

Halihó mindenkinek!


----------



## petyo70 (2010 November 26)

Ne zavartassátok magatokat, csak hsz-t gyűjtök.


----------



## petyo70 (2010 November 26)

Már csak 18 kell, hehe.


----------



## petyo70 (2010 November 26)

Még itt vagyok.


----------



## petyo70 (2010 November 26)

Ki találta ki ezt a szabályt?


----------



## petyo70 (2010 November 26)

20 másodperc várakozási idő is van.


----------



## petyo70 (2010 November 26)

De nem baj, meg lesz ez.


----------



## petyo70 (2010 November 26)

Lassan, de haladok.


----------



## gergelymarti (2010 November 26)

koszonjuk szepen


----------



## petyo70 (2010 November 26)

Lassan kész.


----------



## petyo70 (2010 November 26)

Még 11 kell.


----------



## petyo70 (2010 November 26)

Még 10.


----------



## petyo70 (2010 November 26)

Még 9.


----------



## petyo70 (2010 November 26)

8 van hátra.


----------



## petyo70 (2010 November 26)

Már csak 7.


----------



## petyo70 (2010 November 26)

6, lassan kész vagyok.


----------



## petyo70 (2010 November 26)

5 db hsz kell még.


----------



## petyo70 (2010 November 26)

Már csak 4.


----------



## petyo70 (2010 November 26)

Három a magyar igazság.


----------



## petyo70 (2010 November 26)

A kanadait sajna nem tudom.


----------



## csicsi77 (2010 November 26)

Szép estét mindenkinek!


----------



## petyo70 (2010 November 26)

És kész is vagyok. Bocs ha unalmas voltam. 
Pá mindenkinek!


----------



## fiqus (2010 November 26)

1


----------



## gergelymarti (2010 November 26)

en is szeretem a gyongyfuzest,de csak egyszerubb dolgokat keszitettunk a diakjaimmal


----------



## fiqus (2010 November 26)

2


----------



## fiqus (2010 November 26)

3


----------



## gergelymarti (2010 November 26)

ezek gyonyoruek


----------



## hackadam (2010 November 26)

*Letöltés*

Szeretem a jó filmeket. Itt találok bőven.


----------



## gergelymarti (2010 November 26)

lenyugozoek


----------



## fiqus (2010 November 26)

4


----------



## fiqus (2010 November 26)

5


----------



## gergelymarti (2010 November 26)

en is szeretem


----------



## fiqus (2010 November 26)

6


----------



## fiqus (2010 November 26)

7


----------



## gergelymarti (2010 November 26)

gyonyoruek


----------



## fiqus (2010 November 26)

8


----------



## fiqus (2010 November 26)

9


----------



## hackadam (2010 November 26)

*Filmek*

Elég lesz a 48óra.


----------



## fiqus (2010 November 26)

10


----------



## gergelymarti (2010 November 26)

nekem is


----------



## fiqus (2010 November 26)

11


----------



## fiqus (2010 November 26)

12


----------



## fiqus (2010 November 26)

13


----------



## gergelymarti (2010 November 26)

eretekesek


----------



## fiqus (2010 November 26)

14


----------



## fiqus (2010 November 26)

15


----------



## fiqus (2010 November 26)

16


----------



## hackadam (2010 November 26)

*Vígjátékok*

Sok nevetés derűs pillanatok!


----------



## fiqus (2010 November 26)

mennyi?


----------



## fiqus (2010 November 26)

18


----------



## fiqus (2010 November 26)

19


----------



## fiqus (2010 November 26)

20 Hurrá.


----------



## Ilolo (2010 November 26)

Csak szövegeket kell írnom?


----------



## Ilolo (2010 November 26)

ez nem is olyan nehéz


----------



## Ilolo (2010 November 26)

már csak 18 kell


----------



## Ilolo (2010 November 26)

17


----------



## Ilolo (2010 November 26)

16!!!


----------



## fapumaric (2010 November 26)

itt vagyok!


----------



## Ilolo (2010 November 26)




----------



## Ilolo (2010 November 26)

14


----------



## Ilolo (2010 November 26)




----------



## Ilolo (2010 November 26)

Mindjárt


----------



## Ilolo (2010 November 26)

11


----------



## Ilolo (2010 November 26)

10


----------



## Ilolo (2010 November 26)

9


----------



## fapumaric (2010 November 26)

jeeeeeeee


----------



## Ilolo (2010 November 26)

8


----------



## Ilolo (2010 November 26)

7


----------



## Ilolo (2010 November 26)

Szeretitek a Rómeó és Júlia Szegedi változatát?


----------



## Ilolo (2010 November 26)

5


----------



## Ilolo (2010 November 26)

4


----------



## Ilolo (2010 November 26)

3


----------



## Ilolo (2010 November 26)

2


----------



## Ilolo (2010 November 26)

1!!!!


----------



## Ilolo (2010 November 26)

Jeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeesssssssssssssssssssssssss!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ilolo (2010 November 26)




----------



## Ilolo (2010 November 26)




----------



## Ilolo (2010 November 26)




----------



## Ilolo (2010 November 26)

kiss


----------



## Ilolo (2010 November 26)

:d


----------



## kantár (2010 November 26)

*thinkingsoul*

Tökéletes vers, tökéletes világod van, -mert nyilván Te írtad.
Saját magáról keveset gondolkodik az ember.
Megragadom az alkalmat: én jó ember vagyok azért, mert &quot;nem haragszom arra, akit megbántottam&quot;


----------



## neo505 (2010 November 26)

*kérdés*

Sziasztok! Mik az ide vonatkozó beírási szabályok?


----------



## neo505 (2010 November 26)

Szeretném minél gyorsabban a 20 hozzászólást, de a másik topic zárolva van és nem akarom szétoffolni ezt


----------



## neo505 (2010 November 26)

vagy nincsenek is? Akkor hálából majd kitalálok valamit


----------



## neo505 (2010 November 26)

1


----------



## neo505 (2010 November 26)

3


----------



## neo505 (2010 November 26)

2 kimaradt volna?


----------



## neo505 (2010 November 26)

Nézz fel az esti égre,ha a nehéz napnak vége!


----------



## neo505 (2010 November 26)

És rád mosolyog egy csillag, örül neked,hogy itt vagy!


----------



## neo505 (2010 November 26)

Szíved ajtaján,dörömböl, meríts te is az erőmből!


----------



## neo505 (2010 November 26)

Gondtalan most csak így lehetsz, tiéd minden amit szeretsz!


----------



## neo505 (2010 November 26)

Minden egyes napunk,csak egyszeri csoda, használd ki minden percét többé el nem érheted soha!


----------



## neo505 (2010 November 26)

Becsüld meg napjaid, nyisd ki bezárt ajtaid, engedj be minden érzést, érezd a pillanatnyi féltést!


----------



## neo505 (2010 November 26)

Ha felidézzük, hogy mindnyájan őrültek vagyunk, az összes rejtély eltűnik és az élet dolgai magyarázatot nyernek.


----------



## neo505 (2010 November 26)

Aki meg akar tenni valamit, talál rá módot, aki nem, az talál kifogást. (Stephen Dolly)


----------



## neo505 (2010 November 26)

Félek 

Egy rövidke szó, 
mit kimondani nehéz,


----------



## neo505 (2010 November 26)

Félek 

Egy rövidke szó, 
mit kimondani nehéz,


----------



## neo505 (2010 November 26)

Főleg Neked, 
kit elérni olyan nehéz


----------



## evike96 (2010 November 26)




----------



## neo505 (2010 November 26)

Úgy szeretném elmondani, 
amit érzek


----------



## neo505 (2010 November 26)

De félek, 
te mind ezt nem érted


----------



## neo505 (2010 November 26)

4


----------



## neo505 (2010 November 26)

Evike, mi a baj?


----------



## Il'diko (2010 November 26)

Helló


----------



## Il'diko (2010 November 26)

Én igazából egy Magyarországon élő vajdasági vagyok


----------



## Il'diko (2010 November 26)

Egy csodaszép versikére bukkantam itt, miközben a neted böngésztem


----------



## Il'diko (2010 November 26)

szóval azért vagyok itt


----------



## Il'diko (2010 November 26)

bocsika


----------



## Il'diko (2010 November 26)

azért vagyok kénytelen spammolni az oldalt, hogy összejöjjön a 20 hozzászólás


----------



## Il'diko (2010 November 26)

és, hogy ezután letölthessem a dalt!!!


----------



## Il'diko (2010 November 26)

1


----------



## Il'diko (2010 November 26)

jó ötlet egyébként ez az oldal! örülök h ekkora az összetartás!!!!


----------



## Il'diko (2010 November 26)

2


----------



## Bellami67 (2010 November 26)

Kösz.


----------



## frensziszke (2010 November 26)

Szóval gyors hozzászolások...


----------



## frensziszke (2010 November 26)

hozzászólások


----------



## frensziszke (2010 November 26)

Jó az oldal, jó lenne használni...


----------



## frensziszke (2010 November 26)

csak általában lassú a szerver


----------



## Grotesque (2010 November 26)

jelen


----------



## frensziszke (2010 November 26)

valószínűleg sosem lesz meg a 20


----------



## Grotesque (2010 November 26)

még mindig jelen


----------



## Grotesque (2010 November 26)

dehogynem, meglesz az


----------



## frensziszke (2010 November 26)

látom, te is küzdesz


----------



## Jonesy73 (2010 November 26)

Üdvözlök mindenkit kiss


----------



## frensziszke (2010 November 26)

mondjuk én vezetek


----------



## Grotesque (2010 November 26)

na, haladjunk


----------



## frensziszke (2010 November 26)

hello


----------



## Jonesy73 (2010 November 26)

Bocs, de egyszerű leszek, mint a faék, számolok


----------



## Jonesy73 (2010 November 26)

3


----------



## frensziszke (2010 November 26)

Grotesque írta:


> na, haladjunk


jelenleg hárman is dolgozunk az ügyön


----------



## Jonesy73 (2010 November 26)

4


----------



## Jonesy73 (2010 November 26)

5


----------



## frensziszke (2010 November 26)

elég muris


----------



## Grotesque (2010 November 26)

na ne, számolást ne


----------



## Jonesy73 (2010 November 26)

6


----------



## frensziszke (2010 November 26)

akkor 11


----------



## frensziszke (2010 November 26)

12


----------



## frensziszke (2010 November 26)

13


----------



## Grotesque (2010 November 26)

jó dolog ez a jelenléti ív


----------



## Jonesy73 (2010 November 26)

Na jó, majd könyvekkel meghálálom


----------



## frensziszke (2010 November 26)

mindenesetre kedves, hogy engednek szétoffolni egy topikot az újak miatt


----------



## frensziszke (2010 November 26)

15


----------



## Grotesque (2010 November 26)

azta de jól álltok


----------



## frensziszke (2010 November 26)

vajon mire jó ez? kitartáspróba?


----------



## Grotesque (2010 November 26)

de én jobban szórakozok


----------



## frensziszke (2010 November 26)

én minnyá készen vagyok


----------



## Jonesy73 (2010 November 26)

esetleg valami teréfával elütöm


----------



## Grotesque (2010 November 26)

jobb, ha egyet offolunk szét, mintha 10 másikat


----------



## frensziszke (2010 November 26)

húzzatok bele srácok!!!


----------



## Grotesque (2010 November 26)

na, megvan a fele


----------



## Grotesque (2010 November 26)

megy ez mint a karikacsapás


----------



## frensziszke (2010 November 26)

- Képzeld, a feleségem megcsal, és még hazudozik is!
- Honnan tudod?
- Ma reggel jött haza, és azt mondta, hogy a nővérénél aludt.
- És, honnan tudod, hogy hazudik?
- Onnan, hogy én aludtam a nővérénél.


----------



## Jonesy73 (2010 November 26)

szétoffolni?! Hát nem ezért lett létrehozva?


----------



## frensziszke (2010 November 26)

és én már felnőtt lettem


----------



## Grotesque (2010 November 26)

még még még


----------



## frensziszke (2010 November 26)

viszlát, találkozunk a többi topicban


----------



## Jonesy73 (2010 November 26)

Én is félidőben tartok


----------



## Grotesque (2010 November 26)

fújd el a gyertyákat


----------



## Grotesque (2010 November 26)

na, gyűjtögessünk tovább


----------



## Grotesque (2010 November 26)

hopp hopp


----------



## Jonesy73 (2010 November 26)

Az utálatos kismalac beleesik egy mély gödörbe. Arra jár a róka, megsajnálja, lekiált:
- Várj, kismalac, mindjárt hozok egy kötelet!
Mire a kismalac:
- Nem várok!!!


----------



## frensziszke (2010 November 26)

szivacs, több mint 2 nap, több mint 20 hozzászólás, de még mindig semmi.


----------



## Jonesy73 (2010 November 26)

Nem mindegy, hogy kecsesen ringó fecske, vagy recsegőn fingó kecske...


----------



## Grotesque (2010 November 26)

jaj ennyi üresjáratot kitalálni


----------



## Grotesque (2010 November 26)

de már közel a cél


----------



## Grotesque (2010 November 26)

biztos 20 értelmes hozzászólás kell


----------



## Jonesy73 (2010 November 26)

Babonás vagyok - meg egy kicsit kökött is - tehát: 13


----------



## dionysus (2010 November 26)

jelen.


----------



## frensziszke (2010 November 26)

kíváncsi vagyok, nektek lesz-e jogotok 20 után valamire, nekem még nincs


----------



## Grotesque (2010 November 26)

na, mindjárt letesztelem


----------



## Grotesque (2010 November 26)

mondjuk most


----------



## frensziszke (2010 November 26)

az lehet 
lehet, valami adminnak engedélyezni kell? azt hittem ótómata a dolog


----------



## Jonesy73 (2010 November 26)

Azt írták az adminok, lehet pl. számolni is. Inkább elszámolta magát a kolléga, valszeg kevesebb, mint 20-at írt...


----------



## dionysus (2010 November 26)

sosem fogok szíj melindára szavazni.


----------



## frensziszke (2010 November 26)

Grotesque írta:


> mondjuk most


nos?


----------



## Jonesy73 (2010 November 26)

Na, ha meglesz a beugró 20 hsz, jó pár érdekes és hasznos ebookal gazdagítom a megfelelő topicot. Mán 15


----------



## dionysus (2010 November 26)

Jonesy73 írta:


> Azt írták az adminok, lehet pl. számolni is. Inkább elszámolta magát a kolléga, valszeg kevesebb, mint 20-at írt...



visszafelé is lehet számolni vagy csak odafelé?


----------



## Grotesque (2010 November 26)

üdv


----------



## Jonesy73 (2010 November 26)

Nem az a lényeg, mennyi év van az életedben, hanem, hogy mennyi élet van az éveidben


----------



## dionysus (2010 November 26)

Jonesy73 írta:


> Na, ha meglesz a beugró 20 hsz, jó pár érdekes és hasznos ebookal gazdagítom a megfelelő topicot. Mán 15



én is erre gyúrok...


----------



## Grotesque (2010 November 26)

szóval működnie kéne?


----------



## Jonesy73 (2010 November 26)

Dionysos, neked innestől kezdve kizárólag visszafelé szabad


----------



## Grotesque (2010 November 26)

ááá már nem bírok magammal


----------



## Grotesque (2010 November 26)

na mi az


----------



## Jonesy73 (2010 November 26)

Dionysos: gyúrunk, vazze?


----------



## Grotesque (2010 November 26)

már 20 felett vagyok


----------



## Grotesque (2010 November 26)

vagy nem?


----------



## frensziszke (2010 November 26)

Grotesque írta:


> na mi az


működik?


----------



## Grotesque (2010 November 26)

na még egy kis biztonsági tartalék


----------



## Grotesque (2010 November 26)

még nem


----------



## Grotesque (2010 November 26)

de legalább már leelőztelek


----------



## Jonesy73 (2010 November 26)

na mán csak one, azt zero


----------



## frensziszke (2010 November 26)

nem szép dolog


----------



## dionysus (2010 November 26)

Jonesy73 írta:


> Dionysos, neked innestől kezdve kizárólag visszafelé szabad



és hol kezdjem?


----------



## Jonesy73 (2010 November 26)

Kilövééééééééés


----------



## frensziszke (2010 November 26)

lehet, meg kell várnunk a holnapot


----------



## Grotesque (2010 November 26)

na mi a szösz, még mindig semmi


----------



## frensziszke (2010 November 26)

Grotesque: és újra fej fej mellett


----------



## pumo124 (2010 November 26)

1.


----------



## Grotesque (2010 November 26)

azt mondja kilövés.. de naív


----------



## pumo124 (2010 November 26)

2.


----------



## Jonesy73 (2010 November 26)

Dio, minimum 1000-től - de vigyázz: rajtad van a szemem! Na csumi máshol kiss


----------



## Grotesque (2010 November 26)

fej-fej mellett? mikor?


----------



## Grotesque (2010 November 26)

fren, remélem lány vagy, velük szívesebben versenyzek


----------



## Grotesque (2010 November 26)

lehet tényleg várni kell egy napot, vagy míg egy admin kipipál


----------



## frensziszke (2010 November 26)

a régmúltban


----------



## pumo124 (2010 November 26)

3.


----------



## frensziszke (2010 November 26)

idegtépő küzdelem :S


----------



## pumo124 (2010 November 26)

4.


----------



## pumo124 (2010 November 26)

5.


----------



## dionysus (2010 November 26)

-1


----------



## pumo124 (2010 November 26)

6.


----------



## Grotesque (2010 November 26)

hát ez ma nem megy


----------



## pumo124 (2010 November 26)

7.


----------



## pumo124 (2010 November 26)

8.


----------



## pumo124 (2010 November 26)

9.


----------



## frensziszke (2010 November 26)

holnap újra próbálkozom
hellósztok!


----------



## dionysus (2010 November 26)

-2


----------



## pumo124 (2010 November 26)

10.


----------



## pumo124 (2010 November 26)

11.


----------



## dionysus (2010 November 26)

-3


----------



## Jonesy73 (2010 November 26)

Csak gondoltam szólok: most kaptam egy levelet az admintól, aszongyahogy:

"Letölteni csak Állandó Tagok tudnak, hogy te is az legyél 20 TÉMÁBA VÁGÓ, ÉRTELMES hozzászólást kell írnod (a feltöltés is annak számít), és 48 órának kell eltelnie a regisztrációdtól számítva."


----------



## pumo124 (2010 November 26)

12.


----------



## Jonesy73 (2010 November 26)

Szóval ez a számolás nem biztos, hogy használ az egészségnek...


----------



## Jonesy73 (2010 November 26)

Bár a tájékoztatásban akkor félrevezettek, mert ott kifejezetten megengedték a számlálást...


----------



## pumo124 (2010 November 26)

lehet hogy ez nem ertelmes de meglesz a husz meglesz meg ma es 13


----------



## dionysus (2010 November 26)

-4


----------



## pumo124 (2010 November 26)

14.


----------



## pumo124 (2010 November 26)

15.


----------



## Jonesy73 (2010 November 26)

Na mindegy, valahogy majd csak megszerzem a le- meg feltöltési jogot, ezek már többé-kevésbé témába vágó hsz-ek


----------



## pumo124 (2010 November 26)

16.


----------



## pumo124 (2010 November 26)

17.


----------



## dionysus (2010 November 26)

48 óra az 48 óra, akkor talán nem is fontos kapkodni a 20 hozzászólással.


----------



## pumo124 (2010 November 26)

18.


----------



## pumo124 (2010 November 26)

19.


----------



## szanda2 (2010 November 26)

sziasztok


----------



## Jonesy73 (2010 November 26)

Na, ennyi már csak elég lesz egyelőre, remélem így már csak a két nap hibádzik


----------



## szanda2 (2010 November 26)

13


----------



## pumo124 (2010 November 26)

20. es ezzel resyemrol ZARVA AZ IRAS >P


----------



## szanda2 (2010 November 26)

nekem a két nap van meg


----------



## Jonesy73 (2010 November 26)

Ha meg nem, akkor majd visszajövök - sokak őszinte bánatára


----------



## szanda2 (2010 November 26)

reméllem meglesz gyorsan a hozzászólás is


----------



## pumo124 (2010 November 26)

biztos ami biztos 21. es hetfon vissza terek


----------



## szanda2 (2010 November 26)

ez jó hozzászólás volt


----------



## szanda2 (2010 November 26)

hétfőn lesz meg két napod?


----------



## szanda2 (2010 November 26)

Téged milyen téma érdekel?


----------



## szanda2 (2010 November 26)

19


----------



## szanda2 (2010 November 26)

na hátha most már többre jutok


----------



## szanda2 (2010 November 26)

21


----------



## PankalaLanka (2010 November 26)

hello


----------



## konix (2010 November 26)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg



hát helló Mellitta, jól vagy? Konix


----------



## konix (2010 November 26)

11. a jóga jó, csak előtte értelmezd


----------



## konix (2010 November 26)

12. a jóga jó, ha elfogadsz (magad körül dolgokat, mindent)


----------



## sanya2010 (2010 November 26)

szerintem nekem már megvollt a 20, de még sem enged képeket nézni...


----------



## foldestamas (2010 November 26)

hello


----------



## PankalaLanka (2010 November 26)

üdv


----------



## Fekete Judit (2010 November 26)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


Sziasztok


----------



## Fekete Judit (2010 November 26)

Fekete Judit írta:


> Sziasztok


Üdvözlök mindenkit!


----------



## Fekete Judit (2010 November 26)

Halihó


----------



## Fekete Judit (2010 November 26)

szeretnék már bent lenni


----------



## Fekete Judit (2010 November 26)

hahó


----------



## Mikcsuné (2010 November 26)

Tudsz nekem segíteni, hogy mit is kellene csinálnom?


----------



## Mikcsuné (2010 November 26)

Szia Judit!


----------



## Mikcsuné (2010 November 26)

Nem tudom, hogy mit kellene csinálnom.


----------



## Kékmókus (2010 November 26)

Sziasztok


----------



## Kékmókus (2010 November 26)

nagyon jó az oldal


----------



## Kékmókus (2010 November 26)

nem olyan rég óta foglalkozom ezekkel a dolgokkal


----------



## Kékmókus (2010 November 26)

de most van kb 6 könyv amit ki kellene olvasnom


----------



## Kékmókus (2010 November 26)

talán párat itt is megtalálok


----------



## Kékmókus (2010 November 26)

a Titok című film


----------



## Kékmókus (2010 November 26)

nálam elég nagyot ütött


----------



## Kékmókus (2010 November 26)

és most belevetettem magam a témába


----------



## Kékmókus (2010 November 26)

bár már két éve is foglalkoztam vele


----------



## Kékmókus (2010 November 26)

de akkor még nem volt meg a könyv


----------



## Kékmókus (2010 November 26)

és a filmet sem láttam


----------



## Kékmókus (2010 November 26)

csak egy PPS prezentációt


----------



## Kékmókus (2010 November 26)

itt a hó


----------



## Kékmókus (2010 November 26)

úgyhogy lesz idő olvasni


----------



## Kékmókus (2010 November 26)

hó lapátolás után


----------



## Kékmókus (2010 November 26)

de ennyit szerintem


----------



## Kékmókus (2010 November 26)

tavaszig olvasok majd el


----------



## Kékmókus (2010 November 26)

bár ha olyan tél lesz mint tavaly


----------



## Kékmókus (2010 November 26)

akkor mindent kétszer


----------



## Kékmókus (2010 November 26)

Hát véget ért a móka mára,zárul Miki mókatára )))


----------



## MihalyMiklos (2010 November 26)

Abigel573 írta:


> Kreáltam egy mindegy mit ír be szóláncot a kezdőknek... azt se használják...
> Talán túl egyszerű.


 
köszi


----------



## MihalyMiklos (2010 November 26)

Kékmókus írta:


> bár ha olyan tél lesz mint tavaly


már van...esik


----------



## MihalyMiklos (2010 November 26)

\\m/új Motörhead lemez jelent meg


----------



## marcu (2010 November 26)

21., de mégsem engedi, hogy letöltsek egy karaoke számot :'(


----------



## soleil1976 (2010 November 27)

*hi*

Sziasztok!


----------



## soleil1976 (2010 November 27)

hm......


----------



## soleil1976 (2010 November 27)

Egyszer volt hol nem volt...


----------



## soleil1976 (2010 November 27)

volt egyszer egy weboldal


----------



## soleil1976 (2010 November 27)

ahová 20 hozzászólás kell


----------



## soleil1976 (2010 November 27)

ahhoz, hogy le lehesen tölteni valamit is


----------



## soleil1976 (2010 November 27)

elnézést, hogy irogatok össze vissza


----------



## soleil1976 (2010 November 27)

de szeretnék letölteni pár dolgot és ehhez kell a hozzászólás


----------



## soleil1976 (2010 November 27)

mire kellhet ez a 20 hozzászólás? nem tudjátok?


----------



## soleil1976 (2010 November 27)

próba szerencse


----------



## soleil1976 (2010 November 27)

jaj már így tök uncsi magamban beszélgetni


----------



## soleil1976 (2010 November 27)

csak összejön a 20 :d


----------



## soleil1976 (2010 November 27)

valahogy


----------



## soleil1976 (2010 November 27)

addig meg lököm a rizsát :d


----------



## soleil1976 (2010 November 27)

Tik hogy csináltátok amúgy?


----------



## soleil1976 (2010 November 27)

Hogy jött össze a 20? Így mint nekem?


----------



## soleil1976 (2010 November 27)

na még van 4 :d


----------



## soleil1976 (2010 November 27)

már csak 3


----------



## soleil1976 (2010 November 27)

Óh 2....


----------



## soleil1976 (2010 November 27)

És végre meg van a 20, jót dumcsiztunk :d


----------



## soleil1976 (2010 November 27)

legyen már még egy ráadás DD


----------



## csipanemoke (2010 November 27)

4


----------



## Halloween82 (2010 November 27)

köszi


----------



## Halloween82 (2010 November 27)




----------



## Halloween82 (2010 November 27)

**


----------



## Halloween82 (2010 November 27)

segitene valaki hogyan lehet összeszedni a 20at? mert én ehhez analfa vagyok köszi


----------



## Halloween82 (2010 November 27)




----------



## Halloween82 (2010 November 27)

**


----------



## Halloween82 (2010 November 27)




----------



## Halloween82 (2010 November 27)

csak meglesz a 20


----------



## Halloween82 (2010 November 27)

kiderül


----------



## Halloween82 (2010 November 27)

kiváncsi leszek ha megvan a 20 mi lesz


----------



## Halloween82 (2010 November 27)

nagyon izgulokLOL


----------



## Halloween82 (2010 November 27)

már csak 9


----------



## Halloween82 (2010 November 27)

és 8


----------



## Halloween82 (2010 November 27)

7


----------



## Halloween82 (2010 November 27)

már csak 6


----------



## Halloween82 (2010 November 27)

és 5


----------



## Halloween82 (2010 November 27)

és 4


----------



## Halloween82 (2010 November 27)

talán 3?


----------



## Halloween82 (2010 November 27)

hmmm 2? LOL


----------



## Halloween82 (2010 November 27)

1!!!!


----------



## Halloween82 (2010 November 27)

és itt a vége:d remélem sikerült


----------



## Halloween82 (2010 November 27)




----------



## hackadam (2010 November 27)

nov.27 szombat


----------



## hackadam (2010 November 27)

*pontos idő*

5óra 16perc


----------



## hackadam (2010 November 27)

*Békéscsaba*

Esik az eső


----------



## hackadam (2010 November 27)

*Sorozat*

Monk


----------



## hackadam (2010 November 27)

*Oldal szám*

Több mint 600


----------



## hackadam (2010 November 27)

*Pm*

Több mint tíz


----------



## hackadam (2010 November 27)

*kocsik*

Sebesség


----------



## hackadam (2010 November 27)

*vicc*

nevetés


----------



## hackadam (2010 November 27)

*tragédia*

sírás


----------



## hackadam (2010 November 27)

*szél*

vitorlás


----------



## hackadam (2010 November 27)

*chat*

barátság


----------



## hackadam (2010 November 27)

*szív*

szerelem


----------



## hackadam (2010 November 27)

*Gera*

labdarúgás


----------



## hackadam (2010 November 27)

*CanadaHun*

Profi


----------



## hackadam (2010 November 27)

*H*

Magyarország


----------



## hackadam (2010 November 27)

*kedvencek*

krimik


----------



## hackadam (2010 November 27)

*nov.27*

Szülinap


----------



## hackadam (2010 November 27)

*dec.24*

Névnap


----------



## Nintendó (2010 November 27)

Üdv mindenkinek!


----------



## Nintendó (2010 November 27)

süt a nap


----------



## Nintendó (2010 November 27)

esik az eső


----------



## Nintendó (2010 November 27)

fú a szél


----------



## Nintendó (2010 November 27)

havazik


----------



## Nintendó (2010 November 27)

galambdúc


----------



## Nintendó (2010 November 27)

alma


----------



## Nintendó (2010 November 27)

pálinka


----------



## Nintendó (2010 November 27)

háztető


----------



## Nintendó (2010 November 27)

babakocsi


----------



## Nintendó (2010 November 27)

körte


----------



## Nintendó (2010 November 27)

Kalinka Szamovár vodka


----------



## Nintendó (2010 November 27)

füzet, toll, könyv, ceruza, radír


----------



## Nintendó (2010 November 27)

ugat a kutyám


----------



## Nintendó (2010 November 27)

nyomtató tintapatron


----------



## Nintendó (2010 November 27)

asztal, szék, polc, szekrény


----------



## Nintendó (2010 November 27)

Kanada


----------



## Nintendó (2010 November 27)

eperfa


----------



## Nintendó (2010 November 27)

betonkeverő


----------



## Nintendó (2010 November 27)

függöny


----------



## Nintendó (2010 November 27)

macska


----------



## kislea (2010 November 27)

a


----------



## kislea (2010 November 27)

b


----------



## kislea (2010 November 27)

-Woody- írta:


> ühüm


c


----------



## kislea (2010 November 27)

Nintendó írta:


> füzet, toll, könyv, ceruza, radír



d


----------



## kislea (2010 November 27)

straightballer írta:


> mit is mondhatnék?



e


----------



## kislea (2010 November 27)

f


----------



## kislea (2010 November 27)

g


----------



## kislea (2010 November 27)

i


----------



## kislea (2010 November 27)

j


----------



## kislea (2010 November 27)

k


----------



## kislea (2010 November 27)

l


----------



## kislea (2010 November 27)

m


----------



## kislea (2010 November 27)

n


----------



## kislea (2010 November 27)

o


----------



## kislea (2010 November 27)

p


----------



## kislea (2010 November 27)

q


----------



## kislea (2010 November 27)

r


----------



## kislea (2010 November 27)

s


----------



## kislea (2010 November 27)

t


----------



## kislea (2010 November 27)

u


----------



## nemethanita18 (2010 November 27)

*Sziasztok*

Sziasztok.A nevem Anita.


----------



## tibi48 (2010 November 27)

Én is be szeretném gyűjteni a 20 hsz-t!


----------



## tibi48 (2010 November 27)

Szia Anita! Te mit keresel?


----------



## Szidonia82 (2010 November 27)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg



udvi szidonia


----------



## Szidonia82 (2010 November 27)

en is szeretnem osszeszedni a 20 hozzaszolast


----------



## Szidonia82 (2010 November 27)

ez mar a 12 ik


----------



## Szidonia82 (2010 November 27)

blabla


----------



## Szidonia82 (2010 November 27)

blabla 14


----------



## Szidonia82 (2010 November 27)

nem konnyu tagga valni a canadahun.com on


----------



## Szidonia82 (2010 November 27)

remelem ma sikerul


----------



## Szidonia82 (2010 November 27)

nagyon jo dolgokat talaltam itt


----------



## Szidonia82 (2010 November 27)

csak sikerulne mar letoltenem


----------



## Szidonia82 (2010 November 27)

lassuk csak...


----------



## Szidonia82 (2010 November 27)

kellemes napot mindenkinek


----------



## tibi48 (2010 November 27)

Üdvözlet mindenkinek!


----------



## tibi48 (2010 November 27)

Ez az! Én is nagyon jókat találtam!


----------



## egrine.erika (2010 November 27)

*új tag*

Hello mindenkinek!

ÚJ tag vagyok, a nevem erika. kösz, hogy itt lehetek. diafilmeket keresek


----------



## egrine.erika (2010 November 27)

sziasztok


----------



## egrine.erika (2010 November 27)

jó lenne ha már tudnék letölteni


----------



## nevemteve (2010 November 27)

egy


----------



## nevemteve (2010 November 27)

kettő


----------



## nevemteve (2010 November 27)

három


----------



## nevemteve (2010 November 27)

4


----------



## nevemteve (2010 November 27)

öt


----------



## nevemteve (2010 November 27)

6-6-6-6-6-6-6-6-6-6-6-6-6-6-6-6-6-6-6-6-6-6-6


----------



## nevemteve (2010 November 27)

De sok ez a húsz. nem lehetne 19?


----------



## nevemteve (2010 November 27)

hét


----------



## nevemteve (2010 November 27)

nyóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóc


----------



## nevemteve (2010 November 27)

Ez nagyon idegesítő feltétel. Miért írjon az ember, ha nincs miről? Meg egyáltalán? Nahát!


----------



## nevemteve (2010 November 27)

Nagyon unom.


----------



## nevemteve (2010 November 27)

Remélem nem kell minden nap ezt eljátszanom, mert t..n szúrom magam.


----------



## nevemteve (2010 November 27)

Már hegyezem a kötőtűt.


----------



## nevemteve (2010 November 27)

Még midig csak 14 ????


----------



## nevemteve (2010 November 27)

Ha nem találjátok a maradék 6 hozzászólást, akkor elvittek a diliházba.


----------



## nevemteve (2010 November 27)

Ettől én agybajt kapok.


----------



## nevemteve (2010 November 27)

Biztos vannak akik élvezik... De az nem én vagyok....


----------



## nevemteve (2010 November 27)

Tizennyóóóóóóóóóóóc. Tón-vón-jó(Strandra kéne menni)


----------



## nevemteve (2010 November 27)

....mindjárt vége...........


----------



## nevemteve (2010 November 27)

Na most kellene egy felugró ablak, hogy a hozzászólásaid nem voltak elég líraiak, vagy nem volt bennük semmi ismeretterjesztő... És ezért újabb 120 hozzászólást kell tenned hogy letölthess... Hogy ez még nem jutott senki eszébe??? Ezt az ötletet levédem. Ha bevezetitek jogdíjat kérek érte


----------



## nevemteve (2010 November 27)

Ez már a 21. hozzászólás....


----------



## nevemteve (2010 November 27)

22. és sehol semmi....


----------



## nevemteve (2010 November 27)

23. ugye nem kell még huszat?


----------



## nevemteve (2010 November 27)

24-24-24-24-24


----------



## nevemteve (2010 November 27)

Na ez már egy negyed század. Nem bírom tovább... Feladom... Pedig az Esik, esik a Neotontól midiben nagyon kellett volna. Na mindegy akkor majd lekottázom "filhallás" után.


----------



## acmar (2010 November 27)

hello


----------



## acmar (2010 November 27)

most akk küldeni kell 20at?xĐ


----------



## acmar (2010 November 27)

18


----------



## acmar (2010 November 27)

17


----------



## acmar (2010 November 27)

16


----------



## acmar (2010 November 27)

15


----------



## acmar (2010 November 27)

14


----------



## acmar (2010 November 27)

13


----------



## acmar (2010 November 27)

12


----------



## acmar (2010 November 27)

11


----------



## acmar (2010 November 27)

10


----------



## acmar (2010 November 27)

9


----------



## acmar (2010 November 27)

8


----------



## acmar (2010 November 27)

7


----------



## acmar (2010 November 27)

6


----------



## acmar (2010 November 27)

5


----------



## acmar (2010 November 27)

4


----------



## acmar (2010 November 27)

3


----------



## acmar (2010 November 27)

2


----------



## acmar (2010 November 27)

1


----------



## acmar (2010 November 27)

0


----------



## acmar (2010 November 27)

végre megvan


----------



## tike87 (2010 November 27)

huppsz


----------



## norbi87 (2010 November 27)

Nagyon jók, köszi


----------



## shyraz (2010 November 27)

a húsz hozzászólásért...


----------



## shyraz (2010 November 27)

19


----------



## shyraz (2010 November 27)

18


----------



## shyraz (2010 November 27)

17


----------



## shyraz (2010 November 27)

16


----------



## shyraz (2010 November 27)

15


----------



## shyraz (2010 November 27)

14


----------



## shyraz (2010 November 27)

13


----------



## shyraz (2010 November 27)

12


----------



## shyraz (2010 November 27)

11


----------



## szabof1 (2010 November 27)

Az előbb írtam be a 20. hozzászólásomat, mégsem hagy letölteni


----------



## shyraz (2010 November 27)

10


----------



## Zsanaaaa (2010 November 27)

köszönöm


----------



## myszi89 (2010 November 27)

:d


----------



## lizinke (2010 November 27)

Üdvözlet!
Kis falumtól búcsut vettem,
ismét pesti ember lettem.
félve mék az utcán végig,
a nagy lárma szinte szédít.


----------



## lizinke (2010 November 27)

Mint hangyaboly ,ha megbolydul.
Nyüzsög a nép oly bolondul.


----------



## lizinke (2010 November 27)

Rám taposnak,meg-megböknek.
Hol jobbra,hol balra löknek.


----------



## lizinke (2010 November 27)

Ha az utcán át kell mennem,
A hideg is kiráz engem,


----------



## lizinke (2010 November 27)

S a mielőtt nekivágok,
Elmondok egy imátságot.


----------



## lizinke (2010 November 27)

No,jó öreg,kerülj ki most
Száz autót ,száz villamost,


----------



## lizinke (2010 November 27)

Száz fiakkert, száz biciklit,
S tetejébe száz triciklit!


----------



## bereschi (2010 November 27)

nagyon jo oldal

jo regi filmek vannak, szuper

extra

puszillak, nagon jo vagy

remelem meg marad 10 evet az oldal

miert kell regizni a rapidshareon?

meh 14

mindorokke magyar

tutti filmek

jo

nagyon jo

extra jo

le a kalappal

jok a filmek

lessz columbo?

nagyon halas lennek ha megkapnam a columbo sorozat 1-11 evadot


----------



## lizinke (2010 November 27)

Ó, szegény falusi bátya,
Csuda-e ha száját tátja?


----------



## shyraz (2010 November 27)

9


----------



## lizinke (2010 November 27)

S szerencsésen ha átére,
Rátaposnak tyúkszemére.


----------



## lizinke (2010 November 27)

Igy élek most napról -napra,
Löknek erre,löknek arra.


----------



## lizinke (2010 November 27)

Reggel indulok el s dél lesz,
Míg eljutok Évikéhez.


----------



## shyraz (2010 November 27)

8


----------



## lizinke (2010 November 27)

Hej, de hogyha eljutottam,
Feledek mindent legottan.


----------



## lizinke (2010 November 27)

Az ő édes mosolygása:
Rossz kedvemnek elmúlása.


----------



## shyraz (2010 November 27)

7


----------



## lizinke (2010 November 27)

Ördög vigye autókat,
A veszettül vágtatókat!


----------



## lizinke (2010 November 27)

Az Évike ölelése:
Jókedvemnek ébredése.


----------



## lizinke (2010 November 27)

Ördög vigye a villamost!
Az én lelkem otthon jár most.


----------



## lizinke (2010 November 27)

Évikének csókolása:
Lelkemnek a szárnyalása.


----------



## lizinke (2010 November 27)

Ha ő ölel, ha ő csókol,
Én nekem ez mindent pótol.


----------



## lizinke (2010 November 27)

Szemem nevet, arcom ragyog...
Azt hiszem, Baczonba' vagyok!


----------



## lizinke (2010 November 27)

Jaj!!!
Köszönöm myszi89-nek és Benedek Eleknek!


----------



## shyraz (2010 November 27)

6


----------



## shyraz (2010 November 27)

5


----------



## shyraz (2010 November 27)

4


----------



## shyraz (2010 November 27)

3


----------



## shyraz (2010 November 27)

2


----------



## shyraz (2010 November 27)

1


----------



## shyraz (2010 November 27)

kész


----------



## Zekkk (2010 November 27)

sziasztok


----------



## Zekkk (2010 November 27)

még új vagyok itt


----------



## Zekkk (2010 November 27)

nemtudom mit szoktak ilyenkor mondani


----------



## Zekkk (2010 November 27)

19 vagyok és újságírónak tanulok jelenleg


----------



## Zekkk (2010 November 27)

tervezek a jövőben külföldre költözni


----------



## Zekkk (2010 November 27)

akár kanadába is


----------



## fakohaj (2010 November 27)

kösz a lehetőséget a hsz-gyűjtéshez


----------



## fakohaj (2010 November 27)

mit is mondhatnék...


----------



## Zekkk (2010 November 27)

de NY vonz igazán


----------



## fakohaj (2010 November 27)

már egy éve regisztráltam


----------



## Zekkk (2010 November 27)

szeretem a hokit


----------



## Zekkk (2010 November 27)

montreal a kedvencem


----------



## fakohaj (2010 November 27)

de még csa a 4. hsz-em


----------



## Zekkk (2010 November 27)

himym a kedvenc sitcomom


----------



## Zekkk (2010 November 27)

gyűlnek a hsz ek


----------



## Zekkk (2010 November 27)

persze a focit is szeretem


----------



## Zekkk (2010 November 27)

juventus drukker vagyok


----------



## Zekkk (2010 November 27)

del piero a világ legjobbja


----------



## Zekkk (2010 November 27)

mit is írhatnék még


----------



## Zekkk (2010 November 27)

már csak öt


----------



## Zekkk (2010 November 27)

igazából cikket kellene írnom


----------



## Zekkk (2010 November 27)

politika mimás. dicső vezérünk viktor adja a témát


----------



## Zekkk (2010 November 27)

magánnyugdíjpénztárak államosítása.gratulálok


----------



## fakohaj (2010 November 27)

mindjárt meglesz a huszadikod, úgyhogy hajrá!


----------



## Zekkk (2010 November 27)

ki tudja mi lesz.majd meglátjuk


----------



## fakohaj (2010 November 27)

Gratulálok!


----------



## Zekkk (2010 November 27)

köszi  éljen


----------



## fakohaj (2010 November 27)

Akkor most én gyúrok rá


----------



## fakohaj (2010 November 27)

még 9


----------



## fakohaj (2010 November 27)

8


----------



## fakohaj (2010 November 27)

7


----------



## fakohaj (2010 November 27)

6


----------



## fakohaj (2010 November 27)

5


----------



## fakohaj (2010 November 27)

4


----------



## fakohaj (2010 November 27)

3


----------



## fakohaj (2010 November 27)




----------



## CanHun82 (2010 November 27)

hello


----------



## CanHun82 (2010 November 27)

a


----------



## CanHun82 (2010 November 27)

b


----------



## CanHun82 (2010 November 27)

c


----------



## CanHun82 (2010 November 27)

d


----------



## CanHun82 (2010 November 27)

e


----------



## CanHun82 (2010 November 27)

f


----------



## CanHun82 (2010 November 27)

g


----------



## CanHun82 (2010 November 27)

h


----------



## CanHun82 (2010 November 27)

i


----------



## CanHun82 (2010 November 27)

k


----------



## CanHun82 (2010 November 27)

l


----------



## CanHun82 (2010 November 27)

m


----------



## CanHun82 (2010 November 27)

n


----------



## CanHun82 (2010 November 27)

o


----------



## CanHun82 (2010 November 27)

p


----------



## CanHun82 (2010 November 27)

q


----------



## CanHun82 (2010 November 27)

r


----------



## CanHun82 (2010 November 27)

s


----------



## CanHun82 (2010 November 27)

t


----------



## CanHun82 (2010 November 27)

u


----------



## hackadam (2010 November 27)

Nehézkes jól teljesíteni a 20 hozzászólást!


----------



## solya12 (2010 November 27)

Köszi


----------



## elegos7 (2010 November 27)

Sziasztok1



Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


----------



## elegos7 (2010 November 27)

2


----------



## solya12 (2010 November 27)

a


----------



## solya12 (2010 November 27)

s


----------



## elegos7 (2010 November 27)

3


----------



## elegos7 (2010 November 27)

4


----------



## elegos7 (2010 November 27)

5


----------



## elegos7 (2010 November 27)

6


----------



## elegos7 (2010 November 27)

7


----------



## elegos7 (2010 November 27)

8


----------



## elegos7 (2010 November 27)

7


----------



## elegos7 (2010 November 27)

9


----------



## elegos7 (2010 November 27)

11


----------



## elegos7 (2010 November 27)

12


----------



## elegos7 (2010 November 27)

13


----------



## kzpi (2010 November 27)

Szia Mindenki!
Ez a első a 20-ból. Remélem hamar meg lesz!


----------



## elegos7 (2010 November 27)

14


----------



## kzpi (2010 November 27)

19!


----------



## timea.vanczak (2010 November 27)

jujjjj de jóó!


----------



## timea.vanczak (2010 November 27)

szerintem nekem ez a 4.!


----------



## elegos7 (2010 November 27)

15


----------



## kzpi (2010 November 27)

18!


----------



## Feketeliliom (2010 November 27)

Üdvözlet mindenkinek, Párizsból!


----------



## kzpi (2010 November 27)

17!


----------



## Feketeliliom (2010 November 27)

Beköszöntött az ősz...


----------



## kzpi (2010 November 27)

16


----------



## kzpi (2010 November 27)

16!


----------



## kzpi (2010 November 27)

15!


----------



## timea.vanczak (2010 November 27)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SoqOCGEb4Gc


----------



## kzpi (2010 November 27)

13!


----------



## kzpi (2010 November 27)

12!


----------



## timea.vanczak (2010 November 27)

5


----------



## timea.vanczak (2010 November 27)

6


----------



## kzpi (2010 November 27)

11!


----------



## kzpi (2010 November 27)

10!!!


----------



## timea.vanczak (2010 November 27)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fczPlmz-Vug&list=MLGxdCwVVULXe4oVu-WyCLaO65DZW-zdGu&playnext=4


----------



## kzpi (2010 November 27)

9!


----------



## timea.vanczak (2010 November 27)

7


----------



## timea.vanczak (2010 November 27)

6


----------



## kzpi (2010 November 27)

8!


----------



## timea.vanczak (2010 November 27)

8  lassan de biztosan


----------



## kzpi (2010 November 27)

7!


----------



## kzpi (2010 November 27)

6!


----------



## elegos7 (2010 November 27)

17


----------



## kzpi (2010 November 27)

4!


----------



## elegos7 (2010 November 27)

18


----------



## timea.vanczak (2010 November 27)

9


----------



## kzpi (2010 November 27)

4+!


----------



## timea.vanczak (2010 November 27)

7


----------



## elegos7 (2010 November 27)

20


----------



## timea.vanczak (2010 November 27)

8lassacskán


----------



## kzpi (2010 November 27)

3!


----------



## elegos7 (2010 November 27)

21


----------



## timea.vanczak (2010 November 27)

9:d


----------



## kzpi (2010 November 27)

2!


----------



## elegos7 (2010 November 27)

22


----------



## timea.vanczak (2010 November 27)

tíz!


----------



## elegos7 (2010 November 27)

23


----------



## timea.vanczak (2010 November 27)

11..parap


----------



## kzpi (2010 November 27)

1!!! :d


----------



## timea.vanczak (2010 November 27)

12


----------



## kzpi (2010 November 27)

0!!! Ez az utcsó, ha minden igaz!!!


----------



## timea.vanczak (2010 November 27)

13


----------



## elegos7 (2010 November 27)

28


----------



## timea.vanczak (2010 November 27)

14


----------



## timea.vanczak (2010 November 27)

15


----------



## timea.vanczak (2010 November 27)

1haaat


----------



## timea.vanczak (2010 November 27)

1haat


----------



## timea.vanczak (2010 November 27)

illetve hét


----------



## timea.vanczak (2010 November 27)

18...páráppá


----------



## timea.vanczak (2010 November 27)

19


----------



## timea.vanczak (2010 November 27)

20! yeee


----------



## solya12 (2010 November 27)

b


----------



## timea.vanczak (2010 November 27)

21 biztos ami biztos


----------



## timea.vanczak (2010 November 27)

még nem jó valamit elszámoltam?


----------



## timea.vanczak (2010 November 27)

23


----------



## timea.vanczak (2010 November 27)

24


----------



## timea.vanczak (2010 November 27)

25


----------



## timea.vanczak (2010 November 27)

26


----------



## timea.vanczak (2010 November 27)

27


----------



## kzpi (2010 November 27)

-1


----------



## solya12 (2010 November 27)

k


----------



## Icuss (2010 November 27)

Sziasztok Mindenkinek! 2 napig nem voltam, mára itt vagyok. Jó programokat mindenkinek a hét végére.
üdv. Icuss


----------



## fapumaric (2010 November 27)

meosztom midimet


----------



## nagyavril (2010 November 27)

Sziasztok!


----------



## nagyavril (2010 November 27)

jelen


----------



## fapumaric (2010 November 27)

pálinka dal van !!!! (midi) de hova?


----------



## nagyavril (2010 November 27)

Jó hét véget kívánok mindenkinek!


----------



## Ligadio (2010 November 27)




----------



## nagyavril (2010 November 27)

Jó éjszakát mindenkinek!


----------



## fapumaric (2010 November 27)

sanzon is oké!!!!!!!!


----------



## nagyavril (2010 November 27)




----------



## fapumaric (2010 November 27)

9


----------



## fapumaric (2010 November 27)

10


----------



## nagyavril (2010 November 27)

Hogy vagytok?


----------



## beus1972 (2010 November 27)

sziasztok


----------



## gabi950204 (2010 November 27)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


Köszönöm


----------



## gabi950204 (2010 November 27)

Remek oldal de kicsit nehéz a bejutás :-(


----------



## gabi950204 (2010 November 27)

Minden téma érdekes számomra!


----------



## beus1972 (2010 November 27)

pusykiss


----------



## gabi950204 (2010 November 27)

Biztosan nem fogok unatkozni


----------



## gabi950204 (2010 November 27)

...a magyarok önzetlenek


----------



## fapumaric (2010 November 27)

11


----------



## beus1972 (2010 November 27)

remélem már sikerül


----------



## gabi950204 (2010 November 27)

...és megosztják egymással a kincseiket!


----------



## gabi950204 (2010 November 27)




----------



## beus1972 (2010 November 27)




----------



## fapumaric (2010 November 27)

12


----------



## beus1972 (2010 November 27)

helló


----------



## gabi950204 (2010 November 27)

:-(


----------



## gabi950204 (2010 November 27)

10


----------



## gabi950204 (2010 November 27)

9


----------



## gabi950204 (2010 November 27)

8


----------



## beus1972 (2010 November 27)

x-fAKTOR:twisted:


----------



## gabi950204 (2010 November 27)

7


----------



## gabi950204 (2010 November 27)

6


----------



## beus1972 (2010 November 27)

:11:


----------



## nagyavril (2010 November 27)

Megyek Sziasztok!


----------



## gabi950204 (2010 November 27)

5


----------



## gabi950204 (2010 November 27)

szia


----------



## nagyavril (2010 November 27)

5


----------



## gabi950204 (2010 November 27)

4


----------



## beus1972 (2010 November 27)

így ni!


----------



## gabi950204 (2010 November 27)

3


----------



## fapumaric (2010 November 27)

13


----------



## gabi950204 (2010 November 27)

2


----------



## beus1972 (2010 November 27)

Jó lesz remélem


----------



## fapumaric (2010 November 27)

14


----------



## nagyavril (2010 November 27)

2


----------



## gabi950204 (2010 November 27)

1


----------



## nagyavril (2010 November 27)

0


----------



## beus1972 (2010 November 27)

álmos


----------



## gabi950204 (2010 November 27)

Sok szerencsét mindenkinek


----------



## nagyavril (2010 November 27)

én is


----------



## beus1972 (2010 November 27)

Előd


----------



## nagyavril (2010 November 27)

köszi


----------



## fapumaric (2010 November 27)

15


----------



## beus1972 (2010 November 27)

Ond


----------



## fapumaric (2010 November 27)

16


----------



## beus1972 (2010 November 27)

Kond


----------



## beus1972 (2010 November 27)

Tas


----------



## fapumaric (2010 November 27)

17


----------



## fapumaric (2010 November 27)

18


----------



## beus1972 (2010 November 27)

Huba


----------



## beus1972 (2010 November 27)

Töhötöm


----------



## fapumaric (2010 November 27)

19


----------



## beus1972 (2010 November 27)

Lehel


----------



## fapumaric (2010 November 27)

20


----------



## nagyavril (2010 November 27)

:


----------



## fapumaric (2010 November 27)

oké


----------



## beus1972 (2010 November 27)

KÖSZI A SEGÍTSÉGETkiss


----------



## nagyavril (2010 November 27)

Levente


----------



## nagyavril (2010 November 27)

Ki nézi az x-faktort?


----------



## nagyavril (2010 November 27)

hahó


----------



## faure (2010 November 27)

*Köszönök én is*

Nem sikerült rájönnöm, hogy tudnék összeszedni 20 hozzászólást, anélkül, hogy elkezdenék hozzászólásokat írni. Azt hiszem tudtok valami trükköt erre... Sziasztok.


----------



## dionysus (2010 November 27)

nagyavril írta:


> Ki nézi az x-faktort?



nézem, de nem hiszem el, hogy mit (és kik?) látnak ebben a norbiban, akinek átsüt a fülén a nap...


----------



## dionysus (2010 November 27)

Az időutazás az az elképzelés, hogy az ember az adott tér-idő kontinuumot „testestől-lelkestől” tetszőleges irányba el tudja hagyni, és a lineáris térben előre vagy hátra egy másik időpontba (esetleg közben egy másik térbe is) épségben meg tud érkezni.Ha elérnénk a fénysebességet akkor az idő megállna, de Einstein szerint ez lehetetlenség, nem bírjuk túllépni a fénysebességet.


----------



## *Niki* (2010 November 27)

Jó estét mindenkinek!


----------



## *Niki* (2010 November 27)

X-factor nézőkhöz szólnék


----------



## *Niki* (2010 November 27)

nagyavril tökéletesen egyetértek veled Norbival kapcsolatban


----------



## *Niki* (2010 November 27)

Szerintem százszor jobb nála a többi versenyző, de hogy mit esznek rajta...


----------



## *Niki* (2010 November 27)

Bocsi nagyavril, nem neked szántam az előző üzit, de én is nézem, ill. hallgatom őket


----------



## Paraatesz (2010 November 27)

Keresek vállalkozó szellemű tagot (tagokat), aki(k) jártasak keverésben, mixelésben. Lehetőség szerint sürgősen jelentkezzenek privátban... légyszíííí !!!!!  ...avagy azok akik ismernek ilyen "szakikat" !

ÜDV


----------



## Titokzatoss (2010 November 27)

*egy pár gondolat*

Sziasztok!

Hát nem fogok hülyeségeket írogatni, csak azért, hogy meglegyen a húsz hozzászólás. Csak úgy írok egy pár gondolatot, ami eszembe jut.
Ti használtok-e mosható pelenkákat?

Üdv


----------



## Titokzatoss (2010 November 27)

*2*

Kanadában is egyszerre kapják be a babák, egy kombinált oltásban, a mumpsz, rózsahimlő és kanyaró oltást?


----------



## Titokzatoss (2010 November 27)

*3*

Vagy kapható-e nálatok külön kanyaró oltás?


----------



## Titokzatoss (2010 November 27)

*4*

Ha igen, mennyibe kerül?


----------



## Titokzatoss (2010 November 27)

*5*

Én is néztem az X faktort


----------



## Titokzatoss (2010 November 27)

*6*

Wolf Kati, Veca és vagy Norbi, vagy Nikolas kellett volna a döntőbe kerüljön


----------



## juliette06baba10 (2010 November 27)

szuperek vagytok


----------



## Titokzatoss (2010 November 27)

*7*

A Vastag testvérek elég gyengék


----------



## juliette06baba10 (2010 November 27)

tökjó hogy vannak ilyen jófej mioderátorok


----------



## juliette06baba10 (2010 November 27)

Tudod mit jelent élni, nevetni, és olykor szomorkodni? Mosolyogni annyira, hogy sírni kelljen, hatalmasakat szeretkezni, tombolni, táncolni egy éjszakán át, a barátaidat megvigasztalni, másokat mosolyra deríteni, emlékezni és elfelejteni, pénzt adni és kuporgatni, reménykedni és álmodozni, tanulni és tanítani, makacsnak lenni és könyörögni, változni és változtatni, érezni az ízeket, látni a fényeket és hallani a hangokat, valóra váltani az álmaidat és olyankor elviselni, ha nem válik valóra.. Mindezeket úgy tenni, hogy önmagad vagy minden egyes pillanatban, mert nem tudhatjuk, melyik lesz az utolsó..


----------



## juliette06baba10 (2010 November 27)

Mindannyian keresünk valakit, azt a különleges személyt, aki majd megadja azt, ami hiányzik az életünkből. Valakit, aki képes társaságot nyújtani, vagy segítséget, vagy biztonságot, és néha, ha nagyon keressük, megtaláljuk azt, aki képes mindhármat nyújtani. Igen, mindannyian keresünk valakit, és ha nem találjuk, csak remélhetjük, hogy ő talál meg minket.


----------



## juliette06baba10 (2010 November 27)

Mint szelíd tavaszi
Eső a rónára,
Ugy hulldogál csókod
Ajkamra, orcámra,
Mindenik cseppjéből
Egy-egy virág terem...
Csókzáporos tavasz!...
Virágos szerelem!...
Petőfi Sándor


----------



## juliette06baba10 (2010 November 27)

Hogy megértsd, mennyit ér 1 év, kérdezd meg a diákot, akinek ismételnie kell.
Hogy megértsd, mennyit ér 1 hónap, kérdezd meg az anyát, aki koraszülöttet hozott a világra.
Hogy megértsd, mennyit ér 1 hét, kérdezd meg a hetilap szerkesztőjét.
Hogy megértsd, mennyit ér 1 óra, kérdezd meg a szerelmest, aki a találkozóra vár.
Hogy megértsd, mennyit ér 1 perc, kérdezd meg az utast, aki lekéste a vonatot.
Hogy megértsd, mennyit ér 1 másodperc, kérdezd meg az autóst, aki nem tudta elkerülni a balesetet.
Hogy megértsd, mennyit ér 1 tizedmásodperc, kérdezd meg a sportolót, aki csak ezüstérmet nyert az Olimpián.
Minden pillanat kincs, ami a tied. És becsüld meg jobban, mert megoszthatod valakivel, akivel tökéletesen eltöltheted. És emlékezz, hogy az idő senkire sem vár. A tegnap történelem. A holnap rejtély. A ma AJÁNDÉK!!!!


----------



## juliette06baba10 (2010 November 27)

~Legyél boldog,még akkor is, ha sírni kell.
Vigyorogj egyedül, hogyha nincs kivel.
Legyél boldog még akkor is, ha nagyon fáj.
Legyél boldog még akkor is, ha nem muszáj.
Legyél boldog még akkor is,ha meghaltál.
Örülj annak is,ha semmit nem kaptál.~.


----------



## juliette06baba10 (2010 November 27)

Nem is tudtad? Ha valaki megjelenik az álmaidban, az azt jelenti, hogy az illető annyira vágyik arra, hogy veled legyen, hogy kilép a testéből és egyenesen a te álmodba repül


----------



## *Niki* (2010 November 27)

Én a Vastag testvéreket is jónak találom!


----------



## Titokzatoss (2010 November 27)

*ja, ez a 13.*

Vagyis nem gyengék, csak a többiekhez képest


----------



## *Niki* (2010 November 27)

Viszont a Katinak nem szabadott volna kiesnie!


----------



## juliette06baba10 (2010 November 27)

A zene a fül kábítószere.


----------



## Titokzatoss (2010 November 27)

*14*

Nikolast mindig feldicsérik, hogy milyen tökéletesen énekel, de engem sosem nyűgözött le


----------



## juliette06baba10 (2010 November 27)

Nem első látásra szerettem bele, mint utólag mondani szokták. Nem,
ebben nem hiszek. Az ember egy ideig megjátssza, hogy zavarban van,
hogy szerelmes, hogy varázslat rabja lett, mígnem észrevétlenül
belesodródik, és nem tud többé már szabadulni a szerepétől, sőt nem is
akar, mert igazán szerelmes lett.♥


----------



## Titokzatoss (2010 November 27)

*15*

Ja, csak egyszer, a legelső szereplésével, a Hallelujaval


----------



## *Niki* (2010 November 27)

Való-világgal, hogy álltok?


----------



## Titokzatoss (2010 November 27)

*16*

Wolf Kati kiesésével majdnem véget ért a verseny számomra


----------



## Titokzatoss (2010 November 27)

*17*

Veca, aki még tényleg szuper.


----------



## Titokzatoss (2010 November 27)

*tizenvalahány*

Patai Annácskát is nagyon sajnáltam a Megasztárból


----------



## Titokzatoss (2010 November 27)

*19*

Niki, sajnos nem nézek Való Világot


----------



## juliette06baba10 (2010 November 27)

Kételd, a nap hogy forgandó,
Kételd, csillagtűz ragyog;
A valót, hogy igazmondó:
Csak ne azt, hogy hű vagyok. (Shakespeare)


----------



## Titokzatoss (2010 November 27)

*20*

Juhééé!
Sok szerencsét nektek is!


----------



## *Niki* (2010 November 27)

Azt hiszem nem vesztesz vele semmit Titokzatoss!


----------



## *Niki* (2010 November 27)

Túlságosan elcsépelt már ez a sokadik széria


----------



## juliette06baba10 (2010 November 27)

Az élet a mocskos részletekben rejlik..


----------



## *Niki* (2010 November 27)

De hát ez csak az én véleményem!


----------



## juliette06baba10 (2010 November 27)

Ha szeretsz valakit, tiszta szívből, akkor sohasem felejted el. Nem számít mi történt, mennyi idő telt el, szeretni fogod. Úgy érzed túlléptél, hogy többé már nincs rá szükséged, a szívedben mégis úgy őrzöd az emlékét, mint életed tavasza. S egyszer, ha szembejön veled, rád mosolyog, s életedről kérdez, csak annyit tudnál felelni: hiányos... Mert este, mikor lefekszel, párnádra hajtod fejed, elindul a kisfilm, peregnek az emlékek és a könnycseppek. Mindig is szeretni fogod, történjen bármi...


----------



## juliette06baba10 (2010 November 27)

„Ha mindenki más elpusztulna, és csak ő maradna
életben: általa továbbélnék én is! De ha mindenki megmaradna, csak ő pusztulna el,
az egész világ idegen lenne számomra, nem érezném magam többé részesének.”


----------



## juliette06baba10 (2010 November 27)

Egy csók annyira egyszerű dolog, hogy szinte fel sem tűnik. De ha jobban szemügyre vennénk, megláthatnánk, hogy minden csóknak megvan a sajátos jelentése. A művészet az, hogy meg tudjuk fejteni azt a bizonyos jelentést. A csók különböző emberek számára különböző tartalommal bír. A jelentés végső soron attól függ, aki a csókot adja és aki a csókot látja. A csók aktusa mindig ugyanaz. Mégis minden csóknak megvan a maga sajátos jelentése. Kifejezheti egy férj soha nem szűnő rajongását vagy egy feleség mélységes megbánását. Jelképezheti egy anya növekvő aggodalmát vagy egy szerető lángoló szenvedélyét. De akármit is jelentsen, minden csók egy alapvető emberi szükségletet tükröz. A másik emberhez való kötődés igényét. Ez a vágy olyan elemi erejű, hogy mindig megdöbbenünk, mikor egyesek mégsem értik meg..


----------



## juliette06baba10 (2010 November 27)

Ha valakit szeretsz, olyannak látod, akár egy angyalt. A mosolya bearanyozza a napod. Ez az érzés semmihez se fogható. Youn In-Wan


----------



## hgergusz (2010 November 27)

gyerunk legyen meg a 20.


----------



## *Niki* (2010 November 27)

Gyerekdolgozatból: "Görög ábécé első betűi: alfa, béta, céda..."


----------



## juliette06baba10 (2010 November 27)

"Egy barát olyan, akár egy téli lámpás: minél régibb a barátság, annál erősebb a fény., "


----------



## juliette06baba10 (2010 November 27)

A világ azoknak a kezében van, akiknek van bátorságuk álmodni, és akik vállalják a kockázatot, hogy az álmaik szerint éljenek - mindenki a maga tehetsége szerint.


----------



## Titokzatoss (2010 November 27)

*miért?*

Egyetlen nyavalyás képet szeretnék most letölteni, nem két napja, hanem még 2009ben regisztráltam, most már megvan a 20 hozzászólás is, miért nem engedi???


----------



## juliette06baba10 (2010 November 27)

Ha egy óráig boldog akarsz lenni:aludj!
Ha egy hónapig:házasodj meg!
Ha egy évig:örökölj sokat!
Ha egy életen át:szeresd a munkád!


----------



## juliette06baba10 (2010 November 27)

Most mondd meg, ha belenézhetnél egy kristálygömbbe, látnád a halálod, és tudnád, hogy holnap, vagy a jövő héten történik, mit tehetnél? Leülnél rágni a körmödet, átkoznád a világot és gyűlölnéd az életet? Vagy úgy élnéd le utolsó néhány órádat, mintha a halál nem számítana? Úgy értem, jobb életet élnél addig? Vagy inkább sajnálnád magad, el lennél keseredve és megátkoznád a napot, mikor világra jöttél?
Nyilvánvaló, hogy senki sem tudja, mikor fog meghalni. Nem is tudhatja. Nem is akarná tudni. Egyetlen dolga marad: bátor, teljes életet élni, minden egyes nap. Dan schmidt


----------



## juliette06baba10 (2010 November 27)

Azt hiszem, én többet gondolok a szerelemre, mint az embernek általában kellene. Folyamatosan lenyűgöz a puszta ereje, amellyel megváltoztatja és meghatározza életünket." (Holiday)


----------



## *Niki* (2010 November 27)

Azért mert a 20 hozzászólást követően 48 óra múlva válsz aktív taggá


----------



## *Niki* (2010 November 27)

Én legalábbis így gondolom a leírásból!


----------



## *Niki* (2010 November 27)

De nem rossz dolog ez a megszorítás!


----------



## *Niki* (2010 November 27)

Nem tudom Ti hogy vagytok vele, de mindjárt nyakunkon a karácsony!


----------



## *Niki* (2010 November 27)

Én még nem is gondolkodtam ajándékokon, pedig ilyenkor már volt, hogy meg is vettem néhány dolgot.


----------



## *Niki* (2010 November 27)

Néhány karácsonyfadíszt már készítettem ugyan, de ezek eladásra mennek.


----------



## *Niki* (2010 November 27)

Támogatva ezzel a helyi sulit és ovit. Jó dolog segíteni! És csupán néhány gyöngyöt és időt fordítok rá!


----------



## *Niki* (2010 November 27)

Na de befejezem! További szép estét!


----------



## George Brown (2010 November 27)

A


----------



## George Brown (2010 November 27)

B


----------



## George Brown (2010 November 27)

C


----------



## George Brown (2010 November 27)

D


----------



## rumci2002 (2010 November 28)

1


----------



## rumci2002 (2010 November 28)

2


----------



## rumci2002 (2010 November 28)

3


----------



## rumci2002 (2010 November 28)

4


----------



## rumci2002 (2010 November 28)

5


----------



## rumci2002 (2010 November 28)

6


----------



## rumci2002 (2010 November 28)

7


----------



## rumci2002 (2010 November 28)

8


----------



## rumci2002 (2010 November 28)

9


----------



## rumci2002 (2010 November 28)

10


----------



## rumci2002 (2010 November 28)

11


----------



## rumci2002 (2010 November 28)

12


----------



## rumci2002 (2010 November 28)

13


----------



## rumci2002 (2010 November 28)

14


----------



## rumci2002 (2010 November 28)

15


----------



## rumci2002 (2010 November 28)

16


----------



## rumci2002 (2010 November 28)

17


----------



## rumci2002 (2010 November 28)

18


----------



## rumci2002 (2010 November 28)

19


----------



## rumci2002 (2010 November 28)

20


----------



## hackadam (2010 November 28)

róka


----------



## hackadam (2010 November 28)

aranyhal


----------



## hackadam (2010 November 28)

leopárd


----------



## hackadam (2010 November 28)

dinoszaurusz


----------



## hackadam (2010 November 28)

szöcske


----------



## hackadam (2010 November 28)

elefánt


----------



## hackadam (2010 November 28)

tigris


----------



## hackadam (2010 November 28)

sertés


----------



## hackadam (2010 November 28)

sikló


----------



## hackadam (2010 November 28)

oroszlán


----------



## hackadam (2010 November 28)

naphal


----------



## hackadam (2010 November 28)

lazac


----------



## hackadam (2010 November 28)

cinege


----------



## hackadam (2010 November 28)

egér


----------



## hackadam (2010 November 28)

rozmár


----------



## hackadam (2010 November 28)

rák


----------



## hackadam (2010 November 28)

kigyó


----------



## Maca01 (2010 November 28)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


 
Puszi


----------



## Maca01 (2010 November 28)

melitta írta:


> aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


 1


----------



## Maca01 (2010 November 28)

kiss


Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


----------



## Maca01 (2010 November 28)

Maca01 írta:


> 1


----------



## Maca01 (2010 November 28)

Maca01 írta:


> kiss


----------



## Maca01 (2010 November 28)

Maca01 írta:


> 1


----------



## Maca01 (2010 November 28)

:d


maca01 írta:


> 1


----------



## Maca01 (2010 November 28)

Maca01 írta:


> 1


----------



## Maca01 (2010 November 28)

Maca01 írta:


> 1


----------



## Maca01 (2010 November 28)

8


----------



## Maca01 (2010 November 28)

9


----------



## Maca01 (2010 November 28)

10


----------



## Maca01 (2010 November 28)

11


----------



## Maca01 (2010 November 28)

13


----------



## Maca01 (2010 November 28)

12


----------



## Maca01 (2010 November 28)

14


----------



## Maca01 (2010 November 28)

15


----------



## Maca01 (2010 November 28)

16


----------



## Maca01 (2010 November 28)

17


----------



## Maca01 (2010 November 28)

18


----------



## Maca01 (2010 November 28)

19


----------



## Maca01 (2010 November 28)

20


----------



## Melcsike8 (2010 November 28)

jelen


----------



## Melcsike8 (2010 November 28)

1


----------



## Melcsike8 (2010 November 28)

heloka


----------



## Melcsike8 (2010 November 28)

1 jelen


----------



## Melcsike8 (2010 November 28)

2 jelen


----------



## Melcsike8 (2010 November 28)

3 jelen


----------



## n.norbi (2010 November 28)

If you are not fired with enthusiasm, then you will be fired with enthusiasm. (Vince Lombardi)


----------



## n.norbi (2010 November 28)

If you are patient in one moment of anger, you will escape a hundred days of sorrow. (Chinese Proverb)


----------



## n.norbi (2010 November 28)

If you believe everything you read, don't read (chinese proverb)


----------



## n.norbi (2010 November 28)

If you can laugh with a person, you can work with a person.


----------



## n.norbi (2010 November 28)

If you can smile when things go wrong, you have someone in mind to blame.


----------



## n.norbi (2010 November 28)

If you can't be a good example, then you'll just have to serve as a horrible warning.


----------



## n.norbi (2010 November 28)

If you can't dance, don't blame the dance floor.


----------



## n.norbi (2010 November 28)

If you can't say something nice, become a reporter.


----------



## n.norbi (2010 November 28)

If you decide not to choose then you've already made the wrong choice!


----------



## n.norbi (2010 November 28)

If you don't have time to do it right, you must have time to do it over.


----------



## n.norbi (2010 November 28)

If you don't love, you can't live; if you don't live, you can't love. (Jason Benson)


----------



## n.norbi (2010 November 28)

If you do your best, don't mind the rest. (Irish Proverb)


----------



## n.norbi (2010 November 28)

If you follow in others footsteps you will never leave yours behind.


----------



## n.norbi (2010 November 28)

if you get to thinkin' you're a person of some influence, try orderin' somebody else's dog around.


----------



## n.norbi (2010 November 28)

If you have money in the bank, in your wallet, and spare change in a dish someplace...you are among the top 8% of the world's wealthy.


----------



## n.norbi (2010 November 28)

If you have never been hated by your child, you have never been a parent. (Bette Davis)


----------



## n.norbi (2010 November 28)

If you have much, give of your wealth; if you have little, give of your heart. (Arab proverb)


----------



## n.norbi (2010 November 28)

If you have time to worry, you have time to pray.


----------



## bnorbi91 (2010 November 28)

hello mindenkinek


----------



## n.norbi (2010 November 28)

If you look like your passport picture, you probably need the trip.


----------



## bnorbi91 (2010 November 28)

2


----------



## n.norbi (2010 November 28)

If you step in a puddle, don't blame the puddle.


----------



## bnorbi91 (2010 November 28)

3


----------



## bnorbi91 (2010 November 28)

4


----------



## bnorbi91 (2010 November 28)

5


----------



## bnorbi91 (2010 November 28)

6


----------



## bnorbi91 (2010 November 28)

7


----------



## bnorbi91 (2010 November 28)

8


----------



## bnorbi91 (2010 November 28)

9


----------



## bnorbi91 (2010 November 28)

10


----------



## bnorbi91 (2010 November 28)

11


----------



## bnorbi91 (2010 November 28)

12


----------



## bnorbi91 (2010 November 28)

13


----------



## bnorbi91 (2010 November 28)

14


----------



## bnorbi91 (2010 November 28)

15


----------



## bnorbi91 (2010 November 28)

16


----------



## bnorbi91 (2010 November 28)

17


----------



## bnorbi91 (2010 November 28)

18


----------



## bnorbi91 (2010 November 28)

19


----------



## bnorbi91 (2010 November 28)

20


----------



## solya12 (2010 November 28)

p


----------



## solya12 (2010 November 28)

j


----------



## solya12 (2010 November 28)

k


----------



## solya12 (2010 November 28)

i


----------



## solya12 (2010 November 28)

r


----------



## solya12 (2010 November 28)

d


----------



## solya12 (2010 November 28)

l


----------



## solya12 (2010 November 28)

b


----------



## solya12 (2010 November 28)

q


----------



## solya12 (2010 November 28)

e


----------



## solya12 (2010 November 28)

z


----------



## solya12 (2010 November 28)

y


----------



## solya12 (2010 November 28)

j


----------



## solya12 (2010 November 28)

dl


----------



## solya12 (2010 November 28)

hj


----------



## solya12 (2010 November 28)

lk


----------



## akoska1 (2010 November 28)

sziasztok


----------



## dolly8 (2010 November 28)

Kedves fórumozók!

A barátnőmnek ajánlottam az oldalt. /én imádom!!!!/ Beregisztrált, és egyszerűen lehetetlen a húsz hozzászólást megtenni, mert mindig egy ablakhoz jutunk, ami elmondja, hogy nincs meg a 20 hozzászólás, és ebben vagy ebben a topikban megejthető. Ám amikor oda eljutunk, egyszerűen nincs semmilyen lehetőség a hozzászóláshoz. a gyors válasz ablak nem látszik, és a szólj hozzá meg visszavisz az eredeti ablakhoz. 
Mit bénázok el???? 
Elnézést kérek, ha nem itt kéne feltenni a kérdést, de tanácstalan vagyok, hogy hol máshol?!?!

Kérlek benneteket segítsetek!

Köszönettel: Dolly


----------



## athea (2010 November 28)

megvan a 20 de még most sem tudok letölteni


----------



## TGeri88 (2010 November 28)

na


----------



## TGeri88 (2010 November 28)

hé


----------



## TGeri88 (2010 November 28)

mi van?


----------



## TGeri88 (2010 November 28)

hehehehehehe


----------



## TGeri88 (2010 November 28)

hahahahaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## TGeri88 (2010 November 28)

hihihihi


----------



## TGeri88 (2010 November 28)

bruhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## TGeri88 (2010 November 28)

nyáúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúú


----------



## TGeri88 (2010 November 28)

sálálálálálálálá


----------



## TGeri88 (2010 November 28)

bruhahaha


----------



## TGeri88 (2010 November 28)

cfgtjnhgjchjhgjmhvbnm


----------



## TGeri88 (2010 November 28)

csókolom


----------



## TGeri88 (2010 November 28)

njhjhk,jhk,jh,


----------



## serika81 (2010 November 28)

Üdv Mindenkinek! Én készségfejlesztő dolgokat keresek 6 éves fiam részére. Nemrég volt az oviban neki felmérés (diszlexia és deflexia); hát mi tagadás: 30-ból 12 volt jó neki.  Meg is ijedtem. De utána a nevelési tanácsadó egyik kollégája felmérte 102-es lett az IQ-ja.  Ez sokkal biztatóbb volt már. Nos ezek miatt keresek olyan feladatokat, hogy mégiscsak fejlesszem. Vannak bolti könyveink, de azokat mind megoldotta; kivéve az írni tanulok és számolni. Azokat nem engedem még. Ne unatkozzon az iskolába, csak azért. Köszönöm a segítségeket! Üdv: Erika


----------



## TGeri88 (2010 November 28)

lázadunk


----------



## TGeri88 (2010 November 28)

héhé, vigyázz!


----------



## TGeri88 (2010 November 28)

cseszd le


----------



## TGeri88 (2010 November 28)

mi ez?


----------



## TGeri88 (2010 November 28)

hogy nem?


----------



## TGeri88 (2010 November 28)

fdhghfhgfhgfh


----------



## TGeri88 (2010 November 28)

megyünk ám


----------



## dionysus (2010 November 28)

jelen


----------



## TGeri88 (2010 November 28)

huhuhu


----------



## danekadoki (2010 November 28)

hello


----------



## dionysus (2010 November 28)

jelenség


----------



## dionysus (2010 November 28)

jelentőség


----------



## dionysus (2010 November 28)

jelentéktelen


----------



## dionysus (2010 November 28)

jelenet


----------



## tusika78 (2010 November 28)

*Szia !*

hali! én új tag vagyok, még csk próbálgatom, hogyan működik ez az egész...


----------



## tusika78 (2010 November 28)

furi


----------



## tusika78 (2010 November 28)

ez így műkösik?


----------



## tusika78 (2010 November 28)

hali


----------



## tusika78 (2010 November 28)

nekem még sok kell


----------



## tusika78 (2010 November 28)

ennek mi értelme van?


----------



## tusika78 (2010 November 28)

remélem


----------



## tusika78 (2010 November 28)

vanolyan fórum is, ahol nem csak a 20 üzi miatt pütyögnek


----------



## tusika78 (2010 November 28)

nézelődöm


----------



## tusika78 (2010 November 28)

ez sem olyan hely ahol


----------



## tusika78 (2010 November 28)

jó kis beszélgetést


----------



## tusika78 (2010 November 28)

találtam volna!


----------



## tusika78 (2010 November 28)

no mindegy


----------



## tusika78 (2010 November 28)

csak meglesz a


----------



## tusika78 (2010 November 28)

20 hozzászólás


----------



## tusika78 (2010 November 28)

helló vendég


----------



## tusika78 (2010 November 28)

te is be szeretnél jelentkezni?


----------



## hirdmail (2010 November 28)

Köszönet


----------



## hirdmail (2010 November 28)

ezt minden nap ki kell / lehez töltweni?


----------



## tusika78 (2010 November 28)

hali


----------



## hirdmail (2010 November 28)

*rövid üzenet*

mennyi karakter kell, hogy ne legyen rövid


----------



## tusika78 (2010 November 28)

elvileg csak egyszer kell meglegyen a 20 hozzászólásod


----------



## tusika78 (2010 November 28)

nemtom


----------



## hirdmail (2010 November 28)

miért kell ide


----------



## hirdmail (2010 November 28)

20 hozzászólás


----------



## tusika78 (2010 November 28)

paszz, de még két napot várnunk is kell, hogy láthassuk a lényeget....


----------



## hirdmail (2010 November 28)

ha ilyen


----------



## hirdmail (2010 November 28)

semmiségeket is lehet küldeni?


----------



## tusika78 (2010 November 28)

hálistennek nekem már megvan a 20...,de ez szivatás sztem


----------



## hirdmail (2010 November 28)

azért haladok, meglesz


----------



## hirdmail (2010 November 28)

szerintem is


----------



## tusika78 (2010 November 28)

te miket szeretnél itt megnézni?


----------



## hirdmail (2010 November 28)

de kell az a film!


----------



## hirdmail (2010 November 28)

nagyon jó cuccokat lehet letölteni


----------



## tusika78 (2010 November 28)

gondoltam segítek, egyedül , magadnak írkálni uncsi


----------



## hirdmail (2010 November 28)

na most mi van?


----------



## hirdmail (2010 November 28)

köszi, nagyon rendes vagy


----------



## Laucica (2010 November 28)

Húsz szia egy nap?


----------



## tusika78 (2010 November 28)

akkor két nap mulva böngészhetünk szabadon


----------



## hirdmail (2010 November 28)

nagyon belassult a szerver


----------



## hirdmail (2010 November 28)

én már régebben regeltem


----------



## hirdmail (2010 November 28)

na majd meglátjuk, még 5 kell


----------



## hirdmail (2010 November 28)

már csak 4


----------



## hirdmail (2010 November 28)

kitartó vagyok


----------



## hirdmail (2010 November 28)

kellene már valami értelmeset is írnom, így a cél előtt:

A világ legegészségesebb dolga a
születésnap. Minél több van belőle
egy embernek, annál tovább él.


----------



## karpatih (2010 November 28)

*20 hozzászólás*

Köszönet, igyekszem mielőbb végezni a feladattal. Egyébként az életben is ilyen vagyok. Cselekvő ember.


----------



## hirdmail (2010 November 28)

a másik legegészségesebb a hozzászólás, ha megvan a 20, teljes értékű tag vagy


----------



## hirdmail (2010 November 28)

na léptem, sziasztok


----------



## Laucica (2010 November 28)

Azért is jó a születésnap, mert akkor ajándékot is kap az ember


----------



## Laucica (2010 November 28)

Régen bezzeg nem kellett regisztrált tagnak lenni meg 20 hozzászólással vacakolni


----------



## karpatih (2010 November 28)

Ez egyiptomi írnok szobor után kutattam és közben rátaláltam valami nagyon érdekes írásra.


----------



## karpatih (2010 November 28)

*írnok szobra*

Egy egyiptomi írnok szobor után kutattam és közben ráakadtam egy nagyon érdekes írásra.


----------



## karpatih (2010 November 28)

*smaragdtábla*

Ez az írás egy olyan embertől származik, aki smaragdtáblákra írta a döbbenetes igazságokat.


----------



## Laucica (2010 November 28)

amikor guglizol, akkor elsőre mindig írd mellé a scribd szót, akkor kiadja, hogy azon a honlapon fent van-e! Ott is rengeteg könyv van és könnyebb a letöltés


----------



## Laucica (2010 November 28)

Habár csak egyszer kell itt összeszedni a 20 hozzászólást de hogy mire jó ez, még nem értem.


----------



## karpatih (2010 November 28)

*döbbenetes*

Ezek az írások (döbbenetes, de) 36 000 évvel ezelőtt keletkeztek és egy akkoriban élt pap-királytól származnak.


----------



## karpatih (2010 November 28)

*tudás*

Ennek a pap-királynak hatalmas tudása volt. Felülmúlhatatlan a maga nemében.


----------



## karpatih (2010 November 28)

*Gizeh*

Ő építette a gizeh-i Nagy Piramist és nem Keopsz Fáraó, mint ahogy azt az iskolában tanítják.


----------



## Laucica (2010 November 28)

36000 évvel ezelőtti írások, most pedig a neten bolyonganak


----------



## karpatih (2010 November 28)

*Egyiptom*

16 000 éven keresztül vezette Egyiptom népét, akik ez idő alatt a civilizáció soha nem látott magas fokát érték el.


----------



## Laucica (2010 November 28)

Most elgondolkodtam, hogy tényleg megéri-e itt vacakolni, mert kicsit bosszantó, hogy már a könyv leírása is tele van fogalmi tévedésekkel, minek is akarom elolvasni?


----------



## karpatih (2010 November 28)

*feljegyzések*

Ez a pap-király halhatatlan volt és csak akkor távozott a világból, amikor ez szándékában állt. Ekkor hagyta hátra feljegyzéseit.


----------



## karpatih (2010 November 28)

*őrzők*

A feljegyzései őrzésére őröket jelölt ki a legmagasabb rangú (tudású) emberei közül.


----------



## karpatih (2010 November 28)

*leszármazottak*

Ezeknek az őröknek a leszármazottai lettek a piramis főpapjai.


----------



## karpatih (2010 November 28)

*Thoth*

Őt hívták Thothnak, a nagy "feljegyzőnek" (írnoknak), akit hatalmas tudása miatt Istenként tiszteltek.


----------



## karpatih (2010 November 28)

*tíz tábla*

Az általa írt táblák száma tíz.


----------



## bodnor (2010 November 28)

*Köszi a Mod-oknak*

hello Mod-ok!

köszönettel a segítségetekért!kiss


----------



## Laucica (2010 November 28)

Nem is fogom elolvasni, de most már juszt is meglesz.


----------



## ludi76 (2010 November 28)

1 jelen


----------



## karpatih (2010 November 28)

*nyolc tábla*

A táblák közül nyolc olvasható a világ számára.


----------



## Laucica (2010 November 28)

Na, most elgondolkodtam! Azt, hogy jusztis azt egybe írják vagy külön? A helyesírási szótárban nincs benne


----------



## karpatih (2010 November 28)

*tilos*

Az utolsó két tábla olyan mélyreható dolgokat tartalmaz, hogy jelenleg tilos a azokat az egész világ tudomására hozni.


----------



## ludi76 (2010 November 28)

Tudja -e valaki hogy a 2o hozzászólás után mi a teendő


----------



## karpatih (2010 November 28)

*tilos*

Az utolsó két tábla olyan mélyreható dolgokat tartalmaz, hogy jelenleg tilos azokat az egész világ tudomására hozni.


----------



## karpatih (2010 November 28)

*felbecsülhetetlen*

Az engedélyezett nyolc tábla tartalma olyan titkokat rejtenek, melyek felbecsülhetetlen értékűek a figyelmes olvasó számára.


----------



## Laucica (2010 November 28)

Tök érdekes olvasni, ki mit ír kínjában!) Jobban leköt, mint írni))


----------



## karpatih (2010 November 28)

*százszor elolvasni*

El kell olvasni ezeket az írásokat. Nem egyszer, hanem százszor.


----------



## Laucica (2010 November 28)

ludi76: Miért, 22 hozzászólás után sem megy? Két nap már megvan, hogy regisztráltál?


----------



## karpatih (2010 November 28)

*kulcs*

A bölcsesség kulcsa: "Aki beszél, nem ismeri: aki ismeri, nem beszél."


----------



## karpatih (2010 November 28)

*olvasásra*

Az Atlantiszi Thoth smaragdtáblái


----------



## Laucica (2010 November 28)

Kezd sötétedni. Hm-hm.


----------



## Laucica (2010 November 28)

És én még mindig itt ülök. Utálom a vasárnapot.


----------



## Laucica (2010 November 28)

Jééé, valaki megköszönte egy üzenetemet köszönöm


----------



## Laucica (2010 November 28)

Milyen lassú ez az oldal


----------



## Laucica (2010 November 28)

A macska kikéredzkedett, aztán megállt az ajtóban, elgondolkodott, majd visszafordult. Hideg van.


----------



## Laucica (2010 November 28)

Végiglapoztam most pár régi Elle-t és találtam egy nagyon szép Chanel-illatmintát Olyan kis szép, rózsaszínű borítékban, virágalakú jószagú papírka Mekkora hülyeségek képesek örömet okozni


----------



## Laucica (2010 November 28)

Semmi ihletem sincs már három napja


----------



## Laucica (2010 November 28)

Utálom ezt a széket, mindig fáj a hátam tőle és letört az egyik rúdja


----------



## Laucica (2010 November 28)

Vajon ha Coelhot olvasnék, megváltozna az életem??? Hmm...


----------



## Laucica (2010 November 28)

Ez nem igazság! már április óta tag vagyok, megvan a 20, most miért nem????


----------



## bibi2 (2010 November 28)

szió mindeni ^^


----------



## oldris (2010 November 28)

én is jelen... sziasztok


----------



## oldris (2010 November 28)

én is jelen... sziasztok


----------



## feldianita (2010 November 28)

jelen vagyok, és üdv Vajdaságból


----------



## feldianita (2010 November 28)

sziasztok, és még mindig itt vagyok


----------



## feldianita (2010 November 28)

most már lehet, hogy elmegyek csicsizni


----------



## marcsi0505 (2010 November 28)

*Üdv.*



Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


Sziasztok! puszi mindenkinek!kiss


----------



## feldianita (2010 November 28)

áááá , de mégsem megyek, még mindig jelen vagyok


----------



## feldianita (2010 November 28)

és még sokáig jelen is leszek


----------



## feldianita (2010 November 28)

későn fekvő, korán kelő vagyok, tehát még jelen vagyok


----------



## feldianita (2010 November 28)

jajj , így egyedül nagyon uncsi


----------



## feldianita (2010 November 28)

jöjjön már valaki!!!! hogy ne unatkozzak


----------



## tomi265 (2010 November 28)

a


----------



## tomi265 (2010 November 28)

egyedül


----------



## tomi265 (2010 November 28)

jiha


----------



## tomi265 (2010 November 28)

b


----------



## tomi265 (2010 November 28)

c


----------



## tomi265 (2010 November 28)

lufi


----------



## tomi265 (2010 November 28)

negro


----------



## tomi265 (2010 November 28)

hélium


----------



## tomi265 (2010 November 28)

he


----------



## tomi265 (2010 November 28)

mé


----------



## tomi265 (2010 November 28)

10


----------



## tomi265 (2010 November 28)

11


----------



## tomi265 (2010 November 28)

12


----------



## tomi265 (2010 November 28)

13


----------



## tomi265 (2010 November 28)

14


----------



## tomi265 (2010 November 28)

15


----------



## tomi265 (2010 November 28)

16


----------



## tomi265 (2010 November 28)

17


----------



## tomi265 (2010 November 28)

18


----------



## tomi265 (2010 November 28)

19


----------



## tomi265 (2010 November 28)

20


----------



## tomi265 (2010 November 28)

1


----------



## tomi265 (2010 November 28)

2


----------



## tomi265 (2010 November 28)

3


----------



## tomi265 (2010 November 28)

4


----------



## tomi265 (2010 November 28)

5


----------



## tomi265 (2010 November 28)

6


----------



## tomi265 (2010 November 28)

7


----------



## tomi265 (2010 November 28)

8


----------



## tomi265 (2010 November 28)

9


----------



## tomi265 (2010 November 28)

11


----------



## tomi265 (2010 November 28)

12


----------



## tomi265 (2010 November 28)

13


----------



## tomi265 (2010 November 28)

10


----------



## jazzkifli (2010 November 28)

1


----------



## tomi265 (2010 November 28)

14


----------



## jazzkifli (2010 November 28)

2


----------



## tomi265 (2010 November 28)

15


----------



## jazzkifli (2010 November 28)

3


----------



## tomi265 (2010 November 28)

16


----------



## jazzkifli (2010 November 28)

4


----------



## jazzkifli (2010 November 28)

5


----------



## tomi265 (2010 November 28)

17


----------



## jazzkifli (2010 November 28)

6


----------



## jazzkifli (2010 November 28)

7


----------



## tomi265 (2010 November 28)

18


----------



## jazzkifli (2010 November 28)

8


----------



## jazzkifli (2010 November 28)

9


----------



## jazzkifli (2010 November 28)

10


----------



## jazzkifli (2010 November 28)

11


----------



## jazzkifli (2010 November 28)

12


----------



## jazzkifli (2010 November 28)

13


----------



## jazzkifli (2010 November 28)

14


----------



## jazzkifli (2010 November 28)

15


----------



## jazzkifli (2010 November 28)

16


----------



## tomi265 (2010 November 28)

28


----------



## tomi265 (2010 November 28)

29


----------



## jazzkifli (2010 November 28)

17


----------



## tomi265 (2010 November 28)

30


----------



## jazzkifli (2010 November 28)

tomi265 írta:


> 29



18

Elég a 20 hozzászólás nem?


----------



## jazzkifli (2010 November 28)

19


----------



## jazzkifli (2010 November 28)

20


----------



## emmama38 (2010 November 28)

66


----------



## emmama38 (2010 November 28)

mesüge


----------



## emmama38 (2010 November 28)

bódog


----------



## emmama38 (2010 November 28)

piros


----------



## soloisdead (2010 November 28)

Üdvözlök mindenkit!

Következzen 20 hozzászólás


----------



## emmama38 (2010 November 28)

vödör


----------



## soloisdead (2010 November 28)

Weöress Sándor Psyché

EMLÉK.
Tállyán, 25. Octobris Anno 1809.


----------



## soloisdead (2010 November 28)

Tsak keze vólt akkorka,


----------



## soloisdead (2010 November 28)

Mint ruhádon fodorka,


----------



## soloisdead (2010 November 28)

Tsak lába vólt akkorka,


----------



## emmama38 (2010 November 28)

szegény edény


----------



## soloisdead (2010 November 28)

Mint korai ugorka,


----------



## soloisdead (2010 November 28)

Tsak szeme vólt akkorka,


----------



## littledotcat (2010 November 28)

1


----------



## littledotcat (2010 November 28)

2


----------



## littledotcat (2010 November 28)

3


----------



## littledotcat (2010 November 28)

4


----------



## littledotcat (2010 November 28)

5


----------



## littledotcat (2010 November 28)

6


----------



## littledotcat (2010 November 28)

7


----------



## littledotcat (2010 November 28)

8


----------



## littledotcat (2010 November 28)

9


----------



## littledotcat (2010 November 28)

10


----------



## littledotcat (2010 November 28)

11


----------



## littledotcat (2010 November 28)

12


----------



## littledotcat (2010 November 28)

13


----------



## littledotcat (2010 November 28)

14


----------



## littledotcat (2010 November 28)

15


----------



## littledotcat (2010 November 28)

16


----------



## littledotcat (2010 November 28)

17


----------



## littledotcat (2010 November 28)

18


----------



## littledotcat (2010 November 28)

19


----------



## littledotcat (2010 November 28)

20


----------



## soloisdead (2010 November 28)

Mint gyullatlan sziporka,


----------



## littledotcat (2010 November 28)

és egyet ingyen


----------



## soloisdead (2010 November 28)

Tsak szája vólt pitzurka,


----------



## soloisdead (2010 November 28)

Tsak haja vólt kunkorka -


----------



## soloisdead (2010 November 28)

Tsak törzse meg feje vólt,


----------



## soloisdead (2010 November 28)

Deő maga sohse vólt,


----------



## soloisdead (2010 November 28)

Álmodád, semmi se vólt.


----------



## soloisdead (2010 November 28)

Sáros-pataki polgár leány.


----------



## soloisdead (2010 November 28)

Bodrog parttyát tsiga járja,
Ágaskodik a szorvája,


----------



## soloisdead (2010 November 28)

S hogy ha fogom kis markomba,
A szorváját vissza vonnya,
Szégyenemre.


----------



## soloisdead (2010 November 28)

Ám ha Patak fő útszáján
Lejtek faromat riszálván,


----------



## soloisdead (2010 November 28)

Minden legény szeme tátva,
Ágaskodik a szorvája,
Örömemre.


----------



## soloisdead (2010 November 28)

A hány deák, vagy úr féle,
Meg-fütykölne, tova-lépne,


----------



## soloisdead (2010 November 28)

Velem tengölt ne akasszon,
Nem kell nékem bába asszon,
Szégyenemre.


----------



## soloisdead (2010 November 28)

Mennyi kényes dölfös kokas,
Többet ér eggy varga inas,


----------



## soloisdead (2010 November 28)

Tsirizes kis gatyájába
Híven vár rám a szorvája,
Örömemre


----------



## KisVuk9 (2010 November 28)

Köszönjük.


----------



## KisVuk9 (2010 November 28)

Karinthy: Futurum Exactum

1. Plutó e torzót márványból szoborta
Ó torzók torza, bőrző Dunakorzó
Ó korzók korza, őrző dunnaorzó
Mint ferde torta és megint retorta.


----------



## KisVuk9 (2010 November 28)

2. De Afrikában fú az antipasszát
És négerek masszálnak pántlimasszát
És ott az ég oly régi, égi méla.


----------



## KisVuk9 (2010 November 28)

3. S tán pápuákok pengetnek poros fát
S nem lesz Nyugat már, sem Fenyő, sem Osvát
S még él Balázs, még él a méla Béla.


----------



## KisVuk9 (2010 November 28)

*Montágh-mondóka:*

*VERS* 
*Mi a mulya maja búja?
Barom-é a marabúja?
Kéj-e éje? Nője hű-e?
Málya mély-e? Mellye mű-e?
Bája hő-e? Hája bő-e?
Sólyapályatáj-e fője?
*


----------



## KisVuk9 (2010 November 28)

"Zabra zebra
zsebre zabra,
habra rebbents,
hebrents babra
ugra-bugra, zsupsz a sutra,
pulyka húzta, pudva, dudva,​lukba rúgva fúlt a kútba."


----------



## KisVuk9 (2010 November 28)

"Körbe
pörg e
görbe
körte
hat gödörbe
vak tükörbe,
fürge ürge sürg e zűrbe,​őt gyötörd te rőt ökörke!"


----------



## KisVuk9 (2010 November 28)

Nyelvtörők
– Jobb egy lúdnyak egy tyúknyaknál.
– Te tetted e tettetett tettet? Tettetett tettek tettese te! 
– Óh, te köpönyeges ember, ha én téged​megköpönyegesítettelenítetthetnélek!


----------



## KisVuk9 (2010 November 28)

"
Hátamon a zsákom,
Zsákomban a mákom,
Mákomban a rákom,
Kirágta a zsákom,
Kihullott a mákom
Elveszett a rákom,
Aki szánja károm,​Szedje fel a mákom."


----------



## KisVuk9 (2010 November 28)

Nyelvtörő
"Csalitban csicsergés, csattogás, 
Csörgedező csermely-csobogás, 
Csonka cserfán csúf csóka cserreg, 
Cserkészfiúk csapata cseveg, 
Csokrot csinálunk csillagvirágból, 
Csípéseket csalunk csalárd csalánból, 
Csiga csöndben csúszik csicsóka csúcsára, 
Csipkés cserlevélen cserebogár csápja."


----------



## lluxxi (2010 November 28)

Sziasztok !


----------



## lluxxi (2010 November 28)

2


----------



## KisVuk9 (2010 November 28)

Öt ördög görget görgőn, görbe úton görgő, öt gömbbé gömbölyödött görögdinnyét.


----------



## lluxxi (2010 November 28)

3


----------



## cowr (2010 November 28)

Hali


----------



## cowr (2010 November 28)

Hm...


----------



## cowr (2010 November 28)

Hajjajaj


----------



## lluxxi (2010 November 28)

Jok ezek a nyelvtörők !


----------



## cowr (2010 November 28)

Sallalalalalala


----------



## cowr (2010 November 28)

xy


----------



## cowr (2010 November 28)

1+2=3


----------



## cowr (2010 November 28)

még


----------



## cowr (2010 November 28)

k


----------



## lluxxi (2010 November 28)

Már megint esik


----------



## cowr (2010 November 28)

e


----------



## cowr (2010 November 28)

l


----------



## lluxxi (2010 November 28)

Alfa


----------



## cowr (2010 November 28)

mbvnbv


----------



## cowr (2010 November 28)

omega


----------



## lluxxi (2010 November 28)

béta


----------



## cowr (2010 November 28)

561561


----------



## cowr (2010 November 28)

qwertzuiop


----------



## lluxxi (2010 November 28)

gamma


----------



## cowr (2010 November 28)

asdfghjkl


----------



## lluxxi (2010 November 28)

delta


----------



## cowr (2010 November 28)

íyxcvbnm,.


----------



## lluxxi (2010 November 28)

epszilon


----------



## cowr (2010 November 28)

ide


----------



## cowr (2010 November 28)

már csak 2


----------



## lluxxi (2010 November 28)

éta


----------



## cowr (2010 November 28)

és az utsó


----------



## lluxxi (2010 November 28)

ja nem elöbb dzéta ha minden igaz


----------



## lluxxi (2010 November 28)

kappa


----------



## lluxxi (2010 November 28)

lambda


----------



## lluxxi (2010 November 28)

egész jól haladok


----------



## lluxxi (2010 November 28)

ez már a 16.


----------



## lluxxi (2010 November 28)

17


----------



## lluxxi (2010 November 28)

18


----------



## lluxxi (2010 November 28)

19


----------



## lluxxi (2010 November 28)

20 köszönöm


----------



## Alba Regia (2010 November 28)

itt vagyok ismét.


----------



## frich (2010 November 28)

hahó


----------



## frich (2010 November 28)

na 2


----------



## frich (2010 November 29)

hát senki


----------



## frich (2010 November 29)

se válaszol má


----------



## frich (2010 November 29)

ez má 5


----------



## frich (2010 November 29)

most má 6


----------



## frich (2010 November 29)

csak összejön má


----------



## frich (2010 November 29)

frich írta:


> hahó


halihó


----------



## frich (2010 November 29)

az akkor 7


----------



## frich (2010 November 29)

nem rosszul számoltam


----------



## frich (2010 November 29)

ez a 11


----------



## frich (2010 November 29)

vagy 12


----------



## frich (2010 November 29)

vagy 13


----------



## frich (2010 November 29)

14


----------



## frich (2010 November 29)

15


----------



## frich (2010 November 29)

halihó16


----------



## frich (2010 November 29)

17


----------



## frich (2010 November 29)

18


----------



## frich (2010 November 29)

19


----------



## frich (2010 November 29)

na akkor ez megvóna 20


----------



## Doora (2010 November 29)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Doora (2010 November 29)

Nagyon jó az oldal


----------



## Doora (2010 November 29)

3


----------



## Doora (2010 November 29)

4


----------



## Doora (2010 November 29)

5


----------



## Doora (2010 November 29)

6


----------



## Doora (2010 November 29)

Ja, és köszi annak, aki kitalálta ezt a hozzászólásösszeszedő forúmot : )


----------



## Doora (2010 November 29)

fórum


----------



## Doora (2010 November 29)

9


----------



## Doora (2010 November 29)

10


----------



## Doora (2010 November 29)

11


----------



## Doora (2010 November 29)

*12*


----------



## Doora (2010 November 29)

*13*


----------



## Doora (2010 November 29)

*14*


----------



## Doora (2010 November 29)

*15*


----------



## Doora (2010 November 29)

**** 16 ****


----------



## Doora (2010 November 29)

*--- 17 ---*


----------



## Doora (2010 November 29)

*+++ 18 +++*


----------



## Doora (2010 November 29)

*___ 19 ___*


----------



## Doora (2010 November 29)

**20**

*!Sziasztok!*


----------



## Doora (2010 November 29)

.


----------



## verdos (2010 November 29)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg




Akkor élnék a lehetőséggrel.


----------



## verdos (2010 November 29)

viozny


----------



## verdos (2010 November 29)

3


----------



## verdos (2010 November 29)

45


----------



## verdos (2010 November 29)

jhgfd


----------



## verdos (2010 November 29)

hgfds


----------



## verdos (2010 November 29)

7


----------



## verdos (2010 November 29)

56777788888888888888888


----------



## verdos (2010 November 29)

999999


----------



## verdos (2010 November 29)

éálkjhgfd


----------



## verdos (2010 November 29)

11


----------



## verdos (2010 November 29)

12


----------



## verdos (2010 November 29)

13


----------



## verdos (2010 November 29)

14


----------



## verdos (2010 November 29)

15


----------



## verdos (2010 November 29)

17


----------



## verdos (2010 November 29)

18


----------



## verdos (2010 November 29)

19


----------



## verdos (2010 November 29)

::::::::::::???????????????????JJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJNHZUJvfhztduzgf7uzguhgf


----------



## verdos (2010 November 29)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg



lkjhgfd


----------



## verdos (2010 November 29)

nem értem....


----------



## ancika-levike (2010 November 29)

szivesen elmennek en is.


----------



## nuke (2010 November 29)

*helló*

jó az oldal!


----------



## nuke (2010 November 29)

itt az tél, jön a télapó


----------



## nuke (2010 November 29)

jó cuccokat lehet innen leszedni


----------



## nuke (2010 November 29)

már csak pár kell


----------



## kedvenc11 (2010 November 29)

szép


----------



## nuke (2010 November 29)

mostmár tényleg nem kell sok, csak tizenvalahány


----------



## kedvenc11 (2010 November 29)

nagyon szép


----------



## nuke (2010 November 29)

még 13 kell, és megvana 20


----------



## kedvenc11 (2010 November 29)

megprobálok


----------



## nuke (2010 November 29)

újra itt van, újra itt van, újra itt van a nagy csapat


----------



## nuke (2010 November 29)

egy, megérett a meggy


----------



## kedvenc11 (2010 November 29)

okés


----------



## nuke (2010 November 29)

kettő, csipkebokor vessző


----------



## nuke (2010 November 29)

három, te vagy az én párom


----------



## nuke (2010 November 29)

négy, megdöglött a légy, vagy te biz oda nem mégy nem emléxem már rá pontosan


----------



## kedvenc11 (2010 November 29)

szeretnék már valamit le is tőlteni nem csak baromságokat irn de ez csak még 12 h szólás


----------



## nuke (2010 November 29)

öt, hasad a tök ( ez sem tuti, de már nem emléxem rája)


----------



## nuke (2010 November 29)

hat, jah, ide jön hogy hasad a pad! akkor viszont mi volt az öt?


----------



## nuke (2010 November 29)

hét, bakker, valaki segítsen héj!


----------



## nuke (2010 November 29)

nyolc, leszakad a polc!


----------



## nuke (2010 November 29)

kilenc, kisferenc ( ez legalább tuti)


----------



## kedvenc11 (2010 November 29)

segits hogy ne keljen ennyit irnom még 5


----------



## nuke (2010 November 29)

tíz, tisztavíz


----------



## nuke (2010 November 29)

ha nem tiszta, vidd vissza, ott a szamár megissza


----------



## nuke (2010 November 29)

csá


----------



## kedvenc11 (2010 November 29)

a hűség hát nem is tudom


----------



## nuke (2010 November 29)

20 remélem


----------



## kedvenc11 (2010 November 29)

már értem


----------



## kedvenc11 (2010 November 29)

ezt nem is tudtam


----------



## kedvenc11 (2010 November 29)

én ismerek párat nem vagyok rájuk büszke


----------



## myssnia (2010 November 29)

Üdv!


----------



## myssnia (2010 November 29)

Üdv 2!


----------



## myssnia (2010 November 29)

Üdv 3!


----------



## myssnia (2010 November 29)

Üdv 4!


----------



## nuke (2010 November 29)

még mindig csak tag vagyok?


----------



## myssnia (2010 November 29)

Üdv 5!


----------



## myssnia (2010 November 29)

Üdv 6!


----------



## myssnia (2010 November 29)

Üdv 7!


----------



## myssnia (2010 November 29)

Üdv 8!


----------



## myssnia (2010 November 29)

Üdv 9!


----------



## myssnia (2010 November 29)

Üdv 10!


----------



## myssnia (2010 November 29)

Üdv 11!


----------



## myssnia (2010 November 29)

Üdv 12!


----------



## myssnia (2010 November 29)

Üdv 13!


----------



## myssnia (2010 November 29)

Üdv 14!


----------



## myssnia (2010 November 29)

Üdv 15!


----------



## myssnia (2010 November 29)

Üdv 16!


----------



## myssnia (2010 November 29)

Üdv 17!


----------



## myssnia (2010 November 29)

Üdv 18!


----------



## myssnia (2010 November 29)

Üdv 19!


----------



## myssnia (2010 November 29)

Üdv 20!


----------



## vakeger86 (2010 November 29)

Udv 21


----------



## vakeger86 (2010 November 29)

klne2 írta:


> Üdvözlet Szegedről!


 n


----------



## vakeger86 (2010 November 29)

*Ahogy** a nők zuhanyoznak*​ 


1. Levetkőzik, és berakja a ruhadarabokat két különböző szennyestárolóba - egy a fehér színűeknek, egy a színeseknek.


----------



## vakeger86 (2010 November 29)

Magára ölti a fürdőköntöst, és bemegy a fürdőszobába. Útközben találkozik a pasijával, gyorsan szorosabbra húzza a fürdőköntös övét.


----------



## vakeger86 (2010 November 29)

A tükör elé áll, és alaposan szemügyre veszi magát. Elereszti a hasizmokat úgy, hogy a hasa kissé lesüllyedjen, majd elgondolkozik azon, hogy már megint milyen kövér lett az utóbbi időben


----------



## vakeger86 (2010 November 29)

Beáll a zuhanyzó alá. Előveszi egyesével a mosdókesztyűket (az arcra, a karra, a lábra, és külön a hátra valót) a hozzátartozó hátmosókefével, valamint a bőrreszelőt a talp és a sarok bőrkeményedéseinek eltávolítására.


----------



## vakeger86 (2010 November 29)

Megmossa a hajat egy speciális samponnal, amely avokádót, mézet és 83 különböző vitamint tartalmaz.


----------



## vakeger86 (2010 November 29)

Még egyszer megmossa a haját ugyanazzal a samponnal.


----------



## vakeger86 (2010 November 29)

Bebalzsamozza a haját egy citromillatú, különösen kíméletes méztartalmú balzsammal, majd hatni hagyja 15 percig.


----------



## vakeger86 (2010 November 29)

10 percig mossa az arcát egy méregdrága bőrradírozó szappannal, amely aloe verát, ginko bilobát és teafaolaj-kivonatot tartalmaz, mígnem az arca színe kezd a homáréra hasonlítani.


----------



## vakeger86 (2010 November 29)

Megmossa a testét egy szintén méregdrága szappannal, amely kammillavirág-kivonatot, szőlőmagolajat és szederinda-levelet tartalmaz.


----------



## vakeger86 (2010 November 29)

Kiöblíti a hajából a balzsamot, ami 10 percig tart, mert biztos akar lenni abban, hogy minden balzsamot kiöblített, különben a frizurája nehéz és lapos lesz.


----------



## vakeger86 (2010 November 29)

Leborotválja a hónaalját és a lábszárat, közben elhatározza, hogy a bikini vonalon inkább epilátort használ.


----------



## vakeger86 (2010 November 29)

Sikít, amikor a pasija viccből elzárja a melegvizet.


----------



## becozsolt (2010 November 29)

Sziasztok!


----------



## vakeger86 (2010 November 29)

Sikítás után 10 perccel elzárja a vizet, és lerázza magáról a vizcseppeket a zuhanyzóba.


----------



## vakeger86 (2010 November 29)

Kilép a kabinból egy Afrika-méretű törölközővel, és alaposan szárazra törli az egész testét, körkörös mozdulatokkal végigmasszírozva azt.


----------



## danekadoki (2010 November 29)

mindenkinek


----------



## becozsolt (2010 November 29)

Nálatok milyen idő van?


----------



## danekadoki (2010 November 29)

üdv


----------



## vakeger86 (2010 November 29)

Két különleges speciális hatóanyagú, vérbőségfokozó, narancsbőrellenes testápolóval bekeni az egész testét, közben felesleges szőrszálak után kutatva, melyeket ha talál, csipesszel azonnal letámadja.


----------



## vakeger86 (2010 November 29)

Alaposan átfésüli nedves haját egy speciális fejbőr masszírozó hajkefével, majd a hajvégekre vanilia illatú hajvégápolót spriccel.


----------



## vakeger86 (2010 November 29)

Becsavarja a haját egy különleges nedvszívó törölközőbe.


----------



## vakeger86 (2010 November 29)

Elindul a hálószobába a már említett köntösben, útközben találkozik a pasijával, aki mellett apró lépesekkel gyorsan elhaladva szorosabban magara húzza a fürdőköntöst, és miután beért a hálószobába, már csak a felöltözés van hátra, ami nem egész másfél óra.


----------



## becozsolt (2010 November 29)

Kellemes ez a mai nap.
Jó kilátás (a szomszéd ház falára), kellemes 22 fok, és itt az internet is  Ja és ma nem kell dolgozni. Kell ennél több??


----------



## vakeger86 (2010 November 29)

*Ahogy a férfiak zuhanyoznak*​ 





1. Az ágyon ülve levetkőzik, és szétszórja ruháit a padlón.


----------



## becozsolt (2010 November 29)

Az embernek minden időben kötelességtudónak kell lennie szüleivel, nehogy haláluk után megbánja, hogy nem tett sokkal többet értük.


----------



## boat76 (2010 November 29)

Sziasztok!


----------



## becozsolt (2010 November 29)

Kéne egy kis segítség is:
firefoxot használok és afórum el van csúszva jobb oldalra :-(

Azon kívül, hogy ne használjak firefoxot, valakinek valamilyen ötlelet van?


----------



## boat76 (2010 November 29)

Jó is annak, aki otthon van ma


----------



## boat76 (2010 November 29)

Én is lennék, ha tehetném


----------



## becozsolt (2010 November 29)

[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+1]Soha ne maradj le másoktól a _Busido_ követésében.[/SIZE][/FONT]


----------



## becozsolt (2010 November 29)

[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+1]Tedd magad urad számára hasznossá. [/SIZE][/FONT]


----------



## becozsolt (2010 November 29)

[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+1]Lelkedben a legnagyobb jóakarattal dolgozz mások javára. [/SIZE][/FONT]


----------



## becozsolt (2010 November 29)

[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+1]Hajlamosak vagyunk arra, hogy csekély bölcsességünkre támaszkodva, minden erőnket összeszedve ítélkezzünk, és bármilyen helyzettel megbirkózzunk. Ez gonosz, önközpontú gondolatokat állít a sors útjába, és bűnné válik. 
Kívülálló szemével nézve, ez a fajta bölcsességünk hitvány, gyenge, szűklátókörű, mi több, túl tompa ahhoz, hogy szabadon cselekedjünk. Ha nem jut eszünkbe valami igazán fontos gondolat, jobb, ha egy bölcs emberrel tanácskozunk. A bölcs, akinek nem a saját ügye az eset, önzetlen és őszinte ítéletet hozhat, amely mindenképpen elfogadható. Az ilyen ítélet szilárd és meggyőző hatással van másokra; olyan hatalmas fához hasonlatos, amely számtalan erős gyökérrel kapaszkodik a talajba. Míg az olyan ítélet, amelyet az ember korlátozott bölcsessége hozott, a csupasz mező végtelen ürességében magányosan álló fához hasonlítható. [/SIZE][/FONT]


----------



## becozsolt (2010 November 29)

Miért boat76 van aki ilyenkor dolgozik?


----------



## becozsolt (2010 November 29)

[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+1]Tekinthetünk a világra úgy, mint egy álomra. Mikor rémálmot látsz, felébredsz és megnyugszol, hogy csak álom volt. Azt mondják, a világ, amelyben élünk, cseppet sem különbözik ettől.[/SIZE][/FONT]


----------



## becozsolt (2010 November 29)

Kezd kihalni az emberekből a kultúra (tisztelet a kivételeknek).
Felhív, nem köszön, és még ő kérdezi meg tőlem , hogy ki vagyok, mire én, hogy ki kérdezi. Ezen felháborodik és lecsapja a telefont.


----------



## becozsolt (2010 November 29)

[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+1]Perekben, de még vitákban is, szépen veszít az ember, ha gyorsan veszít. Olyan ez, mint a szumó. Ha valaki csak a győzelemre gondol, egy csúnya győzelem rosszabb, mint a vereség. Az előbbi többnyire ocsmány vereséggé válik. [/SIZE][/FONT]


----------



## ecetsav (2010 November 29)

új vagyok,nekem tetszik, ahogy van


----------



## ecetsav (2010 November 29)

nagyon jók, megnevettetnek


----------



## ecetsav (2010 November 29)

jók!!


----------



## ecetsav (2010 November 29)

muszáj


----------



## ovatana (2010 November 29)

*jelenléti*

jelen


----------



## ovatana (2010 November 29)

jelen2


----------



## ovatana (2010 November 29)

jelen3


----------



## ovatana (2010 November 29)

Jobban járunk, ha az eszünket arra használjuk, hogy elviseljük a bennünket ért bajokat, mint hogy azon töprengjünk, miféle bajok is érhetnek.


----------



## ovatana (2010 November 29)

Csak akkor találhatod meg lelked békéjét, ha nem keresed.


----------



## ovatana (2010 November 29)

Az ember nem találhatja meg a békességet sem a munkában vagy élvezetben, sem a világon vagy a kolostorban, csak a maga lelkében.


----------



## ovatana (2010 November 29)

A békés tenger nem nevel ügyes hajósokat.


----------



## ecetsav (2010 November 29)

sosem szabad általánosítani


----------



## ovatana (2010 November 29)

Ha a lehetőségeink kedvezőtlenek, gondoljunk a kötelességünkre.


----------



## ovatana (2010 November 29)

Van egy dolog, amit mi irányítunk az életünkben. Az, hogy jók leszünk vagy rosszak.


----------



## ovatana (2010 November 29)

Előbb-utóbb visszatér minden, amiről azt hiszed, hogy magad mögött hagytad. Legyen jó vagy rossz, visszatér.


----------



## ovatana (2010 November 29)

Minden embernek vannak gyöngeségei. Neked is. Miért vetsz mégis követ néha azokra, akik nem rosszabbak, nem jobbak nálad, hibáik legfeljebb más módon nyilvánulnak meg?


----------



## ovatana (2010 November 29)

A kudarcot nem lehet elfogadni. De néha mégis előfordul. Akkor pedig bele kell nyugodni.


----------



## ovatana (2010 November 29)

Ember vagyunk, a föld s az ég fia.
Lelkünk a szárny, mely ég felé viszen,
S mi ahelyett, hogy törnénk fölfelé,
Unatkozzunk s hitvány madár gyanánt
Posvány iszapját szopva éldegéljünk?


----------



## ovatana (2010 November 29)

Ha az ember úgysem tehet semmit a másikért, nyugodtan egye meg a kenyerét, ha éhes, mielőtt még elveszik tőle. Sohase lehet tudni, mikor veszik el.


----------



## ecetsav (2010 November 29)

tanulságos történetek


----------



## ecetsav (2010 November 29)

nagyon jók


----------



## becozsolt (2010 November 29)

Magyarországon még gyerekcipőben jár, de Európa több országában már elérhető a halfürdő, mely hosszú hónapokra megszüntetheti különböző bőrproblémáit, segít rohanó, stresszes világunkban újra megta...


----------



## becozsolt (2010 November 29)

Jobban járunk, ha az eszünket arra használjuk, hogy elviseljük a bennünket ért bajokat, mint hogy azon töprengjünk, miféle bajok is érhetnek.


----------



## becozsolt (2010 November 29)

Az ember nem találhatja meg a békességet sem a munkában vagy élvezetben, sem a világon vagy a kolostorban, csak a maga lelkében.


----------



## becozsolt (2010 November 29)

Életünk legfőbb magányossága abból fakad, hogy nem szánjuk el magunkat a cselekvésre, nem vágunk bele a dolgokba. Folyton elfojtjuk belső viharainkat, és kényelmesen inkább arra hajlunk, hogy halogassuk, csak próbálgassuk a ránk váró feladatokat.


----------



## becozsolt (2010 November 29)

A múltad meghatároz, de nem lehet teher.


----------



## becozsolt (2010 November 29)

Ha a lehetőségeink kedvezőtlenek, gondoljunk a kötelességünkre.


----------



## becozsolt (2010 November 29)

Ha az ember csaknem mindig nyer, akkor a győzelemnek olyan lesz az íze, mint a megerjedt szőlőlének.


----------



## becozsolt (2010 November 29)

Van egy dolog, amit mi irányítunk az életünkben. Az, hogy jók leszünk vagy rosszak.


----------



## vadgerg (2010 November 29)

Helló


----------



## vadgerg (2010 November 29)

Szia


----------



## Krisztina69 (2010 November 29)

Szép napot!


----------



## era79 (2010 November 29)

helló


----------



## kooti (2010 November 29)

*Sziasztok!*

Hello, ciao


----------



## sixfeetund (2010 November 29)

*ff*

Első


----------



## sixfeetund (2010 November 29)

*d*

Második


----------



## sixfeetund (2010 November 29)

meg szép napo


----------



## sixfeetund (2010 November 29)

4


----------



## sixfeetund (2010 November 29)

5


----------



## fjne (2010 November 29)

Nagyon tetszik az oldal.


----------



## fjne (2010 November 29)

Sokat vagyok a gépnél


----------



## veszmo (2010 November 29)

Szép!


----------



## veszmo (2010 November 29)

szép


----------



## Katka78 (2010 November 29)

Ebben


----------



## Katka78 (2010 November 29)

a


----------



## Katka78 (2010 November 29)

témában


----------



## Katka78 (2010 November 29)

könnyedén


----------



## GusztiPanni (2010 November 29)

Mit irjak ?


----------



## Katka78 (2010 November 29)

összegyűjtheted


----------



## Katka78 (2010 November 29)

a a


----------



## Katka78 (2010 November 29)

20


----------



## Katka78 (2010 November 29)

hozzászólást


----------



## Katka78 (2010 November 29)

amely


----------



## Katka78 (2010 November 29)

a a a


----------



## Katka78 (2010 November 29)

kívánt


----------



## Katka78 (2010 November 29)

oldal


----------



## GusztiPanni (2010 November 29)

Már elértem a huszat.


----------



## Katka78 (2010 November 29)

megtekintéséhez,


----------



## Katka78 (2010 November 29)

vagy


----------



## GusztiPanni (2010 November 29)

GusztiPanni írta:


> Már elértem a huszat.


ok


----------



## Katka78 (2010 November 29)

a a a a


----------



## Katka78 (2010 November 29)

funkció


----------



## Katka78 (2010 November 29)

használatához


----------



## Katka78 (2010 November 29)

szükséges.


----------



## Katka78 (2010 November 29)

Csak


----------



## GusztiPanni (2010 November 29)

Már elértem a huszonnégyet , mégse tudok bejelentkezni.


----------



## Katka78 (2010 November 29)

írj


----------



## Katka78 (2010 November 29)

valamit.


----------



## Katka78 (2010 November 29)

*A kötelező 20*



GusztiPanni írta:


> Már elértem a huszonnégyet , mégse tudok bejelentkezni.



Szia GusztiPanni!

Mikor regisztráltál?


----------



## GusztiPanni (2010 November 29)

Most már unom.


----------



## bibi2 (2010 November 29)

1


----------



## bibi2 (2010 November 29)

2


----------



## bibi2 (2010 November 29)

3


----------



## bibi2 (2010 November 29)

4


----------



## bibi2 (2010 November 29)

5


----------



## bibi2 (2010 November 29)

6


----------



## djthomy (2010 November 29)

*1*

1


----------



## bibi2 (2010 November 29)

7


----------



## bibi2 (2010 November 29)

8


----------



## bibi2 (2010 November 29)

9


----------



## bibi2 (2010 November 29)

10


----------



## bibi2 (2010 November 29)

11


----------



## bibi2 (2010 November 29)

12


----------



## bibi2 (2010 November 29)

13


----------



## bibi2 (2010 November 29)

14


----------



## bibi2 (2010 November 29)

15


----------



## bibi2 (2010 November 29)

16


----------



## Laslie905 (2010 November 29)

ez hogy mire jó nem tudom, de akkor már csak 19 kell....köszi


----------



## Laslie905 (2010 November 29)

19


----------



## Laslie905 (2010 November 29)

írok rá egy script-et


----------



## Laslie905 (2010 November 29)

17


----------



## Laslie905 (2010 November 29)

16


----------



## Laslie905 (2010 November 29)

15


----------



## Laslie905 (2010 November 29)

14


----------



## Laslie905 (2010 November 29)

13


----------



## Laslie905 (2010 November 29)

12


----------



## Laslie905 (2010 November 29)

11


----------



## Laslie905 (2010 November 29)

10


----------



## Laslie905 (2010 November 29)

9


----------



## Laslie905 (2010 November 29)

8


----------



## Laslie905 (2010 November 29)

7


----------



## Laslie905 (2010 November 29)

6


----------



## Laslie905 (2010 November 29)

5


----------



## Laslie905 (2010 November 29)

4


----------



## Laslie905 (2010 November 29)

3


----------



## Laslie905 (2010 November 29)

2


----------



## Laslie905 (2010 November 29)

1


----------



## Laslie905 (2010 November 29)

na akkor még egy mert még mindig nem megy


----------



## Matrozka (2010 November 29)

dixit 2


----------



## Matrozka (2010 November 29)

dixit 3


----------



## Matrozka (2010 November 29)

dixit 4


----------



## Matrozka (2010 November 29)

dixit 5


----------



## Matrozka (2010 November 29)

dixit 6


----------



## Matrozka (2010 November 29)

dixit 7


----------



## Matrozka (2010 November 29)

dixit 8


----------



## Matrozka (2010 November 29)

dixit 9


----------



## Matrozka (2010 November 29)

dixit 10


----------



## Matrozka (2010 November 29)

dixit 11


----------



## Matrozka (2010 November 29)

dixit 12


----------



## Matrozka (2010 November 29)

dixit 13


----------



## Matrozka (2010 November 29)

dixit 14


----------



## Matrozka (2010 November 29)

dixit 15


----------



## Matrozka (2010 November 29)

dixit 17


----------



## Matrozka (2010 November 29)

dixit 18


----------



## Matrozka (2010 November 29)

dixit 19


----------



## Matrozka (2010 November 29)

dixit 20


----------



## klarica66 (2010 November 29)

*hozzászólások*

Sziasztok!
Engem érdekel egy könyv, és le szeretném tölteni, tulajdonképpen ezért regisztráltam, de most ahogy nézem, vagy csak én nem találom, de hol vannak a friss hozzászólások? 2008 márciusi a legfrissebb, amit találtam.


----------



## klarica66 (2010 November 29)

Matrozka, mit jelentenek a dixit üzenetek és számok?


----------



## klarica66 (2010 November 29)

Van ötlete valakinek, miképp lehet megszerezni gyorsan a 20 hozzászólást?


----------



## Matrozka (2010 November 29)

dixit 16


----------



## fjne (2010 November 29)

Mi a SAL?


----------



## suiss (2010 November 29)

Helló!


----------



## Matrozka (2010 November 29)

dixit = szólottam (latinul)

szeretnék válaszolni egy kérdésre, de csak 20 hozzászólás után látom az ott levő pontos mellékletet, de még nem sikerült, így sem megnyitnom


----------



## suiss (2010 November 29)

Üdv!


----------



## suiss (2010 November 29)

3


----------



## suiss (2010 November 29)

4


----------



## suiss (2010 November 29)

5


----------



## suiss (2010 November 29)

6


----------



## suiss (2010 November 29)

7


----------



## suiss (2010 November 29)

8


----------



## jozsikam (2010 November 29)

Üdv a nepnek.


----------



## jozsikam (2010 November 29)

3


----------



## jozsikam (2010 November 29)

jelen


----------



## fjne (2010 November 29)

Érdekel


----------



## jozsikam (2010 November 29)

Ma


----------



## suiss (2010 November 29)

9


----------



## jozsikam (2010 November 29)

hull


----------



## suiss (2010 November 29)

10


----------



## jozsikam (2010 November 29)

a


----------



## jozsikam (2010 November 29)

ho


----------



## suiss (2010 November 29)

11


----------



## jozsikam (2010 November 29)

ja-ja


----------



## suiss (2010 November 29)

12


----------



## jozsikam (2010 November 29)

csendessen


----------



## fjne (2010 November 29)

Könnyen elkészíthető receptek érdekelnek


----------



## jozsikam (2010 November 29)

11


----------



## jozsikam (2010 November 29)

feheren


----------



## Raphael (2010 November 29)

01


----------



## jozsikam (2010 November 29)

rastattban


----------



## Raphael (2010 November 29)

02


----------



## jozsikam (2010 November 29)

14


----------



## suiss (2010 November 29)

12


----------



## jozsikam (2010 November 29)

15


----------



## Raphael (2010 November 29)

03


----------



## suiss (2010 November 29)

13


----------



## Raphael (2010 November 29)

04


----------



## jozsikam (2010 November 29)

köszi


----------



## suiss (2010 November 29)

14


----------



## suiss (2010 November 29)

15


----------



## jozsikam (2010 November 29)

17


----------



## suiss (2010 November 29)

16


----------



## Raphael (2010 November 29)

05


----------



## suiss (2010 November 29)

4


----------



## jozsikam (2010 November 29)

uj


----------



## suiss (2010 November 29)

3


----------



## jozsikam (2010 November 29)

csillag


----------



## fjne (2010 November 29)

Érdekes téma


----------



## Raphael (2010 November 29)

06


----------



## jozsikam (2010 November 29)

születik


----------



## suiss (2010 November 29)

2


----------



## suiss (2010 November 29)

1


----------



## jozsikam (2010 November 29)

ennyi?


----------



## suiss (2010 November 29)

0


----------



## Raphael (2010 November 29)

07


----------



## suiss (2010 November 29)

jó8


----------



## Raphael (2010 November 29)

08


----------



## Raphael (2010 November 29)

09


----------



## suiss (2010 November 29)

nem tudok letölteni...pedig van 20 jozzászólásom és nem 2 napos a regim....miért?


----------



## Raphael (2010 November 29)

10


----------



## Raphael (2010 November 29)

11


----------



## Raphael (2010 November 29)

12


----------



## Raphael (2010 November 29)

13


----------



## Raphael (2010 November 29)

14


----------



## Raphael (2010 November 29)

15


----------



## Raphael (2010 November 29)

16


----------



## Raphael (2010 November 29)

17


----------



## Raphael (2010 November 29)

18


----------



## Raphael (2010 November 29)

19


----------



## veszmo (2010 November 29)

Köszi.


----------



## rexi1981 (2010 November 29)

*Sziasztok*

adsdsf


----------



## rexi1981 (2010 November 29)

*Re*

Re


----------



## rexi1981 (2010 November 29)

1212


----------



## rexi1981 (2010 November 29)

abcdef


----------



## rexi1981 (2010 November 29)

5234324


----------



## rexi1981 (2010 November 29)

hihi


----------



## rexi1981 (2010 November 29)

hu


----------



## rexi1981 (2010 November 29)

adsvsava


----------



## rexi1981 (2010 November 29)

papara


----------



## rexi1981 (2010 November 29)

1-3


----------



## rexi1981 (2010 November 29)

qwertzuop


----------



## rexi1981 (2010 November 29)

uiop


----------



## rexi1981 (2010 November 29)

12345678563,


----------



## rexi1981 (2010 November 29)

llllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## rexi1981 (2010 November 29)

111111122222222233333333333


----------



## rexi1981 (2010 November 29)

202020202202


----------



## rexi1981 (2010 November 29)

H2o


----------



## rexi1981 (2010 November 29)

00000


----------



## rexi1981 (2010 November 29)

éáűéa


----------



## rexi1981 (2010 November 29)

543245045040


----------



## rexi1981 (2010 November 29)

Abc


----------



## rexi1981 (2010 November 29)

oooo


----------



## rexi1981 (2010 November 29)

asafsfa


----------



## rexi1981 (2010 November 29)

fhsdfhfsdhs


----------



## rexi1981 (2010 November 29)

kfghjsrhsadgae


----------



## rexi1981 (2010 November 29)

n n b


----------



## rexi1981 (2010 November 29)

jk,hj,kghd


----------



## veszmo (2010 November 29)

sakk


----------



## xenopus (2010 November 29)

Jelen.


----------



## 1jóbarát (2010 November 29)

klne2 írta:


> Üdvözlet Szegedről!


----------



## 1jóbarát (2010 November 29)




----------



## KKKitti (2010 November 30)

Köszi


----------



## licuxd (2010 November 30)

első


----------



## licuxd (2010 November 30)

második


----------



## licuxd (2010 November 30)

harmadik


----------



## licuxd (2010 November 30)

negyedik


----------



## licuxd (2010 November 30)

ötödik


----------



## licuxd (2010 November 30)

hatodik


----------



## licuxd (2010 November 30)

hetedik


----------



## licuxd (2010 November 30)

nyolcadik


----------



## licuxd (2010 November 30)

kilencedik


----------



## licuxd (2010 November 30)

tizedik


----------



## licuxd (2010 November 30)

tizenegyedik


----------



## licuxd (2010 November 30)

tizenkettedik


----------



## licuxd (2010 November 30)

tizenharmadik


----------



## licuxd (2010 November 30)

tizennegyedik


----------



## licuxd (2010 November 30)

tizenötödik


----------



## licuxd (2010 November 30)

tizenhatodik


----------



## licuxd (2010 November 30)

tizenhetedik


----------



## licuxd (2010 November 30)

tizennyolcadik


----------



## licuxd (2010 November 30)

tizenkilencedik


----------



## licuxd (2010 November 30)

huszadik


----------



## titike63 (2010 November 30)

*en*

En eleg ritkan vetodok erre az oldalra,es meg nem is nagyon ismerem.


----------



## titike63 (2010 November 30)

licuxd írta:


> tizenkilencedik


En eleg ritkan vetodok erre az oldalra,es meg nem is nagyon ismerem.


----------



## titike63 (2010 November 30)

En eleg ritkan vetodok erre az oldalra,es meg nem is nagyon ismerem.


----------



## danekadoki (2010 November 30)

üdv


----------



## feherke001 (2010 November 30)

*...*

sziasztok.


----------



## feherke001 (2010 November 30)

*...*

üdv mindenkinek.


----------



## feherke001 (2010 November 30)

*...*

üdvözletem.


----------



## feherke001 (2010 November 30)

*...*

sziasztok.


----------



## feherke001 (2010 November 30)

*...*

sziasztok.


----------



## kriss666 (2010 November 30)

*cak ugy*

elso


----------



## kriss666 (2010 November 30)

2


----------



## kriss666 (2010 November 30)

3


----------



## kriss666 (2010 November 30)

4


----------



## kriss666 (2010 November 30)

5


----------



## kriss666 (2010 November 30)

6


----------



## kriss666 (2010 November 30)

7


----------



## kriss666 (2010 November 30)

8


----------



## kriss666 (2010 November 30)

9


----------



## kriss666 (2010 November 30)

10


----------



## kriss666 (2010 November 30)

11


----------



## kriss666 (2010 November 30)

12


----------



## kriss666 (2010 November 30)

13


----------



## kriss666 (2010 November 30)

14


----------



## kriss666 (2010 November 30)

15


----------



## kriss666 (2010 November 30)

16


----------



## kriss666 (2010 November 30)

17


----------



## kriss666 (2010 November 30)

18


----------



## kriss666 (2010 November 30)

19


----------



## kriss666 (2010 November 30)

20


----------



## kriss666 (2010 November 30)

21


----------



## Flaszlo (2010 November 30)

*idézet*

“Használd az igazságot az üllődnek, az erőszakmentességet a kalapácsodnak, és utasíts el mindent, ami nem állja ki az igazság üllőjének, és az erőszakmentesség kalapácsának próbáját.” (Mahatma Gandhi)


----------



## Flaszlo (2010 November 30)

*19*

Utolso elotti....19


----------



## Flaszlo (2010 November 30)

*20*

_Tanulás az, ha rájövünk arra, amit már tudunk.

Cselekvés az, ha megmutatjuk, hogy tudjuk.

Tanítás az, ha másokat emlékeztetünk arra, hogy ők is éppolyan jól tudják.

Mindannyian tanulunk, cselekszünk és tanítunk.

(Richard Bach)_


----------



## titike63 (2010 November 30)

En eleg ritkan vetodok erre az oldalra,es meg nem is nagyon ismerem.


----------



## jchris (2010 November 30)

1


----------



## jongo (2010 November 30)

6


----------



## jchris (2010 November 30)

2


----------



## jchris (2010 November 30)

3


----------



## jongo (2010 November 30)

7


----------



## jchris (2010 November 30)

4


----------



## jongo (2010 November 30)

8


----------



## jchris (2010 November 30)

5


----------



## jongo (2010 November 30)

9


----------



## jongo (2010 November 30)

10


----------



## jchris (2010 November 30)

6


----------



## jchris (2010 November 30)

7


----------



## jongo (2010 November 30)

11


----------



## jongo (2010 November 30)

12


----------



## jchris (2010 November 30)

8


----------



## jongo (2010 November 30)

13


----------



## jchris (2010 November 30)

9


----------



## jchris (2010 November 30)

10


----------



## jongo (2010 November 30)

14


----------



## jongo (2010 November 30)

15


----------



## jchris (2010 November 30)

11


----------



## jchris (2010 November 30)

12


----------



## jongo (2010 November 30)

16


----------



## jchris (2010 November 30)

13


----------



## jongo (2010 November 30)

17


----------



## jongo (2010 November 30)

18


----------



## jchris (2010 November 30)

14


----------



## jongo (2010 November 30)

19


----------



## jchris (2010 November 30)

15


----------



## jongo (2010 November 30)

20


----------



## jchris (2010 November 30)

16


----------



## jongo (2010 November 30)

és így sem tudok letölteni.... :-((


----------



## jchris (2010 November 30)

17


----------



## jchris (2010 November 30)

18 Legalább két napos regisztrációra van szükség!


----------



## jchris (2010 November 30)

19


----------



## jchris (2010 November 30)

20 )


----------



## jongo (2010 November 30)

A kétnapos reg már megvolt... csak pár könyvet szerettem vona letölteni, de hát nem megy.
"Picit" bonyolult a dolog, nem is értem miért. Na mind1-


----------



## slamyt (2010 November 30)

még kell egy pár hozzászólás


----------



## slamyt (2010 November 30)

tíz


----------



## slamyt (2010 November 30)

11


----------



## anahari (2010 November 30)

No hát akkor sziasztok!


----------



## ronet03 (2010 November 30)

Szaisztok


----------



## ronet03 (2010 November 30)

Magyar nyelvű zenei tárgyú letölthető könyveket keresek. pl. Harnoncourt könyveit


----------



## ronet03 (2010 November 30)

halliho


----------



## ronet03 (2010 November 30)

manuálterápiás könyveket is keresek. ha valaki tudd ilyet akkor szóljon


----------



## ronet03 (2010 November 30)

köszi


----------



## ronet03 (2010 November 30)

sziasztok


----------



## ronet03 (2010 November 30)

haliho


----------



## ronet03 (2010 November 30)

mi újság veletek


----------



## ronet03 (2010 November 30)

sziasztok


----------



## oadegirke (2010 November 30)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


a


----------



## ronet03 (2010 November 30)

haliho


----------



## ronet03 (2010 November 30)

köszi


----------



## ronet03 (2010 November 30)

csak be szeretne köszöni


----------



## ronet03 (2010 November 30)

sziasztok


----------



## vycky (2010 November 30)

Szép napot!


----------



## kedvenc11 (2010 November 30)

Köszönöm szépen nagyon aranyosak .


----------



## nemethanita18 (2010 November 30)

*Sziasztok*

sziasztok


----------



## nemethanita18 (2010 November 30)

A nevem


----------



## nemethanita18 (2010 November 30)

Németh Anita


----------



## nemethanita18 (2010 November 30)

És már


----------



## nemethanita18 (2010 November 30)

írtam ide


----------



## nemethanita18 (2010 November 30)

a legutóbbi


----------



## nemethanita18 (2010 November 30)

alkalommal


----------



## nemethanita18 (2010 November 30)

hogy meglegyen


----------



## nemethanita18 (2010 November 30)

a 20 hozzászólásom


----------



## nemethanita18 (2010 November 30)

és ezért


----------



## nemethanita18 (2010 November 30)

köszönöm az


----------



## nemethanita18 (2010 November 30)

üzemeltetőjének


----------



## nemethanita18 (2010 November 30)

hogy megadja


----------



## nemethanita18 (2010 November 30)

lehetőséget


----------



## nemethanita18 (2010 November 30)

köszönöm


----------



## nemethanita18 (2010 November 30)

köszönöm szépen


----------



## nemethanita18 (2010 November 30)

köszönöm szépen a


----------



## nemethanita18 (2010 November 30)

köszönöm szépen a segítségét mindenkinek


----------



## nemethanita18 (2010 November 30)

köszönöm szépen a segítségét mindenkinek


----------



## nemethanita18 (2010 November 30)

csak nem értem,miért nem működik az oldal


----------



## seelenschmerz (2010 November 30)

Sziasztok minden Kedves Felhasználónak, még új vagyok itt, de nagyon tetszik ez az oldal


----------



## MutantNinjaPony (2010 November 30)

nah jó, akkor most elkezdem... 
1


----------



## MutantNinjaPony (2010 November 30)

1


----------



## MutantNinjaPony (2010 November 30)

2


----------



## MutantNinjaPony (2010 November 30)

3


----------



## MutantNinjaPony (2010 November 30)

4


----------



## MutantNinjaPony (2010 November 30)

5


----------



## MutantNinjaPony (2010 November 30)

mutantninjapony írta:


> 5



6


----------



## MutantNinjaPony (2010 November 30)

7


----------



## MutantNinjaPony (2010 November 30)

8
http://www.dafk.net/what/


----------



## MutantNinjaPony (2010 November 30)

9
[HIDE]Soma, dagatt vagy, és ronda![/HIDE]


----------



## MutantNinjaPony (2010 November 30)

10! már féltávon vagyok!


----------



## MutantNinjaPony (2010 November 30)

11


----------



## MutantNinjaPony (2010 November 30)

_12_


----------



## MutantNinjaPony (2010 November 30)

13 Míly aranyos hogy HTML kódokban kiírja a beállításaimat XD


----------



## MutantNinjaPony (2010 November 30)

14


----------



## MutantNinjaPony (2010 November 30)

*15!!!*


----------



## MutantNinjaPony (2010 November 30)

16 WOW, nem tudom hogy sikerült ezt az előző bejegyzést így megoldani XD
nem baj, majd legközelebb


----------



## MutantNinjaPony (2010 November 30)

17


----------



## MutantNinjaPony (2010 November 30)

18


----------



## MutantNinjaPony (2010 November 30)

19 ééééééééééééssssss


----------



## MutantNinjaPony (2010 November 30)

a mileniumi 20!!!


----------



## szenya (2010 November 30)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


Üdv!


----------



## racko (2010 November 30)

udv...


----------



## kardospet (2010 November 30)

sziasztok!


----------



## noncsiPoncsi (2010 November 30)

mindenki másképp csinálja! ez így van, és az is igaz, hogy a lényeg ugyan az, hogy élvezzük, hogy a végén élvezzünk. de azért csináljuk mind-mind másképp, mert különbözőek vagyunk, más-más indítja be mindenki fantáziáját. persze vannak klasszikus sémák, amik mindig jók, de azért vannak egészen egyéni dolgok is a szexben


----------



## noncsiPoncsi (2010 November 30)

csak


----------



## noncsiPoncsi (2010 November 30)

arra


----------



## noncsiPoncsi (2010 November 30)

figyeljetek


----------



## noncsiPoncsi (2010 November 30)

hogy


----------



## noncsiPoncsi (2010 November 30)

keep


----------



## noncsiPoncsi (2010 November 30)

it


----------



## noncsiPoncsi (2010 November 30)

under


----------



## noncsiPoncsi (2010 November 30)

control


----------



## noncsiPoncsi (2010 November 30)

és


----------



## noncsiPoncsi (2010 November 30)

hogy a


----------



## noncsiPoncsi (2010 November 30)

párotok is


----------



## noncsiPoncsi (2010 November 30)

élvezze


----------



## noncsiPoncsi (2010 November 30)

és akkor


----------



## noncsiPoncsi (2010 November 30)

no limits


----------



## noncsiPoncsi (2010 November 30)

TH6777 írta:


> oszt mire...és még hány lapon keresztül a 20 összeszedéséig
> ha a szutrakáma is ilyen laponkéntiként tagolta vona egy egy poz lényegét...no kevés mutatványos lett vona...



hát az egy dolog hogy össze kell gyűjteni a 20at de attol függetlenül nagyon fontos a szexben -és itt a kámaszútra is ide tartozik- hogy semmit ne erőltess rá a partneredre, mert az előbb utóbb nyomást alakíthat ki benne, szexuális kényszert, majd hosszabb távon szexuális elidegenedést, ami lássuk be az érzelmekre is nagy hatást fog gyakorolni!


----------



## noncsiPoncsi (2010 November 30)

de ha megtalálod a veled egy hullámhosszon lévő emberkét, aki ugyan úgy partner a dologban, és hasonlóan kiváncsi, akkor végig is tudjátok csinálni szinte az összes pozit.


----------



## noncsiPoncsi (2010 November 30)

sok izgalmas és nevetős percet okozva egymásnak


----------



## noncsiPoncsi (2010 November 30)

ami nagyban meg tud erősíteni egy kapcsolatot


----------



## noncsiPoncsi (2010 November 30)

én a párommal rengeteget kiprobáltam már, persze kellett egy év, hogy az alap szexualitásunkon tul is elkezdjünk érdeklődni más dolgok iránt. ekkor jutott eszembe, hogy hoppá, megírták/rajzolták ezt már a régi bölcsek is, akkor nézzük csak meg! a legtöbb pózt vagy hasonlót már a könyv nélkül is kipróbáltuk, de volt olyan ami meglepően -annak ellenére hogy nyakatekertnek látszott- jó volt, és volt olyan hogy inkább csak nevettünk rajta egyet.


----------



## Icuss (2010 November 30)

Üdv Mindenkinek. Szép napunk van.


----------



## Icuss (2010 November 30)

Köszönöm a segítségeket, még kicsit bénán mozgok, de fog ez menni, olvasgatom, érdeklődöm, jó témák vannak.


----------



## marker (2010 November 30)

hello mindenki!


----------



## marker (2010 November 30)

14.


----------



## marker (2010 November 30)

15.


----------



## marker (2010 November 30)

16.


----------



## marker (2010 November 30)

17.


----------



## marker (2010 November 30)

18.


----------



## marker (2010 November 30)

19.


----------



## marker (2010 November 30)

20.


----------



## colourfulshake (2010 November 30)

20.


----------



## marker (2010 November 30)

21.


----------



## marker (2010 November 30)

22.


----------



## colourfulshake (2010 November 30)

21.


----------



## colourfulshake (2010 November 30)

25. :d


----------



## colourfulshake (2010 November 30)

26.


----------



## colourfulshake (2010 November 30)

27... nincs itt senki?


----------



## colourfulshake (2010 November 30)

28. úgy látszik nincs :]


----------



## duplasuzy (2010 November 30)

Hali. Fogalmam sincs, hogy hol tartok


----------



## duplasuzy (2010 November 30)

Írok még.


----------



## duplasuzy (2010 November 30)

Gyűjtögetek még.


----------



## duplasuzy (2010 November 30)

10?


----------



## duplasuzy (2010 November 30)

Közben játszok.


----------



## duplasuzy (2010 November 30)

Nagyon lassan haladok.


----------



## duplasuzy (2010 November 30)

Számoljak?


----------



## duplasuzy (2010 November 30)

Nem szerettem volna.


----------



## duplasuzy (2010 November 30)

Még mindig hiányzik.


----------



## Katalin77750 (2010 November 30)

Én se lennék ellene, hogy minnél előbb elérjem a 20at.


----------



## duplasuzy (2010 November 30)

Pedig igyekszem.


----------



## Katalin77750 (2010 November 30)

Mindenkit üdvözlök aki sorstársam és gyüjtöget.kiss


----------



## Katalin77750 (2010 November 30)

Nagyon örülök, hogy ezt az oldalt véletlenül megtaláltam.


----------



## duplasuzy (2010 November 30)

Közben egy kis dolgom is volt.


----------



## duplasuzy (2010 November 30)

Valóban.


----------



## duplasuzy (2010 November 30)

Jó kis oldal!
Szia Katalinsok!


----------



## duplasuzy (2010 November 30)

Várok még.


----------



## duplasuzy (2010 November 30)

Elmúlt.


----------



## duplasuzy (2010 November 30)

Már négyszer van 21.


----------



## duplasuzy (2010 November 30)

23.


----------



## Katalin77750 (2010 November 30)

Hellóka


----------



## duplasuzy (2010 November 30)

Kiléptetett.


----------



## Katalin77750 (2010 November 30)

Én ülök, irok, számolok.


----------



## duplasuzy (2010 November 30)

25:11:


----------



## duplasuzy (2010 November 30)

Tetszik ez az angyalka


----------



## duplasuzy (2010 November 30)

Lassú itt a haladás.


----------



## duplasuzy (2010 November 30)

Már megint üres oldalra jutottam.


----------



## colourfulshake (2010 November 30)

Tutiiiiiiiii!!!


----------



## colourfulshake (2010 November 30)

Hogy szerezzek be gyorsan +20 hozzászólást?


----------



## duplasuzy (2010 November 30)

29.


----------



## colourfulshake (2010 November 30)

Ugye ti is arra gondoltatok amire ééén?


----------



## duplasuzy (2010 November 30)

+?


----------



## colourfulshake (2010 November 30)

97216832678 Jó Napot, jelen


----------



## colourfulshake (2010 November 30)

Meg még egy


----------



## alan8703 (2010 November 30)

Tudtok v.mi szép számot?


----------



## colourfulshake (2010 November 30)

Tyűűűűűűűűű


----------



## colourfulshake (2010 November 30)

Meg van a 20 üziii!!! Jeeeeeee


----------



## Katalin77750 (2010 November 30)

6


----------



## colourfulshake (2010 November 30)

de még mindig nem enged letölteni semmit. miért?


----------



## duplasuzy (2010 November 30)

Köszönöm a lehetőséget!


----------



## Katalin77750 (2010 November 30)

8


----------



## colourfulshake (2010 November 30)

Valaki segítsen légyszi!!!


----------



## colourfulshake (2010 November 30)

Mi lehet a gond?


----------



## Zsolti76 (2010 November 30)

*első*

első


----------



## colourfulshake (2010 November 30)

Második?


----------



## duplasuzy (2010 November 30)

colourfulshake írta:


> de még mindig nem enged letölteni semmit. miért?


 
Nekem is csak 30 után engedett.


----------



## colourfulshake (2010 November 30)

Sőőőőőt. Harmadik!!!


----------



## Zsolti76 (2010 November 30)

2m


----------



## Katalin77750 (2010 November 30)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg





1valaky írta:


> szuper vagykiss


ejha


----------



## danekadoki (2010 November 30)

hello


----------



## danekadoki (2010 November 30)

jo


----------



## Katalin77750 (2010 November 30)

48 órátok van már a regisztrálástól?


----------



## Katalin77750 (2010 November 30)

48 órátok van már a regisztrálástól számitva?


----------



## danekadoki (2010 November 30)

éjt


----------



## danekadoki (2010 November 30)

everyone


----------



## danekadoki (2010 November 30)

for


----------



## Katalin77750 (2010 November 30)

10


----------



## VirginiaOlimpia (2010 November 30)

Sziasztok


----------



## danekadoki (2010 November 30)

10


----------



## danekadoki (2010 November 30)

11


----------



## danekadoki (2010 November 30)

12


----------



## danekadoki (2010 November 30)

13


----------



## Zsolti76 (2010 November 30)

kjjjjj


----------



## Katalin77750 (2010 November 30)

11


----------



## danekadoki (2010 November 30)

14


----------



## danekadoki (2010 November 30)

15


----------



## danekadoki (2010 November 30)

16


----------



## danekadoki (2010 November 30)

17


----------



## Katalin77750 (2010 November 30)

Szép estét


----------



## danekadoki (2010 November 30)

18


----------



## danekadoki (2010 November 30)

19


----------



## danekadoki (2010 November 30)

20


----------



## Katalin77750 (2010 November 30)

15


----------



## Katalin77750 (2010 November 30)

16


----------



## Katalin77750 (2010 November 30)

17


----------



## Katalin77750 (2010 November 30)

18


----------



## Katalin77750 (2010 November 30)

19


----------



## Katalin77750 (2010 November 30)

Hurráááááááááááá 20!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## balyib (2010 November 30)

acsosa írta:


> Szeretnék gyorsan 20 hozzászólást.


 
Én is!


----------



## balyib (2010 November 30)

Hogy lehet pdf-et csatolni?


----------



## balyib (2010 November 30)

macska


----------



## balyib (2010 November 30)

majom már alszik


----------



## balyib (2010 November 30)

sok könyvem vam


----------



## balyib (2010 November 30)

béka


----------



## balyib (2010 November 30)

palacsintaa


----------



## balyib (2010 November 30)

senki se


----------



## balyib (2010 November 30)

válaszol


----------



## balyib (2010 November 30)

hát hogy


----------



## balyib (2010 November 30)

lehet


----------



## balyib (2010 November 30)

így


----------



## balyib (2010 November 30)

20


----------



## balyib (2010 November 30)

normális


----------



## balyib (2010 November 30)

üzenetet


----------



## balyib (2010 November 30)

összehozni


----------



## balyib (2010 November 30)

? de


----------



## balyib (2010 November 30)

most


----------



## balyib (2010 November 30)

tényleg


----------



## balyib (2010 November 30)

megvan a 20


----------



## balyib (2010 November 30)

és akkor most mi lesz?


----------



## mzs (2010 November 30)

*első*

Sziasztok,

20 hozzászólás


----------



## mzs (2010 November 30)

*második*

összegyűjtésével próbálkozom


----------



## Zsolti76 (2010 November 30)

*mmmmmmmmmm*

xccccccccccccccccccccc


----------



## mzs (2010 November 30)

*3*

3


----------



## mzs (2010 November 30)

4


----------



## Zsolti76 (2010 November 30)

*c ccccccccccc*

cccccccccccccccccc


----------



## mzs (2010 November 30)

5


----------



## Zsolti76 (2010 November 30)

ccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccc


----------



## mzs (2010 November 30)

6


----------



## mzs (2010 November 30)

7


----------



## Zsolti76 (2010 November 30)

ccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccc


----------



## mzs (2010 November 30)

8


----------



## Zsolti76 (2010 November 30)

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## mzs (2010 November 30)

9


----------



## Zsolti76 (2010 November 30)

lslslslslslslslslslsl


----------



## mzs (2010 November 30)

10


----------



## mzs (2010 November 30)

11


----------



## mzs (2010 November 30)

12


----------



## Zsolti76 (2010 November 30)

*r*

666


----------



## Zsolti76 (2010 November 30)

14


----------



## Zsolti76 (2010 November 30)

16


----------



## mzs (2010 November 30)

*13*

13


----------



## mzs (2010 November 30)

14


----------



## mzs (2010 November 30)

15


----------



## Zsolti76 (2010 November 30)

16
17


----------



## mzs (2010 November 30)

16


----------



## mzs (2010 November 30)

17


----------



## Zsolti76 (2010 November 30)

17


----------



## mzs (2010 November 30)

18


----------



## mzs (2010 November 30)

19


----------



## mzs (2010 November 30)

20


----------



## cs.m (2010 November 30)

*csillag*

Igazán köszönöm a csillagokat! Feltétlenül kipróbálom!


----------



## Zsolti76 (2010 November 30)

18


----------



## Zsolti76 (2010 November 30)

19


----------



## Zsolti76 (2010 November 30)

20


----------



## eszterkiraly (2010 November 30)

*udvozlet*

ez egy jo otlet volt. koszonom a lehetoseget.


----------



## Zsolti76 (2010 November 30)

*nnnn*

21


----------



## Zsolti76 (2010 November 30)

22


----------



## Zsolti76 (2010 November 30)

23


----------



## mzs (2010 November 30)

*nahát*

20 sem elég?


----------



## Zsolti76 (2010 November 30)

24


----------



## Zsolti76 (2010 November 30)

25
őgy néz ki...


----------



## Zsolti76 (2010 November 30)

26


----------



## Zsolti76 (2010 November 30)

27


----------



## Zsolti76 (2010 November 30)

28


----------



## eszterkiraly (2010 November 30)

nagyon hasznos oldal


----------



## Zsolti76 (2010 November 30)

29


----------



## Zsolti76 (2010 November 30)

30....


----------



## eszterkiraly (2010 November 30)

mar regota kerestem ehhez hasonlo oldalt


----------



## eszterkiraly (2010 November 30)

nagy segitseg a 20 hozzaszolas megszerzeseert


----------



## eszterkiraly (2010 November 30)

de mindenkepp megeri


----------



## eszterkiraly (2010 November 30)

20 barmilyen hozzaszolast irni


----------



## eszterkiraly (2010 November 30)

ha tudod


----------



## eszterkiraly (2010 November 30)

hogy ezek utan lehetoseged lesz


----------



## eszterkiraly (2010 November 30)

a sok hasznos informacio, feltoltott adat kozt bongeszni


----------



## eszterkiraly (2010 November 30)

koszonet mindenkinek


----------



## eszterkiraly (2010 November 30)

aki ezt a so jo dolgot osszegyujtotte


----------



## eszterkiraly (2010 November 30)

remelem


----------



## eszterkiraly (2010 November 30)

majd en is tudok


----------



## eszterkiraly (2010 November 30)

hasznos infokkal, dolgokkal szolgalni


----------



## eszterkiraly (2010 November 30)

de addig is


----------



## eszterkiraly (2010 November 30)

meg van


----------



## eszterkiraly (2010 November 30)

egy par darab


----------



## eszterkiraly (2010 November 30)

hozzaszolasom


----------



## eszterkiraly (2010 November 30)

amit


----------



## eszterkiraly (2010 November 30)

minel hamarabb


----------



## eszterkiraly (2010 November 30)

meg szeretnek irni


----------



## eszterkiraly (2010 November 30)

10


----------



## eszterkiraly (2010 November 30)

9


----------



## eszterkiraly (2010 November 30)

8


----------



## eszterkiraly (2010 November 30)

7


----------



## eszterkiraly (2010 November 30)

6


----------



## eszterkiraly (2010 November 30)

5


----------



## eszterkiraly (2010 November 30)

na meg egy keves


----------



## eszterkiraly (2010 November 30)

3


----------



## eszterkiraly (2010 November 30)

es


----------



## eszterkiraly (2010 November 30)

mostmar remelem hogy mind a 20at megcsinaltam


----------



## Draculady (2010 November 30)

Hali


----------



## Johnny B. (2010 November 30)

hozzaszolas1


----------



## wolverine5 (2010 November 30)

thanks


----------



## Johnny B. (2010 November 30)

hozzaszolas2


----------



## Johnny B. (2010 November 30)

hozzaszolas3


----------



## Johnny B. (2010 November 30)

hozzaszolas 4


----------



## Johnny B. (2010 November 30)

hozzaszolas 5


----------



## Johnny B. (2010 November 30)

hozzaszolas 6


----------



## Johnny B. (2010 November 30)

hozzaszolas 7


----------



## Johnny B. (2010 November 30)

hozzaszolas 8


----------



## Johnny B. (2010 November 30)

hozzaszolas 9


----------



## Johnny B. (2010 November 30)

hozzaszolas 10


----------



## Johnny B. (2010 December 1)

jjj


----------



## Johnny B. (2010 December 1)

*jjj*

jjj


----------



## Lord Norbert (2010 December 1)

Hali


----------



## Lord Norbert (2010 December 1)

Történelmi regényeket szereti valaki?


----------



## Lord Norbert (2010 December 1)

Mert én igen.


----------



## Lord Norbert (2010 December 1)

Haha


----------



## Lord Norbert (2010 December 1)

érdekes


----------



## knagy07 (2010 December 1)

1


----------



## knagy07 (2010 December 1)

2


----------



## knagy07 (2010 December 1)

3


----------



## knagy07 (2010 December 1)

4


----------



## knagy07 (2010 December 1)

5


----------



## sün balázs (2010 December 1)

Dte


----------



## kapoca (2010 December 1)

1 jelen


----------



## kapoca (2010 December 1)

18


----------



## kapoca (2010 December 1)

19


----------



## kittynaTAL (2010 December 1)

óravázlatot szeretnék letölteni, de nem megy, mert most regiztem


----------



## janeway (2010 December 1)

melitta írta:


> aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg



1


----------



## kittynaTAL (2010 December 1)

még jó, hogy így is lehet


----------



## kittynaTAL (2010 December 1)

van ennek értelme?


----------



## kittynaTAL (2010 December 1)

hűha kifogytam....


----------



## kittynaTAL (2010 December 1)

imádom a férjem


----------



## kittynaTAL (2010 December 1)

imádok tanítani


----------



## kittynaTAL (2010 December 1)

mit főzzek????


----------



## kittynaTAL (2010 December 1)

mi legyen az ebéd?


----------



## kittynaTAL (2010 December 1)

na meg a 20 másodperc


----------



## kittynaTAL (2010 December 1)

és ha ez kész van, akkor is csak holnap tudok letölteni ugye???


----------



## kittynaTAL (2010 December 1)

szuper


----------



## kittynaTAL (2010 December 1)

már csak 9 kell, vagyis 8


----------



## kittynaTAL (2010 December 1)

7


----------



## kittynaTAL (2010 December 1)

6


----------



## kittynaTAL (2010 December 1)

5


----------



## kittynaTAL (2010 December 1)

4


----------



## kittynaTAL (2010 December 1)

3


----------



## kittynaTAL (2010 December 1)

2


----------



## kittynaTAL (2010 December 1)

1


----------



## kittynaTAL (2010 December 1)

kész


----------



## kittynaTAL (2010 December 1)

de jó


----------



## xbellsx (2010 December 1)

hehe xD


----------



## xbellsx (2010 December 1)

nem velem hanem vele


----------



## kelecse (2010 December 1)

Nekem is meg van a 20. Most kell 48 órát várnom?


----------



## xbellsx (2010 December 1)

ezek nagyon jók ;D


----------



## vajsz (2010 December 1)

sziasztok
sok hasznos dolog van itt


----------



## xbellsx (2010 December 1)

Tökjó ötletek vannak!!


----------



## enzse (2010 December 1)

A jelen a jövő múltja.


----------



## hunu (2010 December 1)

...es a 20-ik alkalmabol BOLDOG KARACSONYT!!


----------



## pilagu (2010 December 1)

*1*

1


----------



## pilagu (2010 December 1)

*2*

2


----------



## pilagu (2010 December 1)

3


----------



## pilagu (2010 December 1)

4


----------



## pilagu (2010 December 1)

5


----------



## pilagu (2010 December 1)

6


----------



## pilagu (2010 December 1)

7


----------



## pilagu (2010 December 1)

8


----------



## pilagu (2010 December 1)

9


----------



## pilagu (2010 December 1)

10


----------



## hunu (2010 December 1)

mar irtam 20-at s nem engedi


----------



## hunu (2010 December 1)

mar 21


----------



## hunu (2010 December 1)

23


----------



## hunu (2010 December 1)

24


----------



## hunu (2010 December 1)

27


----------



## hunu (2010 December 1)

miert nem engedelyezi?????????????????? mar 27 hozzaszolas


----------



## Belfeg (2010 December 1)

Szeretném kérdezni hogyan kell a luxemburg gróf operett letöltéjét használni ?Vagy nem e lehetne más töltésbe tenni.


----------



## yosomo2 (2010 December 1)

*Udv*

Udvozletemet kuldom minden forumozonak


----------



## yosomo2 (2010 December 1)

Es bocs, csak ki kell gyujtsem a husz uzenetet


----------



## yosomo2 (2010 December 1)

Meg van 18...


----------



## yosomo2 (2010 December 1)

17


----------



## yosomo2 (2010 December 1)

16


----------



## kekoakos (2010 December 1)

*.*

.


----------



## yosomo2 (2010 December 1)

15


----------



## kekoakos (2010 December 1)

azdurva


----------



## yosomo2 (2010 December 1)

14


----------



## kekoakos (2010 December 1)

esik a hóó


----------



## kekoakos (2010 December 1)

szombatheklyen


----------



## yosomo2 (2010 December 1)

13


----------



## kekoakos (2010 December 1)




----------



## kekoakos (2010 December 1)

:dd


----------



## kekoakos (2010 December 1)

(k)


----------



## yosomo2 (2010 December 1)

12


----------



## kekoakos (2010 December 1)

kék


----------



## yosomo2 (2010 December 1)

11


----------



## vevike01 (2010 December 1)

Sziasztok!


----------



## yosomo2 (2010 December 1)

10


----------



## kekoakos (2010 December 1)

zöld


----------



## kekoakos (2010 December 1)

piros


----------



## kekoakos (2010 December 1)

narancs


----------



## vevike01 (2010 December 1)

Nekem még sajna sok hozzászólást kell írnom.


----------



## yosomo2 (2010 December 1)

9


----------



## kekoakos (2010 December 1)

szürke


----------



## vevike01 (2010 December 1)

A színek leírása is számít?


----------



## kekoakos (2010 December 1)

sárga


----------



## yosomo2 (2010 December 1)

8


----------



## yosomo2 (2010 December 1)

7


----------



## vevike01 (2010 December 1)

?


----------



## yosomo2 (2010 December 1)

6


----------



## yosomo2 (2010 December 1)

5


----------



## yosomo2 (2010 December 1)

4


----------



## yosomo2 (2010 December 1)

3


----------



## yosomo2 (2010 December 1)

2


----------



## yosomo2 (2010 December 1)

1


----------



## hopogasz (2010 December 1)

ma, 12:41


----------



## krityó23 (2010 December 1)

Szuper az ilyen segítség!!


----------



## krityó23 (2010 December 1)

16


----------



## krityó23 (2010 December 1)

15


----------



## krityó23 (2010 December 1)

14


----------



## krityó23 (2010 December 1)

13


----------



## krityó23 (2010 December 1)

12


----------



## krityó23 (2010 December 1)

11


----------



## krityó23 (2010 December 1)

10


----------



## krityó23 (2010 December 1)

9


----------



## krityó23 (2010 December 1)

8


----------



## krityó23 (2010 December 1)

7


----------



## krityó23 (2010 December 1)

6


----------



## krityó23 (2010 December 1)

5


----------



## krityó23 (2010 December 1)

4


----------



## krityó23 (2010 December 1)

3


----------



## krityó23 (2010 December 1)

2


----------



## krityó23 (2010 December 1)

1


----------



## zsum (2010 December 1)

sziasztok!
Nagyon sok jó dolgot találni itt!


----------



## zsum (2010 December 1)

Hello


----------



## zsum (2010 December 1)

szia


----------



## zsum (2010 December 1)

1


----------



## zsum (2010 December 1)

2


----------



## zsum (2010 December 1)

3


----------



## zsum (2010 December 1)

4


----------



## zsum (2010 December 1)

5


----------



## zsum (2010 December 1)

6


----------



## zsum (2010 December 1)

777


----------



## zsum (2010 December 1)

8


----------



## zsum (2010 December 1)

9


----------



## zsum (2010 December 1)

10


----------



## zsum (2010 December 1)




----------



## zsum (2010 December 1)

14


----------



## zsum (2010 December 1)

:d


----------



## zsum (2010 December 1)




----------



## zsum (2010 December 1)

888


----------



## zsum (2010 December 1)

999


----------



## zsum (2010 December 1)

hurrááá


----------



## Gyusse (2010 December 1)

Hali mindenkinek


----------



## kardospet (2010 December 1)

*szólok*

1


----------



## kardospet (2010 December 1)

2 tr


----------



## kardospet (2010 December 1)

*ss*

Az előbbi számít?


----------



## kardospet (2010 December 1)

asfaf


----------



## kardospet (2010 December 1)

fifi


----------



## kardospet (2010 December 1)

gyors


----------



## kardospet (2010 December 1)

hátra


----------



## kardospet (2010 December 1)

vissza


----------



## kardospet (2010 December 1)

pont


----------



## kardospet (2010 December 1)

megérett a meggy (lép)


----------



## kardospet (2010 December 1)

Megy ez lassan
csipke bokor vessző


----------



## kardospet (2010 December 1)

tizenhárom esik reggel óta


----------



## kardospet (2010 December 1)

még hat


----------



## kardospet (2010 December 1)

valamire hat


----------



## kardospet (2010 December 1)

telik az adatbázis


----------



## kardospet (2010 December 1)

néha túl gyors vagyok(olyan mint egy német géppuska)


----------



## kardospet (2010 December 1)

ajjjajajaj bepuska katuska


----------



## kardospet (2010 December 1)

Alakul, mint púpos gyerek a prés alatt


----------



## kardospet (2010 December 1)

húsz. vajon összejön????????????


----------



## kardospet (2010 December 1)

Köll mégegy????


----------



## magyarhuszar (2010 December 1)

Első hozzászolásom
még kell pár


----------



## magyarhuszar (2010 December 1)

Második hozzászolásom
még kell pár


----------



## magyarhuszar (2010 December 1)

Na még 13


----------



## magyarhuszar (2010 December 1)

12


----------



## magyarhuszar (2010 December 1)

11 kell még


----------



## magyarhuszar (2010 December 1)

10 alig várom már


----------



## magyarhuszar (2010 December 1)

Foci a legjobb  yeeehaa meg kilenc


----------



## magyarhuszar (2010 December 1)

52 köszönetem van decemberbe regiztem


----------



## magyarhuszar (2010 December 1)

Na még nyolc hozzászolás már kezdem unni.


----------



## magyarhuszar (2010 December 1)

hét darab kell még már meglehetne


----------



## magyarhuszar (2010 December 1)

6 db és megvan


----------



## magyarhuszar (2010 December 1)

5


----------



## magyarhuszar (2010 December 1)

3


----------



## magyarhuszar (2010 December 1)

2


----------



## magyarhuszar (2010 December 1)

1


----------



## magyarhuszar (2010 December 1)

megvan ezaz


----------



## magyarhuszar (2010 December 1)

azért még egyet irok hogy legyen biztos


----------



## tuono (2010 December 1)

1


----------



## tuono (2010 December 1)

2


----------



## Mydana (2010 December 1)

*1*

1


----------



## tuono (2010 December 1)

3


----------



## Mydana (2010 December 1)

*2*

2


----------



## Mydana (2010 December 1)

*3*

3


----------



## tuono (2010 December 1)

Éljenek a kanadai magyarok!


----------



## Mydana (2010 December 1)

*4*

4


----------



## Mydana (2010 December 1)

*5*

5


----------



## tuono (2010 December 1)

Pláne, ha így végre megszerezhetem a Kosztolany-i könyvét.


----------



## tuono (2010 December 1)

Több, mint 1 éve keresem.


----------



## sika21 (2010 December 1)

20 kell még, vagyis márcsak 19


----------



## tuono (2010 December 1)

Egyszerűen sehol nem kapni.


----------



## Mydana (2010 December 1)

*6*

6


----------



## sika21 (2010 December 1)

18


----------



## tuono (2010 December 1)

Pedig már a kiadóval is beszéltem.


----------



## Mydana (2010 December 1)

*7*

7


----------



## tuono (2010 December 1)

9 szer


----------



## sika21 (2010 December 1)

17


----------



## tuono (2010 December 1)

10 percet kértek, hogy megnézzék van-e raktáron?!


----------



## sika21 (2010 December 1)

16


----------



## Mydana (2010 December 1)

*8*

8


----------



## sika21 (2010 December 1)

15


----------



## tuono (2010 December 1)

De 11 hónapja vitték el az utolsó példányt.


----------



## sika21 (2010 December 1)

14


----------



## tuono (2010 December 1)

12 könyvesboltban jártam ezután.


----------



## sika21 (2010 December 1)

Lol  13


----------



## sika21 (2010 December 1)

12 órakor keltem...


----------



## tuono (2010 December 1)

13 hónapja feladtam.


----------



## sika21 (2010 December 1)

11


----------



## tuono (2010 December 1)

De most 14 perce írkálok.


----------



## sika21 (2010 December 1)

10


----------



## Mydana (2010 December 1)

*9*

9


----------



## tuono (2010 December 1)

És nemhogy 15 ember, de senki sem olvassa ezt szerintem.


----------



## sika21 (2010 December 1)

márcsak 9!!! EZAZ! xD


----------



## sika21 (2010 December 1)

88888888


----------



## sika21 (2010 December 1)

77777777777


----------



## tuono (2010 December 1)

16 os busz is van Pesten.


----------



## tuono (2010 December 1)

17 fok van a lakásban.


----------



## sika21 (2010 December 1)

666666666666666


----------



## Mydana (2010 December 1)

*6*

6


----------



## sika21 (2010 December 1)

visszaszámlálás indul. :5


----------



## Mydana (2010 December 1)

*5*

5


----------



## tuono (2010 December 1)

18 évesen érettségiztem.


----------



## sika21 (2010 December 1)

4


----------



## Mydana (2010 December 1)

*4*

4


----------



## sika21 (2010 December 1)

three


----------



## tuono (2010 December 1)

19 barátnőm volt.  kb.


----------



## Mydana (2010 December 1)

*3*

3


----------



## sika21 (2010 December 1)

Two !


----------



## tuono (2010 December 1)

20!!!!! Még két nap. LOL Jó számolgatást a többieknek.


----------



## Mydana (2010 December 1)

*2*

2


----------



## sika21 (2010 December 1)

ÉÉÉS utolsó csókolom


----------



## Mydana (2010 December 1)

*1*

1


----------



## Mydana (2010 December 1)

*Köszönöm!!!*

Köszönöm, hogy megcsinálhattam! :4:


----------



## Mydana (2010 December 1)

*dls*

fdlskf


----------



## tuono (2010 December 1)

21 Black jack!


----------



## kszorsi (2010 December 1)

nagyon jó kis téma


----------



## kszorsi (2010 December 1)

kiss


----------



## kszorsi (2010 December 1)




----------



## kszorsi (2010 December 1)

kiss


----------



## kszorsi (2010 December 1)

:razz:


----------



## kszorsi (2010 December 1)

:55:


----------



## kszorsi (2010 December 1)

köszönöm


----------



## kszorsi (2010 December 1)

kiss


----------



## kszorsi (2010 December 1)

:88:


----------



## kszorsi (2010 December 1)




----------



## Beccus (2010 December 1)

*Jelentett elem*

Beccus is bejelentette ezt az elemet.

A bejelentés oka:


> a


----------



## essztor (2010 December 1)

szia


----------



## kszorsi (2010 December 1)




----------



## kszorsi (2010 December 1)

:-?


----------



## kszorsi (2010 December 1)

kiss


----------



## kszorsi (2010 December 1)

:88:


----------



## kszorsi (2010 December 1)




----------



## kszorsi (2010 December 1)

kiss


----------



## kszorsi (2010 December 1)




----------



## kszorsi (2010 December 1)




----------



## kszorsi (2010 December 1)




----------



## kszorsi (2010 December 1)

kiss


----------



## kszorsi (2010 December 1)




----------



## kszorsi (2010 December 1)

8)


----------



## kszorsi (2010 December 1)

:--:


----------



## kszorsi (2010 December 1)




----------



## kszorsi (2010 December 1)

szuper


----------



## kszorsi (2010 December 1)

kiss


----------



## maumon (2010 December 1)

*20 hozzaszolas*

Ez lenne az elso.


----------



## maumon (2010 December 1)

*20 hozzaszolas*

Ez lenne a masodik.


----------



## maumon (2010 December 1)

*20 hozzaszolas*

Harmadik.


----------



## maumon (2010 December 1)

*20 hozzaszolas*

4.


----------



## maumon (2010 December 1)

5.


----------



## geigerp (2010 December 1)

köszi


----------



## maumon (2010 December 1)

6.


----------



## maumon (2010 December 1)

Ket uzenet kozott 20 masodpercet kell varni. 7.


----------



## maumon (2010 December 1)

8.


----------



## maumon (2010 December 1)

9. meg 11*20 masodperc


----------



## maumon (2010 December 1)

10.


----------



## maumon (2010 December 1)

11.


----------



## maumon (2010 December 1)

12.


----------



## maumon (2010 December 1)

13.


----------



## maumon (2010 December 1)

14.


----------



## maumon (2010 December 1)

15.


----------



## maumon (2010 December 1)

16.


----------



## maumon (2010 December 1)

17.


----------



## maumon (2010 December 1)

Ket nap mar letelt. Mar csak 3 hsz kell.


----------



## maumon (2010 December 1)

utolso elotti.


----------



## maumon (2010 December 1)

utolso.


----------



## maumon (2010 December 1)

Szivatnak?! Megvan a ketnapos regisztraciom, megvan a 20 hsz-em, es ugyanaz a szoveg jelenik meg, ha meg akarok nezni vmit, vagyis, hogy kell 2 nap, es kell 20hsz. Grrr.


----------



## Limon (2010 December 1)

1


----------



## Limon (2010 December 1)

2


----------



## Haymanti (2010 December 1)

klne2 írta:


> Üdvözlet Szegedről!


Szeretettel üdvözlök mindenkit!:..:


----------



## Limon (2010 December 1)

3


----------



## Limon (2010 December 1)

4


----------



## Limon (2010 December 1)

5


----------



## Limon (2010 December 1)

6


----------



## Limon (2010 December 1)

7


----------



## Limon (2010 December 1)

8


----------



## Limon (2010 December 1)

9


----------



## Limon (2010 December 1)

10


----------



## Limon (2010 December 1)

És olyan lesz, mint a folyóvizek mellé ültetett fa,


----------



## Limon (2010 December 1)

a mely idejekorán megadja gyümölcsét,


----------



## Limon (2010 December 1)

és levele nem hervad el;


----------



## Limon (2010 December 1)

és minden munkájában jó szerencsés lészen.


----------



## Limon (2010 December 1)

15


----------



## Limon (2010 December 1)

16


----------



## Limon (2010 December 1)

17


----------



## Limon (2010 December 1)

18


----------



## Limon (2010 December 1)

19


----------



## Limon (2010 December 1)

20


----------



## robrulz (2010 December 1)

1


----------



## robrulz (2010 December 1)

2


----------



## robrulz (2010 December 1)

3


----------



## robrulz (2010 December 1)

4


----------



## robrulz (2010 December 1)

5


----------



## robrulz (2010 December 1)

6


----------



## robrulz (2010 December 1)

7


----------



## robrulz (2010 December 1)

8


----------



## robrulz (2010 December 1)

9


----------



## robrulz (2010 December 1)

10


----------



## robrulz (2010 December 1)

11


----------



## robrulz (2010 December 1)

12


----------



## robrulz (2010 December 1)

13


----------



## robrulz (2010 December 1)

14


----------



## robrulz (2010 December 1)

15


----------



## robrulz (2010 December 1)

16


----------



## robrulz (2010 December 1)

17


----------



## robrulz (2010 December 1)

18


----------



## robrulz (2010 December 1)

19


----------



## robrulz (2010 December 1)

20


----------



## robrulz (2010 December 1)

21


----------



## robrulz (2010 December 1)

roppan a szikla, pattog a szikra


----------



## robrulz (2010 December 1)

cseng-bong a csarnok és reng a talaj


----------



## robrulz (2010 December 1)

ha kósza szikra száll szakállunkra


----------



## robrulz (2010 December 1)

egy kupa habzó ser eloltja majd


----------



## robrulz (2010 December 1)

csattog a csákány, a vaskalapács


----------



## kapoca (2010 December 1)

1


----------



## kapoca (2010 December 1)

2


----------



## knagy07 (2010 December 1)

twet


----------



## kapoca (2010 December 1)

csattog a csákány, a vaskalapács


----------



## knagy07 (2010 December 1)

rew


----------



## knagy07 (2010 December 1)

edASD


----------



## knagy07 (2010 December 1)

W


----------



## knagy07 (2010 December 1)

aw


----------



## knagy07 (2010 December 1)

fdssyd


----------



## knagy07 (2010 December 1)

sas


----------



## kapoca (2010 December 1)

3


----------



## knagy07 (2010 December 1)

DÍa


----------



## knagy07 (2010 December 1)

DEDsd


----------



## knagy07 (2010 December 1)

fas


----------



## knagy07 (2010 December 1)

cíí


----------



## knagy07 (2010 December 1)

xcdíyx


----------



## knagy07 (2010 December 1)

ySaSas


----------



## knagy07 (2010 December 1)

xí


----------



## knagy07 (2010 December 1)

x


----------



## knagy07 (2010 December 1)

rtwerwe


----------



## kapoca (2010 December 1)

5


----------



## kapoca (2010 December 1)

6


----------



## kapoca (2010 December 1)

7


----------



## kapoca (2010 December 1)

8


----------



## kapoca (2010 December 1)

9


----------



## kapoca (2010 December 1)

10


----------



## kapoca (2010 December 1)

11


----------



## kekoakos (2010 December 1)

még hány kell?


----------



## kekoakos (2010 December 1)

naa


----------



## kekoakos (2010 December 1)




----------



## kapoca (2010 December 1)

11


----------



## aly44 (2010 December 1)

1


----------



## aly44 (2010 December 1)

2


----------



## aly44 (2010 December 1)

3


----------



## aly44 (2010 December 1)

4


----------



## aly44 (2010 December 1)

5


----------



## aly44 (2010 December 1)

6


----------



## kapoca (2010 December 1)

12


----------



## aly44 (2010 December 1)

7


----------



## kapoca (2010 December 1)

13


----------



## aly44 (2010 December 1)

mennyi kell még??


----------



## aly44 (2010 December 1)

9


----------



## aly44 (2010 December 1)

10


----------



## kapoca (2010 December 1)

14


----------



## aly44 (2010 December 1)

11


----------



## aly44 (2010 December 1)

12


----------



## kapoca (2010 December 1)

15


----------



## aly44 (2010 December 1)

13


----------



## kapoca (2010 December 1)

16


----------



## kapoca (2010 December 1)

17


----------



## aly44 (2010 December 1)

14


----------



## aly44 (2010 December 1)

15


----------



## aly44 (2010 December 1)

16


----------



## kapoca (2010 December 1)

18


----------



## aly44 (2010 December 1)

17


----------



## aly44 (2010 December 1)

18


----------



## kapoca (2010 December 1)

19


----------



## aly44 (2010 December 1)

19


----------



## aly44 (2010 December 1)

21


----------



## aly44 (2010 December 1)

20


----------



## aly44 (2010 December 1)

elég már?


----------



## chros69 (2010 December 2)

x


----------



## chros69 (2010 December 2)

c


----------



## chros69 (2010 December 2)

v


----------



## chros69 (2010 December 2)

b


----------



## chros69 (2010 December 2)

n


----------



## chros69 (2010 December 2)

m


----------



## chros69 (2010 December 2)

a


----------



## chros69 (2010 December 2)

s


----------



## chros69 (2010 December 2)

d


----------



## chros69 (2010 December 2)

f


----------



## chros69 (2010 December 2)

g


----------



## chros69 (2010 December 2)

h


----------



## chros69 (2010 December 2)

j


----------



## chros69 (2010 December 2)

k


----------



## chros69 (2010 December 2)

l


----------



## chros69 (2010 December 2)

é


----------



## chros69 (2010 December 2)

á


----------



## chros69 (2010 December 2)

ű


----------



## chros69 (2010 December 2)

q


----------



## chros69 (2010 December 2)

w


----------



## chros69 (2010 December 2)

e


----------



## timicso (2010 December 2)

20
visszafelé számolok


----------



## timicso (2010 December 2)

19


----------



## timicso (2010 December 2)

18


----------



## timicso (2010 December 2)

17


----------



## timicso (2010 December 2)

16


----------



## timicso (2010 December 2)

15


----------



## timicso (2010 December 2)

14


----------



## timicso (2010 December 2)

13


----------



## timicso (2010 December 2)

12


----------



## timicso (2010 December 2)

11


----------



## timicso (2010 December 2)

10


----------



## timicso (2010 December 2)

9


----------



## timicso (2010 December 2)

8


----------



## timicso (2010 December 2)

7


----------



## timicso (2010 December 2)

6


----------



## timicso (2010 December 2)

5


----------



## timicso (2010 December 2)

4


----------



## timicso (2010 December 2)

3


----------



## timicso (2010 December 2)

2


----------



## timicso (2010 December 2)

1


----------



## timicso (2010 December 2)

0


----------



## ReginaPh (2010 December 2)

*Udv*

Udvozlet mindenkinek!


----------



## ReginaPh (2010 December 2)

19


----------



## ReginaPh (2010 December 2)

18


----------



## ReginaPh (2010 December 2)

17


----------



## ReginaPh (2010 December 2)

ezt a husz hozzaszolas szabalyt igazan meg lehetne valtoztatni...


----------



## ReginaPh (2010 December 2)

15


----------



## ReginaPh (2010 December 2)

14


----------



## ReginaPh (2010 December 2)

tizenharom


----------



## ReginaPh (2010 December 2)

tizenketto


----------



## ReginaPh (2010 December 2)

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## ReginaPh (2010 December 2)

eleven


----------



## ReginaPh (2010 December 2)

tiz


----------



## ReginaPh (2010 December 2)

kilenc


----------



## ReginaPh (2010 December 2)

nyolc eight


----------



## ReginaPh (2010 December 2)

héééééééééééééééééééééééééééééééééét


----------



## ReginaPh (2010 December 2)

haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat


----------



## ReginaPh (2010 December 2)

five


----------



## ReginaPh (2010 December 2)

négy


----------



## ReginaPh (2010 December 2)

három te vagy az én párom


----------



## ReginaPh (2010 December 2)

kettő, csipkebokor vessző


----------



## Adriennke88 (2010 December 2)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Adriennke88 (2010 December 2)

Ma csütörtök van, kérem akinél nincs, az írjon!


----------



## Adriennke88 (2010 December 2)

Egy jelentkező sincsen?? Hm....akkor gyorsan összegyűlik a 20 hozzászólásom.


----------



## Adriennke88 (2010 December 2)

Még kérlek szépen van 17 db hátra!


----------



## Adriennke88 (2010 December 2)

Mit írjak?


----------



## Adriennke88 (2010 December 2)

Senki nincsen???:O


----------



## Adriennke88 (2010 December 2)

Jajjjjjj..itt reggel 7:21 perc van:S


----------



## Adriennke88 (2010 December 2)

De furiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## Adriennke88 (2010 December 2)

1tag és 2 vendég böngészik....


----------



## Adriennke88 (2010 December 2)

Jajj, még mindig van 11 hozzászólás...nehezebb mint gondoltam


----------



## Adriennke88 (2010 December 2)

Jó nagy hó van...de jó...én nem örülök ennek


----------



## Adriennke88 (2010 December 2)

Senki nem akar írni???


----------



## Adriennke88 (2010 December 2)

Mindenki regisztráljon!!! Élvezd az írás örömeit!


----------



## Adriennke88 (2010 December 2)

Na még 7db....................


----------



## Adriennke88 (2010 December 2)

Márt csak 6db+1nap Vagy nincs is plussz 1 nap??


----------



## Adriennke88 (2010 December 2)

4


----------



## Adriennke88 (2010 December 2)

Aktív fórumozó lettem!!!


----------



## Adriennke88 (2010 December 2)

Ennyi hozzászólást??? 8840oldal Hmmmm


----------



## Adriennke88 (2010 December 2)

Az Am tudtommal délután........asszem....akkor az sem semmi


----------



## Adriennke88 (2010 December 2)

Na akkor jó fórumozást mindenkinek, és jó bájcsevelygést...nekem jót tett magamban


----------



## ashvagandha (2010 December 2)

Érdekes dolog ez a 20 hozzászólás korlát...


----------



## ashvagandha (2010 December 2)

Vajon miért van?


----------



## ashvagandha (2010 December 2)

Ha egyszer semmitmondással is össze lehet gyűjteni...


----------



## ashvagandha (2010 December 2)

Csak idő kérdése...


----------



## ashvagandha (2010 December 2)

És türelemé...


----------



## ashvagandha (2010 December 2)

Lehet, hogy ez a próbatétel...?


----------



## badarcs87 (2010 December 2)

a


----------



## nana88 (2010 December 2)

Halihó! Nekem is kéne az a 20 hozzászólás....


----------



## badarcs87 (2010 December 2)

Alsószentgyörgy


----------



## badarcs87 (2010 December 2)

b


----------



## badarcs87 (2010 December 2)

c


----------



## badarcs87 (2010 December 2)

d


----------



## badarcs87 (2010 December 2)

d


----------



## pilagu (2010 December 2)

11


----------



## pilagu (2010 December 2)

12


----------



## pilagu (2010 December 2)

13


----------



## pilagu (2010 December 2)

14


----------



## nana88 (2010 December 2)

14


----------



## pilagu (2010 December 2)

15


----------



## pilagu (2010 December 2)

16


----------



## pilagu (2010 December 2)

17


----------



## ashvagandha (2010 December 2)

Így teszik próbára az elhivatottságunkat...


----------



## badarcs87 (2010 December 2)

már amelyik zenész tud improvizálni


----------



## ashvagandha (2010 December 2)

Mert amúgy tök értelmetlen.


----------



## pilagu (2010 December 2)

18


----------



## badarcs87 (2010 December 2)

1


----------



## ashvagandha (2010 December 2)

Egyetlen zeneszámot szeretnék innen letölteni.


----------



## badarcs87 (2010 December 2)

7


----------



## ashvagandha (2010 December 2)

Lehet, hogy utána nem is láttok többet.


----------



## ashvagandha (2010 December 2)

11


----------



## badarcs87 (2010 December 2)

3


----------



## ashvagandha (2010 December 2)

12


----------



## badarcs87 (2010 December 2)

4


----------



## pilagu (2010 December 2)

19


----------



## ashvagandha (2010 December 2)

És még 20 másodpercet várni is kell...


----------



## badarcs87 (2010 December 2)

5


----------



## pilagu (2010 December 2)

20


----------



## ashvagandha (2010 December 2)

14


----------



## badarcs87 (2010 December 2)

6


----------



## ashvagandha (2010 December 2)

pilagu írta:


> 20



gratula


----------



## ashvagandha (2010 December 2)

16


----------



## ashvagandha (2010 December 2)

17


----------



## ashvagandha (2010 December 2)

18


----------



## ashvagandha (2010 December 2)

19


----------



## badarcs87 (2010 December 2)

8


----------



## ashvagandha (2010 December 2)

20


----------



## badarcs87 (2010 December 2)

9


----------



## badarcs87 (2010 December 2)

10


----------



## badarcs87 (2010 December 2)

11


----------



## badarcs87 (2010 December 2)

12


----------



## badarcs87 (2010 December 2)

13


----------



## badarcs87 (2010 December 2)

14


----------



## badarcs87 (2010 December 2)

15


----------



## badarcs87 (2010 December 2)

16


----------



## badarcs87 (2010 December 2)

17


----------



## badarcs87 (2010 December 2)

18


----------



## badarcs87 (2010 December 2)

19


----------



## badarcs87 (2010 December 2)

20


----------



## worszika (2010 December 2)

Hello mindenkinek!


----------



## worszika (2010 December 2)

szia jelen


----------



## Jimmy999 (2010 December 2)

*Karaoke*

Nemtudja valaki h kell letolteni ezeket a karacsonyi midiket?


----------



## fl20101265 (2010 December 2)

nagyszerü


----------



## fl20101265 (2010 December 2)

üdvözlet mindenkinek


----------



## fl20101265 (2010 December 2)

még írnom kell...


----------



## fl20101265 (2010 December 2)

, hogy összegyűljön 20


----------



## fl20101265 (2010 December 2)

hozzászólás


----------



## baltazarprof (2010 December 2)

Mindenkit üdvözlök a fórumon!Jó egészséget,örömöt kívánok mindenkinek!!!


----------



## corsair4 (2010 December 2)

*hahó*

üdvözlet mindenkinek


----------



## corsair4 (2010 December 2)

esik a hó


----------



## corsair4 (2010 December 2)

és nagyon hideg van


----------



## corsair4 (2010 December 2)

persze otthon is


----------



## corsair4 (2010 December 2)

lassan készülünk


----------



## corsair4 (2010 December 2)

a karácsonyra


----------



## gizzz (2010 December 2)

Köszönet érte!


----------



## corsair4 (2010 December 2)

de még


----------



## gizzz (2010 December 2)

Thanks!


----------



## corsair4 (2010 December 2)

előbb jön


----------



## ibolyacska89 (2010 December 2)

sziasztok


----------



## ibolyacska89 (2010 December 2)

2 szia


----------



## ibolyacska89 (2010 December 2)

3 szia


----------



## ibolyacska89 (2010 December 2)

4 hello


----------



## ibolyacska89 (2010 December 2)

5 hali


----------



## ibolyacska89 (2010 December 2)

6


----------



## ibolyacska89 (2010 December 2)

7


----------



## ibolyacska89 (2010 December 2)

8


----------



## ibolyacska89 (2010 December 2)

9


----------



## ibolyacska89 (2010 December 2)

10


----------



## ibolyacska89 (2010 December 2)

11


----------



## ibolyacska89 (2010 December 2)

12


----------



## ibolyacska89 (2010 December 2)

13


----------



## ibolyacska89 (2010 December 2)

14


----------



## corsair4 (2010 December 2)

a télapó


----------



## ibolyacska89 (2010 December 2)

15


----------



## ibolyacska89 (2010 December 2)

16


----------



## ibolyacska89 (2010 December 2)

17


----------



## ibolyacska89 (2010 December 2)

18


----------



## ibolyacska89 (2010 December 2)

19


----------



## ibolyacska89 (2010 December 2)

20 jaj 
bocsi de nagyon fontos amit meg kell nezzek
bocs mindenkinek


----------



## corsair4 (2010 December 2)

megyünk korcsolyázni


----------



## corsair4 (2010 December 2)

ma


----------



## TM74 (2010 December 2)

Hóval lepett égi úton 
Mikulás már útra kél, 
csillagok szállnak fölötte, 
s vígan fut véle a szél.

 

Zelk Zoltán
Mikulás útra kél c. vers


----------



## krityó23 (2010 December 2)

még mindig nincs meg a 20


----------



## krityó23 (2010 December 2)

talán ez az utolsó


----------



## corsair4 (2010 December 2)

holnap vásárlás


----------



## krityó23 (2010 December 2)

Ha meg van a 20 db hozzászólás és a 48 óra, mennyi idő múlva lesznek elérhetőek a letöltések??


----------



## szlagi (2010 December 2)

Ó de várom már, hogy ebben a topikban nézelődjek !!


----------



## gizzz (2010 December 2)

Szia! Köszönet!


----------



## szlagi (2010 December 2)

Illetve a szabályok szerint nézelődhessek !


----------



## gizzz (2010 December 2)

Én is most gyűjtöm a 20 értelmes hozzászólást


----------



## gizzz (2010 December 2)

Most hallottam erről az oldalról és sok hasznos, jó... mi több, szép dolgot látok itt


----------



## szlagi (2010 December 2)

Erre is nagyon kiváncsi vagyok !
De még nincs jogom hozzá .


----------



## gizzz (2010 December 2)

Tulajdonképpen sok minden érdekel... Most két témában keresgélek: varrás és kreatív ötletek Karácsonyra.


----------



## szlagi (2010 December 2)

Látatlanban is biztos vagyok benne, hogy gyönyörűségek rejtőznek itt.


----------



## gizzz (2010 December 2)

Az általános iskolánkban karácsonyi csendesnapot tartunk, aminek az a címe: népek Karácsonya.


----------



## gizzz (2010 December 2)

Különböző állomásokon különböző szokásokkal ismerkedhetnek meg a gyerekek... és mi, felnőttek is


----------



## gizzz (2010 December 2)

Esetleg, ha a világ olyan táján éltek, ahol valamilyen érdekes karácsonyi szokás van, örülnék, ha elmondanátok, hátha ezzel is színesíthetjük az ünnepünket.


----------



## gizzz (2010 December 2)

Látom összejött a 20... én is erre törekszem...


----------



## corsair4 (2010 December 2)

a fát


----------



## gizzz (2010 December 2)

Szeretnék jönni... de még gyűjtöm a hozzászólásokat, ... valamint a napokat


----------



## TM74 (2010 December 2)

Sziasztok! Én is a 20-ra gyúrok)


----------



## gizzz (2010 December 2)

Összegyűjtök még néhány hozzászólást... és jövök nézelődni errefelé is...


----------



## gizzz (2010 December 2)

én is így vagyok ezzel... de gyűjtöm az üzeneteket...


----------



## gizzz (2010 December 2)

már elkezdtem visszafelé számolni...


----------



## gizzz (2010 December 2)

és még akkor itt van ez a két nap is... háááát, akkor jövő héten találkozunk...


----------



## corsair4 (2010 December 2)

majd csak


----------



## gizzz (2010 December 2)

nagyon-nagyon örülök, hogy ilyesmivel is találkozok itt... alig várom, hogy elteljen a 20 nap és fel-letölteni is tudjak...


----------



## gizzz (2010 December 2)

Köszönet a jó ötletekért!


----------



## gizzz (2010 December 2)

Kipróbálom a borecetkészítést.


----------



## Mücike (2010 December 2)

*-*

Sziasztok!


----------



## Mücike (2010 December 2)

Próbálom összeszedni a 20 hozzászólást, ahogy itt mindenki.


----------



## Mücike (2010 December 2)

a1


----------



## Mücike (2010 December 2)

a2


----------



## Mücike (2010 December 2)

Látom működik, így talán össze is jön a kötelező 20.


----------



## Mücike (2010 December 2)

a3


----------



## corsair4 (2010 December 2)

az utolsó


----------



## Mücike (2010 December 2)

a4


----------



## Mücike (2010 December 2)

a5


----------



## Mücike (2010 December 2)

a6


----------



## Mücike (2010 December 2)

a7


----------



## Mücike (2010 December 2)

a8


----------



## Mücike (2010 December 2)

a9


----------



## Mücike (2010 December 2)

a10


----------



## Mücike (2010 December 2)

a11


----------



## Mücike (2010 December 2)

a12


----------



## Mücike (2010 December 2)

a13


----------



## Mücike (2010 December 2)

a14


----------



## Mücike (2010 December 2)

a15


----------



## Mücike (2010 December 2)

a16


----------



## Mücike (2010 December 2)

a17


----------



## Belfeg (2010 December 2)

Szeretném , ha segítenél a luxemburg gróf honlapjának menyitásában 
vagy más letöltésbe ha lehet áttenni.

Köszönöm Belfeg

Nagyon jok ahonlapok .Sokat böngészem.Ajánlottam a barátaimnais. 


Belfeg

Sanyo66 nak üzenem, hogy továbra is ilyen jó filmeket tegyen fel.Jó munkát kíván Belfeg


Sajnos ezeken akettes letöltökön nemigazodokel .Ha valaki megírná a rejtét annak megköszönöm.Belfeg


----------



## corsair4 (2010 December 2)

napon


----------



## Beccus (2010 December 2)

...


----------



## corsair4 (2010 December 2)

fogjuk


----------



## Beccus (2010 December 2)

???


----------



## corsair4 (2010 December 2)

csak


----------



## Beccus (2010 December 2)

3


----------



## Beccus (2010 December 2)

4


----------



## corsair4 (2010 December 2)

talán


----------



## Beccus (2010 December 2)

5


----------



## Beccus (2010 December 2)

6


----------



## Beccus (2010 December 2)

8


----------



## Beccus (2010 December 2)

9


----------



## Beccus (2010 December 2)

11


----------



## Beccus (2010 December 2)

12


----------



## corsair4 (2010 December 2)

az


----------



## Beccus (2010 December 2)

13


----------



## Beccus (2010 December 2)

14


----------



## corsair4 (2010 December 2)

utolsó


----------



## Beccus (2010 December 2)

15


----------



## Beccus (2010 December 2)

16


----------



## Beccus (2010 December 2)

17


----------



## Beccus (2010 December 2)

18


----------



## Beccus (2010 December 2)

19


----------



## Beccus (2010 December 2)

20


----------



## Beccus (2010 December 2)

21


----------



## corsair4 (2010 December 2)

na most miért nem megy?


----------



## lucus26 (2010 December 2)




----------



## lucus26 (2010 December 2)

1


----------



## lucus26 (2010 December 2)

3


----------



## lucus26 (2010 December 2)

4


----------



## lucus26 (2010 December 2)

5


----------



## lucus26 (2010 December 2)

6


----------



## lucus26 (2010 December 2)

7


----------



## lucus26 (2010 December 2)

8


----------



## lucus26 (2010 December 2)

9


----------



## lucus26 (2010 December 2)

10


----------



## lucus26 (2010 December 2)

11


----------



## lucus26 (2010 December 2)

12


----------



## lucus26 (2010 December 2)

13


----------



## lucus26 (2010 December 2)

14


----------



## lucus26 (2010 December 2)

15


----------



## lucus26 (2010 December 2)

16


----------



## lucus26 (2010 December 2)

17


----------



## Anna34 (2010 December 2)

1


----------



## lucus26 (2010 December 2)

18


----------



## Anna34 (2010 December 2)

2


----------



## lucus26 (2010 December 2)

19


----------



## lucus26 (2010 December 2)

20


----------



## Anna34 (2010 December 2)

3


----------



## lucus26 (2010 December 2)

21


----------



## Anna34 (2010 December 2)

4


----------



## Anna34 (2010 December 2)

5


----------



## Anna34 (2010 December 2)

6


----------



## Anna34 (2010 December 2)

7


----------



## Anna34 (2010 December 2)

8


----------



## Anna34 (2010 December 2)

9


----------



## Anna34 (2010 December 2)

10


----------



## Anna34 (2010 December 2)

11


----------



## Anna34 (2010 December 2)

12


----------



## Anna34 (2010 December 2)

13


----------



## Anna34 (2010 December 2)

14


----------



## NKinga (2010 December 2)

1


----------



## NKinga (2010 December 2)

2


----------



## NKinga (2010 December 2)

3


----------



## NKinga (2010 December 2)

4


----------



## NKinga (2010 December 2)

5


----------



## katonak (2010 December 2)

Sziasztok.

Ez most melyik oldal.


----------



## katonak (2010 December 2)

Az a baj ,hogy nem tudom mi a téma.Hol találom.


----------



## NKinga (2010 December 2)

6


----------



## NKinga (2010 December 2)

7


----------



## NKinga (2010 December 2)

8


----------



## NKinga (2010 December 2)

9


----------



## NKinga (2010 December 2)

10


----------



## NKinga (2010 December 2)

11


----------



## NKinga (2010 December 2)

12


----------



## NKinga (2010 December 2)

13


----------



## dunc4n (2010 December 2)

Mi...


----------



## dunc4n (2010 December 2)

...értelme...


----------



## NKinga (2010 December 2)

14


----------



## dunc4n (2010 December 2)

...van...


----------



## dunc4n (2010 December 2)

...annak...


----------



## dunc4n (2010 December 2)

...,hogy...


----------



## dunc4n (2010 December 2)

...van ez...


----------



## dunc4n (2010 December 2)

... a ...


----------



## NKinga (2010 December 2)

nincs értelme, csak kell a 20 hozzászólás.


----------



## dunc4n (2010 December 2)

... 20 ...


----------



## NKinga (2010 December 2)

16


----------



## dunc4n (2010 December 2)

... hozzászólásos ....


----------



## NKinga (2010 December 2)

17


----------



## dunc4n (2010 December 2)

... szabály ...


----------



## NKinga (2010 December 2)

18


----------



## dunc4n (2010 December 2)

... ,ha ....


----------



## NKinga (2010 December 2)

19


----------



## dunc4n (2010 December 2)

... direkt ...


----------



## dunc4n (2010 December 2)

... ezért ...


----------



## NKinga (2010 December 2)

20))))))


----------



## dunc4n (2010 December 2)

... fenntartanak ...


----------



## Anna34 (2010 December 2)

15


----------



## dunc4n (2010 December 2)

(grat) ... egy ...


----------



## dunc4n (2010 December 2)

... topicot ...


----------



## Anna34 (2010 December 2)

16


----------



## dunc4n (2010 December 2)

... arra, ...


----------



## Anna34 (2010 December 2)

17


----------



## dunc4n (2010 December 2)

... hogy ...


----------



## Anna34 (2010 December 2)

18


----------



## lacika65 (2010 December 2)

nekem 1


----------



## Anna34 (2010 December 2)

19


----------



## lacika65 (2010 December 2)

hol vagy katonak


----------



## katonak (2010 December 2)

Szia Laci.Lehet,hogy eltévedtünk.


----------



## dunc4n (2010 December 2)

... ezek...


----------



## lacika65 (2010 December 2)

gábornál ?


----------



## dunc4n (2010 December 2)

... összegyűljenek? ...


----------



## lacika65 (2010 December 2)

talán 4


----------



## NKinga (2010 December 2)

még mindig nemjó.....


----------



## lacika65 (2010 December 2)

jólenne


----------



## matpeet (2010 December 2)

20 hozzászólás nem sok, de miért fontos?


----------



## Anna34 (2010 December 2)

20


----------



## droidika (2010 December 2)

hsz. 1


----------



## droidika (2010 December 2)

hsz2


----------



## droidika (2010 December 2)

hsz 3


----------



## droidika (2010 December 2)

hsz4


----------



## droidika (2010 December 2)

hsz 5


----------



## droidika (2010 December 2)

hsz 6


----------



## droidika (2010 December 2)

hsz 7


----------



## droidika (2010 December 2)

hsz 8


----------



## droidika (2010 December 2)

hsz 9


----------



## droidika (2010 December 2)

hsz 10


----------



## droidika (2010 December 2)

hsz 11


----------



## droidika (2010 December 2)

hsz 12


----------



## droidika (2010 December 2)

hsz 13


----------



## droidika (2010 December 2)

hsz 14


----------



## droidika (2010 December 2)

hsz 15


----------



## droidika (2010 December 2)

hsz 16


----------



## droidika (2010 December 2)

hsz 17


----------



## droidika (2010 December 2)

hsz 18


----------



## droidika (2010 December 2)

hsz 19


----------



## droidika (2010 December 2)

hsz 20


----------



## droidika (2010 December 2)

hsz 21


----------



## kozmy (2010 December 2)

lol


----------



## teklaa (2010 December 2)

sziasztok!


----------



## kozmy (2010 December 2)

*nincs*

pl ?


----------



## kozmy (2010 December 2)

Üdv mindenkinek itt

thx

LoL

LoL

  

LoL

Lol

cseeendes éj

lolzorlolz alaphangulat ohjey

subiduba uuu subabuba

Lol

Lol

Lol

uhlalla

zorrolollo

: D : D

:d o k : D

lol

lol

lol

lol

lol

oké

1111222668893332

haha

nekem sem jó ... istenem

R.i.p


----------



## kozmy (2010 December 2)

R.i.p


----------



## kozmy (2010 December 2)

A kínai sárkányok (többek között) általában jóságos lények, míg az európai sárkányok és a perzsa mitológia sárkányai ellenségesek. A keresztény vallás sárkányai jellemzően mint a Sátán (ördög) vagy annak szolgái jelennek meg. Szent György vértanút a sárkány legyőzőjének tekintik. A magyar sárkány<sup id="cite_ref-0" class="reference">[1]</sup> a honfoglalás idején még egy törzsi tisztséget jelölt, s csak később vált elválaszthatatlanná a nyugati-keresztény mitológiákban szerepló bestia képétől. A magyar mitológia hagyományos sárkány-képe nem hüllő, hanem humanoid figura, akinek adott esetben több feje lehet, ami lelkeket szimbolizál. A 'sárkány' szó jelentése valószínűleg "fehér kán".


----------



## William93 (2010 December 2)

Hello Mindenki !
Jelen


----------



## kozmy (2010 December 2)

nem fog úgysem bekövetkezni


----------



## kozmy (2010 December 2)

4+1 = 4 mert itt vagyunk


----------



## William93 (2010 December 2)

Jelenleg ki mivel foglalkozik?


----------



## William93 (2010 December 2)

Szia!
Mizus emberek?


----------



## kozmy (2010 December 2)

én a sony ericcson x8at ajánlom azoknak az embereknek akiknek 1 mindenttudó okos telefon kell. de már az uj szoftverrel


----------



## kozmy (2010 December 2)

vagy az összes x szériás sony-t. állítom hogy jobbak a nokiáknál is


----------



## kozmy (2010 December 2)

elvileg ha besózza valaki a cipőjét akkor nem büdösödik be  még nem próbáltam csak hallottam róla


----------



## kozmy (2010 December 2)

ha vizes rongyot teszünk az új cipő sarkához és megcsapkodjuk kalapáccsal akkor nem fogja feltörni a sarkunkat a cipő. mamám szerint. és nekem bevált


----------



## kozmy (2010 December 2)

valakitől választ várok . igaz hogy a krumpliban van elektromos áram ?


----------



## kozmy (2010 December 2)

a haladás útjba ne álljon senki


----------



## kozmy (2010 December 2)

a legjobb lenne a világvége. de ez esélytelen


----------



## kozmy (2010 December 2)

én is hallottam már hasonló dolgokról


----------



## kozmy (2010 December 2)

köszönjük a fejezeteket


----------



## kozmy (2010 December 2)

aljas rágalom


----------



## kozmy (2010 December 2)

neten értelmetlen ismerkedni ...


----------



## kozmy (2010 December 2)

a hűség a legfontosabb


----------



## kozmy (2010 December 2)

a beteljesült szerelem a legszebb


----------



## kisbear (2010 December 2)

Üdvözlet mindenkinek.


----------



## VirginiaOlimpia (2010 December 2)

Sziasztok! Örülök, hogy flefedeztem ezt az oldalt


----------



## VirginiaOlimpia (2010 December 2)




----------



## VirginiaOlimpia (2010 December 2)




----------



## VirginiaOlimpia (2010 December 2)




----------



## VirginiaOlimpia (2010 December 2)




----------



## VirginiaOlimpia (2010 December 2)

.)


----------



## VirginiaOlimpia (2010 December 2)




----------



## VirginiaOlimpia (2010 December 2)

jó a hó


----------



## VirginiaOlimpia (2010 December 2)

halihó


----------



## VirginiaOlimpia (2010 December 2)

szép téli nap


----------



## VirginiaOlimpia (2010 December 2)

hohoho


----------



## VirginiaOlimpia (2010 December 2)




----------



## VirginiaOlimpia (2010 December 2)

Hull a hó és hózik


----------



## VirginiaOlimpia (2010 December 2)




----------



## paxxman (2010 December 2)

*x*

x


----------



## VirginiaOlimpia (2010 December 2)




----------



## VirginiaOlimpia (2010 December 2)




----------



## VirginiaOlimpia (2010 December 2)

3


----------



## VirginiaOlimpia (2010 December 2)

2


----------



## VirginiaOlimpia (2010 December 2)

1


----------



## VirginiaOlimpia (2010 December 2)




----------



## Nofrette (2010 December 2)

*1*

nagyon köszönöm!


----------



## Nofrette (2010 December 2)

*2*

de mi értelme ennek a szabálynak, ha így lehet kiskapuzni?


----------



## Nofrette (2010 December 2)

*3*

persze örülök


----------



## Nofrette (2010 December 2)

*4*

és újra csak köszönöm


----------



## Nofrette (2010 December 2)

*5*

kiss


----------



## Nofrette (2010 December 2)

*6*

most úgy is ráérek


----------



## Nofrette (2010 December 2)

*7*

\\m/


----------



## Nofrette (2010 December 2)

*8*

kipróbálom ezeket a grimaszokat


----------



## Nofrette (2010 December 2)

*9*

:d


----------



## Nofrette (2010 December 2)

*10*

vagy inkább idézek az Üvegtigrisből.
most azt nézem


----------



## Nofrette (2010 December 2)

*11*

"hálátlan takonypóc"


----------



## Nofrette (2010 December 2)

*12*

"véjzik a ojjom"


----------



## Nofrette (2010 December 2)

*13*

"most már végig kell csinálni"
kiabálják a menkülő vőlegénynek


----------



## Nofrette (2010 December 2)

*14*

"az a kérdés, hogy ugrott, vagy esett?!"


----------



## Nofrette (2010 December 2)

*15*

"városi béled van-é?"


----------



## orkg (2010 December 2)

hello mindenki


----------



## Nofrette (2010 December 2)

*16*

"az az én budim"


----------



## Nofrette (2010 December 2)

*17*

"gyere ki ez az én budim!
szarok a budidra"


----------



## Nofrette (2010 December 2)

*18*

"oda ne add neki már"


----------



## Nofrette (2010 December 2)

*19*

"kicsilány ezt ne csináld!"


----------



## Nofrette (2010 December 2)

*20*

na, megvan a 20. hozzászólásom.
még egyszer nagyon köszönöm a lehetőséget!
kiss


----------



## Storm6689 (2010 December 2)




----------



## Storm6689 (2010 December 2)

Szia!Jó ötlet volt ez a téma!


----------



## dkdoky (2010 December 3)

Összejött a 20 hozzászólás, most már rá kéne jönni hogyan lehet letölteni


----------



## akashi (2010 December 3)

*20*

Képregényeket szeretném letölteni a gyereknek mert végre elkezdett olvasni


----------



## akashi (2010 December 3)

Ehhez kell 20 hozzászólás.


----------



## akashi (2010 December 3)

ha igaz ez a harmadik...


----------



## akashi (2010 December 3)

egyébként nagyon örülök hogy megtaláltam...


----------



## akashi (2010 December 3)

az oldalt és a képregényeket, mert gyermekkoromban imádtam őket..


----------



## akashi (2010 December 3)

sajnos nem tudom hova lettek időközben az újságok..


----------



## akashi (2010 December 3)

mert szinte az összes kockás..


----------



## akashi (2010 December 3)

hahota..


----------



## akashi (2010 December 3)

alfa...


----------



## akashi (2010 December 3)

meg mi is volt a cime a többinek?..


----------



## akashi (2010 December 3)

hirtelen nem jut az eszembe..


----------



## akashi (2010 December 3)

kockás...


----------



## akashi (2010 December 3)

ja és a mozaik..


----------



## akashi (2010 December 3)

hirtelen több nem jut az eszembe.. viszont a kvarcjátékok igen..


----------



## akashi (2010 December 3)

a múltkor találtam egy oldalt ahol azzal foglalkoznak..


----------



## akashi (2010 December 3)

hogy a kvarcjátékokat PC-re írták..


----------



## akashi (2010 December 3)

annyira jó volt látni és játszani vele újra


----------



## akashi (2010 December 3)

eszembejutottak a régi dolgok.. mint pl. a számológépes óra.


----------



## akashi (2010 December 3)

azzal a sok kis gombbal amit csak rotringgal lehetett nyomkodni


----------



## akashi (2010 December 3)

ez már hanyadik?


----------



## akashi (2010 December 3)

pont a huszadik volt, tehát megvolt a húsz ez már a huszonegyedik.. remélem sikerül 
sziasztok


----------



## titi8907 (2010 December 3)

Szia!
itt vagyok.


----------



## Katap1 (2010 December 3)

Hello!
Üdvözlet Győrből!!


----------



## Katap1 (2010 December 3)

Nem értem nagyon,miért kell ez a húsz kommentes dolog!


----------



## Katap1 (2010 December 3)

már csak 16!


----------



## Katap1 (2010 December 3)

remélem meg tudom majd szerezni azokat a dolgokat amikért regisztráltam


----------



## Katap1 (2010 December 3)

fantasztikus!Még 14!


----------



## Katap1 (2010 December 3)

mikor lesz már karácsony?!


----------



## Katap1 (2010 December 3)

túl szeretnék már lenni a különböző vizsgákon és dolikon!


----------



## Katap1 (2010 December 3)

nagyon lassan gyűlnek ezek a kommentek!


----------



## Katap1 (2010 December 3)

már csak 10


----------



## Katap1 (2010 December 3)

1 perc alatt három komment...


----------



## Katap1 (2010 December 3)

8


----------



## Katap1 (2010 December 3)

7


----------



## Katap1 (2010 December 3)

6


----------



## Katap1 (2010 December 3)

5


----------



## Katap1 (2010 December 3)

4


----------



## Katap1 (2010 December 3)

3


----------



## Katap1 (2010 December 3)

2


----------



## Katap1 (2010 December 3)

és az utólsó!


----------



## sziferi (2010 December 3)

*Sziasztok*

Sziasztok Kedves Tagok!


----------



## sziferi (2010 December 3)

x2


----------



## sziferi (2010 December 3)

X 03


----------



## sziferi (2010 December 3)

X 004


----------



## sziferi (2010 December 3)

X 05


----------



## sziferi (2010 December 3)

x 06


----------



## sziferi (2010 December 3)

x 07


----------



## sziferi (2010 December 3)

x 08


----------



## sziferi (2010 December 3)

x 09


----------



## sziferi (2010 December 3)

x 10


----------



## sziferi (2010 December 3)

sfhjsklégjhs


----------



## sziferi (2010 December 3)

qerhiuteiojhgklyndnbyvcnb


----------



## sziferi (2010 December 3)

uziokmnsfn,.ycvbmágsh


----------



## sziferi (2010 December 3)

Elnézést, nem hibbantam meg, de akármit írtam ide nem akarta elküldeni előbb :S Aztán kiderült, hogy mégis elment minden üzenet.


----------



## sziferi (2010 December 3)

Szóval én most regisztráltam, és néhány helyre 20 hozzászólás a határ.


----------



## sziferi (2010 December 3)

Hát igyekszem ezt teljesíteni, hogy aztán igazán szétnézhessek itt az oldalon.


----------



## sziferi (2010 December 3)

Reméljük sikerül.


----------



## sziferi (2010 December 3)

Elnézést, hogy föltartottam itt a helyet. Majd igyekszem kevesebbet írni.


----------



## sziferi (2010 December 3)

További szép napot, sziasztok.


----------



## Belfeg (2010 December 3)

Keresem a sok hűhó emmyér magyar filmet.


Belfeg


----------



## Belfeg (2010 December 3)

Hangya üzenetét megkaptam.Köszönöm.

Belfeg


----------



## Belfeg (2010 December 3)

Megfejtettem a honlapra való belépést.


Belfeg


----------



## Belfeg (2010 December 3)

Szini nek köszönöm a jó szinházi honlapokat.

Belfeg


----------



## bertabarna (2010 December 3)

*Hát ez nekem még így is nehezen jön össze ez a húsz... de azért köszönöm*



Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg



nagyon akarok írni valamit


----------



## bertabarna (2010 December 3)

kettő


----------



## bertabarna (2010 December 3)

3


----------



## bertabarna (2010 December 3)

négy


----------



## bertabarna (2010 December 3)

öt


----------



## bertabarna (2010 December 3)

hathathathat


----------



## bertabarna (2010 December 3)

héthéthéthéthét77777


----------



## bertabarna (2010 December 3)

8888888


----------



## bertabarna (2010 December 3)

99991100245


----------



## bertabarna (2010 December 3)

10


----------



## bertabarna (2010 December 3)

11


----------



## bertabarna (2010 December 3)

12


----------



## bertabarna (2010 December 3)

13tizenhárommárcsakhétkell


----------



## bertabarna (2010 December 3)

14tizennégymárcsakhatkellhurrá


----------



## bertabarna (2010 December 3)

15tizenötazaztizenöt


----------



## bertabarna (2010 December 3)

16


----------



## bertabarna (2010 December 3)

17


----------



## bertabarna (2010 December 3)

18


----------



## bertabarna (2010 December 3)

19


----------



## bertabarna (2010 December 3)

20


----------



## niki1986 (2010 December 3)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


köszi szépen


----------



## niki1986 (2010 December 3)

de jó


----------



## niki1986 (2010 December 3)

Kalaman írta:


> hello mindenki!


halihó


----------



## TóthLajos (2010 December 3)

Sziasztok, még új vagyok, de igyekszek.


----------



## TóthLajos (2010 December 3)

hali


----------



## TóthLajos (2010 December 3)

4


----------



## TóthLajos (2010 December 3)

5


----------



## TóthLajos (2010 December 3)

6


----------



## TóthLajos (2010 December 3)

7


----------



## TóthLajos (2010 December 3)

8


----------



## TóthLajos (2010 December 3)

9


----------



## TóthLajos (2010 December 3)

10


----------



## TóthLajos (2010 December 3)

11


----------



## TóthLajos (2010 December 3)

12


----------



## TóthLajos (2010 December 3)

13


----------



## TóthLajos (2010 December 3)

14


----------



## TóthLajos (2010 December 3)

15


----------



## TóthLajos (2010 December 3)

16


----------



## TóthLajos (2010 December 3)

17


----------



## TóthLajos (2010 December 3)

18


----------



## TóthLajos (2010 December 3)

19


----------



## TóthLajos (2010 December 3)

20


----------



## zoard (2010 December 3)

Köszöntelek benneteket.


----------



## zoard (2010 December 3)

1


----------



## zoard (2010 December 3)

3
qtl { position: absolute; border: 1px solid #cccccc; -moz-border-radius: 5px; opacity: 0.2; line-height: 100%; z-index: 999; direction: ltr; } qtl:hover,qtl.open { opacity: 1; } qtl,qtlbar { height: 22px; } qtlbar { display: block; width: 100%; background-color: #cccccc; cursor: move; } qtlbar img { border: 0; padding: 3px; height: 16px; width: 16px; cursor: pointer; } qtlbar img:hover { background-color: #aaaaff; } qtl>iframe { border: 0; height: 0; width: 0; } qtl.open { height: auto; } qtl.open>iframe { height: 200px; width: 300px; }


----------



## ancika-levike (2010 December 3)

szuper


----------



## dorogia (2010 December 3)

*hozzászólás*



Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


 

Kedves Melitta!

én gyorsan szeretnék 20 hozzászólást

Üdv
Ákos


----------



## dorogia (2010 December 3)

TóthLajos írta:


> 15


 
Kedves Lajos 16.


----------



## vootee (2010 December 3)

*Üdvözlet!*

Már sokszor botlottam ebbe az oldalba, regisztráltam is, de a 20 hozzászólásnál leragadtam.


----------



## vootee (2010 December 3)

vootee írta:


> Már sokszor botlottam ebbe az oldalba, regisztráltam is, de a 20 hozzászólásnál leragadtam.


 Most kénytelen vagyok tovább lépni, mert különben nem lesz karácsonyi műsor az iskolában.


----------



## vootee (2010 December 3)

vootee írta:


> Most kénytelen vagyok tovább lépni, mert különben nem lesz karácsonyi műsor az iskolában.


A tanárnő mindig kitalál valamit.


----------



## vootee (2010 December 3)

vootee írta:


> A tanárnő mindig kitalál valamit.


Aztán utólag jut eszébe, hogy alap is kellene a műsorhoz.


----------



## vootee (2010 December 3)

vootee írta:


> Aztán utólag jut eszébe, hogy alap is kellene a műsorhoz.


Most is begyakoroltak már mindent.


----------



## thimyy (2010 December 3)

*jo*



Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


 ok


----------



## vootee (2010 December 3)

vootee írta:


> Most is begyakoroltak már mindent.


De hülyén néz ki, amikor az eredetire énekelnek rá.


----------



## thimyy (2010 December 3)

próbálok 20-at összeszedni


----------



## Szilencer (2010 December 3)

*a*

a


----------



## vootee (2010 December 3)

thimyy írta:


> ok


Én is próbálkozok.


----------



## Szilencer (2010 December 3)

Ok


----------



## vootee (2010 December 3)

vootee írta:


> Én is próbálkozok.


Még a fele sincs meg


----------



## Szilencer (2010 December 3)

Ok1


----------



## Szilencer (2010 December 3)

2


----------



## Szilencer (2010 December 3)

3


----------



## vootee (2010 December 3)

vootee írta:


> Még a fele sincs meg


Lassan halad...


----------



## Szilencer (2010 December 3)

4


----------



## vootee (2010 December 3)

vootee írta:


> Lassan halad...


De igyekszem.


----------



## izufizu (2010 December 3)

köszönöm


----------



## thimyy (2010 December 3)

Ez csak egy ötlet, a hozzászólás témája bármi lehet,
minden, ami nem sértő, nem ízléstelen, nem kötekedő.


----------



## vootee (2010 December 3)

vootee írta:


> De igyekszem.


Na félig megvagyok


----------



## Szilencer (2010 December 3)

5


----------



## thimyy (2010 December 3)

eee


----------



## vootee (2010 December 3)

vootee írta:


> Na félig megvagyok


Kezd izgalmas lenni.


----------



## thimyy (2010 December 3)

26


----------



## vootee (2010 December 3)

vootee írta:


> Kezd izgalmas lenni.


Életemben nem fórumoztam még ennyit


----------



## Szilencer (2010 December 3)

6


----------



## vootee (2010 December 3)

Szilencer írta:


> 6


Mások meg számolni tanulnak.


----------



## Szilencer (2010 December 3)

7


----------



## vootee (2010 December 3)

vootee írta:


> Mások meg számolni tanulnak.


Mint az énekesek beálláskor.


----------



## Szilencer (2010 December 3)

8


----------



## thimyy (2010 December 3)

jancsi


----------



## vootee (2010 December 3)

vootee írta:


> Mint az énekesek beálláskor.


Na nem a koncert utáni beállásra gondoltam


----------



## Szilencer (2010 December 3)

9


----------



## Szilencer (2010 December 3)

10


----------



## Szilencer (2010 December 3)

11


----------



## vootee (2010 December 3)

vootee írta:


> Na nem a koncert utáni beállásra gondoltam


Bár azokról is tudnék mesélni...


----------



## Szilencer (2010 December 3)

12


----------



## vootee (2010 December 3)

vootee írta:


> Bár azokról is tudnék mesélni...


Kezd izgalmas lenni.


----------



## Szilencer (2010 December 3)

13


----------



## vootee (2010 December 3)

vootee írta:


> Kezd izgalmas lenni.


Na már csak egy kell...


----------



## Szilencer (2010 December 3)

14


----------



## Szilencer (2010 December 3)

15


----------



## vootee (2010 December 3)

vootee írta:


> Na már csak egy kell...


Most ugrik a majom a vízbe...


----------



## Szilencer (2010 December 3)

16


----------



## Szilencer (2010 December 3)

17


----------



## Szilencer (2010 December 3)

18


----------



## vootee (2010 December 3)

vootee írta:


> Most ugrik a majom a vízbe...


Még mindig nem enged.


----------



## Szilencer (2010 December 3)

19


----------



## thimyy (2010 December 3)

why?


----------



## thimyy (2010 December 3)

full


----------



## thimyy (2010 December 3)

gázbojler


----------



## thimyy (2010 December 3)

Ez csak egy ötlet, a hozzászólás témája bármi lehet,
minden, ami nem sértő, nem ízléstelen, nem kötekedő.


----------



## thimyy (2010 December 3)

gret


----------



## thimyy (2010 December 3)

kikötő


----------



## thimyy (2010 December 3)

hajráf


----------



## thimyy (2010 December 3)

teknős


----------



## thimyy (2010 December 3)

Ez csak egy ötlet, a hozzászólás témája bármi lehet,
minden, ami nem sértő, nem ízléstelen, nem kötekedő.


----------



## thimyy (2010 December 3)

f


----------



## thimyy (2010 December 3)

j


----------



## thimyy (2010 December 3)

o


----------



## thimyy (2010 December 3)

y


----------



## decslac (2010 December 3)

*hála*

Nagyon szépen köszönöm -szép napot! decslac


----------



## thimyy (2010 December 3)

wax


----------



## mc winettou (2010 December 3)

*Sziasztok*

Bár én nem vagyok Canadai sajnos itthon élek Magyarzországon,és egészen véletlenül találtam rátok,rengeteg érdekességet találtam de sajna nemdok még semmit leszedni,majd egyszercsak összejön.


----------



## 000Kicsilany000 (2010 December 3)

Köszi


----------



## 000Kicsilany000 (2010 December 3)

Köszönöm


----------



## 000Kicsilany000 (2010 December 3)

dhfjdghj


----------



## 000Kicsilany000 (2010 December 3)

jlfilouipziopőuio


----------



## 000Kicsilany000 (2010 December 3)

fhgadfghdghh


----------



## 000Kicsilany000 (2010 December 3)

Sajnálom a bolondos hozzászólásokat, de nagyon sürgősen le szeretnék tölteni egy dalt a Nox-Tél dalát, mert az iskolai műsoron ezt fogjuk énekelni, és láttam, hogy csak itt van fent az alapja. Szóval elnézést mégegyszer


----------



## 000Kicsilany000 (2010 December 3)

bléhklé


----------



## sosee3 (2010 December 3)

én szívesen!


----------



## 000Kicsilany000 (2010 December 3)

guifzuiofzui


----------



## 000Kicsilany000 (2010 December 3)

rtuzuo


----------



## 000Kicsilany000 (2010 December 3)

jk.éjkl


----------



## 000Kicsilany000 (2010 December 3)

hvlégjoé


----------



## 000Kicsilany000 (2010 December 3)

cgjkhjk


----------



## 000Kicsilany000 (2010 December 3)

cnbcjmnjk


----------



## 000Kicsilany000 (2010 December 3)

dukifolzioég


----------



## 000Kicsilany000 (2010 December 3)

tdzizu


----------



## 000Kicsilany000 (2010 December 3)

fxhjjk


----------



## 000Kicsilany000 (2010 December 3)

dztiziofl9


----------



## 000Kicsilany000 (2010 December 3)

ziouip


----------



## 000Kicsilany000 (2010 December 3)

uohjkgdhk


----------



## 000Kicsilany000 (2010 December 3)

hjkfu


----------



## 000Kicsilany000 (2010 December 3)

tup6pő8öü


----------



## Bettus_19 (2010 December 3)

Sziasztok


----------



## veder86 (2010 December 3)

*Hy*

Üdv mindenkinek.


----------



## Bettus_19 (2010 December 3)

1


----------



## Bettus_19 (2010 December 3)

2


----------



## Bettus_19 (2010 December 3)

3


----------



## veder86 (2010 December 3)

Elég furcsa ez az oldal de majd hozzászokol remélem.


----------



## Bettus_19 (2010 December 3)




----------



## veder86 (2010 December 3)

456


----------



## veder86 (2010 December 3)

:..:kiss


----------



## Bettus_19 (2010 December 3)

:d


----------



## Bettus_19 (2010 December 3)

fsfdagadgaí


----------



## Bettus_19 (2010 December 3)




----------



## veder86 (2010 December 3)

szia bettus19


----------



## Bettus_19 (2010 December 3)

szia veder86


----------



## veder86 (2010 December 3)

látom te is próbálod elérni a 20 hozzászolást


----------



## Bettus_19 (2010 December 3)

gyűjtöd a hozzászólásokat ?


----------



## Bettus_19 (2010 December 3)

hát igen...szükségem lenne egy könyvre és csak itt találtam meg...


----------



## veder86 (2010 December 3)

nekem meg egy zenére


----------



## Bettus_19 (2010 December 3)

de jó,hogy írtál...már kezdtem hülyén érezni magam,hogy hülyeségeket írkálok itt


----------



## Bettus_19 (2010 December 3)

milyen zene?


----------



## veder86 (2010 December 3)

presser gábor celofán nap meg a papir hold


----------



## veder86 (2010 December 3)




----------



## Bettus_19 (2010 December 3)




----------



## veder86 (2010 December 3)

nEKED MILYEN KÖNYVRE VAN SZÜKSÉGED?


----------



## Bettus_19 (2010 December 3)

mindjárt meglesz


----------



## Bettus_19 (2010 December 3)

hát, a sulimhoz... vállalkozások gazdaságtana


----------



## veder86 (2010 December 3)

sehol nem tudom letölteni minden oldal fizetös


----------



## Bettus_19 (2010 December 3)

tudom,hogy rosszul hangzik...  igaz,hogy az is


----------



## veder86 (2010 December 3)

elég komolynak hangzik a könyv címe


----------



## Bettus_19 (2010 December 3)

torrenttel is próbálkoztál?


----------



## Bettus_19 (2010 December 3)

hát sajnos az is...most letöltöm és előtte ülök pár napig :S


----------



## veder86 (2010 December 3)

azzal nem még el is felejtettem
de az elég bonyolult nekem


----------



## Bettus_19 (2010 December 3)

hát,én mindjárt végzek  ...úgyhogy sok sikert a zenéhez és szép hétvégét


----------



## veder86 (2010 December 3)

dolgozatot irtok belőle?


----------



## veder86 (2010 December 3)

köszönöm és viszont kívánom neked is


----------



## veder86 (2010 December 3)

na márcsak 5


----------



## veder86 (2010 December 3)

4 kell még haha


----------



## veder86 (2010 December 3)

na már nem sok kell


----------



## veder86 (2010 December 3)

na már nem sok kell kiss:``::shock:


----------



## veder86 (2010 December 3)

na végre


----------



## veder86 (2010 December 3)

biztos ami biztos


----------



## Bettus_19 (2010 December 3)

nekem meglett a 20 és nem tölthetem le:S


----------



## Concor (2010 December 3)

Szívesen, suban!


----------



## sisti2006 (2010 December 3)

Sziasztok! Én sem tudom, mit írjak, de kell az a 20 nekem is!


----------



## sisti2006 (2010 December 3)

19


----------



## sisti2006 (2010 December 3)

18


----------



## mferi. (2010 December 3)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


 kaphat eselyt barki az elettol


----------



## mferi. (2010 December 3)

*A Föld a virágokkal mosolyog ránk.*


Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


----------



## mferi. (2010 December 3)

*A szavaknak ereje van. Ha kimondod őket, már nem vonhatod vissza.*


----------



## Kis-LEO (2010 December 3)

Apropó jeles napok, mindjárt itt a kari. Megennék egy bejglit!:4:


----------



## Kis-LEO (2010 December 3)

Apropó jeles napok, mindjárt itt a kari. Megennék egy bejglit!


----------



## Kis-LEO (2010 December 3)

Apropó jeles napok, mindjárt itt a kari. Megennék egy bejglit! leo


----------



## Kis-LEO (2010 December 3)

Tényleg, nem is tudtam


----------



## Kis-LEO (2010 December 3)

Nem


----------



## Kis-LEO (2010 December 3)

Fáradt vok


----------



## Kis-LEO (2010 December 3)

Kis-leo a nevem


----------



## Kis-LEO (2010 December 3)

Sziasztok valaki beszélne velem


----------



## Kis-LEO (2010 December 3)

szia gödi pista


----------



## Kis-LEO (2010 December 3)

Én nem szoktam káromkodni


----------



## Kis-LEO (2010 December 3)

Csináljunk cimkéket


----------



## Kis-LEO (2010 December 3)

Hogy kell szavazni?


----------



## Kis-LEO (2010 December 3)

gödipista mondj valamit


----------



## Kis-LEO (2010 December 3)

a


----------



## Kis-LEO (2010 December 3)

Apropó jeles napok, mindjárt itt a kari. Megennék egy bejglit!


----------



## Kis-LEO (2010 December 3)

Apropó jeles napok, mindjárt itt a kari. Megennék egy bejglit! asas


----------



## Kis-LEO (2010 December 3)

gfjhbgfh


----------



## Kis-LEO (2010 December 3)

boccs de nem


----------



## Kis-LEO (2010 December 3)

boccs de nem tom mit


----------



## Kis-LEO (2010 December 3)

boccs de nem tom mit írjak


----------



## Kis-LEO (2010 December 3)

Gödipista én csak 1 kis oroszlán vok de nemtom te mióta vagy tag


----------



## Kis-LEO (2010 December 3)

jeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee 20 hsz-t megirtam


----------



## erus1985 (2010 December 3)

Sziasztok


----------



## pikiati (2010 December 3)

*üdv*

szívből jövő hahókiáltás Komáromból (Szlovákia)


----------



## pikiati (2010 December 3)

Nos, ha szójáték...
Ha elolvad a hó - minden hómunkás "ügyefogyott"?


----------



## pikiati (2010 December 3)

*bocs*

Nos, ha szójáték...
Ha elolvad a hó - minden hómunkás "ügyefogyott"?

szóval most tanulom az üzenőfal használatát...


----------



## dika94 (2010 December 3)

sálálálálálá


----------



## dika94 (2010 December 3)

hmmmmmmm.


----------



## dika94 (2010 December 3)

a 20 üzenetet én is soknak találom, 10 is épp megfelelő lenne...


----------



## dika94 (2010 December 3)




----------



## dika94 (2010 December 3)

6-1=5


----------



## dika94 (2010 December 3)




----------



## dika94 (2010 December 3)

:d:d:d


----------



## dika94 (2010 December 3)

:d:d:d


----------



## dika94 (2010 December 3)

Olaszország, Görögország...


----------



## dika94 (2010 December 3)

nem.


----------



## dika94 (2010 December 3)

reccs. reccs-reccs. reccs-reccs-reccs. dőől a fa.


----------



## dika94 (2010 December 3)

a jól bevált könyv, meg tanulótárs


----------



## dika94 (2010 December 3)




----------



## dika94 (2010 December 3)




----------



## dika94 (2010 December 3)

hahahahahaha.


----------



## dika94 (2010 December 3)

:d:d:d


----------



## dika94 (2010 December 3)




----------



## dika94 (2010 December 3)




----------



## mc winettou (2010 December 3)

Abigel573 írta:


> Kreáltam egy mindegy mit ír be szóláncot a kezdőknek... azt se használják...
> Talán túl egyszerű.



“Legyen szíved, mely sosem válik kővé, legyen kedved, mely sosem gyullad haragra, és legyen érintésed, mely sosem bántalmaz.” (Charles Dickens)


----------



## dika94 (2010 December 3)

:d:d:d:d


----------



## mc winettou (2010 December 3)

nállunk is szakadt az égi áldás két napig


----------



## mc winettou (2010 December 3)

Hát én akkor irok értelmeset is pedig én is találtam itt értelmes dolgokat ami az adásolásomhoz kellene nagyon


----------



## mc winettou (2010 December 3)

Ugyanis egy Netrádiónál vagyok müsorvezető


----------



## dika94 (2010 December 3)

vampire diarieeeeeeees! D


----------



## mc winettou (2010 December 3)

*hozzászólok*

Ha esetleg szeretnétek jó zenéket és egy kellemes müsorvezetőt halgatni akkor www.lazaradio.hu


----------



## mc winettou (2010 December 3)

*hozzászólok*

Ha esetleg szeretnétek jó zenéket és egy kellemes müsorvezetőt halgatni akkor www.lazaradio.hu:444:


----------



## Judit26 (2010 December 3)

szép estét felétek milyen az idő itt egész nap havazott


----------



## niky690 (2010 December 3)

koszonjuk ezt a temat, nekem nagyon fontos lenne ugy mint masoknak is osszeszedni a hozzaszolasokat


----------



## niky690 (2010 December 3)

jo estet nektek forumozok


----------



## antenna (2010 December 3)

*nekem is kell a 20*

Üdv Jászberényből!


----------



## antenna (2010 December 3)

Nem akarom azt mondani hogy a letöltés miatt...


----------



## antenna (2010 December 3)

De ha máshol nincs fent,


----------



## antenna (2010 December 3)

akkor csak megcsinálom


----------



## antenna (2010 December 3)

ha csak innen lehet


----------



## antenna (2010 December 3)

nem értem hogy


----------



## antenna (2010 December 3)

ez mire jó,


----------



## antenna (2010 December 3)

de sokmindenen


----------



## antenna (2010 December 3)

manapság


----------



## antenna (2010 December 3)

magyar ember


----------



## antenna (2010 December 3)

nem keres


----------



## antenna (2010 December 3)

logikát


----------



## antenna (2010 December 3)

én sem...


----------



## antenna (2010 December 3)

kiskapu


----------



## antenna (2010 December 3)

ide vagy oda


----------



## antenna (2010 December 3)

elnézést mindenkitől


----------



## antenna (2010 December 3)

de még csak 16


----------



## antenna (2010 December 3)

én ugyan 41


----------



## antenna (2010 December 3)

és a 69 is szép szám


----------



## antenna (2010 December 3)

és olyankor az én szám is szép


----------



## niky690 (2010 December 3)

ha mar 21 hozzaszolasom van mert nem toltehetek le??


----------



## antenna (2010 December 3)

de most csak 20-ra


----------



## antenna (2010 December 3)

gyúrtam, és már meg is van !


----------



## antenna (2010 December 3)

vagy már legalább 48 órája regelt tag?


----------



## antenna (2010 December 3)

megnézem nekem megy-e már


----------



## antenna (2010 December 3)

nekem sem engedi


----------



## niky690 (2010 December 4)

ezt nem hiszem eeeel


----------



## pozlil (2010 December 4)

1valaky írta:


> szuper vagykiss


köszi


----------



## pozlil (2010 December 4)

itt vagyok


----------



## pozlil (2010 December 4)

itt vagyok?


----------



## mc winettou (2010 December 4)

Melitta írta:


> 1, jelen



köszönöm


----------



## mc winettou (2010 December 4)

ez igy valóban gyors lesz


----------



## mc winettou (2010 December 4)

Végre nem sokat kell már feleslegesen magamnak irogatni


----------



## mc winettou (2010 December 4)

de igy jol elvagyok


----------



## mc winettou (2010 December 4)

csak meglesz a végén az a 20


----------



## mc winettou (2010 December 4)

én nagyon gyorsan szeretném mert rettenet kellene ez meg az


----------



## mc winettou (2010 December 4)

ez milyen nyelven van???


----------



## mc winettou (2010 December 4)

azért remélem jol tud számolni ez az izéé


----------



## mc winettou (2010 December 4)

Életem értelme egy csók és más semmikisskiss:4:


----------



## mc winettou (2010 December 4)

Boldog Újévet:``::``::``:


----------



## mc winettou (2010 December 4)

Ha ez így megy tovább, a végén megtanulok írni


----------



## mc winettou (2010 December 4)

na már nagyon nem sok keellll


----------



## mc winettou (2010 December 4)

Szintén pilóta


----------



## mc winettou (2010 December 4)

szép napot mindenkinek,és halgassátok a www.lazaradio.hukiss


----------



## mc winettou (2010 December 4)

érdekes hogy elvileg már megvan a 20 és mégsem tudok leszedni,de mért???


----------



## KG11 (2010 December 4)

*hali*

Sziasztok!


----------



## KG11 (2010 December 4)

"Teccik" az oldal


----------



## KG11 (2010 December 4)

sok jó dolgot találtam itt!


----------



## xakta (2010 December 4)

Megvan a 20 hsz. és a több , mint 2 napos reg. most mi van ?


----------



## Destiny_25 (2010 December 4)

1 én


----------



## Destiny_25 (2010 December 4)

2 én


----------



## Destiny_25 (2010 December 4)

3 én


----------



## Destiny_25 (2010 December 4)

4 én


----------



## Destiny_25 (2010 December 4)

5 én


----------



## bogganc (2010 December 4)

*Sziasztok*

Jó reggelt mindenkinek!


----------



## bogganc (2010 December 4)

Vagy még túl korai?


----------



## Destiny_25 (2010 December 4)

:


----------



## Destiny_25 (2010 December 4)

: 7 én


----------



## Destiny_25 (2010 December 4)

1 én


----------



## Destiny_25 (2010 December 4)

2 én


----------



## Destiny_25 (2010 December 4)

3 én


----------



## tóth géza (2010 December 4)

szeretném gyorsan elérni a 20-at


----------



## Destiny_25 (2010 December 4)

4 én


----------



## tóth géza (2010 December 4)

már csak kettő kell


----------



## Destiny_25 (2010 December 4)

5 énkiss


----------



## tóth géza (2010 December 4)

most már készen vagyok


----------



## Destiny_25 (2010 December 4)

6 én:2:


----------



## Destiny_25 (2010 December 4)

7 én


----------



## tóth géza (2010 December 4)

1


----------



## Destiny_25 (2010 December 4)

8 én


----------



## Destiny_25 (2010 December 4)

9 én


----------



## Destiny_25 (2010 December 4)

10 a fele


----------



## Destiny_25 (2010 December 4)

11


----------



## Destiny_25 (2010 December 4)

12 :shock:


----------



## Destiny_25 (2010 December 4)

13


----------



## Destiny_25 (2010 December 4)

14:6:


----------



## Destiny_25 (2010 December 4)

15:111:


----------



## Destiny_25 (2010 December 4)

016 :55:


----------



## Destiny_25 (2010 December 4)

:4:17


----------



## Destiny_25 (2010 December 4)

18 hurrá


----------



## Destiny_25 (2010 December 4)

19.....


----------



## Destiny_25 (2010 December 4)

20 hurrrááááá


----------



## sisti2006 (2010 December 4)

17


----------



## sisti2006 (2010 December 4)

16


----------



## sisti2006 (2010 December 4)

15


----------



## sisti2006 (2010 December 4)

14


----------



## sisti2006 (2010 December 4)

13


----------



## sisti2006 (2010 December 4)

12


----------



## sisti2006 (2010 December 4)

11


----------



## sisti2006 (2010 December 4)

10


----------



## sisti2006 (2010 December 4)

9


----------



## sisti2006 (2010 December 4)

8


----------



## sisti2006 (2010 December 4)

7


----------



## sisti2006 (2010 December 4)

6


----------



## sisti2006 (2010 December 4)

5


----------



## sisti2006 (2010 December 4)

még négy


----------



## sisti2006 (2010 December 4)

csak három


----------



## sisti2006 (2010 December 4)

na még csak kettő


----------



## sisti2006 (2010 December 4)

és végre a huszadik


----------



## sisti2006 (2010 December 4)

már huszonegy


----------



## Krsz (2010 December 4)

Üdv mindenkinek!


----------



## Krsz (2010 December 4)

Második.


----------



## Krsz (2010 December 4)

Harmadik.


----------



## Krsz (2010 December 4)

Negyedik is igen gyorsan.


----------



## Krsz (2010 December 4)

Megvan a negyede.


----------



## Krsz (2010 December 4)

Hatodik.


----------



## Krsz (2010 December 4)

Hetedik.


----------



## Krsz (2010 December 4)

Nyolcadik.


----------



## Krsz (2010 December 4)

Még egy kell a feléhez.


----------



## Krsz (2010 December 4)

És itt a fele.


----------



## Krsz (2010 December 4)

11.


----------



## Krsz (2010 December 4)

Tizenkettedik.


----------



## Krsz (2010 December 4)

Tizenhárom...


----------



## Krsz (2010 December 4)

Tizennégy... Lassan meglesz...


----------



## Krsz (2010 December 4)

Háromnegyed.


----------



## Krsz (2010 December 4)

Tizenhat.


----------



## Krsz (2010 December 4)

Már csak három....


----------



## prettyamo (2010 December 4)

*.*

sziasztok


----------



## Krsz (2010 December 4)

... kettő ...


----------



## Krsz (2010 December 4)

Még egy....


----------



## prettyamo (2010 December 4)

egy​


----------



## Krsz (2010 December 4)

és a huszadik!!!! :d


----------



## prettyamo (2010 December 4)

ketto​


----------



## prettyamo (2010 December 4)

harom​


----------



## prettyamo (2010 December 4)

negy​


----------



## prettyamo (2010 December 4)

ot​


----------



## prettyamo (2010 December 4)

hat​


----------



## prettyamo (2010 December 4)

het​


----------



## prettyamo (2010 December 4)

nyolc​


----------



## prettyamo (2010 December 4)

kilenc​


----------



## prettyamo (2010 December 4)

tiz​


----------



## prettyamo (2010 December 4)

tizenegy​


----------



## prettyamo (2010 December 4)

tizenketto​


----------



## prettyamo (2010 December 4)

tizen3​


----------



## prettyamo (2010 December 4)

4
10


----------



## prettyamo (2010 December 4)

5
10


----------



## prettyamo (2010 December 4)

6
10


----------



## prettyamo (2010 December 4)

7
10


----------



## prettyamo (2010 December 4)

8
10


----------



## prettyamo (2010 December 4)

20-1


----------



## andi93 (2010 December 4)

Ne vesztegesd idődet arra, aki nem tart téged érdemesnek arra, hogy veled töltse.
/Gabriel Garcia Márquez/


----------



## andi93 (2010 December 4)

Aragorn: Álljátok a sarat! Ne engedjetek! Gondor fiai és Rohanéi! Testvéreim! Látom a szemetekben ugyanazt a félelmet, mely engem is környékez. Eljöhet a nap mikor a bátorság elhagy minket. Mikor cserbenhagyjuk barátainkat, felbontjuk szövetségünket, de ez nem az a nap! A farkasok órájának, mikor a pajzsok széttörnek, s az emberek kora széthullik, még nem jött el a napja! Mert ma harcolunk! Mindazért, ami számotokra kedves ezen a földön! Küzdjetek meg Nyugat hős népe!


----------



## andi93 (2010 December 4)

" Halál csak egy másik ösvény, amelyre mind rálépünk. Amikor a világ szürke esőfüggönye visszagördül és minden ezüstös tükörré válik akkor meglátod... Fehér partokat; azon túl egy távoli országot; mely zöld és napsütötte... "


----------



## andi93 (2010 December 4)

" Sok mindent elfelejtettem, amiről azt hittem, hogy tudom, és sok mindent megtanultam, amit már elfelejtettem. Sok mindent látok, ami messze van, és sok mindent nem, ami itt van a szemem előtt... "


----------



## andi93 (2010 December 4)

" Körülöttetek pedig ott a nagyvilág; bezárkózni, azt lehet, de a világot örökre kizárni - azt már nem. "


----------



## andi93 (2010 December 4)

"Hogyan kell felvenni újra a régi élet fonalát?
Hogyan folytatod tovább, ha a szíved mélyén
kezded megérteni, hogy nincs már visszaút?
Vannak dolgok, melyeket az idő sem képes
helyrehozni. Olyan, túlságosan mély sebek,
amelyek hatalmukba kerítenek."


----------



## andi93 (2010 December 4)

" Csak azért, mert... mert bizonyos fajta lapokat osztottak nekünk... ez még nem jelenti azt, hogy nem dönthetünk úgy, hogy fölébe kerekedünk a végzetünknek... egy olyan végzetnek, amit egyikünk sem maga választott. "


----------



## andi93 (2010 December 4)

" Az életről tudom, hogy véges, de akadnak pillanatai, melyek felérnek az örökkévalósággal. "


----------



## andi93 (2010 December 4)

" A szerelem vak. Elbotorkál melletted, vagy felborít. "


----------



## andi93 (2010 December 4)

" Egyetlen kaland többet ér, mint ezer egyforma nap, amit kényelemben és jólétben töltök. "


----------



## andi93 (2010 December 4)

"Bolond az, aki a saját világában él. Én bolond akarok maradni, és úgy akarom élni a életemet, ahogy megálmodom, nem pedig úgy, ahogy mások elvárják. "


----------



## andi93 (2010 December 4)

" A nevetést nem lehet elutasítani. Ha jön, lehuppan a kedvenc fotelodba, és addig marad ott, ameddig akar. "


----------



## andi93 (2010 December 4)

" Vannak dolgok, amiket sosem felejt el az ember. Kezdett ráébredni, hogy ezek a dolgok - a zene, a holdfény vagy a csók -, amiket a gyakorlati életben az ember pillanatnyinak vél, és éppen ezért nem sokat törődik velük, pontosan ezek a dolgok tartanak a legtovább. Talán nevetségesnek tűnnek, mégis ezek dacolnak a legtovább a feledéssel. "


----------



## andi93 (2010 December 4)

" Csak kevés holmi van, ami hű marad az emberhez. Talán néhány könyv, egy szerencsepénz vagy egy folyton gyarapodó bélyeggyűjtemény. És a szülői ház karácsonyfadíszei. "


----------



## andi93 (2010 December 4)

" Talán nincs is olyan, hogy jó barát meg rossz barát - talán csak barátok vannak, olyanok, akik az ember mellett állnak, ha megsérül, és akik segítenek, hogy ne legyen olyan magányos. Talán értük mindig érdemes aggódni, reménykedni, őértük érdemes élni. Talán még meghalni is, ha úgy kell lennie. Nincsenek jó barátok. Nincsenek rossz barátok. Csak olyan emberek, akik házat építenek a szívedben. "


----------



## andi93 (2010 December 4)

" A legfontosabb dolgokat a legnehezebb elmondani. Ha ezekről beszélsz, nevetségesnek érzed magad, hiszen szavakba öntve összezsugorodnak - amíg a fejedben vannak, határtalannak tűnnek, de kimondva jelentéktelenné válnak. Ám azt hiszem, többről van itt szó. A legfontosabb dolgok túl közel lapulnak ahhoz a helyhez, ahol a lelked legféltettebb titkai vannak eltemetve, irányjelzőként vezetnek a kincshez, amit az ellenségeid oly szívesen lopnának el. S ha mégis megpróbálsz beszélni róluk, a hallgatóságtól csak furcsálló tekinteteket kapsz cserébe, egyáltalán nem értenek meg, nem értik, miért olyan fontos ez neked, hogy közben majdnem sírva fakadsz. És szerintem ez a legrosszabb. Amikor a titok nem miattad marad titok, hanem mert nincs, aki megértsen. "


----------



## andi93 (2010 December 4)

" Nem vagyok normális! Nem vagyok tökéletes! Nem akarok hibátlan lenni! Nem akarok mindenkinek, pláne bárkinek megfelelni! "


----------



## andi93 (2010 December 4)

" Nem csak az vagy, akinek ismered magad. Az is te vagy, akinek mások látnak! "


----------



## andi93 (2010 December 4)

" Hétköznapokon csaknem észrevétlen a szeretet. Ám ha baj van, nagyon tud fájni. És te is, én is, akkor döbbenünk rá érzelmeink méreteire és fájdalmasságára, mikor veszély fenyeget. Miért így kell megtudnunk, mennyire szeretünk?! "


----------



## andi93 (2010 December 4)

" Ahogy telik-múlik az élet, egyre kevesebb dolgot nézünk, de azt egyre élesebben látjuk. A léghajóból is ki kell dobálni a felesleges cuccot, hogy magasabban szálljon. Akinek nincs szíve kidobálni: az nem repül. "


----------



## makkaszka (2010 December 4)

Koszi szepen


----------



## castorp (2010 December 4)

Feliratkoznék a jelenléti ívre


----------



## castorp (2010 December 4)

Csak most regisztráltam, és kéne az a 20 hozzászólás


----------



## castorp (2010 December 4)

Szép kis idézeteket írtok ide


----------



## castorp (2010 December 4)

Megkérdezhetném honnan szerzitek őket?


----------



## castorp (2010 December 4)




----------



## castorp (2010 December 4)

Amúgy még be sem köszöntem


----------



## castorp (2010 December 4)

Úgyhogy Sziasztok!


----------



## castorp (2010 December 4)

épp tanulnom kéne


----------



## castorp (2010 December 4)




----------



## castorp (2010 December 4)

kezdődik a vizsgaidőszak


----------



## castorp (2010 December 4)

de mégiscsak jobb lenne valami szórakoztató irodalmat olvasni


----------



## castorp (2010 December 4)

mint a pénzügyet bújni


----------



## castorp (2010 December 4)




----------



## castorp (2010 December 4)

főleg hogy láttam rengeteg jó könyv van fent


----------



## castorp (2010 December 4)




----------



## castorp (2010 December 4)

először a tetovált lányt szeretném elolvasni


----------



## castorp (2010 December 4)

próbáltam kivenni könyvtárból is


----------



## castorp (2010 December 4)

de májusig elő van jegyezve


----------



## castorp (2010 December 4)




----------



## castorp (2010 December 4)

de végre innen elolvashatom majd


----------



## angyalka2524 (2010 December 4)

*Regisztrálni szeretnék*

Szeretnék én is ötleteket adni.


----------



## angyalka2524 (2010 December 4)

Alföldön, fákon zúzmara,
adventi hajnal zápora,
ezüst mezők, ezüst világ...
Szobánkban csend és béke van,
karácsonyt vár a kisfiam.


----------



## angyalka2524 (2010 December 4)

Ezüst mezők, ezüst világ,
ti visszatérő szent csodák,
ó, szép adventi hajnalok!
Lelkemben halkan zengenek
rég elfelejtett énekek.


----------



## angyalka2524 (2010 December 4)

Ó, szép adventi hajnalok,
Istent dicsérő angyalok,
bús tájon, íme, zeng a szó:
az éjszakának vége már,
megtartó Krisztus erre jár...


----------



## Cinzina (2010 December 4)

Na ez se rossz topik


----------



## angyalka2524 (2010 December 4)

*Sándor Ernő: Adventi hajnal*

című versét láthatjátok.


----------



## angyalka2524 (2010 December 4)

Bús tájon íme zeng a szó:
Istennel élni volna jó
az ég alatt, a föld felett,
s üdén, miként a kisfiam,
Jézusra várni boldogan.


----------



## angyalka2524 (2010 December 4)

Az ég alatt, a föld felett
pusztítva jár a gyűlölet...
Adventi hajnal zápora
e csendes téli reggelen
nyugodj meg fájó lelkemen.


----------



## angyalka2524 (2010 December 4)

Adventi hajnal zápora,
új boldog élet mámora
ó, hullj reám, ó, hullj reám!
Hozzátok el a nagy csodát
ezüst mezők, ezüst világ!


----------



## Cinzina (2010 December 4)

Szép vers


----------



## angyalka2524 (2010 December 4)

*Gyarmathy Irén: Jöjj el, Karácsony!*


----------



## angyalka2524 (2010 December 4)

Hordozlak magamban egész évben,
sokszor rád gondoltam nyári éjben,
eszembe jutottál reggel, délben,
álmomban, ébren, nyárban és télben.


----------



## angyalka2524 (2010 December 4)

Néztelek kitágult gyermekszemmel,
hallgattam mit üzensz, figyelemmel,
siettem hozzád, mint kicsi diák,
ahányszor jöttél, szebb lett a világ.


----------



## angyalka2524 (2010 December 4)

Vártalak később, hogy felnőtt lettem,
s az ajándékot már magam vettem
kicsinek, nagynak, ifjúnak, vénnek:
szívemből tisztán szárnyalt az ének.


----------



## angyalka2524 (2010 December 4)

Várlak még ma is, karácsony, drága,
apró gyermekként a szemem tárva,
szívemből ma is szárnyal az ének,
tisztán ragyogsz, bár múljanak évek.


----------



## angyalka2524 (2010 December 4)

Szívemben voltál, szüless meg mára,
minden embernek karácsonyára,
s maradj velem, míg múlnak az évek:
Jöjj el, Karácsony! - úgy várlak, kérlek.


----------



## angyalka2524 (2010 December 4)

*Turmezei Erzsébet: Adventi éjszaka*


----------



## angyalka2524 (2010 December 4)

Fehér takaró,
ezüst fénytartó,
valót eltakaró.
Mintha nem volna más,
csak ez a ragyogás:
titokzatos, csodás.
Nincsen se hang, se zaj,
nincsen se seb, se baj,
se sóhajtás, se jaj...
Se bűn, se szenny, se sár,
se szín, se könny, se kár,
csak hó és holdsugár.


----------



## angyalka2524 (2010 December 4)

Hiszen igy volna jó.
De nem ez a való.
Csal a fénytakaró.
Alatta szenvedés,
szenny, sár, ... elfödni és
elrejteni kevés
a hó és holdsugár.
De Valakire vár
a holdfényes határ.
S ez az adventi, mély,
havas és holdas éj,
titkot tud: Jön! ... Ne félj!


----------



## angyalka2524 (2010 December 4)

*AZ ELŐKELŐ TÉL*

*Babits Mihály*
*Olyan halk és hideg idő van,
halk és hideg, halk és hideg:
hallani szinte suhanóban
a gyöngyház égen a telet.
Selymesen száll ő rongyaink közt
s arcba legyez, bár semmi szél...
Óh láthatatlan, hűvös angyal,
előkelő, gyönyörü Tél!*​


----------



## angyalka2524 (2010 December 4)

S a hó is itt lesz nemsokára
s minden egyszerre eleven.
Aki rápillant ablakára,
fehér apácák végtelen
meneteit véli vonulni,
s ki boltbul az utcára lép,
lágy-fehér könnyek ostromolják
kemény csomagjait s szivét.


----------



## angyalka2524 (2010 December 4)

Estefelé kitisztul néha,
a csillagok kilátszanak
s mint gyermekek állunk alélva
egy nagy karácsonyfa alatt,
amelynek ágát föl nem érjük,
de gyertyás fénye ránk sajog:
gyertyásan és csufolva néznek
a karácsonyi csillagok.


----------



## álazóra (2010 December 4)

:..:


Wulfi írta:


> Köszi, Melitta! kiss


----------



## álazóra (2010 December 4)

:grin:


klne2 írta:


> Üdvözlet Szegedről!


----------



## állazóra (2010 December 4)

:smile:


1valaky írta:


> szuper vagykiss


----------



## Belfeg (2010 December 4)

Keresem a pista tekintetes úr magyar filmet .Ha valakinek megvan megköszönném 


Belfeg

Nagyon ügyes aki felrakta a luxemburg grófját Köszönöm 


Belfeg

Sokat nézegetem a honlapot. 


Belfeg

Nagy segítség azok számára akik nemtuják megvenni alemezeket. 

Belfeg


----------



## Montserrat (2010 December 4)

szamárfül,tökfej,balláb,stb.Montserrat


----------



## Montserrat (2010 December 4)

Szociális háló:Az emberi kibonakozás guzsbakötése.Montserrat


----------



## omosimama (2010 December 4)

1


----------



## ildke85 (2010 December 4)

Helló


----------



## ildke85 (2010 December 4)

mindenkinek


----------



## ildke85 (2010 December 4)

végre sikerült regisztrálnom


----------



## ildke85 (2010 December 4)

wupííííí


----------



## ildke85 (2010 December 4)

hideg van


----------



## ildke85 (2010 December 4)

még 15 hozzászólás kell


----------



## ildke85 (2010 December 4)

14


----------



## ildke85 (2010 December 4)

13


----------



## ildke85 (2010 December 4)

12


----------



## Montserrat (2010 December 4)

Csak az összesimuló kezek ne takarják el az Eget és a Világot!Montserrat


----------



## ildke85 (2010 December 4)

11


----------



## jevgenyij (2010 December 4)

vicces kis topic


----------



## ildke85 (2010 December 4)

mindjárt vége


----------



## ildke85 (2010 December 4)

már több mint a fele megvan


----------



## ildke85 (2010 December 4)




----------



## jevgenyij (2010 December 4)

Ha így írogatsz, hamar meglesz.


----------



## ildke85 (2010 December 4)

tizennégy


----------



## ildke85 (2010 December 4)

tizenöt


----------



## jevgenyij (2010 December 4)

Ha még nincs meg


----------



## ildke85 (2010 December 4)

tizenhat


----------



## ildke85 (2010 December 4)

17


----------



## ildke85 (2010 December 4)

18


----------



## jevgenyij (2010 December 4)

Nekem szét van esve az oldal.
Lehet, hogy IE-re van optimalizálva?


----------



## ildke85 (2010 December 4)

19


----------



## ildke85 (2010 December 4)

20


----------



## jevgenyij (2010 December 4)

Senki nem válaszol?


----------



## Montserrat (2010 December 4)

Nálam igy szól: Hull a hó,hull a hó,mesebeli álom,csikosmókus szundikál ketrecemben ágon.Imádom a csikosmókusokat:Montserrat


----------



## jevgenyij (2010 December 4)

Hát nem találom a megfelelő topicokat.


----------



## jevgenyij (2010 December 4)

Nagyapám testvére kint él Kanadában. Nemrég halt meg a férje.


----------



## jevgenyij (2010 December 4)

Meg van egy ismerősöm, aki most Floridában él, de éltek Kanadában is jó pár évet.


----------



## vnjudit (2010 December 4)

összeszedtem a 20 hsz-t, több mint két napos a regem, mégis aztat írja, nincsenek meg a feltételek


----------



## margó dadus (2010 December 4)

klassz az oldal köszönöm


----------



## jevgenyij (2010 December 4)

Van valahol Bp-en kanadai étterem? Nem egy puccosra gondolok, hanem a kanadai nép átlagos ételeit ahol ehetné a magyar.


----------



## margó dadus (2010 December 4)

Próbálom elérni a 20 hozzászólást .Remélem hamar sikerülni fog.


----------



## jevgenyij (2010 December 4)

vnjudit írta:


> összeszedtem a 20 hsz-t, több mint két napos a regem, mégis aztat írja, nincsenek meg a feltételek


Az nem jó.
Lehet, hogy aludni kell rá.


----------



## jevgenyij (2010 December 4)

Vagy lehet, hogy a mod átnézi?


----------



## jevgenyij (2010 December 4)

Akkor ejnye lesz.


----------



## Montserrat (2010 December 4)

A közterek bepálcázása okos dolog,helyben lehetne a hülyeségeket fenyíteni.Bocs,csak vicc.Montserrat


----------



## jevgenyij (2010 December 4)

Na de tényleg, tudtok kanadai éttermet?


----------



## jevgenyij (2010 December 4)

Amúgy miért nem szeretik az USA-ban a kanadaiakat?


----------



## margó dadus (2010 December 4)

Klassz az oldal.


----------



## margó dadus (2010 December 4)

Még 2 nap és 15 hozzászólás


----------



## margó dadus (2010 December 4)

jól számoltam?


----------



## margó dadus (2010 December 4)

Köszönöm.


----------



## margó dadus (2010 December 4)

szuper témák vannak.


----------



## margó dadus (2010 December 4)

Minden oké haladok a 20 felé.


----------



## margó dadus (2010 December 4)

Lassan ,de biztosan.


----------



## Montserrat (2010 December 4)

Tejfognak levelező partnernek Fogtündér! Megválaszhatod,hogy fiu vagy lány legyen.Ez engedmény.Montserrat


----------



## axsxuxs (2010 December 4)

Kalaman írta:


> hello mindenki!


sdf


----------



## Montserrat (2010 December 4)

Kezet nem csak fogni,de simogatni és kézben tartani is ajánlatos,különben nem lenne "KÉZFOGÓ"!Montserrat


----------



## katuszka97 (2010 December 4)

Nem tudjátok, hogy hol találom Csondor Kata Add tovább c. dalának zenei alapját? Akinek megvan lécci küldje el!!! Nagyon fontos lenne! Ja és lécci csak zenei alapot küldjetek, v karaoket! Az eredetit megtaláltam  ... nagyon hálás lennék érte!


----------



## katuszka97 (2010 December 4)

Katap


----------



## Raptorz (2010 December 4)

Sziasztok!


----------



## állazóra (2010 December 4)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


 szia de hogyan????????????????????


----------



## szigyuri (2010 December 4)

*Azt hiszem, már teljesítettem...
*

*szigyuri*, a lap megetekintésére nincs jogosultságod, ennek a következő okai lehetnek:


*Minimum 20 hozzászólás és legalább 2 napos regisztráció szükséges az oldal megtekintéséhez, vagy a funkció használatához.* Ebben, vagy ebben a témában ezeket könnyedén összegyűjtheted.
Esetleg más üzenetét próbálod módosítani, vagy az adminisztrátori lehetöségeket használni.
Ha épp üzenetet próbálsz küldeni, elképzelhető, hogy ezt az adminisztrátor itt nem engedélyezte.


----------



## Kmiriam (2010 December 4)

*Csodás*

Az egész világ csodálatos. Kár, hogy rövid az életünk és kicsi a pénztárcánk a felfedezésére.


----------



## Kmiriam (2010 December 4)

Több országban jártam már, de a tengerek jelentik számomra a varázst.


----------



## Kmiriam (2010 December 4)

Olaszországban Jesoló, Caorle, Velence és Ravenna volt az úticél.


----------



## Kmiriam (2010 December 4)

Görögországban Zakynthos, Thassos, Paralia volt a cél.


----------



## Kmiriam (2010 December 4)

Jártam már Montenegróban is nyaralni, Ulcinjban. Innen átmentünk Albániába is.


----------



## songuku (2010 December 4)

Sziasztok!


----------



## titi8907 (2010 December 4)

Sziasztok!


----------



## songuku (2010 December 4)

Van itt valaki?


----------



## songuku (2010 December 4)

Haliho...


----------



## songuku (2010 December 4)

Jaj de egyedül vagyok.


----------



## songuku (2010 December 4)

Félek


----------



## songuku (2010 December 4)

Na megyek, majd később visszatérek


----------



## songuku (2010 December 4)

Még itt vagyok


----------



## songuku (2010 December 4)

Jól haladok...


----------



## songuku (2010 December 4)

Hol vagy Songohan?


----------



## songuku (2010 December 4)

10


----------



## songuku (2010 December 4)

9


----------



## Belfeg (2010 December 4)

régi nyár címü filmet Rutkai-Latinovits szereplésével keresem .


Belfeg


----------



## Belfeg (2010 December 4)

Szeretném ha valaki feltenné a pepita kabát magyar filmet latabár kálmántól

Belfeg


----------



## Kmiriam (2010 December 4)

Horvátország szinte teljes egészét bejártam már, igazán csak a szigetek többsége maradt ki.


----------



## Kmiriam (2010 December 4)

Spanyolország középső része Salou is a tarsolyomban van már.


----------



## Kmiriam (2010 December 4)

Bulgária, Napospart, Elenite is nagyon szép hely volt.


----------



## mony27 (2010 December 4)

Nagyon örülök ennek a fórumnak.


----------



## Belfeg (2010 December 4)

Sok hűhó emmyér című magyar filmet szeretném ha feltennétek 

Belfeg


----------



## mony27 (2010 December 4)

Nagyon örülök ennek a fórumnak. Sok ötletet merítettem már innen.


----------



## Kmiriam (2010 December 4)

Nem maradt ki Franciaország sem, természetesen a Riviéra.


----------



## Kmiriam (2010 December 4)

Szlovénia is a tengerparttal. Bled sajnos kimaradt. (tó mellett van, ez is víz)


----------



## Belfeg (2010 December 4)

Nagyon sajnálom, hogy a txt letöltéseknél olyan sok levelet kell írni.

Belfeg


----------



## mony27 (2010 December 4)

Nagyon jók ezek a minták!


----------



## songuku (2010 December 4)

Még mindig egyedül vagyok?


----------



## songuku (2010 December 4)

2


----------



## Kmiriam (2010 December 4)

Alig érek haza a nyaralásból, máris tervezni kezdem a következő évet, hogy minél jobb helyre, minél olcsóbban el tudjak jutni.


----------



## songuku (2010 December 4)

1


----------



## Kmiriam (2010 December 4)

yossarian1 írta:


> Most jöttem haza Bulgáriából, ahol nagyon jól éreztem magam. Bulgáriában Elenitén voltam, ahol nagyon tiszta a tenger. Ajánlom mindenkinek, aki szereti a tengert. yossarian1


Szia!
Én is nyaraltam 2007-ben Elenitén, a Hotel Zornitza Sandsben, te hol laktál?


----------



## songuku (2010 December 4)

Huh!


----------



## Kmiriam (2010 December 4)

xbellsx írta:


> sajna én ég külföldön nem voltam sehol  nincs sok lehetőségem utazgatni...


Szia!
Kevés pénzből is el lehet jutni. Idáig sokkal olcsóbban nyaraltam külföldön, mint idehaza.


----------



## Kmiriam (2010 December 4)

Nagyon örülök, hogy idetaláltam közétek!


----------



## Kmiriam (2010 December 4)

Sajnos Erdélybe még nem sikerült eljutnom, de rövidesen talán sorra fog kerülni.


----------



## Kmiriam (2010 December 4)

titi8907 írta:


> Megvettem Váncsa István szakácskönyvét. Majdnem minden ételhez ad valamilyen szeszt. Hol lehet madeira bort beszerezni?


A gazdaságosban éppen ma láttam. Nem olcsó, de finom. Legalábbis annak, aki szereti az édeset.


----------



## Kmiriam (2010 December 4)

Hűha, micsoda finomságokra bukkantam itt. )


----------



## Kmiriam (2010 December 4)

Köszönöm a sok szép képet és receptet!


----------



## Kmiriam (2010 December 4)

Boldog várakozást, jó készülődést kívánok!


----------



## varosszel (2010 December 4)

6.


----------



## varosszel (2010 December 4)

7.


----------



## varosszel (2010 December 4)

8.


----------



## varosszel (2010 December 4)

9.


----------



## varosszel (2010 December 4)

10.


----------



## mony27 (2010 December 4)

Köszönöm az ötleteket. Kipróbálunk belőlük jó párat.


----------



## varosszel (2010 December 4)

11.


----------



## mony27 (2010 December 4)

Nagyon tetszik ez a topik.


----------



## varosszel (2010 December 4)

12.


----------



## varosszel (2010 December 4)

13.


----------



## varosszel (2010 December 4)

14.


----------



## varosszel (2010 December 4)

15.


----------



## mony27 (2010 December 4)

Nagyon segítö kész vagy. köszi


----------



## varosszel (2010 December 4)

16.


----------



## varosszel (2010 December 4)

17.


----------



## varosszel (2010 December 4)

18.


----------



## mony27 (2010 December 4)

varosszel írta:


> 15.


11


----------



## varosszel (2010 December 4)

19.


----------



## varosszel (2010 December 4)

20.


----------



## Filuchie (2010 December 4)

de hogyan kell?


----------



## Filuchie (2010 December 4)

2


----------



## Filuchie (2010 December 4)

3


----------



## Filuchie (2010 December 4)

4


----------



## Filuchie (2010 December 4)

5,köszi


----------



## Filuchie (2010 December 4)

6


----------



## Kriszti79 (2010 December 4)

*Kiss Ottó: Bárányok — vers*

Amikor külön ágyban fekszem,


----------



## Filuchie (2010 December 4)

7


----------



## Filuchie (2010 December 4)

8


----------



## Filuchie (2010 December 4)

9


----------



## Kriszti79 (2010 December 4)

sokáig nem tudok elaludni,


----------



## Filuchie (2010 December 4)

10


----------



## Kriszti79 (2010 December 4)

ezért mindig megpróbálom


----------



## Kriszti79 (2010 December 4)

összeszámolni a bárányokat,


----------



## Filuchie (2010 December 4)

11


----------



## Filuchie (2010 December 4)

12


----------



## Kriszti79 (2010 December 4)

ahogy a nagyi javasolta.


----------



## Filuchie (2010 December 4)

13


----------



## Kriszti79 (2010 December 4)

Csak az a baj,


----------



## Filuchie (2010 December 4)

és bevált?


----------



## Kriszti79 (2010 December 4)

hogy én még csak


----------



## Filuchie (2010 December 4)

15


----------



## Kriszti79 (2010 December 4)

tízig tudok számolni,


----------



## Filuchie (2010 December 4)

16


----------



## Kriszti79 (2010 December 4)

a bárányokból viszont


----------



## Filuchie (2010 December 4)

az nem baj ha a közben számolsz addig)


----------



## Filuchie (2010 December 4)

18


----------



## Kriszti79 (2010 December 4)

sokkal több van,


----------



## Filuchie (2010 December 4)

19


----------



## Filuchie (2010 December 4)

20,köszi remélem mostmá jó lessz


----------



## Kriszti79 (2010 December 4)

ráadásul mind egyformák,


----------



## Kriszti79 (2010 December 4)

így állandóan


----------



## Kriszti79 (2010 December 4)

összekeverem őket,


----------



## Kriszti79 (2010 December 4)

ezért folyton újra kell


----------



## Kriszti79 (2010 December 4)

kezdenem a számolást,


----------



## Kriszti79 (2010 December 4)

és ettől aztán tényleg


----------



## Kriszti79 (2010 December 4)

nem tudok elaludni.


----------



## Kriszti79 (2010 December 4)

Köszönöm a figyelemet.


----------



## Kriszti79 (2010 December 4)

[taps]


----------



## Kriszti79 (2010 December 4)

[Meghajlás]


----------



## Kriszti79 (2010 December 4)

[Kivonulás]


----------



## Kriszti79 (2010 December 4)

Köszönöm CANADAHUN


----------



## hunndanny (2010 December 4)

köszi


----------



## k_gyuszi (2010 December 4)

*aaaa*

1.......


----------



## k_gyuszi (2010 December 4)

2


----------



## k_gyuszi (2010 December 4)

3


----------



## k_gyuszi (2010 December 4)

4


----------



## k_gyuszi (2010 December 4)

5


----------



## k_gyuszi (2010 December 4)

6


----------



## k_gyuszi (2010 December 4)

7


----------



## k_gyuszi (2010 December 4)

8


----------



## k_gyuszi (2010 December 4)

9


----------



## k_gyuszi (2010 December 4)

10


----------



## k_gyuszi (2010 December 4)

11


----------



## k_gyuszi (2010 December 4)

12


----------



## k_gyuszi (2010 December 4)

13


----------



## k_gyuszi (2010 December 4)

14


----------



## k_gyuszi (2010 December 4)

15


----------



## k_gyuszi (2010 December 4)

16


----------



## k_gyuszi (2010 December 4)

17


----------



## k_gyuszi (2010 December 4)

18


----------



## hunndanny (2010 December 4)

görbe bögre görbe bögre görbe bögre 2


----------



## k_gyuszi (2010 December 4)

19


----------



## hunndanny (2010 December 4)

éljen a canada hun 4ever


----------



## k_gyuszi (2010 December 4)

20


----------



## hunndanny (2010 December 4)

10 ici pici buci maci 4


----------



## k_gyuszi (2010 December 4)

21


----------



## hunndanny (2010 December 4)

megy a sivatagban 5


----------



## hunndanny (2010 December 4)

123456789 6


----------



## niki1986 (2010 December 4)

sziasztok


----------



## hunndanny (2010 December 4)

Magyarország


----------



## hunndanny (2010 December 4)

fejér megye


----------



## niki1986 (2010 December 4)

gyülnek a pontok


----------



## hunndanny (2010 December 4)

isztimér


----------



## hunndanny (2010 December 4)

10


----------



## niki1986 (2010 December 4)

pontozok


----------



## hunndanny (2010 December 4)

alma fa 11


----------



## hunndanny (2010 December 4)

dalma


----------



## hunndanny (2010 December 4)

alma


----------



## hunndanny (2010 December 4)

ma 14.


----------



## hunndanny (2010 December 4)

15


----------



## hunndanny (2010 December 4)

16 már lassan meg lesz


----------



## hunndanny (2010 December 4)

17 mindjárt!!!!


----------



## hunndanny (2010 December 4)

lala ulla a bad romance


----------



## hunndanny (2010 December 4)

face book LIKE


----------



## hunndanny (2010 December 4)

gfgdtctzdr MEG VAN!!!!!!!


----------



## angeldiaz (2010 December 4)

*20 hozzászólás*

Sziasztok,remélem jó helyen vagyok a hozzászólások összegyűjtéséhez


----------



## angeldiaz (2010 December 4)

Ez az egyik legjobb oldal amit találtam filmek terén


----------



## angeldiaz (2010 December 4)

Aztán jobban szét néztem az oldalon,van itt még nagyon sok minden


----------



## angeldiaz (2010 December 4)

Sokáig tipródtam,hogy regisztráljak-e,de időközben rájöttem canadahun-fan lettem


----------



## angeldiaz (2010 December 4)

így hát belefogtam,regisztráltam,hozzászólok


----------



## angeldiaz (2010 December 4)

egész nap számítógép elött ülök(grafikus vagyok)


----------



## angeldiaz (2010 December 4)

...de amint hazaérek az az első,hogy megnézem ezt az oldalt


----------



## Bassmaster (2010 December 4)

1


----------



## angeldiaz (2010 December 4)

pedig van más dolgom is,de ez olyan jó otthonos érzés


----------



## Bassmaster (2010 December 4)

2


----------



## angeldiaz (2010 December 4)

főleg ha valami kedvenc filmemet is megtalálom


----------



## Bassmaster (2010 December 4)

4


----------



## Bassmaster (2010 December 4)

5


----------



## Bassmaster (2010 December 4)

6


----------



## angeldiaz (2010 December 4)

ez már a 10.


----------



## Bassmaster (2010 December 4)

8


----------



## angeldiaz (2010 December 4)

11.


----------



## Bassmaster (2010 December 4)

wdrf


----------



## angeldiaz (2010 December 4)

12.


----------



## Bassmaster (2010 December 4)

weifhálhsdévnjsdvsd


----------



## angeldiaz (2010 December 4)

13.


----------



## Bassmaster (2010 December 4)

fjdfdc


----------



## Bassmaster (2010 December 4)

yxch


----------



## Bandito7 (2010 December 4)

*Csá!*

Csá!


----------



## Bassmaster (2010 December 4)

kbhklhb


----------



## angeldiaz (2010 December 4)

14.


----------



## Bandito7 (2010 December 4)

Csá!


----------



## angeldiaz (2010 December 4)

15.


----------



## Bassmaster (2010 December 4)

djhg


----------



## angeldiaz (2010 December 4)

16.


----------



## Leuvaarden (2010 December 4)

Hello!


----------



## Bassmaster (2010 December 4)

ezuetz


----------



## Bassmaster (2010 December 4)

zjrtjr


----------



## angeldiaz (2010 December 4)

17....gondoltam nem fontos,hogy írjak is valamit,de látom Bassmaster és Bandito7 szintén ebben a cipőben vanüdv Nektek!Hajrá!


----------



## angeldiaz (2010 December 4)

18.


----------



## angeldiaz (2010 December 4)

19.


----------



## Bandito7 (2010 December 4)

fghsfjhfg


----------



## angeldiaz (2010 December 4)

20.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Üdv mindenkinek!


----------



## Bandito7 (2010 December 4)

*hfk*

hkhfkhjh


----------



## Bandito7 (2010 December 4)

*ilkgh*

fgdshf


----------



## Bandito7 (2010 December 4)

*r*

iop


----------



## gunner (2010 December 4)

Sziasztok!
Új vagyok az oldalon, remélem sikerül elérnem amiért regisztráltam


----------



## Bandito7 (2010 December 4)

*j*

g


----------



## Bandito7 (2010 December 4)

*z*

j


----------



## Bandito7 (2010 December 4)

*hg*

hg


----------



## Bandito7 (2010 December 4)

*uiopo*

jélkjék


----------



## niente (2010 December 4)

Láttam nagy sereg lányokat


----------



## gunner (2010 December 4)

Helló!


----------



## niente (2010 December 4)

sereg lányokat liliommal


----------



## Bandito7 (2010 December 4)

*jlkjj*

jékhké


----------



## niente (2010 December 4)

Akkora a lelkem fájdalommal küzködött sok nehéz orommal


----------



## gunner (2010 December 4)

Áh


----------



## Bandito7 (2010 December 4)

*fgjdgjkfh*

hjklggkjljgjk


----------



## gunner (2010 December 4)

hol láttál?


----------



## niente (2010 December 4)

és láttam mérgezett sziromal gyilkoló kába liliommal


----------



## niente (2010 December 4)

jönni nagy sereg lányokat


----------



## Bandito7 (2010 December 4)

*hgjghjghjg*

hgjghjhghgjg


----------



## gunner (2010 December 4)

oknol


----------



## niente (2010 December 4)

és mondtam nékik: "Lányok, koldus vagyok én:


----------



## Bandito7 (2010 December 4)

*iézuoéhké*

jkélhélk-jklé.oi


----------



## niente (2010 December 4)

de ha meghalok, mégis e világ lesz szegény


----------



## niente (2010 December 4)

Nevettek s mondtam akkor én:


----------



## niente (2010 December 4)

"Király voltam, vittem a gályát,


----------



## niente (2010 December 4)

térdeltem a tenger dagályát,


----------



## niente (2010 December 4)

valamint Mithras ős bikáját


----------



## gunner (2010 December 4)

dstwds


----------



## niente (2010 December 4)

reávetvén hajóm igáját


----------



## niente (2010 December 4)

Király voltam, vittem a gályát


----------



## niente (2010 December 4)

Nevettek s mondtam akkor én


----------



## Ciripke (2010 December 4)

Szevasztok!


----------



## niente (2010 December 4)

"Talán király se voltam csak matróz siheder


----------



## niente (2010 December 4)

de ha meghalok, mégis tenger süllyed el


----------



## niente (2010 December 4)

szerettem mindent, ami új


----------



## gunner (2010 December 4)

éljb


----------



## niente (2010 December 4)

szerettem mindent, ami ódon


----------



## niente (2010 December 4)

úsztam kanyar, gonosz folyókon


----------



## niente (2010 December 4)

táncoltam a részeg hajókon,


----------



## niente (2010 December 4)

némán poshadtam lsuta tókon


----------



## Bandito7 (2010 December 4)

*zghujj*

fgjghj


----------



## Bandito7 (2010 December 4)

*trztr*

fghf


----------



## niente (2010 December 4)

szerettem mindent ami ódon, szerettem mindent, ami új: bús zene volt a lelkem, éltem ütemét: ha meghalok, az Isten behunyja egy szemét.


----------



## Bandito7 (2010 December 4)

*gjhkhjk*

hjkhj


----------



## Bandito7 (2010 December 4)

jhkhjh


----------



## Bandito7 (2010 December 4)

hjkhk,lkjlho


----------



## Bandito7 (2010 December 4)

Ez egy nagy szívatás, egy fórumon sincs ilyen. Ha nem tud az ember mit írni, akkor tök fölösleges.


----------



## angeldiaz (2010 December 4)

*most mi fog történni?*

Kedves,kormányos,admin,Melitta!A 20 hozzászólás után mi fog történni?Látni fogom a "hidden block"okat?


----------



## gunner (2010 December 4)

adsgfsw


----------



## Bandito7 (2010 December 4)

Na mind1, megvan a húsz, már csak 2 nap kell. De majd csak az is eltelik. Véletlenül nincs még valami más opció, amit teljesíteni kell? Pl.: 10másodpercen belül futni a 100métert, vagy ilyesmi?


----------



## niente (2010 December 4)

Hallo


----------



## Bandito7 (2010 December 4)

Látom mindenki nyomja a felesleges üziket.


----------



## angeldiaz (2010 December 4)

köszönöm,már látom a hájdolt linkeket...minden mükszik...csodás!!!


----------



## gunner (2010 December 4)

oéigf


----------



## gunner (2010 December 4)

sdfds


----------



## gunner (2010 December 4)

ljbn


----------



## gunner (2010 December 4)

pnksr


----------



## gunner (2010 December 4)

pkjpik


----------



## Mari530 (2010 December 4)

Hello


----------



## Mari530 (2010 December 4)

Szép estét mindenkinek!


----------



## Mari530 (2010 December 4)

Mindjárt jön a Milulás.


----------



## Mari530 (2010 December 4)

Holnap vasárnap.


----------



## Mari530 (2010 December 4)

Na ez a 10. A fele már megvan


----------



## csillus001 (2010 December 4)

Hali  én is új vagyok  bár régen regeltem, de csak mostanában jutott eszembe, hogy mit hagytam ki azzal, hogy eddig nem voltam itt Veletek  úgyhogy aktívan jelen kívánok lenni ettől kezdve 
Pusz mindenkinek.


----------



## KG11 (2010 December 4)

Halihó


----------



## KG11 (2010 December 4)

Szép estét


----------



## KG11 (2010 December 4)

Ez jó


----------



## KG11 (2010 December 4)

Nem tudom hányadik


----------



## KG11 (2010 December 4)

Még kell


----------



## KG11 (2010 December 4)

:55: ez jó....


----------



## KG11 (2010 December 4)

van még sok


----------



## KG11 (2010 December 4)

Ez fele??


----------



## KG11 (2010 December 4)

:4: Elvesztettem a fonalat


----------



## KG11 (2010 December 4)

11 ???


----------



## KG11 (2010 December 4)

:``: 10


----------



## KG11 (2010 December 4)

kiss 9


----------



## KG11 (2010 December 4)

:2: 8


----------



## KG11 (2010 December 4)

7


----------



## KG11 (2010 December 4)

:..: 6


----------



## KG11 (2010 December 4)

:656: 5


----------



## hzol71 (2010 December 4)

*1*

1kiss


----------



## KG11 (2010 December 4)

:111: 4


----------



## hzol71 (2010 December 4)

2


----------



## hzol71 (2010 December 4)

3


----------



## KG11 (2010 December 4)

:idea: 3


----------



## hzol71 (2010 December 4)

4


----------



## KG11 (2010 December 4)

:-? 2


----------



## hzol71 (2010 December 4)

5
Két sün megy a sivatagban, meglátnak egy nagy kaktuszt.
- Te, szerinted mi a manó ez?
- Nemtom, talán egy akrobatacsoport...


----------



## KG11 (2010 December 4)

:9: 1


----------



## hzol71 (2010 December 4)

6
- Hány birkája van bácsikám? - kérdi egy fickó a birkapásztort.
- 6724.
- Hú, ez nagyon sok. Van valami trükkje a számolásnál?
- Hogyne volna! Megszámolom a lábakat, és elosztom néggyel.


----------



## hzol71 (2010 December 4)

7
A "vegetáriánus" egy ősi indián szó.
Jelentése: "rossz vadász".


----------



## KG11 (2010 December 4)

\\m/ Hurrááááá siker........ :23:


----------



## hzol71 (2010 December 4)

8
A Második Világháború előtt a németek és a szovjetek éppen aláírták a Molotov-Ribbentrop paktumot Lengyelország felosztásáról. Az ezt követő fogadáson Molotov elvtársnak nagyon megtetszik a németek titkárnője, úgyhogy oda is ül mellé és tölt a hölgynek egy pohár pezsgőt. A hölgy elmosolyodik és megissza a pezsgőt. Molotov elvtárs megint tölt és megfogja a nő térdét.
A hölgy megint elmosolyodik és megissza a pezsgőt. Molotov elvtárs megint tölt egy kis pezsgőt és keze följebb csúszik a hölgy combján. A hölgy megint elmosolyodik, megissza a pezsgőt, majd odahajol Molotov elvtárshoz és a fülébe súgja:
- A szeme se rebbenjen meg Molotov elvtárs, amikor a tökömhöz ér, nehogy lebuktasson! Szerjózsa vagyok az orosz hírszerzéstől!


----------



## hzol71 (2010 December 4)

9
- Hogy van a felelséged?
- Beteg.
- És veszélyes?
- Ilyenkor nem, csak ha egészséges.


----------



## hzol71 (2010 December 4)

10
Mellnagyobbítás kézrátétellel! Sikertelenség esetén azonnali pénzvisszafizetés!


----------



## hzol71 (2010 December 4)

11
Alig használt A/4-es tiszta, fehér papírlapomat, hasonló paraméterekkel rendelkező AUDI gépkocsira cserélném!


----------



## hzol71 (2010 December 4)

12
Eladnék egy feleslegessé vált, egyszer használt, még bontatlan ejtőernyőt, kis hibával.


----------



## hzol71 (2010 December 4)

13
Főnök az új titkárnőnek:
- Először csak egy szoknya lesz a fizetése, amit azonban gyakran meg fogok emelni!


----------



## hzol71 (2010 December 4)

14
A frissen felvett alkalmazott először megy dolgozni a munkahelyére. A főnöke meleg kézfogással üdvözli, majd azt mondja neki:
- Nos, az első feladata az lesz, hogy megfogja a seprűt és kitakarítja az irodát!
A dolgozó felháborodva:
- De uram, én egyetemen tanultam hosszú évekig!
- Jól van, értem. Akkor megmutatom, hogyan kell ezt csinálni...


----------



## hzol71 (2010 December 4)

15
Home-made betörésvédelem: Az ajtón jól látható helyre tűzzük ki valamelyik szöveget, a betörőket valószínűleg kicsit elbizonytalanítja:
1. Kedves hentes úr! Holnaptól kérem napi 5 kiló húst hozzon Brutusnak. Az eddigi négy kiló valószínűleg nem elég neki, mindig olyan ideges és kiszámíthatatlan lesz tőle.
2. Kedves postás úr! Vérfoltokat találtam a leveleinken, valószínűleg az Öné! Kérem legközelebb óvatosabban dobja be a leveleket, nem szeretnénk, ha még további testrészeit is elveszítené. Egyébként nem érkezett még meg a "Harci kutyák tartása a lakásban" című könyv, amit nemrégiben rendeltünk?
3. Kati, ne gyere be! A skorpiók már megint elszabadultak!
4. Kedves rovarirtó! Ha bejön, kérem maradjon a fal mellett, a padlót ugyanis annyira megrágták a hangyák, hogy lezuhanhat a pincébe, a patkányok közé!


----------



## hzol71 (2010 December 4)

16
Autóval utaztam Montreálból Quebec Citybe, a 20-as országúton, amikor megálltam egy pihenőnél, hogy használjam a WC-t. Az első fülke használatban volt, betértem a másodikba.
Alig ültem le, amikor a szomszédból egy hang megkérdezi:
- Hogy vagy?
Nem tartozom azok közé, akik beszélgetésbe elegyednek egy férfi WC-ben mindenkivel, de ez alkalommal nem tudtam megállni, kissé zavartan válaszoltam:
- Elég jól!
Mire a szomszédos férfi megkérdezi:
- És, mit csinálsz?
Micsoda kérdés! Arra gondoltam, ez a beszélgetés határozottan kezd bizarr lenni, ezért csak annyit mondtam:
- Mint Ön is, kelet felé utazom!
A szomszéd idegesen megszólal újra:
- Te, ide figyelj! Később visszahívlak, a szomszéd fülkében van egy hülye, aki minden kérdésemre válaszol...


----------



## sceptic (2010 December 4)

*Köszi, Melitta!*

Köszi, Melitta!


----------



## sceptic (2010 December 4)

ecc


----------



## sceptic (2010 December 4)

pecc


----------



## hzol71 (2010 December 4)

17
A telefon cseng, és Móricka veszi fel a kagylót.
- Halló?
- Szervusz kisfiam, beszélhetnek az apukáddal? Itt a főnöke beszél.
- Melyik? - kérdezi Móricka - az a piszkos patkány, az a kövér disznó, vagy az a szemét tróger?


----------



## hzol71 (2010 December 4)

18
- Hölgyem, megkérné a kisfiát, hogy ne utánozzon már engem?
- Móricka, hányszor mondtam már, hogy ne viselkedj úgy, mint egy hülye!


----------



## sceptic (2010 December 4)

kime


----------



## sceptic (2010 December 4)

hecc


----------



## sceptic (2010 December 4)

holnap


----------



## sceptic (2010 December 4)

után


----------



## sceptic (2010 December 4)

bejö


----------



## sceptic (2010 December 4)

hetsz


----------



## sceptic (2010 December 4)

cér


----------



## sceptic (2010 December 4)

nára


----------



## hzol71 (2010 December 4)

19
Kohn szomorú arccal állít be a kávéházba. Barátai tudakolják, hogy mi a baja?
- Meghalt a feleségem.
Zavart csend támad, majd megszólal Grün hitetlenkedve:
- Nem is igaz... Csak azért mondod, hogy irigyeljünk!


----------



## sceptic (2010 December 4)

cine


----------



## sceptic (2010 December 4)

gére


----------



## sceptic (2010 December 4)

ugorj


----------



## hzol71 (2010 December 4)

20
Szavak, amelyeket nehéz kimondani ittas állapotban:
- Manifesztáció
- Innovatív
- Prejudikáció
Szavak, amelyeket NAGYON nehéz kimondani ittas állapotban:
- Dezoxiribonukleinsav
- Individualizmus
- Cogito ergo sum
- Termékspecifikáció
Szavak, amelyeket LEHETETLEN kimondani ittas állapotban:
- Köszönöm, de inkább nem feküdnék most le veled.
- Nem kérek több italt, köszönöm.
- Sajnálom, de a szőke nagymellű nők nem az én eseteim.
- Jó estét biztos úr, szép esténk van, nemde?
- Á, senki nem szeretné hallani, ahogy énekelek.


----------



## sceptic (2010 December 4)

cica


----------



## csiocsipsz (2010 December 4)

Üdv


----------



## sceptic (2010 December 4)

az e


----------



## sceptic (2010 December 4)

gérre


----------



## sceptic (2010 December 4)

an


----------



## sceptic (2010 December 4)

tan


----------



## sceptic (2010 December 4)

té


----------



## sceptic (2010 December 4)

nusz


----------



## csillus001 (2010 December 4)

csúnyán kihasználom a lehetőséget


----------



## csillus001 (2010 December 4)

ne haragudjatok meg rám ezért


----------



## csillus001 (2010 December 4)

de olyan dolgok birtokában van az oldal, ami per pillanat lelki táplálékom


----------



## csillus001 (2010 December 4)

úgyhogy muszáj vagyok rosszalkodni kicsit, hogy utána olvashassak minden mennyiségben


----------



## csillus001 (2010 December 4)

bár már régóta regeltem ide, de csak most láttam, hogy miket rejt az oldal


----------



## csillus001 (2010 December 4)

nem bírom az agyzsibbasztó tv műsorokat


----------



## csillus001 (2010 December 4)

ígymost is inkább olvasnék


----------



## csillus001 (2010 December 4)

de még nincs meg a 20 bejegyzésem


----------



## csillus001 (2010 December 4)

de gyúrok  már nincs sok hátra


----------



## orwen89 (2010 December 4)

Jópofa a fórum.


----------



## csillus001 (2010 December 4)

10 :d


----------



## csillus001 (2010 December 4)

júj  még egy gyűjtögető  hali


----------



## orwen89 (2010 December 4)

Nagyon megsajnált ma a nap,


----------



## csillus001 (2010 December 4)

versenyezzünk  bár nem lenne tisztességes  nekem már csak 8 XD


----------



## orwen89 (2010 December 4)

e roppant mágnes, fénylő, mennyei:


----------



## orwen89 (2010 December 4)

oldó kezével tapogat


----------



## csillus001 (2010 December 4)

Mi történt?


----------



## csillus001 (2010 December 4)

tyűha XD


----------



## orwen89 (2010 December 4)

Szia!


----------



## csillus001 (2010 December 4)

5


----------



## orwen89 (2010 December 4)

Igen kellene a húsz hozzászólás


----------



## orwen89 (2010 December 4)

Igen nekem lesz még pár


----------



## csillus001 (2010 December 4)

jaj de jóóóó  észre is vettél


----------



## orwen89 (2010 December 4)

"Nagyon megsajnált ma a nap, e roppant mágnes, fénylő, mennyei: körülragyogja házamat, oldó kezével tapogat s erkélyemet, ahol betegen fekszem, a világból csöndesen kilengeti."


----------



## csillus001 (2010 December 4)

akkor pörögj  gyerünk gyerünk


----------



## orwen89 (2010 December 4)

"Óh, szállani! fönt, fönt lengeni! lélektelen! Ne nézz le többé, irtózó szemem, ne nézz le már: kabáton, sálon, takarón keresztűlnyúl és muzsikál és magához emel a nap, a nap, az én áldott napom, aki ősszel is hatalom és ma olyan jó hozzám, mint a nyár."


----------



## csillus001 (2010 December 4)

kész


----------



## csillus001 (2010 December 4)

tűz


----------



## orwen89 (2010 December 4)

"Ne nézz le már, ne nézz le többé, életem: már elmaradt a láthatár s határ az ég lett, parttalan, nagy semmi-tenger, kék halál! Ne nézz le többé sohase, de mint akit az éj bűvölete vonz s aki szemét csukva megy tetők s tornyok felett, ahol a sápadtfényü hold jár, menj úgy, szállj!… Nem: bátrabban! Tégedet hatalmasabb erő, a nap millió szála tart, a Nap millió sugárkeze lóbál, az emel és visz, sugarak lengetnek, arany madarak, szárnyas erkélyen, millió, – szárnyas erkélyed léghajó, s körötted már millió nap kering és a boldog fény szárnyverése mind azt zúgja, muzsikálja, hogy:"


----------



## csillus001 (2010 December 4)

megvaaaaaan


----------



## orwen89 (2010 December 4)

"– Október van, s egy nyomorúlt földi lélek az égbe hullt, a megváltásba, föl, ahogy fölfelé hal meg a mocsár, mely a napon addig sütkérezik, míg elfogy s észrevétlen a kéklő mennyei üdvösségbe száll."


----------



## orwen89 (2010 December 4)

Gratula


----------



## orwen89 (2010 December 4)

hmm hol is tartottam?


----------



## orwen89 (2010 December 4)

Áh akkor mostmár 14


----------



## orwen89 (2010 December 4)

Test: :9:


----------



## orwen89 (2010 December 4)

:88: huh ez durva


----------



## orwen89 (2010 December 4)

Ez itt piros

Ez itt kék


----------



## orwen89 (2010 December 4)

Almacsutka


----------



## orwen89 (2010 December 4)

Esernyő


----------



## orwen89 (2010 December 4)

Íme a 20. hozzászólás, köszönöm a lehetőséget!


----------



## orwen89 (2010 December 4)

postfarm


----------



## eszterke19 (2010 December 4)

hur-húr


----------



## Showary (2010 December 4)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg



hello köszi:656:


----------



## knkaresz (2010 December 4)

Köszönet a Rejtő könyvekért.

Nagyon köszönöm 'Jó hallgatni '

_Nagyon tetszik ' Köszönöm '_


----------



## Showary (2010 December 4)

de jó, hogy itt vagyok!


----------



## Showary (2010 December 4)

orwen89 írta:


> Íme a 20. hozzászólás, köszönöm a lehetőséget!



klassz, honnan írsz?


----------



## Showary (2010 December 4)

corsair4 írta:


> fogjuk



ezt érteni kellene?


----------



## Showary (2010 December 4)

Akkor lesz sárga is 


orwen89 írta:


> Ez itt piros
> 
> Ez itt kék


----------



## Showary (2010 December 4)

akkor legyen már zöld is


----------



## Showary (2010 December 4)

csillus001 írta:


> Mi történt?


ha én ezt tudnám


----------



## Showary (2010 December 4)

angeldiaz írta:


> köszönöm,már látom a hájdolt linkeket...minden mükszik...csodás!!!



Sárga irigység


----------



## Showary (2010 December 4)

bbnaarel írta:


> Nálunk elő-elő bújogat.



ajaja ezt hogyan is kell érteni? Mi bújogat elő?


----------



## Showary (2010 December 4)

tél


----------



## Showary (2010 December 4)

bbnaarel írta:


> már csak 7



de jó neked


----------



## Showary (2010 December 4)

Showary írta:


> tél



remélem lesz nyár is


----------



## Showary (2010 December 4)

szkatie írta:


> 4



nekem még több van hátra


----------



## Showary (2010 December 4)

Beccus írta:


> 11



nem semmi


----------



## Showary (2010 December 4)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg



Köszönöm


----------



## Showary (2010 December 4)

sisti2006 írta:


> 11


én is én is


----------



## Showary (2010 December 5)

hzol71 írta:


> 3


talán nekem 3 :-?


----------



## Showary (2010 December 5)

Bella0707 írta:


> nagyon régóta



ha te mondod:444:


----------



## Showary (2010 December 5)

Krsz írta:


> Üdv mindenkinek!



neked is drága kiss


----------



## Showary (2010 December 5)

sisti2006 írta:


> és végre a huszadik



talán nekem is


----------



## knkaresz (2010 December 5)

_Köszönöm a János Vitézt '_


----------



## Showary (2010 December 5)

sisti2006 írta:


> és végre a huszadik



igen igen


----------



## mszucs (2010 December 5)

*hol van még a 20?.*

ez nem az első hozzászólásom, de nem is az uccsó sajna. De azért köszönöm, hogy van ez a lehetőség.
Légy jó!!


----------



## gole (2010 December 5)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


szia jó lenne mert hirtelen nem tok annnyit írni! Köszi


----------



## Katalin77750 (2010 December 5)

hzol71 nagyon jók a vicceid!!!!!


----------



## Katalin77750 (2010 December 5)

Jó reggelt mindenkinek. legyen szép a napotok.


----------



## nida1 (2010 December 5)

még alszik a családom, de én gyűjtögetem a huszat


----------



## Katalin77750 (2010 December 5)

sok szerencsét a gyüjtögetéshez.


----------



## philippe218 (2010 December 5)

1


acsosa írta:


> szeretnék gyorsan 20 hozzászólást.


----------



## philippe218 (2010 December 5)

Jó napot


----------



## philippe218 (2010 December 5)

11


acsosa írta:


> szeretnék gyorsan 20 hozzászólást.


----------



## philippe218 (2010 December 5)

111


acsosa írta:


> szeretnék gyorsan 20 hozzászólást.


----------



## philippe218 (2010 December 5)

11111


acsosa írta:


> szeretnék gyorsan 20 hozzászólást.


----------



## philippe218 (2010 December 5)

1111111


acsosa írta:


> szeretnék gyorsan 20 hozzászólást.


----------



## philippe218 (2010 December 5)

1111111111


acsosa írta:


> szeretnék gyorsan 20 hozzászólást.


----------



## philippe218 (2010 December 5)

1111111111111


acsosa írta:


> szeretnék gyorsan 20 hozzászólást.


----------



## philippe218 (2010 December 5)

111111111111111


acsosa írta:


> szeretnék gyorsan 20 hozzászólást.


----------



## philippe218 (2010 December 5)

jó napot


----------



## philippe218 (2010 December 5)

Hull a pelyhes


----------



## philippe218 (2010 December 5)

jön a Miki bá


----------



## philippe218 (2010 December 5)

mit is irhatnék?


----------



## philippe218 (2010 December 5)

zenét hallgatok


----------



## philippe218 (2010 December 5)

hahó van itt valaki?


----------



## philippe218 (2010 December 5)

hideg van


----------



## philippe218 (2010 December 5)

valaki valahol, de hol???????


----------



## philippe218 (2010 December 5)

ki mit hallgat?


----------



## philippe218 (2010 December 5)

van valakinek Philippe Bas - tól filmje?


----------



## philippe218 (2010 December 5)

jó filmek vannak


----------



## Mari530 (2010 December 5)

Szép napot mindenkinek!


----------



## melivia (2010 December 5)

Sziasztok!


----------



## melivia (2010 December 5)

hogy vagytok?


----------



## melivia (2010 December 5)

holnap már megint hétfő... :S


----------



## melivia (2010 December 5)

perpilanat Lifehouse - In your Skin c dalát hallgatom


----------



## melivia (2010 December 5)

Még szerencse, hogy holnap jön a Mikulás..


----------



## unorbi (2010 December 5)

A


----------



## melivia (2010 December 5)

remélhetőleg nemsokára havazni is fog...


----------



## unorbi (2010 December 5)

B


----------



## melivia (2010 December 5)

noha süt a napocska...


----------



## melivia (2010 December 5)




----------



## unorbi (2010 December 5)

Bocsi csak a 20 hozzászólást próbálom össze gyűjteni


----------



## melivia (2010 December 5)

megyek is...


----------



## unorbi (2010 December 5)

Mert már régen nem voltam az oldalon


----------



## melivia (2010 December 5)

Sziasztok!


----------



## unorbi (2010 December 5)

C


----------



## unorbi (2010 December 5)

D


----------



## unorbi (2010 December 5)

Szia


----------



## unorbi (2010 December 5)

Mizu?


----------



## unorbi (2010 December 5)

E


----------



## unorbi (2010 December 5)

F


----------



## unorbi (2010 December 5)

G


----------



## unorbi (2010 December 5)

H


----------



## unorbi (2010 December 5)

J


----------



## unorbi (2010 December 5)

Q


----------



## unorbi (2010 December 5)

W


----------



## unorbi (2010 December 5)

T


----------



## DzsonConor (2010 December 5)

Tudja valaki hogy hol lehet megnézni a hozzászólások számát?


----------



## DzsonConor (2010 December 5)

Jó látom már - a kérdés megoldva saját részről!


----------



## DzsonConor (2010 December 5)

451 Fahrenheit az hány Celsius fok?


----------



## sakkozo (2010 December 5)

*üdv*



Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


üdv
mindenkinek


----------



## moroszlán (2010 December 5)

*Szép napot!*

Sziaszok - kellemes, mosolygós napot mindenkinek!

Itt ajánlanám mindenkinek a grapefruitmag-kivonatot: egy döbbenetesen sokoldalú szer, természetes gomba-, vírus- és baktériumölő, több száz baktérium- és vírusfajtát pusztít el mellékhatások és környezeti ártalom nélkül.

Használjátok bátran, jó egészséget mindnyájatoknak!


----------



## réti boglárka (2010 December 5)

Üdvözlet Kisnémediről


----------



## fireproof (2010 December 5)

*Első bejegyzés*

Üdvözletem minden olvasónak!
:444:


----------



## denesg (2010 December 5)

Szia

h

dd

sdfg

gggggggggggg


----------



## fireproof (2010 December 5)

*Köszönet*

Kedves Melitta!

Köszönöm szépen a gyors és hatékony segítséget, melyet a regisztációmhoz kaptam.
Bár csak mindenhol így lehetne elintézni a gondjainkat!

Üdv: fireproof


----------



## kummert1 (2010 December 5)

*www.kummertibor.hu*

www.kummertibor.hu köszi


----------



## kummert1 (2010 December 5)

*www.kummertibor.hu*



fireproof írta:


> Üdvözletem minden olvasónak!
> :444:



www.kummertibor.hu


----------



## kummert1 (2010 December 5)

*www.kummertibor.hu*



réti boglárka írta:


> Üdvözlet Kisnémediről




www.kummertibor.hu


----------



## Vica7301 (2010 December 5)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg



Próba


----------



## fireproof (2010 December 5)

:7:


----------



## Vica7301 (2010 December 5)




----------



## fireproof (2010 December 5)

kiss


----------



## fireproof (2010 December 5)




----------



## kummert1 (2010 December 5)

*www.kummertibor.hu*



Abigel573 írta:


> Kreáltam egy mindegy mit ír be szóláncot a kezdőknek... azt se használják...
> Talán túl egyszerű.



Én is szeretnék 20 hozzászólást összegyüjteni.
Ha valakinek van szabad perce , kérem hogy nézze
meg a honlapomat ! 

www.kummertibor.hu

köszönöm !


----------



## kummert1 (2010 December 5)

*20 pont*



fireproof írta:


>



Én is szeretnék 20 hozzászólást összegyüjteni.
Ha valakinek van szabad perce , kérem hogy nézze
meg a honlapomat ! 

www.kummertibor.hu

köszönöm !


----------



## kummert1 (2010 December 5)

*20 pont*



Vica7301 írta:


>



Én is szeretnék 20 hozzászólást összegyüjteni.
Ha valakinek van szabad perce , kérem hogy nézze
meg a honlapomat ! 

www.kummertibor.hu

köszönöm !


----------



## kummert1 (2010 December 5)

*20 pont*



DzsonConor írta:


> Tudja valaki hogy hol lehet megnézni a hozzászólások számát?



Én is szeretnék 20 hozzászólást összegyüjteni.
Ha valakinek van szabad perce , kérem hogy nézze
meg a honlapomat ! 

www.kummertibor.hu

köszönöm !


----------



## kummert1 (2010 December 5)

*20 pont*



Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg



Én is szeretnék 20 hozzászólást összegyüjteni.
Ha valakinek van szabad perce , kérem hogy nézze
meg a honlapomat ! 

www.kummertibor.hu

köszönöm !


----------



## kummert1 (2010 December 5)

*20 pont*



durcy írta:


> *KEDVES MELITTA GRATULÁLOK A 12 000. HOZZÁSZÓLÁSODHOZ *​
> *ÉS MÉG TÖBBSZÖRÖS ENNYIT KIVÁNOK NEKED, MERT AMIG VAGY ADDIG MI IS LEHETÜNK.*kiss​
> 
> 
> ​



Én is szeretnék 20 hozzászólást összegyüjteni.
Ha valakinek van szabad perce , kérem hogy nézze
meg a honlapomat ! 

www.kummertibor.hu

köszönöm !


----------



## kummert1 (2010 December 5)

*20 pont*



acsosa írta:


> Soha senki nem reagál semmire



Én is szeretnék 20 hozzászólást összegyüjteni.
Ha valakinek van szabad perce , kérem hogy nézze
meg a honlapomat ! 

www.kummertibor.hu

köszönöm !


----------



## kummert1 (2010 December 5)

*20 pont*



angyalkám írta:


> Hurrá még egy Szegedi Üdv!



Én is szeretnék 20 hozzászólást összegyüjteni.
Ha valakinek van szabad perce , kérem hogy nézze
meg a honlapomat ! 

www.kummertibor.hu

köszönöm !


----------



## kummert1 (2010 December 5)

*20 pont*



albaricsoka írta:


> És már csk 7 hiányzik



Én is szeretnék 20 hozzászólást összegyüjteni.
Ha valakinek van szabad perce , kérem hogy nézze
meg a honlapomat ! 

www.kummertibor.hu

köszönöm !


----------



## kummert1 (2010 December 5)

*20 pont*



nagytomi írta:


> Bejelentkezem, üdv mindenkinek!



Én is szeretnék 20 hozzászólást összegyüjteni.
Ha valakinek van szabad perce , kérem hogy nézze
meg a honlapomat ! 

www.kummertibor.hu

köszönöm !


----------



## kummert1 (2010 December 5)

*20 pont*



D3v14nc3 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Szép estét mindenkinek!
> Köszi Melitta!



Én is szeretnék 20 hozzászólást összegyüjteni.
Ha valakinek van szabad perce , kérem hogy nézze
meg a honlapomat ! 

www.kummertibor.hu

köszönöm !


----------



## kummert1 (2010 December 5)

*20 pont*



edumanó írta:


> ha minden igaz....



Én is szeretnék 20 hozzászólást összegyüjteni.
Ha valakinek van szabad perce , kérem hogy nézze
meg a honlapomat ! 

www.kummertibor.hu

köszönöm !


----------



## kummert1 (2010 December 5)

*20 pont*



gipsi queen írta:


> Jo hetet kivanok mindenkinek es.....moderatoroknak!



Én is szeretnék 20 hozzászólást összegyüjteni.
Ha valakinek van szabad perce , kérem hogy nézze
meg a honlapomat ! 

www.kummertibor.hu

köszönöm !


----------



## kummert1 (2010 December 5)

*20 pont*



Lorcika írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Szeretnék itt nálatok én is állandó tag lenni.



Én is szeretnék 20 hozzászólást összegyüjteni.
Ha valakinek van szabad perce , kérem hogy nézze
meg a honlapomat ! 

www.kummertibor.hu

köszönöm !


----------



## kummert1 (2010 December 5)

*20 pont*



Juvi.08 írta:


> Szép reggel Nektek!



Én is szeretnék 20 hozzászólást összegyüjteni.
Ha valakinek van szabad perce , kérem hogy nézze
meg a honlapomat ! 

www.kummertibor.hu

köszönöm !


----------



## kummert1 (2010 December 5)

*20 pont*



Katibogar írta:


> Jelen habar mar felig alszom



Én is szeretnék 20 hozzászólást összegyüjteni.
Ha valakinek van szabad perce , kérem hogy nézze
meg a honlapomat ! 

www.kummertibor.hu

köszönöm !


----------



## kummert1 (2010 December 5)

*20 pont*



zsocaozd írta:


> van



Én is szeretnék 20 hozzászólást összegyüjteni.
Ha valakinek van szabad perce , kérem hogy nézze
meg a honlapomat ! 

www.kummertibor.hu

köszönöm !


----------



## Sunny. (2010 December 5)

köszike


----------



## Sturmovik (2010 December 5)

2


----------



## Sturmovik (2010 December 5)

3


----------



## Sturmovik (2010 December 5)

4


----------



## Sturmovik (2010 December 5)

5


----------



## Sturmovik (2010 December 5)

6


----------



## Sturmovik (2010 December 5)

7


----------



## Sturmovik (2010 December 5)

8


----------



## Sturmovik (2010 December 5)

9


----------



## Sturmovik (2010 December 5)

10


----------



## Sturmovik (2010 December 5)

11


----------



## Sturmovik (2010 December 5)

12


----------



## Sturmovik (2010 December 5)

13


----------



## Sturmovik (2010 December 5)

14


----------



## Sturmovik (2010 December 5)

15


----------



## Sturmovik (2010 December 5)

16


----------



## Sturmovik (2010 December 5)

17


----------



## Sturmovik (2010 December 5)

18


----------



## Sturmovik (2010 December 5)

19


----------



## Sturmovik (2010 December 5)

20


----------



## Sturmovik (2010 December 5)

2


----------



## bn83 (2010 December 5)

Üdvözlet mindenkinek!


----------



## bn83 (2010 December 5)

Sziasztok


----------



## bn83 (2010 December 5)

Szép napot!


----------



## bn83 (2010 December 5)

0709


----------



## bn83 (2010 December 5)

????


----------



## bn83 (2010 December 5)

Nem értem.....


----------



## bn83 (2010 December 5)

Unalmas


----------



## bn83 (2010 December 5)

Sok érdekes dolog van itt!


----------



## bn83 (2010 December 5)

Még 11


----------



## bn83 (2010 December 5)

10


----------



## bn83 (2010 December 5)

9


----------



## bn83 (2010 December 5)

8


----------



## bn83 (2010 December 5)

7


----------



## bn83 (2010 December 5)

6


----------



## bn83 (2010 December 5)

5


----------



## bn83 (2010 December 5)

4


----------



## bn83 (2010 December 5)

3


----------



## bn83 (2010 December 5)

2


----------



## bn83 (2010 December 5)

1


----------



## bn83 (2010 December 5)

0


----------



## Brigu23 (2010 December 5)

SZép


----------



## Brigu23 (2010 December 5)

1


----------



## Brigu23 (2010 December 5)

9


----------



## pnimrod (2010 December 5)

*Sziasztok!*

Udv mindenkinek Norvegiabol!

Nimrod


----------



## Julcsi364 (2010 December 5)

*20*



melitta írta:


> aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


 

20


----------



## Julcsi364 (2010 December 5)

19


----------



## Julcsi364 (2010 December 5)

18


----------



## Julcsi364 (2010 December 5)

17


----------



## Julcsi364 (2010 December 5)

16


----------



## Julcsi364 (2010 December 5)

15 :s


----------



## Julcsi364 (2010 December 5)

14


----------



## Julcsi364 (2010 December 5)

13...


----------



## Julcsi364 (2010 December 5)

12üüü


----------



## Julcsi364 (2010 December 5)

11óóó


----------



## Julcsi364 (2010 December 5)

10mmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Julcsi364 (2010 December 5)

9ááááááááá


----------



## Julcsi364 (2010 December 5)

81111111111111111


----------



## Julcsi364 (2010 December 5)

7999999999999999999


----------



## Julcsi364 (2010 December 5)

6


----------



## Julcsi364 (2010 December 5)

5őőőőőőőő


----------



## Julcsi364 (2010 December 5)

4áááááááááááááááááááááááááááá


----------



## Julcsi364 (2010 December 5)

3


----------



## Mandala72 (2010 December 5)

Szervusztok! köszönöm a segítséget az oldalhoz.


----------



## Julcsi364 (2010 December 5)

2


----------



## Julcsi364 (2010 December 5)

1


----------



## pnimrod (2010 December 5)

*Masodik*

Havas minden.


----------



## pnimrod (2010 December 5)

*Harmadik*

Tele van mécsessel a város.


----------



## pnimrod (2010 December 5)

*Negyedik*

Tavaly két héttel később jött csak a havazás.


----------



## pnimrod (2010 December 5)

*Otodik*

A hegyekben tegnap -27 fok volt (Celsius).


----------



## pnimrod (2010 December 5)

*Hatodik*

Norvegul a Mikulast ugy hivjak: Julenisse.


----------



## pnimrod (2010 December 5)

*Hetedik*

:11:ez nagyon aranyos


----------



## pnimrod (2010 December 5)

*nyolcadik*


----------



## pnimrod (2010 December 5)

*kilencedik*

oszt jó napot...


----------



## pnimrod (2010 December 5)

*Tizedik*

aj


----------



## pnimrod (2010 December 5)

*Tizenegyedik*

Már be is sötétedett.


----------



## pnimrod (2010 December 5)

*Tizenkettedik*

mint a december


----------



## pnimrod (2010 December 5)

*Tizenharmadik*

nincs mar messze a husz. (?)


----------



## pnimrod (2010 December 5)

*Tizennegyedik*

jaaaaj


----------



## encilány (2010 December 5)

*beköszönök*

Köszönjük, hogy van ilyen lehetőség.


----------



## encilány (2010 December 5)

*második*

már csak 18


----------



## encilány (2010 December 5)

*harmadik*

ez is megvan


----------



## encilány (2010 December 5)

*negyedik*

4


----------



## pnimrod (2010 December 5)

*Tizenotodik*

75%


----------



## encilány (2010 December 5)

5


----------



## encilány (2010 December 5)

*hatodik*

6


----------



## nzspol (2010 December 5)

itt


----------



## encilány (2010 December 5)

*hetedik*

te magad légy....


----------



## pnimrod (2010 December 5)

*tizenhatodik*

irgumburgum


----------



## nzspol (2010 December 5)

6


----------



## nzspol (2010 December 5)

7


----------



## encilány (2010 December 5)

*nyolcadik*

ez is


----------



## encilány (2010 December 5)

*kilencedik*

ez is


----------



## nzspol (2010 December 5)

8


----------



## encilány (2010 December 5)

*tizedik*

a fele


----------



## nzspol (2010 December 5)

9


----------



## pnimrod (2010 December 5)

*Tizenhetedik*

burgum-irgum


----------



## nzspol (2010 December 5)

10


----------



## encilány (2010 December 5)

*tizenegy*

meg egy


----------



## nzspol (2010 December 5)

11


----------



## pnimrod (2010 December 5)

*Tizennyolc*

Ketto hijan husz


----------



## nzspol (2010 December 5)

12


----------



## encilány (2010 December 5)

*tizenkettő*

ez is


----------



## nzspol (2010 December 5)

13


----------



## pnimrod (2010 December 5)

*Tizenkilencedik*

...szazad


----------



## encilány (2010 December 5)

*tizenhárom*

juppi


----------



## nzspol (2010 December 5)

14


----------



## encilány (2010 December 5)

*tizennégy*

ez is


----------



## nzspol (2010 December 5)

15


----------



## pnimrod (2010 December 5)

*Huszadik*

Na egyszer ez is eljott...


----------



## encilány (2010 December 5)

*tizenöt*

ez is


----------



## atheles (2010 December 5)

első...még 19 és meg is vagyok


----------



## nzspol (2010 December 5)

16


----------



## atheles (2010 December 5)

meg a második


----------



## encilány (2010 December 5)

*tizenhat*

16 is megvan


----------



## nzspol (2010 December 5)

17


----------



## petburg (2010 December 5)

Köszi!


----------



## atheles (2010 December 5)

ez nagyon jó ez


----------



## encilány (2010 December 5)

*tizenhét*

17


----------



## encilány (2010 December 5)

*18*

18


----------



## nzspol (2010 December 5)

18


----------



## nzspol (2010 December 5)

19


----------



## atheles (2010 December 5)

na még


----------



## nzspol (2010 December 5)

20


----------



## encilány (2010 December 5)

*19*

19


----------



## encilány (2010 December 5)

*20*

finish


----------



## atheles (2010 December 5)

hideg van


----------



## atheles (2010 December 5)

nnnaaaa


----------



## atheles (2010 December 5)

7


----------



## atheles (2010 December 5)

8


----------



## atheles (2010 December 5)

9


----------



## atheles (2010 December 5)

Tíz


----------



## atheles (2010 December 5)

11


----------



## atheles (2010 December 5)

12


----------



## atheles (2010 December 5)

13


----------



## atheles (2010 December 5)

14


----------



## atheles (2010 December 5)

15


----------



## atheles (2010 December 5)

még 4 darab


----------



## atheles (2010 December 5)

17


----------



## atheles (2010 December 5)

18


----------



## atheles (2010 December 5)

még egy!


----------



## atheles (2010 December 5)

Húsz!!!


----------



## dsl (2010 December 5)

imrus írta:


> 2 szia jelen


már csak 20


----------



## dsl (2010 December 5)

19


----------



## dsl (2010 December 5)

18


----------



## dsl (2010 December 5)

17


----------



## dsl (2010 December 5)

16


----------



## dsl (2010 December 5)

15


----------



## dsl (2010 December 5)

14


----------



## dsl (2010 December 5)

13


----------



## dsl (2010 December 5)

12


----------



## dsl (2010 December 5)

11


----------



## dsl (2010 December 5)

10


----------



## dsl (2010 December 5)

9


----------



## nzspol (2010 December 5)

123


----------



## dsl (2010 December 5)

8


----------



## nzspol (2010 December 5)

321


----------



## dsl (2010 December 5)

7


----------



## dsl (2010 December 5)

6


----------



## nzspol (2010 December 5)

258


----------



## dsl (2010 December 5)

5


----------



## dsl (2010 December 5)

4


----------



## nzspol (2010 December 5)

852


----------



## dsl (2010 December 5)

3


----------



## dsl (2010 December 5)

2


----------



## Gabriella99 (2010 December 5)

Üdvözlök mindenkit!


----------



## Gabriella99 (2010 December 5)

1


----------



## dsl (2010 December 5)

1


----------



## Gabriella99 (2010 December 5)

2


----------



## Gabriella99 (2010 December 5)

3


----------



## dsl (2010 December 5)

kész


----------



## Gabriella99 (2010 December 5)

4


----------



## Gabriella99 (2010 December 5)

5


----------



## Gabriella99 (2010 December 5)

6


----------



## Gabriella99 (2010 December 5)

7


----------



## Gabriella99 (2010 December 5)

8


----------



## Gabriella99 (2010 December 5)

9


----------



## Gabriella99 (2010 December 5)

10


----------



## Gabriella99 (2010 December 5)

11


----------



## Gabriella99 (2010 December 5)

12


----------



## Gabriella99 (2010 December 5)

13


----------



## Gabriella99 (2010 December 5)

14


----------



## Gabriella99 (2010 December 5)

15


----------



## Gabriella99 (2010 December 5)

16


----------



## Gabriella99 (2010 December 5)

17


----------



## Gabriella99 (2010 December 5)

18


----------



## Gabriella99 (2010 December 5)

19


----------



## Krizol (2010 December 5)

köszi


----------



## aidan (2010 December 5)

köszi, András vagyok Érdről


----------



## aidan (2010 December 5)

2


----------



## Krizol (2010 December 5)

ezt én is kipróbálom


----------



## aidan (2010 December 5)

3


----------



## Krizol (2010 December 5)

a


----------



## aidan (2010 December 5)

4


----------



## Krizol (2010 December 5)

ez tetszik


----------



## aidan (2010 December 5)

5


----------



## Krizol (2010 December 5)

b


----------



## aidan (2010 December 5)

6


----------



## aidan (2010 December 5)

7


----------



## aidan (2010 December 5)

8


----------



## Krizol (2010 December 5)

nagyon szép


----------



## Krizol (2010 December 5)

c


----------



## aidan (2010 December 5)

9


----------



## Krizol (2010 December 5)

d


----------



## aidan (2010 December 5)

10


----------



## aidan (2010 December 5)

11


----------



## aidan (2010 December 5)

12


----------



## aidan (2010 December 5)

13


----------



## aidan (2010 December 5)

14


----------



## aidan (2010 December 5)

15


----------



## aidan (2010 December 5)

16


----------



## aidan (2010 December 5)

17


----------



## aidan (2010 December 5)

18


----------



## aidan (2010 December 5)

19


----------



## aidan (2010 December 5)

20


----------



## aidan (2010 December 5)

és 21 a ráadás


----------



## eknarf (2010 December 5)

22


----------



## Brigu23 (2010 December 5)

ddddd


----------



## Brigu23 (2010 December 5)

dddd


----------



## Brigu23 (2010 December 5)

jmh


----------



## Brigu23 (2010 December 5)

ezis


----------



## eknarf (2010 December 5)

Mire jó ez?


----------



## erdeieri (2010 December 5)

*Igyekszem összegyűjteni...*

Kedves Melitta!
Rendes Tőled, hogy segíted az "újak" mielőbbi bekapcsolódását!
Köszönet érte!!!
Erikakiss


----------



## Brigu23 (2010 December 5)

111


----------



## eknarf (2010 December 5)

de tényleg


----------



## eknarf (2010 December 5)

komolyan érdekelne


----------



## Brigu23 (2010 December 5)

ee


----------



## erdeieri (2010 December 5)

*gyűjtögetek...*

Lépésről-lépésre haladok...


----------



## Brigu23 (2010 December 5)

33


----------



## eknarf (2010 December 5)

hátha


----------



## eknarf (2010 December 5)

valaki


----------



## erdeieri (2010 December 5)

*még mindig...*

Egyiket a másik után...


----------



## eknarf (2010 December 5)

tudja


----------



## erdeieri (2010 December 5)

*szépen haladok*

nem adom fel...


----------



## Brigu23 (2010 December 5)

www


----------



## erdeieri (2010 December 5)

*bele lehet ebbe jönni*

csak így tovább...


----------



## eknarf (2010 December 5)

miért is?


----------



## Brigu23 (2010 December 5)

123


----------



## erdeieri (2010 December 5)

*és tovább*

tovább-tovább-tovább...


----------



## Brigu23 (2010 December 5)

1234


----------



## erdeieri (2010 December 5)

*megy ez*

egész belejöttem...


----------



## eknarf (2010 December 5)

van ennek


----------



## eknarf (2010 December 5)

értelme


----------



## Brigu23 (2010 December 5)

12345


----------



## eknarf (2010 December 5)

vagy


----------



## Brigu23 (2010 December 5)

123456


----------



## eknarf (2010 December 5)

inkább


----------



## Brigu23 (2010 December 5)

1234567


----------



## erdeieri (2010 December 5)

*haladok*

már csak 13...vagy 12...


----------



## eknarf (2010 December 5)

csak


----------



## eknarf (2010 December 5)

teljesen


----------



## Brigu23 (2010 December 5)

12345678


----------



## eknarf (2010 December 5)

feleslegesen


----------



## erdeieri (2010 December 5)

*is*

erről szól ez is...


----------



## eknarf (2010 December 5)

terheljük


----------



## Brigu23 (2010 December 5)

123456789


----------



## erdeieri (2010 December 5)

*jó...*

haladok


----------



## Brigu23 (2010 December 5)

12345678910


----------



## eknarf (2010 December 5)

a


----------



## erdeieri (2010 December 5)

*hát persze*

hát persze, hogy megéri


----------



## eknarf (2010 December 5)

szervereket


----------



## Brigu23 (2010 December 5)

1234567891011


----------



## eknarf (2010 December 5)

micsoda


----------



## erdeieri (2010 December 5)

*kitartok*

szépen kitartok...


----------



## eknarf (2010 December 5)

hülye szabály


----------



## eknarf (2010 December 5)

ez van


----------



## erdeieri (2010 December 5)

*jó lesz*

Türelem rózsát terem.


----------



## Petter (2010 December 5)

köszönöm


----------



## erdeieri (2010 December 5)

*nekem van*

rengeteg türelmem van...


----------



## Petter (2010 December 5)

koszonom


----------



## erdeieri (2010 December 5)

*így jó*

szépen alakul


----------



## Petter (2010 December 5)

keszenem


----------



## erdeieri (2010 December 5)

*ja*

minden jó így


----------



## Brigu23 (2010 December 5)

???


----------



## erdeieri (2010 December 5)

*jó*

Éljen a napos oldal!


----------



## Brigu23 (2010 December 5)

nem engedi


----------



## Brigu23 (2010 December 5)

f


----------



## erdeieri (2010 December 5)

*szép*

Vannak, akik szerint nincsenek csodák és vannak, akiknek csak csodák léteznek.


----------



## erdeieri (2010 December 5)

*csodák*

Szerintem csak csodák léteznek és hála...


----------



## Brigu23 (2010 December 5)

vc


----------



## eknarf (2010 December 5)

Működik


----------



## Brigu23 (2010 December 5)

?!


----------



## Brigu23 (2010 December 5)

na hogy?


----------



## eknarf (2010 December 5)

Vagy mégsem?


----------



## eknarf (2010 December 5)

átverés


----------



## Brigu23 (2010 December 5)

tz


----------



## eknarf (2010 December 5)

na nem baj, majd szólok a köpcösnek


----------



## Brigu23 (2010 December 5)

.l


----------



## tutimami (2010 December 5)

Papírminta! Ez klassz!


----------



## tutimami (2010 December 5)

Én nem nagyon értem a kötésleírásokat.


----------



## tutimami (2010 December 5)

A keresztszemes a kedvencem.


----------



## tutimami (2010 December 5)

Jó ötlet!


----------



## tutimami (2010 December 5)

Köszi!


----------



## tutimami (2010 December 5)

Ha-ha


----------



## tutimami (2010 December 5)

Visszaszámlálás:15...


----------



## tutimami (2010 December 5)

Alig várom a mintákat!


----------



## tutimami (2010 December 5)

Mindjárt megvan!


----------



## tutimami (2010 December 5)

kiss


----------



## tutimami (2010 December 5)

:d


----------



## tutimami (2010 December 5)

Helló!


----------



## tutimami (2010 December 5)

Egyetértek!


----------



## oj1976 (2010 December 5)

:11:


----------



## oj1976 (2010 December 5)

teljesen eggyet ertek


----------



## oj1976 (2010 December 5)

remenyseg írta:


> Ez a tema egy blogombeli bejegyzesem,de mivel tobben javasoltak,hogy vitat erdemlo...elhoztam ide.Tehat,holgyeim es uraim ...lehet "vitatkozni"!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


teljesen eggyet ertek


----------



## Misi masa (2010 December 5)

Hali!


----------



## oj1976 (2010 December 5)

huhh


----------



## oj1976 (2010 December 5)

gyönyörü!!!


----------



## oj1976 (2010 December 5)

imádom


----------



## oj1976 (2010 December 5)

jaja én is adnám


----------



## oj1976 (2010 December 5)

???


----------



## ilcsike75 (2010 December 5)

o de jo


----------



## ilcsike75 (2010 December 5)

szuper


----------



## ilcsike75 (2010 December 5)

:d


----------



## oj1976 (2010 December 5)

nagyon jo


----------



## oj1976 (2010 December 5)

hahahahahahaha


----------



## oj1976 (2010 December 5)

k.jo


----------



## oj1976 (2010 December 5)

hahahahahahahahahhahahahahhahahahahahahah khm hahahahah


----------



## oj1976 (2010 December 5)

jojojojo


----------



## oj1976 (2010 December 5)

nem rosszzz


----------



## oj1976 (2010 December 5)

beteg jooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## oj1976 (2010 December 5)

nem sz...... k.jo


----------



## oj1976 (2010 December 5)

ügyes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## oj1976 (2010 December 5)

booom


----------



## oj1976 (2010 December 5)

kemény


----------



## oj1976 (2010 December 5)

durva


----------



## oj1976 (2010 December 5)

elmegy


----------



## oj1976 (2010 December 5)

kedves


----------



## MepHate (2010 December 6)

Jeee


----------



## MepHate (2010 December 6)




----------



## MepHate (2010 December 6)

hopp


----------



## MepHate (2010 December 6)

valaki magyar vándor otthon itt van karraoke-t


----------



## MepHate (2010 December 6)

:2:


----------



## MepHate (2010 December 6)




----------



## MepHate (2010 December 6)

jhgf


----------



## MepHate (2010 December 6)

gfhdhghf


----------



## MepHate (2010 December 6)

nnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## MepHate (2010 December 6)




----------



## MepHate (2010 December 6)

hgfgfgdh


----------



## MepHate (2010 December 6)

kgkgkgkk


----------



## MepHate (2010 December 6)

jeeeee


----------



## MepHate (2010 December 6)

jgjgjfjkdf


----------



## MepHate (2010 December 6)

éklé


----------



## MepHate (2010 December 6)

jhjhjjh


----------



## MepHate (2010 December 6)

:4:


----------



## elmerogyant (2010 December 6)

1


----------



## elmerogyant (2010 December 6)

2


----------



## elmerogyant (2010 December 6)

3


----------



## elmerogyant (2010 December 6)

4


----------



## elmerogyant (2010 December 6)

5


----------



## elmerogyant (2010 December 6)

10


----------



## elmerogyant (2010 December 6)

11


----------



## elmerogyant (2010 December 6)

12


----------



## elmerogyant (2010 December 6)

13


----------



## elmerogyant (2010 December 6)

14


----------



## elmerogyant (2010 December 6)

15


----------



## elmerogyant (2010 December 6)

20


----------



## elmerogyant (2010 December 6)

21


----------



## elmerogyant (2010 December 6)

22


----------



## elmerogyant (2010 December 6)

23


----------



## elmerogyant (2010 December 6)

24


----------



## elmerogyant (2010 December 6)

25


----------



## elmerogyant (2010 December 6)

30


----------



## elmerogyant (2010 December 6)

31


----------



## elmerogyant (2010 December 6)

32


----------



## elmerogyant (2010 December 6)

33


----------



## homedoctor (2010 December 6)

*első hozzászólás*

kiváló lehetőség számunkra ez az oldal, üdv. mindenkinek


----------



## lilavirag72 (2010 December 6)

Üdvözlök mindenkit, ez az első hsz, kell még 19


----------



## lilavirag72 (2010 December 6)

2 hsz


----------



## lilavirag72 (2010 December 6)

3 hsz


----------



## lilavirag72 (2010 December 6)

4 hsz


----------



## lilavirag72 (2010 December 6)

5 hsz


----------



## lilavirag72 (2010 December 6)

6 hsz


----------



## lilavirag72 (2010 December 6)

7 hsz


----------



## lilavirag72 (2010 December 6)

8


----------



## lilavirag72 (2010 December 6)

9


----------



## lilavirag72 (2010 December 6)

10


----------



## lilavirag72 (2010 December 6)

11 hozzászólás


----------



## lilavirag72 (2010 December 6)

12 hozzászólás


----------



## lilavirag72 (2010 December 6)

13 hozzászólás


----------



## lilavirag72 (2010 December 6)

14 hozzászólás


----------



## lilavirag72 (2010 December 6)

15 hsz :lol:


----------



## lilavirag72 (2010 December 6)

16 hozzászólás


----------



## lilavirag72 (2010 December 6)

17 hozzászólás


----------



## lilavirag72 (2010 December 6)

18 hozzászólás


----------



## lilavirag72 (2010 December 6)

19 hsz


----------



## lilavirag72 (2010 December 6)

20 hsz :grin:


----------



## lilavirag72 (2010 December 6)

21, ???


----------



## kanyonagi (2010 December 6)

*1*



fbl írta:


> üdvözletem kiskunfélegyházáról


1


----------



## kanyonagi (2010 December 6)

*2*

üdvözlet nyúlról


----------



## kanyonagi (2010 December 6)

Boldog szülinapot, Kisfiam!


----------



## kanyonagi (2010 December 6)

4


----------



## kanyonagi (2010 December 6)

5


----------



## kanyonagi (2010 December 6)

Holott náddal ringat


----------



## kanyonagi (2010 December 6)

Holott csobogással


----------



## kanyonagi (2010 December 6)

Kékellő derűvel


----------



## kanyonagi (2010 December 6)

Tavi csókolással


----------



## kanyonagi (2010 December 6)

Lehet, hogy szerelme


----------



## kanyonagi (2010 December 6)

Felderül majd mással,


----------



## kanyonagi (2010 December 6)

De az is ringassa


----------



## kanyonagi (2010 December 6)

Ilyen ringatással.


----------



## kanyonagi (2010 December 6)

* Bokraink közt már az ősz barangol,*

* kóró lett a fényes laboda.*

* Zizegő, szép zabkéve-hajadról*

* nem álmodom többé már soha.*


----------



## kanyonagi (2010 December 6)

* Arcod haván bogyók bíbor vére -*

* szép voltál, te kedves, illanó!*

* Szelíd, mint az alkony puha fénye,*

* s fehéren sugárzó, mint a hó.*


----------



## kanyonagi (2010 December 6)

* Szemed magvai kihulltak régen,*

* neved, a törékeny, mesze szállt.*

* Gyűrött sálam őrzi már csak híven*

* fehér kezed hársméz-illatát*


----------



## Zoli1021 (2010 December 6)

1. Hsz. :..:


----------



## kanyonagi (2010 December 6)

* Amikor a háztetőn a hajnal*

* macskamódra, lustán lépeget,*

* emlegetnek tűnődő szavakkal*

* vizimanók, dúdoló szelek.*


----------



## kanyonagi (2010 December 6)

* Kéklő esték azt suttogják rólad:*

* álom voltál, elhaló zene.*

* de tudom - aki formálta vállad,*

* fénylő titkoknak volt mestere.*


----------



## kanyonagi (2010 December 6)

* Bokraink közt már az ősz barangol,*

* kóró lett a fényes laboda.*

* Zizegő szép zabkéve-hajadról*

* nem álmodom többé már soha.*


----------



## Zoli1021 (2010 December 6)

2. Hsz.


----------



## Zoli1021 (2010 December 6)

3. Hsz.


----------



## kanyonagi (2010 December 6)

"Énekelni nem tud akárki, sem almaként gurulni más elé a sárba. Szeretném most magam kitárni, ez a csavargó nagy vallomása."


----------



## Zoli1021 (2010 December 6)

4. Hsz.


----------



## kanyonagi (2010 December 6)

21.


----------



## Zoli1021 (2010 December 6)

5. Hsz.


----------



## Zoli1021 (2010 December 6)

6. Hsz.


----------



## Zoli1021 (2010 December 6)

7. Hsz.


----------



## 22estiti (2010 December 6)

henryhill82 írta:


> nem is egyformák... ezt valami emanci találta ki


 
csak annyira egyformák a pasik, mint a nők
ezt én a kis ...van az a szó, him soviniszta) találtam ki


----------



## Zoli1021 (2010 December 6)

8. Hsz.


----------



## Zoli1021 (2010 December 6)

9. Hsz.


----------



## Zoli1021 (2010 December 6)

10. Hsz.


----------



## Zoli1021 (2010 December 6)

11.


----------



## Zoli1021 (2010 December 6)

12.


----------



## Zoli1021 (2010 December 6)

13.


----------



## Zoli1021 (2010 December 6)

14.


----------



## kanyonagi (2010 December 6)

Megvan 20 hozzászólásom, még sem tudom megnézni a képeket. Miért?


----------



## kanyonagi (2010 December 6)

3-án regisztráltam


----------



## Zoli1021 (2010 December 6)

15. Hsz.


----------



## kanyonagi (2010 December 6)

24


----------



## kanyonagi (2010 December 6)




----------



## 22estiti (2010 December 6)

..és te elviseled?
..és megbocsájtod?
..és neked nincsenek elvárásaid?[/quote]

egy érett nő valszeg azt felelné: elvárásom, h csak az enyém legyen, 1-2 szer megbocsátom ha nem így van, de annál többet nem viselek el...


----------



## Zoli1021 (2010 December 6)

16. Hsz.


----------



## Zoli1021 (2010 December 6)

17.


----------



## Zoli1021 (2010 December 6)

18.


----------



## Zoli1021 (2010 December 6)

19.


----------



## Zoli1021 (2010 December 6)

20. Hsz.


----------



## arpibacsi (2010 December 6)

1


----------



## arpibacsi (2010 December 6)

2


----------



## 22estiti (2010 December 6)

eenko írta:


> Vannak tipikus férfitulajdonságok, de szerintem nincs két egyforma ember


 
eggyet értek, és felmerűl bennem, h a fórum alapötlete nem az, h némely nők megértsék azon pasik -at akikkel nem volt szerencséjük?


----------



## arpibacsi (2010 December 6)

3


----------



## arpibacsi (2010 December 6)

4


----------



## arpibacsi (2010 December 6)

5


----------



## arpibacsi (2010 December 6)

6


----------



## arpibacsi (2010 December 6)

7


----------



## arpibacsi (2010 December 6)

8


----------



## 22estiti (2010 December 6)

arpibacsi írta:


> 2


 
szokták volt mondani, h 3 a magyar igazság, sőt van aki hozzáteszi, h 4 a ráadás


----------



## arpibacsi (2010 December 6)

9


----------



## arpibacsi (2010 December 6)

10


----------



## arpibacsi (2010 December 6)

11


----------



## arpibacsi (2010 December 6)

12


----------



## arpibacsi (2010 December 6)

13


----------



## arpibacsi (2010 December 6)

14


----------



## 22estiti (2010 December 6)

arpibacsi írta:


> 8


 
nekem is 8, egy cipőben járunk a cél felé

de a it-s srácok szerintem annyira nem jó humorérzékkel megáldottak)


----------



## arpibacsi (2010 December 6)

15


----------



## arpibacsi (2010 December 6)

16


----------



## arpibacsi (2010 December 6)

17


----------



## arpibacsi (2010 December 6)

18


----------



## arpibacsi (2010 December 6)

19


----------



## arpibacsi (2010 December 6)

20


----------



## arpibacsi (2010 December 6)

21


----------



## antalka83 (2010 December 6)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


 köszi


----------



## 22estiti (2010 December 6)

Kata640622 írta:


> Csak filigránokat szeretnék gyűjteni ide, minden alkalomra, mindenkinek!


 
látnám egyszer, h egy megfáradt ember,hátán zsákkal, mosolyogva lépeget felfelé a csúcs irányában...


----------



## antalka83 (2010 December 6)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


jó ez az oldal


----------



## *linda1114 (2010 December 6)

1


----------



## antalka83 (2010 December 6)

ez a legjobb fórum


----------



## antalka83 (2010 December 6)

érdekesek a témák


----------



## *linda1114 (2010 December 6)

Üdv!
Találtam itt egy jó könyvet, vártam 1 hetet és még mindig nem tudom eltölteni. :-(
Elmúlt a 2 napos regisztráció.Most maradt a 20 hozzászólás.


----------



## *linda1114 (2010 December 6)

Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
Itt a lehetoseg:wink:
ez a harmadik


----------



## antalka83 (2010 December 6)

ritkaságok vannak fenn


----------



## *linda1114 (2010 December 6)

Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
Itt a lehetoseg:wink:
ez a negyedik


----------



## antalka83 (2010 December 6)




----------



## *linda1114 (2010 December 6)

Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
Itt a lehetoseg:wink:
5.


----------



## *linda1114 (2010 December 6)

Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
Itt a lehetoseg:wink:
6


----------



## *linda1114 (2010 December 6)

Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
Itt a lehetoseg:wink:
7


----------



## antalka83 (2010 December 6)

vagány


----------



## *linda1114 (2010 December 6)

Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
Itt a lehetoseg:wink:
8


----------



## antalka83 (2010 December 6)

1


----------



## antalka83 (2010 December 6)

2


----------



## *linda1114 (2010 December 6)

Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
Itt a lehetoseg:wink:
9


----------



## antalka83 (2010 December 6)

találkoztam satrianival!


----------



## *linda1114 (2010 December 6)

Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
Itt a lehetoseg:wink:
10


----------



## antalka83 (2010 December 6)

van fenn zenei fórum?


----------



## antalka83 (2010 December 6)

ice9


----------



## antalka83 (2010 December 6)

aki volt a satriani koncerten, jelezze!


----------



## antalka83 (2010 December 6)

1999 prince


----------



## *linda1114 (2010 December 6)

Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
Itt a lehetoseg:wink:
11


----------



## antalka83 (2010 December 6)

5+5+5=550 (egy vonalat valahová)


----------



## *linda1114 (2010 December 6)

Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
Itt a lehetoseg:wink:
12


----------



## antalka83 (2010 December 6)

99


----------



## antalka83 (2010 December 6)

már csak 5 kell


----------



## *linda1114 (2010 December 6)

hopp


----------



## antalka83 (2010 December 6)

3


----------



## *linda1114 (2010 December 6)

Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
Itt a lehetoseg:wink:
14


----------



## *linda1114 (2010 December 6)

Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
Itt a lehetoseg:wink:
15


----------



## antalka83 (2010 December 6)

2


----------



## *linda1114 (2010 December 6)

Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
Itt a lehetoseg:wink:
16


----------



## antalka83 (2010 December 6)

1


----------



## *linda1114 (2010 December 6)

Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
Itt a lehetoseg:wink:
17


----------



## antalka83 (2010 December 6)

regisztrálva!


----------



## *linda1114 (2010 December 6)

Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
Itt a lehetoseg:wink:
18


----------



## *linda1114 (2010 December 6)

Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
Itt a lehetoseg:wink:
19


----------



## *linda1114 (2010 December 6)

Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
Itt a lehetoseg:wink:
20


----------



## *linda1114 (2010 December 6)

még egyet


----------



## realacus (2010 December 6)

Köszi


----------



## realacus (2010 December 6)

Köszi 2


----------



## realacus (2010 December 6)

Köszi 3


----------



## realacus (2010 December 6)

Köszi 4


----------



## realacus (2010 December 6)

Köszi 5


----------



## realacus (2010 December 6)

Köszi 6


----------



## realacus (2010 December 6)

Köszi 7


----------



## realacus (2010 December 6)

Köszi 8


----------



## realacus (2010 December 6)

Köszi 9


----------



## realacus (2010 December 6)

Köszi 10


----------



## realacus (2010 December 6)

Köszi 11


----------



## realacus (2010 December 6)

Köszi 12


----------



## realacus (2010 December 6)

Köszi 13


----------



## realacus (2010 December 6)

Köszi 14


----------



## realacus (2010 December 6)

Köszi 15


----------



## realacus (2010 December 6)

Köszi 16


----------



## realacus (2010 December 6)

?


----------



## realacus (2010 December 6)




----------



## zazu55 (2010 December 6)

Hahó, van itt valaki?


----------



## realacus (2010 December 6)

19


----------



## realacus (2010 December 6)

Hálás köszönet


----------



## realacus (2010 December 6)

+1


----------



## p308 (2010 December 6)

A Csík zenekar PrimaPrimissima díjat kapot.


----------



## p308 (2010 December 6)

hogy ez jó vagy nem, kiki döntse el magában anyi biztos, hogy meglepő, ghogy 22 éve működnke


----------



## p308 (2010 December 6)

annyi - elnézést.


----------



## p308 (2010 December 6)

Talán itt is van egysmás.


----------



## p308 (2010 December 6)

15


----------



## Idus64 (2010 December 6)

*Jelentett elem*

köszi,köszi


----------



## baribarat (2010 December 6)

Sziasztok!

Az a helyzet, hogy össze kellene szednem a 20 hozzászólást, szóval bocsánat, a 20db semmitmondó kommentért!


----------



## baribarat (2010 December 6)

2


----------



## endivia (2010 December 6)

jelentem megjelentem


----------



## endivia (2010 December 6)

egyébként meg azt hittem hogy, de kiderült, hogy mégsem


----------



## baribarat (2010 December 6)

3


----------



## endivia (2010 December 6)

3


----------



## endivia (2010 December 6)

)))


----------



## baribarat (2010 December 6)

4


----------



## baribarat (2010 December 6)

5


----------



## baribarat (2010 December 6)

6


----------



## baribarat (2010 December 6)

7


----------



## endivia (2010 December 6)

már csak 18 nap


----------



## endivia (2010 December 6)

és még lehet, hogy hó is lesz


----------



## endivia (2010 December 6)

mármint itthon


----------



## baribarat (2010 December 6)

8


----------



## endivia (2010 December 6)

hétvégén lefagyott a szélvédőm. belülről...


----------



## endivia (2010 December 6)

mit szólnátok egy forró csokihoz?


----------



## endivia (2010 December 6)

vagy forralt bor?


----------



## baribarat (2010 December 6)

9


----------



## endivia (2010 December 6)

egye fene puncs is lehet, csak én olyat még nem ittam


----------



## baribarat (2010 December 6)

én inkább a forralt borra szavaznék...


----------



## endivia (2010 December 6)

bármit csak dolgozni ne kelljen


----------



## endivia (2010 December 6)

jól jönne egy töki pompos is


----------



## endivia (2010 December 6)

tulajdonképpen most ettem, de nagyon éhes vagyok


----------



## baribarat (2010 December 6)

11


----------



## endivia (2010 December 6)

de akkor számolok vissza


----------



## endivia (2010 December 6)

5


----------



## endivia (2010 December 6)

4


----------



## baribarat (2010 December 6)

12


----------



## endivia (2010 December 6)

3


----------



## baribarat (2010 December 6)

13 - szerencsés szám


----------



## baribarat (2010 December 6)

14


----------



## endivia (2010 December 6)

2 - másoknak is fogy a cérna úgy látom kedves bari


----------



## baribarat (2010 December 6)

15


----------



## endivia (2010 December 6)

fin


----------



## baribarat (2010 December 6)

igyekszik az ember, kedves endivia!  Hajrá!


----------



## baribarat (2010 December 6)

gratulálok, ez gyorsan ment!


----------



## baribarat (2010 December 6)

már csak 3!!


----------



## baribarat (2010 December 6)

és 2!!


----------



## baribarat (2010 December 6)

Egy híján 20!


----------



## baribarat (2010 December 6)

juhéjj!!  Bocs mindenkitől! Szép napot!


----------



## szijartoeva (2010 December 6)

Sziasztok!
Piliscsabáról


----------



## szijartoeva (2010 December 6)

1


----------



## endivia (2010 December 6)

hát igyekszik, de nekem még mindig nem enged dolgokat ez az oldalacska...


----------



## baribarat (2010 December 6)

nekem se! ( pont meg akartalak kérdezni erről! szerinted mi a baj?


----------



## baribarat (2010 December 6)

azt írják két feltétel van: 20hozzászólás és 2napos regisztráció. Mindkettő oké, mégse érek el vele semmit...


----------



## szijartoeva (2010 December 6)

2


----------



## szijartoeva (2010 December 6)

3


----------



## namen70 (2010 December 6)

Hello, Sziasztok!


----------



## szijartoeva (2010 December 6)

Kányádi Sándor: Folytonosság



 


áldozóhely volt szentély
pogány templom később keresztény
mutatja még egy-két mohos darab
a hajdani falat 
most csak hely fű fa és bokor
tenyészget csöndjében élni akar
lábod ősi ösvényre ismer
akármikor jössz itthon van az isten.


----------



## szijartoeva (2010 December 6)

*Sóhajtás*



 

kútnak lenni volna jó
utas-itatónak
diófának vagy a fán
füttyentő rigónak 
rigófüttynek volna jó
lenni bár egy hangnak
jönni-menni volna jó
akárcsak a harmat
1974


----------



## 22estiti (2010 December 6)

AndiC írta:


> Egyetlenegy példát ha lehetne kérem szépen...
> Köszönöm.


 
pl. : _Charles Dickens, _


----------



## szijartoeva (2010 December 6)

nem tudom, hogy álltok Kányádival, nekem a kedvencem


----------



## szijartoeva (2010 December 6)

*Előhang*



 

vannak vidékek gyönyörű
tájak ahol a keserű
számban édessé ízesül
vannak vidékek legbelül
szavak sarjadnak rétjein
gyopárként sziklás bércein
szavak kapaszkodnak szavak
véremmel rokon a patak
szívemben csörgedez csobog
télen hogy védjem befagyok
páncélom alatt cincogat
jeget-pengető hangokat
tavaszok nyarak őszeim
maradékaim s őseim
vannak vidékek viselem
akár a bőrt a testemen
meggyötörten is gyönyörű
tájak ahol a keserű
számban édessé ízesül
vannak vidékek legbelül
1982


----------



## szijartoeva (2010 December 6)

*Örmény sírkövek*



 

vannak vidékek hova már utat
csak romos templom s régi név mutat
örmény-kert zsidó-sor magyar-telek
örmények zsidók lakták székelyek
s akad még itt-ott ki a néhai
honosokról tud ezt-azt mondani 
vannak vidékek ahol csak a hant
tudhatja már hogy ki nyugszik alant
régen kikorhadt fejtől a kereszt
a zsidók hamvát meg ne itt keresd
s ki érti már a megmohosodott
márványon az örmény föliratot 
vannak vidékek hol a sírlapok
négy sarkában finoman faragott
négylevelű lóhere mélyed és
századok óta nincs egy repedés
esőcsöppöt és harmatcsöppöket
gyűjtögetnek az örmény sírkövek 
vannak vidékek hol a madarak
a temetőben oltják szomjukat
ha szárazság van vagy éppen aszály
a gaz-felverte mohos sírra száll
iszik s hálából mikor égre kel
a holtakért a madár énekel
1982 

*Örmény sírkövek*



 

vannak vidékek hova már utat
csak romos templom s régi név mutat
örmény-kert zsidó-sor magyar-telek
örmények zsidók lakták székelyek
s akad még itt-ott ki a néhai
honosokról tud ezt-azt mondani 
vannak vidékek ahol csak a hant
tudhatja már hogy ki nyugszik alant
régen kikorhadt fejtől a kereszt
a zsidók hamvát meg ne itt keresd
s ki érti már a megmohosodott
márványon az örmény föliratot 
vannak vidékek hol a sírlapok
négy sarkában finoman faragott
négylevelű lóhere mélyed és
századok óta nincs egy repedés
esőcsöppöt és harmatcsöppöket
gyűjtögetnek az örmény sírkövek 
vannak vidékek hol a madarak
a temetőben oltják szomjukat
ha szárazság van vagy éppen aszály
a gaz-felverte mohos sírra száll
iszik s hálából mikor égre kel
a holtakért a madár énekel
1982


----------



## pumbaalion (2010 December 6)

baribarat írta:


> azt írják két feltétel van: 20hozzászólás és 2napos regisztráció. Mindkettő oké, mégse érek el vele semmit...



Ezt én sem értem, mert május óta vagyok regisztrálva, egész idáig nem is volt gondom, most kezdte el kiírni, hogy nem vagyok állandó tag és emiatt jogosult sem sok mindenre.


----------



## pumbaalion (2010 December 6)

szijartoeva írta:


> nem tudom, hogy álltok Kányádival, nekem a kedvencem



Nagyon jók, bár én idáig csak a gyerek verseit ismertem.


----------



## szijartoeva (2010 December 6)

*Ige-idők *



 

- Az én időmben,
- A mi időnkben:
Múltban és mában,
a jövendőben. 
- Tízezer éve.
- Tízezer múlva.
Mondották, mondjuk
s mondják majd újra: 
volt,
vala,
lesz,
van.
Kifogyhatatlan.
S elfér e három
igealakban.
1964 

*Ige-idők *



 

- Az én időmben,
- A mi időnkben:
Múltban és mában,
a jövendőben. 
- Tízezer éve.
- Tízezer múlva.
Mondották, mondjuk
s mondják majd újra: 
volt,
vala,
lesz,
van.
Kifogyhatatlan.
S elfér e három
igealakban.
1964


----------



## pumbaalion (2010 December 6)

endivia írta:


> hát igyekszik, de nekem még mindig nem enged dolgokat ez az oldalacska...



Én már május óta vagyok regisztrálva, egész idáig nem is volt gondom, most kezdte el kiírni, hogy nem vagyok állandó tag és emiatt jogosult sem sok mindenre.


----------



## 22estiti (2010 December 6)

Gilgames 2010 írta:


> Sziasztok nekem a kedvenc egyik filmem a Walhalla Rising.Ajánlom mindenkinek aki szereti az északi népek kultúrkörébe tartozó történelmi témájú filmeket.


 

és mi a film üzenete számodra?


----------



## szijartoeva (2010 December 6)

*Bántani én nem akarlak *



 

Bántani én nem akarlak,
szavaimmal betakarlak,
el-elnézlek, amíg alszol.
Én sohasem rád haragszom,
de kit bántsak, ha nem téged,
az én vétkem, a te vétked,
mert akarva, akaratlan,
halálom hordod magadban,
s a fiammal, akit szültél,
halálom részese lettél,
és történhet már akármi
történhető, e világi,
oldhatatlanul köt hozzád
e magasztos bizonyosság,
világrészek, galaktikák
távolából is mindig rád
emlékeztet ez a vétked.
Kit szeressek, ha nem téged.
1965


----------



## pumbaalion (2010 December 6)

baribarat írta:


> Egy híján 20!



Ez jó!
Ügyesen haladsz.


----------



## szijartoeva (2010 December 6)

*Tünemény *



 

Füstszínű falusi alkonyat vagy.
Mosolyod illatos kenyerét tétován
tördeli az emlékezés. 
Hol volt, hol nem volt, volt egy lány ...
Hiába próbálok neveket
illeszteni a mosolyodhoz. 
Egy fehér-homlokú házra s egy lombos
eperfára emlékszem,
s hogy jött a csorda.
Ránk bámult egy bivaly. - Mozgás, Rigó! -
húzott rá a napszítta pásztor.
És Rigó unottan tovább kolompolt.
Hangoltak a békák a libaúsztatóban;
holdat himbált a szellő a domb fölé észrevétlen.
Zizegett a nád.
Mindenre emlékszem, úgy-ahogy,
- talán még azt a zsombékot is meglelném -
csak rád, az arcodra, mozdulataidra - nem.
Vagy nem is voltál más,
csak egy soha-el-nem-felejthető mosoly,
mely minden nyári alkonyatkor
a langyos szellővel s a füst illatával
meg-megkísérti emlékezetem? -
Néha már-már látlak, érzem, amint hajad
ujjaim közé omlik, mint akkor.
De hiába, valami mindig eloroz előlem,
és alkonyatból alkonyatba menekít.
1964


----------



## milangal (2010 December 6)

szia


----------



## pumbaalion (2010 December 6)

baribarat írta:


> juhéjj!!  Bocs mindenkitől! Szép napot!



Gratulálok, jól ment!


----------



## szijartoeva (2010 December 6)

*Prológus *



 


Mit tagadjam, a Halál jutott
eszembe, mikor legelőször
megláttam az üresen maradt
folyómedret a tavaly őszön. 
Olyan kietlen tátongott a
két part között a holtmeder,
értelmetlenül és kifosztva,
mint egy királyi sírverem. 
Mint valami őshüllő-csontok
meredeztek a nagy kövek,
köztük nyálkás erecske csorgott,
hol meg-megállt, hol eleredt. 
És a hajdani büszke fűzfák
félig kimosott gyökere,
parthosszában, kolduló bénák
elszáradt ujjú tenyere; 
fölfogtak egy-egy bronzra-hervadt
fillér-nagyságú levelet
reszketegen; ha jön a harmat,
ez a kincsük is elpereg. 
És a part is ijesztő-vénen
éppen csak tartotta magát,
nyugdíjasok döbbenetével
nézett a szomszéd partra át. 
Évezredekig csak a munka,
a helytállás volt élete;
csak állt és révedt, mint ki tudja,
hogy itt már nincs mit tennie. 
És csend volt, csend, mint hogyha minden
gyászolna, néma volt a völgy,
mint hogyha a folyóval innen
magát a morajló Időt 
vittük volna el, és zajunkkal
elvittük volna a Teret;
ami maradt, csak alkalmatlan
és ittfelejtett díszletek. 
Nincs a völgynek dimenziója
átlényegült, csak fogalom;
mutató nélkül járó óra,
időtlen, lapos nyugalom. 
Minden erő, tudás, tehetség,
robaj, zsivaj, bú s örömök,
amikről most szólni szeretnék,
a gátban van s a gát mögött. 
Lármáinkat diszkrét neszekké
bontják a testvér turbinák,
verejtékünktől - tudom - szebbé
s kezesebbé vált a világ. 
Néztem a gátat, de csodálni
sehogy se tudtam; hirtelen
leverő, ölelés-utáni
hangulat áradt bennem el.


----------



## pumbaalion (2010 December 6)

endivia írta:


> 2 - másoknak is fogy a cérna úgy látom kedves bari



Én már május óta vagyok regisztrálva, egész idáig nem is volt gondom, most kezdte el kiírni, hogy nem vagyok állandó tag és emiatt jogosult sem sok mindenre.


----------



## szilva.89 (2010 December 6)

hi


----------



## pumbaalion (2010 December 6)

endivia írta:


> vagy forralt bor?



Az most igazán jól jönne!


----------



## baribarat (2010 December 6)

Én meg tavaly január óta... Nincs itt valami olyan fórum, ahova az ilyen jellegű problémákat be lehetne írni?


----------



## pumbaalion (2010 December 6)

endivia írta:


> egye fene puncs is lehet, csak én olyat még nem ittam



Így könnyű belemenni.


----------



## pumbaalion (2010 December 6)

endivia írta:


> jól jönne egy töki pompos is



Torontóban töki pompos?


----------



## szijartoeva (2010 December 6)

*Lakodalmas*



 

Ünnepi csizmámon
elvásott a patkó,
talpa is kilyukadt,
szára sem igen jó.
De azért csak járom,
járom ezt a táncot.
Ha nem tudod járni: hallgass!
Egy nóta van: lakodalmas. 
Megvénült már a menyasszony,
kitetszik a csontja is már,
feltörte a tenyeremet
a csípeje, olyan hitvány.
De azért csak járom,
járom ezt a táncot.
Ha nem tudod járni: hallgass!
Egy nóta van: lakodalmas. 
Annyi bánat a szívemen,
kétrét hajlott az egeken.
Ha még egyet hajlott volna,
szívem kettéhasadt volna.
De azért csak járom,
járom ezt a táncot.
Ha nem tudod járni: hallgass!
Egy nóta van: lakodalmas. 
Temető kapuja sarkig ki van nyitva,
de nem megyek én oda,
nem, nem, nem oda,
nem megyek be én oda,
hanem inkább járom,
járom ezt a táncot.
Vásson el a csizmám térdig!
Kivárom a nóta végit.


----------



## milangal (2010 December 6)

szia


----------



## pumbaalion (2010 December 6)

baribarat írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Az a helyzet, hogy össze kellene szednem a 20 hozzászólást, szóval bocsánat, a 20db semmitmondó kommentért!



Megbocsájtva, igyekszik az ember!


----------



## szijartoeva (2010 December 6)

*Doina*



 

Aki szeret s kikiáltja,
juttasd, Uram, szégyenfára.
Görbüljön meg minden útja,
holtában se legyen nyugta,
lidérc legyen, hazajáró,
túlvilági útonálló.
Csak énnekem kegyelmezz meg,
mert én szívemből szeretek,
oldozz föl, ha föl tudsz engem,
mert nem bírom a szívemben,
kiáltsam ki, ha nem másnak,
hát az erdei tisztásnak,
a tisztáson a forrásnak,
tudják meg a tengerek,
milyen nagyon szeretek,
s hadd tudja meg az a lány,
aki vízért odajár.


----------



## szijartoeva (2010 December 6)

*Kovász*



 

Szaladj, fiam, a szomszédba,
kérd meg a kovászunk,
sütnöm kéne holnap reggel,
fuss, amíg szitálok. 
Sűrű szita, gyakor szita,
gyakor táncát járja,
lapiban-sült meleg cipó;
mért maradtam árva? 
Futnék most is a kovászért,
talpamban még érzem,
vetném magam át a korhadt
deszkakerítésen. 
Gyakor szita, sűrű szita,
szíjas, hideg lángos;
összeseprem, ami lisztem
van még a kovászhoz.
1968


----------



## pumbaalion (2010 December 6)

realacus írta:


> Köszi 10



Milyen igazad van! Azt hiszem szintén.


----------



## szijartoeva (2010 December 6)

*A kökösi hídon*



 


Lassított a vonat a kökösi hídon.
Jődögélt mögöttünk szaporán az alkony,
poros köpönyegét félvállra hajítva
föl is kapaszkodott a hátsó kocsira. 
Lenn a Feketeügy feketén csillogott,
békességes esti harangszót ringatott.
Szívem köré apró, fényes tüzek gyúltak:
kerestem a parton, kerestem a múltat. 
Béhunytam a szemem, hátha úgy meglátnám
Gábor Áron mestert szürke paripáján.
Prázsmár felől szörnyű por és füst kavargott,
s dörögtek a hídfőn a székely harangok.
1955


----------



## pumbaalion (2010 December 6)

realacus írta:


> Köszi 11


Veled tartok. 11


----------



## pumbaalion (2010 December 6)

realacus írta:


> Köszi 12



Akkor most 12?


----------



## pumbaalion (2010 December 6)

realacus írta:


> Köszi 13



Komoly agyi tevékenység. 14.


----------



## baribarat (2010 December 6)

Segítség! Valaki mondja meg, legyen kedves, hogy mi van akkor, ha sikerült összegyűjtenem a 20 hozzászólást és mégsem enged a fórum bizonyos részébe! Köszönöm!


----------



## szijartoeva (2010 December 6)

*Üzenet pásztortűzhöz estéli szállásra*



 


Szálljatok föl, lassú ködök,
magasodjatok az égre,
vegyüljetek az égi nyáj
bárányfelhő-seregébe. 
Hadd lássam a székely hegyek
bükkös, fenyős kéklő ormát,
ahonnan már, amint hittem,
csak egy lépés a mennyország. 
Hadd lássam a csoronkáló
nagy medrű kis patakokat
s az ősz felé délig deres,
eldugott friss tisztásokat. 
Szálljatok föl, lassú ködök,
emlékeim száz bokráról,
volt társaim folton-foltos
ázott-pállott gúnyájáról. 
Hadd halljanak valamit már
annyi idő után rólam,
mert nekem most hozzuk mérten
kegyetlenül jól dolgom van. 
Hol is kezdjem, hogy szót értsünk,
annyit s annyi felé járva,
olyan rég nem tarisznyáltam
rojtozott bőr tarisznyába. 
Nekem már a hold csak bolygó
s az a pásztor folt a holdon,
a fejemben nem fél falu,
de egy ország gondját hordom. 
Nem lóháton, repülővel
intézem, ha dolgom akad,
s rádióval pótolom a
csivitelő madarakat. 
Tudom, sokan irigyeltek,
irigyellek én is sokszor,
néha-néha a töltőtoll
nehezebb, mint a nagyostor. 
Nehéz a szó, kivált a szebb,
de jó lenne fogni olykor
egy-egy erős pásztor-kezet. 
Szálljatok föl, lassú ködök,
magasodjatok az égre,
vegyüljetek az égi nyáj
bárányfelhő-seregébe, 
hogy mire a harmat-hordó
gyönge teste elsőt cirpel,
minden élemedő tűzhöz
jusson el az üzenetem: 
Növeljetek bő sörényű,
táncos lábú, fényes szőrű,
szikrátrúgó szép csikókat,
jókötésű szálas székely
legények alá valókat.
Én pedig itt szilajítok
száz új csikó-gondolatot,
olyanokat, kiknek háta
nem tűr nyerget, nem áll hámba,
kipányvázni ne lehessen,
béklyót egyike se szeressen,
a patáik dobogása,
a sörényük lobogása
tüzet vessen, merre járnak. 
S nem kívánok érte más jót,
néha egy kis vigasztaló
furulyaszót.
1956


----------



## pumbaalion (2010 December 6)

realacus írta:


> Köszi 15



Az előbb lehet, hogy elszámoltam magam. 14? 15?


----------



## szijartoeva (2010 December 6)

*Vízhordó*



 

Tenyerükből ellenzőt tartva
néznek az aratók a napra,
hátratekintnek olykor-olykor:
botladozva viszem a korsóm. 
Lábam a tarló fölsebezte
(hogy égett, sajgott minden este!).
Sokszor útközben eltűnődtem
s még a gyíkot is irigyeltem. 
Lettem volna madárfióka
pillangó, leginkább pilóta.
Eltörtem, eldobtam korsómat,
s maradtam mégis vízhordónak. 
Útvesztőkkel és kerülőkkel,
mindenütt, hová elvetődtem,
még a tündöklő szép szivárvány
alatt is üres korsó várt rám. 
Tenyerükből ellenzőt tartva
aratók néztek föl a napra.
1968


----------



## pumbaalion (2010 December 6)

realacus írta:


> Köszi 16



Legyen a 16-ik.


----------



## pumbaalion (2010 December 6)

*linda1114 írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg:wink:
> 18




Kemény munka, komoly helytállás. 17.


----------



## szijartoeva (2010 December 6)

*Részeg motyogó*



 

De kinek mondanám
ha mondanám
nem mondom
kinek is mondanám 
az én bajom
a te bajod
a mi bajunk
bajunk
................................
Engem szorít
téged szorít
minket szorít
a cipő
a cipőnk
.................................
Ajándék lónak
nem nézik a fogát
Nem mondom
csak dünnyögöm
csak dúdolom
Én vagyok a fehér néger
nem a bőröm a nyelvem néger
Ravasz dalocska
igaz dalocska
dalocska
......................................
Én nem ilyen lo-
vatakartam
vakartál
takartunk
amit mondok az a néger
ahogy mondom az a néger
ja-ja-jaj,
haj-ja-jaj 
se vége
se hossza
se hossza
se vége
hát akkor
mi végre?
......................................
......................................
mint az ablak
1969


----------



## pumbaalion (2010 December 6)

*linda1114 írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg:wink:
> 19



Eggyel alattad járok...


----------



## pumbaalion (2010 December 6)

*linda1114 írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg:wink:
> 20


Te vagy a vezér fonalam. 19.


----------



## szijartoeva (2010 December 6)

*Pantha rhei*



 

Az istenek is behódoltak: Zeusz tűrte, hogy
Jupiternek nevezzék, csak a rang, a tekintély,
egyszóval az állás maradjon. Ki vethet, ezek után,
követ az együgyű kecskepásztorokra, hajósokra,
mívesekre, kereskedőkre, akik továbbra is éppúgy
adóztak, áldoztak, mint azelőtt? Egy-két próféta
hajlamú pap s poéta még hetvenkedett az elején,
de aztán őket is megvették az élelmes rómaiak.
Fölvásárolták a múltat, kibérelték a mítoszokat.
Így állt össze görög, etruszk és neve-sem-maradt
kövekből a nagy plágium: Róma. Aztán Jupiter tonat,
(amint azt a latinórán tanultuk) Aphrodite
Vénusz néven lett sztár a Cinecittában, s az
etruszk váza szép néma leánya elment mosolygó
manökennek egy modern áruházba. (Ott nyelv nélkül is
lehet boldogulni.) Egyedül Poszeidón nem békül,
hiába emeltek új nevén szobrot majd minden városban,
a zsongító szökőkutak sem tudják haragját
csillapítani. Szelídebb óráiban kiáll paestumi
templomának parancsoló romjai elé, háromágú
villájára támaszkodva nézi a szent berkek
pipevirágai közt legelésző bivalycsordát, míg
görög szertartásra gyűlnek az ámuló idegenek:
wunderbar, beautiful, merveilleuse - kattognak
a fényképezőgépek, surrognak a kamerák; s a
légió veteránja ágálva mutogat, majd alázatosan
tartja markát, mosolyog, hajlong: thank you,
danke schön, merci, grazie, grazie tante.
1969


----------



## pumbaalion (2010 December 6)

*linda1114 írta:


> még egyet



Azt hiszem a ráadás még ezután következik.20.


----------



## pumbaalion (2010 December 6)

realacus írta:


> Köszi


Akkor most Heuréka!


----------



## pumbaalion (2010 December 6)

realacus írta:


> Köszi 2


Ha nem tévedek nagyot.
Azt hiszem kivégeztem mind a huszukat.


----------



## pumbaalion (2010 December 6)

realacus írta:


> Köszi 3


Na, de most már tuti!


----------



## pumbaalion (2010 December 6)

szijartoeva írta:


> *Részeg motyogó*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jók!


----------



## szijartoeva (2010 December 6)

kedvencem: 

*Románc*



 

_Federico García Lorca elpattant húrjaira
szerezte egy magyar vándorénekes_​keresgélt a repülőgép
fél szárnnyal a vizet szántva
míg a lagunák közt rálelt
a parázsló betonsávra
domborodott az ég kékje
homorult a földnek zöldje
mikor a gép alázökkent
fújtatva és dörömbölve
húzta a sok kis cölöpház
maga alá az árnyékát
rezegtek mint a bazári
fölhúzható bádog-békák
föld az éggel kék a zölddel
borult össze elalélva
szerelemtől részegülten
betűzgettem cartagena 
delet ilyet soha én még
napot soha még így égni
hol a bokor víz és viskó
s még a beton is érzéki
félórát ha voltam nálad
míg egy kisded megszülethet
ameddig egy ismeretlent
elföldelnek elfelednek
kísértésbe szédítőbe
estem véled szerelembe
hogy maradjak viskóid közt
mindenkitől elfeledve
ittam fényed kéked zölded
a géphez gurított létra
tetejéről félórára
enyém voltál cartagena
fölszállóban már úgy rémlett
vityillóid rezegtetve
mindegyikben mintha egy-egy
szerelmespár ölelkezne
jaj elválnunk miért kellett
magadhoz mért nem öleltél
minden évszakom azóta
hóval borított hideg tél
egy napodért éjszakádért
cserébe mit vágyton-vágyok
adtam volna üdvösségem
az örökkévalóságot
ilyen bolond ki szerelmes
érzi hogy a szíve béna
belémsajdult sose látlak
többé viszont cartagena 
s ittalak még színed fényed
amennyi talán elég lesz
itt a deres kárpátok közt
a közelgő öregséghez
hol a nap is a tiednek
csak lézengő halvány mása
kél és nyugszik emlékeztet
az egyszer-volt ragyogásra
ó a kéked ó a zölded
kékje zöldje víznek égnek
karib-tenger tüneménye
a neved is belémégett
nem gyógyít ki az idő sem
azon kapom magam néha
félhangosan szólongatlak
cartagena cartagena
1983


----------



## szijartoeva (2010 December 6)

örülök, ha tetszenek!
nem írok többet, mert nekem is megvan a 20, de ha szeretnél, itt keresgélhetsz: http://mek.niif.hu/02600/02673/html/vers0801.htm#02



pumbaalion írta:


> Jók!


----------



## Belfeg (2010 December 6)

Pista tekintetes úr magyar filmet szeretném ,ha feltennék.

Belfeg


----------



## Belfeg (2010 December 6)

Sanyonak köszönjük a sok jó feltöltést.

Belfeg


----------



## Belfeg (2010 December 6)

Ha valakinek meg volna a sok hűhó emmyér magyar film megköszönném.

Belfeg


----------



## Belfeg (2010 December 6)

Minden nap böngészem a honlapot.Nagyon jó.


Belfeg


----------



## Belfeg (2010 December 6)

Az a kár,hogy a txt honlapra olyan sok levelet kell írni.

Belfeg


----------



## Belfeg (2010 December 6)

Hosszú forró nyár film az nem sorozat? kitudja megmondani.

Belfeg


----------



## Belfeg (2010 December 6)

Osztrigás micit valaki feltehetné.

Belfeg


----------



## Belfeg (2010 December 6)

Kellemes karácsonyi ünnepeket kívánok mindenkinek.

Belfeg


----------



## Belfeg (2010 December 6)

sok barátomnak ajánlom ezt a honlapot.

Belfeg


----------



## Belfeg (2010 December 6)

Még mindig keresem a ruttkay -latinovts szereplésével régi nyár című filmet.

Belfeg


----------



## Belfeg (2010 December 6)

Ha lehetne még több szinházat lehetne feltenni.

Belfeg


----------



## Belfeg (2010 December 6)

Koncert filmet keresek fenyő miklóstól.

Belfeg


----------



## dobicsek (2010 December 6)

a


----------



## Belfeg (2010 December 6)

Szini nagyon ügyes. Sajnos én nemtudok feltölteni.

Belfeg


----------



## Belfeg (2010 December 6)

Arra is jó a honlap, hogy nagyon sok jó külföldi filmet meg ismerhetek.

Belfeg


----------



## Belfeg (2010 December 6)

Boldog új évet kívánok mindenkinek.

Belfeg


----------



## Papinek (2010 December 6)

*Köszöntő*

Köszöntök mindenkitkiss


----------



## veszterke (2010 December 6)

ez nagyon jol ki lett talalva


----------



## veszterke (2010 December 6)

üdvözlet mindenkinek


----------



## veszterke (2010 December 6)

ha már versek is vannak, én is bemásolom a kedvencemet, hátha valaki másnak is tetszik


----------



## veszterke (2010 December 6)

Nézz a Holdra:
olyan furcsa-szép,
mint ha félig képzeletből volna!​ ​ A Hold: tükör;
benne mind a kép,
amit csak képzelsz, fordítva tündököl!​ ​ A Holdon minden fordítva van:
ami biztos itt – ott az mind bizonytalan,
a Holdon vacog és dermed, ami ég,
a Holdon tűznél is forróbb a jég,
ott az a nehéz, ami súlytalan,
de egy sóhajtásnak is súlya van! ​ 

Nézz a Holdra,
mintha álmodnád:
mintha némasága hozzád szólna.​ Lépj a Holdra.
Ez a távolság,
mit lelkünk megtesz évezredek óta.​ ​ ​ A Holdon minden fordítva van:
ami biztos itt – ott az bizonytalan:
a Holdon vacog és dermed, ami ég,
a Holdon tűznél is forróbb a jég!​ ​ Végre, végre te meg én:
siklunk – botlunk a Hold forró jegén!​ ​ A Hold tükör, a Hold titok,
amit sose láttál, itt láthatod,
ám e helyen hosszan nem időzhetsz,
mert szived sötétül és hajad ősz lesz!​ ​ Tükörbe nézni néha kell,
tükörben élni nem lehet:​ ne törd, ne rejtsd pincédbe el,
de mentsd ki belőle képedet!​ 

A Holdon minden fordítva van:
ami biztos itt – ott az bizonytalan:
a Holdon vacog és dermed, ami ég,
a Holdon a tűznél is forróbb a jég!​ ​ - Csak egy kicsit még! csak te meg én!
siklunk – botlunk a Hold forró jegén!​ 
Fodor Ákos​


----------



## Omstar (2010 December 6)

Én is itt vagyok


----------



## veszterke (2010 December 6)

ez egy nagyon szép vers Fodor Ákostól


----------



## Omstar (2010 December 6)

Szép az elöző vers


----------



## veszterke (2010 December 6)

igaz nagyon kedvel az ugyan ezen a címen megjelent Vavyan Fable könyvet is


----------



## Omstar (2010 December 6)

Tetszik a fórum


----------



## Omstar (2010 December 6)

Másoktól sokat hallottam róla, de örülök, hogy én is itt lehetek


----------



## veszterke (2010 December 6)

örülök,h tetszik


----------



## Omstar (2010 December 6)

Épp tőzsdés anyagokat kerestem


----------



## veszterke (2010 December 6)

mármint a vers


----------



## Omstar (2010 December 6)

és rátok bukkantam. Egyszerűen hihetetlen, hogy milyen jó itt a közösség.


----------



## veszterke (2010 December 6)

szerintem is jó kis közösség


----------



## veszterke (2010 December 6)

én babysitterkedéshez kerestem dalokat,mondókákat


----------



## veszterke (2010 December 6)

hihetetlen,h itt rengeteget találtam


----------



## Omstar (2010 December 6)

Mindenki mást keres


----------



## veszterke (2010 December 6)

főleg,h nem csak az utóbbi pár évben megjelent albumokat találtam meg


----------



## Omstar (2010 December 6)

Azt tervezem, hogy jövőre leteszem a tőzsdei szakvizsgát, és itt rengeteg anyagot találtam hozzá


----------



## veszterke (2010 December 6)

rengeteg régi, régebbi gyerekdalt találtam,melyek sokkal kedvesebbek és szebbek


----------



## Omstar (2010 December 6)

De hogy mit hoz az élet, majd meglátjuk


----------



## veszterke (2010 December 6)

de ez így jó, minden ember más


----------



## Omstar (2010 December 6)

De persze az is lehet, ahogy ismerem magam, hogy nem lesz belőle semmi


----------



## veszterke (2010 December 6)

sok sikert hozzá, na és persze jó tanulgatást


----------



## Omstar (2010 December 6)

Kicsit lusta vagyok tanulni, de rájöttem, hogy tanulni kell


----------



## veszterke (2010 December 6)

akkor kitartás is kell hozzá


----------



## Omstar (2010 December 6)

Ahogy a nagy öreg is megmondta: tanulni, tanulni, ...


----------



## Omstar (2010 December 6)

Kitartás, szorgalom, meg idő, ami nincs


----------



## Omstar (2010 December 6)

Néha dolgozni is kell


----------



## veszterke (2010 December 6)

tanulni mindig kell, én is tervezem,h elkezdek tanulni,mondjuk még egy idegen nyelvet


----------



## Omstar (2010 December 6)

De ez befektetés a jövőbe, szval az ember arra talál időt, amire kell, hogy találjon időt, nem?


----------



## veszterke (2010 December 6)

csak hát igen, az idő...


----------



## Omstar (2010 December 6)

Mert ha nem képezzük magunkat, akkor megrekedünk, nincs jövőkép, nincs, ami motiváljon


----------



## Omstar (2010 December 6)

Legfeljebb fáradtabb leszek holnap, nem 9kor fexem, hanem 10kor, és akkor 1 óra plusz tanulás


----------



## veszterke (2010 December 6)

fontos dolgokra azért mindig lehet időt szakítani


----------



## Omstar (2010 December 6)

Nem pedig ezt az agypusztító Valóvilágot kell nézni...ettől teljesen kivagyok...érdekel ez még valakit? Nem volt elég az első3?


----------



## veszterke (2010 December 6)

jó keresgélést kívánok, én most elköszönök


----------



## Omstar (2010 December 6)

Na, de nem szidom, hátha van olyan, akit érdekel, tiszteletben tartom a véleményét, ha nem is értek 1et vele. Mindenki azami őt érdekli, nem?


----------



## Omstar (2010 December 6)

Szia veszterke!


----------



## Omstar (2010 December 6)

Én is megyek, még keresgélek kicsit.


----------



## veszterke (2010 December 6)

na már csak azt nem értem,h miért nem tudok töltögetni,mikor megvolt a 20 hozzászólás és a regisztrációm is elég régi


----------



## veszterke (2010 December 6)

azt hiszem most már sikerülni fog


----------



## veszterke (2010 December 6)

még mindig nem megy


----------



## Kingus25 (2010 December 6)

kifestő könyv, plüssállat


----------



## Kingus25 (2010 December 6)

ez jó =)


----------



## Kingus25 (2010 December 6)

Régi kedvenc!


----------



## Kingus25 (2010 December 6)

nagyon jóó =)


----------



## sarolta51 (2010 December 6)

*keresztszemes hímzés*

Nagyon szeretek én is hímezni, főleg keresztszemes munkákat készítek. Sarolta


----------



## sarolta51 (2010 December 6)

*keresztszemesek*

Most éppen Franz Heigl "Calla Lily" című képét hímzem. Sarolta


----------



## sarolta51 (2010 December 6)

Remélem sikerül a kép, mert elég bonyolult az elkészítése.


----------



## Kingus25 (2010 December 6)

Nagyon jók a postok! köszönet érte!!


----------



## sarolta51 (2010 December 6)

*keresztszemesek*

Remélem sikerül, mert elég sajátos színekkel kell dolgozni.


----------



## Modge (2010 December 6)

Csak kitartás, valszeg csak időlegesen frissül a dolog


----------



## sarolta51 (2010 December 6)

*keresztszemesek*

Orülök, hogy ilyen témával is foglalkoztok.


----------



## sarolta51 (2010 December 6)

üdvözlet Kassáról. Köszönöm


----------



## sarolta51 (2010 December 6)

Hálás vagyok.


----------



## sarolta51 (2010 December 6)

*jelenlét*

Köszönöm az útmutatást.


----------



## sarolta51 (2010 December 6)

Jelen vagyok.


----------



## Alubobo (2010 December 6)

Mindenki meg akarja szerezni a 20 hozzászólást!!


----------



## sarolta51 (2010 December 6)

Ma még itt leszek.


----------



## sarolta51 (2010 December 6)

Elég ciki ez a dolog.


----------



## sarolta51 (2010 December 6)

Meg kell szerezni a hozzászólásokat.


----------



## sarolta51 (2010 December 6)

Ezért mindent meg kell tenni.


----------



## sarolta51 (2010 December 6)

Már csak hat van hátra.


----------



## sarolta51 (2010 December 6)

Már csak öt.


----------



## sarolta51 (2010 December 6)

Már csak négy.


----------



## sarolta51 (2010 December 6)

Már csak három.


----------



## sarolta51 (2010 December 6)

Még kettő!


----------



## sarolta51 (2010 December 6)

Utolsó! Mindenkinek minden jót kívánok.


----------



## SeEspRit (2010 December 6)

1


----------



## bezolaci (2010 December 6)

Szép estét!


----------



## SeEspRit (2010 December 6)

1


----------



## bezolaci (2010 December 6)

Legalább így, hamarabb el lehet érni a szükséges hozzászólást!


----------



## bezolaci (2010 December 6)

Nem pont így akartam!


----------



## bezolaci (2010 December 6)

De gyorsabb.


----------



## bezolaci (2010 December 6)

Szerettem volna feltölteni, de elég lassú a rendszer!


----------



## bezolaci (2010 December 6)

vagy csak ebben az időben ilyen.


----------



## bezolaci (2010 December 6)

Még van 10 hátra.


----------



## bezolaci (2010 December 6)

már csak 9.


----------



## bezolaci (2010 December 6)

már csak 8


----------



## bezolaci (2010 December 6)

7


----------



## barcakolyok (2010 December 6)

hy


----------



## bezolaci (2010 December 6)

6


----------



## barcakolyok (2010 December 6)

19


----------



## barcakolyok (2010 December 6)

18


----------



## bezolaci (2010 December 6)

hali


----------



## SeEspRit (2010 December 6)

a


----------



## bezolaci (2010 December 6)

4


----------



## bezolaci (2010 December 6)

3


----------



## barcakolyok (2010 December 6)

17


----------



## bezolaci (2010 December 6)

2


----------



## barcakolyok (2010 December 6)

16


----------



## bezolaci (2010 December 6)

1


----------



## barcakolyok (2010 December 6)

15


----------



## bezolaci (2010 December 6)

További szép estét!


----------



## barcakolyok (2010 December 6)

14


----------



## Szatvacila (2010 December 6)

Jelentkezem, Sziasztok!


----------



## barcakolyok (2010 December 6)

13


----------



## barcakolyok (2010 December 6)

12


----------



## barcakolyok (2010 December 6)

11


----------



## barcakolyok (2010 December 6)

10


----------



## barcakolyok (2010 December 6)

9


----------



## barcakolyok (2010 December 6)

8


----------



## barcakolyok (2010 December 6)

7


----------



## barcakolyok (2010 December 6)

6


----------



## barcakolyok (2010 December 6)

5


----------



## barcakolyok (2010 December 6)

4


----------



## barcakolyok (2010 December 6)

3


----------



## barcakolyok (2010 December 6)

2


----------



## barcakolyok (2010 December 6)

Ready hippi


----------



## Rahvin (2010 December 6)

egy


----------



## Szabyna84 (2010 December 6)

Hol lesz mán 20 vagy részletes válasz kell


----------



## Szabyna84 (2010 December 6)

19


18


----------



## Szabyna84 (2010 December 6)

Uhh uhh )


----------



## Szabyna84 (2010 December 6)

*Hozzászólás gyűjtése*

1


----------



## Szabyna84 (2010 December 6)

*nem értem (*

ez a 23- dik és mégse tok letölteni nem értem én


----------



## janos2001 (2010 December 6)

*1*

1


----------



## janos2001 (2010 December 6)

*2*

2


----------



## janos2001 (2010 December 6)

*3*

3


----------



## janos2001 (2010 December 6)

*4*

4


----------



## janos2001 (2010 December 6)

*5*

5


----------



## janos2001 (2010 December 6)

*6*

6


----------



## janos2001 (2010 December 6)

*7*

7


----------



## janos2001 (2010 December 6)

*8*

8


----------



## janos2001 (2010 December 6)

*9*

9


----------



## janos2001 (2010 December 6)

*10*

10


----------



## janos2001 (2010 December 6)

*11*

11


----------



## janos2001 (2010 December 6)

*12*

12


----------



## janos2001 (2010 December 6)

*13*

13


----------



## janos2001 (2010 December 6)

*14*

14


----------



## janos2001 (2010 December 6)

*15*

15


----------



## janos2001 (2010 December 6)

*16*

16


----------



## janos2001 (2010 December 6)

*17*

17


----------



## janos2001 (2010 December 6)

*18*

18


----------



## janos2001 (2010 December 6)

*19*

19


----------



## janos2001 (2010 December 6)

*20*

20


----------



## janos2001 (2010 December 6)

*21*

21


----------



## egoista21 (2010 December 6)

*# Utolsó mondatok -1*

Megfognád a cigim, amíg tankolok?


----------



## egoista21 (2010 December 6)

*# Utolsó mondatok 2*

Ugyan drágám! Erre nincsenek cápák.


----------



## kisbogar13 (2010 December 6)

*sziasztok*

Sziasztok! És jó éjt!


----------



## egoista21 (2010 December 6)

*Utolsó mondatok 3*

Süsü, te ittál? Lehelj rám!


----------



## kisbogar13 (2010 December 6)

a


----------



## egoista21 (2010 December 6)

*Utolsó mondatok 4*

Dobd már ide azt a baltát!


----------



## kisbogar13 (2010 December 6)

b


----------



## kisbogar13 (2010 December 6)

c


----------



## egoista21 (2010 December 6)

*Utolsó mondatok 5*

Challanger legénység: Engedjük a hölgyet vezetni…


----------



## kisbogar13 (2010 December 6)

d


----------



## kisbogar13 (2010 December 6)

e


----------



## kisbogar13 (2010 December 6)

f


----------



## egoista21 (2010 December 6)

*Utolsó mondatok 6*

Jöhettek, már vastag a jég!


----------



## kisbogar13 (2010 December 6)

g


----------



## kisbogar13 (2010 December 6)

h


----------



## egoista21 (2010 December 6)

*Utolsó mondatok 7*

Gyere nyugodtan. A múltkor is 24-en mentünk le a lifttel.


----------



## egoista21 (2010 December 6)

*Utolsó mondatok 7*

A pitbull soha nem bántja a gazdáját…


----------



## kisbogar13 (2010 December 6)

i


----------



## kisbogar13 (2010 December 6)

j


----------



## egoista21 (2010 December 6)

*Utolsó mondatok 8*

Szívecském, imádom ahogy a gombát csinálod!


----------



## egoista21 (2010 December 6)

*Utolsó mondatok 9*

Te, az ott nem a Császár Előd?


----------



## egoista21 (2010 December 6)

*Utolsó mondatok 10*

a


----------



## egoista21 (2010 December 6)

s


----------



## egoista21 (2010 December 6)

Jól van emberek, most már hatott a szérum, alszik már az oroszlán.


----------



## egoista21 (2010 December 6)

Neem, nem akarok Windowsos lélegeztetőgépet!


----------



## egoista21 (2010 December 6)

Uzulbuzul, milyen hülye név 1 barbárnak!!


----------



## kisbogar13 (2010 December 6)

k


----------



## kisbogar13 (2010 December 6)

l


----------



## kisbogar13 (2010 December 6)

m


----------



## kisbogar13 (2010 December 6)

n


----------



## kisbogar13 (2010 December 6)

ny


----------



## kisbogar13 (2010 December 6)

o


----------



## kisbogar13 (2010 December 6)

p


----------



## kisbogar13 (2010 December 6)

q


----------



## kisbogar13 (2010 December 6)

r


----------



## egoista21 (2010 December 6)

Úgy látom, jobbról jó!


----------



## egoista21 (2010 December 6)

Anyukám, ne értsd félre, ez csak a kolléganőm…


----------



## egoista21 (2010 December 6)

Á, itt nem lehet feszültség…


----------



## egoista21 (2010 December 6)

De az csak egy vizipisztoly!


----------



## egoista21 (2010 December 6)

Nővérke, ha felébredek, folytatom a viccet!


----------



## Mogi26 (2010 December 7)

nagyon szuper


----------



## Mogi26 (2010 December 7)

Vicc: Az egyik vasárnap elromlott a WC-nk.


----------



## Mogi26 (2010 December 7)

Mivel hétvégén nagyon nehéz szerelőt találni,


----------



## Mogi26 (2010 December 7)

nekiálltam, hogy majd magam megjavítom.


----------



## Mogi26 (2010 December 7)

Szétszereltem az egészet, lenyúltam a csatorna-lefolyónyílásba,


----------



## Mogi26 (2010 December 7)

és előhúztam egy rózsaszín dinoszauruszt, az ötéves fiam játékát.


----------



## Mogi26 (2010 December 7)

"Ez okozta hát a dugulást!"


----------



## Mogi26 (2010 December 7)

kiáltottam fel megkönnyebbülve, és hozzáfogtam, hogy visszaszerelem a kagylót a helyére.


----------



## Mogi26 (2010 December 7)

Miután jól meghúztam minden csavart, és ellenőriztem a szigetelést,


----------



## Mogi26 (2010 December 7)

megjelent az én drága kisfiam az ajtóban,


----------



## Mogi26 (2010 December 7)

és rámutatott a földön fekvő dinóra:


----------



## Mogi26 (2010 December 7)

Jaj, de ügyes vagy, apa!


----------



## Mogi26 (2010 December 7)

Ugye, a zöldet is megtaláltad?


----------



## Mogi26 (2010 December 7)

és egy másik, hogy összejöjjön a 20:


----------



## Mogi26 (2010 December 7)

Egy nagyvállalat alkalmazottja felveszi a telefont, tárcsázza a recepciót, hogy a küldönccel beszéljen és ezt mondja:


----------



## Mogi26 (2010 December 7)

- Hé Bélus, mozgasd a seggedet, hozz fel nekem egy kávét és két szendvicset, de fürgén, egyik lábad ott, a másik itt legyen!


----------



## Mogi26 (2010 December 7)

A vonal másik végén megszólal egy férfihang:
- Idióta! Eltévesztetted a melléket, tudod, kivel beszélsz?


----------



## Mogi26 (2010 December 7)

- Nem...
- A vezérigazgatóval beszélsz, te hülye!


----------



## Mogi26 (2010 December 7)

Mire a mi emberünk:
- Ahhh! Hát aztán? És te szarcsimbók, te tudod, hogy kivel beszélsz?
A vezér meglepődve feleli:
- Nem.


----------



## Mogi26 (2010 December 7)

Az alkalmazott halkan feleli:
- Hűűű... de jó! - és leteszi.


----------



## AdamikJana (2010 December 7)

Sziasztok High Park areaból keresek ismerősöket
takarítást, bébiszitterkedést vagy webgrafikát vállalok
[email protected]


----------



## Mr.Mogyi (2010 December 7)

Üdv Mindenkinek


----------



## Lensver (2010 December 7)

*Sziasztok!*

Én csak be szeretnék köszönni... Úgy hússzor kb


----------



## Lensver (2010 December 7)

Egyébként a vezéres, telefonos vicc tetszett


----------



## Lensver (2010 December 7)

*[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Daiju meglátogatta Baso mestert Kínában. A Mester azt kérdezte: 
- Mit látsz magad előtt? 
- Magát a megvilágosodást. - válaszolt Daiju. 
- Saját kincsesládád van, miért kívül kutatsz?
- Hol van az én kincsesládám?
- Aki kérdez, az a kincsesláda! - mondta a Mester. 
Ekkor Daiju megvilágosodott. [/FONT]*


----------



## Lensver (2010 December 7)

A reggeli felolvasás után Yakusan mesterhez így szólt egy szerzetes: 
- Van egy problémám, segítenél megoldani? 
- Az esti felolvasásnál megoldom. - válaszolt a Mester. 
Este, amikor a szerzetesek összegyűltek a teremben, Yakusan azt mondta: 
- Az a szerzetes, aki reggel azt mondta, hogy problémája van, álljon elő!
Amint a szerzetes a gyülekezet elé ért, a Mester megragadta: 
- Nézzétek! Ennek a fickónak problémája van!
Ezzel félretolta a szerzetest és a szobájába vonult.


----------



## Lensver (2010 December 7)

Daiji azt mondta tanítványainak: 
- Testvérek! Jobb egy lépéssel mélyebbre jutni a Dharmában, mint tíz lépésnyit szétszórni belőle. Többet ér egy arasznyi belső kultúra, mint tíz arasznyiról prédikálni. 
- Arról prédikálok, amit nem tudok csinálni;


----------



## Lensver (2010 December 7)

Egy harcmûvészetet tanuló ifjú egy kérdéssel fordult tanítójához. " Szeretném továbbfejleszteni harci tudásomat. Szeretnék egy másik mestertõl tanulni, hogy egy másik fajta stílust sajátíthassak el. Mit gondolsz errõl?"
"A vadász, aki két nyulat kerget," válaszolta a mester, "egyiket sem fogja meg."


----------



## Lensver (2010 December 7)

Nobushige, a katona azt kérdezte Hakuintól, a híres Zen Mestertől:
- Valóban van Paradicsom és Pokol?
- Te ki vagy? - érdeklődött Hakuin. 
- Szamuráj vagyok. - válaszolt Nobushige.
- Te! Szamuráj! Miféle uraságnál szolgálsz te? Úgy nézel ki mint egy koldus!
Nobushige felbőszülten rántotta elő kardját. 
- Úgy! Szóval kardod is van! Talán untatlak, hogy le akarod vágni a fejem?
Nobushige felemelte a kardját. 
- Csak tessék. Nyitva a Pokol kapuja. - jegyezte meg Hakuin. 
Ekkor a szamuráj leengedte a kardot és mélyen meghajolt. 
- Csak tessék. Nyitva a Paradicsom kapuja. - mondta a Mester.


----------



## Lensver (2010 December 7)

A mester úgy érezte, szüksége van egy kutyára. De rájött, hogy egy kutyának nincs szüksége mesterre. Ezért vett egy kutyát.


----------



## Lensver (2010 December 7)

Egy reggel, amint Manjusri álldogált a Kapu előtt, Buddha szólt hozzá:
- Manjusri, Manjusri miért nem lépsz be? 
- Itt sem találom magam, minek menjek? - hangzott a felelet.


----------



## Lensver (2010 December 7)

Egy nap Banzan a piacon sétált, és meghallotta, amint egy vevő így szól a mészároshoz: 
- A legszebb darab húst kérem!
 - Itt minden a legszebb! - válaszolt a mészáros, - nem talál egyetlen darab húst sem, amely ne a legszebb volna. 
Ekkor Banzan megvilágosodott.


----------



## Lensver (2010 December 7)

Kegon mestertől azt kérdezte egy szerzetes: 
- Hogyan tér vissza a köznapi világba az, aki megvilágosodott?
- A széttört tükör nem ad többé képet,
a lehullott virág nem tér vissza a szárára.


----------



## Lensver (2010 December 7)

Shuzan felemelte a botját:
- Ha ezt botnak nevezitek, szembeszegültök az igazsággal. Ha nem nevezitek botnak, szembeszegültök a valósággal. 
Nos, minek nevezitek?


----------



## Lensver (2010 December 7)

Egy szerzetes azt kérdezte: 
- Hogyan menekülhetnénk a hidegtől és a melegtől? 
- Miért nem mentek oda, ahol nincs se hideg, se meleg? - válaszolt Tozan. 
- Van olyan hely? 
- Mikor hideg van, legyen benned is hideg,
mikor meleg van, legyen benned is meleg. - jegyezte meg a Mester.


----------



## Lensver (2010 December 7)

Unmon azt mondta tanítványainak: 
- Nem kérdezlek benneteket az elmúlt 15 nap felől,
de mi lesz a következő 15 nappal?
Mivel senki sem válaszolt, ismét megszólalt:
- Minden nap jó nap.


----------



## Lensver (2010 December 7)

Az új tanuló a Zen mester elé járult és megkérdezte hogyan tudna elõkészülni a tanulmányaira. 
"Gondolj engem egy csengõnek." - magyarázta a mester. 
"Üss meg egy kicsit, és finom csilingelést fogsz hallani. Üss erõsen, és zengõ bongást fogsz hallani."


----------



## Lensver (2010 December 7)

- Mi a cél, mester?
- Az út.
- És mi az út?
- Az út az út.
- De micsoda pontosabban?
- Cél.


----------



## Lensver (2010 December 7)

- Hány óra van, mester?
- Három.
- De hány?
- Három.
- De hány?
A mester ekkor megvilágosodott.


----------



## Lensver (2010 December 7)

A mester fiatal korában egyszer majdnem megnősült. De még időben megvilágosodott.


----------



## Lensver (2010 December 7)

- Miért élünk, mester?
- Mi az a miért?
A tanítvány ekkor megvilágosodott.


----------



## Lensver (2010 December 7)

Ezek Zen Koanok voltak... Ha most fura tekintettel méregeted a monitort, gondolj arra, hogy senki nem mondja, hogy nem Te gondolkodsz helyesen...


----------



## bortisa (2010 December 7)

Ez jó kör volt!


----------



## bortisa (2010 December 7)

Hogy is kell beköszönni? Na akkor Üdv!


----------



## Bander (2010 December 7)

Régóta keresem ezt köszi


----------



## Bander (2010 December 7)

Sziasztok


----------



## esem (2010 December 7)

üdv!


----------



## papadopulus (2010 December 7)

koszonom a lehetoseget, rendes vagy


----------



## papadopulus (2010 December 7)

minek kotelezo ez a 20 hozzaszolas?


----------



## papadopulus (2010 December 7)

A csókot nem magyarázni, hanem megismételni kell!


----------



## papadopulus (2010 December 7)

A legtöbb ember ott hibázza el, hogy néha túl sokat mer.
Így tettem én is, vesztettem én is, de bármi fáj nekem,​megérte mégis!


----------



## papadopulus (2010 December 7)

A magányt nem az teszi rettenetessé, hogy nincs akivel
megoszthatnám a terheim, hanem az, hogy nincs akinek​a terhét elvállalhatnám.


----------



## papadopulus (2010 December 7)

A megbocsátás öt lépcs​​​​ője: 1. fájdalom 2. gyűlölet 3.​
felejtés 4. gyógyulás 5. egymásra találás


----------



## papadopulus (2010 December 7)

A szerelem olyan, mint az álom, néha szép, néha
fájdalom, igazán szeretni, csak egy valakit lehet, és​pedig azt ki téged is szeret!


----------



## papadopulus (2010 December 7)

Amikor meggyújtasz egy gyertyát, életre kelted a lángot,​és ezután felelőssé válsz a lángodért!


----------



## papadopulus (2010 December 7)

A szeretet az egyetlen dolog, amit ha szétosztanak több lesz belole.


----------



## papadopulus (2010 December 7)

Megszeretni valakit egy perc is elég, de elfeledni egy élet is kevés!


----------



## papadopulus (2010 December 7)

A szerelem olyan mint a fa; magától növekszik, mély gyökereket ereszt egész valónkba, és néha tovább zöldül a szív romjain!​


----------



## papadopulus (2010 December 7)

​​A szerelemnek áldása, hogy kettnek a lelke egy! Ha külön él a két lélek, csak két holttest ölelkezik!​


----------



## papadopulus (2010 December 7)

Igazán az az ember szeret téged igazán aki a hibáid ellenére is szeret


----------



## papadopulus (2010 December 7)

"Minden ido, amit nem szerelemben töltünk, elvesztegetett."


----------



## papadopulus (2010 December 7)

Nem az az igazi, akivel le tudnád élni az életed, hanem az , aki nélkül nem!!!


----------



## papadopulus (2010 December 7)

"A szerelem az élet. Ha elmulasztod a szerelmet, elmulasztod az életet."


----------



## papadopulus (2010 December 7)

Szerelem csak egy van, de utánzata ezerféle.


----------



## papadopulus (2010 December 7)

​​Nem az az igazi fájdalom, melytol könnyes lesz a szem, hanem, amit egy életen át könnyezve hordozunk csendesen!​


----------



## papadopulus (2010 December 7)

"A legbiztosabb szerelem az, amelynek szeretet az alapja!"


----------



## papadopulus (2010 December 7)

​​Egy no igazi erogén zónája a lelke. És a férfi akkor szerez neki valódi örömet, ha ezzel​törodik!


----------



## Magyar Harcos (2010 December 7)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Magyar Harcos (2010 December 7)

Most léptem először erre az oldalra! De megkell hagyni, nem rossz, ellenben nagyon jó


----------



## PtY (2010 December 7)

*Na jó,*

de hogyan?
Ha most 20-szor beküldöm ugyanazt, akkor meg kivágtok, mint a macskát [email protected] (és még igazatok is lesz)...


----------



## roadside (2010 December 7)

Csak tudnám, hogy ha ilyen lehetőség van, akkor mi az értelme a fórum ilyetén való korlátozásának?


----------



## pratte (2010 December 7)

*Jelentett elem*

Üdvözlök mindenkit!


----------



## pratte (2010 December 7)

*Jelentett elem*

Üdvözlök


----------



## pratte (2010 December 7)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


Nem tudom ,mit kell tenni?
abc


----------



## pratte (2010 December 7)

Köszöntök mindenkit!


----------



## pratte (2010 December 7)

Bocs!


----------



## milangal (2010 December 7)

szia


----------



## milangal (2010 December 7)

szep idonk van


----------



## milangal (2010 December 7)

na meg egyszer


----------



## milangal (2010 December 7)

sziasztok


----------



## milangal (2010 December 7)

sziasztok 20


----------



## milangal (2010 December 7)

halohooo


----------



## milangal (2010 December 7)

meg mennyi kell ?


----------



## milangal (2010 December 7)

meg mennyi kell ? meg 11


----------



## milangal (2010 December 7)

*20*

meg 10


----------



## milangal (2010 December 7)

hurra megvan a 20 ...


----------



## milangal (2010 December 7)

hurra megvan a 20 ...


----------



## milangal (2010 December 7)

vagy megsem


----------



## milangal (2010 December 7)

na akkor ...


----------



## milangal (2010 December 7)

es meg egyszer


----------



## milangal (2010 December 7)

nos


----------



## milangal (2010 December 7)

meg 3


----------



## milangal (2010 December 7)

meg 2


----------



## milangal (2010 December 7)

gyerunk gyerunk


----------



## milangal (2010 December 7)

ez mar tenyleg 20


----------



## milangal (2010 December 7)

hozzaszolok


----------



## tita49 (2010 December 7)

szia


----------



## tita49 (2010 December 7)

hali


----------



## tita49 (2010 December 7)

fdgfxhbghhgjgfjghjgfjfgjngf


----------



## tita49 (2010 December 7)

jhgjgjgfjghjfgjhjhgjgjgjgjgjgjhgfjkiulj.l


----------



## tita49 (2010 December 7)

hamar elküldök 20 üzenetet hogy megtudjam


----------



## tita49 (2010 December 7)

kiss:4:nézni


----------



## tita49 (2010 December 7)

Malek Andreától a karácsonyi dal című számát


----------



## tita49 (2010 December 7)

regjtiuergvjniobjhgtfoibhjoirjmghj


----------



## tita49 (2010 December 7)

ghvjghvgggggghhjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj,,,mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmfddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddkmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm fffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## tita49 (2010 December 7)

rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhjjjjjjjjjj


----------



## tita49 (2010 December 7)

ggggggggggggggggggggggggggjjjjjjjjggjjjjjjftzztttttjhkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk:77:


----------



## tita49 (2010 December 7)

vgbn, blllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllhkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkmmm


----------



## tita49 (2010 December 7)

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvv


----------



## Trina23 (2010 December 7)

Sziasztok!


----------



## nyugati (2010 December 7)

kuhiuh


----------



## nyugati (2010 December 7)

lkjmlj


----------



## nyugati (2010 December 7)

opjpjpj


----------



## Szeevee (2010 December 7)

*heló!*



Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg



még csak most ismerkedem az oldallal, remélem sok hasznos dolgot fogok itt találni


----------



## morel (2010 December 7)

Sziasztok. Most regisztráltam.


----------



## morel (2010 December 7)

2


----------



## morel (2010 December 7)

3sfghsfgh


----------



## matkany (2010 December 7)

1h


----------



## matkany (2010 December 7)

2h


----------



## matkany (2010 December 7)

3h


----------



## matkany (2010 December 7)

4h


----------



## matkany (2010 December 7)

5h


----------



## matkany (2010 December 7)

6h


----------



## matkany (2010 December 7)

7h


----------



## matkany (2010 December 7)

8h


----------



## cicutappancs (2010 December 7)

///


----------



## cicutappancs (2010 December 7)

,,,


----------



## cicutappancs (2010 December 7)

jcvty


----------



## matkany (2010 December 7)

9h


----------



## cicutappancs (2010 December 7)

ehdasbh


----------



## cicutappancs (2010 December 7)

aeg


----------



## cicutappancs (2010 December 7)

fagwg


----------



## cicutappancs (2010 December 7)

gasgc


----------



## matkany (2010 December 7)

10h


----------



## cicutappancs (2010 December 7)

gabvd


----------



## matkany (2010 December 7)

11h


----------



## matkany (2010 December 7)

12h


----------



## matkany (2010 December 7)

13h


----------



## matkany (2010 December 7)

14h


----------



## Maszanori (2010 December 7)

Jaj, de jó, hogy ide találtam.1


----------



## Maszanori (2010 December 7)

Még mindig itt.2.


----------



## Maszanori (2010 December 7)

Még mindig.3.


----------



## Maszanori (2010 December 7)

Újabb fontos üzenet.4.


----------



## Maszanori (2010 December 7)

Lassan telik a húsz másodperc.5.


----------



## matkany (2010 December 7)

15h


----------



## matkany (2010 December 7)

jaja veled vagyok 16


----------



## matkany (2010 December 7)

17 h


----------



## matkany (2010 December 7)

17


----------



## matkany (2010 December 7)

18


----------



## matkany (2010 December 7)

19


----------



## matkany (2010 December 7)

20


----------



## sondor88 (2010 December 7)

+1


----------



## sondor88 (2010 December 7)

meeeg


----------



## sondor88 (2010 December 7)

asd


----------



## sondor88 (2010 December 7)

sry


----------



## sondor88 (2010 December 7)

meg 4^2


----------



## sondor88 (2010 December 7)

~~


----------



## sondor88 (2010 December 7)

^^


----------



## Swayy (2010 December 7)

sziasztok


----------



## sondor88 (2010 December 7)

asdfg


----------



## sondor88 (2010 December 7)

méég


----------



## zaszi (2010 December 7)

Üdvözlet


----------



## sondor88 (2010 December 7)

asdfgtgr


----------



## sondor88 (2010 December 7)

még 10


----------



## sondor88 (2010 December 7)

spam


----------



## sondor88 (2010 December 7)

www.d2jsp.org


----------



## sondor88 (2010 December 7)

:ccc


----------



## sondor88 (2010 December 7)

intergalactic


----------



## sondor88 (2010 December 7)

ok


----------



## sondor88 (2010 December 7)

gg


----------



## Swayy (2010 December 7)

Tetszik ez az oldal


----------



## sondor88 (2010 December 7)

ead


----------



## sondor88 (2010 December 7)

nekem is


----------



## sondor88 (2010 December 7)

csá


----------



## RelZo (2010 December 7)

Nem vágom miért kell ez a 20 hozzászólás, de ha már így esett akkor poénkodok egy kicsit


----------



## RelZo (2010 December 7)

mi az? piros és minden hónapban megjön.
munkamániás télapó.


----------



## RelZo (2010 December 7)

- Mi történik a mikulással, ha karambolozik?
- ???
- Szánja bánja...


----------



## RelZo (2010 December 7)

Mit mond a télapó, mikor átgázol egy emberen?
-Ami a szíveden, az a szánom!


----------



## RelZo (2010 December 7)

- Hogy hívják a narancs ízű Mikulást?
- Fanta Claus.


----------



## RelZo (2010 December 7)

A 20 éves ,,gyerek'' levelet ír a Mikulásnak: 
Kedves Mikulás! Kérlek legyen világbéke! 
Válasz: Lehetetlent nem tudok teljesíteni. 
A gyerek: Akkor értsem meg a nök gondolkodását. 
Mikulás: Fiam, hogy is volt az a világbékés dolog?


----------



## RelZo (2010 December 7)

A székely meg a fia az érett gyümölcsöket szedik össze a kertben. A fiú megkérdezi:
- Mi lesz ebből a sok gyümölcsből, édesapám?
- Hát ha anyád meggyógyul lekvár, ha nem, akkor pálinka.


----------



## RelZo (2010 December 7)

A korrupció az, amiből mi kimaradunk.
- Hofi Géza


----------



## RelZo (2010 December 7)

Az agresszív kismalac biciklizik. Épp arra sétál a kisnyúl, amikor a malac egy jókorát borul a bringával.
- Jaj, kismalac, nem ütötted meg magad?
- Kuss! Nem mindegy hogy szállok le?


----------



## RelZo (2010 December 7)

Amerika szuper kémet képez ki és dob át Oroszországba.
1. nap versenyt iszik a többiekkel, és ő bírja legjobban. Mindenki részeg csak ő nem. Az orosz főnök a következőket mondja neki:
Az az érzésem, ogy nem vagy közülünk való, nem tudom miért, de ezt érzem.

2. nap a leghidegebb időben versenyt gyalogol a tajgában a többiekkel, ő bírja legjobban, mégis az orosz főnök ismét ugyanazt mondja.

3. nap ismét a kém nyer mindenben a többiek felett, oroszabb az orosznál. Mégis a főnök ugyanazt mondja.
A kém visszakérdez, hogy ezt miből gondolja a főnök.

Hát tudod, most már bitosan tudom, hogy te nem közülünk való vagy, mert nálunk nagyon ritkák a fekete bőrü emberek.


----------



## RelZo (2010 December 7)

Anya a fiának:
- Kisfiam olyan szép idő van! Miért nem mész játszani a barátaiddal?
Mire a kisfiú:
- Mennék én anyu, csak tele van az összes szerver!


----------



## RelZo (2010 December 7)

Julcsinak:
A rövidlátó tanárnő kezdte elveszíteni a türelmét.
- Te, ott hátul. Mikor volt az Aranybulla?
- Tudom is én...
- Mikor volt a tatárjárás?
- Tudja az ördög.
- Dehát ezt a múlt órán tanultuk. Mit csináltál tegnap este?
- A kocsmában voltam. Megittunk pár üveg sört a haverokkal.
- És... és ezt csak így kijelented? Hogyan akarsz átmenni a vizsgán?
- Sehogy. Én a vízvezetékszerelő vagyok, és a fűtőtestet jöttem megjavítani.


----------



## RelZo (2010 December 7)

Az apa elhatározza, hogy meglátogatja a kollégiumban lakó fiát. Felül a vonatra, és péntek éjszaka meg is érkezik a kollégiumba. Becsenget, majd amikor egy álmos hang megszólal a kaputelefonba, megkérdezi:
- Itt lakik Kovács János?
- Igen, rakja csak le a kapu elé, majd reggel fellocsoljuk - hangzik a válasz.


----------



## RelZo (2010 December 7)

Két informatikus hallgató beszélget:
- Tudod hány lány lakik a kollégiumban?
- 1024.
- Ez biztos?
- Persze. Kettő a tizediken.


----------



## RelZo (2010 December 7)

- Ide figyeljen, maga azt állítja, hogy véletlenül tette zsebre másnak a pénztárcáját. Mondja, nem tűnt fel, hogy az egy idegen pénztárca?
- Az feltűnt, felügyelő úr, de a pénz benne, az nagyon ismerős volt.


----------



## RelZo (2010 December 7)

Harisnyával a fejé ront be egy férfi a kisvárosi cukrászdába:
- Azonnal kérem a kassza kulcsát!
Az eladó kedvesen megkérdezi:
- Becsomagoljam vagy itt tetszik elfogyasztani?


----------



## RelZo (2010 December 7)

A bíró a vádlotthoz:
- Ön tehát ellopott a panaszostól százezer forintot. Hajlandó ezt visszafizetni?
- Igen, bíró úr, de nekem ahhoz idő kell.
- Rendben, kap két évet.


----------



## RelZo (2010 December 7)

Az agresszív kismalacot megszólítja egy férfi:
- Hé haver, hogy jutok el leggyorsabban a kórházig?
- Úgy, hogy még egyszer havernak szólítasz!


----------



## RelZo (2010 December 7)

Egy fiatalember állást kap egy kereskedőnél. Az első munkanapon az üzletvezető a fiú kezébe nyom egy seprűt és azt mondja neki:
- Az első feladata az lesz, hogy seperje fel a padlót!
A fiú felháborodik:
- De hiszen én főiskolát végeztem!
- Ja, erről megfeledkeztem. - feleli a főnök. - Na, várjon, akkor megmutatom, hogy kell csinálni.


----------



## RelZo (2010 December 7)

Három kínai, Chu, Bu és Fu szeretne bevándolorolni az USA-ba. Mikor kérik a honosított nevüket, Chu Chuckra változtatja. Bu választása Buck-ra esik.
Fu meg inkább visszament Kínába...

További kellemes napot mindenkinek


----------



## Ronaldó szépsége (2010 December 7)

*közlések*



Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


 m


----------



## Ronaldó szépsége (2010 December 7)

Abc


----------



## Ronaldó szépsége (2010 December 7)

jól érzem megam


----------



## Ronaldó szépsége (2010 December 7)

*Mehet*



RelZo írta:


> - Ide figyeljen, maga azt állítja, hogy véletlenül tette zsebre másnak a pénztárcáját. Mondja, nem tűnt fel, hogy az egy idegen pénztárca?
> - Az feltűnt, felügyelő úr, de a pénz benne, az nagyon ismerős volt.



jólvan


----------



## Ronaldó szépsége (2010 December 7)

Várlak benneteket unokáim


----------



## Ronaldó szépsége (2010 December 7)

Várom a karácsonyt


----------



## Ronaldó szépsége (2010 December 7)

Szeretlek benneteket


----------



## Ronaldó szépsége (2010 December 7)

Apa Anya


----------



## Ronaldó szépsége (2010 December 7)

Dédikék


----------



## Ronaldó szépsége (2010 December 7)

Járkálunk


----------



## Ronaldó szépsége (2010 December 7)

Ajándékon gondolkozunk


----------



## Ronaldó szépsége (2010 December 7)

Játék kellene


----------



## Ronaldó szépsége (2010 December 7)

*Köszönet*



1valaky írta:


> szuper vagykiss



jólvan


----------



## Ronaldó szépsége (2010 December 7)

gyere haza


----------



## Ronaldó szépsége (2010 December 7)

futás


----------



## Ronaldó szépsége (2010 December 7)

hurrá


----------



## Ronaldó szépsége (2010 December 7)

Szabadság


----------



## Ronaldó szépsége (2010 December 7)

Játék baba


----------



## Ronaldó szépsége (2010 December 7)

levél írás


----------



## Ronaldó szépsége (2010 December 7)

10 év


----------



## Vicious (2010 December 7)

kösz


----------



## Sky08 (2010 December 7)

Tökéletes feleség:

"Frappáns ötlet volt drágám, hogy a koszos zoknidat az asztalon tárolod. Így mindig szem előtt van, és biztosan nem felejtem el kimosni."


----------



## Tibor971 (2010 December 7)

No akkor! Üdv Mindenkinek! 1


----------



## Sky08 (2010 December 7)

"Milyen kedves Tőled, hogy felhajtva hagyod a WC ülőket, így megspórolsz nekem egy mozdulatot, amikor ki akarom sikálni.


----------



## Tibor971 (2010 December 7)

2


----------



## Sky08 (2010 December 7)

"Milyen figyelmes Tőled, hogy nem emlékeztetsz állandóan a koromra! Bezzeg a bunkó kollégáim egy rakás virágot adtak szülinapomra. Alig bírtam hazacipelni. Nincs is ennyi vázánk. Meg jó, hogy minden este legurítasz egy pár sört, így az üres üvegeket vázának használhatom."


----------



## Sky08 (2010 December 7)

"Mar megint színjózan vagy, hányszor mondjam még, hogy sokkal aranyosabb vagy egy kis szalonspiccel? Sipirc a kocsmába, és 4 féldeci előtt haza ne gyere nekem, mert nem foglak beengedni."


----------



## Tibor971 (2010 December 7)

3


----------



## Sky08 (2010 December 7)

"Légy szíves hangosítsd fel a tevét, hogy a konyhában is halljam a meccset!"


----------



## Tibor971 (2010 December 7)

4


----------



## Sky08 (2010 December 7)

"Már megint frissen borotválkozva bújsz hozzam? Hányszor mondjam még, hogy nincs férfiasabb a két napos borostánál?" 
"Teszed le rögtön azt a porszívót? Romba döntöd az illúzióimat. Ilyet csak homokosok tesznek, ráadásul megmelegszik a söröd, amit most töltöttem ki...."


----------



## Tibor971 (2010 December 7)

5


----------



## Sky08 (2010 December 7)

"Mindenképp tudd meg kérlek, hogy mit rakott meg édesanyád a borsos tokányba, amitől olyan finom lett, mert legközelebb nem akarom ezzel az anyámtól eltanult amatőr kotyvasztással terhelni a gyomrodat."
"Inkább turkálok valamit a sarki bálásnál, mert utánaszámoltam: ennek a szoknyának az árából pont két rekesz sört lehet venni."


----------



## Sky08 (2010 December 7)

Nagyon rendes tőled az a törődés, ahogy olykor az egész éjszakát rászánod arra, hogy a Vén Diófában szegény Jenő lelkét ápold, hisz mióta otthagyta a neje, valóban senkije sincsen, akitől egy jó szóra számíthatna. Ha úgy látod, hogy rosszul esik neki, hogy te már hajnali háromkor hazajössz, inkább maradj még vele, ne maradjon tüske szerencsétlenben!"


----------



## Sky08 (2010 December 7)

Három feleség, egy aki nem rég ment férjhez, egy aki pár éve már házas, valamint egy aki már 20 éve házasságban él, elhatározzák, hogy feldobják valamivel otthon a szexuális életüket. Abban egyeztek meg, hogy egy kis szado-mazoista módszert alkalmaznak majd és az élmény után beszámolnak az eredményről. Egy hét múlva találkoznak és elmesélik mi történt: A "friss" házasságban élő hölgy azt mondja:
- Párom munkahelyén egy földig érő fekete bőr kabátban jelentem meg, becsuktam az irodája ajtaját, majd amikor ledobtam magamról a szerkót és meglátta, hogy egy fekete bőr bikini van csak rajtam annyira felizgult, hogy az ostort már nem is kellett használnom, vad szeretkezésbe kezdtünk az íróasztalán.
Aki már pár éve házasságban él a következőt mondta:
- Nekem is hasonló élményem volt, a párom miután hazajött munkából, én is fekete bőrszerkóban várva álltam előtte, kettőt rácsaptam a fenekére a bőr ostorral, majd olyat szeretkeztünk, hogy egy második nászútra hívott.
A harmadik, "rutinos" hölgy, némi tétovázás után őszintén bevallotta:
- Rengeteget terveztem. A gyerekeket lepasszoltam a nagyszülőknél.
Parfümös olajfürdőt vettem. Én is beöltöztem a bőrszerkóba, még egy fekete maszkot is fölvettem. Amikor az uram hazajött a munkából lezuttyant a fotelbe, megragadta a TV távirányítóját, majd amikor rámnézett csak annyit mondott: "Hé Batman, mi van vacsorára?"


----------



## Sky08 (2010 December 7)

Az istentisztelet vége felé a lelkész megkérdezte nyáját:
- Hányan bocsátottatok meg az ellenetek vétkezőknek?
Mindenki feltartotta a kezét, kivéve egy törékeny idős hölgyet.
- Jones asszony!? Ön elzárkózik attól, hogy megbocsásson ellenségeinek?!
- Nekem nincs egyetlen ellenségem sem - mondta kedvesen mosolyogva az apró hölgy.
- Asszonyom, ez igen szokatlan. Megkérdezhetem, mennyi idős is Ön?
- Kilencvennyolc múltam - felelte az ősz matróna.
- Kedves asszonyom, megkérhetem, hogy jöjjön ki ide a gyülekezet elé, s mesélje el nekünk, miképpen lehetséges, hogy valaki majdnem százéves, és nincs egyetlen ellensége sem!
Az aranyos néni kitotyogott a lelkész mellé, szembefordult a gyülekezettel, és csak ennyit mondott angyali mosollyal:
- Túléltem a rohadékokat!


----------



## ylayka (2010 December 7)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Sky08 (2010 December 7)

Egy borongós őszi napon az öreg indián elmegy a varázslóhoz és megkérdezi:
- Milyen lesz a tél?
- Kemény hideg tél lesz.
- Biztos?
- Biztos.
- Gyűjtsek fát?
- Még kérded? Gyűjts!
- A családom is gyűjtsön?
- A családod is.
- Az egész törzs gyűjtsön?
- Az egész törzs...persze.
Az öreg elballag, a varázslónak pedig kezd rossz lelkiismerete lenni. Mi van, ha felesleges munkát adott az öregnek? Hát bemegy a városba, a meteorológiai intézetbe, és megkérdezi:
- Milyen lesz a tél?
- Kemény, hideg tél lesz.
- Biztos?
- Biztos. A szatellit-felvételeken remekül látszik, hogy az indiánok már mindenfelé gyűjtik a fát...


----------



## ylayka (2010 December 7)

melitta írta:


> aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg



1+1


----------



## Sky08 (2010 December 7)

Egy férfi egy hotel bárjában megismerkedik egy idősebb, de elég csinos
nővel. Iszogatnak, beszélgetnek, kiderül, hogy a nő már 55 is elmúlt. Úgy 3-4 pohár ital után közelebb hajol a nő a férfihoz, és a fülébe súgja: 
- Próbáltad már hármasban? Mit szólnál egy anya-lánya pároshoz?
- Még soha, de nem volna ellenemre a dolog! - feleli izgatottan a férfi.
- Nos, akkor ma este szerencséd van. Gyere velem!
Felmennek a nő szobájába. Belépnek az előszobába, a nő felkapcsolja a villanyt és beszól: 
- Mama, nézd csak, kit hoztam!


----------



## Tibor971 (2010 December 7)

6


----------



## ylayka (2010 December 7)

2


----------



## ylayka (2010 December 7)

3


----------



## ylayka (2010 December 7)

4


----------



## ylayka (2010 December 7)

És így tovább...


----------



## ylayka (2010 December 7)

Ave Maria..


----------



## ylayka (2010 December 7)

Blog.hu


----------



## Tibor971 (2010 December 7)

7


----------



## ylayka (2010 December 7)

Üdvözlet Melitta!


----------



## ylayka (2010 December 7)

Aranyos vagy Melitta.


----------



## Sky08 (2010 December 7)

Két bolond kártyázik:
- Sakk!
- Te hülye, mondtam, hogy a dominóban nincsen gól, különben is én szerválok!!!


----------



## ylayka (2010 December 7)

Eccettttera....


----------



## Tibor971 (2010 December 7)

8


----------



## ylayka (2010 December 7)

Hát akkor még több..


----------



## ylayka (2010 December 7)

Üdv Tibor971!


----------



## Sky08 (2010 December 7)

.


----------



## ylayka (2010 December 7)

Még több üdv...


----------



## Sky08 (2010 December 7)

-


----------



## Tibor971 (2010 December 7)

9


----------



## ylayka (2010 December 7)

Hosszú telünk lesz...


----------



## Sky08 (2010 December 7)

a


----------



## ylayka (2010 December 7)

Így meg pláne...


----------



## Tibor971 (2010 December 7)

Üdv, Neked is!


----------



## Tibor971 (2010 December 7)

11


----------



## ylayka (2010 December 7)

kiss17....


----------



## ylayka (2010 December 7)

Jól elszenvedünk Tibi?...


----------



## Tibor971 (2010 December 7)

12


----------



## ylayka (2010 December 7)

Talán már nem sokáig...


----------



## ylayka (2010 December 7)

Hoppá!


----------



## Tibor971 (2010 December 7)

Ez már csak ilyen...


----------



## ylayka (2010 December 7)

Nem értek én már semmit...


----------



## Tibor971 (2010 December 7)

További jókat!


----------



## Sky08 (2010 December 7)

kl


----------



## Tibor971 (2010 December 7)

Vagy maradsz még egy kicsit?


----------



## Tibor971 (2010 December 7)

16


----------



## Tibor971 (2010 December 7)

17


----------



## Tibor971 (2010 December 7)

18


----------



## Tibor971 (2010 December 7)

19


----------



## dagi83 (2010 December 7)

Üdv Garáról!


----------



## girl1992 (2010 December 7)

Na elkezdem összeszedni a hozzászólásokat.


----------



## girl1992 (2010 December 7)

Elég lassú


----------



## girl1992 (2010 December 7)

Miért nem elég csak 10!


----------



## Tibor971 (2010 December 7)

20


----------



## Ejzsi (2010 December 7)

Sziasztok!
Én még új vagyok itt,nagyon megörültem,amikor megtaláltam ezt az oldalt...


----------



## Tibor971 (2010 December 7)

Hajrá!


----------



## girl1992 (2010 December 7)

Mennyi kell még!


----------



## girl1992 (2010 December 7)

6


----------



## girl1992 (2010 December 7)

7 majd 8


----------



## girl1992 (2010 December 7)

8


----------



## girl1992 (2010 December 7)

9


----------



## girl1992 (2010 December 7)

10


----------



## girl1992 (2010 December 7)

11


----------



## girl1992 (2010 December 7)

12


----------



## girl1992 (2010 December 7)

13


----------



## girl1992 (2010 December 7)

14


----------



## girl1992 (2010 December 7)

15


----------



## girl1992 (2010 December 7)

16


----------



## girl1992 (2010 December 7)

17


----------



## girl1992 (2010 December 7)

18


----------



## girl1992 (2010 December 7)

19


----------



## girl1992 (2010 December 7)

és 20


----------



## girl1992 (2010 December 7)

megvan végre


----------



## Berencsi Irén (2010 December 7)

Nagyon szépek.


----------



## Lidérckéd (2010 December 7)

köszöntök mindenkit Szigetszentmiklósról!


----------



## Lidérckéd (2010 December 7)

én is azt hittem és mégsem tudok tölteni


----------



## Lidérckéd (2010 December 7)

auuuu


----------



## chosee (2010 December 7)

Sziasztok


----------



## chosee (2010 December 7)

Szóval gyűjtöm a 20 hozzászólást....


----------



## chosee (2010 December 7)

Eddig nagyon tetszenek az itteni dolgok


----------



## chosee (2010 December 7)

Mivel most regisztráltam és ráadásul még 2 napot is várni kell ezért nem viszem túlzásba a hozzászólásokat


----------



## chosee (2010 December 7)

Majd még folytatom


----------



## chosee (2010 December 7)

addig minden jót mindenkinek!


----------



## chosee (2010 December 7)

a fele a mai napra


----------



## chosee (2010 December 7)

a másik fele holnapra


----------



## chosee (2010 December 7)

lassan majd csak alakul


----------



## chosee (2010 December 7)

és a mai napi adaggal készen is vagyok


----------



## Judy26 (2010 December 7)

Szép estét!!!


----------



## Berencsi Irén (2010 December 7)

Köszönöm a segítséget.


----------



## Judy26 (2010 December 7)

A bölcsesség nem mások, hanem Önmagunk uralása. 
A nemesség nem név vagy hatalom, 
hanem önmegismerés kérdése: 
ismerd meg Önmagad, s magadban az egész világot megleled. A boldogságnak nincs köze ranghoz és vagyonhoz, egyszerűen csak harmónia dolga.


----------



## Judy26 (2010 December 7)

Amíg átéljük a boldogságot, nehezen érezzük meg, de ha már elmúlt és visszatekintünk, hirtelen megértjük 
- olykor elcsodálkozva - milyen boldogok voltunk.


----------



## Judy26 (2010 December 7)

......


----------



## Atexxx (2010 December 7)

Sziasztok


----------



## Judy26 (2010 December 7)

...a boldogság csak egy-egy rendkívüli pillanat, 
legfeljebb perc, a többi csak a rá való emlékezés...


----------



## Judy26 (2010 December 7)

Tedd, ami szívednek kedves és az lesz majd a törvény.


----------



## Atexxx (2010 December 7)

Képzeljétek ma az iskolában megtanultunk 20-ig számolni. Ha nem probléma szeretném nektek megmutatni amit tanultam


----------



## Judy26 (2010 December 7)

Minden ember, minden apró mozzanat életedbe úgy került, hogy magad vontad oda. 
Az pedig, hogy most mit kezdesz velük, rajtad áll.   
/Bach/ ​ 




​


----------



## Atexxx (2010 December 7)

1


----------



## Atexxx (2010 December 7)

2


----------



## Atexxx (2010 December 7)

3


----------



## Judy26 (2010 December 7)

Mindenki az emberiséget akarja megváltoztatni, 
senki se önmagát.


----------



## Atexxx (2010 December 7)

4


----------



## Atexxx (2010 December 7)

5


----------



## Atexxx (2010 December 7)

6


----------



## Judy26 (2010 December 7)

A barátság legszebb aktusa az, midőn barátunkat hibáira figyelmessé tesszük.


----------



## Judy26 (2010 December 7)

Ha alacsony célokkal is megelégszel, 
az igazság útjáról letérsz.


----------



## Judy26 (2010 December 7)

Van-e olyan élet -akár a szentek élete is-, amely ne lenne nap nap után alávetve a hazugságnak?


----------



## Judy26 (2010 December 7)

A bölcsességet nem úgy kapjuk, 
magunknak kell azt felfedezni, oly út után, 
amelyet senki se tehet meg helyettünk.


----------



## Atexxx (2010 December 7)

7


----------



## Judy26 (2010 December 7)

A józan ész a világhoz alkalmazkodik, 
a bölcsesség az éggel akar megegyezni.


----------



## Atexxx (2010 December 7)

8


----------



## Judy26 (2010 December 7)

Nemcsak mások, hanem önmagunk számára is rejtélyeseknek kell lennünk.


----------



## Atexxx (2010 December 7)

9


----------



## Atexxx (2010 December 7)

10


----------



## Judy26 (2010 December 7)

A világban csak kétféleképpen lehet felemelkedni: vagy a magunk igyekezetével vagy mások ostobasága által.


----------



## Atexxx (2010 December 7)

11


----------



## Judy26 (2010 December 7)

A tudós gyakran kételkedik, a tudatlan ritkán, 
a bolond soha.


----------



## Atexxx (2010 December 7)

12


----------



## Judy26 (2010 December 7)

Általános balgaság, hogy senki sem elégedett sorsával, akármilyen jó, és senki sem elégedetlen eszével, 
akármilyen rossz.


----------



## Atexxx (2010 December 7)

13


----------



## Judy26 (2010 December 7)

Megbocsátani és felejteni annyi, mint becses tapasztalatokat az ablakon kidobni.


----------



## Atexxx (2010 December 7)

14


----------



## Judy26 (2010 December 7)

Aki vereséget szenved, annak még nincs vége. 
Annak van vége, aki feladja.


----------



## Atexxx (2010 December 7)

15


----------



## Judy26 (2010 December 7)

A vita nem mindenki számára jelenti ugyanazt. 
A kiművelt, higgadt elmék számára izgalmas játék, melynek célja az igazság feltárása, a kusza és fegyelmezetlen elmék számára csata, amit meg kell nyerni, még ha az igazság bele is pusztul.


----------



## Atexxx (2010 December 7)

16


----------



## Judy26 (2010 December 7)

Tartsd magad távol azoktól, akik le akarják törni az ambíciódat! A "kis" emberek mindig ezt teszik, de a nagyok éreztetik veled, hogy te is naggyá válhatsz.


----------



## Atexxx (2010 December 7)

17


----------



## Judy26 (2010 December 7)

Az ember csak úgy számíthat mások becsülésére, 
ha van önbecsülése, 
és csak akkor hisznek benne, ha ő is hisz magában


----------



## Atexxx (2010 December 7)

18


----------



## Judy26 (2010 December 7)

Minden dologról csak egy igazság van, s aki azt megtalálja, annyit tud a dologról, 
amennyit egyáltalán tudni lehet róla.


----------



## Atexxx (2010 December 7)

19


----------



## Atexxx (2010 December 7)

20


----------



## Judy26 (2010 December 7)

Az igazságosság könyörületesség nélkül - embertelenség.


----------



## Atexxx (2010 December 7)

ez az sikerült, pedig nagyon izgultam


----------



## akosh77 (2010 December 7)

ez nagyon szép üzenet...


----------



## T. Vendel (2010 December 7)

Üdvözlet mindenkinek!


----------



## T. Vendel (2010 December 7)

1


----------



## T. Vendel (2010 December 7)

2


----------



## T. Vendel (2010 December 7)

Az egyházi esztendő Advent első vasárnapjával kezdődik, a soron következő négy hét pedig egyben a várakozás időszaka is, a lelki felkészülés ideje karácsonyra, Jézus születésére. Az advent a latin Adventus Domini, az Úr eljövetele kifejezésből származik. A hagyományt valószínűleg – a római liturgiától eltérő – gallikán szertartásrend honosította meg a 4. században: a hívők vízkeresztkor keresztelkedtek, a megelőző három hét pedig a felkészülésről szólt. Az 5. században az adventi időszak karácsony elé került, kezdetben hat héten át tartott, majd később a négy hétre csökkent. Számos keresztény ünnephez hasonlóan advent kezdete minden évben más időpontra esik, ez az András naphoz (nov.30) legközelebb eső vasárnap. 
Régen éjféli harangzúgók jelezték kezdetét, egyben az egyházi év megnyitását is. Egykoron a vallásos emberek szigorú böjtöt tartottak, ezen idő alatt, falun hajnali misére jártak, amit a középkorból eredeztetett kifejezésekkel angyali vagy aranyos misének is hívtak, és Szűz Mária tiszteletére ajánlottak.
A katolikus egyházban advent liturgikus színe ma is a lila (viola), mely a bűnbánatot, a szent fegyelmet és összeszedettséget jelképezi. Advent harmadik vasárnapján, örömvasárnap (gaudete vasárnap) az Úr eljövetelének közelségét ünneplik; e nap liturgikus színe a rózsaszín. Az egész időszakban dísztelen a templomi oltár, az orgona szerepe pedig az énekek kíséretére korlátozódik. A 20. század elejéről származó egyik katolikus szokás a Szentcsalád-járás. A hívek minden nap más házhoz visznek egy a Szent Családot ábrázoló képet, és e képnél imákat mondanak, s kisebb szertartásokat mutatnak be. A népszokás arról a bibliai eseményről emlékezik meg, amikor a gyermekét váró Szűz Mária és Szent József Betlehembe érvén szállást kerestek maguknak. 
Adventkor a 19–20. század óta szokás koszorút készíteni. Ma az adventi koszorú általában fenyőágból készített kör alakú koszorú, melyet négy gyertyával díszítenek. A gyertyák színe katolikus körökben egy rózsaszín kivételével lila. A gyertyákat vasárnaponként (vagy előző este) gyújtják meg, minden alkalommal eggyel többet. Minden gyertya szimbolizál egy fogalmat, melyek a hit, a remény, a szeretet és az öröm. A világító gyertyák számának növekedése szimbolizálja a növekvő fényt, amelyet Isten Jézusban a várakozónak ad karácsonykor.
Általában az egyházi ünnepekhez különféle hiedelmek, babonák társulnak. Advent időszakához is kötődik néhány ilyen. Pl.:
- az eladósorban levő lány a hajnali misére való első harangozáskor a harang köteléből három darabot tépett, amit aztán a hajfonó pántlikájában hordott, hogy farsangkor sok kísérője legyen.
- az Alföldön volt szokás, hogy a hajnali misére való harangozáskor a lányok mézet vagy cukrot ettek, hogy ettől édes legyen a nyelvük, s mielőbb férjet "édesgessenek" magukhoz.
- Erdélyben volt szokás, hogy a hajnali mise ideje alatt az összes ajtót, ablakot zárva kellett tartani, mivel ilyenkor a boszorkányok állati alakot öltenek, házakba, ólakba próbálnak jutni, s ott rontást okozni.
- az Ipoly mentén járta az a hiedelem, hogy az elázott pénz Advent idején tisztul.
- Salgótarján környékén azt tartották, hogy ilyenkor tüzes emberek jártak, kiknek a szájukból tűz áradt. Az ilyen tüzes emberek ellen a néphit szerint olvasóval (rózsafüzér) lehetett védekezni.
Advent idején a leghosszabbak az éjszakák, meglehetősen jó alkalmat adva a varázslásra. Az Egyház ajánlja ezen időszak szentjeinek segítségül hívását. (András, Borbála, Luca, stb.)
A néphit kapcsolatba hozza saját mágikus várakozásait az említett szentekkel, de nem csupán a vallás tanítása alapján, hanem mágikus hatalmat is tulajdonít neki. 
A karácsonyra való várakozás izgalmát manapság már adventi naptárral is növeljük, melynek hagyománya egy német édesanyához kötődik. Az ünnepet türelmetlenül váró kisfiának találta ki ezt a „játékot”, mely minden napra tartalmazott egy-egy meglepetést. Általában apró házikókra hasonlító ajándékon jelzik a kis ablakocskák a 24 napot, amelyek hátra vannak karácsonyig. Minden nap kinyithatunk egy-egy ablakot, s kivethetjük az ott rejlő ajándékot, általában édességet, ami mögötte rejlik.


_Sz. H._


----------



## T. Vendel (2010 December 7)

3


----------



## xdamox (2010 December 7)

értelmes szabály...


----------



## T. Vendel (2010 December 7)

5


----------



## xdamox (2010 December 7)

...na mindegy...


----------



## xdamox (2010 December 7)

...végül is...


----------



## xdamox (2010 December 7)

...ki lehet bírni...


----------



## xdamox (2010 December 7)

...még mindig jobb...


----------



## T. Vendel (2010 December 7)

6


----------



## xdamox (2010 December 7)

...mint a fizetős sms...


----------



## xdamox (2010 December 7)

...ha úgy vesszük...


----------



## xdamox (2010 December 7)

...egészen megéri...


----------



## xdamox (2010 December 7)

...negyedóra bohóckodás...


----------



## T. Vendel (2010 December 7)

7


----------



## xdamox (2010 December 7)

...aztán mehet a letöltés...


----------



## xdamox (2010 December 7)

...így jár az ember...


----------



## xdamox (2010 December 7)

...ha nem akar...


----------



## xdamox (2010 December 7)

...fizetni mindenért...


----------



## xdamox (2010 December 7)

...amiért nem muszáj...


----------



## T. Vendel (2010 December 7)

8


----------



## xdamox (2010 December 7)

...csak egy kis idő...


----------



## xdamox (2010 December 7)

...mondjuk ha meggondolom...


----------



## T. Vendel (2010 December 7)

9


----------



## xdamox (2010 December 7)

...az idő pénz...


----------



## xdamox (2010 December 7)

...szóval végül...


----------



## T. Vendel (2010 December 7)

10


----------



## xdamox (2010 December 7)

...akkor most megérte vajon?


----------



## xdamox (2010 December 7)

nehogy azt mondjátok spórolok: 21


----------



## T. Vendel (2010 December 7)

11


----------



## T. Vendel (2010 December 7)

12


----------



## T. Vendel (2010 December 7)

13


----------



## T. Vendel (2010 December 7)

14


----------



## T. Vendel (2010 December 7)

15


----------



## thorz (2010 December 7)

1


----------



## thorz (2010 December 7)

2


----------



## thorz (2010 December 7)

3


----------



## thorz (2010 December 7)

4


----------



## thorz (2010 December 7)

5


----------



## thorz (2010 December 7)

6


----------



## thorz (2010 December 7)

7


----------



## thorz (2010 December 7)

8


----------



## thorz (2010 December 7)

9


----------



## thorz (2010 December 7)

10


----------



## thorz (2010 December 7)

11


----------



## thorz (2010 December 7)

0


----------



## thorz (2010 December 7)

a


----------



## thorz (2010 December 7)

b


----------



## thorz (2010 December 7)

c


----------



## thorz (2010 December 7)

már csak 4


----------



## thorz (2010 December 7)

meg lesz


----------



## thorz (2010 December 7)

egy-kettő


----------



## thorz (2010 December 7)

célegyenesben....


----------



## thorz (2010 December 7)

asszem meggan1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9,10,11,12,13,14,15,16,17,18,19,20.


----------



## dady (2010 December 7)

fgh


----------



## dady (2010 December 7)

ef


----------



## dady (2010 December 7)

qwe


----------



## dady (2010 December 7)

jhghj


----------



## dady (2010 December 7)

hkj


----------



## dady (2010 December 7)

rzj


----------



## dady (2010 December 7)

fsdg


----------



## dady (2010 December 7)

gfdg


----------



## dady (2010 December 7)

erger


----------



## dady (2010 December 7)

rtzr


----------



## dady (2010 December 7)

aef


----------



## dady (2010 December 7)

dsg


----------



## Rocky1987 (2010 December 7)

szerintem is jók a filmzenék!


----------



## dady (2010 December 7)

asd


----------



## dady (2010 December 7)

ethg


----------



## dady (2010 December 7)

r


----------



## dady (2010 December 7)

s


----------



## dady (2010 December 7)

l


----------



## Rocky1987 (2010 December 7)

Nagyon sok vagány és értelmes dolog van itt!


----------



## Rocky1987 (2010 December 7)

Örvendek hogy ilyen sokan látogatnak ide be!


----------



## Rocky1987 (2010 December 7)

Sajnos nekem egyik sincs meg!


----------



## dady (2010 December 7)

z


----------



## dady (2010 December 7)

o


----------



## dady (2010 December 7)

h


----------



## olasz55 (2010 December 7)

*letöltés?*

:4:helló


Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a leheszia hogyan tudok letölteni?toseg


----------



## olasz55 (2010 December 7)

szia hogyan tudok letölteni?1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9,10,11,12,13,14,15,16,17,18,19,20,meg van?


----------



## olasz55 (2010 December 7)

1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9,10,11,12,13,14,15,16,1 7,18,19,20,meg van?


----------



## Béci45 (2010 December 8)

*Jelentett elem*

Szia!


----------



## Béci45 (2010 December 8)

*Jelentett elem*

vagyok.


----------



## Béci45 (2010 December 8)

*Jelentett elem*

hol


----------



## Béci45 (2010 December 8)

*Jelentett elem*

Itt esett a hó.


----------



## crag88 (2010 December 8)

hali 1


----------



## crag88 (2010 December 8)

2


----------



## crag88 (2010 December 8)

3


----------



## crag88 (2010 December 8)

még csak 4 :/


----------



## crag88 (2010 December 8)

5, hosszú lesz


----------



## crag88 (2010 December 8)

haaaaat


----------



## crag88 (2010 December 8)

7 uncsi


----------



## crag88 (2010 December 8)

8 -)


----------



## crag88 (2010 December 8)

9


----------



## crag88 (2010 December 8)

10 félidő


----------



## Béci45 (2010 December 8)

a


----------



## crag88 (2010 December 8)

11


----------



## Béci45 (2010 December 8)

ee


----------



## Béci45 (2010 December 8)

s


----------



## crag88 (2010 December 8)

hopp, vki más is gyűjtöget?  12


----------



## Béci45 (2010 December 8)

d


----------



## Heida (2010 December 8)

a1


----------



## Béci45 (2010 December 8)

Igen ne haragudj ezért


----------



## crag88 (2010 December 8)

13 szerencsés szám


----------



## Heida (2010 December 8)

a2


----------



## Béci45 (2010 December 8)

De muszály


----------



## Heida (2010 December 8)

a3


----------



## crag88 (2010 December 8)

nem haragszom, legalább nem értelmetlen dolgokat írogatok


----------



## Heida (2010 December 8)

a4


----------



## crag88 (2010 December 8)

én is épp a 20 üzit teljesítem


----------



## Béci45 (2010 December 8)

Gyereknek kell matek megoldás.


----------



## Heida (2010 December 8)

a5


----------



## Heida (2010 December 8)

a6


----------



## Béci45 (2010 December 8)

Te honnan írsz?


----------



## Heida (2010 December 8)

a7


----------



## Heida (2010 December 8)

a8


----------



## Béci45 (2010 December 8)

Én Magyarországról.


----------



## Heida (2010 December 8)

a9


----------



## crag88 (2010 December 8)

debrecen, barátnőnek x-faktor szám...


----------



## Heida (2010 December 8)

a10


----------



## Béci45 (2010 December 8)

s5


----------



## Béci45 (2010 December 8)

Az jó én Bük


----------



## crag88 (2010 December 8)

nemsoká megvan, látom ott is


----------



## Béci45 (2010 December 8)

Ott mi újság?


----------



## Béci45 (2010 December 8)

Nagyon örülök.


----------



## crag88 (2010 December 8)

kicsit arrébb van helyileg


----------



## Béci45 (2010 December 8)

45


----------



## Béci45 (2010 December 8)

itt jó idő van


----------



## Béci45 (2010 December 8)

ott milyen?


----------



## crag88 (2010 December 8)

estére kitisztult, egész nap felhős :/


----------



## Béci45 (2010 December 8)

Leléptél?


----------



## Béci45 (2010 December 8)

Az jó.


----------



## Béci45 (2010 December 8)

Akkor szép éjszakát.


----------



## crag88 (2010 December 8)

még nem léptem, pont ez a 20. még le is kell tölteni, gyereknek milyen matek megoldás?


----------



## Béci45 (2010 December 8)

Azt hiszem keresem amiért itt vagyok


----------



## Béci45 (2010 December 8)

Majd találkozunk még biztos.


----------



## crag88 (2010 December 8)

rendben, sok sikert


----------



## Béci45 (2010 December 8)

Hát szöveges matek,de én nem értem.


----------



## Béci45 (2010 December 8)

Le írom ha nem gond, hátha tudod.


----------



## Béci45 (2010 December 8)

Anna osztályában 14 gyerek tud korcsolyázni, 10 gyerek síelni. Az osztály létszáma 20 fő . Hogyan lehetséges ez ?


----------



## Béci45 (2010 December 8)

szia


----------



## Béci45 (2010 December 8)

Hogy vagy?


----------



## bozak (2010 December 8)

nem is tudom hogy mit kellene irnom


----------



## bozak (2010 December 8)

ó bakker


----------



## bozak (2010 December 8)

nálunk elég jó idő van


----------



## bozak (2010 December 8)

Egy gondolat bánt engemet, ágyban párnák közt halni meg


----------



## bozak (2010 December 8)

jippii


----------



## bozak (2010 December 8)

jobbb ma egy veréb mint holnap egy túzok


----------



## bozak (2010 December 8)

kári kittyom édes tyukom mégis van egy fél pénzem


----------



## bozak (2010 December 8)

el renyhe népség lóduljatok haza
ünnep nap ez ma?


----------



## bozak (2010 December 8)

gyarlóság asszony a neved


----------



## bozak (2010 December 8)

élök és holtak


----------



## bozak (2010 December 8)

dragon lance


----------



## bozak (2010 December 8)

sven hassel könyvek


----------



## bozak (2010 December 8)

nemere


----------



## bozak (2010 December 8)

star wars


----------



## bozak (2010 December 8)

piszkos fred a kapitány


----------



## bozak (2010 December 8)

terminator univers


----------



## bozak (2010 December 8)

aliens vs predator univese


----------



## bozak (2010 December 8)

verne gyula


----------



## bozak (2010 December 8)

a


----------



## bozak (2010 December 8)

a holló


----------



## bozak (2010 December 8)

irgum burgum


----------



## bozak (2010 December 8)

utálom a matekot


----------



## rokoszlp (2010 December 8)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


Kösz a levelet : az hogy még hány hozzászólásom hiányzik hol láthatom?


----------



## rokoszlp (2010 December 8)

Éljen a karácsony


----------



## rokoszlp (2010 December 8)

Éljena szilveszter is


----------



## rokoszlp (2010 December 8)

Sőt a húsvét is


----------



## Dita840205 (2010 December 8)

*köszönöm*

Szia!
Kössz a segítséget a hozzászólások összegyűjtéséhez.
Edit


----------



## jgabor6 (2010 December 8)

jktzj


----------



## jgabor6 (2010 December 8)

e


----------



## jgabor6 (2010 December 8)

r


----------



## jgabor6 (2010 December 8)

t


----------



## jgabor6 (2010 December 8)

z


----------



## jgabor6 (2010 December 8)

u


----------



## jgabor6 (2010 December 8)

i


----------



## jgabor6 (2010 December 8)

o


----------



## jgabor6 (2010 December 8)

p


----------



## szkristof (2010 December 8)

*cím*

sziasztok!
új vagyok ezen a lapon, de kösz mindenkinek a feltöltéseket!


----------



## jgabor6 (2010 December 8)

ő


----------



## jgabor6 (2010 December 8)

ú


----------



## jgabor6 (2010 December 8)

a


----------



## jgabor6 (2010 December 8)

s


----------



## szkristof (2010 December 8)

rokoszlp írta:


> Sőt a húsvét is


 
és éljen a mindenszentek!


----------



## jgabor6 (2010 December 8)

d


----------



## jgabor6 (2010 December 8)

f


----------



## jgabor6 (2010 December 8)

g


----------



## jgabor6 (2010 December 8)

h


----------



## jgabor6 (2010 December 8)

j


----------



## jgabor6 (2010 December 8)

k


----------



## jgabor6 (2010 December 8)

l


----------



## jgabor6 (2010 December 8)

é


----------



## szkristof (2010 December 8)

kell az a 20 hosszászólás


----------



## szkristof (2010 December 8)

jók a hozzászólások


----------



## szkristof (2010 December 8)

wtf?


----------



## szkristof (2010 December 8)

már csak 16


----------



## szkristof (2010 December 8)

ez mit jelent??? : ^^


----------



## szkristof (2010 December 8)

magammal beszélgetek


----------



## jgabor6 (2010 December 8)

Sziasztok nekem Korg Pa-50 magyar nyelvű út mutató kellene,ha valaki tudna segíteni,nagyon meg köszönném.


----------



## szkristof (2010 December 8)

legalább nem szól vissza


----------



## [email protected] (2010 December 8)

Hello mindenki!


----------



## szkristof (2010 December 8)

meg amúgy is, most mit melózzak?


----------



## szkristof (2010 December 8)

grafikus vagyok és nincs melóm!!!!


----------



## szkristof (2010 December 8)

mármint melóhelyem van, csak most láblógatás vala


----------



## szkristof (2010 December 8)

szervezek-tervezek


----------



## [email protected] (2010 December 8)

Én is itt vagyok!


----------



## szkristof (2010 December 8)

logókat szerkesztek


----------



## szkristof (2010 December 8)

szép logókat...


----------



## szkristof (2010 December 8)

is...


----------



## szkristof (2010 December 8)

terveztem már csúnyát is...


----------



## szkristof (2010 December 8)

de azt nem az én akartam...


----------



## szkristof (2010 December 8)

nem is adom hozzá a nevem


----------



## szkristof (2010 December 8)

és itt az uccsó


----------



## [email protected] (2010 December 8)

@-}-


----------



## szkristof (2010 December 8)

plusz egy a ráadás


----------



## szkristof (2010 December 8)

jah, szia [email protected]!


----------



## [email protected] (2010 December 8)

m_(°..°) _m


----------



## [email protected] (2010 December 8)

Szia!


----------



## [email protected] (2010 December 8)

Én még gyűjtögetek!


----------



## [email protected] (2010 December 8)

m_(ˇˇ)_m


----------



## [email protected] (2010 December 8)

m_(ˇoˇ)_m


----------



## Gaberiel (2010 December 8)

*miért?*

személy szerint én hülyeségnek tartom ezt a 20 hozzászólásos követelményt. miért nem elég a regisztráció?


----------



## dohel (2010 December 8)

*nem értem*

minek ez a húsz hozzászólás. miért lesz attól jobb, hogy esetleg sületlenségeket meg mindenféle kriksz-krakszokat írunk be?


----------



## dohel (2010 December 8)

van ennek értelme?


----------



## dohel (2010 December 8)

ekete-pekete cukota pé


----------



## dohel (2010 December 8)

ábel bábel dominé


----------



## dohel (2010 December 8)

csiszi á csiszi bé


----------



## athing (2010 December 8)

*sziastok!*



Gaberiel írta:


> személy szerint én hülyeségnek tartom ezt a 20 hozzászólásos követelményt. miért nem elég a regisztráció?



én csak szeretnék egyet érteni az elöttem szólóval


----------



## dohel (2010 December 8)

csiszi csuszi pompodé


----------



## dohel (2010 December 8)

na még ez is.... 20 másodperc elteltével küldhetek új üzenetet


----------



## dohel (2010 December 8)

még egy mondókát?


----------



## dohel (2010 December 8)

ez a kisfiam egyik kedvence:
Esik az eső...


----------



## dohel (2010 December 8)

...ázik a mező....


----------



## dohel (2010 December 8)

...haragszik a katona...


----------



## dohel (2010 December 8)

...mert megázik a lova...


----------



## dohel (2010 December 8)

...Ne haragudj katona...


----------



## dohel (2010 December 8)

... majd kisüt a napocska...


----------



## dohel (2010 December 8)

... megszárad a lovacska.


----------



## dohel (2010 December 8)

itt tényleg esik az eső már napok óta


----------



## dohel (2010 December 8)

még 4 üzenetet kell írnom


----------



## dohel (2010 December 8)

ickiricki berecki


----------



## dohel (2010 December 8)

mindjárt elérem a 20-at


----------



## dohel (2010 December 8)

Szép napot Mindenkinek!


----------



## kissata (2010 December 8)

1 sziasztok


----------



## kissata (2010 December 8)

hajrá


----------



## kissata (2010 December 8)

mindenki


----------



## kissata (2010 December 8)

sok van még


----------



## kissata (2010 December 8)

de megéri


----------



## kissata (2010 December 8)

jók a témák


----------



## kissata (2010 December 8)

érdekesek


----------



## kissata (2010 December 8)

jó közösség


----------



## kissata (2010 December 8)

tényleg


----------



## kissata (2010 December 8)

barátok


----------



## pinkygreen (2010 December 8)

Kedves Alapító


----------



## kissata (2010 December 8)

nagy csapat


----------



## pinkygreen (2010 December 8)

Köszi hogy létrehoztad


----------



## kissata (2010 December 8)

idetartozhatok


----------



## pinkygreen (2010 December 8)

ezt a topikot


----------



## kissata (2010 December 8)

kedvencem a zene


----------



## pinkygreen (2010 December 8)

más topikokban


----------



## kissata (2010 December 8)

meg persze a net


----------



## kissata (2010 December 8)

remélem jó lesz


----------



## pinkygreen (2010 December 8)

lassan tudnám


----------



## kissata (2010 December 8)

és én is segíthetek


----------



## pinkygreen (2010 December 8)

összegyűjteni


----------



## kissata (2010 December 8)

lassan végére is érek


----------



## pinkygreen (2010 December 8)

a szükséges


----------



## pinkygreen (2010 December 8)

20 választ


----------



## kissata (2010 December 8)

szóval


----------



## pinkygreen (2010 December 8)

egyébként


----------



## kissata (2010 December 8)

köszönet


----------



## kissata (2010 December 8)

előre is mindenkinek


----------



## pinkygreen (2010 December 8)

nagyon tetszik az oldal


----------



## kissata (2010 December 8)

még egyszer üdv mindenkinek


----------



## pinkygreen (2010 December 8)

nem is gondoltam


----------



## pinkygreen (2010 December 8)

hogy egy oldalon belül


----------



## pinkygreen (2010 December 8)

ennyi olyan topikot találok


----------



## pinkygreen (2010 December 8)

amit akár


----------



## pinkygreen (2010 December 8)

órákon keresztül


----------



## pinkygreen (2010 December 8)

is tudnék olvasni


----------



## pinkygreen (2010 December 8)

no lassan meg is lesz a 20 hsz.


----------



## pinkygreen (2010 December 8)

így én megköszönöm az összegyűjtéshez nyújtott segítséget,
kellemes fórumozást mindenkinek


----------



## kisswilly (2010 December 8)

*Ezzel az idézettel szeretném megköszönni hogy itt lehetek:
*

*Álmomban Istennél jártam*

*"Álmomban látogatóban jártam Istennél. Bekopogtam, hogy beszélgetni szeretnék vele, ha van rám ideje. Az Úr elmosolyodott és így válaszolt:*
*- Az én időm végtelen, mindenre jut belőle. Mire vagy kíváncsi?
*
*
- Az érdekelne, mit tartasz a legfurcsábbnak az emberekben?*
*
- Azt, hogy nem szeretnek gyerekek lenni, siettetik a felnőtté válást, majd visszavágyódnak a gyermekkorba.
- Azt, hogy akár az egészségüket is feláldozzák, hogy sok pénzük legyen, majd rengeteg pénzt költenek rá, hogy visszanyerjék egészségüket.
- Azt, hogy izgatottan lesik a jövőt, hogy megfeledkeznek a jelenről, így aztán nemhogy a jövőt, de a jelent sem élik meg.
- Azt, hogy úgy élnek, mintha sose halnának meg és úgy halnak meg, mintha sose éltek volna.
*
*
- Atyaként mit szeretnél, hogy gyerekeid mely tanulságokat jegyeznék meg?*
*
- Tanulják meg, hogy senkiből nem lehet erővel kicsikarni a szeretetet. Hagyni kell, hogy szerethessenek. Nem az a legértékesebb, hogy mit szeretnénk az életben, hanem az, hogy kik állnak mellettünk.
- Tanulják meg, hogy nem célszerű másokhoz mérni magukat, saját magukhoz képest legyünk elbírálhatóak.
- Fogadják el, hogy nem az a gazdag, akinek a legtöbbje van, hanem az, akinek a legkevesebbre van szüksége.
- Tanulják meg, hogy csak néhány másodperc kell ahhoz, hogy mély sebeket ejtsünk azokon, akiket szeretünk, ám sok-sok év kell ahhoz, hogy ezek begyógyuljanak.
- A megbocsátást a megbocsátás gyakorlásának útján kell megtanulni.
- El kell fogadni, hogy vannak olyanok, akik mélyen éreznek, de nem tanulták meg kimutatni érzelmeiket.
- Meg kell tanulni, hogy bármit lehet pénzen venni, csak boldogságot nem.
- Két ember nézheti ugyanazt a dolgot és mégis két másféle dolgot látnak.
- Meg kell tanulni, hogy az az igazi barát, aki mindent tud rólunk és mégis szeret.
- Nem mindig elég, ha mások megbocsátanak, meg kell bocsátanunk magunknak is.
*
*
Búcsúzásnál megköszöntem szavait, Ő pedig így válaszolt:
*
*- Az emberek elfelejtik, mit mondtál, mit csináltál. De arra mindig emlékezni fognak, hogy érzéseket ébresztettél bennük."*


----------



## kisswilly (2010 December 8)

20? az még messze van


----------



## kisswilly (2010 December 8)

de majd ideér


----------



## kisswilly (2010 December 8)

szerintem menni fog


----------



## kisswilly (2010 December 8)

nahááát. ez már az ötödik.


----------



## kisswilly (2010 December 8)

*Álmomban...*

*"Magányom útjain bandukolva már csak csillagporos csizmám elé néztem.
Nem láttam az eget, nem néztem a földet, érzések hívtak, képek villantak.
Ezer éve jártam ösvényeim, nem bántott szerelem lángja,
nem fájt zuhanások mélysége. A csend jött velem egyedül - hű társam.
A reménytől rég elbúcsúztam, ő pedig elkerült nevetve.
Egyszer.. a napok kerekén megdöccent valami, furcsa kis zaj hallatszott bennem.
Szinte orra buktam szíved sírásában, megálltam, figyeltem,
honnan jön ez az édesbús, vággyal teli hang.
- Igen, innen..Ott van!
Pedig minden éjjel jártam fény-ösvényeimet, takargattam fázó meztelen-lelkeket.
De soha nem hallottam ismerős hangot, soha nem éreztem ismerős dalt.
Idegen volt minden, idegen volt az ég, idegen volt a Föld, idegen voltam - én..
S most hirtelen - magamat éreztem - magamat láttam valahol, valakiben.
- Hol vagy? Miért sírsz? Ki bántott?
Elmesélted hangtalan szavakkal az elmondhatatlant.
Hallgattam csended, nem szóltam szóval, mert ismertelek,
ismertem lelked, ismertem tested, ismertem minden rezzenésed.
Most itt van - azaz egy éjszaka - odaadom égi királyságomat,
mert mennem kell.. hívtál.. hát itt vagyok.. lejöttem vándorlásaimból a Földre,
Asszonnyá változom, hogy lehess a Férfi nekem - Te..
Elindulok lelked falához, halkan megyek oda Hozzád,
leülök a föld porába emlékeim árnyékába megpihenni..
Mert engem is bántottak.
Várom a reggelt, várom napunk virradatát..
Beszélj hozzám, nehogy halált aludjak örökre álmomban.
S akkor megéreztem, hogy jössz.. Először csak nagyon halkan.
Majd erősödött a dal, az üzenet bezárkózott lelkembe.
A szívemmel hallottalak.. s odasimultam a falhoz..."*


----------



## kisswilly (2010 December 8)

_*Most úgy érzem hogy ki kell mennem a friss levegőre, pedig már éjfél elmúlt. De valahogy mégse jön álom a szememre. Talán mert látni szeretnék valamit...? De mit? Mikor nincs is semmi egyéb körülöttem csak a sötétség. Lassú léptekkel megindulok hát az ajtó felé. Nem mintha hivna valaki odakint de mégis ugy érzem hogy talán a csillagok által talán közelebb kerülhetek hozzád...
A kerti kispadhoz lépve meggyújtuk egy cigarettát mejnek a füstje egy pillanatra elboritja a fénylő hold sugarát miközben egy mély sóhaj felemeli a tekintetem a csillagos égre. Nagyon messze vagy tőlem de a gondolataim mégis elrepitenek engem hozzád. Vajon te is gondolsz most rám? Vagy épp az örzőangyalok vigyáznak most az álmaidra, puha arcodat simogatva? 
Továbbra is csak a csillagokat bámulom tőlök várva a választ amit sajnos nem kapok. Lehet hogy a csillagok csak lyukak az éjszaka függönyén?
Nagyon távol vagy és én nagyon magányos vagyok. Bárcsak itt lehetnél, gyönyörüen csillogó szemeidben megláthatnám magamat. Érezhetném lágy ölelésed, bőröd illatát, bársonyos ajkad izét... Nagyon hiányzol*_


----------



## kisswilly (2010 December 8)

*Szeretném...* *Szeretkezni szeretnék Veled! 
Vadul suttogni neved! 
Elvenni egy percre az eszed! 
Érezni bőrömön kezed! 

Csókolni akarom testedet, 
Gyönyörbe hajszolni véredet, 
Felfedni minden titkodat, 
Elűzni összes gondodat! 

Érezni akarom a szád! 
Bőröd borsódzó bársonyát. 
Hajad rám omló illatát, 
Látni szemed szép csillagát. 

Hallani akarom szívedet, 
Érezni löktető kéjedet! 
Repülni Veled az égre, 
Zuhanni együtt a mélybe! 

Aludjon el minden lámpa, 
Jöjjön sötétség a világra! 
A homályban vágyón, ha kereslek, 
Érezd, milyen, hogy szeretlek.*


----------



## kisswilly (2010 December 8)

_ Mikor a szíved már csordultig tele,_​ _ Mikor nem csönget rád soha senki se,_​ _ Mikor sötét felhő borul életedre,_​ _ Mikor kiket szeretsz, nem jutsz az eszükbe,_​ _ Ó „lélek”, ne csüggedj! Ne pusztulj bele!_​ _ Nézz fel a magasba-reményteljesen,_​ _ S fohászkodj! Miatyánk, ki vagy a mennyekben._​ _ Mikor a magányod ijesztőn rád szakad,_​ _ Mikor kérdésedre választ a csend nem ad,_​ _ Mikor körülvesz a durva szók özöne,_​ _ Átkozódik a rossz – erre van Istene!..._​ _ Ó, „lélek”, ne csüggedj! Ne roppanj bele!_​ _ Nézz fel a magasba, és hittel rebegd._​ _ Uram! Szenteltessék meg a Te neved!_​ _ Mikor mindenfelől forrong a nagyvilág,_​ _ Mikor elnyomásban szenved az igazság,_​ _ Mikor felszabadul a Pokol a Földre,_​ _ Népek homlokára Káin bélyege van sütve,_​ _ Ó, „lélek”, ne csüggedj! Ne törjél bele!_​ _ Nézz fel a magasba, hol örök fény ragyog,_​ _ S kérd: Uram! Jöjjön el a Te országod!_​ _ Mikor beléd sajdul a rideg valóság,_​ _ Mikor életednek nem látod a hasznát,_​ _ Mikor magad kínlódsz, láztól meggyötörve,_​ _ Hisz bajban nincs barát, ki veled törődne…!_​ _ Ó, „lélek”, ne csüggedj! Ne keseredj bele!_​ _ Nézz fel a magasba – hajtsd meg homlokod,_​ _ S mondd: Uram! Legyen meg a Te akaratod!_​ _ Mikor a kisember fillérekben számol,_​ _ Mikor a drágaság az idegekben táncol,_​ _ Mikor a gazdagság milliókat költ, hogy éljen,_​ _ És millió szegény a nincstől hal éhen…._​ _ Ó, „lélek”, ne csüggedj! Ne roskadj bele!_​ _ Nézz fel a magasba – tedd össze két kezed,_​ _ S kérd: Uram! – add meg a napi kenyerünket!_​ _ Mikor életedbe lassan belefáradsz,_​ _ Mikor hited gyöngül – sőt –ellene támadsz,_​ _ Mikor, hogy imádkozz, nincs kedved, sem erőd,_​ _ Minden lázad benned, hogy – tagadd meg „Őt”!..._​ _ Ó, „lélek” ne csüggedj! – Ne egyezz bele!!!_​ _ Nézz fel a magasba, s hívd Istenedet:_​ _ Uram! – segíts! – s bocsásd meg vétkeimet!_​ _ Mikor hittél abban, hogy téged megbecsülnek,_​ _ Munkád elismerik, lakást is szereznek,_​ _ Mikor verítékig hajszoltad magadat,_​ _ S később rádöbbentél, hogy csak kihasználtak…!_​ _ Ó, „lélek” ne csüggedj! Ne ess kétségbe!_​ _ Nézz fel a magasba, sírd el Teremtődnek:_​ _ Uram! – Megbocsátok az ellenem vétőknek!_​ _ Mikor a nagyhatalmak a békét tárgyalják,_​ _ Mikor béke sehol! – Csak egymást gyilkolják!..._​ _ Mikor a népeket a vesztükbe hajtják,_​ _ S kérded: Miért tűröd ezt?! Istenem! Miatyánk!_​ _ Ó, „lélek” ne csüggedj! Ne pusztulj bele!_​ _ Nézz fel a magasba, s könyörögve szólj!_​ _ Lelkünket kikérte a rossz, támad, tombol!..._​ _ Uram! Ments meg kísértéstől! Ments meg a gonosztól!_​ _ ÁMEN _​


----------



## kisswilly (2010 December 8)

*Amikor fáradt vagy nagyon, 
s nincsen már, aki felkeres, 
mikor gond ül az arcodon, 
mindig megtalálsz engemet! 

Amikor szomorúság gyötör, 
úgy kell a vigasz, mint a víz, 
mikor a bánat súlya összetör, 
akkor is mindig bennem bízz! 

Amikor nincs ki meghallgat, 
pedig beszélni kell neked, 
melletted mindenki elballag, 
gyere, keress meg engemet! 

Amikor nem kell más, csak mosoly, 
s mindenki rideg, mint a jég, 
mikor mindenki túl komor, 
akkor is hozzám gyere még! 

Néha csak jó szó kellene, 
valaki fogja meg kezed, 
s nincs senki, kitől megkapod, 
hívjál, én ott leszek veled! 

Amikor váratlan öröm ér, 
senki nincs, kivel megosztanád, 
vagy talán rád tör egy szenvedély, 
hadd legyek néked társaság! 

Ha magány kínozna bús éjjelen, 
vagy útra kelnél, de nincs kivel, 
mindig számolhatsz énvelem, 
veled megyek, ha menni kell! 

Ha elvesztenéd mindened, 
s már hited sem maradna meg, 
ne feledj, számíthatsz énreám, 
megtalálsz mindig engemet*


----------



## kisswilly (2010 December 8)

*Hullj, te elsárgult levél 
hullj fentről a porba 
mindenki rövid életet él, 
hát hullj te is a pokolba 

Vagyok egy földre hányt levél 
mit te nem olvastál el soha 
csak azt szeretném hogy enyém legyél, 
de számomra ez mostoha 

Sokszor tűnődtem azon 
mi lehet majd odaát 
de csak pengetem lantom 
látom az élet rossz oldalát 

Álmodik a szürke hajnal 
nem látott még napot 
leírjam e szavakkal 
nem tudom mit mondhatok 

Sarkon ősz ember didereg 
reszket a kabátja 
arcát hasítja hideg 
nem tudja hol a családja 

csak keresi csillagát 
nem tudja merre lehet 
nem szenvedhet kínhalált 
itt csak isten nyújthat kezet 

Odébb a fekete erdőben 
csillámlik a fagyos jég 
a fekete elkenődötten 
súgja hogy itt a vég 

Vonyítanak halál farkasai 
a hegyek beleremegnek 
arcukon élet kosarai 
hogy ne fájjon embereknek *


----------



## kisswilly (2010 December 8)

*Újra a kertben találom magam, 
Igen, az öreg hársfaalatt.
Körülöttem megroskad a táj
Az éjszaka súlya alatt.
Ma éjjel szomorúan néz le rám a holdsugár.
De tudom hogy vigasztalni próbál.
Átszűrődik a lombok között,
Mint halvány emlékek a gondolatok között.
Azt mondják a boldogság nem más,
Mint a szivedben egy cseppnyi parázs,
Mely olykor lángra gyúl,
Hacsak nem hadjuk, 
Hogy a bánat visszatükrözze önmagát.
De én mégis félek..... 
Mert egy újabb magányos hajnalon, 
Szivembe markolt a fájdalom.*


----------



## kisswilly (2010 December 8)

_*Mellettem állsz, de érzem távol jársz. 
A zene andalít, csak nékünk szól. 
Még át is ölelsz, ez a perc enyém, átjár a boldog remény. 
Egy édes tánc, egy furcsa bús románc, egy könnyes búcsúzás, 
Nincs folytatás. 
Itt állsz és vársz még, én is várok rád. 
Úgy fáj, a szívembe tép. 
Százezer féltés bár ölelsz ma még. 
Úgy fáj, hogy nem vár a híres happy end. 
Szép volt az álom, de mond hova ment? 
Most még, míg itt vagy és ez a perc oly szép. 
Ma még, most még, most még. 
Mi várhat miránk, ha messze mész, csak kín és gyötrődés. 
Még úgy fáj, hogy nem vár a híres happy end. 
Szép volt, de nagyon, fáj most ez a csend. 
Itt álltál, közel volt a boldogság. 
Itt állsz még vársz, de nincs tovább*_




​


----------



## kisswilly (2010 December 8)

*Ébren is csak álmodni*

_*"Előfordult már veled, hogy nem volt kedved elaludni, álmokba merülni, mégis reggelig ébren is csak álmodni tudtál? És aztán mégis felkelt a nap, minden csendes.
Még senki nem vette észre, hogy új nap kezdődött; Hogy lehet ezt elviselni egyedül? Olyan gyönyörű, ahogyan az éjszaka átengedi a világot a fénynek, és mégis csak sírni tudnék.
Mindent csak elveszíteni tudtam, még azt is, ami sosem volt az enyém. Sose lesz. Ő mondta..
És.. ezen a reggelen is elveszett egy tegnap.. Minden nap.. Hogyan tudnám várni a holnapot? Ha ez a pár év is ilyen hosszú volt, amióta élek, mire tudnék még várni?
Olyan könnyű volt.. Ő nem ígért semmit, mert nem tehette. Mégis elég volt egy pillantás, hogy elhiggyem, Ő sem akar elveszíteni.. És akkor már nem kellett megígérnem semmit, mert ettől a pillanattól kezdve nem számított senki más.
És boldog voltam, ha egyáltalán adhattam valamit.. És már attól is a fellegekben jártam, ha nem csak gondolhattam rá, hanem a közelében is lehettem. Pedig.. ez volt a legtöbb..
És mégis.. önző vagyok. Üvölteni tudnék, hogy szükségem van rá..
El tudod képzelni, milyen érzés nap mint nap arra ébredni, hogy még mindig magányos vagy? És ha ez soha nem is volt másképp? Azt hittem, hogy hozzászoktam már..
De.. ha csak ránézhettem, el tudtam képzelni, hogy mindezt a rosszat örökre el tudom felejteni. Hogy van valaki, akinek vigyázhatom az álmát, és vele együtt örülhetünk annak, hogy élünk..
Akinek foghatom a kezét, megsimogathatom az arcát.. Akit átölelhetek, akivel nézhetem a naplementét, és akivel minden pillanat csak gyönyörű lehet..
De lassan közeledik a hajnal.. Lehet, hogy gyönyörű lesz, de úgy sem látnék belőle semmit a könnyeimtől.. Ő még biztos alszik.. Neki van kiről álmodnia.."*_


----------



## kisswilly (2010 December 8)

*Szeretnék...*

*"Szeretnék veled lenni minden éjszakán,
Bevallani, hogy szeretlek igazán.
Nézni csöndesen két égő szemed,
Egy forró csók után bevallani,
Hogy nem tudok élni nélküled.

Szeretném, ha tudnád,
Hogy szeretlek téged,
Szeretném, ha tudnád,
Hogy csak miattad élek.

Szeretnék a szemedbe
Mélyen belenézni,
És elmondani, hogy nélküled
Nem tudok élni!"*


----------



## kisswilly (2010 December 8)

*Ha lehetnék párnád,*
*Melyen alszol csendesen.*
*Vagy lehetnék takaró,*
*Mely rajt nyugszik testeden.*
*Vagy lehetnék tollpihe,*
*Mellyel kezedben játszol,*
*Ha lehetnék a kabátod,*
*Mely melegít, ha fázol.*

*Ha lehetne...*

*Ha lehetnék tintafolt,*
*Mely nyomot hagy ujjadon.*
*Vagy lehetnék könnycsepped,*
*Mely átsiklik ajkadon.*
*Vagy lehetnék italod,*
*Mely ontja a szomjadat.*
*Ha lehetnék éjszaka,*
*Mi elhozza álmodat.*

*Ha lehetne...*

*Ha lehetnék szellő



*
*Mely fújja a hajadat,*
*Vagy lehetnék napsugár,*
*Mely lágyan simogat.*
*Vagy lehetnék esőcsepp,*
*Mely végigfut karodon,*
*Ha lehetnék boldogság,*
*Mely piroslik arcodon.*

*...én is boldog lennék.*

*Így van ez....*
*Így van ez én jól tudom,*
*De szóval el nem mondhatom,*
*Mert szóval el nem mondható,*
*Ésszel fel nem fogható,*
*Hisz sehogy sem hallható,*
*Szemmel sem látható,*
*Kézzel sem fogható,*
*Csak szívvel adható...*
*Ezt érzem én!"*


----------



## kisswilly (2010 December 8)

*Hideg és sötét van nélküled.*

​ *"Kérdezik sokan arcom miért halovány?*
* Mert nem süt rám fényed soha tán.*
* Minden éjjel megalkotlak.*
* Nézek az éjboltra, ott kutatlak.*

* Láttalak ezerszer holdas éjszakán.*
* Minden fénysugárból te nézel rám.*
* Vártalak már sokszor! Kínoz a láz.*
* Lelkemet széttépi maró vágy.*

* Tükörképed mindenhol ott ragyog*
* De nem rám sugárzod mosolyod.*
* Vágyaim veled az égig érnének*
* Most neked mondom nem az égnek.*

* Kellesz nekem, mint tükörnek a kép*
* Holdnak a nap, csillagnak az éj*
* Mint tónak a folyó,*
* Mint télnek a hó*

* Mikor lesz, hogy csókodra ébredek fel?*
* Mikor hajolhat ívbe testem testeddel?*
* Mikor lesz, hogy mindig ott leszek veled?*
* Mikor simítja arcom bársonyos kezed?*
* Hideg és sötét van nélküled."*​


----------



## kisswilly (2010 December 8)

*Nem tudtál szívből szeretni...*

*"Nem tudtál szívből szeretni, 
S most én megpróbállak feledni.
Szerettelek igazán, hogy mennyire, azt te nem tudhatod, 
Elhoztad szívembe a felkelő napot, majd szerelmed alábbhagyott.
Még mindig szeretlek téged, de érzem
Soha nem fogsz úgy szeretni mint én téged.
Még fájnak az emlékek, és fáj a szív,
Üres a szó, mely téged hív.
Egy lány, egy érzés, lassan vége már, 
Már nem várom hogy újra eljöjjön a nyár...
Meleg szellő cirógatja testem,
Hideg szél fúj a szívemben.
Együtt vagyunk, mégsem vagy velem, 
Szerelmem irántad reménytelen.
Már nem várok és nem remélek semmit,
Nem futok olyan után ki mást hív.
Szeretném remélni hogy egyszer majd rámtalál
Kinél szerelmem ugyanolyan viszonzásra talál.
Veled vagyok, bár tudom reménytelen, 
De nehezen tudom elképzelni nélküled az életem.
Szeretném hinni, hinni hogy változhatsz,
És szerelmünkre újból beköszönt a tavasz.
De most sem hívsz és nem nézel felém, 
Számunkra már tényleg nincs több remény.
Most jöhetne hát a búcsú, nem lesz folytatás,
De naiv kis szívem még csodára vár.
Várom a hajnalt, és figyelem az eget, 
Valahol lehet, hogy te is ugyanezt teszed..."*​


----------



## kisswilly (2010 December 8)

*Az első pillanattól kezdve

* *"Magunk ellen való vétek lenne elengedni egymás kezét.
Életünk szeretetét már semmi sem tépheti szét,
igaz, egymástól sokszor elsodor a könyörtelen cél,
de ha rád gondolok, szívembe a melegség mindég visszatér.

Nem számít már hol vagyok, merre, hol ébredek,
emlékeim közt, ha felbukkansz, azonnal rád ismerek,
Úgy, hogy az első pillanat összevillantotta a szemünket,
ahogy az első ölelésben összeforrasztotta a vágy a testünket...

Annyira együtt élünk. Szerelmünk még ma is úgy von egymásba,
ahogy az első édes találkozásban, énünk a csúcsot megtalálta. 
Sokszor zavar, hogy nem tudom úgy elmondani neked,
mennyire szeretlek, mennyire együtt érzek veled,

Amikor a távolban eltöltött éjszakákban
szívet tépő csönd, vagy magányos harsogás van..
De bármilyen messze is vagy tőlem, ott vagyok veled-
szívemet érezze a szíved, mert a tiéd, mert szeret.

Szeret, mert szeretlek az első pillanattól kezdve,
amióta helyet készítettél szívemnek a szívedben,
amióta a szemem a szemedben csillagot látott,
azóta hordozom, védem veled.., ezt az édes boldogságot..."*​


----------



## csurpi (2010 December 8)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg



Hogy lehet a 20-at leggyorsabban összegyhozni?


----------



## kisswilly (2010 December 8)

*Csillagok!
Fényetek elvarázsol, s újra érzem;
Szeretnék Én is Csillag lenni!
Szeretnék évmilliókig élni,
szeretnék a Hold csillogásában fürödni...
De valójában csak azért szeretnék csillag lenni,
hogy Téged megkeresselek Kedvesem!
S ha megtalállak,
szeretnék ablakod elé szállni,
hogy beragyogjam Életed,
hogy Veled legyek mikor aludni térsz,
s, hogy fényemmel Én ébresszelek!
Én lennék a Te Csillagod,
figyelném minden mozdulatod,
széppé varázsolnám minden napod!
Éjjel vigyáznék Álmodra,
beszállnék szobádba...
Akkor végre visszanyerném emberi formám
Odalépnék hozzád, s arcod megcsókolnám
Leülnék ágyadra, s néznélek merően csodálva!
De újra felkel a Nap! Ó, ez a gonosz, hát újra elriaszt Tőled!
Egy újabb nap Nélküled!
A Nap újra az Égre taszít,
s mire Te kinyitod gyönyörű szemed,
Én újra az Égen leszek!"*


----------



## kisswilly (2010 December 8)

köszönöm. sikerült............


----------



## csurpi (2010 December 8)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg



Hogy lehet a 20-at leggyorsabban összehozni?
Csak írni kell mindig valakine?


----------



## kisswilly (2010 December 8)

ide azt irsz amit csak akarsz. ami csak eszedbe jut


----------



## csurpi (2010 December 8)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg



Hogy lehet a 20-at leggyorsabban összehozni?
Csak írni kell mindig valakinek?
Még most ismerkedem az oldallal!


----------



## csurpi (2010 December 8)

Szuper!


----------



## csurpi (2010 December 8)

Sok jó dolog van itt!


----------



## csurpi (2010 December 8)

sikerül


----------



## csurpi (2010 December 8)

letölteni


----------



## csurpi (2010 December 8)

1-2


----------



## csurpi (2010 December 8)

nagyon


----------



## csurpi (2010 December 8)

jó


----------



## csurpi (2010 December 8)

zenét


----------



## csurpi (2010 December 8)

hanganyagot


----------



## csurpi (2010 December 8)

filmet


----------



## csurpi (2010 December 8)

klipet


----------



## csurpi (2010 December 8)

már


----------



## csurpi (2010 December 8)

hamarabb


----------



## kisswilly (2010 December 8)

csurpi. írtam neked privát üzit


----------



## csurpi (2010 December 8)

jó,csak


----------



## csurpi (2010 December 8)

nem nagyon


----------



## csurpi (2010 December 8)

tudom,hogy


----------



## csurpi (2010 December 8)

hol kell


----------



## csurpi (2010 December 8)

megnézni.


----------



## csurpi (2010 December 8)

megnézni


----------



## kelempajsz (2010 December 8)

*Ó gyilkos peronoszpóra*

Mit tettél a szőlőmmel?

Ó gyilkos!


----------



## Ilyke (2010 December 8)

Szép évek voltak!!!


----------



## fosos (2010 December 8)

*1*

1


----------



## fosos (2010 December 8)

*2*

2


----------



## fosos (2010 December 8)

*3*

3


----------



## fosos (2010 December 8)

*4*

4


----------



## fosos (2010 December 8)

*5*

5


----------



## fosos (2010 December 8)

*6*

6


----------



## fosos (2010 December 8)

*7*

7


----------



## fosos (2010 December 8)

*8*

8


----------



## fosos (2010 December 8)

*9*

9


----------



## fosos (2010 December 8)

*10*

10


----------



## fosos (2010 December 8)

*11*

11


----------



## fosos (2010 December 8)

*12*

12


----------



## fosos (2010 December 8)

*13*

131313131313131313131313


----------



## fosos (2010 December 8)

*44444444444444*

\\m/4444444444444444444444444kiss


----------



## fosos (2010 December 8)

*Tizenöt*

Tizenöt
Tizenöt
Tizenöt
Tizenöt
Tizenöt
Tizenöt
Tizenöt
Tizenöt
Tizenöt
Tizenöt
Tizenöt
Tizenöt
Tizenöt
Tizenöt
Tizenöt
Tizenöt
Tizenöt
Tizenöt
Tizenöt
Tizenöt
Tizenöt
Tizenöt
Tizenöt
Tizenöt
Tizenöt
Tizenöt
Tizenöt
Tizenöt
Tizenöt
Tizenöt
Tizenöt
Tizenöt


----------



## fosos (2010 December 8)

*1666666666666666666*

1666666666666666666666


----------



## fosos (2010 December 8)

*7684974617*

34634wszhdfhsf:4:


----------



## fosos (2010 December 8)

*18*

18


----------



## fosos (2010 December 8)

*Még kettő*

Még kettő zwei drei vier


----------



## fosos (2010 December 8)

*Kész végre*

yxcvysgbfdgb


----------



## fosos (2010 December 8)

aírfaíwrqíw


----------



## nszabolcs (2010 December 8)

*1*

1


----------



## nszabolcs (2010 December 8)

*2*

2


----------



## nszabolcs (2010 December 8)

*3*

3


----------



## chosee (2010 December 8)

no, akkor tovább folytatom...


----------



## nszabolcs (2010 December 8)

*4*

4


----------



## nszabolcs (2010 December 8)

*5*

5


----------



## chosee (2010 December 8)

amit tegnap elkezdtem


----------



## chosee (2010 December 8)

már nem sok hiányzik


----------



## nszabolcs (2010 December 8)

*6*

6


----------



## chosee (2010 December 8)

éppen még egy pár hozzászólás


----------



## nszabolcs (2010 December 8)

*7*

7


----------



## chosee (2010 December 8)

és már teljesíteni is fogom a mai


----------



## nszabolcs (2010 December 8)

8


----------



## chosee (2010 December 8)

kvótát


----------



## nszabolcs (2010 December 8)

9


----------



## chosee (2010 December 8)

szép lassan haladgatok


----------



## nszabolcs (2010 December 8)

10


----------



## chosee (2010 December 8)

már csak 3 hiányzik


----------



## chosee (2010 December 8)

és nemsokára elérem a kitűzött célt


----------



## nszabolcs (2010 December 8)

12


----------



## chosee (2010 December 8)

és igen, elértem!!!!!


----------



## nszabolcs (2010 December 8)

13


----------



## chosee (2010 December 8)

no még egy kicsit, hogy ne érje


----------



## nszabolcs (2010 December 8)

13a


----------



## chosee (2010 December 8)

szó a ház elejét...


----------



## nszabolcs (2010 December 8)

14


----------



## nszabolcs (2010 December 8)

15


----------



## chosee (2010 December 8)

no már csak 1 napot kell várnom és elvileg kész is a teljes


----------



## chosee (2010 December 8)

regisztráció


----------



## nszabolcs (2010 December 8)

16


----------



## chosee (2010 December 8)

addig minden jót nektek,jó az oldal


----------



## nszabolcs (2010 December 8)

17


----------



## nszabolcs (2010 December 8)

18


----------



## nszabolcs (2010 December 8)

19


----------



## nszabolcs (2010 December 8)

20


----------



## nszabolcs (2010 December 8)

*ergerg*

rgtwerg


----------



## nszabolcs (2010 December 8)

*sdfs*

efsedfs


----------



## sixfeetund (2010 December 8)

imrus írta:


> 2 szia jelen



jelen


----------



## sixfeetund (2010 December 8)

jelen


----------



## sixfeetund (2010 December 8)

23


----------



## sixfeetund (2010 December 8)

9


----------



## sixfeetund (2010 December 8)

10


----------



## sixfeetund (2010 December 8)

22


----------



## sixfeetund (2010 December 8)

12


----------



## sixfeetund (2010 December 8)

13


----------



## sixfeetund (2010 December 8)

14


----------



## sixfeetund (2010 December 8)

15


----------



## sixfeetund (2010 December 8)

16


----------



## sixfeetund (2010 December 8)

17


----------



## ka318 (2010 December 8)

Üdv! Azt hiszem igazán jól fogom itt érezni magam


----------



## sixfeetund (2010 December 8)

18


----------



## sixfeetund (2010 December 8)

19


----------



## sixfeetund (2010 December 8)

10


----------



## sixfeetund (2010 December 8)

21


----------



## Szilvacska36 (2010 December 8)

Szaisztok.
Szóljon már valaki, hogy értelmesebb hozzászólással is össze lehetne gyüjteni a 20-at. Köszönöm.


----------



## Gaberiel (2010 December 8)

főleg ha valaki pl. (mint én is) csak 1-2 szám miatt regizett


----------



## Gaberiel (2010 December 8)

és irogathat mindenféle ökörséget ami eszébe jut, h meglegyen a 20 hozzászólása


----------



## Gaberiel (2010 December 8)

ezzel az oldal színvonalát is leviszi


----------



## Gaberiel (2010 December 8)

nem ismerek más olyan fórumot ahol ugyanez lenne a kötelező


----------



## Gaberiel (2010 December 8)

címéből adódóan azt hittem, itt csak kanadaiak vannak


----------



## Gaberiel (2010 December 8)

de látva a regizettek adatait rájöttem: ők vannak kevesebben


----------



## Gaberiel (2010 December 8)

végül is ez nem feltétlenül baj, csak fura


----------



## ka318 (2010 December 8)

Sziasztok!
Én is új vagyok és nagyon jó volt rátalálni erre az oldalra, bár én még csak Skóciáig jutottam. De előttem a világ!


----------



## Gaberiel (2010 December 8)

jobb ma 1 veréb, mint holnap 1 túzok


----------



## Gaberiel (2010 December 8)

ki korán kel aranyat lel


----------



## Gaberiel (2010 December 8)

kutyából nem lesz szalonna


----------



## Gaberiel (2010 December 8)

a rest 2x fárad


----------



## Gaberiel (2010 December 8)

2x ad ki gyorsan ad


----------



## Gaberiel (2010 December 8)

szépre száll a füst de bolond aki hagyja


----------



## Gaberiel (2010 December 8)

nagy bőröndbe jó pakolni


----------



## Gaberiel (2010 December 8)

de kényelmetlen vele utazni


----------



## gunsen (2010 December 8)

**

Isten


----------



## gunsen (2010 December 8)

**

Van


----------



## Gaberiel (2010 December 8)

kincs ami nincs


----------



## gunsen (2010 December 8)

*:9*

:33:gonoszság


----------



## Gaberiel (2010 December 8)

na mindjárt elérek a 20 hoz


----------



## gunsen (2010 December 8)

*:9*

Mindig lesz


----------



## Gaberiel (2010 December 8)

9130 oldal, nem semmi


----------



## szneki (2010 December 8)

Hello Győr!


----------



## Gaberiel (2010 December 8)

na végre....


----------



## Jimmy999 (2010 December 8)

Nagyon szepek es nemtudom letolteni .
Nemtudja valaki?

Milyen diszkosat gondolsz?
Nekem van eleg sok

Milyen alapokra gondolsz mid vagy stylus?


----------



## Gaberiel (2010 December 8)

*Minimum 20 hozzászólás és legalább 2 napos regisztráció szükséges az oldal megtekintéséhez, vagy a funkció használatához.*


----------



## Gaberiel (2010 December 8)

üdv


----------



## sotti79 (2010 December 8)

Hello mindenki!


----------



## saraeszter (2010 December 8)

hali


----------



## saraeszter (2010 December 8)

köszi


----------



## saraeszter (2010 December 8)

itt esik


----------



## saraeszter (2010 December 8)

hideg is van


----------



## saraeszter (2010 December 8)

mindjárt sötét lesz


----------



## saraeszter (2010 December 8)

a


----------



## saraeszter (2010 December 8)

b


----------



## saraeszter (2010 December 8)

c


----------



## saraeszter (2010 December 8)

d


----------



## saraeszter (2010 December 8)

e


----------



## saraeszter (2010 December 8)

f


----------



## saraeszter (2010 December 8)

g


----------



## saraeszter (2010 December 8)

h


----------



## saraeszter (2010 December 8)

i


----------



## saraeszter (2010 December 8)

j


----------



## saraeszter (2010 December 8)

k


----------



## saraeszter (2010 December 8)

l


----------



## saraeszter (2010 December 8)

m


----------



## saraeszter (2010 December 8)

n


----------



## saraeszter (2010 December 8)

o


----------



## forian (2010 December 8)

*azt hittem, hogy már megvolt*

1


----------



## forian (2010 December 8)

2


----------



## forian (2010 December 8)

3


----------



## forian (2010 December 8)

4


----------



## forian (2010 December 8)

5


----------



## forian (2010 December 8)

6


----------



## forian (2010 December 8)

7


----------



## forian (2010 December 8)

8


----------



## forian (2010 December 8)

9


----------



## forian (2010 December 8)

10


----------



## forian (2010 December 8)

11


----------



## Kingvampire (2010 December 8)

Hello!!!!


----------



## forian (2010 December 8)

12


----------



## forian (2010 December 8)

13


----------



## forian (2010 December 8)

14


----------



## forian (2010 December 8)

15


----------



## forian (2010 December 8)

16


----------



## forian (2010 December 8)

17


----------



## forian (2010 December 8)

18


----------



## forian (2010 December 8)

19


----------



## forian (2010 December 8)

20


----------



## ecyas (2010 December 8)

1


----------



## ecyas (2010 December 8)

2


----------



## ecyas (2010 December 8)

3


----------



## ecyas (2010 December 8)

4


----------



## ecyas (2010 December 8)

5


----------



## ecyas (2010 December 8)

6


----------



## ecyas (2010 December 8)

7


----------



## ecyas (2010 December 8)

8


----------



## ecyas (2010 December 8)

9


----------



## ecyas (2010 December 8)

10


----------



## ecyas (2010 December 8)

11


----------



## ecyas (2010 December 8)

12


----------



## ecyas (2010 December 8)

13


----------



## ecyas (2010 December 8)

14


----------



## ecyas (2010 December 8)

15


----------



## ecyas (2010 December 8)

16


----------



## ecyas (2010 December 8)

na még egy pááááár


----------



## ecyas (2010 December 8)

18

```

```


----------



## ecyas (2010 December 8)

*19*


----------



## ecyas (2010 December 8)

20


----------



## Szindikee (2010 December 8)

Köszike!


----------



## tita49 (2010 December 8)

gfbvftjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzmkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## tita49 (2010 December 8)

gggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggaaserhhhhhhhhhűűűűűűűűűűűűűűűűűűűűű1111111111111111


----------



## zotyi85 (2010 December 8)

*sziasztok*

sziasztok


----------



## zotyi85 (2010 December 8)

2


----------



## tita49 (2010 December 8)

őőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőddddddddddddddáááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddáááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááá


----------



## zotyi85 (2010 December 8)

3


----------



## tita49 (2010 December 8)

Halihóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóó


----------



## zotyi85 (2010 December 8)

de ratyi 
4


----------



## zotyi85 (2010 December 8)

lassan de biztosan meglesz a 20, de ez csak az :
5.


----------



## tita49 (2010 December 8)

2223333333333333333988888úúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúőőőőőőőőí


----------



## zotyi85 (2010 December 8)

milyen jól elüzizzek magamban 
6


----------



## zotyi85 (2010 December 8)

hogy állsz tita?
7.


----------



## zotyi85 (2010 December 8)

8


----------



## zotyi85 (2010 December 8)

mindjárt megvan a fele, de ez csak a :
9.


----------



## zotyi85 (2010 December 8)

itt a 
10


----------



## rida (2010 December 8)

itten


----------



## zotyi85 (2010 December 8)

úgy érzem, sosem végzem 
11


----------



## rida (2010 December 8)

én is úgy érzem


----------



## tita49 (2010 December 8)

*csak úgy*

nagyon jó ez az oldal végre megtaláltam malek andreától a karácsonyi dalt
máshol sehol nincs fenntkiss:55:


----------



## zotyi85 (2010 December 8)

mi a fa**nak kell 20? jóhogy nem 100
12


----------



## tita49 (2010 December 8)

éééééááéáátrdgfáááál mjááá213654789tfggggggggggggggggggggcdszhélkkkk


----------



## zotyi85 (2010 December 8)

csáó rida
20, haha, csak :
13


----------



## zotyi85 (2010 December 8)

már csak 6 kell, mert ez a 
14


----------



## zotyi85 (2010 December 8)

15


----------



## zotyi85 (2010 December 8)

már nincs sok
16


----------



## zotyi85 (2010 December 8)

és itt a 
17


----------



## zotyi85 (2010 December 8)

Lassan elköszönök, öröm volt veletek üzenetet váltani 
18


----------



## rida (2010 December 8)

Veszprémből


----------



## zotyi85 (2010 December 8)

én most éppp szegedről
19


----------



## rida (2010 December 8)

akkor neki kezdek


----------



## zotyi85 (2010 December 8)

További jó .....
ÉS 20 EZAZ


----------



## rida (2010 December 8)

miért pont 20?


----------



## rida (2010 December 8)

gyorsan végzek


----------



## rida (2010 December 8)

vagy nem


----------



## zotyi85 (2010 December 8)

még mindig nem tölthetem le amit akarok
basssza meg


----------



## rida (2010 December 8)




----------



## rida (2010 December 8)

az hogy lehet???


----------



## rida (2010 December 8)

lépj be újra


----------



## rida (2010 December 8)

10


----------



## rida (2010 December 8)

9


----------



## rida (2010 December 8)

8


----------



## rida (2010 December 8)

7


----------



## zotyi85 (2010 December 8)

már műxik, haha, végre
csak nem frissítettem az oldalt mikor visszaléptem )

Szia


----------



## rida (2010 December 8)

6


----------



## rida (2010 December 8)

már csak 5


----------



## rida (2010 December 8)

4


----------



## rida (2010 December 8)

3


----------



## rida (2010 December 8)

2


----------



## rida (2010 December 8)

akkor


----------



## rida (2010 December 8)

sziaasztook


----------



## angyalkám (2010 December 8)

*angyalkám*

kiss Szép napot és Kellemes Ünnepeket!


----------



## eszter123 (2010 December 8)

*Rímhányó Romhányi József versei*

*A bölcs bagoly*
A tudós bagolyné tojt egy kis utódot,
de az nem lett okos, sőt inkább ütődött.
Atyja, a nagyhírű egyetemi dékán
sokat bosszankodott lüke ivadékán.
Hasztalan unszolta:
 - Magolj,
 fiam, bagoly!
Hiába korholta, intette,
kölkét ez csak untatta.
Utálta az egyetemet, órák alatt legyet evett.
Nem csoda hát, hogy a halálmadár-vizsgán
csak ücsörgött és pislogott pislán.
 - Huss!
Rivallt rá az elnök-akadémikus.
 - Szálljon egy házra,
 és borítsa gyászba!
 - Jó! - mondta a buta bagoly, holott
azt sem tudta, miből lesz a halott.
Rászállott a legelső viskóra,
és ott csücsült bóbiskolva.
Jobbat nem talál, ki mindent végigpásztáz,
mert ez volt a temetői gyászház.
Így lett a nagyerdő legostobább baglya,
a Huhugányos Akadémia tagja.


----------



## rida (2010 December 8)

nekem nem jó


----------



## eszter123 (2010 December 8)

*Rímhányó Romhányi József versei 2*

*Medve-tanköltemény*
Felmordult a medve a sok rossz mackóvers hallatán:
 - Ez mind kontár! Sarlatán!
 Mit gügyögnek, locsognak
 szerencsétlen bocsoknak!
 Oly negédes némelyik,
 hogy már szinte émelyít.
 Te szent múzsa, irgalmazz,
 milyen ócska rímhalmaz!
 Minden sorvég szinte önként adódik.
 Majd én írok egy igazit, valódit:
 - Dörmeg-dirmeg a vén medve,
 mert ma cudar ám a hangulata.
 Csípi darázs, marja bolha,
 vidor kedve mitől kerekedne?
 Mikor ma a kasba nézett,
 nem talált egy nyalás csemegét.
 Szeder, málna? - Sehol semmi.
 Mit lehetne akkor vacsorázni?
 Hogy ne haljon szegény éhen,
 szundikál majd egész gyertyaszentelőig.
Kézbe kapta e verset egy lektor,
aki tanult némi verstant egykor.
És most újra letette a vizsgát,
összeírta a rím-hiánylistát:
_ Kedve_
_ volna_
_ mézet_
_ enni_
_ télen._
A többit eldobta.
Bőszült is miatta.
Ezt viszont kiadta.


----------



## Amarilis1977 (2010 December 8)

**

Szép estét kívánok mindenkinek!!! Megpróbálok értelmesen hozzászólni


----------



## eszter123 (2010 December 8)

*Rímhányó Romhányi József versei 3*

*Marhalevél*
Egy tehén szerelmes lett a szép bikába,
minden vad bikának legvadabbikába.
Vonzalmát megírta egy marhalevélben
nagyjából ekképpen:
 - Hatalmas Barom!
 Bocsássa meg, hogy pár sorommal zavarom.
 Tudom, mily elfoglalt, milyen megbecsült Ön,
 mégis tollat ragadott csülköm,
 hogy amit a marhanyelv elbőgni restell,
 így adjam tudtára, Mester!
 Ön, ismervén jól a tehénszív rejtelmét,
 tudja, hogy nem minden a napi tejtermék.
 Amíg szorgalmasan duzzasztom tőgyemet,
 gondolatom egyre Ön körül őgyeleg.
 Muú! Minden bikák közt legelőkelőbb!
 Midőn megláttam a legelő előtt,
 elpirultam, elsápadtam,
 vágy reszketett felsálamban,
 s úgy éreztem, kéj oson
 keresztül a rostélyoson.
 Muú, hogy forrt a vér szívembe,
 hogy tódult a bélszínembe!
 Az a perc, mit Ön velem tölthet maholnap,
 megrázza majd egész pörköltnekvalómat.
 Ám míg Önről ábrándozom kérődzve,
 vad féltés öl a szívemig férkőzve,
 és átjárja ó mind a kín
 velőscsontom, mócsingjaim.
 Már bánom e merész vágyat,
 hisz Ön büszke tenyészállat,
 csupa gőg,
 mely után az egész tehéncsorda bőg.
 De ne féljen Bikaságod!
 Ha nem szeret, félreállok.
 Nem fog látni levert búsnak,
 mert beállok leveshúsnak.
 Ám, ha mégis kegyes szívvel veszi e levelet
 és megszánja az Önért égő tehenet,
 Válaszoljon hamar rája,
 Üdvözli Önt a marhája.

Ím a levél. Ráírva a kelte.
Az úton a posta előtt le is pecsételte.
De a postáskisasszony nem vette fel...


----------



## eszter123 (2010 December 8)

*Rímhányó Romhányi József versei 4*

*Interjú a farkassal, aki állítólag megette Piroskát*
Az Új Bárány riportere felkereste Ordast.
Interjút kér. Én leközlöm. Olvasd.
 - Igaz volna ama vád,
 hogy Ön orvul elfogyasztott egy egész nyers nagymamát?
 - Egy nagymamát? Egy grammot se!
 Ez az egész csak Grimm-mese!
 - Hogy Piroskát Ön falta fel, talán csak az is hamis vád?
 Nem hagyott meg belőle mást, csak egy fél pár harisnyát?
 - Hogy én őt ruhástul? Mit ki nem eszeltek!
 Én még az almát is hámozva eszem meg.
 - Furcsa, hogy a kunyhóban, hol megevődtek mindketten,
 mégis piros farkasnyálnyom díszeleg a parketten.
 - Az úgy történt, hogy ők aznap meghívtak a viskóba.
 Nagyon finom uzsonna volt, szamóca és piskóta,
 s mivelhogy én evés közben állandóan vicsorgok,
 a vérveres szamócalé a pofámból kicsorgott.
 - Én úgy tudtam, hogy önnél szabály,
 hogy csak friss húsárut zabál.
 - Kacsa! Füvet rágok lomhán legelészve,
 zsengét, hogy a gyenge gyomrom megeméssze.
 - És meddig lesz Önnél a juhhús is tiltva?
 - Eddig! De erről már nem írhatsz, te birka!


----------



## eszter123 (2010 December 8)

*Rímhányó Romhányi József versei 5*

*Borz*
A büszke borzanya összetoborzott
néhány csellengő borzot,
hogy szívének féltett kincsét,
hat kicsinyét megtekintsék.
 - Nézzetek! Ez itt a mennyország! -
mondta dédelgetve hat egyszülött borzát.
Ám a bámészkodók formátlannak, torznak
találták a sok torzonborz borzat.
Szólt az egyik, egy értelmesforma,
kinek kedélyét e látvány felborzolta:
 - Érdekes! Ha belülről, elfogultan nézed,
 ez az alom meleg kis családi fészek.
 Ha kívülről, s nem vakít el vonzalom:
 ...egyszerűen borz-alom...


----------



## eszter123 (2010 December 8)

*Rímhányó Romhányi József versei 6*

*A róka és a holló (téma és variációk)*
Róka és a holló,
Megírta Aesopus
Mindannyiunk előtt ismerős ez opus.
Mégis elismétlem e témát pár szóval,
Majd megtoldom néhány variációval.
*A téma*
Fenn csücsült a holló a dús hársfa ágán,
csőrében jó nagy sajt, fogyasztásra várván.
Arra kószált búsan a ravaszdi róka,
Ki nem jutott sajthoz fagyosszentek óta.
Hogy a fára nézett, elszállt komor kedve,
felujjongva tört fel mohó gyomornedve.
És szólt álnok bájjal: - Tollad ó be ékes,
hogy madárkirály légy, régen esedékes!
És a neved "Holló", oly olvadó-omló.
Csak hangod nyikorog, mint egy rozsdás olló.
A dicséret szép szó, ámde a bírálat
már olyasvalami, mit ki nem bír állat.
Így hát a holló, hogy meggyőzze a dőrét,
vad rikácsolással tátotta ki csőrét.
A sajtja lehullott, erre várt a róka,
ezúttal elnyerte tetszését a nóta.
*Első variáció*
A róka szájában egy jó darab rokfort.
Megette a felét, de már az is sok volt.
Komoran ült ott fenn a holló a hársfán,
s megakadt a szeme mesebeli társán.
Nosza ő is rögtön ravaszkodni kezdett,
fondorkodott, tervelt, s az eredmény ez lett:
- Ha ez nem ismeri Aesopus meséjét,
megadta a sors a sajtszerzés esélyét.
És máris megszólalt, cifra ódon módon:
- Ó rókám, ne hidd, hogy tán csak gúnyolódom!
Királyi palástnál szebb vörhenyes bundád,
le is nyúzzák rólad, mielőtt megunnád,
mégis tekintélyed csorbítja a szégyen,
hogy hangod megcsuklik fenn a magas cé-ben.
Rókánk e sértésre tágra tátva száját,
cáfolatul tüstént üvöltött egy skálát.
De meg kell jegyeznem erről az esetről,
hogy sajt a fára azért nem esett föl.
*Második variáció*
Fenn csücsült a holló,
falt sok pusztadőrit,
annyi maradt mégis,
majd lehúzza csőrit.
Lent a rókánál egy jó nagy ementáli,
de már falánk gyomra kezdett ellenállni.
Hogy látta a hollót ez a megcsömörlött,
- Brr, még egy sajt! - morgott - Vigye el az ördög!
- Hogy vagyunk? - szólt oda a holló ásítva,
s a sajt lehullott a selymes pázsitra.
- Fujj, vidd el! - nyöszörgött undorral a róka,
s amit tett, azóta nevezték el róla.
*Harmadik variáció*
Éhesen gubbasztott hollónk a hárs ágán,
s töprengett az idők változandóságán.
Éppen arra kószált a bús, sovány róka.
Sajtlikat sem evett húshagyókedd óta.
Meglátva a hollót, könnyesen sóhajtott:
- Mit ér ravaszságom, ha neked sincs sajtod?
- Nincs - felelt a holló. - Rég nem ettem sajtot,
viszont dalolhatok, hogyha úgy óhajtod.
Tudom, kedvedre volt múltkor is az ének.
- Sajttal! - szólt a róka. - Így kell a fenének!...
*Negyedik variáció*
Fenn csücsült a holló a dús hársfa ágán.
Csőrében trappista hivalkodott sárgán.
Jött az éhes róka. Látta, hogy a helyzet
megegyezik azzal, mit Aesopus jelzett.
Szólt hát álnok bájjal: - Tollad ó be ékes,
hogy primadonna légy, régen esedékes!
És neved! Hallga, hogy leng lágyan: holló!
Csak hangod nyikorog, mint egy rozsdás olló.
De hiába várta a ravaszdi róka,
hogy sajtesőt hullat majd a holló-nóta.
Mi volt eme nem várt, különleges, ritka,
szerény, józan, okos hallgatásnak titka?
Nem hajszolta dicsvágy? Sem nagyzási hóbort?
Nem!... Az igaz viszont, hogy fehér holló volt...
*Ötödik variáció*
Fenn a hollócsőrben egy szép kicsi kvargli.
Gondolta a róka, jó lesz kicsikarni.
S bár az aesopusi helyzet elétárult,
csak felnézett szótlan, ácsorgott és bámult.
Bámult sóvár szemmel, csendben, pedig tudta,
ravasz hízelgéssel könnyen sajthoz jutna.
A holló csak várt, várt odafenn a harsfán,
szeme kérdőn függött mesebeli társán.
Mért hallgat a holló? Mért nem szól a róka,
holott más a szokás kétezer év óta?
A róka néma volt, a holló meg süket.
- Kérem elnézésüket...


----------



## eszter123 (2010 December 8)

*Rímhányó Romhányi József versei 7*

*Varjúnóta*
Egy varjú nótát írt a dalosversenyre.
Rezgett faháncs-bogáncs, amikor elzengte:
 - Elszáll a nyár, kár!
 Lucskos ősz vár már.
 Ha túl nagy a sár,
 felszállok a fár.
Nem okozott bajt a sor végén az űr,
ezt a dalt hozta ki győztesnek a zsűr.


----------



## eszter123 (2010 December 8)

*Rímhányó Romhányi József versei 8*

*A bűnbánó elefánt*
Az elefánt elmélázva
a tópartra kocogott,
és nem vette észre lent a
fűben a kis pocokot.
Szerencsére agyon mégsem taposta,
csak az egyik lábikóját
egyengette laposra.
 - Ej, de bánt, ej, de bánt! -
sopánkodott az elefánt.
 - Hogy sajnállak, szegényke!
Büntetésül te most tízszer
ráhághatsz az enyémre!"


----------



## Amarilis1977 (2010 December 8)

*Üdvözlet*

Ennek a Témának rajongója leszek!!! Köszönöm mindenkinek


----------



## eszter123 (2010 December 8)

*Rímhányó Romhányi József versei 9*

*A macskafogó egér 
**(Műfordítás)*
Egy jókora macskát
fogott az egérke,
Nagy munka, nem mondom,
de mégis megérte.
 - Engedj el - könyörgött
 a macska riadtan -
 szegény jó szüleim
 aggódnak miattam!
És bár a cirmosnak
a könnye is megeredt,
nem tudta meghatni
A kevély egeret.
 - Bekaplak! - ugrott rá
 az egér ordítva...

(eredetiből fordítva).


----------



## eszter123 (2010 December 8)

*Rímhányó Romhányi József versei 10*

*Egy kos párbeszéde a visszhanggal*
Egy kos szerette, ha szembe magasztalják,
ezért a visszhanggal nyalatta a talpát.
 - Ki az, aki mindig okos?
 - Kos!
 - De sohasem tudálékos?
 - Kos...
 - Öltözéke választékos?
 - Kos...
 - A gyapja százszázalékos?
 - Kos...
 - Kurtán felelsz. Ez szándékos?
 - Kuss!


----------



## eszter123 (2010 December 8)

*Rímhányó Romhányi József versei 11*

*A kacsa napilapja*
Egy kacsa, kit nem gátolt erkölcsi korlát,
vérbe mártva tollát,
epével dagasztott, könnyekkel erjesztett
rémhírektől nyüzsgő napilapot szerkesztett.
Mint képzelt csatákba kiküldött riporter,
fajokat tiport el.
Éhínség, mészárlás
s még száz más
kiagyalt borzalom
tobzódva tombolt mind a tizenkét oldalon.
Tűzvész vagy szerényebb
méretű merénylet,
naponként hatvan,
már nem kapott helyet, csak a viccrovatban.
Ezer vészt eszelt ki, a hasára ütve.
Így lett napilapja a valóság tükre.


----------



## eszter123 (2010 December 8)

*Rímhányó Romhányi József versei 12*

*Sírfeliratok*
*Zebra:*
Tévedés áldozata vagyok.
Az elefánt átkelt rajtam gyalog...
*Seregély:*
Elhunytam, mert ez idén
sörét nőtt a venyigén.
Szüretkor a puskák
rám szórták a mustját.
*Hangya:*
Kinek járandója csak egy apró morzsa,
ne kapjon fel veknit, mert ez lesz a sorsa.
*Nerc:*
Hogy lenyúztak, ó, én árva,
Elvittek az operába!
Lógott ott meg hód, nyest, menyét,
Ó, hogy utálom a zenét!
*Gödény:*
Ha volna sírkövem, megtudnád belőle,
azért nincs, mert azt is elittam előre.
*Egy sáska a hadból:*
Vajon én nyugszom itt, vagy egy másik sáska?
...Várnom kell az esti névsorolvasásra.
*Vakondok:*
Feltemettek. Azt se tudom, kicsodák.
Most felülről szagolom az ibolyát.
*Cerkóf:*
Azt hittem, a kókusz még éretlen.
Tévedtem.
*Hülye tyúk:*
Csábos voltam csitri jérce koromtól
Az érckakas rámugrott a toronyból.
*Galamb:*
Dörgedelmes intelmemből tanulj, hogyha tudsz:
Az ágyúcső égnek mered, mégsem galambdúc.
*Lajhár:*
Lustább voltam én, mint mások.
Pihegettem. De ez már sok!


----------



## eszter123 (2010 December 8)

*Rímhányó Romhányi József versei 13*

*Ebigramma*
Ebihalból nem lesz más, csak béka,
még ha
bálnává válni volna is szándéka.


----------



## eszter123 (2010 December 8)

*Rímhányó Romhányi József versei 14*

*Kecskére káposztát*
Egy kecskére bíztak egy szép fej káposztát.
Nem nyúlt hozzá, nehogy a gazdái átkozzák.
Hogy küzdött magával, és mit tett legvégül,
Elmondom kecskéül!

- Mekk!
Egyelek meg,
de remek
kerek!
Nem! Hess, becstelen kecskeszellemek!
Egyenes jellemek
benneteket elkergetnek!
Mekk!
De szerfelett kellenek
keblemnek
e levelek.
Egyet lenyelek!
Nem! Rendesen legelek...
Mekk!
De eme repedezett fedeles levelek,
melyeket emberek nem esznek meg,
nekem teljesen megfelelnek,
ezeket nyelem le.
Belembe lemehetnek.
Mekk!
Ejnye! Erre eme beljebb elhelyezett levelek
lettek fedelek.
Ezek e melegben egyre epedeznek,
meg-megrepedeznek.
Nem tehetek egyebet,
egy rend levelet lenyelek.
Mekk!
De erre eme bentebb szerkesztett levelek
egyre feljebb keverednek,
rendre fedelek lesznek,
melyeket szemetesvederbe tesznek.
Erre teremtettek benneteket?!
Mekk!
Elengedhetetlen meg kell ennem
e fejben lelt leveleket.
Le veletek!
Nyekk!
Te fej! Ne feledd: meg nem ettelek,
de megmentettelek!
Mekk!


----------



## eszter123 (2010 December 8)

*Rímhányó Romhányi József versei 15*

*Nyúliskola*
Erdőszélen nagy a móka, mulatság,
iskolába gyűlnek mind a nyulacskák.
A tanító ott középen az a nyúl,
kinek füle leghosszabbnak bizonyul.
Kezdi az oktatást egy fej káposztával,
Hallgatják is tátott szájjal.
 - Az egymást tapasztó
 táposztó
 levelek képezte káposzta
 letépett
 levelein belül tapasztalt betétet,
 mely a kopasztott káposzta törzse,
 úgy hívják, hogy torzsa.
 Ha most a torzsára
 sorjába
 visszatapasztjuk
 a letépett táposztó káposztaleveleket,
 a tapasztalt rendben,
 akkor szakasztott, helyesen
 fejesen
 szerkesztett káposztát képeztünk.
 Ez a lecke! Megértettük? -
 kérdezte a nyúltanár.
Bólogattak a nebulók, hisz mindegyik unta már.
 - Akkor rögtön feleltetek! -
 Lapult a sok tapsifül,
füllentettek, dehogy értik, és ez most mindjárt kisül!
 - Nos felelj, te Nyuszi Gyuszi! Állj kétlábra, s vázold hát,
 mi történik, ha ízekre bontasz egy fej káposztát?
 - Jóllakok! - felelte elképesztő képzetten
a kis káposzta-kopasztó ebugatta,
de a tanár megbuktatta.


----------



## eszter123 (2010 December 8)

*Rímhányó Romhányi József versei 16*

*Szamármese*
 Csömörön élt az öreg dőre Göre Döme, annak volt
egy csengeri csengős pörgeszőrű göndör csődöre.
 De bármilyen pörgeszőrű göndör csődör volt
Csömörön az öreg dőre Göre Döme csengeri
csengős csődöre, nem szerzett neki virgonc,
kenceficés kancát időre az örökkön ődöngő-lődörgő
dőre öreg.
 Így hát csurig csorgatta csöbörbe könnyeit
és csúfos csődörcsődöt mondott az örökké ődöngő-
lődörgő öreg dőre Göre Döme csengeri csengős
pörgeszőrű göndör csődöre.
 Szomszédságban élt a fösvény Szemere,
annak volt egy nőstény szamara.
 A szamárnál szamarabb Szemere sem szerzett
hamarabb szamárfi szamarat szomorú szamara
számára, ezért sok szemérmes szamárkönny
szemerkélt a szamárnál szamarabb Szemere szomorú
szamara szemére.
 Ámde mit csinált egy szép napon az örökkön
ődöngő-lődörgő öreg dőre Göre Döme csengeri
csengős pörgeszőrű göndör csődöre és a szamárnál
szamarabb Szemere szemérmes szamárkönnyet
szemerkélő szomorú szamara? Na mit csinált?
 Öszvért!


----------



## eszter123 (2010 December 8)

*Rímhányó Romhányi József versei 17*

*A pék pókja*
Az apróka
pók-apóka,
s a porhanyó
potrohú
pókanyó
a pékségben
a szennyezett
mennyezetre
nyálból való
máló
hálót
font, -
pont.
A kópé
póknép
pótlék-
hálókat eresztve
keresztbe
a pókasztal fölött,
hálóból ebédlőt kötött.
Félt a péppel pepecselő pék,
hogy odapök
a pók,
illetve a liszttel
hintett púpos pépre tisztel.
Ezért leseperte az apróka
pókpárt a padlóra.
Csattant a fapapucs -
Fuccs!
Így járt pórul a két pupák
pék
pók.
Pukk.


----------



## eszter123 (2010 December 8)

*Rímhányó Romhányi József versei 18*

*A teve fohásza*
Monoton
üget a süppedő homokon
a sivatag lova,
a tétova teve
tova.
Hátán rezegve
mozog a
rozoga
kúp
alakú púp.
A helyzete nem szerencsés.
Apró, szemcsés
homokkal telve
a füle, a nyelve.
Sóvár szeme kutat
kutat.
Még öt-hat nap
kullog, baktat.
Az itató tava távol,
S oly rettentő messze meg az oázis.
Erre utal az alábbi fohász is:
 - Tevék ura!
 Te tevél tevévé engem eleve,
 teveled nem ér fel tevefej tétova veleje.
 Te terved veté a tevevedelő tavat tavaly távol,
 de tévednél, vélvén,
 vén híved neved feledve
 elvetemedve
 vádol.
 Nem! Vidd te tevelelkem hovatovább tova,
 mivel levet - vert vederbe
 feltekerve - nem vedelve
 lett betelve
 a te tevéd szenvedelme.
 Te nevedbe
 legyen eme
 neveletlen tevetetem
 eltemetve!
S evezzevel ava teve
levelkévét kivilevelhevelteve.


----------



## Amarilis1977 (2010 December 8)

hát....egyre jobban tetszik amit ezen az oldalon látok! köszönöm mindenkinek!


----------



## eszter123 (2010 December 8)

*Rímhányó Romhányi József versei 18*

*A Moszkitó-opera*
Ott, hol a kásás
nád, sás
lepte lápra lépve
süpped alább
a láb,
köröskörül
borús köd ül,
s éjszakára
nyirkos pára
száll a sárra,
sárga gázba'
hüledezve ül a hüllő,
borzong a borz és vipera,
ott hallható a Moszkitó-opera.
- Züm - zendít rá kóros
dalára a kórus.
Aztán tovább érleli
a vérbeli
sikert egy tenor.
Hangja a kórussal egybeforr.
Először egy dúr-áriát,
majd egy finom moll-áriát,
és végül egy maláriát
ad elő.
Mily szenvedély, vad erő!
Hogy lázba hoz ez a mester,
kísért, bárhogy hessegesd el.
Utána a tenyér csattan,
és az izzó hangulatban,
a vak, fülledt éjszakákon
felcsendül a Kinin-kánon.


----------



## eszter123 (2010 December 8)

*Nagy Bandó András 1*

*Öreg őznek nénikéje*​*Mátraalján, erdőszélen,
öreg őz élt nyáron, télen.
Szeme barna, háta őszes,
eső veri, ha majd ősz lesz.*
*Öreg néne egyszer régen
barangolt az erdővégen.
Megbotlott egy mohás kőben,
„Francba! – mondta – lábam törtem!”*
*Jaj, most mi lesz? Lassan gyógyul,
úgy eltört, hogy attól koldul.
Mindkét szeme könnybe lábad,
„Hogyne sírnál, fáj a lábad!”*
*Szegény néne gondol rája:
bárcsak jönne unokája!
Ölbe venné, megsajnálná,
aki költő, megírkálná.*
*Szerencsére (mivel ősz lett),
segítője épp egy őz lett.
Őz is tanult emberséget,
gyógyítja a vén vendéget.*

*Hallott rólunk jót és szépet,
látott ő már puskavéget.
„Meggyógyítunk, bár már látnád!
Itt van-e a tébékártyád?”*
*Orvosokért szalad az őz,
gyorsan fordul, alig időz.
Néne ágya puha pázsit,
egyszer pislog, máskor ásít.*
*Tarka harkály kopogtatta,
fülesbagoly meghallgatta,
méh forgatta mézbe-gézbe,
végül két őz vette kézbe.*
*Gyógyítgatták, babusgatták,
visszarakták térdkalácsát.
Vérnyomását, lázát mérték,
kenegették, ahol érték.*
*Hat hét múltán lábra állott,
toppantott, majd így kiáltott:
„Meggyógyultam, bárki lássa,
megköszönöm, őzapácska!”*
*Épp mikor a harang kondul,
sántikálva útnak indul.
Köd előtte, köd utána,
belevész az éjszakába.*
*
Mátraalji faluszéle,
gyógyultan él öreg néne.
Egyszer te is légy vendége,
jó a lába, fussál véle!*
*

*


----------



## eszter123 (2010 December 8)

*Reményik Sándor: A kereszt fogantatása*

*Reményik Sándor: A kereszt fogantatása*
http://mek.niif.hu/01000/01052/html/versek08.htm

http://mek.niif.hu/01000/01052/html/index.htm

A Szentlélek nagy fergeteg-köpenyben 
A Libanonra szállott.
A Libanon csúcsán egy cédrus állott. 
Törzse obeliszk, feje korona.
A Szentlélek ráharsogott: Te fa! 
Máriától, a Szűztől most jövök, 
Csirázik immár az Isten fia,
És áldott ő az asszonyok között. 
Most rajtad a sor: im, vihar-kezemmel 
Megáldalak: légy terhes a kereszttel! 
Légy te is áldott minden fák között,
Érezd, hogy nő benned a feszület, 
Éveid: a Megváltó évei,
Míg utatok egykor összevezet. 
Rajtad csorogjon végig Krisztus vére, 
Kidöntve majd magányod vadonából 
Állítsanak a világ közepébe.
Ott állj majd minden árva faluvégen, 
Ott függj a cellák kietlen falán, 
Ős-fádnak ezer apró másaképen. 
Forgácsolódj szét millió darabra,
A Szabadító tekintsen le rólad 
Millió megbilincselt életrabra, 
A Szentlélek nagy fergeteg-köpenyben 
Tovazúgott a Libanon felett, 
Zúgásában ezer fa reszketett,
Ordító erdőn ment harsogva át, 
Csak egy fa értette meg a szavát, -
Lehajlott óriási koronája: 
Kereszt-sorsának megadta magát. 
_Kolozsvár, 1928 március 1_


----------



## eszter123 (2010 December 8)

*Varró Dániel: Badar madárhatározó*

*Varró Dániel*
*Badar madárhatározó (részlet)*

Szép madár a bölömbika,
elbődül, ha fülön bököm,
Mert nem túl nagy öröm neki.
Szép madár a bölömbika.

Szép madár a szalakóta,
ám fölöttébb kelekótya,
Nem pisilt már hetek óta,
szép madár a szalakóta.

Szép madár a süvöltő,
nem volt soha tűzoltó,
Buszvezető sem volt ô,
szép madár a süvöltő.

Szép madár a kenderike,
fészket rakni nem mer ide.
Tudja, hogy kipenderítem,
szép madár a kenderike.

Szép madár a lappantyú,
amíg föl nem robbantjuk.
Azután már roppant csúf,
szép madár a lappantyú.

Szép madár a vörösbegy,
nincsen rajta fölösleg.
Kedvence a rumos meggy,
szép madár a vörösbegy.

Szép madár a széki lile,
saját fészkét székeli le.
Ha kipurcan béke vele,
szép madár a széki lile.


Szép madár a hantmadár,
csak ha meghal, randa már.
Egyszer élünk, nemdebár?
Szép madár a hantmadár.

Szép madár a bakcsó,
kedvence a habcsók,
Vett egy egész zacskót,
szép madár a bakcsó.

Szép madár a fekete harkály,
Piros sityak, fekete altáj.
Az orrodban sohase turkálj!
Szép madár a fekete harkály.

Szép madár a vörös vércse,
Rákapott a söröcskére.
Italozgat röhögcsélve,
Szép madár a vörös vércse.

Szép madár a csuszka,
Kimondottan guszta.
Rákakált a buszra,
Szép madár a csuszka.

Szép madár a kerceréce,
Vágd kupán a logarléccel!
Minek a sok hercehurca?
Szép madár a kerceréce.


----------



## eszter123 (2010 December 8)

*Szegény Gombóc Artúr*

*Szegény Gombóc Artúr *

PomPom ült egy ágon. Hogy kicsoda PomPom? Hogy nem ismeritek? Ó, igazán senki sem ismeri, mert hol ilyen, hol olyan! Bámulatosan tudja változtatni az alakját! Ha akarja, olyan mint a szörpamacs vagy paróka vagy kifordított bundakesztyü vagy szobafestö pemzli vagy papucs orrán pamutbojt. Most milyen? Most leginkább egy szörsapkához hasonlít, ahogy ül egy ágon, egy szép hosszú ágon. Föl-le, föl-le jár, mivel egy kis szellö hintáztatja az ágat. 
Egyszer fönt, egyszer lent. Aztán persze középen is. Picur kíváncsian figyelte. Fölnézett, aztán le s persze középre is. 
- Most olyan nehéz vagyok, mint . . . mint a szegény Gombóc Artúr! -mondta PomPom fülmagasságban, mivel a szell&otilde; elfutott, s az ág abbahagyta a hintázást. - Elmeséljem? 
- Igen - mondta Picur. - Majd szép lassan megyek. Az iskola megvár. PomPom Picur fejére ült, mint egy sapka, és mesélt. És senki, de senki se vette észre, hogy PomPom nem sapka, és senki, de senki se értette, hogy miért nevetgél Picur, ahogy lassan, nagyon lassan ballagott az iskolába. 
- Hol is kezdjem a mesét Gombóc Artúrról, a dagadt madárról? Legjobb, ha azzal kezdem, hogy mi volt a legnagyobb szívfájdalma Gombóc Artúrnak ! De ez se igazán jó kezdet, mert, ha lehet, legel&otilde;ször mindig az örömöt keressük. A bánat meg a szívfájdalom ráér! Vagyis minek örült a legjobban Gombóc Artúr? A csokoládénak! Igen, ez a jó kezdet, a csokoládé! Gombóc Artúr a világon mindennél jobban szerette a csokoládét. Ha megkérdezték t&otilde;le, hogy milyen csokoládét szeret a legjobban, habozás nélkül fújta, mint aki éjjel-nappal ezen töri a fejét. 
A kerek csokoládét a szögletes csokoládét, a hosszú csokoládét, a rövid csokoládét, a gömböly&ucirc; csokoládét, a lapos csokoládét és minden olyan csokoládét, amit csak készítenek a világon. 
És mi volt a legnagyobb bánata Gombóc Artúrnak? Hogy minden hiába, mert csak hízik, csak kövéredik, csak dagad, pedig keményen és összepréselt cs&otilde;rrel fogyókúrázik! Mikor nem a csokoládéra gondol, akkor a fogyókúrára gondol. Hogy mi mindenr&otilde;l mondott már le! Lemondott a vízr&otilde;l, a tejr&otilde;l, a teáról, a f&otilde;zelékr&otilde;l, a kenyérr&otilde;l, a sóról, az almáról, a körtér&otilde;l, a narancsról, a citromról, a kólár&otilde;l, lassan már mindenr&otilde;l lemondott, kivéve a csokoládét. 
És mégis csak hízik, csak dagad, már olyan dagadt, hogy elpattan alatta az ág, ha rárepül . . megroggyan alatta a kémény, ha ráül . . elgörbül alatta a tévéantenna . Éppen ezért már nem is röpköd a leveg&otilde;ben, különben is egyre nehezebben tud már felrepülni. Csak gubbaszt és fogyókúrázik! Illetve majszolja a csokoládét, mert azért valamit kell enni! 
Egy reggel Látja ám Gombóc Artúr, hogy az égen köröznek a madarak, meg a villanydróton gyülekeznek, meg a háztet&otilde;n sorakoznak, aztán: huss! - elrepülnek Afrikába. Az egyik madár visszakanyarodott, s lekiáltott a bámészkodó Gombóc Artúrnak: 
- Te nem jössz? 
Gombóc Artúr gyorsan megnézte a naptárt, s a homlokára csapott. "Hát persze! &Otilde;sz van ! Teljesen kiment a fejemb&otilde;l a nagy fogyókúra miatt!" 
Felnézett a fákra : a levelek is lehulltak. Vagyis itt az ideje, hogy elinduljon Afrikába! Még egy pillantást vetett a vándorútra kelt madarak után, hogy megjegyezze az irányt, merre kell menní Afrikába. De el&otilde;bb még becsomagolt. Egy kisebb b&otilde;röndbe egy-két apróságot rakott: poharat, törülköz&otilde;t, zsebkend&otilde;t. Egy nagyobb b&otilde;röndbe meg csokoládét, mert hosszú az út, s bár a hosszú úton is szigorúan fogyókúrázni akar, de azért valamit enni is kell. 
S mivel már repülni régen nem tudott, a szigorú fogyókúra ellenére sem fogta a két b&otilde;röndöt, s elindult gyalog Afrikába. Alig ment pár lépést, megállt letette a két b&otilde;röndöt, megtörülte a homlokát, s felsóhajtott: "Haj ! Haj ! De messze van Afrika ! Sose érek oda gyalog !" 
Aztán eszébe jutott valami, s rögtön vidámabb lett: "De miért menjek gyalog ? Felszállok erre, felszállok arra, és szépen odaérek !" Ki is állt az út mellé, és integetett az autóknak. 
Jött is pöfögve egy kis teherautó, a sof&otilde;r vidáman fütyörészett. 
- Ugorj fel hátra ! - mondta a sof&otilde;r fütyörészve. 
Gombóc Artúr felmászott, ölébe fogta a két b&otilde;r&otilde;ndöt, mivel máshol nem fért el. A teherautó hátulja leült a földre, az orra meg az égnek emelkedett. A sof&otilde;r abbahagyta a fütyöreszest, és roppantul elcsodálkozott. - Hogy kerültem én az égbe? Nem vagyok én repül&otilde;gép! Majd hátranézett, és rájött, hogy Gombóc Artúr az oka mindennek. Rákiáltott mérgesen : 
- Azonnal szállj le, te dagadt ! 
Gombóc Artúr leszállt, az autó orra megint a földön volt, a sof&otilde;r gyorsan gázt adott és elrobogott. "Haj ! Haj ! - sóhajtott Gombóc Artúr. - Hogy jutok én Afrikába?" Azután eszébe jutott valami, s rögtön vidámabb lett: "Hogy jutok Afrikába? Hát vonaton !" 
Fogta a két b&otilde;röndöt, s elballagott az állomásra. Az állomáson éppen bent állt egy vonat, a kalauz nagyot kiáltott : 
- Beszállás! 
Gombóc Artúr gyorsan felült hátul az ütköz&otilde;re, a másikra meg a b&otilde;röndöket rakta. Mehetünk! - kiáltott el&otilde;re, s a vonat elindult. 
"Végre utazom !" - gondolta Gombóc Artúr, és elégedetten nézte az elmaradozó bakterházakat, a legelész&otilde; teheneket s egy bámészkodó kutyát. Robogott a vonat, robogott, s egyszer csak egy dombhoz ért. Nem volt nagy domb, eddig még meg se kottyant a mozdonynak, eddig, még mindig egyb&otilde;l átment rajta. 
Éppen ezért rettenetesen elcsodálkozott a mozdonyvezet&otilde;, mikor a dombtet&otilde;re érve megállt a vonat, majd lassan visszafelé csúszott. 
- Mi ez?! Mi ez?! - kiabált a mozdonyvezet&otilde;, és kibámúlt az ablakon. Gombóc Artúr is elcsodálkozott hátul az ütköz&otilde;n, mikor újra meglátta a bámészkodó kutyát, a legelész&otilde; teheneket és a bakterházat. "Ezeket már láttam! - dünnyögte. - Az el&otilde;bb hagytuk el &otilde;ket." A vonat visszatért a domb aljára, ott megállt, nem csúszott tovább. 
A mozdonyvezet&otilde; végigszaladt a vonat mellett, meglátta az ütköz&otilde;n gubbasztó Gombóc Artúrt. 
- Aha ! - mondta: - Egy potyautas! Azonnal szállj le! Miattad nem tudunk felmenni a dombra, te dagadt! Gombóc Artúr leszállt, fogta a b&otilde;röndjeit, és búsan nézett az elrobogó vonat után. "Haj ! Haj ! - sóhajtozott. - Hogy jutok én Afrikába ?" Aztán eszébe jutott valami, és rögtön vidámabb lett : Hogy jutok? Hát repül&otilde;gépen!" 
Fogta a két b&otilde;röndöt, s elballagott a repül&otilde;térre. Felmászott egy hatalmas repül&otilde;gép farkára, és kényelmesen elhelyezkedett. Addig is, míg elindulnak, majszolgatta a csokoládét, illetve fogyókúrázott, mivel semmi mást nem evett, csak csokoládét ! 
Egyszer csak megrázkódott a repül&otilde;gép, s elindult körbe-körbe a repül&otilde;téren. "Repülünk! - ujjongott Gombóc Artúr. - Mégiscsak repülünk Afrikába !" Aztán a gép csak körözött, körözött a repül&otilde;téren, nem bírt felszállni. A pilóta leállította a motort, kiugrott a fülkéb&otilde;l, s körbejárta a gépet. 
- Aha ! - mondta, mikor meglátta Gombóc Artúrt a repül&otilde;gép farkán. - Ett&otilde;l a dagadttól nem tudunk repülni ! Azonnal gyere le onnan! Gombóc Artúr lemászott, a repül&otilde; zümmögve elt&ucirc;nt a leveg&otilde;ben. "Haj ! Haj ! - sóhajtozott Gombóc Artúr. - Hogy jutok én Afrikába ?" 
Aztán eszébe jutott valami, s rögtön vidámabb lett: "Hogyan? Hát hajón !" Fogta a két b&otilde;röndöt, és elballagott a kiköt&otilde;be. "Ez jó lesz! - mutatott egy kis teherg&otilde;zösre. - De hogyan jutok fel?" Meglátta a teherdarut. "Hogyan? Hát teherdaruval!" Beleült szépen a hatalmas kampóba, két b&otilde;röndjét az ölébe fogta és felkiáltott: Mehetünk! 
Csikorgott a csiga, feszült a drótkötel, s fent a magasban a darus megvakarta a fejét, majd átfüttyentett a másik darusnak; hogy jöjjön már segíteni. Ketten aztán berakták Gombóc Artúrt a teherg&otilde;zös rakodóterébe. A kapitány fent állt a hídon, s a korláton áthajolva figyelte a hajó merülését. Mikor Gombóc Artúrt berakták a hajóba, a hajó rögtön egy métert süllyedt a vízbe. A kapitány azonnal kiadta a parancsot: - Mehetünk! Nem bír el többet a hajó! 
A teherg&otilde;zös dudált egy nagyot, és lassan elindult Afrika felé. De olyan lassan ment, hogy a kapitány mindennap megcsóválta a fejét, s így mormogott: 
- Ezer árboc és vitorla ! Úgy mászunk, mint egy csiga ! Kin&otilde; a szakállam, mire Afrikába érünk! Hát mire Afrikába értek, a kapitánynak olyan hosszú volt a szakálla, hogy belelógott a vízbe ! Gombóc Artúr kiszállt a partra, s elbúcsúzott a hajótól. Ahogy integetett, látta, hogy a madarak viszszafelé repülnek. 
- Hát ti hová mentek? - kiáltott fel nekik. 
- Megyünk haza ! Vége van a télnek! - mondták a madarak, s huss, elt&ucirc;ntek a leveg&otilde;ben. 
- Jaj ! - mondta Picur. - Szegény Gombóc Artúr! És mi történt vele ott a messze Afrikában? 
-Találkozott a Radírpókkal. . . De err&otilde;l majd legközelebb mesélek. Megérkeztünk az iskolához! - mondta PomPom, és búcsút intve átszállt egy szomorú, kopasz úr fejére.


----------



## eszter123 (2010 December 8)

*Üzenet és hozzászólás*



Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


 Kedves Melitta!
Én már rég óta próbálom teljesíteni az aktiváláshoz szükséges 20 alkalmat összeszedni, de számomra nem világos, hogy hova kell bejelentkezi, hova kell kattintani ennek megtételéhez. Az előbb végre sikerült 20 üzenetet elküldenem, de még mindig nem kaptam jogosultsáhot. A tiszteletteljes kérdésem az, hogy a hozzászólás és az üzenet nem váltja ki egymást? Kérem, segítsen egy számomra is megérthető leírással (kattints ide, aztán oda szinten)! Előre is köszönöm!


----------



## Skorpijo (2010 December 8)

*A valódi Guru nem a kék ég magasságaiban él. Szívünk legmélyén lakik.





**Kétszer nem léphetsz ugyanabba a folyóba (Hérakleitosz), de néha egyszer sem (Théna).




**Nem létezik a büntetés, csak a felismerés létezik.
A szavaknak ereje van. Ha kimondod őket, már nem vonhatod vissza.
A Föld a virágokkal mosolyog ránk.
*


----------



## Skorpijo (2010 December 8)

sziasztok


----------



## Skorpijo (2010 December 8)

*A valódi Guru nem a kék ég magasságaiban él. Szívünk legmélyén lakik.*


----------



## Skorpijo (2010 December 8)

*Nem létezik a büntetés, csak a felismerés létezik.*


----------



## Skorpijo (2010 December 8)

*Nem létezik a büntetés, csak a felismerés létezik.*
Elérhető (online)


----------



## Skorpijo (2010 December 8)

hajrá


----------



## Skorpijo (2010 December 8)

(kattints ide, aztán oda szinten)!


----------



## Skorpijo (2010 December 8)

Szép madár a bölömbika,
elbődül, ha fülön bököm,
Mert nem túl nagy öröm neki.
Szép madár a bölömbika.


----------



## Skorpijo (2010 December 8)

Szép madár a szalakóta,
ám fölöttébb kelekótya,
Nem pisilt már hetek óta,
szép madár a szalakóta.


----------



## Skorpijo (2010 December 8)

xdamox írta:


> ...aztán mehet a letöltés...


 Szép madár a szalakóta,
ám fölöttébb kelekótya,
Nem pisilt már hetek óta,
szép madár a szalakóta.


----------



## Skorpijo (2010 December 8)

...akkor most megérte vajon?


----------



## ildiko6608 (2010 December 8)

Végre döntöttem és itt vagyok.Sziasztok.Még jövök.


----------



## Skorpijo (2010 December 8)

Csak azért


----------



## Skorpijo (2010 December 8)

szeretem


----------



## Skorpijo (2010 December 8)

a mesét...


----------



## Skorpijo (2010 December 8)

mert a két szemed...


----------



## Skorpijo (2010 December 8)

oly csuda szép......


----------



## Skorpijo (2010 December 8)

Csak azért....


----------



## Skorpijo (2010 December 8)

csak azért...


----------



## Skorpijo (2010 December 8)

a te két szemedért......


----------



## ildiko6608 (2010 December 8)

Jó estét kívánok mindenkinek! Az előbb írtam egy üzenetet de nem találom sehol.


----------



## Skorpijo (2010 December 8)

a te két ragyogó szemedért.


----------



## Skorpijo (2010 December 8)

Nem tudom mért hevít úgy a tűz...


----------



## Skorpijo (2010 December 8)

tán azért .....


----------



## Skorpijo (2010 December 8)

mert a két szemed űz....


----------



## ildiko6608 (2010 December 8)

Bocsi,megvan.Új vagyok még itt és kicsit tájékozatlan.De belejövök.


----------



## Skorpijo (2010 December 8)

tralala


----------



## Skorpijo (2010 December 8)

ildiko6608 írta:


> Bocsi,megvan.Új vagyok még itt és kicsit tájékozatlan.De belejövök.


 hajráááá ))))))))9


----------



## Skorpijo (2010 December 8)

kicsit szomorkás...


----------



## Skorpijo (2010 December 8)

a hangulatom máma....


----------



## Skorpijo (2010 December 8)

kicsit szomorkás...


----------



## Skorpijo (2010 December 8)

e bűbájos világ....


----------



## Dita840205 (2010 December 8)

itt vagyok


----------



## Skorpijo (2010 December 8)

kicsit ...


----------



## Skorpijo (2010 December 8)

meg rázom


----------



## Skorpijo (2010 December 8)

magam...


----------



## Dita840205 (2010 December 8)

"Az egész gyermek olyan, mint egyetlen érzékszerv, minden hatásra reagál, amit emberek váltanak ki belőle. Hogy egész élete egészséges lesz-e vagy sem, attól függ, hogyan viselkednek a közelében." _(Rudolf Steiner)_


----------



## Skorpijo (2010 December 8)

ugye minden...


----------



## Skorpijo (2010 December 8)

rendben van...


----------



## Dita840205 (2010 December 8)

"A gyermek szeme a jövő tükre. Jaj annak, aki elhomályosítja." _(Juhász Gyula)_


----------



## Dita840205 (2010 December 8)

"Alattad az ég, /fölötted a föld, / benned a létra!" _(Weöres Sándor)_


----------



## Dita840205 (2010 December 8)

“A tested a poggyász, amit egész életeden keresztül hordanod


----------



## Dita840205 (2010 December 8)

“Az asszony igazi árnyék: fut előled, ha követed és követ, ha te futsz előle.” (*William Shakespeare*)


----------



## varzo1982 (2010 December 8)

1


----------



## varzo1982 (2010 December 8)

2


----------



## Dita840205 (2010 December 8)

Megvan a 20. !!!!!!!!!


----------



## varzo1982 (2010 December 8)

3


----------



## varzo1982 (2010 December 8)

4


----------



## varzo1982 (2010 December 8)

5


----------



## varzo1982 (2010 December 8)

6


----------



## varzo1982 (2010 December 8)

7


----------



## varzo1982 (2010 December 8)

8


----------



## varzo1982 (2010 December 8)

9


----------



## varzo1982 (2010 December 8)

10


----------



## varzo1982 (2010 December 8)

11


----------



## varzo1982 (2010 December 8)

12


----------



## varzo1982 (2010 December 8)

13


----------



## varzo1982 (2010 December 8)

14


----------



## varzo1982 (2010 December 8)

15


----------



## varzo1982 (2010 December 8)

16


----------



## varzo1982 (2010 December 8)

17


----------



## varzo1982 (2010 December 8)

18


----------



## varzo1982 (2010 December 8)

19


----------



## varzo1982 (2010 December 8)

*20*


----------



## lurko0 (2010 December 8)

Üdvözlet Budapestről!


----------



## lurko0 (2010 December 8)

2


----------



## lurko0 (2010 December 8)

3


----------



## lurko0 (2010 December 8)

4


----------



## lurko0 (2010 December 8)

5


----------



## lurko0 (2010 December 8)

6


----------



## lurko0 (2010 December 8)

7


----------



## lurko0 (2010 December 8)

8


----------



## lurko0 (2010 December 8)

9


----------



## lurko0 (2010 December 8)

10


----------



## lurko0 (2010 December 8)

11


----------



## lurko0 (2010 December 8)

12


----------



## lurko0 (2010 December 8)

13


----------



## lurko0 (2010 December 8)

14


----------



## lurko0 (2010 December 8)

15


----------



## lurko0 (2010 December 8)

16


----------



## lurko0 (2010 December 8)

17


----------



## lurko0 (2010 December 8)

18


----------



## lurko0 (2010 December 8)

19


----------



## lurko0 (2010 December 8)

20


----------



## nagyáron (2010 December 8)

Mentő kérdés: számolj el 5-ig úgy, hogy egy, kettő, három, négy és így tovább egészen 5-ig.....


----------



## sherlock77 (2010 December 8)

Sherlock itt van


----------



## sherlock77 (2010 December 8)

de vajon Te vagy Watson?


----------



## sherlock77 (2010 December 8)

vagy valami alantas nyomozó, mint Poirot?


----------



## sherlock77 (2010 December 8)

visszaszámlálás


----------



## sherlock77 (2010 December 8)

9


----------



## sherlock77 (2010 December 8)

8


----------



## sherlock77 (2010 December 8)

7


----------



## [email protected] (2010 December 8)

7


----------



## sherlock77 (2010 December 8)

6


----------



## sherlock77 (2010 December 8)

5


----------



## sherlock77 (2010 December 8)

4


----------



## sherlock77 (2010 December 8)

3


----------



## sherlock77 (2010 December 8)

2


----------



## sherlock77 (2010 December 8)

1


----------



## nvfanni (2010 December 8)

*szeretnék letölteni*

kéne 20 hozzászólás


----------



## nvfanni (2010 December 8)

második


----------



## nvfanni (2010 December 8)

harmadik


----------



## nvfanni (2010 December 8)

negyedik


----------



## nvfanni (2010 December 8)

ötödik


----------



## nvfanni (2010 December 8)

hatodik


----------



## nvfanni (2010 December 8)

hetedik


----------



## nagyáron (2010 December 8)

Jól haladsz nvfanni!


----------



## nvfanni (2010 December 8)

áh de még kéne az a két nap is...
pedig most akarok letölteni egy cd-t 
gyerekkori emlék, és sehol máshol nem találom


----------



## nvfanni (2010 December 8)

asszem 10., mert írtam máshova is


----------



## nvfanni (2010 December 8)

11.


----------



## nvfanni (2010 December 8)

12.


----------



## nvfanni (2010 December 8)

13.


----------



## nvfanni (2010 December 8)

14.


----------



## nvfanni (2010 December 8)

15


----------



## sherlock77 (2010 December 8)

sziasztok


----------



## nvfanni (2010 December 8)

16


----------



## nvfanni (2010 December 8)

17


----------



## nvfanni (2010 December 8)

18


----------



## nvfanni (2010 December 8)

19


----------



## nvfanni (2010 December 8)

jeee utolsó 
már csak két nap...


----------



## nvfanni (2010 December 8)

ja nem  enged letölteni ezaaaaz


----------



## nagyáron (2010 December 8)

De jó neked! Nekem bezzeg elmaradt a sikerélmény - 'mié?


----------



## dictator (2010 December 8)

20 hozzaszolas a cel  koszi


----------



## dictator (2010 December 8)

20 hozzaszolas a cel  koszike


----------



## dictator (2010 December 8)

Nagyon kell egy szabasminta, ne haragudjatok a sok off hozzaszolasom miatt


----------



## dictator (2010 December 8)




----------



## dictator (2010 December 8)

?


----------



## dictator (2010 December 8)

jajj, de sok az a 20 uzenet :S


----------



## dictator (2010 December 8)

7. lesz


----------



## dictator (2010 December 8)

8, mar nincs sok!


----------



## dictator (2010 December 8)

9


----------



## dictator (2010 December 8)

fele megvan!


----------



## dictator (2010 December 8)

mar nincs sok


----------



## dictator (2010 December 8)

asd


----------



## dictator (2010 December 8)

ha mar 2 napot kivartam, akkor ma mar megszerzem azt a szabasmintat


----------



## dictator (2010 December 8)

mar csak 7 kell, ezutan 6


----------



## dictator (2010 December 8)

jupiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## dictator (2010 December 8)

5 4 3 2 1


----------



## zsolesz555 (2010 December 8)

1


----------



## dictator (2010 December 8)

egyre kozeleg, mar latom a fenyt!


----------



## zsolesz555 (2010 December 8)

22


----------



## zsolesz555 (2010 December 8)

433


----------



## dictator (2010 December 8)

3 2 1


----------



## zsolesz555 (2010 December 8)

fdsafdssafdsafdsafdsa


----------



## dictator (2010 December 8)

2


----------



## AnnEnn (2010 December 8)

el sem hiszem, hogy március óta regisztrálva vagyok... és még nem szedtem össze 20 hozzászólást... néha amikor ide jutok, akkor is csak a híreket olvasom...


----------



## zsolesz555 (2010 December 8)

fdsafdsafsa


----------



## dictator (2010 December 8)

111111111111111111111 :d szeretlek titeket! :d


----------



## zsolesz555 (2010 December 8)

fsafsffasdasfsa


----------



## zsolesz555 (2010 December 8)

5


----------



## AnnEnn (2010 December 8)

5.


----------



## zsolesz555 (2010 December 8)

6


----------



## AnnEnn (2010 December 8)

6.


----------



## zsolesz555 (2010 December 8)

7


----------



## AnnEnn (2010 December 8)

7.


----------



## zsolesz555 (2010 December 8)

8


----------



## zsolesz555 (2010 December 8)

9


----------



## AnnEnn (2010 December 8)

8.


----------



## zsolesz555 (2010 December 8)

10


----------



## AnnEnn (2010 December 8)

9.


----------



## AnnEnn (2010 December 8)

10.


----------



## zsolesz555 (2010 December 8)

11


----------



## AnnEnn (2010 December 8)

11.


----------



## AnnEnn (2010 December 8)

12.


----------



## AnnEnn (2010 December 8)

13.


----------



## AnnEnn (2010 December 8)

14.


----------



## dictator (2010 December 8)

asdasd


----------



## AnnEnn (2010 December 8)

15.


----------



## AnnEnn (2010 December 8)

16.


----------



## dictator (2010 December 8)

a


----------



## AnnEnn (2010 December 8)

17.


----------



## AnnEnn (2010 December 8)

18.


----------



## AnnEnn (2010 December 8)

19.


----------



## AnnEnn (2010 December 8)

20. 
Jó éjszakát!


----------



## Pruntyi (2010 December 9)

Sziasztok! A 20 hozzaszolashoz semmi erdemlegeset nem kell irni, csak eleg 20 x beirni?


----------



## calebros (2010 December 9)

1


----------



## calebros (2010 December 9)

*...*

2


----------



## calebros (2010 December 9)

3


----------



## calebros (2010 December 9)

4


----------



## calebros (2010 December 9)

5


----------



## calebros (2010 December 9)

6


----------



## calebros (2010 December 9)

7


----------



## calebros (2010 December 9)

8


----------



## calebros (2010 December 9)

9


----------



## calebros (2010 December 9)

10


----------



## calebros (2010 December 9)

[hide]11[/hide]


----------



## calebros (2010 December 9)

12


----------



## calebros (2010 December 9)

13


----------



## calebros (2010 December 9)

14


----------



## calebros (2010 December 9)

15


----------



## calebros (2010 December 9)

16


----------



## calebros (2010 December 9)

17


----------



## calebros (2010 December 9)

18


----------



## calebros (2010 December 9)

19


----------



## calebros (2010 December 9)

20


----------



## calebros (2010 December 9)

21


----------



## calebros (2010 December 9)

22


----------



## Pruntyi (2010 December 9)

nekem meg sok van hatra...


----------



## calebros (2010 December 9)

nekem már megvan a 20 hozzászólás és már több mint 48 órája regisztráltam, de még mindig nem tudok letölteni :S
Valamit elfelejtettem volna?


----------



## Pruntyi (2010 December 9)

mi az ertelme a 20 hozzaszolasnak ilyen forman?


----------



## Pruntyi (2010 December 9)

Calbros! En nem tudom, hogy mukodik, lehet hogy a rendszer nem erzekeli?


----------



## Pruntyi (2010 December 9)

Nekem meg 7 van hatra... remelem, elfogadja a rendszer


----------



## Pruntyi (2010 December 9)

Elvileg megvan


----------



## Zevet (2010 December 9)

klne2 írta:


> Üdvözlet Szegedről!


Én is Szegedről vagyok és köszi.


----------



## Zevet (2010 December 9)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


nagyon aranyos vagy köszönjük


----------



## Zevet (2010 December 9)

Pruntyi írta:


> Elvileg megvan


hát majd meglátom


----------



## Zevet (2010 December 9)

Zevet írta:


> Én is Szegedről vagyok és köszi.


Nagy László verse


----------



## Zevet (2010 December 9)

Zevet írta:


> Nagy László verse


Adjon az Isten


----------



## Zevet (2010 December 9)

Zevet írta:


> Adjon az Isten


Adjon az Isten szencsét, szerelmet, forró kemencét


----------



## Zevet (2010 December 9)

Zevet írta:


> Adjon az Isten szencsét, szerelmet, forró kemencét


üres vékámba gabonát, 
árva kezembe parolát,


----------



## Zevet (2010 December 9)

Zevet írta:


> üres vékámba gabonát,
> árva kezembe parolát,


 lámpámba lángot, ne kelljen 
korán az ágyra hevernem,


----------



## Zevet (2010 December 9)

Zevet írta:


> lámpámba lángot, ne kelljen
> korán az ágyra hevernem,


kérdésre választ õ küldjön,


----------



## Zevet (2010 December 9)

Zevet írta:


> kérdésre választ õ küldjön,


hogy hitem széjjel ne düljön,


----------



## Zevet (2010 December 9)

Zevet írta:


> hogy hitem széjjel ne düljön,


adjon az Isten fényeket,


----------



## Zevet (2010 December 9)

temetõk helyett életet


----------



## Zevet (2010 December 9)

nekem a kérés nagy szégyen,


----------



## Zevet (2010 December 9)

adjon úgy is, ha nem kérem.


----------



## Zevet (2010 December 9)

*TUDOD, HOGY NINCS BOCSÁNAT*

Tudod, hogy nincs bocsánat,
hiába hát a bánat.
Légy, ami lennél: férfi.
A fű kinő utánad.


----------



## Zevet (2010 December 9)

A bűn az nem lesz könnyebb,
hiába hull a könnyed.
Hogy bizonyság vagy erre,
legalább azt köszönjed.


----------



## Zevet (2010 December 9)

Ne vádolj, ne fogadkozz,
ne légy komisz magadhoz,
ne hódolj és ne hódits,
ne csatlakozz a hadhoz.


----------



## Zevet (2010 December 9)

Maradj fölöslegesnek,
a titkokat ne lesd meg.
S ezt az emberiséget,
hisz ember vagy, ne vesd meg.


----------



## Zevet (2010 December 9)

Emlékezz, hogy hörögtél
s hiába könyörögtél.
Hamis tanúvá lettél
saját igaz pörödnél.


----------



## Zevet (2010 December 9)

Atyát hivtál elesten,
embert, ha nincsen isten.
S romlott kölkökre leltél
pszichoanalizisben.


----------



## Zevet (2010 December 9)

Hittél a könnyü szóknak,
fizetett pártfogóknak
s lásd, soha, soha senki
nem mondta, hogy te jó vagy.


----------



## Zevet (2010 December 9)

Megcsaltak, úgy szerettek,
csaltál s igy nem szerethetsz.
Most hát a töltött fegyvert
szoritsd üres szivedhez.


----------



## Zevet (2010 December 9)

Vagy vess el minden elvet
s még remélj hű szerelmet,
hisz mint a kutya hinnél
abban, ki bízna benned.
1937. július-augusztus


----------



## Replay25 (2010 December 9)

*sziasztok*

Mit csinál a skót, ha fázik?
- ???
- Közelebb ül a gyertyához!
- És mit csinál, ha még mindig fázik?
- ???
- Meg is gyújtja!


----------



## Replay25 (2010 December 9)

Repülőn a légikisasszony berohan a pilótához, és kétségbeesve mondja: "Uram, az első osztályon van egy szőke nő, akinek a jegye a turista osztályra szól, de nem hajlandó hátra menni."
Erre a pilóta hátramegy és valamit a szőke nő fülébe súg, mire az fogja magát és hátramegy a helyére.
Kérdezik a pilótát hogy mit mondott a nőnek:
- Megmondtam neki, hogy az első osztály nem száll le New Yorkban.


----------



## Replay25 (2010 December 9)

Baleset történt. A rendőr magyarázza a vezetőnek:
- Hölgyem, ha nem működik az indexlámpa, akkor a kezével kell jeleznie.
- Hiszen jeleztem a bal kezemmel, hogy kanyarodom.
- Miért nem vette figyelembe, hogy a hölgy kanyarodik? - kérdezi a rendőr a másik autó vezetőjét.
- Azt hittem, csak a körömlakkot szárítja. A feleségem is mindig így csinálja...


----------



## Replay25 (2010 December 9)

Egyik szomszéd mondja a másiknak:
- A kutyád egész éjjel megállás nélkül ugatott. Ugye tudod, hogy ez rossz jel, mert korai halált jelent.
- Valóban? Nem is ismertem ezt a babonát. Vajon kinek a halálát jelentheti?
- A kutyádét, ha még ma éjjel is ugatni fog!


----------



## Replay25 (2010 December 9)

Éjfélkor csöngetnek, az öregember ajtótnyit, de nem lát senkit. Lenéz a lábtörlőre, és megrettenve látja, hogy ott áll a kis halál. Ugyanolyan mint az öreg kaszás, csak kicsiben. Méret ide-oda, az öregember nagyon megijed, de a kishalál megszólal:
- Nem kell megijedni, csak a tengerimalacért jöttem.


----------



## Replay25 (2010 December 9)

ut a csiga az erdőben, és összetalálkozik a medvével. A medve megkérdezi:
- Miért futsz csiga?
- Te még nem hallottad? Kitört a komunizmus az erdőben! Nekem van házam, a feleségemnek van háza és a gyerekeinknek van háza. Gyorsan elmegyek mielött mindenünk elveszik!
Erre a medve is elkezd futni. Futásközben találkozik a rókával. A róka megkérdezi:
- Miért futsz medve?
- Te még nem hallottad? Kitört a komunizmus az erdőben! Nekem van bundám, a feleségemnek van bundája és a gyerekeinknek is van bundája. Gyorsan elmegyek mielött mindenünk elveszik!
Erre a róka is elkezd futni. Egyszer csak megáll. Gondolja magában:
- Várjunk csak! Vörös is vagyok, sunyi is vagyok... inkább beállok a pártba!


----------



## Replay25 (2010 December 9)

Egyik ősember a másiknak:
- Vigyázz, egy kardfogú tigris épp most ment be az anyósod barlangjába!
- Na és? Miért féltsek én egy vadidegen tigrist?


----------



## Replay25 (2010 December 9)

Hogy hívják az örökké vesztes indiánt?
- Szopacs.


----------



## Replay25 (2010 December 9)

A "vegetáriánus" egy ősi indián szó.
Jelentése: "rossz vadász".


----------



## Replay25 (2010 December 9)

Szőke nő a férjének:
- Én már teljesen el vagyok kesederve, levetem magam a hatodik emeletről!
- De hát mi csak az első emeleten lakunk!
- Nem baj, majd hatszor ugrok!


----------



## Replay25 (2010 December 9)

- Miért van a szőke nő ágya felett egy A betű?
- Hogy el ne felejtse mit kell mondania szeretkezés közben!


----------



## Replay25 (2010 December 9)

Egy autó veszettül cikázik az úton. A rendőr nagy nehezen megállítja. Kiszáll belőle egy szőke nő.
- Mit művel maga, hogy lehet így vezetni?
- Nem tehetek róla, hirtelen elémugrott egy fenyőfa, kikerültem balról, erre jobbról is odatermett egy, azt is ki kellett kerülnöm...
- Asszonyom, szerintem inkább vegye le azt az illatosítót.


----------



## Replay25 (2010 December 9)

Szőke nő egy gyerekkel a karján bemegy a gyerekorvoshoz:
- Szeretném megméretni a kisbaba súlyát! - mondja.
- Sajnos, a babamérlegünk elromlott, de van egy másik módszer: az anyuka megfogja a babát, feláll a felnőttmérlegre, majd leteszi a kisbabát és megmérjük az anyuka súlyát külön is, a kettő különbsége adja meg a kisbaba súlyát.
- Ó, ez nálam sajnos nem fog működni - mondja a szőke. - Én nem az anyukája vagyok, hanem a nagynénje.


----------



## Replay25 (2010 December 9)

Két szőke nő beszélget Szent István király szobra előtt:
- Milyen jó pasi! És még a telefonszáma is ki van írva: 975-1038.
- Ja. Csak azt nem írták ki, hogy Pannon, Vodafone vagy T-mobil.


----------



## Replay25 (2010 December 9)

- Honnan tudod, hogy egy szőke e-mailt szeretne küldeni?
- A CD meghajtó tele van borítékokkal.


----------



## Replay25 (2010 December 9)

Két szőke nő nézi a macskaszépségversenyt. Az egyik megszólal:
- Te tudtad, hogy egy sziámi macska bundája százezer forintot ér?
- Úristen, százezer forintot? És mit kezd az a macska ennyi pénzzel?


----------



## Jimmy999 (2010 December 9)

Szia vannak zenei stilusok? YAMAHA PSR 1500? is?
de valami jok mert nekem van kb.5000 db.
de abbol csak nehanyat lehet felhasznalni eloben.
ami erdekelne az Hallgato ,valami jo Polka esetleg diszkos

Szia Feri 
meg mindig nemertem hogy mire gondolsz.

Nem ertem


----------



## Replay25 (2010 December 9)

Két szőke nő áll a buszmegállóban, várják a debreceni buszt. Hamarosan jön is egy. Odamegy egyikőjük, s megkérdezi a sofőrtől:
- Ez a busz elvisz Debrecenbe?
- Nem!
Odamegy a másik is és megkérdezi:
- És engem?


----------



## Replay25 (2010 December 9)

A rendőr megállítja a szőke nőt:
- Hölgyem, kérem a nevét!
- Na de akkor engem hogyan fognak hívni?


----------



## Replay25 (2010 December 9)

Két szöszi beszélget:
- Mit csinálsz?
- Hajat mosok!
- De víz nélkül?
- Persze, mert az van ráírva a samponra, hogy "Száraz hajra!"


----------



## Replay25 (2010 December 9)

Szőke nő sírva meséli a barátnőjének:
- Nem találom a kutyámat! Biztosan elveszett!
- Adj fel egy hirdetést az újságban!
- Te hülye, a kutyák nem tudnak olvasni!


----------



## Replay25 (2010 December 9)

Két szőke nő beszélget:
- Nálatok sincs melegvíz?
- De van, csak nálunk hideg!


----------



## Jimmy999 (2010 December 9)

Ez joooo


----------



## Jimmy999 (2010 December 9)

Ismeri valaki a Hattyu dal hallgato notat ?


----------



## Jimmy999 (2010 December 9)

ezt jo volna tudni nekem is


----------



## Jimmy999 (2010 December 9)

ez jo volna nekem is


----------



## Jimmy999 (2010 December 9)

jo


----------



## Jimmy999 (2010 December 9)

es hol van?


----------



## Jimmy999 (2010 December 9)

nemtoom


----------



## Jimmy999 (2010 December 9)

de ha gondolod


----------



## Jimmy999 (2010 December 9)

legyen


----------



## Jimmy999 (2010 December 9)

ez nem rossz


----------



## Jimmy999 (2010 December 9)

itt nincs midi


----------



## Jimmy999 (2010 December 9)

Es Notar Mary nincs valakinek? uj!!!!


----------



## Jimmy999 (2010 December 9)

Jo lenne


----------



## Jimmy999 (2010 December 9)

Es PSR 1500-ra ?


----------



## Jimmy999 (2010 December 9)

valami?


----------



## Jimmy999 (2010 December 9)

ez tuti


----------



## Jimmy999 (2010 December 9)

kacag - kacat

sírj


----------



## Mizsó (2010 December 9)

Búcsúbeszéd a villanyszerelő temetésén:
- Jó vezető voltál, mindig nagy volt körülötted a feszültség. De most,
hogy kiverted a biztosítékot, földelünk.


----------



## Mizsó (2010 December 9)

Golfpálya öltözőjében egy fickó gyönyörködik egy golflabdában.
- Új? - kérdezi a haverja.
- El tudod kepzelni, hogy ez a világ legjobb golflabdája?
- Miért?
- Nem lehet elveszíteni. Beütöd a sűrűbe, fütyül. Erdőbe ütöd, sípol. A vízen úszik, sötétben foszforeszkál...
- És hol szerezted???
- Találtam.


----------



## Mizsó (2010 December 9)

Pannika este pizsamában, csurom vizes fejjel jön be a nappaliba. Azt mondja az apja: - Az rendben van, kislányom, hogy annyira szereted az aranyhaladat, de azért nem kell minden este jóéjt-puszit adnod neki!


----------



## Mizsó (2010 December 9)

- Jön egy nő a dokihoz, kékre - zöldre verve, a doki felkiált: Istenem, mi történt magával?
- A nő mondja: Akárhányszor hazajön az uram részegen, annyiszor megver.
- Hm, mondja az orvos, tudok erre egy teljesen biztos és hatásos szert.
-Ezután amikor hazajön az ura részegen, vegyen egy csésze kamillateát, és öblítse a torkát, alaposon öblítse...
- 2 hét múlva jön ugyanaz a nő a dokihoz, kisimulva, kivirágzóan néz ki, és megköszöni a csodaszert az orvosnak.
- Doktor Úr, csodálatos amit javasolt, képzelje el, jön az uram holt részegen én meg öblítem, csak öblítem a torkom, ő meg nem bánt engem.....
- No látja, egyszerűen csak kussolni kell.....


----------



## Mizsó (2010 December 9)

- Mi a hasonlóság a laposelem és a könnyűbúvár között? - Ha a sarkait összekötöd, mindkettő hamar lemerül.


----------



## Mizsó (2010 December 9)

- Apu, hogy mondják angolul a pápát? - Goodbye.


----------



## Mizsó (2010 December 9)

Dezső egy nap azzal a hírrel tért haza egy orvosi vizsgálatból
Adélhoz, a feleségéhez, hogy az orvosa szerint már csak 24 óra van
hátra az életéből. Letörölgette felesége arcáról a könnyeket, majd
megkérte, szeretkezzenek. A nő természetesen nem tiltakozott, és
szenvedélyes szex kerekedett . Hat órával később aztán Dezső újra
odament az asszonykájához, és így szólt hozzá:

- Kedvesem, most már csak 18 óra van hátra az életemből. Szeretkezhetnénk újra?

Adél nem mondott nemet, és újra vad szex következett. Kicsit később,
mikor Dezső épp lefekvéshez készülődött, ráébredt, hogy már csak 8
órája van hátra az életéből. Gyengéden megböködte Adél
vállát, és azt mondta:

- Drágám? Kérlek! Csak még egyszer utoljára, mielőtt meghalnék!

Adél belement, majd az aktus után a másik oldalára fordult és
elaludt.Dezső fejében azonban egyre csak ketyegett az óra, tikk-takk,
tikk-takk, és addig-addig forgoló dott álmatlanul, míg végül már csak 4
óra volt hátra az életéből. Szelíden megkocogtatta felesége vállát,
hogy felébressze.

- Kicsim, már csak négy órám maradt! Nem lehetne...?

Felesége hirtelen felült, felé fordult, és így szólt:

- Na ide hallgass, Dezső! Nekem reggel fel kell kelnem! NEKED, NEM!!!! ......


----------



## Mizsó (2010 December 9)

Bíró: Hol volt ön 1993. július 7.-én este nyolc órakor?
Tanú: Hol lettem volna? Otthon ültem, egyik szememmel a naptárat, másikkal az órát figyeltem


----------



## Mizsó (2010 December 9)

Egy szőke nő bemegy a közértbe és elkezdi rakosgatni a kosarába az uborkákat. 
Nyolc, tíz darabot belerak a kosárba, majd kiveszi. 
Ezt megcsinálja négyszer, mire odamegy hozzá a biztonsági őr és megkérdezi, 
miért csinálja ezt. A szőke azt feleli:
- A kozmetikusom azt mondta, hogy a bőrömnek jót tesz az uborkapakolás.


----------



## Mizsó (2010 December 9)

A kis jegesmedve kérdezi az Anyukájától:
- Én jegesmedve vagyok?
- Igen, kisfiam, te jegesmedve vagy.
- És te is és Apu is jegesmedvék vagytok?
- Igen, kisfiam.
- És a nagymami és a nagypapi is jegesmedvék?
- Igen, kisfiam.
- És minden õsöm jegesmedve volt?
- Igen, kisfiam. De miért kérdezed?
- Mert egy kicsit fázom.


----------



## Mizsó (2010 December 9)

Két részeg észreveszi, hogy pont a buszgarázs elott álldogálnak. 
-Figyelj csak, vigyünk el egy buszt, azzal gyorsan hazajutunk. 
-Jó, te menj be, köss el egyet, én meg idekint figyelek. 
Eltelik fél óra, az őrködő már türelmetlen. 
Bemegy a társa után, és látja, hogy az idegesen rohangál a járművek között. 
- Te meg mit csinálsz? 
- Az istennek sem találok 7-es buszt! 
- Hát te teljesen hülye vagy?! Kössünk el egy 5-öst, aztán majd gyalogolunk két saroknyit.


----------



## Mizsó (2010 December 9)

Amerikai katona őrt áll az erőd tetején. Egyszer csak elkurjantja magát:
-Parancsnok. Jönnek az indiánok!
-Barátok vagy ellenségek?
-Szerintem barátok, mert együtt jönnek.


----------



## Mizsó (2010 December 9)

A rendőrt a felesége elküldi a boltba:
- Vegyéll margarint, és ha van tojás, akkor hozzál belőle tízet!
Hazajön a rendőr, kezében tíz margarin: - Volt tojás.


----------



## Mizsó (2010 December 9)

Igor és Szása vesznek egy üveg vodkát.
Igor:
- Most a hátam mögé teszem és ha eltalálod, melyik kezemben van, akkor megisszuk. Ha nem, akkor összetörjük és leszokunk. Na, melyik kezemben van?
Szása:
- Bal!
Igor:
- Gondolkozz, Szása! Gondolkozz!


----------



## Mizsó (2010 December 9)

A budapesti turista csoport megindultan szemléli a idilli Hargitát.. A
távolból egy juh nyáj közeledik, pásztoruk János bácsi, akit a
turisták könnybe lábadó szemmel csodálnak, minthogy ez valószínűleg
teljes harmóniában él a természettel. Az egyik turista megszólítja az
öreget:
- Aztán adnak-e tejet ezek a juhok?
- A fehérek adnak - feleli János bácsi.
- És a feketék?
- Hát, azok es.
- És gyapjút adnak-e ezek a juhok?
- A fehérek adnak.
- És a feketék?
- Hát, azok es.
- De hát János bácsi, miért tesz mindig különbséget a fehér és a
fekete juhok között?
- Mert a fehérek mind az enyémek.
- És a feketék?
- Hát, azok es...


----------



## Mizsó (2010 December 9)

Két molylepke beszélget hazafelé, miután kirepültek a moziból.
- Na, hogyan tetszett a film?
- A könyv jobb volt.


----------



## Mizsó (2010 December 9)

A fényképészetbe betér egy matektanár:
- Szeretnék erről a filmről képeket csináltatni.
- 9x13?
- 117. Miért?


----------



## Mizsó (2010 December 9)

Pistike apja felakasztja magát. Édesanyja az első sokk után azt mondja neki:
- Menj el fiam a paphoz, mondd meg neki, hogy jöjjön el, de ne áruld el, hogy édesapád öngyilkos lett, mert az öngyilkoshoz nem fog eljönni és nem fogja eltemetni sem. Pistike bekopog a paphoz.
- Pap bácsi, tessék eljönni hozzánk, édesapám meghalt.
- Magához szólította az Úr? - kérdi meglepődve a pap.
- Dehogy szólította! Úgy fogta meg lasszóval!


----------



## Mizsó (2010 December 9)

- Anyu, vegyél nekem fagyit!!!
- Aranyom, azért mert lefekszem az apáddal, még nem kell anyunak szólítanod!
- Akkor hogy szólítsalak???
- Normálisan. Mondd, hogy Józsi!


----------



## Mizsó (2010 December 9)

A bölcsész hallgató egy hosszúra nyúlt ivászat után meginvitálja az ivócimborákat a lakására,levezetni a bulit. 
Ahogy körbejárják a lakást, kiszúrják hogy az egyik szobában van egy hatalmas fémgong mellette egy jókora ütővel.Kérdik a házigazdát:
-Hát ez meg mi?
-Ez kérlek szépen egy beszélő óra!
-Beszélő óra? Hát ezt meg hogy...?
A házigazda felkapja az ütőt ráhúz a gongra egy isteneset,hatalmas döndüléssel.
Mire a fal túloldaláról beszól valaki:
-A k*rva anyádat,hajnali fél három van!!


----------



## akicsi (2010 December 9)

Sziasztok!

Örülök, hogy a fórumban ilyen jó témával foglalkoztok.
Nagyon kíváncsivá tettetek az alkotásaitokkal kapcsolatban : ) De sajnos nincs lehetőségem megnézni a képeket, mert nem rég regisztráltam.

akicsi


----------



## Mizsó (2010 December 9)

Egy házaspár a New York-i Nemzeti Galériában egy művészeti kiállítást látogatott, ahol egy képet bámultak, ami teljesen összezavarta őket. A kép három fekete, meztelen férfit ábrázolt egy padon ülve. Kettőjüknek a farka fekete volt, de a középen ülőnek rózsaszín. A galéria őre - aki néger volt - észrevette, hogy nem értik a képet, ezért felajánlotta segítségét.

Közel fél óráig magyarázta, hogy a kép mennyire az afro-amerikai férfiak szexuális elnyomását ábrázolja, a fehér patriarchális társadalom által.
- Valójában - mutatott rá a galéria őre - néhány komoly kritikus azt hiszi, hogy a rózsaszín pénisz tükrözi a homoszexuális férfiaknak a mai társadalomban tapasztalt kulturális és szociális hátrányosságát.

Miután az őr elment, egy láthatóan skót származású férfi lépett a párhoz és megkérdezte:
- Szeretnék tudni, valójában mit is ábrázol ez a kép?
- Aztán milyen alapon hiszi, hogy Ön többet tud, mint az őr? - kérdezte a házaspár.
- Mert én festettem - felelte a férfi. - A helyzet az, hogy azok egyáltalán nem afro-amerikai férfiak. A képen három skót bányászt látnak. A különbség mindössze annyi, hogy a középső fickó hazament ebédre..


----------



## barbadosz (2010 December 9)

Nem értem miért kell a 20 hozzászólás. Tudja vki mi a lényege?


----------



## barbadosz (2010 December 9)

- Ki az abszolút optimista?
- Az a férj, aki a feleségét a divatház előtt járó motorral várja.


----------



## barbadosz (2010 December 9)

- Ki az abszolút kancsal?
- Akinek síráskor a hátán folynak végig a könnyei.


----------



## barbadosz (2010 December 9)

- Mi az abszolút kettős érzés?
- Amikor az anyósod karambolozik az új kocsiddal.


----------



## barbadosz (2010 December 9)

A skót felesége így szól a férjéhez:
- A fiunk már két napja ugyanazat a nyalókát eszegeti.
- Nem baj - mondja a férj -, tanuljon csak meg spórolni az a gyerek.
- Rendben van, de legalább kibonthatnád neki.


----------



## barbadosz (2010 December 9)

A rénszarvas mászik fel a szilvafára. Látja ezt a medve és megkérdezi:
- Te rénszarvas, minek mész oda?
- Almát enni.
- De hiszen ez szilvafa.
- Nem baj, hoztam magammal.


----------



## barbadosz (2010 December 9)

Két pulyka filozófiáról beszélget:
- Szerinted van élet a karácsony után? - kérdezi az egyik.


----------



## barbadosz (2010 December 9)

Micimackó besétál a henteshez és megkérdezi:
- Sonka van?
- Természetesen.
Micimackó felugrik a pultra, előránt egy géppisztolyt, és lekaszabolja az ott lévőket.
- Ezt Malackáért!!!!


----------



## barbadosz (2010 December 9)

Az egérke és az elefánt találkozik:
- Hány éves vagy te, elefánt, hogy ilyen nagyra nőttél?
- Kettő.
- Én is - mondja az egérke - csak két hétig beteg voltam.


----------



## barbadosz (2010 December 9)

Két rendőr beszélget:
- Képzeld, a sógorom meghalt epilepsziában.
- És hazahozzátok, vagy ott temetitek el?


----------



## barbadosz (2010 December 9)

A rendőrségen csörög a telefon:
- Itt az állatkert. Megszökött a zsiráfunk.
Mire a rendőr:
- Jegyzem, kérem! Van valami különös ismertetőjele?


----------



## barbadosz (2010 December 9)

Két rendőr horgászik. Végre több óra után sikerül fogniuk egy apró kis halat. Az egyik a markába fogja a halat, úgy, hogy annak csak a feje látszik ki, és így szól hozzá:
- Most szépen elmondod, hogy hol vannak a nagyhalak!


----------



## barbadosz (2010 December 9)

A rendőr megállít egy autóst:
- Megbüntetem önöket, túl sokan utaznak!
- De biztos úr - mondja a sofőr -, ez az Audi ötszemélyes, és mi is öten vagyunk.
- Ne szórakozzon velem - válaszol a rendőr -, az van ráírva, hogy Audi Quattro.
- Szóljon inkább a társának! - vitatkozik tovább a sofőr.
- Nem lehet, mert nem ér rá. Éppen most érkezett egy házaspár egy Fiat Uno-val.


----------



## barbadosz (2010 December 9)

Egy kisfiú odamegy egy álló rendőrautóhoz, és beszól a sofőrnek:
- Rendőr bácsi, lehetek rendőr? De sajnos még csak hetedikes vagyok.
A rendőr kinyitja az ajtót és megszólal:
- Szálljon be, főnök.


----------



## barbadosz (2010 December 9)

Két rendőr beszélget:
- Volt már dolgod nővel?
- Nem tudom.
- Hogy-hogy?
- Tudod, mindig leoltom a lámpát.


----------



## barbadosz (2010 December 9)

Az egér folyton ott lábatlankodik az elefánt lába körül. Az elefánt ráripakodik:
- Eredj innen, mert agyontaposlak!
Mire az egér:
- Így könnyű, mikor éppen operáció után vagyok.


----------



## barbadosz (2010 December 9)

- Jean, ugorjon le a trafikba!
Kisvártatva nagy csörömpölés.
- Azért az ablakot kinyithatta volna.


----------



## barbadosz (2010 December 9)

Bemegy egy férfi a fogorvoshoz:
- Ki kellene húzni egy fogamat.
- No, nyissa ki a száját, mindjárt kint lesz!
- Ezzel a kis fogóval?
- Ezzel miden fogat ki tudok húzni.
- Az enyémet nem! Ahhoz hoszabb kell.
- Miért?
- Mert a kocsmában kiverték és lenyeltem.


----------



## barbadosz (2010 December 9)

Két katona nagy ládát cipel a falu végén. Odamegy hozzájuk egy vénasszony, és megkérdezi tőlük:
- Mi van ebben a ládában?
- Az hadititok.
- De azért látom, hogy jó nehéz lehet.
- Hát persze! Tele van rakétákkal.


----------



## barbadosz (2010 December 9)

A hadseregben:
- Kovács honvéd, álljon fel!
- Jelentem, ez akkor sem fog menni, ha az őrmester úr miniszoknyában vezényel!


----------



## HeinzHarald (2010 December 9)

- Hány éves a testvéred?
_- Négy._
- És elvittétek már az állatkertbe?
_- Minek, majd eljönnek érte, ha kell nekik_.


----------



## phazy (2010 December 9)

beköszönnék ezen a jeles napon!


----------



## Zsolt67 (2010 December 9)

Szép napot!


----------



## Zsolt67 (2010 December 9)

2.


----------



## Zsolt67 (2010 December 9)

3.


----------



## Zsolt67 (2010 December 9)

4.


----------



## Zsolt67 (2010 December 9)

5.


----------



## Zsolt67 (2010 December 9)

6.


----------



## Zsolt67 (2010 December 9)

7.


----------



## Zsolt67 (2010 December 9)

8.


----------



## Zsolt67 (2010 December 9)

9.


----------



## Zsolt67 (2010 December 9)

10.


----------



## Zsolt67 (2010 December 9)

11.


----------



## Zsolt67 (2010 December 9)

12.


----------



## Zsolt67 (2010 December 9)

13.


----------



## Zsolt67 (2010 December 9)

:!:14.


----------



## Zsolt67 (2010 December 9)

15.


----------



## Zsolt67 (2010 December 9)

16.


----------



## Zsolt67 (2010 December 9)

17.


----------



## Zsolt67 (2010 December 9)

kiss18.


----------



## Zsolt67 (2010 December 9)

19.


----------



## Zsolt67 (2010 December 9)

20.


----------



## Danaa (2010 December 9)

haló


----------



## Zsolt67 (2010 December 9)

21.


----------



## Danaa (2010 December 9)




----------



## Zsolt67 (2010 December 9)

Szia.


----------



## Danaa (2010 December 9)




----------



## Zsolt67 (2010 December 9)

Te is a 20 hozzászölásért harcolsz Danaa?


----------



## Danaa (2010 December 9)

mekkora ziziség ez a hozzászólásosdi :S


----------



## Danaa (2010 December 9)

igen Zsolt67, látom teis  1;2;3;4 ... xD


----------



## Zsolt67 (2010 December 9)

Ez van...


----------



## Danaa (2010 December 9)

neked már elvileg megvan nem?


----------



## Danaa (2010 December 9)

:cici: ehh ehh


----------



## Zsolt67 (2010 December 9)

:777: De megva Neked is.


----------



## Danaa (2010 December 9)

:777:


----------



## Zsolt67 (2010 December 9)

Meg-a.:111:


----------



## Tiby678 (2010 December 9)

1


----------



## Tiby678 (2010 December 9)

2


----------



## Tiby678 (2010 December 9)

3...............................................................................................................................................


----------



## Funtom74 (2010 December 9)

Sziasztok!
Szeretnék csatlakozni a csapathoz, és jelentem, mostantól jelen vagyok.
Köszi!


----------



## nóri92 (2010 December 9)

*nagyon jó ötlet, köszönöm!!*

nagyon jóóó


----------



## nóri92 (2010 December 9)

itt vagoyk


----------



## nóri92 (2010 December 9)

köszöönöm a lehetőséget


----------



## nóri92 (2010 December 9)

még írok egy párat


----------



## nóri92 (2010 December 9)

sajnálom de muszáj 20at


----------



## nóri92 (2010 December 9)

6.


----------



## nóri92 (2010 December 9)

gombavatóra akarok zenét leszedni


----------



## nóri92 (2010 December 9)

jajjj


----------



## LosBlancos88 (2010 December 9)

**

Köszönöm h itt lehetek!


----------



## nóri92 (2010 December 9)

mikor lesz már 20


----------



## LosBlancos88 (2010 December 9)

*ebook*

olcsó jó ebook olvasot hol kapok?


----------



## nóri92 (2010 December 9)

istenem!!!!ajjj


----------



## nóri92 (2010 December 9)

ez a 12. hozzászólás


----------



## LosBlancos88 (2010 December 9)

**

Én is a 20ra gyúrok de igyexem majd vicces egysorosakat írni


----------



## nóri92 (2010 December 9)

ez meg a 13. lesz, de már unom!


----------



## LosBlancos88 (2010 December 9)

Lassan haladok, de sosem hátrafelé.


----------



## nóri92 (2010 December 9)

hehe, de jó h nem egyedül szenvedek


----------



## LosBlancos88 (2010 December 9)

Lehet, hogy hosszú távon a pesszimistának van igaza, de az optimista jobban érzi magát közben.


----------



## nóri92 (2010 December 9)

csak a magna cum laude-nak kéne a szinezd újra számának a zenei alapja


----------



## LosBlancos88 (2010 December 9)

Skizofrén vagyok, és én is.


----------



## nóri92 (2010 December 9)

micsoda bölcsességek


----------



## LosBlancos88 (2010 December 9)

jó zene


----------



## LosBlancos88 (2010 December 9)

van még pár _


----------



## Boncus (2010 December 9)

Szia mindenki!


----------



## LosBlancos88 (2010 December 9)

Gyógyír a vérnyomásproblémákra: a bor emeli, a pálinka csökkenti, a sör pedig stabilizálja.


----------



## nóri92 (2010 December 9)

ajj vajon ez hanyadik?


----------



## LosBlancos88 (2010 December 9)

szia


----------



## LosBlancos88 (2010 December 9)

Napról napra az újdonság varázsával ajándékoz meg az amnézia.


----------



## Boncus (2010 December 9)

Gyorsan 20-at írok..  De attól még a 48 óra nem lesz meg..


----------



## nóri92 (2010 December 9)

D::d


----------



## LosBlancos88 (2010 December 9)

A neved alatt ki van írva NÓRI!!!! még 3


----------



## LosBlancos88 (2010 December 9)

utol érlek


----------



## nóri92 (2010 December 9)

de én már régen voltam regisztrálva, cska most elfelejtettem a jelszavamat, újat kellett kérni


----------



## LosBlancos88 (2010 December 9)

Az alkohol nem válasz, de legalább elfelejted a kérdést.


----------



## LosBlancos88 (2010 December 9)

A világ legnagyobb felfedezéseit olyan emberek tették, akik túl hülyék voltak ahhoz, hogy tudják hogy az adott dolog lehetetlen.


----------



## Boncus (2010 December 9)

Kinek hogyan telt ez a gyönyörű nap?


----------



## nóri92 (2010 December 9)

nem is láttam


----------



## nóri92 (2010 December 9)

de még a 20 másodperces korlát


----------



## LosBlancos88 (2010 December 9)

A demokrácia az, amikor két farkas és egy bárány arról szavaz,mi legyen a vacsora.


----------



## LosBlancos88 (2010 December 9)

Hol lehet egy férfi? kocsmában, esküvőjén, befolyás alatt, maga alatt, túl a csúcson, barátnődön...


----------



## nóri92 (2010 December 9)

megvan,nyertem


----------



## LosBlancos88 (2010 December 9)

Magyarországon 3 Zseni él. Azon gondolkoztam, ki lehet a másik kettő...


----------



## LosBlancos88 (2010 December 9)

Én a Norbi módszerrel semmire nem mentem, a Gyurcsány módszerrel viszont szeptember óta hat kilót fogytam.


----------



## Boncus (2010 December 9)

"Nem tudtam hogy lehetetlen, ezért megcsináltam.."


----------



## LosBlancos88 (2010 December 9)

grt!


----------



## nóri92 (2010 December 9)

vmi nekem nem mükszik


----------



## LosBlancos88 (2010 December 9)

Hálásak lehetünk a kormánynak, hisz a minimálbérrel nem nősülünk felelőtlenül.


----------



## Boncus (2010 December 9)

Marx meghalt, Lenin meghalt, kezdek én is félni..


----------



## Boncus (2010 December 9)

Fuuu de sok kell még a 20-hoz..


----------



## Boncus (2010 December 9)

És nyilván egyedül maradtam..


----------



## Funtom74 (2010 December 9)

Hali!


----------



## Boncus (2010 December 9)

Valaki? Esetleg?


----------



## Funtom74 (2010 December 9)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Boncus (2010 December 9)

Hali! Te is hozzászólásokra gyúrsz?


----------



## Funtom74 (2010 December 9)

a


----------



## Boncus (2010 December 9)

Akkor hajrá!


----------



## Boncus (2010 December 9)

Nem is gondoltam hogy ilyen lassan megy..


----------



## Boncus (2010 December 9)

De már 11-nél tartok..


----------



## Boncus (2010 December 9)

Sőt.. már több..


----------



## Boncus (2010 December 9)

Még 7 kell, de nem beszél velem senki..


----------



## nyunyi1949 (2010 December 9)

Szia, csak beköszöntem !!!!!


----------



## Boncus (2010 December 9)

Szia!


----------



## nyunyi1949 (2010 December 9)

Szia, beszélhetünk ...


----------



## Boncus (2010 December 9)

Te is csak köszöngetsz?


----------



## nyunyi1949 (2010 December 9)

Hol élsz Kanadában ?


----------



## Boncus (2010 December 9)

öööö... nem ott élek, csak véletlenül írtam be..


----------



## nyunyi1949 (2010 December 9)

A reakció időd elég lassú.


----------



## margó dadus (2010 December 9)

Nem tudom hol tartok a 20 kötelező hozzászólásban ? Tudja valaki mire jó ez?


----------



## Boncus (2010 December 9)

Majd javítom..


----------



## Boncus (2010 December 9)

Bocsi.. fagyott a netem..


----------



## Boncus (2010 December 9)

Egyébként Kecskemét,..


----------



## nyunyi1949 (2010 December 9)

Akkor szeretsz kamuzni, nem ?


----------



## nyunyi1949 (2010 December 9)

Ahogy látom megvan a 20.


----------



## Boncus (2010 December 9)

Megvan!! De nem kamu miatt írtam, azt hittem azért nem enged regisztrálni..


----------



## Boncus (2010 December 9)

És igazad van.. lassu vagyok..


----------



## Boncus (2010 December 9)

Javítottam!


----------



## Boncus (2010 December 9)

Már több mint 20... de a 48 órát még ki kell várnom..


----------



## Sotrax (2010 December 9)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Sotrax (2010 December 9)

Én is Kecskeméti vagyok


----------



## Sotrax (2010 December 9)

Német hanganyagot töltenék le


----------



## Sotrax (2010 December 9)

Van itt valaki?


----------



## sanc62 (2010 December 9)

*Üdvözletem küldöm, minden kedves idelátogatónak.
Részben én is azért vagyok itt, mert szeretem az érdekes és ritka felvételeket és magam is meg szeretnék osztani párat a sajátjaim közül, bár nem tudom elég értékesnek fogjátok-e tartani.
De azt mondják ... Próba, cseresznye ...*


----------



## Sotrax (2010 December 9)

Milyen felvételek?


----------



## Sotrax (2010 December 9)

Legalább 10-ig jussunk el


----------



## Sotrax (2010 December 9)

Jó kis oldal ez


----------



## Sotrax (2010 December 9)

Úgy látom egyedül vagyok


----------



## Sotrax (2010 December 9)

Na mindegy


----------



## Sotrax (2010 December 9)

Azért elvagyok


----------



## dravbri (2010 December 9)

Sziasztok, beköszönök én is!


----------



## Sotrax (2010 December 9)

A többit majd holnap


----------



## dravbri (2010 December 9)

Mégsem vagy egyedül


----------



## Sotrax (2010 December 9)

Hali!


----------



## Sotrax (2010 December 9)

Már épp menni készültem


----------



## Sotrax (2010 December 9)

De akkor maradok


----------



## dravbri (2010 December 9)

Időben érkeztem akkor.


----------



## dravbri (2010 December 9)

Mókás ez


----------



## dravbri (2010 December 9)

messze a 20


----------



## Sotrax (2010 December 9)

Te mit akarsz letölteni?


----------



## dravbri (2010 December 9)

találtam zenét, ami érdekel


----------



## dravbri (2010 December 9)

újságot


----------



## dravbri (2010 December 9)

és te?


----------



## Sotrax (2010 December 9)

német hanganyagot szeretnék letölteni


----------



## dravbri (2010 December 9)

nyelvvizsga?


----------



## Sotrax (2010 December 9)

Na mindjárt megvan


----------



## Sotrax (2010 December 9)

Ja majd tavasszal


----------



## dravbri (2010 December 9)

hajrá, hajrá


----------



## Sotrax (2010 December 9)

Középfokú


----------



## Sotrax (2010 December 9)

angol már megvan


----------



## Sotrax (2010 December 9)

köszi


----------



## Sotrax (2010 December 9)

most nézem megvan a 20 hozzászólás


----------



## dravbri (2010 December 9)

minden jót, így 20 hozzászólás felett


----------



## Sotrax (2010 December 9)

még 48 óra aztán mehet


----------



## dravbri (2010 December 9)

köszi a segítséget a gyűjtögetéshez


----------



## dravbri (2010 December 9)

összeszedem lassan én is


----------



## sanc62 (2010 December 9)

Üdvözlök, minden kedves erre tévedőt! 
Bár azt hittem, ezt már megtettem, de most még egyszer ...


----------



## dravbri (2010 December 9)

Szia!


----------



## sanc62 (2010 December 9)

Szia DRAV! 
Már egészen összezavarodtam ... 
De KÖSZÖNÖM-özöm a hozzászólásaidat, hátha összejön neked a 20 jelölés


----------



## holeczizsuzsa (2010 December 9)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


 
Köszi! Nem tudod véletlenül miért nem tudok képet feltölteni? Először 3-at próbáltam utaána már csak 1-et ami mobillal készült -tehát nincs nagy mérete - de mindig kidob 
üdv: Zsuzsa


----------



## dravbri (2010 December 9)

Kösziii!


----------



## kaladir (2010 December 9)

1


----------



## dravbri (2010 December 9)

én sajna nem tudom


----------



## kaladir (2010 December 9)

2


----------



## kaladir (2010 December 9)

3


----------



## kaladir (2010 December 9)

4


----------



## kaladir (2010 December 9)

5


----------



## kaladir (2010 December 9)

6


----------



## holeczizsuzsa (2010 December 9)

holeczizsuzsa írta:


> Köszi! Nem tudod véletlenül miért nem tudok képet feltölteni? Először 3-at próbáltam utaána már csak 1-et ami mobillal készült -tehát nincs nagy mérete - de mindig kidob
> üdv: Zsuzsa


egyébként azt s értem, hogy legalább 3 hozzászólást küdltem már mg klubhoz is csatlakoztam de a rendszer összesen 1 hozzászólást regisztrált ---iga soká lesz 2o db
 zsuzsa


----------



## sanc62 (2010 December 9)

Sajnos Zsuzsi még én sem ismerem annyira az oldalt. Én sikeresen töltöttem fel az adatlap képemet és a humoros képek közé is sikeresen töltöttem fel fotókat, de azokat én sem nézhetem meg addig, amíg az elkülönítőben vagyok! 
Tudod? 
Ez olyan karantén féle, nehogy becipeljünk magunkkal, valami trópusi kórságot!


----------



## kaladir (2010 December 9)

7


----------



## holeczizsuzsa (2010 December 9)

holeczizsuzsa írta:


> Köszi! Nem tudod véletlenül miért nem tudok képet feltölteni? Először 3-at próbáltam utaána már csak 1-et ami mobillal készült -tehát nincs nagy mérete - de mindig kidob
> üdv: Zsuzsa


jaj! irtam valamit, és amikor módosítsni akartam eltűnt! Bocs a hibákért ezután inkább hagyom!


----------



## kaladir (2010 December 9)

8


----------



## kaladir (2010 December 9)

9


----------



## kaladir (2010 December 9)

10


----------



## kaladir (2010 December 9)

11


----------



## kaladir (2010 December 9)

12


----------



## kaladir (2010 December 9)

13


----------



## kaladir (2010 December 9)

14


----------



## kaladir (2010 December 9)

15


----------



## sanc62 (2010 December 9)

Zsuzsi ... sose szabadkozz ...
Én is szoktam hibákat véteni


----------



## kaladir (2010 December 9)

16


----------



## kaladir (2010 December 9)

17


----------



## kaladir (2010 December 9)

18


----------



## sanc62 (2010 December 9)

Remélem KALANDIR is viszonozza, hogy minden üzenetét a jobb alsó sarokban lévő KÖSZÖNÖM gombra való klikkeléssel értékelem!


----------



## kaladir (2010 December 9)

19


----------



## kaladir (2010 December 9)

20


----------



## sanc62 (2010 December 9)

Kalandir nyomj még egy 21-est is, mert én nemlátom, melyik üzenetedet nem köszönömöztem


----------



## kaladir (2010 December 9)

21


----------



## sanc62 (2010 December 9)

Na sikerült KALANDIR csak közben kidobott a netem


----------



## sanc62 (2010 December 9)

Olyan segítőkészek itt az emberek    
Nekem összesen egyszer köszönték meg az ide írt szövegeimet.
Ők meg bezsebelték az én lájkjaimat és már itt sincsenek, csak a 48 órájuk végét várják, hogy gyors letöltésbe kezdjenek!
Patent! 
Erre mondják, hogy hálátlanok és törtetők.
Még jó, hogy társas lény az ember.
A társ azért kell, hogy a hátán kapaszkodhassunk ki a fekáliából


----------



## sanc62 (2010 December 9)

Olyan segítőkészek itt az emberek    
Nekem összesen egyszer köszönték meg az ide írt szövegeimet.
Ők meg bezsebelték az én lájkjaimat és már itt sincsenek, csak a 48 órájuk végét várják, hogy gyors letöltésbe kezdjenek!
Patent! 
Erre mondják, hogy hálátlanok és törtetők.
Még jó, hogy társas lény az ember.
A társ azért kell, hogy a hátán kapaszkodhassunk ki a fekáliából


----------



## sanc62 (2010 December 9)

Magyar mentalitás?


----------



## sanc62 (2010 December 9)

Köszönöm KALANDIR a köszönömöket.
Nem mondom azt, hogy meghálálom, mert már előre megtettem!


----------



## sanc62 (2010 December 9)

Most kezdjek hülyülni?
Írjam azt, hogy ingyen repülőjegyek kínálok Kanadába, ha a jobb alsó sarokban a köszönöm gombra klikkeltek??? 
No mindegy ...
Nem az első alkalom, hogy az emberiségbe vetett hitem összeomlik. 
Majd építek egy másikat


----------



## dravbri (2010 December 9)

sanc62 írta:


> Most kezdjek hülyülni?
> Írjam azt, hogy ingyen repülőjegyek kínálok Kanadába, ha a jobb alsó sarokban a köszönöm gombra klikkeltek???
> No mindegy ...
> Nem az első alkalom, hogy az emberiségbe vetett hitem összeomlik.
> Majd építek egy másikat



Kedves Sanc62!
Nézd el kérlek tudatlanságomat, bár olvasgattam a fórumszabályzatot, de nem tudom még, mi is lesz akkor , ha megköszöni valaki a hozzászólásomat, vagy én köszönöm másét. Sajnálom, hogy akaratomon kívül ilyen "vihart" idéztem elő.


----------



## sanc62 (2010 December 9)

DRAVBRI!
Nem volt ez vihar, csak egy fájó sóhaj, semmi egyéb!
És ha kicsit jobban figyeltél volna, láthatod, hogy a jobb alsó sarokban látszik egy KÖSZÖNÖM gomb ... Nos ... ezt kell megnyomnod ahhoz,hogy viszonozd azt, amivel téged is előnyhöz juttatnak téged mások ...
Nem a Te bejegyzéseid által jutsz a 20 szavazathoz, hanem mások segítségével.
S ha megnézed a bejegyzéseidet láthatod, hogy az összes beszólásod alján ott figyel az én nevem is, akik MEGKÖSZÖNTÉK a bejegyzésedet, azaz pontokhoz jutattak Téged. 
Kellemes itt tartózkodást kívánok.


----------



## ani89 (2010 December 9)

sanc62 írta:


> Most kezdjek hülyülni?
> Írjam azt, hogy ingyen repülőjegyek kínálok Kanadába, ha a jobb alsó sarokban a köszönöm gombra klikkeltek???
> No mindegy ...
> Nem az első alkalom, hogy az emberiségbe vetett hitem összeomlik.
> Majd építek egy másikat



Másik hitet v másik emberiséget?!
Mindkettőt támogatom


----------



## dravbri (2010 December 9)

Valóban, ha egy kicsit jobban figyeltem volna... köszönöm.


----------



## sanc62 (2010 December 9)

Szia ANI!
Mivel nem én vagyok a teremtő, csupán hitet próbálok építeni újat, hogy aztán azt is összedönthessék!


----------



## sanc62 (2010 December 9)

Szia ANI!
Mivel nem én vagyok a teremtő, csupán hitet próbálok építeni újat, hogy aztán azt is összedönthessék!


----------



## sanc62 (2010 December 9)

Talán ezért is szeretem a mesefilmeket! 
Ott még előfordulnak, gáncstalan lovagok és őszintén szőke és ártatlan király kisasszonyok!


----------



## sanc62 (2010 December 9)

Sic itur ad astra


----------



## sanc62 (2010 December 9)

Vagy nem


----------



## ani89 (2010 December 9)

sanc62 írta:


> Talán ezért is szeretem a mesefilmeket!
> Ott még előfordulnak, gáncstalan lovagok és őszintén szőke és ártatlan király kisasszonyok!



Ha összedönthető hited van, akkor nem jó helyről építkezel :$ az igazi hit nem lerombolható! Ne másokban higgy, hanem magadban, mert az biztos bármi történjen is - és akkor nem kell újrakezdeni az építkezést sem. (vagy valami megdönthetetlenben )

Mese? Ajánlom: The secret of kells 
Keress rá! Fantasztikus!! Sajnos magyarul nem jelent meg , pedig tele van magyar elemekkel!
Sajnos én sem vagyok szőke, sem kisasszony, úgyhogy nem tudok segíteni  Habár őszintének őszinte vagyok!
Üdv.


----------



## sanc62 (2010 December 9)

Kedves ANI!
Az őszinteség egyetlen dologra jó.
Hogy mások visszaélhesseneke vele, míg te nyugodt álmot készülsz aludni!


----------



## dravbri (2010 December 9)

Nem futottam el, csak a kiskorúak esti programja zajlik. Köszi a segítő szándékot!


----------



## sanc62 (2010 December 9)

ANI! Hol van a többi 9 üzeneted, mert erősen KÖSZÖNÖMÖZNÉK


----------



## djtyboy (2010 December 9)

köszi


----------



## djtyboy (2010 December 9)

thx


----------



## djtyboy (2010 December 9)

big thx


----------



## djtyboy (2010 December 9)

Nagyon zsír


----------



## djtyboy (2010 December 9)

Atom


----------



## djtyboy (2010 December 9)

Ezer meg egy hála


----------



## djtyboy (2010 December 9)

Hasznos


----------



## djtyboy (2010 December 9)

Különben jó az oldal is


----------



## djtyboy (2010 December 9)

Pont ezt kerestem

Majd rakok fel néhány dolgot én is ami érdekes lehet

Jó hogy vannak még ilyen fórumok


----------



## djtyboy (2010 December 9)

Persze akit érdekel


----------



## dravbri (2010 December 9)

Elég kemények ezek a mondatok.


----------



## djtyboy (2010 December 9)

Bár én nem igazán tudom hogy mit kell csinálni


----------



## djtyboy (2010 December 9)

De gyakorlat teszi a mestert


----------



## djtyboy (2010 December 9)

Remélem ezt a fórumot senki nem fogja betiltani mert különben dühbe jövünk


----------



## djtyboy (2010 December 9)

1


----------



## djtyboy (2010 December 9)

2


----------



## djtyboy (2010 December 9)

3


----------



## djtyboy (2010 December 9)

4


----------



## djtyboy (2010 December 9)

5


----------



## Fec88 (2010 December 9)

*Kis segítség*

Kérhetnék 1 kis segítséget!!!


----------



## petyko44 (2010 December 9)

21 és még mindig nem


----------



## Fec88 (2010 December 9)

köszi


----------



## Fec88 (2010 December 9)

4


----------



## Fec88 (2010 December 9)

12


----------



## Fec88 (2010 December 9)

6


----------



## ghilea (2010 December 9)

én is jelen


----------



## Fec88 (2010 December 9)

7


----------



## Fec88 (2010 December 9)

17


----------



## Fec88 (2010 December 9)

1117


----------



## Fec88 (2010 December 9)

117


----------



## Fec88 (2010 December 9)

11117


----------



## Fec88 (2010 December 9)

111117


----------



## Fec88 (2010 December 9)

87


----------



## Fec88 (2010 December 9)

98


----------



## Fec88 (2010 December 9)

4


----------



## Fec88 (2010 December 9)

3


----------



## Fec88 (2010 December 9)

2


----------



## Fec88 (2010 December 9)

1


----------



## Fec88 (2010 December 9)

Zero


----------



## Fec88 (2010 December 9)

25000000


----------



## Fec88 (2010 December 9)

agre


----------



## xxk (2010 December 9)

A 20-ból ez az 1.
Szerintem azért fogok értelmes dolgokat is írni...
Remélem


----------



## xxk (2010 December 9)

Hol is van az a számláló?


----------



## Masni27 (2010 December 9)

Pruntyi írta:


> nekem meg sok van hatra...




nekem is


----------



## Masni27 (2010 December 9)

xxk írta:


> Hol is van az a számláló?



A státusz alatt


----------



## xxk (2010 December 9)

Masni27 írta:


> A státusz alatt



Közben megtaláltam, de azért köszönöm.
(+1


----------



## Ghost23 (2010 December 9)

1.


----------



## Ghost23 (2010 December 9)

2.


----------



## Ghost23 (2010 December 9)

3.


----------



## Ghost23 (2010 December 9)

4.


----------



## Ghost23 (2010 December 9)

5.


----------



## xxk (2010 December 9)

Ghost23 írta:


> 3.



Te tényleg 2007-ben regisztráltál és a 3. hozzászólásnál jársz?


----------



## Ghost23 (2010 December 9)

6.


----------



## Ghost23 (2010 December 9)

7.


----------



## Ghost23 (2010 December 9)

8.


----------



## Ghost23 (2010 December 9)

9.


----------



## Ghost23 (2010 December 9)

10.


----------



## Ghost23 (2010 December 9)

11.


----------



## Ghost23 (2010 December 9)

12.


----------



## Ghost23 (2010 December 9)

13.


----------



## Ghost23 (2010 December 9)

14.


----------



## Ghost23 (2010 December 9)

15.


----------



## Ghost23 (2010 December 9)

16.


----------



## Ghost23 (2010 December 9)

17.


----------



## Ghost23 (2010 December 9)

18.


----------



## Ghost23 (2010 December 9)

19.


----------



## Ghost23 (2010 December 9)

20.


----------



## Ghost23 (2010 December 9)

21.


----------



## Masni27 (2010 December 9)

xxk írta:


> Közben megtaláltam, de azért köszönöm.
> (+1



szívesen! Én pedig köszönöm a +1 lehetőséget és azt is, hogy most már van köszönetem is


----------



## lavinia (2010 December 9)

hello, én nem tudom, hányadik hozzászólásomnál tartok


----------



## lavinia (2010 December 9)

rég voltam itt


----------



## lavinia (2010 December 9)

áhá, már látom: ez a 10.


----------



## lavinia (2010 December 9)

egy: megérett a meggy


----------



## lavinia (2010 December 9)

kettő: csipkebokor vessző


----------



## lavinia (2010 December 9)

három: várom a párom


----------



## lavinia (2010 December 9)

négy: bíz, oda nem mégy.


----------



## lavinia (2010 December 9)

öt: a fejed egy tök.


----------



## lavinia (2010 December 9)

hat: hasad a pad


----------



## lavinia (2010 December 9)

hét: (ezt elfelejtettem


----------



## lavinia (2010 December 9)

nyolc: üres a polc


----------



## lavinia (2010 December 9)

kilenc: Kis Ferenc


----------



## lavinia (2010 December 9)

tíz: tiszta víz, ha nem tiszta vidd vissza, ott a szamár megissza.


----------



## lavinia (2010 December 9)

És meg van a 20 hozzászólásom, ezúton is üdvözlök mindenkit.


----------



## czibor (2010 December 9)

hali


----------



## czibor (2010 December 9)

hi


----------



## eemsi (2010 December 10)

Hi mindenki. Most számolni fogok, kérlek koncentráljatok arra amit mondok..a külvilág most megszűnik, elméd fokozatosan elcsendesedik, csak én vagyok, csak a hangom hallod, útmutatás a csendben


----------



## eemsi (2010 December 10)

Kettő, egyre jobban ellazulsz


----------



## eemsi (2010 December 10)

Három, még mindig lazulsz, a számok minimum 20 másodpercenként jönnek, de te nem foglalkozoz ezzel


----------



## eemsi (2010 December 10)

Négy, most nincs mit mondanom


----------



## eemsi (2010 December 10)

Öt, kezd megfogalmazódni benned egy gondolat


----------



## eemsi (2010 December 10)

Hat, igen, egyre inkább úgy érzed hogy a gondolat hamarosan szárbaszökken


----------



## eemsi (2010 December 10)

Hét, most erősen kell hogy koncentrálj


----------



## eemsi (2010 December 10)

Nyolc, megragadtad a lényeget ne hagyd veszni


----------



## eemsi (2010 December 10)

Kilenc, Hozd a felszínre


----------



## eemsi (2010 December 10)

Tíz, és igen, itt is van, most már tudod hogy


----------



## eemsi (2010 December 10)

Tizenegy, ez a szabály csak arra jó, hogy


----------



## eemsi (2010 December 10)

spammerré válj, de te hozzá akarsz férni mindenhez, nem tudsz ellenállni


----------



## eemsi (2010 December 10)

azonnal kell minden, igazi fogyasztó vagy, akarod a tartalmat, most, nem később, nem holnap, nem holnapután, most


----------



## eemsi (2010 December 10)

úgyhogy ne szégyenkezz, még mindig laza vagy, egy laza spammer


----------



## eemsi (2010 December 10)

hamarosan túl leszel rajta, megcsinálod, csak egy rossz álom lesz a spammelésed nemsokára


----------



## eemsi (2010 December 10)

Mire nullához érek te felébredsz fitt leszel, bögyös 20as szőke nő leszel, ha férfi vagy akkor is, ne ellenkezz!


----------



## eemsi (2010 December 10)

4, érzed ahogy a pólód alatt megindul a szilikon!


----------



## eemsi (2010 December 10)

3, szempilláid bájosan rebegnek!


----------



## eemsi (2010 December 10)

2, csókra termett szád felett picinyke szexepil jelenik meg!


----------



## eemsi (2010 December 10)

1, szolizott bőröd barnán ragyog!


----------



## eemsi (2010 December 10)

0..ez kemény menet volt


----------



## jgabor6 (2010 December 10)

Sziasztok:nekem román styl kellene Pa-50-re minél több:köszi


----------



## auranka (2010 December 10)

*Akasha?*

Az internet egy virtuális Akasha. Ahogy a Canadahun fóruma is lassan majd minden tudás tárházává vált.


----------



## auranka (2010 December 10)

*A szalon*

Melitta! A múlt században híres szalonod lehetett fontos emberekkel. Ez most egy modern virtuális szalon, a kor híres, kevésbé híres ezoterikusaival.


----------



## auranka (2010 December 10)

*Nem tudom hány éve*

Szerintem jó pár éve, hogy felregisztráltam ide. Szégyelltem volna hülyeségekkel teletömni egy fórumot, egy -egy anyagért. Most erőt vettem magamon. Nem tudom sikerül-e összehoznom húsz hozzászólást, vagy beérem én is egy visszaszámlálóssal?


----------



## auranka (2010 December 10)

*körbenéztem*

Most fedeztem fel. 2007 áprilisa óta vagyok iszonyúan passzív tagja a fórumnak.


----------



## auranka (2010 December 10)

*jelzők*

Az "iszonyúan"-ról jut eszembe. A magyar nyelv csodálatos és tele van jelzőkkel, mi mégsem tudjuk őket helyesen használni. Feláll a szőr a hátamon, amikor valami csodálatos dolgot, iszonyúan negatív jelzőkkel dicsőítenek. A kimondott szónak rezgése van. Ilyenkor amit dicsérni akarnak, azonnal kioltják a szó negatív energiáival. 

Emberek! Gondolkozzatok mielőtt beszéltek!


----------



## auranka (2010 December 10)

*Most pedig*

Most pedig mára befejezem a hozzászólásokat. Olyan ez, mint az orgazmus előtt visszatartani a lélegzetet. Mekkora élmény lesz, ha eljutok 20-ig. 

Szép napot Mindenkinek!


----------



## dpbalazs (2010 December 10)

s


----------



## saca111 (2010 December 10)

*Mindenkit köszöntök*

Boldogsággal tölt el, hogy rá akadtam eme fórumra.
További szép napot Mindenkinek.
kiss


----------



## pintyő1 (2010 December 10)




----------



## saca111 (2010 December 10)

*Simon István: A sümegi vadgesztenyék*

[FONT=&quot]A sümegi gesztenyefák
lombja ma is fekete-zöld,
s gyuladozik rajtuk a láng
a régi cukrászda előtt.[/FONT]


----------



## saca111 (2010 December 10)

*Simon István: A sümegi vadgesztenyék*

[FONT=&quot]A postánál is mind virágzik,
mintha játszanák mimelőn
a telefon fehér csigáit
a dróttal hálózott tetőn.

[/FONT]


----------



## saca111 (2010 December 10)

*Simon István: A sümegi vadgesztenyék*

[FONT=&quot]Tömör sátrak, fehér virágok,
ahogy nézlek benneteket,
látom még a régi diákot,
esős reggel itt őgyeleg.

[/FONT]


----------



## saca111 (2010 December 10)

*Simon István: A sümegi vadgesztenyék*

[FONT=&quot]Ballagdál, egy rozzant kerékpárt
tolva ki épp a fák alól,
s vonulnak sorban a zárdisták,
sapkájukban szép pávatoll.

[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] 
[/FONT]


----------



## saca111 (2010 December 10)

*Simon István: A sümegi vadgesztenyék*

[FONT=&quot]Közelükbe menni is restell,
mert a nadrágja csupa sár.
Sárcsapó öreg kerekekkel
messziről iskolába jár.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] 
[/FONT]


----------



## Marde (2010 December 10)

Szép napot mindenkinek!


----------



## saca111 (2010 December 10)

*Simon István: A sümegi vadgesztenyék*

[FONT=&quot]Minden reggel, mikor a pékek
kezdték a zsömlét hordani,
ti adtatok itt neki szépet,
gesztenyék virág-tornyai.

[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT]


----------



## saca111 (2010 December 10)

*Simon István: A sümegi vadgesztenyék*

[FONT=&quot]Ti jöttetek most újra vissza,
idézitek sok lábnyomát,
míg hajt a régi biciklista
a kedves kisvároson át.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] 
[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT]


----------



## saca111 (2010 December 10)

*Simon István: A sümegi vadgesztenyék*

[FONT=&quot]A kinézet:[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT]


----------



## Marde (2010 December 10)

Már látom a célt.


----------



## saca111 (2010 December 10)

Mára ennyi, köszönöm.
További szép napot.


----------



## Marde (2010 December 10)

Visszatérek néha ide is.


----------



## Ejzsi (2010 December 10)

üdv! ide is értelmes hozzászólásokat kell irni vagy ez a topic csak azért van,hogy meg legyen a 20 hsz? 
Amúgy nagyon tetszik ez az oldal,csak lenne már meg az a 20...


----------



## jzshar (2010 December 10)

szép napot mindenkinek


----------



## jzshar (2010 December 10)

Reggeli fényben Mikor a szíved már csordultig tele,
Mikor nem csönget rád, soha senki se,
Mikor sötét felhő borul életedre,
Mikor kiket szeretsz, nem jutsz az eszükbe.


----------



## jzshar (2010 December 10)

Ó "lélek", ne csüggedj! Ne pusztulj bele!
Nézz fel a magasba, reményteljesen,
S fohászkodj:
MIATYÁNK, KI VAGY A MENNYEKBEN!


----------



## jzshar (2010 December 10)

Mikor a magányod ijesztőn rád szakad,
Mikor kérdésedre választ a csend nem ad,
Mikor körülvesz a durva szók özöne,


----------



## jzshar (2010 December 10)

Átkozódik a "rossz", - erre van Istene!
Ó "lélek", ne csüggedj! Ne roppanj bele!
Nézz fel a magasba, és hittel rebegd:
Uram! SZENTELTESSÉK MEG A TE NEVED!


----------



## jzshar (2010 December 10)

Mikor mindenfelől forrong a "nagyvilág",
Mikor elnyomásban szenved az igazság,
Mikor szabadul a Pokol a Földre,
Népek homlokára Káin bélyege van sütve,


----------



## jzshar (2010 December 10)

Ó "lélek", ne csüggedj! Ne törjél bele!
Nézz fel a magasba, - hol örök fény ragyog,
S kérd:
Uram! JÖJJÖN EL A TE ORSZÁGOD!


----------



## jzshar (2010 December 10)

Mikor beléd sajdul a rideg valóság,
Mikor életednek nem látod a hasznát,
Mikor magad kínlódsz, láztól gyötörve,
Hisz bajban nincs barát, ki veled törődne!


----------



## jzshar (2010 December 10)

Ó "lélek", ne csüggedj!
Ne keseredj bele! Nézz fel a magasba, - hajtsd meg homlokod,
S mondd:
Uram! LEGYEN MEG A TE AKARATOD!


----------



## jzshar (2010 December 10)

Mikor a "kisember" fillérekben számol,
Mikor a drágaság az idegekben táncol,
Mikor a "gazdag" milliót költ: hogy "éljen",
S millió szegény a "nincstől" hal éhen,


----------



## jzshar (2010 December 10)

Ó "lélek", ne csüggedj!
Ne roskadj bele! Nézz fel a magasba, - tedd össze két kezed,
S kérd:
Uram! ADD MEG A NAPI KENYERÜNKET!


----------



## jzshar (2010 December 10)

Mikor életedbe lassan belefáradsz,
Mikor hited gyöngül, - sőt - ellene támadsz,
Mikor: hogy imádkozz, nincs kedved, sem erőd,
Minden lázad benned, hogy - tagadd meg "ŐT", Ó "lélek", ne csüggedj!


----------



## jzshar (2010 December 10)

Ne egyezz bele! Nézz fel a magasba, s hívd Istenedet! Uram! Segíts!
S BOCSÁSD MEG VÉTKEIMET!
Mikor hittél abban, hogy téged megbecsülnek,
Munkád elismerik, lakást is szereznek,


----------



## jzshar (2010 December 10)

Mikor verítékig hajszoltad magad,
Később rádöbbentél, hogy csak kihasználtak...!
Ó "lélek", ne csüggedj! Ne ess kétségbe!
Nézz fel a magasba, sírd el Teremtődnek:


----------



## jzshar (2010 December 10)

Uram! MEGBOCSÁTOK AZ ELLENEM VÉTKEZŐKNEK!
Mikor a "nagyhatalmak" a békét tárgyalják, mikor a béke sehol!
csak egymást gyilkolják,
Mikor népeket a vesztükbe hajtják,
S kérded: miért tűröd ezt ISTENEM, MI ATYÁNK?!


----------



## jzshar (2010 December 10)

Ó "lélek", ne csüggedj! Ne pusztulj bele! Nézz fel a magasba, s könyörögve szólj!
Lelkünket kikérte a "rossz", támad, s tombol!
URAM! MENTS MEG A KÍSÉRTÉSTŐL! MENTS MEG A GONOSZTÓL!
AMEN!


----------



## jzshar (2010 December 10)

S akkor megszólal a MESTER, keményen - szelíden,
Távozz Sátán - szűnj vihar!
BÉKE, s CSEND legyen!


----------



## jzshar (2010 December 10)

Miért féltek kicsinyhitűek?
BÍZZATOK! Hisz' én megígértem Nektek!
Pokoli hatalmak rajtatok erőt nem vesznek Hűséges kis nyájam,
ÉN PÁSZTOROTOK vagyok,
S a végső időkig - VELETEK MARADOK!


----------



## strasszyka (2010 December 10)

A sikeres ember az, aki reggel felkel, este lefekszik, és közben azt csinálja, amihez kedve van.
(Bob Dylen)


----------



## kiskakszi (2010 December 10)

mért kell ide írni?


----------



## kiskakszi (2010 December 10)

12alex, 1961tranyo, 1972edit, 1978Ildi, 200, 31212gy, 36963, 58laca, 770077, 77petra, a135x, abasa, adamek, AdamikJana, Adodi, Adri1111, adrichicken, Adriennke88, agtsys, ai1968, Ákos99, alagi, alani, Alapos Kalapos, álazóra, alendena, Alex_73, állazóra, amazonkindle, Amelydolog, amiklos, ancsa42, Anda83, Andella3, andor6711, András666, andreapapp, Andrix, Andy84, angi301, Angyalom, anikosvaradi, Anita7498, anita8405, Anita_55, anjo74, Annabelluska, Antalffy, antiexistense, Apróbojtorján, aranka66, Aranyhold, aranykis, aratocsilla, ari66, aribia, arkeen, armageddon22, arturoui, Árvay Péter, Arzamas, asatka, asd155, asdffg, asszonybábja, ati85, atibaba, atilivi, Atta4444, Aucsku, Axell, axsxuxs, azurpl, b.mejus, babanyul, babbébi, babi2000, bagameri67, bajkagabi, bajo, bakoszoli, Bakterbaa, bakterno, balazs2009, balazs74, balazsi, balintka23, ballagbr, balyib, Bambika1, bambuszka79, bandorkan, banuszzs, barababy, barimari1, bartagabi, batmanprof, batyu182, BazsiAap, bbackslash, bd2x, [email protected], Beare, beasty, beatrix04, bebiDLSB, Beccus, Becksy, beckzg, Bedina3, bee_macyka, Bektimi, bela.zsolt, bellus38, Bencef4, benjoe, bermangli, Bettike2010, bettina74, bhujik, biglui, bigmary, bigmazey, Biri Judit, biuska55, black2122, Blackthorn, blankesz, bmedve, bneadri, Bobe83, Boborjan69, Bodabalazs, bogdanandrea, Bogifranci, boglarka25, Bogyo1975, Boletus, bolika, Bombikem, Bonnet1971, bordorka, bortisa, bortonke, botaagi, bpeti87, brahiboy, bregyó, breksilány, Bridget88, britta92, brixi15, bsut, bubblee, bubogó, bukti, c9h13no3, carnale, cattaro, ccsabaa, cey, charleyka, charlotte91, cherrylove, Christine74, ciciri, Cicoszen, cicutappancs, citola, citrogrape, citromanus, Claro, claud, conen, conquistador101, crea, crissy, Cristie, csa.ba87, csabavagyok, csabnew, csandinka, csilcike, Csillagvirág1, csinka88, csipi88910, csontocska55, csopi1, CspBalazs, csubi123, csungi, csuszi78, csuta, cyberehippie, Czaga, Dagoniat, danekadoki, danide, dappa, dare_, dcs018, demag, demeterevi, Dezoxi, Dikoo, dimedrot, Dina2424, dincike71, Dindy, dinyaz, Dió13, Dioxid, Div, DJBUDAI, dleeway, dolomber, Dottoressa, dpin, drkg, drzoltay, Dublo, Dugo1985, Duicsi, dzs1997, DzsinDa, dzsoni1, eber1234, ecipeci, Edit2010, Edla, Effie91, ege21, Egnesl, egra, ekevas, eldi, eme88, Emi75, encoder, ency0, Ercsa24, Erik79, erika0101, Erzsi100, erzsike77, estard1, eszterkiraly, etaneni, eva.szereto, evababa, evgreat, evi124, evuci, executor2, ezopont, f11986, fairie, fater54, Fazan, feanor369, fejers, femonika, fenil, feramenti, feri3326, fernike, Fityiszke, fixxerr, fjord, fk618, floréka, fodor041015, foltosnono, foodmaster, fortuna21, fosos, fradi84, fradistaoli, Frame24, fredi1952, fsdkira, gabala, Gabica2000, Gaboca83, Gabriella99, gálickő, Gatkus, gazdagabo, gedina1, gelipityu, gellért1962, George Brown, GeorginaSV, Gerdy, Gery Q, Ghost23, gida3310, gilingalang, Gilles, [email protected], giotto999, Gitta01, Gizmó01, glaxer, gofme, gombfocilabda, gpower, greaves, GreenKobold, gtoa, gyimo, gyongyosil, Győri Kata, Gyuri761227, gyöngyka, Gyöngyös14, Györgyike62, GZ123hu, [email protected], hajninak81, hajos63, halfi, halnyuszi, HamiBazsi, Hangakov, hayduck78, Haymanti, hedzsog, Hege2, Hegyg, hekkinen, helldevid, Heni73, heni_o, Himpellér, holaci, hollo31, honig76, horvathne82, huncuka, hunndanny, huru2, husí90, hylas, Hörmi, I-like, Iccike, idlog, Idus64, igor_lt, ilacs, ildi8511, ildiko1990, illeszsolt3, imarika, imrecene, imrus490711, ircsike63, iroq, Isaac_Back, istancs, istenostora89, JackTheStampede, jaina04, Jamie02, janek555, JanekBea, jankojanko, jano97, jantibor, jazzkifli, jcash, Jedie, jeno77, jikin, JLPCaldwell, jmos, Jo lenne tudni, Jocessz, joci2000, jockos80, joejudge, jokove, Jósika14, jozsef470402, Jozy01, jozy27, judit198205, JUDOKA, juice13, jujunéni, juliette06baba10, julius63, julliebelle, Jupy, jveszeli, kabuca, kac-kac, kacnar, Kakas1, Kalay, kallaimisi, kalokat, kany73, Kaplar, Karcsi8, kardoki105, karloo, Kármen1, kata asszony, katkamanó, katonasz, kazykool, kedvenc11, keera1, Kelemen Anita, keleméri, Kellys, kenand, Kenguruka, kerekesbela, kerykitti, ketmoha, kgabi79, kgb11, kicsizoey, kiki0417, kimonik, Kingerus, kingpython76, KiPanka, kippa, Kipuke, Kirkland, kisbear, kisbio, kisdorog, kisember23, kisidaj, Kiskoli, kislea, kislovas, kisskinga, kittey, kjoe57, kjr, klani, klara72, klimatudor, knepe1, konzulens, Kovacs Tamas, kovz, Krampampuli, krey, Kriszti22, kukacjancsi, Kutaiszi, kveni, ky.rita, laati2, laci0629, lacir, lacoka10, ladyrj, lala55x, lali64, lamarck, larimama, lbetty, lego.andi, lehel_vagyok, Lehotszkyné, leo1988, Leslie61, leslieh, levo0811, lídya, Liquidambar, litt, littleandi, littledotcat, lkoltai, lőce, locskaijudit, lombroso, loox, lorantlia, lorddenes, LordHori94, luchia1115, lucky1973, luisky, Maci1967, madani, Mademoiselle T, maeha76, MAGAYA, Mágicca, majorc, maki71, Malacka75, mano28, manobaba, manuelgilberto, mapali, marcang, Marcicerus, marcifiu, marcipánk, Marcsi., margó dadus, mariann95, marieri, Maripen, Martpet, Mary68, Masa02, MasszőrCsontková, Maszanori, mathaies, matizz, Matthew07, maugli777, maxi69, Mayer84, mazsi6, mazsola65, medve1946, Megahunga, meli004, melon12, meNasty, mercoledi, mercur79, merkel, mernok55, meseovi, meskaba, mesza12, metadolce, micmac66, mijan, miklspeter2, mikomiko, milangal, Mimóza36, Minna137, mirage1, Mirci_94, missymiss, Mistral, Misu66, mkpista, mnelli, mohikan74, molaca64, moncsi11, monetti, mongoose1478, móni13, monty55, mony27, Mossi, mottika, mpx, msandor, mujudit, Muminka1981, Muzslya, mva, Myrci, nagyböbe, nagyelemer, nagyi69, naha, naviiga86, nazarol-jk, na_ta_sa, Néci, Nedjem, Nefelejtcs, nemesibolya, neogeorge, neoone, nessus, Nesztamoon, Netti58, Nickole.s, nikachan, niki1986, Nikoletto, niks0910, nikyca24, nimretil, nl345knz/ltrk, NoGun, noracska, nostra1, nótásgabi, nyiriancsa, nzoli2010, obene, ocsimonster, ocsisajti, octavia77, okeata, okik, Okina01, ola33, Oni, orchidea07, orchideafa, Orion7, orkg, orshermann, orsichen, oskark, oszram, Othello, ovatana, ozsolt74, pacsirta81, Palac, palenqe, pali55, pam-macs, papaicsicsi, Papesz76, papuba, paszt, pazma, peep, Pepe1234, peter1959, petie, Petroza, petruska7, pettam, Pharao84, Phelan1971, philippe218, piciangie, pieto, pila, pimpf, Pincebogár, Pinocchio, pioneerdj22, plala, Plato, poise, positor.dis, Pripjaty, proa, propper1974, pszrita, pucur78, pumbaalion, putt, pzolio, qamar, Qcsaba, queenmarthy, qwert zuio, radiokr250, radmel, rajojo, randyke, Raptorz, rdavid89, Redzsy19, Rééépa, reflex2, Rekus09, remahe, rencsikee, rendszerkezelő, Rety01, retyastop, Reugeot, Roberto Spiritos, roberto1989, rodeoclown, Roli 24, rollando, Rolóbogyó, roni10, roniboy, rotoura, royalboy, rozika66, Rózsa61, rutaigabi, S.Angela, safranek550, Safu, sakuraino, saman6, sanci97, sanhose, sanya33, Sanyamaci, Sanyi0079, Sarababo, sas003, satar11, SBalage, scae, Sebaj Tobias, sebszab, Senki1111, sera.csilla, Serenity, serévi, serika81, sesee, sextazis, sgp, sibob, simandika, Sinho, sinkab, siposlac, Sixkiller, slajos, Smartie100, songuku, sosee3, sriver, ss613, sszancso, sszekeres, Stampedli, stanmark, stann, steve1977, steve3, SteWe07, stomas, Studentu, stuncy, subwoofer, sunniest, sunny11, sureno, susanyi, susy78, Sutike77, svekka, Sylvácska, süncii, szabicsabi, szaboattila97, szabomeister, szabos, szagyo, száhuj, szajmi, szalaisanyi86, Szasz75, szcsdm1989, szegedilea, Szemisz, szeplakiz, szeret, Szetty, Szildó, szilveszter99, szilvi32, szilvia760701, Szipous, Szireisz, sziriusz02, szivkrisz, szkcsilla, szoszofifi, sztájsz, sztárkókler, sztnde, Sztrm, szurkelaszlo, szuszek, szuszimuszi, szuzi58, Tábori Ibolya, taftpower, takan, taktak, tamasati, TamasM, tami70, Tanc0s, tapeorg, tappancs75, tarkus971, TATA01, tatimea, tattila70, Tavken, Tdavid, teddygirl, tegi, teklaa, Tercius, tezso, Thiri, Tia13, tibcik, tiger21, tigerlily, timea82, Timi1026, timosz, tinyoka, TLea, tompiheroe, tomus, torcsa, tothlaado, tothzsuzsa23, tranq, treki81, TT-kun, turianita, turikati, turtleturtle, turulka, tymotex, Tzivia, Tömbike, ulanbat, uphurryup, utube001, Uvine, váczi, vaczikornel, Vadmacs85, valaki2007, valeriana, varga.atis, vasmona, vassmi, vchris, veizinger, version2, veszlikaniko, veszterke, vfna, vgyuri78, vica124, Vicious, vikcsy93, viktoaria, viktor793, vilana, vili007, villain04, vilmus09, vinczan, Vinegar, viorica-mc, viragnori, Visiko, vitosani, Vivibence, Vlaci69, vollys, vycky, waczak, webember, wera511, woni, wreni, writa, Xedos, xerxon, Xrsss, xy6, xy_Renata, ylayka, ynekro, yolisz, Yossa, zecsi, zeneszabo, Zevet, zipe, zitus89, Zityó, zizi81, zmisi, zodbigyo, zoli06, zolki79, zoolee., zora71, zozo52, zpetas, Zsaklinácska, Zsanaaaa, Zsanna77, zseniális19, Zsike2010, zso40, Zsobacsi75, Zsóka15, zsolehe, zsolesz77, Zsolt_, zsombi87, zsonya, zstomika, zsuzsessz, zuboly918, zuzmo1, zwerge, _eniko_


----------



## kiskakszi (2010 December 10)

sose lesz meg a 20


----------



## kiskakszi (2010 December 10)

17


----------



## kiskakszi (2010 December 10)

ennek van értelme?


----------



## kiskakszi (2010 December 10)

még mindig kell?


----------



## kiskakszi (2010 December 10)

ez kész


----------



## kiskakszi (2010 December 10)

ez komoly?


----------



## kiskakszi (2010 December 10)

kiskakszi írta:


> 12alex, 1961tranyo, 1972edit, 1978Ildi, 200, 31212gy, 36963, 58laca, 770077, 77petra, a135x, abasa, adamek, AdamikJana, Adodi, Adri1111, adrichicken, Adriennke88, agtsys, ai1968, Ákos99, alagi, alani, Alapos Kalapos, álazóra, alendena, Alex_73, állazóra, amazonkindle, Amelydolog, amiklos, ancsa42, Anda83, Andella3, andor6711, András666, andreapapp, Andrix, Andy84, angi301, Angyalom, anikosvaradi, Anita7498, anita8405, Anita_55, anjo74, Annabelluska, Antalffy, antiexistense, Apróbojtorján, aranka66, Aranyhold, aranykis, aratocsilla, ari66, aribia, arkeen, armageddon22, arturoui, Árvay Péter, Arzamas, asatka, asd155, asdffg, asszonybábja, ati85, atibaba, atilivi, Atta4444, Aucsku, Axell, axsxuxs, azurpl, b.mejus, babanyul, babbébi, babi2000, bagameri67, bajkagabi, bajo, bakoszoli, Bakterbaa, bakterno, balazs2009, balazs74, balazsi, balintka23, ballagbr, balyib, Bambika1, bambuszka79, bandorkan, banuszzs, barababy, barimari1, bartagabi, batmanprof, batyu182, BazsiAap, bbackslash, bd2x, [email protected], Beare, beasty, beatrix04, bebiDLSB, Beccus, Becksy, beckzg, Bedina3, bee_macyka, Bektimi, bela.zsolt, bellus38, Bencef4, benjoe, bermangli, Bettike2010, bettina74, bhujik, biglui, bigmary, bigmazey, Biri Judit, biuska55, black2122, Blackthorn, blankesz, bmedve, bneadri, Bobe83, Boborjan69, Bodabalazs, bogdanandrea, Bogifranci, boglarka25, Bogyo1975, Boletus, bolika, Bombikem, Bonnet1971, bordorka, bortisa, bortonke, botaagi, bpeti87, brahiboy, bregyó, breksilány, Bridget88, britta92, brixi15, bsut, bubblee, bubogó, bukti, c9h13no3, carnale, cattaro, ccsabaa, cey, charleyka, charlotte91, cherrylove, Christine74, ciciri, Cicoszen, cicutappancs, citola, citrogrape, citromanus, Claro, claud, conen, conquistador101, crea, crissy, Cristie, csa.ba87, csabavagyok, csabnew, csandinka, csilcike, Csillagvirág1, csinka88, csipi88910, csontocska55, csopi1, CspBalazs, csubi123, csungi, csuszi78, csuta, cyberehippie, Czaga, Dagoniat, danekadoki, danide, dappa, dare_, dcs018, demag, demeterevi, Dezoxi, Dikoo, dimedrot, Dina2424, dincike71, Dindy, dinyaz, Dió13, Dioxid, Div, DJBUDAI, dleeway, dolomber, Dottoressa, dpin, drkg, drzoltay, Dublo, Dugo1985, Duicsi, dzs1997, DzsinDa, dzsoni1, eber1234, ecipeci, Edit2010, Edla, Effie91, ege21, Egnesl, egra, ekevas, eldi, eme88, Emi75, encoder, ency0, Ercsa24, Erik79, erika0101, Erzsi100, erzsike77, estard1, eszterkiraly, etaneni, eva.szereto, evababa, evgreat, evi124, evuci, executor2, ezopont, f11986, fairie, fater54, Fazan, feanor369, fejers, femonika, fenil, feramenti, feri3326, fernike, Fityiszke, fixxerr, fjord, fk618, floréka, fodor041015, foltosnono, foodmaster, fortuna21, fosos, fradi84, fradistaoli, Frame24, fredi1952, fsdkira, gabala, Gabica2000, Gaboca83, Gabriella99, gálickő, Gatkus, gazdagabo, gedina1, gelipityu, gellért1962, George Brown, GeorginaSV, Gerdy, Gery Q, Ghost23, gida3310, gilingalang, Gilles, [email protected], giotto999, Gitta01, Gizmó01, glaxer, gofme, gombfocilabda, gpower, greaves, GreenKobold, gtoa, gyimo, gyongyosil, Győri Kata, Gyuri761227, gyöngyka, Gyöngyös14, Györgyike62, GZ123hu, [email protected], hajninak81, hajos63, halfi, halnyuszi, HamiBazsi, Hangakov, hayduck78, Haymanti, hedzsog, Hege2, Hegyg, hekkinen, helldevid, Heni73, heni_o, Himpellér, holaci, hollo31, honig76, horvathne82, huncuka, hunndanny, huru2, husí90, hylas, Hörmi, I-like, Iccike, idlog, Idus64, igor_lt, ilacs, ildi8511, ildiko1990, illeszsolt3, imarika, imrecene, imrus490711, ircsike63, iroq, Isaac_Back, istancs, istenostora89, JackTheStampede, jaina04, Jamie02, janek555, JanekBea, jankojanko, jano97, jantibor, jazzkifli, jcash, Jedie, jeno77, jikin, JLPCaldwell, jmos, Jo lenne tudni, Jocessz, joci2000, jockos80, joejudge, jokove, Jósika14, jozsef470402, Jozy01, jozy27, judit198205, JUDOKA, juice13, jujunéni, juliette06baba10, julius63, julliebelle, Jupy, jveszeli, kabuca, kac-kac, kacnar, Kakas1, Kalay, kallaimisi, kalokat, kany73, Kaplar, Karcsi8, kardoki105, karloo, Kármen1, kata asszony, katkamanó, katonasz, kazykool, kedvenc11, keera1, Kelemen Anita, keleméri, Kellys, kenand, Kenguruka, kerekesbela, kerykitti, ketmoha, kgabi79, kgb11, kicsizoey, kiki0417, kimonik, Kingerus, kingpython76, KiPanka, kippa, Kipuke, Kirkland, kisbear, kisbio, kisdorog, kisember23, kisidaj, Kiskoli, kislea, kislovas, kisskinga, kittey, kjoe57, kjr, klani, klara72, klimatudor, knepe1, konzulens, Kovacs Tamas, kovz, Krampampuli, krey, Kriszti22, kukacjancsi, Kutaiszi, kveni, ky.rita, laati2, laci0629, lacir, lacoka10, ladyrj, lala55x, lali64, lamarck, larimama, lbetty, lego.andi, lehel_vagyok, Lehotszkyné, leo1988, Leslie61, leslieh, levo0811, lídya, Liquidambar, litt, littleandi, littledotcat, lkoltai, lőce, locskaijudit, lombroso, loox, lorantlia, lorddenes, LordHori94, luchia1115, lucky1973, luisky, Maci1967, madani, Mademoiselle T, maeha76, MAGAYA, Mágicca, majorc, maki71, Malacka75, mano28, manobaba, manuelgilberto, mapali, marcang, Marcicerus, marcifiu, marcipánk, Marcsi., margó dadus, mariann95, marieri, Maripen, Martpet, Mary68, Masa02, MasszőrCsontková, Maszanori, mathaies, matizz, Matthew07, maugli777, maxi69, Mayer84, mazsi6, mazsola65, medve1946, Megahunga, meli004, melon12, meNasty, mercoledi, mercur79, merkel, mernok55, meseovi, meskaba, mesza12, metadolce, micmac66, mijan, miklspeter2, mikomiko, milangal, Mimóza36, Minna137, mirage1, Mirci_94, missymiss, Mistral, Misu66, mkpista, mnelli, mohikan74, molaca64, moncsi11, monetti, mongoose1478, móni13, monty55, mony27, Mossi, mottika, mpx, msandor, mujudit, Muminka1981, Muzslya, mva, Myrci, nagyböbe, nagyelemer, nagyi69, naha, naviiga86, nazarol-jk, na_ta_sa, Néci, Nedjem, Nefelejtcs, nemesibolya, neogeorge, neoone, nessus, Nesztamoon, Netti58, Nickole.s, nikachan, niki1986, Nikoletto, niks0910, nikyca24, nimretil, nl345knz/ltrk, NoGun, noracska, nostra1, nótásgabi, nyiriancsa, nzoli2010, obene, ocsimonster, ocsisajti, octavia77, okeata, okik, Okina01, ola33, Oni, orchidea07, orchideafa, Orion7, orkg, orshermann, orsichen, oskark, oszram, Othello, ovatana, ozsolt74, pacsirta81, Palac, palenqe, pali55, pam-macs, papaicsicsi, Papesz76, papuba, paszt, pazma, peep, Pepe1234, peter1959, petie, Petroza, petruska7, pettam, Pharao84, Phelan1971, philippe218, piciangie, pieto, pila, pimpf, Pincebogár, Pinocchio, pioneerdj22, plala, Plato, poise, positor.dis, Pripjaty, proa, propper1974, pszrita, pucur78, pumbaalion, putt, pzolio, qamar, Qcsaba, queenmarthy, qwert zuio, radiokr250, radmel, rajojo, randyke, Raptorz, rdavid89, Redzsy19, Rééépa, reflex2, Rekus09, remahe, rencsikee, rendszerkezelő, Rety01, retyastop, Reugeot, Roberto Spiritos, roberto1989, rodeoclown, Roli 24, rollando, Rolóbogyó, roni10, roniboy, rotoura, royalboy, rozika66, Rózsa61, rutaigabi, S.Angela, safranek550, Safu, sakuraino, saman6, sanci97, sanhose, sanya33, Sanyamaci, Sanyi0079, Sarababo, sas003, satar11, SBalage, scae, Sebaj Tobias, sebszab, Senki1111, sera.csilla, Serenity, serévi, serika81, sesee, sextazis, sgp, sibob, simandika, Sinho, sinkab, siposlac, Sixkiller, slajos, Smartie100, songuku, sosee3, sriver, ss613, sszancso, sszekeres, Stampedli, stanmark, stann, steve1977, steve3, SteWe07, stomas, Studentu, stuncy, subwoofer, sunniest, sunny11, sureno, susanyi, susy78, Sutike77, svekka, Sylvácska, süncii, szabicsabi, szaboattila97, szabomeister, szabos, szagyo, száhuj, szajmi, szalaisanyi86, Szasz75, szcsdm1989, szegedilea, Szemisz, szeplakiz, szeret, Szetty, Szildó, szilveszter99, szilvi32, szilvia760701, Szipous, Szireisz, sziriusz02, szivkrisz, szkcsilla, szoszofifi, sztájsz, sztárkókler, sztnde, Sztrm, szurkelaszlo, szuszek, szuszimuszi, szuzi58, Tábori Ibolya, taftpower, takan, taktak, tamasati, TamasM, tami70, Tanc0s, tapeorg, tappancs75, tarkus971, TATA01, tatimea, tattila70, Tavken, Tdavid, teddygirl, tegi, teklaa, Tercius, tezso, Thiri, Tia13, tibcik, tiger21, tigerlily, timea82, Timi1026, timosz, tinyoka, TLea, tompiheroe, tomus, torcsa, tothlaado, tothzsuzsa23, tranq, treki81, TT-kun, turianita, turikati, turtleturtle, turulka, tymotex, Tzivia, Tömbike, ulanbat, uphurryup, utube001, Uvine, váczi, vaczikornel, Vadmacs85, valaki2007, valeriana, varga.atis, vasmona, vassmi, vchris, veizinger, version2, veszlikaniko, veszterke, vfna, vgyuri78, vica124, Vicious, vikcsy93, viktoaria, viktor793, vilana, vili007, villain04, vilmus09, vinczan, Vinegar, viorica-mc, viragnori, Visiko, vitosani, Vivibence, Vlaci69, vollys, vycky, waczak, webember, wera511, woni, wreni, writa, Xedos, xerxon, Xrsss, xy6, xy_Renata, ylayka, ynekro, yolisz, Yossa, zecsi, zeneszabo, Zevet, zipe, zitus89, Zityó, zizi81, zmisi, zodbigyo, zoli06, zolki79, zoolee., zora71, zozo52, zpetas, Zsaklinácska, Zsanaaaa, Zsanna77, zseniális19, Zsike2010, zso40, Zsobacsi75, Zsóka15, zsolehe, zsolesz77, Zsolt_, zsombi87, zsonya, zstomika, zsuzsessz, zuboly918, zuzmo1, zwerge, _eniko_


énis köszi


----------



## kiskakszi (2010 December 10)

kiskakszi írta:


> énis köszi


tényleg


----------



## kiskakszi (2010 December 10)

kiskakszi írta:


> énis köszi


sose lesz meg


----------



## kiskakszi (2010 December 10)

jzshar írta:


> Ó "lélek", ne csüggedj! Ne pusztulj bele! Nézz fel a magasba, s könyörögve szólj!
> Lelkünket kikérte a "rossz", támad, s tombol!
> URAM! MENTS MEG A KÍSÉRTÉSTŐL! MENTS MEG A GONOSZTÓL!
> AMEN!


ámen


----------



## kiskakszi (2010 December 10)

jzshar írta:


> Uram! MEGBOCSÁTOK AZ ELLENEM VÉTKEZŐKNEK!
> Mikor a "nagyhatalmak" a békét tárgyalják, mikor a béke sehol!
> csak egymást gyilkolják,
> Mikor népeket a vesztükbe hajtják,
> S kérded: miért tűröd ezt ISTENEM, MI ATYÁNK?!


neeeeeeeeeee


----------



## kiskakszi (2010 December 10)

Laucica írta:


> Nem is fogom elolvasni, de most már juszt is meglesz.


mennyinél tartok?


----------



## kiskakszi (2010 December 10)

ettől én sokkot kapok


----------



## kiskakszi (2010 December 10)

de komolyan


----------



## kiskakszi (2010 December 10)

van még?


----------



## kiskakszi (2010 December 10)

10


----------



## kiskakszi (2010 December 10)

98


----------



## kiskakszi (2010 December 10)

8


----------



## kiskakszi (2010 December 10)

7


----------



## kiskakszi (2010 December 10)

6


----------



## kiskakszi (2010 December 10)

5


----------



## kiskakszi (2010 December 10)

4


----------



## kiskakszi (2010 December 10)

3


----------



## kiskakszi (2010 December 10)

2


----------



## kiskakszi (2010 December 10)

1


----------



## kiskakszi (2010 December 10)

és még mindig van?


----------



## kiskakszi (2010 December 10)

ez már megvolt 20


----------



## kisbibe (2010 December 10)

Most én írok 20 hozzászólást?
De jó!!


----------



## kisbibe (2010 December 10)

Elég furi volt a többiekét végigfutni; de én is ??!!


----------



## lászló181 (2010 December 10)

hello mindenki


----------



## kisbibe (2010 December 10)

Most végre kiírhatom magamból ami bennem van


----------



## lászló181 (2010 December 10)

22 üzenetet küldtem de még mindig kevés??????? miért??


----------



## kisbibe (2010 December 10)

No nem csak én írom a fantasztikus hozzászólásaimat


----------



## lászló181 (2010 December 10)

segítene valaki??


----------



## kisbibe (2010 December 10)

Regisztráltál már 2 napja?


----------



## lászló181 (2010 December 10)

vagy ide kell irni?


----------



## lászló181 (2010 December 10)

jaja


----------



## kisbibe (2010 December 10)

Az is kell, 20 hozzászólás és 2 napos regisztráció


----------



## lászló181 (2010 December 10)

vagy nem mindegy hogy hová??


----------



## lászló181 (2010 December 10)

már több mint két nap de az üziket ma irtam


----------



## kisbibe (2010 December 10)

Próbálj meg kilépnibelépni; hátha észrevesznek


----------



## kisbibe (2010 December 10)

Passz
Azért kapsz egy kiss


----------



## kisbibe (2010 December 10)

Mindenki eltűnt?
Másnak nem kell a 20 hozzászólás?


----------



## kisbibe (2010 December 10)

Hátha nem, hát nem. Akkor én is megyek. Majd holnap folytatom


----------



## bursig15 (2010 December 10)

helo


----------



## bursig15 (2010 December 10)

de neem kéne


----------



## bursig15 (2010 December 10)

csak nem tudom hogy lesz meg


----------



## bursig15 (2010 December 10)

Egyedül vagyok? Nagyon jo


----------



## bursig15 (2010 December 10)

Na


----------



## zoltyi (2010 December 10)

*szép tőled!*

ja


----------



## zoltyi (2010 December 10)

nem értek én ehez


----------



## greszter (2010 December 10)

*20at összeszedni??*

Igyekszem


----------



## greszter (2010 December 10)

*19*

19


----------



## greszter (2010 December 10)

18


----------



## greszter (2010 December 10)

17


----------



## greszter (2010 December 10)

16


----------



## Judea (2010 December 10)

Hello!


----------



## Judea (2010 December 10)

2


----------



## Judea (2010 December 10)

<>#&@{}<; >:->


----------



## greszter (2010 December 10)

*15*

15


----------



## Judea (2010 December 10)

Mi a pálya? Már csak 17 kell.


----------



## Judea (2010 December 10)

T-16


----------



## greszter (2010 December 10)

hello


----------



## greszter (2010 December 10)

már csak14


----------



## Judea (2010 December 10)

Hosszabban kell írni, mert sok a várakozási idő.


----------



## greszter (2010 December 10)

13


----------



## Judea (2010 December 10)

14 már 6


----------



## Judea (2010 December 10)

13:7


----------



## greszter (2010 December 10)

12!!!!


----------



## Judea (2010 December 10)

12:8


----------



## greszter (2010 December 10)

Ez elég gáz.....


----------



## Judea (2010 December 10)

11:9


----------



## greszter (2010 December 10)

De mindent a célért!!!!


----------



## Judea (2010 December 10)

10:10


----------



## greszter (2010 December 10)

11


----------



## Judea (2010 December 10)

9:10


----------



## Judea (2010 December 10)

8:12


----------



## greszter (2010 December 10)

13
Már a fele megvan


----------



## phonephix (2010 December 10)

Üdv mindenkinek!


----------



## Judea (2010 December 10)

7:13


----------



## greszter (2010 December 10)

12


----------



## Judea (2010 December 10)

6:14


----------



## greszter (2010 December 10)

Küzdök a 20 -ért!!!


----------



## Judea (2010 December 10)

5:15


----------



## Judea (2010 December 10)

4:16


----------



## greszter (2010 December 10)

mindjárt mindjárt....


----------



## Judea (2010 December 10)

3:17


----------



## greszter (2010 December 10)

Nahát hogy ennek mi az értelme???


----------



## Judea (2010 December 10)

2 dfgdfgdfgdfgdfgdfg


----------



## greszter (2010 December 10)

19


----------



## Judea (2010 December 10)

1 dfgdfgfdgdfgdfgdfgdgrtgdrgdrgdrgdrgrgdf


----------



## greszter (2010 December 10)

20!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## greszter (2010 December 10)

Én kész vagyok!!!!!


----------



## petya013 (2010 December 10)

1


----------



## petya013 (2010 December 10)

2


----------



## petya013 (2010 December 10)

3


----------



## petya013 (2010 December 10)

4


----------



## petya013 (2010 December 10)

5


----------



## Judea (2010 December 10)

.......


----------



## petya013 (2010 December 10)

6


----------



## Judea (2010 December 10)

................................


----------



## Judea (2010 December 10)

...................................................................................................................................................................................................................................


----------



## petya013 (2010 December 10)

7


----------



## petya013 (2010 December 10)

8


----------



## petya013 (2010 December 10)

9


----------



## petya013 (2010 December 10)

10


----------



## petya013 (2010 December 10)

11


----------



## petya013 (2010 December 10)

12


----------



## petya013 (2010 December 10)

13


----------



## petya013 (2010 December 10)

14


----------



## petya013 (2010 December 10)

15


----------



## petya013 (2010 December 10)

16


----------



## petya013 (2010 December 10)

17


----------



## petya013 (2010 December 10)

18


----------



## petya013 (2010 December 10)

19


----------



## petya013 (2010 December 10)

20


----------



## petya013 (2010 December 10)




----------



## petya013 (2010 December 10)

????????


----------



## msandor (2010 December 10)

Elég nehézkes az oldal használata és nagyon lassú.


----------



## msandor (2010 December 10)

20


----------



## msandor (2010 December 10)

18


----------



## msandor (2010 December 10)

17


----------



## msandor (2010 December 10)

Lift
Hány szép és okos szőke fér be egy liftbe?
_ ? ? ?
- Az összes...​


----------



## msandor (2010 December 10)

Fulladás ellen
Mit csinál a szőke nő, ha egy süllyedő hajóban a
nyakáig ér a víz?
- Fejre áll, hogy csak a bokájáig éljen.


----------



## msandor (2010 December 10)

Kivel érdemes?

Ha a 20. század nagy gondolkodói közül
beszélhetne valakivel, legyen az akár élő, vagy
halott vajon ki lenne az?
A szöszi rövid gondolkodás után
- Az élő.


----------



## msandor (2010 December 10)

1


----------



## msandor (2010 December 10)

3


----------



## msandor (2010 December 10)

5


----------



## carnale (2010 December 10)

ok


----------



## carnale (2010 December 10)

köszi


----------



## carnale (2010 December 10)

3


----------



## carnale (2010 December 10)

4


----------



## carnale (2010 December 10)

5


----------



## Victorio81 (2010 December 10)

még17


----------



## carnale (2010 December 10)

6


----------



## Victorio81 (2010 December 10)

még16


----------



## Victorio81 (2010 December 10)

és még 14


----------



## carnale (2010 December 10)

7


----------



## Victorio81 (2010 December 10)

és még 13


----------



## carnale (2010 December 10)

8


----------



## carnale (2010 December 10)

9


----------



## Victorio81 (2010 December 10)

aztán 10


----------



## carnale (2010 December 10)

10


----------



## Victorio81 (2010 December 10)

9


----------



## carnale (2010 December 10)

nekem már csak 10..))


----------



## Victorio81 (2010 December 10)

8


----------



## carnale (2010 December 10)

11


----------



## carnale (2010 December 10)

12


----------



## Victorio81 (2010 December 10)

7


----------



## kongomorgo (2010 December 10)

hello


----------



## Victorio81 (2010 December 10)

6


----------



## carnale (2010 December 10)

13


----------



## Victorio81 (2010 December 10)

5


----------



## carnale (2010 December 10)

14


----------



## carnale (2010 December 10)

15


----------



## carnale (2010 December 10)

16


----------



## carnale (2010 December 10)

17


----------



## Victorio81 (2010 December 10)

3


----------



## carnale (2010 December 10)

18


----------



## carnale (2010 December 10)

19


----------



## carnale (2010 December 10)

20..megvan..pfuuu..


----------



## carnale (2010 December 10)

ok


----------



## carnale (2010 December 10)

mért nem jó már??váá


----------



## kongomorgo (2010 December 10)

vele, sok ilyen történt már


----------



## kongomorgo (2010 December 10)




----------



## kongomorgo (2010 December 10)

kedvencem a lúdlábtorta


----------



## kongomorgo (2010 December 10)

köszi az ötleteket


----------



## kongomorgo (2010 December 10)

jó reggelt


----------



## kongomorgo (2010 December 10)

én meg fogyni


----------



## kongomorgo (2010 December 10)

sajnos sokat.


----------



## kongomorgo (2010 December 10)

:d


----------



## kongomorgo (2010 December 10)

:d


----------



## anahari (2010 December 10)

Sziasztok, kellemes gyűjtögetést!


----------



## Beril (2010 December 10)

Köszönet ezért a topikért!


----------



## Beril (2010 December 10)

Hurrá meg van a 20!


----------



## Beril (2010 December 10)

Tisztességből azért írok még egyet!


----------



## Kistanítónéni (2010 December 10)

Sziasztok!
Nagyon jó ez az oldal. Nagyon sok jó ötletet találok ezen az oldalon.
Remélem hasznos dolgokat tudok majd én is feltölteni.


----------



## holeczizsuzsa (2010 December 10)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


Helló! nem tudjátok hol látom hány hozzászólásnál tartok? Nekem vagy 8-nak tűnik és a nevemnél 3 látszik... holeczizsuzsa


----------



## holeczizsuzsa (2010 December 10)

holeczizsuzsa írta:


> Helló! nem tudjátok hol látom hány hozzászólásnál tartok? Nekem vagy 8-nak tűnik és a nevemnél 3 látszik... holeczizsuzsa


Pedig már nagyon szeretnék blogot mert Kanadában élő rokonaimat keresem!!!


----------



## holeczizsuzsa (2010 December 10)

:2:de még mennnyire!


carnale írta:


> ok


----------



## holeczizsuzsa (2010 December 10)

holeczizsuzsa írta:


> :2:de még mennnyire!


 megvan: már 9 hozzászólást látok,ezzel lesz 1o! Köszi!!!


----------



## liiz (2010 December 10)

gyorsan akarok 20 hozzászólást szerezni


----------



## holeczizsuzsa (2010 December 10)

holeczizsuzsa írta:


> megvan: már 9 hozzászólást látok,ezzel lesz 1o! Köszi!!!


 
amig én irok Apjukom a hirtvt nézi ahol a "négy mancs"-ot emlegetik! fúj! miért épp a magyarokat kellett kipécézniük???


----------



## holeczizsuzsa (2010 December 10)

12: libazsirt a köszvény ellen!!! Szt Márton pűspők szerint!!!


----------



## holeczizsuzsa (2010 December 10)

holeczizsuzsa írta:


> 12: libazsirt a köszvény ellen!!! Szt Márton pűspők szerint!!!


egész jó a Borbás Marcsi műsora!!! legalább a hungarikumokat népszerűsiti


----------



## holeczizsuzsa (2010 December 10)

Ez egy jó blog! Én dr-Holéczy Ákosról és a párjáról Ákos Stefiről szeretnék minél többet hallani.... most próbálom kideriteni tényleg rokonok vagyunk-e? A fiam Robi gyűjti a lemezeiket és a plakátjaikat... az 50-es években ismert zenészek voltak, ha bemutatkozom valahol, az idősebbek még most is megkérdezik: csak nem a zenész Holéczi rokona?


----------



## zene74 (2010 December 10)

Szeretk sportolni


----------



## zene74 (2010 December 10)

horgászni


----------



## holeczizsuzsa (2010 December 10)

holeczizsuzsa írta:


> Ez egy jó blog! Én dr-Holéczy Ákosról és a párjáról Ákos Stefiről szeretnék minél többet hallani.... most próbálom kideriteni tényleg rokonok vagyunk-e? A fiam Robi gyűjti a lemezeiket és a plakátjaikat... az 50-es években ismert zenészek voltak, ha bemutatkozom valahol, az idősebbek még most is megkérdezik: csak nem a zenész Holéczi rokona?


Kb. két hete csörgött a telefonom és ifj.Holéczy Ákos keresett :O) képzeljétek a megdöbbenésemet:egy olyan kolléganőmtől kapta a telefonszámomat akit oktattam 2 éve  Ő is zenész, 1 lemeze a Destinations jelent meg Mo-on, mert Svájcban él ,ott van zenekara -de hazajár rendszeresen. Ő is biztat, hgoy keressük a rokonokat, tudom hogy Kanadába is költözött a férjemnek 1 unokatestvére aki erdőmérnök.... ha esetleg valaki hallott ott élő Holécziakról irjon nekem!!!


----------



## zzsuzsa (2010 December 10)

*zzsuzsa*



zzsuzsa írta:


> S Sheldon:Semmi sem tart örökké


----------



## zzsuzsa (2010 December 10)

*zzsuzsa*

Sandra Brown:fehér izzás


----------



## zzsuzsa (2010 December 10)

*zzsuzsa*

Silva:Utolsó esély


----------



## zzsuzsa (2010 December 10)

*zzsuzsa*

Silva:A bosszú


----------



## zzsuzsa (2010 December 10)

*zzsuzsa*

Sandford:A félelem kódja


----------



## zzsuzsa (2010 December 10)

*zzsuzsa*

Sandra Brown:üdvözlégy sötétség


----------



## zzsuzsa (2010 December 10)

*zzsuzsa*

Sarah Mason.James hálójában


----------



## takimercs (2010 December 10)

Jelen!!!


----------



## takimercs (2010 December 10)

Sziasztok! Kb. 2 napja regisztráltam, és szeretnék gyorsan 20 hozzászólást összegyűjteni.


----------



## gulya696 (2010 December 10)

Én meg ma.


----------



## gulya696 (2010 December 10)

És én is szeretnék gyorsan 20 hozzászólást összegyűjteni.


----------



## gulya696 (2010 December 10)

És kivárni a két napot.


----------



## gulya696 (2010 December 10)

Mert a lányom matekversenyre készül


----------



## gulya696 (2010 December 10)

És feladatsorokat kellene letöltenem...5


----------



## FeNe92 (2010 December 10)

Egyszer volt egy róka és kész.


----------



## FeNe92 (2010 December 10)

A kedvenc színem a narancssárga.


----------



## FeNe92 (2010 December 10)

Én is jelen, én is diák vagyok.


----------



## FeNe92 (2010 December 10)

Üres az elmém
üres a lényem
nincs már bennem
szenvedély sem
csak a fekete magány
lelketlen, égett kátrány
ez maradt én nekem
bús, komor énekem
hát erről mesél:
szerelmem kérlek siessél!

2010.11.25.


----------



## pannijoco (2010 December 10)

*Uj vagyok*

Sziasztok


----------



## FeNe92 (2010 December 10)

Only 15 more to go...


----------



## Kiscicc (2010 December 10)

hejhó


----------



## FeNe92 (2010 December 10)

Iskolában a gyerekek az uborkáról tanulnak. A tanárnő felrajzol egy uborkát a táblára mire az osztály elkezd hangosan röhögni a tanárnő bepipul és rászól Mórickára:
- Szerinted mit rajzoltam a táblára?
- Egy f*szt!
A tanárnő teljesen elképed és rohan az igazgatóhoz, hogy odahívja. Az igazgató bemegy az osztályba:
- Gyerekek mi ez a rendbontás és ki rajzolta ezt a f*szt a táblára?


----------



## FeNe92 (2010 December 10)

Csak lenne már nyár...nem szeretem a telet!


----------



## Dagenham (2010 December 10)

1


----------



## FeNe92 (2010 December 10)

Mit írhatnék még?


----------



## Dagenham (2010 December 10)

2


----------



## Dagenham (2010 December 10)

3


----------



## FeNe92 (2010 December 10)

Egyszer volt egy lány,
kit te nem ismersz talán


----------



## Dagenham (2010 December 10)

4


----------



## Dagenham (2010 December 10)

5


----------



## pannijoco (2010 December 10)

*Uj vagyok*

Szeretnek magyar iroktol olvasni


----------



## FeNe92 (2010 December 10)

Szemei egy nagy óceán, kék tenger
oly mély, majdnem elnyel


----------



## Dagenham (2010 December 10)

6


----------



## Dagenham (2010 December 10)

7


----------



## FeNe92 (2010 December 10)

Szavakkal leírhatatlan, mily szépség volt ő,
mily csodásul meseszépnek alkotta őt a teremtő


----------



## Dagenham (2010 December 10)

8


----------



## pannijoco (2010 December 10)

*Uj vagyok*

A verseket is szeretem


----------



## Dagenham (2010 December 10)

9


----------



## Dagenham (2010 December 10)

10


----------



## FeNe92 (2010 December 10)

Ha messze van csak rá tudsz gondolni,
gondolataidból képtelen vagy őt kitörölni


----------



## Dagenham (2010 December 10)

11


----------



## pannijoco (2010 December 10)

*Uj vagyok*

Sok szabad idom van:!:


----------



## FeNe92 (2010 December 10)

S ha közel van, észre sem veszed,
és máris elvette az eszed


----------



## Dagenham (2010 December 10)

12


----------



## pannijoco (2010 December 10)

*Uj vagyok*

Szeretem a termeszetet


----------



## Dagenham (2010 December 10)

13


----------



## FeNe92 (2010 December 10)

Belebolondulsz dallamos hangjába,
mint japán kisgyerek a mangába


----------



## Dagenham (2010 December 10)

14


----------



## FeNe92 (2010 December 10)

Ő talán nem is létezik, csak a képzelet szülötte,
álmaid és vágyaid furcsa keveréke


----------



## Dagenham (2010 December 10)

15


----------



## pannijoco (2010 December 10)

*Uj vagyok*

Remelem sikerul meg ma osszehozni a 20 uzenetet


----------



## Dagenham (2010 December 10)

16


----------



## FeNe92 (2010 December 10)

De ha mégis a tiéd, ne hagyd el,
szerető szívét soha ne dobd el!


----------



## Dagenham (2010 December 10)

17


----------



## pannijoco (2010 December 10)

*Uj vagyok*

Ez mar a 7. lesz


----------



## Dagenham (2010 December 10)

18


----------



## Dagenham (2010 December 10)

19


----------



## pannijoco (2010 December 10)

*Uj vagyok*

8.


----------



## FeNe92 (2010 December 10)

Kincsként becsüld, Istennőként tiszteld őt,
soha nem fogsz találni nála jobb szeretőt!


----------



## Dagenham (2010 December 10)

20


----------



## pannijoco (2010 December 10)

*Uj vagyok*

9 a szerencseszamom


----------



## FeNe92 (2010 December 10)

Az igaz szerelem ritkaság,
de jobb mint a másnaposság


----------



## FeNe92 (2010 December 10)

Légy te érte és ő teérted,
mutasd ki mennyire szereted!


----------



## pannijoco (2010 December 10)

*Uj vagyok*

Bar a lotton meg soha nem jott be


----------



## FeNe92 (2010 December 10)

Ez volt hát versem egyike,
közülük sem a szebbik-e?


----------



## pannijoco (2010 December 10)

*Uj vagyok*

Jobb keson mint soha


----------



## pannijoco (2010 December 10)

*Uj vagyok*

12 egy tucat


----------



## Dagenham (2010 December 10)

21


----------



## pannijoco (2010 December 10)

*Uj vagyok*

13.an volt az eskuvom


----------



## pannijoco (2010 December 10)

*Uj vagyok*

Vancouver csodas varos


----------



## pannijoco (2010 December 10)

*Uj vagyok*

15


----------



## pannijoco (2010 December 10)

*Uj vagyok*

16


----------



## pannijoco (2010 December 10)

*Uj vagyok*

Mindenkinek Boldog Karacsonyt


----------



## pannijoco (2010 December 10)

*Uj vagyok*

Mindenkinek Boldog Uj Evet


----------



## pannijoco (2010 December 10)

*Uj vagyok*

Egy hijan 20


----------



## pannijoco (2010 December 10)

*Uj vagyok*

Ugy nez ki sikerult. Mar csak a 48 orat kell kivarnom


----------



## FeNe92 (2010 December 10)

Én nekem már megvolt a 20 hozzászólás meg már régóta be vagyok regisztrálva és mégsem enged letölteni! :S


----------



## FeNe92 (2010 December 10)

Wtf?!


----------



## FeNe92 (2010 December 10)




----------



## Szandianya (2010 December 10)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Szandianya (2010 December 10)

Illetve bővebben....sziasztok mindenki aki erre jár...
szeretném összegyűjteni a 20 hozzászólásomat, hiszen rátaláltam jó pár olyan csatolt fájl-ra amik megkönnyíthetnék az életemet...


----------



## Szandianya (2010 December 10)

valaki meg tudja nekem mondani miért kell amúgy a 20 hozzászólás??? Érdekelne de nagyon....


----------



## phentraa (2010 December 10)

Szervusz Mindenki!
Köszönöm a lehetőséget, akkor gyűjteném a 20 hozzászólást!


----------



## phentraa (2010 December 10)

Lehet felvetették már, de ha így "meg lehet ugrani a lécet", akkor nem lenne egyszerűbb feloldani a 20 hozzászólásos követelményt?


----------



## phentraa (2010 December 10)

Nojó, csak írkálok


----------



## pxaba (2010 December 10)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


de jó


----------



## phentraa (2010 December 10)

Mindenesetre nagyon tetszik az oldal


----------



## phentraa (2010 December 10)

Rengeted hasznos dolog található meg


----------



## phentraa (2010 December 10)

Ezek alapján úgy gondolom, hogy jó társaság gyűlt itt össze


----------



## phentraa (2010 December 10)

És ez nagy áldás.


----------



## phentraa (2010 December 10)

Örülök, hogy rátaláltam erre a közösségre


----------



## phentraa (2010 December 10)

No, mostantól csak visszaszámolok szerintem


----------



## phentraa (2010 December 10)

10, 9...


----------



## phentraa (2010 December 10)

...8...


----------



## phentraa (2010 December 10)

...7...


----------



## phentraa (2010 December 10)

...6...


----------



## phentraa (2010 December 10)

...5...


----------



## cramf (2010 December 10)




----------



## phentraa (2010 December 10)

...4...
(Miért van az, hogy néha rögtön elküldi a Gyors válasz, sokszor meg átmegy a részletesre?Ki érti ezt..)


----------



## phentraa (2010 December 10)

...3...


----------



## cramf (2010 December 10)




----------



## phentraa (2010 December 10)

...2...


----------



## phentraa (2010 December 10)

...1...


----------



## cramf (2010 December 10)

20................


----------



## phentraa (2010 December 10)

éééés 0!

Köszönöm! Már csak 2 nap, azt viszont megvárom, mert sokaknak rosszul esne, ha lekattintgatnám


----------



## cramf (2010 December 10)

sok van még....


----------



## cramf (2010 December 10)

nincs időm megvárni a két napot


----------



## cramf (2010 December 10)

14


----------



## samusan (2010 December 10)

jelentem mgjelentem


----------



## cramf (2010 December 10)

13


----------



## phentraa (2010 December 10)

cramf írta:


> sok van még....



Gyorsan vége lesz, ne félj...én drukkolok


----------



## cramf (2010 December 10)

köszi...


----------



## phentraa (2010 December 10)

Pedig már nem is kell több, de úgy belejöttem...
Node tényleg elég már.


----------



## samusan (2010 December 10)

egy, megérett a meggy


----------



## cramf (2010 December 10)

de 20mp et várni kell a hozzászólások között


----------



## cramf (2010 December 10)

...


----------



## samusan (2010 December 10)

kettő,csipkebokor vessző


----------



## cramf (2010 December 10)

kb 1 óra még


----------



## samusan (2010 December 10)

három, te leszel a párom


----------



## cramf (2010 December 10)

3 te....


----------



## cramf (2010 December 10)

haladok, haladok...


----------



## samusan (2010 December 10)

négy, biz oda nem mégy


----------



## cramf (2010 December 10)

:d


----------



## samusan (2010 December 10)

öt, le eset a köd


----------



## cramf (2010 December 10)

7.....................


----------



## cramf (2010 December 10)

5


----------



## cramf (2010 December 10)

.............


----------



## samusan (2010 December 10)

hat, hasad a pad


----------



## cramf (2010 December 10)

3..........


----------



## cramf (2010 December 10)

2..............


----------



## samusan (2010 December 10)

hét, dörög az ég


----------



## cramf (2010 December 10)

és itt az utolsó végre..............


----------



## samusan (2010 December 10)

nyolc, üres a polc


----------



## samusan (2010 December 10)

kilenc, kis ferenc


----------



## samusan (2010 December 10)

tíz, tiszta víz


----------



## samusan (2010 December 10)

ha nem tiszta vidd vissza


----------



## samusan (2010 December 10)

majd a csacsi megíssza


----------



## samusan (2010 December 10)

bocsi... megissza


----------



## samusan (2010 December 10)

kicsit lassan haladok


----------



## Timusz (2010 December 10)

kkkkk


----------



## Timusz (2010 December 10)

bocsi: kkk


----------



## samusan (2010 December 10)

egy jó pofa játék 
http://s2.sfgame.hu/index.php?rec=29987


----------



## Timusz (2010 December 10)

bocsi kkk


----------



## Timusz (2010 December 10)

bocsi


----------



## samusan (2010 December 10)

ha van kedved kipróbálni
http://s2.sfgame.hu/index.php?rec=29987


----------



## Timusz (2010 December 10)

bocsi:1


----------



## samusan (2010 December 10)

regiz bátran
http://s2.sfgame.hu/index.php?rec=29987


----------



## Timusz (2010 December 10)

bocsi 2


----------



## Timusz (2010 December 10)

bocsi 3


----------



## samusan (2010 December 10)

na most szólj hozzá


----------



## Timusz (2010 December 10)

bocsi 4


----------



## samusan (2010 December 10)

megvan a 20adik


----------



## Timusz (2010 December 10)

bocsi 5


----------



## Timusz (2010 December 10)

bocsi6


----------



## Timusz (2010 December 10)

bocsi 7


----------



## Timusz (2010 December 10)

bocsi 8


----------



## Timusz (2010 December 10)

bocsi 9


----------



## Timusz (2010 December 10)

bocsi 10


----------



## Timusz (2010 December 10)

bocsi 11


----------



## Timusz (2010 December 10)

bocsi12


----------



## Timusz (2010 December 10)

bocsi 13


----------



## Timusz (2010 December 10)

bocsi 14


----------



## Timusz (2010 December 10)

bocsi 15


----------



## greg03 (2010 December 10)

hali


----------



## greg03 (2010 December 10)

sziasztok


----------



## greg03 (2010 December 10)

ez a 20. hozzászólásom, végre, már alig várom, hogy teljes jogú felhasználóként kószáljak ebben a nagyszerű közösségben


----------



## greg03 (2010 December 10)

na még egyet


----------



## pavlov (2010 December 11)

sziasztok !


----------



## pavlov (2010 December 11)

12345678910


----------



## pavlov (2010 December 11)

abcdefg


----------



## pavlov (2010 December 11)

987654321


----------



## pavlov (2010 December 11)

A SAGA együttes a legjobb számomra.


----------



## pavlov (2010 December 11)

A RUSH is nagyon jó , ők is kanadaiak.


----------



## pavlov (2010 December 11)

A juharszirup és a jégkorong jut eszembe kanadáról most így hirtelen.


----------



## pavlov (2010 December 11)

meg a sok tó


----------



## pavlov (2010 December 11)

12345


----------



## pavlov (2010 December 11)

a


----------



## pavlov (2010 December 11)

only time will tell


----------



## pavlov (2010 December 11)

123


----------



## pavlov (2010 December 11)

abn


----------



## pavlov (2010 December 11)

rush - power windows - ezt hallgasd meg


----------



## pavlov (2010 December 11)

saga - worlds apart - ezt is megéri meghallgatni


----------



## pavlov (2010 December 11)

még 5


----------



## pavlov (2010 December 11)

4


----------



## pavlov (2010 December 11)

tri


----------



## pavlov (2010 December 11)

dva


----------



## pavlov (2010 December 11)

one 1


----------



## pavlov (2010 December 11)

még egy ráadás


----------



## pavlov (2010 December 11)

hai


----------



## Smorden (2010 December 11)

Na sziasztok!


----------



## Smorden (2010 December 11)

2


----------



## Smorden (2010 December 11)

3


----------



## Smorden (2010 December 11)

4


----------



## Smorden (2010 December 11)

5


----------



## Smorden (2010 December 11)

6


----------



## Smorden (2010 December 11)

7


----------



## Smorden (2010 December 11)

8


----------



## Smorden (2010 December 11)

9


----------



## Smorden (2010 December 11)

10


----------



## Smorden (2010 December 11)

11


----------



## Smorden (2010 December 11)

12


----------



## Smorden (2010 December 11)

13


----------



## Smorden (2010 December 11)

14


----------



## Smorden (2010 December 11)

15


----------



## Smorden (2010 December 11)

16


----------



## Smorden (2010 December 11)

17


----------



## Smorden (2010 December 11)

18


----------



## Smorden (2010 December 11)

19


----------



## Smorden (2010 December 11)

20


----------



## roli1232 (2010 December 11)

szia


----------



## 4vv (2010 December 11)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


köszönöm


----------



## akicsi (2010 December 11)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


Szia Melitta!

Ötletes ez a hozzá szólás megrövidítés!
köszönöm
akicsi


----------



## akicsi (2010 December 11)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


tényleg gyorsan szeretném a 20 hozzászólást...:!:


----------



## akicsi (2010 December 11)

4vv írta:


> köszönöm



:..: Legyen szép napod!


----------



## yudansha (2010 December 11)

Sziasztok! Köszönet!


----------



## akicsi (2010 December 11)

Már csak 16 hozzászólás kell : )


----------



## akicsi (2010 December 11)

: )


----------



## akicsi (2010 December 11)

; )


----------



## akicsi (2010 December 11)

***


----------



## akicsi (2010 December 11)

: ))


----------



## akicsi (2010 December 11)

¤


----------



## akicsi (2010 December 11)

na még a felel hátra van =10


----------



## akicsi (2010 December 11)

már csak 9


----------



## akicsi (2010 December 11)

####


----------



## akicsi (2010 December 11)

¸¸¸¸**


----------



## akicsi (2010 December 11)

°˘


----------



## akicsi (2010 December 11)

@----ł--


----------



## akicsi (2010 December 11)

már csak 3


----------



## akicsi (2010 December 11)

Đ


----------



## akicsi (2010 December 11)

đ


----------



## akicsi (2010 December 11)

itt a 20.


----------



## akicsi (2010 December 11)

köszönöm


----------



## gravywatts (2010 December 11)

Nagyon jó ez az oldal


----------



## gravywatts (2010 December 11)

az igazság az hogy találtam itt néhány olyan könyvet amit szívesen elolvasnék...


----------



## hegedus.petra (2010 December 11)

1


----------



## gravywatts (2010 December 11)

...bár bevallom hogy régebben nem nagyon kötöttek le a könyvek.


----------



## gravywatts (2010 December 11)

Az első könyv ami igazán tetszett az egy Asimov regény volt és hihetetlenül magával ragadott a története...


----------



## gravywatts (2010 December 11)

...és ráébredtem hogy olvasni igenis jó és szükséges is.


----------



## gravywatts (2010 December 11)

Ezután következett Anne Rice - Interjú a vámpírral című regénye...


----------



## gravywatts (2010 December 11)

...ami után megértettem hogy egy általam jónak ítélt film a nyomába sem érhet az eredeti műnek.


----------



## gravywatts (2010 December 11)

A könyv elolvasása után nem sokkal később megnéztem a filmet is és igen éles kontraszt mutatkozott a két médium között.


----------



## balboll (2010 December 11)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg



Remek !


----------



## balboll (2010 December 11)

Így talán összejön


----------



## balboll (2010 December 11)

A


----------



## gravywatts (2010 December 11)

Egy másik nagy kedvencem Anne Rice-tól a Csontok szolgálója amit...


----------



## balboll (2010 December 11)

Próba


----------



## balboll (2010 December 11)

nn


----------



## balboll (2010 December 11)

18


----------



## gravywatts (2010 December 11)

...csak ajánlani tudom mindazoknak akik szeretik a horrort, a történelmet, a kalandregényeket vagy csak egészen egyszerűen...


----------



## balboll (2010 December 11)

16


----------



## balboll (2010 December 11)

13


----------



## gravywatts (2010 December 11)

...szeretnének egy jó könyvet elolvasni, mert ez a könyv tényleg nagyszerű.


----------



## gravywatts (2010 December 11)

Na még 9 post


----------



## gravywatts (2010 December 11)

Na még 8 post


----------



## gravywatts (2010 December 11)

Na még 7 post


----------



## gravywatts (2010 December 11)

Na még 6 post


----------



## gravywatts (2010 December 11)

Na még 5 post


----------



## balboll (2010 December 11)

13


----------



## gravywatts (2010 December 11)

Na még 4 post


----------



## balboll (2010 December 11)

10


----------



## gravywatts (2010 December 11)

És 3


----------



## balboll (2010 December 11)

9


----------



## gravywatts (2010 December 11)

És 2


----------



## balboll (2010 December 11)

7


----------



## gravywatts (2010 December 11)

És 1


----------



## balboll (2010 December 11)

5


----------



## balboll (2010 December 11)

3


----------



## gravywatts (2010 December 11)

És kész is!!!


----------



## balboll (2010 December 11)

0


----------



## balboll (2010 December 11)

1


----------



## balboll (2010 December 11)

2


----------



## balboll (2010 December 11)

3


----------



## balboll (2010 December 11)

4


----------



## balboll (2010 December 11)

U120


----------



## balboll (2010 December 11)

21


----------



## fantime (2010 December 11)

Köszönjük szépen


----------



## fantime (2010 December 11)

szia


----------



## fantime (2010 December 11)

zjhhgj


----------



## fantime (2010 December 11)

hali


----------



## fantime (2010 December 11)

th


----------



## bkovacsay (2010 December 11)

Miért nem lehet letölteni?


----------



## bkovacsay (2010 December 11)

Pedig már 23 hozzászólásnál tartok...


----------



## bkovacsay (2010 December 11)

Vagy a 20 hozzászólás után még 2 napot kell várni???


----------



## fantime (2010 December 11)

hali


----------



## fantime (2010 December 11)

f


----------



## fantime (2010 December 11)

fbfgb


----------



## fantime (2010 December 11)

mert 2 napot várnod kell


----------



## hat6os (2010 December 11)

*Miért?*

A fórumokon nagyon érdekes témák vannak feltöltve. Miért kell a húsz hozzászólás?:..:


----------



## fantime (2010 December 11)

ghnb


----------



## hat6os (2010 December 11)

2. halli


----------



## hat6os (2010 December 11)

hali 3


----------



## hat6os (2010 December 11)

halihó


----------



## hat6os (2010 December 11)

nálatok is esik a hó?


----------



## hat6os (2010 December 11)

nálunk kb 9 óta szakad


----------



## hat6os (2010 December 11)

lassan el kellene menni ebedelni


----------



## hat6os (2010 December 11)

sok az a húsz komment egyből


----------



## hat6os (2010 December 11)

9


----------



## hat6os (2010 December 11)

10


----------



## hat6os (2010 December 11)

11


----------



## hat6os (2010 December 11)

12


----------



## fantime (2010 December 11)

ezt nem tudom. de arra gondolok, hogy nehogy valami gép legyél, meg gondolom, hogy lássák hogy folyamatosan fent vagy az oldalon, mivel ez egy közösség


----------



## fantime (2010 December 11)

jé.most hohgy mondjátok.itt is szemetel


----------



## fantime (2010 December 11)

csak nem találtam normális cipőt:S


----------



## fantime (2010 December 11)

1


----------



## fantime (2010 December 11)

2


----------



## fantime (2010 December 11)

3


----------



## Tita74 (2010 December 11)

Nem ertem, hol van?


----------



## fantime (2010 December 11)

4


----------



## fantime (2010 December 11)

5


----------



## Ludikata (2010 December 11)

Sziasztok!


----------



## fantime (2010 December 11)

6


----------



## fantime (2010 December 11)

7


----------



## erus1985 (2010 December 11)

Üdv Mindenkinek


----------



## Ludikata (2010 December 11)

Örülök, hogy rátaláltam erre a honlapra.


----------



## Ludikata (2010 December 11)

Szia Neked is.


----------



## erus1985 (2010 December 11)

húúúúsz??:6:


----------



## Ludikata (2010 December 11)

Nekem is 3 van csak


----------



## erus1985 (2010 December 11)

kiss


----------



## Ludikata (2010 December 11)

Már 4!


----------



## erus1985 (2010 December 11)

Esik a hó felétek?


----------



## Ludikata (2010 December 11)

Ez kinek szól?


----------



## Ludikata (2010 December 11)

Esik.


----------



## erus1985 (2010 December 11)

Neked!Beszélgessünk,és meg lesz az a húúúsz


----------



## Ludikata (2010 December 11)

És hideg van.


----------



## Ludikata (2010 December 11)

Jó ötlet.


----------



## erus1985 (2010 December 11)

Erre még sajnos nem,már úgy várom.Legalább az ablakból nézhetném,mert náthásan most nem mehetek ki


----------



## Ludikata (2010 December 11)

Hol vagy, elmentél?


----------



## erus1985 (2010 December 11)

Itt vagyok


----------



## Ludikata (2010 December 11)

Jobbulást kívánok.


----------



## erus1985 (2010 December 11)

Köszi


----------



## Ludikata (2010 December 11)

Hol vagy, ahol nem esik a hó?


----------



## Ludikata (2010 December 11)

Én Üllőn, nem messze Budapesttől.


----------



## erus1985 (2010 December 11)

Nem tudom ez már


----------



## Ludikata (2010 December 11)

Nem írsz?


----------



## Ludikata (2010 December 11)

Kicsit unatkozom...


----------



## erus1985 (2010 December 11)

Nem tudom ez már a 10.hozzászólásom?


----------



## fantime (2010 December 11)

8.én is sok jó dolog van itt


----------



## Ludikata (2010 December 11)

Még ötöt kell írnom, és elbúcsúzom....


----------



## erus1985 (2010 December 11)

Szabolcs-megye


----------



## Ludikata (2010 December 11)

Szia fantime!


----------



## erus1985 (2010 December 11)

Csenger


----------



## fantime (2010 December 11)

lehet


----------



## erus1985 (2010 December 11)

Hűűű de messze vagy


----------



## Ludikata (2010 December 11)

Jó, hogy itt vagytok, így nem érzem annyira hülyének magam


----------



## erus1985 (2010 December 11)

Ok,örülök hogy beszélgettünk


----------



## erus1985 (2010 December 11)

Még 5


----------



## Ludikata (2010 December 11)

Minden jót nektek, jó letöltést!


----------



## erus1985 (2010 December 11)

:d


----------



## Ludikata (2010 December 11)

És boldog Karácsonyt,
Sziasztok!


----------



## erus1985 (2010 December 11)

Nektek is jó töltögetést


----------



## kukorijozsef (2010 December 11)

kössz


----------



## erus1985 (2010 December 11)

Sok j:shock:ó cucc van itt


----------



## erus1985 (2010 December 11)

Boldog karácsonyt!


----------



## erus1985 (2010 December 11)

Sziasztok


----------



## kukorijozsef (2010 December 11)

:d:d


kukorijozsef írta:


> kössz


----------



## kukorijozsef (2010 December 11)

szép napot mindenkinek!!!!!


----------



## hat6os (2010 December 11)

12


----------



## hat6os (2010 December 11)

sziasztok


----------



## hat6os (2010 December 11)

háromnegyed


----------



## Zsazsa61 (2010 December 11)

Köszönöm a tanácsot.


----------



## Zsazsa61 (2010 December 11)

Szép napot Neked is !


----------



## hat6os (2010 December 11)

meg


----------



## hat6os (2010 December 11)

17


----------



## kukorijozsef (2010 December 11)

szép napot!!!!


----------



## kukorijozsef (2010 December 11)

kisskisssziasztok !!!!


----------



## stella131 (2010 December 11)




----------



## stella131 (2010 December 11)




----------



## stella131 (2010 December 11)

18


----------



## caviking (2010 December 11)

1


----------



## caviking (2010 December 11)

*2.*


----------



## hat6os (2010 December 11)

19


----------



## hat6os (2010 December 11)

+egy


----------



## hat6os (2010 December 11)

utso


----------



## hat6os (2010 December 11)

végeztem


----------



## klope (2010 December 11)

haho


----------



## klope (2010 December 11)

én is új vagyok


----------



## klope (2010 December 11)

hogy valamiről be is számoljak: Esik a hóóóóó!!!


----------



## klope (2010 December 11)




----------



## klope (2010 December 11)




----------



## klope (2010 December 11)

nálam irtó lassú ez a fórum... :-(


----------



## klope (2010 December 11)

szívás


----------



## klope (2010 December 11)

;-(


----------



## klope (2010 December 11)

hajrá, hajrá!!!


----------



## klope (2010 December 11)

csiga-biga


----------



## klope (2010 December 11)

meg kell dolgozni a 20 hozzászólásért


----------



## klope (2010 December 11)

12


----------



## klope (2010 December 11)

13


----------



## klope (2010 December 11)

14


----------



## klope (2010 December 11)

15 huhhh...


----------



## klope (2010 December 11)

16


----------



## klope (2010 December 11)

17


----------



## klope (2010 December 11)

még 3


----------



## klope (2010 December 11)

2


----------



## klope (2010 December 11)

végeeee


----------



## klope (2010 December 11)

remélem


----------



## joczo (2010 December 11)

**



Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


Köszi 1.


----------



## joczo (2010 December 11)

**



Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


Köszi 2.


----------



## joczo (2010 December 11)

3


----------



## joczo (2010 December 11)

4.


----------



## joczo (2010 December 11)

5.


----------



## joczo (2010 December 11)

6.


----------



## joczo (2010 December 11)

7.


----------



## joczo (2010 December 11)

8.


----------



## hegedus.petra (2010 December 11)

1


----------



## hegedus.petra (2010 December 11)

2


----------



## hegedus.petra (2010 December 11)

3


----------



## hegedus.petra (2010 December 11)

4


----------



## hegedus.petra (2010 December 11)

5


----------



## hegedus.petra (2010 December 11)

6


----------



## hegedus.petra (2010 December 11)

7


----------



## hegedus.petra (2010 December 11)

8


----------



## hegedus.petra (2010 December 11)

999


----------



## hegedus.petra (2010 December 11)

10


----------



## hegedus.petra (2010 December 11)

11


----------



## hegedus.petra (2010 December 11)

12


----------



## hegedus.petra (2010 December 11)

13


----------



## hegedus.petra (2010 December 11)

14


----------



## hegedus.petra (2010 December 11)

15


----------



## hegedus.petra (2010 December 11)

16


----------



## hegedus.petra (2010 December 11)

17


----------



## hegedus.petra (2010 December 11)

18


----------



## hegedus.petra (2010 December 11)

19


----------



## hegedus.petra (2010 December 11)

20


----------



## joczo (2010 December 11)

8.


----------



## joczo (2010 December 11)

9


----------



## joczo (2010 December 11)

10


----------



## joczo (2010 December 11)

11


----------



## joczo (2010 December 11)

12


----------



## joczo (2010 December 11)

13


----------



## joczo (2010 December 11)

14


----------



## kiszöszi (2010 December 11)

köszi


----------



## kiszöszi (2010 December 11)

köszi2


----------



## joczo (2010 December 11)

15


----------



## kiszöszi (2010 December 11)

k3


----------



## joczo (2010 December 11)

16


----------



## kiszöszi (2010 December 11)

köszi4


----------



## kiszöszi (2010 December 11)

köszi5


----------



## kiszöszi (2010 December 11)

köszi6


----------



## kiszöszi (2010 December 11)

köszi 7


----------



## joczo (2010 December 11)

17


----------



## kiszöszi (2010 December 11)

köszi 8


----------



## joczo (2010 December 11)

már csak 3


----------



## kiszöszi (2010 December 11)

köszi 9


----------



## joczo (2010 December 11)

már csak 2


----------



## kiszöszi (2010 December 11)

köszi 10


----------



## joczo (2010 December 11)

már csak 1


----------



## kiszöszi (2010 December 11)

*köszi 11*


----------



## joczo (2010 December 11)

end


----------



## kiszöszi (2010 December 11)

*köszi 12*


----------



## kiszöszi (2010 December 11)

*köszi 13*


----------



## joczo (2010 December 11)

még 1 ráadás hogy biztos legyen THX


----------



## kiszöszi (2010 December 11)

*köszi 14*


----------



## kiszöszi (2010 December 11)

*köszi 15*


----------



## kiszöszi (2010 December 11)

*köszi 16*


----------



## kiszöszi (2010 December 11)

*köszi 17*


----------



## kiszöszi (2010 December 11)

*köszi 18*


----------



## kiszöszi (2010 December 11)

*köszi 19*


----------



## kiszöszi (2010 December 11)

*végre* vége


----------



## fapumaric (2010 December 11)

igende csak midi érdekek


----------



## zzsuzsa (2010 December 11)

*zzsuzsa*



kaláris írta:


> székelykáposszta


 almáspite


----------



## fapumaric (2010 December 11)

2-napos reg szükséges


----------



## zzsuzsa (2010 December 11)

*zzsuzsa*



zzsuzsa írta:


> almáspite


 eperlekvár


----------



## zzsuzsa (2010 December 11)

*zzsuzsa*



zzsuzsa írta:


> eperlekvár


 rácponty


----------



## zzsuzsa (2010 December 11)

*zzsuzsa*



zzsuzsa írta:


> rácponty


 tyukhúsleves


----------



## zzsuzsa (2010 December 11)

*zzsuzsa*



zzsuzsa írta:


> tyukhúsleves


 saslik


----------



## zzsuzsa (2010 December 11)

*zzsuzsa*



zzsuzsa írta:


> saslik


káposztáskocka


----------



## zzsuzsa (2010 December 11)

*zzsuzsa*



zzsuzsa írta:


> káposztáskocka


 almabor


----------



## zzsuzsa (2010 December 11)

*zzsuzsa*



zzsuzsa írta:


> almabor


ribizlibor


----------



## zzsuzsa (2010 December 11)

*zzsuzsa*



zzsuzsa írta:


> ribizlibor


 rakottkel


----------



## zzsuzsa (2010 December 11)

*zzsuzsa*



zzsuzsa írta:


> rakottkel


lángos


----------



## zzsuzsa (2010 December 11)

*zzsuzsa*



zzsuzsa írta:


> lángos


 sárgadinnye saláta


----------



## zzsuzsa (2010 December 11)

*zzsuzsa*



zzsuzsa írta:


> sárgadinnye saláta


akácméz


----------



## revact (2010 December 11)

*hello*

oke kezdem sziasztok 1


----------



## zzsuzsa (2010 December 11)

*zzsuzsa*



zzsuzsa írta:


> akácméz


zellerkrémleves


----------



## revact (2010 December 11)

*remeelem*

ez a 2


----------



## revact (2010 December 11)

*lassu 3*

ha ha harom 3


----------



## revact (2010 December 11)

*megorulok*

4 ahrh


----------



## revact (2010 December 11)

*mer 51*

mer van errre szukseg 5


----------



## revact (2010 December 11)

*flex*

6 fwkefkc


----------



## Kistanítónéni (2010 December 11)

Köszönjük!


----------



## revact (2010 December 11)

*ketrec*

ketrec 7


----------



## revact (2010 December 11)

*lajos*

8 asd


----------



## Kistanítónéni (2010 December 11)

kalljisjk


----------



## revact (2010 December 11)

*gondol*

gondolatrendorseg 9


----------



## Kistanítónéni (2010 December 11)

Jó, hogy van ez a lehetőség.


----------



## revact (2010 December 11)

*vewr*

10 vegre\


----------



## Kistanítónéni (2010 December 11)

Nagyon tetszik ez az oldal!


----------



## Kistanítónéni (2010 December 11)

Mennyi van még.


----------



## revact (2010 December 11)

*cxv*

Haha


----------



## Kistanítónéni (2010 December 11)

Még vagy 15.


----------



## revact (2010 December 11)

*puzzola*

en nem irni


----------



## Kistanítónéni (2010 December 11)

De látom nem vagyok egyedül.


----------



## revact (2010 December 11)

en enni


----------



## Kistanítónéni (2010 December 11)

klnaddw


----------



## revact (2010 December 11)

bizony nem szevasz kistanitoneni


----------



## Kistanítónéni (2010 December 11)

kjkjashhub


----------



## revact (2010 December 11)

hol van almaskamaras????


----------



## Kistanítónéni (2010 December 11)

lkoijm


----------



## revact (2010 December 11)

nem emlekszem hany


----------



## revact (2010 December 11)

de oda van irva vagyon


----------



## revact (2010 December 11)

artanyhazi loncsar


----------



## Kistanítónéni (2010 December 11)

lkwokwkm,


----------



## revact (2010 December 11)

meg 2


----------



## Kistanítónéni (2010 December 11)

kjijsinjs


----------



## revact (2010 December 11)

nadragulya belendek


----------



## Kistanítónéni (2010 December 11)

még 7


----------



## revact (2010 December 11)

meg egy biztos ami


----------



## Kistanítónéni (2010 December 11)

még 6


----------



## Kistanítónéni (2010 December 11)

még 5


----------



## revact (2010 December 11)

naaa legyen mar vmi


----------



## Kistanítónéni (2010 December 11)

már csak 4 a 20-hoz


----------



## Kistanítónéni (2010 December 11)

neked már meg van . Nem?


----------



## Kistanítónéni (2010 December 11)

ott oldalt jelzi a kék mezőben


----------



## Kistanítónéni (2010 December 11)

ez az utolsó


----------



## eva6212 (2010 December 11)

hajrá!


----------



## samusan (2010 December 11)

ismét itt vok!


----------



## samusan (2010 December 11)

http://s2.sfgame.hu/index.php?rec=29987


----------



## Kpista (2010 December 11)

xfaktor


----------



## Kpista (2010 December 11)

19


----------



## Kpista (2010 December 11)

18


----------



## Kpista (2010 December 11)

17


----------



## Kpista (2010 December 11)

16


----------



## Kpista (2010 December 11)

15


----------



## kukorijozsef (2010 December 11)

kössz


----------



## kukorijozsef (2010 December 11)

jó ötlet karácsonyra


----------



## Kpista (2010 December 11)

14


----------



## Kpista (2010 December 11)

13


----------



## Kpista (2010 December 11)

12


----------



## Kpista (2010 December 11)

11


----------



## Kpista (2010 December 11)

10


----------



## Kpista (2010 December 11)

9


----------



## Kpista (2010 December 11)

8


----------



## Kpista (2010 December 11)

7


----------



## Kpista (2010 December 11)

6


----------



## Kpista (2010 December 11)

5


----------



## Kpista (2010 December 11)

4


----------



## Kpista (2010 December 11)

3


----------



## Kpista (2010 December 11)

2


----------



## Kpista (2010 December 11)

1


----------



## Kpista (2010 December 11)

0


----------



## Gsx-rr (2010 December 11)

Sziasztok! Ez az első üzenetem!


----------



## Gsx-rr (2010 December 11)

Szeretnék szép karácsonyi dalokat!


----------



## Gsx-rr (2010 December 11)

Itt találtam is!


----------



## Gsx-rr (2010 December 11)

És hangoskönyveket is!


----------



## Gsx-rr (2010 December 11)

Azt is találtam!


----------



## Gsx-rr (2010 December 11)

Remélem ma le is tudom tölteni amit szeretnék!


----------



## Gsx-rr (2010 December 11)

7


----------



## Gsx-rr (2010 December 11)

8


----------



## Gsx-rr (2010 December 11)

9


----------



## Gsx-rr (2010 December 11)

10


----------



## Gsx-rr (2010 December 11)

Túl vagyok a felén!


----------



## Gsx-rr (2010 December 11)

12


----------



## Gsx-rr (2010 December 11)

13


----------



## Gsx-rr (2010 December 11)

14


----------



## Gsx-rr (2010 December 11)

15


----------



## Gsx-rr (2010 December 11)

16


----------



## seva1979 (2010 December 11)

*szia*

Egyrészt beköszönés, másrészt a másik hozzászólásgyűjtögetős téma sajnos lezárva, amit annyira nem értek, hogy miért. 

De a jószándékot érzékelem és értékelem.

seva


----------



## seva1979 (2010 December 11)

és most visszaszámlálok majd..

19


----------



## Gsx-rr (2010 December 11)

17


----------



## Gsx-rr (2010 December 11)

18


----------



## Gsx-rr (2010 December 11)

19


----------



## xxk (2010 December 11)

eemsi írta:


> spammerré válj, de te hozzá akarsz férni mindenhez, nem tudsz ellenállni



Jahh, asszem van benne valami. Ez a szabály nagyon jó arra, hogy az ember sokat rizsázzon a semmiről és teleszemetelje az elektronikus közösséget


----------



## Gsx-rr (2010 December 11)

20


----------



## Gsx-rr (2010 December 11)

21 lenne!


----------



## Gsx-rr (2010 December 11)

Miért nem tudok még mindíg letölteni?


----------



## xxk (2010 December 11)

msandor írta:


> Elég nehézkes az oldal használata és nagyon lassú.



Így legalább hamar letelik a 2 napos várakozási idő 
Nekem ez már a 7. Szóval értelmes szövegeléssel is össze lehet gyűjteni a kvótát


----------



## Béresné (2010 December 11)

tetszik


----------



## Béresné (2010 December 11)

az


----------



## Béresné (2010 December 11)

oldal


----------



## Béresné (2010 December 11)

,


----------



## Béresné (2010 December 11)

bár


----------



## Béresné (2010 December 11)

egyenlőre


----------



## ka318 (2010 December 11)

Hali! Egy értelmes bejegyzés.


----------



## Béresné (2010 December 11)

nem


----------



## ka318 (2010 December 11)

Két értelmes bejegyzés.


----------



## Béresné (2010 December 11)

igazán


----------



## ka318 (2010 December 11)

Harmadik bejegyzés.


----------



## Béresné (2010 December 11)

találom


----------



## ka318 (2010 December 11)

Húúú de elfáradtam. Azt hiszem pihenek holnapig.


----------



## Béresné (2010 December 11)

amit


----------



## Béresné (2010 December 11)

keresek


----------



## Béresné (2010 December 11)

10


----------



## Béresné (2010 December 11)

9


----------



## Béresné (2010 December 11)

8


----------



## Béresné (2010 December 11)

7


----------



## Béresné (2010 December 11)

6


----------



## Béresné (2010 December 11)

5


----------



## Béresné (2010 December 11)

4


----------



## Béresné (2010 December 11)

3


----------



## Béresné (2010 December 11)

2


----------



## Béresné (2010 December 11)

1


----------



## ndgabi (2010 December 12)

Mihez hellene hozzászolni 20szor


----------



## vanti (2010 December 12)

Üdvözletem Tahitótfaluból!


----------



## ndgabi (2010 December 12)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


 Boldog unnepeket


----------



## ndgabi (2010 December 12)

*Hát mit irjak*

talán az abct


----------



## ndgabi (2010 December 12)

*Ja hosszabitani?*



ndgabi írta:


> talán az abct


Hat nem gumi_


----------



## DzsonConor (2010 December 12)

Üdvözlet minden igaz magyarnak!


----------



## DzsonConor (2010 December 12)

A magyarság manapság végveszélyben van!


----------



## DzsonConor (2010 December 12)

Magyarország megszállása és elfoglalása folyamatban van!!!


----------



## DzsonConor (2010 December 12)

A magyarság létszáma fogyatkozóban!


----------



## DzsonConor (2010 December 12)

A cionista kazár zsidók folyamatosan mérgezik a magyarokat és más népeket is!!!


----------



## Agicica1977 (2010 December 12)

Sziasztok!

Szeretnék 20 hozzászólást összeszedni és ehhez szerentém a segítségeteket kérni, tehát ne fogjátok vissza magatokat és bátran fogadom a köszöneteket.

Mindenkinek Boldog Karácsonyi Ünnepeket!


----------



## juhaszan (2010 December 12)

23


----------



## Zsootty (2010 December 12)

Üdv mindenkinek. Engem főleg a zenei alapok érdekelnek. Láttam itt sokat, ezért regisztráltam. Természetesen, nekem is vannak alapjaim, úgyhogy én is azért töltögetek, ha tudok.


----------



## simssene (2010 December 12)

..


----------



## atilanta74 (2010 December 12)

szisztok
nálam a karóra telefonok viszik a prímet


----------



## atilanta74 (2010 December 12)

igen ez a reklám bedobálás jó üzlet vkinek


----------



## atilanta74 (2010 December 12)

én is most tervezem as használatát


----------



## atilanta74 (2010 December 12)

10


----------



## atilanta74 (2010 December 12)

11


----------



## atilanta74 (2010 December 12)

11


----------



## atilanta74 (2010 December 12)

11


----------



## atilanta74 (2010 December 12)

11


----------



## atilanta74 (2010 December 12)

11


----------



## atilanta74 (2010 December 12)

11


----------



## atilanta74 (2010 December 12)

11


----------



## atilanta74 (2010 December 12)

igen


----------



## atilanta74 (2010 December 12)

ok


----------



## adry1004 (2010 December 12)

Köszönjük szépen 
Én már küldtem 20-at ...de nem tudok letölteni alapokat....vajon miért lehet???  elszomorodtam


----------



## adry1004 (2010 December 12)

Küldök még párat....de ennyire nem számolhattam el a 20-at


----------



## atilanta74 (2010 December 12)

én magyar film függő vagyok de nem fogott meg annyira


----------



## atilanta74 (2010 December 12)

nygy film a pillangó


----------



## atilanta74 (2010 December 12)

jó film az addig jár a korsó...


----------



## saca111 (2010 December 12)

*Simon István : Fák siratása*

*[FONT=&quot]Hol a madarak fészkelni szerettek, [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
*[FONT=&quot]s dallal verték fel a gerincet, völgyet:[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]vágják az erdőt, mit a dér lepett meg, [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]a tiszta fagyban a fák hanyattdőlnek.[/FONT]*[/FONT]


----------



## saca111 (2010 December 12)

*Simon István : Fák siratása*

*[FONT=&quot]Hanyattdőlnek, és rá a felkavart nép,[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
*[FONT=&quot]fűrész szétmetszi, aki éri vágja.[/FONT]*[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*[/FONT]


----------



## saca111 (2010 December 12)

*Simon István : Fák siratása*

*[FONT=&quot]Ki bánja? Nemrég egy letört rossz gallyért [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] *[FONT=&quot]cellákat rótt ki a vármegyeháza.[/FONT]*[/FONT]​


----------



## saca111 (2010 December 12)

*Simon István : Fák siratása*

*[FONT=&quot]Magyarázzák is most az erdőőrnek,[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]*[FONT=&quot]amíg kutyája zörgeti a cserjést: [/FONT]*[/FONT][FONT=&quot]*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*[/FONT]​


----------



## saca111 (2010 December 12)

*Simon István : Fák siratása*

*[FONT=&quot]Hol a madarak fészkelni szerettek, [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
*[FONT=&quot]s dallal verték fel a gerincet, völgyet:[/FONT]*[/FONT]


----------



## saca111 (2010 December 12)

*Simon István : Fák siratása*

*[FONT=&quot]vágják az erdőt, mit a dér lepett meg, [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
*[FONT=&quot]a tiszta fagyban a fák hanyattdőlnek.[/FONT]*[/FONT]


----------



## saca111 (2010 December 12)

*Simon István : Fák siratása*

*[FONT=&quot]Hanyattdőlnek, és rá a felkavart nép,[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
*[FONT=&quot]fűrész szétmetszi, aki éri vágja.[/FONT]*[/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*[/FONT]​ ​


----------



## saca111 (2010 December 12)

*Simon István : Fák siratása*

*[FONT=&quot]Ki bánja? Nemrég egy letört rossz gallyért [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
*[FONT=&quot]cellákat rótt ki a vármegyeháza.[/FONT]*[/FONT]​


----------



## saca111 (2010 December 12)

*Simon István : Fák siratása*

*[FONT=&quot]Magyarázzák is most az erdőőrnek,[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
*[FONT=&quot]amíg kutyája zörgeti a cserjést: [/FONT]*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]“Miénk most minden!” –egész nap pörölnek[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
*[FONT=&quot]halálraszántan a villogó fejszék.[/FONT]*[/FONT]


----------



## saca111 (2010 December 12)

*Simon István : Fák siratása*

*[FONT=&quot]S meghal az erdő, mehet a madárhad [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
*[FONT=&quot]más országokba, s a téli újhold [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]talán hófedte koronát sem láthat [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]csak az oldalon ezer vérző tuskót,[/FONT]*[/FONT]


----------



## saca111 (2010 December 12)

*Simon István : Fák siratása*

*[FONT=&quot]Zsongó tölgyeknek havas temetőjét,[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
*[FONT=&quot]dúlt csapáit a felkavart napoknak.[/FONT]*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot] Ó, birtokodra fejszével törő nép, [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
*[FONT=&quot]ne feledd el, hogy te maradsz itt holnap.[/FONT]*[/FONT]


----------



## saca111 (2010 December 12)

*Simon István : Fák siratása*

*[FONT=&quot]Hogy jövő is lesz – ki gondol ma rája? [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
*[FONT=&quot]Csak mámor van, ha a m a g u n k é t vágjuk.[/FONT]*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]Szerencsétlen nép ős tragádiája —[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
*[FONT=&quot]tán koporsónak sem lesz holnap fájuk.[/FONT]*[/FONT]


----------



## renagabor (2010 December 12)

*1*

1


----------



## renagabor (2010 December 12)

2


----------



## renagabor (2010 December 12)

3


----------



## renagabor (2010 December 12)

4


----------



## renagabor (2010 December 12)

5


----------



## renagabor (2010 December 12)

6


----------



## renagabor (2010 December 12)

7


----------



## renagabor (2010 December 12)

8


----------



## renagabor (2010 December 12)

9


----------



## renagabor (2010 December 12)

10


----------



## renagabor (2010 December 12)

11


----------



## renagabor (2010 December 12)

12


----------



## 2_slow (2010 December 12)

sziasztok, hello mindenki!


----------



## renagabor (2010 December 12)

13


----------



## renagabor (2010 December 12)

14


----------



## 2_slow (2010 December 12)

1


----------



## verdeleth (2010 December 12)

január


----------



## renagabor (2010 December 12)

15


----------



## renagabor (2010 December 12)

16


----------



## verdeleth (2010 December 12)

február


----------



## renagabor (2010 December 12)

17


----------



## verdeleth (2010 December 12)

március


----------



## renagabor (2010 December 12)

18


----------



## renagabor (2010 December 12)

19


----------



## renagabor (2010 December 12)

20


----------



## renagabor (2010 December 12)

21


----------



## verdeleth (2010 December 12)

április


----------



## verdeleth (2010 December 12)

május


----------



## Rami15k (2010 December 12)

Sziasztok!
Mindenkinek kellemes délutánt


----------



## breko91 (2010 December 12)

sziasztok


----------



## breko91 (2010 December 12)

19


----------



## breko91 (2010 December 12)

18


----------



## breko91 (2010 December 12)

még 17


----------



## breko91 (2010 December 12)

16............


----------



## breko91 (2010 December 12)

15.....másféltíz


----------



## breko91 (2010 December 12)

14....?? még? :O


----------



## breko91 (2010 December 12)

13....


----------



## breko91 (2010 December 12)

12..... mindjárt megvan a fele


----------



## breko91 (2010 December 12)

11...11!!


----------



## breko91 (2010 December 12)

10!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## csanadyne (2010 December 12)

Szia


----------



## csanadyne (2010 December 12)

20


----------



## csanadyne (2010 December 12)

19


----------



## csanadyne (2010 December 12)

18


----------



## csanadyne (2010 December 12)

17


----------



## csanadyne (2010 December 12)

16


----------



## john77 (2010 December 12)

Előre is boldog karácsonyt mindenkinek!


----------



## csanadyne (2010 December 12)

15


----------



## csanadyne (2010 December 12)

14


----------



## breko91 (2010 December 12)

9!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## csanadyne (2010 December 12)

13


----------



## csanadyne (2010 December 12)

12


----------



## breko91 (2010 December 12)

Istenbizony ateista vagyok!


----------



## csanadyne (2010 December 12)

11


----------



## breko91 (2010 December 12)

xD


----------



## csanadyne (2010 December 12)

10


----------



## csanadyne (2010 December 12)

9


----------



## breko91 (2010 December 12)

1.


----------



## breko91 (2010 December 12)

Napiszar Lááááááw!


----------



## breko91 (2010 December 12)

=)=)=)=)=)=)=)=)


----------



## breko91 (2010 December 12)

(+[_]%)


----------



## csanadyne (2010 December 12)

8


----------



## csanadyne (2010 December 12)

7 
Azért sietek ennyire, mert keresztszemes mintákat szeretnék nézegetni.


----------



## csanadyne (2010 December 12)

6


----------



## csanadyne (2010 December 12)

5


----------



## breko91 (2010 December 12)

-.-"


----------



## csanadyne (2010 December 12)

4


----------



## breko91 (2010 December 12)

Wtf?????


----------



## csanadyne (2010 December 12)

A 3. gyertyát ma kell meggyújtani!


----------



## csanadyne (2010 December 12)

2


----------



## breko91 (2010 December 12)

-----------------------------------------------------------
Ha kivágod ezt a kupont, vehetsz egy új monitort 
-----------------------------------------------------------


----------



## csanadyne (2010 December 12)

1


----------



## csanadyne (2010 December 12)

Szerinted ezek után megnézhetem a képeket?


----------



## breko91 (2010 December 12)

nem hiszem


----------



## breko91 (2010 December 12)

=)


----------



## isaja53 (2010 December 12)

Szia 1


----------



## isaja53 (2010 December 12)

Szia 2


----------



## isaja53 (2010 December 12)

*Üzenet*

Szia3


----------



## isaja53 (2010 December 12)

4


----------



## isaja53 (2010 December 12)

*Üzenet*

5


----------



## isaja53 (2010 December 12)

*Üzenet*

6


----------



## isaja53 (2010 December 12)

7


----------



## isaja53 (2010 December 12)

*Üzenet*

8


----------



## isaja53 (2010 December 12)

*Üzenet*

9


----------



## isaja53 (2010 December 12)

*Üzenet*

10


----------



## isaja53 (2010 December 12)

11


----------



## isaja53 (2010 December 12)

*Üzenet*

12


----------



## isaja53 (2010 December 12)

*Üzenet*

13


----------



## isaja53 (2010 December 12)

*Üzenet*

14


----------



## isaja53 (2010 December 12)

*Üzenet*

15


----------



## isaja53 (2010 December 12)

*Üzenet*

16


----------



## isaja53 (2010 December 12)

17


----------



## isaja53 (2010 December 12)

*Üzenet*

18


----------



## isaja53 (2010 December 12)

*Üzenet*

19


----------



## isaja53 (2010 December 12)

*Üzenet*

20


----------



## isaja53 (2010 December 12)

21


----------



## isaja53 (2010 December 12)

22


----------



## UMI74 (2010 December 12)

köszönöm


----------



## jantovics (2010 December 12)

kiss:neutral::444:


Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


----------



## mukimvbp91 (2010 December 12)

Ohh az remek


----------



## mukimvbp91 (2010 December 12)

Tényleg ötletes


----------



## mukimvbp91 (2010 December 12)

Ez az oldal


----------



## jantovics (2010 December 12)

*ok*

ez jó?


----------



## mukimvbp91 (2010 December 12)

Így gyorsan


----------



## mukimvbp91 (2010 December 12)

meg lehet a


----------



## jantovics (2010 December 12)

mi kell még


----------



## mukimvbp91 (2010 December 12)

20


----------



## jantovics (2010 December 12)

ez jó lesz


----------



## mukimvbp91 (2010 December 12)

hozzá szólás


----------



## jantovics (2010 December 12)

ez az ötödik


----------



## jantovics (2010 December 12)

már 6


----------



## jantovics (2010 December 12)

ez a 7


----------



## mukimvbp91 (2010 December 12)

Itt Martonvásáron


----------



## jantovics (2010 December 12)

most a 8


----------



## mukimvbp91 (2010 December 12)

már nem esik a havas eső.. :S


----------



## jantovics (2010 December 12)

már 9


----------



## mukimvbp91 (2010 December 12)

Holnap hajnalban -4°C lessz


----------



## jantovics (2010 December 12)

ez a 10


----------



## jantovics (2010 December 12)

de jó már 11


----------



## mukimvbp91 (2010 December 12)

Csütörtökön a nappali -4, éjszaka -9-10.. :S


----------



## jantovics (2010 December 12)

ez a 12


----------



## mukimvbp91 (2010 December 12)

ma megolvadt.. éjszaka lefagy..


----------



## jantovics (2010 December 12)

mindjárt vége 13


----------



## jantovics (2010 December 12)

14 de jó


----------



## mukimvbp91 (2010 December 12)

éjszaka meg lefagy..


----------



## mukimvbp91 (2010 December 12)

remélhetőleg nem lessz baleset.. :S


----------



## jantovics (2010 December 12)

ja 15


----------



## jantovics (2010 December 12)

biztos 16


----------



## jantovics (2010 December 12)

ez már17


----------



## jantovics (2010 December 12)

még 3


----------



## jantovics (2010 December 12)

már csak 2


----------



## jantovics (2010 December 12)

még 1


----------



## jantovics (2010 December 12)

ez a 20


----------



## mukimvbp91 (2010 December 12)

Üdv!


----------



## mukimvbp91 (2010 December 12)

Már írtam kicsivel több mint 20hozzászólást.. és meg nem ma regisztrálatam be.. talán nem is ebben az évben.. :S és semmi változás..


----------



## mukimvbp91 (2010 December 12)

Have nice Day!
Szép napot!


----------



## mukimvbp91 (2010 December 12)

"Süt a nap, nehogy szomorú légy..."


----------



## mukimvbp91 (2010 December 12)

Me too


----------



## mukimvbp91 (2010 December 12)

lehet megvan.. :S de mégmindíg nemtudok letölteni e-bookot.. :S
Herman Wouk - Hajsza (pdf)


----------



## mukimvbp91 (2010 December 12)

Még indíg nem..


----------



## mukimvbp91 (2010 December 12)

Kevés.. nem megy... :S


----------



## Bütyőke (2010 December 12)

Jó, hogy megalkottátok ezt az oldalt4 Köszönöm.


----------



## Bütyőke (2010 December 12)

már csak kilenc üzenet kell


----------



## Bütyőke (2010 December 12)

vagy csak nyolc?


----------



## Bütyőke (2010 December 12)

nem is! már csak hét


----------



## Bütyőke (2010 December 12)

na még hat és ...


----------



## Bütyőke (2010 December 12)

öt lépésre a kívánt könyvtől


----------



## Bütyőke (2010 December 12)

még négy


----------



## Bütyőke (2010 December 12)

három


----------



## Bütyőke (2010 December 12)

kettő


----------



## Bütyőke (2010 December 12)

egy


----------



## Bütyőke (2010 December 12)

és a ráadás + a 48 óra :..:


----------



## mukimvbp91 (2010 December 12)

ez az :$


----------



## mokahat (2010 December 12)

köszi a lehetőséget


----------



## mokahat (2010 December 12)

még kell egy csomo


----------



## mokahat (2010 December 12)

kell a könyv


----------



## mokahat (2010 December 12)

nagyon


----------



## mokahat (2010 December 12)

de nagyon


----------



## mokahat (2010 December 12)

köszi a lehetőséget


----------



## mokahat (2010 December 12)

még


----------



## mokahat (2010 December 12)

és még


----------



## mokahat (2010 December 12)

még és még


----------



## mokahat (2010 December 12)

soha nem lesz vége


----------



## mokahat (2010 December 12)

kell a német


----------



## mokahat (2010 December 12)

meg a tankkönyvek


----------



## mokahat (2010 December 12)

meg egy csomo minden


----------



## mokahat (2010 December 12)

jo ez az oldal


----------



## mokahat (2010 December 12)

csak


----------



## mokahat (2010 December 12)

sok vele a macera


----------



## mokahat (2010 December 12)

de remélem megéri


----------



## mokahat (2010 December 12)

német könyvek jövök


----------



## mokahat (2010 December 12)

már csak kettő kell


----------



## mokahat (2010 December 12)

reméljük ez az utolsó


----------



## mokahat (2010 December 12)

mégegyszer köszi a lehetőséget


----------



## mokahat (2010 December 12)

miért nem tudom letölteni


----------



## mokahat (2010 December 12)

mikor szerintem meg van a 20 üzenet


----------



## Lenamoon (2010 December 12)

*helló*

Sziasztok, Mindenkinek.


----------



## Lenamoon (2010 December 12)

Szeretnék....:razz:


----------



## Lenamoon (2010 December 12)

Sok..


----------



## Lenamoon (2010 December 12)

Sok


----------



## Lenamoon (2010 December 12)

Rengeteg


----------



## Lenamoon (2010 December 12)

Könyvet


----------



## Lenamoon (2010 December 12)

ol-


----------



## Lenamoon (2010 December 12)

vas-


----------



## Lenamoon (2010 December 12)

ni


----------



## Lenamoon (2010 December 12)

hi


----------



## Lenamoon (2010 December 12)

ány


----------



## Lenamoon (2010 December 12)

ta


----------



## Lenamoon (2010 December 12)

la


----------



## Lenamoon (2010 December 12)

laaa


----------



## Lenamoon (2010 December 12)

Halihó remélem


----------



## Lenamoon (2010 December 12)

hogykiss


----------



## Lenamoon (2010 December 12)

már


----------



## Lenamoon (2010 December 12)

nem sok


----------



## Lenamoon (2010 December 12)

kell


----------



## Lenamoon (2010 December 12)

hozzááá


----------



## Lenamoon (2010 December 12)

Ésss most már remélem sikerül....köszönöm Nektek, ha nem akkor nem tudom, hogy mi lesz...


----------



## mokahat (2010 December 12)

még mindig nem megy a letöltés


----------



## mokahat (2010 December 12)

szomorú vagyok


----------



## gitzgirl (2010 December 12)

*hy*

hy


----------



## gitzgirl (2010 December 12)

leakarom


----------



## gitzgirl (2010 December 12)

a


----------



## gitzgirl (2010 December 12)

meg


----------



## gitzgirl (2010 December 12)

starshine


----------



## gitzgirl (2010 December 12)

tölteni


----------



## gitzgirl (2010 December 12)

bella sara


----------



## gitzgirl (2010 December 12)

segitség


----------



## gitzgirl (2010 December 12)

van


----------



## gitzgirl (2010 December 12)

sonic-os?


----------



## gitzgirl (2010 December 12)

s.o.s


----------



## gitzgirl (2010 December 12)

szeretem


----------



## gitzgirl (2010 December 12)

lovas


----------



## gitzgirl (2010 December 12)

játék


----------



## gitzgirl (2010 December 12)

sonicosat


----------



## gitzgirl (2010 December 12)

is


----------



## gitzgirl (2010 December 12)

szereteni


----------



## gitzgirl (2010 December 12)

l.o.l


----------



## gitzgirl (2010 December 12)

puszpusz


----------



## gitzgirl (2010 December 12)

viszlát! és köszi!


----------



## lorinclaci2000 (2010 December 12)

ivott volna kevesebbet


----------



## corbeau1986 (2010 December 12)

köszi


----------



## corbeau1986 (2010 December 12)

2


----------



## corbeau1986 (2010 December 12)

3


----------



## corbeau1986 (2010 December 12)

4


----------



## corbeau1986 (2010 December 12)

5


----------



## corbeau1986 (2010 December 12)

6


----------



## corbeau1986 (2010 December 12)

7


----------



## corbeau1986 (2010 December 12)

8


----------



## corbeau1986 (2010 December 12)

9


----------



## corbeau1986 (2010 December 12)

10


----------



## corbeau1986 (2010 December 12)

11


----------



## corbeau1986 (2010 December 12)

12


----------



## corbeau1986 (2010 December 12)

13


----------



## corbeau1986 (2010 December 12)

14


----------



## corbeau1986 (2010 December 12)

15


----------



## corbeau1986 (2010 December 12)

16


----------



## corbeau1986 (2010 December 12)

17


----------



## corbeau1986 (2010 December 12)

18


----------



## corbeau1986 (2010 December 12)

19


----------



## corbeau1986 (2010 December 12)

20


----------



## corbeau1986 (2010 December 12)

biztos, ami biztos...


----------



## Bogika45 (2010 December 12)

*Segítség!!!!!*

:..:NAGYON ÚJ VAGYOK, SEGÍTSETEK, MERT NAGYON NEHEZEN KEZELEM A "LAPOT". MENTSÉGEM CSAK ANNYI, HOGY A MUNKÁM MIATT RITKÁN "VAGYOK ITT", PEDIG NAGYON TETSZIK ITT MINDEN.
/ NE NEVESSETEK, DE MÉG A TÉMÁT SEM TUDTAM MEGNYITNI /
KATALIN/ANYÓKA IRÁNYÍTOTT IDE, Ő MÁR FELAJÁNLOTTA, HOGY SEGÍT.....DE, MIT MONDJAK 2 NEKI KÜLDÖTT ÜZENETEM SEM TALÁLT CÉLBA  PEDIG SZERETNÉK ÁLLANDÓ TAG LENNI, DE NÉLKÜLETEK NEM FOG MENNI.....
MINDEN ÉRDEKEL, FŐLEG AZOK A TÉMÁK, AMIK A MUNKÁMBA VÁGNAK.
MOST ÉN SEGÍTEK....BÁR SOKAN ÁLTALÁNOSÍTANAK, MINDEN PEDAGÓGUST EGY KALAP ALÁ VESZNEK, DE ÉN AZ VAGYOK...ÉS BÜSZKE VAGYOK RÁ, HOGY MÁR FELNŐTT "GYEREKEIM" MEGKERESNEK, TARTJÁK VELEM A KAPCSOLATOT.....EL SE HISZITEK EZ MILYEN ÉRZÉS!!!!
MOST MEGYEK, LEHET, HOGY NEM IS EZ A TÉMA!
SZIASZTOK, PUSZA MINDENKINEK


----------



## Bogika45 (2010 December 12)

*Segítsetek!*

SZERETNÉK ÉN IS 20 HOZZÁSZÓLÁST KAPNI. UGYAN MÁR PRÓBÁLTAM EGY ÜZENETET KÜLDENI, DE SAJNOS LÁTOM, HOGY NEM SIKERÜLT 
TALÁN MOST MAJD FOG!
SZIASZTOK, KÜLÖNkiss KATALIN/ANYÓKÁNAK!


----------



## Bogika45 (2010 December 12)

*Hűha!*

SZIASZTOK!
FOG EZ NEKEM MENNI?
................KEZDEK KÉTELKEDNI


----------



## Bogika45 (2010 December 12)

Köszi, azt hittem 3már sikerült......


----------



## Bogika45 (2010 December 12)

20


----------



## Bogika45 (2010 December 12)

19


----------



## Bogika45 (2010 December 12)

18


----------



## Bogika45 (2010 December 12)

17


----------



## Bogika45 (2010 December 12)

16


----------



## Bogika45 (2010 December 12)

15


----------



## Bogika45 (2010 December 12)

14


----------



## Bogika45 (2010 December 12)

12


----------



## Bogika45 (2010 December 12)

11


----------



## Bogika45 (2010 December 12)

10


----------



## Bogika45 (2010 December 12)

a


----------



## Bogika45 (2010 December 12)

b


----------



## Bogika45 (2010 December 12)

Hűha..


----------



## Bogika45 (2010 December 12)

Sziasztok!
Kérlek klikkeljetek, és szavazzatok!
Az állandó tagságom a tét!!!!


----------



## lonelyman (2010 December 12)




----------



## Bogika45 (2010 December 12)

...És megint hűha...


----------



## lonelyman (2010 December 12)




----------



## lonelyman (2010 December 12)

1


----------



## lonelyman (2010 December 12)

2


----------



## lonelyman (2010 December 12)

3


----------



## lonelyman (2010 December 12)

4


----------



## lonelyman (2010 December 12)

5


----------



## lonelyman (2010 December 12)

6


----------



## lonelyman (2010 December 12)

7


----------



## lonelyman (2010 December 12)

8


----------



## lonelyman (2010 December 12)

9


----------



## lonelyman (2010 December 12)

10


----------



## lonelyman (2010 December 12)

11


----------



## lonelyman (2010 December 12)

12


----------



## lonelyman (2010 December 12)

13


----------



## lonelyman (2010 December 12)

14


----------



## lonelyman (2010 December 12)

15


----------



## lonelyman (2010 December 12)

16


----------



## lonelyman (2010 December 12)

17


----------



## lonelyman (2010 December 12)

18


----------



## lonelyman (2010 December 12)

19


----------



## lonelyman (2010 December 12)

20


----------



## lonelyman (2010 December 12)

68


----------



## lonelyman (2010 December 12)

A 48 órát honnan kell számolni? A regisztrációtól? Vagy az utolsó hozzászólástól? Vagy az utolsó jelszóváltoztatástól?


----------



## klarszi (2010 December 12)

wihiii


----------



## klarszi (2010 December 12)

dejóó


----------



## klarszi (2010 December 12)

123


----------



## attila_mek (2010 December 12)

Koszonom


----------



## klarszi (2010 December 12)

helloka mindenkinek


----------



## attila_mek (2010 December 12)

targenor írta:


> *dance of the light*
> 
> 
> 
> **** hidden content ****


:d


----------



## Jofej (2010 December 12)

Sziasztok, köszöntök mindenkit!


----------



## Jofej (2010 December 12)

Köszi a lehetőséget !


----------



## kitkatt (2010 December 12)

helló mindenki


----------



## kitkatt (2010 December 12)

2.


----------



## Romka (2010 December 12)

Üdvözlök mindenkit! Még nem tudom mit írjak.


----------



## Romka (2010 December 12)

Üdvözlök mindenkit!


----------



## vorisanyi (2010 December 12)

*?*

Nem egyszerű az oldal használata. Mi ez a szigorúság?


----------



## ittike (2010 December 12)

*nagyon ugyes vagy!!sok sikert!!!!!*




Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


----------



## ittike (2010 December 12)

*hello!!!!!!!sok sikert!!!!!!!!!!*



Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


sok sikert


----------



## ittike (2010 December 12)

mire kell 20 uzenet??????


----------



## Kiggles (2010 December 13)

Hat akkor... 1


----------



## Kiggles (2010 December 13)

es... 2


----------



## Kiggles (2010 December 13)

3


----------



## Kiggles (2010 December 13)

Azert gondolkodom, ha ilyen egyszeru "csalni", akkor megis miert van meg ez a szabaly eletben?


----------



## Kiggles (2010 December 13)

Na akkor 5


----------



## Kiggles (2010 December 13)

Kozben elertem mar a...
18-at


----------



## Kiggles (2010 December 13)

19


----------



## Kiggles (2010 December 13)

Es akkor legyen meg a 20!!! =)


----------



## auranka (2010 December 13)

*reggeli tűnődés*

Kedvenc könyvem volt Assimov Alapítvány sorozata. Azon tűnődöm, hogy a jelenlegi politikai helyzet és a jövőbeni események lemodellezhetőek-e?


----------



## auranka (2010 December 13)

*reggeli tűnődés 2*

Mindenféle jogcímen adóztatják a népet. Volt egy fantasztikus film, ahol a levegőt adagolták, azzal büntettek. A világot irányító jelenlegi hatalomból is lazán kinézek ilyet.


----------



## CSKL (2010 December 13)

*.*



Hopi958 írta:


> Szia!
> A Hide topicon fent van a link.


 

Köszönöm szépen!!


----------



## auranka (2010 December 13)

*reggeli tűnődés 3*

Kíváncsi vagyok, hogy a mo-i bankok mikor dőlnek a kardjukba. Megszívatták a népet, de úgy tűnik ez visszafelé sülő fegyver.

2-3 évvel ezelőtt szabályosan ránk tukmálták a frankhitelt. Emlékszem, amikor én vettem fel. A hölgy elmondta a kockázatokat és legyintett csak, amikor kérdeztem mi a legrosszabb eset. Ami történt a hitelesekkel egy rémálommá vált. Aki tönkrement, többet nem lesz ügyfél. Aki nagy nehezen kifizeti a hiteleit, az örülni fog, hogy túl van rajta, a fejemet teszem rá, hogy többet nem vesz fel hitelt. Az utóbbiak sorába tartozom. Nem múlik el úgy nap, hogy ne hívna fel egy bank, hogy megbecsült ügyfelük vagyok, és csak nekem, csak ma, csak ennyiért rendkívüli hitelt vehetek fel. Amikor visszautasítottam a telefonáló hölgyet, megkérdezte, hogy miért?

Az ajánlatuk több volt mint felháborító. A meglévő hitelemre további 200 ezret akartak adni, törlesztéscsökkentéssel és további nem tudom hány évvel meghosszabbított futamidővel számítva. Ez egy aljasság volt, mely a kiszolgáltatottságra utazott. Hányan lehetnek, akik rákényszerülnek kínjukban, hogy elfogadják.

Ez volt a Raiffeisen Bank. 

A Cetelem a másik. Ha a Euronicsben hitelre vásárolok, 15 % kedvezményt kapok. Amiről nem beszélnek, az az ő profitjuk, mely nem a jóságra és a szívélyességre épül.

Rövidlátó a pénzes hatalmak gondolkodása. Ha nincs pénzünk, nem tudunk vásárolni. Ha nem vásárolunk, kinek adnak el?


----------



## auranka (2010 December 13)

*reggeli tűnődés 4*

A hírkeresőn szoktam áttekinteni a napi eseményeket. Amin totál kiakadok, az a Gyurcsány. Az ország megmentőjeként bohóckodik, miközben lazán megfeledkezik arról amit ő tett. Nem emlékszik a hazugságaira, a kordonokra? Mit dumál ez itt? 

Remélem a tömeg nem felejt!


----------



## auranka (2010 December 13)

*reggeli olvasatlan*

Igaza van az egyik hozzászólónak. Ha elfogadjátok az egy betűs (számos) hozzászólásokat, akkor minek ez a topik? Visszaszámolni mindenki tud és csak a letöltésért regisztrálókat nem tartja vissza.

Ha nem akartok letöltő fórummá válni, akkor engedélyezni sem kellett volna.


----------



## auranka (2010 December 13)

*ez a topic egy szemetes láda.*

Azt hiszem rövidre fogom, és én is visszaszámolok. Itt úgy is ez a trendi. Igen, írhatnék máshová is értelmes dolgokat, de minek?

Egyébként is a Merkúromat kvadrálja a Szaturnusz.


----------



## auranka (2010 December 13)

*Visszamálálás következik*

8


----------



## auranka (2010 December 13)

*visszaszámlálást akartam írni, szóval...*

7


----------



## mintalovat (2010 December 13)

111


----------



## auranka (2010 December 13)

*Nincs...*

Nincs bennem közlési vágy. Szétfórumoztam, vitáztam magam...


----------



## auranka (2010 December 13)

*5*

5


----------



## auranka (2010 December 13)

*4*

4


----------



## auranka (2010 December 13)

*3*

3


----------



## auranka (2010 December 13)

auranka írta:


> 3


2


----------



## auranka (2010 December 13)

*Köszönöm, hogy letölhetek*



auranka írta:


> 2



Köszönöm a lehetőséget.


----------



## martonmr (2010 December 13)

Lisette írta:


> Az Alakreform magazin téli száma engem is érdekelne!


engem is



rococo írta:


> 90 perces átmozgatás
> **** hidden content ****


koszonom, nagyon orvendek neki

a legelso dvd megvan vkinek?



levardine írta:


> *Béres Alexandra kollekció*
> koszonom
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## auranka (2010 December 13)

*1*



auranka írta:


> köszönöm a lehetőséget.


1


----------



## attsi (2010 December 13)

*Nahát*

A sok felesleges regisztráció elkerülését nem így kellene megoldani,


----------



## attsi (2010 December 13)

hiszen loggolni lehet azt, hogy kik hányan és hogyan lépnek be,


----------



## attsi (2010 December 13)

magyarán elég lenne az aktívitást figyelni!


----------



## attsi (2010 December 13)

Vagy ti nem így gondoljátok?


----------



## attsi (2010 December 13)

Mert szerintem a hozzászólás és a hozzászólások olvasása legalább annyira egyforma fontosságú, mint a könyv és az olvasó.


----------



## attsi (2010 December 13)

Egymás nélkül egyik sem ér semmit.


----------



## attsi (2010 December 13)

Tehát ez alapján nem a felesleges hozzászólások generálásával kellene aktívitást elérni szerintem!


----------



## attsi (2010 December 13)

Ahogy most meg próbáltam az egy hozzászólásomat szétszedni 20 részre.


----------



## attsi (2010 December 13)

Minek is?


----------



## attsi (2010 December 13)

Butaságnak vélem ezt a megoldást,


----------



## attsi (2010 December 13)

de a célt csak így lehet elérni, ám legyen.


----------



## attsi (2010 December 13)

A szándék abszolút érthető.


----------



## attsi (2010 December 13)

Viszont a szándék, hogy elérje a kívánt célt


----------



## attsi (2010 December 13)

ahhoz megfelelő meglodás kell,


----------



## attsi (2010 December 13)

ahhoz megfelelő megoldás kell, (sorry, az előbb elgépeltem!)


----------



## attsi (2010 December 13)

és a jelenlegi 20 hozzászólás minimuma nem eléggé támasztja alá az eredeti szándékot!


----------



## attsi (2010 December 13)

A jelenleginél hatékonyaabb megoldások is vannk arra,


----------



## attsi (2010 December 13)

hogy az aktívivitást loggolni lehessen,


----------



## attsi (2010 December 13)

és elkerülje a felesleges regisztrációt, ahol


----------



## attsi (2010 December 13)

ahol csak azért regisztrálnak, hogy esetleg egy file-t elérjenek és letölthessék.


----------



## attsi (2010 December 13)

Ha ezt eddig végig olvastad, akkor hálás köszönet érte, hiszen ezt egy üzibe is leírhattam volna!
Üdv,
Attsi


----------



## molnárkri (2010 December 13)

klassz


----------



## molnárkri (2010 December 13)

tetszik


----------



## molnárkri (2010 December 13)

tetszik nekem


----------



## molnárkri (2010 December 13)

ügyes


----------



## molnárkri (2010 December 13)

tetszik


----------



## molnárkri (2010 December 13)

klassz


----------



## molnárkri (2010 December 13)

jó


----------



## molnárkri (2010 December 13)

aranyos


----------



## attika71 (2010 December 13)

hello


----------



## attika71 (2010 December 13)

ez a második


----------



## attika71 (2010 December 13)

ez a harmadik


----------



## attika71 (2010 December 13)

nálunk esik a hó


----------



## attika71 (2010 December 13)

nem könnyű így....


----------



## attika71 (2010 December 13)

teljes mértékben osztom a véleményed


----------



## attika71 (2010 December 13)

hogyan tovább


----------



## attika71 (2010 December 13)

azt hiszem hamarosan lesz megoldás


----------



## kovacsjanos (2010 December 13)

hello1


----------



## fbk (2010 December 13)

helló


----------



## kovacsjanos (2010 December 13)

hello2


----------



## kovacsjanos (2010 December 13)

hello3 hiába volt meg a 20 hozzászólás


----------



## kovacsjanos (2010 December 13)

hello4


----------



## kovacsjanos (2010 December 13)

hello5


----------



## kovacsjanos (2010 December 13)

hello6


----------



## kovacsjanos (2010 December 13)

hello7


----------



## kovacsjanos (2010 December 13)

hello8


----------



## kovacsjanos (2010 December 13)

hello9


----------



## kovacsjanos (2010 December 13)

hello10


----------



## kovacsjanos (2010 December 13)

hello11


----------



## kovacsjanos (2010 December 13)

hello12


----------



## kovacsjanos (2010 December 13)

hello13


----------



## kovacsjanos (2010 December 13)

hello14


----------



## kovacsjanos (2010 December 13)

hello15


----------



## kovacsjanos (2010 December 13)

hello16


----------



## kovacsjanos (2010 December 13)

hello17


----------



## kovacsjanos (2010 December 13)

hello18


----------



## kovacsjanos (2010 December 13)

hello19


----------



## kovacsjanos (2010 December 13)

hello20


----------



## Lala123 (2010 December 13)

Sziasztok


----------



## Lala123 (2010 December 13)

Sziasztok


----------



## Lala123 (2010 December 13)

a


----------



## Lala123 (2010 December 13)

Én is jelen


----------



## Lala123 (2010 December 13)

1


----------



## Lala123 (2010 December 13)

2


----------



## Lala123 (2010 December 13)

4


----------



## Lala123 (2010 December 13)

5


----------



## Lala123 (2010 December 13)

6


----------



## Lala123 (2010 December 13)

7


----------



## Lala123 (2010 December 13)

Bocsánat


----------



## Lala123 (2010 December 13)

?


----------



## Lala123 (2010 December 13)

10


----------



## Lala123 (2010 December 13)

11


----------



## Lala123 (2010 December 13)

???


----------



## Lala123 (2010 December 13)

????


----------



## Lala123 (2010 December 13)

??????


----------



## Lala123 (2010 December 13)

???????????????


----------



## Lala123 (2010 December 13)

123


----------



## Lala123 (2010 December 13)

1234


----------



## 4vv (2010 December 13)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


----------



## 4vv (2010 December 13)

*Hello*


----------



## 4vv (2010 December 13)




----------



## 4vv (2010 December 13)




----------



## 4vv (2010 December 13)




----------



## 4vv (2010 December 13)




----------



## 4vv (2010 December 13)




----------



## 4vv (2010 December 13)




----------



## 4vv (2010 December 13)




----------



## hegeevi (2010 December 13)

Hello most már én is tag vagyok, nagyon sok hasznos és jó dolog van ezen az oldalon!Nagyon tetszik!


----------



## laden3 (2010 December 13)

Tetszenek a témak és a hírek a honlapon!


----------



## laden3 (2010 December 13)

bár a hírekhez hozzászóltam de még itt azok nem jeletek meg, talán azok nem érnek?


----------



## laden3 (2010 December 13)

Találtam egy nagyon jó ... sőt mit egyet, nagyon sok jó dolgot!


----------



## laden3 (2010 December 13)

Na majd még holnap is jövök!


----------



## laden3 (2010 December 13)

Mindenkinek további szép napot!


----------



## nemo42 (2010 December 13)

*20*

Üdvözlök Mindenkit!


----------



## nemo42 (2010 December 13)

*19*

19


----------



## nemo42 (2010 December 13)

*18*

18


----------



## nemo42 (2010 December 13)

*17*

17


----------



## nemo42 (2010 December 13)

*16*

16


----------



## nemo42 (2010 December 13)

*15*

15


----------



## nemo42 (2010 December 13)

14


----------



## nemo42 (2010 December 13)

13


----------



## nemo42 (2010 December 13)

12


----------



## nemo42 (2010 December 13)

11


----------



## nemo42 (2010 December 13)

10


----------



## nemo42 (2010 December 13)

9


----------



## nemo42 (2010 December 13)

8


----------



## nemo42 (2010 December 13)

7


----------



## nemo42 (2010 December 13)

6


----------



## nemo42 (2010 December 13)

5


----------



## nemo42 (2010 December 13)

4


----------



## nemo42 (2010 December 13)

3


----------



## nemo42 (2010 December 13)

2


----------



## nemo42 (2010 December 13)

1


----------



## nemo42 (2010 December 13)

+1


----------



## bogyo210 (2010 December 13)

hozaszolas 1


----------



## bogyo210 (2010 December 13)

hozzaszolas 2


----------



## bogyo210 (2010 December 13)

hozzaszolas 3


----------



## bogyo210 (2010 December 13)

hozaszolas 4


----------



## bogyo210 (2010 December 13)

hozzaszolas 5


----------



## bogyo210 (2010 December 13)

6


----------



## bogyo210 (2010 December 13)

7


----------



## bogyo210 (2010 December 13)

8


----------



## bogyo210 (2010 December 13)

9


----------



## bogyo210 (2010 December 13)

10


----------



## bogyo210 (2010 December 13)

Hello


----------



## bogyo210 (2010 December 13)

hello 11


----------



## bogyo210 (2010 December 13)

hello 12


----------



## bogyo210 (2010 December 13)

16


----------



## bogyo210 (2010 December 13)

18


----------



## bogyo210 (2010 December 13)

19


----------



## bogyo210 (2010 December 13)

20


----------



## bogyo210 (2010 December 13)

21


----------



## bogyo210 (2010 December 13)

22


----------



## bogyo210 (2010 December 13)

24


----------



## Gezso (2010 December 13)

Üdv Mindenkinek,

Gezso


----------



## Romka (2010 December 13)

Csak itt vagyok.


----------



## Romka (2010 December 13)

1 jelen


----------



## Romka (2010 December 13)

2 jelen


----------



## Romka (2010 December 13)

3 jelen


----------



## Romka (2010 December 13)

4 jelen


----------



## Romka (2010 December 13)

5 jelen


----------



## Romka (2010 December 13)

6 jelen


----------



## Romka (2010 December 13)

7 jelen


----------



## Romka (2010 December 13)

8 jelen


----------



## Romka (2010 December 13)

9 jelen


----------



## Romka (2010 December 13)

10 jelen


----------



## Romka (2010 December 13)

11 jelen


----------



## Romka (2010 December 13)

12 jelen


----------



## Romka (2010 December 13)

13 jelen


----------



## Romka (2010 December 13)

14 jelen


----------



## Romka (2010 December 13)

15 jelen


----------



## Romka (2010 December 13)

16 jelen


----------



## Romka (2010 December 13)

17


----------



## Romka (2010 December 13)

18


----------



## Romka (2010 December 13)

19


----------



## Romka (2010 December 13)

20


----------



## qrumpli (2010 December 13)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


naon szeretem ezt az oldalt


----------



## bakonszegiadam (2010 December 13)

*sziasztok*

sziasztok, szép napot!


----------



## bakonszegiadam (2010 December 13)

qrumpli írta:


> naon szeretem ezt az oldalt


én is szeretem, mindig találok rajta olyan letölthető dolgot ami érdekelne 
csak nem tudom letölteni sajnos


----------



## bakonszegiadam (2010 December 13)

hogy vagytok?


----------



## bakonszegiadam (2010 December 13)

ez is egy üzenet ))


----------



## bakonszegiadam (2010 December 13)

senki nincs itt?


----------



## bakonszegiadam (2010 December 13)

9


----------



## bakonszegiadam (2010 December 13)

10


----------



## bakonszegiadam (2010 December 13)

11. üzenetem


----------



## bakonszegiadam (2010 December 13)

12


----------



## bakonszegiadam (2010 December 13)

13. márcsak 7 kell


----------



## bakonszegiadam (2010 December 13)

14


----------



## KDPV (2010 December 13)

*hello*

Üdv Mindenkinek!


----------



## KDPV (2010 December 13)

2


----------



## bakonszegiadam (2010 December 13)

15-üzenet


----------



## bakonszegiadam (2010 December 13)

Szia KDPV!


----------



## bakonszegiadam (2010 December 13)

17


----------



## bakonszegiadam (2010 December 13)

18


----------



## KDPV (2010 December 13)

3


----------



## bakonszegiadam (2010 December 13)

19


----------



## bakonszegiadam (2010 December 13)

megvan a 20


----------



## zokee (2010 December 13)

Köszönöm a lehetőséget.


----------



## bakonszegiadam (2010 December 13)

megvan a 20 
sziasztok, további szép napot


----------



## zokee (2010 December 13)

1...


----------



## zokee (2010 December 13)

2...


----------



## zokee (2010 December 13)

3...


----------



## zokee (2010 December 13)

4...


----------



## zokee (2010 December 13)

5...


----------



## zokee (2010 December 13)

6...


----------



## zokee (2010 December 13)

7...


----------



## zokee (2010 December 13)

8...


----------



## zokee (2010 December 13)

9...


----------



## zokee (2010 December 13)

10...


----------



## zokee (2010 December 13)

11...


----------



## zokee (2010 December 13)

12...


----------



## zokee (2010 December 13)

13...


----------



## zokee (2010 December 13)

14...


----------



## zokee (2010 December 13)

15...


----------



## zokee (2010 December 13)

16...


----------



## zokee (2010 December 13)

17...


----------



## zokee (2010 December 13)

18...


----------



## KDPV (2010 December 13)

3


----------



## zokee (2010 December 13)

19...


----------



## KDPV (2010 December 13)

4


----------



## zokee (2010 December 13)

meg is van.


----------



## KDPV (2010 December 13)

6


----------



## KDPV (2010 December 13)

7


----------



## KDPV (2010 December 13)

8


----------



## apanyenyec (2010 December 13)

Mi is van meg


----------



## KDPV (2010 December 13)

9


----------



## KDPV (2010 December 13)

10


----------



## KDPV (2010 December 13)

11


----------



## icagigi (2010 December 13)

3. Jelen


----------



## KDPV (2010 December 13)

12


----------



## KDPV (2010 December 13)

13


----------



## angyalkám (2010 December 13)

*angyalkám*

 szép napot és jó időt ami itt nincs!!


----------



## KDPV (2010 December 13)

14


----------



## KDPV (2010 December 13)

15


----------



## KDPV (2010 December 13)

16


----------



## KDPV (2010 December 13)

17


----------



## KDPV (2010 December 13)

18


----------



## zokee (2010 December 13)

mi ez a marhaság hogy nem tudok letölteni?!


----------



## zokee (2010 December 13)

csak 20 hozzászolás után


----------



## zokee (2010 December 13)

ennél már sokkal több van nekem


----------



## khertesz (2010 December 13)

zokee írta:


> ennél már sokkal több van nekem



de a 20 hozzászólás mellé még 48 órának is el kell telnie


----------



## khertesz (2010 December 13)

mondjuk én még újonc vagyok. lehet, hogy tévedek.


----------



## KDPV (2010 December 13)

19


----------



## KDPV (2010 December 13)

20


----------



## zokee (2010 December 13)

hozzászolásbol


----------



## zokee (2010 December 13)

pff...és egy ilyen oldalnak vagyok már 3 éve tagja


----------



## zokee (2010 December 13)

amugy elég ritkán járok erre az oldalra.


----------



## stomi1997 (2010 December 13)

hello


----------



## stomi1997 (2010 December 13)

hello2


----------



## stomi1997 (2010 December 13)

hello3


----------



## stomi1997 (2010 December 13)

helllloóóó


----------



## stomi1997 (2010 December 13)

dfghjk


----------



## stomi1997 (2010 December 13)

ghggggzzzzzzz[HIDE][HIDE][HIDE][/HIDE][/HIDE][/HIDE]


----------



## stomi1997 (2010 December 13)

lkjhgfdfghjklkjhgfdsdfghjkléáélkfghjkléáéztrghjkléddfthzzjzjuoő


----------



## hunlolmama (2010 December 13)

hey


----------



## hunlolmama (2010 December 13)

asdasdasd


----------



## utibi7 (2010 December 13)

*1*

jelen


----------



## utibi7 (2010 December 13)

2


----------



## utibi7 (2010 December 13)

3


----------



## utibi7 (2010 December 13)

köszi


----------



## utibi7 (2010 December 13)

345


----------



## utibi7 (2010 December 13)

2345


----------



## utibi7 (2010 December 13)

5


----------



## utibi7 (2010 December 13)

8


----------



## utibi7 (2010 December 13)

98987[hide][/hide]


----------



## utibi7 (2010 December 13)

10


----------



## utibi7 (2010 December 13)

11


----------



## utibi7 (2010 December 13)

12


----------



## utibi7 (2010 December 13)

13


----------



## utibi7 (2010 December 13)

14


----------



## utibi7 (2010 December 13)

15


----------



## utibi7 (2010 December 13)

6


----------



## utibi7 (2010 December 13)

7


----------



## utibi7 (2010 December 13)

89


----------



## utibi7 (2010 December 13)

9


----------



## utibi7 (2010 December 13)

20


----------



## utibi7 (2010 December 13)

hali


----------



## evaron (2010 December 13)

Sziasztok!


----------



## evaron (2010 December 13)

2


----------



## evaron (2010 December 13)

5-2


----------



## evaron (2010 December 13)

4


----------



## evaron (2010 December 13)

5


----------



## foochg (2010 December 13)

elnézést, kezdem


----------



## foochg (2010 December 13)

nem teljesen világos


----------



## foochg (2010 December 13)

ha van ez a kötelezettség


----------



## foochg (2010 December 13)

miért engedik ilyen egyszerűen


----------



## foochg (2010 December 13)

letudni


----------



## foochg (2010 December 13)

20 mp-enként


----------



## foochg (2010 December 13)

de azért


----------



## foochg (2010 December 13)

*re*

hálás vagyok


----------



## foochg (2010 December 13)

a legjobbakat


----------



## foochg (2010 December 13)

mindenkinek


----------



## foochg (2010 December 13)

ajjaj


----------



## foochg (2010 December 13)

még maradt


----------



## foochg (2010 December 13)

pár


----------



## foochg (2010 December 13)

6


----------



## foochg (2010 December 13)

5


----------



## foochg (2010 December 13)

4


----------



## foochg (2010 December 13)

3


----------



## foochg (2010 December 13)

2


----------



## foochg (2010 December 13)

1


----------



## foochg (2010 December 13)

halleluja


----------



## Eperhab (2010 December 13)

hallelujah


----------



## Eperhab (2010 December 13)

hallelujah  2


----------



## Eperhab (2010 December 13)

Sziasztok


----------



## Eperhab (2010 December 13)

üdv Bp-ről


----------



## Eperhab (2010 December 13)

5


----------



## Eperhab (2010 December 13)

2 x 3 = 6


----------



## Eperhab (2010 December 13)

1 x 7 = 7


----------



## Eperhab (2010 December 13)

2 x 4 = 8


----------



## Eperhab (2010 December 13)

3 x 3 = 9


----------



## Eperhab (2010 December 13)

2 x 5 = 10


----------



## Eperhab (2010 December 13)

11


----------



## Eperhab (2010 December 13)

3 x 3 + 3


----------



## Eperhab (2010 December 13)

13


----------



## Eperhab (2010 December 13)

14 = 7+7


----------



## Eperhab (2010 December 13)

3 x 5


----------



## Eperhab (2010 December 13)

2 x 8


----------



## Eperhab (2010 December 13)

*17*


----------



## Eperhab (2010 December 13)

_18_


----------



## Eperhab (2010 December 13)

*19*


----------



## Eperhab (2010 December 13)

20 - köszönöm


----------



## csempike (2010 December 14)




----------



## geritti (2010 December 14)

hello mindenki


----------



## geritti (2010 December 14)

22


----------



## geritti (2010 December 14)

jo ez az oldal


----------



## geritti (2010 December 14)

Szőke nő a lottózóban:
- Ez milyen játék ?
- El kell találni 5 számot...
- És milyen messziről?


----------



## geritti (2010 December 14)

- Mi a neve az indián temetőnek?
- ???
- Tolltartó.


----------



## geritti (2010 December 14)

t


----------



## geritti (2010 December 14)

de


----------



## geritti (2010 December 14)

Jean, maga komornyik?
- Igen, uram! - feleli Jean.
- Akkor veszek fel egy vidámnyikot is!


----------



## geritti (2010 December 14)

Egy idősödő úr meséli a barátainak:
- Be kell vallanom, én bizony megizzadok két szeretkezés között!
- Hogyhogy?
- Tudjátok, mindig közte van a nyár...


----------



## geritti (2010 December 14)

,


----------



## geritti (2010 December 14)

,,


----------



## geritti (2010 December 14)

,,,


----------



## geritti (2010 December 14)

mm


----------



## geritti (2010 December 14)

jop


----------



## geritti (2010 December 14)

15


----------



## geritti (2010 December 14)

Történt egyszer, hogy egy srác felnevelt egy árva vaddisznót. Az állat úgy ragaszkodott a sráchoz, mint egy kutya. Egyszer elmentek vadászni, és a srác lőtt egy vaddisznót. Vitte a vállán. Mögötte ballagott a saját házi-vaddisznója.
Hazafelé tartva találkoztak egy turistacsoportal, akik meglepve kérdezték: mi történik itt? Mire a srác:
- Az egyik vadmalacot lelőttem, a másik megadta magát.


----------



## geritti (2010 December 14)

m


----------



## geritti (2010 December 14)

Lepusztult, neandervölgyi kinézetű egyetemista szállt fel a 7-es buszra. A sofőr nagyon menő akart lenni, és kiszólt a tolóajtón, jó hangosan:
- Mi újság az őserdőben, öreg?
A válasz gyors és meglepő volt:
- Anyád nem üzent semmit!


----------



## geritti (2010 December 14)

n


----------



## geritti (2010 December 14)

gb


----------



## geritti (2010 December 14)

g


----------



## piros55 (2010 December 14)

*Mindenkinek szép napot kívánok!*


----------



## Baliko80 (2010 December 14)

Thank You!

köszi a feltöltésed

Köszike

Danke sehr!

Köszi szépen


----------



## Vicuskaaa (2010 December 14)

Sziasztok! Köszi! Még kell egy pár hozzászólás


----------



## Vicuskaaa (2010 December 14)

Szép napot!


----------



## Maatika (2010 December 14)

Szervusztok, jó itt lenni, már régóta nézelődő vagyok, de majd most, már aktív tag is leszek


----------



## Maatika (2010 December 14)

szép napot


----------



## Maatika (2010 December 14)

akkor még 18


----------



## Maatika (2010 December 14)

akkor már csak 18


----------



## Maatika (2010 December 14)

megtréfált a technika, vagy még innom kell egy kávét


----------



## Maatika (2010 December 14)

éljen a kávé talán majd így sikerül


----------



## Maatika (2010 December 14)

""


----------



## Maatika (2010 December 14)

A holló ül a fán, szájában egy szép nagy sajttal. Arra megy a róka és megszólítja:
- Holló, meg tudnád nekem mondani, hány óra van?
- Hogyne, hogy kiessen a csőrömből a sajt!


----------



## Maatika (2010 December 14)

no már csak 12


----------



## Maatika (2010 December 14)

Szőke nő a lottózóban:
- Ez milyen játék ?
- El kell találni 5 számot...
- És milyen messziről?


----------



## Maatika (2010 December 14)

jubileumi 10-es


----------



## Maatika (2010 December 14)

Hogy hívják a sokat szidalmazott labdarúgó játékvezetőt?
- ???
- Strapa-bíró.


----------



## Maatika (2010 December 14)

ma nem megy a matek, vagy a gépem lassú


----------



## Maatika (2010 December 14)

akkor most jön a 14.


----------



## Maatika (2010 December 14)

Hogy hívják az internetes kísértetet?
- ???
- Pont huuúú.


----------



## Maatika (2010 December 14)




----------



## Maatika (2010 December 14)

no most már mindjárt


----------



## Maatika (2010 December 14)

már nem sok hiányzik


----------



## Maatika (2010 December 14)

már csak 2 db


----------



## Maatika (2010 December 14)

és végül a 20.


----------



## beleczpisti (2010 December 14)

hello


----------



## rooby (2010 December 14)

Udv


----------



## rooby (2010 December 14)

Hello


----------



## rooby (2010 December 14)

Sziasztok


----------



## rooby (2010 December 14)

B1


----------



## rooby (2010 December 14)

B2


----------



## rooby (2010 December 14)

b3


----------



## rooby (2010 December 14)

b4


----------



## rooby (2010 December 14)

b5


----------



## rooby (2010 December 14)

b6


----------



## rooby (2010 December 14)

b7


----------



## rooby (2010 December 14)

b8


----------



## rooby (2010 December 14)

b9


----------



## rooby (2010 December 14)

b10


----------



## ponti_ak (2010 December 14)

Halihó!


----------



## ponti_ak (2010 December 14)

Üdv mindenkinek! (2)


----------



## rooby (2010 December 14)

b11


----------



## ponti_ak (2010 December 14)

Ez már a marhadik..


----------



## ponti_ak (2010 December 14)

Négy


----------



## Orsi923 (2010 December 14)

*Udv.*

Orulok hogy en is itt lehetek, igaz meg nem nagyon ertem ezt a 20 hozzaszolast, de remelem meglesz hamarosan.


----------



## ponti_ak (2010 December 14)

Öt! (hoppsz, 20 mp delay...)


----------



## rooby (2010 December 14)

b12


----------



## ponti_ak (2010 December 14)

Szia Orsi! (hat)
Atombiztos a fórum, annyi bizonyos!


----------



## ponti_ak (2010 December 14)

rooby-nak is üdv! (hét)


----------



## Orsi923 (2010 December 14)

ez a masodik


----------



## ponti_ak (2010 December 14)

Nyóc.


----------



## ponti_ak (2010 December 14)

Kilenc (..kis Ferenc)


----------



## rooby (2010 December 14)

b13


----------



## Orsi923 (2010 December 14)

hirbol hallottam, hogy nagyon jo kozosseg  3


----------



## rooby (2010 December 14)

b14


----------



## Orsi923 (2010 December 14)

negy...


----------



## rooby (2010 December 14)

b15


----------



## Orsi923 (2010 December 14)

5


----------



## rooby (2010 December 14)

b16


----------



## Orsi923 (2010 December 14)

6


----------



## Orsi923 (2010 December 14)

hetes


----------



## rooby (2010 December 14)

es megvan


----------



## ponti_ak (2010 December 14)

Tíz! (tiszta víz)


----------



## ponti_ak (2010 December 14)

11es


----------



## ponti_ak (2010 December 14)

A piszkos 12


----------



## rooby (2010 December 14)

De meg most sem sikerul tolteni


----------



## Orsi923 (2010 December 14)

8


----------



## Orsi923 (2010 December 14)

kilenc


----------



## Orsi923 (2010 December 14)

tízes


----------



## Orsi923 (2010 December 14)

nah, a fele megvan  11.


----------



## Orsi923 (2010 December 14)

12...


----------



## ponti_ak (2010 December 14)

13


----------



## ponti_ak (2010 December 14)

@rooby: kettő napos reg IS kell a letöltéshez..! (14)


----------



## Orsi923 (2010 December 14)

13...


----------



## ponti_ak (2010 December 14)

15


----------



## rooby (2010 December 14)

Mar megvolt az


----------



## ponti_ak (2010 December 14)

16


----------



## Orsi923 (2010 December 14)

tizennégyes


----------



## Orsi923 (2010 December 14)

15....


----------



## Orsi923 (2010 December 14)

tizenhat... mindjart 2o


----------



## Orsi923 (2010 December 14)

seventeen


----------



## ponti_ak (2010 December 14)

Valóban... _Regisztrált:: May 2008 _

Talán csak nem frissült még le a feltétel teljesülése a szerveren..
Vagy nem tudom. Egy Moderátor biztos szívesen segít.


----------



## Orsi923 (2010 December 14)

18...


----------



## ponti_ak (2010 December 14)

Tizennyolc


----------



## Orsi923 (2010 December 14)

tizenkilences


----------



## rooby (2010 December 14)

Hat meg varunk akkor


----------



## ponti_ak (2010 December 14)

19.. verseny.. ?!


----------



## Orsi923 (2010 December 14)

twenty 2o


----------



## ponti_ak (2010 December 14)

20 !! :dd


----------



## Orsi923 (2010 December 14)

meglett


----------



## ponti_ak (2010 December 14)

Üdv a teljesjogú felhasználók közt!


----------



## syg (2010 December 14)

*Hozzászólok immár...*

Én is üdvözlök mindenkit!kiss


----------



## khertesz (2010 December 14)

Ha a gyerekem itt tanulna számolni, akkor csak 20-ig jutna...


----------



## khertesz (2010 December 14)

20 hozzászólás, 20 másodperc várakozás...


----------



## khertesz (2010 December 14)

1


----------



## khertesz (2010 December 14)

2


----------



## khertesz (2010 December 14)

3


----------



## khertesz (2010 December 14)

5


----------



## khertesz (2010 December 14)

Ja, nem. 4. ;-)


----------



## erika0420 (2010 December 14)

köszöntemkiss


----------



## syg (2010 December 14)

*hozzászólás ez is*

...


----------



## syg (2010 December 14)

3


----------



## syg (2010 December 14)

4


----------



## syg (2010 December 14)

5


----------



## syg (2010 December 14)

*nemtom ez hanyadik...*


----------



## syg (2010 December 14)

*x*


----------



## syg (2010 December 14)

8


----------



## syg (2010 December 14)

*8*

ez már 9


----------



## syg (2010 December 14)

10


----------



## syg (2010 December 14)

*9*

9:idea:


----------



## syg (2010 December 14)

*8*

8:4:


----------



## syg (2010 December 14)

7


----------



## syg (2010 December 14)

6


----------



## syg (2010 December 14)

*5*


----------



## syg (2010 December 14)

*4*


----------



## syg (2010 December 14)

*3*


----------



## syg (2010 December 14)

*2*


----------



## syg (2010 December 14)

*1*


----------



## syg (2010 December 14)

Mi kell hát a teljes jogú tagsághoz?


----------



## syg (2010 December 14)

Még idő?


----------



## syg (2010 December 14)

*Nem nagyon értem...*


----------



## khertesz (2010 December 14)

még 48 óra várakozás.


----------



## TBalage (2010 December 14)

*haligali*

Üdvözlet egy távoli bolygóról, békés szándékkal érkeztem! Célom, hogy a földlakók hozzászólási szokásait tanulmányozzam - első teszt, milyen gyorsan jöhet össze 20 hozzászólás??


----------



## Bachi (2010 December 14)

1.
Ádám: szakítottunk Mónival.. 4 nap híján 6 hónap
Dani: nem Nóri?
Ádám: ja de


----------



## Bachi (2010 December 14)

2.
Reni: ma lezártam egy hosszútávú kapcsolatot
Reni: nem nagyon zavar, mert nem az enyém volt


----------



## grempa (2010 December 14)

hogyan lesz meg a 20 hozzászólás?


----------



## Bachi (2010 December 14)

3.
dk: de amúgy... pl. ott van bátyám... kockának indult ő is, csak aztán nem figyeltünk és lettek barátai...


----------



## Bachi (2010 December 14)

4.
Nóri: tegnap voltunk petivel buliban... szegénykém nagyon berugott =(
Nóri: elmentünk szobára majd miután meg történt aminek kell, kiment az erkélyre és felhívott hogy neharagudjak de azt hiszi h épp most csalt meg engem
Nóri: nemtudom haragudjak-e rá... :/


----------



## laden3 (2010 December 14)

gyerekeknek nagyon jók a szójátékok, fejlesztő hatásuk van, és természetesen felnőtteknek is.


----------



## Bachi (2010 December 14)

5.
mészi: lassu a netem,köcsög szomszéd használja
mészi: dehát had használja hiszen az övé


----------



## grempa (2010 December 14)

be


----------



## Bachi (2010 December 14)

6.
tOckA üzenete: mennyit tanultál adatbé viszgára?
Zs üzenete: órát
tOckA üzenete: a szám lemaradt
Zs üzenete: sajnos nem


----------



## grempa (2010 December 14)

kell


----------



## Bachi (2010 December 14)

7.
áron: te dani
áron: mennyire pofátlanság elkérni egy haverodtól az üres lakását, hogy megdugj ott egy csajt?
dánieL: hát nagyon nagy.
dánieL: bár attól függ hogy mennyire vagy jóban az adott taggal.
áron: hm
áron: dani, úgy mellékesen, mennyire vagyunk jóban? 
dánieL: ó hogy basznád meg, de tudtam


----------



## grempa (2010 December 14)

írnom


----------



## Bachi (2010 December 14)

8.
Ági: De undorító vagyok ezen a képen :/
Anikó: Ezen én vagyok bazd meg


----------



## grempa (2010 December 14)

1


----------



## Bachi (2010 December 14)

8.
Ági: De undorító vagyok ezen a képen :/
Anikó: Ezen én vagyok bazd meg


----------



## grempa (2010 December 14)

-től


----------



## laden3 (2010 December 14)

még egy csomó hozzászólás kell, hogy aktív legyek...


----------



## Bachi (2010 December 14)

10.
<Zoltann> elkértem a csaj msn címét aki mellett ültem egy gyakon, merthogy adja oda a vizsgatételsort <Zoltann> erre mit mond <Zoltann> azthittem már sose akarsz megdugni <Zoltann> majd beszartam <Zoltann> köpni nyelni nem tudtam :]


----------



## grempa (2010 December 14)

20


----------



## Bachi (2010 December 14)

11.
Peti: Randomizmus.
Pityu: Az mit jelent?
Peti: Mindig mást.


----------



## grempa (2010 December 14)

-ig


----------



## Bachi (2010 December 14)

12.
Szandy: várj még leszedem a ruhámat
Kapitány: :$
Felkérte Szandy nevű ismerősét a következő elindítására: webkamerás kép küldése. Megvárja a választ, vagy visszavonja a függőben levő felkérést? Visszavonás (Alt+Q) Szandy elfogadta a következő elindítására vonatkozó felkérést: webkamerás kép küldése.
Kapitány: ja, hogy a szárítóról...


----------



## Bachi (2010 December 14)

13.
Situation?!: Haverom mesélte hogy egyik spanja hánytatta a 17 éves barátnőjét majd oda ment hozzá egy idősebb nő és rászólt a spanja hogy:
Situation?!: -Mi a faszt nézel?
Situation?!: Mire a nő:
Situation?!: -Én vagyok az anyja..
Situation?!: DDD
Robin: omg D


----------



## hdshouter (2010 December 14)

Köszöntöm a Kedves Jelenlévőket!


----------



## laden3 (2010 December 14)

223


----------



## Bachi (2010 December 14)

14.
Kicsy: sztem a mit hallgatok funkciót kapcsold ki ha pornót nézel...


----------



## grempa (2010 December 14)

az


----------



## Bachi (2010 December 14)

15.
Emese: akáció
Bálint: izsgaidőszak


----------



## grempa (2010 December 14)

összes


----------



## laden3 (2010 December 14)

az anyja mi? ez jó


----------



## Bachi (2010 December 14)

16.
Drake: miért van, hogy az összes jó csaj egy csicska nyomorékkal jár?
Betti: hé, a Peti se nem csicska, se nem nyomorék
Drake: szerintem sem


----------



## grempa (2010 December 14)

természetes


----------



## laden3 (2010 December 14)

224


----------



## hdshouter (2010 December 14)

Magam is morfondírozok egy problémán.


----------



## laden3 (2010 December 14)

ez van......ilyen az élet


----------



## hdshouter (2010 December 14)

Hogy vajon hogy fogok...


----------



## grempa (2010 December 14)

egész


----------



## Bachi (2010 December 14)

17.
(23:39)Toxi: kutya stíröli a halamat......
(23:39)Toxi: a mocsok
(23:39)Jézuska: addig jó amíg a macska nem
(23:39)Jézuska: milyen halad van?
(23:39)Toxi: rántott 
(23:39)Jézuska: jaaaa


----------



## Bachi (2010 December 14)

18.
Khazmeer: hát ha már helyzet... tegnap összefutottam 1 régi osztálytársnőmmmel a koccintósban... Sz. Zsófi ismered?
Bálint: jaja ismerem mivan vele?
Khazmeer: Hát már régebben is jóban voltunk. Egész este dumáltunk ittunk... és hát úgy később a parkban meg is tapasztaltam hogy úgy mond van vákumja a csajnak 
Bálint: igen-igen tudom.
Khazmeer: neked is megvolt?
Bálint: Barátnőm... és remélem mostanában nem kerülsz a szememelé.


----------



## laden3 (2010 December 14)

egy barátom apja azt mondta, hogy egy nőt sem szabad kihagyni az életben, mert később megbánod...legyen az ronda vagy bármi....
hááát....nem is tudom...ki hogy látja


----------



## Bachi (2010 December 14)

19.
X: ha szakítasz vele, békében szakíts, h tudd még dugni!
Y: úgyis lesz új pasija amellett nem lehet dugni
X: áh, biztos lehet, melletted is lehetett..


----------



## grempa (2010 December 14)

számot


----------



## Bachi (2010 December 14)

20. 
Ádám: hallod tegnap éjszaka hogy jöttem haza
Ádám: leszállok a vonatról, látom nincs busz, csak egy kocsi áll ott
Ádám: elindulok erre kiszól a kocsiból a buszsofőr h szálljak be, nem volt kedve kijönni a busszal, mer ilyenkor úgyis kevesen vannak


----------



## laden3 (2010 December 14)

de azért van benne igazság


----------



## grempa (2010 December 14)

,


----------



## laden3 (2010 December 14)

ez a buszos nagyon jó!!!!!!!4


----------



## grempa (2010 December 14)

és


----------



## laden3 (2010 December 14)

ja és szakítás után...igen legyél jóba vele....meg lehet!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## laden3 (2010 December 14)

tapasztalat


----------



## grempa (2010 December 14)

már


----------



## laden3 (2010 December 14)

legalábbis 90%ban


----------



## grempa (2010 December 14)

teljes


----------



## hdshouter (2010 December 14)

Teljesen ravasz, és fondorlatos módon....


----------



## laden3 (2010 December 14)

egyébként meg a csicska nyomorékok mindent megcsinálnak nekik, és nem kellenek senkinek és mindent elnéznek


----------



## grempa (2010 December 14)

jogú


----------



## laden3 (2010 December 14)

na még 2


----------



## hdshouter (2010 December 14)

E fórum rendszerein belül...


----------



## grempa (2010 December 14)

tag


----------



## laden3 (2010 December 14)

és álland tag leszek


----------



## grempa (2010 December 14)

lennék?


----------



## hdshouter (2010 December 14)

Amely PHP-ben írt fórum rendszert használ...


----------



## laden3 (2010 December 14)

elvileg


----------



## hdshouter (2010 December 14)

Hogy milyen módon fogom elérni...


----------



## Bachi (2010 December 14)

<x> fater most telefonalt ide...
<x> ezzel most uberelte az eddigi hulyesegeit <y> miert, mit akart?
<x> elfogytak az ures A/4es lapjai
<x> es arra kert, hogy faxoljak el neki nehanyat...


----------



## hdshouter (2010 December 14)

A hőnáhitott 20 db


----------



## hdshouter (2010 December 14)

Hozzászólást


----------



## hdshouter (2010 December 14)

Amely egyébként 2 jegyű szám


----------



## hdshouter (2010 December 14)

a 10...


----------



## hdshouter (2010 December 14)

...és a 30 között áll.


----------



## hdshouter (2010 December 14)

...félúton.


----------



## hdshouter (2010 December 14)

Amúgy utálom a matematikát.


----------



## hdshouter (2010 December 14)

De tényleg.


----------



## hdshouter (2010 December 14)

És ezúton is szeretnék elnézést kérni mindazoktól...


----------



## hdshouter (2010 December 14)

...akiket ez idegesít.


----------



## hdshouter (2010 December 14)

De kérek mindenkit, hogy értse meg...


----------



## hdshouter (2010 December 14)

Nagyon szimpatikus ez a fórum.
Jó a közösség!


----------



## hdshouter (2010 December 14)

Régóta nézegetem.


----------



## sengana (2010 December 14)

Kösssszzikkeee


----------



## hdshouter (2010 December 14)

És azt hiszem most már meg van a 20 hozzászólás.
De persze nem hagytam abba az itteni társalgásomat. Nagyon örülök, hogy itt lehetek!
Minden honfitársamnak üdvözlet, és szép napot kívánok!


----------



## sengana (2010 December 14)

Rendes!


----------



## sengana (2010 December 14)

1 megérett a meggy


----------



## sengana (2010 December 14)

12 csipkebokor vessző


----------



## sengana (2010 December 14)

3 te vagy az én párom


----------



## sengana (2010 December 14)

4 ugyan hová mész


----------



## sengana (2010 December 14)

5 minden tiszta köd


----------



## sengana (2010 December 14)

6 hasad a pad


----------



## sengana (2010 December 14)

7 kicsit fehér


----------



## hdshouter (2010 December 14)

...De úgy tűnik még mindig nem vagyok elfogadott tagja a közösségnek.


----------



## sengana (2010 December 14)

8 hasad a polc


----------



## sengana (2010 December 14)

9 kis ferenc


----------



## sengana (2010 December 14)

10 tiszta víz


----------



## sengana (2010 December 14)

11


----------



## sengana (2010 December 14)

12 :d:d:d:d


----------



## Maragi (2010 December 14)

*örüljünk*

Kicsit örüljünk már a hónak jobban. A médiából állandóan azt hallani milyen szörnyű, meg baleset meg stb.... Nem lehetne egy kicsit lassítani, hiszen végtére is tél van nem? 
Üdv a Mátrából


----------



## sengana (2010 December 14)

13 :d:d:d:d


----------



## sengana (2010 December 14)

14nél tartok


----------



## sengana (2010 December 14)

15 is meg van már


----------



## sengana (2010 December 14)

16dik juhééééj


----------



## sengana (2010 December 14)

17 és már csak 3


----------



## sengana (2010 December 14)

18 és mindjárt kész


----------



## sengana (2010 December 14)

19 háháháháháháh


----------



## sengana (2010 December 14)

20 :d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d


----------



## mongkat (2010 December 14)

Sziasztok, én is beköszönnék!

Üdv mindenkinek!


----------



## mongkat (2010 December 14)

2


----------



## mongkat (2010 December 14)

3


----------



## Maragi (2010 December 14)

Látnom kéne hol tartok?


----------



## mongkat (2010 December 14)

4


----------



## mongkat (2010 December 14)

5


----------



## mongkat (2010 December 14)

6


----------



## Maragi (2010 December 14)

már látom


----------



## Maragi (2010 December 14)

6


----------



## mongkat (2010 December 14)

7


----------



## mongkat (2010 December 14)

8


----------



## Maragi (2010 December 14)

hó


----------



## Maragi (2010 December 14)

jég


----------



## mongkat (2010 December 14)

hó? Hol?


----------



## Maragi (2010 December 14)

kari


----------



## mongkat (2010 December 14)

itt sajnos nincs


----------



## Maragi (2010 December 14)

luca


----------



## mongkat (2010 December 14)

pedig olyan jó lenne, én nagyon szeretem


----------



## Maragi (2010 December 14)

sült tök


----------



## mongkat (2010 December 14)

12


----------



## Maragi (2010 December 14)

Mézes kalács


----------



## Maragi (2010 December 14)

advent


----------



## Maragi (2010 December 14)

14


----------



## Maragi (2010 December 14)

garfield


----------



## Maragi (2010 December 14)

Öröm


----------



## Maragi (2010 December 14)

Szeretet


----------



## Maragi (2010 December 14)

Család


----------



## TBalage (2010 December 14)

Üdv BP-ről!


----------



## Maragi (2010 December 14)

béke


----------



## Maragi (2010 December 14)

Üdv. Gyöngyösről!


----------



## mongkat (2010 December 14)

13


----------



## mongkat (2010 December 14)

14


----------



## Maragi (2010 December 14)

Én szeretnék


----------



## mongkat (2010 December 14)

15


----------



## mongkat (2010 December 14)

Az öregek, a régiek tudták még, kell, hogy időt szakítsunk magunkra, önmagunk és az egész teremtett világ megfigyelésére. Tudtak figyelni, tudtak várni, tudtak csendben lenni. Ismerték minden földi és égi feladat pontos helyét, idejét, s ha elbizonytalanodtak olykor-olykor, vártak és befelé hallgatóztak.


----------



## mongkat (2010 December 14)

Amelyik ház arra épül, hogy otthona legyen egy családnak, és úgy épül, és azok építik, akik otthont akarnak belőle maguk köré: abból a házból otthon lesz. És jó otthon lesz, és sokáig lesz otthona sokaknak: férfiaknak és asszonyoknak és gyermekeknek és gyermekek gyermekeinek. De amelyik ház nem úgy épül, és nem azok építik, (...) az olyan házba hiába jön asszony, az olyan ház nem lesz hosszan tartó békés otthona senkinek. 
Wass Albert


----------



## Maragi (2010 December 14)

Már meg van a 20 hozzászólás ás októberben regisztráltam, mégse tudok tölteni. Most akkor mi van?


----------



## mongkat (2010 December 14)

Egy férfi, egy nő meg egy gyermek mindig módját ejti valamiképpen, hogy beássa magát, magukra rántsák a földet, ahol élnek, takaró gyanánt, és akár a körmükkel is kikaparjanak maguknak valami otthonfélét. Akkor aztán pokoli erő kell hozzá, hogy gyökereiket kiszaggassa. 

John Steinbeck


----------



## mongkat (2010 December 14)

A halandóknak adott legédesebb szavak: anya, otthon, mennyország. 

William Goldsmith Brown


----------



## mongkat (2010 December 14)

Az ősi ház, az ősi föld éppoly elválaszthatatlan tőlünk, mint testünk valamely tagja, mint lelkünk valamely része. Ha meg kell válnunk tőle, nyomorékok vagyunk mindholtunkig. 

Gárdonyi Géza


----------



## mongkat (2010 December 14)

Otthon az, ahova hazatérsz. Ahol valaki vár este. Ahol ismered a fal kopásait, a szőnyeg foltjait, a bútorok apró nyikorgásait. Ahol úgy fekszel le az ágyba, hogy nem csak alszol, hanem pihensz. Nem csak pihensz, hanem kipihened magad. Kipihened az életet, az embereket, mindent. Ahol otthon vagy, az az otthon. Nem kell hozzá sok. Elég egy szoba. Ha tízen vagytok benne, az se baj. Ha mind a tízen egyek vagytok ebben, hogy haza tértek, amikor este hazatértek. Nem kell hozzá sok, csak egy szoba és egy érzés. Egy egészen egyszerű állati érzés: hogy ma itt élek. Van egy ágy, amiben alszom, egy szék, amire leülök, egy kályha, ami meleget ad. És hogy ebben a körülöttem lévő széles, nagy és furcsa világban ez a kis hely nem idegen és ma az enyém. Jól érzem magamat benne, ha kinézek az ablakon és kint esik az eső, vagy süvölt a szél. És hogy ha ide este bejövök, meglelem azokat, akik még hozzám tartoznak. Ez az otthon. Minden embernek módja van hozzá. Egy szűk padlásszoba is lehet otthon. Egy pince is. Még egy gallyakból összetákolt sátor is otthon lehet. Ha az ember önmagából is hozzáad valamit. Elég egy szál virág, amit az útszélen találtál. Egy fénykép, amit éveken keresztül hordoztál a zsebedben. Egy könyv az asztalon. Egy ébresztőóra. Mit tudom én: ezer apró kacat ragad az emberhez útközben. (...) Ha mindezt érezni tudod: nem vagy otthontalan a világon.

Wass Albert


----------



## Maragi (2010 December 14)

Ez nagyon szép!


----------



## mongkat (2010 December 14)

........


----------



## HerWagner (2010 December 14)

Üdv mindenkinek!


----------



## HerWagner (2010 December 14)

Próbálom összeszedni a 20-at...


----------



## HerWagner (2010 December 14)

Peace!


----------



## HerWagner (2010 December 14)

4.


----------



## HerWagner (2010 December 14)

Lassan megy.


----------



## HerWagner (2010 December 14)

Ne szavazz! Csináld magad!


----------



## HerWagner (2010 December 14)

Nem vagyok csúnya, csak nem jó rám nézni!!


----------



## HerWagner (2010 December 14)

A gyerek felesel, a felnőttnek véleménye van.


----------



## HerWagner (2010 December 14)

Hol volt tegnap ami ma van?


----------



## HerWagner (2010 December 14)

Az optimista sohasem tud kellemesen csalódni.


----------



## HerWagner (2010 December 14)

Az élettelen tárgyak épp csak annyira tudnak mozogni, hogy mindig utadban legyenek.


----------



## HerWagner (2010 December 14)

Nem lehet mindig inni. Néha pisilni is kell!


----------



## HerWagner (2010 December 14)

A legősibb állat a pingvin, mert az még fekete- fehér.


----------



## HerWagner (2010 December 14)

Hogy hívták a narancssárgát, mielőtt felfedezték a narancsot?


----------



## HerWagner (2010 December 14)

Alkoholista az, aki ugyanannyit iszik mint mi, csak utáljuk.


----------



## gagnes73 (2010 December 14)

Szia!

Csak a 20 hozzászólást szeretném összegyűjteni!


----------



## HerWagner (2010 December 14)

A baj, ha nem vetik el, akkor is terem.


----------



## HerWagner (2010 December 14)

"Ha a tüskére figyelsz, nem fogod érezni a rózsa illatát"


----------



## HerWagner (2010 December 14)

Támad, mint veszett medve a méhkaptárra!


----------



## HerWagner (2010 December 14)

A szerelem két ember közös ostobasága.


----------



## HerWagner (2010 December 14)

Az íratlan szabályokat az analfabéták írják.


----------



## HerWagner (2010 December 14)

Az egység többes száma a kétség.


----------



## HerWagner (2010 December 14)

A kemény és kitartó munka idővel meghozza a gyümölcsét. A lustaság azonnal.


----------



## tamtamka (2010 December 14)

*hello*

Sziasztok!

Én még új vagyok itt, de nagyon örülök, hogy ráakadtam erre a szuper fórumra! Köszi Mindenkinek! 

Üdv:
Tamtamka


----------



## tamtamka (2010 December 14)

Kellemes adventi készülődést és finom mézeskalácsot Mindenkinek!


----------



## tamtamka (2010 December 14)

Szuper ez a topic, Mindenkinek köszi!


----------



## Vicuskaaa (2010 December 14)

Jelen!


----------



## gabee1 (2010 December 14)

sziasztok


----------



## gabee1 (2010 December 14)

kene a 20 hozzaszolas


----------



## gabee1 (2010 December 14)

oooo


----------



## gabee1 (2010 December 14)

nem tudok mt irni ...


----------



## gabee1 (2010 December 14)

ez mar 5 (Y)


----------



## gabee1 (2010 December 14)

6 xD


----------



## gabee1 (2010 December 14)

7...


----------



## gabee1 (2010 December 14)

ez igy unalmas.. :/


----------



## gabee1 (2010 December 14)

9...


----------



## Vicuskaaa (2010 December 14)




----------



## gabee1 (2010 December 14)

maceras itt konyvet letolteni....


----------



## gabee1 (2010 December 14)

a masik felhasznalonak elfelejtette a jelszavat.. (11)


----------



## gabee1 (2010 December 14)

12


----------



## gabee1 (2010 December 14)

13


----------



## gabee1 (2010 December 14)

14


----------



## gabee1 (2010 December 14)

15


----------



## gabee1 (2010 December 14)

16


----------



## gabee1 (2010 December 14)

17


----------



## gabee1 (2010 December 14)

18


----------



## gabee1 (2010 December 14)

19


----------



## gabee1 (2010 December 14)

na 20 :d


----------



## gabee1 (2010 December 14)

jo volt itt lenni


----------



## gabee1 (2010 December 14)

de megyik byebye


----------



## Vicuskaaa (2010 December 14)

21


----------



## Vicuskaaa (2010 December 14)

22


----------



## kleno (2010 December 14)

*jelen*

"Az egyetlen módja, hogy az ember igazán éljen, ha szembenéz a halandóságával."
Nikki Sixx


----------



## kleno (2010 December 14)

Ne arra gondolj, hogy mi hiányzik, hanem annak örülj, ami megvan.
Moldova György


----------



## kleno (2010 December 14)

Minden embernek vannak gyöngeségei. Neked is. Miért vetsz mégis követ néha azokra, akik nem rosszabbak, nem jobbak nálad, hibáik legfeljebb más módon nyilvánulnak meg?
Szepes Mária


----------



## kleno (2010 December 14)

A kommunizmus két nagy ellensége a valóság és az igazság. Ezekkel soha, sehol nem bírta és nem bírja felvenni a harcot, előttük mindig kapitulál.
Nemere István


----------



## kleno (2010 December 14)

Nem háborgok, pedig háborúk dúlták fel a lelkem, 
Nem lázadok, de egy egész világ dőlt össze bennem. 
Csak nézem, ahogy betemet az éteri por, 
Majd találkozunk 
Valahol, valamikor.
Bikini


----------



## kleno (2010 December 14)

Nem változtathatunk azon, hogy a víz mindig lefelé folyik, de tanulmányozhatjuk a sodrását, és ahelyett, hogy próbálnánk ellene szegülni, kihasználhatjuk célunk érdekében.
Elmer Wheeler


----------



## kleno (2010 December 14)

Tanácsot akkor kérünk, ha tudjuk kérdésünkre a választ, de azt kívánjuk, bárcsak ne tudnánk.
Erica Jong


----------



## kleno (2010 December 14)

*Márai*

mbernek születtél, s ezért nem kívánom tőled, hogy megbocsáss az embereknek. Értsd meg őket, és hallgass.
Márai Sándor


----------



## kleno (2010 December 14)

*Fodor*

Megérteni nem,
csak elfogadni tudunk:
kit, mit; úgy, ahogy.
Fodor Ákos


----------



## kleno (2010 December 14)

*Csontos Márta*

Az igazi jó tanács mindig észrevétlenül jön, mintha saját döntésed eredménye lenne.
Csontos Márta


----------



## kleno (2010 December 14)

Ha az ember látja sanyarú sorsának végét, zokszó nélkül viseli az utolsó csapásokat.
Donatien Alphonse Francois de Sade


----------



## kleno (2010 December 14)

Aki elfogad egy törvényt, nem retteg az ítélettől, amely visszahelyezi a hite szerint való rendbe.
Albert Camus


----------



## kleno (2010 December 14)

Kérlek, fogadj el olyannak, amilyen vagyok, s akkor egyre jobb leszek!
Simon András


----------



## kleno (2010 December 14)

Ezek szerint amellett, hogy elfogadod, amit csinálok, még segíteni is akarsz?
- Igen, Sherine. Akkor is, ha nem értelek, akkor is, ha néha úgy szenvedek, ahogy a Szűzanya szenvedett egész életében, akkor is, ha te nem vagy Jézus Krisztus, de üzeneted van a világ számára. Melletted vagyok, és azt akarom, hogy te győzz.
Paulo Coelho


----------



## kleno (2010 December 14)

Lásd annak, amivé válhat, s azzá válik, ami lehetne!
A hattyúk tava


----------



## kleno (2010 December 14)

Ha az ember úgysem tehet semmit a másikért, nyugodtan egye meg a kenyerét, ha éhes, mielőtt még elveszik tőle. Sohase lehet tudni, mikor veszik el.
Erich Maria Remarque


----------



## kleno (2010 December 14)

Ha szerelembe esel, fájdalomnak leszel kitéve.
Alison Weir


----------



## kleno (2010 December 14)

em baj, ha a világtól elfogadod, amit adni akar neked. Csak az a végzetes hiba, ha önmagadat maradéktalanul a világnak adod érte. Semmihez ne ragaszkodj, ami mulandó!
Szepes Mária


----------



## kleno (2010 December 14)

*Ne vess el semmit*

Ne vess el semmit, amíg nem értetted meg, ne fogadj el semmit, amíg nem értetted meg.
Rudolf Steiner


----------



## kleno (2010 December 14)

nem semmi


----------



## stomi1234 (2010 December 14)

hahó


----------



## stomi1234 (2010 December 14)

mjhg


----------



## stomi1234 (2010 December 14)

naneeeeee


----------



## stomi1234 (2010 December 14)

jkujkukukukukuk


----------



## stomi1234 (2010 December 14)

űáéljfs


----------



## stomi1234 (2010 December 14)

kikikikkkkkéé


----------



## stomi1234 (2010 December 14)

gkgogogktgokgotkogktgo


----------



## stomi1234 (2010 December 14)

őpoihgfdsscvgbhji


----------



## stomi1234 (2010 December 14)

mmvirnmribnjgg


----------



## stomi1234 (2010 December 14)

kjhgvcfghjm,.


----------



## stomi1234 (2010 December 14)

802. ggg


----------



## stomi1234 (2010 December 14)

.,hfdfnmzh


----------



## stomi1234 (2010 December 14)

élkjh8ii8


----------



## stomi1234 (2010 December 14)

ikjkikukuk


----------



## stomi1234 (2010 December 14)

ujujujzujzujz


----------



## stomi1234 (2010 December 14)

hnhgnhnhnghn


----------



## stomi1234 (2010 December 14)

lkjhg


----------



## stomi1234 (2010 December 14)

ffffffffffffffff


----------



## stomi1234 (2010 December 14)

xssdfghjk


----------



## stomi1234 (2010 December 14)

huuz


----------



## Szőllőszem (2010 December 14)

kokojihu


----------



## Szőllőszem (2010 December 14)

hubbukk


----------



## Szőllőszem (2010 December 14)

koottchgk


----------



## Szőllőszem (2010 December 14)

gergerg


----------



## Szőllőszem (2010 December 14)

grgwegreg


----------



## Szőllőszem (2010 December 14)

grggwsfsw


----------



## Szőllőszem (2010 December 14)

gbnedgergrf


----------



## Szőllőszem (2010 December 14)

ggwgfdsvvfvb


----------



## Szőllőszem (2010 December 14)

rgsdvg dfbd


----------



## missanita (2010 December 14)

I.


----------



## missanita (2010 December 14)

Ii.


----------



## missanita (2010 December 14)

Iii.


----------



## missanita (2010 December 14)

Iv.


----------



## missanita (2010 December 14)

V.


----------



## missanita (2010 December 14)

Vi.


----------



## missanita (2010 December 14)

Vii.


----------



## missanita (2010 December 14)

Viii.


----------



## missanita (2010 December 14)

Ix.


----------



## missanita (2010 December 14)

X.


----------



## missanita (2010 December 14)

Xi.


----------



## missanita (2010 December 14)

Xii.


----------



## missanita (2010 December 14)

Xiii.


----------



## missanita (2010 December 14)

Xiv.


----------



## missanita (2010 December 14)

Xv.


----------



## missanita (2010 December 14)

Xvi.


----------



## missanita (2010 December 14)

Xvii.


----------



## missanita (2010 December 14)

Xviii.


----------



## missanita (2010 December 14)

Xix.


----------



## missanita (2010 December 14)

Xx.


----------



## Szőllőszem (2010 December 14)

fgfhgh


----------



## Szőllőszem (2010 December 14)

ngvnfd


----------



## Szőllőszem (2010 December 14)

gnfghdh


----------



## Szőllőszem (2010 December 14)

bchbfhhn


----------



## Szőllőszem (2010 December 14)

ncgnfcgngn


----------



## Szőllőszem (2010 December 14)

nvcvnvcnn


----------



## Szőllőszem (2010 December 14)

nvbnvbnvbn


----------



## Szőllőszem (2010 December 14)

jfghjdfhd


----------



## Szőllőszem (2010 December 14)

ncnccfcfncg


----------



## Szőllőszem (2010 December 14)

nvcncnc


----------



## Szőllőszem (2010 December 14)

fsdfsdfg


----------



## Szőllőszem (2010 December 14)

hjdhjdhds


----------



## Szőllőszem (2010 December 14)

mb,vhbmvhb


----------



## Szőllőszem (2010 December 14)

hfhdfhdfh


----------



## oroszanna (2010 December 14)

*könyv*

én egy barátomnak szeretném letölteni a chluthu hívását végre


----------



## Szőllőszem (2010 December 14)

hjfdgjgj


----------



## Szőllőszem (2010 December 14)

m,vhmvm


----------



## Szőllőszem (2010 December 14)

gjmgfvnhcdfbn


----------



## oroszanna (2010 December 14)

márcsak 18 hozzászólás és énis letölthetek


----------



## oroszanna (2010 December 14)

hát most szólj hozzá te!


----------



## oroszanna (2010 December 14)

ecc-pecc...


----------



## taky111 (2010 December 14)

**


----------



## taky111 (2010 December 14)




----------



## taky111 (2010 December 14)




----------



## taky111 (2010 December 14)




----------



## taky111 (2010 December 14)




----------



## taky111 (2010 December 14)




----------



## taky111 (2010 December 14)




----------



## taky111 (2010 December 14)




----------



## taky111 (2010 December 14)




----------



## taky111 (2010 December 14)




----------



## taky111 (2010 December 14)




----------



## fancsarumból (2010 December 14)

*Köszi a lehetőséget!*



Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


Lehetőség híján jöhet az eshetőség!


----------



## taky111 (2010 December 14)




----------



## fancsarumból (2010 December 14)

Hozzászólnék ,de hogyan?


----------



## taky111 (2010 December 14)




----------



## taky111 (2010 December 14)




----------



## fancsarumból (2010 December 14)

Laucica írta:


> Ez nem igazság! már április óta tag vagyok, megvan a 20, most miért nem????




ÉN nem értem vén fejjel ,hogyan jön össze a 20?


----------



## fancsarumból (2010 December 14)

Sok sikert!


----------



## taky111 (2010 December 14)




----------



## oroszanna (2010 December 14)

kimehecc


----------



## fancsarumból (2010 December 14)

Kinek megy a válaszom?


----------



## taky111 (2010 December 14)




----------



## taky111 (2010 December 14)




----------



## taky111 (2010 December 14)




----------



## fancsarumból (2010 December 14)

oroszanna írta:


> kimehecc




eccpecc...

Üdv


----------



## oroszanna (2010 December 14)

hogyan öltözik az eszkimo?


----------



## taky111 (2010 December 14)




----------



## fancsarumból (2010 December 14)

sssssssssssssssssssss
Szép dalok gyűjteménye ?


----------



## taky111 (2010 December 14)




----------



## oroszanna (2010 December 14)

gyorsan...^^


----------



## fancsarumból (2010 December 14)

Mit kell még tennem?


----------



## taky111 (2010 December 14)




----------



## fancsarumból (2010 December 14)

Karácsonyi dalok?


----------



## oroszanna (2010 December 14)

ez egy comedy centralos vicc...


----------



## fancsarumból (2010 December 14)

Szavaznék én is!


----------



## fancsarumból (2010 December 14)

oroszanna írta:


> gyorsan...^^




Keresem a fejem!


----------



## fancsarumból (2010 December 14)

oroszanna írta:


> ez egy comedy centralos vicc...




Ez már nem is vicc !


----------



## fancsarumból (2010 December 14)

Már kezdek fáradni!


----------



## fancsarumból (2010 December 14)

Szőllőszem írta:


> bchbfhhn




Jó a szöveg!


----------



## fancsarumból (2010 December 14)

kleno írta:


> A kommunizmus két nagy ellensége a valóság és az igazság. Ezekkel soha, sehol nem bírta és nem bírja felvenni a harcot, előttük mindig kapitulál.
> Nemere István



Igen jó!


----------



## fancsarumból (2010 December 14)

kleno írta:


> Ne arra gondolj, hogy mi hiányzik, hanem annak örülj, ami megvan.
> Moldova György




Néhányan megszívlelhetnék!


----------



## fancsarumból (2010 December 14)

kleno írta:


> Nem háborgok, pedig háborúk dúlták fel a lelkem,
> Nem lázadok, de egy egész világ dőlt össze bennem.
> Csak nézem, ahogy betemet az éteri por,
> Majd találkozunk
> ...




Lemaradtam...Ez melyik szám?


----------



## fancsarumból (2010 December 14)

gabee1 írta:


> 15




Ez nyerő szám?:444:


----------



## fancsarumból (2010 December 14)

-krisztina- írta:


> olyan gyors vagyok, hogy nem telik el 2 üzenet között 20 mp




Gratulá\\m/lok ...én lassan egy éve nem tudok összehozni 20 hozzászólást!


----------



## fancsarumból (2010 December 14)

antibuli írta:


> kell még




...egy szó!


----------



## fancsarumból (2010 December 14)

Vajon megütöttem a főnyereményt?


----------



## sondor8 (2010 December 14)

Miért biztos, hogy megbízhatóbb a Linux mint a Windows?
- ???
- Mert befagyott ablakot már mindannyian láttunk, de megfagyott pingvint?


----------



## oroszanna (2010 December 14)

\\m/


----------



## oroszanna (2010 December 14)

akkor nagyon megéri itt szenvedni...


----------



## oroszanna (2010 December 14)

hány óra?:4:


----------



## oroszanna (2010 December 14)

ki köszö nte meg az egyik üzenetem? és meiket?


----------



## reiko2 (2010 December 14)

sziasztok


----------



## petri2 (2010 December 14)

*üdv*



Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


 üdv és kösz:|:|kiss


----------



## nagoka (2010 December 14)

Üdv mindenkinek!


----------



## Aidosz (2010 December 14)

*20 hozzászólás gyűjtése*

Sziasztok! Ha már úgyis kell írni valamit, megragadnám az alkalmat, hogy megköszönjem Mindenkinek, aki létrehozta az oldalt, fenntartja, töltött fel valamit, vagy ezután fog feltölteni, aki idézeteket ír be, ami megmelegíti az olvasója lelkét, vagy értékes hozzászólásával segít másoknak. 
Köszönöm, hogy itt lehetek! 
Szeretettel üdvözlök Mindenkit! Aidosz


----------



## reiko2 (2010 December 14)

legnepszerub tema


----------



## petri2 (2010 December 14)

*miért?*



petri2 írta:


> üdv és kösz:|:|kiss


 miért szükséges ez a 20 üzenet?


----------



## reiko2 (2010 December 14)

Aidosz írta:


> Sziasztok! Ha már úgyis kell írni valamit, megragadnám az alkalmat, hogy megköszönjem Mindenkinek, aki létrehozta az oldalt, fenntartja, töltött fel valamit, vagy ezután fog feltölteni, aki idézeteket ír be, ami megmelegíti az olvasója lelkét, vagy értékes hozzászólásával segít másoknak.
> Köszönöm, hogy itt lehetek!
> Szeretettel üdvözlök Mindenkit! Aidosz





csatlakozom


----------



## reiko2 (2010 December 14)

petri2 írta:


> miért szükséges ez a 20 üzenet?






jo hogy nem 120


----------



## reiko2 (2010 December 14)

hogyan lehet meg gyorsitani a 2 napi tagsagot


----------



## őszilevél (2010 December 14)

Boldog és békés áldott karácsonyi ünnepeket kívánok


----------



## reiko2 (2010 December 14)

meg 9


----------



## reiko2 (2010 December 14)

8


----------



## reiko2 (2010 December 14)

7


----------



## őszilevél (2010 December 14)

Várnai Zseni
Fáradt a szívem

Fáradt a szívem, és halkan ver nagyon,
Csak jó úgy hosszan ülni a napon,
Nézni a fákat, és nézni az eget,
A messziről kéklő nagy hegyeket,
És lesni a fájó csöndet itt belül,
Amint a könnyhúrokon hegedül.

Hallgatni: ver-e még dalt a szívem,
Meghalt talán, vagy alszik, pihen?
Vagy, mint a hernyót gubózza selyem,
Hogy föltámadjon szárnnyal ékesen?
Tud-e még sírni, könnye van-e még?
Sikoltni tud-e, ha kínok-kínja ég,
Tud-e lázongni, mint vulkános hegyek,
Ha zúg fölötte vészes förgeteg?

S altatónótát, zengőt, édeset,
Dalol-e majd, ha elterül az est,
S a kisfiú álommesére vár,
Mely aranykertből aranyszárnyon száll,
Át a nagy, fénylő mesetengeren,
A fáradt, csöndes szívemet lesem.


----------



## reiko2 (2010 December 14)

6


----------



## Aidosz (2010 December 14)

*20 hozzászólás gyűjtése /2*

Ezt a videót nagyon sok szeretettel küldöm Mindenkinek, remélem, más is akkora örömét leli benne, mint én! Aidosz
Ölelés:

http://video.xfree.hu/?n=fama2|3770a72fd85d6fe7908088342210f575


----------



## petri2 (2010 December 14)

*1*



Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


plusz 1


----------



## reiko2 (2010 December 14)

5


----------



## őszilevél (2010 December 14)

*Kereszt

Reményik Sándor

Kemény a harc, nehéz a kereszt terhe.
Nem birom már! - sóhajtva csüggedezve.
De tarts ki! Egyszer meglátod, megérted,
Hogy a keresztre miért volt szükséged.

Vándor roskad le az útszél kövére.
Bot a kezében. Bárcsak célhoz érne!
De nem megy tovább! Hogyan érje el,
Ha olyan nehéz terheket cipel?

Amikor elindult, erős volt és boldog.
Azóta annyi minden összeomlott.
Magára maradt. Szép napoknak vége.
Keserves, árva lesz az öregsége.
Szivében ott a kérdés szüntelen:
Miért lett ilyen az út, én Istenem?!
Ahogy így töpreng, kicsordul a könnye,
és leperdül az útszéli göröngyre.

Aztán elcsendesedik. Lehet-e
ilyen csüggedt, ha Isten gyermeke?
Magasba emeli tekintetét.
Ott majd megérti, amit itt nem ért.
Fogja botját, és indul vánszorogva,
Mintha a domboldalon kunyhó volna!
Odaér. Bemegy. Fáradtan lefekszik.
Elég volt már a vándorlásból estig.
Soká eltöpreng még bajon, hiányon.
míg végre lassan elnyomja az álom.

S magát álmában is vándornak látja,
útban a távol mennyei hazába.
A mennyei város ragyog feléje.
Oda igyekszik, siet, hogy elérje.
Kezében vándorbot, vállán keresztje.
Vállára azt maga Isten helyezte.
Siet örömmel. Föl! Előre! Föl!
A messzi cél, mint csillag tündököl.

Hőség tikkasztja.. Keresztje teher.
Útközben néha pihennie kell.

Kedves ház kínál pihenést neki.
Súlyos keresztjét ott leteheti.
S ahogy tovább indulna, mit vesz észre?
Tekintete ráesik egy fűrészre.
"Olyan súlyos keresztet cipelek.
Jobb ha belőle lefűrészelek"
- mondja magában.
"De jó, hogy megtettem!
Sokkal könnyebb!"
- sóhajt elégedetten.

Siet tovább. Mindjárt elfogy az út,
S eléri a ragyogó gyöngykaput.
Ó, már csak egy patak választja el!
Jön-megy a partján, hídra mégse lel:
De hirtelen eszébe jut keresztje:

A túlsó partra az most híd lehetne.
Jaj, nem ér át! Hiába próbálgatja:
hiányzik a lefűrészelt darabja.
"Mit tettem!" - kiált kétségbeesetten.
"Most a cél közelében kell elvesznem,
mert keresztemet nehéznek találtam!"
S ott áll a parton keserű önvádban.

Azután új vándort lát közeledni,
s mert keresztjéből nem hiányzik semmi,
mint a hídon boldogan indulhat rajta,
hogy átjusson békén a túlsó partra.
"Rálépek én is!" Reménykedni kezd:
az ismeretlen, idegen kereszt
hátha átsegíti. Rálép, de reccsen
lába alatt. " Jaj, Istenem, elvesztem!
Uram segíts!" Így sikolt, és felébred.
Még a földön van. Előtte az élet.
Csak álom volt a kín a döbbenet
"Megváltó Uram, köszönöm Neked!
Keresztemet Te adtad, ó ne engedd,
hogy egy darabot is lefűrészeljek!
Amilyennek adtad, olyan legyen!
Te vezetsz át a szenvedéseken.
A Te kereszted szerzett üdvösséget,
de mivel az enyémet is kimérted,
Te adj erőt és kegyelmet nekem,
hordozni mindhalálig csendesen!" *​


----------



## petri2 (2010 December 14)

boldog karácsonyt


----------



## nagoka (2010 December 14)

Aidosz írta:


> Sziasztok! Ha már úgyis kell írni valamit, megragadnám az alkalmat, hogy megköszönjem Mindenkinek, aki létrehozta az oldalt, fenntartja, töltött fel valamit, vagy ezután fog feltölteni, aki idézeteket ír be, ami megmelegíti az olvasója lelkét, vagy értékes hozzászólásával segít másoknak.
> Köszönöm, hogy itt lehetek!
> Szeretettel üdvözlök Mindenkit! Aidosz


 
Szintén csatlakozom


----------



## reiko2 (2010 December 14)

:777:


petri2 írta:


> plusz 1


----------



## reiko2 (2010 December 14)

3


----------



## Aidosz (2010 December 14)

*20 hozzászólás gyűjtése/3*

Ezt most kaptam, hátha más is hasznát veszi!
Időjárás 5 napra előre, település szerint:
http://bayercropscience.hu/webset32.cgi?BayerCro[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@538294335


----------



## reiko2 (2010 December 14)

2
:444:


----------



## sugarmozi (2010 December 14)

fain filmek
köszi a filmet
ez tuti jó film lehet


----------



## reiko2 (2010 December 14)

:4:


----------



## petri2 (2010 December 14)

Melitta írta:


> 1, jelen


szösz


----------



## petri2 (2010 December 14)

*gyűjtögetés*



reiko2 írta:


> :4:


vidáman


----------



## petri2 (2010 December 14)

*lassú ébredés*



reiko2 írta:


> 2
> :444:


 
simán


----------



## petri2 (2010 December 14)

ide


----------



## petri2 (2010 December 14)

*köszi*



Aidosz írta:


> Ezt most kaptam, hátha más is hasznát veszi!
> Időjárás 5 napra előre, település szerint:
> http://bayercropscience.hu/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@538294335


 megnézem


----------



## petri2 (2010 December 14)

*4*



reiko2 írta:


> 3


4


----------



## Aidosz (2010 December 14)

*20 hozzászólás gyűjtése/4*

Szép estét Mindenkinek! Aidosz


----------



## Aidosz (2010 December 14)

Ez nagyon szép, köszi, hogy megosztottad!


----------



## petri2 (2010 December 14)

*remek*


----------



## petri2 (2010 December 14)

*23*

76


----------



## petri2 (2010 December 14)

*őp*

mniok


----------



## petri2 (2010 December 14)

*rikőr*

ni


----------



## petri2 (2010 December 14)

*él*

ne


----------



## petri2 (2010 December 14)

*20*



petri2 írta:


> ni


20


----------



## nagoka (2010 December 14)

Neked is!


----------



## nagoka (2010 December 14)

Aidosz írta:


> Ezt most kaptam, hátha más is hasznát veszi!
> Időjárás 5 napra előre, település szerint:
> http://bayercropscience.hu/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@538294335


 

ez tényleg jó, köszi


----------



## oroszanna (2010 December 14)

csip..csipp


----------



## nagoka (2010 December 14)

vau vau váuuuu


----------



## nagoka (2010 December 14)

itt vagy Anna?


----------



## ÖCSI11 (2010 December 14)

sziasztok szeretném kérni segitcségeteked portugál zeéket keresek midiket styleket elore megkonom es kellemes nepeket mindenkinek feliz natal


----------



## siroi (2010 December 14)

helo


----------



## nagoka (2010 December 14)

hali


----------



## groowe (2010 December 14)

sziasztok


----------



## groowe (2010 December 14)

sziasztok2


----------



## amariann (2010 December 14)

:d


----------



## amariann (2010 December 14)

1


----------



## amariann (2010 December 14)

2


----------



## amariann (2010 December 14)

3


----------



## amariann (2010 December 14)

5


----------



## amariann (2010 December 14)




----------



## amariann (2010 December 14)

:6:


----------



## amariann (2010 December 14)

:wink:


----------



## amariann (2010 December 14)

:99:


----------



## amariann (2010 December 14)

:shock:


----------



## amariann (2010 December 14)




----------



## amariann (2010 December 14)

:``:


----------



## amariann (2010 December 14)

:55:


----------



## amariann (2010 December 14)

:4:


----------



## amariann (2010 December 14)

8)


----------



## amariann (2010 December 14)




----------



## amariann (2010 December 14)

:12:


----------



## amariann (2010 December 14)

:cry:


----------



## amariann (2010 December 14)

kiss


----------



## amariann (2010 December 14)

:..:


----------



## amariann (2010 December 14)

8)


----------



## inverness (2010 December 15)

Sziasztok what can I say?4every1


----------



## inverness (2010 December 15)

:d


----------



## siroi (2010 December 15)




----------



## khertesz (2010 December 15)

jelen vagyok


----------



## Aidosz (2010 December 15)

Szép napot Mindenkinek!


----------



## Aidosz (2010 December 15)

:d


----------



## Aidosz (2010 December 15)

:444:


----------



## Aidosz (2010 December 15)




----------



## Aidosz (2010 December 15)




----------



## Aidosz (2010 December 15)

:!:


----------



## Aidosz (2010 December 15)




----------



## Aidosz (2010 December 15)




----------



## Aidosz (2010 December 15)




----------



## Aidosz (2010 December 15)

:shock:


----------



## Aidosz (2010 December 15)

:2:


----------



## Aidosz (2010 December 15)

:55:


----------



## Aidosz (2010 December 15)

kiss


----------



## Aidosz (2010 December 15)

:--:


----------



## Aidosz (2010 December 15)

\\m/


----------



## silvio (2010 December 15)

Én is itt vagyok


----------



## silvio (2010 December 15)

Te hol vagy?


----------



## snaps (2010 December 15)

Hali


----------



## snaps (2010 December 15)

Van itt valaki?


----------



## snaps (2010 December 15)

Én Szolnokról!


----------



## snaps (2010 December 15)

Aidosz szia


----------



## snaps (2010 December 15)

ma jó napom lesz


----------



## snaps (2010 December 15)

Hamarosan kari


----------



## snaps (2010 December 15)

Ez az!


----------



## snaps (2010 December 15)

Olyan jó lenne beszélgetni valaivel!
Nincs senki?


----------



## kikissz (2010 December 15)

én itt vagyok ^^


----------



## kikissz (2010 December 15)

és utálom a karácsonyt


----------



## kikissz (2010 December 15)

szerintem nincs semmi értelme. átugornám


----------



## DzsonConor (2010 December 15)

A gonosz diadalához csak annyi kell hogy a jók tétlenek maradjanak.
(Edmund Burke)


----------



## Karesz78 (2010 December 15)

*köszönet*

Köszönöm a lehetőséget!


----------



## DzsonConor (2010 December 15)

Bárki vagy tudd, hogy hatalmadban áll megváltoztatni a világot!


----------



## Karesz78 (2010 December 15)

Várjuk a karácsonyt!


----------



## Karesz78 (2010 December 15)

Soha ne mondd, hogy soha!


----------



## Karesz78 (2010 December 15)

Két év elég ahhoz, hogy megtanulj beszélni, de egy egész élet kell, hogy megtanulj hallgatni.


----------



## Karesz78 (2010 December 15)

A békés tenger nem nevel ügyes hajósokat.


----------



## Karesz78 (2010 December 15)

Egy gyermek, aki meg tudja ríkatni az anyját, az egyedüli, aki fel is száríthatja annak könnyeit.


----------



## Karesz78 (2010 December 15)

Többet ér egy ember bírálata, mint ezrek egyetértése.


----------



## Karesz78 (2010 December 15)

Csak a tudatlan ember haragszik - a bölcs megértő.


----------



## Karesz78 (2010 December 15)

Ne feledd, hogy a jaguár is érző lény. Messziről megérzi a szagodat.


----------



## Karesz78 (2010 December 15)

Nem ítélhetsz, ha csak az egyik oldalt hallgatod meg.


----------



## Karesz78 (2010 December 15)

A gyáva nap mint nap meghal, a bátor csak egyszer hal meg.


----------



## Karesz78 (2010 December 15)

Nem az a hős, aki az oroszlánt legyőzi - az a hős, aki a dühét legyőzi.


----------



## Karesz78 (2010 December 15)

Ha észreveszed, hogy halott lovon ülsz, szállj le róla!


----------



## Karesz78 (2010 December 15)

Csókolózni olyan, mint sós vizet inni: iszol, és a szomjad csak nő.


----------



## Karesz78 (2010 December 15)

Ha egyenesen állsz, ne törődj vele, hogy az árnyékod görbe!


----------



## Karesz78 (2010 December 15)

Ne félj attól, hogy lassan haladsz; egyedül attól félj, hogy egy helyben állsz!


----------



## Karesz78 (2010 December 15)

Három dolog csak meghatározott alkalmak kapcsán fedezhető fel: a merészség a veszélyben, az ész a düh idején, s a barátság az ínség közepette.


----------



## Karesz78 (2010 December 15)

Fehér liliomnak is fekete az árnyéka.


----------



## Karesz78 (2010 December 15)

A boldogság útja belül van a lélekben. Aki ezt nem tudja, boldogtalanságra ítéli életét.


----------



## Karesz78 (2010 December 15)

Megérdemli az édest, aki megízlelte a keserűt.


----------



## Leonimus (2010 December 15)

Sziasztok! 1


----------



## Leonimus (2010 December 15)

2


----------



## Leonimus (2010 December 15)

3


----------



## Leonimus (2010 December 15)

4


----------



## Leonimus (2010 December 15)

5


----------



## Leonimus (2010 December 15)

6


----------



## Leonimus (2010 December 15)

7


----------



## Leonimus (2010 December 15)

8


----------



## Leonimus (2010 December 15)

9


----------



## Leonimus (2010 December 15)

10


----------



## Leonimus (2010 December 15)

Az informatikusoknak Oct. 30-án jön a jézuska...


----------



## Leonimus (2010 December 15)

12


----------



## Leonimus (2010 December 15)

13


----------



## Leonimus (2010 December 15)

14


----------



## Leonimus (2010 December 15)

15


----------



## Leonimus (2010 December 15)

16


----------



## Leonimus (2010 December 15)

17


----------



## Leonimus (2010 December 15)

18


----------



## Leonimus (2010 December 15)

19


----------



## Leonimus (2010 December 15)

Tedd vagy ne tedd, soha ne "próbáld"!


----------



## kismanobkv (2010 December 15)

Még csak most kezdek hozzá a 20 hozzászóláshoz és fogalmam sincs mit írjak. 20


----------



## kismanobkv (2010 December 15)

Még most se tudom 19


----------



## kismanobkv (2010 December 15)

Minden percben küldök egyet 18.


----------



## kismanobkv (2010 December 15)

Szeretem a jazzt. 17


----------



## kismanobkv (2010 December 15)

És a krimiket is. 16


----------



## kismanobkv (2010 December 15)

Poirot a kedvencem. 15


----------



## kismanobkv (2010 December 15)

A jazzen belül pedig a dixieland. 14


----------



## kismanobkv (2010 December 15)

A Benkó Dixieland Band a kedvenc együttesem. 13


----------



## kismanobkv (2010 December 15)

A kedven férfi énekesem pedig Berki Tamás. 12


----------



## kismanobkv (2010 December 15)

A kedvenc-ből kimaradt a c ez még egy hozzászólást igényel. 11


----------



## kismanobkv (2010 December 15)

A kedvenc női előadóm pedig Micheller Myrtill. 10 
( Már a fele megvan. ) Hurrá!!!!


----------



## kismanobkv (2010 December 15)

Kicsit elmaradtam .9


----------



## kismanobkv (2010 December 15)

Mindjárt itt a karácsony. 8


----------



## kismanobkv (2010 December 15)

Ezt ki találta ki, hogy 20 hozzászólás kell. 7


----------



## kismanobkv (2010 December 15)

Már nem kell sok. 6


----------



## kismanobkv (2010 December 15)

Remélem ezek is hozzászólásnak számítanak. 5


----------



## kismanobkv (2010 December 15)

Nem is egykor küldtem el hanem 12:59-kor. 4


----------



## kismanobkv (2010 December 15)

Lehet, hogy 20-nál többet fogok küldeni, hogy biztos legyen. 3


----------



## kismanobkv (2010 December 15)

Smile  
 2


----------



## kismanobkv (2010 December 15)

Mosoly. 1


----------



## kismanobkv (2010 December 15)

Itt a vége fuss el véle. 0


----------



## kismanobkv (2010 December 15)

Jobban mondva Shrek a vége. -1


----------



## qrumpli (2010 December 15)

Hát mégha érteném!


----------



## qrumpli (2010 December 15)

Ha rájövök ,hogyan müködik tag lehetek?


----------



## Rné Timi (2010 December 15)

Üdvözlök mindenki!


----------



## Rné Timi (2010 December 15)

Nagyon örülök, hogy már sikerült!


----------



## Rné Timi (2010 December 15)

Köszönöm mindenki segítségét, nagyon rendesek vagytok!


----------



## Rné Timi (2010 December 15)

Azt hittem soha nem jutok el eddig.


----------



## Rné Timi (2010 December 15)

Na, de végre!


----------



## Rné Timi (2010 December 15)

Végre tag vagyok!


----------



## Rné Timi (2010 December 15)

Nagyon jó!


----------



## Rné Timi (2010 December 15)

Na még 11!


----------



## Rné Timi (2010 December 15)

10


----------



## Rné Timi (2010 December 15)

Na még egy párat!


----------



## Rné Timi (2010 December 15)

9


----------



## Rné Timi (2010 December 15)

8


----------



## Rné Timi (2010 December 15)

7


----------



## Rné Timi (2010 December 15)

16


----------



## Rné Timi (2010 December 15)

17


----------



## Rné Timi (2010 December 15)

18


----------



## Rné Timi (2010 December 15)

Na már lassan a végére érek!


----------



## Rné Timi (2010 December 15)

Köszönöm a lehetőséget és a sok segítséget mindenkinek, aki nyomon követte a bénázásomat!


----------



## Jakhy (2010 December 15)

Hellóka


----------



## kupcamackó (2010 December 15)

*végre*

Szép napot mindenkinek! Két éve nézegetem ezt a honlapot. Annyi jó dolog van rajta, hogy végül muszáj volt regisztrálnom.
Nem vagyok túl erős a közösségi portálokon, viszont nem akarok buta-suta üzeneteket küldeni csak azért, hogy meglegyen a 20 hozzászólásom. Hamarosan küldök egy finom süteményreceptet, addig megnézem a szójátékokat. Üdv. Sz.


----------



## Ági52 (2010 December 15)

*pontgyűjtés*

Régóta próbálkozom, de valami miatt nem sikerült hozzászóljak a témákhoz.A gép mindig visszadobott. Valószínűleg én bénáztam.
Sziasztok


----------



## lisaveronica (2010 December 15)

mindjárt karácsooony )))


----------



## lisaveronica (2010 December 15)

mindenkinek kellemes ünnepeket ))))


----------



## pontazaki (2010 December 15)

1


----------



## pontazaki (2010 December 15)

22


----------



## pontazaki (2010 December 15)

4


----------



## pontazaki (2010 December 15)

5


----------



## pontazaki (2010 December 15)

6


----------



## pontazaki (2010 December 15)

7


----------



## pontazaki (2010 December 15)

8


----------



## pontazaki (2010 December 15)

9


----------



## pontazaki (2010 December 15)

10


----------



## pontazaki (2010 December 15)

11


----------



## pontazaki (2010 December 15)

12


----------



## pontazaki (2010 December 15)

13


----------



## pontazaki (2010 December 15)

14


----------



## pontazaki (2010 December 15)

15


----------



## pontazaki (2010 December 15)

16


----------



## pontazaki (2010 December 15)

van más olyan mint én aki csak úgy írogat?


----------



## pontazaki (2010 December 15)

18


----------



## pontazaki (2010 December 15)

19


----------



## pontazaki (2010 December 15)

20


----------



## pontazaki (2010 December 15)

3


----------



## Jennyfer69 (2010 December 15)

Ha én most hozzászólok akkor talán 1x összegyűlik a 20 hozzászólásom, vagy teljesen újat kell indítanom??


----------



## clarison (2010 December 15)

Kösszike a szóláncot


----------



## clarison (2010 December 15)

*igen, énis csakúgy irogatok!!!))mit irjak, még?*



pontazaki írta:


> van más olyan mint én aki csak úgy írogat?



igen, énis csakúgy irogatok!!!))mit irjak, még?


----------



## clarison (2010 December 15)

2


----------



## clarison (2010 December 15)

4


----------



## clarison (2010 December 15)

5


----------



## clarison (2010 December 15)

6


----------



## clarison (2010 December 15)

7


----------



## clarison (2010 December 15)

8


----------



## clarison (2010 December 15)

9


----------



## clarison (2010 December 15)

10


----------



## clarison (2010 December 15)

11


----------



## clarison (2010 December 15)

12


----------



## clarison (2010 December 15)

13


----------



## clarison (2010 December 15)

14


----------



## clarison (2010 December 15)

15


----------



## clarison (2010 December 15)

16


----------



## clarison (2010 December 15)

17


----------



## Jennyfer69 (2010 December 15)

Akkor most mivan?


----------



## clarison (2010 December 15)

18


----------



## Jennyfer69 (2010 December 15)

Kell méég eegy szó, mielőtt mennék..


----------



## clarison (2010 December 15)

19


----------



## clarison (2010 December 15)

20


----------



## Jennyfer69 (2010 December 15)

Kell méég 1 ölelés, ami végig elkísér....


----------



## Jennyfer69 (2010 December 15)

Az úton majd néha, gondolj reám...


----------



## Jennyfer69 (2010 December 15)

Ez a föld a Tiéd, ha elmész visszavár...


----------



## Jennyfer69 (2010 December 15)

Nézz Rám, éés lásd, a csillagokra lépsz


----------



## Jennyfer69 (2010 December 15)

Nézz Rám, s tovatűnt, a régi szenvedés


----------



## Jennyfer69 (2010 December 15)

A fák az égig érnek, ott megérint a fény...


----------



## kkrisz (2010 December 15)

hello


----------



## Jennyfer69 (2010 December 15)

Tudod jól hova térsz, de végül hazaérsz!!!!


----------



## hskorbi (2010 December 15)

Hidrogén


----------



## kkrisz (2010 December 15)

jó itt lenni


----------



## Jennyfer69 (2010 December 15)

Hello Krisz!


----------



## hskorbi (2010 December 15)

Hélium


----------



## kkrisz (2010 December 15)

miért is?


----------



## kkrisz (2010 December 15)

Hello Jennyfer69! Hogy vagy?


----------



## Jennyfer69 (2010 December 15)

Szállj, szállj sólyom szárnyán, három hegyen túl....


----------



## hskorbi (2010 December 15)

Lítium


----------



## Jennyfer69 (2010 December 15)

Köszönöm jól, és Te?


----------



## hskorbi (2010 December 15)

Berillium


----------



## hskorbi (2010 December 15)

Bór


----------



## Jennyfer69 (2010 December 15)

Szállj, szállj ott várok Rád, ahol véget ér az úút!!


----------



## hskorbi (2010 December 15)

Szén


----------



## kkrisz (2010 December 15)

Nagyon jól. Nekem is írhatnékom van...


----------



## hskorbi (2010 December 15)

Nitrogén


----------



## hskorbi (2010 December 15)

Oxigén


----------



## kkrisz (2010 December 15)

6


----------



## Jennyfer69 (2010 December 15)

Mauzóleum


----------



## kkrisz (2010 December 15)

7


----------



## kkrisz (2010 December 15)

8


----------



## Jennyfer69 (2010 December 15)

háá már 15!!


----------



## hskorbi (2010 December 15)

Fluor


----------



## kkrisz (2010 December 15)

9


----------



## Jennyfer69 (2010 December 15)

beszélgessünk


----------



## hskorbi (2010 December 15)

Neon


----------



## kkrisz (2010 December 15)

10... de lassan megy ez


----------



## hskorbi (2010 December 15)

Nátrium


----------



## Jennyfer69 (2010 December 15)

Gábor


----------



## hskorbi (2010 December 15)

Magnézium


----------



## kkrisz (2010 December 15)

11


----------



## Jennyfer69 (2010 December 15)

Klaudia


----------



## hskorbi (2010 December 15)

Alumínium


----------



## kkrisz (2010 December 15)

mostantol binárisan... 1100


----------



## Jennyfer69 (2010 December 15)

Nicole


----------



## hskorbi (2010 December 15)

Szilícium


----------



## Jennyfer69 (2010 December 15)

Zoltán


----------



## kkrisz (2010 December 15)

1101


----------



## hskorbi (2010 December 15)

Foszfor


----------



## kkrisz (2010 December 15)

1110


----------



## hskorbi (2010 December 15)

Kén


----------



## hskorbi (2010 December 15)

Klór


----------



## kkrisz (2010 December 15)

Vizipók Csodapók


----------



## hskorbi (2010 December 15)

Argon


----------



## kkrisz (2010 December 15)

1111


----------



## hskorbi (2010 December 15)

Kálium


----------



## kkrisz (2010 December 15)

10000


----------



## hskorbi (2010 December 15)

Kalcium


----------



## kkrisz (2010 December 15)

10001


----------



## Jennyfer69 (2010 December 15)

Most akkor miért nem enged még mindig letölteni?? Agyhúgykövet kapok mingyáááááá


----------



## kkrisz (2010 December 15)

10010


----------



## kkrisz (2010 December 15)

10011


----------



## Jennyfer69 (2010 December 15)

?


----------



## kkrisz (2010 December 15)

még nekem sem engedi


----------



## Jennyfer69 (2010 December 15)

mennyit kell várni?
Hogy megköszönjék?


----------



## Jennyfer69 (2010 December 15)

Én megköszöngetem a Tied


----------



## kkrisz (2010 December 15)

Talán holnap már jó lesz


----------



## sondor8 (2010 December 15)

Sziasztok
lehet rossz helyre irok de a munkavállalásról meg tudhatok egy két dolgot?


----------



## Jennyfer69 (2010 December 15)

Hihi


----------



## Jennyfer69 (2010 December 15)

Remélem, akkor viszlát holnap


----------



## Jennyfer69 (2010 December 15)

Montreálban vagy?


----------



## sondor8 (2010 December 15)

Sziasztok.ez a legjobb fórum.itt minden zene számot megtalálok köszi


----------



## sondor8 (2010 December 15)

Midi fájlokat szintihez hol találnék.amihez van szöveg is?


----------



## user8 (2010 December 15)

*Köszönet*

Örülök, hogy rátok találtam.


----------



## user8 (2010 December 15)

*Kérdés*

Mire jó ez a kötelező hozzászólósdi?


----------



## user8 (2010 December 15)

Szeretném már használni ezt az oldalt.


----------



## user8 (2010 December 15)

Ez már a negyedik hozzászólás.


----------



## user8 (2010 December 15)

Ez meg az ötödik.


----------



## gazsi134 (2010 December 15)

nekem az első


----------



## gazsi134 (2010 December 15)

megpróbálom másodszor is


----------



## gazsi134 (2010 December 15)

ez már a harmadik


----------



## gazsi134 (2010 December 15)

és a negyedik


----------



## gazsi134 (2010 December 15)

5


----------



## gazsi134 (2010 December 15)

6


----------



## gazsi134 (2010 December 15)

7


----------



## gazsi134 (2010 December 15)

8


----------



## gazsi134 (2010 December 15)

9


----------



## gazsi134 (2010 December 15)

10


----------



## prgabor (2010 December 15)

Sziasztok a nevem Gabor.

A forum szabályzata szerint 20 érdemi hozzászólást kell tennem, továbba 2 napos regisztrációval kell rendelkezzek ahhoz,hogy letölthessek az itt található linkek tartalmai közül. így gyorsan le is zavarnám ez a meg 19 hozzászólásom.


----------



## prgabor (2010 December 15)

gabor02


----------



## kasbal (2010 December 15)

köszi


----------



## kasbal (2010 December 15)

2


----------



## kasbal (2010 December 15)

3


----------



## kasbal (2010 December 15)

4


----------



## kasbal (2010 December 15)

5


----------



## kasbal (2010 December 15)

6


----------



## kasbal (2010 December 15)

7


----------



## kasbal (2010 December 15)

8


----------



## kasbal (2010 December 15)

9


----------



## kasbal (2010 December 15)

10


----------



## kasbal (2010 December 15)

11


----------



## kasbal (2010 December 15)

12


----------



## kasbal (2010 December 15)

13


----------



## kasbal (2010 December 15)

14


----------



## kasbal (2010 December 15)

15


----------



## kasbal (2010 December 15)

16


----------



## kasbal (2010 December 15)

17


----------



## kasbal (2010 December 15)

18


----------



## kasbal (2010 December 15)

19


----------



## kasbal (2010 December 15)

20


----------



## LacyLacy (2010 December 15)

*20*

20


----------



## LacyLacy (2010 December 15)

19


----------



## LacyLacy (2010 December 15)

18


----------



## LacyLacy (2010 December 15)

Nagyon sajnálom, de le kell töltenem két Gryllus számot, holnap 3. oszályos gyerekeke karácsonyi műsorához, elnézést kérek a floodért


----------



## LacyLacy (2010 December 15)

Nagyon sajnálom, de le kell töltenem két Gryllus számot, holnap 3. oszályos gyerekek karácsonyi műsorához, elnézést kérek a floodért


----------



## LacyLacy (2010 December 15)

Nagyon sajnálom, de le kell töltenem két Gryllus számot, holnap 3. oszályos gyerekek karácsonyi műsorához, elnézést kérek a floodért


----------



## LacyLacy (2010 December 15)

Nagyon sajnálom, de le kell töltenem két Gryllus számot, holnap 3. oszályos gyerekek karácsonyi műsorához, elnézést kérek a floodért


----------



## LacyLacy (2010 December 15)

Nagyon sajnálom, de le kell töltenem két Gryllus számot, holnap 3. oszályos gyerekek karácsonyi műsorához, elnézést kérek a floodért


----------



## LacyLacy (2010 December 15)

Nagyon sajnálom, de le kell töltenem két Gryllus számot, holnap 3. oszályos gyerekek karácsonyi műsorához, elnézést kérek a floodért


----------



## LacyLacy (2010 December 15)

Nagyon sajnálom, de le kell töltenem két Gryllus számot, holnap 3. oszályos gyerekek karácsonyi műsorához, elnézést kérek a floodért


----------



## LacyLacy (2010 December 15)

Nagyon sajnálom , de le kell töltenem két Gryllus számot, holnap 3. oszályos gyerekek karácsonyi műsorához, elnézést kérek a floodért


----------



## LacyLacy (2010 December 15)

Nagyon sajnálom, de le kell töltenem két Gryllus számot, holnap 3. oszályos gyerekek karácsonyi műsorához, elnézést kérek a floodért


----------



## LacyLacy (2010 December 15)

Nagyon sajnálom, de le kell töltenem két Gryllus számot, holnap 3. oszályos gyerekek karácsonyi műsorához, elnézést kérek a floodért


----------



## LacyLacy (2010 December 15)

Nagyon sajnálom, de le kell töltenem két Gryllus számot, holnap 3. oszályos gyerekek karácsonyi műsorához, elnézést kérek a floodért megvan a 20 köszönöm


----------



## LacyLacy (2010 December 15)

Nagyon sajnálom, de le kell töltenem két Gryllus számot, holnap 3. oszályos gyerekek karácsonyi műsorához, elnézést kérek a floodért


----------



## miklosb (2010 December 15)

meglett a Gryllus?


----------



## jfabok (2010 December 16)

Ok


----------



## nova08 (2010 December 16)

Üdvözlet Budapestről!


----------



## LF1982 (2010 December 16)

erről nem beszélni kell


----------



## LF1982 (2010 December 16)

honnan tudnék újabb alapokat letölteni? kösziii


----------



## LF1982 (2010 December 16)

hajrá


----------



## LF1982 (2010 December 16)

valahonnan lehetne alapokat letölteni? köszönöm


----------



## LF1982 (2010 December 16)

uhh kellene ilyen csak Alfa Romeo-ban... esetleg valaki?


----------



## LF1982 (2010 December 16)

naggyon jók  mééég!!!


----------



## LF1982 (2010 December 16)

sziasztok, volt szerencsém Franciaországban töleni némi időt mostanság. ha valakit érdekel a tanulás végett francia újság vagy dokumentum jelezze és szivesen küldök scannelve...


----------



## LF1982 (2010 December 16)

valamiért nem csatolja a képeket amiket szeretnék feltölteni... Heeeelp


----------



## LF1982 (2010 December 16)

hu 80


----------



## LF1982 (2010 December 16)

hu 82 

nagyon jó

tuti

ezek voltak még az igazán jó zenék!


----------



## LF1982 (2010 December 16)

<no tag>


----------



## LF1982 (2010 December 16)

miért nem látszanak a linkek amiket küldenék? :S


----------



## LF1982 (2010 December 16)

Boldog Karácsonyt mindekinek és sok sikert a kereséshez!!!!


----------



## LF1982 (2010 December 16)

figyelnek minket


----------



## LF1982 (2010 December 16)

igen


----------



## manocska6 (2010 December 16)

Itt vagyok én is!


----------



## zolthe (2010 December 16)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


oké


----------



## oroszanna (2010 December 16)

jó reggelt


----------



## oroszanna (2010 December 16)

süt a nap és hideg van:9:


----------



## oroszanna (2010 December 16)

najó írok valami értelmeset is mindjárt


----------



## oroszanna (2010 December 16)

leírom a saját készítésű italkámat amitől jól belehet rugni..vagy legalábbis dülöngélni


----------



## oroszanna (2010 December 16)

Úgy híják hogy Manna (benne van a nevem is):77:


----------



## hetta1 (2010 December 16)

sziasztok!
Nagyon kevés a hó, így nem lesz szánkózás


----------



## hetta1 (2010 December 16)

Itt van valaki?


----------



## oroszanna (2010 December 16)

van benne: ice tea, szilvapálesz (occó spáros), energiaital, citromlötty


----------



## zolthe (2010 December 16)

Melitta írta:


> 1, jelen



je


----------



## oroszanna (2010 December 16)

mondjuk utána volt bor is szóval...
lejhet a kettő együt fejtette ki a hatását ennyire jóra


----------



## zolthe (2010 December 16)

imrus írta:


> 2 szia jelen



hy


----------



## hetta1 (2010 December 16)

még vásárolni is kéne karácsonyra


----------



## hetta1 (2010 December 16)

van valakinek egy jó tippje , egy hasznos ajándéknak, ja és nem lehet drága


----------



## hetta1 (2010 December 16)

ja , pasinak kéne


----------



## zolthe (2010 December 16)

1valaky írta:


> szuper vagykiss



hajtá


----------



## hetta1 (2010 December 16)

kínai teából ismer valaki nagyon jót?


----------



## zolthe (2010 December 16)

Wulfi írta:


> Köszi, Melitta! kiss



kösz


----------



## hetta1 (2010 December 16)

lehet japán is


----------



## hetta1 (2010 December 16)

hát nem sokat segítesz!


----------



## hetta1 (2010 December 16)

de hamarosan meglesz a 20üzim, kéne valami angol hanganyag


----------



## hetta1 (2010 December 16)

de szeretem a filmeket is


----------



## zolthe (2010 December 16)

Abigel573 írta:


> Kreáltam egy mindegy mit ír be szóláncot a kezdőknek... azt se használják...
> Talán túl egyszerű.


hali


----------



## hetta1 (2010 December 16)

azért elég jól eltárgyalgatok magammal, úgy látom


----------



## zolthe (2010 December 16)

Abigel573 írta:


> Kreáltam egy mindegy mit ír be szóláncot a kezdőknek... azt se használják...
> Talán túl egyszerű.


hali
ó je


----------



## hetta1 (2010 December 16)

csak szállingózik a hó, erre felé


----------



## hetta1 (2010 December 16)

hamarosan mennem is kell


----------



## zolthe (2010 December 16)

Abigel573 írta:


> Kreáltam egy mindegy mit ír be szóláncot a kezdőknek... azt se használják...
> Talán túl egyszerű.


hali
ó je
a je


----------



## hetta1 (2010 December 16)

de jó lenne némely fejbe belátni, nem akarok olyan ajándékot venni ami nem tetszik


----------



## hetta1 (2010 December 16)

nézek valami teát, más ötletem nincs


----------



## hetta1 (2010 December 16)

a ruhának nem örül,aszem


----------



## hetta1 (2010 December 16)

akkor helló


----------



## hetta1 (2010 December 16)

még mindig nem enged letölteni


----------



## hetta1 (2010 December 16)

miért nem sikerül, segítséget kérnék!


----------



## zolthe (2010 December 16)

Abigel573 írta:


> Kreáltam egy mindegy mit ír be szóláncot a kezdőknek... azt se használják...
> Talán túl egyszerű.


hali
ó je
a je
ú je
í je


----------



## zolthe (2010 December 16)

Abigel573 írta:


> Kreáltam egy mindegy mit ír be szóláncot a kezdőknek... azt se használják...
> Talán túl egyszerű.


hali
ó je
a je
ú je
í je
á je


----------



## zolthe (2010 December 16)

Abigel573 írta:


> Kreáltam egy mindegy mit ír be szóláncot a kezdőknek... azt se használják...
> Talán túl egyszerű.


hali
ó je
a je
ú je
í je
á je
é je


----------



## zolthe (2010 December 16)

Abigel573 írta:


> Kreáltam egy mindegy mit ír be szóláncot a kezdőknek... azt se használják...
> Talán túl egyszerű.


hali
ó je
a je
ú je
í je
á je
é je
ő je


----------



## zolthe (2010 December 16)

Abigel573 írta:


> Kreáltam egy mindegy mit ír be szóláncot a kezdőknek... azt se használják...
> Talán túl egyszerű.


hali
ó je
a je
ú je
í je
á je
é je
ő je
o je


----------



## zolthe (2010 December 16)

Abigel573 írta:


> Kreáltam egy mindegy mit ír be szóláncot a kezdőknek... azt se használják...
> Talán túl egyszerű.


hali
ó je
a je
ú je
í je
á je
é je
ő je
o je
ó je


----------



## zolthe (2010 December 16)

Abigel573 írta:


> Kreáltam egy mindegy mit ír be szóláncot a kezdőknek... azt se használják...
> Talán túl egyszerű.


hali
ó je
a je
ú je
í je
á je
é je
ő je
o je
ó je
ú je


----------



## zolthe (2010 December 16)

Abigel573 írta:


> Kreáltam egy mindegy mit ír be szóláncot a kezdőknek... azt se használják...
> Talán túl egyszerű.


hali, haló
ó je
a je
ú je
í je
á je
é je
ő je
o je
ó je
ú je


----------



## zolthe (2010 December 16)

Abigel573 írta:


> Kreáltam egy mindegy mit ír be szóláncot a kezdőknek... azt se használják...
> Talán túl egyszerű.


hali, haló,halihó
ó je
a je
ú je
í je
á je
é je
ő je
o je
ó je
ú je


----------



## zolthe (2010 December 16)

Abigel573 írta:


> Kreáltam egy mindegy mit ír be szóláncot a kezdőknek... azt se használják...
> Talán túl egyszerű.


hali, haló,halihó, halié
ó je
a je
ú je
í je
á je
é je
ő je
o je
ó je
ú je


----------



## zolthe (2010 December 16)

Abigel573 írta:


> Kreáltam egy mindegy mit ír be szóláncot a kezdőknek... azt se használják...
> Talán túl egyszerű.


hali, haló,halihó, halié, halihali
ó je
a je
ú je
í je
á je
é je
ő je
o je
ó je
ú je


----------



## zolthe (2010 December 16)

Abigel573 írta:


> Kreáltam egy mindegy mit ír be szóláncot a kezdőknek... azt se használják...
> Talán túl egyszerű.


hali, haló,halihó, halié, halihali, haha
ó je
a je
ú je
í je
á je
é je
ő je
o je
ó je
ú je


----------



## zolthe (2010 December 16)

Abigel573 írta:


> Kreáltam egy mindegy mit ír be szóláncot a kezdőknek... azt se használják...
> Talán túl egyszerű.


hali, haló,halihó, halié, halihali, haha, ha
ó je
a je
ú je
í je
á je
é je
ő je
o je
ó je
ú je


----------



## qrumpli (2010 December 16)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


helóka!


----------



## qrumpli (2010 December 16)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


halad?


----------



## qrumpli (2010 December 16)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg





qrumpli írta:


> halad?


jol csinálom?


----------



## szakalga (2010 December 16)

1


----------



## szakalga (2010 December 16)

2


----------



## szakalga (2010 December 16)

3


----------



## szakalga (2010 December 16)

4


----------



## szakalga (2010 December 16)

5


----------



## szakalga (2010 December 16)

6


----------



## szakalga (2010 December 16)

7


----------



## szakalga (2010 December 16)

8


----------



## szakalga (2010 December 16)

9


----------



## szakalga (2010 December 16)

10


----------



## szakalga (2010 December 16)

11


----------



## szakalga (2010 December 16)

12


----------



## szakalga (2010 December 16)

13


----------



## szakalga (2010 December 16)

14


----------



## szakalga (2010 December 16)

15


----------



## OrSolya0718 (2010 December 16)

sziasztok, köszi


----------



## OrSolya0718 (2010 December 16)

most tal csak rá a fórumra és nagyon tetszik


----------



## OrSolya0718 (2010 December 16)




----------



## OrSolya0718 (2010 December 16)

nagyon jó


----------



## OrSolya0718 (2010 December 16)

na még 3-at


----------



## OrSolya0718 (2010 December 16)

még 2


----------



## OrSolya0718 (2010 December 16)

ééééééééééééés azz utolsóóó


----------



## szakalga (2010 December 16)

Sziasztok!Nekem megvan a 20 hozzászólásom, meg a 48 óra regisztrációm, de mégsem megy a dolog!!!!Mit tegyek?


----------



## adsr (2010 December 16)

*itt vagyok*

itt vagyok...


----------



## adsr (2010 December 16)

*mégmég*

még sok kell


----------



## adsr (2010 December 16)

*még*

ez minek?


----------



## adsr (2010 December 16)

lassan lassan


----------



## adsr (2010 December 16)

*de tényleg*

lassan szépen lassan


----------



## adsr (2010 December 16)

szépen lassan


----------



## adsr (2010 December 16)

szépen lassan szépen lassan


----------



## adsr (2010 December 16)

szépen lassan szépen lassan szépen lassan szépen lassan


----------



## adsr (2010 December 16)

szépen lassan haladok szépen lassan haladok


----------



## adsr (2010 December 16)

megszakadok szépen lassan haladok szépen lassan haladok


----------



## adsr (2010 December 16)

de unom már szépen lassan szépen lassan szépen lassan


----------



## adsr (2010 December 16)

még rengeteg kell íszépen lassanszépen lassanszépen lassan


----------



## adsr (2010 December 16)

ó az a kutya fája


----------



## Krayzee (2010 December 16)

Hello bello


----------



## adsr (2010 December 16)

szépen lassan unom szépen lassan unomszépen lassan unom


----------



## Krayzee (2010 December 16)

Elvagy az a lényeg ...


----------



## adsr (2010 December 16)

de sok kell még


----------



## adsr (2010 December 16)

még még még


----------



## adsr (2010 December 16)

de sok sok sok sok sok


----------



## adsr (2010 December 16)

*lefagyott*

haladj már tölteni akarok


----------



## Krayzee (2010 December 16)

Nekem még több ...


----------



## adsr (2010 December 16)

a csudába, ez unalmas


----------



## Krayzee (2010 December 16)

lol menj tölteni


----------



## adsr (2010 December 16)

még kell?


----------



## Krayzee (2010 December 16)

tí hú


----------



## Krayzee (2010 December 16)

Már csak 9 és 20


----------



## adsr (2010 December 16)

még nem elég...


----------



## Krayzee (2010 December 16)

Már csak 8 és 20


----------



## adsr (2010 December 16)

az agyam eldobom


----------



## Krayzee (2010 December 16)

Már csak 7 és 20 (54%)


----------



## Krayzee (2010 December 16)

Már csak 6 és 20 és ne dobd el az agyad


----------



## adsr (2010 December 16)

... ...............


----------



## Krayzee (2010 December 16)

Már csak 5


----------



## adsr (2010 December 16)

mi 6 és 20?


----------



## Krayzee (2010 December 16)

Nah még 4.........


----------



## Krayzee (2010 December 16)

Nem tom xD  Hülye vagyok


----------



## adsr (2010 December 16)

........................


----------



## adsr (2010 December 16)

.......................


----------



## Krayzee (2010 December 16)

Ha elértétek *a 20 hozzászólást, és letelt a 48 óra*
türelmi idő, *a fórum összes szolgálatát igénybe tudjátok venni.*


----------



## adsr (2010 December 16)

hát ez idegesítő szerintem már rég 20 felett vagyok


----------



## Krayzee (2010 December 16)

Ez a 20 hozzászólás


----------



## Krayzee (2010 December 16)

Uccsó?-?


----------



## adsr (2010 December 16)

több mint 20...


----------



## adsr (2010 December 16)

feladom...


----------



## Krayzee (2010 December 16)

>.<


----------



## Krayzee (2010 December 16)

Ilet még nem kaptam O_O


----------



## Krayzee (2010 December 16)

Mennyinél fog engedni -.-


----------



## Krayzee (2010 December 16)

De úútálom ...


----------



## Krayzee (2010 December 16)

ezt a várakozást


----------



## Krayzee (2010 December 16)

26


----------



## Krayzee (2010 December 16)

27


----------



## Krayzee (2010 December 16)

28


----------



## Krayzee (2010 December 16)

29


----------



## Krayzee (2010 December 16)

30


----------



## Krayzee (2010 December 16)

harmincegy


----------



## vargaadi (2010 December 16)

sziasztok


----------



## vargaadi (2010 December 16)

There are only two ways to live your life. One is as though nothing is a miracle. The other is as though everything is a miracle.


----------



## vargaadi (2010 December 16)

If I had eight hours to chop down a tree, I'd spend six hours sharpening my axe


----------



## vargaadi (2010 December 16)

Love doesn't make the world go 'round. Love is what makes the ride worthwhile.


----------



## vargaadi (2010 December 16)

The reason people find it so hard to be happy is that they always see the past better than it was, the present worse than it is, and the future less resolved than it will be


----------



## vargaadi (2010 December 16)

Women need a reason to have sex. Men just need a place.


----------



## vargaadi (2010 December 16)

There are no shortcuts to any place worth going.


----------



## vargaadi (2010 December 16)

A man who wants to lead the orchestra must turn his back on the crowd.
​


----------



## Remedy (2010 December 16)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


Udv, sziasztok.


----------



## ludiatti (2010 December 16)

*üdvözlet*



Melitta írta:


> 1, jelen


 üdvözlet Melitta!

Csak próbálom megszerezni a húsz hozzászólást, nem tudom, hogy jól csinálom?

ludiatti:..:


----------



## ludiatti (2010 December 16)

*jeh*



adsr írta:


> mi 6 és 20?


 
Mi a 6 és mi a húsz?


----------



## ludiatti (2010 December 16)

vargaadi írta:


> sziasztok


 Igen!

Szia! Végre valaki.


----------



## ludiatti (2010 December 16)

tomcat6602 írta:


> 16


azt mondom, hogy 20


----------



## ludiatti (2010 December 16)

Mari530 írta:


> Na ez a 10. A fele már megvan


Nekem meg talán a 6.


----------



## mysztika (2010 December 16)

Sziasztok! Szép estét mindenkinek!


----------



## ludiatti (2010 December 16)

bbnaarel írta:


> Én is itt vagyok.


 Szai én is.


----------



## pecsmany (2010 December 16)

*:d*

akkor gyorsan mehet az a 20hozzászólás


----------



## pecsmany (2010 December 16)

miújság veletek?


----------



## mysztika (2010 December 16)

Nagyon tetszik ez a fórum!


----------



## pecsmany (2010 December 16)

kéne az a 20 hozzászólás


----------



## pecsmany (2010 December 16)

csak az a baj, hogy 20mp kell még arra is várni xD


----------



## pecsmany (2010 December 16)

igaz  nagyon ottvan a fórum


----------



## pecsmany (2010 December 16)

nekem ismerősöm mondta, hogy regejek be, nem bánom meg


----------



## pecsmany (2010 December 16)

igaza volt


----------



## ludiatti (2010 December 16)

adsr írta:


> hát ez idegesítő szerintem már rég 20 felett vagyok


 Hát igen én is nyomom a gépet. Igy legalább megismerjük egymást.


----------



## pecsmany (2010 December 16)

én webprogramozó vagyok és nagy ötlet ez a phpBB fórumos rendszer


----------



## pecsmany (2010 December 16)

nah szerintem már a fele megvan


----------



## ludiatti (2010 December 16)

Igen szép estét mindenkinek.


----------



## pecsmany (2010 December 16)

de lehet több, vagy kevesebb


----------



## mysztika (2010 December 16)




----------



## pecsmany (2010 December 16)

szép estét


----------



## pecsmany (2010 December 16)

:d


----------



## ludiatti (2010 December 16)

hozzászóltam....


----------



## pecsmany (2010 December 16)

holnap 17.-e már csak 6nap karácsonyig


----------



## pecsmany (2010 December 16)

utánna pedig szilveszter


----------



## gazsi134 (2010 December 16)

11 túl a felén


----------



## pecsmany (2010 December 16)

és be is köszönt az 2011 esztendő


----------



## pecsmany (2010 December 16)

hogy elszállt ez az év is...


----------



## ludiatti (2010 December 16)

jó akkor én is szépen lassan, szépen lassan


----------



## gazsi134 (2010 December 16)

12


----------



## pecsmany (2010 December 16)

gyorsan telik az idő


----------



## gazsi134 (2010 December 16)

13


----------



## gazsi134 (2010 December 16)

14


----------



## ludiatti (2010 December 16)

Boldog és békés áldott karácsonyi ünnepeket kívánok


----------



## pecsmany (2010 December 16)

áá nekem még van pár azt hiszem


----------



## mysztika (2010 December 16)

teljesen véletlenül találtam rá erre a fórumra, de nagyon örülök neki.


----------



## pecsmany (2010 December 16)

pedig már mennyit írtam


----------



## gazsi134 (2010 December 16)

15


----------



## pecsmany (2010 December 16)

nah már vége kéne, hogy legyen


----------



## gazsi134 (2010 December 16)

16


----------



## pecsmany (2010 December 16)

de még most se


----------



## gazsi134 (2010 December 16)

17


----------



## ludiatti (2010 December 16)

jó a vicc


----------



## pecsmany (2010 December 16)

a fenébe


----------



## gazsi134 (2010 December 16)

18


----------



## gazsi134 (2010 December 16)

19


----------



## ludiatti (2010 December 16)

14


----------



## gazsi134 (2010 December 16)

20. kellemes karácsonyt


----------



## ludiatti (2010 December 16)

Jó a humorod


----------



## mysztika (2010 December 16)

Hullik a hó...


----------



## poolbig (2010 December 16)

ágyin


----------



## poolbig (2010 December 16)

dvá


----------



## poolbig (2010 December 16)

tri


----------



## poolbig (2010 December 16)

csitiri


----------



## poolbig (2010 December 16)

pjáty


----------



## poolbig (2010 December 16)

seszty


----------



## poolbig (2010 December 16)

szem


----------



## poolbig (2010 December 16)

voszem


----------



## poolbig (2010 December 16)

devigy


----------



## poolbig (2010 December 16)

gyeszigy


----------



## poolbig (2010 December 16)

ágyinnacáty


----------



## poolbig (2010 December 16)

dvenácáty


----------



## poolbig (2010 December 16)

trinácáty


----------



## poolbig (2010 December 16)

csitirinácáty


----------



## poolbig (2010 December 16)

petynácáty


----------



## poolbig (2010 December 16)

sesztynácáty


----------



## poolbig (2010 December 16)

szemnácáty


----------



## poolbig (2010 December 16)

voszemnácáty


----------



## mysztika (2010 December 16)

:d:d:d


----------



## ibu89 (2010 December 16)

hello


----------



## mysztika (2010 December 16)




----------



## poolbig (2010 December 16)

gyevigynácáty


----------



## poolbig (2010 December 16)

dvácáty! Jehhh! Megvan a 20.


----------



## mysztika (2010 December 16)

Halihó


----------



## zehoran (2010 December 16)

*1*

1 hozzászólás


----------



## zehoran (2010 December 16)

2. hozzászólás


----------



## zehoran (2010 December 16)

3. hozzászólás


----------



## zehoran (2010 December 16)

4. hozzászólás


----------



## zehoran (2010 December 16)

5. hozzászólás


----------



## zehoran (2010 December 16)

6. hozzászólás


----------



## zehoran (2010 December 16)

7. hozzászólás


----------



## zehoran (2010 December 16)

8. hozzászólás


----------



## zehoran (2010 December 16)

9. hozzászólás


----------



## mysztika (2010 December 16)

Még 13 hozzászólás kell.


----------



## zehoran (2010 December 16)

10. hozzászólás


----------



## zehoran (2010 December 16)

11. hozzászólás


----------



## zehoran (2010 December 16)

12. hozzászólás


----------



## zehoran (2010 December 16)

13. hozzászólás


----------



## piros55 (2010 December 16)

*Üdv. Mindenkinek !*


----------



## zehoran (2010 December 16)

14. hozzászólás


----------



## zehoran (2010 December 16)

15. hozzászólás


----------



## zehoran (2010 December 16)

16. hozzászólás


----------



## zehoran (2010 December 16)

17. hozzászólás


----------



## zehoran (2010 December 16)

18. hozzászólás


----------



## mysztika (2010 December 16)

piros 55, nagyon aranyos a képeden a cica


----------



## zehoran (2010 December 16)

19. hozzászólás


----------



## mysztika (2010 December 16)

11. hozzászólás


----------



## zehoran (2010 December 16)

köszönöm szépen a lehetőséget a húsz hozzászólás megszerzéséhez!
áldás minden lénynek!


----------



## mysztika (2010 December 16)

12. hozzászólás


----------



## mysztika (2010 December 16)




----------



## mysztika (2010 December 16)

14. hozzászólás


----------



## mysztika (2010 December 16)

15. hozzászólás


----------



## mysztika (2010 December 16)

16


----------



## mysztika (2010 December 16)

17


----------



## mysztika (2010 December 16)

18


----------



## mysztika (2010 December 16)

19


----------



## mysztika (2010 December 16)

20. végre


----------



## mysztika (2010 December 16)

Köszönöm a lehetőséget, hogy megszerezhettem a 20 hozzászólást!


----------



## bubujka (2010 December 16)

üdv szegedről


----------



## bubujka (2010 December 16)

mégegy üdvözlet


----------



## bubujka (2010 December 16)

sziasztok 3


----------



## bubujka (2010 December 16)

sziasztok 4


----------



## bubujka (2010 December 16)

sziasztok 5


----------



## bubujka (2010 December 16)

6. hozzászólás


----------



## bubujka (2010 December 16)

sziasztok 7


----------



## bubujka (2010 December 16)

8. hozzászólás


----------



## bubujka (2010 December 16)

sziasztok 9.


----------



## bubujka (2010 December 16)

10. üdv Szegedről


----------



## bubujka (2010 December 16)

Hello 11.


----------



## bubujka (2010 December 16)

12. hozzászólás


----------



## bubujka (2010 December 16)

13. hsz


----------



## bubujka (2010 December 16)

majd csak meg lesz...


----------



## bubujka (2010 December 16)

Nem adom fel...


----------



## bubujka (2010 December 16)

16.


----------



## bubujka (2010 December 16)

17. hozzászólás


----------



## bubujka (2010 December 16)

Meg lesz ez!


----------



## bubujka (2010 December 16)

19. hozzászólás


----------



## bubujka (2010 December 16)

Békés ünnepeket Mindenkinek! Köszönöm a lehetőséget.


----------



## Sabakka (2010 December 16)

1


----------



## Sabakka (2010 December 16)

2


----------



## Sabakka (2010 December 16)

3


----------



## Sabakka (2010 December 16)

4


----------



## Sabakka (2010 December 16)

5


----------



## Sabakka (2010 December 16)

6


----------



## Sabakka (2010 December 16)

7


----------



## Sabakka (2010 December 16)

8


----------



## Sabakka (2010 December 16)

9


----------



## Sabakka (2010 December 16)

10


----------



## Sabakka (2010 December 16)

11


----------



## Sabakka (2010 December 16)

12


----------



## Sabakka (2010 December 16)

13


----------



## Sabakka (2010 December 16)

14


----------



## Sabakka (2010 December 16)

15


----------



## Dorkoó (2010 December 16)

Jelen én is ám


----------



## Dorkoó (2010 December 16)

dándádándádán...dúdolós nap ez a mai


----------



## Dorkoó (2010 December 16)

11


----------



## Dorkoó (2010 December 16)

12


----------



## Dorkoó (2010 December 16)

13


----------



## Dorkoó (2010 December 16)

14


----------



## Dorkoó (2010 December 16)

15


----------



## Sabakka (2010 December 16)

16


----------



## Sabakka (2010 December 16)

17


----------



## Sabakka (2010 December 16)

18


----------



## sondor8 (2010 December 16)

*szia*

Szia én szeretném gyorsan összeszedni 
amúgy mi újság?


----------



## sondor8 (2010 December 16)

köszi itt vannakl jó dolgok


----------



## sondor8 (2010 December 16)

Köszönöm mindenkinek vannak itt jó dolgok


----------



## Simi_2 (2010 December 16)

*1st*

Elkezdtem gyűjteni...
Remélem még idén +'lessz'
Üdvmindenkinek


----------



## Simi_2 (2010 December 16)

+lessz?(!)


----------



## Simi_2 (2010 December 16)

Hát éppen ezaz 'nyuszómuszó' - jó lenne, ha gyorsan +lenne...


----------



## Leike (2010 December 16)

szia


----------



## Simi_2 (2010 December 16)

Nosakkortehát?


----------



## Simi_2 (2010 December 16)

"Visszatérek..."


----------



## Leike (2010 December 16)

sziasztok, én is már lassan 2 éve szeretnék tag lenni, de még mindig nem sikerült bevergelődnöm


----------



## Leike (2010 December 16)

de nem adom fel


----------



## Leike (2010 December 16)

próbálom 1-szer


----------



## Leike (2010 December 16)

2-szer


----------



## Leike (2010 December 16)

3-szor és ... annyiszor, míg sikerülnifog


----------



## Leike (2010 December 16)

egyszer csak bejön nekem is


----------



## Leike (2010 December 16)

sok érdekes téma dolog van


----------



## Leike (2010 December 16)

...amit szívesen megnéznék,


----------



## Leike (2010 December 16)

elolvasnék, de mivel


----------



## Leike (2010 December 16)

nem vagyok tag,


----------



## Leike (2010 December 16)

így nem tehetem.


----------



## Leike (2010 December 16)

Így, most megpróbálok fénysebességgel


----------



## Leike (2010 December 16)

20 hozzászólást összegyűjteni


----------



## csaba301 (2010 December 16)

hello mindenki


----------



## Leike (2010 December 16)

Na de most hánynál is tarok kb.?


----------



## csaba301 (2010 December 16)

na


----------



## Leike (2010 December 16)

Ez az , honnan tudm ezt meg


----------



## csaba301 (2010 December 16)

most


----------



## csaba301 (2010 December 16)

megprobalok


----------



## csaba301 (2010 December 16)

20 hozzászolást


----------



## Leike (2010 December 16)

hello Csaba, ez is hozzászólásnak számít?


----------



## csaba301 (2010 December 16)

osze gyujteni


----------



## csaba301 (2010 December 16)

hello leike igen neked már van 32


----------



## csaba301 (2010 December 16)

na meg 12 kell


----------



## csaba301 (2010 December 16)

jaaaj leakarom huzni azt a szamot franc


----------



## Leike (2010 December 16)

honnan tudod, viccelsz?


----------



## csaba301 (2010 December 16)

pedig már jolenne


----------



## csaba301 (2010 December 16)

nem irja a neved alat h uzenet 33


----------



## Leike (2010 December 16)

én még irogatok, hátha ma meglesz


----------



## csaba301 (2010 December 16)

jaj mirol nekem kellenek a valami amerikas zenek


----------



## csaba301 (2010 December 16)

hát irogas velem nyugodtan


----------



## Leike (2010 December 16)

hol a nevem alatt, nem láto sehol


----------



## fraise (2010 December 16)

Ez az első ^^


----------



## csaba301 (2010 December 16)

blablabla uncsi van


----------



## csaba301 (2010 December 16)

csa fraise


----------



## Leike (2010 December 16)

szia Fraise


----------



## csaba301 (2010 December 16)

meg 4


----------



## csaba301 (2010 December 16)

mikor a tobbiek fékeznek akkor is tovig nyomod a gázt


----------



## csaba301 (2010 December 16)

tuc tuc


----------



## csaba301 (2010 December 16)

meg 1 et


----------



## csaba301 (2010 December 16)

utolso


----------



## Leike (2010 December 16)

Jaj végre leesett, most már látom , h 36 üzenetet küldtem, akkor még kell-e küldenem, h tag legyek?


----------



## csaba301 (2010 December 16)

na meg 1


----------



## Leike (2010 December 16)

Azt a 4-et nekem irtad Csaba?


----------



## Leike (2010 December 16)

még 2-t írok s akkor 40 lesz


----------



## Leike (2010 December 16)

már elég késő van


----------



## Leike (2010 December 16)

Na sziasztok, jó éjt!


----------



## Bella858 (2010 December 16)

sziasztok


----------



## Bella858 (2010 December 16)

még 19 hozzászólás kell:/


----------



## Bella858 (2010 December 16)

de most inkább alszok


----------



## babika1 (2010 December 16)

tényleg gyorsan kell a 20


----------



## nightwish92 (2010 December 16)

hello


----------



## nightwish92 (2010 December 16)

nekem is kel még 19 ám


----------



## syzegy (2010 December 16)

hát én is


----------



## nightwish92 (2010 December 16)

Leslie L. Lawrence-t kéne olvasni olyan jó hoyg itt meg van


----------



## syzegy (2010 December 16)

szeretnék


----------



## syzegy (2010 December 16)

nagyon hamar


----------



## syzegy (2010 December 16)

mert


----------



## syzegy (2010 December 16)

holnap


----------



## syzegy (2010 December 16)

lesz


----------



## syzegy (2010 December 16)

a


----------



## syzegy (2010 December 16)

s


----------



## syzegy (2010 December 16)

z


----------



## syzegy (2010 December 16)

al


----------



## syzegy (2010 December 16)

ag


----------



## syzegy (2010 December 16)

av


----------



## syzegy (2010 December 16)

at


----------



## syzegy (2010 December 16)

ó


----------



## syzegy (2010 December 16)

m


----------



## syzegy (2010 December 16)

és


----------



## syzegy (2010 December 16)

na


----------



## syzegy (2010 December 16)

gyon


----------



## syzegy (2010 December 16)

kell


----------



## syzegy (2010 December 16)

egy


----------



## syzegy (2010 December 16)

alap


----------



## nightwish92 (2010 December 16)

akkor mennyi si van hátra?


----------



## nightwish92 (2010 December 16)

nem tom
xd


----------



## nightwish92 (2010 December 16)

de jó lenne ha meg lenne


----------



## nightwish92 (2010 December 16)

uttána menne egyből az olvasás


----------



## nightwish92 (2010 December 16)

jéé dejó 
asszem még 2 napot is kell még várjak


----------



## nightwish92 (2010 December 16)

és ezt nem lehet röviditeni


----------



## nightwish92 (2010 December 16)

grrrr


----------



## nightwish92 (2010 December 16)

nem baj valahogy kibírjuk


----------



## nightwish92 (2010 December 16)

9


----------



## nightwish92 (2010 December 16)

8


----------



## nightwishfan (2010 December 16)

u


----------



## nightwish92 (2010 December 16)

7


----------



## nightwishfan (2010 December 16)

v


----------



## nightwish92 (2010 December 16)

jah xd
hogy itt még 20 mp percet is kell várni


----------



## nightwish92 (2010 December 16)

igy egyre izgibb


----------



## nightwish92 (2010 December 16)

és tök jó most mindenki kiröhög jéé eeez a gyerek magába beszél


----------



## nightwish92 (2010 December 16)

szegény


----------



## nightwish92 (2010 December 16)

na még egy


----------



## nightwish92 (2010 December 16)

és köszii


----------



## nightwish92 (2010 December 16)

már csak 2 nap van hátra:S de jó éjt mindenkinek pápá


----------



## nrb (2010 December 17)

*Jeffrey Stone - Ghouzm Gyöngyei*

Üdv!

Igazság szerint önző módon csak egy ekönyv letöltése miatt regisztráltam a fórumra, így nem sokat mondhatok ami bármilyen témába vág. Úgy gondoltam hipp-hopp küldök majd egymás után 20 bejegyzést, hogy 1, 2, 3,... de jólneveltségem kikövetelte, hogy legalább beköszönjek és megköszönjem a lehetőséget...


----------



## nrb (2010 December 17)

*Jeffrey Stone - Ghouzm Gyöngyei*

Na jó, bevallom, nem akartam, hogy mások rólam is azt gondolják, hogy magamban beszélek... (drukkolunk neked Nightwish!)


----------



## avarius (2010 December 17)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg



kisskiss:9:kisskiss


----------



## nrb (2010 December 17)

Van egy ötletem...
Itt egy vicc:

- Hét végén ünnepelünk. Eljössz?
- Mit ünnepeltek?
- Lakodalom lesz.
- És, ki nősül?
- Az anyósomat vette el a jóisten.


----------



## nrb (2010 December 17)

Egy lány elmegy a jósnőhöz:
- Két férfi is szerelmes belém. Melyik lesz közülük a szerencsés?
- A Józsi fogja feleségül venni. Béla lesz a szerencsés.


----------



## nrb (2010 December 17)

Egy állatorvos megbetegszik. Felkeresi a körzeti orvost, aki így szól:
- Jöjjön, üljön le ide, és mondja el, hogy mi a baja!
Erre az állatorvos:
- Ja, hát így könnyű!


----------



## nrb (2010 December 17)

- Szörnyű belegondolni, hogy a feleségem három hét múlva hazatér!
- Mióta van távol?
- Holnap utazik.


----------



## nrb (2010 December 17)

- Pistike! Tegnap miért hiányoztál az iskolából? - kérdezi a tanító néni.
- Mert a nagypapát temettük.
- Rendben van, de ez többet ne forduljon elő!


----------



## nrb (2010 December 17)

Ismerkedés a diszkóban:
- Van autód?
- Igen.
- Az jó! És milyen színű?
- Kék.
- Az szép! És hány személyes?
- Kettő.
- Hűha! És hány köbcentis?
- Hatezer.
- Ahh... hú, az nem semmi! És milyen gyártmányú?
- IFA.


----------



## nrb (2010 December 17)

- Ki az abszolút udvarias?
- ???
- A buszvezető, amelyik átadja az ülőhelyét.


----------



## nrb (2010 December 17)

Az egyik színtársulat művésznője gyermekkori élményeiről tart előadást:
- Már ötéves kislány koromban is szerettem lovagolni. Folyton a kis pónilovamon nyargalásztam.
- Figyeld - súgja oda ellenlábasa szomszédjának - már megint fiatalítja magát.
- Miért?
- Pónilovat mondott mammut helyett.


----------



## nrb (2010 December 17)

- Vádlott, próbáljon végre más ember lenni!
- Én megpróbáltam bíró úr, de akkor meg három évet kaptam okirathamisításért.


----------



## nrb (2010 December 17)

Pistike lelkedezve rohan haza a bizonyítványával:
- Papa, papa, óriási mázlid van!
- Na mesélj!
- Képzeld, jövőre nem kell új tankönyveket venned!


----------



## nrb (2010 December 17)

- Mi esik legjobban egy liter vodka után?
- ???
- A biciklista.


----------



## nrb (2010 December 17)

- Mi lesz belőled, Pistike? Folyton csak a szex jár a fejedben. Abból nem lehet megélni.
- Dehogynem, tanár úr! Látná csak a nővéremet!


----------



## nrb (2010 December 17)

- Akarja, hogy kirendeljünk önnek egy védőügyvédet? - kérdi az ügyész a vádlottól.
- Köszönöm, inkább egy jó tanút szeretnék.


----------



## nrb (2010 December 17)

Vidéki kislány felel ókori történelemből.
- Mondd meg szépen, kivel harcolt Achilles a Trójai csatában?
- Plutóval.
- Egyáltalán nem! Törd még a fejed!
- Néróval.
- Szó sincs róla.
- Akkor Hektorral... de hogy valamelyik kutyánkkal, az biztos.


----------



## nrb (2010 December 17)

Aki tanult latinul, és hozzászokott a ragozásokhoz, az könnyen elsajátíthatja a német nyelvet. Az első órán a tanár rögtön az elején elkezdi magyarázni:
- Der, des, dem, den, die. És utána... csak így tovább.
Pofonegyszerű!

Hogy meggyőzzelek, vegyünk egy egyszerű példát. Először is fogunk egy német könyvet, egy csodálatos dortmundi kiadású, textilkötéses darabot, ami a hottentották (németül Hottentotten) szokásait tárgyalja. Ebből megtudhatjuk, hogy a kengurukat (Beutelratten) elfogják, és bezárják őket olyan ketrecekbe (Kotter), amiket ponyva (Lattengitter) fed, hogy megvédjék őket az időjárás viszontagságaitól. Egy ilyen ketrecnek az a neve, hogy ponyvával lefedett ketrec (Lattengitterkotter), és amikor a kenguru is benne van, azt úgy hívják, hogy Lattengitterkotterbeutelratten, azaz kenguru a ponyvával lefedett ketrecben.
Egy napon a hottentották őrizetbe vettek egy gyilkos (Attentäter), azzal a váddal, hogy megölt egy anyukát (Mutter), aki hottentotta volt (Hottentottenmutter), és akinek a fia buta és dadogós volt (stottertrottel). Ezt az anyukát németül úgy hívják, hogy Hottentottenstottertrottemutter, a gyilkosa pedig Hottentottenstottertrottemutterattentäter. Becsukták egy egy kenguruketrecbe (Beutelrattenlattengitterkotter), de a fogoly sajnálatos módon megszökött.
Amint ezt észrevették, el is kezdték felkutatni, és hamarosan rohant a becsületes megtaláló (egy hottentotta katona), hogy ezt ordítva közölje főnökével:
- Elfogtam a gyilkost! (Attentäter)
- Melyiket? - kérdezi a főnök.
- Lattengitterkotterbeutelrattenattentäter-t! - válaszolja a katona.
- Hogyhogy a gyilkost, akit a kenguruketrecbe zártak?
- Hát - válaszolja kicsit nehézkesen a legény - Hottentottenstottertrottemutterattentäter-t. - Ó, Scheisse, mondhattad volna az elején, hogy elfogtad a Hottentottenstottertrottemutterlattengitterkotterbeutelrattenattentäter-t!

Amint az szabad szemmel is látható, a német nyelv igazán egyszerű...


----------



## nrb (2010 December 17)

Három turista felmászik Londonban a Big Ben tetejére, és fogadást kötnek, ki tudja úgy ledobni a karóráját a torony tetejéről, hogy leérve a lépcsőn el is kapja azt.
Az első férfi le is dobja az óráját, gyorsan elindul lefelé, de már a harmadik lépcsőfoknál hallja, hogy az óra koppant a földön. A második is próbálkozik, ő még két fokot sem tud megtenni, mire az órája leesik. A harmadik turista ledobja a karórát, lemegy a lépcsőkön, a sarki kávézóban iszik egy kávét, majd szép komótosan odasétál a torony tövébe, és elkapja az éppen leeső óráját.
- Ezt hogy csináltad? - kérdezik tőle a társai.
- Ja, az én órám húsz percet késik!


----------



## nrb (2010 December 17)

A rendőr találkozik a jótündérrel, aki teljesíti 2 kívánságát.
Az első kívánságom, hogy kérek egy olyan söröskorsót, amiből soha nem fogy ki a sör. A tündér teljesíti, erre a rendőr:
- Hú, ez nagyon jó! Ebből kérek még egyet!


----------



## nrb (2010 December 17)

80 éves bácsika mondja az orvosnak:
- Doktor úr, nagy baj van! A nemi életünk drámaian visszaesett.
- Mióta is házasok?
- Most lesz 60 éve!
- És mikor kezdődött ez a drámai csökkenés?
- Először tegnap éjszaka, aztán pedig ma reggel!


----------



## nrb (2010 December 17)

Hát ennyi most így hirtelen. Aki vette a fáradtságot hogy beleolvasson annak további kellemes napot, aki meg nem az meg ezt sem olvassa.

Üdv!


----------



## Aria17 (2010 December 17)

kissköszike szépen


----------



## gajari (2010 December 17)

*miért vizsgálod a világot?*

Miért vizsgálod a világot?
Szeretnél te is teremteni egyet?
Inkább legyél boldog.


----------



## gajari (2010 December 17)

Miért mászik fel a kurva a villanyoszlopra?

Hogy megb-a az áram.


----------



## gajari (2010 December 17)

Miért rúgták ki a faszt a parlamentből?

Mert nem állt fel a Himnusz alatt.


----------



## gajari (2010 December 17)

Mi az? Oldódik a probléma.

Anyós a sósavban.


----------



## gajari (2010 December 17)

A Phaedra című filmet szeretném letölteni.

Tud segíteni vki?


----------



## gajari (2010 December 17)

A fentiek jó viccek.

Vki megköszönhetné!


----------



## gajari (2010 December 17)

A Phaedra mellett a Róma nyílt város is érdekelne.


----------



## gajari (2010 December 17)

Komolyzene csere-bere is érdekelne.

Keresem: Vivaldi, Csajkovszkij, Verdi műveket.

Cserébe van Bach, Beethoven, Mozart, Chopin, Handel összes műve.

Mp3-ban is.


----------



## gajari (2010 December 17)

továbbá szinte az összes Clint Eastwood film is meg van.


----------



## gajari (2010 December 17)

Egy kuvasz kölyköt szeretnék tavasszal.

Nem kell törzskönyv. Csak fajtiszta legyen. És Pest környékén nyugatra.


----------



## gajari (2010 December 17)

Lassan elkopnak az ujjaim.

Olvassa is ezt vki?


----------



## gajari (2010 December 17)

Van itt futó ember?


----------



## gajari (2010 December 17)

Akkor válaszoljon, mert lassan meg van a 20 hozzászólásom.


----------



## gajari (2010 December 17)

Nem kell félni. Utána is válaszolok majd.


----------



## gajari (2010 December 17)

Kanadában mekkora a hó? Quebecben?


----------



## gajari (2010 December 17)

Itt csupán 5-10cm hó esett.


----------



## gajari (2010 December 17)

És ma reggel -8 C fok volt.


----------



## gajari (2010 December 17)

Alig tudtam befutni a mhelyre.


----------



## gajari (2010 December 17)

Kettő kell még.


----------



## gajari (2010 December 17)

Boldog Karácsonyt!

És ne a plázában töltsd!


----------



## bvili (2010 December 17)

1


----------



## bvili (2010 December 17)

2


----------



## bvili (2010 December 17)

3


----------



## bvili (2010 December 17)

4


----------



## bvili (2010 December 17)

5


----------



## bvili (2010 December 17)

6


----------



## bvili (2010 December 17)

7


----------



## bvili (2010 December 17)

8


----------



## bvili (2010 December 17)

9


----------



## bvili (2010 December 17)

10


----------



## bvili (2010 December 17)

11


----------



## bvili (2010 December 17)

12


----------



## bvili (2010 December 17)

13


----------



## bvili (2010 December 17)

14


----------



## bvili (2010 December 17)

15


----------



## bvili (2010 December 17)

16


----------



## eszter_good (2010 December 17)

Sziasztok!


----------



## eszter_good (2010 December 17)

(2)Nagyon szeretem ezt a honlapot, csak kell az a 20.............


----------



## bvili (2010 December 17)

17


----------



## eszter_good (2010 December 17)

18


----------



## eszter_good (2010 December 17)

17


----------



## eszter_good (2010 December 17)

16


----------



## eszter_good (2010 December 17)

15


----------



## eszter_good (2010 December 17)

14


----------



## eszter_good (2010 December 17)

13


----------



## bvili (2010 December 17)

18


----------



## eszter_good (2010 December 17)

12


----------



## bvili (2010 December 17)

19


----------



## eszter_good (2010 December 17)

11


----------



## bvili (2010 December 17)

20


----------



## eszter_good (2010 December 17)

10


----------



## bvili (2010 December 17)

21


----------



## eszter_good (2010 December 17)

9


----------



## bvili (2010 December 17)

22


----------



## eszter_good (2010 December 17)

8


----------



## eszter_good (2010 December 17)

7


----------



## eszter_good (2010 December 17)

6


----------



## eszter_good (2010 December 17)

5


----------



## eszter_good (2010 December 17)

4


----------



## eszter_good (2010 December 17)

3


----------



## eszter_good (2010 December 17)

2


----------



## eszter_good (2010 December 17)

1


----------



## eszter_good (2010 December 17)

0


----------



## szovivi (2010 December 17)

nem értem...megvan a 20 hozzászólás és nem tudok letölteni...regisztrálva pedig március óta vagyok...-.-"


----------



## eszter_good (2010 December 17)

Köszi Melitta!


----------



## kkmate (2010 December 17)

én


----------



## kkmate (2010 December 17)

csak


----------



## kkmate (2010 December 17)

be


----------



## kkmate (2010 December 17)

szeretnék


----------



## kkmate (2010 December 17)

köszönni


----------



## kkmate (2010 December 17)

!


----------



## kkmate (2010 December 17)

meg


----------



## kkmate (2010 December 17)

még


----------



## kkmate (2010 December 17)

írni


----------



## kkmate (2010 December 17)

14


----------



## kkmate (2010 December 17)

valamit


----------



## kkmate (2010 December 17)

hogy


----------



## kkmate (2010 December 17)

meg legyen


----------



## kkmate (2010 December 17)

a


----------



## kkmate (2010 December 17)

20


----------



## kkmate (2010 December 17)

darab


----------



## kkmate (2010 December 17)

hozzászólás


----------



## kkmate (2010 December 17)

már


----------



## kkmate (2010 December 17)

csak


----------



## kkmate (2010 December 17)

egy


----------



## kkmate (2010 December 17)

kösssziiii


----------



## Cszoltanka (2010 December 17)

*Boldog Karacsonyt*



Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


 Boldog Karacsonyt


----------



## Cszoltanka (2010 December 17)

*Szia*

Probalkozom, igy vagyok


----------



## Cszoltanka (2010 December 17)

*ok*

Ha igy lehet


----------



## Krisztián36 (2010 December 17)

jaja


----------



## kriszboc (2010 December 17)

*-*

:d


----------



## kriszboc (2010 December 17)

*-*

pedig egyszer már összegyűlt, biztos lenulláztak


----------



## kriszboc (2010 December 17)

*-*

mindjárt itt a karácsony


----------



## kriszboc (2010 December 17)

*-*

és két napja volt a szülinapom


----------



## kriszboc (2010 December 17)

*-*

remélem lesz hó szentestén


----------



## kriszboc (2010 December 17)

*-*

hóban ébred majd az ünnep


----------



## kriszboc (2010 December 17)

*-*

minden percben nevet ránk


----------



## kriszboc (2010 December 17)

*-*

Tud-e bármi szebbet adni


----------



## kriszboc (2010 December 17)

*-*

mint a békés nagyvilág


----------



## kriszboc (2010 December 17)

*-*

jut még bárkinek


----------



## kriszboc (2010 December 17)

*-*

a tiszta fényből egy cseppnyi láng


----------



## kriszboc (2010 December 17)

*-*

jó kedv könny helyett


----------



## kriszboc (2010 December 17)

*-*

ezt add tovább


----------



## kriszboc (2010 December 17)

*-*

körbe nézel


----------



## kriszboc (2010 December 17)

*-*

látsz egy házat


----------



## kriszboc (2010 December 17)

*-*

mit a napfény elkerül


----------



## kriszboc (2010 December 17)

*-*

kopogj csendben, meleg szívvel


----------



## kriszboc (2010 December 17)

*-*

s akkor nem lesz egyedül


----------



## kriszboc (2010 December 17)

*-*

csondor kata


----------



## kriszboc (2010 December 17)

*-*

add tovább


köszöntem


----------



## kriszboc (2010 December 17)

*-*

még írnom kell pedig már megvan a húsz


----------



## sarfigergely (2010 December 17)

Nem számíthatsz arra, hogy akad egyetlen ember is a világban, aki szavad, cselekedeted pontosan úgy érti majd meg, úgy fogja fel és magyarázza, ahogyan te elgondoltad. Mindig csak te tudod, mit akartál igazán: a világ mindig annyit ért és lát csak szándékodból, amit az emberi értelem rejtélyes, torzító tükre felfog és visszatükröz.


----------



## sarfigergely (2010 December 17)

Ha valakivel alapvető dolgokban nem tudsz egyetértésre jutni, ne kovácsolj vele közös terveket.


----------



## sarfigergely (2010 December 17)

Ahol az út véget ér, ott kezdődik a kaland.


----------



## sarfigergely (2010 December 17)

Különleges dolgok csak különleges emberekkel történnek.


----------



## sarfigergely (2010 December 17)

A természet mindig utat tör magának.


----------



## sarfigergely (2010 December 17)

Légy egy fűszálon a pici él,
s nagyobb leszel a világ tengelyénél.


----------



## sarfigergely (2010 December 17)

Az ember elbújhat mások elől, önmaga elől azonban soha.


----------



## sarfigergely (2010 December 17)

Ostoba kérdéseket könnyebb feltenni, mint kijavítani ostoba hibákat.


----------



## sarfigergely (2010 December 17)

Boldogok, akik mindent megmagyaráznak, mert eszükbe sem jut, hogy megérteni teljesen semmit se lehet.


----------



## sarfigergely (2010 December 17)

Ha az emberek a szeretetről prédikálnak, akkor nem szeretni tanulnak meg, hanem prédikálni.


----------



## sarfigergely (2010 December 17)

Az egyetlen módja, hogy az ember igazán éljen, ha szembenéz a halandóságával.


----------



## sarfigergely (2010 December 17)

Minden bölcsesség paradoxonban végződik.


----------



## sarfigergely (2010 December 17)

Ami elmúlt, ami van és ami lesz, bele van szőve az élet szőnyegébe. A szépségben ott a romlás, a tudásban a tudatlanság, és a bátorságban a gyávaság. Mindegyikük kevesebb lenne a párja nélkül.


----------



## sarfigergely (2010 December 17)

Amikor elfogadod, amit már amúgy is tudsz, a többi jön magától.


----------



## sarfigergely (2010 December 17)

Kettős úton halad az emberi élet:
Egyik a gyakorlat, másik az elmélet.


----------



## sarfigergely (2010 December 17)

Ha mást akarsz legyőzni, légy erős. Ha magadat, légy ravasz.


----------



## sarfigergely (2010 December 17)

Minden tetted, szavad, gondolatod olyan legyen, mint azé, aki akár rögtön távozhatnék az életből.


----------



## sarfigergely (2010 December 17)

Kevesen értik meg, hogy sok esetben a semmittevés, illetve a várakozás az egyetlen helyes magatartás. A stratégia nem sakkjátszma, ahol minden lépést ellenlépésnek kell követnie. A stratégiában nem szükségszerű az ellenlépés, ott várakozni is lehet.


----------



## sarfigergely (2010 December 17)

Legszebb dolog az igazság, legjobb az egészség, legkedvesebb pedig az, ha az ember elérheti mindazt, amit szeret.


----------



## sarfigergely (2010 December 17)

Jobb a helyes úton sántikálva haladni, mint szilárd léptekkel téves irányba tartani.


----------



## sarfigergely (2010 December 17)

Az élet nem arra való, hogy mindig jól járjunk. Az életbe bele kell férnie kudarcoknak, vereségeknek, újrakezdéseknek is. Ez kifejleszt bennünk olyan tulajdonságokat, lehetőségeket, megismeréseket, amelyek a mindig párnázott úton rejtve maradnának


----------



## jakae (2010 December 17)

jóó


----------



## jakae (2010 December 17)

köszi


----------



## jakae (2010 December 17)

pá


----------



## jakae (2010 December 17)

köszike


----------



## jakae (2010 December 17)

\\m/


----------



## jakae (2010 December 17)

kiss
[HIDE][/HIDE]


----------



## jakae (2010 December 17)

:d


----------



## jakae (2010 December 17)

köszi


----------



## koto13 (2010 December 17)

Sziasztok totál új vagyok foggalmam sincs hogy kell összeszedni 20 hozzászólást, de nagyon szeretném még karácsony előtt letölteni Csondor Kata Add tovább című zenéjének karaoke változatát, ha segítenétek igazán megköszönném.


----------



## homedoctor (2010 December 17)

ELÉGIA

Mint ólmos ég alatt lecsapódva, telten,
füst száll a szomorú táj felett,
úgy leng a lelkem,
alacsonyan.
Leng, nem suhan.
Te kemény lélek, te lágy képzelet!
A valóság nehéz nyomait követve
önnönmagadra, eredetedre
tekints alá itt!
Itt, hol a máskor oly híg ég alatt
szikárló tűzfalak
magányán a nyomor egykedvű csendje
fenyegetően és esengve
föloldja lassan a tömény
bánatot a tűnődők szivén
s elkeveri
milliókéval.
Az egész emberi
világ itt készül. Itt minden csupa rom.
Ernyőt nyit a kemény kutyatej
az elhagyott gyárudvaron.
Töredezett, apró ablakok
fakó lépcsein szállnak a napok
alá, a nyirkos homályba.
Felelj -
innen vagy?
Innen-e, hogy el soha nem hagy
a komor vágyakozás,
hogy olyan légy, mint a többi nyomorult,
kikbe e nagy kor beleszorult
s arcukon eltorzul minden vonás?
Itt pihensz, itt, hol e falánk
erkölcsi rendet a sánta palánk
rikácsolva
őrzi, óvja.
Magadra ismersz? Itt a lelkek
egy megszerkesztett, szép, szilárd jövőt
oly üresen várnak, mint ahogy a telkek
köröskörül mélán és komorlón
álmodoznak gyors zsibongást szövő
magas házakról. Kínlódó gyepüket
sárba száradt üvegcserepek
nézik fénytelen, merev szemmel.
A buckákról néha gyüszünyi homok
pereg alá... s olykor átcikkan, donog,
egy-egy kék, zöld, vagy fekete légy,
melyet az emberi hulladék,
meg a rongy,
rakottabb tájakról idevont.
A maga módján itt is megterít
a kamatra gyötört,
áldott anyaföld.
Egy vaslábasban sárga fű virít.
Tudod-e, 
milyen öntudat kopár öröme
húz-vonz, hogy e táj nem enged és
miféle gazdag szenvedés
taszít ide?
Anyjához tér így az a gyermek,
kit idegenben löknek, vernek.
Igazán
csak itt mosolyoghatsz, itt sírhatsz.
Magaddal is csak itt bírhatsz,
óh lélek! Ez a hazám.
1933 tavasza


----------



## hmtom (2010 December 17)

Üdv mindenkinek!


----------



## gorcsevivan (2010 December 17)

Európában minden orosz gyanús, ha nem herceg.


----------



## gorcsevivan (2010 December 17)

Egy igazság akkor is fontos, ha nincs semmi értelme.


----------



## gorcsevivan (2010 December 17)

"Olyan buta volt, hogy egyszerű tőmondatokat sem értett meg, és ez ellen használta az általános derűt."


----------



## gorcsevivan (2010 December 17)

"Az nevet, aki először üt."


----------



## gorcsevivan (2010 December 17)

"A kitalált hazugság soha nem ér annyit, mint az ügyes igazmondás."


----------



## linda11 (2010 December 17)

sziasztok én is tagja vagyok egy ideje az oldalnak
jó ez az oldal


----------



## hjoci (2010 December 17)

Szép napot!


----------



## hjoci (2010 December 17)

Közeleg a karácsony!


----------



## hjoci (2010 December 17)

Itt Budapesten esik a hó!


----------



## hjoci (2010 December 17)

Nagyon hideg van hozzá, -8C


----------



## hjoci (2010 December 17)

Ott Nálatok milyen az idő?


----------



## hjoci (2010 December 17)

Holnaptól szabadságon leszek


----------



## hjoci (2010 December 17)

Végre egy kicsit pihenhetek a sok hajtás után.


----------



## hjoci (2010 December 17)

Cegléden fogunk pihenni a feleségemmel.


----------



## hjoci (2010 December 17)

Wellness is lesz.


----------



## hjoci (2010 December 17)

Nagyon várom!


----------



## hjoci (2010 December 17)

A karácsonyt már otthon töltöm.


----------



## Szabus88 (2010 December 17)

1


----------



## hjoci (2010 December 17)

A nagy bevásárlási rohamot már letudtam...


----------



## Szabus88 (2010 December 17)

2


----------



## Szabus88 (2010 December 17)

uhh tényleg jövőhéten már karácsony


----------



## hjoci (2010 December 17)

Az ünnep után sajnos újra vár a munka


----------



## Szabus88 (2010 December 17)




----------



## hjoci (2010 December 17)

Nekem ez nem annyira vidám, bár szeretem a munkámat


----------



## Szabus88 (2010 December 17)

*-*


----------



## hjoci (2010 December 17)

Mostanában nagy a hajtás és a "bolondokháza"


----------



## Szabus88 (2010 December 17)

6


----------



## Szabus88 (2010 December 17)

7


----------



## hjoci (2010 December 17)

Szeretnék egy kis nyugalmat


----------



## Szabus88 (2010 December 17)

8


----------



## hjoci (2010 December 17)

És kevesebb idióta felesleges papírmunkát a fiókoknak


----------



## Szabus88 (2010 December 17)

Boldogságot akarok


----------



## hjoci (2010 December 17)

Na elég a kesergésből


----------



## Szabus88 (2010 December 17)

és 20 kommentet


----------



## hjoci (2010 December 17)

A boldogság - Popper Péter szerint - állandóan ott van az emberben


----------



## Szabus88 (2010 December 17)

hogy végre elolvashassam a kedvenc könyvemet


----------



## Szabus88 (2010 December 17)

Love Story


----------



## hjoci (2010 December 17)

Csak nehéz felfedezni, mert nem tudjuk mi is a boldogság


----------



## Szabus88 (2010 December 17)

13


----------



## Szabus88 (2010 December 17)

14


----------



## Szabus88 (2010 December 17)

15


----------



## Szabus88 (2010 December 17)

16


----------



## hjoci (2010 December 17)

Minden kedves fórumozónak Békés Boldog Karácsonyt kívánok!


----------



## Szabus88 (2010 December 17)

17


----------



## Szabus88 (2010 December 17)

18


----------



## Szabus88 (2010 December 17)

Nehéz ám boldognak lenni!


----------



## Szabus88 (2010 December 17)

és a 20.


----------



## Paraatesz (2010 December 17)

**



koko1 írta:


> Szép napot mindenkinek!Elkészítettem a /Big- boystol /a rendőrbácsik címü feldolgozást.A dal kfn-be szólal meg érdekes stílusban,fogadjátok sok szeretettel.
> Üdv az Aranycsapatnak:Koko1





Kokókám.... csak óvatosan... LEMEÓZOM !!! 

üdv..THX


----------



## dr_ramaty (2010 December 17)

1hsz


----------



## dr_ramaty (2010 December 17)

2hsz


----------



## dr_ramaty (2010 December 17)

3hsz


----------



## dr_ramaty (2010 December 17)

4hsz


----------



## dr_ramaty (2010 December 17)

5hsz


----------



## dr_ramaty (2010 December 17)

6hsz


----------



## dr_ramaty (2010 December 17)

7hsz


----------



## dr_ramaty (2010 December 17)

8hsz


----------



## monti011 (2010 December 17)

No akkor kezdjünk hozzá.


----------



## dr_ramaty (2010 December 17)

9hsz


----------



## dr_ramaty (2010 December 17)

10hsz


----------



## dr_ramaty (2010 December 17)

11hsz


----------



## dr_ramaty (2010 December 17)

12hsz


----------



## dr_ramaty (2010 December 17)

13hsz


----------



## r_sarossi (2010 December 17)

*Helo*

Orulok hogy megtalaltam ezt az oldalt


----------



## monti011 (2010 December 17)

4


----------



## dr_ramaty (2010 December 17)

14hsz


----------



## monti011 (2010 December 17)

Ez így vicces


----------



## r_sarossi (2010 December 17)

*hsz1*

hsz1


----------



## r_sarossi (2010 December 17)

hsz2


----------



## dr_ramaty (2010 December 17)

15hsz


----------



## r_sarossi (2010 December 17)

hsz3


----------



## monti011 (2010 December 17)

Olyan, mintha a tükörképemmel beszélgetnék...


----------



## dr_ramaty (2010 December 17)

16hsz


----------



## r_sarossi (2010 December 17)

hsz4 Kellemes unnepeket!!


----------



## dr_ramaty (2010 December 17)

17hsz


----------



## dr_ramaty (2010 December 17)

18hsz


----------



## dr_ramaty (2010 December 17)

19hsz


----------



## monti011 (2010 December 17)

Vagy el van a gyerek, ha játszik...


----------



## r_sarossi (2010 December 17)

hsz5 Kellemes unnepeket!!


----------



## dr_ramaty (2010 December 17)

20!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dr_ramaty (2010 December 17)

úgy belejöttem 21??????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## r_sarossi (2010 December 17)

hsz6 Kellemes unnepeket!!


----------



## r_sarossi (2010 December 17)

7


----------



## r_sarossi (2010 December 17)

8


----------



## r_sarossi (2010 December 17)

10


----------



## r_sarossi (2010 December 17)

11


----------



## r_sarossi (2010 December 17)

12


----------



## monti011 (2010 December 17)

Persze ilyenkor nem jut eszembe, semmi jó kis rövid vicc.


----------



## r_sarossi (2010 December 17)

13


----------



## r_sarossi (2010 December 17)

14


----------



## r_sarossi (2010 December 17)

15


----------



## r_sarossi (2010 December 17)

16


----------



## r_sarossi (2010 December 17)

17


----------



## r_sarossi (2010 December 17)

18


----------



## r_sarossi (2010 December 17)

19


----------



## r_sarossi (2010 December 17)

20


----------



## r_sarossi (2010 December 17)

21 =d


----------



## monti011 (2010 December 17)

Köszönet ezért a topikért!


----------



## Zuzmooo (2010 December 17)

sziasztok


----------



## Zuzmooo (2010 December 17)

én is gyűjtöm a hsz-eket


----------



## Zuzmooo (2010 December 17)

csak hogy valami értelme is legyen


----------



## Zuzmooo (2010 December 17)

hoztam egy szép karácsonyi idézetet...


----------



## Zuzmooo (2010 December 17)

_*Karácsonyi szeretethimnusz:*_


----------



## Zuzmooo (2010 December 17)

Ha a házamat fenyőágakkal, gyertyákkal, égőkkel és csilingelő harangocskákkal díszítem fel, de a családom felé nincs bennem *szeretet*, nem vagyok egyéb, mint díszlettervező.


----------



## Zuzmooo (2010 December 17)

...
Ha a konyhában fáradozom, karácsonyi süteményeket sütök kiló számra, ízletes ételeket főzök, és az evéshez csodálatosan megterített asztalt készítek elő, de a családom felé nincs bennem *szeretet*, nem vagyok egyéb, mint szakácsnő.
...​


----------



## Zuzmooo (2010 December 17)

...
Ha a szegény-konyhán segédkezem, az öregek otthonában karácsonyi énekeket éneklek, és minden vagyonomat segélyként elajándékozom, de a családom felé nincs bennem *szeretet*, mindez semmit sem használ nekem.​...


----------



## Zuzmooo (2010 December 17)

...Ha a karácsonyfát csillogó angyalkákkal és horgolt hópelyhekkel díszítem fel, ezernyi ünnepen veszek részt, a templomi kórusban énekelek, de nem Jézus Krisztus a szívem titka, akkor nem értettem meg, hogy miről szól a karácsony.
...​


----------



## Zuzmooo (2010 December 17)

...
A *szeretet *_félbeszakítja a sütést_, hogy a gyermekét megölelje.
...


----------



## Zuzmooo (2010 December 17)

...
A *szeretet*_hagyja a lakásdíszítést_, és megcsókolja a házastársát.kiss​_*...*_


----------



## Zuzmooo (2010 December 17)

...
A *szeretet *_barátságos_ az időszűke ellenére is.​...


----------



## Zuzmooo (2010 December 17)

A *szeretet *_nem irigyel másokat _házukért, amiben jól kiválasztott karácsonyi porcelán és odaillő asztalterítő van.​


----------



## Zuzmooo (2010 December 17)

A *szeretet*_nem kiált rá_ a gyerekekre, hogy menjenek már az útból, hanem hálás érte, hogy vannak, és útban tudnak lenni.​


----------



## Zuzmooo (2010 December 17)

A * szeretet *nem csak azoknak ad, akiktől kap is valamit, hanem _örömmel ajándékoz_za meg épp azokat, akik ezt nem tudják viszonozni.​


----------



## Zuzmooo (2010 December 17)

A *szeretet *mindent elvisel, mindent hisz, mindent remél, mindent eltűr.​


----------



## Zuzmooo (2010 December 17)

_A *szeretet *soha el nem múlik._​


----------



## Zuzmooo (2010 December 17)

A videojátékok tönkremennek, a gyöngysorok elvesznek, a számítógépek elavulnak.​ _*A szeretet ajándéka megmarad!*_​


----------



## Zuzmooo (2010 December 17)

*:7: Boldog karácsonyt kívánok mindenkinek!*


----------



## Gruppen (2010 December 17)

Sziasztok


----------



## Sendmeanangelx (2010 December 17)

Szeretnék hozzászólásokat gyűjteni.


----------



## Sendmeanangelx (2010 December 17)

Békés boldog karácsonyt kívánok mindenkinek!


----------



## Sendmeanangelx (2010 December 17)

Békés boldog karácsonyt kívánok mindenkinek!Békés boldog karácsonyt kívánok mindenkinek!


----------



## Sendmeanangelx (2010 December 17)

Magyarország


----------



## Gruppen (2010 December 17)

Buddha 14 figyelmeztetése


----------



## Sendmeanangelx (2010 December 17)

Attila király


----------



## Gruppen (2010 December 17)

1. Az ember legnagyobb ellensége önmaga.


----------



## Sendmeanangelx (2010 December 17)

Keresztyén


----------



## Gruppen (2010 December 17)

2. az ember legnagyobb butasága a hazugság.


----------



## Sendmeanangelx (2010 December 17)

Sülthús


----------



## Gruppen (2010 December 17)

3. Az ember legnagyobb bukása az önteltség.


----------



## Sendmeanangelx (2010 December 17)

Sózott disznó


----------



## Sendmeanangelx (2010 December 17)

Hideg van


----------



## Gruppen (2010 December 17)

4. Az ember legnagyobb szenvedése az irigység.


----------



## Sendmeanangelx (2010 December 17)

2010. december


----------



## Gruppen (2010 December 17)

5. Az ember legnagyobb tévedése saját maga elvesztése.


----------



## Sendmeanangelx (2010 December 17)

Már csak 10 üzenet van hátra


----------



## Gruppen (2010 December 17)

6. Az ember legnagyobb bűne saját szüleinek a feladása.


----------



## Gruppen (2010 December 17)

7. Az ember legsajnálnivalobb tulajdonsága, önbizalmának a hiánya.


----------



## Sendmeanangelx (2010 December 17)

Az új 200Ft-os érmével nem tudok kávét inni a munkahelyemen.


----------



## Gruppen (2010 December 17)

8. Az ember legnagyobb csodálatra méltóbb tulajdonsága a kudarc után való felemelkedés.


----------



## Sendmeanangelx (2010 December 17)

Az egyik barátom a wc-re jár ki aludni a munkahelyén. Engem már rég kitettek volna. + nem végeztem volna a napi munkámmal


----------



## Gruppen (2010 December 17)

9. Az ember legnagyobb csődje a remény feladása.


----------



## Sendmeanangelx (2010 December 17)

Elfogyott a jégkrém


----------



## Gruppen (2010 December 17)

10. Az ember legnagyobb kincse saját egészsége.


----------



## Sendmeanangelx (2010 December 17)

szűz élmények


----------



## Sendmeanangelx (2010 December 17)

A nevetés a legjobb SÖR


----------



## Gruppen (2010 December 17)

11.Az ember legnagyobb adósága, az érzelmi adóság.


----------



## Sendmeanangelx (2010 December 17)

Diablo vagy Starcraft?


----------



## Gruppen (2010 December 17)

12. Az ember legnagyobb áldozata a megbocsátás.


----------



## Gruppen (2010 December 17)

Inkább Warcraft


----------



## Sendmeanangelx (2010 December 17)

A kecsapot a kínaiak találták ki.


----------



## Gruppen (2010 December 17)

13. Az ember legnagyobb hiányossága a tudatlanság.


----------



## Sendmeanangelx (2010 December 17)

Warcraft 3 FTW


----------



## Gruppen (2010 December 17)

14. Az ember legnagyobb vigasza a jótékony tett.


----------



## Sendmeanangelx (2010 December 17)

Nyugodalmas jó éjszakát mindenkinek, köszönöm szépen a lehetőséget.


----------



## Gruppen (2010 December 17)

na még 3


----------



## Gruppen (2010 December 17)

2


----------



## Sendmeanangelx (2010 December 17)

Rénszarvasos hordóspalack


----------



## Gruppen (2010 December 17)

jah nem..végeztem


----------



## Gruppen (2010 December 17)

Végre már csak 2 napot kell várni..


----------



## Bernulabese (2010 December 17)

Üdvözlet mindenkinek


----------



## Bernulabese (2010 December 17)

20 vagy 21 kell?


----------



## wwwarz (2010 December 17)

*1*

1


----------



## wwwarz (2010 December 17)

*2*



wwwarz írta:


> 1


2


----------



## wwwarz (2010 December 17)

wwwarz írta:


> 2


3


----------



## wwwarz (2010 December 17)

*4*



wwwarz írta:


> 3


4


----------



## wwwarz (2010 December 17)

*5*



wwwarz írta:


> 4


5


----------



## wwwarz (2010 December 17)

*6*



wwwarz írta:


> 5


6


----------



## wwwarz (2010 December 17)

7


----------



## wwwarz (2010 December 17)

*9*

9


----------



## wwwarz (2010 December 17)

10


----------



## wwwarz (2010 December 17)

11


----------



## wwwarz (2010 December 18)

12


----------



## wwwarz (2010 December 18)

14


----------



## wwwarz (2010 December 18)

*15*

15


----------



## wwwarz (2010 December 18)

*16*

16


----------



## wwwarz (2010 December 18)

*18*

18


----------



## wwwarz (2010 December 18)

*19*



wwwarz írta:


> 18


19


----------



## wwwarz (2010 December 18)

És 20!


----------



## geza42 (2010 December 18)

Kanadában hideg van


----------



## geza42 (2010 December 18)

Most itt is


----------



## geza42 (2010 December 18)

Szerencsére már otthon vagyok


----------



## geza42 (2010 December 18)

A kályha melegít


----------



## geza42 (2010 December 18)

Talán túlságosan is


----------



## geza42 (2010 December 18)

Kicsit lejjebbveszem


----------



## geza42 (2010 December 18)

Meg is van


----------



## geza42 (2010 December 18)

Ilyenkor kell egy kicsit várni, hogy lejjebbmenjen a hőmérséklet


----------



## geza42 (2010 December 18)

Remélem nem csavartam túlságosan le


----------



## geza42 (2010 December 18)

Mert akkor hideg lesz


----------



## geza42 (2010 December 18)

Persze nem azonnal, hanem később


----------



## geza42 (2010 December 18)

Szerencsére, mert így van időm reagálni


----------



## geza42 (2010 December 18)

És feljebb tudom csavarni


----------



## geza42 (2010 December 18)

Aztán ugye itt van a páratartalom kérdése is


----------



## geza42 (2010 December 18)

A páradús levegő felmelegedve veszít relatív páratartalmából


----------



## geza42 (2010 December 18)

Ez rosszat tud tenni pl. a fából készült hangszereknek


----------



## geza42 (2010 December 18)

Sokan nem vigyáznak erre


----------



## geza42 (2010 December 18)

Pedig kellene


----------



## geza42 (2010 December 18)

Most persze jönne az, hogy "kezd hideg lenni". De nem jön, mert pont jól állítottam be a potenciométert.


----------



## geza42 (2010 December 18)

Mit meg nem tesz az ember azért, hogy összejöjjön a 20 hozzászólás


----------



## geza42 (2010 December 18)

Legyen 21, hátha a programozók nem >=-t, hanem >-t használtak


----------



## gatza (2010 December 18)

hello


----------



## gatza (2010 December 18)

a


----------



## gatza (2010 December 18)

b


----------



## gatza (2010 December 18)

c


----------



## Cragcrag (2010 December 18)

én is szeretem a hasamat


----------



## Cragcrag (2010 December 18)

legszivesebben mindig ennék


----------



## Cragcrag (2010 December 18)

mindent megeszek


----------



## Cragcrag (2010 December 18)

sajnos hizok is tőle


----------



## Cragcrag (2010 December 18)

valami diétás kaja kellene


----------



## Cragcrag (2010 December 18)

finom husika


----------



## Cragcrag (2010 December 18)

de a leves se rossz


----------



## Cragcrag (2010 December 18)

krumplival szeretem


----------



## Cragcrag (2010 December 18)

meg tésztával,


----------



## Cragcrag (2010 December 18)

vagy a salátát


----------



## Cragcrag (2010 December 18)

sima salátalevél


----------



## Cragcrag (2010 December 18)

hagymát teszek rá


----------



## Cragcrag (2010 December 18)

padlizsánkrémmel, az a tuti


----------



## Cragcrag (2010 December 18)

vagy csak egy kis öntet


----------



## Cragcrag (2010 December 18)

vagy sütőben husi


----------



## Cragcrag (2010 December 18)

sült krumplival


----------



## Cragcrag (2010 December 18)

sült hagymakarikával


----------



## Cragcrag (2010 December 18)

tejszines gomba is jó


----------



## Cragcrag (2010 December 18)

kenyérrel tunkolva


----------



## Cragcrag (2010 December 18)

de a felvágott se rossz


----------



## Cragcrag (2010 December 18)

főleg a téliszalámit szeretem


----------



## Cragcrag (2010 December 18)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszni.
> Itt a lehetosege


 a


----------



## Cragcrag (2010 December 18)

Eredeti szerző *Melitta* 

 
_Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
Aki csak be szeretne koszni.
Itt a lehetosege:wink:b_


----------



## Cragcrag (2010 December 18)

Eredeti szerző *Melitta* 

 
_Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
Aki csak be szeretne koszni.
Itt a lehetosege:wink:c_


----------



## Cragcrag (2010 December 18)

Eredeti szerző *Melitta* 

 
_Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
Aki csak be szeretne koszni.
Itt a lehetosege:wink:d_


----------



## Cragcrag (2010 December 18)

Eredeti szerző *Melitta* 

 
_Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
Aki csak be szeretne koszni.
Itt a lehetosege:wink:e_


----------



## Cragcrag (2010 December 18)

6


----------



## Cragcrag (2010 December 18)

7


----------



## Cragcrag (2010 December 18)

8


----------



## Cragcrag (2010 December 18)

9


----------



## Cragcrag (2010 December 18)

10


----------



## Cragcrag (2010 December 18)

11


----------



## Cragcrag (2010 December 18)

12


----------



## Cragcrag (2010 December 18)

13


----------



## Cragcrag (2010 December 18)

14


----------



## Cragcrag (2010 December 18)

15


----------



## Cragcrag (2010 December 18)

16


----------



## Cragcrag (2010 December 18)

17


----------



## Cragcrag (2010 December 18)

18


----------



## Cragcrag (2010 December 18)

19


----------



## Cragcrag (2010 December 18)

20


----------



## Cragcrag (2010 December 18)

21


----------



## tCari17 (2010 December 18)

22


----------



## babika1 (2010 December 18)

Köszi!
Én bizonnyal nagyon bénázok, de hogy van a rendszer


----------



## burkesz (2010 December 18)

*k*

hát sokmindenre nincs


----------



## burkesz (2010 December 18)

*p*

jojo


----------



## burkesz (2010 December 18)

*p*

szerimtem nincsenek


----------



## burkesz (2010 December 18)

*p*

bizony


----------



## burkesz (2010 December 18)

*p*


----------



## burkesz (2010 December 18)

*p*

)))))))))))))))


----------



## burkesz (2010 December 18)

*p*

Ö


----------



## burkesz (2010 December 18)

*p*

most mi van


----------



## burkesz (2010 December 18)

*p*

de jó


----------



## burkesz (2010 December 18)

*p*

szuper


----------



## burkesz (2010 December 18)

**

hu de jó!!!!


----------



## burkesz (2010 December 18)

*p*

nagyon jó ez az oldal


----------



## burkesz (2010 December 18)

*p*

jó az oldal!


----------



## burkesz (2010 December 18)

*p*

minden szuper!!!!!


----------



## burkesz (2010 December 18)

*)*



Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


----------



## burkesz (2010 December 18)

Cragcrag írta:


> 16


 jo


----------



## burkesz (2010 December 18)

*p*



Melitta írta:


> 1, jelen



szuper


----------



## burkesz (2010 December 18)

*))*



1valaky írta:


> szuper vagykiss


és csodás!


----------



## burkesz (2010 December 18)

*)*

szia


----------



## dolfin (2010 December 18)

*Üdv*

Jó lenne a 20 hozzászólás... de az nem megoldás ha ide beírok 20x...


----------



## dolfin (2010 December 18)

*MyEbook*

Üdv

Most vettem egy ilyet és írtam róla véleményt is. Nagyon jó találmány.
Próbáljátok ki.
MyEbook MA-e7


----------



## Nadry (2010 December 18)

Sziasztok!
Csak beköszönnék ide is.


----------



## dettoboy (2010 December 18)

Jó poénok, köszi.


----------



## dettoboy (2010 December 18)

Jó az oldal, köszi.


----------



## B.Joci (2010 December 18)

Nincs jogosultságom, pedíg megvan a 20 hozzászólásom, és két hete tag vagyok. :-(


----------



## B.Joci (2010 December 18)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


 Nincs jogosultságom, pedíg megvan a 20 hozzászólásom, és két hete regiztem. :-(


----------



## B.Joci (2010 December 18)

Húdekirály, most már műxik! 
Köszikeeee!!!!!


----------



## dolfin (2010 December 18)

Grat. Remélem nekem is meglesz...


----------



## baluboy85 (2010 December 18)

ááááá


----------



## mexyke (2010 December 18)

fg,.d..fd,-fd


----------



## mexyke (2010 December 18)

édéféwsssl


----------



## mexyke (2010 December 18)

oiutj


----------



## mexyke (2010 December 18)

huuuu


----------



## mexyke (2010 December 18)

htdzt


----------



## mexyke (2010 December 18)

esrefgd


----------



## mexyke (2010 December 18)

utguzguz


----------



## mexyke (2010 December 18)

ghdhtfgujz


----------



## mexyke (2010 December 18)

kjhk


----------



## mexyke (2010 December 18)

rtet


----------



## mexyke (2010 December 18)

gutuz


----------



## mexyke (2010 December 18)

ztrtz


----------



## mexyke (2010 December 18)

ztrhgf


----------



## mexyke (2010 December 18)

luli


----------



## mexyke (2010 December 18)

gjhgj


----------



## mexyke (2010 December 18)

gjhgb


----------



## mexyke (2010 December 18)

jgllllololololololxd


----------



## mexyke (2010 December 18)

hgfzth


----------



## mexyke (2010 December 18)

zfghf


----------



## mexyke (2010 December 18)

zgb


----------



## babika1 (2010 December 18)

Nekem borzasztóan nehezen gyűlik össze a 20, és nem értem miért


----------



## babika1 (2010 December 18)




----------



## babika1 (2010 December 18)

:cry:


----------



## babika1 (2010 December 18)




----------



## mexyke (2010 December 18)

ijkimm,


----------



## babika1 (2010 December 18)




----------



## babika1 (2010 December 18)




----------



## babika1 (2010 December 18)

jaaaaaaaa


----------



## babika1 (2010 December 18)

kissohh


----------



## babika1 (2010 December 18)

:7::..:


----------



## mexyke (2010 December 18)

what the fuck?WTF?


----------



## babika1 (2010 December 18)

:99:


----------



## babika1 (2010 December 18)




----------



## babika1 (2010 December 18)

:razz:


----------



## babika1 (2010 December 18)

:ugras::evil:


----------



## babika1 (2010 December 18)

://::ugras::66:


----------



## kusti68 (2010 December 18)

*"gondolat"+rovásírás*



Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


 A kisfiú meg az öregember :






- Néha leejtem a kanalamat – vallotta be a kisfiú.
- Én is – felelte az öregember.
- Bepisilek – suttogta a kisfiú.
- Velem is előfordul – nevetett az öregember.
- Sokszor elsírom magam – mondta a kisfiú.
- Én is - bólintott az öregember.
- De a legrosszabb – panaszkodott a fiú - , hogy a felnőttek nem is törődnek velem.
És érezte a ráncos öreg kéz melegét.
- Tudom, mire gondolsz – válaszolta az öregember.






http://www.google.hu/images?hl=hu&e...group&ct=title&resnum=3&sqi=2&ved=0CDgQsAQwAg


----------



## flow03 (2010 December 18)

sziasztok!
jelen


----------



## flow03 (2010 December 18)

kusti68 írta:


> A kisfiú meg az öregember :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



az élet csodálatos körforgása


----------



## zsezsi61 (2010 December 18)

*1 jelen*

Köszi


----------



## zsezsi61 (2010 December 18)

*Próba*

Próba


----------



## zsezsi61 (2010 December 18)

*6. köszi*

6. jelen


----------



## zsezsi61 (2010 December 18)

*8. jelen*

8. köszi


----------



## zsezsi61 (2010 December 18)

*9 köszi*

9 kösz


----------



## zsezsi61 (2010 December 18)

*10. köszi*

10


----------



## zsezsi61 (2010 December 18)

*11 üzi*

11 Köszi


----------



## zsezsi61 (2010 December 18)

*12. üzi*

12 köszi


----------



## zsezsi61 (2010 December 18)

*13 üzi*

13 Köszi


----------



## zsezsi61 (2010 December 18)

*14 üzi*

14. köszi


----------



## zsezsi61 (2010 December 18)

*15 köszi*

15 köszi


----------



## zsezsi61 (2010 December 18)

*16 . üzi*

16. köszi


----------



## zsezsi61 (2010 December 18)

*17 üzi*

Nemsokára elfogy


----------



## zsezsi61 (2010 December 18)

*18. üzi*

18


----------



## zsezsi61 (2010 December 18)

*19 üzi*

19


----------



## zsezsi61 (2010 December 18)

*20 üzenet*

Elnézést a felesleges üzenetekért.


----------



## zsofinyec (2010 December 18)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg




Sziasztok! Szeretnék beköszönni, mert sok érdekes téma van , amihez jó lenne hozzáférni. Üdv: Zsofinyec


----------



## Obmara (2010 December 18)

kiss


Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


----------



## Obmara (2010 December 18)

zsezsi61 írta:


> Elnézést a felesleges üzenetekért.


----------



## Obmara (2010 December 18)

zsofinyec írta:


> Sziasztok! Szeretnék beköszönni, mert sok érdekes téma van , amihez jó lenne hozzáférni. Üdv: Zsofinyec


----------



## Obmara (2010 December 18)

zsezsi61 írta:


> 19


----------



## lojcsi (2010 December 18)

hqalo


----------



## gabesz15 (2010 December 18)

Köszike


----------



## cica03 (2010 December 18)

23


----------



## cica03 (2010 December 18)

14:57


----------



## cica03 (2010 December 18)

48 h


----------



## cica03 (2010 December 18)

????????!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cica03 (2010 December 18)

123456789


----------



## cica03 (2010 December 18)

I've never had a line


----------



## cica03 (2010 December 18)

űááűőécome to the himalayas with us!!!!!


----------



## cica03 (2010 December 18)

kösz kösz kösz kösz kösz kösz kösz kösz kösz kösz kösz kösz kösz


----------



## cica03 (2010 December 18)

polimerizáció, addíció, metil, etán, szubsztitúció


----------



## cica03 (2010 December 18)

hajtok a 20-ra


----------



## cica03 (2010 December 18)

living abroad


----------



## cica03 (2010 December 18)

dangerous job


----------



## cica03 (2010 December 18)

elvagyok (legyen má 20)


----------



## cica03 (2010 December 18)

qwerty


----------



## cica03 (2010 December 18)

584769415263


----------



## cica03 (2010 December 18)

town or county?


----------



## cica03 (2010 December 18)

1777777777777777777777777711111111111117


----------



## cica03 (2010 December 18)

szotyiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## cica03 (2010 December 18)

kösziköszikösziköszikösziköszikösziköszikösziköszi
kösziköszikösziköszikösziköszikösziköszikösziköszi


----------



## cica03 (2010 December 18)

kösziköszikösziköszikösziköszikösziköszikösziköszikösziköszi
köszikösziköszikösziköszikösziköszikösziköszikösziköszikösziköszi
kösziköszikösziköszikösziköszikösziköszikösziköszikösziköszikösziköszi


----------



## Diosa (2010 December 18)

Kellemes Karácsonyt!


----------



## piros55 (2010 December 18)

*Sziasztok !*


----------



## Ernu (2010 December 18)

))


----------



## giculi (2010 December 18)

Köszönöm!!!


----------



## ancilla42 (2010 December 18)

Jobban szeretem a májusi időt, mint a mait.


----------



## ancilla42 (2010 December 18)

Már túl vagyok a 3/4-én.


----------



## ancilla42 (2010 December 18)

Lassan célba érek.


----------



## ancilla42 (2010 December 18)

Másnak is ajánlom majd ezt a lehetőséget.


----------



## giculi (2010 December 18)

Én még csúnyán le vagyok maradva!!!


----------



## ancilla42 (2010 December 18)

Szép ünnepet mindenkinek!


----------



## ancilla42 (2010 December 18)

Hurrá! Ha jól számoltam, megvan a 20. Márcsak a hétfőt kell kivárnom, hogy kezdhessek böngészni.


----------



## giculi (2010 December 18)

Neked is kellemes ünnepeket!


----------



## ancilla42 (2010 December 18)

Egyébként *BOLDOG KARÁCSONYT* mindenkinek, aki látja és olvassa az üzenetem!


----------



## ancilla42 (2010 December 18)

Én most lelépek, holnap azért újra benézek ide. Sziasztok!


----------



## giculi (2010 December 18)

Szia neked is!


----------



## giculi (2010 December 18)

Köszi,köszi a lehetőséget!!!!


----------



## pocoklakó (2010 December 18)

Engem is érdekelne ez a topic.


mamoncsi írta:


> Több helyen olvastam, hogy külön óvónői topicot szeretnének, gondoltam megpróbálom hátha sikerül.



Sziasztok!Hol lehet ezt a könyvet beszerezni?


ryaa írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Én most bukkantam egy nagyon jó kis könyvre amit szerintem nemcsak óvodásoknál lehet alkalmazni hanem SNI-s gyermekeknél, ezért azért mondom mert én is SNi-s gyermekekkel foglalkozom.
> a könyv címe: Psenákné Gregor Klára- Kötetlenül komplexen, naponta mesével( Nemzeti tankönyvkiadó)





vegsone írta:


> Mit lehet játszani babzsák segítségével? Van ötletetek?


Célbadobós játékot, tornánál különböző játékos gyakorlatok játszásánál.



ptiborne írta:


> Segitségetek szeretném kérni IPR-rel kapcsolatban.Minél hamarabb szükségem lenne egyéni fejlesztési terv mintáraés munka naplóra,olyanra ,ami ki van töltve.Nov. végére meg kellene csinálnunk,de eddig még senki nem segitett nekünk,még mintánk sincs.A kinek van bármilyen dolog ,kérlek tegyétek már fel.Köszönöm.
> 
> Az IPR-rel kapcsolatos dolgok óvodába kellene.Köszönöm előre is.


Mi a Szásziné Csikós Klára-Varga Katalin: Segítőkészség c. könyv végén található fejlesztő lapokat, dokumentumokat használjuk.



suban írta:


> Ez csudi jó! Én lufis megoldásban láttam hasonlót!


Ez nagyon szuperül néz ki. Én is megfogom csinálni.



Bozzainé Magdi írta:


> A kompetencia alapú oktatás nagyon jó! Azonban akkor lenne igazán hatékony, ha felmenő rendszerben lenne folytatása. Óvodában, iskola alsó tagozatában alkalmazzuk.De mi a helyzet a felső tagozaton és a középiskolákban? Mennyire veszik figyelembe a gyermek egyéni képességeit. A tantárgyi tudás dönt a felvételiken. Hol mérik azt a továbbtanulásnál, hogy honnan indult 3 vagy 6 éves korában a gyermek, és önmagához képest mennyit fejlődött? A felvételiken mindenkit u ú. mérnek! Nem lexikális tudásra kellene építeni a középiskolai és egyetemi felvételiket, hanem a gyerek rátermettségét, kreativitását kellene vizsgálni.Az ált. iskolában ezeket a képességeket kellene fejleszteni, és nem törteket , függvényeket, valamint 2-3 oldalas olvasmányok elemzését tanítani.A kevesebb sokszor több!


Ezzel én is egyetértek!



susie76 írta:


> Azt szeretném kérdezni, hogy akik csinálják a kompetenciát(főként óvodára gondolok) szeretitek -e. Milyen tapasztalataitok vannak ezzel kapcsoltban?


Igen, én nagyon szeretem, mert sok gyakorlati tapasztalatszerzésre ad lehetőséget a gyerekek számára. Igaz sok gyűjtőmunkát igényel, de megérte.



zsuzsi7 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Nagyon örülök, hogy végre itt lehetek. Nagyon tetszik a fórum.
> Én nem kompetenciázok, viszont a projek módszer lelkes híve lettem. Ezzel kapcsolatban kérem a segítségeteket. Bármilyen , információtok, segédanyagotok, tapasztalatotok van ezzel kapcsolatban, osszátok meg velem. annál is inkább, mert már most a következő hónapokban ( pl. télapó, karácsony) is szeretnénk ezzel a módszerrel dolgozni. Nagyon várom az üzeneteket. Köszönöm előre is.


Én is szeretnék már itt tartani.



derpum írta:


> Köszi szépen!
> Milyen jól jött volna ez 1 évvel ezelőtt  azért mi is kiszenvedtük.
> Az éves tervedet is várjuk...  tudom sok a munka...
> Kösssszike!


Bizony mennyi bizonytalansággal kellett megbírkózni tavaly ilyenkor., de mostmár azért könnyebb.



marchello írta:


> Találmányok
> Balaton
> Képregény


Mindenképpen megnézem, csak várom, hogy meglegyen a 20 üzim.



kolett01 írta:


> Nagyon jó ölet volt feltenni a kompetencia alapu nevelést, mert mióta gyesen vagyok használja az ovoda , most készülök visszamenni dolgozni és lenne hozzá egy pár anyagom.
> KÖSZI


Most találtam rá erre a honlapra, s tényleg nagyon jó segédanyagok, prijekttervek, ötletek találhatók.



kolett01 írta:


> Nagyon jó ölet volt feltenni a kompetencia alapu nevelést, mert mióta gyesen vagyok használja az ovoda , most készülök visszamenni dolgozni és lenne hozzá egy pár anyagom.
> KÖSZI


Ezzel én is így vagyok.Köszönjük!!!



N.Márti írta:


> Én már voltam néhány képzésen. A mentorunk a következőképpen magyarázta ezeket az új fogalmakat:
> Modul - a legnagyobb egység (Tűz, Víz....)
> Projekt - a modul kisebb egysége 2-3-4 hét, de lehet 1 hét is. (Egy téma részletes kidolgozása a csoportban)
> Témahét - egy hét részletes kidolgozása, ami az egész óvodát érintő programmal zárul, minden csoport részt vesz benne.


Nekünk kettő háromhetes és egy hetes /témahét/ projekteket kellett csinálnunk.



ribizli9 írta:


> sziasztok!
> 
> egy páran kerestetek projekteket. Töltök fel, hátha valaki tudja használni, mi így terveztük, bár tényleg sokféleképpen lehet.


Biztosan megnézem, mert sok jó ötletet lehet meríteni belőlük.



ribizli9 írta:


> sziasztok!
> 
> egy páran kerestetek projekteket. Töltök fel, hátha valaki tudja használni, mi így terveztük, bár tényleg sokféleképpen lehet.


Biztosan megnézem, mert sok jó ötletet lehet meríteni belőlük.kiss



pkcsillaq írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Csak most csatlakoztam, mert találtam néhány számomra nagyon hasznos anyagot, de sajnos nem tudom letölteni. Van ötletetek , hogy miért? Másodéves óvós hallgató vagyok (estin, két saját gyerkőccel) és nagyon nagy hasznát venném a projekt mintáknak, sajna nem sokat mondtak róla a suliban és be kell adjak hamarosan kettőt is. Előre is köszönöm a segítséget. Üdv Csilla


Azért, mert a 20 üzenetnek meg kell lennie!!4



marchello írta:


> Az erdő ezernyi meglepetést és kalandot tartogat- tarts velünk és fedezd fel titkait!!
> 
> Nem kifejezetten kompetencia anyag, de pl. a tűz témához vannak benne hasznosítható kártyák. Ez egy gyűjthető kártyákból álló anyag, megrendeltem, így folyamatosan tudom feltölteni őket.


Már csak 3 üzenet választ el ettől, hogy megnézzem!!!:444:



kálmán.ildi írta:


> Nagyon sokat segített az oldal.Szeptemberben kezdtük a kompetenciát úgy, hogy azt sem tudtuk mi fán terem az egész. Még csak most szedegetem az infókat és dolgozom saját belátásom szerint.


Így voltunk ezzel mi is!



szabo740123 írta:


> Az alábbi anyagot a folyamattanácsadónk, szakmai menedzserünk és mentorok állították össze a részünkre. Használjátok egészséggel!


Ez a 20. üzenetem, most már biztosan megnézem!!!

Sziasztok!
Érdeklődni szeretnék, hogy valaki nem ismeri a Hangoló cd.-ről a "Sik eső, sik eső, mindig esik az eső....c. számot? Nem tudjátok ki énekli?
Előre is köszönöm a segítséget!
Üdv.: pocoklakó


----------



## Zsombor1234 (2010 December 18)

Cshá!


----------



## Zsombor1234 (2010 December 18)

20 post kéne


----------



## nyusszomusszo (2010 December 18)

Üdv. mindenkinek!


----------



## Zsombor1234 (2010 December 18)

_Boldog Karácsonyt!_


----------



## Zsombor1234 (2010 December 18)

4


----------



## linksys487 (2010 December 18)

kösz


----------



## linksys487 (2010 December 18)

csak


----------



## linksys487 (2010 December 18)

nem


----------



## nyusszomusszo (2010 December 18)

Kellemes ünnepeket!


----------



## linksys487 (2010 December 18)

miért


----------



## nyusszomusszo (2010 December 18)

jelen


----------



## tibore16 (2010 December 18)

Köszönöm a feltöltést


----------



## tibore16 (2010 December 18)

Köszönöm


----------



## Christen (2010 December 18)

sziasztok


----------



## JPaul2 (2010 December 18)

Nektek is!


----------



## Nadry (2010 December 18)

Üdv! Végre itthon, disznóvágás után...


----------



## Roberto7911 (2010 December 18)

Sajla írta:


> Apáczai Kiadó
> Negyedik daloskönyvem CD
> Zenehallgatás a 4. osztályban​
> 
> ...


Ezt az albumot hogy tudom letölteni?
(Konkrétan az első cd utolsó dala kellene)


----------



## Roberto7911 (2010 December 18)

Próba


----------



## 3dmark (2010 December 18)

Helló mindenki!


----------



## Roberto7911 (2010 December 18)

Próba


----------



## 3dmark (2010 December 18)

*Beköszönés*

Szia mindenki!


----------



## Roberto7911 (2010 December 18)

próba


----------



## A.RékA (2010 December 18)

Personne d'autre ne parle français ici?


----------



## A.RékA (2010 December 18)

mar csak 18 comment


----------



## A.RékA (2010 December 18)

17


----------



## mathanima (2010 December 18)

q1


----------



## mathanima (2010 December 18)

q10


----------



## mathanima (2010 December 18)

q11


----------



## A.RékA (2010 December 18)

16... lassan de biztosan haladok a konyvem fele...


----------



## mathanima (2010 December 18)

q110


----------



## A.RékA (2010 December 18)

15


----------



## mathanima (2010 December 18)

milyen konyvet keresel


----------



## mathanima (2010 December 18)

mar hogy ne csak hulyesegeket irjunk


----------



## A.RékA (2010 December 18)

Bonjour tout le monde! Bonjour mathanima!


----------



## mathanima (2010 December 18)

Na mindegy.


----------



## A.RékA (2010 December 18)

szia mindenki =)


----------



## mathanima (2010 December 18)

Bonjour kedves Reka


----------



## A.RékA (2010 December 18)

en? tisza kata - magyar pszicho (most olvasom csak commented: ) es te?


----------



## mathanima (2010 December 18)

aa


----------



## A.RékA (2010 December 18)

:d


----------



## mathanima (2010 December 18)

En ezoterikus konyvek utan keresgeltem a google-on es raakadtam Esther es Jerry Hicks>Kerd es megadatik cimu konyvere. Valakitol hallottam rola.


----------



## A.RékA (2010 December 18)

10  szep kerek szam ^^


----------



## mathanima (2010 December 18)

Azt az aa-t azért raktam mert nem láttttom a kommentedet csak ha küldök még valamit.


----------



## A.RékA (2010 December 18)

sok sikert hozza, mar lassan megelozol is engem


----------



## A.RékA (2010 December 18)

telik 1 kis idobe, hogy frissitsen az oldal  en se latom mindig tiedet rogton


----------



## mathanima (2010 December 18)

Most is ugyanaz. Egyébként a tisza kata - magyar pszicho miről szól? valami pszihologia?


----------



## A.RékA (2010 December 18)

na most meg ugy 7 kene osszehozni...


----------



## mathanima (2010 December 18)

igen


----------



## mathanima (2010 December 18)

Nalatok milyen az idő?


----------



## mathanima (2010 December 18)

Mert nálunk nagyon fagyos.


----------



## mathanima (2010 December 18)

De nagyon szép. Sok hó van. Olyan békés a világ.


----------



## mathanima (2010 December 18)

Egyébként nálunk most már vasárnap van. 41 perce.


----------



## mathanima (2010 December 18)

Nos?


----------



## A.RékA (2010 December 18)

nem pszichologia, regeny... egy roman lanyrol szol (ha jol emlekszem arva) es Magyarorszagra koltozik de megvetik a tobbi emberek, kikozositik... etc etc
csak rovidet olvastam rola, de erdekesnek tunik


----------



## mathanima (2010 December 18)

Hát minden jót kedves Réka. Örülök, hogy így "összefutottunk". Majd belenézek én is a magyar pszihóba. Boldog, békés Karácsonyt neked. Örömteli 2011-et.


----------



## mathanima (2010 December 18)

Elnézést. Az gondoltam, hogy nem akarsz válaszolni.


----------



## robi777p (2010 December 18)

*babla*

babla


----------



## robi777p (2010 December 18)

babla


----------



## A.RékA (2010 December 18)

itt is hideg havas ido van, de annyira nem hideg mint maskor (de itt bent ugyis meleg van a hazba : )
neked is boldog karacsonyt! es boldog ujevet is


----------



## robi777p (2010 December 18)

202020


----------



## robi777p (2010 December 18)

1010


----------



## mathanima (2010 December 18)

Hát. A csuda vigye el. Rugja meg a tehén. Nöjjön be az orraluka. Megvan a 20 komment és még se enged be.


----------



## A.RékA (2010 December 18)

na mar csak 4


----------



## A.RékA (2010 December 18)

naaa telleg? nem enged? :O


----------



## A.RékA (2010 December 18)

mingyar ugyis en is meglatom


----------



## A.RékA (2010 December 18)

remelem nekem jo lesz... ha megse akkor nem tudom hogy veszem meg a konyvt, itt nem hiszem hogy kapok


----------



## A.RékA (2010 December 18)

*konyvet ^^ (20!!!) nezzuk mi lesz...


----------



## mathanima (2010 December 18)

máshol nem probaltad meg letölteni?


----------



## mathanima (2010 December 18)

egyébként írd meg ha sikerült letölteni


----------



## mathanima (2010 December 18)

nos? csak az oldal frissités kedvéért írom


----------



## A.RékA (2010 December 18)

hat egyellore ugy tunik nekem se engedi... de en is csak itt lattam addig hogy lelehet tolteni :/ pedig tenyleg erdekelne... azert meg problakozok kicsit, szolok ha tortent vmi


----------



## mikomiko (2010 December 18)

*tizenegybolketto*

az kilenc


----------



## mikomiko (2010 December 19)

*tizenegymegketto*

ammeg tizenharom


----------



## A.RékA (2010 December 19)

ugy tunik elegen hogy nem mukodik a dolog  kerdes hogy akkor most hogy jutok hozza a konyvhoz...
amugy pedig remlik hogy regen mindenfele comment meg hulyeseg nelkul is letoltottem tobb irasokat... de lehet az nem itt volt


----------



## mikomiko (2010 December 19)

*tizenkilencbolot*

sztem tezennegy


----------



## mikomiko (2010 December 19)

*otmegotmegot*

hoho: tizenot


----------



## mikomiko (2010 December 19)

es a tizenhat?


----------



## mikomiko (2010 December 19)

utana meg tizenhet!


----------



## mikomiko (2010 December 19)

huszbolketto?


----------



## mikomiko (2010 December 19)

meg egy az tizenkilenc


----------



## mikomiko (2010 December 19)

ketszertiz!!!


----------



## mathanima (2010 December 19)

Nekem ezt irta: *Minimum 20 hozzászólás és legalább 2 napos regisztráció szükséges az oldal megtekintéséhez, vagy a funkció *
Lehet hogy kell várjunk 2 napot


----------



## A.RékA (2010 December 19)

@mikomiko ha neked engedi a letoltes szolj mert nekem nem megy sem 20 comment utan... szerintem vagy atveres az egesz vagy csak hibas az oldal


----------



## A.RékA (2010 December 19)

en is gondolok erre, de '2 napos regisztráció szükséges'... en regisztraltam mar tobb mint 1 eve es ha jol latom te is regota


----------



## mathanima (2010 December 19)

találtam egy torrent oldalt ahonnan le lehetne tölteni. írd meg ide (mathanima kukac yahoo pont com) ha esetleg nem sikerül letölteni és én majd letöltöm és átküldöm neked


----------



## A.RékA (2010 December 19)

jaj nagyon kedves, ha nem talalom sehol mindenkepp irok neked...  de eleg az is ha megmondod hol talalom (ha nem vmi penzes oldal)


----------



## mathanima (2010 December 19)

itt akadtam rá: http://torrentkereso.hu/torrent/tisza-kata-magyar-pszicho-zip-torrent-842372.html
ha sikerül letölteni írd meg, ha nem sikerül úgy is


----------



## mathanima (2010 December 19)

Minden jót. Megyek lefedüni, mert már negyed kettő éjfél után.


----------



## pakeva (2010 December 19)

Sziasztok, szép napot mindenkinek! 

Vica


----------



## hdave (2010 December 19)

köszi a tanacsokat


----------



## pussycaty (2010 December 19)

Hello


----------



## pussycaty (2010 December 19)

3


----------



## pussycaty (2010 December 19)

4


----------



## pussycaty (2010 December 19)

5


----------



## pussycaty (2010 December 19)

6


----------



## pussycaty (2010 December 19)

7


----------



## pussycaty (2010 December 19)

8


----------



## pussycaty (2010 December 19)

9


----------



## pussycaty (2010 December 19)

10


----------



## pussycaty (2010 December 19)

11


----------



## pussycaty (2010 December 19)

12


----------



## pussycaty (2010 December 19)

13


----------



## pussycaty (2010 December 19)

14


----------



## pussycaty (2010 December 19)

15


----------



## pussycaty (2010 December 19)

16


----------



## pussycaty (2010 December 19)

17


----------



## pussycaty (2010 December 19)

18


----------



## pussycaty (2010 December 19)

19


----------



## pussycaty (2010 December 19)

20


----------



## pussycaty (2010 December 19)

Köszi még egyszer!


----------



## bakancsiszoda (2010 December 19)

hali nem tudok mit irni


----------



## bakancsiszoda (2010 December 19)

hali


----------



## msszissz (2010 December 19)

*Új*

Sziasztok. Új vagyok még itt, de nagyon tetszik az oldal.


----------



## msszissz (2010 December 19)

*20*

Nem igazán értem hogy miért kell 20 hozzászólás, de sebaj


----------



## msszissz (2010 December 19)

*18*

Már csak 18


----------



## msszissz (2010 December 19)

*-*

Nem sokára kész lesz!


----------



## msszissz (2010 December 19)

*-*

Igyekszem, igyekszem


----------



## msszissz (2010 December 19)

Már csak 15


----------



## msszissz (2010 December 19)

Alakul ez szépen


----------



## msszissz (2010 December 19)

Jó hideg van ma egyébként


----------



## msszissz (2010 December 19)

De legalább esett tegnap a hó


----------



## msszissz (2010 December 19)

Félidő


----------



## msszissz (2010 December 19)

Harlekin rulez


----------



## msszissz (2010 December 19)

Höhö


----------



## msszissz (2010 December 19)

Hah, közben megtaláltam torrenten amit akartam, de nem baj azért majd írok még hogy meglegyen a 20


----------



## ditty007 (2010 December 19)

*20 üzi *

sziasztok!

tök jó a fórum, csomó cucc van, amit csak itt találok, szóval gyűjtöm az üziket


----------



## ditty007 (2010 December 19)

ja, ti meg gyűjtsétek a könyveket, h ha meglesz a 20 üzim legyen mit letölteni


----------



## ditty007 (2010 December 19)

havazik  fehér karácsonyt mindenkinek!


----------



## ditty007 (2010 December 19)

hm, lassan telik az idő melóba... vasárnap... :-/


----------



## ditty007 (2010 December 19)

uh, mit hallgattok? én épp scootert  ritmusra havazik, yeah :


----------



## ditty007 (2010 December 19)

éééés munka van...


----------



## ditty007 (2010 December 19)

nah, megyek letudom, aztán írom tovább az üziket


----------



## cstommy (2010 December 19)

Szépjónapot mindenkinek


----------



## ditty007 (2010 December 19)

nah, lassan meglesz


----------



## traders_78 (2010 December 19)

sziasztok


----------



## ditty007 (2010 December 19)

alakul lassan


----------



## alasztics (2010 December 19)

Sziasztok kedves Fórumozok!


----------



## legas (2010 December 19)

1


----------



## legas (2010 December 19)

2


----------



## legas (2010 December 19)

3


----------



## legas (2010 December 19)

4


----------



## legas (2010 December 19)

5


----------



## legas (2010 December 19)

6


----------



## legas (2010 December 19)

7


----------



## legas (2010 December 19)

8


----------



## legas (2010 December 19)

9


----------



## legas (2010 December 19)

10


----------



## _Rudi (2010 December 19)

*1*

1


----------



## _Rudi (2010 December 19)

*2*

2


----------



## _Rudi (2010 December 19)

3


----------



## _Rudi (2010 December 19)

4


----------



## _Rudi (2010 December 19)

5


----------



## _Rudi (2010 December 19)

6


----------



## _Rudi (2010 December 19)

7


----------



## _Rudi (2010 December 19)

8


----------



## _Rudi (2010 December 19)

9


----------



## _Rudi (2010 December 19)

10


----------



## _Rudi (2010 December 19)

11


----------



## _Rudi (2010 December 19)

12


----------



## _Rudi (2010 December 19)

13


----------



## _Rudi (2010 December 19)

14


----------



## _Rudi (2010 December 19)

15


----------



## _Rudi (2010 December 19)

16


----------



## _Rudi (2010 December 19)

17


----------



## _Rudi (2010 December 19)

18


----------



## _Rudi (2010 December 19)

19


----------



## _Rudi (2010 December 19)

20


----------



## 2_slow (2010 December 19)

Hello mindenki!


----------



## drweb (2010 December 19)

Sziasztok 1


----------



## drweb (2010 December 19)

2


----------



## drweb (2010 December 19)

3


----------



## drweb (2010 December 19)

4


----------



## drweb (2010 December 19)

5


----------



## drweb (2010 December 19)

6


----------



## Skalle89 (2010 December 19)

Üdv.


----------



## drweb (2010 December 19)

7


----------



## drweb (2010 December 19)

8


----------



## drweb (2010 December 19)

9


----------



## drweb (2010 December 19)

10


----------



## drweb (2010 December 19)

11


----------



## kamiy (2010 December 19)

Sziasztok!


----------



## drweb (2010 December 19)

12


----------



## drweb (2010 December 19)

13


----------



## drweb (2010 December 19)

14


----------



## drweb (2010 December 19)

15


----------



## drweb (2010 December 19)

16


----------



## drweb (2010 December 19)

17


----------



## drweb (2010 December 19)

18


----------



## oszydj (2010 December 19)

Sziasztok!

Ez a 20 hozzászólás már elvileg megvolt egyszer. Na mind1  Most megint megpróbálom


----------



## oszydj (2010 December 19)

Számoljam vagy sem?


----------



## timicca (2010 December 19)

Sziasztok! ez tényleg csak arra jó h minél hamarabb összejöjjön a 20 hsz.


----------



## oszydj (2010 December 19)

már csak 17 kell.


----------



## oszydj (2010 December 19)

16


----------



## oszydj (2010 December 19)

15


----------



## oszydj (2010 December 19)

14


----------



## marco87 (2010 December 19)

Nemrég regisztráltam,kellene a 20 hozzászólás..Még csak ez az 1.


----------



## oszydj (2010 December 19)

13


----------



## marco87 (2010 December 19)

A 2.


----------



## marco87 (2010 December 19)

A 3.


----------



## oszydj (2010 December 19)

12


----------



## drweb (2010 December 19)

19


----------



## marco87 (2010 December 19)

Ehun vala a 4.


----------



## drweb (2010 December 19)

20


----------



## marco87 (2010 December 19)

5.


----------



## marco87 (2010 December 19)

6.


----------



## marco87 (2010 December 19)

7.


----------



## oszydj (2010 December 19)

11


----------



## marco87 (2010 December 19)

8.


----------



## oszydj (2010 December 19)

nekem már csak 10 kell


----------



## marco87 (2010 December 19)

9.


----------



## marco87 (2010 December 19)

Nekem még 11


----------



## oszydj (2010 December 19)

azaz 9


----------



## oszydj (2010 December 19)

8


----------



## marco87 (2010 December 19)

Azaz már csak 10,vagyis 9...mittudomén már


----------



## marco87 (2010 December 19)

még 8


----------



## marco87 (2010 December 19)

már csak 7  yeah!!


----------



## oszydj (2010 December 19)

7


----------



## marco87 (2010 December 19)

asszem már én vezetek


----------



## oszydj (2010 December 19)

6


----------



## marco87 (2010 December 19)

már csak 5 van hátra


----------



## oszydj (2010 December 19)

5


----------



## marco87 (2010 December 19)

4 még!!!


----------



## oszydj (2010 December 19)

4


----------



## marco87 (2010 December 19)

3...


----------



## oszydj (2010 December 19)

3


----------



## marco87 (2010 December 19)

és 2.Meg tudjuk csinálni!!


----------



## oszydj (2010 December 19)

2


----------



## marco87 (2010 December 19)

Végső vissza számlálás :3,2,1..


----------



## oszydj (2010 December 19)

1


----------



## marco87 (2010 December 19)

Sikerült...


----------



## oszydj (2010 December 19)

ez aaaaaaz


----------



## marco87 (2010 December 19)

Grat. Oszydj..


----------



## oszydj (2010 December 19)

gratulálok magunknak


----------



## oszydj (2010 December 19)

Te mire vadászol itt?


----------



## oszydj (2010 December 19)

http://canadahun.com/forum/showthread.php?p=2307896 ÉN INNEN TÖLTENÉK, DE MÉG MINDIG AZT ÍRJA, H NEM LEHET.

vmi nem stimmel...


----------



## vviz (2010 December 19)

*Szóban is köszönöm kedves Melitta!*



Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg



Szóban is köszönöm kedves Melitta!


----------



## vviz (2010 December 19)

Csevegnék 19 okos dolgot, ha van itt partner


----------



## vviz (2010 December 19)

Már csak 18-at...


----------



## vviz (2010 December 19)

Hmmmmm... Akkor lehet, hogy éppen valami hiba van?


----------



## vviz (2010 December 19)

Pedig gyors voltál Oszydj


----------



## ditty007 (2010 December 19)

na még 10 +1


----------



## ditty007 (2010 December 19)

kajaaaaaa


----------



## payermarton (2010 December 19)

1


----------



## payermarton (2010 December 19)

2


----------



## payermarton (2010 December 19)

3


----------



## ditty007 (2010 December 19)

már csak 8 és töltök


----------



## ditty007 (2010 December 19)

7


----------



## payermarton (2010 December 19)

4


----------



## ditty007 (2010 December 19)

6


----------



## ditty007 (2010 December 19)

4...


----------



## vviz (2010 December 19)

15


----------



## ditty007 (2010 December 19)

3 kell méééég


----------



## payermarton (2010 December 19)

5


----------



## ditty007 (2010 December 19)

ez és még 2


----------



## vviz (2010 December 19)

14


----------



## payermarton (2010 December 19)

6


----------



## ditty007 (2010 December 19)

1


----------



## payermarton (2010 December 19)

7


----------



## vviz (2010 December 19)

most mennyi????


----------



## ditty007 (2010 December 19)

ééés ez az uccsó...el sem hiszem


----------



## payermarton (2010 December 19)

8


----------



## payermarton (2010 December 19)

9


----------



## payermarton (2010 December 19)

10


----------



## payermarton (2010 December 19)

11


----------



## vviz (2010 December 19)

ja 12


----------



## vviz (2010 December 19)

11


----------



## payermarton (2010 December 19)

12


----------



## payermarton (2010 December 19)

13


----------



## payermarton (2010 December 19)

14


----------



## vviz (2010 December 19)

10 ,10 tiszta vviz


----------



## payermarton (2010 December 19)

15


----------



## Magdus6 (2010 December 19)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg




ok


----------



## payermarton (2010 December 19)

16


----------



## vviz (2010 December 19)

kinyóc


----------



## Magdus6 (2010 December 19)

21


----------



## payermarton (2010 December 19)

17


----------



## vviz (2010 December 19)

Magdusnak még küzdeni kell ....


----------



## payermarton (2010 December 19)

18


----------



## Magdus6 (2010 December 19)

hülyeségeket írok, mert tölteni akarok


----------



## payermarton (2010 December 19)

19


----------



## vviz (2010 December 19)

De fel a fejjel, hamar megy!


----------



## ditty007 (2010 December 19)

áh, és még mindig nem megy....


----------



## payermarton (2010 December 19)

20


----------



## vviz (2010 December 19)

Én is ....


----------



## Magdus6 (2010 December 19)

olyan kár, hogy feltételeket szabnak


----------



## vviz (2010 December 19)

ööööööt


----------



## Magdus6 (2010 December 19)

már csak 16 üzenet


----------



## vviz (2010 December 19)

pedig a szabóságok már kimentek a divatból


----------



## vviz (2010 December 19)

3


----------



## Magdus6 (2010 December 19)

fárasztó


----------



## vviz (2010 December 19)

Nnnna mindjárt megpróbálhatom!


----------



## Magdus6 (2010 December 19)

mikor lesz már 20


----------



## vviz (2010 December 19)

ez a huszadik!!!!!


----------



## Magdus6 (2010 December 19)

13


----------



## vviz (2010 December 19)

hát úgy látom kell még 13


----------



## Magdus6 (2010 December 19)

jól haladok?


----------



## Magdus6 (2010 December 19)

nem (válasz Magamnak)


----------



## Magdus6 (2010 December 19)

visszaszámlálás!!


----------



## Magdus6 (2010 December 19)

lassú


----------



## Magdus6 (2010 December 19)

meg lesz hamarosan


----------



## Magdus6 (2010 December 19)

14


----------



## Magdus6 (2010 December 19)

13


----------



## Magdus6 (2010 December 19)

12


----------



## Magdus6 (2010 December 19)

már csak Én küszködök


----------



## Magdus6 (2010 December 19)

3 van hátra


----------



## Magdus6 (2010 December 19)

2


----------



## Magdus6 (2010 December 19)

1 és 2 napot várni a regisztráció után


----------



## vviz (2010 December 19)

Meg kell még 2 napos regisztráció is a letöltéshez, most csak böngészheted, hogy kedden este mit akarsz letölteni


----------



## Magdus6 (2010 December 19)

hurrá vége


----------



## Magdus6 (2010 December 19)

örültem, hogy együtt számoltunk, üdv


----------



## vviz (2010 December 19)

Mire bepötyögtem, már Te is megírtad. Lassú vagyok))


----------



## vviz (2010 December 19)

üdv


----------



## dworfy (2010 December 19)

sziasztok


----------



## negro53 (2010 December 19)

Köszönöm, hogy hozzátok tartózkodhatom.Meleg szeretettel üdvözlök mindenkit Szegedről és mától kezdve ITT vagyok.


----------



## dworfy (2010 December 19)

jelen szia


----------



## scrolli223 (2010 December 19)

sziasztok, most regisztráltam.


----------



## scrolli223 (2010 December 19)

szépen lassan neki látok a 20 hozzászólás gyűjtéséhez. :S


----------



## scrolli223 (2010 December 19)

tök jó ez az oldal


----------



## scrolli223 (2010 December 19)

nincs olyan,amit ne találnék meg rajta


----------



## scrolli223 (2010 December 19)

jó, nem most regisztráltam, csak most aktiváltam az e-mail címem,mert eddig azt elfeletettem.


----------



## Winged_Soldier (2010 December 19)

Egyébként mi a lényege ennek a 20 hozzászólásos korlátozásnak, ha ilyen marhaságokkal is el lehet érni?


----------



## scrolli223 (2010 December 19)

igazából teljesen mindedj,h mit ír ide az ember, minden beleszámít.


----------



## scrolli223 (2010 December 19)

ne haragudjatok, h ilyen hülyeségeket írogatok ide, de semmi értelmes nem ut eszembe.


----------



## scrolli223 (2010 December 19)

már nagyon várom,h letölthessek az oldalról.


----------



## scrolli223 (2010 December 19)

vannak olyan könyvek,amiket már hónapok óta keresek a neten,de sehol sincsenek meg, csak itt


----------



## scrolli223 (2010 December 19)

amúgy számomra teljesen furcsa, h ezek a könyvek,h kerülnek fel a netre.


----------



## scrolli223 (2010 December 19)

valaki otthon az összeset begépeli?


----------



## scrolli223 (2010 December 19)

és ebbe neki mi a haszon? vagy tényleg vannak olyan jó arcok,akik csak azért csinálják,h mások is el tudják olvasni?


----------



## scrolli223 (2010 December 19)

ha tényleg így van és csak azért csinálják,akkor egy köszönetet megérdemelnek.


----------



## scrolli223 (2010 December 19)

nagyon szépen köszönöm a feltöltéseket. Annyi minden van itt,h évekik le tudom kötni magam ennyi könyv mennyiséggel.


----------



## scrolli223 (2010 December 19)

amúgy lassan befejezem az itteni kommentelgetést, mert ez már a 25. hozzászólásom.


----------



## scrolli223 (2010 December 19)

komolyan megtrehelő ennyi sületlenséget összehordani ilyen gyorsan


----------



## scrolli223 (2010 December 19)

a következő embernek akinek kell a 20 komment csak annyit üzenek, hogy sok sikert, nem olyan künnyű,mint gondolná


----------



## scrolli223 (2010 December 19)

a háttérbe már lement egy pár zene


----------



## scrolli223 (2010 December 19)

már a szilveszteren is gondolkodni kell.


----------



## scrolli223 (2010 December 19)

lehet,h kéne venni egy új ruhát. kb ezen az oldalon csak azt nem lehet csinálni


----------



## scrolli223 (2010 December 19)

nah köszönöm, a lehetőséget. elnézést a sok rizsázásért


----------



## scrolli223 (2010 December 19)

valami még mindig nem jó, írtam 20 kommentet és még mindig nem tudok letölteni


----------



## R_o_L_I (2010 December 19)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


Halihooo! vannak dolgok amik érdekelnek ezen az oldalon,, és tetszik ez hogy nem adják ilyen könnyen ,, kicsit foglalkozzon vele akinek szüksége van infókra ne csak belépjen és letöltse,, így ő is segíthet másokon..Szép napot!!


----------



## scrolli223 (2010 December 19)

én nem vagyok benne biztos,h bizonytalan vagyok. :SD


----------



## Winged_Soldier (2010 December 19)

Én akkor sem értem mi értelme a 20 hozzászólásnak, ha értékes tartalom nélkül, akár számolgatással is el lehet érni. Persze ezzel lehet növelni a fórum aktivitását, de hasznos aktivitás ez, vagy csak spam?

Egyébként a könyveket általában vagy beszkennelik jófej emberek, vagy már kiadás előtt lenyúlnak belőle egy digitális másolatot. Olyan elvetemült szerintem kevés van, aki mondjuk egy többszáz oldalas könyvet begépelne...


----------



## amigdala001 (2010 December 19)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg



Ennél felelslegesebb dolgot nem is láttam, természetesen az emberi butaságnak nincs határa, még, ha adminisztrátorról is van szó


----------



## amigdala001 (2010 December 19)

Ki volt az az agyatlan neandervölgyi, aki kitalálta azt a marhaságot, hogy írkálni kelljen ebbe a borzalmasan megszerkesztett oldalba. A grafomán anyád nem tanított meg arra, hogy az emberi kommunikáció fejlődőképes????


----------



## amigdala001 (2010 December 19)

Ó te felsőbbrendű lény, ki képes vagy eldönteni, hogy mely hozzászólás értelmes, és mely értelmetlen, remélem örömmel olvasod soraim, miközben a Nobel díjaidat fényesíted, mely bizonyítja, hogy tudásod mérhetetlen nagysága felhatalmaz arra, hogy ítélkezz másokon, és autokratikus vezetési stílusodat is legalizálja. (ne aggódj, az ismeretlen szavakat írd be a gugliba, és máris világosság gyúlik picin agyadban)


----------



## amigdala001 (2010 December 19)

Mi ez a vonzalom a 20-as szám iránt? Feltehetőleg nő vagy....Persze ez abszolút pozitívum- még a válltozó korban is. A válltozó kor- hogy értelem szikrája is megcsillanjon ebben a kreatív (ne félj az idegen szavaktól, tudod, gugli) hozzászólásban, melyet nem a kényszer hatására, hanem szeretettel, és boldogsággal a szívemben írok a grafomán belső kényszerítő hatások miatt igen érdekes!:8:


----------



## proteusx (2010 December 19)

*hozzászólok*

hozzászólok egyszer


----------



## proteusx (2010 December 19)

hozzászólok kétszer


----------



## proteusx (2010 December 19)

hozzászólok háromszor


----------



## proteusx (2010 December 19)

hozzászólok 4szer


----------



## proteusx (2010 December 19)

hozzászólok 5ödszörre


----------



## proteusx (2010 December 19)

hozzászólok 6odszorra


----------



## proteusx (2010 December 19)

hozzászólok 7 x


----------



## proteusx (2010 December 19)

hozzászólok8x


----------



## proteusx (2010 December 19)

hozzászólok 9x


----------



## proteusx (2010 December 19)

hozzászólok 10xx


----------



## proteusx (2010 December 19)

hozzászólok 11 x


----------



## peterpark (2010 December 19)

hello


----------



## proteusx (2010 December 19)

hozzászólok 13 x


----------



## proteusx (2010 December 19)

hozzászólok 14 x


----------



## proteusx (2010 December 19)

hozzászólok 12 x


----------



## proteusx (2010 December 19)

már alig várom, hogy tölthessek , még hozzászólok 6 x


----------



## peterpark (2010 December 19)

hello 2x


----------



## proteusx (2010 December 19)

hozzászólok még 5 x


----------



## peterpark (2010 December 19)

hello 3x


----------



## peterpark (2010 December 19)

hello 4x


----------



## proteusx (2010 December 19)

hozzászólok még 4x


----------



## proteusx (2010 December 19)

hozzászólok még 3x


----------



## proteusx (2010 December 19)

hozzászólok még 2x


----------



## proteusx (2010 December 19)

hozzászólok még 1x


----------



## proteusx (2010 December 19)

Kivárom a 2 napot és már töltök is


----------



## peterpark (2010 December 19)

hello 5 x


----------



## peterpark (2010 December 19)

hello 6 x


----------



## peterpark (2010 December 19)

hello 7 x


----------



## peterpark (2010 December 19)

hello 8x


----------



## peterpark (2010 December 19)

hello 9x


----------



## peterpark (2010 December 19)

hello 10x


----------



## peterpark (2010 December 19)

hello11x


----------



## peterpark (2010 December 19)

hello12x


----------



## peterpark (2010 December 19)

hello 13x


----------



## peterpark (2010 December 19)

hello14x


----------



## peterpark (2010 December 19)

hello15x


----------



## peterpark (2010 December 19)

hello16x


----------



## peterpark (2010 December 19)

hello17x


----------



## peterpark (2010 December 19)

hello18x


----------



## peterpark (2010 December 19)

hello19x


----------



## peterpark (2010 December 19)

hello 20x


----------



## Terici87 (2010 December 19)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg



Sziaszok, igazából azért írok, mert szükségem van 20 hozzászólásra, hogy letölthessek valamit


----------



## Terici87 (2010 December 19)

Hali!


----------



## Terici87 (2010 December 19)

peterpark írta:


> hello 20x



Hali!


----------



## firpo88 (2010 December 19)

1


----------



## firpo88 (2010 December 19)

2


----------



## firpo88 (2010 December 19)

3


----------



## firpo88 (2010 December 19)

4


----------



## firpo88 (2010 December 19)

5


----------



## Krisztina30 (2010 December 19)

Üdv Mindenkinek


----------



## firpo88 (2010 December 19)

6


----------



## firpo88 (2010 December 19)

7


----------



## mancsmancs (2010 December 19)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg



hejhó


----------



## mancsmancs (2010 December 19)

mancsmancs írta:


> hejhó



2


----------



## Bogika45 (2010 December 19)

*Sziasztok!*

Hahó Mindenkinek  !
Nagyon új vagyok a lapon, és bizony nehezen tudtam, mit is kell tennem!
Katalin/Anyoka a:55:alá vett, így sikerült.
Ezt itt is szeretném megköszönni Neki. 
Sajnos nekem is nehezebben megy az oldalak betöltődése, /pedig az itthoni rendszerünk nagyon jó, és gyors, /. Ez furcsa a számomra......

Talán, ha gyakrabban "fel tudok" jönni a lapra, megszokom!
Nektek, mennyire gyorsan tölt be 1-1 oldal?
Könnyen tudtok használni mindent?

Nagyon örülök, hogy köztetek lehetek!!!!!!!
Köszi mindenkinek!


----------



## firpo88 (2010 December 19)

8


----------



## xjn (2010 December 19)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg




Aranyos, köszönöm én is.


----------



## firpo88 (2010 December 19)

9


----------



## firpo88 (2010 December 19)

1ö


----------



## firpo88 (2010 December 19)

11


----------



## csababa123 (2010 December 19)

*Üdvözlet*

Csak szeretném összegyűjteni a 20 hozzászólást, remélem tényleg lehetséges!


----------



## firpo88 (2010 December 19)

12


----------



## csababa123 (2010 December 19)

*Ez a második*

Második hozzászólás kiss


----------



## csababa123 (2010 December 19)

*Harmadik*

Itt a harmadik iskiss


----------



## csababa123 (2010 December 19)

*Négy*

Érkezett a negyedik


----------



## csababa123 (2010 December 19)

*Ötödik*

Fünf koma :656:


----------



## csababa123 (2010 December 19)

*Hatodik*

Meglesz ez nemsoká, hat


----------



## firpo88 (2010 December 19)

13


----------



## csababa123 (2010 December 19)

*Fő bűnöm*

7 van összesen


----------



## csababa123 (2010 December 19)

*Nóc*

Mennyi a kanóc belének a felének a kétszerese?


----------



## csababa123 (2010 December 19)

*9*

Kilenc, jajj


----------



## csababa123 (2010 December 19)

*Fele*

Jubilálok \\m/\\m/:4::4:


----------



## csababa123 (2010 December 19)

*11*

Eleven


----------



## csababa123 (2010 December 19)

*Piszkos 12*

Dirty


----------



## csababa123 (2010 December 19)

*13*

nem szerencsés:12:


----------



## firpo88 (2010 December 19)

14


----------



## jrabi (2010 December 19)




----------



## jrabi (2010 December 19)




----------



## jrabi (2010 December 19)

3


----------



## Winged_Soldier (2010 December 19)

...


----------



## jrabi (2010 December 19)

4


----------



## szatty86 (2010 December 19)

Sziasztok


----------



## jrabi (2010 December 19)

kiss


----------



## firpo88 (2010 December 19)

15


----------



## jrabi (2010 December 19)

6


----------



## szatty86 (2010 December 19)

Sziasztok1x


----------



## csababa123 (2010 December 19)

*14*

hehehe


----------



## firpo88 (2010 December 19)

16


----------



## szatty86 (2010 December 19)

Sziasztok2x


----------



## jrabi (2010 December 19)

7


----------



## szatty86 (2010 December 19)

Sziasztok3x


----------



## csababa123 (2010 December 19)

*15*

Fünfzichkiss


----------



## szatty86 (2010 December 19)

Hali 4


----------



## jrabi (2010 December 19)

8


----------



## firpo88 (2010 December 19)

17


----------



## csababa123 (2010 December 19)

*16*

Megy ez


----------



## firpo88 (2010 December 19)

18


----------



## jrabi (2010 December 19)

Kedvenc:


----------



## csababa123 (2010 December 19)

*17*


----------



## jrabi (2010 December 19)

10


----------



## firpo88 (2010 December 19)

19


----------



## jrabi (2010 December 19)

11


----------



## firpo88 (2010 December 19)

20


----------



## csababa123 (2010 December 19)

*18*

Jön már kiss


----------



## csababa123 (2010 December 19)

*19*

Egy hijan


----------



## jrabi (2010 December 19)

Másik kedvenc:


----------



## jrabi (2010 December 19)




----------



## csababa123 (2010 December 19)

*20*

Most


----------



## jrabi (2010 December 19)

14


----------



## jrabi (2010 December 19)

15


----------



## firpo88 (2010 December 19)

21


----------



## jrabi (2010 December 19)

16


----------



## jrabi (2010 December 19)




----------



## jrabi (2010 December 19)

18


----------



## szatty86 (2010 December 19)

5


----------



## jrabi (2010 December 19)

19


----------



## jrabi (2010 December 19)

20


----------



## jrabi (2010 December 19)

21


----------



## szatty86 (2010 December 19)

6


----------



## szatty86 (2010 December 19)

7


----------



## szatty86 (2010 December 19)

8


----------



## Winged_Soldier (2010 December 19)

ja


----------



## sanzelizé (2010 December 19)

sziasztok. =)


----------



## Paraatesz (2010 December 19)

Szevasztok!

Keresném... a "Még meg sem köszöntem" c. zenei alapot, Máté Pétertől !!!!! 

S.O.S. !!! 

üdv


----------



## szatty86 (2010 December 19)

8


----------



## szatty86 (2010 December 19)

10


----------



## szatty86 (2010 December 19)

11


----------



## szatty86 (2010 December 19)

12


----------



## szatty86 (2010 December 19)

13


----------



## nld (2010 December 19)

*Terry Pratchett - A mágia színe*

Terry Pratchett - A mágia színe


----------



## nld (2010 December 19)

*3*

3


----------



## nld (2010 December 19)

*2*

2


----------



## nld (2010 December 19)

*1*

1


----------



## nld (2010 December 19)

*hi*

hurra


----------



## user8 (2010 December 19)

Most a 20 hozzászólást kell elérnem.


----------



## Labimado (2010 December 19)

Sziasztok

A Mackótestvér filmzenéjét keresem magyarul.
Aki tudja, hogy honnan tölthetném le, az kérem írjon egy mailt a *xxxxxxxxxxx-*ra.

Köszi!


----------



## user8 (2010 December 19)

Köszöntök mindenkit.


----------



## Labimado (2010 December 19)

Sziasztok

A Mackótestvér filmzenéjét keresem magyarul.
Aki tudja, hogy honnan tölthetném le, az kérem írjon egy mailt a *xxxxxxx*-ra.

Köszike


----------



## user8 (2010 December 19)

Magyarországról.


----------



## user8 (2010 December 19)

17


----------



## Labimado (2010 December 19)

Sziasztok

A Mackótestvér filmzenéjét keresem magyarul.
Aki tudja, hogy honnan tölthetném le, az kérem írjon egy mailt a *xxxxxxxxx-*ra.

Köszi Mindenkinek, aki segít!


----------



## Labimado (2010 December 19)

Köszi


----------



## Labimado (2010 December 19)

5


----------



## user8 (2010 December 19)

Most azon tűnődöm, hogy mire jó ez a kötelező hozzászólás?


----------



## fekesasa (2010 December 19)

A listádból párat tudok küldeni. Még keresem, hogy lehet csatolni a file-kat.


----------



## user8 (2010 December 19)

Nem tudja valaki?


----------



## Labimado (2010 December 19)

Nem?


----------



## Labimado (2010 December 19)

de


----------



## user8 (2010 December 19)

Engem nem idegesít, csak feleslegesnek tartom.


----------



## Labimado (2010 December 19)

na, ugye


----------



## Labimado (2010 December 19)

már engem sem.
főleg, hogy így össze lehet szedni...


----------



## user8 (2010 December 19)

Mondjuk szerencse, hogy nem kell kisregényt is írni.


----------



## Labimado (2010 December 19)

10


----------



## Labimado (2010 December 19)

11 Ja.
De így tényleg semmi értelme. de ezt ők is tudják, ezért írják ki...


----------



## user8 (2010 December 19)

Végül is, hogy van kivel csevegni, az idő is jobban múlik.


----------



## Labimado (2010 December 19)

12


----------



## Labimado (2010 December 19)

13 Ez csevegés?


----------



## user8 (2010 December 19)

Már csak azt kellene tudnom, hogy hol tartok.


----------



## Labimado (2010 December 19)

14


----------



## Labimado (2010 December 19)

én sem vagyok biztos a számban. de 2 nap is kell ám hozzá, nem csak a 20 üzi.. az megvan neked?


----------



## user8 (2010 December 19)

Hát hívhatjuk számháborúnak is.


----------



## Labimado (2010 December 19)

16


----------



## user8 (2010 December 19)

Az már megvan.


----------



## Labimado (2010 December 19)

17


----------



## user8 (2010 December 19)

Egyszer már nekiláttam, de akkor nem volt türelmem hozzá.


----------



## Labimado (2010 December 19)

18


----------



## Labimado (2010 December 19)

Akkor már régebbi a reged neked is?
19


----------



## Labimado (2010 December 19)

20 Remélem megvan... Megnézem, hogy tudok-e tölteni))


----------



## user8 (2010 December 19)

18 -nál tartok.


----------



## Labimado (2010 December 19)

Még nem Biztos újrakezdtem valahol)))
21


----------



## Labimado (2010 December 19)

én 22-nél))
És még mindig nem enged


----------



## user8 (2010 December 19)

Ez meg talán a 20.


----------



## user8 (2010 December 19)

21 és nem enged.


----------



## Labimado (2010 December 19)

1


----------



## Labimado (2010 December 19)

sdg


----------



## szatty86 (2010 December 19)

14


----------



## szatty86 (2010 December 19)

15


----------



## Larry9 (2010 December 19)

Éljen soká!


----------



## Larry9 (2010 December 19)

16?


----------



## Larry9 (2010 December 19)

talán 17


----------



## ali.h (2010 December 19)

1


----------



## ali.h (2010 December 19)

2


----------



## Larry9 (2010 December 19)

esetleg 18


----------



## ali.h (2010 December 19)

3


----------



## ali.h (2010 December 19)

4


----------



## Larry9 (2010 December 19)

20


----------



## Larry9 (2010 December 19)

vagy csak 19?


----------



## ali.h (2010 December 19)

5


----------



## ali.h (2010 December 19)

6


----------



## Larry9 (2010 December 19)

7 :-(


----------



## Larry9 (2010 December 19)

már 8


----------



## ali.h (2010 December 19)

7


----------



## Larry9 (2010 December 19)

9


----------



## Attilawap (2010 December 19)

Sziasztok!


----------



## ali.h (2010 December 19)

8


----------



## Larry9 (2010 December 19)

10


----------



## ali.h (2010 December 19)

9


----------



## ali.h (2010 December 19)

10


----------



## Larry9 (2010 December 19)

111


----------



## ali.h (2010 December 19)

11


----------



## Larry9 (2010 December 19)

222


----------



## ali.h (2010 December 19)

12


----------



## ali.h (2010 December 19)

13


----------



## Larry9 (2010 December 19)

csak 13


----------



## ali.h (2010 December 19)

14


----------



## ali.h (2010 December 19)

15


----------



## Larry9 (2010 December 19)

már 14


----------



## ali.h (2010 December 19)

16


----------



## Larry9 (2010 December 19)

15


----------



## ali.h (2010 December 19)

17


----------



## ali.h (2010 December 19)

18


----------



## Larry9 (2010 December 19)

ujjé 16


----------



## ali.h (2010 December 19)

19


----------



## ali.h (2010 December 19)

*20*


----------



## Larry9 (2010 December 19)

17


----------



## Larry9 (2010 December 19)

18


----------



## Larry9 (2010 December 19)

19 közel a 20


----------



## Larry9 (2010 December 19)

20
kiss:!:


----------



## Blason (2010 December 19)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


szia


----------



## Larry9 (2010 December 19)

.


----------



## patakijo (2010 December 19)

*Üdvözlet*

Üdvözlök mindenkit,nem igazán tudom hogy mit írhatnék igy elsőre.


----------



## patakijo (2010 December 19)

*Üzenet2*

Sziasztok! Nagyon tetszik az oldal.


----------



## patakijo (2010 December 19)

*Üzi4*

Helló!


----------



## patakijo (2010 December 19)

*Üzi5*

Helló!


----------



## patakijo (2010 December 19)

Megint


----------



## patakijo (2010 December 19)

Ismét


----------



## patakijo (2010 December 19)

Helló2


----------



## patakijo (2010 December 19)

Helló3


----------



## patakijo (2010 December 19)

Helló4


----------



## patakijo (2010 December 19)

Helló5


----------



## patakijo (2010 December 19)

Helló6


----------



## patakijo (2010 December 19)

Helló7


----------



## patakijo (2010 December 19)

Helló8


----------



## patakijo (2010 December 19)

Helló9


----------



## patakijo (2010 December 19)

Helló10


----------



## patakijo (2010 December 19)

Helló11


----------



## patakijo (2010 December 19)

Helló12


----------



## patakijo (2010 December 19)

Helló13


----------



## patakijo (2010 December 19)

Helló17


----------



## patakijo (2010 December 19)

Helló20


----------



## mozdonyszoke (2010 December 19)

Én is!


----------



## mozdonyszoke (2010 December 19)

Boldog Karácsonyt!


----------



## mozdonyszoke (2010 December 19)

Buék!


----------



## mozdonyszoke (2010 December 19)

Üdvözlet mindenkinek Pécsről!


----------



## mozdonyszoke (2010 December 19)

Üzenet 7...


----------



## mozdonyszoke (2010 December 19)

*hsz*

Hozzászólás...


----------



## Marcsi1961 (2010 December 19)

Kellemes karácsonyi ünnepeket !


----------



## Bogyee01 (2010 December 19)

Mindenkinek Boldog Karácsonyt kívánok Budapestről!!!


----------



## Bogyee01 (2010 December 19)

sziasztok!


----------



## Bogyee01 (2010 December 19)

hello


----------



## Alba Regia (2010 December 19)

Jelen,itt vagyok.


----------



## Janoka1 (2010 December 19)

hello


----------



## totem1 (2010 December 19)

sziasztok


----------



## totem1 (2010 December 19)

helló
szia


----------



## rozabokor (2010 December 19)

Akkor szaporítsuk a hsz-ek számát!


----------



## rozabokor (2010 December 19)

Üdvözlet mindenkinek!


----------



## Tommy78 (2010 December 20)

*Hozzászólás*

Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
Itt a lehetoseg


----------



## Tommy78 (2010 December 20)

*Üdv*

Üdv mindenkinek!


----------



## Tommy78 (2010 December 20)

*Hozzászólás*

"3"


----------



## Tommy78 (2010 December 20)

*Hozzászólás*

4


----------



## Tommy78 (2010 December 20)

*Hozzászólás*

"5"


----------



## Tommy78 (2010 December 20)

*Hozzászólás*

"6"


----------



## Tommy78 (2010 December 20)

*Hello*

Hello!


----------



## Tommy78 (2010 December 20)

*Hozzászólás*

"8"


----------



## Tommy78 (2010 December 20)

*Hozzászólás*

"9"


----------



## Tommy78 (2010 December 20)

*Hozzászólás*

Ez a tizedik. Király!


----------



## Tommy78 (2010 December 20)

*Hozzászólás*

"11"


----------



## Tommy78 (2010 December 20)

*Hozzászólás*

Amugy ez miért kell?


----------



## Tommy78 (2010 December 20)

*Hozzászólás*

"13"


----------



## Tommy78 (2010 December 20)

Szuper


----------



## Tommy78 (2010 December 20)

Király!


----------



## Tommy78 (2010 December 20)

"16"


----------



## Tommy78 (2010 December 20)

"17"


----------



## Tommy78 (2010 December 20)

Ez tökjó!


----------



## Tommy78 (2010 December 20)

"19"


----------



## Tommy78 (2010 December 20)

Húuuuuuu! Meg van!


----------



## Tommy78 (2010 December 20)

"21"


----------



## trane13 (2010 December 20)

1


----------



## trane13 (2010 December 20)

2


----------



## trane13 (2010 December 20)

3


----------



## trane13 (2010 December 20)

4


----------



## trane13 (2010 December 20)

5


----------



## trane13 (2010 December 20)

6


----------



## trane13 (2010 December 20)

7


----------



## trane13 (2010 December 20)

8


----------



## trane13 (2010 December 20)

9


----------



## trane13 (2010 December 20)

10


----------



## trane13 (2010 December 20)

11


----------



## trane13 (2010 December 20)

12


----------



## trane13 (2010 December 20)

13


----------



## trane13 (2010 December 20)

14


----------



## trane13 (2010 December 20)

15


----------



## trane13 (2010 December 20)

16


----------



## trane13 (2010 December 20)

17


----------



## trane13 (2010 December 20)

18


----------



## trane13 (2010 December 20)

19


----------



## trane13 (2010 December 20)

20


----------



## szervizes (2010 December 20)

sziasztok


----------



## cseke.agi (2010 December 20)

sziasztok
legyen szép napotok és hetetek 
és előre is Kellemes Karácsonyi ünnepeket kívánok mindenkinek


----------



## cseke.agi (2010 December 20)

4


----------



## cseke.agi (2010 December 20)

19


----------



## cseke.agi (2010 December 20)

22


----------



## cseke.agi (2010 December 20)

11


----------



## cseke.agi (2010 December 20)

köszönöm


----------



## cseke.agi (2010 December 20)

20


----------



## piros55 (2010 December 20)

*Mindenkinek Kívánok Békés, Boldog Karácsonyt !*


----------



## cseke.agi (2010 December 20)

köszönöm


----------



## cseke.agi (2010 December 20)

Mindenkinek Békés Boldog Karácsonyt kívánok  előre is


----------



## cseke.agi (2010 December 20)

Mindenkinek Békés, Boldog karácsonyt kívánok előre is


----------



## cseke.agi (2010 December 20)

Mindenkinek Békés,Boldog Karácsonyi Ünnepeket kívánok


----------



## cseke.agi (2010 December 20)

előre is Békés Boldog Karácsonyi Ünnepeket kívánok mindenkinek


----------



## gyaci (2010 December 20)

Boldog karácsonyt!


----------



## cseke.agi (2010 December 20)

16


----------



## cseke.agi (2010 December 20)

előre is Békés ,Boldog Karácsonyi Ünnepeket kívánok mindenkinek


----------



## cseke.agi (2010 December 20)

Előre is Boldog Karácsonyt Kívánok mindenkinek


----------



## cseke.agi (2010 December 20)

Előre is mindenkinek Békés,Boldog Karácsonyi Ünnepeket Kívánok


----------



## cseke.agi (2010 December 20)

Előre is mindenkinek Békés,Boldog Karácsonyi Ünnepeket kívánok


----------



## cseke.agi (2010 December 20)

22


----------



## cseke.agi (2010 December 20)

Előre is Mindenkinek Békés,Boldog Karácsonyi Ünnepeket kívánok


----------



## cseke.agi (2010 December 20)

Előre is mindenkinek Békés,Boldog Karácsonyi Ünnepeket kívánok


----------



## pintyő1 (2010 December 20)

Csatolás megtekintése 629944


----------



## IstONEhun (2010 December 20)

Hali!


----------



## IstONEhun (2010 December 20)

Írok néhány dolgot hogy meglegyen a 20 hozzászólásom de tartalmat és érdekességet is küldjek...


----------



## IstONEhun (2010 December 20)

Szeretek horgászni. Aki szintén ennek a hobbinak hódol az díjazni fogja: http://horgaszvideok.hu/


----------



## IstONEhun (2010 December 20)

S talán az itteni írásokat és videókat is: http://www.haldorado.hu/


----------



## ziz (2010 December 20)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


helló mindenki


----------



## ziz (2010 December 20)

Nemsokára karácsony, kellemes ünnepeket mindenkinek.


----------



## IstONEhun (2010 December 20)

Ha valaki szereti a játékokat itt naponta kipróbálhat egyet: http://2flashgames.com/


----------



## sondor8 (2010 December 20)

*sziasztok*

Sziasztok
ez a legjobb oldal itt minden van köszi


----------



## sondor8 (2010 December 20)

Kellemes ünnepeket mindenkinek!!


----------



## housejoy (2010 December 20)

*sziasztok*

hello mindenkinek


----------



## sondor8 (2010 December 20)

köszönöm szépen!!


----------



## vakvarjucska (2010 December 20)

*Jelentett elem*

vakvarjucska is bejelentette ezt az elemet.

A bejelentés oka:


> sziasztok


----------



## vakvarjucska (2010 December 20)

*Jelentett elem*

vakvarjucska is bejelentette ezt az elemet.

A bejelentés oka:


> nehéz ide bejutni közétek


----------



## vakvarjucska (2010 December 20)

*Jelentett elem*

vakvarjucska is bejelentette ezt az elemet.

A bejelentés oka:


> remélem sikerül


----------



## vakvarjucska (2010 December 20)

*Jelentett elem*

vakvarjucska is bejelentette ezt az elemet.

A bejelentés oka:


> ez a harmadik


----------



## vakvarjucska (2010 December 20)

*Jelentett elem*

vakvarjucska is bejelentette ezt az elemet.

A bejelentés oka:


> és itt a negyedik


----------



## vakvarjucska (2010 December 20)

*Jelentett elem*

vakvarjucska is bejelentette ezt az elemet.

A bejelentés oka:


> ötödik bejegyzésem


----------



## vakvarjucska (2010 December 20)

*Jelentett elem*

vakvarjucska is bejelentette ezt az elemet.

A bejelentés oka:


> hatodik bejegyzés


----------



## vakvarjucska (2010 December 20)

*Jelentett elem*

vakvarjucska is bejelentette ezt az elemet.

A bejelentés oka:


> hetediknél tartok


----------



## vakvarjucska (2010 December 20)

*Jelentett elem*

vakvarjucska is bejelentette ezt az elemet.

A bejelentés oka:


> nyolc- szakad a polc


----------



## vakvarjucska (2010 December 20)

*Jelentett elem*

vakvarjucska is bejelentette ezt az elemet.

A bejelentés oka:


> 9-kis ferenc


----------



## vakvarjucska (2010 December 20)

*Jelentett elem*

vakvarjucska is bejelentette ezt az elemet.

A bejelentés oka:


> 10-tiszta víz


----------



## Vargai (2010 December 20)

Jó 5let.


----------



## Vargai (2010 December 20)

Mindenkit üdvözlök.


----------



## vakvarjucska (2010 December 20)

*Jelentett elem*

vakvarjucska is bejelentette ezt az elemet.

A bejelentés oka:


> 11- a kolléganőm beteg lett


----------



## Jacke (2010 December 20)

miről is lehet szó?


----------



## vakvarjucska (2010 December 20)

*Jelentett elem*

vakvarjucska is bejelentette ezt az elemet.

A bejelentés oka:


> 12- rég volt már az első


----------



## ziz (2010 December 20)

köszi


----------



## vakvarjucska (2010 December 20)

*Jelentett elem*

vakvarjucska is bejelentette ezt az elemet.

A bejelentés oka:


> 13- alig várom


----------



## Utalanoranti (2010 December 20)

itt is jelen


----------



## vakvarjucska (2010 December 20)

*Jelentett elem*

vakvarjucska is bejelentette ezt az elemet.

A bejelentés oka:


> 14- kell még?


----------



## Jacke (2010 December 20)

nem igazán értem.


----------



## vakvarjucska (2010 December 20)

*Jelentett elem*

vakvarjucska is bejelentette ezt az elemet.

A bejelentés oka:


> 15-


----------



## Utalanoranti (2010 December 20)

Az a legfurcsább hogyha ingyenes a letöltés akkor 800 feltétele van.Amitől agyhúgykövet kapok az a regisztrálás de minek is? mért köteleznek? kell az ip cím? mellesleg így kaptam féregvírust. először megtelepedett a gépemen aztán a total commanderben(pár héttel később) másoltam valamit akkor aktiválódott és ki is kellett dobni a gépet mert teljesen elárasztotta BAT-szektorral. most akkor miért is kell regisztrálni?


----------



## Jacke (2010 December 20)

volt már olyan amikor azt éreztem,h a holdon vagyok...


----------



## vakvarjucska (2010 December 20)

*Jelentett elem*

vakvarjucska is bejelentette ezt az elemet.

A bejelentés oka:


> 16


----------



## Jacke (2010 December 20)

komoly!


----------



## Jacke (2010 December 20)

fincsi kv


----------



## boby68 (2010 December 20)

Üdv mindenkinek régen voltam fent, de most már itt leszek!!!


----------



## jzol (2010 December 20)

Üdv Budapestről (1)


----------



## Jacke (2010 December 20)

akkor?


----------



## Jacke (2010 December 20)

elmentem a kormányosokhoz!


----------



## jzol (2010 December 20)

*Tanács a 20 hozzászólás könnyű megszerzéséhezc topic le van zárva,
*


----------



## fekesasa (2010 December 20)

Sok könyvet kaptam már ajándékba főzéssel kapcsolatban de többsége nem ér semmit ! Többek között Jamie Oliver . Szanté recepjei korrektek és nekem nagyon bejönnek. KÖSZI !


----------



## jzol (2010 December 20)

Hallottam egy zenét egy Bp-i rádión, utánajártam hogy ki az előadója, googlébe beírva ezt a fórumot dobta ki találatként.


----------



## Jacke (2010 December 20)

nem értek hozzá


----------



## jzol (2010 December 20)

és beregelés után


----------



## jzol (2010 December 20)

próbáltam letölteni


----------



## jzol (2010 December 20)

de azt irta


----------



## vakvarjucska (2010 December 20)

*Jelentett elem*

vakvarjucska is bejelentette ezt az elemet.

A bejelentés oka:


> 20-4=16


----------



## jzol (2010 December 20)

hogy csak


----------



## jzol (2010 December 20)

20 hozzászólás


----------



## jzol (2010 December 20)

vagy két nap


----------



## jzol (2010 December 20)

után tudnám


----------



## jzol (2010 December 20)

letölteni innen.


----------



## jzol (2010 December 20)

Ezt a kérdéses


----------



## vakvarjucska (2010 December 20)

*Jelentett elem*

vakvarjucska is bejelentette ezt az elemet.

A bejelentés oka:


> 17. miért kell ez?


----------



## jzol (2010 December 20)

zenét, gyermekkoromban


----------



## jzol (2010 December 20)

hallottam utoljára,


----------



## jzol (2010 December 20)

és nagyon nagy öröm


----------



## jzol (2010 December 20)

lenne ha ismét hallhatnám.


----------



## jzol (2010 December 20)

A google dobta ki


----------



## jzol (2010 December 20)

ezt a kanadai fórum oldalt,


----------



## jzol (2010 December 20)

szinte egyetlen találatként.


----------



## jzol (2010 December 20)

A fórumok között olvasva láttam hogy létre van hozva ilyen topic mint ez, a 20 hozzászólás eléréséhez.


----------



## jzol (2010 December 20)

Úgyhogy szaporítottam a szót hogy ez meglegyen. És köszönet a türelemért,


----------



## jzol (2010 December 20)

valamint crazywolf felhasználónak a Bobo's Band : Bobo step című szám feltöltéséért.


----------



## black.egale (2010 December 20)

Sziasztok!
Gyorsan szeretném összeszedni a 20 hozzászólást én is.


----------



## black.egale (2010 December 20)

...úgyhogy kérném egy picit a türelmeteket...


----------



## black.egale (2010 December 20)

...már csak 18 hozzászólás kell...


----------



## black.egale (2010 December 20)

próbálok valami értelmes témát is felvetni


----------



## black.egale (2010 December 20)

van valaki köztetek, akinek az év vége felé valami szuper programlehetőségben lesz része


----------



## black.egale (2010 December 20)

csak kíváncsi lennék, hogy ki mivel tölti majd az év utolsó napjait...


----------



## IstONEhun (2010 December 20)

Javaslom a gyerekeseknek és akik ezen nőttek fel: http://kalaka.hu/


----------



## IstONEhun (2010 December 20)

Valamint ezt: http://www.100folkcelsius.hu/


----------



## black.egale (2010 December 20)

látom nem vagyunk túl sokan online ebben a témában


----------



## IstONEhun (2010 December 20)

Karácsonyi ajándéknak: http://apuka.qqriq.com/2009/02/jo-holdat-sziriusz-kapitany.html


----------



## black.egale (2010 December 20)

látom van más is rajtam kívül, aki hajt a 20 hozzászólásra


----------



## black.egale (2010 December 20)

milyen idő van Győrben?


----------



## IstONEhun (2010 December 20)

Na még egy: http://honszeretet.hupont.hu/19/magyar-rajzfilmek


----------



## IstONEhun (2010 December 20)

Gyönyörű napsütés és sok latyak...


----------



## IstONEhun (2010 December 20)

Nálatok?


----------



## IstONEhun (2010 December 20)

Még egy linket szeretnék megosztani veletek. Főként azokkal akik szeretik a magyar népzenét: http://www.folkradio.hu


----------



## kisspetikiss (2010 December 20)

1valaky írta:


> szuper vagykiss



köszi


----------



## kisspetikiss (2010 December 20)

thx


----------



## Anci70 (2010 December 20)

*Hello!*

Sziasztok!


----------



## ic3m4nz (2010 December 20)

Üdv!


----------



## tarnot (2010 December 20)

*jelen*



Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


jelen


----------



## ubogee (2010 December 20)

*igen*

igen


----------



## ubogee (2010 December 20)

*köszi*

köszi


----------



## ubogee (2010 December 20)

*folk*

A folkradio.hu nagyom jó


----------



## ubogee (2010 December 20)

*f*

fdsds


----------



## ubogee (2010 December 20)

*h*

dhdjghjkjghd


----------



## ubogee (2010 December 20)

*g,,k*

Szia


----------



## ubogee (2010 December 20)

*lill*

li


----------



## serlock (2010 December 20)

asdf


----------



## serlock (2010 December 20)

aaaaa


----------



## serlock (2010 December 20)

dsf


----------



## serlock (2010 December 20)

11


----------



## serlock (2010 December 20)

17


----------



## serlock (2010 December 20)

ssda


----------



## serlock (2010 December 20)

7


----------



## serlock (2010 December 20)

8


----------



## serlock (2010 December 20)

9


----------



## serlock (2010 December 20)

10


----------



## tarnot (2010 December 20)

*jelen*



Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


jelen


----------



## ubogee (2010 December 20)

*kj*

fghfd


----------



## rosevalley (2010 December 20)

Sziasztok!


----------



## serlock (2010 December 20)

12


----------



## tarnot (2010 December 20)

*jelen1*

jelen


----------



## serlock (2010 December 20)

13


----------



## ubogee (2010 December 20)

*köszi*

Köszönjük a lehetőséget


----------



## tarnot (2010 December 20)

jelen2


----------



## serlock (2010 December 20)

xiii


----------



## tarnot (2010 December 20)

jelen5


----------



## serlock (2010 December 20)

xiv


----------



## serlock (2010 December 20)

xv


----------



## tarnot (2010 December 20)

jelen6


----------



## ubogee (2010 December 20)

*8*

8?


----------



## tarnot (2010 December 20)

jelen7


----------



## serlock (2010 December 20)

xvi


----------



## ubogee (2010 December 20)

*8*

miért pont 8?


----------



## serlock (2010 December 20)

17


----------



## tarnot (2010 December 20)

jelen8


----------



## ubogee (2010 December 20)

*nfnd*

ndnhm


----------



## tarnot (2010 December 20)

jelen9


----------



## ubogee (2010 December 20)

*hó*

Ott is esik a HÓ?


----------



## tarnot (2010 December 20)

jelen10


----------



## ubogee (2010 December 20)

*Hó*

Itt reggel óta havazik.


----------



## tarnot (2010 December 20)

jelen11


----------



## ubogee (2010 December 20)

*Hó*

Gyönyörű csak hideg


----------



## ubogee (2010 December 20)

*hó*

Nincsan sílécem


----------



## tarnot (2010 December 20)

jelen12


----------



## tarnot (2010 December 20)

13


----------



## tarnot (2010 December 20)

14


----------



## tarnot (2010 December 20)

15


----------



## ubogee (2010 December 20)

*-9*

-9 fok van Gabi!


----------



## ubogee (2010 December 20)

*nap*

Legalább a nap sütne


----------



## tarnot (2010 December 20)

16


----------



## szazsa79 (2010 December 20)

üdvözlök mindenkit


----------



## ubogee (2010 December 20)

*7vége*

7 végi szánkó?


----------



## szazsa79 (2010 December 20)

sziasztok 20 hozzászólást szeretnék összeszedni minél hamarabb


----------



## tarnot (2010 December 20)

17


----------



## tarnot (2010 December 20)

18


----------



## szazsa79 (2010 December 20)

szeretnék letölteni az oldalról


----------



## tarnot (2010 December 20)

19


----------



## szazsa79 (2010 December 20)

egyszerűen eddig nem sikerült


----------



## tarnot (2010 December 20)

20


----------



## szazsa79 (2010 December 20)

remélem most fog


----------



## szazsa79 (2010 December 20)

még kell 17?!


----------



## szazsa79 (2010 December 20)

valakinek ez megy gyorsan is???


----------



## szazsa79 (2010 December 20)

azt sem tudom mit is írhatnék


----------



## szazsa79 (2010 December 20)

Hogy itt milyen az idő?!


----------



## szazsa79 (2010 December 20)

jelenleg havazik


----------



## szazsa79 (2010 December 20)

szeretném ha fehér karácsonyunk lenne


----------



## tarnot (2010 December 20)

én is


----------



## szazsa79 (2010 December 20)

de tuti nem lesz az


----------



## szazsa79 (2010 December 20)

még mindik kell 8


----------



## tarnot (2010 December 20)

úgy néz ki, hogy nem az lesz


----------



## szazsa79 (2010 December 20)

ugye sikerül???!


----------



## szazsa79 (2010 December 20)

éjszaka mennem kell dolgozni,és baddigra végezni szeretnék


----------



## tarnot (2010 December 20)

mi kell 8?


----------



## szazsa79 (2010 December 20)

na még 5


----------



## szazsa79 (2010 December 20)

ez már a finis


----------



## szazsa79 (2010 December 20)

visszaszámlálás indul


----------



## csibefül (2010 December 20)

Sziasztok!


----------



## szazsa79 (2010 December 20)

2.....


----------



## csibefül (2010 December 20)

Tegnapi "újszülött" vagyok...


----------



## szazsa79 (2010 December 20)

na és az utolsó....?!


----------



## tarnot (2010 December 20)

persze


----------



## csibefül (2010 December 20)

...beszállhatok  ?


----------



## csibefül (2010 December 20)

Zsazsa! Nagyon közel vagy...


----------



## csibefül (2010 December 20)

bocs 
szazsa...


----------



## tarnot (2010 December 20)

biztos vagy benne?


----------



## szazsa79 (2010 December 20)

nem sikerül
na de miért


----------



## szazsa79 (2010 December 20)

mit csinálok rosszul???


----------



## szazsa79 (2010 December 20)

valaki tud segíteni????


----------



## csibefül (2010 December 20)

Most ismerkedek a canadahun-nal


----------



## csibefül (2010 December 20)

klasszul elbeszélgetek magammal...


----------



## szazsa79 (2010 December 20)

szia csibefül!
én is így vagyok ezzel!!!


----------



## tarnot (2010 December 20)

biztos?


----------



## csibefül (2010 December 20)

... nem baj, gyűlik a hozzászólás
megyek szétnézek máshol is


----------



## szazsa79 (2010 December 20)

valamiért nem megy a letöltés pedig van már 44 hozzászólásom.valamit tuti hogy rosszul csinálok


----------



## csibefül (2010 December 20)

szia szazsa! pedig már a 20 hozzászóláson felül vagy
vagy több kell?


----------



## tarnot (2010 December 20)

egyenlőre csak


----------



## csibefül (2010 December 20)

Azt olvastam, hogy értelmes hozzá szólás kell! 
Lehet ez nem az...


----------



## tarnot (2010 December 20)

látod milyen jó szerencsére csak muszájból, így nem kóros


----------



## tarnot (2010 December 20)

Ezt ki dönti el?


----------



## csibefül (2010 December 20)

szia serlock!


----------



## szazsa79 (2010 December 20)

nem tudom hogy milyen kellene.én is új vagyok itt


----------



## csibefül (2010 December 20)

pl tarnot...


----------



## szazsa79 (2010 December 20)

te Gyulai vagy???


----------



## csibefül (2010 December 20)

Ő nincs a "jelenjévők" listájába; 29 üzenete van; 2008 májusa óta. 
Vagy esetleg az üzenetek száma fórumonként számlálódik??!


----------



## csibefül (2010 December 20)

igen


----------



## Rekucika1984 (2010 December 20)

*Sziasztok,*

Réka vagyok és relatív új itt...


----------



## serlock (2010 December 20)

18


----------



## serlock (2010 December 20)

?


----------



## Rekucika1984 (2010 December 20)

Nekem úgy kellenének azok a hanganyagok, de 20 hozzászólás az elég sok...Nem szeretek akkor is beszélni, ha nincs éppen mondanivalóm... :-(


----------



## serlock (2010 December 20)

h


----------



## Rekucika1984 (2010 December 20)

három


----------



## Rekucika1984 (2010 December 20)

Ezzel a korlátozással, csak baromságokkal töltjük ki a helyet...


----------



## Rekucika1984 (2010 December 20)

öt


----------



## Rekucika1984 (2010 December 20)

hat


----------



## Rekucika1984 (2010 December 20)

hét


----------



## Rekucika1984 (2010 December 20)

nyolc


----------



## Rekucika1984 (2010 December 20)

kilenc


----------



## Rekucika1984 (2010 December 20)

tíz


----------



## Rekucika1984 (2010 December 20)

tizenegy


----------



## Rekucika1984 (2010 December 20)

tizenkettő


----------



## Rekucika1984 (2010 December 20)

t3


----------



## Rekucika1984 (2010 December 20)

14


----------



## Rekucika1984 (2010 December 20)

15


----------



## Rekucika1984 (2010 December 20)

16


----------



## Rekucika1984 (2010 December 20)

17


----------



## Rekucika1984 (2010 December 20)

18


----------



## Rekucika1984 (2010 December 20)

19


----------



## Rekucika1984 (2010 December 20)

20


----------



## cepe (2010 December 20)

Jelen!


----------



## cepe (2010 December 20)

jó lenne a 20 üzenetet minél előbb megszerezni


----------



## cepe (2010 December 20)

3


----------



## cepe (2010 December 20)

4


----------



## cepe (2010 December 20)

5


----------



## cepe (2010 December 20)

6


----------



## cepe (2010 December 20)

7


----------



## cepe (2010 December 20)

8


----------



## cepe (2010 December 20)

9


----------



## cepe (2010 December 20)

10


----------



## cepe (2010 December 20)

11


----------



## cepe (2010 December 20)

12


----------



## cepe (2010 December 20)

13


----------



## cepe (2010 December 20)

14


----------



## cepe (2010 December 20)

15


----------



## cepe (2010 December 20)

16


----------



## Anci70 (2010 December 20)

2


----------



## Anci70 (2010 December 20)

3


----------



## Anci70 (2010 December 20)

4


----------



## cepe (2010 December 20)

17


----------



## Anci70 (2010 December 20)

5


----------



## cepe (2010 December 20)

18


----------



## Anci70 (2010 December 20)

6+7


----------



## cepe (2010 December 20)

19


----------



## cepe (2010 December 20)

20


----------



## Anci70 (2010 December 20)

8


----------



## Anci70 (2010 December 20)

9


----------



## Anci70 (2010 December 20)

10


----------



## Anci70 (2010 December 20)

11


----------



## Anci70 (2010 December 20)

12


----------



## Anci70 (2010 December 20)

13


----------



## zxzx (2010 December 20)

*üdv*

Üdv!


----------



## Anci70 (2010 December 20)

14


----------



## Anci70 (2010 December 20)

15


----------



## Anci70 (2010 December 20)

16


----------



## Anci70 (2010 December 20)

17


----------



## Anci70 (2010 December 20)

18


----------



## Anci70 (2010 December 20)

19


----------



## Anci70 (2010 December 20)

20


----------



## Shidehara1 (2010 December 20)

Jelen!


----------



## aacud (2010 December 20)

*már csak 19*

sziasztok!

akkor mi is az értelme ennek a 20 hozzászólásnak?
üdv,
acud


----------



## aacud (2010 December 20)

*Xix*

észrevettétek már, hogy a római számokban nincs nulla?


----------



## aacud (2010 December 20)

*kutya hideg*

és ha ma 0 fok van? azt hogy írod rómaiban?


----------



## aacud (2010 December 20)

*holnap*

és ha holnap kétszer ilyen hideg lesz, mint ma?


----------



## aacud (2010 December 20)

*zero*

szóval holnap hány fok is lesz akkor?


----------



## aacud (2010 December 20)

*patrícius*

a lökött rómaiak pórul jártak akkor?


----------



## aacud (2010 December 20)

*megoldás*

biztosan kelvint használtak!


----------



## aacud (2010 December 20)

*ante mortem*

persze jóval Kelvin élete végének megkezdése előtt....


----------



## aacud (2010 December 20)

*és még*

és még a születése előtt is......


----------



## aacud (2010 December 20)

*hő*

illetve a rómaiak biztosan 'n' mint nero-ban mérték a hőmérsékletet....


----------



## aacud (2010 December 20)

*brutál*

Te, Brutus! hány fok van ma?


----------



## aacud (2010 December 20)

*maximus*

kiskomám, Maximus!
úgy 19 nero körül lehet....


----------



## aacud (2010 December 20)

*woow*

hát ezt meg honnan veszed?


----------



## aacud (2010 December 20)

*sima ügy*

tök egyszerű:
vedd először a Tiberis bal partját!


----------



## aacud (2010 December 20)

*sima ügy 2*

rendben! és azután?


----------



## aacud (2010 December 20)

*sima ügy 3*

azután nézd meg, mennyivel nagyobb mint a jobb parti rész!


----------



## aacud (2010 December 20)

*sima ügy 4*

rendben! becslésem szerint 1.9767 szerese....


----------



## aacud (2010 December 20)

*sima ügy 5*

na most, a bal part égési potenciálja 124 ember / fertályóra....


----------



## aacud (2010 December 20)

*sima ügy 5987*

aha! kezdem már kapisgálni....tehát megnézem hány ember él a jobb parton, mennyi mézet esznek a farkasok átlagosan egy nap alatt, és...


----------



## aacud (2010 December 20)

*kvalifikáció!!!!!!!*

igen, jó nyomon jársz!
ha tudni akarod a megoldást, nézz vissza miután teljesítettél 5987 hozzászólást 1 nap alatt, fél kézzel, a monitornak háttal ülve!


----------



## Grenda (2010 December 20)

Gyertyalángok melegével,
A fenyőfa illatával,
Csillagszóró tűzfényével,
Mézeskalács zamatával,
Angyaloknak énekével,
Üvegcsengők dallamával,
A szeretet erejével,
Hold ezüstös sugarával,
Boldogsággal, békességgel
Töltsd karácsony ünnepét el!


----------



## mangaArts (2010 December 20)

Nagyon tettszett a video,nagyon pozitiv es kicsit Secretes beutesu,de epp ezert olyan jo!!!!!Koszonom


----------



## mazso984 (2010 December 20)

1


----------



## mazso984 (2010 December 20)

2


----------



## mazso984 (2010 December 20)

3


----------



## mazso984 (2010 December 20)

4


----------



## mazso984 (2010 December 20)

5


----------



## mazso984 (2010 December 20)

a 20 hozzászólást


----------



## mazso984 (2010 December 20)

7


----------



## mazso984 (2010 December 20)

de


----------



## mazso984 (2010 December 20)

9 kurva


----------



## mazso984 (2010 December 20)

lassan megy


----------



## mazso984 (2010 December 20)

11 a 20 db


----------



## mazso984 (2010 December 20)

válasz összeszedése


----------



## mazso984 (2010 December 20)

13


----------



## mazso984 (2010 December 20)

14


----------



## mazso984 (2010 December 20)

15


----------



## mazso984 (2010 December 20)

16


----------



## mazso984 (2010 December 20)

17


----------



## mazso984 (2010 December 20)

18


----------



## mazso984 (2010 December 20)

19


----------



## legas (2010 December 20)

1


----------



## mazso984 (2010 December 20)

20


----------



## legas (2010 December 20)

17


----------



## mazso984 (2010 December 20)

21


----------



## legas (2010 December 20)

18


----------



## legas (2010 December 20)

19


----------



## legas (2010 December 20)

20:d


----------



## legas (2010 December 20)

+1


----------



## noraanna (2010 December 20)

+7 :d


----------



## legas (2010 December 20)

...


----------



## legas (2010 December 20)




----------



## legas (2010 December 20)

ugy látszik még nem elég


----------



## Tatay Gabriella (2010 December 20)

*20 darab lesz*

Mindjárt Karácsony!


----------



## Tatay Gabriella (2010 December 20)

*kettő*

kiss


----------



## Tatay Gabriella (2010 December 20)

*3*

Üdv Mindenkinek Győrből!


----------



## Tatay Gabriella (2010 December 20)

*4*

9633 oldal ilyen hozzászólás.....


----------



## Tatay Gabriella (2010 December 20)

*5*

:444:
lassan lesz 20


----------



## Tatay Gabriella (2010 December 20)

*6*

 miket írjak?


----------



## Tatay Gabriella (2010 December 20)

*7*

:ugras:


----------



## Tatay Gabriella (2010 December 20)

*8*

 Hm...nem jut eszembe semmi érdekes!


----------



## Tatay Gabriella (2010 December 20)

*hányadik is????*

" Amikor az utolsó fát kivágtuk, az utolsó halat kifogtuk, és az utolsó folyót is megmérgeztük, rájövünk majd, hogy a pénz nem ehető......."
Ez nekem tetszik.


----------



## Tatay Gabriella (2010 December 20)

*10!!!!*

:656: vééégre 10.....


----------



## Tatay Gabriella (2010 December 20)

*11*

kiss tizenegy pusziiii


----------



## Tatay Gabriella (2010 December 20)

*11*

kisstizenegy puszii


----------



## Tatay Gabriella (2010 December 20)

*húúúúú*

az előbb kettő let?! Hm..hogyan???


----------



## Tatay Gabriella (2010 December 20)

*14*

haladok!!!


----------



## nimretil (2010 December 20)

Nekem megvan a 20, több mint egy hónapja regeltem, mégsem enged...
Ejnye, hát mi van ezzel?


----------



## Tatay Gabriella (2010 December 20)

*15*

Elolvassa ezeket valaki?


----------



## nimretil (2010 December 20)

Üdv Gabriella!


----------



## Tatay Gabriella (2010 December 20)

*16*

Kéne néznem közben a tévét!


----------



## nimretil (2010 December 20)

Én most éppen igen, de ezcsak a véletlen műve.


----------



## Tatay Gabriella (2010 December 20)

*mindjárt jóóóóó*

:33:


----------



## nimretil (2010 December 20)

Te látod, amit én írok?


----------



## nimretil (2010 December 20)

Bocs, megkérdezhetem mikor regisztráltál?


----------



## Tatay Gabriella (2010 December 20)

*meglesz!*

Akadozik az internet!


----------



## Tatay Gabriella (2010 December 20)

*hozzászólok*

9635 oldal kettőt én töltöttem be???


----------



## nimretil (2010 December 20)

Na jó, látom nem figyelsz. Mindegy, megpróbálom később.


----------



## Tatay Gabriella (2010 December 20)

*20*

Kész lettem! OKÉÉÉÉÉÉ:!:


----------



## nimretil (2010 December 20)

Nem, én is írogattam, csak nem figyelsz.


----------



## nimretil (2010 December 20)

Váó. 10 üzenet, anélkül, hogy észrevennéd, hogy más is írogat.


----------



## Tatay Gabriella (2010 December 20)

*Üdv!*

Annyira írtam, hogy nem figyeltem!


----------



## nimretil (2010 December 20)

Lennél oly szíves és visszaolvasnál? Köszönöm.


----------



## Tatay Gabriella (2010 December 20)

*!!*

Megtettem! 
1.Nem tudom, miért nem engedi megnézni pl. a képek egy részét, most akarom megpróbálni.
2. Ha jól emlékszem augusztusban regisztráltam, de csak most lett hangulatom ezeket a hozzászólásokat végig vacakolni.


----------



## nimretil (2010 December 20)

Visszaszólnál, hogy engedi e neked, amihez kell a 20 hsz?


----------



## ilyeslucsia (2010 December 20)

1valaky írta:


> szuper vagykiss


 hello


----------



## Tatay Gabriella (2010 December 20)

*.*

Nem engedett képeket nézni! Ugyanazt válaszolta, mint eddig, hogy nem vagyok jogosult.


----------



## nimretil (2010 December 20)

Na, nekem is ezt csinálja!


----------



## Tatay Gabriella (2010 December 20)

*?*

Én sem értem!
Talán elolvassa valaki más is, és elárulja a titkot!


----------



## lszick (2010 December 20)

Hi


----------



## lszick (2010 December 20)

Viewegh 1962-ben született Prágában.


----------



## lszick (2010 December 20)

A Kereskedelmi Főiskolán kezdte tanulmányait,


----------



## lszick (2010 December 20)

majd a Károly Egyetem bölcsészkarán végzett pedagógia-cseh szakon.


----------



## KaffkaDave (2010 December 20)

20


----------



## KaffkaDave (2010 December 20)

19


----------



## lszick (2010 December 20)

Általános iskolai tanárként indult pályafutása,


----------



## petramate (2010 December 20)

*hahó*

Hello mindenkinek:444:


----------



## lszick (2010 December 20)

majd a Český spisovatel Kiadó szerkesztője lett.


----------



## KaffkaDave (2010 December 20)

18


----------



## lszick (2010 December 20)

1995-től szabadúszó íróként tevékenykedik,


----------



## lszick (2010 December 20)

évente jelenik meg kötete,


----------



## lszick (2010 December 20)

felolvasásokra jár országszerte és külföldön.


----------



## KaffkaDave (2010 December 20)

Jeffree Star <3


----------



## petramate (2010 December 20)

*sziasztok!*

Hello mindenkinek 2.!:444:


----------



## lszick (2010 December 20)

Műveit tizennyolc nyelvre fordították.


----------



## lszick (2010 December 20)

Több kötetét is megfilmesítették:


----------



## lszick (2010 December 20)

Bájecná léta pod psa


----------



## petramate (2010 December 20)

*sziasztok!*

Hello mindenkinek 3. !


----------



## KaffkaDave (2010 December 20)

Get Away with Murder


----------



## lszick (2010 December 20)

(Prága, 1962-1989), Petr Nikolaev rendezésében,


----------



## KaffkaDave (2010 December 20)

Prisoner


----------



## lszick (2010 December 20)

a Výchova dívek v Čechách


----------



## KaffkaDave (2010 December 20)

Louis Vuitton Body Bag


----------



## petramate (2010 December 20)

*sziasztok!*

Hello mindenkinek 4.


----------



## lszick (2010 December 20)

illetve legutóbb a Regény nőknek -ből készült nagysikerű adaptáció.


----------



## lszick (2010 December 20)

Jelenleg kreatív írást tanít Josef Skvorecký irodalmi akadémiáján,


----------



## KaffkaDave (2010 December 20)

Beauty Killer


----------



## lszick (2010 December 20)

egyetemeken tart előadásokat,


----------



## petramate (2010 December 20)

*sziasztok!*

Hello mindenkinek 5.


----------



## lszick (2010 December 20)

talkshow-kban és irodalmi műsorokban szerepel.


----------



## KaffkaDave (2010 December 20)

Electric Sugar Pop


----------



## petramate (2010 December 20)

*sziasztok!*

Hello mindenkinek 6.


----------



## KaffkaDave (2010 December 20)

Love Rhymes with Fuck You


----------



## petramate (2010 December 20)

*sziasztok!*

Hello mindenkinek 7.


----------



## lszick (2010 December 20)

Nejpopulárnější současný český autor není sice „odpůrce moderní techniky“ (jak zní jeden z mnoha vieweghovských mýtů), ale rozhodně ani její průkopník; proto mají jeho internetové stránky spíše věcný, informativní charakter.


----------



## KaffkaDave (2010 December 20)

Bitch, Please


----------



## petramate (2010 December 20)

*sziasztok!*

Hello mindenkinek 8.


----------



## lszick (2010 December 20)

20


----------



## petramate (2010 December 20)

*sziasztok!*

Hello mindenkinek 9.


----------



## KaffkaDave (2010 December 20)

Lollipop Luxury


----------



## petramate (2010 December 20)

*sziasztok!*

Hello mindenkinek 10.


----------



## KaffkaDave (2010 December 20)

Get Physical


----------



## petramate (2010 December 20)

*sziasztok!*

Hello mindenkinek 11.


----------



## KaffkaDave (2010 December 20)

Fame & Riches, Rehab Bitches


----------



## petramate (2010 December 20)

*sziasztok!*

Hello mindenkinek 12.


----------



## KaffkaDave (2010 December 20)

Fresh Meat


----------



## KaffkaDave (2010 December 20)

Queen of the Club Scene


----------



## petramate (2010 December 20)

*sziasztok!*

Hello mindenkinek Hello mindenkinek 13.


----------



## petramate (2010 December 20)

*sziasztok!*

Hello mindenkinek 14.


----------



## KaffkaDave (2010 December 20)

HannaBeth


----------



## KaffkaDave (2010 December 20)

*)*


----------



## petramate (2010 December 20)

*sziasztok!*

Hello mindenkinek 15.


----------



## petramate (2010 December 20)

*sziasztok!*

Hello mindenkinek 16.


----------



## petramate (2010 December 20)

*sziasztok!*

Hello mindenkinek 17.


----------



## KaffkaDave (2010 December 20)

Cupcakes Taste Like Violence


----------



## KaffkaDave (2010 December 20)

Ultraviolet Sound


----------



## petramate (2010 December 20)

*sziasztok!*

Hello mindenkinek 18.


----------



## KaffkaDave (2010 December 20)

T. Mills (featuring Jeffree Star)


----------



## petramate (2010 December 20)

*sziasztok!*

Hello mindenkinek 19.


----------



## KaffkaDave (2010 December 20)

*Minimum 20 hozzászólás és legalább 2 napos regisztráció szükséges az oldal megtekintéséhez, vagy a funkció használatához.

Mekkora szar már..
*


----------



## petramate (2010 December 20)

*sziasztok!*

Hello mindenkinek 20.


----------



## KaffkaDave (2010 December 20)

'If I can't be beautiful I'd rather just die!'


----------



## petramate (2010 December 20)

*sziasztok!*

Hello mindenkinek 21.:444:


----------



## misooo (2010 December 20)

*:d*

Üdv néked római, itt Pannonia küszöbén, Kárpátok lábánál. kiss


----------



## bildi55 (2010 December 21)

sziasztok


----------



## bildi55 (2010 December 21)

most léptem be


----------



## Reczicza (2010 December 21)

szia


----------



## Reczicza (2010 December 21)

köszike


----------



## Reczicza (2010 December 21)

-


----------



## Reczicza (2010 December 21)

...........


----------



## Reczicza (2010 December 21)

...


----------



## Reczicza (2010 December 21)

l


----------



## Reczicza (2010 December 21)

d


----------



## Reczicza (2010 December 21)

8


----------



## Reczicza (2010 December 21)

9


----------



## Reczicza (2010 December 21)

10


----------



## Reczicza (2010 December 21)

11


----------



## Reczicza (2010 December 21)

12


----------



## Reczicza (2010 December 21)

13


----------



## Reczicza (2010 December 21)

14


----------



## Reczicza (2010 December 21)

15


----------



## Reczicza (2010 December 21)

16


----------



## Reczicza (2010 December 21)

17


----------



## Reczicza (2010 December 21)

18


----------



## Reczicza (2010 December 21)

19


----------



## Reczicza (2010 December 21)

20


----------



## Reczicza (2010 December 21)

21


----------



## Gabba63 (2010 December 21)

Köszönöm


----------



## Gabba63 (2010 December 21)

Még egyszer köszönöm


----------



## Gabba63 (2010 December 21)

a


----------



## Gabba63 (2010 December 21)

4


----------



## Gabba63 (2010 December 21)

5


----------



## Gabba63 (2010 December 21)

t


----------



## Gabba63 (2010 December 21)

asdaf


----------



## Gabba63 (2010 December 21)

őúp


----------



## Gabba63 (2010 December 21)

üó


----------



## Gabba63 (2010 December 21)

10


----------



## Gabba63 (2010 December 21)

11


----------



## Gabba63 (2010 December 21)

12


----------



## Gabba63 (2010 December 21)

13


----------



## Gabba63 (2010 December 21)

14


----------



## Gabba63 (2010 December 21)

15


----------



## Gabba63 (2010 December 21)

16


----------



## Gabba63 (2010 December 21)

17


----------



## Gabba63 (2010 December 21)

18


----------



## Gabba63 (2010 December 21)

19


----------



## Gabba63 (2010 December 21)

2020202020


----------



## Olgibolgi (2010 December 21)

*1.*

A 20 hozzászólás


----------



## Olgibolgi (2010 December 21)

*2.*

A róka és a holló (téma és variációk)


----------



## Olgibolgi (2010 December 21)

*3.*

Róka és a holló,
Megírta Aesopus
Mindannyiunk előtt ismerős ez opus.
Mégis elismétlem e témát pár szóval,
Majd megtoldom néhány variációval.


----------



## Olgibolgi (2010 December 21)

*4.*

A téma

Fenn csücsült a holló a dús hársfa ágán,
csőrében jó nagy sajt, fogyasztásra várván.
Arra kószált búsan a ravaszdi róka,
Ki nem jutott sajthoz fagyosszentek óta.


----------



## Olgibolgi (2010 December 21)

*5.*

Hogy a fára nézett, elszállt komor kedve,
felujjongva tört fel mohó gyomornedve.
És szólt álnok bájjal: - Tollad ó be ékes,
hogy madárkirály légy, régen esedékes!


----------



## Tulok57 (2010 December 21)

*20*

1


----------



## Olgibolgi (2010 December 21)

*6.*

És a neved "Holló", oly olvadó-omló.
Csak hangod nyikorog, mint egy rozsdás olló.


----------



## Tulok57 (2010 December 21)

2


----------



## Olgibolgi (2010 December 21)

*7.*

A dicséret szép szó, ámde a bírálat
már olyasvalami, mit ki nem bír állat.
Így hát a holló, hogy meggyőzze a dőrét,
vad rikácsolással tátotta ki csőrét.
A sajtja lehullott, erre várt a róka,
ezúttal elnyerte tetszését a nóta.


----------



## Olgibolgi (2010 December 21)

*8.*

Első variáció

A róka szájában egy jó darab rokfort.
Megette a felét, de már az is sok volt.
Komoran ült ott fenn a holló a hársfán,
s megakadt a szeme mesebeli társán.


----------



## Olgibolgi (2010 December 21)

*9.*

Nosza ő is rögtön ravaszkodni kezdett,
fondorkodott, tervelt, s az eredmény ez lett:
- Ha ez nem ismeri Aesopus meséjét,
megadta a sors a sajtszerzés esélyét.


----------



## Olgibolgi (2010 December 21)

*10.*

És máris megszólalt, cifra ódon módon:
- Ó rókám, ne hidd, hogy tán csak gúnyolódom!


----------



## Bandika1 (2010 December 21)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


Szia gyüjtöm a 20 ütenetet


----------



## Bandika1 (2010 December 21)

Bandika1 írta:


> Szia gyüjtöm a 20 ütenetet


és még mindig gyüjtőm


----------



## Bandika1 (2010 December 21)

és még mindig gyüjtőm


----------



## Bandika1 (2010 December 21)

Bandika1 írta:


> és még mindig gyüjtőm


még mindig gyüjtöm


----------



## Bandika1 (2010 December 21)

Bandika1 írta:


> még mindig gyüjtöm


még mindig


----------



## Bandika1 (2010 December 21)

Bandika1 írta:


> még mindig


folyt köv


----------



## Bandika1 (2010 December 21)

Bandika1 írta:


> folyt köv


folyt kőv


----------



## bpeter001 (2010 December 21)

*Üdvözlet*

Sziasztok

Regisztráltam, mert sok hasznos dolog van itt.


----------



## Bandika1 (2010 December 21)

Bandika1 írta:


> folyt kőv


folyz köv


----------



## Bandika1 (2010 December 21)

Bandika1 írta:


> folyz köv


folyt köv
folyt köv


----------



## bpeter001 (2010 December 21)

*Gyűjtés*

Látom más is gyűjti...


----------



## Bandika1 (2010 December 21)

Bandika1 írta:


> folyt köv
> folyt köv


még 11


----------



## Bandika1 (2010 December 21)

bandika1 írta:


> még 11


10


----------



## Bandika1 (2010 December 21)

bandika1 írta:


> 10


9


----------



## Bandika1 (2010 December 21)

bandika1 írta:


> 9


8


----------



## Olgibolgi (2010 December 21)

*11.*

Királyi palástnál szebb vörhenyes bundád,
le is nyúzzák rólad, mielőtt megunnád,
mégis tekintélyed csorbítja a szégyen,
hogy hangod megcsuklik fenn a magas cé-ben.


----------



## Olgibolgi (2010 December 21)

*12.*

Rókánk e sértésre tágra tátva száját,
cáfolatul tüstént üvöltött egy skálát.
De meg kell jegyeznem erről az esetről,
hogy sajt a fára azért nem esett föl.


----------



## Olgibolgi (2010 December 21)

*13.*

Második variáció

Fenn csücsült a holló,
falt sok pusztadőrit,
annyi maradt mégis,
majd lehúzza csőrit.


----------



## Olgibolgi (2010 December 21)

*14.*

Lent a rókánál egy jó nagy ementáli,
de már falánk gyomra kezdett ellenállni.
Hogy látta a hollót ez a megcsömörlött,


----------



## Olgibolgi (2010 December 21)

*15.*

- Brr, még egy sajt! - morgott - Vigye el az ördög!
- Hogy vagyunk? - szólt oda a holló ásítva,
s a sajt lehullott a selymes pázsitra.
- Fujj, vidd el! - nyöszörgött undorral a róka,
s amit tett, azóta nevezték el róla.


----------



## Olgibolgi (2010 December 21)

*16.*

Harmadik variáció

Éhesen gubbasztott hollónk a hárs ágán,
s töprengett az idők változandóságán.
Éppen arra kószált a bús, sovány róka.
Sajtlikat sem evett húshagyókedd óta.


----------



## SzalacsiBacsi (2010 December 21)

*hozzászólás*

Ez egy hozzászólás


----------



## SzalacsiBacsi (2010 December 21)

*harmadik*

harmadik


----------



## SzalacsiBacsi (2010 December 21)

negyedik


----------



## SzalacsiBacsi (2010 December 21)

ötödik


----------



## Olgibolgi (2010 December 21)

*17.*

Meglátva a hollót, könnyesen sóhajtott:
- Mit ér ravaszságom, ha neked sincs sajtod?
- Nincs - felelt a holló. - Rég nem ettem sajtot,
viszont dalolhatok, hogyha úgy óhajtod.
Tudom, kedvedre volt múltkor is az ének.
- Sajttal! - szólt a róka. - Így kell a fenének!...


----------



## Olgibolgi (2010 December 21)

*18.*

Negyedik variáció

Fenn csücsült a holló a dús hársfa ágán.
Csőrében trappista hivalkodott sárgán.
Jött az éhes róka. Látta, hogy a helyzet
megegyezik azzal, mit Aesopus jelzett.
Szólt hát álnok bájjal: - Tollad ó be ékes,
hogy primadonna légy, régen esedékes!
És neved! Hallga, hogy leng lágyan: holló!
Csak hangod nyikorog, mint egy rozsdás olló.


----------



## SzalacsiBacsi (2010 December 21)

hatodik


----------



## Olgibolgi (2010 December 21)

*19.*

De hiába várta a ravaszdi róka,
hogy sajtesőt hullat majd a holló-nóta.
Mi volt eme nem várt, különleges, ritka,
szerény, józan, okos hallgatásnak titka?
Nem hajszolta dicsvágy? Sem nagyzási hóbort?
Nem!... Az igaz viszont, hogy fehér holló volt...


----------



## SzalacsiBacsi (2010 December 21)

hetedik


----------



## Olgibolgi (2010 December 21)

*20.*

Ötödik variáció

Fenn a hollócsőrben egy szép kicsi kvargli.
Gondolta a róka, jó lesz kicsikarni.
S bár az aesopusi helyzet elétárult,
csak felnézett szótlan, ácsorgott és bámult.
Bámult sóvár szemmel, csendben, pedig tudta,
ravasz hízelgéssel könnyen sajthoz jutna.
A holló csak várt, várt odafenn a harsfán,
szeme kérdőn függött mesebeli társán.
Mért hallgat a holló? Mért nem szól a róka,
holott más a szokás kétezer év óta?
A róka néma volt, a holló meg süket.
- Kérem elnézésüket...


----------



## SzalacsiBacsi (2010 December 21)

nyolcadik


----------



## SzalacsiBacsi (2010 December 21)

kilencedik


----------



## SzalacsiBacsi (2010 December 21)

tizedik - félúton


----------



## SzalacsiBacsi (2010 December 21)

11


----------



## SzalacsiBacsi (2010 December 21)

12


----------



## SzalacsiBacsi (2010 December 21)

13


----------



## SzalacsiBacsi (2010 December 21)

14


----------



## SzalacsiBacsi (2010 December 21)

15


----------



## SzalacsiBacsi (2010 December 21)

16


----------



## SzalacsiBacsi (2010 December 21)

17


----------



## SzalacsiBacsi (2010 December 21)

18


----------



## SzalacsiBacsi (2010 December 21)

19


----------



## SzalacsiBacsi (2010 December 21)

20 - és meg is vagyunk...


----------



## SzalacsiBacsi (2010 December 21)

21


----------



## SzalacsiBacsi (2010 December 21)

22


----------



## ddoboz (2010 December 21)

*20/1*

egy


----------



## ddoboz (2010 December 21)

kettő


----------



## bobhercegnő (2010 December 21)

egy


----------



## ddoboz (2010 December 21)

három


----------



## bobhercegnő (2010 December 21)

kettő


----------



## ddoboz (2010 December 21)

négy


----------



## bobhercegnő (2010 December 21)

három


----------



## ddoboz (2010 December 21)

öt


----------



## bobhercegnő (2010 December 21)

négy


----------



## ddoboz (2010 December 21)

hat


----------



## bobhercegnő (2010 December 21)

öt


----------



## bobhercegnő (2010 December 21)

hat


----------



## ddoboz (2010 December 21)

bobhercegnő: Te mire hajtasz? Én az "A kalózkirály" -ra


----------



## bobhercegnő (2010 December 21)

hét


----------



## ddoboz (2010 December 21)

nyolc


----------



## bobhercegnő (2010 December 21)

nyolc


----------



## bobhercegnő (2010 December 21)

kilenc


----------



## ddoboz (2010 December 21)

kilenc


----------



## bobhercegnő (2010 December 21)

tíz


----------



## bobhercegnő (2010 December 21)

tizenegy


----------



## ddoboz (2010 December 21)

10


----------



## bobhercegnő (2010 December 21)

tizenkettő


----------



## ddoboz (2010 December 21)

tizenegy


----------



## bobhercegnő (2010 December 21)

tizenhárom


----------



## ddoboz (2010 December 21)

zenkettő


----------



## ddoboz (2010 December 21)

tizenhárom


----------



## bobhercegnő (2010 December 21)

tizennégy


----------



## bobhercegnő (2010 December 21)

tizenöt


----------



## bobhercegnő (2010 December 21)

tizenhat


----------



## ddoboz (2010 December 21)

tizennégy


----------



## bobhercegnő (2010 December 21)

tizenhét


----------



## ddoboz (2010 December 21)

15


----------



## ddoboz (2010 December 21)

tizenhat


----------



## ddoboz (2010 December 21)

tizenhét


----------



## ddoboz (2010 December 21)

tizennyolc


----------



## ddoboz (2010 December 21)

tizenkilenc


----------



## ddoboz (2010 December 21)

Na végre !


----------



## bobhercegnő (2010 December 21)

tizennyolc


----------



## bobhercegnő (2010 December 21)

tizenkilenc


----------



## bobhercegnő (2010 December 21)

és végre húúúúsz


----------



## Bandika1 (2010 December 21)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


Szia


----------



## Bandika1 (2010 December 21)

bandika1 írta:


> szia


15


----------



## Bandika1 (2010 December 21)

bandika1 írta:


> 15


16jj


----------



## Bandika1 (2010 December 21)

bandika1 írta:


> 16jj


17nmn


----------



## Bandika1 (2010 December 21)

bandika1 írta:


> 17nmn


18jhhh


----------



## Bandika1 (2010 December 21)

Bandika1 írta:


> 18jhhh


19 egy híján 20


----------



## Bandika1 (2010 December 21)

Bandika1 írta:


> 19 egy híján 20


Ezt el se hiszem 20


----------



## Bandika1 (2010 December 21)

Bandika1 írta:


> Ezt el se hiszem 20


Sőt egy ráadás 21


----------



## ivankahun (2010 December 21)

22 én nyertem


----------



## Mehcsl (2010 December 21)

Jó napot mindenkinek!


----------



## tomjen (2010 December 21)

*1*

Gyorsan szeretnek 20 hozzaszolast!


----------



## tomjen (2010 December 21)

2


----------



## tomjen (2010 December 21)

3


----------



## tomjen (2010 December 21)

4


----------



## tomjen (2010 December 21)

5


----------



## Mileva (2010 December 21)

21


----------



## Mehcsl (2010 December 21)

Csak meglesz egyszer a 20 hozzászólás


----------



## Mehcsl (2010 December 21)

de amúgy erre miért van szükség?


----------



## tomjen (2010 December 21)

6


----------



## Mehcsl (2010 December 21)

én pl a tesómnak szeretnék egy könyvet megszerezni. Nekik ez kötelező olvasmány de nincs sehol.


----------



## tomjen (2010 December 21)

7


----------



## tomjen (2010 December 21)

8


----------



## Mehcsl (2010 December 21)

Furcsa töri tanára van


----------



## Mehcsl (2010 December 21)

Valamaiért mindekivel elolvastatja a hihetetlen győzelem c könyvet.


----------



## renlac12 (2010 December 21)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Mehcsl (2010 December 21)

de a CanadaHun-on kívül sehol sem találom, a könyvtárban sincs.


----------



## renlac12 (2010 December 21)

meg kell legyen a 20 hozzászólás :S


----------



## renlac12 (2010 December 21)

remélem ez után jó lesz


----------



## renlac12 (2010 December 21)

négynél tartok


----------



## renlac12 (2010 December 21)

öt


----------



## renlac12 (2010 December 21)

hatodik


----------



## Mehcsl (2010 December 21)

Am ez egy nagyszerű oldal innen szedtem le a HP hangoskönyveket is. Ahhoz nem kellett regisztrálni.


----------



## renlac12 (2010 December 21)

hetedik


----------



## renlac12 (2010 December 21)

én csak egy könyvet akarok megnézni


----------



## renlac12 (2010 December 21)

amihez először 20 hozzászólást kell írjak


----------



## renlac12 (2010 December 21)

regisztrálás után


----------



## Mehcsl (2010 December 21)

De ehhez viszont igen, és ezért gyűjtöm a 20 hsz-t


----------



## renlac12 (2010 December 21)

én is ezért gyűjtöm a hozzászólást


----------



## Mehcsl (2010 December 21)

És sikerült


----------



## renlac12 (2010 December 21)

remélem így el tudom érni A mese bűvölete című könyvet


----------



## renlac12 (2010 December 21)

értelmét nem látom ennek az írogatásnak :S


----------



## renlac12 (2010 December 21)

tizennégy


----------



## renlac12 (2010 December 21)

tizenöt


----------



## renlac12 (2010 December 21)

tizenhat


----------



## renlac12 (2010 December 21)

tizhenhét


----------



## renlac12 (2010 December 21)

tizennyolc


----------



## renlac12 (2010 December 21)

tizenkilenc


----------



## renlac12 (2010 December 21)

húúússszzzzzz


----------



## renlac12 (2010 December 21)

és az utolsóóó


----------



## tomjen (2010 December 21)

sok


----------



## tomjen (2010 December 21)

putyori


----------



## tomjen (2010 December 21)

szomszédom cseh tamás


----------



## tomjen (2010 December 21)

betonmalac


----------



## tomjen (2010 December 21)

alegjobb vicceket


----------



## tomjen (2010 December 21)

nagy medve


----------



## tomjen (2010 December 21)

televényből a zuzmót


----------



## tomjen (2010 December 21)

hát nincs világnézete!!!


----------



## tomjen (2010 December 21)

a kokakóla ellen tüntet ott, ahol állam sincs?!


----------



## tomjen (2010 December 21)

mekkora egy [HIDE]menyét[/HIDE]? mint kettő?


----------



## tomjen (2010 December 21)

hablaty


----------



## tomjen (2010 December 21)

pujik a pujik a jáccik


----------



## Texex (2010 December 21)

Az Idő Kerek sorozat rajongóinak van rossz hírem. Az alábbi beszélgetés köztem és a Beholder vezetője Miklós közt volt pár hete./Mo.-n a Beholder adja ki a sorozatot hivatalosan/.

Texex Férfi
Végzetúr mester
386 hozzászólás

Re: A könyvkiadás jövője
116. hozzászólás - 2010.11.24. 12:10:42
Miklós valahol fentebb írtad hogy azért lesznek sorozatok amit befejeztek.
Várható az Idő Kereke sorozat befejezése?
Mert angolul már megjelent 2009-ben
/ The Gathering Storm, 2009 - szerzőtárs Brandon Sanderson /
egy folytatás és lassan itt a következő rész is.
Towers of Midnight, várhatóan 2010 vége - szerzőtárs Brandon Sanderson
A Memory of Light, várhatóan 2011 vége - szerzőtárs Brandon Sanderson

népszerű Miklós
Adminisztrátor
1634 hozzászólás

Re: A könyvkiadás jövője
118. hozzászólás - 2010.11.24. 13:27:25 (Válasz Texex #116 hozzászólására.)
Attól tartok, ezzel kapcsolatban semmi jó hírem nincs. A fordítás megkezdése azért csúszott, mert jogdíjközvetítő hónapokon keresztül nem is válaszolt a leveleinkre. Amikor végre leültünk tárgyalni, és beleegyeztünk minden feltételbe, rábólintottak, megkapjuk a jogokat, kezdhetjük a fordítást. Most viszont kaptunk egy levelet, hogy az új könyv - igen jelentős - jogdíján felül fizessük még egy csillagászati összeget csak a teljes sorozat jogainak megújításáért (attól függetlenül, hogy ezeknek a jelenleg még forgalomban levő könyveknek a jogdíját már évekkel ezelőtt, előre egy összegben kifizettették velünk). Szóval jelenleg nem tudom, mi lesz, tárgyalunk velük, hogy találjunk egy kölcsönösen előnyös megoldást.


----------



## jocoka71 (2010 December 21)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


 sziasztok e


----------



## Texex (2010 December 21)

Üdv.Nehezen gyűlik ez a húsz hozzá szólás.


----------



## lille_havfrue (2010 December 21)

hello


----------



## Mystin (2010 December 21)

*első hsz*

első hsz.


----------



## Mystin (2010 December 21)

Második hsz.


----------



## Mystin (2010 December 21)

3. hsz


----------



## Mystin (2010 December 21)

Már most unom, pedig még csak most kezdtem el... XD


----------



## Mystin (2010 December 21)

Nem baj, azért tovább csinálom...


----------



## Mystin (2010 December 21)

Mert ez az oldal megéri.


----------



## Mystin (2010 December 21)

Csak a netem is lenne olyan gyors,


----------



## Mystin (2010 December 21)

...hogy ne félpercenként küldjön el egy hszt... -.-"


----------



## Mystin (2010 December 21)

mert kicsit már kezd idegesítő lenni...


----------



## Mystin (2010 December 21)

de nem baj, szépen lassan összegyűlik a 20 hsz, ez a tizedik...


----------



## Mystin (2010 December 21)

nah belefáradtam a hülyeségek írásába... ki kellene találnom valami okosat, de nem visz rá a lélek...


----------



## Mystin (2010 December 21)

(mert akkor mindenki a fejét fogja fogni, aki van olyan elvetemült fórumozó, hogy még ezeket is elolvassa... XD)


----------



## Mystin (2010 December 21)

így tehát mindenkit megkímélek, és folytatom a nagy baromságok írását, külön hsz-ekbe ölve...


----------



## Mystin (2010 December 21)

...amit esetleg el lehetett volna intézni egyben is. :\


----------



## Mystin (2010 December 21)

De mivel még nincs meg a 20 hsz, ezért...


----------



## Mystin (2010 December 21)

...folytatnom kell ezt a módszert...


----------



## Mystin (2010 December 21)

...mert baromira kellenek a Salvatore könyvek...


----------



## Mystin (2010 December 21)

node most már csak három van hátra...


----------



## Mystin (2010 December 21)

illetve ezzel együtt már csak egy.


----------



## Mystin (2010 December 21)

Megszabadultatok tőlem!


----------



## Mystin (2010 December 21)

no a biztonság kedvéért még egy hsz...


----------



## vulma (2010 December 21)

még 8 hozzászólás


----------



## vulma (2010 December 21)

vagyis csak 7


----------



## vulma (2010 December 21)

már csak 6


----------



## vulma (2010 December 21)

mindjárt megvan


----------



## Vajk333 (2010 December 21)

szép estét


----------



## times1122 (2010 December 21)

havat akarok és fehér karácsonyt


----------



## csumbagambra (2010 December 21)

hello


----------



## csumbagambra (2010 December 21)

szép estét


----------



## csumbagambra (2010 December 21)

szerintem badarság ez a 20 hozzászólásos dolog


----------



## times1122 (2010 December 21)

Mindent meg lehet bocsátani csak elfelejteni nem lehet


----------



## times1122 (2010 December 21)

lilabyte írta:


> ha összekapunk nehezen tudom elfelejteni, míg a párom már 5 perc után mintha semmi sem történt



Az én férjem is ilyen. Én órákig tudnék duzzogni mert nem tudom megemészteni a dolgokat. Ő pár pillanat múlva úgy tesz mintha semmi nem történt volna.


----------



## Recziczamaria (2010 December 21)

*szia*

havyg?


----------



## Recziczamaria (2010 December 21)

1


----------



## Recziczamaria (2010 December 21)

3


----------



## Recziczamaria (2010 December 21)

4


----------



## Recziczamaria (2010 December 21)

5


----------



## Recziczamaria (2010 December 21)

6


----------



## Recziczamaria (2010 December 21)

7


----------



## Recziczamaria (2010 December 21)

8


----------



## Recziczamaria (2010 December 21)

9


----------



## Recziczamaria (2010 December 21)

10


----------



## Recziczamaria (2010 December 21)

11


----------



## Recziczamaria (2010 December 21)

12


----------



## Recziczamaria (2010 December 21)

13


----------



## hraurie (2010 December 21)

Sziasztok!  Köszönet ezért a topicért!


----------



## Recziczamaria (2010 December 21)

14


----------



## Recziczamaria (2010 December 21)

15


----------



## hraurie (2010 December 21)

Így is össze lehet mondjuk gyűjteni a 20 hozzászólást... xD


----------



## Recziczamaria (2010 December 21)

16


----------



## Recziczamaria (2010 December 21)

17


----------



## hraurie (2010 December 21)

3


----------



## Recziczamaria (2010 December 21)

18


----------



## Recziczamaria (2010 December 21)

19


----------



## Recziczamaria (2010 December 21)

20


----------



## Recziczamaria (2010 December 21)

nah kivi leszek h jó lessz e:d


----------



## hraurie (2010 December 21)

5


----------



## hraurie (2010 December 21)

Én még csak hétnél járok


----------



## Recziczamaria (2010 December 21)

két napos regnek is meg kell lennie ugye?


----------



## hraurie (2010 December 21)

10


----------



## Ruk (2010 December 21)

Helló.
Nekem ez az 1. XD


----------



## Ruk (2010 December 21)

és menyi időközönként lehet be írni?


----------



## hraurie (2010 December 21)

17


----------



## Recziczamaria (2010 December 21)

20 másodpercenként! De 2 nap regnek is meg kell lennie?


----------



## hraurie (2010 December 21)

Őőő a rendszer 20 másodpercenként enged.


----------



## Dorkáácska (2010 December 21)

szépjóestét


----------



## hraurie (2010 December 21)

Igen, 20 másodperc és két napos regisztráció együttesen.


----------



## hraurie (2010 December 21)

Szia  éljen a 20.


----------



## Ruk (2010 December 21)

hraurie te valóban Kanadában élsz?


----------



## Ruk (2010 December 21)

úgy látom,mivel elérte a 20-t ezért nem is ir ide többet.


----------



## Ruk (2010 December 21)

De hisz ez a logikus,szóval sebaj


----------



## Ruk (2010 December 21)

Jól el írogatók magammal.


----------



## fekesasa (2010 December 21)

Kekszes krémes biztos finom. Kipróbálom! Köszi!


----------



## Ruk (2010 December 21)

Kiváncsi vagyok hogy milyen az élet kanadában 1magyarnak?


----------



## Ruk (2010 December 21)

Gondolom angol tudás nélkül nem nagyon lehet boldogulni,mert sajna nem tudok angolul.


----------



## Ruk (2010 December 21)

9.


----------



## julcsyka (2010 December 21)

énis azt szeretném


----------



## Ruk (2010 December 21)

Japánba utaznák el,de állítólag a japán az 1ik legnehezebb nyelv.


----------



## julcsyka (2010 December 21)

ugy érzem hogy kanadába megyek


----------



## julcsyka (2010 December 21)

meg látogatom jancsikát


----------



## julcsyka (2010 December 21)

szeretnék angulul meg tanulni


----------



## Ruk (2010 December 21)

És ki az a jancsika?


----------



## Ruk (2010 December 21)

Jah már értem,csak most olvastam a neved XD


----------



## julcsyka (2010 December 21)

kellemes karácsonyt


----------



## Ruk (2010 December 21)

Köszönöm,és viszont mindenkinek


----------



## Ruk (2010 December 21)

14.


----------



## {B}lueBird (2010 December 21)

*1.*

1.


----------



## {B}lueBird (2010 December 21)

*2*

2


----------



## {B}lueBird (2010 December 21)

*3*

3


----------



## {B}lueBird (2010 December 21)

*4*

4


----------



## {B}lueBird (2010 December 21)

*5*

5


----------



## {B}lueBird (2010 December 21)

*6*

6


----------



## {B}lueBird (2010 December 21)

*7*

7


----------



## {B}lueBird (2010 December 21)

*8*

8


----------



## {B}lueBird (2010 December 21)

*9*

9


----------



## {B}lueBird (2010 December 21)

*10*

10


----------



## Ruk (2010 December 21)

Látom sietsz {B}lueBird,de 48óra is kell


----------



## {B}lueBird (2010 December 21)

*11*

11


----------



## {B}lueBird (2010 December 21)

*:d*

Tudom  De nehogy elfelejtsek


----------



## Ruk (2010 December 21)

Akkor jó


----------



## {B}lueBird (2010 December 21)

*13*

 Hogy kerültél ide?


----------



## vacsatti (2010 December 21)

1valaky írta:


> szuper vagykiss


teszt


----------



## {B}lueBird (2010 December 21)

*14*

14


----------



## Ruk (2010 December 21)

Hát sorozat fügő vagyok,és kerestem 1 sorozatott,és itt meg is találta és letöltöttem,aztán elkezdtem nézni hogy mik vannak fenn és láttam hogy vannak azok a rejtett blokkok amit csak regisztrált tagok láthatnak,ezért beregisztráltam mert találtam köztük olyant ami kell


----------



## {B}lueBird (2010 December 21)

*15*

15


----------



## vacsatti (2010 December 21)

1


----------



## {B}lueBird (2010 December 21)

*16*

És mi a kedvenc sorozatod?


----------



## vacsatti (2010 December 21)

3


----------



## vacsatti (2010 December 21)

4


----------



## vacsatti (2010 December 21)

5


----------



## vacsatti (2010 December 21)

6


----------



## vacsatti (2010 December 21)

7


----------



## {B}lueBird (2010 December 21)

*17*

17


----------



## vacsatti (2010 December 21)

8


----------



## {B}lueBird (2010 December 21)

*18*

18


----------



## {B}lueBird (2010 December 21)

*19*

19


----------



## vacsatti (2010 December 21)

9


----------



## {B}lueBird (2010 December 21)

*20*

20


----------



## vacsatti (2010 December 21)

10 még kell


----------



## vacsatti (2010 December 21)

11


----------



## vacsatti (2010 December 21)

12


----------



## vacsatti (2010 December 21)

13


----------



## vacsatti (2010 December 21)

14


----------



## vacsatti (2010 December 21)

15


----------



## vacsatti (2010 December 21)

16


----------



## Ruk (2010 December 21)

Hát főleg SyFy pl: Star Trek,StarGate,Batle Star Galactika,Babylon5 ...stb-stb
De a szappanoperákon kivül szinte mindent megnézek,jah és persze gyüjtöm is,már több min 200sorozatom van


----------



## vacsatti (2010 December 21)

17


----------



## vacsatti (2010 December 21)

18


----------



## vacsatti (2010 December 21)

19


----------



## vacsatti (2010 December 21)

20


----------



## vacsatti (2010 December 21)

21


----------



## {B}lueBird (2010 December 21)

Ruk, ezek mind tök jók! Van még egy a scifi sorozatokból, amit nagyon szeretek - Doctor Who  Igazából nemcsak scifi. De biztos ismered  2005 óta új 5 évad van belőle. Az első nem tetszik, de a következő hármat imádom  Ezekben az évadokban David Tennant játszik a főszerepben.


----------



## {B}lueBird (2010 December 21)

Ajj, itt már késő van, 23:35. Lelépek. Aludni is kell


----------



## Ruk (2010 December 21)

Igen ismerem,megvan az első3 évad,a negyediket most töltöm,de még nem néztem meg,most a Crusoe-t nézem


----------



## ononor (2010 December 21)

bocsánat, de csak szeretném letölteni a rózsa sándoros fájlt, amit karácsonyra oda szeretnék adni egy ismerősömnek, ezért gyorsan össze kell szednem 20 hozzászólást


----------



## ononor (2010 December 21)

1


----------



## Ruk (2010 December 21)

Akkor jó éjt!!!
Ez a 20.JUPI


----------



## ononor (2010 December 21)

2


----------



## ononor (2010 December 21)

3


----------



## ononor (2010 December 21)

4


----------



## ononor (2010 December 21)

5


----------



## ononor (2010 December 21)

6


----------



## ononor (2010 December 21)

7


----------



## ononor (2010 December 21)

8


----------



## ononor (2010 December 21)

9


----------



## ononor (2010 December 21)

10


----------



## ononor (2010 December 21)

11


----------



## ononor (2010 December 21)

12


----------



## ononor (2010 December 21)

13


----------



## ononor (2010 December 21)

14


----------



## ononor (2010 December 21)

15


----------



## ononor (2010 December 21)

16


----------



## ononor (2010 December 21)

17


----------



## ononor (2010 December 21)

18


----------



## ononor (2010 December 21)

19


----------



## ononor (2010 December 21)

Elnézést és köszönöm. Jó éjt


----------



## rqi100 (2010 December 21)

Harap utca három alatt
Megnyílott a kutyatár
Síppal-dobbal megnyitotta
Kutyafülű Aladár
Kutyatár, kutyatár, KutyafülűAladár.


----------



## rqi100 (2010 December 21)

Húsz forintért tarka kutya,
Tízért fehér kutya jár,
Törzsvevőknek öt forintért
kapható a kutya már,
Kutyatár, kutyatár, kutyafülű Aladár.


----------



## rqi100 (2010 December 21)

*Bóbita, Bóbita táncol,
Körben az angyalok ülnek,
Béka-hadak fuvoláznak,
Sáska-hadak hegedülnek.
*


----------



## rqi100 (2010 December 21)

*Bóbita, Bóbita játszik,
Szárnyat igéz a malacra,
Ráül, igér neki csókot,
Röpteti és kikacagja.
*


----------



## rqi100 (2010 December 21)

*Bóbita, Bóbita épít,
Hajnali köd-fal a vára,
Termeiben sok a vendég,
Törpe-király fia-lánya.
*


----------



## rqi100 (2010 December 21)

*Bóbita, Bóbita álmos,
Elpihen őszi levélen,
Két csiga őrzi az álmát,
Szunnyad az ág sürüjében.
*


----------



## rqi100 (2010 December 21)

*Paripám csodaszép pejkó,
Ide lép, oda lép, hejhó!
Hegyen át, vizen át vágtat,
Nem adom, ha igérsz százat.
*


----------



## rqi100 (2010 December 21)

*Amikor paripám ballag,
Odanéz valahány csillag.
Amikor paripám táncol,
Odanéz a nap is százszor.
*


----------



## rqi100 (2010 December 21)

*Őszi éjjel
Izzik a galagonya,
Izzik a galagonya
Ruhája.
Zúg a tüske,
Szél szalad ide-oda,
Reszket a galagonya
Magába.
*


----------



## rqi100 (2010 December 21)

*Hogyha a hold rá
Fátylat ereszt:
Lánnyá válik,
Sírni kezd.
Őszi éjjel
Izzik a galagonya,
Izzik a galagonya
Ruhája.
*


----------



## Bendeguz81 (2010 December 21)

Thx


----------



## rqi100 (2010 December 21)

*Juli néni, Kati néni
-- Letye -- petye -- lepetye! --
Üldögélnek a sarokba,
Jár a nyelvük, mint a rokka
-- Letye -- petye -- lepetye! --
*


----------



## Bendeguz81 (2010 December 21)

19


----------



## rqi100 (2010 December 21)

*Bárki inge, rokolyája
-- Letye -- petye -- lepetye! --
Lyukat vágnak közepébe,
Kitűzik a ház elébe
-- Letye -- petye -- lepetye! --
*


----------



## Bendeguz81 (2010 December 21)

18


----------



## Bendeguz81 (2010 December 21)

17


----------



## rqi100 (2010 December 21)

*Jön a kocsi, fut a kocsi:
Patkó-dobogás.
Jön a vonat, fut a vonat:
Zúgó robogás.
*


----------



## Bendeguz81 (2010 December 21)

16


----------



## rqi100 (2010 December 21)

*Vajon hova fut a kocsi?
Három falun át!
Vajon hova fut a vonat?
Völgyön, hegyen át!
*


----------



## Bendeguz81 (2010 December 21)

15


----------



## rqi100 (2010 December 21)

*Csiribiri csiribiri
Zabszalma --
Négy csillag közt
Alszom ma.
*


----------



## Bendeguz81 (2010 December 21)

14


----------



## Bendeguz81 (2010 December 21)

13


----------



## rqi100 (2010 December 21)

*Csiribiri csiribiri
Bojtorján --
Lélek lép a
Lajtorján.
*


----------



## Bendeguz81 (2010 December 21)

12


----------



## rqi100 (2010 December 21)

*Csiribiri csiribiri
Szellő-lány --
Szikrát lobbant,
Lángot hány.
*


----------



## Bendeguz81 (2010 December 21)

11


----------



## rqi100 (2010 December 21)

*Csiribiri csiribiri
Fült katlan --
Szárnyatlan szállj,
Sült kappan!
*


----------



## Bendeguz81 (2010 December 21)

10


----------



## rqi100 (2010 December 21)

*Csiribiri csiribiri
Lágy paplan --
Ágyad forró,
Lázad van.
*


----------



## Bendeguz81 (2010 December 21)

9


----------



## rqi100 (2010 December 21)

*Csiribiri csiribiri
Zabszalma --
Engem hívj ma
Álmodba.
*


----------



## Bendeguz81 (2010 December 21)

8


----------



## Bendeguz81 (2010 December 21)

7


----------



## Bendeguz81 (2010 December 21)

6


----------



## Bendeguz81 (2010 December 21)

5


----------



## Bendeguz81 (2010 December 21)

4


----------



## Bendeguz81 (2010 December 21)

3


----------



## Bendeguz81 (2010 December 21)

2


----------



## Bendeguz81 (2010 December 21)

1


----------



## Elenapro (2010 December 22)

Nagyon kedves vagy!


----------



## Elenapro (2010 December 22)

hEY HEY


----------



## Elenapro (2010 December 22)

1...2


----------



## Elenapro (2010 December 22)

Olvasni jo


----------



## Elenapro (2010 December 22)




----------



## Elenapro (2010 December 22)

Bekesseg


----------



## Elenapro (2010 December 22)

Peaceee


----------



## Elenapro (2010 December 22)

Miert?


----------



## Elenapro (2010 December 22)

Azert!


----------



## Elenapro (2010 December 22)

Vajon hova fut a kocsi?
Három falun át!
Vajon hova fut a vonat?
Völgyön, hegyen át!


----------



## Elenapro (2010 December 22)

Egy két hááá...négy öt hat


----------



## Elenapro (2010 December 22)

Táv-csöves


----------



## gyaci (2010 December 22)

Na akkor gyűjtsünk.


----------



## gyaci (2010 December 22)

Jesszus, még 16 kell.


----------



## gyaci (2010 December 22)

Ez remek, köszi!


----------



## vildikó2 (2010 December 22)

Ez finom lehet, jól néz ki.


----------



## zsebioroszlan (2010 December 22)

Helló!


----------



## zsebioroszlan (2010 December 22)

S ha megint írok ide, akkor már 4 üzenetem lesz? Ez most egy próba! Bocsi!


----------



## zsebioroszlan (2010 December 22)

Na igen, az előző üzenettel meglett a 4 üzenetem, ennek megfelelően ez már az 5. üzenetem. Most szétnézek a fórumon!


----------



## Greddy23 (2010 December 22)

a


----------



## Greddy23 (2010 December 22)

s


----------



## Greddy23 (2010 December 22)

f


----------



## Greddy23 (2010 December 22)

fg


----------



## Greddy23 (2010 December 22)

gf


----------



## Greddy23 (2010 December 22)

gfh


----------



## Greddy23 (2010 December 22)

hgf


----------



## Greddy23 (2010 December 22)

jhfgj


----------



## Greddy23 (2010 December 22)

jkhgk


----------



## Greddy23 (2010 December 22)

mlkizt


----------



## Greddy23 (2010 December 22)

zurtnn


----------



## Greddy23 (2010 December 22)

ljhjgfj


----------



## Greddy23 (2010 December 22)

nbcj


----------



## Greddy23 (2010 December 22)

bcxvnj


----------



## Greddy23 (2010 December 22)

cvxygjzt


----------



## Greddy23 (2010 December 22)

fdnbjt


----------



## Greddy23 (2010 December 22)

nbvcguz


----------



## Greddy23 (2010 December 22)

vxyálkipu


----------



## Greddy23 (2010 December 22)

mvkhg


----------



## Greddy23 (2010 December 22)

bddsa


----------



## atis64 (2010 December 22)

Egy kérdés:hogyan tudok mp3-ban feltőlteni?
Köszi


----------



## Palantir79 (2010 December 22)

sziassztok


----------



## Palantir79 (2010 December 22)

4444sdfgísdfg


----------



## Csabika888 (2010 December 22)

üdv. mindenkinek


----------



## Zeulogus (2010 December 22)

ez aztán szép kis gyűjtemény


----------



## atis64 (2010 December 22)

Abban bízva,hogy nem vagyunk idióták.


----------



## szilvai (2010 December 22)

kell hozzászólást írnom


----------



## szilvai (2010 December 22)

kell hozzászólást írnom 2 jó lenne találni vmit


----------



## szilvai (2010 December 22)

kell hozzászólást írnom 3 bocs


----------



## fist01 (2010 December 22)

*20*

sziasztok


----------



## szilvai (2010 December 22)

ez aztán szép kis gyűjtemény :grin:4


----------



## fist01 (2010 December 22)

*20*

én is itt vagyok


----------



## szilvai (2010 December 22)

ez aztán szép kis gyűjtemény :grin:5


----------



## fist01 (2010 December 22)

*20*

harmadik


----------



## szilvai (2010 December 22)

ez aztán szép kis gyűjtemény :grin:6


----------



## fist01 (2010 December 22)

*20*

negyedik


----------



## szilvai (2010 December 22)

7


----------



## fist01 (2010 December 22)

*20*

ötödik


----------



## szilvai (2010 December 22)

8


----------



## fist01 (2010 December 22)

*20*

hatodik


----------



## szilvai (2010 December 22)

kilenc


----------



## szilvai (2010 December 22)

10


----------



## szilvai (2010 December 22)

tizeneggggggggggggy


----------



## szilvai (2010 December 22)

t-i-z-e-n-k-e-t-t-ő


----------



## szilvai (2010 December 22)

t-i-z-e-n-h-á-r-o-m


----------



## szilvai (2010 December 22)

kell nekem a tizennégy


----------



## szilvai (2010 December 22)

tizenötödik hozzászólásom


----------



## szilvai (2010 December 22)

kisstizenhat


----------



## fist01 (2010 December 22)

hetedik


----------



## szilvai (2010 December 22)

tizenhét?


----------



## szilvai (2010 December 22)

18:444:


----------



## szilvai (2010 December 22)

19.:11:


----------



## szilvai (2010 December 22)

:butt: 20


----------



## fist01 (2010 December 22)

8.


----------



## fist01 (2010 December 22)

9.


----------



## fist01 (2010 December 22)

10


----------



## fist01 (2010 December 22)

11


----------



## fist01 (2010 December 22)

12


----------



## fist01 (2010 December 22)

13


----------



## fist01 (2010 December 22)

14


----------



## fist01 (2010 December 22)

15


----------



## Palantir79 (2010 December 22)

nskksjhj


----------



## fist01 (2010 December 22)

16


----------



## szilvai (2010 December 22)

elszámoltam


----------



## Palantir79 (2010 December 22)

20


----------



## szilvai (2010 December 22)

nem tudok letölteni


----------



## fist01 (2010 December 22)

17?


----------



## Palantir79 (2010 December 22)

eerrrre


----------



## fist01 (2010 December 22)

18


----------



## Palantir79 (2010 December 22)

3452352


----------



## fist01 (2010 December 22)

19


----------



## fist01 (2010 December 22)

20


----------



## Palantir79 (2010 December 22)

sdfghayrfh


----------



## Palantir79 (2010 December 22)

fhyfrh


----------



## Palantir79 (2010 December 22)

firefly


----------



## fist01 (2010 December 22)

21!!!!!!!!!!!!
Köszi!
Azért ilyen idióta hozzászólásokat írtam, mert egy tanítványomnak NAGYON gyorsan kell egy zenei alapot letöltenem, szóval sry...
Kellemes Karácsonyt mindenkinek!


----------



## Palantir79 (2010 December 22)

qeen


----------



## Palantir79 (2010 December 22)

nem gond, én is csak azért írogatok ilyeneket, hogy meg legyen a 20


----------



## Palantir79 (2010 December 22)

én asimov könyvekre hajtok


----------



## Palantir79 (2010 December 22)

Ja, és boldog karácsonyt mindenkinek!


----------



## Palantir79 (2010 December 22)

hollow


----------



## Palantir79 (2010 December 22)

animusic.com


----------



## Palantir79 (2010 December 22)

searc for resonant chamber on Utube


----------



## Palantir79 (2010 December 22)

it worth the time


----------



## Palantir79 (2010 December 22)

it's real good


----------



## Palantir79 (2010 December 22)

jeah


----------



## Palantir79 (2010 December 22)

allmost there....


----------



## Palantir79 (2010 December 22)

na ez az  ez volt a 21.


----------



## Palantir79 (2010 December 22)

thx a türelemért


----------



## atis64 (2010 December 22)

Mi a jó és mi a rossz?
'Mindent szabad,de nem minden használ."
Ha az adott pillanatban nem is derül ki,hogy rosszat tettünk,később a következmények igazolni fogják.Különben amit vetünk,azt aratjuk.


----------



## cosmo72 (2010 December 22)

Nagyon jó


----------



## cosmo72 (2010 December 22)

Jó


----------



## itakapzsu (2010 December 22)

köszi


----------



## itakapzsu (2010 December 22)

és még egyszer köszi


----------



## itakapzsu (2010 December 22)

ez a 3.


----------



## itakapzsu (2010 December 22)

na még


----------



## itakapzsu (2010 December 22)

már nincs sok hátra


----------



## itakapzsu (2010 December 22)

6.


----------



## itakapzsu (2010 December 22)

7.


----------



## itakapzsu (2010 December 22)

bocs, hogy ezzel szórakozom


----------



## itakapzsu (2010 December 22)

9.


----------



## itakapzsu (2010 December 22)

10.


----------



## itakapzsu (2010 December 22)

már túl vagyok a felén


----------



## itakapzsu (2010 December 22)

12.


----------



## itakapzsu (2010 December 22)

13.


----------



## itakapzsu (2010 December 22)

már tényleg nincs sok


----------



## itakapzsu (2010 December 22)

15.


----------



## itakapzsu (2010 December 22)

16.


----------



## itakapzsu (2010 December 22)

17.


----------



## itakapzsu (2010 December 22)

18.


----------



## itakapzsu (2010 December 22)

19.


----------



## itakapzsu (2010 December 22)

és az utolsó


----------



## stbe (2010 December 22)

*s*

ss


----------



## stbe (2010 December 22)

*sfsd*

sfdfd


----------



## stbe (2010 December 22)

*se*

sdfa


----------



## stbe (2010 December 22)

*fdh*

dsf


----------



## stbe (2010 December 22)

*nemtudom*

asfsdaf


----------



## negro53 (2010 December 22)

hali hóóóóóó!!!!


----------



## stbe (2010 December 22)

*ezt nézd meg*

http://video.mon.hu/szorakozas/bodnar-attila-klipje-ilyen-a-sors?autoPlay=true&pl=recent&page=5


----------



## negro53 (2010 December 22)

Szép napot mindenkinek.


----------



## stbe (2010 December 22)

*új dal*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HUCC408aTwo


----------



## stbe (2010 December 22)

*df*

youtube.com


----------



## stbe (2010 December 22)

xvxcv


----------



## stbe (2010 December 22)

xcvyx


----------



## stbe (2010 December 22)

xvccccccccccccccccccccccccccc


----------



## stbe (2010 December 22)

13


----------



## stbe (2010 December 22)

13f


----------



## stbe (2010 December 22)

15a


----------



## stbe (2010 December 22)

16.


----------



## stbe (2010 December 22)

17.


----------



## stbe (2010 December 22)

18.


----------



## stbe (2010 December 22)

19.


----------



## stbe (2010 December 22)

20


----------



## radu24 (2010 December 22)

a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
be szeretne koszoni


----------



## radu24 (2010 December 22)

koszoni


----------



## radu24 (2010 December 22)

hello


----------



## radu24 (2010 December 22)

20 hozzaszolast


----------



## radu24 (2010 December 22)

30


----------



## radu24 (2010 December 22)

20


----------



## stbe (2010 December 22)

*fgf*

dfg


----------



## radu24 (2010 December 22)

Szép napot mindenkinek


----------



## Rilluska (2010 December 22)

sziasztok


----------



## Rilluska (2010 December 22)

Szép Napot Mindenkinek!


----------



## radu24 (2010 December 22)

heloka


----------



## stbe (2010 December 22)

*jjjjjjjjjjjj*

jjjjjjjjjjj:-x


----------



## radu24 (2010 December 22)

sok kell még a 20-hoz


----------



## radu24 (2010 December 22)

Akkor hajrá! :grin:


----------



## radu24 (2010 December 22)

ttt


----------



## stbe (2010 December 22)

dsfdf


----------



## radu24 (2010 December 22)

wwe


----------



## radu24 (2010 December 22)

gg


----------



## Rilluska (2010 December 22)

halihó


----------



## radu24 (2010 December 22)

ztt


----------



## Rilluska (2010 December 22)

1


----------



## radu24 (2010 December 22)

halihó


----------



## Rilluska (2010 December 22)

2


----------



## radu24 (2010 December 22)

f


----------



## Rilluska (2010 December 22)

Szép Napot Mindenkinek


----------



## radu24 (2010 December 22)

midi


----------



## Rilluska (2010 December 22)

sd


----------



## radu24 (2010 December 22)

Szép Napot Mindenkinek


----------



## Rilluska (2010 December 22)

sdf


----------



## radu24 (2010 December 22)

*ff*


----------



## Rilluska (2010 December 22)

sdfg


----------



## radu24 (2010 December 22)

hh


----------



## Rilluska (2010 December 22)

jklé


----------



## radu24 (2010 December 22)

radu


----------



## Rilluska (2010 December 22)

qwer


----------



## Rilluska (2010 December 22)

rewq


----------



## Rilluska (2010 December 22)

uiop


----------



## Rilluska (2010 December 22)

jhkil


----------



## vica47 (2010 December 22)

Régebben jó magam is készítettem, ma már a Lányom folytatja.
:razz:


----------



## pivi.l (2010 December 22)

sziasztok


----------



## Nho4 (2010 December 22)

Kellene az a 20 hozzászólás, de valahogy nem megy... ._.


----------



## Nho4 (2010 December 22)

Majd irogatok zagyvaságokat


----------



## Nho4 (2010 December 22)

Mint pl ez is


----------



## Nho4 (2010 December 22)

ki találta ezt ki?


----------



## Nho4 (2010 December 22)

úgyértem, mire jó ez?


----------



## Nho4 (2010 December 22)

Na mindegy.... -.-'


----------



## Nho4 (2010 December 22)

Amúgy üdvözletem mindenkinek...


----------



## annamarya (2010 December 22)




----------



## annamarya (2010 December 22)




----------



## Nho4 (2010 December 22)

MEnni fog ez...


----------



## Nho4 (2010 December 22)

csak lassan


----------



## Nho4 (2010 December 22)

kitartó vagyok...


----------



## Nho4 (2010 December 22)

asszem....


----------



## Nho4 (2010 December 22)

bár nem biztos


----------



## Nho4 (2010 December 22)

még kiderül


----------



## Nho4 (2010 December 22)

de legalább nem qwerteket írok be


----------



## Nho4 (2010 December 22)

ez is valami


----------



## vica47 (2010 December 22)

Köszi,.


----------



## Nho4 (2010 December 22)

kreatív vagyok ^^


----------



## vica47 (2010 December 22)

ez is segítség


----------



## Nho4 (2010 December 22)

hajjaj, de büszke vagyok magamra


----------



## Nho4 (2010 December 22)

ilyenkor.


----------



## Nho4 (2010 December 22)

Miért kell 20 másodpercet várni?


----------



## Nho4 (2010 December 22)

már csak eeeeeeegy....


----------



## vica47 (2010 December 22)

segítő kész vagy


----------



## Nho4 (2010 December 22)

vagy még kell?


----------



## Nho4 (2010 December 22)

ó heló!


----------



## vica47 (2010 December 22)

ez is valami


----------



## vica47 (2010 December 22)

én is kreatív vagyok


----------



## vica47 (2010 December 22)

még sok kell


----------



## Nho4 (2010 December 22)

Igen, legalább nem egyedül vagyok kreativ


----------



## vica47 (2010 December 22)

ilyenkor szomorú vagyok


----------



## vica47 (2010 December 22)

miért kel 20 ....


----------



## vica47 (2010 December 22)

csak bírjam


----------



## pivi.l (2010 December 22)

hahó


----------



## vica47 (2010 December 22)

sikerüljön


----------



## pivi.l (2010 December 22)

nem értem


----------



## Nho4 (2010 December 22)

halihó  egyre többen leszünk ^^


----------



## vica47 (2010 December 22)

hahó itt vagyok


----------



## pivi.l (2010 December 22)

miért


----------



## pivi.l (2010 December 22)

kell


----------



## Nho4 (2010 December 22)

tényleg hülyeség az a 20 hozzászólás, úgyis mindenki idejön és zagyvaságokat,v agy kreatív zagyvaságokat ír...


----------



## vica47 (2010 December 22)

mit miért


----------



## pivi.l (2010 December 22)

20 másodpercet


----------



## vica47 (2010 December 22)

egyet értek


----------



## pivi.l (2010 December 22)

várni


----------



## vica47 (2010 December 22)

üdv pivi.I


----------



## Nho4 (2010 December 22)

biztos jó valamire, csak azt mi, halandók, nem tudhatjuk


----------



## pivi.l (2010 December 22)

na mindegy


----------



## vica47 (2010 December 22)

köszöntelek Nho.4


----------



## pivi.l (2010 December 22)

üdv. neked is


----------



## vica47 (2010 December 22)

már csak ...


----------



## Nho4 (2010 December 22)

Üdv mindenkinek


----------



## vica47 (2010 December 22)

várni csak mi..


----------



## Nho4 (2010 December 22)

Na nekem már összejött, megyek is vissza olvasni ^^ Kellemes ünnepeket mindenkinek!


----------



## vica47 (2010 December 22)

szavazhatok de ?


----------



## vica47 (2010 December 22)

már nem kell tul...


----------



## pivi.l (2010 December 22)

miért ne


----------



## vica47 (2010 December 22)

remélve, hogy meg van a 20 hozzászólás


----------



## pivi.l (2010 December 22)

ez a 11.


----------



## pivi.l (2010 December 22)

itt a tizenkettő


----------



## pivi.l (2010 December 22)

13


----------



## pivi.l (2010 December 22)

jé tudok számolni 14


----------



## pivi.l (2010 December 22)

itt a 15


----------



## annamarya (2010 December 22)




----------



## annamarya (2010 December 22)




----------



## annamarya (2010 December 22)




----------



## annamarya (2010 December 22)




----------



## pivi.l (2010 December 22)

16


----------



## Moncsicsi88 (2010 December 22)

ez milyen igaz!


----------



## pivi.l (2010 December 22)

17


----------



## pivi.l (2010 December 22)

18


----------



## pivi.l (2010 December 22)

19


----------



## pivi.l (2010 December 22)

és itt a 20


----------



## Stospam (2010 December 22)

Sziasztok!


----------



## pivi.l (2010 December 22)

a bónusz: 21


----------



## Moncsicsi88 (2010 December 22)

Hú egy ilyen pasit én is elfogadnék... mindjárt kiesik a szemem .......


----------



## Moncsicsi88 (2010 December 22)

Mármint az angyalszárnyú palit...


----------



## Moncsicsi88 (2010 December 22)

Ő kicsoda?


----------



## Moncsicsi88 (2010 December 22)

cseleskova írta:


> Számomra nála kezdődik a férfi!​


 ??????????


----------



## Moncsicsi88 (2010 December 22)

Nem semmi))))))))


----------



## Frank Einstein (2010 December 22)

üdv. mindenkinek!


----------



## Frank Einstein (2010 December 22)

2.


----------



## Frank Einstein (2010 December 22)

harmadik


----------



## Moncsicsi88 (2010 December 22)

Ha szex,akkor legyen szex....
kinek mi a legütősebb élménye??


----------



## Frank Einstein (2010 December 22)

várok 20 másodpercet


----------



## Frank Einstein (2010 December 22)

ötödik


----------



## Frank Einstein (2010 December 22)

a felén túl vagyok


----------



## Frank Einstein (2010 December 22)

7.


----------



## Frank Einstein (2010 December 22)

nyolcadik jön.


----------



## Frank Einstein (2010 December 22)

9.


----------



## Frank Einstein (2010 December 22)

tévedtem, most értem a feléhez.


----------



## Moncsicsi88 (2010 December 22)




----------



## Frank Einstein (2010 December 22)

11.


----------



## Frank Einstein (2010 December 22)

tizenkettő


----------



## Frank Einstein (2010 December 22)

tizenhárom


----------



## Frank Einstein (2010 December 22)

magyar baka a legelső a világon


----------



## Frank Einstein (2010 December 22)

14.


----------



## Frank Einstein (2010 December 22)

15.


----------



## Frank Einstein (2010 December 22)

16.


----------



## Frank Einstein (2010 December 22)

17.


----------



## Frank Einstein (2010 December 22)

18.


----------



## Frank Einstein (2010 December 22)

19.


----------



## annamarya (2010 December 22)




----------



## Frank Einstein (2010 December 22)

utolsó....... előtti


----------



## Frank Einstein (2010 December 22)

biztos ami biztos


----------



## Moncsicsi88 (2010 December 22)

Az ideális pasi: azonkívül hogy jhóképű éas izmos....csak vicceltem

nagylelkű,kedves és figyelmes,mindig a kedvemben akar járni,rajong értem,melegszívű,érzelmes,együttérző,ugyanakkor határozott,okos,mosolygós,lehet vele hülyülni,védelmező,bátor stb....

igen,természetesen nincs pasim..))


----------



## Frank Einstein (2010 December 22)

konec.


----------



## Moncsicsi88 (2010 December 22)

hol vagy???


----------



## Moncsicsi88 (2010 December 22)

Tök jó ez a topic)))


----------



## Moncsicsi88 (2010 December 22)

Mi a legfinomabb étel a világon?


----------



## Chiosan (2010 December 22)

Üdv mindenkinek!


----------



## Chiosan (2010 December 22)

2.


----------



## Chiosan (2010 December 22)

3.


----------



## zollka (2010 December 22)

*üdvözlés*

sziasztok mindenkinek Kellemes Ünnepeket kívánok


----------



## Chiosan (2010 December 22)

4.


----------



## zollka (2010 December 22)

*2*

sziasztok


----------



## Chiosan (2010 December 22)

5.


----------



## zollka (2010 December 22)

3


----------



## Chiosan (2010 December 22)

6.


----------



## zollka (2010 December 22)

4 remélem mindenki itt van?


----------



## Chiosan (2010 December 22)

7.


----------



## zollka (2010 December 22)

nállunk esik az eső


----------



## Moncsicsi88 (2010 December 22)

Szerintetek kezdődhet nagy szerelem csak szexel?


----------



## Chiosan (2010 December 22)

8.


----------



## zollka (2010 December 22)

de legalább a hó már elolvadt  bár eshetne még karikor


----------



## Chiosan (2010 December 22)

9.


----------



## zollka (2010 December 22)

eszméletlet


----------



## Chiosan (2010 December 22)

10.


----------



## zollka (2010 December 22)

még 13 kell és boldog leszek


----------



## Chiosan (2010 December 22)

11.


----------



## Moncsicsi88 (2010 December 22)

Vagy kiábrándító ha korán megtörténik?


----------



## zollka (2010 December 22)

ma sikerült letennem a Kresz vizsgámat


----------



## Chiosan (2010 December 22)

12. nem tudom ennek mi értelme :/


----------



## Moncsicsi88 (2010 December 22)

)) Tapasztalatok???


----------



## Chiosan (2010 December 22)

13. grat


----------



## zollka (2010 December 22)

nagyon örülök neki


----------



## Chiosan (2010 December 22)

14.


----------



## zollka (2010 December 22)

pedig nem igazán ment nem vettem komolyan az elején


----------



## Chiosan (2010 December 22)

15.


----------



## Chiosan (2010 December 22)

16.


----------



## Chiosan (2010 December 22)

mindjárt vége


----------



## zollka (2010 December 22)

csak az volt a rossz hogy 7:40kor már ment a vizsga
kicsit korán volt


----------



## Chiosan (2010 December 22)

18.


----------



## zollka (2010 December 22)

valamit irnom kell ide


----------



## Chiosan (2010 December 22)

19.


----------



## zollka (2010 December 22)




----------



## Chiosan (2010 December 22)

20.


----------



## Chiosan (2010 December 22)

még egyet..


----------



## zollka (2010 December 22)

na még 6


----------



## zollka (2010 December 22)

5


----------



## zollka (2010 December 22)

4


----------



## zollka (2010 December 22)

3


----------



## zollka (2010 December 22)

2


----------



## zollka (2010 December 22)

1


----------



## zollka (2010 December 22)

0


----------



## Sacy_ycaS (2010 December 22)

living easy


----------



## Maresz79 (2010 December 22)

valami


----------



## Sacy_ycaS (2010 December 22)

living free


----------



## Maresz79 (2010 December 22)

*valami*

meme


----------



## Maresz79 (2010 December 22)

*valami*

valami


----------



## Maresz79 (2010 December 22)

*1*

1valami


----------



## Maresz79 (2010 December 22)

2


----------



## Maresz79 (2010 December 22)

3


----------



## Maresz79 (2010 December 22)

4


----------



## Maresz79 (2010 December 22)

5


----------



## Maresz79 (2010 December 22)

6


----------



## Maresz79 (2010 December 22)

7


----------



## annamarya (2010 December 22)




----------



## Stospam (2010 December 22)

Figyelmedbe ajánlom Dr. Lenkei Gábor: Cenzúrázott egészség című könyvét.


----------



## Maresz79 (2010 December 22)

8


----------



## Stospam (2010 December 22)

A könyvben több fontos és nem annyira köztudott dologról ír.


----------



## Maresz79 (2010 December 22)

9


----------



## Stospam (2010 December 22)

Pl. a leszüretelt gyümölcsöket olyan hűtőházakban tárolják, ahol a levegő összetétele miatt a növények mintegy téli álomba kerülnek, a kiszállításkor is olyan frissek, mintha most szüretelték volna, de a vitamintartalmuk szinte semmi.


----------



## Stospam (2010 December 22)

Az egységesen elfogadott RDA érték úgy van kitalálva, hogy a szükségesnél kevesebb vitamint vegyen magához aki az alapján adagolja magának.


----------



## Maresz79 (2010 December 22)

10


----------



## annamarya (2010 December 22)




----------



## Stospam (2010 December 22)

Ennek pedig az az értelme, hogy aki nem teljesen egészséges (nincs megfelelően ellátva vitaminokkal) az könnyen kap betegséget és ez hatalmas üzlet a gyógyszeriparnak.


----------



## Stospam (2010 December 22)

_Szent-Györgyi Albert a C-vitamin felfedezője haláláig az ajánlott mennyiség többszörösét fogyasztotta és szerinte úgy kellene ezt a vitamint árulni a boltban mint a lisztet meg a cukrot.
_


----------



## Stospam (2010 December 22)

Most pedig sajnos jönnek a számok, mert nem akarom túlragozni a kérdést. Még azt gondolnád, hogy ügynök vagyok.


----------



## Stospam (2010 December 22)

9


----------



## Stospam (2010 December 22)

10


----------



## Stospam (2010 December 22)

11


----------



## Stospam (2010 December 22)

12


----------



## Maresz79 (2010 December 22)

11


----------



## Stospam (2010 December 22)

13


----------



## Stospam (2010 December 22)

14


----------



## Stospam (2010 December 22)

15


----------



## Stospam (2010 December 22)

16


----------



## Stospam (2010 December 22)

17


----------



## Stospam (2010 December 22)

18


----------



## Maresz79 (2010 December 22)

12


----------



## Stospam (2010 December 22)

19


----------



## Stospam (2010 December 22)

20


----------



## annamarya (2010 December 22)




----------



## Maresz79 (2010 December 22)

13


----------



## Maresz79 (2010 December 22)

14


----------



## Maresz79 (2010 December 22)

15


----------



## annamarya (2010 December 22)




----------



## annamarya (2010 December 22)




----------



## annamarya (2010 December 22)




----------



## fekesasa (2010 December 22)

Dödölle receptjét kerestem de még nem sikerült megtalálnom. Ha valaki leírná, megköszönném.


----------



## pali93 (2010 December 22)

szia


----------



## pali93 (2010 December 22)

mizu
?


----------



## pali93 (2010 December 22)

semmi kül


----------



## pali93 (2010 December 22)

ott,
?


----------



## pali93 (2010 December 22)

várom h legyen


----------



## pali93 (2010 December 22)

hozzászólás


----------



## pali93 (2010 December 22)

ja okés


----------



## pali93 (2010 December 22)

mdgmghdghgpiéipéizé


----------



## pali93 (2010 December 22)

dededededdeqSWQAjuzjutjkutj


----------



## pali93 (2010 December 22)

oilouliukliziutlku6ziktzekwwqfwefwefwefqqqqqqqq


----------



## pali93 (2010 December 22)

l9léuoléoiulztjuzrwhtgrzresrcfaq


----------



## pali93 (2010 December 22)

saaaaaaaaaaayxsxscj,ku.,kujh f


----------



## pali93 (2010 December 22)

.Łk.lih.-ljg.;ł@í


----------



## pali93 (2010 December 22)

utliutrrrrrrrrrrrurrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## pali93 (2010 December 22)

rukkhzjjjjjjjjjjjjkuzkkkkkkkkkkkiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## pali93 (2010 December 22)

mnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnmmmmmmmmmmmggggggggjjjjjjjjjj


----------



## pali93 (2010 December 22)

rrrrrrrrrrrrrrruuuuuuuuuuuuuttttttttteeeeeeeeeeeeeejjjjjjjjjjj


----------



## pali93 (2010 December 22)

eeeeeeeeee.....kékkéoizoiizoz


----------



## pali93 (2010 December 22)

wwwwwr54t54trgvteget


----------



## pali93 (2010 December 22)

az uccsó
:d


----------



## gondwana (2010 December 22)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


 
Sziasztok, nem értem én ezt az egészet. A férjem szeretné a gollam.mp3-at csengőhangnak. Beírtam a keresőbe, ezt az oldalt adta ki, meg is találtam. Regisztrálni kell, rendben. Igazán sajnálom, hogy nincsenek kanadai kapcsolataim, nem tudok mihez hozzászólni. Akkor most nem fogok hozzájutni a férjem kedvenc csengőhangjához? Azt sem tudom, hogy jó helyen panaszkodom-e? Tud valaki segíteni?
Köszi: gondwana


----------



## shalar (2010 December 22)

Ok, itt vagyok


----------



## shalar (2010 December 22)

Jelen


----------



## shalar (2010 December 22)

még sok...


----------



## shalar (2010 December 22)

soksok...


----------



## shalar (2010 December 22)

...


----------



## shalar (2010 December 22)

nagyon kell egy letöltés azért írogatok ám itt


----------



## shalar (2010 December 22)

jól van, alakul


----------



## shalar (2010 December 22)

sziasztok! Jó estét mindenkinek!


----------



## shalar (2010 December 22)

És kellemes ünnepeket!


----------



## shalar (2010 December 22)

na, ma ez az uccsó.


----------



## fekesasa (2010 December 22)

tELEK


----------



## fekesasa (2010 December 22)

lÁDÁM


----------



## fekesasa (2010 December 22)

gIDA


----------



## shalar (2010 December 22)

gondwana írta:


> Sziasztok, nem értem én ezt az egészet. A férjem szeretné a gollam.mp3-at csengőhangnak. Beírtam a keresőbe, ezt az oldalt adta ki, meg is találtam. Regisztrálni kell, rendben. Igazán sajnálom, hogy nincsenek kanadai kapcsolataim, nem tudok mihez hozzászólni. Akkor most nem fogok hozzájutni a férjem kedvenc csengőhangjához? Azt sem tudom, hogy jó helyen panaszkodom-e? Tud valaki segíteni?
> Köszi: gondwana



Szerintem elég, ha csak megvan a 20 hozzászólásod. Úgy látom ezt a topicot csak azért hozták létre, hogy mindenkinek összejöjjön a 20 post, és nem igazán számít, mit írsz. Legalábbis ha jól értelmezem a dolgokat


----------



## fekesasa (2010 December 22)

VIRÁGos


----------



## fekesasa (2010 December 22)

fEDEz


----------



## shalar (2010 December 22)

Ha meg nem, akkor max. írtam pár hülyeséget


----------



## shalar (2010 December 22)

De egyébként ha tényleg így van, tényleg nincs semmi értelme.


----------



## shalar (2010 December 22)

Ha valakinek kell valami, regisztrál, postol, viszi, ami kell, és vissza se néz.


----------



## shalar (2010 December 22)

Úgyhogy felesleges ez a nagy felhajtás.


----------



## shalar (2010 December 22)

De ha ez a szabály, akkor ez a szabály.


----------



## fekesasa (2010 December 22)

iszÁKOS


----------



## shalar (2010 December 22)

A lényeg, hogy teljesíthetők legyenek a feltételek.


----------



## fekesasa (2010 December 22)

paraZITE


----------



## shalar (2010 December 22)

Gondolom, eredetileg az volt a céljuk, hogy ne tudjon bárki letölteni innen.


----------



## shalar (2010 December 22)

És ha már valaki 20x hozzászól egy témához akkor talán itt ragad.


----------



## fekesasa (2010 December 22)

mOTTÓ


----------



## shalar (2010 December 22)

Mindjárt kiderül ,hogy jók voltak-e a számításaim.


----------



## shalar (2010 December 22)

Még egy utolsót a biztonság kedvéért... Aztán írok ,hogy sikerrel jártam-e


----------



## shalar (2010 December 22)

Ja, a 2 napos regisztrációt kifelejtettem. Szóval 2 nap múlva derül csak ki...


----------



## latomas01 (2010 December 22)

*köszönet*

Sziasztok

Pont ma keresgéltem egy aktivity társasjáték után, hát itt megtaláltam! 

Jók vagytok!


----------



## Alabian (2010 December 22)

*Helohaliho*

Udv mindenkinek!


----------



## frlc5 (2010 December 22)

*1*

1


----------



## frlc5 (2010 December 22)

*2*

2


----------



## frlc5 (2010 December 22)

*3*

3


----------



## frlc5 (2010 December 22)

*4*

4


----------



## frlc5 (2010 December 22)

*5*

5


----------



## frlc5 (2010 December 22)

*6*

6


----------



## frlc5 (2010 December 22)

*7*

7


----------



## frlc5 (2010 December 22)

*8*

8


----------



## frlc5 (2010 December 22)

*9*

9


----------



## frlc5 (2010 December 22)

*10*

10


----------



## frlc5 (2010 December 22)

*11*

11


----------



## frlc5 (2010 December 22)

*12*

12


----------



## frlc5 (2010 December 22)

*13*

13


----------



## frlc5 (2010 December 22)

*14*

14


----------



## frlc5 (2010 December 22)

*15*

15


----------



## frlc5 (2010 December 22)

*16*

16


----------



## frlc5 (2010 December 22)

*17*

17


----------



## frlc5 (2010 December 22)

*18*

18


----------



## frlc5 (2010 December 22)

*19*

19


----------



## frlc5 (2010 December 22)

*20*

20


----------



## frlc5 (2010 December 22)

*21*

21


----------



## frlc5 (2010 December 22)

*22*

22


----------



## fekesasa (2010 December 22)

Főzni is tudnak ?


----------



## aggtelek (2010 December 22)

helloszia 19


----------



## aggtelek (2010 December 22)

viszlát 18


----------



## aggtelek (2010 December 22)

esetleg 17


----------



## aggtelek (2010 December 22)

alkalmiélaíg16


----------



## aggtelek (2010 December 22)

néha15


----------



## aggtelek (2010 December 22)

vagy 14


----------



## aggtelek (2010 December 22)

de 13


----------



## aggtelek (2010 December 22)

azaz 12


----------



## aggtelek (2010 December 22)

ahha 11


----------



## aggtelek (2010 December 22)

kár 10


----------



## aggtelek (2010 December 22)

bár 9


----------



## aggtelek (2010 December 22)

hpgy 8


----------



## aggtelek (2010 December 22)

vagy 7


----------



## mailimate (2010 December 22)

Helló mindenkinek!


----------



## aggtelek (2010 December 22)

ok 6


----------



## radu24 (2010 December 22)

Bol Karácsonyt mindenkinek


----------



## aggtelek (2010 December 22)

ha 5


----------



## aggtelek (2010 December 22)

gu 4


----------



## aggtelek (2010 December 22)

der 3


----------



## aggtelek (2010 December 22)

ert 2


----------



## aggtelek (2010 December 22)

rtz 1


----------



## aggtelek (2010 December 22)

hopp


----------



## gercso (2010 December 22)

1


----------



## gercso (2010 December 22)

4


----------



## zseller6 (2010 December 23)

üdv.


----------



## radu24 (2010 December 23)

Ha valakinek meg vannnak Az én rózsám olyan szép midi


----------



## radu24 (2010 December 23)

*20 ev mul*




fekesasa írta:


> Sziasztok. Húsz év múlva kéne nékem midibe, havalakinek megvan.


----------



## M4rdel (2010 December 23)

42


----------



## mütyür (2010 December 23)

üdv


----------



## mütyür (2010 December 23)

csak szeretném


----------



## mütyür (2010 December 23)

a


----------



## mütyür (2010 December 23)

10


----------



## mütyür (2010 December 23)

hozzászólásomat


----------



## mütyür (2010 December 23)

valahogyan


----------



## mütyür (2010 December 23)

megvalósítani


----------



## mütyür (2010 December 23)

remélem


----------



## mütyür (2010 December 23)

sikerrel


----------



## mütyür (2010 December 23)

járok


----------



## mütyür (2010 December 23)

a lehetőséget pedig köszönöm


----------



## mütyür (2010 December 23)

1


----------



## mütyür (2010 December 23)

2


----------



## mütyür (2010 December 23)

3


----------



## mütyür (2010 December 23)

4


----------



## mütyür (2010 December 23)

5


----------



## mütyür (2010 December 23)

6


----------



## mütyür (2010 December 23)

7


----------



## mütyür (2010 December 23)

8


----------



## mütyür (2010 December 23)

9


----------



## mütyür (2010 December 23)

10


----------



## sven75 (2010 December 23)

11


----------



## sp16 (2010 December 23)

"Ez az élet, ilyen a valóságban. Nem szebb, mint a konyha, ugyanolyan büdös, és aki főzni akar benne, bizony bepiszkítja a kezét, az a fontos, hogy utána meg tudjon mosakodni: ez korunk erkölcse."


----------



## sp16 (2010 December 23)

"A legszebb ajándék, amit egy jó tündér egy gyermek bölcsőjébe tehet, azok a nehézségek, melyeket majd életében le kell küzdenie."


----------



## sp16 (2010 December 23)

"Csak az kedves nekünk igazán, amit féltünk elveszíteni."


----------



## sp16 (2010 December 23)

"Soha ne vitatkozz idiótákkal! Lesüllyedsz az ő szintjükre és legyőznek a rutinjukkal."


----------



## sp16 (2010 December 23)

"Csak az igazi barát figyelmeztet rá, hogy maszatos az arcod."


----------



## sp16 (2010 December 23)

A világ olyan, mint egy tükör. Látod? Mosolyogsz, és a barátaid visszamosolyognak.


----------



## sp16 (2010 December 23)

"Az élet túlságosan rövid ahhoz, hogy huzamosabb időn át haragudjunk az emberekre, és mindent elraktározzunk, ami fáj."


----------



## sp16 (2010 December 23)

"Ha az emberek a szeretetről prédikálnak, akkor nem szeretni tanulnak meg, hanem prédikálni."


----------



## sp16 (2010 December 23)

"Ha mindenki csak akkor beszélne, ha mondanivalója van, akkor az emberi nem igen hamar elfelejtene beszélni."


----------



## sp16 (2010 December 23)

"A retorika az érthetetlen dolgok ünnepélyes előadásának olyan művészete, amikor minden hallgató azt gondolja, a szomszédja mindent ért, s csak ő buta, de hogy ezt a többiek ne vegyék észre, úgy tesz, mintha ő is mindent értene."


----------



## sp16 (2010 December 23)

"A legboldogabb ember, aki aggódás nélkül várja a holnapot."


----------



## sp16 (2010 December 23)

"Nem számít mi történt, miért történt. Csak az számít, hogy mi lesz."


----------



## sp16 (2010 December 23)

"Játék volt az élet, amelyben nyertem, de tudtam, hogy bármikor veszíthetek is. Ismertem a kockázatokat, benne volt a pakliban, számoltam vele és felkészültem rá. Nyugodtan mondhattam tósztot a kudarcaimra is, hiszen tudtam, legközelebb valószínűleg a sikert köszönthetem."


----------



## sp16 (2010 December 23)

"Embertelenségre csak az ember képes."


----------



## sp16 (2010 December 23)

"Valóban önzetlen cselekedetek nem léteznek. Aki mégis ezt állítja, az hamis és félrevezető frázisokat hangoztat, és szándékosan félreértelmezi az ember pszichológiáját."


----------



## sp16 (2010 December 23)

"Boldogok, akik mindent megmagyaráznak, mert eszükbe sem jut, hogy megérteni teljesen semmit se lehet."


----------



## sp16 (2010 December 23)

"Ha tudnád, hogy milyen szép a világ; dehogy hagynád azt magadtól elzárva tartani! Ha tudnád, hogy milyen édes a szerelem, dehogy ismernél törvényt, mely azt megtiltja tőled! Ha tudnád, hogy mennyire bűnös minden ember; dehogy szégyenlenéd magadat előttük."


----------



## sp16 (2010 December 23)

"Jótevőinken kívül semmit sem felejtünk el."


----------



## sp16 (2010 December 23)

"Nem hiszem, hogy rossz ember, aki időnként rosszul viselkedik. Alapvetően így egészséges élni."


----------



## sp16 (2010 December 23)

"Hanem hát a harag rossz tanácsadó, de a büszkeség még rosszabb."


----------



## sp16 (2010 December 23)

"A legelterjedtebb és legáltalánosabb tévhitek egyike, hogy mindenkinek megvannak a maga határozott sajátságai: van jó és rossz ember, okos és buta, erélyes és tehetetlen, és a többi. Az emberek nem ilyenek. Annyit bárkiről állíthatunk, hogy többször jó, mint rossz, többször okos, mint ostoba, többször erélyes, semmint tehetetlen, vagy megfordítva; de nem lehet igaz, ha az egyik emberről azt állítjuk, hogy jó vagy okos, a másikról pedig, hogy gonosz vagy ostoba. Pedig többnyire így osztjuk fel az embereket, s ez merőben téves. Az emberek olyanok, mint a folyók: a víz mindegyikben víz, egy és ugyanaz, de mindegyik folyó az egyik helyen keskeny, a másikon sebes, hol széles, hol csendes, hol tiszta, hol hideg, hol zavaros, hol langyos. Ugyanígy van az emberekkel is. Mindenki magában hordja az összes emberi tulajdonságok csíráit, néha az egyik nyilvánul meg benne, néha a másik, s olykor egyáltalában nem hasonlít önmagához, holott ugyanakkor mégiscsak önmaga marad."


----------



## sp16 (2010 December 23)

"Az emberi fajt minden megrémíti, ami más, mint ők. Az egyetlen válaszuk pedig a harc."


----------



## sp16 (2010 December 23)

"Semmi sem gátolja annyira, hogy természetesek legyünk, mint az, ha természetesnek akarunk látszani."


----------



## sp16 (2010 December 23)

"A madaraknak előbb-utóbb meg kell tanulniuk repülni. Nem akadályozhatjuk meg, bármennyire is szeretnénk őket ott tartani a biztonságos fészekben."


----------



## hjoci (2010 December 23)

fekesasa írta:


> Dödölle receptjét kerestem de még nem sikerült megtalálnom. Ha valaki leírná, megköszönném.



Dödölle ismét, most már jól


----------



## hontalan (2010 December 23)

Kívánok mindenkinek nagyon boldog karácsonyt és jó egészséget, szeretet az új évben.


----------



## ormika (2010 December 23)

evelyn13 írta:


> Szia!
> Rég voltam fent,de most sok a dolgom így karácsony előtt,de már is küldöm a kért újság pdf változatát evvel is kívánva áldott karácsonyi ünnepeket .
> Evelyn
> Bocsi nem tudom a pdf -fájt felrakni 72Mb. Tehát fel kell darabolni.Ilyet még nem csináltam.Kérlek segíts és akkor felrakom. Vagy priviben az e-mail-odat ha meg adod akkor elküldöm.Talán nekem ez lenne a leggyorsabb és egyszerűbb megoldás.
> Evelyn




Szia Evelyn!

Van winrarod? Remélem igen 
Belépsz a programban, majd megkeresed a fájlt, amit szeretnél darabolni, rákattintasz (egyszer), majd fent a menűsoron rákattintasz a hozzád- ra ( könyvcsomag), kijön egy ablak, és jobb lent találsz olyat, hogy kötet nagyság byte-ban oda beírod 6mb rákattintasz az ok-ra és már csinálja is, majd egyesével fel tudod ide tölteni őket.
remélem tudtam segíteni
szia
ormika


----------



## Kicsi Fecske (2010 December 23)

​ 
*Áldásokban, szeretetben gazdag, békés karácsonyi ünnepeket kívánok!*
*Nagyon sok szeretettel Erzsi.kiss*​


----------



## namazso (2010 December 23)

A Duna tévések lemennek vidékre, hogy bemutassák, hogyan élnek ott az emberek, hogy telik egy nap falun. Megkérik az egyik paraszt bácsit, hogy mesélje el, mit szokott csinálni, reggeltől estig.

- Hát, hajnalban fölkelek, oszt megiszok egy kupica pálinkát.
- Állj, állj, ez így nem lesz jó! Csak nem mondhatjuk a nézőknek, hogy maguk már korán reggel ivással kezdik a napot. Tudja mit? Mondja helyette azt, hogy fölkel, és elolvassa az újságot. Na, tessék. Fölvesszük újra.
- Hát, hajnalban fölkelek, azt' elolvasom az újságot. Adok enni a malacoknak, azt' kiolvasok még egy újságot. Délelőtt kint dolgozgatok a fészerben, azt' kiolvasok közbe két-három könyvet. Délben ebédhez elolvasok két magazint, aztán ebéd után körbejárom a birtokot. Közben elolvasok még egy könyvet. Este behajtom az állatokat, aztán kiolvasom az esti újságot. Utána átmegyek a könyvtárba, ott együtt olvasgatunk a haverokkal, de az csak 10-ig van nyitva. Utána még át szoktunk menni a Józsihoz, mert neki saját nyomdája van..


----------



## namazso (2010 December 23)

- Anyuuuu, kaphatok kutyát karácsonyra?
- Nem, kisfiam, pulykát kapsz, mint mindenki más.


----------



## namazso (2010 December 23)

- Kislányom teljesen egyedül oldottad meg az egyenletet?
- Nem, két ismeretlennel...


----------



## namazso (2010 December 23)

Van a Szahara.
Szahara közepén egy kis fogadó.
Itt él a fogadós, egyedül, magányosan.
Nagy magányában, vendég híján egyik reggel kimegy a fogadós a közeli dombra:
Néz balra. Semmi.
Néz jobbra. Semmi.
Néz szembe: lát három kis fekete pontot közeledni.
Kimegy délben is:
Néz balra. Semmi.
Néz jobbra. Semmi.
Néz szembe: lát három kis fekete arab lovas harcost közeledni.
Kimegy este:
Néz balra. Semmi.
Néz jobbra. Semmi.
Néz szembe: lát három kis fekete arab lovas harcost az orra előtt.
Kérdi: mit szeretnétek három kis fekete arab lovas harcos?
Hát, szeretnénk egy háromágyas szobát, ha lehetséges.
Nincs háromágyas szobám, csak egy tízágyas, de az üres, a tietek lehet.
OK, elfogadják.
Másnap reggel ismét kimegy a közeli dombra:
Néz balra. Semmi.
Néz jobbra. Semmi.
Néz szembe: lát három kis fekete pontot közeledni.
Kimegy délben is:
Néz balra. Semmi.
Néz jobbra. Semmi.
Néz szembe: lát három kis fekete arab lovas harcost közeledni.
Kimegy este:
Néz balra. Semmi.
Néz jobbra. Semmi.
Néz szembe: lát három kis fekete arab lovas harcost az orra előtt.
Kérdi: mit szeretnétek három kis fekete arab lovas harcos?
Hát, szeretnénk egy háromágyas szobát, ha lehetséges.
Nincs háromágyas szobám, csak egy tízágyas, de abban
már laknak hárman, de még van hely.
OK, elfogadják.
Harmadnap reggel is kimegy a fogadós a közeli dombra:
Néz balra. Semmi.
Néz jobbra. Semmi.
Néz szembe: lát három kis fekete pontot közeledni.
Kimegy délben is:
Néz balra. Semmi.
Néz jobbra. Semmi.
Néz szembe: lát három kis fekete arab lovas harcost közeledni.
Kimegy este:
Néz balra. Semmi.
Néz jobbra. Semmi.
Néz szembe: lát három kis fekete arab lovas harcost az orra előtt.
Kérdi: mit szeretnétek három kis fekete arab lovas harcos?
Hát, szeretnénk egy háromágyas szobát, ha lehetséges.
Nincs háromágyas szobám, csak egy tízágyas, de abban már laknak hatan, de még van hely.
OK, elfogadják.
Negyedik nap reggel is kimegy a közeli dombra:
Néz balra. Semmi.
Néz jobbra. Semmi.
Néz szembe: lát egy kis fekete pontot közeledni.
Kimegy délben is:
Néz balra. Semmi.
Néz jobbra. Semmi.
Néz szembe: lát egy kis fekete arab lovas harcost közeledni.
Kimegy este:
Néz balra. Semmi.
Néz jobbra. Semmi.
Néz szembe: lát egy kis fekete arab lovas harcost az orra előtt.
Kérdi: mit szeretnél kis fekete arab lovas harcos?
Hát, szeretnék egy egyágyas szobát, ha lehetséges.
Nincs egyágyas szobám, csak egy tízágyas, de abban már laknak kilencen, de még van számodra hely.
OK, elfogadja.
Ötödik nap felmegy a szobába.
Kérdezi az első három kis fekete arab lovas harcost:
Ti, első három kis fekete arab lovas harcos mit szeretnétek reggelire?
Három kávét kérünk.
Lemegy, elkészíti, felmegy, kiszolgálja őket.
Kérdezi a Második három kis fekete arab lovas harcost:
Ti, második három kis fekete arab lovas harcos mit szeretnétek reggelire?
Három kávét kérünk.
Lemegy, elkészíti, felmegy, kiszolgálja őket.
Kérdezi a harmadik kis három fekete arab lovas harcost:
Ti, harmadik három kis fekete arab lovas harcos mit szeretnétek reggelire?
Három kávét kérünk.
Lemegy, elkészíti, felmegy, kiszolgálja őket.
Kérdezi az utolsó egy kis fekete arab lovas harcost:
Te, utolsó egy kis fekete arab lovas harcos mit szeretnél reggelire?
Én egy teát kérnék.
Lemegy, elkészíti, felmegy, kiszolgálja őt.
- Nos, ebből az egészből mi a tanulság?
- ???
- Hogy a kis fekete arab lovas harcosok 90%-a reggelire kávét iszik..


----------



## namazso (2010 December 23)

A szöszi a barátjával kirándul. Amikor egy szakadékhoz érnek, a fiú így szól: 
- Hú, de meredek! 
- Jajj, de jó! Hadd fogjam meg!


----------



## namazso (2010 December 23)

- Ez egy nehéz művelet, mert a sisakos tigris egy nagyon okos, leleményes állat. Először is ki kell jelölnöd egy 4x4 méteres négyzetet, de nagyon fontos, hogy pont 4...x4 méteres legyen, mert ha nem, a sisakos tigris, aki egy nagyon okos állat, gyanút fog, és többé soha nem fogod tudni elfogni.
Utána bekeríted ezt a 4x4 méteres területet egy 2 méter magas kerítéssel, de nagyon fontos, hogy pont 2 méter magas legyen, egy centivel se magasabb vagy alacsonyabb, mert a sisakos tigris egy nagyon leleményes és félénk állat, s ha rájön a cselre, többé soha nem fogod tudni elkapni.
Utána annak a 4x4 méteres területnek a közepére, amit körbekerítettél egy pont 2 méteres kerítéssel, szóval ennek a közepére elhelyezel egy sárga telefonfülkét, de nagyon fontos, hogy pont a közepére helyezd, mert ha nem, a sisakos tigris, aki egy nagyon okos állat, rájön, hogy ez csak csapda, elszalad, s többé soha nem fogod tudni elkapni.
Ha mindent jól csináltál, s a 4x4 méteres területet körbevetted egy pont 2 méter magas kerítéssel, és pont a közepére elhelyezted a sárga telefonfülkét, jön majd a sisakos tigris, és ha mindent jól csináltál, be fog sétálni egészen a telefonfülkéig, anélkül hogy gyanút fogna.
Ekkor megcsörgeted a mobilodról a telefonfülkét, hagyod, hogy kettőt csengjen, és utána rögtön lerakod.
Nagyon fontos, hogy csak kettőt csengess, mert a sisakos tigris egy nagyon okos állat, s ha rájön a cselre, akkor többé soha nem fogod tudni elkapni.
Viszont ha pont kettőt csengetsz, s lerakod, akkor mire a sisakos tigris felvenné a kagylót, te pont letetted.
Ezt háromszor egymás után megismétled, nagyon fontos, hogy pont háromszor ismételd, mert ha nem, a sisakos tigris, aki egy nagyon okos állat, gyanút fog, elszalad, s többé soha nem fogod tudni elkapni.
Ha viszont jól csináltad, akkor a sisakos tigris, miután harmadszor is felveszi a kagylót, és mivel te már letetted csak a tónust fogja hallani, nagyon ideges lesz, mérgében a sisakját a földhöz veri... és innen kezdve ugyanúgy kell elfogni, mint egy rendes, normális tigrist.


----------



## namazso (2010 December 23)

Ketten támasztják a pultot a kocsmában.
- Látom, üres a poharad. Kérsz még egyet?
- Dehogy kérek! Mi a fenét kezdjek két üres pohárral?


----------



## namazso (2010 December 23)

- Papa, papa! Mikor jön a Mikulás?
- Mindjárt, kisfiam, csak előbb leütöm azt a csúnya bácsit, aki az előbb mászott ki a kandallóból.


----------



## namazso (2010 December 23)

- Hallom, letartóztatták a férjedet.
- Igen. Az idén túl korán kezdte meg a karácsonyi bevásárlást.
- Hogyan? Hiszen már majdnem Karácsony van!
- Úgy értem, mielőtt még az üzlet kinyitott volna...


----------



## namazso (2010 December 23)

A milliomos horgászik a parton, csörög a mobilja. A lánya az, felveszi:
- Apu most láttam egy szuper kocsit, megvehetem?
- Mennyi?
- 5000 dollár.
- Vegyed.
Két perc múlva megint csörög, most a fia hívja:
- Apu láttam egy nagyon jó jachtot, megvehetem?
- Mennyi?
- 10000 dollár.
- Vegyed.
Horgászik tovább, és nemsokára kifogja az aranyhalat. Látja, hogy kicsi, vékony ezért visszadobja. Az aranyhal odaszól:
- És a három kivánság?
- Mondjad.


----------



## namazso (2010 December 23)

János bácsi jó ideje kedvenc kocsmájában iszogat. Érzi a végén, nem tud
felállni, akárhogy próbálja. Gondolja ,egy kis friss levegő nem árt és
kikúszik az ajtóig. Mikor kimászik, látja, még mindig nem tud
felállni. Na, gondolja, talán ha hazakúszik, akkor majd sikerül.
Hazaér, de csak nem tud felállni. Bekászálódik az ágyba és egyből
kidől.
Másnap a felesége rángatja fel, és mondja:
- Már megint segg részegre ittad magad a kocsmában!
- Honnan tudod? 
- Üzent a kocsmáros hogy ott hagytad a tolókocsid!!


----------



## namazso (2010 December 23)

Ókori játékfejlesztő cég: GIL Games


----------



## namazso (2010 December 23)

Ki hord a hátán festményeket ? 
- A képviselő!


----------



## namazso (2010 December 23)

Felszáll egy buszra az öreg székely, majd útközben fingik egy nagyon nagyot. Erre felpattan egy öreg néni, így szól:
- Ez hallatlan.
Erre azt mondja a székely:
- De szaga van.
Utána felpattan egy öreg bácsi és így szól:
- Kikérjük magunknak!
- Már kint van!
Erre felpattan egy néni, ő így szól:
- No de kérem, itt többen is vagyunk.
A székely így válaszol:
- Hát osszák el egymás között!


----------



## namazso (2010 December 23)

Józsi bácsi a hid alatt szarik. Arra megy a rendõr és meglátja:
- Uram ha végzett beviszem
- Végeztem, viheti.


----------



## namazso (2010 December 23)

Melyik élőlény a legtermékenyebb lény a földön?
-Hát a bolond!
Mivel egy bolond 100-at csinál.


----------



## namazso (2010 December 23)

A negyvenedik házassági évfordulón így szól az asszony a férjéhez:
- Drágám, olyan régóta élünk már együtt, jó lenne, ha semmit sem rejtegetnénk egymás előtt. Van-e valami, amit tudni szeretnél rólam, de még sosem merted megkérdezni?
- Nos, igen. Éveken át töprengtem rajta, hogy míg a hat gyerekünk közül öt annyira hasonlít egymásra, a hatodik miért egészen más, mint a testvérei. Mondd csak, neki talán más volt az apja?
- Be kell vallanom, hogy igen. – feleli szemlesütve a feleség.
- Na és, ki az apja?
- Te.


----------



## Betti1979 (2010 December 23)

evelyn13 írta:


> Szia!
> Rég voltam fent,de most sok a dolgom így karácsony előtt,de már is küldöm a kért újság pdf változatát evvel is kívánva áldott karácsonyi ünnepeket .
> Evelyn
> Bocsi nem tudom a pdf -fájt felrakni 72Mb. Tehát fel kell darabolni.Ilyet még nem csináltam.Kérlek segíts és akkor felrakom. Vagy priviben az e-mail-odat ha meg adod akkor elküldöm.Talán nekem ez lenne a leggyorsabb és egyszerűbb megoldás.
> Evelyn




Szia!

Az aláírásomban az utolsó linkre kattintasz (rar fájlok ki és betömörítése), ott szájbarágósan magyarázzák a winrar használatát. Az egyetlen dolog amire figyelni kell, hogy a kötetnagyságot nem megában, hanem byte-ban kell megadni. Én 8300000 szoktam beírni.


----------



## namazso (2010 December 23)

Egy kis faluba bevezetik az áramot. Az összes férfi megy oszlopokat ásni. Hogy jobban menjen a munka, versenyt hirdetnek a brigádok között. Este számlálás, kérdezik az első csoporttól:
- No, mennyi?
- 8.
- Jó munkát végeztetek.
Jön a következő brigád:
- Mi 11-et állítottunk le.
- Hű, ez már szép!
Következnek a rendőrök:
- Hát ti mennyit ástatok le?
- Mi? Kettőt!
- Kettőt? Hogy-hogy? A többiek mind 8-10 oszlopot ástak!
- De az övéké mind kilátszik!


----------



## namazso (2010 December 23)

A férj csak hajnalban ér haza. A neje vészjósló hangsúllyal kérdezi:
- Hol voltál egész éjszaka?
- Képzeld, drágám, az új titkárnőm munkaidő végén behozott nekem egy kávét, sejtelmesen rám mosolygott, majd amikor lerakta a kávét az asztalra, szétnyílt a blúza, én nem bírtam visszafogni magam, és belecsókoltam a nyakába, erre ő teljesen megvadult, egymásnak estünk, elvesztettük a fejünket, végül a lakásán kötöttünk ki, és egész éjjel szeretkeztünk.
- Hazudsz! Fogadjunk, hogy már megint azt a kurva Windowst akartad felinstallálni a gépedre!


----------



## subrobi (2010 December 23)

Boldog karácsonyt!


----------



## subrobi (2010 December 23)

Boldog karácsonyt!


----------



## subrobi (2010 December 23)

Boldog karácsonyt!


----------



## subrobi (2010 December 23)

Boldog karácsonyt!


----------



## subrobi (2010 December 23)

Boldog karácsonyt!


----------



## subrobi (2010 December 23)

Boldog karácsonyt!


----------



## blue eyers (2010 December 23)




----------



## subrobi (2010 December 23)

Boldog karácsonyt!


----------



## pibi-33 (2010 December 23)

1


----------



## pibi-33 (2010 December 23)




----------



## pibi-33 (2010 December 23)

e


----------



## pibi-33 (2010 December 23)

l


----------



## pibi-33 (2010 December 23)

Egy férfi bemegy az orvoshoz:
- Doktor úr, segítsen rajtam! Éjjelente nem tudok aludni, még altatóval sem, így nappal mindig álmos vagyok, és gyakran elbóbiskolok munka közben. A főnököm azt mondta, hogy kirúg, ha még egyszer el merek aludni.
- Sebaj, van itt egy új, bivalyerős altató, ebből a vegyen be egyet lefekvés előtt és minden rendben lesz.
A férfi hazamegy, és lefekvés előtt két pirulát is bevesz egy helyett, hogy tutira menjen. Reggel frissen ébred és elmegy a munkába.
- Főnök úr, soha többé nem fogok elaludni munka közben!
- Ennek örülök, de hol volt a múlt héten?


----------



## pibi-33 (2010 December 23)

A cigány horgászik a folyóparton, kifogja az aranyhalat.
- Te, cigány! Dobj vissza, teljesítem egy kívánságod!
A cigány visszadobja a halat, de gondolja, jól kitol vele!
- Azt kivánom, hogy cseréljed fel nekem Európát Amerikával, Afrikát meg Ázsiával!
- Te, cigány! Én ehhez túl kicsi vagyok! Kívánj valami könnyebbet!
A cigány gondolkozik egy ideig, majd azt mondja:
- Tudod mit! Itt mos a folyópártnál a féléségém. Menj oda hozzá, és változtássád át gyönyörűségesen szép királykisásszonnyá!
A hal beleegyezik és elúszik, azonban pár perc után már jön is vissza:
- Te, cigány! Mi volt azzal az Amerikával?


----------



## leoko (2010 December 23)

19


----------



## leoko (2010 December 23)

18


----------



## pibi-33 (2010 December 23)

Pistikéék az ötéves tervet tanulják. Másnap tanfelügyelő érkezik, és a tanítónéni felszólítja Pistikét, hogy feleljen az ötéves tervből. Pistike:
- Az ötéves tervnek köszönhetően annyi krumpli fog az idén teremni, hogyha azt egy halomba hordanák, felérne a jóisten lábáig.
- Na de Pistike! - szól rá a tanító néni - Tudod jól, hogy nincsen jóisten.
- Miért? Krumpli van?


----------



## leoko (2010 December 23)

17


----------



## pibi-33 (2010 December 23)

Egy férfi meséli a haverjának:
- Képzeld, a bátyám egy ezermester. A múltkor csinált magának egy olyan járgányt, aminek a motorja egy Fordé volt, a sebességváltója egy Volkswagené, a kipufogó meg egy Mercedesé.
- És, mi lett belőle?
- Másfél év felfüggesztett.


----------



## pibi-33 (2010 December 23)

A rendőr megállít egy srácot, és a jogosítványt kéri tőle.
- Hogyhogy jogosítvány? Azt hittem, azt csak 16 év felettiek kaphatnak


----------



## pibi-33 (2010 December 23)

Ferrari Forma-1 csapata lecserélte teljes műszaki gárdáját, miután magyar használtautó kereskedőkkel végzett teszteket. A magyar kereskedők csapata 4 másodperc alatt lecserélte a kerekeket, sőt, ennyi idő alatt megbuherálta a váltót, visszapörgette a kilométerórát és az egész autót eladta a McLaren csapatnak.


----------



## pibi-33 (2010 December 23)

3 autós karambolozik egymással. Megszólal a német Mercis:
- Egy heti munkám odalett.
Erre megszólal a francia Renault-os:
- Egy havi munkám veszett kárba.
Mire a magyar trabantos:
- Egész életem munkája odaveszett!
Erre a másik kettő:
- Minek vettél olyan drága kocsit?


----------



## leoko (2010 December 23)

16


----------



## leoko (2010 December 23)

15


----------



## pibi-33 (2010 December 23)

A parasztbácsihoz odamegy egy turista:
- Mondja bátyám, hogy jutok el leggyorsabban Budapestre?
- Gyalog van, vagy autóval?
- Autóval.
- Akkor szerintem autóval...


----------



## pibi-33 (2010 December 23)

Egy fickó meg egy rabbi ütköznek az autójukkal. Az autók totálkárosak, de ők megúszták egy karcolással. Kiszállnak az autóból és beszélgetni kezdenek. Egyszercsak megszólal a rabbi:
- Semmi baj, az a lényeg, hogy nekünk nem esett bajunk. Gyere testvérem, igyál velem egy kortyot! - és elővesz egy flaska rumot.
A fickó nagyot húz belőle, majd megszólal:
- Hál Istennek, megúsztuk egy karcolással! - azzal átnyújtja a rumosflaskát a rabbinak.
A rabbi fogja a flaskát, rácsavarja a kupakot és elrakja, ekkor a fickó megkérdi:
- Hát te nem iszol velem?
Mire a rabbi:
- Én majd csak a helyszínelés meg a szondáztatás után...


----------



## leoko (2010 December 23)

14


----------



## pibi-33 (2010 December 23)

Móricka megy az anyukájával az utcán.
Móricka talál egy szép gyűrűt.
- Anya felvehetem?
- Nem, ami a földön van és koszos, azt nem szabad felvenni.
Móricka tovább megy az anyukájával az utcán.
Elesik az anyja.
- Kisfiam segíts fel!
- Nem anya, ami a földön van és koszos azt nem szabad felvenni.


----------



## leoko (2010 December 23)

13


----------



## pibi-33 (2010 December 23)

Móricka üzenőfüzetébe beírja a tanítónéni:
"A gyerek büdös! Mosdatni!"
Móricka apja visszaüzen:
"Nem szagolgatni! Tanítani!"


----------



## pibi-33 (2010 December 23)

TanfelügyelőkMórickáékhoz tanfelügyelők érkeznek oroszórára, és beülnek a leghátsó padba, Móricka mögé. Zajlik az óra. A tanár néni felír egy mondatot oroszul a táblára:
- Na, gyerekek, ki tudja lefordítani?
Néma csend, az osztály meg van illetődve, egyedül Móricka jelentkezik. A tanár néni gondolkozik: Móricka világéletében csont hülye volt az oroszhoz, de talán most, most megmenti az órát! Felszólítja:
- Na, mit jelent a mondat?
- Azt, hogy "Figyeld milyen jó segge van a tanárnőnek!"
A tanárnő elvörösödik, dühösen rákiabál:
- Nem elég, hogy buta vagy, még szemtelen is! Azonnal ülj le!
Móricka leül, de közben hátraszól a tanfelügyelőknek:
- Minek súgnak nekem, ha maguk sem tudnak oroszul?


----------



## pibi-33 (2010 December 23)

A székely meg a fia mennek az erdőben, a fiú az egyik bokor alatt talál egy régi mordályt. Kérdezi az apját:
- Mi vóna ez édesapám?
- Trombita. - szájába veszi és fujni kezdi, de a puska eldurran, az öregnek meg fülig reped a szája. A gyerek kisvártatva megszólal:
- Hát édesapám hiába nevet, én azért egy kicsit megijedtem!


----------



## pibi-33 (2010 December 23)

Székely bácsi kérdezi a fiától, hogy mennyi az idő.
- 10 perc múlva kettő - feleli az, mire kap egy taslit.
- Ezt miért kaptam? - kérdi, mire a válasz:
- Nem azt kérdeztem, hogy 10 perc múlva mennyi idő lesz


----------



## pibi-33 (2010 December 23)

Az öreg székelyhez egy újságíró látogat le falura, hogy riportot készítsen kisiskolások részére.
- Kérem mondja el egy napját!
- Hát édes fiam, reggel felkelek, megeszek egy fél oldal szalonnát. Megiszok rá 4-5 pálinkát...
- Na de bátyám, ezt így nem lehet, mondja inkább hogy könyvet olvas.
- Jól van fiam. Tehát felkelek reggel, megeszek egy fél oldal szalonnát. Elolvasok 4-5 könyvet, aztán addig dolgozok kinn a szántón, amíg olyannyira megnő a tudásszomjam, hogy 5-6 könyvet ismét el kell olvasnom. Bele is szédülök a sok olvasásba, ezért lefekszem, pihenek egyet. Mikor felébredek, megeszek egy jó nagy darab csülköt 1 vekni kenyérrel. Ebéd után elmegyek a könyvtárba. A Pista már rendszerint ott vár. Együtt elolvasunk vagy 12-t, egészen addig, amíg a könyvtár bezár. Utána meg átmegyünk a Józsihoz, mert neki meg nyomdája van!


----------



## leoko (2010 December 23)

12


----------



## leoko (2010 December 23)

11


----------



## leoko (2010 December 23)

10


----------



## leoko (2010 December 23)

9


----------



## leoko (2010 December 23)

8


----------



## leoko (2010 December 23)

7


----------



## leoko (2010 December 23)

6


----------



## leoko (2010 December 23)

5


----------



## leoko (2010 December 23)

4


----------



## leoko (2010 December 23)

3


----------



## leoko (2010 December 23)

2


----------



## leoko (2010 December 23)

1


----------



## leoko (2010 December 23)

0


----------



## leoko (2010 December 23)

-1


----------



## edda112 (2010 December 23)

*Boldog Karácsonyt!*

Boldog Karácsonyt!


----------



## edda112 (2010 December 23)

*S*

S


----------



## edda112 (2010 December 23)

M


----------



## edda112 (2010 December 23)

Boldog Karácsonyt!


----------



## edda112 (2010 December 23)

N


----------



## edda112 (2010 December 23)

Ll


----------



## edda112 (2010 December 23)

Lopé


----------



## szepikata (2010 December 23)

Sziasztok

Én egy ajánlás útján kerültem ide és örülök hogy rátok találtam. Én nyíregyházán élek, és szeretek keresztszemezni, csak nem sok időm van rá. Majd jövök én is pár képpel,amiket eddig készítettem. Addig is minden jót mindenkinek.


----------



## edda112 (2010 December 23)

Ztzt


----------



## edda112 (2010 December 23)

Szép


----------



## edda112 (2010 December 23)

Mmm


----------



## edda112 (2010 December 23)

Kari


----------



## edda112 (2010 December 23)

Karika


----------



## edda112 (2010 December 23)

Jiji


----------



## edda112 (2010 December 23)

Eddededea


----------



## edda112 (2010 December 23)

Edda


----------



## edda112 (2010 December 23)

Mmnh


----------



## edda112 (2010 December 23)

Bololodog karit


----------



## edda112 (2010 December 23)

Szent karácson yéjjel


----------



## edda112 (2010 December 23)

Nsssdsdsdsdsdsdsdsdsd éljen a kari


----------



## edda112 (2010 December 23)

Mnbvc


----------



## edda112 (2010 December 23)

boldog karácsont mindenkinek kedves bloggolók


----------



## edda112 (2010 December 23)

ds


----------



## jonasimi (2010 December 23)

*20 hozzászólás*

Ne haragudjatok, én is csak a 20 hozzászólást gyűjtöm.

Boldog karácsonyt mindenkinek!


----------



## totem1 (2010 December 23)

jelen


----------



## deny012 (2010 December 23)

boldog karácsonyt


----------



## deny012 (2010 December 23)

0123


----------



## deny012 (2010 December 23)

sdfhgkjhlkgr


----------



## deny012 (2010 December 23)

fdjgsdkjhvks


----------



## deny012 (2010 December 23)

snvkjsdncxbvncbn


----------



## xxk (2010 December 23)

xxk írta:


> Te tényleg 2007-ben regisztráltál és a 3. hozzászólásnál jársz?



Vajon mindenki ennyire könnyen veszi észre, ha írnak valamit neki?


----------



## deny012 (2010 December 23)

aaaaaaaaaaddddd


----------



## deny012 (2010 December 23)

000000000000000000000000


----------



## deny012 (2010 December 23)

111111


----------



## deny012 (2010 December 23)

22222222


----------



## deny012 (2010 December 23)

333333333


----------



## deny012 (2010 December 23)

4444444


----------



## deny012 (2010 December 23)

6666666


----------



## deny012 (2010 December 23)

77777777


----------



## xxk (2010 December 23)

Hogyan tudom vajon megnézni, hogy reagáltak-e egy írásomra vagy idéztek-e tőlem?
A "keresés" menü nem segít.


----------



## deny012 (2010 December 23)

888888


----------



## deny012 (2010 December 23)

999


----------



## xxk (2010 December 23)

Ráadásul valaki megköszönte valamelyik üzenetemet.
Erről sem tudok több infót megszerezni...


----------



## deny012 (2010 December 23)

11110


----------



## xxk (2010 December 23)

Na a limit felén már túl vagyok... ez a 11.
Kicsit lelassultam...


----------



## xxk (2010 December 23)

Ha lenne otthon net, gyorsabb lenne értelmes szöveggel elérni a 20 üzenetet.


----------



## SONÁJKA (2010 December 23)

nem tudom, miről írjak így hirtelen


----------



## xxk (2010 December 23)

Így kénytelen vagyok sokszor feleslegesen írni, mert jó lenne karácsony előtt letölteni a kiszemelt file-kat...


----------



## SONÁJKA (2010 December 23)

*Jelentett elem*

nem tudom, miről írjak így hirtelen


----------



## xxk (2010 December 23)

Szerencsére apró file-król van szó, így nem a letöltés lesz hosszú idő.


----------



## SONÁJKA (2010 December 23)

*Jelentett elem*

nem tudom, miről írjak így hirtelen


----------



## xxk (2010 December 23)

Vajon mekkora az esély, hogy még elérhetőek lesznek a linkek, mire lesz lehetőségem töltögetni?


----------



## jonasimi (2010 December 23)

*2.*

Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
Itt a lehetoseg[/quote]


----------



## jonasimi (2010 December 23)

*3.*

Szerintem sokáig elérhetőek.


----------



## SONÁJKA (2010 December 23)

nem tudom, miről írjak így hirtelen


----------



## xxk (2010 December 23)

A file-ok ennek a honlapnak a tárhelyére vannak feltöltve, vagy valamelyik publikus helyre?


----------



## xxk (2010 December 23)

Írogatom a kérdéseimet, talán senki sem válaszol.


----------



## jonasimi (2010 December 23)

*4.*

Én is azon vagyok! Boldog Karácsonyt!


----------



## SONÁJKA (2010 December 23)

nem tudom, miről írjak így hirtelen


----------



## xxk (2010 December 23)

Ha válaszol nekem valaki, vajon hogyan találom meg?


----------



## xxk (2010 December 23)

Na most már csak 1 van hátra


----------



## SONÁJKA (2010 December 23)

*Jelentett elem*

SONÁJKA is bejelentette ezt az elemet.

A bejelentés oka:


> nem tudom, miről írjak így hirtelen


----------



## jonasimi (2010 December 23)

Azért Én itt vagyok.


----------



## jonasimi (2010 December 23)

xxk írta:


> Na most már csak 1 van hátra


 
Honnan tudod???

Ja! Most már látom. Irigyellek.


----------



## SONÁJKA (2010 December 23)

nem tudom, miről írjak így hirtelen


----------



## xxk (2010 December 23)

Az utolsó legyen aktuális 
MCAHNY


----------



## SONÁJKA (2010 December 23)

nem tudom, miről írjak így hirtelen


----------



## xxk (2010 December 23)

jonasimi írta:


> Honnan tudod???



A neved alatt van az "üzenetek száma" rovatban.


----------



## xxk (2010 December 23)

Akkor irány a letöltő szekció


----------



## SONÁJKA (2010 December 23)

]nem tudom, miről írjak így hirtelen


----------



## csemilia1 (2010 December 23)

Szeretnék olvasgatni az oldalon akadályok nélkül!!


----------



## SONÁJKA (2010 December 23)

nem tudom, miről írjak így hirtelen


----------



## Roneen (2010 December 23)

hgkjhgkjhgj


----------



## xxk (2010 December 23)

Ez már a 23. üzenetem és 9-én regisztráltam, mégsem sikerül a letöltés.
A szokásos üzenetet írja...


----------



## Roneen (2010 December 23)

19


----------



## jonasimi (2010 December 23)

Köszönöm, 1-el több.


----------



## Roneen (2010 December 23)

18


----------



## jonasimi (2010 December 23)

Én is köszönöm.


----------



## jonasimi (2010 December 23)

Abigel573 írta:


> Kreáltam egy mindegy mit ír be szóláncot a kezdőknek... azt se használják...
> Talán túl egyszerű.


Én se vagyok nagy irodalmár, de azért kösz.


----------



## jonasimi (2010 December 23)

roneen írta:


> 18


 
11


----------



## jackpapa85 (2010 December 23)

Köszi 1


----------



## jackpapa85 (2010 December 23)

köszi 2


----------



## xxk (2010 December 23)

Úgy látom, még "tag" vagyok, pedig már "állandó tag"-nak kellene lennem. Mi kell a változáshoz?


----------



## jackpapa85 (2010 December 23)

köszi 3


----------



## jonasimi (2010 December 23)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


 Köszönöm még egyszer!!!


----------



## mcsaba1 (2010 December 23)

koszi 2


----------



## mcsaba1 (2010 December 23)

jonasimi írta:


> Köszönöm még egyszer!!!


 en is koszi


----------



## jonasimi (2010 December 23)

jackpapa85 írta:


> köszi 3


 
Nekem már 13!


----------



## mcsaba1 (2010 December 23)

meg 17


----------



## jonasimi (2010 December 23)

mcsaba1 írta:


> koszi 2


 

Nekem már 14!!!!


----------



## jonasimi (2010 December 23)

mcsaba1 írta:


> meg 17


 
15


----------



## mcsaba1 (2010 December 23)

jonasimi írta:


> Nekem már 13!


 meg 17


----------



## mcsaba1 (2010 December 23)

xxk írta:


> Na most már csak 1 van hátra


haladok en is


----------



## mcsaba1 (2010 December 23)

FeNe92 írta:


> Az igaz szerelem ritkaság,
> de jobb mint a másnaposság


 igaz!!!


----------



## jonasimi (2010 December 23)

Pedig csak egy pár könyvet szeretnék letölteni. De sok ez a 20.


----------



## mcsaba1 (2010 December 23)

jonasimi írta:


> Nekem már 13!


jol haladsz


----------



## mcsaba1 (2010 December 23)

pibi-33 írta:


> székely bácsi kérdezi a fiától, hogy mennyi az idő.
> - 10 perc múlva kettő - feleli az, mire kap egy taslit.
> - ezt miért kaptam? - kérdi, mire a válasz:
> - nem azt kérdeztem, hogy 10 perc múlva mennyi idő lesz


 :d


----------



## Alabian (2010 December 23)

*1*

Üdv mindenkinek, Magyarországról,


----------



## jonasimi (2010 December 23)

17. v. 18


----------



## mcsaba1 (2010 December 23)

jonasimi írta:


> Azért Én itt vagyok.


 :..:


----------



## Alabian (2010 December 23)

*2*

Budapestről. A magyar főváros igazán szép,


----------



## jonasimi (2010 December 23)

Alabian írta:


> Üdv mindenkinek, Magyarországról,


 Üdv!! Boldog Karácsonyt!!


----------



## mcsaba1 (2010 December 23)

mcsaba1 írta:


> koszi 2


----------



## Alabian (2010 December 23)

*3*

nekem a világ legszebb fővárosa. Igaz, sok rossz ember van,


----------



## Alabian (2010 December 23)

főleg az Országházban, ott igazán sok a barom.


----------



## jonasimi (2010 December 23)

Alabian írta:


> Budapestről. A magyar főváros igazán szép,


 

Én Pusztaszabolcsról! (60 Km)


----------



## mcsaba1 (2010 December 23)

ecetsav írta:


> tanulságos történetek


 szerintem is


----------



## Alabian (2010 December 23)

De a magyarok 2/3a rájuk szavazott, így nem lehet az országnak egy szava sem.


----------



## mcsaba1 (2010 December 23)

Szandianya írta:


> valaki meg tudja nekem mondani miért kell amúgy a 20 hozzászólás??? Érdekelne de nagyon....


 nem tudom sajna


----------



## jonasimi (2010 December 23)

alabian írta:


> budapestről. A magyar főváros igazán szép,


19


----------



## mcsaba1 (2010 December 23)

Bandika1 írta:


> Szia gyüjtöm a 20 ütenetet


meg van 7


----------



## mcsaba1 (2010 December 23)

leoko írta:


> 4


5


----------



## Alabian (2010 December 23)

Autóbusz-vezetésből élek, úgy-ahogy, nem egy egetverő a fizetés,


----------



## Alabian (2010 December 23)

de nekem még egyelőre megfelel, ugyanis nincs kit eltartsak.


----------



## mcsaba1 (2010 December 23)

era79 írta:


> helló


 4


----------



## jonasimi (2010 December 23)

mcsaba1 írta:


> nem tudom sajna


 

Én sem tudom, de nekem ez a 20.


További szép napokat!!!!!


----------



## mcsaba1 (2010 December 23)

radu24 írta:


> *ff*


 3


----------



## Alabian (2010 December 23)

Valszeg azért kell a 20 hsz, hogy ne csak egy letöltésre regelj


----------



## mcsaba1 (2010 December 23)

bandika1 írta:


> folyz köv


 2


----------



## Alabian (2010 December 23)

de ennek így sincs sok értelme


----------



## mcsaba1 (2010 December 23)

nho4 írta:


> kellene az a 20 hozzászólás, de valahogy nem megy... ._.


1


----------



## Alabian (2010 December 23)

meg a 2 nap... na mind1, megcsinálom


----------



## mcsaba1 (2010 December 23)

Alabian írta:


> Üdv mindenkinek, Magyarországról,


 udv


----------



## Alabian (2010 December 23)

holnap lesz a második nap, remélem akkor már működni fog a dolog


----------



## Alabian (2010 December 23)

na már csak 8 kell


----------



## jonasimi (2010 December 23)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


 
Köszönöm


----------



## Alabian (2010 December 23)

jó ez a fórum, van sok érdekesség


----------



## SONÁJKA (2010 December 23)

Most regisztráltam, szeretnék teljes jogú tag lenni, ezért mindenki t üdvözlök!


----------



## Alabian (2010 December 23)

egy ceruza hever az asztalon előttem


----------



## Alabian (2010 December 23)

meg egy cetli, teleírva számokkal


----------



## Alabian (2010 December 23)

nem baj, hogy szét van floodolva a fórum ezen része?


----------



## Alabian (2010 December 23)

ez az első 20 hsz mindenkinek ilyen semmiről se szóló


----------



## Alabian (2010 December 23)

holnap itt a Karácsony


----------



## csemilia1 (2010 December 23)

Ezek a szabályok nem hatékonyak, nem érik el a céljukat, hisz az előzőekhez hasonló időfecsérlők születhetnek miatta.


----------



## Alabian (2010 December 23)

itthon már szólnak a karácsonyi zenék...
megvan a 20. hsz!


----------



## Alabian (2010 December 23)

csemilia1 írta:


> Ezek a szabályok nem hatékonyak, nem érik el a céljukat, hisz az előzőekhez hasonló időfecsérlők születhetnek miatta.


pontosan! kiss


----------



## csemilia1 (2010 December 23)

Javaslatom, hogy a regisztrálást követően egy - komoly, tartalmas - bejegyzés elég kellene, hogy legyen.


----------



## csemilia1 (2010 December 23)

Vannak, akik egyetértenek velem::444:


----------



## SONÁJKA (2010 December 23)

Most regisztráltam, szeretnék teljes jogú tag lenni, ezért mindenki t üdvözlök!


----------



## pollilnat (2010 December 23)

Frissen regisztráltként beköszönök. Sziasztok, örülök, h itt lehetek!


----------



## pollilnat (2010 December 23)

Mondjuk szívesebben gyűjtögetnék a szójátékos fórumokban.


----------



## pollilnat (2010 December 23)

De ha ez ennek a topicnak a rendeltetése, akkor itt fogok.


----------



## pollilnat (2010 December 23)

Mindjárt itt a Karácsony.


----------



## ttonyo (2010 December 23)

*köszöntő*

Sziasztok


----------



## pollilnat (2010 December 23)

Idén sem lesz fehér sajna.


----------



## kovacs47lajos (2010 December 23)

Melitta írta:


> 1, jelen


 2 jelen


----------



## ttonyo (2010 December 23)

Akkor most én is kezdek gyűjtögetni.


----------



## ttonyo (2010 December 23)

Ma este hatig dolgozom


----------



## ttonyo (2010 December 23)

senki nincs itt?


----------



## ttonyo (2010 December 23)

akkor folytatom


----------



## ttonyo (2010 December 23)

már csak 15 hiányzik


----------



## ttonyo (2010 December 23)

már csak 14 hiányzik


----------



## ttonyo (2010 December 23)

már csak 13 hiányzik


----------



## ttonyo (2010 December 23)

már csak 12 hiányzik


----------



## ttonyo (2010 December 23)

ritka lassan haladok


----------



## ttonyo (2010 December 23)

még mindig senki?


----------



## ormika (2010 December 23)

Betti1979 írta:


> Szia!
> 
> Az aláírásomban az utolsó linkre kattintasz (rar fájlok ki és betömörítése), ott szájbarágósan magyarázzák a winrar használatát. Az egyetlen dolog amire figyelni kell, hogy a kötetnagyságot nem megában, hanem byte-ban kell megadni. Én 8300000 szoktam beírni.




Én így szoktam beírni 6mb és gond nélkül megcsinálja


----------



## ttonyo (2010 December 23)

akkor továbbra is egyedül gyűjtögetek


----------



## kovacs47lajos (2010 December 23)

kovacs47lajos írta:


> 2 jelen


 
Minden fórum olvasónak Békés Boldog Karácsonyt kívánok.


----------



## ttonyo (2010 December 23)

sajnos csak holnap leszek aktív


----------



## ttonyo (2010 December 23)

már nem kell sok


----------



## ttonyo (2010 December 23)

már csak 5


----------



## ttonyo (2010 December 23)

és még egy kicsi


----------



## ttonyo (2010 December 23)

még mindig hiányzik pár


----------



## ttonyo (2010 December 23)

na még vagy hármat


----------



## ttonyo (2010 December 23)

holnap embertelen halászléfőzés készülik


----------



## ttonyo (2010 December 23)

és most az utolsó

mára ennyi
köszönöm

sziasztok


----------



## DaeMonS (2010 December 23)

azz


----------



## radu24 (2010 December 23)

Ha valakinek meg vannnak Az én rózsám olyan szép midi


----------



## MrNightbird (2010 December 23)

Szia kedves Melitta, köszöntelek Erdélyből, egészen el vagyok ámulva mennyire gazdag ez a forum. Nem csak töltögetni jöttem, érdekes olvasgani a világ magyarjainak az gondolatait. Üdv, Gábor


----------



## radu24 (2010 December 23)

*midi*



radu24 írta:


> Ha valakinek meg vannnak Az én rózsám olyan szép midi


bbbbb


----------



## radu24 (2010 December 23)

*midi*



radu24 írta:


> bbbbb


midi............


----------



## Roudi (2010 December 23)

*20 hozzászólás*

Sziasztok!

Akkor az elsőn máris túl vagyok, köszönöm a lehetőséget.


----------



## Roudi (2010 December 23)

Magyarország, 2010.12.23... a helyzet változatlan.


----------



## Roudi (2010 December 23)

De fel a fejjel, van minek örülni


----------



## Roudi (2010 December 23)

néhány perc múlva megszerzem, ami kell...


----------



## Roudi (2010 December 23)

talán lassítanom kellene... 20mp-es szabály


----------



## Roudi (2010 December 23)

Közeledik a karácsony... végre


----------



## Roudi (2010 December 23)

Jó dolog ez a jelenléti ív


----------



## Roudi (2010 December 23)

de térjünk vissza a karácsonyra


----------



## Roudi (2010 December 23)

azért várom, mert legalább elmúlik. Az elmúlt két hét maga volt a pokol


----------



## Roudi (2010 December 23)

Ez már a 10. üzenet


----------



## Roudi (2010 December 23)

Apró örömök az életben... amikor túl vagyunk már a felén


----------



## Roudi (2010 December 23)

olyan ez, mint a csütörtök a munkahelyen


----------



## Roudi (2010 December 23)

Délután már mindenki a pénteket várja


----------



## Roudi (2010 December 23)

Akkor meg aztán már reggel korán elmegy a munkakedv, én bezzeg itt ülhetek 6-ig.


----------



## Roudi (2010 December 23)

Mert meg kell várnom, amíg mindenki befejezi a melót, az enyém utána kezdődik igazán.


----------



## szaboi9 (2010 December 23)

Ez vajon hanyadik?


----------



## szaboi9 (2010 December 23)

Most már tudom. A következő:12


----------



## szaboi9 (2010 December 23)

Hol a 12-esm?


----------



## szaboi9 (2010 December 23)

Áhh. Megvan. Míg itt írogatok, megnéztem (hallgattam) egy jó filmet: Légcsavar


----------



## szaboi9 (2010 December 23)

No mindjárt elérem a 20 hozzászólás 3/4-ét.


----------



## szaboi9 (2010 December 23)

"Bingóóó. Jó ez a móka!" (Tűz a víz alá c. filmből.)


----------



## szaboi9 (2010 December 23)

No, akkor gyarapítsuk üzeneteink számát.


----------



## szaboi9 (2010 December 23)

De az előzőt miért nem számolta? (No majd most!)


----------



## szaboi9 (2010 December 23)

Egy internetes szavazás eredményeképpen: 
*Magyarország kedvenc szaloncukra a Zselés-gyümölcsös szaloncukor.*


----------



## szaboi9 (2010 December 23)

No hát akkor, kedves Mindenki: Áldott Karácsonyi Ünnepeket kívánok!
(20. üzenet)


----------



## Roudi (2010 December 23)

Itt vagyok ám még mindig


----------



## Poloboy (2010 December 23)

*első*

hello


----------



## Poloboy (2010 December 23)

1


----------



## Poloboy (2010 December 23)

2 . hozzászólásom  és nagyon örülök h itt lehetek


----------



## Poloboy (2010 December 23)

4 . hozzászólásom  és nagyon örülök h itt lehetek


----------



## Poloboy (2010 December 23)

5. hozzászólásom  és nagyon örülök h itt lehetek


----------



## Poloboy (2010 December 23)

6 . hozzászólásom  és nagyon örülök h itt lehetek


----------



## Roudi (2010 December 23)

Affene, lemaradtam


----------



## Poloboy (2010 December 23)

7 . hozzászólásom  és nagyon örülök h itt lehetek


----------



## Roudi (2010 December 23)

ez van, ha az ember dolgozni kezd


----------



## Poloboy (2010 December 23)

8 . hozzászólásom  és nagyon örülök h itt lehetek


----------



## Roudi (2010 December 23)

megint kaptam egy melót


----------



## Poloboy (2010 December 23)

9 . hozzászólásom  és nagyon örülök h itt lehetek


----------



## Poloboy (2010 December 23)

10 . hozzászólásom  és nagyon örülök h itt lehetek


----------



## Roudi (2010 December 23)

na, ez már tipikus női munka lesz... persze ők majd 3-án kezdenek dolgozni, nekem meg idavágják.


----------



## Poloboy (2010 December 23)

11 . hozzászólásom  és nagyon örülök h itt lehetek


----------



## Poloboy (2010 December 23)

12 . hozzászólásom  és nagyon örülök h itt lehetek


----------



## Poloboy (2010 December 23)

13 . hozzászólásom  és nagyon örülök h itt lehetek


----------



## Poloboy (2010 December 23)

14 . hozzászólásom  és nagyon örülök h itt lehetek


----------



## Poloboy (2010 December 23)

15 . hozzászólásom  és nagyon örülök h itt lehetek


----------



## Poloboy (2010 December 23)

16 . hozzászólásom  és nagyon örülök h itt lehetek


----------



## Poloboy (2010 December 23)

17 . hozzászólásom  és nagyon örülök h itt lehetek


----------



## Poloboy (2010 December 23)

18 . hozzászólásom  és nagyon örülök h itt lehetek


----------



## Poloboy (2010 December 23)

19 . hozzászólásom  és nagyon örülök h itt lehetek


----------



## Poloboy (2010 December 23)

20 . hozzászólásom  és nagyon örülök h itt lehetek


----------



## Roudi (2010 December 23)

még egyet beszúrok, mert még mindig nem tudom leszedni, amire szükségem van


----------



## Poloboy (2010 December 23)

Plusz a ráadás


----------



## sramko.kata (2010 December 23)

Békés szeretetteljes ünnepeket kívánok mindenkinek.

Kata


----------



## xtimy (2010 December 23)

Békés Boldog Karácsonyi Ünnepeket kívánok mindenkinek!


----------



## vampirsson (2010 December 23)

Remélem össze is jön


----------



## Czeni (2010 December 23)

Sziasztok! Új tag vagyok még, de nagyon örülök, hogy csatlakozhatok ehhez a jó kis csapathoz!


----------



## porcicska (2010 December 23)

*első megjegyzésem *

Hát értelmes.


----------



## porcicska (2010 December 23)

Imádom a fölösleges dolgokat


----------



## porcicska (2010 December 23)

jól csinálom ezt a bejegyzés vagy megjegyzés dolgot vajon? XD


----------



## porcicska (2010 December 23)

És már csak 16 kell:'D


----------



## porcicska (2010 December 23)

Haza akarok menni XDDDD


----------



## porcicska (2010 December 23)

Ja itthon vagyok XDDDDD


----------



## porcicska (2010 December 23)

mire jó ez?:"D


----------



## porcicska (2010 December 23)

Gratulálok


----------



## porcicska (2010 December 23)

már csak 11


----------



## porcicska (2010 December 23)

pfejjjjjjj XDDDDDDD


----------



## porcicska (2010 December 23)

Ha nem lesz jó


----------



## porcicska (2010 December 23)

a fény harcosának kézikönyve


----------



## porcicska (2010 December 23)

vagy nem is tudom letölteni


----------



## porcicska (2010 December 23)

akkor


----------



## porcicska (2010 December 23)

nagyon


----------



## porcicska (2010 December 23)

ideges


----------



## porcicska (2010 December 23)

leszek xD


----------



## porcicska (2010 December 23)

amúgy


----------



## porcicska (2010 December 23)

boldog karit


----------



## porcicska (2010 December 23)

mindenkinek


----------



## atis64 (2010 December 23)

Gáspár Laci az egyik legtöbbet profitáló a Megasztárosok közül.)


----------



## atis64 (2010 December 23)

Igazán nagyszerű dalok és az előadók is fantasztikusak!)Nálam Veca,Nikolas Csaba....


----------



## atis64 (2010 December 23)

Igazán kimerítő válasz.Grat Atyámfia!:smile:


----------



## DzsonConor (2010 December 23)

Mindenhol van válság, hogy a nyomorultak lássák:
A hitelből vett ásóikkal a saját sírjukat ássák


----------



## DzsonConor (2010 December 23)

Amikor kivágod az utolsó fát,
megmérgezed az utolsó folyót,
és kifogod az utolsó halat,
rájössz, a pénz nem ehető!
indián mondás


----------



## DzsonConor (2010 December 23)

Savanyú a szőlő mondta az oroszlán és felfalta a szüretelőket!


----------



## porcicska (2010 December 23)

Már összeszedtem és mégsem enged  Lehet, azért, mert új jelszót kértem?  Nem tudom leszedni a fény harcosának kézikönyvét :'''(


----------



## DzsonConor (2010 December 23)

"Magyarnak lenni akkora teher, hogy aki sokat viseli, megerősödik!" 
Wass Albert


----------



## DzsonConor (2010 December 23)

Időnként elmegyek az orvoshoz, és megvizsgáltatom vele magam, mert az orvos is élni akar.
Aztán elmegyek a gyógyszertárba, és kiváltom az orvosságot, mert a patikus is élni akar.
Aztán a gyógyszert a csatornába öntöm - mert én is élni akarok!
Mark Twain


----------



## DzsonConor (2010 December 23)

"A világot egészen más személyek kormányozzák, mint azt a beavatatlanok gondolják."
- Benjamin Disraeli


----------



## DzsonConor (2010 December 23)

"Az egyetemes hazugság korában
igazat mondani forradalmi tett."
- George Orwell


----------



## DzsonConor (2010 December 23)

"Elmebeteg emberek irányítják világunkat elmebeteg célokkal. És az egészben az a legelmebetegebb, hogy aki erről beszél, azt azonnal elmebeteggé nyilvánítják."
- John Lennon


----------



## DzsonConor (2010 December 23)

"Amivel világszerte szemben állunk,
az egy monolitikus, könyörtelen összeesküvés, mely egyre növekvő befolyását elsősorban rejtett eszközökkel éri el."
- John F. Kennedy


----------



## DzsonConor (2010 December 23)

" A gondolkodás olyan mint az ejtőernyő. Akkor jó, ha nyitott! "


----------



## DzsonConor (2010 December 23)

Vannak, akik azt hiszik, a szabadság azt jelenti, azt tehetnek, amit akarnak - másokkal is.
Arnold Glasgow


----------



## laci0303 (2010 December 23)

1


----------



## atis64 (2010 December 23)

Csak pozitívan!


----------



## laci0303 (2010 December 23)

5


----------



## laci0303 (2010 December 23)

_667u657_


----------



## laci0303 (2010 December 23)

7


----------



## laci0303 (2010 December 23)

ötödik hozzászólás


----------



## laci0303 (2010 December 23)

hatodik hozzászólás


----------



## laci0303 (2010 December 23)

hetedik hozzászólás hetedik hozzászólás hetedik hozzászólás hetedik hozzászólás hetedik hozzászólás hetedik hozzászólás hetedik hozzászólás hetedik hozzászólás hetedik hozzászólás hetedik hozzászólás hetedik hozzászólás hetedik hozzászólás hetedik hozzászólás hetedik hozzászólás hetedik hozzászólás hetedik hozzászólás hetedik hozzászólás hetedik hozzászólás hetedik hozzászólás hetedik hozzászólás hetedik hozzászólás hetedik hozzászólás hetedik hozzászólás hetedik hozzászólás hetedik hozzászólás hetedik hozzászólás hetedik hozzászólás hetedik hozzászólás hetedik hozzászólás hetedik hozzászólás hetedik hozzászólás hetedik hozzászólás hetedik hozzászólás hetedik hozzászólás hetedik hozzászólás hetedik hozzászólás hetedik hozzászólás hetedik hozzászólás hetedik hozzászólás hetedik hozzászólás hetedik hozzászólás hetedik hozzászólás hetedik hozzászólás hetedik hozzászólás


----------



## laci0303 (2010 December 23)

8888888888888888888888


----------



## laci0303 (2010 December 23)

9999999999


----------



## laci0303 (2010 December 23)

1000000000000000000000000000


----------



## laci0303 (2010 December 23)

11. hozzászólás


----------



## laci0303 (2010 December 23)

12.


----------



## laci0303 (2010 December 23)

13


----------



## laci0303 (2010 December 23)

14


----------



## laci0303 (2010 December 23)

15


----------



## laci0303 (2010 December 23)

16


----------



## laci0303 (2010 December 23)

17


----------



## laci0303 (2010 December 23)

198


----------



## laci0303 (2010 December 23)

19


----------



## laci0303 (2010 December 23)

20


----------



## Mini02 (2010 December 23)

hello


----------



## Mini02 (2010 December 23)

16


----------



## Mini02 (2010 December 23)

17


----------



## Mini02 (2010 December 23)

18


----------



## Mini02 (2010 December 23)

19


----------



## ragnta (2010 December 23)

1


----------



## Mini02 (2010 December 23)

20


----------



## ragnta (2010 December 23)

2


----------



## ragnta (2010 December 23)

3


----------



## ragnta (2010 December 23)

4


----------



## ragnta (2010 December 23)

5


----------



## ragnta (2010 December 23)

6


----------



## ragnta (2010 December 23)

7


----------



## ragnta (2010 December 23)

8


----------



## ragnta (2010 December 23)

9


----------



## ragnta (2010 December 23)

10


----------



## ragnta (2010 December 23)

18


----------



## ragnta (2010 December 23)

19


----------



## ragnta (2010 December 23)

30


----------



## ragnta (2010 December 23)

31


----------



## brunó1945 (2010 December 23)

Boldog Békés Karácsonyt Minden Kedves idelátogatónak és mindenki másnak ezen a világon.


----------



## atis64 (2010 December 23)

kiss
Köszi!


----------



## atis64 (2010 December 23)

Boldog békés Karácsonyt Mindenkinek!


----------



## ichbin (2010 December 23)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


----------



## atis64 (2010 December 23)

18


----------



## atis64 (2010 December 23)

Élek a lehetőséggel.


----------



## atis64 (2010 December 23)

Üdvözlök Mindenkit!)


----------



## miskina (2010 December 23)

Melitta írta:


> 1, jelen


----------



## brian97 (2010 December 23)

*Jelentett elem*

asd


----------



## miskina (2010 December 23)

kiss


1valaky írta:


> szuper vagykiss


----------



## brian97 (2010 December 23)

csa

kéne karács


----------



## brian97 (2010 December 23)

*asder*

csáó


----------



## brian97 (2010 December 23)

*rendes zebe*

kéne szülimap


----------



## brian97 (2010 December 23)

csáó


----------



## brian97 (2010 December 23)

*stop*

van fesztets


----------



## brian97 (2010 December 23)

*asderte*

123asd


----------



## brian97 (2010 December 23)

széplek


----------



## brian97 (2010 December 23)

majdha


----------



## brian97 (2010 December 23)

*lasd*

kellene 1 paris zene


----------



## brian97 (2010 December 23)

vannektek egy szépes?


----------



## brian97 (2010 December 23)

*fdsf*

egy jó kék asd er


----------



## brian97 (2010 December 23)

halihoooooooo hamilton?


----------



## brian97 (2010 December 23)

*csaás*

csacsacsacascasácasácásacásaácasácsaáasas


----------



## brian97 (2010 December 23)

*kellemne*

tudtok nekem 1 zenét?


----------



## brian97 (2010 December 23)

egy shakira zene kellene


----------



## brian97 (2010 December 23)

attol a nem tom h hivjaktol kellene?


----------



## brian97 (2010 December 23)

csak a szepsegnezet


----------



## brian97 (2010 December 23)

olyan csuny az a karomokaádas


----------



## brian97 (2010 December 23)

*szeritek*

mint 1 kis leama


----------



## brian97 (2010 December 23)

asd


----------



## eszty130 (2010 December 23)

Hát hali!
Nos akkor nekikezdek: 1


----------



## eszty130 (2010 December 23)

2 próbálom azért kommentálni is


----------



## eszty130 (2010 December 23)

3 elég a szomorúságból...na ezt nem tom honnan szedtem


----------



## eszty130 (2010 December 23)

4 ez rettentően izgi


----------



## eszty130 (2010 December 23)

5 mindjárt itt a karácsony!!


----------



## eszty130 (2010 December 23)

6 megy ez ha akarom


----------



## eszty130 (2010 December 23)

7 utána meg a szilveszter


----------



## eszty130 (2010 December 23)

8:55:


----------



## eszty130 (2010 December 23)

9 aztán érettségi pff


----------



## eszty130 (2010 December 23)

10


----------



## eszty130 (2010 December 23)

11:d


----------



## eszty130 (2010 December 23)

12 ez egész egyszerű


----------



## eszty130 (2010 December 23)

13


----------



## eszty130 (2010 December 23)

14:d


----------



## eszty130 (2010 December 23)

15


----------



## eszty130 (2010 December 23)

16 wííí


----------



## eszty130 (2010 December 23)

17 ez egész jól halad


----------



## eszty130 (2010 December 23)

18


----------



## eszty130 (2010 December 23)

19 utolsónak tuti üzenek vmit


----------



## eszty130 (2010 December 23)

20 A mazsola egy rémült arcú szőlőszem.


----------



## bigfeher (2010 December 23)

**

dasgbwrethrsthn


----------



## bigfeher (2010 December 23)

**

rethrszjzkum


----------



## szepikata (2010 December 23)

sziasztok

Ide is próbáltam már írni, de nem tudom, hogy sikerült e, lehet máshová ment. Na mindegy, most hogy itt vagyok üdvözlök mindenkit, és remélem, hogy sok szépet fogok látni, majd itt ha lesz rá jogosultságom.


----------



## egonia (2010 December 23)

*.*

1


----------



## egonia (2010 December 23)

*m*

2


----------



## egonia (2010 December 23)

*k*

3


----------



## egonia (2010 December 23)

*l*

4


----------



## egonia (2010 December 23)

*é*

5


----------



## egonia (2010 December 23)

*l*

6


----------



## egonia (2010 December 23)

*l*

7


----------



## egonia (2010 December 23)

*.*

8


----------



## egonia (2010 December 23)

*é*

9


----------



## egonia (2010 December 23)

*á*

10


----------



## egonia (2010 December 23)

*-*

11


----------



## egonia (2010 December 23)

*-*

12


----------



## egonia (2010 December 23)

*ű*

13


----------



## egonia (2010 December 23)

*.*


----------



## egonia (2010 December 23)

*á-*

15


----------



## egonia (2010 December 23)

*Á*

16


----------



## egonia (2010 December 23)

*.*

17


----------



## egonia (2010 December 23)

*Ű*

18


----------



## egonia (2010 December 23)

*.é*

19


----------



## egonia (2010 December 23)




----------



## egonia (2010 December 23)

*k*

:d


----------



## ll0123ll (2010 December 23)

1


----------



## ll0123ll (2010 December 23)

2


----------



## ll0123ll (2010 December 23)

3


----------



## ll0123ll (2010 December 23)

4


----------



## ll0123ll (2010 December 23)

5


----------



## ll0123ll (2010 December 23)

6


----------



## ll0123ll (2010 December 23)

7


----------



## ll0123ll (2010 December 23)

8


----------



## ll0123ll (2010 December 23)

9


----------



## ll0123ll (2010 December 23)

10


----------



## ll0123ll (2010 December 23)

11


----------



## ll0123ll (2010 December 23)

12


----------



## ll0123ll (2010 December 23)

13


----------



## ll0123ll (2010 December 23)

14


----------



## ll0123ll (2010 December 23)

15


----------



## ll0123ll (2010 December 23)

16


----------



## ll0123ll (2010 December 23)

17


----------



## ll0123ll (2010 December 23)

18


----------



## ll0123ll (2010 December 23)

19


----------



## ll0123ll (2010 December 23)

20


----------



## ll0123ll (2010 December 23)

Jelen!


----------



## bandij (2010 December 23)

*egy*



Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg



egy


----------



## bandij (2010 December 23)

ketto


----------



## bandij (2010 December 23)

harom


----------



## bandij (2010 December 23)

negy


----------



## bandij (2010 December 23)

ot


----------



## bandij (2010 December 23)

hat


----------



## bandij (2010 December 23)

het


----------



## bandij (2010 December 23)

nyolc


----------



## bandij (2010 December 23)

kilenc


----------



## bandij (2010 December 23)

tiz


----------



## bandij (2010 December 23)

tizenegy


----------



## bandij (2010 December 23)

tizenketto


----------



## bandij (2010 December 23)

tizenharom


----------



## bandij (2010 December 23)

tizennegy


----------



## bandij (2010 December 23)

tizenot


----------



## bandij (2010 December 23)

tizenhat


----------



## bandij (2010 December 24)

tizenhet


----------



## bandij (2010 December 24)

tizennyolc


----------



## bandij (2010 December 24)

tizenkilenc


----------



## bandij (2010 December 24)

husz


----------



## bandij (2010 December 24)

21


----------



## negytoll (2010 December 24)

Elnézést a türelmetlenségemért, talán 17


----------



## negytoll (2010 December 24)

18


----------



## negytoll (2010 December 24)

19


----------



## negytoll (2010 December 24)

20


----------



## eroservin (2010 December 24)

*Koszonom*

Koszonom


Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


----------



## eroservin (2010 December 24)

*Koszonom*

Koszonom


eroservin írta:


> Koszonom


----------



## eroservin (2010 December 24)

*Koszonom*

Koszonom


eroservin írta:


> Koszonom


----------



## eroservin (2010 December 24)

*Koszonom*

Kosz


eroservin írta:


> Koszonom


----------



## eroservin (2010 December 24)

*Bekoszonok*

Udv


eroservin írta:


> Koszonom


----------



## eroservin (2010 December 24)

*Udv*

Udv


eroservin írta:


> Kosz


----------



## eroservin (2010 December 24)

*Sziasztok*

Szia


eroservin írta:


> Udv


----------



## eroservin (2010 December 24)

*Szia*

Szia


eroservin írta:


> Koszonom


----------



## eroservin (2010 December 24)

*Hello*

Hello


eroservin írta:


> Udv


----------



## eroservin (2010 December 24)

*Hello *

Helo


eroservin írta:


> Koszonom


----------



## eroservin (2010 December 24)

*Hello Szia*




eroservin írta:


> Hello


----------



## eroservin (2010 December 24)

**




eroservin írta:


>


----------



## eroservin (2010 December 24)

* Szia*

))


eroservin írta:


>


----------



## eroservin (2010 December 24)

*Hey*

Hello


eroservin írta:


> ))


----------



## eroservin (2010 December 24)

*))*

)


eroservin írta:


> ))


----------



## eroservin (2010 December 24)

*csak beszolok*




eroservin írta:


> )


----------



## eroservin (2010 December 24)

*Sia mia*

sia


eroservin írta:


>


----------



## eroservin (2010 December 24)

*Siaaaa*

Hello


eroservin írta:


> Hello


----------



## eroservin (2010 December 24)

*Beszolok*

))


eroservin írta:


>


----------



## eroservin (2010 December 24)

*Udv mindenkinek*




eroservin írta:


> Hello


----------



## eroservin (2010 December 24)

*Ujra itt*

udv


Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


----------



## eroservin (2010 December 24)

*Ujra itt *


----------



## brokend (2010 December 24)

*Első hozzászólás!*

Első hozzászólás!


----------



## brokend (2010 December 24)

2-ik


----------



## brokend (2010 December 24)

3-ik


----------



## brokend (2010 December 24)

4-ik


----------



## brokend (2010 December 24)

*na*

5-ik


----------



## brokend (2010 December 24)

6-ik


----------



## brokend (2010 December 24)

7-ik


----------



## brokend (2010 December 24)

*hmm*

8-ik


----------



## brokend (2010 December 24)

*hm*

9-ik


----------



## brokend (2010 December 24)

10-ik


----------



## brokend (2010 December 24)

*hu*

11-ik


----------



## brokend (2010 December 24)

*ha*

12-ik


----------



## brokend (2010 December 24)

*-*

13-ik


----------



## brokend (2010 December 24)

*--*

14-ik


----------



## brokend (2010 December 24)

*--*

15-ik


----------



## brokend (2010 December 24)

*4*

16-ik


----------



## brokend (2010 December 24)

*99*

17-ik


----------



## brokend (2010 December 24)

*aa*

18-ik


----------



## brokend (2010 December 24)

*x*

19-ik


----------



## brokend (2010 December 24)

*Xx*

20-ik utolso remelem


----------



## Mathee (2010 December 24)

Üdv mindenkinek!


----------



## Mathee (2010 December 24)

Köszönöm szépen!


----------



## Mathee (2010 December 24)

Köszönöm hogy tagja lehetek a fórumnak!


----------



## Mathee (2010 December 24)

Remélem a későbbiekben sok hasznosat találok itt.


----------



## Mathee (2010 December 24)

És jó társaságot.


----------



## Mathee (2010 December 24)

Jó ez a hely!


----------



## Mathee (2010 December 24)

Köszönöm


----------



## Mathee (2010 December 24)

Köszönöm


----------



## Mathee (2010 December 24)

Köszönöm


----------



## Mathee (2010 December 24)

Köszönöm


----------



## Mathee (2010 December 24)

Köszönöm


----------



## Mathee (2010 December 24)

Köszönöm


----------



## Mathee (2010 December 24)

Köszönöm


----------



## Evelyen (2010 December 24)

Üdvözlet mindenkinek Újfaluból!
Nagyon tetszik máris ez az oldal, pedig még alig láttam belőle valamit!


----------



## Evelyen (2010 December 24)

Mindig is érdekeltek a kézimunkák, de arra sohasem gondoltam, hogy egy 6 személye asztalra fogok terítőt hímezni.
A négy sarka már megvan. 
Szemben lévő sarkain sweet home, ismét szemben édes otthon. és még négy tenyérnyi rózsa mind mellett.


----------



## Evelyen (2010 December 24)

Gratulálok ezt nevezem kitartásnak és igazi munkakedvnek, Rólad igazán el lehet mondani hogy szereted a kézimunkázást, és a vele kapcsolatos dolgokat
Szia


----------



## Evelyen (2010 December 24)

Kellemes Karácsonyt és sikerekben gazdag Boldog Új évet kívánok mindenkinek


----------



## Evelyen (2010 December 24)

Ez még csak a 7. lesz de igyekszem


----------



## Evelyen (2010 December 24)

8. jó munkához idő kell


----------



## Evelyen (2010 December 24)

Segítséget tudtok majd adni, ha valamilyen kérdésem lenne, vagy nagyon elrontanék valamit? Tudom, hogy furán hangzik, mert azért csak neten keresztül írogatunk, de ha megoldható lenne pl.: színeknél javaslat, ha nem kapok megfelelőt.... árnyalatban


----------



## Evelyen (2010 December 24)

9. lett


----------



## Evelyen (2010 December 24)

Eljutottam talán a feléig?


----------



## Evelyen (2010 December 24)

11.-ik


----------



## Evelyen (2010 December 24)

12.-ik


----------



## Evelyen (2010 December 24)

Ez már a szerencsés 13-as


----------



## Evelyen (2010 December 24)

14.-ik


----------



## Evelyen (2010 December 24)

Tévesztettem már ez lesz a 16.


----------



## Evelyen (2010 December 24)

Jön 17.


----------



## Evelyen (2010 December 24)

Még van hátra 3 db


----------



## Evelyen (2010 December 24)

19. küldése


----------



## Evelyen (2010 December 24)

20. és egyben remélem bejutottam a regisztráltak közé


----------



## Evelyen (2010 December 24)

Minden lénynek és minden embernek, bogárnak, fűszálnak és csillagnak külön zenéje van, mert a teremtés nem más, mint eleven rezgés, energia-hullámzás, a boldog szellem vibrációja.


----------



## Evelyen (2010 December 24)

Köszönöm a lehetőséget az oldal szerkeztőinek


----------



## Mathee (2010 December 24)

Köszönöm


----------



## Mathee (2010 December 24)

Köszönöm


----------



## Mathee (2010 December 24)

Köszönöm


----------



## Mathee (2010 December 24)

Köszönöm szépen


----------



## Mathee (2010 December 24)

Köszönöm


----------



## Mathee (2010 December 24)

Köszönöm szépen!


----------



## Mathee (2010 December 24)

Köszönöm szépen!


----------



## markoszp (2010 December 24)

Zseniális, megunhatatlan mű (a vörös potsakocsi). Azt kívánom, bárcsak manapság is ilyen lenne Budapest...


----------



## markoszp (2010 December 24)

Van valaki, aki látta Háy János Házasságon innen és túl című művét Rátóti Zoltánnal???


----------



## markoszp (2010 December 24)

Szerintem a halálbüntetés nem jelent szenvedést, az életfogyt viszont kínzás.


----------



## markoszp (2010 December 24)

ez tényleg érdekes


----------



## markoszp (2010 December 24)

nem hittem volna


----------



## markoszp (2010 December 24)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KeZEn7Tq0GU


----------



## markoszp (2010 December 24)

b


----------



## markoszp (2010 December 24)

csinálhatnánk egy kis karácsonyi hangulatot


----------



## markoszp (2010 December 24)

mit szóltok?


----------



## markoszp (2010 December 24)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MBagqdscIdQ&feature=related


----------



## Bjj72 (2010 December 24)

*Jelentett elem*

j


----------



## markoszp (2010 December 24)

én nagyon szeretem ezt a számot


----------



## markoszp (2010 December 24)

meg ezt is:


----------



## markoszp (2010 December 24)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MBagqdscIdQ&feature=related


----------



## markoszp (2010 December 24)

ha emlékeztek, ez egy vodafone reklám zenéje volt.


----------



## markoszp (2010 December 24)

de akkor jöjjön még egy karácsonyi kéasszikus:


----------



## markoszp (2010 December 24)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0m_giioppT4


----------



## markoszp (2010 December 24)

gondolom nem csak én szeretem wayne-t


----------



## markoszp (2010 December 24)

mi is volt annak a matthew brotherick filmnek a címe?


----------



## markoszp (2010 December 24)

Tudjátok, amiben ezt a számot énekli?


----------



## markoszp (2010 December 24)

nos, egy tábla milka jár a helyes megfejtőknek


----------



## bubu57 (2010 December 24)

igen jó lenne ha működne ez az oldal


----------



## mrmedor (2010 December 24)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


Köszönöm a lehetőséget.


----------



## mrmedor (2010 December 24)

Köszi.


----------



## mrmedor (2010 December 24)

Kösz


----------



## mrmedor (2010 December 24)

Végre4


----------



## mrmedor (2010 December 24)

Nálunk süt a nap


----------



## mrmedor (2010 December 24)

*válasz*

Szerencse


----------



## mrmedor (2010 December 24)

Igen


----------



## mrmedor (2010 December 24)

Hozzászólás


----------



## kzoli38 (2010 December 24)

Áldott, békés ünnepeket kívánok mindenkinek!


----------



## mrmedor (2010 December 24)

Boldog karácsonyt!


----------



## mrmedor (2010 December 24)

Boldog Karácsonyt!


----------



## Bazso76 (2010 December 24)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg



Hát, én csak be szeretnék köszönni..  Fogalmam nincs mit kell csinálnom, 20 hozzászólást kell tennem????


----------



## Bazso76 (2010 December 24)

mrmedor írta:


> Boldog Karácsonyt!



Én is Boldog Karácsonyt Kívánok Mindenkinek!!!


----------



## Bazso76 (2010 December 24)

*1. hozzászólás*

 Itt vagyok. Ez az első hozzászólásom.... még 19 kell...  De kitartó vagyok! Boldog Karácsonyt Mindenkinek!


----------



## Bazso76 (2010 December 24)

*2.hozzászólás*

 Itt vagyok. Ez az 2.hozzászólásom.... még 18 kell...  De kitartó vagyok! Boldog Karácsonyt Mindenkinek!


----------



## Bazso76 (2010 December 24)

*3.*

 Itt vagyok. Ez az 3.hozzászólásom.... még 17 kell...  De kitartó vagyok! Boldog Karácsonyt Mindenkinek!


----------



## Bazso76 (2010 December 24)

Itt vagyok. Ez az 4.hozzászólásom.... még 16kell...  De kitartó vagyok! Boldog Karácsonyt Mindenkinek!


----------



## Bazso76 (2010 December 24)

Itt vagyok. Ez az 5.hozzászólásom.... még 15kell...  De kitartó vagyok! Boldog Karácsonyt Mindenkinek!


----------



## Bazso76 (2010 December 24)

Itt vagyok. Ez az 6.hozzászólásom.... még 14kell...  De kitartó vagyok! Boldog Karácsonyt Mindenkinek!


----------



## Bazso76 (2010 December 24)

Itt vagyok. Ez az 7.hozzászólásom.... még 13kell...  De kitartó vagyok! Boldog Karácsonyt Mindenkinek!


----------



## Bazso76 (2010 December 24)

Itt vagyok. Ez az 8.hozzászólásom.... még 12kell...  De kitartó vagyok! Boldog Karácsonyt Mindenkinek!


----------



## Bazso76 (2010 December 24)

Itt vagyok. Ez az 9.hozzászólásom.... még 11kell...  De kitartó vagyok! Boldog Karácsonyt Mindenkinek!


----------



## Bazso76 (2010 December 24)

Itt vagyok. Ez az 10.hozzászólásom.... még 10kell...  De kitartó vagyok! Boldog Karácsonyt Mindenkinek! És már a fele meg is van!!! De nem értem ennek így mi értelme van... ???


----------



## Bazso76 (2010 December 24)

Itt vagyok. Ez az 11. hozzászólásom.... még 9kell...  De kitartó vagyok! Boldog Karácsonyt Mindenkinek!


----------



## Bazso76 (2010 December 24)

Itt vagyok. Ez az 12.hozzászólásom.... még 8kell...  De kitartó vagyok! Boldog Karácsonyt Mindenkinek!


----------



## Bazso76 (2010 December 24)

Itt vagyok. Ez az 13.hozzászólásom.... még 7 kell...  De kitartó vagyok! Boldog Karácsonyt Mindenkinek!


----------



## Bazso76 (2010 December 24)

Itt vagyok. Ez az 14.hozzászólásom.... még 6kell...  De kitartó vagyok! Boldog Karácsonyt Mindenkinek!


----------



## Bazso76 (2010 December 24)

Itt vagyok. Ez az 15.hozzászólásom.... még 5kell...  De kitartó vagyok! Boldog Karácsonyt Mindenkinek!


----------



## Bazso76 (2010 December 24)

Itt vagyok. Ez az 16.hozzászólásom.... még 4 kell...  Hajrá Nekem!!!


----------



## Bazso76 (2010 December 24)

Itt vagyok. Ez az 17.hozzászólásom.... még 3kell...  De kitartó vagyok! Boldog Karácsonyt Mindenkinek!


----------



## Bazso76 (2010 December 24)

Itt vagyok. Ez az 18.hozzászólásom.... még 2kell...  De kitartó vagyok! Boldog Karácsonyt Mindenkinek!


----------



## Bazso76 (2010 December 24)

Itt vagyok. Ez az 19.hozzászólásom.... még 1kell...  De kitartó vagyok! Boldog Karácsonyt Mindenkinek! Ezt az egyet már csak kibírom...és akkor???


----------



## Bazso76 (2010 December 24)

Itt vagyok. Ez az 20. hozzászólásom.... még 000000kell...  De kitartó vagyok! Boldog Karácsonyt Mindenkinek! Megcsináltam! Hogyan tovbb??? 2 napot várnom kell... :-(


----------



## Korg PA500 (2010 December 24)

Boldog Karácsonyt Mindenkinek!


----------



## Korg PA500 (2010 December 24)

2. hsz


----------



## Korg PA500 (2010 December 24)

3.hsz


----------



## Korg PA500 (2010 December 24)

4. válasz


----------



## Korg PA500 (2010 December 24)

5. válasz


----------



## Korg PA500 (2010 December 24)

6.válasz


----------



## Korg PA500 (2010 December 24)

7.válasz


----------



## Korg PA500 (2010 December 24)

8.válasz


----------



## Korg PA500 (2010 December 24)

9.válasz


----------



## Korg PA500 (2010 December 24)

10.válasz


----------



## Korg PA500 (2010 December 24)

11.válasz


----------



## Korg PA500 (2010 December 24)

12.válasz


----------



## Korg PA500 (2010 December 24)

13.válasz


----------



## Korg PA500 (2010 December 24)

14.válasz


----------



## Korg PA500 (2010 December 24)

15.válasz


----------



## Korg PA500 (2010 December 24)

16.válasz


----------



## Korg PA500 (2010 December 24)

17.válasz


----------



## Korg PA500 (2010 December 24)

18.válasz


----------



## Korg PA500 (2010 December 24)

19.válasz


----------



## Korg PA500 (2010 December 24)

És 20. válasz


----------



## pengő (2010 December 24)

kissmindenkinek!


----------



## pengő (2010 December 24)

2.válasz


----------



## pengő (2010 December 24)

3.válasz


----------



## pengő (2010 December 24)

4.válsz


----------



## pengő (2010 December 24)

5.válasz


----------



## pengő (2010 December 24)

6.


----------



## pengő (2010 December 24)

7.


----------



## pengő (2010 December 24)

8.


----------



## pengő (2010 December 24)

9.


----------



## pengő (2010 December 24)

10 és folyt.köv.


----------



## pengő (2010 December 24)

11


----------



## pengő (2010 December 24)

12


----------



## pengő (2010 December 24)

13


----------



## pengő (2010 December 24)

megvan a 2/3-a!


----------



## pengő (2010 December 24)

4/5-e!


----------



## pengő (2010 December 24)

..rég voltam16..


----------



## pengő (2010 December 24)

17 sem leszek már..


----------



## pengő (2010 December 24)

mindjárt összejön


----------



## pengő (2010 December 24)

19.


----------



## pengő (2010 December 24)

..most pedig,mindenkinek, felhőtlen és nagyon boldog Karácsonyt, sok-sok -sok szeretetet!!


----------



## bent5 (2010 December 24)

*Ünnep*

Ó- IÓ- Vakáció?


----------



## e-eruska (2010 December 24)

Békés Boldog Karácsonyt Kivánok Mindenkinek!


----------



## panni-7 (2010 December 24)

Mindenkinek Áldott, Békés Karácsonyt kívánok!


----------



## DoKing (2010 December 24)

Kellemes Karácsonyt kívánok!


----------



## DoKing (2010 December 24)

*Kellemes Karácsonyt kívánok!*

Kellemes Karácsonyt kívánok!


----------



## janika4019 (2010 December 24)

*Jelentett elem*

janika4019 is bejelentette ezt az elemet.

A bejelentés oka:


> Szép napot.


----------



## DoKing (2010 December 24)

Kellemes Karácsonyt kívánok!


----------



## DoKing (2010 December 24)

*Kellemes Karácsonyt kívánok!*

kiss 
Kellemes Karácsonyt kívánok!


----------



## Stefibaba (2010 December 24)

Sziasztok. A nevem Stefibaba. Üdv mindenkinek!


----------



## Blitzmanbboy (2010 December 24)

hey


----------



## Blitzmanbboy (2010 December 24)

megvan a 20 hozzászólásom valamint a többnapos regisztrációm mégsem működik a zeneletöltés


----------



## lalr (2010 December 24)

1


----------



## lalr (2010 December 24)

b


----------



## lalr (2010 December 24)

o


----------



## lalr (2010 December 24)

l


----------



## lalr (2010 December 24)

d


----------



## lalr (2010 December 24)

_o_


----------



## lalr (2010 December 24)

g


----------



## lalr (2010 December 24)

k


----------



## lalr (2010 December 24)

a


----------



## lalr (2010 December 24)

r


----------



## lalr (2010 December 24)

á


----------



## lalr (2010 December 24)

c


----------



## lalr (2010 December 24)

s


----------



## lalr (2010 December 24)

-o-


----------



## lalr (2010 December 24)

n


----------



## lalr (2010 December 24)

y


----------



## lalr (2010 December 24)

t


----------



## lalr (2010 December 24)

még


----------



## lalr (2010 December 24)

há


----------



## lalr (2010 December 24)

rom


----------



## lalr (2010 December 24)

mire nem vagyok képes 1 csatolmányért...
egyébként jó a fórum, jók a témák


----------



## drfuloplaszlo (2010 December 24)

Kitűnő zenék!


----------



## drfuloplaszlo (2010 December 24)

Kedvenc sportom!


----------



## rrrrrrrr (2010 December 24)

Hali.
Én szeretnék 20at


----------



## rrrrrrrr (2010 December 24)

1


----------



## rrrrrrrr (2010 December 24)

4


----------



## rrrrrrrr (2010 December 24)

delassú 2


----------



## rrrrrrrr (2010 December 24)

3


----------



## rrrrrrrr (2010 December 24)

5


----------



## rrrrrrrr (2010 December 24)

6


----------



## rrrrrrrr (2010 December 24)

7


----------



## rrrrrrrr (2010 December 24)

8


----------



## rrrrrrrr (2010 December 24)

9


----------



## rrrrrrrr (2010 December 24)

10


----------



## rrrrrrrr (2010 December 24)

11


----------



## rrrrrrrr (2010 December 24)

12 izgi


----------



## rrrrrrrr (2010 December 24)

13


----------



## rrrrrrrr (2010 December 24)

14


----------



## rrrrrrrr (2010 December 24)

15


----------



## rrrrrrrr (2010 December 24)

16


----------



## rrrrrrrr (2010 December 24)

17


----------



## rrrrrrrr (2010 December 24)

18


----------



## rrrrrrrr (2010 December 24)

19


----------



## rrrrrrrr (2010 December 24)

20


----------



## nobodycall (2010 December 24)

*0*

Kellemes Karácsonyt!


----------



## nobodycall (2010 December 24)

Chuck Norris könnye gyógyítja a rákot...Csak az a baj hogy Chuck Norris sosem sír...


----------



## nobodycall (2010 December 24)

Chuck Norris sosem kap napszúrást.
A nap lesz rosszul ha Chuck Norris hosszan nézi.


----------



## nobodycall (2010 December 24)

Chuck Norris utoljára tegnap járt az űrben, mikor egy rabló után szaladt és át kellett ugrania egy kerítést.


----------



## nobodycall (2010 December 24)

Chuck Norris nem hord karórát. Ő dönti el, mennyi az idő.


----------



## nobodycall (2010 December 24)

Chuck Norris olyan gyors, hogy körbeszalad a Föld körül, és tarkón vágja magát.


----------



## nobodycall (2010 December 24)

Ha Scrabble - ben kirakod a "Chuck Norris" szót, nyertél. Bármikor.


----------



## nobodycall (2010 December 24)

Chuck Norris meg tudja gyújtani a hangyákat egy nagyító segítségével...Éjszaka.


----------



## nobodycall (2010 December 24)

Chuck Norris el tudja hinni, hogy nics kanál.


----------



## nobodycall (2010 December 24)

Az ember bal heréje nagyobb mint a jobb. Chuck Norris mindegyik heréje nagyobb mint a többi.


----------



## nobodycall (2010 December 24)

Chuk Norris sosem tarol bowlingban. Ledönt egy bábut, a többi 9 pedig elájul.


----------



## nobodycall (2010 December 24)

Nincs globális felmelegedés. Chuck Norris fázott, tehát feljebbcsavarta a Napot.


----------



## nobodycall (2010 December 24)

Chuck Norris első munkája újságkihordás volt. ...nem volt túlélő.


----------



## nobodycall (2010 December 24)

Chuck Norris az egyetlen, aki le tudott győzni egy téglafalat teniszben.


----------



## nobodycall (2010 December 24)

Chuck Norris az ötöd - ölőt négy lépésből megnyeri


----------



## nobodycall (2010 December 24)

Chuck Norris előbb vesztette el a szüzességét, mint az apja.


----------



## nobodycall (2010 December 24)

Chuck Norris tudja a pi utolsó számjegyét.


----------



## nobodycall (2010 December 24)

Chuck Norris pacalból is tud buborékot fújni.


----------



## nobodycall (2010 December 24)

Amikor Chuck Norris Monopolyzik, az kihat a világgazdaságra.


----------



## nobodycall (2010 December 24)

Chuck Norrist egyszer anyja Charlesnak szólította. Egyszer.


----------



## mnj0307 (2010 December 24)

)


----------



## Delilah2 (2010 December 24)

Helló!


----------



## juice69 (2010 December 24)

**

Kukucs


----------



## juice69 (2010 December 24)

**

1


----------



## juice69 (2010 December 24)

*kettő*

2


----------



## juice69 (2010 December 24)

*3*

3


----------



## juice69 (2010 December 24)

5


----------



## juice69 (2010 December 24)

6


----------



## juice69 (2010 December 24)

hét


----------



## juice69 (2010 December 24)

nyóc


----------



## juice69 (2010 December 24)

kilenc


----------



## juice69 (2010 December 24)

10


----------



## juice69 (2010 December 24)

na a fele megvan


----------



## juice69 (2010 December 24)

12


----------



## juice69 (2010 December 24)

tizenhárom


----------



## juice69 (2010 December 24)

14


----------



## juice69 (2010 December 24)

15


----------



## juice69 (2010 December 24)

tizenhat.


----------



## juice69 (2010 December 24)

tizenhét


----------



## juice69 (2010 December 24)

tizennyóc  na mindjárt megvan


----------



## juice69 (2010 December 24)

19


----------



## juice69 (2010 December 24)

hurrá


----------



## SipiSzabi (2010 December 24)

Sajnos én nem vagyok ilyen termékeny, úgyhogy: 1


----------



## juice69 (2010 December 24)

*huszon1*

huszonegy


----------



## SipiSzabi (2010 December 24)

2


----------



## SipiSzabi (2010 December 24)

Na jó, Szabolcs vagyok Szolnokról.


----------



## SipiSzabi (2010 December 24)

Jelenleg Koszovóban dolgozok.


----------



## SipiSzabi (2010 December 24)

EULEX rendészeti misszióban


----------



## SipiSzabi (2010 December 24)

A problémás északi régióban, Mitrovicában


----------



## SipiSzabi (2010 December 24)

Bűnügyi helyszínelők tanácsadója vagyok


----------



## SipiSzabi (2010 December 24)

Karácsonyra hazajöttem


----------



## SipiSzabi (2010 December 24)

Családi körben gyorsan eltelt az ünnep


----------



## SipiSzabi (2010 December 24)

Vasárnap vissza kell mennem.


----------



## SipiSzabi (2010 December 24)

8-9 óra alatt megtehető a 730 km távolság


----------



## SipiSzabi (2010 December 24)

Néha társaim is vannak az utazás során.


----------



## SipiSzabi (2010 December 24)

Ilyenkor gyorsabban telik az idő


----------



## SipiSzabi (2010 December 24)

Szerencsére minden nap tudok Skype-olni az itthoniakkal.


----------



## mnj0307 (2010 December 24)

Sziasztook! Boldog Karácsonyt!! Merry Christmas! Joyeux Noel!!D


----------



## SipiSzabi (2010 December 24)

Már behozta a laptop az árát


----------



## SipiSzabi (2010 December 24)

Neked is kedves ismeretlen barátom!


----------



## SipiSzabi (2010 December 24)

Nincs is annál jobb mint Karácsony este fórumozni


----------



## SipiSzabi (2010 December 24)

Ma sült töltött csirke volt ebédre, nagyon szeretem.


----------



## SipiSzabi (2010 December 24)

Tegnap este pogácsát sütöttem, az a nagy kedvencem. A sajtos.


----------



## SipiSzabi (2010 December 24)

És bocs, de ez a huszadik, elnézést a sületlenségekért.


----------



## Sharak (2010 December 24)

már megvan a 20 hsz és mégsem vagyok állandó tag, idegesítő


----------



## macscico (2010 December 24)

*1*

1


----------



## macscico (2010 December 24)

*2*



macscico írta:


> 1


2


----------



## macscico (2010 December 24)

3


----------



## macscico (2010 December 24)

4


----------



## maerdyad (2010 December 24)

boldog karácsonyt mindenkinek!


----------



## macscico (2010 December 24)

5


----------



## macscico (2010 December 24)

6


----------



## macscico (2010 December 24)

7


----------



## macscico (2010 December 24)

8


----------



## macscico (2010 December 24)

9


----------



## macscico (2010 December 24)

10


----------



## macscico (2010 December 24)

10,5


----------



## macscico (2010 December 24)

12


----------



## macscico (2010 December 24)

13


----------



## macscico (2010 December 24)

14


----------



## macscico (2010 December 24)

15


----------



## macscico (2010 December 24)

16


----------



## macscico (2010 December 24)

17


----------



## macscico (2010 December 24)

18


----------



## macscico (2010 December 24)

19


----------



## macscico (2010 December 24)

20


----------



## zsozsu93 (2010 December 24)

*Jó*

Jó lenne 20 hozzászólás..


----------



## zsozsu93 (2010 December 24)

2


----------



## zsozsu93 (2010 December 24)

3


----------



## zsozsu93 (2010 December 24)

4


----------



## zsozsu93 (2010 December 24)

5


----------



## zsozsu93 (2010 December 24)

6


----------



## zsozsu93 (2010 December 24)

7


----------



## zsozsu93 (2010 December 24)

8


----------



## zsozsu93 (2010 December 24)

9


----------



## zsozsu93 (2010 December 24)

10


----------



## zsozsu93 (2010 December 24)

11


----------



## zsozsu93 (2010 December 24)

12


----------



## zsozsu93 (2010 December 24)

13


----------



## zsozsu93 (2010 December 24)

14


----------



## zsozsu93 (2010 December 24)

15


----------



## zsozsu93 (2010 December 24)

16


----------



## zsozsu93 (2010 December 24)

17


----------



## zsozsu93 (2010 December 24)

18


----------



## zsozsu93 (2010 December 24)

19


----------



## zsozsu93 (2010 December 24)

20...:d:d


----------



## zsozsu93 (2010 December 24)

mikor lesz jó???


----------



## OGIsan (2010 December 24)

1


----------



## OGIsan (2010 December 24)

2


----------



## OGIsan (2010 December 24)

3


----------



## OGIsan (2010 December 24)

4


----------



## OGIsan (2010 December 24)

5


----------



## OGIsan (2010 December 24)

6


----------



## OGIsan (2010 December 24)

7


----------



## OGIsan (2010 December 24)

8


----------



## OGIsan (2010 December 24)

9


----------



## OGIsan (2010 December 24)

10


----------



## OGIsan (2010 December 24)

11


----------



## OGIsan (2010 December 24)

12


----------



## OGIsan (2010 December 24)

13


----------



## OGIsan (2010 December 24)

14


----------



## OGIsan (2010 December 24)

15


----------



## OGIsan (2010 December 24)

16


----------



## OGIsan (2010 December 24)

17


----------



## OGIsan (2010 December 24)

18


----------



## OGIsan (2010 December 24)

19


----------



## OGIsan (2010 December 24)

20


----------



## OGIsan (2010 December 24)

remélem már jó...


----------



## mangaArts (2010 December 25)

Nagyon reszletes es kielegito infok mindenrol!!!!Ugyes vagy!!!Csak igy tovabb


----------



## falo (2010 December 25)

kell


----------



## falo (2010 December 25)

az


----------



## falo (2010 December 25)

20


----------



## falo (2010 December 25)

19


----------



## falo (2010 December 25)

18


----------



## falo (2010 December 25)

17


----------



## falo (2010 December 25)

16


----------



## falo (2010 December 25)

15


----------



## falo (2010 December 25)

14


----------



## falo (2010 December 25)

13


----------



## falo (2010 December 25)

12


----------



## falo (2010 December 25)

11


----------



## falo (2010 December 25)

10


----------



## falo (2010 December 25)

9


----------



## falo (2010 December 25)

8


----------



## falo (2010 December 25)

7


----------



## falo (2010 December 25)

6


----------



## falo (2010 December 25)

5


----------



## falo (2010 December 25)

4


----------



## falo (2010 December 25)

3


----------



## falo (2010 December 25)

2


----------



## falo (2010 December 25)

1


----------



## egeres (2010 December 25)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


----------



## egeres (2010 December 25)

6:-?


egeres írta:


>


----------



## egeres (2010 December 25)

1


----------



## egeres (2010 December 25)

3


----------



## egeres (2010 December 25)

5


----------



## egeres (2010 December 25)

7


----------



## egeres (2010 December 25)

9


----------



## egeres (2010 December 25)

11


----------



## egeres (2010 December 25)

12


----------



## egeres (2010 December 25)

13


----------



## egeres (2010 December 25)

14


----------



## egeres (2010 December 25)

15


----------



## egeres (2010 December 25)

16


----------



## egeres (2010 December 25)

17


----------



## egeres (2010 December 25)

még2


----------



## egeres (2010 December 25)

még1?


----------



## egeres (2010 December 25)

még3


----------



## egeres (2010 December 25)

még2


----------



## egeres (2010 December 25)

Érdekes ez a hozzászólásgyűjtés.


----------



## egeres (2010 December 25)

na még egy és21


----------



## egeres (2010 December 25)

És a Lényeg! Kellemes Ünnepeket Mindenkinek!!


----------



## Davido77 (2010 December 25)

Hello!


----------



## Davido77 (2010 December 25)

Boldog Karácsonyt!


----------



## Davido77 (2010 December 25)

3-ik üzenet!


----------



## Davido77 (2010 December 25)

Miért?


----------



## valentine41 (2010 December 25)




----------



## elemer.balics (2010 December 25)

Köszönöm!


----------



## Davido77 (2010 December 25)

Na még1-et!


----------



## elemer.balics (2010 December 25)

Egy


----------



## elemer.balics (2010 December 25)

kettő


----------



## elemer.balics (2010 December 25)

négy


----------



## elemer.balics (2010 December 25)

öt


----------



## elemer.balics (2010 December 25)

hat


----------



## elemer.balics (2010 December 25)

hét


----------



## elemer.balics (2010 December 25)

nyolc


----------



## Davido77 (2010 December 25)

6-ik!


----------



## Davido77 (2010 December 25)

7-ik!


----------



## Davido77 (2010 December 25)

8-ik


----------



## zatykoi (2010 December 25)

Köszönöm. Adjon az Isten!


----------



## zatykoi (2010 December 25)

2.


----------



## Davido77 (2010 December 25)

9-ik!


----------



## csi123 (2010 December 25)

Boldog Karácsonyt!


----------



## csi123 (2010 December 25)

7?


----------



## csi123 (2010 December 25)

Itt esik az eső.


----------



## csi123 (2010 December 25)

Majd még írok.


----------



## csi123 (2010 December 25)




----------



## csi123 (2010 December 25)

De azért ne várjatok rá.


----------



## csi123 (2010 December 25)

Beszélgetek a számokkal.


----------



## Davido77 (2010 December 25)

10-ik


----------



## hmtom (2010 December 25)

hello mindenki!


----------



## csi123 (2010 December 25)

lassan utolérsz.


----------



## hmtom (2010 December 25)

3, hello


----------



## csi123 (2010 December 25)

Helló hmtom!


----------



## Davido77 (2010 December 25)

10-ik


----------



## hmtom (2010 December 25)

hello


----------



## hmtom (2010 December 25)

sziasztok!


----------



## hmtom (2010 December 25)

nah most jön a 6.


----------



## hmtom (2010 December 25)

szia csi123!


----------



## hmtom (2010 December 25)

Jut eszembe boldog karácsonyt...


----------



## hmtom (2010 December 25)

9.


----------



## hmtom (2010 December 25)

hurrá fele megvan...


----------



## hmtom (2010 December 25)

üdv még mindig


----------



## hmtom (2010 December 25)

12...


----------



## hmtom (2010 December 25)

és egy nagyon misztikus szám: 13  xD


----------



## hmtom (2010 December 25)

14...


----------



## hmtom (2010 December 25)

szuper már csak 5 db kell


----------



## hmtom (2010 December 25)

éééééés 16!


----------



## hmtom (2010 December 25)

juhii 17


----------



## hmtom (2010 December 25)

18 és még 2


----------



## hmtom (2010 December 25)

áléálé 19


----------



## hmtom (2010 December 25)

huráá megvan a varázslatos 20


----------



## hmtom (2010 December 25)

plusz egy a ráadás


----------



## Davido77 (2010 December 25)

Sokadik!


----------



## Davido77 (2010 December 25)

Kezdem elveszteni a fonalat!


----------



## Davido77 (2010 December 25)

Sokadik!


----------



## Davido77 (2010 December 25)

Na még párszor!


----------



## Megg (2010 December 25)

*Üdvözlet*

Kívánok Mindenkinek Békés Boldog Ünnepet!
Megg


----------



## csi123 (2010 December 25)

Lehet itt beszélgetni is.


----------



## csi123 (2010 December 25)

De elő lehet adni a nagymonológot is.


----------



## csi123 (2010 December 25)

Főleg, ha egyedül vagyok mint most.


----------



## csi123 (2010 December 25)

Eljön az én időm is.


----------



## csi123 (2010 December 25)

Megyek letölteni.


----------



## csi123 (2010 December 25)

sziasztok.


----------



## csi123 (2010 December 25)




----------



## Davido77 (2010 December 25)

16-ik


----------



## irmus (2010 December 25)




----------



## Davido77 (2010 December 25)

Go go go!


----------



## Davido77 (2010 December 25)

18-ik!


----------



## sotto (2010 December 25)

*Üdvözlet.*



Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg



Üdvözlök mindenkit első belépésem alkalmából !


----------



## Davido77 (2010 December 25)

19-ik


----------



## charlie67 (2010 December 25)

Köszi!


----------



## Davido77 (2010 December 25)

És végre!


----------



## charlie67 (2010 December 25)

sziasztok


----------



## charlie67 (2010 December 25)

Értem a lényeget, de túl időigényes.


----------



## charlie67 (2010 December 25)

Neked is!


----------



## charlie67 (2010 December 25)

Mindenkinek boldog karácsonyt!


----------



## Ludo4444 (2010 December 25)

*Köszi*

Köszönöm szépen, hasznos volt.


----------



## Feherjutka (2010 December 25)

párat kipróbáltam, bejöttek, köszi az ötletekért


----------



## memi59 (2010 December 25)




----------



## Ludo4444 (2010 December 25)

városrész


----------



## Ludo4444 (2010 December 25)

Eger - Répcelak


----------



## Ludo4444 (2010 December 25)

József


----------



## Ludo4444 (2010 December 25)

Seneca


----------



## attka06 (2010 December 25)

Hello!
http://bigdt.net


----------



## attka06 (2010 December 25)

asd


----------



## attka06 (2010 December 25)

kellemes unnepeket


----------



## attka06 (2010 December 25)

Erdély


----------



## attka06 (2010 December 25)

Eljön az én időm is.


----------



## attka06 (2010 December 25)

Megyek letölteni.


----------



## attka06 (2010 December 25)




----------



## zsebioroszlan (2010 December 25)

Kellemes Ünnepeket!


----------



## attka06 (2010 December 25)

10 ik


----------



## attka06 (2010 December 25)

vagy csak a 9?


----------



## attka06 (2010 December 25)

1


----------



## attka06 (2010 December 25)

2


----------



## attka06 (2010 December 25)

3


----------



## attka06 (2010 December 25)

4


----------



## attka06 (2010 December 25)

5


----------



## attka06 (2010 December 25)

6


----------



## attka06 (2010 December 25)

7


----------



## attka06 (2010 December 25)

8


----------



## attka06 (2010 December 25)

9


----------



## HarrierAndreas (2010 December 25)

Hali
Boldog karácsonyt


----------



## Zita98 (2010 December 25)

Sziasztok


----------



## dekurzus (2010 December 25)

Üdvözletem!
Van 20 hozzászólásom, kb. 2 hete regeltem, mégsem tudok megnézni dolgokat.
Ez miért lehet?


----------



## attka06 (2010 December 25)

10


----------



## attka06 (2010 December 25)

és az utolso


----------



## Bogyi88 (2010 December 25)




----------



## Bogyi88 (2010 December 25)




----------



## Bogyi88 (2010 December 25)

ez nagyon szép vers


----------



## dyrd (2010 December 25)

Sziasztok! Jelen


----------



## Bogyi88 (2010 December 25)

némelyik kép nagyon megnyugtató


----------



## kanibal (2010 December 25)

Ma karácsony napja van! Még boldogabb karácsonyt kivánok !

Üdvözlet Mindenkinek!http://www.icq.com/img/friendship/static/card_18991_rs.swf


----------



## dyrd (2010 December 25)

1


----------



## Bogyi88 (2010 December 25)




----------



## dyrd (2010 December 25)

Boldog Karácsonyt mindenkinek!


----------



## Phoebe46 (2010 December 25)

Sziasztok! Kellemes ünnepeket mindenkinek.


----------



## dyrd (2010 December 25)

2


----------



## dyrd (2010 December 25)

3


----------



## Bogyi88 (2010 December 25)




----------



## dyrd (2010 December 25)

4


----------



## dyrd (2010 December 25)

5


----------



## dyrd (2010 December 25)

6


----------



## dyrd (2010 December 25)

7


----------



## Bogyi88 (2010 December 25)

jaj de jók ezek


----------



## Bogyi88 (2010 December 25)




----------



## dyrd (2010 December 25)

8


----------



## dyrd (2010 December 25)

9


----------



## Bogyi88 (2010 December 25)




----------



## dyrd (2010 December 25)

10


----------



## dyrd (2010 December 25)

11


----------



## dyrd (2010 December 25)

12


----------



## dyrd (2010 December 25)

13


----------



## dyrd (2010 December 25)

14


----------



## zegyed (2010 December 25)

*az oldal*

Sziasztok!

Remek az oldal!


----------



## zegyed (2010 December 25)

Köszönöm, hogy létrehoztátok!


----------



## dyrd (2010 December 25)

15


----------



## zegyed (2010 December 25)

Fantasztikusak a játékok!


----------



## zegyed (2010 December 25)

Nem is tudom mennyi idő kellene, hogy megismerjem.


----------



## zegyed (2010 December 25)

Activityt kerestem úgy kerültem ide


----------



## zegyed (2010 December 25)

De sokkal többet találtam.


----------



## zegyed (2010 December 25)

A Kövesdi Tibi itt van?


----------



## zegyed (2010 December 25)

Csókoltatom az anyósát!


----------



## dyrd (2010 December 25)

16


----------



## zegyed (2010 December 25)

Nagyon boldog karácsony!


----------



## zegyed (2010 December 25)

10. hozzászólás


----------



## zegyed (2010 December 25)

Ing, nadrág, papucs


----------



## zegyed (2010 December 25)

Angyalka


----------



## zegyed (2010 December 25)

nagymama palacsintája


----------



## dyrd (2010 December 25)

17


----------



## zegyed (2010 December 25)

Egyszer csak letöltöm...


----------



## zegyed (2010 December 25)

álmos.


----------



## zegyed (2010 December 25)

de nem éhes


----------



## zegyed (2010 December 25)

majd jövőre...


----------



## zegyed (2010 December 25)

gyors válasz.


----------



## dyrd (2010 December 25)

18


----------



## zegyed (2010 December 25)

Boldog karácsonyt mindenkinek!


----------



## zegyed (2010 December 25)

Sikeres és egészséges új évet!


----------



## zegyed (2010 December 25)

talán ez már a 21. ?


----------



## danieledl (2010 December 25)

*Köszi*

Köszi szépen!


----------



## danieledl (2010 December 25)

*.*



zegyed írta:


> Boldog karácsonyt mindenkinek!





boldog karácsonyt!


----------



## danieledl (2010 December 25)

*.*

Kellemes ünnepeket!


----------



## danieledl (2010 December 25)

Boldog újévet!


----------



## danieledl (2010 December 25)

Jó az oldal


----------



## Roneen (2010 December 25)

Sziasztok!


----------



## danieledl (2010 December 25)

Itt miket lehet letölteni?


----------



## Roneen (2010 December 25)

Üdv mindenkinek!


----------



## danieledl (2010 December 25)

Neked is Szia: Roneen


----------



## Roneen (2010 December 25)

20 hozzászólást gyűjtök


----------



## danieledl (2010 December 25)

Én is azt gyűjtök<3


----------



## Roneen (2010 December 25)

Ezért bocs mindenkitől!


----------



## Roneen (2010 December 25)

fggsfgfsfg


----------



## Roneen (2010 December 25)

Egyébként kellemes ünnepeket!


----------



## danieledl (2010 December 25)

Semmi baj. Hova valósi vagy?


----------



## Roneen (2010 December 25)

Mindenkinek!


----------



## danieledl (2010 December 25)

Hello


----------



## Roneen (2010 December 25)

Budapesti vagyok, de most Kabulban dolgozok.


----------



## danieledl (2010 December 25)

válaszolj:F


----------



## danieledl (2010 December 25)

Ja látom válaszoltál én is Pesti vagyok


----------



## danieledl (2010 December 25)

hogy telnek az ünnepek?


----------



## Roneen (2010 December 25)

Még fél évig. Talán...


----------



## danieledl (2010 December 25)

elköltöztok?


----------



## Roneen (2010 December 25)

Nagyon gyorsan telnek a napok. Csak 9 nap a szabadságom, és már 7 eltelt. Holnapután repülök vissza.


----------



## danieledl (2010 December 25)

:/


----------



## danieledl (2010 December 25)

Ja értem nekünk csak 3-án kezdődik a suli megint


----------



## danieledl (2010 December 25)

Katona vagy?


----------



## Roneen (2010 December 25)

Nem költözünk. Ők maradnak csak nekem kell visszamennem. Hú ez kicsit zavaros lett!  Szóval Kabulban dolgozom. Csak most itthon vagyok szabin.


----------



## danieledl (2010 December 25)

Nagyon rossz az idő és mindjárt kutya séta:/


----------



## danieledl (2010 December 25)

Ja értem:/


----------



## danieledl (2010 December 25)

hány éves vagy?


----------



## Roneen (2010 December 25)

Igen, katona vagyok, de nem a magyarokkal dolgozom kint, hanem a németek között, szinte egyedüli magyarként.


----------



## Roneen (2010 December 25)

31


----------



## danieledl (2010 December 25)

az kemény, én még suliba járok ötöd évre


----------



## Roneen (2010 December 25)

Megvan a 20 üzenetünk, és nekünk is kutyaséta...


----------



## Roneen (2010 December 25)

Szia!


----------



## Roneen (2010 December 25)

Egyébként Te hol laksz?


----------



## brekuci (2010 December 25)

Sziasztok!
Kellemes karacsonyi Unnepeket Kivanok!


----------



## zakhar (2010 December 25)

Üdv Kiskunhalasról, kellemes karácsonyi ünnepeket.


----------



## zakhar (2010 December 25)

Üdv Kiskunhalasról, kellemes karácsonyi ünnepeket.


----------



## bogbog (2010 December 25)

Hello! Itt lennék!


----------



## bogbog (2010 December 25)

Mindenkinek boldog karácsonyt!


----------



## bogbog (2010 December 25)

Remélem sikerül majd letöltenem a könyvet, amit kerestem, bár legjobban egy antikvár példánynak örültem volna, ha találok...


----------



## bogbog (2010 December 25)

Ez a Vidám matematika I-II., nekem csak kockapaci kalandjai.


----------



## zakhar (2010 December 25)

*üdv*


----------



## zakhar (2010 December 25)

*üdv*

*üdv*


----------



## bogbog (2010 December 25)

De látszik hogy jó könyv, mert nincs sehol. Mondjuk ki is adhatnák újra.


----------



## bogbog (2010 December 25)

Na, de el is köszönök, mára vége a napnak. Szép estét Nektek!


----------



## zakhar (2010 December 25)

*üdv*


----------



## zakhar (2010 December 25)

16


----------



## zakhar (2010 December 25)

17


----------



## zakhar (2010 December 25)

18


----------



## zakhar (2010 December 25)

19+


----------



## zakhar (2010 December 25)

20


----------



## zakhar (2010 December 25)

ááá


----------



## ejsze! (2010 December 25)

Áldott,boldog karácsonyt,szép estét mindenkinek!


----------



## elemer.balics (2010 December 25)

100


----------



## elemer.balics (2010 December 25)

11


----------



## elemer.balics (2010 December 25)

12


----------



## elemer.balics (2010 December 25)

13


----------



## elemer.balics (2010 December 25)

14


----------



## elemer.balics (2010 December 25)

15


----------



## elemer.balics (2010 December 25)

15


----------



## elemer.balics (2010 December 25)

17


----------



## elemer.balics (2010 December 25)

18


----------



## elemer.balics (2010 December 25)

19


----------



## elemer.balics (2010 December 25)

20


----------



## Suzukiman (2010 December 25)

Ez már a huszonegyedik, mégsem enged letölteni :-(


----------



## klumpa (2010 December 25)

22


----------



## klumpa (2010 December 25)

21


----------



## klumpa (2010 December 25)

20


----------



## klumpa (2010 December 25)

19


----------



## klumpa (2010 December 25)

18


----------



## klumpa (2010 December 25)

17


----------



## klumpa (2010 December 25)

16


----------



## klumpa (2010 December 25)

15


----------



## freqtwo (2010 December 25)

szia


----------



## Swindlis (2010 December 25)

Üdv mindenkinek Swindlis vagyok 
egy kis sztori a 20 hozzászólás megszerzéséhez:

1.
2009. július 2., 10.00. Békéscsaba-alsó. Tarkopasz Sándor lakótelepi lakos éppen reggelijét fogyasztotta a Mekk Elek pékségben, amikor kávéja szürcsölgetése közben megcsörrent a telefonja.
- Halló, dr. Mákos vagyok. Sajnos gond van a leleteivel. Be tudna fáradni az SZTK-ba?
- Most azonnal?
- Ha lenne szíves…
Sándor lemondóan magához intette a kisasszonyt, aki kiszámlázta neki az elfogyasztott brekfaszt árát. Nem volt rest, 35 Ft borravalót adott neki, holott a megszorítások miatt közalkalmazotti 13. havi fizetésére sem számíthatott. „Egyszer élünk!” – gondolta magában, és visszaemlékezett boldog fiatalkorára, amikor a Pepsziszigeten ugyanezzel a felkiáltással tekergette a rocker csajok mellbimbóit.
Nagyon forró nap volt július 2-a. A flaszter visszaverte a Kapella bár által Budapesten kibocsátott hőt. A helyi járatú buszon sem volt jobb a helyzet, nem lévén megfelelő légkondicionáló rajtuk. Sándor kitartóan törölgette homlokát a megboldogult nagymamájától örökölt textil zsebkendővel, ám egyre jobban kezdett átnedvesedni.
Mikor leszállt az Ikarusról, megszédült egy pillanatra és nyaki ütőere egyre hevesebben kalapált. Kezdte rosszul érezni magát.

---

- Nincsenek jó híreim, Tarkopasz úr… – mondta Mákos doktor a rendelőben.
- De ugye életben maradok? Mennyi esélyt lát a felgyógyulásomra?
- Őszinte leszek … A pulzusa egyre gyengül, ez arra utal, hogy szívritmusa… Tarkopasz úr! Tarkopasz úr! Neeeeee……!

---

- Üdvözlöm nézőinket, Pecsmenn Péter vagyok, Önök a Csiga Kettő déli híradóját látják. Békéscsabán különös eset történt. Információink szerint egy beteg rosszul lett a helyi SZTK-ban. Miután megállt szívverése, váratlanul leharapta kezelőorvosa gyűrűs ujját, rajta arany karikagyűrűjével. Nevezett doktort jelenleg az elkülönítőben ápolják, állapota egyre rosszabb.


----------



## Swindlis (2010 December 25)

2.
14.30 Békéscsaba, megyei kórház
Árvai Katalin ápolónő visszatolta a defibllirátort a műtő melletti helyiségbe. Szomorúan lehorgasztotta a fejét, hiszen Mákos Dezsőhöz immár két éve tartó bizalmas viszony fűzte. A folyosón összetalálkozott Steibner főnővérrel és Szalay doktorral. Utóbbi tanácstalanul vakargatta a fejét.
- A praxisom során még nem találkoztam ilyen esettel, egyszerűen hihetetlen! Dezső világ életében makkegészséges volt, erre egy eszelős leharapja az ujját és meghal vérmérgezésben. Mindez 2 óra alatt! A felesége sokkot kapott, fent van a sűrgősségin. Ez elképesztő! Dezső és ez a Tarkopasz pedig már a hullaházban alussza örök álmát…
Szalay feldúltan magára hagyta a két nőt.
- Kati, tudom hogy megrázott az ami történt, de próbálj megnyugodni! – mondta a főnővér, kezét a nő vállára téve, aztán elballagott.

---

Eközben a hűtőház zárt ajtója mögött a baloldali letakart tetem lába megrándult, leverve egy befőttes üvegben tartósított epét. Az üveg leesett a szoba kövére és apró darabokra tört. A zajra felriadt a két korboncnok, akik addig vígan nevetve az előző napi Barátok közt aktuális történéseit figurázták ki. Felkeltek a székekről és kinyitották a vaskos fémajtót. Ugyanebben a pillanatban először még egy láthatatlan erő letaszította lábáról a két dolgozót, majd ez a láthatatlan erő végül nagyon is valóságossá vált két vicsorgó, borzalmasan eltorzult torz arc formájában.

---

15.03 A kórház biztonsági főnökének, a Huba és Tsa Tökéletes Védelem Kft. munkatársának, Zsáner Szilárd hivatali helyiségében lázas telefonálgatás zajlott.
- Pupi, cseszd meg, mi folyik az alagsorban?
- Vétel. Jelentem csupa vér itt minden! Hermetikusan lezártuk a kijáratokat... Dodó …Dodó, te vagy az?
- Mi van Pupi?
- Dódó…
- Mi van Dodóval?
- Ez… nem Dodó!...
A vonal megszakadt. Zsáner úgy döntött maga jár a dolog végére. Felcsatolta pisztolytáskáját és elindult a helyszínre. Belépett a liftbe és megnyomta a 2. emelet gombját. Az ajtó bezárult és elindult lefelé.


----------



## Swindlis (2010 December 25)

3.
Csilingelt a felvonó és kitárultak szárnyai. A szinten minden nyugodt volt. A műanyag székeken idős nénikék és bácsikák ültek, lévén akkor rendelt a nagyhírű reumatológus, Csizik Géza, aki Mákos doktor Katalinjával szemben Steibner főnővérnek csapta a szelet. Tudni kell róla, hogy azóta vált szakterülete rabjává, amióta katonaorvosként Irakban járt a vegyesdandár kötelékében. Ott annyi hereműtétet végzett az aknaszedők körében, hogy inkább visszatért szülővárosába.
Zsáner pont hozzá igyekezett, hiszen régi barátság fűzte volt iskolatársához. Átverekedte magát az ajtó előtt türelmetlenkedő hölgykaréjon és bekopogott az ajtón.
- Ki a pöcs az? – kérdezte egy tompa hang.
- A Szili vagyok, engedj be!
Gyorsan bezárkóztak.
- Na mi van cimbora?
- Baj lehet az alagsorban. Az egyik beosztottam felhívott CB-n és nagyon furcsán beszélt arról…
- Szilikém, tudod, hogy az egész biztonsági szolgálatot Steibner Irénke látja el cannabisszal! – vágott közbe az orvos.
- Jó, tudom, de ez valami egészen más! Azt mondta Pupi, hogy tiszta vér az alagsor!
- Tiszta vér? Te jó ég! Csak nem tömeges heresérülés?!

---

Csizik Zsánerrel kutyafuttában szaladt le a lépcsőkön, ám csak az elsőig jutottak. Sikoltozva szaladt feléjük egy csöcsös nő, aki Budi Szilva manökenre hasonlított - csak ennek kapafogai voltak -, nyomában egy biztonsági őr szaladt.
„Megkergült ez a jóember, vagy mi?” – gondolta Zsáner – „Itt akarja megerőszakolni ezt a nőt? Javíthatatlan kujon ez a Jancsi!”
Ebben a pillanatban további sikoltozó alakok futottak elő a folyosó végén lévő kórteremből. A biztonsági őr messziről kiáltotta:
- Kiszabadultak a zombik az alagsorból! Kifelé mindenki!
- Miféle zombik? – kérdezte a reumatológus a biztonsági főnökre nézve, de nem látott mást, mint egy elsápadt arcot.
Neki azonban az iraki sivatag óta volt annyi lélekjelenléte, hogy előkapja barátja övéről a pisztolyt.
- Mi a pöcs ez? Ez egy műanyag játékpisztoly!
- Miért, mit gondoltál? Gondoltad van pénze a Huba és Tsa-nak igazira, amikor a Hordágy Ágnes egészségügyi miniszter inkább a kórházi széfekbe invesztálta a vizitdíjakat?
- Jó, akkor fussunk!

---

Jól is tették különben, mert alig néhány másodpercre rá megjelent az első zombi a távolban. Elég ratyi kinézete volt, feje pedig tarkopasz. Vicsorítva megindult a lépcsők irányába, közben pedig egy hajdanvolt csivava kiskutyus hátsó combjáról cuppantotta le a fincsi husikát.


----------



## Swindlis (2010 December 25)

4.
Két szinttel feljebb, Árvai Katika ápolónő Mákos doktorral közös fényképeit nézegette kisírt szemekkel a személyzeti mosdó egyik toalettjén ülve. Szemfestéke elkenődött orcáján. Dübörgésre és furcsa éles hangokra lett figyelmes, amely nagyon mélyről és nagyon tompán érintette meg hallójáratait. Papír zsebkendőjét hanyagul beleejtette a kagylóba és lehúzta a vécét. Felállt, megigazította frizuráját és melltartójába dugta a fotókat, hogy legalább a szívéhez oly közel álló Dezsőke – ahogy ő nevezte – fecskenacis portréja közel lehessen testének akkumlátorához. Komótosan kezet mosott és kilépett a folyosóra. Az alig 10 perce még élettel teli helyiség kihalt volt. A fal mellett sorakozó székeken és a földön retikülök, napszemüvegek, papírlapok hevertek össze-vissza. Lehajolt egy összegyűrt aznapi Klikk újságért és belenézett.
„Ma veszi kezdetét a háromnapos Békéscsabai Szezámmag Fesztivál!” – hirdette öles betűkkel a címlap.
„Nofene!” – gondolta a nő. Emlékeiben elővillant a tavalyi dzsembori, akkor is jóval kevesebb páciens érkezett az intézménybe. Igaz, fellépett a Tótág Terence Karja-mell és Román Ibolyka popénekesek is, most meg csak a Matyi és a hegedűs Tribute Band volt a fő attrakció.
Balról ajtónyikorgásra lett figyelmes. Odalépett a résnyire tárt nyílászáróhoz és belesett. Nyöszörgést hallott. Belépett, de bár ne tette volna! Csupa vér volt a padló, az ágyon pedig szörnyű állapotban lévő fiatalember feküdt kitekeredett pózban. Belei mellette heverésztek és élvezték a neonlámpa fényét.
- Kérem segítsen! – kérlelte kínkeservesen fogai közül sziszegve, de abban a pillanatban ki is lehelte lelkét, amely a légkondicionálón át távozott is azon nyomban. Katika látni is vélte, de nem volt benne biztos hogy az az volt, mert a szekrényen lévő hamutálban cigaretta füstölgött.
Mintha a nevét hallotta volna hallani kintről. Kilépett hát a kórteremből, és mit ad a teremtő, Mákos doki állt neki háttal, tőle alig 4-5 méterre az ablak mellett. Felismerte éjfekete emós frizurájáról, amelyet 45 éves kora ellenére viselt. A sors kegye volt, hogy ezért senki nem nézte hülyének.
- Dezsőke, hát te élsz? – kiáltott fel örömében és tárt karokkal indult az alak felé.
Egy méternyire lehetett tőle, amikor Dezsőke cseppet sem szeretetteljes módon hirtelen feléje fordította zombikortól eltorzult undorító fejét, amelyet frizkója még félelmetesebbé tett. Norvég mintás ingje szanaszéjjel volt szaggatva és merő vér volt, mintha a Mekkdonácban a kecsaplében áztatták volna a diákmunkások havi nettó 45 ezer forintért.
Vicsorgott mint Lendvai Ildikó a tévéostrom után.
Katalin elsikoltotta magát, szabályos 180 fokos fordulattal nekilódult és célba vette a felvonót. Szerencséjére az pont ott dekkolt a harmadikon. Bevágódott és megnyomta a legfelső, hetedik szint gombját. Még nem zárult be teljesen a liftajtó, amikor Mákos doktor keze utánanyúlt, de a nő belévágta körömreszelőjét, mire engedett a rothadó alkar.

---

Komótosan haladt felfelé a szerkezet, így hát volt ideje kiemelni a melltartójából a fényképeket, amelyeket miszlikbe szaggatott.
- Te mocskos perverz, hálátlan disznyó! – mondotta hangosan.
Az ötödiken megállt a lift. Idegesen meredt az ajtóra. Az kinyílt és megdöbbenéssel konstatálta, hogy vagy kéttucatnyi ember próbál bepréselődni. Körülbelül felének sikerült is, a többiek átkozódva kaparták a vasat, hogy addig is csináljanak valamit, amíg felzabálják őket a zombik.
A beférők között volt Csizik Géza, Zsáner Szilárd és Steibner Irén is.
- Mi a fene történt, kik ezek az eszelősök? – rikoltotta egy ötvenes, tupírozott hajú szőke nő. Látszott rajta, hogy pénzből több millió van a bankszámláján, mint amekkora az intelligenciahányadosa. Nem volt különösebben gazdagnak mondható egyébként.
- Hölgyem, maga nem néz George A. Romero filmeket? – kérdezte a biztonsági főnök – Tudhatná, hogy vámpírok!
- Zombik, Szilikém, zombik! – javította ki Csizik doktor és levette köpenyét.


----------



## Swindlis (2010 December 25)

5.
A hetediken kiszálltak, minden a legnagyobb rendben volt. Nem is lehetett másképpen, hiszen a legfelső emeletre csak mágneskártyával lehetett feljutni, lévén ott voltak a vezetőségi szobák és a tárgyalók is. A kis csapat bevetette magát az egyikbe és levegőért kapkodva lezuhantak a karosszékekre.
Csizik hátradőlt és elővett egy szivart a tárcájából. Rágyújtott.
- Barátaim, összegezzük mi történhetett itt. Adva van Mákos Dezső, akinek leharapta az ujját egy beteg. Mindkettő meghal, majd a hullaházban zombivá változnak és földi poklot csinálnak a kórházból. Felzabálnak mindenkit akit csak tudnak, akit pedig megharapnak, az pár percen belül élőhalottként folytatja pályafutását. Remek. Ha most itt lenne Vágó István, addig bizonygatná szkeptikusságát, míg meg nem rángatná a szakállát az egyik.
A puccos szőke nő, akivel a liftben találkoztak először, idegesen a lábát tapogatta. Valóban, apró harapásnyomok látszottak a lábszárán. Mindenki összenézett.
Csizik azonnal vette a lapot.
- Hölgyem, ne izguljon, biztos vagyok benne, hogy megállítható a kór terjedése. Jómagam orvos vagyok, felesküdtem az élet védelmére – mondta, miközben felállt és a nyitott ablakhoz ballagott lassan.
- Tényleg tud rajtam segíteni? – szipogott a dáma.
- Persze. Jöjjön csak ide mellém, megvizsgálom a világosságnál!
Amaz odalépett mellé. Mikor odaért a doki oldalához, Csizik karját felemelve a városháza felé mutatott.
- Látja ott azt az épületet?
- Látom.
- Figyelje meg jól!
Meresztgette a szemét, még előrébb is hajolt, hogy jól láthassa az objektumot.
- Alattunk is látja azt a kiégett mentőautót?
- Igen.
- Remek. Na, oda fog zuhanni! – azzal megragadta a nő karját, és letaszította a mélységbe. A test hatalmas puffanással landolt a gépjármű vezetőfülkéjén, amelynek szirénái megszólaltak a fizikai behatás következtében.
A többiek összerezzentek. A doki jelentőségteljes mozdulattal saját mellére mutatott:
- Az élők védelmére esküdtem fel, nem az élőhalottakéra! Nem volt hülye ez a Hippokratész! – és ezzel le is zárta a témát.

---

16.15 Zsáner Szilárd felesége elég csúnyuska, szeplős, vörös hajú nő volt. A gyerekeik indiántáborban nyaraltak a Bakonyban, így ez alkalommal nyugodtan főzőcskézhetetett otthonukban. Kedvenc dalát, a Dzsoss és Jutka egyik közismert szerzeményét fütyörészte vidáman.
A fazékban rotyogott a víz, a televízió pedig jól felhangosítva szólt.
Kopogtak. Klári kikiabált, hogy azonnal megy. Felkapta magára papucsát és kinyitotta a bejárati ajtót. Manci volt az, a szomszéd öreglány.
- Csókolom Manci néni!
- Szia Klárikám. Nézed a televíziót?
- Persze, megy a Fifa téve, tetszik tudni, az a zenei csatorna.
Manci félrelökte őt és a nappali felé vette az irányt. Megragadta a távszabályzót és a Csiga Kettőre váltott.
- Rendkívüli híradó van, figyeld csak!
„…Tróger Károly, Békéscsaba.” Felbukkant Pecsmenn Péter jól ismert arca.
- Istenem, milyen jóképű ez a fickó! – mondta Klári.
- Pszt! – szólt rá Mancika.
„Kedves tévénézők, még mindig nem tudjuk mi történik pontosan a békéscsabai Huszár Manó Megyei Kórházban és környékén. Délelőtt 11 óra magasságában egy beteg rosszul lett a helyi SZTK-ban. Miután megállt szívverése, váratlanul leharapta kezelőorvosa gyűrűs ujját, aki ezután vérmérgezésben meghalt. Meg nem erősített hírek szerint az alagsorból később terroristák szaladtak elő és lemészárolták a rendelőkben tartózkodókat. Még nem lehet tudni, összefügg-e a két eset. Az amerikai nagykövet szerint nem elképzelhetetlen, hogy az Al-Kaida közép-európai sejtje áll a dolog hátterében. Drazsé Tihamér rendvédelmi miniszter erélyes, de jogszerű és arányos fellépést szorgalmaz. A kórházt és a hozzá tartozó vadasparkot a kerítés vonalában körülvette a békéscsabai rendőrkapitányság állománya. Jelen pillanatban 70 egyenruhás és egy túsztárgyaló tartózkodik a helyszínen, aki az ORFK-tól érkezett külön helikopterrel.”


----------



## Swindlis (2010 December 25)

6.
Manci néni, aki különben ki nem állhatta Zsáner Szilárdot, meg is jegyezte gyorsan:
- A fejemet teszem rá, hogy akármi is történik, ennek a pernahajder férjednek köze van hozzá!
Később valóban a fejét vesztette, de fussunk ennyire előre a történetben. Kijelentése azonban bogarat ültetett Klári fülébe, aki otthagyva csapot-papot, lázas készülődésbe kezdett. Piros tűsarkúban, vállán elmaradhatatlan retiküljével eredt hites ura nyomába. A pletykás Mancika, aki mindig kéjes örömmel leste a kibontakozó családi perpatvarokat, szintén vele tartott.
Kifordultak a Pitypang utcára. A járókelők békésen tárgyalták Békéscsaba legújabb nevezetességét, a terroristák által megszállt Huszár Manót. Egy kalapos, bajszos, görbe hátú idős úr elszánt arccal emelte meg botját, amelyre az imént még támaszkodott.
- Adnék én azoknak a hulligánoknak! Amikor én negyvenkettőben az orosz fronton vitézkedtem, ott aztán nem volt kecmec! – kiabálta rekedt hangon a botját rázva.
- Maradjon csöndben papuska, nem is harcolt maga a háborúban! – bökdöste vörös arccal középkorú lánya.

---

A kórház mellett felállított rendőrségi főhadiszállás a Boroskancsó Általános Iskola konyháján volt berendezve. Váradi József rendőr százados szemöldökét összeborzolva karórájára pillantott. Negyed 6 volt. Előző nap késő éjszakába nyúló kártyapartin vett részt. Amikor telefonon riasztották, még másnaposan hevert egy szállodai szoba kanapéján. Füst- és whiskeyszagtól bűzlő ruhái szerteszéjjel hevertek a helyiség különböző pontjain. Egy kék tangabugyi figyelt unottan a párnáján, de arra már nem emlékezett, ki lehetett a gazdája. Alig szedte össze magát, a hotel bejárata elé megérkezett a police feliratú Suzuki, amely szédítő, 75 km/órás sebességgel repítette a Teve utcai rendőrpalotához, ahol már várt rá a helikopter.

---

17.35
A százados a kórház vadasparkjának kerítéséhez lépett, ahonnan kitűnően rá lehetett látni a bokrok és a fák között az SZTK bejáratára, és az előtte dekkoló, még mindig füstölgő mentőautóra. Távcsővel látta, hogy egy női hulla fekszik a tetején.
- Itt Váradi százados, a túsztárgyaló. Felszólítom Önöket, hogy hagyják abba jogellenes magatartásukat! – recsegte a hangosító tölcsér.
Válasz azonban nem érkezett, csönd volt. Újra próbálkozott.
- Köhömm – köhögte a hangszóróba – itt Váradi József… - de az nem akarta továbbítani hangját az éterbe, ezért mutatóujjával megbökdöste azt.
- Itt Váradi,a túsztárgyaló! Hagyják abba jogellenes magatartásukat!
Hosszú másodpercek teltek el, de még mindig nem történt semmi, ezért tanácstalanul törölgette izzadt homlokát.
A mellette álló csabai kapitányra nézett.
- Megfőtt már vajon az a kávé?
- Minden bizonnyal, százados! – válaszolta amaz.
- Oké, akkor pihenjünk egy kicsit! Úgy látom, még nem eléggé felvilágosultak odabent ezek a bestiák, hogy belássák, kelepcébe kerültek. Sebaj, megvannak a jól bejáratott módszereim… Hol az a kávé?

---

Zsánerné Klára és Manci néni az iskola bejáratához érkeztek. Két posztos rendőr állt a nehéz fakapunál.
- Hölgyeim, kérem hagyják el a helyszínt!
- Eszünk ágában sincs! – vágta oda az öreglány ellentmondást nem tűrő hangon.
A két strázsa azonban hajthatatlan maradt.
- Megkeserülik ezt még! – és dacosan hátat fordított nekik. Rövid szünet után elindult, Klárika pedig követte.

---

A mellékutca felé vették az irányt. Zsánerné cipője kopogott a flaszteron, így észrevehetően csökkent Békéscsaba hangszennyezettsége, mikor megálltak egy oldalsó bejárat mellett. Manci néni reklámszatyrából elővett egy szárnyas kulcsot. Jobbra-balra körülnézve, nem figyeli-e valaki az attrakciót, beléptek az épületbe.
- Honnan van ez a kulcs magának?
- Jaj, Klárikám! Emlékszel arra a finom almáspitére, amit múltkor vittem át nektek? Tudod az Ica a földszinten itt szakácsnő. Ő lopja ki mindig az édességet az unokáinak, de már azok a kis rágcsálók is unják a menzakaját! Na, az Icáé a kulcs.


----------



## Swindlis (2010 December 25)

7.
Váradi a rendőrkapitánnyal, a tűzoltóparancsnokkal és még néhány uniformist viselő személlyel vitatta meg a helyzetet kávéjuk szürcsölgetése mellett.
Kopogtak. Belépett egy tőrzsőrmester.
- Jelentem, két hölgy kíván azonnal beszélni Önökkel!
- Hajtsa el őket, nem látja hogy nem érünk rá?!
- Jelentem tíz perce nem hagynak békén. Azt mondja az öregebbik, hogy addig nem tágítanak, míg nem beszélhetnek aparancsnokkal!
Bartinkovics Oszkár karitány Váradira nézett, de az csak a vállát vonogatta.
- Mit bánom én, eressze be őket!
A vén boszorka lépett be először fontoskodva:
- Hol van az a robotzsaru?
- Miféle robotzsaru?
- Hát az a vasember!
- Milyen vasember?
- Tudja, az a kopasz snájdig!
- A vasprefektusra gondol? A Görényi Péterre?
- Arra hát, a vasemberre ott fent Pesten!
- Hölgyem, Görényi, miután megkapta Dugószky főpolgármestertől a Szilikonos Didik Szolgálatáért járó díjat, eltűnt a sűllyesztőben.
- Orcátlanság! – kelt ki magából Manci.

---

- Szóval. Ha jól értem Klára, az Ön férje a kórházban a biztonsági főnök és…
- A Klárika férje, bizony! – vágott a szavába a banya.
- … és azt gyanítják, hogy neki is köze van a terrortámadáshoz – összegezte a hallottakat Váradi.
- Az egészen bizonyos – fontoskodott ismét az előbbi.
Zsánerné szégyenkezve pirongott, de nem szólt semmit.

---

A kis csapat keresztülvágott a rendőr-, tűzoltó- és mentőautók sokaságán, amelyek a parkolóban várakoztak. Időközben megjelent a Békéscsabai Hírmondó munkatársa, Firkász Cézár OKJ-s úrságíró. Firkász úr keresztnevét édesanyjától kapta, mivel a hölgy ifjú korában Olaszországban volt sztriptíztáncosnő. Állítólag még Staller Ilonát, alias Cicciolinát is ismerte személyesen.
Cézár a másnap megjelenő hetilap számára készített összeállítást. Előzőleg a polgármesteri hivatalban járt érdeklődni az ügy állásáról, s miután ott nem kapott kielégítő válaszokat, egyből a helyszínre hajtott gépkocsijával. Hanyagul megkötött nyakkendője himbálózott a felélénkülő szélben.
Próbált odafurakodni a városi rendőrkapitányhoz, de a szalaggal lekerített részre csak nem akarták beengedni.
- Press, press! – hadonászott kezeivel.
A biztosítók bambán meredtek rá.
Látva, hogy jelen esetben semmit sem ér újságíró igazolványa, ördögi tervet eszelt ki. Sarkon fordult és meg sem állt a sarki trafikosig.
- Jó napot kívánok, két darab kakasnyalókát kérnék.
- Az ninc.
- Kojak nyalóka?
- Az szinc.
- Az ég szerelmére, milyen édessége van akkor?
- Szemmilyen, uram. De ha van kedve, eszte lesz egy táncosz mulatszág a Trükkösz Flamingóban, ha gondolja jöjjön el! – kacsintott Firkászra a trafikos.
A Trükkös Flamingó a békési megyeszékhely messze földön híres melegbárja volt, és történetünkben még fontos szerepet fog játszani.
Újságírónk faképnél hagyta a láthatóan más beállítottságáról tanúbizonyságot tett árust, és inkább betért a szemközti vegyesboltba. Ott vásárolt két darab Robur szeletet, és a csokoládékkal felszerelkezve indult vissza a biztosítókhoz.
- Press, press! – hadonászott kezeivel.
Azok még mindig kifejezéstelen arccal állták el az útját. Firkász elővette szürke zakója zsebéből a Robur szeleteket és rájuk mosolygott.
- Robbbúr szelet, hö! Nekem!
- Ide vele Meláknak, Robúúúr szelet!
A dromedárok elvették tőle a csokikat, és boldogan bontották ki a csomagolásból és majszolták az édességet.
- Böff! – hallotta a háta mögül, de addigra már a kordonon belül volt.


----------



## Swindlis (2010 December 25)

8.
A rendőrök közben felsorakoztak a kerítés kapujánál. Zsáner Szilárdné Klárika kérlelte Bartinkovicsot és Váradit, hogy legyenek kíméletesek a férjével, egészen biztosan csak megvezették őt.
- Hölgyem, kérem nyugodjon meg.
- Hogy nyugodnék meg, amikor szegény Szilikém csúnya dologba keveredett? – szipogta – Mi lesz a gyerekekkel, ha apa nélkül kell felnőniük, mert az a börtönben ül? Az egész iskola őket fogja csúfolni!
Manci néni szokásához híven kotnyeleskedett bele a beszélgetésbe:
- Klárikám, ne félj egy percet sem, majd én vigyázok rájuk a nyári szünetekben! Ha kell, akár 30 év múlva is!
- Ettől félek én is… - sírt most már az asszony.
„Sajtós vagyok, engedjenek!” – hallották oldalról a hangot. Gazdája, Firkász Cézár már melléjük is toppant.
- Jó napot kívánok, a Békéscsabai Hírmondótól érkeztem! Ön az egyik terrorista felesége?
Klára összetörten, immár zokogva húzta be nyakát és beült az egyik nyitott ajtajú rabszállítóba.
- Hát nincs magának szíve, nem látja, hogy szerencsétlen nőt megbántotta? – vágta Cézár fejéhez a vén banya – Én nyilatkozom helyette, kérdezzen, rajta!
A férfi meglepetten nyugtázta az iménti jelenetet.
- Értem. Első kérdésem a következő: utalt előzőleg bármiféle jel arra, hogy Zsáner Szilárd terrorcselekmény elkövetésére készül?
- Igen. Nagyon furcsán viselkedett hajnalban, amikor dolgozni indult. A kémlelőnyíláson figyeltem, mint mindig, ahogy jött lefelé a lépcsőn. Ahogy a másodikra érkezve épp az ajtóm előtt haladt el, láttam hogy szórakozottan keresgél valamit a táskájában.
- Mi volt ebben a gyanús?
- Hát az, hogy nem a megszokott fekete aktatáska volt nála, hanem egy barna!
Ezt hallván Zsánerné kipattant az IFÁ-ból és az öreglányra meredt:
- Fejezze be Manci néni! Tőlem kapta születésnapjára azt a táskát!
Nevezett sértődötten tekintett rá vissza és dacosan faképnél hagyta a nőt és az újságírót is. Alig hogy pár lépést tett volna, gyors parancsszavak hangzottak el körülöttük. Ösztönösen a kerítés kapuja és a befelé vezető út felé nézett. A rendőrök csőre töltött puskákkal ugyanabba az irányba céloztak.
Lassan, nagyon lassan kinyílt a kórházkapu jobb szárnya, tőlük körülbelül 200 méternyire. Lassan, nagyon lassan először egy láb, utána pedig egy egész alak vált kivehetővé. Lehorgasztott vállakkal lecsoszogott a lépcsőn, majd leérve megállt előtte.
A rendőrség és a parkolóban lévők lélegzetvisszafojtva meredtek az alak felé, aki akkor még meglehetősen messze volt tőlük. Firkász Cézár lábujjhegyre állva meresztgette nyakát és szemeit, hogy jobban lásson. Kezében a notesze arra várt, hogy hamarosan megteljen.
Az alak lassan elindult feléjük. Váradi és Bartinkovics távcsővel figyelték és valami elképesztően ostoba fejet vágtak hozzá, de ezt akkor senki sem vette észre rajtuk. Ahogy egyre közelebb ért, és kisebb távolságról vehették szemügyre, a többiek arca is bizonytalanná kezdett válni. Ekkor felharsogott a hangosító tölcsér.
- Kezeit feltartva jöjjön felénk! Ne tegyen semmilyen félreérthető mozdulatot!
Az alak ugyanolyan sztoikus nyugalommal közeledett irányukba, ám a kezeit csak nem akarta felemelni. Testnevelésből valaha bizonyosan felmentett lehetett, mert mozgáskoordinációja valahogy nem volt az igazi. Ekkor már látták azt is, hogy úgy el van torzulva véres arca, mintha egy liter frissen facsart citromlét itattak volna meg vele. Zsánerné kezét az arca elé téve szörnyülködött a látványtól.
Mikor már csak 10 méterre lehetett a fegyveresektől, megállásra szólították fel, de csak nem akart megállni. Bartinkovics tüzet parancsolt és egyszerre vagy tucatnyi puskagolyó lyukgatta szét testét. A test megtántorodott, feje lebicsaklott, a műveletet síri csend követte. Már épp lazult volna a fegyelem, mert úgy tűnt menten összecsukik, amikor vicsorítva, száját pokoli üvötésre nyitotta. Nekilódult a rendőrök felé. Egy főhadnagy, felismerve a helyzetet, azonnal kiadta az ukázt:
- SÜN, SÜN!
Vagy tíz egyenruhás a másodperc tört része alatt szabályos sün alakzatba fejlődött, úgy érte őket a feltételezett terrorista támadása. Ám hiába viseltek olyan droidszerkót, amelyet még a birodalmi rohamosztagosok is megirigyeltek volna, egyikük csuklóját tőből leharapta. Szerencsétlen karjából spriccelt a vér, és úgy ordított, mint akinek egy zombi harapta le valamijét. Valószínűleg azért, mert úgy is volt. Társai könnygázt fújtak a szörny szemébe, de kábé annyit használt az ügynek, mint Magyarországnak a tőkeinjekció gazdasági válság idején. A gumibot már hatásosabb fegyvernek bizonyult, de így sem akarta kilehelni sátáni lelkét a pimasz. A helyzetet Váradi József oldotta meg egy jól irányzott lövéssel, amelyet a zombi fejébe eresztett.


----------



## Swindlis (2010 December 25)

9.
A mentősök hordágyra fektették a kényszerű amputáción átesett rendőrt, aki sokkos állapotba került, hogy ellássák sérülését. Infúzióra kötötték, miközben egy orvos próbálta megállítani a vérzést.
A kipurcant zombit hullazsákba rakták, és úgy tervezték, hogy Budapestre szállítják boncolás céljából. Mivel agyveleje szétloccsant a golyótól, azt külön seprűvel és lapátkával helyezték bele egy kisebb zacskóba.
Bartinkovics Váradihoz fordult:
- József, nem fél, hogy katonai bíróság elé állítják?
- Miért állítanának?
- Maga megölt egy embert! Ezt a legkevésbé sem nevezném arányos, jogszerű és szakszerű intézkedésnek.
- Miért, mit tehettem volna? Leharapom én is a kezét?
- Például.
- Maradjon már Oszkár! Ha ilyen másnaposan a kávén kívül bármit is a számba veszek, tuti hogy kihányom.
Ennyiben hagyták a dolgot és újra a kerítéshez mentek. Váradi a szájához vette a tölcsért és hangosan adagolta az áldást:
- Itt Váradi József százados! Engedjék el a túszokat és feltartott kezekkel jöjjenek ki az épületből!
Zsánerné odaosont mellé és egy óvatlan pillanatban kitépte leeresztett kezéből a hangosítót.
- Szilárd, hallasz engem? Klári vagyok! Engedd el szépen a túszokat és gyere ki! Majd Manci néni vigyáz a gyerekekre!

---

Az öreglány már nem hallhatta megdicsőülését, amit még Firkász Cézár is diktafonra vett, mert addigra már visszasétált a Boroskancsó Általános Iskola konyhájára, ahol jó étvággyal majszolta az előző napról megmaradt mákos réteseket és túrós buktákat.

---

A kórház hetedik emeleti tárgyalójában lázas beszélgetés folyt. Zsáner Szilárd törte meg az eszmefuttatást:
- Hallottátok? Valaki a nevemet mondta a mikrofonba.
- Teljességgel kizárt dolog!
- Nem, nem. Mintha a feleségem lett volna. Egészen biztosan ő volt!
- Jaj, Szilikém, mit keresne itt a nejed? – kérdezte Csizik Géza.
- Hát az én sem tudom, de csakis a Klári lehetett!
- Ne beszéljél butaságokat, a feleséged vagy a manikűrösnél, vagy a fodrásznál van! Ma kezdődik a Szezámmag Fesztivál, tavaly is hogy kirittyentette rá magát.
- Persze, akkor a lövések sem voltak igaziak, mi? Azokat is csak hallucináltam, ugye?
Steibner főnővér felkapta a fejét:
- Szilárd, szerintem te be vagy szívva!
- Ezt pont te mondod, Irén?
- Pont.
Csizik vetett véget a kibontakozó perpatvarnak, és kioktató hangon osztotta az észt.
- Hagyjátok abba! Ami tuti az az, hogy útban van a felmentő sereg. Biztos vagyok benne, hogy a lövéseket a katonaság adta le. Amikor Irakban szolgáltam, hallottam eleget a puffogtatást. Ez csakis a nehéztüzérség lehetett, felismerem. Talán már tankok is vannak a csatasorban!
Egy kamasz fiú szólt közbe:
- Nem hiszem, hogy a hadsereg lett volna, szerintem csak a rendőrség volt!
- Ne okoskodj fiam, ezt én jobban tudom! Mondom hogy Irakban voltam katonaorvos. Honnan vetted ezt a szamárságot? Túl sok zombifilmet nézel!
- Az lehet, de azokban is először mindig a zsaruk érnek oda a helyszínre és csak utána a hadsereg!
- Botorság!

---

Fél 8 is eltelhetett, mire valamelyikük felvetette, hogy egyhamar nem érkezhet meg a segítség, mivel gyanúsan nagy csend van odakint. Látni ugyan látták a fák koronáján átszűrődő kék jelzőfények villogását, de ennél sokkal több tudomásuk nem volt a külvilágról. Ezért ha ki akarnak kerülni ebből a földi pokolból, előbb-utóbb lépniük kell. Mindannyian a biztonsági főnököt figyelték, hiszen ha valakinek, neki ismernie kell az összes szóba kerülhető menekülési útvonalat. Zsáner a főbejáratot és a többi kaput nem tartotta alkalmasnak az elegáns távozásra, részint azért, mivel feltehetőleg ott tanyázik a legtöbb ördögfajzat, részint pedig azért, mert túlságosan is magukra vonnák a figyelmet. Elmondása szerint az alagsori kazánházból nyílik egy titkos folyosó, amely a régi laktanyához vezet. Még a háború előtt építették, és hosszú időn keresztül légoltalmi pinceként szolgált. A hetediken rekedt társaság tagjaiban azonban ezernyi kérdés merült fel.
- Mi lenne, ha inkább itt várnánk meg amíg megérkezik a segítség?
- Hogy jutunk le oda?
- Miért nem megyünk fel inkább a tetőre?
Zsáner Szilárd megpróbált minden kérdésre megválaszolni, és ész érvekkel alátámasztani álláspontját. Ebből aztán heves vita kerekedett. A többség, köztük a nagy tekintélynek örvendő doki, támogatta az ötletet és úgy határoztak egyhangúlag, hogy követik a szekuritit.
Négyen viszont, Árvai Katalin ápolónővel az élen a tetőre való feljutás mellett kardoskodtak. Mivel egyik frakció sem tudta meggyőzni a másikat, úgy döntöttek, hogy ki-ki megy a maga útjára.
A látszólag egyszerűbbnek és logikusabbnak tűnő, a tetőre való feljutást célul kitűző csapat együttes erővel leszedte az ablakot takaró nehéz halványsárga sötétítőfüggönyt. A hatalmas asztalra terítve Katalin vörös rúzsával nyomtatott öles betűkkel a következőt pingálták: „ITT VAGYUNK”. Bíztak benne, hogy a kintiek pillanatokon belül felfedezik őket.
Miután elkészültek vele, eljött a búcsúzás pillanata. Az ápolónő és Irén egymás nyakába borultak, de utóbbi hiába is próbálta meggyőzni a másikat, az hajthatatlan maradt.
A két galeri jó szerencsét kívánt egymásnak, de titkon mindegyikük azt remélte, hogy ha valakinek baja lesz, az a másik csoport lesz. Zsáner részletesen elmagyarázta, hogyan találják meg a feljárót, de lelke mélyén érezte, hogy hiába jutnak fel oda, hiszen aligha akad olyan helikopterpilóta, aki vállalná egy zombik által megszállt kórházra való leszállást.


----------



## Swindlis (2010 December 25)

10.
A volt légópincébe igyekvők minden különösebb gond nélkül lejutottak a harmadik emeletre a menekülőlépcsőn. Libasorban haladtak, saroktól sarokig osontak szinte lábujjhegyen. Néha láttak egy-egy zombit, amint az falatozott a tetemekből és időnként félelmetes ordítás szakította meg a baljós csendet. Zsáner ment elől, utána szorosan a többiek. Steibner görcsösen szorította Csizik kezét, ez volt az első alkalom, hogy a munkahelyükön nyilvánosan kifejezték összetartozásukat. Egy helyen, ahol megtört a folyosó íve, Szilárd nem túl nagy elővigyázatosságról tanúbizonyságot téve kikémlelt a fal mögül. Pechére lefejelt egy útbaigazító táblát, amely az urulógia felé mutatta az irányt.
A csattanásra a valamivel távolabb nyers beleket marcangoló mintegy 5-6 élőhalott felriadt. Csupa vér volt mindegyikük, de az világosan látható volt, hogy valaha az osztály dolgozói lehettek. Pillanatokon belül a hang forrása felé vetették magukat, szaladtak mint Carl Lewis az olimpián.
- Vissza, vissza! – ordította most már Szilárd.
Kapkodták a lábukat rendesen az ellenkező irányba. Az egyik férfi valaha akadály- vagy tájfutó lehetett, mert furcsán szökdécselve szedte végtagjait. Ám hiába a tapasztalat, ha óvatlanul elcsúszott egy műanyag tejeszacskón. Úgy esett hasra, ahogy az a nagykönyvben meg vagyon írva. Orrából ömlött a vér. Csizik és egy sörhasú pacák, aki a leghátul futott, észrevette a balesetet. Megtorpantak és visszafordultak, hogy segítsenek neki feltápászkodni. Lehajoltak hozzá, hogy felsegítsék, ám ebben a pillanatban a kanyarban megjelentek a zombik. Undorító fejüket rájuk szegezték és leheletnyi szünet után üldözőbe vették őket.
A két férfi látva ezt, magára hagyta a még mindig zavart tekintetű négykézláb álló szerencsétlent és rohantak tovább a többiek után, ahogy a lábuk bírta. Két bestia rávetette magát és ledöntötte kezéről-lábáról a hátramaradót, ám a másik néhány Csizikék után rontott.
A csapat többi tagja beszaladt a röntgenszobába, ott várták türelmetlenül, hogy beérjék őket társaik. Azok fej-fej mellett haladtak, ám a sörhasú egyre inkább lemaradozott. A doki hallotta maga mögött kétségbeesett zihálását. Ő be is ért hamarosan a helyiségbe, ám amannak még jó pár méter volt hátra. A távolság közte és az üldözők között azonban folyvást csökkent.
A kamasz srácnak kedve lett volna teli torokból szurkolnia, hogy „Fuss, Forrest, fuss!”, de mivel ez az alkalomhoz nem volt méltó, inkább folyamatos „köcsög állatozásba” kezdett torkaszakadtából. Szinte már kéznyújtásnyira volt az illető, amikor gallérját elkapva hátrarántotta az egyik zombi, egyúttal pedig hatalmas darabot harapott ki tarkójából. Az üvöltött mint a fába szorult féreg. A röntgenben lévők négy kézzel csapták be az ajtót és zárták kulcsra azt, még mielőtt az első szörnyeteg nekicsapódhatott volna.
A bentiek kétségbeesett hisztibe kezdtek és Zsánert átkozták, hogy ebbe a lehetetlen helyzetbe hozta őket. Már csak hatan maradtak: a főnővér; a doki; a biztonsági főnök; a kamasz fiú; egy plázacica, szerencséjére sportcipőben és egy harmincas fickó.
Közben az ajtót egyre nagyobb elánnal ütötték a zombik, félő volt, hogy hamarosan ajtófélfástól beszakad. Csapdába kerültek.
Bent csak a neonlámpa adott némi világosságot, hiszen vastag fekete függönyök takarták el a fényt a röntgenben. Csiziknek mentő ötlete támadt:
- Pont alattunk van a reumatológia! Bezártam, miután Szilivel elindultunk, ott biztosan nincsenek halottak!
- Mégis hogy gondolta doktor úr? – kérdezte a fickó – Fogunk egy ásót és addig kaparunk, míg olyan vékony lesz a beton, hogy egyszerűen kilyukad?
- Coki, fiacskám! Kapjuk le a sötétítőket és csomózzuk össze! Az párkányon keresztül leereszkedünk!

---

Jobb ötlet nem lévén úgy is tettek. Zsáner kinyitotta az ablakot, és kieresztette a kötéllé avanzsált függönyt. Másik végét a fal mellett álló szekrény lábához kötötték, bízva abban, hogy megtartja majd őket. Csizik mászott ki elsőként. Mielőtt átlépte a párkányt, két keze közé vette Steibner Irén arcát és forró csókot nyomott szájára.
- Igyekezzetek utánam! – mondta a többiek felé fordulva, akik egyre türelmetlenebbé váltak ahogy egyre jobban döngették az ajtót.
Párduc ügyességgel leereszkedett, majd második emeleti ablakát berúgta a cipőjével. Az üvegszilánkok szanaszét repkedtek a levegőben. Belendült a dolgozószobájába. Idegesen körbepillantott, de nem volt nyoma semmiféle felfordulásnak, zombinak meg pláne nem. Lassan követték őt a többiek. Először a tinédzser srác, aztán Irén, a cicababa, majd a harmincas fickó.
Zsáner Szilárd volt az utolsó. Már ő is átlépte a párkányt, amikor engedett a fenti ajtó és tokostól beszakadt. Elkerekedett a szeme, mert ott állt előtte a vérszomjas horda. Gyorsabb tempóra váltott, szinte már csúszott lefelé. Az első bestia utána ugrott, de csak a függönyt tudta megmarkolni. Látva, hogy leendő áldozatáért még meg kell dolgoznia, veszetten rángatta felfelé a drapériát. Szilárd tehetetlenül figyelte az akciót. Csizik és a fickó kihajolva az ablakon elkapta bokáit és arra ösztökélték, hogy engedje el az alkalmi kötelet.
- Engedd már el, behúzunk! – kiabálták.
Ő azonban nem volt ennyire bátor, de végül leküzdve tériszonyát inkább a zuhanást választotta, mint a kannibálok vacsorájának szerepét. A két férfi tartotta ígéretét és berántotta a reumatológiára. Szegénynek koccant ugyan a feje az üvegbe, de nagyobb baja nem esett.
Ám a zombik sem voltak restek és ők is a mászást választották. Gondolkodni azonban már nem voltak képesek, egyszerre próbálkoztak. Az első alfele már láthatóvá vált, így Csizik kénytelen volt partfisnyéllel megbökdösni az ágyékát kicsit. A fizikai ráhatás hatott, így hamarosan lezuhant a mélybe.
A sors kegye volt, hogy a fenti szekrény sem bírta tovább a terhelést és először csak szakaszosan, majd rohamos sebességgel közeledett a párkányhoz. Azon átbicsaklott, és maga alá temetve a még mindig a drapériába csimpaszkodó büdös dögöket, krátert horpasztott az alant elterülő betonba.


----------



## Swindlis (2010 December 25)

11.
Időközben az Árvai-csoport is megtalálta már a tetőre vezető fémlétrát. Egyikük, egy pittbullnyakú jól megtermett bodybuilder egy vascső segítségével felfeszítette a kanálisra emlékeztető fémfedelet, amin át kijutottak a friss levegőre. Azon nyomban kifeszítették az „ITT VAGYUNK” feliratot és megkönnyebbüléssel nyugtázták, hogy helikoptert hallottak közeledni.

---

A BS-18-as lajstromjelű rendőrségi helikopter pilótája közvetlenül a debreceni repülőtéren tartózkodó Sakáll dandártábornoktól kapta az utasításokat. Már egy ideje Békéscsaba városa felett körözött a rendkívüli állapot miatt, de parancsot kapott, hogy repüljön a kórház felé, mert a tetőn mozgásra lettek figyelmesek a csabai rendőrök.
- Jelentést kérek, vétel! – szólította fel a recsegő rádión Sakáll.
- Vétel. Jelentem négyen tartózkodnak a helyszínen!
- Értettem, vétel. Mit lát?
- Van itt egy nagyméretű lepedő, vétel. A felirat…a felirat a következő: „ITT VAGYUNK”. Vétel.
- Vétel.
- Várjon, uram! Az egyikül levette a trikóját és azzal legyez körkörösen a feje felett. Vétel.
- Értettem, vétel. Mit lát?
- Uram, az iménti mellkasára nagyméretű halálfej van tetoválva! Vétel.
- A mocskos terroristák! Át akarnak ejteni minket! Vétel. Azonnal nyisson tüzet! Vétel.
- Igenis uram, értettem. vétel.
Azzal hüvelykujját a botkormány piros gombjára helyezte és a másodperc tizedrésze alatt golyószóró-sorozattal szórta meg a terepet. Miután megbizonyosodott, hogy nincs több mozgás, győzelmi kört írt le a kórház és az SZTK felett, aztán visszakanyarodott abba az irányba, ahonnan érkezett.

---

Hat szinttel alattuk a reumatológián, Csizik Géza megbontott egy üveg gyümölcsvodkát, amelyet a hűtőszekrényből halászott elő.
- Ez majd bátorságot önt belénk! – felkiáltással koccintott a sebtében telitöltött gazdátlan poharakkal, amiket a cicababán kívül csak nem akart felhajtani senki. A doki elidőzött a nő domborulatain, ám látva, hogy Steibner rosszalló pillantásokat vet rá, inkább az italára összpontosított.
A harmincas fickó szórakozottan vizsgálta a polcon sorakozó ólomkatonákat, melyeket Géza gyermekkora óta gyűjtött. Gyermeke nem lévén, munkahelyén tartotta őket.
A főnővér ösztökélte a társaságot, hogy ideje lenne lassan kigondolni, hogyan jutnak le az alagsori kazánházba. Zsáner az asztalnál cigarettázott és úgy tűnt lement alfába, ami persze nem volt igaz, hiszen teljes agykapacitását a végrehajtás kifundálására fordította. Egy perc múlva előállt az ötlettel.
- Meg van! Egyszerűen lesétálunk a menekülőlépcsőn, ahogy eddig is tettük.
- Hát ez nagyszerű, Szilikém! – válaszolta Csizik – Csak mosolygunk rájuk, ezek a szörnyszülöttek meg majd előzékenyen utat nyitnak nekünk… Brávó! – fűzte hozzá iróniával.
- Géza, nyisd csak ki megint azt a hűtőt!
Amaz szemeit bandzsítva a képtelenség hallatán eleget tett barátja kérésének, de fogalma sem volt mi fog ebből kisülni.
- Jól látom cimbora, sajttal töltött pulykamell van abban a zacskóban?
- Az. Miért? – értetlenkedett a doki.
- Süssük ki és csalétekként használjuk!
- Ekkora lúzerséget én még nem hallottam – fakadt ki a plázacica.
- Miért, tudsz jobbat? Inkább a te melled legyen a csali mint a pulykamell? – vágta oda neki a kamasz.

---

Steibner a szilikonos dudájú segítségével kisütötte villanyrezsón a húsokat. A harmincas fickónak – akiről időközben kiderült, hogy Vili a neve – kedve lett volna felfalni az összeset, mivel szeme kopogott az éhségből, de csak egy szeletet tudott elcsenni és rövidnadrágja zsebébe csúsztatni, mikor nem figyelt senki.
- Hölgyeim és uraim, ezzel meglennénk. Ám először kapjunk el egy halottat, meg akarom vizsgálni. Talán még orvosi Nobel-díjat is kapok a felfedezésért! Harcra fel, indulhat a zombivadászat! – adta ki a parancsot Csizik Géza.


----------



## Swindlis (2010 December 25)

12.
A srác, gúnynevén Vuk, amelyet vörös hajáról érdemelt ki, damilon leeresztette a horogra akasztott ropogósra sült pulykamelleket a lépcsőfordulóba. Neszelt. Jó pár percnek el kellett telnie, mire egy szemfülesebb bestia felfigyelt a lassan himbálózó husira. Először csak orrával szaglászta, aztán kicsiket harapdált belőle. Ízlelve, hogy a nyers emberhúson kívül más kulináris élvezet is lakozik ezen a kis Föld nevű bolygón, szájába tömte az egészet. Ámde a mohó falatozás megbosszulta magát. A damil fogsorára csavarodván felettébb mód irritálta a valaha joviális öregurat. Egyre dühösebb lett. Észrevette, hogy zsinór lóg ki szájából. Felmordult. Ocsmány fejét elkezdte veszettül rázni jobbra-balra, hátha szabadul pórázától. Ha kutyája volt valamikor, akkor úgy érezhette, hogy az eb szelleme áll rajta bosszút sérelmeiért.
Vuknak egyre nagyobb erőfeszítésébe került tartania a damilt, amelyre még szüksége volt. Kezét már véresre vágta, de ajkait összeszorítva egy szisszenéssel sem árulta el fájdalmát, sőt, még egy utolsó nagy erőkifejtésre szánta el magát. Olyan erővel, ahogyan csak tudta, rántott egy nagyot. Az élőhalott szájából olyan sebességgel repült ki a szemfoga a foggyökér és fél deci vér kíséretében, hogy szinte hallani lehetett a hangrobbanást. A szabad utat talált horog pedig bal szemébe csapódott. Immár onnan is spriccelt a vér. A fájdalomtól felüvöltve felfedezte, honnan lóg a himbálózó damil és megindult felfelé a lépcsőn.
- A kurva a...d! – mondta Vuk félhangosan, de már meg is bánta, és még jobban összekuporodott rejtekhelye, egy zöld szemeteskuka mögött.
A büdös dög lassan odaérkezett mellé, de a fiú ki sem látszott fedezékéből. Alóla kémlelt kifelé. Látta a lábfejét és érezte az orrfacsaró bűzt, amelyet árasztott magából. A láb hirtelen kilencven fokos fordulatot vett, egyenesen Vuk felé, így egyenesen szembe volt vele. Megpróbált levegőt sem venni, de szívdobogása elárulta hollétét.
A haramia áthajolt a kukán és 10 centiről arcába fújta kénköves leheletét. A fiú halálra váltan várta fejének testétől való gyors elválását. Lepergett előtte egész addigi élete, a gyerekkori nyaralások a Balatonnál; az iskolai nyögvenyelős matekórák utáni rohanás a vécére; az összes Michelle Wild pornófilm; és az első lány meglepett tekintete, Katáé, amikor először sikerült megcsöcsörésznie. Csak baseball-ütőre nem számított, mert a csocsón kívül más sportágakban nem nagyon jeleskedett. Talán azért nem számított rá, mert az nagyon is valóságos volt. Időbe telt, mire felocsúdott és felfogta, mire az a nagy, fülig érő vigyor Vili arcán. A manusz csapta le a zombit! Hamarosan megjelent Csizik és Zsáner is, és közös erővel beráncigálták az eszméletét vesztett félembert a reumatológiára.
Vastag szíjjak segítségével lekötözték az orvosi ágyra, majd függőleges pózba állították. Bűzlő pofáját hófehér vattával tömték be, de hamar átütött rajta a vére. A doki sztetoszkóppal meghallgatta kusza szívverését, ám felettébb aktív bélműködésén kívül más zörejeket nem nagyon észlelt.

---

- Íme a zombi! Sajnos nem lettem sokkal okosabb.
- Fúj, öljük már meg! – nyavajgott Kaludia, a plázacica.
- Hamarosan megejtjük azt is. Ám előtte hadd lássam, hogyan reagál az ájult állapotban történő fizikai behatásokra! Kíváncsi vagyok az ingerküszöbére.
Csak úgy záporoztak a tanácsok, egyik jobb volt mint a másik.
- Szúrjuk ki a másik szemét is! – javasolta Vuk.
- Egyszerűen metsszük le a fülét! – indítványozta Vili.
- Vagy a kukiját! - csatlakozott az ötletbörzéhez a cicamica.
- Nem! – emelte fel mutatóujját Csizik – Nem durva beavatkozásra, hanem apró, szúnyogcsípés-szerű dologra adott reakcióra vagyok kíváncsi.
Azzal íróasztalához lépett és elővett onnan egy indiántű szettet.
- Mondjuk dartsozzunk egyet!
- Juhéjj! – tapsikolt ostobán Klaudia. – Elmegyünk majd billiárdozni is egyszer?


----------



## Swindlis (2010 December 25)

13.
Géza udvarias volt, így átengedte a hölgyeknek az első dobások jogát. Irén dobása a zombi vállában landolt. Klaudia ügyetlenebb volt, de a tű így is a combba fúródott. Vili és Szilárd kitűnő találatot ért el, de mindannyiuk közül Vuk volt a legjobb. Nem teketóriázott, és egyenesen a dög még ép szemét vette célba.
- 50 pontos! – lelkendezett a kifolyó szemgolyót figyelve, amely lassan végigcsorgott arcán. Szájának szegletéhez érve azonban felbődült. Nem tudni miért, valószínűleg az íz okozhatta. Mivel egyre nagyobb elánnal rángatta a szíjakat és félő volt, hogy kiszabadul láncaiból. Csizik egy műanyag nyelű konyhakést fogott és egy jól irányzott mozdulattal beledöfte koponyájába. Már folyt is kifelé az agyatlanból az agyvize. Mindezt olyan erővel tette, hogy belesajgott csuklója, az eltört pengéről nem is beszélve. Rándult egyet a test, majd végleg elernyedt
- A játékot ezennel berekesztem. A teljes körű kivizsgálás végetért!

---

Egymás mögött haladtak.
- Pszt! – szólt hátra Zsáner nagyon halkan. – Itt nem fogunk tudni továbbhaladni! – súgta Csizik fülébe, aki egyetértőn bólogatott az alant megfigyelt többtucatnyi zombi láttán.
- Mi az ötleted?
- Meg kellene próbálnunk a személyzeti liftnél.
- Szilikém, tudod, hogy azt nem lehet! A zajra azonnal felriadna az egész kóceráj.
- Gondoltam erre. Nem is használnánk a felvonót, elég ha a liftaknába bejutunk. Minden páros szinten szellőzőnyílás vezet oda a szertárból. Itt, a másodikon is van. Gyertek utánam!
A biztonsági főnök elvezette őket a megjelölt helyre. Miután mindannyian a biztonságot nyújtó helyiségbe értek, halkan visszazárta belülről az ajtót.

---

Négykézláb másztak a szellőzőnyílásban, közben monoton duruzsolt a levegőkeringető. Gondosan rögzítették a szertár felöli kijárat fémtábláját, hogy ne érhesse őket meglepetés.. Egy kicsit lejtett a szűk folyosó, így meglehetős ijedtséget okozott egy elszabadult, lefelé bukdácsoló csavaranya.
Röviddel ezután még gyorsabb sebességre ösztökélte a csapatot az az egyelőre még messziről, ám egyre közelebbről hallatszó fémes dübörgés, amelyről nem tudták megállapítani, hogy a kusza szellőzőhálózat melyik ágából ered. Egy dolog volt biztos, mégpedig az, hogy magasabbról érkezik a hang forrása.
A liftaknától elválasztó lyukacsos fedél csavarjait Zsáner Szilárd eszeveszett tempóban igyekezet eltávolítani. Elég hamar sikerült is neki. Kilépett az akna fél méter széles párkányára, s a többiek is gyorsan követték őt a sötétbe. Lassan szokott csak hozzá a szemük.
A dübörgés gazdája már nagyon közel járhatott, ezért villámgyorsan visszazárták a nyílást. Csendben, feltűnés nélkül várakoztak az akna falára tapadva. Egyszer csak egy női arc préselődött a fedélnek. Steibner főnővér felismerte a fizimiskát.
- Kati, te vagy az?
- Irén, engedj be kérlek! Gyorsan!
Így is tettek. Árvai Katalin immár ismét köztük volt. A nő remegett az ijedségtől. Záporoztak feléje a kérdések.
- Nem jött mentőhelikopter?
- Mi lett a többiekkel?
- Mindet felfalták a zombik?
A sápadt és verejtékező ápolónő összefüggéstelenül dadogva annyit felelt, hogy egy rendőrségi helikopterről tüzet nyitottak rájuk, a mészárlást pedig egyedül ő élte túl.
- Ne faggassátok szegényt! Majd ha véget ér ez a rémálom, mindent elmond részletesen ha akar – óvta meg barátnőjét Irén a további faggatózástól.

---

- És most hogyan tovább? Három emeletnyi szakadék tátong alattunk az alagsorig – mondta Vili.
- Olyan mély? – sápítozott Klaudia.
- Semmi baj. Elvileg kell itt lennie valahol egy szervízlétrának. Tapogassuk csak ki!
Csizik lelt rá elsőként.
- Vigyázzatok, vizes. Nagyon csúszik! – azzal elindult lefelé.
- Kint eshet az eső. A múlt héten is beázott – mondta Szilárd.
Vili jött leghátul. Már a földszintnél járt a sor eleje, amikor hatalmasat kongott a fedél, amelyen az imént még ők és Katalin bemászott. Riadtan emelték fel fejüket a magasba, de a visszhang is lassan alábbhagyott és csend honolt a továbbiakban. Tovább ereszkedtek.
- Mi volt ez? – kérdezte Irén.
- Mi lett volna? A barátnéd magával csalogatott egypár barátságos zombit!
- Fejezd be azonnal, Szilárd!


----------



## Swindlis (2010 December 25)

14.
Csizik Vuk segítségével leemelte az alagsorban tartózkodó személyzeti felvonó tetejét. Óvatosan ledugták a fejüket. Az ajtaja zárva volt, de a világításnak köszönhetően végre ismét kitűnően láthattak. Mindketten leugrottak a padlójára. Az ajtó milliméternyi résén leskelődtek kifelé, de mozgásnak nyoma sem volt. Kezükkel próbálták szétfeszíteni a szárnyakat, ám az olyan erősen be volt ragadva, hogy csak nagy nehézségek árán sikerült. Géza lépett ki elsőként szemrevételezni az alagsori folyosót, amely raktárként is szolgált. Kerekes székek, hordágyak, raklapokon különféle alakú és méretű dobozok sorakoztak egymás mellett. A polcokon szerszámok, dossziék, gyógyszeres flakonok hevertek különös rendben, mintha mi sem történt volna a kórházban. Zsáner Szilárd értetlenségének adott hangot miután ő is odaért, hiszen pont erről a szintről terjedt tova a kór. Két embere, Dodó és Pupi is itt veszett oda. Mindenesetre elővigyázatosnak bizonyult és magához vett a szerszámok közül egy csákányt és a többieket is hasonlókra bíztatta. Vuk, fiatalkori idealizmusából fakadóan egy kalapácsot választott fegyveréül, tisztelegve ezáltal Horn Gyula emléke előtt. Sarlót azonban keresve sem talált hozzá és mint ahogyan Szilárd elmondta neki, nem is fog, hiszen a kertészi teendőket egy külsős alvállalkozó végezte.
Immár zombiölő alkalmatosságokkal felszerelkezve haladtak tovább. Steibner Katalint támogatta, Vili pedig végre elővehette a pulykamellet, amely azóta bőven kihűlt. Klaudia szörnyülködve vizsgálta műkörmeit, mert a megpróbáltatások közben lepattogzott róla a festék. Mindeközben csak nem akarta abbahagyni a csacsogást, amellyel őrületbe kergette Vukot.
- Neked volt már csajod egyáltalán, rókuci? Az én első pasim 14 éves koromban egy nős taxisofőr volt. Olyan durva volt, hogy inkább egy testépítő fazonnal jártam utána, de nagy csalódás volt az ágyban, úgyhogy otthagytam azt is. Nem mondom, jó sok pasim volt, legutóbb a jaguáros Sanyival kavartam. Tudod, akinek az a sárga Jaguárja van, biztos láttad már a városban furikázni. Most nemrég adtam ki az útját, de azért előtte vetettem még vele tök jó cuccokat a Csaba Gyöngye Centerben. Tényleg, kérdeztem már, hogy volt-e már barátnőd? Persze biztosan nem, csak érdeklődöm. Nem baj, ugye?
A fiú forgatta a szemeit, de a felesleges szóváltás helyett inkább megpróbált nem odafigyelni rá. Amaz folytatta:
- Szeptemberben Dubaiba készülök, azt hallottam az egyik barátnőmtől, aki modell, hogy a sejkek nagyon szeretik a szőke csajokat. Tök jó buli lesz. Ja azt nem is mondtam még, hogy engem is hívtak egyszer aktfotózásra, de visszautasítottam, mert keveset akartak adni, én meg 100 ezer alatt nem megyek sehová.

---

Zsáner benyitott a toalettre, mert már nagyon kellett vizelnie. A piszoárhoz lépett és lehúzta a sliccét, de ekkor különös, csámcsogó hangokat hallott az angolvécék irányából. Visszahúzta zipzárját és megmarkolta a csempéhez támasztott csákányát. Kinyitotta a jobbszélső budit, de az üres volt. Egy papírguriga árválkodott csak a kövezeten. A középsőnek nyitva volt az ajtaja, így a bal oldali felé fordult. Lehajolt, hogy az ajtó alatti résen bekukkantson. Egy térdelő alak lábait látta. Az egyik lábfején nem volt cipő, így jól láthatta, hogy kilátszik a lábszárcsontja.
„Na te büdös bestye, most kapsz a pofádra!” – gondolta magában és elszánt arccal lenyomta a kilincset. Kitárult az ajtó, mögötte egy zombi turkált a sloziban, könyökig elmerülve. Szájában egy apró aranyhal ficánkolt, Szilárdnak fogalma sem lehetett hogy kerülhetett oda. Így, pofájában a halacskával fordította fejét a férfira. Nyelt egyet, és hopp, el is tűnt a gyomrában. Zsáner nem habozott, és kerülve a felesleges konfrontációt, a homloka közepébe vágta a csákány élét. A koponya kettérepedt és két irányban omlott a szörnyszülött vállaira. Oldalra bukott teste, immár kettévált fejének bal oldali része pedig a lefolyóban landolt, vérrel festve be a budit, A biztonsági főnök lehúzta a kallantyút, a víz pedig tisztára öblítette a kagylót.

---

- Végeztél a pisiléssel? Akkor megyek én is
- Oké, de ne lepődj meg nagyon!
- Már megint mellé céloztál? Majd vigyázok, nehogy sárga legyen a cipőm talpa – tréfálkozott Csizik.


----------



## Swindlis (2010 December 25)

15.
- Ez itt jobbra a hűtőház – kalauzolt Szilárd, mintha azok legalábbis egy társasutazásra fizettek volna be.
Klaudia érdeklődése – miután tudatosult benne, hogy a remélt behűtött kólát itt aztán nem fogja meginni – fokozatosan lanyhult. Olyannyira, hogy az is megesett vele, ami a kór kitörése óta sose: lazán rálépett egy magányosan heverésző, széttrancsírozott kézfejre, mégpedig olyan módon, hogy észre sem vette.
A hűtőház bejárata tárva-nyitva volt. Belestek, nehogy meglepetés érhesse őket. Mérsékelten sok vér és nyitott urnák fogadták őket, hullák sehol. Meglehetősen hűvös volt odabent. A ventillátorok folyamatosan zúgtak és a tévé is kitartóan sugározta az adást. Éppen a 9 órás híradó rövid sporthírei szóltak. Vili átkapcsolta a Retek Klub csatornára, de ott meg olyan olcsó, c-kategóriás amerikai horrorfilmet vetítettek, hogy kedve lett volna elkáromkodni magát. Kinyomta a kapcsolót, és a többiek felé fordult.
- Nem elég, hogy se térerő, se telefonvonal nincs órák óta, még ebből az átkozott készülékből sem tudunk meg semmit!
Ahogy kimondta, abban a minutumban elkezdett pislákolni a világítás. Először csak szakaszosan, majd mindenütt kialudtak a neonlámpák, és csak a vészvilágítás halvány zöld fénye derengett. Hogy ebben a sors keze volt, netán szándékosság, nos, ennek megítélése nem tartozik a krónikásra. Tény viszont, hogy baljós előjel volt, és nem öntött túl sok bizodalmat Csizikékre. Úgy döntöttek, ideje továbbállni.
Útban a kazánház felé két holttestbe botlottak, melyek egy megrongált kávéautomata mellett feküdtek. Mindannyian egyetértettek abban, hogy legjobb lesz nem kockáztatni, ezért kicsit átformálták a földön fekvők fizimiskáját. Gyorsak, precízek voltak és még véres sem lett a zoknijuk.

---

Végre megtalálták a helyiség lengőajtaját. Bementek és belülről bereteszelték azt egy léccel. Vuk talált egy zseblámpát, azzal hadonászott. Zsáner kivette a kezéből, és maga elé tartva világított vele. Libasorban megindultak oda, ahol az alagút bejáratát sejtették. A biztonsági főnök emlékezete nem hagyta cserben és rövidesen megállt előtte.
- Itt kell lennie – mutatott a falra – emögött a gipszkarton mögött. 25 vagy 30 éve falazták be véglegesen, mert a patkányok beszaladgáltak a kórházba. Gyerünk, bontsuk le gyorsan!
A férfiak együttes erővel intézkedtek, Steibner pedig a fényt biztosította a művelethez.
- Baszki! Ez tégla! – hőkölt hátra Vili, miután meglátta, hogy a gipszkarton mögött fal tornyosult vörös téglákból a néhai vasajtó helyén. – Azt hittem csak ez a szar van itt.
- Nincs más hátra mint előre! – kiáltott Géza.
Szerszámaikkal nekiláttak a habarcs lekaparásának, hogy legalább egy téglát meg tudjanak lazítani. Nem is kellett 10 percnél tovább várni, és bár alaposan megizzadtak, sikerült elmozdítani egyet a helyéről. Szilárd csákánya nyelének végével átlökte a túloldalra, ahol visszhang kíséretében darabokra tört.

---

Miután annyira kitágították a lyukat, hogy szűkösen átférjenek rajta, gyorsan bebújtak rajta és a sötét, nyirkos folyosón találták magukat. Már körülbelül 50 métert haladtak, amikor meghallották a hangot. Egy hatalmas reccsenés, majd eszeveszett földöntúli ordítások hallatszott mögülük.
- Beszakadt a kazánház retesze! Futás!
Futottak, ahogy a lábuk bírta a kanyargós alagútban. Mögöttük messze hallották, hogy a hangok is követik őket.
- Nem akarok meghalni! – lihegte sírva Klaudia.

---

Kétszáz méter után vízcsobogást hallottak egy oldalsó járatból. Zsáner ösztönösen arra vezette a társaságot. Kereste az utat, de egy fémrács zárta le útját. Szerencséje volt, mert a csavarjai ki voltak lazulva, így egy erőteljesebb rúgással kiszakította helyéről. Csobbanás hallatszott.
- Ez csak a csatornahálózat lehet!
Beugráltak a náluk egy méterrel alacsonyabban elhelyezkedő orrfacsaró szagú vájatba. Térdig piszkos vízben gázoltak, a patkányok vinnyogva menekültek előlük. Az alagútban eközben egyre közelebbről hallatszott a lábak dobogása és az artikulátlan hörgések.
Két kanyarral odébb végre lámpafényt láttak beszűrődni a fejük fölül.
- Kanális! Vili, Géza, tartsatok bakot!
A két férfi vállára emelte Szilárdot, aki erőlködve bár, de elmozdította helyéről a fedelet. Felhúzta magát az úttestre, a nyílás szélére térdelt és lenyújtotta kezét a lentieknek.
Először Árvai Katalint, majd Steibner főnővért és a kamaszt szabadította ki.

---

- Gyerünk Vuk, gyorsabban!
Megmarkolták Vili karjait, Csizik pedig alulról taszigálta felfelé. A dokit iszonyattal töltötte el, hogy a férfi seggét fogdossa, de ez egyszer egyetértett a jezsuitákkal: „a cél szentesíti az eszközt!” Végre kint volt ő is, már csak Géza volt hátra. Egyre élesebben hallotta a zombik morgását. Már nagyon közel lehettek, bár a sötétben alig látott tovább az orránál.
Mivel már nem volt olyan, aki bakot tartott volna neki, kétségbeesetten ugrált felfelé, hogy elkaphassák kezeit odafent. Vili felsőteste a kanálisban lógott, a többiek a derekánál és a lábánál fogva tartották őt. Így is örökkévalóságnak tűnt, mire sikerült a művelet és feje kibukkant a nyílásból. Már majdnem egészen kihúzták, amikor egy kéz erős rántását érezte bal bokáján, amelynek következtében vagy negyven centit csúszott vissza Vilivel együtt. Szilárdék teljes erejükből húzták őket az ellenkező irányba.
Géza sem volt azonban anyámasszony katonája, és jobb lábának erőteljes rúgásával elmozdította helyéről a reá éhező büdös dög fogsorát. A rothadó kéz engedett, a férfi
pedig kibukfencezett a szabadba.
A többiek gyorsan helyére csúsztatták a nehéz fedelet és kidülledő szemekkel figyelték a dokit, aki csak annyit mondott:
- A jó édes anyját, lekapta a cipőmet! – azzal bal bal lábfejére mutatott.
Az utcasarokról egy száguldó sárga autó kanyarodott be csikorgó kerekekkel, majd miután észrevette az úttesten csoportosuló lihegő embereket, nagy nehezen félrerántotta a kormányt. Éppen hogy kikerülte őket, és bőszen ordított kifelé:
- Köcsög csövesek!
- Te, ez nem a jaguáros Sanyi volt? – fordult Klaudiához Vuk, miközben a másik irányba egy szirénázó rendőr- és egy tűzoltóautó húzott el mellettük.


----------



## Swindlis (2010 December 25)

16.
Abba mind a hatan egyetértettek, hogy legjobb lesz, ha bejelentést tesznek a rendőrségen. Zsáner indítványozta, hogy kövessék az imént elrobogott szirénázó autókat, hiszen valószínűleg már úgyis a kórház előtti parkolóban tanyázik az egész magyar fegyverarzenál.
- Anyu, apu, miért ilyen piszkosak ezek a bácsik és néniiik? – tette fel a kérdést szüleinek az a négy éves forma kisfiú, aki háromkerekű biciklijével haladt el mellettük a járdán.
- Barnikám, ez csak egy jelmez, biztosan most lesz a fellépésük a Szezámmag Fesztiválon!

---

Vadász Ferenc és neje lakótelepi lakásuk nappalijában ültek körmüket rágva a kanapén. Megcsörrent a telefon. Margit vette fel.
- Vadász lakás, tessék!
- Szia anyu, Laci vagyok.
- Istenem! Drága Lacikám, hol voltál ilyen sokáig? Annyiszor próbáltalak hívni! Láttam a tévében a híreket, már azt hittem téged is elraboltak a terroristák!
- Nem anyu, jól vagyok, csak nem volt térerőm.
Ferenc kikapta felesége kezéből a kagylót:
- Hol vagy fiam?
- Ööö, ööö, a fesztiválon!
- Rendben, maradj is ott! A nagyszínpadnál találkozunk, érted megyek kocsival.
- Nem, nem kell apu!
- Tessék?
- Ööö, nem kell értem jönni, majd hazamegyek nem sokára.
- Nem-e, na csak érjünk haza! A nagyszínpadnál, megértetted?!
Vuk inkább lenyomta a telefont és jobbnak is látta időlegesen kikapcsolni.

---

Manci néni tuti nem volt normális, mert addig tömte magába a süteményeket, amíg el nem szundikált. Rendszerint nyitott szájjal aludt, még az sem zavarta meg békés semmittevésében, hogy egy légy repült szája szélére. Ugyanúgy folytatta a hortyogást, ahogy azelőtt is tette. Időközben azonban az étkezőben, vagyis a rendőrök főhadiszállásán nagy nyüzsgés támadt, és ez még az öreglányt sem hagyta hidegen.
A szomszédos teremből hangos parancsszavak hallatszottak át. A szipirtyó az ajtóhoz sietett és fülét reá tapasztotta.
- Azonnal a parkolóba mindenki! – adta ki az ukázt Bartinkovics.

---


- Mi történt? – szegezte a kérdést Firkász Cézár Bartinkovics Oszkár rendőrkapitánynak.
- Kérem fáradjon hátrébb!
- Csak egy kérdést szeretnék feltenni…
- Mondom, hogy takarodjon el innen! Nem nyilatkozom a Békéscsabai Hírmondónak a Teknős-gyilkosság óta! – mondta erélyesen Oszkár.
Teknős Csabát, a városszerte ismert és elismert ékszerészt egy évvel azelőtt saját házában gyilkolták meg. Azóta sem akadtak az elkövető nyomára, s a Hírmondó cikksorozatban bírálta Bartinkovicsot az elégtelen felderítési mutatói miatt. Az írója egészen véletlenül Cézár volt, de ezt szerencsére a kapitány nem tudhatta.
A riporter látva, hogy embere most nincs éppen abban az állapotban, hogy objektív képet fessen az általa írni kívánt szubjektív cikkhez, eloldalgott és kiszúrt magának egy másik, markáns arcú, negyvenes éveinek elején járó férfit. Váradi volt az.
- Jó napot kívánok, Firkász Cézár vagyok a Békéscsabai Hírmondótól.
- Igen? – felelte félvállról a túsztárgyaló. Rá se nézett közben.
- Össze tudná foglalni mi történik jelen pillanatban?
- Össze.
Az újságíró várta a választ, de az csak nem akart megérkezni. Diktafonját Váradi arca elé tolta, mire végre tudomásul vette jelenlétét amaz.
- Látja azokat ott? – s ujjával a kórház bejárata felé bökött a kerítésen túl – Vagy 40 terrorista közelít felénk!
Valóban, az úton csak úgy özönlöttek az élőhalottak.
- Miért nem lövik le őket?
- Maga süket? Már több tucat tárat eresztettünk beléjük! Na húzzon innen a francba!

---

A Csizik-csapat bezzeg tökéletesen hallotta a lövöldözést. Futva érkeztek a helyszínre. Géza, Vili, Szilárd és Vuk teli torokból üvöltötte: „a fejükre célozzatok!” De késő volt már. Az első rendőr, akit megharaptak, egy nyugdíjazás előtt álló törzsőrmester volt, a második egy fiatal főhadnagy.

---

150 méterrel odébb a mentőautó még mindig ott vesztegelt, ahol az elsőként megtámadott, csuklóját vesztett rendőrt infúzióra kötötték.
- Rescue 104, jelentkezz, itt a mentőállomás! Rescue 104, jelentkezz, itt a mentőállomás! – recsegte a CB-rádió.
Rövid szünet telt el, majd a hang ismét jelentkezett:
- Rescue 104, jelentkezz, itt a mentőállomás! Rendben van minden?
Az adóvevő azonban zsinórján himbálózott a kabinban. Elől, a vezetőülésen egy sárga „ambulance” mellényes férfi dőlt neki fejével a kinyílt légzsáknak. Fáradtnak tűnt. Nagyon fáradtnak.
A mikrobusz hátsó ajtaja kinyílt, és egy sötétkék formaruhás, lehajtott fejű alak lépett ki belőle lassan. Egészen lassan.


----------



## Swindlis (2010 December 25)

17.
Elszabadult a pokol. A parkoló apokaliptikus játszótérré változott, ahol csúszkálni lehetett az emberi véren; fetrengve homokozni a földön – nyakadban egy szorosan záródó állkapoccsal; mindeközben pedig folyamatosan zajlott a fogócska és bújócska.
A kórházból szabadult haramiák nem hazudtolták meg a zombikról kialakult cseppet sem hízelgő képet és örömmel falatoztak a békéscsabai rendőrkapitányság állományából és a bámészkodókból, akiknek már nem volt idejük felkapni a nyúlcipőt.
A mentőautóból kisétáló ex-zsaru egyenesen Bartinkovicshoz rohant, aki pisztolyával épp akkor lőtt fejbe közvetlen közelről egy élőhalottat. Ez egyszer azonban nem volt szerencséje, mert egykori beosztottja „más állapotában” már abszolút nem tisztelte felettesét, és épen maradt karját lenyomta Oszkár torkán. Az ezredes szemei kidülledtek, szájából ömlött a vér.
Sikolyoktól és halálhörgéstől lett hangos a flaszter. Menekülő autósok tülköltek dudájukkal és csattantak egymásba, nem egyszer ártatlan menekülőket is elsodorva. A rendőrautók szirénái kitartóan vijjogtak még akkor is, ha megfertőzött pilótái táplálkozni indultak nagy vehemenciával. Egy egérutat kereső egyenruhás jobbra-balra rángatva a kormányt igyekezett megszabadulni a gépkocsi ajtajába csimpaszkodó halottól, de csak annyit ért el kétségbeesett próbálkozásával, hogy néhány másodperc múlva csikorogva nekiütközött az iskola falának, majd mindenestül felrobbant, megkönnyítve saját halálát. Az autó darabjai szanaszéjjel repültek és a hatalmas hanghatástól kitörtek a közeli épületek ablakai is. Az üvegszilánkok további szerencsétleneket terítettek le.
A kór gyorsan terjedt tova, a kezdeti három tucatnyi rohadék száma percek alatt megduplázódott. Immár nem maradt tévéstáb sem, ami beszámolhatott volna az eseményekről. A Retek Klub élő bejelentkezését megszakították, a földön heverő és oldalára borult kamera lábak suhanását rögzítette, aztán egy test zuhant elé, mint egy homokzsák. Valami láthatatlan erő vagy 30 centiméternyit rántott rajta vissza, aztán már csak az áldozat füle és halántéka volt kivehető.

---

Csizikék is menekülőre fogták a dolgot. Vili és Irén Katalint támogatta. A Petneky Borisz utca sarkán egy 15 tonnás tűzoltóautó állt, személyzete sehol.
- Kapaszkodjunk fel rá! – kiáltotta Géza,, azzal felkapaszkodott a lépcsőn és feltépte az ajtaját. Felsegítette a három nőt, majd a többiek is bepattantak. A slusszkulcs a helyén volt.
- Szili, el tudod vezetni?
- Nem én!
- B...d meg! Akkor cseréljünk helyet, de k...a gyorsan!
- Vezettél már ilyet?
- Ekkorát dögöt még nem, de Zuk-ot már egyszer igen!
- Akkor b...d meg te is!
A doki átmászott Vukon és Zsáneren, majd elfordította a kulcsot és gázt adott. Az óriási jármű lomhán nekilódult, de azon nyomban le is fulladt.
- Az ég szerelmére, Géza! – sápítozott Irén.
A férfi ismét sebességbe rakta az IFA-t. A visszapillantó tükörben látta, hogy zombik rohannak utánuk két férfit üldözve. Egyiküket rögvest leterítették, ám a másik meglehetősen jó kondícióban volt. Nemhogy utolérték volna, még ő hagyta le őket. Csizik lelassított, hogy bevárja az illetőt.
- Mit csinálsz? Gyorsíts! – kérlelte Klaudia és Steibner főnővér, de nem figyelt rájuk.
Végre odaért a futó és felkapaszkodott az anyósülésre. Vuk segített neki.
- Hála és köszönet uraim! Váradi József vagyok – nyújtotta a kezét.
- Én pedig Vadász Laci, röviden Vuk. Jó gyorsan tud szaladni!
- Ja, pedig tök másnapos vagyok!

---

Amikor már majdnem arra a helyre értek, ahol a kanálisból kimásztak, a fedél elmozdult a helyéről.
- Azt figyeljétek! - mutatott maga elé Zsáner Szilárd.
Valóban, egy fej, majd egy egész felsőtest kandikált kifelé.
- Mi a szent szar az? – kérdezte a túsztárgyaló.
- Egy büdös zombi! – vágta rá Géza és gázt adott.
A tűzoltóautó telibe találta a bestiát, amely kettészakadt. A jármű megrázkódott és kifarolt.
- B...a meg a postásteve!
Csizik indulni akart, de a monstrum nem engedelmeskedett. Közben a kanálisból újabb zombik bújtak elő.
- Indíts már!
- Indítanék, ha elindulna végre!
A gyújtás nem sikerült, a dögök viszont közeledtek. Alig tíz méterre voltak már tőlük, mikor végre elindult a gép. A Makaróni és a Tavasz sarkán Zsáner elüvöltötte magát:
- Fék, fék, fék!
- Mi van?
- Az ott a feleségem!
Klárika nem messze szedte a lábait, nyomában két nyugdíjas élőhalottal. Szilárd kiabált kifelé az ablakon:
- Klári, Klári, ide!!!
Vuk is segített:
- Csókolom Klári néni, tessék erre szaladni!
A nő meghallotta a nevét, s egyenesen feléjük szaladt. Szerencsésen odaért, ám ahogy beemelték őt, az egyik hulladék letépte jobb lábáról a magassarkút. A másikkal viszont egészen jól kalimpált, mert beleállt a szemébe és hanyatt esett. Végre beszállt Zsánerné, de a második nyugdíjas zombinő belekapaszkodott a kilincsbe. Belülről húzták vissza az ajtót, de csak nem akart lepottyanni. Ott himbálózott fél kézzel még akkor is, mikor Csizik sebességbe váltott. Végül egy magányos villanyoszlop segített oly módon, hogy hagyta magára rákenni.

---

Az Iljusin parknál zombik sétáltak hosszú sorokban, keresztül a platánsoron.
- Hova a fenébe mehetnek? – kérdezte Klaudia.
- Csakis a Trükkös Flamingóba – felelte a kamasz.
- Az micsoda? – érdeklődött Váradi.
- Egy melegbár.
- És miért mennek oda? – kellemetlenkedett megint a plázacica.
- Mert ott meleg a hús! Nem emlékszel hogy felzabálták a pulykamellet is? – világosította fel Vuk.


----------



## Swindlis (2010 December 25)

18.
Manci néni bezárkózott a kukták közé. Kezébe kapta a legnagyobb fakanalat, hogy ha kell, megvédje magát a terroristáktól. A szomszéd helyiségből, ahol korábban a főhadiszállás volt, furcsa zörejek hallatszottak át. Fazekak, poharak zuhantak a földre és valami különös mormogás kísérte az egészet. Az öreglány óvatosan kikémlelt a kulcslyukon. Bár ne tette volna! Majdnem szívinfarktust kapott, mikor egy tűhegyes fogakkal megáldott, vicsorító pofa kapott oda. A lyukon át a nyála is befröccsent.

---

A tűzoltóautóban az ülések mögött mocorgott valami. Ijedten hátranéztek. Egy fekete műanyag ponyva takarta. Csizik lefékezett a kertvárosi út szélén. Váradi kezébe kapott egy pajszert a szerszámosládából és felkészült rá, hogy lesújtson vele. Zsáner hátrahajolt, és kezével óvatosan megfogta a ponyva szélét. Váradira nézett, aki bal kezének ujjaival háromig számolt. Ekkor Szilárd hirtelen mozdulattal felrántotta a műanyagot, de alatta egy szőke férfi kucorgott.
- Helló! – integetett kényszeredett mosollyal – Kérem ne bántsanak! Firkász Cézár vagyok a Békéscsabai Hírmondótól!
- Ja, magát ismerem. Ön az a süket újságíró, aki nem hallja a puskalövéseket.

---

A vénlány legyőzve félelmét elhatározta, hogy törésre viszi a dolgot. Jól megmarkolta a fakanalat és kitárta az ajtót. Előre nézett, nem látott semmit, balra nézett, nem látott semmit. Jobbra nézett és... Egyenesen az arcába ugrott és hanyatt döntötte. Rálépett. Mancika nem merte kinyitni a szemét. Bűzös leheletet érzett, majd egy nyelv siklott végig az állán. Egy jól megtermett, foltos dán dog volt az.

---

Lassan megérkeztek a város másik végébe az Ita-tóhoz, amelynek partján a Szezámmag Fesztivál zajlott. Mivel a hatalmas tömegben nem tudtak haladni, leparkíroztak a földúton.
- Tudatni kell az emberekkel, hogy mi zajlik a városban! Szilikém, Klári,Vuk, Klaudia, ti a kisszínpadhoz menjetek és ha törik, ha szakad, mondassátok be a mikrofonba, hogy meneküljön mindenki! Megértettétek? – adta az instrukciót Csizik Géza.
Miután bólogattak, a másik oldalon állókhoz fordult.
- Józsi, Cézár, ti gyertek velem a nagyszínpadhoz! Vili, te pedig Irénnel és Katalinnal vigyázzatok az autóra! Hallod, Vili? Hol a Vili?
A többiek sasoltak, de Vili sehol nem volt.
- Tényleg, hol van Vilcsi? – kérdezte Klaudia.
De senki sem látta a parkolóban történtek óta.
- Biztosan megették őt is! – pityergett most már a plázagörl.
Lehajtották fejüket. Csizik viszont megtörte a csendet.
- Cézár, akkor te maradj itt Irénékkel! Mi pedig induljunk. Nyomás!

---

- Éééés kezek, éééés kezek!

„Sokkal szebbek a nők ha fáznak
Vagy éhesek magyarul nem vacsoráznak
Ha fáznak azért mert megmered a cici
Ha éhesek azért mert a pocijuk pici
Nem szeretem én a dagadt picsákat
Jobban komálom a vékony cicákat
Fogyókúra vazze ez a megoldás
Pityu segít majd nem lesz csalódás

Volt nekem egy csajom speciel hányatta magát
Mégis mindig nagynak látta a valagááát

Ha két kilóval több volt azt hitte hogy dagadt
Mégis kettőnk közül csak az én csekóm dagadt
Nem azt mondom tehát hogy légy bulimiás
Mert kigyógyulni abból felettébb macerás
De ne legyél kövér egy elhízott hólyag
Sportolj inkább többet most kezd el már holnap!

Egy-két-há-négy, egy-két-há-négy és kezek!
Egy-két-há-négy, emeljed meg a seggedet!

Emeljed meg és mozgasd a lábad
Körözzed le a playboy cicákat
Olyan leszel mint a gyöngyhajú tündér
Tegyél meg mindent az álomszép testért
Lefogysz és akkor a világ a tied
Egyik férfi sem látott még ilyet
Hogy látványra rögtön mered a csákó
És eleped utánad majd minden csávó
És eleped utánad majd minden csávó
És eleped utánad majd minden csávó”

A kisszínpadon MCbetyárpityu és DJkajászómatyi nyomatta a talpalávalót. „Fogyókúra” című slágerüknek köszönhetően fél éve a fővárosi klubok kedvelt előadói voltak és még nagy karrier állt előttük. Szili, Klári, Vuk és Klaudia egyenesen a bekksztédzshez igyekeztek a rajongók tömött sorain keresztülverekedve magukat.


----------



## Swindlis (2010 December 25)

19.
Csizik és Váradi sem járt sokkal jobban, úton a nagyszínpad felé. A tömeg csak úgy hömpölygött, mozdulni is alig lehetett. Az ligeti út két oldalán csizmadiák, fazekasok; hamisított dévédét, vizipipát, gumicukrot, szőtteseket, kínai ruhaneműket, gumicukrot, szárított erőspaprika-füzért és még a vágópista sem tudja mi minden csecsebecsét kínáló élelmes kalmárok ajánlgatták portékáikat jó magyar királyi forintban, euróban, dollárban, kamatmentes hitelre. Jobb oldalt egy potrohos cigányasszony hadonászott ilyen világítós neonszarral, fején ugyancsak pirosan világító ördögszarv volt. Olyan röhejesen nézett ki, hogy dr. Faustus is betojt volna a röhögéstől, pedig ha valaki, ő aztán személyesen látta a sátánt. A levegőben kürtöskalács és sűlt kolbász vegyes szaga szállott szüntelen.
- Nem vesznek tőlem német pácifik lézerfegyvert? – ugrott eléjük egy kis köpcös figura. Mackónadrágot és viseletes pólót hordott. Lábán műanyag szandál papucs volt, a vállára pedig hanyagul a Mínusz szupermárket szatyrát vetette, amely különböző kacatokkal volt tele, közte a Békéscsabai Hírmondó gyűrött számaival.
- Mi ez a hülyeség?
- Én nem hazudok, én nem hazudok, én nem hazudok!
- Menjen innen jóember, nem érünk rá bohóckodni! – lökték félre az illetőt és maguk mögött hagyták.
Ő azonban nem tágított és szorosan a nyomukban maradt.
- Német pácifik lézerfegyver...
- Nem érti hogy nem kell?
- Én nem hazudok!
- Nem is kell, csak kopjon már le végre! – lökte oda Váradi, mert már rettentően idegesítette őt ez a félkegyelmű.
- De ez használ a halottak ellen is!
Csizik összevonta szemöldökét, hátrafordult és ránézett. Most vette csak észre, hogy két foga van, amely úgy állt ki a szájából, mint egy tigrisagyar.
- Mit mondott?
- Ki lehet vele lőni az autók fényszóróit és a zombikat is. Én nem hazudok. Ez így igaz. Én nem hazudok!
- Miről beszél maga?
- Én tudom. Láttam. Jönnek a zombik.
Géza és József összenézett. Hát másoknak is sikerült megmenekülni a parkolóban történt vérengzésből.
- És honnan van magának ez a... lézermicsoda?
- Csempészett német pácifik lézerfegyver. A gepárd Gyuritól vettem el. Ez így igaz, én nem hazudok!
- Tudja mit? Inkább siessen haza és zárkózzon be jól!

---

A Trükkös Flamingóban Lady Mellizom pörformanszát csodálhatták az érdeklődők, aki született férfi létére implantátumot ültetett magába kebel gyanánt.
Emellett tekintélyes sörpocakkal is rendelkezett. Fején hosszú szőke paróka himbálózott, az izzasztó előadástól félig elcsúszva. Így frufrujának közepe valahol a bal szeménél volt található. Spagetti pántos topban és szűk halásznaciban ropta, miközben énekelt: „Almát eszem, ropog a fogam alatt, almát eszem...”
A tánctéren színes diszkógömbök és reflektorok villództak, igazán giccses volt.
A mulatozók sikamlós táncot lejtettek, a pamlagokon és kanapékon pedig olyan dolgok zajlottak, hogy nem véletlenül volt kifüggesztve a rózsaszín 18-as karika a bejárat fölé.
Ferike, aki trafikosként dolgozott a Boroskancsó Általános Iskola és a Huszár Manó megyei kórház közelében – és akivel Firkász Cézár olyan magvas beszélgetést folytatott délután – a bárpultnál pezsgőt iszogatott Márióval, kenyeres puszipajtásával és testi-lelki jóbarátjával.
- Hümm de finci ez a peszgő!
- Ferike, a Lady Mellizom koncert után feljössz hozzám az albérletbe? Van cuki filmem a Dzsennifer Enisztonnal.
- Hú, natyon imádom őt! Legalább olyan cinosz mint a Britnei. De tudod, hoty nekem te vaty a legszebb! – azzal gyengéden megsimogatta Márió térdkalácsát és fejét a vállára hajtotta.

---

Közben a kint ácsorgó bádigárdok bőszen káromkodtak, mert a platánsor felől vagy százan igyekeztek egyenesen a bárhoz.
- Mi a fasz lesz itten? Már így is majdnem telt ház van odabent.
- Ja, a plafonról is csorog az izzadság. Te, hogy néznek ezek ki? – meresztgette szemeit a sötétben Kemény Károly – Asszem elkéstek a farsangi bálról.
Jót röhögtek. Odaért eléjük az első négy zombi. Károly belekezdett a szokásos mondókájába:
- Kettőezeröt a beugró, szúró- és vágóeszközt tilos bevinni, verekedni tilos, aki megszegi a házirendet ki van dobva. Elmúltatok már tizennyolcak?
Válasz helyett harapás volt a reakció, fél percen belül mind a három kidobó halott volt, egy perc múlva pedig vérengző vadállat.

---

A bent szórakozók bőszen lambadáztak és makarénáztak, így fel sem tűnt a sok új vendég. A hangzavarban a sikolyok sem tűntek fel senkinek, pedig egyre többször hangzottak fel. Az első igazán zavarba ejtő momentum az volt, amikor egy ismeretlen felmászott a színpadra. Tépett ruhájából tekintve fellépő lehetett. Odacsoszogott Mellizom mögé, lehasalt a deszkákra. Előbbi ránézett, kihúzta lábát a magassarkújából és az ismeretlen szája elé nyújtotta mosolyogva, gondolván egy lelkes rajongója kívánja megcsókolni azt. A kacér mosoly azonban fájdalmas arckifejezésre váltott két lábujjától való kényszerű eltávolodása okán. A hangszórókból kiáltás zengett.
- Azta, mekkora színészi vénával megáldott csaj ez a Mellizom! – tapsikolt Márió.
- Natyon cukika! – helyeselt Ferike.
Hirtelen a mellettük álló transzvesztita meglökte őket, a pezsgő pedig rájuk löttyent.
- Mit lökdöszöc? Hülye pica!
- Édesem, ne haragudj, engem is meglöktek!
Két emberrel odébb már fröcskölt egy bajuszos nő vére. Azt hitték művér.
- Mekkora party! Tisztára mint tavaly halóvínkor! Jeeee!
Egy csepp Márió szájában landolt. Megízlelte, arca elfintorodott. Teli torokból üvöltötte:
- Feri, ez igazi vér!
Mellettük a transzvesztita összecsuklott. Közben a zene is abbamaradt és csak a gerjedő erősítők sípoltak kegyetlenül, Lady Mellizom pedig fröcskölő szájjal fejest ugrott a közönség első soraiba. Pánik tört ki.
- Szegícsék! – kiabálta Ferike és Márióval kézenfogva a vészkijárat felé szaladt. Szaladt volna, ha nem mindenki arra tömörült volna.


----------



## Swindlis (2010 December 25)

20.
Zsánerék végre betolakodtak a bekksztédzshez. Sárga mellényes rendezők állták útjukat, és eszük ágában sem volt beengedni holmi idegeneket. Hiába mutogattak és magyaráztak, nem voltak azért olyan hülyék ezek a rendezők, hogy ilyen ostoba mesét bevegyenek. Megjelent azonban MCbetyárpityu és DJkajászómatyi menedzsere, aki eligazította a szekuritiket, hogy a zenekar és a fesztivál menedzsmentje közötti élő szerződés értelmében az árban foglaltatik a konzumhölgyek koncert utáni látogatása az előadóművészek öltözősátrában. Klaudia tehát bejutott a kordonon belülre, amely be is zárult mögötte. Az öltöző helyett viszont a színpad lépcsőihez sietett. Macskanő gyorsaságával felugrándozott, de olyan szempillantásnyi idő alatt, hogy sem a hangmérnökök, sem pedig a roadok nem tudták megakadályozni ebbéli cselekedetében.

---

A KoncertElsoKezbol.hu helyszíni tudósítója az alábbi írást tette közzé 22 óra 32 perces keltezéssel:
„Egy huszonéves bombázó szaladt fel a színpadra. DJkajászómatyi állított a szekvenszerén, majd fokozatosan elhalkult a dal, amelynek már amúgy is az utolsó traktusai szóltak. MCbetyárpityu a nőre nézett és kaján vigyorral közölte a nagyszámú közönséggel, hogy, idézem: „Imádjuk a csajokat!”. A rajongók hangos üdvrivalgásban törtek ki. A frontember feléje nyújtotta a mikrofont, hogy megkérdezze a bombázó nevét, de az hisztérikusan a következőt kiáltotta belé, és most megint idézném: „Jönnek a zombik! Meneküljetek!”. A közönség ütemes tapsba kezdett, a zenekar DJ-je pedig új bakelitet helyezett a lemezjátszóba. Felhangzott az amerikai Under a Nightmare punk-metal formáció „Go go zombie, go go vampire” című dalának nagyszabású betyárpityus változata, a rajongók pedig örültek, hogy a banda eljátsza a feldolgozást. T.i. élő szereplések alkalmával nagyon ritkán szerepel a programban.”

---

- Te totál hülye vagy! – ezt már Vuk dörgölte Klaudia orra alá, miután kitessékelték a cicust a színpad környékéről is – Nem hallgatsz MCbetyárpityu és DJkajászómatyit? A második lemezükön ott van a Go go zombie feldolgozás! Mindenki azt hitte, hogy azt kéred. Ha nem tudnám mi van, még én is elhittem volna.
- Akkora egy érzéketlen tapló vagy! Hozzád képest még jaguáros Sanyi is kedves volt. Ha Vili még élne biztos megvédene tőled – szipogott a nő.
- Hagyjátok már abba a civakodást! – rivallt rájuk Szilárd – Ez nem jött be, irrány a nagyszínpad! Segítsünk Gézáéknak, hátha ott több sikerrel járunk.
- Na ne már! – mondta Vuk.
- Mit ne már?
- Ne menjünk már oda!
- Mi a frászért ne?- kérdezett vissza Zsáner.
- A faterom ott vár rám, hogy hazavigyen. Nem akarok találkozni vele.
- A te bajod te tuskó pisis, ha ver az apád – szólt hozzá sértetten Klaudia, de Szilárd leintette.
- Oké, akkor siess vissza a tűzoltóautóhoz, ott találkozunk!

---

Köszönhetően Váradi rendőrigazolványának, megengedték neki és Gézának, hogy a Matyi és a hegedűs Tribute Band előtt bemondjanak egy közérdekű közleményt.
- Hölgyeim és uraim, rendőrtiszt vagyok! Itt az igazolványom, nagyon komolyan mondom amit mondani fogok. A kórházban a híradásokkal ellentétben nem terroristák, hanem zombik garázdálkodtak, akik azóta kiszabadultak a városba is. Élőhalottak, értik? Élőhalottak! Megesznek mindenkit és erre tartanak!
A koncertre várakozók döbbent csendben figyeltek. Aztán rendezők egy csoportja hangos hahotázásba kezdett, amely átragadt az egész tömegre.
A hangmérnök lekeverte a mikrofont, Váradiékat pedig, – akárhogyan is ficánkoltak az erős markú legények szorításában – levezették a világot, ez esetben pedig az életet jelentő deszkákról.
- Seggfejek! – hangzott mindenhonnan a bekksztédzsből.
A színpadra lépett a fesztivál házigazdája.
- Hölgyeim és uraim, a Hazudós stand up comedy társulatát láthatták!
A tömeg dőlt a nevetéstől és hatalmas taps zengett.


----------



## Swindlis (2010 December 25)

utólag elnézést kérek a történetben fellehető olykor nem megfelelő szóhasználat miatt, esetleg ha valakit érdekelne folytatás csak szóljon nekem....


----------



## banyek02 (2010 December 25)

*Jelentett elem*

1 üzenet


----------



## laci-14 (2010 December 26)

1


----------



## laci-14 (2010 December 26)

2


----------



## laci-14 (2010 December 26)

3


----------



## laci-14 (2010 December 26)

4


----------



## laci-14 (2010 December 26)

5


----------



## laci-14 (2010 December 26)

6


----------



## laci-14 (2010 December 26)

7


----------



## laci-14 (2010 December 26)

8


----------



## laci-14 (2010 December 26)

9


----------



## laci-14 (2010 December 26)

10


----------



## laci-14 (2010 December 26)

11


----------



## laci-14 (2010 December 26)

12


----------



## laci-14 (2010 December 26)

13


----------



## laci-14 (2010 December 26)

14


----------



## laci-14 (2010 December 26)

15


----------



## laci-14 (2010 December 26)

16


----------



## laci-14 (2010 December 26)

17


----------



## laci-14 (2010 December 26)

18


----------



## laci-14 (2010 December 26)

19


----------



## laci-14 (2010 December 26)

20


----------



## visuo (2010 December 26)

Sziasztok!

Szeretnék majd tartalmas és hasznos könyveket letölteni. : )

Z


----------



## Papamaci1980 (2010 December 26)

Üdvözlet Nádudvarról!


----------



## Papamaci1980 (2010 December 26)

Mit kellene ide írnom?


----------



## Papamaci1980 (2010 December 26)

A magyar nóták igazi zenék!


----------



## Papamaci1980 (2010 December 26)

A hallgató illetve a siratók a legszebbek!


----------



## Papamaci1980 (2010 December 26)

Dankó Pista nótái (is) nagyon szépek!


----------



## Papamaci1980 (2010 December 26)

Csak szeretnék beköszönni!


----------



## Papamaci1980 (2010 December 26)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


 
2 napos reg: OK
20 hozzászólás: OK
Letöltés: NO
???


----------



## andor1965 (2010 December 26)

Boldog karácsonyt mindenkinek!


----------



## brekuci (2010 December 26)

Sziasztok!


----------



## gabooka797 (2010 December 26)

1


----------



## gabooka797 (2010 December 26)

2


----------



## gabooka797 (2010 December 26)

3


----------



## gabooka797 (2010 December 26)

4


----------



## gabooka797 (2010 December 26)

5


----------



## gabooka797 (2010 December 26)

6


----------



## gabooka797 (2010 December 26)

7


----------



## gabooka797 (2010 December 26)

8


----------



## gabooka797 (2010 December 26)

9


----------



## gabooka797 (2010 December 26)

10


----------



## gabooka797 (2010 December 26)

11


----------



## zoltan1957 (2010 December 26)

*Boldog karácsonyt mindenkinek*


----------



## gabooka797 (2010 December 26)

12


----------



## gabooka797 (2010 December 26)

13


----------



## gabooka797 (2010 December 26)

14


----------



## zoltan1957 (2010 December 26)

_*Nagyon jó az oldal.*_


----------



## CSODÁS (2010 December 26)

Boldog Karácsonyt!


----------



## Babos Rozi (2010 December 26)

HA szereted, amit csinálsz, akkor mindig olyant csinálsz, amit szeretsz!


----------



## gabooka797 (2010 December 26)

15


----------



## Babos Rozi (2010 December 26)

Buék


----------



## gabooka797 (2010 December 26)

16


----------



## gabooka797 (2010 December 26)

17


----------



## gabooka797 (2010 December 26)

18


----------



## Babos Rozi (2010 December 26)

Az élet olyan, mint a hegymászás...


----------



## gabooka797 (2010 December 26)

19


----------



## gabooka797 (2010 December 26)

20


----------



## Babos Rozi (2010 December 26)

Ezek nagyon szépek!


----------



## gabooka797 (2010 December 26)

21


----------



## zoltan1957 (2010 December 26)

_*Nagyon jók ezek a mesék.*_


----------



## Babos Rozi (2010 December 26)

Köszönöm az ötleteket!


----------



## Babos Rozi (2010 December 26)

Szuper!


----------



## Babos Rozi (2010 December 26)

Jó lenne ilyen szép dolgokat készíteni...


----------



## VirágBorbála (2010 December 26)

*Jelen*

Jo napot... igy karacsonykor


----------



## giculi (2010 December 26)

Kellemes Ünnepet!!


----------



## giculi (2010 December 26)

Itt már megint fehér minden!  3 nap tavasz és egy hét tél! Furi időjárás.


----------



## VirágBorbála (2010 December 26)

Életfontosságú képzettségek: úszás, mászás, csúnyán nézés...


----------



## giculi (2010 December 26)

:d


----------



## giculi (2010 December 26)

Na már csak 6 és megvagyok!!!


----------



## salitibi (2010 December 26)

*sziasztok*

sziasztok


----------



## salitibi (2010 December 26)

hogy lehet letőlteni énét?


----------



## salitibi (2010 December 26)

hahó


----------



## salitibi (2010 December 26)

1


----------



## salitibi (2010 December 26)

2


----------



## abencsi (2010 December 26)

Üdv Mindenkinek


----------



## afghan (2010 December 26)

Sziasztok! csak beköszönnék


----------



## afghan (2010 December 26)

Eddig nagyon tetszik ez a fórum, sok olyan dolgto megtaláltam itt amit eddig máshol csak kerestem de nem találtam


----------



## afghan (2010 December 26)

na még 17, őszinte leszek ez egy elég hülye szabály


----------



## afghan (2010 December 26)

de muszál yvagyok megcsinálni mert kinéztem legalább 10 könyvet amit sehonnan sem tudok máshonnan letölteni


----------



## afghan (2010 December 26)

csak azért is


----------



## afghan (2010 December 26)

még egy kevés hsz és meglesz a downlad link


----------



## afghan (2010 December 26)

na még egyet


----------



## afghan (2010 December 26)

és még 20 másodpercet várnom is kell két hsz között, hát ez igen...


----------



## afghan (2010 December 26)

Persze akkor is ti lesztek a legjobbak ha még szidom egy kicsit az oldalt, másként én se játszanám ezt végig.


----------



## afghan (2010 December 26)

és ha ezt megcsinálom fel is tölthetek az oldalra?


----------



## afghan (2010 December 26)

mert anyagom az van, bárcsak be tudnám végre rendszerezni valamivel...


----------



## afghan (2010 December 26)

10 alatt a hiányzó hszek száma, bibibi


----------



## afghan (2010 December 26)

na már megint az a 20 másodperces probléma...


----------



## afghan (2010 December 26)

pedig direkt kiszámoltam h ne kelljen többet várnom, de hát ez van, néha túl gyors vagyok


----------



## afghan (2010 December 26)

néha meg túúúúúúúúl lasúúúúúúúúú


----------



## Marani (2010 December 26)

Wulfi írta:


> Köszönöm, Melitta! kiss


...


----------



## afghan (2010 December 26)

még 5 még 5, 15, 14, 13, 12, 11, 10, 9, 8, 7, 6, 5, 4, 3, 2, 1 küldés


----------



## bjelke10 (2010 December 26)

Köszi szépen


----------



## afghan (2010 December 26)

üdv, végre látom más is olvassa elmés (és kötelező) hszemeimet


----------



## afghan (2010 December 26)

na már nem kell sokáig nézni ahogy szenvedek


----------



## hajni0327 (2010 December 26)

sziasztok


----------



## afghan (2010 December 26)

még 2 és kész


----------



## afghan (2010 December 26)

szia


----------



## hajni0327 (2010 December 26)

már nekem sem kell sok...


----------



## afghan (2010 December 26)

na én asszem megvagyok a 20 hozzászólással mehetek tölteni végre????


----------



## hajni0327 (2010 December 26)

Barátok egymás között:
- Hogy sikerült az autóvezetői vizsgád?
- Nem tudom, mert amikor kijöttem a kórházból, a vizsgabiztos még nem tért magához.


----------



## hajni0327 (2010 December 26)

afghan mehetsz igen


----------



## hajni0327 (2010 December 26)

már csak 3....


----------



## hajni0327 (2010 December 26)

2.............


----------



## hajni0327 (2010 December 26)

1......................


----------



## hajni0327 (2010 December 26)

és megvan a 20  Éljen


----------



## patailajos (2010 December 26)

nagyon tetszik!!!


----------



## patailajos (2010 December 26)

ott van.


----------



## patailajos (2010 December 26)

ez jóóóóóóó.


----------



## patailajos (2010 December 26)

lenyűgöző!!!


----------



## patailajos (2010 December 26)

ez kell nekem!!!


----------



## patailajos (2010 December 26)

köszönöm


----------



## patailajos (2010 December 26)

nagyon baróóó


----------



## patailajos (2010 December 26)

kiváncsi vagyok


----------



## patailajos (2010 December 26)

esméletlenül tetszik


----------



## patailajos (2010 December 26)

könnyűnek találom ez jóóóóóóóó


----------



## patailajos (2010 December 26)

már alig várom


----------



## patailajos (2010 December 26)

1


----------



## patailajos (2010 December 26)

coooool side


----------



## patailajos (2010 December 26)

thank's


----------



## patailajos (2010 December 26)

2


----------



## patailajos (2010 December 26)

3


----------



## patailajos (2010 December 26)

4


----------



## patailajos (2010 December 26)

5


----------



## patailajos (2010 December 26)

6


----------



## patailajos (2010 December 26)

7


----------



## Bogika45 (2010 December 26)

Látom egyre többen vagyunk!
Gratula az új tagoknak \\m/


----------



## Bobe_H (2010 December 26)

Üdv, Mindenkinek Magyarországról!


----------



## Bobe_H (2010 December 26)

Áldott karácsonyt Mindenkinek, így utólag!


----------



## Bobe_H (2010 December 26)

És boldog új évet előre!


----------



## Bobe_H (2010 December 26)

Már volt 3 hozzászólásom...


----------



## Bobe_H (2010 December 26)

Köszi, Melitta!


----------



## kulhuni (2010 December 26)

koszike


----------



## kulhuni (2010 December 26)

Viszont kívánom és BÚÉK


----------



## kistata (2010 December 26)

*1*


----------



## zoldlila (2010 December 26)

Boldog Unnepeket Melitta! 
Szeretem ezt a gyors 20 hozzaszolasi lehetoseget!


----------



## Serafina Pekkala (2010 December 26)

*Első 20 hozzászólás*

Békés, Boldog Karácsonyt Mindenkinek!


----------



## Serafina Pekkala (2010 December 26)

*2*

A legvégén nem az fog számítani, hogy mennyi év volt életedben, hanem hogy mennyi élet volt éveidben.
Abraham Lincoln


----------



## dzsudikam (2010 December 26)

Boldog karácsonyt mindenkinek!


----------



## Serafina Pekkala (2010 December 26)

*3*

De jó volna mindent, mindent
Elfeledni,
De jó volna játszadozó
Gyermek lenni.
Igaz hittel, gyermek szívvel
A világgal
Kibékülni,
Szeretetben üdvözülni.
Ady Endre


----------



## Serafina Pekkala (2010 December 26)

*4*

Valahányszor a közeledő karácsonyra gondoltam (...), kellemes, megbocsátó, jótékony, nyugalmas időszakként gondoltam rá; az évnek egyetlen olyan szakaszára, mikor a férfiak és nők egyként kitárják addig elzárt szívüket, és a sír felé tartó utazáson útitársakként gondolnak a náluk szegényebbekre, nem pedig holmi idegen fajra, amely másfelé utazik.
Charles Dickens


----------



## Serafina Pekkala (2010 December 26)

*5*

Sokkal értékesebb a magad alkotta ajándék. - Amíg készíted, mindig arra gondolsz, akié lesz. Nem egy pillanat csak, amíg megveszed, hanem hosszú órák, esték, amíg elkészülsz. Ezalatt beépül az ajándékba a szereteted is.
Kálnay Adél


----------



## Marani (2010 December 26)

*Köszi*



1valaky írta:


> szuper vagykiss


!


----------



## zolex66 (2010 December 26)

Köszi!


----------



## piros55 (2010 December 26)

*Boldog Karácsonyt Mindenkinek ! *


----------



## zolex66 (2010 December 26)

Még egyszer...


----------



## zolex66 (2010 December 26)

...és nem utolsó sorban ...


----------



## zolex66 (2010 December 26)

Boldog Karácsonyt!


----------



## zolex66 (2010 December 26)

Továbbá hamarosan...


----------



## zolex66 (2010 December 26)

Boldog Új Évet is...


----------



## zolex66 (2010 December 26)

...kívánok mindenkinek!


----------



## Sicka (2010 December 26)

*buék 2011 mindenkinek!*

Buék 2011 mindenkinek


----------



## skrinyarm (2010 December 26)

Köszönöm a tippet.


----------



## skrinyarm (2010 December 26)

A jelenléti ívhez. Jelen.


----------



## skrinyarm (2010 December 26)

Lassanként az olvasás is elérhető.


----------



## skrinyarm (2010 December 26)

9 vagy 10?


----------



## skrinyarm (2010 December 26)

Egészen pontosan 12.


----------



## skrinyarm (2010 December 26)

Vagy csak 11?


----------



## skrinyarm (2010 December 26)

Jól tudta, hogy 12!


----------



## skrinyarm (2010 December 26)

Nem jól tudtam, mert 14.


----------



## skrinyarm (2010 December 26)

Az olvasás kitartást is igényel.


----------



## skrinyarm (2010 December 26)

A visszaszámolás is elindulhatna...


----------



## skrinyarm (2010 December 26)

A Karácsony boldog volt!


----------



## skrinyarm (2010 December 26)

Az Újév pedig legyen sikerekben gazdag.


----------



## skrinyarm (2010 December 26)

Az egyik 19, a másik egy híján húsz.


----------



## skrinyarm (2010 December 26)

Vagy pontosan húsz?


----------



## hegedusildiko (2010 December 26)

Hofi megy a tv-ben.


----------



## hegedusildiko (2010 December 26)

Nagyon jó.


----------



## Tisz (2010 December 26)

Sziasztok!


----------



## hegedusildiko (2010 December 26)

Borzasztó, hogy még most is aktuális...


----------



## Tisz (2010 December 26)

Kellemes karacsonyi unnepeket !


----------



## hegedusildiko (2010 December 26)

Ahogy Cseh Tamás énekelte: "Csak húsz év múlva ne ez a dal legyen..."


----------



## Tisz (2010 December 26)

Es boldog uj evet!


----------



## Tisz (2010 December 26)

Kivanok mindenkinek


----------



## hegedusildiko (2010 December 26)

Neked is!


----------



## hegedusildiko (2010 December 26)

Regen merre van?


----------



## hegedusildiko (2010 December 26)

Ezt már nem tudjuk meg.


----------



## hegedusildiko (2010 December 26)

Kiteregetek.


----------



## SFTom (2010 December 26)

helló


----------



## SFTom (2010 December 26)

amúgy


----------



## SFTom (2010 December 26)

miért


----------



## SFTom (2010 December 26)

kell


----------



## SFTom (2010 December 26)

írni


----------



## SFTom (2010 December 26)

20


----------



## SFTom (2010 December 26)

hozzászólást


----------



## SFTom (2010 December 26)

a


----------



## SFTom (2010 December 26)

fórumhoz


----------



## SFTom (2010 December 26)

ezt


----------



## SFTom (2010 December 26)

amúgy


----------



## SFTom (2010 December 26)

mindenki


----------



## SFTom (2010 December 26)

így


----------



## SFTom (2010 December 26)

oldja


----------



## scottbr2 (2010 December 26)

*Chuck Norris 1*

Chuck Norris nem sétál. A Földet görgeti maga alatt.


----------



## scottbr2 (2010 December 26)

*Chuck Norris 2*

Chuck Norris tudja hogy a tyúk vagy a tojás volt előbb...csak nem mondja meg.


----------



## SFTom (2010 December 26)

meg


----------



## scottbr2 (2010 December 26)

*Chuck Norris 3*

Chuck Norris-nak van 2 PitBull-ja 3 Dobermann-ja és egy Rottweiler-e. A kapura mégis az van kiírva "Vigyázat Chuck Norris".


----------



## scottbr2 (2010 December 26)

*Chuck Norris 4*

A Bibliában Jézus átváltoztatta a vizet borrá, de később Chuck Norris átváltoztatta azt a bort sörré.


----------



## scottbr2 (2010 December 26)

*Chuck Norris 5*



 
[URL="http://iwiw.hu/pages/share/share.jsp?u=http%3A%2F%2Fvicclap.hu%2Fokossag%2F224%2Findex.html"]

 

 

 [/URL]


----------



## SFTom (2010 December 26)

17


----------



## scottbr2 (2010 December 26)

*Chuck Norris 6*

Chuck Norris egyszer megdöntötte a szárazföldi sebességrekordot egy biciklivel, aminek le volt esve a lánca, és hiányzott a hátsó kereke.


----------



## scottbr2 (2010 December 26)

*Chuck Norris 7*

Egyszer Chuck Norris azt nyilatkozta: "Nagyon kevés dolog van a világon, amit egy pörgőrugással ne lehetne megoldani. Igazából egy sem jut az eszembe."


----------



## SFTom (2010 December 26)

18


----------



## scottbr2 (2010 December 26)

*Chuck Norris 7*

Chamberlain rekordja 20000 nő volt életében. Chuck Norris erre azt mondta: "egy álmos csütörtök".


----------



## SFTom (2010 December 26)

19


----------



## SFTom (2010 December 26)

20


----------



## scottbr2 (2010 December 26)

*Chuck Norris 8*

Chuck Norrisé nem akkora mint egy lóé. A lovaké akkora, mint Chuck Norrisé.


----------



## scottbr2 (2010 December 26)

*Chuck Norris 9*

Vajon mi futhat át Chuck Norris áldozatainak a fején mielőtt meghalnak? A cipője.​


----------



## scottbr2 (2010 December 26)

*Chuck Norris 11*

Irakban nincsenek tömegpusztító fegyverek. Chuck Norris Oklahomában él.


----------



## scottbr2 (2010 December 26)

*Chuck Norris 12*

Chuck Norris tudja, hogy hol van két párhuzamos egyenes metszéspontja.


----------



## scottbr2 (2010 December 26)

*Chuck Norris 13*

Az egyiptomi 10 csapásból 11 Chuck Norris volt. Csak nem merték lejegyezni.


----------



## scottbr2 (2010 December 26)

*Chuck Norris 14*

Néhány fiú bele tudja pisilni a nevét a hóba. Chuck Norris a betonba is.


----------



## scottbr2 (2010 December 26)

*Chuck Norris 15*

Jack Bauert, a 24 főszereplőjét eredetileg Chuck Norris játszotta volna, de aztán lecserélték a producerek, mivel minden terroristát megölt 12 perc 27 másodperc alatt.


----------



## scottbr2 (2010 December 26)

*Chuck Norris 16*

Bill Gates állandó rettegésben él. Attól a naptól fél, amikor Chuck Norris számítógépén lefagy a Windows.


----------



## scottbr2 (2010 December 26)

*Chuck Norris 17*

Chuck Norris egy zongorával is tud hegedülni.


----------



## scottbr2 (2010 December 26)

*Chuck Norris 18*

A Halálnak egyszer Chuck-Norris-közeli élménye volt.


----------



## scottbr2 (2010 December 26)

*Chuck Norris 19*

Chuck Norris sosem udvarol. Egyszerűen csak azt mondja: "Most".


----------



## scottbr2 (2010 December 26)

*Chuck Norris 20*

Chuck Norris egyszer hülyére verte a saját árnyékát, mert túl közelről követte. Azóta az árnyéka 10 méter távolságot tart.


----------



## scottbr2 (2010 December 26)

*Chuck Norris 10*

Chuck Norris a filmjeiben csak akkor használ dublőrt, amikor könnyezős jelenetet kell forgatnia.


----------



## ggabesz80 (2010 December 26)

Statisztikák szerint a házasságok 90%-a válással végződik


----------



## ggabesz80 (2010 December 26)

Négy különböző nemzetiség képviselője volt az asztalnál: egy amerikai gyalogos, egy francia őrvezető, egy angol géppuskás és egy orosz hússaláta. A gyalogos, az őrvezető és a géppuskás a padon foglaltak helyet, a hússaláta az asztalon, egy tálban.


----------



## ggabesz80 (2010 December 26)

Valahol Ausztráliában
Miután elértem a nyugdíjkorhatárt, bementem a Társadalombiztosítási Igazgatóság helyi fiókjába az ügyeket intézni.
A pult mögött ülő nő - életkorom ellenőrzése végett - kérte a jogsimat (Ausztráliában nincs személyi igazolvány, a személyazonosság igazolására elég a fényképes jogsi. A ford.)
Végigkutattam a zsebeimet, és rájöttem, hogy a tárcám otthon maradt. Mondtam neki, hogy sajnálom, haza kell érte mennem, majd később megint eljövök.
Mire a nő: "- Gombolja ki az ingét".
Kigomboltam, és előtűntek a mellkasomat borító göndör és ősz szőrszálak.
"Az az ősz szőr a mellén nekem elég bizonyíték" - mondta a hölgy és átvette tőlem a kitöltött űrlapot.
Mikor hazaértem, izgatottan meséltem a nejemnek a társadalombiztosítási irodában történteket.
Erre a nejem: "- Miért nem toltad le a gatyádat is? Még rokkantságit is kaphattál volna!"


----------



## ggabesz80 (2010 December 26)

Férj a feleségének:
- Drágám, képzeld, vettem egy garnitúra vadonatúj Goodyear autógumit!
- Minek, nincs is autónk?!
- Ugyan már! Hisz te is viselsz melltartót!


----------



## ggabesz80 (2010 December 26)

A feleség hazajön az autóvezetői vizsgáról. A férje unottan megkérdezi:
- Na, hatodszor is meghúztak?
- Ja-ja, de most már legalább jogsim is van.


----------



## ggabesz80 (2010 December 26)

Férfi a nőnek:
- Olyan viccet mondok, hogy leesik a melled!
De most látom, neked már valaki elmondta!


----------



## ggabesz80 (2010 December 26)

Feleség a férjéhez:
- Elnézést, drágám a késésért, a szépségszalonban voltam.
- És, nem kerültél sorra?


----------



## Korpi49 (2010 December 26)

Ha Isten velünk,kicsoda ellenünk.


----------



## Korpi49 (2010 December 26)

Nincsen rózsa tövis nélkül


----------



## ggabesz80 (2010 December 26)

A férj boxmeccset néz a tévében, a felesége olvasgat mellette.
Hirtelen felkiált a férj:
- Hát ezt nem hiszem el! Még négy perc sem telt el, és máris vége!
Mire a felesége:
- Aha, tudom, mit érzel


----------



## Korpi49 (2010 December 26)

Amíg szar van veréb is akad.


----------



## ggabesz80 (2010 December 26)

Hosszú, átszerelmeskedett éjszaka után a fiatalember aléltan dől le a csaj mellé, akit az este csípett fel. 
Körülnéz a szobában, és az íróasztalon meglátja egy férfi fényképét: -A férjed? - kérdezi idegesen
-Nem, te kis buta, tudod, hogy nem vagyok férjnél.
-Akkor a volt pasid?
-Egyáltalán nem - válaszolja a csaj a fülét harapdálva.
-Akkor meg ki az?
- Én, a műtét előtt...


----------



## Korpi49 (2010 December 26)

Kicsi a bors de erős


----------



## Bogi0511 (2010 December 26)

*...*

Sziasztok!


----------



## Korpi49 (2010 December 26)

Egy bolond százat csinál


----------



## ggabesz80 (2010 December 26)

Megy be a postás a kapun, viszi a levelet. Látja, hogy a kutya el van engedve.
- Nem kell tőle félni! - mondja a gazda - Most lett kiherélve, bágyadt még.
- Nem is attól félek, hogy megdug, hanem, hogy megharap!


----------



## ggabesz80 (2010 December 26)

Egy frankó délutáni menet után az asszony ijedten hallja, hogy egy kocsi fékez a ház előtt.
- Jó ég, ez a férjem lesz! Tűnj el gyorsan!
Pasas sietve felráncigálja a nadrágját, iszkol az erkélyajtó felé, majd hirtelen megtorpan.
- Hülye vagy? Én vagyok a férjed!


----------



## ggabesz80 (2010 December 26)

Egy asszonynak már elege volt belőle, hogy a férje szinte minden este
részegen támolyog haza a kocsmából. Halloween estéjén gondolja a nő, hogy
megleckézteti az urát. Beöltözik ördögnek, és elbújik egy fa mögé a házuk
előtt. Szédeleg haza a férj, és hirtelen előugrik a fa mögül egy fekete
alak nagy szarvakkal, hosszú farokkal, és kezében egy vasvillával.
- Hát te ki vagy? - kérdezi tőle a férfi.
- Én vagyok az ördög!
- De jó, hogy végre megismerhetlek, a te húgodat vettem feleségül!


----------



## Bogi0511 (2010 December 26)

A rendőr felesége elhatározza, hogy meglepi a férjét egy elemes bútorral. El is megy a bútorboltba és megveszi. Hazaviszi, boldogan összeszereli, ám a következő pillantban elmegy egy villamos a ház előtt és a bútor szétesik. Az asszony újra összerakja, de pár perc múlva ugyanez a helyzet. Nem bírja tovább, és áthívja a szomszédból a Gézát, a férje barátját. Géza is összerakja a bútort, de jön a villamos, és a bútor szétesik.
- Kitaláltam valamit! - mondja a Géza - Bemászok a szekrénybe egy elemlámpával, és ha jön a villamos, látom, hogy hol esik szét a szekrény.
Így is tesz. Pár perc múlva hazajön a rendőr, és megcsodálja a szekrényt. Kinyitja az ajtókat, és megpillantja a Gézát.
- Te meg mit csinálsz a szekrényemben? - kérdezi tőle.
- Várom a villamost!


----------



## ggabesz80 (2010 December 26)

Az anya beszélget tinédzser lányával:
- Én sosem feküdtem le más férfival, csak az apáddal! Ugyanezt te is el
tudod majd mondani a lányodnak?
- Igen anyu, csak ezt a rezzenéstelen arcot kell még gyakorolnom...


----------



## Bogi0511 (2010 December 26)

Egy ember meghal, és lekerül a pokolba. Két bejárat van, az egyikre ki van írva, hogy szocialista pokol, a másikra meg, hogy kapitalista pokol. A szocialista pokol előtt rettenetesen nagy sor áll, míg a kapitalista pokol előtt senki. Kovács odamegy a kapitalista pokol kapujába és megkérdezi:
- Itt mit csinálnak az idekerült emberrel?
- Szögeket vernek a testébe, tüzes vassal sütögetik és forró olajban főzik.
Erre Kovács átmegy a szocialista pokol kapujába és megkérdezi:
- És itt mit csinálnak az idekerült emberrel?
- Szögeket vernek a testébe, tüzes vassal sütögetik és forró olajban főzik.
- Akkor miért állnak itt ennyien sorban?
- Mert itt vagy szög nincs, vagy tüzes vas nincs, vagy olaj nincs, vagy egyik sincs.


----------



## ggabesz80 (2010 December 26)

A könyvtáros odaszól a betérő rendőröknek:
- Mi van fiúk, esik az eső?


----------



## ggabesz80 (2010 December 26)

Két paraszt beszélget:
-Te, a Bélát mégsem holnap temetik, hanem pénteken.
- Mé´, jobban van?


----------



## Bogi0511 (2010 December 26)

- Ki az abszolút kommunista?
- Aki a fogára korona helyett vörös csillagot rakat.


----------



## Bogi0511 (2010 December 26)

- Mi az abszolút szárazság?
- Amikor a fák szaladnak a kutyák után.


----------



## Bogi0511 (2010 December 26)

Hogy hívnak egy nőt a matematika tanszéken?
- Betévedt látogató.


----------



## Bogi0511 (2010 December 26)

Egy vicc a katonák életéből:

- Lépjenek ki, akik szeretik a zenét! -üvölt az őrmester a felsorakozott katonáknak.
Öten kilépnek a sorból.
- Mit kell énekelni? - kérdi az egyik.
- Semmit. Átviszik a tiszti klubba a zongorát.


----------



## Korpi49 (2010 December 26)

Sose nézz hátra,mert az út amit meg kell tenned előtted áll.


----------



## Bogi0511 (2010 December 26)

Az egyik Egyiptomi piramiskutatás alkalmával a régészek találnak egy múmiát. Először az amerikaiak kapják meg vizsgálatra, akik a következő diagnózissal állnak elő:
- Ez a múmia megközelítőleg 2500 vagy 3000 éves lehet.
Az angolok is megkapják a testet, akik így küldik tovább:
- Ez a múmia megközelítőleg 2800 évvel ezelőtt lett eltemetve.
Az oroszok is megvizsgálják, majd megállapítják:
- Ez a múmia pontosan 2986 éves és hat hónapos.
- Honnan tudják ilyen pontosan? - kérdezik a többi országok.
Mire az oroszok:
- Bevallotta!


----------



## ggabesz80 (2010 December 26)

Az iskolában egyik kisfiú mondja a másiknak:
- Azt hallottam, hogy minden felnőttnek van legalább egy sötét titka, amit évek óta rejteget. Ezért aztán könnyű rájuk ijeszteni, elég csak annyit mondani, hogy Mindent tudok rólad! .
A másik kisfiú hazamegy és így szól az anyjához:
- Anyu, mindent tudok rólad!
Az anyuka elvörösödik, és ad egy 20-ast a gyereknek:
- Jól van, kicsim, de apunak egy szót se róla!
A gyerek megörül a 20-asnak, így este aztán az apján is kipróbálja a módszert:
- Apu, mindent tudok rólad!
Az apja félrevonja:
- Jól van, kisfiam, itt egy ötvenes, csak ne szólj róla anyádnak!
A gyerek még jobban örül.
Másnap éppen indul az iskolába, ahogy kilép az ajtón, szembejön vele a postás. Ismét előkerül a bevált trükk:
- Postás bácsi, mindent tudok rólad!
A postás eldobja a biciklijét:
- Fiam, gyere, adj egy puszit az apádnak!


----------



## ggabesz80 (2010 December 26)

Egy házaspár esküvőjük napján megegyezik, hogy az ágyuk alatt tartanak egy
kis dobozt, amibe a férj titkos dolgait rejtheti.

A feleség 40 évig hősiesen meg is állja, és nem néz bele, de a 40. házassági

évfordulójuk előtt csak belenéz: 3 üres sörösüveget és egy rakás pénzt talál

benne. Az ünnepi vacsorán aztán meg is kérdezi a férjét: Mit jelent ez?

A férj egy ideig gondolkodik, majd válaszol:

- Tudod, nem mindig sikerült legyőznöm a kísértést. Valahányszor

megcsaltalak, egy üres sörösüveget tettem a dobozba, hogy emlékeztessen a

tévedésemre. 

A feleség szemét elfutják a könnyek, de aztán belegondol. 40 év

nagy idő, a lángoló szerelem is elmúlt már, a 3 üveg nem is olyan sok.

- És az a sok pénz? - kérdezi szipogva.

- Tudod, valahányszor megtelt a doboz, visszavittem az üres üvegeket és a

pénzt a dobozba tettem...


----------



## ggabesz80 (2010 December 26)

Na milyen nős embernek lenni?
- Megfiatalodtam! Mintha újra 15 éves lennék!
- Hogy lehet az?
- A WC-ben cigarettázom, és titokban iszom


----------



## ggabesz80 (2010 December 26)

Két férfi már másodszor ütközik össze a bevásárló kocsival a TESCO-ban.

Megszólal az egyik megértően:
- Talán maga is a feleségét keresi?
- Igen, én is. A magáé hogy néz ki?
- Szőke, kék szemű, csinos, jó alakú. A magáé?
- Hagyjuk az enyémet, keressük a magáét.


----------



## ggabesz80 (2010 December 26)

Pályaudvari beszélgetés:
- A feleségedet várod?
- Nem várom... jön


----------



## zolex66 (2010 December 26)

Na tehát,


----------



## zolex66 (2010 December 26)

telik, múlik az idő,


----------



## zolex66 (2010 December 26)

csak


----------



## zolex66 (2010 December 26)

kicsit


----------



## zolex66 (2010 December 26)

lassan


----------



## zolex66 (2010 December 26)

azaz


----------



## zolex66 (2010 December 26)

igen


----------



## zolex66 (2010 December 26)

svfrstst


----------



## zolex66 (2010 December 26)

igen-igen


----------



## zolex66 (2010 December 26)

lassacskán


----------



## zolex66 (2010 December 26)

de már


----------



## csizio (2010 December 26)

A csízió a legjobb


----------



## zolex66 (2010 December 26)

nincs sok hátra,


----------



## csizio (2010 December 26)

imádom a disneyt


----------



## csizio (2010 December 26)

3


----------



## Netti1975 (2010 December 26)

sziasztok


----------



## zolex66 (2010 December 26)

csak még vagy 44 óra...


----------



## csizio (2010 December 26)

4


----------



## Netti1975 (2010 December 26)

jelen


----------



## csizio (2010 December 26)

ez már az 5.


----------



## csizio (2010 December 26)

haladok 6


----------



## csizio (2010 December 26)

boldog karit 7


----------



## zolex66 (2010 December 26)

További kellemes üzenetküldözgetést és boldog új évet kívánok!


----------



## csizio (2010 December 26)

kari aji lettem 8


----------



## csizio (2010 December 26)

én vagyok a legjobb 9


----------



## csizio (2010 December 26)

10 felén túl vagyok


----------



## Netti1975 (2010 December 26)

én is itt vagyok


----------



## csizio (2010 December 26)

11 eggyel a fele után


----------



## Netti1975 (2010 December 26)

én még nem, sajnos


----------



## csizio (2010 December 26)

12 nyuszi ugrál


----------



## csizio (2010 December 26)

13 kutya kergeti őket


----------



## Netti1975 (2010 December 26)

jó neked


----------



## csizio (2010 December 26)

14 ember hajigálja a kutyákat hóval


----------



## Netti1975 (2010 December 26)

mindjárt 16


----------



## csizio (2010 December 26)

ugye milyen jó verset írok és ez a 15. hozzászólás


----------



## Netti1975 (2010 December 26)

nekem meg csak ez a 13.


----------



## csizio (2010 December 26)

jujj 16


----------



## Netti1975 (2010 December 26)

te kint vagy vagy most szeretnél kimenni?


----------



## csizio (2010 December 26)

váááááh 17


----------



## Netti1975 (2010 December 26)

nekem 14


----------



## csizio (2010 December 26)

most szeretnék kimenni


----------



## Netti1975 (2010 December 26)

tudod merre?


----------



## csizio (2010 December 26)

19 te is haladsz


----------



## Netti1975 (2010 December 26)

segítesz nekem is 20-ig?


----------



## csizio (2010 December 26)

ez az utolsó és torontoba


----------



## csizio (2010 December 26)

persze


----------



## Netti1975 (2010 December 26)

ismerőshöz vagy magadban


----------



## csizio (2010 December 26)

te merre vagy?


----------



## csizio (2010 December 26)

ismerőshöz


----------



## Netti1975 (2010 December 26)

még itthon én is


----------



## Netti1975 (2010 December 26)

köszönöm, még lehet találkozunk itt 
Szép estét


----------



## anicom (2010 December 27)

:d


----------



## anicom (2010 December 27)

hello


----------



## anicom (2010 December 27)

hahó


----------



## anicom (2010 December 27)

szia


----------



## anicom (2010 December 27)

hello.


----------



## anicom (2010 December 27)

hell


----------



## sdsd (2010 December 27)

Köszi, szia


----------



## anicom (2010 December 27)




----------



## anicom (2010 December 27)

..........................................


----------



## anicom (2010 December 27)

tatammm


----------



## anicom (2010 December 27)

tarammm


----------



## anicom (2010 December 27)

papammm


----------



## anicom (2010 December 27)

pararammmm


----------



## anicom (2010 December 27)

taraarrrrrrrrrrrrrra


----------



## anicom (2010 December 27)

trtrtrtrtrtrrtr


----------



## anicom (2010 December 27)

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## anicom (2010 December 27)

tetetetetet


----------



## anicom (2010 December 27)

tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt


----------



## anicom (2010 December 27)

nnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## anicom (2010 December 27)

d


----------



## anicom (2010 December 27)

rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## g101 (2010 December 27)

1


----------



## g101 (2010 December 27)

2


----------



## g101 (2010 December 27)

3


----------



## g101 (2010 December 27)

4


----------



## g101 (2010 December 27)

5


----------



## g101 (2010 December 27)

6


----------



## g101 (2010 December 27)

7


----------



## g101 (2010 December 27)

8


----------



## g101 (2010 December 27)

9


----------



## g101 (2010 December 27)

10


----------



## g101 (2010 December 27)

11


----------



## g101 (2010 December 27)

12


----------



## g101 (2010 December 27)

13


----------



## g101 (2010 December 27)

14


----------



## g101 (2010 December 27)

15


----------



## g101 (2010 December 27)

16


----------



## g101 (2010 December 27)

17


----------



## g101 (2010 December 27)

18


----------



## g101 (2010 December 27)

19


----------



## g101 (2010 December 27)

20


----------



## g101 (2010 December 27)

*21*

21


----------



## zoltan1957 (2010 December 27)

Jó reggelt mindenkinek.


----------



## zoltan1957 (2010 December 27)

_*Néhány ember azt hiszi, hogy szereti a zenét, de fogalmuk sincs, hogy valójában mi a zene.*_


----------



## Paraatesz (2010 December 27)

*Gyökerek....*

Már lassan nem látni az erdőt a sok GYÖKÉR-től !!!!! 



robson írta:


> Ez igen! Te is hozod az átlagot. Gratulálok!


----------



## knega (2010 December 27)

Sziasztok!


----------



## knega (2010 December 27)

Utólag is boldog karácsonyt mindenkinek!


----------



## knega (2010 December 27)

visszaszámlálás indul


----------



## knega (2010 December 27)

17


----------



## knega (2010 December 27)

16


----------



## knega (2010 December 27)

15


----------



## knega (2010 December 27)

14


----------



## knega (2010 December 27)

13


----------



## knega (2010 December 27)

12


----------



## knega (2010 December 27)

11


----------



## knega (2010 December 27)

10


----------



## knega (2010 December 27)

9


----------



## knega (2010 December 27)

8


----------



## knega (2010 December 27)

7


----------



## knega (2010 December 27)

6


----------



## knega (2010 December 27)

5


----------



## knega (2010 December 27)

4


----------



## knega (2010 December 27)

3


----------



## knega (2010 December 27)

2


----------



## knega (2010 December 27)

1...bent vagyok


----------



## gkondacs (2010 December 27)

Hozzászólás


----------



## gkondacs (2010 December 27)

hozzászólás


----------



## gkondacs (2010 December 27)

hozzászólás3


----------



## gkondacs (2010 December 27)

hozzászólás4


----------



## gkondacs (2010 December 27)

h5


----------



## gkondacs (2010 December 27)

h6


----------



## gkondacs (2010 December 27)

h7


----------



## gkondacs (2010 December 27)

h8


----------



## gkondacs (2010 December 27)

h9


----------



## gkondacs (2010 December 27)

h10


----------



## gkondacs (2010 December 27)

h11


----------



## gkondacs (2010 December 27)

h12


----------



## gkondacs (2010 December 27)

h13


----------



## gkondacs (2010 December 27)

h14


----------



## gkondacs (2010 December 27)

h15


----------



## gkondacs (2010 December 27)

h16


----------



## gkondacs (2010 December 27)

h17


----------



## gkondacs (2010 December 27)

h18


----------



## gkondacs (2010 December 27)

h19


----------



## gkondacs (2010 December 27)

h20


----------



## zsindely (2010 December 27)

Sziasztok! Új regisztrálóként beköszönök hozzátok


----------



## zsindely (2010 December 27)

Sziasztok! Új regisztrálóként beköszönök hozzátok még egyszer


----------



## zsindely (2010 December 27)

Sziasztok! Új regisztrálóként beköszönök hozzátok ismét


----------



## zsindely (2010 December 27)

Sziasztok! Új regisztrálóként beköszönök hozzátok hogy meglegyenek az üzeneteim


----------



## zsindely (2010 December 27)

üzi5


----------



## zsindely (2010 December 27)

üzi6


----------



## zsindely (2010 December 27)

message 7


----------



## zsindely (2010 December 27)

üzenet 8


----------



## zsindely (2010 December 27)

üzenet 9


----------



## kerecsen495 (2010 December 27)

*hímzés*

Keresztszemes hímzés


----------



## kerecsen495 (2010 December 27)

jó elfoglaltság


----------



## zsindely (2010 December 27)

üzi 10


----------



## kerecsen495 (2010 December 27)

Nekem is sok mintám van, ha egyszer bejuthatok közétek

a keresztszemeszés jó időtöltés


----------



## kerecsen495 (2010 December 27)

Én a hagyományörző mintákat kedvelem


----------



## zsindely (2010 December 27)

üzi 11


----------



## kerecsen495 (2010 December 27)

Keresztszemes hímzés, fényképezés


----------



## zsindely (2010 December 27)

üzi 12


----------



## kerecsen495 (2010 December 27)

Nagyon szépek


----------



## majtopi (2010 December 27)

*jelen*

Üdvözlök mindenkit!


----------



## kerecsen495 (2010 December 27)

nagyon jó ötletek


----------



## kerecsen495 (2010 December 27)

Kereszténység


----------



## kerecsen495 (2010 December 27)

Legfőbb kincs az egészség


----------



## kerecsen495 (2010 December 27)

Budapest


----------



## kerecsen495 (2010 December 27)

Balatonfüred


----------



## zsindely (2010 December 27)

üzi 13


----------



## kerecsen495 (2010 December 27)

Balatonfüreden


----------



## kerecsen495 (2010 December 27)

Budapesten


----------



## kerecsen495 (2010 December 27)

Gyönyörűek


----------



## kerecsen495 (2010 December 27)

Szépek


----------



## kerecsen495 (2010 December 27)

szépek


----------



## kerecsen495 (2010 December 27)

Nagyon szépek


----------



## kerecsen495 (2010 December 27)

Nagyon szépek


----------



## kerecsen495 (2010 December 27)

Nagykarácsonyban lakik az igazi Mikulás!


----------



## dfeles (2010 December 27)

*bocsánat*

sziasztok!
Nagyon szeretnék egy Vonnegut könyvet elolvasni, és ehhez 20 hozzászólás szükséges.. meg még 2 nap 
szóval belekezdek


----------



## dfeles (2010 December 27)

egyébként ez elég sok energiát vesz el... ki tudja mennyi fa... hm
nem fogok itt kötekedni, de lehet hogy lenne más megoldás is. nem?


----------



## dfeles (2010 December 27)

3


----------



## dfeles (2010 December 27)

4


----------



## zsindely (2010 December 27)

üzi 14


----------



## dfeles (2010 December 27)

5


----------



## dfeles (2010 December 27)

6


----------



## zsindely (2010 December 27)

üzi 15


----------



## reiko2 (2010 December 27)

kiss


----------



## reiko2 (2010 December 27)

:d


----------



## zsindely (2010 December 27)

üzi 16


----------



## zsindely (2010 December 27)

üzi 17


----------



## zsindely (2010 December 27)

üzi 18


----------



## dfeles (2010 December 27)

6


----------



## zsindely (2010 December 27)

üzi 19


----------



## dfeles (2010 December 27)

7


----------



## dfeles (2010 December 27)

9


----------



## dfeles (2010 December 27)

10


----------



## dfeles (2010 December 27)

11


----------



## vinczan (2010 December 27)

köszi


----------



## vinczan (2010 December 27)

köszönöm


----------



## vinczan (2010 December 27)

3


----------



## vinczan (2010 December 27)

4


----------



## vinczan (2010 December 27)

5


----------



## dfeles (2010 December 27)

12


----------



## dfeles (2010 December 27)

13


----------



## vinczan (2010 December 27)

6


----------



## vinczan (2010 December 27)

7


----------



## vinczan (2010 December 27)

8


----------



## vinczan (2010 December 27)

9


----------



## vinczan (2010 December 27)

10


----------



## dfeles (2010 December 27)

14


----------



## vinczan (2010 December 27)

11


----------



## vinczan (2010 December 27)

12


----------



## vinczan (2010 December 27)

13


----------



## vinczan (2010 December 27)

14


----------



## dfeles (2010 December 27)

15


----------



## dfeles (2010 December 27)

16


----------



## vinczan (2010 December 27)

15


----------



## dfeles (2010 December 27)

17


----------



## dfeles (2010 December 27)

18


----------



## dfeles (2010 December 27)

egyébként ez elég sok erőforrás... ki tudja mennyi fa... hm
nem fogok itt kötekedni, de lehet hogy lenne más megoldás is. nem?


----------



## dfeles (2010 December 27)

20!


----------



## vinczan (2010 December 27)

17


----------



## vinczan (2010 December 27)

18


----------



## vinczan (2010 December 27)

19


----------



## vinczan (2010 December 27)

30


----------



## korosia (2010 December 27)

Üdvözlet Mindenkinek Debrecenből!


----------



## korosia (2010 December 27)

A világ másik végéről.


----------



## korosia (2010 December 27)

3


----------



## korosia (2010 December 27)

4


----------



## korosia (2010 December 27)

Nagyon jónak találom az oldalt, csak ezt a 20 hozzászólásos dolgot nem igazán értem.


----------



## korosia (2010 December 27)

Vajon mi ennek a célja?


----------



## korosia (2010 December 27)

Valamilyen módon visszaélnek valakik a tartalmakkal?


----------



## korosia (2010 December 27)

Kíváncsi vagyok.


----------



## korosia (2010 December 27)

Tényleg nem szeretnék hülyeségeket írni ezért maradok a számoknál, mint az előttem "szóló".


----------



## korosia (2010 December 27)

10.


----------



## korosia (2010 December 27)

11


----------



## korosia (2010 December 27)

12


----------



## korosia (2010 December 27)

13.


----------



## korosia (2010 December 27)

14.


----------



## korosia (2010 December 27)

15.


----------



## korosia (2010 December 27)

16.


----------



## korosia (2010 December 27)

17.


----------



## korosia (2010 December 27)

18.


----------



## korosia (2010 December 27)

19.


----------



## korosia (2010 December 27)

20.


----------



## vt19930802 (2010 December 27)

kösz 
jelen


----------



## vt19930802 (2010 December 27)

21.


----------



## vt19930802 (2010 December 27)

helló


----------



## vt19930802 (2010 December 27)

hngbvcdx


----------



## Pfiszi (2010 December 27)

Sziasztok, super


----------



## Pfiszi (2010 December 27)

2


----------



## Pfiszi (2010 December 27)

3


----------



## Pfiszi (2010 December 27)

4


----------



## Pfiszi (2010 December 27)

5


----------



## Pfiszi (2010 December 27)

6


----------



## gatiba (2010 December 27)

itt a tél, esik a hó


----------



## Pfiszi (2010 December 27)

7


----------



## gatiba (2010 December 27)

A nagy ember megőrzi gyermeki gondolkodását.


----------



## gatiba (2010 December 27)

a sas nem vadászik verébre


----------



## Pfiszi (2010 December 27)

8


----------



## MonaLee (2010 December 27)

az a baj a 20 hozzászólással, hogy Én szeretek olyan dolgokhoz hozzászólni, ami komolyan érdekel. De ez így sztem tök fölösleges!


----------



## MonaLee (2010 December 27)

ez már a 3.


----------



## Pfiszi (2010 December 27)

9


----------



## MonaLee (2010 December 27)

a4.


----------



## MonaLee (2010 December 27)

Látta valaki a Fekete Hattyút Natalival?


----------



## Pfiszi (2010 December 27)

10


----------



## Pfiszi (2010 December 27)

11


----------



## MonaLee (2010 December 27)

Én most néztem meg.


----------



## Pfiszi (2010 December 27)

12


----------



## MonaLee (2010 December 27)

\\m/\\m/nagyon jó


----------



## Pfiszi (2010 December 27)

13 super, köszönjük a lehetőséget


----------



## Pfiszi (2010 December 27)

14


----------



## Pfiszi (2010 December 27)

15


----------



## Pfiszi (2010 December 27)

16


----------



## Median (2010 December 27)

*hali*

:d


----------



## Pfiszi (2010 December 27)

17


----------



## Median (2010 December 27)

*2*


----------



## Median (2010 December 27)

3


----------



## Median (2010 December 27)

5


----------



## Pfiszi (2010 December 27)

18


----------



## Median (2010 December 27)

6


----------



## Median (2010 December 27)

6,


----------



## Pfiszi (2010 December 27)

19


----------



## cimbooora (2010 December 27)

kellemes


----------



## cimbooora (2010 December 27)

Karácsonyi


----------



## Pfiszi (2010 December 27)

20


----------



## cimbooora (2010 December 27)

Ünnepeket


----------



## cimbooora (2010 December 27)

Kívánok


----------



## Median (2010 December 27)

6.


----------



## Pfiszi (2010 December 27)

21 kellemes ünnepeket Mindenkinek és köszi


----------



## Median (2010 December 27)

8


----------



## cimbooora (2010 December 27)

mindenkinek


----------



## Median (2010 December 27)

9


----------



## cimbooora (2010 December 27)

Bár már


----------



## Median (2010 December 27)

10


----------



## cimbooora (2010 December 27)

Nincsenek


----------



## Median (2010 December 27)

11


----------



## cimbooora (2010 December 27)

Jah


----------



## Median (2010 December 27)

12


----------



## cimbooora (2010 December 27)

Vajon, betumom elözni a melettem hozzászó,lót?


----------



## Median (2010 December 27)

13


----------



## cimbooora (2010 December 27)

Kissé helytelenül írok


----------



## Median (2010 December 27)

14


----------



## cimbooora (2010 December 27)

Ez a tizedik


----------



## cimbooora (2010 December 27)

Árrrííbáááá .................


----------



## MonaLee (2010 December 27)

5?


----------



## Median (2010 December 27)

15


----------



## cimbooora (2010 December 27)

Ezaaaazzzz  12


----------



## Median (2010 December 27)

16


----------



## cimbooora (2010 December 27)

Jaj btervezőm, nem bírom (13)


----------



## Median (2010 December 27)

17


----------



## cimbooora (2010 December 27)

Pápáramirikánó, tüty-tyü, tütytürütty....


----------



## Median (2010 December 27)

3


----------



## cimbooora (2010 December 27)

Pont ez megy a radióban


----------



## Median (2010 December 27)

2


----------



## cimbooora (2010 December 27)

Bakker nem tudom hányadiknál tartok


----------



## MonaLee (2010 December 27)

9.


----------



## Median (2010 December 27)

1 :d


----------



## cimbooora (2010 December 27)

Na mindegy előről kezdem 1.


----------



## Median (2010 December 27)

17 cimbooora
ki van írva


----------



## MonaLee (2010 December 27)

IGGENNNN! sikerült a 9900. oldalon az első lennem az előbb!


----------



## cimbooora (2010 December 27)

Egyre jobban élvezem


----------



## MonaLee (2010 December 27)

kiss


----------



## cimbooora (2010 December 27)

Na és kit érdekel? Madian!


----------



## cimbooora (2010 December 27)

Bocs kissé bunkó vagyok


----------



## MonaLee (2010 December 27)




----------



## cimbooora (2010 December 27)

Hányat is kell nememlékszem háromszázat?


----------



## Median (2010 December 27)

kiss


----------



## MonaLee (2010 December 27)

:2:


----------



## MonaLee (2010 December 27)

baromi jó szórakozás


----------



## cimbooora (2010 December 27)

Gyök(529) Jóvan asszem elég lesz


----------



## MonaLee (2010 December 27)

gyűjteni a 20-at


----------



## cimbooora (2010 December 27)

Na aztalavisszta !


----------



## MonaLee (2010 December 27)

má csak 4 kell


----------



## cimbooora (2010 December 27)

Már nem is tudom miért regeltem


----------



## MonaLee (2010 December 27)

3


----------



## Judit-red (2010 December 27)

1


----------



## Judit-red (2010 December 27)

2


----------



## Judit-red (2010 December 27)

3


----------



## MonaLee (2010 December 27)

2


----------



## Judit-red (2010 December 27)

4


----------



## Judit-red (2010 December 27)

5


----------



## Judit-red (2010 December 27)

6


----------



## Judit-red (2010 December 27)

7


----------



## Judit-red (2010 December 27)

8


----------



## Judit-red (2010 December 27)

9


----------



## MonaLee (2010 December 27)

1


----------



## Judit-red (2010 December 27)

10


----------



## Judit-red (2010 December 27)

11


----------



## Judit-red (2010 December 27)

12


----------



## Judit-red (2010 December 27)

13


----------



## Judit-red (2010 December 27)

14


----------



## Judit-red (2010 December 27)

15


----------



## Judit-red (2010 December 27)

16


----------



## MonaLee (2010 December 27)

:0::0::0:És IGGGEEENNN, IGGGEENNN, IGGEENN! a 20.:0::0::0:


----------



## Judit-red (2010 December 27)

17


----------



## Judit-red (2010 December 27)

18


----------



## Judit-red (2010 December 27)

19


----------



## Judit-red (2010 December 27)

és húúúúúsz


----------



## zsebioroszlan (2010 December 27)

19


----------



## zsebioroszlan (2010 December 27)

És igen! 20!


----------



## 6924 (2010 December 27)

köszönet


----------



## gyucsaba (2010 December 27)

hello 
így könnyű.. --------1


----------



## gyucsaba (2010 December 27)

a rendőr hazafelé találkozik a cigánnyal
-hova mész cigány?
-milyen tyúk?
--------2


----------



## gyucsaba (2010 December 27)

a lányok tényleg félnek a vonzó pasiktól?:O

------3


----------



## ppanther (2010 December 27)

*Húszig meg sem állok*

Egy meg érett a meggy.


----------



## gyucsaba (2010 December 27)

---4


----------



## gyucsaba (2010 December 27)

---5


----------



## ppanther (2010 December 27)

*Húszig meg sem állok*

Kettő, csipkebogyó vessző.


----------



## gyucsaba (2010 December 27)

---6


----------



## gyucsaba (2010 December 27)

---7


----------



## ppanther (2010 December 27)

*Húszig meg sem állok*

Három te vagy az én párom.


----------



## gyucsaba (2010 December 27)

---8


----------



## gyucsaba (2010 December 27)

---9


----------



## gyucsaba (2010 December 27)

---10


----------



## ppanther (2010 December 27)

*Húszig meg sem állok*

Négy te kis leány hová mégy.


----------



## gyucsaba (2010 December 27)

---11


----------



## gyucsaba (2010 December 27)

---12


----------



## ppanther (2010 December 27)

*Húszig meg sem állok*

Öt érik a tök.


----------



## gyucsaba (2010 December 27)

---13


----------



## gyucsaba (2010 December 27)

---14


----------



## gyucsaba (2010 December 27)

---15


----------



## ppanther (2010 December 27)

*Húszig meg sem állok*

Hat hasad a pad.


----------



## gyucsaba (2010 December 27)

---16


----------



## gyucsaba (2010 December 27)

---17


----------



## gyucsaba (2010 December 27)

---18


----------



## ppanther (2010 December 27)

*Húszig meg sem állok*

Hét zsemlét süt a pék.


----------



## gyucsaba (2010 December 27)

---19


----------



## gyucsaba (2010 December 27)

---20


----------



## ppanther (2010 December 27)

*Húszig meg sem állok*

Nyolc üres a polc.


----------



## ppanther (2010 December 27)

*Húszig meg sem állok*

Kilenc kis Ferenc.


----------



## ppanther (2010 December 27)

*Húszig meg sem állok*

Tíz – tiszta víz,
Ha nem tiszta, vidd vissza,
Majd a cica megissza


----------



## ppanther (2010 December 27)

9.


----------



## ppanther (2010 December 27)

*Húszig meg sem állok*

8.


----------



## Zita98 (2010 December 27)




----------



## ppanther (2010 December 27)

*Húszig meg sem állok*

7.


----------



## ppanther (2010 December 27)

*Húszig meg sem állok*

6.


----------



## ppanther (2010 December 27)

*Húszig meg sem állok*

5.


----------



## ppanther (2010 December 27)

*Húszig meg sem állok*

4.


----------



## ppanther (2010 December 27)

*Húszig meg sem állok*

3.


----------



## gege199812 (2010 December 27)

campona írta:


> Kedves "gege199812",
> "Segiteni" ?...miben? "Kezhez szoktatni" ?
> 
> 1-so szabaly: A papagaly NEM OLYAN mint egy kutyus, nem lehet "csak ugy" szoktatni!
> ...



Köszi!!


----------



## ppanther (2010 December 27)

*Húszig meg sem állok*

2.


----------



## ppanther (2010 December 27)

*Húszig meg sem állok*

1


----------



## ppanther (2010 December 27)

*Húszig meg sem állok*

0


----------



## thetan1615 (2010 December 27)

Sziasztok


----------



## slager (2010 December 27)

helo


----------



## slager (2010 December 27)

ensem 1


----------



## slager (2010 December 27)

2


----------



## slager (2010 December 27)

3


----------



## slager (2010 December 27)

4


----------



## slager (2010 December 27)

5


----------



## slager (2010 December 27)

ja nekem is


----------



## slager (2010 December 27)

meg5


----------



## slager (2010 December 27)

van


----------



## slager (2010 December 27)

hatra


----------



## slager (2010 December 27)

halo


----------



## slager (2010 December 27)

sok


----------



## slager (2010 December 27)

az


----------



## slager (2010 December 27)

nekem


----------



## slager (2010 December 27)

keresek


----------



## slager (2010 December 27)

valami jo


----------



## slager (2010 December 27)

midiket


----------



## michael1994 (2010 December 27)

*gyors 20db hozzászólás*

Szuper vagy


----------



## slager (2010 December 27)

ki


----------



## slager (2010 December 27)

tudna segiteni


----------



## mjoska83 (2010 December 27)

jelen


----------



## tomdkm (2010 December 27)

köszi melitta


----------



## anyucikám (2010 December 27)

nekem


----------



## anyucikám (2010 December 27)

már


----------



## tomdkm (2010 December 27)

szeretnék


----------



## tomdkm (2010 December 27)

minnél


----------



## anyucikám (2010 December 27)

csak


----------



## tomdkm (2010 December 27)

előbb


----------



## anyucikám (2010 December 27)

pár


----------



## tomdkm (2010 December 27)

tag


----------



## anyucikám (2010 December 27)

üzenetre


----------



## mjoska83 (2010 December 27)

köszi a lehetőségetkiss


----------



## anyucikám (2010 December 27)

van


----------



## tomdkm (2010 December 27)

lenni


----------



## tomdkm (2010 December 27)

köszönjük


----------



## mjoska83 (2010 December 27)

Jó


----------



## anyucikám (2010 December 27)

szükségem


----------



## mjoska83 (2010 December 27)

lenne


----------



## tomdkm (2010 December 27)

a


----------



## mjoska83 (2010 December 27)

már


----------



## anyucikám (2010 December 27)

hogy letöltsek


----------



## mjoska83 (2010 December 27)

ha


----------



## tomdkm (2010 December 27)

lehetőséget


----------



## mjoska83 (2010 December 27)

Meg


----------



## tomdkm (2010 December 27)

melittának


----------



## tomdkm (2010 December 27)

de


----------



## anyucikám (2010 December 27)

a kisfiamnak


----------



## mjoska83 (2010 December 27)

szupi


----------



## tomdkm (2010 December 27)

tényleg


----------



## Angyalka1972 (2010 December 27)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


 
Szia!


----------



## mjoska83 (2010 December 27)

szükésem van...


----------



## anyucikám (2010 December 27)

2


----------



## tomdkm (2010 December 27)

!


----------



## mjoska83 (2010 December 27)

hy


----------



## anyucikám (2010 December 27)

1


----------



## mjoska83 (2010 December 27)

mellitának


----------



## anyucikám (2010 December 27)

és még pár óra hossza, de remélem megéri!!!!
Köszönöm


----------



## tomdkm (2010 December 27)




----------



## mjoska83 (2010 December 27)

köszi...


----------



## tomdkm (2010 December 27)

hy


----------



## tomdkm (2010 December 27)

király


----------



## Angyalka1972 (2010 December 27)

*haliho*

Udvozlet


----------



## tomdkm (2010 December 27)

ez


----------



## mjoska83 (2010 December 27)




----------



## tomdkm (2010 December 27)

az


----------



## mjoska83 (2010 December 27)




----------



## tomdkm (2010 December 27)

oldal


----------



## tomdkm (2010 December 27)

csak


----------



## mjoska83 (2010 December 27)

:d


----------



## tomdkm (2010 December 27)

imádni


----------



## Angyalka1972 (2010 December 27)

miert?


----------



## mjoska83 (2010 December 27)

jó


----------



## mjoska83 (2010 December 27)

haladok


----------



## Angyalka1972 (2010 December 27)

kell


----------



## mjoska83 (2010 December 27)

nem..


----------



## Angyalka1972 (2010 December 27)

ezt


----------



## tomdkm (2010 December 27)

lehet


----------



## mjoska83 (2010 December 27)

na még


----------



## Angyalka1972 (2010 December 27)

Csinalni?


----------



## mjoska83 (2010 December 27)

oksi


----------



## Angyalka1972 (2010 December 27)

szep


----------



## Angyalka1972 (2010 December 27)

az


----------



## tomdkm (2010 December 27)

köszönjük


----------



## Angyalka1972 (2010 December 27)

eletkiss


----------



## Angyalka1972 (2010 December 27)

de


----------



## tomdkm (2010 December 27)

Hi!


----------



## mjoska83 (2010 December 27)

őőőőő


----------



## Angyalka1972 (2010 December 27)

en


----------



## Angyalka1972 (2010 December 27)

meg


----------



## Angyalka1972 (2010 December 27)

a kutyam


----------



## Angyalka1972 (2010 December 27)

sokkal


----------



## Angyalka1972 (2010 December 27)

szebbek


----------



## Angyalka1972 (2010 December 27)

vagyunk


----------



## Angyalka1972 (2010 December 27)

foleg


----------



## Angyalka1972 (2010 December 27)

reggel


----------



## anyucikám (2010 December 27)

Na meg van


----------



## Angyalka1972 (2010 December 27)

ful es arc


----------



## Angyalka1972 (2010 December 27)

mosas


----------



## Angyalka1972 (2010 December 27)

na most mi van?


----------



## Angyalka1972 (2010 December 27)

Megvolt a 20 hozzaszolaso megse tudok letolteni. Tudja valaki miert?


----------



## felejts_el (2010 December 27)

jo otlet


----------



## felejts_el (2010 December 27)

minden 2. esetben


----------



## felejts_el (2010 December 27)

3 
*Kedden újra havazik, marad a hideg*


----------



## felejts_el (2010 December 27)

4 nehany konyvre


----------



## felejts_el (2010 December 27)

5 lenne szuksegem


----------



## felejts_el (2010 December 27)

6 csak


----------



## felejts_el (2010 December 27)

7 mi


----------



## felejts_el (2010 December 27)

8


----------



## felejts_el (2010 December 27)

9


----------



## felejts_el (2010 December 27)

10


----------



## felejts_el (2010 December 27)

11


----------



## felejts_el (2010 December 27)

12


----------



## felejts_el (2010 December 27)

13


----------



## felejts_el (2010 December 27)

14


----------



## felejts_el (2010 December 27)

15


----------



## felejts_el (2010 December 27)

16


----------



## felejts_el (2010 December 27)

17


----------



## felejts_el (2010 December 27)

18


----------



## felejts_el (2010 December 27)

19


----------



## felejts_el (2010 December 27)

20


----------



## felejts_el (2010 December 27)

21


----------



## Fidocore (2010 December 27)

22


----------



## Fidocore (2010 December 27)

23


----------



## Fidocore (2010 December 27)

24


----------



## Fidocore (2010 December 27)

25


----------



## Fidocore (2010 December 27)

26


----------



## Fidocore (2010 December 27)

27


----------



## Fidocore (2010 December 27)

28


----------



## Fidocore (2010 December 27)

29


----------



## Fidocore (2010 December 27)

30


----------



## Fidocore (2010 December 27)

31


----------



## Fidocore (2010 December 27)

32


----------



## Qool (2010 December 27)

imrus írta:


> 2 szia jelen



2 jelen


----------



## Qool (2010 December 27)

3 jelen


----------



## Fidocore (2010 December 27)

33


----------



## Fidocore (2010 December 27)

34


----------



## Fidocore (2010 December 27)

35


----------



## Qool (2010 December 27)

1valaky írta:


> szuper vagykiss



ha köszöngetek az is ér?


----------



## Fidocore (2010 December 27)

36


----------



## Qool (2010 December 27)

4 jelen


----------



## Fidocore (2010 December 27)

az nem


----------



## Qool (2010 December 27)

6


----------



## Fidocore (2010 December 27)

csak a beírások számítanak


----------



## Fidocore (2010 December 27)

rabszolga munka


----------



## Fidocore (2010 December 27)

és kész is...


----------



## Qool (2010 December 27)

7


----------



## Qool (2010 December 27)

8


----------



## Qool (2010 December 27)

Fidocore írta:


> csak a beírások számítanak



köszönöm..hajtok


----------



## Qool (2010 December 27)

óó..csak tudnám miért szükséges ez a funkció...


----------



## Qool (2010 December 27)

9 vagy 10... a francba nem számoltam


----------



## Qool (2010 December 27)

elromlott a konvektor..kellene egy ebook, hogy olvassak a meleg szobába én meg csak itt gyűjtöm a 20-at, és kockára fagyok


----------



## Biston (2010 December 27)

Késő van, és hideg.


----------



## kicsipumek (2010 December 27)

*első*

első


----------



## kicsipumek (2010 December 27)

*2.*

2.


----------



## kicsipumek (2010 December 27)

*harmadik*

harmadik


----------



## kicsipumek (2010 December 27)

*negyedik*

4.


----------



## kicsipumek (2010 December 27)

*ötödik*

5.


----------



## kicsipumek (2010 December 27)

*6.*

6.


----------



## kicsipumek (2010 December 27)

*7*

7.


----------



## kicsipumek (2010 December 27)

*nyóc*

nyóc


----------



## kicsipumek (2010 December 27)

*9*

9


----------



## kicsipumek (2010 December 27)

*tíz*

tíz


----------



## kicsipumek (2010 December 27)

*eleven*

eleven


----------



## kicsipumek (2010 December 27)

*12*

12


----------



## kicsipumek (2010 December 27)

*babona*

13


----------



## kicsipumek (2010 December 27)

*14*

14


----------



## kicsipumek (2010 December 27)

*15*

15


----------



## kicsipumek (2010 December 27)

*16*

16


----------



## kicsipumek (2010 December 27)

*17*

17


----------



## kicsipumek (2010 December 27)

*utolsóelőttielőtti*

utolsóelőttielőtti


----------



## kicsipumek (2010 December 27)

*utolsóelőtti*

utolsóelőtti


----------



## kicsipumek (2010 December 27)

*húsz*

20


----------



## kicsipumek (2010 December 27)

*21*

21


----------



## kicsipumek (2010 December 27)

*nem elég a 20???*

nem elég a 20???


----------



## kicsipumek (2010 December 27)

*.*

....


----------



## kicsipumek (2010 December 28)

*miért nem tudok letölteni???*

miért nem tudok letölteni???


----------



## VikoKZZ (2010 December 28)

**


----------



## VikoKZZ (2010 December 28)




----------



## VikoKZZ (2010 December 28)

:d


----------



## VikoKZZ (2010 December 28)

1


----------



## VikoKZZ (2010 December 28)

2.

..

...

....

.....

......!


----------



## VikoKZZ (2010 December 28)

11023456765434567869986534


----------



## VikoKZZ (2010 December 28)

kicsi bohoc


----------



## VikoKZZ (2010 December 28)

delhusa gjon


----------



## VikoKZZ (2010 December 28)

thx


----------



## VikoKZZ (2010 December 28)

15 :d


----------



## VikoKZZ (2010 December 28)

oupx!


----------



## VikoKZZ (2010 December 28)

nah akko nexe ...


----------



## VikoKZZ (2010 December 28)

.................................................................


----------



## VikoKZZ (2010 December 28)

> [/quote


----------



## VikoKZZ (2010 December 28)

)


----------



## VikoKZZ (2010 December 28)

sorry


----------



## salitibi (2010 December 28)

sziasztok


----------



## salitibi (2010 December 28)

hogy lehet letölteni innét?


----------



## salitibi (2010 December 28)

van fent valaki?


----------



## salitibi (2010 December 28)

hahó?


----------



## salitibi (2010 December 28)

sziasztok


----------



## salitibi (2010 December 28)

szia


----------



## Xanadu76 (2010 December 28)

*hello*

Hello mindenkinek, en egy e-bookot vadaszva kerultem ide... Mindenkinek Kellemes Unnepeket akkor mar, ha itt vagyok. Canadaban biztos szep a Karacsony!


----------



## blue eyers (2010 December 28)




----------



## thetan1615 (2010 December 28)

:d:7:


----------



## fgst (2010 December 28)

Sziasztok!
Érdekes ez a felfogás. Azt értem, hogy a közössé építése miatt kötelezővé teszik 20 post írását a fórumban mielőtt teljes jogú taggá válik valaki. Ez jó dolog is lenne, de akkor meg pont nem kéne hagyni hogy tele szemetelje mindenki. Vagy ha már elfogadjuk ezeket is üzenetnek akkor mi értelme a 20as limitnek?


----------



## Rebi101 (2010 December 28)

Szerintem semmi értelme, csakhogy szívathassanak D


----------



## fgst (2010 December 28)

ja nekem is ez jutott eszembe


----------



## fgst (2010 December 28)

és még mindig kell 10...


----------



## fgst (2010 December 28)

de meglesz


----------



## Tlor (2010 December 28)

üdv.
nekem megvan a minimum 20 hozzászólás és több mint 2 napja regisztráltam mégsem tudok letölteni. Van ötlete valakinek, hogy miert van ez??


----------



## fgst (2010 December 28)

Sajna nem tudom, de mindjárt nekem is meg lesz a 20 és próbálkozok...


----------



## fgst (2010 December 28)

6


----------



## Ditu1 (2010 December 28)

Jó veletek


----------



## fgst (2010 December 28)

5


----------



## Babos Rozi (2010 December 28)

Valamit rosszul rögzítettek nála! Nem lehet baja a balkezességtől!!!


----------



## fgst (2010 December 28)

4


----------



## fgst (2010 December 28)

3


----------



## fgst (2010 December 28)

2


----------



## kazsuki (2010 December 28)

6


----------



## kazsuki (2010 December 28)

7


----------



## kazsuki (2010 December 28)

8


----------



## kazsuki (2010 December 28)

9


----------



## kazsuki (2010 December 28)

10


----------



## fgst (2010 December 28)

1


----------



## kazsuki (2010 December 28)

11


----------



## kazsuki (2010 December 28)

12


----------



## kazsuki (2010 December 28)

13


----------



## fgst (2010 December 28)

0


----------



## kazsuki (2010 December 28)

14


----------



## fgst (2010 December 28)

-1


----------



## kazsuki (2010 December 28)

15


----------



## kazsuki (2010 December 28)

16


----------



## Titike89 (2010 December 28)

9


----------



## kazsuki (2010 December 28)

17


----------



## kazsuki (2010 December 28)

18


----------



## kazsuki (2010 December 28)

19


----------



## kazsuki (2010 December 28)

20


----------



## kazsuki (2010 December 28)

21...


----------



## fgst (2010 December 28)

hát igen...
nekem sem enged még mindig letölteni


----------



## zsuzsanna8 (2010 December 28)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


hello


----------



## zsuzsanna8 (2010 December 28)

zsuzsanna8 írta:


> hello


csak sikerül szép lassan már 2-nél tartok


----------



## zsuzsanna8 (2010 December 28)

zsuzsanna8 írta:


> csak sikerül szép lassan már 2-nél tartok


aranyos vagy ezzel a lehetőséggel


----------



## zsuzsanna8 (2010 December 28)

zsuzsanna8 írta:


> aranyos vagy ezzel a lehetőséggel


csak azt tudnám miért kell ez a húsz üzenet?


----------



## zsuzsanna8 (2010 December 28)

zsuzsanna8 írta:


> csak azt tudnám miért kell ez a húsz üzenet?


ezzel nem fog komolyabban érdekelni a téma, mint eddig


----------



## zsuzsanna8 (2010 December 28)

Adjon Isten füvet, fát,


----------



## zsuzsanna8 (2010 December 28)

Teli pincét, kamarát.


----------



## zsuzsanna8 (2010 December 28)

Sok örömet e házba,


----------



## zsuzsanna8 (2010 December 28)

Boldogságot hazánkba!


----------



## zsuzsanna8 (2010 December 28)

Este harangszóra, gilingalangóla,


----------



## zsuzsanna8 (2010 December 28)

Azt hirdeti, itt az évnek, itt a fordulója.


----------



## zsuzsanna8 (2010 December 28)

Azért friss egészséget,


----------



## zsuzsanna8 (2010 December 28)

Bort, búzát, békességet.


----------



## zsuzsanna8 (2010 December 28)

Aggyon Isten bőven,


----------



## zsuzsanna8 (2010 December 28)

Az újesztendőben.


----------



## zsuzsanna8 (2010 December 28)

Ez újév reggelén minden jót kívánok,


----------



## zsuzsanna8 (2010 December 28)

Ahova csak nézek, nyíljanak virágok!


----------



## zsuzsanna8 (2010 December 28)

Amennyi az égnek lehulló zápora,


----------



## zsuzsanna8 (2010 December 28)

Annyi áldás szálljon gazduram házára.


----------



## zsuzsanna8 (2010 December 28)

Kívánok Mindenkinek Nagyon Boldog Új Évet!


----------



## zsuzsanna8 (2010 December 28)

zsuzsanna8 írta:


> Annyi áldás szálljon gazduram házára.


Mégegyszer a Boldog Új Évet!


----------



## janika4019 (2010 December 28)

*udv.*

egy


----------



## janika4019 (2010 December 28)

talán 2


----------



## janika4019 (2010 December 28)

türelem


----------



## janika4019 (2010 December 28)

talán a 4.ik


----------



## janika4019 (2010 December 28)

Ha igaz ez az ötödik.


----------



## janika4019 (2010 December 28)

de sok van hátra


----------



## janika4019 (2010 December 28)

szép havas atáj


----------



## janika4019 (2010 December 28)

nyolc


----------



## janika4019 (2010 December 28)

itt -12fok van


----------



## janika4019 (2010 December 28)

Ha jól számolóm ez a 10.ik


----------



## janika4019 (2010 December 28)

jaj nekem még sok kell


----------



## janika4019 (2010 December 28)

12 de kel még


----------



## baba78 (2010 December 28)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


köszi


----------



## Bogigergo (2010 December 28)

Már én is itt vagyok!


----------



## Bogigergo (2010 December 28)

Mindjárt kész!


----------



## Bogigergo (2010 December 28)

Tök hülyeség!


----------



## Bogigergo (2010 December 28)

Várom már nagyon!


----------



## Bogigergo (2010 December 28)

Rajta, rajta...


----------



## Bogigergo (2010 December 28)

Leszakadt a pajta...:12:


----------



## Bogigergo (2010 December 28)

Bennmaradt a macska...!?


----------



## Bogigergo (2010 December 28)

A zöld fenyőfán...


----------



## TMAS (2010 December 28)

*Köszi*

Köszi kisskiss


----------



## Bogigergo (2010 December 28)

Kigyúltak a gyertyák...


----------



## Bogigergo (2010 December 28)

Kispajtások örvendezve...


----------



## Bogigergo (2010 December 28)

Körös- körül állják!


----------



## Bogigergo (2010 December 28)

Megérett a meggy...\\m/


----------



## Bogigergo (2010 December 28)

Kettő- csipkebokor vessző...:``:


----------



## Bogigergo (2010 December 28)

Marhaságokat vagyunk kénytelenek írni, hogy meglegyen az a nyamvadt 20 hozzászólás!:!:


----------



## Bogigergo (2010 December 28)

Megértelek!


----------



## Bogigergo (2010 December 28)

Ne aggódj...


----------



## Bogigergo (2010 December 28)

Te már biztosan túl vagy rajta!


----------



## Bogigergo (2010 December 28)

Visszaszámlálás...3!:4:


----------



## Bogigergo (2010 December 28)

Kettőőőőőő!


----------



## Bogigergo (2010 December 28)

Csodásak!


----------



## Asaxa (2010 December 28)

Vagyok én is


----------



## Bogigergo (2010 December 28)

Gyorsan, gyorsan...


----------



## Asaxa (2010 December 28)

Itt többet is lehet irni?


----------



## Asaxa (2010 December 28)

hát persze.


----------



## Asaxa (2010 December 28)

ez naon jó


----------



## Asaxa (2010 December 28)

itt össze lehet szedni a hozzászólásokat?


----------



## Asaxa (2010 December 28)

akkor gyorsan még egy párat. . . . .


----------



## Asaxa (2010 December 28)

megy ez


----------



## Asaxa (2010 December 28)

már csak egy párat.


----------



## Asaxa (2010 December 28)

*Bubu*


----------



## Asaxa (2010 December 28)

Ikarus 260 még ma is favorit


----------



## Asaxa (2010 December 28)

Skoda 120-at láttam ma Piros színűt


----------



## Asaxa (2010 December 28)

Nem kellene már üzemanyagárat emelni


----------



## Asaxa (2010 December 28)

Sokba fog kerülni az élelem


----------



## Asaxa (2010 December 28)

Nem lehet számonkérni a számokat!


----------



## Asaxa (2010 December 28)

Már csupán 3 egyenes vonal


----------



## Asaxa (2010 December 28)

négyzetes keresztrács


----------



## Asaxa (2010 December 28)

sírva mulat a Magyar


----------



## Asaxa (2010 December 28)

Köszönöm, sikerült 20 üzenetet írnom


----------



## Asaxa (2010 December 28)

Akkor mostmár tag vagyok?


----------



## Asaxa (2010 December 28)

Remélem


----------



## tucsoi (2010 December 28)

A fiatalok 50%-a optimistán tekint a jövőre. A másik felének nincs pénze drogokra.


----------



## tucsoi (2010 December 28)

Az áram alatt lévő alkatrész ugyanúgy néz ki, mint amelyik nincs áram alatt. Csak más a fogása...


----------



## tucsoi (2010 December 28)

Mindenütt jó, de mindig elzavarnak.


----------



## tucsoi (2010 December 28)

Nem azért vagyok vegetáriánus, mert szeretem az állatokat, hanem azért, mert gyűlölöm a növényeket.


----------



## tucsoi (2010 December 28)

A szamárfül az origami legegyszerűbb változata.


----------



## tucsoi (2010 December 28)

A démonokat dobolással elűzni igyekvő bennszülötteket lenézik a civilizált amerikaiak, akik dudálással akarják feloszlatni a közlekedési dugókat.


----------



## tucsoi (2010 December 28)

Mivel mindig az okos enged, már rég a hülyék uralkodnak.


----------



## tucsoi (2010 December 28)

Bölcsességeket rendkívül egyszerű kitalálni. Az ember egyszerűen leírja az ellenkezőjét annak, amit tesz.


----------



## tucsoi (2010 December 28)

A nyúl egy igazi jellem. Ott ül a fűben, de akkor sem szívja!


----------



## tucsoi (2010 December 28)

Egy nőt nem nehéz boldoggá tenni... 
Csak legyél neki: 
1. barát 
2. társ 
3. szerető 
4. kisöcsi 
5. bátyus 
6. apa 
7. tanár 
8. nevelő 
9. gyóntatópap 
10. lelki barát 
11. szakács 
12. autójavító 
13. szerelő 
14. villanyszerelő 
15. sofőr 
16. hordár 
17. takarító 
18. lakáj 
19. fafaragó 
20. modell 
21. lakberendezési mérnök 
22. szexológus 
23. pszichiátriai szakorvos 
A természeted is fontos. 
Legyél: 
1. kedves 
2. sportos 
3. okos 
4. erős 
5. jólnevelt 
6. határozott 
7. gyengéd 
8. érzékeny 
9. romantikus 
10. férfias 
11. Móka Miki 
12. vidám 
13. de mégis komolyan veendő 
14. bátor 
15. Micimackó 
16. energikus 
17. gondoskodó 
18. ideákban gazdag 
19. ügyes 
20. szerény 
21. megértő 
22. elegáns 
23. egyértelmű 
24. szeretetteljes 
25. hidegvérű 
26. szenvedélyes 
27. engedékeny 
28. becsületes 
29. adakozó 
30. gyakorlati 
31. igazságos 
32. bármire legyél kész érte (akár bankot rabolni is) 
33. reménytelen (a szerelemtől) 
34. nyugodt 
35. sármos 
36. hűséges 
37. álmodozó 
38. karrierista 
39. megbízható 
40. mindenki felnézzen rád 
41. legyél kész áldozatokra, és mindenek elött gazdag. 
Ugyanakkor ne legyél: 
a) féltékeny, de mégis aggódó 
b) jöjjél ki a rokonaival, de ne tölts velük több időt mint a nővel 
c) adj a nőnek szabadságot, de mégis mindig érdeklődj, hol és kivel volt 
d) öltözz elegánsan, de legyél kész mindig a hátadon hazacipelni a nőt térdig sárban, majd bemászni az erkélyen ha otthon felejtette a kulcsát.


----------



## tucsoi (2010 December 28)

Ha úgy érzed, senkit sem érdekel, élsz-e, halsz-e, próbáld meg kihagyni a havi gázszámlát.


----------



## tucsoi (2010 December 28)

Élj úgy, mindennap, mintha az volna az utolsó az életedben. Aztán egyszer csak igazad lesz.


----------



## tucsoi (2010 December 28)

Ha még egyszer élnék, ugyanezeket a hibákat követném el, csak hamarabb.


----------



## tucsoi (2010 December 28)

A borosta nem szúr. Csak tudni kell a megfelelõ oldalára születni.


----------



## tucsoi (2010 December 28)

A mosoly még mindig a legelegánsabb módja annak, hogy kimutasd a fogad fehérjét.


----------



## tucsoi (2010 December 28)

Állítólag az úszás fogyaszt. De mi a helyzet a bálnákkal?


----------



## tucsoi (2010 December 28)

Nem félek a haláltól, csak nem szeretnék ott lenni, amikor megjön.


----------



## tucsoi (2010 December 28)

Több ezer telefonszámot tudok fejből, csak azt nem tudom, hogy melyik kié.


----------



## tucsoi (2010 December 28)

Soha, semmilyen körülmények között ne végy be altatót és hashajtót egy este!


----------



## tucsoi (2010 December 28)

Hatalmas kagylógyűjteményem van, amit csak úgy elszórva tartok a világ tengerpartjain. Talán már láttad.


----------



## tucsoi (2010 December 28)

Ha a vajas kenyér a megkent oldalára esik, a macska pedig a talpára, akkor mi történik, ha a macska hátára vajas kenyeret teszünk?


----------



## tucsoi (2010 December 28)

Élj lazán, ne dolgozz túl sokat, mert egyszer csak azt veszed észre, hogy a templomban mindenki énekel, csak te fekszel a hátadon.


----------



## ivjoe (2010 December 28)

hi


----------



## bsteve (2010 December 28)

A mazochistának akkor jó, ha nem jó - tehát jó!


----------



## www01 (2010 December 28)

Sziasztok!


----------



## george7802 (2010 December 28)

Üdv mindenkinek


----------



## george7802 (2010 December 28)

Hogy hívják a kisbárány fürdőszobáját?

Barikád


----------



## george7802 (2010 December 28)

Hogy hívják a kisbárány fürdőszobáját?

Barikád


----------



## george7802 (2010 December 28)

A rendőr ül a konyhában, a tűzhelyen fő a bableves, és a gőz majd leveti a fedőt. A rendőr beüvölt a szobában dolgozó feleségének:
- Anyukám, gyere már, igazítsd meg a dodót. Az asszony kijön és megkérdi:
- Mit igazítsak meg?
- A fazékon a dodót - mondja a rendőr.
- Az nem dodó, hanem fedő! - igazítja ki az asszony.
- Nekem azt mondta az őrmester - védekezik a rendőr - hogy Kovács, a fedőneve mától Dodó.


----------



## george7802 (2010 December 28)

- Apu, egy meztelen férfi rohangál itt az erdőben! 
- Ugyan hagyd, kislányom. 
- De már háromszor hagytam, ő pedig negyedszerre is akarja!


----------



## george7802 (2010 December 28)

- Miért van csönd a réten? 
- Mert a pitypang.


----------



## george7802 (2010 December 28)

A dühödt harkály mondása: 
- Ha bevadulok, itt kő kövön, fű füvön, fa favon nem marad.


----------



## george7802 (2010 December 28)

Két rendőr járőrözik az erdőben és találnak két bombát. Kicsit tanakodnak, hogy mit tegyenek velük, majd úgy döntenek, hogy beviszik az őrsre. Beteszik a Lada csomagtartójába és elkezdenek hajtani visszafelé. Az egyik megszólal: 
- Te Jóska, ne menj olyan gyorsan, még ferobban az egyik!
Mire a másik: 
- Nem baj, majd azt mondjuk, hogy egyet találtunk!


----------



## george7802 (2010 December 28)

- Mi őrjíti meg a faltörő kost? 
- A fotocellás ajtó.


----------



## george7802 (2010 December 28)

- Melyik a legsavanyúbb madár ? 
- A citrom héjja.


----------



## george7802 (2010 December 28)

Egy elegáns nőt elüt egy autó, és a vezetője segítség nékül továbbhajt. A rendőr megkérdezi tőle
- Nem figyelte meg a kocsi rendszámát?
- Nem volt rá időm, olyan gyorsan történt. Csak annyit láttam, hogy hátul egy vörös hajú nő ült zöld sanzsánballonban és barna kalapban, továbbá fekete retikült és sötét rúzst használt.


----------



## george7802 (2010 December 28)

Miért jó a falábú nőnek?
- Mert mezítláb is tud diót törni.


----------



## george7802 (2010 December 28)

Két rendőr bemegy egy könyvesboltba és nézelődnek. Egyszer csak odamegy az egyik a másikhoz, és egy iszonyatos pofont lekever neki. Megkérdezi a másik:
- Te, ezt miért kaptam?
- Jegyezd meg: az üzletben nincs barátság.


----------



## george7802 (2010 December 28)

Miután a férj meghal, a temetkezési vállalat képviselője felkeresi az özvegyet. 
- Mit írjunk a gyászjelentésbe? - kérdi. 
- Azt, hogy "Klinger halott". 
- Ez túl rövid, legalább négy szó kellene. 
- Akkor legyen az, hogy "Klinger halott. Cadillac eladó."


----------



## salimagdi (2010 December 28)

Sziasztok


----------



## george7802 (2010 December 28)

Szúnyogmama odaszól a kicsiknek: 
- Ha jók lesztek, holnap kiviszlek benneteket a nudistastrandra!


----------



## szepipipo (2010 December 28)

üdv!


----------



## george7802 (2010 December 28)

Két szőke felszáll egy Szolnok felé tartó
vonatra. Az egyik megkérdezi a vonatvezetőt: 
- Elnézést, ez a vonat elvisz engem
Kecskemétig? 
- Nem - mondja a vonatvezető. 
Mire a másik szőke: 
- És engem???


----------



## salimagdi (2010 December 28)

Üdv


----------



## george7802 (2010 December 28)

- Mit csinál a viziló, ha a szájában vizet visz a sarokba? 
- Fészket rak.


----------



## george7802 (2010 December 28)

Azt mondja a pogácsa a nyuszinak: 
- Képzeld nyuszi, jelentkeztem az egyetemre! 
- Na és felvettek? 
- Hülye vagy, egy pogácsát???


----------



## george7802 (2010 December 28)

Doktor úr! Ha itt megnyomom a térdemnél, fáj, ha megnyomom a hasamnál, akkor is fáj, ha megnyomom itt a könyökömnél, akkor is fáj, segítsen rajtam! - kéri a páciens.
- Uram, ugye Ön rendőr?
- Honnan tudja???
- Önnek el van törve a mutatóujja.


----------



## salimagdi (2010 December 28)

halihó


----------



## george7802 (2010 December 28)

Doktor úr! Ha itt megnyomom a térdemnél, fáj, ha megnyomom a hasamnál, akkor is fáj, ha megnyomom itt a könyökömnél, akkor is fáj, segítsen rajtam! - kéri a páciens.
- Uram, ugye Ön rendőr?
- Honnan tudja???
- Önnek el van törve a mutatóujja.


----------



## george7802 (2010 December 28)

- Jean, mi az a rúzsfolt a nyakán?
- Szájhagyomány uram.


----------



## salimagdi (2010 December 28)

halihó hull a hó


----------



## salimagdi (2010 December 28)

szép esténk van


----------



## salimagdi (2010 December 28)

boldog új évet mindenkinek


----------



## salimagdi (2010 December 28)

mindjárt 2011


----------



## salimagdi (2010 December 28)

csá


----------



## salimagdi (2010 December 28)

őrülök hogy rátaláltam erre az oldalra


----------



## salimagdi (2010 December 28)

üdv. mindenkinek


----------



## salimagdi (2010 December 28)

jó éjt


----------



## salimagdi (2010 December 28)

szép ünnepeket mindenkinek


----------



## salimagdi (2010 December 28)

2010 december 28


----------



## salimagdi (2010 December 28)

csaó


----------



## salimagdi (2010 December 28)

alszik a város


----------



## salimagdi (2010 December 28)

angyal lépdel nem látod


----------



## salimagdi (2010 December 28)

simogatja kabátod


----------



## salimagdi (2010 December 28)

súgja


----------



## salimagdi (2010 December 28)

hallkan


----------



## salimagdi (2010 December 28)

légy álldott


----------



## salimagdi (2010 December 28)

jó éjt


----------



## Mimi012 (2010 December 28)

neked is


----------



## Mimi012 (2010 December 28)

te is


----------



## Mimi012 (2010 December 28)

szép álmokat


----------



## Mimi012 (2010 December 28)

jó éjszakát


----------



## Mimi012 (2010 December 28)

aludj jól


----------



## Mimi012 (2010 December 28)

én úgy fogok


----------



## ratson (2010 December 28)

kész


----------



## Zakk (2010 December 29)

Udvozlok mindenkit.


----------



## 7pecsetes (2010 December 29)

üdv!


----------



## 7pecsetes (2010 December 29)

aláírom: 7pecsetes


----------



## 7pecsetes (2010 December 29)

mosolygós és sikeres új évet mindenkinek!


----------



## terco (2010 December 29)

Köszönöm!
Üdv.


----------



## terco (2010 December 29)

Köszönöm és viszont BÚÉK2011!


----------



## terco (2010 December 29)

Ez jó!


----------



## prucsokk (2010 December 29)

Hali!


----------



## MartinIsti (2010 December 29)

Üdv a Föld Magyarországtól egyik legtávolabbi államából: Új-Zélandról!


----------



## MartinIsti (2010 December 29)

MartinIsti írta:


> Üdv a Föld Magyarországtól egyik legtávolabbi államából: Új-Zélandról!


Ja, ha van még valaki innen, szívesen látok egy privit tőle!


----------



## egán (2010 December 29)

*Egán filozófiája*

*F I L O Z Ó F I A

*​ *TÜKÖRVILÁG

*​ *3dimenziós (tapasztalati) világunk a 
"Tükör Világa".
*​ *Itt nem arról a téveszmés tükörvilágról van szó,*​ *ahol minden kifordított!*​ *Mert ha jobban megvizsgáljuk a tükör lényegét,*​ *láthatjuk, hogy a meglévő információból*​ *nem vesz el, de nem is ad hozzá semmit.*​ *Pontosan ugyanazt mutatja, ami a valóság!*​ *A tükör szerepe nem más, minthogy a*​ *"TEREMTŐ ELV" megláthassa magát benne.*​ *Egy referenciapont, tökéletes visszacsatolás.*​ *Általa felügyelhető a törvényekkel*​ *működtetett "Teremtett Világ".*​ *Az ember hatalmas lehetősége, hogy belenézhet*​ *ebbe a tükörbe és megláthatja annak minden szépségét.*​ *Benne cselekvését, saját döntéseinek hatását is érzékelheti,*​ *sőt azok visszahatnak rá a "TEREMTŐ ELV"*​ *törvényei által szabályozott keretek között.*​ *Az alaptörvényeket ember meg nem szegheti,*​ *hisz az a "TEREMTŐ ELVBE" ütközne!*​ *Természetesen alacsonyabb szinteken az ember is*​ *beleszólhat a "Teremtett Világ" alakulásába,*​ *jól látható ez a pillanatnyi tükörképen is.*​ *Jelen társadalmunk egyéneinek gondolatai,*​ *azok megnyilvánulásai, cselekedeteinek összessége*​ *jellemzi mai tükörvilágunkat.*​


----------



## agocska (2010 December 29)

huhúú


----------



## agocska (2010 December 29)

háháá


----------



## mihalyattila (2010 December 29)

*Jelentett elem*

Hello


----------



## agocska (2010 December 29)

hihííí


----------



## agocska (2010 December 29)

heheheee


----------



## mihalyattila (2010 December 29)

hello


----------



## mihalyattila (2010 December 29)

udv


----------



## mihalyattila (2010 December 29)

mindenkinek


----------



## mihalyattila (2010 December 29)

sajna ossze kell szednem 20 uzenetet


----------



## mihalyattila (2010 December 29)

nincs semi otletem


----------



## mihalyattila (2010 December 29)

hogy mit is tudjak irni sajnos.


----------



## mihalyattila (2010 December 29)

na de igy is


----------



## mihalyattila (2010 December 29)

lassan osszegyul a dolog


----------



## mihalyattila (2010 December 29)

csak meg kell egy par uzenet


----------



## mihalyattila (2010 December 29)

vajon hol lehet


----------



## mihalyattila (2010 December 29)

megnezni azt


----------



## mihalyattila (2010 December 29)

hogy


----------



## mihalyattila (2010 December 29)

idaig hany hozzaszolasom van


----------



## mihalyattila (2010 December 29)

Ja magvan


----------



## mihalyattila (2010 December 29)

az oldalan irja


----------



## mihalyattila (2010 December 29)

irja az inforeszbe


----------



## mihalyattila (2010 December 29)

szerencsere


----------



## mihalyattila (2010 December 29)

Na de lassan


----------



## mihalyattila (2010 December 29)

es biztosan kigyul.


----------



## mihalyattila (2010 December 29)

Mindenkinek tovabbi szep napot


----------



## mihalyattila (2010 December 29)

Amugy adatlapot holl lehet nézni?


----------



## h4v3r (2010 December 29)

Sziasztok!


----------



## h4v3r (2010 December 29)

második


----------



## h4v3r (2010 December 29)

harmadik


----------



## h4v3r (2010 December 29)

negyedik


----------



## h4v3r (2010 December 29)

ötödik


----------



## h4v3r (2010 December 29)

hatodik


----------



## h4v3r (2010 December 29)

a hetedik te magad légy


----------



## h4v3r (2010 December 29)

8.


----------



## h4v3r (2010 December 29)

9


----------



## h4v3r (2010 December 29)

10


----------



## h4v3r (2010 December 29)

- Miért nem húst főztél ebédre? - kérdezi a férj bosszúsan.
- Drágám, hát nem lehet minden nap húst enni!
- Dehogynem! Mikor udvaroltam neked, akkor bezzeg naponta jobbnál jobb húsételeket kaptam.
- Ja, az lehet. De láttál már olyan horgászt, aki továbbra is kukaccal eteti a halat, amit már kifogott?


----------



## envagyok123 (2010 December 29)

egy


----------



## h4v3r (2010 December 29)

Minden reggel őrülten száguldva viszem a kisfiamat az óvodába, hogy el ne késsek a munkahelyemről. Egyik nap a gyerek eléggé megdöbbentett, amikor megszólalt a hátsó ülésen: 
"A mi kocsink a leggyorsabb a világon, és a többi sofőr mind idióta, ugye, anyu?"


----------



## h4v3r (2010 December 29)

Egy nő a kisfiával sétál a temetőben. Amikor elhaladnak egy sír mellett, a gyerek hangosan olvassa a rajta lévő feliratot:
- Itt nyugszik egy nagyszerű ügyvéd és egy őszinte ember.
A kisfiú felnéz az anyjára:
- Anyu, miért temettek ebbe a sírba két bácsit is?


----------



## envagyok123 (2010 December 29)

kettő


----------



## h4v3r (2010 December 29)

Egy méteráru boltba bemegy egy csinos lány, és rámutat a polcon az egyik vég anyagra. Kérdezi az eladó fiútól:
- Mondja, mennyibe kerül annak a selyemnek métere?
- Félméterenként egy csókba. - feleli incselkedve a fiatalember.
- Rendben. Akkor kérek belőle három méterrel. 
A fiú széles mosollyal a képén leméri az anyagot, leszabja és becsomagolja.
- Az összesen annyi, mint hat csók. - nyújtja át.
- Köszönöm, - mondja a lány, aztán rámutat a háta mögött álló öregúrra - a nagyapám fog fizetni.


----------



## h4v3r (2010 December 29)

Pistike az óvoda udvarán ácsorog, amikor odajön hozzá egy kislány:
- Akarsz családosat játszani?
- Persze, játsszunk! És mit csináljak?
- Kommunikálj!
- Milyen hosszú szó ez, azt sem tudom, mit jelent.
- Az jó! Akkor te leszel a férjem.


----------



## envagyok123 (2010 December 29)

három


----------



## envagyok123 (2010 December 29)

4


----------



## h4v3r (2010 December 29)

Két paraszt találkozik. Azt mondja az egyik:
- Képzeld, a múltkor a tenyészbikám impotens lett, de az állatorvos felírt valamit, amitől aztán helyrejött.
Egy hét múlva megint találkoznak.
- Komám, képzeld, most meg az én bikám gyengélkedik. Nem tudod, hogy hívják azt a gyógyszert ?
- Nem tudom, de csokoládéíze van.


----------



## envagyok123 (2010 December 29)

6


----------



## h4v3r (2010 December 29)

- Mi a különbség az ír temetés és az ír lakodalom között?
- A temetésen eggyel kevesebb a részeg.


----------



## envagyok123 (2010 December 29)

5


----------



## h4v3r (2010 December 29)

Mit mondott, doktor úr?
-Darázsderékpók?
- Méhnyakrák kedves, méhnyakrák.


----------



## envagyok123 (2010 December 29)

7


----------



## h4v3r (2010 December 29)

A DEA rendőr egy Texas-i ranchra érkezik. Közli az öreg gazdával, hogy ellenőrizni kívánja, termeszt-e kábítószert a földjén.
Rendben, de azon a területen ne menjen túl, és mutatja a helyet.
A DEA rendőr dühösen mondja, "Uram, a Szövetségi Kormány felhatalmazását bírom." Kiveszi a zsebéből a jelvényét, és büszkén mutatja a gazdának. Látja ezt a jelvényt? Ez a jelvény azt jelenti, hogy én oda megyek. ahova akarok...... bármely birtokon. Nincs vita. Világos voltam? Megértett?
A gazda udvariasan biccent, kimenti magát és megy a dolgára.
Rövid idő múlva hangos sivalkodásra lesz figyelmes, és látja, hogy a DEA rendőr lélekszakadva rohan, nyomában a gazda hatalmas Santa Gertrudis bikájával.
A bika egyre közelebb került a rendőrhöz, úgy tünt, utóléri, mielőtt biztonságos helyre érne. Látszott a rendőrön a halálos félelem.

A gazda ledobta a szerszámokat, rohant a sövényhez és ordított ahogy a torkán kifért...

"A jelvényt, mutassa neki a JELVÉNYT!"


----------



## h4v3r (2010 December 29)

Szexuális felvilágosítás órán dolgozatot írnak a diákok. A tanár feladja a kérdést:
- Rajzoljatok le egy női nemi szervet!
Az egyik lány szégyenlősen lesüti a szemét, mire a mellette ülő srác felkiált:
- Tanárnő, ez nem ér! Tetszik látni, hogy puskázik?


----------



## envagyok123 (2010 December 29)

nyóc


----------



## envagyok123 (2010 December 29)

9


----------



## envagyok123 (2010 December 29)

10


----------



## envagyok123 (2010 December 29)

11


----------



## envagyok123 (2010 December 29)

12


----------



## envagyok123 (2010 December 29)

13


----------



## envagyok123 (2010 December 29)

14


----------



## totem1 (2010 December 29)

Sziasztok... na kinél milyen idő van?


----------



## envagyok123 (2010 December 29)

és ha minden igaz: elég


----------



## totem1 (2010 December 29)

18


----------



## totem1 (2010 December 29)

56


----------



## totem1 (2010 December 29)

na jó még csak a 7.


----------



## totem1 (2010 December 29)

8


----------



## janika4019 (2010 December 29)

Eredményekben gazdag boldog új évet mindenkinek.


----------



## janika4019 (2010 December 29)

talán ez a huszadik


----------



## sferi32 (2010 December 29)

*Újévi jókivánság*

Mindenkinek boldogságban, békességben, egészségben és bőségben gazdag új évet kívánok!

sferi32


----------



## janika4019 (2010 December 29)

na még egyet mert nem bisztos


----------



## totem1 (2010 December 29)

9


----------



## janika4019 (2010 December 29)

20


----------



## totem1 (2010 December 29)

10


----------



## totem1 (2010 December 29)

11


----------



## totem1 (2010 December 29)

12


----------



## totem1 (2010 December 29)

13


----------



## totem1 (2010 December 29)

14


----------



## sferi32 (2010 December 29)

janika4019 írta:


> 20



Mi ez? számháború?


----------



## totem1 (2010 December 29)

ki tud töb szémot adott idő alatt felhordani  sorban  
15


----------



## totem1 (2010 December 29)

16


----------



## totem1 (2010 December 29)

17


----------



## totem1 (2010 December 29)

18


----------



## totem1 (2010 December 29)

19


----------



## sunce13 (2010 December 29)

*keresztszemes*

sziasztok, én már írtam 20 üzenetet és mégsem enged be sehová, mi az oka????????????????
sunce13


----------



## sunce13 (2010 December 29)

most itt is úra 20 üzenetet kell írnom?


----------



## sunce13 (2010 December 29)

miért kell ennyire korlátozni ezt?


----------



## sunce13 (2010 December 29)

egyszerűen csak szeretnék nézelődni


----------



## totem1 (2010 December 29)

20


----------



## sunce13 (2010 December 29)

több éve keresztszemezem


----------



## sunce13 (2010 December 29)

és gobelinezek


----------



## totem1 (2010 December 29)

21 végre több mint 20


----------



## sunce13 (2010 December 29)

persze amennyi időm jut a 3 gyerek munka mellett


----------



## sunce13 (2010 December 29)

kevés szabadidőm van


----------



## sunce13 (2010 December 29)

de engem ez nyugtat meg


----------



## sunce13 (2010 December 29)

a gyerekekkel is próbálom megszerettetni


----------



## sunce13 (2010 December 29)

tetszik nekik is


----------



## sunce13 (2010 December 29)

Szia Handi71

Nagyon köszi, hogy valaki legalább írt, mert már azt gondoltam, hogy nem is működik ez az egész, és mégis kb mennyit kell várni, hogy meg tudjam nézni az oldalakat? Mert én kb 2-3 hete regisztráltam és nem találtam hol kell a 20 üzenetet elküldeni , mint látod már 26 nál tartok?

Köszi a segítséget és az útmutatást!
sunce13


----------



## Istjuka (2010 December 29)

*Sziasztok*

Sziasztok


----------



## Istjuka (2010 December 29)

*1*

1


----------



## Istjuka (2010 December 29)

2 jelen


----------



## Istjuka (2010 December 29)

3 jelen


----------



## Istjuka (2010 December 29)

4 jelen


----------



## Istjuka (2010 December 29)

5 jelen


----------



## Istjuka (2010 December 29)

6 jelen


----------



## Istjuka (2010 December 29)

7 jelen


----------



## Istjuka (2010 December 29)

8 jelen


----------



## Istjuka (2010 December 29)

9 jelen


----------



## Istjuka (2010 December 29)

10 jelen


----------



## Istjuka (2010 December 29)

11 jelen


----------



## Istjuka (2010 December 29)

12 jelen


----------



## Istjuka (2010 December 29)

13 jelen


----------



## Istjuka (2010 December 29)

14 jelen


----------



## Istjuka (2010 December 29)

15 jelen


----------



## Istjuka (2010 December 29)

16 jelen


----------



## Istjuka (2010 December 29)

17 jelen


----------



## Istjuka (2010 December 29)

18 jelen


----------



## Istjuka (2010 December 29)

19 jelen


----------



## Istjuka (2010 December 29)

20 jelen


----------



## alishadixon (2010 December 29)

pizzat rendelek


----------



## alishadixon (2010 December 29)

vizet iszom


----------



## alishadixon (2010 December 29)

krumplit sutok


----------



## alishadixon (2010 December 29)

zenet hallgatok


----------



## alishadixon (2010 December 29)

filmet nezek


----------



## ramcsi109 (2010 December 29)

jelen


----------



## ramcsi109 (2010 December 29)

itt vagyok


----------



## ringergabi (2010 December 29)

*egy*

ez az első


----------



## ramcsi109 (2010 December 29)

itt leszek


----------



## ringergabi (2010 December 29)

ez a második


----------



## alishadixon (2010 December 29)

6jelen


----------



## ringergabi (2010 December 29)

ez a harmadik


----------



## alishadixon (2010 December 29)

7jelen


----------



## ringergabi (2010 December 29)

ez a negyedik


----------



## alishadixon (2010 December 29)

8jelen


----------



## alishadixon (2010 December 29)

9jelen


----------



## ringergabi (2010 December 29)

az ötödik


----------



## ramcsi109 (2010 December 29)

itt voltam


----------



## ringergabi (2010 December 29)

hatodik


----------



## ramcsi109 (2010 December 29)

ötös


----------



## ringergabi (2010 December 29)

látom más is küszködik. hét


----------



## alishadixon (2010 December 29)

10jelen


----------



## ramcsi109 (2010 December 29)

hatos villamos


----------



## ringergabi (2010 December 29)

nyolcadik


----------



## ramcsi109 (2010 December 29)

piros hetes


----------



## ringergabi (2010 December 29)

kilencedik


----------



## agocska (2010 December 29)

meü


----------



## alishadixon (2010 December 29)

11jelen


----------



## ringergabi (2010 December 29)

tizedik


----------



## ramcsi109 (2010 December 29)

negyven hatos sárga villamoson sietek a babámhoz:XD


----------



## ringergabi (2010 December 29)

tizenegyedik


----------



## alishadixon (2010 December 29)

12jelen


----------



## ringergabi (2010 December 29)

tizenkettő


----------



## agocska (2010 December 29)

lövésem sincs hol tartok


----------



## ramcsi109 (2010 December 29)

kilences


----------



## ringergabi (2010 December 29)

tizenhárom


----------



## ramcsi109 (2010 December 29)

tííííííz, tiszta víz


----------



## ringergabi (2010 December 29)

tizennégy


----------



## ramcsi109 (2010 December 29)

11es...


----------



## ringergabi (2010 December 29)

tizenöt


----------



## ramcsi109 (2010 December 29)

tizenkettő


----------



## ringergabi (2010 December 29)

tizenhat


----------



## ramcsi109 (2010 December 29)

péntek 13


----------



## ringergabi (2010 December 29)

tizenhét


----------



## ramcsi109 (2010 December 29)

Sssssssssssssss


----------



## ramcsi109 (2010 December 29)

15.


----------



## ringergabi (2010 December 29)

tizennyolc


----------



## ramcsi109 (2010 December 29)

tííííííízenhat


----------



## ramcsi109 (2010 December 29)

17dik


----------



## ringergabi (2010 December 29)

18


----------



## ringergabi (2010 December 29)

elég már?


----------



## ramcsi109 (2010 December 29)

18as


----------



## alishadixon (2010 December 29)

13jelen


----------



## ramcsi109 (2010 December 29)

19es


----------



## alishadixon (2010 December 29)

14jelen


----------



## ramcsi109 (2010 December 29)

húúúúúsz


----------



## alishadixon (2010 December 29)

15jelen


----------



## alishadixon (2010 December 29)

tizenhat


----------



## alishadixon (2010 December 29)

17jelen


----------



## alishadixon (2010 December 29)

18jelen


----------



## alishadixon (2010 December 29)

19jelen


----------



## ramcsi109 (2010 December 29)

16os


----------



## alishadixon (2010 December 29)

huuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuusz


----------



## ramcsi109 (2010 December 29)

hány kell még?


----------



## ringergabi (2010 December 29)

azt hittem, hogy már elég hozzászólást küldtem


----------



## ringergabi (2010 December 29)

miért nem tudok megnyitni dokumentumokat?


----------



## artemusclyde (2010 December 29)

*első*

hello,

ez az első


----------



## artemusclyde (2010 December 29)

öt


----------



## Noémi15 (2010 December 29)

Köszi.


----------



## Noémi15 (2010 December 29)

Nem értem, már van 20 hozzászólásom és még sem tudom megnyitni a file-okat.


----------



## petruuuu04 (2010 December 29)




----------



## kis-stefa (2010 December 29)

Nekem is.


----------



## kis-stefa (2010 December 29)

Talán már a 2?!


----------



## kis-stefa (2010 December 29)

Vagy 3?!


----------



## kis-stefa (2010 December 29)

Esetleg 4?!


----------



## kis-stefa (2010 December 29)

Netán 5?!


----------



## kis-stefa (2010 December 29)

Avagy 6?!


----------



## kis-stefa (2010 December 29)

Talán 7?!


----------



## kis-stefa (2010 December 29)

Netán 8?!


----------



## kis-stefa (2010 December 29)

Biztos nem 9?!


----------



## kis-stefa (2010 December 29)

1+0 az 10


----------



## kis-stefa (2010 December 29)

Ez már két eggyes lehet, avagy tízenegy.


----------



## kis-stefa (2010 December 29)

Ha minden igaz 1 tucatnál járok.


----------



## kis-stefa (2010 December 29)

1 pillanatra elakadtam, baljós az a 13


----------



## kis-stefa (2010 December 29)

1-re nehezebb valamit kitalálnom ..., hogy meglegyen a kellő hozzászólási számom (ha minden igaz 14-nél járok)


----------



## kis-stefa (2010 December 29)

5*5 az 25, ez meg vajon 15?!


----------



## kis-stefa (2010 December 29)

Finisben vagyok, ha ez már 16.


----------



## kis-stefa (2010 December 29)

A hétszázát, lehet hogy tizenhét.


----------



## kis-stefa (2010 December 29)

Nekem mostmár (tizen-) nyóc.


----------



## kis-stefa (2010 December 29)

1 híjján asszem' húsznál járok


----------



## kis-stefa (2010 December 29)

Húsz ha minden igaz.


----------



## kis-stefa (2010 December 29)

Túlteljesítem a tervet, hogy két nap múlva - ami szilveszter -, avagy reálisan jövőre el tudjam olvasni, meg tudjam nézni azokat a képregényeket melyeket ma szerettem volna, véletlenül rábukkanva a kanadai magyarok oldalára.


----------



## kis-stefa (2010 December 29)

Biztos ami biztos, most már ne legyen az eredeti téma 1, hanem 2, az pedig 2-szer, avagy 22.


----------



## kis-stefa (2010 December 29)

22-őn áll a számlálód.


----------



## szkorhetz (2010 December 29)

a


----------



## szkorhetz (2010 December 29)

de sok kell még.


----------



## szkorhetz (2010 December 29)

jajj


----------



## szkorhetz (2010 December 29)

e


----------



## szkorhetz (2010 December 29)

z


----------



## szkorhetz (2010 December 29)

k


----------



## szkorhetz (2010 December 29)

i


----------



## szkorhetz (2010 December 29)

v


----------



## szkorhetz (2010 December 29)

á


----------



## szkorhetz (2010 December 29)

r


----------



## szkorhetz (2010 December 29)

h


----------



## szkorhetz (2010 December 29)

a


----------



## szkorhetz (2010 December 29)

t


----------



## szkorhetz (2010 December 29)

még 6


----------



## szkorhetz (2010 December 29)

5


----------



## szkorhetz (2010 December 29)

4


----------



## szkorhetz (2010 December 29)

3


----------



## szkorhetz (2010 December 29)

2


----------



## szkorhetz (2010 December 29)

1


----------



## szkorhetz (2010 December 29)

Na végre vége.. 
Nemtudom mire volt jó, de jól szórakoztam..


----------



## Ágicka (2010 December 29)

Nagyon Boldog Új Esztendőt minden kedves felhasználónak!


----------



## szkorhetz (2010 December 29)

Még nemjó..


----------



## szkorhetz (2010 December 29)

22


----------



## szkorhetz (2010 December 29)

23


----------



## egán (2010 December 29)

2


----------



## egán (2010 December 29)

3


----------



## egán (2010 December 29)

4


----------



## egán (2010 December 29)

5


----------



## egán (2010 December 29)

6


----------



## egán (2010 December 29)

7


----------



## csng (2010 December 29)

Hú, ez ilyen egyszerűen megy? 
Akkor 1.


----------



## egán (2010 December 29)

8


----------



## csng (2010 December 29)

és persze üdvözlet mindenkinek!
2


----------



## egán (2010 December 29)

9


----------



## n.zoli86 (2010 December 29)

1


----------



## egán (2010 December 29)

10


----------



## csng (2010 December 29)

3


----------



## n.zoli86 (2010 December 29)

2


----------



## n.zoli86 (2010 December 29)

3


----------



## csng (2010 December 29)

4


----------



## csng (2010 December 29)

5


----------



## n.zoli86 (2010 December 29)

4


----------



## egán (2010 December 29)

11


----------



## csng (2010 December 29)

6


----------



## csng (2010 December 29)

7


----------



## n.zoli86 (2010 December 29)

5


----------



## csng (2010 December 29)

8


----------



## egán (2010 December 29)

12


----------



## n.zoli86 (2010 December 29)

6


----------



## csng (2010 December 29)

9


----------



## egán (2010 December 29)

13


----------



## csng (2010 December 29)

10


----------



## n.zoli86 (2010 December 29)

7


----------



## egán (2010 December 29)

14


----------



## csng (2010 December 29)

11


----------



## n.zoli86 (2010 December 29)

8


----------



## csng (2010 December 29)

12


----------



## n.zoli86 (2010 December 29)

9


----------



## n.zoli86 (2010 December 29)

10


----------



## egán (2010 December 29)

15


----------



## csng (2010 December 29)

13


----------



## n.zoli86 (2010 December 29)

11


----------



## n.zoli86 (2010 December 29)

12


----------



## csng (2010 December 29)

14


----------



## n.zoli86 (2010 December 29)

13


----------



## egán (2010 December 29)

16


----------



## n.zoli86 (2010 December 29)

14


----------



## csng (2010 December 29)

15


----------



## egán (2010 December 29)

17


----------



## csng (2010 December 29)

16


----------



## n.zoli86 (2010 December 29)

15


----------



## n.zoli86 (2010 December 29)

16


----------



## egán (2010 December 29)

18


----------



## csng (2010 December 29)

17


----------



## n.zoli86 (2010 December 29)

17


----------



## csng (2010 December 29)

18


----------



## egán (2010 December 29)

19


----------



## n.zoli86 (2010 December 29)

18


----------



## n.zoli86 (2010 December 29)

19


----------



## csng (2010 December 29)

19


----------



## n.zoli86 (2010 December 29)

20


----------



## csng (2010 December 29)

20


----------



## egán (2010 December 29)

Sikerekben Gazdag Boldog Új Esztendőt Kívánok Mindenkinek!


----------



## csng (2010 December 29)

kész is vagyok


----------



## n.zoli86 (2010 December 29)

80


----------



## maraf (2010 December 29)

Sziasztok!


----------



## norbi0818 (2010 December 29)

helló ,mindjárt elalszom nincs egy kávétok?...


----------



## norbi0818 (2010 December 29)

öhm nem tom mit is mondhatnék.......


----------



## norbi0818 (2010 December 29)

......még mindíg nincs 5 letem..xD


----------



## norbi0818 (2010 December 29)

szeretek zenélgetni.......


----------



## norbi0818 (2010 December 29)

kicsit zongorázom meg gitározom de csak ahogy magamtól megtudtam tanulni


----------



## norbi0818 (2010 December 29)

jó lenne ha jobban menne


----------



## norbi0818 (2010 December 29)

mondjuk inkább az éneklés szeretem


----------



## norbi0818 (2010 December 29)

apám is zenél


----------



## norbi0818 (2010 December 29)

most már nem olyan gyakran


----------



## norbi0818 (2010 December 29)

Nah?


----------



## norbi0818 (2010 December 29)

elég sokáig etetik a kutyákat itthon


----------



## Solange (2010 December 29)

üdv mindenkinek!


----------



## Solange (2010 December 29)

nagyon szeretem ezt az oldalt


----------



## Solange (2010 December 29)

most a 20 hozzászólásra gyúrok


----------



## Bligi (2010 December 29)

Nagyon aranyosak!


----------



## Solange (2010 December 29)

remélem mindenkinek kellemesen telik az ünnep


----------



## Solange (2010 December 29)




----------



## Solange (2010 December 29)

Remélem, nem kapok ki, ha csak mosolyt küldök mindenkinek!!!!


----------



## Sapphire1977 (2010 December 29)

*nem is tudtam, hogy....*



Melitta írta:


> *"Kis karácsony, nagy karácsony,
> Kisült-e már a kalácsom?
> Ha kisült már, ide véle,
> Hadd egyem meg melegében.
> ...




sziasztok

nem is tudtam hogy e versikenek van meg folytatasa is.


----------



## sotto (2010 December 29)

Sziasztok !


----------



## Sapphire1977 (2010 December 29)

*szep megemlekezni a nemesebb fajrol*

hat jo megemlekezni a szebbik nemrol nemes tett


----------



## sotto (2010 December 29)

a


----------



## sotto (2010 December 29)

C


----------



## Sapphire1977 (2010 December 29)

boldog uj evet mindenkinek


----------



## sotto (2010 December 29)

Ssssssssssss


----------



## Cordelia27 (2010 December 29)

Üdv mindenkinek!


----------



## sotto (2010 December 29)

dee


----------



## Sapphire1977 (2010 December 29)

egyedul e vilagon senkinek sem jo.


----------



## Sapphire1977 (2010 December 29)

en nagyon boldog vagyok a ferjemmel es a lanyunkkal


----------



## sotto (2010 December 29)

Hah


----------



## Sapphire1977 (2010 December 29)

ezert ha egyedul vagy nagyon gyorsan nezz korul tarsert.


----------



## sotto (2010 December 29)

Halad !


----------



## sotto (2010 December 29)

Naaaahát


----------



## Sapphire1977 (2010 December 29)

a fiatalsag elmulik es te azuten teljesen egyedul maradsz


----------



## szbbea (2010 December 29)

*Jelentett elem*

szbbea is bejelentette ezt az elemet.

A bejelentés oka:


> Sziasztok!


----------



## Sapphire1977 (2010 December 29)

de eleg a komor hangulatbol. unnepeljunk


----------



## Sapphire1977 (2010 December 29)

bowlingea akartunk menni szilveszterre de elkestunk


----------



## sotto (2010 December 29)

F


----------



## sotto (2010 December 29)

kkk


----------



## Sapphire1977 (2010 December 29)

de minden mar honappok elotte le van foglalva


----------



## Sapphire1977 (2010 December 29)

a ferjem nem akar magaval vinni semmit


----------



## Sapphire1977 (2010 December 29)

csakmost fedeztem fel ezt az oldalat legalabb kionthetem valahol a lelkemet


----------



## Sapphire1977 (2010 December 29)

*mar nem tudok mit irni de szuksegem van 20 hozzaszolashoz bocs
*


----------



## Sapphire1977 (2010 December 29)

*mar nem tudok mit irni de szuksegem van 20 hozzaszolashoz

*


----------



## Sapphire1977 (2010 December 29)

*mar nem tudok mit irni de szuksegem van 20 hozzaszolashoz bocsika
*


----------



## Sapphire1977 (2010 December 29)

*nem tudok mit irni de szuksegem van 20 hozzaszolashoz bocs
*


----------



## Sapphire1977 (2010 December 29)

*nem tudok mit irni de szuksegem van 20 hozzaszolashoz bocsi 17
*


----------



## Sapphire1977 (2010 December 29)

*mar nem tudok mit irni de szuksegem van 20 hozzaszolashoz bocs 18

*


----------



## Sapphire1977 (2010 December 29)

*mar nem tudok mit irni de szuksegem van 20 hozzaszolashoz bocs 19
*


----------



## Sapphire1977 (2010 December 29)

*mar nem tudok mit irni de szuksegem van 20 hozzaszolashoz bocs 20
*


----------



## ZSO68 (2010 December 29)

*Jelentett elem*

ZSO68 is bejelentette ezt az elemet.

A bejelentés oka:


> Köszönöm


----------



## robert1968 (2010 December 29)

*van egy konyvem amit feltoltenek.*

Hello,

F. Várkonyi Zsuzsa: Már százszor megmondtam konyvét 
feltennem.

erdekel vkit?
Udv,
R


----------



## sotto (2010 December 29)

Sziasztok !


----------



## sotto (2010 December 29)

Ya


----------



## sotto (2010 December 29)

Sas


----------



## sotto (2010 December 29)

Haladok


----------



## sotto (2010 December 29)

Cccc


----------



## sotto (2010 December 29)

Jaaaaa


----------



## sotto (2010 December 29)

Mééég ?


----------



## sotto (2010 December 29)

Még egy kicsi !!


----------



## sotto (2010 December 29)

Vége !


----------



## sotto (2010 December 29)

Vagy kell még üzenet ?????


----------



## sotto (2010 December 29)

De tényleg ez az utolsó !


----------



## Geli12 (2010 December 29)

béta


----------



## robert1968 (2010 December 29)

Hello, ezt olvassa vki?


----------



## robert1968 (2010 December 29)

*aki ezt kitalalta.*

Most komolyan ennek mi ertelme, hogy 20 szedett vedett levelet bekuldjek?


----------



## robert1968 (2010 December 29)

*F. Várkonyi Zsuzsa: Már százszor megmondtam*

Hello,

F. Várkonyi Zsuzsa: Már százszor megmondtam konyvét 
feltennem.

erdekel vkit?
Udv,
R


----------



## robert1968 (2010 December 29)

Tudom senki nem olvassa. de nagyon jo irono F. Várkonyi Zsuzsa.


----------



## robert1968 (2010 December 29)

a "Férfi idők leányregénye", olyan jó volt szintén F. Várkonyi Zsuzsától, hogy tobb ev tavlataban sem tudtam elfelejteni.


----------



## robert1968 (2010 December 29)

Na mind1.


----------



## robert1968 (2010 December 29)

még 13.


----------



## robert1968 (2010 December 29)

már csak 12.


----------



## robert1968 (2010 December 29)

ezt ki lehet torolni utolag?


----------



## robert1968 (2010 December 29)

*ha torlom*

csokken a szamlalo is


----------



## Bundikenyér (2010 December 29)

Sziasztok!


----------



## robert1968 (2010 December 29)

gyalog e4


----------



## -okoska- (2010 December 29)

Buék


----------



## -okoska- (2010 December 29)

hahó


----------



## -okoska- (2010 December 29)

köszi


----------



## -okoska- (2010 December 29)

6.


----------



## robert1968 (2010 December 29)

Ne mar, ilyen egetest.


----------



## -okoska- (2010 December 29)

7


----------



## -okoska- (2010 December 29)

8.


----------



## robert1968 (2010 December 29)

kuzdok egy szamlaloval.


----------



## -okoska- (2010 December 29)

én is


----------



## robert1968 (2010 December 29)

szamlalo, szamlalo. noj.


----------



## -okoska- (2010 December 29)

10-


----------



## -okoska- (2010 December 29)

??????????


----------



## robert1968 (2010 December 29)

es no.


----------



## -okoska- (2010 December 29)

??miért


----------



## robert1968 (2010 December 29)

Okoska is kuzd


----------



## -okoska- (2010 December 29)

12375


----------



## -okoska- (2010 December 29)

nagyon


----------



## robert1968 (2010 December 29)

meglesz. meglesz.


----------



## -okoska- (2010 December 29)

ha leküzdtük fog működni vajon?


----------



## -okoska- (2010 December 29)

lemaradtam


----------



## robert1968 (2010 December 29)

okoska mit szeretne letolteni?


----------



## -okoska- (2010 December 29)

111222


----------



## robert1968 (2010 December 29)

hat azt igertek. bizzunk benne.


----------



## -okoska- (2010 December 29)

már nem is tudom, mire odaérek>>Vass Virágot gondoltam


----------



## robert1968 (2010 December 29)

nekem megvan. letoltom jadviga parnajat...


----------



## -okoska- (2010 December 29)

és Te?


----------



## -okoska- (2010 December 29)

no, közben meg átirányított


----------



## robert1968 (2010 December 29)

hat nem engedi.


----------



## -okoska- (2010 December 29)

én is a mail-ben küldözgetést használtam eddig, de most rászántam magam a küzdésre a számlálóval


----------



## -okoska- (2010 December 29)

akkor feleslegesen küzdöttünk?


----------



## -okoska- (2010 December 29)

Sikerült?
Nekem sikerült letölteni, gyorsan választottam 1-t próbaként


----------



## mágus 69 (2010 December 30)

Sziasztok.Köszönöm a tippet Később szívesen írok tartalmasabbat is...


----------



## mágus 69 (2010 December 30)

De most elsőre az állandóvá válás a célom


----------



## mágus 69 (2010 December 30)

Bár a kitét az volt, hogy húsz értelmes hozzászólás...De ehhez ma már késő van


----------



## mágus 69 (2010 December 30)

Előbb-utóbb nekem is fog)


----------



## mágus 69 (2010 December 30)

"Ember küzdj, és bízva bízzál" )


----------



## mágus 69 (2010 December 30)

Bár magammal levelezek,


----------



## mágus 69 (2010 December 30)

úgy érzem,elég jól szórakoztatom magamat.


----------



## mágus 69 (2010 December 30)

Már csak 13


----------



## mágus 69 (2010 December 30)

Még szerencse, hogy nem vagyok babonás


----------



## mágus 69 (2010 December 30)

Már pusztán ezért megéri spirit úton haladni


----------



## mágus 69 (2010 December 30)

féltávnál kezdem megunni magam


----------



## mágus 69 (2010 December 30)

Érdekes felismerésem támadt: lehet, hogy mégsem vagyok olyan szórakoztató?


----------



## szepipipo (2010 December 30)

üdv


----------



## mágus 69 (2010 December 30)

haladok a "megvilágosodás" felé


----------



## szepipipo (2010 December 30)

- Melyik a legrosszabb gyógyszer a világon?
- A 9.
- Miért?
- Mert fordítva hat!


----------



## mágus 69 (2010 December 30)

szia szepipipo


----------



## mágus 69 (2010 December 30)

) ez jó..nem is mertem..


----------



## mágus 69 (2010 December 30)

ha átlépem a 20-at, tényleg enged letölteni?


----------



## szepipipo (2010 December 30)

- Mikor a legfáradtabb a kidobóember?
- ???
- Amikor hajnaltájban az utolsókat rúgja.


----------



## szepipipo (2010 December 30)

helo


----------



## szepipipo (2010 December 30)

szerintem igen


----------



## mágus 69 (2010 December 30)

én is hello


----------



## mágus 69 (2010 December 30)

Még nem próbáltad?


----------



## szepipipo (2010 December 30)

de csak az a baj hogy ebben a fórumban lehet


----------



## szepipipo (2010 December 30)

de probáltam és nem engedi


----------



## mágus 69 (2010 December 30)

Máshol nem engedi a letőltést?


----------



## mágus 69 (2010 December 30)

Pedig neked már van annyi üzeneted...


----------



## szepipipo (2010 December 30)

pedig én is le akkarok tölteni szinti stílust


----------



## szepipipo (2010 December 30)

ja mindjárt megnézem pill


----------



## mágus 69 (2010 December 30)

Szerintem én most megpróbálom..


----------



## mágus 69 (2010 December 30)

max holnap folytatom..
Jó éjt szepipipo..


----------



## szepipipo (2010 December 30)

ja már engedi letölteni


----------



## szepipipo (2010 December 30)

viszont


----------



## mágus 69 (2010 December 30)

nekem sajna még nem majd holnap


----------



## krisztian5 (2010 December 30)

Sziasztok.


----------



## gyongyt (2010 December 30)

Sziasztok!


----------



## gyongyt (2010 December 30)

Köszönet a sok feltöltött könyvért!


----------



## gyongyt (2010 December 30)

Mindenkinek


----------



## gyongyt (2010 December 30)

Boldog


----------



## gyongyt (2010 December 30)

Új


----------



## gyongyt (2010 December 30)

Évet


----------



## gyongyt (2010 December 30)

Kívánok!


----------



## gyongyt (2010 December 30)

Köszönet az oldal létrehozóinak!


----------



## gyongyt (2010 December 30)

2


----------



## gyongyt (2010 December 30)

jó éjszakát!


----------



## gyongyt (2010 December 30)

...


----------



## gyongyt (2010 December 30)

6


----------



## gyongyt (2010 December 30)

Sok érdekes téma van.


----------



## gyongyt (2010 December 30)

Sok tagja van az oldalnak.


----------



## gyongyt (2010 December 30)

236


----------



## gyongyt (2010 December 30)

5


----------



## gyongyt (2010 December 30)

4


----------



## gyongyt (2010 December 30)

3


----------



## gyongyt (2010 December 30)

2


----------



## gyongyt (2010 December 30)

utolsó


----------



## gyongyt (2010 December 30)

meg van a 20.


----------



## Mithas (2010 December 30)

*Lustaság*

Hát igen, először is Sziasztok 

Elég régen nézem már a honlapot, sok érdekességet és anyagot találtam köszönet a feltöltőknek érte.

De lusta voltam eddig hozzá szólni a dolgokhoz 

Remélem ez majd változik, hihetetlen hogy az embert néha ilyen módon kell ösztönözni!

Üdv

Mithas


----------



## speedxbump66 (2010 December 30)

1


----------



## speedxbump66 (2010 December 30)

2


----------



## speedxbump66 (2010 December 30)

5


----------



## speedxbump66 (2010 December 30)

8


----------



## speedxbump66 (2010 December 30)

11


----------



## speedxbump66 (2010 December 30)

15


----------



## speedxbump66 (2010 December 30)

19


----------



## speedxbump66 (2010 December 30)

21


----------



## speedxbump66 (2010 December 30)

22


----------



## speedxbump66 (2010 December 30)

23


----------



## speedxbump66 (2010 December 30)

33


----------



## speedxbump66 (2010 December 30)

24


----------



## speedxbump66 (2010 December 30)

25


----------



## speedxbump66 (2010 December 30)

26


----------



## speedxbump66 (2010 December 30)

27


----------



## speedxbump66 (2010 December 30)

28


----------



## speedxbump66 (2010 December 30)

29


----------



## speedxbump66 (2010 December 30)

30


----------



## speedxbump66 (2010 December 30)

31


----------



## speedxbump66 (2010 December 30)

32


----------



## annii (2010 December 30)

Nagyon köszönöm a rengeteg DVDt!


----------



## annii (2010 December 30)

Boldog új évet mindenkinek!


----------



## jafarka (2010 December 30)

halihó!


----------



## lédiadri (2010 December 30)

*fdgert*



Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


 léd


----------



## lédiadri (2010 December 30)

ok


----------



## lédiadri (2010 December 30)

*fgtr*



speedxbump66 írta:


> 26


 léd


----------



## lédiadri (2010 December 30)

ojku


----------



## lédiadri (2010 December 30)

1254


----------



## lédiadri (2010 December 30)

norababa


----------



## lédiadri (2010 December 30)

szilike


----------



## lédiadri (2010 December 30)

mat


----------



## lédiadri (2010 December 30)

január


----------



## lédiadri (2010 December 30)

február


----------



## lédiadri (2010 December 30)

március


----------



## lédiadri (2010 December 30)

április


----------



## lédiadri (2010 December 30)

május


----------



## lédiadri (2010 December 30)

június


----------



## lédiadri (2010 December 30)

július


----------



## lédiadri (2010 December 30)

augusztus


----------



## lédiadri (2010 December 30)

szeptember


----------



## lédiadri (2010 December 30)

október


----------



## lédiadri (2010 December 30)

november


----------



## lédiadri (2010 December 30)

december


----------



## racz1946 (2010 December 30)

December,BÚÉK.


----------



## lacatoth (2010 December 30)

Disznó sivít, petárda robban, részeg feje a padlón koppan. Róka család a WC-ben, Lagzi Lajcsi a TV-ben. Több rímet ide nem vágok, boldog új évet kívánok.


----------



## Bundikenyér (2010 December 30)

Elvagytok rendesen!  Miért akar mindenki 20 hozzászólás ilyen gyorsan...

Egyébként meg tényleg BUÉK mindenkinek!

Örülök hogy rátaláltam a fórumra!

Sziasztok!


----------



## lacatoth (2010 December 30)

en meg letolteni nem tudok de szivesen csatlakozok


----------



## lacatoth (2010 December 30)

nem tudom hogy kell csatolni file-t. ha valaki segitene van nemi dobkeszletem minden-bol


----------



## ozzz (2010 December 30)

Buék


----------



## ger1895 (2010 December 30)

én is akarok 20 hsz-t


----------



## cosmo72 (2010 December 30)

Mindenkinek BUÉK!


----------



## cosmo72 (2010 December 30)

Én is a 20 hszás gyűjtöm...


----------



## cosmo72 (2010 December 30)

Holnap 31-e!


----------



## cosmo72 (2010 December 30)

egy


----------



## cosmo72 (2010 December 30)

kettő


----------



## kstms (2010 December 30)

üdv mindenkinek!


----------



## kstms (2010 December 30)

2


----------



## kstms (2010 December 30)

3


----------



## kstms (2010 December 30)

4


----------



## kstms (2010 December 30)

öt


----------



## kstms (2010 December 30)

hat, azaz hat


----------



## boxerw (2010 December 30)

Sziasztok


----------



## kstms (2010 December 30)

hét, 7


----------



## boxerw (2010 December 30)

már csak 19


----------



## kstms (2010 December 30)

nyóc


----------



## boxerw (2010 December 30)

18


----------



## kstms (2010 December 30)

9, kilenc


----------



## boxerw (2010 December 30)

17


----------



## kstms (2010 December 30)

tíz-tíz tiszta víz


----------



## boxerw (2010 December 30)

még 16


----------



## kstms (2010 December 30)

tizenegy


----------



## boxerw (2010 December 30)

..15..


----------



## boxerw (2010 December 30)

>>14


----------



## boxerw (2010 December 30)

tizenhárom..


----------



## boxerw (2010 December 30)

már csak 12


----------



## kstms (2010 December 30)

tizenkettő


----------



## boxerw (2010 December 30)

11


----------



## kstms (2010 December 30)

tizenhárom


----------



## boxerw (2010 December 30)

10


----------



## boxerw (2010 December 30)

09


----------



## kstms (2010 December 30)

tizennégy


----------



## boxerw (2010 December 30)

008


----------



## kstms (2010 December 30)

tizenöt


----------



## boxerw (2010 December 30)

0 007


----------



## boxerw (2010 December 30)

6


----------



## kstms (2010 December 30)

tizenhat


----------



## boxerw (2010 December 30)

55555


----------



## kstms (2010 December 30)

tizen7


----------



## boxerw (2010 December 30)

4444


----------



## kstms (2010 December 30)

nagykorú


----------



## boxerw (2010 December 30)

333


----------



## kstms (2010 December 30)

egy híján húsz


----------



## boxerw (2010 December 30)

22


----------



## kstms (2010 December 30)

megcsináltaaaaam!!!!


----------



## boxerw (2010 December 30)

1


----------



## boxerw (2010 December 30)

0


----------



## boxerw (2010 December 30)

talán


----------



## boxerw (2010 December 30)

köszönet


----------



## kiskocsma (2010 December 30)

üdv mindenkinek Kecskemétről


----------



## kiskocsma (2010 December 30)

bimbumm


----------



## kiskocsma (2010 December 30)

bimbumm2


----------



## welch (2010 December 30)

*Hozzászólás*

Egyszer már hozzászóltam....


----------



## welch (2010 December 30)

sikerült másodszor is


----------



## welch (2010 December 30)

Csak kitartónak kell lenni...


----------



## welch (2010 December 30)

Türelem rózsát terem


----------



## welch (2010 December 30)

már egy párszor hozzászóltam...


----------



## welch (2010 December 30)

Még 15...


----------



## welch (2010 December 30)

Bocs, 14...


----------



## welch (2010 December 30)

Haladunk, haladunk...


----------



## welch (2010 December 30)

Ez a 9-edik...


----------



## welch (2010 December 30)

Hurrá itt a 10...


----------



## welch (2010 December 30)

No, még csak a11.-nél tartok?


----------



## welch (2010 December 30)

12 egy tucat!!!


----------



## kiskocsma (2010 December 30)

bimbumm3


----------



## welch (2010 December 30)

A 13 nem szerencsétlen szám...


----------



## kiskocsma (2010 December 30)

bimbumm4


----------



## kiskocsma (2010 December 30)

bimbumm5


----------



## welch (2010 December 30)

A 14. sem rossz...


----------



## welch (2010 December 30)

15 után jön a 16


----------



## welch (2010 December 30)

16 újból..


----------



## kiskocsma (2010 December 30)

bimbumm6


----------



## kiskocsma (2010 December 30)

bimbumm7 - ez egészen hosszú sor lesz így


----------



## welch (2010 December 30)

Most már 17


----------



## welch (2010 December 30)

Én jobban állok a 18.-al...


----------



## kiskocsma (2010 December 30)

bimbumm8


----------



## welch (2010 December 30)

Már itt is a 19.


----------



## kiskocsma (2010 December 30)

bimbumm9 - mákos


----------



## welch (2010 December 30)

Heuréka! Itt a 20.!!!


----------



## kiskocsma (2010 December 30)

bimbumm10 - félidő


----------



## kiskocsma (2010 December 30)

bimbumm 11 - grat welch


----------



## kiskocsma (2010 December 30)

bimbumm12


----------



## kiskocsma (2010 December 30)

bimbumm13


----------



## kiskocsma (2010 December 30)

bimbumm14 - ez már egy jó szám


----------



## kiskocsma (2010 December 30)

bimbumm15 - már csak 5 kell


----------



## kiskocsma (2010 December 30)

bimbumm16 - lassan, de biztosan


----------



## kiskocsma (2010 December 30)

bimbumm17 - top3


----------



## kiskocsma (2010 December 30)

bimbumm18


----------



## kiskocsma (2010 December 30)

bimbumm19 - sálálá


----------



## kiskocsma (2010 December 30)

bimbumm20 - finally


----------



## tomi1972 (2010 December 30)

*újra*

nagyon


1valaky írta:


> szuper vagykiss


----------



## cosmo72 (2010 December 30)

tíz


----------



## cosmo72 (2010 December 30)

kilenc


----------



## cosmo72 (2010 December 30)

mondom tíííííz


----------



## gonoszdarazs (2010 December 30)

hali


----------



## krisztian5 (2010 December 30)

Boldog


----------



## krisztian5 (2010 December 30)

Új


----------



## krisztian5 (2010 December 30)

Évet


----------



## krisztian5 (2010 December 30)

Kívánok


----------



## krisztian5 (2010 December 30)

Mindenkinek!


----------



## gonoszdarazs (2010 December 30)

BÚÉK úgyszint részemről


----------



## zsetonos (2010 December 30)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


halihó


----------



## zsetonos (2010 December 30)

kilenc


----------



## szipi71 (2010 December 30)

1


----------



## szipi71 (2010 December 30)

2(010)


----------



## szipi71 (2010 December 30)

3


----------



## szipi71 (2010 December 30)

4


----------



## szipi71 (2010 December 30)

"Silány fogalma van a műveltségről annak, aki azt hiszi, a műveltség pusztán képletekre való emlékezés. Manapság egy átlagos előmenetelű középiskolai diák többet tud a természettudományokról, mint Descartes, vagy Pascal. De vajon képes-e a szellem ugyanolyan szárnyalására?" (Saint-Ex)
5


----------



## szipi71 (2010 December 30)

Be who you are and say what you feel because those who mind don't matter and those who matter don't mind


6


----------



## szipi71 (2010 December 30)

„The 2 mistakes we can make along the road: 1) not starting 2) not finishing.” Coelho
7


----------



## szipi71 (2010 December 30)

„Ha a bolond az élet vízét nyújtja, kiöntheted, ha a bölcs mérget ad, idd meg nyugodtan.” Hamvas
8


----------



## szipi71 (2010 December 30)

Life isn't measured by how many breaths you take, but by what takes your breath away
9


----------



## szipi71 (2010 December 30)

Murakami Kijo: Őszi reggel. Köd ül a fákon. Falitükrömbe bámulok és apám arcát látom.
10


----------



## szipi71 (2010 December 30)

[FONT=&quot]„Polak, Węgier dwa bratanki i do szabli i do szklanki.”
11
[/FONT]


----------



## szipi71 (2010 December 30)

" Természetesen sok hibám van, ha benned kevés a szeretet. " Charles Haddon Spurgeon
12


----------



## szipi71 (2010 December 30)

Amikor képes vagy megmagyarázni és elfojtani az érzelmeidet, beláthatatlanul messze kerültél a szívedtől. (A.J. Christian)
13


----------



## szipi71 (2010 December 30)

Várunk a csendes félhomályban Valami csodás balzsamot, Mely elfeledtet mindent, mindent S meggyógyít minden bánatot... Leolvasom sápadt arcodról A rád erőszakolt hitet És megdöbbenve sejtem, látom, Hogy nem hiszel már senkinek!... /Ady Endre/
14


----------



## szipi71 (2010 December 30)

„The divine is only real” Coventry Patmor
15


----------



## szipi71 (2010 December 30)

[FONT=&quot]„Ne tanuld az elme terméketlen teozófiáját, büszkén arra, hogy megtöltötted a fejedet mások gondolataival. De ne légy elégedett az érzelmi teozófiával, egyfajta ’kegyeskedő jókodás’-sal sem, azt hívén, az a szívből való. – Tanuld az élő bölcsességet, azt, ami a teozófia az elme és a szív mély harmóniájában, és ami a valódi, a ‘más’-t, az elkülönülést nem ismerő Én, az egység hangján szól.”
16
[/FONT]


----------



## szipi71 (2010 December 30)

A megbánás furcsa dolog. Mindent megpróbálsz, hogy kitérj előle, de néha a legkeményebb dolgokból tanulunk a legtöbbet. És elgondolkodsz, hogy ha lenne rá esély, hányan élnék másként az életüket. Egyeseket csak a megbánás vezet rá, hogy sutba dobják a múlt félelmeit, és... továbblépjenek a jövőbe. Mások ezáltal fedezik fel újra a múltjukat. A megbánás, legalábbis az első, lépés lehet egy új kezdethez, ahol akármi, sőt, minden lehetséges. (A férfi fán terem, Filmidézet)
17


----------



## szipi71 (2010 December 30)

Nem az a fájdalom, amitől könnyes a szem, hanem amit egy életen át hordunk mosolyogva, csendesen. /Johann Wolfgang von Goethe/
18


----------



## szipi71 (2010 December 30)

_„Extra Hungariam non est vita; si est vita non est ita.” 
_
_19
_


----------



## szipi71 (2010 December 30)

“Ha arcunk fényét pár könnycsepp kócolja, Akkor szívünkben zuhatagok vannak…” József Attila
20


----------



## szipi71 (2010 December 30)

“Mikor valaki felbukkan a múltból, érzelmes hangon bejelenti, hogy "mindent" rendbe akar hozni, csak sajnálni és nevetni lehet szándékán; az idő már "rendbe hozott" mindent, azon a különös módon, az egyetlen lehetséges elintézés módján.” Márai Sándor
+1


----------



## Geli12 (2010 December 30)

holnap szilveszter


----------



## Geli12 (2010 December 30)

6*10 a 23.on anyag = 1 mol


----------



## cosmo72 (2010 December 30)

tizenegy


----------



## Geli12 (2010 December 30)

a foszforsav képlete H3PO4


----------



## Geli12 (2010 December 30)

a fogászok is használják


----------



## Geli12 (2010 December 30)

a királyvíz a sósav és a salétromsav 1:3 arányú elegye


----------



## Geli12 (2010 December 30)

a salétromsav választóvíz, mert az ezüstöt oldja de az aranyat nem.


----------



## Geli12 (2010 December 30)

a fehérfoszfor a vízzel nem lép reakcióba, de zsírral igen, ezért víz alatt tároljuk


----------



## Geli12 (2010 December 30)

a biztonsági gyufa vörösfoszfort tartalmaz. Irinyi Jánosnak köszönhetjtük


----------



## Geli12 (2010 December 30)

az NO rögtön NO2vé alakul


----------



## cosmo72 (2010 December 30)

tizenkettő


----------



## Geli12 (2010 December 30)

az NO2 vörösesbarna szúrós szagú, mérgező gáz


----------



## cosmo72 (2010 December 30)

tizenhárom


----------



## Geli12 (2010 December 30)

a SiO gyakori a földkérgen


----------



## Geli12 (2010 December 30)

Si tette lehetővé a mikroelektronikát


----------



## Geli12 (2010 December 30)

nah eleget Kémiáztunk )


----------



## Geli12 (2010 December 30)

A vese kiszűri a vért


----------



## Geli12 (2010 December 30)

18=2*9


----------



## thetan1615 (2010 December 30)

Sziaszaztok


----------



## Geli12 (2010 December 30)

19=5*4-1


----------



## Geli12 (2010 December 30)

and the last one  thank you everybody


----------



## cosmo72 (2010 December 30)

tizennégy


----------



## cosmo72 (2010 December 30)

tizenöt


----------



## cosmo72 (2010 December 30)

tizenhat


----------



## bela970 (2010 December 30)

macko77 írta:


> A közös képviselőnknek...


A miénknek is jár!


----------



## fecobalazs (2010 December 30)

1


----------



## fecobalazs (2010 December 30)

2


----------



## fecobalazs (2010 December 30)

3


----------



## bela970 (2010 December 30)

petyko44 írta:


> Eleinte nem szerettem DiCapriót, mert nyálasképűnek tartottam. Viszont A part-ban nyújtott alakítása lenyűgöző! Azóta beláttam, hogy jó színész!


Egyetértek. A Titanic óta már bizonyított. Akkor még semmit nem ért mint színész.


----------



## fecobalazs (2010 December 30)

4


----------



## fecobalazs (2010 December 30)

5


----------



## fecobalazs (2010 December 30)

6


----------



## fecobalazs (2010 December 30)

7


----------



## fecobalazs (2010 December 30)

8


----------



## fecobalazs (2010 December 30)

9


----------



## bela970 (2010 December 30)

boorman írta:


> Szégyen, hogy Harvey Keitel, Tim Roth és Steve Buscemi még nem kapta meg a színészi Oscart (utóbbit nem is jelölték). És ez még csak az eleje a listának...


Támogatom. Túl sokan kaptak érdemtelenül.


----------



## fecobalazs (2010 December 30)

10


----------



## fecobalazs (2010 December 30)

11


----------



## cosmo72 (2010 December 30)

tizenhét


----------



## fecobalazs (2010 December 30)

12


----------



## fecobalazs (2010 December 30)

13


----------



## thetan1615 (2010 December 30)

Hiába megvan 20 hozzászólásom, - mégsem enged letölteni. (egy e-book -ot szerettem volna letölteni) ja és több mint 2 napja regisztráltam. Tudja valaki az okát?


----------



## fecobalazs (2010 December 30)

14


----------



## cosmo72 (2010 December 30)

tizennyolc


----------



## fecobalazs (2010 December 30)

15


----------



## fecobalazs (2010 December 30)

16


----------



## fecobalazs (2010 December 30)

17


----------



## fecobalazs (2010 December 30)

18


----------



## fecobalazs (2010 December 30)

19


----------



## fecobalazs (2010 December 30)

20


----------



## cosmo72 (2010 December 30)

tizenkilenc


----------



## cosmo72 (2010 December 30)

huúsz


----------



## gonoszdarazs (2010 December 30)

nem.


----------



## Regina2003 (2010 December 30)

Sziaszok!


----------



## Regina2003 (2010 December 30)

6


----------



## Regina2003 (2010 December 30)

7


----------



## Regina2003 (2010 December 30)

8


----------



## Regina2003 (2010 December 30)

kilenc


----------



## Regina2003 (2010 December 30)

tíz


----------



## Regina2003 (2010 December 30)

Neem!


----------



## Regina2003 (2010 December 30)

tizenkettő


----------



## nagymaki (2010 December 30)

*naná,hogy én is jelen vagyok igaz-két év és kilenc hónap elteltével. Pusszancs*



Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg



Köszi,puszi!kiss


----------



## nagymaki (2010 December 30)

*naná,hogy én is jelen vagyok igaz-két év és kilenc hónap elteltével. Pusszancs*



Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg



Köszi,puszi!kiss
Sok,sok,sok puszi!!!


----------



## bela970 (2010 December 30)

aby83 írta:


> Az Avatar . . .kíváncsi vagyok a tervezett két részre.Talán azok már kapnak Oscart.


Már várom én is a folytatást. Kíváncsi vagyok fokozgató-e a látvány.
Mindenesetre az Oscar jár(na) nekik.


----------



## Regina2003 (2010 December 30)

13


----------



## Regina2003 (2010 December 30)

14


----------



## krisztian5 (2010 December 30)

B.U.É.K. Mindenkinek!


----------



## Regina2003 (2010 December 30)

15


----------



## krisztian5 (2010 December 30)

8


----------



## krisztian5 (2010 December 30)

9


----------



## krisztian5 (2010 December 30)

10


----------



## krisztian5 (2010 December 30)

11


----------



## Regina2003 (2010 December 30)

16


----------



## krisztian5 (2010 December 30)

12


----------



## Regina2003 (2010 December 30)

17


----------



## Regina2003 (2010 December 30)

18


----------



## Regina2003 (2010 December 30)

19


----------



## sheiletta (2010 December 30)

sziasztok


----------



## sheiletta (2010 December 30)

köszönöm


----------



## sheiletta (2010 December 30)

ezt a


----------



## sheiletta (2010 December 30)

lehetőséget


----------



## krisztian5 (2010 December 30)

13


----------



## sheiletta (2010 December 30)

egy


----------



## sheiletta (2010 December 30)

kicsit


----------



## Regina2003 (2010 December 30)

20


----------



## sheiletta (2010 December 30)

lassú


----------



## krisztian5 (2010 December 30)

14


----------



## krisztian5 (2010 December 30)

15


----------



## krisztian5 (2010 December 30)

16


----------



## sheiletta (2010 December 30)

mindenkinek


----------



## sheiletta (2010 December 30)

nagyon


----------



## sheiletta (2010 December 30)

boldog


----------



## sheiletta (2010 December 30)

és


----------



## sheiletta (2010 December 30)

eredményekben


----------



## sheiletta (2010 December 30)

sikerekben


----------



## krisztian5 (2010 December 30)

17


----------



## sheiletta (2010 December 30)

gazdag


----------



## sheiletta (2010 December 30)

új


----------



## krisztian5 (2010 December 30)

18


----------



## sheiletta (2010 December 30)

évet


----------



## sheiletta (2010 December 30)

szeretnék


----------



## telindusi (2010 December 30)

1


----------



## sheiletta (2010 December 30)

kívánni


----------



## sheiletta (2010 December 30)




----------



## sheiletta (2010 December 30)

Happy


----------



## telindusi (2010 December 30)

20


----------



## telindusi (2010 December 30)

19


----------



## sheiletta (2010 December 30)

New


----------



## telindusi (2010 December 30)

18


----------



## sheiletta (2010 December 30)

szeretlek


----------



## krisztian5 (2010 December 30)

18


----------



## sheiletta (2010 December 30)

Year


----------



## sheiletta (2010 December 30)

nemtudom


----------



## krisztian5 (2010 December 30)

20


----------



## sheiletta (2010 December 30)

’What’ and ’if’ are two words as non-threatening as words can be. But put them together side-by-side and they have the power to haunt you for the rest of your life: ’What if?’...


----------



## sheiletta (2010 December 30)

mert szép és igaz


----------



## krisztian5 (2010 December 30)

Boldog Új Évet Mindenkinek!


----------



## CanadaMeta (2010 December 30)

*1.

**Föl hát! A Napra, aki harcon át
Szétszórta Éj-földjének csillagát
Mennyből velük végighajtva az Éjt
Szultán tornyát fénycsíkkal döfte át. *


----------



## erikas (2010 December 30)

oké


----------



## CanadaMeta (2010 December 30)

*2.

Míg hamis hajnal árnya halt halált,
Rémlik, egy hang a kocsmától kiált:
„Ha a templom előkészítve bent,
Az álmos hívő mért szorul ki hát?”
*


----------



## CanadaMeta (2010 December 30)

*3.

S amint a kakas kukorít, azok
A kocsma előtt– „Ajtót nyissatok!”
Kiáltják,– „Olyan rövid az idő,
Ha mentem, visszatérni nem tudok.”*


----------



## bdpress (2010 December 30)

*Boldog Új Évet kívánok !!*


----------



## CanadaMeta (2010 December 30)

*4.

Az új év régi reménybe borul,
Az elmélkedő lélek elvonul
Ahol Mózes keze nyomán az ág
Kihajt, s a földből Jézus vére hull. *


----------



## CanadaMeta (2010 December 30)

*5.

Bizony, Irám rózsája elveszett
Dzsamshid csengő kupája hova lett?
Mégis... a borban csillan a rubint
És virág nyílik a vizek felett. *


----------



## CanadaMeta (2010 December 30)

*6.

És Dávid néma, ámde isteni
Trillával szól a füttyös Pehlevi
„Bort, bort, bort!” – zengi rózsán a madár
Sápadt arcod bíborra festeni. *


----------



## CanadaMeta (2010 December 30)

*7.

Jer, tölts kupát, s a tavasz lángjain
Hadd égjenek bűnbánat rongyaim
Az Életmadár útja oly rövid
És már csapong is tünő szárnyain. *


----------



## CanadaMeta (2010 December 30)

*8.

Akár Nishápur, akár Babilon
Mindegy, édes, vagy keserű borom,
Az Élet bora cseppről-cseppre fogy,
A lomb lehull, meg nem állíthatom.*


----------



## CanadaMeta (2010 December 30)

*9.

„Hoz a reggel száz rózsát” – mondhatod,
De a tegnap rózsája már halott
S az a nap, mely a rózsát hozza meg
Viszi el Kaikobádot s Dzsamshidot. *


----------



## CanadaMeta (2010 December 30)

*10.

Ne gondolj rá, a rózsát fogd tehát
Kit érdekel Káikoshru s Kaikobád
Hözöngjön Zál s Rusztám, ahogy akar
Hátim hív meg? Magad főzd vacsorád!*


----------



## CanadaMeta (2010 December 30)

*11.

Járd be velem a rétek oldalát
Hol pusztától elválik a virág,
Hol szultán és a pór felejtve van,
S ki bánja Mahmúd arany trónusát?!*


----------



## CanadaMeta (2010 December 30)

*12.

A versek könyve zöld lombok alatt,
Kancsó bor, kis kenyér és te magad,
Mellettem, énekelve kint velem – 
Az Éden nem lehet hatalmasabb.*


----------



## Babos Rozi (2010 December 30)

Buék


----------



## Babos Rozi (2010 December 30)

Nagyon szeretnék már letölteni!!!


----------



## CanadaMeta (2010 December 30)

*13.

Van, ki a világ dicsőségivel
Álmodik, más a mennyet hívja el,
Markold a pénzt, hadd fusson a hitel,
Ne törődj messzi dob dörgésivel!*


----------



## Babos Rozi (2010 December 30)

Nagyon jó ez az idézet!


----------



## Babos Rozi (2010 December 30)

Szépek!


----------



## CanadaMeta (2010 December 30)

*14.

Nézd a virágzó rózsákat köröttünk
„Nevetséges” – mondják– „milyen világba nőttünk,
Egyszerre bársony tarsolyunk zsinórját
Megoldjuk és kincsét a porba öntjük”. 
*


----------



## Babos Rozi (2010 December 30)

Köszi!


----------



## CanadaMeta (2010 December 30)

*15.

Mindegy: aranynak adta át eszét,
Vagy ha esőként szélbe szórta szét
Pénzét– amíg a fényes Föld forog
Mit egy elás, majd más kiássa még. 
*


----------



## Babos Rozi (2010 December 30)

Ez igen!


----------



## CanadaMeta (2010 December 30)

*16.

Földi reményre szívét tette fel
Az ember– és hamuvá porlad el
Mint sivatag szürke arcán a hó
Fehérlik egy-két órát,– s olvad el.*


----------



## CanadaMeta (2010 December 30)

*17.

Mondom, ócska szeráj ez idelent,
Kapuin Nap s Éj váltva megjelent
Szultán szultán után pompázta itt
Elrendelt idejét,– s útjára ment.*


----------



## CanadaMeta (2010 December 30)

*18.

Hallom, oroszlán és gyík kémleli
Az udvart, hol Dzsamshid hál, a deli,
S Bahrám, a nagy vadász, bár vadszamár
Lépked fején,– őt már fel nem veri. *


----------



## Babos Rozi (2010 December 30)

15


----------



## CanadaMeta (2010 December 30)

*19.

Én úgy hiszem, hogy olyan vörösen
Nem virít sehol egyik rózsa sem
Mint rég halott császárok sírjain,
S ibolya nő egy kedves lányfejen. *


----------



## kicsien75 (2010 December 30)

sziasztok

Ez a vers idézés nagyon jó ötlet!


----------



## Babos Rozi (2010 December 30)

Papírból szeretnék malacot!


----------



## CanadaMeta (2010 December 30)

*20.

S az éledő zöld, amely ott virít
Folyó partján– heverni kéne itt– 
Ne tipord le, hiszen nem tudhatod,
Mily bájos főnek őrzi álmait!

**- Omar Khajjám** -*


----------



## kicsien75 (2010 December 30)

Kár, hogy nem tudok verset írni....


----------



## Babos Rozi (2010 December 30)

Bármi újévit tud valaki?


----------



## Babos Rozi (2010 December 30)

A manó nagyon édes!


----------



## kicsien75 (2010 December 30)

De keresek valamit...


----------



## kicsien75 (2010 December 30)

Ha addig élek is...


----------



## Babos Rozi (2010 December 30)

Jó lenne érteni...


----------



## kicsien75 (2010 December 30)

*Arany János: A walesi bárdok*
Edward király, angol király
Léptet fakó lován:
Hadd látom, úgymond, mennyit ér
A velszi tartomány.


----------



## kicsien75 (2010 December 30)

Ez az egyik kedvencem


----------



## Babos Rozi (2010 December 30)

Csodajó a kiscsibe is!


----------



## CanadaMeta (2010 December 30)

*Boldog és Sikerekben Gazdag Új Évet Kívánok mindenkinek!*

Ha másnak is tetszik a versidézős ötlet, akkor lehet folytatni...


----------



## kicsien75 (2010 December 30)

Van-e ott folyó és földje jó?
Legelőin fű kövér?
Használt-e a megöntözés:
A pártos honfivér?


----------



## kicsien75 (2010 December 30)

S a nép, az istenadta nép,
Ha oly boldog-e rajt’
Mint akarom, s mint a barom,
Melyet igába hajt?


----------



## kicsien75 (2010 December 30)

Felség! valóban koronád
Legszebb gyémántja Velsz:
Földet, folyót, legelni jót,
Hegy-völgyet benne lelsz.


----------



## kicsien75 (2010 December 30)

S a nép, az istenadta nép
Oly boldog rajta, Sire!
Kunyhói mind hallgatva, mint
Megannyi puszta sir.


----------



## kicsien75 (2010 December 30)

Edward király, angol király
Léptet fakó lován:
Körötte csend amerre ment,
És néma tartomány.


----------



## kicsien75 (2010 December 30)

Montgomery a vár neve,
Hol aznap este szállt;
Montgomery, a vár ura,
Vendégli a királyt.


----------



## kicsien75 (2010 December 30)

Vadat és halat, s mi jó falat
Szem-szájnak ingere,
Sürgő csoport, száz szolga hord,
Hogy nézni is tereh;


----------



## kicsien75 (2010 December 30)

S mind, amiket e szép sziget
Ételt-italt terem;
S mind, ami bor pezsegve forr
Túl messzi tengeren.


----------



## kicsien75 (2010 December 30)

Ti urak, ti urak! hát senkisem
Koccint értem pohárt?
Ti urak, ti urak!… ti velsz ebek!
Ne éljen Eduárd?


----------



## kicsien75 (2010 December 30)

Vadat és halat, s mi az ég alatt
Szem-szájnak kellemes,
Azt látok én: de ördög itt
Belül minden nemes.


----------



## kicsien75 (2010 December 30)

Ti urak, ti urak, hitvány ebek!
Ne éljen Eduárd?
Hol van, ki zengje tetteim -
Elő egy velszi bárd!


----------



## kicsien75 (2010 December 30)

Egymásra néz a sok vitéz,
A vendég velsz urak;
Orcáikon, mint félelem,
Sápadt el a harag.


----------



## sz.aggness (2010 December 30)




----------



## kicsien75 (2010 December 30)

Szó bennszakad, hang fennakad,
Lehellet megszegik. -
Ajtó megől fehér galamb,
Ősz bárd emelkedik.


----------



## kicsien75 (2010 December 30)

Itt van, király, ki tetteidet
Elzengi, mond az agg;
S fegyver csörög, haló hörög
Amint húrjába csap.


----------



## kicsien75 (2010 December 30)

Jé, megvan...


----------



## kicsien75 (2010 December 30)

Azért, ha valakit érdekel:
“Fegyver csörög, haló hörög,
A nap vértóba száll,
Vérszagra gyűl az éji vad:
Te tetted ezt, király!
Levágva népünk ezrei,
Halomba, mint kereszt,
Hogy sirva tallóz aki él:
Király, te tetted ezt!”
Máglyára! el! igen kemény -
Parancsol Eduárd -
Ha! lágyabb ének kell nekünk;
S belép egy ifju bárd.
“Ah! lágyan kél az esti szél
Milford-öböl felé;
Szüzek siralma, özvegyek
Panasza nyög belé.
Ne szülj rabot, te szűz! anya
Ne szoptass csecsemőt!…”
S int a király. S elérte még
A máglyára menőt.
De vakmerőn s hivatlanúl
Előáll harmadik;
Kobzán a dal magára vall,
Ez íge hallatik:
“Elhullt csatában a derék -
No halld meg Eduárd:
Neved ki diccsel ejtené,
Nem él oly velszi bárd.
Emléke sír a lanton még -
No halld meg Eduárd:
Átok fejedre minden dal,
Melyet zeng velszi bárd.”
Meglátom én! – S parancsot ád
Király rettenetest:
Máglyára, ki ellenszegűl,
Minden velsz énekest!
Szolgái szét száguldanak,
Ország-szerin, tova.
Montgomeryben így esett
A híres lakoma. -
S Edward király, angol király
Vágtat fakó lován;
Körötte ég földszint az ég:
A velszi tartomány.
Ötszáz, bizony, dalolva ment
Lángsírba velszi bárd:
De egy se birta mondani
Hogy: éljen Eduárd. -
Ha, ha! mi zúg?… mi éji dal
London utcáin ez?
Felköttetem a lord-majort,
Ha bosszant bármi nesz!
Áll néma csend; légy szárnya bent,
Se künn, nem hallatik:
“Fejére szól, ki szót emel!
Király nem alhatik.”
Ha, ha! elő síp, dob, zene!
Harsogjon harsona:
Fülembe zúgja átkait
A velszi lakoma…
De túl zenén, túl síp-dobon,
Riadó kürtön át:
Ötszáz énekli hangosan
A vértanúk dalát.

Buék


----------



## kice7 (2010 December 30)

*Jókívánság*​ ​ ​ Legyen előtted mindig út,​ fújjon mindig hátad mögül a szél.​ A Nap melegen süsse arcodat,​ az eső puhán essen földjeidre.​ S amíg újra találkozunk,​ hordozzon tenyerén az Isten.​


----------



## kice7 (2010 December 30)

Gondjaid kerüljenek,
Asztalaid terüljenek,
Tárcáid ne ürüljenek,
Fürtjeid ne őszüljenek,
Barátaid szeressenek,
Jó tündérek kövessenek! BUÉK


----------



## kice7 (2010 December 30)

Eldöcög lassan már az ó-év szekere,
Ez a szekér sok-sok gonddal volt tele.
Pusztuljon hát nyikorogva-zörögve,
Búját-baját felejtsük el örökre.
Asztalunkon mindig legyen friss kenyér,
Jó anyámnak mosoly legyen két szemén.
S a Jó Isten, kit félünk és imádunk,
Áldja meg két szent kezével családunk.


----------



## kice7 (2010 December 30)

Ha ma éjjel éjfélt üt az óra

készülj fel az évfordulóra.

Vedd elő szívedből ki ma nem lehet veled

és gondolj néhány emberre ki téged nagyon szeret.

Így köszöntsd az új évet, felejtsd el a rossz emléket,

s bízz, hogy jövőre együtt bucsúztatjuk el az óévet.

BÚÉK!​


----------



## kice7 (2010 December 30)

Kívánok én hitet, kedvet, szép szerelmet, hü türelmet,
utadhoz fényt, csodát, álmot, békességes boldogságot, 

magyar szót és égre kéket, emberarcú emberséget. 

Verseket,célt, igazságot, daltól derűs jobb világot. 

Kézfogásos tiszta csöndet és mosolyból minél többet! 

Kivánok egészségben gazdag új évet! ​


----------



## NEWL78 (2010 December 30)

*vélemény*

Sziasztok!
Nagyon tetszik az oldal, szuper, hogy van ilyen, ahol az emberek így összetartanak, és segítenek egymásnak! Nem vagyok egy gyakorlott fórumozó, de itt az ideje, hogy az legyek! Mert itt érdemes véleményt és hozzászólásokat írni! Hamarosan bekapcsolódom, addig is BUÉK mindenkinek!

Üdv, newl78


----------



## NEWL78 (2010 December 30)

*vélemény*

SZERKESZTŐK FIGYELMÉBE!!! 
Szerintem nem túl etikus, hogy 20 hozzászóláshoz kötitek azt, hogy lehessen letölteni! Mi ebben a koncepció? Ha segíteni akarunk egymásnak, akkor miért kell ezt feltételekhez kötni! Pont akkor foglalkozna az ember minél többet az oldallal, ha lenne értelme böngészgetni, lehetne letölteni az egymásnak feltöltött tartalmakat! De ezzel a nevetséges szabállyal elveszitek az ember kedvét az egész fórumozástól!


----------



## NEWL78 (2010 December 30)

*vélemény2*

Ezzel csak azt éritek el, hogy az új felhasználók besokallnak, és elhagyják a fórumot. Vagy a kitartóbbak addig írogatnak nem oda való baromságokat, amíg el nem érik a 20-as limitet! Ebben a zenefeltöltéses témában semmi értelme a hozzászólásoknak, ha nem lehet le és feltölteni! Értelmetlen és logikátlan a szabályzat! Szerintem!


----------



## NEWL78 (2010 December 30)

*vélemény 3*

De, ha valaki meg tudja nekem magyarázni, hogy miért van erre szükség, lehet, hogy aláírom.


----------



## NEWL78 (2010 December 30)

*vélemény4*

Persze nehéz lesz meggyőzni!


----------



## NEWL78 (2010 December 30)

*vélemény 5*

És...


----------



## NEWL78 (2010 December 30)

*vélemény6*

ha...


----------



## NEWL78 (2010 December 30)

*vélemény7*

minden...


----------



## NEWL78 (2010 December 30)

*vélemény8*

szót...


----------



## NEWL78 (2010 December 30)

*vélemény9*

külön-...


----------



## NEWL78 (2010 December 30)

*vélemény10*

külön...


----------



## NEWL78 (2010 December 30)

*vélemény11*

írok...


----------



## NEWL78 (2010 December 30)

*vélemény12*

le...,


----------



## NEWL78 (2010 December 30)

*vélemény13*

akkor...


----------



## NEWL78 (2010 December 30)

*vélemény14*

előbb-...


----------



## NEWL78 (2010 December 30)

*vélemény15*

utóbb...


----------



## NEWL78 (2010 December 30)

*vélemény16*

meg...


----------



## NEWL78 (2010 December 30)

*vélemény17*

lesz...


----------



## NEWL78 (2010 December 30)

*vélemény18*

az előírt....


----------



## NEWL78 (2010 December 30)

*vélemény18*

20 db...


----------



## NEWL78 (2010 December 30)

*vélemény19*

hozzászólásom...,


----------



## NEWL78 (2010 December 30)

*vélemény20*

és letölthetek!


----------



## zaultschy (2010 December 30)

Viens-tu du ciel profond ou sors-tu de l'abîme,


----------



## zaultschy (2010 December 30)

Ô Beauté ! ton regard, infernal et divin,


----------



## zaultschy (2010 December 30)

Verse confusément le bienfait et le crime,
Et l'on peut pour cela te comparer au vin.


----------



## zaultschy (2010 December 30)

Tu contiens dans ton oeil le couchant et l'aurore ;
Tu répands des parfums comme un soir orageux ;
Tes baisers sont un philtre et ta bouche une amphore
Qui font le héros lâche et l'enfant courageux.


----------



## zaultschy (2010 December 30)

Sors-tu du gouffre noir ou descends-tu des astres ?
Le Destin charmé suit tes jupons comme un chien ;
Tu sèmes au hasard la joie et les désastres,
Et tu gouvernes tout et ne réponds de rien.


----------



## zaultschy (2010 December 30)

Tu marches sur des morts, Beauté, dont tu te moques ;
De tes bijoux l'Horreur n'est pas le moins charmant,
Et le Meurtre, parmi tes plus chères breloques,
Sur ton ventre orgueilleux danse amoureusement.


----------



## zaultschy (2010 December 30)

L'éphémère ébloui vole vers toi, chandelle,
Crépite, flambe et dit : Bénissons ce flambeau !
L'amoureux pantelant incliné sur sa belle
A l'air d'un moribond caressant son tombeau.


----------



## Maeglin (2010 December 30)




----------



## zaultschy (2010 December 30)

Que tu viennes du ciel ou de l'enfer, qu'importe,
Ô Beauté ! monstre énorme, effrayant, ingénu !
Si ton oeil, ton souris, ton pied, m'ouvrent la porte
D'un Infini que j'aime et n'ai jamais connu ?


----------



## zaultschy (2010 December 30)

De Satan ou de Dieu, qu'importe ? Ange ou Sirène,
Qu'importe, si tu rends, - fée aux yeux de velours,
Rythme, parfum, lueur, ô mon unique reine ! -
L'univers moins hideux et les instants moins lourds ?


----------



## zaultschy (2010 December 30)

Si nous vivions au siècle où les Dieux éphémères 
Se couchaient pour mourir avec le monde ancien, 
Et, de l'homme et du ciel détachant le lien, 
Rentraient dans l'ombre auguste où résident les Mères ;


----------



## zaultschy (2010 December 30)

Les regrets, les désirs, comme un vent furieux, 
Ne courberaient encor que les âmes communes ; 
Il serait beau d'être homme en de telles fortunes, 
Et d'offrir le combat au sort injurieux.


----------



## zaultschy (2010 December 30)

Mais nos jours valent-ils le déclin du vieux monde ? 
Le temps, Nazaréen, a tenu ton défi ; 
Et pour user un Dieu deux mille ans ont suffi, 
Et rien n'a palpité dans sa cendre inféconde.


----------



## zaultschy (2010 December 30)

Heureux les morts ! L'écho lointain des choeurs sacrés 
Flottait à l'horizon de l'antique sagesse ; 
La suprême lueur des soleils de la Grèce 
Luttait avec la nuit sur des fronts inspirés :


----------



## zaultschy (2010 December 30)

Dans le pressentiment de forces inconnues, 
Déjà plein de Celui qui ne se montrait pas, 
Ô Paul, tu rencontrais, au chemin de Damas, 
L'éclair inespéré qui jaillissait des nues !


----------



## zaultschy (2010 December 30)

Notre nuit est plus noire et le jour est plus loin. 
Que de sanglots perdus sous le ciel solitaire ! 
Que de flots d'un sang pur sont versés sur la terre 
Et fument ignorés d'un éternel témoin !


----------



## zaultschy (2010 December 30)

Comme l'Essénien, au bout de son supplice, 
Désespéré d'être homme et doutant d'être un dieu, 
Las d'attendre l'Archange et les langues de feu, 
Les peuples flagellés ont tari leur calice.


----------



## zaultschy (2010 December 30)

Ce n'est pas que, le fer et la torche à la main,
Le Gépide ou le Hun les foule et les dévore, 
Qu'un empire agonise, et qu'on entende encore 
Les chevaux d'Alarik hennir dans l'air romain.


----------



## zaultschy (2010 December 30)

Non ! le poids est plus lourd qui les courbe et les lie ; 
Et, corrodant leur coeur d'avarice enflammé, 
L'idole au ventre d'or, le Moloch affamé 
S'assied, la pourpre au dos, sur la terre avilie.


----------



## zaultschy (2010 December 30)

Un air impur étreint le globe dépouillé 
Des bois qui l'abritaient de leur manteau sublime ; 
Les monts sous des pieds vils ont abaissé leur cime ; 
Le sein mystérieux de la mer est souillé.


----------



## zaultschy (2010 December 30)

Les Ennuis énervés, spectres mélancoliques, 
Planent d'un vol pesant sur un monde aux abois ; 
Et voici qu'on entend gémir comme autrefois 
L'Ecclésiaste assis sous les cèdres bibliques.

Plus de transports sans frein vers un ciel inconnu, 
Plus de regrets sacrés, plus d'immortelle envie ! 
Hélas ! des coupes d'or où nous buvions la vie 
Nos lèvres ni nos coeurs n'auront rien retenu !

Ô mortelles langueurs, ô jeunesse en ruine, 
Vous ne contenez plus que cendre et vanité ! 
L'amour, l'amour est mort avec la volupté ; 
Nous avons renié la passion divine !

Pour quel dieu désormais brûler l'orge et le sel ? 
Sur quel autel détruit verser les vins mystiques ? 
Pour qui faire chanter les lyres prophétiques 
Et battre un même coeur dans l'homme universel ?

Quel fleuve lavera nos souillures stériles ? 
Quel soleil, échauffant le monde déjà vieux, 
Fera mûrir encor les labeurs glorieux 
Qui rayonnaient aux mains des nations viriles ?

Ô liberté, justice, ô passion du beau, 
Dites-nous que votre heure est au bout de l'épreuve, 
Et que l'Amant divin promis à l'âme veuve 
Après trois jours aussi sortira du tombeau !

Éveillez, secouez vos forces enchaînées, 
Faites courir la sève en nos sillons taris ; 
Faites étinceler, sous les myrtes fleuris, 
Un glaive inattendu, comme aux Panathénées !

Sinon, terre épuisée, où ne germe plus rien 
Qui puisse alimenter l'espérance infinie, 
Meurs ! Ne prolonge pas ta muette agonie, 
Rentre pour y dormir au flot diluvien.

Et toi, qui gis encor sur le fumier des âges, 
Homme, héritier de l'homme et de ses maux accrus, 
Avec ton globe mort et tes Dieux disparus,
Vole, poussière vile, au gré des vents sauvages !


----------



## zaultschy (2010 December 30)

talán 21?


----------



## xunilgeza (2010 December 30)

Jó ez a fórum.


----------



## xunilgeza (2010 December 30)

2


----------



## xunilgeza (2010 December 30)

3


----------



## xunilgeza (2010 December 30)

4


----------



## xunilgeza (2010 December 30)

5


----------



## xunilgeza (2010 December 30)

sziasztok


----------



## xunilgeza (2010 December 30)

Nem is olyan könnyű 20 hozzászólást összeszedni.


----------



## xunilgeza (2010 December 30)

De azért igyekszem.


----------



## xunilgeza (2010 December 30)

Bár tényleg nem könnyű....


----------



## xunilgeza (2010 December 30)

10


----------



## xunilgeza (2010 December 30)

11


----------



## xunilgeza (2010 December 30)

12


----------



## xunilgeza (2010 December 30)

13


----------



## bandi24bp (2010 December 30)

Boldog Új Évet


----------



## xunilgeza (2010 December 30)

14


----------



## qwertie (2010 December 30)

miért nem vagyok még állandó tag?


----------



## xunilgeza (2010 December 30)

15


----------



## xunilgeza (2010 December 30)

16


----------



## xunilgeza (2010 December 30)

17


----------



## xunilgeza (2010 December 30)

18


----------



## xunilgeza (2010 December 30)

19


----------



## xunilgeza (2010 December 30)

20


----------



## Easabo (2010 December 30)

*Jelentett elem*

Easabo is bejelentette ezt az elemet.

A bejelentés oka:


> Üdv nektek!


----------



## hustla (2010 December 30)

1


----------



## hustla (2010 December 30)

2


----------



## hustla (2010 December 30)

3


----------



## hustla (2010 December 30)

4


----------



## hustla (2010 December 30)

5


----------



## annanász (2010 December 30)

jó akkor hozzászólok... egyszer


----------



## annanász (2010 December 30)

*egyszer*

egyszer


----------



## annanász (2010 December 30)

háromszor


----------



## annanász (2010 December 30)

négyszer


----------



## annanász (2010 December 30)

ötször


----------



## annanász (2010 December 30)

hatszor


----------



## annanász (2010 December 30)

hétszer


----------



## annanász (2010 December 30)

nyolcszor


----------



## annanász (2010 December 30)

kilencszer


----------



## annanász (2010 December 30)

tízszer


----------



## annanász (2010 December 30)

túl gyorsan írok... tizenegyszer


----------



## annanász (2010 December 30)

12


----------



## annanász (2010 December 30)

13


----------



## annanász (2010 December 30)

14


----------



## annanász (2010 December 30)

15


----------



## annanász (2010 December 30)

tizenhat


----------



## annanász (2010 December 30)

tizenhét... várok--- várok....


----------



## annanász (2010 December 30)

tiiiizennnnnnnyooooolllllccccccc... tuuuuuulllll gyors


----------



## annanász (2010 December 30)

tizenkilenc... hurraaaaa tizenkilenc!!!! varok!!!!


----------



## annanász (2010 December 30)

20 !! huruuuuuuurrraaaaaa


----------



## annanász (2010 December 30)

es egy a ráadás!!!


----------



## pityhaitt (2010 December 30)

1


----------



## Zachoto (2010 December 30)

*Jelentett elem*

Helo mindenkinek!


----------



## pityhaitt (2010 December 30)

2


----------



## pityhaitt (2010 December 30)

3


----------



## pityhaitt (2010 December 30)

4


----------



## pityhaitt (2010 December 30)

5


----------



## pityhaitt (2010 December 30)

6


----------



## pityhaitt (2010 December 30)

7


----------



## pityhaitt (2010 December 30)

8


----------



## pityhaitt (2010 December 30)

9


----------



## pityhaitt (2010 December 30)

10


----------



## pityhaitt (2010 December 30)

11


----------



## pityhaitt (2010 December 30)

12


----------



## pityhaitt (2010 December 30)

13


----------



## pityhaitt (2010 December 30)

14


----------



## pityhaitt (2010 December 30)

15


----------



## pityhaitt (2010 December 30)

16


----------



## dilikutya (2010 December 30)

Sziasztok,
Ennek a 20 hozzászólásnak mi értelme?


----------



## dilikutya (2010 December 30)

kettő?


----------



## pityhaitt (2010 December 30)

17


----------



## pityhaitt (2010 December 30)

még én sem tudom, 18


----------



## dilikutya (2010 December 30)

három, négy...


----------



## dilikutya (2010 December 30)

ja csak négy.


----------



## dilikutya (2010 December 30)

engem e könyvek érdekelnek, de 2 nap + 20 hozzászólás választ el tőle. Már csak 15


----------



## pityhaitt (2010 December 30)

19


----------



## pityhaitt (2010 December 30)

20, a két nap nekem megvolt, és engem is csak a könyvek érdekelnek  hajrá, nem feladni!


----------



## dilikutya (2010 December 30)

6


----------



## pityhaitt (2010 December 30)

viszont így sem tölti le, 21, akkor nem értem az egészet és rendelek a netről könyvet


----------



## dilikutya (2010 December 30)

7


----------



## dilikutya (2010 December 30)

8 na szép, akkor ne is folytassam?


----------



## dilikutya (2010 December 30)

9


----------



## dilikutya (2010 December 30)

10


----------



## dilikutya (2010 December 30)

11


----------



## pityhaitt (2010 December 30)

azért folytasd, hátha neked megy, és akkor kiderül hogy én miért vagyok bannolva. remélem nem a külföldi IP-m miatt


----------



## pityhaitt (2010 December 30)

örömmel jelentem, hogy működik! valószínűleg csak várni kellett egy kicsit, jessz


----------



## doktorhouse54 (2010 December 30)

Sziasztok!
Nekem is össze kellene szednem 20 hozzászólást,mert néhány dolgot csak így lehet elérni,úgyhogy hozzá is kezdenék a számoláshoz!


----------



## doktorhouse54 (2010 December 30)

1


----------



## doktorhouse54 (2010 December 30)

2


----------



## doktorhouse54 (2010 December 30)

3


----------



## doktorhouse54 (2010 December 30)

4


----------



## doktorhouse54 (2010 December 30)

5


----------



## doktorhouse54 (2010 December 30)

6


----------



## doktorhouse54 (2010 December 30)

7


----------



## doktorhouse54 (2010 December 30)

8


----------



## doktorhouse54 (2010 December 30)

9


----------



## doktorhouse54 (2010 December 30)

10


----------



## doktorhouse54 (2010 December 30)

11


----------



## doktorhouse54 (2010 December 30)

12


----------



## doktorhouse54 (2010 December 30)

13


----------



## doktorhouse54 (2010 December 30)

14


----------



## doktorhouse54 (2010 December 30)

15


----------



## doktorhouse54 (2010 December 30)

16


----------



## doktorhouse54 (2010 December 30)

17


----------



## doktorhouse54 (2010 December 31)

18


----------



## doktorhouse54 (2010 December 31)

19


----------



## Zachoto (2010 December 31)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg



Köszi a lehetőséget, de akkor sem értem, hogy mit csinálok, de azért beköszönök.
Helo!!!


----------



## Zachoto (2010 December 31)

Zachoto írta:


> Köszi a lehetőséget, de akkor sem értem, hogy mit csinálok, de azért beköszönök.
> Helo!!!



Szia!!!


----------



## Zachoto (2010 December 31)

Zachoto írta:


> Köszi a lehetőséget, de akkor sem értem, hogy mit csinálok, de azért beköszönök.
> Helo!!!



Mizujs?


----------



## Zachoto (2010 December 31)

Zachoto írta:


> Mizujs?



Csövi!!!


----------



## Zachoto (2010 December 31)

Zachoto írta:


> Csövi!!!



Mikor kell köszönetett küldeni??


----------



## Zachoto (2010 December 31)

Zachoto írta:


> Szia!!!



Könyületölteni?


----------



## Zachoto (2010 December 31)

Zachoto írta:


> Könyületölteni?



Könzü letölteni a zenét inént???


----------



## Zachoto (2010 December 31)

Zachoto írta:


> Könzü letölteni a zenét inént???



jo van csak kiprobáltam valamit.


----------



## Zachoto (2010 December 31)

Zachoto írta:


> jo van csak kiprobáltam valamit.



Meg probálkoztam üres üzenetett küldeni, de blog nem engedet ezért respect!!!


----------



## Zachoto (2010 December 31)

Zachoto írta:


> jo van csak kiprobáltam valamit.



Várjatok azt hitettem nem tudok magamat ismételni vagy mégís?


----------



## Zachoto (2010 December 31)

Zachoto írta:


> Várjatok azt hitettem nem tudok magamat ismételni vagy mégís?



Lehet számokat is küldeni?


----------



## Zachoto (2010 December 31)

Zachoto írta:


> Lehet számokat is küldeni?



Van egy pár a tarsolyomban.


----------



## Zachoto (2010 December 31)

Zachoto írta:


> Van egy pár a tarsolyomban.



Kárpátaljárol van itt valaki???


----------



## Zachoto (2010 December 31)

Zachoto írta:


> Kárpátaljárol van itt valaki???



Ungvár, Munkács, Szőlős, Beregszáz???


----------



## Zachoto (2010 December 31)

Na vajon mit lehet ehez hozzászolni???


----------



## Zachoto (2010 December 31)

Ha van valaki a környékemről jelentkezen mert szívesen tanulok ujdonságot.


----------



## Zachoto (2010 December 31)

Már csak kettő maradt a fínisig.


----------



## Zachoto (2010 December 31)

Egylépéssel a vége előtt azt sem tudom most mit tegyek.
azt hogy már magammal komunikálok patológiai esetnek valom magam!!!


----------



## Zachoto (2010 December 31)

Most már lehet letőlteni a dalokat?


----------



## frászkarika (2010 December 31)

*sámli*

szeretnék inkább időutazni


----------



## Zsupaq (2010 December 31)

frászkarika írta:


> szeretnék inkább időutazni



Azért a két napod csak kibírod, ugye?


----------



## littlered (2010 December 31)

Ha jól emlékszem, 16 hozzászólásnál tartok, és nem kamuból írtam. De a 48 óra letelt, és még nem gyűlt ki a szükséges darabszám. Ezzel most növelem eggyel, aztán megyek játszani.És nem sokára jubilálok!


----------



## Zsupaq (2010 December 31)

kitartás


----------



## menyusverus (2010 December 31)

*hali*

Üdvözlök mindenkit ! Nem tudom miről Írjak Így hirtelen.


----------



## Doki29 (2010 December 31)

BUÉK. Ma este mindenkinek jó bulizást!


----------



## dzola82 (2010 December 31)

.


----------



## dzola82 (2010 December 31)

Buék


----------



## dzola82 (2010 December 31)

123


----------



## laszlocska60 (2010 December 31)

Üdv! Sziasztok! Most regisztráltam és kellene 20 hzzászólás, hogy tudjak tevékenykedni ha lennétek olyan kedvesek akkor csak 20 db. hozzászólás kell.
Előre is köszi!


----------



## tasinho (2010 December 31)

18 eves vagyok


----------



## tasinho (2010 December 31)

Erdelyi magyar,szekelyfoldon elek.


----------



## tasinho (2010 December 31)

Egesz kis koromtol Magyarorszagra es Kanadaba kivankoztam


----------



## tasinho (2010 December 31)

Ne ertsetek felre szeretem ahol elek csak nehez a roman nyelv,meg nem is igazan szeretem


----------



## tasinho (2010 December 31)

Gyogytornasznak illetve Kiropraktornak keszulok az eretsegi utan


----------



## tasinho (2010 December 31)

de nem tudom hogy Kanadaba eltudnek-e helyezkedni az emlitett szakmakkal


----------



## tasinho (2010 December 31)

Toronto,Vancouver,Calgary,Edmonton,Ottawa mind nagyon szep varosok es nagyon vonzanak


----------



## tasinho (2010 December 31)

Quebecet es Montrealt is szepnek tartom de mivel franciak lakjak tobbsegbe es mivel nem tudok franciaul


----------



## tasinho (2010 December 31)

ezert azt hiszem nem mennek oda


----------



## tasinho (2010 December 31)

ez az meg van a 10-edik hozzaszolasom


----------



## tasinho (2010 December 31)

nem is tudom meg mit irjak igy hirtelen


----------



## tasinho (2010 December 31)

Talan azt hogy kis koromba a kanadai razfilmeket szerettem a legjobban


----------



## tasinho (2010 December 31)

Tanulsagosak voltak es volt mondani valojuk


----------



## tasinho (2010 December 31)

Pl Franklin,Babar stb


----------



## tasinho (2010 December 31)

Nem ugy mint a mostani rajzfilmek


----------



## tasinho (2010 December 31)

Egyebkent a kedvenc rajzfilmem az a mezga geza csalad


----------



## tasinho (2010 December 31)

Szerintem vilagszinvonalu es meg magyar is


----------



## tasinho (2010 December 31)

nagyon buszke vagyok ra


----------



## tasinho (2010 December 31)

ugy olvastam hogy Kanadaba kb 400 ezer magyar el


----------



## tasinho (2010 December 31)

Ennek nagyon orulok jol esne talalkozni magyarokkal ha sikerul ki jutnom


----------



## tasinho (2010 December 31)

Meg van a 20-adik hozzaszolasom


----------



## tasinho (2010 December 31)

de meg igerem meg fogok irni mas forumokban is


----------



## tasinho (2010 December 31)

ja es B.U.E.K!


----------



## Flush22 (2010 December 31)

Hali mindenkinek! =DD


----------



## Benito83 (2010 December 31)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg



már régóta kerestem valamit, és itt megtaláltam!!!!

nagyon köszi nektek


----------



## Benito83 (2010 December 31)

Buék!


----------



## Benito83 (2010 December 31)

Buék!!


----------



## Benito83 (2010 December 31)

Buék!!!


----------



## Benito83 (2010 December 31)

lehet utálni fogtok, de kell a hozzászólás!


----------



## Benito83 (2010 December 31)

b.u.é.k.


----------



## Benito83 (2010 December 31)

b.u.é.k.!


----------



## Benito83 (2010 December 31)

b.u.é.k.!!


----------



## Benito83 (2010 December 31)

b.u.é.k.!!!


----------



## Benito83 (2010 December 31)

én is arra gyúrok...


----------



## Benito83 (2010 December 31)

9


----------



## Benito83 (2010 December 31)

8


----------



## Benito83 (2010 December 31)

7


----------



## Benito83 (2010 December 31)

6


----------



## Benito83 (2010 December 31)

5


----------



## Benito83 (2010 December 31)

4


----------



## Benito83 (2010 December 31)

3


----------



## Benito83 (2010 December 31)

2


----------



## Benito83 (2010 December 31)

1


----------



## Benito83 (2010 December 31)

na, remélem ezek után nem tiltotok le...


----------



## gole (2010 December 31)

Boldog Új évet kívánok mindenkinek


----------



## amstrong1986 (2010 December 31)

Ez nem valami, fake? Vagy ilyen komolyan van?


----------



## amstrong1986 (2010 December 31)

Mintha csak magamat látnám!


----------



## amstrong1986 (2010 December 31)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg



a


----------



## amstrong1986 (2010 December 31)

Benito83 írta:


> 3



ez azért van nem?


----------



## amstrong1986 (2010 December 31)

Benito83 írta:


> 3



akkor én meg inkább 4


----------



## amstrong1986 (2010 December 31)

amstrong1986 írta:


> a



x


----------



## amstrong1986 (2010 December 31)

tasinho írta:


> Meg van a 20-adik hozzaszolasom



jó neked


----------



## amstrong1986 (2010 December 31)

f


----------



## amstrong1986 (2010 December 31)

g


----------



## amstrong1986 (2010 December 31)

h


----------



## amstrong1986 (2010 December 31)

B.


----------



## amstrong1986 (2010 December 31)

U.


----------



## amstrong1986 (2010 December 31)

É.


----------



## Koniboni (2010 December 31)

*:d*

Happy New Year!!!!


----------



## amstrong1986 (2010 December 31)

K.


----------



## amstrong1986 (2010 December 31)

Happy New Year!!!


----------



## Koniboni (2010 December 31)

H


----------



## Koniboni (2010 December 31)

A


----------



## Koniboni (2010 December 31)

4


----------



## Koniboni (2010 December 31)

5


----------



## Koniboni (2010 December 31)

6


----------



## Koniboni (2010 December 31)

7


----------



## Koniboni (2010 December 31)

8


----------



## Koniboni (2010 December 31)

9


----------



## Koniboni (2010 December 31)

10


----------



## Koniboni (2010 December 31)

11


----------



## Koniboni (2010 December 31)

12


----------



## Koniboni (2010 December 31)

13


----------



## Koniboni (2010 December 31)

14


----------



## Koniboni (2010 December 31)

15


----------



## Koniboni (2010 December 31)

16


----------



## Koniboni (2010 December 31)

17


----------



## Koniboni (2010 December 31)

18


----------



## Koniboni (2010 December 31)

19


----------



## Koniboni (2010 December 31)

20


----------



## jessie james (2010 December 31)

Sajnos eddig egyéb dolgokkal foglalkoztam, és emiatt nem irtam hozzászólásokat itt a C.H.-n. De átkell értékelnem a dolgokat.


----------



## jessie james (2010 December 31)

1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9,10,11,12,13,14,15,16,17,18,19,20. Az egyik 19 a másik egy hijján 20...


----------



## jessie james (2010 December 31)

Kérédesm lenne, most a 20 üzenet után elméletileg tudok letölteni innen bizonyos dolgokat?


----------



## jessie james (2010 December 31)

Mert nekem fontos lenne hozzájutnom sok sok zenével kapcsolatos midi, kar, szöveg, stb-hez...


----------



## racz77 (2010 December 31)

Ha annyira részeg lennél, hogy nem tudnád milyen ünnep van, akkor segítek: ha egy angyal ül a szádon, ha durran a petárda és a pezsgős üveg, a malac némán fekszik, akkor SZILVESZTER VAN! És ha ez mind ma történik veled, akkor Boldog Új Évet!


----------



## panni-7 (2010 December 31)

Szervusztok!
Elnézést, ha olykor eltévesztek valamit, igyekszem a jövőben figyelmesebb lenni.. sajnálom, hogy ilyen ügyetlen vagyok!


----------



## nicolegoof (2010 December 31)

*.*

Ú de jó köszi


----------



## nicolegoof (2010 December 31)

*gd*

grdivtczdjhdx és pogácsa:111:


----------



## nicolegoof (2010 December 31)

*lkjsdh*

igen


----------



## nicolegoof (2010 December 31)

*íaimenu*

balikóla


----------



## nicolegoof (2010 December 31)

*,kjhbjhb*

lkjaqnedliQWBEFLIqbfQBWLFDqbwdb pálinka


----------



## nicolegoof (2010 December 31)

*Wgrg*

EGEARBwrbWR


----------



## nicolegoof (2010 December 31)

*Sd sdc*

Dsídv sív


----------



## nicolegoof (2010 December 31)

*Dcdc*

Vdafrdvafvf


----------



## nicolegoof (2010 December 31)

*Feaveafrb*

Afdvafvafv


----------



## nicolegoof (2010 December 31)

*Dfbfdebf*

Ebfeafbe ef b


----------



## nicolegoof (2010 December 31)

*Vfrevaefrv*

Efavaefv


----------



## nicolegoof (2010 December 31)

*Vdfvaf*

Fvafvafva


----------



## nicolegoof (2010 December 31)

*Ereabfteafb*

Eabesbse


----------



## nicolegoof (2010 December 31)

*Fbaeb*

Ebtbeab


----------



## nicolegoof (2010 December 31)

*Etgbert*

Etbtbatb


----------



## nicolegoof (2010 December 31)

*Bartb*

Btrbsa


----------



## Megg (2010 December 31)

*Boldog Új Évet*

Kívánok Mindenkinek Békés, Boldog, Bökögetésben gazdag Új Esztendőt!
megg


----------



## zzz11 (2010 December 31)

*Hello*



Melitta írta:


> 7, sziasztokkiss


 sziasztok


----------



## zzz11 (2010 December 31)

*sziasztok*



Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


köszi


----------



## Alasseia (2010 December 31)

*Kislányok!

Kívánok mindenkinek áldott, békés, boldog új esztendőt!
Nagyon sok szeretettel!*


----------



## zzz11 (2010 December 31)

koszi


----------



## kolett11 (2010 December 31)

1


----------



## kolett11 (2010 December 31)

2


----------



## kolett11 (2010 December 31)

3


----------



## kolett11 (2010 December 31)

4


----------



## kolett11 (2010 December 31)

5


----------



## kolett11 (2010 December 31)

6


----------



## kolett11 (2010 December 31)

7


----------



## kolett11 (2010 December 31)

8


----------



## kolett11 (2010 December 31)

9


----------



## kolett11 (2010 December 31)

10


----------



## kolett11 (2010 December 31)

11


----------



## kolett11 (2010 December 31)

12


----------



## kolett11 (2010 December 31)

13


----------



## kolett11 (2010 December 31)

14


----------



## kolett11 (2010 December 31)

15


----------



## kolett11 (2010 December 31)

16


----------



## kolett11 (2010 December 31)

17


----------



## kolett11 (2010 December 31)

18


----------



## Vinki (2010 December 31)

Sziasztok!


----------



## kolett11 (2010 December 31)

19


----------



## kolett11 (2010 December 31)

20


----------



## Vinki (2010 December 31)

1


----------



## Vinki (2010 December 31)

2


----------



## Vinki (2010 December 31)

3


----------



## Vinki (2010 December 31)

4


----------



## Vinki (2010 December 31)

5


----------



## Vinki (2010 December 31)

6


----------



## Vinki (2010 December 31)

7


----------



## Vinki (2010 December 31)

8


----------



## Vinki (2010 December 31)

9


----------



## Vinki (2010 December 31)

10


----------



## Vinki (2010 December 31)

11


----------



## Vinki (2010 December 31)

12


----------



## Vinki (2010 December 31)

13


----------



## Vinki (2010 December 31)

14


----------



## Vinki (2010 December 31)

15


----------



## Vinki (2010 December 31)

16


----------



## Vinki (2010 December 31)

17


----------



## Vinki (2010 December 31)

18


----------



## Vinki (2010 December 31)

BUÉK mindenkinek!


----------



## benjamin11 (2010 December 31)

1


----------



## benjamin11 (2010 December 31)

2


----------



## benjamin11 (2010 December 31)

3


----------



## benjamin11 (2010 December 31)

4


----------



## benjamin11 (2010 December 31)

5


----------



## benjamin11 (2010 December 31)

6


----------



## benjamin11 (2010 December 31)

7


----------



## benjamin11 (2010 December 31)

8


----------



## benjamin11 (2010 December 31)

9


----------



## benjamin11 (2010 December 31)

10


----------



## benjamin11 (2010 December 31)

11


----------



## benjamin11 (2010 December 31)

12


----------



## benjamin11 (2010 December 31)

13


----------



## benjamin11 (2010 December 31)

14


----------



## benjamin11 (2010 December 31)

15


----------



## benjamin11 (2010 December 31)

16


----------



## benjamin11 (2010 December 31)

17


----------



## benjamin11 (2010 December 31)

18


----------



## benjamin11 (2010 December 31)

19


----------



## benjamin11 (2010 December 31)

20


----------



## vahu (2010 December 31)

*Üdvözlők mindenkit.*

Üdvözlők mindenkit.


----------



## vahu (2010 December 31)

19


----------



## vahu (2010 December 31)

18


----------



## vahu (2010 December 31)

18


----------



## vahu (2010 December 31)

17


----------



## vahu (2010 December 31)

16


----------



## vahu (2010 December 31)

15


----------



## vahu (2010 December 31)

14


----------



## vahu (2010 December 31)

13


----------



## vahu (2010 December 31)

12


----------



## vahu (2010 December 31)

11


----------



## vahu (2010 December 31)

10


----------



## vahu (2010 December 31)

9


----------



## vahu (2010 December 31)

8


----------



## vahu (2010 December 31)

7


----------



## vahu (2010 December 31)

6


----------



## vahu (2010 December 31)

5


----------



## vahu (2010 December 31)

4


----------



## vahu (2010 December 31)

3


----------



## vahu (2010 December 31)

1


----------



## Bellisimo (2010 December 31)

*Hallo!*



Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


Hallo Melitta! Üdvözöllek Wienna- bol! Boldog uj Evet Kivanok neked! Michael (Bellisimo50)kiss


----------



## reuben (2010 December 31)

1. köszönöm


----------



## reuben (2010 December 31)

2 a


----------



## reuben (2010 December 31)

3 lehetőséget,


----------



## reuben (2010 December 31)

4 hogy


----------



## reuben (2010 December 31)

5 összeszedhetem


----------



## reuben (2010 December 31)

6 a


----------



## reuben (2010 December 31)

7 húsz


----------



## reuben (2010 December 31)

8 hozzászólást.


----------



## reuben (2010 December 31)

9 Rendes


----------



## reuben (2010 December 31)

10 és


----------



## reuben (2010 December 31)

11 nagyon


----------



## reuben (2010 December 31)

12 segítőkész


----------



## reuben (2010 December 31)

13 vagy,


----------



## reuben (2010 December 31)

14 még


----------



## reuben (2010 December 31)

15 egyszer


----------



## edido (2010 December 31)

*Boldog új évet *


----------



## reuben (2010 December 31)

16 köszi


----------



## reuben (2010 December 31)

17 szépen!


----------



## reuben (2010 December 31)

18 Helló


----------



## reuben (2010 December 31)

19 és


----------



## reuben (2010 December 31)

20 buék!


----------



## hambihusi (2010 December 31)

Nagyon jó az oldal!


----------



## misbita (2010 December 31)

Én a következő évre a hozzám hasonló megszállott xszemezőnek kívánok sok szabadidőt, hogy minél többet hímezhessünk!: )


----------



## Britannie (2010 December 31)

Nagyon boldog új évet kívánok mindenkinek.


----------



## nyonyi (2010 December 31)

*B.u.é.k*

Boldog Új Évet Kívánok minden lelkes öltögetőnek!!!


----------



## Bolháseb (2010 December 31)

Az évtized utólsó óráiban Boldog Új Évet kívánok nektek!


----------



## Cseroki75 (2010 December 31)

hello mindenkikiss


----------



## Cseroki75 (2010 December 31)

na meg buék


----------



## Cseroki75 (2010 December 31)

es még


----------



## Cseroki75 (2010 December 31)

mindig hiányzik


----------



## Cseroki75 (2010 December 31)

pár hozzászolás


----------



## Cseroki75 (2010 December 31)

hogy hozzáférjek


----------



## Cseroki75 (2010 December 31)

a kabaré


----------



## eszter0930 (2010 December 31)

Boldog, békés, xszemekben gazdag új évet kívánok minden hímzőtársamnak!


----------



## Cseroki75 (2010 December 31)

adagomhoz


----------



## Cseroki75 (2010 December 31)

még idén


----------



## Cseroki75 (2010 December 31)

de lehet hogy


----------



## Cseroki75 (2010 December 31)

már csak


----------



## Cseroki75 (2010 December 31)

2011 ben


----------



## Cseroki75 (2010 December 31)

fogom meghalgatni


----------



## Cseroki75 (2010 December 31)

annyi baj legyen


----------



## Cseroki75 (2010 December 31)

még 2 perc


----------



## Cseroki75 (2010 December 31)

és ujj év lessz


----------



## Cseroki75 (2011 Január 1)

2011


----------



## Cseroki75 (2011 Január 1)

Cseroki75 írta:


> és ujj év lessz


 hejjóó


----------



## Cseroki75 (2011 Január 1)

ez lessz a 19. üzi


----------



## Cseroki75 (2011 Január 1)

éss 20 !!!!!!!!


----------



## szuperinfo (2011 Január 1)

Üdv mindenkinek 2011-ben


----------



## kyra42 (2011 Január 1)

2011, új év, új kezdet. 
BUÉK!


----------



## kyra42 (2011 Január 1)

Lehet, hogy nem fogom végigolvasni ezt a fórumot?


----------



## Györgyi76 (2011 Január 1)

Sziasztok!

Boldog új évet mindenkinek!:777::4:

Üdv.:Györgyi


----------



## sababy (2011 Január 1)

amstrong1986 írta:


> a



buék!!!


----------



## Cseroki75 (2011 Január 1)

még 1 ahoj


----------



## dorka12345 (2011 Január 1)

:d


melitta írta:


> aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


----------



## dorka12345 (2011 Január 1)

f


----------



## dorka12345 (2011 Január 1)

buék!!!


----------



## dorka12345 (2011 Január 1)

d


----------



## dorka12345 (2011 Január 1)

*2*




kyra42 írta:


> 2011, új év, új kezdet.
> BUÉK!


----------



## dorka12345 (2011 Január 1)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


----------



## dorka12345 (2011 Január 1)

dorka12345 írta:


>


----------



## dorka12345 (2011 Január 1)

dorka12345 írta:


>


----------



## dorka12345 (2011 Január 1)

dorka12345 írta:


>


----------



## dorka12345 (2011 Január 1)

:-?:-?:-?


dorka12345 írta:


>


----------



## dorka12345 (2011 Január 1)

dorka12345 írta:


> :-?:-?:-?


----------



## dorka12345 (2011 Január 1)

:d


dorka12345 írta:


> :d


----------



## dorka12345 (2011 Január 1)

kiss


dorka12345 írta:


> :d


----------



## dorka12345 (2011 Január 1)

:-?


dorka12345 írta:


> kiss


----------



## dorka12345 (2011 Január 1)

:4:


dorka12345 írta:


> :-?


----------



## dorka12345 (2011 Január 1)

dorka12345 írta:


> :4:


----------



## dorka12345 (2011 Január 1)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


----------



## Györgyi76 (2011 Január 1)

B.u.é.k.!


----------



## bodjas (2011 Január 1)

Boldog új évet mindenkinek!


----------



## jutta80 (2011 Január 1)

Kedves Hímzőtársak!

Mindenkinek azt kívánom, hogy ebben az esztendőben teljesüljön minden álma, minden vágya váljon valóra és elkészíthesse a legszebb keresztszemes munkákat!


----------



## zoltan1957 (2011 Január 1)

_*Boldog új évet mindenkinek. *_


----------



## zoltan1957 (2011 Január 1)

*Boldog új évet mindenkinek. *


----------



## zoltan1957 (2011 Január 1)

_*Az optimista azért várja az éjfélt, hogy az új év elkezdődjön, a pesszimista pedig azért, hogy megbizonyosodjon róla, az óév elmúlt.*_


----------



## brigit11215 (2011 Január 1)

nagyon jok, koszi


----------



## edo73 (2011 Január 1)

tényleg meg kell szenvedni azért ,hogy tagok lehessünk


----------



## edo73 (2011 Január 1)

már 17


----------



## edo73 (2011 Január 1)

18


----------



## edo73 (2011 Január 1)

én hosszabb kabaréjeleneteket szeretnék


----------



## edo73 (2011 Január 1)

Sziasztok!
Én idősek otthonába való farsangi műsort keresek


----------



## edo73 (2011 Január 1)

Elértem a 20-at,48 óra múlva böngészhetek? mert mindjárt itt a farsang,s nekem addig műsort kell szerkesztenem


----------



## nemen71 (2011 Január 1)

Megcélozni


----------



## nemen71 (2011 Január 1)

a


----------



## nemen71 (2011 Január 1)

legszebb


----------



## nemen71 (2011 Január 1)

álmot,


----------



## nemen71 (2011 Január 1)

kinevetni


----------



## nemen71 (2011 Január 1)

a világot,


----------



## nemen71 (2011 Január 1)

gyűjteni


----------



## nemen71 (2011 Január 1)

a barátságot,


----------



## nemen71 (2011 Január 1)

mindig


----------



## nemen71 (2011 Január 1)

szeretni


----------



## nemen71 (2011 Január 1)

és


----------



## nemen71 (2011 Január 1)

remélni,


----------



## nemen71 (2011 Január 1)

így


----------



## nemen71 (2011 Január 1)

érdemes


----------



## nemen71 (2011 Január 1)

a Földön


----------



## nemen71 (2011 Január 1)

élni!


----------



## nemen71 (2011 Január 1)

Boldog


----------



## nemen71 (2011 Január 1)

Új


----------



## nemen71 (2011 Január 1)

Évet


----------



## nemen71 (2011 Január 1)

Kívánok!


----------



## Lesslie (2011 Január 1)

Jelen!  Boldog Új Évet Mindenkinek!


----------



## klanok03 (2011 Január 1)

csirivá- csirivé


----------



## klanok03 (2011 Január 1)

zá - zé


----------



## klanok03 (2011 Január 1)

tá - té


----------



## klanok03 (2011 Január 1)

sziasztok


----------



## klanok03 (2011 Január 1)

levelező partnert keresek !


----------



## klanok03 (2011 Január 1)

BuÉK!


----------



## klanok03 (2011 Január 1)

nem kivánok mást csak egy átkot ! Adigg élj mig megnem esszel egy hekto mákot ! naponta csak 1-1 szemet egyél igy örökre élsz !


----------



## klanok03 (2011 Január 1)

syastok


----------



## klanok03 (2011 Január 1)

buék ...


----------



## klanok03 (2011 Január 1)

ámen ...


----------



## klanok03 (2011 Január 1)

akinek recept kell az küldjön privi üzit!


----------



## klanok03 (2011 Január 1)




----------



## klanok03 (2011 Január 1)

syastok


----------



## klanok03 (2011 Január 1)

gyüjtöm a üziket : )


----------



## klanok03 (2011 Január 1)

nem szoktam stopolni ... az olyan gáz ...


----------



## klanok03 (2011 Január 1)

1


----------



## macs7 (2011 Január 1)

Sziasztok Budapestről!


----------



## klanok03 (2011 Január 1)

2


----------



## klanok03 (2011 Január 1)

3


----------



## klanok03 (2011 Január 1)

már csak 2 üzi kell


----------



## klanok03 (2011 Január 1)

0  thx


----------



## klanok03 (2011 Január 1)

miért nem tudok letölteni ????


----------



## kotel (2011 Január 1)

melitta írta:


> aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


1


----------



## kotel (2011 Január 1)

Melitta írta:


> 1, jelen


Sziasztok!


----------



## kotel (2011 Január 1)

imrus írta:


> 2 szia jelen


ok!


----------



## kotel (2011 Január 1)

melitta írta:


> aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


jelen


----------



## kotel (2011 Január 1)

melitta írta:


> aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


szuper


----------



## kotel (2011 Január 1)

bOLDOG


----------



## kotel (2011 Január 1)

új


----------



## kotel (2011 Január 1)

évet


----------



## kotel (2011 Január 1)

Kivánok


----------



## kotel (2011 Január 1)

Mindenkinek


----------



## kotel (2011 Január 1)

bORT


----------



## kotel (2011 Január 1)

Buzát


----------



## kotel (2011 Január 1)

Békességet


----------



## kotel (2011 Január 1)

Mint


----------



## kotel (2011 Január 1)

Lukas


----------



## kotel (2011 Január 1)

Zsákból


----------



## kotel (2011 Január 1)

A lencse


----------



## kotel (2011 Január 1)

úgy


----------



## kotel (2011 Január 1)

Hulljon


----------



## kotel (2011 Január 1)

Rátok


----------



## kotel (2011 Január 1)

A szerencse


----------



## gsrke (2011 Január 1)

hj


----------



## gsrke (2011 Január 1)

Boldog


----------



## gsrke (2011 Január 1)

Új


----------



## gsrke (2011 Január 1)

Évet


----------



## gsrke (2011 Január 1)

Kívánok


----------



## gsrke (2011 Január 1)

mindenkinek


----------



## gsrke (2011 Január 1)

aki


----------



## gsrke (2011 Január 1)

használja


----------



## gsrke (2011 Január 1)

a canaadahun


----------



## gsrke (2011 Január 1)

szóval canadahun


----------



## gsrke (2011 Január 1)

oldalát


----------



## gsrke (2011 Január 1)

szólj


----------



## gsrke (2011 Január 1)

hozzá


----------



## gsrke (2011 Január 1)

milyen


----------



## gsrke (2011 Január 1)

időnk


----------



## gsrke (2011 Január 1)

van


----------



## gsrke (2011 Január 1)

ma


----------



## gsrke (2011 Január 1)

halimba


----------



## gsrke (2011 Január 1)

ajka


----------



## gsrke (2011 Január 1)

tapolca


----------



## sudanyi (2011 Január 1)

köszönöm a segítséget


----------



## Stocktone (2011 Január 1)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Stocktone (2011 Január 1)

Nem tudom milyen a tél Kanadában, de itt most eléh hideg van


----------



## Stocktone (2011 Január 1)

elég*


----------



## Stocktone (2011 Január 1)

Hja, még el nem felejtem B.Ú.É.K. mindenkinek


----------



## Stocktone (2011 Január 1)

Kezdem magam úgy érezni mintha egy MMORPG-ben lennék, és a quest során 20 hozzászólást kellene összegyűjteni a quest itemhez


----------



## Stocktone (2011 Január 1)

Na, viccet félretéve látom csend és hullaszag az éterben


----------



## Stocktone (2011 Január 1)

Mindenki józanodik?


----------



## Stocktone (2011 Január 1)

Közel a cél /13 left/


----------



## Stocktone (2011 Január 1)

Látom elég sok a regsiztrált tag, de sehol senki


----------



## Stocktone (2011 Január 1)

regisztrált*


----------



## Stocktone (2011 Január 1)

Kezdenek a hsz-im egy belső monológgá válni


----------



## Stocktone (2011 Január 1)

Vagy ez már a kezdődő skizofrénia jele?


----------



## Stocktone (2011 Január 1)

Szép, már a 10082 oldalon jár a forum


----------



## Stocktone (2011 Január 1)

Nos akkor hűen a forum témájához....


----------



## Stocktone (2011 Január 1)

Apacuka fundaluka, fundakávé kamaduka, ap-cuk, fundaluk, fundakávé kamaduk


----------



## Stocktone (2011 Január 1)

Vagy esetleg:

"...S evezevel ama teve, levelkévét
Kivilevel hevelteve."


----------



## Stocktone (2011 Január 1)

Na még négy item


----------



## Stocktone (2011 Január 1)

A tévében a Csodacsibe című klasszikus megy, elég jóó


----------



## Stocktone (2011 Január 1)

Ezzel a sok hsz-szel lassan túlterhelem az oldalt


----------



## Stocktone (2011 Január 1)

Finally


----------



## magus.letoltes (2011 Január 1)

Sziasztok


----------



## magus.letoltes (2011 Január 1)

jó az oldal


----------



## magus.letoltes (2011 Január 1)

sok az anyag


----------



## magus.letoltes (2011 Január 1)

e-book


----------



## magus.letoltes (2011 Január 1)

videó


----------



## magus.letoltes (2011 Január 1)

zene


----------



## magus.letoltes (2011 Január 1)

egysmás


----------



## magus.letoltes (2011 Január 1)

köszi


----------



## magus.letoltes (2011 Január 1)

azoknak


----------



## magus.letoltes (2011 Január 1)

akik


----------



## magus.letoltes (2011 Január 1)

feltöltenek


----------



## magus.letoltes (2011 Január 1)

ezerrel


----------



## magus.letoltes (2011 Január 1)

megtaláltam


----------



## magus.letoltes (2011 Január 1)

a


----------



## magus.letoltes (2011 Január 1)

könyvet


----------



## magus.letoltes (2011 Január 1)

amit


----------



## magus.letoltes (2011 Január 1)

kerestem


----------



## magus.letoltes (2011 Január 1)

hip


----------



## magus.letoltes (2011 Január 1)

hip hurrá


----------



## magus.letoltes (2011 Január 1)

20. végre


----------



## magus.letoltes (2011 Január 1)

nem enged még a 20. után sem...


----------



## vitalijklicsko (2011 Január 1)

sziasztok


----------



## vitalijklicsko (2011 Január 1)

hello mindenkinek


----------



## Kobila (2011 Január 1)

Köszönöm
BUÉK 2011!!!!


----------



## vitalijklicsko (2011 Január 1)

nagyon jó ez az oldal


----------



## vitalijklicsko (2011 Január 1)

Buék


----------



## vitalijklicsko (2011 Január 1)

Happy New Year


----------



## vitalijklicsko (2011 Január 1)

Üdv mindenkinek


----------



## vitalijklicsko (2011 Január 1)

Sziasztok


----------



## vitalijklicsko (2011 Január 1)

Hello


----------



## vitalijklicsko (2011 Január 1)

jÓ EZ AZ OLDAL


----------



## vitalijklicsko (2011 Január 1)

Irjatok vlm jót


----------



## Titike89 (2011 Január 1)




----------



## nyulpatikus (2011 Január 1)

*Buek*

Boldog Uj Evet minden magyarnak!


----------



## horviarpi (2011 Január 1)

Üdvözlök Mindenkit!


----------



## nyulpatikus (2011 Január 1)

Meg persze minden kulfoldinek is!


----------



## nyulpatikus (2011 Január 1)

Nem ertem miert van szukseg 20 uzenetre?


----------



## nyulpatikus (2011 Január 1)

De talan megeri...


----------



## nyulpatikus (2011 Január 1)

Amugy a kedvenc orszagom Kanada, gyerekkorom ota...


----------



## nyulpatikus (2011 Január 1)

Bar ezt megindokolni nem tudom, de egyreszt szeretem a telet, a termeszetet, es...


----------



## nyulpatikus (2011 Január 1)

Kanadarol nem hallottam meg semmilyen negativumot.


----------



## nyulpatikus (2011 Január 1)

Es az ismeroseimnek akik latogatoban voltak ott is tetszett.


----------



## hirvivő2 (2011 Január 1)

Örömöd sok legyen bánatod semmi, 
segítsen a sors boldognak lenni.
Legyél mindig vidám,
örülj minden szépnek kívánok NÉKTEK BOLDOG ÚJ ÉVET


----------



## gizkaa (2011 Január 1)

Sziasztok!!


----------



## gizkaa (2011 Január 1)

és nagyon Boldog Új 0vet mindenkinek!!!


----------



## Jantonia (2011 Január 1)

Sziasztok!

Köszönöm a lehetőséget! 

Boldog új évet mindenkinek!


----------



## sennen (2011 Január 1)

sziasztok


----------



## sennen (2011 Január 1)

Boldog új évet


----------



## nyulpatikus (2011 Január 1)

meg csak a kilencedik.


----------



## Humanoidos (2011 Január 1)

Boldog új esztendőt mindenkinek!


----------



## RagingSoul (2011 Január 2)

sziasztok


----------



## RagingSoul (2011 Január 2)

Buék ( :


----------



## RagingSoul (2011 Január 2)

3


----------



## RagingSoul (2011 Január 2)

4


----------



## RagingSoul (2011 Január 2)

5


----------



## RagingSoul (2011 Január 2)

6


----------



## RagingSoul (2011 Január 2)

7


----------



## RagingSoul (2011 Január 2)

8


----------



## RagingSoul (2011 Január 2)

9


----------



## RagingSoul (2011 Január 2)

10


----------



## RagingSoul (2011 Január 2)

11


----------



## RagingSoul (2011 Január 2)

12


----------



## RagingSoul (2011 Január 2)

13


----------



## RagingSoul (2011 Január 2)

14


----------



## RagingSoul (2011 Január 2)

15


----------



## RagingSoul (2011 Január 2)

16


----------



## RagingSoul (2011 Január 2)

17


----------



## RagingSoul (2011 Január 2)

18


----------



## RagingSoul (2011 Január 2)

19


----------



## RagingSoul (2011 Január 2)

20


----------



## Seiei (2011 Január 2)

*ív*

1


----------



## Seiei (2011 Január 2)

2


----------



## Seiei (2011 Január 2)

3


----------



## Seiei (2011 Január 2)

4


----------



## Seiei (2011 Január 2)

5


----------



## Seiei (2011 Január 2)

6


----------



## Seiei (2011 Január 2)

7


----------



## Seiei (2011 Január 2)

8


----------



## Seiei (2011 Január 2)

9


----------



## Seiei (2011 Január 2)

10


----------



## Seiei (2011 Január 2)

11


----------



## Seiei (2011 Január 2)

12


----------



## Seiei (2011 Január 2)

13


----------



## Seiei (2011 Január 2)

14


----------



## Seiei (2011 Január 2)

15


----------



## Seiei (2011 Január 2)

16


----------



## Seiei (2011 Január 2)

17


----------



## Seiei (2011 Január 2)

18


----------



## Seiei (2011 Január 2)

19


----------



## Seiei (2011 Január 2)

20


----------



## BiGFooT (2011 Január 2)

úton valahol a 20 felé.


----------



## tdora22 (2011 Január 2)

a


----------



## joskab (2011 Január 2)

Köszönöm a lehetőséget!


----------



## tdora22 (2011 Január 2)

egy sziklahalom


----------



## tdora22 (2011 Január 2)

megszűnik sziklahalom lenni


----------



## joskab (2011 Január 2)

Hát így tényleg könnyű!


----------



## tdora22 (2011 Január 2)

mihelyst


----------



## joskab (2011 Január 2)

Mert hogy csak ennyit kell írni!


----------



## joskab (2011 Január 2)

Keresésre lehet-e használni ezt a fórumot?


----------



## tdora22 (2011 Január 2)

akár csak egyetlen ember is


----------



## joskab (2011 Január 2)

Mert kihasználnám ezt a lehetőséget!


----------



## tdora22 (2011 Január 2)

úgy tekint rá


----------



## tdora22 (2011 Január 2)

hogy benne katedrálist lát


----------



## joskab (2011 Január 2)

Pál Gergelyt keresem. Talán Winnipeg a lakóhelye. 1974-ben ment ki.


----------



## joskab (2011 Január 2)

Nem tudom mi a teendőm?


----------



## joskab (2011 Január 2)

Pl. abban az esetben, ha valaki megtalálja a keresett személyt, akkor az üzenetről kapok-e értesítést?


----------



## joskab (2011 Január 2)

Lehet, hogy a beállításokban kérhetem ezt?


----------



## tdora22 (2011 Január 2)

1750-ben az Ágostonosoknak fizetendő kártérítés


----------



## joskab (2011 Január 2)

No ezt megnézem!


----------



## tdora22 (2011 Január 2)

Természetesen az uraság akarata teljesült.


----------



## joskab (2011 Január 2)

1


----------



## joskab (2011 Január 2)

21


----------



## tdora22 (2011 Január 2)

1755-ben felszentelt kápolna helyén 1796-ra épült fel a kőtemplom.


----------



## tdora22 (2011 Január 2)

23


----------



## tdora22 (2011 Január 2)

22


----------



## dtstudio (2011 Január 2)

Budapest 2011.01.02.-án +5°


----------



## tdora22 (2011 Január 2)

ábécédé


----------



## tdora22 (2011 Január 2)

eefgéhá


----------



## tdora22 (2011 Január 2)

tizenöt


----------



## tdora22 (2011 Január 2)

tizenhat


----------



## tdora22 (2011 Január 2)

barátság


----------



## tdora22 (2011 Január 2)

álmodj


----------



## tdora22 (2011 Január 2)

hiszek a napban


----------



## tdora22 (2011 Január 2)

még ha éppen nem is süt


----------



## MontyPython (2011 Január 2)

Hali!


----------



## sijjec (2011 Január 2)

hello mindenkinek jó reggelt


----------



## sijjec (2011 Január 2)

én is itt vagyok


----------



## sijjec (2011 Január 2)

a Nap az tök jó


----------



## sijjec (2011 Január 2)

de akkor a legjobb ha süt


----------



## zuzanna25 (2011 Január 2)

Hello, Mindenkinek!

Egy valamit már most nem értek: megvan a 20 értelmes hozzászólásom, sőt, egy kicsit több is; az E-book részlegbe feltöltöttem szépecskén 20 könyvet a megfelelő formátumban, és a 2 nap is jócskán eltelt már a regisztrációm óta, s mégsem tudok könyveket megnyitni... nemhogy letölteni! Mi a baj?


----------



## zuzanna25 (2011 Január 2)

Vagy talán az a baj, hogy nem ide, ebbe a topikba írtam a hozzászólásaimat, hanem tényleg komolyan vettem a dolgot, és TÉNYLEG értelmes hozzászólásom volt ... igaz, máshol??? Szóval ha ez lenne a baj, akkor no comment... de valaki felvilágosíthatná a kezdő canadahun-os fórumozót! KÖSZI!


----------



## pipolino (2011 Január 2)

"Az igazi figyelem a szeretet előszobája." (ismeretlen)


----------



## pipolino (2011 Január 2)

tdora22 írta:


> hiszek a napban





nem vagy egyedül


----------



## pipolino (2011 Január 2)

joskab írta:


> Keresésre lehet-e használni ezt a fórumot?




kérdezhetsz nyugodtan, azzal is közelítesz a 20 üzenethez


----------



## pipolino (2011 Január 2)

dorka12345 írta:


> buék!!!




csatlakozom az előttem szólóhoz _*B U É K ! *_mindenkinek


----------



## pipolino (2011 Január 2)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg




miért is van erre szükség???

:9::razz:


----------



## Bogyi88 (2011 Január 2)




----------



## Bogyi88 (2011 Január 2)




----------



## victory13 (2011 Január 2)

Sziasztok!


----------



## victory13 (2011 Január 2)

Buék!!!


----------



## victory13 (2011 Január 2)

Miért pont 20?


----------



## victory13 (2011 Január 2)

Miért nem 3?


----------



## victory13 (2011 Január 2)

Vany miért nem 5?


----------



## victory13 (2011 Január 2)

A negyede már megvan!


----------



## victory13 (2011 Január 2)

Már a harmada is!


----------



## victory13 (2011 Január 2)

Iszonyat sok van még hátra!


----------



## victory13 (2011 Január 2)

tőbb mint a fele!


----------



## victory13 (2011 Január 2)

megvan a fele


----------



## victory13 (2011 Január 2)

Több mint a fele


----------



## victory13 (2011 Január 2)

a kétharmadával küzdök


----------



## victory13 (2011 Január 2)

Megvan a 2/3ad


----------



## victory13 (2011 Január 2)

most a 3/4 a cél!!!


----------



## victory13 (2011 Január 2)

Megvan a 3/4ed!


----------



## victory13 (2011 Január 2)

megvan a 4/5 öd


----------



## victory13 (2011 Január 2)

pont most lassú a gép!


----------



## victory13 (2011 Január 2)

megvan a 9/10ed


----------



## victory13 (2011 Január 2)

még 1 és kész


----------



## victory13 (2011 Január 2)

Késsssssssssssz!


----------



## Bogyi88 (2011 Január 2)

:d:d:d:d


----------



## Bogyi88 (2011 Január 2)

13


----------



## victory13 (2011 Január 2)

ez már több mint 20 és nem enged letölteni!!!!


----------



## Bogyi88 (2011 Január 2)

14


----------



## Bogyi88 (2011 Január 2)

15


----------



## Bogyi88 (2011 Január 2)

16


----------



## Bogyi88 (2011 Január 2)

17


----------



## Bogyi88 (2011 Január 2)

18


----------



## Bogyi88 (2011 Január 2)

19


----------



## Bogyi88 (2011 Január 2)

20


----------



## regin8 (2011 Január 2)

1


----------



## regin8 (2011 Január 2)

2


----------



## regin8 (2011 Január 2)

3


----------



## regin8 (2011 Január 2)

4


----------



## regin8 (2011 Január 2)

5


----------



## regin8 (2011 Január 2)

6


----------



## regin8 (2011 Január 2)

7


----------



## regin8 (2011 Január 2)

8


----------



## regin8 (2011 Január 2)

9


----------



## regin8 (2011 Január 2)

10


----------



## regin8 (2011 Január 2)

11


----------



## regin8 (2011 Január 2)

12


----------



## regin8 (2011 Január 2)

13


----------



## regin8 (2011 Január 2)

14


----------



## regin8 (2011 Január 2)

15


----------



## regin8 (2011 Január 2)

16


----------



## regin8 (2011 Január 2)

17


----------



## regin8 (2011 Január 2)

18


----------



## regin8 (2011 Január 2)

19


----------



## regin8 (2011 Január 2)

20


----------



## regin8 (2011 Január 2)

21


----------



## regin8 (2011 Január 2)

22


----------



## danaj20 (2011 Január 2)

Üdvözlet Csongrádról!


----------



## jony20 (2011 Január 2)

*Boldog Új Évet!*

Boldog Új Évet kívánok minden kedves fórumtagnak!


----------



## jony20 (2011 Január 2)

most próbálom összegyűjteni a 20 hozzászólást


----------



## jony20 (2011 Január 2)

ha valakit érdekel ellátogathat az oldalamra:

www.vargyasjanos.uw.hu


----------



## jony20 (2011 Január 2)

*vicc*

Két cimbora beszélget:
- Holnap tárgyalásra kell mennem!
- Miért?
- Az anyósom leesett a tizedikről, én meg elkaptam.
- De hát ezért dicséret járna, nem pedig bűntetés!
- Igen, csak megvártam, amíg pattan egyet.


----------



## jony20 (2011 Január 2)

A parasztember megveri az anyósát, ám az anyós feljelenti.
- Összesen 1500 forintra büntetem. -mondja a bíró.
- Miért éppen 1500-ra ? -kérdezi a paraszt.
- Mert 1000 a bírság és 500 az élvezeti adó!


----------



## jony20 (2011 Január 2)

A főnök meglátogatja kórházban fekvő beosztottját, aki hamuszürke arccal hever a párnákon, egy oxigénpalack és egy infúziós készülék társaságában. Nézi a főnök, majd megszólal:
- Hát ez igazán megnyugtató. Én mindig azt hittem, hogy maga csak szimulál, de most örömmel látom, hogy valóban beteg.


----------



## jony20 (2011 Január 2)

- Doktor úr, ha így csinálok, nagyon fáj.
- Hát ne csináljon úgy!


----------



## jony20 (2011 Január 2)

Egy idős bácsi elmegy az orvoshoz:
- Doktor úr, nem tudok menni!
- Ezt bizony pihentetni kell! Ha rosszabbodik, jöjjön vissza.


----------



## jony20 (2011 Január 2)

A mennyország kapuja elott száz asszony várakozik bebocsátásra. Egyszerre kilép a kapun Szent Péter, és így szól:
- Azok akik megcsalták életükben a férjüket nem jöhetnek be! Távozzanak!
Kilencvenkilenc asszony megfordul és elmegy. Csak egy marad a kapu elott. Szent Péter utánuk kiált:
- Hé! Vigyétek magatokkal ezt a süketet is!


----------



## jony20 (2011 Január 2)

Mi az? Ezer lába van, és hangosan ordít?
- 500 férfi a meccsen.


----------



## ccsabaa (2011 Január 2)

Kéössz


----------



## jony20 (2011 Január 2)

A skót házaspár karácsonyra nagy nyúlvacsorára készül, melyre vendégeket is hívnak. A vacsora napjának délelőttjén a szakácsné megkérdezi az asszonytól:
- Nagysága kérem, lenyúzhatom a nyulat?
- Nem kell lenyúzni - feleli a skótné - csak megborotválni. Négy vendéggel több lesz, mint amennyire számítottunk.


----------



## ccsabaa (2011 Január 2)

Kössz!


----------



## jony20 (2011 Január 2)

A skót felesége így szól a férjéhez: - A fiunk már két napja ugyanazat a nyalókát eszegeti. - Nem baj - mondja a férj -, tanuljon csak meg spórolni az a gyerek. - Rendben van, de legalább kibonthatnád neki. A vicc elküldése email-ben.


----------



## ccsabaa (2011 Január 2)

Kössz!!


----------



## ccsabaa (2011 Január 2)

Jóóó


----------



## jony20 (2011 Január 2)

A skót bemegy a patikába:
- Gyógyszerész úr, tud valami hatásos szert adni fejfájás ellen?
- Igen, kérem. Kitűnő kombinált porunk van. A gyomorgörcsöt és a reumatikus fájdalmakat is enyhíti. Mire a skót:
- Köszönöm, akkor most nem kérem, megvárom amíg a többi is fájni fog.


----------



## ccsabaa (2011 Január 2)

Jó!


----------



## ccsabaa (2011 Január 2)

Hűűha!


----------



## jony20 (2011 Január 2)

A skót falu lelkésze a vasárnapi istentisztelet után felnyitja a perselyt. Maroknyi gomb hullik ki belőle, és egy ötcentes. A plébános megfogja a pénzdarabot és így szól:
- Nem is vettem észre, hogy idegen is volt a templomban!


----------



## jony20 (2011 Január 2)

Egy piros kis Polski húz egy Rolls Royce mellé a pirosnál. A vezetője kikiált:
- Van rádió a kocsijában?
- Ez csak természetes - válaszol a Rolls Royce vezetője.
- És telefax?
- Hát persze.
- És franciaágy?
A luxuskocsi tulajdonosa elszégyelli magát, és elhajt az első szervízbe, ahol egy franciaágyat szereltet a kocsijába. Egy hét múlva megpillantja a kis Polskit egy parkolóban. Odamegy hozzá, és bekopog az ablakán:
- Van már franciaágy is a kocsimban!
- És ezért zavart meg zuhanyozás közben? - válaszol a kis Polski tulajdonosa.


----------



## ccsabaa (2011 Január 2)

Ügyes


----------



## jony20 (2011 Január 2)

Két autós beszélget:
- Képzeld, pár nappal ezelőtt megbüntetett a rendőr kétezer forintra, mert nem a látási viszonyoknak megfelelően közlekedtem.
- Miért, mit nem láttál?
- A rendőrt.


----------



## jony20 (2011 Január 2)

A parkolóban egy kocsijához igyekvő nő észreveszi, hogy egy autó vezető nélkül gurulni kezd. Szokatlan lélekjelenléttel kinyitja a kocsi ajtaját, beugrik és behúzza a kéziféket. Amikor kiszáll, észreveszi, hogy egy férfi áll a kocsi mellett.
- Gurult, de megállítottam - jelenti ki büszkén a nő.
- Tudom - válaszol a férfi -, én toltam.


----------



## jony20 (2011 Január 2)

Az autópiacon egy falusi ember árulja a kocsiját. Odamegy hozzá valaki, és megkérdezi:
- Mennyit fogyaszt ez a kocsi városban?
- Nem tudom, kérem, én falusi vagyok.


----------



## jony20 (2011 Január 2)

Egy elegáns nőt elüt egy autó, és a vezetője segítség nékül továbbhajt. A rendőr megkérdezi tőle
- Nem figyelte meg a kocsi rendszámát?
- Nem volt rá időm, olyan gyorsan történt. Csak annyit láttam, hogy hátul egy vörös hajú nő ült zöld sanzsánballonban és barna kalapban, továbbá fekete retikült és sötét rúzst használt.


----------



## jony20 (2011 Január 2)

- Jean, mi volt ez a nagy csörömpölés? - Egy autó befordult a mellékutcába uram. - És miért csörömpölt? - Mert nem volt mellékutca.


----------



## jony20 (2011 Január 2)

- Maga szerint hogy készül a tejpor, Jean?
- Úgy, hogy a tehénnek nem adnak inni, és porszívóval fejik meg.


----------



## 96bogi (2011 Január 2)

Jó az oldal! =)


----------



## 96bogi (2011 Január 2)

Sziasztok!


----------



## 96bogi (2011 Január 2)

Jó viccek!


----------



## 96bogi (2011 Január 2)

Mórickáék a Balatonnál nyaralnak, de a gyerek sehogy sem akar bemenni a vízbe.
- Gyere be olyan jó itt! - unszolják a testvérei.
- Persze, hogy kihúzzátok a dugót, és én lefolyjak!


----------



## 96bogi (2011 Január 2)

A rendőr egy bűnözőt kísér át a bíróságra. Hirtelen nagy szél támad, és elviszi a rendőr sapkáját. A gyanúsított ravaszan azt mondja:
- Őrmester úr! Megengedi, hogy a sapkája után fussak?
- Persze, hogy megszökjél, te kis ravasz? - mondja a rendőr - Te csak maradj itt, majd én futok a sapkám után!


----------



## joskab (2011 Január 2)

Lassan kiigazodok itt...


----------



## joskab (2011 Január 2)

- Mi a köze a Mikulásnak Piroskához?
- Hát a Mikulás Piroskabáttya!


----------



## joskab (2011 Január 2)

A férj és a feleség vitatkozik:

- Vedd tudomásul, hogy engem annak idején egy orvos is elvett volna!
- Persze, hogy elvett volna, ha anyád időben jelentkezik abortuszra!


----------



## 96bogi (2011 Január 2)

Az iskolában a tanító néni így szól Pistikéhez:
- Pistike, ha anyukádnak van három almája, és hétfelé kell osztania, mit csinál?
- Kompótot!


----------



## 96bogi (2011 Január 2)

Magyarórán a tanító néni Józsikát korholja:
- Józsika, a kutyádról írt fogalmazásod szó szerint ugyanaz, mint a testvéredé.
- Igen, tanító néni, mert a kutya is ugyanaz.


----------



## joskab (2011 Január 2)

Szőke nő egy szórakozóhelyen egy sráccal beszélget:
- Te milyen kocsival jöttél?
- Busszal jöttem.
- Van egy buszod?


----------



## 96bogi (2011 Január 2)

A gyerekeket arról kérdi a tanárnő, mivel foglalkozik a papájuk.
- Az én apám ügyvéd! - mondja az első kisgyerek.
- Az én apám orvos, embereket gyógyít! - mondja a második.
- Az én apám meghalt - mondja Pistike.
- Ezt sajnálattal hallom - mondja a tanárnő. - És mit csinált, mielőtt meghalt volna?
- Először elvörösödött, aztán elkékült, majd összesett a szőnyegen.


----------



## joskab (2011 Január 2)

A szőke nő odamegy a benzinkutashoz és így szól:
- Elnézést, de a pumpa nem ér el a kocsiig!
Mire a benzinkutas:
- Túl messze van, álljon közelebb!
Erre a szőke nő odasimul teljesen a benzinkutashoz:
- Elnézést, de a pumpa nem ér el a kocsiig!


----------



## 96bogi (2011 Január 2)

A tanítónéni csúszó-mászó állatokat kérdez a gyerekektől. Az első:
- Kígyó.
- Nagyon jó!
A második:
- Giliszta.
Nagyon jó!
Pistike majd kiesik a padból, úgy jelentkezik:
- Pistike?
- A sógorom.
- A sógorod? Hogy-hogy a sógorod?
- Éjjel bent aludtam a nővéremnél, és azt hallottam: "Csússzál lejjebb, te állat!!!"


----------



## 96bogi (2011 Január 2)

Pistike egy nagy egyessel megy haza az iskolából. Az anyja kérdőre vonja:
- Hogy lehet, hogy ilyen rossz jegyet kaptál?
- Egy sajnálatos hiányzás miatt.
- De hát nem is hiányoztál a suliból!
- Én nem, de a padtársam igen.


----------



## joskab (2011 Január 2)

Öreg bácsika elmegy a biztosítóhoz, hogy életbiztosítási szerződést kössön velük, az ott lévő hölgy megkérdezi:
- Hány éves, bácsika?
- 102 éves vagyok.
- 102?! És a maga korában életbiztosítást akar kötni? Tudja mit? Jöjjön vissza holnap, addig megkérdezem a főnökeimet.
- Holnap nem jó. Akkor lesz az apám születésnapja.
- Az apja születésnapja!? Hány éves az apja?
- 139.
- Akkor jöjjön vissza a jövő héten.
- Jövő héten végképp nem jó. Akkor lesz a nagyapám esküvője.
- A nagyapja esküvője!? És hány éves a nagypapa?
- 164.
- És az ő korában meg akar házasodni?
- Á, dehogy akar, de a szülei erőltetik....


----------



## 96bogi (2011 Január 2)

Nyelvtan óra az iskolában:
- Én csinos vagyok. Na gyerekek, milyen időben van ez a mondat?
- Múlt időben, tanárnő kérem!


----------



## 96bogi (2011 Január 2)

A nyári szünetben Móricka felmegy játszani Pistikéhez, azok 10. emeleti lakásába. Délután hazajönnek Pistike szülei és kérdezik a gyereküket:
- Pistike, mit csináltatok Mórickával?
- Versenyeztünk, hogy melyikünk mer messzebbre kihajolni az ablakomból.
- És hol van Móricka?
- Ő nyert.


----------



## 96bogi (2011 Január 2)

Két gyerek beszélget a homokozóban:
- Az én apukám olyan gyorsan fut, hogy még az autókat is megelőzi! - dicsekszik az egyik kisfiú.
- Az enyém meg olyan magas, hogy ha felemeli a kezét, eléri a felhőket! - tesz rá egy lapáttal a másik.
- És szokott olyankor érezni a felhők között valami puhát?
- Szokott.
- Na, látod! Az az én apukám feneke!


----------



## 96bogi (2011 Január 2)

Két óvodás beszélget:
- Én egy villanyvonatot kérek a szülinapomra. És te mit kérsz?
- Tampont.
- Az mi?
- Nem tudom, de lehet vele síelni, teniszezni és úszni is.


----------



## joskab (2011 Január 2)

11 éves kis srác bemegy egy örömtanyára. Zsinórra kötve, maga után húz egy döglött békát. Megszólítja az örömtanya tulajdonos nőjét:
- Kefélni akarok egy nővel! Tudom, hogy fiatal vagyok, de sok pénzem van.
- Melyik nőt szeretnéd? - kérdezi kisvártatva a tulajdonosnő . - Egy olyan nőt akarok, akinek egy nemi betegsége van.
A tulajdonosnő nem szívesen köti senkinek sem az orrára, kinek milyen betegsége van, de a sok pénz láttán, beadja a derekát.
- Akkor bemehetsz Carmenhoz.
Félóra múlva végez a kis srác, majd a döglött békát magával húzva elindul a kijárat felé. A tulajdonosnőt megüti a guta a kíváncsiságtól, nem bírja tovább, megkérdezi a fiútól:
- Mondd csak, miért választottal egy olyan nőt, akinek nemi betegsége van?
- Tetszik tudni, ha most hazamegyek, egyedül vagyok a bébiszitterrel. Tudom, hogy szeret fiatal gyerekekkel szexelni, így megkapja a nemi betegséget tőlem. Ha Apu hazajön, hazaviszi a bébiszittert, s ahogy ismerem, az autóban mindjárt magáévá teszi, s ha hazajön, akkor Anyu lesz a következő. És holnap, ha jön a tejesember, Anyut a konyhaasztalra fekteti és jól megkeféli. És akkor megkapja a nemi betegséget ez a seggfej, aki elgázolta a békámat...


----------



## 96bogi (2011 Január 2)

Ádámka bekopog a szomszédba:
- Csókolom! Az apukám szeretné elkérni a magnójukat!
- Na mi az, táncolni akartok?
- Nem, aludni!


----------



## 96bogi (2011 Január 2)

A tanárnéni matekórán megkérdezi Mórickától: - Móricka, ha apukád 40 éves, anyukád meg 35, mennyi összesen a kettő? - 70 - válaszolja Móricka. - És miért? - kérdi a tanárnéni. - Mert anyu mindig letagad 5 évet.


----------



## 96bogi (2011 Január 2)

Az apuka bemegy a gyerekszobába és látja, hogy a kisfia szomorkodva ül az ágy szélén:
- Mi baj van, kisfiam?
- Nem jövök ki a feleségeddel!


----------



## 96bogi (2011 Január 2)

Az apa a gyerekével utazik a buszon. Az első megálló egy könyvesbolt előtt van.
- Apúúú! Vegyél nekem mesekönyveeet! Mesekönyvet akaroook! - mondja a gyerek. 
- Nyugalom, Kristóf, nyugalom! - így az apa.
A következő megálló egy cukrászda előtt van.
- Apúúú! Vegyél nekem fagyííít! Fagyííít akaroook! 
- Nyugalom, Kristóf, nyugalom!
A most leszálló ember mondja az apának:
- Hát, tudja uram, hallatlan türelme van. Én már rég felpofoztam volna a kis Kristófot.
- Hát, valóban nehezen türtőztetem magam. De egy dolgot félreért. A gyermekemet Kázmérnak hívják, Kristóf én vagyok.


----------



## joskab (2011 Január 2)

Hülye gyerek bemegy a patikába.
-Banán van?
-Nincs kisfiam!
Másnap megint bemegy:
-Banán van?
-Nincs kisfiam!
Következő nap megint bemegy:
-Banán van?
-Nincs kisfiam!
Így megy egy héten át, s a patikusok nagyon unják a gyereket, s kitalálják, hogy kiírják az ajtóra, hogy: BANÁN NINCS!
Mire a gyerek beront s kérdi:
-Mi az? Vót banán?


----------



## 96bogi (2011 Január 2)

- Gyerekek, ki tudna mondani egy példát a harmónikus házaséletre? - kérdezi a tanárnő.
Móricka jelentkezik:
- Az én nagyszüleim harmónikusan élnek. A nagypapa horkol, a nagymama meg süket.


----------



## 96bogi (2011 Január 2)

Pistike nagyon csúnyán káromkodik az óvodában. Az óvónéni rászól:
- Kisfiam, így nem beszélünk. Kitől hallottad ezt?
- Apukámtól.
- Nos, mindegy. Hiszen nem is tudod, mit jelent.
- Dehogynem! Azt, hogy nem indul az autó!


----------



## joskab (2011 Január 2)

A kilencvenéves Szabó bácsi ellenőrző vizsgálatra megy az orvoshoz.
A doki megvizsgálja, és így szól:
- Szabó bácsi, úgy látom nagyszerű egészségnek örvend. Lelkileg is
minden rendben? Jár-e még templomba? És milyen a viszonya Istennel?
- Jól vagyok, köszönöm. Istennel pedig nagyszerű kapcsolatom van.
Képzelje doktor úr, minden éjjel amikor kimegyek a fürdőszobába, az Úr
még fel is kapcsolja nekem a lámpát, és amikor visszamegyek az
ágyamba, akkor meg leoltja.
Meghökken ezen az orvos, és délután felkeresi az öreg feleségét:
- Azért jöttem, hogy elmondjam, Szabó bácsi fizikailag teljesen
egészséges, de amikor beszélgettünk, valami furcsát mondott Istenről.
Igaz az, hogy éjjel amikor kimegy a WC-re, felgyullad a fény, aztán
meg elalszik?
A néni felsóhajt:
- Jaj, Istenem? már megint a hűtőszekrénybe hugyozott az öreg!


----------



## joskab (2011 Január 2)

TANMESE FÉRFIAKNAK...

Egy hajnalig tartó céges buli másnapján a Férj iszonyú fejfájással ébred. Rendszerint nem iszik, de a bulin felszolgált pia csalóka volt és rendesen benyalt tőle.
Arra sem emlékezett, hogy miképpen ért haza. Töri a fejét, hogy mi történhetett és főleg, hogy miket követett el „más állapotában”
Nagy nehezen kinyitotta a szemét, kikászálódott az ágyból és az első, amit látott 4-5aszpirin odakészítve egy pohár víz mellett, egy vázában egy szép szál friss rózsa az asztalkán. A ruhája gyönyörűen összehajtogatva, az egész lakásragyogóan tiszta.
Nem értette a dolgot...
Bevette az aszpirint és elvonszolta magát a fürdőszobáig, hogy megmosakodjék. A tükörbe nézve egy hatalmas monoklit látott a bal szeme körül... és még kevésbé értette a dolgot...
Aztán a tükör sarkában talált egy kis illatos levélkét a feleségétől, rúzsos puszival lepecsételve:
„Drága Egyetlenem! A reggelid a sütőben találod, még meleg. Elmentem vásárolni, hogy a kedvenc ételed készítsem neked vacsorára. Imádlak, a Te kis Feleséged !”
Na itt végleg elveszett a fonál...
Kibotorkált a konyhába és azt látta, hogy tényleg ott a meleg reggeli a sütőben, a fiacskája az asztalnál szépen csendben ül és reggelizik.
Teljes homályban így szólt a gyerekhez:
- Mondd, Kisfiam mi történt itt az éjjel !?
- Hát Papa, merev részegen jöttél haza, úgy hajnal 3 körül. A nappaliban átestél az asztalon és össze is törted, aztán hánytál egy nagyot a folyosón és végül arccal lefejelted a mosdó ajtaját, ott szerezted a monoklidat.
A Pasi teljesen összezavarodva kérdezi:
- És mondd, hogy lehet az, hogy Anyád rózsával, meg meleg reggelivel vár engem...?
- Ja igen azt még nem mondtam, hogy amikor a Mama bevonszolt a szobába és meg próbált levetkőztetni, elkezdtél vele ordibálni, hogy „Hagyjál békén te mocskos kurva, Én nős ember vagyok !!!”
TANULSÁG
Összetört asztal: 50.000,- Ft
Meleg reggeli: 1.000,- Ft
3-4 aszpirin: 500,- Ft
A megfelelő pillanatban a megfelelő dolgot mondani: FELBECSÜLHETETLEN !!!


----------



## joskab (2011 Január 2)

Mi a különbség a depressziós és a transzvesztita között?

depressziós: depi vagyok, öngyi leszek
transzvesztita: Peti vagyok, Gyöngyi leszek


----------



## joskab (2011 Január 2)

90 éves öregember haldoklik az ágyban, az emeleti hálószobában.
Egyszer csak érzi, hogy az egész életében kedvenc almás rétes illata
jön fel a konyhából. Nagy nehezen kikel az ágyból. Utolsó erejét
összeszedve lebotorkál a lépcsőn. A konyhába érve ott látja az
asztalon kedvenc rétesét. Már nyúlna az első darabért, amikor a
felesége a kezére csap a főzőkanállal és azt mondja:
- Azt ne bántsd, az a temetésre lesz!


----------



## drvz (2011 Január 2)

*Versek*

ÚJ VERSEK 1906


Góg és Magóg fia vagyok én,
Hiába döngetek kaput, falat
S mégis megkérdem tőletek:
Szabad-e sírni a Kárpátok alatt?

Verecke híres útján jöttem én,
Fülembe még ősmagyar dal rivall,
Szabad-e Dévénynél betörnöm
Új időknek új dalaival?

Fülembe forró ólmot öntsetek
Legyek az új, az énekes Vazul,
Ne halljam az élet új dalait,
Tiporjatok reám durván, gazul.

De addig sírva, kínban, mit se várva
Mégiscsak száll új szárnyakon a dal
S ha elátkozza százszor Pusztaszer,
Mégis győztes, mégis új és magyar.


----------



## drvz (2011 Január 2)

*Versek: Ady*

MERT ENGEM SZERETSZ

Áldott csodáknak
Tükre a szemed,
Mert engem nézett.
Te vagy a bölcse,
Mesterasszonya
Az ölelésnek.
Áldott ezerszer
Az asszonyságod,
Mert engem nézett,
Mert engem látott.
S mert nagyon szeretsz:
Nagyon szeretlek
S mert engem szeretsz:
Te vagy az Asszony,
Te vagy a legszebb.


----------



## drvz (2011 Január 2)

*Versek: Ady*

A HALÁL ROKONA

Én a Halál rokona vagyok,
Szeretem a tűnő szerelmet,
Szeretem megcsókolni azt,
Aki elmegy.

Szeretem a beteg rózsákat,
Hervadva ha vágynak, a nőket,
A sugaras, a bánatos
Ősz-időket.

Szeretem a szomorú órák
Kisértetes, intő hivását,
A nagy Halál, a szent Halál
Játszi mását.

Szeretem az elutazókat,
Sírókat és fölébredőket,
S dér-esős, hideg hajnalon
A mezőket.

Szeretem a fáradt lemondást,
Könnyetlen sírást és a békét,
Bölcsek, poéták, betegek
Menedékét.

Szeretem azt, aki csalódott,
Aki rokkant, aki megállott,
Aki nem hisz, aki borús:
A világot.

Én a Halál rokona vagyok,
Szeretem a tűnő szerelmet,
Szeretem megcsókolni azt,
Aki elmegy.


----------



## 1123581321345589 (2011 Január 2)

*abc*

Abc


----------



## 1123581321345589 (2011 Január 2)

*A BOROZÓ*



 

 Gondüző borocska mellett
Vígan illan életem;
Gondüző borocska mellett,
Sors, hatalmad nevetem. 
És mit ámultok? ha mondom,
Hogy csak a bor istene,
Akit én imádok, aki
E kebelnek mindene. 
És a bor vidám hevében
Füttyentek rád, zord világ!
Szívemet hol annyi kínnak
Skorpiói szaggaták. 
Bor tanítja húrjaimra
Csalni nyájas éneket;
Bor tanítja elfeledni,
Csalfa lyányok, titeket. 
Egykor majd borocska mellől
A halál ha űzni jő:
Még egy korty - s nevetve dűlök
Jégöledbe, temető! 
Pápa, 1842. április


----------



## 1123581321345589 (2011 Január 2)

*KÉT VÁNDOR*



 

 Honán kül a fiú,
Honában a patak
Magas hegyek között
Együtt vándorlanak. 
De míg az ifju megy
Csüggedt lépésivel,
Sziklákon a patak
Gyorsan sikamlik el; 
S az ifju ajkain
Míg néma csend honol,
Az illanó vizár
Vig hangokat danol. 
A hegysor elmarad;
Az ifju s a patak
Sík róna térein
Tovább vándorlanak. 
De, ifju és patak!
Oly gyorsan szerepet
A róna térein
Miért cseréltetek? 
Hallgatnak a habok,
S ballagva lejtenek,
Míg gyors szökés között
Az ifju dalt zeneg. 
Az elnémult patak
Honát vesztette el;
A dalra kelt fiú
Ismét honára lel. 
Pápa, 1842. április


----------



## 1123581321345589 (2011 Január 2)

*MI HASZNA, HOGY A CSOROSZLYA...*



 

 Mi haszna, hogy a csoroszlya
Az ugart fölhasogatja?
Hogyha magot nem vetsz bele,
Csak kóróval leszen tele. 
Hej kisleány, pillantatod
Mélyen a szivembe hatott;
Mint a földet a csoroszlya,
Azt keresztűlhasogatta. 
De hiába hasogatta,
Azért csak bú terem rajta!
Ültesd bele szerelmedet,
Úgy nő rózsa tövis helyett. 
Pápa, 1842. nyarán


----------



## 1123581321345589 (2011 Január 2)

*A DUNÁN*



 

 Folyam, kebled hányszor repeszti meg
Hajó futása s dúló fergeteg! 
S a seb mi hosszu és a seb mi mély!
Minőt a szíven nem vág szenvedély. 
Mégis, ha elmegy fergeteg s hajó:
A seb begyógyul, s minden újra jó. 
S az emberszív ha egyszer megreped:
Nincs balzsam, mely hegessze a sebet. 
Komárom, 1842. augusztus végén


----------



## drvz (2011 Január 2)

*Versek: Ady*

A HALOTTAK ÉLÉN 1918



Hát ahogyan a csodák jönnek,
Úgy írtam megint ezt a könyvet.

Se nem magamnak és se másnak:
Talán egy szép föltámadásnak.

Se nem harcnak, se nem békének:
Édes anyám halott nénjének.

Ő tudta, látta, vélte, hitte,
Hogy ez a világ legszebbikje.

És úgy halt meg, hogy azt se tudta:
Mi lesz itt az okosság útja.

S ha késlekedik az okosság,
Nem poéta fajták okozzák.

Jönnek rendjei a csodáknak,
Kiket eddig tán meg se láttak.

Jönnek mindenek, jönnek, jönnek,
De a hiteim elköszönnek.


----------



## 1123581321345589 (2011 Január 2)

*JÁRNAK, KELNEK SOKAN ZÖLD ERDŐBEN...*



 

 Járnak, kelnek sokan zöld erdőben;
Vagyon a nap épen lemenőben.
Rózsákat fest utósó sugára
Dombtetőre, lombok sudarára. 
De veszik ők mindezt csekélyebbnek,
Semhogy rajta megörvendezzenek;
Párosult két vadgalamb búgása -
Ebben fakad örömök forrása. 
Járok, kelek én is zöld erdőben.
Nap lementén van gyönyörüségem,
Nap lementén, nap piros sugarán,
Amint játszik a lombok sudarán. 
Csak ne volna galambok búgása -
Ebben fakad bánatom forrása;
Mert ha látom szép páros voltokat,
Megsiratnom kell árva magamat. 
Mezőberény, 1842. szeptember-október


----------



## 1123581321345589 (2011 Január 2)

*K... VILMOS BARÁTOMHOZ*



 

 Katonának számüzött balvégzetem,
S kétszer élt a szép tavasz a ligeten,
A ligeten, oh de nem e szív fölött,
Míg sorsomnak rabbilincse megtörött. 
Mégis - bár a léleksujtó vész miatt,
Mely emésztő hatalommal rám szakadt,
Keservesen megsiratni van okom -
E két tavaszt megsiratni nem fogom. 
Hű bajtárs, e két diszetlen kikelet
Tőn enyémmé mindörökre tégedet;
S nem két évet, volna kettő életem:
Érted adnám mind a kettőt szívesen. 
Én tudom, mit érsz te nékem, jóbarát!
Jó, minőt az isten többé sosem ád;
Te valál, ki vélem híven felezéd
A nyomornak végső falatkenyerét. 
E falattal nékem adtad lelkedet,
E falattal lelkünk összeköttetett;
És nincsen hely, nincs erőszak, nincs idő,
Szent frigyünk szép kötelét eltéphető. 
S amint nincs hely, sem erőszak, sem idő,
Szent frigyünk szép kötelét eltéphető:
Nincs is ember, aki oly két szívre lel,
Mely egyezzen, mint egyez e két kebel. 
Minket egy sors fondor kénye hányt-vetett,
Minket egy csillagnak fénye vezetett,
Még szerelmet is egy lénynek áldozánk -
Néked éltünk, érted égtünk, jó hazánk! 
Oh, midőn a két közember homlokát
Néma bánat mély redői ráncolák:
Aki látta, nem gondolta, jól tudom,
Hogy keservünk téged gyászol, drága hon! 
És ha néha jobb időkben a pohár
Bútemetni köztünk kézről kézre járt:
Ott is a hon éltetését zengte szánk,
Ott is a hon megvetőit átkozánk. 
Messze vagy most, messze tőlem, jóbarát!
De ne nyomd el a reménynek szép szavát,
Mely hitetve súgja, hogy megjő a kor,
Hol szivünk hév ölelés közt összeforr. 
S él az isten, s tudni fogja, hogyha él:
Mit szenvedtem, s te bajtárs, mit szenvedél;
Él az isten, aki annyi bánatért
Tán megadja akkor a várt pályabért. 
Mezőberény, 1842. szeptember-október


----------



## drvz (2011 Január 2)

*Versek: Pilinszky*

*Késő kegyelem*

Mit kezdjen, akit elitélt,
de fölmentett később az ég,
megvonva tőle a halált,
mikor már megadta magát?

Kit mindenétől üresen
talált a szörnyű kegyelem,
megsemmisülten, mielőtt
a semmi habjaiba dőlt!

Mit kezdjen itt! Közületek
talányait ki fejti meg?
Szorongva anyját kémleli:
ha elzokoghatná neki!

Fogódzanék akárkibe,
de nem lesz soha senkije;
szeméből, mint gazdátlan ág,
kicsüng a pusztuló világ.


----------



## 1123581321345589 (2011 Január 2)

*HORTOBÁGYI KOCSMÁROSNÉ...*



 

 Hortobágyi kocsmárosné, angyalom!
Tegyen ide egy üveg bort, hadd iszom;
Debrecentől Nagy-Hortobágy messze van,
Debrecentől Hortobágyig szomjaztam. 
Szilaj nótát fütyörésznek a szelek,
Lelkem, testem majd megveszi a hideg:
Tekintsen rám, kocsmárosné violám!
Fölmelegszem kökényszeme sugarán. 
Kocsmárosné, hej hol termett a bora?
Savanyú, mint az éretlen vadalma.
Csókolja meg az ajkamat szaporán,
Édes a csók, megédesűl tőle szám. 
Szép menyecske... savanyú bor... édes csók...
Az én lábam idestova tántorog;
Öleljen meg, kocsmárosné édesem!
Ne várja, míg itt hosszában elesem. 
Ej galambom, milyen puha a keble!
Hadd nyugodjam csak egy kicsit fölötte;
Úgyis kemény ágyam lesz az éjszaka,
Messze lakom, nem érek még ma haza. 
Hortobágy, 1842. október


----------



## 1123581321345589 (2011 Január 2)

*HAZÁMBAN*



 

 Arany kalásszal ékes rónaság,
Melynek fölötte lenge délibáb
Enyelgve űz tündér játékokat,
Ismersz-e még? oh ismerd meg fiad! 
Rég volt, igaz, midőn e jegenyék
Árnyékain utószor pihenék,
Fejem fölött míg őszi légen át
Vándor darúid V betűje szállt; 
Midőn az ősi háznak küszöbén
A búcsu tördelt hangját rebegém;
S a jó anyának áldó végszavát
A szellők már régen széthordozák. 
Azóta hosszu évsor született,
És hosszu évsor veszte életet,
S a változó szerencse szekerén
A nagyvilágot összejártam én. 
A nagyvilág az életiskola;
Verítékemből ott sok elfolya,
Mert oly göröngyös, oly kemény az ut,
Az ember annyi sivatagra jut. 
Ezt én tudom - mikép nem tudja más -
Kit ürömével a tapasztalás
Sötét pohárból annyiszor kinált,
Hogy ittam volna inkább a halált! 
De most a bút, a hosszu kínokat,
Melyektől szívem oly gyakran dagadt,
És minden szenvedés emlékzetét
Egy szent öröm könyűje mossa szét: 
Mert ahol enyhe bölcsőm lágy ölén
Az anyatejnek mézét ízlelém:
Vidám napod mosolyg ismét reám,
Hű gyermekedre, édes szép hazám! 
Dunavecse, 1842. október


----------



## drvz (2011 Január 2)

*Versek: Pilinszky*

Négysoros Alvó szegek a jéghideg homokban. Plakátmagányban ázó éjjelek. Égve hagytad a folyosón a villanyt. Ma ontják véremet.


----------



## drvz (2011 Január 2)

*Versek: Plinszky*

*Agonia christiana*

Szellőivel, folyóival
oly messze még a virradat!
Felöltöm ingem és ruhám.
Begombolom halálomat.


----------



## 1123581321345589 (2011 Január 2)

*A BUJDOSÓ*



 

 Mit nekem hab! mit nekem vész!
Én nem félem haragát,
Kebelemnek pusztaságit
Száz vihar rohanja át. 
Rajta! gyorsan evezőhöz,
Talpra, reszkető legény!
Bár toronnyá nő a hullám,
A túlpartra szállok én. 
Éj borong ott, sűrü ködnek
Kétségbarna éjjele;
Lyány! temetve mindörökre
Legyen emléked bele, 
Ki ez égő szerelemmel
Enyelegve jászthatál,
Ki hűséget esküvél, és
Oh! ki mégis megcsalál. 
Messze tűnnek már a partok.
Messze tűn a gyászvidék.
Hol szivemnek béke, csönde
Romhalomba dönteték: 
Tűnjön is nagy messze tőlem,
Hogy ne légyen semmi jel,
Mely a multat, érzeményim
Háborítni, költse fel. 
Hah! mi kép leng a ködéjben?
Bájoló mint a tavasz...
Szőke fürttel... kék szemekkel...
Hűtelen lyány, képed az! 
Nincs tehát a nagyvilágon,
Nincs hely, csalfa szép alak!
Hol sebemre ír csepegjen,
Hol feledni tudjalak? 
Dunavecse, 1842. október


----------



## drvz (2011 Január 2)

*Versek: Pilinszky*

*A harmadik*

Hármunk közűl legmaradandóbb,
örökké fénylő ikonod,
örökké omló homokbuckád,
a legveszendőbb én vagyok


----------



## 1123581321345589 (2011 Január 2)

*FURCSA TÖRTÉNET*



 

 "Öcsémuram, vigyázzon magára,
Vagy inkább az oldalbordájára;
Fiatal is, szép is a menyecske -
Ugy segéljen, kutya van a kertbe'." 
'Bátyámuram, mit nem kell hallanom?
Szomorú az eset, ha úgy vagyon;
No de míg másnak fúja kásáját,
Meg ne égesse a maga száját.' 
"Öcsémuram! mit gondol, az égre?
Az én öregem ezt már túllépte..."
'Hja, a sót vén kecske is megnyalja.
Hanem ez csak ugy van mondva, tudja.' 
Így az agg szomszéd jó indulatja
Öccseurát gyakran látogatja;
S sosem hiányzik ilyetén lecke:
Fiatal is, szép is a menyecske. 
Történik, hogy a jó szomszéd bátya
Öccs'urától elmarad sokára.
Megtudni, hogy mi ennek az oka,
Öccseura hozzája ballaga. 
S akközben, hogy ballagott hozzája,
Már készült is erősen reája,
Mit feleljen? ha majd szól a lecke:
Fiatal is, szép is a menyecske. 
De most ez egyszer a szomszéd bátya
Jó tanácsával elő nem álla;
Hanem, ülvén a kemence mellett,
Nagy szomorún ilyen szókat ejtett: 
"Öcsémuramnak igaza vala,
Mikoriban azt mondotta, hogy a..."
S felsikolt _felesége_ magzatja,
S a jó öreg - mit tegyen? - ringatja. 
Dunavecse, 1842. október


----------



## 1123581321345589 (2011 Január 2)

*FELKÖSZÖNTÉS*



 

 Miljom átok! bort a billikomba,
Részegítő, lánghullámu bort!
Mely keservet és bút martalékul
A felejtés örvényébe hord. 
Bort öblébe váltig a kehelynek.
Bort elémbe szakadatlanúl!
Idenézzen a puszták homokja,
És ha nem tud inni, megtanúl. 
Kedvben ég e csont velője máris,
És eremben a kéj habja forr;
Üdv neked, te mámorok homálya!
Üdv neked, te mámor anyja, bor! 
Hah, e kancsó a mesés világnak
Feneketlen hordaja talán?
Bort belé! mert nem szivelhetem, ha
Puszta szájjal ásitoz reám; 
Bort belé! hogy felköszöntsön ajkam -
Éljen a nemes keblű barát,
Ki, midőn a vész harangja zúgott,
Szent hűséggel nyujtá jobb karát; 
Éljen a világ dicső folyása...
És az élet... és a szép világ...
S az igazság védpalástja, mely az
Üldözöttnek menedéket ád; 
Éljen a sziv biztató vezére,
A varázsdalt pengető remény;
Éljen a menny, a pokol és minden,
Minden éljen... oh csak vesszek én! 
Pápa, 1842. november 1.


----------



## 1123581321345589 (2011 Január 2)

*VADONBAN*



 

 Éj leng alá a mély vadonra,
S az út majd jobb-, majd balra tér;
Lépteim bolyongva tévedeznek -
Ki lesz előttem hű vezér? 
A menny ivén ugyan fölöttem
Ragyognak égő csillagok,
De vajh talál-e célra pályám,
Ha lángjaiknak hinni fog? 
Az égi fények ezredénél
A lyányszem tündöklőbb vala,
S mégis, ki hittem súgarának,
Haj engem mégis megcsala! 
Veszprém, 1842. november


----------



## 1123581321345589 (2011 Január 2)

*ELSŐ SZEREPEM*



 

 Szinésszé lettem. Megkapám
Az első szerepet,
S a színpadon először is
Nevetnem kelletett. 
Én a szerepben jóizűn
S szivemből neveték;
Pályámon, oh ugyis tudom,
Leend ok sírni még. 
Székesfejérvár, 1842. november


----------



## 1123581321345589 (2011 Január 2)

*DISZNÓTORBAN*



 

 Nyelvek és fülek... csend,
Figyelem!
Szóm fontos beszédre
Emelem. 
Halljátok, mit ajkim
Zengenek;
Egyszersmind az ég is
Hallja meg. 
Hosszan nyúljon, mint e
Hurkaszál,
Életünk rokkáján
A fonál. 
Valamint e sültre
A mi szánk:
Mosolyogjon a sors
Szája ránk; 
S pályánk áldásával
Öntse le,
Mint e kását a zsír
Özöne. 
S életünk fölé ha
A halál
Romboló torát meg-
Ülni száll: 
Egy gömböc legyen a
Magas ég,
És mi a gömböcben
Töltelék! 
Székesfejérvár, 1842. november 18.


----------



## 1123581321345589 (2011 Január 2)

*KÉT VÁNDOR*



 

 Honán kül a fiú,
Honában a patak
Magas hegyek között
Együtt vándorlanak. 
De míg az ifju megy
Csüggedt lépésivel,
Sziklákon a patak
Gyorsan sikamlik el; 
S az ifju ajkain
Míg néma csend honol,
Az illanó vizár
Vig hangokat danol. 
A hegysor elmarad;
Az ifju s a patak
Sík róna térein
Tovább vándorlanak. 
De, ifju és patak!
Oly gyorsan szerepet
A róna térein
Miért cseréltetek? 
Hallgatnak a habok,
S ballagva lejtenek,
Míg gyors szökés között
Az ifju dalt zeneg. 
Az elnémult patak
Honát vesztette el;
A dalra kelt fiú
Ismét honára lel. 
Pápa, 1842. április


----------



## 1123581321345589 (2011 Január 2)

*MI HASZNA, HOGY A CSOROSZLYA...*



 

 Mi haszna, hogy a csoroszlya
Az ugart fölhasogatja?
Hogyha magot nem vetsz bele,
Csak kóróval leszen tele. 
Hej kisleány, pillantatod
Mélyen a szivembe hatott;
Mint a földet a csoroszlya,
Azt keresztűlhasogatta. 
De hiába hasogatta,
Azért csak bú terem rajta!
Ültesd bele szerelmedet,
Úgy nő rózsa tövis helyett. 
Pápa, 1842. nyarán


----------



## drvz (2011 Január 2)

*Versek: József Attila*

RITKÁS ERDŐ ALATT

Ritkás erdő alatt a langy tó,
lukba búvik piros bogárka,
fű biccen szürke csöpp varangytól
és a szántón borong a nyárfa.

Magos muharban hasán horkol
odvas dorong, a végén gomba.
Nézi teltkeblű öreg hordó;
puha moha meg zsíros donga.

Lebeg a hosszú szél lebontva,
- késő, szép délután ez, késő -
fodraiból a levelet
fésüli zümmögő fésü.

S a köd szoptatós melle buggyan
a ráncos szoknyájú hegyek közt, -
így volt. Egy ember ült a porban
s eltünt a kifeslő jegyek közt.


----------



## 1123581321345589 (2011 Január 2)

*A DUNÁN*



 

 Folyam, kebled hányszor repeszti meg
Hajó futása s dúló fergeteg! 
S a seb mi hosszu és a seb mi mély!
Minőt a szíven nem vág szenvedély. 
Mégis, ha elmegy fergeteg s hajó:
A seb begyógyul, s minden újra jó. 
S az emberszív ha egyszer megreped:
Nincs balzsam, mely hegessze a sebet. 
Komárom, 1842. augusztus végén


----------



## 1123581321345589 (2011 Január 2)

*JÁRNAK, KELNEK SOKAN ZÖLD ERDŐBEN...*



 

 Járnak, kelnek sokan zöld erdőben;
Vagyon a nap épen lemenőben.
Rózsákat fest utósó sugára
Dombtetőre, lombok sudarára. 
De veszik ők mindezt csekélyebbnek,
Semhogy rajta megörvendezzenek;
Párosult két vadgalamb búgása -
Ebben fakad örömök forrása. 
Járok, kelek én is zöld erdőben.
Nap lementén van gyönyörüségem,
Nap lementén, nap piros sugarán,
Amint játszik a lombok sudarán. 
Csak ne volna galambok búgása -
Ebben fakad bánatom forrása;
Mert ha látom szép páros voltokat,
Megsiratnom kell árva magamat. 
Mezőberény, 1842. szeptember-október


----------



## 1123581321345589 (2011 Január 2)

*FURCSA TÖRTÉNET*



 

 "Öcsémuram, vigyázzon magára,
Vagy inkább az oldalbordájára;
Fiatal is, szép is a menyecske -
Ugy segéljen, kutya van a kertbe'." 
'Bátyámuram, mit nem kell hallanom?
Szomorú az eset, ha úgy vagyon;
No de míg másnak fúja kásáját,
Meg ne égesse a maga száját.' 
"Öcsémuram! mit gondol, az égre?
Az én öregem ezt már túllépte..."
'Hja, a sót vén kecske is megnyalja.
Hanem ez csak ugy van mondva, tudja.' 
Így az agg szomszéd jó indulatja
Öccseurát gyakran látogatja;
S sosem hiányzik ilyetén lecke:
Fiatal is, szép is a menyecske. 
Történik, hogy a jó szomszéd bátya
Öccs'urától elmarad sokára.
Megtudni, hogy mi ennek az oka,
Öccseura hozzája ballaga. 
S akközben, hogy ballagott hozzája,
Már készült is erősen reája,
Mit feleljen? ha majd szól a lecke:
Fiatal is, szép is a menyecske. 
De most ez egyszer a szomszéd bátya
Jó tanácsával elő nem álla;
Hanem, ülvén a kemence mellett,
Nagy szomorún ilyen szókat ejtett: 
"Öcsémuramnak igaza vala,
Mikoriban azt mondotta, hogy a..."
S felsikolt _felesége_ magzatja,
S a jó öreg - mit tegyen? - ringatja. 
Dunavecse, 1842. október


----------



## drvz (2011 Január 2)

*Versek: József Attila*

A HETEDIK

E világon ha ütsz tanyát,
hétszer szűljön meg az anyád!
Egyszer szűljön égő házban,
egyszer jeges áradásban,
egyszer bolondok házában,
egyszer hajló, szép búzában,
egyszer kongó kolostorban,
egyszer disznók közt az ólban.
Fölsír a hat, de mire mégy?
A hetedik te magad légy!

Ellenség ha elődbe áll,
hét legyen, kit előtalál.
Egy, ki kezdi szabad napját,
egy, ki végzi szolgálatját,
egy, ki népet ingyen oktat,
egy, kit úszni vízbe dobtak,
egy, ki magva erdőségnek,
egy, kit őse bőgve védett,
csellel, gánccsal mind nem elég, -
a hetedik te magad légy!

Szerető után ha járnál,
hét legyen, ki lány után jár.
Egy, ki szivet ad szaváért,
egy, ki megfizet magáért,
egy, ki a merengőt adja,
egy, ki a szoknyát kutatja,
egy, ki tudja, hol a kapocs,
egy, ki kendőcskére tapos, -
dongják körül, mint húst a légy!
A hetedik te magad légy.

Ha költenél s van rá költség,
azt a verset heten költsék.
Egy, ki márványból rak falut,
egy, ki mikor szűlték, aludt,
egy, ki eget mér és bólint,
egy, kit a szó nevén szólít,
egy, ki lelkét üti nyélbe,
egy, ki patkányt boncol élve.
Kettő vitéz és tudós négy, -
a hetedik te magad légy.

S ha mindez volt, ahogy írva,
hét emberként szállj a sírba.
Egy, kit tejes kebel ringat,
egy, ki kemény mell után kap,
egy, ki elvet üres edényt,
egy, ki győzni segít szegényt,
egy, ki dolgozik bomolva,
egy, aki csak néz a Holdra:
Világ sírköve alatt mégy!
A hetedik te magad légy.


----------



## 1123581321345589 (2011 Január 2)

*FELKÖSZÖNTÉS*



 

 Miljom átok! bort a billikomba,
Részegítő, lánghullámu bort!
Mely keservet és bút martalékul
A felejtés örvényébe hord. 
Bort öblébe váltig a kehelynek.
Bort elémbe szakadatlanúl!
Idenézzen a puszták homokja,
És ha nem tud inni, megtanúl. 
Kedvben ég e csont velője máris,
És eremben a kéj habja forr;
Üdv neked, te mámorok homálya!
Üdv neked, te mámor anyja, bor! 
Hah, e kancsó a mesés világnak
Feneketlen hordaja talán?
Bort belé! mert nem szivelhetem, ha
Puszta szájjal ásitoz reám; 
Bort belé! hogy felköszöntsön ajkam -
Éljen a nemes keblű barát,
Ki, midőn a vész harangja zúgott,
Szent hűséggel nyujtá jobb karát; 
Éljen a világ dicső folyása...
És az élet... és a szép világ...
S az igazság védpalástja, mely az
Üldözöttnek menedéket ád; 
Éljen a sziv biztató vezére,
A varázsdalt pengető remény;
Éljen a menny, a pokol és minden,
Minden éljen... oh csak vesszek én! 
Pápa, 1842. november 1.


----------



## drvz (2011 Január 2)

AMIT SZIVEDBE REJTESZ


Amit szivedbe rejtesz,
szemednek tárd ki azt;
amit szemeddel sejtesz,
sziveddel várd ki azt.

A szerelembe - mondják -
belehal, aki él.
De úgy kell a boldogság,
mint egy falat kenyér.

S aki él, mind-mind gyermek
és anyaölbe vágy.
Ölnek, ha nem ölelnek -
a harctér nászi ágy.

Légy, mint a Nyolcvan Éves,
akit pusztítanak
a növekvők s míg vérez,
nemz millió fiat.

Már nincs benned a régen
talpadba tört tövis.
És most szivedből szépen
kihull halálod is.

Amit szemeddel sejtesz,
kezeddel fogd meg azt.
Akit szivedbe rejtesz,
öld, vagy csókold meg azt!

1936. máj.


----------



## drvz (2011 Január 2)

GYERMEKKÉ TETTÉL

Gyermekké tettél. Hiába növesztett
harminc csikorgó télen át a kín.
Nem tudok járni s nem ülhetek veszteg.
Hozzád vonszolnak, löknek tagjaim.

Számban tartalak, mint kutya a kölykét
s menekülnék, hogy meg ne fojtsanak.
Az éveket, mik sorsom összetörték,
reám zudítja minden pillanat.

Etess, nézd - éhezem. Takarj be - fázom.
Ostoba vagyok - foglalkozz velem.
Hiányod átjár, mint huzat a házon.
Mondd, - távozzon tőlem a félelem.

Reám néztél s én mindent elejtettem.
Meghallgattál és elakadt szavam.
Tedd, hogy ne legyek ily kérlelhetetlen;
hogy tudjak élni, halni egymagam!

Anyám kivert - a küszöbön feküdtem -
magamba bujtam volna, nem lehet -
alattam kő és üresség fölöttem.
Óh, hogy alhatnék! Nálad zörgetek.

Sok ember él, ki érzéketlen, mint én,
kinek szeméből mégis könny ered.
Nagyon szeretlek, hisz magamat szintén
nagyon meg tudtam szeretni veled.

1936. máj.


----------



## drvz (2011 Január 2)

A DUNÁNÁL

1

A rakodópart alsó kövén ültem,
néztem, hogy úszik el a dinnyehéj.
Alig hallottam, sorsomba merülten,
hogy fecseg a felszin, hallgat a mély.
Mintha szivemből folyt volna tova,
zavaros, bölcs és nagy volt a Duna.

Mint az izmok, ha dolgozik az ember,
reszel, kalapál, vályogot vet, ás,
úgy pattant, úgy feszült, úgy ernyedett el
minden hullám és minden mozdulás.
S mint édesanyám, ringatott, mesélt
s mosta a város minden szennyesét.

És elkezdett az eső cseperészni,
de mintha mindegy volna, el is állt.
És mégis, mint aki barlangból nézi
a hosszú esőt - néztem a határt:
egykedvü, örök eső módra hullt,
szintelenül, mi tarka volt, a mult.

A Duna csak folyt. És mint a termékeny,
másra gondoló anyának ölén
a kisgyermek, úgy játszadoztak szépen
és nevetgéltek a habok felém.
Az idő árján úgy remegtek ők,
mint sírköves, dülöngő temetők.


2

Én úgy vagyok, hogy már száz ezer éve
nézem, amit meglátok hirtelen.
Egy pillanat s kész az idő egésze,
mit száz ezer ős szemlélget velem.

Látom, mit ők nem láttak, mert kapáltak,
öltek, öleltek, tették, ami kell.
S ők látják azt, az anyagba leszálltak,
mit én nem látok, ha vallani kell.

Tudunk egymásról, mint öröm és bánat.
Enyém a mult és övék a jelen.
Verset irunk - ők fogják ceruzámat
s én érzem őket és emlékezem.


3

Anyám kún volt, az apám félig székely,
félig román, vagy tán egészen az.
Anyám szájából édes volt az étel,
apám szájából szép volt az igaz.
Mikor mozdulok, ők ölelik egymást.
Elszomorodom néha emiatt -
ez az elmulás. Ebből vagyok. "Meglásd,
ha majd nem leszünk!..." - megszólítanak.

Megszólítanak, mert ők én vagyok már;
gyenge létemre így vagyok erős,
ki emlékszem, hogy több vagyok a soknál,
mert az őssejtig vagyok minden ős -
az Ős vagyok, mely sokasodni foszlik:
apám- s anyámmá válok boldogon,
s apám, anyám maga is ketté oszlik
s én lelkes Eggyé így szaporodom!

A világ vagyok - minden, ami volt, van:
a sok nemzedék, mely egymásra tör.
A honfoglalók győznek velem holtan
s a meghódoltak kínja meggyötör.
Árpád és Zalán, Werbőczi és Dózsa -
török, tatár, tót, román kavarog
e szívben, mely e multnak már adósa
szelíd jövővel - mai magyarok!

... Én dolgozni akarok. Elegendő
harc, hogy a multat be kell vallani.
A Dunának, mely mult, jelen s jövendő,
egymást ölelik lágy hullámai.
A harcot, amelyet őseink vivtak,
békévé oldja az emlékezés
s rendezni végre közös dolgainkat,
ez a mi munkánk; és nem is kevés.

1936. jún.


----------



## drvz (2011 Január 2)

A hullámok lágy tánca s odaát
a lombok gyenge lejtése az éjjelt
lassudan hozták s csillagok raját
hívták reszketni az egekre széjjel.

Igy ők. S az érzelmek is csendesen
mozdulnak benn a szívben ringatóan,
emlékezés visszfénye, szerelem
hatalma ring, mint a nagy víz a tóban.

Én nem értem, csak érzem az egészet.
Itt tangót jár a sok lány és fiú,
a sok számító, kedves és hiú.

Mert ez itt egy divatos nyári fürdő.
De némán, hiszen ráér a természet,
a zene mögött zúg az örök erdő.

1936 nyara


----------



## drvz (2011 Január 2)

JAJ, MAJDNEM...

Jaj, majdnem szétfeszít a szerelem.
Jaj, majdnem összenyom a félelem.
Egy ölelésben, asszonyok,
ki halna meg velem?

Oly gyors a nyaram s lassú a telem -
az ősz kockája kit mutat nekem?
A lesi-csősz idő elől
ki szállna el velem?

Csillagok rácsa csillog az egen:
ilyen pincében tart az értelem!
A mindenséget, asszonyok,
ki vetné szét velem?

1936. júl. - okt.


----------



## drvz (2011 Január 2)

UDIT

Fosztja az ősz a fákat, hüvösödik már,
be kell gyújtani.
Lecipeled a kályhát, egyedül hozod,
mint a hajdani

hidegek idejében, még mikor, kedves,
nem öleltelek,
mikor nem civakodtam s nem éreztem, hogy
nem vagyok veled.

Némább a hosszabb éjjel, nagyobb a világ
s félelmetesebb.
Ha varrsz, se varrhatod meg közös takarónk,
ha már szétesett.

Hideg csillagok égnek tar fák ága közt.
Merengsz még? Aludj,
egyedül alszom én is. Huzódzkodj össze
s rám ne haragudj.

1936. okt. eleje


----------



## DuhajKa (2011 Január 2)

Mindenik embernek,
A lelkében dal van,
És a saját lelkét,
Hallja minden dalban.

És akinek szép
A lelkében az ének,
Az hallja a mások
Énekét is szépnek.


----------



## DuhajKa (2011 Január 2)

"Aki hibátlan barát után kutat, anélkül marad."


----------



## DuhajKa (2011 Január 2)

"Aki másokat ismer, okos. Aki magát ismeri, bölcs. Aki másokat legyőz, erős. Aki önmagát legyőzi, hős."


----------



## DuhajKa (2011 Január 2)

Ha csak egy mosolyod van, annak add akit igazán szeretsz!


----------



## DuhajKa (2011 Január 2)

Oly furcsák vagyunk mi emberek,
 A lelkünk sír, az ajkunk nevet.
 Egymásról azt hisszük boldog talán,
 S irigykedünk egy-egy boldog szaván.
 Azt hisszük, ha a másik szeme ragyog,
 Gondolatai tiszták, s szabadok.
 S nem vesszük, dehogy vesszük észre,
 Hogy könnyei égnek csillogó szemében.
 Különösek vagyunk mi emberek,
 A lelkünk sír, az ajkunk nevet.
 Hazugság az egész életünk,
 Hisz akkor sírunk, ha nevetünk.


----------



## DuhajKa (2011 Január 2)

“Mindenki hallja, hogy mit mondasz, a barátok meghallják azt, amit mondasz, de az igazi barát figyel arra is, amit nem mondasz ki.”


----------



## DuhajKa (2011 Január 2)

*http://none/A mosoly értéke*

“Semmibe se kerül, de sokat ad.
Gazdagabbá teszi azokat, akik kapják, és mégsem juttatja koldusbotra azokat, akik adják.
Egy pillanatig él csak, de az emléke örökké megmarad.
Senki sem olyan gazdag, hogy meglehetne nélküle, és senki sem olyan szegény, hogy ne lenne gazdagabb tőle.
Boldoggá teszi az otthont, táplálja a jóakaratot az üzleti életben, és a barátság biztos jele.
Nyugalom a megfáradtnak, napfény a csüggedőnek, világosság a szomorkodónak, és a természet legjobb orvossága a bajok ellen.
Mégsem lehet megvenni, elkérni, kölcsönadni vagy ellopni, mert nem áru, csak önként lehet adni.


----------



## DuhajKa (2011 Január 2)

“Az ember a világmindenséget beragyogó csillag, ha szeret, és szürkén félelmetes égbolt, ha nem szeret.” (*Tatiosz*)


----------



## DuhajKa (2011 Január 2)

“Valahányszor új helyre jutunk, új világ ébred bennünk is. A változással és fejlődéssel szükségszerűen együtt járó szorongást elkerülendő, sokszor csökönyösen ragaszkodnánk a megszokotthoz. A veszélytelen egyformaságba csimpaszkodva mindent és mindenkit szeretnénk olyan biztosra venni, mint a napfelkeltét, olyan állandóan tudni, mint a csillagokat. De nem lehet. Az élet folyamat, mozgás, átalakulás. Bármennyire szeretetnénk „visszatartani a hajnalt”, a változás az egyetlen, amiben biztosak lehetünk.” (*Harriet Lerner*)


----------



## DuhajKa (2011 Január 2)

“Ezer évnyi hírnév múlhat egy órányi viselkedésen.”


----------



## DuhajKa (2011 Január 2)

“Sosem tudhatod milyen eredményei lesznek a cselekedeteidnek, de ha nem cselekszel eredményük sem lesz.” (*Mahatma Gandhi*)


----------



## DuhajKa (2011 Január 2)

“Miért ismételjük meg elődeink hibáit, amikor annyi új hibát kell még ejtenünk?” (*Bertrand Russell*)


----------



## DuhajKa (2011 Január 2)

“Az élet túlságosan rövid ahhoz, hogy huzamosabb időn át haragudjunk az emberekre, és mindent elraktározzunk, ami fáj.” (*Charlotte Brontë – Jane Eyre*


----------



## DuhajKa (2011 Január 2)

“Sohasem veszíthetjük el, amiben egyszer örömünket leltük. Mindazok, akiket mélyen szeretünk, részünkké válnak.” (*Helen Keller*)


----------



## DuhajKa (2011 Január 2)

“Az öröm, amin osztozunk, kétszeres öröm. A bánat, amin osztozunk, félbánat.”


----------



## DuhajKa (2011 Január 2)

“A győzni akarás mit sem ér, ha nincs meg az akaraterőnk a felkészüléshez.” (*Juma Ikangaa*)


----------



## DuhajKa (2011 Január 2)

“A történelem bebizonyította, hogy a legnevezetesebb győztesek rendszerint nyomasztó nehézségekkel kerültek szembe, mielőtt teljes diadalt arattak. Győzelmük titka az, hogy sohasem szegte kedvüket a vereség.” (*B. C. Forbes*)


----------



## DuhajKa (2011 Január 2)

A hibák visszajelzések a teljesítményünkről. A győztesek sokkal több hibát követnek el, mint a vesztesek. Ezért tartoznak ők a győztesekhez. Több visszajelzést kapnak, mivel többször próbálkoznak. Az egyik legnagyobb baj a vesztesekkel az, hogy hibáikat túl komolyan veszik, és nem veszik észre a bennük rejlő lehetőségeket.” (*Andrew Matthews – Élj Vidáman*)


----------



## DuhajKa (2011 Január 2)

“Amikor a szeretet nem győz le mindent, akkor a házi sütik következnek.”


----------



## DuhajKa (2011 Január 2)

“Anya az, aki szeret és támogat, miközben te az álmaidat kergeted.”


----------



## DuhajKa (2011 Január 2)

“Ha sosem engeded szabadjára a gyermekeidet, hogyan tanulják meg, hogy mindig visszajöhetnek hozzád?”


----------



## mikee64 (2011 Január 2)

köszi


----------



## mikee64 (2011 Január 2)

gyűjtöm a hozzászólásokat


----------



## mikee64 (2011 Január 2)

mert kell 20


----------



## mikee64 (2011 Január 2)

a 2 nap nem kerülhető ki valahogy?


----------



## barnus20 (2011 Január 2)

Hello! Uj tag vagyok es probalom elerni a 20 hozzaszolast, remelem hamar osszejon...


----------



## mikee64 (2011 Január 2)

most kellene letöltenem valamit


----------



## barnus20 (2011 Január 2)

mar csak 18 kell!


----------



## mikee64 (2011 Január 2)

nem két nap múlva


----------



## mikee64 (2011 Január 2)

valami ötlet?


----------



## barnus20 (2011 Január 2)

le szeretnek tolteni 1 konyvet, mert nem tudtam megszerezni...


----------



## mikee64 (2011 Január 2)

hahó!! tud segíteni valaki?


----------



## mikee64 (2011 Január 2)

a 12 hiányzó üzenet hamar megvan


----------



## mikee64 (2011 Január 2)

12


----------



## mikee64 (2011 Január 2)

11


----------



## mikee64 (2011 Január 2)

10


----------



## mikee64 (2011 Január 2)

9


----------



## mikee64 (2011 Január 2)

8


----------



## mikee64 (2011 Január 2)

7


----------



## mikee64 (2011 Január 2)

6


----------



## mikee64 (2011 Január 2)

5


----------



## mikee64 (2011 Január 2)

4


----------



## mikee64 (2011 Január 2)

3


----------



## mikee64 (2011 Január 2)

2


----------



## mikee64 (2011 Január 2)

1


----------



## mikee64 (2011 Január 2)

a 2 napra nincs semmi ötlet?


----------



## piros55 (2011 Január 2)

*b.u.é.k.*


----------



## picipocak (2011 Január 2)

üdvözlet swindonból


----------



## Akyrea (2011 Január 2)

Boldog Új Évet Kívánok!


----------



## gyenge_anita (2011 Január 2)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


Köszi


----------



## sentinel49 (2011 Január 2)

*gyorsan ,gyorsan*



Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


szép estét


----------



## sentinel49 (2011 Január 2)

Boldog Új Évet!


----------



## sentinel49 (2011 Január 2)

Szedjük össze a józan paraszti eszünk(Utánna eszünk)


----------



## sentinel49 (2011 Január 2)

*gyorsan ,gyorsan*



Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


szép estét
Beköszönök Boldog Új évet!


----------



## sentinel49 (2011 Január 2)

*gyorsan ,gyorsan*




Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


szép estét
Beköszönök Boldog Új évet!
Halihó


----------



## DocMast (2011 Január 2)

Üdv mindenkinek Pécsről


----------



## DocMast (2011 Január 2)

Kívánok mindenkinek a 2011-es évre minden jót !


----------



## sentinel49 (2011 Január 2)

1valaky írta:


> szuper vagykiss


Boldog Új Évet!


----------



## bogbog (2011 Január 2)

Hello mindenkinek,
jó ez az új év, ugye?


----------



## bogbog (2011 Január 2)

sentinel49 írta:


> boldog új évet!



buék!!!!


----------



## kinggil (2011 Január 2)

miért kell 20 hozzászólást összegyűjteni ahhoz hogy valamit csinálhassunk ? ez őrültség.


----------



## Camiee (2011 Január 2)

Heló mindenki! Hát akkor most szépen összeszedegetem azt a 20 hozzászólást. Hogy kitalálta ezt ki?


----------



## Camiee (2011 Január 2)




----------



## Camiee (2011 Január 2)

)


----------



## Camiee (2011 Január 2)

))


----------



## Camiee (2011 Január 2)

És még azt is nézi másolat-e...!
Kis okos!


----------



## Camiee (2011 Január 2)

:d


----------



## Camiee (2011 Január 2)

Tornyos-csipkés palotája 
csupa csillám, csupa dér,
fagyot fúvó szelek szárnyán 
minden télen útra kél.


----------



## Camiee (2011 Január 2)

Sok-sok termét szellő járja, 
hóbortosan lépeget,
incselkedő kacajától 
hegyen-völgyön dér rezeg


----------



## Camiee (2011 Január 2)

Hófehér a kastély tornya, 
várfalakon a grádics,
hófehéren sziporkráznak, 
fehérlenek a fák is.


----------



## Camiee (2011 Január 2)

Jégkristály a tornyok fala, 
fagyos jéglap az ablak, 
sziporkázó felületén
jégvirágok fakadnak


----------



## Camiee (2011 Január 2)

Virágmintás ablakait 
szélsebesen kitárja, 
milliónyi csillámpelyhet 
szitál le, a világra.


----------



## Camiee (2011 Január 2)

Széllel bélelt hálóterme 
gyémántfényű hókristály,
harisnyáját jégből szövi,
sosem költ a zoknisnál.


----------



## Camiee (2011 Január 2)

Palástját, ha meglebbenti,
száz hófelhő száll tova, 
metsző szélvész rója útját,
jeges lesz a vár foka.


----------



## Camiee (2011 Január 2)

Később aztán tovaszáguld,
s jéghintóval vágtázva
fagyot lehel, zúzmarát hint 
tölgyekre és nyárfákra.


----------



## Camiee (2011 Január 2)

Vad kacajjal tovaszállva,
felhők fodrán suhanva
hópongyolát kanyarít 
a jéggé dermedt utakra.


----------



## Camiee (2011 Január 2)

Sose pihen, unatkozik,
sok a dolga rengeteg:
jégszíve csak akkor boldog, 
ha tombol a fergeteg.


----------



## Camiee (2011 Január 2)

Egyik kedvenc kis kori versikém a télről.


----------



## Camiee (2011 Január 2)

Elindultam egy fűszálon,
– hogy a világot megjárom...
Csigaút, csigaút, 
ki tudja, hogy hova jut?


----------



## Camiee (2011 Január 2)

Feljutottam jó messzire, 
fű szálának közepére.
– Uramfia, ott az út 
nagy hirtelen visszafut:


----------



## Camiee (2011 Január 2)

földre hajlott a fű szála. 
Nem mehettem a világba.
Csigaút, csigaút,
most már tudom, hova jut


----------



## Camiee (2011 Január 2)

Háhh és megvan!! Köszöntem a helyet!


----------



## Feldin (2011 Január 3)

Üdv csapat!
Csak elkezdem én is ezeket a hozzászólásokat 
Köszönet mindenkinek a sok könyvvért!


----------



## Feldin (2011 Január 3)

DocMast írta:


> Kívánok mindenkinek a 2011-es évre minden jót !



Buék


----------



## Feldin (2011 Január 3)

kinggil írta:


> miért kell 20 hozzászólást összegyűjteni ahhoz hogy valamit csinálhassunk ? ez őrültség.



most épp eléggé egyetértek.


----------



## Feldin (2011 Január 3)

Camiee írta:


> Heló mindenki! Hát akkor most szépen összeszedegetem azt a 20 hozzászólást. Hogy kitalálta ezt ki?



gondolom az admin.


----------



## Feldin (2011 Január 3)

sentinel49 írta:


> boldog új évet!


buék


----------



## Feldin (2011 Január 3)

6


----------



## Feldin (2011 Január 3)

7 *,*


----------



## Feldin (2011 Január 3)

8


----------



## Feldin (2011 Január 3)

9
:55:


----------



## Feldin (2011 Január 3)

10


----------



## Feldin (2011 Január 3)

11


----------



## ezisvagyok (2011 Január 3)

Sziasztok, jó estét / napot mindenkinek.


----------



## Feldin (2011 Január 3)

12


----------



## Feldin (2011 Január 3)

ezisvagyok írta:


> Sziasztok, jó estét / napot mindenkinek.


üdv az írogatók közt


----------



## Feldin (2011 Január 3)

:--:kiss14


----------



## Feldin (2011 Január 3)

15:d:8:


----------



## Feldin (2011 Január 3)

16161616
kiss


----------



## Feldin (2011 Január 3)

17


----------



## Feldin (2011 Január 3)

18 o.o


----------



## Feldin (2011 Január 3)

19


----------



## Feldin (2011 Január 3)

20!:111:


----------



## Feldin (2011 Január 3)

21


----------



## ynka (2011 Január 3)

*a*

a


----------



## ynka (2011 Január 3)

b


----------



## ynka (2011 Január 3)

c


----------



## ynka (2011 Január 3)

d


----------



## ynka (2011 Január 3)

e


----------



## ynka (2011 Január 3)

f


----------



## ynka (2011 Január 3)

g


----------



## ynka (2011 Január 3)

h


----------



## ynka (2011 Január 3)

i


----------



## ynka (2011 Január 3)

j


----------



## ynka (2011 Január 3)

k


----------



## ynka (2011 Január 3)

l


----------



## ynka (2011 Január 3)

m


----------



## ynka (2011 Január 3)

n


----------



## ynka (2011 Január 3)

o


----------



## ynka (2011 Január 3)

p


----------



## ynka (2011 Január 3)

q


----------



## ynka (2011 Január 3)

r


----------



## ynka (2011 Január 3)

t


----------



## ynka (2011 Január 3)

u


----------



## anyad.hu (2011 Január 3)

ohh yehh


----------



## anyad.hu (2011 Január 3)

anyád!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## anyad.hu (2011 Január 3)

naszod


----------



## anyad.hu (2011 Január 3)

segghurok


----------



## anyad.hu (2011 Január 3)

baszodaszod


----------



## anyad.hu (2011 Január 3)

kurvaanyádfehérmagyarországstb


----------



## anyad.hu (2011 Január 3)

aloha


----------



## anyad.hu (2011 Január 3)

csecsszopogyurcsanyésorbánanyádapádnagyapád


----------



## anyad.hu (2011 Január 3)

naszádhuroktevekötőfarok


----------



## sdsd (2011 Január 3)

haliho


----------



## adélmohacs (2011 Január 3)

fleki22 írta:


> A tűzsárkány birodalma(Fire & Ice)2008.....................DVDRIP XVID HUNDUB
> 
> 
> 
> ...


köszönöm


----------



## adélmohacs (2011 Január 3)

Kremi írta:


> *Alfa és Omega
> (Alpha and Omega)*
> 
> színes, szinkronizált, amerikai-indiai animációs film, 88 perc, 2010
> ...


rhx


----------



## adélmohacs (2011 Január 3)

haszon írta:


> Zorall -4.
> http://data.hu/get/3357224/04._Zorall_-_Ballag_a_katona.mp3


köszi


----------



## adélmohacs (2011 Január 3)

exile írta:


> _Robson Green and Jerome Flynn - Unchained Melody  _
> <object width="580" height="40">
> 
> 
> ...


köszi


----------



## adélmohacs (2011 Január 3)

atyámfia írta:


> *
> Boldog új évet kívánok mindenkinek! *
> A csatolásokkal kapcsolatban pedig kevesebb bosszúságot. Már a 20. számot csatoltam mikor eltűnt az első négy, kettőt újra feltöltöttem, ekkor az összes köddé vált. *
> 
> ...


köszike


----------



## adélmohacs (2011 Január 3)

de szerettem


----------



## adélmohacs (2011 Január 3)

tudorka75 írta:


> Fekete-fehér,magyar film,59 perc
> TVrip
> 
> 
> ...


köszi


----------



## adélmohacs (2011 Január 3)

tudorka75 írta:


> fekete-fehér magyar játékfilm, 94 perc
> TVrip
> 
> 
> ...


de jó köszönöm


----------



## adélmohacs (2011 Január 3)

tudorka75 írta:


> fekete-fehér, magyar játékfilm, 69 perc,
> TVrip
> 
> 
> ...


puszi érte


----------



## adélmohacs (2011 Január 3)

jjflash írta:


> 56 csepp vér 2007
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## adélmohacs (2011 Január 3)

Vindorf írta:


> Kojak Budapesten 1980
> Tvrip Hotfilefficeffice" /><o>></o>>
> fekete-fehér, magyar vígjáték, 103 perc<o>></o>>
> <o>></o>>
> ...


köszike


----------



## adélmohacs (2011 Január 3)

zsoltyy írta:


> Szinglik éjszakája
> 
> színes, magyar romantikus - akció - vígjáték 95 perc, 2009 (12)
> 
> ...


....


----------



## adélmohacs (2011 Január 3)

zsebibaba1 írta:


> A koppányi aga testamentuma
> (1968)
> 
> Párviadalban legyõzi a koppányi agát a török elnyomás idején az ifjú Babocsai László. Végrendeletében Oglu ráhagyja leányát és minden vagyonát. A kincsrõl tudomást szerez a környéken fosztogató vallon zsoldos csapat is. Harcba keverednek egymással, és a kemény viadalban László fogságba esik. Barátai és vitézei azonban kiszabadítják az ellenség börtönébõl. Igaz, a kincs elvész, de megmarad számára a legnagyobb érték: Dusmáta, a török lány hûsége és igaz szerelme.
> ...


régen láttam köszi


----------



## AnnAeniko (2011 Január 3)

Nagyon ízletesnek ígérkezik ez a recept


----------



## kerymi (2011 Január 3)

*Köszönöm*



Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg



Köszönöm!://:


----------



## kerymi (2011 Január 3)

Haliho.


----------



## kerymi (2011 Január 3)

B.U.É.K mindenkinek!


----------



## kerymi (2011 Január 3)

Éljen a Hűség Városa!


----------



## kerymi (2011 Január 3)

Magyar, lengyel két jó barát.


----------



## kerymi (2011 Január 3)

Inkább egy pocakot a sörtől, mint egy púpot a melótól.


----------



## gergelylukacs (2011 Január 3)

Érik a szőlő hajlik a vessző


----------



## gergelylukacs (2011 Január 3)

Bodor a levele


----------



## gergelylukacs (2011 Január 3)

Két szegény legény szántani menne, de nincsen kenyere


----------



## gergelylukacs (2011 Január 3)

Hull a szíva a fáró, most jövök a tanyáró DDDDDDDD (Ezt nagyon szeretem, friss hírek a nagy világból)


----------



## gergelylukacs (2011 Január 3)

20


----------



## gergelylukacs (2011 Január 3)

Egyszer egy királyfi mit gondolt magában


----------



## gergelylukacs (2011 Január 3)

Adsza babám a kezedet forogjunk egyet


----------



## gergelylukacs (2011 Január 3)

Pál kata péter jó reggelt


----------



## gergelylukacs (2011 Január 3)

Szabadság, egyenlőség, testvériség


----------



## kerymi (2011 Január 3)

*Hiszek egy Istenben, hiszek egy hazában:**
**Hiszek egy isteni örök igazságban,**
**Hiszek Magyarország feltámadásában.*


----------



## kerymi (2011 Január 3)

*ÚJÉVI KÖSZÖNTŐ 2011-re.*

*
Adjon Isten minden szépet,*

* Irigyeknek békességet,*

* Adjon Isten minden jót,*

*Hazug szájba igaz szót. *

*Hontalannak menedéket,*

*Éhezőknek eleséget, *

*Tollat író kezébe, *

*Puját asszony ölébe. *

*Legényeknek feleséget, *

*Szegényeknek nyereséget, *

*Áfonyát a havasra, *

*Pisztrángot a patakba. *

*Istenhitet a pogánynak, *

*Hű szeretőt a leánynak, *

*Szép időben jó vetést, *

*Szomorúknak feledést . *

*Sarkvidékre hideg telet, *

*Az árváknak jó kenyeret, *

*Fegyvereknek nyugalmat, *

*Szelíd szónak hatalmat.
Betegeknek egészséget, *

*Fuldoklóknak reménységet, *

*Vitorlának jó szelet, *

*Napfényből is őleget. 
Jó lövést az ordasokra, *

*Nyíló ajtót vaskapukra,
Vándoroknak fogadót – *

*Isten adjon minden jót!*

*
Székelyudvarhelyről!*


----------



## kerymi (2011 Január 3)

[FONT=&quot]Jertek elő az ősi ködből,
ti honfoglaló magyarok,

[/FONT]


----------



## kerymi (2011 Január 3)

[FONT=&quot]hányjátok el a kőt a kőről,
ajzzátok fel jó nyilatok.

[/FONT]


----------



## kerymi (2011 Január 3)

[FONT=&quot]Nem alhattok a kopjás sírban,
nem ad nyugalmat az idő,

[/FONT]


----------



## kerymi (2011 Január 3)

[FONT=&quot]nincs balzsam már a Csaba-sírban,
a búzának is alja nő.

[/FONT]


----------



## kerymi (2011 Január 3)

[FONT=&quot]Dicső fajunkat pokol fojtja,
nem nyughat békén a magyar,

[/FONT]


----------



## kerymi (2011 Január 3)

[FONT=&quot]nyíljék meg minden sír hát sorra,
vagy kimos a vérzivatar.

[/FONT]


----------



## kerymi (2011 Január 3)

[FONT=&quot]Elő hát a jó régi karddal,
nyergeljétek a méneket,

[/FONT]


----------



## kerymi (2011 Január 3)

[FONT=&quot]jöjjön Előd a puzdrás haddal,
ne menjen követ értetek.

[/FONT]


----------



## kerymi (2011 Január 3)

[FONT=&quot]Szálljon fehér ménjére Árpád,
Botond suhintson buzogányt,

[/FONT]


----------



## kerymi (2011 Január 3)

[FONT=&quot]hagyjátok ott a sötét vártát,
és öltsetek új kacagányt.

[/FONT]


----------



## kerymi (2011 Január 3)

[FONT=&quot]Nem sokasodunk ezer éve,
rút férgek álnok foga mar,

[/FONT]


----------



## kerymi (2011 Január 3)

[FONT=&quot]folyamként ömlik drága vére,
lábán sem állhat a magyar.

[/FONT]


----------



## kerymi (2011 Január 3)

Béla deák _(Kanada)_: Riadó (1982) - Részlet
Esztergomi frankások kerestetnek - 1968 A


----------



## marryca (2011 Január 3)

szeretném megkérdezni! félévenként kell a 20 hozzászólás??????????


----------



## Crazy_JS (2011 Január 3)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg



Jelen vagyok


----------



## kovacsne79 (2011 Január 3)

Nagyon szépen köszönöm.


----------



## kovacsne79 (2011 Január 3)

Tudom van köszönöm gomb


----------



## kovacsne79 (2011 Január 3)

Jókat irtok ide


----------



## bogbog (2011 Január 3)

Jó reggelt!


----------



## bogbog (2011 Január 3)

Crazy_JS írta:


> Jelen vagyok



Én is, én is!


----------



## bogbog (2011 Január 3)

Én értem, hogy azért kell a 20 hozzászólás, hogy ne lehessen automatikusan valaki teljesjogú tag, de ehhez 10 hsz is elég lenne...


----------



## Nóricsku (2011 Január 3)

Hiszek egy Istenben, hiszek egy hazában,
Hiszek egy isteni örök igazságban,
Hiszek Magyarország feltámadásában.

Ez az én vallásom, ez az én életem,
Ezért a keresztet vállaimra veszem,
Ezért magamat is reá feszíttetem.

Szeretném harsogni kétkedők fülébe,
Szeretném égetni reszketők lelkébe,
Lángbetűkkel írni véres magyar égre:

Ez a hit a fegyver, hatalom és élet,
Ezzel porba zúzod minden ellenséged,
Ezzel megválthatod minden szenvedésed.

E jelszót, ha írod lobogód selymére,
Ezt, ha belevésed kardod pengéjébe,
Halottak országát feltámasztod véle.

Harcos, ki ezt hiszed, csatádat megnyerted,
Munkás, ki ennek élsz, boldog jövőd veted,
Asszony, ki tanítod, áldott lesz a neved.

Férfi, ki ennek élsz, dicsőséget vettél,
Polgár, ki ezzel kélsz, új hazát szereztél,
Magyar, e szent hittel mindent visszanyertél.

Mert a hit az erő, mert aki hisz, győzött,
Mert az minden halál és kárhozat fölött
Az élet Urával szövetséget kötött.

Annak nincs többé rém, mitől megijedjen,
Annak vas a szíve minden vésszel szemben,
Minden pokol ellen, mert véle az Isten!

Annak lába nyomán zöldül a temető,
Virágdíszbe borul az eltiport mező,
Édes madárdaltól hangos lesz az erdő.

Napsugártól fényes lesz a házatája,
Mézes a kenyere, boldogság tanyája,
Minden nemzetségén az Isten áldása.

Magyar! te most árva, elhagyott, veszendő,
Minden nemzetek közt lenn a földön fekvő,
Magyar legyen hited s tied a jövendő.



Magyar, legyen hited és lészen országod,
Minden nemzetek közt az első, az áldott,
Isten amit néked címeredbe vágott.

Szíved is dobogja, szavad is hirdesse,
Ajkad ezt rebegje, reggel, délben, este,
Véreddé hogy váljon az ige, az eszme:

Hiszek egy Istenben, hiszek egy hazában,
Hiszek egy isteni örök igazságban,
Hiszek Magyarország feltámadásában!


----------



## bogbog (2011 Január 3)

De az is biztos, hogy egy jó gép akárhányat tud írni, és még értelmesebbet is mint amit itt szerencsétlenkedünk...


----------



## bogbog (2011 Január 3)

Na, a versekig nem jutok el talán, bár egyszerübb idézni mint írni.


----------



## bogbog (2011 Január 3)

Ja, és nincs hosszú dupla ékezetem, csak azért írtam rövid ü-vel....


----------



## bogbog (2011 Január 3)

Jaj, és ma még magamról kell egy ajánlólevelet írnom, ez szörnyu"!!!


----------



## bogbog (2011 Január 3)

Ez a legnagyobb kitolás, megkérsz valakit, hogy írjon egy ajánlólevelet, az meg azt mondja, hogy írd meg, o" szívesen aláírja. De drága!


----------



## bogbog (2011 Január 3)

Na, akkor inkább neki is látok, majd ebéd után benézek. Jó munkát mindenkinek!


----------



## bogbog (2011 Január 3)

Hú el se hiszem, de megírtam az ajánlólevelet! Na jó, átírtam egy régebbibo"l, de akkor is!


----------



## bogbog (2011 Január 3)

Most már csak át kell nézni, hogy jó-e az angolsága, aztán elküldöm.


----------



## bogbog (2011 Január 3)

De elo"bb megnézem, hogy le tudom-e tölteni a könyvet, amit kinéztem magamnak...
További szép napot mindenkinek!


----------



## bogbog (2011 Január 3)

Hmmm, még mindig csak tag vagyok, szóval lehet kell még egy hsz...


----------



## bogbog (2011 Január 3)

Hiába a 21 hsz és hogy tavaly regisztráltam, még mindig nem vagyok állandó tag, csak sima tag. pedig nem is hülyeségeket írtam. Persze az értelmes hozzászólás fogalma elég tág, és az is világos, hogy ez nem egy letölto"s oldal, de azért azokat a kezdo"ket se kell büntetni, akik úgy találtak ide, hogy esetleg egy jó könyvet kerestek a neten...


----------



## bogbog (2011 Január 3)

Na, mindegy, akkor most altatom a dolgot, hátha estére jobb lesz a helyzet.


----------



## pausz (2011 Január 3)

*közmondások*

Ki korán kel aranyat lel!


----------



## w_lindi (2011 Január 3)

Szép napot Budapest, és BUÉK!


----------



## w_lindi (2011 Január 3)

ja... jelen


----------



## w_lindi (2011 Január 3)

1 tag és 1 vendég jelen


----------



## nessie2011 (2011 Január 3)

jelen 1


----------



## nessie2011 (2011 Január 3)

jelen2


----------



## Norbee741 (2011 Január 3)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


Ezer köszönet és hála neked érte


----------



## nessie2011 (2011 Január 3)

Márpedig a lócitrom nem füge - tartja a józan flamand mondás.


----------



## nessie2011 (2011 Január 3)

Pár éve beírom a naptáramba ezt a mondatot az első lapra.


----------



## nessie2011 (2011 Január 3)

Kicsit pesszimista évkezdés, de igaznak biztos, hogy igaz.


----------



## nessie2011 (2011 Január 3)

Ez a 10.


----------



## pausz (2011 Január 3)

addig jár a korsó a kútra, míg...


----------



## pausz (2011 Január 3)

Sok lúd disznót győz.


----------



## pausz (2011 Január 3)

Ne szólj szám, nem fáj fejem.


----------



## pausz (2011 Január 3)

A hazug embert hamarabb utolérik, mint a sánta kutyát.


----------



## pausz (2011 Január 3)

Sokat akar a szarka, de nem bírja a farka.


----------



## pausz (2011 Január 3)

Lassú víz partot mos.


----------



## pausz (2011 Január 3)

Jó pap is holtig tanul.


----------



## pausz (2011 Január 3)

Addig nyújtózkodj, míg a takaród ér.


----------



## pausz (2011 Január 3)

Ki mint veti ágyát, úgy alussza álmát.


----------



## Feri188 (2011 Január 3)

*Üdvözlet*

Sziasztok!
Nagyon jónak tűnik ez a fórum, kár, hogy csak most fedeztem fel...


----------



## Feri188 (2011 Január 3)

Sziasztok


----------



## pausz (2011 Január 3)

Nem esik messze az alma a fájától.


----------



## pausz (2011 Január 3)

Sokat akar a szarka, de nem bírja a farka.


----------



## pausz (2011 Január 3)

Hamar munka ritkán jó.


----------



## pausz (2011 Január 3)

Nem eszik olyan forrón a kását.


----------



## blz (2011 Január 3)

1


----------



## blz (2011 Január 3)

2


----------



## pausz (2011 Január 3)

Sok kicsi sokra megy.


----------



## blz (2011 Január 3)

3


----------



## pausz (2011 Január 3)

Egyszer volt Budán kutyavásár.


----------



## blz (2011 Január 3)

4


----------



## blz (2011 Január 3)

5


----------



## blz (2011 Január 3)

6


----------



## pausz (2011 Január 3)

Jó tett helyébe jót várj.


----------



## blz (2011 Január 3)

7


----------



## blz (2011 Január 3)

8


----------



## pausz (2011 Január 3)

Láttam én már karón varjút.


----------



## pausz (2011 Január 3)

Megette a kenyere javát.


----------



## blz (2011 Január 3)

9


----------



## pausz (2011 Január 3)

Megtanít kesztyűbe dudálni.


----------



## blz (2011 Január 3)

10


----------



## pausz (2011 Január 3)

Kivágja a rezet.


----------



## blz (2011 Január 3)

11


----------



## blz (2011 Január 3)

12


----------



## blz (2011 Január 3)

13


----------



## blz (2011 Január 3)

14


----------



## blz (2011 Január 3)

15


----------



## blz (2011 Január 3)

16


----------



## blz (2011 Január 3)

17


----------



## blz (2011 Január 3)

18


----------



## blz (2011 Január 3)

19


----------



## blz (2011 Január 3)

20


----------



## blz (2011 Január 3)

Üdvözlök mindenkit!


----------



## andika1st (2011 Január 3)

Szép gyűjtemény van itt! Gratulálok nektek!


----------



## farkas888 (2011 Január 3)

21. Üdvözlet Mindenkinek!


----------



## farkas888 (2011 Január 3)

22. Szép napot!


----------



## farkas888 (2011 Január 3)

23. Boldog Új Évet!


----------



## lakatoswinetou (2011 Január 3)

A1


----------



## lakatoswinetou (2011 Január 3)

B2


----------



## lakatoswinetou (2011 Január 3)

C3


----------



## lakatoswinetou (2011 Január 3)

D4


----------



## Maria&Marika (2011 Január 3)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


Jó volt a választásom


----------



## Maria&Marika (2011 Január 3)

szeretnék közétek tartozni teljesértékű tagként


----------



## sosee3 (2011 Január 3)

köszi


----------



## sosee3 (2011 Január 3)

24


----------



## Maria&Marika (2011 Január 3)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


máris kedhetjük, mi a kérdés még nem látom?


----------



## sosee3 (2011 Január 3)

Jobb ma egy veréb, mint holnap egy túzok!


----------



## sosee3 (2011 Január 3)

buék 2011!


----------



## lakatoswinetou (2011 Január 3)

E5


----------



## lakatoswinetou (2011 Január 3)

F6


----------



## lakatoswinetou (2011 Január 3)

G7


----------



## lakatoswinetou (2011 Január 3)

H8


----------



## lakatoswinetou (2011 Január 3)

I9


----------



## sosee3 (2011 Január 3)

én is gyűjtöm, úgyh hajrá!


----------



## lakatoswinetou (2011 Január 3)

J10


----------



## sosee3 (2011 Január 3)

11


----------



## sosee3 (2011 Január 3)

13655


----------



## sosee3 (2011 Január 3)

ma vagy holnap?


----------



## sosee3 (2011 Január 3)

de jó lenne aludni :S


----------



## WOF (2011 Január 3)

Sajt


----------



## lakatoswinetou (2011 Január 3)

K11


----------



## lakatoswinetou (2011 Január 3)

L12


----------



## lakatoswinetou (2011 Január 3)

M13


----------



## lakatoswinetou (2011 Január 3)

N14


----------



## lakatoswinetou (2011 Január 3)

O15


----------



## lakatoswinetou (2011 Január 3)

P16


----------



## lakatoswinetou (2011 Január 3)

Q17


----------



## lakatoswinetou (2011 Január 3)

R18


----------



## sosee3 (2011 Január 3)

26 viszont szépet!


----------



## sosee3 (2011 Január 3)

és vidámat, szórakoztatót


----------



## sosee3 (2011 Január 3)

meg persze pihebtetot


----------



## sosee3 (2011 Január 3)

t5


----------



## sosee3 (2011 Január 3)

what's up?


----------



## sosee3 (2011 Január 3)

i see you


----------



## sosee3 (2011 Január 3)

good luck


----------



## Maria&Marika (2011 Január 3)

lakatoswinetou írta:


> R18



mit szólsz ehhez lakatoswinetou


----------



## sosee3 (2011 Január 3)

20.


----------



## sosee3 (2011 Január 3)

legyen 21! az szerencsés


----------



## Maria&Marika (2011 Január 3)

ma ez R18, számomra egyenlőre rejtély


----------



## Maria&Marika (2011 Január 3)

szerencsés szám a 3 is, magyarul 3 az igazság


----------



## Ildus16 (2011 Január 3)

sziasztok


----------



## Ildus16 (2011 Január 3)

A01


----------



## Ildus16 (2011 Január 3)

"A szeretet kérés nélkül ad,


----------



## Ildus16 (2011 Január 3)

makacskodás nélkül elfogad,


----------



## Ildus16 (2011 Január 3)

késlekedés nélkül megbocsát


----------



## Ildus16 (2011 Január 3)

és csak saját elégtelensége miatt szenved


----------



## Ildus16 (2011 Január 3)

"Néha az életben, te találsz egy különleges barátot.


----------



## Ildus16 (2011 Január 3)

Valaki, aki megváltoztatja az életedet azáltal, hogy csak része annak.


----------



## Ildus16 (2011 Január 3)

Valaki, aki megnevettet addig, amíg nem tudod abbahagyni.


----------



## lakatoswinetou (2011 Január 3)

S19


----------



## Ildus16 (2011 Január 3)

Valaki, aki meggyőz téged, hogy valóban van egy bezárt


----------



## Ildus16 (2011 Január 3)

ajtó,


----------



## lakatoswinetou (2011 Január 3)

T20


----------



## Ildus16 (2011 Január 3)

ami csak arra vár, hogy kinyisd.


----------



## Ildus16 (2011 Január 3)

Ez az örök barátság."(LL)


----------



## Ildus16 (2011 Január 3)

A buta nem emlékszik és nem bocsát meg; a naiv emlékszik és megbocsát; a bölcs megbocsát, de nem felejt.
/Thomas Stephen Szasz/


----------



## Ildus16 (2011 Január 3)

Görcsösen erőlködünk, hogy valóra váltsuk az álmainkat: mindazt, amiről azt gondoljuk, hogy jobbá teszi az életünket. Hajszoljuk a pénzt, a népszerűséget, a hírnevet, közben elveszítünk mindent, ami igazán fontos: az egyszerű dolgokat, a társaságot, a családot, a szeretetet. Mindazt, amit valószínűleg már megszereztünk


----------



## Ildus16 (2011 Január 3)

Elmúlt percek fénye majd emlék lesz csupán. Elmerengsz a régi lángok parazsán. Mosoly ül a szádon vagy könnyes a szemed? Az emlék a tiéd, ilyen volt az életed!


----------



## Ildus16 (2011 Január 3)

*"Álmodj, amit csak akarsz; menj, ahova szeretnél; légy az, aki szeretnél, mert csak egy életed van és csak egy lehetôséged, hogy olyan dolgokat csinálj, amit szeretnél."*

*Paulo Coelho *


----------



## Ildus16 (2011 Január 3)

„Az igazi ajándék csak annak szólhat aki kapja és csak attól aki adja."


----------



## Ildus16 (2011 Január 3)

Nem tudom, mit rejt a sorsod, mosolyt hoz-e vagy könnyeket. Tanuld meg hát feledni a rosszat, s őrizd meg a boldog perceket.​


----------



## Ildus16 (2011 Január 3)

Az életünk egy menet a világ körhintáján: befizettek rá minket, pedig nem kértük...


----------



## Ildus16 (2011 Január 3)

A legjobb, amit tehetünk hát, hogy élvezzük a dolgot, sírni pedig ráérünk majd akkor, ha le kell szállni... ​


----------



## sosee3 (2011 Január 3)

szia!nkösziiii


----------



## lacig74 (2011 Január 3)

*Jelentett elem*

Hello Mindenkinek!

Ez a web oldal egy nagyon jó lehetőség!!!!

Nyilas/Skorpió

01


----------



## Kisbolha (2011 Január 3)

Halálon innen, Életen túl,


----------



## Kisbolha (2011 Január 3)

Csak férfi-ember juthat oda,


----------



## Kisbolha (2011 Január 3)

Csak szomorú hím juthat oda:


----------



## Kisbolha (2011 Január 3)

Ködben, homályban alszik, alszik


----------



## Kisbolha (2011 Január 3)

A csók-palota.


----------



## Kisbolha (2011 Január 3)

Ezer szobában ezer asszony,


----------



## Kisbolha (2011 Január 3)

Fehér, szép asszony várva piheg,


----------



## Kisbolha (2011 Január 3)

Forró, nagy asszony várva piheg


----------



## Kisbolha (2011 Január 3)

S mint tűzharang, úgy csendül, úgy kong,


----------



## Kisbolha (2011 Január 3)

Úgy ver a szíved.


----------



## chilasoho (2011 Január 3)

hello


----------



## Kisbolha (2011 Január 3)

Ajtót ajtóra lopva nyitsz ki,


----------



## Kisbolha (2011 Január 3)

Mindenütt asszony és nyoszolya,


----------



## Kisbolha (2011 Január 3)

Parfüm, tűz, asszony és nyoszolya,


----------



## Kisbolha (2011 Január 3)

Csók-labirint és ezer asszony


----------



## Kisbolha (2011 Január 3)

És ezer soha.


----------



## Kisbolha (2011 Január 3)

Ott fogsz futkosni mindörökké,


----------



## Kisbolha (2011 Január 3)

Gyáván, vacogva, csóktalanul,


----------



## Kisbolha (2011 Január 3)

Jégvirágosan, csóktalanul


----------



## Kisbolha (2011 Január 3)

S barna hajadra a nagy Ősznek


----------



## Kisbolha (2011 Január 3)

Hóharmata hull.


----------



## Kisbolha (2011 Január 3)

/Ady Endre - Az alvó csók-palota/


----------



## MoiraWoolf89 (2011 Január 3)

Üdvözlök Mindenkit! Nagyon Boldog Új Esztendőt kívánok!


----------



## MoiraWoolf89 (2011 Január 3)

Szeretem ezt az idézetet, így szinte értelmesen ütöm itt el az időt a 20 hozzászólásra. 
"Egy porszem világot jelent,
S egy szál vadvirág az eget,
Fogd föl tenyeredben a végtelent,
S egy percben élj évezredet."
/ William Blake/


----------



## olasz48 (2011 Január 3)

*üdv*

Üdv mindenkinek még új vagyok. Mindenkinek Boldog új évet.


----------



## olasz48 (2011 Január 3)

Kárpátaljai Magyar vagyok


----------



## olasz48 (2011 Január 3)

Beregszászban lakom.


----------



## olasz48 (2011 Január 3)

Bolgog Új Esztendőt mindenkinek


----------



## olasz48 (2011 Január 3)

A Főiskolára járok


----------



## olasz48 (2011 Január 3)

Történelem-földrajz szakra


----------



## olasz48 (2011 Január 3)

Az idén fogom befejezni.


----------



## olasz48 (2011 Január 3)

Aztán még nem tudom mit fogok csinálni.


----------



## olasz48 (2011 Január 3)

Lehet hogy tanítani fogok de ez nem biztos.


----------



## olasz48 (2011 Január 3)

amúgy meg még szeretnék tovább is tanulni


----------



## olasz48 (2011 Január 3)

lehet hogy inkább informatikai vonalon megyek tovább


----------



## olasz48 (2011 Január 3)

ahhoz még értek is valamit


----------



## olasz48 (2011 Január 3)

remélem sikerül


----------



## olasz48 (2011 Január 3)

most kicsit nézelődtem a portálon


----------



## olasz48 (2011 Január 3)

nagyon jó


----------



## olasz48 (2011 Január 3)

na már nem sok van hátra


----------



## olasz48 (2011 Január 3)

gondolom nem lehet egyből ide feltülteni dolgokat


----------



## olasz48 (2011 Január 3)

van pár jó könyv itt az oldalon


----------



## olasz48 (2011 Január 3)

nagyon szeretek olvasni


----------



## olasz48 (2011 Január 3)

na mennem kell


----------



## Bonni (2011 Január 3)

Sziasztok! Boldog Új Évet Kívánok Mindenkinek!


----------



## Bonni (2011 Január 3)

Írok pár vicces sms szöveget talán még nem ciki gyorsan elküldeni!


----------



## Bonni (2011 Január 3)

Utolsó napján ennek az évnek a szerencsemalackák megint útra kélnek.
Azt kívánom néked, hogy ha arra járnak, térjenek be hozzá, s maradjanak nálad! BUÉK.


----------



## Bonni (2011 Január 3)

Ünepeljük az Óévet, ezért nemigazán emlékszek
kívántam-e már neked Boldog Új Évet!!!
Hogyha igen bocsi és megyek tovább bulizni!


----------



## Bonni (2011 Január 3)

Ha olykor mégis meggyötör az élet,
azért most örülj a jónak, és a szépnek.
S szívedbe csendüljön mindig az ének:
Hogy vannak, akik mindíg szeretnek téged!


----------



## Bonni (2011 Január 3)

A mai nap szebb, mint más,
a mai nap senki sem hibás.
A mai nap öntse el szívedet a jóság és a szeretet,
s ez tartson ki ameddig lehet!
*Boldog Újévet!*


----------



## Bonni (2011 Január 3)

*Újév *hajnalán megsúgom én néked,
nem lesz túl *boldog az új éved*!
Jönnek szépen, sorban
a bajok és a gondok,
de hogy Te ügyes vagy
és könnyedén megoldod!


----------



## Bonni (2011 Január 3)

Újévi kismalac farka lógjon szádba,
hajnali 6 előtt ne kerülj az ágyba!
Durranjon a pezsgő, szóljon hát az ének.
Ilyen *Boldog új évet kívánok* én néked!


----------



## Bonni (2011 Január 3)

Langy esőben, tömör ködben,
hót részegen mély gödörben,
*Szilveszternek* nehéz napján,
négykézláb az árok partján,
átölelem a világot,
*Boldog Új Évet Kívánok!*


----------



## Bonni (2011 Január 3)

· Utolsó napján ennek az évnek
a szerencsemalackák megint útra kélnek.
Azt kívánom néked, hogy ha arra járnak,
térjenek be hozzád és maradjanak nálad!
*BUÉK*.


----------



## Bonni (2011 Január 3)

Bukócső és pályagumi,
angyalkákon tangabugyi.
Fék, bal három, szemben árok!
*Boldog Új Évet Kívánok!*


----------



## Bonni (2011 Január 3)

Pezsgő habzik a pohárban,
malac repül a szobában,
pezsgőt inni most nem szégyen,
önts nekem úgy is, ha nem kérem,
ma még nagy bulit csinálok,
*Boldog Új Évet Kívánok!*


----------



## Bonni (2011 Január 3)

Ez jó lesz jövő karácsonykor:
· Kellemes Ünnepeket! 
Mikor kigyúlnak a fények, pajkos tündérek zenélnek.
Huncut mosollyal egy rád kacsint, kicsi kendőből egy rád kacsint.
Így adja át az üzenetet: Kellemes Ünnepeket!


----------



## Bonni (2011 Január 3)

Szia Kedvesem!
Elküldöm hozzád a Télapót, jókívánságokkal, az ajándékokat hozzám hozta el! Érdeklődött jó voltál-e? Hát….hazudtam egy picit, ezért telirakta a puttonyát


----------



## Bonni (2011 Január 3)

· Angyalos sms 
Épp most küldtem egy angyalt, hogy vigyázzon rád, de az visszajött mert az angyaloknak nem kell egymásra vigyázniuk!


----------



## Bonni (2011 Január 3)

Itt a télapó…
 Ho-ho-ho, itt a Télapó!
Nem, ez nem AZ a télapó, ez-ez a da-da-dadogó!


----------



## zsan11 (2011 Január 3)

:d


----------



## zsan11 (2011 Január 3)

kéne a 20 hozzászólás izé:d


----------



## zsan11 (2011 Január 3)

abc


----------



## zsan11 (2011 Január 3)

1


----------



## zsan11 (2011 Január 3)

2


----------



## Bonni (2011 Január 3)

Szülinapi sms
 Nem kívánok egyéb átkot,
egyél meg egy hektó mákot.
Minden nap csak 1-1 szemet,
addig élj, míg meg nem eszed.
*Boldog Születésnapot!*


----------



## ghyzzmo (2011 Január 3)

koszi


----------



## egopiros (2011 Január 3)

én nem nagyom értem ezt a 20 hozzászólást SEGÍTSEN VALAKI


----------



## Bonni (2011 Január 3)

Én is a 20-ra hajtok!


----------



## ghyzzmo (2011 Január 3)

Boldog Új Évet Kívánok!


----------



## Bonni (2011 Január 3)

*Születésed napján mit kívánjak neked*

· Születésed napján mit kívánjak neked, gyönyörűt, egyedülit, nagyon-nagyon szépet! Amit csak én kívánok neked és senki más, ami egyedi, akárcsak veled a nagyvilág! Talán azt, hogy sokáig maradj meg nekem, hogy legyél itt mindig egészen mellettem. Ez a kívánság is önző, látod! Ezért egyszerüen csak ISTEN ÉLTESSEN!


----------



## ghyzzmo (2011 Január 3)

hehe , en is azon vagyok hogy meglegyen a 20


----------



## Bonni (2011 Január 3)

*Végre a 20.:*



Csendes éjszakán elkerül az álom
Nagyon jó veled
 

​


Sms kategóriák 


Bálintnapi sms-ek
Csalódott sms-ek
Erotikus, pajzán sms-ek
Farsangi versek
Hiányzol sms-ek
Humoros sms-ek
Húsvéti sms-ek, Húsvéti locsolóversek
Jó éjt sms
Kacérkodó sms-ek
Karácsonyi sms-ek, Mikulás sms, Télapó sms
Mondások, idézetek
Névnapi köszöntő sms-ek
Puszis sms-ek
Reggeli sms-ek
Romantikus-sms-ek
Szép sms-ek
Szerelmes sms-ek
Szilveszteri sms, BUÉK sms, újévi sms-ek, 2010
Szomorú sms
Születésnapi sms-ek
Újévi sms-ek
Ünnepi köszöntő sms-ek
Valentin napi sms
Verses sms-ek
Vicces sms-ek
 
Ez + Az 


zene


Sms oldalak: 


Hiányzol sms-ek
Kacérkodó sms
Karácsonyi sms
Névnapi sms
Szerelmes sms
Szilveszteri – Újévi sms
Születésnapi sms
 

Legújabb sms-ek 


Szeress szívből… 
Gyönyörű szemedbe… 
Sírva születtél 
Torta recept 
Van aki… 
ha kigyulnak a csillagok 
csak te vagy… 
Ki hiányzott.. 
Jó éjt 
a legszerelmesebb szív… 
 


​

Havi sms bontás: 


2010. május
2010. április
2010. március
2010. február
2010. január
2009. december
2009. november
2009. október
2009. szeptember
2009. augusztus
2009. július
2009. június
2009. május
2009. április
2009. március
2009. február
2009. január
2008. december
2008. november
2008. október
2008. szeptember
2008. augusztus
2008. július
2008. június
2008. május
2008. február
 
Csetreszek


Sms szövegek
Sms Rss


 


*Hogy kijelentsem ünnepélyesen*




 Hogy kijelentsem ünnepélyesen, Most itt az alkalom;
Régen láttalak, és bizony nekem Hiányoztál nagyon.
Rég láttál te is. Már elfeledted Azt, hogy én is vagyok,
Mindazonáltal kívánok neked* Sok boldog névnapot.*


----------



## ghyzzmo (2011 Január 3)

A kutyánál nincs tökéletesebb teremtmény - karolta át Dana vállát Rowena és sétálni kezdett vele. - Felvidít és szórakoztat, barát és harcos egyben. És nem kér mást, csak hogy szeressük.
Nora Roberts


----------



## Bonni (2011 Január 3)

*Hogy kijelentsem ünnepélyesen*



 Hogy kijelentsem ünnepélyesen, Most itt az alkalom;
Régen láttalak, és bizony nekem Hiányoztál nagyon.
Rég láttál te is. Már elfeledted Azt, hogy én is vagyok,
Mindazonáltal kívánok neked* Sok boldog névnapot.*


----------



## Bonni (2011 Január 3)

Olyan rossz a netem, azt sem látom, mikor hol tart az üzenet küldése. Egyet meg elküldtem, amit ki akartam törölni, az bezzeg egyből átment!!


----------



## ghyzzmo (2011 Január 3)

Nem kell mindent tudni. Nem kell bolygatni a múltat. Nem kell beleütni az orrunkat olyasvalamibe, ami nem ránk tartozik.


----------



## Bonni (2011 Január 3)

Mennem kell, mert holnap hajnalban kelek! Jó éjszakát!


----------



## ghyzzmo (2011 Január 3)

Szeretem titokban tartani azt, amit közmegegyezéssel jó cselekedetnek hívnak.


----------



## ghyzzmo (2011 Január 3)

joejt neked is


----------



## egopiros (2011 Január 3)

*üdv*

Sziasztok! 
Nagyon tetszik az oldal!


----------



## ghyzzmo (2011 Január 3)

az en netem jol megy


----------



## ghyzzmo (2011 Január 3)

nekem is tetszik az oldal


----------



## ghyzzmo (2011 Január 3)

gratulalok bonni hogy megvan a 20


----------



## ghyzzmo (2011 Január 3)

Add meg minden napnak az esélyt, hogy életed legszebb napja legyen!


----------



## ghyzzmo (2011 Január 3)

egy ujabb idezet : Csak kétféleképpen élheted az életed. Vagy abban hiszel, a világon semmi sem varázslat. Vagy pedig abban, hogy a világon minden varázslat.


----------



## ghyzzmo (2011 Január 3)

ha valakinek tetszik, az irja meg


----------



## ghyzzmo (2011 Január 3)

A legvégén nem az fog számítani, hogy mennyi év volt életedben, hanem hogy mennyi élet volt éveidben.


----------



## egopiros (2011 Január 3)

*hűség*

A kutya tudja mikor, mire vágysz és nem követel semmit, a szeretete, hűsége ÖNMAGADÉRT való, önzetlen minden játszma nélküli


----------



## ghyzzmo (2011 Január 3)

Az életben minden csata azt a célt szolgálja, hogy tanuljunk belőle valamit, még az is, amelyiket elveszítjük.


----------



## ghyzzmo (2011 Január 3)

Jegyezd meg jól, de ne csüggedj soha, remény, csalódás, küzdelem, bukás, sírig tartó nagy versenyfutás. Keresni mindig a jót, a szépet, s meg nem találni - ez az élet.


----------



## egopiros (2011 Január 3)

azért vannak még alternatívák


----------



## ghyzzmo (2011 Január 3)

Nehéz dolog, hogy ne szeress, de nehéz az is, hogyha szeretsz. A legnehezebb, ha hiába szeretsz.


----------



## egopiros (2011 Január 3)

mi is, mit is?


----------



## ghyzzmo (2011 Január 3)

milyen alternativakra gondolsz?


----------



## egopiros (2011 Január 3)

ghyzzmo írta:


> Nehéz dolog, hogy ne szeress, de nehéz az is, hogyha szeretsz. A legnehezebb, ha hiába szeretsz.


Szeretni sosem lehet nehéz


----------



## ghyzzmo (2011 Január 3)

A szerelem olyan, mint egy kád forró víz – nyakig elmerülsz benne, aztán szép lassan kihűl.


----------



## ghyzzmo (2011 Január 3)

na meg ez a hozaszolas, es megvan a 20 ..dejoooo


----------



## egopiros (2011 Január 3)

ghyzzmo írta:


> gratulalok bonni hogy megvan a 20


Én is gratulálok!
És nagyon küzdök MÉÉÉÉÉÉÉG a 20ért


----------



## egopiros (2011 Január 3)

ghyzzmo írta:


> A szerelem olyan, mint egy kád forró víz – nyakig elmerülsz benne, aztán szép lassan kihűl.


Csak akkor, ha nem ügyelsz a melegentartásra


----------



## egopiros (2011 Január 3)

ghyzzmo írta:


> na meg ez a hozaszolas, es megvan a 20 ..dejoooo


FÚÚÚÚÚÚÚ de jó!!!!! NEKED is, GRATULA!!!!!!!


----------



## egopiros (2011 Január 3)

*üdv*

Sziasztok! 
Nagyon tetszik az oldal!


----------



## killerzoke (2011 Január 3)

*56*

2


----------



## Jazmin33 (2011 Január 3)

*köszönés*

Hello Mindenkinek! 
Ma regisztráltam. Elsősorban gyermekeknek való német nyelvű cumókat keresek. 
Üdv: Jázmin


----------



## Jazmin33 (2011 Január 3)

*Üdv*

Sziasztok!
Ma regisztráltam, éppen a gyerekeknek való német anyagok miatt.
Üdv. Jázmin


----------



## Jazmin33 (2011 Január 3)

*Buék*

Mindenkinek BUÉK!


----------



## PsychoJC (2011 Január 3)

Buék!


----------



## Jazmin33 (2011 Január 3)

*első üdvözlet*

Hello! Ma regisztráltam és nézegetem a fórumokat. Ez az "önbizalmas" nagyon tetszik.
Még jövök! Üdv: Jázmin


----------



## PsychoJC (2011 Január 3)

Buék!


----------



## Jazmin33 (2011 Január 3)

*Buék*

Sziasztok!
Tetszik az oldal.
Üdv: Jázmin


----------



## PsychoJC (2011 Január 3)

Buék!


----------



## PsychoJC (2011 Január 3)

Buék!


----------



## PsychoJC (2011 Január 3)

Rágyujtok


----------



## Jazmin33 (2011 Január 3)

*üdv*

Helló!
Köszönet, nagyon tetszik a fórum.
Üdv: Jázmin


----------



## PsychoJC (2011 Január 3)

Erre rágyujtok


----------



## PsychoJC (2011 Január 3)

Hajrá Fradi!


----------



## Jazmin33 (2011 Január 3)

*Buék*

Mindenkinek BUÉK!


----------



## PsychoJC (2011 Január 3)

Hajrá Fradi! Gyerünk Tanár Úr!


----------



## Gumbi (2011 Január 3)

1


----------



## Gumbi (2011 Január 3)

2


----------



## Gumbi (2011 Január 3)

3


----------



## Gumbi (2011 Január 3)

4


----------



## Gumbi (2011 Január 3)

5


----------



## Gumbi (2011 Január 3)

6


----------



## Gumbi (2011 Január 3)

7


----------



## Gumbi (2011 Január 3)

8


----------



## Gumbi (2011 Január 3)

9


----------



## Gumbi (2011 Január 3)

10


----------



## Gumbi (2011 Január 3)

11


----------



## Gumbi (2011 Január 3)

12


----------



## Gumbi (2011 Január 3)

13


----------



## Gumbi (2011 Január 3)

14


----------



## Gumbi (2011 Január 3)

15


----------



## Gumbi (2011 Január 3)

16


----------



## Gumbi (2011 Január 3)

17


----------



## Gumbi (2011 Január 3)

18


----------



## Gumbi (2011 Január 3)

19


----------



## PsychoJC (2011 Január 3)

Mi most megyünk Dubaiba.


----------



## Gumbi (2011 Január 3)

20


----------



## PsychoJC (2011 Január 3)

Gyertek!


----------



## PsychoJC (2011 Január 3)

Buék!


----------



## jafarka (2011 Január 3)

20


----------



## PsychoJC (2011 Január 3)

Buék!


----------



## PsychoJC (2011 Január 3)

Buék!


----------



## PsychoJC (2011 Január 3)

Buék!


----------



## PsychoJC (2011 Január 3)

Buék!


----------



## PsychoJC (2011 Január 3)

Buék!


----------



## PsychoJC (2011 Január 3)

Buék!


----------



## Zen0bi (2011 Január 3)

```
Hurrá, éljen!
A spessarti zsiványokat elfogták végre!
```


----------



## hhgygy (2011 Január 3)

timeavar írta:


> *Gerald Durrell: Családom és egyéb állatfajták*
> **** hidden content ****


íyxí

köszi

hsz

kösz

semmi

Nagyon köszönöm, mindenütt kerestem, de csak itt találtam meg.


----------



## Zen0bi (2011 Január 3)

```
Kelepcébe csaltam őket.
Kelepcébe csalta őket.
```


----------



## Zen0bi (2011 Január 3)

```
És most, de most, most ítéletet hozzanak!
```


----------



## Zen0bi (2011 Január 3)

```
- Hozunk!
- És pusztuljanak!
```


----------



## Zen0bi (2011 Január 3)

```
A bandát a hóhér várja már.
```


----------



## Zen0bi (2011 Január 3)

```
- Öreg, hagyd a süket dumát!
- Kotródj innen, vén szamár.
```


----------



## Zen0bi (2011 Január 3)

```
- A pokol tüzén égnek meg
- Igen...
```


----------



## Zen0bi (2011 Január 3)

```
- Pár pillanatuk maradt csupán...
- Jaj, atyám...
```


----------



## Zen0bi (2011 Január 3)

[HIDE]

```
- Bánják meg hát vétkeiket!
- Igen...
```
[/HIDE]


----------



## Zen0bi (2011 Január 3)

```
Cakk, cakk!
Most lógni fog e zsiványhad!
```


----------



## Zen0bi (2011 Január 3)

```
Lógni? Ó, nem!
Túl enyhe e büntetés!
```


----------



## inga (2011 Január 3)

helló mindenkinek!


----------



## Zen0bi (2011 Január 3)

```
Egy rövid fájdalom, és vége,
Hol marad akkor a szenvedés?
```


----------



## Zen0bi (2011 Január 3)

```
Túl enyhe e büntetés!
```


----------



## Zen0bi (2011 Január 3)

```
- Lökjük le őket a toronyból.
- Ez sem elég jó.
```


----------



## Zen0bi (2011 Január 3)

```
Falazzuk őket be,
ott a spessarti fogadó!
```


----------



## Zen0bi (2011 Január 3)

```
Ó, igen, ó igen!
Falazzuk őket a pincébe!
```


----------



## Zen0bi (2011 Január 3)

```
A falak mögött patkoljanak el
és lepje be őket a penész
```


----------



## Zen0bi (2011 Január 3)

```
és az utolsó sóhajuk elég sokára lesz.
```


----------



## inga (2011 Január 3)

megvan a 20 hsz-em mégsem látom a képeket


----------



## Leslie36 (2011 Január 4)

Sziasztok! Budapest


----------



## Leslie36 (2011 Január 4)

2


----------



## Leslie36 (2011 Január 4)

3


----------



## Leslie36 (2011 Január 4)

4


----------



## Leslie36 (2011 Január 4)

5


----------



## Leslie36 (2011 Január 4)

6


----------



## Leslie36 (2011 Január 4)

7


----------



## Leslie36 (2011 Január 4)

8


----------



## Leslie36 (2011 Január 4)

9


----------



## Leslie36 (2011 Január 4)

10


----------



## Leslie36 (2011 Január 4)

11


----------



## Leslie36 (2011 Január 4)

12


----------



## Leslie36 (2011 Január 4)

13


----------



## Leslie36 (2011 Január 4)

14 http://data.hu/get/3303553/Medina_-_Lonely_HD-Videoclips.mp4


----------



## Leslie36 (2011 Január 4)

15 http://data.hu/get/3345484/Elena_-_Te_Ador_Xvid.avi


----------



## Leslie36 (2011 Január 4)

16 http://data.hu/get/3343259/Yahel_Feat_Tammy-Ocean-Dvdrip-Xvid-2007-Se.avi


----------



## Leslie36 (2011 Január 4)

17 http://data.hu/get/3361471/Inna_-_Hot_X264_2008.mkv


----------



## Leslie36 (2011 Január 4)

18 http://data.hu/get/3344308/Karcsi_a_karatemester.avi


----------



## Leslie36 (2011 Január 4)

19 http://data.hu/get/3345408/Beszelo_Mopsz.avi


----------



## Leslie36 (2011 Január 4)

20 http://data.hu/get/3298832/Iyaz_-_Replay_Movie.mp4


----------



## Leslie36 (2011 Január 4)

21 Bonusz http://data.hu/get/3361490/David.Guetta.Ft.Kelly.Rowland-When.Love.Takes.Over2009Ivana-Xvid.avi


----------



## Blason (2011 Január 4)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


Boldog újévet!


----------



## zoli7903 (2011 Január 4)

1. hsz


----------



## zoli7903 (2011 Január 4)

2. hsz


----------



## zoli7903 (2011 Január 4)

3. hsz


----------



## zoli7903 (2011 Január 4)

4. hsz


----------



## zoli7903 (2011 Január 4)

5. hsz


----------



## zoli7903 (2011 Január 4)

6. hsz


----------



## zoli7903 (2011 Január 4)

7. hsz


----------



## zoli7903 (2011 Január 4)

8. hsz


----------



## zoli7903 (2011 Január 4)

9. hsz


----------



## zoli7903 (2011 Január 4)

10


----------



## zoli7903 (2011 Január 4)

11


----------



## zoli7903 (2011 Január 4)

12


----------



## zoli7903 (2011 Január 4)

13


----------



## zoli7903 (2011 Január 4)

14


----------



## zoli7903 (2011 Január 4)

15


----------



## zoli7903 (2011 Január 4)

16


----------



## zoli7903 (2011 Január 4)

17


----------



## zoli7903 (2011 Január 4)

18


----------



## zoli7903 (2011 Január 4)

19


----------



## zoli7903 (2011 Január 4)

20


----------



## Apunk (2011 Január 4)

Hello. Tibi vagyok.


----------



## Apunk (2011 Január 4)

18


----------



## Apunk (2011 Január 4)

17


----------



## Apunk (2011 Január 4)

16


----------



## Apunk (2011 Január 4)

15


----------



## Apunk (2011 Január 4)

Remélem nem számoltam el valamit.


----------



## Apunk (2011 Január 4)

És akkor mi lesz ha eggyel több vagy kevesebb lesz?


----------



## Apunk (2011 Január 4)

11


----------



## Apunk (2011 Január 4)

10


----------



## Apunk (2011 Január 4)

Na tessék valami kimaradt.


----------



## Apunk (2011 Január 4)

9


----------



## Apunk (2011 Január 4)

8


----------



## Apunk (2011 Január 4)

7


----------



## Apunk (2011 Január 4)

6


----------



## Apunk (2011 Január 4)

5


----------



## Apunk (2011 Január 4)

4


----------



## Apunk (2011 Január 4)

3


----------



## Apunk (2011 Január 4)

2


----------



## Apunk (2011 Január 4)

1


----------



## Apunk (2011 Január 4)

21


----------



## brigit11215 (2011 Január 4)

vittem, koszi


----------



## Simoncicus (2011 Január 4)

Szia köszönjük a nagylelkűségedet


----------



## kovacsne79 (2011 Január 4)

jelen


----------



## Simoncicus (2011 Január 4)

Nem igazán tudom hogy itt mit kell csinálni


----------



## Simoncicus (2011 Január 4)

Ja B.U.É.K.


----------



## szlobizoli (2011 Január 4)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


Köszönöm!


----------



## szlobizoli (2011 Január 4)

Már azelőtt volt lehetőségem letölteni, de úgy látom ez most megszűnt.


----------



## szlobizoli (2011 Január 4)

Újra hozzászólásokat kell tennem: Üdvözölök minden Kedves Embert!


----------



## zamfiracska (2011 Január 4)

Szép jó reggelt!


----------



## kalosigergely (2011 Január 4)

Üdvözlök mindenkit !


----------



## kalosigergely (2011 Január 4)

Szép jó reggelt!


----------



## kalosigergely (2011 Január 4)

Üdvözölök minden Kedves Embert!


----------



## kalosigergely (2011 Január 4)

jó reggelt!


----------



## kalosigergely (2011 Január 4)

12


----------



## kalosigergely (2011 Január 4)

13


----------



## kalosigergely (2011 Január 4)

15


----------



## kalosigergely (2011 Január 4)

16


----------



## kalosigergely (2011 Január 4)

20


----------



## kalosigergely (2011 Január 4)

22


----------



## kalosigergely (2011 Január 4)

23


----------



## kalosigergely (2011 Január 4)

32


----------



## kalosigergely (2011 Január 4)

60


----------



## kalosigergely (2011 Január 4)

61


----------



## kncsilla (2011 Január 4)

*Új Év*

Nagyon Boldog Új Évet Kívánok mindenkinek!


----------



## rsbt13 (2011 Január 4)

akkor hozzászólok


----------



## rsbt13 (2011 Január 4)

Buék


----------



## rsbt13 (2011 Január 4)

látta valaki a napfogyatkozást


----------



## kalosigergely (2011 Január 4)

63


----------



## rsbt13 (2011 Január 4)

itt semmit sem látni


----------



## kalosigergely (2011 Január 4)

65


----------



## rsbt13 (2011 Január 4)

jöhetne már a tavasz


----------



## kalosigergely (2011 Január 4)

66


----------



## rsbt13 (2011 Január 4)

sok


----------



## kalosigergely (2011 Január 4)

67


----------



## rsbt13 (2011 Január 4)

67


----------



## kalosigergely (2011 Január 4)

68


----------



## rsbt13 (2011 Január 4)

lassan csak meglesz a 20


----------



## kalosigergely (2011 Január 4)

Heuréka


----------



## rsbt13 (2011 Január 4)

14


----------



## rsbt13 (2011 Január 4)

10


----------



## rsbt13 (2011 Január 4)

már nem sok kell


----------



## rsbt13 (2011 Január 4)

túl a felén


----------



## rsbt13 (2011 Január 4)

lassan


----------



## rsbt13 (2011 Január 4)

nagyon lassan


----------



## rsbt13 (2011 Január 4)

de egyre közelebb


----------



## rsbt13 (2011 Január 4)

már majdnem megvan


----------



## rsbt13 (2011 Január 4)

4


----------



## rsbt13 (2011 Január 4)

3


----------



## rsbt13 (2011 Január 4)

2


----------



## 1TOTEM1 (2011 Január 4)

Jó reggelt evribodri! 
Jelentkezem málenykíj árbájtra


----------



## rsbt13 (2011 Január 4)

1


----------



## rsbt13 (2011 Január 4)

Zéró


----------



## 1TOTEM1 (2011 Január 4)

Gratula!


----------



## Nocica87 (2011 Január 4)

Szép napot!


----------



## vodkafon001 (2011 Január 4)

Na igen


----------



## Nocica87 (2011 Január 4)

láláááá


----------



## Nocica87 (2011 Január 4)

Hol és hogy tölthetek le e-könyveket? Kéne egy Umberto Eco...


----------



## Nocica87 (2011 Január 4)

Subidubidúú!


----------



## Nocica87 (2011 Január 4)

fdghhhhhgxf


----------



## Nocica87 (2011 Január 4)

sikeold


----------



## Nocica87 (2011 Január 4)

lálomolma


----------



## Nocica87 (2011 Január 4)

erttsssssg


----------



## Nocica87 (2011 Január 4)

próba


----------



## Nocica87 (2011 Január 4)

‎"Körbebámulják, megcsodálják/ a világ legősibb múmiáját.
Az meg csak mint a kő hever,/ mint akit semmi sem érdekel.
Gondolja magába, köpök rátok,/ fasznak tátjátok itten a szátok.
Ha nem lennék ilyen hullafáradt,/ bizisten tökönrúgnék párat." 
(Havasi Attila: Séta a múzeumban)


----------



## Nocica87 (2011 Január 4)

Még öt...


----------



## 1TOTEM1 (2011 Január 4)

További jó "munkát" 
és nagyon szép napot!


----------



## Nocica87 (2011 Január 4)

Minjdááárt...


----------



## retisa (2011 Január 4)

köszönöm a lehetőséget, hogy beléphettem a legnagyobb kanadai magyar közösségi oldalra. Máris találtam egy olyan témát, ami különösen érdekel.


----------



## retisa (2011 Január 4)

Régen a hetesnek kellett jelenteni az órák elején. Emlékeztek még?


----------



## Szali1 (2011 Január 4)

Sziasztok! Nekem is kell 20 hozzászólás...


----------



## Szali1 (2011 Január 4)

A "Kőbaltás ember"-re "gyűjtök"


----------



## Szali1 (2011 Január 4)

Ha már idézet, akkor: "In the jungle, everything is eatable. You too."


----------



## Szali1 (2011 Január 4)

retisa írta:


> Régen a hetesnek kellett jelenteni az órák elején. Emlékeztek még?


 

Réééégen? Sok tanár még most is megköveteli, pedig már 2011-et írunk!


----------



## Szali1 (2011 Január 4)

Egyébként van otthon vagy 6 gigányi e-bookom ABC szerint betűnként tömörítve, szóval ha valaki keres egy ebookot és nem találja ezen a fórumon, írjon nekem mailt és megnézem az otthoni gyűjteményemben. ide írhattok: [email protected]

Remélem ezért nem jár tiltás, elvégre nem warezolni akarok, csak segíteni.


----------



## enikőő (2011 Január 4)

*a*

0


----------



## krisztybaby20 (2011 Január 4)

*Jelentett elem*

1


----------



## enikőő (2011 Január 4)

*!*

megfordult a helyzet mára 
most a diákok követelőznek


----------



## fxkred (2011 Január 4)

Ott lehetett látni a napfogyatkozást?


----------



## fxkred (2011 Január 4)

Sajnos itt esett épp a hó!


----------



## fxkred (2011 Január 4)

Állitólag a nyugati részeken szép napsütés volt..


----------



## enikőő (2011 Január 4)

*!*

miért kell pont 20??


----------



## fxkred (2011 Január 4)

Onnan mindnet látni lehetett.


----------



## fxkred (2011 Január 4)

De aki látta az sem volt mind elragadtatva.


----------



## fxkred (2011 Január 4)

Mert nem volt teljes,


----------



## enikőő (2011 Január 4)

*0*

regisztráció miért nem elég?


----------



## fxkred (2011 Január 4)

csak részleges


----------



## fxkred (2011 Január 4)

De a 79%-os azért jól közelitett.


----------



## enikőő (2011 Január 4)

*-*

48 óra??


----------



## fxkred (2011 Január 4)

Aki hod magánál hegesztő szemüveget az jól járt,


----------



## enikőő (2011 Január 4)

*y*

bonyolult


----------



## fxkred (2011 Január 4)

mert nem égett ki a szeme a bámészkodás alatt


----------



## enikőő (2011 Január 4)

*v*

kreatív nagyon


----------



## fxkred (2011 Január 4)

MIndegy éln láttam a 98-as teljeset


----------



## fxkred (2011 Január 4)

Na az jó buli volt,


----------



## enikőő (2011 Január 4)

*0*

fárasztó


----------



## fxkred (2011 Január 4)

A mikor elsötétült a nap korongja, a gyerek bement a kocsiba hogy álmos !!!


----------



## fxkred (2011 Január 4)

Egész nap azon röhögtünk. Épp ugy lett ahogy a meteorológus mondta


----------



## enikőő (2011 Január 4)

*a*

itt hülyéskedek.....


----------



## fxkred (2011 Január 4)

A madarak is elcsendesültek pár percre,


----------



## fxkred (2011 Január 4)

Tényleg fura volt,


----------



## enikőő (2011 Január 4)

*1*

11]


----------



## fxkred (2011 Január 4)

Mondtam a gyereknek, na majd 87 éves korodban lesz a következő fullos napfogyi Magyarországon


----------



## fxkred (2011 Január 4)

Nekem ha még egyet karok látni sztem utazni kell


----------



## enikőő (2011 Január 4)

*s*

visszaszámlálás
10


----------



## fxkred (2011 Január 4)

Azért van sűrűn, csak hát Chile, Ázsia ilyesmi, költnei kell rá.


----------



## enikőő (2011 Január 4)

*9*

9


----------



## fxkred (2011 Január 4)

Na pá Enikő, ennyi egyenlőre


----------



## enikőő (2011 Január 4)

*8*

8


----------



## enikőő (2011 Január 4)

*7*

7


----------



## enikőő (2011 Január 4)

*6*

6


----------



## enikőő (2011 Január 4)

*5*

5


----------



## enikőő (2011 Január 4)

*4*

4


----------



## enikőő (2011 Január 4)

*3*

3


----------



## Becőke (2011 Január 4)

Becőke vagyok.


----------



## enikőő (2011 Január 4)

*2*

2


----------



## enikőő (2011 Január 4)

*1*

1


----------



## Becőke (2011 Január 4)

Becőke ...................


----------



## Becőke (2011 Január 4)

Becőke ..................


----------



## Becőke (2011 Január 4)

Becőke .................


----------



## enikőő (2011 Január 4)

*0*

végre


----------



## Becőke (2011 Január 4)

Becőke ...............


----------



## Becőke (2011 Január 4)

Becőke ..............


----------



## Becőke (2011 Január 4)

Becőke .............


----------



## Becőke (2011 Január 4)

Becőke ...........


----------



## Becőke (2011 Január 4)

Becőke ..........


----------



## Becőke (2011 Január 4)

Becőke .........


----------



## Becőke (2011 Január 4)

Becőke .......


----------



## Becőke (2011 Január 4)

Becőke ......


----------



## Becőke (2011 Január 4)

Becőke .....


----------



## Becőke (2011 Január 4)

Becőke ....


----------



## Becőke (2011 Január 4)

Becőke ...


----------



## Becőke (2011 Január 4)

Becőke ..


----------



## Becőke (2011 Január 4)

Becőke .


----------



## Becőke (2011 Január 4)

Becőke


----------



## Becőke (2011 Január 4)

Becőke rajt


----------



## Becőke (2011 Január 4)

Most


----------



## tenesi1 (2011 Január 4)

Tenesi1 vagyok


----------



## tenesi1 (2011 Január 4)

Tenesi vagyok


----------



## tenesi1 (2011 Január 4)

Sziasztok


----------



## tenesi1 (2011 Január 4)

hogy vagytok


----------



## tenesi1 (2011 Január 4)

én jól


----------



## tenesi1 (2011 Január 4)

tenesssi


----------



## tenesi1 (2011 Január 4)

hello mindenki


----------



## tenesi1 (2011 Január 4)

teeenessssi


----------



## tenesi1 (2011 Január 4)

hellótok


----------



## tenesi1 (2011 Január 4)

jó napot!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## guszti45 (2011 Január 4)

Szaisztok!


----------



## tenesi1 (2011 Január 4)

mikor?????????


----------



## tenesi1 (2011 Január 4)

nemsokára20


----------



## tenesi1 (2011 Január 4)

20 20 20 20


----------



## guszti45 (2011 Január 4)

Szép napot mindenkinek!


----------



## tenesi1 (2011 Január 4)

2011


----------



## tenesi1 (2011 Január 4)

köszi megvan


----------



## tenesi1 (2011 Január 4)

már csak 3


----------



## tenesi1 (2011 Január 4)

már csak 2


----------



## tenesi1 (2011 Január 4)

már csak 1


----------



## guszti45 (2011 Január 4)

A világ olyan amilyenné tesszük.- vagy amilyenné hagyjuk, hogy tegyék.


----------



## tenesi1 (2011 Január 4)

végeeeeeeeeee


----------



## guszti45 (2011 Január 4)

jelen


----------



## guszti45 (2011 Január 4)

Látta valaki a napfogyatkozást?


----------



## guszti45 (2011 Január 4)

Mit kell tanulni?


----------



## guszti45 (2011 Január 4)

Mit kell dolgozni?


----------



## guszti45 (2011 Január 4)

Mit kell írni?


----------



## guszti45 (2011 Január 4)

Mit kell tenni?


----------



## guszti45 (2011 Január 4)

Mi volt az ebéd?


----------



## viktorkay (2011 Január 4)

Üdv mindenkinek az Egyesült Királyságból is


----------



## zolika11 (2011 Január 4)

sziasztok!BOLDOG ÚJ ÉVET KÍVÁNOK MINDENKINEK!NAGYON örülök hogy rátaláltam erre az oldalra,mert nagy képregény rajongó vagyok.Jó lenne ha valaki megírná,hogy mit tegyek hogy meg is tudjam nézni ezeket a képregényeket!Előre is köszönöm!


----------



## virag12 (2011 Január 4)

melitta írta:


> aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


:d


----------



## virag12 (2011 Január 4)

:d


zolika11 írta:


> sziasztok!boldog új évet kívánok mindenkinek!nagyon örülök hogy rátaláltam erre az oldalra,mert nagy képregény rajongó vagyok.jó lenne ha valaki megírná,hogy mit tegyek hogy meg is tudjam nézni ezeket a képregényeket!előre is köszönöm!


 :d


----------



## virag12 (2011 Január 4)

virag12 írta:


> :d


----------



## virag12 (2011 Január 4)

virag12 írta:


>


----------



## virag12 (2011 Január 4)

virag12 írta:


>


----------



## egri20 (2011 Január 4)

Hát én gyorsan szeretnék...


----------



## egri20 (2011 Január 4)

1valaky írta:


> szuper vagykiss


kéhé


----------



## egri20 (2011 Január 4)

Xd


----------



## egri20 (2011 Január 4)

először nem akartam regisztrálni ide


----------



## egri20 (2011 Január 4)

mert sikerült regisztrálás nélkül is


----------



## egri20 (2011 Január 4)

letölteni, viszont


----------



## egri20 (2011 Január 4)

mostmár rájöttem


----------



## egri20 (2011 Január 4)

hogy muszáj lesz


----------



## egri20 (2011 Január 4)

mert így


----------



## egri20 (2011 Január 4)

egyrészt sokkal több


----------



## egri20 (2011 Január 4)

mindent tudok letölteni


----------



## egri20 (2011 Január 4)

másrészt ami még


----------



## egri20 (2011 Január 4)

ami még


----------



## egri20 (2011 Január 4)

nagyon fontos


----------



## egri20 (2011 Január 4)

hogy megis tudom


----------



## egri20 (2011 Január 4)

Köszönni


----------



## egri20 (2011 Január 4)

úgy hogy


----------



## egri20 (2011 Január 4)

előre is


----------



## egri20 (2011 Január 4)

Köszönöm


----------



## egri20 (2011 Január 4)

azoknak akik hozzájárulnak a még nemlétező tudásom gyarapításához


----------



## egri20 (2011 Január 4)

megpróbálom viszonozni illetve továbbadni


----------



## egri20 (2011 Január 4)

béke ez több lett mint 20


----------



## kisska (2011 Január 4)

*nagyon jó, köszi*

nagyon jó, köszi


----------



## kisska (2011 Január 4)

*nagyon jó, köszi*

nagyon jó, köszi


----------



## kisska (2011 Január 4)

*nagyon jó, köszi*

nagyon jó, köszi


----------



## leviy (2011 Január 4)

sziasztok


----------



## leviy (2011 Január 4)

hello


----------



## leviy (2011 Január 4)

kotelezo a 20


----------



## leviy (2011 Január 4)

hozzaszolas


----------



## derekas (2011 Január 4)

Üdv!
Volt idő, mikor dumaládának tartottak.. azóta megtanultam hallgatni. Nem biztos, hogy azért hallgatok, mert telve vagyok érdekes gondolatokkal. Sőt... Csak egyszerűen sok-sok emberkét hallgattam már, akik órák múltán a sok ezer mondatban, oly keveset mondtak. Most meg itt a lehetőség, a 20 darab, akár céltalan hsz-re. Nem igazán megy. Lehet hogy öregszem......?


----------



## derekas (2011 Január 4)

Ki sokat beszél, az keveset mond. Itt és most, pedig én is erre készülök. Hmm...


----------



## dcsilla86 (2011 Január 4)




----------



## derekas (2011 Január 4)

Az utat - lehet - szép dolog meglátni,
de hogy megtudd milyen... Be is kell járni
-Goór László-


----------



## derekas (2011 Január 4)

Mindenkinek, ami le van szabva, azt méltósággal vagy anélkül, de leéli...
-Goór László-


----------



## dcsilla86 (2011 Január 4)

[FONT=&quot]A legtöbbet a múlt hibáiból tanulhatunk. A múltban elkövetett hiba a jövő bölcsessége.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Turner, Dale E.[/FONT]​


----------



## dcsilla86 (2011 Január 4)

[FONT=&quot]"A hosszú és jó életet nem évekkel, hanem élményekkel és megismeréssel mérik."[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]


----------



## dcsilla86 (2011 Január 4)

[FONT=&quot]"Minél távolabb menekülünk félelmeinktől, annál nagyobbaknak és fenyegetőbbeknek látszanak. Ha közel megyünk hozzájuk - jelentéktelenné zsugorodnak."[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]


----------



## dcsilla86 (2011 Január 4)

[FONT=&quot]"Három fegyverünk van a szorongások ellen: a kapcsolatok teremtése, a szembenállás és a vállalt magány."[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]


----------



## dcsilla86 (2011 Január 4)

biztos ami biztos...21


----------



## derekas (2011 Január 4)

dcsilla86 írta:


> [FONT=&quot]&quot;Három fegyverünk van a szorongások ellen: a kapcsolatok teremtése, a szembenállás és a vállalt magány.&quot;[/FONT]



sya! De jó látni hogy fertőzökhttp://www.canadahun.com/forum/images/smilies/icon_razz.gif


----------



## silvergrey (2011 Január 4)

Üdv Mindenkinek!


----------



## igsaleph (2011 Január 4)

Kosz


----------



## derekas (2011 Január 4)

Ha fázik a lábad, húzd fel a sapkádat - hegymászó mondás Van benne valami. Bár nem a legmelegebb testrészünk a fej, mégis az a hőközpont, s legfelelősebb a hőérzetért. Szóval működik.


----------



## derekas (2011 Január 4)

Mi a mojza?????

Olyan apjó, pici kenyéjdajabka


----------



## igsaleph (2011 Január 4)

Melitta írta:


> 7, sziasztokkiss


kosz


----------



## igsaleph (2011 Január 4)

Kosz


----------



## igsaleph (2011 Január 4)

Hihi


----------



## Nono78 (2011 Január 4)

**



Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


nncxc


----------



## Nono78 (2011 Január 4)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Nono78 (2011 Január 4)

van valaki?


----------



## Nono78 (2011 Január 4)

senki?


----------



## Nono78 (2011 Január 4)

na...


----------



## igsaleph (2011 Január 4)

Koszi


----------



## Nono78 (2011 Január 4)

írjon valaki


----------



## Nono78 (2011 Január 4)

tudom, hogy vagytok


----------



## igsaleph (2011 Január 4)

?


----------



## Nono78 (2011 Január 4)

valaki?


----------



## Nono78 (2011 Január 4)

írjatok..


----------



## Nono78 (2011 Január 4)

ne csak én írjak


----------



## Nono78 (2011 Január 4)

várom a hozzászólásokat


----------



## Nono78 (2011 Január 4)

még mindíg


----------



## Nono78 (2011 Január 4)

talán most?


----------



## Nono78 (2011 Január 4)

vagy most?


----------



## Nono78 (2011 Január 4)

még mindíg senki


----------



## Nono78 (2011 Január 4)

egyedül vagyok...


----------



## Nono78 (2011 Január 4)

cáfoljatok rá!


----------



## derekas (2011 Január 4)

Sosem vagy egyedül


----------



## Nono78 (2011 Január 4)

várok


----------



## Nono78 (2011 Január 4)

fogy a türelmem


----------



## Nono78 (2011 Január 4)

elfogyott


----------



## lajszer (2011 Január 4)

nekem is kéne a 20 hozzászólás egy igazi zenei ritkaságot találtam


----------



## MoiraWoolf89 (2011 Január 4)

Sziasztok! Köszi.


----------



## MoiraWoolf89 (2011 Január 4)




----------



## guszti45 (2011 Január 4)

Hali


----------



## MoiraWoolf89 (2011 Január 4)

"Amikor azt mondod: "Feladom!", gondolj arra, hogy ilyenkor másvalaki azt mondja: "Egek, micsoda lehetőség!""


----------



## guszti45 (2011 Január 4)

Már csak 8 kell.


----------



## MoiraWoolf89 (2011 Január 4)

"Jegyezd meg jól, de ne csüggedj soha, remény, csalódás, küzdelem, bukás, sírig tartó nagy versenyfutás. Keresni mindig a jót, a szépet, s meg nem találni - ez az élet."


----------



## vile (2011 Január 4)

Sziasztok!!

Nos, akkor megpróbálkozom a 20 hozzászólással!


----------



## vile (2011 Január 4)

Látom vagyunk egy páran!


----------



## vile (2011 Január 4)

Látom vannak még így páran!


----------



## vile (2011 Január 4)

Hupsz ez 2x ment...nem baj eggyel több!


----------



## vile (2011 Január 4)

"A szeretet olyan, mint a Nap, amelynek a melegétől időnként megfosztanak minket a felhők. A Nap azonban mindig ott van az égen. Az élet hol boldogságot, hol meg csalódást ad nekünk, de a bennünk élő szeretet ettől nem lesz kevesebb."


----------



## guszti45 (2011 Január 4)

Jó éjszakát!


----------



## guszti45 (2011 Január 4)

Szép napokat!


----------



## vile (2011 Január 4)

Szia!!!

"Álmod sose érjen véget, mert az álmod neve: ÉLET!"
Neked is jó éjszakát!


----------



## vile (2011 Január 4)

...húúúúúúúú de lassú a gépem! :-(


----------



## vile (2011 Január 4)

Holnap ismét küldhetek üzenetet?


----------



## vile (2011 Január 4)

Albert Pine mondta:“Amit magunkért teszünk az velünk együtt meghal.De amit másokért és a világért az örökké megmarad.”


----------



## kanaka (2011 Január 4)

Sziasztok! Örülök, hogy megtaláltam ezt az oldalt! Ezt a csapatot!


----------



## vile (2011 Január 4)

Holnap folyt. köv.


----------



## vile (2011 Január 4)

Szia Kanaka!! Én is így vagyok vele...csak nekem beletelt egy kis időmbe, mire rájöttem hogy működik ez az egész!


----------



## vile (2011 Január 4)

Egy utolsó próba...


----------



## molly1991 (2011 Január 4)

ébren van még valaki


----------



## molly1991 (2011 Január 4)

ha nem, jó éjt!


----------



## westax (2011 Január 5)

Hello


----------



## westax (2011 Január 5)

:|


Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


----------



## anaconda (2011 Január 5)

Sziasztok!


----------



## anaconda (2011 Január 5)

Köszönöm


----------



## anaconda (2011 Január 5)

Igen.


----------



## anaconda (2011 Január 5)

Hello


----------



## anaconda (2011 Január 5)

Sziasztok


----------



## anaconda (2011 Január 5)

Nagyon szép a kép


----------



## anaconda (2011 Január 5)

Én is így szoktam felkelni.


----------



## anaconda (2011 Január 5)

Még nekem sincs meg a 20.


----------



## anaconda (2011 Január 5)

Szia!
Én is Valahol lakom!!!
Te melyik utcában laksz?


----------



## anaconda (2011 Január 5)

Nagyon szép a kép.


----------



## anaconda (2011 Január 5)

Megnézem.


----------



## anaconda (2011 Január 5)

Én is.


----------



## anaconda (2011 Január 5)

Jók a viccek.


----------



## anaconda (2011 Január 5)

Neked is.


----------



## denesg (2011 Január 5)

w


----------



## denesg (2011 Január 5)

t


----------



## denesg (2011 Január 5)

g


----------



## anaconda (2011 Január 5)

Nagyon szép gondolat.


----------



## anaconda (2011 Január 5)

Ötletes!


----------



## anaconda (2011 Január 5)

7


----------



## anaconda (2011 Január 5)

Nekem is 17


----------



## anaconda (2011 Január 5)

Nagyon jó


----------



## anaconda (2011 Január 5)

formica írta:


> ism.


Kivéve, ha Gagarin sem járt az űrben, és ezt meg az amerikaiak nem kürtölték világgá.


----------



## anaconda (2011 Január 5)

Hi!


----------



## anaconda (2011 Január 5)

Én is!


----------



## anaconda (2011 Január 5)

19!!!


----------



## sasace (2011 Január 5)

Wulfi írta:


> Köszi, Melitta! kiss


okés csak gyűljön már


----------



## f.erzsike (2011 Január 5)

Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
Itt a lehetoseg[/quote]


----------



## ritterann (2011 Január 5)

*igen*



melitta írta:


> aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


 igen


----------



## f.erzsike (2011 Január 5)

sziasztok


----------



## f.erzsike (2011 Január 5)

hello


----------



## ritterann (2011 Január 5)

Tudtok esetleg világirodalmi fájlokat mp3-ban?


----------



## f.erzsike (2011 Január 5)

pa


----------



## f.erzsike (2011 Január 5)

sajnos nem


----------



## f.erzsike (2011 Január 5)

hello


----------



## ritterann (2011 Január 5)

Tudtok esetleg világirodalmi fájlokat?


----------



## f.erzsike (2011 Január 5)

szia


----------



## f.erzsike (2011 Január 5)

igen


----------



## ritterann (2011 Január 5)

Ismertek esetleg magyar nyelven is elérhető dokumentumfilmeket, ismeretterjesztő műsorokat, sorozatot, amely az irodalomhoz kapcsolódik?


----------



## f.erzsike (2011 Január 5)

nem


----------



## ritterann (2011 Január 5)

17


----------



## f.erzsike (2011 Január 5)

hi


----------



## f.erzsike (2011 Január 5)

1


----------



## ritterann (2011 Január 5)

16


----------



## f.erzsike (2011 Január 5)

ha


----------



## ritterann (2011 Január 5)

15


----------



## f.erzsike (2011 Január 5)

pussz


----------



## f.erzsike (2011 Január 5)

la


----------



## f.erzsike (2011 Január 5)

14


----------



## f.erzsike (2011 Január 5)

400


----------



## f.erzsike (2011 Január 5)

sziasztok


----------



## ritterann (2011 Január 5)

14


----------



## f.erzsike (2011 Január 5)

szevasztok


----------



## f.erzsike (2011 Január 5)

szeva


----------



## f.erzsike (2011 Január 5)

vegre


----------



## ritterann (2011 Január 5)

13...


----------



## f.erzsike (2011 Január 5)

megvan


----------



## ritterann (2011 Január 5)

12....


----------



## ritterann (2011 Január 5)

11.....


----------



## ritterann (2011 Január 5)

10....


----------



## ritterann (2011 Január 5)

9...


----------



## ritterann (2011 Január 5)

8....


----------



## norcos1 (2011 Január 5)

Sziasztok!1


----------



## ritterann (2011 Január 5)

7...


----------



## ritterann (2011 Január 5)

6....


----------



## ritterann (2011 Január 5)

5...


----------



## ritterann (2011 Január 5)

4...


----------



## ritterann (2011 Január 5)

3...


----------



## ritterann (2011 Január 5)

2...


----------



## ritterann (2011 Január 5)

1...


----------



## norcos1 (2011 Január 5)

Szeretném mielőbb összegyűjteni a szükséges 20 hsz-t.


----------



## ritterann (2011 Január 5)

Zero o o oo


----------



## norcos1 (2011 Január 5)

3


----------



## norcos1 (2011 Január 5)

4


----------



## norcos1 (2011 Január 5)

5


----------



## norcos1 (2011 Január 5)

6


----------



## norcos1 (2011 Január 5)

7


----------



## norcos1 (2011 Január 5)

8


----------



## ritterann (2011 Január 5)

nem értem mi baj


----------



## ritterann (2011 Január 5)

nem vágom


----------



## norcos1 (2011 Január 5)

miért?


----------



## ritterann (2011 Január 5)

nincs meg a 20 vagy mi


----------



## norcos1 (2011 Január 5)

10.


----------



## norcos1 (2011 Január 5)

te már 25-nél jársz


----------



## norcos1 (2011 Január 5)

a neved alatti számot nézd az Üzenetek szó után


----------



## norcos1 (2011 Január 5)

csak én gyűjtögetek még


----------



## norcos1 (2011 Január 5)

14


----------



## norcos1 (2011 Január 5)

15


----------



## norcos1 (2011 Január 5)

16


----------



## norcos1 (2011 Január 5)

17


----------



## norcos1 (2011 Január 5)

18


----------



## norcos1 (2011 Január 5)

19


----------



## norcos1 (2011 Január 5)

és bingóóóóóóó


----------



## Gilian (2011 Január 5)

Üdv, Erdélyből!


----------



## sasace (2011 Január 5)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


Köszi


----------



## sasace (2011 Január 5)

Jó neked


----------



## Gilian (2011 Január 5)

Boldog Új Évet Mindenkinek!


----------



## Gilian (2011 Január 5)

*[SIZE=+1]A Tabula Smaragdina[/SIZE]* latin nyelven maradt fenn. Egyesek szerint görög szövege is volt, de elveszett. Mások szerint a Tabula Smaragdinát eredetileg is latinul fogalmazták. Ennek a feltevésnek a szövegben levô görög szavak ellentmondanak. A Tabula Smaragdina tizenhárom mondat. Szerzôje a szöveg szerint HERMÉSZ TRISZMEGISZTOSZ (háromszor legnagyobb Hermész). Hermész nevét a gnosztikus és alexandriai iratok jól ismerik. A legvalószínûbb hipotézis, hogy egyiptomi származású ember volt, bár a név nem személynév, hanem úgynevezett beavatási fokozat. Lehet, hogy _Toth_ volt, Toth pedig az egyiptomi leviták magas kasztja, mint Iránban a Zarathusztra, vagy Indiában a risi. Ma úgy mondanánk, hogy mester volt. Kora bizonytalan. Vannak, akik keletkezését az özönvíz után az elsô generáció idejére teszik, de nem tudni, hogy Kr. e. 8000-ben, vagy Kr. e. 12000-ben történt özönvízre gondolnak-e. HERMÉSZ TRISZMEGISZTOSZ tekintélye igen nagy volt. Felôle még az egyházatyák is különös tisztelettel beszélnek.


----------



## Gilian (2011 Január 5)

Az alexandriai korból HERMÉSZ TRISZMEGISZTOSZ neve alatt egész sereg, fôként dialogizált értekezés maradt fenn. A gyûjtemény általában a _Corpus Hermeticum_ neve alatt ismeretes. Ezek az értekezések � ha töredékesek is � világosan jelzik, hogy valamely beavatás oktató mûvei. Túlnyomó részük inkább kései gnosztikus iratnak látszik, könnyen feltételezhetô, hogy itt nem magáról Hermész személyes tanításáról, inkább a hermetikus hagyományba való beavatásról van szó.


----------



## Gilian (2011 Január 5)

A Corpus Hermeticumban csak néhány mû van, amely a konvencionális katekizmus stílusnál magasabb nyelvet használ, s e mûvek gondolatainak folyamatos jelenléte különbözô szerzôknél úgyszólván a mai napig követhetô. Ezek az értekezések, fôként a negyedik (az úgynevezett szent beszéd) és a tizenhatodik (Ammonhoz), a többitôl már tömörségüknél fogva is különböznek, sok tekintetben a gnóziszt, az orfikát, a Kabalát és az egyiptomi hagyományt kötik össze, ma már meg nem állapítható módon szintetikusan, vagy mindössze szinkretikusan. Gondolataik az egyházatyák mûveit is át- meg áthatják, ORIGENÉSZét és ALEXANDRIAI KELEMENét éppen úgy, mint NIZZAI és NAZZIÁNZI GERGELYét, DIONÜSZOSZ AREOPAGITÁét és MAXIMUS CONFESSORét. Késôbb e gondolatok az alkímián kívül a középkori misztikusoknál élnek tovább. BÖHME, SAINT-MARTIN, OETINGER, SCEUS, BAADER, MOLITOR gondolatvilága egész SZOLOVJEVig, BERGYAJEVig és BULGAKOVig a legkönnyebben innen érthetô.


----------



## Gilian (2011 Január 5)

A hermetikus mûvek a hellenisztikus Alexandriából kelet felé is elterjedtek, és Európába bizonyos megfogalmazások az araboktól kerültek át. Vannak, akik az egész alkímiát arab eredetûnek mondják.


----------



## Gilian (2011 Január 5)

Ez a feltevés ilyen mereven egészen biztosan hamis. A hermetika olyan hagyomány, amelyen amíg a középkorban Európába került, sok iskola dolgozott. Abban az alakjában például, ahogy PARACELSUSnál, vagy BÖHMÉnéI felmerül, az eredeti egyiptomi és késôbbi görög orfikus, püthagoreus és kabalista és arab elemeket megkülönböztetni már teljesen lehetetlen. Olyan formájában pedig, ahogy SAINT-MARTIN után jelenik meg, az egész ôskori hagyománynak csaknem tudatos egyesítési kísérlete.


----------



## Gilian (2011 Január 5)

A Tabula Smaragdina mondanivalója a következô. Ha az ember az Egy varázslatának mûveletét végre akarja hajtani, mûveletéhez az, ami lent van és ami fent van, egymásnak megfelel. Mert ahogy minden dolog az Egy gondolatából származik, úgy a természetben is � átvitellel ugyan, de � minden az Egybôl keletkezett.


----------



## Gilian (2011 Január 5)

Hogyan származott és hogyan keletkezett? Nemzôje a Nap. Anyja a Hold. Méhében a Levegô hordozta és a Föld táplálta. Mert ô (a théleszma) az egész világ nemzôje. Ereje a legmagasabb fokra akkor lép, ha a földre ér és onnan visszafordul. Ez pedig a mûvelet teóriája, mondjuk, ez volt az ismeretelmélet.


----------



## Gilian (2011 Január 5)

Most következik a gyakorlati útbaigazítás. Mit kell tenni? A tüzeset a földtôl és a könnyût a nehéztôl el kell választani. Az elválasztásban a tudás éppen olyan fontos, mint a szenvedély.
Megkülönböztetni és megkülönböztetni. Ez a legfontosabb.


----------



## Gilian (2011 Január 5)

E mûvelet közepette (a théleszma) fölemelkedik, aztán leszáll, hogy a felsô és az alsó erôket is magába szívja. Ilyen módon az ember a dolgok fölött levô hatalmat elnyeri. A sötétség pedig eloszlik. Az ember oly hatalom birtokába jut, amely a légnemût is megfoghatóvá és legyôzhetôvé teszi, a nehéz anyagot pedig áthatja.
A világot ilyen módon teremtették és ez az átvitel módja is. Mindez tulajdonképpen nem egyéb, mint a Nap mûvelete.


----------



## Gilian (2011 Január 5)

PARACELSUS a Tabula Smaragdinához azt a megjegyzést fûzi, hogy a tizenhárom mondat az az univerzális recept, amely szerint a dolgok természetes, vagy tökéletes állapotukba helyezhetôk. Különbség a földi, ásványi, növényi, állati, lelki, szellemi körök között nincs, mindegyikre egyaránt alkalmazható. ...
Amit tehát a Tabula Smaragdina tanít, az a belsô chemia analitikus módszere. Egyfajta beavatás, amely szerint az ember a dolgokat, de elsôsorban önmagát, mint Paracelsus mondja, a tökéletesség állapotába helyezheti. Olyan transzmutáció (átváltozás), amely minden létezôre alkalmazható. ...


----------



## Gilian (2011 Január 5)

A Tabula Smaragdina azt mondja, hogy ugyanazt a sugárzó, életfakasztó meleg világosságot, amellyel a Nap a természetet elárasztja, az ember önmagában megvalósíthatja és azt a sugárzást életének tartalmává teheti. De ugyanezzel a sugárzással a dolgokat is áthathatja. Ez a mûvelet az, amit késôbb alkímiának neveztek el. Aranycsinálásnak azért mondják, mert az arany a Napnak megfelelô fém és amikor az ember önmagát fénnyel és meleggel itatja át, önmagát Nappá, vagyis arannyá változtatja. ...


----------



## Gilian (2011 Január 5)

Hamvas Béla: _Tabula Smaragdina_


----------



## Gilian (2011 Január 5)

Való, hazugság nélkül, biztos és igaz.
Az, ami lenn van, ugyanaz, mint ami fenn van, és ami fenn van, ugyanaz, ami lenn van. Így érted meg az egyetlen csodát.
És ahogy minden dolog az Egytől származott, az Egy gondolatból: úgy, elfogadva azt, lett minden teremtett dolog.
Apja a Nap, anyja a Hold; a szél hordozta méhében; dajkája a föld.
Ez a világ első anyagának forrása.
Ereje tökéletes, ha a földbe visszafordul.
Válaszd el a földet a tűztől, a durvát a finomtól, gyengéden, hozzáértéssel.
A földről az égbe száll, aztán pedig a földre, befogadja a magasabb és az alacsonyabb erőket. Így éred el a világ legnagyobb dicsőségét. Ettől kezdve menekül előled minden sötétség.
Ez a nagy erő erejének ereje: mert minden légneműt legyőz és minden szilárdat áthat.
Így teremtették a világot.
Annak, ami ezt a módszert követi, eredménye csodálatos lesz.
Ezért hívnak Hermész Triszmegisztosznak, mert a világ tudásának három része birtokomban van.
Amit a Nap műveleteiről mondtam, befejeztem.


----------



## Gilian (2011 Január 5)

Hamvas: Tarot 13.
A Tizenkettő a kozmosz száma. Ha az ember ehhez a számhoz egyet hozzátesz, a kozmoszból kilép. Ez a halál, a nagy transzmutáció. Az Egy a mágus, a csináló, az alkotó, a tolték, a poiétész. A Tizenkettő plusz egy: a metapoiétész. Nietzsche szavával az _Überschöpfung_, amikor az ember önmagát önmagából és önmaga fölé alkotja meg. Ez a metapoiészisz. Ugyanaz a szó, mint a transzmutáció. Mi az, amit az ember önmagából és önmaga fölé alkot? Az arany. A halálvonalon az ember csak annyi aranyat vihet át, amennyit önmagából csinált.


----------



## sasace (2011 Január 5)

norcos1 írta:


> 17


Haladok


----------



## Gilian (2011 Január 5)

Az arany. A halálvonalon az ember csak annyi aranyat vihet át, amennyit önmagából csinált. Minden egyéb itt marad és megrothad. Az alkímia az a tudás, amely az embereket arra tanítja, miképpen csinálhatnak magukból a lehető legtöbb aranyat. Az asztrológiában e kép megfelelője az úgynevezett nyolcadik ház, szintén a Mars, vagyis a Skorpió jegyében. A Mars a tűz, a Skorpió a forró, földalatti, vulkanikus, kénes (szulfurizált) víz. E jelben minden elem elég, kivéve az aranyat. Az arany pedig nem egyéb, mint a szublimált (naposított) sulphur. Darabosan fordítva: a szellem tüzében égő lélek, vagyis a lélek tüzében égő szellem. Ezt a lángot látta Mózes a csipkebokorban. A halál az ember végső _calcinatió_ja, mindenki saját maga dönti el, hogy e művelet után benne mi marad meg.


----------



## sasace (2011 Január 5)

megyeget


----------



## Gilian (2011 Január 5)

14. - Nun
A halál azt jelenti, amit ez a kép mutat. Az embert az egyik korsóból a másikba töltik. A halál erénye a türelem, a mérséklet, a fegyelem, a tudás. Delphoiban az egyik nagy felirat: _méden agan_. Mindent mértékkel. Mérték és mérséklet. Nem szabad lázadozni. Senki se legyen türelmetlen. Feladatát végül is mindenki megkapja. Ez a türelmes és a türelmetlen izgalom jele. A nyugtalanságé és a csendes várakozásé.


----------



## Gilian (2011 Január 5)

A halálvonal a mérték. Itt derül ki, hogy mi ér valamit és mi a szemét. Ez a halál-calcinatio művelete. Most következik a _reductio_. Eddig, az úgynevezett életben vagy a sorsban a pátosz és a retorika volt, a nagy hazugságok és hiúságok és a káprázat és a cirkusz. Most következik az étosz és a higgadtság. Ez a nagy erény mátrixa. Ide tartoznak a szorgalmasok és a munkáskezek, a fáradhatatlan tanulók és a hívők, akik tudnak tisztelni és hódolni és várni. Persze ide tartozik a fanatikus is és a stréber is. Ide tartozik a türelmetlen, aki mohó szemét az üdvre vetette még mielőtt arra megérett. A fanatikus az, aki teendőjét a rögeszmében látja. Fanatikusnak nem étosza van, hanem fixa ideája és azt hiszi, ha nem saját, hanem más szakállára őrült, máris helyes úton jár. A fanatikus az, aki azt hiszi, valamit biztosabban tud, mint amennyire valamit tudni lehet. A stréber pedig úgy látszik, tud várni. De a stréber mohón és lihegve vár, és a pecsenyére lesben áll. Közben fogát csikorgatja. Nem hajlik, nem görbül és nem szorgalmas, hanem túlbuzgó, nem szerény, hanem bujkál. Nem alázatos, hanem megalázokodó. Nem szolgál, hanem szolgai. Nem türelmes, hanem ülepe van.


----------



## Gilian (2011 Január 5)

E mátrixnak nincs száma. Nem tudni, hogy 0 vagy pedig 22. A tarot nagy problémája. Egyesek úgy értelmezik, hogy mint egyes kártyajátékban a páratlan, a Fekete Péter, a komikus figura, az asztrál a tizenharmadik, aki a közösségen kívül él és a kutyák nadrágját tépik Ha a bolond tényleg bolond, akkor az, aki az _ineptia mysterii_ben szenved, a misztérium iránt való érzéketlenségben. Ennél nagyobb idióta nincs. Legyen és maradjon a kutyák martaléka. Ez az ember, mihelyt a kerítésen túl lévő dolgokról van szó, gyanakodik, hitetlenül hunyorgat és azt hiszi, valaki falhoz akarja állítani. Ez aztán a bolond! Ennek a batyujában tényleg csak rongy van, legfeljebb skatulya. Ilyen ember a történet területén bőven akad. Kik ezek? - Mindenki keresse ki legközelebbi szomszédai közül. 
De van más is, aki végre játékon kívül tud állni. Akinek már nincs "száma", s ezért nem tudni, 0 vagy 22. A tarot azt mondja, ez a végtelen utak vándora. A kutyák megugatják, de a kutyák azért ugatnak, mert elásott csontjaikat féltik. A bolond itt nem az úgynevezett jellem. A karakterhez korlátoltság kell. Csak meg kell nézni az úgynevezett jellemek arcán az eszelős és önhitt butaságot. A bolond itt türelmes. A vég és a kezdettelen. A megfoghatatlan és elérhetetlen.


----------



## Gilian (2011 Január 5)

Na, még egy, ha 20 kevés.


----------



## mafraklau (2011 Január 5)

Sziasztok! Engem a szalaghímzés érdekelne. Valaki tudja hogy működik mert én csak elkezdeni nem tudom. (...)


----------



## moki74 (2011 Január 5)

:d


----------



## brn (2011 Január 5)

*.*

Köszi a lehetőséget


----------



## z00k33per (2011 Január 5)

Sziasztok!


----------



## z00k33per (2011 Január 5)

Nem tudjátok, miért ilyen lassú ez a fórummotor? Mintha egy proxyn keresztül dohogna...


----------



## brn (2011 Január 5)




----------



## brn (2011 Január 5)

hello


----------



## z00k33per (2011 Január 5)

Nem értem, ha már egyszer beregisztrál az ember, miért kell 20 üzenet, vagy két nap várakozás, mire megláthatja a linkeket, amiről végül kiderül, hogy döglöttek? Tényleg nem értem.


----------



## brn (2011 Január 5)

20 hozzászólás


----------



## z00k33per (2011 Január 5)

Te is vadiúj?


----------



## brn (2011 Január 5)

....


----------



## brn (2011 Január 5)

............


----------



## z00k33per (2011 Január 5)

Most komolyan. Ennek mi értelme? Floodolunk összevissza...


----------



## brn (2011 Január 5)

jaja


----------



## brn (2011 Január 5)

semmi igazából


----------



## z00k33per (2011 Január 5)

A legtöbb fórum ezt tiltja, itt meg egyenesen rábiztatják (rákényszerítik az embert).


----------



## brn (2011 Január 5)

lehet nem is lesz most ehhez erőm


----------



## z00k33per (2011 Január 5)

Gondolom, javítja a statisztikájukat.


----------



## brn (2011 Január 5)

így van ez nekem is fura


----------



## brn (2011 Január 5)

Nem tudom mi álla hátterében, de nagyon lassú a portál.


----------



## brn (2011 Január 5)

te miért regeltél?


----------



## z00k33per (2011 Január 5)

Ettől viszont nem lesz előrébb az oldal a Google-ben...


----------



## z00k33per (2011 Január 5)

Álmomban eszembejutott a Mozaik képregényújság sorozat. Gyerekkoromban az összes zsebpénzem rájuk költöttem. Most rákerestem és itt találtam őket.


----------



## brn (2011 Január 5)

Két sárkány beszélget. Azt mondja az egyik:
- Mhh.
- Na ne égess - szól rá a másik.


----------



## z00k33per (2011 Január 5)

+ A Kockás képregényfüzetek. A békebeli 80-as évek. Nosztalgiahullám.


----------



## brn (2011 Január 5)

A sündisznóbébi eltéved a sötétben, és bekeveredik az üvegházba. Hosszas bolyongás után, amikor nekimegy egy kifejlett kaktusznak, boldogan tárja szét mancsocskáit:
- Mama!


----------



## z00k33per (2011 Január 5)

Innentől kezdve már csak számolom a posztokat. 11


----------



## brn (2011 Január 5)

Jah így érthető...én is hasonló okból, találtam itt néhány dolgot ami hasznos


----------



## z00k33per (2011 Január 5)

12


----------



## brn (2011 Január 5)

- Mi az abszolút udvariasság?
- Aki a fáradt olajat is hellyel kínálja.


----------



## brn (2011 Január 5)

- Mi az abszolút kitolás?
- Struccot megíjeszteni a beton fölött.


----------



## z00k33per (2011 Január 5)

13 szerencsét hoz vajon?


----------



## brn (2011 Január 5)

- Jean, megetette a papagájt?
- Igen, uram.
- Mivel?
- A macskával.


----------



## brn (2011 Január 5)

- Jean, mi az a rúzsfolt a nyakán?
- Szájhagyomány uram.


----------



## z00k33per (2011 Január 5)

14


----------



## brn (2011 Január 5)

- Doktor úr, úgy érzem, hogy engem semmibe vesznek - mondja a beteg a pszichiáternek.
- Nagyszerű. Kérem a következőt.


----------



## z00k33per (2011 Január 5)

Úgy látszik, kezdi magát összeszedni a fórummotor...


----------



## brn (2011 Január 5)

21


----------



## z00k33per (2011 Január 5)

Jó, akkor mondok egy viccet én is...


----------



## z00k33per (2011 Január 5)

– Idesanyám! Há' kinek kente ezt a marha nagy karéj kenyeret?
– Neked, fijam!
– Oszt ilyen kicsi?


----------



## z00k33per (2011 Január 5)

Kisgyerek sír a járókában:
– Éhes vagyok. Éhes vagyok.
Az apja behajít egy szelet kenyeret neki.
– Nesze.
– Osztán csak így egyem: pucéron?
– Há' vegyél magadra valamit!


----------



## z00k33per (2011 Január 5)

"Szereti a tik a meggyet
Ketten szeretünk mi egyet..."


----------



## z00k33per (2011 Január 5)

Mi a különbség és a krokodil között?
Zöldebb, mint úszik.


----------



## z00k33per (2011 Január 5)

Nem is számol jól ez a szar! Már megvolt a 20 elvileg, mégsem engedi...


----------



## z00k33per (2011 Január 5)

Ja... ÉS két napos reg kell. No, csók. Akkor már itt sem vagyok... [email protected]!


----------



## guszti45 (2011 Január 5)

Már csak öt


----------



## guszti45 (2011 Január 5)

4


----------



## guszti45 (2011 Január 5)

három


----------



## guszti45 (2011 Január 5)

két


----------



## guszti45 (2011 Január 5)

mindjárt végre


----------



## guszti45 (2011 Január 5)

vége


----------



## gyuris64 (2011 Január 5)

jó lehet


----------



## Anikó86 (2011 Január 5)

sziasztok!


----------



## Anikó86 (2011 Január 5)

na hát akkor 19


----------



## gyuris64 (2011 Január 5)

vagy mégse? olyan határozatlan vagyok.


----------



## Anikó86 (2011 Január 5)

a


----------



## gyuris64 (2011 Január 5)

ha mindenki elmegy az országból, lesz magyarság?


----------



## Anikó86 (2011 Január 5)

zé


----------



## gyuris64 (2011 Január 5)

buék


----------



## Anikó86 (2011 Január 5)

rt


----------



## Anikó86 (2011 Január 5)

regiztem


----------



## gyuris64 (2011 Január 5)

igen


----------



## Anikó86 (2011 Január 5)

hogy


----------



## Anikó86 (2011 Január 5)

sok


----------



## Anikó86 (2011 Január 5)

érdekes, számomra fontos


----------



## Anikó86 (2011 Január 5)

fájlt


----------



## Anikó86 (2011 Január 5)

tudjak megnézni és


----------



## Anikó86 (2011 Január 5)

l


----------



## OtiDog (2011 Január 5)

Helló, Oti vagyok.


----------



## Anikó86 (2011 Január 5)

e


----------



## Anikó86 (2011 Január 5)

tölteni


----------



## OtiDog (2011 Január 5)

1x1=2


----------



## OtiDog (2011 Január 5)

Legalábbis eddig azt hittem.


----------



## Anikó86 (2011 Január 5)

szia Oti


----------



## OtiDog (2011 Január 5)

Sose se voltam jó matekból.


----------



## Anikó86 (2011 Január 5)

visszaszámlálás indul.................5


----------



## OtiDog (2011 Január 5)

Szia Anikó!


----------



## Anikó86 (2011 Január 5)

4


----------



## rieger (2011 Január 5)

mire jó ez....


----------



## Anikó86 (2011 Január 5)

3


----------



## OtiDog (2011 Január 5)

Hajrá Real Madrid!


----------



## rieger (2011 Január 5)

20 hülyeséget fantasztikus leírni...


----------



## Anikó86 (2011 Január 5)

2


----------



## rieger (2011 Január 5)

puff


----------



## OtiDog (2011 Január 5)

Ja meg Lakers


----------



## rieger (2011 Január 5)

piff


----------



## Anikó86 (2011 Január 5)

1 és ezzel együtt 20


----------



## OtiDog (2011 Január 5)

Ha 20 hülyeség kell hogy letölthessek akkor fantasztikus


----------



## rieger (2011 Január 5)

dicsak buksiii


----------



## OtiDog (2011 Január 5)

Numero 9


----------



## OtiDog (2011 Január 5)

Numero 10


----------



## rieger (2011 Január 5)

buksii!! apu kiszökött


----------



## rieger (2011 Január 5)

egyre jobb ez a szarság aszem én 20 után se állok le XD


----------



## OtiDog (2011 Január 5)

Numero 11


----------



## rieger (2011 Január 5)

Státusz: Elérhető (online) 
Üzenet: 11
Köszönet: 1
0 alkalommal 0 üzenetét köszönték meg 
Regisztrált:: Sep 2009
Hol: jóhelyen


----------



## OtiDog (2011 Január 5)

Numero 12


----------



## 72ferenc (2011 Január 5)

Üdvözlök mindenkit ! Nem tudom miről irjak igy hirtelen.


----------



## rieger (2011 Január 5)

*özösség * *Naptár* *Új üzenetek* *Keresés * *Gyors linkek * *Kilépés*






 CanadaHun - Kanadai Magyarok Fóruma > Beszélgető - Dumcsi > Szójátékok és játékok >  Jelenléti iv 

 * Válasz a Témára *


----------



## OtiDog (2011 Január 5)

Numero 13


----------



## 72ferenc (2011 Január 5)

Hallo§


----------



## rieger (2011 Január 5)

Angol nyelvtanulás gyors, hatékony módszerrel. 250óra helyett 40 ór


----------



## 72ferenc (2011 Január 5)

Sziasztok


----------



## OtiDog (2011 Január 5)

Numero 14


----------



## rieger (2011 Január 5)

(#102130) 
72ferenc 
Tag

Státusz: Elérhető (online) 
Üzenet: 2
Köszönet: 5
0 alkalommal 0 üzenetét köszönték meg 
Regisztrált:: Dec 2010
Hol: Cleveland


----------



## 72ferenc (2011 Január 5)

Üdvözlök mindenkit!!!!!!


----------



## OtiDog (2011 Január 5)

Numero 15


----------



## rieger (2011 Január 5)

(#102132) 
OtiDog 
Tag

Státusz: Elérhető (online) 
Üzenet: 14
Köszönet: 0
0 alkalommal 0 üzenetét köszönték meg 
Regisztrált:: Aug 2010
Hol: Üllés


----------



## OtiDog (2011 Január 5)

Numero 16


----------



## 72ferenc (2011 Január 5)

Üdvözlök mindenkit ! Nem tudom miről irjak


----------



## OtiDog (2011 Január 5)

Numero 17


----------



## 72ferenc (2011 Január 5)

Numero 8


----------



## OtiDog (2011 Január 5)

Numero 18


----------



## OtiDog (2011 Január 5)

Numero 19


----------



## 72ferenc (2011 Január 5)

Üdvözlök mindenkit...


----------



## rieger (2011 Január 5)

(#102132) 
OtiDog 
Tag

Státusz: Elérhető (online) 
Üzenet: 14
Köszönet: 0
0 alkalommal 0 üzenetét köszönték meg 
Regisztrált:: Aug 2010
Hol: Üllés


----------



## OtiDog (2011 Január 5)

Numero 20


----------



## 72ferenc (2011 Január 5)

Üdvözlök mindenkit ! Nem tudok semmit


----------



## rieger (2011 Január 5)

A bejegyzés egy öt percen belül létrehozott másik bejegyzés másolata.

 (#102132)


----------



## rieger (2011 Január 5)

Üzenet: 15
Köszönet: 1
0 alkalommal 0 üzenetét köszönték meg


----------



## OtiDog (2011 Január 5)

Meg van a 20 hsz de még mindig nem tom letölteni, ez miért van?


----------



## 72ferenc (2011 Január 5)

Hey folks


----------



## 72ferenc (2011 Január 5)

Üdv...


----------



## 72ferenc (2011 Január 5)

Fff


----------



## OtiDog (2011 Január 5)

Valaki segítsen már, mért van hogy még most is azt írja ki h 20 hsz kell?


----------



## 72ferenc (2011 Január 5)

Blafasel


----------



## 72ferenc (2011 Január 5)

Hahaha


----------



## OtiDog (2011 Január 5)

De vicces vagy öcsi


----------



## 72ferenc (2011 Január 5)

test


----------



## pézsmapocok (2011 Január 5)

Hello


----------



## OtiDog (2011 Január 5)

Gyenge vagy mint az aspirin


----------



## OtiDog (2011 Január 5)

Na megvan, thanxelni kell, léptem


----------



## pézsmapocok (2011 Január 5)

Hali Kecskemétről


----------



## pézsmapocok (2011 Január 5)




----------



## pézsmapocok (2011 Január 5)

:d


----------



## 72ferenc (2011 Január 5)

fghdfj


----------



## pézsmapocok (2011 Január 5)

kiss


----------



## pézsmapocok (2011 Január 5)




----------



## pézsmapocok (2011 Január 5)




----------



## pézsmapocok (2011 Január 5)




----------



## pézsmapocok (2011 Január 5)

:11::11:


----------



## 72ferenc (2011 Január 5)

gggg


----------



## pézsmapocok (2011 Január 5)

:idea:


----------



## rieger (2011 Január 5)

A bejegyzés egy öt percen belül létrehozott másik bejegyz


----------



## rieger (2011 Január 5)

Opciók Üzenet beidézése a válaszban? 





*Gyors válasz elküldése folyamatban*​ 
*«* Előző téma | Következő téma *»*​ 
Jelenleg 3 látogató (3 tag és 0 vendég) böngészi a témát  ‎rieger, ‎72ferenc, ‎pézsmapocok 
Téma lehetőségei



Nyomtatható verzió



Feliratkozás a témára 
Megjelenítési módok



*Folyamatos mód*



Átkapcsolás vegyes módba



Átkapcsolás összevont módba 
Keresés a témában 
Részletes keresés 
Osztályozd a témát



Kitűnő



Jó



Közepes



Gyenge



Rémes



 Üzenetküldés szabályai *Nem indíthatsz* új témákat
*Küldhetsz* választ
*Küldhetsz* csatolásokat
*Szerkesztheted* az üzenete


----------



## rieger (2011 Január 5)

Státusz: Elérhető (online) 
Üzenet: 10
Köszönet: 0
0 alkalommal 0 üzenetét köszönték meg 
Regisztrált:: Jan 2011
Hol: Kecskemét


 



Ma, 11:32 AM 

:idea:


----------



## pézsmapocok (2011 Január 5)




----------



## pézsmapocok (2011 Január 5)




----------



## 72ferenc (2011 Január 5)

terpesz


----------



## pézsmapocok (2011 Január 5)

Helllooooooo


----------



## rieger (2011 Január 5)

Ma, 11:32 AM 
:11:


----------



## pézsmapocok (2011 Január 5)

:77: Boldog szülinapot nemtomkinek xD


----------



## 72ferenc (2011 Január 5)

blub


----------



## pézsmapocok (2011 Január 5)

Bocsi a sok totál értelmetlen komi miatt, de nekem kell az a sok hozzászólás.


----------



## 72ferenc (2011 Január 5)

ripoacs


----------



## pézsmapocok (2011 Január 5)

Csá! Megy a gép du. 4 óta xD:444:


----------



## pézsmapocok (2011 Január 5)

Halii, Kecskemétről írok!


----------



## pézsmapocok (2011 Január 5)

kiss:55::wink:


----------



## 72ferenc (2011 Január 5)

dfg


----------



## 72ferenc (2011 Január 5)

ttt


----------



## hiren (2011 Január 5)

Szia, 
örülök, hogy beszélhetek veled.

Hiren


----------



## tweeti (2011 Január 5)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg




Köszi


----------



## tweeti (2011 Január 5)

szia


----------



## balubee (2011 Január 5)

Üdv mindenkinek.!


----------



## balubee (2011 Január 5)

1


----------



## balubee (2011 Január 5)

2


----------



## balubee (2011 Január 5)

3


----------



## balubee (2011 Január 5)

4


----------



## balubee (2011 Január 5)

5


----------



## balubee (2011 Január 5)

6


----------



## derekas (2011 Január 5)

ritterann írta:


> Ismertek esetleg magyar nyelven is elérhető dokumentumfilmeket, ismeretterjesztő műsorokat, sorozatot, amely az irodalomhoz kapcsolódik?



Szia! Nekem csak ebook gyűjteményem van. Kb tízezer kötet magyarul. Ha esetleg érdekel valami, akkor küldj konkrét címet és megnézem neked.
derekas


----------



## balubee (2011 Január 5)

7


----------



## RobertGW8 (2011 Január 5)

Hello Mindenkinek!


----------



## RobertGW8 (2011 Január 5)

Boldog Uj Evet!


----------



## RobertGW8 (2011 Január 5)

1


----------



## RobertGW8 (2011 Január 5)

2


----------



## RobertGW8 (2011 Január 5)

3


----------



## RobertGW8 (2011 Január 5)

4


----------



## RobertGW8 (2011 Január 5)

5


----------



## RobertGW8 (2011 Január 5)

6


----------



## RobertGW8 (2011 Január 5)

7


----------



## RobertGW8 (2011 Január 5)

8


----------



## RobertGW8 (2011 Január 5)

9


----------



## RobertGW8 (2011 Január 5)

10


----------



## RobertGW8 (2011 Január 5)

11


----------



## agocska (2011 Január 5)

na


----------



## RobertGW8 (2011 Január 5)

12


----------



## agocska (2011 Január 5)

ééés \o/


----------



## RobertGW8 (2011 Január 5)

agocska írta:


> na




meg 1-et


----------



## agocska (2011 Január 5)

namostmi?


----------



## RobertGW8 (2011 Január 5)

13


----------



## 00ZS00 (2011 Január 5)

Hello


----------



## agocska (2011 Január 5)

de mégsem enged még mindig


----------



## RobertGW8 (2011 Január 5)

2 nap után  asszem


----------



## gyenge_anita (2011 Január 5)

*hozzászólás*

buék


----------



## RobertGW8 (2011 Január 5)

14


----------



## 00ZS00 (2011 Január 5)

Elszámolok 20-ig illetve már csak 18 - ig


----------



## 00ZS00 (2011 Január 5)

18


----------



## 00ZS00 (2011 Január 5)

Hoozászólást gyűjtök


----------



## RobertGW8 (2011 Január 5)

15


----------



## 00ZS00 (2011 Január 5)

17


----------



## 00ZS00 (2011 Január 5)

16


----------



## RobertGW8 (2011 Január 5)

Na végre......


----------



## 00ZS00 (2011 Január 5)

15


----------



## 00ZS00 (2011 Január 5)

14


----------



## agocska (2011 Január 5)

namáááá


----------



## 00ZS00 (2011 Január 5)

13


----------



## 00ZS00 (2011 Január 5)

12


----------



## 00ZS00 (2011 Január 5)

11


----------



## 00ZS00 (2011 Január 5)

10


----------



## 00ZS00 (2011 Január 5)

9


----------



## 00ZS00 (2011 Január 5)

8


----------



## 00ZS00 (2011 Január 5)

7


----------



## 00ZS00 (2011 Január 5)

6


----------



## 00ZS00 (2011 Január 5)

5


----------



## kovacs bela (2011 Január 5)

*Remek!*

Remek!


----------



## kovacs bela (2011 Január 5)

Nagyon jó!


----------



## kovacs bela (2011 Január 5)

Jó!


----------



## 00ZS00 (2011 Január 5)

5


----------



## kovacs bela (2011 Január 5)

2


----------



## kovacs bela (2011 Január 5)

3


----------



## kovacs bela (2011 Január 5)

4


----------



## kovacs bela (2011 Január 5)

5


----------



## kovacs bela (2011 Január 5)

6


----------



## kovacs bela (2011 Január 5)

7


----------



## kovacs bela (2011 Január 5)

8


----------



## kovacs bela (2011 Január 5)

9


----------



## kovacs bela (2011 Január 5)

10


----------



## kovacs bela (2011 Január 5)

11


----------



## kovacs bela (2011 Január 5)

12


----------



## kovacs bela (2011 Január 5)

13


----------



## kovacs bela (2011 Január 5)

14


----------



## 00ZS00 (2011 Január 5)

3....2.....1.....


----------



## 00ZS00 (2011 Január 5)

gyerüüünk és megvan az utolsóóó


----------



## kovacs bela (2011 Január 5)

15


----------



## kovacs bela (2011 Január 5)

16


----------



## igsaleph (2011 Január 5)

koszi


----------



## igsaleph (2011 Január 5)

test OK


----------



## igsaleph (2011 Január 5)

ugyi


----------



## igsaleph (2011 Január 5)

9


----------



## igsaleph (2011 Január 5)

10


----------



## igsaleph (2011 Január 5)

11


----------



## Getsuga (2011 Január 5)

hey


----------



## igsaleph (2011 Január 5)

12


----------



## igsaleph (2011 Január 5)

ho 13


----------



## igsaleph (2011 Január 5)

16


----------



## igsaleph (2011 Január 5)

lassan de biztosan


----------



## igsaleph (2011 Január 5)

csak igy tovabb


----------



## igsaleph (2011 Január 5)

18


----------



## igsaleph (2011 Január 5)

19


----------



## igsaleph (2011 Január 5)

20


----------



## igsaleph (2011 Január 5)

21


----------



## Getsuga (2011 Január 5)

hohohohhoo


----------



## Getsuga (2011 Január 5)

3asd


----------



## igsaleph (2011 Január 5)

kosz


----------



## igsaleph (2011 Január 5)

jo


----------



## 00ZS00 (2011 Január 5)

NAaaa megvannn


----------



## cs_snk (2011 Január 5)

1


----------



## cs_snk (2011 Január 5)

2


----------



## cs_snk (2011 Január 5)

3


----------



## cs_snk (2011 Január 5)

4


----------



## cs_snk (2011 Január 5)

5


----------



## cs_snk (2011 Január 5)

6


----------



## cs_snk (2011 Január 5)

7


----------



## cs_snk (2011 Január 5)

8


----------



## mintalovat (2011 Január 5)

111


----------



## mintalovat (2011 Január 5)

*222*

222


----------



## mintalovat (2011 Január 5)

333


----------



## cs_snk (2011 Január 5)

9


----------



## mintalovat (2011 Január 5)

444


----------



## mintalovat (2011 Január 5)

555


----------



## mintalovat (2011 Január 5)

666


----------



## cs_snk (2011 Január 5)

24125


----------



## mintalovat (2011 Január 5)

777


----------



## mintalovat (2011 Január 5)

888


----------



## mintalovat (2011 Január 5)

999


----------



## mintalovat (2011 Január 5)

1010


----------



## mintalovat (2011 Január 5)

1111


----------



## gatferi (2011 Január 5)

hahó


----------



## mintalovat (2011 Január 5)

1212


----------



## mintalovat (2011 Január 5)

1313


----------



## mintalovat (2011 Január 5)

1414


----------



## mintalovat (2011 Január 5)

1515


----------



## mintalovat (2011 Január 5)

1616


----------



## mintalovat (2011 Január 5)

1717


----------



## mintalovat (2011 Január 5)

1818


----------



## mintalovat (2011 Január 5)

1919


----------



## mintalovat (2011 Január 5)

2020


----------



## mintalovat (2011 Január 5)

2121


----------



## mintalovat (2011 Január 5)

2222


----------



## tomi0529 (2011 Január 5)

*re*

csak beakartam köszönni-)


----------



## domvik (2011 Január 5)

?


----------



## kondora (2011 Január 6)

szioka


----------



## kondora (2011 Január 6)

en is


----------



## kondora (2011 Január 6)

mi a kerdes


----------



## kondora (2011 Január 6)

1111


----------



## kondora (2011 Január 6)

2121


----------



## kondora (2011 Január 6)

heloka


----------



## kondora (2011 Január 6)

mik ezek a szamok


----------



## kondora (2011 Január 6)

en is


----------



## kondora (2011 Január 6)

16


----------



## kondora (2011 Január 6)

en is igy vaok vele


----------



## kondora (2011 Január 6)

nem tudom.


----------



## kondora (2011 Január 6)

irjal


----------



## kondora (2011 Január 6)

jelen


----------



## kondora (2011 Január 6)

en is talaltam


----------



## denesg (2011 Január 6)

g


----------



## denesg (2011 Január 6)

h


----------



## denesg (2011 Január 6)

m


----------



## denesg (2011 Január 6)

f


----------



## denesg (2011 Január 6)

t


----------



## Villemo64 (2011 Január 6)

jelentem  jelen vagyok


----------



## Sziszike76 (2011 Január 6)

Én is jelen


----------



## Sziszike76 (2011 Január 6)

Én is!


----------



## Sziszike76 (2011 Január 6)

Második jelen


----------



## Sziszike76 (2011 Január 6)

negyedi


----------



## Sziszike76 (2011 Január 6)

üdv Vöriről!


----------



## Sziszike76 (2011 Január 6)

hali!


----------



## Sziszike76 (2011 Január 6)

kukucs


----------



## Sziszike76 (2011 Január 6)

Blabal, még mennyi van?


----------



## Sziszike76 (2011 Január 6)

szép ez a nap! Talán süt is mindjárt


----------



## Sziszike76 (2011 Január 6)

Talán még kettő kell?


----------



## Sziszike76 (2011 Január 6)

Alig várom hogy böngésszek!!


----------



## Sziszike76 (2011 Január 6)

Jó ez az oldal nagyon


----------



## Sziszike76 (2011 Január 6)

1234


----------



## Sziszike76 (2011 Január 6)

5678


----------



## Sziszike76 (2011 Január 6)

9101112


----------



## Sziszike76 (2011 Január 6)

hú


----------



## Sziszike76 (2011 Január 6)

Lassan angyal leszek


----------



## Sziszike76 (2011 Január 6)

Mennyit kell még írnom?


----------



## Getsuga (2011 Január 6)

4asd


----------



## Getsuga (2011 Január 6)

5asdasd


----------



## pessta (2011 Január 6)

üdv, összesezdném 20 hozzászólást


----------



## pessta (2011 Január 6)

második


----------



## pessta (2011 Január 6)

harmadik


----------



## pessta (2011 Január 6)

remélem megéri ennyit várni...


----------



## pessta (2011 Január 6)

még csak öt, de unom


----------



## pessta (2011 Január 6)

hat, leszakadt a pad


----------



## na.mi (2011 Január 6)

*jó*

Hozzászólnék...


----------



## pessta (2011 Január 6)

7, dörög az ég, plusz még a 20 secet is ki kell vmivel tölteni


----------



## pessta (2011 Január 6)

nóc..................


----------



## na.mi (2011 Január 6)

ha én cica volnék


----------



## pessta (2011 Január 6)

kilenc, nem vagyok egyedül )


----------



## na.mi (2011 Január 6)

kiss


----------



## pessta (2011 Január 6)

tíz


----------



## na.mi (2011 Január 6)

:55:


----------



## pessta (2011 Január 6)

vágom a centit


----------



## na.mi (2011 Január 6)

:wink:


----------



## na.mi (2011 Január 6)

\\m/


----------



## pessta (2011 Január 6)

gyerünk


----------



## na.mi (2011 Január 6)




----------



## pessta (2011 Január 6)

nincs sok hátra


----------



## na.mi (2011 Január 6)




----------



## pessta (2011 Január 6)

menni fog, érzem..........


----------



## pessta (2011 Január 6)




----------



## pessta (2011 Január 6)

áhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## pessta (2011 Január 6)

már csak níííééééégy


----------



## pessta (2011 Január 6)

károm


----------



## na.mi (2011 Január 6)

haha


----------



## pessta (2011 Január 6)

tettő


----------



## pessta (2011 Január 6)

uno


----------



## pessta (2011 Január 6)

na még egy


----------



## pessta (2011 Január 6)

2121


----------



## na.mi (2011 Január 6)

:6::6:


----------



## na.mi (2011 Január 6)

kisskiss


----------



## na.mi (2011 Január 6)

:--::--:


----------



## na.mi (2011 Január 6)




----------



## na.mi (2011 Január 6)

:33::33:


----------



## na.mi (2011 Január 6)




----------



## na.mi (2011 Január 6)

hhh


----------



## na.mi (2011 Január 6)

jajajaj


----------



## na.mi (2011 Január 6)

3


----------



## na.mi (2011 Január 6)

még2


----------



## na.mi (2011 Január 6)

éljen


----------



## KARCSI2010 (2011 Január 6)

Hogy mik meg g nem történtek :

János bácsi jó ideje kedvenc kocsmájában iszogat. Érzi a végén, nem tud felállni, akárhogy próbálja. Gondolja ,egy kis friss levegő nem árt és kikúszik az ajtóig.
Mikor kimászik, látja, még mindig nem tud felállni. Na, gondolja, talán ha hazakúszik, akkor majd sikerül.
Hazaér, de csak nem tud felállni. Bekászálódik az ágyba és egyből kidől.
Másnap a felesége rángatja fel, és mondja:
- Már megint segg részegre ittad magad a kocsmában!
- Honnan tudod?
- Üzent a kocsmáros hogy ott hagytad a tolókocsid!


----------



## KARCSI2010 (2011 Január 6)

Átvernek a pakolóőrök!!! 
A módszer a következő: 
Általában a legrövidebb parkolási idő 20 perc. Ezért a fényképezőgép dátumát 20 perccel előre állítják. 
Végig fényképezik a szabályos jeggyel parkoló autókat, majd kényelmesen leülnek és 20 perc múlva kinyomtatják a hozzá tartozó mikulás csomagot. 
Természetesen a fénykép készítése előtt rátesznek egy előző napról maradt mikulás csomagot. Van nekik bőven belőle, hiszen csak addig van az autón, amíg lefényképezik.
No meg különben is, a fényképen nem látszik, mi van a csomagban. 
A borzasztó az, hogy még csak tudomásunk sincs a dologról, mert csak 60 nap múlva derül ki, amikor megkapjuk a tértivevényes levelet. 
Természetesen a megadott telefonszámot hívhatod napestig, soha senki nem jelentkezik be rajta.
Marad a személyes ügyintézés, ami természetesen munkaidőben (vegyél ki szabadságot, vagy utazz akármennyi kilométert érte). 
Semmi értelme nincs, mert megmutatják a fényképet, és nem tudod bebizonyítani, hogy nem lépted túl a parkolási időt.
Ha bírósági tárgyalásra kerül a sor, a bíró minden további nélkül elfogadja a parkolási társaság által adott adatokat bizonyítékként.
Baromira nem érdekli, hogy bárki olyan időt ír be a fényképezőgépbe, amit csak akar. A 20 perc olyan idő intervallum, amivel még nem buknak le.
A számítógépen az az idő látszik, amit a fényképező gép mutat, és az, amikor az adatot áttöltötték a számítógépre.
Arra hivatkoznak, hogy csak a munkaidő végén töltik át az adatokat a gépre, tehát a 20 perc eltérés nem derül ki.
Mivel a tárgyaláson csak a bíró, a parkolási társaság ügyvédje, meg a hivatalosan alperes, de a gyakorlatban vádlott van jelen, azt csinálnak, amit akarnak.
Nekünk, állampolgároknak semmi esélyünk. 
Tapasztaltam.
Hiába is tennél panaszt, még jól meg is büntetnének érte, mert nem tudod bebizonyítani, hogyan zajlott a tárgyalás. 
A hangfelvételt 8 nap múlva törlik, de a végzést addig nem kapod kézhez.
A hangfelvétel csak arra jó, hogy alapja legyen a végzés megírásának, gyakorlatilag senki nem hallgathatja meg, még az ügyvéded sem.
Egyébként is a magnót a bíró kezeli, nem tudod, mikor nyomja meg a gombot, így egyáltalán nem biztos, hogy amit nyilatkoztál, az rajta is van a felvételen.
Hogyan lehet védekezni ellene? Gyakorlatilag sehogy.
Egy dolgot tehetünk, ha nincs bérletünk, akkor SOHA ne álljunk meg még rövid időre sem olyan helyen, ahol parkoló automata van.
Szinte biztos, hogy átvernek.
Ha nem kapsz 60 nap múlva levelet, az csupán azt jelenti, hogy szerencséd volt, és éppen az alatt az idő alatt nem járt arra parkolóőr. 
Minden nagyvárosban vannak magánparkolók, parkolóházak, mélygarázsok. Itt, ha esetenként drágábbnak is tűnik, nem tud lejárni a parkolójegyed.
Ha már csak a bíróságon derül ki számodra, hogy szerintük túllépted a parkolási időt, az több, mint 16 ezer forintodba kerül.
Ha bíróságra kerül az ügy, SOHA NE MENJ EGYEDüL!!!
Ha nincs ügyvédre pénzed, vigyél magaddal legalább két embert, akiknek meg sem kell szólalni, csak legyenek jelen.
Ebben az esetben a bíró meggondolja, hogyan viselkedjen.
Küldd tovább ezt a levelet azoknak, akik szoktak autóval közlekedni.
Vagyis mindenkinek, akit csak ismersz.


----------



## KARCSI2010 (2011 Január 6)

*Wikileaks Vatikán Monsanto* 

MÉG ünneprontásnak is tekinthetné valaki, hogy Jézus születésének ünnepén Epp derül ki, hogy a pápa jóváhagyta a biotechnológia alkalmazását Mezőgazdasági éS AZT, hogy a Vatikán népszerűsítse AZT a hívek közt.


----------



## KARCSI2010 (2011 Január 6)

*4 hét alatt angolul* Stabil alapok, beszédrutin. 80 órás alapozó tanfolyam


----------



## KARCSI2010 (2011 Január 6)

*Nyelvtanulás Amerikában* Angol tanfolyam és életre szóló Élmények várnak Denverben.


----------



## Shielana (2011 Január 6)

*Köszönet*

Először is köszönöm neked hogy ezt a topicot megnyitottad azok számára, akiknek szükségük van a 20 hozzászólásra. Pl nekem 
Nagyon nagy bunkóság lenne ha csak beirogatnék húsz számot?


----------



## Shielana (2011 Január 6)

2


----------



## Shielana (2011 Január 6)

3


----------



## Shielana (2011 Január 6)

4


----------



## Shielana (2011 Január 6)

5


----------



## Shielana (2011 Január 6)

6


----------



## Shielana (2011 Január 6)

7


----------



## Shielana (2011 Január 6)

8


----------



## Shielana (2011 Január 6)

9


----------



## Shielana (2011 Január 6)

10


----------



## kozsoka (2011 Január 6)

1. bejelentkezésem


----------



## kozsoka (2011 Január 6)

2. bejelentkezésem


----------



## kozsoka (2011 Január 6)

3. bejelentkezésem


----------



## kozsoka (2011 Január 6)

4. bejelentkezésem


----------



## lala24 (2011 Január 6)

Szeretnék 20 hozzászólást


----------



## kozsoka (2011 Január 6)

5. bejelentkezésem


----------



## lala24 (2011 Január 6)

Még mindíg szeretnék 20 hozzászólást


----------



## kozsoka (2011 Január 6)

20 hozzászólásra hajtok én is!


----------



## lala24 (2011 Január 6)

Jelentkezem


----------



## lala24 (2011 Január 6)

Akkor hajts Kozsoka én is hajtok


----------



## hómalac (2011 Január 6)

sziasztok.


----------



## hómalac (2011 Január 6)

hómalac is szeretne 20 hszt.


----------



## hómalac (2011 Január 6)

3,


----------



## hómalac (2011 Január 6)

4.


----------



## hómalac (2011 Január 6)

5.


----------



## hómalac (2011 Január 6)

6.


----------



## hómalac (2011 Január 6)

Amúgy sok jó dolgot találtam itt, azért regisztráltam.


----------



## lala24 (2011 Január 6)

tetszett, tetszett !


----------



## lala24 (2011 Január 6)

akkor én is


----------



## hómalac (2011 Január 6)

8.


----------



## hómalac (2011 Január 6)

hello lala24


----------



## lala24 (2011 Január 6)

Örülök, hogy Neked is.


----------



## hómalac (2011 Január 6)

fele már meg van


----------



## hómalac (2011 Január 6)

11 az jó szám.


----------



## hómalac (2011 Január 6)

aláírom a jelenléti ívet:
hómalac


----------



## hómalac (2011 Január 6)

tizennégy.


----------



## hómalac (2011 Január 6)

olvasni jó


----------



## hómalac (2011 Január 6)

számolni is jó lenne DD


----------



## zPeti'z (2011 Január 6)

1 Sziasztok


----------



## hómalac (2011 Január 6)

már alig kell pár.


----------



## hómalac (2011 Január 6)

szia zPeti'z


----------



## hómalac (2011 Január 6)

visszaszámlálás indul


----------



## hómalac (2011 Január 6)

utolsó előtti,
olyan izgatott vagyok


----------



## hómalac (2011 Január 6)

megvan. 
juhééééj


----------



## kozsoka (2011 Január 6)

8.


----------



## zPeti'z (2011 Január 6)

2


----------



## kozsoka (2011 Január 6)

9.


----------



## zPeti'z (2011 Január 6)

3 xd


----------



## zPeti'z (2011 Január 6)

4


----------



## zPeti'z (2011 Január 6)

5


----------



## zPeti'z (2011 Január 6)

6


----------



## zPeti'z (2011 Január 6)

7


----------



## zPeti'z (2011 Január 6)

8


----------



## zPeti'z (2011 Január 6)

9 majdnem a fele ))


----------



## zPeti'z (2011 Január 6)

10 yuppííííííí


----------



## zPeti'z (2011 Január 6)

11.......


----------



## zPeti'z (2011 Január 6)

12......


----------



## zPeti'z (2011 Január 6)

13 -.-


----------



## kozsoka (2011 Január 6)

10


----------



## zPeti'z (2011 Január 6)

14


----------



## kozsoka (2011 Január 6)

11


----------



## zPeti'z (2011 Január 6)

15 ....


----------



## zPeti'z (2011 Január 6)

16


----------



## zPeti'z (2011 Január 6)

17 )


----------



## zPeti'z (2011 Január 6)

18 =)


----------



## zPeti'z (2011 Január 6)

19 :dd


----------



## zPeti'z (2011 Január 6)

20 *.*


----------



## kozsoka (2011 Január 6)

12


----------



## kozsoka (2011 Január 6)

13


----------



## kozsoka (2011 Január 6)

14


----------



## kozsoka (2011 Január 6)

15


----------



## mopeda (2011 Január 6)

6


----------



## mopeda (2011 Január 6)

7


----------



## mopeda (2011 Január 6)

8


----------



## mopeda (2011 Január 6)

9


----------



## mopeda (2011 Január 6)

10


----------



## mopeda (2011 Január 6)

11


----------



## mopeda (2011 Január 6)

12


----------



## mopeda (2011 Január 6)

13


----------



## mopeda (2011 Január 6)

14


----------



## mopeda (2011 Január 6)

15


----------



## mopeda (2011 Január 6)

16


----------



## kuklatomi (2011 Január 6)

*akkor hozzászólok*

köszönöm a segítséget, remélem jól csinálom. szia


----------



## Lajhárusz (2011 Január 6)

Sziasztok!


----------



## kuklatomi (2011 Január 6)

2


----------



## Lajhárusz (2011 Január 6)

Köszönöm a lehetőséget!


----------



## kuklatomi (2011 Január 6)

3


----------



## kuklatomi (2011 Január 6)

4


----------



## Lajhárusz (2011 Január 6)

Megpróbálok még 18....


----------



## kuklatomi (2011 Január 6)

5


----------



## mopeda (2011 Január 6)

17


----------



## mopeda (2011 Január 6)

18


----------



## Lajhárusz (2011 Január 6)

17


----------



## kuklatomi (2011 Január 6)

6


----------



## Lajhárusz (2011 Január 6)

16


----------



## kuklatomi (2011 Január 6)

7


----------



## Lajhárusz (2011 Január 6)

15


----------



## mopeda (2011 Január 6)

19


----------



## Lajhárusz (2011 Január 6)

14


----------



## Lajhárusz (2011 Január 6)

13


----------



## Lajhárusz (2011 Január 6)

11


----------



## mopeda (2011 Január 6)

20


----------



## Lajhárusz (2011 Január 6)

10


----------



## Lajhárusz (2011 Január 6)

9


----------



## Lajhárusz (2011 Január 6)

8


----------



## kuklatomi (2011 Január 6)

8


----------



## Lajhárusz (2011 Január 6)

7


----------



## kozsoka (2011 Január 6)

16


----------



## Lajhárusz (2011 Január 6)

6


----------



## kuklatomi (2011 Január 6)

9


----------



## kozsoka (2011 Január 6)

17


----------



## Lajhárusz (2011 Január 6)

5


----------



## kuklatomi (2011 Január 6)

10


----------



## Lajhárusz (2011 Január 6)

4


----------



## kuklatomi (2011 Január 6)

11


----------



## Lajhárusz (2011 Január 6)

3


----------



## Lajhárusz (2011 Január 6)

2


----------



## kuklatomi (2011 Január 6)

12


----------



## Lajhárusz (2011 Január 6)

1


----------



## kuklatomi (2011 Január 6)

13


----------



## Lajhárusz (2011 Január 6)

20


----------



## kuklatomi (2011 Január 6)

14


----------



## kozsoka (2011 Január 6)

18


----------



## Lajhárusz (2011 Január 6)

21


----------



## kuklatomi (2011 Január 6)

15


----------



## kuklatomi (2011 Január 6)

16


----------



## Lajhárusz (2011 Január 6)

22


----------



## kuklatomi (2011 Január 6)

17


----------



## kozsoka (2011 Január 6)

19


----------



## kuklatomi (2011 Január 6)

18


----------



## kozsoka (2011 Január 6)

20


----------



## kuklatomi (2011 Január 6)

19


----------



## kuklatomi (2011 Január 6)

20


----------



## kuklatomi (2011 Január 6)

21 blackjack


----------



## kozsoka (2011 Január 6)

már van 20 hozzászólásom


----------



## Avenly (2011 Január 6)

*Üdv*

Üdvözlök mindenkit, örülök, hogy idetaláltam erre a fórumra, mert nagyon klassz!


----------



## wurlicer (2011 Január 6)

sziasztok


----------



## wurlicer (2011 Január 6)

nagyon jó lenne már túl lenni a hozzászólásokon


----------



## wurlicer (2011 Január 6)

mikor lesz már vééééége!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## grobi69 (2011 Január 6)

Üdvözlet Karcagról!


----------



## berry01 (2011 Január 6)

Melitta írta:


> 1, jelen


sziasztok


----------



## berry01 (2011 Január 6)

hello


----------



## berry01 (2011 Január 6)

üdv neked


----------



## berry01 (2011 Január 6)

4


----------



## berry01 (2011 Január 6)

5


----------



## berry01 (2011 Január 6)

hát jó


----------



## berry01 (2011 Január 6)

örülök Nektek


----------



## berry01 (2011 Január 6)

Ezotéria 1000rel!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## berry01 (2011 Január 6)

8


----------



## berry01 (2011 Január 6)

tiz éve jobb volt


----------



## berry01 (2011 Január 6)

de jó fogyás van


----------



## berry01 (2011 Január 6)

üdv miskolcról


----------



## berry01 (2011 Január 6)

A pánik csak a képzelet szüleménye


----------



## berry01 (2011 Január 6)

Remélem befogatok


----------



## berry01 (2011 Január 6)

21 ezni jobban szeretek


----------



## berry01 (2011 Január 6)

jajajajaj


----------



## berry01 (2011 Január 6)

ez mi


----------



## berry01 (2011 Január 6)

*De szép nap van*


----------



## berry01 (2011 Január 6)

19


----------



## berry01 (2011 Január 6)

*és 20*


----------



## berry01 (2011 Január 6)

Köszi most még várok


----------



## Brau (2011 Január 6)

szuper


----------



## Brau (2011 Január 6)

ez a lehetőség


----------



## Brau (2011 Január 6)

ahogy nézem


----------



## Brau (2011 Január 6)

ezt sokan


----------



## Brau (2011 Január 6)

ki is használtuk


----------



## Brau (2011 Január 6)

rendesen


----------



## sklani (2011 Január 6)

*Üdvözlet*

Üdvözlök mindenkit!
Már többször találkoztam ezzel az oldallal, de csak most regisztráltam.
Ígéretesnek tűnik, remélem én is tudok majd hasznos dolgokat feltölteni.


----------



## Ishmael (2011 Január 6)

*Hahó*

Hát akkor gyűjtsük össze a kvótát, mert nagy szükségem lenne Alkan etüdjeire.
Kit érdekel a klasszikus zene?


----------



## Ishmael (2011 Január 6)

*Sőt*

Már régen regisztráltam, töltöttem is fel pár zenedarabot, de a 20 nehezen gyűlik össze.


----------



## Ishmael (2011 Január 6)

*Ej*

kiss


----------



## Ishmael (2011 Január 6)

Na majd most!


----------



## Ishmael (2011 Január 6)

Nem jött az ígért felmelegedés...


----------



## Ishmael (2011 Január 6)

Bár délben olvadt kicsikét.....


----------



## Ishmael (2011 Január 6)

de ennél többet vártunk


----------



## Ishmael (2011 Január 6)

Sklanikám, szólj valamit!


----------



## Ishmael (2011 Január 6)

Mert unalmas egyedül.


----------



## Ishmael (2011 Január 6)

Hát ez nem könnyű.


----------



## Ishmael (2011 Január 6)

Mit szóltok, idén Liszt Ferenc év lesz!


----------



## Ishmael (2011 Január 6)

Ki kéne használni, hogy EU-elnökök vagyunk.


----------



## Ishmael (2011 Január 6)

Na már nem sok híjja...


----------



## Ishmael (2011 Január 6)

És akkor...


----------



## Ishmael (2011 Január 6)

Hurráááá!


----------



## benceb99 (2011 Január 6)

1


----------



## benceb99 (2011 Január 6)

1111


----------



## benceb99 (2011 Január 6)

Asd'212


----------



## benceb99 (2011 Január 6)

2222121


----------



## benceb99 (2011 Január 6)

222


----------



## benceb99 (2011 Január 6)

A b s


----------



## Ishmael (2011 Január 6)

*Hát*

Itt valami nem stimmel. 20-nál vagyok és mégsem látom amit kéne.


----------



## benceb99 (2011 Január 6)

Lol


----------



## benceb99 (2011 Január 6)

Kamizzz


----------



## benceb99 (2011 Január 6)

Gammer


----------



## benceb99 (2011 Január 6)

alalala


----------



## kotona65 (2011 Január 6)

Sziasztok, szép napot mindenkinek.


----------



## benceb99 (2011 Január 6)

JÓ kis topiccccc


----------



## benceb99 (2011 Január 6)

12


----------



## benceb99 (2011 Január 6)

13


----------



## benceb99 (2011 Január 6)

14


----------



## kotona65 (2011 Január 6)

Lemaradtam a napfogyatkozásról.


----------



## benceb99 (2011 Január 6)

15


----------



## benceb99 (2011 Január 6)

énis...


----------



## benceb99 (2011 Január 6)

17 ...


----------



## kotona65 (2011 Január 6)

Repülés.


----------



## benceb99 (2011 Január 6)

18


----------



## benceb99 (2011 Január 6)

háhááá 19


----------



## kotona65 (2011 Január 6)

Olyan, mintha egy üres lapra kellene elkezdeni írni.


----------



## sababy (2011 Január 6)

Végre itthon!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kotona65 (2011 Január 6)

Már csak 16.


----------



## benceb99 (2011 Január 6)

megvan a 20 BIBÍÍÍÍÍÍ


----------



## kotona65 (2011 Január 6)

Még jó, hogy nem esik a hó!


----------



## kotona65 (2011 Január 6)

Ez lesz a 7.


----------



## kotona65 (2011 Január 6)

8.


----------



## benceb99 (2011 Január 6)

megvan a 20 mégse tok leszedni semit....


----------



## kotona65 (2011 Január 6)

9.


----------



## kotona65 (2011 Január 6)

És a két nap benceb99?


----------



## kotona65 (2011 Január 6)

A fele már megvan.


----------



## kotona65 (2011 Január 6)

Sőt, már több is.


----------



## kotona65 (2011 Január 6)

Nem erőltettem meg túlságosan a fantáziámat.


----------



## kotona65 (2011 Január 6)

Még hét.


----------



## kotona65 (2011 Január 6)

Már csak 6.


----------



## kotona65 (2011 Január 6)

1/4 a célig.


----------



## kotona65 (2011 Január 6)

Almost a finishben.


----------



## kotona65 (2011 Január 6)

3


----------



## kotona65 (2011 Január 6)

2


----------



## kotona65 (2011 Január 6)

Mindjárt kész vagyok.


----------



## kotona65 (2011 Január 6)

Már csak 48 óra.


----------



## kotona65 (2011 Január 6)

Várok......


----------



## kotona65 (2011 Január 6)

Léptem, sziasztok.


----------



## benceb99 (2011 Január 6)

2222


----------



## MoiraWoolf89 (2011 Január 6)

de jó lenne már


----------



## benceb99 (2011 Január 6)

1212


----------



## benceb99 (2011 Január 6)

dedede


----------



## MoiraWoolf89 (2011 Január 6)

ha vége lenne a vizsgáknak :S


----------



## MoiraWoolf89 (2011 Január 6)

brrrrr..


----------



## Leja (2011 Január 6)

Szervusztok kedves tagok! Kérlek benneteket, hogy segítsetek! Új vagyok és nem tudok semmihez sem hozzáférni, mert nincs meg a 20 hozzászólásom. Nem tudom, hogy azt hogyan szerezzem meg! Segítsetek kérlek! Köszönöm szépen! Sziasztok! Buék mindenkinek!


----------



## csimcsam (2011 Január 6)

*Köszöntö*

Üdvözlök mindenkit!
Végre rászántam magam, hogy érintkezésbe léphessek veletek, pedig már hónapok óta játszottam a gondolattal.
Most jött el az ideje. Ez nem véletlen.


----------



## leányzó (2011 Január 6)

Sziasztok!


----------



## csimcsam (2011 Január 6)

Szép napot mindenkinek aki erre jár!


----------



## leányzó (2011 Január 6)

Sziasztok!


----------



## leányzó (2011 Január 6)




----------



## Papinho (2011 Január 6)

*Jelentett elem*

Cső én is


----------



## leányzó (2011 Január 6)

Új évben tekerést holnapra ne halassz,potya puncikát el ne szalassz. Álljon a farkad mint a diadalmi zászló,kívánja ezt egy leányzó


----------



## leányzó (2011 Január 6)

Sziasztok!


----------



## leányzó (2011 Január 6)

Sziasztok!


----------



## leányzó (2011 Január 6)

Sziasztok!


----------



## leányzó (2011 Január 6)

Sziasztok!  Én általába a családommal töltöm ...


----------



## leányzó (2011 Január 6)

Sziasztok!


----------



## leányzó (2011 Január 6)

Sziasztok! Jók a viccek... Tetszenek!


----------



## leányzó (2011 Január 6)

Sziasztok! Jók a videók...


----------



## leányzó (2011 Január 6)

Sziasztok!


----------



## leányzó (2011 Január 6)

Sziasztok!


----------



## leányzó (2011 Január 6)

Sziasztok! Arik a képek


----------



## leányzó (2011 Január 6)

Sziasztok! Jók a képek!


----------



## leányzó (2011 Január 6)

Sziasztok! Szépek a képek!


----------



## leányzó (2011 Január 6)

Sziasztok! Szeretem a delfineket...  Még a gyűrűm is delfines


----------



## leányzó (2011 Január 6)

Sziasztok! Szerintem szépek a képek ...


----------



## leányzó (2011 Január 6)

A delfinek nagyon szimbolikus állatok


----------



## leányzó (2011 Január 6)

Nagyon tetszik ez a mozgó delfines kép!


----------



## leányzó (2011 Január 6)

Sziasztok!  Régebben kézilabdáztam ... de manapság már csak hobbi szinten tevékenykedem


----------



## norbi0818 (2011 Január 6)

helló mindenkinek


----------



## norbi0818 (2011 Január 6)

van egy csomó mulatós mp3 karaokim ha kell valami írjatok nyugodtan hátha meg van


----------



## norbi0818 (2011 Január 6)

szoktatok zenélgetni? én nagyon szeretek


----------



## norbi0818 (2011 Január 6)

tesómmal meg unokatesómmal amatőr szinten


----------



## norbi0818 (2011 Január 6)

nem tudom mit írjak


----------



## norbi0818 (2011 Január 6)

szerintetek?


----------



## norbi0818 (2011 Január 6)

én nem tudom


----------



## norbi0818 (2011 Január 6)

jajj


----------



## norbi0818 (2011 Január 6)

majdnem üresmezőt küldtem


----------



## vasss (2011 Január 6)

1


----------



## vasss (2011 Január 6)

kettő


----------



## vasss (2011 Január 6)

3árom


----------



## vasss (2011 Január 6)

4égy


----------



## Nándij (2011 Január 6)

*20*

20


----------



## vasss (2011 Január 6)

5t


----------



## Nándij (2011 Január 6)

19


----------



## vasss (2011 Január 6)

h_6_t


----------



## Nándij (2011 Január 6)

18


----------



## vasss (2011 Január 6)

hé7


----------



## Nándij (2011 Január 6)

17


----------



## vasss (2011 Január 6)

ny8lc


----------



## vasss (2011 Január 6)

kil9nc


----------



## Nándij (2011 Január 6)

16


----------



## Nándij (2011 Január 6)

15


----------



## vasss (2011 Január 6)

10 10 10!!!


----------



## Nándij (2011 Január 6)

14


----------



## Nándij (2011 Január 6)

13


----------



## Nándij (2011 Január 6)

12


----------



## vasss (2011 Január 6)

K1l3n(


----------



## vasss (2011 Január 6)

Ny0l(


----------



## Nándij (2011 Január 6)

11


----------



## Nándij (2011 Január 6)

10


----------



## vasss (2011 Január 6)

H37


----------



## vasss (2011 Január 6)

Ha7


----------



## Nándij (2011 Január 6)

9


----------



## vasss (2011 Január 6)

5TÖt


----------



## Nándij (2011 Január 6)

8


----------



## vasss (2011 Január 6)

nég4


----------



## Nándij (2011 Január 6)

7


----------



## vasss (2011 Január 6)

há3om


----------



## Nándij (2011 Január 6)

6


----------



## vasss (2011 Január 6)

ket2tő


----------



## Nándij (2011 Január 6)

5


----------



## vasss (2011 Január 6)

:444:1egy1egy1egy


----------



## Nándij (2011 Január 6)

4


----------



## vasss (2011 Január 6)

zéró


----------



## vasss (2011 Január 6)

megvagyok!


----------



## Nándij (2011 Január 6)

3


----------



## vasss (2011 Január 6)

ojjé


----------



## Nándij (2011 Január 6)

2


----------



## Nándij (2011 Január 6)

1


----------



## Nándij (2011 Január 6)

Kész


----------



## laszlo123 (2011 Január 6)

sZIASZTOK


----------



## laszlo123 (2011 Január 6)

móeg kell 19


----------



## laszlo123 (2011 Január 6)

no még 18


----------



## laszlo123 (2011 Január 6)

no még 17


----------



## laszlo123 (2011 Január 6)

no még16


----------



## laszlo123 (2011 Január 6)

no még 15


----------



## harczext (2011 Január 6)

miröl is írjak


----------



## laszlo123 (2011 Január 6)

14
no még


----------



## laszlo123 (2011 Január 6)

13 móeg


----------



## harczext (2011 Január 6)

hello


----------



## harczext (2011 Január 6)

mizu?


----------



## laszlo123 (2011 Január 6)

12 még


----------



## tokosmisi (2011 Január 6)

na gyerunk


----------



## Laradyana (2011 Január 6)

Sziasztok! ^^


----------



## laszlo123 (2011 Január 6)

11még


----------



## Laradyana (2011 Január 6)

ma vizsgáztam


----------



## tokosmisi (2011 Január 6)




----------



## Laradyana (2011 Január 6)

kéne valami ami felvidít... szeretitek a csokit?


----------



## laszlo123 (2011 Január 6)

10 óes ez a fele


----------



## laszlo123 (2011 Január 6)

9 lesz


----------



## laszlo123 (2011 Január 6)

8


----------



## laszlo123 (2011 Január 6)

még 7 lesz


----------



## laszlo123 (2011 Január 6)

6dik


----------



## Laradyana (2011 Január 6)

Non aqua,non igni pluribus locis utimur,quam amicitia./Cicero/
Sem a vízre,sem a tűzre nincs annyi alkalommal szükségünk,mint a barátságra.


----------



## laszlo123 (2011 Január 6)

5dik


----------



## Laradyana (2011 Január 6)

Hear the song of silence, awaken all my senses To reach the light and fall into my conscious freely (Time Lock - Inner Bright )


----------



## laszlo123 (2011 Január 6)

lesz még 4


----------



## laszlo123 (2011 Január 6)

no ez a csodás 3as


----------



## lilozofus (2011 Január 6)

üdv


----------



## laszlo123 (2011 Január 6)

legyen meg az a 2es


----------



## Laradyana (2011 Január 6)

“Szeretnék olyat tenni, - ó csak egyszer!
mirõl meglelt fiára ismer
sok egyszerû, távoli rokonom!
S míg tettemet emlegetik,
s komoly szavakkal nevezgetnek engem,
õk dicsekednek, büszkén, énhelyettem:
' közülünk származik!' ”
(Váci Mihály)


----------



## laszlo123 (2011 Január 6)

az utolsó 1


----------



## Laradyana (2011 Január 6)

A szokás az, hogy bár az út elágazik - azaz lenne egy pont, ahol választanom kellene -, mégis olyan gyorsan megyek, hogy nem is látom, hogy hogyan lehetne máshová menni.(Feldmár András)


----------



## laszlo123 (2011 Január 6)

azért legyen még egy ráadás


----------



## tokosmisi (2011 Január 6)

hello


----------



## Laradyana (2011 Január 6)

Nem lehet valakit megismerni, akit nem szeretek, és nem lehet szeretni valakit, akit nem ismerek.(Feldmár András)


----------



## Laradyana (2011 Január 6)

Ha már írok legalább legyen értelme


----------



## tokosmisi (2011 Január 6)

mit irjak?


----------



## tokosmisi (2011 Január 6)

na


----------



## tokosmisi (2011 Január 6)

gyerunk


----------



## tokosmisi (2011 Január 6)

szomoru vok


----------



## Laradyana (2011 Január 6)

figyelek rád!


----------



## tokosmisi (2011 Január 6)




----------



## tokosmisi (2011 Január 6)

ram?


----------



## Laradyana (2011 Január 6)

úgy bizony^^ ne szomorkodj!


----------



## tokosmisi (2011 Január 6)

szivas


----------



## tokosmisi (2011 Január 6)

meg 1


----------



## KARCSI2010 (2011 Január 6)

http://www.jabo-net.com/heure.html


----------



## tokosmisi (2011 Január 6)

meg 1


----------



## KARCSI2010 (2011 Január 6)

[HIDE][/HIDE]:11::11:kiss


----------



## buzsen (2011 Január 6)

próbálom összegyűjteni a 20 hozzászólást,de nem enged


----------



## buzsen (2011 Január 6)

mit kell tennem?


----------



## KissLaura (2011 Január 6)

Hasonló probléma...


----------



## KissLaura (2011 Január 6)

Csak sajnos egyelőre nem tudom a választ. :/


----------



## KissLaura (2011 Január 6)

Help, pliz XD


----------



## KissLaura (2011 Január 6)

Ha valaki esetleg tudná a választ akkor írjon ide... vagy privibe.  Vagy akárhogy  Köszönöm!


----------



## msgabor (2011 Január 6)

Nekem is ugyanaz a problémám


----------



## vile (2011 Január 6)

Akkor folytatom...


----------



## vile (2011 Január 6)

“A szülők rengeteget tanulnak a gyermekeiktől arról, hogyan állják meg a helyüket az életben.” (*Muriel Spark*)


----------



## vile (2011 Január 6)

“Egy gyermek élete olyan, mint egy papírlap, melyen minden arra járó nyomot hagy.” (*kínai közmondás*)


----------



## vile (2011 Január 6)

“Mert az ember – ezt egyre inkább hiszem – csak annyit ér és csak annyira ember, amennyire meg tudja őrizni lelke egy zugában az örök gyermeket.” (*Márai Sándor: A bűvész*)


----------



## vile (2011 Január 6)

“Igazából sosem növünk fel, csak megtanuljuk, hogyan kell viselkedni nyilvános helyen.” (*Bryan White*)


----------



## vile (2011 Január 6)

“Az anya nemcsak egy gyermeknek ad életet, hanem a szeretetnek és az örömnek, amit valaha magának remélt.” (*ismeretlen*)


----------



## vile (2011 Január 6)

„Abból tudhatod, hogy a gyermekeid kezdenek felnőni, hogy olyanokat kérdeznek, amikre van válasz.” (*John J. Plomp*)


----------



## vile (2011 Január 6)

“Az egyik legértékesebb ajándék, amit anya a gyermekének adhat, a jó példa.” (ismeretlen)


----------



## vile (2011 Január 6)

Akkor most már OK???


----------



## vile (2011 Január 6)

Szóval 21 hozzászólásom van 2009 óta regisztrált tag vagyok...elolvastam a fórumszabályzatot és még sem engedi, hogy csatolt fajl-okat nyissak meg!!! :-((( S:O:S:!!! Köszönöm!!!


----------



## onevan (2011 Január 6)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


 köszi


----------



## onevan (2011 Január 6)

köszi


----------



## onevan (2011 Január 6)

köszi szépen


----------



## onevan (2011 Január 6)

nagyon köszi


----------



## onevan (2011 Január 6)

köszi mikor lesz már meg a 20?


----------



## jasminee (2011 Január 6)

Elküldtem.


----------



## sugie86 (2011 Január 6)

Ne


----------



## sugie86 (2011 Január 6)

haragudjatok


----------



## sugie86 (2011 Január 6)

de


----------



## sugie86 (2011 Január 6)

20


----------



## sugie86 (2011 Január 6)

hozzászólás


----------



## sugie86 (2011 Január 6)

szükséges


----------



## sugie86 (2011 Január 6)

ahhoz,


----------



## sugie86 (2011 Január 6)

hogy


----------



## sugie86 (2011 Január 6)

megnézhessem


----------



## sugie86 (2011 Január 6)

a feltöltött


----------



## sugie86 (2011 Január 6)

gyönyörű


----------



## sugie86 (2011 Január 6)

képeket!


----------



## sugie86 (2011 Január 6)

Mégegyzser


----------



## sugie86 (2011 Január 6)

ne


----------



## sugie86 (2011 Január 6)

haragudjatok


----------



## sugie86 (2011 Január 6)

a


----------



## sugie86 (2011 Január 6)

topik


----------



## sugie86 (2011 Január 6)

szétoffolásáért!


----------



## sugie86 (2011 Január 6)

Mindjárt


----------



## sugie86 (2011 Január 6)

kész!


----------



## Laradyana (2011 Január 6)

Micsoda problémák!


----------



## rickyrickbh (2011 Január 6)

1.


----------



## rickyrickbh (2011 Január 6)

2.


----------



## rickyrickbh (2011 Január 6)

3.


----------



## rickyrickbh (2011 Január 6)

4.


----------



## rickyrickbh (2011 Január 6)

5.


----------



## rickyrickbh (2011 Január 6)

6.


----------



## rickyrickbh (2011 Január 6)

7.


----------



## rickyrickbh (2011 Január 6)

8.


----------



## rickyrickbh (2011 Január 6)

9.


----------



## rickyrickbh (2011 Január 6)

10.


----------



## faopál (2011 Január 6)

keresztszemes mintákat


----------



## Dreak58 (2011 Január 6)

Helo mindenki


----------



## Dreak58 (2011 Január 6)

Most egy inger hajt hogy egy párszor írjak ide


----------



## Dreak58 (2011 Január 6)

Szerencsére viszonylag hamar túl leszek rajta


----------



## Dreak58 (2011 Január 6)

minden egyes levelemmel közelebb kerülök hozzá


----------



## Dreak58 (2011 Január 7)

hogy valami értelmeset is írjak ajánlok egy könyvet


----------



## Dreak58 (2011 Január 7)

Harry Sidebottom- Tűz keleten


----------



## Dreak58 (2011 Január 7)

Római történelmi regény


----------



## Dreak58 (2011 Január 7)

ez az első rész, sajnos nálunk még csak ez van lefordítva


----------



## Dreak58 (2011 Január 7)

a kedvenc filmes idézetem


----------



## Dreak58 (2011 Január 7)

egy Jet Lee filmben van


----------



## Dreak58 (2011 Január 7)

Az egyetlen című film végén


----------



## Dreak58 (2011 Január 7)

a film nem nagyon jó de a vége nagyon kemény


----------



## Dreak58 (2011 Január 7)

a börtön bolygón áll egyedűl Jet Lee


----------



## Dreak58 (2011 Január 7)

jönnek a rabok aztán, próbálkoznak


----------



## Dreak58 (2011 Január 7)

friss hús mondják, és azt hiszik szórakozhatnak majd Lee-vel akit filmben Yulaw-nak hívnak


----------



## Dreak58 (2011 Január 7)

Mire Yulaw ezt mondja, ahogy sétál fel egy magaslatra ami egy piramisra hasonlít, de a teteje sima, tehát jó harctér lesz


----------



## Dreak58 (2011 Január 7)

I'm Yulaw. Nobod's b_tch.


----------



## Dreak58 (2011 Január 7)

You are mine.


----------



## Dreak58 (2011 Január 7)

I don't need to know you.


----------



## Dreak58 (2011 Január 7)

You only need to know me


----------



## Dreak58 (2011 Január 7)

I will be the One.


----------



## Dreak58 (2011 Január 7)

És aztán a piramis tetején elkezdik letámadni, ő meg jól elver pár arcot és ledobja őket a piramisról, közben nagyon ütős zene megy, a kamera távolodik, és láthatjuk, hogy egy hatalmas területen vannak ahol több 1000 rab van és mind a piramis felé tart. Köszönöm a türelmet az inger elmúlt.


----------



## csene (2011 Január 7)

sziasztok!


----------



## csene (2011 Január 7)

most regisztráltam


----------



## csene (2011 Január 7)

sűrgösen szükségem van a 20 hozzászólásra


----------



## csene (2011 Január 7)

már írni sem tudok


----------



## csene (2011 Január 7)

nagyon tetszik az egész oldal


----------



## csene (2011 Január 7)

még sosem használtam ehhez hasonló oldalakat


----------



## csene (2011 Január 7)

viszont nagyon hasznosnak tűnik


----------



## csene (2011 Január 7)

tetszik hogy itt mindenki igyekszik segíteni a másikon


----------



## csene (2011 Január 7)

a mai világban ez nagyon jó dolog


----------



## csene (2011 Január 7)

én is segítségért jöttem ide


----------



## csene (2011 Január 7)

szinte azonnal segítettek is rajtam


----------



## csene (2011 Január 7)

mit is írhatnék még?


----------



## csene (2011 Január 7)

már csak 6 hozzászólás kell!!!


----------



## csene (2011 Január 7)

de nem adom fel!!


----------



## csene (2011 Január 7)

kitartok a végsőkig!!!


----------



## csene (2011 Január 7)

örülök hogy itt lehetek


----------



## csene (2011 Január 7)

mindjárt célba érek


----------



## csene (2011 Január 7)

azt hiszem most már én is teljes jogú tag vagyok!!!!


----------



## Stekos (2011 Január 7)

Szia


----------



## Stekos (2011 Január 7)

nagyon


----------



## Stekos (2011 Január 7)

szépen


----------



## Stekos (2011 Január 7)

köszönöm


----------



## Stekos (2011 Január 7)

a


----------



## Stekos (2011 Január 7)

lehetőséget


----------



## Stekos (2011 Január 7)

hogy


----------



## Stekos (2011 Január 7)

itt


----------



## Stekos (2011 Január 7)

meg


----------



## Stekos (2011 Január 7)

szerezhetem


----------



## Stekos (2011 Január 7)

1


----------



## Stekos (2011 Január 7)

2


----------



## Stekos (2011 Január 7)

3


----------



## Stekos (2011 Január 7)

4


----------



## Stekos (2011 Január 7)

5


----------



## Stekos (2011 Január 7)

6


----------



## Stekos (2011 Január 7)

7


----------



## Stekos (2011 Január 7)

8


----------



## Stekos (2011 Január 7)

9


----------



## Stekos (2011 Január 7)

10


----------



## Stekos (2011 Január 7)

11


----------



## DocMast (2011 Január 7)

Sziasztok


----------



## DocMast (2011 Január 7)

Szép jó napot mindenkinek


----------



## ottes (2011 Január 7)

4


----------



## ottes (2011 Január 7)

5


----------



## ottes (2011 Január 7)

_6_


----------



## ottes (2011 Január 7)

7


----------



## ottes (2011 Január 7)

8


----------



## ottes (2011 Január 7)

9


----------



## ottes (2011 Január 7)

10


----------



## ottes (2011 Január 7)

11


----------



## ottes (2011 Január 7)

12


----------



## ottes (2011 Január 7)

13


----------



## ottes (2011 Január 7)

14


----------



## ottes (2011 Január 7)

15


----------



## hannax (2011 Január 7)

Válasz


----------



## ottes (2011 Január 7)

16


----------



## hannax (2011 Január 7)

válasz2


----------



## ottes (2011 Január 7)

17 .


----------



## hannax (2011 Január 7)

3


----------



## ottes (2011 Január 7)

18 :


----------



## ottes (2011 Január 7)

19


----------



## ottes (2011 Január 7)

20


----------



## ottes (2011 Január 7)

most


----------



## ottes (2011 Január 7)

most miért nem enged letölteni?


----------



## Judittka (2011 Január 7)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


Köszönöm


----------



## hannax (2011 Január 7)

4


----------



## Judittka (2011 Január 7)

Judittka írta:


> Köszönöm


köszönöm


----------



## Judittka (2011 Január 7)

hogy vagytok?


----------



## hannax (2011 Január 7)

5


----------



## Judittka (2011 Január 7)

Ma 2011.01.07 van


----------



## hannax (2011 Január 7)

6


----------



## hannax (2011 Január 7)

7


----------



## Judittka (2011 Január 7)

8


----------



## hannax (2011 Január 7)

8


----------



## gabicu (2011 Január 7)

Köszönöm, hogy itt lehetek!


----------



## Judittka (2011 Január 7)

9


----------



## hannax (2011 Január 7)

9


----------



## Judittka (2011 Január 7)

Én is


----------



## hannax (2011 Január 7)

10


----------



## Judittka (2011 Január 7)

Mi a véleményetek az agykontrollról?


----------



## hannax (2011 Január 7)

11


----------



## Judittka (2011 Január 7)

22


----------



## hannax (2011 Január 7)

12


----------



## hannax (2011 Január 7)

13


----------



## Judittka (2011 Január 7)

55


----------



## hannax (2011 Január 7)

14


----------



## Judittka (2011 Január 7)

10


----------



## hannax (2011 Január 7)

15


----------



## Judittka (2011 Január 7)

mit akarsz letölteni?


----------



## hannax (2011 Január 7)

16


----------



## Judittka (2011 Január 7)

65


----------



## hannax (2011 Január 7)

17


----------



## hannax (2011 Január 7)

18


----------



## Judittka (2011 Január 7)

13


----------



## hannax (2011 Január 7)

19


----------



## Judittka (2011 Január 7)

25


----------



## hannax (2011 Január 7)

20


----------



## Judittka (2011 Január 7)

12


----------



## Judittka (2011 Január 7)

17


----------



## Judittka (2011 Január 7)

18


----------



## Judittka (2011 Január 7)

19


----------



## Judittka (2011 Január 7)

20


----------



## Judittka (2011 Január 7)

123


----------



## szitesz (2011 Január 7)

123


----------



## szitesz (2011 Január 7)

124


----------



## szitesz (2011 Január 7)

125


----------



## szitesz (2011 Január 7)

126


----------



## szitesz (2011 Január 7)

127


----------



## szitesz (2011 Január 7)

128


----------



## szitesz (2011 Január 7)

129


----------



## piros55 (2011 Január 7)

*Sziasztok !*


----------



## szitesz (2011 Január 7)

130


----------



## szitesz (2011 Január 7)

131


----------



## szitesz (2011 Január 7)

132


----------



## szitesz (2011 Január 7)

133


----------



## szitesz (2011 Január 7)

134


----------



## szitesz (2011 Január 7)

135


----------



## szitesz (2011 Január 7)

136


----------



## szitesz (2011 Január 7)

137


----------



## szitesz (2011 Január 7)

138


----------



## szitesz (2011 Január 7)

139


----------



## szitesz (2011 Január 7)

140


----------



## szitesz (2011 Január 7)

141


----------



## szitesz (2011 Január 7)

142


----------



## szitesz (2011 Január 7)

143


----------



## szitesz (2011 Január 7)

hello


----------



## sanya000 (2011 Január 7)

Sanya


----------



## Kriza_Bp (2011 Január 7)

Sziasztok


----------



## fifi69 (2011 Január 7)

*Szólj hozzá*

BUÉK mindenkinek várom a 20 hozzászólást.
Előre köszi!


----------



## Kriza_Bp (2011 Január 7)

Örülök, hogy rátok találtam.


----------



## Kriza_Bp (2011 Január 7)

Szuper az oldalatok!


----------



## Kriza_Bp (2011 Január 7)

Azért ezen a fórumon látszik, hogy csak a 20 beírásra mentek rá...


----------



## Kriza_Bp (2011 Január 7)

BUÉK neked is!


----------



## Kriza_Bp (2011 Január 7)

Hosszú hideg borús napok után ma először sütött ki a nap!


----------



## bizsi (2011 Január 7)

*1*

:d


----------



## bizsi (2011 Január 7)

2


----------



## bizsi (2011 Január 7)

*3*

3


----------



## bizsi (2011 Január 7)

*4*

4


----------



## bizsi (2011 Január 7)

*5*

5


----------



## bizsi (2011 Január 7)

*6*

6


----------



## bizsi (2011 Január 7)

*7*

7


----------



## bizsi (2011 Január 7)

*8*

8


----------



## bizsi (2011 Január 7)

*9*

9


----------



## bronco768 (2011 Január 7)

Jó napot mindenkinek


----------



## bizsi (2011 Január 7)

10


----------



## bronco768 (2011 Január 7)

egy


----------



## bizsi (2011 Január 7)

*11*

11


----------



## bronco768 (2011 Január 7)

kettő


----------



## bizsi (2011 Január 7)

12


----------



## bronco768 (2011 Január 7)

három


----------



## bizsi (2011 Január 7)

13


----------



## bronco768 (2011 Január 7)

négy


----------



## bizsi (2011 Január 7)

*14*

14


----------



## bizsi (2011 Január 7)

15


----------



## bizsi (2011 Január 7)

16


----------



## bizsi (2011 Január 7)

17


----------



## bizsi (2011 Január 7)

18


----------



## bizsi (2011 Január 7)

*19*

19


----------



## JHowlett (2011 Január 7)

*Sziasztok Hunok !*

Szeretettel üdvözlök minden hunszkíta leszármazottat, aki ezt a csodálatos ősi nyelvet beszéli ! kiss


----------



## bizsi (2011 Január 7)

20


----------



## bronco768 (2011 Január 7)

öt


----------



## bronco768 (2011 Január 7)

hat


----------



## JHowlett (2011 Január 7)

*Hajrá Magyarok !*

Tudtátok-e hogy a kínaik úgy tudják, és jól tudják, hogy az akupunktúrát a hunok tanították meg nekik ?kiss


----------



## bronco768 (2011 Január 7)

hét


----------



## bronco768 (2011 Január 7)

JHowlett írta:


> Tudtátok-e hogy a kínaik úgy tudják, és jól tudják, hogy az akupunktúrát a hunok tanították meg nekik ?kiss


Nem tudtam de most okossabb vagyok\\m/


----------



## bronco768 (2011 Január 7)

nyolc


----------



## bronco768 (2011 Január 7)

kilenc


----------



## bronco768 (2011 Január 7)

tíz


----------



## bronco768 (2011 Január 7)

tizenegy


----------



## Kriza_Bp (2011 Január 7)

Nem tudtam, de eléggé vicces, hogy most mi megyünk hozzájuk tanulni


----------



## bronco768 (2011 Január 7)

még három


----------



## Kriza_Bp (2011 Január 7)

Úgy érzem őseink nem gazdálkodtak valami jól a megszerzett tudásukkal!


----------



## Kriza_Bp (2011 Január 7)

Ix


----------



## bronco768 (2011 Január 7)

és még 2


----------



## Kriza_Bp (2011 Január 7)

X


----------



## Kriza_Bp (2011 Január 7)

Xi


----------



## bronco768 (2011 Január 7)

1 ...


----------



## Kriza_Bp (2011 Január 7)

Xii


----------



## Kriza_Bp (2011 Január 7)

Xiii


----------



## bronco768 (2011 Január 7)

megvan a húsz


----------



## Kriza_Bp (2011 Január 7)

xiv


----------



## Kriza_Bp (2011 Január 7)

xv


----------



## Kriza_Bp (2011 Január 7)

xvi


----------



## Kriza_Bp (2011 Január 7)

xvii


----------



## Kriza_Bp (2011 Január 7)

de jó neked


----------



## Kriza_Bp (2011 Január 7)

azért ez egy nagy butaság


----------



## Kriza_Bp (2011 Január 7)

semi értelme, hogy az emberek elküldik a 20 számot, és kész.. elég lenne a reg. utáni 2 nap várakozás is.


----------



## Kriza_Bp (2011 Január 7)

Talán már megvan a húsz hozzászólás


----------



## Kriza_Bp (2011 Január 7)

Ha mégsem, majd visszatérek számokat irogatni!


----------



## JHowlett (2011 Január 7)

*tudtad-e*

Tudtátok-e, hogy a magyarok használtak először fehérneműt ?kiss


----------



## JHowlett (2011 Január 7)

*tudtad-e ?*

Tudtátok-e, hogy a magyarok használtak először gombot ?


----------



## JHowlett (2011 Január 7)

*Tudtad-e*

Tudtátok-e, hogy a magyarok találták fel a kengyelt ?kiss


----------



## JHowlett (2011 Január 7)

*Tudtátok-e*

Tudtátok-e, hogy egy magyar találta fel a cipzárt ?kiss


----------



## JHowlett (2011 Január 7)

*Tudtátok-e*

Tudtátok-e, hogy a magyarok használtak először szablyát ?kiss


----------



## JHowlett (2011 Január 7)

*Tudtátok-e*

Tudtátok-e, hogy a magyarok már 10000 évvel ezelőtt is fejlett írásbeliséggel rendelkeztek ?kiss


----------



## JHowlett (2011 Január 7)

*Tudtátok-e*

Tudtátok-e, hogy a magyar az egy ősnyelv ?kiss


----------



## JHowlett (2011 Január 7)

*Tudtátok-e*

Tudtátok-e, hogy a magyarok a hunok leszármazottjai, akik a szkítáktól származnak ?


----------



## JHowlett (2011 Január 7)

*Tudtátok-e*

Tudtátok-e, hogy a magyarok rendelkeznek a világ legtöbb népdalával ?kiss


----------



## JHowlett (2011 Január 7)

*Tudtátok-e*

Tudtátok-e, hogy a magyarok első királya Atilla volt ?kiss


----------



## JHowlett (2011 Január 7)

*Tudtátok-e*

Tudtátok-e, hogy Atilla nevét így írták őseink, és így is kell írni és nem két t-vel ? kiss


----------



## fifi69 (2011 Január 7)

*Üdv*

Alíg várom,hogy taglegyek és böngészek itt köztetek.


----------



## JHowlett (2011 Január 7)

*Tudtátok-e*

Tudtátok-e, hogy a szkíták királya volt a világ első királya és Nimródnak hívták ?kiss


----------



## JHowlett (2011 Január 7)

*Tudtátok-e*

Tudtátok-e, hogy a szkíták és a párthusok ugyanazt a népet jelentik ? kiss


----------



## JHowlett (2011 Január 7)

*Tudtátok-e*

Tudtátok-e, hogy a Jézus párthus királyi család gyermeke volt és nem volt zsidó ?
kiss


----------



## JHowlett (2011 Január 7)

*Tudtátok-e*

Tudtátok-e, hogy a szkíták és a magyarok soha nem támadtak meg szomszédos országokat, csak ha azok megtámadták őket ? kiss


----------



## JHowlett (2011 Január 7)

*Tudtátok-e*

Tudtátok-e, hogy a magyarok nem rokonok a finnekkel, sem a törökökkel ?


----------



## JHowlett (2011 Január 7)

*Tudtátok-e ?*

Tudtátok-e, hogy az egyiptomi arany fáraómaszkokhoz Kárpát- medencei aranyat használtak ?kiss


----------



## JHowlett (2011 Január 7)

*Tudtátok-e*

Tudtátok-e, hogy a magyarok európa egyetlen ősnépe ?kiss


----------



## JHowlett (2011 Január 7)

*Tudtátok-e*

Tudtátok-e, hogy a én is magyar vagyok ? :55:


----------



## brigit11215 (2011 Január 7)

koszi


----------



## balfi (2011 Január 7)

Boldog névnapot minden Attilának !


----------



## Meto (2011 Január 7)

Ha nem mondod ki sem találtuk volna


----------



## Meto (2011 Január 7)

nah egy hozzászólásom már van is

vagyis már 2


----------



## dtstudio (2011 Január 7)

Budapest 2011.01.07.-én 3°


----------



## dtstudio (2011 Január 7)

5


----------



## Meto (2011 Január 7)

végre javul az idő


----------



## Meto (2011 Január 7)

elég volt már ebből a sok hóból meg hidegből


----------



## Meto (2011 Január 7)

asszem ideje belehúznom


----------



## Meto (2011 Január 7)

így soha nem lesz meg a húsz hozzászólás


----------



## Meto (2011 Január 7)

gyarapszik


----------



## Meto (2011 Január 7)

Egy pár fejtörő


----------



## Meto (2011 Január 7)

A szobának négy sarka van. Minden sarokban ül egy macska. Minden macskával szemben három macska ül. Minden macska farkán is ül egy macska. Hány macska van a szobában?


----------



## Meto (2011 Január 7)

megoldás


----------



## Meto (2011 Január 7)

Négy macska van a szobában


----------



## Meto (2011 Január 7)

Melyik nem illik a többi közé?


----------



## Meto (2011 Január 7)

Fűnyíró, televízió, hűtőgép, telefon, hajszárító


----------



## Meto (2011 Január 7)

A fűnyíró mert az lehet benzines is


----------



## Meto (2011 Január 7)

Még egy pár és nem fárasztok tovább senkit...


----------



## Meto (2011 Január 7)

Hat lába van, mégis megbotlik mi az?


----------



## Meto (2011 Január 7)

Lovasrendőr... wehehehe


----------



## Meto (2011 Január 7)

Sárga, fémből van és nem tudod átdobni a kerítésen – mi az?


----------



## Meto (2011 Január 7)

Kombájn!! ))


----------



## Meto (2011 Január 7)

Kész is! szép napot mindenkinek!!


----------



## Becski (2011 Január 7)

*próba*



melitta írta:


> aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


 1


----------



## Becski (2011 Január 7)

Szép napot mindenkinek!


----------



## Paintrain (2011 Január 7)

Truth serves them embrace
And defend her case
Part flattery, part threats
"For those who cling to this
dominion will partake in its fall"


----------



## Paintrain (2011 Január 7)

With his silence, he passes the
Judgement over them
"With your feverish signs of force
you'll make them and yourself to
believe that he still retains his full power"


----------



## Paintrain (2011 Január 7)

As a platform for divine foundations,
You want to make them suck


----------



## Paintrain (2011 Január 7)

Shallowness and beauty
Was all that concerned her body
But the soul, her divine guest
Were thrust to the bottom


----------



## Paintrain (2011 Január 7)

Surrendered to the sect
That has risen from its womb
"For those who cling to this
dominion will partake in its fall"


----------



## blackstar21 (2011 Január 7)

sziasztok )


----------



## Paintrain (2011 Január 7)

Egy pillanatra épp felriaszt a csend
A perc, ha megtalál, éberebb leszek
És a többi mind egyfelé mutat
Érteném talán az egyszerűbb utat
Mérhetetlenül tűnik el, ha már
Észre sem veszem, elszalasztanám
Egyformán
Másféle
Egyetlen
Másképpen


----------



## Paintrain (2011 Január 7)

„Ahaṃ sarvasya prabhavo mattaḥ sarvaṃ pravartate
Iti matvā bhajante māṃ budhā bhāvasamanvitāḥ

Maccittā madgataprāṇā bodhayantaḥ parasparam
Kathayantaś ca māṃ nityaṃ tuṣyanti ca ramanti ca”


----------



## Paintrain (2011 Január 7)

Ha már körülfutom, belül tudom
Vár talán, hiszen már tudom
Hogyan rohan, megint tovább jár
Ölel, körülzár
Ez az egy perc az ok
Amiért itt vagyok


----------



## Paintrain (2011 Január 7)

„Teṣāṃ satatayuktānāṃ bhajatāṃ prītipūrvakam
Dadāmi buddhiyogaṃ taṃ yena mām upayānti te

Teṣām evānukampārtham aham ajñānajaṃ tamaḥ
Nāśayāmy ātmabhāvastho jñānadīpena bhāsvatā”


----------



## Paintrain (2011 Január 7)

Talán néha másnak is tűnik
Egyszerűbb, mint hogy érthetném
Csak egyetlen oldal van
Rajta csak egyetlenegy él
Lehet, hogy értelmetlen arra
Gondolni, másképp hogy látszott
Ahogy minden azon jár most
Furcsa, körbeforduló táncot


----------



## Paintrain (2011 Január 7)

Nem múlhat nap,
Szükséges bizonyíték nélkül.
És még elfelejtve semmi nincsen
Nyoma van a listák legvégén.
A sorok között is olvashatnék
A lényeg mégsem látható.
Majdnem minden mindegy, mint egy
Holt ajkán a csók!


----------



## Paintrain (2011 Január 7)

Hiába vinném el,
Ha nemlátszik mégsem,
Kiürül minden oldal
Fényérzékeny...


----------



## Paintrain (2011 Január 7)

Kéz a hajban,
Mint kés a vajban,
Görcsbe rándul 
A karma akaratlan
Elcsitít,
Mint a víz, ha lázat olt...
Mielőtt magába fojt...


----------



## Paintrain (2011 Január 7)

Titkos fiókodba bújt,
A hullámzó folyosón,
Ami talán egy kútgyűrűt is elbírna
Amilyen mély, de semmi hibát
Köveket dobok az aljába
A visszhang talán majd válaszol
Majdnem minden mindegy, mint egy
Holt ajkán a csók...


----------



## Paintrain (2011 Január 7)

Hiába vinném el,
Ha nemlátszik mégsem,
Kiürül minden oldal
Fényérzékeny...


----------



## blackstar21 (2011 Január 7)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg



köszönöm nagyon aranyos vagy!


----------



## Paintrain (2011 Január 7)

Kéz a hajban,
Mint kés a vajban,
Görcsbe rándul 
A karma akaratlan
Elcsitít,
Mint a víz, ha lázat olt...
Mielőtt magába fojt...


----------



## Paintrain (2011 Január 7)

[Én tévedtem
Akármi volt értelmetlen]
Majdnem minden mindegy, mint egy
Holt ajkán a csók...


----------



## blackstar21 (2011 Január 7)

hát én unatkozom ezért most ide fogok szépen irni hozzászólásokat :$ mivel nem tudok leszedni semmit


----------



## Paintrain (2011 Január 7)

Hiába vinném el
Ha nem látszik mégsem
Kiürül minden oldal
Fényérzékeny


----------



## Paintrain (2011 Január 7)

Pont úgy hamvad el,
Mint egyszer régen
A napraforgó
Fényérzékeny


----------



## blackstar21 (2011 Január 7)

Mennyivel könyebb volna,
Hogyha két életem volna.
Egyet örökre odaadnék neked,
A másik szabad lenne,
Minden nap szárnyra kelne,
S mindenkit szeretne, akit lehet.


----------



## blackstar21 (2011 Január 7)

Ha volna két életem, tudnám, amit ma nem.
Bár volna két életem, hinnék mindenkiben!
Óóó Istenem, miért nincs két életem?


----------



## blackstar21 (2011 Január 7)

Hogyha két életem volna,
Az egyik gyengéd volna,
Magadhoz láncolhatnád.
De a másik örök volna,
S ha a világ elpusztulna,
Akkor is tovább lobogna.


----------



## jcseszko (2011 Január 7)

*Mély belélegzés! ... Kilélegzés!*

Mély belélegzés! ... Kilélegzés!


----------



## blackstar21 (2011 Január 7)

szeretnék gyorsan 20 hozzászólást!!


----------



## chx (2011 Január 7)

Akármit is tennénk, nem változna semmi
Hogy győznénk le ennyi nyomort?
Épp úgy ahogy gazdag, szegény is lesz mindig,
tekints tovább, nézzd a jót!
Gondolkozz míg itt látsz, míg szavam elér hozzád,
Elveszel, ha én már nem leszek! Mi vár rád!

Jézus Krisztus Szupersztár: Minden nagyon jól van
2010-es fordítás
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q0kiu6VP-wg


----------



## ayuno (2011 Január 7)

sziasztok, BUÉK meg minden


----------



## Tuti83 (2011 Január 7)

nagyon édesek!


----------



## chx (2011 Január 7)

Uram, csak annyit mondanék,
ha van rá mód még,
vedd el tőlem ezt a kelyhet
Meginni a mérget félek
Nem kell Uram, megváltoztam
Már nem az vagyok ki egykor voltam
Rég, még volt erőm
Most fáradt vagyok és megtört
Három évnyi próbatétel
Harminc évnek tűnik innen
Mi tőlem telt azt mind megtettem
Kérhetsz-e ennyit bárkitől
Ha meg kell halnom,
El kell szenvednem
amit nekem szánsz az egészet
tudod jól hogy ütnek-vernek
és fához szegeznek
Annyi még jár 
mondj el nekem mindent
Annyi még jár
mondj el nekem mindent
Tudnom kell eztmondd el nekem mindent
Tudnom kell ezt mondd el nekem mindent
Mért kell halnom?
Több leszek-e ezzel jobban figyelnek majd rám?
Szavaim és a tetteim így többet érnek tán?
Ezt mondjad el, felelned kell Uram!
Ezt mondjad el, felelned kell Uram!
Tudnom kell, ezt muszáj hogy ezt tudjam!
Tudnom kell, ezt muszáj hogy ezt tudjam!
Halálomért mi lesz jutalmam, mondd?
Halálomért mi lesz jutalmam, mondd?
Tudnom kell, ezt muszáj hogy ezt tudjam!
Tudnom kell, ezt muszáj hogy ezt tudjam!
Miért kell meghalnom, ó miért kell meghalnom?
Biztosítod-e hogy nem hiába ölnek meg?
Tárdd fel csak egy percre
mindentudó szellemed
Áruld el az okot amiért majd meghalok
A hol és mikor rendben de a miértet is mondd
Rendben -- hát meghalok
De nézzd végig hát!
Jól van, meghalok
de nézzd, nézzd végig hát!

Rég, minden más volt
Most, most fáradt vagyok
Három év ?? ezért tűnhet kilencvennek
Mégis félek bevégezni
Amit kezdtem
Amit kezdtél
Mert nem én kezdtem
Kemény mit rám mérsz uram
De minden kártya nálad van
Jöjjön hát a méregpohár
Szegezz keresztre, öld meg testem
Véreztess ki, ölj meg enkem
Most míg nem gondolom
Most míg nem gondolom

Jézus Krisztus Szupersztár: Gethsemane
2010-es fordítás
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W0hXZZaQF1E


----------



## chx (2011 Január 7)

Amennyire tudom, az új fordítás a Neten sehol nem lelhető fel, ezeket magam gépeltem át a linkelt videókból. Tóth Attila++


----------



## chx (2011 Január 7)

Nézek rád és félek 
Soha nem értem meg
veszni így a dolgot miért engedted?

Időt és helyet miért pont így válaszottál
Egy másik korban egy másik helyen
többre juthatnál
....
Mit gondolsz a híressé vált barátokról?
Rajtad kívül igazán nagy melyikük volt?

Töredékek a Szupersztárból
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0CQtkHDlJLA


----------



## Tuti83 (2011 Január 7)

7


----------



## chx (2011 Január 7)

Nézz csak szét csupa olcsóság
? kó
Látnod kell ez a legjobb ár
Ezt vidd el ez a jó vásár

Nem sokat értek belőle, ez a Templom, ugyanabban a videóban mint az előző :/


----------



## Tuti83 (2011 Január 7)

ehhez a témához kell 20-szor hozzászólni?


----------



## juliusfek (2011 Január 7)

miért nem tudok letölteni?


----------



## preacherman (2011 Január 7)

Én magam is így érzek!


----------



## preacherman (2011 Január 7)

ez az egyik kedvencem! Köszi


----------



## preacherman (2011 Január 7)

Üdvözlet Zalalövőről!


----------



## preacherman (2011 Január 7)

sokadik jelen


----------



## preacherman (2011 Január 7)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg



Köszi a kitartó munkát és BÚÉK!


----------



## EarthBuster (2011 Január 7)

Hy all


----------



## preacherman (2011 Január 7)

Éljen a Világbéke!


----------



## BugaLaci (2011 Január 7)

Sziasztok, most gyűjtögetem a 20 hozzászólást!


----------



## BugaLaci (2011 Január 7)

:d


----------



## andras3311 (2011 Január 7)

itt vagyok


----------



## BugaLaci (2011 Január 7)

:d


----------



## BugaLaci (2011 Január 7)

Hahó


----------



## BugaLaci (2011 Január 7)

:d


----------



## BugaLaci (2011 Január 7)

Jó lenne már meglenne a 20


----------



## habanaman (2011 Január 7)

*Csekk*

sziasztok, jelen szintén .


----------



## magad (2011 Január 7)

köszi


----------



## magad (2011 Január 7)

2


----------



## magad (2011 Január 7)

3


----------



## magad (2011 Január 7)

4


----------



## magad (2011 Január 7)

5


----------



## magad (2011 Január 7)

7


----------



## magad (2011 Január 7)

8


----------



## magad (2011 Január 7)

9


----------



## Jazmin33 (2011 Január 7)

Szia!
Köszi, a segítséget!
ÜDv: Jázmin


----------



## BugaLaci (2011 Január 7)

sziasztok, már csak 10 db kell


----------



## BugaLaci (2011 Január 7)

9


----------



## BugaLaci (2011 Január 7)

9


----------



## BugaLaci (2011 Január 7)

8


----------



## BugaLaci (2011 Január 7)

Barátok Közt


----------



## BugaLaci (2011 Január 7)

7


----------



## szabonetan (2011 Január 7)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg



Sziasztok


----------



## BugaLaci (2011 Január 7)

6


----------



## BugaLaci (2011 Január 7)

6


----------



## Jazmin33 (2011 Január 7)

Sziasztok!
Új vagyok. Mindenkinek üdv.
Jázmin


----------



## BugaLaci (2011 Január 7)

4


----------



## vargaland (2011 Január 7)

neked is


----------



## vargaland (2011 Január 7)

jó


----------



## vargaland (2011 Január 7)

estét!


----------



## vargaland (2011 Január 7)

17


----------



## BugaLaci (2011 Január 7)

3


----------



## BugaLaci (2011 Január 7)

2


----------



## BugaLaci (2011 Január 7)

1


----------



## BugaLaci (2011 Január 7)

11


----------



## vargaland (2011 Január 7)

16


----------



## vargaland (2011 Január 7)

15


----------



## vargaland (2011 Január 7)

14


----------



## vargaland (2011 Január 7)

13


----------



## BugaLaci (2011 Január 7)

MIért nem tudok letölteni innen?4 éves regisztrációm van és meglett a 20 hozzászólásom is!!!


----------



## clon (2011 Január 7)

1


----------



## clon (2011 Január 7)

2


----------



## clon (2011 Január 7)

3


----------



## clon (2011 Január 7)

4


----------



## clon (2011 Január 7)

5


----------



## clon (2011 Január 7)

6


----------



## clon (2011 Január 7)

8


----------



## Senorite (2011 Január 7)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg



Sziasztok


----------



## Senorite (2011 Január 7)

1


----------



## Senorite (2011 Január 7)

2


----------



## Senorite (2011 Január 7)

3


----------



## Senorite (2011 Január 7)

4


----------



## Senorite (2011 Január 7)

5

clon szia


----------



## Senorite (2011 Január 7)

6


----------



## Senorite (2011 Január 7)

7


----------



## Senorite (2011 Január 7)

8


----------



## Senorite (2011 Január 7)

9


----------



## Senorite (2011 Január 7)

10


----------



## clon (2011 Január 7)

9


----------



## Senorite (2011 Január 7)

11


----------



## Senorite (2011 Január 7)

12


----------



## Senorite (2011 Január 7)

13


----------



## Senorite (2011 Január 7)

Senki nem felel nekem?


----------



## Senorite (2011 Január 7)

Látom vagytok már ketten rajtam kivül


----------



## Senorite (2011 Január 7)

Hogyan tévedtetek erre az oldalra?


----------



## Senorite (2011 Január 7)

Én letölteni szeretnék


----------



## Senorite (2011 Január 7)

S ahhoz legalább 20 hozzászólásom szükséges


----------



## Senorite (2011 Január 7)

De egyedül nehéz hozzá szólni


----------



## Senorite (2011 Január 7)

Segítsetek!!


----------



## clon (2011 Január 7)

6


----------



## clon (2011 Január 7)

10


----------



## clon (2011 Január 7)

11


----------



## clon (2011 Január 7)

12


----------



## clon (2011 Január 7)

13


----------



## clon (2011 Január 7)

14


----------



## clon (2011 Január 7)

15


----------



## clon (2011 Január 7)

16


----------



## clon (2011 Január 7)

17


----------



## clon (2011 Január 7)

18


----------



## clon (2011 Január 7)

19


----------



## clon (2011 Január 7)

20


----------



## Celair (2011 Január 8)

*Kösz01*



1valaky írta:


> szuper vagykiss


 
Köszönöm először


----------



## Celair (2011 Január 8)

*2*



Celair írta:


> Köszönöm először


Köszönöm 2


----------



## Celair (2011 Január 8)

Köszönöm 3


----------



## Celair (2011 Január 8)

Köszönöm 4


----------



## Celair (2011 Január 8)

Köszönöm 5


----------



## Celair (2011 Január 8)

Köszönöm 6


----------



## Celair (2011 Január 8)

Köszönöm 7


----------



## Celair (2011 Január 8)

Köszönöm 8


----------



## Celair (2011 Január 8)

Köszönöm 9


----------



## Celair (2011 Január 8)

Köszönöm 10


----------



## Celair (2011 Január 8)

Köszönöm 11


----------



## Celair (2011 Január 8)

Köszönöm 12


----------



## Celair (2011 Január 8)

Köszönöm 13


----------



## Celair (2011 Január 8)

Köszönöm 14


----------



## Celair (2011 Január 8)

Köszönöm 15


----------



## Celair (2011 Január 8)

Köszönöm 16


----------



## Celair (2011 Január 8)

Köszönöm 17


----------



## Celair (2011 Január 8)

Köszönöm 18


----------



## Celair (2011 Január 8)

Köszönöm 19


----------



## Celair (2011 Január 8)

*21*

21?


----------



## kozel (2011 Január 8)

koszonom 1


----------



## kozel (2011 Január 8)

2


----------



## kozel (2011 Január 8)

3


----------



## kozel (2011 Január 8)

4


----------



## kozel (2011 Január 8)

5


----------



## kozel (2011 Január 8)

6


----------



## kozel (2011 Január 8)

7


----------



## kozel (2011 Január 8)

8


----------



## kozel (2011 Január 8)

9


----------



## kozel (2011 Január 8)

10


----------



## kozel (2011 Január 8)

11


----------



## kozel (2011 Január 8)

12


----------



## kozel (2011 Január 8)

13


----------



## kozel (2011 Január 8)

14


----------



## kozel (2011 Január 8)

15


----------



## kozel (2011 Január 8)

16


----------



## kozel (2011 Január 8)

17


----------



## kozel (2011 Január 8)

18


----------



## kozel (2011 Január 8)

19


----------



## kozel (2011 Január 8)

20


----------



## kozel (2011 Január 8)

21


----------



## asew (2011 Január 8)

Szállj el kismadár,


----------



## asew (2011 Január 8)

Nézd meg, hogy merre jár,


----------



## asew (2011 Január 8)

Mondd el, hogy merre járhat Ő!


----------



## asew (2011 Január 8)

Mondd el, hogy szeretem,


----------



## asew (2011 Január 8)

Mondd el, hogy kell nekem,


----------



## asew (2011 Január 8)

Mondd el, hogy semmi más nem kell!


----------



## asew (2011 Január 8)

Csak a hold az égen,


----------



## asew (2011 Január 8)

Csak a nap ragyogjon,


----------



## asew (2011 Január 8)

Simogasson a szél,


----------



## asew (2011 Január 8)

Simogasson, ha arcomhoz ér,


----------



## asew (2011 Január 8)

Csak a hold ragyogjon,


----------



## asew (2011 Január 8)

Csak a nap az égen,


----------



## asew (2011 Január 8)

Nekem semmi más nem kell!


----------



## asew (2011 Január 8)

Kell, hogy rátalálj,


----------



## asew (2011 Január 8)

Szállj el kismadár,


----------



## asew (2011 Január 8)

Nézd meg, hogy merre járhat Ő!


----------



## asew (2011 Január 8)

Vidd el a levelem,


----------



## asew (2011 Január 8)

Mondd el, hogy kell nekem,


----------



## asew (2011 Január 8)

Mondd el, hogy semmi más nem kell!


----------



## asew (2011 Január 8)

Refrén: Csak a hold az égen...

Soha ne gyere, ha most nem jössz!
Soha ne szeress, ha most nem vagy itt!
Soha ne gyere, ha most nem jössz!
Soha ne szeress, ha most nem vagy itt!

Váp, váp, váppsuvápp,
Váp, váp, suváppápp,
Váp, váp, váppsuváppáppéj.


----------



## Elzi (2011 Január 8)

*üzi*

Sajnos még nem tudom megnézni, de biztosan nagyon jók


----------



## dflory9 (2011 Január 8)

* 20.....*

Nagyon jó ez az oldal 
20 hozzászólás kelll jjééé.....


----------



## dtstudio (2011 Január 8)

Budapest 2011.01.08.-án +2°


----------



## grófaranka (2011 Január 8)

Jó!!!


----------



## grófaranka (2011 Január 8)

Én nem vagyok vega, de ezt elkészitem, mert nagyon finom lehet!


----------



## grófaranka (2011 Január 8)

Semmit sem szabad túlzásba vinni, ha mértéket tartunk nem lehet belőle baj.


----------



## grófaranka (2011 Január 8)

A szájban lévő baktériumok tulzott elszaporodása ellen, jó az ezüst- kolloid /higítva/ A bacik okozhatják a szájszagot.


----------



## grófaranka (2011 Január 8)

Ez igazán nagy segítség.


----------



## grófaranka (2011 Január 8)

Remélem a gyakorlatban gyorsan hasznosíthatom.


----------



## grófaranka (2011 Január 8)

Nagyon jó ,hogy egy üzenetemmel segíthettem.


----------



## grófaranka (2011 Január 8)

Rendes tag lettem!?


----------



## Getsuga (2011 Január 8)

re


----------



## Getsuga (2011 Január 8)

re2


----------



## Getsuga (2011 Január 8)

re3


----------



## Getsuga (2011 Január 8)

getsuga tenshou


----------



## Getsuga (2011 Január 8)

bankai


----------



## Getsuga (2011 Január 8)

lekvár


----------



## Getsuga (2011 Január 8)

bukta


----------



## Getsuga (2011 Január 8)

diego


----------



## Getsuga (2011 Január 8)

tensa zangetsu


----------



## Getsuga (2011 Január 8)

vastp lprd


----------



## Getsuga (2011 Január 8)

csiribiri


----------



## gabicu (2011 Január 8)

*Sziasztok!*

Ma is olvasgatom a fórumot, szép napot mindenkinek!


----------



## Getsuga (2011 Január 8)

csigabiga


----------



## Getsuga (2011 Január 8)

re


----------



## Getsuga (2011 Január 8)

rere


----------



## Getsuga (2011 Január 8)

csecsebecse


----------



## Getsuga (2011 Január 8)

cserebere


----------



## Getsuga (2011 Január 8)

rererer


----------



## Getsuga (2011 Január 8)

mass hydra gg


----------



## Getsuga (2011 Január 8)

qwerty


----------



## grófaranka (2011 Január 8)

Miért nem vagyok most tag?


----------



## kabeltelevizio (2011 Január 8)

querty?


----------



## kabeltelevizio (2011 Január 8)

kukuriku


----------



## kabeltelevizio (2011 Január 8)

Vajon hány hozzászólásom van már? Szép napot mindenkinek!


----------



## kabeltelevizio (2011 Január 8)

Na végre megtaláltam: eddig 5 illetve 6...


----------



## kabeltelevizio (2011 Január 8)

Ja nem... 7


----------



## kabeltelevizio (2011 Január 8)

igazából 8...


----------



## kabeltelevizio (2011 Január 8)

Köszönöm a köszönömnek


----------



## kabeltelevizio (2011 Január 8)

a mágikus tizest elértem, jelentem


----------



## kabeltelevizio (2011 Január 8)

Jean, mi ez a zaj a szekrényben?
Mennek ki a ruhák a divatból.


----------



## kabeltelevizio (2011 Január 8)

Jean, miért dobta ki az órámat az ablakon?
Mert repül az idő.


----------



## kabeltelevizio (2011 Január 8)

Jean, ki koppog?
A parketta.
Hát engedje be!
De hát ki se ment!


----------



## kabeltelevizio (2011 Január 8)

Jean, beteg vagyok, hozzon építőanyagokat!
Miért?
Hogy gyorsan felépüljek...


----------



## kabeltelevizio (2011 Január 8)

Jean és az ura vadásznak. Egyszercsak két madár repül fel egy fáról.
Varjak?
Nem, Jean lőjjön!


----------



## kabeltelevizio (2011 Január 8)

Jean, mondja ketyeg a pénz?
Nem, uram.
Akkor a zsebórámmal fizettem...


----------



## kabeltelevizio (2011 Január 8)

Apa, mi ez?
Feketeribizli.
És miért piros?
Mert még zöld.


----------



## kabeltelevizio (2011 Január 8)

Rendőr bácsi, rendőr bácsi, az anyám felakasztotta magát!
Engem??????????????


----------



## kabeltelevizio (2011 Január 8)

Miért van a betörőnek kerek szobája?
Hogy ne tudják sarokba szorítani....


----------



## kabeltelevizio (2011 Január 8)

Mi történik, ha két szőke egymás felé fut.
Eltörik a tükör...


----------



## narumi9 (2011 Január 8)

Sziasztok!


----------



## narumi9 (2011 Január 8)

- Pistike, megint sáros a gatyád!
- Ne haragudj mama, olyan gyorsan estem el, hogy nem volt időm levetni


----------



## narumi9 (2011 Január 8)

Pistike felszáll a buszra és csordultig lóg a takony az orrábol és elviselhetetlenül szipog. A mellette ülő öreg néni megkérdezi
- Kisfiam van zsebkendőd?
- Van de nem adok!


----------



## narumi9 (2011 Január 8)

Az iskolában a tanító néni így szól Pistikéhez
- Pistike, ha anyukádnak van három almája, és hétfelé kell osztania, mit csinál?
- Kompótot!


----------



## L.David (2011 Január 8)

narumi9 írta:


> Pistike felszáll a buszra és csordultig lóg a takony az orrábol és elviselhetetlenül szipog. A mellette ülő öreg néni megkérdezi
> - Kisfiam van zsebkendőd?
> - Van de nem adok!



Ez jó


----------



## lacika89 (2011 Január 8)

*:*

Köszönöm


----------



## lacika89 (2011 Január 8)

Már nem kell sok


----------



## lacika89 (2011 Január 8)

jók a viccek


----------



## lacika89 (2011 Január 8)




----------



## lacika89 (2011 Január 8)

- Mi a különbség a kirúgás és a szakítás között?
- ???
- Az egyik végkielégítéshez, a másik önkielégítéshez vezet.


----------



## lacika89 (2011 Január 8)

üvegtigris 3 király, nézzétek meg


----------



## lacika89 (2011 Január 8)

január 8 GYöngyvér


----------



## lacika89 (2011 Január 8)

Mit szól hozzá, Aladár, hogy az anyósom túl van a krízisen?
- Hogyhogy?
- Meghalt.


----------



## lacika89 (2011 Január 8)

Rendőr igazoltatja a csavargót:
- Milyen iskolai végzettsége van?
- Semmi. Analfabéta vagyok.
- Mi maga?
- Analfabéta.
- Betűzze, kérem!


----------



## lacika89 (2011 Január 8)

A könyvtáros megszólal a betérő rendőröknek:
- Mi van fiúk, esik az eső?


----------



## lacika89 (2011 Január 8)

Isten éltesse a névnaposokat


----------



## lacika89 (2011 Január 8)

Két rendőr beszélget:
- Na, milyen volt a film tegnap?
- Jó, csak az a baj, hogy olyan szomorú volt a hepiendje.


----------



## lacika89 (2011 Január 8)

Közúti ellenőrzéskor igazoltatja a rendőr a jó tündért, aki így szól hozzá:
- Rendőr, a lelked mélyén jó ember vagy. Teljesítem három kívánságodat. Mit kérsz?
- Személyit, jogosítványt, forgalmi engedélyt!


----------



## lacika89 (2011 Január 8)

Két rendőr beszélget:
- Képzeld, tegnap találtam egy négylevelű lóherét!
- És szerencséd lett?
- Naná! Ma is találtam egyet!


----------



## lacika89 (2011 Január 8)

- Mit mond a rendőr a feleségének, mikor meglátja, hogy ikrei születtek?
- Te céda, a másik kitől van?


----------



## lacika89 (2011 Január 8)

Megy haza a rendőr felesége és látja, hogy a férje olvas.
- Mit csinálsz? - kérdezi tőle.
- Nem látod? Olvasok!
- Inkább innál, az jobban meglátszik rajtad.


----------



## lacika89 (2011 Január 8)

A nyomozó faggatja a szemtanút:
- Le tudná írni a tettest?
- Igen. Középmagas és fekete szakálla van.
- És férfi vagy nő?


----------



## lacika89 (2011 Január 8)

- Miért nem megy be a rendőr a kuplerájba?
- Várja, hogy a piros lámpa zöldre váltson.


----------



## lacika89 (2011 Január 8)

Két rendőr beszélget:
- Na milyen a házaséleted?
- Remek. Minden percét kiélvezzük. Képzeld, már útban van a gyerek.
- Máris? Hiszen még meg sem született.


----------



## lacika89 (2011 Január 8)

rendőr viccek


----------



## Rami15k (2011 Január 8)

- Pistike melyik a kedvenc tantárgyad?
- A fizika.
- De hiszen ti még nem is tanultok fizikát!
- Épp azért!


----------



## Rami15k (2011 Január 8)

Ellenőr
- Jegyeket, bérleteket kérek!
Pistike megszólal
- Anyád tudja, hogy kéregetsz?


----------



## lacika89 (2011 Január 8)

laci voltam ,még visszatérek


----------



## Rami15k (2011 Január 8)

Pistike panaszkodik Lacikának.
-Képzeld Lacika, utálom a papagájomat, egész éjjel csak nyekereg, az ajtót utánozza!!
Szerinted mit csináljak vele??
-Hát, olajozd meg!


----------



## Rami15k (2011 Január 8)

Gyermekek játszanak a lakótelepi homokozóban.
- Gyere Annuska mondja Pistike -, játsszunk papás-mamást!
- Jól van, Pistike, de ne üss nagyot!


----------



## kishektor (2011 Január 8)

sziasztok 1 hozzászólás


----------



## kishektor (2011 Január 8)

2. hozzászólás és még két nap


----------



## kishektor (2011 Január 8)

3.hozzászólás


----------



## kishektor (2011 Január 8)

4.hozzászólás


----------



## kishektor (2011 Január 8)

5.hozzászólás


----------



## tkanna (2011 Január 8)

Sziasztok!


----------



## tkanna (2011 Január 8)

2. bejelntkezésem


----------



## tkanna (2011 Január 8)

3. bejelentkezésem


----------



## tkanna (2011 Január 8)

4. hozzászólásom


----------



## tkanna (2011 Január 8)

5. hozzászólás


----------



## kishektor (2011 Január 8)

6.hozzászólás


----------



## tkanna (2011 Január 8)

6. nagyon szuper ez az oldal.


----------



## tkanna (2011 Január 8)

7. hozzászólás


----------



## tkanna (2011 Január 8)

8. hozzászólás


----------



## tkanna (2011 Január 8)

9. hozzászólás


----------



## tkanna (2011 Január 8)

10. hozzászólás


----------



## tkanna (2011 Január 8)

11. hozzászólás


----------



## tkanna (2011 Január 8)

12. sokadik hozzászólás


----------



## tkanna (2011 Január 8)

13-a is hozzászólok


----------



## tkanna (2011 Január 8)

14. hozz


----------



## tkanna (2011 Január 8)

15. hozzászólás


----------



## tkanna (2011 Január 8)

16. hozzászólás


----------



## tkanna (2011 Január 8)

17. hozzászólás


----------



## tkanna (2011 Január 8)

18. is


----------



## tkanna (2011 Január 8)

19. mi is?


----------



## tkanna (2011 Január 8)

20. és megvan


----------



## setesutacicamica (2011 Január 8)

de jó, hogy van ilyen


----------



## setesutacicamica (2011 Január 8)

agykontrollhanganyagokat fogok letölteni


----------



## setesutacicamica (2011 Január 8)

ide is hozzászólhatok?


----------



## setesutacicamica (2011 Január 8)

4


----------



## setesutacicamica (2011 Január 8)

5


----------



## setesutacicamica (2011 Január 8)

6


----------



## setesutacicamica (2011 Január 8)

7


----------



## setesutacicamica (2011 Január 8)

8


----------



## Niszky (2011 Január 8)

Üdvözlök mindenki!!!!


----------



## setesutacicamica (2011 Január 8)

9


----------



## Niszky (2011 Január 8)

Végre kisütött a nap


----------



## setesutacicamica (2011 Január 8)

10


----------



## setesutacicamica (2011 Január 8)

11


----------



## setesutacicamica (2011 Január 8)

12


----------



## setesutacicamica (2011 Január 8)

13


----------



## Sue_89 (2011 Január 8)

sziasztok először járok az oldalon és difer tesztre lenne szükségem
ha valaki tudna ebben segíteni azt nagyon megköszönném!

üdv: Sue_89


----------



## Amarilis1977 (2011 Január 8)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Amarilis1977 (2011 Január 8)

Jelen1


----------



## Amarilis1977 (2011 Január 8)

Jelen 2


----------



## Amarilis1977 (2011 Január 8)

jelen 3


----------



## Amarilis1977 (2011 Január 8)

jelen 4


----------



## Amarilis1977 (2011 Január 8)

jelen5


----------



## Amarilis1977 (2011 Január 8)

jelen 6


----------



## Amarilis1977 (2011 Január 8)

jelen8


----------



## Amarilis1977 (2011 Január 8)

jelen 9


----------



## Amarilis1977 (2011 Január 8)

jelen 10


----------



## Amarilis1977 (2011 Január 8)

jelen 11


----------



## Amarilis1977 (2011 Január 8)

jelen 12


----------



## Amarilis1977 (2011 Január 8)

jelen 13


----------



## Amarilis1977 (2011 Január 8)

jelen 14 vagy hol is tartok?)


----------



## Amarilis1977 (2011 Január 8)

jelen 15


----------



## Amarilis1977 (2011 Január 8)

Remélhetőleg az utolsó..a 20 hsz-hoz!!!


----------



## setesutacicamica (2011 Január 8)

14


----------



## setesutacicamica (2011 Január 8)

15


----------



## joelke (2011 Január 8)

sziasztok.


----------



## joelke (2011 Január 8)

jelen: 1  ajj... ez hosszúnak ígérkezik.


----------



## joelke (2011 Január 8)

2


----------



## joelke (2011 Január 8)

3


----------



## joelke (2011 Január 8)

4


----------



## setesutacicamica (2011 Január 8)

16


----------



## joelke (2011 Január 8)

5


----------



## joelke (2011 Január 8)

7


----------



## joelke (2011 Január 8)

6


----------



## joelke (2011 Január 8)

8-9


----------



## drHouse (2011 Január 8)

Sziasztok!
Az 1. hozzászólásom megvan


----------



## joelke (2011 Január 8)

10


----------



## joelke (2011 Január 8)

11


----------



## drHouse (2011 Január 8)

2


----------



## joelke (2011 Január 8)

12


----------



## drHouse (2011 Január 8)

3


----------



## joelke (2011 Január 8)

na látom nem csak én számolgatok. :-D 13


----------



## drHouse (2011 Január 8)

4


----------



## joelke (2011 Január 8)

14


----------



## drHouse (2011 Január 8)

5 - de nekem még a 48 óra is hátra van


----------



## drHouse (2011 Január 8)

6


----------



## joelke (2011 Január 8)

drHouse téged sem irigyellek. :-D 15


----------



## drHouse (2011 Január 8)

7


----------



## joelke (2011 Január 8)

akkor én már sokkal jobban állok. :-D kitartást. 16


----------



## joelke (2011 Január 8)

17


----------



## drHouse (2011 Január 8)

8


----------



## drHouse (2011 Január 8)

azt hiszem 9 - kitartó vagyok! Még meg megcsinálom! De már unom.


----------



## joelke (2011 Január 8)

18 mááár csaak ketőőő :-D


----------



## drHouse (2011 Január 8)

és megvan az első X


----------



## drHouse (2011 Január 8)

tizenegy


----------



## joelke (2011 Január 8)

nagyon furfangos volt aki kitalálta ezt az egészet, de hát itt a kiskapu hozzá. viszont tényleg cseppet macera.


----------



## drHouse (2011 Január 8)

12


----------



## drHouse (2011 Január 8)

13


----------



## joelke (2011 Január 8)

naaa végreee. nekem máris megvan a huszadik!! :-D


----------



## joelke (2011 Január 8)

remélem most már mükszik a letöltés. ki is próbálom.


----------



## drHouse (2011 Január 8)

14


----------



## drHouse (2011 Január 8)

15


----------



## drHouse (2011 Január 8)

16


----------



## drHouse (2011 Január 8)

17


----------



## joelke (2011 Január 8)

ezt nagyon nehezen hiszem el. így sem enged még letölteni pedig meg a legalább húsz meg a minimum két napos regi. :-(


----------



## drHouse (2011 Január 8)

na már csak három...


----------



## drHouse (2011 Január 8)

19


----------



## joelke (2011 Január 8)

na mindegy. majd megpróbálom holnap. ha akkor sem megy legfeljebb kerítek egy moderátort vagy valakit, aki meg tudja ezt magyarázni. szép napot.


----------



## drHouse (2011 Január 8)

HÚÚSSZ - de még 47 óra vissza van.  Majd 2 nap múlva kiderül. 
joelke sok sikert!


----------



## drHouse (2011 Január 8)

Én biztosra megyek - 21


----------



## gabicu (2011 Január 8)

Sziasztok!


----------



## setesutacicamica (2011 Január 8)

17


----------



## csöszike (2011 Január 8)

Új vagyok, de itt vagyok


----------



## csöszike (2011 Január 8)

Nagyon szeretem ezt a böngészőt!


----------



## setesutacicamica (2011 Január 8)

18


----------



## setesutacicamica (2011 Január 8)

19


----------



## setesutacicamica (2011 Január 8)

éés 20!


----------



## drHouse (2011 Január 8)

És a 48 órát nem is kell megvárni  Csak 20 "értelmeset" kommentelni. Én most regisztráltam 1 órája, és már töltök is!


----------



## keyog (2011 Január 8)

Sziasztok!


----------



## gabicu (2011 Január 8)

Most


----------



## gabicu (2011 Január 8)

is


----------



## Viki4 (2011 Január 8)

helló


----------



## Elzi (2011 Január 8)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


----------



## Elzi (2011 Január 8)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


Helló


----------



## Aranka-Zsuzsa (2011 Január 8)

*Jelentett elem*

sziasztok
örulök,hogy tag lehettem


----------



## Aranka-Zsuzsa (2011 Január 8)

*Jelentett elem*

kezdö keresztszemezö vagyok


----------



## Aranka-Zsuzsa (2011 Január 8)

*Jelentett elem*

köszönöm a segitséget


----------



## tanry (2011 Január 8)

2. jelen


----------



## tanry (2011 Január 8)

ómen


----------



## tanry (2011 Január 8)

nap


----------



## tanry (2011 Január 8)

papagáj


----------



## tanry (2011 Január 8)

játék


----------



## tanry (2011 Január 8)

kalap


----------



## tanry (2011 Január 8)

pók


----------



## tanry (2011 Január 8)

kalapács


----------



## tanry (2011 Január 8)

csótány


----------



## tanry (2011 Január 8)

nyár


----------



## tanry (2011 Január 8)

róka


----------



## tanry (2011 Január 8)

alma


----------



## tanry (2011 Január 8)

alkalom


----------



## tanry (2011 Január 8)

madár


----------



## tanry (2011 Január 8)

róka


----------



## tanry (2011 Január 8)

akadás


----------



## tanry (2011 Január 8)

sugár


----------



## tanry (2011 Január 8)

régen


----------



## tanry (2011 Január 8)

nem


----------



## tanry (2011 Január 8)

madár


----------



## tanry (2011 Január 8)

rák


----------



## enestis (2011 Január 8)

oké


----------



## Macipofa (2011 Január 8)

*H1*

H1


----------



## Macipofa (2011 Január 8)

H2, sziasztok!


----------



## Macipofa (2011 Január 8)

H3, sziasztok!


----------



## Macipofa (2011 Január 8)

H4


----------



## angyalka71 (2011 Január 8)

A bejelentés oka:


> sziasztok csak vagyok


----------



## Macipofa (2011 Január 8)

h5


----------



## Macipofa (2011 Január 8)

H6


----------



## Macipofa (2011 Január 8)

h7


----------



## Macipofa (2011 Január 8)

h8


----------



## Macipofa (2011 Január 8)

h9


----------



## Macipofa (2011 Január 8)

h10


----------



## Macipofa (2011 Január 8)

h12


----------



## Macipofa (2011 Január 8)

h11


----------



## Macipofa (2011 Január 8)

h13


----------



## Macipofa (2011 Január 8)

h14


----------



## Macipofa (2011 Január 8)

h15


----------



## Macipofa (2011 Január 8)

h16


----------



## Macipofa (2011 Január 8)

h17


----------



## Macipofa (2011 Január 8)

h18


----------



## Macipofa (2011 Január 8)

h19


----------



## Macipofa (2011 Január 8)

h20


----------



## Macipofa (2011 Január 8)

h20


----------



## maliik (2011 Január 8)

én is kezdem számolni


----------



## cseszlaii (2011 Január 8)

Üdv mindenkinek!


----------



## cseszlaii (2011 Január 8)

h19


----------



## donkeyhead (2011 Január 8)

Üdvözlet Csömörről!!


----------



## párthus (2011 Január 8)

1


----------



## párthus (2011 Január 8)

2


----------



## párthus (2011 Január 8)

3


----------



## párthus (2011 Január 8)

4 hali


----------



## párthus (2011 Január 8)

5


----------



## párthus (2011 Január 8)

6


----------



## párthus (2011 Január 8)

8


----------



## párthus (2011 Január 8)

88


----------



## párthus (2011 Január 8)

77


----------



## párthus (2011 Január 8)

777


----------



## párthus (2011 Január 8)

10


----------



## párthus (2011 Január 8)

9


----------



## párthus (2011 Január 8)

egyszavas kódváltott szekvenciák


----------



## párthus (2011 Január 8)

stigmatizálás


----------



## párthus (2011 Január 8)

megfigyelői paradoxon


----------



## párthus (2011 Január 8)

whorf hipotézis


----------



## párthus (2011 Január 8)

grosjean


----------



## Antonia0303 (2011 Január 8)

köszi


----------



## párthus (2011 Január 8)

lingua franca


----------



## párthus (2011 Január 8)

as


----------



## párthus (2011 Január 8)

sa


----------



## párthus (2011 Január 8)

10 k pliiz


----------



## párthus (2011 Január 9)

hh


----------



## fromex999 (2011 Január 9)

hiába írok még várni is kell 2 napot.


----------



## fromex999 (2011 Január 9)

megtaláltam doc, de pdf szeretném.


----------



## yloz (2011 Január 9)

*szia csak gyűjtök de lassan megy*

szia csak gyűjtök de lassan megy


----------



## yloz (2011 Január 9)

ok


----------



## yloz (2011 Január 9)

hali


----------



## yloz (2011 Január 9)

Buék


----------



## yloz (2011 Január 9)

gitározni


----------



## yloz (2011 Január 9)

szeretnék


----------



## yloz (2011 Január 9)

a LEL módszert


----------



## yloz (2011 Január 9)

tanulmányozom


----------



## yloz (2011 Január 9)

de


----------



## yloz (2011 Január 9)

ehhez


----------



## yloz (2011 Január 9)

kell


----------



## yloz (2011 Január 9)

a


----------



## yloz (2011 Január 9)

20


----------



## yloz (2011 Január 9)

üzenet


----------



## yloz (2011 Január 9)

ami


----------



## yloz (2011 Január 9)

már


----------



## yloz (2011 Január 9)

meg


----------



## yloz (2011 Január 9)

is


----------



## yloz (2011 Január 9)

van


----------



## yloz (2011 Január 9)

ezzel.


----------



## yloz (2011 Január 9)

Köszönöm és elnézést


----------



## tgyul (2011 Január 9)

Wulfi írta:


> Köszi, Melitta! kiss



Köszönet!


----------



## csape (2011 Január 9)

Köszönöm a lehetőséget, hogy köztetek lehetek, mindenkinek boldog új évet illetve szép napot kívánok. Csape


----------



## axxxelsz (2011 Január 9)

*sziasztok*



1valaky írta:


> szuper vagykiss


 
jo otlet


----------



## dtstudio (2011 Január 9)

Budapest 2011.01.09.-én 0°C


----------



## mikicica0207 (2011 Január 9)

Sziasztok!

Kezdem a gyűjtögetést!


----------



## mikicica0207 (2011 Január 9)

második


----------



## mikicica0207 (2011 Január 9)

harmadik


----------



## mikicica0207 (2011 Január 9)

negyedik


----------



## mikicica0207 (2011 Január 9)

ötödik


----------



## mikicica0207 (2011 Január 9)

hatodik


----------



## mikicica0207 (2011 Január 9)

hetedik


----------



## mikicica0207 (2011 Január 9)

nyolcadik


----------



## mikicica0207 (2011 Január 9)

kilencedik


----------



## mikicica0207 (2011 Január 9)

tizedik


----------



## mikicica0207 (2011 Január 9)

tizenötödik


----------



## mikicica0207 (2011 Január 9)

tizenhatodik


----------



## mikicica0207 (2011 Január 9)

tizenhetedik


----------



## mikicica0207 (2011 Január 9)

tizennyolcadik


----------



## mikicica0207 (2011 Január 9)

tizenkilencedik


----------



## mikicica0207 (2011 Január 9)

huszadik!!!!


----------



## gabicu (2011 Január 9)

*Sziasztok!*

Ma


----------



## gabicu (2011 Január 9)

is


----------



## gabicu (2011 Január 9)

itt


----------



## gabicu (2011 Január 9)

vagyok!


----------



## gabicu (2011 Január 9)

Szeretnék


----------



## gabicu (2011 Január 9)

már


----------



## mikicica0207 (2011 Január 9)

Huszonegyedik


----------



## gabicu (2011 Január 9)

állandó


----------



## gabicu (2011 Január 9)

tag


----------



## gabicu (2011 Január 9)

lenni.


----------



## mikicica0207 (2011 Január 9)

Segítség!

Már van 21 hozzászólásom, tavaly októberben regisztráltam, mégsem engedélyezett számomra a letöltés. Valaki tudja, mi lehet az oka vagy mit lehet ilyenkor tenni?


----------



## grobi69 (2011 Január 9)

2, Sziasztok


----------



## grobi69 (2011 Január 9)

3, még mindig én


----------



## grobi69 (2011 Január 9)

4 üdv mindenkinek


----------



## grobi69 (2011 Január 9)

5 mostmár nem adom fel


----------



## grobi69 (2011 Január 9)

6 hahóóó


----------



## grobi69 (2011 Január 9)

7 páááá


----------



## grobi69 (2011 Január 9)

8 azta!!!


----------



## grobi69 (2011 Január 9)

9 mindjárt meglesz a fele


----------



## grobi69 (2011 Január 9)

10 meg van a fele!


----------



## grobi69 (2011 Január 9)

11 nomég


----------



## grobi69 (2011 Január 9)

12 csak így tovább


----------



## grobi69 (2011 Január 9)

13 nem ciki ez így?


----------



## grobi69 (2011 Január 9)

14 nem vagyok nagy fórumozó


----------



## grobi69 (2011 Január 9)

15 de igyekszem


----------



## grobi69 (2011 Január 9)

16 sziasztok még mindig


----------



## grobi69 (2011 Január 9)

17 remélem összejön


----------



## grobi69 (2011 Január 9)

18 már nem kell sok


----------



## grobi69 (2011 Január 9)

19 na még egyet


----------



## grobi69 (2011 Január 9)

20 és itt a 20.


----------



## grobi69 (2011 Január 9)

21 hogy biztos legyen


----------



## magad (2011 Január 9)

11


----------



## magad (2011 Január 9)

12


----------



## magad (2011 Január 9)

13


----------



## magad (2011 Január 9)

14


----------



## magad (2011 Január 9)

15


----------



## magad (2011 Január 9)

16


----------



## magad (2011 Január 9)

17


----------



## magad (2011 Január 9)

18


----------



## magad (2011 Január 9)

19


----------



## magad (2011 Január 9)

20


----------



## magad (2011 Január 9)

21


----------



## magad (2011 Január 9)

22


----------



## magad (2011 Január 9)

23


----------



## magad (2011 Január 9)

24


----------



## jimmycomp (2011 Január 9)

Köszönöm a lehetőséget!


----------



## VelociF. (2011 Január 9)

1


----------



## jimmycomp (2011 Január 9)

10001


----------



## VelociF. (2011 Január 9)

2


----------



## jimmycomp (2011 Január 9)

10002


----------



## jimmycomp (2011 Január 9)

10003


----------



## VelociF. (2011 Január 9)

3


----------



## jimmycomp (2011 Január 9)

10004


----------



## jimmycomp (2011 Január 9)

10005


----------



## jimmycomp (2011 Január 9)

10006


----------



## jimmycomp (2011 Január 9)

10007


----------



## VelociF. (2011 Január 9)

4


----------



## jimmycomp (2011 Január 9)

10008


----------



## jimmycomp (2011 Január 9)

10009


----------



## jimmycomp (2011 Január 9)

10011


----------



## jimmycomp (2011 Január 9)

10012


----------



## jimmycomp (2011 Január 9)

1013


----------



## jimmycomp (2011 Január 9)

10014


----------



## jimmycomp (2011 Január 9)

10015


----------



## jimmycomp (2011 Január 9)

10016


----------



## jimmycomp (2011 Január 9)

10017


----------



## jimmycomp (2011 Január 9)

10018


----------



## jimmycomp (2011 Január 9)

10019


----------



## jimmycomp (2011 Január 9)

1020


----------



## VelociF. (2011 Január 9)

5


----------



## VelociF. (2011 Január 9)

6


----------



## VelociF. (2011 Január 9)

7


----------



## VelociF. (2011 Január 9)

8


----------



## VelociF. (2011 Január 9)

9


----------



## VelociF. (2011 Január 9)

10


----------



## candles72 (2011 Január 9)

11


----------



## VelociF. (2011 Január 9)

11


----------



## VelociF. (2011 Január 9)

12


----------



## VelociF. (2011 Január 9)

13


----------



## VelociF. (2011 Január 9)

14


----------



## VelociF. (2011 Január 9)

15


----------



## VelociF. (2011 Január 9)

16


----------



## VelociF. (2011 Január 9)

17


----------



## VelociF. (2011 Január 9)

18


----------



## VelociF. (2011 Január 9)

19


----------



## VelociF. (2011 Január 9)

20


----------



## VelociF. (2011 Január 9)

+1


----------



## lajszer (2011 Január 9)

szeretnék gyorsan 20 hozzászólást


----------



## lajszer (2011 Január 9)

de ez még csak a 7.


----------



## lajszer (2011 Január 9)

8.


----------



## lajszer (2011 Január 9)

9. kiskredenc


----------



## lajszer (2011 Január 9)

10. vigyázzz víííííz


----------



## lajszer (2011 Január 9)

11. elegyengetett elegy


----------



## lajszer (2011 Január 9)

12. elfogyott a rím


----------



## lajszer (2011 Január 9)

Péntek 13.


----------



## lajszer (2011 Január 9)

14.


----------



## lajszer (2011 Január 9)

tizenöt


----------



## lajszer (2011 Január 9)

1hat


----------



## lajszer (2011 Január 9)

17-tizenhét[


----------



## lajszer (2011 Január 9)

8
10


----------



## lajszer (2011 Január 9)

Egy híjján húúsz.


----------



## banfik (2011 Január 9)

sziasztok


----------



## banfik (2011 Január 9)

a


----------



## banfik (2011 Január 9)

.


----------



## lajszer (2011 Január 9)

NA 20 húsz


----------



## pollakne (2011 Január 9)

*1.*

Sziasztok!
Igazán jó kis fórum, biztos sűrün be fogok látogatni, de ha nem haragszotok, most a 20 hozzászólásra "hajtok", mivel találtam az oldalon egy kifestőt amit a kisfiam imád és mivel a vizsgaidőszakom még tart meg kell raganom minden egyes alkalmat ami legalább fél óra csendet jelent a házban.


----------



## lajszer (2011 Január 9)

Kiváncsi vagyok hogym ost mi lesz


----------



## dobokatica (2011 Január 9)

*banfik*

üdözöllek! Remélem hamarabb sikerül összegyüjtened a 20 pontot, mint nekem!


----------



## pollakne (2011 Január 9)

1 megérett a meggy


----------



## lajszer (2011 Január 9)

22


----------



## pollakne (2011 Január 9)

azt hinné az ember h milyen könnyű 20 hozzászólást elérni.


----------



## banfik (2011 Január 9)

..


----------



## banfik (2011 Január 9)

...


----------



## pollakne (2011 Január 9)

és az a legjobb ha nem is az a kifestő lesz amit keresek


----------



## banfik (2011 Január 9)

.....


----------



## pollakne (2011 Január 9)

5


----------



## banfik (2011 Január 9)

6


----------



## pollakne (2011 Január 9)

6


----------



## dobokatica (2011 Január 9)

*pollakne*

szervusz,

örömmel látom, hogy új vagy , bízzunk abban,hogy velem együtt te is hamarosan tag leszel! A vizsgaidőszak kemény
munkát igényel,HAJTS Jó EREDMÉNNYEL!


----------



## pollakne (2011 Január 9)

7


----------



## pollakne (2011 Január 9)

8


----------



## pollakne (2011 Január 9)

9


----------



## pollakne (2011 Január 9)

10


----------



## pollakne (2011 Január 9)

11


----------



## lajszer (2011 Január 9)

MEnnyi idő míg megkapom a jogot? már 22-m van...


----------



## pollakne (2011 Január 9)

12


----------



## banfik (2011 Január 9)

7


----------



## pollakne (2011 Január 9)

13


----------



## banfik (2011 Január 9)

8


----------



## pollakne (2011 Január 9)

14


----------



## banfik (2011 Január 9)

10


----------



## banfik (2011 Január 9)

11


----------



## banfik (2011 Január 9)

12


----------



## banfik (2011 Január 9)

13


----------



## pollakne (2011 Január 9)

15 huu kicsit lehet belekeveredtema számokba


----------



## banfik (2011 Január 9)

14


----------



## pollakne (2011 Január 9)

16


----------



## pollakne (2011 Január 9)

17


----------



## pollakne (2011 Január 9)

18


----------



## pollakne (2011 Január 9)

19


----------



## pollakne (2011 Január 9)

20 :d:d:d


----------



## Aranka-Zsuzsa (2011 Január 9)

sziazstok Ari vagyok


----------



## banfik (2011 Január 9)

15


----------



## banfik (2011 Január 9)

16


----------



## Aranka-Zsuzsa (2011 Január 9)

keresem a szép himzéseket


----------



## pollakne (2011 Január 9)

nah azt hiszem kész is vagyok


----------



## zsolot (2011 Január 9)

*koszontes*



Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


sfgfgfserfd szia


----------



## banfik (2011 Január 9)

17


----------



## banfik (2011 Január 9)

18


----------



## banfik (2011 Január 9)

19


----------



## banfik (2011 Január 9)

és 20


----------



## Pyo (2011 Január 9)

21 is van.


----------



## Villemo64 (2011 Január 9)

nagyon jók a receptek köszönjük szépen


----------



## Parco (2011 Január 9)

*hozzászólás*

Gyors hozzászólás


----------



## Parco (2011 Január 9)

*1*

1


----------



## tothsusana (2011 Január 9)

hello


----------



## tothsusana (2011 Január 9)

nem tudjatok miert nem enged letolteni, amikor mar 25 hozzaszolasom van?


----------



## tothsusana (2011 Január 9)

ezzel mar 26


----------



## Parco (2011 Január 9)

*2*

2


----------



## Parco (2011 Január 9)

*3*

3


----------



## Parco (2011 Január 9)

*4*

4


----------



## delphijos (2011 Január 9)

1


----------



## delphijos (2011 Január 9)

2


----------



## delphijos (2011 Január 9)

3


----------



## delphijos (2011 Január 9)

4


----------



## delphijos (2011 Január 9)

Az ötödik


----------



## delphijos (2011 Január 9)

6


----------



## delphijos (2011 Január 9)

7


----------



## delphijos (2011 Január 9)

8


----------



## delphijos (2011 Január 9)

9


----------



## delphijos (2011 Január 9)

Tizes


----------



## delphijos (2011 Január 9)

11


----------



## delphijos (2011 Január 9)

12


----------



## delphijos (2011 Január 9)

13


----------



## delphijos (2011 Január 9)

14


----------



## delphijos (2011 Január 9)

Tizenöt


----------



## delphijos (2011 Január 9)

16


----------



## delphijos (2011 Január 9)

17


----------



## delphijos (2011 Január 9)

18


----------



## delphijos (2011 Január 9)

19


----------



## delphijos (2011 Január 9)

A huszadik


----------



## Kalapos75 (2011 Január 9)

1


----------



## Kalapos75 (2011 Január 9)

2


----------



## Kalapos75 (2011 Január 9)

3


----------



## Kalapos75 (2011 Január 9)

4


----------



## Kalapos75 (2011 Január 9)

5


----------



## Pica-pau (2011 Január 9)

*1*

egy


----------



## Pica-pau (2011 Január 9)

kettö


----------



## Pica-pau (2011 Január 9)

3


----------



## Pica-pau (2011 Január 9)

4


----------



## Shoul Hunter (2011 Január 9)

*dumcsi*

nagyon nagyon szeretnék egy könyvet de sok hozzászólás kell és így nem tudom hogy jó lessz e


----------



## Pica-pau (2011 Január 9)

5


----------



## Pica-pau (2011 Január 9)

6


----------



## Pica-pau (2011 Január 9)

7


----------



## Shoul Hunter (2011 Január 9)

na így kezdem el de lehet hogy jó lesz


----------



## Pica-pau (2011 Január 9)

8


----------



## Pica-pau (2011 Január 9)

9


----------



## Pica-pau (2011 Január 9)

10


----------



## Pica-pau (2011 Január 9)

11


----------



## Pica-pau (2011 Január 9)

12


----------



## Pica-pau (2011 Január 9)

13


----------



## Pica-pau (2011 Január 9)

14


----------



## Pica-pau (2011 Január 9)

15


----------



## Pica-pau (2011 Január 9)

16


----------



## Pica-pau (2011 Január 9)

17


----------



## Pica-pau (2011 Január 9)

18


----------



## Pica-pau (2011 Január 9)

19


----------



## Psalmus1960 (2011 Január 9)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


Szerezzünk jogosultságot!!


----------



## Psalmus1960 (2011 Január 9)

retetetetette


----------



## Pica-pau (2011 Január 9)

20


----------



## Kalapos75 (2011 Január 9)

7


----------



## Kalapos75 (2011 Január 9)

8


----------



## grp (2011 Január 9)

22


----------



## Kalapos75 (2011 Január 9)

9


----------



## kishektor (2011 Január 9)

7.hozzászólásom
jók a viccek


----------



## kishektor (2011 Január 9)

8. 
ha tud vki irhatna székelyes vicceket is, azok a kedvenceim


----------



## kishektor (2011 Január 9)

9. pl:
A székely és a fia mennek haza a szekéren. Egyszercsak elrobog mellettük egy fej nélküli motoros. Amint mennek tovább megint elrobog mellettük egy fej nélküli motoros.
Odaszól a fiú az apjának:
- Te apa! Nem kéne beljebb húzni a kaszát?


----------



## kishektor (2011 Január 9)

10.


----------



## kishektor (2011 Január 9)

11.
tetszett?  (van jobb is mindjárt küldöm)


----------



## kishektor (2011 Január 9)

12.
Székely és a fia elmennek fát vágni, a gyerek azonban megunja apja folytonos okoskodását és kötekedését és belevágja a fejszét az apja hátába. Az öreg összeesik, vergődik, majd megkérdezi a fiát:
- Fiam, ez direkt vót, vagy csak úgy viccből?
- Ez nagyon is direkt volt, édesapám - mondja a gyerek.
- Akkor jóvan, mert viccnek eléggé durva lett volna.


----------



## kishektor (2011 Január 9)

13. :d


----------



## kishektor (2011 Január 9)

14


----------



## gulyrob (2011 Január 9)

Érdekel valakit az "501 akkord" igen hasznos anyag ?


----------



## gulyrob (2011 Január 9)

esetleg az "Elketromos gitár kézikönyv"


----------



## kishektor (2011 Január 9)

15


----------



## gulyrob (2011 Január 9)

vagy a "A Nagy gitár könyv"


----------



## agibosca (2011 Január 9)

**

"Ki tud mindent megvallani?
Ki tud mindent meghallani?
Vagyok. És ez is valami."


----------



## sipkacbt (2011 Január 9)

Fodor Ákos: Pont

annyira zárt egy
ajtó sem lehet, mint fal
s ajtó h i á n y a​


----------



## drbeszter (2011 Január 9)

olvasgattam, írtam. sztem nekem megvan a 20


----------



## drbeszter (2011 Január 9)

elöször csak el akatam érni a 20 hozzászólást, de egy csomó érdekes dolgot találtam


----------



## drbeszter (2011 Január 9)

érdemes böngészni, mindenkinek ajánlom


----------



## drbeszter (2011 Január 9)

nekem itt mo.-on idegen még ez az ünnep, de nagyon "nyomul", be fog ivodni.


----------



## meklari (2011 Január 9)

szerintem is érdemes böngészni, mindenkinek ajánlom


----------



## scarab (2011 Január 9)

Köszönöm


----------



## abax (2011 Január 9)

Sziasztok!


----------



## abax (2011 Január 9)

Ilyen korán van már?


----------



## abax (2011 Január 9)

... vagy még?! ;-)


----------



## abax (2011 Január 9)

Köszönöm!


----------



## abax (2011 Január 9)

Köszönöm!


----------



## abax (2011 Január 9)

még 15


----------



## abax (2011 Január 9)

még 14


----------



## abax (2011 Január 9)

még 13


----------



## abax (2011 Január 9)

még 12


----------



## abax (2011 Január 9)

még 11


----------



## enestis (2011 Január 9)

Melitta írta:


> Szia
> Erezd magad otthon nalunk. :wink:


Kedves Melitta!
Egyszer írtam neked levelet... és semmilyen választ sem kaptam rá.
Lehet, már nem vagy kormányos?
Üdv
e


----------



## abax (2011 Január 9)

még 10


----------



## abax (2011 Január 9)

még 9


----------



## abax (2011 Január 9)

még 8


----------



## abax (2011 Január 9)

még 7


----------



## abax (2011 Január 9)

még 6


----------



## abax (2011 Január 9)

még 5


----------



## abax (2011 Január 9)

még 4


----------



## abax (2011 Január 9)

még 3


----------



## abax (2011 Január 9)

még 2


----------



## abax (2011 Január 9)

még 1


----------



## abax (2011 Január 9)

sikerült!


----------



## enestis (2011 Január 9)

gornya írta:


> Most látom csak, hogy talán csak egymagam vagyok a fórumon, így csak saját magammal társaloghatnék, ami nem túlságosan hasznos elfoglaltság.


Viccces, magam is így voltam ezzzel, mert kizárólag évekkel ezelőtti topikokba bírtam csak belépni.
Én már meg is szoktam, hogy "egyedül" vagyok itt.
Csak fel a fejjel, félni nem kell, nincs, aki ijesztgetne


----------



## enestis (2011 Január 9)

Hát én is örülök, hogy beiratkozhattam.
Legközelebb leírom, ki is vagyok... de nem is inkább most.
Sofőr vagyok, autót vezetek itthon, és szívesen mennák Kanadába, ha ott kell jó és tapasztalt sofőr...


----------



## enestis (2011 Január 9)

És elég sokfelé lakom, mert ahol a fuvar vége van, ott néha meg kell aludnom, hiszen a tachográf nem mindig enged hazafelé is volánhoz ülni.


----------



## enestis (2011 Január 9)

És ha hiszitek, ha nem, teljesítettem is a húsz hozzászólást.
Igyekeztem nagyon értelmes lenni, bár néha türelmeteln voltam, de asszem most már nincs mit izgulnom.
Ha ezután sem enged be a rendszer... akkor hagyom a kukába...


----------



## enestis (2011 Január 9)

És csak a becsület kedvéért, meg mert a 22 szerencsés számom, leírom még ezt is.
AZtán elmegyek aludni, mert igen késő lett.
Mindenkinek szép jóéjszakát!


----------



## hogonosz (2011 Január 10)

Helló!


----------



## hogonosz (2011 Január 10)

Ez a második


----------



## hogonosz (2011 Január 10)

Ez a harmadik


----------



## hogonosz (2011 Január 10)

Ez a negyedik


----------



## hogonosz (2011 Január 10)

Ez az ötödik


----------



## hogonosz (2011 Január 10)

Ez a hatodik


----------



## hogonosz (2011 Január 10)

Ez a hetedik


----------



## hogonosz (2011 Január 10)

Ez a nyolcadik


----------



## hogonosz (2011 Január 10)

Ez a kilencedik. Közben megy Pantera: Rise


----------



## hogonosz (2011 Január 10)

Ez a tizedik


----------



## hogonosz (2011 Január 10)

Ez a tizenegyedik


----------



## hogonosz (2011 Január 10)

Ez a tizenkettedik


----------



## hogonosz (2011 Január 10)

Ez a tizenharmadik


----------



## hogonosz (2011 Január 10)

Ez a tizennegyedik


----------



## unikumi (2011 Január 10)

1


----------



## hogonosz (2011 Január 10)

Ez a tizenötödik


----------



## unikumi (2011 Január 10)

2 :\


----------



## hogonosz (2011 Január 10)

Hoppá, van itt valaki? Szia unikumi!


----------



## unikumi (2011 Január 10)

3


----------



## unikumi (2011 Január 10)

Szia hogonosz!


----------



## hogonosz (2011 Január 10)

Ez a tizenhetedik


----------



## unikumi (2011 Január 10)

Nekem már csak ez az egy kellett, úgyhogy további jó kattintgatást!


----------



## hogonosz (2011 Január 10)

Sajnos még kell két nap, hogy le tudjam tölteni a Hamu és gyémántot!


----------



## hogonosz (2011 Január 10)

Köszi. Ez a tizenkilencedik


----------



## hogonosz (2011 Január 10)

Ez a huszadik. Közben megy: Sonny Fortune: Long Before Our Mothers Cried


----------



## Illuska (2011 Január 10)

Tetszik


----------



## Illuska (2011 Január 10)

Bennem lévő Isten üdvözli a bennetek lévő Istent


----------



## Illuska (2011 Január 10)

*Embernek lenni nehéz, de másnak lenni nem érdemes*


----------



## bubu57 (2011 Január 10)

köszi a lehetőséget!


----------



## bubu57 (2011 Január 10)

egyre türelmetlenebben várom, hogy összejöjjön!


----------



## bubu57 (2011 Január 10)

miért van erre szükség?


----------



## bubu57 (2011 Január 10)

egyszerűnek tünt ,de nem az


----------



## bubu57 (2011 Január 10)

lássunk csodát!


----------



## bubu57 (2011 Január 10)

hol számolják ezeket?


----------



## bubu57 (2011 Január 10)

nem értem az egészet,
így se úgy se jön össze!


----------



## bubu57 (2011 Január 10)

hogy van ez?


----------



## bubu57 (2011 Január 10)

aha, yes
i understand


----------



## Villemo64 (2011 Január 10)

Szép jó reggelt sziasztok


----------



## dtstudio (2011 Január 10)

Budapest 2011.01.10.-én -1°C


----------



## marcibalazs (2011 Január 10)

jelen


----------



## marcibalazs (2011 Január 10)

2 szia jelen


----------



## marcibalazs (2011 Január 10)

2jelen


----------



## marcibalazs (2011 Január 10)

Üdv, jelen


----------



## marcibalazs (2011 Január 10)

Igazan hogy mukodik ez?


----------



## marcibalazs (2011 Január 10)

jo reggelt


----------



## marcibalazs (2011 Január 10)

Nagyon segitö kész vagy de ilyen egy jó moderator.kiss


----------



## marcibalazs (2011 Január 10)

7, sziasztokkiss


----------



## petike0082 (2011 Január 10)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg



Először is szeretnék "beköszönni" a fórumba! Helló!


----------



## marcibalazs (2011 Január 10)

hello mindenki!


----------



## marcibalazs (2011 Január 10)

Üdvözlet


----------



## marcibalazs (2011 Január 10)

sziasztok


----------



## marcibalazs (2011 Január 10)

Köszönöm Melitta
aranyos vagy


----------



## marcibalazs (2011 Január 10)

Köszönöm, Melitta.


----------



## marcibalazs (2011 Január 10)

MELITTA.....koszonom hogy itt lehetek es gratulalok.


----------



## marcibalazs (2011 Január 10)

Köszönöm szépen a lehetőséget!


----------



## marcibalazs (2011 Január 10)

Sziasztok!
Legyen szép napotok


----------



## marcibalazs (2011 Január 10)

Jo reggelt


----------



## marcibalazs (2011 Január 10)

Sziasztok!
Legyen szép napotok


----------



## marcibalazs (2011 Január 10)

1 Reakció


----------



## marcibalazs (2011 Január 10)

Hurrá még egy Üdv!


----------



## bukin (2011 Január 10)

Bocs, csak véletlenül tévedtem ide :neutral:.


----------



## marcibalazs (2011 Január 10)

jó ez a lehetőség


----------



## bukin (2011 Január 10)

Bocs, csak véletlenül tévedtem ide :neutral:.


----------



## bukin (2011 Január 10)

Bocs, csak véletlenül tévedtem ide :neutral:.


----------



## bukin (2011 Január 10)

Bocs, csak véletlenül tévedtem ide :neutral:.

Bocs, csak véletlenül tévedtem ide :neutral:.

Bocs, csak véletlenül tévedtem ide :neutral:.

Bocs, csak véletlenül tévedtem ide :neutral:.

Bocs, csak véletlenül tévedtem ide :neutral:.

Bocs, csak véletlenül tévedtem ide :neutral:.

Bocs, csak véletlenül tévedtem ide :neutral:.

Bocs, csak véletlenül tévedtem ide :neutral:.

Bocs, csak véletlenül tévedtem ide :neutral:.

Bocs, csak véletlenül tévedtem ide :neutral:.

Bocs, csak véletlenül tévedtem ide :neutral:.


----------



## bukin (2011 Január 10)

Bocs, csak véletlenül tévedtem ide :neutral:.


----------



## bukin (2011 Január 10)

Bocs, csak véletlenül tévedtem ide :neutral:.


----------



## bukin (2011 Január 10)

Bocs, csak véletlenül tévedtem ide :neutral:.


----------



## bukin (2011 Január 10)

Bocs, csak véletlenül tévedtem ide :neutral:.


----------



## bukin (2011 Január 10)

Bocs, csak véletlenül tévedtem ide :neutral:.


----------



## bukin (2011 Január 10)

Bocs, csak véletlenül tévedtem ide :neutral:.


----------



## bukin (2011 Január 10)

Bocs, csak véletlenül tévedtem ide :neutral:.


----------



## any112233 (2011 Január 10)

*Pontszerzés*

Itt a pont...


----------



## any112233 (2011 Január 10)

*Még egy*



any112233 írta:


> Itt a pont...



Itt a pont...


----------



## bukin (2011 Január 10)

Bocs, csak véletlenül tévedtem ide :neutral:.


----------



## any112233 (2011 Január 10)

Itt a pont...


----------



## any112233 (2011 Január 10)

*?*

Itt a pont...


----------



## any112233 (2011 Január 10)

*??*

Itt a pont...


----------



## any112233 (2011 Január 10)

*???*

Itt a pont...


----------



## any112233 (2011 Január 10)

*????*

A francnak ezt a húsz hozzászólásos baromságot végigcsinálni....


----------



## any112233 (2011 Január 10)

Itt a pont.....


----------



## bukin (2011 Január 10)

Nem tudok letölteni, pedig megfelelek a feltételeknek.


----------



## any112233 (2011 Január 10)

9 Itt a pont...


----------



## any112233 (2011 Január 10)

10 Itt a pont...


----------



## any112233 (2011 Január 10)

11 Itt a pont...


----------



## any112233 (2011 Január 10)

12 Itt a pont...


----------



## any112233 (2011 Január 10)

13 Itt a pont...


----------



## any112233 (2011 Január 10)

14 Itt a pont...


----------



## any112233 (2011 Január 10)

15 Itt a pont...


----------



## any112233 (2011 Január 10)

16 Itt a pont...


----------



## any112233 (2011 Január 10)

17 Itt a pont...


----------



## any112233 (2011 Január 10)

18 Itt a pont...


----------



## any112233 (2011 Január 10)

19 Itt a pont...


----------



## any112233 (2011 Január 10)

20 Remélem, hogy most már megvan...


----------



## any112233 (2011 Január 10)

21 Most mi van, miért nem enged be ez a vacak rendszer? Már megvan a 20 hozzászólás.... ????????????????????


----------



## Kalapos75 (2011 Január 10)

8


----------



## petike0082 (2011 Január 10)

Nagyon jó a fórum , örülök hogy rátaláltam erre az oldalra!


----------



## Kalapos75 (2011 Január 10)

9


----------



## Kalapos75 (2011 Január 10)

11


----------



## Kalapos75 (2011 Január 10)

12


----------



## Kalapos75 (2011 Január 10)

13


----------



## Kalapos75 (2011 Január 10)

14


----------



## Kalapos75 (2011 Január 10)

15


----------



## petike0082 (2011 Január 10)

Örülnék ha meglenne a 20 hozzászólás, mivel szeretnék feltölteni.


----------



## petike0082 (2011 Január 10)

Na de sebaj majd csak meglesz.


----------



## emilygaby926 (2011 Január 10)

nem ertem, azt hittem mar megvan a husz hsz!?


----------



## petike0082 (2011 Január 10)

Szép időnk van.


----------



## emilygaby926 (2011 Január 10)

sot, itt mar 21 van es ezzel egyutt 22 lesz!


----------



## zsuzsikam (2011 Január 10)

1


----------



## zsuzsikam (2011 Január 10)

2


----------



## zsuzsikam (2011 Január 10)

3


----------



## petike0082 (2011 Január 10)

2011.01.01 búék!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## zsuzsikam (2011 Január 10)

4


----------



## emilygaby926 (2011 Január 10)

nem ertem! miert nem mukodik!? toporzekolni tudnek olyan duhos vagyok!


----------



## zsuzsikam (2011 Január 10)

5


----------



## zsuzsikam (2011 Január 10)

6


----------



## zsuzsikam (2011 Január 10)

7


----------



## petike0082 (2011 Január 10)

Ne búsulj !


----------



## zsuzsikam (2011 Január 10)

8


----------



## petike0082 (2011 Január 10)

2011.01.10 ez a mai nap.


----------



## petike0082 (2011 Január 10)

szeretem a barátnőmet " ez van"


----------



## petike0082 (2011 Január 10)

Zene az életem.


----------



## petike0082 (2011 Január 10)

Örülnék ha már nyár lenne.


----------



## petike0082 (2011 Január 10)

Hideg van, fázok.


----------



## petike0082 (2011 Január 10)

Kezeket a paplan fölé éljenek a csajok!


----------



## Kalapos75 (2011 Január 10)

16


----------



## petike0082 (2011 Január 10)

Egy fél lábú póknak hány lába van?


----------



## petike0082 (2011 Január 10)

Mennyi lába van 8 sánta kutyának???


----------



## petike0082 (2011 Január 10)

Mi történt 1978 december 6-án?? .................. hát jött a mikulás!


----------



## petike0082 (2011 Január 10)

Mi az ? feldobom pici fekete és elrepül. Hm.........?


----------



## petike0082 (2011 Január 10)

Mi az? Se keze se lába mégis mindennap a kocsmába jár?::::: ........ ( törzsvendég hmmmmm....)


----------



## petike0082 (2011 Január 10)

Hogy hívják a kínai wc-s nénit?............ "Matatakakiba"


----------



## petike0082 (2011 Január 10)

Hogy hívják a kínai temetőt??? "Kifingtunk" haaaa


----------



## zsuzsikam (2011 Január 10)

Józsi bácsi a híd alatt sz*rik. Arra megy a rendőr és meglátja:
- Uram ha végzett beviszem
- Végeztem, viheti.


----------



## zsuzsikam (2011 Január 10)

Mit mond a vízvezetékszerelő, amikor kidobja a feleségét az ablakon?
?
Zuhanj Rózsa!


----------



## Kalapos75 (2011 Január 10)

17


----------



## Kalapos75 (2011 Január 10)

18


----------



## Kalapos75 (2011 Január 10)

19


----------



## Kalapos75 (2011 Január 10)

20


----------



## zsuzsikam (2011 Január 10)

Amikor az Úr megteremté Ádámot, mondá neki:
- Ádám! Teremtettem neked agyat, hogy tudjál gondolkozni….És teremtettem neked nemi szervet, hogy tudjál szaporodni….
- Köszönöm Uram!- mondja boldogan Ádám.
- De tudnod kell azt is –folytatta az Úr-, hogy a 2 funkció egyszerre nem működik.


----------



## Kalapos75 (2011 Január 10)

+1


----------



## zsuzsikam (2011 Január 10)

Móricka feltünóen bámulja az ujj fiataltanárnöt az iskolaiorán a tanitó néni rá is kérdez
-Móricka mit nézzel rajtam ennyire
-Hát azt hogy a tanárnéninek milyen nagy és szép cicijei vannak.
-Nah moricka még egy ilyen és kapsz egyet a szádra....
-Jó a másikat a kezembe kérem.


----------



## zsuzsikam (2011 Január 10)

Két rongybaba beszélget:
- Te, ez a barbár Pistike letépte a
kezemet! Most mit csináljak?
- Áh, semmi gond! Vedd elő a
fiókból a takarékszövetkezet.


----------



## velkimama (2011 Január 10)

6.


----------



## velkimama (2011 Január 10)

hetedik


----------



## velkimama (2011 Január 10)

talán a 8.


----------



## velkimama (2011 Január 10)

talán a hetedik


----------



## zsuzsikam (2011 Január 10)

tizenvalami


----------



## zsuzsikam (2011 Január 10)

A buta medve megy az erdőben, mikor megállítja a nyuszika.
- Szervusz medve, keresett a Feri! - mondja.
- Milyen Feri? - kérdi a medve.
- Aki a seggét az orrodra veri. - válaszol a nyuszika és elrohan.
Ez így megy hétről hétre, mikor a medve már nagyon szégyenli a mamlaszságát, és a rókához megy tanácsért.
- Kutyaharapást a szőrével! -mondja a róka- Ha legközelebb találkozol a nyuszikával mondd azt neki, hogy keresete az Erik. Ha rákérdezne, hogy ki az az Erik, akkor válaszold azt, hogy akinek a seggét az orrodra verik.
A medve nagyon megörül, és alig várja, hogy találkozon a nyuszikával. Mikor ez végre megtöténik, így szól hozzá:
- Te nyúl keresett az Erik.
- Tudom -válaszolja a nyuszika- mondta a Feri.
- Milyen Feri?


----------



## zsuzsikam (2011 Január 10)

Az öreg macska mondja a fiatalnak:
- Na fiam, ma elmegyünk kefélni. Ha mindig azt csinálod, amit én, akkor nem lesz semmi baj.
Elindulnak. Mennek a háztetőn, ám elkezd esni az eső. Az öreg macska megcsúszik, és legurul. A szélén valahogy megkapaszkodik a csatornában. A fiatal csak nézi, hogy az apja ott lóg. Fogja magát, legurul, és ő is elkezd lógni. Lóg tíz percet, fél órát, majd megszólal:
- Apám, én még tíz percet kefélek, aztán hazamegyek!


----------



## zsuzsikam (2011 Január 10)

A sárkány egy páncélos lovaggal találkozik.
- Micsoda pechem van - sóhajt fel - megint konzerv!


----------



## zsuzsikam (2011 Január 10)

Egy ember betelefonál a rendőrségre:
- Halló rendőrség? - Kérem, jöjjenek azonnal a Rezeda utca 8-ba, mert betörő van a lakásban!
- Hogy hívják?
- Nem kérdeztem tőle.


----------



## zsuzsikam (2011 Január 10)

Egy nagydarab németjuhász álldogál két rendőrrel. Egyszer csak elmegy mellettük két nő. Kis idő múlva megszólal az egyik rendőr:
- Te Józsi, nézd meg a kutyát, két fasza van?
- Micsoda? Honnan szeded ezt a baromságot?
- Az egyik nő mondta a másiknak, hogy láttad azt a kutyát azzal a két fasszal?


----------



## orokat (2011 Január 10)

Hi1


----------



## orokat (2011 Január 10)

Hi2


----------



## orokat (2011 Január 10)

Hi3


----------



## zsuzsikam (2011 Január 10)

Mi az amit a férfiak állva, a nők ülve, a kutyák pedig három lábon végeznek?
- Kézfogás.


----------



## zsuzsikam (2011 Január 10)

Mi az, amit két fiú tud egyszerre csinálni, de két lány nem?
- Egy bilibe pisilni.


----------



## zsuzsikam (2011 Január 10)

Miért parkolnak olyan rosszul a nők?
- Mert a férfiak azt hitették el velük hogy ennyi: >_______________________< a 30 centiméter.


----------



## tkika (2011 Január 10)

Sziasztok!
Bejelentkezem Veszprémből.


----------



## Niki1985 (2011 Január 10)

*))*

[Szeretnék gyorsan 20 hozzászólást mert szükségem lenne a holland nyelvkönyve))


----------



## zsuzsikam (2011 Január 10)

nem enged most meg letölteni  pedig több, mint 20 van már


----------



## Karbon (2011 Január 10)

Szép napot!
Mivel én most regisztráltam nem ismerem a szabályokat ha netán hibát vétek nézzék el nekem majd igyekszem ki ismerni ezt az oldalt
ha valamit nem tudok remélem segítenek.
Én a zenéket nagyon szeretem talán ebben a téma körben leszek inkább otthon.
Üdvözlettel! Karbon
​​


----------



## Karbon (2011 Január 10)

Zsuzsikámnak nagyon jó az a kutyás rendőr vicc jót nevettem rajta


----------



## Karbon (2011 Január 10)

ÉN IS TESZEK EGYET
A cigánygyerek leborotváltatta a fejét. Amikor hazamegy, az apja hitetlenkedve megkérdezi tőle:
-Mi történt veled, kisfiam?
-Apám, én skinhead lettem!
Amikor ezt az apja meghallja, jól megveri. A gyerek fejét lógatva megy be a szobába. Ott találja a bátyját. Az is megkérdezi tőle:
-Miért borotváltad le a fejedet?
-Én skinhead lettem!
Erre a bátyja is jól elveri. Amikor a gyerek nagyon
szomorúan kimegy az utcára, találkozik az egyik barátjával. Az megkérdezi tőle:
-Hát te meg miért vagy olyan szomorú?
-Tudod, még csak egy órája vagyok skinhead, de máris nagyon utálom a büdös cigányokat!


----------



## EarthBuster (2011 Január 10)

hy all


----------



## EarthBuster (2011 Január 10)

hy


----------



## velkimama (2011 Január 10)

Még hátravan néhány bejelentkezés


----------



## EarthBuster (2011 Január 10)

üdv mindekinek


----------



## EarthBuster (2011 Január 10)

1 nehéz nap volt a mai


----------



## EarthBuster (2011 Január 10)

kezd enyhülni az idő


----------



## actor1987 (2011 Január 10)

*canadahun*

Jó ez az oldal


----------



## actor1987 (2011 Január 10)

*canadahun*

Itt minden megtalálható szinte


----------



## actor1987 (2011 Január 10)

*canadahun*

Milyen régi ez az oldal


----------



## actor1987 (2011 Január 10)

*canadahun*

Segítene nekem valaki ha valamit nem értek?


----------



## actor1987 (2011 Január 10)

*canadahun*

Ki mit szeret?


----------



## actor1987 (2011 Január 10)

*canadahun*

Aktivity


----------



## actor1987 (2011 Január 10)

*canadahun*

A temető könyve


----------



## actor1987 (2011 Január 10)

*canadahun*

Vizet az elefántnak


----------



## actor1987 (2011 Január 10)

*canadahun*

Stahl juditt végre itthon


----------



## actor1987 (2011 Január 10)

*canadahun*

Dumcsi


----------



## actor1987 (2011 Január 10)

*canadahun*

Alkonyat újhold napfogyatkozás holdfogyatkozás


----------



## actor1987 (2011 Január 10)

*canadahun*

Filmek


----------



## actor1987 (2011 Január 10)

*canadahun*

Zenék


----------



## actor1987 (2011 Január 10)

*canadahun*

E book


----------



## actor1987 (2011 Január 10)

*canadahun*

Sztárok


----------



## actor1987 (2011 Január 10)

*canadahun*

énekesek


----------



## actor1987 (2011 Január 10)

*canadahun*

Titok


----------



## actor1987 (2011 Január 10)

*canadahun*

Erő


----------



## nessie2011 (2011 Január 10)

Akkor hozzászólok, hogy meglegyen a 20..


----------



## nessie2011 (2011 Január 10)

még 7


----------



## nessie2011 (2011 Január 10)

6


----------



## nessie2011 (2011 Január 10)

20 mp múlva 
5


----------



## nessie2011 (2011 Január 10)

4


----------



## actor1987 (2011 Január 10)

*canadahun*

Davinchi kód


----------



## nessie2011 (2011 Január 10)

3


----------



## nessie2011 (2011 Január 10)

2


----------



## actor1987 (2011 Január 10)

*canadahun*

Angyalok és démonok


----------



## actor1987 (2011 Január 10)

*canadahun*

Túlvilág


----------



## nessie2011 (2011 Január 10)

utolsó értelmetlen, de sokat segítő hsz


----------



## nessie2011 (2011 Január 10)

hurrá!


----------



## günter (2011 Január 10)

*Jelentett elem*

Gunter is bejelentette ezt az elemet.

A bejelentés oka:


> En azert jelenkeztem be erre az oldalra mert zenesz vagyok es szeretnek Roland G 800ra ritmusokat!!!! Mert lattam hogy van ijesmi is benne!!!!!


----------



## eszterke36 (2011 Január 10)

Üdv Nyíregyházáról


----------



## harmonija (2011 Január 10)

Sziasztok Vajdaságból irok


----------



## mazg (2011 Január 10)

Melitta írta:


> 7, sziasztokkiss


----------



## mazg (2011 Január 10)

halihó


----------



## zazakata (2011 Január 10)

Sziasztok!

Akkor belevágok a 20 hsz-ba.


----------



## zazakata (2011 Január 10)

Azt hiszem számolni fogok 

Mivel ez már a 2.hozzászólásom így ez már 2


----------



## zazakata (2011 Január 10)

3


----------



## zazakata (2011 Január 10)

4,de lassú a gép


----------



## zazakata (2011 Január 10)

5


----------



## zazakata (2011 Január 10)

6


----------



## tintapaca (2011 Január 10)

Sziasztok


----------



## scarab (2011 Január 10)

2. Haladok..


----------



## zazakata (2011 Január 10)

7


----------



## scarab (2011 Január 10)

3.


----------



## zazakata (2011 Január 10)

8


----------



## zazakata (2011 Január 10)

9


----------



## zazakata (2011 Január 10)

10


----------



## zazakata (2011 Január 10)

11


----------



## zazakata (2011 Január 10)

12


----------



## zazakata (2011 Január 10)

13


----------



## zazakata (2011 Január 10)

14


----------



## zazakata (2011 Január 10)

15


----------



## zazakata (2011 Január 10)

16


----------



## zazakata (2011 Január 10)

17


----------



## zazakata (2011 Január 10)

18


----------



## scarab (2011 Január 10)

4.


----------



## nagymaki (2011 Január 10)

*hali*



zazakata írta:


> 18



nagyon menő hali hó


----------



## zazakata (2011 Január 10)

19


----------



## nagymaki (2011 Január 10)

*naná*



scarab írta:


> 4.



ez is tetszik-pláne


----------



## scarab (2011 Január 10)

5.


----------



## zazakata (2011 Január 10)

Hali nagymaki,megvan a huszadik DD


----------



## nagymaki (2011 Január 10)

*igyekszem*



zazakata írta:


> 19



nekem még csak ez a 13.


----------



## nagymaki (2011 Január 10)

*márcsak*



zazakata írta:


> 18



márcsak 6-ra vagyok a 20-tól


----------



## zazakata (2011 Január 10)

Hali nagymaki,megvan a huszadik D


----------



## nagymaki (2011 Január 10)

*szégyenlem magam*



zazakata írta:


> Hali nagymaki,megvan a huszadik DD



gratulésen-jó voltál(résen)


----------



## scarab (2011 Január 10)

6. lassan de biztosan, mint a tank


----------



## nagymaki (2011 Január 10)

Most aztán belehúzok,de lehet,csak holnap mert nem érek rá!
Hali szia jó éjszakát


----------



## zazakata (2011 Január 10)

Az előbbit sikerült megduplázni,úgyhogy bőven túl is szárnyaltam a feladatot )
Szia,további jó számolgatást.Bár lehet már te is épp végeztél


----------



## scarab (2011 Január 10)

7.


----------



## verbena23 (2011 Január 10)

24.


----------



## scarab (2011 Január 10)

8.


----------



## scarab (2011 Január 10)

9.


----------



## scarab (2011 Január 10)

10.


----------



## scarab (2011 Január 10)

11,


----------



## hernaditomi86 (2011 Január 10)

20


----------



## hernaditomi86 (2011 Január 10)

19


----------



## hernaditomi86 (2011 Január 10)

18


----------



## scarab (2011 Január 10)

12. nincs már sok


----------



## kishektor (2011 Január 10)

16odik


----------



## kishektor (2011 Január 10)

17


----------



## kishektor (2011 Január 10)

18


----------



## kishektor (2011 Január 10)

19


----------



## kishektor (2011 Január 10)

20 és köszönet képpen egy vicc:
Székely bácsi kérdezi a fiától, hogy mennyi az idő.
- 10 perc múlva kettő - feleli az, mire kap egy taslit.
- Ezt miért kaptam? - kérdi, mire a válasz:
- Nem azt kérdeztem, hogy 10 perc múlva mennyi idő lesz..


----------



## kishektor (2011 Január 10)

sziasztok, remélem igy már sikerül a letöltés


----------



## scarab (2011 Január 10)

13 vagy 17, mindegy


----------



## Szirom54 (2011 Január 10)

*Hozzászólás gyűjtés*



Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


Helló! Szirom 54 vagyok, Komáromból. Nem vagyok nagy netező. Miért kell 20 hozzászólást gyűjtewni ahhoz, hogy megnézzek valamit? Mi ennek a lényege? Én csak a Weihgnachtliche deko-t szeretném megnézni. Világosítson fel valaki, hogy ezt hogyan tudom.Szirom 54


----------



## Magyarné Timi (2011 Január 10)

Köszönöm szépen a hozzászólásodat, nagyon rendes tőled és mindenkitől aki segít az újaknak a navigálásban.


----------



## giltam (2011 Január 10)

9


----------



## giltam (2011 Január 10)

9


----------



## Szirom54 (2011 Január 10)

Választ mikor kapok a feltett kérdéseimre? Szirom54


----------



## Magyarné Timi (2011 Január 10)

Amit Szirom 54 kérdezett, az engem is nagyon érdekelne. Nem is igazán értem én sem, hogy miért kell 20 hozzászólást összeszedni ahhoz, hogy letöltsünk valamit is.


----------



## Szirom54 (2011 Január 10)

Hogyan tudom meg hogy a válasz nekem szól? Segítséget várok. Szirom 54


----------



## Magyarné Timi (2011 Január 10)

És én? Engem is érdekel ez a téma nagyon.Nem teljesen világos.Azt hiszem Szirom 54 és én egy cipőben evezünk.


----------



## Magyarné Timi (2011 Január 10)

Akarom mondani egy hajóban, nem is értem miért cipőt írtam.


----------



## Szirom54 (2011 Január 10)

Szia Magyarné Timi!
Te is új vagy vagy már jártál erre? Szirom54


----------



## scarab (2011 Január 10)

akkor 18.


----------



## scarab (2011 Január 10)

most 19.


----------



## Aranka-Zsuzsa (2011 Január 10)

sziasztok


----------



## Aranka-Zsuzsa (2011 Január 10)

Ari vagyok


----------



## Aranka-Zsuzsa (2011 Január 10)

most kezdek keresztszemezni


----------



## Aranka-Zsuzsa (2011 Január 10)

remélem hamar megtanulom


----------



## Magyarné Timi (2011 Január 10)

Valami baj van a rendszerrel, nem kapok semmiféle útbaigazítást sem, szeretnék letölteni valamit, de kérem hozzá a segítségeteket, előre is köszönöm.


----------



## Aranka-Zsuzsa (2011 Január 10)

kár,hogy nem tudtam eddig


----------



## Aranka-Zsuzsa (2011 Január 10)

sajna szombat ota csak most tudom hogyan kell megszerezni a belépési jogosultságot


----------



## Magyarné Timi (2011 Január 10)

Szia Szirom 544
Én is új vagyok, nem böngésztem még eddig, de nagyon szeretnék, csak nem kicsit bonyolultnak tartom az egészet. Nem értem a 20-as dolgot, és elég káoszt látok magam előtt.
Kéne valami segítség, de úgy érzem ezzel nem vagyok egyedül.
És veled mi a helyzet?


----------



## Szirom54 (2011 Január 10)




----------



## Aranka-Zsuzsa (2011 Január 10)

ha lehetne kivétel akkor tegyétek meg,hogy ma már belépjek a himzés világába


----------



## scarab (2011 Január 10)

és a 20.


----------



## Aranka-Zsuzsa (2011 Január 10)

nagyon sok szépet hallottam az oldalrol


----------



## Aranka-Zsuzsa (2011 Január 10)

tul sokára lesz az a 48 ora?


----------



## Aranka-Zsuzsa (2011 Január 10)

ha nagy leszek himzö leszek


----------



## Szirom54 (2011 Január 10)

Amint látom válasz nem érkezik a kérdésünkre. Az előttem levők csak számokat küldözgetnek. Lehet hogy így is be lehet lépni Szirom 54


----------



## Aranka-Zsuzsa (2011 Január 10)

1222


----------



## Aranka-Zsuzsa (2011 Január 10)

köszönöm,hogy közétek tartozhatom


----------



## Aranka-Zsuzsa (2011 Január 10)

mindenki volt kezdö


----------



## Szirom54 (2011 Január 10)

Akkor megpróbálom én is


----------



## Aranka-Zsuzsa (2011 Január 10)

4* rontottam el a himzésemet


----------



## Magyarné Timi (2011 Január 10)

Szia Szirom 54! 
Az előbb az jött ki, hogy átirányítanak az üzeneteimhez és ha akarok szavazást indítani azt itt megtehetem.
Nem is értem miről kellene indítanom azt a szavazást, neked világos ez a rendszer, vagy csak nekem káosz ez az egész.
Azt hiszem, énekelnem kellene......
Help, I need somebody.........
De nem teszem.


----------



## Szirom54 (2011 Január 10)

Szia Magyarné Timi!
Próbálkozzunk együtt Szirom 54


----------



## Magyarné Timi (2011 Január 10)

Úgy látom ők csak az üzeneteik számát küldözgetik ide-oda
Így is össze lehet szedni a 20-at?


----------



## Aranka-Zsuzsa (2011 Január 10)

nos hát elérkeztem a 20 uzenethez,ugye nem kell olyan sokáig várnom.
Udvözlok minden ismeröst és ismeretlent
Ari


----------



## Aranka-Zsuzsa (2011 Január 10)

jo éjszakát


----------



## Aranka-Zsuzsa (2011 Január 10)

ugyes voltam remélem


----------



## Magyarné Timi (2011 Január 10)

Már csak azt kellene tudni, hogy az előttünk lévőknek sikerült e?


----------



## Aranka-Zsuzsa (2011 Január 10)

most megyek himzek még kicsit


----------



## Magyarné Timi (2011 Január 10)

Azt hiszem egymásra vagyunk utalva.


----------



## Szirom54 (2011 Január 10)

Valahogy én sem értem az egészet. Hol találom mit kell tennem a böngészés érdekében?


----------



## Magyarné Timi (2011 Január 10)

Valamiért hibaüzenetet írt ki. Itt vagy még Szirom 54???


----------



## Szirom54 (2011 Január 10)

Ez a tétovázás nekem már 9 üzenetet jelent. Lehet, hogy így kell ezt?


----------



## scarab (2011 Január 10)

21.


----------



## Szirom54 (2011 Január 10)

Timi Te mit szeretnél itt megnézni?


----------



## Magyarné Timi (2011 Január 10)

Gyorsan érjük el a 20-at és meglátjuk mi lesz.
Jó így neked?
Nálam egyébként is olyan lassú ez az egész hogy nem győzöm kivárni, mire feltölti a válaszomat. Nálad?


----------



## Szirom54 (2011 Január 10)

Az én gépem is tetü, vagy inkább csiga


----------



## Magyarné Timi (2011 Január 10)

Egy könyv érdekel.
Láttad Scarab már a 21-nél tart.
Akkor lehet, hogy nem is így kell?


----------



## Magyarné Timi (2011 Január 10)

Mondjuk olyan mintha Őt csak látogatóként hozná a rendszer.


----------



## Szirom54 (2011 Január 10)

Próbálkozom rendesen.


----------



## Magyarné Timi (2011 Január 10)

Ez már nekem a 15 lesz, már csak 5.


----------



## giltam (2011 Január 10)

12


----------



## Magyarné Timi (2011 Január 10)

És te mit keresgélsz?


----------



## Szirom54 (2011 Január 10)

Engem pedig 1 újság legalább is úgy hiszem, hogy újság


----------



## Szirom54 (2011 Január 10)

Timi Van itt olyan hogy gyors válasz, hátha igy gyorsabb


----------



## Magyarné Timi (2011 Január 10)

Remélem hogy tényleg meg lehet nézni majd amit akarok, és nemcsak itt fölöslegesen írogatok.


----------



## giltam (2011 Január 10)

Még nagyon le vagyok maradva


----------



## Magyarné Timi (2011 Január 10)

Én egyfolytában azt nyomkodom, de nem hiszem, hogy gyorsabb lenne.


----------



## Szirom54 (2011 Január 10)

Ki lehet a tag és ki a vendég?????


----------



## Szirom54 (2011 Január 10)

Hajrá!!!!!!


----------



## giltam (2011 Január 10)

Timi! Én is ebben bízok


----------



## Szirom54 (2011 Január 10)

Már egy fél órája szórakozom, hogy hátha nem utasítanak vissza


----------



## giltam (2011 Január 10)

Feltölten már sikerül  Csak lefelé nem


----------



## Szirom54 (2011 Január 10)

Lehet hogy csak holnap enged böngészni?????


----------



## Magyarné Timi (2011 Január 10)

Te, Én és Giltam vagyunk tagok, a és most jelenleg nincs látogató.
Engem már megint átirányítottak az üzeneteimhez. Neked is jönnek ilyenek?


----------



## giltam (2011 Január 10)

Szirom54 Neked mindjárt megvan


----------



## Magyarné Timi (2011 Január 10)

Lassan 20-nál járok


----------



## Szirom54 (2011 Január 10)

Megvan a 20. Hurráááááá


----------



## marica1973 (2011 Január 10)

kösz


----------



## giltam (2011 Január 10)

Nekem néha rosszalkodik nem tölti be az oldalt..


----------



## Szirom54 (2011 Január 10)

Akkor most hogyan tiovább????


----------



## marica1973 (2011 Január 10)

köszi


----------



## marica1973 (2011 Január 10)

nem


----------



## Szirom54 (2011 Január 10)

Giltam Te hogy hogy kaptál már választ is???


----------



## marica1973 (2011 Január 10)

szia


----------



## marica1973 (2011 Január 10)

ha


----------



## marica1973 (2011 Január 10)

helló


----------



## marica1973 (2011 Január 10)

j


----------



## giltam (2011 Január 10)

ŐŐ nem tudom én már tagja vagyok egy pár napja és töltögettem fel is


----------



## marica1973 (2011 Január 10)

10


----------



## giltam (2011 Január 10)

CSak azzal nagyon lassan jön össze a 20 bejegyzés


----------



## Szirom54 (2011 Január 10)

Engem is oda irányít, de az előbb megszakadt időtúllépés miatt.
Nem baj de tapasztalatot szereztünk, hogy nem is olyan könnyű belépni valahova tájékozatlanul. Szirom


Magyarné Timi írta:


> Te, Én és Giltam vagyunk tagok, a és most jelenleg nincs látogató.
> Engem már megint átirányítottak az üzeneteimhez. Neked is jönnek ilyenek?


----------



## giltam (2011 Január 10)

Üdv! marica1973


----------



## marica1973 (2011 Január 10)

jó


----------



## Szirom54 (2011 Január 10)

Ezt hogy csináltad? Mármint a feltöltést? Akkor teneked nagyobb tapasztalatod van. És a letöltés?


----------



## giltam (2011 Január 10)

Na még kettő!!


----------



## marica1973 (2011 Január 10)

üdv


----------



## Szirom54 (2011 Január 10)

Timi Írj ha neked már sikerült valami


----------



## Szirom54 (2011 Január 10)

A vendég már böngészhet?????


----------



## marica1973 (2011 Január 10)

jó neked


----------



## marica1973 (2011 Január 10)

üdv nektek


----------



## giltam (2011 Január 10)

Már kezdem unni


----------



## marica1973 (2011 Január 10)

hell


----------



## marica1973 (2011 Január 10)

na


----------



## marica1973 (2011 Január 10)

hu


----------



## Szirom54 (2011 Január 10)

Már 27 nél tartok de még mindíg nem enged


----------



## marica1973 (2011 Január 10)

19


----------



## marica1973 (2011 Január 10)

meg van


----------



## giltam (2011 Január 10)

20


----------



## marica1973 (2011 Január 10)

miért


----------



## Zekéné (2011 Január 10)

Hát,úgy tűnik,hogy vagy én vagyok nagyon értetlen,de halvány lila dunsztom sincs,hogy itt mi hogyan működik...:-(


----------



## Zekéné (2011 Január 10)

Megköszönném,ha valaki felvilágosítana az itteni dolgokról...


----------



## Zekéné (2011 Január 10)

Komolyan mondom,hogy nem értem..itt mindenkinazt ír,amit csak,akar---akár összefüggéstelen dolgokat is???


----------



## gambeli (2011 Január 10)

*1*

Köszikiss


----------



## gambeli (2011 Január 10)

*2*

20 üzenetet kell összegyüjteni :``:


----------



## gambeli (2011 Január 10)

*3*

kiss


----------



## gambeli (2011 Január 10)

*4*

kiss


----------



## gambeli (2011 Január 10)

*5*


----------



## gambeli (2011 Január 10)

*6*


----------



## gambeli (2011 Január 10)

*8*

\\m/


----------



## gambeli (2011 Január 10)

*9*

8)


----------



## gambeli (2011 Január 10)

*10*

kiss


----------



## gambeli (2011 Január 10)

király


----------



## gambeli (2011 Január 10)

12


----------



## gambeli (2011 Január 10)

13


----------



## gambeli (2011 Január 10)

14


----------



## gambeli (2011 Január 10)

15


----------



## gambeli (2011 Január 10)

16


----------



## gambeli (2011 Január 10)

17


----------



## gambeli (2011 Január 10)

18


----------



## gambeli (2011 Január 10)

még 2


----------



## gambeli (2011 Január 10)

vége


----------



## gambeli (2011 Január 10)

vajon most mi a gond?


----------



## angeldarky (2011 Január 10)

*hello*

Sziasztok!


----------



## angeldarky (2011 Január 10)

Sziasztok!


----------



## angeldarky (2011 Január 10)

3


----------



## angeldarky (2011 Január 10)

4


----------



## angeldarky (2011 Január 10)

5


----------



## angeldarky (2011 Január 10)

6


----------



## angeldarky (2011 Január 10)

7


----------



## angeldarky (2011 Január 10)

8


----------



## angeldarky (2011 Január 10)

9


----------



## angeldarky (2011 Január 10)

10


----------



## angeldarky (2011 Január 10)

11


----------



## angeldarky (2011 Január 10)

12


----------



## angeldarky (2011 Január 10)

13


----------



## angeldarky (2011 Január 10)

134


----------



## angeldarky (2011 Január 10)

15


----------



## angeldarky (2011 Január 10)

156


----------



## angeldarky (2011 Január 10)

17


----------



## angeldarky (2011 Január 10)

1678


----------



## angeldarky (2011 Január 10)

189


----------



## angeldarky (2011 Január 10)

20


----------



## kitikati (2011 Január 10)

szia


----------



## kitikati (2011 Január 10)

16


----------



## kitikati (2011 Január 10)

jó a Harry Potter


----------



## kitikati (2011 Január 10)

2011


----------



## kitikati (2011 Január 10)

Buék


----------



## kitikati (2011 Január 10)

harry potter


----------



## kitikati (2011 Január 10)

király


----------



## angeldarky (2011 Január 10)

valaszol


----------



## kitikati (2011 Január 10)

sorozatok


----------



## kitikati (2011 Január 10)

tessék???


----------



## kitikati (2011 Január 10)

szép idő van


----------



## kitikati (2011 Január 10)

meleg rekord


----------



## kitikati (2011 Január 10)

olvad a jég


----------



## kitikati (2011 Január 10)

korcsolya


----------



## kitikati (2011 Január 10)

meleg


----------



## kitikati (2011 Január 10)

hóember


----------



## kitikati (2011 Január 10)

hó


----------



## kitikati (2011 Január 10)

hideg


----------



## kitikati (2011 Január 10)

disney nagyon jó


----------



## kitikati (2011 Január 10)

varázslók megy


----------



## kitikati (2011 Január 10)

meleg idő


----------



## dora56 (2011 Január 10)

*Jó ötletek!*

Én is kipróbálom majd! Köszi!


----------



## Ricko117 (2011 Január 10)

hdjhej


----------



## Ricko117 (2011 Január 10)

ghfg


----------



## Ricko117 (2011 Január 10)

gfhfghfghfghghj


----------



## Ricko117 (2011 Január 10)

ghjghj


----------



## Ricko117 (2011 Január 10)

jghjghj


----------



## Ricko117 (2011 Január 10)

gjhghjghj


----------



## Ricko117 (2011 Január 10)

ghjghjghj


----------



## Ricko117 (2011 Január 10)

dfgdfg


----------



## Ricko117 (2011 Január 10)

gdfg


----------



## Ricko117 (2011 Január 10)

dfdfdfdfdfdfdfdfdfdfdfg


----------



## Ricko117 (2011 Január 10)

dfgdfgggggggggggggggggggggggdfdfdfdfdfdfdfdfdfdfdfdfdfdfdfdfdfdf


----------



## Ricko117 (2011 Január 10)

fffffffffffffffffffffffffhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhddddddddddddddffffffffffff


----------



## Ricko117 (2011 Január 10)

hgjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjtztttttttttttu


----------



## Ricko117 (2011 Január 10)

ggggggggggggttttttttttttttttttbvvvvvvvvvvvvvv


----------



## Ricko117 (2011 Január 10)

uuuuuuuuuzzzzzzzzzzzzzxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ricko117 (2011 Január 10)

dsffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff


----------



## Ricko117 (2011 Január 10)

zzzzzzzzzzrrrrrrrbbbbbbbbbbb


----------



## Ricko117 (2011 Január 10)

hzhhhhhhhhfffffffffffbbbbbbbbbbb


----------



## Ricko117 (2011 Január 10)

ghhhhhhhhhhhfffffffffffffffffffffffzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Ricko117 (2011 Január 10)

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzdfddddddddddddddddd


----------



## Ricko117 (2011 Január 10)

fdgdfgdfgdfgdfgdf


----------



## lujovar (2011 Január 10)

hali!


----------



## lujovar (2011 Január 10)

2


----------



## lujovar (2011 Január 10)

3


----------



## lujovar (2011 Január 10)

4


----------



## lujovar (2011 Január 10)

5


----------



## lujovar (2011 Január 10)

6 :d


----------



## lujovar (2011 Január 11)

7


----------



## lujovar (2011 Január 11)

8


----------



## lujovar (2011 Január 11)

9


----------



## lujovar (2011 Január 11)

10 :d


----------



## lujovar (2011 Január 11)

11


----------



## lujovar (2011 Január 11)

12


----------



## lujovar (2011 Január 11)

13


----------



## lujovar (2011 Január 11)

14


----------



## lujovar (2011 Január 11)

15 :d


----------



## lujovar (2011 Január 11)

16


----------



## lujovar (2011 Január 11)

17


----------



## lujovar (2011 Január 11)

18


----------



## lujovar (2011 Január 11)

és


----------



## lujovar (2011 Január 11)

win


----------



## lujovar (2011 Január 11)

:dd


----------



## ebony12 (2011 Január 11)

köszi a filmeket


----------



## ebony12 (2011 Január 11)

jó topic


----------



## ebony12 (2011 Január 11)

jó topic


----------



## ebony12 (2011 Január 11)

jó topic


----------



## ebony12 (2011 Január 11)

jó topic


----------



## winemaster (2011 Január 11)

A dark unfathomed tide


----------



## winemaster (2011 Január 11)

Of interminable pride —


----------



## winemaster (2011 Január 11)

A mystery, and a dream,


----------



## winemaster (2011 Január 11)

Should my early life seem;


----------



## winemaster (2011 Január 11)

I say that dream was fraught


----------



## winemaster (2011 Január 11)

With a wild and waking thought


----------



## winemaster (2011 Január 11)

Of beings that have been,


----------



## winemaster (2011 Január 11)

Which my spirit hath not seen,


----------



## winemaster (2011 Január 11)

Had I let them pass me by,


----------



## winemaster (2011 Január 11)

With a dreaming eye!


----------



## winemaster (2011 Január 11)

Let none of earth inherit


----------



## winemaster (2011 Január 11)

That vision of my spirit;


----------



## winemaster (2011 Január 11)

Those thoughts I would control,


----------



## winemaster (2011 Január 11)

As a spell upon his soul:


----------



## winemaster (2011 Január 11)

For that bright hope at last


----------



## winemaster (2011 Január 11)

And that light time have past,


----------



## winemaster (2011 Január 11)

And my worldly rest hath gone


----------



## winemaster (2011 Január 11)

With a sigh as it passed on:


----------



## winemaster (2011 Január 11)

I care not though it perish


----------



## winemaster (2011 Január 11)

With a thought I then did cherish.


----------



## jemen96 (2011 Január 11)

*awdwad*

awdawd


----------



## jemen96 (2011 Január 11)

*dawdwa*

awdwadwadadwa


----------



## dtstudio (2011 Január 11)

Budapest 2011.01.11.-én +3°C


----------



## ginoka13 (2011 Január 11)

*beköszönés*

szükségem


----------



## ginoka13 (2011 Január 11)

van


----------



## ginoka13 (2011 Január 11)

a 20


----------



## ginoka13 (2011 Január 11)

db


----------



## ginoka13 (2011 Január 11)

hozzászólásra


----------



## ginoka13 (2011 Január 11)

ahhoz


----------



## ginoka13 (2011 Január 11)

hogy


----------



## ginoka13 (2011 Január 11)

belépjek


----------



## ginoka13 (2011 Január 11)

ide


----------



## ginoka13 (2011 Január 11)

hozzátok


----------



## ginoka13 (2011 Január 11)

már


----------



## ginoka13 (2011 Január 11)

csak


----------



## ginoka13 (2011 Január 11)

hetet


----------



## ginoka13 (2011 Január 11)

kell


----------



## ginoka13 (2011 Január 11)

írnom


----------



## ginoka13 (2011 Január 11)

és


----------



## ikoros (2011 Január 11)

sziasztok


----------



## ikoros (2011 Január 11)

írogatok


----------



## Katz07 (2011 Január 11)

Sajnos


----------



## Katz07 (2011 Január 11)

ahhoz


----------



## Katz07 (2011 Január 11)

hogy


----------



## Katz07 (2011 Január 11)

hozzá


----------



## Katz07 (2011 Január 11)

férjek


----------



## Katz07 (2011 Január 11)

a


----------



## Katz07 (2011 Január 11)

szükséges


----------



## Katz07 (2011 Január 11)

dokumentumhoz


----------



## Katz07 (2011 Január 11)

20


----------



## Katz07 (2011 Január 11)

bejegyzést


----------



## Katz07 (2011 Január 11)

kell


----------



## Katz07 (2011 Január 11)

tennem


----------



## Katz07 (2011 Január 11)

erre


----------



## Katz07 (2011 Január 11)

az


----------



## Katz07 (2011 Január 11)

oldalra


----------



## Katz07 (2011 Január 11)

Ezért


----------



## Bencsike10 (2011 Január 11)

Melitta írta:


> 1, jelen


Köszönöm!


----------



## Katz07 (2011 Január 11)

mindenkitől


----------



## Bencsike10 (2011 Január 11)

Én is irogatok


----------



## Katz07 (2011 Január 11)

elnézést


----------



## Bencsike10 (2011 Január 11)




----------



## Bencsike10 (2011 Január 11)

Négy


----------



## Bencsike10 (2011 Január 11)

5


----------



## Bencsike10 (2011 Január 11)

6


----------



## Katz07 (2011 Január 11)

kérek


----------



## Bencsike10 (2011 Január 11)

7


----------



## Bencsike10 (2011 Január 11)

8


----------



## Bencsike10 (2011 Január 11)

9


----------



## Bencsike10 (2011 Január 11)

10


----------



## Bencsike10 (2011 Január 11)

11


----------



## Bencsike10 (2011 Január 11)

12


----------



## Katz07 (2011 Január 11)

a


----------



## Bencsike10 (2011 Január 11)

13


----------



## Bencsike10 (2011 Január 11)

14


----------



## Bencsike10 (2011 Január 11)

15


----------



## Katz07 (2011 Január 11)

kellemetlenségért


----------



## Bencsike10 (2011 Január 11)

16


----------



## Katz07 (2011 Január 11)

amit


----------



## Bencsike10 (2011 Január 11)

17


----------



## Bencsike10 (2011 Január 11)

18


----------



## Katz07 (2011 Január 11)

ezekkel


----------



## Bencsike10 (2011 Január 11)

19


----------



## Katz07 (2011 Január 11)

a bejegyzésekkel


----------



## Bencsike10 (2011 Január 11)

20


----------



## Katz07 (2011 Január 11)

okoztam. 20 + x válasz


----------



## Bencsike10 (2011 Január 11)

+1


----------



## jozsefneszarka (2011 Január 11)

szia! Én is nagyon szeretek kézimunkázni


----------



## jozsefneszarka (2011 Január 11)

Csillucska írta:


> Sziasztok,
> ennek a képnek a mintáját keresem egy barátnőm részére. Köszönöm előre is.


Meglehet, hogy tudok segíteni


----------



## ikoros (2011 Január 11)

még kell egy pár


----------



## ikoros (2011 Január 11)

de nem sok már


----------



## ikoros (2011 Január 11)

és meglesz


----------



## ikoros (2011 Január 11)

köszönöm


----------



## jozsefneszarka (2011 Január 11)

nagyon nehéz


----------



## Mogyu (2011 Január 11)

*üdv*

Üdv Mindenkinek a szépséges Hargita aljából, Csíkországból!
Gyula.


----------



## jozsefneszarka (2011 Január 11)

ceky írta:


> Nagyon jó könyveket és filmeket leltem itt ,remélem le tudom öket tölteni.


én is szeretnék néhány dolgot letölteni


----------



## jozsefneszarka (2011 Január 11)

papagáj


----------



## jozsefneszarka (2011 Január 11)

lábadozik


----------



## jozsefneszarka (2011 Január 11)

szembenéz


----------



## jozsefneszarka (2011 Január 11)

lefülel


----------



## jozsefneszarka (2011 Január 11)

befejez


----------



## Edit1995 (2011 Január 11)

váá


----------



## Edit1995 (2011 Január 11)

köszi :d


----------



## jozsefneszarka (2011 Január 11)

betakar


----------



## Edit1995 (2011 Január 11)

és egyébként


----------



## Edit1995 (2011 Január 11)

hali néktek


----------



## jozsefneszarka (2011 Január 11)

letérdel


----------



## Edit1995 (2011 Január 11)

mindjárt meglesz XD


----------



## Edit1995 (2011 Január 11)

1


----------



## jozsefneszarka (2011 Január 11)

bevállal


----------



## Edit1995 (2011 Január 11)

2


----------



## Edit1995 (2011 Január 11)

3


----------



## Edit1995 (2011 Január 11)

4


----------



## Edit1995 (2011 Január 11)

5


----------



## Edit1995 (2011 Január 11)

6


----------



## jozsefneszarka (2011 Január 11)

megeszem


----------



## Edit1995 (2011 Január 11)

7


----------



## Edit1995 (2011 Január 11)

8


----------



## jozsefneszarka (2011 Január 11)

tehát


----------



## Edit1995 (2011 Január 11)

9


----------



## Edit1995 (2011 Január 11)

10


----------



## jozsefneszarka (2011 Január 11)

hasonló


----------



## Edit1995 (2011 Január 11)

11


----------



## jozsefneszarka (2011 Január 11)

nyakigláb


----------



## Edit1995 (2011 Január 11)

12


----------



## jozsefneszarka (2011 Január 11)

forráspont


----------



## Edit1995 (2011 Január 11)

13


----------



## Edit1995 (2011 Január 11)

14


----------



## jozsefneszarka (2011 Január 11)

szóbaáll


----------



## Edit1995 (2011 Január 11)

15
na ennyi ^^


----------



## jozsefneszarka (2011 Január 11)

kifejt


----------



## Edit1995 (2011 Január 11)

...


----------



## jozsefneszarka (2011 Január 11)

szemetel


----------



## Edit1995 (2011 Január 11)

kkkk


----------



## pozar86 (2011 Január 11)

ok

udv

ez az

nem ertem hol

ez tobb mint valoszinu

ez nem az hiaba is mondod

332

465

niuncs ,eg

nemm nemm

nem tom, hanyadik hozzaszolas de mamr skok

11

12

13

14

15

16


----------



## jani0114 (2011 Január 11)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


Itt aktívnak kell lenni!


----------



## jani0114 (2011 Január 11)

Egy jó dalt szeretnék letölteni, ami karaoke formátumban van, Kaczor Feritől.


----------



## jani0114 (2011 Január 11)

És csak itt van meg ilyen formában


----------



## Sini (2011 Január 11)

Üdv, sziasztok


----------



## Sini (2011 Január 11)

20 hozzászólást gyűjtök


----------



## Sini (2011 Január 11)

gyors leszek


----------



## Sini (2011 Január 11)

ez már 4


----------



## Sini (2011 Január 11)

5


----------



## Sini (2011 Január 11)

6


----------



## Sini (2011 Január 11)

7


----------



## Sini (2011 Január 11)

8


----------



## Sini (2011 Január 11)

9


----------



## Sini (2011 Január 11)

a fele már megvan


----------



## Sini (2011 Január 11)

11


----------



## Sini (2011 Január 11)

12


----------



## Sini (2011 Január 11)

13


----------



## Sini (2011 Január 11)

14


----------



## Sini (2011 Január 11)

15


----------



## Sini (2011 Január 11)

16


----------



## jani0114 (2011 Január 11)

Jó lenne ma letölteni.


----------



## Sini (2011 Január 11)

bocsi ha valakit zavarok, de a másik ajánlott fórum a 20 gyors összegyűjtésére le van zárva


----------



## Sini (2011 Január 11)

18


----------



## Sini (2011 Január 11)

19


----------



## Sini (2011 Január 11)

na végre


----------



## jani0114 (2011 Január 11)

Nem nekem kell, én csak segédkezek.


----------



## jani0114 (2011 Január 11)

De azért remélem, hogy sikerül.


----------



## jani0114 (2011 Január 11)

Jó lenne.


----------



## jani0114 (2011 Január 11)

Nagyon.


----------



## jani0114 (2011 Január 11)

Másoknak is jót tennék vele.


----------



## jani0114 (2011 Január 11)

És ez még csak az egésznek a fele.


----------



## jani0114 (2011 Január 11)

POZAR86, nálad a 11.-t láttam.


----------



## jani0114 (2011 Január 11)

Bal oldalt a kis ablakban mutatja. Üzenetdarabszám).


----------



## jani0114 (2011 Január 11)

Bocsika, a smiley véletlen volt.


----------



## jani0114 (2011 Január 11)

A kettöspont és a zárójel közelsége csinálta.


----------



## jani0114 (2011 Január 11)

Szóval az üzenet kettőspontja után ott van hogy hányadik hozzászólásod.


----------



## jani0114 (2011 Január 11)




----------



## jani0114 (2011 Január 11)

(happy)


----------



## jani0114 (2011 Január 11)

Nálunk most dél van.


----------



## jani0114 (2011 Január 11)

Déli 12 óra.


----------



## jani0114 (2011 Január 11)

Igaz elég komor idő van, párás, ködös.


----------



## jani0114 (2011 Január 11)

De legalább itt is jól el lehet tölteni az időt.


----------



## jani0114 (2011 Január 11)

Szia!


----------



## ziz35 (2011 Január 11)

sziasztok!!


----------



## maxorsi (2011 Január 11)

hát ezek nagyon jók!!!


----------



## Toki1993 (2011 Január 11)

aaa


----------



## Toki1993 (2011 Január 11)

bbb


----------



## Toki1993 (2011 Január 11)

ccc


----------



## Toki1993 (2011 Január 11)

hello bocsi a off-ért nem direkt volt


----------



## Toki1993 (2011 Január 11)

hello sziasztok


----------



## Toki1993 (2011 Január 11)

uff


----------



## Toki1993 (2011 Január 11)

loooollll


----------



## Toki1993 (2011 Január 11)

haliiii van itt valaki???


----------



## Toki1993 (2011 Január 11)

Na legyen már 20 hozzászólásom!


----------



## maxorsi (2011 Január 11)

ez mi?


----------



## Toki1993 (2011 Január 11)

nanana légyszike kell a 20 hozzászólás!


----------



## Toki1993 (2011 Január 11)

még 9 hozzászolás hogy tudjak letölteni jól haladok??


----------



## maxorsi (2011 Január 11)

mi???


----------



## Toki1993 (2011 Január 11)

Valaki beszélgessen velem na na ! ez a dumcsi helye


----------



## Toki1993 (2011 Január 11)

13 akkor kellene ezen kivül 6


----------



## Toki1993 (2011 Január 11)

hello word senki nincs itt??


----------



## Toki1993 (2011 Január 11)

még 5 db ezen kivül még 4 és letölthetem


----------



## Toki1993 (2011 Január 11)

na még 4 és ezen kivül 3 az durván 2 perc


----------



## Toki1993 (2011 Január 11)

na még 3 db és útána már csak 2 és tölthetek


----------



## Toki1993 (2011 Január 11)

mint szilveszterkot vissza számoltam faszán ne még ezen kivül 1


----------



## pozar86 (2011 Január 11)

*5*

5


----------



## Toki1993 (2011 Január 11)

haliho 1


----------



## annamuczi (2011 Január 11)

Köszönöm


----------



## annamuczi (2011 Január 11)

Első hozzászólás


----------



## annamuczi (2011 Január 11)

Második hozzászólás


----------



## annamuczi (2011 Január 11)

3


----------



## annamuczi (2011 Január 11)

4


----------



## hja (2011 Január 11)

c


----------



## annamuczi (2011 Január 11)

5


----------



## hja (2011 Január 11)

a


----------



## annamuczi (2011 Január 11)

6


----------



## annamuczi (2011 Január 11)

8


----------



## hja (2011 Január 11)

n


----------



## annamuczi (2011 Január 11)

9


----------



## hja (2011 Január 11)

3


----------



## annamuczi (2011 Január 11)

10


----------



## hja (2011 Január 11)

1


----------



## annamuczi (2011 Január 11)

11


----------



## hja (2011 Január 11)

2


----------



## annamuczi (2011 Január 11)

12


----------



## hja (2011 Január 11)

7


----------



## hja (2011 Január 11)

8


----------



## annamuczi (2011 Január 11)

13


----------



## hja (2011 Január 11)

9


----------



## annamuczi (2011 Január 11)

14


----------



## hja (2011 Január 11)

20


----------



## annamuczi (2011 Január 11)

15


----------



## hja (2011 Január 11)

11


----------



## hja (2011 Január 11)

12


----------



## annamuczi (2011 Január 11)

16


----------



## hja (2011 Január 11)

13


----------



## hja (2011 Január 11)

14


----------



## annamuczi (2011 Január 11)

17


----------



## hja (2011 Január 11)

15


----------



## hja (2011 Január 11)

1rfd


----------



## annamuczi (2011 Január 11)

18


----------



## hja (2011 Január 11)

14r2


----------



## annamuczi (2011 Január 11)

19


----------



## hja (2011 Január 11)

bbr


----------



## hja (2011 Január 11)

ggfc


----------



## annamuczi (2011 Január 11)

és itt a vége!!!


----------



## hja (2011 Január 11)

gsgtr


----------



## hja (2011 Január 11)

jó ez a post


----------



## annamuczi (2011 Január 11)

Nem megy a letöltés


----------



## annamuczi (2011 Január 11)

Akkor most mi van?


----------



## annamuczi (2011 Január 11)

Valaki....


----------



## canadiangp (2011 Január 11)




----------



## canadiangp (2011 Január 11)

:d


----------



## canadiangp (2011 Január 11)




----------



## canadiangp (2011 Január 11)

4


----------



## canadiangp (2011 Január 11)

7654


----------



## rekush01 (2011 Január 11)

köszönööm


----------



## rekush01 (2011 Január 11)

kösziiii


----------



## canadiangp (2011 Január 11)

kju8765


----------



## rekush01 (2011 Január 11)

huhha


----------



## rekush01 (2011 Január 11)

hogy lesz meg a húsz... -.-


----------



## rekush01 (2011 Január 11)

neeee ... ez nem lehet iagz méfg


----------



## canadiangp (2011 Január 11)

789


----------



## rekush01 (2011 Január 11)

sokvan


----------



## canadiangp (2011 Január 11)

mer mi a baj?


----------



## rekush01 (2011 Január 11)

kiss:dddd -.-


----------



## canadiangp (2011 Január 11)

ugyanmár... kellemes idő van rá :d


----------



## lowrider653 (2011 Január 11)

14


----------



## canadiangp (2011 Január 11)




----------



## lowrider653 (2011 Január 11)

15


----------



## canadiangp (2011 Január 11)

nekem 11


----------



## lowrider653 (2011 Január 11)

16... najó várok 20 másodpercet, de addig inkább írok, hogy teljen az idő


----------



## canadiangp (2011 Január 11)

táráttátááááá


----------



## lowrider653 (2011 Január 11)

17... újabb 20 másodperc várakozás, addig pedig írkálás-firkálás... sőt ha szerénytelen lennék, kiderülne, hogy milyen gyorsan tudok gépelni


----------



## canadiangp (2011 Január 11)

ja amúgy meg ha irogatsz akkor jobban megy az idő mint hogy görnyeccccc


----------



## lowrider653 (2011 Január 11)

18... és már csak 2 kell!  Meg persze az az újabb 20 másodperc...


----------



## canadiangp (2011 Január 11)

láláláááá


----------



## lowrider653 (2011 Január 11)

19... utolsó előtti!


----------



## canadiangp (2011 Január 11)

quimby


----------



## lowrider653 (2011 Január 11)

20! Köszi-puszi! 2 nap múlva itt vagyok!


----------



## canadiangp (2011 Január 11)

nekem még van egy két darab


----------



## lowrider653 (2011 Január 11)

na ráadás az évfolyamtárs kedvéért... miért pont quimby?


----------



## lowrider653 (2011 Január 11)

Négy az a kettő!


----------



## canadiangp (2011 Január 11)

meg még két nap is


----------



## lowrider653 (2011 Január 11)

ja egy-két!  Bocs, akkor tényleg egy-két...


----------



## canadiangp (2011 Január 11)

quimby menő


----------



## canadiangp (2011 Január 11)

......


----------



## canadiangp (2011 Január 11)

célegyenes, és cél


----------



## canadiangp (2011 Január 11)

köszönöm szépen magamnak


----------



## yblade (2011 Január 11)

1


----------



## yblade (2011 Január 11)

2


----------



## yblade (2011 Január 11)

3


----------



## yblade (2011 Január 11)

4


----------



## yblade (2011 Január 11)

5


----------



## yblade (2011 Január 11)

6


----------



## yblade (2011 Január 11)

7


----------



## yblade (2011 Január 11)

8


----------



## yblade (2011 Január 11)

9


----------



## yblade (2011 Január 11)

10


----------



## yblade (2011 Január 11)

11


----------



## yblade (2011 Január 11)

12


----------



## yblade (2011 Január 11)

13


----------



## yblade (2011 Január 11)

14


----------



## yblade (2011 Január 11)

15


----------



## yblade (2011 Január 11)

16


----------



## yblade (2011 Január 11)

17


----------



## yblade (2011 Január 11)

18


----------



## yblade (2011 Január 11)

19


----------



## yblade (2011 Január 11)

20


----------



## Izix (2011 Január 11)

Üdv Mindenkinek!


----------



## Izix (2011 Január 11)

2.


----------



## Izix (2011 Január 11)

3.


----------



## Izix (2011 Január 11)

4.


----------



## zsoofika (2011 Január 11)

hahó


----------



## zsoofika (2011 Január 11)

5


----------



## Izix (2011 Január 11)

5


----------



## Izix (2011 Január 11)

i6


----------



## Csavaros Zolesz (2011 Január 11)

Szeretnék én is belépni oldalra
köszi: Zoli


----------



## Csavaros Zolesz (2011 Január 11)

Be lehet?


----------



## ubaga (2011 Január 11)

1


----------



## Izix (2011 Január 11)

i7


----------



## ubaga (2011 Január 11)

2


----------



## ubaga (2011 Január 11)

3


----------



## Izix (2011 Január 11)

i8


----------



## ubaga (2011 Január 11)

4


----------



## Izix (2011 Január 11)

i9


----------



## ubaga (2011 Január 11)

5


----------



## Izix (2011 Január 11)

i10


----------



## ubaga (2011 Január 11)

6


----------



## ubaga (2011 Január 11)

7


----------



## Izix (2011 Január 11)

i11


----------



## Jodi0427 (2011 Január 11)

**

Sziasztok!


----------



## Izix (2011 Január 11)

i12


----------



## Jodi0427 (2011 Január 11)

**

7........


----------



## Izix (2011 Január 11)

i13333


----------



## Jodi0427 (2011 Január 11)

**

8.......


----------



## Jodi0427 (2011 Január 11)

**

9....


----------



## Izix (2011 Január 11)

i14


----------



## Jodi0427 (2011 Január 11)

**

10....


----------



## Jodi0427 (2011 Január 11)

**

11.......


----------



## Izix (2011 Január 11)

i15


----------



## Jodi0427 (2011 Január 11)

**

12....


----------



## funny350 (2011 Január 11)

Sziasztok


----------



## funny350 (2011 Január 11)

1


----------



## funny350 (2011 Január 11)

2:d


----------



## funny350 (2011 Január 11)

3


----------



## funny350 (2011 Január 11)

4


----------



## Izix (2011 Január 11)

i14


----------



## funny350 (2011 Január 11)

5


----------



## funny350 (2011 Január 11)

6


----------



## funny350 (2011 Január 11)

7


----------



## funny350 (2011 Január 11)

8


----------



## funny350 (2011 Január 11)

9


----------



## funny350 (2011 Január 11)

10


----------



## Izix (2011 Január 11)

i15


----------



## funny350 (2011 Január 11)

11


----------



## Izix (2011 Január 11)

i16


----------



## funny350 (2011 Január 11)

12


----------



## funny350 (2011 Január 11)

13


----------



## funny350 (2011 Január 11)

14


----------



## funny350 (2011 Január 11)

15


----------



## Izix (2011 Január 11)

i19


----------



## funny350 (2011 Január 11)

16


----------



## funny350 (2011 Január 11)

17


----------



## funny350 (2011 Január 11)

18


----------



## funny350 (2011 Január 11)

19


----------



## Izix (2011 Január 11)

2!!


----------



## funny350 (2011 Január 11)

20


----------



## Izix (2011 Január 11)

+1


----------



## TothTJ (2011 Január 11)

Üdvözlet Mindenkinek!


----------



## TothTJ (2011 Január 11)

Egy kicsit ismerkedtem a hozzászólásokkal


----------



## TothTJ (2011 Január 11)

Alakul ez!


----------



## TothTJ (2011 Január 11)

Hoppá! Megvan! Egy jó kis mondóka következik!


----------



## TothTJ (2011 Január 11)

Egy! Megérett a meggy!


----------



## TothTJ (2011 Január 11)

Kettő! Csipkebokor vessző!


----------



## TothTJ (2011 Január 11)

Három! Te vagy az én párom!


----------



## TothTJ (2011 Január 11)

Négy! Te kis leány hová mégy?


----------



## drawain (2011 Január 11)

Jelen!


----------



## TothTJ (2011 Január 11)

Öt! Érik a tök.


----------



## drawain (2011 Január 11)

Jelen Vagymuk!


----------



## TothTJ (2011 Január 11)

Hat! Hasad a pad.


----------



## monababe (2011 Január 11)

Vidám volt a nemlétező lény, és megette a piros/zöld marslakót


----------



## TothTJ (2011 Január 11)

Hét! Zsemlét süt a pék!


----------



## drawain (2011 Január 11)

három, várom a párom


----------



## Hoeberl (2011 Január 11)

1


----------



## drawain (2011 Január 11)

négy, jelen!


----------



## TothTJ (2011 Január 11)

Nyolc! Üres a polc.


----------



## drawain (2011 Január 11)

7ttt


----------



## drawain (2011 Január 11)

ött


----------



## drawain (2011 Január 11)

11 törp


----------



## Hoeberl (2011 Január 11)

2


----------



## drawain (2011 Január 11)

14 annál azért több


----------



## TothTJ (2011 Január 11)

Kilenc! Kis Ferenc.


----------



## drawain (2011 Január 11)

15 közrl s vég


----------



## Hoeberl (2011 Január 11)

3


----------



## drawain (2011 Január 11)

16 majdnem


----------



## TothTJ (2011 Január 11)

Tíz! Tiszta víz.


----------



## monababe (2011 Január 11)

Minden túlsó parttal szemben megtalálod az innensőt.


----------



## TothTJ (2011 Január 11)

Ha nem tiszta, vidd vissza,


----------



## Hoeberl (2011 Január 11)

4


----------



## drawain (2011 Január 11)

8ttt


----------



## TothTJ (2011 Január 11)

Majd a szamár megissza!


----------



## monababe (2011 Január 11)

szóval k i s s é


----------



## drawain (2011 Január 11)

17tt


----------



## monababe (2011 Január 11)

Hmm néha kimarad egy-egy betű... Beleborult a boros kóla a billentyűzetembe és é összeragadtak a gombok


----------



## Hoeberl (2011 Január 11)

5


----------



## Hoeberl (2011 Január 11)

6


----------



## TothTJ (2011 Január 11)

Na! ez megvolt! Még életemben le nem írtam!


----------



## drawain (2011 Január 11)

6tt


----------



## monababe (2011 Január 11)

Nem akartam,hogy úgy fessen mintha csak a letöltések miatt regiztem volna de vannak olyan kedvenceim amiket sehol máshol nem lelek csk itt.


----------



## Hoeberl (2011 Január 11)

7


----------



## monababe (2011 Január 11)

Üdvözlők mindenkit.


----------



## TothTJ (2011 Január 11)

Ha már mondókák, akkor a folytatás:

Zsipp-zsupp, kenderzsupp,
ha megázik, kidobjuk.
Zsuppsz!


----------



## Hoeberl (2011 Január 11)

8


----------



## drawain (2011 Január 11)

9!!


----------



## Hoeberl (2011 Január 11)

9


----------



## monababe (2011 Január 11)

Nem tudom miről irjak igy hirtelen.


----------



## drawain (2011 Január 11)

10 uncsi


----------



## TothTJ (2011 Január 11)

Esik az eső, süt a nap,
Paprikajancsi mosogat.
Hát az öreg mit csinál?
Hasra fekszik, úgy pipál!


----------



## drawain (2011 Január 11)

12 szerencse


----------



## drawain (2011 Január 11)

13 már nem sok


----------



## monababe (2011 Január 11)

A jelen a jövő múltja.


----------



## TothTJ (2011 Január 11)

Sétálunk, sétálunk,
egy kis dombra lecsücsülünk,
csüccs!


----------



## monababe (2011 Január 11)

A halak nem hazudnak.


----------



## Hoeberl (2011 Január 11)

10


----------



## monababe (2011 Január 11)

hihetetetlen harapás


----------



## Hoeberl (2011 Január 11)

11


----------



## drawain (2011 Január 11)

17


----------



## monababe (2011 Január 11)

nemlétező lény elment kirándulni, és találkozott a marslakóval, aki pirosnak hitte magát, de nem volt piros


----------



## TothTJ (2011 Január 11)

S ez már csak a ráadás!

Töröm, töröm a mákot,
sütök neked kalácsot...


----------



## drawain (2011 Január 11)

18


----------



## monababe (2011 Január 11)

Gyors hozzászólás nem jó, mert aki lassan szól hozzá, az bölcsebb.


----------



## drawain (2011 Január 11)

19


----------



## mutika59 (2011 Január 11)

jukati írta:


> NAgyon egyserű egy játék!
> A keresztneved kezdőbetűjével kell ezeket elmondani.
> 
> GYerekekkel játszottam.úgy alegizgalmasabb az a szabály is úgy van hogy előtte el kell mondani az összes előtted lévőét. HA nem tudtad kiestél. de ezt most hanygoljuk.
> ...


 

Gizi Grönlandon gondtalanul gurgulyázik.


----------



## monababe (2011 Január 11)

még négy értelmetlen idézet tőlem...


----------



## Hoeberl (2011 Január 11)

12


----------



## drawain (2011 Január 11)

20


----------



## monababe (2011 Január 11)

nem is jö ötlet elsietni


----------



## monababe (2011 Január 11)

nem tudon, mennyi


----------



## drawain (2011 Január 11)

na még mennyit


----------



## monababe (2011 Január 11)

majd csak meglesz


----------



## drawain (2011 Január 11)

vajon


----------



## Hoeberl (2011 Január 11)

13


----------



## drawain (2011 Január 11)

most már elgnek kellene lennie...


----------



## Hoeberl (2011 Január 11)

14


----------



## drawain (2011 Január 11)

vagy mi


----------



## Hoeberl (2011 Január 11)

15


----------



## Hoeberl (2011 Január 11)

16


----------



## Hoeberl (2011 Január 11)

17


----------



## Hoeberl (2011 Január 11)

18


----------



## monababe (2011 Január 11)

jó ötlet


----------



## monababe (2011 Január 11)

nemsokára


----------



## Hoeberl (2011 Január 11)

19


----------



## Hoeberl (2011 Január 11)

20


----------



## monababe (2011 Január 11)

szép napt!


----------



## monababe (2011 Január 11)

szép napot!


----------



## Hoeberl (2011 Január 11)

21


----------



## monababe (2011 Január 11)

köszönöm!!


----------



## planyo (2011 Január 11)

Tetszik az oldal. Mindenkinek sok jót kívánok!!


----------



## planyo (2011 Január 11)

2


----------



## planyo (2011 Január 11)

3


----------



## planyo (2011 Január 11)

4


----------



## planyo (2011 Január 11)

5


----------



## planyo (2011 Január 11)

6


----------



## planyo (2011 Január 11)

7


----------



## planyo (2011 Január 11)

8


----------



## planyo (2011 Január 11)

9


----------



## planyo (2011 Január 11)

10


----------



## planyo (2011 Január 11)

11


----------



## planyo (2011 Január 11)

12


----------



## planyo (2011 Január 11)

13


----------



## planyo (2011 Január 11)

14


----------



## planyo (2011 Január 11)

15


----------



## planyo (2011 Január 11)

4*4


----------



## planyo (2011 Január 11)

17


----------



## planyo (2011 Január 11)

18


----------



## planyo (2011 Január 11)

19


----------



## planyo (2011 Január 11)

és kész!


----------



## planyo (2011 Január 11)

21


----------



## Yamaha PSR-290 (2011 Január 11)

Hello!
Mint az látszik, itt új vagyok, ezért megpróbálom kihasználni a hsz- gyűjtés lehetőségét.


----------



## Yamaha PSR-290 (2011 Január 11)

Remélem, ezzel nem fogok senkit zavarni, nem célom.


----------



## Yamaha PSR-290 (2011 Január 11)

Az sem célom, hogy emiatt kirakjanak innen 1 naposan.


----------



## Yamaha PSR-290 (2011 Január 11)

De mivel itt ez egy szabály, hogy kell 20 hsz, ezért kicsit kényszerhelyzetben vagyok.


----------



## Yamaha PSR-290 (2011 Január 11)

Főleg azért, mert mire összeszedek akár csak 1 olyan partnert, akivel tudnék 5 üzinél többet váltani, lejárna a személyim


----------



## Yamaha PSR-290 (2011 Január 11)

Ennek ellenére szeretném az oldalt rendesen használni.


----------



## Yamaha PSR-290 (2011 Január 11)

Ráadásul mire beírok 20 mondatot, kicsit bemelegítek a billentyűn.


----------



## Yamaha PSR-290 (2011 Január 11)

Még arra is rá kell jönnöm, hogy tudom beállítani az értesítést.


----------



## Yamaha PSR-290 (2011 Január 11)

Ha kapok választ, kapjak egy mailt értesítésként.


----------



## Yamaha PSR-290 (2011 Január 11)

Mert anélkül elég nehéz utánajárni, kaptam-e levelet.


----------



## pipássos (2011 Január 11)

Wulfi írta:


> Nagyon Köszi, Melitta! kiss


-


----------



## Yamaha PSR-290 (2011 Január 11)

Egyébként nem is olyan nehéz összeszedni a 20 hsz-t.


----------



## Yamaha PSR-290 (2011 Január 11)

Pár gondolat alatt megvan.


----------



## pipássos (2011 Január 11)

tirarira


----------



## Yamaha PSR-290 (2011 Január 11)

Remélem, már kibírja a rendszer az üzijeimet.


----------



## pipássos (2011 Január 11)

én nem gondolkodok, negy megfájuljon a fejem!!!


----------



## Yamaha PSR-290 (2011 Január 11)

Eléggé lassú az oldal.


----------



## pipássos (2011 Január 11)

azazaz!


----------



## Yamaha PSR-290 (2011 Január 11)

Ismerek egy oldalt, ami hasonló lassú.


----------



## pipássos (2011 Január 11)

lehetne gyorsabb is


----------



## pipássos (2011 Január 11)

melyik az??????


----------



## Yamaha PSR-290 (2011 Január 11)

Csak ott akvarisztikával foglalkoznak.


----------



## pipássos (2011 Január 11)

én nem csodálkozok hogy lassu


----------



## pipássos (2011 Január 11)

ez a wb lap a bahamákrol jön!


----------



## Yamaha PSR-290 (2011 Január 11)

Nem írom be ide, nehogy valakit berágassak.


----------



## pipássos (2011 Január 11)

megesik az olyan ügyesen!


----------



## Yamaha PSR-290 (2011 Január 11)

Bemelegszik az oldal a bahamákon? Vagy mi?


----------



## pipássos (2011 Január 11)

na mi lessz már??


----------



## Yamaha PSR-290 (2011 Január 11)

Hoppá már túl is léptem a kvótát


----------



## pipássos (2011 Január 11)

nem. be ázott a kábel a tenger alatt!


----------



## Yamaha PSR-290 (2011 Január 11)

Már csak egy napot kell várni, hogy kétnapos legyek és akkor elvileg tudok töltögetni is a beszélgetés mellett.
Szép estét!


----------



## pipássos (2011 Január 11)

semmit sem jelent


----------



## pipássos (2011 Január 11)

neked is!


----------



## pipássos (2011 Január 11)

további szép estét mindenkinek !!!!! sziasztok


----------



## dodi1969 (2011 Január 11)

Köszi


----------



## dodi1969 (2011 Január 11)

Hali


----------



## dodi1969 (2011 Január 11)

Fontos


----------



## BúzaSirály (2011 Január 11)

Sziasztok


----------



## BúzaSirály (2011 Január 11)

Ez a másiodik hozzászólásom.


----------



## nagymaki (2011 Január 11)

*HaLI*



pipássos írta:


> nem. Be ázott a kábel a tenger alatt!:d



üdvözöllek bátorterenyén!


----------



## nagymaki (2011 Január 11)

*naná*



BúzaSirály írta:


> Ez a másiodik hozzászólásom.



,hogy Öcsöd is jó hely!!


----------



## nagymaki (2011 Január 11)

*szia*



BúzaSirály írta:


> Sziasztok



AKKOR sírááálllyyy!!!


----------



## nagymaki (2011 Január 11)

*k.á.k*



pipássos írta:


> további szép estét mindenkinek !!!!! Sziasztok:d



kellemes álmokat kívánok!


----------



## nagymaki (2011 Január 11)

*szia*



Yamaha PSR-290 írta:


> Már csak egy napot kell várni, hogy kétnapos legyek és akkor elvileg tudok töltögetni is a beszélgetés mellett.
> Szép estét!



Tartalmas filmek is vannak.Jóéjszakát kívánok


----------



## Nikó51 (2011 Január 11)

Szép álmokat!


----------



## paliimo (2011 Január 12)

Lehunyja kék szemét az ég,


----------



## paliimo (2011 Január 12)

lehunyja sok szemét a ház,


----------



## paliimo (2011 Január 12)

dunna alatt alszik a rét -


----------



## paliimo (2011 Január 12)

aludj el szépen, kis Balázs.


----------



## paliimo (2011 Január 12)

Lábára lehajtja fejét,


----------



## paliimo (2011 Január 12)

alszik a bogár, a darázs,


----------



## paliimo (2011 Január 12)

velealszik a zümmögés -


----------



## paliimo (2011 Január 12)

A villamos is aluszik,


----------



## paliimo (2011 Január 12)

- s mig szendereg a robogás -


----------



## paliimo (2011 Január 12)

álmában csönget egy picit -


----------



## paliimo (2011 Január 12)

Alszik a széken a kabát,


----------



## paliimo (2011 Január 12)

szunnyadozik a szakadás,


----------



## paliimo (2011 Január 12)

máma már nem hasad tovább -


----------



## paliimo (2011 Január 12)

Szundít a labda, meg a sip,


----------



## paliimo (2011 Január 12)

az erdõ, a kirándulás,


----------



## paliimo (2011 Január 12)

a jó cukor is aluszik -


----------



## paliimo (2011 Január 12)

A távolságot, mint üveg


----------



## paliimo (2011 Január 12)

golyót, megkapod, óriás


----------



## paliimo (2011 Január 12)

leszel, csak hunyd le kis szemed, -


----------



## paliimo (2011 Január 12)

Tüzoltó leszel s katona!


----------



## paliimo (2011 Január 12)

Vadakat terelõ juhász!


----------



## paliimo (2011 Január 12)

Látod, elalszik anyuka. -


----------



## dtstudio (2011 Január 12)

Budapest 2011.01.12.-én +3°C


----------



## blanco15 (2011 Január 12)

Itt vagyok!Szép napot!Sziasztok!


----------



## Csavaros Zolesz (2011 Január 12)

igen, ok!
Sziasztok!


----------



## wukkcsi (2011 Január 12)

Itt lenni


----------



## wukkcsi (2011 Január 12)

Akkor legyen valahogy gyors 20 hozzászólás


----------



## wukkcsi (2011 Január 12)

Sziasztok


----------



## Rorobo (2011 Január 12)

*Beköszönő*

Jó reggelt!
Csúnya, sötét, ködös idő van itt minálunk már nem is annyira kora reggel


----------



## wukkcsi (2011 Január 12)

lol XD


----------



## wukkcsi (2011 Január 12)

:d


----------



## wukkcsi (2011 Január 12)

^^


----------



## wukkcsi (2011 Január 12)

omg


----------



## wukkcsi (2011 Január 12)

Tetszetősek


----------



## wukkcsi (2011 Január 12)

xD


----------



## wukkcsi (2011 Január 12)

hehe


----------



## Szberti (2011 Január 12)

ok, kösz


----------



## Szberti (2011 Január 12)

rendben


----------



## Szberti (2011 Január 12)

valami


----------



## Szberti (2011 Január 12)

talán


----------



## Szberti (2011 Január 12)

5


----------



## Szberti (2011 Január 12)

6


----------



## Szberti (2011 Január 12)

7


----------



## Szberti (2011 Január 12)

8


----------



## Szberti (2011 Január 12)

9


----------



## Szberti (2011 Január 12)

10


----------



## Szberti (2011 Január 12)

11


----------



## Szberti (2011 Január 12)

12


----------



## Szberti (2011 Január 12)

13


----------



## tusika82 (2011 Január 12)

*hello*

udv mindenkinek ...nem nagyon ertem ezt az egesszet de remelem ,hogy lelekesedem karpotolni fog..


----------



## tusika82 (2011 Január 12)

na ,akkor hadd kezdodjon


----------



## tusika82 (2011 Január 12)

kicsitt arcatlannak tunnek ha en is szamolnek egyet?


----------



## tusika82 (2011 Január 12)

ja ugy nez ki hogy nem ..


----------



## tusika82 (2011 Január 12)

17


----------



## tusika82 (2011 Január 12)

*helloka*

ez a 16 ik


----------



## tusika82 (2011 Január 12)

es most jon (ne) a 15 ik....ha sikerul...?


----------



## tusika82 (2011 Január 12)

huuu mar kezdtem elvezi akar 50 is lehetne...


----------



## tusika82 (2011 Január 12)

reszemrol ez olyan mint egy reg meg nem irt fogalmazas...


----------



## tusika82 (2011 Január 12)

ja...akkor hol is jarok?..a 10 ik?


----------



## tusika82 (2011 Január 12)

igen!!! es a fele meg is van....tehat 9


----------



## tusika82 (2011 Január 12)

*na megint*

aztan jon a nyolc ....8


----------



## tusika82 (2011 Január 12)

es aztan a het...7 (mindjart lessz a visszaszamlalas)


----------



## tusika82 (2011 Január 12)

na akkor eggyel a visszaszamlalas elott....6


----------



## tusika82 (2011 Január 12)

es buli,mert jon a visszzaszamlalas....5...


----------



## tusika82 (2011 Január 12)

es 4.....


----------



## tusika82 (2011 Január 12)

es 3..


----------



## tusika82 (2011 Január 12)

*hello*

es2


----------



## tusika82 (2011 Január 12)

juhee es jon az utolso 1111111111111111eeeeeeggyyyyy


----------



## gjusth (2011 Január 12)

Üdv mindenkinek. 1


----------



## gjusth (2011 Január 12)

Üdv mindenkinek. 2


----------



## gjusth (2011 Január 12)

Üdv mindenkinek. 3


----------



## gjusth (2011 Január 12)

Üdv mindenkinek. 4


----------



## gjusth (2011 Január 12)

Üdv mindenkinek. 5


----------



## gjusth (2011 Január 12)

Üdv mindenkinek. 6


----------



## rudolphb (2011 Január 12)

*hello*

Hello



Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


----------



## adrika923 (2011 Január 12)

Sziasztok!


----------



## rudolphb (2011 Január 12)

*h2*



rudolphb írta:


> Hello


megest


----------



## rudolphb (2011 Január 12)

Sziasztok3


----------



## adrika923 (2011 Január 12)

Szép napfényes napot kedves fórumozók!


----------



## rudolphb (2011 Január 12)

sziasztok 4


----------



## rudolphb (2011 Január 12)

megest 5


----------



## adrika923 (2011 Január 12)

Bár, ha valahol süt a nap


----------



## rudolphb (2011 Január 12)

hol van még a 20 -6


----------



## adrika923 (2011 Január 12)

Szia!


----------



## rudolphb (2011 Január 12)

hol 7


----------



## adrika923 (2011 Január 12)

rudolphb írta:


> hol van még a 20 -6


Nekem meg kellene16.


----------



## rudolphb (2011 Január 12)

Itt nem süt a nap . Szabadkán


----------



## adrika923 (2011 Január 12)

Ha jól haladunk mindjárt meglesz


----------



## adrika923 (2011 Január 12)

Eső és köd Pásztó


----------



## rudolphb (2011 Január 12)

Mivel éppen ott vala


----------



## adrika923 (2011 Január 12)

Nem sokan vagyunk...


----------



## rudolphb (2011 Január 12)

Hol van Pásztó? lusta vok goolizni


----------



## rudolphb (2011 Január 12)

még 9


----------



## adrika923 (2011 Január 12)

Visszaszámolás


----------



## adrika923 (2011 Január 12)

Akkor húzzunk bele


----------



## rudolphb (2011 Január 12)

8


----------



## rudolphb (2011 Január 12)

7


----------



## rudolphb (2011 Január 12)

Hogy lehetne a 2 napot előrehozni?


----------



## adrika923 (2011 Január 12)

Salgótarján 25km


----------



## rudolphb (2011 Január 12)

5


----------



## evident83 (2011 Január 12)

üdv Mindenkinek!


----------



## adrika923 (2011 Január 12)

Szia


----------



## evident83 (2011 Január 12)

Két rendőr beszélget:
- Képzeld, a sógorom meghalt epilepsziában.
- És hazahozzátok, vagy ott temetitek el?


----------



## adrika923 (2011 Január 12)

13


----------



## rudolphb (2011 Január 12)

talán már sikerül is


----------



## adrika923 (2011 Január 12)

ha-ha


----------



## evident83 (2011 Január 12)

A rendőr megállít egy autóst:
- Megbüntetem önöket, túl sokan utaznak!
- De biztos úr - mondja a sofőr -, ez az Audi ötszemélyes, és mi is öten vagyunk.
- Ne szórakozzon velem - válaszol a rendőr -, az van ráírva, hogy Audi Quattro.
- Szóljon inkább a társának! - vitatkozik tovább a sofőr.
- Nem lehet, mert nem ér rá. Éppen most érkezett egy házaspár egy Fiat Uno-val.


----------



## rudolphb (2011 Január 12)

4


----------



## adrika923 (2011 Január 12)

igen azon vagyunk


----------



## adrika923 (2011 Január 12)

Na már csak 6


----------



## adrika923 (2011 Január 12)

Esik valahol?


----------



## rudolphb (2011 Január 12)

kell a 2 napos regisztrációt megvárni?


----------



## adrika923 (2011 Január 12)

Már várnám a napocskát!


----------



## evident83 (2011 Január 12)

A főnök meglátogatja kórházban fekvő beosztottját, aki hamuszürke arccal hever a párnákon, egy oxigénpalack és egy infúziós készülék társaságában. Nézi a főnök, majd megszólal:
- Hát ez igazán megnyugtató. Én mindig azt hittem, hogy maga csak szimulál, de most örömmel látom, hogy valóban beteg.


----------



## rudolphb (2011 Január 12)

kettő


----------



## adrika923 (2011 Január 12)

Nem tudom én tegnap regisztem


----------



## adrika923 (2011 Január 12)

De nemsokára kiderül


----------



## evident83 (2011 Január 12)

- Hogy hívják a vámpírok adminisztrátorát? 
- ??? 
- Vérelszámoló.


----------



## adrika923 (2011 Január 12)

Na lassan megyek!


----------



## adrika923 (2011 Január 12)

Sziasztok!


----------



## rudolphb (2011 Január 12)

Lol


----------



## adrika923 (2011 Január 12)

Jó kis vicc


----------



## adrika923 (2011 Január 12)

Sajnos kell a két nap


----------



## evident83 (2011 Január 12)

A tanitónéni kérdezi az iskolában a gyerekeket:
- Mi az négy lába van, barna és az erdőben él?
- Medve! - kiabálják a gyerekek.
- Jó a gondolat, -mondja a tanitónéni- de lehetne őzike is!
A tanítónéni folytatja:
- Mi az, zöld, fűben van és ugrik?
- Béka! -kiabálják a gyerekek.
- Jó a gondolat, -mondja a tanítónéni- de lehetne szöcske is!
Ekkor Jancsika megkérdezi a tanítónénit:
- Mi az, amit a tanítónéni a szájába vesz, akkor nagy és kemény, s mikor kiveszi, kicsi és puha?
A tanítónéni hatalmas pofont kever le Jancsikának, de az csak folytatja:
- Jó a gondolat, de lehetne rágógumi is!


----------



## rudolphb (2011 Január 12)

Kell


----------



## evident83 (2011 Január 12)

Az már megvan


----------



## adrika923 (2011 Január 12)

A két napod is


----------



## evident83 (2011 Január 12)

Mutassa az ajánlólevelét! mondja az igazgató az új titkárnőjelöltnek.
Rendben, feleli a lány.
De mi lesz ha közben benyit valaki?


----------



## evident83 (2011 Január 12)

Két ember jön le a hegyről. Az egyik futva, a másik medve… xD


----------



## evident83 (2011 Január 12)

Egy izraei közlegény kért egy hetes eltávozást a parancsnokától.
- Háború van, fiam! De ha valami hőstettet véghez visz, akkor adok eltávot - mondta a parancsnoka.
Másnap délben azt látja a parancsnok, hogy a közlegény egy arab tankkal jön visszafelé a saját állásaihoz. Menten kitünteti, és megadja neki a kért eltávozást.
Kérdezi a barátja:
- Ezt meg hogy csináltad?
- Egyszerű. Elindultam az egyik saját tankunkkal, mikor szembe jött ez az arab tank. Elkezdtem lobogtatni egy fehér zászlót, a másik megállt, és megkérdeztem őlket, akarnak-e egy hetes eltávot? Akartak, így cseréltünk.


----------



## evident83 (2011 Január 12)

Kedves Isten!
Lehet, hogy Káin és Ábel nem ölte volna meg egymást annyira, ha külön szobájuk lett volna. Nálunk ez működik a bátyámmal. Larry


----------



## evident83 (2011 Január 12)

A természet igazságos:
aki vak, annak jobb a hallása
aki süket, annak jobb a látása
akinek rövidebb az egyik lába, annak hosszabb a másik


----------



## evident83 (2011 Január 12)

Két gyár igazgató beszélget….
Te! nálad járnak az emberek rendesen dolgozni?–kérdezi az egyik.
Igen–mondja amaz
És te tudsz nekik fizetni?
Hát nem–hangzik a válasz
Hosszas hallgatás után megszólal az első…
Figyelj már nem gondoltál még arra, hogy belépőjegyet kellene szednünk?


----------



## evident83 (2011 Január 12)

A pap sírfelírata: Elmentem vizsgázni!


----------



## evident83 (2011 Január 12)

_Kémia órán…_
- Hogyha beledobom ezt a pénzt a savba, felóldódik?
- Nem!
- Helyes. Miért nem?
- Mert ha felóldódna nem dobná bele a tanár úr…


----------



## evident83 (2011 Január 12)

Két liba beszélget: Szerinted van élet a KARÁCSONY UTÁN?


----------



## gjusth (2011 Január 12)

8?


----------



## gjusth (2011 Január 12)

most 8


----------



## evident83 (2011 Január 12)

Egy piros kis Polski húz egy Rolls Royce mellé a pirosnál. A vezetője kikiált:
- Van rádió a kocsijában?
- Ez csak természetes - válaszol a Rolls Royce vezetője.
- És telefax?
- Hát persze.
- És franciaágy?
A luxuskocsi tulajdonosa elszégyelli magát, és elhajt az első szervízbe, ahol egy franciaágyat szereltet a kocsijába. Egy hét múlva megpillantja a kis Polskit egy parkolóban. Odamegy hozzá, és bekopog az ablakán:
- Van már franciaágy is a kocsimban!
- És ezért zavart meg zuhanyozás közben? - válaszol a kis Polski tulajdonosa.


----------



## evident83 (2011 Január 12)

A buta medve megy az erdőben, mikor megállítja a nyuszika.
- Szervusz medve, keresett a Feri! - mondja.
- Milyen Feri? - kérdi a medve.
- Aki a seggét az orrodra veri. - válaszol a nyuszika és elrohan.
Ez így megy hétről hétre, mikor a medve már nagyon szégyenli a mamlaszságát, és a rókához megy tanácsért.
- Kutyaharapást a szőrével! -mondja a róka- Ha legközelebb találkozol a nyuszikával mondd azt neki, hogy keresete az Erik. Ha rákérdezne, hogy ki az az Erik, akkor válaszold azt, hogy akinek a seggét az orrodra verik.
A medve nagyon megörül, és alig várja, hogy találkozon a nyuszikával. Mikor ez végre megtöténik, így szól hozzá:
- Te nyúl keresett az Erik.
- Tudom -válaszolja a nyuszika- mondta a Feri.
- Milyen Feri?


----------



## evident83 (2011 Január 12)

19


----------



## evident83 (2011 Január 12)

Rendőrségi ügyeleten csörög a telefon.
-Ta-találtam egy dö-döglött lovat a pe-pe, …
-Petőfi téren -vág közbe az ügyeletes, és lerakja a telefont. Újra csörög a telefon:
-Ta-találtam egy dö-döglött lovat a pe-pe, …
-Petőfi téren -vág közbe az ügyeletes, és megint lerakja a telefont. Újra csörög a telefon:
-Ta-találtam egy dö-döglött lovat a pe-pe, …
- Petőfi téren - mondja az ügyeletes.
-Nem, a k……. anyád, de már odahúztam.


----------



## evident83 (2011 Január 12)

megvan


----------



## dohanytamas (2011 Január 12)

Ady Endre
Párisban járt az ősz

Párisba tegnap beszökött az Ősz. 
Szent Mihály útján suhant nesztelen, 
Kánikulában, halk lombok alatt 
S találkozott velem.


----------



## dohanytamas (2011 Január 12)

Ballagtam éppen a Szajna felé 
S égtek lelkemben kis rőzse-dalok: 
Füstösek, furcsák, búsak, bíborak, 
Arról, hogy meghalok.


----------



## dohanytamas (2011 Január 12)

Elért az Ősz és súgott valamit, 
Szent Mihály útja beleremegett, 
Züm, züm: röpködtek végig az uton 
Tréfás falevelek.


----------



## noncse (2011 Január 12)

sziasztokkiss


----------



## noncse (2011 Január 12)

szeretném


----------



## dohanytamas (2011 Január 12)

Ady Endre
Karácsony

I. 

Harang csendül, 
Ének zendül, 
Messze zsong a hálaének, 
Az én kedves kis falumban 
Karácsonykor 
Magába száll minden lélek.


----------



## noncse (2011 Január 12)

elolvasni


----------



## noncse (2011 Január 12)

stephen


----------



## dohanytamas (2011 Január 12)

Minden ember 
Szeretettel 
Borul földre imádkozni, 
Az én kedves kis falumba 
A Messiás 
Boldogságot szokott hozni.


----------



## noncse (2011 Január 12)

king


----------



## dohanytamas (2011 Január 12)

A templomba 
Hosszú sorba 
Indulnak el ifjak, vének, 
Az én kedves kis falumban 
Hálát adnak 
A magasság Istenének.


----------



## noncse (2011 Január 12)

Blaze


----------



## dohanytamas (2011 Január 12)

Mintha itt lenn 
A nagy Isten 
Szent kegyelme sugna, szállna, 
Az én kedves, kis falumban 
Minden szívben 
Csak szeretet lakik máma.


----------



## noncse (2011 Január 12)

cimű


----------



## dohanytamas (2011 Január 12)

Babits Mihály
A második ének

Mindenik embernek a lelkében dal van, 
És a saját lelkét hallja minden dalban. 
És akinek szép a lelkében az ének, 
Az hallja a mások énekét is szépnek.​


----------



## dohanytamas (2011 Január 12)

Janus Pannonius


Herkules ilyet a Hesperidák kertjébe� se látott, 
Hősi Ulysses sem Alkinoos szigetén. 
Még boldog szigetek bő rétjein is csoda lenne, 
Nemhogy a pannon-föld északi hűs rögein. 
S íme, virágzik a mandulafácska merészen a télben, 
Ám csodaszép rügyeit zuzmara fogja be majd! 
Mandulafám, kicsi Phyllis, nincs még fecske e tájon, 
Vagy hát oly nehezen vártad az ifju Tavaszt?


----------



## dohanytamas (2011 Január 12)

Janus Pannonius


Mondjátok, hova visztek, cimboráim? 
Rút bordélyba cipeltek, úgy gyanítom. 
Más ház állhat-e itten, messze túl a 
Szent gyümölcsösök és tanyák határán, 
Telve ennyi silány szobával, ággyal? 
Lám, itt felcicomázott lányok laknak; 
Gőgösen meredő magas hajéket 
S vállukon lebegő lepelt viselnek, 
Érett mellüket el se rejtve abban, 
Hát ez meg mit akarhat? Ej, de nyúlkál! 
Más ölelkezik, ott meg csókolóznak, 
Ismét mások amott szobára mennek. 
El innét a pokolba, el, paráznák! 
Nem mondtátok-e, hogy csak sétaútra 
Visztek? Mert ide - jönni sem kivántam. 
Ezt megtudja ma még Guarinó tőlem.


----------



## noncse (2011 Január 12)

könyvét


----------



## noncse (2011 Január 12)

és


----------



## dohanytamas (2011 Január 12)

Weöres Sándor
Száncsengő

Éj-mélyből fölzengő 
– Csing-ling-ling – száncsengő. 
Száncsengő – csing-ling-ling – 
Tél öblén halkan ring.


----------



## noncse (2011 Január 12)

már


----------



## dohanytamas (2011 Január 12)

Földobban két nagy ló 
– Kop-kop-kop – nyolc patkó. 
Nyolc patkó – kop-kop-kop – 
Csönd-zsákból hangot lop.


----------



## noncse (2011 Január 12)

csak


----------



## dohanytamas (2011 Január 12)

Szétmálló hangerdő 
– Csing-ling-ling – száncsengő. 
Száncsengő - csing-ling-ling – 
Tél öblén halkan ring.​


----------



## noncse (2011 Január 12)

kilenc


----------



## dohanytamas (2011 Január 12)

Weöres Sándor
Suttog a fenyves

Suttog a fenyves, zöld erdő, 
Télapó is már eljő. 
Csendül a fürge száncsengő, 
Véget ér az esztendő.


----------



## noncse (2011 Január 12)

üzenet


----------



## dohanytamas (2011 Január 12)

Tél szele hóval, faggyal jő, 
Elkel most a nagykendő. 
Libben a tarka nagykendő , 
Húzza-rázza hűs szellő.


----------



## noncse (2011 Január 12)

kell


----------



## dohanytamas (2011 Január 12)

Suttog a fenyves, zöld erdő, 
Rászitál a hófelhő. 
Végire jár az esztendő, 
Cseng a fürge száncsengő.​


----------



## noncse (2011 Január 12)

hozzá:656:


----------



## dohanytamas (2011 Január 12)

Petőfi Sándor


Föltámadott a tenger, 
A népek tengere; 
Ijesztve eget-földet, 
Szilaj hullámokat vet 
Rémítő ereje.


----------



## noncse (2011 Január 12)

naaaaa:``:


----------



## noncse (2011 Január 12)

még :9:


----------



## dohanytamas (2011 Január 12)

Látjátok ezt a táncot? 
Halljátok e zenét? 
Akik még nem tudtátok, 
Most megtanulhatjátok, 
Hogyan mulat a nép.


----------



## noncse (2011 Január 12)

egy:4:


----------



## dohanytamas (2011 Január 12)

Reng és üvölt a tenger, 
Hánykódnak a hajók, 
Sűlyednek a pokolra, 
Az árboc és vitorla 
Megtörve, tépve lóg.


----------



## noncse (2011 Január 12)

kicsi


----------



## dohanytamas (2011 Január 12)

Tombold ki, te özönvíz, 
Tombold ki magadat, 
Mutasd mélységes medred, 
S dobáld a fellegekre 
Bőszült tajtékodat;


----------



## dohanytamas (2011 Január 12)

Jegyezd vele az égre 
Örök tanúságúl: 
Habár fölűl a gálya, 
S alúl a víznek árja, 
Azért a víz az úr!​


----------



## noncse (2011 Január 12)

és megvan!!!!!:0:


----------



## dohanytamas (2011 Január 12)

Petőfi Sándor
A borozó

Gondüző borocska mellett 
Vígan illan életem; 
Gondüző borocska mellett, 
Sors, hatalmad nevetem.


----------



## dohanytamas (2011 Január 12)

És mit ámultok? ha mondom, 
Hogy csak a bor istene, 
Akit én imádok, aki 
E kebelnek mindene.


----------



## dohanytamas (2011 Január 12)

És a bor vidám hevében 
Füttyentek rád, zord világ! 
Szívemet hol annyi kínnak 
Skorpiói szaggaták.


----------



## dohanytamas (2011 Január 12)

Bor tanítja húrjaimra 
Csalni nyájas éneket; 
Bor tanítja elfeledni, 
Csalfa lyányok, titeket.


----------



## dohanytamas (2011 Január 12)

Egykor majd borocska mellől 
A halál ha űzni jő: 
Még egy korty - s nevetve dűlök 
Jégöledbe, temető! ​


----------



## dohanytamas (2011 Január 12)

Petőfi Sándor
Barátim vagytok...

Barátim vagytok, azt mondjátok. 
Talán nem mondtok hazugságot, 
Ez meglehet, 
De azért nem adom nektek hitemet, 
Nem adhatom: most jó dolgom van, 
Jertek hozzám, ha majd napom lejár, 
Mert a barátság nappal láthatatlan, 
Éjjel ragyog csak, mint a fénybogár.


----------



## dohanytamas (2011 Január 12)

Petőfi Sándor
Te ifjúság...

Te ifjúság, te forgószél! 
Ki szép virágfüzért 
Sodorsz magaddal... e virágokat 
Futtodban homlokunkra keríted... 
Egy perc alatt 
Ismét leröpíted, 
S gyorsan tovább futasz. 
Mi búsan álmélkodva állunk, 
S kérdezzük: igaz-e, hogy nálunk 
Valál? talán nem is igaz!


----------



## dohanytamas (2011 Január 12)

Petőfi Sándor
Hová lesz a kacaj?

Hová lesz a kacaj, 
Hová lesz a sohaj, 
Ha hangja elenyész? 
S hová lesz az ész, 
Midőn már nem gondolkodik? 
S a szeretet, 
S a gyűlölet, 
Ha a szívből kiköltözik?​


----------



## dohanytamas (2011 Január 12)

Ha a sírban megszáradt...

Ha a sírban megszáradt szíveket 
Mind egy halomra hordanák 
S meggyújtanák, 
Ki mondja meg: 
Hány színű lenne majd e láng? ​


----------



## dohanytamas (2011 Január 12)

Petőfi Sándor
Mosolyogjatok rám...

Mosolygjatok rám, oh mosolygjatok, 
Ti szép leánykák szemei! 
S én el fogom felejteni, 
Hogy már olyan sokszor megcsaltatok. - 
Véljük, hogy a lyányok szíve az ég, 
Mert mélyei, mint ez, úgy ragyognak. 
A lyányi szív csalárd folyó csak, 
Amelybe sugáraikat veték 
Az égi csillagok... 
Ki ott mennyet keres, elnyelik a habok.


----------



## dohanytamas (2011 Január 12)

Sinkó Sebastian
Matekóra


Ülök a tanterem közepén, 
Csöndben unatkozva; 
A tanár szavaira felelek én, 
Nem vagyok elfoglalva 

Nem tudok ebből a számokból, 
Mindent kihozni; 
Nem vagyok tudós vagy matematikus, 
Nem tudok annyira számolni 

Nem a reálra, inkább a humánra, 
Hajtok; 
Tudtam mindig is, ti is ilyenek, 
Vagytok 

Vagy kitartotok a mateknál? 
Ti tudjátok; 
Nekem csak azért kell, ne verjenek át, 
Rossz átok 

Ülök még mindig a dolgozatot, 
Egyfolytában nézegetve; 
A többiek csinálják, s megcsinálták, 
Mindig nevetve 

De lassan beszedi a tanár, 
Az üres lapomat; 
Majd nézek az értékelésnél, 
Nagyokat.​


----------



## dohanytamas (2011 Január 12)

Az iskola padban ülni? 
Unalmas! 
Az órán figyelni? 
Unalmas! 
A szabadban játszani? 
Istenem, ha ezt megadnád nekem, 
Hogy iskola helyett a napot 
A szabadban töltsem!


----------



## Jodi0427 (2011 Január 12)

**

13.....


----------



## Jodi0427 (2011 Január 12)

**

14........


----------



## Jodi0427 (2011 Január 12)

**

15...


----------



## Jodi0427 (2011 Január 12)

**

16....


----------



## Jodi0427 (2011 Január 12)

**

17...


----------



## Jodi0427 (2011 Január 12)

**

18...


----------



## tkika (2011 Január 12)

6


----------



## Jodi0427 (2011 Január 12)

**

19...


----------



## bagedoz (2011 Január 12)

Üdv mindenkinek.


----------



## Jodi0427 (2011 Január 12)

**

20....


----------



## bagedoz (2011 Január 12)

3


----------



## tkika (2011 Január 12)

10


----------



## bagedoz (2011 Január 12)

5


----------



## kmelindan (2011 Január 12)

*...*

20 hozzá szólást írni, nem könnyű...
de, jó, hogy itt van rá mód...


----------



## kmelindan (2011 Január 12)

Üdvözlök mindenkit!


----------



## kmelindan (2011 Január 12)

Legyen szép napotok!


----------



## kmelindan (2011 Január 12)




----------



## kmelindan (2011 Január 12)

kell még...


----------



## kmelindan (2011 Január 12)

Kitartást minden vizsgázónak...


----------



## kmelindan (2011 Január 12)

...7...


----------



## kmelindan (2011 Január 12)

valaki olvassa ezeket a bejegyzéseket egyáltalán?


----------



## kmelindan (2011 Január 12)

Hi


----------



## kmelindan (2011 Január 12)

...


----------



## kmelindan (2011 Január 12)

....


----------



## kmelindan (2011 Január 12)

nem gondoltam volna, hogy ma unatkozni is fogok...


----------



## kmelindan (2011 Január 12)

kiss--ez jó pofa, nem?


----------



## kmelindan (2011 Január 12)

:!:


----------



## kmelindan (2011 Január 12)

:444:


----------



## kmelindan (2011 Január 12)

...


----------



## kmelindan (2011 Január 12)

valaki...valaki...:``:


----------



## agi011 (2011 Január 12)

sziasztok


----------



## agi011 (2011 Január 12)

1


----------



## agi011 (2011 Január 12)

2


----------



## agi011 (2011 Január 12)

hahó?


----------



## Ginopapa (2011 Január 12)

www.manutdfanatics.hu


----------



## kmelindan (2011 Január 12)




----------



## agi011 (2011 Január 12)

elég uncsi de megéri!!!!


----------



## kmelindan (2011 Január 12)

köszönöm a lehetőséget...


----------



## rabko (2011 Január 12)

a


----------



## tgery11 (2011 Január 12)

Üdvözlök mindenkit ! Nem tudom miről irjak igy hirtelen.


----------



## kmelindan (2011 Január 12)

valóban uncsi...


----------



## rabko (2011 Január 12)

1


----------



## rabko (2011 Január 12)

2


----------



## rabko (2011 Január 12)

3


----------



## agi011 (2011 Január 12)

szuper az oldal!!!!


----------



## rabko (2011 Január 12)

4


----------



## rabko (2011 Január 12)

5


----------



## kmelindan (2011 Január 12)

szerintem is jó ez az oldal... csak ne lenne feltétel ez a 20 hozzászólás


----------



## Ginopapa (2011 Január 12)

www.manutdfanatics.hu


----------



## agi011 (2011 Január 12)

de tényleg!


----------



## rabko (2011 Január 12)

6


----------



## agi011 (2011 Január 12)

már a 8. ............


----------



## rabko (2011 Január 12)

7


----------



## rabko (2011 Január 12)

8


----------



## tgery11 (2011 Január 12)

Üdvözlök mindenkit ! Nem tudom miről irjak igy hirtelen.


----------



## agi011 (2011 Január 12)

9


----------



## tgery11 (2011 Január 12)

2


----------



## rabko (2011 Január 12)

9


----------



## tgery11 (2011 Január 12)

3


----------



## agi011 (2011 Január 12)

megvan a fele


----------



## rabko (2011 Január 12)

154865


----------



## tgery11 (2011 Január 12)

4


----------



## rabko (2011 Január 12)

3541684


----------



## agi011 (2011 Január 12)

hajrá mindenkinek!


----------



## tgery11 (2011 Január 12)

5


----------



## rabko (2011 Január 12)

lassan megy


----------



## rabko (2011 Január 12)

645651


----------



## tgery11 (2011 Január 12)

7


----------



## agi011 (2011 Január 12)

még 8


----------



## tgery11 (2011 Január 12)

9


----------



## rabko (2011 Január 12)

20 19 18 17 16 15 14 13 12 11 10 9 8 7 6 5 4 3 2 1 ......


----------



## tgery11 (2011 Január 12)

10


----------



## tgery11 (2011 Január 12)

11


----------



## rabko (2011 Január 12)

20 19 18 17 16 15 14 13 12 11 10 9 8 7 6 5 4 3 2 1 0


----------



## agi011 (2011 Január 12)

megériiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## rabko (2011 Január 12)

1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 11 12 13 14 15 16 17 18 19 20


----------



## tgery11 (2011 Január 12)

13


----------



## rabko (2011 Január 12)

kitartás..........


----------



## tgery11 (2011 Január 12)

14


----------



## agi011 (2011 Január 12)

még jó hogy ennyire ráérek


----------



## rabko (2011 Január 12)




----------



## tgery11 (2011 Január 12)

15


----------



## tgery11 (2011 Január 12)

16


----------



## rabko (2011 Január 12)

uccsóóóóóóóó


----------



## agi011 (2011 Január 12)

15


----------



## tgery11 (2011 Január 12)

17


----------



## tgery11 (2011 Január 12)

1111111111111


----------



## tgery11 (2011 Január 12)

18


----------



## agi011 (2011 Január 12)

16


----------



## tgery11 (2011 Január 12)

19


----------



## agi011 (2011 Január 12)

közben mást is csinálok


----------



## tgery11 (2011 Január 12)

19 Üdvözlök mindenkit ! Nem tudom miről irjak igy hirtelen.


----------



## tgery11 (2011 Január 12)

talán ez az utolsó


----------



## agi011 (2011 Január 12)

pl eszek


----------



## rabko (2011 Január 12)

ejj


----------



## tgery11 (2011 Január 12)

ec pec


----------



## agi011 (2011 Január 12)

na még2


----------



## rabko (2011 Január 12)

megvan a 20 mégsem enged tölteni


----------



## csehkata (2011 Január 12)

*Üdvözlet*

Üdv mindenkinek


----------



## agi011 (2011 Január 12)

és ezután 48 órát kell várni és lehet vadászni


----------



## agi011 (2011 Január 12)

kitartást mindenkinek


----------



## csehkata (2011 Január 12)

Hogy lehet itt összeszedni 20 üzenetet


----------



## [email protected] (2011 Január 12)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


 Csak be akarok köszönni! Hello! szükségem van 20 hozzászólásra!!!!!!


----------



## atakacs (2011 Január 12)

sziasztok


----------



## atakacs (2011 Január 12)




----------



## Ewa717 (2011 Január 12)

köszi


----------



## Ewa717 (2011 Január 12)

szépen


----------



## Ewa717 (2011 Január 12)

ezt a


----------



## Ewa717 (2011 Január 12)

remek


----------



## Ewa717 (2011 Január 12)

lehetőséget


----------



## Ewa717 (2011 Január 12)

az üzenetek


----------



## Ewa717 (2011 Január 12)

összegyűjtésére,


----------



## Ewa717 (2011 Január 12)

külön köszönet illeti


----------



## Ewa717 (2011 Január 12)

Katalin Anyókámat,


----------



## Ewa717 (2011 Január 12)

aki értesített


----------



## Ewa717 (2011 Január 12)

eme gyorsabb lehetőségről,


----------



## Ewa717 (2011 Január 12)

miután az általa gondozott fórumokban


----------



## Ewa717 (2011 Január 12)

firkáltam egy pár szösszenetet.


----------



## Ewa717 (2011 Január 12)

Katalin - Király


----------



## Ewa717 (2011 Január 12)

Anyóka - Király


----------



## mutika59 (2011 Január 12)

bjasmin írta:


> Sziasztok!
> A játék lényege hogy mondunk egy állatfajtat és az utolsö betűjével mondjuk a következőt.
> pl:
> Kutya - Antilop
> ...


----------



## KARCSI2010 (2011 Január 12)

*oké*

OKÉ minden


----------



## KARCSI2010 (2011 Január 12)

Ez így jó.


----------



## KARCSI2010 (2011 Január 12)

Még süt a nap.


----------



## gnagy78 (2011 Január 12)

Kellene a 20 hozzászólás


----------



## gnagy78 (2011 Január 12)

szeretnék letölteni


----------



## gnagy78 (2011 Január 12)

Remélem így menni fog


----------



## gnagy78 (2011 Január 12)

Na mennyi kell még?


----------



## gnagy78 (2011 Január 12)

most vettem észre 20 másodpercet várnom kell


----------



## gnagy78 (2011 Január 12)

2 post között


----------



## gnagy78 (2011 Január 12)

Túl gyors akartam lenni


----------



## gnagy78 (2011 Január 12)

Ez is olyan dolog amit nem szabad elkapkodni


----------



## gnagy78 (2011 Január 12)

túl vok a 8. post-on


----------



## gnagy78 (2011 Január 12)

és itt a fele


----------



## gnagy78 (2011 Január 12)

Hurrá


----------



## gnagy78 (2011 Január 12)

Egyébként a sikerkalauz 1-3 -at keresem


----------



## gnagy78 (2011 Január 12)

már csak az 1. hiányzik


----------



## gnagy78 (2011 Január 12)

remélem meglesz


----------



## gnagy78 (2011 Január 12)

És ez a 15.


----------



## davos80 (2011 Január 12)

ezek jó oldalak.


----------



## gnagy78 (2011 Január 12)

Na még négyet


----------



## gnagy78 (2011 Január 12)

most magamban beszélek?


----------



## gnagy78 (2011 Január 12)

ez az őrültség jele?!


----------



## gnagy78 (2011 Január 12)

Na még 1


----------



## gnagy78 (2011 Január 12)

THE END 

Thx for All!


----------



## KARCSI2010 (2011 Január 12)

Még meddig?


----------



## mitya (2011 Január 12)




----------



## Hangover (2011 Január 12)

14


----------



## Hangover (2011 Január 12)

17


----------



## simidori27 (2011 Január 12)

köszönöm ezt a lehetőséget, segít az eligazodásban. tetszik ez az oldal, de új-ként valóban kissé átláthatatlan, de később jobb lesz biztos.
lenne egy kérdésem: más gépről (más ip címről) nem működik az oldal? mert hiába próbáltam más gépen belépni, beléptem, de nem engedett hozzászólni!
előre is köszi a válaszod!


----------



## cicamica27 (2011 Január 12)

köszönöm


----------



## cicamica27 (2011 Január 12)

már nem tudom, hogy hány hozzászólásom van


----------



## cicamica27 (2011 Január 12)

lehet, hogy ez még csak a második hozzászólásom


----------



## KARCSI2010 (2011 Január 12)

Ki tudja hogy állok.


----------



## Rookie (2011 Január 12)

Köszönöm


----------



## KARCSI2010 (2011 Január 12)

Ez felesleges.


----------



## Rookie (2011 Január 12)

1


----------



## Rookie (2011 Január 12)

3


----------



## Rookie (2011 Január 12)

4


----------



## KARCSI2010 (2011 Január 12)

Ez felesleges.


----------



## KARCSI2010 (2011 Január 12)

www.carlos-zene.hupont.hu


----------



## Texex (2011 Január 12)

Jó estét


----------



## KARCSI2010 (2011 Január 12)

Hajrá Rookie!!


----------



## KARCSI2010 (2011 Január 12)

hello!


----------



## KARCSI2010 (2011 Január 12)

Jó éjszakát!!


----------



## KARCSI2010 (2011 Január 12)

Na még egyszer!


----------



## józenész (2011 Január 12)

Heló Mindenkinek. Bocsi de én most itten csak nézelődök de amint látom csak külföldi számok vannak Üdv mindenkinek

Heló mindenkinek.Itt már látom hogy magyar számok is vannak mivel egy pár oldalt meg néztem. Üdv Laci

Hát ez az oldal nem ismerős de azért ha minden igaz meglesz a 20-ik


----------



## radvi (2011 Január 12)

a


----------



## radvi (2011 Január 12)

b


----------



## radvi (2011 Január 12)

17


----------



## radvi (2011 Január 12)

16


----------



## radvi (2011 Január 12)

15


----------



## csonkol (2011 Január 12)

*itt vagyok*

végre itt vagyok !!!


----------



## radvi (2011 Január 12)

14


----------



## csonkol (2011 Január 12)

de jó de jó


----------



## radvi (2011 Január 12)

13


----------



## csonkol (2011 Január 12)

itt találtam homonyikot


----------



## radvi (2011 Január 12)

12


----------



## radvi (2011 Január 12)

11


----------



## csonkol (2011 Január 12)

írok még


----------



## csonkol (2011 Január 12)

megy


----------



## radvi (2011 Január 12)

10


----------



## radvi (2011 Január 12)

9


----------



## radvi (2011 Január 12)

8


----------



## csonkol (2011 Január 12)

6


----------



## csonkol (2011 Január 12)

7


----------



## csonkol (2011 Január 12)

8


----------



## csonkol (2011 Január 12)

9


----------



## csonkol (2011 Január 12)

10


----------



## csonkol (2011 Január 12)

11


----------



## csonkol (2011 Január 12)

12


----------



## csonkol (2011 Január 12)

13


----------



## csonkol (2011 Január 12)

14


----------



## csonkol (2011 Január 12)

15


----------



## csonkol (2011 Január 12)

16


----------



## csonkol (2011 Január 12)

17


----------



## csonkol (2011 Január 12)

Tizennyolc


----------



## csonkol (2011 Január 12)

Nineteen


----------



## csonkol (2011 Január 12)

Yeah!!!!Beye!


----------



## Bogárhátú (2011 Január 12)

7


----------



## Bogárhátú (2011 Január 12)

8


----------



## Bogárhátú (2011 Január 12)

9


----------



## Bogárhátú (2011 Január 12)

10


----------



## Bogárhátú (2011 Január 12)

11


----------



## Bogárhátú (2011 Január 12)

12


----------



## Bogárhátú (2011 Január 12)

13


----------



## Bogárhátú (2011 Január 12)

14


----------



## Bogárhátú (2011 Január 12)

15


----------



## Bogárhátú (2011 Január 12)

16


----------



## Bogárhátú (2011 Január 12)

17


----------



## Bogárhátú (2011 Január 12)

18


----------



## Bogárhátú (2011 Január 12)

19


----------



## Bogárhátú (2011 Január 12)

20


----------



## Bogárhátú (2011 Január 12)

21


----------



## ronaldinhogaucho (2011 Január 12)

4


----------



## ronaldinhogaucho (2011 Január 12)

5


----------



## ronaldinhogaucho (2011 Január 12)

6


----------



## ronaldinhogaucho (2011 Január 12)

7


----------



## qgloafhun (2011 Január 12)

1


----------



## ronaldinhogaucho (2011 Január 12)

8


----------



## qgloafhun (2011 Január 12)

2


----------



## qgloafhun (2011 Január 12)

3


----------



## ronaldinhogaucho (2011 Január 12)

8.


----------



## qgloafhun (2011 Január 12)

4


----------



## qgloafhun (2011 Január 12)

5


----------



## ronaldinhogaucho (2011 Január 12)

már 10.


----------



## ronaldinhogaucho (2011 Január 12)

11


----------



## qgloafhun (2011 Január 12)

6


----------



## ronaldinhogaucho (2011 Január 12)

12


----------



## qgloafhun (2011 Január 12)

7


----------



## qgloafhun (2011 Január 12)

8


----------



## ronaldinhogaucho (2011 Január 12)

13


----------



## ronaldinhogaucho (2011 Január 12)

14


----------



## ronaldinhogaucho (2011 Január 12)

15


----------



## qgloafhun (2011 Január 12)

9


----------



## qgloafhun (2011 Január 12)

10


----------



## qgloafhun (2011 Január 12)

11


----------



## ronaldinhogaucho (2011 Január 12)

16


----------



## qgloafhun (2011 Január 12)

12


----------



## qgloafhun (2011 Január 12)

13


----------



## ronaldinhogaucho (2011 Január 12)

17


----------



## qgloafhun (2011 Január 12)

14


----------



## qgloafhun (2011 Január 12)

15


----------



## qgloafhun (2011 Január 12)

16


----------



## qgloafhun (2011 Január 12)

17


----------



## qgloafhun (2011 Január 12)

18


----------



## qgloafhun (2011 Január 12)

19


----------



## ronaldinhogaucho (2011 Január 12)

18


----------



## ronaldinhogaucho (2011 Január 12)

19


----------



## qgloafhun (2011 Január 12)

éééés 20


----------



## ronaldinhogaucho (2011 Január 12)

20


----------



## ronaldinhogaucho (2011 Január 12)

21


----------



## Kata133 (2011 Január 12)

*halihóóó*

Sziasztok!

Új vagyok még itt és nem kanadai


----------



## Kata133 (2011 Január 12)

2


----------



## Kata133 (2011 Január 12)

1...


----------



## Kata133 (2011 Január 12)

3..,


----------



## Kata133 (2011 Január 12)

4...


----------



## Kata133 (2011 Január 12)

5...


----------



## Kata133 (2011 Január 12)

6...


----------



## Kata133 (2011 Január 12)

7...


----------



## Kata133 (2011 Január 12)

8....


----------



## Kata133 (2011 Január 12)

9..


----------



## Kata133 (2011 Január 12)

10...


----------



## Kata133 (2011 Január 12)

12..


----------



## Kata133 (2011 Január 12)

13...


----------



## Kata133 (2011 Január 12)

14...


----------



## Kata133 (2011 Január 12)

15....


----------



## Kata133 (2011 Január 12)

16...


----------



## Kata133 (2011 Január 12)

17...


----------



## Kata133 (2011 Január 12)

18...


----------



## Kata133 (2011 Január 12)

19..


----------



## Kata133 (2011 Január 12)

ésss 20.....


----------



## Kata133 (2011 Január 12)

21...


----------



## Lakpery (2011 Január 13)

1


----------



## Lakpery (2011 Január 13)

2


----------



## Lakpery (2011 Január 13)

3


----------



## Lakpery (2011 Január 13)

4


----------



## Lakpery (2011 Január 13)

5


----------



## Lakpery (2011 Január 13)

6


----------



## Lakpery (2011 Január 13)

7


----------



## Lakpery (2011 Január 13)

8


----------



## Lakpery (2011 Január 13)

9


----------



## Lakpery (2011 Január 13)

10


----------



## Lakpery (2011 Január 13)

11


----------



## Lakpery (2011 Január 13)

12


----------



## Lakpery (2011 Január 13)

13


----------



## Lakpery (2011 Január 13)

14


----------



## Lakpery (2011 Január 13)

15


----------



## Lakpery (2011 Január 13)

16


----------



## Lakpery (2011 Január 13)

17


----------



## Lakpery (2011 Január 13)

18


----------



## Lakpery (2011 Január 13)

19


----------



## Lakpery (2011 Január 13)

20


----------



## Lakpery (2011 Január 13)

21


----------



## kice2 (2011 Január 13)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Tomibomba (2011 Január 13)

*Minimum 20 hozzászólás - érdekes szabály*

Sziasztok!


1


----------



## Tomibomba (2011 Január 13)

Minimum 20 hozzászólás - érdekes szabály 


2


----------



## Tomibomba (2011 Január 13)

*Minimum 20 hozzászólás - érdekes szabály*

3


----------



## Tomibomba (2011 Január 13)

Minimum 20 hozzászólás - érdekes szabály

4


----------



## Tomibomba (2011 Január 13)

Minimum 20 hozzászólás - érdekes szabály

5


----------



## Tomibomba (2011 Január 13)

Minimum 20 hozzászólás - érdekes szabály

6


----------



## Tomibomba (2011 Január 13)

Minimum 20 hozzászólás - érdekes szabály

7


----------



## Tomibomba (2011 Január 13)

Minimum 20 hozzászólás - érdekes szabály

8


----------



## Tomibomba (2011 Január 13)

Minimum 20 hozzászólás - érdekes szabály

9


----------



## Tomibomba (2011 Január 13)

Minimum 20 hozzászólás - érdekes szabály

10


----------



## Tomibomba (2011 Január 13)

Minimum 20 hozzászólás - érdekes szabály

11


----------



## Tomibomba (2011 Január 13)

Minimum 20 hozzászólás - érdekes szabály

12


----------



## Tomibomba (2011 Január 13)

Minimum 20 hozzászólás - érdekes szabály

13


----------



## Tomibomba (2011 Január 13)

Minimum 20 hozzászólás - érdekes szabály

14


----------



## Tomibomba (2011 Január 13)

Minimum 20 hozzászólás - érdekes szabály

15


----------



## Tomibomba (2011 Január 13)

Minimum 20 hozzászólás - érdekes szabály

16


----------



## Tomibomba (2011 Január 13)

Minimum 20 hozzászólás - érdekes szabály

17


----------



## Tomibomba (2011 Január 13)

Minimum 20 hozzászólás - érdekes szabály

18


----------



## Tomibomba (2011 Január 13)

Minimum 20 hozzászólás - érdekes szabály

19


----------



## Tomibomba (2011 Január 13)

Minimum 20 hozzászólás - érdekes szabály

20


----------



## Tomibomba (2011 Január 13)

Minimum 20 hozzászólás - érdekes szabály

21


----------



## anizeu (2011 Január 13)

sziasztok


----------



## anizeu (2011 Január 13)

sziasztok+


----------



## anizeu (2011 Január 13)

sziasztok++


----------



## anizeu (2011 Január 13)

sziasztok+++


----------



## anizeu (2011 Január 13)

sziasztok++++


----------



## piros55 (2011 Január 13)

*Jó reggelt !*


----------



## dtstudio (2011 Január 13)

Budapest 2011.01.13.-án +3°C


----------



## tusika82 (2011 Január 13)

*koszi*

kioszonom a lehetoseget


----------



## zbalu79 (2011 Január 13)

Naná, itt gyűjtögetek!


----------



## zbalu79 (2011 Január 13)

nekem is ez kell!


----------



## zbalu79 (2011 Január 13)

szasz! )


----------



## zbalu79 (2011 Január 13)

helló!


----------



## zbalu79 (2011 Január 13)

mindenki itt van?


----------



## zbalu79 (2011 Január 13)

vagy csak én?


----------



## zbalu79 (2011 Január 13)

sok ez a 20 mp


----------



## zbalu79 (2011 Január 13)

Budapest 2011.


----------



## zbalu79 (2011 Január 13)




----------



## zbalu79 (2011 Január 13)

helló belló


----------



## zbalu79 (2011 Január 13)

A gyerek meg sír


----------



## brigit11215 (2011 Január 13)

koszi


----------



## zbalu79 (2011 Január 13)

dolgozni kellene


----------



## zbalu79 (2011 Január 13)

na de még 8 kell


----------



## zbalu79 (2011 Január 13)

7


----------



## zbalu79 (2011 Január 13)

6


----------



## zbalu79 (2011 Január 13)

5


----------



## zbalu79 (2011 Január 13)

4


----------



## zbalu79 (2011 Január 13)

3


----------



## zbalu79 (2011 Január 13)

2


----------



## zbalu79 (2011 Január 13)

1


----------



## zbalu79 (2011 Január 13)

vége


----------



## zbalu79 (2011 Január 13)

ide?


----------



## scsenge (2011 Január 13)

1


----------



## scsenge (2011 Január 13)

2kiss


----------



## scsenge (2011 Január 13)

3


----------



## notas3 (2011 Január 13)

*Buék!!*



Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


Sziasztok! Már régen szerettem volna bejutni hozzátok, és most sikerrel vagyok! Remélem majd tudunk együtt dolgozni! Sziazstok!


----------



## notas3 (2011 Január 13)

Köszönöm!!


----------



## Sárközi Zoltánné (2011 Január 13)

A keresztszemes mintákra vagyok kíváncsi elsősorban, ezért regisztráltam.


----------



## Sárközi Zoltánné (2011 Január 13)

Most gyűjtöm a húsz hozzászólást.


----------



## Sárközi Zoltánné (2011 Január 13)

Nagyon izgatott vagyok, hogy mit tartogat számomra ez az oldal!


----------



## Sárközi Zoltánné (2011 Január 13)

Már régóta keresem Renato Parolin mintáit!


----------



## Sárközi Zoltánné (2011 Január 13)

Na, meg Isabella Vautier mintái is érdekelnének!


----------



## Sárközi Zoltánné (2011 Január 13)

Én elsősorban foltvarrással foglalkozom.


----------



## Sárközi Zoltánné (2011 Január 13)

De, minden érdekel, ami kézzel készül!


----------



## Sárközi Zoltánné (2011 Január 13)

Szeretem a szép kötötteket is!


----------



## bözsicica (2011 Január 13)

*20 hozzászólás*

Köszönöm a lehetőséget. 
Tudja valaki, hogy csak a Fórum hozzászólás számít vagy a blog hozzászólás és a Privát üzenet is?


----------



## Sárközi Zoltánné (2011 Január 13)

A horgolás is a bűvkörében tart!


----------



## SZF (2011 Január 13)

*Köszönet Macikának!*

Kedves Macika!

Nagyon-nagyon köszönöm!


----------



## bözsicica (2011 Január 13)

a


----------



## bözsicica (2011 Január 13)

c


----------



## bözsicica (2011 Január 13)

b


----------



## Sárközi Zoltánné (2011 Január 13)

Szeretnék megismerkedni hasonló érdeklődésű emberek, ill. hölgyekkel!


----------



## bözsicica (2011 Január 13)

d


----------



## bözsicica (2011 Január 13)

lassan gyűlik


----------



## bözsicica (2011 Január 13)

nagyon lassan


----------



## bözsicica (2011 Január 13)

e


----------



## bözsicica (2011 Január 13)

semmi , semmi , semmiség


----------



## na-ti (2011 Január 13)

nem lehet felpörgetni


----------



## bözsicica (2011 Január 13)

már csak 11


----------



## bözsicica (2011 Január 13)

1


----------



## bözsicica (2011 Január 13)

22


----------



## bözsicica (2011 Január 13)

3


----------



## bözsicica (2011 Január 13)

4


----------



## bözsicica (2011 Január 13)

5


----------



## bözsicica (2011 Január 13)

6666666666


----------



## bözsicica (2011 Január 13)

77777777


----------



## bözsicica (2011 Január 13)

8888


----------



## bözsicica (2011 Január 13)

9999999999


----------



## bözsicica (2011 Január 13)

ha minden igaz, akkor az UTOLSÓ


----------



## bözsicica (2011 Január 13)

*mikor lesz már 20*

a


----------



## bözsicica (2011 Január 13)

*miért*

már 21-nél tartok még se tudom megnyitni a fájlokat, miért?


----------



## bözsicica (2011 Január 13)

*miért*

a


----------



## bözsicica (2011 Január 13)

*miért*

b


----------



## bözsicica (2011 Január 13)

*miért*

c


----------



## bözsicica (2011 Január 13)

*miért*

\\m/d


----------



## bözsicica (2011 Január 13)

*hozzászólás*


----------



## clemens01 (2011 Január 13)

*egy próba*

ez egy próba üzenet


----------



## Schanal (2011 Január 13)

Sziasztok!

Szeretnék üdvözölni Midenkit! Szép napot!


----------



## bözsicica (2011 Január 13)

*hozzá*

Ez hozzászólás????:99:


----------



## bözsicica (2011 Január 13)

*mikor lesz már 20*

*Föl hát! A Napra, aki harcon át
Szétszórta Éj-földjének csillagát
Mennyből velük végighajtva az Éjt
Szultán tornyát fénycsíkkal döfte át. *


----------



## bözsicica (2011 Január 13)

*tag*

még mindig csak tag, mikor lesz állandó tag


----------



## bözsicica (2011 Január 13)

*miért*

kiss


----------



## peti7911 (2011 Január 13)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


----------



## peti7911 (2011 Január 13)




----------



## peti7911 (2011 Január 13)

1


----------



## bözsicica (2011 Január 13)

*miért*



peti7911 írta:


>


Nekem miért nem sikerül?


----------



## Schanal (2011 Január 13)

köszönöm


----------



## Schanal (2011 Január 13)

Bözsicica működik már a letöltésed?


----------



## Schanal (2011 Január 13)

Az előbb mintha azt írtad volna, h még mindig nem.


----------



## Schanal (2011 Január 13)




----------



## Schanal (2011 Január 13)

:77:


----------



## Schanal (2011 Január 13)

:23::23::23::23::23::23:


----------



## Schanal (2011 Január 13)

7


----------



## Schanal (2011 Január 13)

9


----------



## clemens01 (2011 Január 13)

még egy


----------



## clemens01 (2011 Január 13)

na még egy


----------



## clemens01 (2011 Január 13)

:d


----------



## ugika (2011 Január 13)

Melitta írta:


> 1, jelen


Köszi szépen


----------



## Schanal (2011 Január 13)

10


----------



## Schanal (2011 Január 13)

lassan de biztosan


----------



## Schanal (2011 Január 13)

:88:


----------



## Schanal (2011 Január 13)

:!:


----------



## Schanal (2011 Január 13)

még egy pár meg még egy pár és még egy pár és kész is


----------



## Schanal (2011 Január 13)

:55:


----------



## Schanal (2011 Január 13)

kiss


----------



## Schanal (2011 Január 13)

:4:


----------



## Schanal (2011 Január 13)




----------



## Schanal (2011 Január 13)

2


----------



## Schanal (2011 Január 13)

11111111111111111111111111111111111


----------



## Schanal (2011 Január 13)

köszönöm


----------



## doribeni (2011 Január 13)

1


----------



## doribeni (2011 Január 13)

2


----------



## doribeni (2011 Január 13)

3


----------



## doribeni (2011 Január 13)

4


----------



## doribeni (2011 Január 13)

5


----------



## doribeni (2011 Január 13)

6


----------



## doribeni (2011 Január 13)

7


----------



## doribeni (2011 Január 13)

8


----------



## doribeni (2011 Január 13)

9


----------



## doribeni (2011 Január 13)

10:88:


----------



## zsoltyy (2011 Január 13)

Ez nem épp szólánc... Ha hozzászólásokat akarsz gyűjteni állj be játszani.


----------



## doribeni (2011 Január 13)

11://:


----------



## doribeni (2011 Január 13)

12


----------



## doribeni (2011 Január 13)

13


----------



## doribeni (2011 Január 13)

14


----------



## doribeni (2011 Január 13)

15


----------



## doribeni (2011 Január 13)

16


----------



## doribeni (2011 Január 13)

18


----------



## doribeni (2011 Január 13)

19


----------



## doribeni (2011 Január 13)

20


----------



## doribeni (2011 Január 13)

20-1:55::656::444::444:


----------



## vivienne00 (2011 Január 13)

sziasztok


----------



## szaniko86 (2011 Január 13)

Sziasztok!


----------



## szaniko86 (2011 Január 13)

Ez egy próba üzenet volt!


----------



## böbike43 (2011 Január 13)

Még az üzenetírásban is bizonytalan vagyok! Mi lesz velem, ha segítséget kérek?


----------



## böbike43 (2011 Január 13)

Sajnos még friss vagyok, de alig várom a mintanézés lehetőségét!!!


----------



## böbike43 (2011 Január 13)

Csodálatos dolgokat "fűznek" sokan! Létezik, hogy én is meg tudom tanulni?


----------



## böbike43 (2011 Január 13)

Kedves Gyöngyösök! A seherezádé, amit nagyon szeretnék megfűzni. Látom itt jó helyen kopogtatok !!


----------



## böbike43 (2011 Január 13)

Ennél szebb ajándékot nem adhattál volna a családtagjaidnak!


----------



## Virag73 (2011 Január 13)

*Köszönöm*



Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


Köszönöm


----------



## Virag73 (2011 Január 13)

Köszönöm.


----------



## Virag73 (2011 Január 13)

Köszönöm


----------



## böbike43 (2011 Január 13)

Nagyon várom, hogy én is megnézhessem!


----------



## Virag73 (2011 Január 13)

Sziasztok


----------



## Virag73 (2011 Január 13)




----------



## Virag73 (2011 Január 13)




----------



## böbike43 (2011 Január 13)

jó munkát mindenkinek!


----------



## Virag73 (2011 Január 13)

111111111


----------



## Virag73 (2011 Január 13)

99999999


----------



## Virag73 (2011 Január 13)

88888


----------



## Virag73 (2011 Január 13)

10


----------



## wildpunk (2011 Január 13)

halihó


----------



## Virag73 (2011 Január 13)

11


----------



## wildpunk (2011 Január 13)

szeretnék


----------



## Virag73 (2011 Január 13)

12


----------



## böbike43 (2011 Január 13)

Én írnék véleményt a mintáidról, de még nem tudom megnézni.


----------



## wildpunk (2011 Január 13)

kottát


----------



## Virag73 (2011 Január 13)

13333


----------



## wildpunk (2011 Január 13)

tölteni


----------



## Virag73 (2011 Január 13)

14444


----------



## wildpunk (2011 Január 13)

00000


----------



## Virag73 (2011 Január 13)

1555


----------



## Virag73 (2011 Január 13)

16666


----------



## wildpunk (2011 Január 13)

11111


----------



## Virag73 (2011 Január 13)

17


----------



## böbike43 (2011 Január 13)

élvezet olvasni soraidat!!!!


----------



## Virag73 (2011 Január 13)

18


----------



## Virag73 (2011 Január 13)

19


----------



## Virag73 (2011 Január 13)

20 végre


----------



## Virag73 (2011 Január 13)

1


----------



## böbike43 (2011 Január 13)

Kicsit megkésve, de egyetértek veled


----------



## Virag73 (2011 Január 13)

Miért nem tudok tölteni?


----------



## wildpunk (2011 Január 13)

2222


----------



## wildpunk (2011 Január 13)

6666


----------



## wildpunk (2011 Január 13)

khkjoopjhn


----------



## wildpunk (2011 Január 13)

5115115


----------



## wildpunk (2011 Január 13)

6595555


----------



## wildpunk (2011 Január 13)

494549954


----------



## wildpunk (2011 Január 13)

595889885


----------



## wildpunk (2011 Január 13)

8895+995959559


----------



## wildpunk (2011 Január 13)

15


----------



## Virag73 (2011 Január 13)

kláklákká


----------



## wildpunk (2011 Január 13)

16


----------



## wildpunk (2011 Január 13)

17


----------



## Virag73 (2011 Január 13)

kkkkkk


----------



## wildpunk (2011 Január 13)

18


----------



## wildpunk (2011 Január 13)

19


----------



## wildpunk (2011 Január 13)

20


----------



## mutika59 (2011 Január 13)

Gershwin: kék rapszódia


----------



## mutika59 (2011 Január 13)

Ahogy mosolyogva jön felém.
Mégcsak 33 éve vagyunk házasok, de amikor jön velem szemben ,még ma sem tudom megállni mosolygás nélkül.


----------



## mutika59 (2011 Január 13)

St.Ramy / konyak /


----------



## mutika59 (2011 Január 13)

terít-kerít
vadít


----------



## mutika59 (2011 Január 13)

Jó kérdés!Ha rájössz, kérlek írd meg nekünk is!

Szívesen vennél részt meseterápián?


----------



## Paintrain (2011 Január 13)

werys tdhgjkljéá
é


----------



## mutika59 (2011 Január 13)

ólom


----------



## Paintrain (2011 Január 13)

oqiweueu


----------



## sz946 (2011 Január 13)

*?*

50 hozzászólás után sem mükszik :-(


----------



## sz946 (2011 Január 13)

Bjani49 írta:


> Elkészültem egy érdeklődésre számot tartó könyvvel.
> Kellemes időtöltést az olvasáskor!
> 
> Ken Follett: A titánok bukása
> ...


vvvv


----------



## mutika59 (2011 Január 13)

repülőgép
m s t r p


----------



## mutika59 (2011 Január 13)

Otthon a családommal.

Szereted Andre Rieau koncertjeit? / Bocs, ha nem helyes a név !/


----------



## Jackmanland (2011 Január 13)

A


----------



## mutika59 (2011 Január 13)

repülőgép

h r m n z l


----------



## Jackmanland (2011 Január 13)

B


----------



## Jackmanland (2011 Január 13)

C


----------



## Jackmanland (2011 Január 13)

D


----------



## mutika59 (2011 Január 13)

terít-merít

tombol


----------



## Jackmanland (2011 Január 13)

E


----------



## Jackmanland (2011 Január 13)

F


----------



## Jackmanland (2011 Január 13)

G


----------



## dugos75 (2011 Január 13)

*csóré*

Sziasztok ha valakinek van csóré midije az irjon nekem elöre is kösszi!


----------



## diosil (2011 Január 13)

-


----------



## diosil (2011 Január 13)

jelen


----------



## diosil (2011 Január 13)

vagyok


----------



## diosil (2011 Január 13)

a


----------



## diosil (2011 Január 13)

b


----------



## diosil (2011 Január 13)

c


----------



## diosil (2011 Január 13)

d


----------



## böbike43 (2011 Január 13)

Nagyon sok mintát tettél hozzáférhetővé!


----------



## böbike43 (2011 Január 13)

Jártam már a honlapodon, szépek a munkáid. Gratulálok.......


----------



## böbike43 (2011 Január 13)

Szia! Egy cipőben járunk, illetve én jelenidőben. Szaporítom a hozzászólásaim..


----------



## böbike43 (2011 Január 13)

Kedves Mindenki! Lehet, hogy nem túl "értelmesek" a hozzászólásaim (bocsánat érte!!), de már nagyon szeretnék a gyönygyözők berkein berül kerülni és bele kukkantani a mintákba.


----------



## phpman (2011 Január 13)

az első hozzászólásom


----------



## agi.d (2011 Január 13)

e


----------



## phpman (2011 Január 13)

a 2.


----------



## phpman (2011 Január 13)

lassú ez az oldal


----------



## phpman (2011 Január 13)

4


----------



## phpman (2011 Január 13)

5 apám beszarás


----------



## phpman (2011 Január 13)

6 ezt nem hiszem el


----------



## phpman (2011 Január 13)

7 ennek sok értelme van


----------



## phpman (2011 Január 13)

8 hmm


----------



## phpman (2011 Január 13)

9 lassan megy


----------



## phpman (2011 Január 13)

10 ez már a fele


----------



## phpman (2011 Január 13)

11 még jó hogy nem kell 100* leírni


----------



## phpman (2011 Január 13)

12 ki volt az a pihent agyú


----------



## phpman (2011 Január 13)

13


----------



## phpman (2011 Január 13)

14


----------



## phpman (2011 Január 13)

15


----------



## phpman (2011 Január 13)

16


----------



## phpman (2011 Január 13)

17 alakul a dolog


----------



## phpman (2011 Január 13)

18


----------



## jemen96 (2011 Január 13)

dwadawdawd


----------



## phpman (2011 Január 13)

19


----------



## phpman (2011 Január 13)

20


----------



## phpman (2011 Január 13)

21 egy ráadás azért )))


----------



## jemen96 (2011 Január 13)

4


----------



## phpman (2011 Január 13)

na még mindig nem megy


----------



## phpman (2011 Január 13)

szia én is vagyok


----------



## Big Jimmy (2011 Január 13)

Sziasztok! 

BÚÉK mindenkinek!


----------



## mutika59 (2011 Január 13)

kacsalábonforgó

t-szt-ss-gt-l-n


----------



## vacikifli (2011 Január 13)

béla.


----------



## Rookie (2011 Január 13)

5


----------



## Rookie (2011 Január 13)

6


----------



## qwer1234 (2011 Január 13)

*1*

1


----------



## qwer1234 (2011 Január 13)

2


----------



## qwer1234 (2011 Január 13)

3


----------



## qwer1234 (2011 Január 13)

4


----------



## qwer1234 (2011 Január 13)

5


----------



## qwer1234 (2011 Január 13)

6


----------



## qwer1234 (2011 Január 13)

7


----------



## qwer1234 (2011 Január 13)

8


----------



## qwer1234 (2011 Január 13)

9


----------



## qwer1234 (2011 Január 13)

*10*

10


----------



## qwer1234 (2011 Január 13)

11


----------



## qwer1234 (2011 Január 13)

12


----------



## qwer1234 (2011 Január 13)

13


----------



## mutika59 (2011 Január 13)

önbecsülés

t-h-ts-gt-l-n


----------



## qwer1234 (2011 Január 13)

14


----------



## qwer1234 (2011 Január 13)

15


----------



## qwer1234 (2011 Január 13)

16


----------



## qwer1234 (2011 Január 13)

17


----------



## qwer1234 (2011 Január 13)

18


----------



## qwer1234 (2011 Január 13)

19


----------



## qwer1234 (2011 Január 13)

20


----------



## timitobak (2011 Január 13)

Köszi szépen!


----------



## timitobak (2011 Január 13)

Köszike!


----------



## Rookie (2011 Január 13)

7


----------



## Rookie (2011 Január 13)

8


----------



## mutika59 (2011 Január 13)

jóízlés

h-m-n-t-s


----------



## kirilov6 (2011 Január 13)

Köszönjük. Nagyon jó játék!


----------



## mutika59 (2011 Január 13)

pápaválasztás

-n-l-g-lts-g


----------



## mutika59 (2011 Január 13)

szeleburdi

-p-l-g-t-k-


----------



## kirilov6 (2011 Január 13)

Köszi tényleg jó


----------



## mutika59 (2011 Január 13)

reprezentatív

m-mm-gr-f--


----------



## kirilov6 (2011 Január 13)

Hello! Még egyszer köszi!


----------



## mutika59 (2011 Január 13)

felezőfok

-r-tn-ks-g


----------



## kirilov6 (2011 Január 13)

A legegyszerűbb bőrradír, élesztős pakolás. Próbáljátok ki, megéri!


----------



## kirilov6 (2011 Január 13)

Nagyon sok jó ötletet tanultam most tőletek a fórumot olvasva. Köszi mindenkinek!


----------



## kirilov6 (2011 Január 13)

Nagyon sok jó ötletet tanultam most tőletek a fórumot olvasva. Köszi mindenkinek!


----------



## kirilov6 (2011 Január 13)

Nagyon sok jó ötletet tanultam most tőletek a fórumot olvasva. Köszi mindenkinek!


----------



## kirilov6 (2011 Január 13)

Nagyon sok jó ötletet tanultam most tőletek a fórumot olvasva. Köszi mindenkinek!


----------



## kirilov6 (2011 Január 13)

Még egyszer köszi mindenkinek! Jó a topic!


----------



## kirilov6 (2011 Január 13)

Nagyon sok jó ötletet tanultam most tőletek a fórumot olvasva. Köszi mindenkinek!


----------



## kirilov6 (2011 Január 13)

Nagyon sok jó ötletet tanultam most tőletek a fórumot olvasva. Köszi mindenkinek!


----------



## kirilov6 (2011 Január 13)

Nagyon sok jó ötletet tanultam most tőletek a fórumot olvasva. Köszi mindenkinek!


----------



## kirilov6 (2011 Január 13)

Nagyon sok jó ötletet tanultam most tőletek a fórumot olvasva. Köszi mindenkinek!


----------



## kirilov6 (2011 Január 13)

Nagyon sok jó ötletet tanultam most tőletek a fórumot olvasva. Köszi mindenkinek!


----------



## kirilov6 (2011 Január 13)

Nagyon sok jó ötletet tanultam most tőletek a fórumot olvasva. Köszi mindenkinek!


----------



## kirilov6 (2011 Január 13)

Nagyon sok jó ötletet tanultam most tőletek a fórumot olvasva. Köszi mindenkinek!


----------



## zsoltikusz101 (2011 Január 13)

köszi


----------



## blanco15 (2011 Január 14)

Szép napot!


----------



## dtstudio (2011 Január 14)

Budapest 2011.01.14.-én 6°C


----------



## trinity85 (2011 Január 14)

sziasztok


----------



## trinity85 (2011 Január 14)

Hahóóó van itt valaki? Szép napot nektek!


----------



## trinity85 (2011 Január 14)

Üdvözlet Nyíregyházáról


----------



## trinity85 (2011 Január 14)

Neked is 



blanco15 írta:


> Szép napot!


----------



## trinity85 (2011 Január 14)

A nap legjobb vicce: 

Esküvői szertartás. A menyasszony már ott áll az oltár előtt, a násznép is felsorakozott, amikor befut a vőlegény, egy focilabdával a hóna alatt.
- Te meg mit akarsz azzal a labdával? - kérdi döbbenten a menyasszony.
- Csak nem azt mondod, hogy ez egész nap el fog tartani?


----------



## trinity85 (2011 Január 14)

És még egy jó vicc:

Az egyik bokszmeccsen kiütik a 4. menetben az egyik félt. A bíró rászámol, mire egy idős nő kiugrik az első sorból:
- Ismerem a buszról, nem fog felállni!


----------



## trinity85 (2011 Január 14)

Gondoltam írok nektek vicceket, hogy jól induljon a nap


----------



## trinity85 (2011 Január 14)

Remélem nem baj, ha írok még
Legalább jókat nevettek, majd ha elolvassátok...


----------



## trinity85 (2011 Január 14)

A részeg férj éjjel megy haza. Befekszik a felesége mellé az ágyba, de sehogy sem tud elaldudni. Gondolja magában, hogy megszámolja a lábakat:
- 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6... 6? Itt valami nem stimmel.
Kiszáll az ágyból, és újra elkezdi számolni:
- 1, 2, 3, 4...
- Na, így már stimmel!


----------



## trinity85 (2011 Január 14)

- Mi az abszolút pech?
- Lezuhanni egy repülővel egy süllyedő hajóra.


----------



## trinity85 (2011 Január 14)

Egy dajdajozó, részegekből álló társaság csönget be egy lakás ajtaján. Amikor kijön a háziasszony, a legkevésbé részegnek tűnő fickó megkérdi tőle:
- Ön a Kovács Béláné?
- Igen, én vagyok. - válaszolja a nő. - Miért kérdi?
- Ha Ön Kovács Béláné - csuklik egyet a szóvivő - válassza ki legyen szíves közülünk Kovács Bélát, hogy aztán mehessünk tovább...


----------



## trinity85 (2011 Január 14)

Na látom alakul ez, már csak 9 kell


----------



## trinity85 (2011 Január 14)

Két barát beszélget:
- Miért állsz ki az erkélyre, amikor az anyósod énekel?
- Tudod, nehogy azt higgyék a szomszédok, hogy verem.


----------



## trinity85 (2011 Január 14)

Fiatal házasok csúnyán összevesznek. Az asszonyka csomagol. A férje megkérdezi:
- Hát te, hová készülsz?
- Hazamegyek anyámhoz.
- Hát menj csak!
- Jó, de vele együtt jövök vissza!


----------



## trinity85 (2011 Január 14)

A feleség elégedetlenkedve szól a férjéhez
- Géza! Nem ég a villany.
- Mi vagyok én, villanyszerelő?
Másnap megint szól az asszony
- Géza! Csöpög a csap.
- Mi vagyok én, vízvezeték-szerelő?
Harmadnap
- Géza! Leesett a polc.
- Mi vagyok én, asztalos?
A következő napon a férj belép a lakásba. Ég a villany, nem csöpög a csap, és a polc is a helyén van.
- Ki csinálta ezt?
- Átjött a szomszéd. Azt mondta mindent megcsinál, ha sütök neki süteményt, vagy lefekszem
vele...
- És te?
- Mi vagyok én, cukrász?

heheheh


----------



## trinity85 (2011 Január 14)

Egy üvöltöző gyerekekkel teli mikrobusz áthajt a szembejövő sávba, és majdnem összeütközik egy kamionnal. A kamionos nem csak rádudál, de még az ablakot is letekeri, és felháborodva átkiabál a szőke női vezetőnek:
- Hé, hölgyem, maga megőrült? Miért nem tud vigyázni?
Erre a nő is visszakiabál:
- Miből gondolja, hogy mind az enyém?


----------



## trinity85 (2011 Január 14)

Nyuszika füvezik a folyó partján, odamegy hozzá a vidra:
- Mit csinálsz, nyuszika?
- Füvezek, vidra!
- Megmutatod, hogy kell?
- Szívj egy jó nagyot, s vedd le.
Szippant egyet a vidra s kifújja.
- Nem úgy! Tartsd magadban, majd utána fújd ki!
Sehogy sem megy a vidrának.
- Na tudod mit, szívj egyet s merülj le a víz alá!
Lemerül a vidra, magában tartja a füstöt s átúszik a másik partra. Kiemelkedik a vízből, kifújja a füstöt, szuper el van szállva. Ott áll a viziló és látja hogy a vidra milyen jól érzi magát.
- Menj át a nyuszihoz, hogy tanítson meg téged is! Átmegy a viziló, kiemelkedik a vízből.

A nyuszika megrémülve:
- Vidra, vidra, fújd ki, fújd már ki!!!


----------



## trinity85 (2011 Január 14)

Na már csak 3


----------



## Sárközi Zoltánné (2011 Január 14)

Alig várom már, hogy leteljen a két napom!


----------



## trinity85 (2011 Január 14)

Egyik barátnő a másiknak:
- Képzeld, milyen fogyókúrát találtam ki! A hűtőszekrény belsejébe kiragasztottam egy jó alakú, gyönyörű, vékony nő fényképét, így amikor enni támad kedvem, és kinyitom a hűtő ajtaját, ránézek és mindjárt elszégyellem magam.
- És hatékony ez a fogyókúra módszer?
- Részben igen. Én lefogytam 5 kilót, viszont a férjem meg felszedett vagy tízet...

Na ez se rossz )


----------



## trinity85 (2011 Január 14)

- Érdeklik önt a nők? -kérdezi az orvos a beteget.
- Nem különösképpen! - von vállat a páciens.
- Hát az ital?
- Cseppet sem.
- És a dohányzással hogy áll?
- Nem dohányzom.
- Az ördögbe is! Semmi hibája sincs?
- De van egy kis hibám.
- Micsoda?
- Hazudok.

Ez is jó vicc szerintem


----------



## Sárközi Zoltánné (2011 Január 14)

Jó lenne már látni a kézimunkákat!


----------



## trinity85 (2011 Január 14)

És egy a ráadás: 
Móricka hazafelé az anyjának könyörög egy pöttyös labdáért. Az anyjának nincs kedve megvenni, de azt ígéri a gyerekeknek, hogy ha hazaérnek, azt játszanak, amit akar. Otthon Móricka azt kéri, hogy játszanak papás-mamást.
A mama belegyezik, mire Móricka így szól:
- Öltözz asszony. Megyünk és veszünk a gyereknek egy pöttyös labdát!


----------



## Sárközi Zoltánné (2011 Január 14)

Nekem is van sok kézimunka fotóm.


----------



## Sárközi Zoltánné (2011 Január 14)

Ha, lesz rá alkalmam, akkor én is fogok feltölteni.


----------



## Sárközi Zoltánné (2011 Január 14)

Már a 15. hozzászólásnál tartok.


----------



## Sárközi Zoltánné (2011 Január 14)

Holnap telik le a két napom.


----------



## Sárközi Zoltánné (2011 Január 14)

Holnap megyek foltvarró napra.


----------



## Sárközi Zoltánné (2011 Január 14)

Már három éve járok.


----------



## Sárközi Zoltánné (2011 Január 14)

Imádom a foltvarrást.


----------



## Sárközi Zoltánné (2011 Január 14)

De a gyönyörű keresztszemes is lenyűgöz.


----------



## Sárközi Zoltánné (2011 Január 14)

Kedvencem Renato Parolin és Isabella Vautier.


----------



## awoklub (2011 Január 14)

1. üzenet a 20 összeszedéséhez.


----------



## awoklub (2011 Január 14)

2. üzenet a 20 összeszedéséhez.


----------



## awoklub (2011 Január 14)

3. üzenet a 20 összeszedéséhez.


----------



## awoklub (2011 Január 14)

4. üzenet a 20 összeszedéséhez.


----------



## awoklub (2011 Január 14)

5. üzenet a 20 összeszedéséhez.


----------



## awoklub (2011 Január 14)

6. üzenet a 20 összeszedéséhez.


----------



## awoklub (2011 Január 14)

7. üzenet a 20 összeszedéséhez.


----------



## awoklub (2011 Január 14)

8. üzenet a 20 összeszedéséhez.


----------



## awoklub (2011 Január 14)

9. üzenet a 20 összeszedéséhez.


----------



## awoklub (2011 Január 14)

10. üzenet a 20 összeszedéséhez.


----------



## awoklub (2011 Január 14)

11. üzenet a 20 összeszedéséhez.


----------



## awoklub (2011 Január 14)

12. üzenet a 20 összeszedéséhez.


----------



## awoklub (2011 Január 14)

13. üzenet a 20 összeszedéséhez.


----------



## awoklub (2011 Január 14)

14. üzenet a 20 összeszedéséhez.


----------



## awoklub (2011 Január 14)

15. üzenet a 20 összeszedéséhez.


----------



## awoklub (2011 Január 14)

16. üzenet a 20 összeszedéséhez.


----------



## awoklub (2011 Január 14)

17. üzenet a 20 összeszedéséhez.


----------



## awoklub (2011 Január 14)

18. üzenet a 20 összeszedéséhez.


----------



## awoklub (2011 Január 14)

19. üzenet a 20 összeszedéséhez.


----------



## awoklub (2011 Január 14)

20. üzenet a 20 összeszedéséhez.


----------



## awoklub (2011 Január 14)

21. üzenet a 20 összeszedéséhez.


----------



## linagy (2011 Január 14)

*1*

1


----------



## linagy (2011 Január 14)

*2*

2


----------



## linagy (2011 Január 14)

2


----------



## linagy (2011 Január 14)

3


----------



## linagy (2011 Január 14)

4


----------



## linagy (2011 Január 14)

5


----------



## koszoemese (2011 Január 14)

a


----------



## koszoemese (2011 Január 14)

aa


----------



## koszoemese (2011 Január 14)

a
ss


----------



## koszoemese (2011 Január 14)

a1111a1111


----------



## koszoemese (2011 Január 14)

a22222a2a


----------



## koszoemese (2011 Január 14)

a222wwwww


----------



## koszoemese (2011 Január 14)

w33333


----------



## koszoemese (2011 Január 14)

eeeeeee


----------



## koszoemese (2011 Január 14)

ddddd


----------



## koszoemese (2011 Január 14)

kkkkk


----------



## koszoemese (2011 Január 14)

vgfdd


----------



## koszoemese (2011 Január 14)

llllllllllllllllllll


----------



## koszoemese (2011 Január 14)

kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## koszoemese (2011 Január 14)

uhfikrjfilrjflrf


----------



## koszoemese (2011 Január 14)

kfjlérlfkokfffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff


----------



## koszoemese (2011 Január 14)

pérőápfléáéráéfláplrplfálér-f


----------



## koszoemese (2011 Január 14)

kjkjkjkjkjkjkjkjkjkjkjkjkjkj


----------



## koszoemese (2011 Január 14)

kfkfkfkfkfkfkfkfkfkfkfkfkfkfkfkfkfkfkfkf


----------



## koszoemese (2011 Január 14)

kfjfofjféfjfofjféfjfofjféfjfofjféfjfofjféfjfofjféfjfofjféfjfofjféfjfofjféfjfofjféfjfofjféfjfo


----------



## koszoemese (2011 Január 14)

lfpflfpfkflfkflféfkféfkflfkféfkflfkféfkflfkféfkflfkféfkflfkféfkflfkféfkflfkféfkflfkféf


----------



## linagy (2011 Január 14)

6


----------



## linagy (2011 Január 14)

7


----------



## linagy (2011 Január 14)

8


----------



## linagy (2011 Január 14)

9


----------



## linagy (2011 Január 14)

10


----------



## linagy (2011 Január 14)

11


----------



## linagy (2011 Január 14)

12


----------



## nevermind (2011 Január 14)

sziasztok! én új vagyok itt.


----------



## linagy (2011 Január 14)

13


----------



## nevermind (2011 Január 14)

2


----------



## linagy (2011 Január 14)

14


----------



## nevermind (2011 Január 14)

3
4


----------



## nevermind (2011 Január 14)

4


----------



## nevermind (2011 Január 14)

5


----------



## nevermind (2011 Január 14)

6


----------



## nevermind (2011 Január 14)

7


----------



## linagy (2011 Január 14)

15


----------



## nevermind (2011 Január 14)

8


----------



## linagy (2011 Január 14)

16


----------



## linagy (2011 Január 14)

17


----------



## nevermind (2011 Január 14)

9


----------



## linagy (2011 Január 14)

18


----------



## nevermind (2011 Január 14)

10


----------



## linagy (2011 Január 14)

19


----------



## nevermind (2011 Január 14)

11


----------



## nevermind (2011 Január 14)

12


----------



## linagy (2011 Január 14)

20


----------



## nevermind (2011 Január 14)

13


----------



## nevermind (2011 Január 14)

14


----------



## nevermind (2011 Január 14)

15


----------



## nevermind (2011 Január 14)

16


----------



## nevermind (2011 Január 14)

*17*


----------



## nevermind (2011 Január 14)

_18_


----------



## nevermind (2011 Január 14)

*19*


----------



## nevermind (2011 Január 14)

20


----------



## szaniko86 (2011 Január 14)

Sziasztok!
Lehetséges, hogy nem csináltam valamit jól a regisztrációkor, de nem tudok megnyitni egy csatolmányt sem.
Tudnátok segíteni?

Előre is köszi.


----------



## icipici icipici2 (2011 Január 14)

Szia engem érdekelne F. Várkonyi könyve.

üdv:icipici


----------



## próbarepülő (2011 Január 14)

Szia Melitta!

Most neked írok? Kicsit bénázok még az oldalon.


----------



## mintimama (2011 Január 14)

Sziasztok!

Én is a 20-ra gyúrok


----------



## mintimama (2011 Január 14)

Téli álom
Kinn a fákon 
téli álom, 
bóbiskol a 
csupasz ágon. 
Hólepelre 
friss dér pereg, 
tél ölében 
elszendereg.


----------



## mintimama (2011 Január 14)

Bealkonyul 
zúzmara hull, 
ablakomban 
lámpa kigyúl. 
Faparázson 
sül kalácsom, 
foszlós mint a 
puha álom.


----------



## mintimama (2011 Január 14)

Téli mese 
szerelmese 
kérsz belőle? 
Adok, gyere! 
Kicsim egyél! 
hogy nagy legyél, 
mire zöldül 
az új levél.


----------



## mintimama (2011 Január 14)

Tündérmesék 
hoznak álmot, 
szép orcádra 
rózsalángot. 
Mosolyod a 
tavaszi nap, 
álomország 
pillád alatt...


----------



## mintimama (2011 Január 14)

Szuhanics Albert
(Debrecen, 2011. január 4.)


----------



## mintimama (2011 Január 14)

9


----------



## Évi mami (2011 Január 14)

Köszönöm nektek ezt a közösségi oldalt,köszönöm,hogy vagytok ha a nagyobbik fiamnál ilyen mankó lett volna a kezembe segítségként akkor valószínűleg kitűnő tanuló lett volna az általánosban.Köszönöm még egyszer


----------



## tuli100 (2011 Január 14)

*üdvözlet*



Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


Üdvözletem!
A felkinált lehetöséggel szeretnék élni ...amit elöre is köszönök
Ovonö vagyok és a forumon nagyon sok jo anyagot láttam....amit meg szeretnék nézni..


----------



## tuli100 (2011 Január 14)

Hallgat az erdö,csöndje hatalmas
Mohát kapargat benne a szarvas


----------



## krisz272 (2011 Január 14)

hali mindenki


----------



## krisz272 (2011 Január 14)

1


----------



## krisz272 (2011 Január 14)

2


----------



## tuli100 (2011 Január 14)

Mohát kapargat kérget reszelget


----------



## krisz272 (2011 Január 14)

a


----------



## krisz272 (2011 Január 14)

s


----------



## tuli100 (2011 Január 14)

krisz272 írta:


> 2


Üdvözöllek! Itt épp magammal levelezek hogy legyen meg a 20...


----------



## tuli100 (2011 Január 14)

Szimatol szaglász ,cimpája reszket


----------



## tuli100 (2011 Január 14)

Ura a két fül minden kis nesznek


----------



## krisz272 (2011 Január 14)

asd


----------



## krisz272 (2011 Január 14)

dsa


----------



## krisz272 (2011 Január 14)

nah még 13


----------



## tuli100 (2011 Január 14)

hallgat az erdö


----------



## krisz272 (2011 Január 14)

kezdem unni


----------



## tuli100 (2011 Január 14)

krisz272 írta:


> dsa


érdekes dolgokat irsz.....


----------



## krisz272 (2011 Január 14)

unatkozoook :S XD


----------



## krisz272 (2011 Január 14)

tudom mert unatkozok és h meglegyen a 20 xD


----------



## tuli100 (2011 Január 14)

krisz272 írta:


> kezdem unni


pedig szorakoztato


----------



## krisz272 (2011 Január 14)

nah még 9


----------



## emesemese (2011 Január 14)

Szükségem lenne minél hamarabb a fejleszto pedagógiai kidolgozott tételekre.


----------



## krisz272 (2011 Január 14)

az csak én most kegyetlenül unom magam xD nincs iklet XD nem tom hogy írják XD


----------



## krisz272 (2011 Január 14)

7


----------



## tuli100 (2011 Január 14)

zuzmara ,porho


----------



## krisz272 (2011 Január 14)

6


----------



## krisz272 (2011 Január 14)

saaaaaaaaaajt


----------



## krisz272 (2011 Január 14)

banááááááááááááááááááááááán


----------



## tuli100 (2011 Január 14)

porzik a fákrol


----------



## krisz272 (2011 Január 14)

furulyaa<3 xD


----------



## tuli100 (2011 Január 14)

csillogo fátyol


----------



## krisz272 (2011 Január 14)

nah még 2 ))


----------



## krisz272 (2011 Január 14)

nah még 1 és megvan a 20 <3  XD


----------



## emesemese (2011 Január 14)

Miért ilyen bonyolult leszedni valamit?


----------



## tuli100 (2011 Január 14)

nem lát a hullo


----------



## tuli100 (2011 Január 14)

porzo ezüsttöl


----------



## emesemese (2011 Január 14)

Hát, ez elég furcsa.


----------



## tuli100 (2011 Január 14)

krisz272 írta:


> nah még 1 és megvan a 20 <3  XD


gratulálok!


----------



## tuli100 (2011 Január 14)

roppan a hó


----------



## emesemese (2011 Január 14)

Most muszály 20x hozzászólnom?


----------



## tuli100 (2011 Január 14)

a száraz ág reccsen


----------



## tuli100 (2011 Január 14)

ágyulövésként


----------



## emesemese (2011 Január 14)

Miért ilyen bonyolult ez?


----------



## emesemese (2011 Január 14)

Megpróbálok még hozzászólni.


----------



## tuli100 (2011 Január 14)

hallszik


----------



## tuli100 (2011 Január 14)

a csendben


----------



## emesemese (2011 Január 14)

Jó lenne ha nem lenne a letőltés ilyen szigorú szabályokhoz kötve.


----------



## emesemese (2011 Január 14)

Vagy én értettem félre, hogy 20x kell hozzászólni és 2 napja be kell lenni regisztrálva?


----------



## emesemese (2011 Január 14)

Már 8 üzetetem van, rem. összejön.


----------



## tuli100 (2011 Január 14)

100x100


----------



## emesemese (2011 Január 14)

Na még egy aztán hétfőn folytatom.


----------



## melcsii (2011 Január 14)

Sziasztok!

Új vagyok, szeretnék én is minél előbb rendes tag lenni, ezért gondoltam beírok ide is. 
Köszönöm!
Üdv:
Melcsii


----------



## poisongirl86 (2011 Január 14)

Üdv mindenkinek!


----------



## gundika (2011 Január 14)

Üdv Mindenki! ^^


----------



## Edina1979 (2011 Január 14)

Üdv Komárom megyéből


----------



## szaniko86 (2011 Január 14)

a


----------



## niccoll (2011 Január 14)

Sziasztok! Örülök, hogy megtaláltam ezt a fórumot, mert engem is érdekel a téma. Bár elég lassan haladok a régi tudásom felevenítésében.


----------



## melcsii (2011 Január 14)

Szia!
Te is új vagy még?


----------



## melcsii (2011 Január 14)

Sziasztok!!!


----------



## szaniko86 (2011 Január 14)

Hello


----------



## szaniko86 (2011 Január 14)

gyűjtöm a 20 hozzászólást


----------



## melcsii (2011 Január 14)

Én is arra törekszem... Jó lenne, ha minél előbb összejönne...  Hajrá Neked is!


----------



## szaniko86 (2011 Január 14)

még egy


----------



## szaniko86 (2011 Január 14)

még 1


----------



## melcsii (2011 Január 14)

Én is küldök még egyet...


----------



## szaniko86 (2011 Január 14)

még egy


----------



## Ildikod (2011 Január 14)

Sziasztok


----------



## Ildikod (2011 Január 14)

Régebben regisztráltam


----------



## melcsii (2011 Január 14)

Szia Ildi!


----------



## Ildikod (2011 Január 14)

de eddig még


----------



## Neptuna (2011 Január 14)

Sziasztok


----------



## melcsii (2011 Január 14)

Én most regisztráltam, de nagyon sok érdekes topic van...  Nagyon tetszik!


----------



## szaniko86 (2011 Január 14)

meg még egy


----------



## Ildikod (2011 Január 14)

nincs meg


----------



## Ildikod (2011 Január 14)

a 20 hozzászólásom


----------



## szaniko86 (2011 Január 14)

hajrá Melcsi! nekem lassan megvan...


----------



## Ildikod (2011 Január 14)

ezt próbálom


----------



## melcsii (2011 Január 14)

Még egy kettő, és össze fog jönni... Mindannyiunknak...


----------



## szaniko86 (2011 Január 14)

még 4 kell


----------



## Ildikod (2011 Január 14)

most


----------



## szaniko86 (2011 Január 14)

meg kivárni a 48 órát...


----------



## melcsii (2011 Január 14)

Nagyon ügyes vagy Anikó! Gratulálok! Mindjárt sikerül Neked már!


----------



## Ildikod (2011 Január 14)

pótolni


----------



## Ildikod (2011 Január 14)

szia Melcsi


----------



## melcsii (2011 Január 14)

A 48 órával lesznek azt hiszem majd a gondok...  Alig fogom kibírni...


----------



## szaniko86 (2011 Január 14)




----------



## Ildikod (2011 Január 14)

szia Anikó


----------



## Ildikod (2011 Január 14)

szerintem is


----------



## melcsii (2011 Január 14)

A cicám most feküdt a fotelem mellé... Már nem bírta tovább, hogy itt pötyögök, és nem Őt simogatom...


----------



## Ildikod (2011 Január 14)

nagyon jó dolgok vannak itt


----------



## szaniko86 (2011 Január 14)

én 2 fórumon nyomom...
Így gyorsabb
titeket mi érdekel?
Én a keresztszemes topic miatt regisztráltam.


----------



## melcsii (2011 Január 14)

:d :d :d


----------



## Ildikod (2011 Január 14)

nekem a cica be szokott ülni az ölembe


----------



## Ildikod (2011 Január 14)

alig férek tőle


----------



## Ildikod (2011 Január 14)

Anikó én is azért jöttem


----------



## niccoll (2011 Január 14)

Sziasztok!


----------



## melcsii (2011 Január 14)

Az ölemben van a laptop, így nem fér már ide...  Úgyhogy jót kuncogtam rajta... 
Engem leginkább az e-book-os topic érdekel... Az fogott meg teljes mértékben...


----------



## Ildikod (2011 Január 14)

xszemesre nem jársz?


----------



## melcsii (2011 Január 14)

Szia Nicoll!


----------



## melcsii (2011 Január 14)

Nekem is mindjárt meglesz...


----------



## Ildikod (2011 Január 14)

meg az agykontrollos dolgok is érdekelenk


----------



## Ildikod (2011 Január 14)

szia Nikol


----------



## melcsii (2011 Január 14)

Anikó! Gratulálok!!!! Már csak a 48 órát kell kivárni...


----------



## melcsii (2011 Január 14)

:d


----------



## niccoll (2011 Január 14)

Gyűjtitel a 20 hozzászólást?


----------



## Ildikod (2011 Január 14)

úgy látom haladunk


----------



## niccoll (2011 Január 14)

Nah ezt elírtam.


----------



## melcsii (2011 Január 14)

Még egy két hsz...


----------



## niccoll (2011 Január 14)

én is próbálkozom.


----------



## melcsii (2011 Január 14)

És a 20.


----------



## niccoll (2011 Január 14)

nekem kell még tíz


----------



## Ildikod (2011 Január 14)

ez a 20.


----------



## melcsii (2011 Január 14)

Ildi, Neked is megvan már, nem?


----------



## niccoll (2011 Január 14)

Grat!


----------



## melcsii (2011 Január 14)

Nicoll, pillanatok alatt meglesz ám...


----------



## Ildikod (2011 Január 14)

hamar öszzejön a 20


----------



## niccoll (2011 Január 14)

eltűntetek?


----------



## Ildikod (2011 Január 14)

most már a 48 óra szerintem azt nehezebb kivárni


----------



## melcsii (2011 Január 14)

Nekünk is pár perc alatt összejött...  

Ügyesek voltunk!!!  Csak győzzük kivárni a 48 órát...


----------



## niccoll (2011 Január 14)

meghülyült a gépem


----------



## melcsii (2011 Január 14)

Nem tűntünk el... Itt vagyunk még mind a ketten...


----------



## Ildikod (2011 Január 14)

de meg lesz az is


----------



## niccoll (2011 Január 14)

a húsz után kell kivárni a 48 órát?


----------



## Ildikod (2011 Január 14)

Nikol csak írj mindjárt meg lesz


----------



## Ildikod (2011 Január 14)

igen ez van a szabályzatban


----------



## niccoll (2011 Január 14)

vagy a tényleges regisztráció utántól számít?


----------



## melcsii (2011 Január 14)

Persze, sitty sutty eltelik... Főleg mivel hétvége jön...  Az ember lánya mást sem fog csinálni, csak főzni, meg takarítani, meg mosni, úgyhogy tuti gyorsan megy...


----------



## niccoll (2011 Január 14)

még ilyet....


----------



## niccoll (2011 Január 14)

az biztos. A jó kis házimunka vár ránk.


----------



## niccoll (2011 Január 14)

Bár akkor mit csinálnánk hétvégén?


----------



## Ildikod (2011 Január 14)

no igen a hétvége olyan hamar elmegy


----------



## Ildikod (2011 Január 14)

nekem van tippem mit csinálnék házimunka helyett


----------



## Ildikod (2011 Január 14)

Nikol neked is mindjárt meg van


----------



## melcsii (2011 Január 14)

Én is tudnék mit csinálni helyette...   De muszáj megcsinálni... Tegnap sütöttem egy tök finom sütit... Meg voltam magammal elégedve, mert előtte ilyet még nem csináltam, csokis-mascarponés süti volt... És elég hamar készen lett...


----------



## Ildikod (2011 Január 14)

Melcsi nagyon ügyes vagy biztos fincsi volt


----------



## Ildikod (2011 Január 14)

nálunk hétvégére goffrit rendeltek


----------



## melcsii (2011 Január 14)

Hú, gofrit már én is úgy csinálnék, de még nem vettem gofrisütőt, így ez addig elmarad... Nem baj... Pótlom addig másmilyen sütikkel...


----------



## Ildikod (2011 Január 14)

szokott lenni akciósan pl a lidlben gofri sütő érdemes akkor venni


----------



## melcsii (2011 Január 14)

Jaja, én is arra várok... Múltkor asszem ott volt, de mire odaértem, addigra már elfogyott...  Na most vagy nem is volt, vagy tényleg olyan sokan mentek venni, vagy csak pár darab volt, és azt előttem elvitték már...


----------



## Ildikod (2011 Január 14)

képzeld én is akartam venni a barátnőm megbízott vele és az akció 2.napján reggel már nem volt


----------



## Ildikod (2011 Január 14)

bennem is felvetődött hogy egyáltalán volt e?


----------



## niccoll (2011 Január 14)

Még a végén unatkoznánk


----------



## melcsii (2011 Január 14)

Sajnos az üzletláncok ezt vevőcsalogatásnak hívják... Hisz bemész az akció miatt, de ha nincs is az adott termék, ha már bementél, akkor nem fogsz üres kézzel távozni, hisz "ha már itt vagyok, akkor veszek egy két dolgot" alapon úgyis vásárolsz... Szóval tuti jó üzleti fogás, csak ez egy kicsit kiszúrás a kedves vásárlóval szemben, hisz nekem jó lett volna az a gofrisütő...


----------



## niccoll (2011 Január 14)

Gofrisütőm nekem van, a héten el is terveztem, hogy sütök, de még sajnos nem jött össze. Nem baj majd a hétvégén.


----------



## Ildikod (2011 Január 14)

gratulálok Nikol


----------



## niccoll (2011 Január 14)

Nah végre elértem. Jut eszembe én kókuszgolyót ígértem a gyermeknek.


----------



## niccoll (2011 Január 14)

Köszi


----------



## brigit11215 (2011 Január 14)

kosz


----------



## melcsii (2011 Január 14)

Gratula Niccoll!!! 

Én ma nem terveztem sütni, de akármi is lehet még a napból...


----------



## niccoll (2011 Január 14)

Lassan mennem kell sajnos. Örülök, hogy megismertelek titeket! Remélem még csacsogunk.


----------



## niccoll (2011 Január 14)

Ma én is pihenést terveztem, meg játékot a gyerekkel. Aztán holnap jöhet a házimunka.


----------



## melcsii (2011 Január 14)

Én is nagyon örülök! Akár még össze is hozhatnánk egy topic-ot majd magunknak és akiknek megtetszünk, hogy csatlakozzon hozzánk...  Hm? Vélemény?


----------



## Ildikod (2011 Január 14)

jó ötlet


----------



## szaniko86 (2011 Január 14)




----------



## Ildikod (2011 Január 14)

most mennem kell sajnos jó hétvégét nektek 
örülök hogy összetalálkoztunk


----------



## melcsii (2011 Január 14)

Topic-ot is csak a 48 óra leteltével tudunk létrehozni?


----------



## niccoll (2011 Január 14)

nekem nem kellett várni 2 napot
már meg tudom nézni amit eddig nem


----------



## melcsii (2011 Január 14)

Jó hétvégét Ildi!

Mi legyen a topic címe? Mert akkor később mindenki tudná már, és akármikor rábukkanhatnánk...


----------



## niccoll (2011 Január 14)

Oké a topicra


----------



## niccoll (2011 Január 14)

így van találj ki valamit és ott találkozunk  valamelyik nap


----------



## melcsii (2011 Január 14)

*Mindenkinek nyitva...*

Azért hoztam létre eme topicot, hogy az újonnan érkezőknek legyen egy olyan közösségi helye, hogyha még egyik topichoz sem tud hozzászólni, de mégis közölne valamit, akkor íme legyen alkalom...
Remélem jó kis csapat jön össze!

Üdv:
Melcsii


----------



## melcsii (2011 Január 14)

Megnyitottam!!!

A topic címe: Mindenkinek nyitva...


----------



## mpiccolo (2011 Január 14)

Üdv! Jelen vagyok én is!


----------



## melcsii (2011 Január 14)

Szia Mpiccolo! 
Üdv körünkben! Nemsokára sikerül Neked is a 20at összeszedni...  Hajrá hozzá!!!


----------



## dorotkin (2011 Január 14)

*haly*

haly


----------



## sentinel49 (2011 Január 14)

köszönöm


----------



## Annamari997 (2011 Január 14)

köszi


----------



## Annamari997 (2011 Január 14)




----------



## Annamari997 (2011 Január 14)




----------



## Annamari997 (2011 Január 14)




----------



## Annamari997 (2011 Január 14)

:/


----------



## Annamari997 (2011 Január 14)

:m


----------



## Petyarm (2011 Január 14)

Hello mindenkinek!


----------



## Petyarm (2011 Január 14)

Mi a helyzet?


----------



## Petyarm (2011 Január 14)

asdddf


----------



## Petyarm (2011 Január 14)

sd


----------



## Petyarm (2011 Január 14)

ggdfef


----------



## Petyarm (2011 Január 14)




----------



## Petyarm (2011 Január 14)

:d


----------



## Petyarm (2011 Január 14)

sdhwh


----------



## Petyarm (2011 Január 14)

snds


----------



## Petyarm (2011 Január 14)

saufh


----------



## Petyarm (2011 Január 14)

shtht


----------



## Petyarm (2011 Január 14)

sgthrhrg


----------



## Petyarm (2011 Január 14)

weukluilu


----------



## Loraine (2011 Január 14)

sziasztok


----------



## Petyarm (2011 Január 14)

qwrwgrh


----------



## Petyarm (2011 Január 14)

csá


----------



## Petyarm (2011 Január 14)

helyzet?


----------



## Petyarm (2011 Január 14)

itt se sok


----------



## Petyarm (2011 Január 14)

asfsdfb


----------



## Petyarm (2011 Január 14)

ghkzjrtggfe


----------



## Petyarm (2011 Január 14)

na csumi


----------



## Annamari997 (2011 Január 14)

:z


----------



## Annamari997 (2011 Január 14)

hello


----------



## Annamari997 (2011 Január 14)

20


----------



## mkormendi (2011 Január 14)

*hello*



Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


 
hello


----------



## mkormendi (2011 Január 14)

hello


----------



## Annamari997 (2011 Január 14)

:É


----------



## Annamari997 (2011 Január 14)

cobarde


----------



## mkormendi (2011 Január 14)

*hi*

hi


----------



## Annamari997 (2011 Január 14)

ezzel még 8 üzi


----------



## mkormendi (2011 Január 14)

szia


----------



## mkormendi (2011 Január 14)

udv mindenkinek


----------



## mkormendi (2011 Január 14)

csak bekoszonok


----------



## mkormendi (2011 Január 14)

hi everyone


----------



## mkormendi (2011 Január 14)

hola


----------



## mkormendi (2011 Január 14)

*wewe*

wewewe


----------



## mkormendi (2011 Január 14)

a


----------



## mkormendi (2011 Január 14)

b


----------



## mkormendi (2011 Január 14)

c


----------



## mkormendi (2011 Január 14)

gg


----------



## Annamari997 (2011 Január 14)

poor


----------



## mkormendi (2011 Január 14)

he


----------



## mkormendi (2011 Január 14)

ddd


----------



## mkormendi (2011 Január 14)

ccccc


----------



## mkormendi (2011 Január 14)

mkmkm


----------



## mkormendi (2011 Január 14)

gygygyg


----------



## mkormendi (2011 Január 14)

fdfdfd


----------



## mkormendi (2011 Január 14)

wwewewewew


----------



## mkormendi (2011 Január 14)

22322323


----------



## Annamari997 (2011 Január 14)

óóó


----------



## Annamari997 (2011 Január 14)

ppp


----------



## Annamari997 (2011 Január 14)

ugylátom mindenki szeretné letudni


----------



## mkormendi (2011 Január 14)

vajon miert nem kapok lehetoseget az oldal hasznalatara?


----------



## Annamari997 (2011 Január 14)

nekem már csak 3 kell


----------



## Annamari997 (2011 Január 14)

lehet zöld az ég és lehet kék a fű


----------



## Annamari997 (2011 Január 14)

en cambio no


----------



## Annamari997 (2011 Január 14)

a tévedes néha jo!!!!


----------



## mkormendi (2011 Január 14)

Mikor kaphatok allando tag statuszt?


----------



## Annamari997 (2011 Január 14)

hajó


----------



## Annamari997 (2011 Január 14)

az a hajó amerikába is így jutott el


----------



## timitobak (2011 Január 14)

Sziaszok!


----------



## timitobak (2011 Január 14)

Köszi a lehetőséget!


----------



## ati999 (2011 Január 14)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


 Üdv nektek!


----------



## ati999 (2011 Január 14)

Üdv nektek!


----------



## ati999 (2011 Január 14)

Üdv Nektek!


----------



## ati999 (2011 Január 14)

Üdv 
!


----------



## ati999 (2011 Január 14)

Üdv!


----------



## ati999 (2011 Január 14)

Köszi!


----------



## ati999 (2011 Január 14)

Na még 15.


----------



## ati999 (2011 Január 14)

Akarom mondani 13


----------



## ati999 (2011 Január 14)

Vagyis 12.


----------



## ati999 (2011 Január 14)

11


----------



## ati999 (2011 Január 14)

10


----------



## ati999 (2011 Január 14)

9


----------



## ati999 (2011 Január 14)

8


----------



## ati999 (2011 Január 14)

7


----------



## ati999 (2011 Január 14)

6


----------



## ati999 (2011 Január 14)

5


----------



## ati999 (2011 Január 14)

4


----------



## ati999 (2011 Január 14)

3


----------



## ati999 (2011 Január 14)

2


----------



## ati999 (2011 Január 14)

1


----------



## ati999 (2011 Január 14)

És még 2 nap.


----------



## Ildikod (2011 Január 14)

Szia Melcsi
De jó hogy megnyitottad
Mi újak tartsunk össze,persze máshol még alig jártam megyek barangolni egy kicsit


----------



## melcsii (2011 Január 14)

Szia Ildi! 

Én is úgy gondolom, hogy újak tartsunk össze...  És persze nem csak újaknak állunk rendelkezésére, hanem mindenkinek, akinek kedve van csatlakozni, beszélgetni... 
Én is most értem haza... Elintéztem még gyors egy csomó dolgot, úgyhogy most jöhet a megérdemelt pihenés (természetesen mosó masát játszom, és rendületlenül megy a mosógép)


----------



## Ildikod (2011 Január 14)

Persze hogy nem csak újak de valahogy olyan jól hangzott
az a baj hogy megint ideragadtam,nézelődöm a xszemes minták között pedig nekem is lenne mit csinálnom


----------



## melcsii (2011 Január 14)

Én is így vagyok vele...  Itt böngészgetek, aztán közben még a cicát is meg kéne fésülnöm, meg egy kicsit rendbe raknom...


----------



## Ildikod (2011 Január 14)

Nekünk is van cica,kutya.Szerencsére a cica olyan jó fajta házi cirmos őt nem kell fésülni.A kutya egy szép spániel hát azt kell kozmetikázni rendesen.Most hogy ilyen olvadós vizes minden a lába hasa alja vizes koszos még mosni is kell séta után.


----------



## melcsii (2011 Január 14)

Hát azt meghiszem... Nálunk cicák közül csak Vörös kijárós, Fehér csak és kizárólag lakásban van tartva... Neki tiltva van a kimenetel... Nagyon féltem... Most is idekucorodott a fotelom mellé...  Itt őriz engem...


----------



## Ildikod (2011 Január 14)

Úgy látom lesz témánk mert én is igen szeretem őket.
Van még egy másik cica is ,őt ősszel befogadtuk mert nagyon későn született és kint biztosan agyon fagyott volna,most hogy már egy kicsit enyhébb az idő ki engedem hogy legyen élménye de csak úgy hogy én is kint vagyok vele de legtöbbször elég hamar bejön mert fázik.


----------



## melcsii (2011 Január 14)

Én megőrülök a cicákért... Volt egy cicám, 15évig volt velem... Amióta az eszemet tudtam, és vissza tudok emlékezni, Ő szerepel az emlékeimben...  De sajnos 15éves korában el kellett altatni, annyira, de annyira sajnáltam... Sok ideig sírtam utána... Aztán eldöntöttem, hogy soha többet nem szeretnék cicát... Pontosan egy évre rá, mire elvesztettem, akkor tört rám az érzés, hogy szeretnék cicát, szükségem van rá, és akkor jött Vörös...  Aztán Fehér pedig 1,5éve része az életemnek...


----------



## Ildikod (2011 Január 14)

Mi eredetileg kutyásak vagyunk.Volt egy nagyon aranyos spánielünk sajnos tavaly áprilisban meghalt mert beteg volt.Annyi a szerencse hogy a "kislánya" aki ide született hozzánk még itt van velünk de ő is már 10 éves.Nagyon nem volt könnyű mert szegény kutyusunk mindenkinek hiányzik a kislányát is nagyon megviselte hogy egyedül maradt.A cica az csak úgy jött és itt maradt vagyis most már nem cica hanem cicák


----------



## melcsii (2011 Január 14)

Én is szeretem a kutyákat... Kutyánk is mindig volt, szintén mióta csak az eszemet tudom, de mikor szintén el kellett altatni a kuvasz kutyánkat, aki nekem a minden volt 11évesen (kutyus volt 11), akkor fordult még nagyobbat a kocka, előtte is inkább cicás voltam, de azóta... Csak a cicák... Pedig tényleg mindenféle állatunk van...  Imádom is őket... 
Most alakítottam át a hálószobát, de a cicák fekhelyét, játékait, mászókáit a helyükön hagytam...  Lassan külön szoba kell már nekik...


----------



## judythf1 (2011 Január 14)

*Sziasztok*

Jo oldalnak tuni, egy ismerosom ajánlotta, de tényleg megérte regisztrálni


----------



## judythf1 (2011 Január 14)

Remélem egy ketto elteli ez a két nap!!


----------



## Zolaci (2011 Január 14)

*A medvék még alusznak, ugye?*

Mi újság a vadonban?


----------



## Ildikod (2011 Január 14)

Na igen ezek az állatkák sok törődést igényelnek meg anyagiakat is,de megéri


----------



## judythf1 (2011 Január 14)

sziasztok mindenki


----------



## Zolaci (2011 Január 14)

Kivel szeretnél kommunikálni?


----------



## melcsii (2011 Január 14)

Hát ja... De megéri... Mert olyan kis hálásak... Lassan megyek, holnap megint leszek.. Légy jó, addig is jó pihit!!!


----------



## Ildikod (2011 Január 14)

SziaIgyekszem én is jönni,és hátha nem csak ketten leszünk.
Neked is jó pihit


----------



## Marcsi mamus (2011 Január 14)

*Köszöntés*

Sziasztok!
Most találtalak meg benneteket teljesen véletlenül.
Üdvözlöm a honlap összes olvasóját.


----------



## mutika59 (2011 Január 14)

A mi csoportunk / vegyes / a: dolgozni szaporán... kezdetű dallal kezd el pakolni.Van , amikor csak egy gyerek fülébe súgom a dalt és ő kezdi el hangosan énekelni. Erre a többiek is folyamatosan bekapcsolódnak az éneklésbe is és a pakolásba is. üdv. mutika 59


----------



## Marcsi mamus (2011 Január 14)

Nekem Pesten van egy tcskóm, igaz már nem fiatal, de imádjuk egymást.Ha meghalja a kocsim hangját a gyerekeim már tudják, hogy anya mindjárt haza ér.
Sajnos a cicánkat el kellet altatni mert nagyon beteg volt, de az idén megint befogadunk 1-2 kicsit. Olyan jól el voltak az udvaron és eggyütt aludtak a kutyaházban. Látom rajta, hogy még mindig hiányzik neki is a cica.
Jó éjt.


----------



## mutika59 (2011 Január 14)

Kedves Bogárhátú! Te zseni vagy!

üdv: mutika


----------



## Dr Justice (2011 Január 14)

Szintén kutyapárti vagyok,nekünk is van egy dobermann kutyusunk imádjuk.....


----------



## mutika59 (2011 Január 14)

Kedves Igike!
bevonuló dal: Már megjöttem ez helyre, vándorbot a kezemben. A versemet, énekemet , mondom kedvemre.Kicsi madár, ha volnék...
vagy ÉZO vagy a bordó könyv .
Hello: mutika


----------



## Laci888 (2011 Január 14)

20


----------



## Laci888 (2011 Január 14)

19


----------



## Laci888 (2011 Január 14)

18


----------



## Laci888 (2011 Január 14)

17


----------



## Laci888 (2011 Január 14)

16


----------



## Laci888 (2011 Január 14)

15


----------



## Laci888 (2011 Január 14)

14


----------



## Laci888 (2011 Január 14)

13


----------



## Laci888 (2011 Január 14)

12


----------



## Laci888 (2011 Január 14)

11


----------



## Laci888 (2011 Január 14)

10


----------



## Laci888 (2011 Január 14)

9


----------



## Laci888 (2011 Január 14)

8


----------



## Laci888 (2011 Január 14)

7


----------



## Laci888 (2011 Január 14)

6


----------



## Laci888 (2011 Január 14)

5


----------



## Laci888 (2011 Január 14)

4


----------



## Laci888 (2011 Január 14)

3


----------



## Laci888 (2011 Január 14)

2


----------



## Laci888 (2011 Január 14)

1


----------



## asdasdfa (2011 Január 14)

Hellóka.


----------



## asdasdfa (2011 Január 14)

Na miért nem vagyok még mindig állandó tag?


----------



## lajcsibadacsony (2011 Január 14)

g


----------



## lajcsibadacsony (2011 Január 14)

ga


----------



## lajcsibadacsony (2011 Január 14)

kiviszem a szemet ha kell


----------



## lajcsibadacsony (2011 Január 14)

Johny Depp 4EVER


----------



## lajcsibadacsony (2011 Január 14)

szeretem a húsosfagyit


----------



## lajcsibadacsony (2011 Január 14)

sssa


----------



## lajcsibadacsony (2011 Január 14)

guguguguguguguguguguggugugu


----------



## lajcsibadacsony (2011 Január 14)

asaassasa


----------



## lajcsibadacsony (2011 Január 14)

Teletábbi MUHA


----------



## lajcsibadacsony (2011 Január 14)

Csak 100 ft és egy héten át ingyen kitakarítok


----------



## lajcsibadacsony (2011 Január 14)

az a te pénztárcád a földön?


----------



## lajcsibadacsony (2011 Január 14)

Justin Bieber nem zenésu


----------



## lajcsibadacsony (2011 Január 14)

Bocsunatkozom


----------



## lajcsibadacsony (2011 Január 14)

mmmmmmmmmrrrrrrrrrrrrrhide


----------



## lajcsibadacsony (2011 Január 14)

Vkinek kell nagy óriásbálna csak 200 ft a készlet erejéig


----------



## lajcsibadacsony (2011 Január 14)

I will survive


----------



## lajcsibadacsony (2011 Január 14)

újtémakgrdseaet


----------



## lajcsibadacsony (2011 Január 14)

I'm adonisz


----------



## lajcsibadacsony (2011 Január 14)

David bowie a félszemű kalózkapitány


----------



## lajcsibadacsony (2011 Január 14)

Vki tudta h Tokióban a házakban is mobilWC waN?


----------



## lajcsibadacsony (2011 Január 14)

"live 4 nothin' or die 4 sumthin'"
raaaaaaaaaaamboooooooooooooo


----------



## lajcsibadacsony (2011 Január 14)

Hasta la visa card, babeh


----------



## lajcsibadacsony (2011 Január 14)

Miért nem indíthatok új témákat? öregem perelni akarok


----------



## lajcsibadacsony (2011 Január 14)

100 FT ért etióp és kínai gyerekek eladók ( makettből ) xD


----------



## lajcsibadacsony (2011 Január 14)

Mik egyiptom őslakói? A múmiák xd


----------



## lajcsibadacsony (2011 Január 14)

Písz bikicsunáj forevör jáng biccs


----------



## lajcsibadacsony (2011 Január 14)

:d


----------



## dtstudio (2011 Január 15)

Budapest 2011.01.15.-én 1°C


----------



## pl1 (2011 Január 15)

miröl irjak


----------



## pl1 (2011 Január 15)

*Jelentett elem*

miröl irjak


----------



## Bacce (2011 Január 15)

Érdekes elképzelés hogy szükséges a húsz hozzászólás de lehet így "csalni" is bár nem akarok negatívkodni, nyilván van oka ennek is.


----------



## Bacce (2011 Január 15)

Mindenesetre nagyon örülök hogy van ez a fórum, gondoltam rá hogy rendes módon is össze tudom szedni azt a húsz hozzászólást, inkább úgy döntöttem hogy majd a következő huszat fogom értelmesen elhasználni.


----------



## Bacce (2011 Január 15)

A szem csarnokvize nem cserélődik az ember élete során soha, sőt, ha esetleg valamiért kifolyna akkor a szervezet immunreakcióval válaszol rá, mintha nem is hozzá tartozna.


----------



## Bacce (2011 Január 15)

Na persze még van pár klasszikus érdekesség a tarsolyomban, mint pl hogy a kacsahápogás nem visszhangzik.


----------



## Bacce (2011 Január 15)

érdekes, mindig azt hittem hogy az echo az magyarul vízhang, pedig visszhang. Shame on me.


----------



## Dr Justice (2011 Január 15)




----------



## Bacce (2011 Január 15)

a lángnak meg nincs árnyéka. Amit az ember lát az a tűzből felszabaduló gázok fénytörése. Tulajdonképpen a tudomány arra se tud válasszal szolgálni hogy mi a tűz, pedig az emberi faj ezt az "eszközt" használja talán a legrégebben.


----------



## Bacce (2011 Január 15)

Tegnap előkerült a gazdálkodj okosan társasjáték itthon, hatalmas élmény volt végigjátszani, meglepett hogy kb 15 éve nem játszottuk de még meglepően sok szabályra emlékeztünk, miközben a múlt heti vizsgára tanultakból alig tudok felidézni.


----------



## Bacce (2011 Január 15)

Néhány idézet amiket kijegyzeteltem magamnak:

A szerelem nem kérdezhet sokat, mert abban a pillanatban, amint elkezdünk gondolkodni, elkezdünk félni is. Megmagyarázhatatlan félelem ez, nem is érdemes megpróbálni szavakba önteni. Talán attól félünk, hogy a másik megvet, hogy visszautasít, hogy megtörik a varázs. Lehet nevetségesen hangzik, de így van. Ezért jobb, ha a szerelem nem kérdez, hanem cselekszik.
Paulo Coelho


----------



## Bacce (2011 Január 15)

Ha csak az elvesztegetett szellemi erőfeszítéseket lehetne a teológia kárára írni, annak is elégnek kellene lennie, hogy számuűzzük a földről, mint az emberiség egyik legnagyobb ellenségét.


----------



## Bacce (2011 Január 15)

Jobb megtenni és megbánni, mint megbánni, hogy nem tettem meg.

Ha tudsz, légy bölcsebb, mint a többi ember, de ne hozd a tudtukra.


----------



## Bacce (2011 Január 15)

A bölcs (...)
alkot, de művét nem birtokolja,
cselekszik, de nem ragaszkodik,
beteljesült művét nem félti,
s mert magának nem őrzi,
el se veszíti.

Ne üvöltsön az akaratod, ha a hatalmad suttogása is elég!


----------



## Bacce (2011 Január 15)

*Jó, ha az embert emlékeztetik rá, hogy a legerősebb is elgyöngülhet, és a legbölcsebb is tévedhet.*

Mindig emlékezz arra, hogy a mindig és a soha két olyan szó, amit soha ne használj.


----------



## Bacce (2011 Január 15)

A szenvedélyek esztelenségét mindig többre becsültem a közöny bölcsességénél.

Nem gáncsolok és nem dicsérek, csupán megfigyelek.


----------



## Bacce (2011 Január 15)

Sose csak a lábad alá nézz! Csak az talál rá a helyes útra, aki a messzi horizontra szögezi a tekintetét.

Önmagunkat csapjuk be, ha életünk magasabb céljait egy olyan viharos érzéstől tesszük függővé, mint a szerelem.


----------



## Bacce (2011 Január 15)

Nem az dönti el, mire viszed, hogy mikor kezded, hanem az, hogy mikor hagyod abba.
Richard Bach

Tanulj meg hallgatni! Akik sokat beszélnek, sokat elárulnak. A bölcs nem beszél anélkül, hogy mondanivalója volna, és akkor is csak keveset.
Hioszi Tatiosz


----------



## Bacce (2011 Január 15)

Az ember annyit ér, amennyit változtat a világon.
André Malraux

Szelídség, mennyivel nagyobb erő mint a nyers erőszak.

Amit magunknak csinálunk, az velünk hal meg. Amit másokért és a világért teszünk, megmarad és halhatatlan.
Albert Pike


----------



## Bacce (2011 Január 15)

Tartsd magad távol azoktól, akik le akarják törni az ambíciódat! A "kis" emberek mindig ezt teszik, de a nagyok éreztetik veled, hogy te is naggyá válhatsz.
Mark Twain

Na ez például egy olyan idézet amit megfogadtam és próbálok is eszerint élni, meglepő hogy mennyi kis emberrel találkoztam, ezért is becsülöm igazán azokat az embereket akikre fel lehet nézni, megteszek mindent hogy én is hasonló legyek.


----------



## Bacce (2011 Január 15)

Az evolúció felőlem elmehet a pokolba. Hatalmas tévedés vagyunk. Egyetlen évszázadnyi közlekedési őrjöngéssel halálos sebet ejtettünk ezen a kedves, életadó bolygón - az egyetlenen az egész Tejúton. A kormány hadat visel a drogok ellen, nem igaz? Akkor menjen neki a kőolajnak is. Beszéljen arról, milyen káros a kőolaj bódulata! Ez aztán a káros bódulat! Ha tankolunk egy keveset az autónkba, akár száz mérföldet is megtehetünk óránként, elüthetjük a szomszéd kutyáját, és cafatokra téphetjük a légkört. Hé, amíg nem lehetünk mások, mint Homo sapiensek, addig mit ugrálunk? Francba az egész szarsággal. Van valakinek egy atombombája? Kinek nincs manapság atombombája?
Kurt Vonnegut


----------



## Bacce (2011 Január 15)

A felhő nem tudja, miért épp erre száll, s miért épp ily sebesen. Érzi a késztetést: most erre van az út. De az ég tudja az okot és a célt minden felhő mögött, s tudni fogod te is, ha elég magasra szállsz, hogy túlláss a láthatáron.

Ha már nyakig szarban vagy, adj hálát Istennek: "Köszönöm, Uram, hogy legalább nem hullámzik!"

Nem mondom, hogy nem tudok nélküled élni, mert tudok. Csak nem akarok.


----------



## Bacce (2011 Január 15)

Mindig van másnap, és az élet lehetőséget ad nekünk arra, hogy jóvátegyük a dolgokat, de ha tévedek, és csak a mai nap van nekünk, szeretném elmondani neked, mennyire szeretlek, és hogy sosem felejtelek el.

Mutasd meg azt, ki nem kerget ábrándokat, s én mutatok egy boldog embert. Ám az ember igazán csak álmában szabad, így van ez rég, s örökre így marad.
Holt költők társasága

“tervezd meg úgy a dolgokat, hogy a hülyék is tudják használni. Utána csak hülyék fogják használni.”


----------



## Bacce (2011 Január 15)

Ha jól látom megvan a húsz hozzászólásom, továbbiakban remélem sikerült a jelenlétemnél többel is hozzájárulni a közösséghez. Sziasztok, Bacce vagyok.


----------



## mikcsi1969 (2011 Január 15)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg



helló


----------



## mikcsi1969 (2011 Január 15)

helló


----------



## mikcsi1969 (2011 Január 15)

Tetszik ez az oldal.


----------



## mikcsi1969 (2011 Január 15)

Szia Mikcsi


----------



## mikcsi1969 (2011 Január 15)

Hogy vagy?


----------



## mikcsi1969 (2011 Január 15)

Mi ez a név?


----------



## mikcsi1969 (2011 Január 15)

Hol van Somoskőújfalu?


----------



## mikcsi1969 (2011 Január 15)

Miért?


----------



## mikcsi1969 (2011 Január 15)

Mi ez a fórum


----------



## mikcsi1969 (2011 Január 15)

Jó ez az oldal


----------



## mikcsi1969 (2011 Január 15)

canadahun


----------



## mikcsi1969 (2011 Január 15)

miéert pont az


----------



## mikcsi1969 (2011 Január 15)

tag vagy


----------



## mikcsi1969 (2011 Január 15)

tag vagy-e


----------



## mikcsi1969 (2011 Január 15)

tetszik


----------



## mikcsi1969 (2011 Január 15)

de


----------



## mikcsi1969 (2011 Január 15)

17


----------



## mikcsi1969 (2011 Január 15)

tizennyolc


----------



## mikcsi1969 (2011 Január 15)

tizenkilenc


----------



## mikcsi1969 (2011 Január 15)

húsz


----------



## kurzormozgató (2011 Január 15)

Sziasztok!


----------



## hiawatha (2011 Január 15)

*Magyarország megyéi*

Bács-Kiskun


----------



## hiawatha (2011 Január 15)

*Magyarország megyéi*

Baranya


----------



## hiawatha (2011 Január 15)

Békés


----------



## hiawatha (2011 Január 15)

Borsod-Abaúj-Zemplén


----------



## hiawatha (2011 Január 15)

Csongrád


----------



## hiawatha (2011 Január 15)

Fejér


----------



## Évi mami (2011 Január 15)

sziasztok!


----------



## Évi mami (2011 Január 15)

Jó hogy vagytok.


----------



## Évi mami (2011 Január 15)

Heves


----------



## Évi mami (2011 Január 15)

4


----------



## Évi mami (2011 Január 15)

már5


----------



## Évi mami (2011 Január 15)

már fogy


----------



## Évi mami (2011 Január 15)

de lassan


----------



## Évi mami (2011 Január 15)

8


----------



## Évi mami (2011 Január 15)

én is hiszek a napban


----------



## Évi mami (2011 Január 15)

11


----------



## Évi mami (2011 Január 15)

12


----------



## Évi mami (2011 Január 15)

sok ez a 20


----------



## Évi mami (2011 Január 15)

13


----------



## Évi mami (2011 Január 15)

jó kérdés, miért pont 20?


----------



## Évi mami (2011 Január 15)

és miért 48 óra?


----------



## Évi mami (2011 Január 15)

17


----------



## Évi mami (2011 Január 15)

:


----------



## Évi mami (2011 Január 15)

mákvirág81 hol vagy?


----------



## Évi mami (2011 Január 15)

:55:


----------



## Évi mami (2011 Január 15)

:ugrás:


----------



## Évi mami (2011 Január 15)

bocs :ugras:


----------



## Évi mami (2011 Január 15)

az üzenet mennyiség már meg van,már csak a hátralévő 24 órának kell eltelni!!!


----------



## Évi mami (2011 Január 15)

a link segítsége jól jött!!


----------



## grp (2011 Január 15)

még pár óra, Évi mami


----------



## grp (2011 Január 15)

kitartás


----------



## grp (2011 Január 15)

nekem gyújtögetés


----------



## grp (2011 Január 15)

...mint a régi szép időkben...


----------



## doller (2011 Január 15)

Sziasztok!


----------



## grp (2011 Január 15)

...vagy millió évvel ezelőtt...


----------



## grp (2011 Január 15)

szia doller


----------



## grp (2011 Január 15)

...amikor mindenki gyalog járt...


----------



## hiawatha (2011 Január 15)

*Magyarország megyéi*

Hajdú-Bihar


----------



## grp (2011 Január 15)

...és a fő probléma a kaja volt...


----------



## hiawatha (2011 Január 15)

Heves


----------



## hiawatha (2011 Január 15)

Jász-Nagykun-Szolnok


----------



## grp (2011 Január 15)

hajdó-bihar a duna-tisza közén található


----------



## grp (2011 Január 15)

vagy tévedtem?


----------



## hiawatha (2011 Január 15)

Komárom


----------



## hiawatha (2011 Január 15)

Nógrád


----------



## grp (2011 Január 15)

még pár post...


----------



## hiawatha (2011 Január 15)

Pest


----------



## hiawatha (2011 Január 15)

Somogy


----------



## grp (2011 Január 15)

ne NÓGass RÁM...


----------



## hiawatha (2011 Január 15)

Szabolcs-Szarmár-Bereg


----------



## hiawatha (2011 Január 15)

Tolna


----------



## hiawatha (2011 Január 15)

Vas


----------



## grp (2011 Január 15)

szarmár nem jó, inkább szatmár


----------



## hiawatha (2011 Január 15)

Veszprém


----------



## grp (2011 Január 15)

vas az fém


----------



## hiawatha (2011 Január 15)

Zala


----------



## grp (2011 Január 15)

nem veszek prémet


----------



## grp (2011 Január 15)

asszem megvan az minimum


----------



## hiawatha (2011 Január 15)

Budapest (város)


----------



## hiawatha (2011 Január 15)

Valamelyik kimaradt


----------



## Elondrius (2011 Január 15)

Üdv mindenkinek!


----------



## szeszkocska (2011 Január 15)

he.


----------



## implildi (2011 Január 15)

Üdvözlök mindenkit!


----------



## implildi (2011 Január 15)

Az idő pénz.


----------



## implildi (2011 Január 15)

Ráadásul se időm, se pénzem.


----------



## implildi (2011 Január 15)

Mit tehet ilyenkor az ember?


----------



## implildi (2011 Január 15)

Gondolkodik, hogy mi tévő is legyen.

Vagy mégsem gondolkodik.


----------



## implildi (2011 Január 15)

De ha mégis gondolkodik, akkor többféle eredményre is juthat.


----------



## implildi (2011 Január 15)

Kikérheti magának az idióta közhelyeket (lásd: az idő pénz).


----------



## Walaki75 (2011 Január 15)

Sziasztok!
Én is az "értelmes hozzászólásokra" gyúrok!


----------



## implildi (2011 Január 15)

Persze ott a lehetőség, hogy azért szeresse a közhelyeket.


----------



## implildi (2011 Január 15)

És ha már szereti őket, biztosan megragadja az alkalmat, hogy még többet sorjázzon közülük.


----------



## implildi (2011 Január 15)

Úgymint: A pénz nem boldogít.


----------



## implildi (2011 Január 15)

Jó munkához idő kell.


----------



## implildi (2011 Január 15)

Pénz beszél, kutya ugat.


----------



## implildi (2011 Január 15)

A tudás hatalom.


----------



## implildi (2011 Január 15)

A pénz megront.


----------



## implildi (2011 Január 15)

A pénz a bűn melegágya.


----------



## implildi (2011 Január 15)

A pénzzel nehéz bánni.


----------



## implildi (2011 Január 15)

Azt kapod, amit megérdemelsz.


----------



## implildi (2011 Január 15)

A világ összes pénze sem elég arra, hogy mindenkinek jusson belőle.


----------



## implildi (2011 Január 15)

A másik lehetőség a közhelyek sorjázásán túl, hogy az ember nekiáll, és dolgozik.


----------



## implildi (2011 Január 15)

Ideje nem biztos, hogy lesz, de talán valamennyi pénze igen.


----------



## Csincsijja (2011 Január 15)

én is most szedegetem össze a 20 hozzászólást, de jó, mert közben megismerem az egész fórumot


----------



## cence (2011 Január 15)

nekem


----------



## yilisa (2011 Január 15)

hello


----------



## yilisa (2011 Január 15)

civilization is built on a number of ultimate principles... respect for human life, the equality of all good citizens before the law... or, in a word, justice.


----------



## yilisa (2011 Január 15)

Szerelmemért föláldozom / Az életet, / Szabadságért föláldozom / Szerelmemet. --Petőfi Sándor.


----------



## yilisa (2011 Január 15)

Isten, áldd meg a magyart


----------



## yilisa (2011 Január 15)

Reszket a bokor, mert 
Madárka szállott rá.


----------



## yilisa (2011 Január 15)

Reszket a lelkem, mert 
Eszembe jutottál, 
Eszembe jutottál, 
Kicsiny kis leányka, 
Te a nagy világnak 
Legnagyobb gyémántja!


----------



## yilisa (2011 Január 15)

Teli van a Duna, 
Tán még ki is szalad.


----------



## yilisa (2011 Január 15)

*Reszket a bokor*

Szivemben is alig 
Fér meg az indulat. 
Szeretsz, rózsaszálam? 
Én ugyan szeretlek, 
Apád-anyád nálam 
Jobban nem szerethet.


----------



## yilisa (2011 Január 15)

Mikor együtt voltunk, 
Tudom, hogy szerettél.


----------



## yilisa (2011 Január 15)

Akkor meleg nyár volt, 
Most tél van, hideg tél. 
Hogyha már nem szeretsz, 
Az Isten áldjon meg, 
De ha még szeretsz, úgy, 
Ezerszer áldjon meg!


----------



## yilisa (2011 Január 15)

Ocirc;sz van és peregnek a sárgult levelek
　　Meghalt a f&ouml;ld&ouml;n az emberi szeretet


----------



## yilisa (2011 Január 15)

Bánatos k&ouml;nnyekkel zokog az &ouml;szi szél
　　Szívem már új tavaszt nem vár és nem remél


----------



## yilisa (2011 Január 15)

Hiába sírok és hiába szenvedek
　　Szívtelen rosszak és kapzsik az emberek...


----------



## yilisa (2011 Január 15)

Meghalt a szeretet!
　　Vége a világnak, vége a reménynek


----------



## yilisa (2011 Január 15)

Városok pusztulnak, srapnelek zenélnek
　　Emberek vérét&ocirc;l piros a tarka rét


----------



## yilisa (2011 Január 15)

Halottak fekszenek az úton szerteszét
　　Még egyszer elmondom csendben az imámat:


----------



## Syszu (2011 Január 15)

Tényleg nem könnyű eligazodni, összeszedni a 20 hozzászólást, ha az ember értelmes dolgokat akar leírni. Arra tényleg valóban jók ezek a hozzászólások, hogy az ember tényleg megismerkedik ezzel az oldallal.


----------



## yilisa (2011 Január 15)

Uram, az emberek gyarlók és hibáznak...
　　Vége a világnak!


----------



## yilisa (2011 Január 15)

Ｓzabadsag,szerelem!


----------



## yilisa (2011 Január 15)

E kettőkell nekem.


----------



## gerika65 (2011 Január 15)

Jártam sokat Canadában munkám során, de nem is tudtam, hogy milyen klassz kis magyar közösség van ott.


----------



## yilisa (2011 Január 15)

Szerelmemert f&ouml;laldozom


----------



## yilisa (2011 Január 15)

Az eletet,Szabadsagert f&ouml;laldozom Szerelmemet


----------



## gerika65 (2011 Január 15)

Én már egy fél éve szeretnék tag lenni, de valahogy nem jött még össze.


----------



## gerika65 (2011 Január 15)

*baromfipárizsi*

pár,rizs, rom,fi, fivér,barométer, barát, kabát,


----------



## gerika65 (2011 Január 15)

lábas


----------



## hunyas (2011 Január 15)

thnx,


----------



## hunyas (2011 Január 15)

Szia! Búék!


----------



## hunyas (2011 Január 15)

jó


----------



## hunyas (2011 Január 15)

1


----------



## hunyas (2011 Január 15)

2


----------



## hunyas (2011 Január 15)

3


----------



## hunyas (2011 Január 15)

él a úr!


----------



## hunyas (2011 Január 15)

4 jó


----------



## hunyas (2011 Január 15)

6?


----------



## hunyas (2011 Január 15)

7


----------



## hunyas (2011 Január 15)

8


----------



## hunyas (2011 Január 15)

üdv mindenkinek


----------



## hunyas (2011 Január 15)

9


----------



## hunyas (2011 Január 15)

10


----------



## hunyas (2011 Január 15)

nem értem .... már írtam 20 üzenetet mégsem számlálja


----------



## hunyas (2011 Január 15)




----------



## hunyas (2011 Január 15)

14


----------



## hunyas (2011 Január 15)

18


----------



## hunyas (2011 Január 15)

19


----------



## hunyas (2011 Január 15)

20


----------



## hunyas (2011 Január 15)

hát ez van


----------



## hunyas (2011 Január 15)

22


----------



## hunyas (2011 Január 15)

23


----------



## Zsoccc (2011 Január 15)

Üdvözletem


----------



## Zsoccc (2011 Január 15)

Remélem


----------



## Zsoccc (2011 Január 15)

ez


----------



## Zsoccc (2011 Január 15)

senkinek


----------



## Zsoccc (2011 Január 15)

nem


----------



## Zsoccc (2011 Január 15)

okoz


----------



## Zsoccc (2011 Január 15)

gondot.


----------



## Zsoccc (2011 Január 15)

Az ipafai


----------



## Zsoccc (2011 Január 15)

papnak


----------



## Zsoccc (2011 Január 15)

fa pipája


----------



## Zsoccc (2011 Január 15)

van,


----------



## Zsoccc (2011 Január 15)

mert


----------



## koala13 (2011 Január 15)

sziasztok!


----------



## Zsoccc (2011 Január 15)

az ipafai


----------



## Zsoccc (2011 Január 15)

fapipa


----------



## Zsoccc (2011 Január 15)

az


----------



## koala13 (2011 Január 15)

álmos vagyok :-(


----------



## Zsoccc (2011 Január 15)

papi


----------



## Zsoccc (2011 Január 15)

fapipa!


----------



## Zsoccc (2011 Január 15)

az idő teszi!


----------



## koala13 (2011 Január 15)

amúgy jó az oldal


----------



## Zsoccc (2011 Január 15)

bár legalább nincs olyan hideg


----------



## Zsoccc (2011 Január 15)

bizony jó


----------



## sszanduss (2011 Január 15)




----------



## sszanduss (2011 Január 15)

sziasztok!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sszanduss (2011 Január 15)

Hogy vagytok?


----------



## sszanduss (2011 Január 15)

Én sajnos betegen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Zsoccc (2011 Január 15)

itt vagyunk


----------



## sszanduss (2011 Január 15)




----------



## sszanduss (2011 Január 15)

Azt hittem senki nem reagál!!!


----------



## holde (2011 Január 15)

Sziasztok!


----------



## sszanduss (2011 Január 15)

de te itt vagy Zsoccc


----------



## sszanduss (2011 Január 15)

szia holde


----------



## Zsoccc (2011 Január 15)

igen, itt vagyok


----------



## sszanduss (2011 Január 15)




----------



## Zsoccc (2011 Január 15)

de a csatolt fájlokat még mindig nem engedi


----------



## sszanduss (2011 Január 15)

Nekem se, pont ezt akartam kérdezni, hogy miért nem??!!!!


----------



## Eyetyrant (2011 Január 15)

Üdv Mindenkinek!


----------



## sszanduss (2011 Január 15)

üdv neked is Eyetyrant!

Megvan Zsoccc, azért nem enged letölteni, mert sima tagok vagyunk, és csak állandó tagoknak engedi a letöltést!!!!


----------



## Zsoccc (2011 Január 15)

de ennek a feltétele a 20 hozzászólás és a 48 óránál régebbi tagság, ez pedig már megvan


----------



## sszanduss (2011 Január 15)

tudom, de van egy ilyen a fórum szabályok között: 
"A Fórum közösség biztonságának értekében új felhasználóknak a harmincadik hozzászólásuk megírásáig nincs témanyitási joguk. "


----------



## sszanduss (2011 Január 15)

Lehet, hogy ez vonatkozik a fájlokra, nem????
Vagy akkor nem tudom!


----------



## sszanduss (2011 Január 15)

...a fájlokra is!


----------



## Zsoccc (2011 Január 15)

nem tudom


----------



## Zsoccc (2011 Január 15)

remélem azért hamarosan lehetőségünk nyílik a fájlok megnyitására is


----------



## Zsoccc (2011 Január 15)

no addig eszek valamit


----------



## sszanduss (2011 Január 15)

én is remélem, tölteni már töltöttem fel pár dolgot, de jó lenne megnyitni is


----------



## sszanduss (2011 Január 15)

jó étvágyat


----------



## sszanduss (2011 Január 15)

majd lesz valami


----------



## Bakkerkalacs (2011 Január 15)

Sziasztok! Én is új vagyok még! Hol látom, hogy hány hozzászólásom van? (Nem mintha nem tudnám fejből, hogy mennyire kevés)


----------



## sszanduss (2011 Január 15)

Nekem lett igazam Zsoccc, 30 hozzászolás kell és után a engedi a letöltést!


----------



## sszanduss (2011 Január 15)

hááát, hajrá Bakkerkalacs!!!!!30 még messze van, de nemsokára vissza jövök


----------



## bibas (2011 Január 15)

Most regisztráltam, ismerkedem a rendszerrel.


----------



## Bakkerkalacs (2011 Január 15)

Sziasztok! Nekünk egy kis UV (utcai vegyes) és egy juhász kutyánk van! Az egyik mindig csavarog, a másik pedig rengeteget eszik....


----------



## Zsoccc (2011 Január 15)

sszanduss nekem még nincs annyi, de megkaptam az állandó tagságot, gondolom némi idő kell, hogy elteljen a 20 hozzászólás után


----------



## bibas (2011 Január 15)

Fűben, fában van az orvosság!


----------



## Bakkerkalacs (2011 Január 15)

Uhh, tényleg messze van... Nem baj, addig kiismerem az oldalt  Vannak jó témák!


----------



## Bakkerkalacs (2011 Január 15)

Zsocc,te hogyhogy 2008-ban regiztél és még "csak" ennyi hozzászólásod van (ami persze hozzám képest temérdek)? Törlődik? Vagy csak olvastál?


----------



## bibas (2011 Január 15)

Rakott burgonya.


----------



## bibas (2011 Január 15)

Cserépkályha a világ legjobb fűtési rendszere.


----------



## bibas (2011 Január 15)

Sziasztok én is új vagyok itt. Tényleg sok sok dolgot meg lehet itt találni.


----------



## bibas (2011 Január 15)

Úgy látszik nagyon sokat fogom használni.


----------



## sszanduss (2011 Január 15)

lehet, na mindegy az a lényeg, hogy megvan mindegyönknek!!!

Bakkerkalacs, ne izgulj, hamar meglesz! Én ma szedtem össze!!!!


----------



## bibas (2011 Január 15)

Valaki légyszi mondja meg,hogy ide feltölteni is lehet-e.


----------



## Nikó51 (2011 Január 15)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Nikó51 (2011 Január 15)

Végül is hány hozzászólás kell?


----------



## Bakkerkalacs (2011 Január 15)

Végül is tényleg hamar megy


----------



## Nikó51 (2011 Január 15)

Én még most sem tudok igazán bámészkodni...


----------



## Nikó51 (2011 Január 15)

Na, akkor próbálkozzunk!


----------



## Bakkerkalacs (2011 Január 15)

Ja, és honnan tudom meg h állandó tag lettem? Csak a státusz változik a nevem alatt?


----------



## bibas (2011 Január 15)

mindenkinek boldog új évet


----------



## bibas (2011 Január 15)

kérés: nótár maryiross színű ruha


----------



## bibas (2011 Január 15)

Ez tényleg dúrva.


----------



## Nikó51 (2011 Január 15)

Ez egy jó kérdés!


----------



## bibas (2011 Január 15)

A vakbél, ami a dokiknak olykor csak egy rutin műtét,az sajnos tud nagy galibákat is okozni.


----------



## Nikó51 (2011 Január 15)

Valószínűleg csak az.


----------



## bibas (2011 Január 15)

ez dúrva


----------



## Nikó51 (2011 Január 15)

Szerintem értesítést nem kapsz róla. ))


----------



## Nikó51 (2011 Január 15)

Na, megyek, most nincs több időm.


----------



## peti7911 (2011 Január 15)

1


----------



## Nikó51 (2011 Január 15)

Szép estét Mindenkinek!


----------



## peti7911 (2011 Január 15)

2


----------



## bibas (2011 Január 15)

nagyon király ez az oldal


----------



## bibas (2011 Január 15)

imádom


----------



## bibas (2011 Január 15)

szerettem volna egy hegedűt,de nem kaptam meg sajnos


----------



## bibas (2011 Január 15)

majd talán idén,vagy húsvétra


----------



## bibas (2011 Január 15)

és mi legyen a holnapi?


----------



## sszanduss (2011 Január 15)

Nikó 51 neked is szép estét!!!Bakkerkalacs már állandó tag vagy, a neved alatt jelzi ki!!!!


----------



## Noccka (2011 Január 15)

Sziasztok


----------



## Bakkerkalacs (2011 Január 15)

Wáhááá, de jó! Na, akkor szép estét mindenkinek! Megyek bámészkodni


----------



## sszanduss (2011 Január 15)

szia Bakkerkalacs, jó bámészkodást

szia Noccka


----------



## sszanduss (2011 Január 15)

Mindenkinek szép estét!!!!!!!!!!!!!sziasztok


----------



## szolgabi (2011 Január 15)

sszanduss írta:


> Mindenkinek szép estét!!!!!!!!!!!!!sziasztok



Köszi. Neked is!


----------



## szolgabi (2011 Január 15)

Köszi. Neked is!


----------



## bibas (2011 Január 15)

Üdv mindenkinek.


----------



## melcsii (2011 Január 15)

Sziasztok!

De örülök, hogy jöttetek...  Örömmel látunk itt kedves Marcsi, Justice, Bakkerkalacs! 
Az én kis Fehérem is olyan, hogy megismeri a kocsi hangját... Ha megállok a ház előtt, lehet, hogy előtte aludt, de egyből fut a bejárati ajtóhoz, és addig nyivákol, míg be nem jövök a házba... Ez akkor ciki, mikor néha néha egyszer éjjel érek haza... :S


----------



## szolgabi (2011 Január 15)

Szép napot!


----------



## katimami57 (2011 Január 15)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


Én szeretnék hozászólni de nem találom a témát
üdv.katimami57


----------



## katimami57 (2011 Január 15)

Abigel573 írta:


> Kreáltam egy mindegy mit ír be szóláncot a kezdőknek... azt se használják...
> Talán túl egyszerű.



vagy nem 
katimami


----------



## katimami57 (2011 Január 15)

durcy írta:


> Nagyon segitö kész vagy de ilyen egy jó moderator.kiss


Köszi,hogy segitel
üdv:kati


----------



## nagybotond (2011 Január 15)

1


----------



## nagybotond (2011 Január 15)

2


----------



## nagybotond (2011 Január 15)

3


----------



## nagybotond (2011 Január 15)

4


----------



## nagybotond (2011 Január 15)

5


----------



## nagybotond (2011 Január 15)

6


----------



## nagybotond (2011 Január 15)

7


----------



## nagybotond (2011 Január 15)

8


----------



## nagybotond (2011 Január 15)

9


----------



## nagybotond (2011 Január 15)

10


----------



## nagybotond (2011 Január 15)

11


----------



## nagybotond (2011 Január 15)

12


----------



## nagybotond (2011 Január 15)

13


----------



## nagybotond (2011 Január 15)

14


----------



## nagybotond (2011 Január 15)

15


----------



## nagybotond (2011 Január 15)

16


----------



## nagybotond (2011 Január 15)

17


----------



## nagybotond (2011 Január 15)

18


----------



## nagybotond (2011 Január 15)

19


----------



## nagybotond (2011 Január 15)

20


----------



## LexHandy (2011 Január 15)

*Az Ovizsaru feltöltés használhatatlan.*



phillrudd írta:


> Ovizsaru (Kindergarten Cop, 1990)
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Sajnos, mivel az Ovizsaru mindkét része (CD1 és CD2 is) crc hibás, ezért használhatatlanok. Töröltem mind a 1,5 GB-nyi anyagot! :98:


----------



## nagybotond (2011 Január 15)

21


----------



## tkika (2011 Január 15)

szép estét!


----------



## atti7699 (2011 Január 15)

*kérdés*

szia,bocs de még uj vagyok itt,,zenét lehet zip -be is feltölteni??


----------



## atti7699 (2011 Január 15)

A Máté Péternek rengeteg jo száma van,,köszönöm


----------



## atti7699 (2011 Január 15)

nekem megvan mp3-ban,ének nélkül,,mihelyt mtudom feltöltöm oké??


----------



## atti7699 (2011 Január 15)

A Liszter Sanyi nagyon jo,,szeretem


----------



## atti7699 (2011 Január 15)

ez a helyzet jaj de nehéz cimü szám,,vagyis midi vagy mp3 alap magvan valakinekÍ??


----------



## atti7699 (2011 Január 15)

mulatos magyar midieid nincsenek véletlenül??


----------



## wgffwgf (2011 Január 15)

sziasztok!
*beköszön*


----------



## atti7699 (2011 Január 15)

fl studion nem igazodok ki,,tudsz segiteni??


----------



## atti7699 (2011 Január 15)

tudnál valamilyen programot ami az mp3-at transponálja??konvertálja??köszi elöre is


----------



## atti7699 (2011 Január 15)

szetm szülinapos zene,,midi is van jobb


----------



## atti7699 (2011 Január 15)

sikerült a számot megszerezni??


----------



## atti7699 (2011 Január 15)

hogyan csatoljátok a fájlokat nem értem nekem nem megy sajna,,segitetek??


----------



## atti7699 (2011 Január 15)

roma mixed nincsen véletlenül??


----------



## atti7699 (2011 Január 15)

*midi,,mp3*

ha valakinek kell mulatos midi vagy mp3 zenei alap csak irja meg nyugodtan hogy mi kell,,,segitek


----------



## atti7699 (2011 Január 15)

*midik*

mulatos mp3 zenei alapok,,,tetszik??


----------



## atti7699 (2011 Január 15)

köszike ezek tök jok


----------



## atti7699 (2011 Január 15)

lehet le is tölteni a zenei alapokat vagy csak felfele engedi??


----------



## atti7699 (2011 Január 15)

Szécsi Pál remek elöado volt


----------



## atti7699 (2011 Január 15)

operetteket szeretnék zenei alap,,vann valakinek??


----------



## Mirmi (2011 Január 15)

kellemes napot mindenkinek


----------



## Bridzsita (2011 Január 15)

Őrületes mintatenger. Remélem ha összegyűlik a 20 hozzászólásom megis tekinthetem és majd gyarapíthatom. Előre is köszi.


----------



## Paraatesz (2011 Január 15)

Szevasztok Srácok !!!!

Véletlenül pattant ki az agyamból, hogy rákeresek itt a "humor" és "kabaré" szavakra - hála Istennek - és már minimum 4 órája szemezgetek itt ! Köszönöm mindenkinek....

Szeretném kérni hogyha valakinek meg lenne jó minőségben az alábbi jelenet(ek):
Katona : Gyöngykavics 1-2 ( "Anyusszíííí, nemiszóóók !!!" )
MNBK : Telepohár 1-2 ( "Majd én elmondom mi volt !" )

Köcce előre is !!!! Üdv


----------



## ildiko1973 (2011 Január 16)

kiss


----------



## dtstudio (2011 Január 16)

Budapest 2011.01.16.-án 1°C


----------



## birzsolesz (2011 Január 16)

Végre sikerült regisztrálnom...


----------



## peti7911 (2011 Január 16)

2


----------



## peti7911 (2011 Január 16)

3


----------



## peti7911 (2011 Január 16)

4


----------



## peti7911 (2011 Január 16)

8.19


----------



## peti7911 (2011 Január 16)

8.20


----------



## peti7911 (2011 Január 16)

Filozófusbotrány


----------



## peti7911 (2011 Január 16)

Rendkívüli


----------



## peti7911 (2011 Január 16)

Parádés


----------



## peti7911 (2011 Január 16)

8.22


----------



## peti7911 (2011 Január 16)

1100


----------



## peti7911 (2011 Január 16)

2013


----------



## peti7911 (2011 Január 16)

fejlődik


----------



## peti7911 (2011 Január 16)

8.23


----------



## peti7911 (2011 Január 16)

8.24


----------



## peti7911 (2011 Január 16)

8.25


----------



## peti7911 (2011 Január 16)

Megvan a 20!!!


----------



## Rookie (2011 Január 16)

7


----------



## Rookie (2011 Január 16)

10


----------



## Rookie (2011 Január 16)

11


----------



## Rookie (2011 Január 16)

12


----------



## Rookie (2011 Január 16)

qwert


----------



## Rookie (2011 Január 16)

14


----------



## Rookie (2011 Január 16)

15


----------



## evclio (2011 Január 16)

1


----------



## evclio (2011 Január 16)

2


----------



## evclio (2011 Január 16)

3


----------



## evclio (2011 Január 16)

4


----------



## evclio (2011 Január 16)

5


----------



## evclio (2011 Január 16)

6


----------



## evclio (2011 Január 16)

7


----------



## evclio (2011 Január 16)

8


----------



## evclio (2011 Január 16)

9


----------



## evclio (2011 Január 16)

10


----------



## evclio (2011 Január 16)

11


----------



## evclio (2011 Január 16)

12


----------



## evclio (2011 Január 16)

13


----------



## evclio (2011 Január 16)

14


----------



## evclio (2011 Január 16)

15


----------



## evclio (2011 Január 16)

16


----------



## evclio (2011 Január 16)

17


----------



## evclio (2011 Január 16)

18


----------



## evclio (2011 Január 16)

19


----------



## evclio (2011 Január 16)

Köszönöm


----------



## molnar_lajos (2011 Január 16)

*nagyon jó*

Őrülten jó kösz szépen


----------



## molnar_lajos (2011 Január 16)

Minden super


----------



## molnar_lajos (2011 Január 16)

tetszik ez az oldal


----------



## molnar_lajos (2011 Január 16)

ok


----------



## molnar_lajos (2011 Január 16)

szép


----------



## molnar_lajos (2011 Január 16)

toltok fel meno kottakat


----------



## molnar_lajos (2011 Január 16)

és saját szerzeményeket


----------



## molnar_lajos (2011 Január 16)

naon szeretem a váradi romacafet


----------



## molnar_lajos (2011 Január 16)

ha valakinek van tőlük kottája az elküldené


----------



## molnar_lajos (2011 Január 16)

naon megköszönném


----------



## molnar_lajos (2011 Január 16)

menő


----------



## molnar_lajos (2011 Január 16)

oké


----------



## molnar_lajos (2011 Január 16)

llllll


----------



## molnar_lajos (2011 Január 16)




----------



## molnar_lajos (2011 Január 16)

:i


----------



## molnar_lajos (2011 Január 16)

16


----------



## molnar_lajos (2011 Január 16)

17


----------



## molnar_lajos (2011 Január 16)

nem sokkára meg le


----------



## molnar_lajos (2011 Január 16)

még 2 kicsi


----------



## molnar_lajos (2011 Január 16)

végre meg van


----------



## molnar_lajos (2011 Január 16)

zene


----------



## flatron86 (2011 Január 16)

*helloh*



Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


szia


----------



## flatron86 (2011 Január 16)

mizujs


----------



## flatron86 (2011 Január 16)

3


----------



## flatron86 (2011 Január 16)

4


----------



## flatron86 (2011 Január 16)

5


----------



## flatron86 (2011 Január 16)

6


----------



## flatron86 (2011 Január 16)

7


----------



## flatron86 (2011 Január 16)

8


----------



## molnar_lajos (2011 Január 16)

:d


----------



## atti7699 (2011 Január 16)

de miért nem engedi??nagy mérete talán??amugy nagyon jo kis szám


----------



## ssirkan (2011 Január 16)

A segítség annál jobban jön, minél hamarább érkezik.


----------



## ssirkan (2011 Január 16)

_Azért eszünk, hogy éljünk, nem azért élünk, hogy együnk_.


----------



## ssirkan (2011 Január 16)

_Az esőcsepp kivájja a követ, de nem erővel, hanem gyakori eséssel._


----------



## ssirkan (2011 Január 16)

_Ember vagyok, és úgy gondolom, hogy nem idegen tőlem semmi emberi._


----------



## ssirkan (2011 Január 16)

_Nem az iskolának, hanem az életnek tanulunk_.


----------



## ssirkan (2011 Január 16)

_A szó elszáll, az írás megmarad._


----------



## flatron86 (2011 Január 16)

6


----------



## flatron86 (2011 Január 16)

7


----------



## flatron86 (2011 Január 16)

8


----------



## flatron86 (2011 Január 16)

9


----------



## flatron86 (2011 Január 16)

13


----------



## flatron86 (2011 Január 16)

14


----------



## flatron86 (2011 Január 16)

15


----------



## flatron86 (2011 Január 16)

16


----------



## flatron86 (2011 Január 16)

17


----------



## flatron86 (2011 Január 16)

18


----------



## ssirkan (2011 Január 16)

Az idők változnak és mi változunk velük.


----------



## flatron86 (2011 Január 16)

19


----------



## flatron86 (2011 Január 16)

20


----------



## flatron86 (2011 Január 16)

21


----------



## ssirkan (2011 Január 16)

_Ismétlés a tudás anyja._


----------



## ssirkan (2011 Január 16)

Nem a szakáll teszi a filozófust.


----------



## ssirkan (2011 Január 16)

Egyetértéssel a kicsik is naggyá lesznek, a széthúzástól a legnagyobbak is elenyésznek.


----------



## ssirkan (2011 Január 16)

Az ízlésekről nem lehet vitázni.


----------



## ssirkan (2011 Január 16)

Vannak különös szenvedélyek a világon


----------



## ssirkan (2011 Január 16)

Amíg sikeres leszel, sok barátot fogsz számlálni, amint beborul fölötted az ég, magadra maradsz.


----------



## ssirkan (2011 Január 16)

A megtörténtet meg nem történtté tenni nem lehet.


----------



## ssirkan (2011 Január 16)

Addig örüljünk, amíg fiatalok vagyuk.


----------



## viccsike (2011 Január 16)

Hali


----------



## ssirkan (2011 Január 16)

A tisztségek megváltoztatják az erkölcsöket, ritkán teszik jobbá.


----------



## ssirkan (2011 Január 16)

viccsike: szia, mizujs?


----------



## zotyaaaaaa (2011 Január 16)

Szasztok! Új vagyok ezen az oldalon


----------



## zotyaaaaaa (2011 Január 16)

Unatkozom!


----------



## zotyaaaaaa (2011 Január 16)

Milyen szép napunk van!


----------



## zotyaaaaaa (2011 Január 16)

Rosszul vagyok!


----------



## zotyaaaaaa (2011 Január 16)

Minnyárt ide okádok


----------



## zotyaaaaaa (2011 Január 16)

Hogy vagytok?


----------



## zotyaaaaaa (2011 Január 16)

Nekem nagyon unalmas napom van!


----------



## zotyaaaaaa (2011 Január 16)

Segítség!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## zotyaaaaaa (2011 Január 16)

Szeretem a filmeket!


----------



## zotyaaaaaa (2011 Január 16)

Igen!Persze?


----------



## zotyaaaaaa (2011 Január 16)

persze?Az a lényeg!


----------



## zotyaaaaaa (2011 Január 16)

Csáchumi chá chő tészta!


----------



## zotyaaaaaa (2011 Január 16)

A kedvenc színek a zöld


----------



## zotyaaaaaa (2011 Január 16)

És nektek?


----------



## zotyaaaaaa (2011 Január 16)

Hol vagy?


----------



## zotyaaaaaa (2011 Január 16)

Hogy megy a sorod?


----------



## montrex (2011 Január 16)

üzenet1


----------



## montrex (2011 Január 16)

üzenet2


----------



## zotyaaaaaa (2011 Január 16)

*otthon*

Én otthon vagyok.


----------



## zotyaaaaaa (2011 Január 16)

Már csak 3 üzenet!


----------



## zotyaaaaaa (2011 Január 16)

Már csak 2 üzenet!


----------



## zotyaaaaaa (2011 Január 16)

Már csak 1 üzenet!


----------



## zotyaaaaaa (2011 Január 16)

Nagyon köszönöm!Thank you very much!


----------



## stimea (2011 Január 16)

Hello mindenkinek szeles Londonbol! Koszi a lehetoseget!


----------



## stimea (2011 Január 16)

30 perce szepen sutott a nap, most vihar felhok vannak az egen...


----------



## stimea (2011 Január 16)

...azt hiszem kihagyom a mai setat


----------



## Rookie (2011 Január 16)

16


----------



## Rookie (2011 Január 16)

17


----------



## Rookie (2011 Január 16)

18


----------



## ditti8181 (2011 Január 16)

Szintelen...az mi?


----------



## ditti8181 (2011 Január 16)

Miért kell 20 hozzászólás?


----------



## Belph (2011 Január 16)

Sziasztok!
Hát itt vagyok, igyekszem gyorsan összeszedni az a 20 hozzászólást!


----------



## Belph (2011 Január 16)

Mit szóltok milyen szép idő van ma!


----------



## Belph (2011 Január 16)

Csak megint jönni fognak a mínuszok!


----------



## Belph (2011 Január 16)

Van itt valaki akivel beszélgethetnék? Kicsit unalmas ez a nagy monológ


----------



## Belph (2011 Január 16)

Szépen haladok, ez már a 6.!


----------



## Peppeolopo (2011 Január 16)

Sziasztok magyarok


----------



## Peppeolopo (2011 Január 16)

Nekem még csak a 2.


----------



## Peppeolopo (2011 Január 16)

Belph, itt vagyok ...


----------



## Peppeolopo (2011 Január 16)

Hmmm ... valóban


----------



## Peppeolopo (2011 Január 16)

Most meg magamnak üzengetek ... 5


----------



## Peppeolopo (2011 Január 16)

Viccsike vagy?


----------



## Peppeolopo (2011 Január 16)

Már megint csak magamnak üzengetek


----------



## Peppeolopo (2011 Január 16)

Vakaki, valamit ?


----------



## Peppeolopo (2011 Január 16)

Na, egy idézet: Legszebb öröm a söröm. pl.


----------



## Peppeolopo (2011 Január 16)

Ez tényleg uncsi Belph


----------



## Peppeolopo (2011 Január 16)

A hetedik te magad légy !


----------



## Peppeolopo (2011 Január 16)

És továbbra is magamnak üzengetek


----------



## Peppeolopo (2011 Január 16)

Akkor egy az utókornak: Minikém ! Szüless meg ! Pusszancs: I'm your father !


----------



## Peppeolopo (2011 Január 16)

Picim ! Szeri !


----------



## Peppeolopo (2011 Január 16)

Ééééés, továbbra is magamnak üzengetek


----------



## Peppeolopo (2011 Január 16)

Ez egy nagy ötlet volt, ezt kitalálni. köszi


----------



## Peppeolopo (2011 Január 16)

Na már csak 4


----------



## Peppeolopo (2011 Január 16)

Na már csak 3


----------



## Peppeolopo (2011 Január 16)

Na már csak 2


----------



## Peppeolopo (2011 Január 16)

És az uccsó ! Hurrá !!! Picim! Szeri kiss


----------



## Peppeolopo (2011 Január 16)

Hiába, nem értem


----------



## rekus1818 (2011 Január 16)

én nem hiszek ezekben, csak ha személyes.


----------



## Peppeolopo (2011 Január 16)

Eltünt az előző üzim Feri75, merre vagy?


----------



## rekus1818 (2011 Január 16)

ez jó


----------



## rekus1818 (2011 Január 16)

ez nagyon jó és hasznos! én nagyon szeretema németet


----------



## rekus1818 (2011 Január 16)

ez nagyon jó és hasznos! én nagyon szeretem a németet


----------



## rekus1818 (2011 Január 16)

jo


----------



## rekus1818 (2011 Január 16)

nagyon nagyon...


----------



## rekus1818 (2011 Január 16)

gyönyörü


----------



## rekus1818 (2011 Január 16)

jok


----------



## anett642 (2011 Január 16)

sziasztok!!!


----------



## Katka mami (2011 Január 16)

Köszönöm a lehetőséget Marcsi !


----------



## Katka mami (2011 Január 16)

Szeretném megkérdezni, hogy ez az a lehetőség ahol még 18 hozzászólást kell tenni ahhoz, hogy mindent láthassak?


----------



## Yoriko (2011 Január 16)

Szép napot mindenkinek!


----------



## Yoriko (2011 Január 16)

Na gyorsan összeszedem a 20 hozzászólást


----------



## Yoriko (2011 Január 16)

Hátha van olyan elvetemült, aki olvassa ezt a topikot...
hadd szórakozzon:


----------



## Yoriko (2011 Január 16)

Mi volt a királyfi utolsó mondata?
-Süsü, te ittál! Lehelj rám!


----------



## Yoriko (2011 Január 16)

A Föld lakosságának IQ-ja állandó. Csak népesség gyarapszik.


----------



## Yoriko (2011 Január 16)

Minél több emberrel megismerkedem, annál jobban szeretem az állatokat.


----------



## Yoriko (2011 Január 16)

Mit tanul(hat)tam a szüleimtől?

1.Megbecsülni mások munkáját
"Ha mindenáron meg akarjátok ölni egymást a testvéreddel,kint csináljátok! Most takarítottam fel."

2.Vallást
"Jobb lesz ha imádkozol, hogy kijöjjön a folt a fehér ingedből!"

3.Az időutazás alapjait
"Úgy megcsaplak, hogy a jövő héten térsz magadhoz!"

4.Logikát
"Azért, mert én azt mondtam!!"

5.Tornamutatványokat
"Most nézd meg, hogy néz ki itt hátul a nyakad!"

6.Bőrön át táplálkozást
"Fogd be a szád és edd meg a vacsorád!"

7.Türelmet és kitartást
"Addig ülsz itt, amíg a spenót el nem fogy!"

8.Meteorológiát
"Úgy néz ki a szobád, mintha tornádó söpört volna át rajta!"


----------



## Yoriko (2011 Január 16)

A moha déli oldalán általában fa van.


----------



## cattila (2011 Január 16)

aham


----------



## cattila (2011 Január 16)

mégegyszer


----------



## cattila (2011 Január 16)

A gyors válasz...


----------



## cattila (2011 Január 16)

küldése...


----------



## Yoriko (2011 Január 16)

Egy macskát mindenre megtaníthatsz, amit ő szeretne csinálni.


----------



## cattila (2011 Január 16)

..elég


----------



## Yoriko (2011 Január 16)

A szenilitásban az a legjobb hogy eldughatod magad elől a karácsonyi ajándékot.


----------



## cattila (2011 Január 16)

...lassú


----------



## cattila (2011 Január 16)

azért...


----------



## Yoriko (2011 Január 16)

Egy tökéletes férfi hajlandó órákon át várni, míg a barátnője két perc alatt elkészül.


----------



## cattila (2011 Január 16)

lelkesen...


----------



## cattila (2011 Január 16)

küldözgetem...


----------



## Yoriko (2011 Január 16)

Ne menj az erdő szélére, mert leesel!


----------



## cattila (2011 Január 16)

a gyors...


----------



## cattila (2011 Január 16)

választ...


----------



## cattila (2011 Január 16)

előbb-


----------



## Yoriko (2011 Január 16)

"Ne feledd, ha valaki felbosszant, az arcodon 42 izom rándul össze. De csupán négy izom kell ahhoz, hogy kinyújtsd a kezed, és pofán vágd vele az ilyen seggfejeket."


----------



## cattila (2011 Január 16)

utóbb


----------



## cattila (2011 Január 16)

csak...


----------



## cattila (2011 Január 16)

elérem a


----------



## Yoriko (2011 Január 16)

Az agysejtek folyamatosan elhalnak. Bezzeg a zsírsejtek...


----------



## cattila (2011 Január 16)

20. üzenetet


----------



## cattila (2011 Január 16)

ez még


----------



## Yoriko (2011 Január 16)

Az alkohol nem válasz, de legalább elfelejted a kérdést


----------



## cattila (2011 Január 16)

csak a


----------



## Yoriko (2011 Január 16)

Az idő pénz. A pénz beszél, a kutya ugat. Amelyik kutya ugat, az nem harap. Ebből következik, hogy az idő nem harap. De akkor minek van neki vasfoga?


----------



## cattila (2011 Január 16)

19. hozzászólásom


----------



## cattila (2011 Január 16)

ez a 20.


----------



## Selmike (2011 Január 16)

Szervusz

Köszönöm szépen a segitségedet. Mostanában regisztráltam és probálom megtanulni az oldal használatát,de egyenlöre még ismeretlenek elöttem az ábrák és fogalmak ! Igazán érzem a szivböl jövö segitséget amit a Forum tagjai adnak,igy elöbb vagy utobb csak sikerül !!!

Selmike


----------



## Yoriko (2011 Január 16)

A halál olyan, mint a WC. Ha menni kell, hát menni kell.


----------



## Yoriko (2011 Január 16)

Nem késted le a buszt. Túl hamar érkeztél a következőhöz.


----------



## cattila (2011 Január 16)

ez lenne a 21. hozzászólásom


----------



## Yoriko (2011 Január 16)

A legjobb ajándék az artéria. Szívből jön.


----------



## Selmike (2011 Január 16)

5.üzenet


----------



## Yoriko (2011 Január 16)

Ha apádnak nem volt gyereke, valószínűleg neked se lesz.


----------



## Selmike (2011 Január 16)

6.üzenetem lenne


----------



## Selmike (2011 Január 16)

,hogy ne legyen unalmas a mindig azonos szöveg igy azt irom: közeledek a 20. üzenethez mert ez a 7.


----------



## Selmike (2011 Január 16)

igazán nagy segitség ez a lehetöség ! A 8. üzenetem .


----------



## Selmike (2011 Január 16)

Kilencedik üzenet után a 10. jön majd !


----------



## Selmike (2011 Január 16)

Tényleg gyorsan haladok,mert ez a 10.


----------



## Selmike (2011 Január 16)

Most tartok egy pár perc szünetet 11.üzenetként !


----------



## Selmike (2011 Január 16)

12.üzenetemen észrevehetö,hogy megjöttem.


----------



## Selmike (2011 Január 16)

ez nem az én üzenetem,mert a 13. és arra azt mondják szerencsétlen szám !


----------



## Selmike (2011 Január 16)

hu ! tul vagyok a 13.-on igy most a 14.-et irom


----------



## Selmike (2011 Január 16)

egyszerüen 15.


----------



## Selmike (2011 Január 16)

mindjárt elérem a 20.-kat mert ez a 16.


----------



## Selmike (2011 Január 16)

Katalin/Anyóka és Melitta együttes melegszivü fogadtatása és javaslata nagyon gyorsan elösegiti tényleg a 20 üzenet elküldésének teljesitését ! Ez a 17.


----------



## Selmike (2011 Január 16)

18.


----------



## Selmike (2011 Január 16)

19. még kettöt küldök


----------



## Selmike (2011 Január 16)

Ez mi volt ? átirányitást irtak ki ! 20.nak ez is jó !?


----------



## Selmike (2011 Január 16)

Ezután (21.üzenetem) akkor csak a 48 órát kell kivárnom,hogy teljes jogu tag legyek !?


----------



## Selmike (2011 Január 16)

A biztonság kedvéért + 1 üzenet !!!


----------



## apoca651010 (2011 Január 16)

Ez nagy segítség!


----------



## matthewnet (2011 Január 16)

Sziasztok!


----------



## matthewnet (2011 Január 16)

Üdvözlök Mindenkit!


----------



## matthewnet (2011 Január 16)

3


----------



## apoca651010 (2011 Január 16)

7


----------



## apoca651010 (2011 Január 16)

Ez a nyolcadik.


----------



## apoca651010 (2011 Január 16)

9


----------



## matthewnet (2011 Január 16)

4


----------



## apoca651010 (2011 Január 16)

Sziasztok ez a 10.


----------



## matthewnet (2011 Január 16)

5


----------



## apoca651010 (2011 Január 16)

11.


----------



## matthewnet (2011 Január 16)

6


----------



## apoca651010 (2011 Január 16)

12.


----------



## apoca651010 (2011 Január 16)

13


----------



## akantusz (2011 Január 16)

Helló!


----------



## apoca651010 (2011 Január 16)

Eljött a 14.


----------



## apoca651010 (2011 Január 16)

15.


----------



## matthewnet (2011 Január 16)

7


----------



## matthewnet (2011 Január 16)

8


----------



## matthewnet (2011 Január 16)

9


----------



## matthewnet (2011 Január 16)

10


----------



## matthewnet (2011 Január 16)

11


----------



## apoca651010 (2011 Január 16)

16.


----------



## matthewnet (2011 Január 16)

12


----------



## apoca651010 (2011 Január 16)

17.


----------



## matthewnet (2011 Január 16)

13


----------



## apoca651010 (2011 Január 16)

18.


----------



## matthewnet (2011 Január 16)

14


----------



## apoca651010 (2011 Január 16)

19.


----------



## apoca651010 (2011 Január 16)

És itt a 20.


----------



## matthewnet (2011 Január 16)

15


----------



## matthewnet (2011 Január 16)

16


----------



## matthewnet (2011 Január 16)

17


----------



## apoca651010 (2011 Január 16)

És ráadásnak még egy


----------



## matthewnet (2011 Január 16)

18


----------



## matthewnet (2011 Január 16)

19


----------



## matthewnet (2011 Január 16)

és 20 (HÚSZ)


----------



## cotty0 (2011 Január 16)

*Köszönet*

Köszönök mindent...


----------



## linserv (2011 Január 16)

köszönöm!


----------



## Belph (2011 Január 16)

Ez a 6.?


----------



## Belph (2011 Január 16)

8


----------



## Belph (2011 Január 16)

Még a felénél se tartok:-(


----------



## Belph (2011 Január 16)

És itt a fele, 10


----------



## Belph (2011 Január 16)

11


----------



## Belph (2011 Január 16)

Ahogy láttam sokan csak számolgatnak


----------



## Belph (2011 Január 16)

No jó, kis pihi, majd folytatom!


----------



## Belph (2011 Január 16)

Kell menni kutyát sétáltatni!


----------



## Belph (2011 Január 16)

Yorki!


----------



## Belph (2011 Január 16)

Már nagyon mehetnéke van!


----------



## Belph (2011 Január 16)

Ma 10 fok volt egész nap!


----------



## Belph (2011 Január 16)

sütött a nap!


----------



## Belph (2011 Január 16)

Már befejezem, addig el nem megyek!


----------



## Belph (2011 Január 16)

És itt a 20.!


----------



## Belph (2011 Január 16)

Már ha minden igaz csak a 2 napot kell kivárni!


----------



## atakacs (2011 Január 16)

sziasztok 2!


----------



## atakacs (2011 Január 16)

Remélem jól vagytok!


----------



## atakacs (2011 Január 16)

Itt melegszik az idő, nálatok is?


----------



## atakacs (2011 Január 16)

Kár, hogy holnap már hétfő van.


----------



## atakacs (2011 Január 16)

A héten szabin voltam...


----------



## atakacs (2011 Január 16)

8


----------



## atakacs (2011 Január 16)

9


----------



## atakacs (2011 Január 16)

10


----------



## atakacs (2011 Január 16)

11


----------



## atakacs (2011 Január 16)

12


----------



## atakacs (2011 Január 16)

13


----------



## atakacs (2011 Január 16)

14


----------



## atakacs (2011 Január 16)

15


----------



## atakacs (2011 Január 16)

16


----------



## atakacs (2011 Január 16)

17


----------



## atakacs (2011 Január 16)

18


----------



## atakacs (2011 Január 16)

19


----------



## atakacs (2011 Január 16)

Nagyon köszi!


----------



## kleinmeister (2011 Január 16)

*sofort*

legyen még egyszer egy


----------



## kleinmeister (2011 Január 16)

vagy akár kettő


----------



## kleinmeister (2011 Január 16)

harmadszor a harmadik


----------



## kleinmeister (2011 Január 16)

negyedszer pedig természetesen a negyedik


----------



## kleinmeister (2011 Január 16)

jöjjön rögtön öz ötös


----------



## kleinmeister (2011 Január 16)

ne habozzunk kérem, itt a hatodik is egyből


----------



## kleinmeister (2011 Január 16)

hejj, ha jönne a hetedik

te magad légy


----------



## kleinmeister (2011 Január 16)

hejj 8


----------



## kleinmeister (2011 Január 16)

ne késlekedjünk kérem, hol már a 9?


----------



## kleinmeister (2011 Január 16)

höjj, de messze még a húsz...de legalább a fele megvan


----------



## kleinmeister (2011 Január 16)

dolgozzunk kitartóan, hátha meglesz az eredménye

itt a 11


----------



## kleinmeister (2011 Január 16)

ha jól számolom, akkor ez már a 12 lesz


----------



## kleinmeister (2011 Január 16)

bár szerencsétlen, méges túl kell rajta esni

jöjjön hát a 13


----------



## kleinmeister (2011 Január 16)

óh, hát máris a 14?


----------



## kleinmeister (2011 Január 16)

itt a 15


----------



## kleinmeister (2011 Január 16)

gyerünk, gyerünk

16


----------



## kleinmeister (2011 Január 16)

a 15 elakadt


----------



## kleinmeister (2011 Január 16)

nem, itt a 17


----------



## melcsii (2011 Január 16)

Szia Katka!

Ahol azt meg lehet tenni, az a Jelenléti ív... Utána ide bátran gyere, mi szívesen beszélgetünk mindenről...


----------



## kleinmeister (2011 Január 16)

küzdünk...

18


----------



## kleinmeister (2011 Január 16)

jajj, elszámoltam

20?


----------



## Tomthumb (2011 Január 16)

*Tomthumb 1*

Nekiállok gyűjtögetni


----------



## Tomthumb (2011 Január 16)

Nézzük: 1


----------



## Tomthumb (2011 Január 16)

Most 2


----------



## Tomthumb (2011 Január 16)

Most 3


----------



## Tomthumb (2011 Január 16)

Jön a 4


----------



## Tomthumb (2011 Január 16)

Itt az 5


----------



## vzsolt25 (2011 Január 16)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


 v


----------



## vzsolt25 (2011 Január 16)

vzsolt25 írta:


> v


 v


----------



## vzsolt25 (2011 Január 16)

Tomthumb írta:


> Nekiállok gyűjtögetni


cv


----------



## vzsolt25 (2011 Január 16)

vzsolt25 írta:


> v


 b


----------



## gabor0089 (2011 Január 16)

sziasztok. +1 hozzászólás


----------



## vzsolt25 (2011 Január 16)

vzsolt25 írta:


> cv


ss


----------



## gabor0089 (2011 Január 16)

ez a 2. lassacskán összejön


----------



## gabor0089 (2011 Január 16)

több mint 10.00 oldal. az szép


----------



## gabor0089 (2011 Január 16)

4, biz oda nem mégy.


----------



## gabor0089 (2011 Január 16)

5, most érik a tök.


----------



## gabor0089 (2011 Január 16)

6 hasad a pad


----------



## gabor0089 (2011 Január 16)

hét


----------



## gabor0089 (2011 Január 16)

nyolc


----------



## gabor0089 (2011 Január 16)

kilenc


----------



## gabor0089 (2011 Január 16)

tíz 10


----------



## gabor0089 (2011 Január 16)

11.


----------



## gabor0089 (2011 Január 16)

12


----------



## MrAddict (2011 Január 16)

*répalé*

1.000.000 üveg répalé van a polcon de ha csak 1 is leesik...


----------



## vzsolt25 (2011 Január 16)

vzsolt25 írta:


> ss


ss


----------



## MrAddict (2011 Január 16)

Már csak 999.999 üveg répalé marad a polcon de hacsak 1 is leesik, már csak...


----------



## vzsolt25 (2011 Január 16)

s


----------



## MrAddict (2011 Január 16)

Már csak 999.998 üveg répalé marad a polcon de hacsak 1 is leesik, már csak...


----------



## gabor0089 (2011 Január 16)

tizenhárom.


----------



## MrAddict (2011 Január 16)

Már csak 999.997 üveg répalé marad a polcon de hacsak 1 is leesik, már csak...


----------



## vzsolt25 (2011 Január 16)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


sdf


----------



## MrAddict (2011 Január 16)

Már csak 999.996 üveg répalé marad a polcon de hacsak 1 is leesik, már csak...


----------



## gabor0089 (2011 Január 16)

999.997 ?


----------



## vzsolt25 (2011 Január 16)

ff


----------



## MrAddict (2011 Január 16)

Már csak 999.995 üveg répalé marad a polcon de hacsak 1 is leesik, már csak...


----------



## vzsolt25 (2011 Január 16)

sd


----------



## gabor0089 (2011 Január 16)

Már csak 999.994 üveg répalé marad a polcon de hacsak 1 is leesik, már csak...


----------



## vzsolt25 (2011 Január 16)

sffss


----------



## MrAddict (2011 Január 16)

Már csak 999.994 üveg répalé marad a polcon de hacsak 1 is leesik, már csak...


----------



## vzsolt25 (2011 Január 16)

vc


----------



## MrAddict (2011 Január 16)

Már csak 999.992 üveg répalé marad a polcon de hacsak 1 is leesik, már csak... hopp 2 esett le


----------



## gabor0089 (2011 Január 16)

Már csak 999.992 üveg répalé marad a polcon de hacsak 1 is leesik, már csak...


----------



## vzsolt25 (2011 Január 16)

bnb


----------



## vzsolt25 (2011 Január 16)

dsd


----------



## vzsolt25 (2011 Január 16)

utu


----------



## vzsolt25 (2011 Január 16)

fdf


----------



## vzsolt25 (2011 Január 16)

kj


----------



## vzsolt25 (2011 Január 16)

jk


----------



## vzsolt25 (2011 Január 16)

bbv


----------



## gabor0089 (2011 Január 16)

hol járunk?


----------



## gabor0089 (2011 Január 16)

999.991


----------



## vzsolt25 (2011 Január 16)

hf


----------



## gabor0089 (2011 Január 16)

999.990


----------



## vzsolt25 (2011 Január 16)

cb


----------



## gabor0089 (2011 Január 16)

20. üzenetem: 999.989


----------



## MrAddict (2011 Január 16)

Már csak 999.991 üveg répalé marad a polcon de hacsak 1 is leesik, már csak...


----------



## MrAddict (2011 Január 16)

Már csak 999.900 üveg répalé marad a polcon de hacsak 1 is leesik, már csak... jött egy szélvihar ami levert 90-et


----------



## MrAddict (2011 Január 16)

Már csak 999.899 üveg répalé marad a polcon de hacsak 1 is leesik, már csak...


----------



## MrAddict (2011 Január 16)

Már csak 999.898 üveg répalé marad a polcon de hacsak 1 is leesik, már csak...


----------



## winniehan (2011 Január 16)

jelen


----------



## MrAddict (2011 Január 16)

Már csak 999.897 üveg répalé marad a polcon de hacsak 1 is leesik, már csak...


----------



## MrAddict (2011 Január 16)

Már csak 999.896 üveg répalé marad a polcon de hacsak 1 is leesik, már csak...


----------



## MrAddict (2011 Január 16)

Már csak 999.895 üveg répalé marad a polcon de hacsak 1 is leesik, már csak...


----------



## MrAddict (2011 Január 16)

Már csak 999.894 üveg répalé marad a polcon de hacsak 1 is leesik, már csak...


----------



## MrAddict (2011 Január 16)

Már csak 999.893 üveg répalé marad a polcon de hacsak 1 is leesik, már csak...


----------



## MrAddict (2011 Január 16)

Már csak 999.892 üveg répalé marad a polcon de hacsak 1 is leesik, már csak...


----------



## MrAddict (2011 Január 16)

Már csak 999.891 üveg répalé marad a polcon de hacsak 1 is leesik, már csak...


----------



## MrAddict (2011 Január 16)

És jött egy hatalmas földrengés és az összes ****** üveg összetört


----------



## MrAddict (2011 Január 16)

És a sok répalé szétfolyt a világban és így sok nyúl veszett oda répalémérgezésben....


----------



## moyra1973 (2011 Január 16)

én is köszönöm.


----------



## moyra1973 (2011 Január 16)

*szia*


----------



## moyra1973 (2011 Január 16)

Jó


----------



## moyra1973 (2011 Január 16)

nagyon


----------



## moyra1973 (2011 Január 16)

még


----------



## moyra1973 (2011 Január 16)

és


----------



## moyra1973 (2011 Január 16)

kész


----------



## pedroo1 (2011 Január 16)

köszi a lehetőséget!


----------



## pedroo1 (2011 Január 16)

jó lesz 17nek


----------



## pedroo1 (2011 Január 16)

vagy 16nak?


----------



## pedroo1 (2011 Január 16)

vagy 15nek?


----------



## pedroo1 (2011 Január 16)

14nek?


----------



## pedroo1 (2011 Január 16)

már csak 13?


----------



## pedroo1 (2011 Január 16)

12 is meglesz!


----------



## pedroo1 (2011 Január 16)

és már csak 11.


----------



## pedroo1 (2011 Január 16)

már csak 10?


----------



## pedroo1 (2011 Január 16)

visszaszámlálás 9..


----------



## pedroo1 (2011 Január 16)

jön a 8.


----------



## pedroo1 (2011 Január 16)

és a hetes...


----------



## pedroo1 (2011 Január 16)

ez nem a heti hetes!


----------



## pedroo1 (2011 Január 16)

az 5 az a tíznek a fele...


----------



## pedroo1 (2011 Január 16)

a 4 kétszer kettő


----------



## pedroo1 (2011 Január 16)

3 a magyar igazság!


----------



## pedroo1 (2011 Január 16)

2 a ráadás?


----------



## pedroo1 (2011 Január 16)

nem! csak 1..


----------



## pedroo1 (2011 Január 16)

kilövés??


----------



## pedroo1 (2011 Január 16)

talált?


----------



## pedroo1 (2011 Január 16)

nem???...


----------



## pedroo1 (2011 Január 16)

szomorú...


----------



## pedroo1 (2011 Január 16)

mit tegyek, hogy.....


----------



## solyjuli (2011 Január 16)

1:111:


----------



## solyjuli (2011 Január 16)

hali


----------



## solyjuli (2011 Január 16)

szió


----------



## solyjuli (2011 Január 16)

jajjj


----------



## solyjuli (2011 Január 16)

szia


----------



## solyjuli (2011 Január 17)




----------



## solyjuli (2011 Január 17)

1


----------



## solyjuli (2011 Január 17)




----------



## solyjuli (2011 Január 17)




----------



## solyjuli (2011 Január 17)




----------



## solyjuli (2011 Január 17)

hy


----------



## solyjuli (2011 Január 17)




----------



## solyjuli (2011 Január 17)

üdv


----------



## solyjuli (2011 Január 17)

hello


----------



## solyjuli (2011 Január 17)

hallo


----------



## solyjuli (2011 Január 17)

aloha


----------



## solyjuli (2011 Január 17)

ciao


----------



## solyjuli (2011 Január 17)

bonjour


----------



## solyjuli (2011 Január 17)

Dag


----------



## solyjuli (2011 Január 17)

osu


----------



## mary123 (2011 Január 17)

*Jött a tavasz korom-tajték
éjszakákon át, arcába ugattak 
lompos csillagok,
girhes körmeivel még
beleakaszkodott a fagy-herceg,
csak rálehellt,
és a szúrós hó-palást
eltűnt a virágról.
Leült megpihenni
árokszéleken;
virágok nőttek mellette,
ölnek borzas erdejét:
a rétet, napsugár fésűvel megfésülte.
Zörgő-csontú ágak,
Kiszívott-vérű levelek
Ijedten menekültek előle.
Féltek,
mert körülöttük a zöld élet
már a föld torkát szorongatta.
*


----------



## Dox2000 (2011 Január 17)

*20hsz*

Üdv Mindenkinek!


----------



## Dox2000 (2011 Január 17)

Nagyon jó és érdekes az oldal,főleg a kották miatt.


----------



## dtstudio (2011 Január 17)

Budapest 2011.01.17.-én -1°C


----------



## vkrisszi (2011 Január 17)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Rorobo (2011 Január 17)

Hali


----------



## borsix (2011 Január 17)

miért nem tudok letölteni, ha 20 hozzászólásom már van, és regisztrálva is vagyok szeptember óta? 

köszi


----------



## cibula66 (2011 Január 17)

*Jelen*

Sziasztok!


----------



## cibula66 (2011 Január 17)

borsix írta:


> miért nem tudok letölteni, ha 20 hozzászólásom már van, és regisztrálva is vagyok szeptember óta?
> 
> köszi



Én úgy látom 16 hsz-ed van


----------



## RodneyT (2011 Január 17)

lol


----------



## RodneyT (2011 Január 17)

Vak-Lak


----------



## RodneyT (2011 Január 17)

lol


----------



## RodneyT (2011 Január 17)

lol


----------



## RodneyT (2011 Január 17)

lol xD


----------



## RodneyT (2011 Január 17)

szisztok


----------



## RodneyT (2011 Január 17)

lol


----------



## RodneyT (2011 Január 17)

hy


----------



## RodneyT (2011 Január 17)

sya


----------



## RodneyT (2011 Január 17)

g


----------



## RodneyT (2011 Január 17)

32


----------



## RodneyT (2011 Január 17)

420


----------



## RodneyT (2011 Január 17)

sfasf


----------



## RodneyT (2011 Január 17)

gads


----------



## RodneyT (2011 Január 17)

643


----------



## quinntharr (2011 Január 17)

1


----------



## quinntharr (2011 Január 17)

2


----------



## cibula66 (2011 Január 17)

1


----------



## cibula66 (2011 Január 17)

4


----------



## Marcsi mamus (2011 Január 17)

Halihó


----------



## tomi053 (2011 Január 17)

Hy!


----------



## cibula66 (2011 Január 17)

8


----------



## quinntharr (2011 Január 17)

3


----------



## tomi053 (2011 Január 17)

1


----------



## quinntharr (2011 Január 17)

4


----------



## tomi053 (2011 Január 17)

2


----------



## tomi053 (2011 Január 17)

3


----------



## tomi053 (2011 Január 17)

4


----------



## tomi053 (2011 Január 17)

5


----------



## tomi053 (2011 Január 17)

6


----------



## quinntharr (2011 Január 17)

5


----------



## tomi053 (2011 Január 17)

7


----------



## Marcsi mamus (2011 Január 17)

8


----------



## tomi053 (2011 Január 17)

8


----------



## tomi053 (2011 Január 17)

9


----------



## tomi053 (2011 Január 17)

10


----------



## quinntharr (2011 Január 17)

6


----------



## tomi053 (2011 Január 17)

11


----------



## tomi053 (2011 Január 17)

12


----------



## quinntharr (2011 Január 17)

7


----------



## tomi053 (2011 Január 17)

13


----------



## quinntharr (2011 Január 17)

8


----------



## tomi053 (2011 Január 17)

14


----------



## Babó3 (2011 Január 17)

Üdv Mindenkinek!


----------



## quinntharr (2011 Január 17)

9


----------



## tomi053 (2011 Január 17)

15


----------



## tomi053 (2011 Január 17)

16


----------



## tomi053 (2011 Január 17)

17


----------



## quinntharr (2011 Január 17)

10


----------



## Marcsi mamus (2011 Január 17)

16


----------



## tomi053 (2011 Január 17)

18


----------



## quinntharr (2011 Január 17)

11


----------



## tomi053 (2011 Január 17)

19


----------



## quinntharr (2011 Január 17)

12


----------



## quinntharr (2011 Január 17)

13


----------



## quinntharr (2011 Január 17)

14


----------



## tomi053 (2011 Január 17)

20


----------



## quinntharr (2011 Január 17)

15


----------



## Mamicu (2011 Január 17)

*smile*

1


----------



## cibula66 (2011 Január 17)

10


----------



## Mamicu (2011 Január 17)

0


----------



## Mamicu (2011 Január 17)

3


----------



## Mamicu (2011 Január 17)

5


----------



## Mamicu (2011 Január 17)

6


----------



## Mamicu (2011 Január 17)

7


----------



## Mamicu (2011 Január 17)

8


----------



## Mamicu (2011 Január 17)

9


----------



## Mamicu (2011 Január 17)

kiss10


----------



## Marcsi mamus (2011 Január 17)

11d


----------



## cibula66 (2011 Január 17)

13


----------



## quinntharr (2011 Január 17)

16


----------



## quinntharr (2011 Január 17)

17


----------



## quinntharr (2011 Január 17)

18


----------



## quinntharr (2011 Január 17)

19


----------



## quinntharr (2011 Január 17)

20


----------



## cibula66 (2011 Január 17)

20!


----------



## quinntharr (2011 Január 17)

21


----------



## cibula66 (2011 Január 17)

Köszi a lehetőséget!


----------



## Bird_H (2011 Január 17)

Na most akkor 1


----------



## Bird_H (2011 Január 17)

2


----------



## Bird_H (2011 Január 17)

b


----------



## Bird_H (2011 Január 17)

nem is, mert c


----------



## Bird_H (2011 Január 17)

5


----------



## Bird_H (2011 Január 17)

f


----------



## Bird_H (2011 Január 17)

111


----------



## Bird_H (2011 Január 17)

hexát, majd csak 16. felett fogom használni!


----------



## Bird_H (2011 Január 17)

6, csak fordítsd el a monitorod 180 fokkal!


----------



## Bird_H (2011 Január 17)

itt a jubileumi 10.


----------



## Bird_H (2011 Január 17)

11


----------



## Bird_H (2011 Január 17)

11a


----------



## Bird_H (2011 Január 17)

11a v2


----------



## Bird_H (2011 Január 17)

csak így egy snassz 14


----------



## drivernice (2011 Január 17)

sziasztok


----------



## Bird_H (2011 Január 17)

lassan lesz hexa


----------



## drivernice (2011 Január 17)

mondjuk.1


----------



## drivernice (2011 Január 17)

vagy inkább.9


----------



## drivernice (2011 Január 17)

a 10 jobb


----------



## Bird_H (2011 Január 17)

majd a 17.


----------



## drivernice (2011 Január 17)

11


----------



## drivernice (2011 Január 17)

11+1


----------



## drivernice (2011 Január 17)

13 a szerencsétlen


----------



## drivernice (2011 Január 17)

14


----------



## Bird_H (2011 Január 17)

11 de ez valójában 17.


----------



## drivernice (2011 Január 17)

15


----------



## drivernice (2011 Január 17)

16ocska


----------



## drivernice (2011 Január 17)

17ovics


----------



## Bird_H (2011 Január 17)

18


----------



## drivernice (2011 Január 17)

18


----------



## Bird_H (2011 Január 17)

éééééééés


----------



## drivernice (2011 Január 17)

19 +kell1 kicsi


----------



## Bird_H (2011 Január 17)

20.


----------



## drivernice (2011 Január 17)

20!!! Buli van!


----------



## Bird_H (2011 Január 17)

Lehet elnyomom 50-ig.


----------



## davearnett (2011 Január 17)

thx


----------



## davearnett (2011 Január 17)

1


----------



## davearnett (2011 Január 17)

2


----------



## davearnett (2011 Január 17)

*3*

3


----------



## dorika89 (2011 Január 17)

Nagyon jó


----------



## dorika89 (2011 Január 17)

Nagyon jó zene


----------



## renatokorhaz (2011 Január 17)

Helló mindenkinek


----------



## palacsinta65 (2011 Január 17)

Sziasztok!
Ágyín


----------



## palacsinta65 (2011 Január 17)

Remélem senkit sem sértek...
Dvá


----------



## palacsinta65 (2011 Január 17)

De megpróbálnám oroszul.
Trí.


----------



## thybo (2011 Január 17)

Sziasztok! nem tudom igy hirtelen hogy irjak 20 hozzászolást!?


----------



## thybo (2011 Január 17)

lSziasztok!


----------



## londonlany (2011 Január 17)

Üdvözlök mindekit! Jó, hogy rátok találtam, bár nem vagyok Kanadában.


----------



## londonlany (2011 Január 17)

Hirtelen nem tudom, miről ír írhatnék.


----------



## londonlany (2011 Január 17)

Azért ez a húsz nem is tűnik olyan kevésnek, ha saját magammal kell beszélgetnem.


----------



## londonlany (2011 Január 17)

De azért megpróbálom összehozni.


----------



## londonlany (2011 Január 17)

A rekordkísérlet részeként azértis értelmes mondatokat fogok írni.


----------



## kamicsi (2011 Január 17)

1


----------



## londonlany (2011 Január 17)

Például megoszton a közzel azt, hogy mennyire szeretek főzni.


----------



## londonlany (2011 Január 17)

Ti szerettek főzni?


----------



## kamicsi (2011 Január 17)

2


----------



## londonlany (2011 Január 17)

Nem baj, én igen.


----------



## londonlany (2011 Január 17)

Sokat.


----------



## londonlany (2011 Január 17)

Gyakran.


----------



## londonlany (2011 Január 17)

És finomakat.


----------



## londonlany (2011 Január 17)

Vendégeknek.


----------



## londonlany (2011 Január 17)

Családnak


----------



## londonlany (2011 Január 17)

Férjnek.


----------



## londonlany (2011 Január 17)

És sütni is szeretek.


----------



## londonlany (2011 Január 17)

Főleg csokisat.


----------



## londonlany (2011 Január 17)

De lehet bármi más is.


----------



## londonlany (2011 Január 17)

Ugye milyen jól megy?


----------



## londonlany (2011 Január 17)

Már 18-nál járok


----------



## londonlany (2011 Január 17)

És már csak egy kell ....


----------



## londonlany (2011 Január 17)

És már túl is vagyok rajta.


----------



## énmkmjk (2011 Január 17)

1


----------



## énmkmjk (2011 Január 17)

3


----------



## énmkmjk (2011 Január 17)

a 2 kimaradt


----------



## énmkmjk (2011 Január 17)

4


----------



## énmkmjk (2011 Január 17)

5


----------



## énmkmjk (2011 Január 17)

6


----------



## énmkmjk (2011 Január 17)

7


----------



## énmkmjk (2011 Január 17)

8


----------



## énmkmjk (2011 Január 17)

9


----------



## énmkmjk (2011 Január 17)

10


----------



## énmkmjk (2011 Január 17)

11


----------



## énmkmjk (2011 Január 17)

12


----------



## énmkmjk (2011 Január 17)

13


----------



## énmkmjk (2011 Január 17)

14


----------



## énmkmjk (2011 Január 17)

15


----------



## énmkmjk (2011 Január 17)

16


----------



## énmkmjk (2011 Január 17)

17


----------



## énmkmjk (2011 Január 17)

18


----------



## énmkmjk (2011 Január 17)

19


----------



## énmkmjk (2011 Január 17)

Szakadna rá az ég, meg ez a 20 válasz arra a hülyére aki ezt kitalálta!!!!!!


----------



## Ildikod (2011 Január 17)

Sziasztok
Nagyon hamar elment a hétvége sajnos.
Melcsi neked hogy telt?
Látom gyarapodtunk egy kicsit.
Nálunk ma vacak nyúlós idő volt,semmihez nincs igazán kedvem.Nagyon várom már a jó időt.


----------



## panda_baba (2011 Január 17)

1


----------



## panda_baba (2011 Január 17)

2


----------



## panda_baba (2011 Január 17)

3


----------



## panda_baba (2011 Január 17)

4


----------



## panda_baba (2011 Január 17)

5


----------



## Sync940 (2011 Január 17)

Sziasztok!


----------



## panda_baba (2011 Január 17)

6


----------



## Sync940 (2011 Január 17)

Jelen


----------



## Sync940 (2011 Január 17)

1


----------



## panda_baba (2011 Január 17)

7


----------



## Sync940 (2011 Január 17)

4


----------



## panda_baba (2011 Január 17)

8


----------



## Sync940 (2011 Január 17)

5


----------



## Sync940 (2011 Január 17)

6


----------



## panda_baba (2011 Január 17)

9


----------



## Sync940 (2011 Január 17)

7


----------



## Sync940 (2011 Január 17)

8


----------



## Sync940 (2011 Január 17)

9


----------



## panda_baba (2011 Január 17)

10


----------



## panda_baba (2011 Január 17)

11


----------



## Sync940 (2011 Január 17)

10


----------



## Sync940 (2011 Január 17)

11


----------



## panda_baba (2011 Január 17)

12


----------



## Sync940 (2011 Január 17)

12


----------



## panda_baba (2011 Január 17)

13


----------



## Spandi2010 (2011 Január 17)

*első a kötelező húszból*

Ez az első üzenetem


----------



## Sync940 (2011 Január 17)

13


----------



## Sync940 (2011 Január 17)

14


----------



## panda_baba (2011 Január 17)

14


----------



## Sync940 (2011 Január 17)

15


----------



## panda_baba (2011 Január 17)

15


----------



## Sync940 (2011 Január 17)

16


----------



## panda_baba (2011 Január 17)

16


----------



## Sync940 (2011 Január 17)

17


----------



## Sync940 (2011 Január 17)

18


----------



## panda_baba (2011 Január 17)

17


----------



## Sync940 (2011 Január 17)

19


----------



## panda_baba (2011 Január 17)

18


----------



## Sync940 (2011 Január 17)

20


----------



## Spandi2010 (2011 Január 17)

Köszönöm a segítséget!


----------



## Sync940 (2011 Január 17)

21


----------



## panda_baba (2011 Január 17)

19


----------



## Sync940 (2011 Január 17)

22


----------



## panda_baba (2011 Január 17)

20 vegre...


----------



## Spandi2010 (2011 Január 17)

Szerinted elég egy szám? Csak azért kérdezem, mert most próbálom én is összeszedni a 20 hozzászólást


----------



## Spandi2010 (2011 Január 17)

Most írom a következőt


----------



## Spandi2010 (2011 Január 17)

Úgy tűnik, ez működik


----------



## Spandi2010 (2011 Január 17)

Köszi Melitta, hogy aktiváltad a regisztrációmat.


----------



## Spandi2010 (2011 Január 17)

Kiváncsi vagyok, olvassa-e valaki ezeket az üzeneteket...


----------



## Spandi2010 (2011 Január 17)

Hát akkor 1.


----------



## Spandi2010 (2011 Január 17)

Következik a 2.


----------



## Spandi2010 (2011 Január 17)

Utána jön a 3.


----------



## Spandi2010 (2011 Január 17)

És most a 4.


----------



## Sync940 (2011 Január 17)

1


----------



## Spandi2010 (2011 Január 17)

Jön az 5.


----------



## Sync940 (2011 Január 17)

21


----------



## Sync940 (2011 Január 17)

22


----------



## Sync940 (2011 Január 17)

23


----------



## Sync940 (2011 Január 17)

x24


----------



## Spandi2010 (2011 Január 17)

Hol is tartottam?


----------



## Spandi2010 (2011 Január 17)

Eddig van 13 üzenetem, ez lesz a 14.


----------



## Spandi2010 (2011 Január 17)

És a 15.


----------



## Sync940 (2011 Január 17)

x25


----------



## Spandi2010 (2011 Január 17)

Átment az előző? Hibaüzenetet kaptam.


----------



## Sync940 (2011 Január 17)

x26


----------



## Sync940 (2011 Január 17)

x27


----------



## Spandi2010 (2011 Január 17)

Igen, jön a 17.


----------



## Sync940 (2011 Január 17)

x28


----------



## Spandi2010 (2011 Január 17)

Majd a 18.


----------



## Sync940 (2011 Január 17)

x29


----------



## Spandi2010 (2011 Január 17)

A 19, 4 másodperc elteltével.


----------



## Spandi2010 (2011 Január 17)

És végül a 20.


----------



## Spandi2010 (2011 Január 17)

Sikerült!!! Ez a ráadás...


----------



## Sync940 (2011 Január 17)

x30


----------



## Sync940 (2011 Január 17)

x31


----------



## Sync940 (2011 Január 17)

x32


----------



## Sync940 (2011 Január 17)

x33


----------



## Sync940 (2011 Január 17)

x34 gbdfgbdfgfdg


----------



## nilevev (2011 Január 17)

Én is kezdem 1


----------



## Sync940 (2011 Január 17)

dfvg bq34tw ewet wía1


----------



## Sync940 (2011 Január 17)

gdfgd n rtz qa2


----------



## nilevev (2011 Január 17)

2


----------



## nilevev (2011 Január 17)

3


----------



## Sync940 (2011 Január 17)

xcgvb g af 3


----------



## nilevev (2011 Január 17)

4


----------



## Sync940 (2011 Január 17)

tzj h esrg rfgh 4


----------



## Sync940 (2011 Január 17)

wedfg afs 5


----------



## nilevev (2011 Január 17)

5


----------



## Sync940 (2011 Január 17)

bngfhj f 6


----------



## nilevev (2011 Január 17)

szia sync940


----------



## Sync940 (2011 Január 17)

gfhh s 7


----------



## Sync940 (2011 Január 17)

xdfhdx h x8


----------



## nilevev (2011 Január 17)

Hányadiknál jársz?


----------



## Sync940 (2011 Január 17)

cvbcfdhdfh 9


----------



## nilevev (2011 Január 17)

??


----------



## Sync940 (2011 Január 17)

erzezterz 10


----------



## nilevev (2011 Január 17)

9


----------



## nilevev (2011 Január 17)

vezetsz...


----------



## nilevev (2011 Január 17)

11


----------



## nilevev (2011 Január 17)

12


----------



## nilevev (2011 Január 17)

13


----------



## nilevev (2011 Január 17)

14 ez jó szám


----------



## nilevev (2011 Január 17)

15


----------



## nilevev (2011 Január 17)

16


----------



## melcsii (2011 Január 17)

Szia Ildi! 

Hú, nálunk is pikk-pakk eltelt, és igazából sok mindent nem is csináltam... Olyan szép időnk volt hétvégén, de arra sem volt időnk, hogy elmenjünk valahova kirándulni, mindig volt mit tenni, de mégsem tudom megmondani, hogy mit csináltunk a házimunkán kívül... 
Ma olyan szotty idő volt... Végig köd... Semmit nem lehetett látni... Nagyon nehéz volt így vezetni...


----------



## nilevev (2011 Január 17)

17


----------



## nilevev (2011 Január 17)

18


----------



## nilevev (2011 Január 17)

19


----------



## nilevev (2011 Január 17)

20


----------



## nilevev (2011 Január 17)

21


----------



## Andad (2011 Január 17)

Sziasztok

Én csak most kezdem


----------



## Andad (2011 Január 17)

2


----------



## Andad (2011 Január 17)

három


----------



## Andad (2011 Január 17)

4


----------



## AcCEsS (2011 Január 17)

Köszi!


----------



## nbettina (2011 Január 17)

1


----------



## times1122 (2011 Január 17)

de jobb sem


----------



## AcCEsS (2011 Január 17)

Köszi 2


----------



## nbettina (2011 Január 17)

2


----------



## AcCEsS (2011 Január 17)

Szerintem is jó!


----------



## times1122 (2011 Január 17)

soha


----------



## times1122 (2011 Január 17)

a


----------



## AcCEsS (2011 Január 17)

Jó estét mindenkinek!


----------



## times1122 (2011 Január 17)

*én megpróbáltam nem sikerült*

 [


----------



## times1122 (2011 Január 17)

Itt mindenki sérül. A gyerek a szülők senki sem ússza meg


----------



## times1122 (2011 Január 17)

én is megpróbálnám a kinti életet.


----------



## times1122 (2011 Január 17)

de nem vagyok bátor hogy lépjek is


----------



## times1122 (2011 Január 17)

pedig nincs okom maradni.


----------



## jakuzzi777 (2011 Január 17)

1


----------



## jakuzzi777 (2011 Január 17)

2


----------



## jakuzzi777 (2011 Január 17)

3


----------



## jakuzzi777 (2011 Január 17)

4


----------



## jakuzzi777 (2011 Január 17)

köszi


----------



## jakuzzi777 (2011 Január 17)

király


----------



## jakuzzi777 (2011 Január 17)

éljen


----------



## jakuzzi777 (2011 Január 17)

8


----------



## jakuzzi777 (2011 Január 17)

bli


----------



## jakuzzi777 (2011 Január 17)

10


----------



## jakuzzi777 (2011 Január 17)

a


----------



## times1122 (2011 Január 17)

Mindenkinek kell egy kis pihenő


----------



## jakuzzi777 (2011 Január 17)

b


----------



## jakuzzi777 (2011 Január 17)

c


----------



## jakuzzi777 (2011 Január 17)

d


----------



## jakuzzi777 (2011 Január 17)

e


----------



## jakuzzi777 (2011 Január 17)

f


----------



## jakuzzi777 (2011 Január 17)

g


----------



## jakuzzi777 (2011 Január 17)

h


----------



## jakuzzi777 (2011 Január 17)

i


----------



## jakuzzi777 (2011 Január 17)

yes


----------



## Andad (2011 Január 17)

5


----------



## Andad (2011 Január 17)

6


----------



## Andad (2011 Január 17)

7


----------



## Kumasensei (2011 Január 17)

1


----------



## Andad (2011 Január 17)

8


----------



## Andad (2011 Január 17)

9


----------



## Andad (2011 Január 17)

10


----------



## Andad (2011 Január 17)

11


----------



## Andad (2011 Január 17)

12


----------



## Andad (2011 Január 17)

13


----------



## Andad (2011 Január 17)

14


----------



## Andad (2011 Január 17)

15


----------



## Andad (2011 Január 17)

16


----------



## moyra1973 (2011 Január 17)

nem értem tegnap még 20 hozzászólásom volt.......


----------



## Andad (2011 Január 17)

17


----------



## Kumasensei (2011 Január 17)

2


----------



## moyra1973 (2011 Január 17)

ez


----------



## Kumasensei (2011 Január 17)

3


----------



## Andad (2011 Január 17)

Most pedig csak 12...neked....én vezetek


----------



## Kumasensei (2011 Január 17)

4


----------



## Kumasensei (2011 Január 17)

5


----------



## Andad (2011 Január 17)

19


----------



## Andad (2011 Január 17)

20


----------



## Kumasensei (2011 Január 17)

6


----------



## Andad (2011 Január 17)

Na most már mehet)


----------



## Kumasensei (2011 Január 17)

7


----------



## Kumasensei (2011 Január 17)

8


----------



## Kumasensei (2011 Január 17)

9


----------



## Kumasensei (2011 Január 17)

10


----------



## Kumasensei (2011 Január 17)

11


----------



## Kumasensei (2011 Január 17)

12


----------



## Kumasensei (2011 Január 17)

13


----------



## Kumasensei (2011 Január 17)

14


----------



## Kumasensei (2011 Január 17)

15


----------



## Kumasensei (2011 Január 17)

16


----------



## Kumasensei (2011 Január 17)

17


----------



## Kumasensei (2011 Január 17)

18


----------



## Kumasensei (2011 Január 17)

19


----------



## Kumasensei (2011 Január 17)

20


----------



## hahahah (2011 Január 17)

kösz a lehetőséget


----------



## hahahah (2011 Január 17)

kösz 2


----------



## hahahah (2011 Január 17)

kösz 3


----------



## calcio (2011 Január 17)

én is itt vagyok


----------



## Teteh (2011 Január 17)

na akkor megvan már?


----------



## hahahah (2011 Január 17)

kösz 4


----------



## hahahah (2011 Január 17)

sziasztok


----------



## hahahah (2011 Január 17)

jó ez az oldal


----------



## hahahah (2011 Január 17)

kösz 5


----------



## hahahah (2011 Január 17)

kösz 6


----------



## hahahah (2011 Január 17)

7


----------



## hahahah (2011 Január 17)

8


----------



## hahahah (2011 Január 17)

9


----------



## Szasza25 (2011 Január 17)

a


----------



## hahahah (2011 Január 17)

10


----------



## hahahah (2011 Január 17)

11


----------



## hahahah (2011 Január 17)

12


----------



## hahahah (2011 Január 17)

13


----------



## hahahah (2011 Január 17)

14


----------



## hahahah (2011 Január 17)

15


----------



## hahahah (2011 Január 17)

16


----------



## hahahah (2011 Január 17)

19


----------



## hahahah (2011 Január 17)

20


----------



## hahahah (2011 Január 17)

Biztos ami tutti köszi még egyszer!


----------



## Szasza25 (2011 Január 17)

szia


----------



## Szasza25 (2011 Január 17)

1


----------



## Szasza25 (2011 Január 17)

6


----------



## Szasza25 (2011 Január 17)

8


----------



## Szasza25 (2011 Január 17)

5


----------



## Szasza25 (2011 Január 17)

4


----------



## Szasza25 (2011 Január 17)

3


----------



## Szasza25 (2011 Január 17)

6


----------



## Szasza25 (2011 Január 17)

22


----------



## Szasza25 (2011 Január 17)

77


----------



## Szasza25 (2011 Január 17)

999


----------



## Szasza25 (2011 Január 17)

888


----------



## Szasza25 (2011 Január 17)

45454


----------



## Szasza25 (2011 Január 17)

6786


----------



## Szasza25 (2011 Január 17)

87678


----------



## Szasza25 (2011 Január 17)

78678


----------



## Szasza25 (2011 Január 17)

uuu


----------



## Szasza25 (2011 Január 17)

tzzu


----------



## Szasza25 (2011 Január 17)

ztr


----------



## Szasza25 (2011 Január 17)

657


----------



## Szasza25 (2011 Január 17)

jhgjhg


----------



## Csabsza (2011 Január 17)

1


----------



## Csabsza (2011 Január 17)

Jó ez az oldal! 2


----------



## Csabsza (2011 Január 17)

3


----------



## Csabsza (2011 Január 17)

7


----------



## Csabsza (2011 Január 17)

8


----------



## Csabsza (2011 Január 17)

9


----------



## Csabsza (2011 Január 17)

10


----------



## Csabsza (2011 Január 17)

11


----------



## Csabsza (2011 Január 17)

12


----------



## Attulska (2011 Január 17)

hehh


----------



## Attulska (2011 Január 17)

asdg


----------



## Attulska (2011 Január 17)

és ez mire jó?


----------



## Attulska (2011 Január 17)

mármint a 20 kötelező komment


----------



## Attulska (2011 Január 17)

15


----------



## Attulska (2011 Január 17)

14


----------



## historyfan (2011 Január 17)

*Ki kezdő?*

Sziasztok!
Kezdő netes és letöltő támogatókat keres!! Jól jönne egy kis támogatás ehhez a hosszú két naphoz, gyakorlatilag semmit nem látok kedvenc témáimból, a képekből. Ti hogy vészeltétek át?


----------



## Attulska (2011 Január 17)

13


----------



## Attulska (2011 Január 17)

12


----------



## Attulska (2011 Január 17)

11


----------



## Attulska (2011 Január 17)

10


----------



## Attulska (2011 Január 17)

9


----------



## Attulska (2011 Január 17)

8


----------



## Attulska (2011 Január 17)

7


----------



## Attulska (2011 Január 17)

6


----------



## historyfan (2011 Január 17)

*megijedtem*

Amikor megláttam, hogy nem 1000, hanem 10000 oldal ez a téma, alaposan megijedtem, pláne, amikor pont olyan üzit olvastam, ami a döglött linkeket emlegette. Nyugtasson meg valaki!!


----------



## Attulska (2011 Január 17)

5


----------



## historyfan (2011 Január 17)

elfelejtettem, hanyadiknál tartok atyaég!


----------



## Attulska (2011 Január 17)

4


----------



## Attulska (2011 Január 17)

a nyolcadiknál  nekem meg 3 van vissza


----------



## historyfan (2011 Január 17)

Van itt valaki?


----------



## Attulska (2011 Január 17)

2


----------



## historyfan (2011 Január 17)

ja látom, nem tudom, említettem-e, hogy kezdő vagyok


----------



## Attulska (2011 Január 17)

jelenleg én ittvagyok, és már a 9.-nél tartasz, historyfan, - 1


----------



## Attulska (2011 Január 17)

nem, de én is az vagyok, és nem vágom, hogy mi értelme ezt csinálni, de hát ha kell valami, akkor kell valami


----------



## historyfan (2011 Január 17)

röhögnöm kell, a környezetem meg csodálkozik


----------



## Csabsza (2011 Január 17)

13


----------



## Csabsza (2011 Január 17)

14:..:


----------



## Csabsza (2011 Január 17)

15


----------



## Csabsza (2011 Január 17)

16


----------



## Attulska (2011 Január 17)

Akkor én most megyek is


----------



## historyfan (2011 Január 17)

nem látom a válaszaid, csak mikor elküldöm az enyém, a megjelenítési mód pedig roppant "sokatmondó". számomra a folyamatos az lenne, hogy látom az új hozzászólásokat...na mindegy ...én is mindjárt számolni kezdek...csak nehogy robbanjak a végén


----------



## historyfan (2011 Január 17)

hehehe


----------



## Csabsza (2011 Január 17)

17


----------



## historyfan (2011 Január 17)

témát váltok, érjen utol, aki tud...


----------



## Csabsza (2011 Január 17)

18


----------



## Csabsza (2011 Január 17)

hi-hi


----------



## Csabsza (2011 Január 17)




----------



## t5hlac (2011 Január 17)

Jelen


----------



## t5hlac (2011 Január 17)

2


----------



## t5hlac (2011 Január 17)

3


----------



## t5hlac (2011 Január 17)

4


----------



## t5hlac (2011 Január 17)

5


----------



## t5hlac (2011 Január 17)

6


----------



## t5hlac (2011 Január 17)

7


----------



## t5hlac (2011 Január 17)

8


----------



## t5hlac (2011 Január 17)

9


----------



## t5hlac (2011 Január 17)

10


----------



## t5hlac (2011 Január 17)

11


----------



## t5hlac (2011 Január 17)

12


----------



## t5hlac (2011 Január 17)

13


----------



## t5hlac (2011 Január 17)

14


----------



## t5hlac (2011 Január 17)

15


----------



## t5hlac (2011 Január 17)

16


----------



## t5hlac (2011 Január 17)

17


----------



## t5hlac (2011 Január 17)

18


----------



## t5hlac (2011 Január 17)

19


----------



## t5hlac (2011 Január 17)

20


----------



## t5hlac (2011 Január 17)

21


----------



## Laczko1987 (2011 Január 17)

*ghjghj*

fgjhfjh


----------



## twer7 (2011 Január 17)

*Beköszönök*

Sziasztok!

Most regisztráltam pár napja,és csoda jó könyveket találtam,úgyhogy össze kell gyűjteni gyorsan a hozzászólásokat


----------



## twer7 (2011 Január 17)

Most szeretném


----------



## twer7 (2011 Január 17)




----------



## twer7 (2011 Január 17)

:9:


----------



## twer7 (2011 Január 17)




----------



## twer7 (2011 Január 17)

:99:


----------



## twer7 (2011 Január 17)




----------



## twer7 (2011 Január 17)




----------



## twer7 (2011 Január 17)




----------



## twer7 (2011 Január 18)

10


----------



## twer7 (2011 Január 18)

11


----------



## twer7 (2011 Január 18)

12


----------



## twer7 (2011 Január 18)

13


----------



## Daneekiller (2011 Január 18)

Miért nem működik?


----------



## twer7 (2011 Január 18)

14


----------



## twer7 (2011 Január 18)

15


----------



## twer7 (2011 Január 18)

16


----------



## twer7 (2011 Január 18)

17


----------



## twer7 (2011 Január 18)

18


----------



## twer7 (2011 Január 18)

19


----------



## twer7 (2011 Január 18)

20!! Yeah


----------



## debsa (2011 Január 18)

szisztok mindenkinek


----------



## kovacsdick (2011 Január 18)

jelen


----------



## clauscco (2011 Január 18)

üdvözlet sopronból !!!


----------



## clauscco (2011 Január 18)

2


----------



## clauscco (2011 Január 18)

3


----------



## clauscco (2011 Január 18)

4


----------



## clauscco (2011 Január 18)

5


----------



## clauscco (2011 Január 18)

hat


----------



## clauscco (2011 Január 18)

Seven


----------



## clauscco (2011 Január 18)

Acht


----------



## clauscco (2011 Január 18)

Neuf


----------



## clauscco (2011 Január 18)

Zece


----------



## clauscco (2011 Január 18)

Tizenegy


----------



## clauscco (2011 Január 18)

שתים עשרה


----------



## clauscco (2011 Január 18)

الثالث عشر


----------



## clauscco (2011 Január 18)

Quatuordecim


----------



## clauscco (2011 Január 18)

Fifteen


----------



## clauscco (2011 Január 18)

Sechszehn


----------



## clauscco (2011 Január 18)

Dixsept


----------



## clauscco (2011 Január 18)

Optsprezece


----------



## clauscco (2011 Január 18)

Tizenkilenc


----------



## clauscco (2011 Január 18)

Twintig - en dat is het !!!


----------



## vikialexa (2011 Január 18)

kisbenedekernone írta:


> Lekottáztam pár régi nótát, feltöltöm nektek, kedveskéim, köszönetem jeléül, hiszen annyi örömet szereztetek nekem a feltöltéseitekkel. Szeretném jelezni, hogy én nem tudom így vannak-e eredetileg, én még gyermekkoromban így tanultam meg.
> Amennyiben érdekelnek titeket az ilyen régiek, akkor én nagyon szívesen folytatom a töltögetést hallgatóba és csárdásokba is. Kné.
> 
> Endre báró udvarában van egy fa
> ...



új vagyok itt. remélem sikerulni fog a letoltes. nagyon orulnék neki. koszi.


----------



## vikialexa (2011 Január 18)

remélem sikerrel járok majd. meg nem tudok tolteni. alig varom mar


----------



## vikialexa (2011 Január 18)

nkohler írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Sibelius 6:
> 
> ...



és hogy tudnam letolteni ezt a programot? bocs de kezdo vagyok


----------



## vikialexa (2011 Január 18)

Zsolti93 írta:


> *Kedves fórumtársak,zenész kollégák!!!*
> 
> 
> Megszereztem a slágermix 5-dik kottás albumát és gondoltam megosztom veletek ahogy eddig tettem!Remélem megint sok embernek tudok örömet okozni.
> ...



de merre talalni ezeket a kottakat?:88:


----------



## Marcsi mamus (2011 Január 18)

Sziasztok!


----------



## patailajos (2011 Január 18)

Kedves zsolo7775. Hátha jol szol a Váradi midi a korg pa 800 ba.


----------



## patailajos (2011 Január 18)

*Korg pa800*

 Hátha jólesz valakinek.


----------



## patailajos (2011 Január 18)

*Korg pa800*

Remélem hasznára válik valakinek


----------



## patailajos (2011 Január 18)

*Korg pa800*

Még egy jó pár lesz,


----------



## patailajos (2011 Január 18)

SOS Valakinak külföldi kareokés midik lennének véletlenül???? Rakjon fel egy párat ha nem gond.


----------



## niccoll (2011 Január 18)

Sziasztok! Végre jönni tudtam én is.


----------



## Deszy1991 (2011 Január 18)

Pont azt a bizonyos 20 hozzászólást gyűjtögetem...


----------



## Deszy1991 (2011 Január 18)

Szia!


----------



## Deszy1991 (2011 Január 18)

Na jó, nem tudok jobbat, gyűjtögessünk idézetet!


----------



## Deszy1991 (2011 Január 18)

a valamit igazán szeretsz, nem akarhatod, hogy örökre ugyanolyan maradjon. Engedned kell, hogy szabadon változhasson. Cassandra Clare


----------



## Deszy1991 (2011 Január 18)

Aztán van egy egészen másfajta szerelem, a legkegyetlenebb fajta, amelyik szinte megöli áldozatait. Úgy hívják: viszonzatlan szerelem! Na, én ennek a szakértője vagyok.  Holiday c. film


----------



## Deszy1991 (2011 Január 18)

Biztosan nem vagyok Romeo. (...) Nem bizony, ugyanis ha megtalálnám életem szerelmét, akkor nem állnék ott idiótán, sóhajtozva a kertben, hanem leszedném arról az erkélyről és magammal vinném!  Levelek Júliának c. film


----------



## Deszy1991 (2011 Január 18)

"Mi lett volna, ha" - külön-külön csak puszta szavak. De együtt képesek ott visszhangzani az ember fejében egy életen át. "Mi lett volna, ha" - vajon mi? Sohasem tudhatjuk. Nem tudhatom, hogy alakult az élete, de ha amit akkor érzett, igaz szerelem volt, akkor sosem késő. Ha igaz volt akkor, miért ne lenne igaz most is? Csupán bátorságra van szüksége, hogy a szívére hallgasson. Nem tudom, milyen szerelem volt egykor Júliáé, olyan, amiért mindent eldob az ember, olyan, amiért akár az óceánt is átszeli, de szeretném hinni, hogy ha egyszer engem is megtalál egy ilyen, lesz bátorságom elfogadni! Ha ön akkor nem is fogadhatta el, kívánom, hogy egy nap találja meg újra!  Levelek Júliának c. film


----------



## Deszy1991 (2011 Január 18)

Furcsa, több ezer emberrel találkozunk és egyik sem fog meg igazán. Aztán megismerünk valakit, aki megváltoztatja az életünket. Örökre.  Szerelem és más drogok c. film


----------



## Deszy1991 (2011 Január 18)

Álmodj, amit csak akarsz, menj, ahova szeretnél, légy az, aki szeretnél, mert csak egy életed van, s csak egy lehetőséged, hogy olyan dolgokat csinálj, amit szeretnél! Paulo Coelho


----------



## Deszy1991 (2011 Január 18)

Pusztán fantáziával lehet írni szép meséket; fantázia nélkül lehet írni remek korrajzokat; de a regényírásnál egyesülni kell mind a kettőnek. A regényírónak érezni is kell, tudni is kell, ébren is kell látni, álmodni is kell tudni. Jókai Mór


----------



## Deszy1991 (2011 Január 18)

Igazán jól megértette, hogyan érez Grace a könyvei iránt. Ő is hasonló volt fiatalkorában. Minden adandó alkalmat megragadott, hogy elmenekülhessen a fantázia világába, ahol a hősök mindig győzedelmeskedtek. Ahol a démonokat és a gazembereket legyőzték. Ahol az anyák és az apák szerették a gyerekeiket. A történetekben nem volt éhség, nem volt fájdalom. Szabadság volt és remény. Ezekből a történetekből sajátította el a könyörületet és a kedvességet. A becsületet és a tisztességet. Sherrilyn Kenyon


----------



## Deszy1991 (2011 Január 18)

Vannak emberek, akik soha nem jutnak el Fantáziába, és vannak, akiknek sikerül, viszont örökre ott maradnak. És akadnak egyesek, akik eljutnak Fantáziába és vissza is térnek onnan. Úgy, mint te. És ezek hoznak gyógyulást mindkét világnak. Michael Ende


----------



## Deszy1991 (2011 Január 18)

A fantázia vágtató csikóit el nem veheti senki, és álmaim tobzódásába senki bele nem szólhat. Fekete István


----------



## Deszy1991 (2011 Január 18)

Nem tekintgetünk sokáig a múltba. Megyünk tovább, előre, új kapukat tárunk ki, új dolgokat teszünk, mert kíváncsiak vagyunk, és a kíváncsiság vezet új utakra minket. Walt Disney


----------



## Deszy1991 (2011 Január 18)

Tudom, hogy nincs bennem semmi különös. Az átlagemberek átlagéletét élem. Nem alkottam semmi emlékezetest, nevem hamarosan homályba vész, de tiszta szívből, igaz szerelemmel szerettem valakit, és ez nekem teljesen elég. Nicholas Sparks


----------



## Deszy1991 (2011 Január 18)

Azt is tudom, hogy minden eddigi életemet azzal töltöttem, hogy téged kerestelek. Nem olyat, mint te vagy, hanem téged, mert lelkeinknek találkoznia kellett. Nicholas Sparks


----------



## Deszy1991 (2011 Január 18)

A béke voltál az örök háborúban.  Trója c. film


----------



## Deszy1991 (2011 Január 18)

Ha valaha elbeszélik történetem, mondják el majd, hogy óriások közt éltem. Az ember úgy dől és kél, akár az őszi búza, de e néhány név soha nem merül feledésbe. Mondják el majd, hogy láthattam Hectort, lovak szelídítőjét, s mondják el, hogy Achilleus korában éltem.  Trója c. film


----------



## Deszy1991 (2011 Január 18)

Az embert megigézi az örökkévalóság. Azt kérdezzük hát: visszhangot vernek-e tetteink a századok során? Hallják-e nevünket idegenek, ha már rég nem leszünk? Kérdezik-e majd, kik voltunk? Milyen bátran küzdöttünk, milyen lángolóan szerettünk?  Trója c. film


----------



## Deszy1991 (2011 Január 18)

Az utak, melyeken jártál vele, a hidak, melyeken áthaladva egy pillanatra megálltál vele, s a zúgó vizet nézted a mélyben vagy a felhők rongyfátylaival borított holdat, a fák, melyeknek lombja arcát súrolta, mikor szemébe néztél, a rózsák, melyeknek illatát beszívta egyszer a Szigeten, mind e nyomok, tanújelek, bűnjelek megmaradtak a világban, s bizonyítják, hogy csakugyan szeretted. De aztán, egy napon, elveszett ez a szerelem. Hol veszett el, melyik úton, melyik hídon, a mélybe hullt, a zúgó vízbe vagy az égbe szállott, a holdas éjbe vagy elvegyült a rózsák illatával, s azért olyan terhes és sűrű most ez az illat, júniusban?... Nem tudok felelni. Csak járok az utakon és a hidakon, lehajtott fejjel, s tűnődöm és emlékezem. Márai Sándor


----------



## Deszy1991 (2011 Január 18)

Vannak olyan pillanatok az életben, hogy annyira nagyon hiányzik neked valaki, hogy szeretnéd kiszakítani az álmaidból a valóságba, hogy megölelhesd. Paulo Coelho


----------



## Deszy1991 (2011 Január 18)

De légy nyugodt: ha az a zord parancs
Engem könyörtelenül sírba ránt,
Ebben a könyvben lesz még némi rang,
És veled marad emlékem gyanánt. William Shakespeare


----------



## Deszy1991 (2011 Január 18)

Mondják, a föld veszte a tűz
lesz, vagy a jég.
Én mint ember, kit vágya űz,
amondó vagyok, hogy a tűz.
De ha kell a kétféle vég,
itt gyűlölet is annyi van,
hogy pusztítószerül a jég
is éppolyan
jó és elég. Robert Frost


----------



## Deszy1991 (2011 Január 18)

Ember vigyázz, figyeld meg jól világod:
ez volt a múlt, emez a vad jelen, -
hordozd szivedben. Éld e rossz világot
és mindig tudd, hogy mit kell tenned érte,
hogy más legyen. Radnóti Miklós


----------



## komonyi30 (2011 Január 18)

*..*


----------



## komonyi30 (2011 Január 18)

sziasztok kell 20 hozzászólás hogy valakitől letöltsek valamit?


----------



## komonyi30 (2011 Január 18)




----------



## komonyi30 (2011 Január 18)

:d


----------



## komonyi30 (2011 Január 18)

grat


----------



## komonyi30 (2011 Január 18)

szép


----------



## komonyi30 (2011 Január 18)

és mit írjak ?


----------



## komonyi30 (2011 Január 18)

20 hozzászólás h leszedjek valamit


----------



## komonyi30 (2011 Január 18)

de minek


----------



## komonyi30 (2011 Január 18)

köszi


----------



## komonyi30 (2011 Január 18)

istenkém


----------



## komonyi30 (2011 Január 18)

na mind1 akkor hozzászólok 20x valamihez


----------



## komonyi30 (2011 Január 18)

a pokerstrategy válaszok máshol nincsenek meg?


----------



## komonyi30 (2011 Január 18)

még várjak 20mp et hogy küldjek új kommentet lol


----------



## komonyi30 (2011 Január 18)

és ha a pokerstrategyn megkapom az 50é utánna adnak még 50$ a partyra vagy valahova?


----------



## komonyi30 (2011 Január 18)

oksa


----------



## komonyi30 (2011 Január 18)

20 mp es 20 kommentes baromság


----------



## komonyi30 (2011 Január 18)

remélem 20 üzenet után letudom tölteni


----------



## komonyi30 (2011 Január 18)

vagy most nem kommenteket írkálok?DDDDDDdd


----------



## komonyi30 (2011 Január 18)

vagy hova kell 20 hozzásziolás?????????


----------



## Shun (2011 Január 18)

csak a 20 kell


----------



## Shun (2011 Január 18)

csak a 20 kell és


----------



## Shun (2011 Január 18)

csak a 20 kell nem?


----------



## Shun (2011 Január 18)

csak a 20 kell nekem


----------



## Shun (2011 Január 18)

5


----------



## Shun (2011 Január 18)

6


----------



## Shun (2011 Január 18)

7


----------



## Shun (2011 Január 18)

202020202020


----------



## Shun (2011 Január 18)




----------



## Shun (2011 Január 18)




----------



## Shun (2011 Január 18)




----------



## Shun (2011 Január 18)

:,,:


----------



## Shun (2011 Január 18)

:66:


----------



## Shun (2011 Január 18)

:33::444::111:


----------



## Zsóka15 (2011 Január 18)

:d


----------



## Shun (2011 Január 18)

:0::88:


----------



## Shun (2011 Január 18)

:..:


----------



## Zsóka15 (2011 Január 18)

vizsgaidőszak


----------



## Shun (2011 Január 18)

:99:


----------



## Shun (2011 Január 18)

:9:


----------



## Shun (2011 Január 18)




----------



## Shun (2011 Január 18)

Zsóka15 írta:


> vizsgaidőszak


Egyszer minden véget ér...


----------



## Zsóka15 (2011 Január 18)

kissjelen


----------



## Zsóka15 (2011 Január 18)

köszi!!


----------



## Zsóka15 (2011 Január 18)

:..::!:


----------



## harcos63 (2011 Január 18)

egy


----------



## harcos63 (2011 Január 18)

kettő


----------



## harcos63 (2011 Január 18)

három


----------



## harcos63 (2011 Január 18)

négy


----------



## harcos63 (2011 Január 18)

öt


----------



## harcos63 (2011 Január 18)

hat


----------



## blackee (2011 Január 18)

Sziasztok! Helyes csapat vagytok!:656:


----------



## blackee (2011 Január 18)

:..:


----------



## dtstudio (2011 Január 18)

Budapest 2011.01.18.-án +5°C


----------



## csana84 (2011 Január 18)

Üdv mindenkinek!


----------



## moyra1973 (2011 Január 18)

1


----------



## moyra1973 (2011 Január 18)

2


----------



## moyra1973 (2011 Január 18)

3


----------



## moyra1973 (2011 Január 18)

4


----------



## moyra1973 (2011 Január 18)

5


----------



## moyra1973 (2011 Január 18)

6


----------



## moyra1973 (2011 Január 18)

7


----------



## moyra1973 (2011 Január 18)

Ezt már máskor is kaptam, nem tudom, hogy mi az hogy" szavazást indíthatsz".....


----------



## moyra1973 (2011 Január 18)

húsz


----------



## jgalik (2011 Január 18)

*köszi*

1 törpe


----------



## jgalik (2011 Január 18)

két törpe


----------



## harcos63 (2011 Január 18)

hat


----------



## harcos63 (2011 Január 18)

hét


----------



## jgalik (2011 Január 18)

három törpe


----------



## jgalik (2011 Január 18)

négy törpe


----------



## jgalik (2011 Január 18)

öt törpe


----------



## harcos63 (2011 Január 18)

nyolc


----------



## jgalik (2011 Január 18)

hat törpe


----------



## jgalik (2011 Január 18)

hét törpe


----------



## jgalik (2011 Január 18)

nyolc törpe


----------



## jgalik (2011 Január 18)

kilenc törpe


----------



## jgalik (2011 Január 18)

tíz törpe


----------



## harcos63 (2011 Január 18)

kilenc


----------



## jgalik (2011 Január 18)

tizenegy törpe


----------



## harcos63 (2011 Január 18)

tíz


----------



## harcos63 (2011 Január 18)

tizenegy


----------



## jgalik (2011 Január 18)

tizenkettő törpe


----------



## harcos63 (2011 Január 18)

tizenkettő


----------



## jgalik (2011 Január 18)

tizenhárom törpe


----------



## mindignevet (2011 Január 18)

Sziasztok


----------



## harcos63 (2011 Január 18)

tizenhárom


----------



## jgalik (2011 Január 18)

tizennégy törpe


----------



## harcos63 (2011 Január 18)

tizennégy


----------



## jgalik (2011 Január 18)

tizenöt törpe


----------



## jgalik (2011 Január 18)

tizenhat törpe


----------



## mindignevet (2011 Január 18)

hozzászólásokat gyártani nem is olyan egyszerű feladat


----------



## harcos63 (2011 Január 18)

tizenöt


----------



## jgalik (2011 Január 18)

tizenhét törpe


----------



## mindignevet (2011 Január 18)

most én is kezdjek el számolni?


----------



## harcos63 (2011 Január 18)

tizenhat


----------



## mindignevet (2011 Január 18)

lehet hogy azt kellene


----------



## jgalik (2011 Január 18)

tizennyolc törpe


----------



## mindignevet (2011 Január 18)

5


----------



## jgalik (2011 Január 18)

tizenkilenc törpe


----------



## mindignevet (2011 Január 18)

6


----------



## mindignevet (2011 Január 18)

7


----------



## jgalik (2011 Január 18)

húsz törpe
Elég?! Pedig el mentem volna száz hupikék törpéig is! Kezdtem már bugyutának érezni magam!


----------



## mindignevet (2011 Január 18)

8


----------



## mindignevet (2011 Január 18)

9


----------



## harcos63 (2011 Január 18)

tizenhét


----------



## mindignevet (2011 Január 18)

tíz


----------



## mindignevet (2011 Január 18)

tizenegy


----------



## mindignevet (2011 Január 18)

tizenkettő


----------



## mindignevet (2011 Január 18)

tizenhárom


----------



## mindignevet (2011 Január 18)

tizennégy


----------



## mindignevet (2011 Január 18)

tizenöt


----------



## mindignevet (2011 Január 18)

tizenhat


----------



## mindignevet (2011 Január 18)

tizenhét


----------



## mindignevet (2011 Január 18)

tizennyolc


----------



## mindignevet (2011 Január 18)

tizenkilenc


----------



## mindignevet (2011 Január 18)

na ezzel elérem a 20 hozzászólást remélem h most már jó lesz. Már csak 2 napot kell várni


----------



## ceee87 (2011 Január 18)

alim írta:


> Vannak ingyenes versenyek, de ott elveszik a játék egyik szépsége: a tét.


 Ennyi


----------



## ceee87 (2011 Január 18)

komonyi30 írta:


> vagy hova kell 20 hozzásziolás?????????


 Nem tudod letölteni a filet?


----------



## Sanyikax1 (2011 Január 18)

Hello mindenki


----------



## silversk8r (2011 Január 18)

ez tetszik


----------



## Sanyikax1 (2011 Január 18)

Tizenötödik


----------



## silversk8r (2011 Január 18)

jelen


----------



## Sanyikax1 (2011 Január 18)

A puding próbája az evés


----------



## Sanyikax1 (2011 Január 18)

A tagság feltétele a 20 hozzászólás


----------



## Sanyikax1 (2011 Január 18)

Királyok vagytok


----------



## Sanyikax1 (2011 Január 18)

Ez egy értelmes üzenet ?????


----------



## Sanyikax1 (2011 Január 18)

Az oldal egyébként jó


----------



## maze27 (2011 Január 18)

sziasztok!!!


----------



## Sanyikax1 (2011 Január 18)

Azt hiszem meg van a 20 hozzászólás


----------



## maze27 (2011 Január 18)

jelen


----------



## maze27 (2011 Január 18)

ki van még itt? :Ö)


----------



## maze27 (2011 Január 18)

már nem kell sok és tölthetek le


----------



## maze27 (2011 Január 18)

mizu mizu mizu??


----------



## maze27 (2011 Január 18)

jó a fórum a nagyon!


----------



## maze27 (2011 Január 18)

várom hogy lehessen letölteni )


----------



## maze27 (2011 Január 18)

lassan besötétedik...


----------



## maze27 (2011 Január 18)

Like like like


----------



## maze27 (2011 Január 18)

értelmes vagyok????


----------



## maze27 (2011 Január 18)

*nem annyira szerintem *


----------



## maze27 (2011 Január 18)

már csak 5


----------



## maze27 (2011 Január 18)

lassan megvagyunk


----------



## maze27 (2011 Január 18)

mi értelme ennek??


----------



## maze27 (2011 Január 18)

nem sok ...


----------



## maze27 (2011 Január 18)

20!!!!!!!!


----------



## maze27 (2011 Január 18)

Nem tudok még mind[HIDE]ig letölten[/HIDE]i (


----------



## melcsii (2011 Január 18)

Szia Niccoll! 
Miújság Felétek? Hogy vagy? Hogy telt a hétvége?
Nálunk ma egész nap köd volt... Átruccantunk a szlovénekhez, ill. az osztrákokhoz, ott pedig hétágra sütött a nap... Haza se akartunk jönni...  Olyan jó lett volna ott maradni egy kicsit még...


----------



## madeka (2011 Január 18)

Koszi szepen Melitta


----------



## hapi07 (2011 Január 18)

csak hozzá szólni


----------



## hapi07 (2011 Január 18)

sak hozzá szólni


----------



## hapi07 (2011 Január 18)

valaki pokerstrategy megoldások?


----------



## madeka (2011 Január 18)

Udv mindenkinek


----------



## hapi07 (2011 Január 18)

kell 20 hozzászólás


----------



## ceee87 (2011 Január 18)

hapi07 írta:


> kell 20 hozzászólás


 

Aha


----------



## ceee87 (2011 Január 18)

melyik oldalra érdemes beregelni utána?


----------



## hapi07 (2011 Január 18)

csak kell a 20 hozzászólás


----------



## hapi07 (2011 Január 18)

de hova kell?


----------



## ceee87 (2011 Január 18)

aha


----------



## ceee87 (2011 Január 18)

gondolom ideahovairogatunk!


----------



## ceee87 (2011 Január 18)

rem jók lesznek a megoldások


----------



## ceee87 (2011 Január 18)

nem értem miért nem sikerült a kvízem.. pedig mindenre jót nyomtam szerintem


----------



## ceee87 (2011 Január 18)

itt vagy?


----------



## ceee87 (2011 Január 18)

eza köszönet mi a fene?


----------



## ceee87 (2011 Január 18)

na jólvan akkor írunk 20 kommenet


----------



## ceee87 (2011 Január 18)

rem jó lesz


----------



## ceee87 (2011 Január 18)

20 hozzászólás kell


----------



## ceee87 (2011 Január 18)

vagy 2 nap


----------



## ceee87 (2011 Január 18)

a regisztráció után


----------



## ceee87 (2011 Január 18)

tényleg rem jó lesznek a megoldások


----------



## ceee87 (2011 Január 18)

kiváncsi leszek nagyona válszokra


----------



## ratson (2011 Január 18)

maze27 írta:


> *nem annyira szerintem *



kész


----------



## ratson (2011 Január 18)

ez


----------



## ratson (2011 Január 18)

a


----------



## ceee87 (2011 Január 18)

na de már csak 2


----------



## ratson (2011 Január 18)

rendszer


----------



## ceee87 (2011 Január 18)

rem megéri


----------



## ceee87 (2011 Január 18)

na nézzük


----------



## ratson (2011 Január 18)

miért


----------



## ratson (2011 Január 18)

nem


----------



## ratson (2011 Január 18)

kapcsoljátok


----------



## ratson (2011 Január 18)

ki?


----------



## ratson (2011 Január 18)

ezt a funkciót?


----------



## polarwarrior (2011 Január 18)

Na


----------



## polarwarrior (2011 Január 18)

ez


----------



## polarwarrior (2011 Január 18)

nem


----------



## polarwarrior (2011 Január 18)

is


----------



## polarwarrior (2011 Január 18)

rossz


----------



## polarwarrior (2011 Január 18)

otlet


----------



## polarwarrior (2011 Január 18)

!


----------



## polarwarrior (2011 Január 18)

Sajnos


----------



## polarwarrior (2011 Január 18)

a 48 ora


----------



## polarwarrior (2011 Január 18)

igy


----------



## polarwarrior (2011 Január 18)

is


----------



## polarwarrior (2011 Január 18)

legalabb


----------



## polarwarrior (2011 Január 18)

48 ora


----------



## polarwarrior (2011 Január 18)

alatt


----------



## polarwarrior (2011 Január 18)

fog


----------



## polarwarrior (2011 Január 18)

eltelni


----------



## polarwarrior (2011 Január 18)

Nem szokasom


----------



## polarwarrior (2011 Január 18)

egymas utan sok hozzaszolast elkuldeni a nagy semmirol


----------



## polarwarrior (2011 Január 18)

de ha ez a topic erre van letrehozva


----------



## polarwarrior (2011 Január 18)

hat legyen!


----------



## spinyoza (2011 Január 18)

A bejelentés oka:


> Szeretnék üdvözölni mindenkit! Biztos vagyok benne, hogy találok ismerősöket itt is, de jelenleg csak a hozzászólásaim számát gyarapítanám!


----------



## spali (2011 Január 18)

sziasztok 1.


----------



## spali (2011 Január 18)

sziasztok 2.


----------



## spali (2011 Január 18)

sziasztok 3.


----------



## spali (2011 Január 18)

sziasztok 4.


----------



## spali (2011 Január 18)

sziasztok 5.


----------



## spali (2011 Január 18)

sziasztok 6.


----------



## spali (2011 Január 18)

sziasztok 7.


----------



## spali (2011 Január 18)

sziasztok 8.


----------



## spali (2011 Január 18)

sziasztok 9.


----------



## spali (2011 Január 18)

sziasztok 10. huhh félidő!


----------



## spali (2011 Január 18)

sziasztok 11.


----------



## spali (2011 Január 18)

sziasztok 12.


----------



## spali (2011 Január 18)

sziasztok 13.


----------



## spali (2011 Január 18)

sziasztok 14.


----------



## spali (2011 Január 18)

sziasztok 15.


----------



## spali (2011 Január 18)

sziasztok 16.


----------



## spali (2011 Január 18)

sziasztok 17.


----------



## spali (2011 Január 18)

sziasztok 18.


----------



## spali (2011 Január 18)

sziasztok 19.


----------



## spali (2011 Január 18)

sziasztok 20. ez kemény volt...


----------



## spali (2011 Január 18)

sziasztok 21. na még egyet...


----------



## otiloz (2011 Január 18)

szeretem ezt az oldalt!


----------



## otiloz (2011 Január 18)

sok jo dolgot talalok itt


----------



## otiloz (2011 Január 18)

szeretnek


----------



## otiloz (2011 Január 18)

letolteni


----------



## otiloz (2011 Január 18)

innen


----------



## otiloz (2011 Január 18)

nagyon


----------



## otiloz (2011 Január 18)

sok


----------



## otiloz (2011 Január 18)

erdekes dolgot


----------



## otiloz (2011 Január 18)

fogok


----------



## spali (2011 Január 18)

*1*

1


----------



## otiloz (2011 Január 18)

megnezni


----------



## spali (2011 Január 18)

*2*

2


----------



## spali (2011 Január 18)

*3*

3


----------



## otiloz (2011 Január 18)

ezen


----------



## otiloz (2011 Január 18)

az oldalon


----------



## spali (2011 Január 18)

*4*

4


----------



## otiloz (2011 Január 18)

ugyhogy


----------



## spali (2011 Január 18)

*5*

5


----------



## spali (2011 Január 18)

*6*

6


----------



## spali (2011 Január 18)

*7*

7


----------



## spali (2011 Január 18)

*8*

8


----------



## otiloz (2011 Január 18)

felkeszulni


----------



## spali (2011 Január 18)

*9*

9


----------



## otiloz (2011 Január 18)

maris


----------



## spali (2011 Január 18)

*10*

10


----------



## spali (2011 Január 18)

*11*

11


----------



## otiloz (2011 Január 18)

lehet


----------



## spali (2011 Január 18)

*12*

12


----------



## spali (2011 Január 18)

*13*

13


----------



## otiloz (2011 Január 18)

letolteni!!!!!


----------



## spali (2011 Január 18)

*14*

14


----------



## spali (2011 Január 18)

*15*

15


----------



## otiloz (2011 Január 18)

jo


----------



## spali (2011 Január 18)

*16*

16


----------



## otiloz (2011 Január 18)

moka


----------



## spali (2011 Január 18)

*17*

17


----------



## otiloz (2011 Január 18)

lesz!!!!


----------



## spali (2011 Január 18)

*18*

18


----------



## spali (2011 Január 18)

*19*

19


----------



## otiloz (2011 Január 18)

udvozollek!!!!!


----------



## spali (2011 Január 18)

*20*

20


----------



## spali (2011 Január 18)

*21*

21


----------



## leslieb (2011 Január 18)

Ez jó!


----------



## leslieb (2011 Január 18)

Üdv-özlet


----------



## leslieb (2011 Január 18)

Wulfi írta:


> Köszi, Melitta! kiss


Jaja tényleg köszi


----------



## durana beatrix (2011 Január 18)

hi Mindenki


----------



## durana beatrix (2011 Január 18)

*sziasztok*


----------



## leslieb (2011 Január 18)

szia 007


----------



## durana beatrix (2011 Január 18)

_szép napot kívánok_


----------



## durana beatrix (2011 Január 18)

_*remélem, hogy jól csinálom...*_


----------



## durana beatrix (2011 Január 18)

újra itt


----------



## durana beatrix (2011 Január 18)

*óó, hallóó*


----------



## durana beatrix (2011 Január 18)

_*jól vagyok *_


----------



## durana beatrix (2011 Január 18)

itt vagyok, ragyogok


----------



## durana beatrix (2011 Január 18)

_*Beatrix a nevem*_


----------



## durana beatrix (2011 Január 18)

szia


----------



## durana beatrix (2011 Január 18)

most még írok 5 db hozzászólást


----------



## durana beatrix (2011 Január 18)

*azután pedig elteszem magam holnapra*


----------



## durana beatrix (2011 Január 18)

reggel korán kelek


----------



## durana beatrix (2011 Január 18)

_*szép lesz a holnapi nap*_


----------



## durana beatrix (2011 Január 18)

eszméletlen boldog vagyok


----------



## durana beatrix (2011 Január 18)

*szépséges az élet*


----------



## durana beatrix (2011 Január 18)

_nagyon jól érzem magam_


----------



## efesa (2011 Január 19)

Kisfiam felkeltél már? Vagy még ágyban vagy? 





Benne de kelek


----------



## efesa (2011 Január 19)

Egyik kisegér a másiknak:
- Vigyázz dől a margarin!
- Rám a margarin?


----------



## efesa (2011 Január 19)

Hogy tanítja a varázsló úszni a pókot?

Hóóóóókusz ...............pók úúúúússz!


----------



## efesa (2011 Január 19)

Mond csak kislány, egyedül oldottad meg ezt az egyenletet?
Nem. Két ismeretlennel.


----------



## efesa (2011 Január 19)

Nyuszika és a róka találkoznak az erdőben. Nyuszika köszön: 
- Szia vöröske! 
- Te engem ne vöröskézz le! 
- Miért, jobb lenne, ha lerókáználak.....!?!


----------



## efesa (2011 Január 19)

Mondja Kovács bácsi, maga mit szokott csinálni, ha este nem tud elaludni? 
- Én? Elszámolok háromig, és már alszom is. 
- Tényleg? Csak háromig? 
- Háromig, de van úgy, hogy fél négyig is.


----------



## efesa (2011 Január 19)

- Miért nincs bástya a vonaton? 
- Mert a vonat nem vár.....


----------



## efesa (2011 Január 19)

A tehén bonyolult állat. De én megfejtem.


----------



## efesa (2011 Január 19)

Miért nem gyűjt a darázs vasat? 
- ??? 
- Mert azt a MÉH csinálja"


----------



## efesa (2011 Január 19)

Minek a rövidítése a MÉH?

A Népgazdasági Tanács a Tollkereskedelmi Vállalat Melléktermék és Hulladékgyűjtő Főosztályából 1950-ben hozta létre a Melléktermék és Hulladék Egyesülést... ebből lett a MÉH


----------



## efesa (2011 Január 19)

Minek a rövidítése az ABC?


----------



## efesa (2011 Január 19)

1. Általános Beszerzési Cikkek
2. Általános Bolti Cikkek 

3. Az ábécére utalt, hogy ától cettig minden lehet kapni


Ki tudja!?


----------



## efesa (2011 Január 19)

A 3. persze butaság, mert a cet az tkp. a német Z


----------



## efesa (2011 Január 19)

És a KÖZÉRT?


----------



## efesa (2011 Január 19)

Községi Élelmiszer Kereskedelmi Rt.


----------



## efesa (2011 Január 19)

Itt volt a tavasz.


----------



## efesa (2011 Január 19)

Áradnak a folyók.


----------



## efesa (2011 Január 19)

Jön a tél .... vissza.


----------



## efesa (2011 Január 19)

Talán hamarosan havazni fog.


----------



## efesa (2011 Január 19)

És minden fehér lesz megint.


----------



## esztuss89 (2011 Január 19)

Sziasztok!


----------



## esztuss89 (2011 Január 19)

Idézek egy kis Quimby-t!


----------



## esztuss89 (2011 Január 19)

A pincér félig ébren nyitott szájjal a pulton matat,


----------



## esztuss89 (2011 Január 19)

A csapos int, hogy az utolsó kör megint miránk maradt.


----------



## esztuss89 (2011 Január 19)

Bólintok, egy lusta gondolat a szavamba vág.


----------



## esztuss89 (2011 Január 19)

Mellém zuhan a tegnap (jaj ne!), igazán fülledt társaság...


----------



## esztuss89 (2011 Január 19)

Talán elvesztem, vagy csak eltévedtem,


----------



## esztuss89 (2011 Január 19)

Egy félmosollyal a hátizsákban bolygót tévesztettem.


----------



## esztuss89 (2011 Január 19)

Kunkori farkú gyíkok között repdes most a fény,


----------



## esztuss89 (2011 Január 19)

A tegnap lebírt szörnyecskéket terelgeti felém


----------



## esztuss89 (2011 Január 19)

Egy ösztövér figura még a wurlitzerrel harcol,


----------



## esztuss89 (2011 Január 19)

Molett nője koktéljába, átlőtt szíveket rajzol,


----------



## esztuss89 (2011 Január 19)

Karmol majd a rum arcukra melaszromantikát...


----------



## esztuss89 (2011 Január 19)

Boldogok, ha nem éreznek semmit. Át- és


----------



## esztuss89 (2011 Január 19)

Átjár engem a nincs még vége bűnös hangulat.


----------



## esztuss89 (2011 Január 19)

Ez a mese nem az enyém, jöhetne még egy bűvös fordulat


----------



## esztuss89 (2011 Január 19)

Valami nem hagy békén, valami jár a parton...


----------



## esztuss89 (2011 Január 19)

Lefogadom, hogy a szerelem, na, ezt a fogadást tartom.


----------



## esztuss89 (2011 Január 19)

Kihámozom magam a bambuszszék-ölelésből,
A föveny felé kúszom, most meglátom, most eldől...


----------



## esztuss89 (2011 Január 19)

A távolban egy trombita táncoltat egy öreg zongorát,
A cukornád felém küldi édes illatát.


----------



## esztuss89 (2011 Január 19)




----------



## Detti.t (2011 Január 19)

Patrik


----------



## Detti.t (2011 Január 19)

Lili


----------



## Detti.t (2011 Január 19)

juj,ez jó


----------



## Detti.t (2011 Január 19)

érdekes...


----------



## Detti.t (2011 Január 19)

nagyon bonyolult sajnos :S


----------



## Detti.t (2011 Január 19)

húúú,jóók nagyon


----------



## Detti.t (2011 Január 19)

szépek tényleg


----------



## Detti.t (2011 Január 19)

szerintem igenis létezik barátság!


----------



## Detti.t (2011 Január 19)

nincs is annál jobb


----------



## Detti.t (2011 Január 19)

Mindent!


----------



## Detti.t (2011 Január 19)

nayjából igen!az összes!


----------



## Detti.t (2011 Január 19)

viccesek


----------



## Detti.t (2011 Január 19)

jó kis téma


----------



## Detti.t (2011 Január 19)

sexsexsex


----------



## Detti.t (2011 Január 19)

csók már megcsalás.de a hűségnél nincs is fontosabb egy kapcsolatban


----------



## Detti.t (2011 Január 19)

érdekes egy téma


----------



## Detti.t (2011 Január 19)

de még milyen szép!!!!


----------



## Detti.t (2011 Január 19)




----------



## Detti.t (2011 Január 19)

jelen


----------



## Detti.t (2011 Január 19)

ezazz


----------



## Detti.t (2011 Január 19)

sziasztok


----------



## Detti.t (2011 Január 19)

juhuuu


----------



## Mikochan (2011 Január 19)

*Sziasztok!*


----------



## vikialexa (2011 Január 19)

Jár fel erre az oldalra valaki?


----------



## vikialexa (2011 Január 19)

szeretnék egy kis segítséget


----------



## vikialexa (2011 Január 19)

magam valahogy nem boldogulok


----------



## vikialexa (2011 Január 19)

szeretnék letolteni kottakat de nem megy


----------



## vikialexa (2011 Január 19)

koszi valaki


----------



## Vencus (2011 Január 19)

Köszi!


----------



## Vencus (2011 Január 19)

243421423


----------



## Vencus (2011 Január 19)

Sjdjc


----------



## Vencus (2011 Január 19)

Helló!


----------



## Vencus (2011 Január 19)

Abc..


----------



## Vencus (2011 Január 19)

Szia!


----------



## Vencus (2011 Január 19)

76


----------



## Vencus (2011 Január 19)

3


----------



## Vencus (2011 Január 19)

7555


----------



## Vencus (2011 Január 19)

2


----------



## Vencus (2011 Január 19)

11


----------



## Vencus (2011 Január 19)

G


----------



## Vencus (2011 Január 19)

Hwuwisjow


----------



## Vencus (2011 Január 19)

sZIA!


----------



## Vencus (2011 Január 19)

hELLÓ!


----------



## Vencus (2011 Január 19)

abcd____


----------



## Vencus (2011 Január 19)

17


----------



## Vencus (2011 Január 19)

1888


----------



## Vencus (2011 Január 19)

G


----------



## Vencus (2011 Január 19)

Ifjreiok


----------



## Vencus (2011 Január 19)

hxcjjxd


----------



## dtstudio (2011 Január 19)

Budapest 2011.01.19.-én +2°C


----------



## andika1st (2011 Január 19)

köszönöm


----------



## andika1st (2011 Január 19)

mindenképpen élek a lehetőséggel


----------



## szivnet (2011 Január 19)

Üdv. Mindenkinek !

Nem igazán értem, mi az értelme ennek a minimális 20 hozzászólás kényszerítésének, ha könnyen ki lehet játszani.

Talán inkább törölni kellene a szabályt.


----------



## andika1st (2011 Január 19)

üdvözlet! Dunaújvárosból!


----------



## andika1st (2011 Január 19)

már csak 8 hozzászólás kell!


----------



## andika1st (2011 Január 19)

7.


----------



## andika1st (2011 Január 19)

6.


----------



## andika1st (2011 Január 19)

5.


----------



## andika1st (2011 Január 19)

4.


----------



## andika1st (2011 Január 19)

3.


----------



## andika1st (2011 Január 19)

2.


----------



## andika1st (2011 Január 19)

1.


----------



## andika1st (2011 Január 19)




----------



## sanga (2011 Január 19)

meg 6 hozzaszolas


----------



## sanga (2011 Január 19)

6


----------



## sanga (2011 Január 19)

5


----------



## sanga (2011 Január 19)

4


----------



## balazs978 (2011 Január 19)

*6*

6


----------



## balazs978 (2011 Január 19)

7


----------



## balazs978 (2011 Január 19)

8


----------



## sanga (2011 Január 19)

3


----------



## balazs978 (2011 Január 19)

9. töltöttem és töltök még fel operett, musical és egyéb zenéket a zene fórumba, ha valakit érdekel


----------



## balazs978 (2011 Január 19)

10


----------



## sanga (2011 Január 19)

2


----------



## sanga (2011 Január 19)

1


----------



## sanga (2011 Január 19)

meg van ))))))))


----------



## balazs978 (2011 Január 19)

14


----------



## balazs978 (2011 Január 19)

15


----------



## balazs978 (2011 Január 19)

17


----------



## balazs978 (2011 Január 19)

18


----------



## balazs978 (2011 Január 19)

19


----------



## balazs978 (2011 Január 19)

kész


----------



## makedit (2011 Január 19)

SZiasztok!


----------



## balazs978 (2011 Január 19)

21


----------



## makedit (2011 Január 19)

*Sziasztok!Üdvözlet mindenkinek!Nagyon szép napot kívánok!!!!*

kissSZép


balazs978 írta:


> kész


----------



## makedit (2011 Január 19)

*Sziasztok!Üdvözlet mindenkinek!Nagyon szép napot kívánok!!!!*

kiss


balazs978 írta:


> 21


----------



## makedit (2011 Január 19)

*Sziasztok!Üdvözlet mindenkinek!Nagyon szép napot kívánok!!!!*

kiss


ratson írta:


> kész


----------



## makedit (2011 Január 19)

Köszönöm szépen a segítséget! További szép napot kívánok!


----------



## makedit (2011 Január 19)

*Köszönöm a segítséget! További szép napot kívánok!!!*

kiss


Lajhárusz írta:


> 2


----------



## makedit (2011 Január 19)

*Köszönöm a segítséget! További szép napot kívánok!!!*




deny012 írta:


> 888888


----------



## makedit (2011 Január 19)

Köszönöm szépen a segítséget! További szép napot kívánok!


----------



## makedit (2011 Január 19)

*Köszönöm a segítséget! További szép napot kívánok!!!*

kiss


andika1st írta:


> már csak 8 hozzászólás kell!


----------



## makedit (2011 Január 19)

*Köszönöm a segítséget! További szép napot kívánok!!!*

kiss


sanga írta:


> meg 6 hozzaszolas


----------



## vyolin (2011 Január 19)

Halihó!

Üdv mindenkinek
vyolin


----------



## panni-7 (2011 Január 19)

vyolin írta:


> Halihó!
> 
> Üdv mindenkinek
> vyolin


 

Üdv mindenkinek!
Beteg vagyok, jövök amint tudok elnézést kérek Boholinotól és mindenkitól aki az eszperente fórumába ir nagyot híbáztam igérem többé nem fog előfordulni figyelmesebb leszek,


----------



## szindó (2011 Január 19)

Sziasztok!

Én új vagyok.


----------



## ilyeslucsia (2011 Január 19)

helllo


----------



## ilyeslucsia (2011 Január 19)

hello én is


----------



## vyolin (2011 Január 19)

Nyomi vagyok, most ebédeltem!


----------



## vyolin (2011 Január 19)

3. nyomi az idő is!


----------



## vyolin (2011 Január 19)

4. sok a meló


----------



## vyolin (2011 Január 19)

5 fáj a lábam


----------



## racper (2011 Január 19)

ja


----------



## racper (2011 Január 19)

kutya vagyok most kapartam


----------



## vyolin (2011 Január 19)

6 ne nyavalyogjak, tudom


----------



## vyolin (2011 Január 19)

7


----------



## vyolin (2011 Január 19)

8


----------



## balazs978 (2011 Január 19)

5


----------



## balazs978 (2011 Január 19)

4


----------



## balazs978 (2011 Január 19)

3


----------



## balazs978 (2011 Január 19)

2


----------



## balazs978 (2011 Január 19)

1


----------



## balazs978 (2011 Január 19)

0


----------



## teca27 (2011 Január 19)

Szeretnék 20 hozzászólással rendelkezni, hogy az oldal tagja lehessek. Köszönettel: L. Murányi Teréz

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=164970530201588&set=a.164969963534978.38551.100000659277329


----------



## skory (2011 Január 19)

Szintén a húsz hozzászólás elérése a célom. Köszöntök mindenkit.


----------



## evik81 (2011 Január 19)

Koszi a lehetőséget!


----------



## HarmatFény (2011 Január 19)

Sziasztok. Üdvözlet mindenkinek


----------



## vyolin (2011 Január 19)

9


----------



## vyolin (2011 Január 19)

10


----------



## vyolin (2011 Január 19)

11


----------



## vyolin (2011 Január 19)

12


----------



## vyolin (2011 Január 19)

13


----------



## vacsat1 (2011 Január 19)

1


----------



## vacsat1 (2011 Január 19)

2


----------



## vacsat1 (2011 Január 19)

3


----------



## vyolin (2011 Január 19)

14


----------



## vacsat1 (2011 Január 19)

4


----------



## vacsat1 (2011 Január 19)

irigyellek vyolin


----------



## vacsat1 (2011 Január 19)

6


----------



## vacsat1 (2011 Január 19)

7


----------



## vacsat1 (2011 Január 19)

8


----------



## vyolin (2011 Január 19)

15


----------



## vacsat1 (2011 Január 19)

9


----------



## fa_kata (2011 Január 19)

hello, Kata vagyok


----------



## vacsat1 (2011 Január 19)

10


----------



## fa_kata (2011 Január 19)

...........


----------



## vacsat1 (2011 Január 19)

11


----------



## vacsat1 (2011 Január 19)

12


----------



## vacsat1 (2011 Január 19)

13


----------



## vacsat1 (2011 Január 19)

14


----------



## vacsat1 (2011 Január 19)

15


----------



## vacsat1 (2011 Január 19)

16


----------



## vacsat1 (2011 Január 19)

17


----------



## vyolin (2011 Január 19)

vacsat1 írta:


> irigyellek vyolin


 
Miért is?


----------



## vacsat1 (2011 Január 19)

18


----------



## semleges (2011 Január 19)

*szökkkkk  vagy is kkkössssz *

.


Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


----------



## vacsat1 (2011 Január 19)

vyolin írta:


> Miért is?


mert már 14 nél tartottál, amikor én még csak 4-nél, poén volt, de már nem aktuális...


----------



## vacsat1 (2011 Január 19)

20


----------



## vyolin (2011 Január 19)

hihi


----------



## vyolin (2011 Január 19)

18


----------



## vyolin (2011 Január 19)

19


----------



## SunshineSally (2011 Január 19)

1


----------



## SunshineSally (2011 Január 19)

2


----------



## SunshineSally (2011 Január 19)

:grin:3


----------



## SunshineSally (2011 Január 19)

4


----------



## SunshineSally (2011 Január 19)

5


----------



## SunshineSally (2011 Január 19)

6


----------



## SunshineSally (2011 Január 19)

7


----------



## SunshineSally (2011 Január 19)

8


----------



## SunshineSally (2011 Január 19)

9


----------



## SunshineSally (2011 Január 19)

10


----------



## SunshineSally (2011 Január 19)

11


----------



## SunshineSally (2011 Január 19)

12


----------



## SunshineSally (2011 Január 19)

13


----------



## BLRoxána (2011 Január 19)

haliho!
van itt valaki?


----------



## SunshineSally (2011 Január 19)

14


----------



## SunshineSally (2011 Január 19)

15


----------



## BLRoxána (2011 Január 19)

Csatlakozom az előttem szólókhoz


----------



## icze (2011 Január 19)

itt vagyok


----------



## SunshineSally (2011 Január 19)

16


----------



## SunshineSally (2011 Január 19)

17


----------



## SunshineSally (2011 Január 19)

18


----------



## SunshineSally (2011 Január 19)

19


----------



## SunshineSally (2011 Január 19)

20


----------



## SunshineSally (2011 Január 19)




----------



## adam78 (2011 Január 19)

1


----------



## adam78 (2011 Január 19)

2


----------



## adam78 (2011 Január 19)

4


----------



## adam78 (2011 Január 19)

3


----------



## adam78 (2011 Január 19)

5


----------



## adam78 (2011 Január 19)

6


----------



## adam78 (2011 Január 19)

7


----------



## adam78 (2011 Január 19)

8


----------



## rash12345 (2011 Január 19)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


----------



## rash12345 (2011 Január 19)

9


----------



## rash12345 (2011 Január 19)

15


----------



## rash12345 (2011 Január 19)

18


----------



## rash12345 (2011 Január 19)

29


----------



## rash12345 (2011 Január 19)

33


----------



## rash12345 (2011 Január 19)

30


----------



## rash12345 (2011 Január 19)

31


----------



## rash12345 (2011 Január 19)

32


----------



## rash12345 (2011 Január 19)

huj


----------



## rash12345 (2011 Január 19)

34


----------



## rash12345 (2011 Január 19)

io


----------



## rash12345 (2011 Január 19)

tz


----------



## rash12345 (2011 Január 19)

íad


----------



## rash12345 (2011 Január 19)

lá


----------



## Asdf2 (2011 Január 19)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg



Köszi, tündér vagy..!


----------



## Asdf2 (2011 Január 19)

Üdv mindenkinek!


----------



## Asdf2 (2011 Január 19)

1


----------



## Asdf2 (2011 Január 19)

454


----------



## Asdf2 (2011 Január 19)

hdfrt


----------



## Asdf2 (2011 Január 19)

ghjkgkh


----------



## Asdf2 (2011 Január 19)

Az vagy nekem, mi testnek a kenyér


----------



## Asdf2 (2011 Január 19)

S tavaszi zápor, fűszere a földnek


----------



## Asdf2 (2011 Január 19)

Lelkem miattad örök harcban él


----------



## Asdf2 (2011 Január 19)

Mint a fösvény,


----------



## Asdf2 (2011 Január 19)

kit pénze gondja öl meg;


----------



## Asdf2 (2011 Január 19)

Csupa fény és boldogság büszke elmém,


----------



## Asdf2 (2011 Január 19)

Majd fél:


----------



## Asdf2 (2011 Január 19)

az idő ellop, eltemet;


----------



## Asdf2 (2011 Január 19)

Csak az enyém légy,


----------



## Asdf2 (2011 Január 19)

néha azt szeretném,


----------



## Asdf2 (2011 Január 19)

Majd, hogy a világ lássa kincsemet;


----------



## Asdf2 (2011 Január 19)

Arcod varázsa csordultig betölt,


----------



## Asdf2 (2011 Január 19)

S egy pillantásodért is sorvadok;


----------



## Asdf2 (2011 Január 19)

Nincs más,


----------



## Asdf2 (2011 Január 19)

nem is akarok más gyönyört,


----------



## Asdf2 (2011 Január 19)

Csak amit tőled kaptam,


----------



## angyalkám (2011 Január 19)

*angyalkám*

 Szép jó napot kivánok mindenkinek!!


----------



## Asdf2 (2011 Január 19)

s máig kapok.


----------



## Asdf2 (2011 Január 19)

Koldus-szegény


----------



## Asdf2 (2011 Január 19)

királyi gazdagon


----------



## Asdf2 (2011 Január 19)

Részeg vagyok,


----------



## Asdf2 (2011 Január 19)

és mindig szomjazom.


----------



## Podesta (2011 Január 19)

*letölt*

ppp


----------



## Podesta (2011 Január 19)

*p*

p


----------



## Podesta (2011 Január 19)

*p*

---


----------



## Podesta (2011 Január 19)

*p*

---


----------



## Podesta (2011 Január 19)

*df*

fr


----------



## Podesta (2011 Január 19)

fail


----------



## Podesta (2011 Január 19)

---


----------



## Podesta (2011 Január 19)

???


----------



## Podesta (2011 Január 19)

hhhded


----------



## Podesta (2011 Január 19)

???????


----------



## Podesta (2011 Január 19)

------


----------



## Podesta (2011 Január 19)

hekfdjb


----------



## Podesta (2011 Január 19)

scd


----------



## Podesta (2011 Január 19)

dewcx


----------



## Podesta (2011 Január 19)

kugdt


----------



## Podesta (2011 Január 19)

jgvcxd


----------



## Podesta (2011 Január 19)

sr


----------



## Podesta (2011 Január 19)

?_?:


----------



## Podesta (2011 Január 19)

cfi
fec


----------



## Podesta (2011 Január 19)

uccsó


----------



## ildiko1979 (2011 Január 19)

mert jó 
1.
“A világ amit teremtettünk a gondolkodásunk eredménye; nem lehet megváltoztatni gondolkodásunk megváltoztatása nélkül.” (*Albert Einstein*)


----------



## ildiko1979 (2011 Január 19)

2.
“Tanulj a tegnapból, élj a mának és reménykedj a holnapban. A legfontosabb azonban, hogy ne hagyd abba a kérdezést.” (*Albert Einstein*)


----------



## ildiko1979 (2011 Január 19)

3.
“Nem vagyok különösebben tehetséges. Csupán szenvedélyesen kíváncsi.”
(*Albert Einstein*)


----------



## ildiko1979 (2011 Január 19)

4.
“Ha csak az ismert dolgok érdekelnének, lakatosnak mentem volna.”
(*Albert Einstein*)


----------



## ildiko1979 (2011 Január 19)

5.
“Mindenki tudja, hogy bizonyos dolgokat nem lehet megvalósítani, mígnem jön valaki, aki erről nem tud, és megvalósítja.” (*Albert Einstein*)


----------



## ildiko1979 (2011 Január 19)

6.
“Tanuld meg a játékszabályokat aztán már csak játszanod kell – persze mindenkinél jobban.” (*Albert Einstein*)


----------



## ildiko1979 (2011 Január 19)

7.
“Ne mondd, hogy nincs időd semmire! A te napod sem rövidebb mint Michelangelo, Pasteur, Teréz anya, Leonardo da Vinci, Albert Einstein vagy Jézus napja!”


----------



## ildiko1979 (2011 Január 19)

8. “A kreativitás titka az, hogy ügyesen titkold el a forrásaidat.” (Albert Einstein)


----------



## dcshedi (2011 Január 19)

*üdv*

üdv 1


----------



## nomiverba (2011 Január 19)

hali


----------



## ildiko1979 (2011 Január 19)

9.
“Nem furcsa, hogy én, aki csupa népszerűtlen könyvet írtam, ilyen népszerű fickó lettem?” (*Albert Einstein*)


----------



## nomiverba (2011 Január 19)

thx


----------



## ildiko1979 (2011 Január 19)

10.
“Sose aggódj amiatt, hogy nem érted a matematikát. Biztosíthatlak, nekem még több gondom van vele.” (*Albert Einstein levele egy 12 éves diáknak*)


----------



## dcshedi (2011 Január 19)

igaz


----------



## ildiko1979 (2011 Január 19)

11.
“Az összevisszaságban találd meg az egyszerűséget, a hangzavarban a harmóniát. A nehézségek közt mindig ott van a lehetőség.” (*Albert Einstein*)


----------



## ildiko1979 (2011 Január 19)

12.
“Csak két dolog végtelen: a Világegyetem és az emberi butaság, bár az elsőben nem vagyok egészen biztos.” (*Albert Einstein*)


----------



## nomiverba (2011 Január 19)

mi az ,ha a nő lejön a fáról?? -evolúció és ha a férfi? -tévedés xD


----------



## nomiverba (2011 Január 19)

4


----------



## dcshedi (2011 Január 19)

*3*

harmadik


----------



## ildiko1979 (2011 Január 19)

13.
“Az okos emberek megoldják a problémákat, a zsenik pedig megelőzik őket.” (*Albert Einstein*)


----------



## ildiko1979 (2011 Január 19)

14.
“Az, aki még sosem követett el hibát, valószínűleg még sosem próbált semmi új dolgot.” (*Albert Einstein*)


----------



## ildiko1979 (2011 Január 19)

15.
“Tartsd a kezed egy percig a forró kályhán, meglátod, egy órának fogod érezni. Beszélgess egy csinos nővel egy órát, mintha csak egy perc lenne. Na, ez a relativitás.” (*Albert Einstein*)


----------



## ildiko1979 (2011 Január 19)

16.
“A tudomány vallás nélkül sánta. A vallás tudomány nélkül vak.”
(*Albert Einstein*)


----------



## Superfuzz (2011 Január 19)

17


----------



## Superfuzz (2011 Január 19)

18


----------



## ildiko1979 (2011 Január 19)

17.
“A békét nem lehet erőszakos eszközökkel fenntartani; csakis megértéssel lehet elérni.” (*Albert Einstein*)


----------



## ildiko1979 (2011 Január 19)

18.
“A képzelőerő fontosabb, mint a tudás.” (*Albert Einstein*)


----------



## Superfuzz (2011 Január 19)

19


----------



## ildiko1979 (2011 Január 19)

19.
“Csak kétféleképpen élheted az életed. Vagy abban hiszel, a világon semmi sem varázslat. Vagy pedig abban, hogy a világon minden varázslat.”
(*Albert Einstein*)


----------



## Superfuzz (2011 Január 19)

20


----------



## Superfuzz (2011 Január 19)

21


----------



## Superfuzz (2011 Január 19)

22


----------



## Superfuzz (2011 Január 19)

23


----------



## ildiko1979 (2011 Január 19)

20.
“Az időnek egyetlen oka van: minden nem történhet egyszerre.”
(*Albert Einstein*)


----------



## Superfuzz (2011 Január 19)

25


----------



## ildiko1979 (2011 Január 19)

megelőztél


----------



## Superfuzz (2011 Január 19)

24


----------



## Superfuzz (2011 Január 19)

26


----------



## Superfuzz (2011 Január 19)

27


----------



## Superfuzz (2011 Január 19)

28


----------



## Superfuzz (2011 Január 19)

29


----------



## Superfuzz (2011 Január 19)

30


----------



## ildiko1979 (2011 Január 19)

30


----------



## Superfuzz (2011 Január 19)

ildiko1979 írta:


> megelőztél


csak már járnék 20nál..


----------



## Superfuzz (2011 Január 19)

31


----------



## Superfuzz (2011 Január 19)

32


----------



## Superfuzz (2011 Január 19)

33


----------



## Superfuzz (2011 Január 19)

34


----------



## Superfuzz (2011 Január 19)

35


----------



## Superfuzz (2011 Január 19)

36


----------



## dcshedi (2011 Január 19)

*4*

négy


----------



## ildiko1979 (2011 Január 19)

hol jársz?


----------



## Gubry (2011 Január 19)

egy...


----------



## Gubry (2011 Január 19)

kettő...


----------



## Gubry (2011 Január 19)

három...


----------



## Gubry (2011 Január 19)

négy...


----------



## Gubry (2011 Január 19)

öt...


----------



## Gubry (2011 Január 19)

hat...


----------



## Gubry (2011 Január 19)

hét...


----------



## Gubry (2011 Január 19)

nyolc...


----------



## Gubry (2011 Január 19)

kilenc...


----------



## Gubry (2011 Január 19)

tíz...


----------



## nagya90 (2011 Január 19)

vesztergám miklós dalait hogy tudom letölteni?


----------



## badgirlie (2011 Január 19)

*hello*

hello mindenki! 
(1)


----------



## badgirlie (2011 Január 19)

*2*

azert egy 10"-os notin eleg hard ez a forumozosdi... ennyi koszonommel...


----------



## badgirlie (2011 Január 19)

*3*

nem pofatlansag egyszerre 20-at kommentelni a semmirol?


----------



## badgirlie (2011 Január 19)

*4*

bar ugy nezem itt, most, nem zavarok senkit... szoval sorry, de gogogo


----------



## badgirlie (2011 Január 19)

*5*

öt


----------



## badgirlie (2011 Január 19)

hat


----------



## badgirlie (2011 Január 19)

het


----------



## badgirlie (2011 Január 19)

nyo'c


----------



## badgirlie (2011 Január 19)

kilenc (sztem ez iszonyat megalazo...)


----------



## badgirlie (2011 Január 19)

10eske


----------



## badgirlie (2011 Január 19)

- Mi az? Kicsi, sarga es nagy hatalma van?
- Root kiskacsa.


----------



## badgirlie (2011 Január 19)

http://geekandpoke.typepad.com/.a/6a00d8341d3df553ef0147e18c9c5e970b-pi


----------



## badgirlie (2011 Január 19)

vicc meselesbol rossz vagyok amugy...


----------



## badgirlie (2011 Január 19)

Harom fele matematikus van. Az egyik tud szamolni, a masik nem.


----------



## prop (2011 Január 19)

Köszönöm, megpróbálom!


----------



## badgirlie (2011 Január 19)

(kozben ezerrel aratok a farmon!)


----------



## badgirlie (2011 Január 19)

*farm*

eleg uncsi


----------



## badgirlie (2011 Január 19)

nem is azert jatszok vele mert izgalmas, hanem mert...


----------



## badgirlie (2011 Január 19)

... az olyan benaknak akik amugy baromira kitartoak!!! is lehet sikerelmenye ebben a jatekban!


----------



## badgirlie (2011 Január 19)

*?*

puncstorta


----------



## badgirlie (2011 Január 19)

uccccsoooo elotti (mert kell egy raadas ugyerzem...)


----------



## badgirlie (2011 Január 19)

+1 (es nagyon koszonom mindenkinek a turelmet! )


----------



## Tinte (2011 Január 19)

*Szükségem van 20 hozzászólásra*

Örülök, hogy itt vagyok.


----------



## Tinte (2011 Január 19)

ez a második, holnap folytatom


----------



## DJTacki (2011 Január 19)

Üdv Mindenkinek!

ELnézést kérek előre is, de most én is számolni fogok... 
Mindenkinek további szép napot/estét!


----------



## DJTacki (2011 Január 19)

Üdv Mindenkinek!

Elnézést kérek előre is, de most én is számolni fogok...
További szép napot/estét!


----------



## DJTacki (2011 Január 19)

Amúgy nagyon szép és igényes a fórum, gratulálok hozzá!


----------



## DJTacki (2011 Január 19)

Ha kiköltözök Kanadába, biztosan ez lesz a kedvencem


----------



## DJTacki (2011 Január 19)

négy...


----------



## DJTacki (2011 Január 19)

öt..


----------



## DJTacki (2011 Január 19)

hat...


----------



## DJTacki (2011 Január 19)

hét...


----------



## DJTacki (2011 Január 19)

8...


----------



## DJTacki (2011 Január 19)

kilenc


----------



## DJTacki (2011 Január 19)

Tííííz!!


----------



## DJTacki (2011 Január 19)

eleven...


----------



## DJTacki (2011 Január 19)

12...


----------



## DJTacki (2011 Január 19)

13


----------



## Lucee (2011 Január 19)

Halihó!!! Köszönet a lehetőségért


----------



## titibubu (2011 Január 19)

Lak


----------



## Melinda025 (2011 Január 19)

1


----------



## titibubu (2011 Január 19)

mászok


----------



## Melinda025 (2011 Január 19)

23


----------



## Melinda025 (2011 Január 19)

10


----------



## titibubu (2011 Január 19)

ha sós az étel bele kell főzni 1 krumplit


----------



## titibubu (2011 Január 19)

borsólevest főzök


----------



## titibubu (2011 Január 19)

kenyér


----------



## titibubu (2011 Január 19)

görögdinnye


----------



## titibubu (2011 Január 19)

mit főzzek


----------



## titibubu (2011 Január 19)

szeretek főzni


----------



## titibubu (2011 Január 19)

mézeskenyér


----------



## Oblodra (2011 Január 19)

Sziasztok!


----------



## titibubu (2011 Január 19)

tej vaj


----------



## Oblodra (2011 Január 19)

Igyekszem majd én is hasznos lenni


----------



## titibubu (2011 Január 19)

rakottkrumpli lesz az ebéd


----------



## Oblodra (2011 Január 19)

De előtte ezt végig kell csinálni, köszi h. ilyen egyszerűvé teszitek


----------



## titibubu (2011 Január 19)

kijevi csirkemell


----------



## Oblodra (2011 Január 19)

A félelem az elme gyilkosa


----------



## titibubu (2011 Január 19)

ludakása


----------



## Oblodra (2011 Január 19)

Még néhány semmitmondó üzenet


----------



## titibubu (2011 Január 19)

sóskaleves


----------



## Oblodra (2011 Január 19)

Még egy.


----------



## titibubu (2011 Január 19)

előétel


----------



## Oblodra (2011 Január 19)

Ismétlem önmagam.


----------



## titibubu (2011 Január 19)

lecsó


----------



## titibubu (2011 Január 19)

szakácskönyv


----------



## Oblodra (2011 Január 19)

Vajon mi az oka a 20hozzászólásnak..


----------



## titibubu (2011 Január 19)

kiflt


----------



## Oblodra (2011 Január 19)

Később normálisan is írogatni szerenék


----------



## DJTacki (2011 Január 19)

124


----------



## titibubu (2011 Január 19)

reggeli


----------



## Oblodra (2011 Január 19)

Hoppá, helyesírási hiba.


----------



## titibubu (2011 Január 19)

rántotta


----------



## Oblodra (2011 Január 19)

Igazából csak elgépelésből adódott.


----------



## DJTacki (2011 Január 19)

16


----------



## titibubu (2011 Január 19)

lazac


----------



## Oblodra (2011 Január 19)

majd figyelek


----------



## DJTacki (2011 Január 19)

17


----------



## Oblodra (2011 Január 19)

szia


----------



## DJTacki (2011 Január 19)

18


----------



## Oblodra (2011 Január 19)

le vagyok maradva.


----------



## DJTacki (2011 Január 19)

Halihó


----------



## Oblodra (2011 Január 19)

nem túl érdekes felesleges postot irogatni


----------



## DJTacki (2011 Január 19)

És megvan Köszi szépen a türelmet, további szép napot Nektek!


----------



## Oblodra (2011 Január 19)

mint egy chat


----------



## Oblodra (2011 Január 19)

Nekem még kell 3 ezen kívül.


----------



## Oblodra (2011 Január 19)

De azt magányosan írom.


----------



## DJTacki (2011 Január 19)

Hajrá


----------



## Oblodra (2011 Január 19)

3..2..1..


----------



## DJTacki (2011 Január 19)

Te mire vadászol?


----------



## Oblodra (2011 Január 19)

Vége, remélem legalább 1 ember megmosolyogja, akkor volt értelme


----------



## Oblodra (2011 Január 19)

Hearn Lian: Fülemülepadló
Sajnos könyvesboltban már nem kapható, érdekes könyv.


----------



## DJTacki (2011 Január 19)

Megézem majd ha már ittvagyok.
Én "A lét elviselhetetlen könnyűsége"


----------



## Oblodra (2011 Január 19)

Akkor én pedig azt


----------



## dcshedi (2011 Január 19)

*5*

5


----------



## dcshedi (2011 Január 19)

6


----------



## DJTacki (2011 Január 19)

Te tudsz már letölteni?
Nekem még nem engedi, pedig megvan a 2 nap is.több is...


----------



## dcshedi (2011 Január 19)

7


----------



## dcshedi (2011 Január 19)

8


----------



## dcshedi (2011 Január 19)

9


----------



## dcshedi (2011 Január 19)

10


----------



## dcshedi (2011 Január 19)

11


----------



## dcshedi (2011 Január 19)

12


----------



## dcshedi (2011 Január 19)

123 vagy mi


----------



## dcshedi (2011 Január 19)

14


----------



## dcshedi (2011 Január 19)

15


----------



## dcshedi (2011 Január 19)

16


----------



## dcshedi (2011 Január 19)

17


----------



## dcshedi (2011 Január 19)

18


----------



## dcshedi (2011 Január 19)

19


----------



## dcshedi (2011 Január 19)

20


----------



## dcshedi (2011 Január 19)

21


----------



## Griffo (2011 Január 20)

*egy*

1


----------



## Griffo (2011 Január 20)

2


----------



## Griffo (2011 Január 20)

3


----------



## Griffo (2011 Január 20)

4


----------



## Griffo (2011 Január 20)

5


----------



## Griffo (2011 Január 20)

6


----------



## Griffo (2011 Január 20)

7


----------



## Griffo (2011 Január 20)

8


----------



## Griffo (2011 Január 20)

9


----------



## Griffo (2011 Január 20)

10


----------



## Griffo (2011 Január 20)

11


----------



## Griffo (2011 Január 20)

12


----------



## Griffo (2011 Január 20)

13


----------



## Griffo (2011 Január 20)

14


----------



## Griffo (2011 Január 20)

15


----------



## Griffo (2011 Január 20)

16


----------



## Griffo (2011 Január 20)

17


----------



## Griffo (2011 Január 20)

18


----------



## Griffo (2011 Január 20)

19


----------



## Griffo (2011 Január 20)

végrehúsz


----------



## boti20 (2011 Január 20)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


ik


----------



## boti20 (2011 Január 20)

1


----------



## boti20 (2011 Január 20)

2


----------



## boti20 (2011 Január 20)

3


----------



## boti20 (2011 Január 20)

4


----------



## boti20 (2011 Január 20)

5


----------



## boti20 (2011 Január 20)

6


----------



## boti20 (2011 Január 20)

7


----------



## boti20 (2011 Január 20)

8


----------



## boti20 (2011 Január 20)

9


----------



## boti20 (2011 Január 20)

10


----------



## boti20 (2011 Január 20)

11


----------



## boti20 (2011 Január 20)

12


----------



## boti20 (2011 Január 20)

13


----------



## boti20 (2011 Január 20)

14


----------



## boti20 (2011 Január 20)

15


----------



## boti20 (2011 Január 20)

16


----------



## boti20 (2011 Január 20)

17


----------



## boti20 (2011 Január 20)

18


----------



## boti20 (2011 Január 20)

19


----------



## boti20 (2011 Január 20)

20


----------



## dtstudio (2011 Január 20)

Budapest 2011.01.20.-án 2°C


----------



## Sailor Zsu (2011 Január 20)

sokadik jelen. üdv mindenkinek..


----------



## Sailor Zsu (2011 Január 20)

jah amugy Zsu vagyok, és ez már két hsz hol van még a 20adik:S


----------



## Sailor Zsu (2011 Január 20)

3


----------



## Sailor Zsu (2011 Január 20)

4


----------



## Sailor Zsu (2011 Január 20)

5 és akk asszem mára ennyi délután jövök. meg holnap is. bb


----------



## zszszsuzsa (2011 Január 20)

köszi


----------



## vyolin (2011 Január 20)

hello mindenkinek!


----------



## vyolin (2011 Január 20)




----------



## apa64 (2011 Január 20)

Sziasztok jó reggelt mindenkinek Budapestről


----------



## sotty (2011 Január 20)

Szia ,szeretnék én is tag lenni.


----------



## sotty (2011 Január 20)

_Mindenkinek üdvözlet._


----------



## sotty (2011 Január 20)

Tetszenek a témák.


----------



## sotty (2011 Január 20)

A játékok is szuperek.


----------



## sotty (2011 Január 20)

Köszönöm anyókának a segítséget.


----------



## sotty (2011 Január 20)

Szép napot!


----------



## gabeszface (2011 Január 20)

Üdv mindenkinek! Gábor vagyok.


----------



## sotty (2011 Január 20)




----------



## Tinte (2011 Január 20)

*Kindle Tips*

http://kindletips.wordpress.com/2008/06/16/putting-your-own-pictures-on-the-kindle/


----------



## Tinte (2011 Január 20)

*Borítók*

http://www.workman.com/authors/agatha_christie/


----------



## Tinte (2011 Január 20)

Teljes verziós PDF-konvertáló, ingyen: http://techline.hu/hirek/20110119_pdfzilla.aspx


----------



## Tinte (2011 Január 20)

DragonWeb http://www.dragonweb.hu/


----------



## Tinte (2011 Január 20)

:d


----------



## Tinte (2011 Január 20)

http://beszeljukmac.com/index.php/weblog/comments/twitter_for_mac/


----------



## sotty (2011 Január 20)

Szívesen olvasok érdekes témákat.


----------



## hidewatch (2011 Január 20)

Sziasztok!
Én még új vagyok, fogalmam sincs, hogy ez meg jelenik majd, vagy sem  de mindenkit üdvözlök


----------



## hidewatch (2011 Január 20)

Azt sem tudom, hogy jó helyre írom-e ezt egyáltalán, nehogy aztán büntit kapjak off miatt...


----------



## sotty (2011 Január 20)

Örülök,hogy ilyen segítőkész mindenki!


----------



## hidewatch (2011 Január 20)

Szép nap ez a mai.


----------



## hidewatch (2011 Január 20)

Sziasztok újak, kik szintén itt vagytok


----------



## sotty (2011 Január 20)

D


----------



## sotty (2011 Január 20)

Szisztok tagok!


----------



## hidewatch (2011 Január 20)

Azt tudtátok, hogy egy mosolyhoz 17 izom munkája kell, míg a szemöldök összevonásához 43?


----------



## Tinte (2011 Január 20)

http://beszeljukmac.com/index.php/weblog/comments/miert_fog_az_ipad_elbukni/


----------



## hidewatch (2011 Január 20)

És azt tudtátok, hogy Atlantában (USA) a törvény szerint tilos a zsiráfot telefonpóznához vagy utcai lámpához kötözni?


----------



## sotty (2011 Január 20)

Remélem jó helyre írom.


----------



## hidewatch (2011 Január 20)

Láttatok-e falon pókot?


----------



## hidewatch (2011 Január 20)

Láttatok-e fűben nyuszit?


----------



## hidewatch (2011 Január 20)

Tudtátok, hogy a svédek délutánonként mindig teáznak, és ezt a teázgatást/sütizgetést úgy hívják, hogy fika?


----------



## hidewatch (2011 Január 20)

És azt tudtátok, hogy svédül a sütit úgy mondják, hogy kaka?


----------



## sotty (2011 Január 20)

Egy mosoly szebbé teszi a napot.


----------



## hidewatch (2011 Január 20)

Szerintem jó helyre írtad, vagy max mindkettőnket bannolnak


----------



## sotty (2011 Január 20)

Nem tudtuk.


----------



## sotty (2011 Január 20)

Köszi a választ.


----------



## hidewatch (2011 Január 20)

Tudtátok, hogy 30 mp alatt nem lehet megenni 20 ropit ivás nélkül?


----------



## hidewatch (2011 Január 20)

Én kipróbáltam, és tényleg nem lehet.


----------



## hidewatch (2011 Január 20)

Sotty mindjárt beérlek


----------



## hidewatch (2011 Január 20)

Még 6 kell, és okés vagyok, meg persze még két nap


----------



## hidewatch (2011 Január 20)

Rég beszéltem ennyit a semmiről


----------



## Tinte (2011 Január 20)

Ezzel akkor 10


----------



## hidewatch (2011 Január 20)

Na már az eső is esik...


----------



## Tinte (2011 Január 20)

Részletesen minden állat fel van sorolva, vagy csak a zsiráf van kiemelve?


----------



## sotty (2011 Január 20)

ez a 17.


----------



## Tinte (2011 Január 20)

Az itt is esik, de legalább nincs mínusz


----------



## hidewatch (2011 Január 20)

3


----------



## hidewatch (2011 Január 20)

szerintem csak a zsiráf, hisz csak így életszerű a dolog


----------



## sotty (2011 Január 20)

Verseny?


----------



## Tinte (2011 Január 20)

hidewatch írta:


> Tudtátok, hogy 30 mp alatt nem lehet megenni 20 ropit ivás nélkül?



ezt kipróbálom...


----------



## hidewatch (2011 Január 20)

az is valami. hétköznapok kicsiny örömei


----------



## hidewatch (2011 Január 20)

sotty, ezt a versenyt az unalom motiválta, legalábbis nálam


----------



## Tinte (2011 Január 20)

Oblodra írta:


> nem túl érdekes felesleges postot irogatni



Ez már csak így van minden felesleges dologgal


----------



## sotty (2011 Január 20)

Megint egy hozzászólás.


----------



## hidewatch (2011 Január 20)

már nagyon jól vagytok üzenetileg. Egyébként vagy 20 hozzászólás, vagy 2 nap, vagy 20 hozzászólás, ÉS 2 nap kell a letöltés engedélyezéséhez?


----------



## Tinte (2011 Január 20)

hidewatch írta:


> szerintem csak a zsiráf, hisz csak így életszerű a dolog



valóban. ez így életszerű.


----------



## sotty (2011 Január 20)

Vidám napot mindenkinek!


----------



## hidewatch (2011 Január 20)

információ éhség van, és még túl is szárnyaltam a 20-at


----------



## Tinte (2011 Január 20)

20 hozzászólás + 2 nap, nekem legalábbis úgy tűnt


----------



## hidewatch (2011 Január 20)

Neked is!


----------



## sotty (2011 Január 20)

20 hozzászólás ,majd két nap várás után leszel tag.


----------



## hidewatch (2011 Január 20)

igen, sajnos szerintem is. de akkor legalább a résztáv megvan


----------



## hidewatch (2011 Január 20)

köszi az infót! akkor várok türelemmel


----------



## sotty (2011 Január 20)

Nekem a 2 nap van vissza


----------



## Tinte (2011 Január 20)

Evelyen írta:


> Minden lénynek és minden embernek, bogárnak, fűszálnak és csillagnak külön zenéje van, mert a teremtés nem más, mint eleven rezgés, energia-hullámzás, a boldog szellem vibrációja.



na, ez szépen hangzik


----------



## sotty (2011 Január 20)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Tinte (2011 Január 20)

hello!


----------



## sotty (2011 Január 20)

Te győztél,ez már biztos


----------



## Tinte (2011 Január 20)

nekem már meg van a 2 nap, csak még szövegelnem kellett, de annak is a végén járok


----------



## sotty (2011 Január 20)

Kevesebb a hozzászólásom.


----------



## hidewatch (2011 Január 20)

ehhez az idézethez ajánlom Paul Kalkbrenner - Aaron című számát, és jónapot 
Mindenkinek szép napot kívánok!


----------



## Tinte (2011 Január 20)

nos, ezzel vszeg bent vagyok...


----------



## hidewatch (2011 Január 20)

ahogy látom neked már egy ideje megvana két nap )))


----------



## hidewatch (2011 Január 20)

egyezzünk ki egy döntetlenben


----------



## Tinte (2011 Január 20)

hidewatch írta:


> ahogy látom neked már egy ideje megvana két nap )))



jah...


----------



## Tinte (2011 Január 20)

ugyanúgy hibaüzenetet kapok, hogy kell 20 bejegyzés, mint előtte...


----------



## Macogo (2011 Január 20)

Az apróságoknak!


----------



## medit1972 (2011 Január 20)

Sziasztok!

A köszönetek is számítanak a 20 hozzászóláshoz?


----------



## medit1972 (2011 Január 20)

Mert nekem nem akar így, csak köszönetekkel összegyűlni.


----------



## medit1972 (2011 Január 20)

Akkor viszont miért köszönik meg ilyen sokan a semmit mondó üziket?


----------



## medit1972 (2011 Január 20)

Na nem baj, írok, és húzom a strigulákat.


----------



## medit1972 (2011 Január 20)

Bocsi 5


----------



## medit1972 (2011 Január 20)

bocsi 6


----------



## medit1972 (2011 Január 20)

olyan butának érzem ezt a számolást,


----------



## medit1972 (2011 Január 20)

de majdcsak letelik )


----------



## medit1972 (2011 Január 20)

Szőke nő hűtőgépet vesz, az eladó győzködi:
- Hölgyem, ez kiváló minőség, AA osztály és az ajtó is megfordítható...
Mire a nő:
- És miért jó nekem, ha kívül van a tojástartó?


----------



## medit1972 (2011 Január 20)

Szőke nő: - Pincér, mennyibe kerül a sör?
Pincér: - A pohár 220, a korsó 330.
Szőke nő: - Aha, értem. És a sör?


----------



## medit1972 (2011 Január 20)

A férj (enyhén részegen) hajnalban ér haza, a felesége már várja.
- Hol voltál ilyen sokáig??
- Okos asszony nem kérdez ilyet a férjétől.
- Okos férfi mindent elmond a feleségének!
- Okos férfinak nincs is felesége...


----------



## medit1972 (2011 Január 20)

Székely törvények
- A nő nem ember.
- A sör nem alkohol.
- A medve nem játék.


----------



## medit1972 (2011 Január 20)

- Móricka, mondj egy téli gyümölcsöt!
- Síparadicsom.


----------



## medit1972 (2011 Január 20)

Két szőke beszélget:
- Terhességi tesztet csináltam.
- Nehezek voltak a kérdések????


----------



## medit1972 (2011 Január 20)

Néni kérem, le tetszik ülni?
- Igen kisfiam - mondja hálásan a néni.
- És mégis hová?


----------



## medit1972 (2011 Január 20)

Két szőke nő beszélget a Hősök terén az egyik vezér szobra előtt :
- Milyen jó pasi! És oda is van írva, hogy 975-1023. Csak nem írták ki,
hogy Pannon, Vodafone vagy T-Mobil!


----------



## medit1972 (2011 Január 20)

Megszólítják az öreg székelyt a vásárban:
- Magáé ez a borjú?
- Nem - feleli. - A tehenemé.


----------



## medit1972 (2011 Január 20)

Édesapám! Jöjjön gyorsan, mert édesanyám leesett a létra tetejéről. Mit csináljak?
- Töltött káposztát fiam, mert azt szeretem.


----------



## medit1972 (2011 Január 20)

A férj éppen boxmeccset néz a TV-ben, miközben a felesége mellette kötöget.
Egyszer csak felkiált a férj:
- Ezt nem hiszem el! Még egy perc sem telt el, és máris vége!
Mire a felesége:
- Aha, tudom, mit érzel...


----------



## medit1972 (2011 Január 20)

Két horgász ül a Tisza partján, és elmélyülten vizslatja a vizet. Egyszer csak arra megy egy halottas menet, mire az egyik horgász feláll, leveszi a kalapját, merengőn maga elé bámul egy percig, majd visszaül a botja mellé.
A másik ránéz:
-Nem is tudtam, hogy ilyen együtt érző vagy!
-Hát tudod, azért mégis harminc évig a feleségem volt.


----------



## medit1972 (2011 Január 20)

Apu, veszel nekem egy hightech, 3G-s, usb-s, bluetooth-os, 12 megás hard disc-kel és integrált fotókamerával felszerelt mobiltelefont, amivel mp3-at, pdf-et és java utilities-t lehet letölteni?
- Édes fiam, nem tudnál te is csak drogozni, mint mindenki más? 

Sétálunk, sétálunk egy kocsmába becsücsülünk; FRÖCCS!

Kovácsné összetört autóval jön haza. A férje megdöbbenve kérdezi:
- Mi történt?
- Nekem jött egy biciklis!
- Na jó, de hányszor?


Tudod-e hogy hívják a székely energia italt?
- Kútbul. 

- Uram, az ön idegei tönkrementek.
- Tudom, doktor úr, a horgászás miatt.
- Hogyan? A horgászás nyugtatja az idegeket.
- Persze, engedéllyel...

A farmer felesége elmegy az ügyvédhez:
- Ügyvéd úr, szeretnék elválni, mert a férjem állandóan mindenféle szexuális aberrációra késztet. Tegnap is a csirkéket nézegettem, amikor mögém lépett, és hátulról magáévá tett.
- De Mrs. Smith, 5 éve ismerem Önöket, eddig úgy tudtam, hogy nem is tartanak otthon csirkéket!
- Nem is otthon volt, hanem a hentesnél! 

Mit mondott az orvos, mama?
- Azt mondta, hogy jót tenne a testmozgás, méghozzá magaslati levegőn.
- Nagyszerű! Úgyis régen volt már kitakarítva a padlás. 

Golfozás közben, egy elrontott ütés után a játékos ledobja az ütőjét a földre, és kifakad:
- A francba, ha nem lennék nős, már régen abbahagytam volna ezt a hülye játékot....



Idegenvezetés: 'és ha a hölgyek egy pillanatra abbahagynák a csevegést, hallani lehetne a Niagara vízesés fülsiketítő robaját'.

Az a legszebb a kopaszságban, hogy az ember hallja a hópelyheket. 

A valóság olyan illúzió, amelyet az alkohol tartós megvonása idéz elő.


----------



## medit1972 (2011 Január 20)

Ha Isten is úgy akarja végeztem


----------



## cseka7 (2011 Január 20)

Üdvözlet! 2


----------



## cseka7 (2011 Január 20)

Üdv!


----------



## cseka7 (2011 Január 20)

Bánj óvatosan az óvatossággal!


----------



## cseka7 (2011 Január 20)

Az okosság nem bölcsesség. Az okosság készség, idegrendszerbeli és értelmi fürgeség. A bölcsesség az igazság, a megnyugvás, az elnézés, a tárgyilagosság és a beleegyezés.


----------



## cseka7 (2011 Január 20)

Bennünk eleve ott a fáradás,
Mely a szűz hónak testvére lehet -
Ha nagyon fázik már a föld, lehull,
Csak hull a hó s új tavaszig befed.

Egy télestén a földet csöndesen
Betakarta a fáradtság, a szent,
Az én szavammal együtt, hisz az is
Végtelen hideg világban kereng.

József Attila


----------



## cseka7 (2011 Január 20)

A legnagyobb dolgok (...) a csendben történnek velünk.


----------



## cseka7 (2011 Január 20)

A szellemi harcos kitér a küzdelem elől, mielőtt belekeveredne. Méltósága annak megértésén nyugszik, hogy a fizikai összecsapás sohasem szükségszerű, csupán egy a választási lehetőségek közül.


----------



## cseka7 (2011 Január 20)

A tisztánlátás az élet olyan ajándéka, amely gyakran megkésve érkezik.


----------



## cseka7 (2011 Január 20)

Ami az egyik embert megmenti, a másikat elpusztítja.


----------



## cseka7 (2011 Január 20)

Mindenki szegény lenne, ha mindenki gazdag volna.


----------



## cseka7 (2011 Január 20)

Olykor meg kell érinteni a mélység fenekét, nehogy elfelejtsük, merre van a fölfelé.


----------



## cseka7 (2011 Január 20)

Minden választásnak megvannak a maga következményei.


----------



## cseka7 (2011 Január 20)

A legjobb lónak is kell ostor, a legokosabb embernek is jó tanács.


----------



## cseka7 (2011 Január 20)

Az idézet hosszú tapasztalatokon alapuló rövid mondat.


----------



## cseka7 (2011 Január 20)

Az út a boldogsághoz az igazsághoz vezető út mentén halad.


----------



## cseka7 (2011 Január 20)

A boldog élet tartalma nem a vágy, hanem a szeretet.


----------



## cseka7 (2011 Január 20)

Aki barát, szeret: de aki szeret, nem mindig barát.


----------



## cseka7 (2011 Január 20)

Néha azt keressük, aminek a megtalálására nem állunk készen.


----------



## cseka7 (2011 Január 20)

Tiszteld őseidet, mert rajtok keresztül nyertél életet és örököltél Istent és Hazát.


----------



## cseka7 (2011 Január 20)

Nem a szervezés és nem az üzemek termelése a legfontosabb dolog valamely ország vagy nép életében. Hanem az erkölcs. Mert ahol ez nincs, ott semmi sincs.


----------



## cseka7 (2011 Január 20)

Semmi sem egyszerűbb, mint elítélni a gonosztevőt, és semmi sem nehezebb, mint megérteni őt.


----------



## lobacsi (2011 Január 20)

Csak szaporítok...


----------



## cseka7 (2011 Január 20)

Le kell vetkőznünk hát a pártoskodás jelmezeit, hogy ezáltal kibontakozhasson bennünk is az Egyetemes Ember.


----------



## lobacsi (2011 Január 20)

1


----------



## cseka7 (2011 Január 20)

Ha valakivel alapvető dolgokban nem tudsz egyetértésre jutni, ne kovácsolj vele közös terveket.


----------



## cseka7 (2011 Január 20)

1


----------



## cseka7 (2011 Január 20)

2


----------



## cseka7 (2011 Január 20)

3


----------



## cseka7 (2011 Január 20)

4


----------



## cseka7 (2011 Január 20)

5


----------



## cseka7 (2011 Január 20)

6


----------



## cseka7 (2011 Január 20)

7


----------



## cseka7 (2011 Január 20)

8


----------



## cseka7 (2011 Január 20)

9


----------



## cseka7 (2011 Január 20)

10


----------



## cseka7 (2011 Január 20)

11


----------



## cseka7 (2011 Január 20)

12


----------



## cseka7 (2011 Január 20)

13


----------



## cseka7 (2011 Január 20)

14


----------



## cseka7 (2011 Január 20)

15


----------



## cseka7 (2011 Január 20)

16


----------



## cseka7 (2011 Január 20)

17


----------



## cseka7 (2011 Január 20)

18


----------



## cseka7 (2011 Január 20)

19


----------



## cseka7 (2011 Január 20)

20


----------



## Szidusku (2011 Január 20)

Sziasztok, megjöttem.


----------



## Szidusku (2011 Január 20)

Akkor én most gyűjtök.


----------



## Szidusku (2011 Január 20)

cseka7 írta:


> 19


 
Nekem nem megy feljebb a szám a nevem alatt...


----------



## Szidusku (2011 Január 20)

Na talán majd most...


----------



## Szidusku (2011 Január 20)

Oké ,megvan. Emelkedik.


----------



## Szidusku (2011 Január 20)

Már a 10. hozzászólásnál járok.


----------



## Szidusku (2011 Január 20)

ööö, akkor ez most a 12. hozzászólás. Rosszul számoltam


----------



## Szidusku (2011 Január 20)

Ez az! Menni fog!


----------



## Szidusku (2011 Január 20)

Itt is vagyok.


----------



## Szidusku (2011 Január 20)

Meg itt is.


----------



## Szidusku (2011 Január 20)

Most nézem, hogy 20 másodpercet kell várni két üzenet közt. Hmm


----------



## Szidusku (2011 Január 20)

Hát akkor 20, 19, 18, 17, .......3, 2, 1, 0


----------



## Szidusku (2011 Január 20)

Már csak 3 üzenetet kell küldenem.


----------



## Szidusku (2011 Január 20)

Jujj, de fáj a csípőm a tegnapi szuritól!


----------



## Szidusku (2011 Január 20)

És akkor ez it a 20. üzenetem. Lássuk a medvét!


----------



## Szidusku (2011 Január 20)

Nos. Nem tudok képeket megjelenteni.... Pedig ez már a 21. üzenetem....


----------



## lobacsi (2011 Január 20)

20


----------



## lobacsi (2011 Január 20)

19


----------



## lobacsi (2011 Január 20)

18


----------



## lobacsi (2011 Január 20)

a francba ezzel a 20 ...


----------



## lobacsi (2011 Január 20)

Viva la musica


----------



## lobacsi (2011 Január 20)

opi


----------



## lobacsi (2011 Január 20)

héppá


----------



## lobacsi (2011 Január 20)

gyors válasz lesz ez...


----------



## lobacsi (2011 Január 20)

jelen vagyok


----------



## lobacsi (2011 Január 20)

csak közben


----------



## lobacsi (2011 Január 20)

olvasok


----------



## hohatar (2011 Január 20)

köszi


----------



## lobacsi (2011 Január 20)

mást


----------



## hohatar (2011 Január 20)

Kössz


----------



## lobacsi (2011 Január 20)

is


----------



## lobacsi (2011 Január 20)

hogy haladjak


----------



## lobacsi (2011 Január 20)

namán


----------



## lobacsi (2011 Január 20)

mingyán 20


----------



## lobacsi (2011 Január 20)

gyorsan!!!


----------



## lobacsi (2011 Január 20)

már!!!


----------



## lobacsi (2011 Január 20)

lézerkirály!


----------



## hohatar (2011 Január 20)

nem tudom hányadik


----------



## hohatar (2011 Január 20)

Talán meglesz


----------



## hohatar (2011 Január 20)

Hátha


----------



## hohatar (2011 Január 20)

Ez a 9-ik


----------



## hohatar (2011 Január 20)

Van valaki?


----------



## hohatar (2011 Január 20)

?


----------



## hohatar (2011 Január 20)

Szia, vagy még?


----------



## sixten (2011 Január 20)

*gyorsan*



Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


 haliho..hat en nagyon gyorsan szeretnem osszegyujteni ama bizonyos 20-at mert mar nagyon kellene a steinbeck es marquez


----------



## kampala (2011 Január 20)

1


----------



## hohatar (2011 Január 20)

van valaki?


----------



## sixten (2011 Január 20)

lehet h az is egy opcio h itt magammal eldiskurlgatok...es visszaszamolok...


----------



## sixten (2011 Január 20)

hohatar írta:


> van valaki?


valaki mindig van...


----------



## hohatar (2011 Január 20)

?


----------



## sixten (2011 Január 20)

hohatar írta:


> Szia, vagy még?


ez most nekem? uj nekem ez a cucc es meg nem ertem a formatumot igy le es elmaradok a dolgokkal..de ha nekem akkor vagyok


----------



## sixten (2011 Január 20)

hohatar írta:


> ?


a "valaki mindig van"-ra jott eme kerdojel...lehet h kisse tul beleszoktem a temaba es filozofikusra vettem a figurat...


----------



## hohatar (2011 Január 20)

Mond te hol laksz?


----------



## sixten (2011 Január 20)

sixten írta:


> a "valaki mindig van"-ra jott eme kerdojel...lehet hogy tul beleszoktem a temaba es filozofikusra vettem a figurat...


..
na most aztan vegkepp nem is ertem..mi az h "a begepelt szoveg tul rovid.meg kell hosszabbitanod legalabb 1 karakter hosszusagura"? valaki?


----------



## hohatar (2011 Január 20)

Nekem is teljesen új ez az egész


----------



## hohatar (2011 Január 20)

Pedig elég régen regisztráltam, csak most kezdem használni


----------



## hohatar (2011 Január 20)

látom még elbeszélünk egymás mellett


----------



## hohatar (2011 Január 20)

Én vagyok


----------



## hohatar (2011 Január 20)

Lehet hogy nem jól csinálok valamit?


----------



## hohatar (2011 Január 20)

Majd később visszajövök


----------



## szabine1 (2011 Január 20)

**

Köszi!


----------



## K_Adri (2011 Január 20)

köcci!


----------



## K_Adri (2011 Január 20)

Miért van az, hogy küldtem már 20 üzenetet, decemberben regisztráltam és nem nem tudok letölteni??? azt írja, még nem vagyok jogosult...mit kell még tennem?


----------



## vajduci (2011 Január 20)

1


----------



## vajduci (2011 Január 20)

5450


----------



## vajduci (2011 Január 20)

56+4064


----------



## vajduci (2011 Január 20)

680
332132


----------



## vajduci (2011 Január 20)

hg guj thdtr


----------



## vajduci (2011 Január 20)

ui utzrtzkl


----------



## vajduci (2011 Január 20)

sre gujuhnio


----------



## belluka (2011 Január 20)

Köszi Melitta


----------



## vajduci (2011 Január 20)

dtrc ui b


----------



## vajduci (2011 Január 20)

io mouiuzhuzt


----------



## vajduci (2011 Január 20)

trhklá o


----------



## vajduci (2011 Január 20)

t zrik ipuz


----------



## vajduci (2011 Január 20)

r ukzhglzuip


----------



## vajduci (2011 Január 20)

g uz bdrtsdtr éiu


----------



## vajduci (2011 Január 20)

z triiljk oiu i


----------



## vajduci (2011 Január 20)

á oőiu iut tsdf


----------



## vajduci (2011 Január 20)

z ut 6trrter


----------



## vajduci (2011 Január 20)

t uzguzte


----------



## vajduci (2011 Január 20)

r tu iuzu errdkl


----------



## vajduci (2011 Január 20)

zt z5etewr jkl


----------



## vajduci (2011 Január 20)

iu iu tz7 6rtz


----------



## vajduci (2011 Január 20)

oiut oqUdoiqwő


----------



## piccolosan (2011 Január 20)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


kjkjk


----------



## dj91pro (2011 Január 20)

üdv !!!


----------



## dj91pro (2011 Január 20)

sadéflkjasdélkfjsédklfjsaasjdf


----------



## dj91pro (2011 Január 20)

sdfjksdaélkfjéaslkdfjas


----------



## dj91pro (2011 Január 20)

hali


----------



## dj91pro (2011 Január 20)

hy


----------



## dj91pro (2011 Január 20)

Jelen


----------



## saintjames (2011 Január 20)

sz


----------



## saintjames (2011 Január 20)

i


----------



## saintjames (2011 Január 20)

a


----------



## saintjames (2011 Január 20)

szt


----------



## saintjames (2011 Január 20)

o


----------



## saintjames (2011 Január 20)

k


----------



## saintjames (2011 Január 20)

!


----------



## saintjames (2011 Január 20)

próbálom


----------



## saintjames (2011 Január 20)

összegyűjteni


----------



## saintjames (2011 Január 20)

a szükséges


----------



## saintjames (2011 Január 20)

20


----------



## saintjames (2011 Január 20)

hozzászólást


----------



## saintjames (2011 Január 20)

remélem


----------



## saintjames (2011 Január 20)

így


----------



## saintjames (2011 Január 20)

sikerül


----------



## saintjames (2011 Január 20)

mert


----------



## saintjames (2011 Január 20)

sok


----------



## saintjames (2011 Január 20)

engem


----------



## saintjames (2011 Január 20)

érdeklő


----------



## saintjames (2011 Január 20)

dolgot


----------



## saintjames (2011 Január 20)

találtam már itt.
Köszönöm!!


----------



## Trixi1106 (2011 Január 20)

Sziasztok!


----------



## laselle (2011 Január 20)

Akkor beköszönök én is


----------



## dorci13 (2011 Január 20)

sziasztok!


----------



## zegszangha (2011 Január 20)

*Köszi Melitta*

Köszi Melitta, szép napot!


----------



## laselle (2011 Január 20)

na én is


----------



## zegszangha (2011 Január 20)

*Jó itt!*

Mit is írjak? Hm, jó itt lenni!


----------



## laselle (2011 Január 20)

már csak 18


----------



## laselle (2011 Január 20)

17 még hátra


----------



## Evelin94 (2011 Január 20)

sziasztok


----------



## laselle (2011 Január 20)

még 16 és nagyon fognak utálni engem


----------



## laselle (2011 Január 20)

halihó (6)


----------



## laselle (2011 Január 20)

Ez a hetedik


----------



## tama0628 (2011 Január 20)

Sziasztok!


----------



## laselle (2011 Január 20)

8


----------



## laselle (2011 Január 20)

Hamarosan végzek


----------



## tama0628 (2011 Január 20)

azért megútálnak ha a húsz hozzászólásnak se füle se farka?:grin:


----------



## laselle (2011 Január 20)

Sziasztok


----------



## tama0628 (2011 Január 20)

Sokminden nekem sem jut eszembe, főleg nem húszX...ezért fogok sztem számolni kicsi...


----------



## laselle (2011 Január 20)

Szerintem tuti, de a számlálót próbálom meggyőzni az igazamról a letöltés érdekében. Vicc, csupán egy dalról van szó, de sehol nem lehet megszerezni még megvásárolni sem tudom.


----------



## tama0628 (2011 Január 20)

lassacskán meglesz....ez a 4.? aszem...
...20...gya


----------



## laselle (2011 Január 20)

Szóval már a 12. következik. Nem találkoztam még sehol ilyen rendszerrel, de érdekes. Aztán már csak a 48 órát kell kivárni,


----------



## laselle (2011 Január 20)

Nyomjunk versenyt


----------



## laselle (2011 Január 20)

Már csak 7!


----------



## laselle (2011 Január 20)

De legalább ne lenne ilyen hideg


----------



## tama0628 (2011 Január 20)

Kajak nem találni meg vmit semerre és itt azért megtalálltam...csak ez a "ceremónia az akadály" (egyenlőre)


----------



## laselle (2011 Január 20)

csak nem feladtad?


----------



## tama0628 (2011 Január 20)

verseny...?
sztem nyersz...
max a 48 órával vagyok előrébb...


----------



## laselle (2011 Január 20)

jol van látom nem


----------



## laselle (2011 Január 20)

már csak 3


----------



## tama0628 (2011 Január 20)

dehogyis...
nem aza fajta vagyok...
csak lefoglaltak picit...


----------



## laselle (2011 Január 20)

oksa, csak nyomjad, nemsokára végzel te is.


----------



## tama0628 (2011 Január 20)

ehhh...
meg picit sokáig tölti az oldalt...


----------



## Trixi1106 (2011 Január 20)

Üdv mindenkinek!


----------



## Trixi1106 (2011 Január 20)

Picit lassan tölti be az egész oldalt?


----------



## tama0628 (2011 Január 20)

nyomom én...XD


----------



## laselle (2011 Január 20)

hát jah, kb 1 perc, mire lelogol


----------



## Rookie (2011 Január 20)

19


----------



## Trixi1106 (2011 Január 20)

Tök jó ez az oldal.


----------



## tama0628 (2011 Január 20)

igen picit lassú...
de ez lehet csak nállam van így...


----------



## Trixi1106 (2011 Január 20)

tanulok


----------



## laselle (2011 Január 20)

na mostmár elvileg tölthetek. Ill. még 46 óra


----------



## tama0628 (2011 Január 20)

sebaj...
aszem már vagyok vagy félúton


----------



## Rookie (2011 Január 20)

20


----------



## tama0628 (2011 Január 20)

naaa az már nemsok... alszol vagy 2-t azt észre sem veszed...


----------



## Trixi1106 (2011 Január 20)

Nekem is lassú, pedig a leggyorsabb netem van.


----------



## zfelleg (2011 Január 20)

üdv mindenkinek!


----------



## tama0628 (2011 Január 20)

én elvileg akkor már 4. napja vagyok regelve...


----------



## sotty (2011 Január 20)




----------



## zfelleg (2011 Január 20)

kicsit (?) csúnya leszek,


----------



## tama0628 (2011 Január 20)

sebaj...


----------



## zfelleg (2011 Január 20)

nekem csak a húsz hozzászólás kell,


----------



## tama0628 (2011 Január 20)

hoppá még kell vagy 5...


----------



## tama0628 (2011 Január 20)

...4


----------



## zfelleg (2011 Január 20)

hogy le tudjak tölteni


----------



## zfelleg (2011 Január 20)

olyan e-könyveket,


----------



## tama0628 (2011 Január 20)

meglesz az...


----------



## zfelleg (2011 Január 20)

amiket máshol (eddig legalábbis)


----------



## tama0628 (2011 Január 20)




----------



## zfelleg (2011 Január 20)

nem találtam sehol


----------



## monik21 (2011 Január 20)

sziasztok


----------



## zfelleg (2011 Január 20)

de hogy ne csak a vakvilágba írogassak,


----------



## monik21 (2011 Január 20)

nekem


----------



## zfelleg (2011 Január 20)

azt szeretném megkérdezni,


----------



## tama0628 (2011 Január 20)

naaaagyon szutyok idő van....


----------



## monik21 (2011 Január 20)

csak


----------



## zfelleg (2011 Január 20)

(bár gondolom ezt a topicot senki nem olvassa),


----------



## zfelleg (2011 Január 20)

hogy kindle (azaz mobipocket) formátumban


----------



## tama0628 (2011 Január 20)

gya...


----------



## zfelleg (2011 Január 20)

gyárt-e valaki


----------



## zfelleg (2011 Január 20)

(rajtam kívül)


----------



## zfelleg (2011 Január 20)

e-könyveket?


----------



## zfelleg (2011 Január 20)

ha esetleg igen,


----------



## zfelleg (2011 Január 20)

és még ezeket a hozzászolásokat is olvassa,


----------



## zfelleg (2011 Január 20)

esetleg megoszthatnánk egymással


----------



## zfelleg (2011 Január 20)

tapasztalatokat, információkat...


----------



## monik21 (2011 Január 20)

a


----------



## any26 (2011 Január 20)

a


----------



## any26 (2011 Január 20)

b


----------



## monik21 (2011 Január 20)

ddfesrf


----------



## any26 (2011 Január 20)

c


----------



## Csanádka (2011 Január 20)

Sziasztok!


----------



## any26 (2011 Január 20)

1


----------



## any26 (2011 Január 20)

Szia


----------



## Csanádka (2011 Január 20)

Körös


----------



## Csanádka (2011 Január 20)

Maros


----------



## Csanádka (2011 Január 20)

kék


----------



## monik21 (2011 Január 20)

b


----------



## Csanádka (2011 Január 20)

fiú


----------



## any26 (2011 Január 20)

sehol


----------



## Csanádka (2011 Január 20)

toll


----------



## monik21 (2011 Január 20)

a


----------



## any26 (2011 Január 20)

látom mindenki ír vmit hogy meglegyen a 20 hozzászólás


----------



## monik21 (2011 Január 20)

m


----------



## any26 (2011 Január 20)

duna


----------



## Csanádka (2011 Január 20)

20 másodperc??????????????????????????????


----------



## any26 (2011 Január 20)

bb


----------



## any26 (2011 Január 20)

zöld


----------



## any26 (2011 Január 20)

nah megvan


----------



## Csanádka (2011 Január 20)

lila


----------



## monik21 (2011 Január 20)

ghc


----------



## Csanádka (2011 Január 20)

sárga


----------



## Csanádka (2011 Január 20)

türelem


----------



## monik21 (2011 Január 20)

jhv


----------



## Csanádka (2011 Január 20)

Türelem????


----------



## monik21 (2011 Január 20)

ahhhh...


----------



## monik21 (2011 Január 20)

hgcv


----------



## Csanádka (2011 Január 20)

Sose gondoltam volna, hogy ilyen hosszú idő tud lenni 20 másodperc......


----------



## Csanádka (2011 Január 20)

kutya


----------



## Csanádka (2011 Január 20)

Szegény kutya ugat a szomszédban. Nem foglalkoznak vele, és igényelné a társaságot. Most éppen szól, hátha észre veszi a gazda, hogy még él.


----------



## Csanádka (2011 Január 20)

hideg


----------



## any26 (2011 Január 20)




----------



## any26 (2011 Január 20)

lassú


----------



## Csanádka (2011 Január 20)

meleg


----------



## monik21 (2011 Január 20)

kjhgklhjg


----------



## monik21 (2011 Január 20)

ghhg


----------



## any26 (2011 Január 20)

esik


----------



## Csanádka (2011 Január 20)

Megnyugodtam, hogy nem csak az enyém lassú. Akkor nem a mi készülékünkben van a hiba.


----------



## any26 (2011 Január 20)

az


----------



## monik21 (2011 Január 20)

bvc


----------



## any26 (2011 Január 20)

Terhelt az oldal, azért lassú


----------



## tama0628 (2011 Január 20)

na azt ha megvan a 20 hozzászólás vagy mi, meg a 4. napos reg. akkor miért nem tudok pl. letölteni???:S


----------



## monik21 (2011 Január 20)

,mn


----------



## Csanádka (2011 Január 20)

Hoppá! Megvan a 20! El sem hiszem. Hurrá!!!!!! 
Kitartást kívánok mindenkinek!


----------



## monik21 (2011 Január 20)

m,nb


----------



## monik21 (2011 Január 20)

,kmnb


----------



## any26 (2011 Január 20)

eső


----------



## any26 (2011 Január 20)

kjkfddt


----------



## monik21 (2011 Január 20)

én már nagyon rég regiztem, mégsem enged letölteni


----------



## any26 (2011 Január 20)

húh


----------



## monik21 (2011 Január 20)

kiírja ha megvan a 20 vagy számoljam :-D


----------



## any26 (2011 Január 20)

mert nincsen meg a minimum 20 hozzászólásod


----------



## monik21 (2011 Január 20)




----------



## monik21 (2011 Január 20)

...


----------



## any26 (2011 Január 20)

ha ez megvan,48 órát vársz és tölthetsz elvileg


----------



## TomiReiki1 (2011 Január 20)

Ksözönöm, elérném már a 20-at


----------



## any26 (2011 Január 20)

megvan..


----------



## monik21 (2011 Január 20)

....


----------



## TomiReiki1 (2011 Január 20)

Van kanadában ismerősöm, állítólag klasz hely


----------



## TomiReiki1 (2011 Január 20)

Hajajaj de lassú a szerver


----------



## monik21 (2011 Január 20)

ok


----------



## any26 (2011 Január 20)

..!


----------



## TomiReiki1 (2011 Január 20)

De egyszer már csak a végére érek a dolognak


----------



## any26 (2011 Január 20)

jaja


----------



## TomiReiki1 (2011 Január 20)

a türelem... tornaterem


----------



## TomiReiki1 (2011 Január 20)

Mindenki a 20-at gyújti?


----------



## TomiReiki1 (2011 Január 20)

Elfelejtettem, hogy hol tartottam


----------



## TomiReiki1 (2011 Január 20)

Tara, taram


----------



## TomiReiki1 (2011 Január 20)

ááááááááááááá de unalmas


----------



## TomiReiki1 (2011 Január 20)

wegyszer vége lesz


----------



## TomiReiki1 (2011 Január 20)

vagy nem


----------



## TomiReiki1 (2011 Január 20)

*én szereték*

Jó lenne már túl lenni a 20 kényszer hozzá szólásdon


----------



## TomiReiki1 (2011 Január 20)

*én szeretnék*

Jó lenne már túl lenni a 20 kényszer hozzá szólásdon


----------



## TomiReiki1 (2011 Január 20)

akit érdekel a reiki akkor www.reikimester.hu


----------



## TomiReiki1 (2011 Január 20)

A kisfiam dáriusz a fülemet rágja, hogy mikor tudok itt alma együttest szerezni


----------



## TomiReiki1 (2011 Január 20)

Lécci jáccál velem Apppa


----------



## TomiReiki1 (2011 Január 20)

AY kisfiam hot wheelses autókat gyűjt


----------



## TomiReiki1 (2011 Január 20)

Én xboxozom...


----------



## TomiReiki1 (2011 Január 20)

Van kinect is


----------



## TomiReiki1 (2011 Január 20)

de lövöldözni jobban szeretek


----------



## TomiReiki1 (2011 Január 20)

Halo Reach a király!


----------



## TomiReiki1 (2011 Január 20)

Na most már legyen elég


----------



## vikialexa (2011 Január 20)

nagyon szeretnék már letolteni egy kis zenét.


----------



## vikialexa (2011 Január 20)

szeretem a mulatós zenéket


----------



## vikialexa (2011 Január 20)

biztos jók lehetnek a zenék


----------



## vikialexa (2011 Január 20)

csak valaki nyujthatna mar egy kis segitseget


----------



## vikialexa (2011 Január 20)

mert egyedul valahogy nem boldogulok


----------



## vikialexa (2011 Január 20)

van itt olyan ember?


----------



## vikialexa (2011 Január 20)

hat egyedul nem megy


----------



## csana84 (2011 Január 20)

jelen


----------



## vikialexa (2011 Január 20)

de nehez az iskola táska


----------



## Ildikod (2011 Január 20)

Sziasztok
Bocsi hogy nem jöttem de nagyon összejöttek a dolgok estére meg már nagyon lefáradtam.
Melcsi most írígykedem ám hogy csak úgy ruccantok


----------



## vikialexa (2011 Január 20)

lehet hogy csak egyedul vagyok?


----------



## vikialexa (2011 Január 20)

de nekem szuksegem lenne a kottakra.


----------



## vikialexa (2011 Január 20)

surgosen


----------



## vikialexa (2011 Január 20)

mikor fogok tudni letolteni?


----------



## vikialexa (2011 Január 20)

a mai nap folyaman menni fog?


----------



## vikialexa (2011 Január 20)

ha elerem a 20 uzenetet?


----------



## rearx (2011 Január 20)

?


----------



## vikialexa (2011 Január 20)

nem tudom milyen hozzászólást kelene irnom


----------



## vikialexa (2011 Január 20)

meg 5 darab kelene?


----------



## vikialexa (2011 Január 20)

remélem aztán má menni fog


----------



## rearx (2011 Január 20)

20 hozzászolás és elég régi regisztráció után sem tudok sajnos a forumon linkelt anyagokból letölteni:S bedig rengeteg érdekes dolgok találtam már itt amit szivesen elolvasnék!


----------



## vikialexa (2011 Január 20)

és nem leszek letorve


----------



## vikialexa (2011 Január 20)

ma nem kell sooooooooooook


----------



## vikialexa (2011 Január 20)

na meg egy


----------



## vikialexa (2011 Január 20)

most ma eleg lessz a hozzászólásból?


----------



## Gubry (2011 Január 20)

tizenegy...


----------



## Gubry (2011 Január 20)

tizenkettő...


----------



## Gubry (2011 Január 20)

tizenhárom...


----------



## Gubry (2011 Január 20)

tizennégy...


----------



## Gubry (2011 Január 20)

tizenöt...


----------



## Gubry (2011 Január 20)

tizenhat...


----------



## Gubry (2011 Január 20)

tizenhét...


----------



## Gubry (2011 Január 20)

tizennyolc...


----------



## Gubry (2011 Január 20)

tizenkilenc...


----------



## Gubry (2011 Január 20)

és itt a húúúúsz...


----------



## xxxvalaki (2011 Január 20)

egy


----------



## XSB1991 (2011 Január 20)

sziasztok!


----------



## xxxvalaki (2011 Január 20)

kettő


----------



## xxxvalaki (2011 Január 20)

3


----------



## xxxvalaki (2011 Január 20)

4


----------



## xxxvalaki (2011 Január 20)

5


----------



## xxxvalaki (2011 Január 20)

6.


----------



## xxxvalaki (2011 Január 20)

7.


----------



## XSB1991 (2011 Január 20)

még mindig itt vagyok


----------



## XSB1991 (2011 Január 20)

3


----------



## xxxvalaki (2011 Január 20)

8


----------



## XSB1991 (2011 Január 20)

legyen 4


----------



## xxxvalaki (2011 Január 20)

9.


----------



## xxxvalaki (2011 Január 20)

10


----------



## xxxvalaki (2011 Január 20)

11


----------



## xxxvalaki (2011 Január 20)

12


----------



## xxxvalaki (2011 Január 20)

13


----------



## xxxvalaki (2011 Január 20)

14


----------



## xxxvalaki (2011 Január 20)

15


----------



## xxxvalaki (2011 Január 20)

16


----------



## xxxvalaki (2011 Január 20)

17


----------



## xxxvalaki (2011 Január 20)

18


----------



## xxxvalaki (2011 Január 20)

19


----------



## xxxvalaki (2011 Január 20)

20!!


----------



## themcd (2011 Január 20)

Sziasztok 1


Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


----------



## themcd (2011 Január 20)

2


themcd írta:


> sziasztok 1


----------



## themcd (2011 Január 20)

3


themcd írta:


> 2


----------



## themcd (2011 Január 20)

4


themcd írta:


> 3


----------



## themcd (2011 Január 20)

5


themcd írta:


> 4


----------



## themcd (2011 Január 20)

6


themcd írta:


> 5


----------



## themcd (2011 Január 20)

7


themcd írta:


> 6


----------



## themcd (2011 Január 20)

8


themcd írta:


> 7


----------



## xxxvalaki (2011 Január 20)

1


----------



## themcd (2011 Január 20)

9


themcd írta:


> 8


----------



## themcd (2011 Január 20)

10


themcd írta:


> 9


----------



## themcd (2011 Január 20)

11


themcd írta:


> 10


----------



## themcd (2011 Január 20)

12


themcd írta:


> 11


----------



## themcd (2011 Január 20)

13


themcd írta:


> 12


----------



## themcd (2011 Január 20)

14


themcd írta:


> 13


----------



## themcd (2011 Január 20)

15


themcd írta:


> 14


----------



## themcd (2011 Január 20)

16


themcd írta:


> 15


----------



## themcd (2011 Január 20)

17


themcd írta:


> 16


----------



## themcd (2011 Január 20)

18


themcd írta:


> 17


----------



## themcd (2011 Január 20)

19


themcd írta:


> 18


----------



## themcd (2011 Január 20)

20!


themcd írta:


> 19


----------



## steve.forexrobot (2011 Január 20)

*Forex*

Üdv. Mindenkinek!


----------



## steve.forexrobot (2011 Január 20)

*Már csak...*

..19 hozzászólás szükségeltetik.


----------



## steve.forexrobot (2011 Január 20)

*Már csak...*

..18 hozzászólás szükségeltetik.


----------



## steve.forexrobot (2011 Január 20)

*Már csak...*

..17 hozzászólás szükségeltetik.


----------



## steve.forexrobot (2011 Január 20)

*Már csak...*

..16 hozzászólás szükségeltetik.


----------



## steve.forexrobot (2011 Január 20)

*Már csak...*

..15 hozzászólás szükségeltetik.


----------



## steve.forexrobot (2011 Január 20)

*Már csak...*

..14 hozzászólás szükségeltetik.


----------



## steve.forexrobot (2011 Január 20)

*Már csak...*

..13 hozzászólás szükségeltetik.


----------



## steve.forexrobot (2011 Január 20)

*Már csak...*

..12 hozzászólás szükségeltetik.


----------



## steve.forexrobot (2011 Január 20)

*Már csak...*

..11 hozzászólás szükségeltetik.


----------



## steve.forexrobot (2011 Január 20)

*Már csak...*

..10 hozzászólás szükségeltetik.


----------



## steve.forexrobot (2011 Január 20)

*Már csak...*

..9 hozzászólás szükségeltetik.


----------



## steve.forexrobot (2011 Január 20)

*Már csak...*

..8 hozzászólás szükségeltetik.


----------



## steve.forexrobot (2011 Január 20)

*Már csak...*

..7 hozzászólás szükségeltetik.


----------



## steve.forexrobot (2011 Január 20)

*Már csak...*

..6 hozzászólás szükségeltetik.


----------



## ajmdrh (2011 Január 20)

*hello*

ezúton szeretnék osszeszedni 20 hozzaszolast, hogy letolthessen kedvens infukori könyvemet....


----------



## steve.forexrobot (2011 Január 20)

*Már csak...*

..5 hozzászólás szükségeltetik.


----------



## steve.forexrobot (2011 Január 20)

*Már csak...*

..4 hozzászólás szükségeltetik.


----------



## ajmdrh (2011 Január 20)

ezúton szeretnék összeszedni 20 hozzászólast, hogy letölthessem kedvenc infjúkori könyvemet....


----------



## steve.forexrobot (2011 Január 20)

*Már csak...*

..3 hozzászólás szükségeltetik.


----------



## steve.forexrobot (2011 Január 20)

*Már csak...*

..2 hozzászólás szükségeltetik.


----------



## steve.forexrobot (2011 Január 20)

*Már csak...*

..1 hozzászólás szükségeltetik.


----------



## ajmdrh (2011 Január 20)

ezúton szeretnék összeszedni 20 hozzászólast, hogy letölthessem kedvenc infjúkori olvasmányomat (kb több százszor olvastam, de mind a mai napig bármikor szívesen olvasom, nekem nagyon tetszik.... még most is így kb. 35-40 év távlataból is....


----------



## duzsuka (2011 Január 20)

kéne gyorsan 20


----------



## ajmdrh (2011 Január 20)

ezúton szeretnék összeszedni 20 hozzászólast, hogy letölthessem kedvenc infjúkori olvasmányomat (kb több százszor olvastam, de mind a mai napig bármikor szívesen olvasom, nekem nagyon tetszik.... még most is így kb. 35-40 év távlataból is....


----------



## duzsuka (2011 Január 20)

ennek vajon mi értelme?


----------



## duzsuka (2011 Január 20)

éjjel van


----------



## duzsuka (2011 Január 20)

kanada


----------



## duzsuka (2011 Január 20)

mi van? 20mp?


----------



## duzsuka (2011 Január 20)

gyors vagyok, na


----------



## duzsuka (2011 Január 20)

miért nem küldi automatikusan 20 másodperc múlva?


----------



## duzsuka (2011 Január 20)

nem baj, már van 7, de megint várnom kéne, inkább fosom a szót.


----------



## duzsuka (2011 Január 20)

mit meg nem teszek egy-két keresztszemes magazinért....


----------



## duzsuka (2011 Január 20)

mindjárt kész a süti, igen fél 12kor. Holnap egész nap sütök-főzök, vince névnapja lesz hétvégén


----------



## aliasgina (2011 Január 20)

hello


----------



## duzsuka (2011 Január 20)

az illata finom, de még úgy nézem nincs kész. Vajon letelt már a 20 mp, vagy még fossam a szót?


----------



## duzsuka (2011 Január 20)

balázs régi kazettáit hallgatjuk. Jók. Az egyik régi emlék.


----------



## aliasgina (2011 Január 20)

helló


----------



## aliasgina (2011 Január 20)

helo


----------



## aliasgina (2011 Január 20)

20


----------



## duzsuka (2011 Január 20)

olyan bonyolutl ez a fórum.


----------



## aliasgina (2011 Január 20)

19


----------



## aliasgina (2011 Január 20)

18


----------



## duzsuka (2011 Január 20)

tiszta kusza, vagy csak én vagyok nagyon szájbergyerek.


----------



## aliasgina (2011 Január 20)

17


----------



## duzsuka (2011 Január 20)

azért kreativ vagyok, mivel a géppuska ujjaim gyorsan irnak, egyszerűbb fecsegni, mint beirni egy számot és malmozni, mig letelik az idő


----------



## aliasgina (2011 Január 20)

16


----------



## fefefefe (2011 Január 20)

Hát igen ez nagyon érdekes


----------



## duzsuka (2011 Január 20)

álmos vagyok. ez a sütiillat elég jó. túrós.


----------



## Savisa (2011 Január 20)

sziasztok


----------



## Savisa (2011 Január 20)

álmos vagyok


----------



## csirke31 (2011 Január 20)

*Vogon költészet*

Ó, pirsönő morgolosta


----------



## duzsuka (2011 Január 20)

kár, hogy nem ehetek belőle.


----------



## csirke31 (2011 Január 20)

*Vogon költészet*

Vizelevényeid mint a


----------



## fefefefe (2011 Január 20)

Ezt azért nem hittem volna.


----------



## csirke31 (2011 Január 20)

*Vogon költészet*

többözös rejtjeméh hátán a szederjes gennyekély.


----------



## Savisa (2011 Január 20)

19


----------



## csirke31 (2011 Január 20)

*Vogon költészet*

Huss, fohászom száll feléd


----------



## Savisa (2011 Január 20)

17


----------



## fefefefe (2011 Január 20)

Hú, egész megéheztem.


----------



## Savisa (2011 Január 20)

16


----------



## csirke31 (2011 Január 20)

*Vogon költészet*

kedvelátos zümmögényem!


----------



## csirke31 (2011 Január 20)

*Vogon költészet*

Abroncskodón körbesarj suhogó pettyeleveddel,


----------



## Savisa (2011 Január 20)

15


----------



## csirke31 (2011 Január 20)

*Vogon költészet*

mert szétmarcangolom takonybibircsókjaidat


----------



## Savisa (2011 Január 20)

14


----------



## csirke31 (2011 Január 20)

*Vogon költészet*

pacagánycsökömmel, meglásd!


----------



## Savisa (2011 Január 20)

12


----------



## fefefefe (2011 Január 20)

Érdekes vélemények


----------



## csirke31 (2011 Január 20)

*Vogon költészet*

––Prostatikus Vogon Jeltz, Vogon Tisztviselő


----------



## Savisa (2011 Január 20)

211


----------



## csirke31 (2011 Január 20)

*Nagy zöld trüsszentő*

Kezdetben volt az Univerzum teremtése.


----------



## Savisa (2011 Január 20)

eas


----------



## csirke31 (2011 Január 20)

*Nagy zöld trüsszentő*

Ez sokak rosszallását kiváltotta, s elterjedt vélemény szerint nem tartozott a legjobb húzások közé.


----------



## Savisa (2011 Január 20)

323


----------



## fefefefe (2011 Január 20)

Tartsatok ki, az erő mindenkiben ott van


----------



## Savisa (2011 Január 20)

123


----------



## csirke31 (2011 Január 20)

*Nagy zöld trüsszentő*

Sok faj véli úgy, hogy a teremtésért valamiféle isten volna okolható, ám a Viltvodle VI jatravartidjai arra a nézetre hajlanak,


----------



## Savisa (2011 Január 20)

3213


----------



## Savisa (2011 Január 20)

321111


----------



## csirke31 (2011 Január 20)

*Nagy zöld trüsszentő*

hogy a Mindenség valójában a Nagy Zöld Trüsszentő orrlikából esett ki eredetileg.


----------



## Savisa (2011 Január 20)

7


----------



## fefefefe (2011 Január 20)

Köszi


----------



## csirke31 (2011 Január 20)

*Nagy zöld trüsszentő*

A jatravartidok, akik örök rettegésben félik le életüket a Nagy fehér papírzsebkendő eljövetelére várva,


----------



## Savisa (2011 Január 20)

6


----------



## duzsuka (2011 Január 20)

közben kivettem a sütőből


----------



## Savisa (2011 Január 20)

5


----------



## csirke31 (2011 Január 20)

*Nagy zöld trüsszentő*

apró kék teremtmények, fejenként több mint ötven karral,


----------



## Savisa (2011 Január 20)

3


----------



## duzsuka (2011 Január 20)

most már csak kettő van hátra


----------



## duzsuka (2011 Január 20)

éljen a családfa!!


----------



## csirke31 (2011 Január 20)

*Nagy zöld trüsszentő*

ennélfogva az egyedüli olyan fajt képviselik az Univerzum történetében,


----------



## Savisa (2011 Január 20)

2


----------



## Savisa (2011 Január 20)

ez is elérkezett az utolsóXD


----------



## csirke31 (2011 Január 20)

*Nagy zöld trüsszentő*

mely előbb találta fel az aeroszolos hónaljgátlót, mint a kereket.


----------



## csirke31 (2011 Január 20)

*Nagy zöld trüsszentő*

Mindazonáltal, az Őstrüsszentés elmélete nem nyert széles körű elismerésre a Viltvodle VI-on kívül


----------



## csirke31 (2011 Január 20)

*Nagy zöld trüsszentő*

ezért az Univerzum talányosan képtelen volta


----------



## csirke31 (2011 Január 20)

*Nagy zöld trüsszentő*

folytonos magyarázatkeresésre sarkallja a kutatókat.


----------



## ajmdrh (2011 Január 20)

hello


----------



## ajmdrh (2011 Január 20)

itt ejjel van


----------



## ajmdrh (2011 Január 20)

oszd meg a tudasod masokkal, ez ez egyik utja hogy hallhatatlan legy.... (ekezetek nelkul)


----------



## Evelin94 (2011 Január 20)




----------



## Evelin94 (2011 Január 20)

hello


----------



## Evelin94 (2011 Január 20)

sziasztok


----------



## Evelin94 (2011 Január 20)

Xd


----------



## Evelin94 (2011 Január 20)

még 15


----------



## Evelin94 (2011 Január 21)

:s


----------



## Evelin94 (2011 Január 21)

13


----------



## Evelin94 (2011 Január 21)

12


----------



## Evelin94 (2011 Január 21)

11


----------



## Evelin94 (2011 Január 21)

10


----------



## Evelin94 (2011 Január 21)

9


----------



## Evelin94 (2011 Január 21)

Carpe Diem!


----------



## Bigyobogyo (2011 Január 21)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


Csak így tovább!


----------



## Evelin94 (2011 Január 21)

7


----------



## Evelin94 (2011 Január 21)

köszi


----------



## Evelin94 (2011 Január 21)

6


----------



## Evelin94 (2011 Január 21)

5


----------



## Evelin94 (2011 Január 21)

4


----------



## Evelin94 (2011 Január 21)

3


----------



## Evelin94 (2011 Január 21)

2


----------



## Evelin94 (2011 Január 21)

1


----------



## Evelin94 (2011 Január 21)

sziasztok


----------



## headhunter86 (2011 Január 21)

hali


----------



## navajo998 (2011 Január 21)

halii


----------



## navajo998 (2011 Január 21)

1


----------



## navajo998 (2011 Január 21)

4


----------



## navajo998 (2011 Január 21)

7


----------



## navajo998 (2011 Január 21)

10


----------



## navajo998 (2011 Január 21)

14


----------



## navajo998 (2011 Január 21)

19


----------



## navajo998 (2011 Január 21)

21


----------



## navajo998 (2011 Január 21)

12


----------



## navajo998 (2011 Január 21)

13


----------



## navajo998 (2011 Január 21)

25


----------



## navajo998 (2011 Január 21)

26


----------



## navajo998 (2011 Január 21)

27


----------



## navajo998 (2011 Január 21)

28


----------



## navajo998 (2011 Január 21)

29


----------



## dtstudio (2011 Január 21)

Budapest 2011.01.21.-én 0°C


----------



## Gyuri112 (2011 Január 21)

Hahó Melitta, még nem nagyon tudom, hogy megy ez...Szia, Gyuri112


----------



## Gyuri112 (2011 Január 21)

Még mindíg nem világos...


----------



## denkmeyer (2011 Január 21)

Sziasztok Denkmeyer vagyok Budaörsről!


----------



## denkmeyer (2011 Január 21)

Sziasztok Denkmeyer vagyok Budaörsről!


----------



## denkmeyer (2011 Január 21)

Sziasztok Denkmeyer vagyok Budaörsről!


----------



## denkmeyer (2011 Január 21)

Sziasztok Denkmeyer vagyok Budaörsről!


----------



## denkmeyer (2011 Január 21)

Sziasztok Denkmeyer vagyok Budaörsről!


----------



## denkmeyer (2011 Január 21)

Sziasztok Denkmeyer vagyok Budaörsről!


----------



## denkmeyer (2011 Január 21)

Sziasztok Denkmeyer vagyok Budaörsről!


----------



## denkmeyer (2011 Január 21)

Sziasztok Denkmeyer vagyok Budaörsről!


----------



## denkmeyer (2011 Január 21)

Sziasztok Denkmeyer vagyok Budaörsről!


----------



## denkmeyer (2011 Január 21)

Sziasztok Denkmeyer vagyok Budaörsről!


----------



## denkmeyer (2011 Január 21)

Sziasztok Denkmeyer vagyok Budaörsről!


----------



## denkmeyer (2011 Január 21)

Sziasztok Denkmeyer vagyok Budaörsről!


----------



## denkmeyer (2011 Január 21)

Sziasztok Denkmeyer vagyok Budaörsről!


----------



## b.anyaka (2011 Január 21)

Jelen én is! Igyekszem összeszedni a 20 hozzászólást. Köszi ezt a témát.


----------



## denkmeyer (2011 Január 21)

Sziasztok Denkmeyer vagyok Budaörsről!


----------



## b.anyaka (2011 Január 21)

Ma Székesfehérváron nagyon hideg van. Jelenleg -3°C.


----------



## denkmeyer (2011 Január 21)

Sziasztok Denkmeyer vagyok Budaörsről!


----------



## melcsii (2011 Január 21)

Szia Ildi! 
Nálunk is mindig volt valami, és sajnos nem a jó dolgokból...  
Hát igen, én emiatt is szeretek itt lakni, mert innen csak egy köpés és már át is mentünk a "szomszédokhoz" kirándulni, vagy vásárolgatni...


----------



## denkmeyer (2011 Január 21)

Sziasztok Denkmeyer vagyok Budaörsről!


----------



## denkmeyer (2011 Január 21)

Sziasztok Denkmeyer vagyok Budaörsről!


----------



## denkmeyer (2011 Január 21)

Sziasztok Denkmeyer vagyok Budaörsről! Buék!


----------



## balazsg78 (2011 Január 21)

*20 hozzászólás #1*

Nem tudom, ennek így mi az értelme, de hozzászólok, hogy meglegyen a 20 hozzászólásom.


----------



## balazsg78 (2011 Január 21)

Nem tudom, ennek így mi az értelme, de hozzászólok, hogy meglegyen a 20 hozzászólásom. #3


----------



## balazsg78 (2011 Január 21)

Nem tudom, ennek így mi az értelme, de hozzászólok, hogy meglegyen a 20 hozzászólásom. #2


----------



## balazsg78 (2011 Január 21)

Nem tudom, ennek így mi az értelme, de hozzászólok, hogy meglegyen a 20 hozzászólásom. #4


----------



## balazsg78 (2011 Január 21)

Nem tudom, ennek így mi az értelme, de hozzászólok, hogy meglegyen a 20 hozzászólásom. #5


----------



## balazsg78 (2011 Január 21)

Nem tudom, ennek így mi az értelme, de hozzászólok, hogy meglegyen a 20 hozzászólásom. #6


----------



## balazsg78 (2011 Január 21)

Nem tudom, ennek így mi az értelme, de hozzászólok, hogy meglegyen a 20 hozzászólásom. #7


----------



## balazsg78 (2011 Január 21)

Nem tudom, ennek így mi az értelme, de hozzászólok, hogy meglegyen a 20 hozzászólásom. #8


----------



## balazsg78 (2011 Január 21)

Nem tudom, ennek így mi az értelme, de hozzászólok, hogy meglegyen a 20 hozzászólásom. #9


----------



## balazsg78 (2011 Január 21)

Nem tudom, ennek így mi az értelme, de hozzászólok, hogy meglegyen a 20 hozzászólásom. #10 
felénél vagyok.


----------



## balazsg78 (2011 Január 21)

Nem tudom, ennek így mi az értelme, de hozzászólok, hogy meglegyen a 20 hozzászólásom. #11
Nora Roberts könyvei megérnek ennyit!!!


----------



## balazsg78 (2011 Január 21)

Nem tudom, ennek így mi az értelme, de hozzászólok, hogy meglegyen a 20 hozzászólásom. #12


----------



## balazsg78 (2011 Január 21)

Nem tudom, ennek így mi az értelme, de hozzászólok, hogy meglegyen a 20 hozzászólásom. #13


----------



## balazsg78 (2011 Január 21)

Nem tudom, ennek így mi az értelme, de hozzászólok, hogy meglegyen a 20 hozzászólásom. #14


----------



## balazsg78 (2011 Január 21)

Nem tudom, ennek így mi az értelme, de hozzászólok, hogy meglegyen a 20 hozzászólásom. #15


----------



## balazsg78 (2011 Január 21)

Nem tudom, ennek így mi az értelme, de hozzászólok, hogy meglegyen a 20 hozzászólásom. #16


----------



## balazsg78 (2011 Január 21)

Nem tudom, ennek így mi az értelme, de hozzászólok, hogy meglegyen a 20 hozzászólásom. #17


----------



## balazsg78 (2011 Január 21)

Nem tudom, ennek így mi az értelme, de hozzászólok, hogy meglegyen a 20 hozzászólásom. #18


----------



## balazsg78 (2011 Január 21)

Nem tudom, ennek így mi az értelme, de hozzászólok, hogy meglegyen a 20 hozzászólásom. #19


----------



## balazsg78 (2011 Január 21)

Nem tudom, ennek így mi az értelme, de hozzászólok, hogy meglegyen a 20 hozzászólásom. #20


----------



## balazsg78 (2011 Január 21)

Nem tudom, ennek így mi az értelme, de hozzászólok, hogy meglegyen a 20 hozzászólásom. #21, mert még mindig nem fogad el


----------



## balazsg78 (2011 Január 21)

Nem tudom, ennek így mi az értelme, de hozzászólok, hogy meglegyen a 20 hozzászólásom. #22


----------



## balazsg78 (2011 Január 21)

Nem tudom, ennek így mi az értelme, de hozzászólok, hogy meglegyen a 20 hozzászólásom. #23


----------



## denkmeyer (2011 Január 21)

Sziasztok Denkmeyer vagyok Budaörsről!


----------



## zegszangha (2011 Január 21)

*Szép Napot*

Sziasztok!

Nálunk süt a nap, és szép idő van!


----------



## piros55 (2011 Január 21)

*Kukucs !*


----------



## zegszangha (2011 Január 21)

*Jelen*

Jelen


----------



## zegszangha (2011 Január 21)

*Egy idézet*

Ha csak magunkra gondolunk problémánk lesznek, ha másoknak szeretnénk segíteni, akkor izgalmas feladataink.


----------



## naota (2011 Január 21)

Gh


----------



## melcsii (2011 Január 21)

Szia Denkmeyer! 
Üdvözlünk itt a mi kis csapatunkban!


----------



## zegszangha (2011 Január 21)

*Poén*

Ha elsőre nem megy,... na ennyit az ejtőernyős ugrásról


----------



## zegszangha (2011 Január 21)

*itt jártam*

itt jártam


----------



## zegszangha (2011 Január 21)

*Tetszik*

Amúgy szuper ez az oldal kiss


----------



## zegszangha (2011 Január 21)

*Mit is írjak*

Mit is írjak ?


----------



## zegszangha (2011 Január 21)

*Smájlik*

Jók ezek a szmájlik


----------



## zegszangha (2011 Január 21)

*Dumcsi*

Senkivel se lehet itt dumcsizni :12:


----------



## zegszangha (2011 Január 21)

*Hozzászólás*

Most mihez szóljak hozzá?


----------



## szabine1 (2011 Január 21)

*szia*


----------



## szabine1 (2011 Január 21)

szia


----------



## szabine1 (2011 Január 21)

szabina vagyok


----------



## zegszangha (2011 Január 21)

*Ebéd*

Kezdek éhes lenni:55:
jó ez a lepke\\m/


----------



## szabine1 (2011 Január 21)

jó ez az oldal


----------



## szabine1 (2011 Január 21)

érdekes dolgok vannak


----------



## szabine1 (2011 Január 21)

engem a zenék érdekelnek


----------



## szabine1 (2011 Január 21)




----------



## szabine1 (2011 Január 21)




----------



## szabine1 (2011 Január 21)

Hát ez van


----------



## szabine1 (2011 Január 21)

szeretek netezni


----------



## szabine1 (2011 Január 21)

minden elismerés az oldal szerkeztőinek!


----------



## szabine1 (2011 Január 21)

halihó


----------



## szabine1 (2011 Január 21)

rétes lesz ebédre


----------



## zegszangha (2011 Január 21)

*Telefon*

Lemerült a telcsim, és éhes is vagyok


----------



## szabine1 (2011 Január 21)

nahát ma lesz még órám a suliba


----------



## szabine1 (2011 Január 21)

szeretem a gyerekeket


----------



## zegszangha (2011 Január 21)

*Rétes*

Szejetem a jétesetkiss


----------



## szabine1 (2011 Január 21)

hosszú lesz a nap


----------



## szabine1 (2011 Január 21)

kanada egy jó hely!


----------



## szabine1 (2011 Január 21)

kutyám morzsi


----------



## szabine1 (2011 Január 21)

szeretem a kutyákat


----------



## szabine1 (2011 Január 21)

meg a macskát is!


----------



## szabine1 (2011 Január 21)

mindjárt vége


----------



## szabine1 (2011 Január 21)

20 hozzászólás!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## zegszangha (2011 Január 21)

*Gyerkőcök*

Én is gyerkőcöket oktatok néha-néha, de van azért felnőtteket is.
Bár velük nehezebb


----------



## zegszangha (2011 Január 21)

*Ügyi vagy*

Ügyes vagy Szabine1, én még hajtok kicsit :!:


----------



## juliuscesar (2011 Január 21)

Köszönök mindent


----------



## zegszangha (2011 Január 21)

*A telcsim*

Merül a telcsim


----------



## juliuscesar (2011 Január 21)

Ez már a 22-edik.


----------



## zegszangha (2011 Január 21)

*Sok a dolgom*

Nagyon sok a dolgom, pedig péntek van :roll:


----------



## kicsi.kucika (2011 Január 21)

sziasztok  szép napot mindenkinek


----------



## zegszangha (2011 Január 21)

*szép napot*

-további szép napot mindenkinek


----------



## zegszangha (2011 Január 21)

*megvan*

szerintem kész a húsz hozzászólásom
most mi legyen:2:


----------



## zegszangha (2011 Január 21)

*Köszi*

Köszi mindent!kiss


----------



## kolan (2011 Január 21)

Hello!
Első hozzászólásom, remélem összejön


----------



## kolan (2011 Január 21)

Akkor most jön a 2. ?


----------



## szga (2011 Január 21)

Sziasztok!

Jó fórumozást!


----------



## kolan (2011 Január 21)

Elsőre kicsit bonyolultnak tűnt.


----------



## kolan (2011 Január 21)

De mostmár menni fog, szerintem.


----------



## kolan (2011 Január 21)

tetszik ez az oldal, jó h megcsináltátok


----------



## kolan (2011 Január 21)

Miért kell 20x ezt megcsinálni?


----------



## kolan (2011 Január 21)

Bla bla


----------



## kolan (2011 Január 21)

Bla bla bla


----------



## kolan (2011 Január 21)

Ez így vicces


----------



## kolan (2011 Január 21)

10.


----------



## kolan (2011 Január 21)

Vki nézi ezt?


----------



## kolan (2011 Január 21)

???


----------



## kolan (2011 Január 21)

Gondolom nem.


----------



## kolan (2011 Január 21)

14. hmmm


----------



## kolan (2011 Január 21)

15.


----------



## kolan (2011 Január 21)

16. már majdnem megvan


----------



## kolan (2011 Január 21)

17


----------



## kolan (2011 Január 21)

Na megyek lassan kajálni vmit...


----------



## kolan (2011 Január 21)

19.


----------



## kolan (2011 Január 21)

ÉS az utolsó!


----------



## kolan (2011 Január 21)

ÉS még egy ráadás csak a biztonság kedvéért.
Szép napot ha vki olvasna.


----------



## antoseva (2011 Január 21)

Wulfi írta:


> Köszi, Melitta! kiss


Köszi mellitta


----------



## hardstyle (2011 Január 21)

*20 h.sz*

xD ez az 1. hozzá szolásom!


----------



## cyraned (2011 Január 21)

*üdv*

üdv frissen regisztáltam


----------



## cyraned (2011 Január 21)

*üdv*

kéne az a 20 hozzászólás


----------



## cyraned (2011 Január 21)

*lol*

na már 2 megvan ezzel együtt 3kiss


----------



## cyraned (2011 Január 21)

*hy*

most vettem sciphone i9++ telefont kéne rá játék


----------



## cyraned (2011 Január 21)

de ha nincs meg a 20 nem tudok hozzá szólni :S


----------



## cyraned (2011 Január 21)

már 6 megvan


----------



## cyraned (2011 Január 21)

*pont*

pont  kiss kiss kiss


----------



## cyraned (2011 Január 21)

*gy*

wowozok amugy a taurin


----------



## cyraned (2011 Január 21)

druidám van aki tauren


----------



## cyraned (2011 Január 21)

53as szintű


----------



## cyraned (2011 Január 21)

2heirloom itemje van, egy vállas és chest


----------



## cyraned (2011 Január 21)

405honor pontja van


----------



## cyraned (2011 Január 21)

és a 13. hozzá szólás is meg lett


----------



## cyraned (2011 Január 21)

jó amugy ez az i9++ telefon.


----------



## cyraned (2011 Január 21)

csak nincs rá programom


----------



## Gagyi88 (2011 Január 21)

Szeretettel köszöntök mindenkit


----------



## cyraned (2011 Január 21)

jó idő van, 26fok


----------



## cyraned (2011 Január 21)

16


----------



## cyraned (2011 Január 21)

üdvözletem


----------



## cyraned (2011 Január 21)

és itt a 18. mindjárt megvan a 20


----------



## cyraned (2011 Január 21)

s az utolso.


----------



## niccoll (2011 Január 21)

Hát ismét itt a hétvége. Sajnálom, hogy ritkán tudok benézni hozzátok, de a munkától és az angol tanulástól el vagyok havazva. Tegnap is este fél 11-kor fejeztem be a főzést.  Drága párom nem hagyta volna ki, hogy ne egyen belőle még késő este.  Egyébként minden rendben. És veletek mi a helyzet? Egy kis kirándulást én is élveznék, de sajnos kevés az idő. Úgyhogy irigyellek Melcsi. Bár én is közel lakom a határhoz, Mosonmagyaróváron. Remélem nemsokára én is kiélhetem a vásárlási lázamat a "szomszédoknál".


----------



## cyraned (2011 Január 21)

s


----------



## Gagyi88 (2011 Január 21)

*[FONT=&quot]Respice nunc alia ac diversa pericula noctis: / Quod spatium tectis sublimibus unde cerebrum / Testa ferit, quotiens rimosa et curta fenestris / Vasa cadant, quanto percussum pondere signent[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] - [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Képzeld most el az éj sokféle egyéb veszedelmét: / Mily magasan nyúlnak föl a házak, honnan agyonvág / Mindenféle cserép, ha lyukas vagy csorba edények / Hullanak az ablakból, s mily súllyal ütik meg a járdát _(Iuvenalis__, Satirae) _[/FONT]


----------



## Marquiza (2011 Január 21)

*A valódi Guru nem a kék ég magasságaiban él. Szívünk legmélyén lakik.





** Kétszer nem léphetsz ugyanabba a folyóba (Hérakleitosz), de néha egyszer sem (Théna).




* *Nem létezik a büntetés, csak a felismerés létezik.
A szavaknak ereje van. Ha kimondod őket, már nem vonhatod vissza.
A Föld a virágokkal mosolyog ránk.*


----------



## Marquiza (2011 Január 21)

Kettő


----------



## Marquiza (2011 Január 21)

Három


----------



## Marquiza (2011 Január 21)

Négy


----------



## dorika89 (2011 Január 21)

Sziasztok!!!


----------



## Marquiza (2011 Január 21)

Öt


----------



## dorika89 (2011 Január 21)

halihó


----------



## Marquiza (2011 Január 21)

Hat. Sziasztok


----------



## Marquiza (2011 Január 21)

Hét!


----------



## Marquiza (2011 Január 21)

Nyolc


----------



## Marquiza (2011 Január 21)

Kilenc


----------



## dorika89 (2011 Január 21)

három


----------



## Marquiza (2011 Január 21)

Tíz


----------



## dorika89 (2011 Január 21)

öt


----------



## Marquiza (2011 Január 21)

Tizenegy!


----------



## Marquiza (2011 Január 21)

Tizenkettő. Hajrá Dórika!


----------



## Marquiza (2011 Január 21)

Tizenhárom.


----------



## Marquiza (2011 Január 21)

Tizennégy


----------



## dorika89 (2011 Január 21)

20


----------



## Marquiza (2011 Január 21)

Tizenöt


----------



## Marquiza (2011 Január 21)

Tizenhat. Mennék már a kreatív dolgaimat csinálni, de még ezt gyorsan rendezem.


----------



## dorika89 (2011 Január 21)

12


----------



## Marquiza (2011 Január 21)

Tizenhét.


----------



## dorika89 (2011 Január 21)

22


----------



## Marquiza (2011 Január 21)

Tizennyolc és mindjárt készen vagyok! ÁÁÁÁ nem telt még el az idő. Túl gyorsan gépelek.


----------



## Marquiza (2011 Január 21)

Tizenkilenc, vagyis utolsó előtti.


----------



## Marquiza (2011 Január 21)

20, 20, 20, 20, 20, 20, 20, 20, 20, 20, 20, 20, 20, 
Köszönöm!!!


----------



## Marquiza (2011 Január 21)

Most már csak a két napos regisztráció hiányzik. Sebaj, majd holnap! Üdv mindenkinek.


----------



## dorika89 (2011 Január 21)

55


----------



## dorika89 (2011 Január 21)

100


----------



## dorika89 (2011 Január 21)

12


----------



## dorika89 (2011 Január 21)

5


----------



## dorika89 (2011 Január 21)

lll


----------



## kla60ra (2011 Január 21)

Szép napsütést mindenkinek!


----------



## dorika89 (2011 Január 21)

hello


----------



## eththta (2011 Január 21)

1


----------



## eththta (2011 Január 21)

2


----------



## eththta (2011 Január 21)

3


----------



## palyireka (2011 Január 21)

Sziasztok! Nagyon örülök, hogy megtaláltam ezt az oldalt!


----------



## fefero63 (2011 Január 21)

Csatlakoztam !!!


----------



## palyireka (2011 Január 21)

megpróbálom gyorsan összeszedni a 20 hozzászólást....


----------



## fefero63 (2011 Január 21)

Szép délutánt mindenkinek !!!


----------



## palyireka (2011 Január 21)

persze még akkor is várnom kell 2 napot...


----------



## fefero63 (2011 Január 21)

Még 18.


----------



## palyireka (2011 Január 21)

de aztán!!! gyönyörű keresztszemes mintákat tudok majd nézegetni itt nálatok))))


----------



## palyireka (2011 Január 21)

egy pocaklakó picurka kislánynak csinálnék névtáblácskát, amihez bőszen gyűjtöm az ötleteket.


----------



## palyireka (2011 Január 21)

A saját kislányomnak már találtam édes flower fairy-s képet a keresztelőjére,


----------



## palyireka (2011 Január 21)

de ahogy itt a választékot elnézegettem, még az is lehet, hogy elbizonytalanodom.


----------



## Gagyi88 (2011 Január 21)

niccoll;Remélem nemsokára én is kiélhetem a vásárlási lázamat a "szomszédoknál". :)[/quote írta:


> Vigyázz, mert átszervezték a vámosokat. Egy csomó "ismerős" lebukott.


----------



## palyireka (2011 Január 21)

Remélem feltölteni is tudok majd Nektek újakat, hogy valami hasznom is legyen


----------



## margó dadus (2011 Január 21)

khghggs


----------



## margó dadus (2011 Január 21)

lizuts


----------



## palyireka (2011 Január 21)

még meg sem néztem, milyen egyéb kreatív témák vannak....!


----------



## margó dadus (2011 Január 21)

jghgfdf


----------



## palyireka (2011 Január 21)

kertészet, szupi!!!


----------



## margó dadus (2011 Január 21)

gfdsds


----------



## margó dadus (2011 Január 21)

hhfdss


----------



## palyireka (2011 Január 21)

hűűűű, már a felénél tartok!!!


----------



## palyireka (2011 Január 21)

ha


----------



## margó dadus (2011 Január 21)

jghfd


----------



## margó dadus (2011 Január 21)

jhgfgdd


----------



## palyireka (2011 Január 21)

szavanként


----------



## palyireka (2011 Január 21)

küldöm


----------



## margó dadus (2011 Január 21)

ffhnnmb


----------



## palyireka (2011 Január 21)

gyorsabban


----------



## palyireka (2011 Január 21)

lesz


----------



## margó dadus (2011 Január 21)

dfbgvbb


----------



## palyireka (2011 Január 21)

meg


----------



## palyireka (2011 Január 21)

a 20


----------



## margó dadus (2011 Január 21)

sccxdgf


----------



## margó dadus (2011 Január 21)

nfdsaycgt


----------



## palyireka (2011 Január 21)

hozzászólás


----------



## palyireka (2011 Január 21)

Hurrááááááá!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fefero63 (2011 Január 21)

Mindenhol ilyen pocsék az idő ?


----------



## fefero63 (2011 Január 21)

Javítsunk a hangulaton !!!


----------



## fefero63 (2011 Január 21)

Egészségünkre !!!


----------



## fefero63 (2011 Január 21)

Kocc !!!


----------



## fefero63 (2011 Január 21)

Egy pohár ásványvízzel !!!


----------



## fefero63 (2011 Január 21)

Ugyanannyi borral !!!


----------



## fefero63 (2011 Január 21)

De vörössel !!!


----------



## fefero63 (2011 Január 21)

Azaz fröccsel !!!


----------



## brigit11215 (2011 Január 21)

jo


----------



## r1971 (2011 Január 21)

*Érdeklődés *

Milyen a film? Érdemes megnézni?


manhattan írta:


> Jégvihar (The Ice Storm) 1997.
> szinkronizált amerikai filmdráma, DVDrip. hotfile
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## r1971 (2011 Január 21)

*Imádom ezt a filmet!*

Imádom ezt a filmet


optrader írta:


> [FileSonic+FileServe]-92 perces, amerikai, szinkronos családi dráma
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## r1971 (2011 Január 21)

*Hahóóóóóóóóó*

Szerintem nagyon unalmas!!


Bubsy8 írta:


> *Hétmérföldes szerelem (Going the Distance) 2010*
> Szinkronizált, amerikai romantikus vígjáték, 103 perc, 2010
> BDRip.XviD.HunDub [1 klikk]
> 
> ...


----------



## melcsii (2011 Január 21)

Szia Niccoll! 
De örülök, hogy jelentkeztél...  Akkor Te sem vagy messze... Még hozzám se...  Valamikor a szlovákokhoz is megyek... Oda nagyon szeretek járni... Imádom az egész országukat! 


Szia Gagyi!
Szerintem nem azt figyelik a vámosok, hogy egy nő vesz magának és a családnak 5pólót, és 3 gatyát, meg 7cipőt... Nem ezt figyelik... Hanem ha valaki nagy tételben vásárol... Szerintem...


----------



## r1971 (2011 Január 21)

*Hahóóóóóóóóóó*

Ugye, hogy tudnak a franciák ha akarnak??


korg40 írta:


> *Barátaim, szerelmeim (Mes amis, mes amours) DVDRip XVid HunDub (2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## r1971 (2011 Január 21)

*Hahóóóóóóóóóóóóóó*

Ez igen!!!!!!


maus írta:


> A gyűjtő
> (Kiss the Girls)
> 
> színes, magyarul beszélő, amerikai thriller, 111 perc, 1997
> ...


----------



## norc87 (2011 Január 21)

sziasztok


----------



## norc87 (2011 Január 21)

még 19..


----------



## norc87 (2011 Január 21)

18


----------



## norc87 (2011 Január 21)

17


----------



## norc87 (2011 Január 21)

16


----------



## norc87 (2011 Január 21)

15


----------



## norc87 (2011 Január 21)

14


----------



## norc87 (2011 Január 21)

13


----------



## norc87 (2011 Január 21)

12


----------



## Texex (2011 Január 21)

Üdv!


----------



## norc87 (2011 Január 21)

11


----------



## norc87 (2011 Január 21)

10


----------



## norc87 (2011 Január 21)

9


----------



## norc87 (2011 Január 21)

8


----------



## norc87 (2011 Január 21)

7


----------



## norc87 (2011 Január 21)

6


----------



## Andella3 (2011 Január 21)

Sziasztok kertészek!


----------



## norc87 (2011 Január 21)

5


----------



## norc87 (2011 Január 21)

4


----------



## norc87 (2011 Január 21)

3


----------



## norc87 (2011 Január 21)

2


----------



## norc87 (2011 Január 21)

1


----------



## norc87 (2011 Január 21)

hurrá


----------



## fefero63 (2011 Január 21)

A tegnapokkal fogy az élet,


----------



## fefero63 (2011 Január 21)

A holnapokkal egyre nő,


----------



## fefero63 (2011 Január 21)

S szemedben mégis mindörökké a mának arca tűn elő...


----------



## fefero63 (2011 Január 21)

Ezért, ha illan ez az év is,


----------



## fefero63 (2011 Január 21)

S a múltba szállva szétomol,


----------



## fefero63 (2011 Január 21)

Lelkedben ott a kincs örökre,


----------



## fefero63 (2011 Január 21)

Amely valaha benne volt !


----------



## ROLAND G-70 (2011 Január 21)

Úgy érzem hogy nagyon jó oldalt találtam. a Canada hu-t


----------



## fefero63 (2011 Január 21)

Amely valaha benne volt !


----------



## fefero63 (2011 Január 21)

És megvan a 20. !!!!


----------



## fefero63 (2011 Január 21)

De, hogy biztos legyen.....


----------



## r1971 (2011 Január 21)

*Hahóóóóóóóóóóóóó*

Ez cool!!!!!!!!


korg40 írta:


> *Káma-Szútra (Kama Sutra: A Tale of Love) (1996) (DVDRip xVid HUn)*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ROLAND G-70 (2011 Január 21)

Örülök nagyon, mert nekem is van egy Roland G-70 em, igy hát tudok ritmusokat csere berélni.


----------



## pityu73 (2011 Január 21)

üdv


----------



## ROLAND G-70 (2011 Január 21)

Nagyon hasznos ez az oldal


----------



## pityu73 (2011 Január 21)

2


----------



## ROLAND G-70 (2011 Január 21)

Végre a Magyarok is csináltak egy jó oldalt.


----------



## pityu73 (2011 Január 21)

3


----------



## ROLAND G-70 (2011 Január 21)

Az a jó ebben az oldalban, hogy mindent megtalálok.


----------



## pityu73 (2011 Január 21)

4


----------



## pityu73 (2011 Január 21)

5


----------



## ROLAND G-70 (2011 Január 21)

Könnyen kezelhető ez az oldal.


----------



## pityu73 (2011 Január 21)

6


----------



## pityu73 (2011 Január 21)

7


----------



## ROLAND G-70 (2011 Január 21)

Jó benne, hogy lehet adatokat cserélni.


----------



## pityu73 (2011 Január 21)

8


----------



## pityu73 (2011 Január 21)

9


----------



## ROLAND G-70 (2011 Január 21)

Jó, hogy vélemény oszthatok másokkal.


----------



## pityu73 (2011 Január 21)

10


----------



## pityu73 (2011 Január 21)

11


----------



## ROLAND G-70 (2011 Január 21)

Jó, hogy véleményt vagy magyarázatot kaphatok.


----------



## pityu73 (2011 Január 21)

12


----------



## ROLAND G-70 (2011 Január 21)

Örülök, hogy ennek az oldalnak tagja lehetek.


----------



## pityu73 (2011 Január 21)

13


----------



## pityu73 (2011 Január 21)

14


----------



## ROLAND G-70 (2011 Január 21)

Sokat fogom látogatni ezt az oldalt.


----------



## pityu73 (2011 Január 21)

üdv


----------



## ROLAND G-70 (2011 Január 21)

Én is fogok feltölteni stilusokat.


----------



## pityu73 (2011 Január 21)

már


----------



## pityu73 (2011 Január 21)

csak


----------



## ROLAND G-70 (2011 Január 21)

Én is fogok feltölteni karaokékat.


----------



## pityu73 (2011 Január 21)

ezt


----------



## ROLAND G-70 (2011 Január 21)

Én is fogok feltölteni Mp3-mat.


----------



## pityu73 (2011 Január 21)

kell


----------



## pityu73 (2011 Január 21)

elküldenem, 20


----------



## ROLAND G-70 (2011 Január 21)

Örülök, hogy ilyen lényeges oldalt találtam magamnak, magyar nyelven.


----------



## pityu73 (2011 Január 21)

21


----------



## ROLAND G-70 (2011 Január 21)

Ígérem hűséges tagja leszek a canada hu-nak.


----------



## ROLAND G-70 (2011 Január 21)

Ritka ilyen oldal mind a Canadahu.


----------



## ROLAND G-70 (2011 Január 21)

Praktikus oldal a Canada hu.


----------



## ROLAND G-70 (2011 Január 21)

Már a kólegáktól is sok dicséretet halottam a Canada hu-rol.


----------



## ROLAND G-70 (2011 Január 21)

Várom, hogy tagja lehessek a Canada hu-nak.


----------



## bobexir (2011 Január 21)

m


----------



## bobexir (2011 Január 21)

á


----------



## bobexir (2011 Január 21)

k


----------



## bobexir (2011 Január 21)

o


----------



## bobexir (2011 Január 21)

s


----------



## bobexir (2011 Január 21)

t


----------



## bobexir (2011 Január 21)

é


----------



## bobexir (2011 Január 21)

sz


----------



## bobexir (2011 Január 21)

t .


----------



## bobexir (2011 Január 21)

a


----------



## bobexir (2011 Január 21)

l


----------



## bobexir (2011 Január 21)

e


----------



## bobexir (2011 Január 21)

k


----------



## bobexir (2011 Január 21)

v


----------



## bobexir (2011 Január 21)

á


----------



## bobexir (2011 Január 21)

r


----------



## bobexir (2011 Január 21)

r.


----------



## Ircsi mama (2011 Január 21)

Szeretnék zenét hallgatni


----------



## Ircsi mama (2011 Január 21)

Mihez szóljak hozzá, ha nem engedtek be?


----------



## bobexir (2011 Január 21)

a.


----------



## bobexir (2011 Január 21)

l.


----------



## Ircsi mama (2011 Január 21)

Csak azért irok , hogy szapordjon az üzenet


----------



## bobexir (2011 Január 21)

!


----------



## bobexir (2011 Január 21)




----------



## Qvikhu (2011 Január 21)

*csak*

ek


----------



## Qvikhu (2011 Január 21)

do


----------



## Qvikhu (2011 Január 21)

teen


----------



## Qvikhu (2011 Január 21)

char


----------



## Qvikhu (2011 Január 21)

panch


----------



## Qvikhu (2011 Január 21)

che


----------



## Qvikhu (2011 Január 21)

saath


----------



## Qvikhu (2011 Január 21)

aath


----------



## Qvikhu (2011 Január 21)

nau


----------



## Qvikhu (2011 Január 21)

das


----------



## Qvikhu (2011 Január 21)

ju


----------



## Qvikhu (2011 Január 21)

gyeszity


----------



## Qvikhu (2011 Január 21)

zehn


----------



## Qvikhu (2011 Január 21)

tíz


----------



## Qvikhu (2011 Január 21)

9


----------



## Qvikhu (2011 Január 21)

8


----------



## Zolika.84 (2011 Január 21)

.


----------



## Qvikhu (2011 Január 21)

6


----------



## Qvikhu (2011 Január 21)

5


----------



## Qvikhu (2011 Január 21)

1


----------



## Qvikhu (2011 Január 21)

köszönöm a lehetőséget


----------



## Qvikhu (2011 Január 21)

21?


----------



## Sesshy-chan (2011 Január 21)

üdv mindenkinek


----------



## Zolika.84 (2011 Január 21)

huhh ez kemény!Csak az a baj,ha valakit ártatlanul ítélnek el!Akkor mi van?


----------



## Zolika.84 (2011 Január 21)

..


----------



## Zolika.84 (2011 Január 21)

..


----------



## Zolika.84 (2011 Január 21)

..


----------



## Zolika.84 (2011 Január 21)

..


----------



## Zolika.84 (2011 Január 21)

..


----------



## Zolika.84 (2011 Január 21)

..


----------



## Zolika.84 (2011 Január 21)

---


----------



## Zolika.84 (2011 Január 21)

...


----------



## Zolika.84 (2011 Január 21)

...


----------



## Zolika.84 (2011 Január 21)

..


----------



## Zolika.84 (2011 Január 21)

..


----------



## Zolika.84 (2011 Január 21)

..


----------



## Zolika.84 (2011 Január 21)

..


----------



## Zolika.84 (2011 Január 21)

..


----------



## JeanGrey (2011 Január 21)

Sziasztok.


----------



## Zolika.84 (2011 Január 21)

..


----------



## Zolika.84 (2011 Január 21)

..


----------



## Rittababy (2011 Január 21)

Helló. mindenki!


----------



## Zolika.84 (2011 Január 21)

..


----------



## Rittababy (2011 Január 21)

Új vagyok itt... be sem köszön senki??


----------



## Rittababy (2011 Január 21)

óóóó, csak ennyi?


----------



## Zolika.84 (2011 Január 21)

..


----------



## Rittababy (2011 Január 21)

Muszáj összegyűjtenem!


----------



## Rittababy (2011 Január 21)

Nagy szükségem lenne a fent lévő anyagokra!


----------



## times1122 (2011 Január 21)

Nekem néha ez a 24 is sok


----------



## Rittababy (2011 Január 21)

Nem is értem, minek ez...


----------



## Rittababy (2011 Január 21)

Csipkebogyó nagyon rendes volt!!


----------



## Rittababy (2011 Január 21)

Hála neki!


----------



## times1122 (2011 Január 21)

hajaj


----------



## Rittababy (2011 Január 21)

Azért a 48-at ki kell várnom?


----------



## Rittababy (2011 Január 21)

Jó lenne, ha nem...


----------



## Rittababy (2011 Január 21)

De holnapig már kibírom!


----------



## Rittababy (2011 Január 21)

És hétfőn már vihetem is!


----------



## Rittababy (2011 Január 21)

Phhúúúú, hogy fognak örülni!


----------



## Sanella (2011 Január 21)

Sziasztok!

Remélem nem baj, hogy egy kicsit nehezen állok neki a hozzászólás hozzágyűjtéséhez.


----------



## amta84 (2011 Január 21)

2


----------



## Rittababy (2011 Január 21)

Hát még én!!!


----------



## amta84 (2011 Január 21)

3


----------



## Rittababy (2011 Január 21)

Végre nekem is meglesz!


----------



## Sanella (2011 Január 21)

Ez lassan megyen!
:lol:


----------



## Rittababy (2011 Január 21)

4!!!!


----------



## amta84 (2011 Január 21)

4


----------



## Ildikod (2011 Január 21)

Sziasztok:9
Végre péntek
Mi mivel északon lakunk a szlovákokhoz szoktunk járni az sem rossz de én azért jobban szeretném ha ausztia közelebb lenne.
Bár már felvetődött a költözés de azt hiszem nem igazán komolyan.
Mi lesz hétvégi program?
Itt most elég hideg van egész nap fagyott bár annyiból jó hogy száraz így az idő.Én már nagyon várom a tavaszt


----------



## Zolika.84 (2011 Január 21)

..


----------



## Sanella (2011 Január 21)

Hajrá!


----------



## Rittababy (2011 Január 21)

16


----------



## Sanella (2011 Január 21)

De csak-csak belejövök!


----------



## Rittababy (2011 Január 21)

Már csak 4


----------



## Zolika.84 (2011 Január 21)

..


----------



## amta84 (2011 Január 21)

5


----------



## Sanella (2011 Január 21)

Az az igazság, hogy nem nagyon néztem még körül a fórumon.


----------



## Rittababy (2011 Január 21)

Számolni sem tudok?


----------



## Sanella (2011 Január 21)

Mindenhol azt írta ki nincs jogosultságom.


----------



## Rittababy (2011 Január 21)

Lehet...


----------



## Rittababy (2011 Január 21)

Akkor most mehet?


----------



## Sanella (2011 Január 21)

Ez egy kicsit idegesítő volt.


----------



## Sanella (2011 Január 21)

Azt sem tudom mit írjak.


----------



## Zolika.84 (2011 Január 21)

--


----------



## Sanella (2011 Január 21)

De legalább hozzászólást megtanulok írni.


----------



## Sanella (2011 Január 21)

Hogy hogyan kell.


----------



## Sanella (2011 Január 21)

Mire kell rákkattintani.


----------



## Sanella (2011 Január 21)

A gyors internetet értékelni.


----------



## Zolika.84 (2011 Január 21)

...


----------



## Sanella (2011 Január 21)

Ezt a procedúrát lassú internettel véghezvinni.


----------



## Sanella (2011 Január 21)

Idegörlő!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sanella (2011 Január 21)

Hajrá!!!!!!!!4


----------



## Sanella (2011 Január 21)

Csak, csak megy


----------



## Sanella (2011 Január 21)

Álmos vagyok.


----------



## Sanella (2011 Január 21)

és türelmetelen


----------



## Sanella (2011 Január 21)

már csak 2


----------



## Sanella (2011 Január 21)

Jó éjszakát!


----------



## Zolika.84 (2011 Január 21)

..


----------



## melcsii (2011 Január 21)

Szia Ildi! 
De jó, hogy írtál...  
Én nagyon szeretem a szlovákokat... Sokat dolgoztunk náluk... Olyan, de olyan kedves népség... Imádom őket!!! És az országukat is!  
Hétvégi program nálunk, hogy holnap ünnepeljük a Nővérem születésnapját...  Úgyhogy eszem-iszom dínom-dánom...    
Ma nálunk egész jó idő volt, szépen sütött a nap, csak a fránya szél ne fújt volna... Északi hideg volt... Brrrr...
Én is nagyon várom már a tavaszt...  
Nektek mi lesz a hétvégi program?


----------



## doropeti (2011 Január 21)

*jaja*



Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


 fdh


----------



## -lilike74- (2011 Január 21)

Sziasztok és lassan jó éjszakát!


----------



## belandra (2011 Január 21)

ezek csodalatosak,meg nem lattam illyeket

nem tudnatok jo otletet adni nekem,most eppen fogyozok,kozben torna,de hogyan segithetek meg magamon hogy a belso combjaim is feszesek legyenek..koszike

ha hullik a hajam ,mi segit,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,t ha orvos nem talalt semmit, ,

gyujtom a hozzaszollasokat,alig varom hogy mindet megnezhessem


----------



## katalin83 (2011 Január 21)

na ez megvolt


----------



## f1edin (2011 Január 21)

nah hajrá, mer gyorsan kéne az a letöltés


----------



## f1edin (2011 Január 21)

asszem 20 kommentre bontom az életem


----------



## f1edin (2011 Január 21)

szóval péntek van és tök szar kedv, mer éccsanya nem tudja moderálni magát. kár, mer eddig jó kedvem volt


----------



## f1edin (2011 Január 21)

és Children of Distance a kiráááály


----------



## f1edin (2011 Január 21)

ez már az ötödik


----------



## f1edin (2011 Január 21)

és még 20 mpet is várni kell, egyre jobb, akkor kicsit hosszabban gépelek, mer csörög a pizsi


----------



## f1edin (2011 Január 21)

vagy csak én vok ilyen hülye, hogy ide írkálgatok? D nembaj magamammal


----------



## f1edin (2011 Január 21)

jól elszórakozok... képeket szerkesztgettem ma fajinak lettek


----------



## f1edin (2011 Január 21)

kilencDIK xD


----------



## f1edin (2011 Január 21)

és tííííííííííz megvan a fele


----------



## f1edin (2011 Január 21)

és +1


----------



## f1edin (2011 Január 21)

há nehogymár ez maradjon ki, téll így tom majd számolni 12


----------



## f1edin (2011 Január 21)

éééééééééés 13


----------



## f1edin (2011 Január 21)

14


----------



## f1edin (2011 Január 21)

15


----------



## f1edin (2011 Január 21)

16


----------



## f1edin (2011 Január 21)

17


----------



## f1edin (2011 Január 21)

18


----------



## f1edin (2011 Január 21)

19


----------



## f1edin (2011 Január 21)

20 DDDDDDDDDD kész ^^ byebye


----------



## pici_pungvin (2011 Január 21)

5


----------



## pici_pungvin (2011 Január 21)

6


----------



## pici_pungvin (2011 Január 21)

és


----------



## pici_pungvin (2011 Január 21)

mi


----------



## pici_pungvin (2011 Január 21)

végre


----------



## pici_pungvin (2011 Január 21)

éppen


----------



## pici_pungvin (2011 Január 21)

pont


----------



## pici_pungvin (2011 Január 21)

húsz


----------



## pici_pungvin (2011 Január 21)

üzenetet


----------



## pici_pungvin (2011 Január 21)

kell


----------



## pici_pungvin (2011 Január 21)

küldeni


----------



## pici_pungvin (2011 Január 21)

hogy


----------



## pici_pungvin (2011 Január 21)

állandó


----------



## pici_pungvin (2011 Január 21)

tag


----------



## pici_pungvin (2011 Január 21)

lehessen


----------



## pici_pungvin (2011 Január 21)

valaki???


----------



## salatjudit (2011 Január 21)

Köszönom szépen a segítséget.


----------



## salatjudit (2011 Január 21)

*Donkó Sándor: Bohóc

*Ez a krumpli nem az orrom,
bár most az orromon hordom,
farsang van, jó tréfa az,
ha a zsűri rám szavaz.

Bohóc vagyok én a bálon,
a táncot is megpróbálom,
ha nagy cipőm fenn akad,
a publikum rám kacag...

A fődíj egy dobostorta,
bohócnak való az azvolna,
hogyha talán megnyerem,
lisztes számmal elnyelem...
*


----------



## salatjudit (2011 Január 21)

*Csoóri Sándor: Farsang napi kutyabál
* 
De érdekes volna,
ha kutyabál volna,
s farsang napján
minden kutya
bálba kutyagolna.
Nagy kutya is,
kis kutya is,
kit csíp még a bolha is.

Komondor kényelmes,
lassú táncot ropta,
Puli Pali csárdást,
ahogy meg van írva;
sötét szőre, bozontja
a szemébe lógna.
Csau csacsacsázna,
a foxi bokázna,
a többi vén kutya meg
leülne a hóba.


----------



## salatjudit (2011 Január 21)

*Tarbay Ede: Farsangi maskarák
* 
ÖRDÖGÖK

Három lyukas
vicsori-fogas
kivájt-bélű, sárgatök:
mi vagyunk az ördögök!

ANGYALOK

Három fehér
tollas, pucér
inges, réklis szárnyasok:
mi vagyunk az angyalok!

ÖRDÖGÖK

Azt kívánjuk
este, reggel
vidám kedvvel
feküdjenek, keljenek
e házban az emberek!

ANGYALOK

Fazekukba
pulyka, kappan,
mindenféle jó főjön,
kéményük is füstöljön!

ÖRDÖGÖK
ANGYALOK

Kolbász, sonka,
csülök, borda,
diós, mákos mind jöhet,
itt a zsákunk, töltsétek meg!


----------



## salatjudit (2011 Január 21)

*Gyárfás Endre: Varjúfarsang-Kárkarnevál

*Szól a Csóka:
-Varjú Vendel!
Holnap bál lesz,
ne feledd el!
Diszkógöncben
vagy frakkban,
légy ott, hiszen
farsang van;
fürge szárnyán
mókát szállít
január.
Ám a Varjú
ennyit mond csak:
-Kár, kár, kár.
Végül persze
elmegy Vendel,
polkázik a
verebekkel,
tangózik a
sirállyal,
mulatatja
vidám dal.
S mikor farsang
farkát húzza
február
így szól Vendel:
-Kár, hogy elmúlt,
kár, kár, kár!


----------



## salatjudit (2011 Január 21)

*Vidor Miklós: Bolond-bál

*Bolond bálban jártam
az este,
a szamárral táncolt
a kecske.
Három majom húzta
a nótát,
vasvillával ettek
szamócát.
Be is csípett egy-két
legényke,
lisztes zsákot húztak
a pékre.
hordón lovagolt egy
bohóc ott,
kék füles dinnyével
golyózott.
Nyúlfi elől iszkolt
a róka,
fején árvalányhaj
paróka,
víg paprikajancsi
dobolt rám!
Ilyen volt a híres
bolond-bál!


----------



## salatjudit (2011 Január 21)

*Csoóri Sándor: Esti párbeszéd*

Jó estét, hársfa!
Hová készülsz?
-Bálba!
Hová, milyen bálba?
-Hold udvarába
sárgarigó-bálba.
Mit csinálsz te ott?
-Gyere velem majd meglátod,
ághegedűn muzsikálok,
rigóknak dalolok.


----------



## amk (2011 Január 21)

A sagittis hungarorum libera nos Domine!


----------



## salatjudit (2011 Január 21)

dés *Mióta van csillag a karácsonyfa csúcsán?*

Posted by manka - szeptember 22nd, 2009
<ins style="border: medium none ; margin: 0pt; padding: 0pt; display: inline-table; height: 250px; position: relative; visibility: visible; width: 300px;"><ins id="google_ads_frame1_anchor" style="border: medium none ; margin: 0pt; padding: 0pt; display: block; height: 250px; position: relative; visibility: visible; width: 300px;"></ins></ins>​*Mentovics Éva
*

.
* Mióta van csillag a karácsonyfa csúcsán?*

Egyszer, réges régen, egy teliholdas decemberi éjszakán, amikor milliónyi csillag ragyogott az égen, néhány egészen apró kis csillagocska pajkosan játszadozott az öreg Hold mellett.
Remekül érezték magukat. Huncutkodtak, viháncoltak, csintalankodtak.
Addig-addig rosszalkodtak, amíg az egyik kis csillagot valamelyik társa véletlenül alaposan oldalba lökte.
- Bocsánat, nem volt szándékos! – mentegetőzött a kis rosszaság.
- Segítség! Kapjon el valaki! – kiáltotta ijedten a szegény pórul járt csillagocska. De sajnos már senki sem tudott utána nyúlni.
Elveszítette az egyensúlyát, és elkezdett zuhanni lefelé. Zuhant, zuhant egyenesen a Föld felé. A társai egyre távolabb kerültek tőle. Ő pedig rettenetesen félt, mert ilyen még soha sem történt vele.
Lehet-e még annál is rosszabb, hogy lepottyant, és elveszítette a társait?
Hosszú ideig csak zuhant, zuhant lefelé, ám egyszer csak valami érdekes dolog történt. Mintha valaki kinyújtotta volna érte a karját. Egy enyhén szúrós, zöld valami alányúlt, és elkapta.
A kis csillagocskának fogalma sem volt róla, hogy mi történt?
Éppen egy fenyves erdőbe pottyant le. Az enyhén szúrós zöld valami pedig egy hatalmasra nőtt fenyőfa volt.
- Nem tudom, hogy ki vagy, de kérlek, segíts nekem, hogy vissza tudjak menni a barátaim közé! – könyörgött a kis csillagocska, és olyan kedvesen mosolygott, amennyire csak tudott a történtek után.
- Én vagyok az erdő legöregebb fenyőfája. - recsegte kedvesen az öreg fenyő. Már nagyon sok mindent megértem. Évtizedek óta csodállak benneteket, hogy télen – nyáron milyen ragyogóan, fényesen tündököltök ott az égbolton. Szóval sok mindent megértem, de ilyen még soha sem történt velem, hogy egyikőtök az ölembe pottyant volna. De ha már így esett, nagyon szívesen megpróbálok neked segíteni, hogy visszakerülj az égboltra.
- Előre is nagyon köszönöm neked, kedves fenyő! – hálálkodott a kis csillag.
- Még ne köszönj semmit sem! Megteszek minden tőlem telhetőt, de biztosat nem ígérhetek. – mormogta kedvesen a fenyőfa.
Középső ágai egyikével megfogta a kis csillagocskát, és jó nagy lendületet vett… A kis csillag szállt, szállt egy ideig felfelé, majd lelassult, … és visszapottyant a fenyő ágai közé.
A vén fenyő még jó néhány kísérletet tett, hogy visszahajítsa a pórul járt csillagocskát, de sajnos nem járt sikerrel. - Látod, te árva kis csillagocska, nem tudok rajtad segíteni. Annyit azonban megtehetek, hogy felültetlek a legmagasabb ágam hegyére, úgy talán egy kicsit közelebb leszel a barátaidhoz.
- Jól van. - szólt búslakodva a kis csillagocska.
- Mindenesetre köszönöm, hogy megpróbáltál segíteni.
Az öreg fenyő pedig gyengéden megfogta, és feltette a csúcsára.
A kis csillagocska egy ideig búslakodott, majd lassan beletörődött a sorsába, és elkezdett ugyanolyan fényesen, szikrázóan világítani, mint ott fenn, az égbolton.
Amikor az égből a társai megpillantották, hogy milyen csodálatosan mutat a kis csillagocska ott lent a havas tájon, a hatalmas fenyőfa csúcsán, nyomban irigykedni kezdtek rá.
- Nézzétek csak, milyen jól fest a mi kis barátunk ott, azon a szép, zöld fenyőfán! Mennyivel jobb helye lehet ott neki, mint itt nekünk! Talán még a fénye is sokkal szikrázóbb, mint amilyen korábban volt!
Addig-addig csodálták a kis csillagocskát ott lent, a havas fenyőfán, mígnem elhatározták, hogy ők is leugranak.
Azon az éjszakán rengeteg csillag hullott alá az égből, hogy egy-egy szép, zöld fenyőfa csúcsán folytathassa a ragyogását.
Néhány nap múlva favágók érkeztek az erdőbe. Nagyon elcsodálkoztak a látottakon, de egyben örültek is, mert ilyen fenyőfákkal még soha sem találkoztak.
Ki is vágták mindegyiket, hogy majd feldíszítve karácsonyfaként pompázhassanak a házakban. Az égbolton tündöklő csillagok pedig ámuldozva figyelték, hogy mi történik a falu széli fenyves erdőben?
Elérkezett a karácsony. Minden házban fények gyúltak, és igazi ünnepi hangulat költözött az otthonokba.
Az égen ragyogó csillagok kíváncsiskodva tekintettek be az ablakokon.
Azonban amit ott láttak minden várakozásukat felülmúlta.
A csillag-barátaik már nem csak egy egyszerű zöld fenyőfa csúcsát díszítették, hanem egy-egy pompásan, csillogóan feldíszített karácsonyfán ragyogtak.
Az emberek körbeállták, csodálták, és énekszóval köszöntötték őket.
Az égen tündöklő csillagok ekkor határozták el, hogy minden karácsony előtt leugranak egy- egy fenyőfára, hogy nekik is részük lehessen ebben a pompában, és szeretetteljes fogadtatásban. Azt pedig, hogy kit érjen ez a megtiszteltetés, minden decemberben sorshúzással döntik el.
Azóta díszíti csillag a karácsonyfák csúcsait.


----------



## salatjudit (2011 Január 21)

*Csendes éj*​ ​ ​ Réges – régen történt az eset,​ Egy messzi országban gyermek született.​ Egy kisvárosban, Betlehemben,​ Egy istállóban, vályogból emeltben.​ Megszületett a Gyermek,​ Kiről itt ma szól az ének:​ A gyermek Jézus, ki később életét​ Értünk adta, emberekért.​ .​ ​ A Gyermek, ki az égben lakik,​ Hol angyalkákkal játszadozik.​ De Karácsonykor évről – évre​ Visszatér hozzátok a földre.​ Előbb az angyalkákat küldi,​ A sok angyal a levelet gyűjti,​ Amit írnak a jó gyerekek,​ És a Jézuskának küldenek.​ .​ ​ Elbűvölve nézi a gyereksereg,​ Karácsony csodája valóra lett!​ Íme a ház legszebb szobája,​ Betölti Karácsony gyönyörű fája.​ Alatta sokféle ajándék hever,​ Mind a sok játék gazdára lel.​ Vidáman szól karácsonyi daluk,​ Majd halkan figyelik pici jászoluk.​ .​ ​ S egy csodás csillag nyomában​ Három király az éjszakában,​ Keresve keresik a kisdedet,​ Ki – úgy hírlik – egy istállóban született,​ Szénán és szalmán fekszik ott.​ A három királyok mily boldogok,​ A kisded előtt térdre borulnak,​ S a jászolhoz rakják mind ajándékukat.​


----------



## Lionela (2011 Január 21)

hm...kiss


----------



## salatjudit (2011 Január 21)

*Jön a Jézuska*

*Jön a Jézuska*

Itt a Szenteste. Hazaérkezik Kati és Karcsi a Nagymama társaságában. Karcsi nyomban a nappali ajtóhoz rohan. 


-Idesüss! – hívja a húgát. – Talán már bent van a Jézuska!
-Pszt! – csitítja Kati. – Hallod a muzsikát? 
-Igen – súgja Karcsi - , meg a szárnysuhogást!

A nappaliban valóban serényen munkálkodnak az angyalkák. Közöttük van Jézuska is.
- Innen hiányzik még egy piros gömb – mondja.
- Oda meg jól illenék még egy ezüstszalag.
- Pompás, így már biztosan tetszik majd a fa Katinak és Karcsinak!

- Gyertek csak – a Nagymama a konyha felé tereli a testvéreket. Apa már odakészítette az óriás fotelt. – Olvasol nekünk valami szépet, ugye? – kérincsél Kati.
- Hát persze – mosolyog Nagyanyó -, mint minden évben. Még a mama is figyel.
Közben segít Jézuskának, készíti a finom süteményt. Sürgősen még néhány habkarikát! Képzeljétek csak, az angyalkák túl sokat torkoskodtak idén! 
- Haha – kuncog Karcsi -, akárcsak mi. És zsupsz, elcsen egy sütit. – Ha a Jézuska meglátná…! – A kisfiú hátrébb húzódik az ablaktól.

Odakint besötétedett. Némán hullanak a hópelyhek. De hát … ki repül ott, ki jár házról házra? Ki dúdolja olyan varázslatosan a karácsonyi dalt?
Az angyalok! És mind – mind ajándékot hord. Hű, az egyik doboz milyen nehéz! Egyre – másra le kell rakni a hóba. Vajon ki az a gyerek, aki ekkora ajándékot érdemel?!

Csingling – csendül hirtelen egy harang. – Jön a Jézuska! – kurjantják Kati és Karcsi. A nagyszobában apa és Nagyapa már énekel:

„Mennyből az angyal lejött hozzátok, pásztorok, pásztorok!
Hogy Betlehembe sietve menvén, lássátok, lássátok.​ Istennek Fia, aki született jászolban, jászolban,
Ô leszen néktek Üdvözítőtök valóban, valóban.​ Mellette vagyon az édesanyja, Mária, Mária;
Barmok közt fekszik, jászolban nyugszik szent Fia, szent Fia.​ El is menének köszöntésére azonnal, azonnal
Szép ajándékot vivén szívökben magukkal, magukkal.​ A kis Jézuskát egyenlőképen imádják, imádják,
A nagy Úristent ilyen nagy jóért mind áldják, mind áldják.”​


----------



## salatjudit (2011 Január 21)

*A karácsony akkor szép*​ 
A karácsony akkor szép, hogyha fehér hóba lép.
Nem is sárba, latyakba, ropog a hó alatta.​ Hegyek hátán zöld fenyő, kis madárnak pihenő,
Búcsúzik a madártól, őzikétől elpártol.​ Elszegődik, beáll csak a karácsony fájának,
Derét-havát lerázza, áll csillogva, szikrázva.​ Ahány csengő csendüljön, ahány gyerek örüljön,
Ahány gyertya, mind égjen karácsonyi szépségben.​


----------



## salatjudit (2011 Január 21)

*Ezüst szánkót hajt a dér*​ 
Ezüst szánkót hajt a dér hófehér határon
Deres szánkón didereg, fázik a karácsony.​ Zendül a jég a tavon, amin által jönnek.
Decemberi hópihén fénylik már az ünnep.​ A kályhánkban láng lobog, gyere be, Karácsony!
Gyújts meg gyertyád, fényszóród a fenyőfaágon!​ Melegedj meg idebent, légy vendégünk mára!
Karácsonyi csillagod tedd!​


----------



## salatjudit (2011 Január 21)

*Fenyő ünnep immár eljő*​ 
Fenyő ünnep immár eljő,
érkezik az új esztendő.
A fenyőfa csak pompázik,
míg a többi dermed, fázik.​ Szép a fenyő télen, nyáron,
sose lepi dermedt álom.
Míg az ágán jég szikrázik,
üde zöldje csak pompázik​


----------



## salatjudit (2011 Január 22)

*Pásztorok, pásztorok*​ 
Pásztorok, pásztorok örvendezve
Sietnek Jézushoz Betlehembe;
Köszöntést mondanak a kisdednek,
Ki váltságot hozott az embernek.​ Angyalok szózata minket is hív,
Értse meg ezt tehát minden hű szív;
A kisded Jézuskát mi is áldjuk,
Mint a hív pásztorok, magasztaljuk.​ Üdvözlégy, kis Jézus! reménységünk,
Aki ma váltságot hoztál nékünk.
Meghoztad az igaz hit világát,
Megnyitád szent Atyád mennyországát.​ Dicsőség, imádás az Atyának,
Érettünk született szent Fiának,​  És a vigasztaló Szentléleknek,​ Szentháromságban az egy Istennek.​


----------



## salatjudit (2011 Január 22)

*Csendes éj*​ 
Csendes éj, drága szent éj.
Mindenek álma mély.
Nincs fönn más csak a drága szent pár,
Várja gyermeke alszik-e már.
Küldj le rá álmot, nagy ég!
Küldj le rá álmot, nagy ég!​ Csendes éj, drága szent éj.
Örvendj szív, bízva élj!
Isten gyermeke áldva néz rád.
Hív az óra, mely víg reményt ád.
Jézus a földre leszállt,
Jézus a földre leszállt.​ Csendes éj, drága szent éj.
Pásztor nép gyorsan kélj!
Halld az angyali alleluját,
Száll itt zengve s a távolon át.
Üdvhozó Jézusunk él!
Üdvhozó Jézusunk él! ​


----------



## salatjudit (2011 Január 22)

*Ha soha egyébkor…*

Ha soha egyébkor eszembe se jutna,
Karácsony estéjén hazaszállnék
Mindig a mi kis falunkba.​ Ha soha egyébkor rá sem emlékeznék
Karácsony estéjén a mi kis házunkat
Mindig fölkeresném.​ Ha máskor eszembe sosem is jutnának,
Karácsony estéjén örökké áldanám
Az édesapámat, az édesanyámat.​


----------



## salatjudit (2011 Január 22)

*Fésűs Éva*

* Álmodik a fenyőfácska*

Álmodik a fenyőfácska
odakinn az erdőn.
Ragyogó lesz a ruhája,
ha az ünnep eljön.
Csillag röppen a hegyre,
gyertya lángja lobban,
dallal várják és örömmel
boldog otthonokban.
Legszebb álma mégis az, hogy
mindenki szívébe,
költözzék be szent karácsony
ünnepén a béke.​


----------



## salatjudit (2011 Január 22)

dés *Tél Apó haragja*

Posted by manka - szeptember 22nd, 2009
<ins style="border: medium none ; margin: 0pt; padding: 0pt; display: inline-table; height: 250px; position: relative; visibility: visible; width: 300px;"><ins id="google_ads_frame1_anchor" style="border: medium none ; margin: 0pt; padding: 0pt; display: block; height: 250px; position: relative; visibility: visible; width: 300px;"></ins></ins>​ 
*Móra Ferenc*

*Tél Apó haragja*


Régen történt biz ez, régen. Abban az időben, mikor még tűzön aszalta jeget, jégre tették a meleget.
Az volt csak a jó világ, víg világ. Még akkor a só is sósabb volt. Virágosabb a tavasz, hosszabb a nyár, áldottabb az ősz. Hogy nagyot ne mondjak, nagyobb volt akkoriban a búzaszem, mint most a mákfej. A mogyoró olvasva is elmehetett diónak. A diót pedig meg kellett törni a küszöbön, mert hajában nem fért volna be az ajtón.
No, hanem Tél apó akkor is csak olyan goromba legény volt, mint mostanában. Akkor is csak olyan öreg volt már, mint az országút, s ha savanyú kedvében megrázta fehér szakállát, egyszerre beborult a víg világ, szép világ. Nem látszott ki egyéb a nagy hóból, csak a varjúnépség, az se tudott egyebet kiáltani, csak hogy akármilyen kár, oda van a nyár.
- Bizony kár - sóhajtozták az emberek -, mert többet ér egy nyár száz télnél.
- Ohohó, ohohó! - sikoltott mérgesen Tél apó, hogy csak úgy csikorogtak bele a száraz faágak.
- Ugyan minek is teremtette a jó isten ezt a gonosz telet? Virágtördelőnek, madárpusztítónak, emberek sanyargatójának?
- Hihihi, huhuhu, hahaha! - kacagott be Télapó a kéményeken, hogy csak úgy borsózott bele az emberek háta.
- Hej, de nagy öröm lenne, ha egyszer megenné a farkas a telet!
No, hanem erre már csakugyan megharagudott Tél apó. Kapta magát, vette a sátorfáját, s úgy elszelelt, hogy meg se állt, míg azok közé a magas, zordon hegyek; közé nem ért, ahol a madár se jár. Ott ütött tanyát az égnek meredő ormokon, s onnan süvöltözött le nagy bőszen a világra:
- Megálljatok, majd hívjátok még vissza Tél apót! - Csak azt lesd! - nevettek az emberek.
Soha gazdagabb termést nem adott a föld, dúsabb gyümölcsöt nem hoztak a fák, mint abban az esztendőben. Alig győzték az emberek betakarítani az istenáldást.
- Siessünk, emberek - biztatták egymást -, míg Tél apó megint a nyakunkra nem ül.
Bizony nem jött Tél apó, kár volt tőle ijedezni. A napocska szüret után is csakúgy szórta a szikrákat, mint aratáskor: nem volt, aki fellegfátylat terítgessen elébe. Tele volt virággal a mező, nem volt, aki letarolja. Tele dallal az erdő, hideg szelek nem kergették el a madarakat.
- Nini - örvendeztek az emberek -, nyilván csakugyan megette a farkas a telet. Nem nagy becsülete lesz az idén a kemencének.
Nem is kellett tűzrevaló után járni senkinek. Sütött a napocska úgy, hogy a fák már meg is sokallották. Leperzselődött, leégett róluk a levél. Nem bólingatott lágyan, szelíden, mint máskor: csörgött, csikorgott, hogy szomorúság volt hallani.
Lesült a rét, kiégtek a mezők, meghasadozott a föld, s a csillagfényes, tikkadt éjszakákon föl-fölsóhajtott az égre:
- Könyörülj rajtam, Tél apó, takargasd be sebeimet puha, fehér takaróval.
Bezzeg az emberek se áldották már a végtelen nyarat. Kicsorbult az eke a kiégett földben, nem lehetett szántani, vetni. Nagy kínnal ha bírtak is itt-ott barázdát hasítani, hiába szórták bele a búzát. Nem vette gondjába Tél apó, nem takargatta be meleg takaróval, puha fehér hóval. Féreg kiette, egér elhordta, szárazság megölte a drága vetőmagot.
- Nincsen vetés, nem lesz kenyér! - sóhajtoztak az emberek, s reménykedve tekintettek a magas hegyek felé: hátha mégis leszáll közibük az a jó Tél apó.
De nem szállt ám le, akárhogy könyörögtek neki. Abban az esztendőben nem látták a telet: de nem is ettek a másikban kenyeret ! Lett olyan éhség, hogy hullottak az emberek, mint ősszel a légy. Akik megmaradtak, azok nem győztek hálálkodni Tél apónak, mikor megint leszállt a földre fehér bundájában:
- Ó, Tél apó, mit érne nálad nélkül a nyár!
Tél apó jókedvűen nevetett, és megígérte, hogy nem haragszik meg többet az emberekre, ha az emberek se ártják magukat az ő dolgába. Hanem, hogy emlékezetes legyen nekik a lecke: sose nőtt többet a dió olyan nagyra, mint azelőtt volt.
Pedig ugye, kár?


----------



## stimea (2011 Január 22)

*....*

....


----------



## salatjudit (2011 Január 22)

dés *A hiú hóember*

Bartók Julianna
*A hiú hóember*

Régen volt, talán el se hiszitek, hogy megtörtént, de azért szeretném most nektek elmesélni történetemet.
Egy hideg, téli napon esett meg a dolog, hideg volt bizony, olyan hideg, hogy pirosra csípte a fagy az orrom hegyét. Hóembert építettem kint az udvarunkon, tudjátok: szép, nagy hólabdákat formáztam, egymásra raktam őket, aztán elcsentem a konyhából egy hatalmas répát orrnak, meg két darab kavicsot a hóember szemének. Ahogy nagy buzgón illesztem helyére a répaorrot, a hóember megszólalt.
- Ez nekem nem tetszik - mondta morogva.
Szó, ami szó, meglepődtem, merthogy ki hallott már olyat, hogy egy hóember hiú legyen. Azért válaszoltam.
- Miért nem? Ez egy méltóságteljes, büszke, nagy orr. Illetve nagy répa - tettem hozzá halkabban.
- Akkor sem tetszik - mondta a hóember. - Hozz egy másikat!
Mit tehettem hát, térültem-fordultam, szereztem egy kisebbet. De az sem volt jó. A hiú hóember egyre csak zsörtölődött, kényeskedett, és egyszer csak elfogyott a répakészlet a konyhában!
Mondtam a hóembernek:
- Be kell mennem a városba a piacra új adag répáért. Ami itthon volt, azt már mindet felpróbáltuk.
A hóember morgott valamit, de nem volt más választása, mint türelmesen várni, míg megjövök.
Felkerekedtem hát, és elindultam a városba. Messze laktunk, kint a pusztában, így nagyon hosszú időbe telt, mire odaértem. Aztán mire megtaláltam a piacot, eleredt az eső. Aztán meg kitört a vihar, és úgy ömlött az áldás az égből, mintha végleg kilyukadt volna az Úristen dézsája. Mire elállt, és visszaértem az udvarunkba, csak egy nagy tócsa, és benne két darab kavics maradt ott, ahol a hóember állt valamikor. Megsajnáltam szegényt, letérdeltem mellé, és megmutattam neki a zsákomban az új répákat.
- Látod, ha nem lettél volna ilyen hiú, megelégedtél volna azokkal az orrokkal. Most nézd meg, itt vannak a szebbnél szebb répák, és te nem vagy sehol!
Szomorú voltam, hogy így járt a hiú hóember, de a következő télen ismét találkoztunk, és akkor már boldogan fogadta az első orrot, amit a szeme alá biggyesztettem. És mindketten felnevettünk, hogy milyen buták is a hóemberek!


----------



## stimea (2011 Január 22)

*....*

:d


----------



## stimea (2011 Január 22)

*....*

:``:


----------



## salatjudit (2011 Január 22)

*Holle anyó*

Élt egyszer egy özvegyasszony, annak volt két lánya: az egyik szép és szorgos, a másik csúnya és lusta. Az özvegy sokkal jobban szerette a csúnya lustát, mert az édeslánya volt. Minden munkát a másiknak kellett végeznie, az volt Hamupipőke a házban. Ott ült szegény napestig a kút mellett az úton, és font, egyre font, míg csak a vér ki nem serkent az ujjából.
Egyszer aztán úgy megvágta az ujját a szál, hogy az orsó is csupa vér lett tőle. Le akarta mosni a kútnál, de az orsó kicsusszant a kezéből, és beleesett a vízbe. A lány sírva fakadt, hazaszaladt a mostohájához, s elpanaszolta neki, mi történt. Az meg, ahelyett hogy megszánta volna, kegyetlenül ráripakodott:
- Ha beleejtetted, szedd is ki belőle!
Szegény lány visszament a kúthoz, nem tudta, mitévő legyen; félelmében végül is az orsó után ugrott. Elvesztette az eszméletét, s mikor aztán magához tért, egy szép, napfényes, virágos mezőn találta magát. Elindult, ment, mendegélt; egyszer csak egy kemencéhez ért. A kemence tele volt kenyérrel, s a kenyerek azt kiabálták:
- Húzz ki hamar! Húzz ki hamar, mert megégek! Már régen kisültem!
A lány nekilátott, és szép sorjában mind kiszedte őket a lapáttal. Aztán továbbment; ment, mendegélt, míg egy almafához nem ért. A fa tele volt almával, és azt kiabálta:
- Rázz meg! Rázz meg! Minden almám megérett már!
A lány megrázta a fát, hogy csak úgy hullott a sok alma, mint a zápor. Addig rázta, míg az utolsó szem is le nem hullott róla. Akkor az egészet szépen kupacba rakta, és továbbindult.
Ment, mendegélt, végre egy házikóhoz ért. A házikóból egy anyóka kukucskált ki barátságosan, de olyan hosszú foga volt, hogy a lány megijedt, és el akart szaladni. Az öregasszony azonban utána kiáltott:
- Ne félj tőlem, kedves lányom! Maradj nálam; ha minden munkát rendben elvégzel a háznál, jó sorsod lesz. Csak arra vigyázz, hogy jól megvesd az ágyamat, jól fölrázd a párnámat, hadd szálljon a pihéje; olyankor hó hullik fönt a világban. Én vagyok Holle anyó.
Az öregasszony olyan szépen rábeszélte, hogy a lány végül is összeszedte bátorságát, ráállt a dologra, és beszegődött hozzá. Mindent megtett a kedve szerint, az ágyát is mindig jól fölrázta, csak úgy szálltak a pihék, akár a hópelyhek.
De jó dolga is volt ám az öregnél! Soha egy rossz szót sem hallott, s ehetett, amennyi jólesett neki.
Evett is eleinte jó étvággyal; hanem aztán valahogyan ízét vesztette a falat a szájában. Egyre kedvetlenebb, egyre szomorúbb lett. Eleinte maga sem tudta, mi leli; hanem utóbb, mikor már jó ideje szolgált Holle anyónál, ráeszmélt; hogy hazakívánkozik.
Hiába ment itt ezerszer jobban a dolga, mint otthon, mégiscsak mindig ott járt a gondolata a messzi kis falusi házban. Végül aztán már nem bírta tovább, odaállt szépen Holle anyó elé, és azt mondta neki:
- Elfogta a szívemet a honvágy, nem maradhatok tovább nálad. Tudom, százszor jobb sorsom van itt, mégis azt mondja a szívem: vissza kell mennem az enyéimhez!
- Tetszik nekem, hogy hazavágyol - felelte az öreg -, ebből is látszik, hogy derék, hűséges teremtés vagy. És amiért olyan becsülettel szolgáltál, én magam viszlek fel a fenti világba.
Azzal kézen fogta, és egy nagy kapuhoz vezette.
- Innét most már mehet magad is - mondta -, ez a kapu egyenest a falutok határába nyílik.
A kapu kitárult, s abban a pillanatban, ahogy a lány átlépett rajta, sűrű aranyeső hullott rá a magasból, és az arany mind ott ragadt a ruháján; fénylett, csillogott az egész lány tetőtől talpig.
- Ez a fizetség a szorgalmadért! - kiáltotta Holle anyó a kapun át, és még a kútba esett orsóját is kidobta utána.
A két kapuszárny dördülve becsukódott, s lám a lány, amint körülnézett, ott találta magát a falujuk határában, nem messze az anyja házától.
Gyorsan útnak eredt, sietett haza boldogan. Ahogy befordult az udvarukra, a kút kávájáról meglátta a kakas és nagyot rikkantott:
Kukurikú! Mi történt?
Aranyos lányunk hazatért!
A lány bement a házba, és mert talpig arany borította, az anyja is meg a testvére is szívesen fogadta. Ő meg elmesélte, mi történt vele. Mikor a mostohája meghallotta, hogyan jutott a nagy gazdagsághoz, nagyon szerette volna, ha a csúnya, lusta lányának is ilyen szerencséje akad. Kiküldte hát fonni a kúthoz, a lány meg bedugta a kezét a tüskebokorba, összeszúratta az ujját a tövisekkel, bevérezte az orsót, bedobta a kútba, és utána ugrott. Ő is a szép mezőn tért magához; azon az ösvényen indult el, amelyiken a másik lány járt. Amint a kemencéhez ért, kiabálni kezdtek a kenyerek:
- Húzz ki hamar! Húzz ki hamar, mert megégek! Már régen kisültem!
De a lusta lány azt felelte:
- Hogyisne! Hogy összepiszkoljam magamat! - azzal továbbment. Csakhamar az almafához ért.
- Rázz meg! Rázz meg! Minden almám megérett már! - kiáltotta az almafa.
- Hogyisne! Hogy a fejemre essék egy alma! - felelte a lány, és továbbment.
Odaért Holle anyó házához, de egy cseppet sem ijedt meg az öregtől, mert már tudta, milyen nagy foga van, és tüstént elszegődött hozzá.
Az első nap erőt vett magán, szorgoskodott, és ha Holle anyó mondott neki valamit, rögtön megtette, mert egyre csak a sok aranyra gondolt, amit majd kapni fog tőle. A második napon azonban már lustálkodott egy kicsit, a harmadikon meg már alig akart fölkelni reggel.
Holle anyó ágyát sem úgy vetette meg, ahogyan kellett volna; nem rázta föl a dunnát, hogy a pihék szétszálljanak belőle. Az öreg végül is ráunt, és kiadta az útját. A lusta lány cseppet sem búsult rajta, hogy a dolog így fordult; most jön majd az aranyeső - gondolta magában.
- Holle anyó őt is a kapuhoz vezette; hanem amikor a lány kilépett rajta, arany helyett egy jókora üst szurok zúdult a nyakába.
- Ez a fizetség a szolgálatodért! - mondta Holle anyó, és becsukta a kaput.
A lusta lány hazament; tetőtől talpig szurkos volt, s amikor a kakas meglátta a kút kávájáról, nagyot rikkantott:
Kukurikú! Mi történt?
Szutykos lányunk hazatért!
A szurok pedig rajta ragadt élete végéig.


----------



## stimea (2011 Január 22)

*....*

.....


----------



## stimea (2011 Január 22)

*.....*


----------



## salatjudit (2011 Január 22)

*Három fenyőfa*


Három fenyőfa állt egy dombtetőn. 
A legnagyobbik fa szép és egyenes volt, erős, messze nyúló ágai voltak. A kisebbik fenyő nem volt olyan terebélyes, de napról napra fejlődött és növekedett. A harmadik fenyő azonban igazán nagyon kicsi volt, vékony törzsű és egészen alacsony.
- Bárcsak olyan nagy és erős lennék, mint a Legnagyobb fenyő. - sóhajtotta ez a kicsike fa.


Nagyon hideg tél volt ebben az esztendőben. A földet belepte a hó. Karácsony közeledett.
- Bárcsak eljönne értem Télapó, és elvinne karácsonyfának ! - sóhajtott a Legnagyobb fenyő.
- Bárcsak engem vinne ! - mondta a Kisebbik fenyő.
- Bárcsak engem választana ! - kívánta a Harmadik Fácska.
Egy napon fázós kismadár jött szökdécselve feléjük. Megsérült a szárnya, s ezért nem tudott repülni.
- Kérlek Legnagyobb fenyő, itt maradhatnék az ágaid közt ? - szólította meg félénken a kismadár a fát.
- Nem lehet ! - mondta a Legnagyobb fenyő- Nem használhatok madarakat az ágaim közt, mert éppen karácsonyfának készülök.
- Pedig úgy fázom - panaszolta a kismadár, a Legnagyobb fenyő azonban nem is válaszolt.
Így hát a törött szárnyú kismadár odább ugrált a Kisebbik fenyőhöz.
- Kedves Kisebbik fenyő megengednéd, hogy itt maradjak az ágaid között ? - kérdezte.
- Nem ! - felelte a Kisebbik fenyő. - Nem ringathatok semmiféle madarat az ágaim között, mert hátha éppen most vinne el valaki karácsonyfának.
Ekkor szegény didergő kismadár tovább ugrált a Harmadik Fácskához.
- Drága kicsi fenyő, itt maradhatnék az ágaid között ? - kérdezte.


 - Hogyne maradhatnál kismadár - felelte a Harmadik Fácska. - Búj csak egészen hozzám. Majd megmelegítelek, amennyire csak tőlem telik.
A kismadár felugrott a Harmadik Fácska ágai közé, ott nyomban el is aludt. Hosszú idő múlva a Harmadik Fácska édes, halk csengettyűszót hallott. A hangok egyre közeledtek, már egészen ott hallatszottak a dombon. Elhagyták a Legnagyobb fenyőt, elhaladtak a Kisebbik fenyő előtt is, de amikor a Harmadik Fácska elé értek, elhallgattak.
Mind a három fácska látta az apró csengettyűket. Egy rénszarvas húzta szép, kicsi szánkón csüngtek, amelyből most kiszállott az utasa.
- Télapó vagyok- mondta - Karácsonyfát keresek egy nagyon kedves kicsi gyermek számára…
- Vigyél engem ! - kiáltotta a Legnagyobb fenyő.
- Engem vígy ! - ágaskodott a Kisebbik fenyő.
A Harmadik Fácska azonban meg sem szólalt.
- Te nem szeretnél eljönni ? - kérdezte tőle a Télapó. v - Dehogynem ! Nagyon szeretnék - felelte a Harmadik Fácska - De hát itt kell maradnom , hogy vigyázzak erre a beteg kismadárra. Éppen elaludt.
- Kicsike fa - mondta a Télapó - te vagy a legszebb fácska a világon ! Téged viszlek magammal.
Azzal gyöngéden kiemelte őt a földből, olyan óvatosan, hogy az ágai közt megbúvó kismadár fel sem ébredt. Aztán szánkójába állította a csöpp fenyőt a kismadárkával együtt, majd maga is beült mögéjük. És a kicsi szánkó ezüstös csengettyűszóval tovasuhant velük a karácsonyi havon…


----------



## stimea (2011 Január 22)

*...*

....


----------



## stimea (2011 Január 22)

*...*

...


----------



## stimea (2011 Január 22)

*....*

kiss


----------



## stimea (2011 Január 22)

*....*

:neutral:


----------



## stimea (2011 Január 22)

*....*


----------



## stimea (2011 Január 22)

*....*

:55:


----------



## stimea (2011 Január 22)

*.....*

:444:


----------



## stimea (2011 Január 22)

*....*

:444:


----------



## stimea (2011 Január 22)

*....*

?


----------



## stimea (2011 Január 22)

*?*

18


----------



## stimea (2011 Január 22)

*19*

19


----------



## stimea (2011 Január 22)

*20*

vegre!


----------



## apronair (2011 Január 22)

*köszi*

:d:d


melitta írta:


> aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


----------



## apronair (2011 Január 22)

apronair írta:


> :d:d


----------



## apronair (2011 Január 22)




----------



## dtstudio (2011 Január 22)

Budapest 2011.01.22.-én -2°C


----------



## piros55 (2011 Január 22)

*Jó reggelt Mindenkinek !*


----------



## b.anyaka (2011 Január 22)

Neked is jó reggelt!


----------



## Timy_ (2011 Január 22)

hali


----------



## Timy_ (2011 Január 22)

még 19 hozzászólás, bocsi


----------



## Timy_ (2011 Január 22)

18


----------



## Timy_ (2011 Január 22)

17


----------



## Timy_ (2011 Január 22)

16


----------



## Timy_ (2011 Január 22)

15


----------



## Timy_ (2011 Január 22)

14


----------



## Timy_ (2011 Január 22)

13


----------



## Timy_ (2011 Január 22)

12


----------



## Timy_ (2011 Január 22)

11


----------



## Ildikod (2011 Január 22)

Szia Melcsi
A szülinapozás biztos jó lesz
Én a szokásos dolgokon kívül most pihenést vagyis kézimunkázást tervezek,meg van egy jó pár film amit letöltöttem abból egykis filmezést.
Itt elég hideg van továbbra is de szél nincs szerencsére.Na azt nagyon nem szeretem.
Mi többször voltunk már az évek során a tátrában csak úgy egy napra .Kb 2 óra az út úgy hogy ha viszonylag korán elindulunk akkor elég sokat tudunk ott lenni.Magyon szeretem a tömény fenyő illatot ott


----------



## Timy_ (2011 Január 22)

10


----------



## Timy_ (2011 Január 22)

9


----------



## Timy_ (2011 Január 22)

8


----------



## Timy_ (2011 Január 22)

7


----------



## Timy_ (2011 Január 22)

6


----------



## Timy_ (2011 Január 22)

5


----------



## Timy_ (2011 Január 22)

4


----------



## Timy_ (2011 Január 22)

3


----------



## Timy_ (2011 Január 22)

2


----------



## Timy_ (2011 Január 22)

1


----------



## Timy_ (2011 Január 22)

bocsi


----------



## én2 (2011 Január 22)

Ez nagyon jó ötlet!


----------



## én2 (2011 Január 22)

Reggelt nektek is!


----------



## Magpie76 (2011 Január 22)

Timy_ írta:


> még 19 hozzászólás, bocsi



Jó reggelt!


----------



## Magpie76 (2011 Január 22)

Úgy látszik nem csak nekem kell ma 20 üzenetet írnom


----------



## Magpie76 (2011 Január 22)

18


----------



## Magpie76 (2011 Január 22)

17


----------



## Magpie76 (2011 Január 22)

Most akkor így össze lehet gyűjteni a 20 hozzászólást?


----------



## Magpie76 (2011 Január 22)

Mert akkor igyekszem....


----------



## Magpie76 (2011 Január 22)

14


----------



## Magpie76 (2011 Január 22)

13


----------



## Magpie76 (2011 Január 22)

12


----------



## Magpie76 (2011 Január 22)

11


----------



## Magpie76 (2011 Január 22)

10


----------



## trous76 (2011 Január 22)

Sziasztok! Beszállok!


----------



## trous76 (2011 Január 22)

19


----------



## trous76 (2011 Január 22)

18


----------



## trous76 (2011 Január 22)

17


----------



## trous76 (2011 Január 22)

16


----------



## trous76 (2011 Január 22)

15


----------



## trous76 (2011 Január 22)

14


----------



## trous76 (2011 Január 22)

13


----------



## trous76 (2011 Január 22)

12


----------



## trous76 (2011 Január 22)

11


----------



## trous76 (2011 Január 22)

10


----------



## trous76 (2011 Január 22)

9


----------



## trous76 (2011 Január 22)

8


----------



## trous76 (2011 Január 22)

7


----------



## trous76 (2011 Január 22)

6


----------



## trous76 (2011 Január 22)

5


----------



## trous76 (2011 Január 22)

4


----------



## trous76 (2011 Január 22)

3


----------



## trous76 (2011 Január 22)

2


----------



## trous76 (2011 Január 22)

1


----------



## hubbancs (2011 Január 22)

Köszi


----------



## hubbancs (2011 Január 22)

Köszönjük


----------



## hubbancs (2011 Január 22)

1


----------



## hubbancs (2011 Január 22)

4


----------



## hubbancs (2011 Január 22)

5


----------



## hubbancs (2011 Január 22)

6


----------



## hubbancs (2011 Január 22)

7


----------



## hubbancs (2011 Január 22)

8


----------



## hubbancs (2011 Január 22)

9


----------



## hubbancs (2011 Január 22)

10


----------



## hubbancs (2011 Január 22)

11


----------



## hubbancs (2011 Január 22)

12


----------



## hubbancs (2011 Január 22)

13


----------



## hubbancs (2011 Január 22)

14


----------



## hubbancs (2011 Január 22)

15


----------



## hubbancs (2011 Január 22)

16


----------



## hubbancs (2011 Január 22)

17


----------



## hubbancs (2011 Január 22)

18


----------



## hubbancs (2011 Január 22)

19


----------



## hubbancs (2011 Január 22)

20


----------



## hubbancs (2011 Január 22)

21


----------



## Andimambo (2011 Január 22)

Üdvözlet Mindenkinek!


----------



## Andimambo (2011 Január 22)

És a visszaszámlálás nálam is elkezdődött


----------



## Andimambo (2011 Január 22)

Azért megpróbálok nem iyen egyszerűen: tizenkettő


----------



## Andimambo (2011 Január 22)

És a kedvenc számom a 13, azaz a tizenhárom


----------



## Andimambo (2011 Január 22)

Na jó a tizennégyhez nem fűz semmi, de azért szeretem


----------



## Andimambo (2011 Január 22)

Az igazán fontos dolgokat tudjuk hol találjuk..


----------



## Andimambo (2011 Január 22)

Ha nem tudjuk, akkor illő megkeresni!


----------



## Andimambo (2011 Január 22)

És ha nem találjuk? 
Nem is tudom...
Én az Angyalokra bízom:11:


----------



## Andimambo (2011 Január 22)

Kell egy két jó falat, ami elűzi minden gondodat


----------



## Andimambo (2011 Január 22)

Lassan a végéhez közelítek!


----------



## Andimambo (2011 Január 22)

És íme a huszadik..
De nem az utolsó


----------



## Andimambo (2011 Január 22)

A ráadás nem hiányozhat.. nemám


----------



## melcsii (2011 Január 22)

Igen, szerintem is jó lesz...  
Milyen filmeket töltöttél? Hátha nekem is adsz egy két jó ötletet... 
Ha nagyon fel akartunk menni a szlovákokhoz, akkor elég korán kellett nekünk indulni, de mindig megérte... De igazából én már azzal is megelégszem, ha Bratislava-ig megyünk... Imádom!!!


----------



## tigris10 (2011 Január 22)

koszi mindenkinek.


----------



## napsugar71 (2011 Január 22)

sziasztok úgy érzem pár évet késtem


----------



## napsugar71 (2011 Január 22)

hu ha még a tízes számkörbe vagyunk  akkor nem is késtem oly sokat


----------



## napsugar71 (2011 Január 22)

szóval erre megy ki mindenki írogat de mindegy hogy mit  csak legyen meg a húsz  hogy én eddig erre nem jöttem rá


----------



## napsugar71 (2011 Január 22)

azt hittem számolni tanultok


----------



## napsugar71 (2011 Január 22)

jól elvagyok magammal szinte nem is unatkozok


----------



## napsugar71 (2011 Január 22)

hu ha ezt mind én írtam
társalogni aztán tudok
ne szóljatok közbe
mert megakadok


----------



## napsugar71 (2011 Január 22)

nyolc üres a polc 
legalább le lehet portalanitani


----------



## napsugar71 (2011 Január 22)

próbálok a kilencessel szemezni


----------



## napsugar71 (2011 Január 22)

itt kovájgok a számok tengerében
csak nehogy elvétsem
és kiesek a ritmusból


----------



## napsugar71 (2011 Január 22)

na jó ugrás a páratlan kétjegyű számra számra


----------



## napsugar71 (2011 Január 22)

ha én így elfogom aprózni soha nem érek a végére


----------



## napsugar71 (2011 Január 22)

ja elfelejtettem


----------



## napsugar71 (2011 Január 22)

vagy mégse


----------



## napsugar71 (2011 Január 22)

azt hiszem


----------



## napsugar71 (2011 Január 22)

köszöntem


----------



## napsugar71 (2011 Január 22)

igen


----------



## napsugar71 (2011 Január 22)

igen tisztán


----------



## napsugar71 (2011 Január 22)

emlékszem


----------



## napsugar71 (2011 Január 22)

hogy köszöntem


----------



## napsugar71 (2011 Január 22)

na jó most már léptem


----------



## marcsácska (2011 Január 22)

Üdvözletem!


----------



## WaltR (2011 Január 22)

Kutyák és macskák, bár a macskák érdekesebbek.


----------



## caprioloos (2011 Január 22)

en is koszomom


----------



## marcsácska (2011 Január 22)

Mindenkinek


----------



## marcsácska (2011 Január 22)

Itt vagyok!


----------



## marcsácska (2011 Január 22)

Remélem mostmár tölthetek.


----------



## anake (2011 Január 22)

sziasztok


----------



## anake (2011 Január 22)

én is ide járnék


----------



## anake (2011 Január 22)

ha lehet


----------



## anake (2011 Január 22)

majd hoznák is


----------



## melcsii (2011 Január 22)

Szia WaltR! 
Üdv körünkben!  Mesélj egy kicsit magadról!


----------



## anake (2011 Január 22)

pár dolgot


----------



## traders_78 (2011 Január 22)

10


----------



## anake (2011 Január 22)

egy bárányhimlö miatt


----------



## traders_78 (2011 Január 22)

hello


----------



## anake (2011 Január 22)

kerültem ide


----------



## traders_78 (2011 Január 22)

sziasztok


----------



## anake (2011 Január 22)

vagyis ajánlották az oldalt


----------



## traders_78 (2011 Január 22)

haliho


----------



## anake (2011 Január 22)

de az a történet megoldodott


----------



## traders_78 (2011 Január 22)

itt


----------



## anake (2011 Január 22)

most már csak azért is


----------



## traders_78 (2011 Január 22)

vagyok


----------



## anake (2011 Január 22)

10


----------



## traders_78 (2011 Január 22)

!


----------



## anake (2011 Január 22)

9


----------



## traders_78 (2011 Január 22)

12


----------



## anake (2011 Január 22)

8


----------



## anake (2011 Január 22)

7


----------



## traders_78 (2011 Január 22)

14


----------



## anake (2011 Január 22)

6


----------



## traders_78 (2011 Január 22)

15


----------



## traders_78 (2011 Január 22)

16


----------



## anake (2011 Január 22)

5


----------



## traders_78 (2011 Január 22)

17


----------



## anake (2011 Január 22)

4


----------



## traders_78 (2011 Január 22)

na még kettő


----------



## anake (2011 Január 22)

3


----------



## anake (2011 Január 22)

akkor 2


----------



## traders_78 (2011 Január 22)

1


----------



## traders_78 (2011 Január 22)

2


----------



## anake (2011 Január 22)

1


----------



## rash12345 (2011 Január 22)

hdrrtntfd


----------



## rash12345 (2011 Január 22)

19679


----------



## rash12345 (2011 Január 22)

jgfolpőő


----------



## rash12345 (2011 Január 22)

íaqaqw


----------



## WaltR (2011 Január 22)

Nekem már van 22,de még mindig nem oké valami.


----------



## anake (2011 Január 22)

és azt hiszem kész


----------



## rash12345 (2011 Január 22)

ij


----------



## rash12345 (2011 Január 22)

na végre kész


----------



## rash12345 (2011 Január 22)

Még mindig nem enged letölteni.


----------



## rash12345 (2011 Január 22)

was


----------



## rash12345 (2011 Január 22)

nvg


----------



## rash12345 (2011 Január 22)

n vgn vngngv vn


----------



## rash12345 (2011 Január 22)

qqq


----------



## ch4m3l3oon (2011 Január 22)

Hát én igazán szeretnék. De már megvan a 20 hozzászólás mégsem engedi letölteni azt amit szeretnék...


----------



## ch4m3l3oon (2011 Január 22)

:ss:s::ss


----------



## ch4m3l3oon (2011 Január 22)

Még mindig nem...


----------



## Melcsike8 (2011 Január 22)

d


----------



## Melcsike8 (2011 Január 22)

e


----------



## Melcsike8 (2011 Január 22)

1


----------



## Melcsike8 (2011 Január 22)

2


----------



## Melcsike8 (2011 Január 22)

3


----------



## Melcsike8 (2011 Január 22)

4


----------



## Melcsike8 (2011 Január 22)

5


----------



## Melcsike8 (2011 Január 22)

6


----------



## Melcsike8 (2011 Január 22)

7


----------



## Melcsike8 (2011 Január 22)

8


----------



## Melcsike8 (2011 Január 22)

9


----------



## Melcsike8 (2011 Január 22)

14


----------



## Melcsike8 (2011 Január 22)

15


----------



## Melcsike8 (2011 Január 22)

16


----------



## Melcsike8 (2011 Január 22)

17


----------



## Melcsike8 (2011 Január 22)

18


----------



## Melcsike8 (2011 Január 22)

19


----------



## Melcsike8 (2011 Január 22)

20


----------



## friday13 (2011 Január 22)

Melcsike8

Ezek a hozzászólások jellemeznek Téged is, nem gondolod?


----------



## w159591 (2011 Január 22)

[HIDE]Köszönet azoknak, akik lehetővé teszik a letöltéseket.[/HIDE]


----------



## w159591 (2011 Január 22)

5


----------



## w159591 (2011 Január 22)

[hide]5[/hide]


----------



## w159591 (2011 Január 22)

[hide]6[/hide]


----------



## w159591 (2011 Január 22)

[hide]7[/hide]


----------



## w159591 (2011 Január 22)

[hide]8[/hide]


----------



## w159591 (2011 Január 22)

[hide]9[/hide]


----------



## melike0228 (2011 Január 22)

mért?


----------



## melike0228 (2011 Január 22)

kell...


----------



## melike0228 (2011 Január 22)

ezt...


----------



## melike0228 (2011 Január 22)

így...


----------



## w159591 (2011 Január 22)

[hide]10[/hide]


----------



## melike0228 (2011 Január 22)

megoldani....


----------



## melike0228 (2011 Január 22)

hogy....


----------



## melike0228 (2011 Január 22)

ennyit....


----------



## melike0228 (2011 Január 22)

kelljen...


----------



## navajo998 (2011 Január 22)

hali


----------



## melike0228 (2011 Január 22)

írogatni...........


----------



## melike0228 (2011 Január 22)

hogy....


----------



## melike0228 (2011 Január 22)

csinálni....


----------



## melike0228 (2011 Január 22)

tudjunk....


----------



## melike0228 (2011 Január 22)

bármit...


----------



## melike0228 (2011 Január 22)

????????????


----------



## melike0228 (2011 Január 22)

issssss


----------



## melike0228 (2011 Január 22)

pillll


----------



## tripka (2011 Január 22)

*Mindenkinek szép napot, jó időtöltést kívánok!*


----------



## melike0228 (2011 Január 22)

haleszakadmilleszvélem....


----------



## melike0228 (2011 Január 22)

sárgalábúúúcinegemadár?....


----------



## melike0228 (2011 Január 22)

mesze van a nyíregyház kaszárnya...(zenét hallgatok közbe)


----------



## melike0228 (2011 Január 22)

babámnak egy levelet...megírtam hogy szolgáltam már eleget...


----------



## melike0228 (2011 Január 22)

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmerrrrrrreeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## tom1208 (2011 Január 22)

**

Üdv mindenkinek


----------



## tom1208 (2011 Január 22)

Üdv mindenkinek


----------



## tom1208 (2011 Január 22)

Üdv mindenkinek


----------



## tom1208 (2011 Január 22)

Üdv mindenkinek


----------



## tom1208 (2011 Január 22)

Üdv


----------



## tom1208 (2011 Január 22)

Üdv!


----------



## tom1208 (2011 Január 22)

Üdv mindenkinek..


----------



## tom1208 (2011 Január 22)

Üdv mindenkinek--


----------



## tom1208 (2011 Január 22)

Üdv mindenkinekztuz


----------



## tom1208 (2011 Január 22)

Üdv mindenkinekz


----------



## tom1208 (2011 Január 22)

Üdv mindenkinek%!


----------



## tom1208 (2011 Január 22)

Üdv mindenkinek-.-


----------



## tom1208 (2011 Január 22)

Üdv mindenkinek------


----------



## tom1208 (2011 Január 22)

Üdv mindenkinek-.--


----------



## tom1208 (2011 Január 22)

Üdv mindenkinekuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## tom1208 (2011 Január 22)

Üdv mindenkinek.!.!


----------



## w159591 (2011 Január 22)

[HIDE]nem...[/HIDE]


----------



## tom1208 (2011 Január 22)

Üdv mindenkinek-!


----------



## tom1208 (2011 Január 22)

Üdv mindenkinek....!


----------



## tom1208 (2011 Január 22)

Üdv mindenkineé


----------



## tom1208 (2011 Január 22)

Üdv mindenkinekujgg


----------



## w159591 (2011 Január 22)

[HIDE]tudom[/HIDE]


----------



## tom1208 (2011 Január 22)

Üdv mindenkinekzz


----------



## w159591 (2011 Január 22)

[HIDE]hol járok 13?...[/HIDE]


----------



## w159591 (2011 Január 22)

[HIDE]hol járok 15?[/HIDE]


----------



## w159591 (2011 Január 22)

[HIDE]hide hide hide..... hide lassan lesz meg a 20[/HIDE]


----------



## w159591 (2011 Január 22)

[HIDE]dinoszauruszok járnak közöttünk[/HIDE]


----------



## w159591 (2011 Január 22)

[HIDE]nem kívánoknoknoknok szavazást indítanitanitani[/HIDE]


----------



## w159591 (2011 Január 22)

[HIDE]17 meg 1 az tizentizennyolcöcöcöcöcö[/HIDE]


----------



## w159591 (2011 Január 22)

[HIDE]csak el ne vegyenek belőle egyet[/HIDE]


----------



## w159591 (2011 Január 22)

[HIDE]No must hol tartok?[/HIDE]


----------



## w159591 (2011 Január 22)

[HIDE]no még egyet[/HIDE]


----------



## tripka (2011 Január 22)

Sziasztok! Új vagyok. Nagyon örülök, hogy rátaláltam erre azoldalra. Alig várom, hogy teljeskörű használója lehessek.


----------



## tripka (2011 Január 22)

Sziasztok! Még új vagyok itt, de nagyon örülök az érdekes oldalnak.


----------



## Kisbogar79 (2011 Január 22)

Sziasztok! Üdv. Mindenkinek!


----------



## Kisbogar79 (2011 Január 22)

Bármilyen meglepő, éppen a 20 hozzászólásra gyúrok


----------



## Kisbogar79 (2011 Január 22)

Hoppá, most látom csak, mégiscsak ki kellett volna választani az időzónát....


----------



## Kisbogar79 (2011 Január 22)

Igazából este 6 óra van


----------



## Kisbogar79 (2011 Január 22)

Még mindig itt vagyok


----------



## Kisbogar79 (2011 Január 22)

Azt hiszem a 20 hozzászólás nem probléma, de a két napos regisztrációt nem tudom behozni egy-két óra alatt


----------



## bertameli (2011 Január 22)

Szervusztok!
Ma regisztráltam! 3 gyermekes édesanya vagyok és nagyon szeretek keresztszemezni!


----------



## barsa (2011 Január 22)

Kisbogar79 írta:


> Azt hiszem a 20 hozzászólás nem probléma, de a két napos regisztrációt nem tudom behozni egy-két óra alatt



Csak jó sok alvással


----------



## bonano (2011 Január 22)

*több hozzádzólást szr*



Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg



szeretnék, de nagyon gyorsan. köszi.


----------



## timvik (2011 Január 22)

Jó estét asszem meg van az első


----------



## simi00 (2011 Január 22)

köszönjük


----------



## timvik (2011 Január 22)

Én fordítva csináltam a 2 nap már meg van, és talán a 20 hozzászólás könnyebb lesz.


----------



## timvik (2011 Január 22)

Ja és ez a 2-dik)


----------



## timvik (2011 Január 22)

Vagy 3-dik?


----------



## timvik (2011 Január 22)

Vagy 4-dik?


----------



## simi00 (2011 Január 22)

újabban acsíráztatás


----------



## timvik (2011 Január 22)

Na jó ez a 6-dik.


----------



## timvik (2011 Január 22)

És persze most ez az utolsó mert anya éhes vagyok meg szomjas meg......


----------



## timvik (2011 Január 22)

Jó éjszakát mindenkinek!!!


----------



## simi00 (2011 Január 22)

jó az oldal


----------



## simi00 (2011 Január 22)

ide többször fel fogok nézni


----------



## simi00 (2011 Január 22)

alig várom hogy képeket is lássak


----------



## simi00 (2011 Január 22)

köszönöm a bőséges választékot


----------



## simi00 (2011 Január 22)

munkámban jól fel tudom használni


----------



## simi00 (2011 Január 22)

nem vagyok nagy dohányos de érdekelne az elektromos cigivel kapcsolatos 
véleményetek


----------



## simi00 (2011 Január 22)

nem próbáltam és úgy tudom elég drága


----------



## simi00 (2011 Január 22)

jó az oldal


----------



## simi00 (2011 Január 22)

óvped vagyok és szeretek keresgélni az ötletek között


----------



## simi00 (2011 Január 22)

kezdő vagyok aszámítógép kezelésében bocs ahibákért


----------



## simi00 (2011 Január 22)

várom hogy .bekukkanthassak


----------



## petikebacsi (2011 Január 22)

Szeretettel üdvözlök minden Petike névre hallgató olvasót, ugyanis ma van a Petikék világnapja! A többieknek majd holnap lesz világnapjuk!


----------



## simi00 (2011 Január 22)

most dolgozom a 15. üzenetemen


----------



## petikebacsi (2011 Január 22)

HéJJJJJJ! Hát mindenki alszik? Csak nem én vagyok az egyetlen onlájn petike?


----------



## simi00 (2011 Január 22)

nagyon hasznos oldal köszönöm


----------



## simi00 (2011 Január 22)

a változatos főzéshez jól lehet használni


----------



## petikebacsi (2011 Január 22)

De.


----------



## petikebacsi (2011 Január 22)

Hoppá! Most látom, hogy itt bizony szójátékokkal illene foglalkozni... Vagy rosszul látom? Na, a következő megnyilatkozásom a kedvenc szójátékomat fogja tartalmazni. Nagyon jó! Egyedül is lehet játszani!


----------



## simi00 (2011 Január 22)

nagyon érdekes az oldal


----------



## petikebacsi (2011 Január 22)

Kis erek mentén, láp sík ölén oda van a bánya rabja, jaj, Baranyában a vadon élő Kis Pálnét nem keresik...


----------



## simi00 (2011 Január 22)

nagyon jól szórakoztam


----------



## petikebacsi (2011 Január 22)

Ki játszik ilyet?


----------



## simi00 (2011 Január 22)

írjatok még ilyeneket


----------



## petikebacsi (2011 Január 22)

Talán én. Ugye hihetetlen, hogy nagyon jól szórakozom?


----------



## petikebacsi (2011 Január 22)

Pedig ha megkérdezne valaki, megmondanám, hogy _*hogy is kell ezt játszani!*_


----------



## petikebacsi (2011 Január 22)

Néma csend...


----------



## petikebacsi (2011 Január 22)

Na jó, megmondom: olvasni kell!


----------



## petikebacsi (2011 Január 22)

Egy fontos apróság: _V I S S Z A F E L É !_


----------



## petikebacsi (2011 Január 22)

Ugye, ugye!


----------



## petikebacsi (2011 Január 22)

Azt hiszem, mára kijátszottam magam. Most megyek. De majd jövök!


----------



## mosolyalbum (2011 Január 22)

Sziasztok! Ma regisztráltam az oldalon, remélem én is teljes körű tag lehetek.


----------



## gurami (2011 Január 22)

Sziasztok


----------



## gurami (2011 Január 22)

Most írnom kellene 20 hozzászólást


----------



## gurami (2011 Január 22)

Ami még menne is, na de értelmeset?


----------



## gurami (2011 Január 22)

Még 17 kell


----------



## gurami (2011 Január 22)

Már régóta szemezgetek az oldallal


----------



## gurami (2011 Január 22)

És pár hónapja regisztráltam is, de


----------



## gurami (2011 Január 22)

sziszifuszi munkának tűnt 20 értelmes hozzászólás írása)


----------



## gurami (2011 Január 22)

Na de láttam, hogy más is hasonló módon oldja meg,


----------



## gurami (2011 Január 22)

és bátorkodtam ezt választani.


----------



## gurami (2011 Január 22)

A sok ebook vonz ide


----------



## gurami (2011 Január 22)

Igaz, hogy nekem is van pár ezer, de az


----------



## scsaba125 (2011 Január 22)

Üdv Szolnokról!


----------



## Lucee (2011 Január 22)

akkor én is így teszek


----------



## gurami (2011 Január 22)

igazi csemegék általában itt találhatóak.


----------



## Lucee (2011 Január 22)

még egy hozzászólás.... tök hideg van


----------



## gurami (2011 Január 22)

Aztán ha mégsem így kellene, majd együtt repülünk innen


----------



## scsaba125 (2011 Január 22)

Nagyon régóta keresek egy dalt, ami itt megtalálható. Ezért gyűjtögetem a hozzászólásokat.


----------



## Lucee (2011 Január 22)

ráadásul beteg is vagyok


----------



## gurami (2011 Január 22)

Ma kezdődik életem hátralévő része


----------



## Lucee (2011 Január 22)

valami vírus


----------



## scsaba125 (2011 Január 22)

Nagyon jó lenne, ha nyár lenne már. Már utálom ezt a hideget.


----------



## gurami (2011 Január 22)

Na, elijesztettelek benneteket?


----------



## Lucee (2011 Január 22)

*Kirúgás*



gurami írta:


> Aztán ha mégsem így kellene, majd együtt repülünk innen



Az czikíííí lenne, de egymás kommentjeit is lehet kommentálni. Vagy nem?


----------



## scsaba125 (2011 Január 22)

Lucee írta:


> valami vírus


Voltál dokinál?


----------



## gurami (2011 Január 22)

a kutyámnak nagy a füle--találjátok ki, hogy milyen fajta.


----------



## scsaba125 (2011 Január 22)

Lucee írta:


> Az czikíííí lenne, de egymás kommentjeit is lehet kommentálni. Vagy nem?


Szerintem igen...


----------



## gurami (2011 Január 22)

na jó segítek, van négy lába is


----------



## scsaba125 (2011 Január 22)

gurami írta:


> a kutyámnak nagy a füle--találjátok ki, hogy milyen fajta.


Columbo kutya?


----------



## gurami (2011 Január 22)

scsaba125 írta:


> Szerintem igen...


----------



## gurami (2011 Január 22)

Nem, annál hosszabb a szőre ( csak kicsit)


----------



## Lucee (2011 Január 22)

scsaba125 írta:


> Voltál dokinál?



Még nem. Ma jött ki rajtam.


----------



## scsaba125 (2011 Január 22)

gurami írta:


> na jó segítek, van négy lába is


Nem mondod...


----------



## gurami (2011 Január 22)

Na, nekem meg van a 20, most elmegyek, és letöltöm a könyvet


----------



## gurami (2011 Január 22)

Ja, spániel, mielőtt szétagyaljátok a kérdésen magatokat.


----------



## Lucee (2011 Január 22)

gurami írta:


>



Hajrá!!


----------



## scsaba125 (2011 Január 22)

Lucee írta:


> Még nem. Ma jött ki rajtam.


Mostanában nagyon mondják, hogy ismételten a h1n1 kering... nagyon érdemes vigyázni és időben orvoshoz fordulni.


----------



## gurami (2011 Január 22)

Sziasztok


----------



## Lucee (2011 Január 22)

Gratula! Jó olvasást!


----------



## scsaba125 (2011 Január 22)

gurami írta:


> Ja, spániel, mielőtt szétagyaljátok a kérdésen magatokat.



Ez lett volna a következő tippem.


----------



## scsaba125 (2011 Január 22)

gurami írta:


> Na, nekem meg van a 20, most elmegyek, és letöltöm a könyvet


Gratula, nekem még van egy pár hátra.


----------



## Lucee (2011 Január 22)

scsaba125 írta:


> Mostanában nagyon mondják, hogy ismételten a h1n1 kering... nagyon érdemes vigyázni és időben orvoshoz fordulni.



Ha hétfőig nem javulok, el is megyek a dokihoz. Köszi az aggódást)


----------



## gurami (2011 Január 22)

Hát nem úgy van az, zemberek! most ís a 20 hozzászólást kér számon rajtam, nem tudok letölteni. Tavaly ősszel regisztráltam. Mi lehet a baj?


----------



## scsaba125 (2011 Január 22)

Lucee írta:


> Ha hétfőig nem javulok, el is megyek a dokihoz. Köszi az aggódást)


Remélem én nem kapom el, megtettem az óvintézkedéseket.


----------



## scsaba125 (2011 Január 22)

Mi értelme ennek a 20 hozzászólásos dolognak? Szerintem semmi...


----------



## scsaba125 (2011 Január 22)

Már csak 7 hozzászólás kell...


----------



## gurami (2011 Január 22)

??


----------



## scsaba125 (2011 Január 22)

Se oldala, se feneke, mégis megáll a víz benne. ???


----------



## scsaba125 (2011 Január 22)

_(Felhő) 
_


----------



## scsaba125 (2011 Január 22)

Szádba teszed, mégsem eszed, mi az?


----------



## gurami (2011 Január 22)

Ha valaki tudja a választ, kérem avasson be. Nagy arccal elhúztam letölteni, majd farokbehúzva visszakullogtam


----------



## scsaba125 (2011 Január 22)

_(Kanál) 
_


----------



## petikebacsi (2011 Január 22)

Ez az Csaba! Jól esik így este egy kis vidámság!


----------



## scsaba125 (2011 Január 22)

gurami írta:


> Ha valaki tudja a választ, kérem avasson be. Nagy arccal elhúztam letölteni, majd farokbehúzva visszakullogtam


Belejöttél a chatbe


----------



## scsaba125 (2011 Január 22)

Foga van és mégsem eszik.


----------



## scsaba125 (2011 Január 22)

_(Fésű)_


----------



## scsaba125 (2011 Január 22)

Köszönöm a segítséget a chatelésben.


----------



## petikebacsi (2011 Január 22)

[FONT=&quot]- Mondj egy téli zöldséget!
- Síparadicsom.
(Hálám jeléül!)
[/FONT]


----------



## gurami (2011 Január 22)

.


----------



## gurami (2011 Január 22)

csak éppen nem chat-elni szeretnék, hanem olvasni, de sebaj


----------



## gurami (2011 Január 22)

Na, akkor alszom. Sziasztok


----------



## petikebacsi (2011 Január 22)

Pedig még olvashattál volna. Pl ezt:

Kis erek mentén, láp sík ölén oda van a bánya rabja, jaj, Baranyában a vadon élő Kis Pálnét nem keresik... 

De visszafelé!


----------



## petikebacsi (2011 Január 22)

Jó, jó, én is csak a húsz üzenetet gyűjtögetem!


----------



## petikebacsi (2011 Január 22)

Visszaszámlálás! Három!


----------



## petikebacsi (2011 Január 22)

Kettő!


----------



## petikebacsi (2011 Január 22)

Egy! Jó éjszakát !


----------



## vorisanyi (2011 Január 22)

*Segítséget kérek!!!*

Sziasztok!
Miért olyan fontos a 20 hozzászólás?
És egyáltalán mihez kell hozzászólni?
Miért nem elég csak a regisztráció a zenék letöltéséhez?
Ha valaki tud ebben segíteni, akkor ide írjon legyen szives: Köszi


----------



## jkrysty (2011 Január 23)

Sziasztok!

akkor belekezdek a hozzászólások gyártásához. Kris


----------



## jkrysty (2011 Január 23)

ezen a szép szombati -akarom mondani vasárnapi estén


----------



## jkrysty (2011 Január 23)

benéztem a fórumra és elkezdtem keresgélni


----------



## jkrysty (2011 Január 23)

találtam is a Musical témában olyan dolgokat amelyekre régen vadászok


----------



## jkrysty (2011 Január 23)

ám meglepődve láttam, hogy nem olyan egyszerű


----------



## jkrysty (2011 Január 23)

20 hozzászólást kell produkálni


----------



## jkrysty (2011 Január 23)

amúgy sem vagyok egy nagyon fórumokhoz hozzászólogatós ember


----------



## jkrysty (2011 Január 23)

első körben felhúztam magam.


----------



## jkrysty (2011 Január 23)

kimorogtam magam egy ismerősnek


----------



## jkrysty (2011 Január 23)

aztán úgy döntöttem, mégis csak kellene az a 20 hozzászólás


----------



## jkrysty (2011 Január 23)

A 10. bejegyzés után a rendszer kidobott​


----------



## jkrysty (2011 Január 23)

sebaj visszatérve tovább csevegek


----------



## jkrysty (2011 Január 23)

a nagy üres éterbe


----------



## jkrysty (2011 Január 23)

de a lényeg, hogy haladok


----------



## jkrysty (2011 Január 23)

lassan elkezdhetem a visszaszámlálást


----------



## jkrysty (2011 Január 23)

mert mire a végére érek


----------



## jkrysty (2011 Január 23)

a megkövetelt 20 hozzászólásnak


----------



## jkrysty (2011 Január 23)

egyenes úton kérhetem a beutalót


----------



## jkrysty (2011 Január 23)

a megfelelő helyekre  (kórház, ágy, séta)


----------



## jkrysty (2011 Január 23)

de csak eljut az ember a végre


----------



## jkrysty (2011 Január 23)

és a 21. hozzászólás végén szeretnék KÖSZÖNETET mondani, azért hogy megírhattam a hozzászólásokat. 
de legfőképpen MINDEN FELTÖLTŐNEK, aki zenét, filmet, bármit feltölt!

Kris


----------



## ditta.zoltan (2011 Január 23)

koszike


----------



## ditta.zoltan (2011 Január 23)

megin koszike


----------



## ditta.zoltan (2011 Január 23)

meg mindig az


----------



## ditta.zoltan (2011 Január 23)

huj


----------



## ditta.zoltan (2011 Január 23)

haj


----------



## ditta.zoltan (2011 Január 23)

sok van meg


----------



## ditta.zoltan (2011 Január 23)

8


----------



## ditta.zoltan (2011 Január 23)

7


----------



## ditta.zoltan (2011 Január 23)

9


----------



## ditta.zoltan (2011 Január 23)

ez mar10


----------



## ditta.zoltan (2011 Január 23)

tul a felen11


----------



## ditta.zoltan (2011 Január 23)

hideg van ma12


----------



## ditta.zoltan (2011 Január 23)

holnap is13


----------



## ditta.zoltan (2011 Január 23)

mar14


----------



## ditta.zoltan (2011 Január 23)

15


----------



## ditta.zoltan (2011 Január 23)

hurrrá16


----------



## ditta.zoltan (2011 Január 23)

még3


----------



## ditta.zoltan (2011 Január 23)

2


----------



## ditta.zoltan (2011 Január 23)

es1


----------



## ditta.zoltan (2011 Január 23)

Hellóka ime ez már a 21.És sikerült.


----------



## ditta.zoltan (2011 Január 23)

no meg geggyyy+1


----------



## kla60ra (2011 Január 23)

mindenért meg kell dolgozni...


----------



## gecsomane (2011 Január 23)

szerintem is. egyetértek


----------



## gecsomane (2011 Január 23)

szerintem is. egyetértek


----------



## gecsomane (2011 Január 23)

szerintem is. egyetértek


----------



## gecsomane (2011 Január 23)

szerintem is. egyetértek


----------



## gecsomane (2011 Január 23)

szerintem is. egyetértek


----------



## gecsomane (2011 Január 23)

szerintem is. egyetértek


----------



## gecsomane (2011 Január 23)

szerintem is. egyetértek


----------



## gecsomane (2011 Január 23)

szerintem is. egyetértek


----------



## gecsomane (2011 Január 23)

szerintem is. egyetértek


----------



## gecsomane (2011 Január 23)

szerintem is. egyetértek


----------



## gecsomane (2011 Január 23)

szerintem is. egyetértek


----------



## gecsomane (2011 Január 23)

szerintem is. egyetértek


----------



## gecsomane (2011 Január 23)

szerintem is. egyetértek


----------



## gecsomane (2011 Január 23)

szerintem is. egyetértek


----------



## gecsomane (2011 Január 23)

szerintem is. egyetértek


----------



## gecsomane (2011 Január 23)

szerintem is. egyetértek


----------



## gecsomane (2011 Január 23)

szerintem is. egyetértek


----------



## gecsomane (2011 Január 23)

szerintem is. egyetértek


----------



## donszabo (2011 Január 23)

1


----------



## donszabo (2011 Január 23)

2


----------



## donszabo (2011 Január 23)

3


----------



## donszabo (2011 Január 23)

4


----------



## apronair (2011 Január 23)

*szia*



Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg



szia


----------



## apronair (2011 Január 23)

apronair írta:


> szia



szia


----------



## apronair (2011 Január 23)

apronair írta:


> szia



szia


----------



## apronair (2011 Január 23)

apronair írta:


> szia



szia


----------



## apronair (2011 Január 23)

apronair írta:


> szia



szia


----------



## apronair (2011 Január 23)

apronair írta:


> szia



szia


----------



## apronair (2011 Január 23)

apronair írta:


> szia



szia


----------



## apronair (2011 Január 23)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg



szia


----------



## apronair (2011 Január 23)

apronair írta:


> szia



szia


----------



## apronair (2011 Január 23)

apronair írta:


> szia



szia


----------



## apronair (2011 Január 23)

apronair írta:


> szia



szia


----------



## apronair (2011 Január 23)

apronair írta:


> szia



szia


----------



## apronair (2011 Január 23)

apronair írta:


> szia



szia


----------



## apronair (2011 Január 23)

apronair írta:


> szia



szia


----------



## apronair (2011 Január 23)

apronair írta:


> szia



szia


----------



## apronair (2011 Január 23)

apronair írta:


> szia



szia


----------



## apronair (2011 Január 23)

apronair írta:


> szia



szia


----------



## apronair (2011 Január 23)

apronair írta:


> szia



szia


----------



## dtstudio (2011 Január 23)

Budapest 2011.01.23.-án -8°C


----------



## steffy75 (2011 Január 23)

Hello Világ, ismét egy hideg, fagyos reggelre ébredtünk. Cegléden most -5 Celsius fok van. Brrrrrr.....


----------



## Balu424 (2011 Január 23)

köszi kedves hogyan tudnék s miben írni?


----------



## Balu424 (2011 Január 23)

nálunk is elég hideg van -2 fok


----------



## Balu424 (2011 Január 23)

hú azt nem írtam honnan írok


----------



## Balu424 (2011 Január 23)

debrecen, hungary


----------



## Balu424 (2011 Január 23)

kissé fura ez a 20 hozzászólós limit miért van ez?


----------



## Balu424 (2011 Január 23)

majdnem 3 éve regiztem s most ilyen hülyeséggel húzzam az időt


----------



## Balu424 (2011 Január 23)

régi retro filmeket keresek


----------



## Balu424 (2011 Január 23)

melyik részen keressem?


----------



## Balu424 (2011 Január 23)

szerintem nem okos dolog ez a limt


----------



## Balu424 (2011 Január 23)

ez csak arra jó hogy teleszemeteljük a topicot


----------



## Balu424 (2011 Január 23)

már csak 9 hozzászólás


----------



## Balu424 (2011 Január 23)

inkább hasznosabb dolgot kellne


----------



## Balu424 (2011 Január 23)

most mit szól az aki ezt olvassa?


----------



## Balu424 (2011 Január 23)

van értelme ennek a limeitnek?


----------



## Hajni0611 (2011 Január 23)

Nagyon ötletes! Gratulálok hozzá! Én is el fogom készíteni.


----------



## Balu424 (2011 Január 23)

mit írjak még?


----------



## Balu424 (2011 Január 23)

olyan nyűg ez


----------



## Balu424 (2011 Január 23)

nem szeretem ezt a szemetelést


----------



## Balu424 (2011 Január 23)

olyan kényelmetlen ez nekem


----------



## Balu424 (2011 Január 23)

vagy nektek nem gond?


----------



## Balu424 (2011 Január 23)

jaj jó,,,,


----------



## wick48 (2011 Január 23)

1


----------



## wick48 (2011 Január 23)

2


----------



## wick48 (2011 Január 23)

3


----------



## wick48 (2011 Január 23)

4


----------



## wick48 (2011 Január 23)

5


----------



## wick48 (2011 Január 23)

6


----------



## wick48 (2011 Január 23)

7


----------



## wick48 (2011 Január 23)

8


----------



## wick48 (2011 Január 23)

9


----------



## wick48 (2011 Január 23)

tíz


----------



## wick48 (2011 Január 23)

11


----------



## wick48 (2011 Január 23)

12


----------



## wick48 (2011 Január 23)

13


----------



## wick48 (2011 Január 23)

14


----------



## wick48 (2011 Január 23)

15


----------



## wick48 (2011 Január 23)

16


----------



## wick48 (2011 Január 23)

17


----------



## wick48 (2011 Január 23)

18


----------



## wick48 (2011 Január 23)

19


----------



## wick48 (2011 Január 23)

20


----------



## Wilfi (2011 Január 23)

*ismét 1*

Hahó, szép vasárnapot! A hozzászólások számának növelése miatt írok.


----------



## Wilfi (2011 Január 23)

2


----------



## Wilfi (2011 Január 23)

7


----------



## Wilfi (2011 Január 23)

8


----------



## Wilfi (2011 Január 23)

9


----------



## Wilfi (2011 Január 23)

10


----------



## donszabo (2011 Január 23)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg



Hello


----------



## donszabo (2011 Január 23)

Bello


----------



## donszabo (2011 Január 23)

Csello


----------



## donszabo (2011 Január 23)

Della


----------



## donszabo (2011 Január 23)

Csilla


----------



## donszabo (2011 Január 23)

:77:Villa


----------



## donszabo (2011 Január 23)

Billa


----------



## donszabo (2011 Január 23)

Killah


----------



## donszabo (2011 Január 23)

6


----------



## donszabo (2011 Január 23)

7


----------



## donszabo (2011 Január 23)

8


----------



## melcsii (2011 Január 23)

Szia Shire!
Üdv körünkben!  Mesélj egy kicsit magadról... Még mi sem tudunk egymásról mindent, de amit szeretnél megosztani, csak rajta, hajrá...


----------



## verito (2011 Január 23)

működik már a topic?


----------



## verito (2011 Január 23)

a bűvös kard filmzenéket keresem


----------



## verito (2011 Január 23)

de van ahol varázskardnak hívják


----------



## verito (2011 Január 23)

Auth Csilla énekli


----------



## verito (2011 Január 23)

szemed látom a címe


----------



## verito (2011 Január 23)

A google ezt az oldalt adta ki, de nem találom


----------



## verito (2011 Január 23)

bocsi, de nem nagyon értek a googlehöz


----------



## verito (2011 Január 23)

a fórumokhoz meg pláne


----------



## verito (2011 Január 23)

ez is olyan, mint a chat?


----------



## verito (2011 Január 23)

hahó, van itt valaki?


----------



## verito (2011 Január 23)

mychele, kaptam tőled egy emailt, köszönöm. Akkor a válasz mindig emailen jön? itt nem is látni?</pre>


----------



## verito (2011 Január 23)

hoppá, ez nem is válasz volt... ha jól értem, arról kaptam levelet, hogy te is írtál valamit a fórumra?


----------



## verito (2011 Január 23)

ne haragudjatok, hogy ennyire értetlen vagyok, de nem nagyon fórumoztam eddig, és nagyon keresem ezt a dalt


----------



## verito (2011 Január 23)

tudjátok a párom nagyon szereti, és neki szeretném letölteni


----------



## verito (2011 Január 23)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zhSpZXYy_Hk


----------



## verito (2011 Január 23)

youtubeon megtaláltam, de azt nem tudom letölteni


----------



## verito (2011 Január 23)

meg abban vannak háttérzajok, pl. a sárkányok meg a víz


----------



## verito (2011 Január 23)

na jó, majd később visszajövök, hátha akkor lesz itt valaki


----------



## verito (2011 Január 23)

előre köszönöm mindenkinek, aki segít


----------



## verito (2011 Január 23)

szép napot mindenkinek, sziasztok


----------



## verito (2011 Január 23)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


----------



## navajo998 (2011 Január 23)

hali


----------



## navajo998 (2011 Január 23)

hello


----------



## donszabo (2011 Január 23)

9


----------



## donszabo (2011 Január 23)

10


----------



## donszabo (2011 Január 23)

11


----------



## donszabo (2011 Január 23)

12


----------



## donszabo (2011 Január 23)

13


----------



## donszabo (2011 Január 23)

14


----------



## donszabo (2011 Január 23)

15


----------



## donszabo (2011 Január 23)

16


----------



## donszabo (2011 Január 23)

17


----------



## donszabo (2011 Január 23)

18


----------



## donszabo (2011 Január 23)

19


----------



## donszabo (2011 Január 23)

20


----------



## szaszi98 (2011 Január 23)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


sziia


----------



## szaszi98 (2011 Január 23)

sziia


----------



## miedit (2011 Január 23)

kiss


Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


 szia


----------



## miedit (2011 Január 23)

miedit írta:


> kiss
> szia


 
szia


----------



## miedit (2011 Január 23)

miedit írta:


> szia


 
szia


----------



## miedit (2011 Január 23)

miedit írta:


> szia


 
szia


----------



## miedit (2011 Január 23)

miedit írta:


> szia


 
szia


----------



## miedit (2011 Január 23)

pityu73 írta:


> üdv


 
Neked is!


----------



## miedit (2011 Január 23)

Neked is!


----------



## miedit (2011 Január 23)

miedit írta:


> Neked is!


 Neked is!


----------



## miedit (2011 Január 23)

Szép Napot!


----------



## miedit (2011 Január 23)

pityu73 írta:


> üdv


 szia


----------



## miedit (2011 Január 23)

donszabo írta:


> 17


 szia


----------



## miedit (2011 Január 23)

miedit írta:


> szia


szia


----------



## miedit (2011 Január 23)

szép napot


----------



## miedit (2011 Január 23)

szia


----------



## miedit (2011 Január 23)

miedit írta:


> szia


 szia


----------



## mosolyalbum (2011 Január 23)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg




Szuper, hogy megalkottad ezt a lehetőséget!!


----------



## miedit (2011 Január 23)

miedit írta:


> szia


16


----------



## miedit (2011 Január 23)

miedit írta:


> 16


 17


----------



## miedit (2011 Január 23)

miedit írta:


> 17


 18


----------



## miedit (2011 Január 23)

miedit írta:


> 18


19


----------



## miedit (2011 Január 23)

miedit írta:


> 19


 köszönöm


----------



## miedit (2011 Január 23)

miedit írta:


> 18


 köszönöm


----------



## monder (2011 Január 23)

21. hozzászólás


----------



## monder (2011 Január 23)

szia!


----------



## monder (2011 Január 23)

22. hozzászólás


----------



## monder (2011 Január 23)

23


----------



## monder (2011 Január 23)

24


----------



## monder (2011 Január 23)

25


----------



## monder (2011 Január 23)

26


----------



## monder (2011 Január 23)

27


----------



## monder (2011 Január 23)

*28*

28


----------



## monder (2011 Január 23)

*su*

Hideg


----------



## monder (2011 Január 23)

30. hozászólás


----------



## Kitty84 (2011 Január 23)

*kreativ*

Nem is tudom, mit irhatnek igy elso korben.


----------



## Kitty84 (2011 Január 23)

*kreativ2*

Talan annyit, hogy nagyon szeretek kreativ dolgokat kesziteni es kitalalni.


----------



## Kitty84 (2011 Január 23)

*kreativ3*

Ferjemmel sok mindent kitelrvelunk lakasunk csinositasahoz.


----------



## Kitty84 (2011 Január 23)

*kreativ*

A keresztszemes dolgokat nagyon szeretjuk.


----------



## Kitty84 (2011 Január 23)

*kreativ*

Most eppen autos keresztszemes mintakat keresek.


----------



## Kitty84 (2011 Január 23)

*kreativ*

talaltam is ezen az oldalon, amugy nagyon jo ez az oldal.


----------



## navajo998 (2011 Január 23)

hi


----------



## heureka39 (2011 Január 23)

koszonom


----------



## Kitty84 (2011 Január 23)

*kreativ*

Csak egy bökkenője van a dolognak.


----------



## Kitty84 (2011 Január 23)

*kreativ*

Hogy 20 hozzaszolas kell ahhoz, hogy megnezhessem a kepeket.


----------



## Kitty84 (2011 Január 23)

*kreativ*

Ezt mulatsagosnak tartom... ezert irok most mondatokban.


----------



## Kitty84 (2011 Január 23)

*kreativ*

Szoval ha vegre sikerul a husz bejegyzes, akkor...


----------



## heureka39 (2011 Január 23)

hello everybody!!!!!!!


----------



## Kitty84 (2011 Január 23)

*kreativ*

...akkor megnezem a keresztszemes autos kepeket.


----------



## Kitty84 (2011 Január 23)

*kreativ*

Azert kellenek ezek a kepek, mert...


----------



## heureka39 (2011 Január 23)

nagyon rendi vagy


----------



## Kitty84 (2011 Január 23)

*kreativ*

...mert a ferjem szeretne a baratjanak himezni ajandekba.


----------



## Kitty84 (2011 Január 23)

*kreativ*

O himez, én meg bekeretezem...


----------



## heureka39 (2011 Január 23)

szep napot mindenkinek!!!!!!!


----------



## Kitty84 (2011 Január 23)

*kreativ*

...bekeretezem vmilyen patchwork technikaval.


----------



## Kitty84 (2011 Január 23)

*kreativ*

Igy egy szep falikep lesz remelhetoleg belole.


----------



## heureka39 (2011 Január 23)

csicseregnek a madarak


----------



## Kitty84 (2011 Január 23)

*kreativ*

Es remeljuk, orulni fog az ajandeknak.


----------



## heureka39 (2011 Január 23)

jo lenne ...


----------



## heureka39 (2011 Január 23)

de...


----------



## heureka39 (2011 Január 23)

nem lehet


----------



## Kitty84 (2011 Január 23)

*kreativ*

mar ha talalunk olyan mintat, amit el tudunk kesziteni...


----------



## heureka39 (2011 Január 23)

akkor


----------



## Kitty84 (2011 Január 23)

*kreativ*

de biztos talalunk!


----------



## heureka39 (2011 Január 23)

uncsi


----------



## Kitty84 (2011 Január 23)

*kreativ*

és most tartok a 20. bejegyzesnel!!!


----------



## heureka39 (2011 Január 23)

shs


----------



## Kitty84 (2011 Január 23)

*kreativ*

Vegre!! akkor most nezem a kepeket!!!!


----------



## heureka39 (2011 Január 23)

12 jon


----------



## heureka39 (2011 Január 23)

lassan,de biztosan


----------



## heureka39 (2011 Január 23)

elerem a 20 hozza szolast


----------



## heureka39 (2011 Január 23)

15-nél tartok


----------



## heureka39 (2011 Január 23)

mar csak 5 kell


----------



## heureka39 (2011 Január 23)

meg 4,


----------



## heureka39 (2011 Január 23)

3 es


----------



## heureka39 (2011 Január 23)

meg lesz


----------



## heureka39 (2011 Január 23)

ha jol szamoltam akkor ez a 20dik


----------



## Puszinyuszika (2011 Január 23)

jó neked, nekem még csak a harmadik, de azért szia mindenkinek


----------



## cnckane (2011 Január 23)

Hello mindneki


----------



## cnckane (2011 Január 23)

2


----------



## cnckane (2011 Január 23)

3


----------



## cnckane (2011 Január 23)

5


----------



## cnckane (2011 Január 23)

4 lemaradt


----------



## cnckane (2011 Január 23)

6


----------



## cnckane (2011 Január 23)

7


----------



## cnckane (2011 Január 23)

8


----------



## cnckane (2011 Január 23)

9


----------



## cnckane (2011 Január 23)

10


----------



## cnckane (2011 Január 23)

11


----------



## cnckane (2011 Január 23)

12


----------



## cnckane (2011 Január 23)

13


----------



## cnckane (2011 Január 23)

14


----------



## cnckane (2011 Január 23)

15


----------



## cnckane (2011 Január 23)

16


----------



## cnckane (2011 Január 23)

17


----------



## cnckane (2011 Január 23)

18


----------



## cnckane (2011 Január 23)

19


----------



## cnckane (2011 Január 23)

20


----------



## cnckane (2011 Január 23)

21


----------



## czlajos (2011 Január 23)

Szia


----------



## czlajos (2011 Január 23)

1


----------



## czlajos (2011 Január 23)

2


----------



## czlajos (2011 Január 23)

3


----------



## navajo998 (2011 Január 23)

na végre a 20.


----------



## navajo998 (2011 Január 23)

biztos, ami biztos 21


----------



## czlajos (2011 Január 23)

3


----------



## czlajos (2011 Január 23)

4


----------



## mazsiboy (2011 Január 23)

Sziasztok!
Örülök,hogy itt lehetek!


----------



## Pepi76 (2011 Január 23)

*hello*



Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg



thanks


----------



## mazsiboy (2011 Január 23)

Már megint itt!


----------



## mazsiboy (2011 Január 23)

3.


----------



## mazsiboy (2011 Január 23)

4


----------



## mazsiboy (2011 Január 23)

5


----------



## mazsiboy (2011 Január 23)

6


----------



## mazsiboy (2011 Január 23)

7


----------



## mazsiboy (2011 Január 23)

8


----------



## mazsiboy (2011 Január 23)

9


----------



## gerika65 (2011 Január 23)

televízió


----------



## gerika65 (2011 Január 23)

HeinzHarald írta:


> e*lemez*, *lemez*telenít
> 
> gomb


lemezem


----------



## gerika65 (2011 Január 23)

fedelem


----------



## gerika65 (2011 Január 23)

eredetem


----------



## gerika65 (2011 Január 23)

Kitől kérhetek horosztkóp témában segítséget az oldakon???


----------



## attah (2011 Január 23)

köszi


----------



## attah (2011 Január 23)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


Köszi


----------



## attah (2011 Január 23)

Melitta írta:


> 1, jelen


Köszi


----------



## attah (2011 Január 23)

4.


----------



## attah (2011 Január 23)

köszönöm a lehetőséget


----------



## attah (2011 Január 23)

ez a 6.


----------



## attah (2011 Január 23)

7


----------



## Paz (2011 Január 23)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg



Kössziiiii


----------



## attah (2011 Január 23)

8


----------



## attah (2011 Január 23)

9


----------



## Paz (2011 Január 23)

2


----------



## attah (2011 Január 23)

10


----------



## attah (2011 Január 23)

11


----------



## attah (2011 Január 23)

12


----------



## attah (2011 Január 23)

13


----------



## attah (2011 Január 23)

14


----------



## attah (2011 Január 23)

15


----------



## attah (2011 Január 23)

16


----------



## attah (2011 Január 23)

17


----------



## attah (2011 Január 23)

18


----------



## attah (2011 Január 23)

19


----------



## attah (2011 Január 23)

20


----------



## Hajolaj (2011 Január 23)

*udvozlet*



angyalkám írta:


> Hurrá még egy Szegedi Üdv!


 Udvozlet walesbol:4:


----------



## Hajolaj (2011 Január 23)

*Itt vagyok*

Melyik a leg lagyabb szo?


----------



## Hajolaj (2011 Január 23)

*hatodik talan*



ramcsi109 írta:


> tííííííz, tiszta víz


Ez a hatodik talan


----------



## Hajolaj (2011 Január 23)

negyedik uzenet


----------



## Hajolaj (2011 Január 23)

fifth, otodik


----------



## Hajolaj (2011 Január 23)

Lehtne valami egyszerubb modja ennek


----------



## Hajolaj (2011 Január 23)

7. ik te magad legy


----------



## Hajolaj (2011 Január 23)

8,nyoc ker. jo film


----------



## Hajolaj (2011 Január 23)

9 kilenc farku macska , no nice


----------



## Hajolaj (2011 Január 23)

10 Tiz parancsolat ,


----------



## Hajolaj (2011 Január 23)

11 ,tiz tetejen egy


----------



## Hajolaj (2011 Január 23)

12 dozen , tucat


----------



## Hajolaj (2011 Január 23)

pentek 13


----------



## Hajolaj (2011 Január 23)

14


----------



## Hajolaj (2011 Január 23)

ffitheen, 15


----------



## Hajolaj (2011 Január 23)

16 legjobb ev


----------



## Hajolaj (2011 Január 23)

17 marcsak harom


----------



## Hajolaj (2011 Január 23)

18 vehetek sort


----------



## Hajolaj (2011 Január 23)

19 egy ev mulava szszavazhatsz


----------



## Hajolaj (2011 Január 23)

20 szavazhatsz ha akarsz


----------



## timvik (2011 Január 23)

Jó estét!


----------



## timvik (2011 Január 23)

Tegnap elkezdtem gyúrni a 20-ra. Ha valakit érdekel.


----------



## timvik (2011 Január 23)

És ha a gépem is engedi ma meglesz.


----------



## timvik (2011 Január 23)

Na de komolyan úgy várom mintha nem is tudom mi történne ha megvan mind


----------



## timvik (2011 Január 23)

Persze a számolást is elszúrtam úgyhogy fogalmam sincs hol tartok.


----------



## timvik (2011 Január 23)

Talán még 8?


----------



## timvik (2011 Január 23)

7??


----------



## timvik (2011 Január 23)

Vagy csak 5?


----------



## timvik (2011 Január 23)

Remélem az az üzenetszámláló ott a bal oldalon azt mutatja!?


----------



## timvik (2011 Január 23)

Mert akkor 3


----------



## timvik (2011 Január 23)

2??


----------



## timvik (2011 Január 23)

1????????


----------



## timvik (2011 Január 23)

Akkor most sikerült??


----------



## timvik (2011 Január 23)

És a tűzijáték? Vagy valami?


----------



## ginkogoto7 (2011 Január 23)

Sziasztok 1


----------



## ginkogoto7 (2011 Január 23)

szia 2


----------



## ginkogoto7 (2011 Január 23)

háj xd


----------



## ginkogoto7 (2011 Január 23)

hi !


----------



## ginkogoto7 (2011 Január 23)

helló


----------



## ginkogoto7 (2011 Január 23)

hello


----------



## ginkogoto7 (2011 Január 23)

csá


----------



## ginkogoto7 (2011 Január 23)

csövi


----------



## ginkogoto7 (2011 Január 23)

csőtészta


----------



## ginkogoto7 (2011 Január 23)

konnichiwa


----------



## ginkogoto7 (2011 Január 23)

blblabla


----------



## ginkogoto7 (2011 Január 23)

háj háj


----------



## ginkogoto7 (2011 Január 23)

nem tom mit írjak még xd


----------



## ginkogoto7 (2011 Január 23)

nanenáné


----------



## ginkogoto7 (2011 Január 23)

hihihi


----------



## ginkogoto7 (2011 Január 23)

fhfhfghfgh


----------



## ginkogoto7 (2011 Január 23)

lálálállájk


----------



## ginkogoto7 (2011 Január 23)

babebábé


----------



## ginkogoto7 (2011 Január 23)

nanana


----------



## mosolyalbum (2011 Január 23)

talán 7


----------



## mosolyalbum (2011 Január 23)

ez már 8


----------



## mosolyalbum (2011 Január 23)

9-kisferenc


----------



## mosolyalbum (2011 Január 23)

10 - tiszta víz


----------



## mosolyalbum (2011 Január 23)

ha nem tiszta,


----------



## mosolyalbum (2011 Január 23)

vidd vissza,


----------



## mosolyalbum (2011 Január 23)

ott a csacsi,


----------



## mosolyalbum (2011 Január 23)

megissza.


----------



## mosolyalbum (2011 Január 23)

Mókuska, mókuska


----------



## mosolyalbum (2011 Január 23)

Felmászott a fára,


----------



## mosolyalbum (2011 Január 23)

Leesett, leesett, 
eltörött a lába


----------



## jkovac (2011 Január 23)

1


----------



## Madcon FH (2011 Január 23)

Itt lehet összeszedni szimpla beírással a 20-at?


----------



## mosolyalbum (2011 Január 23)

Doktorbácsi, ne gyógyítsa meg,


----------



## jkovac (2011 Január 23)

2


----------



## mosolyalbum (2011 Január 23)

Huncut a mókus,


----------



## jkovac (2011 Január 23)

3


----------



## Madcon FH (2011 Január 23)

:s:s


----------



## mosolyalbum (2011 Január 23)

újra fára megy.


----------



## jkovac (2011 Január 23)

4


----------



## jkovac (2011 Január 23)

5


----------



## jkovac (2011 Január 23)

6


----------



## Madcon FH (2011 Január 23)

Nah veletek mi újság, nektek sikerül?


----------



## Madcon FH (2011 Január 23)

asdfghjkléáasdfghjkléá


----------



## jkovac (2011 Január 23)

7


----------



## Madcon FH (2011 Január 23)

kfhdshfds-klgjadg


----------



## jkovac (2011 Január 23)

8


----------



## Madcon FH (2011 Január 23)

Fejeld le a billntyűket nézd meg mit ad ki, és küld el


----------



## jkovac (2011 Január 23)

9


----------



## Madcon FH (2011 Január 23)

bhngfvvvvvv


----------



## Madcon FH (2011 Január 23)

jkovac hiába írogatsz sajnos nem fog menni


----------



## Madcon FH (2011 Január 23)

jkovac
jkovac
jkovac
jkovac
jkovac
jkovac
jkovac
jkovac
jkovac
jkovac
jkovac
jkovac
jkovac
jkovac
jkovac
jkovac
jkovac


----------



## jkovac (2011 Január 23)

10


----------



## Madcon FH (2011 Január 23)

Álmos vagyok


----------



## jkovac (2011 Január 23)

Madcon FH


----------



## Madcon FH (2011 Január 23)

Lelkes vagy láátom


----------



## jkovac (2011 Január 23)

Én is


----------



## Madcon FH (2011 Január 23)

Ha neked sikerülni fog, utánna leszedni a zenét súgd már meg, hogy neked hogy sikerült


----------



## Madcon FH (2011 Január 23)

Nekem már 33 hozzápofázásom lesz, de nem engedi hiába vagyok fenn már 3 napja :S


----------



## Madcon FH (2011 Január 23)

Magyar hip-hop-ot szereted?


----------



## jkovac (2011 Január 23)

Ha jól értem nem elég a 20 üzenet


----------



## jkovac (2011 Január 23)

2 nap is kell


----------



## Madcon FH (2011 Január 23)

Te melyik zene miatt tengeted itt az idődet?


----------



## jkovac (2011 Január 23)

Ja, most látom, hogy Te 3 napja vagy fenn


----------



## jkovac (2011 Január 23)

Tőzsdével kapcsolatok könyveket


----------



## Madcon FH (2011 Január 23)

Már a harmadikat tengetem itt :/


----------



## jkovac (2011 Január 23)

szeretnék leszedni


----------



## jkovac (2011 Január 23)

18


----------



## Madcon FH (2011 Január 23)

Jah hogy itt ilyet is lehet szedni. :O
Nekem ötöst lehet kapni, ha valaki megszerzi Bródy zenéjének karaoke változatát és kell az sz ötös


----------



## jkovac (2011 Január 23)

Az gáz! Nemtom mi kéne még


----------



## Madcon FH (2011 Január 23)

38


----------



## jkovac (2011 Január 23)

20


----------



## Madcon FH (2011 Január 23)

Nah szerintem Én most elbúcsúzok, majd még reggel megpróbálom. 
Jó éjszakát, sok sikert a könyvhöz, és előre is jó éjszakát


----------



## jkovac (2011 Január 23)

Megvan a 20. egyelőre megyek aludni. Bye


----------



## bogicicus (2011 Január 23)

Én csak egy Szeleczky nótát akartam meghallgatni, erre meg Köszöngetnem kell, de mit is?


----------



## Wish16 (2011 Január 24)

Hát amiért köszönetet akarsz mondani, azt köszönd meg....


----------



## Bence89 (2011 Január 24)

Szi


----------



## Bence89 (2011 Január 24)

a


----------



## Bence89 (2011 Január 24)

re


----------



## Bence89 (2011 Január 24)

*S*

Szi


----------



## Bence89 (2011 Január 24)

mé


----------



## Bence89 (2011 Január 24)

lem


----------



## Bence89 (2011 Január 24)

u


----------



## Bence89 (2011 Január 24)

tán


----------



## Bence89 (2011 Január 24)

már


----------



## Bence89 (2011 Január 24)

be


----------



## gugu57 (2011 Január 24)

*Nagyon kellene a dal,szeretném letölteni,minél hamarabb.*



Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> It
> t a lehetoseg



Nem lehetne kivételt tenni?


----------



## Bence89 (2011 Január 24)

tu


----------



## Bence89 (2011 Január 24)

dok


----------



## Bence89 (2011 Január 24)

je


----------



## Bence89 (2011 Január 24)

lent


----------



## Bence89 (2011 Január 24)

kez


----------



## Bence89 (2011 Január 24)

ni


----------



## Bence89 (2011 Január 24)

még


----------



## Bence89 (2011 Január 24)

3


----------



## Bence89 (2011 Január 24)

kettő


----------



## Bence89 (2011 Január 24)

1 üzenet és tádá .... elvileg


----------



## koleszarzsolt (2011 Január 24)

Szép napot mindenkinek !


----------



## kmenci (2011 Január 24)

*Köszi*



Monalisa26 írta:


> Tündérek


Nagyon szépek köszönöm szépen. kmenci


----------



## kmenci (2011 Január 24)

*márciusi tündér*



Monalisa26 írta:


> Utolsó tündér


Köszi a tündéreket, a márciusi nincs meg véletlenül? kmenci


----------



## kmenci (2011 Január 24)

*válasz*



Kirjava írta:


> Angyalka


Kedves Kirjava nagyon szép ez az angyalkás kép, köszönöm.
kmenci


----------



## kmenci (2011 Január 24)

*Állatok*



Cat írta:


> *Természet - Állatok - Állatkölykök*
> 
> African Wild Dogs
> Baby Mountain Gorillas
> ...


Kedves Cat!
Köszi szépen, a lányom biztos nagyon fog örülni neki. Imádja az állatokat.
kmenci


----------



## kmenci (2011 Január 24)

*Köszönet*



Tahti írta:


> Mindenkinek csak ajánlani tudom ezt a softwaret:
> http://www.iktsoft.net/kgchart-en/kgchart/
> Ingyenesen letölthető program, ami bármilyen képet átalakít keresztszemes mintává. Meg tudod határozni, hogy milyen méretű legyen a kép, tudsz benne színeket változtatni, egy mintát többször beletenni, másolni, részeket kitörölni, a keresztszemes öltés típusát változtatni....
> Többet tud, mint én....


Kedves Tahti!
Letöltöttem a progit. Remélem jó lesz, még nem próbáltam ki. Köszi
kmenci


----------



## sz946 (2011 Január 24)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


 x


----------



## sz946 (2011 Január 24)

sz946 írta:


> x


 v


----------



## sz946 (2011 Január 24)

jhjhhj


----------



## sz946 (2011 Január 24)

sz946 írta:


> jhjhhj


 :8:


----------



## sz946 (2011 Január 24)

:6:kissmmmm


Aurora írta:


> cool


----------



## sz946 (2011 Január 24)

makvirag81 írta:


> Szia Dolphin3!
> 
> Meg tudnád pontosan mondani a könyv címét? Köszi


 ncncnncvn



sz946 írta:


> ncncnncvn


cvncnnc

sfsdfsafasfsdff



Melitta írta:


> Gondolat-nagytakarítás
> Az agykontroll a bennünk lakó képességeket ébreszti fel, teszi használhatóvá azért, hogy jobban érezzük magunkat a b&amp;otilde;rünkben, nagyobb mértékig tudjunk másokon és magunkon segíteni. Akik elvégezték a négynapos kurzust, azoknak az energiaszintje ötven százalékról nyolcvanötre emelkedett, amellett ritkábban szorultak orvosi kezelésekre és hangulatuk is lényegesen javult. Dr. Domján László orvoskandidátus és agykontroll oktatóval a kezdetekr&amp;otilde;l, az agykontroll lehet&amp;otilde;ségeir&amp;otilde;l beszélgettünk. lkhjjl???????????????????????????????? x
> 
> &amp;#8211; Mi volt az a gondolat vagy esemény, ami elindított az agykontroll felé?
> ...


 x

??????????????????????????????????????

Ken Follett - Titánok bukása 1.doc‎ nem lehet letölteni egyiket sem :-(

már vagy 120x hozzászóltam mégse mükszik a letöltés !!!!!!!


----------



## DonL (2011 Január 24)

Köszi!


----------



## DonL (2011 Január 24)

6


----------



## DonL (2011 Január 24)

33


----------



## DonL (2011 Január 24)

45


----------



## DonL (2011 Január 24)

Szép napot!


----------



## DonL (2011 Január 24)

39


----------



## DonL (2011 Január 24)

8


----------



## DonL (2011 Január 24)

7


----------



## DonL (2011 Január 24)

11


----------



## DonL (2011 Január 24)

19


----------



## wasorf (2011 Január 24)

21


----------



## wasorf (2011 Január 24)

22


----------



## wasorf (2011 Január 24)

23


----------



## wasorf (2011 Január 24)

24


----------



## sanci54miami (2011 Január 24)

*köszönöm*



Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


szeretem a filmeket, romantikus,dráma triller,horror,katasztrófa stb.
tetszik ez az oldal NAGYON JÓ!


----------



## wasorf (2011 Január 24)

25


----------



## wasorf (2011 Január 24)

26


----------



## wasorf (2011 Január 24)

27


----------



## wasorf (2011 Január 24)

28


----------



## wasorf (2011 Január 24)

29


----------



## wasorf (2011 Január 24)

30


----------



## wasorf (2011 Január 24)

31


----------



## wasorf (2011 Január 24)

32


----------



## wasorf (2011 Január 24)

33


----------



## wasorf (2011 Január 24)

34


----------



## dewolsen (2011 Január 24)

köszi


----------



## dewolsen (2011 Január 24)

ez


----------



## dewolsen (2011 Január 24)

egy


----------



## dewolsen (2011 Január 24)

jó


----------



## dewolsen (2011 Január 24)

ötlet


----------



## dewolsen (2011 Január 24)

volt


----------



## dewolsen (2011 Január 24)

részedröl


----------



## dewolsen (2011 Január 24)

hálám


----------



## dewolsen (2011 Január 24)

üldözni


----------



## dewolsen (2011 Január 24)

fog


----------



## dewolsen (2011 Január 24)

t-4


----------



## dewolsen (2011 Január 24)

t-3


----------



## dewolsen (2011 Január 24)

t-2


----------



## dewolsen (2011 Január 24)

t-1


----------



## dewolsen (2011 Január 24)

zéro


----------



## wasorf (2011 Január 24)

35


----------



## wasorf (2011 Január 24)

36


----------



## wasorf (2011 Január 24)

37


----------



## wasorf (2011 Január 24)

38


----------



## wasorf (2011 Január 24)

39


----------



## wasorf (2011 Január 24)

40


----------



## wasorf (2011 Január 24)

41


----------



## karcsiko (2011 Január 24)

Sziasztok!
Ez az 1. üzenetem.


----------



## karcsiko (2011 Január 24)

2.


----------



## karcsiko (2011 Január 24)

3.


----------



## karcsiko (2011 Január 24)

4.


----------



## karcsiko (2011 Január 24)

5.


----------



## karcsiko (2011 Január 24)

6.


----------



## karcsiko (2011 Január 24)

7.


----------



## karcsiko (2011 Január 24)

8.


----------



## karcsiko (2011 Január 24)

9.


----------



## karcsiko (2011 Január 24)

10.


----------



## karcsiko (2011 Január 24)

11.


----------



## karcsiko (2011 Január 24)

12.


----------



## karcsiko (2011 Január 24)

13.


----------



## karcsiko (2011 Január 24)

14.


----------



## poé (2011 Január 24)

Köszönöm a dícséretet !


----------



## karcsiko (2011 Január 24)

15.


----------



## karcsiko (2011 Január 24)

16.


----------



## karcsiko (2011 Január 24)

17.


----------



## karcsiko (2011 Január 24)

18.


----------



## karcsiko (2011 Január 24)

19.


----------



## karcsiko (2011 Január 24)

20.
Köszönöm.


----------



## qrvaelet (2011 Január 24)

Szewasztok! 1. hozzászólásom, ezen felül meg még van 1 audiobúk beküldésem, szóval számíthattok az üzeneteimre


----------



## qrvaelet (2011 Január 24)

itt a következő


----------



## qrvaelet (2011 Január 24)

már jön is a másik


----------



## qrvaelet (2011 Január 24)

jó ez a téma...


----------



## qrvaelet (2011 Január 24)

7


----------



## qrvaelet (2011 Január 24)

8


----------



## enli78 (2011 Január 24)

*A nap idézete*

* ‎"A magánytól kell megóvnod. 
Ne harcolj értem, hanem légy velem! 
Erre van szükségem."
(Claudia Gray)	*


----------



## qrvaelet (2011 Január 24)

9


----------



## Leonetta (2011 Január 24)

hello


----------



## kontyi (2011 Január 24)

:77:


melitta írta:


> aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


----------



## kontyi (2011 Január 24)

feltettem pár jó kottát. egészségére mindenkinek


----------



## sentinel49 (2011 Január 24)

l


----------



## ulzana (2011 Január 24)

*tecc*

Jó ötletnek tartom.


----------



## ulzana (2011 Január 24)

Aki komolyan ide akar tartozni, az tegyen róla.


----------



## sol01 (2011 Január 24)

köszi


----------



## ulzana (2011 Január 24)

3


----------



## ulzana (2011 Január 24)

4


----------



## grungegirl (2011 Január 24)

hahó


----------



## grungegirl (2011 Január 24)

hahó2


----------



## grungegirl (2011 Január 24)

hahó3


----------



## grungegirl (2011 Január 24)

hahó4


----------



## grungegirl (2011 Január 24)

hahó5


----------



## grungegirl (2011 Január 24)

hahó6


----------



## grungegirl (2011 Január 24)

7


----------



## grungegirl (2011 Január 24)

8


----------



## grungegirl (2011 Január 24)

9


----------



## grungegirl (2011 Január 24)

10


----------



## grungegirl (2011 Január 24)

11


----------



## grungegirl (2011 Január 24)

12


----------



## grungegirl (2011 Január 24)

13


----------



## grungegirl (2011 Január 24)

14


----------



## grungegirl (2011 Január 24)

15


----------



## grungegirl (2011 Január 24)

16


----------



## grungegirl (2011 Január 24)

17


----------



## grungegirl (2011 Január 24)

18


----------



## grungegirl (2011 Január 24)

19


----------



## grungegirl (2011 Január 24)

20


----------



## grungegirl (2011 Január 24)

bbb


----------



## ulzana (2011 Január 24)

5.


----------



## Tokmindegy (2011 Január 24)

*Hejhó, magyarok!*

Üdvözlök Mindenkit!

kiss


----------



## Tokmindegy (2011 Január 24)

*Második üzim*

hejhó, halihó, szeretnék egy zenét, ki segít?


----------



## Tokmindegy (2011 Január 24)

*Harmadik üzim*

Ki szereti a zenét?


----------



## Tokmindegy (2011 Január 24)

még mindig én vagyok... Ti hogy bírjátok?


----------



## Tokmindegy (2011 Január 24)

Nagyon sok ez a 20 hozzászólás... Nem gondoljátok?


----------



## Tokmindegy (2011 Január 24)

huhh.. Izzadok...


----------



## Tokmindegy (2011 Január 24)

Na nem azért, mert... Hanem mert már nem bírom az írkálást... De azért még kitartok... Van itt valaki, amúgy?


----------



## Tokmindegy (2011 Január 24)

De most tényleg???? Hmm....


----------



## Tokmindegy (2011 Január 24)

Ajvé... Már túl gyors voltam.


----------



## Tokmindegy (2011 Január 24)

Lassítok akkor kicsit.


----------



## Tokmindegy (2011 Január 24)

Már csak 10 hsz. és végre megszerehezhetem kisfiamnak a zenét...


----------



## Tokmindegy (2011 Január 24)




----------



## Tokmindegy (2011 Január 24)

Ott milyen az idő, amúgy?


----------



## Tokmindegy (2011 Január 24)

Itt napos, ám annál hidegebb van...


----------



## Tokmindegy (2011 Január 24)

*hmmm. gondoltam ezt is kipróbálom... De nem jött be. bocsi*



tökmindegy írta:


> itt napos, ám annál hidegebb van...



:d


----------



## Tokmindegy (2011 Január 24)

hamarosan a célban vagyok


----------



## xrbox (2011 Január 24)

Nekem megvan a 20 de nem engedi letölteni a kisfiamnak a Rozi az égen-t  sajnos a rádió archívumából már nem kereshető elő


----------



## Tokmindegy (2011 Január 24)

mert még várnod kell két napt....


----------



## xrbox (2011 Január 24)

tökmindegy írta:


> hamarosan a célban vagyok



Majd írd le sikerült e 
Rendben?


----------



## ulzana (2011 Január 24)

6


----------



## Tokmindegy (2011 Január 24)

még kettő kell és célban vagyunk...


----------



## Tokmindegy (2011 Január 24)

egy és nyeremény közeleg!


----------



## Tokmindegy (2011 Január 24)

na, megvan a 20.!!!


----------



## xrbox (2011 Január 24)

tökmindegy írta:


> na, megvan a 20.!!!



Nekem is megvan, de ugyanazt írja 20 hozzászólás / 2 napos reg mindkettő megvan... 
Ilyenkor mi a teendő?


----------



## Gabcsi1968 (2011 Január 24)

Szia!
Köszi Gabcsi1968


----------



## Gabcsi1968 (2011 Január 24)

Nekem még 18 kell Gabcsi1968


----------



## ulzana (2011 Január 24)

7


----------



## kynga89 (2011 Január 24)

) jó az oldal!


----------



## xrbox (2011 Január 24)

tökmindegy írta:


> mert még várnod kell két napt....



Ha megnézed baloldalon a nevem, akkor ott azt látod:
Regisztrált:: Nov 2008
Azóta párszor 2 nap letelt.
Most tényleg kíváncsi vagyok, hogy csak én vagyok béna, vagy másnak sem megy?


----------



## kynga89 (2011 Január 24)

19


----------



## Linire (2011 Január 24)

jelen


----------



## kynga89 (2011 Január 24)

18


----------



## kynga89 (2011 Január 24)

17


----------



## kynga89 (2011 Január 24)

16


----------



## kynga89 (2011 Január 24)

15


----------



## kynga89 (2011 Január 24)

14


----------



## kynga89 (2011 Január 24)

13


----------



## kynga89 (2011 Január 24)

12


----------



## kynga89 (2011 Január 24)

11


----------



## kynga89 (2011 Január 24)

10


----------



## kynga89 (2011 Január 24)

túl a felén


----------



## kynga89 (2011 Január 24)

8


----------



## kynga89 (2011 Január 24)

7


----------



## kynga89 (2011 Január 24)

6


----------



## kynga89 (2011 Január 24)

5


----------



## ulzana (2011 Január 24)

8


----------



## Dr Justice (2011 Január 24)

Ó hát ez így nem ér...


----------



## kynga89 (2011 Január 24)

4


----------



## kynga89 (2011 Január 24)

de ha nincs jobb 5letem


----------



## r1971 (2011 Január 24)

*Hahóóó*

Ez egy nagyon félelmetes film


gede82 írta:


> *Sherlock Holmes [2009]*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ulzana (2011 Január 24)

9


----------



## Roselouis (2011 Január 24)

Sziasztok!Tegnap regisztráltam ezen az oldalon.Miskolcon lakom,munkanélküli vagyok.


----------



## Dr Justice (2011 Január 24)

Biztosan van olyan téma amihez hozzá tudnál szólni l sütés ,főzés,valentin nap,hobbi,stb


----------



## r1971 (2011 Január 24)

*hahó*




gede82 írta:


> *Kedves John! (Dear John) [2010]*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kynga89 (2011 Január 24)

2


----------



## kynga89 (2011 Január 24)

megnézem


----------



## r1971 (2011 Január 24)

*hahó*




gede82 írta:


> *Kéjjel-nappal (Knight and Day) [2010] - Extended Cut*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## r1971 (2011 Január 24)

*hahó*




gede82 írta:


> *Vakság (Blindness) [2008]*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## r1971 (2011 Január 24)

*Hahóó*




csillagg írta:


> színes, magyarul beszélő, amerikai vígjáték, 105 perc, 2003
> 
> *rendező: *Dennie Gordon
> forgatókönyvíró: Jenny Bicks, Elizabeth Chandler
> ...


----------



## ulzana (2011 Január 24)

10


----------



## ulzana (2011 Január 24)

11


----------



## ulzana (2011 Január 24)

12


----------



## ulzana (2011 Január 24)

13


----------



## ulzana (2011 Január 24)

14


----------



## ulzana (2011 Január 24)

15


----------



## ulzana (2011 Január 24)

16


----------



## ulzana (2011 Január 24)

17


----------



## ulzana (2011 Január 24)

18


----------



## ulzana (2011 Január 24)

19


----------



## ulzana (2011 Január 24)

20


----------



## szalina1994 (2011 Január 24)

Megvan az 1.


----------



## szalina1994 (2011 Január 24)

Megvan az 2.


----------



## mborostyan (2011 Január 24)

jelen


----------



## szalina1994 (2011 Január 24)

Megvan az 3.


----------



## mborostyan (2011 Január 24)

2


----------



## szalina1994 (2011 Január 24)

Megvan az 4.


----------



## marc83 (2011 Január 24)

*üdv*

Sziasztok!


----------



## szalina1994 (2011 Január 24)

Na most már az ötödiken is túl vagyok! húúúú


----------



## marc83 (2011 Január 24)

*2*

lassan gyűlik a 20


----------



## marc83 (2011 Január 24)

*3*

de mennyire


----------



## szalina1994 (2011 Január 24)

helló, mizu, írom a hozzászólásokat, (6.)


----------



## marc83 (2011 Január 24)

*x*

3


----------



## marc83 (2011 Január 24)

*4*

4


----------



## marc83 (2011 Január 24)

*talán elszámoltam?*

6 el


----------



## doropeti (2011 Január 24)

hello


----------



## szalina1994 (2011 Január 24)

Na most már a 7.


----------



## doropeti (2011 Január 24)

Unom


----------



## doropeti (2011 Január 24)

jaj


----------



## szalina1994 (2011 Január 24)

Csá mindenkinek, (többször nem köszönök) igyekszem a hozzászólásokat gyűjetni (8. hozzá...)


----------



## doropeti (2011 Január 24)

istenem


----------



## marc83 (2011 Január 24)

*7*

a hetedik


----------



## doropeti (2011 Január 24)

Meg orulok


----------



## doropeti (2011 Január 24)

7 ik


----------



## szalina1994 (2011 Január 24)

9. hozzászólás megvan, mingyá 10.


----------



## doropeti (2011 Január 24)

meg 14


----------



## doropeti (2011 Január 24)

az az 12


----------



## marc83 (2011 Január 24)

*8*

8


----------



## doropeti (2011 Január 24)

kiraly


----------



## szalina1994 (2011 Január 24)

na megvan a fele, végre (10.) Más is gyűjti most rajtam kívűl?


----------



## doropeti (2011 Január 24)

Szakadjon szet aki kitalalta


----------



## marc83 (2011 Január 24)

*9*

9


----------



## szalina1994 (2011 Január 24)

11. is meg van


----------



## doropeti (2011 Január 24)

En is 1000 el gyujtom ezt a marhasagot


----------



## melcsii (2011 Január 24)

Szia Roselouis! 
Üdv körünkben! Örülök, hogy jöttél, mi szeretettel fogadunk... 
Vannak állatkáid? Múlthéten nálunk épp ez volt a téma... Kinek milyen háziállata van...  Neked esetleg?


----------



## doropeti (2011 Január 24)

meg al az eszem ez lassabb mint gondoltam


----------



## doropeti (2011 Január 24)

meg sok van


----------



## marc83 (2011 Január 24)

*10*

10


----------



## szalina1994 (2011 Január 24)

Eggyet értek doropetivel minek ez a *******. (12. hozz...)


----------



## doropeti (2011 Január 24)

Mire valo a koszonet?????????


----------



## doropeti (2011 Január 24)

Nem roszbol kerdezem csak meg nem ertem.


----------



## marc83 (2011 Január 24)

*11*

11


----------



## szalina1994 (2011 Január 24)

már a 13. is meg van


----------



## doropeti (2011 Január 24)

Koszi szalina1994


----------



## marc83 (2011 Január 24)

*12*

12


----------



## doropeti (2011 Január 24)

No no


----------



## doropeti (2011 Január 24)

na meg egy kicsit


----------



## szalina1994 (2011 Január 24)

Már a 14. is meg van.


----------



## marc83 (2011 Január 24)

*13*

13


----------



## doropeti (2011 Január 24)

Meg egy es kesz hihetetlen


----------



## doropeti (2011 Január 24)

Jupi!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## marc83 (2011 Január 24)

*14*

14


----------



## doropeti (2011 Január 24)

Mar tul is telyesitettem


----------



## szalina1994 (2011 Január 24)

Én se tudom mire jó a köszönet, előszőr azt hittem, hogy úgy is lehet gyűjteni, hogy állandó tag lehessek. (15. hozz...)


----------



## marc83 (2011 Január 24)

*15*

15


----------



## doropeti (2011 Január 24)

En ezt nem ertem


----------



## marc83 (2011 Január 24)

*16*

16


----------



## szalina1994 (2011 Január 24)

16. hozzászólás


----------



## doropeti (2011 Január 24)

nem mukodik!!!!!!!!!


----------



## marc83 (2011 Január 24)

*17*

17


----------



## marc83 (2011 Január 24)

*18*

18


----------



## doropeti (2011 Január 24)

pedig le telt a 2 nap meg megvan a 20 hozzaszolas. Valakinel otlet?


----------



## marc83 (2011 Január 24)

*19*

19


----------



## doropeti (2011 Január 24)

kiakadok! Most!!!!


----------



## szalina1994 (2011 Január 24)

17, hozzászólás


----------



## marc83 (2011 Január 24)

*20*

20


----------



## doropeti (2011 Január 24)

Ki az a pilota aki ilyet talal ki


----------



## marc83 (2011 Január 24)

*21*

Biztos, ami biztos 21


----------



## doropeti (2011 Január 24)

Megvagytok meg?


----------



## szalina1994 (2011 Január 24)

18, hozzászólás, Fogalmam sincs!


----------



## doropeti (2011 Január 24)

marc83 neked minden mukodik amit akartel, mert nekem nem


----------



## doropeti (2011 Január 24)

neked most mukodik?


----------



## szalina1994 (2011 Január 24)

Még élünk! (19.hozz...)


----------



## marc83 (2011 Január 24)

nekem sem műxik :S


----------



## doropeti (2011 Január 24)

Ekepeszto


----------



## doropeti (2011 Január 24)

Berosalok


----------



## doropeti (2011 Január 24)

Most utom le a monitort a helyerol!!!11111


----------



## doropeti (2011 Január 24)

Bang!


----------



## CSODÁS (2011 Január 24)

Beköszönök,szép estét kivánok!


----------



## szalina1994 (2011 Január 24)

20. hozzászólás. (hát elérkezett az idő hogy teszteljük)


----------



## marc83 (2011 Január 24)

asszem két nap múlva visszajövök, ha akkor se akar akkor aztán jaj :S


----------



## falapi (2011 Január 24)

Én


----------



## doropeti (2011 Január 24)

Pofon lessz!


----------



## falapi (2011 Január 24)

szeretnék


----------



## falapi (2011 Január 24)

gyorsan


----------



## falapi (2011 Január 24)

összeszedni


----------



## falapi (2011 Január 24)

20


----------



## Dr Justice (2011 Január 24)

Roselouis írta:


> Sziasztok!Tegnap regisztráltam ezen az oldalon.Miskolcon lakom,munkanélküli vagyok.



Hát igen sajna azon a környéken mióta bezártak és fölszámoltak mindent,nem nagyon van lehetőség,csak is kizárólag minimálért,(ezt kéne a sok okostojásnak megoldani)Javaslok egy mielőbbi költözést :-(


----------



## szalina1994 (2011 Január 24)

Hát ez nekem se jött be, már 1-2 hónapja regisztrálva vagyok, most 20. hozzászólást is írtam, ezzel eggyütt 21., és még a hírekhez ís írtam 1-2 gondolatot, na ezt most már én se értem,


----------



## falapi (2011 Január 24)

hozzászólást


----------



## falapi (2011 Január 24)

szalina1994 írta:


> Hát ez nekem se jött be, már 1-2 hónapja regisztrálva vagyok, most 20. hozzászólást is írtam, ezzel eggyütt 21., és még a hírekhez ís írtam 1-2 gondolatot, na ezt most már én se értem,


 

:-( akko felesleges is próbálkozni?


----------



## falapi (2011 Január 24)

elég kegyetlen ez a rendszer.... mindezt egy butus mellékletért....


----------



## falapi (2011 Január 24)

ááááá


----------



## szalina1994 (2011 Január 24)

jaja


----------



## kalvo (2011 Január 24)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


 kössy


----------



## falapi (2011 Január 24)

na még 11


----------



## falapi (2011 Január 24)

még10


----------



## falapi (2011 Január 24)

9


----------



## falapi (2011 Január 24)

8


----------



## falapi (2011 Január 24)

7


----------



## falapi (2011 Január 24)

de legalább magyaráznák el, mi a teendő


----------



## falapi (2011 Január 24)

nekem csak 1 melléklet kellene, aztán eltűnnék.


----------



## falapi (2011 Január 24)

na még 4


----------



## falapi (2011 Január 24)

3


----------



## falapi (2011 Január 24)

2


----------



## falapi (2011 Január 24)

1


----------



## falapi (2011 Január 24)

háháááá, most ugrik a majom a vízbe...


----------



## szalina1994 (2011 Január 24)

Na megy?


----------



## Roselouis (2011 Január 24)

Lassan,de biztosan


----------



## Roselouis (2011 Január 24)




----------



## tudodki (2011 Január 24)

.Csatolás megtekintése 646734


----------



## tudodki (2011 Január 24)

Ő az elmeradhatatlan:


----------



## tudodki (2011 Január 24)




----------



## Roselouis (2011 Január 24)

melcsii írta:


> Szia Roselouis!
> Üdv körünkben! Örülök, hogy jöttél, mi szeretettel fogadunk...
> Vannak állatkáid? Múlthéten nálunk épp ez volt a téma... Kinek milyen háziállata van...  Neked esetleg?


 
Van egy kutyánk a neve Floki. A nyáron lesz 13 éves.
Idős kora ellenére nagyon fürge és nagyon szereti, ha játszunk vele.


----------



## Angelika57 (2011 Január 24)

:111:


----------



## Angelika57 (2011 Január 24)

gyűjtögetek, gyűjtögetek.


----------



## mazsiboy (2011 Január 24)

Sziasztok! 10


----------



## mazsiboy (2011 Január 24)

11


----------



## Angelika57 (2011 Január 24)

már csak 13 hiányzik....


----------



## mazsiboy (2011 Január 24)

12kiss


----------



## mazsiboy (2011 Január 24)

Péntek13


----------



## mazsiboy (2011 Január 24)

13+1 fodor van a szoknyámon


----------



## mazsiboy (2011 Január 24)

15 éves kapitány


----------



## mazsiboy (2011 Január 24)

12+4 apostol


----------



## mazsiboy (2011 Január 24)

17 esztendős a babám )


----------



## mazsiboy (2011 Január 24)

A lányom 18 éves :-(


----------



## mazsiboy (2011 Január 24)

19-re lapot húzok


----------



## mazsiboy (2011 Január 24)

20 év múlva,lehet,hogy találkozunk:..:


----------



## mazsiboy (2011 Január 24)

Biztos, ami biztos 21 -nyertem:9:


----------



## ferikem01 (2011 Január 24)

Üdvözlök minden kedves fórumtársat!
Megérkeztem!


----------



## ferikem01 (2011 Január 24)

Lassú..
Kipróbálom ezt is.


----------



## ferikem01 (2011 Január 24)

Ez már megy!


----------



## ferikem01 (2011 Január 24)

Keresek másik témát!


----------



## MagicBogi (2011 Január 24)

Igazán köszönöm a lehetőséget, a gyors gyüjtögetésre 
MB


----------



## MagicBogi (2011 Január 24)

Legyen 2


----------



## MagicBogi (2011 Január 24)

3 elkapja a lábom


----------



## MagicBogi (2011 Január 24)

4


----------



## MagicBogi (2011 Január 24)

5 re lépsz


----------



## MagicBogi (2011 Január 24)

6 elfogyhatsz


----------



## Puszpáng77 (2011 Január 24)

Én is itt vagyok!


----------



## melcsii (2011 Január 24)

Óóóóó, hát tündér lehet..  Nagyon szeretem az állatokat... Nekem van két cicám, két kutyám, és öt halam...


----------



## Bigeye (2011 Január 24)

Ez,de kedves ötlet!
Akkor legyen 7


----------



## salatjudit (2011 Január 24)

koszonjuk


----------



## Bigeye (2011 Január 24)

Szaporodjatok üzenetek!


----------



## Bigeye (2011 Január 24)

Sokasodjatok


----------



## Mazsoki (2011 Január 24)

Nagyon örülök,hogy ide találtam.


----------



## Mazsoki (2011 Január 24)

Majd scannelek be fürge ujjakat amikben kötés és horgolás minták vannak


----------



## Bigeye (2011 Január 24)

4.


----------



## Bigeye (2011 Január 24)

5.


----------



## Bigeye (2011 Január 24)

6.


----------



## Bigeye (2011 Január 24)

7.


----------



## Bigeye (2011 Január 24)

8.


----------



## Vadmacs78 (2011 Január 24)

*Bemutatkozás*



Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


 
Szia ! :..:

Köszi , a lehetőséget. 
Érdekel egy téma és megint erre a honlapra hozott a sors. Ez kicsit vallási is meg nem is. 
Milyen ott az élet kint ? Régóta vagy kint ? Vagy akár már ott is születtél ?

Üdv, Vadmacs


----------



## Vadmacs78 (2011 Január 24)

Bigeye -nak . Te azt nem vagy kutya !!!


----------



## Vadmacs78 (2011 Január 24)

Sziasztok ! To be continued tomorrow . Már nagyon fáradt vagyok. Megyek szundizni.  Üdv néktek !


----------



## Norka81 (2011 Január 24)

Üdv mindenkinek!


----------



## Norka81 (2011 Január 24)

Én is csatlakozom innen az óhazából.


----------



## Norka81 (2011 Január 24)

Kinek van csincsillája?


----------



## Norka81 (2011 Január 24)

Miért 20 hozzászólás a határ?


----------



## Norka81 (2011 Január 24)

Kicsit furán érzem magam, hogy itt írogatok magamnak...


----------



## Norka81 (2011 Január 24)

Na de voltak ezzel így egy páran már előttem is


----------



## Norka81 (2011 Január 24)

A keresztszemesekhez próbálok bejutni.


----------



## Norka81 (2011 Január 24)

Nagyon kellemes kis hobbi.


----------



## Norka81 (2011 Január 24)




----------



## Norka81 (2011 Január 24)

:8:


----------



## Norka81 (2011 Január 24)

:2:


----------



## Norka81 (2011 Január 24)

:..:


----------



## Norka81 (2011 Január 24)




----------



## Norka81 (2011 Január 24)




----------



## Norka81 (2011 Január 24)

\\m/


----------



## Norka81 (2011 Január 24)

kiss


----------



## Norka81 (2011 Január 24)

:9:


----------



## Norka81 (2011 Január 24)

:77:


----------



## Norka81 (2011 Január 24)

Ééés mindjárt megvan!


----------



## Norka81 (2011 Január 24)

Köszönöm Mindenkinek!


----------



## fercx (2011 Január 25)

Üdv


----------



## fercx (2011 Január 25)




----------



## fercx (2011 Január 25)




----------



## fercx (2011 Január 25)

*smile*



Norka81 írta:


> :..:


 ez tetszik


----------



## fercx (2011 Január 25)

A


----------



## fercx (2011 Január 25)

+


----------



## fercx (2011 Január 25)




----------



## fercx (2011 Január 25)

)


----------



## fercx (2011 Január 25)

))


----------



## fercx (2011 Január 25)

---
))


----------



## fercx (2011 Január 25)

----
))


----------



## fercx (2011 Január 25)

/\_/\
(. .)
\ _/
o


----------



## fercx (2011 Január 25)

(!)


----------



## fercx (2011 Január 25)

A


> a


----------



## fercx (2011 Január 25)

sf[HIDE]sf[/HIDE]sf


----------



## fercx (2011 Január 25)

f

[HIDE]dfdf[/HIDE]


----------



## fercx (2011 Január 25)

aa


----------



## fercx (2011 Január 25)

bb


----------



## fercx (2011 Január 25)

cc


----------



## fercx (2011 Január 25)

xx #/


----------



## fercx (2011 Január 25)

xxi


----------



## liangshen (2011 Január 25)

hello mindenki!


----------



## gecsomane (2011 Január 25)

csáheló


----------



## gecsomane (2011 Január 25)

namivan


----------



## gecsomane (2011 Január 25)

helócsá


----------



## gecsomane (2011 Január 25)

milenne


----------



## gecsomane (2011 Január 25)

aha szerintem ja igen


----------



## gecsomane (2011 Január 25)

tartózkodom, de ja


----------



## gothy (2011 Január 25)

köszi


----------



## teca27 (2011 Január 25)

Nem nagyon alakul... :-(


----------



## teca27 (2011 Január 25)

Reméltem, hogy nem így kell...


----------



## Wilfi (2011 Január 25)

1


----------



## Wilfi (2011 Január 25)

2


----------



## Wilfi (2011 Január 25)

3


----------



## Wilfi (2011 Január 25)

4


----------



## Wilfi (2011 Január 25)

5


----------



## Wilfi (2011 Január 25)

6


----------



## Wilfi (2011 Január 25)

7


----------



## Wilfi (2011 Január 25)

8


----------



## Wilfi (2011 Január 25)

9


----------



## Wilfi (2011 Január 25)

10


----------



## Wilfi (2011 Január 25)

11


----------



## Wilfi (2011 Január 25)

12


----------



## Wilfi (2011 Január 25)

13


----------



## Wilfi (2011 Január 25)

14


----------



## Wilfi (2011 Január 25)

15


----------



## Wilfi (2011 Január 25)

16


----------



## Wilfi (2011 Január 25)

17


----------



## piros55 (2011 Január 25)

*Hello !*


----------



## hulk00 (2011 Január 25)

üdvözlet Weterzz-ról


----------



## hulk00 (2011 Január 25)

hello


----------



## hulk00 (2011 Január 25)

hello hello


----------



## hulk00 (2011 Január 25)

hello hello hello


----------



## hulk00 (2011 Január 25)

hi hi hi


----------



## r.gabriel130 (2011 Január 25)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg



köszi
kiss


----------



## r.gabriel130 (2011 Január 25)

köszi


----------



## r.gabriel130 (2011 Január 25)

gaspar laci szamait szeretnem karaokeban megszerezni


----------



## manomancs (2011 Január 25)

sziasztok


----------



## manomancs (2011 Január 25)

köszi a lehetőséget


----------



## manomancs (2011 Január 25)

nagyon jó ötlet


----------



## manomancs (2011 Január 25)

mármint ez a sok segítség


----------



## manomancs (2011 Január 25)

pedig eldöntöttem, hogy szépen kibekkelem, amít lesz 20 igazi hozzászólásom


----------



## robi0621 (2011 Január 25)




----------



## robi0621 (2011 Január 25)

tök jó ez az oldal


----------



## robi0621 (2011 Január 25)




----------



## robi0621 (2011 Január 25)

sziasztok


----------



## robi0621 (2011 Január 25)

jo az oldal


----------



## robi0621 (2011 Január 25)

szinti alapokat tudtok küldeni?


----------



## yosomo (2011 Január 25)

*1*

Udv. Ez az elso hozzaszollas...


----------



## yosomo (2011 Január 25)

2


----------



## robi0621 (2011 Január 25)

huuu


----------



## robi0621 (2011 Január 25)

hol van még a 20 nem vmi jo ötlet sztem


----------



## robi0621 (2011 Január 25)

na


----------



## yosomo (2011 Január 25)

3


----------



## robi0621 (2011 Január 25)

mind 1 szeretném használni az oldal normálisan ugy hogy megcsinálom


----------



## yosomo (2011 Január 25)

4


----------



## robi0621 (2011 Január 25)

yosomo látom te is azt csinálod


----------



## robi0621 (2011 Január 25)

nem baj van még 9


----------



## robi0621 (2011 Január 25)

nem tudtok alapokat küldeni yamahára?


----------



## yosomo (2011 Január 25)

5


----------



## robi0621 (2011 Január 25)

ha


----------



## yosomo (2011 Január 25)

6 jajaja Robi, Habar azt hisem egyser reg meg vegigcsinaltam... de sebaj...


----------



## robi0621 (2011 Január 25)




----------



## yosomo (2011 Január 25)

7 olcso jatek h***egyerekeknek...


----------



## yosomo (2011 Január 25)

8 legalabb a 20 masodperc ne lenne... igy ramegy 7 percem


----------



## robi0621 (2011 Január 25)

értem de sztem nem vmi igazságos ötlet ez a 20 hozzászólás vagy nem tom de még sehol nem taálkoztam ilyennel


----------



## yosomo (2011 Január 25)

9 de sebaj, reszelem a kormomet, es beszelek hulyesegeket...


----------



## robi0621 (2011 Január 25)

hát ez az olcso játékez kész


----------



## robi0621 (2011 Január 25)

majd hülyének néznek minket


----------



## yosomo (2011 Január 25)

10 en mar igen... egy honappal ezelott, egy masik magyar forumon... ugy latszik jol szorakoznak a magyar adminok...


----------



## robi0621 (2011 Január 25)

na még 1


----------



## robi0621 (2011 Január 25)

huuuuuuuu meg van


----------



## yosomo (2011 Január 25)

11


----------



## robi0621 (2011 Január 25)

kitudja ezek után tudok e letölteni?:


----------



## yosomo (2011 Január 25)

12


----------



## robi0621 (2011 Január 25)

na yososmo mentem megpróbálok letölteni aztán siess a 20 hozcső cső


----------



## robi0621 (2011 Január 25)

sziasztok


----------



## yosomo (2011 Január 25)

13


----------



## yosomo (2011 Január 25)

14 koszi... jo letoltest


----------



## yosomo (2011 Január 25)

14


----------



## yosomo (2011 Január 25)

15


----------



## yosomo (2011 Január 25)

16


----------



## manomancs (2011 Január 25)

hihetetlen a két gyerek mellett még így is órákba fog telni mire meglesz a 20 hozzászólás


----------



## yosomo (2011 Január 25)

17


----------



## manomancs (2011 Január 25)

látom sokan próbálkozunk


----------



## manomancs (2011 Január 25)

mindenkinek hajrá


----------



## manomancs (2011 Január 25)

megkezdem a visszaszámlálást


----------



## yosomo (2011 Január 25)

18 es manomancs, be vagy regizve mar 2 napja? mert az is feltetel


----------



## manomancs (2011 Január 25)

3, három, three.... ciril betűkkel nem tudok írni "trí"


----------



## manomancs (2011 Január 25)

már egy hete, csak nem volt időm a gyerekek mellet hozzászólni meg el is utaztunk


----------



## yosomo (2011 Január 25)

19


----------



## manomancs (2011 Január 25)

szóval már csak 2


----------



## yosomo (2011 Január 25)

20 tovabbi jo hozzaszollast mindenkinek... viszlat a forumon...


----------



## yosomo (2011 Január 25)

21 vagy megsem )


----------



## manomancs (2011 Január 25)

és ez az utolsó 1
mindenkinek kitartást és türelmet a két naphoz
szerintem szuper ez a fórum, már rengeteget bóklásztam rajta és még mindig nem fedeztem fel teljesen


----------



## tomapo (2011 Január 25)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


kiss


----------



## tomapo (2011 Január 25)

abc


----------



## manomancs (2011 Január 25)

és még egy a biztonság kedvéért, meg mert annyira belejöttem


----------



## manomancs (2011 Január 25)




----------



## somogyib (2011 Január 25)

*hozzászólás*

1


----------



## somogyib (2011 Január 25)

*hozzászólás*

2


----------



## somogyib (2011 Január 25)

*hozzászólás*

3


----------



## somogyib (2011 Január 25)

*hozzászólás*

4


----------



## somogyib (2011 Január 25)

*hozzászólás*

5


----------



## somogyib (2011 Január 25)

*hozzászólás*

6


----------



## somogyib (2011 Január 25)

*hozzászólás*

7


----------



## somogyib (2011 Január 25)

*hozzászólás*

8


----------



## somogyib (2011 Január 25)

*hozzászólás*

9


----------



## somogyib (2011 Január 25)

*hozzászólás*

10


----------



## somogyib (2011 Január 25)

*hozzászólás*

11


----------



## somogyib (2011 Január 25)

*hozzászólás*

12


----------



## somogyib (2011 Január 25)

*hozzászólás*

13


----------



## somogyib (2011 Január 25)

*hozzászólás*

14


----------



## somogyib (2011 Január 25)

*hozzászólás*

15


----------



## somogyib (2011 Január 25)

*hozzászólás*

16


----------



## somogyib (2011 Január 25)

*hozzászólás*

17


----------



## somogyib (2011 Január 25)

*hozzászólás*

18


----------



## somogyib (2011 Január 25)

*hozzászólás*

19


----------



## somogyib (2011 Január 25)

*hozzászólás*

20


----------



## somogyib (2011 Január 25)

**


----------



## calder (2011 Január 25)

21?


----------



## encikhe (2011 Január 25)

Sziasztok! én is megérkezetem, bár nem nagyon szoktam fórumozni, azért majd igyekszem


----------



## 7szkm (2011 Január 25)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg



Üdv!
Három hónapig voltam távol Garhwaltól...


----------



## 7szkm (2011 Január 25)

Ibbotsonnak nagy gyakorlata volt


----------



## 7szkm (2011 Január 25)

Akik nem ismerik a hegylakókat


----------



## 7szkm (2011 Január 25)

akárhogy is


----------



## 7szkm (2011 Január 25)

mindazonáltal


----------



## 7szkm (2011 Január 25)

a dzsungelbeli vándorlásaim


----------



## 7szkm (2011 Január 25)

Pauriba


----------



## 7szkm (2011 Január 25)

bárhogyan


----------



## 7szkm (2011 Január 25)

gyapotból


----------



## 7szkm (2011 Január 25)

korongvilág


----------



## 7szkm (2011 Január 25)

délután


----------



## 7szkm (2011 Január 25)

dobj ügyességet!


----------



## 7szkm (2011 Január 25)

-17 épelme!!!


----------



## 7szkm (2011 Január 25)

mégis


----------



## 7szkm (2011 Január 25)

15


----------



## 7szkm (2011 Január 25)

'zenhat


----------



## 7szkm (2011 Január 25)

kell ez nekem?


----------



## 7szkm (2011 Január 25)

'zennyóc


----------



## husika76 (2011 Január 25)

Sziasztok! A nyúl éve van!


----------



## 7szkm (2011 Január 25)

közel már mondta


----------



## 7szkm (2011 Január 25)

gyors üledék


----------



## MagicBogi (2011 Január 25)

7 megy a pék


----------



## MagicBogi (2011 Január 25)

8 elfogy a Hold


----------



## MagicBogi (2011 Január 25)

9 kiskredenc


----------



## MagicBogi (2011 Január 25)

10 vissza víz


----------



## MagicBogi (2011 Január 25)

tizenegy elkelt a hegy


----------



## MagicBogi (2011 Január 25)

12 kel a felhő


----------



## husika76 (2011 Január 25)

Sziasztok! Nekem sajnos nincs állatom, de a tesómnak van egy cilije. Nagyon aranyos cica.


----------



## melcsii (2011 Január 25)

Szia Encikhe, Husika! 
Üdv itt köztünk... 
Nem baj, hogy nincs állatod Husika, a lényeg, hogy ne bántsuk őket...  Vigyázzunk rájuk, és szeressük őket... 
Most értem haza a fodrásztól...


----------



## 7szkm (2011 Január 25)

él


----------



## husika76 (2011 Január 25)

Kedves melcsii!
Köszi, hogy ide lehet írni.


----------



## encikhe (2011 Január 25)

melcsii írta:


> Szia Encikhe, Husika!
> Üdv itt köztünk...
> Nem baj, hogy nincs állatod Husika, a lényeg, hogy ne bántsuk őket...  Vigyázzunk rájuk, és szeressük őket...
> Most értem haza a fodrásztól...


 
Sajna nekünk sincs állatunk, bár a gyerkőc szeretne, de hát panelben ez nem megoldható


----------



## encikhe (2011 Január 25)

Jaj majdnem elfelejtettem, mégis van állatunk, tegnapelőtt találtam pár hangyát!!!!!!


----------



## husika76 (2011 Január 25)

Ó biztos szép a hajad. Vágadtad, vagy festetted?


----------



## encikhe (2011 Január 25)

nem tudom


----------



## encikhe (2011 Január 25)

bocsi nem ide


----------



## husika76 (2011 Január 25)

Nálunk pesten esik a hó! Nálatok is esik?


----------



## husika76 (2011 Január 25)

encikhe írta:


> Sziasztok! én is megérkezetem, bár nem nagyon szoktam fórumozni, azért majd igyekszem


A fórumozásban még én is kezdő vagyok


----------



## melcsii (2011 Január 25)

Igazán nincs mit, ezt köszönni se kell...  Ez természetes... 

Encikhe, szerintem simán megoldható panelben is az állat tartása... Elmondom miért... Amikor albérletben éltünk, az társasház volt... És akkor vettünk egy hófehér perzsát... Semmi gond nem volt vele... Imádta... Azóta családi házban élünk, de a cica annyira hozzá szokott, hogy csak a lakásban van, így nem kívánkozik ki, csak az erkélyre szokott kiülni jóidőben...  Én mindig is macskapárti voltam, de minden állatot szeretek... Ezért van most is ennyi állatunk...


----------



## melcsii (2011 Január 25)

Nagyon minimál lett belőle vágva, de valójában festetni voltam, mert már 3hetes volt... Általában kéthetente járok, de múlt hetem zsúfolt volt, így akkor nem tudtam elmenni... 

Nálunk még nem esik a hó, meg szerintem ma nem is fog, majd max holnap... 

Nem baj, hogy kezdők vagytok a fórumozásban, majd belejöttök...


----------



## husika76 (2011 Január 25)

Szőke, barna, vörös vagy fekete színűre festetted be? Én már minden színt kipróbáltam, de legjobban a mellírozás tetszett. 
Most dauer van a hajamban, hát egy pár évet rám nyomott  ,de se baj.


----------



## izuk (2011 Január 25)

en is szamoljak el 20ig?


----------



## izuk (2011 Január 25)

nincs semmi otletem


----------



## melcsii (2011 Január 25)

Én már lassan 4éve tiszta szőke vagyok...  És imádom! 
És milyen színű most a hajad?
Dauert még nem próbáltam, de ültem már búra alatt 5órát, aztán 20perc se volt és kilógta magát... :S


----------



## izuk (2011 Január 25)

de az anyag az


----------



## izuk (2011 Január 25)

f


----------



## izuk (2011 Január 25)

o


----------



## izuk (2011 Január 25)

n


----------



## izuk (2011 Január 25)

t


----------



## izuk (2011 Január 25)

o


----------



## izuk (2011 Január 25)

s


----------



## izuk (2011 Január 25)

segitsetek!


----------



## izuk (2011 Január 25)

kerlek!


----------



## izuk (2011 Január 25)

nincs itt senki h beszelgessunk?


----------



## izuk (2011 Január 25)

nehéz ez az élet....


----------



## izuk (2011 Január 25)

vizsgám lesz,emberkék.


----------



## izuk (2011 Január 25)

és még el kell olvasnom:


----------



## izuk (2011 Január 25)

a Perzsákat,


----------



## izuk (2011 Január 25)

Heten Théba ellen,


----------



## izuk (2011 Január 25)

Iphigénia,


----------



## izuk (2011 Január 25)

Bakkhánsnők,


----------



## izuk (2011 Január 25)

Madarak,


----------



## izuk (2011 Január 25)

Lüszisztraté.


----------



## zsuzska28 (2011 Január 25)

Szép jó napot mindenkinek


----------



## melcsii (2011 Január 25)

Én is barna vagyok eredetileg, csak én nem szeretem...  
Hű, ez nagyon jól néz ki...  Azt hiszem megvan, hogy hétvégén mit fogok csinálni...  Köszönöm szépen!


----------



## husika76 (2011 Január 25)

Igazán nincs mit . Nekünk ízlet és nem volt nehéz megcsinálni


----------



## garfieldjr (2011 Január 25)

Szép napot mindenkinek!


----------



## garfieldjr (2011 Január 25)

unatkozom


----------



## garfieldjr (2011 Január 25)

pedig melóznom kellene


----------



## MagicBogi (2011 Január 25)

elfújt mindent egy szellő, kezdhetem a verset elölről


----------



## garfieldjr (2011 Január 25)

de nincs kedvem...


----------



## MagicBogi (2011 Január 25)

Még hét lépés és kész a mézesvész


----------



## MagicBogi (2011 Január 25)

még hat fok, hogy ne legyek ad hoc


----------



## SGSGA (2011 Január 25)

Szaisztok


----------



## MagicBogi (2011 Január 25)

most már múlik a költ és előjön a pragmatikus én
a hideg tél és a fekete éj


----------



## BooBoo80 (2011 Január 25)

Helló


----------



## BooBoo80 (2011 Január 25)

Miért pont 20?????


----------



## BooBoo80 (2011 Január 25)

Ha ilyen könnyen le lehet tudni.........


----------



## BooBoo80 (2011 Január 25)

...felesleges dumával.......


----------



## BooBoo80 (2011 Január 25)

.......értelmetlenül.......


----------



## BooBoo80 (2011 Január 25)

.....miért.......


----------



## BooBoo80 (2011 Január 25)

Nem logikus!!!


----------



## BooBoo80 (2011 Január 25)

Miért nem elég 2 ????


----------



## BooBoo80 (2011 Január 25)

Írhatnék ilyet is : jhskfbvljanékafápj


----------



## BooBoo80 (2011 Január 25)

:9:


----------



## MagicBogi (2011 Január 25)

Akár veled lehetne a kanál is
akár telet ehetne a madár is


----------



## BooBoo80 (2011 Január 25)

:88::88::88::88::88::88::88:


----------



## garfieldjr (2011 Január 25)

mert a 20 szép kerek szám...


----------



## BooBoo80 (2011 Január 25)

13


----------



## BooBoo80 (2011 Január 25)

A nulla is kerek!!!! Vagy a 8 az kétszer is!!!!!


----------



## BooBoo80 (2011 Január 25)

15 ödik!!!!! :..:


----------



## BooBoo80 (2011 Január 25)

Hihihihihih


----------



## garfieldjr (2011 Január 25)

bár akkor már lehetne 21...


----------



## BooBoo80 (2011 Január 25)

hahahahaha


----------



## garfieldjr (2011 Január 25)

vagy 1001, azért ényleg szenvedni kellene egy darabig...


----------



## BooBoo80 (2011 Január 25)

hehehehhehehehee


----------



## BooBoo80 (2011 Január 25)

:razz:


----------



## BooBoo80 (2011 Január 25)

Cukik!! 20 20 20 20 20 20 !!!!!!
Jaaaaaaa!
Jááááááá!


----------



## garfieldjr (2011 Január 25)

már csak 12


----------



## garfieldjr (2011 Január 25)

11


----------



## garfieldjr (2011 Január 25)

10


----------



## garfieldjr (2011 Január 25)

9


----------



## garfieldjr (2011 Január 25)

8


----------



## garfieldjr (2011 Január 25)

7


----------



## garfieldjr (2011 Január 25)

6


----------



## garfieldjr (2011 Január 25)

5


----------



## garfieldjr (2011 Január 25)

4


----------



## garfieldjr (2011 Január 25)

3


----------



## garfieldjr (2011 Január 25)

2


----------



## vdudas (2011 Január 25)

Sziasztok!


----------



## garfieldjr (2011 Január 25)

1 és már meg is vagyok... juhé


----------



## vdudas (2011 Január 25)

hali


----------



## vdudas (2011 Január 25)

halihó


----------



## vdudas (2011 Január 25)

hahó


----------



## vdudas (2011 Január 25)

5


----------



## vdudas (2011 Január 25)

fffff


----------



## vdudas (2011 Január 25)

Sziasztok


----------



## vdudas (2011 Január 25)

8


----------



## vdudas (2011 Január 25)

10 kell még


----------



## vdudas (2011 Január 25)

11


----------



## vdudas (2011 Január 25)

11 vagy 12?


----------



## vdudas (2011 Január 25)

12


----------



## vdudas (2011 Január 25)

13


----------



## vdudas (2011 Január 25)

14


----------



## vdudas (2011 Január 25)

15


----------



## vdudas (2011 Január 25)

16


----------



## vdudas (2011 Január 25)

17


----------



## vdudas (2011 Január 25)

18


----------



## vdudas (2011 Január 25)

mégkettő


----------



## vdudas (2011 Január 25)

egy


----------



## MagicBogi (2011 Január 25)

Lassan véget ér, egyszer véget ér
minden sötét a fény alagútjába tér


----------



## MagicBogi (2011 Január 25)

Míg a halál el nem választ körözhezünk itt még százat


----------



## MagicBogi (2011 Január 25)

1


----------



## bagnes (2011 Január 25)

*köszöntés*

Sziasztok!

Mint új felhasználó, köszöntelek Benneteket. Nagyon érdekes és hasznos dolgokat találtam itt és ezért regisztráltam .
Remélem hamar kigyűjtöm a 20 hozzászólást és élvezhetem a védett és számomra érdekes tartalmakat, anyagokat.


----------



## Tridosha (2011 Január 25)

Sziasztok, új vagyok még ezen a honlapon, de nagyok sok érdekes témát találam. Igazából az ezo filmek "tereltek"ide, eddig nem is tudtam, hogy létezik ilyen fórum


----------



## Tridosha (2011 Január 25)

3 próbálkozom.........


----------



## Moti Erzsike (2011 Január 25)

*Köszöntés az oldalon.*

Köszöntés az oldalon.


Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


----------



## ilevi75 (2011 Január 25)

Hello!

Üdv mindenkinek


----------



## ilevi75 (2011 Január 25)

Elég nehéz azt a 20 hozászolást előteremteni


----------



## ilevi75 (2011 Január 25)

remélem azért sikerülni fog


----------



## ilevi75 (2011 Január 25)

de ez még csak mindig 4


----------



## ilevi75 (2011 Január 25)

hol van meg a többi 15


----------



## ilevi75 (2011 Január 25)

köszönjük neked


----------



## ilevi75 (2011 Január 25)

na csapjunk a lovak közé


----------



## ilevi75 (2011 Január 25)

hátha össze gyűl a 20


----------



## ilevi75 (2011 Január 25)

már 9 van


----------



## ilevi75 (2011 Január 25)

és csak 10 kell még


----------



## ilevi75 (2011 Január 25)

gyerünk-gyerünk


----------



## ilevi75 (2011 Január 25)

mindent bele!


----------



## ilevi75 (2011 Január 25)

nem kell már csak 7


----------



## ilevi75 (2011 Január 25)

az utolsó körök a legnehezebbek


----------



## ilevi75 (2011 Január 25)

még mindig kell 5


----------



## ilevi75 (2011 Január 25)

már lóg a nyelvem a hajtástól


----------



## ilevi75 (2011 Január 25)

na még csak 4


----------



## ilevi75 (2011 Január 25)

azt hittem hogy nem fog össze jönni


----------



## ilevi75 (2011 Január 25)

na de már lassan a végére érek.


----------



## ilevi75 (2011 Január 25)

ÉS HURRÁ!!!! meg van az utolsó is.
Éljen a jelenléti iv


----------



## Hajni0611 (2011 Január 25)

Nagyon szépek!


----------



## poé (2011 Január 25)

Szevasztok ! Én csak most ismerkedem a rendszerrel, és azért írok , mert szeretném mielőbb megcsodálni a műveiteket . Ez csak úgy lehetséges ha legalább 20 hozzászólásom van ?


----------



## dav123 (2011 Január 25)

a


----------



## dav123 (2011 Január 25)

s


----------



## dav123 (2011 Január 25)

3


----------



## dav123 (2011 Január 25)

4


----------



## dav123 (2011 Január 25)

5


----------



## dav123 (2011 Január 25)

6


----------



## dav123 (2011 Január 25)

7


----------



## dav123 (2011 Január 25)

8


----------



## dav123 (2011 Január 25)

h


----------



## Hajni0611 (2011 Január 25)

Nagyon jók!


----------



## dav123 (2011 Január 25)

r


----------



## dav123 (2011 Január 25)

e


----------



## dav123 (2011 Január 25)

m


----------



## dav123 (2011 Január 25)

x


----------



## shaw-007 (2011 Január 25)

*Hány hozzászólás kell!*



Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


Hellő Melitta!
A nevem alatt már láttam egy 21-es számot, még sem látom a csatolt file-okat. Azt írja: nincs 20 hozzászólásom!
Most mit tegyek?


----------



## shaw-007 (2011 Január 25)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


Helló!

Miért nem látom a csatolt file-okat?

Segítségét kérem!


----------



## zsombi87 (2011 Január 25)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


yut7tgqwewzwwwwrxw4ftfffffffffffffff


----------



## gallileo (2011 Január 25)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


 Köszi szépen!


----------



## gallileo (2011 Január 25)

gallileo írta:


> Köszi szépen!


 Legyen 2


----------



## gallileo (2011 Január 25)

gallileo írta:


> legyen 2


 3


----------



## gallileo (2011 Január 25)

hajrá


----------



## gallileo (2011 Január 25)

sziasztok


----------



## gallileo (2011 Január 25)

8


----------



## gallileo (2011 Január 25)

9


----------



## gallileo (2011 Január 25)

10


----------



## gallileo (2011 Január 25)

11


----------



## gallileo (2011 Január 25)

12


----------



## gallileo (2011 Január 25)

13


----------



## gallileo (2011 Január 25)

14


----------



## gallileo (2011 Január 25)

15


----------



## gallileo (2011 Január 25)

16


----------



## gallileo (2011 Január 25)

17


----------



## gallileo (2011 Január 25)

18


----------



## gallileo (2011 Január 25)

19


----------



## gallileo (2011 Január 25)

20


----------



## gallileo (2011 Január 25)

21


----------



## gallileo (2011 Január 25)

hajrá


----------



## melcsii (2011 Január 25)

Ne haragudj, egész délután lótás-futás volt... Most estünk haza... Nagyon guszta mind a kettő... A pizzásat fogom megcsinálni a hétvégén...  Már beígértem...


----------



## Ildikod (2011 Január 25)

Sziasztok
Szia Melcsi
Jó sűrű napjaim voltak,ezért egy kicsit kimaradtam az itteni dumcsiból.
Most meg alig töltötte be az oldalt,sajnos.
Én is szőke vagyok barna melírral.Eredetileg barna.Én azért kezdtem festetni a hajam mert így jobb a tartása.
Itt megint esik a hó,de délelőtt annyira szépen sütött a nap hogy tiszta nyári hangulatom lett.


----------



## husika76 (2011 Január 25)

Nem haragszom  . Első a család. Biztosan örülni fognak a pizzának.


----------



## josyka (2011 Január 25)

szia 1


----------



## josyka (2011 Január 25)

szia 2


----------



## josyka (2011 Január 25)

szioka 3


----------



## josyka (2011 Január 25)

szia 4


----------



## josyka (2011 Január 25)

szeva 5


----------



## josyka (2011 Január 25)

hello 6


----------



## josyka (2011 Január 25)

még 13


----------



## josyka (2011 Január 25)

és 12


----------



## josyka (2011 Január 25)

a 11,


----------



## josyka (2011 Január 25)

na és itt a 10


----------



## josyka (2011 Január 25)

és még9


----------



## josyka (2011 Január 25)

8


----------



## josyka (2011 Január 25)

és 7


----------



## josyka (2011 Január 25)

a 6.dik


----------



## josyka (2011 Január 25)

5 a nyerö


----------



## josyka (2011 Január 25)

na még egy párat


----------



## Ildikod (2011 Január 25)

Most látom milyen finomságról van szó
Én is szoktam pizzát sütni nagyon szeretjük.
Na és a nudliCsak sajnos ehhez több idő kell,amiben nagy hiányom van


----------



## josyka (2011 Január 25)

3,


----------



## josyka (2011 Január 25)

na még 2


----------



## josyka (2011 Január 25)

és még egy


----------



## josyka (2011 Január 25)

hurrráááááááááááááá!!!!


----------



## josyka (2011 Január 25)

remélem most már teljes vagyok


----------



## Reralle (2011 Január 25)

halihó


----------



## josyka (2011 Január 25)

hát eddig még nem sikerült


----------



## Reralle (2011 Január 25)

kész a 20 hozzászólás, már elég régen regisztráltam, de nem tudok letölteni!


----------



## AzAntu (2011 Január 25)

bocsi


----------



## AzAntu (2011 Január 25)

de


----------



## AzAntu (2011 Január 25)

kéne


----------



## naptej (2011 Január 25)

én is köszönöm a lehetőséget


----------



## melcsii (2011 Január 25)

Szia Ildi! 
Itt nem esik a hó, de tuti jön valamilyen front, mert nagyon fáj a fejem... Tény, a mai idegeskedés sem segít ezen a téren... :S 
Az jó, ha sűrű napjaid vannak... Hisz ez azt jelenti, hogy van mit csinálni...  Én szeretem az ilyen napokat...


----------



## AzAntu (2011 Január 25)

sürgősen


----------



## AzAntu (2011 Január 25)

letöltenem


----------



## naptej (2011 Január 25)

bocsi


----------



## naptej (2011 Január 25)

de


----------



## AzAntu (2011 Január 25)

innen


----------



## AzAntu (2011 Január 25)

szallagavatóhoz


----------



## AzAntu (2011 Január 25)

valamit


----------



## AzAntu (2011 Január 25)

nagyon


----------



## melcsii (2011 Január 25)

Óóóóó, hogyne örülnének... Bélpoklosak... 
Nudlival az a gondom, hogy mindig röhögnöm kell, ha meghallom ezt a szót, mert az én drága jó Apukám mindig csak úgy emlegeti, hogy "apró kis [email protected]ák"     
Szóval ez nálunk annyira nem megy...


----------



## FatuHiva (2011 Január 25)

Sziasztok!
Én is nagyon szeretnék már letölteni, de bazi nehezen jön össze ez a 20 hsz.
De biztos van értelme ennek... bár tudnám mi


----------



## AzAntu (2011 Január 25)

fontos


----------



## AzAntu (2011 Január 25)

lenne


----------



## AzAntu (2011 Január 25)

mert


----------



## AzAntu (2011 Január 25)

bajban


----------



## AzAntu (2011 Január 25)

van


----------



## AzAntu (2011 Január 25)

az


----------



## AzAntu (2011 Január 25)

osztályom


----------



## AzAntu (2011 Január 25)

mert minden


----------



## AzAntu (2011 Január 25)

az utolsó


----------



## Szilvi0091 (2011 Január 25)

123


----------



## AzAntu (2011 Január 25)

pillanatban


----------



## AzAntu (2011 Január 25)

romlik el


----------



## Szilvi0091 (2011 Január 25)

1


----------



## Szilvi0091 (2011 Január 25)

2


----------



## Szilvi0091 (2011 Január 25)

3


----------



## Szilvi0091 (2011 Január 25)

4


----------



## Szilvi0091 (2011 Január 25)

5


----------



## Szilvi0091 (2011 Január 25)

6


----------



## Szilvi0091 (2011 Január 25)

7


----------



## Szilvi0091 (2011 Január 25)

8


----------



## Szilvi0091 (2011 Január 25)

9


----------



## Szilvi0091 (2011 Január 25)

10


----------



## Szilvi0091 (2011 Január 25)

11


----------



## Szilvi0091 (2011 Január 25)

12


----------



## Szilvi0091 (2011 Január 25)

13


----------



## Szilvi0091 (2011 Január 25)

14


----------



## Szilvi0091 (2011 Január 25)

15


----------



## Attila51 (2011 Január 25)

Jelen:..: - Attila - vagyok Sydney-bôl.
Új tag. Köszöntök mindenkit.


----------



## Ildikod (2011 Január 25)

Melcsi papád vicces ember

Ikrek jegyű vagyok így ha nem lenne mit csinálnom akkor is alakítok valamit
Jaj a fejfájást nagyon nem szeretem-persze ki szereti
Ritkán jön rám szerencsére.
Azt hiszem megyek is aludni,mert reggel kelni kell.
Jó éjszakát szép álmokat


----------



## Attila51 (2011 Január 25)

Gyermekkorom kedvenc filmjét keresem ( vágyom utána...)
Címe: Úton hazafelé kutyusokkal és a cicával.


----------



## Attila51 (2011 Január 25)

No meg persze a film második részét is keresem. Unokáimmal szeretném megismertetni ezeket a filmeket, ha lehetséges.


----------



## Attila51 (2011 Január 25)

Mi újság odaát Kanadában?


----------



## Attila51 (2011 Január 25)

Biztosan van néhány kedves ismerôsöm is itt.


----------



## Attila51 (2011 Január 25)

Csak nem tudunk egymásról


----------



## Attila51 (2011 Január 25)

1


----------



## Attila51 (2011 Január 25)

2


----------



## Attila51 (2011 Január 25)

3


----------



## Attila51 (2011 Január 25)

4 plagizálok


----------



## Attila51 (2011 Január 25)

5


----------



## Attila51 (2011 Január 25)

6


----------



## Attila51 (2011 Január 25)

7


----------



## Attila51 (2011 Január 25)

8


----------



## melcsii (2011 Január 25)

Tudom...  Vannak baromi jó beszólásai...  
Én állandó fejfájós vagyok... Csak akkor veszek be gyógyszert, ha már 10.órája fáj a fejem... Nem vagyok híve a műanyagoknak...
Jó éjszakát, szép álmokat!


----------



## Attila51 (2011 Január 25)

9


----------



## Attila51 (2011 Január 25)

10


----------



## Attila51 (2011 Január 25)

11


----------



## Attila51 (2011 Január 25)

12


----------



## Attila51 (2011 Január 25)

13


----------



## Attila51 (2011 Január 25)

14


----------



## Attila51 (2011 Január 25)

15


----------



## Attila51 (2011 Január 25)

16


----------



## barcs87 (2011 Január 25)

Sziasztok
Üdvözlök Mindenkit!


----------



## barcs87 (2011 Január 25)

Lenne egy kérdésem.


----------



## barcs87 (2011 Január 25)

3.


----------



## barcs87 (2011 Január 25)

5.


----------



## barcs87 (2011 Január 25)

7


----------



## afrob (2011 Január 25)

*Húsz Hozzászólás*

Először is nagy tapsot Melittának!


----------



## barcs87 (2011 Január 25)

8


----------



## afrob (2011 Január 25)

Másodszor a fórum létrehozóinak!


----------



## barcs87 (2011 Január 25)

9


----------



## afrob (2011 Január 25)

Harmadszor a Google keresőoptimalizálásának!


----------



## barcs87 (2011 Január 25)

10


----------



## barcs87 (2011 Január 25)

11


----------



## barcs87 (2011 Január 25)

12


----------



## barcs87 (2011 Január 25)

13


----------



## afrob (2011 Január 25)

Negyedszer az ide feltöltött használható anyagok szerzőinek!


----------



## barcs87 (2011 Január 25)

14


----------



## afrob (2011 Január 25)

Ötödször a ritkaságoknak! Hurrá!


----------



## barcs87 (2011 Január 25)

15


----------



## afrob (2011 Január 25)

Hatodszor...kezdődjön a visszaszámlálás! XD


----------



## barcs87 (2011 Január 25)

16


----------



## afrob (2011 Január 25)

14


----------



## barcs87 (2011 Január 25)

17


----------



## afrob (2011 Január 25)

13


----------



## barcs87 (2011 Január 25)

5


----------



## afrob (2011 Január 25)

12


----------



## afrob (2011 Január 25)

11


----------



## barcs87 (2011 Január 25)

Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarhhhammmmeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!


----------



## afrob (2011 Január 25)

10


----------



## barcs87 (2011 Január 25)

40000


----------



## afrob (2011 Január 25)

9


----------



## barcs87 (2011 Január 25)

Gotrek


----------



## barcs87 (2011 Január 25)

Felix


----------



## afrob (2011 Január 25)

8


----------



## afrob (2011 Január 25)

7


----------



## afrob (2011 Január 25)

6


----------



## afrob (2011 Január 25)

5


----------



## afrob (2011 Január 25)

4


----------



## afrob (2011 Január 25)

3


----------



## afrob (2011 Január 25)

2


----------



## afrob (2011 Január 25)

1


----------



## afrob (2011 Január 25)

juppijééééééééééééééééééééééééééééééééééééééééééééééééééééééééééééééééééééééééééééééééééééééééééééééééééééééééééééééééééééééééééééééééééééééééééééééééééééééééééééééééééééééééééééééééééééééééééééééééééééééééééééééééééééééééééééééééééééé


----------



## afrob (2011 Január 25)

oh je


----------



## tibikee30 (2011 Január 26)

alim írta:


> Vannak ingyenes versenyek, de ott elveszik a játék egyik szépsége: a tét.




nagyszeru


----------



## tibikee30 (2011 Január 26)

ceee87 írta:


> na nézzük


jaja


----------



## tibikee30 (2011 Január 26)

ceee87 írta:


> na nézzük


jaja


----------



## tibikee30 (2011 Január 26)

ceee87 írta:


> rem megéri


tuti meg


----------



## tibikee30 (2011 Január 26)

komonyi30 írta:


> vagy hova kell 20 hozzásziolás?????????


ide


----------



## tibikee30 (2011 Január 26)

ceee87 írta:


> rem megéri


ez jo


----------



## tibikee30 (2011 Január 26)

horvathc írta:


> szia!
> 
> Pokerstrategy
> itt kaphatsz ingyen 50$-t az általad válaszott terembe, és azzal elkezdhetsz játszani.
> ...


7


----------



## tibikee30 (2011 Január 26)

ceee87 írta:


> nem tudod letölteni a filet?


8


----------



## tibikee30 (2011 Január 26)

komonyi30 írta:


> vagy hova kell 20 hozzásziolás?????????


9


----------



## tibikee30 (2011 Január 26)

horvathc írta:


> szia!
> 
> Pokerstrategy
> itt kaphatsz ingyen 50$-t az általad válaszott terembe, és azzal elkezdhetsz játszani.
> ...


10


----------



## tibikee30 (2011 Január 26)

komonyi30 írta:


> vagy hova kell 20 hozzásziolás?????????


11


----------



## tibikee30 (2011 Január 26)

horvathc írta:


> szia!
> 
> Pokerstrategy
> itt kaphatsz ingyen 50$-t az általad válaszott terembe, és azzal elkezdhetsz játszani.
> ...


12


----------



## tibikee30 (2011 Január 26)

geniva írta:


> van olyan is, ahol vannak ingyenes versenyek?


1
3


----------



## tibikee30 (2011 Január 26)

horvathc írta:


> szia!
> 
> Pokerstrategy
> itt kaphatsz ingyen 50$-t az általad válaszott terembe, és azzal elkezdhetsz játszani.
> ...


14


----------



## tibikee30 (2011 Január 26)

euler1974 írta:


> én csak akkor nézek pókert a tv-ben, ha gyuri bácsi közvetíti. (akár klárikával, akár nélküle.) pókerezni szerintem se tud, de betegre röhögöm magam rajta.


14


----------



## tibikee30 (2011 Január 26)

geniva írta:


> van olyan is, ahol vannak ingyenes versenyek?


15


----------



## tibikee30 (2011 Január 26)

melitta írta:


> a pokerverseny részleteiről!
> Július 2.-án kerül megrendezésre az első selejtező és 12.-én a döntő!helyszín: Casino glob royal
> cím: 1036 budapest, csemete u. 5.(kolozsy tér)
> plusz, minusz két nappal számolhatnak a versenyzők a jelentkezők számától függően!
> ...


16


----------



## tibikee30 (2011 Január 26)

euler1974 írta:


> én csak akkor nézek pókert a tv-ben, ha gyuri bácsi közvetíti. (akár klárikával, akár nélküle.) pókerezni szerintem se tud, de betegre röhögöm magam rajta.


17


----------



## tibikee30 (2011 Január 26)

horvathc írta:


> abban egyetértek, hogy nem az ingyenes játékokon lehet jól megtanulni, de valahol el kell kezdeni. és aki nincs bő lére eresztve, hát annak csak ez van, no meg az ingyen kezdő tőkés ajánlatok.
> 
> ha valakti még érdekel a poker strategy 50$ kezdőtőkéje, regisztrálj: http://hu.pokerstrategy.com/ua25v6


18


----------



## tibikee30 (2011 Január 26)

euler1974 írta:


> én csak akkor nézek pókert a tv-ben, ha gyuri bácsi közvetíti. (akár klárikával, akár nélküle.) pókerezni szerintem se tud, de betegre röhögöm magam rajta.


19


----------



## tibikee30 (2011 Január 26)

horvathc írta:


> szia!
> 
> Pokerstrategy
> itt kaphatsz ingyen 50$-t az általad válaszott terembe, és azzal elkezdhetsz játszani.
> ...


20


----------



## urvalda (2011 Január 26)

jó éjszakát


----------



## urvalda (2011 Január 26)

legközelebb ügyesebb leszek


----------



## naptej (2011 Január 26)

nekem


----------



## naptej (2011 Január 26)

már


----------



## naptej (2011 Január 26)

eltelt


----------



## naptej (2011 Január 26)

4


----------



## naptej (2011 Január 26)

8


----------



## naptej (2011 Január 26)

óra


----------



## naptej (2011 Január 26)

amióta


----------



## naptej (2011 Január 26)

regisztráltam


----------



## naptej (2011 Január 26)

erre


----------



## naptej (2011 Január 26)

a


----------



## naptej (2011 Január 26)

fórumra


----------



## naptej (2011 Január 26)

és


----------



## naptej (2011 Január 26)

mégsem


----------



## naptej (2011 Január 26)

engedi


----------



## naptej (2011 Január 26)

hogy


----------



## naptej (2011 Január 26)

letöltsem


----------



## naptej (2011 Január 26)

amit


----------



## naptej (2011 Január 26)

szeretnék


----------



## naptej (2011 Január 26)

még


----------



## naptej (2011 Január 26)

pár:sad:


----------



## naptej (2011 Január 26)

hozzászólás:9:


----------



## naptej (2011 Január 26)

hiányzikkiss


----------



## naptej (2011 Január 26)

állítólag....


----------



## bagnes (2011 Január 26)

Jó reggelt mindenkinek ebben a gyönyörű hóesében!


----------



## husika76 (2011 Január 26)

Szép napot nektek!
Melcsii tényleg vicces az apukád.


----------



## melcsii (2011 Január 26)

Szép napot Husika!  
Milyen idő van nálatok? Én reménykedem benne, hogy itt kisüt a nap...


----------



## husika76 (2011 Január 26)

melcsii írta:


> Szép napot Husika!
> Milyen idő van nálatok? Én reménykedem benne, hogy itt kisüt a nap...


Nálunk szép nagy hó van, de nincs nagyon hideg.


----------



## husika76 (2011 Január 26)

husika76 írta:


> Nálunk szép nagy hó van, de nincs nagyon hideg.


Közben eszembe jutott, hogy a páromnak kutyája van. Az a baj, hogy félek tőle, vagyis mindn kutyától.


----------



## melcsii (2011 Január 26)

Én már havat nem akarok... Eddig nem volt, akkor ezután már ne legyen...  
Tudnék még aludni...


----------



## husika76 (2011 Január 26)

husika76 írta:


> Közben eszembe jutott, hogy a páromnak kutyája van. Az a baj, hogy félek tőle, vagyis minden kutyától.


Szerinted, mit csináljak, hogy a kutyi ne érezze a félelmem.


----------



## husika76 (2011 Január 26)

melcsii írta:


> Én már havat nem akarok... Eddig nem volt, akkor ezután már ne legyen...
> Tudnék még aludni...


Ha van lehetőséged aludj. Sajnos nem süt a nap, szomorú az idő.


----------



## cheese90 (2011 Január 26)

Helló


----------



## cheese90 (2011 Január 26)

még 18 hsz


----------



## husika76 (2011 Január 26)

Ma sütöttem teasütit, volt ami megégett


----------



## cheese90 (2011 Január 26)

16


----------



## cheese90 (2011 Január 26)

mármint 17


----------



## melcsii (2011 Január 26)

Próbálj nagyon lassan közeledni felé... Fogd vissza a félelmed, nyiss a kutya felé úgy, hogy felé tartod a kezed... Ő majd oda fog menni megszagolni, ha ezt megtette, egész addig ne csinálj semmit, akkor majd tolni fogja feléd a fejét, akkor egy kicsit a fejét, és a füle tövét vakargasd meg... Ez sokat szokott segíteni, de a lényeg!!!, hogy egész addig ne nyúlj tovább, míg ő nem végzett a szaglászással...


----------



## cheese90 (2011 Január 26)

szépen esik nálunk


----------



## cheese90 (2011 Január 26)

na


----------



## melcsii (2011 Január 26)

Lenne lehetőségem, de egy csomó dolgom lesz még délelőtt... Így inkább nem akarok... Meg nem is tudok napközben aludni... Ha én alszom napközben, akkor tuti beteg leszek... Az pedig nem jó... 
Milyen teasütit csináltál?


----------



## piros55 (2011 Január 26)

*Sziasztok !*


----------



## cheese90 (2011 Január 26)

még pár


----------



## cheese90 (2011 Január 26)

aki


----------



## cheese90 (2011 Január 26)

másnak


----------



## cheese90 (2011 Január 26)

vermet


----------



## cheese90 (2011 Január 26)

ás


----------



## cheese90 (2011 Január 26)

maga


----------



## cheese90 (2011 Január 26)

esik


----------



## Noszteo (2011 Január 26)

Hát ha ez kell. köszi


----------



## husika76 (2011 Január 26)

melcsii írta:


> Próbálj nagyon lassan közeledni felé... Fogd vissza a félelmed, nyiss a kutya felé úgy, hogy felé tartod a kezed... Ő majd oda fog menni megszagolni, ha ezt megtette, egész addig ne csinálj semmit, akkor majd tolni fogja feléd a fejét, akkor egy kicsit a fejét, és a füle tövét vakargasd meg... Ez sokat szokott segíteni, de a lényeg!!!, hogy egész addig ne nyúlj tovább, míg ő nem végzett a szaglászással...


Köszönöm a tanácsot, remélem sikerül a barátság


----------



## melcsii (2011 Január 26)

Igazán nincs mit...  Ha segíthettem, akkor nagyon örülök...  
A lényeg: bízz magadban, és a kutyában is...


----------



## cheese90 (2011 Január 26)

bele


----------



## cheese90 (2011 Január 26)

na még


----------



## gotzj (2011 Január 26)

Új tag vagyok. Üdvözlet mindenkinek!


----------



## husika76 (2011 Január 26)

melcsii írta:


> Igazán nincs mit...  Ha segíthettem, akkor nagyon örülök...
> A lényeg: bízz magadban, és a kutyában is...


Igyekszem bízni!
A süti viszont nem túl finom  megkostóltam.


----------



## gagadu (2011 Január 26)

Csicseriborsó, bab, lencse,
Fekete szemű menyecske,
Ne menj haza este,
Mert megdöf a kecske,
Pattantyú.


----------



## melcsii (2011 Január 26)

Igazán nincs mit...  Ezt legelőször egy hideg téli estére csináltam forralt bor mellé, mikor összeröffentünk a Csajokkal... Ott nagy sikert aratott, aztán csináltam itthonra is... Itthon is nagy sikert aratott... Így most már nyugodt szívvel merem Neked/tek is ajánlani...


----------



## gagadu (2011 Január 26)

Csipkefa bimbója
kihajlott az útra.
Rida rida bom bom bom,
kihajlott az útra.

Arra ment Jánoska
szakajt egyet róla. 
Rida rida bom bom bom,
szakajt egyet róla.


----------



## gagadu (2011 Január 26)

Virágéknál ég a világ,
Sütik már a rántott békát.
Zimmezum, zimmezum,
Rece fice bum-bum-bum.

Bíró Marcsa odakapott, 
Békacombot ropogtatott,
Zimmezum, zimmezum,
Rece fice bum-bum-bum.

Puskás Gábor késôn futott,
Neki csak a füle jutott.
Zimmezum, zimmezum,
Rece fice bum-bum-bum.


----------



## gagadu (2011 Január 26)

Egyél libám, egyél már, nézd a napot, lemegy már!
Éjfél tájban, nyolc órára,
Esti harangszóra. Hipp, hopp, hopp.


----------



## gagadu (2011 Január 26)

Aki nem lép egyszerre,
Nem kap rétest estére.
Pedig a rétes igen jó,
Katonának az való.


----------



## gagadu (2011 Január 26)

Hoc, hoc, katona, 
ketten ülünk egy lóra, 
harmadik a csikóra, 
úgy megyünk a vásárra.


----------



## gagadu (2011 Január 26)

Csip, csip, csóka,
vak varjúcska,
komámasszony kéreti a szekerét,
nem adhatom oda,
tyúkok ülnek rajta,
hess, hess, hess!


----------



## gagadu (2011 Január 26)

Szita, szita, szolgáló, 
Van-e liszted eladó, 
Van lisztem, de nem jó, 
Beléesett a pondró.


----------



## gagadu (2011 Január 26)

Erre csörög a dió,
Arra meg a mogyoró.


----------



## gagadu (2011 Január 26)

Megy az úton a katona,
zúg a vihar, fúj a szél,
zúg-búg, fúj a szél,
a katona sose fél. 

Mitől félne? Kezibe kard,
gonoszoknak odavág,
dirr-durr, odavág,
sose bántsák a hazát.


----------



## gagadu (2011 Január 26)

Köszöntünk szép kikelet,
Ragyogjál a föld felett.
Áraszd meleg sugarad,
Hozzál termő szép nyarat.
Epret, mézet, szép virágot,
Embereknek boldogságot.


----------



## gagadu (2011 Január 26)

Tapsifüles nyuszikának
Igen sok a dolga,
Piros tojást, hímestojást
Szerte-széjjel hordja.
Hordjad, hordjad kis nyuszikám,
Kéket is, sárgát is!
Nekem is van egy kosaram,
Belefér még száz is.


----------



## gagadu (2011 Január 26)

Felmászott a nyúl a fára,
Csizmát húzott a lábára.
Kalapot meg a fejére,
Ne süssön nap a szemébe.


----------



## gagadu (2011 Január 26)

Édesanyám,
virágosat álmodtam,
napraforgó
virág voltam álmomban,
édesanyám,
te meg fényes nap voltál,
napkeltétől
napnyugtáig ragyogtál.


----------



## gagadu (2011 Január 26)

Cifra palota, 
Zöld az ablaka, 
Gyere ki te tubarózsa, 
Vár a viola. 

Kicsi vagyok én, 
Majd megnövök én, 
Esztendőre vagy kettőre 
Nagylány leszek én.


----------



## gagadu (2011 Január 26)

Csigabiga, gyere ki,
Ég a házad ideki.
Kapsz tejet, vajat,
Holnapra is marad.


----------



## gagadu (2011 Január 26)

Ég a gyertya, ég,
El ne aludjék,
Aki lángot látni akar,
Mind leguggoljék!


----------



## gagadu (2011 Január 26)

Ha én cica volnék,
Száz egeret fognék,
De én cica nem vagyok,
Egeret se foghatok.


----------



## gagadu (2011 Január 26)

Tekeredik a kígyó, rétes akar lenni,
tekeredik a rétes, kígyó akar lenni.


----------



## gagadu (2011 Január 26)

Egy – megérett a meggy,
Kettő – csipkebokor vessző,
Három – te vagy az én párom,
Négy – te kis leány hová mégy,
Öt – érik a tök,
Hat – hasad a pad,
Hét – zsemlét süt a pék,
Nyolc – üres a polc,
Kilenc – kis Ferenc,
Tíz – tiszta víz,
Ha nem tiszta, vidd vissza,
Majd a cica megissza.


----------



## 88eni88 (2011 Január 26)

Sziasztok!

Vass Albert [FONT=Georgia, Times New Roman, Times, serif]*Üzenet haza *[/FONT] 


[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif]Üzenem az otthoni hegyeknek:
a csillagok járása változó.
És törvényei vannak a szeleknek,
esőnek, hónak, fellegeknek
és nincsen ború, örökkévaló.
A víz szalad, a kő marad,
a kő marad.[/FONT]


----------



## 88eni88 (2011 Január 26)

[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif]Üzenem a földnek: csak teremjen,
ha sáska rágja is le a vetést.
Ha vakond túrja is a gyökeret.
A világ fölött őrködik a Rend
s nem vész magja a nemes gabonának,
de híre sem lesz egykor a csalánnak;
az idő lemarja a gyomokat.
A víz szalad, a kő marad,
a kő marad. [/FONT]


----------



## 88eni88 (2011 Január 26)

[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif]Üzenem az erdőnek: ne féljen,
ha csattog is a baltások hada.
Mert erősebb a baltánál a fa
s a vérző csonkból virradó tavaszra
új erdő sarjad győzedelmesen.
S még mindig lesznek fák, mikor a rozsda
a gyilkos vasat rég felfalta már
s a sújtó kéz is szent jóvátétellel
hasznos anyaggá vált a föld alatt...
A víz szalad, a kő marad,
a kő marad. [/FONT]


----------



## 88eni88 (2011 Január 26)

[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif]Üzenem a háznak, mely fölnevelt:
ha egyenlővé teszik is a földdel,
nemzedékek őrváltásain
jönnek majd újra boldog építők
és kiássák a fundamentumot
s az erkölcs ősi, hófehér kövére
emelnek falat, tetőt, templomot.[/FONT]


----------



## 88eni88 (2011 Január 26)

[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif]Jön ezer új Kőmíves Kelemen,
ki nem hamuval és nem embervérrel
köti meg a békesség falát,
de szenteltvízzel és búzakenyérrel
és épít régi kőből új hazát.
Üzenem a háznak, mely fölnevelt:
a fundamentom Istentől való
és Istentől való az akarat,
mely újra építi a falakat.
A víz szalad, a kő marad,
a kő marad. [/FONT]


----------



## 88eni88 (2011 Január 26)

[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif]És üzenem a volt barátaimnak,
kik megtagadják ma a nevemet:
ha fordul egyet újra a kerék,
én akkor is a barátjok leszek
és nem lesz bosszú, gyűlölet, harag.
Kezet nyújtunk egymásnak és megyünk
és leszünk Egy Cél és Egy Akarat:
a víz szalad, de a kő marad,
a kő marad. [/FONT]


----------



## 88eni88 (2011 Január 26)

[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif]És üzenem mindenkinek,
testvérnek, rokonnak, idegennek,
gonosznak, jónak, hűségesnek és alávalónak,
annak, akit a fájás űz és annak,
kinek kezéhez vércseppek tapadnak:
vigyázzatok és imádkozzatok!
Valahol fönt a magos ég alatt
mozdulnak már lassan a csillagok
a s víz szalad és csak a kő marad,
a kő marad. [/FONT]


----------



## 88eni88 (2011 Január 26)

[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif]Maradnak az igazak és a jók.
A tiszták és békességesek.
Erdők, hegyek, tanok és emberek.
Jól gondolja meg, ki mit cselekszik![/FONT]


----------



## 88eni88 (2011 Január 26)

[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif]Likasszák már az égben fönt a rostát
s a csillagok tengelyét olajozzák
szorgalmas angyalok.
És lészen csillagfordulás megint
és miként hirdeti a Biblia:
megméretik az embernek fia
s ki mint vetett, azonképpen arat.
Mert elfut a víz és csak a kő marad,
de a kő marad.[/FONT]


----------



## Trisundari (2011 Január 26)

Sziasztok, én is most létem be, üdvözlök mindenkit!


----------



## 88eni88 (2011 Január 26)

*Wass Albert: A bujdosó imája*

Uram, ki fönt az égben
lakozol a fényességben,
gyújtsd föl szent tüzedet
az emberek szívében.

Az emberek agyára
áraszd el bölcsességed.
Értsék meg valahára
mi végből van az élet.

Arasznyi kis idő csak,
mely ajtódig vezet.
De előre csak a jó visz,
a gonosz vissza vet.

Legyen megint az ember
képedre alkotott!
Utálja meg már egyszer
mit maga alkotott.


----------



## 88eni88 (2011 Január 26)

Romlandó kincsekért
ne törje magát senki.
Igyekezzék helyettök
jobb kincseket szerezni.

Jó tettek nyugalmát.
Derűt és békességet.
Mit el nem fúj az orkán
s rontó tűz meg nem éget.

Gőgből és gyűlöletből
mindent, mit föltalált:
vedd ki Uram kezéből
a keserű pohárt.

Rémségek éjszakáját
váltsad föl virradatra.
Az emberi világot
szebbre és igazabbra.

Hogy törvények közt az első
a szeretet legyen.
Üljön jóindulat
a kormányszékeken.

Az igazság előtt
hajoljon meg a fegyver
s élhessen szabadon
e földön minden ember.

És legyen egy akol.
És egy legyen a pásztor.
Növelj pásztorbotot
virágzó rózsafából.

S ha mindeneket szépen
elrendeztél ekképpen:
a népek közt, Uram
nekem is van egy népem.

Ha érdemét kegyednek
a szenvedéssel méred,
úgy egynek sincsen annyi
szent jussa, mint e népnek.


----------



## 88eni88 (2011 Január 26)

Mások bűnéért is
őt verte ostorod.
Sok súlyos nagy keresztet
szó nélkül hordozott.

Legjobb fiait vitte
mindég a Golgotára
s jótettének soha,
csak bűnének volt ára.

Uram, adj békességet
a Kárpátok között!
Sehol még földet annyi
könny s vér nem öntözött.

Sehol még annyi színes
nagy álom nem fakadt
s árvábbak prófétáid
sehol sem voltanak.


----------



## DonL (2011 Január 26)

ok!


----------



## 88eni88 (2011 Január 26)

Sehol annyi virág
és sehol annyi bánat.
Szeresd jobban, Uram,
az én szegény hazámat!

Bár megtagadta tőlem
a békét s kenyeret:
engem sújtasz, Uram,
amikor őt vered.

Mert népem. Fajtám. Vérem!
Fájdalma bennem ég!
Szánd meg Uram Isten
Attila nemzetét.

Adj békés aratást
sok vérvetés nyomán.
Nyugodjék meg kezed
gondverte otthonán.

S ha áldásod e földön
elért kicsinyt, nagyot:
jussak eszedbe én is,
ki bujdosó vagyok.


----------



## DonL (2011 Január 26)

Jó!


----------



## 88eni88 (2011 Január 26)

A Kárpátok alatt,
ahol apáim éltek,
rendelj ki nekem is
egy csöndes menedéket.

Csak akkora legyen, hogy
elférjek én s a béke.
Nézzen az ablakom
patakra, fára, rétre.

Kenyér mellé naponta
jusson egy szál virág
s láthassam, amint Téged
dicsér egy új világ...

Uram, ki fönt az égben
lakozol fényességben,
hallgasd meg kegyesen,
hallgasd meg könyörgésem.

(Bajorerdő, 1947)


----------



## 88eni88 (2011 Január 26)

*Reményik Sándor: Nem nyugszunk bele! *

Téli szél a tar gallyakat fújja 
Mint az Isten égre tartott ujja 
Mint megcsúfolt, kikacagott álom 
Állunk egyedül a nagy világon. 

Elvették s most véle nagyra vannak 
Törött véres kardját a magyarnak. 
De még minden nép a sírját ássa 
Van szava, hogy világgá kiáltsa 

Csak mi, csak mi ne verjük kebelünk 
Csak mi, csak mi emeljük fel fejünk. 
Tiporhatják szûz tiszta igazunk 
Csak mi, csak mi ne hagyjuk el magunk. 

De hirdessük gúzsba kötött kézzel 
Sebes ajkkal, lázadó vérrel 
Idézve menny, pokol hatalmait 
Hogy béke nincs, hogy béke nincsen itt.


----------



## 88eni88 (2011 Január 26)

Kezünk bár nem pihen a kardvason 
A szíveinkben nem lesz nyugalom. 
Jöhetnek jövõ századok s megint 
Csak felszakadnak régi sebeink. 

E sebek és e fájdalom örök. 
Ettõl vonaglik minden magyar rög 
Ettõl vérez ki majd nyomunkba hág 
Ettõl nem gyógyulnak az unokák. 

Tátra erdõk ettõl zúgnak-búgnak 
Ettõl reszket lelke minden zugnak 
Puha szívek kõvé ettõl vállnak 
Kemény kövek élõ szívként fájnak. 

Amíg élünk ettõl fájunk, égünk 
Sírban ettõl nem lesz pihenésünk 
Ettõl szorul a kezünk ökölbe 
Ettõl sír a gyermek anyaölben.


----------



## poé (2011 Január 26)

Szevasztok !


----------



## 88eni88 (2011 Január 26)

Fenyõmadár behavazott fákon 
Száraz haraszt téli pusztaságon 
A folyók, a fák, a füvek szelleme 
Minden süvít, mi nem nyugszunk bele. 

Most Lomnic ormán rakjunk nagy tüzet 
Versailles-ig lobogjon az üzenet 
Hogy megroppant bár karunk ereje 
Nem nyugszunk bele, nem nyugszunk bele!


----------



## 88eni88 (2011 Január 26)

*Márai Sándor: Halotti beszéd*

Látjátok feleim, szemtekkel, mik vagyunk:
Por és hamu vagyunk.
Emlékeink szétesnek, mint a régi szövetek...
Össze tudod-e rakni még a Margit szigetet?
Már minden csak dirib-darab, szilánk, avitt kacat,
A halottnak szakálla nő, a neve számadat.
Nyelvünk is foszlik, szakadoz és a drága szavak
Elporladnak, elszáradnak a szájpadlat alatt.
A pillangó, a gyöngy, a szív nem az már, ami volt,
Amikor a költő még egy család nyelvén dalolt,
És megértették, ahogy a dajkának énekét
A szunnyadó, nyűgös gyerek álmában érti még.
Szívverésünk titkos beszéd, álmunk zsiványoké,
A gyereknek Toldi-t olvasom, s azt feleli: oké!
A pap már spanyolul morogja koporsónk felett:
"A halál gyötrelmei körülvettek engemet..."
Az óhiói bányában megbicsaklik a kezed,
A csákány koppan, s nevedről lehull az ékezet,
A Tyrrén tenger zúgni kezd, s hallod Babits szavát,
Krúdy hárfája zengi be az ausztrál éjszakát...
Még szólnak és üzennek ők mély szellemhangokon,
A tested is emlékezik, mint távoli rokon.
Még felkiáltasz: Az nem lehet, hogy oly szent akarat...
De már tudod: Igen! Lehet!... És fejted a vasat
Thüringiában. Posta nincs. Nem mernek írni már.
Minden katorga jeltelen. Halottért sírni kár.
A konzul gumit rág, zabos, törli szemüvegét.
Látnivaló: untatja a sok okmány és pecsét.
Havi ezret kap és kocsit. A missis és a baby
Fényképe áll az asztalán. Mi volt nekik Ady?
Mi volt egy nép? Mi ezer év? Költészet és zene?
Arany szava? Rippl színei? Bartók vad szelleme?
Az nem lehet, hogy annyi szív... Maradj nyugodt, lehet!
A nagyhatalmak cserélnek majd hosszú jegyzékeket.
Te hallgass és figyelj! Tudjad: már él a kis sakál,
Mely afrikai sírodon tíz körmével kapál.
Már sarjad a vad kaktusz is, mely elfedi neved
A mexikói fejfán, hogy ne is keressenek.
Még azt hiszed, hogy élsz... Nem... Rossz álom ez is!
Mert hallod a dörgő panaszt: Testvér testvért elad!
S egy hang aléltan közbeszól: Ne szóljon ajakad...!
Egy másik nyög: Nehogy ki távol sír a nemzeten...
Még egy hörög: Megutálni is kénytelen legyen...
Hát így. Keep smiling. És ne kérdezd senkitől, miért?
Vagy rosszabb voltam mint ezek? Magyar voltál. Ezért!
És szerb voltál, litván, román. Most hallgass és fizess!
Kimúltak az aztékok is. Lesz majd hát, ami lesz.
Egyszer kiás egy nagy tudós, mint avar leletet.
A rádióaktív hamu mindent betemet...
Tűrd, hogy ember nem vagy ott, csak osztályidegen!
Tűrd, hogy ember nem vagy itt, csak szám egy képletben!
Tűrd, hogy Isten tűri ezt, s a vad tajtékos ég!
Nem kell villámot gyújtani, hasznos a bölcsesség...
Mosolyogj, mikor a pribék kitépi nyelvedet.
Köszönd a koporsóban is, ha van, ki eltemet.
Őrizd eszelősen néhány jelződet, álmodat,
S ne mukkanj, mikor a boss megszámolja fogad!
Szorongasd még rongyaid, a bugyrodat, szegény
Emlékeid: egy hajfürtöt, fényképet, költeményt...
Mert ez maradt. Zsugorian nég számbaveheted
A Mikó utca gesztenyefáit, mind a hetet...
És Jenő nem adta vissza a Shelley kötetet...
És már nincs, akinek a hóhér eladja a kötelet...
És elszáradnak idegeink, elakad vérünk, agyunk...
Látjátok feleim, szemtekkel, mik vagyunk:
Ime, por és hamu vagyunk.


----------



## 88eni88 (2011 Január 26)

*Babits Mihály: Áldás a magyarra*

Ne mondjátok, hogy a haza nagyobbodik. 
A haza, a haza egyenlő volt mindig 
ezer év óta már, és mindig az marad, 
mert nem darabokból összetákolt darab: 
egytest a mi hazánk, eleven valami! 
Nem lehet azt csak úgy vagdalni, toldani! 

Máskor is hevert már elkötözött tagokkal. 
Zsibbadtan alélt a balga erőszakkal. 
De mihelyt fölengedt fojtó köteléke, 
futni kezdett a vér elapadt erébe. 
Visszakapta, ami soha el nem veszett. 
Nagyobb nem lett avval. Csak egészségesebb. 

Lám, igaz jószágunk visszatér kezünkre, 
bár a világ minden fegyvere őrizze. 
Mert erős a fegyver és nagy hatalmasság, 
de leghatalmasabb mégis az igazság. 
Útja, mint a Dunánk és csillagok útja: 
nincs ember, aki azt torlaszolni tudja. 

Él a nagy Isten és semmise megy kárba, 
Magyarok se lettünk pusztulni hiába, 
hanem példát adni valamennyi népnek, 
mily görbék s biztosak pályái az égnek. 
Ebből tudhatod már, mi a magyar dolga, 
hogy az erős előtt meg ne hunyászkodna. 

Erős igazsággal az erőszak ellen: 
így élj, s nem kell félned, veled már az Isten. 
Kelnek a zsarnokok, tűnnek a zsarnokok. 
Te maradsz, te várhatsz, nagy a te zálogod. 
Zsibbad a szabadság, de titkon bizsereg, 
és jön az igazság, közelebb, közelebb...


----------



## 88eni88 (2011 Január 26)

*Petőfi Sándor: Magyar vagyok*

Magyar vagyok. Legszebb ország hazám 
Az öt világrész nagy terűletén. 
Egy kis világ maga. Nincs annyi szám, 
Ahány a szépség gazdag kebelén. 
Van rajta bérc, amely tekintetet vét 
A Kaszpi-tenger habjain is túl, 
És rónasága, mintha a föld végét 
Keresné, olyan messze-messze nyúl. 

Magyar vagyok. Természetem komoly, 
Mint hegedűink első hangjai; 
Ajkamra fel-felröppen a mosoly, 
De nevetésem ritkán hallani. 
Ha az öröm legjobban festi képem: 
Magas kedvemben sírva fakadok; 
De arcom víg a bánat idejében, 
Mert nem akarom, hogy sajnáljatok. 

Magyar vagyok. Büszkén tekintek át 
A multnak tengerén, ahol szemem 
Egekbe nyúló kősziklákat lát, 
Nagy tetteidet, bajnok nemzetem. 
Európa színpadán mi is játszottunk, 
S mienk nem volt a legkisebb szerep; 
Ugy rettegé a föld kirántott kardunk, 
Mint a villámot éjjel a gyerek. 

Magyar vagyok. Mi mostan a magyar? 
Holt dicsőség halvány kisértete; 
Föl-föltünik s lebúvik nagy hamar 
- Ha vert az óra - odva mélyibe. 
Hogy hallgatunk! a második szomszédig 
Alig hogy küldjük életünk neszét 
S saját testvérink, kik reánk készítik 
A gyász s gyalázat fekete mezét. 

Magyar vagyok. S arcom szégyenben ég, 
Szégyenlenem kell, hogy magyar vagyok! 
Itt minálunk nem is hajnallik még, 
Holott máshol már a nap úgy ragyog. 
De semmi kincsért s hírért a világon 
El nem hagynám én szülőföldemet, 
Mert szeretem, hőn szeretem, imádom 
Gyalázatában is nemzetemet!


----------



## 88eni88 (2011 Január 26)

*Wass Albert: Ébredj magyar! *

Nemzetemet dúlta már tatár, 
harácsolta török, 
uralkodott fölötte osztrák, 
lopta oláh, rabolta cseh. 

Minden szomszédja irigyelte mégis, 
mert keserű sorsa 
istenfélő nemzetté kovácsolta. 
Becsület, tisztesség, emberszeretet 
példaképe volt egy céda 
Európa közepén! 

Mivé lett most? 
Koldussá vált felszabadult honában, 
züllött idegen eszmék napszámosa! 
Megtagadva dicső őseit, 
idegen rongyokba öltözve 
árulja magát minden utcasarkon 
dollárért, frankért, márkáért, 
amit idegen gazdái odalöknek neki! 
Hát magyar földön már nem maradt magyar 
ki ráncba szedné 
ezt az ősi portán tobzódó 
sok-száz idegent? 
Ébredj magyar! 
Termőfölded másoknak terem! 
Gonosz irányba sodor 
ez a megveszekedett új történelem!


----------



## 88eni88 (2011 Január 26)

*Petőfi Sándor: Meddig alszol még, hazám?*

Meddig alszol még, hazám? 
A kakas rég felkelt, 
Kukorékolása rég 
Hirdeté a reggelt. 

Meddig alszol még, hazám? 
A nap is föllépett, 
Beözönlő sugara 
Nem boszantja képed? 

Meddig alszol még, hazám? 
A veréb is fenn van, 
Telhetetlen bendejét 
Tömi asztagodban. 

Meddig alszol még, hazám? 
A macska is fenn jár, 
S tejesköcsögöd körűl 
Kotnyeleskedik már. 

Meddig alszol még, hazám? 
Kaszálód füvére 
Csaptak a bitang lovak, 
S legelnek széltére. 

Meddig alszol még, hazám? 
Íme vincelléred 
Műveli, nem szőlődet, 
Hanem a pincédet. 

Meddig alszol még, hazám? 
Szántanak szomszédid, 
S a magokéhoz oda- 
Szántják földed szélit. 

Meddig alszol még, hazám, 
Még rád nem gyul a ház, 
Mindig, míg a félrevert 
Harang föl nem lármáz? 

Meddig alszol még, hazám, 
Szép Magyarországom? 
Föl sem ébredsz már talán, 
Csak a másvilágon!


----------



## poé (2011 Január 26)

Igazán gyönyörű verseket tettetek fel !


----------



## poé (2011 Január 26)

Nincs kedvetek röviden beszélgetni és akkor gyorsan meglenne a 20-as limit ?


----------



## poé (2011 Január 26)

Egy cica , két cica hej, megfogta az egeret !


----------



## poé (2011 Január 26)

Egyedül igazán nehéz beszélgetni !


----------



## poé (2011 Január 26)

Visszaszámlálás !


----------



## poé (2011 Január 26)

10


----------



## poé (2011 Január 26)

9


----------



## poé (2011 Január 26)

8


----------



## poé (2011 Január 26)

7


----------



## poé (2011 Január 26)

6


----------



## poé (2011 Január 26)

5


----------



## poé (2011 Január 26)

4


----------



## poé (2011 Január 26)

3


----------



## poé (2011 Január 26)

2


----------



## poé (2011 Január 26)

1


----------



## poé (2011 Január 26)

Viszlát , legközelebb talán összejön a beszélgetés is !


----------



## Kittav (2011 Január 26)

*Csak*

kezdem a 20-at gyüjteni


----------



## Kittav (2011 Január 26)

2


----------



## Kittav (2011 Január 26)

3


----------



## Kittav (2011 Január 26)

4


----------



## Kittav (2011 Január 26)

5


----------



## Kittav (2011 Január 26)

6 Bocsi


----------



## dav123 (2011 Január 26)

á


----------



## dav123 (2011 Január 26)

l


----------



## dav123 (2011 Január 26)

n


----------



## dav123 (2011 Január 26)

7


----------



## dav123 (2011 Január 26)

o


----------



## dav123 (2011 Január 26)

v


----------



## dav123 (2011 Január 26)

c


----------



## dav123 (2011 Január 26)

j


----------



## xleki (2011 Január 26)

a


----------



## xleki (2011 Január 26)

b


----------



## xleki (2011 Január 26)

ide


----------



## xleki (2011 Január 26)

miert


----------



## xleki (2011 Január 26)

kell


----------



## xleki (2011 Január 26)

meg


----------



## xleki (2011 Január 26)

random


----------



## xleki (2011 Január 26)

alma


----------



## xleki (2011 Január 26)

korte


----------



## xleki (2011 Január 26)

puszilva szilva


----------



## xleki (2011 Január 26)

ma


----------



## sajti2 (2011 Január 26)

1


----------



## sajti2 (2011 Január 26)

2


----------



## sajti2 (2011 Január 26)




----------



## sajti2 (2011 Január 26)

4


----------



## sajti2 (2011 Január 26)

5


----------



## sajti2 (2011 Január 26)

6


----------



## sajti2 (2011 Január 26)

kiss


----------



## sajti2 (2011 Január 26)

8


----------



## sajti2 (2011 Január 26)

9


----------



## sajti2 (2011 Január 26)

10


----------



## sajti2 (2011 Január 26)

11


----------



## boyka9503 (2011 Január 26)

*asvasd*

adcasdvasdfasdfasdfds nem!!!!!!!


----------



## sajti2 (2011 Január 26)

12


----------



## sajti2 (2011 Január 26)

13


----------



## sajti2 (2011 Január 26)

14


----------



## sajti2 (2011 Január 26)

15


----------



## szurcsok (2011 Január 26)

q


----------



## szurcsok (2011 Január 26)

2


----------



## szurcsok (2011 Január 26)

3


----------



## szurcsok (2011 Január 26)

4


----------



## szurcsok (2011 Január 26)

5


----------



## boyka9503 (2011 Január 26)

*djnxvbxcv*

csá


----------



## szurcsok (2011 Január 26)

6


----------



## szurcsok (2011 Január 26)

7


----------



## szurcsok (2011 Január 26)

8


----------



## boyka9503 (2011 Január 26)

uram


----------



## szurcsok (2011 Január 26)

9


----------



## boyka9503 (2011 Január 26)

nesze:O


----------



## szurcsok (2011 Január 26)

11


----------



## szurcsok (2011 Január 26)

12


----------



## sajti2 (2011 Január 26)

16


----------



## szurcsok (2011 Január 26)

13


----------



## sajti2 (2011 Január 26)

17


----------



## Gabcsi1968 (2011 Január 26)

köszi


----------



## szurcsok (2011 Január 26)

szia


----------



## szurcsok (2011 Január 26)

15


----------



## szurcsok (2011 Január 26)

16


----------



## szurcsok (2011 Január 26)

17


----------



## sajti2 (2011 Január 26)

Most,hogy elértem a bűvös 20 "hsz-t" üdvözlök mindenkit. Itt esik a hó,
így hát itt nézelődök.


----------



## szurcsok (2011 Január 26)

18


----------



## szurcsok (2011 Január 26)

itt is havazik.


----------



## szurcsok (2011 Január 26)

20. kész.


----------



## boyka9503 (2011 Január 26)

nesze:O nektek már jó xD(H)


----------



## boyka9503 (2011 Január 26)

aza betü XD


----------



## Gabcsi1968 (2011 Január 26)

Köszi


----------



## Gabcsi1968 (2011 Január 26)

Szia


----------



## boyka9503 (2011 Január 26)

nesze


----------



## boyka9503 (2011 Január 26)

2


----------



## boyka9503 (2011 Január 26)

3 huhu


----------



## boyka9503 (2011 Január 26)

4 hehe


----------



## boyka9503 (2011 Január 26)

5 háhá


----------



## boyka9503 (2011 Január 26)

6 hihi


----------



## boyka9503 (2011 Január 26)

7 hoha


----------



## ambrella (2011 Január 26)

sziasztok!


----------



## ambrella (2011 Január 26)

A hó nálunk is szépen esik.


----------



## ambrella (2011 Január 26)

Ma nekem kell ellapátolnom.


----------



## boyka9503 (2011 Január 26)

jobb ha felfogjátok hogy én vok a kiráky (H)


----------



## ambrella (2011 Január 26)

Csak rá kell szánnom magam.


----------



## ambrella (2011 Január 26)

ez a 19.


----------



## boyka9503 (2011 Január 26)

végetek van mostmár


----------



## ambrella (2011 Január 26)

és ez a 20. Mehetek lapátolni.


----------



## bankof (2011 Január 26)

*1*



lednew írta:


> 1 Reakció


első


----------



## bankof (2011 Január 26)

második


----------



## bankof (2011 Január 26)

harmadik


----------



## bankof (2011 Január 26)

negyedik


----------



## bankof (2011 Január 26)

ötödik


----------



## bankof (2011 Január 26)

ez a hatodik


----------



## bagnes (2011 Január 26)

sziasztok!
nekem ez csak a 17. talán


----------



## bankof (2011 Január 26)

hetedik ...


----------



## bankof (2011 Január 26)

és a nyolcadik


----------



## bankof (2011 Január 26)

majdnem tíz


----------



## bankof (2011 Január 26)

és tíz


----------



## bankof (2011 Január 26)

tíz meg egy


----------



## bankof (2011 Január 26)

egy tucat


----------



## bankof (2011 Január 26)

tizenhárom


----------



## bankof (2011 Január 26)

tizennégy már rég elmúltam


----------



## bankof (2011 Január 26)

tizenöt


----------



## bankof (2011 Január 26)

tizenhat


----------



## bankof (2011 Január 26)

tizenhét


----------



## bankof (2011 Január 26)

tizennyóc


----------



## bankof (2011 Január 26)

egy híjján ...


----------



## bankof (2011 Január 26)

zváncig


----------



## bankof (2011 Január 26)

most már OK?


----------



## paleblueflower (2011 Január 26)

Sziasztok


----------



## paleblueflower (2011 Január 26)




----------



## paleblueflower (2011 Január 26)

3


----------



## lillucy116 (2011 Január 26)

jelen ittvagyok


----------



## lillucy116 (2011 Január 26)

jan 23


----------



## lillucy116 (2011 Január 26)

rthklo


----------



## paleblueflower (2011 Január 26)

4


----------



## lillucy116 (2011 Január 26)

sziasztok


----------



## paleblueflower (2011 Január 26)

5


----------



## lillucy116 (2011 Január 26)

5


----------



## lillucy116 (2011 Január 26)

salalala


----------



## lillucy116 (2011 Január 26)

esik a hó


----------



## echan (2011 Január 26)

vagyok


----------



## lillucy116 (2011 Január 26)

20


----------



## lillucy116 (2011 Január 26)

19


----------



## bukti (2011 Január 26)

sziasztok!


----------



## lillucy116 (2011 Január 26)

18


----------



## bukti (2011 Január 26)

Üdvözlök mindenkit ! Nem tudom miről irjak igy hirtelen.


----------



## lillucy116 (2011 Január 26)

17


----------



## lillucy116 (2011 Január 26)

16


----------



## bukti (2011 Január 26)

21 a nyerő


----------



## tiebreak (2011 Január 26)

Sziasztok!


----------



## lillucy116 (2011 Január 26)

15


----------



## lillucy116 (2011 Január 26)

14


----------



## lillucy116 (2011 Január 26)

13


----------



## paleblueflower (2011 Január 26)




----------



## lillucy116 (2011 Január 26)

12


----------



## paleblueflower (2011 Január 26)

5


----------



## lillucy116 (2011 Január 26)

11


----------



## paleblueflower (2011 Január 26)

Kaposváron nem esik a hó..


----------



## lillucy116 (2011 Január 26)

10


----------



## paleblueflower (2011 Január 26)

De a nap sem süt..


----------



## lillucy116 (2011 Január 26)

Nyíregyen egész nap


----------



## tiebreak (2011 Január 26)

Itt -2 fok van. Szállingózik a hó.


----------



## lillucy116 (2011 Január 26)

9


----------



## paleblueflower (2011 Január 26)

{g}


----------



## tiebreak (2011 Január 26)

A 20 hozzászólás meglesz, de hogy lehetne a két napot megoldani?


----------



## paleblueflower (2011 Január 26)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_uivz8xgvV8


----------



## lillucy116 (2011 Január 26)

8


----------



## paleblueflower (2011 Január 26)

Ti mit tanultok/dolgoztok?


----------



## tiebreak (2011 Január 26)

Ma láttam karó varjút.


----------



## tiebreak (2011 Január 26)

Karón varjút.


----------



## paleblueflower (2011 Január 26)

<


----------



## paleblueflower (2011 Január 26)

...


----------



## paleblueflower (2011 Január 26)

Bé


----------



## paleblueflower (2011 Január 26)

r


----------



## echan (2011 Január 26)

"Nincs múltból élő szellem, csak egy tiszta érzés bennem... " sallalalaaaa


----------



## echan (2011 Január 26)

1


----------



## paleblueflower (2011 Január 26)

rr


----------



## echan (2011 Január 26)

2


----------



## echan (2011 Január 26)

3


----------



## tiebreak (2011 Január 26)

Vajon Kanadában milyen idő van? Pl Montrealban?


----------



## paleblueflower (2011 Január 26)

rrr


----------



## paleblueflower (2011 Január 26)

rrrr


----------



## paleblueflower (2011 Január 26)

rrrrr


----------



## paleblueflower (2011 Január 26)

grrrrrr


----------



## echan (2011 Január 26)

4


----------



## pali78 (2011 Január 26)

Sziasztok!


----------



## echan (2011 Január 26)

5


----------



## tiebreak (2011 Január 26)

Süss fel nap!


----------



## pali78 (2011 Január 26)

Biztos jó az idő!


----------



## pali78 (2011 Január 26)

Fényes nap.


----------



## pali78 (2011 Január 26)




----------



## tiebreak (2011 Január 26)

Soká lesz még tavasz.


----------



## pali78 (2011 Január 26)

Még 15 kell.


----------



## pali78 (2011 Január 26)

Hol van már a tavalyi hó ?


----------



## pali78 (2011 Január 26)

13


----------



## pali78 (2011 Január 26)

.


----------



## pali78 (2011 Január 26)

..


----------



## pali78 (2011 Január 26)

...


----------



## Hornet (2011 Január 26)

*aha*

igen, szeretnék 20 hozzászólást..


----------



## Hornet (2011 Január 26)

2


----------



## pali78 (2011 Január 26)

9


----------



## Hornet (2011 Január 26)

3


----------



## pali78 (2011 Január 26)

8 8(


----------



## Hornet (2011 Január 26)

4


----------



## pali78 (2011 Január 26)

úgyis én nyerek!


----------



## Hornet (2011 Január 26)

5


----------



## pali78 (2011 Január 26)

6


----------



## Hornet (2011 Január 26)

6


----------



## pali78 (2011 Január 26)

5


----------



## Hornet (2011 Január 26)

7


----------



## Hornet (2011 Január 26)

8


----------



## pali78 (2011 Január 26)

4


----------



## pali78 (2011 Január 26)

3


----------



## Hornet (2011 Január 26)

9


----------



## Hornet (2011 Január 26)

10


----------



## pali78 (2011 Január 26)

_kettő_


----------



## Hornet (2011 Január 26)

11


----------



## Hornet (2011 Január 26)

12


----------



## pali78 (2011 Január 26)

egy


----------



## Hornet (2011 Január 26)

13


----------



## Anika59 (2011 Január 26)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


Koszonom a lehetoseget


----------



## pali78 (2011 Január 26)




----------



## Hornet (2011 Január 26)

14


----------



## Hornet (2011 Január 26)

15


----------



## Hornet (2011 Január 26)

16


----------



## Anika59 (2011 Január 26)

1


----------



## Hornet (2011 Január 26)

17


----------



## pali78 (2011 Január 26)




----------



## Hornet (2011 Január 26)

18


----------



## Hornet (2011 Január 26)

19


----------



## Anika59 (2011 Január 26)

2


----------



## Hornet (2011 Január 26)

20


----------



## Hornet (2011 Január 26)

köszönet!


----------



## Hornet (2011 Január 26)

21?


----------



## Hornet (2011 Január 26)

..


----------



## Anika59 (2011 Január 26)

3


----------



## rash12345 (2011 Január 26)

http://hotfile.com/dl/99687296/fe001f8/pokerstrategy_kvz_vlaszok.doc.html 
Itt vannak a válaszok a kvízhez.


----------



## tiebreak (2011 Január 26)

Itt már besötétedik teljesen, továbbra is -2 fok van.


----------



## Maja1 (2011 Január 26)

*Üdvözlet*

Sziasztok !


----------



## tiebreak (2011 Január 26)

10


----------



## tiebreak (2011 Január 26)

Mz/x


----------



## Anika59 (2011 Január 26)

5


----------



## Anika59 (2011 Január 26)

6


----------



## Anika59 (2011 Január 26)

7


----------



## Anika59 (2011 Január 26)

8


----------



## Anika59 (2011 Január 26)

9 jaj nagyon be szeretnek lepni


----------



## Anika59 (2011 Január 26)

miert ilyen szigoru a belepes 10


----------



## Anika59 (2011 Január 26)

meg van 11


----------



## Anika59 (2011 Január 26)

12 ez az egyik kedvenc szamom


----------



## Anika59 (2011 Január 26)

13 csak ne essen pentekre akkor nagyon jo


----------



## Anika59 (2011 Január 26)

14 semleges de ha sok nullas lenne utana akkor talan jo is lehetne


----------



## Anika59 (2011 Január 26)

15 meg van 5?


----------



## Anika59 (2011 Január 26)

16 egy csoport gyerek


----------



## Anika59 (2011 Január 26)

17 meg van 3 ?


----------



## koleszarzsolt (2011 Január 26)

Szép napot mindenkinek ! Ez még csak a második !


----------



## Anika59 (2011 Január 26)

5


----------



## Anika59 (2011 Január 26)

Zsazsa lanyom szulinapja 18


----------



## Anika59 (2011 Január 26)

szepen biztatom magam talan sikerul belepni


----------



## Anika59 (2011 Január 26)

legyen egy raadas


----------



## tiebreak (2011 Január 26)

Kakukk!


----------



## bocipulman (2011 Január 26)

A hozzaszólások csak azert vannak ,hogy legyenek?


----------



## bocipulman (2011 Január 26)

Na most szójjá hozzá na!


----------



## tiebreak (2011 Január 26)

...mint a sánta kutyát.


----------



## bocipulman (2011 Január 26)

Figyuka szoljá már hozzá!


----------



## istvandemeter (2011 Január 26)

kepek feltoltese


----------



## istvandemeter (2011 Január 26)

1


----------



## bocipulman (2011 Január 26)

egyszer felvolt törve az arcom
feltörte a bakancsom
kölcsön adtam a bakancsom
a`szitem hogy vissza kapom
de csak feltörte az arcom


----------



## Böbis (2011 Január 26)

*Idén szeretnék aktívabb lenni...*

"A legfontosabb dolgokat a legnehezebb elmondani.
Ha ezekről beszélsz, nevetségesnek érzed magad, - amíg a fejedben vannak, határtalannak tűnnek, de kimondva jelentéktelenné válnak, szavakba öntve összezsugorodnak.
Ám azt hiszem, többről van itt szó : A legfontosabb dolgok túl közel lapulnak ahhoz a helyhez, ahol a lelked legféltettebb titkai vannak eltemetve, irányjelzőként vezetnek a kincshez, amit az ellenségeid oly szívesen lopnának el. 
Ha mégis megpróbálsz beszélni róluk, a hallgatóságtól csak furcsálló tekinteteket kapsz cserébe, egyáltalán nem értenek meg, nem értik, miért olyan fontos ez neked, hogy közben majdnem sírva fakadsz…És szerintem ez a legrosszabb. _Amikor a titok* nem miattad marad titok*, hanem *mert nincs, aki megértsen*."(x.z.)_
_Szeretném, ha itt lenne, aki megért..._
_Mindenkinek egészséges, boldog új esztendőt!_


----------



## Mr.wolf (2011 Január 26)

Jelentkezem!


----------



## husika76 (2011 Január 26)

melcsii írta:


> Igazán nincs mit...  Ezt legelőször egy hideg téli estére csináltam forralt bor mellé, mikor összeröffentünk a Csajokkal... Ott nagy sikert aratott, aztán csináltam itthonra is... Itthon is nagy sikert aratott... Így most már nyugodt szívvel merem Neked/tek is ajánlani...


Megcsinálom én is hétvégén, biztos örülni fog a család neki.


----------



## jolymen (2011 Január 26)

1


----------



## jolymen (2011 Január 26)

2


----------



## jolymen (2011 Január 26)

3


----------



## jolymen (2011 Január 26)

4


----------



## jolymen (2011 Január 26)

5


----------



## jolymen (2011 Január 26)

6


----------



## jolymen (2011 Január 26)

7


----------



## jolymen (2011 Január 26)

8


----------



## jolymen (2011 Január 26)

9


----------



## jolymen (2011 Január 26)

10


----------



## jolymen (2011 Január 26)

11


----------



## jolymen (2011 Január 26)

12


----------



## jolymen (2011 Január 26)

13


----------



## jolymen (2011 Január 26)

14


----------



## jolymen (2011 Január 26)

15


----------



## jolymen (2011 Január 26)

16


----------



## jolymen (2011 Január 26)

17


----------



## jolymen (2011 Január 26)

18


----------



## jolymen (2011 Január 26)

19


----------



## jolymen (2011 Január 26)

Nagyon szépen köszönöm a lehetőséget!


----------



## jolymen (2011 Január 26)

21


----------



## hajnika0420 (2011 Január 26)

1.


----------



## hajnika0420 (2011 Január 26)

2.


----------



## hajnika0420 (2011 Január 26)

3.


----------



## hajnika0420 (2011 Január 26)

4.


----------



## hajnika0420 (2011 Január 26)

5.


----------



## mferi60 (2011 Január 26)

*szeretném megszerezni a 20 hozzászólást.*

1


----------



## hajnika0420 (2011 Január 26)

6.


----------



## mferi60 (2011 Január 26)

Piszkosul lassú. Így reggelre sem lesz meg a 20.
2


----------



## mferi60 (2011 Január 26)

Piszkosul lassú. Így reggelre sem lesz meg a 20.
2


----------



## hajnika0420 (2011 Január 26)

7


----------



## hajnika0420 (2011 Január 26)

8.


----------



## mferi60 (2011 Január 26)

Ennyi idő alatt, már mint a 20 üzire gondolok, biztosan találok a google-val más site-on is nekem alkalmas file-t.


----------



## mferi60 (2011 Január 26)

Bye!


----------



## hajnika0420 (2011 Január 26)

9


----------



## mferi60 (2011 Január 26)

Majd visszatérek valamelyik 2 napos ünnepen. Pl. húsvétkor.


----------



## mferi60 (2011 Január 26)

7


----------



## hajnika0420 (2011 Január 26)

10


----------



## mferi60 (2011 Január 26)

8


----------



## mferi60 (2011 Január 26)

9


----------



## mferi60 (2011 Január 26)

10


----------



## hajnika0420 (2011 Január 26)

11


----------



## mferi60 (2011 Január 26)

11


----------



## mferi60 (2011 Január 26)

12


----------



## mferi60 (2011 Január 26)

13


----------



## hajnika0420 (2011 Január 26)

12


----------



## mferi60 (2011 Január 26)

Hajrá Hajnika.
14


----------



## mferi60 (2011 Január 26)

15


----------



## mferi60 (2011 Január 26)

16


----------



## mferi60 (2011 Január 26)

17


----------



## hajnika0420 (2011 Január 26)

13


----------



## mferi60 (2011 Január 26)

18


----------



## mferi60 (2011 Január 26)

19


----------



## mferi60 (2011 Január 26)

20.
kész!


----------



## mferi60 (2011 Január 26)

meg van a 20, miért utasít el??


----------



## kibela3 (2011 Január 26)

Sziasztok


----------



## kibela3 (2011 Január 26)

2


----------



## kibela3 (2011 Január 26)

*3*

3


----------



## kibela3 (2011 Január 26)

4


----------



## kibela3 (2011 Január 26)

5


----------



## hajnika0420 (2011 Január 26)

14


----------



## hajnika0420 (2011 Január 26)

15


----------



## hajnika0420 (2011 Január 26)

16


----------



## hajnika0420 (2011 Január 26)

17


----------



## hajnika0420 (2011 Január 26)

18


----------



## Szergej3 (2011 Január 26)

1


----------



## hajnika0420 (2011 Január 26)

19


----------



## Szergej3 (2011 Január 26)

2


----------



## hajnika0420 (2011 Január 26)

20


----------



## Szergej3 (2011 Január 26)

3


----------



## hajnika0420 (2011 Január 26)

elvileg megvan a 20 hozzászólás!


----------



## hajnika0420 (2011 Január 26)

elvileg megvan a 20 hozzászolás, de mégse enged letölteni semmit!
mi lehet a baj?


----------



## gyogyulas.eu (2011 Január 26)

1122


----------



## gyogyulas.eu (2011 Január 26)

2256


----------



## scream007 (2011 Január 26)

Kicsit várni kell még


----------



## gyogyulas.eu (2011 Január 26)

888999


----------



## gyogyulas.eu (2011 Január 26)

ez milyen


----------



## gyogyulas.eu (2011 Január 26)

[HIDE][/HIDE]


----------



## Böbis (2011 Január 26)

*örökzöld téma*

„ A férfi és a nő két lezárt szelence, és a kulcs mindkettőhöz a másikban van. ”
Anonymous​​


----------



## gyogyulas.eu (2011 Január 26)

kiss


> [HIDE]n[/HIDE]


----------



## Böbis (2011 Január 26)

*örökzöld téma*

„ Férfi és nő. Hogy érthetnék meg egymást? Hisz mind a kettő mást akar - a férfi nőt, a nő férfit. ”
Karinthy​​http://www.idezetek-versek.hu/forward?path=node/1058 


„ A nőt ha könnyen ad, arcátlannak tartják a férfiak. ”
Shakespeare​​http://www.idezetek-versek.hu/forward?path=node/1057 


„ A férfi élete és szerelme kettő, a nőnek élni és szeretni egy. ”
Byron​​


----------



## gyogyulas.eu (2011 Január 26)




----------



## gyogyulas.eu (2011 Január 26)

:99:


----------



## gyogyulas.eu (2011 Január 26)

:``:


----------



## gyogyulas.eu (2011 Január 26)

:11:


----------



## gyogyulas.eu (2011 Január 26)

:2:


----------



## gyogyulas.eu (2011 Január 26)

:``::kaboom:


----------



## gyogyulas.eu (2011 Január 26)

:4:


----------



## gyogyulas.eu (2011 Január 26)




----------



## gyogyulas.eu (2011 Január 26)

:``:


----------



## gyogyulas.eu (2011 Január 26)

:9:


----------



## ajmdrh (2011 Január 26)

hello, hogy is lehet ezt a 20 hozzaszolast osszeszedni ?


----------



## dosaniki (2011 Január 26)

**




Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


----------



## dosaniki (2011 Január 26)

szuper


----------



## ajmdrh (2011 Január 26)

*20*

hello, hogy is lehet ezt a 20 hozzaszolast osszeszedni ?


----------



## dosaniki (2011 Január 26)

kiss


----------



## ajmdrh (2011 Január 26)

hello, hogy is lehet ezt a 20 hozzaszolast osszeszedni ?


----------



## dosaniki (2011 Január 26)

asszem, így!


ajmdrh írta:


> hello, hogy is lehet ezt a 20 hozzaszolast osszeszedni ?


----------



## dosaniki (2011 Január 26)

csak küldj


ajmdrh írta:


> hello, hogy is lehet ezt a 20 hozzaszolast osszeszedni ?


----------



## dosaniki (2011 Január 26)

én ezt teszem


----------



## dosaniki (2011 Január 26)

jkl


----------



## dosaniki (2011 Január 26)

hihi


----------



## dosaniki (2011 Január 26)

nő


----------



## ajmdrh (2011 Január 26)

akkor aktivan irogatok rendszeresen, igaz csak igy "estenkent" erek ra igazabol, de nagyon orulok, hogy ratalaltam erre a forumra, nagyon sok erdekes cik es info van amirol szivesen olvasok, innen svedorszagbol sem art egy kis "hazai"....udv minden "bagolynak".....


----------



## dosaniki (2011 Január 26)




----------



## dosaniki (2011 Január 26)

Svédország??


ajmdrh írta:


> akkor aktivan irogatok rendszeresen, igaz csak igy "estenkent" erek ra igazabol, de nagyon orulok, hogy ratalaltam erre a forumra, nagyon sok erdekes cik es info van amirol szivesen olvasok, innen svedorszagbol sem art egy kis "hazai"....udv minden "bagolynak".....


----------



## dosaniki (2011 Január 26)




----------



## ajmdrh (2011 Január 26)

szoval megtalaltam gyermek-ifjukorom kedvenc konyvet "e-digital" formaban itt, alig varom, hogy letolthessem, nem vagyok mar fiatal, de ezt a konyvet barhol, barmikor szivesen olvastam-olvasom-olvasnam, utoljara kb. ugy 35 eve volt a kezemben, de amilyen kicsi a vilag az osszatartozok elobb utobb megtalaljak egymast, hat igy vagyok most itt, remelem nemhiaba....


----------



## dosaniki (2011 Január 26)

khg


----------



## dosaniki (2011 Január 26)

melyik az?


ajmdrh írta:


> szoval megtalaltam gyermek-ifjukorom kedvenc konyvet "e-digital" formaban itt, alig varom, hogy letolthessem, nem vagyok mar fiatal, de ezt a konyvet barhol, barmikor szivesen olvastam-olvasom-olvasnam, utoljara kb. ugy 35 eve volt a kezemben, de amilyen kicsi a vilag az osszatartozok elobb utobb megtalaljak egymast, hat igy vagyok most itt, remelem nemhiaba....


----------



## dosaniki (2011 Január 26)

én is könyvek miatt lettem ide irányítva


----------



## dosaniki (2011 Január 26)

igen


----------



## pbettina79 (2011 Január 26)

*abc*

abc


----------



## ajmdrh (2011 Január 26)

jobb hijjan ebben a kellemesen fagyos, hideg, de meglehetosen komfortos szep tiszta helyen dolgozgatok most mar 2 eve, de azert evente 2-3 alkalommal otthon, Dunaujvarosban is....


----------



## dosaniki (2011 Január 26)

kiki


----------



## dosaniki (2011 Január 26)

cba


pbettina79 írta:


> abc


----------



## dosaniki (2011 Január 26)

ott is vannak ismerőseim


ajmdrh írta:


> jobb hijjan ebben a kellemesen fagyos, hideg, de meglehetosen komfortos szep tiszta helyen dolgozgatok most mar 2 eve, de azert evente 2-3 alkalommal otthon, Dunaujvarosban is....


----------



## ajmdrh (2011 Január 26)

- ezek jol jellemzik ezt a svedorszagot... van itt (neha) napsutes, vele egyutt jeghideg, gyakran borus, sokat esik, de azert kellemes....


----------



## pbettina79 (2011 Január 26)

vf


----------



## dosaniki (2011 Január 26)

Megvan a huszadik 


ajmdrh írta:


> jobb hijjan ebben a kellemesen fagyos, hideg, de meglehetosen komfortos szep tiszta helyen dolgozgatok most mar 2 eve, de azert evente 2-3 alkalommal otthon, Dunaujvarosban is....


----------



## pbettina79 (2011 Január 26)

zt


----------



## ajmdrh (2011 Január 26)

nos nekem is az az erzesem, hogy magyarok (is) mindenutt vannak, olyan reges regi ismerosokbe botlottam itt kinn, akikkel elozoeg otthon 10-20 eve nem talalkoztam, mondom, hog kicsi a vilag, (mar akiknek)....


----------



## pbettina79 (2011 Január 26)

po


----------



## pbettina79 (2011 Január 26)

nm


----------



## ajmdrh (2011 Január 26)

"Grattis"- avagy gratulalok, tovabbi sok sikert....


----------



## cheese90 (2011 Január 26)

bla


----------



## pbettina79 (2011 Január 26)

fg


----------



## pbettina79 (2011 Január 26)

kj


----------



## pbettina79 (2011 Január 26)

mk


----------



## cheese90 (2011 Január 26)

még valami


----------



## pbettina79 (2011 Január 26)

vb


----------



## cheese90 (2011 Január 26)

jó éjt


----------



## ajmdrh (2011 Január 26)

*elobb utobb*

avagy tehat csak irni kell.... hat akkor rajta, amig birom....:idea:


----------



## pbettina79 (2011 Január 26)

jó éjt


----------



## cheese90 (2011 Január 26)

na még mennyi kell


----------



## cheese90 (2011 Január 26)

jaja


----------



## pbettina79 (2011 Január 26)




----------



## ajmdrh (2011 Január 26)

erdekes latni, hogy milyen sokan "ernek ra" ejjel (is) netezni, lehet, hogy megeri ?, vagy mindenkinek ekkor van igazan "csendes nyugodt" szabadideje ???


----------



## cheese90 (2011 Január 26)

na


----------



## pbettina79 (2011 Január 26)

vicces


----------



## pbettina79 (2011 Január 26)

gyerek mellett..


----------



## pbettina79 (2011 Január 26)

14


----------



## cheese90 (2011 Január 26)

ami azt illeti van itt az oldalon valami amit mielőbb meg szeretnlk szerezni, de itt ez a 20 db hsz izé


----------



## pbettina79 (2011 Január 26)

15


----------



## pbettina79 (2011 Január 26)

20mp


----------



## pbettina79 (2011 Január 26)

17


----------



## pbettina79 (2011 Január 27)

18


----------



## pbettina79 (2011 Január 27)

és még 2 nap


----------



## pbettina79 (2011 Január 27)

Jó éjszakát!


----------



## ajmdrh (2011 Január 27)

jo ejt, aki mar megtette a mai "dolgat"....


----------



## ajmdrh (2011 Január 27)

mindjart en is ....


----------



## ajmdrh (2011 Január 27)

talan meg is van ????


----------



## ajmdrh (2011 Január 27)

*20*

na talan sikerult elrnem a kivant adagomat ????


----------



## skatepeti (2011 Január 27)

*_s*

:d


----------



## skatepeti (2011 Január 27)

:d


----------



## skatepeti (2011 Január 27)




----------



## skatepeti (2011 Január 27)




----------



## skatepeti (2011 Január 27)

Metal


----------



## skatepeti (2011 Január 27)




----------



## skatepeti (2011 Január 27)

:d


----------



## skatepeti (2011 Január 27)

:d


----------



## skatepeti (2011 Január 27)




----------



## skatepeti (2011 Január 27)

:d:d


----------



## Helyvadász (2011 Január 27)

*Beköszönés*



Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


,Tisztelettel


----------



## Helyvadász (2011 Január 27)

*20 beköszönés*



Helyvadász írta:


> ,Tisztelettel


 majd csak


----------



## m.vik (2011 Január 27)




----------



## m.vik (2011 Január 27)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


----------



## m.vik (2011 Január 27)




----------



## m.vik (2011 Január 27)

m.vik írta:


>


----------



## m.vik (2011 Január 27)

:-0


----------



## m.vik (2011 Január 27)




----------



## m.vik (2011 Január 27)

...


----------



## m.vik (2011 Január 27)

:-0


----------



## m.vik (2011 Január 27)




----------



## m.vik (2011 Január 27)




----------



## m.vik (2011 Január 27)

:-0


----------



## m.vik (2011 Január 27)

implildi írta:


> A pénzzel nehéz bánni.


----------



## m.vik (2011 Január 27)

hajnika0420 írta:


> 14


----------



## m.vik (2011 Január 27)

:55:


implildi írta:


> a világ összes pénze sem elég arra, hogy mindenkinek jusson belőle.


----------



## m.vik (2011 Január 27)

ajmdrh írta:


> na talan sikerult elrnem a kivant adagomat ????


----------



## m.vik (2011 Január 27)

implildi írta:


> Azt kapod, amit megérdemelsz.


----------



## m.vik (2011 Január 27)

:55:


cheese90 írta:


> ami azt illeti van itt az oldalon valami amit mielőbb meg szeretnlk szerezni, de itt ez a 20 db hsz izé


----------



## m.vik (2011 Január 27)

m.vik írta:


> :55:


----------



## m.vik (2011 Január 27)

kisskiss


naptej írta:


> óra


----------



## m.vik (2011 Január 27)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


----------



## Yanette (2011 Január 27)

köszi


----------



## nmm (2011 Január 27)

Szép napot mindenkinek!


----------



## piros55 (2011 Január 27)

*Jó reggelt !*


----------



## nmm (2011 Január 27)

Budapest, kel a nap!


----------



## nmm (2011 Január 27)

A galambok már felkeltek


----------



## nmm (2011 Január 27)

Lassan irány a piac


----------



## nmm (2011 Január 27)

Süthetne már a nap!!!!


----------



## nmm (2011 Január 27)




----------



## nmm (2011 Január 27)

Lassan lesz ebből 20


----------



## palacsinta65 (2011 Január 27)

Sziasztok!
Csitírí


----------



## palacsinta65 (2011 Január 27)

Visszajöttem.
Pjáty


----------



## palacsinta65 (2011 Január 27)

Seszty
Csinálgatom a napi adagomat.


----------



## attma (2011 Január 27)

Nah elkezdem én is


----------



## attma (2011 Január 27)

Még egy


----------



## attma (2011 Január 27)

3dik


----------



## attma (2011 Január 27)

De unalmas


----------



## attma (2011 Január 27)




----------



## attma (2011 Január 27)

xD


----------



## attma (2011 Január 27)




----------



## attma (2011 Január 27)

Sose lesz kész


----------



## attma (2011 Január 27)

Következő hozzászólás


----------



## attma (2011 Január 27)

Még egy


----------



## attma (2011 Január 27)

Meg még egy


----------



## attma (2011 Január 27)

A fele már megvan


----------



## attma (2011 Január 27)

13


----------



## attma (2011 Január 27)

14


----------



## attma (2011 Január 27)

15


----------



## attma (2011 Január 27)

Hamarosan kész


----------



## attma (2011 Január 27)

Egyre közelebb


----------



## attma (2011 Január 27)

18


----------



## attma (2011 Január 27)

Már majdnem kész


----------



## attma (2011 Január 27)

Igen sikerült


----------



## attma (2011 Január 27)

Hmm mégse működik


----------



## attma (2011 Január 27)

Lehet hülye kérdés de mért nem tudok e-book-okat leszedni még most se?


----------



## sanyaon (2011 Január 27)

mert lehet nem telt el a 2 nap vagy mennyi


----------



## sanyaon (2011 Január 27)

mert azt írták hogy 20 hozzászólás és 2 nap ha jólemlékszem


----------



## zsazsalikom (2011 Január 27)

nekem sem megy


----------



## sanyaon (2011 Január 27)

namármost elnézve regisztráciüd dátumát a 2 nap bőven eltelt...lehet benéztem valamit....bocs'


----------



## zsazsalikom (2011 Január 27)

pedig megvan a 2 nap is


----------



## zsazsalikom (2011 Január 27)

hétfőn regisztráltam, ma csütörtök


----------



## zsazsalikom (2011 Január 27)

lehet nem jó a számoló a nevek alatt


----------



## zsazsalikom (2011 Január 27)

ezért írogatok még egy kicsit


----------



## Vaca (2011 Január 27)

Nagyon jók.


----------



## zsazsalikom (2011 Január 27)

nem tudom valójában mennyinél tartok


----------



## ysty (2011 Január 27)

30 hozzászólásom van mégis elutasít a rendszer. Pedig mostam fogat is Bizti!


----------



## sanyaon (2011 Január 27)

nekem eddig normálisan számolta.... remélhetéleg valaki mond majd valami értelmeset rá


----------



## ysty (2011 Január 27)

Zsazsalikom! Te is szomorú vagy?


----------



## zsazsalikom (2011 Január 27)

nem jó ez így


----------



## zsazsalikom (2011 Január 27)

igen, mert nem megy


----------



## zsazsalikom (2011 Január 27)

ha nem a 20 hozzász. és a 2 napos regisztráció kell


----------



## zsazsalikom (2011 Január 27)

akkor írják azt már le, hogy mi is kell


----------



## ysty (2011 Január 27)

Na visszajövök később, akadt egy kis dolog! Szevasztok!


----------



## attma (2011 Január 27)

Pedig minden megvan a 20 hozzászólás meg a két napos reg is


----------



## attma (2011 Január 27)

Pedig nagyon kéne mert sehol se találom amit le szeretnék szedni


----------



## attma (2011 Január 27)

Van itt egyáltalán olyan akinek már sikerült e-book-ot leszednie?


----------



## zsazsalikom (2011 Január 27)

hát én sem, de majd délután is felnézek ide


----------



## zsazsalikom (2011 Január 27)

nem tudom, de ez így nem jó


----------



## Vaca (2011 Január 27)

Van híja ennek a 20 hozzászólásnak. De azért lassan a végére


----------



## Vaca (2011 Január 27)

És írom az utolsó üzit, hogy végre megnézhessem, azt amiért ide regisztráltam.


----------



## ilyvo (2011 Január 27)

köszi

köszi

köszi

Úgy tűnik nem elég korán kezdeni mit is szeretnénk Karácsonyra

Biztos a legszebb ajándék amit saját kezünkkel készítünk, hisz abban benne leledik szívünk, lelkünk.

Még visszanézek, tán kapok jó ötleteket az ajándékozáshoz

Mire kellene szavazni?


----------



## Kismazsola (2011 Január 27)

*Hello!*

Sziasztok! Az imént regisztráltam és meg kell mondjam nagyon tetszik az oldal! Köszönöm! Szép napot mindenkinek!


----------



## csirm (2011 Január 27)

lol


----------



## bortisa (2011 Január 27)

*Történelem*

Szerbusztok! Annak is akit nem érdekel ez a téma!

Én szeretem és érdekel is a történeleml Mostanában mintha több lenne az áltudományos fejtegetés bizonyos történelmi témákban.
Vannak sima "bértolnokok", akik csak a szómennyiség miatt kitalálnak valami "újat". Viszont vannak olyanok is akik komolyan is gondolják. Pl. a magyarok sumer eredete.Voltak olyan időszakok, pl.millenium, amikor a hun eredet emelte fel a magyarok lelkét. Az sem igaz. Nem hiszem ,hogy úgy válunk naggyá mi magyarok, hogy egy híres ókori néptől eredeztetjük magunkat. Ismerni kell a saját történelmünket, s rájövünk, hogy itt Európa szívében van egy nagy nemzet. Mi!

Üdv mindenkinek! Árp!


----------



## palacsinta65 (2011 Január 27)

Szem


----------



## palacsinta65 (2011 Január 27)

Vószem


----------



## palacsinta65 (2011 Január 27)

Gyévity


----------



## palacsinta65 (2011 Január 27)

Gyészity


----------



## Jozso666 (2011 Január 27)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg



Köszönöm a lehetőséget


----------



## Shan22 (2011 Január 27)

Köszike..jo lenne a 20 hsz mert kéne egy két dolgot letöltenem


----------



## Shan22 (2011 Január 27)

bocsika csak muszály a 20 hsz


----------



## Shan22 (2011 Január 27)

két-hét


----------



## Shan22 (2011 Január 27)

pik-pak


----------



## Zakk (2011 Január 27)

Udvozlok mindenkit a forumon.
Remelem elfogadtok egy "vadiuj"tagot 
Hmm a fenti kommentek utan az etvagyam mar megjott.


----------



## Shan22 (2011 Január 27)

amugy köszi a lehetőséget


----------



## Shan22 (2011 Január 27)

pék-cukrász


----------



## Shan22 (2011 Január 27)

remélem nem lesz harag a 20 hsz em miatt itt de kell


----------



## Shan22 (2011 Január 27)

Kit hivnak csoroszlyának?


----------



## Shan22 (2011 Január 27)

köszi a lehetőséhet


----------



## Shan22 (2011 Január 27)

amugy üdvözlök mindenkit


----------



## Shan22 (2011 Január 27)

na még 10 hsz és tölthetek le


----------



## Shan22 (2011 Január 27)

mert kisfiamnak töltök le gyakorlo dolgokat


----------



## Shan22 (2011 Január 27)

mert még csak 5 éves de okos


----------



## deefun (2011 Január 27)

jelen, múlt, jövő


----------



## Shan22 (2011 Január 27)

már csak 7 kellé és nem is irok ide


----------



## Shan22 (2011 Január 27)

jelen-ben tranulok multban tanultam jövöben dolgozok és gyereket nevelek tovább


----------



## Shan22 (2011 Január 27)

Van valakinek kedvenc zenéje?


----------



## Shan22 (2011 Január 27)

én a rockot szeretem a legjobban, de mindent meghallgatok


----------



## Shan22 (2011 Január 27)

na még 3


----------



## Shan22 (2011 Január 27)

imádom a kisfiam nagyon de nagyon..5 éves kis rosszcsont


----------



## yeshajnalka (2011 Január 27)

Üdv mindenkinek, én is új tag lennék, és bizony imádom a varrást, igy minden ami ezzel kapcsolatos szivesen olvasom, varrom és kipróbálom.


----------



## marcell206 (2011 Január 27)

Üdvözlök mindenkit!


----------



## Shan22 (2011 Január 27)

már csak ez lesz az utolso és elnézéseteket kérem a rendetlenségemért
Puszi mindenkinek


----------



## Shan22 (2011 Január 27)

Üdvözöllek Marcell!


----------



## marcell206 (2011 Január 27)

Már csak pár darab kéne ahhoz, hogy


----------



## marcell206 (2011 Január 27)

Üdvözöllek Shan!


----------



## marcell206 (2011 Január 27)

Mindjárt kigyűlik a 20


----------



## marcell206 (2011 Január 27)

Már csak 5 kéne


----------



## marcell206 (2011 Január 27)

Már csak 4


----------



## marcell206 (2011 Január 27)

3


----------



## marcell206 (2011 Január 27)

2


----------



## marcell206 (2011 Január 27)

1


----------



## marcell206 (2011 Január 27)

Nagyon köszönöm ezt a fórumot!


----------



## Anta73 (2011 Január 27)

hozzászólnék a témához...


----------



## Anta73 (2011 Január 27)

mondom én, hogy hozzászólnék..


----------



## Anta73 (2011 Január 27)

ha volna még időm...


----------



## Anta73 (2011 Január 27)

kezeket a magasba


----------



## yeshajnalka (2011 Január 27)

Jó hogy létrehozódott ez a topik, mert én is az újak közé tartozom és még nem tudtam tüzetesen átnézni az oldalt, igy talán könnyebb lesz elindulni


----------



## yeshajnalka (2011 Január 27)

üdvözlök mindenkit, remélem én is hasznos tagja leszek ennek a kisoldalnak


----------



## yeshajnalka (2011 Január 27)

a fenti receptet olvasva, talán ma én is sütéssel töltöm az időt, .....finom lehet...., megjött a kedvem a sütkérezéshez....


----------



## gyorierika80 (2011 Január 27)

köszönöm

Nagyon jók Köszi

Nagyon jók Köszi

Nagyon jók Köszi

Nagyon jók Köszi

Nagyon jók Köszi

Ezt a régi filmet keresem. Nincs meg véletlenül valakinek?

Nagyon jók Köszi

Nagyon jók Köszi,

:d

jaja

már nincs sok

látom nem vagyok egyedül

én is nagyon

jaj de jó, süthetne a nap kicsit

gyerekeimnek nagyon kellene valami darab

szia

na mér csak négy van vissza

már csak 3

uh mindjárt meglesz

kiváncsi leszek mi lesz ma...

:d

:d

:d

:d

:d

:d

:d

de j:d

köszike

:d köszke

igen, köszi

köszi:d

nagyon szeretem:d

köszke 

köszönöm 
)


----------



## Tökipompos (2011 Január 27)

Köszönöm!!!!!!!!!


----------



## palacsinta65 (2011 Január 27)

ágyínnadcáty


----------



## Tökipompos (2011 Január 27)

Jó lenne, ha már a 20. után lennék....


----------



## palacsinta65 (2011 Január 27)

dvenádcáty


----------



## palacsinta65 (2011 Január 27)

trinádcáty


----------



## palacsinta65 (2011 Január 27)

csitírnádcáty


----------



## palacsinta65 (2011 Január 27)

pitynádcáty


----------



## yeshajnalka (2011 Január 27)

Üdv mindenkinek


----------



## yeshajnalka (2011 Január 27)

én új tag lennék és érdeklődöm az angol nyelv iránt, mármint olyan szinten, hogy két kislány anyukája vagyok és szeretném hamar elkezdeni velük a tanulást, de nem tudom mikor érdemes belefogni?


----------



## Bivike (2011 Január 27)

sziasztok!


----------



## yeshajnalka (2011 Január 27)

Én Erdélyben lakom, de itt nálunk még nincsenek ilyen iskolák", óvodák, ahol el lehetne sajátitani a nyelvet, legalábbis egy falatot belőle


----------



## Bivike (2011 Január 27)

Örülök, hogy rá találtam erre a fórumra!


----------



## Bivike (2011 Január 27)

Már régóta kerestem hasonlót.


----------



## yeshajnalka (2011 Január 27)

Esetleg online nyelvtanulási lehetőség van valahol?


----------



## yeshajnalka (2011 Január 27)

Ha valaki tud ezzel kapcsolatosan valamilyen infot, előre is köszönöm, ha közzé teszi


----------



## Bivike (2011 Január 27)

Nagyon sok jó könyvet megtaláltam az oldalon!


----------



## Duduka17 (2011 Január 27)

madárka


----------



## Bivike (2011 Január 27)

Végre van egy kicsit több időm olvasni.


----------



## Duduka17 (2011 Január 27)

köles


----------



## Bivike (2011 Január 27)

Gyed-en vagyok a pici fiamma.


----------



## Duduka17 (2011 Január 27)

kukorica


----------



## Bivike (2011 Január 27)

"l" lemaradt


----------



## Duduka17 (2011 Január 27)

csipp,csipp hideg van fázunk


----------



## Duduka17 (2011 Január 27)

hó


----------



## palacsinta65 (2011 Január 27)

sesztynádcáty


----------



## Duduka17 (2011 Január 27)

eső


----------



## Bivike (2011 Január 27)




----------



## Duduka17 (2011 Január 27)

anita


----------



## Duduka17 (2011 Január 27)

Isti


----------



## Duduka17 (2011 Január 27)

Emese


----------



## Bivike (2011 Január 27)

Nagyon eleven.


----------



## palacsinta65 (2011 Január 27)

szemnádcáty


----------



## Duduka17 (2011 Január 27)

Maci


----------



## Bivike (2011 Január 27)

ritkán hagy békén 10 percnél tovább


----------



## Duduka17 (2011 Január 27)

Katica


----------



## dinett (2011 Január 27)

*.*

Sziasztok


----------



## Bivike (2011 Január 27)

bár most egyedül játszik az autóival


----------



## Duduka17 (2011 Január 27)

nyuszi


----------



## dinett (2011 Január 27)

*.*

én


----------



## Duduka17 (2011 Január 27)

süni


----------



## Bivike (2011 Január 27)

a piros autók a kedvencei


----------



## palacsinta65 (2011 Január 27)

vószemnádcáty


----------



## dinett (2011 Január 27)

*.*

gyorsan


----------



## Duduka17 (2011 Január 27)

csiga


----------



## Bivike (2011 Január 27)

meg a kamionok...


----------



## dinett (2011 Január 27)

*.*

szeretnék


----------



## Duduka17 (2011 Január 27)

szánkó


----------



## Bivike (2011 Január 27)

meg a buszok...


----------



## dinett (2011 Január 27)

*.*

20


----------



## 210csilla (2011 Január 27)

Köszi, jó a recept!


----------



## Duduka17 (2011 Január 27)

hópihe


----------



## Duduka17 (2011 Január 27)

január


----------



## dinett (2011 Január 27)

*.*

hozzászólást


----------



## Bivike (2011 Január 27)

főleg a csuklósbusz...


----------



## Duduka17 (2011 Január 27)

február


----------



## dinett (2011 Január 27)

*.*

írni


----------



## Duduka17 (2011 Január 27)

Andris


----------



## dinett (2011 Január 27)

*.*

remélem


----------



## Duduka17 (2011 Január 27)

győrgyi


----------



## dinett (2011 Január 27)

*.*

ezzel


----------



## Bivike (2011 Január 27)

szereti a mesekönyveket is...


----------



## Duduka17 (2011 Január 27)

apa


----------



## dinett (2011 Január 27)

*.*

sikerül


----------



## Bivike (2011 Január 27)

meg a labdákat


----------



## dinett (2011 Január 27)

*.*

is


----------



## 210csilla (2011 Január 27)

Nagyon jó a téma!


----------



## dinett (2011 Január 27)

*.*

puszi


----------



## Bivike (2011 Január 27)

szokott rajzolni is


----------



## dinett (2011 Január 27)

*.*

mindenkinek,


----------



## 210csilla (2011 Január 27)

Jó a recept, köszi!


----------



## Bivike (2011 Január 27)

és nagyon sokat beszél, )


----------



## dinett (2011 Január 27)

nagyon


----------



## Bivike (2011 Január 27)

örülök, hogy itt lehetek


----------



## dinett (2011 Január 27)

örülök


----------



## Bivike (2011 Január 27)

köszönöm a lehetőséget


----------



## dinett (2011 Január 27)

hogy


----------



## dinett (2011 Január 27)

itt


----------



## Bivike (2011 Január 27)

minden jót
sziasztok


----------



## palacsinta65 (2011 Január 27)

gyivinnádcáty


----------



## dinett (2011 Január 27)

lehetek


----------



## g3r1 (2011 Január 27)

Üdv, Budapestről


----------



## dinett (2011 Január 27)

ezentúl


----------



## palacsinta65 (2011 Január 27)

dvácáty


----------



## dinett (2011 Január 27)

veletek.


----------



## palacsinta65 (2011 Január 27)

Kivágom:

10+Á = 21


----------



## 210csilla (2011 Január 27)

Köszi a recepteket!


----------



## 210csilla (2011 Január 27)

Jó tanácsok!


----------



## 210csilla (2011 Január 27)

Nagyon jók a receptek! Köszi


----------



## dinett (2011 Január 27)

sikerüüüüüüüüüüüüüüült


----------



## 210csilla (2011 Január 27)

Jók a receptek! Köszi


----------



## marianka1 (2011 Január 27)

hello


----------



## 210csilla (2011 Január 27)

Én is szeretek keresztszemest varrni csak kevés a szabadidőm!


----------



## marianka1 (2011 Január 27)

2. próba


----------



## marianka1 (2011 Január 27)

grat




dinett írta:


> sikerüüüüüüüüüüüüüüült


----------



## 210csilla (2011 Január 27)

Köszi a jó leírást!


----------



## 210csilla (2011 Január 27)

Nagyon szép dolog a gyöngyfűzés, csak nekem nincs rá elég időm!


----------



## 210csilla (2011 Január 27)

Nagyon szuper ötletek!


----------



## 210csilla (2011 Január 27)

Nagyon jó a blog!


----------



## dolgozomami (2011 Január 27)

Hú sziasztok! De jó, hogy idetaláltam


----------



## Jomik (2011 Január 27)

*kosz*

koszi melcsi


----------



## Jomik (2011 Január 27)

*kosz II*

nagyon jo otlet volt ezt a topicot megnyitni


----------



## Jomik (2011 Január 27)

*sutes*

en is mindjart neki allok sutni


----------



## Jomik (2011 Január 27)

*sutes*

sajtos sonkas kiflit keszitek


----------



## 210csilla (2011 Január 27)

Én is teljes körű tag szeretnék lenni, de még a 20 hozzászólásnál tartok!


----------



## yeshajnalka (2011 Január 27)

üdv mindenkinek, ma regisztráltam, örülök, hogy rátaláltam erre az oldaLra.


----------



## yeshajnalka (2011 Január 27)

én is azon vagyok, hogy öszegyüjthessem a hozzászólásaimat és bátran nézelődjek


----------



## yeshajnalka (2011 Január 27)

érdekesnek tartom a témákat, imádom a kreativ alkotásokat, akár régiből újat, akár teljesen egyedi új ötletet szivesen próbálok ki


----------



## melcsii (2011 Január 27)

Sziasztok!
Szia Zakk, Yeshajnalka, Jomik! 

Üdv köreinkben...  Igen, ezeket a sütiket látva és olvasva az embernek akaratlanul is beindul a nyáltermelődése...  Hacsak abszolúte nem szereti a sütiket...  
Nyugodtan gyertek, itt mindenkit szívesen látunk... Örülök, ha bővülünk... 
Meséljetek egy kicsit Ti is magatokról...


----------



## krakuci (2011 Január 27)

*hozzászólás*

szia


----------



## krakuci (2011 Január 27)

*szia*

de jó neked!!


----------



## krakuci (2011 Január 27)

*3*

sziASZTOK


----------



## krakuci (2011 Január 27)

*4*


----------



## krakuci (2011 Január 27)

*5*

kiss


----------



## krakuci (2011 Január 27)

*6*


----------



## krakuci (2011 Január 27)

*7*

:d


----------



## krakuci (2011 Január 27)

*8*


----------



## krakuci (2011 Január 27)

*9*


----------



## krakuci (2011 Január 27)

*10*

:d


----------



## krakuci (2011 Január 27)

*11*

\\m/


----------



## krakuci (2011 Január 27)

*12*


----------



## krakuci (2011 Január 27)

*13*


----------



## krakuci (2011 Január 27)

*14*

:0::0:


----------



## krakuci (2011 Január 27)

*15*

:razz:


----------



## krakuci (2011 Január 27)

*16*

:--:


----------



## krakuci (2011 Január 27)

*17*


----------



## krakuci (2011 Január 27)

*18*

:99:


----------



## krakuci (2011 Január 27)

*19*


----------



## krakuci (2011 Január 27)

*20*


----------



## krakuci (2011 Január 27)

*21*

:d


----------



## NyPéter (2011 Január 27)

Üdv Mindenkinek!
Péter


----------



## NyPéter (2011 Január 27)

Tegnap regisztráltam!
P.


----------



## NyPéter (2011 Január 27)

Szeretnék összegyűjteni 20 hozzászólást.
P.


----------



## NyPéter (2011 Január 27)

Nagy kérdés, hogy ez vajon miért szükséges?
P.


----------



## NyPéter (2011 Január 27)

Hiszen látszik, hogy ez csak formaság!
P.


----------



## kingaeg (2011 Január 27)

ha köszönömöt nyomok az elég?


----------



## kingaeg (2011 Január 27)

1


----------



## NyPéter (2011 Január 27)

Van olyan kitétel a moderátoroktól, hogy csak értelmes hozzászólás fogadható el.
P.


----------



## kingaeg (2011 Január 27)

2


----------



## kingaeg (2011 Január 27)

3


----------



## kingaeg (2011 Január 27)

de ezt miért csinálják?


----------



## NyPéter (2011 Január 27)

Más moderátor azt javasolja,hogy elég, ha csak számokat írunk vagy az abc betűit.
P.


----------



## kingaeg (2011 Január 27)

Igazán szigorúnak tartom


----------



## kingaeg (2011 Január 27)

értelmetlen időtöltés amit most csinálok


----------



## NyPéter (2011 Január 27)

Erre az oldalra Katalin-Anyóka irányított.
P.


----------



## kingaeg (2011 Január 27)

azon vagyok, hogy meglegyen a 20


----------



## NyPéter (2011 Január 27)

Neki köszönhetném, hogy eljuthatok a 20-ig.
P.


----------



## kingaeg (2011 Január 27)

miért küld szavazóoldalra a site?


----------



## kingaeg (2011 Január 27)

ne köszönd senkinek, csak magadnak


----------



## NyPéter (2011 Január 27)

Úgy tűnik, az eddig megírt 7 levelem elveszett, ezért most már nem írok, csak számokat!


----------



## kingaeg (2011 Január 27)

most látom, hogy legalább számolja a rendszer az üzeneteim számát ...


----------



## NyPéter (2011 Január 27)

Úgy tűnik, az eddig megírt 7 levelem elveszett, ezért most már nem írok, csak számokat!
P.http://www.canadahun.com/forum/images/smilies/new_tomato.gif


----------



## kingaeg (2011 Január 27)

hajrá, hajrá, legyen gyorsabb a site ....


----------



## NyPéter (2011 Január 27)

Vháooooo! Még sem vesztek el!!! Ez lesz a 12. üzenet!
P.


----------



## kingaeg (2011 Január 27)

már csak 8 van hátra


----------



## NyPéter (2011 Január 27)

Vháooooo! Még sem vesztek el!!! Ez lesz a 12. üzenet!
P.http://www.canadahun.com/forum/images/smilies/icon_smile.gif


----------



## kingaeg (2011 Január 27)

hagyok holnapra is


----------



## NyPéter (2011 Január 27)

Bocsi, elszámoltam. A 13. üzenet volt az előző.
P.


----------



## NyPéter (2011 Január 27)

Ez meg a 15. üzenet lesz.
P.


----------



## NyPéter (2011 Január 27)

Ez meg a 15. üzenet lesz.
P.


----------



## NyPéter (2011 Január 27)

Szóval Katalin-Anyókának nem merem megköszönni a segítséget, mert az állítólag "offolásnak" számít.
P.


----------



## NyPéter (2011 Január 27)

Hű de szigorúak itt!
P.


----------



## NyPéter (2011 Január 27)

Hű de szigorúak itt!
P.http://www.canadahun.com/forum/images/smilies/smash.gif


----------



## NyPéter (2011 Január 27)

És mit jelent az "offolás", és miért nem lehet ezt tenni?
P.


----------



## NyPéter (2011 Január 27)

És mit jelent az "offolás", és miért nem lehet ezt tenni?
P.


----------



## NyPéter (2011 Január 27)

Szerintem nem jó a számláló! 19 után 21 jött, ha jól láttam ))
P.


----------



## NyPéter (2011 Január 27)

De most jól számolt!
p.


----------



## NyPéter (2011 Január 27)

De most jól számolt!
p.


----------



## Arkus (2011 Január 27)

kiss:55:


Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


----------



## NyPéter (2011 Január 27)

Remélem nem követtem el "offolást", mert akkor törlik néhány levelem.
P.


----------



## Arkus (2011 Január 27)

*1234*

kiss:55:


Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


----------



## NyPéter (2011 Január 27)

Ezért inkább túlteljesítek.
P.


----------



## NyPéter (2011 Január 27)

Ezért inkább túlteljesítek.
P.


----------



## NyPéter (2011 Január 27)

Úgy látom, fogynak a téma látogatói.
P.


----------



## NyPéter (2011 Január 27)

Úgy látom, fogynak a téma látogatói.
P.


----------



## Arkus (2011 Január 27)

*4546*


----------



## Arkus (2011 Január 27)

Ma ismét havat kellett seperni.


----------



## Arkus (2011 Január 27)

Mindig mosolyogj.


----------



## NyPéter (2011 Január 27)

Ezzel összegyűlt a 30. is biztonságból.
Üdv-hej-pá-csáooo Mindenkinek!!!
P.


----------



## Arkus (2011 Január 27)

Az élet szép, csak légy mindig vidám.


----------



## NyPéter (2011 Január 27)

Szóval ez a 31. levél.
Megvárom a 48 órát.
P.


----------



## NyPéter (2011 Január 27)

Üdv-hej-pá!
Péter


----------



## madeka (2011 Január 27)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


kiszeretnem gyujteni a 20 hozzaszolast, de sehogy sem sikerul


----------



## madeka (2011 Január 27)

udv mindenkinek


----------



## madeka (2011 Január 27)

Udvozlom az oldalt


----------



## madeka (2011 Január 27)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg





1valaky írta:


> szuper vagykiss





Melitta írta:


> 7, sziasztokkiss






Koszonom a lehetoseget


----------



## madeka (2011 Január 27)

Koszonom Melitta


----------



## AnnamL (2011 Január 27)

*varázsszó 20 hozzászólás*

Sziasztok,
Bevallom töredelmesen, főként a letölthető könyvek miatt vagyok itt. Nagyon szépen köszönöm azoknak, akik vették a fáradtságot és feltöltötték.


----------



## SB66 (2011 Január 27)

miez?


----------



## SB66 (2011 Január 27)

23 üzenetem van mégse tudok letölteni


----------



## Ildigirl1986 (2011 Január 27)

én is letölteni szeretnék


----------



## cs.m (2011 Január 27)

*KÖszi*


----------



## IceLord (2011 Január 27)

Üdv. Szintén főleg a letölthető könyvek miatt vagyok itt. Köszönet minden feltöltőnek.


----------



## Api04 (2011 Január 27)

Üdv!


----------



## Skubick (2011 Január 27)

Köszöntem befelé..


----------



## Skubick (2011 Január 27)

És még mindig...


----------



## 720 (2011 Január 27)

Jelen


----------



## BooBoo80 (2011 Január 27)

Szép estét!


----------



## yeshajnalka (2011 Január 28)

Hátha sikerül majd feltenni fotót és akkor minannyian örülhetünk a kisunoka műveinek, talán akadnak páran, akik ki is próbálják.... lehet, hogy én is a leányaimmal......üdv


----------



## simon21 (2011 Január 28)

*üdv*

üdv mindenkek


----------



## melcsii (2011 Január 28)

Szia BooBoo! 
Üdv körünkben! 
Mesélj egy kicsit magadról...


----------



## Ferky (2011 Január 28)

*csak úgy*

Sziasztok!


----------



## simon21 (2011 Január 28)

egy csomó minden érdekel itt


----------



## dolgozomami (2011 Január 28)

szép reggelt mindenkinek


----------



## dolgozomami (2011 Január 28)

egyébként nálunk süt a nap  Nálatok is?


----------



## dolgozomami (2011 Január 28)




----------



## dolgozomami (2011 Január 28)

Na jó, nem csak értelmetlenségeket írok, olvassatok kicsit, ha van kedvetek 
A jó tündér azt mondja a nyuszikának:
- Teljesítem két kívánságodat.
- Legyen inkább három! Hiszen mindig három kívánság szokott lenni!
- Rendben, legyen három. És mi a második kívánságod?


----------



## dolgozomami (2011 Január 28)

Piroska odaér a nagymama házához és bemegy.
- Nagymama! Miért olyan nagy a füled?
- Azért, hogy jobban halljalak.
- Nagymama! Miért olyan nagy a szemed?
- Azért, hogy jobban lássalak.
- Nagymama! Miért olyan nagy az orrod?
- Azért, hogy jobban érezzem a sütemény illatát.
- De nagymama! Miért olyan nagyok a fogaid?
- Azért, hogy jobban meg tudjam rágni a répát, amit nekem hoztál.
- De nagymama! Én nem is szoktam répát hozni neked!
- Hát ez nem jött össze - mondta a nyúl és kimászott a nagymama ágyából.


----------



## dolgozomami (2011 Január 28)

A medve sétál az erdőben. Valami különösre figyel fel. Az egyik bokor felől csak ennyit hall:
- Egy... kettő... három... négy... öt... hat... hét.
Egyszerre csak a nyuszika mászik ki a bokor mögül. A medve meglepődve nézi, és megkérdezi:
- Nyuszika! Mit csináltál te a bokor mögött?
- Pisiltem.
- De miért kell ahhoz számolni?
- Hát idefigyelj medve! Egy, lehúzom a zipzárom. Kettő, előveszem. Három, felhúzom a bőrt. Négy, pisilek. Öt, lehúzom a bőrt. Hat, elteszem. Hét, felhúzom a zipzárt. Nagyon jó, próbáld ki!
Másnap a medve sétál az erdőben és ráérkezik a pisilés. Hát gondolja, hogy kipróbálja amit a nyuszika mondott. Bemegy az egyik bokor mögé, és elkezdi:
- Egy... kettő... három... négy... öt... három... öt... három... öt... három... öt...


----------



## simon21 (2011 Január 28)

végre süt a nap


----------



## dolgozomami (2011 Január 28)

A csődör és a kanca megy ki az istállóból. A csődör udvariasan előreengedi a kancát:
- Menj csak előre, én majd fedezlek.


----------



## dolgozomami (2011 Január 28)

- Miért van olyan magasan a zsiráf feje?
- Mert büdös a lába!


----------



## dolgozomami (2011 Január 28)

Egyik nap egy új kiskakas érkezik a tyúkólba. Még aznap megbúbolja az összes tyúkot.
Erre az öreg kakas azt mondja neki:
- Ne csináld ezt kiskakas, mert el fogsz kapni valamit és meghalsz!
Másnap a kiskakas már a kacsákat is megbúbolja.
Erre az öreg kakas:
- Kiskakas, rossz vége lesz ennek, el fogsz kapni valamit és meghalsz.
A kiskakas nem foglalkozik a dologgal és harmadnap már a birkákat is megdugja.
Egy héttel később a kiskakas fekszik holtan a réten és a keselyűk köröznek felette.
Erre az öreg kakas:
- Látod kiskakas megmondtam, hogy meg fogsz halni!
A kiskakas egy pillanatra kinyitja a szemét, majd becsukja.
Az öreg kakas kérdi tőle:
- Hát kiskakas te élsz?
- Kussoljál, még a végén elijeszted a keselyűket!


----------



## dolgozomami (2011 Január 28)

A baromfiudvarba teljesítmény ösztönző gazdasági szakember érkezik. A fickó összehívja a tyúkokat. Kinyitja a táskáját és kivesz belőle egy strucctojást.
- Nem akarlak kritizálni benneteket, de nem árt, ha látjátok, mire képes a külföldi konkurencia!


----------



## dolgozomami (2011 Január 28)

Két tehén beszélget:
- Hallottál arról az új betegségről, amitől a tehenek megőrülnek? Kergemarha kór vagy mi.
- Igen. Még szerencse, hogy mi pingvinek vagyunk.


----------



## dolgozomami (2011 Január 28)

A kisbéka sétál az úton.
Egyszer csak egy elágazáshoz ér és megdöbbenve olvassa:
"Balra a szépek, jobbra az okosak."
A kisbéka felsóhajt:
- Most szakadjak ketté?


----------



## dolgozomami (2011 Január 28)

A skót nagyon meg akar nézni egy focimeccset, de nem akar taxira költeni, ezért végig fut a 20 km-re levő stadionig. Mikor hazaér, kérdi a szomszédja:
- Na, milyen volt a meccs?
- Azt nem tudom, mert mire odaértem, már nem volt erőm átmászni a kerítésen.


----------



## simon21 (2011 Január 28)

jók ezek a viccek


----------



## dolgozomami (2011 Január 28)

- Miért táncolnak a skótok a lakodalomban mezítláb?
- ???
- Hogy hallják a szomszéd faluból a zenét!


----------



## Vaca (2011 Január 28)

Én szeretek üveg festeni, gobleinezni és gyöngyöt fűzni.


----------



## dolgozomami (2011 Január 28)

Meghal a gazdag bankár. A gyászmenetben a skót sír a legkeservesebben. A mellette haladó férfi megkérdezi:
- Talán a rokona volt a bankár úrnak?
- Sajnos nem. Azért sírok ennyire.


----------



## dolgozomami (2011 Január 28)

Két skót járja az erdőt. Az egyikre rájön a szükség, elvonul egy fa mögé. Pár perc múlva kiszól a társának:
- Te, van nálad egy kis papír?
- Ugyan már, ennyire ne legyél sóher... hagyd ott!


----------



## simon21 (2011 Január 28)

hi-hi


----------



## dolgozomami (2011 Január 28)

Az ügyeletes tiszt felveszi a jegyzőkönyvet, s közben kérdezgeti a bejelentőt:
- El tudná mondani, milyen volt a támadója?
- Dőlt belőle az alkoholszag.
- Mégis, valami pontosabbat nem tud mondani?
- Azt hiszem, körtepálinka volt...


----------



## dolgozomami (2011 Január 28)

Nagyapó állandóan a régi szép időket emlegette, különösen azért, mert olcsóbb volt az élet. Igy sóhajtozott:
"Amikor kisgyerek voltam, anyám elküldött a boltba, és két vekni kenyeret, 6 almát, egy szál kolbászt, két liter tejet és még újságot is tudtam venni, összesen 100 forintból!"
Majd hozzátette: "Ez ma már lehetetlen, azok a rohadt kamerák mindenütt ott vannak!"


----------



## dolgozomami (2011 Január 28)

Sírva jön haza a suliból szeptember 10-én Bin Laden egyik kisfia.
- Mi a baj, Abdullah? - kérdi az apja.
- Egyest kaptam földrajzból - sír az ifjabb Bin Laden.
- Miért, mit kérdezett a tanárnő?
- Azt, hogy mi New York legmagasabb épülete?
- És te mit mondtál?
- Azt, hogy az Empire State Building - bőgi a gyerek.
- Semmi baj, Abdullah! Majd a papa megoldja...


----------



## dolgozomami (2011 Január 28)

A nemzetközi gyors első osztályú fülkéjében egyetlen utas ül. Hirtelen felpattan az ajtó, s egy fegyveres, álarcos gengszter lép be:
- Gyerünk, adja ide a pénzét! - parancsol az utasra.
- De hiszen nekem egy vasam sincs!
- Akkor meg miért reszket ennyire?
- Mert azt hittem, hogy a kalauz jön. Ugyanis jegyem sincs.


----------



## dolgozomami (2011 Január 28)

Találkozik az olasz és az ukrán maffiavezér. Kérdezi az olasz az ukránt:
- Van négyemeletes házad?
- Nincs!
- Akkor te nem is vagy igazi maffiózó!
Ismét érdeklődik az olasz:
- Van fekete limuzinod?
- Nincs!
- Akkor te nem is vagy igazi maffiózó!
Újabb kérdés:
- És van ujjnyi vastag arany nyakláncod?
- Nincs!
- Akkor te nem is vagy igazi maffiózó!
Erre nagyon mérges lesz az ukrán. Hazamegy, kiadja a parancsokat:
- A hat emeletből kettőt lerobbantani, a helikoptereket eladni, a kutyáról meg vegyétek le a láncot, mától én fogom hordani!


----------



## simon21 (2011 Január 28)

de jók


----------



## Vaca (2011 Január 28)

Nekem is van egy szép díszpárnám keresztszemessel kivarrva, nemsoká felteszem, csak a kisbabám miatt nem sok időm van. Sziasztok. Vali


----------



## Drinababa (2011 Január 28)

Ez mekkora jó topic!


----------



## Vaca (2011 Január 28)

Nagyon jópofa ez a labda, még nem találkoztam vele, de nagyon tetszik.


----------



## Drinababa (2011 Január 28)

Egy arab sejk fiának levele az egyetemről:
Drága Apu!

Berlin egy csodálatos város. Az emberek kedvesek és nagyon jól érzem itt magam.
De apa, nagyon szégyellem magam, hogy bejárok az egyetemre a valódi-arany Ferrari 599 GTB –vel, mikor az összes tanár és a tanulók is vonattal járnak.

A fiad
Nasser

A sejk válasza a fiának:
Nagyon szeretett Fiam!
Húsz millió dollár át lett utalva a kontodra.
Ne szégyenits meg minket!
Vegyél egy vonatot te is!

Szeretlek
Apu


----------



## Vaca (2011 Január 28)

Nagyon jó ötlet, én is szeretek füzni, majd rakok fel pár képet az eddigi alkotásaimból.


----------



## Drinababa (2011 Január 28)

A maffiózós nagyon állat!


----------



## Vaca (2011 Január 28)

Nagyon szeretek kreatívoskodni, örülök és remélem minél több ötletet tudunk adni egymásnak.


----------



## Drinababa (2011 Január 28)

Köszi!


----------



## Drinababa (2011 Január 28)

Olyan szép idő van! Süt a nap! Csak mellette Szibériai hideg!


----------



## Vaca (2011 Január 28)

Nagyon szépen köszönöm az ötleteket.


----------



## Drinababa (2011 Január 28)

Mi a tőzsde?


----------



## Vaca (2011 Január 28)

Én is szeretek papírból és minden más anyagból ünnepi díszeket és használati tárgyakat készíteni a kisfiammal.


----------



## Drinababa (2011 Január 28)

Kohn megkérdi Grüntől, mi az a tőzsde. 
Grün: 
- Nézd Kohn, nem könnyű elmagyarázni, hogy te is megértsd. Tegyük fel, 
hogy veszel egy tyúkot, ami aztán tojást tojik. Aztán a tojásból kikel a 
csibe, a csibéből tyúk lesz, az megint tojást tojik, abból tyúk lesz, ami 
megint tojik. És egyszer csak jön az árvíz és minden tyúkot elvisz! És 
akkor azt mondod: „A k***va életbe! Kacsát kellett volna venni!”  

Na látod, ez a tőzsde!


----------



## Drinababa (2011 Január 28)

Nem tudom hány hozzászólásom van már. Más topikokba is írtam... Hmmm...


----------



## Vaca (2011 Január 28)

Nagyon sok szép mintát tettetek fel, én is készítettem régen sokat, de a karom kicsit kikészült tőle.


----------



## Vaca (2011 Január 28)

Azért az eddigi munkáimat felrakom , hogy megnézhessétek.


----------



## Vaca (2011 Január 28)

Nagyon fiatalon kezdtem el és ma már nincs sok időm ilyenekre, de nagyon szeretem csinálni.


----------



## kisszalan (2011 Január 28)

Sziasztok, én is megjöttem.


----------



## Drinababa (2011 Január 28)

Tök jól elbeszélgetek magammal!


----------



## Vaca (2011 Január 28)

Nekem is van sok midim, majd felrakom, csak még nem nagyon értek hozzá.


----------



## Drinababa (2011 Január 28)

Yeee! :d


----------



## Drinababa (2011 Január 28)

Itt egy kis zene:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HqoU8yNkSww
Szerintem nagyon jó!
Persze ez csak az én ízlésem!


----------



## Vaca (2011 Január 28)

Írjátok meg melyik kellene és ha van időm csatolom.


----------



## Vaca (2011 Január 28)

Bár én a hangnemet a gépen nem tudom megváltoztatni.


----------



## Drinababa (2011 Január 28)

Hallgassátok! Szeretettel tőlem!


----------



## Drinababa (2011 Január 28)

Éljenek a miskolci Jegesmedvék!


----------



## Drinababa (2011 Január 28)

:d:d:d:d:d


----------



## Vaca (2011 Január 28)

nekem is van pár alapom, feltöltöm ha lesz egy kis időm.


----------



## Drinababa (2011 Január 28)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GnWcv_PFP40
 Ezt úgy szerettem!


----------



## Vaca (2011 Január 28)

A kereoki programot is fel tudom tenni , nem tudom lehet-e?


----------



## Drinababa (2011 Január 28)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oE8bi2xbd2M&feature=related
Meg ezt is!


----------



## Vaca (2011 Január 28)

Nekem nincs kottázó programom, de nagyon szeretnék, nem tudom hogy kell használni?


----------



## Drinababa (2011 Január 28)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zhmn6Foh-GU&feature=related


----------



## Vaca (2011 Január 28)

Számítógépen egérrel kell irányítani a kottázást?


----------



## Drinababa (2011 Január 28)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e5k14Z48Hx0&feature=related
Pampalini!


----------



## barlac (2011 Január 28)

70-es évek se rossz


----------



## kisszalan (2011 Január 28)

Most akkor ez hogy is van? Én itt írogatok amit akarok, és ha megvan a 20 akkor jó nekem?


----------



## Drinababa (2011 Január 28)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BfVKilkdVZs&feature=related
 Olyanokat találok!


----------



## kisszalan (2011 Január 28)

Lehet, hogy hülye vagyok, de ritkán fordulok meg ilyen helyeken, és még ritkábban írok bármit is.


----------



## Vaca (2011 Január 28)

nagyon jó ötlet egy helyen ennyi minden, ezek engem pont érdekelnek.


----------



## Vaca (2011 Január 28)

Van sok régi kottám ,majd előkeresem, csak be kell szkennelni.


----------



## barlac (2011 Január 28)

Hair a király


----------



## Drinababa (2011 Január 28)

:d :d :d


----------



## Vaca (2011 Január 28)

Szép napot mindenkinek, akik a nótákat és a kreatív dolgokat kedvelik.


----------



## Drinababa (2011 Január 28)

Szerintem igen! Én is csak azért írogatok!


----------



## kisszalan (2011 Január 28)

Akkor jó. Már aggódtam magamért.


----------



## kisszalan (2011 Január 28)

Azért jó volt elnézni a monológodat is, csak sajnos cégből vagyok, és innen nem tudok youtube-ot nézegetni.


----------



## Drinababa (2011 Január 28)

Majd otthonról!


----------



## Drinababa (2011 Január 28)

Nincs bent még a főnököm, én is csak azért vagyok ilyen merész!


----------



## kisszalan (2011 Január 28)

Enyém itt ül velem szemben, és tök elégedett, hogy milyen serényen dolgozom.


----------



## kisszalan (2011 Január 28)

Az egyetlen probléma, hogy azért majd a munkát is el kell végezni valamikor...


----------



## Drinababa (2011 Január 28)

Igaz!


----------



## kisszalan (2011 Január 28)

Egyébként én azért vagyok itt, mert a keresztfiamnak szüksége van egy karaoke fájlra, amit sehol máshol nem találok.


----------



## kisszalan (2011 Január 28)

A munka jobban ráér, de ez sürgős, mert kell a farsangra.


----------



## kisszalan (2011 Január 28)

Na akkor még egy sor, csak hogy gyűljön.


----------



## kisszalan (2011 Január 28)

Láttam, hogy korábban mások vicceket írtak, de én nem hallottam mostanában semmi jó viccet.


----------



## kisszalan (2011 Január 28)

Mondjuk én gondolkodtam valami viccesen, nem tudom milyennek találjátok, de megosztom. Kicsit aktuális is itt Magyarországon.


----------



## Drinababa (2011 Január 28)

Melyik dal kell?


----------



## kisszalan (2011 Január 28)

Hogy hívják azt a játékot, amiben a rendszerbe újonnan belépők befizetéseiből lesz a régieknek pénze.
(A kollégák a pilótajátékot mondák kivétel nélkül.)
Helyes válasz: állami nyugdíjrendszer.


----------



## kisszalan (2011 Január 28)

Örülök, hogy még itt vagy. 
[FONT=&quot]Tesók- Csóró vagyok(karaoke).mp3
Ezen az oldalon találtam: http://canadahun.com/forum/showthread.php?p=2665082
[/FONT]


----------



## Drinababa (2011 Január 28)

Én már le tudom tölteni, ha priviben elküldöd az e-mail címed, átküldöm szívesen!


----------



## kisszalan (2011 Január 28)

Kösz a segítséget! Címem: [email protected]
Ha már lehetek pofátlan, akkor azon az oldalom mid formátumban és mp3-ban is fent van. Nem tudom melyik lesz a nyerő, úgyhogy ha megtennéd, hogy mindkettőt átküldd, azt nagyon megköszönöm!


----------



## kisszalan (2011 Január 28)

Ez nem jött be egészen. Az a puszi a nevem eleje. Az e-mail cím tehát a hozzászólásoknál is látott [email protected].


----------



## kisszalan (2011 Január 28)

Azért én továbbra is gyűjtöm a hozzászólásokat, mert bejön ez a hely. Lehet, hogy a jövőben gyakrabban visszalátogatok.


----------



## bege66 (2011 Január 28)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


 Gyűjtöm a 20 hozzászólást!


----------



## bege66 (2011 Január 28)

Vajon hányadiknál tartok?


----------



## bege66 (2011 Január 28)

Jó lenne,ha össze gyűlne!


----------



## kisszalan (2011 Január 28)

2.-nál. A bal oldalon látod.


----------



## bege66 (2011 Január 28)

Még sok van hátra,de próbákozom!


----------



## kisszalan (2011 Január 28)

Bocs, már 3.


----------



## kisszalan (2011 Január 28)

Mindig le vagyok maradva eggyel.


----------



## kisszalan (2011 Január 28)

Nekem megvan a 20!


----------



## bege66 (2011 Január 28)

Már észrevettem,hol látható a hozzászólásaim száma! Köszi


----------



## bege66 (2011 Január 28)

Én még írogatok 1 párat!


----------



## bege66 (2011 Január 28)

HUUUU,de lassan megy


----------



## bege66 (2011 Január 28)

Miért van erre szükség?


----------



## kisszalan (2011 Január 28)

Úgy tűnik, nekem is kell, mert amit le akartam tölteni, még mindig nem engedi.


----------



## bege66 (2011 Január 28)

Még mindig itt vagyok!


----------



## barlac (2011 Január 28)

még mindig a legjobb verzio


----------



## kisszalan (2011 Január 28)

Szerintem azért van rá szükség, hogy ne letöltő oldalnak használják a regisztrálók. Alapvetően nem arra találták ki.


----------



## bege66 (2011 Január 28)

Mikor regisztráltál Ma?


----------



## bege66 (2011 Január 28)

Már kemény 10-nél tartok!


----------



## kisszalan (2011 Január 28)

Nem egyszerű. Lehet, hogy a 20 hozzászólás után kell még a két nap?


----------



## bege66 (2011 Január 28)

Remélem utána sikerül a letöltés!


----------



## kisszalan (2011 Január 28)

Bár nem emlékszem pontosan hány órakor regisztráltam...


----------



## bege66 (2011 Január 28)

Nem tudom neked miét nem sikerül,mikor már 24 látható nálad


----------



## bege66 (2011 Január 28)

Lehet,hogy a 2 napot is meg kell várni?


----------



## bege66 (2011 Január 28)

Na még 6 üzit kell írnom


----------



## barlac (2011 Január 28)

AndiC írta:


> _Deep Purple - Soldier of Fortune_
> 
> <IFRAME class=youtube-player title="YouTube video player" height=170 src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/8mHPfXVdnzM" frameBorder=0 width=250 allowFullScreen type="text/html"></IFRAME>


 a kedvencem köszi


----------



## bege66 (2011 Január 28)

Csak véletlen keveredtem erre az oldalra,könyvet is lehet letölteni?


----------



## bege66 (2011 Január 28)

Majd kiderül!


----------



## bege66 (2011 Január 28)

Jól el írogatok itt magammal


----------



## bege66 (2011 Január 28)

Na még kettő


----------



## bege66 (2011 Január 28)

Utolsó!!!!! HURRÁÁÁÁÁÁ


----------



## bege66 (2011 Január 28)

Nekem sem sikerül a letöltés,pedig meg van a 20 hozzászólásom!


----------



## bege66 (2011 Január 28)

Valaki tudja hogyan működik?


----------



## On-lány (2011 Január 28)

.


----------



## kisszalan (2011 Január 28)

Én rájöttem, hogy még hátravan 15 percem a 2 napos regisztrációból. Hamarosan tudok már tölteni.


----------



## Drinababa (2011 Január 28)

Szia Ki s szalan! Átment.


----------



## On-lány (2011 Január 28)

1


----------



## On-lány (2011 Január 28)

remélem már sikerül


----------



## On-lány (2011 Január 28)

legalábbis jó lenne


----------



## kisszalan (2011 Január 28)

Drinababa írta:


> Szia Ki s szalan! Átment.



Hálásan köszönöm! Egy életre a rabszolgád vagyok!  Még ugyan nem látom, de a freemail nem a gyorsaságáról híres.


----------



## On-lány (2011 Január 28)

elég uncsi nap


----------



## On-lány (2011 Január 28)

ez van


----------



## On-lány (2011 Január 28)




----------



## On-lány (2011 Január 28)

akarom


----------



## On-lány (2011 Január 28)

ezt is


----------



## On-lány (2011 Január 28)

...


----------



## On-lány (2011 Január 28)

nem bírom


----------



## On-lány (2011 Január 28)

ez van


----------



## On-lány (2011 Január 28)

bla


----------



## On-lány (2011 Január 28)

bla bla


----------



## On-lány (2011 Január 28)

bla bla bla


----------



## On-lány (2011 Január 28)

cic


----------



## On-lány (2011 Január 28)

mic


----------



## Bravos (2011 Január 28)

Jelentkezem!


----------



## On-lány (2011 Január 28)

szag


----------



## Bravos (2011 Január 28)




----------



## On-lány (2011 Január 28)

kö


----------



## On-lány (2011 Január 28)

kavics


----------



## On-lány (2011 Január 28)

sokk


----------



## Bravos (2011 Január 28)

:-d


----------



## Bravos (2011 Január 28)

kuka


----------



## Ricsi78 (2011 Január 28)

Üdv Mindenkinek!


----------



## Alphab (2011 Január 28)

Halihó


----------



## Alphab (2011 Január 28)

h


----------



## Alphab (2011 Január 28)

e


----------



## Alphab (2011 Január 28)

l


----------



## Alphab (2011 Január 28)

o


----------



## Alphab (2011 Január 28)

sosem


----------



## Alphab (2011 Január 28)

gyűlik


----------



## Alphab (2011 Január 28)

össze


----------



## Alphab (2011 Január 28)

az


----------



## Alphab (2011 Január 28)

a


----------



## Alphab (2011 Január 28)

20


----------



## Alphab (2011 Január 28)

üzenet


----------



## Alphab (2011 Január 28)

ami


----------



## Alphab (2011 Január 28)

ahhoz


----------



## Alphab (2011 Január 28)

kell


----------



## Alphab (2011 Január 28)

hogy


----------



## Alphab (2011 Január 28)

le


----------



## Alphab (2011 Január 28)

tudjak


----------



## Feri188 (2011 Január 28)

Sziasztok


----------



## Alphab (2011 Január 28)

szedni


----------



## Alphab (2011 Január 28)

ezt-azt


----------



## Feri188 (2011 Január 28)

Szép időnk van


----------



## Feri188 (2011 Január 28)

Jelen-lét...


----------



## Feri188 (2011 Január 28)

További szép napot mindenkinek! kiss


----------



## Feri188 (2011 Január 28)

1


----------



## Feri188 (2011 Január 28)

kettő


----------



## Feri188 (2011 Január 28)

3


----------



## Feri188 (2011 Január 28)

négy


----------



## barlac (2011 Január 28)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


 
Köszi
Üdv:
Barlac


----------



## kirschem (2011 Január 28)

Helló mindenkinek! Új vagyok itt és bocs, hogy most terhelem kicsit az oldalt a 20 kezdő hozzászólásommal. Köszi, hogy ezt itt megtehetem.

Üdv.

Kirschem


----------



## kirschem (2011 Január 28)

Már csak 19


----------



## Bengazer (2011 Január 28)

f


----------



## Bengazer (2011 Január 28)

2


----------



## Bengazer (2011 Január 28)

3


----------



## kirschem (2011 Január 28)

még 18 (bárcsak az éveim száma is ennyi lehetne):-?


----------



## Bengazer (2011 Január 28)

4


----------



## kirschem (2011 Január 28)

17


----------



## kirschem (2011 Január 28)

16 - lassan, de biztosan haladok


----------



## kirschem (2011 Január 28)

15


----------



## kirschem (2011 Január 28)

14


----------



## Bengazer (2011 Január 28)

5


----------



## Bengazer (2011 Január 28)

6


----------



## kirschem (2011 Január 28)

13


----------



## kirschem (2011 Január 28)

12


----------



## Bengazer (2011 Január 28)

7


----------



## kirschem (2011 Január 28)

11 - ezt a számot szeretem


----------



## Bengazer (2011 Január 28)

8


----------



## kirschem (2011 Január 28)

10 - már 10 vagy még 10, a lényeg, hogy a fele megvan


----------



## Bengazer (2011 Január 28)

9


----------



## kirschem (2011 Január 28)

9


----------



## kirschem (2011 Január 28)

8


----------



## Bengazer (2011 Január 28)

10


----------



## kirschem (2011 Január 28)

7


----------



## kirschem (2011 Január 28)

6


----------



## Bengazer (2011 Január 28)

11


----------



## kirschem (2011 Január 28)

5


----------



## kirschem (2011 Január 28)

4


----------



## kirschem (2011 Január 28)

3


----------



## kirschem (2011 Január 28)

2


----------



## kirschem (2011 Január 28)

és 1 - megcsináltam, már csak 2 nap várakozás és itt lehetek. Minden jót mindenkinek!

Üdv!

kirschem


----------



## Bengazer (2011 Január 28)

12


----------



## MLilla84 (2011 Január 28)

1


----------



## fehferenc (2011 Január 28)

szia


Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


----------



## fehferenc (2011 Január 28)

szia


----------



## verescs (2011 Január 28)

*Valahogy összejon a husz.*

1


----------



## verescs (2011 Január 28)

2


----------



## verescs (2011 Január 28)

3


----------



## fehferenc (2011 Január 28)

szia


fehferenc írta:


> szia


----------



## batani (2011 Január 28)

üdv Pécsváradról...


----------



## verescs (2011 Január 28)

4


----------



## verescs (2011 Január 28)

5


----------



## verescs (2011 Január 28)

meg sok van hatra


----------



## verescs (2011 Január 28)

7


----------



## verescs (2011 Január 28)

8


----------



## batani (2011 Január 28)

1


----------



## verescs (2011 Január 28)

9


----------



## batani (2011 Január 28)

2


----------



## verescs (2011 Január 28)

10


----------



## batani (2011 Január 28)

3


----------



## verescs (2011 Január 28)

11


----------



## batani (2011 Január 28)

4


----------



## verescs (2011 Január 28)

12


----------



## batani (2011 Január 28)

5


----------



## verescs (2011 Január 28)

13


----------



## batani (2011 Január 28)

6


----------



## batani (2011 Január 28)

7


----------



## verescs (2011 Január 28)

14


----------



## batani (2011 Január 28)

9


----------



## verescs (2011 Január 28)

15


----------



## verescs (2011 Január 28)

16


----------



## batani (2011 Január 28)

10


----------



## verescs (2011 Január 28)

17


----------



## batani (2011 Január 28)

11


----------



## verescs (2011 Január 28)

18


----------



## batani (2011 Január 28)

12


----------



## batani (2011 Január 28)

13


----------



## verescs (2011 Január 28)

19


----------



## batani (2011 Január 28)

14


----------



## verescs (2011 Január 28)

vegre


----------



## batani (2011 Január 28)

15


----------



## batani (2011 Január 28)

16


----------



## verescs (2011 Január 28)

+1


----------



## batani (2011 Január 28)

17


----------



## batani (2011 Január 28)

18


----------



## batani (2011 Január 28)

19


----------



## batani (2011 Január 28)

20


----------



## carloso (2011 Január 28)

Itt vagyok. Sziasztok.


----------



## PoVera (2011 Január 28)

No akkor kezdjük ichi


----------



## PoVera (2011 Január 28)

ni


----------



## PoVera (2011 Január 28)

san


----------



## PoVera (2011 Január 28)

shi


----------



## PoVera (2011 Január 28)

go kiss


----------



## PoVera (2011 Január 28)

hm új oldalt kezdtem roku


----------



## PoVera (2011 Január 28)

:656::656::656::656: ez de cuki nana


----------



## PoVera (2011 Január 28)

hachi


----------



## PoVera (2011 Január 28)

kyu:33:


----------



## PoVera (2011 Január 28)

ju:..:


----------



## PoVera (2011 Január 28)

ju-ichi:!:


----------



## PoVera (2011 Január 28)

ju-ni:,,:


----------



## PoVera (2011 Január 28)

ju-san:ugras:


----------



## PoVera (2011 Január 28)

ju-shi\\m/


----------



## PoVera (2011 Január 28)

ju-go:55:


----------



## PoVera (2011 Január 28)

ju-roku:444::444::444::444:


----------



## PoVera (2011 Január 28)

ju-nana:444::444::444::444::444::444::444::444::444::444::444::444::444::444::444::444::444::444::444::444::444::444::444::444::444::444:


----------



## PoVera (2011 Január 28)

ju-hachi


----------



## PoVera (2011 Január 28)

ju-kyu


----------



## PoVera (2011 Január 28)

ni-ju :00::34::23::!::12::12::12::..::777::ugras::4::555::22::222:és végeeeeeeeee


----------



## nemecsek1-30 (2011 Január 28)

Hali!


----------



## smallkow (2011 Január 28)

sziasztok


----------



## smallkow (2011 Január 28)

én még uj vagyok itt


----------



## morics (2011 Január 28)

hozzászólok


----------



## morics (2011 Január 28)

jó kis oldal


----------



## morics (2011 Január 28)

sokáig fog tartani ez a 20...


----------



## morics (2011 Január 28)

4


----------



## morics (2011 Január 28)

http://mokalista.blog.hu/2010/12/29/wall_street


----------



## morics (2011 Január 28)

6


----------



## morics (2011 Január 28)

7


----------



## morics (2011 Január 28)

http://mokalista.blog.hu/2010/12/23...tanacsot_a_noi_magazinok_levelezesi_rovataban


----------



## morics (2011 Január 28)

9


----------



## morics (2011 Január 28)

10!!!!! ebédszünet


----------



## morics (2011 Január 28)

11


----------



## morics (2011 Január 28)

12


----------



## morics (2011 Január 28)

13


----------



## morics (2011 Január 28)

14


----------



## morics (2011 Január 28)

15


----------



## morics (2011 Január 28)

16


----------



## morics (2011 Január 28)

17


----------



## morics (2011 Január 28)

18


----------



## morics (2011 Január 28)

19


----------



## morics (2011 Január 28)

20


----------



## Anta73 (2011 Január 28)

Szeretem a férjem


----------



## Anta73 (2011 Január 28)

Szeretem a férjem még mindig


----------



## Anta73 (2011 Január 28)

ön


----------



## Anta73 (2011 Január 28)

eins


----------



## Anta73 (2011 Január 28)

zwei


----------



## Anta73 (2011 Január 28)

zehn


----------



## Anta73 (2011 Január 28)

elf


----------



## Anta73 (2011 Január 28)

zwölf


----------



## Anta73 (2011 Január 28)

dreizehn


----------



## Anta73 (2011 Január 28)

vierzehn


----------



## Anta73 (2011 Január 28)

fünfzehn


----------



## Anta73 (2011 Január 28)

sechszehn


----------



## Anta73 (2011 Január 28)

siebzehn


----------



## Anta73 (2011 Január 28)

achtzehn


----------



## Anta73 (2011 Január 28)

neunzehn


----------



## Anta73 (2011 Január 28)

zwanzig
Endlich!


----------



## adrienne (2011 Január 28)

Nagyon tetszik nekem ez az oldal. Csak túrelemmel ki kell várni, hogy töltögess.


----------



## adrienne (2011 Január 28)

Bona sera!


----------



## adrienne (2011 Január 28)

Kellemes estét mindenkinek!


----------



## adrienne (2011 Január 28)

úgy tünik elég gyorsan haladok!


----------



## adrienne (2011 Január 28)

Ma kaptuk ki a vakációt! Hurrá!!!!


----------



## adrienne (2011 Január 28)

De sajnos csak egy hétig tart!


----------



## adrienne (2011 Január 28)

Nagyon túrelmetlen vagyok már!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## adrienne (2011 Január 28)

Elég jól haladok!


----------



## adrienne (2011 Január 28)

5


----------



## adrienne (2011 Január 28)

4


----------



## adrienne (2011 Január 28)

3


----------



## adrienne (2011 Január 28)

2


----------



## adrienne (2011 Január 28)

1


----------



## Father (2011 Január 28)

x


----------



## Father (2011 Január 28)

3


----------



## madeka (2011 Január 28)

*koszi*

Koszonom a lehetoseget!


----------



## madeka (2011 Január 28)

Ma kikaptuk a vakaciot


----------



## madeka (2011 Január 28)

1


----------



## madeka (2011 Január 28)

2


----------



## madeka (2011 Január 28)

3


----------



## madeka (2011 Január 28)

4


----------



## madeka (2011 Január 28)

5


----------



## madeka (2011 Január 28)

6


----------



## madeka (2011 Január 28)

7


----------



## madeka (2011 Január 28)

8


----------



## madeka (2011 Január 28)

9


----------



## madeka (2011 Január 28)

10


----------



## madeka (2011 Január 28)

11


----------



## madeka (2011 Január 28)

12


----------



## lk22istvan (2011 Január 28)

üdvözlök mindenkit!


----------



## lk22istvan (2011 Január 28)

lássuk azokat a hozzászólásokat!


----------



## lk22istvan (2011 Január 28)

vicces


----------



## lk22istvan (2011 Január 28)

ez jó!


----------



## lk22istvan (2011 Január 28)

nem sz&otilde;ke volt?


----------



## lk22istvan (2011 Január 28)

nana!


----------



## lk22istvan (2011 Január 28)

helyes!


----------



## lk22istvan (2011 Január 28)

ennyire?


----------



## lk22istvan (2011 Január 28)

hát adni kell neki másik celofánt!


----------



## lk22istvan (2011 Január 28)

hahaha!


----------



## lk22istvan (2011 Január 28)

féllábú nincs?


----------



## lk22istvan (2011 Január 28)

szegények!


----------



## lk22istvan (2011 Január 28)

szívtelen!


----------



## lk22istvan (2011 Január 28)

fordítva!


----------



## lk22istvan (2011 Január 28)

akkor is fáj!


----------



## lk22istvan (2011 Január 28)

aranyos!


----------



## lk22istvan (2011 Január 28)

16


----------



## lk22istvan (2011 Január 28)

eggyel több


----------



## lk22istvan (2011 Január 28)

így jó!


----------



## lk22istvan (2011 Január 28)

utolsó!


----------



## lk22istvan (2011 Január 28)

*mi számít hozzászólásnak?*

mi számít hozzászólásnak?


----------



## lk22istvan (2011 Január 28)

ez is az volt?


----------



## lk22istvan (2011 Január 28)

*hozzászólás*

nagyon remélem


----------



## Yworl (2011 Január 28)

Üdv mindenkinek.

Yworl vagyok, és fantasy és scifi rajongó.


----------



## Yworl (2011 Január 28)

Van ennek a 20 hozzászólásnak értelme?


----------



## Yworl (2011 Január 28)

Ez szerintem nagyon kész dolog.


----------



## Yworl (2011 Január 28)

Elég agyament.


----------



## Yworl (2011 Január 28)

Ráadásul még időkorlát is van. ááááá


----------



## Yworl (2011 Január 28)

Valaki olvassa ezt a szekciót?


----------



## Yworl (2011 Január 28)

Sehol senki???


----------



## Yworl (2011 Január 28)

Már csak 8 üzenet kell és hozzáférek az áhított könyvhöz


----------



## Yworl (2011 Január 28)

Kicsit vicces, hogy magammal beszélgetek.....


----------



## Yworl (2011 Január 28)

Végső visszaszámlálás: 5


----------



## Yworl (2011 Január 28)

Márcsak: 4


----------



## Yworl (2011 Január 28)

Tiszta dili a cucc, mert összevissza irányítgat.


----------



## Yworl (2011 Január 28)

Márcsak 3


----------



## Yworl (2011 Január 28)

Márcsak 2


----------



## Yworl (2011 Január 28)

Egy van hátra.


----------



## Yworl (2011 Január 28)

Mostmár semmi pápá


----------



## _szandii (2011 Január 28)

Kaplar írta:


> Nem értem miért kellett ezt kitalálni -.-" am 20


 hát ezt én sem értem


----------



## _szandii (2011 Január 28)

nem enged letölteni :S ez miért van?


----------



## _szandii (2011 Január 28)

még mindig nem :S pedig megvan a 20, és a 48 órás regisztráció is...


----------



## _szandii (2011 Január 28)

hát, azt hiszem, bele kell nyugodnom, hogy ma nem olvasok Nora Roberts könyvet  de kár


----------



## _szandii (2011 Január 28)

végre működik


----------



## agocsszandy (2011 Január 28)

Na, most 20-szor hozzá kell szóljak valamihez, hogy le tudjak tölteni?


----------



## agocsszandy (2011 Január 28)

Hát én Ward könyvet próbálnék letölteni


----------



## agocsszandy (2011 Január 28)

Ugy látom elleszek magammal, míg ki nem gyűlik a 20 xD


----------



## agocsszandy (2011 Január 28)

Előre is szorri mindenkitől akit felzaklatok, de még ma este szeretnék olvasni


----------



## agocsszandy (2011 Január 28)

És mivel senki nincs, kénytelen vagyok magammal beszélgetni..


----------



## agocsszandy (2011 Január 28)

....


----------



## agocsszandy (2011 Január 28)

Már csak 14 kell


----------



## agocsszandy (2011 Január 28)

.


----------



## agocsszandy (2011 Január 28)

Jaj Istenem tíz, de már ígyis hülyének érzem magam xD


----------



## agocsszandy (2011 Január 28)

Basszus de jó lenne ha lenne ha lenne itt valaki  Nemszeretek magammal beszélgetni...


----------



## koleszarzsolt (2011 Január 29)

Szép estét mindenkinek !


----------



## agocsszandy (2011 Január 29)

......


----------



## koleszarzsolt (2011 Január 29)

Igy már jobb ?


----------



## agocsszandy (2011 Január 29)

Jééé valaki  Szia!


----------



## agocsszandy (2011 Január 29)

Sokkal xD Levagyok néha magamban is, de így... xD


----------



## agocsszandy (2011 Január 29)

*Elvagyok


----------



## agocsszandy (2011 Január 29)

Hm.. ittvagy még? Vagy megint magam maradtam? xD


----------



## agocsszandy (2011 Január 29)

Mindegy, már csak 4 kell


----------



## agocsszandy (2011 Január 29)

....


----------



## koleszarzsolt (2011 Január 29)

Este hat mult......


----------



## agocsszandy (2011 Január 29)

2


----------



## agocsszandy (2011 Január 29)

Hát igen... jól be van állítva


----------



## koleszarzsolt (2011 Január 29)

Még itt vagyok csk lassu a gépem.... Még 10 kell....


----------



## koleszarzsolt (2011 Január 29)

vagy 9..?


----------



## koleszarzsolt (2011 Január 29)

8...


----------



## koleszarzsolt (2011 Január 29)

7.....


----------



## koleszarzsolt (2011 Január 29)

6.....


----------



## koleszarzsolt (2011 Január 29)

5....


----------



## agocsszandy (2011 Január 29)

Hát én írtam 20-at, de így se tudok letölteni. És én áprilisban regiztem ide. :/


----------



## seftiba (2011 Január 29)

hiaba is probaltam meg 20 hozzaszolast gyűjteni, még mindig nem tudom letolteni az Edda kottákat, amit nagyon szeretnék


----------



## agocsszandy (2011 Január 29)

Nyugi, nem vagy egyedül :S


----------



## koleszarzsolt (2011 Január 29)

A többit majd holnap...... Viszlát.....


----------



## seftiba (2011 Január 29)

ugy latszik, Szandival hasonlo cipőben járunk


----------



## agocsszandy (2011 Január 29)

Hát lehet holnap próbálkozom én is. Ma már sztem nem fogok letölteni :S


----------



## seftiba (2011 Január 29)

hát akkor most mi a fészkes fene van?


----------



## agocsszandy (2011 Január 29)

Igen, úgy látszik... de akkor miért írják ki? Ha tudom, eleinte nem kezdek el beszélgetni magammal xD


----------



## agocsszandy (2011 Január 29)

Jó kérdés... :S


----------



## seftiba (2011 Január 29)

én sem kezdtem volna túlvilági eszmefuttatásokba


----------



## seftiba (2011 Január 29)

ezen a hideg téli napon...


----------



## agocsszandy (2011 Január 29)

Hát az biztos... eléggé hideg :S Szerintem én majd próbálkozom. Jóéjt neked!


----------



## seftiba (2011 Január 29)

*seftiba*, a lap megetekintésére nincs jogosultságod, ennek a következő okai lehetnek:


*Minimum 20 hozzászólás és legalább 2 napos regisztráció szükséges az oldal megtekintéséhez, vagy a funkció használatához.* Ebben, vagy ebben a témában ezeket könnyedén összegyűjtheted.
Esetleg más üzenetét próbálod módosítani, vagy az adminisztrátori lehetöségeket használni.
Ha épp üzenetet próbálsz küldeni, elképzelhető, hogy ezt az adminisztrátor itt nem engedélyezte.


----------



## seftiba (2011 Január 29)

najo, jo ejszakat mindenkinek!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## seftiba (2011 Január 29)

lehet hogya 20 nem husz hanem 30 ?


----------



## seftiba (2011 Január 29)

akkkor meg csinalok egyet, hatha


----------



## seftiba (2011 Január 29)

na talan most?


----------



## seftiba (2011 Január 29)

na jo, ez sem jotte, a 20 nem 30


----------



## pulex (2011 Január 29)

Sziasztok mindenki amerre eppen van!


----------



## pulex (2011 Január 29)

itt epp hajnali haromnegyed 6 van


----------



## pulex (2011 Január 29)

es elegge hideg, bezzeg a ho nem esik


----------



## pulex (2011 Január 29)

viszont a hold szep sarlo alaku eppen


----------



## Koax (2011 Január 29)

*Benéz*

Akkor benéztem.


----------



## Koax (2011 Január 29)

*Benéz*

Ismételten, de csak a 20 kötelező miatt, (egyenlőre)


----------



## Koax (2011 Január 29)

*Időjárás*

Ma Győrben nem esik a hó (sem)


----------



## Koax (2011 Január 29)

*Tárogatózni sosem késő*

Hosszú, fárasztó napot töltöttünk el Schmitt Pállal, aki Brüsszelből épphogy csak hazatérve országjáró körútba kezdett Miskolcon. A körút célja, hogy az elnök közvetlenül találkozhasson az emberekkel, és megtudhassa problémáikat, de közben érdekes dolgokat is megtudhattunk róla. Például hogy 69 éves fejjel elkezdett tárogatózni, és görögül tanulni, vagy hogy két hétig nem beszél az egyik unokájával, aki hármast hozott haza magatartásból.


----------



## Koax (2011 Január 29)

*Ha az euró megszűnik, Európa szűnik meg.*

A világ legbefolyásosabb politikusai és közgazdászai optimisták a 2011-es évet illetően, de még sok munka vár ránk, mondják. Sarkozy kiállt az euró mellett, David Cameron mentegeti az Egyesült Királyságot.


----------



## Koax (2011 Január 29)

*A maradók eü-ellátás nélkül maradhatnak*

Talán a törvényhozási kapkodás miatt a mostani szabályok szerint a magánnyugdíjpénztárban maradó több tízezer ember jelentős része nyugdíjasként elesik az ingyenes egészségügyi szolgáltatástól. Ők vagy a kórházi ellátásukért lesznek kénytelenek fizetni, vagy egy most havi 5100 forintos fix díj befizetésével kell hogy megvásárolják majd az egészségügyi ellátásra való jogot. Vagy a feketén dolgozó tömegek erős érdekérvényesítésére apellálhatnak. Azt sem tudni, az állam tud-e a problémáról.


----------



## Koax (2011 Január 29)

*Nem tudni, hogyan haltak meg*

Egy hibás alkatrész mellett a rossz kommunikáció és felelőtlen vezetői döntések is hozzájárultak a Challenger űrrepülőgép 25 évvel ezelőtti tragédiájához. A közhiedelemmel ellentétben a legénység nem a 73. másodpercben halt meg. Haláluk pontos okát azonban nem lehetett megállapítani.


----------



## xena91 (2011 Január 29)

nem tudom hánynál tartok :/


----------



## xena91 (2011 Január 29)

1


----------



## Koax (2011 Január 29)

Az autósokat már régóta kötelezi a törvény, hogy vezetés közben hanyagolják a mobiltelefon használatát – egy amerikai politikus szerint hasonló módon kellene védeni a gyalogosok biztonságát is.

Carl Kruger szenátor csütörtökön indítványozta


----------



## greschnerlajos (2011 Január 29)

Az jó ha itt már van


----------



## greschnerlajos (2011 Január 29)

gfhFhfgh


----------



## Koax (2011 Január 29)

A Microsoft csökkenő, de a vártnál nagyobb negyedéves profitról számolt be, a cég bevételei felülmúlták a szakértői becsléseket. Az amerikai szoftvergyártó adózott eredménye a pénzügyi év második negyedévében 6,63 milliárd dollárra csökkent az egy évvel korábbi 6,66 milliárd dollárról. Részvényarányos eredménye ugyanakkor 74 centről 77 centre nőtt részvényvisszavásárlás hatására


----------



## xena91 (2011 Január 29)

2


----------



## xena91 (2011 Január 29)

3


----------



## greschnerlajos (2011 Január 29)

szép időnk lesz ma ha már meglesz a 20 hozzászólás


----------



## xena91 (2011 Január 29)

4


----------



## greschnerlajos (2011 Január 29)

de mikor lesz már meg a 20 hozzászólás?


----------



## xena91 (2011 Január 29)

versenyezzünk


----------



## Koax (2011 Január 29)

A Twitter felhasználói teljesen elkomolytalankodták a Climate Camp környezetvédő szervetek tüntetését a Royal Bank of Scotland ellen.....................
folytatás


----------



## xena91 (2011 Január 29)

6


----------



## greschnerlajos (2011 Január 29)

most van itt vki igen


----------



## xena91 (2011 Január 29)

7


----------



## xena91 (2011 Január 29)

van  8


----------



## greschnerlajos (2011 Január 29)

huncut rendszer az egéész


----------



## Koax (2011 Január 29)

A WikiLeaks honlapot létrehozó csoport egy korábbi tagja pénteken Davosban is bejelentette: rivális weboldal indításán dolgozik, azzal a céllal, hogy megkönnyítse a titkokat kiszivárogtatni akarók dolgát. Tovább....................


----------



## xena91 (2011 Január 29)

9


----------



## xena91 (2011 Január 29)

naja... 10


----------



## xena91 (2011 Január 29)

biztos be lehetne állítani másképp is 11


----------



## greschnerlajos (2011 Január 29)

nekem még csak a 7.-ik


----------



## xena91 (2011 Január 29)

12


----------



## xena91 (2011 Január 29)

akkor én állok nyerésre 13


----------



## greschnerlajos (2011 Január 29)

hát aki kitalálta az nem volt normális az biztos:/


----------



## greschnerlajos (2011 Január 29)

10


----------



## xena91 (2011 Január 29)

14


----------



## greschnerlajos (2011 Január 29)

10
hj


----------



## Koax (2011 Január 29)

*Huncut*



greschnerlajos írta:


> huncut rendszer az egéész



Hamupipőke és a herceg boldogan éltek, amíg meg nem haltak. Az életben legtöbbször nem így alakulnak a dolgok, ezt jobb, ha előre tudod


----------



## xena91 (2011 Január 29)

értem én h gőzgép, de ha úgyis át lehet vágni a rendszert... 15


----------



## greschnerlajos (2011 Január 29)

11


----------



## greschnerlajos (2011 Január 29)

jaja igazad van


----------



## xena91 (2011 Január 29)

koax írta:


> hamupipőke és a herceg boldogan éltek, amíg meg nem haltak. Az életben legtöbbször nem így alakulnak a dolgok, ezt jobb, ha előre tudod





:d 16


----------



## greschnerlajos (2011 Január 29)

de akkor is hülyeség


----------



## xena91 (2011 Január 29)

17


----------



## greschnerlajos (2011 Január 29)

hopsz már a 14.


----------



## xena91 (2011 Január 29)

azért van hogy gyakoroljon az ember 18


----------



## Koax (2011 Január 29)

Három szőke nő hajótörést szenved, de túlélik, és egy kis szigetre sodródnak. Arra jár a jótündér, és azt mondja:
- Mindegyikőtök kívánhat egyet!
Az első szőke:
- Azt kívánom, hogy legyek dupla olyan okos, mint most!
Megtörténik, és rá is jön, mit csináljon, ráül egy nagy rönkre, és elsodortatja magát a partra.
A tündér a második nőhöz fordul:
- Azt kívánom, hogy legyek háromszor olyan okos, mint most!
Megtörténik, nagyobb ágakból tutajt épít, és elevez.
A harmadik:
- Azt kívánom, hogy legyek olyan okos, mint egy férfi.
Megtörténik, és átmegy a hídon.


----------



## xena91 (2011 Január 29)

19


----------



## greschnerlajos (2011 Január 29)

lassan már a falnak megyünk a sok üzenet miatt!


----------



## greschnerlajos (2011 Január 29)

16


----------



## xena91 (2011 Január 29)

koax, auuuuuuuuuuuuuuu  19


----------



## greschnerlajos (2011 Január 29)

17


----------



## xena91 (2011 Január 29)

ééééééééééééééééééééééééééééés 20


----------



## Koax (2011 Január 29)

A kommunizmus 7 csodája: 

1. Mindenkinek volt munkája.
2. Bár mindenkinek volt munkája, senki sem csinált semmit.
3. Bár senki sem csinált semmit, a tervet 100% fölött teljesítették.
4. Bár a tervet 100% fölött teljesítették, mégsem lehetett semmit kapni.
5. Bár nem lehetett semmit kapni, mindenkinek megvolt mindene.
6. Bár mindenkinek megvolt mindene, mégis mindenki lopott.
7. Bár mindenki lopott, mégsem hiányzott soha semmi.


----------



## greschnerlajos (2011 Január 29)

18. de ez már nagyon rossz mert szr az egész :S


----------



## xena91 (2011 Január 29)

én meg vagyok  kitartást az utánam következőknek


----------



## greschnerlajos (2011 Január 29)

19


----------



## Koax (2011 Január 29)

- Apa - szól a skót gyerek az apjának - adj egy fontot, hogy megnézhessem az állatkertben az óriáskígyót!
- Fölösleges - mondja az apa. - Itt a nagyító, nézegesd vele a gilisztát!


----------



## greschnerlajos (2011 Január 29)

hát ilyen nincs azért kösz xena


----------



## greschnerlajos (2011 Január 29)

nah ez már a huszadik volt jeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## xena91 (2011 Január 29)

engem még mindig nem enged letölteni -.-"


----------



## MontyPython (2011 Január 29)




----------



## MontyPython (2011 Január 29)




----------



## apa64 (2011 Január 29)

Szép napot mindenkinek innen Budapestről!


----------



## linda561 (2011 Január 29)

engem sem enged letölteni, de vajon miért? Tudd valaki tanácsot adni?


----------



## Evila (2011 Január 29)

linda561 írta:


> engem sem enged letölteni, de vajon miért? Tudd valaki tanácsot adni?



Szia!

Tanácsot nem tudok adni, legföljebb találgatni.
Látom, elég rég regisztráltál, a két nappal tehát nem lehet gond. Azt viszont nem tudom, hogy mikor kezdtél el komolyan foglalkozni a hozzászólások gyűjtögetésével. Lehet, hogy a szerver új regisztráltnak érzékel. Várj szerintem egy kicsit türelemmel, s ha akkor sem tudsz, akkor nézz körül a topikokban, ha jól tudom, van a letöltési problémákkal küszködőknek is valami eligazító. Írj a topik gazdájának, hátha ő majd segíteni tud.
Remélem, tudtam némi hasznos tippet adni, minden jót, üdv

Evila


----------



## Davme (2011 Január 29)

*szem*

szemétség
azt írja minimum 2 napos regisztráció kell vagy 20 hozzászólás
nah én 1 hete regisztráltam és még mindig nem reagál


----------



## Davme (2011 Január 29)

*nekem is*



Evila írta:


> Szia!
> 
> Tanácsot nem tudok adni, legföljebb találgatni.
> Látom, elég rég regisztráltál, a két nappal tehát nem lehet gond. Azt viszont nem tudom, hogy mikor kezdtél el komolyan foglalkozni a hozzászólások gyűjtögetésével. Lehet, hogy a szerver új regisztráltnak érzékel. Várj szerintem egy kicsit türelemmel, s ha akkor sem tudsz, akkor nézz körül a topikokban, ha jól tudom, van a letöltési problémákkal küszködőknek is valami eligazító. Írj a topik gazdájának, hátha ő majd segíteni tud.
> ...



nah nekem is pont ugyan ez a problémám


----------



## csigeraniko (2011 Január 29)

Jó, hogy van ilyen oldal


----------



## vetop (2011 Január 29)

a


----------



## Davme (2011 Január 29)

szemétség
azt írja minimum 2 napos regisztráció kell vagy 20 hozzászólás
nah én 1 hete regisztráltam és még mindig nem reagál


----------



## vetop (2011 Január 29)

b


----------



## vetop (2011 Január 29)

c


----------



## vetop (2011 Január 29)

d


----------



## vetop (2011 Január 29)

e


----------



## vetop (2011 Január 29)

f


----------



## vetop (2011 Január 29)

g


----------



## vetop (2011 Január 29)

h


----------



## vetop (2011 Január 29)

i


----------



## vetop (2011 Január 29)

j


----------



## vetop (2011 Január 29)

k


----------



## Davme (2011 Január 29)

test


----------



## vetop (2011 Január 29)

l


----------



## Davme (2011 Január 29)

5


----------



## vetop (2011 Január 29)

m


----------



## Evila (2011 Január 29)

*egy pici félreértés*



Davme írta:


> szemétség
> azt írja minimum 2 napos regisztráció kell vagy 20 hozzászólás
> nah én 1 hete regisztráltam és még mindig nem reagál



Szia!

Nem VAGY, hanem ÉS, ami ugye, nem mindegy. 
20 hozzászólás gyűjtése ÉS KÉT NAPOS REGISZTRÁCIÓS MÚLT.
Neked az idővel nincs gondod, gyűjts hozzászólásokat. Rengeteg olyan topik van, ahol megteheted, de ha lehet, ne egyszavasak legyenek, mert nagyon zavaró tud lenni. Kivétel persze a játékoldalak, ahol szóláncokkal pikk-pakk összeszeded.
Nézz körül itt:
http://canadahun.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=101

Jó munkát!


----------



## vetop (2011 Január 29)

n


----------



## vetop (2011 Január 29)

o


----------



## vetop (2011 Január 29)

p


----------



## vetop (2011 Január 29)

q


----------



## vetop (2011 Január 29)

r


----------



## vetop (2011 Január 29)

s


----------



## vetop (2011 Január 29)

t


----------



## Danko (2011 Január 29)

*üdv*

Üdvözlök mindenkit !


----------



## Danko (2011 Január 29)

Üdvözlök mindenkit !


----------



## hill (2011 Január 29)

*növelő*



Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg



Miért is a 20 hsz., ha nem a látogatottság bizonyítására?! Aki valóban és érdemben hozzá szeretne szólni egy témához, úgyis megteszi. De azért legyen:1


----------



## Danko (2011 Január 29)

Üdvözlök mindenkit !


----------



## Danko (2011 Január 29)

Üdvözlök mindenkit !


----------



## Danko (2011 Január 29)

Üdvözlök mindenkit !


----------



## hill (2011 Január 29)

*növelő*

Most jobb? 2


----------



## Danko (2011 Január 29)

Üdvözlök mindenkit !


----------



## Danko (2011 Január 29)

Üdvözlök mindenkit !


----------



## hill (2011 Január 29)

Gyorsan haladok, már 3. Azért hagyok délutánra is (Zulu time 11:52)


----------



## Danko (2011 Január 29)

Üdvözlök mindenkit !


----------



## Danko (2011 Január 29)

Üdvözlök mindenkit !


----------



## Danko (2011 Január 29)

Üdvözlök mindenkit !


----------



## Danko (2011 Január 29)

Üdvözlök mindenkit !


----------



## Danko (2011 Január 29)

Üdvözlök mindenkit !


----------



## Danko (2011 Január 29)

Üdvözlök mindenkit !


----------



## Danko (2011 Január 29)

Üdvözlök mindenkit !


----------



## Danko (2011 Január 29)

Üdvözlök mindenkit !


----------



## Danko (2011 Január 29)

Üdvözlök mindenkit !


----------



## Danko (2011 Január 29)

Üdvözlök mindenkit !


----------



## Danko (2011 Január 29)

Üdvözlök mindenkit !


----------



## Danko (2011 Január 29)

Üdvözlök mindenkit !


----------



## Danko (2011 Január 29)

Üdvözlök mindenkit !


----------



## Danko (2011 Január 29)

Üdvözlök mindenkit !


----------



## Ta.andika (2011 Január 29)

szia


----------



## Ta.andika (2011 Január 29)

kiss


----------



## Ta.andika (2011 Január 29)

köszike


----------



## Ta.andika (2011 Január 29)

jelen1


----------



## Ta.andika (2011 Január 29)




----------



## Ta.andika (2011 Január 29)

haliho


----------



## Ta.andika (2011 Január 29)

jelen2


----------



## Ta.andika (2011 Január 29)

nagyon király


----------



## Ta.andika (2011 Január 29)




----------



## Ta.andika (2011 Január 29)

jelen 3


----------



## Ta.andika (2011 Január 29)

:77:


----------



## Ta.andika (2011 Január 29)

:34:


----------



## Ta.andika (2011 Január 29)

:88:


----------



## Ta.andika (2011 Január 29)

:..::11:


----------



## Ta.andika (2011 Január 29)

jelen4


----------



## Ta.andika (2011 Január 29)

:..::..::00:


----------



## Ta.andika (2011 Január 29)

:``:


----------



## ktöcsi (2011 Január 29)

*Hozzászólás gyüjtése*

Hozzászólás gyüjtése.Köszi.


----------



## ktöcsi (2011 Január 29)

*Ok*

már kettő van


----------



## ktöcsi (2011 Január 29)

*Jó*


----------



## ktöcsi (2011 Január 29)

*4*

:d


----------



## ktöcsi (2011 Január 29)

o


----------



## ktöcsi (2011 Január 29)

kk


----------



## ktöcsi (2011 Január 29)

Gyüjtöm


----------



## ktöcsi (2011 Január 29)

Bocsi de kell a hozzászólás.


----------



## ktöcsi (2011 Január 29)

Alakul már.


----------



## ktöcsi (2011 Január 29)

Fele megvan.


----------



## ktöcsi (2011 Január 29)

Csak meg lesz lassan.


----------



## ktöcsi (2011 Január 29)

Oké.


----------



## ktöcsi (2011 Január 29)

Telik már.


----------



## ktöcsi (2011 Január 29)

15.


----------



## ktöcsi (2011 Január 29)

16.


----------



## ktöcsi (2011 Január 29)

17.


----------



## ktöcsi (2011 Január 29)

18.


----------



## ktöcsi (2011 Január 29)

19.


----------



## ktöcsi (2011 Január 29)

20.


----------



## ktöcsi (2011 Január 29)

Sikerült.Köszi.


----------



## barabaska (2011 Január 29)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


Remelem jol fog menni , ami a hozzaszolasokat illeti majd. Hiaba, a kezdo mindig kezdo.


----------



## barabaska (2011 Január 29)

Meg nem tudom pontosan mi micsoda a honlapon, ill. a forumon, de egy biztos, szep lasan osszejon.


----------



## azopi (2011 Január 29)

Hello


----------



## azopi (2011 Január 29)

1


----------



## azopi (2011 Január 29)

2


----------



## azopi (2011 Január 29)

3


----------



## azopi (2011 Január 29)

4


----------



## azopi (2011 Január 29)

5


----------



## azopi (2011 Január 29)

6


----------



## azopi (2011 Január 29)

7


----------



## azopi (2011 Január 29)

8


----------



## azopi (2011 Január 29)

9


----------



## azopi (2011 Január 29)

10


----------



## azopi (2011 Január 29)

11


----------



## azopi (2011 Január 29)

12


----------



## azopi (2011 Január 29)

13


----------



## azopi (2011 Január 29)

14


----------



## azopi (2011 Január 29)

15


----------



## azopi (2011 Január 29)

16


----------



## azopi (2011 Január 29)

17


----------



## azopi (2011 Január 29)

18


----------



## azopi (2011 Január 29)

19


----------



## azopi (2011 Január 29)

20


----------



## ficeruska (2011 Január 29)

*üdv*

üdv mindenkinek


----------



## makkmaci (2011 Január 29)

sziasztok, remek az oldal, sok okos és hasznos dolgot találtam... minden jót


----------



## oatwar (2011 Január 29)

*Udv*

1


----------



## oatwar (2011 Január 29)

2


----------



## oatwar (2011 Január 29)

3


----------



## oatwar (2011 Január 29)

4


----------



## oatwar (2011 Január 29)

5


----------



## tiebreak (2011 Január 29)

Jó napot!


----------



## tiebreak (2011 Január 29)

Az anyós már több hete vendégeskedik a fiataloknál. Az egyik este megkérdezi a vőtől:
- Mondd, fiam, van még olyan könyv nálatok, amit nem olvastam?
- Igen! A menetrend.


----------



## wrl23 (2011 Január 29)

*d*

d


----------



## tiebreak (2011 Január 29)




----------



## wrl23 (2011 Január 29)

*2*

2


----------



## wrl23 (2011 Január 29)

3


----------



## wrl23 (2011 Január 29)

4


----------



## wrl23 (2011 Január 29)

5


----------



## tiebreak (2011 Január 29)

17


----------



## wrl23 (2011 Január 29)

6


----------



## wrl23 (2011 Január 29)

7


----------



## tiebreak (2011 Január 29)

- Doktor úr, úgy érzem, hogy engem semmibe vesznek - mondja a beteg a pszichiáternek.
- Nagyszerű. Kérem a következőt.


----------



## wrl23 (2011 Január 29)

8


----------



## tiebreak (2011 Január 29)

19


----------



## tiebreak (2011 Január 29)

Na, mög is van a húsz.


----------



## wrl23 (2011 Január 29)

9


----------



## wrl23 (2011 Január 29)

10


----------



## wrl23 (2011 Január 29)

11


----------



## wrl23 (2011 Január 29)

12


----------



## wrl23 (2011 Január 29)

13


----------



## wrl23 (2011 Január 29)

14


----------



## wrl23 (2011 Január 29)

15


----------



## wrl23 (2011 Január 29)

16


----------



## wrl23 (2011 Január 29)

17


----------



## wrl23 (2011 Január 29)

18


----------



## wrl23 (2011 Január 29)

19


----------



## wrl23 (2011 Január 29)

20?


----------



## oatwar (2011 Január 29)

5


----------



## wrl23 (2011 Január 29)

21? akkoer miért nrem mukodik?


----------



## giculi (2011 Január 29)

Szép napot!!! )


----------



## giculi (2011 Január 29)

Még begyűjtök 4-et!!!


----------



## giculi (2011 Január 29)

Azt hiszem megvagyok!!


----------



## giculi (2011 Január 29)

Már 21-nél járok,de még mindig nem enged semmit!!


----------



## tom220 (2011 Január 29)

1


----------



## tom220 (2011 Január 29)

2


----------



## quasimodo69 (2011 Január 29)

Cső csumi


----------



## tom220 (2011 Január 29)

3


----------



## quasimodo69 (2011 Január 29)

Halihó


----------



## tom220 (2011 Január 29)

4


----------



## tom220 (2011 Január 29)

5


----------



## tom220 (2011 Január 29)

6


----------



## tom220 (2011 Január 29)

7


----------



## tom220 (2011 Január 29)

8


----------



## tom220 (2011 Január 29)

9


----------



## tom220 (2011 Január 29)

10


----------



## tom220 (2011 Január 29)

11


----------



## tom220 (2011 Január 29)

12


----------



## tom220 (2011 Január 29)

13


----------



## tom220 (2011 Január 29)

14


----------



## tom220 (2011 Január 29)

15


----------



## tom220 (2011 Január 29)

16


----------



## tom220 (2011 Január 29)

17


----------



## tom220 (2011 Január 29)

18


----------



## tom220 (2011 Január 29)

19


----------



## tom220 (2011 Január 29)

20


----------



## ildo52 (2011 Január 29)

21 Itt vagyok /végre/


----------



## fogtunder2 (2011 Január 29)

sziasztok


----------



## fogtunder2 (2011 Január 29)

hi


----------



## fogtunder2 (2011 Január 29)

jó


----------



## Gaburka (2011 Január 29)

*kreatív ötletek*

most regisztráltam és gyűjtöm a 20 hozzászólást, de ez az oldal nagyon érdekelne


----------



## PuskasErika (2011 Január 29)

Sziasztok


----------



## mannix (2011 Január 29)

Én sajnos nem jártam Kanadába, de arról sokat hallottam, milyen összetartó magyar közösség van!


----------



## smile (2011 Január 29)

abigel573 írta:


> kreáltam egy mindegy mit ír be szóláncot a kezdőknek... Azt se használják...
> Talán túl egyszerű.


:d


----------



## smile (2011 Január 29)

puskaserika írta:


> sziasztok


 :55:


----------



## smile (2011 Január 29)

:88:


puskaserika írta:


> sziasztok


----------



## timby (2011 Január 29)

*re*

Üdvözlök Mindenkit ott a fórumon.

timby


----------



## timby (2011 Január 29)

bennt vagyok, úgy látom


----------



## smile (2011 Január 29)

fogtunder2 írta:


> jó



:11:


----------



## timby (2011 Január 29)

érdekes ez a 20 hozzászólásos szabály


----------



## timby (2011 Január 29)

ha elérem a 20-at


----------



## timby (2011 Január 29)

megnézhetek több mindent


----------



## zooba71 (2011 Január 29)

*re*
Üdvözlök Mindenkit ott a fórumon.


----------



## timby (2011 Január 29)

nem csak írhatok


----------



## timby (2011 Január 29)

de úgy tűnik nem lehet túl gyorsan gépelni


----------



## timby (2011 Január 29)

20 mp-nek kell lennie 2 üzenet között...


----------



## timby (2011 Január 29)

ha megvan a 20 mp küldhetek újat


----------



## zooba71 (2011 Január 29)

1


----------



## timby (2011 Január 29)

most megvolt- ez meg a 10. üzenetem


----------



## zooba71 (2011 Január 29)

2


----------



## zooba71 (2011 Január 29)

3


----------



## timby (2011 Január 29)

a 11. meg ez


----------



## smile (2011 Január 29)

:55: :44:


----------



## timby (2011 Január 29)

a 12. követi


----------



## zooba71 (2011 Január 29)

4


----------



## timby (2011 Január 29)

de milyen hülyeség ez


----------



## smile (2011 Január 29)

smile írta:


> :55: :44:


----------



## zooba71 (2011 Január 29)

5


----------



## timby (2011 Január 29)

13.


----------



## timby (2011 Január 29)

14.


----------



## zooba71 (2011 Január 29)

6


----------



## smile (2011 Január 29)

smile írta:


>


 :99:


----------



## zooba71 (2011 Január 29)

7


----------



## zooba71 (2011 Január 29)

Majd holnap folytatom!


----------



## smile (2011 Január 29)

kiss


----------



## timby (2011 Január 29)

basszus" és 2 napos reg. szükséges"


----------



## zooba71 (2011 Január 29)

Üdv mindenkinek!


----------



## timby (2011 Január 29)

és nem pedig vagy


----------



## smile (2011 Január 29)




----------



## timby (2011 Január 29)

a fenébe is...


----------



## smile (2011 Január 29)




----------



## timby (2011 Január 29)

hiába érem el a 20-at...


----------



## timby (2011 Január 29)

hiányzik még 2 nap...


----------



## timby (2011 Január 29)

megvolt a 20...


----------



## smile (2011 Január 29)

:55:


----------



## smile (2011 Január 29)

:99:


----------



## smile (2011 Január 29)




----------



## smile (2011 Január 29)

hi


----------



## smile (2011 Január 29)

15


----------



## smile (2011 Január 29)

16


----------



## szocsibolya (2011 Január 29)

Sziasztok! Örülök, hogy veletetek lehetek.


----------



## smile (2011 Január 29)

17


----------



## smile (2011 Január 29)

smile írta:


> 17


18


----------



## smile (2011 Január 29)

19


----------



## smile (2011 Január 29)

20


----------



## Phaidrosz (2011 Január 29)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Phaidrosz (2011 Január 29)

Na hát nem szeretnék csalni, viszont kellenének könyvek. Igérem, utána maradok rendesen hozzászólni.


----------



## Phaidrosz (2011 Január 29)

3


----------



## Phaidrosz (2011 Január 29)

4


----------



## Phaidrosz (2011 Január 29)

5


----------



## Phaidrosz (2011 Január 29)

6


----------



## Phaidrosz (2011 Január 29)

7


----------



## Phaidrosz (2011 Január 29)

8


----------



## Phaidrosz (2011 Január 29)

9


----------



## Phaidrosz (2011 Január 29)

10


----------



## Phaidrosz (2011 Január 29)

11


----------



## Phaidrosz (2011 Január 29)

12


----------



## Phaidrosz (2011 Január 29)

13


----------



## Phaidrosz (2011 Január 29)

14


----------



## Phaidrosz (2011 Január 29)

15


----------



## Phaidrosz (2011 Január 29)

16


----------



## Phaidrosz (2011 Január 29)

17


----------



## Phaidrosz (2011 Január 29)

18


----------



## Phaidrosz (2011 Január 29)

19


----------



## Phaidrosz (2011 Január 29)

Ééééééés húsz!


----------



## Phaidrosz (2011 Január 29)

Na most már a 20 megvolt, de letölteni még nem tudok.


----------



## vadmackó (2011 Január 29)

Én is itt vagyok, sziasztok!


----------



## vadmackó (2011 Január 29)

Phaidrosz írta:


> Na most már a 20 megvolt, de letölteni még nem tudok.


megijesztesz, én még csak most kezdtem!


----------



## vadmackó (2011 Január 29)

Phaidrosz írta:


> Ééééééés húsz!


Gratula!


----------



## Phaidrosz (2011 Január 29)

vadmackó írta:


> Gratula!



Most már jópár könyvet is feltettem, de mégsem tudok letölteni. Jó, elismerem, az első 20 nem volt értelmes hozzászólás, de kiegyezhetnénk abban, hogy töltök még fel könyveket, és nem is egyenként adom hozzá.


----------



## vadmackó (2011 Január 29)

Itt vagyok![HIDE][/HIDE]


----------



## vadmackó (2011 Január 29)

10.


----------



## vadmackó (2011 Január 29)

11-es.


----------



## vadmackó (2011 Január 29)

12-es.


----------



## vadmackó (2011 Január 29)

13.


----------



## vadmackó (2011 Január 29)

14.


----------



## legyenez (2011 Január 29)

Sziasztok


----------



## legyenez (2011 Január 29)

1


----------



## vadmackó (2011 Január 29)

15.


----------



## legyenez (2011 Január 29)

3


----------



## vadmackó (2011 Január 29)

Köszi 16.


----------



## legyenez (2011 Január 29)

4


----------



## legyenez (2011 Január 29)

5


----------



## vadmackó (2011 Január 29)

A 17.


----------



## legyenez (2011 Január 29)

6


----------



## legyenez (2011 Január 29)

7


----------



## vadmackó (2011 Január 29)

Ez már a 18.


----------



## vadmackó (2011 Január 29)

Most a 19.


----------



## legyenez (2011 Január 29)

8


----------



## legyenez (2011 Január 29)

9


----------



## vadmackó (2011 Január 29)

Ez a 20. üzenetem.


----------



## legyenez (2011 Január 29)

10


----------



## legyenez (2011 Január 29)

11


----------



## legyenez (2011 Január 29)

12


----------



## legyenez (2011 Január 29)

13


----------



## legyenez (2011 Január 29)

14


----------



## vadmackó (2011 Január 29)

Ez a 21. üzenetem, lesz még három, a ráadás, de az igazi lesz,nálunk ez így igaz.


----------



## legyenez (2011 Január 29)

15


----------



## legyenez (2011 Január 29)

16


----------



## legyenez (2011 Január 29)

17


----------



## legyenez (2011 Január 30)

18


----------



## legyenez (2011 Január 30)

19


----------



## legyenez (2011 Január 30)

20


----------



## legyenez (2011 Január 30)

hello


----------



## katakatakatica (2011 Január 30)

Ááá, végre megtaláltam, hol tudok beírni... Üdv mindenkinek!


----------



## katakatakatica (2011 Január 30)

lelegyez, te mit számoltál?


----------



## katakatakatica (2011 Január 30)

bocsi, legyenez, már nekem kissé késő van...


----------



## katakatakatica (2011 Január 30)

A "kis-sé"késő van szó miért kezdte puszilgatni magát?!


----------



## katakatakatica (2011 Január 30)

Ááá, rájöttem, kiss mint csók...


----------



## katakatakatica (2011 Január 30)

Csak tudmán mi értelme van a 20 beírás megszerzésének, ha egy fórumba csak úgy, magamnak posztolgatok?!


----------



## katakatakatica (2011 Január 30)

tudmán=tudnám.
mondom,h késő van (Bp hajnali fél 2)


----------



## katakatakatica (2011 Január 30)

A 20 bejegyzést nem egyszerre kell megszerezni, ugye? azért inkább beszélgetnék itt valakivel, hogy összejöjjön az a 20, nem pedig monologizálnék...


----------



## katakatakatica (2011 Január 30)

Bár ha megnézem, már a felénél tartok...


----------



## katakatakatica (2011 Január 30)

megszűnik Budapesten a Star FM, egy jó kis rádió, ami a 60-as, 70-es évek zenéit játszotta, vagyis játssza még 30-án éjfélig.


----------



## katakatakatica (2011 Január 30)

Az előbbi remélem nem minősül reklámnak?!


----------



## katakatakatica (2011 Január 30)

Bár, mivel a fent nevezett rádiónak már úgysincs vissza 24 órája sem...


----------



## katakatakatica (2011 Január 30)

Lassan menni kéne aludni.


----------



## katakatakatica (2011 Január 30)

gyorsan reggel lesz...


----------



## katakatakatica (2011 Január 30)

és a fiúk is kelnek hamarosan...


----------



## katakatakatica (2011 Január 30)

nem tudom, ki mondta eredetileg, de fején találta a szöget:
"Jobb szeretném a reggeleket, ha később kezdődnének"...


----------



## katakatakatica (2011 Január 30)

na, én is így érzek...
lehet,h nem kéne annyit éjszakázni?!


----------



## katakatakatica (2011 Január 30)

ááá, megint egy jó dal: Berry Ryen (így írják?): Eloise, ezt is végig kell még hallgatnom


----------



## katakatakatica (2011 Január 30)

Csupa jó szám megy, még hallgatom, amíg lehet...


----------



## katakatakatica (2011 Január 30)

hopp, nem meglett a 20?


----------



## birzsolesz (2011 Január 30)

Szép jó reggelt kívánok mindenkinek!


----------



## demonskater (2011 Január 30)

hello nekem is 20 hozzaszolas kell.
ugyhogy elore is bocs


----------



## demonskater (2011 Január 30)

aaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## demonskater (2011 Január 30)

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## demonskater (2011 Január 30)

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## demonskater (2011 Január 30)

aaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## demonskater (2011 Január 30)

aaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## demonskater (2011 Január 30)

a


----------



## demonskater (2011 Január 30)

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaas


----------



## demonskater (2011 Január 30)

aaaaaaaaaasaaaaaaaaaas


----------



## demonskater (2011 Január 30)

aaaaaaaaaaasssssssssssssaaaaaaaaaaaaaassssssssssss


----------



## demonskater (2011 Január 30)

aaaaaaaaaassssssssaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## demonskater (2011 Január 30)

asasassaasasasas


----------



## demonskater (2011 Január 30)

asaszaqw


----------



## demonskater (2011 Január 30)

as\zasq


----------



## demonskater (2011 Január 30)

[HIDE][/HIDE]asasasasas


----------



## demonskater (2011 Január 30)

asdassssssssssssqwdq


----------



## demonskater (2011 Január 30)

aqwwasqqasqqasqqasqqasqqasqqasqq


----------



## ferzsolt (2011 Január 30)

*udv*

Udvozlet Marosvasarhelyrol


----------



## demonskater (2011 Január 30)

qwqwasasqwasqwasqwas


----------



## demonskater (2011 Január 30)

udv. na vegre megvan a 20ik


----------



## demonskater (2011 Január 30)

ne meg egy


----------



## ferzsolt (2011 Január 30)

hat akkor itt a masodik


----------



## ferzsolt (2011 Január 30)

es itt a harmadik


----------



## ferzsolt (2011 Január 30)

ha jol szamolom a negyedik


----------



## ferzsolt (2011 Január 30)

es az otodik


----------



## ferzsolt (2011 Január 30)

hatodik is megvan


----------



## ferzsolt (2011 Január 30)

es a hetedik


----------



## ferzsolt (2011 Január 30)

meg a nyolcadik


----------



## ferzsolt (2011 Január 30)

kilenc


----------



## ferzsolt (2011 Január 30)

tiz


----------



## ferzsolt (2011 Január 30)

egy megerett a meggy


----------



## ferzsolt (2011 Január 30)

ketto, csipkebokor vesszo


----------



## ferzsolt (2011 Január 30)

3, te leszel a parom


----------



## ferzsolt (2011 Január 30)

negy, ???????


----------



## ferzsolt (2011 Január 30)

ot, .. ezt se tudom


----------



## ferzsolt (2011 Január 30)

hat, leesik a kalap


----------



## ferzsolt (2011 Január 30)

het, bolond mind a negy


----------



## ferzsolt (2011 Január 30)

nyolc, leesik a polc


----------



## ferzsolt (2011 Január 30)

kilenc, ????????


----------



## ferzsolt (2011 Január 30)

tiz, tiszta viz, hat meg kell nezzem hogy us van, sokat felejtettem sziasztok


----------



## mergus (2011 Január 30)

Sziasztok


----------



## puzzola (2011 Január 30)

*1*

1


----------



## puzzola (2011 Január 30)

2


----------



## puzzola (2011 Január 30)

3


----------



## puzzola (2011 Január 30)

4


----------



## puzzola (2011 Január 30)

5


----------



## puzzola (2011 Január 30)

6


----------



## puzzola (2011 Január 30)

7


----------



## puzzola (2011 Január 30)

8


----------



## puzzola (2011 Január 30)

9


----------



## puzzola (2011 Január 30)

10


----------



## puzzola (2011 Január 30)

11


----------



## puzzola (2011 Január 30)

12


----------



## puzzola (2011 Január 30)

13


----------



## puzzola (2011 Január 30)

14


----------



## puzzola (2011 Január 30)

15


----------



## puzzola (2011 Január 30)

16


----------



## puzzola (2011 Január 30)

17


----------



## puzzola (2011 Január 30)

18


----------



## puzzola (2011 Január 30)

19


----------



## puzzola (2011 Január 30)

20


----------



## puzzola (2011 Január 30)

20+1


----------



## ptiborne (2011 Január 30)

Kedves Katyus.
Engem is érdekelne az összeállítás ,ha feltennéd nagyo jó lenne.Köszönöm


----------



## vapraai (2011 Január 30)

jaja szuper


----------



## georgen (2011 Január 30)

...


----------



## PuskasErika (2011 Január 30)

*szólánc *

Tegnap még megvolt... nem lelem, hol is lehet ezt a szójátékosat írogatni (pirul) 

Kérek némi segítséget...


----------



## AnnieAikoRose (2011 Január 30)

Hali mindekinek!


----------



## Fapapucska (2011 Január 30)

Sziasztok!


----------



## JózsefK (2011 Január 30)

*...*

Igazából csak azért írok ide, mert le kellene töltenem az oldalról O. Nagy Gábor Szólások, közmondások pdf fájlt, és ahhoz kéne 20 h.sz.


----------



## teva007 (2011 Január 30)

*ggft*

sziastzok


----------



## Gabesz7 (2011 Január 30)

Üdvözlet Csíkszeredából!


----------



## rekabecenev (2011 Január 30)

*20*

Üdvözletem!


----------



## rekabecenev (2011 Január 30)

*19*

Sziasztok!


----------



## rekabecenev (2011 Január 30)

*18*

Érdekes, bizonyos file-okat így is enged tölteni, pedig nem szólaltam meg hússzor


----------



## rekabecenev (2011 Január 30)

*18*

Lassan haladok


----------



## Kittav (2011 Január 30)

9


----------



## Kittav (2011 Január 30)

8


----------



## Kittav (2011 Január 30)

11


----------



## Kittav (2011 Január 30)

10


----------



## Kittav (2011 Január 30)

12


----------



## rekabecenev (2011 Január 30)

*17*

Egy kottát szeretnék letölteni...


----------



## Kittav (2011 Január 30)

13


----------



## rekabecenev (2011 Január 30)

*16*

16


----------



## Kittav (2011 Január 30)

14


----------



## rekabecenev (2011 Január 30)

*15*

15


----------



## Kittav (2011 Január 30)

rekabecenev írta:


> Egy kottát szeretnék letölteni...


 
Én pedig feladatlapot


----------



## Kittav (2011 Január 30)

15


----------



## rekabecenev (2011 Január 30)

*14*

14 ...


----------



## Kittav (2011 Január 30)

16


----------



## rekabecenev (2011 Január 30)

*13*

13 pammparamm


----------



## rekabecenev (2011 Január 30)

*12*

12 :d


----------



## Kittav (2011 Január 30)

17


----------



## tamas78 (2011 Január 30)

Üdvözlet minden 20-as vadásznak!!


----------



## Kittav (2011 Január 30)

20-2


----------



## rekabecenev (2011 Január 30)

*11*

.... huh


----------



## tamas78 (2011 Január 30)

1


----------



## Kittav (2011 Január 30)

tamas78 írta:


> Üdvözlet minden 20-as vadásznak!!


 
Köszi  
Mindjárt meg lesz


----------



## rekabecenev (2011 Január 30)

*11*

111


----------



## Kittav (2011 Január 30)

20 ????????????


----------



## rekabecenev (2011 Január 30)

*10*

ez már a fele


----------



## rekabecenev (2011 Január 30)

Hajráá, mindent egy kottáért!


----------



## rekabecenev (2011 Január 30)

8 ...


----------



## rekabecenev (2011 Január 30)

*7*

lassan...


----------



## rekabecenev (2011 Január 30)

*6*

ejha


----------



## rekabecenev (2011 Január 30)

*5*

öt török, öt görög...


----------



## rekabecenev (2011 Január 30)

*4*


----------



## rekabecenev (2011 Január 30)

*3*

:d :d :d


----------



## tamas78 (2011 Január 30)

2


----------



## tamas78 (2011 Január 30)

3


----------



## rekabecenev (2011 Január 30)

*2*

Hiphiphurrá


----------



## tamas78 (2011 Január 30)

4


----------



## tamas78 (2011 Január 30)

ez 5


----------



## rekabecenev (2011 Január 30)

*1*

Megvan


----------



## tamas78 (2011 Január 30)

és 6


----------



## Kovdaniel82 (2011 Január 30)

Üdv Mindenkinek!


----------



## tamas78 (2011 Január 30)

7


----------



## rekabecenev (2011 Január 30)

*?*

még sincs... várjak 2 napot?


----------



## CSG1980 (2011 Január 30)

Hali mindenki! Kicsit furának tartom ezta 20 hozzászólás dolgot, de ha ezt igyényli az oldal, akkor hajrá. 01


----------



## tamas78 (2011 Január 30)

8


----------



## Kovdaniel82 (2011 Január 30)

rekabecenev írta:


> Hiphiphurrá




Hello!


----------



## tamas78 (2011 Január 30)

Igen, de sajna ez az ára


----------



## tamas78 (2011 Január 30)

9


----------



## tamas78 (2011 Január 30)

10


----------



## CSG1980 (2011 Január 30)

Szépen süt a nap. Ideérhetne a már a tavasz. Már könyörög a garázs..  02


----------



## tamas78 (2011 Január 30)

11


----------



## tamas78 (2011 Január 30)

12


----------



## CSG1980 (2011 Január 30)

10-7=


----------



## tamas78 (2011 Január 30)

13


----------



## tamas78 (2011 Január 30)

14


----------



## tamas78 (2011 Január 30)

15


----------



## CSG1980 (2011 Január 30)

Szerda este hazafelé leintett két rendőr,
Xenon lámpa szabálytalan..Hogy jövök ki ebből?
Szigorított műszaki, meg óriási birság,
A jármű meg egy hónapig nem láthat majd utcát.


----------



## CSG1980 (2011 Január 30)

Mi az ami ott világít? Netalán egy bomba?
..mi lenne ha a biztos úr, kicsit gondolkodna?
Á az csak egy kondenzátor, igényli a rendszer.
Értem uram. Mi legyen most? Mit kezdjünk most önnel?


----------



## tamas78 (2011 Január 30)

16


----------



## CSG1980 (2011 Január 30)

Nos. pénzem nincs, az egyértelmű, ahogy szokott lenni?
Annyi sincs, hogy kölcsönkérjek, vagy levegőt venni.
Mit tehet az ember ekkor? Járttja a száját,
Meghatóan előadom a hattyú halálát.

06


----------



## tamas78 (2011 Január 30)

17


----------



## CSG1980 (2011 Január 30)

Most sem kellett csalódnom a kis beszélőkémben,
Pár perc romantikus csevej, s elengednek szépen.
Szívem könnyű, beülök és nem is lennék CICI,
Ha a rendőr úrak kérésére nem szólna a hifi.

07


----------



## CSG1980 (2011 Január 30)

Hálás vagyok és elhangzik sok "Köszönöm szépen!"
A kormányra van e papír? ŐŐŐ KÖSZÖNÖM SZÉÉÉPeeeen!
Kuplung fel és finom gázfröccs, repülök is onnan.
30-cal mentem már, mikor köszönömöt mondtam..


08


----------



## tamas78 (2011 Január 30)

18


----------



## CSG1980 (2011 Január 30)

Ez volt szerda, szerencsém volt, de alig kellett pár nap,
Csütörtök, péntek és szombat, eljött a vasárnap.
Apósom megkért, hogy aznap, vagy hát hogy is mondjam,
Vigyem el őt egy Sport PUB-ba és hozzam el onnan.

09


----------



## CSG1980 (2011 Január 30)

Este 7 kor el is mentünk, velem volt a kincsem,
Jó volt az út, konstatáltam, "semmi para nincsen."
Otthon pihi, lefeküdtem de nem tudtam aludni.
Éjfélkor felkeltem kábán, kimentem fürödni.

10


----------



## CSG1980 (2011 Január 30)

Úgy 1 körül elindultam, s odaértem félre.
Nem volt senki az utcákon, élvezkedtem. Miért ne?
Kettőkor már hazafelé roboghattunk nagyban.
Kicsit csúszós, de így télen normális, hogy fagy van.

11


----------



## CSG1980 (2011 Január 30)

Ennyi volt a vers... Nem volt időm befejezni..

12


----------



## CSG1980 (2011 Január 30)

Érteles hozzászólás.


13


----------



## CSG1980 (2011 Január 30)

Érteles hozzászólás.

14


----------



## CSG1980 (2011 Január 30)

Érteles hozzászólás.
15


----------



## CSG1980 (2011 Január 30)

16


----------



## CSG1980 (2011 Január 30)

tizenhét


----------



## CSG1980 (2011 Január 30)

Eighteen


----------



## PuskasErika (2011 Január 30)

Sziasztok 

Következzen a vasárnapi ebéd utáni szieszta.
Szép napot kívánok mindenkinek.


----------



## CSG1980 (2011 Január 30)

Xix


----------



## CSG1980 (2011 Január 30)

Nana. Egyenlőre mégy csak az ebéd.. Jöna vorsóleves. Jóétvágyat!

20


----------



## Hiperaktiv (2011 Január 30)

Szep napot mindenkiek!


----------



## Mundzuk (2011 Január 30)

Sziasztok! Üdvözlet Vörösmartról, egy magyarlakta horvátországi faluból!


----------



## csepp2 (2011 Január 30)

Mundzuk szia! neked is üdvözlet..én közép dunántúról küldöm ..tölem..neked


----------



## csepp2 (2011 Január 30)

na szedjük össze azt a 20-ast


----------



## csepp2 (2011 Január 30)

13


----------



## csepp2 (2011 Január 30)

14


----------



## csepp2 (2011 Január 30)

15


----------



## Usztu (2011 Január 30)

Komoly ez a húsz??????


----------



## csepp2 (2011 Január 30)

na még 5 kell


----------



## Usztu (2011 Január 30)

A francba...


----------



## csepp2 (2011 Január 30)

aha


----------



## Usztu (2011 Január 30)

Csepp.... ki kéne valami csoportos üzenetküldést 3!


----------



## csepp2 (2011 Január 30)

usztu kedves húzzál bele, nagyon le vagy maradva:-D


----------



## Usztu (2011 Január 30)

Te mit akarsz letölteni? 4!


----------



## csepp2 (2011 Január 30)

jipijájj nekem már csak 1 kell:-D


----------



## Usztu (2011 Január 30)

Ja, nyomulok Ouszpensky-re.. 5!


----------



## Angelika57 (2011 Január 30)

Köszönöm, Melitta!


----------



## csepp2 (2011 Január 30)

sokmindent, és fel is akarok tölteni
de segítek neked, ha kell


----------



## Usztu (2011 Január 30)

Mázlista!!!! 6!


----------



## Angelika57 (2011 Január 30)

Nekem még hiányzik a fele.


----------



## csepp2 (2011 Január 30)

kire?


----------



## Usztu (2011 Január 30)

Köszi, lehet élek a felkínált lehetőséggel! 7!


----------



## csepp2 (2011 Január 30)

úgy vettem észre ha itt beszélgetünk akkor hamar összejön az a 20-as


----------



## Angelika57 (2011 Január 30)

Kedves csepp2! Gyönyörű a kép a neved mellett.


----------



## csepp2 (2011 Január 30)

Angelika hajrá, most összehozhatjuk


----------



## Usztu (2011 Január 30)

Ouspensky - remélem jól írom. 8!


----------



## Usztu (2011 Január 30)

Ahoy Angelika 9!


----------



## Angelika57 (2011 Január 30)

Nem teljesen világos, mi értelme van a 20 összegyűjtendő üzenetnek?


----------



## Usztu (2011 Január 30)

Csepp, mit akarsz feltenni? 10!


----------



## Angelika57 (2011 Január 30)

Teljesen jól írtad az Ouspensky nevét. Nekem az egyik kedvencem.


----------



## Usztu (2011 Január 30)

Szerintem valamikor reklám is volt benne! 11!


----------



## csepp2 (2011 Január 30)

oh..köszönöm Angelika


----------



## Angelika57 (2011 Január 30)

Nem minden könyvét lehet megszerezni.


----------



## Usztu (2011 Január 30)

Komolyan???? Azt hittem csak én vagyok ennyire elrugaszkodott!!!  12!


----------



## Angelika57 (2011 Január 30)

Gurdjieffnek volt az egyik tanítványa Ouspensky.


----------



## Usztu (2011 Január 30)

Csepp! Valóban szép az avatar-od! 13!


----------



## csepp2 (2011 Január 30)

elbambultam..bocsi:-D


----------



## csepp2 (2011 Január 30)

na már nem sok kell


----------



## Angelika57 (2011 Január 30)

Szerintem egyre több az elrugaszkodott ember, szerencsére.


----------



## Usztu (2011 Január 30)

Igen... pontosan a "töredékekre" vagyok kíváncsi, illetve a "hatodik faj" fejtegetésére... 14!


----------



## Usztu (2011 Január 30)

...de nem elég  15!


----------



## Angelika57 (2011 Január 30)

Nem is tudtam, hogy ezen képecskéket avatar-nak hívják. Egészen más jelentését ismerem a szónak.


----------



## Usztu (2011 Január 30)

Szóval Csepp, mit töltesz fel? 17!


----------



## Angelika57 (2011 Január 30)

Na, az a könyv éppen meg van nekem.


----------



## Usztu (2011 Január 30)

Lehet én tudom rosszul... 17!


----------



## Angelika57 (2011 Január 30)

Még írok kettőt, aztán elkezdek könyveket keresni-))


----------



## Usztu (2011 Január 30)

Úgy tudom a Püski kiadta valamikor.... 18!
Minden letöltés előtt 21-ezni kell?


----------



## csepp2 (2011 Január 30)

na már csak ezért érdemes volt feljönöm.....hiába az ember mindig tanul valamit itt..pl. ki is az a Ouspensky.


----------



## Angelika57 (2011 Január 30)

Elvileg meglett a bűvös 20-as!


----------



## Usztu (2011 Január 30)

Remélem még találkozunk!!!!  19!


----------



## csepp2 (2011 Január 30)

nem


----------



## csepp2 (2011 Január 30)

Usztu zenét ha sikerül, még nagyon kezdő vagyok itt


----------



## Helyvadász (2011 Január 30)

*hozzászólás*



Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


Gyüjtögetek


----------



## ligeti (2011 Január 30)

Örülök hogy találtam egy ilyen oldalt, sajnos még nem nézhetem meg, mert nincs elég hozzászólásom. Mindjárt összehozom.


----------



## Usztu (2011 Január 30)

Ouspensky nagyon jó, ha van időd, pazarold rá! Hamvas is sokszor hivatkozik rá. 20! 
Elég lassan történik valami... lehet betesz a szerver???


----------



## csepp2 (2011 Január 30)

helyvadász, mi már nem:-D
de ha gondolod segítek neked is


----------



## Usztu (2011 Január 30)

Ouspensky nagyon jó, ha van időd, pazarold rá! Hamvas is sokszor hivatkozik rá. 20! 
Elég lassan történik valami... lehet betesz a szerver???


----------



## csepp2 (2011 Január 30)

Agelika gratula:-D


----------



## dofdaa (2011 Január 30)

Szevasztok.Jóformán a lehetetlenre vállalkoztam,mert lassú a netem, "beszélgetésre" alkalmatlan. A hétköznapok talán jobbak, kevésbé foglaltak a "vonalak"... Üdv.mindenkinek.


----------



## Helyvadász (2011 Január 30)

*válasz csepnek*

sajna sötétbe borult az elmém, nem vagyok itt még eléggé otthon


----------



## csepp2 (2011 Január 30)

nagyon leterhelt a szerver...majd rácuppanok mert érdekel


----------



## csepp2 (2011 Január 30)

Helyvadász szerintem mi se...de jó dolog segíteni másnak...részemről legalább is


----------



## Usztu (2011 Január 30)

Csepp! 
Miként óvhatunk meg egy vízcseppet a kiszáradástól? Úgy, hogy visszaengedjük a tengerbe!
Ha teheted nézd meg: Samsara (film!)
Belehallgatok a zenédbe! 

Sziasztok!


----------



## Helyvadász (2011 Január 30)

*barátkozás*

Cseppecske Te vagy itt az első barátom


----------



## Helyvadász (2011 Január 30)

*Időjárás*

Áldottan süt a nap


----------



## NuPagadi (2011 Január 30)

Üdv Salgótarjánból


----------



## NuPagadi (2011 Január 30)

Na akkor megpróbálom ezt a bizonyos 20 hozzászólást


----------



## NuPagadi (2011 Január 30)

Valaki tudja hogy mire jó ez?


----------



## belluka (2011 Január 30)

kozeput írta:


> Egy kis szellemi felfrissülés gyanánt indítanám ezt az új témát. Aki kedvet érez egy kis játékhoz és netalán rendelkezik ehhez hasonló kvízekkel az nyugodtan dobja be a közösbe és kápráztassa el a nagyérdeműt!
> fficeffice" /><O>></O>>


Játszanék szívesen,de még nem tudok


----------



## belluka (2011 Január 30)

manka63 írta:


> 8. Marék Veronika


 Nagyon szeretem


----------



## belluka (2011 Január 30)

kozeput írta:


> Szép végszó volt Manka!kiss
> Köszönet minden játékosnak!


 Próbálom összeszedni a 20 hozzászólást, hogy én is tudjak válaszolni


----------



## yeshajnalka (2011 Január 30)

Köszönöm szépen, amint tudok rákeresek, remélem aki keres az talál....


----------



## Bebóka7405 (2011 Január 30)

*20 hozzászólás*

Nekem is hiányzik még legalább18 hozzászólás, úgyhogy szerintem levelezgessünk addig, amíg nem jön össze a bűvös 20-as szám


----------



## Bebóka7405 (2011 Január 30)

*20 hozzászólás*

Nekem is hiányzik még kb 18 db hozzászólás, szerintem levelezgessünk addig, amíg nem jön össze


----------



## hőlégballon (2011 Január 30)

szép az oldal


----------



## belluka (2011 Január 30)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


 Már megköszöntem egy párszor és mégsincs meg a 20 hozzászólásom Ez hogy lehet?


----------



## belluka (2011 Január 30)

íén is itt vagyok


----------



## hőlégballon (2011 Január 30)

csodálatos


----------



## belluka (2011 Január 30)

Még hozzászólok és aztán várok?


----------



## hőlégballon (2011 Január 30)

szép


----------



## belluka (2011 Január 30)

Ez a 20 dik Kíváncsi vagyok leszek-e teljes jogú tag?


----------



## hőlégballon (2011 Január 30)

fenomenális


----------



## belluka (2011 Január 30)

Azért még egyet teszek hozzá


----------



## hőlégballon (2011 Január 30)

fantasztikus


----------



## hőlégballon (2011 Január 30)

szép szines az oldal


----------



## hőlégballon (2011 Január 30)

vidám


----------



## belluka (2011 Január 30)

Talán már elég lesz a hozzászólásokból


----------



## hőlégballon (2011 Január 30)

szépségas


----------



## belluka (2011 Január 30)

aKKOR MOST MEGVÁROM A 48 ÓRÁT


----------



## hőlégballon (2011 Január 30)

gyors


----------



## Bebóka7405 (2011 Január 30)

*20 hozzászólás*

Lehet, hogy a megköszönés nem számít bele a 20 hozzászólásba??
Tudja valaki erre a választ?


----------



## hőlégballon (2011 Január 30)

nagyon jó


----------



## belluka (2011 Január 30)

mÁR MEGVAN A HOZZÁSZÓLÁSOM MOSTMÁR CSAKaz időnek kell eltelni


----------



## hőlégballon (2011 Január 30)

nagyon szép


----------



## hőlégballon (2011 Január 30)

tiszta


----------



## hőlégballon (2011 Január 30)

pontos


----------



## hőlégballon (2011 Január 30)

miniatűr


----------



## Bebóka7405 (2011 Január 30)

ahogy fent írtam, lehet, hogy a megköszönés nem számít bele a 20 hozzászólásba??


----------



## hőlégballon (2011 Január 30)

havas


----------



## hőlégballon (2011 Január 30)

megnyugtató


----------



## hőlégballon (2011 Január 30)

bánatüző


----------



## hőlégballon (2011 Január 30)

gyűjtemény


----------



## hőlégballon (2011 Január 30)

érdekes


----------



## hőlégballon (2011 Január 30)

kincseim


----------



## Bebóka7405 (2011 Január 30)

*20 hozzászólás*

már csak 16 kell???


----------



## hugab (2011 Január 30)

Bebóka7405 írta:


> ahogy fent írtam, lehet, hogy a megköszönés nem számít bele a 20 hozzászólásba??



Én is új vagyok, de szerintem, ha csak nyomsz egy köszönöm gombot, az nem számít bele. Inkább írd le, hogy köszönöm 
Azt hiszem nekem ez a 21., viszont a két nap még nem telt el...


----------



## hugab (2011 Január 30)

hugab írta:


> Én is új vagyok, de szerintem, ha csak nyomsz egy köszönöm gombot, az nem számít bele. Inkább írd le, hogy köszönöm
> Azt hiszem nekem ez a 21., viszont a két nap még nem telt el...



hmmm... vagy még csak a 19. volt?


----------



## Bebóka7405 (2011 Január 30)

*20 hozzászólás*

15


----------



## Bebóka7405 (2011 Január 30)

Köszi az info-t, az ilyen gyors válaszok is beleszámítanak akkor a hozzászólásba, ugyi ?


----------



## Bebóka7405 (2011 Január 30)

*20 hozzászólás*

Nagyon lassú a szerver, így elég nezéhkes lesz összegyűjteni ....
Sajnos nem ülhetek egész délután a gép előtt....


----------



## Bebóka7405 (2011 Január 30)

hugab írta:


> hmmm... vagy még csak a 19. volt?


 
amint láthatod, én már tavaly beregisztráltam, de nem volt türelmem ezt a mostani "játékot" végigcsinálni....


----------



## Bebóka7405 (2011 Január 30)

*20 hozzászólás*

"Hőlégballon " kollégánk, nagyon kreatív vagy !


----------



## Bebóka7405 (2011 Január 30)

" Hőlégballon" kollégánk nagyon kreatív vagy ! ))


----------



## Bebóka7405 (2011 Január 30)

*20 hozzászólás*

már csak 9


----------



## Bebóka7405 (2011 Január 30)

*kitartás*

nyolc, azaz nyol


----------



## Bebóka7405 (2011 Január 30)

*kitartás*

Holt tartok, már nem tudom követni?


----------



## zbabjak (2011 Január 30)

Köszi a lehetőséget...


----------



## Bebóka7405 (2011 Január 30)

*kitartás*

6 üzi még


----------



## Bebóka7405 (2011 Január 30)

zbabjak írta:


> Köszi a lehetőséget...


 
Szia, én is miskolci vagyok eredetileg....


----------



## Bebóka7405 (2011 Január 30)

*kitartás*

takarítás helyett itt ülök, s "vadászom" a 20 hozzászólást, nem rossz, mi?


----------



## Bebóka7405 (2011 Január 30)

*kitartás*

még 3


----------



## Bebóka7405 (2011 Január 30)

*na még egy kicsit*

visszaszámlálás: 2


----------



## Bebóka7405 (2011 Január 30)

zbabjak írta:


> Köszi a lehetőséget...


 
fél óra alatt meg lehet csinálni a 20-at


----------



## Bebóka7405 (2011 Január 30)

megvan a 20 hozzászólásom, s mégsem tudok letölteni fájlokat, miért? Tudja valaki?


----------



## Bebóka7405 (2011 Január 30)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


 
Szeretnék segítséget kérni:
Ha 2010-ben regisztráltam, s a mai nappal megvan a 21 hozzászólásom, akkor a rendszer miét nem enged file-t letölteni?
Köszönöm előre is a segítséget


----------



## NuPagadi (2011 Január 30)

jaj, egy kicsit nem figyelek ide és egyből mozgás van


----------



## NuPagadi (2011 Január 30)

megköszöngetni is kell a hozzászólásokat? vagy elég csak irogatni?


----------



## NuPagadi (2011 Január 30)

könyvet a könyvtárba, gyógyszert a gyógyszertárba, szert a szertárba, zsoltot a zsoltárba.

Ha már szójáték a topic.


----------



## csicsa03 (2011 Január 30)

kösz


----------



## csicsa03 (2011 Január 30)

kösz3


----------



## csicsa03 (2011 Január 30)

4


----------



## NuPagadi (2011 Január 30)

csicsa03 írta:


> kösz


 -->> csak nem egy Zsoltot tisztelhetek?


----------



## csicsa03 (2011 Január 30)

5


----------



## csicsa03 (2011 Január 30)

6


----------



## csicsa03 (2011 Január 30)

7


----------



## csicsa03 (2011 Január 30)

8


----------



## Icacica (2011 Január 30)

*Remek az oldal.*

Nagyon tetszik az oldal.


----------



## csicsa03 (2011 Január 30)

9


----------



## csicsa03 (2011 Január 30)

10


----------



## Icacica (2011 Január 30)

*Keresek!*

szeretnem


----------



## csicsa03 (2011 Január 30)

11


----------



## csicsa03 (2011 Január 30)

12


----------



## groland (2011 Január 30)

Üdv Mindenkinek! Roland


----------



## csicsa03 (2011 Január 30)

13


----------



## Icacica (2011 Január 30)

Tetszik az oldal,hogy sok regi magyar filmek vannak.koszonom.


----------



## groland (2011 Január 30)

5


----------



## Holly75 (2011 Január 30)

1


----------



## NuPagadi (2011 Január 30)

kislányom, vonatkozzál. Addig üsd a vasút.


----------



## Holly75 (2011 Január 30)

2


----------



## NuPagadi (2011 Január 30)

na ez a kilencedik ma


----------



## NuPagadi (2011 Január 30)

Ez meg a tizedik, holnap meg int tíz.....aztán majdcsak meglesz a két nap/20 comment.
Ennyit még nem güriztem egy online képregényért.


----------



## Holly75 (2011 Január 30)

4


----------



## Holly75 (2011 Január 30)

5


----------



## Holly75 (2011 Január 30)

6


----------



## zsre (2011 Január 30)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Holly75 (2011 Január 30)

lassan összejön a 20


----------



## Holly75 (2011 Január 30)

nagyon lassan


----------



## zsre (2011 Január 30)

1


----------



## Holly75 (2011 Január 30)

szia zsre


----------



## zsre (2011 Január 30)

2


----------



## zsre (2011 Január 30)

3


----------



## Holly75 (2011 Január 30)

9


----------



## Szergej3 (2011 Január 30)

3


----------



## Szergej3 (2011 Január 30)

4


----------



## Szergej3 (2011 Január 30)

5


----------



## Szergej3 (2011 Január 30)

6


----------



## Szergej3 (2011 Január 30)

7


----------



## csigeraniko (2011 Január 30)

*hozzászólás*

Hozzászóltam


----------



## Szergej3 (2011 Január 30)

8


----------



## Holly75 (2011 Január 30)

10


----------



## Szergej3 (2011 Január 30)

9


----------



## Holly75 (2011 Január 30)

11


----------



## Szergej3 (2011 Január 30)

10


----------



## Szergej3 (2011 Január 30)

Hali, Holly75, 1-el lehagytál:S


----------



## Szergej3 (2011 Január 30)

12


----------



## PiciNoli (2011 Január 30)

Sziasztok, nagyon várom már a 20 hsz-t


----------



## Szergej3 (2011 Január 30)

14


----------



## Szergej3 (2011 Január 30)

minnyár megvan KÉne az az ebook


----------



## Szergej3 (2011 Január 30)

[email protected]/"-csiga


----------



## PiciNoli (2011 Január 30)

Nekem már majdnem megvan!


----------



## Szergej3 (2011 Január 30)

nekem is de irtó lassú


----------



## Holly75 (2011 Január 30)

12


----------



## Szergej3 (2011 Január 30)

18


----------



## Szergej3 (2011 Január 30)

19


----------



## Holly75 (2011 Január 30)

péntek


----------



## Szergej3 (2011 Január 30)

és itt a huszadik, bár [email protected]/" lassan


----------



## ezsi (2011 Január 30)

Üdv mindenkinek.
Kicsinek, nagynak, öregnek, fiatalnak.
Pártállástól és nemi hovatartozástól függetlenül!
20, az már majnem életfogytiglan!
Még maradt 19.


----------



## Holly75 (2011 Január 30)

14


----------



## Holly75 (2011 Január 30)

15


----------



## Holly75 (2011 Január 30)

kitartás ezsi, mindjárt összejön


----------



## Holly75 (2011 Január 30)

17


----------



## Holly75 (2011 Január 30)

18


----------



## Holly75 (2011 Január 30)

19


----------



## ezsi (2011 Január 30)

19.
Ezt legszívesebben kihagynám (1919), mint amerikában a 13. emeletet.


----------



## Holly75 (2011 Január 30)

és ez a 20.


----------



## oldmobil (2011 Január 30)

Hahó!

Egy...


----------



## ezsi (2011 Január 30)

18.
Mindjárt kiskorú leszek!
(És nem is szavazhatok, de ennél nagyobb baj sose érjen!)


----------



## ezsi (2011 Január 30)

17.
Azok számára rossz hírem van, akik a könnyebbik utat választották.
Egy karakter is elég lett volna!


----------



## ezsi (2011 Január 30)

16.
Amúgy hagynám a fenébe az egtészet, de itt olyan gyöngyszemek vannak, amihez szeretnék hozzájutni.


----------



## ezsi (2011 Január 30)

15.
25%, ezután pihenek egy kicsit.


----------



## lisasmom (2011 Január 30)

Sziasztok! Par napja regisztraltam, de meg nem nagyon olvasgattam bele a dolgokba, mert nagyon-nagyon lassu ez a weboldal sajnos. Hogy telik a hetvegetek?


----------



## gereszil (2011 Január 30)

egy


----------



## MLilla84 (2011 Január 30)

2


----------



## MLilla84 (2011 Január 30)

3


----------



## MLilla84 (2011 Január 30)

4


----------



## MLilla84 (2011 Január 30)

5


----------



## MLilla84 (2011 Január 30)

6


----------



## MLilla84 (2011 Január 30)

7


----------



## MLilla84 (2011 Január 30)

8


----------



## ezsi (2011 Január 30)

14.
A kitartásról jut eszembe:nemrég ezt mondtam egyik kollégámnak.
Voltak, akik ebből arra következtettek, hogy nyilas vagyok.
Megáll az ész!


----------



## ezsi (2011 Január 30)

13.
Péntek13!
Él még, vagy kihalt? (A vírus)


----------



## ezsi (2011 Január 30)

12.
Valaha, ha valakinek ennyi találata volt a totón, gazdagnak érezhette magát.


----------



## ezsi (2011 Január 30)

11.
Ennyi főből áll egy focicsapat (kiállítás nélkül).
De, hogy miért ennyi?
Ha tudja valaki, árulja el!


----------



## ezsi (2011 Január 30)

10.
Félidő, térfélcsere.


----------



## ezsi (2011 Január 30)

9.
Momentán ennyi fok (celsius) van - mínuszban.
Ennyi lyuk van a hídon.
Na hol?


----------



## ezsi (2011 Január 30)

8.
Ha vízszintes, vagy függőleges tengelyre tükrözöm, vagy 180 fokkal elforgatom nem változik.
Oktáv.


----------



## ezsi (2011 Január 30)

7.
Ez egy hét.
Ennyi feje van a sárkánynak.
Ennyi a törpék száma.
A negyede egy holdhónapnak.
Egesek szerint, a gonoszok is ennyien vannak.


----------



## MLilla84 (2011 Január 30)

9


----------



## MLilla84 (2011 Január 30)

10


----------



## ezsi (2011 Január 30)

6.
Hat.
Nyelvünkkel ismerkedő gondban lehet: ez 5+1, vagy egy jó gyógyszer?


----------



## MLilla84 (2011 Január 30)

11


----------



## ezsi (2011 Január 30)

5.
Az elvtársak (nálunk és keletebbre) nagyon szerették ezt a számot.
Csillag és a tervek!
És én ilyet szívtam. (Cigaretta!)


----------



## MLilla84 (2011 Január 30)

12


----------



## MLilla84 (2011 Január 30)

13


----------



## MLilla84 (2011 Január 30)

14


----------



## MLilla84 (2011 Január 30)

15


----------



## ezsi (2011 Január 30)

4.
Ennyi tagja van egy rendes bandának. (Kínában.)
Jobb helyeken, persze vonóval a kézben. (Vonósnégyes.)


----------



## MLilla84 (2011 Január 30)

16


----------



## MLilla84 (2011 Január 30)

17


----------



## MLilla84 (2011 Január 30)

18


----------



## MLilla84 (2011 Január 30)

19


----------



## MLilla84 (2011 Január 30)

20


----------



## zsre (2011 Január 30)

4


----------



## zsre (2011 Január 30)

6


----------



## ezsi (2011 Január 30)

3.
A magyar igazság de, hogy miért?!
Valami okból Ludas Matyi is ragaszkodott ehhez.
Meg a versenybírók is általában eddig tudnak számolni.


----------



## ezsi (2011 Január 30)

2.
Az egyetlen páros prím. Unatkozhat egyedül.
Már látszik az alagút vége, csak nehogy egy szembejövő vonat legyen!


----------



## ezsi (2011 Január 30)

1.
Itt a cél! Vagy mégsem?


----------



## ezsi (2011 Január 30)

0.
A legtökéletesebb szám.
Ezt már csak az a valami tudja überelni, ott a közepén: a nihil.


----------



## ezsi (2011 Január 30)

-1
Baj van!
A robotot nem tudom leállítani.
Utolsó lehetőség, kihúzom a konnektorból.
dsrerihdojoipoinbf2#ghu


----------



## Hunbarbar (2011 Január 30)

-2
Bár egyes helyeken ennyi fok volt, ma de én hidegebbnek éreztem


----------



## Hunbarbar (2011 Január 30)

-3
Most ezzel a topic-kal jelentősen elgondolkodtattál ... mit is írjak


----------



## Hunbarbar (2011 Január 30)

-4


----------



## Hunbarbar (2011 Január 30)

-5
na ennyi fokban nem nyaralnék soha...


----------



## Hunbarbar (2011 Január 30)

-6 
micsoda mámorító érzés, ha ekkor sem fagy le a vodka


----------



## Hunbarbar (2011 Január 30)

-7
Most pedig egyre lejjebb érkezünk


----------



## Hunbarbar (2011 Január 30)

-8 ez is jó szám


----------



## Hunbarbar (2011 Január 30)

-9 
és hajnal hasadtával....


----------



## Hunbarbar (2011 Január 30)

-10
igen pontosan így érzem magam én is


----------



## Hunbarbar (2011 Január 30)

-11
hó hahó... most akkor inkább essen, csak le ne fagyjon a városi közlekedés


----------



## Hunbarbar (2011 Január 30)

-11 ez igen


----------



## szocsibolya (2011 Január 30)

Nagyon eredeti.


----------



## Hunbarbar (2011 Január 30)

-12
senki földje... de nem olyan hideg


----------



## Hunbarbar (2011 Január 30)

köszönöm, át is adom neked a lehetőséget a kibontakozásra.. csak a számláncra figyelj 
-13... ez is akkor szerencsés szám?


----------



## szocsibolya (2011 Január 30)

Nálunk -14 az éjszaka.


----------



## szocsibolya (2011 Január 30)

De jó nektek.


----------



## szocsibolya (2011 Január 30)

Még kell 15.


----------



## kedit1 (2011 Január 30)

Üdv Mindenkinek!


----------



## szocsibolya (2011 Január 30)

Nálunk ragyogó fehér minden.


----------



## szocsibolya (2011 Január 30)

A gyermekeim neve Hunor és Noémi.


----------



## szocsibolya (2011 Január 30)

Hunor elsős.


----------



## szocsibolya (2011 Január 30)

Noémi ovis


----------



## kedit1 (2011 Január 30)

szocsibolya írta:


> Még kell 15.



Kedves Ibolya!

Jól látom, hogy neked is fontos a megfelelő számú bejegyzés?
Mi lenne, ha írnánk egymásnak?


----------



## szocsibolya (2011 Január 30)

Ügyesek mindketten.


----------



## szocsibolya (2011 Január 30)

Rendben.


----------



## kedit1 (2011 Január 30)

Szép neve van a gyermekeidnek.


----------



## kedit1 (2011 Január 30)

Nekem is van négy gyermekem.


----------



## szocsibolya (2011 Január 30)

Várom a kérdéseid.


----------



## kedit1 (2011 Január 30)

Ibolya te mivel foglalkozol?


----------



## szocsibolya (2011 Január 30)

Nagyon szép, gratulálok.


----------



## szocsibolya (2011 Január 30)

Tanítónő vagyok.


----------



## kedit1 (2011 Január 30)

Elég gyakorlatlan vagyok a levelezés kezelésében. Elnézést.


----------



## szocsibolya (2011 Január 30)

És te?


----------



## kedit1 (2011 Január 30)

Hogy találtál rá erre az oldalra?


----------



## szocsibolya (2011 Január 30)

Semmi gond.


----------



## kedit1 (2011 Január 30)

Én operaénekes vagyok.


----------



## szocsibolya (2011 Január 30)

Egy kolléganőm javasolta.


----------



## kedit1 (2011 Január 30)

Hány évesek a tanítványaid és mit tanítasz?


----------



## szocsibolya (2011 Január 30)

Szép foglalkozás.


----------



## kedit1 (2011 Január 30)

Én fotókat szeretnék megnézni, amit egy ismerősöm töltött fel az oldalra, de csak regisztráció után lehet belépni oda.


----------



## szocsibolya (2011 Január 30)

Összevont osztályban tanítok, elsősök és negyedikesek.


----------



## kedit1 (2011 Január 30)

Igen, az éneklés is nagyon szép és a tanítás is. Végzettségemet tekintve óvónő is vagyok.


----------



## kedit1 (2011 Január 30)

Az összevont osztály nem lehet nagyon könnyű feladat.


----------



## szocsibolya (2011 Január 30)

Bocsi, történt valami a hálózattal.


----------



## kedit1 (2011 Január 30)

Hol élsz?


----------



## kedit1 (2011 Január 30)

Itt vagy még?


----------



## szocsibolya (2011 Január 30)

Valóban nem könnyű, de már tizenötödik éve tanítok.


----------



## szocsibolya (2011 Január 30)

Erdélyben, Brassóban


----------



## szocsibolya (2011 Január 30)

Hány éve énekelsz?


----------



## kedit1 (2011 Január 30)

Nálam csak akkor jelenik meg új bejegyzés, ha írok. A tiédet viszont nem látom megjelenni azonnal.


----------



## szocsibolya (2011 Január 30)

Még jelen vagy?


----------



## kedit1 (2011 Január 30)

Már 5 éves korom óta énekelek. A templomban kezdtem.


----------



## kedit1 (2011 Január 30)

Azután énekeltem a Magyar Rádió Gyermekkórusában néhány évig és el sem tudtam szakadni a zenétől.


----------



## kedit1 (2011 Január 30)

Magánéneket tanultam 17 éves koromtól.


----------



## szocsibolya (2011 Január 30)

Én kreatív ötleteket szeretnék letölteni.


----------



## kedit1 (2011 Január 30)

Kevés a kisdiák, hogy összevont az osztályod?


----------



## kedit1 (2011 Január 30)

Szerintem a húsz hozzászólás össze is jött.


----------



## szocsibolya (2011 Január 30)

Örülök, hogy megismertelek.


----------



## kedit1 (2011 Január 30)

Kedves Ibolya, most mennem kell, de köszönöm a beszélgetést - ha akadozva is.


----------



## kedit1 (2011 Január 30)

Én is örülök és minden jót kívánok!


----------



## szocsibolya (2011 Január 30)

Nekem is összejött.


----------



## szocsibolya (2011 Január 30)

Minden jót neked is!


----------



## pelikanborso (2011 Január 30)

Van itt valaki?


----------



## pelikanborso (2011 Január 30)

Nincs?


----------



## pelikanborso (2011 Január 30)

Kár!


----------



## tux44 (2011 Január 30)

*6*

6


----------



## tux44 (2011 Január 30)

*7*

7


----------



## tux44 (2011 Január 30)

*8*

8


----------



## tux44 (2011 Január 30)

*9*

9


----------



## tux44 (2011 Január 30)

*10*

10


----------



## tux44 (2011 Január 30)

*12*

12


----------



## tux44 (2011 Január 30)

*13*

13


----------



## tux44 (2011 Január 30)

*2*

2


----------



## anyamadar (2011 Január 30)

Köszönöm a lehetőséget, hogy ilyen sok csodálatos dolgot könnyen elérhetővé tesztek mindenki számára.
Köszönöm


----------



## tux44 (2011 Január 30)

ewf


----------



## tux44 (2011 Január 30)

--------%
---%---...


----------



## tux44 (2011 Január 30)

*4*

gd


----------



## Severinus (2011 Január 30)

Valahol az 1001-edik oldal tájékán, AD. 2011 küldöm jelenléti igazolásom. S


----------



## anyamadar (2011 Január 30)

Mindenkinek köszönöm, olyan gyöngyszemeket találtam itt, amikre régen vadásztam.
Köszi


----------



## tux44 (2011 Január 30)

ffdf


----------



## tux44 (2011 Január 30)

m m


----------



## anyamadar (2011 Január 30)

Üdvözlet mindenkinek !


----------



## tux44 (2011 Január 30)

*+1*

+1


----------



## anyamadar (2011 Január 30)

Csak beköszönök, gyűjtöm a 20-at.


----------



## 8T8 (2011 Január 30)

Üdv mindenkinek, a Meteo zenéjét keresve akadtam az oldalra.


----------



## anyamadar (2011 Január 30)

Köszönöm !


----------



## anyamadar (2011 Január 30)

köszi


----------



## anyamadar (2011 Január 30)

hála nektek, a szuper dolgokért !


----------



## anyamadar (2011 Január 30)

Még csak 8-nál tartok, még gyűjtök.


----------



## anyamadar (2011 Január 30)

Köszönöm


----------



## anyamadar (2011 Január 31)

Köszönök mindent


----------



## tolna (2011 Január 31)

1


----------



## tolna (2011 Január 31)

2


----------



## PusiAndi (2011 Január 31)

köszönöm


----------



## tolna (2011 Január 31)

3


----------



## PusiAndi (2011 Január 31)

szólánc: alma


----------



## PusiAndi (2011 Január 31)

malac


----------



## Tarasz (2011 Január 31)

Köszönöm!


----------



## PusiAndi (2011 Január 31)

malacka


----------



## anyamadar (2011 Január 31)

Már a felénél több van !


----------



## anyamadar (2011 Január 31)

Köszönöm, hogy itt lehetek, Veletek !


----------



## anyamadar (2011 Január 31)

Szuper dolgok vannak ezen az oldalon !
Köszönöm, mindenkinek.


----------



## anyamadar (2011 Január 31)

Mindenkinek terjeszteni fogom ezt az oldalt !
Köszönöm !


----------



## anyamadar (2011 Január 31)

Az utolsó két betű számít ?
Akkor : acetilén a malac után


----------



## anyamadar (2011 Január 31)

Köszi, köszi, köszi !!!


----------



## anyamadar (2011 Január 31)

Még 4 és célban vagyok !


----------



## anyamadar (2011 Január 31)

Még 3 és enyém a mennyország !


----------



## anyamadar (2011 Január 31)

Még 2. Köszönöm !


----------



## anyamadar (2011 Január 31)

Még 1 ! És.... Hurrá, elértem !
Köszönöm !


----------



## anyamadar (2011 Január 31)

Csóközön ! És még egyszer nagyon köszönöm a szuper feltöltéseket.
Ez egy kincsesbánya !
*K Ö S Z Ö N Ö M !!!!*


----------



## tolna (2011 Január 31)

Hello!


----------



## anyamadar (2011 Január 31)

Kérlek segítsetek !
Meg van a 20 hozzászólásom, de most is ugyanúgy a szokásos szöveg jelenik meg ? 
*anyamadar*, a lap meg
tekintésére nincs jogosultságod, ennek a következő okai lehetnek:
*Minimum 20 hozzászólás és legalább 2 napos regisztráció szükséges az oldal megtekintéséhez, vagy a funkció használatához.
Stb ...
Mit csináltam rosszul ?
Előre is köszönöm a segítséget !
*


----------



## anyamadar (2011 Január 31)

Jó éjszakát ! Majd holnap próbálkozom újra!
Köszönöm, köszönöm, köszönöm ...


----------



## nandika1986 (2011 Január 31)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


kjhfkl

Kkkhgllkh


----------



## nandika1986 (2011 Január 31)

Kjgff


----------



## nandika1986 (2011 Január 31)

Ljhgfds


----------



## nandika1986 (2011 Január 31)

Éééééééééélllllkh


----------



## nandika1986 (2011 Január 31)

Űáélkjhgfdaqwrzioéúékj


----------



## nandika1986 (2011 Január 31)

Qerzipőáékbvxxktewq


----------



## nandika1986 (2011 Január 31)

Űáélkjumnhgf


----------



## sanzx25 (2011 Január 31)

*Sziasztok...*

En szeretnek 20 hozzaszollast es be is szeeretnek koszonni ....


----------



## sanzx25 (2011 Január 31)

*Nagyon fura...*

Magyar az oldal, de angol a domain es az ido beallitas nem Magyarorszagi idozona szerint megy . nalam most budapesten 5.15 ora van...


----------



## sanzx25 (2011 Január 31)

mindenki irja meg hogy hol mennyi az ido hirtelenjeben ezt talaltam ki... Sziasztok..... Majd napkozben meg jelentkezem....


----------



## csaszisrac (2011 Január 31)

szisztok, éppen 8.07 volt mikor


----------



## csaszisrac (2011 Január 31)

lassan 4 éve regisztráltam és most sikerült elöször hozzaszolnom egy forumhoz


----------



## csaszisrac (2011 Január 31)

ezekszerint felkell elötte iratkozni


----------



## csaszisrac (2011 Január 31)

ez eddig nem derült még ki szamomra


----------



## csaszisrac (2011 Január 31)

egyébként az oldal tematikaája es a felvonultatott digit anyag elképesztöen gazdag, gratulálok, bizom benne h én is adok majd hozzá valami hasznosat


----------



## Mskoki1228 (2011 Január 31)

Sziasztok! Én új tag vagyok!


----------



## csaszisrac (2011 Január 31)

nyomok ewn is par P.k.dick idézetet


----------



## csaszisrac (2011 Január 31)

Az őrültek társadalmában a betegek az egészségesek.


----------



## csaszisrac (2011 Január 31)

Az ember mindig választhat két hely között: az otthon és a világ a többi emberrel.


----------



## cico (2011 Január 31)

*4*

4


----------



## cico (2011 Január 31)

6


----------



## cico (2011 Január 31)

10


----------



## cico (2011 Január 31)

11


----------



## cico (2011 Január 31)

12


----------



## cico (2011 Január 31)

13


----------



## cico (2011 Január 31)

14


----------



## cico (2011 Január 31)

15


----------



## cico (2011 Január 31)

16


----------



## cico (2011 Január 31)

17


----------



## cico (2011 Január 31)

18


----------



## cico (2011 Január 31)

19


----------



## cico (2011 Január 31)

20


----------



## cico (2011 Január 31)

21


----------



## cico (2011 Január 31)

4


----------



## cico (2011 Január 31)

3


----------



## cico (2011 Január 31)

2


----------



## cico (2011 Január 31)

1


----------



## farkaskazmer (2011 Január 31)

1


----------



## farkaskazmer (2011 Január 31)

2


----------



## farkaskazmer (2011 Január 31)

3


----------



## farkaskazmer (2011 Január 31)

4


----------



## farkaskazmer (2011 Január 31)

5


----------



## farkaskazmer (2011 Január 31)

6


----------



## farkaskazmer (2011 Január 31)

7


----------



## farkaskazmer (2011 Január 31)

8


----------



## farkaskazmer (2011 Január 31)

9


----------



## farkaskazmer (2011 Január 31)

10


----------



## farkaskazmer (2011 Január 31)

11


----------



## farkaskazmer (2011 Január 31)

12


----------



## lo_szerafin (2011 Január 31)

*Helló*

Szevasztok, beléptem én is!


----------



## lo_szerafin (2011 Január 31)

*kár*

Kár, hogy van ez a korlátozás, kicsit fura szájízem lesz tőle.


----------



## lo_szerafin (2011 Január 31)

4. Én is nyitnék témát, de még kicsi vagyok, nem lehet.


----------



## farkaskazmer (2011 Január 31)

13


----------



## farkaskazmer (2011 Január 31)

14


----------



## lo_szerafin (2011 Január 31)

5. Ha beírok sorban számokat, mindet külön üzenetbe, akkor ...


----------



## farkaskazmer (2011 Január 31)

15


----------



## lo_szerafin (2011 Január 31)

6. Ha majd meglesz a 20 db, nagyfiú leszek én is...


----------



## arminanyu (2011 Január 31)

Sziasztok, akkor en is bekoszonok ide


----------



## lo_szerafin (2011 Január 31)

7. És elég jó srác ahhoz, hogy tag lehessek.


----------



## farkaskazmer (2011 Január 31)

16


----------



## Dantexx (2011 Január 31)

*Köszöntelek*

Megragadom a lehetőséget a 20 hozzászólás elnyeréséhez kemény munkával.


----------



## lo_szerafin (2011 Január 31)

8. Én ezt ugyan marhaságnak tartom,


----------



## lo_szerafin (2011 Január 31)

9. Mert adminisztratív intézkedés...


----------



## lo_szerafin (2011 Január 31)

10. És mint minden adminisztratív intézkedés,


----------



## farkaskazmer (2011 Január 31)

17


----------



## lo_szerafin (2011 Január 31)

11. Nemcsak marhaság,


----------



## lo_szerafin (2011 Január 31)

12. De egyszerű eszközökkel kikerülhető.


----------



## lo_szerafin (2011 Január 31)

13. És a kikerülés, bármilyen primitív is,


----------



## Dantexx (2011 Január 31)

*Megint*

Hozzá szólnék de...


----------



## lo_szerafin (2011 Január 31)

14. Már elfogadható azoknak az okosoknak,


----------



## NuPagadi (2011 Január 31)

No, akkor nekifutok a mai tíz beírásnak.


----------



## lo_szerafin (2011 Január 31)

15. Akik az adminisztratív intézkedést kiagyalták.


----------



## Dantexx (2011 Január 31)

*3.*

...ha nem tudom...


----------



## NuPagadi (2011 Január 31)

Mi az? Öt betű és sárga?

.....Sárga.


----------



## lo_szerafin (2011 Január 31)

15. Meg ez a 20 másodperc is...


----------



## lo_szerafin (2011 Január 31)

16. Azt tükrözi,


----------



## Dantexx (2011 Január 31)

*4.*

...ha meg tudom...


----------



## lo_szerafin (2011 Január 31)

17. Hogy ezen a helyen rengeteg tárhely van


----------



## Dantexx (2011 Január 31)

*5.*

:lol: ez is


----------



## farkaskazmer (2011 Január 31)

18


----------



## lo_szerafin (2011 Január 31)

18. Fölösleges és értelmetlen


----------



## Dantexx (2011 Január 31)

*6.*

 veled is


----------



## farkaskazmer (2011 Január 31)

19


----------



## lo_szerafin (2011 Január 31)

19. Szövegek tárolására,


----------



## NuPagadi (2011 Január 31)

Ló Szerafin....... A mai napig kedvenc könyvem a Négyszögletű kerek erdő....


----------



## Dantexx (2011 Január 31)

*7.*

:!: semmi ség


----------



## lo_szerafin (2011 Január 31)

20. És a fölösleges és értelmetlen hozzászólások


----------



## Dantexx (2011 Január 31)

*8.*

 ha meg kell még


----------



## lo_szerafin (2011 Január 31)

21. Lekezelésére. Jut hely és idő


----------



## Dantexx (2011 Január 31)

*9.*

kissVálaszra várva


----------



## lo_szerafin (2011 Január 31)

22. A hasznos dolgokra is? Ja, a 20 mp... ))


----------



## cico (2011 Január 31)

1 hozzászólás


----------



## lo_szerafin (2011 Január 31)

23. De nem kesergek tovább,


----------



## NuPagadi (2011 Január 31)

piros és nehéz lenyelni? ....Traktor


----------



## Dantexx (2011 Január 31)

*10.*

Én még mindig Várok!


----------



## cico (2011 Január 31)

2 hozzászólás


----------



## lo_szerafin (2011 Január 31)

24. Kivárom a 20 sec-et, és befejezem


----------



## lo_szerafin (2011 Január 31)

25. Expozémat, mert úgy látom, kicsit


----------



## Dantexx (2011 Január 31)

*11.*

Ki az a Cico?


----------



## lo_szerafin (2011 Január 31)

26. Túlhaladtam a szükséges darabszámot.


----------



## arminanyu (2011 Január 31)

aktivnak kell lenni lo_szerafin


----------



## lo_szerafin (2011 Január 31)

Nem baj, a többlet legyen bónusza az adminisztratív ötletgazdáknak


----------



## NuPagadi (2011 Január 31)

Besenyő pista bá egy tál főtt tésztát tesz az asztalra: 
-no Margit, itt a csík. Húzd el!
Evettke ránéz a tálra
-Jééééé, Nai!


----------



## NuPagadi (2011 Január 31)

Na már csak öt darab kell.


----------



## NuPagadi (2011 Január 31)

Gyanítom hogy a 20 hozzászólás kiagyalójának nem az volt az eredeti szándéka, hogy létrejöjjön egy ilyen topic...


----------



## NuPagadi (2011 Január 31)

-jaj, dugóba dőltem.
-A nagypapa parafanomén?


----------



## Dantexx (2011 Január 31)

*0*

Ezt nem nagyon értem!


----------



## Dantexx (2011 Január 31)

*i*

Ja a traktorost ismertem!


----------



## Dantexx (2011 Január 31)

*ii*

A Sárga az jó volt!


----------



## Dantexx (2011 Január 31)

*Hívás*

ci-ci-cicc


----------



## Dantexx (2011 Január 31)

*iii*

Ahogyan Szabó Tibi mondta: Hova tűnt a nagyvilág?


----------



## Dantexx (2011 Január 31)

*iii*

Így magányosodnak el az emberek is!


----------



## Dantexx (2011 Január 31)

*iiii*

Ez a helyzet mindenki csak a saját hasznát nézi és a társadalom mint egyén feletti élő megszűnik létezni.


----------



## Dantexx (2011 Január 31)

*iiii*

Az erdő sem egyszerűen fa meg bokor. Az erdő egy élőlény egy fogalomban


----------



## Dantexx (2011 Január 31)

*iiii*

Melitta nagyon aranyos!


----------



## Dantexx (2011 Január 31)

*Ezt*

:cici: legyen ez avége mert látom mindenki ül és csitul.


----------



## Meren (2011 Január 31)

Sziasztok!
Üdvözletem küldöm Budapest mellől, nevezetesen Vecsésről!Üdv: Meren


----------



## Dantexx (2011 Január 31)

*Diszkó patkányok*

Mizu mami, mizu papi meg mizu a többi öregnek?


----------



## Dantexx (2011 Január 31)

*?*

Merengő! nincs itt senki!


----------



## Meren (2011 Január 31)

MÁr csak 5 kell


----------



## Meren (2011 Január 31)

4


----------



## Meren (2011 Január 31)

3


----------



## Meren (2011 Január 31)

2


----------



## Meren (2011 Január 31)

ÉS HURRÁ!!!! Itt a huszadik üzenet! És most elmegyek valamelyik helyre, ahová eddig nem volt jogosultságom!


----------



## NuPagadi (2011 Január 31)

Csak aztán tényleg beengedjenek oda.


----------



## NuPagadi (2011 Január 31)

És ez lesz a 20. Éljen!
Köszi mindenkinek az alkalmat és a lehetőséget.


----------



## NuPagadi (2011 Január 31)

Utóirat: Bocs a hülye viccekért!


----------



## angyalkám (2011 Január 31)

*angyalkám*

 Sziasztok szép napot és jó hetet!


----------



## avas (2011 Január 31)

avsÉK


----------



## avas (2011 Január 31)

Cé,-b*cydí


----------



## avas (2011 Január 31)

vyvcx,v., v


----------



## nyuszko67 (2011 Január 31)

Én is szeretnék már letölteni dolgokat


----------



## nyuszko67 (2011 Január 31)

De sajnos.....


----------



## nyuszko67 (2011 Január 31)

ezidáig


----------



## pipimalac (2011 Január 31)

köszönöm!


----------



## nyuszko67 (2011 Január 31)

nem sikerült.


----------



## nyuszko67 (2011 Január 31)

pedig már


----------



## pipimalac (2011 Január 31)

ha sikerül,


----------



## nyuszko67 (2011 Január 31)

több,mint


----------



## pipimalac (2011 Január 31)

hamarosan


----------



## nyuszko67 (2011 Január 31)

egy hete,hogy


----------



## nyuszko67 (2011 Január 31)

regisztráltam,


----------



## pipimalac (2011 Január 31)

teljes


----------



## nyuszko67 (2011 Január 31)

böngésztem,


----------



## nyuszko67 (2011 Január 31)

köszöngettem,


----------



## nyuszko67 (2011 Január 31)

de úgy látszik


----------



## pipimalac (2011 Január 31)

jogú


----------



## nyuszko67 (2011 Január 31)

nekem ,nem


----------



## nyuszko67 (2011 Január 31)

akar


----------



## pipimalac (2011 Január 31)

felhasználóvá


----------



## nyuszko67 (2011 Január 31)

összejönni:-((


----------



## nyuszko67 (2011 Január 31)

pedig,nagy szükségem


----------



## nyuszko67 (2011 Január 31)

lenne


----------



## nyuszko67 (2011 Január 31)

az itt


----------



## pipimalac (2011 Január 31)

válhatok


----------



## nyuszko67 (2011 Január 31)

található


----------



## nyuszko67 (2011 Január 31)

nagyszerű


----------



## nyuszko67 (2011 Január 31)

gyűjtemények


----------



## pipimalac (2011 Január 31)

!


----------



## nyuszko67 (2011 Január 31)

egyikére....


----------



## nyuszko67 (2011 Január 31)

én


----------



## nyuszko67 (2011 Január 31)

is


----------



## pipimalac (2011 Január 31)

már


----------



## nyuszko67 (2011 Január 31)

tennék


----------



## nyuszko67 (2011 Január 31)

fel


----------



## nyuszko67 (2011 Január 31)

cserében


----------



## pipimalac (2011 Január 31)

kevesebb


----------



## nyuszko67 (2011 Január 31)

remélem


----------



## nyuszko67 (2011 Január 31)

ez után


----------



## pipimalac (2011 Január 31)

mint


----------



## nyuszko67 (2011 Január 31)

már nem


----------



## nyuszko67 (2011 Január 31)

lesz akadály


----------



## pipimalac (2011 Január 31)

9


----------



## nyuszko67 (2011 Január 31)

most megpróbálom!


----------



## pipimalac (2011 Január 31)

üzenet


----------



## pipimalac (2011 Január 31)

kell


----------



## pipimalac (2011 Január 31)

csak


----------



## piros55 (2011 Január 31)

*Itt vagyok !*


----------



## nyuszko67 (2011 Január 31)

hát


----------



## pipimalac (2011 Január 31)

ahhoz


----------



## pipimalac (2011 Január 31)

no meg


----------



## nyuszko67 (2011 Január 31)

most sem enged


----------



## pipimalac (2011 Január 31)

48


----------



## nyuszko67 (2011 Január 31)

letölteni:-((((((


----------



## pipimalac (2011 Január 31)

óra


----------



## nyuszko67 (2011 Január 31)

most már valaki


----------



## pipimalac (2011 Január 31)

eltelt idő


----------



## nyuszko67 (2011 Január 31)

mondja meg nekem,


----------



## nyuszko67 (2011 Január 31)

hogy mi a fenét


----------



## nyuszko67 (2011 Január 31)

csináltam rosszul!!!!!


----------



## pipimalac (2011 Január 31)

hogy állandó, taggá válhassak, és fel-, illetve letöltögethessek! Viszlát 2 nap múlva! üdv, pipimalac


----------



## nyuszko67 (2011 Január 31)

de tényleg!!!!


----------



## pipimalac (2011 Január 31)

Kedves Nyuszkó 67! Én is most próbálkozom ezzel a kis turpissággal, hogy letölthessek pár dolgot. Még 2 napnak le kell telnie, aztán majd próbálkozom. Viszont nem tudom hogy mennyire a témába vágó értelmes hozzászólást kellene írni ahhoz hogy, le tudjunk tölteni az oldalról...


----------



## Imre34 (2011 Január 31)

Üdv mindenkinek!!!


----------



## nagy manci (2011 Január 31)

üdv


----------



## Imre34 (2011 Január 31)

Ezt nem értem, miért kell a letöltést ehhez a bizonyos ........ szabályhoz kötni.


----------



## nagy manci (2011 Január 31)

2


----------



## Imre34 (2011 Január 31)

megértem, ha


----------



## nagy manci (2011 Január 31)

3


----------



## Imre34 (2011 Január 31)

írni akarnék a


----------



## Imre34 (2011 Január 31)

fórumba


----------



## nagy manci (2011 Január 31)

4


----------



## nagy manci (2011 Január 31)

5


----------



## Imre34 (2011 Január 31)

minden


----------



## Imre34 (2011 Január 31)

hülyeséget de


----------



## nagy manci (2011 Január 31)

66


----------



## Imre34 (2011 Január 31)

csak 1-2


----------



## nagy manci (2011 Január 31)

7


----------



## Imre34 (2011 Január 31)

könyvet


----------



## nagy manci (2011 Január 31)

nyóc


----------



## Imre34 (2011 Január 31)

szeretnék


----------



## nagy manci (2011 Január 31)

nine


----------



## Imre34 (2011 Január 31)

megnézni
:cici:


----------



## nagy manci (2011 Január 31)

10


----------



## Imre34 (2011 Január 31)

illetve
kiss


----------



## nagy manci (2011 Január 31)

11


----------



## Imre34 (2011 Január 31)

letölteni


----------



## nagy manci (2011 Január 31)

tucat


----------



## nagy manci (2011 Január 31)

péntek 13


----------



## nagy manci (2011 Január 31)

tizen4


----------



## Imre34 (2011 Január 31)

még 7


----------



## Imre34 (2011 Január 31)

de ez mért jó nekik? 
még 6


----------



## nagy manci (2011 Január 31)

unalmas


----------



## Imre34 (2011 Január 31)

de ez mért jó nekik? 
még 6


----------



## Imre34 (2011 Január 31)

már csak 4 azt hiszem


----------



## nagy manci (2011 Január 31)

xxx


----------



## nagy manci (2011 Január 31)

71


----------



## nagy manci (2011 Január 31)

187


----------



## nagy manci (2011 Január 31)

xyz


----------



## Imre34 (2011 Január 31)

valakinek meg van a Malee: Tigriskarmok és bársonytalpak?
vagy más kötetek hasonló témában?

más csak 3


----------



## nagy manci (2011 Január 31)

nn


----------



## Imre34 (2011 Január 31)

remélem más is szereti az erotikus irodalmat


----------



## Imre34 (2011 Január 31)

vagy csak engem dob fel ez a téma?


----------



## Imre34 (2011 Január 31)

de ez nem olyan izgi amit most művelek!


----------



## Imre34 (2011 Január 31)

hozzászólok 20 x de lehet feleslegesen?


----------



## Imre34 (2011 Január 31)

már túlteljesítettem a dolgot tehát befejezem a hozzászólogatást! 
várok két napot és remélem lesz valami izgi könyvecske számomra.


----------



## melcsii (2011 Január 31)

Szia Lisasmom! 
Üdv körünkben! 

Mi nagyon sok mindent csináltunk hétvégén... Alig volt időm neten lenni...  De nem baj... Jó kis programokat hoztunk létre magunknak... Igazán jól és kellemesen telt... 
Nálatok?


----------



## baabisz (2011 Január 31)

próba


----------



## baabisz (2011 Január 31)

egy


----------



## baabisz (2011 Január 31)

22


----------



## baabisz (2011 Január 31)

meme


----------



## baabisz (2011 Január 31)

momo


----------



## baabisz (2011 Január 31)

momo2


----------



## baabisz (2011 Január 31)

7777


----------



## baabisz (2011 Január 31)

tbbt


----------



## baabisz (2011 Január 31)

helló világ


----------



## baabisz (2011 Január 31)

bsg


----------



## baabisz (2011 Január 31)

klutty-klutty


----------



## baabisz (2011 Január 31)

jh,ljmklf


----------



## baabisz (2011 Január 31)

gtnhjmkutju


----------



## baabisz (2011 Január 31)

róka


----------



## baabisz (2011 Január 31)

jhjhchhg


----------



## baabisz (2011 Január 31)

zúzó


----------



## baabisz (2011 Január 31)

Sün Alfréd vagyok


----------



## baabisz (2011 Január 31)

nem lopom a napot


----------



## baabisz (2011 Január 31)

konrád vagyok


----------



## baabisz (2011 Január 31)

valaki ezekből az üzenetekből meg tudja írni a disszertációját?


----------



## baabisz (2011 Január 31)

és most várunk két napot


----------



## Gigi0609 (2011 Január 31)

Sziasztok!
Új tagként töltöm fel ezeket,remélem ,hogy hasznára lesz valakinek....:55:


----------



## husika76 (2011 Január 31)

Sziasztok! Szia melcsii!
Nem tüntem el, csak megfáztam. Most is kicsit leszek, mert még nem vagyok túl jól. Nálunk volt földrengés, hát kicsit féltem, de szerencsére nem történt semmi komoly dolog. Mozgott a szék, az ágy, az ablak meg minden. 10-15 másodpercig tartott.


----------



## bukfenc007 (2011 Január 31)

*hali*

hali mindenkinek,
csak most jelentkeztem be nemrég, tehát itt újonc.
Romániában élek és sok érdekességet találtam ezen az oldalon és mivel óvónő vagyok gondoltam találok sok új ötletet mert a gyerekeknek szeretnék kedvezni így jobban le is tudom kötni őket .


----------



## Icacica (2011 Január 31)

Eleg nehezen kezelem igy is ezt az oldalt.


----------



## rocklivia82 (2011 Január 31)

1


----------



## rocklivia82 (2011 Január 31)

*világnézet*

2


----------



## rocklivia82 (2011 Január 31)

*1*

1


----------



## rocklivia82 (2011 Január 31)

*2*

2


----------



## rocklivia82 (2011 Január 31)

*3*

3


----------



## rocklivia82 (2011 Január 31)

*4*

4


----------



## rocklivia82 (2011 Január 31)

*5*

5


----------



## rocklivia82 (2011 Január 31)

*6*

6


----------



## rocklivia82 (2011 Január 31)

*7*

7


----------



## rocklivia82 (2011 Január 31)

*8*

8


----------



## rocklivia82 (2011 Január 31)

*9*

9


----------



## rocklivia82 (2011 Január 31)

*10*

10


----------



## rocklivia82 (2011 Január 31)

*11*

11


----------



## rocklivia82 (2011 Január 31)

*12*

12


----------



## rocklivia82 (2011 Január 31)

*13*

13


----------



## rocklivia82 (2011 Január 31)

*14*

14


----------



## rocklivia82 (2011 Január 31)

*15*

15


----------



## rocklivia82 (2011 Január 31)

*16*

16


----------



## rocklivia82 (2011 Január 31)

*17*

17


----------



## rocklivia82 (2011 Január 31)

*18*

18


----------



## rocklivia82 (2011 Január 31)

*19*

19


----------



## rocklivia82 (2011 Január 31)

*30*

30


----------



## Mundzuk (2011 Január 31)

indul: 2, ez kicsit ciki...


----------



## Mundzuk (2011 Január 31)

3...


----------



## Mundzuk (2011 Január 31)

4


----------



## Mundzuk (2011 Január 31)

öt


----------



## Mundzuk (2011 Január 31)

de lassan megy


----------



## Mundzuk (2011 Január 31)

7


----------



## Mundzuk (2011 Január 31)

nyolc


----------



## Mundzuk (2011 Január 31)

kilenc


----------



## Mundzuk (2011 Január 31)

hu 10


----------



## Mundzuk (2011 Január 31)

jáj 11


----------



## Mundzuk (2011 Január 31)

12


----------



## Mundzuk (2011 Január 31)

a szerencsétlen szám


----------



## Mundzuk (2011 Január 31)

14


----------



## Mundzuk (2011 Január 31)

15


----------



## Mundzuk (2011 Január 31)

tezenhat


----------



## Mundzuk (2011 Január 31)

17


----------



## Mundzuk (2011 Január 31)

tezennyolc


----------



## Mundzuk (2011 Január 31)

19


----------



## Mundzuk (2011 Január 31)

húúúsz!


----------



## Tomcsyy (2011 Január 31)

huszon1


----------



## lali63 (2011 Január 31)

*kérdések*

Sziasztok 

én is szeretnék csatlakozni a táborhoz


----------



## lali63 (2011 Január 31)

én se pontosan értem a 20 hozzászólás lényegét, de ha ez kell elkell fogadni


----------



## lali63 (2011 Január 31)

örülök hogy van egy ilyen oldal, gratulálok


----------



## lali63 (2011 Január 31)

kíváncsi vagyok,itt hogyan és miként lehet játszani. megírja ezt valaki esetleg?


----------



## lali63 (2011 Január 31)

sziasztok 

örülök,hogy találtam egy ilyen 70-80-as évek zenei fórumot


----------



## lali63 (2011 Január 31)

szívesen segítek bárkinek aki keres ezekből az időkből dalokat


----------



## lali63 (2011 Január 31)

írjatok és keressetek bátran


----------



## lali63 (2011 Január 31)

igyekszem ide feljönni ahogy időm engedi


----------



## lali63 (2011 Január 31)

mivel új vagyok,ezért irok ennyit,hogy a 20 hozzászólásom összejöjjön,ezért elnézést mindenkitől


----------



## lali63 (2011 Január 31)

fordulhattok hozzám akár a 60-as évek zenéivel kapcsolatosan vagy akár filmzenékkel is


----------



## Icacica (2011 Január 31)

koszonom szepen a segitseget mindenkinek.


----------



## lali63 (2011 Január 31)

sziasztok 

új vagyok még az oldalon,igyekszem összehozni először a 20 hozzászólást, de akinek kabaré felvételekre van szüksége szívesen segítek ha tudok


----------



## lali63 (2011 Január 31)

írjatok és keressetek bátran


----------



## Icacica (2011 Január 31)

mar egyre jobban ki igazodom,koszonom.


----------



## lali63 (2011 Január 31)

több témánál megtaláltok főként a zene film és kabaré topicoknál


----------



## lali63 (2011 Január 31)

ahogy időm engedi jövök az oldalra ahogy tudok


----------



## lali63 (2011 Január 31)

addig is üdvözlök minden tagot


----------



## Icacica (2011 Január 31)

*koszonom.*

Nem vagyok egy nagy komment iro,de megprobalok 20 kommentet irni.


----------



## Icacica (2011 Január 31)

*siker!*

Elolvastam mind informaciot,koszonom a segitseget.


----------



## lali63 (2011 Január 31)

sziasztok 

új vagyok az oldalon még,ezért igyekszem először a 20 hozzászólást megtenni


----------



## lali63 (2011 Január 31)

én is szeretem a filmeket,az egyik legnagyobb hobbim


----------



## lali63 (2011 Január 31)

szívesen segítek mindenkinek ha tudok a témában


----------



## lali63 (2011 Január 31)

én is keresek régi filmeket,majd kérdezek tőletek is


----------



## lali63 (2011 Január 31)

én főként a régi filmeket keresem,de érdekelnek az újak is


----------



## lali63 (2011 Január 31)

keressetek bátran,ha tudok segítek mindenkinek


----------



## lali63 (2011 Január 31)

ahogy időm engedi jövök az oldalra ahogy tudok


----------



## margom62 (2011 Január 31)

*Beköszönés*

Új tagként köszöntök mindenkit


----------



## margom62 (2011 Január 31)

2


----------



## margom62 (2011 Január 31)

3


----------



## margom62 (2011 Január 31)

4


----------



## margom62 (2011 Január 31)

5


----------



## margom62 (2011 Január 31)

6


----------



## margom62 (2011 Január 31)

7


----------



## Tomcsyy (2011 Január 31)

20


----------



## margom62 (2011 Január 31)

8


----------



## margom62 (2011 Január 31)

9


----------



## Tomcsyy (2011 Január 31)

19


----------



## margom62 (2011 Január 31)

10


----------



## margom62 (2011 Január 31)

11


----------



## margom62 (2011 Január 31)

12


----------



## margom62 (2011 Január 31)

13


----------



## csaszisrac (2011 Január 31)

üdv


----------



## margom62 (2011 Január 31)

14


----------



## margom62 (2011 Január 31)

15


----------



## margom62 (2011 Január 31)

16


----------



## margom62 (2011 Január 31)

17


----------



## margom62 (2011 Január 31)

18


----------



## margom62 (2011 Január 31)

19


----------



## margom62 (2011 Január 31)

Na és itt a 20.


----------



## csaszisrac (2011 Január 31)

mundzuknak milyen sulyosan jo az avatarja


----------



## csaszisrac (2011 Január 31)

niztos ami biztos gyujtök meg pontokat


----------



## Tomcsyy (2011 Január 31)

18


----------



## Tomcsyy (2011 Január 31)

Már nem sok kell


----------



## kerekfyp (2011 Január 31)

1


----------



## kerekfyp (2011 Január 31)

2


----------



## kerekfyp (2011 Január 31)

3


----------



## kerekfyp (2011 Január 31)

4


----------



## kerekfyp (2011 Január 31)

5


----------



## kerekfyp (2011 Január 31)

6


----------



## kerekfyp (2011 Január 31)

7


----------



## kerekfyp (2011 Január 31)

8


----------



## kerekfyp (2011 Január 31)

9


----------



## kerekfyp (2011 Január 31)

10


----------



## kerekfyp (2011 Január 31)

11


----------



## kerekfyp (2011 Január 31)

12


----------



## pittao (2011 Január 31)

*keres*

sziasztok.en mar eddig nagyon sok filmet levettem errol az oldalrol,de nem tudtam hogy kell is "szolni"hoza.igy most nagyon sok regi magyar film el van gyugva es nem birok hozajuk ferni.engem most az erdekel hogyha mindegyik oldalo teszek szolast hoza hogy lesz-e valami eselyem a tovabiakban a hoza fereshez. nagyon szepen koszi ha valaki adna valaszt.:grin:


----------



## kerekfyp (2011 Január 31)

13


----------



## kerekfyp (2011 Január 31)

14


----------



## kerekfyp (2011 Január 31)

15


----------



## kerekfyp (2011 Január 31)

16


----------



## kerekfyp (2011 Január 31)

17


----------



## kerekfyp (2011 Január 31)

18


----------



## Tomcsyy (2011 Január 31)

Talán összejött a 20.


----------



## kerekfyp (2011 Január 31)

19


----------



## kerekfyp (2011 Január 31)

20


----------



## melcsii (2011 Január 31)

Szia Husika! 

De örülök Neked...  Annak kevésbé, hogy beteg voltál, de az már szuper, hogy jobban vagy...  
Tényleg volt földrengés Nálatok? Húú, nem tudom milyen lehet, szerencsére itt még olyan nem volt, hogy érezni is lehetett volna... Remélem nem is lesz...


----------



## pittao (2011 Január 31)

*hoza szolas*

szeretem az 1929-es evtol a 1970-es evig az osszes magyar filmet es ezeket keresem,mikent is birnam oket letolteni.kiss


----------



## Szerénke43 (2011 Január 31)

hali


----------



## pittao (2011 Január 31)

kabos gyula filmjeit kimondottan imadom.


----------



## pittao (2011 Január 31)

nekem azok a regi szineszek jobban tetszenek mint a mai.


----------



## Roselouis (2011 Január 31)

Sziasztok!
Jobbulást Husika!Most én is beteg vagyok meg vagyok fázva én is.


----------



## pocaek (2011 Január 31)

Nekem is így kellene megpróbálnom....
Szóval:
1


----------



## pocaek (2011 Január 31)

Aztán:
2


----------



## pocaek (2011 Január 31)

És még:
3


----------



## pocaek (2011 Január 31)

azután:4


----------



## pocaek (2011 Január 31)

Következő:
5


----------



## pocaek (2011 Január 31)

6
hasad a pad


----------



## pittao (2011 Január 31)

*koszonet*

koszi szepen a segitseget megnyiltak elottem a letoltesi lehetosegek. nagyon orulok neki es koszonom szepen a segitseget.kiss


----------



## pocaek (2011 Január 31)

üzenet 7


----------



## pocaek (2011 Január 31)

8


----------



## pocaek (2011 Január 31)

9


----------



## pocaek (2011 Január 31)

10


----------



## pocaek (2011 Január 31)

11


----------



## pocaek (2011 Január 31)

12


----------



## pocaek (2011 Január 31)

13


----------



## pocaek (2011 Január 31)

14, a kedvenc számom


----------



## pocaek (2011 Január 31)

15


----------



## pocaek (2011 Január 31)

16


----------



## pocaek (2011 Január 31)

17


----------



## pocaek (2011 Január 31)

18


----------



## pocaek (2011 Január 31)

19


----------



## pocaek (2011 Január 31)

20


----------



## Draco871002 (2011 Január 31)

Na így már egyszerűbb a hsz begyűjtés


----------



## Draco871002 (2011 Január 31)

2


----------



## lisasmom (2011 Január 31)

Hello Melcsii,

Nekunk is aranylag jo volt a hetvege... Nagyon varom mar, hogy jojjon a tavasz, mert ez a tel kicsinal agyilag. Most epp -13 fok van kb ami -20nak erzodik, mert persze "kellemes" kis szelecske is fujdogal hozza. Otthon milyen ido van? Ennyire hideg gondolom azert nincs. Emlekszem mindig elobb jott a tavasz. Itt varhatunk aprilisig... bar en remenykedem, hgoy mar a marcius is kellemesebb lesz!


----------



## pirenizis (2011 Január 31)

Üdvözlök mindenkit


----------



## speedmetal (2011 Január 31)

agóranyúl


----------



## speedmetal (2011 Január 31)

labrador


----------



## speedmetal (2011 Január 31)

rókakoma


----------



## speedmetal (2011 Január 31)

algír hörcsög


----------



## speedmetal (2011 Január 31)

galamb


----------



## speedmetal (2011 Január 31)

bulldog


----------



## speedmetal (2011 Január 31)

germán ördög


----------



## speedmetal (2011 Január 31)

grúz egér


----------



## speedmetal (2011 Január 31)

rák


----------



## speedmetal (2011 Január 31)

kecske


----------



## speedmetal (2011 Január 31)

egér


----------



## speedmetal (2011 Január 31)

rigó


----------



## speedmetal (2011 Január 31)

ógörög csipisz


----------



## speedmetal (2011 Január 31)

szigeti vakarék


----------



## speedmetal (2011 Január 31)

kiscsibe


----------



## speedmetal (2011 Január 31)

ebenguba


----------



## speedmetal (2011 Január 31)

atka


----------



## speedmetal (2011 Január 31)

alamuszi nyuszi


----------



## speedmetal (2011 Január 31)

iguana


----------



## speedmetal (2011 Január 31)

agár


----------



## speedmetal (2011 Január 31)

repkedő lepke


----------



## speedmetal (2011 Január 31)

epekedő egér


----------



## szktunde (2011 Január 31)

1


----------



## szktunde (2011 Január 31)

2


----------



## szktunde (2011 Január 31)

3


----------



## szktunde (2011 Január 31)

4


----------



## szktunde (2011 Január 31)

5


----------



## szktunde (2011 Január 31)

6 :d


----------



## szktunde (2011 Január 31)

7


----------



## szktunde (2011 Január 31)

8


----------



## szktunde (2011 Január 31)

9.


----------



## szktunde (2011 Január 31)

10


----------



## szktunde (2011 Január 31)

11.


----------



## szktunde (2011 Január 31)

12


----------



## szktunde (2011 Január 31)

13.


----------



## genoveva13 (2011 Január 31)

Szia itt vagyok elsőre nagyon tetszik az oldal.


----------



## szktunde (2011 Január 31)

14.


----------



## genoveva13 (2011 Január 31)

Remélem ha meglesz a 20 hozzászólás még jobban fog tetszeni.


----------



## szktunde (2011 Január 31)

15


----------



## szktunde (2011 Január 31)

16:d


----------



## szktunde (2011 Január 31)

17


----------



## szktunde (2011 Január 31)

18


----------



## genoveva13 (2011 Január 31)

A keresztszemes minták érdekelnek


----------



## szktunde (2011 Január 31)

19


----------



## szktunde (2011 Január 31)

20. :d


----------



## seelenschmerz (2011 Január 31)

Jó estét mindenkinek!!!


----------



## genoveva13 (2011 Január 31)

Na akkor számoljak én is


----------



## seelenschmerz (2011 Január 31)

Köszi a feltöltéseket!


----------



## genoveva13 (2011 Január 31)

4


----------



## genoveva13 (2011 Január 31)

5


----------



## genoveva13 (2011 Január 31)

6


----------



## seelenschmerz (2011 Január 31)

hehehe


----------



## genoveva13 (2011 Január 31)

8


----------



## genoveva13 (2011 Január 31)

9


----------



## genoveva13 (2011 Január 31)

10


----------



## genoveva13 (2011 Január 31)

11


----------



## genoveva13 (2011 Január 31)

12


----------



## genoveva13 (2011 Január 31)

jó éjt mindenkinek


----------



## molnar_lajos (2011 Január 31)

Hello mindenkinek


----------



## molnar_lajos (2011 Január 31)

Sziasztok mindenkinek.
Nem tul régen regisztráltam magam még újnak számítok.
Nagyon tetszik az egész oldal és akinek tudok annak segítek.


De most lenne egy kérésem és remélem tudtok segíteni. Szóval nagyon szeretem a VARADI ROMA CAFEt és nagyon megköszönném és meghálálnám ha valaki tudna tőlük kottát feltölteni.

Előre is köszönöm


----------



## ficeruska (2011 Január 31)

aludj jól


----------



## gabesz888 (2011 Január 31)

sziasztok és köszi


----------



## gabesz888 (2011 Január 31)

n+1, jóéjt


----------



## avas (2011 Január 31)

*y*



jocika1 írta:


> Augusztusi este


sdífngymfhjgc,.hkvjí xhgcnxvc


----------



## asztrológus (2011 Január 31)

Szép jó éjt, mindenkinek !


----------



## Absolutgeist (2011 Január 31)

nekem nem működik az egész, igy se


----------



## zavaros (2011 Január 31)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


Ha az adminok tálcán kínálják a kiskaput, akkor minek a megkotés


----------



## Alnotz (2011 Február 1)

*kösz*

de hogy ez 20 mire jó???


----------



## Alnotz (2011 Február 1)

zavaros írta:


> Ha az adminok tálcán kínálják a kiskaput, akkor minek a megkotés



na ezt nem értem én se


----------



## Alnotz (2011 Február 1)

Sztrugackijt akarok olvasni és ha nem sikerül tuti feldarabolok valakit...


----------



## Alnotz (2011 Február 1)

de idegesítő...


----------



## Alnotz (2011 Február 1)

na ja.


----------



## Alnotz (2011 Február 1)

na még egy


----------



## Alnotz (2011 Február 1)

hét. csak egy betű különbség a hathoz képest


----------



## Alnotz (2011 Február 1)

nekem nyolc


----------



## Alnotz (2011 Február 1)

gyök 81


----------



## Alnotz (2011 Február 1)

tiszta víz


----------



## Alnotz (2011 Február 1)

az első kétszámjegyű prímszám


----------



## Alnotz (2011 Február 1)

tucat


----------



## Alnotz (2011 Február 1)

nem vagyok babonás


----------



## Alnotz (2011 Február 1)

öt


----------



## Alnotz (2011 Február 1)

mert 1 meg négy az öt. azé.


----------



## Alnotz (2011 Február 1)

10


----------



## Alnotz (2011 Február 1)

16os számrendszerben, vaze


----------



## Alnotz (2011 Február 1)

36fele


----------



## Alnotz (2011 Február 1)

egy híján 20...


----------



## Alnotz (2011 Február 1)

Downloading sztrugackij...


----------



## Icacica (2011 Február 1)

*Gratulalok.*

Remek az oldal.


----------



## Icacica (2011 Február 1)

Tetszik az oldal csodalatos regi filmek.


----------



## Icacica (2011 Február 1)

*majd csak gyullik.*

Ezeket a kommenteket ne kellene irni csak.


----------



## Icacica (2011 Február 1)

*koszonom.*

Azert vannak rendes emberek,koszonom a segitseguket. kiss


----------



## Icacica (2011 Február 1)

*komment*

Hat igen csak ezeket a kommenteket ne kellene irni,.


----------



## Icacica (2011 Február 1)

sanyo66 írta:


> Szilveszter vagy amit akartok 1998
> magyar szórakoztató műsor, 120 perc, 1998
> 
> 
> ...


szeretnem letolteni.


----------



## Icacica (2011 Február 1)

tudorka75 írta:


> fekete-fehér, magyar vígjáték, 84 perc
> TVrip
> 
> 
> ...


Nagyon szeretnem letolteni,pls.....


----------



## Icacica (2011 Február 1)

*Ilyen nincs*

:!: nagyon merges vagyok mar irtam kb 11 kommentet es megsem mutassa a filet meg ((


----------



## Icacica (2011 Február 1)

*Nem lehet?*

Nem lehetne kitalalni mas megoldast a komment iras helyet?


----------



## Icacica (2011 Február 1)

*hmmm*


----------



## Mskoki1228 (2011 Február 1)

Szép jó reggelt kívánok Mindenkinek....


----------



## bacu (2011 Február 1)

Igen, jó lenne összeszedni minél hamarabb...


----------



## bacu (2011 Február 1)




----------



## bacu (2011 Február 1)

Kicsit szét fogom smileyzni a topikot...


----------



## bacu (2011 Február 1)

Amiért előre is bocsánat mindenkitől.


----------



## bacu (2011 Február 1)

Csomó jó kis e-book miatt regisztráltam be


----------



## bacu (2011 Február 1)

Olyan jókat linkelgettek, hogy muszáj volt beregisztrálnom.


----------



## bacu (2011 Február 1)

Amúgy köszöntök minden magyar kanadait


----------



## bacu (2011 Február 1)

Ha esetleg valamilyen letöltésben (film, sorozat) én tudok segíteni, akkor szóljatok!


----------



## bacu (2011 Február 1)

Torrentben el tudom küldeni az állományt.


----------



## bacu (2011 Február 1)

10.


----------



## bacu (2011 Február 1)

Már nem kell sok...


----------



## bacu (2011 Február 1)

Összesen csak 8 üzenet és nyomhatom az ebookokat


----------



## bacu (2011 Február 1)

Most tűnt fel, hogy mikori időkben gépelek. 02:54 AM


----------



## bacu (2011 Február 1)

Elég nice. Nem csoda, hogy nincsenek itt sokan, és csak szétkommentelem a topikot.


----------



## bacu (2011 Február 1)

Ha nem lenne ez a 20as limit, tényleg nem bohóckodnék itt...


----------



## bacu (2011 Február 1)

Szóval tényleg millió bocsánat érte.


----------



## bacu (2011 Február 1)

Még 4 komment és befejeztem.


----------



## bacu (2011 Február 1)

A NASA az első Mars-expedíciót szervezi, azonban a nehézségek miatt az űrhajósokat nem tudnák visszahozni, így elhatározzák, hogy csak egy embert küldenek. Nekiállnak hát önkéntest keresni az öngyilkos akcióra.
Jön az első jelentkező, egy mérnök:
- Én egymillió dollárt kérek cserébe, ezt az egyetemre hagynám, hogy ezzel is hozzájáruljak az emberiség fejlődéséhez!
A második jelölt egy orvos:
- Én kétmillió dollárt kérnék. Egymilliót hagynék a családomra, a másikat pedig a kórházra hagynám, hogy ezzel is segítsek az emberek szenvedését csökkenteni.
Végül, a harmadik önkéntes, egy ügyvéd:
- Én hárommillió dollárt kérek!
- Hogy-hogy hárommilliót?
- Nézzék, egymilliót adnék maguknak, egymilliót megtartanék magamnak, a harmadik millióért meg menjen a mérnök!


----------



## bacu (2011 Február 1)

Az öregek otthonában Sándor bácsi dicsekszik az ápolónőnek:
-Jaj, kedvesem, amikor fiatal voltam, egy ötliteres tejeskannát tudtam a péniszemen száz méterre elvinni.
-De Sanyi bácsi, ugye az már nem megy??
-Nem aranyom, már nem bírja a térdem....


----------



## bacu (2011 Február 1)

Színházba indultunk a férjemmel, és taxit hívtam. Mielőtt a kocsi megjött, kiraktam a macskát a házból, de azonnal visszaszökött, és felrohant a lépcsőn. A férjem a macskát kereste, amikor megjött a taxi. El akartam titkolni a sofőr elől, hogy a ház őrizetlenül marad, ezért azt mondtam: - A férjem rögtön jön, csak felment elköszönni az anyámtól. A férjem néhány perc múlva jött is, beült mellém a taxiba, és azt mondta: - A vén dög az emeleti szobában az ágy alá bújt. Egy fogassal kellett kikergetnem.


----------



## bacu (2011 Február 1)

Nah, meg is lennék! Remélem most már menni fognak a letöltések!
Mindenkinek szép napot kívánok mára!


----------



## bacu (2011 Február 1)

Nem tudok pdf-et letölteni... bakker


----------



## viaki (2011 Február 1)

nagyon jó


----------



## melcsii (2011 Február 1)

Szia Roselouis, Lisasmom! 

Itt azért annyira hideg nincsen, ma reggel -4 fokot mutatott az autó... Szóval azért elviselhető, bár jobban örülnék, ha már melegedés kezdődne...  
Igen, az tény, hogy itt előbb kezdődik a tavasz...
Most hétvégén szintén egy baráti összejövetelre vagyunk hivatalosak, szóval várom már...  Tegnap emiatt gyorsan vettem egy-két rucit is...  
Ma akarok jegyet szerezni Kiss Ádám humorestjére... Itt lesz Zegen, remélem még van jegy... 23-án lesz, de hát ki tudja, hogy mennyire kapkodták el...


----------



## tomhenx (2011 Február 1)

első


----------



## apa64 (2011 Február 1)

Sziasztok és szép napot mindenkinek itthon Budapesten és a messzi távolban!


----------



## Arasmv (2011 Február 1)

szép jó napot mindenkinek!


----------



## tomhenx (2011 Február 1)

kész


----------



## black moira (2011 Február 1)

Elég, ha csak köszöngetek, vagy hozzá is kell szólni?


----------



## black moira (2011 Február 1)

Ez tetszett!


----------



## Tomcsyy (2011 Február 1)

Hali.


----------



## marineva77 (2011 Február 1)

sziasztok!


----------



## goldmann (2011 Február 1)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


Üdv! Ma regisztráltam és bizony nagyon kell az a 20 hzzászólás.


----------



## goldmann (2011 Február 1)

Ez már a harmadik!


----------



## goldmann (2011 Február 1)

Kicsit ciki, de ha csak így megy?


----------



## flaskoo (2011 Február 1)

1


----------



## flaskoo (2011 Február 1)

szia


----------



## flaskoo (2011 Február 1)

3


----------



## flaskoo (2011 Február 1)

4


----------



## flaskoo (2011 Február 1)

5


----------



## flaskoo (2011 Február 1)

6


----------



## genoveva13 (2011 Február 1)

Szép napot mindenkinek


----------



## genoveva13 (2011 Február 1)

1


----------



## genoveva13 (2011 Február 1)

2


----------



## genoveva13 (2011 Február 1)

3


----------



## genoveva13 (2011 Február 1)

4


----------



## genoveva13 (2011 Február 1)

5


----------



## genoveva13 (2011 Február 1)

6


----------



## dori1957 (2011 Február 1)

*sziasztok*

Ma regisztráltam....


----------



## genoveva13 (2011 Február 1)

Üdv neked


----------



## genoveva13 (2011 Február 1)

Téged mi érdekel?


----------



## flaskoo (2011 Február 1)

kiss


----------



## flaskoo (2011 Február 1)

:55:


----------



## flaskoo (2011 Február 1)




----------



## flaskoo (2011 Február 1)

:9:


----------



## flaskoo (2011 Február 1)




----------



## flaskoo (2011 Február 1)




----------



## flaskoo (2011 Február 1)




----------



## flaskoo (2011 Február 1)

kiss


----------



## flaskoo (2011 Február 1)

:444:


----------



## flaskoo (2011 Február 1)




----------



## flaskoo (2011 Február 1)

:33:


----------



## flaskoo (2011 Február 1)

hali


----------



## flaskoo (2011 Február 1)

17


----------



## flaskoo (2011 Február 1)

20


----------



## Szerénke43 (2011 Február 1)

_halihó _


----------



## pittao (2011 Február 1)

en nem vagyok vagyok valami nagy kompjuter szakerto,most megint az erdekel ,hogy minden nap kel ez a hoza szolas?


----------



## pittao (2011 Február 1)

nekem 3 ablakon van ugyanaz az oldal megnyitva a filmek veget, de mar megint nem lehet letolteni.


----------



## pittao (2011 Február 1)

nem tudom hogy mit kell irni,de en csak panaszkodni tudok,mert megint vissza dobot a semibe.


----------



## Gigi0609 (2011 Február 1)

Sziasztok!
Egy kis kézimunka....:55:


----------



## pittao (2011 Február 1)

nem tudom mit csinaljak hogy az ablak nyitva maradjon,minden nap kell hoza szolas?


----------



## marineva77 (2011 Február 1)

2


----------



## marineva77 (2011 Február 1)

3


----------



## marineva77 (2011 Február 1)

4


----------



## Gigi0609 (2011 Február 1)

bocsi itt van még egyszer


----------



## marineva77 (2011 Február 1)

elég ciki így, de kell a hsz 5


----------



## marineva77 (2011 Február 1)

6


----------



## marineva77 (2011 Február 1)

7


----------



## marineva77 (2011 Február 1)

8


----------



## marineva77 (2011 Február 1)

9


----------



## marineva77 (2011 Február 1)

10


----------



## marineva77 (2011 Február 1)

11


----------



## marineva77 (2011 Február 1)

12


----------



## marineva77 (2011 Február 1)

13


----------



## marineva77 (2011 Február 1)

14


----------



## marineva77 (2011 Február 1)

15


----------



## marineva77 (2011 Február 1)

16


----------



## marineva77 (2011 Február 1)

17


----------



## marineva77 (2011 Február 1)

18


----------



## marineva77 (2011 Február 1)

19


----------



## marineva77 (2011 Február 1)

20


----------



## marineva77 (2011 Február 1)

köszi


----------



## imami (2011 Február 1)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


Szép napot!


----------



## pittao (2011 Február 1)

segitsegetekre van szuksegem,mert ekorra bunkot mint en vagyok europa meg nem lattot.mit csinaljak koszi:656:


----------



## xyzzz (2011 Február 1)

1


----------



## xyzzz (2011 Február 1)

2


----------



## xyzzz (2011 Február 1)

3


----------



## xyzzz (2011 Február 1)

4


----------



## xyzzz (2011 Február 1)

5


----------



## xyzzz (2011 Február 1)

6


----------



## csigeraniko (2011 Február 1)

Szia! Szia! Szia! Ennyi is elég?


----------



## csigeraniko (2011 Február 1)

4


----------



## csigeraniko (2011 Február 1)

Aztán a roppant csöndön át 
puhán és észrevétlen,
.
.
.
a boldogságos angyal is,
ő is a földre lépett.


----------



## csigeraniko (2011 Február 1)

Falfirka: Ne edd meg a havat, ha sárga!


----------



## csigeraniko (2011 Február 1)

Falfirka: Állítsátok meg a Földet, le akarok szállni!


----------



## csigeraniko (2011 Február 1)

Falfirka: A bölcs is lehet szerelmes, hisz a hülye sem mindig az!


----------



## csigeraniko (2011 Február 1)

Ma lombikbébi, holnap embergyár.


----------



## csigeraniko (2011 Február 1)

Meg akarsz gyógyulni? Éld túl akivizsgálást!


----------



## csigeraniko (2011 Február 1)

Több nyelvet beszélni könnyebb, mint egyen gondolkodni.


----------



## csigeraniko (2011 Február 1)

A hazug szó is elszáll, de nyála ránk ragad.


----------



## csigeraniko (2011 Február 1)

Az élet számháború - vakoknak.


----------



## csigeraniko (2011 Február 1)

Másra rogyni mindig van erőnk.


----------



## csigeraniko (2011 Február 1)

Az okos tudni akar. A bölcs felejteni.


----------



## csigeraniko (2011 Február 1)

Isten segít az élőn. A halottat feltámasztja. De az élőhalotthoz Ő is kevés.


----------



## csigeraniko (2011 Február 1)

A sorsát átkozó gyáva egy újhoz.


----------



## csigeraniko (2011 Február 1)

Félrelépni könnyebb, mint a "sarkunkra állni".


----------



## csigeraniko (2011 Február 1)

Egyenként fulladunk abba, amit egyenként kiihatnánk.


----------



## csigeraniko (2011 Február 1)

Kettőt kerülj: a részeget és a mindig józant.


----------



## csigeraniko (2011 Február 1)

A gyerek köp a világra. Mint agg visszakapja.


----------



## golkiraly (2011 Február 1)

hey


----------



## golkiraly (2011 Február 1)

2.


----------



## golkiraly (2011 Február 1)

3


----------



## golkiraly (2011 Február 1)

4


----------



## golkiraly (2011 Február 1)

5


----------



## golkiraly (2011 Február 1)

6


----------



## golkiraly (2011 Február 1)

7


----------



## golkiraly (2011 Február 1)

8


----------



## golkiraly (2011 Február 1)

9


----------



## golkiraly (2011 Február 1)

10


----------



## golkiraly (2011 Február 1)

11


----------



## golkiraly (2011 Február 1)

12


----------



## golkiraly (2011 Február 1)

13


----------



## golkiraly (2011 Február 1)

14


----------



## golkiraly (2011 Február 1)

15


----------



## golkiraly (2011 Február 1)

16


----------



## golkiraly (2011 Február 1)

17


----------



## golkiraly (2011 Február 1)

18


----------



## golkiraly (2011 Február 1)

19


----------



## golkiraly (2011 Február 1)

20


----------



## pincsip (2011 Február 1)

sziasztok


----------



## pincsip (2011 Február 1)

hello


----------



## pincsip (2011 Február 1)

20


----------



## pincsip (2011 Február 1)

19


----------



## pincsip (2011 Február 1)

18


----------



## pincsip (2011 Február 1)

17


----------



## kama6 (2011 Február 1)

Szép napot Mindenkinek!


----------



## pincsip (2011 Február 1)

16


----------



## pincsip (2011 Február 1)

15


----------



## kama6 (2011 Február 1)

Sajnos még soha nem sikerült eljutnom Erdélybe:-(!
Nagyon szépek az ide feltett képek!


----------



## pincsip (2011 Február 1)

14


----------



## pincsip (2011 Február 1)

13


----------



## kama6 (2011 Február 1)

De remélem hamarosan eljutok


----------



## pincsip (2011 Február 1)

12


----------



## Stampedli (2011 Február 1)

1


----------



## Stampedli (2011 Február 1)

2


----------



## pincsip (2011 Február 1)

11


----------



## kama6 (2011 Február 1)

Borsófőzelék,sült oldalas


----------



## Stampedli (2011 Február 1)

3


----------



## kama6 (2011 Február 1)

Na és holnap mit főzzünk?


----------



## pincsip (2011 Február 1)

10


----------



## Stampedli (2011 Február 1)

4


----------



## pincsip (2011 Február 1)

9


----------



## Stampedli (2011 Február 1)

5


----------



## pincsip (2011 Február 1)

8


----------



## kama6 (2011 Február 1)

Valakinek van valami ötlete,mi alapján süti ki a következő nap ebédjét?


----------



## Stampedli (2011 Február 1)

6


----------



## pincsip (2011 Február 1)

7


----------



## Stampedli (2011 Február 1)

8


----------



## pincsip (2011 Február 1)

6


----------



## Stampedli (2011 Február 1)

9


----------



## kama6 (2011 Február 1)

Én szeretek főzni,de ez az örök mizéria,hogy mi is legyen,teljesen elveszi a kedvem


----------



## pincsip (2011 Február 1)

5


----------



## Stampedli (2011 Február 1)

10


----------



## pincsip (2011 Február 1)

4


----------



## Stampedli (2011 Február 1)

11


----------



## kama6 (2011 Február 1)

Na meg persze a mai felgyorsult kapkodó világban nem utolsó szempont,hogy hamar kész legyen


----------



## pincsip (2011 Február 1)

3


----------



## Stampedli (2011 Február 1)

12


----------



## kama6 (2011 Február 1)

jaj.ez még csak a 9. hozzászólásom


----------



## Stampedli (2011 Február 1)

13


----------



## pincsip (2011 Február 1)

2


----------



## Stampedli (2011 Február 1)

14


----------



## kama6 (2011 Február 1)

bocsi mindenkinek,de valahogy össze kell hoznom a húszat


----------



## Stampedli (2011 Február 1)

15


----------



## kama6 (2011 Február 1)

na még 10


----------



## pincsip (2011 Február 1)

1


----------



## Stampedli (2011 Február 1)

16


----------



## kama6 (2011 Február 1)

9


----------



## kama6 (2011 Február 1)

8


----------



## Stampedli (2011 Február 1)

17


----------



## pincsip (2011 Február 1)

0


----------



## Stampedli (2011 Február 1)

18


----------



## Stampedli (2011 Február 1)

19


----------



## kama6 (2011 Február 1)

Megvan!
Holnap hurkát sütök,tepsis burgonyával


----------



## Stampedli (2011 Február 1)

20


----------



## kama6 (2011 Február 1)

na de mi legyen a hétvégén?


----------



## kama6 (2011 Február 1)

már csak 5


----------



## kama6 (2011 Február 1)

még egyszer ne hari az üzikért


----------



## kama6 (2011 Február 1)

ó már csak 3


----------



## Stampedli (2011 Február 1)

21


----------



## kama6 (2011 Február 1)

na közben a család is hazaért farkaséhesen


----------



## kama6 (2011 Február 1)

itt a huszadik


----------



## kama6 (2011 Február 1)

sajnos nem tudom megnézni a képeket,és nem értem,hogy miért is nem?


----------



## Seracco (2011 Február 1)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Seracco (2011 Február 1)

_Ez elment vadászni_,


----------



## Seracco (2011 Február 1)

ez meglõtte,


----------



## Seracco (2011 Február 1)

ez hazavitte,


----------



## Seracco (2011 Február 1)

ez megsütötte,


----------



## Seracco (2011 Február 1)

és ez az icike-picike mind megette!


----------



## boomcsi (2011 Február 1)

*20uzenet*

Hat en is igenybe vennem ezt a lehetoseget, mert szeretnek uj forumot inditani. Udv, Boomcsi


----------



## boomcsi (2011 Február 1)

Es meg igy is csak 4!!! :-(


----------



## Rekapeter (2011 Február 1)

A lehetetlen nem tény, csak egy vélemény. Szerintetek?


----------



## Rekapeter (2011 Február 1)

Itt egy másik: Azért, mert valami régóta valahogyan van, még nem biztos, hogy jól van.


----------



## janika61 (2011 Február 1)

Köszöntök minden kedves fórumozót!


----------



## dorika0106 (2011 Február 1)

a


----------



## dorika0106 (2011 Február 1)

b


----------



## janika61 (2011 Február 1)

Sok sikert kívánok mindenkinek a belépéshez!


----------



## dorika0106 (2011 Február 1)

c


----------



## dorika0106 (2011 Február 1)

d


----------



## dorika0106 (2011 Február 1)

e


----------



## dorika0106 (2011 Február 1)

f


----------



## dorika0106 (2011 Február 1)

g


----------



## janika61 (2011 Február 1)

Jó,hogy rátaláltam erre a fórumra.


----------



## dorika0106 (2011 Február 1)

h


----------



## dorika0106 (2011 Február 1)

i


----------



## dorika0106 (2011 Február 1)

j


----------



## dorika0106 (2011 Február 1)

k


----------



## janika61 (2011 Február 1)

Szép napot mindenkinek!


----------



## dorika0106 (2011 Február 1)

l


----------



## dorika0106 (2011 Február 1)

m


----------



## dorika0106 (2011 Február 1)

n


----------



## dorika0106 (2011 Február 1)

o


----------



## dorika0106 (2011 Február 1)

p


----------



## dorika0106 (2011 Február 1)

q


----------



## dorika0106 (2011 Február 1)

r


----------



## dorika0106 (2011 Február 1)

s


----------



## janika61 (2011 Február 1)

Köszönöm a feltöltéseket!


----------



## dorika0106 (2011 Február 1)

t


----------



## janika61 (2011 Február 1)

a


----------



## janika61 (2011 Február 1)

b


----------



## janika61 (2011 Február 1)

c


----------



## janika61 (2011 Február 1)

d


----------



## janika61 (2011 Február 1)

10


----------



## janika61 (2011 Február 1)

11


----------



## janika61 (2011 Február 1)

12


----------



## janika61 (2011 Február 1)

13


----------



## janika61 (2011 Február 1)

14


----------



## janika61 (2011 Február 1)

15


----------



## janika61 (2011 Február 1)

16


----------



## janika61 (2011 Február 1)

17


----------



## janika61 (2011 Február 1)

18


----------



## janika61 (2011 Február 1)

19


----------



## janika61 (2011 Február 1)

20!


----------



## janika61 (2011 Február 1)

21


----------



## jewa (2011 Február 1)

szívesen


----------



## jewa (2011 Február 1)

szólok


----------



## jewa (2011 Február 1)

hozzá


----------



## jewa (2011 Február 1)

bármikor


----------



## jewa (2011 Február 1)

bármihez


----------



## jewa (2011 Február 1)

csak


----------



## jewa (2011 Február 1)

a


----------



## jewa (2011 Február 1)

á


----------



## jewa (2011 Február 1)

e


----------



## jewa (2011 Február 1)

érdekes


----------



## jewa (2011 Február 1)

:d


----------



## jewa (2011 Február 1)

:s


----------



## jewa (2011 Február 1)

hogy


----------



## jewa (2011 Február 1)

egy


----------



## jewa (2011 Február 1)

dalocskáért


----------



## ÖCSI11 (2011 Február 1)

_:..:sziasztok ocsi vagyok szeretném megkérdezni megvan valakinek a romancokto a régi ´és uj alumjai midiben vagy karaokéan koszonom figyelmeteket kellemes napot _


----------



## jewa (2011 Február 1)

mit


----------



## jewa (2011 Február 1)

meg


----------



## jewa (2011 Február 1)

nem


----------



## jewa (2011 Február 1)

tesz


----------



## jewa (2011 Február 1)

az ember


----------



## pittao (2011 Február 1)

nekem volna egy keresem.at lehetne-e rakni a pillanatnyi penzzavart rar-ba.mert ezeket a fajlokat nem tudom kezelni.elore is koszi szepen.pittao!


----------



## Esrel (2011 Február 1)

Ez igy kicsit vicces én inkább irok 20 rendes üzenetet


----------



## Esrel (2011 Február 1)

Úgy is ki kell várni a 2 napot akkor meg van időm írogatni meg szétnézni ;-)


----------



## truebld (2011 Február 1)

1


----------



## truebld (2011 Február 1)

2


----------



## truebld (2011 Február 1)

3


----------



## truebld (2011 Február 1)

4


----------



## meditate (2011 Február 1)

Üdvözlet mindenkinek


----------



## meditate (2011 Február 1)

jelen


----------



## Zsuzsmara (2011 Február 1)

Sziasztok


----------



## apollonia38 (2011 Február 1)

megvan a 20..és mégsem?


----------



## apollonia38 (2011 Február 1)

mennyi kell???nem 20?


----------



## hogyuri (2011 Február 1)

Zsuzsmara írta:


> Sziasztok



Én se tudok jobbat: mindenkinek szép estét


----------



## szucsp (2011 Február 1)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


Szia
Remélem 
Össze 
Jön
A
húsz


----------



## szucsp (2011 Február 1)

t


----------



## szucsp (2011 Február 1)

z


----------



## szucsp (2011 Február 1)

j


----------



## szucsp (2011 Február 1)

mit írjak


----------



## szucsp (2011 Február 1)

m


----------



## szucsp (2011 Február 1)

á


----------



## szucsp (2011 Február 1)

n


----------



## szucsp (2011 Február 1)

kk


----------



## szucsp (2011 Február 1)

lllllllllllll


----------



## szucsp (2011 Február 1)

jjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj


----------



## szucsp (2011 Február 1)

f


----------



## szucsp (2011 Február 1)

5855


----------



## szucsp (2011 Február 1)

6


----------



## szucsp (2011 Február 1)

2


----------



## szucsp (2011 Február 1)

ő


----------



## szucsp (2011 Február 1)

úő


----------



## szucsp (2011 Február 1)

ú


----------



## szucsp (2011 Február 1)

5


----------



## szucsp (2011 Február 1)

8


----------



## szucsp (2011 Február 1)

melitta írta:


> aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


 2


----------



## szucsp (2011 Február 1)

6


----------



## Alyx Stranger (2011 Február 1)

Üdvözlet Bivalybasznád 55 körzetből....


----------



## getti77 (2011 Február 2)

*Üdvözlet*

Üdvözlet Nagyváradról! Pompás ez a honlap! :656:


----------



## Angel62 (2011 Február 2)

*Mosolygósat Mindenkinek... *

 Melitta kedves... Köszönöm a tippet..


----------



## Angel62 (2011 Február 2)

Örülök,hogy idetaláltam...:11:


----------



## Angel62 (2011 Február 2)

" Minden napnak van valamilyen öröme,
Neveld rá a szemed,hogy meglássa azt.."


----------



## Angel62 (2011 Február 2)

" A jó,mindig elnyeri méltó büntetését.."...


----------



## Angel62 (2011 Február 2)

:33::33: :11: :33::33: 

Na jó... most csak egy kicsit rosszalkodtam...


----------



## Angel62 (2011 Február 2)

" Az az út,amelyen nincsenek akadályok,
tudnod kell... nem vezet sehová.."


----------



## Angel62 (2011 Február 2)

Csókolom... Névsorolvasás van..?..


----------



## Angel62 (2011 Február 2)

És menza..?.. az van..?.. kicsit már éhes vagyok..


----------



## Angel62 (2011 Február 2)

A szülői értekezletre jöttem...  Jó helyen járok..?..


----------



## Angel62 (2011 Február 2)

Így sem áll velem szóba senki..?...  :!:


----------



## Angel62 (2011 Február 2)

Mosolygós szép reggelt Mindenkinek.. Ébresztő..!..


----------



## Angel62 (2011 Február 2)




----------



## Angel62 (2011 Február 2)

kiss


----------



## Angel62 (2011 Február 2)




----------



## Angel62 (2011 Február 2)




----------



## Angel62 (2011 Február 2)




----------



## Angel62 (2011 Február 2)

Már mindent megpróbáltam...


----------



## Angel62 (2011 Február 2)

Lukat beszélek a hasatokba már...


----------



## Angel62 (2011 Február 2)

De minden hiába...


----------



## Angel62 (2011 Február 2)

:wink: Majd jövök holnap...


----------



## Angel62 (2011 Február 2)

Mosolygós szép álmokat....


----------



## Szaniszló Kettős (2011 Február 2)

Szeretnék nagyon villám gyorsan 20hozászólást köszönöm


----------



## Szaniszló Kettős (2011 Február 2)

szeretném minél hamarabb


----------



## Szaniszló Kettős (2011 Február 2)

meg ismerni a fórumot


----------



## Szaniszló Kettős (2011 Február 2)

és minden körülmények közt meg ismerni


----------



## Szaniszló Kettős (2011 Február 2)

a fórumnak a részeit is


----------



## Szaniszló Kettős (2011 Február 2)

Jó reggelt jó reggelt hol vanak a fórum s társak


----------



## Szaniszló Kettős (2011 Február 2)

minenki


----------



## Szaniszló Kettős (2011 Február 2)

alszik még


----------



## Szaniszló Kettős (2011 Február 2)

alúdni estekel


----------



## Szaniszló Kettős (2011 Február 2)

nem nappal kell


----------



## Szaniszló Kettős (2011 Február 2)

nagyon szeretném meg ismerni ezt a canadahunt


----------



## Szaniszló Kettős (2011 Február 2)

és még


----------



## Szaniszló Kettős (2011 Február 2)

nagyon jó


----------



## Szaniszló Kettős (2011 Február 2)

Kis tag akarok lenni


----------



## Szaniszló Kettős (2011 Február 2)

és még annyit


----------



## Szaniszló Kettős (2011 Február 2)

Sok minden


----------



## Szaniszló Kettős (2011 Február 2)

van a canadahun


----------



## Szaniszló Kettős (2011 Február 2)

azt halotam nagyon


----------



## Szaniszló Kettős (2011 Február 2)

Híres ez a cananadahun


----------



## Szaniszló Kettős (2011 Február 2)

nagyon szépen köszönöm hogy Hozásszolhátam a fórumhoz 
Na viszont látásra


----------



## kata530 (2011 Február 2)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetos


----------



## Szibaba (2011 Február 2)

*Szép reggelt kívánok!))*


----------



## Szibaba (2011 Február 2)

Jelen)


----------



## kata530 (2011 Február 2)

*jó ez az oldal,csak nem tudok letölteni
köszi*


----------



## kata530 (2011 Február 2)

*jó ez az oldal,csak nem tudok letölteni
köszi*


----------



## Nagy Tímea (2011 Február 2)

„Ha szerencsés vagy, gyógyulásod az 
elvárt formában fog történni. Ha igazán szerencsés vagy, gyógyulásod olyan 
formában jön majd, melyről nem is álmodtál – olyanban, melyet az Univerzum 
kifejezetten neked tartogat.” - Dr. Eric Pearl.


----------



## kata530 (2011 Február 2)

köszi


----------



## Nagy Tímea (2011 Február 2)

A mai nap
egy különleges nap.

A tegnap kicsúszott a kezedből
és már nem kaphat más tartalmat,
mint amit adtál neki.

A holnapra
semmi ígéretet nem kaptál.

De…

A mai nap a Tiéd!

Ez az egyetlen, amiben biztos lehetsz.
Azzal töltheted meg, amivel akarod.

Élj vele!

Ma örömet szerezhetsz valakinek.
Ma segíthetsz egy másik embernek.
Ma élhetsz –
úgy, hogy talán este lesz valaki,
aki megköszöni azt, hogy vagy.

A mai nap egy jelentős nap.

A mai nap a Tied.


----------



## Nagy Tímea (2011 Február 2)

A győztesek 13+1 jellemzője


1. Amikor a győztes követ el hibát, azt mondja: "Hibáztam", és 
megtanulja a leckét. 
Mikor a vesztes követ el hibát, azt mondja: "Nem az én hibám", és 
másokra hárítja a felelősséget. 
2. Egy győztes tudja, hogy az ellenségesség a legjobb tanító. 
Egy vesztes áldozatnak érzi magát az ellenségesség előtt. 
3. Egy győztes tudja, hogy cselekvéseinek eredménye tőle függ. 
Egy vesztes a balszerencse létezésében hisz. 
4. Egy győztes sokat dolgozik, de sok szabadidőt is teremt saját maga 
számára. 
Egy vesztes mindig "nagyon elfoglalt" személy, akinek még az övéi 
számára sincs ideje. 
5. Egy győztes egyenként száll szembe a kihívásokkal. 
A vesztes kitér előlük és nem mer szembeszállni velük. 
6. Egy győztes ígéretet tesz, szavát adja és meg is tartja azt. 
Egy vesztes ígéreteket tesz, de nem ad semmi biztosítékot, és amikor 
hibázik, csak igazolásokat keres. 
7. Egy győztes azt mondja: "Jó vagyok, és még jobb leszek!" 
Egy vesztes azt mondja: "Nem vagyok olyan rossz, mint sokan mások." 
8. Egy győztes MEGHALLGAT, MEGÉRT és VÁLASZOL. 
Egy vesztes csupán várakozik, míg rákerül a sor, hogy beszéljen. 
9. Egy győztes tiszteli azokat, akik többet tudnak, mint ő és 
megpróbál tőlük tanulni. 
Egy vesztes ellenkezik azokkal, akik többet tudnak, mint ő és csak a 
hibákat veszi figyelembe. 
10. Egy győztes valamivel többért érzi magát felelősnek, mint csupán a 
munkájáért. 
A vesztes nem vállal fel semmit és mindig azt mondja: "Csupán a 
munkámat végzem." 
11. A győztes azt mondja: "Kell létezzen egy jobb út, hogy 
megcsináljam!" 
A vesztes azt mondja: "Mindig így csináltam!" 
12. Egy győztes a megoldásnak egy része. 
Egy vesztes a problémának egy része. 
13. Egy győztes azt veszi figyelembe "hogyan néz ki a fal 
összességében". 
Egy vesztes a "téglát" veszi figyelembe, amit el kell helyeznie". 
13+1 Egy győztes, mint Te, megosztja ezeket a gondolatokat másokkal! 
Egy vesztes önző és csak saját magának tartja meg ...


----------



## Nagy Tímea (2011 Február 2)

A szeretet két embert gyógyít meg: azt, aki kapja, és azt, aki adja.


----------



## Nagy Tímea (2011 Február 2)

az egyik kedvencem: 

HA BÁRKIHEZ HASONLÍTOM ÖNMAGAMAT, MIDIG TALÁLOK:
-OKOSABBAT VAGY HÜLYÉBBET
-GAZDAGABBAT VAGY SZEGÉNYEBBET
-MAGASABBAT VAGY ALACSONYABBAT
-SOVÁNYABBAT VAGY KÖVÉREBBET, DE
ARRA A FELADATRA, AMIRE ÉN SZÜLETTEM, CSAK ÉN VAGYOK A TÖKÉLETES, 
MÉGPEDIG ÚGY, 
AMILYEN MOST VAGYOK!


----------



## Nagy Tímea (2011 Február 2)

másik nagy kedvencem:
A várandós nő hasában:

A terhes nő hasában két baba beszélget. Az egyik kérdezi a másiktól:
-Te hiszel a születés utáni életben?
-Természetesen. A születés után is valaminek következnie kell. Talán itt is azért vagyunk, hogy felkészüljünk arra, ami ezután következik.
-Butaság! Semmiféle élet nem létezik a születés után! Egyébként is, hogyan nézne ki:
-Azt pontosan nem tudom, de biztosan több fény lesz ott, mint itt. Talán a saját lábunkon fogunk járni, és a szájunkkal ezsünk majd.
-Hát ez ostobaság! Lábon menni nem lehet. Szájjal enni? Ez meg végképp nevetséges! Hiszen mi köldökzsinóron kerezstül táplálkozunk. De mondok én neked valamit: a születés utáni élettet kizárhatjuk, mert a köldökzsinór már most túlságosan rövid.
-De, de valami biztos lesz! Csak valószínűleg minden egy kicsi más képpen, mint ahogy itt hozzászoktunk.
-Dehát onnan még senki nem tért viszsa! A születéssel az élet egyszerűen véget ér. Különben is, az élet nem más, mint örökös zsúfoltság a sötétben...
-Én pontosan nem tudom, milyen lesz ha megszületünk, de mindenesetre meglátjuk a Mamát, és Ő majd gondoskodik rólunk.
-A Mamát? Te hiszel a Mamában? S szerinted Ő mégis hol van?
-Hát mindenütt körülöttünk! Benne és neki köszönhetően élünk. Nélküle egyáltalán nem lennénk.
-Ezt nem hiszem! Én soha, semmiféle mamát nem láttam, tehát nyilvánvaló, hogy nincs is.
-Nos de néha, amikor csendben vagyunk, halljuk, ahoygan énekel, és azt is érezzük, ahogyan simogatja körülöttünka* világot. Tudod, én tényleg azt hiszem, hogy az igazi Élet még csak ezután vár ránk...


----------



## leilieve (2011 Február 2)

*hozzászolás*

Nagyon jó oldal.


----------



## leilieve (2011 Február 2)

Érdekes információk.


----------



## leilieve (2011 Február 2)

Jó ez a vicc.


----------



## leilieve (2011 Február 2)

Nálunk borús idő van.


----------



## leilieve (2011 Február 2)

Remélem nemsokára tavasz lesz.


----------



## kata530 (2011 Február 2)

*jó ez az oldal,csak nem tudok letölteni.Valaki írja már meg,hogy kell
köszi*


----------



## leilieve (2011 Február 2)

Egy kis napsütés , jó lenne.


----------



## Nagy Tímea (2011 Február 2)

1. A Hold

Minden változik.
És mennyi régi barát
van már föld alatt! De a Hold őszi éjjelen
mindig ugyanaz marad.


----------



## leilieve (2011 Február 2)

Kata , 20 hozzászólásnak kell lennie utána tudsz tölteni. Én is azon iparkodom.


----------



## Nagy Tímea (2011 Február 2)

2. Az Ég

Kék és felhőtlen
a hatalmas ég boltja.
Bárcsak a szívem,
lelkem és gondolatom
nekem is ilyen volna!


----------



## Nagy Tímea (2011 Február 2)

5. Úgy általában

A természetben
az eső a sziklát is
porrá koptatja.
Ne hidd hát a látszatot,
hogy nincs változás soha!


----------



## leilieve (2011 Február 2)

Szólj hozzá 20 alkalommal és tudsz tölteni.


----------



## Nagy Tímea (2011 Február 2)

8. Barátság

Barátok lévén
legjobb, ha megmutatjuk
egymásnak hibánk:
így fogadja el egymást 
minden igazi barát!


----------



## Nagy Tímea (2011 Február 2)

16. Tanulás

Kisleányaink
leckéje igen kemény.
Tanítójuknak
kell lássanak mindenkit,
kiben nemes az erény.


----------



## leilieve (2011 Február 2)

:!:Remélem segítettem.


----------



## Nagy Tímea (2011 Február 2)

20. Jó tanács

A diákoknak:
ne mérkőzz soha mással!
Jobb, ha e helyett
előbbre lépsz, csak egyet,
szüntelen akarással!


----------



## Nagy Tímea (2011 Február 2)

32. A szülők

Az ő szemükben,
lehetsz bármilyen öreg,
csak gyerek lehetsz.
Ők így gondolnak rád:
minden szülő így szeret.


----------



## Nagy Tímea (2011 Február 2)

35. Tanulmányok

Tudnod kellene
diákok példáiból:
tanulhatsz sokat,
de csak, ha gyakorolod, 
az adja tudásodat!


----------



## leilieve (2011 Február 2)

Imádom a tavasz amikor ébred a természet .


----------



## tpmonika (2011 Február 2)

*Diósgyőr*

Diósgyőr


----------



## tpmonika (2011 Február 2)

*Regensburg*

Regensburg


----------



## tpmonika (2011 Február 2)

*Göttingen*

Göttingen


----------



## tpmonika (2011 Február 2)

*Nürnberg*

Nörnberg


----------



## tpmonika (2011 Február 2)

*Galga*

Galga


----------



## tpmonika (2011 Február 2)

*Abaliget*

Abaliget


----------



## tpmonika (2011 Február 2)

*Tiszaújváros*

Tiszaújváros


----------



## leilieve (2011 Február 2)

Jó a szobából kitekinteni a havas tájra.


----------



## tpmonika (2011 Február 2)

*Siófok*

Siófok


----------



## tpmonika (2011 Február 2)

*Kőszeg*

Kőszeg


----------



## tpmonika (2011 Február 2)

*Gros Gera*

Gros Gerau


----------



## tpmonika (2011 Február 2)

*Ulm*

Ulm


----------



## tpmonika (2011 Február 2)

*München*

München


----------



## leilieve (2011 Február 2)

Jó lenne már kertészkedni, a kertben.


----------



## leilieve (2011 Február 2)

Tanítás közben lehet a legtöbbet tanulni.


----------



## leilieve (2011 Február 2)

A nevelés már a pelenkában elkezdődik.


----------



## leilieve (2011 Február 2)

Az igazi műértő sohasem lelkendez, csak csendben élvez.


----------



## Kenyon (2011 Február 2)

Elég a boldogsághoz, ha szereted az életet, még viszonzatlanul is elég, hiszen ez a szeretet megláttatja veled az egyszerű szépségeket, és forrásvízüde harmóniával tölt el.
Vavyan Fable


----------



## Kenyon (2011 Február 2)

Az egészséges közösség a tagok szeretetén és egymás iránti figyelmén épül fel.
Millard Dean Fuller


----------



## Kenyon (2011 Február 2)

Számomra a szeretet mindent betölt. Nem lehet kívánni, hiszen önmaga célja. Nem lehet megcsalni, hiszen nincs köze a birtokláshoz. Nem lehet fogva tartani, hiszen olyan, mint egy folyó, amely áttöri a gátakat. Aki be akarja börtönözni a szeretetet, annak el kell zárnia a forrást, amely táplálja, és az így felgyülemlett víz hamar megposhad.
Paulo Coelho


----------



## Kenyon (2011 Február 2)

Neked nincs mit vesztened. A legtöbben azért nem engedhetik meg maguknak, hogy szabadon szeressenek, mert túl sok minden, múlt és jövő forog kockán. De neked csak a jelen van.
Paulo Coelho


----------



## Kenyon (2011 Február 2)

Éhessé és szomjassá tett bennünket az Isten a szeretetre, azért vett el körülöttünk minden szeretetforrást, hogy szomjas kínunkban végre önmagunkban próbáljunk meg kutatni utána.
Mezey Mária


----------



## Kenyon (2011 Február 2)

Hihetetlen, elképzelhetetlen erő az önzetlen szeretet. Csak megmozdul benned, s máris megváltozik körülötted a levegő. Megváltozol elsősorban te magad. Letörli arcodról a keserű vonást, kisimítja szemed alól a ráncokat, belelop a szemedbe valami furcsa derűt, amitől fényleni kezd az arcod is - fényleni kezd az egész lényed is. Újraépíti egész testedet - valóságosan új embert épít belőled. Jó étvágyat ad és nyugodt álmot. Igazi békét ad és igazi örömet. Úgy nevetni és úgy nevettetni senki sem tud, mint akiben felébredt a szeretet.
Mezey Mária


----------



## Kenyon (2011 Február 2)

Hiszek benne, hogy úgy fogom szemlélni ezt az új évet, mintha a következő 365 nap most peregne le először a szemem előtt - meglepetéssel és csodával fogom nézni a körülöttem lévőket, örömmel fedezve fel, hogy mellettem vannak, s megosztozunk a szeretet nevű valamin, amiről ugyan sokat beszélünk, de kevésbé értjük.
Paulo Coelho


----------



## Kenyon (2011 Február 2)

Aki örül, az még nem feltétlenül boldog, de aki boldog, az mindenképpen örül is. (...) A boldogság azonban nem az öröm kiteljesedése vagy a szenvedés tökéletes hiánya, hanem a szeretet beteljesedése.
Nádas Péter


----------



## Kenyon (2011 Február 2)

Ha hallgatsz, hallgass szeretetből. Ha beszélsz, beszélj szeretetből. Ha figyelmeztetsz, figyelmeztess szeretetből. Ha megbocsátasz, bocsáss meg szeretetből.
Szent Ágoston


----------



## Kenyon (2011 Február 2)

Amilyen mértékben növekszik benned a szeretet, olyan mértékben növekszik szépséged, mert a szeretet a lélek szépsége.
Szent Ágoston


----------



## Kenyon (2011 Február 2)

Minden anya gazdag, ha szereti a gyerekeit. Nincs szegény édesanya, sem csúnya édesanya, sem öreg. Az ő szeretetük mindig a legszebb az Örömök között. És amikor, úgy látszik, szomorúak, akkor is elég egy csók, amit kapnak vagy adnak, és már minden könnyük csillaggá lesz a szemük mélyén.
Maurice Maeterlinck


----------



## Kenyon (2011 Február 2)

Szeresd a gyermeket! Ne legyen bús, komoly,
Szemének tükriből játsszék örök mosoly.
Maradjon a gyermek: gyermek, míg csak lehet,
Majd érzi súlyosan ő is az életet.
Hintsen a kikelet tarka virágokat,
Daloljon a madár az árnyas lomb alatt.
Csörgesse a patak csillogva gyöngyeit –
Töröld le gyöngéden a gyermek könnyeit!
Pósa Lajos


----------



## Kenyon (2011 Február 2)

Szeretnéd, ha szeretnének, mert te nem szeretsz; ám attól a pillanattól fogva, ahogy te szeretsz, már nem kérdezed, hogy szeret-e valaki vagy sem.
Jiddu Krishnamurti


----------



## Kenyon (2011 Február 2)

Egy nap, miután legyőztük a szelet, a hullámokat, az árapályt és a gravitációt, Isten számára hasznosítani fogjuk a szeretet energiáit, és akkor, másodszor a világ történelmében az ember fölfedezi a tüzet.
Pierre Teilhard de Chardin


----------



## Kenyon (2011 Február 2)

Aki szeretetben él, nem büszke, nem akar másokon uralkodni, nem halljátok soha, hogy hibáztatna vagy gúnyolna másokat. Nem kutat mások szándékai felől, nem hiszi azt, hogy ő jobban cselekszik, mint mások, és soha nem tartja többre magát embertársainál. Aki szeret, az amennyire csak lehet, elkerüli, hogy fájdalmat okozzon.
Vianney Szent János


----------



## Kenyon (2011 Február 2)

Vannak a világon olyan emberek, akik egyetlenegyszer sem ölelnek meg, és sohasem játszanak veled, de akkor is szeretnek. Csak nem tudják, hogyan mutassák ki.
Cecelia Ahern


----------



## Kenyon (2011 Február 2)

Létezhet-e annál jobb és megnyugtatóbb dolog, mint amikor valaki a lelke legbensőbb morzsájáig ismeri a másikat és ennek ellenére tiszta szívéből szereti?
Richard Russo


----------



## Kenyon (2011 Február 2)

A szeretet önmagában is elég ahhoz, hogy értelmet adjon egy egész életnek.
Paulo Coelho


----------



## Kenyon (2011 Február 2)

A szeretet mindennél több, és mindennél erősebb. Még a törvénynél is, amit könyvekbe írva őriznek.
Wass Albert


----------



## Kenyon (2011 Február 2)

Reményik Sándor:
"Ismeretlen Istennek" 

"Nem hódításra indultunk mi el 
A végtelenből, - csak találkozásra. 
Testvér, a mi testvérségünk 
Ezért oly ritka, szép és drága. 
Nem hajtottuk a lelkünket igába. 
Egymás lelkét prédának sose néztük, 
Szemmel nem vertük, szóval nem igéztük. 

Maradtunk szabadok a szeretetben. 
Maradtunk egyenlők a szeretetben. 
Maradtunk testvérek a szeretetben. 

Egymás lelkében tiszteltük a törvényt. 
S a végzetet, mint napsugárt és örvényt. 
A törvény betűje ha összevágott: 
Ujjongva hirdettük a rokonságot. 

S ha egymás lelke tájait bejárva, 
Rábukkantunk egy nekünk idegen, 
Ismeretlen istenség templomára: 
Oltárát virággal szórtuk tele, 
És szóltunk csendesen: 
bár nem enyém, 
Szenteltessék meg mégis a neve."


----------



## Reo (2011 Február 2)

Ha valaki szeret, egyáltalán nem kell értenie, mi történik, mert akkor minden benne megy végbe. /Paulo Coelho/


----------



## Reo (2011 Február 2)

Elég a boldogsághoz, ha szereted az életet, még viszonzatlanul is elég, hiszen ez a szeretet megláttatja veled az egyszerű szépségeket, és forrásvíz üde harmóniával tölt el. /Vavyan Fable/


----------



## N97mini (2011 Február 2)

3. hozzászólás


----------



## N97mini (2011 Február 2)

5. hozzászólás


----------



## N97mini (2011 Február 2)

6. hozzászólás


----------



## N97mini (2011 Február 2)

7. hozzászólás


----------



## N97mini (2011 Február 2)

8.


----------



## N97mini (2011 Február 2)

9. bár ez a 20 sec. nagyon lassítja


----------



## N97mini (2011 Február 2)

10. hurrá ez már a fele


----------



## N97mini (2011 Február 2)

11.


----------



## N97mini (2011 Február 2)

12. Jó kis fórum


----------



## N97mini (2011 Február 2)

13.


----------



## N97mini (2011 Február 2)

14.


----------



## N97mini (2011 Február 2)

15.


----------



## N97mini (2011 Február 2)

16....


----------



## N97mini (2011 Február 2)

17.1234567891011121314151617181920


----------



## N97mini (2011 Február 2)

18. telnek a másodpercek


----------



## N97mini (2011 Február 2)

19. ez már az utolsó előtti


----------



## N97mini (2011 Február 2)

20. ez az utolsó, majd meglátjuk. Később azért értelmes hozzászólásaim is lesznek...... remélem...


----------



## N97mini (2011 Február 2)

Na és a ráadás, mert még ez is megy nekem. Nagyon köszönöm a lehetőséget. Tényleg szuper kezdeményezés Sziasztok, mindenkinek jó böngészést!


----------



## pittao (2011 Február 2)

kiralyne huszarja-nem lehet letolteni, mert azt irja ki hogy a fajl meg van sertve.koszi.


----------



## tpmonika (2011 Február 2)

*csomómentes*

csomómentes


sz-rk-z-t


----------



## tpmonika (2011 Február 2)

*szerkezet*

szerkezet


k-k-kkt-j-s


----------



## tpmonika (2011 Február 2)

*kakukktojás*

kakukktojás


-l-ktr-m-sg-t-r


----------



## tpmonika (2011 Február 2)

*elektromosgitár*

elektromosgitár


k-m-ll-t--


----------



## tpmonika (2011 Február 2)

*kamillatea*

kamillatea


-yj-fj-ll-j-k-ll


----------



## tpmonika (2011 Február 2)

*Eyjafjallajökull*

Eyjafjallajökull

n-r-ncs


----------



## tpmonika (2011 Február 2)

*narancs*

narancs


-v--szk-z


----------



## tpmonika (2011 Február 2)

*evőeszköz*

evőeszköz

ny-mt-t-


----------



## tpmonika (2011 Február 2)

*nyomtató*

nyomtató


k-sk-csk-


----------



## fantacola (2011 Február 2)

1


----------



## julcsika0717 (2011 Február 2)

Sziasztok!
Köszönöm


----------



## julcsika0717 (2011 Február 2)

Ez lesz a 10.


----------



## fantacola (2011 Február 2)

2


----------



## julcsika0717 (2011 Február 2)

Szép nap van ma... csak hideg


----------



## julcsika0717 (2011 Február 2)

12. Nagyon hideg...


----------



## fantacola (2011 Február 2)

3


----------



## julcsika0717 (2011 Február 2)

13. Nagyon-nagyon hideg


----------



## julcsika0717 (2011 Február 2)

14. Süthetne már a napocska kicsikét....


----------



## julcsika0717 (2011 Február 2)

Lassan ebédidő lesz


----------



## fantacola (2011 Február 2)

4


----------



## julcsika0717 (2011 Február 2)

Azt hiszem, hogy éhes is vagyok


----------



## Reo (2011 Február 2)

Szerintem meleg


----------



## julcsika0717 (2011 Február 2)

Szeretnék egy jó masszőrhöz elmenni valamikor...


----------



## fantacola (2011 Február 2)

5


----------



## Reo (2011 Február 2)

Nálunk rakott krumpli lesz az ebéd


----------



## julcsika0717 (2011 Február 2)

Reo szerinted meleg van? Ajkán meleg van? Már indulok is


----------



## fantacola (2011 Február 2)

6


----------



## julcsika0717 (2011 Február 2)

Szeretem a rakott krumplit  Bár inkább ennék krumplis tésztát salátával


----------



## fantacola (2011 Február 2)

7


----------



## fantacola (2011 Február 2)

8


----------



## fantacola (2011 Február 2)

9


----------



## julcsika0717 (2011 Február 2)

El kell vinnem ma Marcipánt az orvoshoz


----------



## Reo (2011 Február 2)

A krumplis tésztát is választhattam volna De most inkább valami kolbászosat ennék én.


----------



## fantacola (2011 Február 2)

10


----------



## julcsika0717 (2011 Február 2)

Nagyon jó, hogy kitaláltátok ezt a megoldást a hozzászólások összegyűjtéséhez


----------



## Reo (2011 Február 2)

Nálunk nincs hideg, (annyira) és napocska is kisütött


----------



## fantacola (2011 Február 2)

11


----------



## fantacola (2011 Február 2)

12


----------



## julcsika0717 (2011 Február 2)

Lehet, hogy én viszont csinálok krumplis tésztát  de csak holnap


----------



## fantacola (2011 Február 2)

13


----------



## julcsika0717 (2011 Február 2)

Itt is erőlködik a napocska, de nem igazán melegít


----------



## fantacola (2011 Február 2)

14


----------



## julcsika0717 (2011 Február 2)

És ezzel megvan a 20. üzenet    Még egy napot kell várnom és minden szuperül fog működni...


----------



## fantacola (2011 Február 2)

15


----------



## fantacola (2011 Február 2)

16


----------



## fantacola (2011 Február 2)

17


----------



## bereschi (2011 Február 2)

ez megvan a egy mas oldalon

a kutyadoki egy nagyon jo sorozat

nincs meg veletlenul a columbo 10,11,12 evad? koszi

azt hiszem ez a magyarsag egyik legjobb oldala, tovabb is sok sikert

valyon nem lehetne felrakni a San Francisco utcain sorozatot? nagyon jo volt, koszi


----------



## fantacola (2011 Február 2)

18


----------



## Reo (2011 Február 2)

Nálunk, már egész kellemes meleget ad a napocska, legalábbis a szobában ahogy rád süt érzed a melegét.


----------



## fantacola (2011 Február 2)

19


----------



## fantacola (2011 Február 2)

kééész


----------



## agi72 (2011 Február 2)

Sziasztok!

Új vagyok, hozzászólást gyűjtök.


----------



## agi72 (2011 Február 2)

2


----------



## agi72 (2011 Február 2)

3


----------



## agi72 (2011 Február 2)

4


----------



## agi72 (2011 Február 2)

5


----------



## agi72 (2011 Február 2)

6


----------



## agi72 (2011 Február 2)

7


----------



## szabotimea (2011 Február 2)

Boldog Névnapot kívánok minden Embernek, aki ma ünnepli névnapját!!!!!!


----------



## agi72 (2011 Február 2)

8


----------



## agi72 (2011 Február 2)

9


----------



## agi72 (2011 Február 2)

10


----------



## agi72 (2011 Február 2)

11


----------



## agi72 (2011 Február 2)

12


----------



## agi72 (2011 Február 2)

13


----------



## agi72 (2011 Február 2)

14


----------



## agi72 (2011 Február 2)

15


----------



## agi72 (2011 Február 2)

16


----------



## agi72 (2011 Február 2)

17


----------



## agi72 (2011 Február 2)

18


----------



## agi72 (2011 Február 2)

19


----------



## agi72 (2011 Február 2)

20


----------



## alassiel (2011 Február 2)

1


----------



## alassiel (2011 Február 2)

2


----------



## alassiel (2011 Február 2)

3


----------



## alassiel (2011 Február 2)

4


----------



## rychee (2011 Február 2)

Hello,

Még 19 hozzászólásra van szükségem...


----------



## alassiel (2011 Február 2)

5


----------



## alassiel (2011 Február 2)

6


----------



## alassiel (2011 Február 2)

7


----------



## alassiel (2011 Február 2)

8


----------



## alassiel (2011 Február 2)

9


----------



## alassiel (2011 Február 2)

10


----------



## alassiel (2011 Február 2)

11


----------



## alassiel (2011 Február 2)

12


----------



## alassiel (2011 Február 2)

13


----------



## alassiel (2011 Február 2)

14


----------



## alassiel (2011 Február 2)

15


----------



## alassiel (2011 Február 2)

16


----------



## alassiel (2011 Február 2)

17


----------



## alassiel (2011 Február 2)

18


----------



## alassiel (2011 Február 2)

19


----------



## alassiel (2011 Február 2)

20


----------



## alassiel (2011 Február 2)

21


----------



## green* (2011 Február 2)

Sziasztok!
nagyon tetszik ez a fórum is, nagyon várom, hogy a mintákat is láthassam.


----------



## Kismazsola (2011 Február 2)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Kismazsola (2011 Február 2)

1


----------



## Kismazsola (2011 Február 2)

2


----------



## Kismazsola (2011 Február 2)

3


----------



## Kismazsola (2011 Február 2)

4


----------



## Kismazsola (2011 Február 2)

5


----------



## Kismazsola (2011 Február 2)

6


----------



## Kismazsola (2011 Február 2)

7


----------



## Kismazsola (2011 Február 2)

8


----------



## Kismazsola (2011 Február 2)

9


----------



## Kismazsola (2011 Február 2)

10


----------



## Kismazsola (2011 Február 2)

11


----------



## Kismazsola (2011 Február 2)

12


----------



## Kismazsola (2011 Február 2)

13


----------



## Kismazsola (2011 Február 2)

14


----------



## Kismazsola (2011 Február 2)

15


----------



## Kismazsola (2011 Február 2)

16


----------



## Kismazsola (2011 Február 2)

17


----------



## Kismazsola (2011 Február 2)

Köszönöm a lehetőséget! Ezennel jelentem megvan a 20 hozzászólás!
További szép napot mindenkinek!


----------



## tcptcp (2011 Február 2)

hello


----------



## tcptcp (2011 Február 2)

hoi


----------



## tcptcp (2011 Február 2)

aloha


----------



## tcptcp (2011 Február 2)

buon giorno


----------



## tcptcp (2011 Február 2)

ohayoou gozaimasu


----------



## tcptcp (2011 Február 2)

ya'at'eeh


----------



## tcptcp (2011 Február 2)

salamaleikum


----------



## lythium (2011 Február 2)

Üdvözlet Budapestről.


----------



## tcptcp (2011 Február 2)

zdraveite


----------



## lythium (2011 Február 2)

Megkísérlem ismét összeszedni a húsz hozzászólást.


----------



## lythium (2011 Február 2)

Pedig már túl vagyok rajta.


----------



## tcptcp (2011 Február 2)

Γεια σου


----------



## tcptcp (2011 Február 2)

Guten Tag


----------



## lythium (2011 Február 2)

Ám a rendszer valamiért nem vesz róla tudomást.


----------



## lythium (2011 Február 2)

Szomorú vagyok.


----------



## tcptcp (2011 Február 2)

안녕하세요


----------



## lythium (2011 Február 2)

Gyere mondd el, mi a baj Baby, figyelek Rád.


----------



## tcptcp (2011 Február 2)

salve


----------



## lythium (2011 Február 2)

Előttem ne legyen titkod, én nem vagyok az apád.


----------



## tcptcp (2011 Február 2)

shalom


----------



## lythium (2011 Február 2)

Látom van valami, ami a szívedet nyomja.


----------



## tcptcp (2011 Február 2)

bon dia


----------



## lythium (2011 Február 2)

Tudom, az élet súlya, tudom, a világ gondja.


----------



## tcptcp (2011 Február 2)

你好


----------



## lythium (2011 Február 2)

Gyere, ne félj tőlem, én nem verlek át!


----------



## tcptcp (2011 Február 2)

dobrý den


----------



## lythium (2011 Február 2)

Ha belekezdtél, hát folytasd tovább.


----------



## tcptcp (2011 Február 2)

góðan dag


----------



## lythium (2011 Február 2)

Ha akarod suttoghatsz, nekem az is elég, hogy halljam.


----------



## tcptcp (2011 Február 2)

moïen


----------



## lythium (2011 Február 2)

És én majd ott leszek és segítek, ha baj van.


----------



## tcptcp (2011 Február 2)

grüezi


----------



## lythium (2011 Február 2)

Ha nem hiszed el, hogy az életed ajándék,


----------



## lythium (2011 Február 2)

nézd meg jobban, hogy élnek anyádék.


----------



## tcptcp (2011 Február 2)

sat sri akal


----------



## lythium (2011 Február 2)

Ha nem hiszed el, hogy az élet


----------



## tcptcp (2011 Február 2)

Добро утро


----------



## lythium (2011 Február 2)

tényleg örökké tart


----------



## tcptcp (2011 Február 2)

kwe kwe


----------



## pittao (2011 Február 2)

kaptam figyelmeztetest,es bocsanatot kerek a kifejezeseimert.pittao


----------



## lythium (2011 Február 2)

hiába úszol, belefulladsz


----------



## tcptcp (2011 Február 2)

Servus


----------



## lythium (2011 Február 2)

pedig ott van a másik part.


----------



## tcptcp (2011 Február 2)

jó napot


----------



## lythium (2011 Február 2)

Gyere, ne félj tőlem én jól tudom,mi bánt
Néha mindenki elkövet, néhány hibát, 
De, ha magadba nézel és azt látod
Hogy a szíved tiszta,
Akkor jó az út, amin jársz
És többé ne is fordulj vissza


----------



## pittao (2011 Február 2)

szretem a regi filmeket mert jo regi magyar notak vanak bene.


----------



## veronikatica (2011 Február 2)

**

Sziasztok!


----------



## pittao (2011 Február 2)

*keres*

mar sok filmet leszedtem errol az oldalrol,koszonom. de nem talalom ezeket a filmeket;egy lany elindul, hotel kikelet, dolar papa. koszi


----------



## pittao (2011 Február 2)

sok jo regi film van az oldalon, de nagyon sok el is tunt a hosszu evek soran.


----------



## mitsukocsi2 (2011 Február 2)

köszönöm!


----------



## truebld (2011 Február 2)

4


----------



## truebld (2011 Február 2)

6


----------



## truebld (2011 Február 2)

7


----------



## truebld (2011 Február 2)

8


----------



## truebld (2011 Február 2)

9


----------



## truebld (2011 Február 2)

10


----------



## pittao (2011 Február 2)

jo az oldal,koszi a felrakoknak a sok filmet.

itt mindenki szive szerint bir valogatni.:grin::grin:

kar azert a sok regi filmert ami elveszet.:grin:

atok es szerelem csak ez a1985-bol van vagy van egy regebbi verzio.

egy regi film a zenjei veget megeri,mint a danko pista.lehet jokat mulatni,mert senki nem mulat ugy mint egy MAGYAR.


----------



## kac-kac-bogi (2011 Február 2)




----------



## kac-kac-bogi (2011 Február 2)

1


----------



## kac-kac-bogi (2011 Február 2)

3


----------



## kac-kac-bogi (2011 Február 2)

4


----------



## kac-kac-bogi (2011 Február 2)

5


----------



## kac-kac-bogi (2011 Február 2)

6


----------



## kac-kac-bogi (2011 Február 2)

7


----------



## kac-kac-bogi (2011 Február 2)

8


----------



## kac-kac-bogi (2011 Február 2)

9


----------



## kac-kac-bogi (2011 Február 2)

10


----------



## kac-kac-bogi (2011 Február 2)

11


----------



## kac-kac-bogi (2011 Február 2)

12


----------



## kac-kac-bogi (2011 Február 2)

13


----------



## kac-kac-bogi (2011 Február 2)

14


----------



## kac-kac-bogi (2011 Február 2)

15


----------



## kac-kac-bogi (2011 Február 2)

16


----------



## kac-kac-bogi (2011 Február 2)

17


----------



## kac-kac-bogi (2011 Február 2)

18


----------



## kac-kac-bogi (2011 Február 2)

19


----------



## kac-kac-bogi (2011 Február 2)

20


----------



## kac-kac-bogi (2011 Február 2)

12


----------



## kac-kac-bogi (2011 Február 2)

13


----------



## kac-kac-bogi (2011 Február 2)

:d


----------



## kac-kac-bogi (2011 Február 2)

22


----------



## cserzsi (2011 Február 2)

7


----------



## truebld (2011 Február 2)

12


----------



## Boszi95 (2011 Február 2)

*20*

Sziasztok!


----------



## Boszi95 (2011 Február 2)

Most minden értelmetlen dolgot ide fogok írni, mert nagyon kell az a 20 hozzászólás.


----------



## Boszi95 (2011 Február 2)

Ja, amúgy itt vagyok, mert ez egy jelenléti ív.


----------



## cserzsi (2011 Február 2)

Én is.


----------



## Simplex (2011 Február 2)

Nem tudom ennek mi értelme, de én is beköszönök


----------



## Simplex (2011 Február 2)

többször is egymás után


----------



## Simplex (2011 Február 2)

Még legalább tizennyolcszor


----------



## Simplex (2011 Február 2)

sziasztok


----------



## Simplex (2011 Február 2)

helló


----------



## Simplex (2011 Február 2)

hali


----------



## Simplex (2011 Február 2)

csőváz


----------



## Simplex (2011 Február 2)

szeva


----------



## Simplex (2011 Február 2)

csá


----------



## Simplex (2011 Február 2)

sziszi


----------



## Simplex (2011 Február 2)

szió


----------



## Simplex (2011 Február 2)

szia


----------



## Simplex (2011 Február 2)

hi


----------



## Simplex (2011 Február 2)

csákány


----------



## Simplex (2011 Február 2)

csumi


----------



## Simplex (2011 Február 2)

hahó


----------



## Simplex (2011 Február 2)

kop-kop


----------



## Simplex (2011 Február 2)

kip-kop


----------



## Simplex (2011 Február 2)

szima


----------



## Simplex (2011 Február 2)

csőcsumicsőváz


----------



## Simplex (2011 Február 2)

.


----------



## cserzsi (2011 Február 2)

üdv


----------



## daer (2011 Február 2)

Sziasztok!
Örülök, hogy megtaláltam ezt az oldalt


----------



## Kython (2011 Február 2)

Üdv mindenkinek!


----------



## Kython (2011 Február 2)

üdv mindenkinek


----------



## rendzso (2011 Február 2)

*Úristen , 20 hozzászólás...*

hát azért a szerkesztők lehettek volna egy kicsit vajszívűbbek, mert egy dalt szerettem volna letölteni és most ezt az üzenetet 20 ide kell írnom, hogy végre letölthessem ! A dal pedig : ez az első éjszakám nélküled : Gombos László


----------



## rendzso (2011 Február 2)

*Úristen , 20 hozzászólás...*

hát azért a szerkesztők lehettek volna egy kicsit vajszívűbbek, mert egy dalt szerettem volna letölteni és most ezt az üzenetet 20 ide kell írnom, hogy végre letölthessem ! A dal pedig : ez az első éjszakám nélküled : Gombos László


----------



## rendzso (2011 Február 2)

*Úristen , 20 hozzászólás...*

hát azért a szerkesztők lehettek volna egy kicsit vajszívűbbek, mert egy dalt szerettem volna letölteni és most ezt az üzenetet 20 ide kell írnom, hogy végre letölthessem ! A dal pedig : ez az első éjszakám nélküled : Gombos László Mp3


----------



## rendzso (2011 Február 2)

*Úristen , 20 hozzászólás...*

hát azért a szerkesztők lehettek volna egy kicsit vajszívűbbek, mert egy dalt szerettem volna letölteni és most ezt az üzenetet 20 ide kell írnom, hogy végre letölthessem ! A dal pedig : ez az első éjszakám nélküled : Gombos László , ez a 3.üzenet


----------



## rendzso (2011 Február 2)

*Úristen , 20 hozzászólás...*

hát azért a szerkesztők lehettek volna egy kicsit vajszívűbbek, mert egy dalt szerettem volna letölteni és most ezt az üzenetet 20 ide kell írnom, hogy végre letölthessem ! A dal pedig : ez az első éjszakám nélküled : Gombos László 4.üzenet


----------



## tf490 (2011 Február 2)

üdv. mindenkinek


----------



## tf490 (2011 Február 2)

*teszt*

teszt


----------



## rendzso (2011 Február 2)

*Úristen , 20 hozzászólás...*

hát azért a szerkesztők lehettek volna egy kicsit vajszívűbbek, mert egy dalt szerettem volna letölteni és most ezt az üzenetet 20 ide kell írnom, hogy végre letölthessem ! A dal pedig : ez az első éjszakám nélküled : Gombos László 5. üzenet


----------



## rendzso (2011 Február 2)

*Úristen , 20 hozzászólás...*

hát azért a szerkesztők lehettek volna egy kicsit vajszívűbbek, mert egy dalt szerettem volna letölteni és most ezt az üzenetet 20 ide kell írnom, hogy végre letölthessem ! A dal pedig : ez az első éjszakám nélküled : Gombos László 6. üzenet


----------



## rendzso (2011 Február 2)

*Úristen , 20 hozzászólás...*

hát azért a szerkesztők lehettek volna egy kicsit vajszívűbbek, mert egy dalt szerettem volna letölteni és most ezt az üzenetet 20 ide kell írnom, hogy végre letölthessem ! A dal pedig : ez az első éjszakám nélküled : Gombos László 7 üzenet.


----------



## rendzso (2011 Február 2)

*Úristen , 20 hozzászólás...*

hát azért a szerkesztők lehettek volna egy kicsit vajszívűbbek, mert egy dalt szerettem volna letölteni és most ezt az üzenetet 20 ide kell írnom, hogy végre letölthessem ! A dal pedig : ez az első éjszakám nélküled : Gombos László 8. üzenet


----------



## tf490 (2011 Február 2)

Szerintem eleg lett volna 5 hozzaszolasban limitalni a dolgot. Az elozo hozzaferesemmel, ami azota mar megszunt, 2-3 ev alatt sem ertem a 20-at, de most rakapcsolok


----------



## rendzso (2011 Február 2)

*Úristen , 20 hozzászólás...*

hát azért a szerkesztők lehettek volna egy kicsit vajszívűbbek, mert egy dalt szerettem volna letölteni és most ezt az üzenetet 20 ide kell írnom, hogy végre letölthessem ! A dal pedig : ez az első éjszakám nélküled : Gombos László 9 üzenet, de muszálj


----------



## tf490 (2011 Február 2)

rendzso! szerintem a szojatekok rovatot nekunk talaltak ki, ajanlom neked is


----------



## rendzso (2011 Február 2)

*Úristen , 20 hozzászólás...*

hát azért a szerkesztők lehettek volna egy kicsit vajszívűbbek, mert egy dalt szerettem volna letölteni és most ezt az üzenetet 20 ide kell írnom, hogy végre letölthessem ! A dal pedig : ez az első éjszakám nélküled : Gombos László, 10 üzenet, de miért nem lehetett volna 2 üzenet után letölteni


----------



## rendzso (2011 Február 2)

*Úristen , 20 hozzászólás...*

hát azért a szerkesztők lehettek volna egy kicsit vajszívűbbek, mert egy dalt szerettem volna letölteni és most ezt az üzenetet 20 ide kell írnom, hogy végre letölthessem ! A dal pedig : ez az első éjszakám nélküled : Gombos László , 11.nél tartok de már unom.


----------



## rendzso (2011 Február 2)

*Úristen , 20 hozzászólás...*

hát azért a szerkesztők lehettek volna egy kicsit vajszívűbbek, mert egy dalt szerettem volna letölteni és most ezt az üzenetet 20 ide kell írnom, hogy végre letölthessem ! A dal pedig : ez az első éjszakám nélküled : Gombos László 12, azért a jóból is megárt a sok


----------



## rendzso (2011 Február 2)

*Úristen , 20 hozzászólás...*

hát azért a szerkesztők lehettek volna egy kicsit vajszívűbbek, mert egy dalt szerettem volna letölteni és most ezt az üzenetet 20 ide kell írnom, hogy végre letölthessem ! A dal pedig : ez az első éjszakám nélküled : Gombos László 13, lehet hogy szerencsém lesz és még ma letudom tolteni


----------



## rendzso (2011 Február 2)

*Úristen , 20 hozzászólás...*

hát azért a szerkesztők lehettek volna egy kicsit vajszívűbbek, mert egy dalt szerettem volna letölteni és most ezt az üzenetet 20 ide kell írnom, hogy végre letölthessem ! A dal pedig : ez az első éjszakám nélküled : Gombos László 14, hát már közel a cél


----------



## rendzso (2011 Február 2)

*Úristen , 20 hozzászólás...*

hát azért a szerkesztők lehettek volna egy kicsit vajszívűbbek, mert egy dalt szerettem volna letölteni és most ezt az üzenetet 20 ide kell írnom, hogy végre letölthessem ! A dal pedig : ez az első éjszakám nélküled : Gombos László 15, nagy a köd.


----------



## rendzso (2011 Február 2)

*Úristen , 20 hozzászólás...*

hát azért a szerkesztők lehettek volna egy kicsit vajszívűbbek, mert egy dalt szerettem volna letölteni és most ezt az üzenetet 20 ide kell írnom, hogy végre letölthessem ! A dal pedig : ez az első éjszakám nélküled : Gombos László 17, ne félj itt a tél


----------



## rendzso (2011 Február 2)

*Úristen , 20 hozzászólás...*

hát azért a szerkesztők lehettek volna egy kicsit vajszívűbbek, mert egy dalt szerettem volna letölteni és most ezt az üzenetet 20 ide kell írnom, hogy végre letölthessem ! A dal pedig : ez az első éjszakám nélküled : Gombos László 18, nekem már 8


----------



## rendzso (2011 Február 2)

*Úristen , 20 hozzászólás...*

hát azért a szerkesztők lehettek volna egy kicsit vajszívűbbek, mert egy dalt szerettem volna letölteni és most ezt az üzenetet 20 ide kell írnom, hogy végre letölthessem ! A dal pedig : ez az első éjszakám nélküled : Gombos László 19, az egy híjján 20


----------



## rendzso (2011 Február 2)

*Úristen , 20 hozzászólás...*

hát azért a szerkesztők lehettek volna egy kicsit vajszívűbbek, mert egy dalt szerettem volna letölteni és most ezt az üzenetet 20 ide kell írnom, hogy végre letölthessem ! A dal pedig : ez az első éjszakám nélküled : Gombos László ha megvan a 20, akkor letöltöm és keressétek a youtube-on, mert ezt a munkát nem kívánom senkinek


----------



## p1972 (2011 Február 2)

Nekem is letöltésekhez kell a 20 komment, de bekopogom, mert jó cuccok vannak itt, és naggyon kellenek


----------



## p1972 (2011 Február 2)

kérdés, ha ugyanazt tolom mindenhova, mit szólnak a kormányosok?


----------



## p1972 (2011 Február 2)

úgyhogy megpróbálok alkotni valami értelmeset


----------



## Alyx Stranger (2011 Február 2)

11


----------



## ildi44 (2011 Február 3)

a


----------



## ildi44 (2011 Február 3)

jo


----------



## ildi44 (2011 Február 3)

szia


----------



## ildi44 (2011 Február 3)

b


----------



## ildi44 (2011 Február 3)

c


----------



## ildi44 (2011 Február 3)

d


----------



## ildi44 (2011 Február 3)

e


----------



## ildi44 (2011 Február 3)

f


----------



## ildi44 (2011 Február 3)

g


----------



## ildi44 (2011 Február 3)

h


----------



## ildi44 (2011 Február 3)

i


----------



## ildi44 (2011 Február 3)

j


----------



## ildi44 (2011 Február 3)

k


----------



## ildi44 (2011 Február 3)

l


----------



## ildi44 (2011 Február 3)

m


----------



## ildi44 (2011 Február 3)

o


----------



## ildi44 (2011 Február 3)

p


----------



## ildi44 (2011 Február 3)

fgh


----------



## ildi44 (2011 Február 3)

ikjuhy


----------



## ildi44 (2011 Február 3)

nik


----------



## rocska (2011 Február 3)

Üdvözlet Budapestről


----------



## rocska (2011 Február 3)

Jelenleg -8 fok van.


----------



## rocska (2011 Február 3)

Ma Balázs napja van.


----------



## rocska (2011 Február 3)

Február negyedikén Ráhel napja lesz


----------



## rocska (2011 Február 3)

Február ötödikén Ágota


----------



## rocska (2011 Február 3)

Február hatodikán Dóra nap, keresztlányunk névnapja, csak el ne felejtsük


----------



## rocska (2011 Február 3)

Február hetedikén Tódor és Rómeó


----------



## rocska (2011 Február 3)

Február nyolcadikán Aranka nap van.


----------



## rocska (2011 Február 3)

Február kilencedikén Alex, Abigél


----------



## rocska (2011 Február 3)

Február tizedikén Elvira


----------



## rocska (2011 Február 3)

Február 11: Lívia, Lídia


----------



## rocska (2011 Február 3)

Február 11, javítás Bertold


----------



## rocska (2011 Február 3)

Február 12 a Lívia


----------



## rocska (2011 Február 3)

Február 13 Ella


----------



## rocska (2011 Február 3)

Február 14 Bálint nap (Valentin), bár mi nem tartjuk


----------



## rocska (2011 Február 3)

Február 15 Kolos


----------



## rocska (2011 Február 3)

Február 16 Lilla, Julianna


----------



## rocska (2011 Február 3)

Február 17: Donát


----------



## rocska (2011 Február 3)

Február *18*: Aladár


----------



## rocska (2011 Február 3)

Február 19: Zsuzsanna


----------



## denesg (2011 Február 3)

f


----------



## denesg (2011 Február 3)

g


----------



## denesg (2011 Február 3)

d


----------



## denesg (2011 Február 3)

c


----------



## denesg (2011 Február 3)

t


----------



## eksunmen (2011 Február 3)

Sziasztok!
Milyen témát lehet indítani?
Ki miről akar beszélni?


----------



## eksunmen (2011 Február 3)

Esetleg társaloghatnánk arról, hogy az Ős Magyarok kik lehettek.


----------



## eksunmen (2011 Február 3)

Van jó pár írás, könyv ezekről a kutatásokról.


----------



## eksunmen (2011 Február 3)

E könyvek szerint a mi Őseink elég sok helyen megfordultak, maguk után hagyták nyomaikat.


----------



## eksunmen (2011 Február 3)

Vajon tényleg így van?


----------



## eksunmen (2011 Február 3)

És ha így van, akkor miért nem tudunk még sem semmit erről/ezekről a történelem könyvekből?


----------



## eksunmen (2011 Február 3)

Miért azt hajtogatják, hogy Finnugorok vagyunk?


----------



## eksunmen (2011 Február 3)

Régészeti leletek mind alátámasztják, hogy ez nem így van.


----------



## eksunmen (2011 Február 3)

Semmi közünk a Finnugor történethez.


----------



## eksunmen (2011 Február 3)

Egyesek nagy hasznot húznak abból, hogy elsötétítsék a múltunkat.


----------



## eksunmen (2011 Február 3)

Te elhiszed, hogy az Őseink piramisokat építettek?


----------



## eksunmen (2011 Február 3)

Csak nézz utána és eldöntheted.


----------



## eksunmen (2011 Február 3)

Boszniai piramisokról beszélek.


----------



## eksunmen (2011 Február 3)

Szerintem megtalálható bármelyik videó megosztó oldalon.


----------



## eksunmen (2011 Február 3)

De ha még kételkedsz, olvass utána, keresgélj írásokat, könyveket az Őseinkről, Őseink történetéről.


----------



## eksunmen (2011 Február 3)

Nem szeretsz olvasni? 
Erre azt mondom, a megszerzett tudást nem vehetik el tőled.


----------



## eksunmen (2011 Február 3)

Egyik könyv után jön majd a másik. És egyre inkább érdeklődni kezdesz rólunk, az Őseinkről.


----------



## eksunmen (2011 Február 3)

A "Való Világ" című és hasonló műsorokban soha az életben nem kapsz rá választ.


----------



## eksunmen (2011 Február 3)

A tudás hatalom. Tudásod megoszthatod másokkal. Tudásod hasznodra lesz ha ránézel a világra és meglátod hova tart.


----------



## eksunmen (2011 Február 3)

Az Őseink voltak a minden tudás népe.


----------



## eksunmen (2011 Február 3)

És mi vagyunk a kiválasztott nép, az igazi kiválasztott nép.


----------



## eksunmen (2011 Február 3)

Senki nem jelentkezik?


----------



## jonny26x (2011 Február 3)

*zenék*

Jó számok ezek.


----------



## jonny26x (2011 Február 3)

nekem is megvan


----------



## jonny26x (2011 Február 3)

én is szeretem


----------



## jonny26x (2011 Február 3)

Nagyon jo


----------



## apa64 (2011 Február 3)

Sziasztok szép napot mindenkinek!
Hétvégére itt a tavasz, az időjósok +10 fokot mondanak, kiváncsi leszek rá!!


----------



## jonny26x (2011 Február 3)

Nekem sincs sajna


----------



## jonny26x (2011 Február 3)

haliho


----------



## jonny26x (2011 Február 3)

ez a való világ


----------



## pittao (2011 Február 3)

remek filmek vanak bene.


----------



## pittao (2011 Február 3)

meg azert odaig nemjuttam,hogy filmeket rakjak fel,de remelem egyszer igen


----------



## jonny26x (2011 Február 3)

én is szeretem az ilyen zenéket


----------



## pittao (2011 Február 3)

meg a lanyom is szokta neha hasznalni ezt innen szedi le amit megtalal haziolvasmanyt.


----------



## bogyesz75 (2011 Február 3)

Sziasztok, hogyan kell hozzászólni?


----------



## pittao (2011 Február 3)

minap kereste a toldit de nem talalta.


----------



## bogyesz75 (2011 Február 3)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg



sziasztok

Sziasztok, nagyon régóta keresett dolgokat találok itt

Még új vagyok itt

Régóta keresem, de nem találom

Azon van a cherry tree c. szám

Mindenesetre azért szeretjük Süsüt is, Bergendyt is, és A The Memphis Hornst is

Illetve ez utóbbit csak szeretnénk megismerni kicsit jobban


----------



## jonny26x (2011 Február 3)

Süsü a sárkány


----------



## ettele (2011 Február 3)

Udv. mindenkinek !


----------



## vajonki (2011 Február 3)

sziasztok!


----------



## -maya87- (2011 Február 3)

Lassan fél éve vagyok fent sokszor hozzászóltam és nem enged letölteni semmit, ez miért is van?


----------



## tamasemese (2011 Február 3)

jók az ötletek


----------



## tamasemese (2011 Február 3)

kösyi szépen


----------



## tamasemese (2011 Február 3)

köszike


----------



## baxi50 (2011 Február 3)

Köszi!


----------



## baxi50 (2011 Február 3)

Még várni kell?


----------



## baxi50 (2011 Február 3)

Még várok!


----------



## baxi50 (2011 Február 3)

Meddig?


----------



## baxi50 (2011 Február 3)

Lehe4t,hogy elég


----------



## kinetudd (2011 Február 3)

Halihóka!


----------



## minikupi (2011 Február 3)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


----------



## minikupi (2011 Február 3)

Köszi a tanácsot


----------



## kinetudd (2011 Február 3)

nullazodott a szamlalod...


----------



## szandybandi (2011 Február 3)

*20hozzászólás*

hát akkor kezdem


----------



## minikupi (2011 Február 3)

*király ez a nota*

:d


vagabika írta:


> szia!
> 
> Parancsolj, újra a nóta, /bár másnál működött/, talán most oké lesz!
> 
> üdv.


----------



## minikupi (2011 Február 3)

havahak még ijen halgatók azokjöhetnek köszi


----------



## minikupi (2011 Február 3)

A váraditolvan valami ujabbak? midi


----------



## szandybandi (2011 Február 3)

Énekversenyre kellenek az alapok, ami jövőhéten lesz.


----------



## szandybandi (2011 Február 3)

Először akapella kell majd énekelni


----------



## szandybandi (2011 Február 3)

és ha az megvan, akkor a legjobb 30ba lehet bejutni


----------



## szandybandi (2011 Február 3)

3 fordulóból 10esével esnek ki az emberek


----------



## szandybandi (2011 Február 3)

az elsőben szabadon választott dalt kell énekelni


----------



## szandybandi (2011 Február 3)

a 2.ban rock dalt kell


----------



## szandybandi (2011 Február 3)

amiatt aggódok, nem tudom hogy mi meríti ki a rock fogalmát náluk


----------



## Pataki Anrea (2011 Február 3)

Szia Tudnál nekem segíteni? Az a helyzet hogy sajnos nem igazán tudok kiigazodni ezen az oldalon. csak egy kis segítség kéne. 
Nagyon köszönöm előre is a segítséget.
Andi


----------



## szandybandi (2011 Február 3)

és talán oda elnéznem egy noxot, azt kell megnyomi nagyon


----------



## szandybandi (2011 Február 3)

aztán a 3. a döntő ami 2 fordulós


----------



## Carolione (2011 Február 3)

*1.*

sziasztok!

régóta használom ezt a fórumot, de egy ismerősöm felhasználónevével léptem be...itt volt az ideje, hogy saját regisztrációt csináljak


----------



## szandybandi (2011 Február 3)

az elsőben musicalt kell énekelni *.*


----------



## Carolione (2011 Február 3)

honnan tudom, ha a hozzászólásaim száma elérte a 20-at?


----------



## Carolione (2011 Február 3)

rájöttem .. bocsi, a hülye kérdésért


----------



## szandybandi (2011 Február 3)

jajj most látom h nem egyedül vagyok itt miben kellene segítség Andrea?


----------



## Carolione (2011 Február 3)

pedagógus vagyok...imádom ezt a fórumot


----------



## szandybandi (2011 Február 3)

de úgy beleéltem magam az énekverseny mesélésbe hogy leírom akkor már a végét közbe úgyis gyűlnek a hozzászólásaim


----------



## szandybandi (2011 Február 3)

akkor jó 
szóval az uccsóban 80-as 90-es évek slágereiből kéne énekelni
sztem ez lesz a legnagyobb kihívás


----------



## Carolione (2011 Február 3)

egy jó kis link, játékötletek pedagógusoknak 
http://blog.mindennapraegyjatek.hu/


----------



## bereschi (2011 Február 3)

hello mindenkinek

megvan valakinek a San Francisco utcain sorozat?

udv az adminisztratornak,puszika

a 9 evad utan meg 3 evad van a columbo sorozatbol,nem 2


----------



## Carolione (2011 Február 3)

és még mindig kell 15 hozzászólás


----------



## szandybandi (2011 Február 3)

gondolkodtam a Napóleontól a Júlia nem akar a földön járni cimű nótában


----------



## Carolione (2011 Február 3)

aztán megint mehet minden a régiben, amikor egy csomó jó könyvet töltöttem le innen


----------



## szandybandi (2011 Február 3)

meg a Szűcs Judit Táncolj mégje jött be nagyon a közösnégnek régebben


----------



## szandybandi (2011 Február 3)

de azt utoljára 13 évesen énekeltem mikor siekert arattam vele


----------



## Carolione (2011 Február 3)

http://www.tpf.hu/index.php?page_id...req_clicked=0&query=&btnIdea_clicked=1&tagId=
ez is egy oldal, játékötletek...lesz még


----------



## szandybandi (2011 Február 3)

és azóta eltelt 5 év


----------



## Carolione (2011 Február 3)

http://www.freeonlinegames.com/game/bloomin-gardens.html

Ezt ismeri valaki? Én imádom...


----------



## szandybandi (2011 Február 3)

hát reméljük a legjobbakat


----------



## Carolione (2011 Február 3)

a 9. üzenet után miért megint a 9. jön? és akkor ez hanyadik lesz?


----------



## Carolione (2011 Február 3)

kicsit rossz egy így egyedül csak a semmibe küldözgetni az üzeneteket


----------



## szandybandi (2011 Február 3)

jajj az internetes kertészkedés....


----------



## Carolione (2011 Február 3)

de valahogy meg kell lennie annak a 20-nak


----------



## Carolione (2011 Február 3)

igen...nem is emlékszem már hogy találtam rá


----------



## szandybandi (2011 Február 3)

no én megvagyok úgy hogy, azt javaslom találj ki vagy idézz fel egy sztorit, és mondatonként küld el én is azt csináltam. szép napot!


----------



## Carolione (2011 Február 3)

azóta is függő vagyok


----------



## Carolione (2011 Február 3)

látom...te is itthagysz


----------



## Carolione (2011 Február 3)

szép napot...majd keresek vicceket a neten és bemásolog párat


----------



## Carolione (2011 Február 3)

de most látom, hogy már csak 4 üzenet kell


----------



## Carolione (2011 Február 3)

- Mi a különbség az anyós és a víziló között?
- ???
- Az egyik ronda, nagy szőrös állat. A másik meg aranyosan tudja mozgatni a fülét.


----------



## Carolione (2011 Február 3)

- Mit veszel?
- Valami szép karórát a férjemnek. Hiszen tudod, pont tíz év van közöttünk. Holnap lesz ötven éves.
- Hihetetlen. Nem is látszol hatvannak.


----------



## kinetudd (2011 Február 3)

itt jartam


----------



## Carolione (2011 Február 3)

Ül a nyuszika az árokpartnál és egyre csak azt mondogatja hogy:
- Bocika, Bocika...
Arra megy a medve, megsajnálja a nyulat, és az árok fölé hajol, mire a nyuszika egyetlen mozdulattal az árokba löki:
- Macika, Macika...


----------



## Carolione (2011 Február 3)

nem is olyan rosszak ezek a viccek...hi-hi


----------



## Carolione (2011 Február 3)

nem hiszem el, gyerekek! megvan a 20 hozzászólás


----------



## minikupi (2011 Február 3)

Érdekes és elgodolkotató.van bene igaság.


----------



## minikupi (2011 Február 3)

Nagyon aranyós!!!!!!!!


----------



## minikupi (2011 Február 3)

Nálla biztos nincs érzelemben hiány ez egy adotság.


----------



## cuf (2011 Február 3)

1+5. Miért éppen 20 hozzászólás?


----------



## gyrk (2011 Február 3)

nem tudja


----------



## gyrk (2011 Február 3)

a bálna


----------



## minikupi (2011 Február 3)

Minden versben ott van az igaság.


----------



## cuf (2011 Február 3)

2+5. nem lehetne a limitet csökkenteni egy picit?


----------



## gyrk (2011 Február 3)

miért jó


----------



## cuf (2011 Február 3)

3+5. mondjuk 5 re


----------



## gyrk (2011 Február 3)

a málna


----------



## minikupi (2011 Február 3)

Csak rákel ébredni és kitárul a világ elötünk.


----------



## cuf (2011 Február 3)

4+5. mint a hidden blockot


----------



## gyrk (2011 Február 3)

ha tudná


----------



## minikupi (2011 Február 3)

Érzékeny vers irést a továbiak ban is.


----------



## cuf (2011 Február 3)

5+5 kifogytam


----------



## gyrk (2011 Február 3)

aa bálna


----------



## cuf (2011 Február 3)

6+5 a szövegből


----------



## gyrk (2011 Február 3)

miért jóó


----------



## cuf (2011 Február 3)

7+5 ehh


----------



## kinetudd (2011 Február 3)

nekem meg nincs...


----------



## gyrk (2011 Február 3)

a máálna


----------



## Pityu44 (2011 Február 3)

:!:


----------



## cuf (2011 Február 3)

8+5 a málna jó mert málna


----------



## gyrk (2011 Február 3)

csak málnát


----------



## gyrk (2011 Február 3)

:d


cuf írta:


> 8+5 a málna jó mert málna


----------



## cuf (2011 Február 3)

9+5 a bálna meg régen ámbra


----------



## cuf (2011 Február 3)

10+5 de mára védett a hája


----------



## gyrk (2011 Február 3)

zabálna


----------



## cuf (2011 Február 3)

11+5 mint a cápa mája


----------



## gyrk (2011 Február 3)

ha elpusztul


----------



## gyrk (2011 Február 3)

a tulok


----------



## cuf (2011 Február 3)

12+5 enni kéne


----------



## gyrk (2011 Február 3)

szarvából lesz


----------



## gyrk (2011 Február 3)

a tülök


----------



## cuf (2011 Február 3)

13 +5 együnk tulkot?


----------



## gyrk (2011 Február 3)

de ha én


----------



## gyrk (2011 Február 3)

elpusztülök


----------



## cuf (2011 Február 3)

14+5 együnk tulkot....


----------



## gyrk (2011 Február 3)

belőlem


----------



## cuf (2011 Február 3)

15+5 tégen nem esznek


----------



## cuf (2011 Február 3)

16+5 csak visznek és tesznek


----------



## gyrk (2011 Február 3)

nem lesz


----------



## cuf (2011 Február 3)

17+5 föld alá temetnek


----------



## gyrk (2011 Február 3)

tulok. és ezzel meg is van a 20 : )


----------



## cuf (2011 Február 3)

Köszöntem legközelebb haikuzunk


----------



## Pityu44 (2011 Február 3)

*Most akkor hogyan tovább?*

Most akkor hogyan tovább?


----------



## kinetudd (2011 Február 3)

mar megint


----------



## minikupi (2011 Február 3)

Habár nem meg cáfolt dolog amiröl szóvan de még is vannak kétejek.


----------



## cuf (2011 Február 3)

most 20 hozzászólás után +2 nap


----------



## Pityu44 (2011 Február 3)

Egyáltalán van itt valaki?


----------



## minikupi (2011 Február 3)

Több nyire sokat lehet lekövetkeztetni a dologbol.


----------



## cuf (2011 Február 3)

vagy 2 nap úgy egyáltalán és 20 hozzászólás?


----------



## cuf (2011 Február 3)

van


----------



## cuf (2011 Február 3)

még van


----------



## minikupi (2011 Február 3)

Király


----------



## minikupi (2011 Február 3)

Csipem öket


----------



## Pityu44 (2011 Február 3)

Keresek egy Május című dalt.Vannak lehetőségeim?

Kérem Szépen


----------



## minikupi (2011 Február 3)

Jó a zenéjük


----------



## Pityu44 (2011 Február 3)

És Te tudsz segíteni?


----------



## minikupi (2011 Február 3)

MIen érdekes


----------



## minikupi (2011 Február 3)

Ki fogom probálni


----------



## minikupi (2011 Február 3)

Sók sikert mindekinek


----------



## minikupi (2011 Február 3)

És jó játékozást kivánok.


----------



## kinetudd (2011 Február 3)

ez igy teljesen ertelmetlen


----------



## bereschi (2011 Február 3)

*?*

miert kell minden belepenel 5 koment, az elobb leptem ki es belepesnel megint ker 5 ot


----------



## bereschi (2011 Február 3)

*.*

ennek nem latom a lenyeget


----------



## bereschi (2011 Február 3)

*hm*

nem bannam ha megtudnam a lenyeget, maskepp a legszuperebb oldal


----------



## bereschi (2011 Február 3)

*valasz*



FLAMINGO írta:


> *Ha továbbra is off-olsz akkor mi meg elköszönünk Tőled*


 nem offolok, csak segiteni akartam,lehet, hogy felreertettel, bocsanat


----------



## bereschi (2011 Február 3)

*...*

minden jo ha joavege


----------



## bereschi (2011 Február 3)

*...*

es mia a tema?


----------



## bereschi (2011 Február 3)

nagyon halas lennek ha a tobbit is felraknad


----------



## zsiraf10 (2011 Február 3)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


----------



## bodisg (2011 Február 3)

Ez jó! :-D
Köszi!


----------



## Pityu44 (2011 Február 3)

Hello


----------



## Pityu44 (2011 Február 3)

Látod-e rózsám selymes zöld lett tegnap óta erdő,rét


----------



## Pityu44 (2011 Február 3)

Májusi szellő szirmot kerget s vígan szórja szét


----------



## Pityu44 (2011 Február 3)

Az ég oly kék oly fénylőn csuda szép


----------



## Pityu44 (2011 Február 3)

Ugy zsong a lomb csupa vízhang most a domb...


----------



## farkasmiklos (2011 Február 3)

kösz


----------



## farkasmiklos (2011 Február 3)

a


----------



## farkasmiklos (2011 Február 3)

asd


----------



## farkasmiklos (2011 Február 3)

asdfghjkléáű


----------



## farkasmiklos (2011 Február 3)

qwerrtzuiopő


----------



## piros55 (2011 Február 3)

*Sziasztok !*


----------



## integratomi (2011 Február 3)

sz


----------



## integratomi (2011 Február 3)

i


----------



## integratomi (2011 Február 3)

a


----------



## integratomi (2011 Február 3)

t


----------



## integratomi (2011 Február 3)

o


----------



## integratomi (2011 Február 3)

k


----------



## Tamasnc (2011 Február 3)

Én


----------



## Tamasnc (2011 Február 3)

M


----------



## Tamasnc (2011 Február 3)

a


----------



## Tamasnc (2011 Február 3)

g


----------



## Tamasnc (2011 Február 3)

y


----------



## Tamasnc (2011 Február 3)

ar


----------



## Tamasnc (2011 Február 3)

o


----------



## Tamasnc (2011 Február 3)

rs


----------



## Tamasnc (2011 Február 3)

z


----------



## Tamasnc (2011 Február 3)

á


----------



## Tamasnc (2011 Február 3)

gr


----------



## Dinabling (2011 Február 3)

ertrzt


----------



## Tamasnc (2011 Február 3)

ó


----------



## Dinabling (2011 Február 3)

dsdfdfdfd


----------



## Tamasnc (2011 Február 3)

l


----------



## Tamasnc (2011 Február 3)

vagyok


----------



## Dinabling (2011 Február 3)

gf


----------



## Tamasnc (2011 Február 3)

jeeeeeeeh


----------



## Dinabling (2011 Február 3)

lélék


----------



## Tamasnc (2011 Február 3)

q


----------



## Dinabling (2011 Február 3)

l


----------



## Dinabling (2011 Február 3)

fg


----------



## Tamasnc (2011 Február 3)

w


----------



## Tamasnc (2011 Február 3)

z


----------



## Dinabling (2011 Február 3)

g


----------



## Tamasnc (2011 Február 3)

u


----------



## Dinabling (2011 Február 3)

zzzzz


----------



## Tamasnc (2011 Február 3)

p


----------



## Dinabling (2011 Február 3)

ghhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Tamasnc (2011 Február 3)

b


----------



## Dinabling (2011 Február 3)

jkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## Dinabling (2011 Február 3)

nnnnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## Dinabling (2011 Február 3)

,lll


----------



## Dinabling (2011 Február 3)

j


----------



## Dinabling (2011 Február 3)

vvvv


----------



## Dinabling (2011 Február 3)

h


----------



## Dinabling (2011 Február 3)

éé


----------



## Dinabling (2011 Február 3)

jjjjhhhj


----------



## Dinabling (2011 Február 3)

2134163


----------



## Dinabling (2011 Február 3)

ggggggggggggggggj


----------



## Dinabling (2011 Február 3)

2222222222222


----------



## Dinabling (2011 Február 3)

hhhhhhh


----------



## Dinabling (2011 Február 3)

4444444444444


----------



## Dinabling (2011 Február 3)

2


----------



## Dinabling (2011 Február 3)

444


----------



## Dinabling (2011 Február 3)

ffff


----------



## Dinabling (2011 Február 3)

133858


----------



## Dinabling (2011 Február 3)

12569687


----------



## Dodge 110 (2011 Február 3)

Jó,hogy itt lehetek! Ez vajon hozzászólás?


----------



## Dinabling (2011 Február 3)

12345398875


----------



## Dodge 110 (2011 Február 3)

Szólok!


----------



## Dodge 110 (2011 Február 3)

Ez most telefonszám, gyári szám, vagy rabszám?


----------



## Dodge 110 (2011 Február 3)

Bú!


----------



## Dodge 110 (2011 Február 3)

Búúúú!


----------



## Dodge 110 (2011 Február 3)

Hajrá Manchester United!


----------



## Dodge 110 (2011 Február 3)

Van Der Saar jövőre tényleg visszavonul?


----------



## Dodge 110 (2011 Február 3)

Valószínű.


----------



## Dodge 110 (2011 Február 3)

Ja.


----------



## Ikaroseye (2011 Február 3)

*omc*

jequf


----------



## Ikaroseye (2011 Február 3)

*hi*

sziasztok


----------



## Ikaroseye (2011 Február 3)

*bocsi*

bocsi


----------



## Ikaroseye (2011 Február 3)

*nincs*

nincs


----------



## Ikaroseye (2011 Február 3)

*itt*

itt


----------



## Ikaroseye (2011 Február 3)

*senki*

senki


----------



## Yria (2011 Február 3)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Ikaroseye (2011 Február 3)

*.*

kihalt


----------



## Ikaroseye (2011 Február 3)

*g*

az


----------



## Yria (2011 Február 3)

Soha nincs időm végigülni a 20 hozzászólást!


----------



## Ikaroseye (2011 Február 3)

*d*

oldald


----------



## Yria (2011 Február 3)

Remélem ma végre sikerül!


----------



## Ikaroseye (2011 Február 3)

*cy*

hi


----------



## Ikaroseye (2011 Február 3)

*w*

dsa


----------



## Ikaroseye (2011 Február 3)

*a*

w2q


----------



## Ikaroseye (2011 Február 3)

*saqwd*

ewq


----------



## Ikaroseye (2011 Február 3)

*kk*

iu7g


----------



## Ikaroseye (2011 Február 3)

*mnn*

nn


----------



## Ikaroseye (2011 Február 3)

*saffs*

fsdfs


----------



## Ikaroseye (2011 Február 3)

*yxc*

sfsd


----------



## Ikaroseye (2011 Február 3)

*as23eww*

ww


----------



## Yria (2011 Február 3)

Éppen kenyeret sütök.


----------



## Ikaroseye (2011 Február 3)

*f3fsa*

sa


----------



## Ikaroseye (2011 Február 3)

*ea2*

12e


----------



## Yria (2011 Február 3)

Jó lenne valami normális produkció végre.


----------



## integratomi (2011 Február 3)

jn


----------



## Yria (2011 Február 3)

Köszönöm a segítséget!


----------



## integratomi (2011 Február 3)

dfbdfb


----------



## integratomi (2011 Február 3)

v bvmbv


----------



## integratomi (2011 Február 3)

hmmmm


----------



## integratomi (2011 Február 3)

kmkmk


----------



## Yria (2011 Február 3)

Én is éhes vagyok már!


----------



## integratomi (2011 Február 3)

hhhh


----------



## integratomi (2011 Február 3)

akkor főzzünk


----------



## integratomi (2011 Február 3)

valami finomat


----------



## Yria (2011 Február 3)

Nosza!


----------



## integratomi (2011 Február 3)

mmmmmmmmm


----------



## rover961 (2011 Február 3)

hamarosan Valentín nap, már fújom a lufit.


----------



## integratomi (2011 Február 3)

:d :d :d


----------



## Yria (2011 Február 3)

És persze islert is kéne sütni még ma...


----------



## integratomi (2011 Február 3)

ssssss


----------



## integratomi (2011 Február 3)

a sütés nem az én asztalom.....


----------



## integratomi (2011 Február 3)

lassan...


----------



## Yria (2011 Február 3)

Hát a főzéssel elég hadilábon állok! DD


----------



## integratomi (2011 Február 3)

sikerül....


----------



## Yria (2011 Február 3)

A süti az természetesen.


----------



## integratomi (2011 Február 3)

Nekem azzal nincs gond....


----------



## Yria (2011 Február 3)

A kislányom hálás evő.


----------



## Dodge 110 (2011 Február 3)

Sziasztok


----------



## Dodge 110 (2011 Február 3)

Küldök csatolást.


----------



## sporty (2011 Február 3)

sziasztok fórumozók


----------



## Yria (2011 Február 3)

Na most már mindjárt meglesz.


----------



## Dodge 110 (2011 Február 3)

Sziasztok!


----------



## sporty (2011 Február 3)

Remélem sikerül mihamarabb


----------



## Yria (2011 Február 3)

Szia!


----------



## sporty (2011 Február 3)

összeszednem a 20 hozzszólást


----------



## Dodge 110 (2011 Február 3)

Én is igyekszem.


----------



## Dodge 110 (2011 Február 3)

Haladok.


----------



## sporty (2011 Február 3)

mert nagyon sok jó


----------



## Rece (2011 Február 3)

helló


----------



## Dodge 110 (2011 Február 3)

A cél felé.


----------



## Yria (2011 Február 3)

Gyertek gyorsan, mint én!


----------



## sporty (2011 Február 3)

letölteni való


----------



## Dodge 110 (2011 Február 3)

Már nem sok van hátra.


----------



## sporty (2011 Február 3)

érdekesség


----------



## Dodge 110 (2011 Február 3)

Már több, mint 3/4!


----------



## szaszg (2011 Február 3)

1


----------



## sporty (2011 Február 3)

hajrá


----------



## szaszg (2011 Február 3)

5


----------



## Dodge 110 (2011 Február 3)

Mindjárt kész.


----------



## sporty (2011 Február 3)

2


----------



## sporty (2011 Február 3)

nekem is


----------



## Dodge 110 (2011 Február 3)

Egy.


----------



## Dodge 110 (2011 Február 3)

Kettő.


----------



## sporty (2011 Február 3)

6g


----------



## Rece (2011 Február 3)

1.


----------



## Rece (2011 Február 3)

2.


----------



## tundemike (2011 Február 3)

hm...én is igyekszem összegyűjteni a 20at.kettőnél tartok


----------



## 666666-hatos (2011 Február 3)

hello mindenkinek


----------



## 666666-hatos (2011 Február 3)

lehet működik is  ?!


----------



## 666666-hatos (2011 Február 3)

hát én most kíváncsiságból végig kopogom .


----------



## 666666-hatos (2011 Február 3)

Kari ide


----------



## 666666-hatos (2011 Február 3)

Más nincs is itt vagy nem így működik


----------



## 666666-hatos (2011 Február 3)

ez 11 ha jó helyen nézem


----------



## 666666-hatos (2011 Február 3)

12


----------



## szucsd (2011 Február 3)

*sziasztok*

első hsz


----------



## 666666-hatos (2011 Február 3)

xy kihagyom ki tudja ne hogy ép most vicceljen meg ha ez mégis jó


----------



## 666666-hatos (2011 Február 3)

14


----------



## 666666-hatos (2011 Február 3)

15. üzenet


----------



## szucsd (2011 Február 3)

második hsz


----------



## 666666-hatos (2011 Február 3)

már csak 4 van hátra


----------



## 666666-hatos (2011 Február 3)

3 a Magyar igazság


----------



## szucsd (2011 Február 3)

harmadik hsz


----------



## 666666-hatos (2011 Február 3)

2. az ép egy pár


----------



## 666666-hatos (2011 Február 3)

1.


----------



## szucsd (2011 Február 3)

4-ik hsz


----------



## 666666-hatos (2011 Február 3)

most hogy tele pötyögtem kíváncsian várom mi lesz ha lesz valami ha nem sem adom fel ha igen köszi hogy létre hoztad a témát és így ment szia


----------



## szucsd (2011 Február 3)

ötödik hsz


----------



## 666666-hatos (2011 Február 3)

ja a 21 néha nyerő


----------



## szucsd (2011 Február 3)

6 hsz


----------



## szucsd (2011 Február 3)

7 hsz


----------



## peter001 (2011 Február 3)

Hali!


----------



## szucsd (2011 Február 3)

8 hsz


----------



## amargo (2011 Február 3)

Az vagy nekem


----------



## peter001 (2011 Február 3)

2


----------



## szucsd (2011 Február 3)

10-1


----------



## peter001 (2011 Február 3)

3


----------



## peter001 (2011 Február 3)

4


----------



## peter001 (2011 Február 3)

5


----------



## szucsd (2011 Február 3)

10 hsz


----------



## amargo (2011 Február 3)

mint testnek a kenyér


----------



## peter001 (2011 Február 3)

6


----------



## peter001 (2011 Február 3)

7


----------



## szucsd (2011 Február 3)

10+1


----------



## peter001 (2011 Február 3)

8


----------



## szucsd (2011 Február 3)

12 hsz


----------



## peter001 (2011 Február 3)

9


----------



## peter001 (2011 Február 3)

10


----------



## peter001 (2011 Február 3)

11


----------



## szucsd (2011 Február 3)

13 hsz


----------



## peter001 (2011 Február 3)

12


----------



## szucsd (2011 Február 3)

14 hsz


----------



## peter001 (2011 Február 3)

13


----------



## peter001 (2011 Február 3)

14


----------



## peter001 (2011 Február 3)

15


----------



## peter001 (2011 Február 3)

16


----------



## peter001 (2011 Február 3)

17


----------



## peter001 (2011 Február 3)

18


----------



## peter001 (2011 Február 3)

19


----------



## peter001 (2011 Február 3)

20!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## amargo (2011 Február 3)

Elveszet hangok


----------



## szucsd (2011 Február 3)

15hsz


----------



## szucsd (2011 Február 3)

16 hsz


----------



## szucsd (2011 Február 3)

17 hsz


----------



## szucsd (2011 Február 3)

18 hsz


----------



## szucsd (2011 Február 3)

19 hsz


----------



## szucsd (2011 Február 3)

20 hsz


----------



## amargo (2011 Február 3)

Amiket hallgatok


----------



## amargo (2011 Február 3)

Bölcsebb maradok


----------



## amargo (2011 Február 3)

Inkább hallgatok


----------



## 666666-hatos (2011 Február 3)

*ddd*

1 hsz


----------



## nimitz65 (2011 Február 3)

Hello mindenkinek!
Most látom, hogy legalább 20 -szor hozzá kell szólnom.
Hát ez az első
Üdv
nimitz


----------



## nimitz65 (2011 Február 3)

hello
én is igy gondolom


----------



## nimitz65 (2011 Február 3)

2 személyes jó lenne


----------



## nimitz65 (2011 Február 3)

miért pont 2?


----------



## snowdrop (2011 Február 3)

Sziasztok! 20 hozzászólás... hmmm...


----------



## snowdrop (2011 Február 3)

már csak 19...


----------



## snowdrop (2011 Február 3)

18...


----------



## snowdrop (2011 Február 3)

17...


----------



## snowdrop (2011 Február 3)

16...


----------



## snowdrop (2011 Február 3)

15... tulajdonképpen mi értelme ennek?


----------



## snowdrop (2011 Február 3)

14...


----------



## snowdrop (2011 Február 3)

13...


----------



## snowdrop (2011 Február 3)

12...


----------



## snowdrop (2011 Február 3)

11...


----------



## snowdrop (2011 Február 3)

10... félidő!


----------



## snowdrop (2011 Február 3)

9...


----------



## snowdrop (2011 Február 4)

8...


----------



## snowdrop (2011 Február 4)

7...


----------



## snowdrop (2011 Február 4)

6...


----------



## snowdrop (2011 Február 4)

5... remélem nem fogja mindjárt kiírni, hogy mondjuk naponta max 19 hozzászólás engedélyezett vagy vmi


----------



## snowdrop (2011 Február 4)

4...


----------



## snowdrop (2011 Február 4)

3...


----------



## snowdrop (2011 Február 4)

2...


----------



## snowdrop (2011 Február 4)

Ééééés... az utolsó hozzászólásom!
Puszi mindenkinek!


----------



## Beszy (2011 Február 4)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Beszy (2011 Február 4)

hehe visszaszámolás... így könnyű megszerezni a 20 hozzászólást.


----------



## Beszy (2011 Február 4)

de nekem már csak 17 kell


----------



## Paraatesz (2011 Február 4)

"ÉÉÉnnn vezettem, azt mondd meg... Énnn vezettem ???" 

Szerintem a negyedik hölgyről mintázták az egyik gengszter hölgyet a mesében..... de tényleg szupi.... kösz.

:!:



petikebacsi írta:


> De inkább ezt nézzétek! Ajánlom figyelmetekbe a MOZDULATOKAT is!
> Óriási! Szerintem sokunknak nagy élmény!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OHkDO7VTTHc&feature=related
> 
> Csatolok egy finom kis midit is, nehogy kitiltsanak innen!


----------



## ambruzs (2011 Február 4)

a


----------



## ambruzs (2011 Február 4)

b


----------



## ambruzs (2011 Február 4)

c


----------



## ambruzs (2011 Február 4)

d


----------



## ambruzs (2011 Február 4)

e


----------



## ambruzs (2011 Február 4)

f


----------



## ambruzs (2011 Február 4)

g


----------



## ambruzs (2011 Február 4)

h


----------



## ambruzs (2011 Február 4)

i


----------



## ambruzs (2011 Február 4)

j


----------



## ambruzs (2011 Február 4)

10


----------



## ambruzs (2011 Február 4)

9


----------



## ambruzs (2011 Február 4)

8


----------



## ambruzs (2011 Február 4)

7


----------



## ambruzs (2011 Február 4)

6


----------



## ambruzs (2011 Február 4)

5


----------



## ambruzs (2011 Február 4)

4


----------



## ambruzs (2011 Február 4)

3


----------



## ambruzs (2011 Február 4)

2


----------



## ambruzs (2011 Február 4)

1


----------



## Bigyobogyo (2011 Február 4)

vakondok írta:


> " A Kreativ topikból a csatolások " Technikai Hiba " miatt ugyanúgy eltűntek, mint valmikor a Tankönyves topikból."
> 
> Ezért szeretném ha segítenétek összegyűjteni újra az ötleteket.
> 
> ...


 
Kár, h egyes dolgok örökre eltünnek.


----------



## Bigyobogyo (2011 Február 4)

jumpapa írta:


> Díszek főzött gyurmából.


 
Főzött gyurma receptjét nem tudja vki?


----------



## Bigyobogyo (2011 Február 4)

vhol láttam ilyet, keresem...


----------



## Bigyobogyo (2011 Február 4)

Jók ezek a játékok. Nkem tetszenek.


----------



## Bigyobogyo (2011 Február 4)

Sok témához


----------



## Bigyobogyo (2011 Február 4)

Tök jó ez a sok recept. Nekem is van 1-2 remek. Igyekszem feltölteni nektek.


----------



## Bigyobogyo (2011 Február 4)

A "csokis keksz" receptjét ismeritek? Szerintem nagyon jó..


----------



## Bigyobogyo (2011 Február 4)

Nagy kívánsága mindenkinek lehet, de próbáljunk a FÖLDön maradni...


----------



## Bigyobogyo (2011 Február 4)

Az apró ÖRÖMÖK okszor többet jelentenek mint a nagy dolgok.


----------



## Bigyobogyo (2011 Február 4)

Hy Leone! Mennyi Km-t nyomsz egy évben?


----------



## Bigyobogyo (2011 Február 4)

Okos játék? A képek sokat segítenének.


----------



## Bigyobogyo (2011 Február 4)

Úgy irigylem azokat akik tudnak kötögetni..


----------



## Bigyobogyo (2011 Február 4)

Láttátok a képeimet?


----------



## Bigyobogyo (2011 Február 4)

Kár, h sok képet már nem lehet megnézni. el lettek távolítva. Biztos szépek voltak.


----------



## piros55 (2011 Február 4)

*Jó reggelt !*


----------



## tamasemese (2011 Február 4)

jók az ötletek. kösz szépen


----------



## tamasemese (2011 Február 4)

várom h leteljen a türelmi idő és én is megnézhessem


----------



## tamasemese (2011 Február 4)

közben gyűjtöm a hozzásyólásokat is.


----------



## tamasemese (2011 Február 4)

az én kisfiam Ádám. májusban lesz 2 éves.


----------



## tamasemese (2011 Február 4)

az én kedvesem a legjobb férj.


----------



## tamasemese (2011 Február 4)

a legfontosabb a hűség és a szeretet, ha ez a kettő nincs, nem ér semmit a kapcsolat.


----------



## tamasemese (2011 Február 4)

az ideálist nehéz megtalálni, és sokszor előttünk van de nem vesszük észre.


----------



## tamasemese (2011 Február 4)

jók az ötletek.


----------



## tamasemese (2011 Február 4)

nálunk gyümölcsleves és bolonyai spagetti


----------



## tamasemese (2011 Február 4)

holnap nyulat sütök


----------



## tamasemese (2011 Február 4)

mi a véleményetek a szójatejről 2 éves gyereknek?


----------



## tamasemese (2011 Február 4)

úgy néz ki h tej allergiás


----------



## tamasemese (2011 Február 4)

nehéz a cukorról lemondani, ha a gyerek azon nő fel


----------



## apa64 (2011 Február 4)

Sziasztok távol és közel!
Budapestről Gergely


----------



## patymalat (2011 Február 4)

1.


----------



## patymalat (2011 Február 4)

2.


----------



## patymalat (2011 Február 4)

3.


----------



## csigabig (2011 Február 4)

Sziasztok !!

új vagyok itten ez az első hozzászolásom itten.


----------



## patymalat (2011 Február 4)

4.


----------



## patymalat (2011 Február 4)

6.


----------



## patymalat (2011 Február 4)

5.


----------



## patymalat (2011 Február 4)

7.


----------



## patymalat (2011 Február 4)

8.


----------



## jatekgyaros (2011 Február 4)

játékgyáros jelentkezik..


----------



## patymalat (2011 Február 4)

9.


----------



## patymalat (2011 Február 4)

10.


----------



## patymalat (2011 Február 4)

11.


----------



## patymalat (2011 Február 4)

12.


----------



## patymalat (2011 Február 4)

13.


----------



## patymalat (2011 Február 4)

14.


----------



## patymalat (2011 Február 4)

15.


----------



## patymalat (2011 Február 4)

16.


----------



## patymalat (2011 Február 4)

17.


----------



## patymalat (2011 Február 4)

18.


----------



## patymalat (2011 Február 4)

19.


----------



## patymalat (2011 Február 4)

20.


----------



## veronikatica (2011 Február 4)

21.


----------



## joomehesz (2011 Február 4)

22.


----------



## chalimera (2011 Február 4)

*köszönet*

Én is köszönöm, hogy van erre lehetőség. Nagyon ritkán olvasok és írok fórumokra...pedig biztosan kellene, mert rengeteg érdekes információval lehetne gazdagodni......ezért amikor láttam a min 20 hozzászólást.....kicsit visszarémültem, viszont... és most szerintem sok előttem szólóhoz csatlakozom ezzel.....nagyon sok olyan dolog van ezen az oldalon amit nem tudok máshol megszerezni
Így lehet, hogy időbe fog tartani de megírom azt a 20 hozzászólást
Már csak 19 et Szépeket nektek!


----------



## Sopronidemon (2011 Február 4)

Köszönöm!


----------



## Laca001 (2011 Február 4)

*re*

Köszi


----------



## Laca001 (2011 Február 4)

*re*


----------



## Huschika (2011 Február 4)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Huschika (2011 Február 4)

Kicsit még nehéz itt eligazodnom


----------



## Huschika (2011 Február 4)

1


----------



## Huschika (2011 Február 4)

hűűűűű  látom mások is a kezdeti 20 hozzászólást gyűjtögetik!


----------



## Huschika (2011 Február 4)




----------



## Huschika (2011 Február 4)

nah még 15...


----------



## Huschika (2011 Február 4)

Remélem ezért nem tiltanak ki????


----------



## Huschika (2011 Február 4)

:s


----------



## Huschika (2011 Február 4)




----------



## Huschika (2011 Február 4)

kicsit spriccolok!


----------



## Huschika (2011 Február 4)

na, még 10 hozzászólás


----------



## Huschika (2011 Február 4)

nagyon remélem hogy nem koppintanak az orromra _


----------



## Huschika (2011 Február 4)

13


----------



## Huschika (2011 Február 4)

14


----------



## Huschika (2011 Február 4)

15  ezen kívűl még 5


----------



## Huschika (2011 Február 4)

16 ))))


----------



## Huschika (2011 Február 4)

17


----------



## Huschika (2011 Február 4)

18  hmmmmm


----------



## Huschika (2011 Február 4)

19... még egy! csak nehogy [email protected] a fórumról


----------



## Huschika (2011 Február 4)

éééés itt a 20. akkor most lettem teljes jogú felhasználó!!!!


----------



## Huschika (2011 Február 4)

na szörföljünk


----------



## Bigyobogyo (2011 Február 4)

Tetszenek a versikék és a köszöntök.


----------



## Bigyobogyo (2011 Február 4)

Csatolok 1-2 gyönyörű dalt.


----------



## gal3 (2011 Február 4)

3


----------



## gal3 (2011 Február 4)

4


----------



## gal3 (2011 Február 4)

5


----------



## gal3 (2011 Február 4)

6


----------



## gal3 (2011 Február 4)

7


----------



## Jazi06 (2011 Február 4)

Sziasztok!


----------



## gal3 (2011 Február 4)

8


----------



## gal3 (2011 Február 4)

9


----------



## Jazi06 (2011 Február 4)

Örülök, hogy rátaláltam erre a szuper fórumra!


----------



## gal3 (2011 Február 4)

10


----------



## gal3 (2011 Február 4)

Na, hagyok későbbre is!


----------



## gal3 (2011 Február 4)

11


----------



## Jazi06 (2011 Február 4)

6


----------



## Jazi06 (2011 Február 4)

7


----------



## gal3 (2011 Február 4)

Vagy 12? és akkor ez már 13!


----------



## gal3 (2011 Február 4)

14


----------



## gal3 (2011 Február 4)

15


----------



## gal3 (2011 Február 4)

16


----------



## gal3 (2011 Február 4)

17


----------



## gal3 (2011 Február 4)

18


----------



## gal3 (2011 Február 4)

19


----------



## gal3 (2011 Február 4)

Na, már csak 2-t kell aludni!


----------



## Jazi06 (2011 Február 4)

10


----------



## Jazi06 (2011 Február 4)

11


----------



## Bigyobogyo (2011 Február 4)

Találtam még egyet, legalábbis nekem tetszik.


----------



## Jazi06 (2011 Február 4)

12


----------



## Jazi06 (2011 Február 4)

13


----------



## Jazi06 (2011 Február 4)

14


----------



## Jazi06 (2011 Február 4)

16


----------



## Jazi06 (2011 Február 4)

17


----------



## Jazi06 (2011 Február 4)

18


----------



## Jazi06 (2011 Február 4)

19


----------



## Jazi06 (2011 Február 4)

20! Hurrá


----------



## Jazi06 (2011 Február 4)

Kellemes napot mindenkinek!


----------



## Katka-matka (2011 Február 4)

Nagyon szépek! Ügyes vagy!


----------



## Katka-matka (2011 Február 4)

Tetszik a téma nekem is, de még egyelőre a hozzászólásokat gyűjtögetem én is.


----------



## Mandula Petra (2011 Február 4)

Sziasztok!
Had kérdezzem meg, hogy azt hol látom, hogy mennyi hozzászólásom volt.? Hol látom a saját adataimat? Még nem igazán találok el az oldalon, mert annyi csodálatos és érdekes dolog van itt, hogy mindig eltévedek az élvezetek tengerén.


----------



## padme (2011 Február 4)

*10milliószoros nap MINDENKINEK*

*Jelentősége:*

A 10 milliószoros napokon minden teremtés 10 milliószoros erővel hat. Ez mind a pozitív, előremutató fejlődést segítő gondolatokra, érzelmekre, a szeretettel teljes szándékokra, az előre vivő akaratra, mind az ennek ellenkezőjét képviselő negatív, visszahúzó, fejlődésed Útját nem segítő gondolatokra, érzelmekre, megnyilvánulásokra, szándékokra és akaratra egyaránt igaz. Minden megnyilvánulásod, tetted következményei tízmilliószorosan hatnak és hatnak vissza rád.
A mindennapokra is igaz, hogy gondolkodásod határozza meg valóságodat. Te tervezed meg Utadat, Te teremted meg körülményeidet, kapcsolataidat, kapcsolataid minőségét. Te választod meg, hogy kivel és mivel kívánsz kapcsolatba kerülni földi léted során. Ahogy minden anyagi létezés egy teremtő gondolat eredményeként jön létre, úgy minden ami a világodat meghatározza a te teremtményed. Alapvetően *azok a gondolataid határozzák meg valóságodat, amelyeket nap mint nap elgondolsz*. Amennyiben ezek előremutató – a saját értékítéleted szerint – pozitív gondolatok, akkor a valóságod is olyan lesz, amilyet szeretnél. Amennyiben viszont gondolataid minőségét számodra el nem fogadható gondolatok többsége határozza meg, akkor nem érzed jól magad a bőrödben.

A tízmilliószoros napok jelentősége abban áll, hogy a*mennyiben ezeken a napokon tudsz gondolkodásodon változtatni *és olyan gondolatokkal megtölteni elmédet, amelyek céljaid felé vezetnek, megnyugvással és békével töltenek el, *akkor nagy lépést tudsz abban az irányban tenni, hogy megszabaduljál nem *


----------



## padme (2011 Február 4)

én is "friss" vagyok, rám férne némi segítség a használathoz


----------



## Gabryella59 (2011 Február 4)

*Hozzászólásom a Fórumhoz*

Gabryella Cecília vagyok. 
Ducóka feltett Bambis képe nagyon "édi".


----------



## armi0708 (2011 Február 4)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


hello Mizu?


----------



## armi0708 (2011 Február 4)

Remélem meg les a 20 hozzászólás.


----------



## armi0708 (2011 Február 4)

én Agárdon Lakok


----------



## armi0708 (2011 Február 4)

És Ármándónak hívnak


----------



## armi0708 (2011 Február 4)

Vigyikán


----------



## armi0708 (2011 Február 4)

és titekett?


----------



## armi0708 (2011 Február 4)

ok értem


----------



## armi0708 (2011 Február 4)

hy mizu?


----------



## armi0708 (2011 Február 4)

:o


----------



## armi0708 (2011 Február 4)




----------



## armi0708 (2011 Február 4)

mizu veletek


----------



## armi0708 (2011 Február 4)

ab


----------



## armi0708 (2011 Február 4)

d


----------



## armi0708 (2011 Február 4)

gz


----------



## armi0708 (2011 Február 4)

asdfghjkléáűúőpoiuztrewqíyxcvbnműáél


----------



## armi0708 (2011 Február 4)

asdfghjkléáűáélkjhgfdsasdfghjklé


----------



## armi0708 (2011 Február 4)

asdfghjkléáűúőpoiuztrewqasdfghjkléáű


----------



## tintyi (2011 Február 4)

sziasztok. 

béna vagyok egyszerüen nem tudok tovább jutni. segitséget kérek köszönöm szépen


----------



## armi0708 (2011 Február 4)

qaswedfrtghzjuikolépőáűú.-,mnbvcxyí


----------



## volozd (2011 Február 4)

Én meg azt mondom:

hgfdsa-oklép


----------



## KAZRAAT (2011 Február 4)

ea54tjyr


----------



## KAZRAAT (2011 Február 4)

*4auij*

ea54tjyra5uhzsdr


----------



## KAZRAAT (2011 Február 4)

r3qater


----------



## Pilcsi (2011 Február 4)

Én is próbálkozom, talán sikerül.


----------



## Pilcsi (2011 Február 4)

Már csak néhány üzenet és mehet.


----------



## Pilcsi (2011 Február 4)

Talán tizenvalamennyi kell még?


----------



## Pilcsi (2011 Február 4)

If you really love me


----------



## blondy79 (2011 Február 4)

Nem értem...


----------



## blondy79 (2011 Február 4)

Egyszer már írtam 20 hozzászólást.


----------



## blondy79 (2011 Február 4)

De akkor újra...


----------



## blondy79 (2011 Február 4)

20,19,18...


----------



## blondy79 (2011 Február 4)

17


----------



## Pilcsi (2011 Február 4)

Tizenhárom


----------



## blondy79 (2011 Február 4)

16


----------



## blondy79 (2011 Február 4)

15


----------



## blondy79 (2011 Február 4)

14


----------



## blondy79 (2011 Február 4)

13


----------



## blondy79 (2011 Február 4)

12


----------



## Pilcsi (2011 Február 4)

tizenkettes


----------



## blondy79 (2011 Február 4)

11


----------



## blondy79 (2011 Február 4)

10


----------



## blondy79 (2011 Február 4)

9


----------



## blondy79 (2011 Február 4)

8


----------



## blondy79 (2011 Február 4)

7


----------



## blondy79 (2011 Február 4)

6


----------



## blondy79 (2011 Február 4)

5


----------



## blondy79 (2011 Február 4)

4


----------



## blondy79 (2011 Február 4)

3


----------



## blondy79 (2011 Február 4)

2


----------



## blondy79 (2011 Február 4)

1


----------



## blondy79 (2011 Február 4)

0


----------



## Pilcsi (2011 Február 4)

Már csak 10


----------



## Pilcsi (2011 Február 4)

Akkor ezek szerint neked már működik...


----------



## Pilcsi (2011 Február 4)

már én sem vagyok messze


----------



## Pilcsi (2011 Február 4)

7


----------



## Pilcsi (2011 Február 4)

hat


----------



## Pilcsi (2011 Február 4)

five


----------



## Pilcsi (2011 Február 4)

quattro


----------



## TeddyMaci (2011 Február 4)

Kezdődjék a visszaszámlálás.


----------



## Pilcsi (2011 Február 4)

drei


----------



## TeddyMaci (2011 Február 4)

Még sok van hátra...


----------



## TeddyMaci (2011 Február 4)

...de semmi probléma, gond nélkül elbeszélgetek magammal.


----------



## Pilcsi (2011 Február 4)

dos


----------



## TeddyMaci (2011 Február 4)

Már csak 17 hsz kell.


----------



## TeddyMaci (2011 Február 4)

Dehogy 17! Nézd meg jobban, "csak" 16!


----------



## Pilcsi (2011 Február 4)

segítek egy kicsit


----------



## Pilcsi (2011 Február 4)

na, elértem a huszat, megnézem, hogy műküdik-e


----------



## TeddyMaci (2011 Február 4)

Gratulálok, te elérted a célt!


----------



## TeddyMaci (2011 Február 4)

Nincs már sok hátra...


----------



## TeddyMaci (2011 Február 4)

...de-de, ez bizony még sok.


----------



## TeddyMaci (2011 Február 4)

Fogy, egyre fogy.


----------



## TeddyMaci (2011 Február 4)

És félidőőő!


----------



## TeddyMaci (2011 Február 4)

Akkor jöhet is a hosszabbítás.


----------



## Pilcsi (2011 Február 4)

valamiért még nem működik


----------



## TeddyMaci (2011 Február 4)

Már csak 8 kell!


----------



## TeddyMaci (2011 Február 4)

Vagy hét?


----------



## TeddyMaci (2011 Február 4)

Nem igaz, hat!


----------



## Pilcsi (2011 Február 4)

de miért nem?


----------



## TeddyMaci (2011 Február 4)

Nekem fogalmam sincs.


----------



## Pilcsi (2011 Február 4)

Nem tudom, ugyanúgy kiírja, hogy nincs jogosultságom


----------



## TeddyMaci (2011 Február 4)

A visszaszámlálás közben tovább pörög.


----------



## TeddyMaci (2011 Február 4)

Közel a vég, érzem...


----------



## TeddyMaci (2011 Február 4)

Három!


----------



## TeddyMaci (2011 Február 4)

Kettő!


----------



## Pilcsi (2011 Február 4)

Ha letelt a visszaszámlálás, szólsz, hogy működik-e?


----------



## TeddyMaci (2011 Február 4)

Hopsz, elszámoltam magam! 

KÉÉÉÉSZ!!!


----------



## Pilcsi (2011 Február 4)

Én egy könyvet szeretnék letölteni, de nem megy


----------



## TeddyMaci (2011 Február 4)

Kipróbálom, és majd írok!


----------



## Pilcsi (2011 Február 4)

ok, várom


----------



## TeddyMaci (2011 Február 4)

Az előbb azt olvastam valahol, hogy a 20. hozzászólástól mérik a 48 órát.  Nekem sem működik.


----------



## Bubus53 (2011 Február 4)

TeddyMaci írta:


> Az előbb azt olvastam valahol, hogy a 20. hozzászólástól mérik a 48 órát.  Nekem sem működik.


 
Nem úgy van, hogy 48 óra és 20 hozzászólás?


----------



## Pilcsi (2011 Február 4)

Ja, azt hittem, hogy a regisztráció után. Na, mindegy, akkor majd vasárnap visszanézek. 
Köszi!


----------



## Toxikus (2011 Február 4)

Öt, vagy húsz hozzászólás szükséges?


----------



## Pilcsi (2011 Február 4)

Elvileg 20


----------



## Bubus53 (2011 Február 4)

Pilcsi írta:


> Én egy könyvet szeretnék letölteni, de nem megy


 
Van letöltésvezérlőd? Én már jártam úgy - mert csak egy fájl volt - le akartam tölteni, de nem fértem hozzá sehogy - és ő meg megtalálata!


----------



## Pilcsi (2011 Február 4)

Akkor majd kipróbálom otthon a laptopon, ott van letöltésvezérlő. Ez is egy sima pdf fájl lenne.


----------



## Toxikus (2011 Február 4)

Pilcsi írta:


> Elvileg 20


Köszönöm, akkor még írkálok.


----------



## yvettsz (2011 Február 4)

Megvolt a 20, mégsem enged tölteni( ja, 2007-ben regisztráltam...


----------



## Pilcsi (2011 Február 4)

Hát, ha megnézed az előző hozzászolásokat, állítólag a 20. hozzászólástól számított 48 óra


----------



## mucus78 (2011 Február 4)

Sziasztok!

Ez az első hozzászólásom!


----------



## Pilcsi (2011 Február 4)

Jó hír, mégsem kell 48 óra a 20. után, csak egy kicsit türelmesnek kell lenni, nekem már sikerült!!!!!


----------



## TakácsTünde (2011 Február 4)

*Szia*

:..:


Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg[/QUO
> ÜDV ÉS KÖSZÖNÖM, HOGY KÖZTETEK LEHETEK!Tünde:..:


----------



## veszmano (2011 Február 4)

Sziasztok.Ezzel bekoszontem...Ez az elso hozzaszolasom, es ha jol szamolom akkor meg maradt 19.. remelem osszejon


----------



## kamikz1 (2011 Február 4)

*Első húsz*

Sziasztok!
írjatok gyorsan hogy meglegyen a húsz, aztán gyííííí!


----------



## kamikz1 (2011 Február 4)

már csak 18


----------



## kamikz1 (2011 Február 4)

itt nem lehet egyszerre 18-at küldeni?
maradt 17


----------



## Bubus53 (2011 Február 4)

Sziasztok! Én már irkáltam pár helyre, azt hiszem, ide is. Már elvileg túl vagyok a 20-on, csak épp kedvem van írni!


----------



## Bubus53 (2011 Február 4)

És mi az hogy gyors válasz, meg részletes válasz, tudja valaki?
Ahá, ahogy nézem, itt lehet csatolni hozzá ezt-azt.


----------



## plantum (2011 Február 4)

1valaky írta:


> szuper vagykiss


----------



## plantum (2011 Február 4)

!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## plantum (2011 Február 4)

Szia! Én gyűjtöm a 20-at!


----------



## plantum (2011 Február 4)

:d


melitta írta:


> aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


----------



## plantum (2011 Február 4)

Csak nem?!?


----------



## plantum (2011 Február 4)

Nekem sem sikerül!


----------



## plantum (2011 Február 4)

1


----------



## plantum (2011 Február 4)

2


----------



## plantum (2011 Február 4)

3


----------



## plantum (2011 Február 4)

4


----------



## plantum (2011 Február 4)

5


----------



## plantum (2011 Február 4)

6


----------



## plantum (2011 Február 4)

7


----------



## plantum (2011 Február 4)

8


----------



## plantum (2011 Február 4)

9- nél tartok! Azt hiszem!


----------



## plantum (2011 Február 4)

10


----------



## plantum (2011 Február 4)

11


----------



## plantum (2011 Február 4)

12


----------



## plantum (2011 Február 4)

13


----------



## plantum (2011 Február 4)

14 Vajon most jó?


----------



## ufts11 (2011 Február 4)

q


----------



## ufts11 (2011 Február 4)

2


----------



## ufts11 (2011 Február 4)

3


----------



## ufts11 (2011 Február 4)

4


----------



## ufts11 (2011 Február 4)

5


----------



## ufts11 (2011 Február 4)

6


----------



## ufts11 (2011 Február 4)

7


----------



## ufts11 (2011 Február 4)

8


----------



## ufts11 (2011 Február 4)

9


----------



## ufts11 (2011 Február 4)

10


----------



## ufts11 (2011 Február 4)

11


----------



## ufts11 (2011 Február 4)

12


----------



## ufts11 (2011 Február 4)

13


----------



## ufts11 (2011 Február 4)

14


----------



## ufts11 (2011 Február 4)

15


----------



## ufts11 (2011 Február 4)

16


----------



## ufts11 (2011 Február 4)

17


----------



## ufts11 (2011 Február 4)

18


----------



## ufts11 (2011 Február 4)

19


----------



## ufts11 (2011 Február 4)

20- kíváncsi vagyok


----------



## ufts11 (2011 Február 4)

Ja hogy 20 hozzászólás ÉS 2 nap tagság szükséges...
Na jó kivárom, pedig csak egy ebook-ot szeretnék letölteni 
(Pedig megvan papír alapon csak nyomdai hibás)


----------



## Texex (2011 Február 4)

Üdv!


----------



## Texex (2011 Február 4)

Hát igen jó lenen már talán 15.


----------



## Texex (2011 Február 4)

Hát igen jó lenen már biztos 16.


----------



## Texex (2011 Február 4)

Hát igen jó lenen már lehet mégse 17.


----------



## Texex (2011 Február 4)

Hát igen jó lenen már, közelit 18.


----------



## Texex (2011 Február 4)

Hát igen jó lenne már, nagy korú 19.


----------



## Texex (2011 Február 4)

Hát igen jó lenne már, 20-1 mert elnéztem.


----------



## Texex (2011 Február 4)

Hát igen jó lenne már, itt a 20.


----------



## narmen (2011 Február 4)

Szia Mindenki! A 20 hozzaszolason dolgozom.


----------



## narmen (2011 Február 4)

Ahogy elnezem neked mar megvan a 20!


----------



## narmen (2011 Február 4)

En meg csak hatnal tartok.


----------



## Attila8805 (2011 Február 4)

halihó


----------



## narmen (2011 Február 4)

Ez itt a nyolcadik.


----------



## narmen (2011 Február 4)

Szia Attila8805,
Latom te is ide talaltal!


----------



## narmen (2011 Február 4)

Szia Attila8805,
Latom te is ide talaltal!


----------



## narmen (2011 Február 4)

Akad a rendszer. Az elozo uzenetem ketszer is feltoltodott!


----------



## Tsanya75 (2011 Február 4)

Sziasztok!

Én is megpróbálom begyűjteni azt a 20 hozzászólást.
Szóval nézzünk egy 20 soros verset:

Ady Endre:[SIZE=+2] Az alvó csók-palota[/SIZE] 

Halálon innen, Életen túl,


----------



## Tsanya75 (2011 Február 4)

Csak férfi-ember juthat oda,


----------



## Tsanya75 (2011 Február 4)

Csak szomorú hím juthat oda:


----------



## Tsanya75 (2011 Február 4)

Ködben, homályban alszik, alszik


----------



## Tsanya75 (2011 Február 4)

A csók-palota.


----------



## Tsanya75 (2011 Február 4)

Ezer szobában ezer asszony,


----------



## Tsanya75 (2011 Február 4)

Fehér, szép asszony várva piheg,


----------



## Tsanya75 (2011 Február 4)

Forró, nagy asszony várva piheg


----------



## Tsanya75 (2011 Február 4)

S mint tűzharang, úgy csendül, úgy kong,


----------



## Tsanya75 (2011 Február 4)

Úgy ver a szíved.


----------



## Tsanya75 (2011 Február 4)

Ajtót ajtóra lopva nyitsz ki,


----------



## Tsanya75 (2011 Február 4)

Mindenütt asszony és nyoszolya,


----------



## narmen (2011 Február 4)

Szia Tsanya75! Koszi az alkalmat a tizen.... hozzaszolas begyujtesehez!


----------



## Tsanya75 (2011 Február 4)

Parfüm, tűz, asszony és nyoszolya,


----------



## Tsanya75 (2011 Február 4)

Csók-labirint és ezer asszony


----------



## Tsanya75 (2011 Február 4)

És ezer soha.


----------



## Tsanya75 (2011 Február 4)

Ott fogsz futkosni mindörökké,


----------



## Tsanya75 (2011 Február 4)

Gyáván, vacogva, csóktalanul,


----------



## Tsanya75 (2011 Február 4)

Jégvirágosan, csóktalanul


----------



## Tsanya75 (2011 Február 4)

S barna hajadra a nagy Ősznek


----------



## Tsanya75 (2011 Február 4)

Hóharmata hull.


----------



## narmen (2011 Február 4)

József Attila: Születésnapomra

Harminckét éves lettem én
meglepetés e költemény
csecse, becse


----------



## narmen (2011 Február 4)

Harminckét évem elszelelt
s még havi kétszáz sose telt.


----------



## narmen (2011 Február 4)

Az ám, Hazám!


----------



## narmen (2011 Február 4)

Lehettem volna oktató,
nem ily töltõtoll koptató


----------



## narmen (2011 Február 4)

szegény legény.


----------



## narmen (2011 Február 4)

De nem lettem, mert Szegeden
eltanácsolt az egyetem


----------



## Tsanya75 (2011 Február 4)

narmen írta:


> Szia Tsanya75! Koszi az alkalmat a tizen.... hozzaszolas begyujtesehez!


Nincs mit!


----------



## narmen (2011 Február 4)

fura ura.


----------



## Mandula Petra (2011 Február 4)

sziasztok


----------



## narmen (2011 Február 4)

Innen folytathatja valaki, akinek még hiányzik a 20-ból.


----------



## Mandula Petra (2011 Február 4)

már azt sem találom amit az elöbb írtam.


----------



## Mandula Petra (2011 Február 4)

ma van az tízezerszeres teremtés világnapja


----------



## Mandula Petra (2011 Február 4)

Tudtátok?


----------



## Mandula Petra (2011 Február 4)

megyek a plitvicie tavakhoz


----------



## Mandula Petra (2011 Február 4)

szerintem ezt mindenkinek látnia kéne


----------



## Mandula Petra (2011 Február 4)

a paradicsom része


----------



## Mandula Petra (2011 Február 4)

volt már arra valaki?


----------



## Mandula Petra (2011 Február 4)

1 és a 8 kombinációja a számmisztikában


----------



## Mandula Petra (2011 Február 4)

lezársz egy szakaszt az életedben és kezdődik az új


----------



## padme (2011 Február 4)

padménak - nocsa
áruljátok el: csak úgy lehet szerezni 20 hozzászólást, hogy egyszavas üziket írkálok?!


----------



## Mandula Petra (2011 Február 4)

csuda jó ez az oldal


----------



## Mandula Petra (2011 Február 4)

nem! írhatsz akár kis regényt is.


----------



## Mandula Petra (2011 Február 4)

de nem csak itt hanem bármely fórumon hozzá szólásként is.


----------



## Mandula Petra (2011 Február 4)

ha nem tévedsz el az oldalal rengetegében, mint én


----------



## Mandula Petra (2011 Február 4)

mert annyi minden megtetszet, hogy a végén azt sem tudtam mit hol láttam, hol találom, és hogyan jutok oda vissza


----------



## Mandula Petra (2011 Február 4)

nekem nem sokára meg lesz a húsz.


----------



## Mandula Petra (2011 Február 4)

aztán letölthetem egy nagyon jó könyvet


----------



## Mandula Petra (2011 Február 4)

alig várom


----------



## Mandula Petra (2011 Február 4)

mert könyves boltban már nem kaphatók


----------



## Mandula Petra (2011 Február 4)

meg is van


----------



## llillia (2011 Február 4)

Még van hátra.


----------



## llillia (2011 Február 4)

Még10


----------



## llillia (2011 Február 4)

9


----------



## llillia (2011 Február 4)

még 8


----------



## llillia (2011 Február 4)

Már csak 7


----------



## llillia (2011 Február 4)

6


----------



## llillia (2011 Február 4)

Még 6


----------



## llillia (2011 Február 4)

5


----------



## llillia (2011 Február 4)

4


----------



## llillia (2011 Február 4)

:razz:


----------



## llillia (2011 Február 4)

Mindjárt megvan


----------



## llillia (2011 Február 4)

Juhéééé


----------



## cassia (2011 Február 4)

üdv


----------



## cassia (2011 Február 4)

talán fél nyolc előtt
egy csütörtök délelőtt


----------



## cassia (2011 Február 4)

leszállt egy űrhajó a Mechwart téren


----------



## cassia (2011 Február 4)

kicsit füstölt,picit égett


----------



## cassia (2011 Február 4)

és bár úgy ahogy kinézett
látszott nem volt túl könnyű útja


----------



## cassia (2011 Február 4)

lalalalalalalala


----------



## cassia (2011 Február 4)

ahhoz hogy olvashassak előbb irnom kell


----------



## cassia (2011 Február 4)

de nincs egy értelmes gondolat se a fejemben


----------



## cassia (2011 Február 4)

azonban.....


----------



## cassia (2011 Február 4)

épp megvan a fele


----------



## cassia (2011 Február 4)

mi van???


----------



## cassia (2011 Február 4)

ja semmi


----------



## cassia (2011 Február 4)

de szaporodik


----------



## cassia (2011 Február 4)

bla bla blaaaa


----------



## cassia (2011 Február 4)

ton a lud atus


----------



## cassia (2011 Február 4)

vissaus megatus


----------



## cassia (2011 Február 4)

visszaszámlálás indult


----------



## cassia (2011 Február 4)

jól elvagyok


----------



## cassia (2011 Február 4)

csak beadhattak nekem valami fogalmazásgátlót


----------



## cassia (2011 Február 4)

nah ihajcsuhaj


----------



## cassia (2011 Február 4)

naaa megvan a két nap meg a 20 coment is mégis aszongya fityiszt az orromra


----------



## EEva55 (2011 Február 4)

*üdvözlés*

Sikerült regisztrálnom, hurrá!


----------



## kari61 (2011 Február 4)

001


----------



## kari61 (2011 Február 4)

002


----------



## kari61 (2011 Február 4)

003


----------



## kari61 (2011 Február 4)

004


----------



## EEva55 (2011 Február 4)

*remény*

Remélem, hogy hamar sikerül néhány mekem tetsző dologhoz hozzájutni!


----------



## kari61 (2011 Február 4)

vagyok 5


----------



## kari61 (2011 Február 4)

sok sikert 6


----------



## EEva55 (2011 Február 4)

*első*

elkészülni


----------



## EEva55 (2011 Február 4)

vigyázz!


----------



## EEva55 (2011 Február 4)

*kettő*

kész


----------



## EEva55 (2011 Február 4)

Rajt!


----------



## kari61 (2011 Február 4)

Listám lassan elkészült.6


----------



## EEva55 (2011 Február 4)

sok sikert!


----------



## EEva55 (2011 Február 4)

jó neked


----------



## kari61 (2011 Február 4)

köszönöm, neked nincsen listád?


----------



## EEva55 (2011 Február 4)

alig várom


----------



## EEva55 (2011 Február 4)

még nincs


----------



## EEva55 (2011 Február 4)

Milyen listád van,


----------



## kari61 (2011 Február 4)

jól sikerült?


----------



## EEva55 (2011 Február 4)

Először jó lenne elérni a 20 hozzászólást


----------



## kari61 (2011 Február 4)

zenei alapok.


----------



## kari61 (2011 Február 4)

most éppen arra törekszem 8.


----------



## EEva55 (2011 Február 4)

már a fele megvan


----------



## EEva55 (2011 Február 4)

Én is hamar el akarom érni


----------



## kari61 (2011 Február 4)

ha minden igaz én is a felénél vagyok


----------



## EEva55 (2011 Február 4)

Remélem mindjárt meglesz


----------



## kari61 (2011 Február 4)

ha tudunk beszélgetni akkor gyorsabban el tudjuk érni a büvös 20 ast


----------



## kari61 (2011 Február 4)

már nem sok van hátra


----------



## EEva55 (2011 Február 4)

miért kell 48 órát várni?


----------



## kari61 (2011 Február 4)

ez a szabály


----------



## EEva55 (2011 Február 4)

Gyere siessünk,!hihi


----------



## kari61 (2011 Február 4)

mennyinél tartasz?


----------



## EEva55 (2011 Február 4)

Tudom, hogy ez a szabály,csak beszélgetek.


----------



## EEva55 (2011 Február 4)

Ez a19.üzenet. Neked pedig a 20. lesz?


----------



## hkatica (2011 Február 4)

sziasztok


----------



## EEva55 (2011 Február 4)

az oldalsávban számolva számít, ugye?


----------



## EEva55 (2011 Február 4)

Szia!


----------



## EEva55 (2011 Február 4)

Naaaaaaaaa, ne hagyjatok itt!


----------



## EEva55 (2011 Február 4)

Hát itt maradtam mégis, egyedül a szoba közepén!


----------



## kari61 (2011 Február 4)

én úgy tudom hogy a hasznos számi.


----------



## kari61 (2011 Február 4)

nem hagyunk


----------



## kari61 (2011 Február 4)

köszönöm a segítséget még vagyok


----------



## Rozs77 (2011 Február 4)

sziasztok


----------



## Rozs77 (2011 Február 4)

5


----------



## Rozs77 (2011 Február 4)

6


----------



## Rozs77 (2011 Február 4)

7


----------



## Rozs77 (2011 Február 4)

8


----------



## Rozs77 (2011 Február 4)

9


----------



## madottati (2011 Február 4)

*haho*

Sziasztok! Üdv itt!


----------



## madottati (2011 Február 4)

2


----------



## Rozs77 (2011 Február 4)

10


----------



## Rozs77 (2011 Február 4)

11


----------



## Rozs77 (2011 Február 4)

12


----------



## Rozs77 (2011 Február 4)

13


----------



## Rozs77 (2011 Február 4)

14


----------



## Rozs77 (2011 Február 4)

15


----------



## Rozs77 (2011 Február 4)

16


----------



## madottati (2011 Február 4)

3


----------



## Rozs77 (2011 Február 4)

17


----------



## Rozs77 (2011 Február 4)

18


----------



## kari61 (2011 Február 4)

ha-ha


----------



## Rozs77 (2011 Február 4)

19


----------



## madottati (2011 Február 4)

4


----------



## Rozs77 (2011 Február 4)

20


----------



## Rozs77 (2011 Február 4)

köszönöm


----------



## madottati (2011 Február 4)

5


----------



## madottati (2011 Február 4)

6


----------



## madottati (2011 Február 4)

7


----------



## madottati (2011 Február 4)

8


----------



## kari61 (2011 Február 4)

sziasztok


----------



## madottati (2011 Február 4)

9


----------



## madottati (2011 Február 4)

10


----------



## madottati (2011 Február 4)

11


----------



## madottati (2011 Február 4)

12


----------



## madottati (2011 Február 4)

13


----------



## madottati (2011 Február 4)

14


----------



## madottati (2011 Február 4)

15


----------



## madottati (2011 Február 4)

16


----------



## madottati (2011 Február 4)

17


----------



## madottati (2011 Február 4)

18


----------



## madottati (2011 Február 4)

19


----------



## madottati (2011 Február 4)

20 és köszi


----------



## madottati (2011 Február 4)

21 lenne?


----------



## eszjcs (2011 Február 4)

*hy*

hy


Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


----------



## eszjcs (2011 Február 4)

hogy? üzenet?


----------



## eszjcs (2011 Február 4)

Ontario? klassz!


----------



## ladie1 (2011 Február 4)

Mi értelme ennek a 20 hozzászólásnak?


----------



## ladie1 (2011 Február 4)

Kényszer...


----------



## aszter50 (2011 Február 4)

Nagyon segítőkész vagy, amit Én is Köszönök
Neked!!


----------



## meditate (2011 Február 5)

jelen


----------



## Devilkee (2011 Február 5)

1.hello


----------



## Devilkee (2011 Február 5)

2. hello


----------



## Devilkee (2011 Február 5)

3.hello


----------



## Devilkee (2011 Február 5)

4. hello


----------



## Devilkee (2011 Február 5)

5. hello


----------



## Devilkee (2011 Február 5)

6. hello


----------



## Devilkee (2011 Február 5)

7. hello


----------



## Devilkee (2011 Február 5)

8. hello


----------



## Devilkee (2011 Február 5)

9. hello


----------



## Devilkee (2011 Február 5)

10. hello


----------



## Devilkee (2011 Február 5)

11. hello


----------



## Devilkee (2011 Február 5)

12. hello


----------



## Devilkee (2011 Február 5)

13. hello


----------



## Devilkee (2011 Február 5)

14. hello


----------



## Devilkee (2011 Február 5)

15. hello


----------



## Devilkee (2011 Február 5)

16. hello


----------



## Devilkee (2011 Február 5)

17. hello


----------



## Devilkee (2011 Február 5)

18. hello


----------



## Devilkee (2011 Február 5)

19. hello


----------



## Devilkee (2011 Február 5)

20. hello


----------



## Devilkee (2011 Február 5)

21. hello


----------



## kovan (2011 Február 5)

1 hi


----------



## kovan (2011 Február 5)

2


----------



## kovan (2011 Február 5)

3


----------



## kovan (2011 Február 5)

4


----------



## kovan (2011 Február 5)

5


----------



## kovan (2011 Február 5)

6


----------



## kovan (2011 Február 5)

7


----------



## kovan (2011 Február 5)

8


----------



## kovan (2011 Február 5)

9


----------



## kovan (2011 Február 5)

10


----------



## kovan (2011 Február 5)

11


----------



## kovan (2011 Február 5)

12


----------



## kovan (2011 Február 5)

13


----------



## kovan (2011 Február 5)

14


----------



## kovan (2011 Február 5)

15


----------



## kovan (2011 Február 5)

16


----------



## kovan (2011 Február 5)

17


----------



## kovan (2011 Február 5)

18


----------



## kovan (2011 Február 5)

19


----------



## kovan (2011 Február 5)

20


----------



## kovan (2011 Február 5)

Na, még 1


----------



## Szibaba (2011 Február 5)

Szép reggelt mindenkinek)


----------



## Szibaba (2011 Február 5)

Töltögetnék-de még sok sok hozzászólás kell hozzá..


----------



## Szibaba (2011 Február 5)

Így hát irogatok--


----------



## Szibaba (2011 Február 5)

Kicsi lányom meg nyúúúúz-anya nyomtass vmi jót nekem


----------



## Szibaba (2011 Február 5)

Nyomtatnék de neem tudok még((


----------



## Szibaba (2011 Február 5)

hmm


----------



## Szibaba (2011 Február 5)

Miért kell ennyire bonyolítani ezt??


----------



## lacatoth (2011 Február 5)

jo hogy letezik ilyen oldal is.


----------



## Jagmatek (2011 Február 5)

*1*

Üdvözlök mindenkit !


----------



## Jagmatek (2011 Február 5)

2. Üdvözlök mindenkit !


----------



## Jagmatek (2011 Február 5)

3.Üdvözlök mindenkit !


----------



## Jagmatek (2011 Február 5)

4.Üdvözlök mindenkit !


----------



## Jagmatek (2011 Február 5)

5.Üdvözlök mindenkit !


----------



## Jagmatek (2011 Február 5)

6.Üdvözlök mindenkit !


----------



## Jagmatek (2011 Február 5)

7.Üdvözlök mindenkit !


----------



## Jagmatek (2011 Február 5)

8.Üdvözlök mindenkit !


----------



## Jagmatek (2011 Február 5)

9.Üdvözlök mindenkit !


----------



## Jagmatek (2011 Február 5)

10.Üdvözlök mindenkit !


----------



## Jagmatek (2011 Február 5)

11.Üdvözlök mindenkit !


----------



## Jagmatek (2011 Február 5)

12.Üdvözlök mindenkit !


----------



## Jagmatek (2011 Február 5)

13.Üdvözlök mindenkit !


----------



## Jagmatek (2011 Február 5)

14.Üdvözlök mindenkit !


----------



## Jagmatek (2011 Február 5)

15.Üdvözlök mindenkit !


----------



## Jagmatek (2011 Február 5)

16.Üdvözlök mindenkit !


----------



## Jagmatek (2011 Február 5)

17.Üdvözlök mindenkit !


----------



## Jagmatek (2011 Február 5)

18.Üdvözlök mindenkit !


----------



## Jagmatek (2011 Február 5)

19.Üdvözlök mindenkit !


----------



## Jagmatek (2011 Február 5)

20.Üdvözlök mindenkit !


----------



## Jagmatek (2011 Február 5)

21.Üdvözlök mindenkit !


----------



## Jagmatek (2011 Február 5)

22.Üdvözlök mindenkit !


----------



## Jagmatek (2011 Február 5)

23. Üdv.


----------



## kovyhuna (2011 Február 5)

Sziasztok.
1/20


----------



## kovyhuna (2011 Február 5)

Sziasztok.
2/20


----------



## kovyhuna (2011 Február 5)

3/20


----------



## kovyhuna (2011 Február 5)

4/20


----------



## kovyhuna (2011 Február 5)

5/20


----------



## kovyhuna (2011 Február 5)

6/20


----------



## kovyhuna (2011 Február 5)

7/20


----------



## kovyhuna (2011 Február 5)

8/20


----------



## uterus (2011 Február 5)

*helló*

ittvagyok énis


----------



## kovyhuna (2011 Február 5)

szia uterus
8/20


----------



## kovyhuna (2011 Február 5)

9/20


----------



## kovyhuna (2011 Február 5)

10/20


----------



## kovyhuna (2011 Február 5)

11/20


----------



## kovyhuna (2011 Február 5)

12/20


----------



## kovyhuna (2011 Február 5)

13/20


----------



## kovyhuna (2011 Február 5)

14/20


----------



## kovyhuna (2011 Február 5)

15/20


----------



## kovyhuna (2011 Február 5)

16/20


----------



## kovyhuna (2011 Február 5)

17/20


----------



## kovyhuna (2011 Február 5)

18/20


----------



## tamassd (2011 Február 5)

1/20


----------



## kovyhuna (2011 Február 5)

köszönöm


----------



## tamassd (2011 Február 5)

10/20


----------



## tamassd (2011 Február 5)

12/20


----------



## kovyhuna (2011 Február 5)

szia tamassd


----------



## otto56 (2011 Február 5)

1 csoki


----------



## otto56 (2011 Február 5)

2 csoki


----------



## otto56 (2011 Február 5)

3 csoki


----------



## otto56 (2011 Február 5)

4 csoki


----------



## otto56 (2011 Február 5)

5 csoki


----------



## otto56 (2011 Február 5)

6 csoki


----------



## otto56 (2011 Február 5)

7 csoki


----------



## otto56 (2011 Február 5)

10 csoki


----------



## otto56 (2011 Február 5)

16 csoki


----------



## otto56 (2011 Február 5)

8 csoki


----------



## otto56 (2011 Február 5)

9 csoki


----------



## tamassd (2011 Február 5)

14/20


----------



## otto56 (2011 Február 5)

elvesztettem a fonalt aszóval sok csoki xD


----------



## bobe1957 (2011 Február 5)

*bejelentkezes*

udvozlet mindenkinek,

en is csak szeretnek bejelentkezni

meg csak most nezek korul, hogy milyen temak is vannak

erzsi


----------



## otto56 (2011 Február 5)

rengeteg csoki


----------



## otto56 (2011 Február 5)

még 1 csoki
szia erzsi


----------



## otto56 (2011 Február 5)

még több csoki


----------



## tamassd (2011 Február 5)

17 ebook


----------



## otto56 (2011 Február 5)

csoki csoki


----------



## otto56 (2011 Február 5)

hát már unom :/


----------



## tamassd (2011 Február 5)

19 ebook


----------



## otto56 (2011 Február 5)

ja


----------



## otto56 (2011 Február 5)

grrr


----------



## tamassd (2011 Február 5)

es grr grrr


----------



## otto56 (2011 Február 5)

hallihóó


----------



## mantus (2011 Február 5)

érdekes, hogy nekem már megvoltak a hozzá szólásaim


----------



## mantus (2011 Február 5)

és most újból kell gyűjtenem


----------



## mantus (2011 Február 5)

sebaj


----------



## mantus (2011 Február 5)

4


----------



## mantus (2011 Február 5)

5


----------



## mantus (2011 Február 5)

6


----------



## mantus (2011 Február 5)

7


----------



## gobei (2011 Február 5)

*20hoz*

Ha a kacsa nem tud úszni nem a víz a hülye!


----------



## gobei (2011 Február 5)

Azért hívják "Menstruáció Előtti Feszültségnek", mert a kergemarhakór már foglalt volt.


----------



## gobei (2011 Február 5)

Ha felveszem a fejhallgatót, miért nem a fejemet hallom?


----------



## gobei (2011 Február 5)

Az különbözteti meg a darazsat a méhtől, hogy a darázs nem gyűjti a vasat


----------



## gobei (2011 Február 5)

A stressz az, amikor üvöltve ébredsz fel, aztán rájössz, hogy nem is aludtál.


----------



## gobei (2011 Február 5)

A hangszínt hanglétráról festik a hangfalra?


----------



## gobei (2011 Február 5)

Tegnap én osztottam a segélycsomagokat Afganisztánban, de elegem van belőle, ossza ma bin Laden.


----------



## gobei (2011 Február 5)

Aki egész életét a sátor tetején töltötte, annak Sátoraljaújhely


----------



## gobei (2011 Február 5)

Már látom a fényt az alagút végén ..... de miért dudál?


----------



## gobei (2011 Február 5)

A lepényhal először, a reményhal meg utoljára!


----------



## gobei (2011 Február 5)

Előttem áll az élet, és én nem látok tőle semmit!


----------



## gobei (2011 Február 5)

Az élet olyan tragikus: az egyik nap még itt van az ember, másnap meg szintén.


----------



## gobei (2011 Február 5)

Az állatvédők azért vannak a szőrmebundák és nem a bőrkabátok ellen, mert könnyebb idős hölgyeket molesztálni, mint a Pokol Angyalait.


----------



## gobei (2011 Február 5)

Borban az igazság


----------



## gobei (2011 Február 5)

A vakok közt félszemű a király.


----------



## gobei (2011 Február 5)

egészséges mint a makkom


----------



## gobei (2011 Február 5)

ahogy eszik úgy puffad


----------



## gobei (2011 Február 5)

keveri a szezont a fallosszal


----------



## gobei (2011 Február 5)

nyugalom a hosszú élet ritka


----------



## gobei (2011 Február 5)

eb ura fakó józsef császár nem király


----------



## Victhehunter (2011 Február 5)

*Sziasztok*

Új felhasználó vagyok, tehár 1.


----------



## Victhehunter (2011 Február 5)

*2.*

és 2


----------



## Victhehunter (2011 Február 5)

*3*

és 3.


----------



## Victhehunter (2011 Február 5)

empíriókriticizmus


----------



## Victhehunter (2011 Február 5)

megszentségteleníthetetlenségeskedéseitekért.


----------



## Intentwork (2011 Február 5)

Új tag vagyok , az itt található karaoke dalokat le lehet tölteni ????


----------



## Victhehunter (2011 Február 5)

Te tedded-e


----------



## Victhehunter (2011 Február 5)

tetetett tettet,


----------



## Intentwork (2011 Február 5)

Illetve kérdésem, lehet -e kérni dalokat ???


----------



## Victhehunter (2011 Február 5)

tetetett tettek tetetett


----------



## Victhehunter (2011 Február 5)

tetett tettese TE!


----------



## Victhehunter (2011 Február 5)

Ez még csak az x-dik comment


----------



## Victhehunter (2011 Február 5)

Phúúú.


----------



## Victhehunter (2011 Február 5)

Phíííí.


----------



## Victhehunter (2011 Február 5)

Egy Harleys férfi motorozott a Californiai tengerpart mentén, amikor
váratlanul egy felhő került a feje felé és egy mennydörgő hang szólalt
meg:
- Mivel te mindig hűséges voltál hozzám teljesítem egy kívánságodat.
A motoros lehúzódott az úttest szélére és így válaszolt:
- Építsél nekem egy hidat California és Hawaii közé, hogy bármikor
átugorhassak a szigetre.
Az Úr így szólt:
-A te kérésed igencsak anyagi dolgokra épül., gondold el, mekkora
létesítmény lenne. Az óceán aljára levinni a tartó oszlopokat, és az a
rengeteg beton, aszfalt és acél. Természetfeletti dolognak vélnék. Én
meg tudnám csinálni, de még nekem is nehéz lenne. Gondolkodj egy
kicsit, hátha eszedbe jut valami más amivel az egész emberiség jövőjét
tudnád elősegíteni.
A motoros elég sokáig gondolkodott, végül így szólt:
- Uram! Azt kívánom hogy minden férfi megérthesse az asszonyokat.
Tudni szeretném, hogy mire gondolnak mit éreznek legbelül, amikor csak
némán néznek rám, vagy amikor sírnak, amikor nevetnek, vagy amikor
rosszat mondok.. És hogy hogyan tudnám a nőket boldoggá,
kiegyensúlyozottá tenni. Erre az Úr így válaszolt:
- Mond fiam, hány sávot akarsz a hídon?


----------



## Victhehunter (2011 Február 5)

10-en x.


----------



## Victhehunter (2011 Február 5)

15


----------



## Victhehunter (2011 Február 5)

16


----------



## Victhehunter (2011 Február 5)

17


----------



## Victhehunter (2011 Február 5)

18


----------



## Victhehunter (2011 Február 5)

utolsó előtti


----------



## Victhehunter (2011 Február 5)

itt a vége.


----------



## Victhehunter (2011 Február 5)

és a ráadás


----------



## Csillucs86 (2011 Február 5)

Hát egy, és nem értem...


----------



## Csillucs86 (2011 Február 5)

kettő, még pedig azt, hogy januárban regisztráltam és letelt a két nap


----------



## Csillucs86 (2011 Február 5)

három, a párom január elején regisztrál, egy hónap is eltelt, nem két nap


----------



## Csillucs86 (2011 Február 5)

négy, egyikünknek sem működik, így számozok innentől és köszönöm a lehetőséget


----------



## Csillucs86 (2011 Február 5)

5


----------



## fero4 (2011 Február 5)

kösz


----------



## fero4 (2011 Február 5)

nem tudom miröl irjak uj vagyok!


----------



## fero4 (2011 Február 5)

ugy irtatok szamolni is lehet


----------



## fero4 (2011 Február 5)

szamolok


----------



## fero4 (2011 Február 5)

1


----------



## fero4 (2011 Február 5)

2


----------



## fero4 (2011 Február 5)

3


----------



## fero4 (2011 Február 5)

4


----------



## fero4 (2011 Február 5)

eddig 8


----------



## fero4 (2011 Február 5)

nem tudom lehet igy


----------



## fero4 (2011 Február 5)

mindegy miröl irok


----------



## fero4 (2011 Február 5)

9


----------



## fero4 (2011 Február 5)

10


----------



## fero4 (2011 Február 5)

szinti stilust keresek


----------



## fero4 (2011 Február 5)

casio 800ctk ra


----------



## fero4 (2011 Február 5)

11


----------



## fero4 (2011 Február 5)

meg 4 van hatra


----------



## fero4 (2011 Február 5)

12


----------



## fero4 (2011 Február 5)

most vettem a casiot es nem nagyon ertek hozza


----------



## fero4 (2011 Február 5)

20


----------



## mantus (2011 Február 5)

8


----------



## mantus (2011 Február 5)

9


----------



## mantus (2011 Február 5)

10


----------



## korosikati (2011 Február 5)

*Köszönet*

Köszönöm a lehetőséget!


----------



## mantus (2011 Február 5)

11


----------



## mantus (2011 Február 5)

12


----------



## korosikati (2011 Február 5)

Szeretnék


----------



## korosikati (2011 Február 5)

egy


----------



## Csillucs86 (2011 Február 5)

6


----------



## mantus (2011 Február 5)

13


----------



## Csillucs86 (2011 Február 5)

7


----------



## mantus (2011 Február 5)

14


----------



## Csillucs86 (2011 Február 5)

8


----------



## Csillucs86 (2011 Február 5)

9


----------



## Csillucs86 (2011 Február 5)

10, a fele megvan, de már unom...


----------



## mantus (2011 Február 5)

15


----------



## Csillucs86 (2011 Február 5)

11


----------



## arturr (2011 Február 5)

20


----------



## Csillucs86 (2011 Február 5)

12


----------



## arturr (2011 Február 5)

19


----------



## mantus (2011 Február 5)

16


----------



## Csillucs86 (2011 Február 5)

13


----------



## arturr (2011 Február 5)

18


----------



## Csillucs86 (2011 Február 5)

14


----------



## mantus (2011 Február 5)

17


----------



## Csillucs86 (2011 Február 5)

15


----------



## mantus (2011 Február 5)

18


----------



## Csillucs86 (2011 Február 5)

16


----------



## Csillucs86 (2011 Február 5)

17


----------



## arturr (2011 Február 5)

17


----------



## Csillucs86 (2011 Február 5)

18


----------



## arturr (2011 Február 5)

16


----------



## Csillucs86 (2011 Február 5)

19


----------



## arturr (2011 Február 5)

15


----------



## mantus (2011 Február 5)

19


----------



## Csillucs86 (2011 Február 5)

20 kész


----------



## arturr (2011 Február 5)

14


----------



## arturr (2011 Február 5)

13


----------



## Csillucs86 (2011 Február 5)

egy ráadás


----------



## arturr (2011 Február 5)

12


----------



## mantus (2011 Február 5)

20


----------



## arturr (2011 Február 5)

11


----------



## arturr (2011 Február 5)

10


----------



## arturr (2011 Február 5)

9


----------



## arturr (2011 Február 5)

8


----------



## arturr (2011 Február 5)

7


----------



## mantus (2011 Február 5)

21


----------



## arturr (2011 Február 5)

6


----------



## arturr (2011 Február 5)

5


----------



## arturr (2011 Február 5)

4


----------



## arturr (2011 Február 5)

3


----------



## arturr (2011 Február 5)

2


----------



## Zotyika (2011 Február 5)

Transmision Vamp - Baby I don't care


----------



## arturr (2011 Február 5)

1


----------



## ozsdola (2011 Február 5)

köszönöm


----------



## dodolle (2011 Február 5)

hát itt


----------



## arturr (2011 Február 5)

kész


----------



## boszy (2011 Február 5)

*a*

a


----------



## dodolle (2011 Február 5)

megint 2


----------



## boszy (2011 Február 5)

jaja


----------



## boszy (2011 Február 5)

m


----------



## dodolle (2011 Február 5)

3


----------



## boszy (2011 Február 5)

h


----------



## boszy (2011 Február 5)

5


----------



## boszy (2011 Február 5)

6


----------



## dodolle (2011 Február 5)

4


----------



## boszy (2011 Február 5)

7


----------



## boszy (2011 Február 5)

8


----------



## dodolle (2011 Február 5)

5


----------



## boszy (2011 Február 5)

9


----------



## boszy (2011 Február 5)

10


----------



## dodolle (2011 Február 5)

6


----------



## boszy (2011 Február 5)

11


----------



## boszy (2011 Február 5)

12


----------



## boszy (2011 Február 5)

13


----------



## boszy (2011 Február 5)

14


----------



## dodolle (2011 Február 5)

7


----------



## boszy (2011 Február 5)

15


----------



## boszy (2011 Február 5)

16


----------



## dodolle (2011 Február 5)

8


----------



## boszy (2011 Február 5)

17


----------



## dodolle (2011 Február 5)

9


----------



## boszy (2011 Február 5)

18


----------



## dodolle (2011 Február 5)

10


----------



## boszy (2011 Február 5)

19


----------



## dodolle (2011 Február 5)

11


----------



## boszy (2011 Február 5)

20


----------



## dodolle (2011 Február 5)

12


----------



## boszy (2011 Február 5)

21


----------



## dodolle (2011 Február 5)

13


----------



## dodolle (2011 Február 5)

14


----------



## dodolle (2011 Február 5)

15


----------



## resetbot (2011 Február 5)

*no*

1


----------



## dodolle (2011 Február 5)

16


----------



## dodolle (2011 Február 5)

17


----------



## dodolle (2011 Február 5)

18


----------



## dodolle (2011 Február 5)

19


----------



## dodolle (2011 Február 5)

nna végre


----------



## dodolle (2011 Február 5)

nna még1


----------



## veszmano (2011 Február 5)

Hello.Udvozlok mindenkit


----------



## rozsa78 (2011 Február 5)

Köszöntök minden kedves kézimunkázni szeretőt!


----------



## fannibebi (2011 Február 5)

oké köszi


----------



## fannibebi (2011 Február 5)

üdv


----------



## fannibebi (2011 Február 5)

én is üdvözöllek téged ezen az oldalon


----------



## fannibebi (2011 Február 5)

16


----------



## fannibebi (2011 Február 5)

én is és én sem


----------



## fannibebi (2011 Február 5)

oké köszi a segítséget


----------



## egretta (2011 Február 5)

sziasztok


----------



## fannibebi (2011 Február 5)

én is


----------



## fannibebi (2011 Február 5)

szia


----------



## egretta (2011 Február 5)

1


----------



## egretta (2011 Február 5)

jobb híján számolok egy kicsit......2


----------



## fannibebi (2011 Február 5)

még csak 9


----------



## fannibebi (2011 Február 5)

vannak itt békés megyeiek???


----------



## egretta (2011 Február 5)

3


----------



## fannibebi (2011 Február 5)

hellóka mindenkinek!!!


----------



## egretta (2011 Február 5)

4


----------



## fannibebi (2011 Február 5)

Jó pihenést mindenkinek


----------



## fannibebi (2011 Február 5)

Nem tud valaki olcsón , vagy kölcsönbe scooby doo jelmezt?? 128-as méretben


----------



## egretta (2011 Február 5)

köszi, neked is jó pihenést kívánok


----------



## fannibebi (2011 Február 5)

mi legyen a jövőheti heti tervemben az oviba??


----------



## egretta (2011 Február 5)

nem


----------



## egretta (2011 Február 5)

óvónő vagy, vagy gyakorlaton vagy???


----------



## fannibebi (2011 Február 5)

Mikor lesz már tavasz?????????


----------



## fannibebi (2011 Február 5)

egretta írta:


> óvónő vagy, vagy gyakorlaton vagy???


 Óvónő vagyok, de most teljese le vagyok eresztve, semmi okos ötletem nincs.


----------



## fannibebi (2011 Február 5)

valami jó kreatív ötlete van valakinek bármilyen témában???
Minden érdekel


----------



## fannibebi (2011 Február 5)

Már csak 3, és mindenhez hozzáférhetek


----------



## egretta (2011 Február 5)

nem tudom hol jártam a számolásba


----------



## egretta (2011 Február 5)

mi volt az előző héten a téma?


----------



## egretta (2011 Február 5)

ja és melyik csoportba vagy???


----------



## fannibebi (2011 Február 5)

Mitől ropogós a gofri??


----------



## fannibebi (2011 Február 5)

Vegyes csoportban, tehát mindhárom korosztályra kell terveznem


----------



## egretta (2011 Február 5)

a farsangi népszokások, álarcozás már egy picit elcsépelt, bár a kiscsoportosok biztosan örülnek neki.
A tavasz várás még egy kicsit korai, inkább majd február vége felé lesz aktuális.
A környezet+természetvédelem az mindig aktuális, bár ilyenkor az egyetlen amit kézzel foghatóan csinálni lehet az a madáretetés, és persze a kicsik nem igazán értik meg miről is van szó.


----------



## egretta (2011 Február 5)

ha nagyvárosban vagy, akkor jó lehet az ismerd meg a környezetedet(állatok, növények), mert a mai gyerekek szinte semmit sem tudnak az élővilágról.
Bár ha kisvárosban, vagy ne agy isten faluban vagytok, akkor lehetne szervezni távcsöves madármegfigyelést is, azt biztosan élveznék.


----------



## fannibebi (2011 Február 5)

Testünk témakörét dolgoztuk fel.
Most erősen gondolkodom: egészség-betegség témában
Te is óvónő vagy??


----------



## egretta (2011 Február 5)

egyébként nekem olyan bárgyúnak és kicsit bugyutának tűnik, hogy kell a letöltésekhez 20 hozzászólás, na meg a 48 óra még pluszba


----------



## egretta (2011 Február 5)

hál istennek nem, mert nem jött be a téma, viszont pedagógia szakon végzetem a szakközép suliba, annyi nekem pont elég volt az oviból.....


----------



## egretta (2011 Február 5)

az tök jó téma lenne, vedd fel a kapcsolatot a környéketeken dolgozó védőnővel és hívd meg előadást tartani. Vagy csinálhatsz egészség hetet is(táplálkozás, betegségek, megelőzés..stb)


----------



## fannibebi (2011 Február 5)

Valami hasonlóra gondoltam, csak mi a mentőállomásra mennénk, ha beengednek bennünket. egészséges táplálkozás, téli betegségek, megelőzés


----------



## Ballantines (2011 Február 5)

1


----------



## egretta (2011 Február 5)

csináljatok minden napra más-más napot(pl. tejnap-miért fontosak a tejtermékek, vitaminnap-gyümölcsök és zöldségek, fogápolási nap-fogak egészségének megőrzése, ruházkodás-réteges öltözködés fontossága stb)És ehhez kapcsolódóan beszélgetések, rajzolás, tabló készítés. Tajtermékek előállítása, zöldségek+gyümölcsök "vizsgálata"- a magból hogyan lesz termés- a termés vizsgálata, szerkezete, belseje. melyikbe milyen vitamin van.


----------



## Ballantines (2011 Február 5)

2


----------



## Ballantines (2011 Február 5)

3


----------



## egretta (2011 Február 5)

ja és persze a testi hiegénia, erről is lehet egy csomót mesélni, és ehhez hozzá lehet kapcsolni a betegségeket


----------



## Ballantines (2011 Február 5)




----------



## Ballantines (2011 Február 5)




----------



## Ballantines (2011 Február 5)




----------



## egretta (2011 Február 5)

Látom más is számol)))))


----------



## Ballantines (2011 Február 5)




----------



## Nagy Szabi (2011 Február 5)

*Üdvözlet*

A világ túl kicsi ahhoz, hogy a "többiekkel" ne foglalkozzunk.

A "többiek" mindenkinek más-más embereket jelentenek, de csak úgy egyedül a lét nem tét.

Üdvözlök mindenkit aki a közösségi oldalon előfordul, légyen bárhol. 

Nagy Szabi - Székesfehérvár


----------



## sanci54miami (2011 Február 5)

nem tudok mit hozzászólni,csak böngészek és böngészek...


----------



## egretta (2011 Február 5)

remélem tudtam segíteni a jövőheti tervezésben....most már megyek


----------



## egretta (2011 Február 5)

mindenkinek további jó számolgatást, kellemes időtöltést


----------



## fszilvia99 (2011 Február 5)

Helló mindenki!


----------



## fszilvia99 (2011 Február 5)

Sziasztok!10éves kisfiamnak keresek szavalóversenyre vicces és vidám verset.Ha tudtok segíteni megköszönöm!


----------



## Nagy Szabi (2011 Február 5)

A Böngészés az ember kíváncsiságának szomjoltó szere, ahogy látom mindenki él vele.


----------



## Nagy Szabi (2011 Február 5)

Itt ezen topikban mindenki csak irkál, a letöltéshez kellő hozzászólást firkál.


----------



## Nagy Szabi (2011 Február 5)

Írhatnék én bármit ide, szépet, okosat, bölcset.
De ha nincs ki meghallja , mit érek én véle.


----------



## Nagy Szabi (2011 Február 5)

Szakmám nézve védem a hont, csak ne lenne véle annyi gond.


----------



## Nagy Szabi (2011 Február 5)

Nevemhez hűen nagy a család, csak a nemi arányokkal van némi csalárd.


----------



## sheela75 (2011 Február 5)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


Szia!
Uj tag vagyok és igen, szeretném a 20 hozzászolást minél elöbb összeszedni. Köszi!


----------



## Nagy Szabi (2011 Február 5)

Lehár után szabadon, a családban a lányok száma 3.


----------



## fszilvia99 (2011 Február 5)

Épp most regisztrálta....


----------



## fszilvia99 (2011 Február 5)

Hali mindenkinek!


----------



## fszilvia99 (2011 Február 5)

Új tag vagyok és igen, szeretném a 20 hozzászólást minél előbb összeszedni. Köszi!:smile:


----------



## Nagy Szabi (2011 Február 5)

Hogy hozzászólásaim száma nőjön, írom máris, rögtön.


----------



## fszilvia99 (2011 Február 5)

Szia én is a 20-re gyúrok,segíts! Köszi!


----------



## Ballantines (2011 Február 5)




----------



## fszilvia99 (2011 Február 5)

Sziasztok!10éves kisfiamnak keresek szavalóversenyre vicces és vidám verset.Ha tudtok segíteni megköszönöm!


----------



## Ballantines (2011 Február 5)




----------



## Nagy Szabi (2011 Február 5)

A sors keze milyen furcsa, mindenkinek oszt valamit pluszba. Ki ezen plusszal boldogulni képes, élete nem lesz üres.


----------



## Ballantines (2011 Február 5)

:smile::smile::smile::smile::smile::smile::smile:
:smile::smile:


----------



## Nagy Szabi (2011 Február 5)

A hozzászólások olykor be- (bele-) leszólások és úgy gondolom, hogy tükrözik a hozzászólót. Ki így , ki úgy gyűjtöget.


----------



## Ballantines (2011 Február 5)




----------



## Ballantines (2011 Február 5)




----------



## Nagy Szabi (2011 Február 5)

Valóban, jelen állapot szerint én is 20-ra gyűjtök, de ha már leülök valami értelmeset ütök.


----------



## Ballantines (2011 Február 5)

:smile::smile::smile::smile::smile::smile::smile::smile::smile::smile:
:smile::smile:


----------



## Nagy Szabi (2011 Február 5)

Mintha valami verseny lenne, a hozzászólások egymás után gyűlnek.


----------



## Ballantines (2011 Február 5)




----------



## Ballantines (2011 Február 5)




----------



## Nagy Szabi (2011 Február 5)

Ballantines, nem akarlak megsérteni, de sokkal stílusosabb lenne ha  helyett ezeket gyűjtögetnéd. :34: Bocsi.


----------



## Ballantines (2011 Február 5)




----------



## sheela75 (2011 Február 5)

Nekem a 20 hozzászolásra lenne szükségem...egyébként még nem egészen értem hogyis müködik ez...


----------



## Nagy Szabi (2011 Február 5)

Gyűlnek a hozzászólások, mint az éji vad.


----------



## Ballantines (2011 Február 5)




----------



## Ballantines (2011 Február 5)




----------



## Ballantines (2011 Február 5)




----------



## sheela75 (2011 Február 5)

Semmi értelmes duma se jut most eszembe...


----------



## Ballantines (2011 Február 5)

:d


----------



## Nagy Szabi (2011 Február 5)

15. hozzászólásom is elkészült végre, elkészültem véle mielőtt a család nyugovóra térne.


----------



## Nagy Szabi (2011 Február 5)

Sheela75
Minden értelmes, írd ami az eszedbe jut, nem biztos hogy csak a levegőbe írsz!


----------



## Nagy Szabi (2011 Február 5)

Rímelgetek, írogatok, hozzászólást körmölgetek.


----------



## Nagy Szabi (2011 Február 5)

Látom az alagút végén a fényt! Csak nehogy valaki lekapcsolja!


----------



## Nagy Szabi (2011 Február 5)

Egy híján húsz!


----------



## Nagy Szabi (2011 Február 5)

Cél


----------



## Nagy Szabi (2011 Február 5)

Na még egy, biztos ami biztos!


----------



## Nagy Szabi (2011 Február 5)

Most már leállítom magam mert annyira belejöttem mint Trabant a gurulásba.


----------



## Ballantines (2011 Február 5)

Nagy Szabi írta:


> A hozzászólások olykor be- (bele-) leszólások és úgy gondolom, hogy tükrözik a hozzászólót. Ki így , ki úgy gyűjtöget.


Tényleg


----------



## sheela75 (2011 Február 5)

Üdvözlet mindenkinek!


----------



## sheela75 (2011 Február 5)

Még 7 hozzászolásra van szükségem...


----------



## sheela75 (2011 Február 5)

Már kifogytam a türelemböl.


----------



## sheela75 (2011 Február 5)

Még egy kicsit...


----------



## sheela75 (2011 Február 5)

Ugy érzem magam mintha egyedül beszélnék..


----------



## sheela75 (2011 Február 5)

Már mehetnék vacsorázni...


----------



## sheela75 (2011 Február 5)

De elöbb megszerzem a 20 hozzászolást.


----------



## sheela75 (2011 Február 5)

Sziasztok!


----------



## sheela75 (2011 Február 5)

Nincs itt senki rajtam kivül?


----------



## sheela75 (2011 Február 5)

Ugy látszik nincs...


----------



## sheela75 (2011 Február 5)

Na még egy és kész, vége.


----------



## sheela75 (2011 Február 5)

Hál Istennek, már megvan mind a 20!!!


----------



## sheela75 (2011 Február 5)

Már megvan a 20 hozzászolás és a két napi regisztrácio és mégsem szabad letöltenem?


----------



## sheela75 (2011 Február 5)

Nem értem...


----------



## sheela75 (2011 Február 5)

I don't understand...


----------



## MSztike (2011 Február 5)

Húzod a sors szekerét, nem számolod a lépteidet, egyszerűen mész. Camil Petrescu


----------



## sheela75 (2011 Február 5)

Majd késöbb folytatom...


----------



## MSztike (2011 Február 5)

A szemlélődés előnye, hogy nem kellenek hozzá szavak. A tárgyak és a táj csöndje beléd áramlik, anélkül, hogy bármire is kényszerítene. Aharon Appelfeld


----------



## MSztike (2011 Február 5)

Aki nézelődik, visszavonul önmagába, saját belső zenéje veszi körül. Menedéket épít önmagának, néha pedig felemelkedik, hogy a távolból figyelhessen. Aharon Appelfeld


----------



## MSztike (2011 Február 5)

Nyáron a nap hosszú, és mélyen az éjszakába nyúlik, de télen nem. Télen a nap rövid, mint egy futó szellő, kevés a fény, napközben is elszürkül és kialszik. Aharon Appelfeld


----------



## MSztike (2011 Február 5)

Éppolyan könnyű nem észrevenni azt, ami nagy és nyilvánvaló, mint ami kicsi és jelentéktelen, és hogy az észre nem vett nagy dolgok gyakran okoznak problémát. Neil Gaiman


----------



## MSztike (2011 Február 5)

Mire való ez az egész élet, ha nem arra, hogy az ember jól érezze magát? Móricz Zsigmond


----------



## MSztike (2011 Február 5)

Ha olyan életre vágyik, ahol nem áradnak pozitív és negatív érzelmek, vonuljon temetőbe és nyugodjék békében. John Gray


----------



## MSztike (2011 Február 5)

Néha a hétköznapi megbántódásokból, a sértésekből, a csendből, a megoldatlan kérdésekből és a dacból falat építünk szívünk köré. A legfontosabb feladatunk az, hogy megakadályozzuk, hogy fölépüljenek ezek a falak. Főképpen pedig az, hogy ne legyünk kövek a többiek falában. Bruno Ferrero


----------



## MSztike (2011 Február 5)

Semmittevés után édes a pihenés.


----------



## MSztike (2011 Február 5)

Semmi keresnivalónk a természet fölött. Benne, vele együtt kellene élnünk. Vavyan Fable


----------



## MSztike (2011 Február 5)

Aki elhiszi, hogy tönkrement, az tönkre is megy. Aki elhatározta, hogy nem tud más lenni, azt elpusztítják a szürke hétköznapok.


----------



## MSztike (2011 Február 5)

Minden nap elveszett, amelyben legalább egyszer nem táncoltál. És minden gondolat hamis, amelyen legalább egyszer nem nevettél. Müller Péter


----------



## MSztike (2011 Február 5)

Helytelen állapot az olyan, mely napról napra újabb bosszúságot okoz. Johann Wolfgang von Goethe


----------



## MSztike (2011 Február 5)

Ha süt a nap, hagyd ott a házat.
Táncolj át a réten,
Ülj le a patak mellett,
És élvezd, hogy létezel.
A víz csobogása felkapja félelmeidet,
És a végtelen tengerig sodorja. J. Donald Walters


----------



## MSztike (2011 Február 5)

Meg kell tanulnunk elengedni magunktól a tárgyakat, az értékeket, hogy megőrizhessük önmagunk épségét, hiszen minden csoda három napig tart - miért őrizgetnénk őket három napnál tovább? Csernus Imre


----------



## MSztike (2011 Február 5)

Amit eddig megtanultam ebben az életben, az, hogy hagyjuk a maguk útján menni a kis dolgokat, amennyire csak lehetséges, és próbáljuk nem elmulasztani a nagy dolgokat. Nikki Sixx


----------



## MSztike (2011 Február 5)

Arra kell nevelnünk eszméletünket és szemléletünket, hogy a köznapiban, a környezőben, a mindennaposban is látni tudjuk az egyszerit, a csodálatosat és a látomásszerűt. Márai Sándor


----------



## MSztike (2011 Február 5)

Ha már ajándékot ad valakinek az ember, időt kell rá szánnia, hogy szép is legyen. Nora Roberts


----------



## MSztike (2011 Február 5)

A fény mindig jobbá varázsolja a dolgokat. Fern Michaels


----------



## MSztike (2011 Február 5)

Mindenre van egy dal, ahogyan a világon mindenre van egy könyv. Fern Michaels


----------



## MSztike (2011 Február 5)

Az élet egy örökös premier. Kurt Tepperwein


----------



## sheela75 (2011 Február 5)

Szép jóestét mindenkinek!


----------



## sheela75 (2011 Február 5)

Van itt valaki?


----------



## kamikz1 (2011 Február 5)

mikor lesz meg meg a húsz:


----------



## acs40janos (2011 Február 5)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


Tetszik az oldalatok.TOVÁBBI SOK SIKERT KÍVÁNOK!!!


----------



## kamikz1 (2011 Február 5)

inkább meghalok állva minthogy térden állva éljek


----------



## hogyuri (2011 Február 5)

Gyorsan jó éjszakát kívánok, mert a 13-as számnál jobb a 14.


----------



## hogyuri (2011 Február 5)

kamikz1 írta:


> inkább meghalok állva minthogy térden állva éljek



Milyen művelethez kell a térdenállás???????????????:33:


----------



## Nokky (2011 Február 5)

Sziasztok


----------



## ÖCSI11 (2011 Február 5)

sziasztok van valakinek kokény attilatol valami midi feldolgozása vagy nyári kálmántol koszonom fogyelmeteket


----------



## decon (2011 Február 5)

*H*

H\\m/


----------



## decon (2011 Február 5)

*H2*

H2:!:


----------



## Mucuro (2011 Február 5)

sziasztok


----------



## Mucuro (2011 Február 5)

szinte alig láttam a fórumot, de azonnal beleszerettem


----------



## Mucuro (2011 Február 5)

3


----------



## Mucuro (2011 Február 5)

:d


----------



## Mucuro (2011 Február 5)

:s


----------



## Mucuro (2011 Február 5)

6


----------



## Mucuro (2011 Február 5)

7


----------



## Mucuro (2011 Február 5)

8


----------



## Mucuro (2011 Február 5)

9


----------



## Mucuro (2011 Február 5)

10


----------



## Mucuro (2011 Február 5)

11


----------



## Mucuro (2011 Február 5)

12


----------



## Mucuro (2011 Február 5)

13


----------



## Mucuro (2011 Február 5)

14


----------



## Mucuro (2011 Február 5)

15


----------



## Mucuro (2011 Február 5)

16


----------



## Mucuro (2011 Február 5)

17


----------



## Mucuro (2011 Február 5)

18


----------



## Mucuro (2011 Február 5)

19


----------



## Mucuro (2011 Február 5)

20


----------



## Atis2107 (2011 Február 5)

Tibi16 írta:


> roland G-70 disco stilus


----------



## panita9 (2011 Február 5)

Köszi!!!


----------



## panita9 (2011 Február 5)




----------



## panita9 (2011 Február 5)




----------



## Atis2107 (2011 Február 5)

Hello csak azért írok mert nincs 20 hozzá szólásom és nem tudok le tölteni.


----------



## panita9 (2011 Február 5)




----------



## panita9 (2011 Február 5)




----------



## Atis2107 (2011 Február 5)

Lene valakinek Psr 2100 hoz driver cd?Meg köszönönném!!


----------



## panita9 (2011 Február 5)




----------



## panita9 (2011 Február 5)




----------



## panita9 (2011 Február 5)




----------



## panita9 (2011 Február 5)




----------



## panita9 (2011 Február 5)

:9:


----------



## panita9 (2011 Február 5)

:!::!::!:


----------



## panita9 (2011 Február 5)




----------



## panita9 (2011 Február 5)

:d:d:d:d:d


----------



## panita9 (2011 Február 5)

:55::55::55::55:


----------



## panita9 (2011 Február 5)

kisskisskisskiss


----------



## Atis2107 (2011 Február 5)

Nem vágom már vagy 1hete vagyok regisztrálva és még mindig nem enged letölteni.Miért van ez?


----------



## Atis2107 (2011 Február 5)

Lehet a driver cd Psr1100-é is.Tényleg nagyon fontos lenne!!!


----------



## panita9 (2011 Február 5)

Köszi!!!


----------



## panita9 (2011 Február 5)

://:


----------



## panita9 (2011 Február 5)

:8::8::8:


----------



## Atis2107 (2011 Február 5)

Nekem is van pár ütemem csak legyen meg a 20 hozzá szólásom.


----------



## panita9 (2011 Február 5)

:656:végre végeztem!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## panita9 (2011 Február 6)

:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:


----------



## Atis2107 (2011 Február 6)

Énis szeretnék beköszönni.Tehát...Üdv mindenkinek!!!


----------



## panita9 (2011 Február 6)




----------



## Atis2107 (2011 Február 6)




----------



## Atis2107 (2011 Február 6)

:00::88:


----------



## Atis2107 (2011 Február 6)

:66:Énis a gyüjtögetésen vagyok.Hello.


----------



## Atis2107 (2011 Február 6)

Valami hasonlot énis.Hello:!:


----------



## Atis2107 (2011 Február 6)

:111:


----------



## Atis2107 (2011 Február 6)

:!::!::!:


----------



## Atis2107 (2011 Február 6)

hihihi


----------



## Atis2107 (2011 Február 6)

Nemsoká 20:4:


----------



## Atis2107 (2011 Február 6)

:!:Hello.


----------



## Atis2107 (2011 Február 6)

Ja-ja :smile:


----------



## Atis2107 (2011 Február 6)

Hello mindenki.:656:


----------



## Atis2107 (2011 Február 6)

:!::!::!::!:


----------



## Atis2107 (2011 Február 6)

Ezzel itt 20:4::4::88::23::66:\\m/:ugras::777::111:://::00::kaboom:


----------



## kamikz1 (2011 Február 6)

még itt vagyok.....


----------



## kamikz1 (2011 Február 6)

:656::656::656:
Ehhez a művelethez kell a térdenállás.........


----------



## kamikz1 (2011 Február 6)

13


----------



## kamikz1 (2011 Február 6)

12


----------



## kamikz1 (2011 Február 6)

10


----------



## kamikz1 (2011 Február 6)

9


----------



## kamikz1 (2011 Február 6)

8


----------



## kamikz1 (2011 Február 6)

7


----------



## kamikz1 (2011 Február 6)

6


----------



## kamikz1 (2011 Február 6)

5


----------



## kamikz1 (2011 Február 6)

4


----------



## kamikz1 (2011 Február 6)

3


----------



## kamikz1 (2011 Február 6)

2


----------



## kamikz1 (2011 Február 6)

1


----------



## nemtomki (2011 Február 6)

bla


----------



## kamikz1 (2011 Február 6)

:4:


----------



## nemtomki (2011 Február 6)

nem akarom elkapkodni


----------



## nemtomki (2011 Február 6)

de úgy néz ki


----------



## nemtomki (2011 Február 6)

hogy


----------



## nemtomki (2011 Február 6)

sikerült regisztrálnom


----------



## Selymi (2011 Február 6)

Üdv


----------



## pulex (2011 Február 6)

ismet itt


----------



## pulex (2011 Február 6)

es probalom osszeszedni


----------



## pulex (2011 Február 6)

a 20 hozzaszolast


----------



## pulex (2011 Február 6)

meg kell


----------



## nemtomki (2011 Február 6)

és már feltöltenem is.


----------



## pulex (2011 Február 6)

tizenegy darab


----------



## pulex (2011 Február 6)

de szepen lassan


----------



## pulex (2011 Február 6)

haladok a celom fele


----------



## pulex (2011 Február 6)

es megkezdodott a visszaszamlalas!


----------



## pulex (2011 Február 6)

es akkor:


----------



## pulex (2011 Február 6)

mintha csak ujev lenne!


----------



## pulex (2011 Február 6)

haaaaaaaaat...


----------



## pulex (2011 Február 6)

mar szinte erzem


----------



## pulex (2011 Február 6)

a 20 komment szagat


----------



## pulex (2011 Február 6)

szinte a markomban tartom!


----------



## pulex (2011 Február 6)

mar csak centik!


----------



## pulex (2011 Február 6)

es igen, MEGCSINALTAM!


----------



## pulex (2011 Február 6)

koszi szepen


----------



## engineer99 (2011 Február 6)

Értem én!


----------



## engineer99 (2011 Február 6)

*Apa kezdődik*

Kezdődik


----------



## engineer99 (2011 Február 6)

3


----------



## engineer99 (2011 Február 6)

Négy


----------



## engineer99 (2011 Február 6)

Letelt a 20 másodperc


----------



## engineer99 (2011 Február 6)

Lassan haladok!


----------



## engineer99 (2011 Február 6)

Hét


----------



## engineer99 (2011 Február 6)

Nyolc


----------



## engineer99 (2011 Február 6)

9


----------



## engineer99 (2011 Február 6)

A fele meg van.


----------



## engineer99 (2011 Február 6)

Két számjegy


----------



## engineer99 (2011 Február 6)

Tucat


----------



## engineer99 (2011 Február 6)

13 Szerencse


----------



## engineer99 (2011 Február 6)

14 Páros


----------



## engineer99 (2011 Február 6)

15 Páratlan


----------



## engineer99 (2011 Február 6)

Még 4


----------



## engineer99 (2011 Február 6)

Már visszaszámolok


----------



## engineer99 (2011 Február 6)

18 Ismét páros


----------



## engineer99 (2011 Február 6)

Közel a cél


----------



## engineer99 (2011 Február 6)

Finish


----------



## engineer99 (2011 Február 6)

Legyen egy ráadás is


----------



## nemtomki (2011 Február 6)

örülök neki


----------



## szilvasi4 (2011 Február 6)

Nekem is szükségem van 20 hozzászólásra.


----------



## szilvasi4 (2011 Február 6)

Ennek köszönhetően szépen szaporodik az oldalszám úgy látom.


----------



## szilvasi4 (2011 Február 6)

A mesékre és gyerekjátékokra vagyok kíváncsi.


----------



## szilvasi4 (2011 Február 6)

Remélem mindenki szép napra ébredt ma!


----------



## szilvasi4 (2011 Február 6)

Magyarországon most süt a nap és olvad a hó.


----------



## szilvasi4 (2011 Február 6)

Kanadában mi a helyzet?


----------



## szilvasi4 (2011 Február 6)

Nem szeretnék egy medvével találkozni az erdőben.


----------



## szilvasi4 (2011 Február 6)

Még írnom kell 7 hozzászólást!


----------



## szilvasi4 (2011 Február 6)

Nem is tudom mit írjak!


----------



## szilvasi4 (2011 Február 6)

Nagyon rafkós ez a 20 hozzászólás.


----------



## szilvasi4 (2011 Február 6)

Teljesen kimeríti az agyat.


----------



## szilvasi4 (2011 Február 6)

Mi mindent tud az ember ,de amikor üres fecsegésre kerül a sor csak néz ki a fejéből.


----------



## szilvasi4 (2011 Február 6)

Már csak kettőt kell.


----------



## szilvasi4 (2011 Február 6)

Egy van hátra.


----------



## szilvasi4 (2011 Február 6)

Igen megszületett a 20 hozzászólás.Köszönöm nektek a lehetőséget és további jó fórumozást kívánok mindenkinek.Sziasztok!


----------



## veszmano (2011 Február 6)

Hello.


----------



## veszmano (2011 Február 6)

Nekem meg 18 van hatra


----------



## RZsuzsanna (2011 Február 6)

:444:


acsosa írta:


> szeretnék gyorsan 20 hozzászólást.


----------



## bodipityu (2011 Február 6)

1


----------



## vuki99 (2011 Február 6)

Sziaszotok! 
Mostantól én is csatlakoztam!


----------



## gal3 (2011 Február 6)

Én meg lehet, hogy nem tudok 20-ig számolni?


----------



## gengus (2011 Február 6)

*20 hozzaszolas*

ez már remélem haladás


----------



## gengus (2011 Február 6)

jaja az lehet


----------



## gengus (2011 Február 6)

jó hogy így elbeszélgetünk a 20 hozzászólásért


----------



## gengus (2011 Február 6)

megvan mááá


----------



## gengus (2011 Február 6)

nincs méég


----------



## gengus (2011 Február 6)

jajj még időkorlát is van


----------



## gengus (2011 Február 6)

szuper nagyon


----------



## gengus (2011 Február 6)

huuu van valaki


----------



## gengus (2011 Február 6)

még kettő és megvan?


----------



## gengus (2011 Február 6)

szuper jupi jéééé


----------



## Tailor27 (2011 Február 6)

*Hali*



Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


Hali


----------



## Tailor27 (2011 Február 6)

Hali


----------



## apa64 (2011 Február 6)

Sziasztok innen Budapestről!
Tényleg akkora havazások vannak odaát?
Meg hideg?
Itt most lelenleg +7 fok van, elég kellemes)
Sziasztok


----------



## blaci61 (2011 Február 6)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


 Szia Melitta!

Én Szabó Dezső könyveket szeretnék letölteni.
Kérlek , ha tudsz segíts.
Köszönöm


----------



## dhollos (2011 Február 6)

*1.*

én is szeretnék túl lenni a húsz hozzászóláson


----------



## dhollos (2011 Február 6)

*2.*

nem volt kedvem végigolvasni a több ezer hozzászólást


----------



## dhollos (2011 Február 6)

*3.*

viszont érdekelne,


----------



## dhollos (2011 Február 6)

*4.*

mi lehet annak az oka,


----------



## dhollos (2011 Február 6)

*5.*

hogy csak két nap után


----------



## dhollos (2011 Február 6)

*6.*

és húsz hozzászólás beírása árán


----------



## Annabella92 (2011 Február 6)

Jajj de jo..


----------



## dhollos (2011 Február 6)

*7.*

férhetek hozzá olyan anyagokhoz,


----------



## Annabella92 (2011 Február 6)

persze nem azert jelentkeztem de sok sozveget csak itt lehet megkapni


----------



## dhollos (2011 Február 6)

*8.*

amik érdekelnek


----------



## lmomrt (2011 Február 6)

*napi köszönés*

Sziasztok!


----------



## dhollos (2011 Február 6)

*9.*

valaki tudja esetleg?


----------



## Annabella92 (2011 Február 6)

es persze feltolteni is szeretnek


----------



## lmomrt (2011 Február 6)

ez a húsz hozzászólás is csak azért van, hogy ne tudjak egyből könyvet olvasni ami csak itt van meg...


----------



## lmomrt (2011 Február 6)

a címe mellesleg: Északnyugati átjáró


----------



## Annabella92 (2011 Február 6)

koszonjuk a moderatornak aki ezt lehetove tette


----------



## lmomrt (2011 Február 6)

Kenneth Roberts írta, nagyon jó könyv


----------



## dhollos (2011 Február 6)

*10.*

lehetne esetleg úgy is elérni a húsz hozzászólást,


----------



## lmomrt (2011 Február 6)

Annabella te Romániában laksz? ^^


----------



## Annabella92 (2011 Február 6)

most gynyoru monologot folytatok


----------



## dhollos (2011 Február 6)

*11.*

hogy elkezdünk beírni egy szót, mint például:


----------



## lmomrt (2011 Február 6)

alma


----------



## dhollos (2011 Február 6)

*12.*

gombol


----------



## lmomrt (2011 Február 6)

lol


----------



## dhollos (2011 Február 6)

*13.*

és a szó utolsó szótagjával folytatjuk a következő hozzászólást, mint például:


----------



## dhollos (2011 Február 6)

*14.*

bolha


----------



## Annabella92 (2011 Február 6)

de jo lenne mar letolteni is lehetni


----------



## lmomrt (2011 Február 6)

Itt nálam 9 fok van... Az ablakot is kinyitottam, tök jó ^^


----------



## Annabella92 (2011 Február 6)

hamar


----------



## dhollos (2011 Február 6)

*15.*

folytathatjuk ezt úgy, hogy


----------



## lmomrt (2011 Február 6)

maró


----------



## dhollos (2011 Február 6)

*16.*

határozószó


----------



## dhollos (2011 Február 6)

*17.*

ennek folytatása:


----------



## lmomrt (2011 Február 6)

szótag


----------



## dhollos (2011 Február 6)

*18.*

szórakozóhely


----------



## Annabella92 (2011 Február 6)

jujjjuj


----------



## dhollos (2011 Február 6)

*19.*

ezután írhatjuk:


----------



## lmomrt (2011 Február 6)

na megyek, sziasztok


----------



## Gabriell9 (2011 Február 6)

Miért kell ez a 20 üzenet?


----------



## dhollos (2011 Február 6)

*20.*

helyzet (ezzel elérhetjük a húsz bejegyzést, és mindjárt kiderül, hogy milyen helyzetbe kerültünk)


----------



## Gabriell9 (2011 Február 6)

Nem számít, hogy mindenki csak azért ír, hogy meglegyen a mennyiség?


----------



## Annabella92 (2011 Február 6)

nehezen gyul


----------



## Gabriell9 (2011 Február 6)

Elég fárasztó csak azért írni, hogy meglegyen a mennyiség?


----------



## Gabriell9 (2011 Február 6)

De a célért mindent!!


----------



## Gabriell9 (2011 Február 6)

Remélem megéri.


----------



## Gabriell9 (2011 Február 6)

Persze ha lenne időm erre akkor biztos gyorsabban meglenne, de most is mennem kell.


----------



## Gabriell9 (2011 Február 6)

Gyerekek mellett nehéz üzeneteket küldeni.


----------



## Annabella92 (2011 Február 6)

Nah már 9


----------



## Gabriell9 (2011 Február 6)

Főleg úgy, hogy mindegyik ilyen semmitmondó és csak a mennyiség miatt van.


----------



## Gabriell9 (2011 Február 6)

Igen a fele megvan, de a gyerek meg sír. Nem tudja szegény, hogy miatta csinálom. Hogy legyen neki új zene, meg minden amit még lehet itt találni.


----------



## Gabriell9 (2011 Február 6)

Sziasztok.


----------



## Annabella92 (2011 Február 6)

Hát elég nehéz biza még 20at is írni, a semmiről


----------



## Gabriell9 (2011 Február 6)

Majd legközelebb befejezem, már csak 7 van vissza.


----------



## Gabriell9 (2011 Február 6)

Annabella jó üzenetgyártást. Most tényleg megyek. Lehet neked sikerül egyszerre ez a mennyiség. Pá


----------



## Annabella92 (2011 Február 6)

már 12


----------



## Annabella92 (2011 Február 6)

köszi igyekszik az ember


----------



## dhollos (2011 Február 6)

*21.*

ez a huszonegyedik hozzászólásom. sajnos a húsz nem volt elég ahhoz, hogy megnézzek egy bizonyos dokumentumot. remélem, most sikerül...


----------



## Annabella92 (2011 Február 6)

lassan lassacskán


----------



## dhollos (2011 Február 6)

*22.*

sajnos a huszonegy nem volt elég... valaki tudja esetleg, hogy mi lehet az oka?


----------



## dhollos (2011 Február 6)

*23.*

Ráadásul tavaly szeptember óta regisztrált tag vagyok, nem csak két napja...


----------



## Annabella92 (2011 Február 6)

hát axhiszem miután megvan a 20 még elkell teljen 48 óra


----------



## Annabella92 (2011 Február 6)

hát akkor nem értem


----------



## Annabella92 (2011 Február 6)

de azóta megvan a 20 vagy csak ma lett meg?


----------



## cacafonix (2011 Február 6)

*Beköszönés*

El kezdem a gyüjtögetést.1


----------



## Annabella92 (2011 Február 6)

18:d


----------



## Annabella92 (2011 Február 6)

na mindjárt megvagyunk


----------



## cacafonix (2011 Február 6)

Folytatom


----------



## Gabriell9 (2011 Február 6)

Visszajöttem.


----------



## Annabella92 (2011 Február 6)

Na még 1


----------



## Gabriell9 (2011 Február 6)

Remélem a pici most kivárja, hogy befejezzem ezt az üzenetküldözgetést.


----------



## Annabella92 (2011 Február 6)

és egy ráadásés köszi


----------



## cacafonix (2011 Február 6)

Immár 3.-nál járok


----------



## cacafonix (2011 Február 6)

Kitartás !


----------



## Gabriell9 (2011 Február 6)

Fél kézzel írni nehezebb mint tíz újjal.


----------



## cacafonix (2011 Február 6)

Ya harry hoi!


----------



## Gabriell9 (2011 Február 6)

De már mindjárt kész vagyok.


----------



## Gabriell9 (2011 Február 6)

Hajrá mindenkinek.


----------



## cacafonix (2011 Február 6)

Tora ! Tora !


----------



## Gabriell9 (2011 Február 6)

Akkor én kész is vagyok, a többieknek kitartást. Még 48 óra.....


----------



## cacafonix (2011 Február 6)

Látom a küzdők közül én vagyok az utolsó


----------



## gilingalang (2011 Február 6)

Üdvözlök mindenkit!


----------



## cacafonix (2011 Február 6)

Kaposzkodok


----------



## cacafonix (2011 Február 6)

Remény hal meg....


----------



## cacafonix (2011 Február 6)

Gépelek


----------



## cacafonix (2011 Február 6)

Hajrá !


----------



## cacafonix (2011 Február 6)

Nyomom rendesen


----------



## cacafonix (2011 Február 6)

Felidőn túl...


----------



## cacafonix (2011 Február 6)

A cél magasztos


----------



## cacafonix (2011 Február 6)

A gépelésem gyors


----------



## gilingalang (2011 Február 6)

Néhány idézet egyik kedvencemtől, Woody Allen-től


----------



## cacafonix (2011 Február 6)

Én kitartó vagyok


----------



## gilingalang (2011 Február 6)

Mi vár ránk a halál után? A mennyország? A pokol? És lányok lesznek ott?


----------



## gilingalang (2011 Február 6)

Valószínuleg túl lassú vagyok. Nemrég elütött egy autó, amit két ember tolt


----------



## gilingalang (2011 Február 6)

Szép dolog a szerelem egy férfi és egy nő között. Feltéve ha a megfelelő férfi és a megfelelő nő közé kerül az ember.


----------



## gilingalang (2011 Február 6)

Már hetedik éve, hogy anyósom átjön karácsonykor. Idén újítunk. Beengedjük.


----------



## gilingalang (2011 Február 6)

A feleségem félt a sötétben. Aztán meglátott engem ruha nélkül. Azóta a világosban fél.


----------



## gilingalang (2011 Február 6)

A barátnőm azt mondta a múlt éjszaka az ágyban: "te perverz vagy". Azt válaszoltam: "Nagy szavak ezek egy kilenc éves kislánytól"


----------



## gilingalang (2011 Február 6)

Amikor születtem az orvos kijött a váróterembe, és így szólt apámhoz: Amit tudtunk, mindent megtettünk, de mégis kinyomta magát


----------



## gilingalang (2011 Február 6)

Gyönyörű gyerekeim vannak. Hálistennek a feleségem megcsalt.


----------



## gilingalang (2011 Február 6)

Nem mintha félnék meghalni. Csak nem akarok ott lenni, amikor bekövetkezik.


----------



## Angelina Paltrow (2011 Február 6)

*20 hozzászólás*

hali, a 20 hozzászólást elkezdem D


----------



## gilingalang (2011 Február 6)

Hogy higgyek Istenben, mikor pont a múlt héten egy villanyírógép billentyuje becsípte a nyelvemet...


----------



## gilingalang (2011 Február 6)

Részt vettem egy gyorsolvasó-tanfolyamon. A Háború és békét nem egészen 20 perc alatt olvastam el. Az oroszokról szól.


----------



## gilingalang (2011 Február 6)

Vajon van-e túlvilág? És lehet-e ott zuhanyozni?


----------



## gilingalang (2011 Február 6)

Rosszabb dolgok is vannak a halálnál: aki valaha is együtt töltött egy estét egy biztosítási ügynökkel, tudja, hogy mire gondolok.


----------



## gilingalang (2011 Február 6)

Vajon miért mondja minden nö, hogy csapnivaló szeretö vagyok? Hogy tudnak ilyen végleges álláspontra helyezkedni 3 perc alatt?


----------



## gilingalang (2011 Február 6)

A föiskolán a metafizika órán puskáztam: belenéztem a mellettem ülö fiú lelkébe.


----------



## gilingalang (2011 Február 6)

A feleségem alapjában véve gyerekes. A múltkor is bejött a fürdoszobába és elsüllyesztette a papirhajócskáimat.


----------



## gilingalang (2011 Február 6)

A pénz jobb, mint a szegénység, már csak anyagi szempontból is.


----------



## cacafonix (2011 Február 6)

Nemsokára meglesz.


----------



## cacafonix (2011 Február 6)

A kitartás eredményt szül


----------



## cacafonix (2011 Február 6)

A dicső letöltésért


----------



## cacafonix (2011 Február 6)

S lőn siker


----------



## cacafonix (2011 Február 6)

Black Jack


----------



## gilingalang (2011 Február 6)

Nem az a kérdés, hogy van-e mennyország, hanem az, hogy hányig van nyitva, és melyik busszal lehet odajutni.


----------



## gilingalang (2011 Február 6)

Veszélyes környéken lakom. Ahányszor becsukom az ablakot, mindig odacsukom valaki kezét.


----------



## black11 (2011 Február 6)

Köszi!!!


----------



## black11 (2011 Február 6)

Köszi


----------



## thaly23 (2011 Február 6)

hello


----------



## thaly23 (2011 Február 6)

minek kell ez a 20 hozzászólás


----------



## thaly23 (2011 Február 6)

na akkor kezdjük


----------



## thaly23 (2011 Február 6)

nekem csak


----------



## thaly23 (2011 Február 6)

1 zene


----------



## thaly23 (2011 Február 6)

kellett volna


----------



## thaly23 (2011 Február 6)

de hogy


----------



## thaly23 (2011 Február 6)

le tudjam


----------



## thaly23 (2011 Február 6)

tölteni


----------



## thaly23 (2011 Február 6)

ezért most


----------



## thaly23 (2011 Február 6)

kénytelen


----------



## thaly23 (2011 Február 6)

vagyok


----------



## thaly23 (2011 Február 6)

20üzit


----------



## thaly23 (2011 Február 6)

irni


----------



## thaly23 (2011 Február 6)

amibe


----------



## thaly23 (2011 Február 6)

lassan


----------



## thaly23 (2011 Február 6)

belefáradok, de


----------



## thaly23 (2011 Február 6)

hamarosan


----------



## thaly23 (2011 Február 6)

meg lesz


----------



## thaly23 (2011 Február 6)

az eredménye


----------



## thaly23 (2011 Február 6)

vagy mégsem?


----------



## Wichita (2011 Február 6)

Sziasztok!


----------



## krug01 (2011 Február 6)

Hááát akkor sziasztok!


----------



## Wichita (2011 Február 6)

Nagyon valószínű.


----------



## Wichita (2011 Február 6)

Küldök 1 képet is, talán előbb kigyűlik a 20!


----------



## Angelina Paltrow (2011 Február 6)

A férfiaknak nincsenek céljaik. Így aztán kitalálnak párat, és felállítják azokat egy focipálya két végében.
Hugh Laurie
<3


----------



## Wichita (2011 Február 6)




----------



## Wichita (2011 Február 6)




----------



## Wichita (2011 Február 6)




----------



## cilako (2011 Február 6)

üdv mindenkinek


----------



## Wichita (2011 Február 6)

Azért a könyvért, akár 100000 hozzászólást is lenyomnék!!!


----------



## Angelina Paltrow (2011 Február 6)

Nekem


----------



## Angelina Paltrow (2011 Február 6)

is hasonló


----------



## Angelina Paltrow (2011 Február 6)

Nekem is


----------



## Angelina Paltrow (2011 Február 6)

hasonló a problémám,


----------



## Wichita (2011 Február 6)

You`re callin' me more than ever now that we`re done 
Twook keys back to my place, we were having no fun 
But you`re not ok, tellin' me you miss my face 
I remember when you would say you hate my ways ...


----------



## Angelina Paltrow (2011 Február 6)

mint Thaly23-nak


----------



## Angelina Paltrow (2011 Február 6)

Susan E. Philips


----------



## Wichita (2011 Február 6)

I said I`m not coming back 
It seems you only want what you can`t have 
That ego's hurting 
Just too bad for you, that when you had me 
You didn't know what to do 
Game's over, You lose


----------



## Wichita (2011 Február 6)

Cause you had a good girl, good girl (girl) 
That's a keeper, k-k-k-k-keeper 
You had a good girl, good girl but 
Didn't know how to treat her, t-t-t-t-treat her (treat her) 
So silly boy get out my face (my face) 
Thought you liked the way green grass taste? 
So silly boy get out my hair, my hair (get outta here) 
No, I don't want you no more (get outta here)


----------



## Angelina Paltrow (2011 Február 6)

könyveket


----------



## Angelina Paltrow (2011 Február 6)

szerettem volna


----------



## Wichita (2011 Február 6)

Silly boy (silly boy) 
Why you acting silly boy? 
Silly boy boy (boy boy) 
Acting acting silly boy?


----------



## Angelina Paltrow (2011 Február 6)

letölteni


----------



## Wichita (2011 Február 6)

You comin' with those corny lines 
Can't live without me 
I'll get some flowers for the day that you are buried 
Know, people make mistakes 
But I just think your ass is fake 
Only thing I want from you, is for you to (stay away)


----------



## eszter67 (2011 Február 6)

Köszi a lehetőséget.


----------



## Wichita (2011 Február 6)

I said i`m not coming back 
It seems you only want what you can't have 
That ego's hurting 
Just too bad for you, that when you had me 
You didn't know what to do


----------



## Wichita (2011 Február 6)

Game's over, You lose.


----------



## tivene (2011 Február 6)

Üdv!


----------



## Angelina Paltrow (2011 Február 6)

A jó barátnő leteszi az embernek az óvadékot. A kitűnő barát együtt szalad az emberrel a rendőrség elől, és azt rikoltozza, hogy "Hű, ez meleg helyzet volt."
Kathy Lette


----------



## Angelina Paltrow (2011 Február 6)

A jó barátnő leteszi az embernek az óvadékot. A kitűnő barát együtt szalad az emberrel a rendőrség elől, és azt rikoltozza, hogy "Hű, ez meleg helyzet volt."
Kathy Lette


----------



## Cribrosa (2011 Február 6)

*Én nem értem ezt a húsz hozzászólást, elég megköszönni is?*

Én nem értem ezt a húsz hozzászólást, elég megköszönni is?




Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


----------



## vbella (2011 Február 6)

Üdv.Aszódról!
Bella vagyok!


----------



## vbella (2011 Február 6)

Amúgy,tényleg valaki megmondhatná(megírhatná)hogy a megköszönés is hozzászólásnak számít!!??


----------



## vbella (2011 Február 6)

Mert akkor nekilátok a köszöngetésnek!!!!de nagyon!!!


----------



## vbella (2011 Február 6)

*Úgy látom egyedül vagyok itt ezen az oldalon..*


----------



## vbella (2011 Február 6)

Elég szomorú.....remélem mihamarabb válaszol majd valaki


----------



## hiren (2011 Február 6)

Szia, Én is itt vagyok, újoncként.


----------



## szabotimea (2011 Február 6)

nagyon szépek


----------



## szabotimea (2011 Február 6)

Én is szeretnék valami szépet varrni...


----------



## szabotimea (2011 Február 6)

Disney figurás képeket keresek kisfiú szobába.


----------



## szabotimea (2011 Február 6)

Tájképek is érdekelnek.


----------



## szabotimea (2011 Február 6)

Bocsi.


----------



## maci_laci (2011 Február 6)

Nem feltétlenül értek egyet veletek...

Nem feltétlenül értek egyet veletek...

Nem feltétlenül értek egyet veletek...

Nem feltétlenül értek egyet veletek...

Nem feltétlenül értek egyet veletek...

Nem feltétlenül értek egyet veletek...

Nem feltétlenül értek egyet veletek...

Nem feltétlenül értek egyet veletek...

Nem feltétlenül értek egyet veletek...

Azt is figyelembe kell venni, hogy minden relatív...

Azt is figyelembe kell venni, hogy minden relatív...

Azt is figyelembe kell venni, hogy minden relatív...

Azt is figyelembe kell venni, hogy minden relatív.............

Azt is figyelembe kell venni, hogy minden relatív................

Azt is figyelembe kell venni, hogy minden relatív.........

Azt is figyelembe kell venni, hogy minden relatív...........

Azt is figyelembe kell venni, hogy minden relatív................

Azt is figyelembe kell venni, hogy minden relatív..

Azt is figyelembe kell venni, hogy minden relatív.

Azt is figyelembe kell venni, hogy minden relatív...

Azt is figyelembe kell venni, hogy minden relatív.....

Azt is figyelembe kell venni, hogy minden relatív..........

Azt is figyelembe kell venni, hogy minden relatív...

Azt is figyelembe kell venni, hogy minden relatív...........


----------



## szabotimea (2011 Február 6)

Hogy zagyvaságokat írok.


----------



## szabotimea (2011 Február 6)

Nagyon szeretek főzni.


----------



## szabotimea (2011 Február 6)

Imádom a kutyusokat.


----------



## szabotimea (2011 Február 6)

És most a keresztszemes hímzéssel próbálkozom.


----------



## Grétaa. (2011 Február 6)




----------



## Grétaa. (2011 Február 6)

sziasztok


----------



## Cribrosa (2011 Február 6)

*Hozzászólás*

Hozzászólás 1


----------



## Cribrosa (2011 Február 6)

*Hozzászólás*

Hozzászólás 2


----------



## Cribrosa (2011 Február 6)

*Hozzászólás*

Hozzászólás 3


----------



## maci_laci (2011 Február 6)

1


----------



## maci_laci (2011 Február 6)

2


----------



## maci_laci (2011 Február 6)

3


----------



## Cribrosa (2011 Február 6)

*Hozzászólás*

Hozzászólás 4


----------



## maci_laci (2011 Február 6)

4


----------



## maci_laci (2011 Február 6)

5


----------



## maci_laci (2011 Február 6)

6


----------



## maci_laci (2011 Február 6)

7


----------



## maci_laci (2011 Február 6)

8


----------



## maci_laci (2011 Február 6)

9


----------



## Cribrosa (2011 Február 6)

Hozzászólás 5


----------



## maci_laci (2011 Február 6)

10


----------



## maci_laci (2011 Február 6)

11


----------



## Cribrosa (2011 Február 6)

Hozzászólás6?


----------



## maci_laci (2011 Február 6)

12


----------



## maci_laci (2011 Február 6)

13


----------



## maci_laci (2011 Február 6)

14


----------



## maci_laci (2011 Február 6)

15


----------



## maci_laci (2011 Február 6)

16


----------



## maci_laci (2011 Február 6)

17


----------



## Cribrosa (2011 Február 6)

Hozzászólás 7


----------



## maci_laci (2011 Február 6)

18


----------



## maci_laci (2011 Február 6)

19


----------



## maci_laci (2011 Február 6)

20!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cribrosa (2011 Február 6)

8?


----------



## maci_laci (2011 Február 6)

mondom 20!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cribrosa (2011 Február 6)

Nekem nagyon lassan kapcsolódik


----------



## Cribrosa (2011 Február 6)

10


----------



## Cribrosa (2011 Február 6)

11?


----------



## hogyuri (2011 Február 6)

Mucuro írta:


> szinte alig láttam a fórumot, de azonnal beleszerettem



Mucuro - amit írogatsz a fórumba, nem is csodálkozunk, hogy
beleszerettél. De képzeld el, hogy az "alignál" egy kicsit több
ideig nézted volna!


----------



## Cribrosa (2011 Február 6)

12?


----------



## Szanadam (2011 Február 6)

Halihó!


----------



## Szanadam (2011 Február 6)

hal2


----------



## Szanadam (2011 Február 6)

3k


----------



## Cribrosa (2011 Február 6)

tizenhárom?


----------



## Szanadam (2011 Február 6)

4g


----------



## Cribrosa (2011 Február 6)

14?


----------



## Szanadam (2011 Február 6)

5k


----------



## Szanadam (2011 Február 6)

6l


----------



## Szanadam (2011 Február 6)

7c


----------



## Szanadam (2011 Február 6)

8s


----------



## Cribrosa (2011 Február 6)

15?


----------



## Szanadam (2011 Február 6)

9y


----------



## Szanadam (2011 Február 6)

10a


----------



## Szanadam (2011 Február 6)

11y


----------



## Cribrosa (2011 Február 6)

16?


----------



## Szanadam (2011 Február 6)

12r


----------



## Cribrosa (2011 Február 6)

17?


----------



## Szanadam (2011 Február 6)

13s


----------



## Cribrosa (2011 Február 6)

18?


----------



## Szanadam (2011 Február 6)

14t


----------



## Szanadam (2011 Február 6)

15u


----------



## Cribrosa (2011 Február 6)

19?


----------



## Szanadam (2011 Február 6)

16r


----------



## Cribrosa (2011 Február 6)

20?


----------



## Szanadam (2011 Február 6)

17i


----------



## Szanadam (2011 Február 6)

18o


----------



## Szanadam (2011 Február 6)

19p


----------



## Szanadam (2011 Február 6)

20


----------



## PuskasErika (2011 Február 6)

Nyugodalmas jó éjszakát kívánok Mindenkinek - Velem együtt  - aki aludni tér.... 

E


----------



## hugi.23 (2011 Február 6)

Hello mindeninek, elkezdem gyűjtögetni a 20 hozzászólást.


----------



## hugi.23 (2011 Február 6)

19 - tizenkilenc


----------



## hugi.23 (2011 Február 6)

18 - tizennyolc


----------



## hugi.23 (2011 Február 6)

17 - tizenhét


----------



## hugi.23 (2011 Február 6)

16 - tizenhat


----------



## hugi.23 (2011 Február 6)

15 - tizenöt


----------



## hugi.23 (2011 Február 6)

14 - tizennégy


----------



## hugi.23 (2011 Február 6)

13 - tizenhárom


----------



## hugi.23 (2011 Február 6)

12 - tizenkettő


----------



## pci1 (2011 Február 6)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


Hello:..:


----------



## hugi.23 (2011 Február 6)

11 - tizenegy


----------



## hugi.23 (2011 Február 6)

10 - tíz


----------



## pci1 (2011 Február 6)

ketto


----------



## hugi.23 (2011 Február 6)

9 - kilenc


----------



## pci1 (2011 Február 6)

ez a .3


----------



## hugi.23 (2011 Február 6)

8 - nyolc


----------



## hugi.23 (2011 Február 6)

7 - hét


----------



## pci1 (2011 Február 6)

jol alsz


----------



## hugi.23 (2011 Február 6)

6 - hat


----------



## pci1 (2011 Február 6)

otos


----------



## hugi.23 (2011 Február 6)

5 - öt


----------



## hugi.23 (2011 Február 6)

4 - négy 
igyekszem


----------



## pci1 (2011 Február 6)

haladunk


----------



## hugi.23 (2011 Február 6)

3 - három


----------



## hugi.23 (2011 Február 6)

2 - kettő
már csak...


----------



## pci1 (2011 Február 6)

hetes


----------



## hugi.23 (2011 Február 6)

még mennyi kell?


----------



## pci1 (2011 Február 6)

haladunk tovabb


----------



## pci1 (2011 Február 6)

jo lesz


----------



## hugi.23 (2011 Február 6)

na, még egy ráadás, hogy biztos legyen


----------



## pci1 (2011 Február 6)

tizes


----------



## pci1 (2011 Február 6)

egyszer csak meg lesz


----------



## pci1 (2011 Február 6)

gratulalok


----------



## pci1 (2011 Február 6)

13.


----------



## pci1 (2011 Február 6)

paros


----------



## pci1 (2011 Február 6)

vagy nem


----------



## hogyuri (2011 Február 6)

16 már megvan, de mi a frászt írok még 4 - nem már csak 3 - üzenetre?


----------



## pci1 (2011 Február 6)

jo lehet


----------



## hogyuri (2011 Február 6)

De ha jól meggondolom a 3 után már csak 2 maradt.


----------



## pci1 (2011 Február 6)

majd kesobb


----------



## hogyuri (2011 Február 6)

Ebből a 2-ből egyet most letudok és marad EGY!


----------



## pci1 (2011 Február 6)

18.


----------



## pci1 (2011 Február 6)

...


----------



## pci1 (2011 Február 6)

meg van


----------



## hogyuri (2011 Február 6)

Én ezt az 1 üzenetet most már nem halogatom tovább!


----------



## pci1 (2011 Február 6)

no meg 1


----------



## hogyuri (2011 Február 6)

Mifelénk - Magyarország - van egy olyan közmondás, hogy
3 a magyar igazság - Canadában 20 - és 1 a ráadás.
Ezt - most és itt - teljesítem!!!


----------



## pci1 (2011 Február 6)

Tunyogi notakat keresek.


----------



## meanma (2011 Február 6)

Érdről köszönök be, üdv mindenkinek


----------



## jaikudo (2011 Február 6)

Hát akkor kezdjük


----------



## jaikudo (2011 Február 6)

1


----------



## jaikudo (2011 Február 6)

2


----------



## jaikudo (2011 Február 6)

3


----------



## jaikudo (2011 Február 6)

4


----------



## jaikudo (2011 Február 6)

5


----------



## jaikudo (2011 Február 6)

6


----------



## jaikudo (2011 Február 6)

7


----------



## jaikudo (2011 Február 6)

8


----------



## jaikudo (2011 Február 6)

9


----------



## jaikudo (2011 Február 6)

10


----------



## jaikudo (2011 Február 6)

11


----------



## jaikudo (2011 Február 6)

12


----------



## jaikudo (2011 Február 6)

13


----------



## jaikudo (2011 Február 6)

14


----------



## jaikudo (2011 Február 6)

15


----------



## jaikudo (2011 Február 6)

16


----------



## jaikudo (2011 Február 6)

17


----------



## jaikudo (2011 Február 6)

18


----------



## jaikudo (2011 Február 6)

19


----------



## jaikudo (2011 Február 6)

20


----------



## gergohun92 (2011 Február 6)

*a*

asdf


----------



## gergohun92 (2011 Február 6)

miért nem tudok letölteni?? 3 hónapja fent vok, van 23 üzenetem, miért nem?!


----------



## gergohun92 (2011 Február 6)

nemértem!


----------



## Bessyboszi (2011 Február 6)

igyekszem


----------



## aszter50 (2011 Február 6)

Miért számol már a második ember? Nincs miről írni?kiss


----------



## aszter50 (2011 Február 7)

Valahogy nem vagyok kibékülve a számolással


----------



## Bessyboszi (2011 Február 7)

Udvozlet Londonbol a jo moderatornak


----------



## Bessyboszi (2011 Február 7)

Igyekszem... kozben olvasgatok


----------



## Bessyboszi (2011 Február 7)

talan pont az olvasgatas miatt haladok ilyen lassan


----------



## Hectorito (2011 Február 7)

Ezt a kedves számot egyik nagyon kedves ismerősömnek szeretném megszerezni, már lassan fél éve


----------



## Hectorito (2011 Február 7)

1


----------



## Hectorito (2011 Február 7)

2


----------



## Hectorito (2011 Február 7)

3


----------



## Hectorito (2011 Február 7)

4


----------



## Hectorito (2011 Február 7)

5


----------



## Hectorito (2011 Február 7)

6


----------



## Bessyboszi (2011 Február 7)

ma mar nem lesz husz, mindjart kelnem kell, es meg le sem fekudtem


----------



## Hectorito (2011 Február 7)

7


----------



## Hectorito (2011 Február 7)

1


----------



## Hectorito (2011 Február 7)

2


----------



## Hectorito (2011 Február 7)

3


----------



## Bessyboszi (2011 Február 7)

ez egy jo kerdes, de azt hiszem en nem fogom tudni megvalaszolni


----------



## Hectorito (2011 Február 7)

4


----------



## Hectorito (2011 Február 7)

5


----------



## Bessyboszi (2011 Február 7)

legyetek jok, ha tudtok, en elmegyek most a tollas balba

joejtpussz


----------



## Hectorito (2011 Február 7)

6


----------



## Hectorito (2011 Február 7)

9


----------



## Hectorito (2011 Február 7)

10


----------



## Hectorito (2011 Február 7)

11


----------



## Hectorito (2011 Február 7)

12


----------



## Hectorito (2011 Február 7)

13


----------



## Hectorito (2011 Február 7)

14


----------



## Hectorito (2011 Február 7)

15


----------



## Hectorito (2011 Február 7)

16


----------



## Hectorito (2011 Február 7)

17


----------



## Hectorito (2011 Február 7)

18


----------



## Hectorito (2011 Február 7)

19


----------



## Hectorito (2011 Február 7)

20


----------



## Hectorito (2011 Február 7)

21


----------



## Hectorito (2011 Február 7)

22


----------



## Hectorito (2011 Február 7)

23


----------



## plupp (2011 Február 7)

1


----------



## plupp (2011 Február 7)

2


----------



## plupp (2011 Február 7)

3


----------



## plupp (2011 Február 7)

4


----------



## plupp (2011 Február 7)

5


----------



## plupp (2011 Február 7)

6


----------



## plupp (2011 Február 7)

7


----------



## plupp (2011 Február 7)

8


----------



## plupp (2011 Február 7)

9


----------



## plupp (2011 Február 7)

10


----------



## plupp (2011 Február 7)

11


----------



## plupp (2011 Február 7)

12


----------



## plupp (2011 Február 7)

13


----------



## plupp (2011 Február 7)

14


----------



## plupp (2011 Február 7)

15


----------



## plupp (2011 Február 7)

16


----------



## plupp (2011 Február 7)

17


----------



## plupp (2011 Február 7)

18


----------



## plupp (2011 Február 7)

19


----------



## plupp (2011 Február 7)

20


----------



## plupp (2011 Február 7)

21


----------



## plupp (2011 Február 7)

22


----------



## plupp (2011 Február 7)

23


----------



## plupp (2011 Február 7)

24


----------



## plupp (2011 Február 7)

a 25.


----------



## piros55 (2011 Február 7)

*Hello !*


----------



## humanista (2011 Február 7)

iegn


----------



## humanista (2011 Február 7)

persze


----------



## humanista (2011 Február 7)

hgyne


----------



## humanista (2011 Február 7)

naná


----------



## humanista (2011 Február 7)

ja


----------



## humanista (2011 Február 7)

jó


----------



## humanista (2011 Február 7)

je


----------



## humanista (2011 Február 7)

juj


----------



## humanista (2011 Február 7)

jujuj


----------



## humanista (2011 Február 7)

hajaj


----------



## humanista (2011 Február 7)

hu


----------



## humanista (2011 Február 7)

jojo


----------



## humanista (2011 Február 7)

guju


----------



## humanista (2011 Február 7)

bibi


----------



## humanista (2011 Február 7)

de


----------



## humanista (2011 Február 7)

sasa


----------



## humanista (2011 Február 7)

ki


----------



## humanista (2011 Február 7)

se


----------



## humanista (2011 Február 7)

dede


----------



## humanista (2011 Február 7)

nem


----------



## benigna7 (2011 Február 7)

1.sziasztok


----------



## benigna7 (2011 Február 7)

hogy vagytok?


----------



## benigna7 (2011 Február 7)

én nem túl jól :.......


----------



## benigna7 (2011 Február 7)

hiányzik a papám nagyon


----------



## benigna7 (2011 Február 7)

de


----------



## benigna7 (2011 Február 7)

majd


----------



## benigna7 (2011 Február 7)

lesz


----------



## benigna7 (2011 Február 7)

jobb


----------



## benigna7 (2011 Február 7)

remélem


----------



## benigna7 (2011 Február 7)

s


----------



## benigna7 (2011 Február 7)

z


----------



## Blogzang (2011 Február 7)

Sziasztok!


----------



## benigna7 (2011 Február 7)

e


----------



## benigna7 (2011 Február 7)

r


----------



## benigna7 (2011 Február 7)

h


----------



## benigna7 (2011 Február 7)

i


----------



## benigna7 (2011 Február 7)

á


----------



## benigna7 (2011 Február 7)

n


----------



## benigna7 (2011 Február 7)

y


----------



## benigna7 (2011 Február 7)

z


----------



## benigna7 (2011 Február 7)

k


----------



## benigna7 (2011 Február 7)

mégsem műkszik


----------



## benigna7 (2011 Február 7)

hiába próbálom


----------



## gigi10 (2011 Február 7)

3


----------



## gigi10 (2011 Február 7)

5


----------



## gigi10 (2011 Február 7)

444


----------



## gigi10 (2011 Február 7)

7


----------



## gigi10 (2011 Február 7)

56


----------



## gigi10 (2011 Február 7)

55


----------



## gigi10 (2011 Február 7)

l


----------



## plupp (2011 Február 7)

26


----------



## markus60 (2011 Február 7)

*Megpróbálom*

Sziasztok, Jani vagyok.

Én is szeretnék összeszedni 20 hozzászólást,de lehet,hogy kissé sután fogok hozzálátni.


----------



## snoonh (2011 Február 7)

Helló Mindenkinek,


----------



## Rucsiair (2011 Február 7)

Sziasztok Budapestről


----------



## snoonh (2011 Február 7)

20 hozzászólást szeretnék összeszedni, milyen témában lehet?


----------



## Rucsiair (2011 Február 7)

Általános iskolás témazáró feladatlapokat böngészem


----------



## snoonh (2011 Február 7)

bár látom így is alakul


----------



## snoonh (2011 Február 7)

már csak 17


----------



## snoonh (2011 Február 7)

Szép időnk van


----------



## snoonh (2011 Február 7)




----------



## snoonh (2011 Február 7)

meglesz ez...


----------



## snoonh (2011 Február 7)

hamarosan


----------



## snoonh (2011 Február 7)

már-már blog jelleget ölt a dolog


----------



## markus60 (2011 Február 7)

Sziasztok,üdvözlet Mosonmagyaróvárról


----------



## markus60 (2011 Február 7)

Ha valakit érdekelnek az e könyvek,keressen meg


----------



## markus60 (2011 Február 7)

Szívesen elbeszélgetek Dalmáciáról


----------



## markus60 (2011 Február 7)

Ki szeret horgászni?


----------



## markus60 (2011 Február 7)

1961


----------



## markus60 (2011 Február 7)

Ezt már csak a hozzászólások száma miatt teszem


----------



## markus60 (2011 Február 7)

Nálunk megjött a tavasz kb15 Celsius


----------



## markus60 (2011 Február 7)

Itt a farsang,áll a bál.


----------



## markus60 (2011 Február 7)

A Ricsi problémázik


----------



## markus60 (2011 Február 7)

Segítséget kérnék,hogy lehet fel és letölteni.
Előre is köszönöm.


----------



## markus60 (2011 Február 7)

Bea telefonál


----------



## markus60 (2011 Február 7)

Becsület szavamra írok én még normális hozzászólásokat is, amint rájövök,hogyan találom meg az engem érdeklő témákat.


----------



## markus60 (2011 Február 7)

Mit is írjak még?


----------



## snoonh (2011 Február 7)




----------



## snoonh (2011 Február 7)

megvan egy dekád


----------



## snoonh (2011 Február 7)

már több is


----------



## snoonh (2011 Február 7)

meg még több


----------



## Clauaslau (2011 Február 7)

Sziasztok!


----------



## sixten (2011 Február 7)

haliho mindenkinek...nem ertem , es talan valaki tud majd ebben segiteni h miert meg mindig azt irja ki a rendszer h pl nem tudok valamit megnezni vagy letolteni az adott forumbol ,mert szuksegeltetik a 20 hozzaszolas es a min ket nap regiseg, holott ez nekem megvan...nagyon koszi elore is a segitseget


----------



## apa64 (2011 Február 7)

Sziasztok és szép új hetet kívánok mindenkinek innen Budapestről!


----------



## Krinyci (2011 Február 7)

*20 hozzászólás*

Üdvözlet mindenkinek!


----------



## Krinyci (2011 Február 7)

*xxx*

Szép napot Budapestről!


----------



## Krinyci (2011 Február 7)

Szép időnk van.


----------



## Krinyci (2011 Február 7)

Sok a munkám.


----------



## Krinyci (2011 Február 7)

Holnap kedd lesz.


----------



## Krinyci (2011 Február 7)

Már megvan a negyede.


----------



## Krinyci (2011 Február 7)

Folyékonyan angolul


----------



## Krinyci (2011 Február 7)

Szeretek olvasni


----------



## Krinyci (2011 Február 7)

MInden napra egy könyv


----------



## Krinyci (2011 Február 7)

És...itt a fele....


----------



## Krinyci (2011 Február 7)

Három nótbúk


----------



## Krinyci (2011 Február 7)

Vámpírkönyvek


----------



## Krinyci (2011 Február 7)

Kanadai magyarok


----------



## Krinyci (2011 Február 7)

Répa, retek, mogyoró


----------



## Krinyci (2011 Február 7)

Még 6


----------



## Krinyci (2011 Február 7)

megvan a háromnegyede


----------



## snoonh (2011 Február 7)

Hi


----------



## Krinyci (2011 Február 7)

Tanulni jó


----------



## Krinyci (2011 Február 7)

Babák


----------



## Krinyci (2011 Február 7)

várom, hogy letölthessek


----------



## Krinyci (2011 Február 7)

és, ha minden igaz.....akkor...20!!!


----------



## snoonh (2011 Február 7)

re


----------



## Clauaslau (2011 Február 7)

Milyen szép idő van!


----------



## snoonh (2011 Február 7)

még 5


----------



## snoonh (2011 Február 7)

almost there


----------



## málni123 (2011 Február 7)

első


----------



## málni123 (2011 Február 7)

második


----------



## málni123 (2011 Február 7)

miért van erre szükség?
3.


----------



## Clauaslau (2011 Február 7)

De jó lenne, ha ez az idő maradna  !


----------



## málni123 (2011 Február 7)

4.


----------



## málni123 (2011 Február 7)

6.


----------



## Clauaslau (2011 Február 7)

Bár azt mondják, szerdától jön a hideg


----------



## málni123 (2011 Február 7)

8.


----------



## málni123 (2011 Február 7)

kilencedik


----------



## Clauaslau (2011 Február 7)

Az nem lenne jó.


----------



## málni123 (2011 Február 7)

10. a fele már megvan


----------



## Clauaslau (2011 Február 7)

Elég volt a télből.


----------



## málni123 (2011 Február 7)

tizen2.


----------



## Clauaslau (2011 Február 7)

Itt a változás ideje.


----------



## málni123 (2011 Február 7)

tízenharmadik


----------



## Krinyci (2011 Február 7)

hozzászólok, mert nem lehet máshogy letölteni


----------



## Clauaslau (2011 Február 7)

Victor Wooten a legjobb basszeros?


----------



## málni123 (2011 Február 7)

remélem jól számoltam 16.


----------



## Krinyci (2011 Február 7)

nos??


----------



## málni123 (2011 Február 7)

17. meglesz


----------



## snoonh (2011 Február 7)

még 3


----------



## Clauaslau (2011 Február 7)

de az öreg Jaco, még mindig az ász.


----------



## málni123 (2011 Február 7)

18.


----------



## málni123 (2011 Február 7)

hurrráááá 20.


----------



## Clauaslau (2011 Február 7)

és Larry papa?


----------



## málni123 (2011 Február 7)

1 a ráadás ha nem jól számoltam volna


----------



## Clauaslau (2011 Február 7)

de Bona is állat, sőt!


----------



## snoonh (2011 Február 7)

2


----------



## Clauaslau (2011 Február 7)

Na, meg Manring!!


----------



## Clauaslau (2011 Február 7)

Éljen a fretless!


----------



## snoonh (2011 Február 7)

talán 1


----------



## snoonh (2011 Február 7)

megvan


----------



## Clauaslau (2011 Február 7)

Steve Bailey is király.


----------



## Clauaslau (2011 Február 7)

És McBride 6 húroson?


----------



## Clauaslau (2011 Február 7)

na, és persze Claypool, hohoo


----------



## Clauaslau (2011 Február 7)

les különösen kreatív


----------



## Clauaslau (2011 Február 7)

És az Miller?


----------



## Clauaslau (2011 Február 7)

Miller a legjobb zenetesztelésre


----------



## Laci86 (2011 Február 7)

sziasztok


----------



## Laci86 (2011 Február 7)

tök jó tőzsdés cuccok vannak


----------



## Laci86 (2011 Február 7)

20 hozzászólás és letölthetőek


----------



## Laci86 (2011 Február 7)

17


----------



## Laci86 (2011 Február 7)

16


----------



## Laci86 (2011 Február 7)

15


----------



## Laci86 (2011 Február 7)

14


----------



## Laci86 (2011 Február 7)

13


----------



## Laci86 (2011 Február 7)

12


----------



## Laci86 (2011 Február 7)

11


----------



## Laci86 (2011 Február 7)

10


----------



## Laci86 (2011 Február 7)

9


----------



## Laci86 (2011 Február 7)

8


----------



## Laci86 (2011 Február 7)

7


----------



## Laci86 (2011 Február 7)

6


----------



## Laci86 (2011 Február 7)

5


----------



## Laci86 (2011 Február 7)

4


----------



## Laci86 (2011 Február 7)

3


----------



## Laci86 (2011 Február 7)

2


----------



## Laci86 (2011 Február 7)

1


----------



## Laci86 (2011 Február 7)

000


----------



## Laci86 (2011 Február 7)

00


----------



## decon (2011 Február 7)

*Hello*

Ez az első


----------



## decon (2011 Február 7)

*logohead.png*

02


----------



## decon (2011 Február 7)

03


----------



## baloghszilvike (2011 Február 7)

1


----------



## decon (2011 Február 7)

04


----------



## baloghszilvike (2011 Február 7)

2


----------



## decon (2011 Február 7)

06


----------



## baloghszilvike (2011 Február 7)

3


----------



## baloghszilvike (2011 Február 7)

4


----------



## decon (2011 Február 7)

07


----------



## baloghszilvike (2011 Február 7)

5


----------



## decon (2011 Február 7)

08


----------



## baloghszilvike (2011 Február 7)

6


----------



## baloghszilvike (2011 Február 7)

7


----------



## decon (2011 Február 7)

09


----------



## baloghszilvike (2011 Február 7)

8


----------



## decon (2011 Február 7)

10


----------



## baloghszilvike (2011 Február 7)

9


----------



## baloghszilvike (2011 Február 7)

10


----------



## decon (2011 Február 7)

11


----------



## baloghszilvike (2011 Február 7)

11


----------



## decon (2011 Február 7)

12


----------



## baloghszilvike (2011 Február 7)

12


----------



## baloghszilvike (2011 Február 7)

13


----------



## decon (2011 Február 7)

13


----------



## baloghszilvike (2011 Február 7)

14


----------



## decon (2011 Február 7)

14


----------



## baloghszilvike (2011 Február 7)

15


----------



## decon (2011 Február 7)

15


----------



## baloghszilvike (2011 Február 7)

16


----------



## decon (2011 Február 7)

16


----------



## baloghszilvike (2011 Február 7)

17


----------



## decon (2011 Február 7)

17


----------



## baloghszilvike (2011 Február 7)

18


----------



## decon (2011 Február 7)

18


----------



## baloghszilvike (2011 Február 7)

19


----------



## decon (2011 Február 7)

19


----------



## baloghszilvike (2011 Február 7)

20


----------



## decon (2011 Február 7)

20


----------



## decon (2011 Február 7)

21


----------



## decon (2011 Február 7)

22


----------



## decon (2011 Február 7)

23


----------



## Livdencs (2011 Február 7)

szia!nagyon örülök az oldaladnak !Sokat segítettél!


----------



## decon (2011 Február 7)

25


----------



## mzsuzsa (2011 Február 7)

Én még kezdő vagyok ezen az oldalon.


----------



## kenyeres01 (2011 Február 7)

ha


----------



## mzsuzsa (2011 Február 7)

Egyenlőre csak nézelődök.


----------



## kenyeres01 (2011 Február 7)

1+1


----------



## kenyeres01 (2011 Február 7)

dfd


----------



## kenyeres01 (2011 Február 7)

hacac


----------



## kenyeres01 (2011 Február 7)

Pa


----------



## kenyeres01 (2011 Február 7)

még


----------



## kenyeres01 (2011 Február 7)

stephen king kel


----------



## kenyeres01 (2011 Február 7)

harafafda


----------



## kenyeres01 (2011 Február 7)

erwfesafe


----------



## kenyeres01 (2011 Február 7)

asfafadfsa


----------



## kenyeres01 (2011 Február 7)

sadasdasd


----------



## kenyeres01 (2011 Február 7)

asdasd


----------



## kishacsek (2011 Február 7)

jfhzur


----------



## kenyeres01 (2011 Február 7)

adasd


----------



## kenyeres01 (2011 Február 7)

asdasdas


----------



## kishacsek (2011 Február 7)

20hozzászólás.....2.


----------



## kishacsek (2011 Február 7)

kgkohnhjgkijkh


----------



## kenyeres01 (2011 Február 7)

asdasdasdasdsa


----------



## kishacsek (2011 Február 7)

nyehhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## kenyeres01 (2011 Február 7)

assasax


----------



## kishacsek (2011 Február 7)

20mp


----------



## kenyeres01 (2011 Február 7)

saxasxsa


----------



## kishacsek (2011 Február 7)

ez vicces


----------



## kenyeres01 (2011 Február 7)

:11:sadasdsadaasdasdsa


----------



## mzsuzsa (2011 Február 7)

3


----------



## kishacsek (2011 Február 7)

kkiuiuiuiuiuiuiuiui


----------



## kenyeres01 (2011 Február 7)

kissasaxcsaxcas


----------



## kishacsek (2011 Február 7)

8


----------



## mzsuzsa (2011 Február 7)

4


----------



## kenyeres01 (2011 Február 7)

saassac20


----------



## kishacsek (2011 Február 7)

:kaboom:bobobobobo


----------



## mzsuzsa (2011 Február 7)

5


----------



## kishacsek (2011 Február 7)

a fele!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kishacsek (2011 Február 7)

bgfdsswedrtzujiklmnbvcqwertzuikjmnhbg


----------



## mzsuzsa (2011 Február 7)

6


----------



## kishacsek (2011 Február 7)

qwerty


----------



## mzsuzsa (2011 Február 7)

7


----------



## kishacsek (2011 Február 7)

poiuztdexvbn


----------



## mzsuzsa (2011 Február 7)

a


----------



## kishacsek (2011 Február 7)

:9:trollolo


----------



## mzsuzsa (2011 Február 7)

aa


----------



## kishacsek (2011 Február 7)

ulllalllla


----------



## mzsuzsa (2011 Február 7)

10


----------



## kishacsek (2011 Február 7)

...........!!!!!!!!!!!?????????:::::_____------;;;;


----------



## mzsuzsa (2011 Február 7)

11


----------



## kishacsek (2011 Február 7)

közeledik!!!


----------



## mzsuzsa (2011 Február 7)

12


----------



## kishacsek (2011 Február 7)

gggggggggggggg


----------



## mzsuzsa (2011 Február 7)

13


----------



## kishacsek (2011 Február 7)

nnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## mzsuzsa (2011 Február 7)

14


----------



## kishacsek (2011 Február 7)

utsóóóóóóóóó


----------



## kishacsek (2011 Február 7)

ráadás biztos ami biztos


----------



## mzsuzsa (2011 Február 7)

15


----------



## mzsuzsa (2011 Február 7)

16


----------



## mzsuzsa (2011 Február 7)

17


----------



## mzsuzsa (2011 Február 7)

18


----------



## ganna76 (2011 Február 7)

xccxy


----------



## mzsuzsa (2011 Február 7)

19


----------



## mzsuzsa (2011 Február 7)

20


----------



## ganna76 (2011 Február 7)

scsadsa


----------



## ganna76 (2011 Február 7)

fdsfds


----------



## ganna76 (2011 Február 7)

xcxcxy


----------



## ganna76 (2011 Február 7)

scsycy


----------



## ganna76 (2011 Február 7)

123


----------



## ganna76 (2011 Február 7)

456


----------



## ganna76 (2011 Február 7)

369


----------



## ganna76 (2011 Február 7)

5862356


----------



## ganna76 (2011 Február 7)

2434132,0


----------



## rjani (2011 Február 7)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


Szép napot mindenkinek.:lol:


----------



## ganna76 (2011 Február 7)

5464
631
566
563


----------



## ganna76 (2011 Február 7)

köszi, köszi, köszi


----------



## ganna76 (2011 Február 7)

fjgkfjgléf


----------



## ganna76 (2011 Február 7)

fdsfsdfd


----------



## ganna76 (2011 Február 7)

dfdsfds


----------



## ganna76 (2011 Február 7)

78678678


----------



## ganna76 (2011 Február 7)

gfdgfdg


----------



## ganna76 (2011 Február 7)

d4fds54g5ds4g5sd4g
dsffd5f65d6f5ds65f6ds


----------



## ganna76 (2011 Február 7)

köszönöm!!!


----------



## ganna76 (2011 Február 7)

na oké, én is ráadok!


----------



## CICIK (2011 Február 7)

bizok benne hogy menni fog


----------



## CICIK (2011 Február 7)

szia


----------



## CICIK (2011 Február 7)

no meg en is sietek


----------



## CICIK (2011 Február 7)

milyen hozzaszolas ez...


----------



## CICIK (2011 Február 7)

en is unom


----------



## CICIK (2011 Február 7)

20 kell,jaj


----------



## CICIK (2011 Február 7)

12 kell meg


----------



## CICIK (2011 Február 7)

ejjel tobb ido van netezni


----------



## CICIK (2011 Február 7)

nappal csak rohanok


----------



## CICIK (2011 Február 7)

sziasztok magyarbikaliak,barhol


----------



## CICIK (2011 Február 7)

hello


----------



## CICIK (2011 Február 7)

ovonotarsak puszi


----------



## CICIK (2011 Február 7)

varom a magyarbikaliak jelentkezeset


----------



## CICIK (2011 Február 7)

mar varom a sok jo dolog letolteset


----------



## CICIK (2011 Február 7)

remek lehet ez az oldal....


----------



## CICIK (2011 Február 7)

ovonenik jelentkezzenek!


----------



## CICIK (2011 Február 7)

meg csak 1 kell,aztan paaa


----------



## CICIK (2011 Február 7)

pa,megvan a 20?


----------



## málni123 (2011 Február 7)

már van 20 hozzászólásom, de nem enged


----------



## málni123 (2011 Február 7)

1


----------



## koviclara (2011 Február 7)

Nagyon jók az új cuccosok!köszi őket


----------



## málni123 (2011 Február 7)

2


----------



## málni123 (2011 Február 7)

3


----------



## málni123 (2011 Február 7)

6


----------



## málni123 (2011 Február 7)

7


----------



## málni123 (2011 Február 7)

9


----------



## málni123 (2011 Február 7)

10


----------



## málni123 (2011 Február 7)

11


----------



## málni123 (2011 Február 7)

12


----------



## málni123 (2011 Február 7)

13


----------



## málni123 (2011 Február 7)

14


----------



## málni123 (2011 Február 7)

15


----------



## málni123 (2011 Február 7)

16


----------



## málni123 (2011 Február 7)

17


----------



## málni123 (2011 Február 7)

19


----------



## málni123 (2011 Február 7)

20


----------



## málni123 (2011 Február 7)

21


----------



## Wichita (2011 Február 7)

Listen up I'm gonna' tell you bit about myself 
I got a situation, ain't concerning nobody else 
Just you and what you can do for me 
(Ooh) 

I had the life of ordinary, I spat it out 
Now my condition's kind of scary, I need you now 
Not love but I need something else 

So here's my confession 
(This time x2) 
Don't just want you to love me


----------



## Wichita (2011 Február 7)

I want to be your attention 
(This time x2) 
Want my name on the Marquee 

I want you (To want me) 
I want you (To need me) 
I want you 
To hear my confession 

I want to be your Obsession 

(Whoa)


----------



## Wichita (2011 Február 7)

I'll fake sick, shy until you never let me go 
So I can be your addiction in the stereo 
I could be, just your type of high 
(I can give what you like) 

Your talkin' bout' the narcissist, it meants, in Hollywood 
I'm lovin' myself, the word I need's for you to feel good (Let's go) 
Let the music just take control 

So here's my confession


----------



## Wichita (2011 Február 7)

This time 
Don't just want you to love me 
I want to be your attention 
This time 

[ From: http://www.metrolyrics.com/obsession-lyrics-sky-ferreira.html ]

This time 
Want my name on the Marquee (Whoa) 

I want you (To want me) 
I want you (To need me) 
I want you 
To hear my confession 

I want to be your Obsession 
I want to be your Obsession


----------



## Wichita (2011 Február 7)

Want my name on the Marquee (Whoa) 

I want you (To want me) 
I want you (To need me) 
I want you 
To hear my confession 

I want to be your Obsession 
I want to be your Obsession 
I want to be your Obsession 

Oooh
[ From: http://www.metrolyrics.com/obsession-lyrics-sky-ferreira.html ]

This time 
Want my name on the Marquee (Whoa)


----------



## Wichita (2011 Február 7)

Már csak 1!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wichita (2011 Február 7)

és....igen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wichita (2011 Február 7)

vagy nem?


----------



## Wichita (2011 Február 7)

Határozottan nem. DE mért nem? Regisztrálva vagyok már 3 napja


----------



## Wichita (2011 Február 7)

Mrrrr.....


----------



## nikko1223 (2011 Február 7)

Én is köszönöm szépen a lehetőséget!


----------



## arniszabi (2011 Február 7)

Szervusztok!
Egy hirtelen ötlettől vezérelve kezdtem el itt régi könyveket keresni és most végre, egy barátom segitségével rátaláltam néhányra. A 90-es években nagy M.A.G.U.S. rajongó és játékos voltam, és most nosztalgiából újra láthatom ezeket. Köszönöm.


----------



## arniszabi (2011 Február 7)

Esetleg tudna valaki segíteni nekem, egy régi ismerősömet keresem itt, kanadába utazott ki régen munkalehetőség miatt. Szeretném vele felvenni a kapcsolatot. Hátha ismeri valaki: Ábrahám Erika a neve. Köszönöm előre is.


----------



## Kovi71 (2011 Február 7)

nem tudok mit irni


----------



## Kovi71 (2011 Február 7)

szép idő volt ma


----------



## Kovi71 (2011 Február 7)

remélem gyorsan jön a nyár


----------



## Kovi71 (2011 Február 7)

még mindig kell irnom


----------



## Kovi71 (2011 Február 7)

rstgcrtsgcsrgsg


----------



## Kovi71 (2011 Február 7)

dthbdhdbjhdb


----------



## Kovi71 (2011 Február 7)

még13


----------



## Kovi71 (2011 Február 7)

12


----------



## Kovi71 (2011 Február 7)

11


----------



## Kovi71 (2011 Február 7)

10


----------



## Kovi71 (2011 Február 7)

még 9


----------



## hs77 (2011 Február 7)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Kovi71 (2011 Február 7)

nem soká


----------



## hs77 (2011 Február 7)

2


----------



## hs77 (2011 Február 7)

3


----------



## Kovi71 (2011 Február 7)

még 7


----------



## Kovi71 (2011 Február 7)

jó az oldal


----------



## hs77 (2011 Február 7)

negyedik


----------



## Kovi71 (2011 Február 7)

sok jó téma van


----------



## hs77 (2011 Február 7)

Tetszenek a fórumok


----------



## Kovi71 (2011 Február 7)

17


----------



## Kovi71 (2011 Február 7)

18


----------



## hs77 (2011 Február 7)

6


----------



## Kovi71 (2011 Február 7)

19


----------



## hs77 (2011 Február 7)

7


----------



## hs77 (2011 Február 7)

nyolc


----------



## hs77 (2011 Február 7)

9


----------



## Kovi71 (2011 Február 7)

20


----------



## simid (2011 Február 7)

20


----------



## hs77 (2011 Február 7)

10


----------



## hs77 (2011 Február 7)

11


----------



## simid (2011 Február 7)

19


----------



## hs77 (2011 Február 7)

tizenkettő


----------



## hs77 (2011 Február 7)

13


----------



## simid (2011 Február 7)

18


----------



## simid (2011 Február 7)

17


----------



## hs77 (2011 Február 7)

14


----------



## simid (2011 Február 7)

16


----------



## hs77 (2011 Február 7)

15


----------



## simid (2011 Február 7)

15


----------



## hs77 (2011 Február 7)

16


----------



## simid (2011 Február 7)

14


----------



## hs77 (2011 Február 7)

17


----------



## simid (2011 Február 7)

13


----------



## hs77 (2011 Február 7)

18


----------



## simid (2011 Február 7)

12


----------



## hs77 (2011 Február 7)

19


----------



## simid (2011 Február 7)

11


----------



## hs77 (2011 Február 7)

20


----------



## simid (2011 Február 7)

9


----------



## simid (2011 Február 7)

8


----------



## hs77 (2011 Február 7)

Ajánlom az ebook fórumot


----------



## simid (2011 Február 7)

7


----------



## tranon (2011 Február 7)

hello bello!


----------



## simid (2011 Február 7)

6


----------



## simid (2011 Február 7)

5


----------



## simid (2011 Február 7)

3


----------



## simid (2011 Február 7)

4


----------



## simid (2011 Február 7)

2


----------



## simid (2011 Február 7)

1


----------



## simid (2011 Február 7)

0


----------



## izare (2011 Február 7)

detto


----------



## izare (2011 Február 7)

tetszik ez aszámolásos módi


----------



## izare (2011 Február 7)

ez jó!


----------



## tranon (2011 Február 7)

3


----------



## tranon (2011 Február 7)

4


----------



## tranon (2011 Február 7)

5


----------



## tranon (2011 Február 7)

6


----------



## tranon (2011 Február 7)

7


----------



## padisaxi (2011 Február 7)

Hali


----------



## padisaxi (2011 Február 7)

Hali köszi


----------



## padisaxi (2011 Február 7)

Üdv


----------



## padisaxi (2011 Február 7)

Kár hogy így kell.


----------



## padisaxi (2011 Február 7)

Remélem meglessz a 20


----------



## padisaxi (2011 Február 7)

6


----------



## padisaxi (2011 Február 7)

dettó


----------



## padisaxi (2011 Február 7)

Yamaha S-900


----------



## padisaxi (2011 Február 7)

Roland g-70


----------



## padisaxi (2011 Február 7)

Halihóóóóó


----------



## padisaxi (2011 Február 7)

10


----------



## padisaxi (2011 Február 7)

Üdv mindenkinek


----------



## borici (2011 Február 7)

*Köszönöm*

Köszönöm a lehetőséget.


----------



## padisaxi (2011 Február 7)

kották


----------



## padisaxi (2011 Február 7)

alapok


----------



## padisaxi (2011 Február 7)

sty


----------



## borici (2011 Február 7)

Egy pasi bemegy a kocsmába, odamegy a barátjához:
- Nagyon elegem van az anyósomból. Szerinted mit csináljak?
- Vegyél neki egy trabantot, aztán majd jól összetöri magát.
Egy hónap múlva jön vissza a pasi:
- Hát a terved nem vált be a trabant összetört de ő sértetlenül megúszta.
- Akkor vegyél neki egy Suzukit.
Egy hét múlva megint jön:
- Már megint összetörte az autót de magát sajnos nem!
- Értem. Akkor vegyél neki egy jaguárt.
A pasi jön egy nap múlva:
- Király! A jaguár már a garázsban széttépte!


----------



## tranon (2011 Február 7)

8


----------



## tranon (2011 Február 7)

9


----------



## tranon (2011 Február 7)

10


----------



## encus.625 (2011 Február 7)

Ide is leírom, hogy mennyire nem értem azt, hogy miért kell ez a kötelező 20 hsz.


----------



## tranon (2011 Február 7)

11


----------



## padisaxi (2011 Február 7)

stl


----------



## tranon (2011 Február 7)

12


----------



## tranon (2011 Február 7)

13


----------



## padisaxi (2011 Február 7)

miért kell ez a kötelező 20


----------



## tranon (2011 Február 7)

14


----------



## encus.625 (2011 Február 7)




----------



## padisaxi (2011 Február 7)

Trabant


----------



## tranon (2011 Február 7)

15


----------



## padisaxi (2011 Február 7)

inkább jaguár


----------



## tranon (2011 Február 7)

16


----------



## padisaxi (2011 Február 7)

zéró na végre


----------



## tranon (2011 Február 7)

17


----------



## tranon (2011 Február 7)

18


----------



## encus.625 (2011 Február 7)

Akkor számoljunk: 1


----------



## tranon (2011 Február 7)

19


----------



## encus.625 (2011 Február 7)

1


----------



## encus.625 (2011 Február 7)

2


----------



## tranon (2011 Február 7)

20!20!20!


----------



## encus.625 (2011 Február 7)

3


----------



## encus.625 (2011 Február 7)

4


----------



## padisaxi (2011 Február 7)

A 20 megvolt és mégsem mükszik.........


----------



## encus.625 (2011 Február 7)

5


----------



## padisaxi (2011 Február 7)

és ráadásúl novemberben regeltem


----------



## padisaxi (2011 Február 7)

padisaxi írta:


> és ráadásúl novemberben regeltem


a fene se érti


----------



## padisaxi (2011 Február 7)

ne örülj


----------



## encus.625 (2011 Február 7)

6


----------



## padisaxi (2011 Február 7)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


 


padisaxi írta:


> A 20 megvolt és mégsem mükszik.........


 


tranon írta:


> 20!20!20!


 ?????????????


----------



## encus.625 (2011 Február 7)

na ez így már elég érdekes akkor


----------



## encus.625 (2011 Február 7)

Ez a 20. 
De csak holnap jár le a 48 óra.


----------



## Laca_007 (2011 Február 7)

Hálás köszönet a feltöltésért!


----------



## Laca_007 (2011 Február 7)

Köszönöm a feltöltést!


----------



## Laca_007 (2011 Február 7)

Köszönöm, hogy feltöltötted!


----------



## Laca_007 (2011 Február 7)

Köszi szépen!


----------



## vgreksa (2011 Február 7)

Sziasztok!

Egy újabb lelkes hozzaszólás-gyüjtögetővel többen lettünk!


----------



## kajan1949 (2011 Február 7)

Még nyílnak a völgyben a kerti virágok,


----------



## kajan1949 (2011 Február 7)

Még zöldel a nyárfa az ablak előtt,


----------



## kajan1949 (2011 Február 7)

De látod amottan a téli világot?


----------



## kajan1949 (2011 Február 7)

Már hó takará el a bérci tetőt.


----------



## kajan1949 (2011 Február 7)

Még ifju szivemben a lángsugarú nyár


----------



## kajan1949 (2011 Február 7)

S még benne virít az egész kikelet


----------



## kajan1949 (2011 Február 7)

De íme sötét hajam őszbe vegyűl már,


----------



## kajan1949 (2011 Február 7)

A tél dere már megüté fejemet.


----------



## kajan1949 (2011 Február 7)

Elhull a virág, eliramlik az élet...


----------



## kajan1949 (2011 Február 7)

Űlj, hitvesem, űlj az ölembe ide!


----------



## kajan1949 (2011 Február 7)

Ki most fejedet kebelemre tevéd le,


----------



## kajan1949 (2011 Február 7)

Holnap nem omolsz-e sirom fölibe?


----------



## kajan1949 (2011 Február 7)

Oh mondd: ha előbb halok el, tetemimre


----------



## kajan1949 (2011 Február 7)

Könnyezve borítasz-e szemfödelet?


----------



## kajan1949 (2011 Február 7)

S rábírhat-e majdan egy ifju szerelme,


----------



## kajan1949 (2011 Február 7)

Hogy elhagyod érte az én nevemet?


----------



## kajan1949 (2011 Február 7)

Ha eldobod egykor az özvegyi fátyolt,


----------



## kajan1949 (2011 Február 7)

Fejfámra sötét lobogóul akaszd,


----------



## kajan1949 (2011 Február 7)

Én feljövök érte a síri világból


----------



## kajan1949 (2011 Február 7)

Az éj közepén, s oda leviszem azt,


----------



## kajan1949 (2011 Február 7)

Letörleni véle könyűimet érted,


----------



## kajan1949 (2011 Február 7)

Ki könnyeden elfeledéd hivedet,


----------



## kajan1949 (2011 Február 7)

S e szív sebeit bekötözni, ki téged


----------



## kajan1949 (2011 Február 7)

Még akkor is, ott is, örökre szeret! Petőfi Sándor


----------



## joan984 (2011 Február 7)

Nagyon köszönöm én is a feltöltést!


----------



## zafi (2011 Február 7)

Sziasztok! én is elkezdem gyűjtögetni azt a 20 kommentet


----------



## zafi (2011 Február 7)

1x is szeretném megköszönni, hogy itt végre megtaláltam egy könyvet amit már egy ide vadászok neten


----------



## zafi (2011 Február 7)

2x is sablonos leszek, én is a kedvenc költőmet fogom idézni nektek cserébe


----------



## zafi (2011 Február 7)

GÖMB-ÉLMÉNY


Veled aludva
rólunk álmodom: arról,
hogy veled alszom.

-Fodor Ákos-


----------



## zafi (2011 Február 7)

A KIBELEZETT PLÜSSNYÚL ÜVEGSZEME TOMPÁN CSILLAN

Kértél. Megkaptál.
Megnézted: mi van bennem.
- Mi már nem játszunk?


----------



## zafi (2011 Február 7)

A történet



A történet zárt vonalú,
s bármily tág: kör, akár az élet.
Mitől függ: víg? vagy szomorú?
Hogy hol kezded, és meddig meséled.


----------



## zafi (2011 Február 7)

Fodor Ákos: Egy ajándék elhárítása



Ne adj igazat.
Neked túlsokba kerül;
nekem meg épp van.


----------



## zafi (2011 Február 7)

Erkölcsi kérdés 

– a rés méretén
múlna, hogy amit látsz: azt
nézed, vagy lesed?


----------



## zafi (2011 Február 7)

LES ADIEUX

magadra ítéllek


----------



## zafi (2011 Február 7)

METAOPTIKA

Nagyon figyelj, mert a világot
teszed is azzá, aminek látod.


----------



## zafi (2011 Február 7)

3 negatív szó


nincs
semmi
baj


----------



## zafi (2011 Február 7)

AXIÓMA

A szeretésen
kívül minden emberi
tett: romépítés.


----------



## zafi (2011 Február 7)

Attól...


Attól még, hogy orvos vagy,
beteg is lehetsz.

Attól még, hogy bíró vagy,
bűnös is lehetsz.

Attól még, hogy ember vagy,
boldog is lehetsz.


----------



## zafi (2011 Február 7)

Bölcsesség

Kapaszkodókat
gyártunk s mire eszmélünk:
kész is a ketrec.


----------



## zafi (2011 Február 7)

Monológ



Mondj kevesebbet, mint amennyit érzel. 

A biztosnál is mondj kevesebbet - még, ha 

kopárrá lesz is a látszat így; 

hogy a keserű csalódásban oly gazdag világ 

édes-csalódás-állománya (olykor és esetleg) 

gyarapodhassék. 

Ezt csakis a Kevesebb által érheted el. 

Sokból túl sok van. Az embléma 

rég eltakarja a tárgyat, az ár az árút, 

a nyelv a beszédet. 

És talán 

örökre fogadd meg, hogy Valamirevaló Ügyben 

sosem ejtesz ki a szádon afféle 

hazárd, veszélyes, viszolyogtató szavakat, mint 

"örökké", mint "soha".


----------



## zafi (2011 Február 7)

EGY SZENVEDÉLY ANATÓMIÁJA

_ HAMLET: ...mely dolgokat, uram, bár magam is
rettentően és roppantul meghiszek,
mégis úgy tartom, nem becsület így
papírra tenni:
_
Gyere,
közel, közelebb,
még közelebb, kérlek, még, még,
egészen közel, tapadóan-egészen!
- Én akarlak eltaszítani.


----------



## zafi (2011 Február 7)

DRÁMA


- Vallj színt! rivallják.
- Szivárvány... suttogom


----------



## zafi (2011 Február 7)

Szemem és szemed 

Szememmel táncolt a szemed,
beszélt szememmel és ölelkezett:
sírás, csend, szigor és révület
- mi minden?
Csak szemem és szemed. 

Ki végtelen feledésednek ajánlom
múló esetemet,
tőled, magamtól márcsak azt kívánom:
ha találkozunk még, bárhol e világon,
ne kelljen elkapnod rólam tekinteted. 
Szememmel táncolt a szemed,
beszélt szememmel és ölelkezett:
sírás, csend, szigor és révület
- mi minden? mi minden?
Csak szemem és szemed.


----------



## zafi (2011 Február 7)

HÍVSÁGOS TÁRGYAK NYOMORÚSÁGA


Tükröt és órát
csakis antik-korában
néznek magáért.


----------



## zafi (2011 Február 7)

EGY TÖKÉLETES BŰNTÉNY FORGATÓKÖNYVE


kivárom és túlélem
végelgyengülésedet


----------



## zafi (2011 Február 7)

Nos remélem szereztem pár kellemes pillanatot...
akit esetleg érdekel, itt egy igen szép gyűjtemény:
http://www.terebess.hu/haiku/fodora.html


----------



## adathalmaz (2011 Február 8)

Szia, Mindenkinek....


----------



## mixmix (2011 Február 8)

1


----------



## piros55 (2011 Február 8)

*Jó reggelt !*


----------



## szaszg (2011 Február 8)

1


----------



## szaszg (2011 Február 8)

7


----------



## szaszg (2011 Február 8)

8


----------



## szaszg (2011 Február 8)

9


----------



## szaszg (2011 Február 8)

10


----------



## szaszg (2011 Február 8)

11


----------



## szaszg (2011 Február 8)

12


----------



## szaszg (2011 Február 8)

13


----------



## szaszg (2011 Február 8)

14


----------



## szaszg (2011 Február 8)

15


----------



## szaszg (2011 Február 8)

16


----------



## szaszg (2011 Február 8)

17


----------



## szaszg (2011 Február 8)

18


----------



## szaszg (2011 Február 8)

19


----------



## szaszg (2011 Február 8)

20


----------



## nguerma (2011 Február 8)

It's true!! It's very difficult to speak English!!


----------



## nguerma (2011 Február 8)

Internet &egrave; molto pericoloso.....soprattutto con figli a casa!!! Parlo per esperienza personale, fate attenzione....


----------



## nguerma (2011 Február 8)

Wow &egrave; molto bello, grazie!!


----------



## nguerma (2011 Február 8)

adoro atalie!!


Cat írta:


> *Apró tárgyak - Tűpárna*
> 
> Baby Shamrocks
> Blakberries On Gingham
> ...


----------



## nguerma (2011 Február 8)

ho scoperto da poco Atalie ma fa delle cose bellissime ma difficili da trovare! Grazie


martisa írta:


> *Atalie január 2007*
> *Atalie február 2007*
> *Atalie március 2007*
> *Atalie május 2007*
> ...


----------



## nguerma (2011 Február 8)

grazie


juckó57 írta:


> Virágos ABC Atalie


----------



## nguerma (2011 Február 8)

belli!!!


juckó57 írta:


> ABC Atalie


----------



## nguerma (2011 Február 8)

grazie


72zsuzska írta:


> Atalie - Eloise


----------



## nguerma (2011 Február 8)

bello, avete ancjhe gaelle?


Kiseri írta:


> Atalie: Ambre


----------



## nguerma (2011 Február 8)

Louise viene molto bello!!


judit2 írta:


> Sziasztok,
> 
> Nem találkozott véletlenül valaki Atalie: Florence és Louise mintáival?
> 
> Előre is köszönöm.


----------



## nguerma (2011 Február 8)

non li avevo mai sentiti


72zsuzska írta:


> *A Mon Ami Pierre (AMAP ) *- Comme un oiseau
> *Brin par Brin* - Oiseau de nos Jardins 5-6
> *Jardin Privé* - A chat perché
> *Lilirose pour Atalie* - Etui ů ciseaux quaker
> ...


----------



## nguerma (2011 Február 8)

grazie


zitus1 írta:


> Atalie: Angeline


----------



## nguerma (2011 Február 8)

E' bello condividere con qualcuno una passione!!


72zsuzska írta:


> *Atalie* - Louise


----------



## nguerma (2011 Február 8)

dove posso vedere le vostrwe realizzazioni?


zsizsika írta:


> Hát Lujzika én is épp ezen agyalok, bár nem tudom teljesen az elkészítési módját.
> Felrakok pár mintát amit én is most találtam.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## nguerma (2011 Február 8)

grazie


Libuska írta:


> Csatolás megtekintése 624648


----------



## nguerma (2011 Február 8)

hi, hi!!


lyvian írta:


> Az öt legbiztosabb jel, amely arra utal, hogy nem te vagy a legnépszerűbb ember egy vendéglátóhelyen:
> 
> 1.A portás a bejáratnál közli veled, hogy ha vele beszélsz, állj vigyázzba, és fésüld meg a fogad.
> 2.A pincér barátságtalanul hátbaver, és ezt mondja: "Tele szájjal ne egyél!"
> ...


----------



## nguerma (2011 Február 8)

grazie, bella!


Boszi írta:


> Egy házaspár a Nemzeti Galériában egy művészeti kiállítást látogatott,
> 
> ahol egy képet bámultak ami teljesen összezavarta őket. A kép három
> 
> ...


----------



## nguerma (2011 Február 8)

divertente


marisza írta:


> Ez pedig a magyarnyelv
> 
> Nyelvi fintorok:
> 
> ...


----------



## nguerma (2011 Február 8)

bella


Koppány írta:


> Írja le, hogy egy barométer segítségével
> 
> miként mérhető meg
> 
> ...


----------



## nguerma (2011 Február 8)

b485252 írta:


>


----------



## nguerma (2011 Február 8)

come faccio a vederli?


72zsuzska írta:


> Atalie - Eloise


----------



## marka74 (2011 Február 8)

szeretnék gyorsan 20 üzenetet.


----------



## marka74 (2011 Február 8)

2


----------



## marka74 (2011 Február 8)

3


----------



## marka74 (2011 Február 8)

4


----------



## marka74 (2011 Február 8)

5


----------



## marka74 (2011 Február 8)

6


----------



## marka74 (2011 Február 8)

7


----------



## marka74 (2011 Február 8)

8


----------



## marka74 (2011 Február 8)

9


----------



## marka74 (2011 Február 8)

10


----------



## marka74 (2011 Február 8)

11 :d


----------



## marka74 (2011 Február 8)

12 :d


----------



## marka74 (2011 Február 8)

13


----------



## marka74 (2011 Február 8)

14


----------



## Gyusz (2011 Február 8)

Üdvözlet mindenkinek!


----------



## marka74 (2011 Február 8)

15 kiss


----------



## marka74 (2011 Február 8)

16 :butt:


----------



## Lifandron (2011 Február 8)

Köszi


----------



## Gyusz (2011 Február 8)

Szép napot!


----------



## marka74 (2011 Február 8)

17


----------



## marka74 (2011 Február 8)

18 :55:


----------



## Gyusz (2011 Február 8)

Köszönöm a feltöltéseket!


----------



## Lifandron (2011 Február 8)

Belph írta:


> Még a felénél se tartok:-(


 Még én sem...


----------



## marka74 (2011 Február 8)

19


----------



## Gyusz (2011 Február 8)

...és még 17


----------



## marka74 (2011 Február 8)

20 !!!


----------



## Gyusz (2011 Február 8)

16


----------



## Gyusz (2011 Február 8)

15


----------



## Gyusz (2011 Február 8)

14


----------



## Gyusz (2011 Február 8)

13kiss


----------



## marka74 (2011 Február 8)




----------



## Gyusz (2011 Február 8)

12


----------



## Gyusz (2011 Február 8)

alakul....


----------



## Gyusz (2011 Február 8)

felénél tartok...


----------



## Gyusz (2011 Február 8)

na még 9


----------



## Gyusz (2011 Február 8)

13.


----------



## Lifandron (2011 Február 8)

Jó reggelt!


----------



## Gyusz (2011 Február 8)

:..:


----------



## Gyusz (2011 Február 8)

haladunk...


----------



## Gyusz (2011 Február 8)

már nincs sok hátra...


----------



## Lifandron (2011 Február 8)

Ügyelek gondolataimra, mert irányítják szavaim.


----------



## Lifandron (2011 Február 8)

Ügyelek szavaimra, mert azok szabják meg tetteim.


----------



## Gyusz (2011 Február 8)

ez már a 17.


----------



## Lifandron (2011 Február 8)

Ügyelek tetteimre, mert azok szabják meg szokásaim.


----------



## Gyusz (2011 Február 8)

már csak 3


----------



## Gyusz (2011 Február 8)

ez a 19.


----------



## Lifandron (2011 Február 8)

Ügyelek szokásaimra, mert azok szabják meg jellemem.


----------



## Gyusz (2011 Február 8)

Köszönöm! Legyen szép napotok!


----------



## Lifandron (2011 Február 8)

Ügyelek jellememre, mert azok szabják meg sorsomat.


----------



## Gyusz (2011 Február 8)

Beköszönök: Sziasztok!


----------



## Lifandron (2011 Február 8)

_Csak arra a veszélyre vagyunk felkészülve, amit biztonságos távolságból szemlélhetünk._


----------



## Gyusz (2011 Február 8)

Miért?


----------



## Gyusz (2011 Február 8)

Igen, gyorsan...de nem sikerül


----------



## Gyusz (2011 Február 8)

Én ezt nem értem!


----------



## Lifandron (2011 Február 8)

A sikeres ember megkapja, amit akar.
A boldog ember örül annak, amit kap. H. Jackson Brown


----------



## Gyusz (2011 Február 8)

25-nél tartok és mégsem enged


----------



## Lifandron (2011 Február 8)

A munka előfeltétele az elégedetlenség. Barack Obama


----------



## Szutiace (2011 Február 8)

Üdvözlet mindenkinek!


----------



## Lifandron (2011 Február 8)

Abból, hogy valami elvégezhető, még nem következik, hogy el is kell végezni. Arthur Bloch


----------



## Lifandron (2011 Február 8)

Nincs jutalom munka nélkül, győzelem erőfeszítés nélkül, győztes csata kockázat nélkül. Nora Roberts


----------



## Lifandron (2011 Február 8)

Gyöngyhalászok, akik nemcsak magáért a gyöngyért ugranak a mélybe, hanem azért is, hogy másoknak felmutassák: nézd, milyen szép igazságot találtunk! De vajon érték lenne-e a gyöngy, ha valakinek a markában maradna? Müller Péter


----------



## Lifandron (2011 Február 8)

A karrier a huszadik század lealacsonyító találmánya. Christopher Johnson McCandless

8


----------



## Lifandron (2011 Február 8)

A játék a kutatás legjobb módja. Albert Einstein


----------



## Lifandron (2011 Február 8)

Sohase mondjuk, hogy "ezt mi is meg tudtuk volna csinálni", mert nem mi csináltuk! Karim Rashid


----------



## mondragon78 (2011 Február 8)

Sziasztok


----------



## mondragon78 (2011 Február 8)

helo


----------



## mondragon78 (2011 Február 8)

hey


----------



## mondragon78 (2011 Február 8)

hej


----------



## mondragon78 (2011 Február 8)

hei


----------



## mondragon78 (2011 Február 8)

hé


----------



## mondragon78 (2011 Február 8)

ei


----------



## mondragon78 (2011 Február 8)

ej


----------



## mondragon78 (2011 Február 8)

hug


----------



## mondragon78 (2011 Február 8)

ui


----------



## mondragon78 (2011 Február 8)

echi


----------



## mondragon78 (2011 Február 8)

xej


----------



## apa64 (2011 Február 8)

Sziasztok itthon és a távolban!
Hétvégére megint havazást mondanak az időjósok!
Geregly Budapestről


----------



## padme (2011 Február 8)

ez egy nagyon bölcs dolog, én is így gondolom, de valóban tenni is úgy kell.


----------



## mondragon78 (2011 Február 8)

szép napot mindenkinek


----------



## mondragon78 (2011 Február 8)

Have a nice day everyone


----------



## Lifandron (2011 Február 8)

Ahova nézek:
csak tennivalót látok.
Szemhéjam, segíts! Fodor Ákos


----------



## vucuqog (2011 Február 8)

1. sziasztok


----------



## vucuqog (2011 Február 8)

2. kerestem egy hanganyagot


----------



## Lifandron (2011 Február 8)

Ha az idegek táncba fognak, legjobb orvosság ez ellen a munka. Anton Pavlovics Csehov


----------



## vucuqog (2011 Február 8)

3. itt láttam


----------



## vucuqog (2011 Február 8)

4. nem tudtam leszedni


----------



## Lifandron (2011 Február 8)

Mert ahol emberszeretet van, ott jelen van a mesterség szeretete is. Hippokratész


----------



## vucuqog (2011 Február 8)

5. regisztráció kellett


----------



## vucuqog (2011 Február 8)

6. regisztráltam


----------



## vucuqog (2011 Február 8)

7. megint nem tudtam leszedni


----------



## vucuqog (2011 Február 8)

8. nem vagyok még 2 napos,


----------



## vucuqog (2011 Február 8)

9. de tudok 20 hozzászólást írni


----------



## adathalmaz (2011 Február 8)

Én szeretném a 20.


----------



## vucuqog (2011 Február 8)

10. felével már meg is vagyok


----------



## adathalmaz (2011 Február 8)

Már csak 16 kell...


----------



## vucuqog (2011 Február 8)

11. még van hátra néhány


----------



## vucuqog (2011 Február 8)

12. Ez a 12. a 20-ból


----------



## adathalmaz (2011 Február 8)

15.


----------



## vucuqog (2011 Február 8)

13. közben nézegetem az oldalt


----------



## vucuqog (2011 Február 8)

14. egyre több érdekes témát találok


----------



## adathalmaz (2011 Február 8)

20 üzenet, 20 másodpercenként.


----------



## vucuqog (2011 Február 8)

15. szinte minden itt van, amit kerestem


----------



## adathalmaz (2011 Február 8)

13 kell... Mickey egér, illetve mlm ebook témában keresgélek...


----------



## vucuqog (2011 Február 8)

16. mindjárt itt a 20. írás


----------



## adathalmaz (2011 Február 8)

Jó ez az oldal, csak kicsit hosszú a 20 üzenet...


----------



## vucuqog (2011 Február 8)

17. már várom a vágyott hangoskönyvet


----------



## adathalmaz (2011 Február 8)

Jó neked vucuqog... Én még írogatok...


----------



## adathalmaz (2011 Február 8)

Miért pont 20 üzenet...


----------



## vucuqog (2011 Február 8)

18. már csak 2. kell


----------



## stanczi neni (2011 Február 8)

*Hozzászólás gyűjtögetés*

Csak azt szerettem volna megtudni, hogy mikor jelent meg ez a dal: Hollós Ilona - Téged várlak átvirrasztott éjjeleken


----------



## vucuqog (2011 Február 8)

19. A fele már elmúlt, jön a vége


----------



## adathalmaz (2011 Február 8)

De már csak 9.


----------



## vucuqog (2011 Február 8)

20. célba értem..


----------



## stanczi neni (2011 Február 8)

*Hozzászólás gyűjtögetés*

Ez a dal 1951-ben jelent meg?
Hollós Ilona - Nem adlak másnak (1951)


----------



## vucuqog (2011 Február 8)

21. mert kell a ráadás


----------



## stanczi neni (2011 Február 8)

*Hozzászólás gyűjtögetés*

Hollós Ilona - Csokoládé (1956)


----------



## adathalmaz (2011 Február 8)

kedves Stanci,
A keresőben nem találtam rá...


----------



## adathalmaz (2011 Február 8)

Grat vucuqog


----------



## adathalmaz (2011 Február 8)

Nekem még kell 6...


----------



## adathalmaz (2011 Február 8)

Ha ilyeneket írogatok, akkor ki az, aki megköszöni... Vagy mit lát benne...


----------



## stanczi neni (2011 Február 8)

adathalmaz írta:


> kedves Stanci,
> A keresőben nem találtam rá...



Nem is gondoltam, hogy valaki reagál erre a bejegyzésre, mert csak a hozzászólásokat gyűjtögetem. Azt meg főleg nem gondoltam, hogy ilyen gyorsan reagál rá valaki.
Köszönöm!


----------



## adathalmaz (2011 Február 8)

Már csak 4 kell...


----------



## adathalmaz (2011 Február 8)

Stanci... Közös az érdek... Csak próbálkoztam...


----------



## stanczi neni (2011 Február 8)

*Hozzászólás gyűjtögetés*

Semmi értelmét nem látom ennek a 20 fölösleges - mindegy, hogy mi, csak legyen valami - hozzászólásnak. De ha már csak így működik, akkor írogatok.


----------



## adathalmaz (2011 Február 8)

Legalább nő az üzenetek száma...


----------



## adathalmaz (2011 Február 8)

Már csak 1 kell...


----------



## adathalmaz (2011 Február 8)

2009-ben ha jól emlékszem, még nem kellett...


----------



## adathalmaz (2011 Február 8)

Ráadás...


----------



## stanczi neni (2011 Február 8)

*Hozzászólás gyűjtögetés*

Nem látom, hol lehetne a profilomat megnézni. Azt szerettem volna megtudni, melyik évben regisztráltam erre a honlapra.


----------



## adathalmaz (2011 Február 8)

Megmondom neked 2009 jan


----------



## adathalmaz (2011 Február 8)

Minimum 20 hozzászólás és legalább 2 napos regisztráció szükséges az oldal megtekintéséhez, vagy a funkció használatához.

Ezt írta ki, mikor szerettem volna letölteni...


----------



## stanczi neni (2011 Február 8)

*Hozzászólás gyűjtögetés*

Elmentem a Főoldal-ra, hát ha ott megtalálom a profilom, de nem találtam meg, sőt, újból be kellett jelentkeznem, hogy miért, arról fogalmam sincs. Aztán alig találtam ide vissza.


----------



## stanczi neni (2011 Február 8)

*Hozzászólás gyűjtögetés*



adathalmaz írta:


> Megmondom neked 2009 jan



Ezt honnan vetted?


----------



## stanczi neni (2011 Február 8)

*Hozzászólás gyűjtögetés*

Nem tudom, most melyik topicban vagyok. A hozzászólás elküldése után talán kiderül.


----------



## stanczi neni (2011 Február 8)

*Hozzászólás gyűjtögetés*

Ja, ez már egy új oldal. Azért nem láttam az előző hozzászólásokat.-


----------



## stanczi neni (2011 Február 8)

*Hozzászólás gyűjtögetés*

Hollós Ilona - Ahogy lesz, úgy lesz (1956)


----------



## stanczi neni (2011 Február 8)

*Hozzászólás gyűjtögetés*

Hollós Ilona - Nem állhat közénk (1961)


----------



## stanczi neni (2011 Február 8)

*Hozzászólás gyűjtögetés*

Hollós Ilona - Megáll az idő (1959)


----------



## stanczi neni (2011 Február 8)

*Hozzászólás gyűjtögetés*

Hollós Ilona - Mondd hát a szemembe (1961)


----------



## stanczi neni (2011 Február 8)

*Hozzászólás gyűjtögetés*

Hollós Ilona - Sorrentói emlék (1961)


----------



## stanczi neni (2011 Február 8)

*Hozzászólás gyűjtögetés*

Hollós Ilona - Ő az ki így köszön (1962)


----------



## adathalmaz (2011 Február 8)

stanczi neni írta:


> Ezt honnan vetted?


Az üzeneted mellet látom az adatlapodon...


----------



## stanczi neni (2011 Február 8)

*Hozzászólás gyűjtögetés*

Hollós Ilona - Sétahajó (1953)


----------



## stanczi neni (2011 Február 8)

*Hozzászólás gyűjtögetés*

Kovács Erzsi - Hosszú az a nap (1957)


----------



## stanczi neni (2011 Február 8)

*Hozzászólás gyűjtögetés*

Alakul, ez már a tizenkilencedik.
Németh Lehel - Jázminvirág (1959)


----------



## stanczi neni (2011 Február 8)

*Hozzászólás gyűjtögetés*

Húúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúsz.
Vámosi János - Ne hagyd el soha (1956)


----------



## stanczi neni (2011 Február 8)

*Azta!*

Az előző hozzászólásom volt a huszadik.
Le akartam tölteni Kovács Kati - Úgy mint ő c. számát, erre mi történik?
Jön az üzenet, hogy:
*stanczi neni*, a lap megetekintésére nincs jogosultságod, ennek a következő okai lehetnek:


*Minimum 20 hozzászólás és legalább 2 napos regisztráció szükséges az oldal megtekintéséhez, vagy a funkció használatához.* Ebben, vagy ebben a témában ezeket könnyedén összegyűjtheted.
Esetleg más üzenetét próbálod módosítani, vagy az adminisztrátori lehetöségeket használni.
Ha épp üzenetet próbálsz küldeni, elképzelhető, hogy ezt az adminisztrátor itt nem engedélyezte.
2009. januárban regisztráltam. Ez nem több, mint két nap? Vagy a húsz hozzászólás mégse húsznak számít?
Nem próbáltam meg más üzenetét módosítani.
Nem is tudom, hogyan lehet adminisztrátori lehetőségeket használni, ez a feltevés tehát kilőve.


----------



## tintyi (2011 Február 8)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


sziasztok
mindenkinek nagyon szép napot kivánk hiszen jó az idő igy a kedvünk is jobb. tintyi


----------



## dludovicus (2011 Február 8)

*Most kezdem...*

Egy....



vucuqog írta:


> 20. célba értem..


----------



## dludovicus (2011 Február 8)

Kettõ


----------



## dludovicus (2011 Február 8)

Három...


----------



## dludovicus (2011 Február 8)

...Azt a sírodnak is kevés humuszt,
Azt a pár négyzetméternyi helyet...


----------



## dludovicus (2011 Február 8)

12
...Híd ha lennék: vízzel vitetném el magamat. 
Viadukt ha lennék: beomlanék a lépteid alatt....


----------



## dludovicus (2011 Február 8)

13.
...Alagút ha volnék: rádszakadnék szörnyû robajjal. 
Asszony ha volnék: tartóztatnálak hosszú jajjal....


----------



## dludovicus (2011 Február 8)

14.
...Farkas ha volnék: riasztanálak üvöltéssel.
Ha útonálló: állnék utadba hosszú késsel....


----------



## dludovicus (2011 Február 8)

15.
...Erdõ ha volnék: kigyulladnék sorompó-lánggal, 
Tûz-esõben haladhatnál csak rajtam által...


----------



## dludovicus (2011 Február 8)

16.
...Holttestemet vetném elibéd akadálynak,
Csak azon át inthess búcsút Erdélyországnak....


----------



## dludovicus (2011 Február 8)

17.
...Tizennyolc éve prédikálom: maradni, s a fészken megülni. 
Láttam a vért az ereinkbõl cseppenként folyni, s zúgva dûlni;
Én segítsek Neked innen kimenekülni??! ...


----------



## dludovicus (2011 Február 8)

18.
Mint Atlantisz, a régelsüllyedt ország, 
Halljátok? Erdély harangoz a mélyben.


----------



## dludovicus (2011 Február 8)

19.
Elmerült székely faluk hangja szól 
Halkan, halkan a tengerfenéken.


----------



## dludovicus (2011 Február 8)

20.
Magyar hajósok, hallgatózzatok,
Ha jártok ottfenn förgeteges éjben: 
Erdély harangoz, harangoz a mélyben.


----------



## dludovicus (2011 Február 8)

21


----------



## oxay (2011 Február 8)

Sziasztok!

Én is ide jöttem hozzászólást gyűjteni , de ha már írok, gondoltam csatolok, mindegyikhez egy idézetet is.

1: „Uram, adj Erőt, hogy megváltoztassam a megváltoztathatót, 
Türelmet, hogy elviseljem a megváltoztathatatlant,
Bölcsességet, hogy megkülönböztessem a kettőt!” 
(Marcus Aurelius)


----------



## oxay (2011 Február 8)

2: ‎"Azt kell megtanulnom, hogy arra is figyeljek, hogyan mondok valamit, nemcsak a tartalomra. Beláttam, nem azzal volt a baj, amit mondtam, hanem azzal, ahogyan mondtam. Gyakran úgy érezzük, hogy teljesen igazunk van a tartalmat illetően, de hajlamosak vagyunk ezt az igazságot kellemetlen, haragos, védekező vagy provokatív hangon kimondani. Utána pedig nem értjük, hogy miért az eltorzult hangnemre reagál a másik, miért nem a tartalomra. A legnagyobb megértés számomra az, hogy miként ütközik össze egymással a védekező stílusunk, és hogyan hoz létre egy negatív, lefele vivő reakcióspirált." Treya Wilber


----------



## oxay (2011 Február 8)

3: "Rossz viszonynak nevezem azt a kapcsolatot, ahol kiszolgáltatott leszek vagy 
zsarnok. Ahol belegázolok a másik lelkébe. Ahol föladom magam, csak azért, hogy 
a másik befogadjon. Ahol nem engedem a társamnak, hogy önmaga legyen. Ahol függővé 
válok, és a "szeretet" nevében olyasmit művelek, amitől 
nemcsak szenvedek, de önmagam előtt szé...gyellem is. Azon az áron, hogy magamat 
elveszítem, nem lehet szeretni." (Müller Péter)


----------



## oxay (2011 Február 8)

4: "Ha valaki mindjárt a kezdetben bizonyosságot akar, kétségek közt fogja végezni. De ha mérsékli magát, és a kételyekkel kezdi, akkor el fog jutni a bizonyosságig." (Sir Francis Bacon)


----------



## oxay (2011 Február 8)

5: "A tudománynak az a követelménye önmagával szemben, hogy mindenki számára megközelithető legyen. Aki elég szorgalommal rendelkezik az a tudományt elsajátithatja de a tudást nem. A tudomány átadható de a tudás nem. A valódi tudás mindig saját tapasztalatunk eredménye. Sem átadni sem átvenni nem lehet. Amit másoktól veszünk át azt hihetjük de sohasem tudhatjuk. Hinni annyit jelent ,mint nem tudni" (????)


----------



## tintyi (2011 Február 8)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


 sziasztok
szeretném minél előbb összeszedni a 20 hozzászolást ezért igyekszem.


----------



## tintyi (2011 Február 8)

sziasztok szép napot mindenkinek


----------



## tintyi (2011 Február 8)

szép napot mindenkinek


----------



## tintyi (2011 Február 8)

Anyocának.
köszönöm a segitséget.


----------



## tintyi (2011 Február 8)

sziasztok
kezdek kiigazodni szép napot


----------



## tintyi (2011 Február 8)

szép napot


----------



## tintyi (2011 Február 8)

szép napot


----------



## oxay (2011 Február 8)

6: "Nem az a fontos, hogy meddig élünk,
Hogy meddig lobog vérünk, 
Hogy csókot meddig kérünk és adunk,
Hanem az, hogy volt egy napunk,
Amiért érdemes volt élni." 
(Ady Endre)


----------



## tintyi (2011 Február 8)

sziasztok 
nagyon igyekszem összeszedni a 20 hozzászolást, hogy végre közzétek kerülhessek


----------



## korvald (2011 Február 8)

*gyüjtögetős idézet 1*

"Aki azt állítja, hogy reggelente tök laza, szemernyit sem ideges, és egyáltalán nem tanúsít kötözködő magaviseletet szeretteivel szemben, az szemenszedett hazug. Szerintem." /Vavyan Fable/
:11:


----------



## oxay (2011 Február 8)

7: "Jobb megtenni és megbánni, mint megbánni, hogy nem tettem meg." (Giovanni Boccaccio)


----------



## Jumboo (2011 Február 8)

itt is egy!


----------



## tintyi (2011 Február 8)

azt nem értem, hogy az előbb már 12 üzenetem volt most meg csak 6. ez hogy van?


----------



## Viri (2011 Február 8)

*Sziasztok!*

Sziasztok!


----------



## oxay (2011 Február 8)

8: "Ne várj; az idő sohasem lesz pontosan megfelelő. Indulj onnan, ahol épp állsz, használd azokat az eszközöket, amelyek a rendelkezésedre állnak, és ahogy haladsz az úton, találsz majd jobb eszközöket." (Napoleon Hill)


----------



## tintyi (2011 Február 8)

bocsi most meg 14


----------



## Viri (2011 Február 8)

Sziasztok!


----------



## tintyi (2011 Február 8)

tuti irok butaságokat de szeretném a 20 hozzászolást


----------



## Viri (2011 Február 8)

Szép napot!


----------



## oxay (2011 Február 8)

9: "Két ember attól fogva számít igaz barátnak, amikor hallgatásuk már nem jelent kínos csendet." (Dave Tyson Gentry)


----------



## tintyi (2011 Február 8)

már csak 4


----------



## Viri (2011 Február 8)

Az ízlésem rendkívül egyszerű, mindenben megelégszem a legjobbal!


----------



## oxay (2011 Február 8)

10: "A legvégén nem az fog számítani, hogy mennyi év volt életedben, hanem hogy mennyi élet volt éveidben." (Abraham Lincoln)


----------



## tintyi (2011 Február 8)

sziszatok igyekszem


----------



## Viri (2011 Február 8)

5


----------



## tintyi (2011 Február 8)

sziasztok 
biztos jó kedvetek van.


----------



## oxay (2011 Február 8)

11: "Soha ne kérj bocsánatot érzelmeid kimutatásáért, mert ha azt teszed, akkor az igazságért kérsz elnézést." (Benjamin Disraeli)


----------



## Viri (2011 Február 8)

Na ez nagy igazság!


----------



## tintyi (2011 Február 8)

sziasztok 
ki fogalalkozik ezotériával?


----------



## Viri (2011 Február 8)

"A divat változik, de a stílus örök"


----------



## korvald (2011 Február 8)

*gyüjtögetős idézet 2*

"Csak hasonlók társaságában nem állunk egyedül."
Eötvös József

:11:


----------



## oxay (2011 Február 8)

12: "Mi értelme a csúcsra jutni, ha ott egyedül vagyok. Hiába kezdek ünnepelni, mert mit ér az, ha nincs kivel megosztanom. Inkább segítettem minél több embernek és biztattam őket, hogy másszanak fel, mert fantasztikus érzés volt feljutni oda, és lenézni a mélybe, ami csodálattal tölt el egy hegymászót. Inkább segítek másoknak is, mintsem magányosan ücsörögjek és egyedül örömködjek." egy ismeretlen hegymászó


----------



## tintyi (2011 Február 8)

végre végre meg van a 20 üzenetem


----------



## Viri (2011 Február 8)

8


----------



## Viri (2011 Február 8)

hajrá!


----------



## Viri (2011 Február 8)

Grat!!! Én is igyekszem!


----------



## oxay (2011 Február 8)

13: "Tegyük meg amitől félünk és a félelem szerte foszlik." (Mark Twain)


----------



## tintyi (2011 Február 8)

szia Viri hogy van az hogy te már 2006-ban regisztráltál és nem értek el a 20 üzenetet?


----------



## Viri (2011 Február 8)

Már csak 10!


----------



## oxay (2011 Február 8)

14: "Még a méregből is lehet nektárt kivonni, jó tanácsot még egy gyermektől is kaphatunk, helyes viselkedést még az ellenségtől is lehet tanulni, és aranyat a szemétdombon is találhatunk" Manu Törvénykönyve 2. fejezet 239. vers


----------



## korvald (2011 Február 8)

*gyüjtögetős idézet 3*

"Miért van rá szó, ha nem is létezik a csoda?"


----------



## Viri (2011 Február 8)

Szia, elfelejtettem, hogy regisztráltam!


----------



## oxay (2011 Február 8)

15: "Az igazság olyan, mint a kenyér, de megfelezni nem lehet." 
(Seneca)


----------



## oxay (2011 Február 8)

16: "Ha a sértést méltósággal akarod elviselni, tégy úgy, mintha észre sem vennéd. Ha nem tudod semmibe venni, próbáld meg felülmúlni. Ha nem tudod túlszárnyalni, nevess rajta. Ha nem tudsz nevetni, akkor valószínűleg megérdemelted a sértést."
(Russel Lynes)


----------



## Viri (2011 Február 8)

A madarak a levegő elem uraiként mindazt megtestesítik számunkra, ami a bennünket megkötő föld elemmel a leginkább ellentétes. A tehetetlenség, mozdulatlanság és mozdíthatatlanság ellenében minden madárrepülés arra szólít fel bennünket, hogy ne a földet nézzük, ha repülni akarunk.


----------



## oxay (2011 Február 8)

17: "Az öröm ott kezdődik, amikor abbahagyod saját boldogságod keresését azért, hogy megkísérelj másokat boldoggá tenni." (Michel Quoist)


----------



## Viri (2011 Február 8)

Furcsa, hogy egy gyermek mennyire felerősíti a késztetést, hogy jobb ember legyen valaki.
Jeff Abbott


----------



## korvald (2011 Február 8)

*gyüjtögetős idézet 4*

Tudok különbséget tenni jó és rossz között. Csak az ember néha behunyja a szemét, hogy ne lássa a rossz dolgokat. És abban reménykedik, hogy mire kinyitja, már csak a jót látja meg.
Szalai Vivien

:11:


----------



## Viri (2011 Február 8)

A problémák az élet jelei. Azon emberi lényeket, akiknek nincsenek problémáik, onnan lehet felismerni, hogy koporsóban fekszenek a föld alatt. Tehát ne akard, hogy kevesebb problémád legyen, hanem akard azt, hogy ügyesebben tudd megoldani őket.
Keith Ellis


----------



## Viri (2011 Február 8)

Vissza nem lehet menni. Induljunk hát előre.
Margaret Mitchell


----------



## oxay (2011 Február 8)

18: "Ha meg akarod ismerni az embert, ne azt nézd, mit mond, mit szeretne, mi után sóvárog - hanem mi az a konkrét lépés, amit megtesz, mert ez mindig az az irány, ahol boldogságát sejti. Ez adja lelki dinamikájának legnagyobb erejét. Hinni, mondani, remélni sok mindent lehet, de amikor válaszút elé kerül, és döntenie kell, kivétel nélkül mindenki abba az irányba indul el, ahol a legnagyobb boldogságát véli!" (Müller Péter)


----------



## korvald (2011 Február 8)

*gyüjtögetős idézet 5*

Csak azt bírjuk, miről, ha kell, le tudunk mondani. Oly kincsnek, melyet nélkülözhetetlennek tartunk, nem urai, hanem szolgái vagyunk.

:11:


----------



## Viri (2011 Február 8)

Ha sikeres akarsz lenni, ne támaszkodj másokra olyan dolgokban, amiket te is meg tudsz tenni.
Sasha Azevedo


----------



## Viri (2011 Február 8)

A kimagasló teljesítmény a kimagasló elkötelezettségből származik.
Andrew Matthews


----------



## Viri (2011 Február 8)

Csak egyszer élek ezen a világon. Most kell tehát megtennem minden jót, amit bárkinek megtehetek; most kell segítenem másokon, ahol segíthetek. Nem akadályozhat semmi, nem szabad elhanyagolnom, mert csak egyszer élek ezen a világon.
Dale Carnegie


----------



## oxay (2011 Február 8)

19: "A hit nem valami, amit meg lehet találni, hanem valami, ami van."
(Álom, édes álom c. film)


----------



## Viri (2011 Február 8)

Csak egyszer élek ezen a világon. Most kell tehát megtennem minden jót, amit bárkinek megtehetek; most kell segítenem másokon, ahol segíthetek. Nem akadályozhat semmi, nem szabad elhanyagolnom, mert csak egyszer élek ezen a világon.
Dale Carnegie


----------



## korvald (2011 Február 8)

*gyüjtögetős idézet 6*

Az emberi szívnek nincs nagyobb boldogsága, mint boldogságot látni, melynek alkotói mi vagyunk.

:11:


----------



## oxay (2011 Február 8)

20  : "Ne várjunk a nevetéssel, amíg boldogok leszünk, mert különben félő, hogy meghalunk, anélkül, hogy nevettünk volna."
(Jean de La Bruyére)


----------



## korvald (2011 Február 8)

*gyüjtögetős idézet 7*

Az az ember, aki sokáig magányos, arra vágyik, hogy kelljen valakinek.

:11:


----------



## korvald (2011 Február 8)

*gyüjtögetős idézet 8*

Ha két darab fát összeteszünk, kereszt lesz belőle. Ez szép allegória a házasságra.

:11:


----------



## Viri (2011 Február 8)




----------



## oxay (2011 Február 8)

+1 : 
"Semmi sem fontosabb, mint hogy az embereknek az érthetetlennel állandó kapcsolata legyen." (Hamvas Béla)


----------



## korvald (2011 Február 8)

*gyüjtögetős idézet 9*

Csak addig vagyunk szigorúak mások iránt, míg magunkat nem ismerjük.

:11:


----------



## korvald (2011 Február 8)

*gyüjtögetős idézet 10*

A tettek, vagy azok hiánya hangosabb a szónál.

:11:


----------



## korvald (2011 Február 8)

*gyüjtögetős idézet 11*

Amire a szerelem nem képes, mert zavaros ösztönök piszkolják, azt a barátság - a csupa tiszta indulat - megcselekedheti.
Jókai Anna
:11:


----------



## korvald (2011 Február 8)

*gyüjtögetős idézet 12*

Aki tisztában van azzal, milyen keveset kaphat valaki ettől az élettől, ha csak azért éli, hogy élje éppen, nem egy egészséges ábrándjától, de egy hóbortjától is kegyetlenség megfosztani valakit.
Tersánszky Józsi Jenő

:11:


----------



## korvald (2011 Február 8)

*gyüjtögetős idézet 13*

Mindig van rá esély, hogy a hölgy alkoholfogyasztása és rossz ítélőképessége romantikus estét eredményez.
Agymenők c. film
:11:


----------



## Jumboo (2011 Február 8)

asszem 19.-nél tartok!


----------



## Jumboo (2011 Február 8)

és tényleg! )


----------



## torello77 (2011 Február 8)

Üdvözlet Finnországból


----------



## torello77 (2011 Február 8)

Kiitoksia! Thanks! kösz


----------



## torello77 (2011 Február 8)

Jajj.... új tag vagyok.. hogy számol ez,....


----------



## korvald (2011 Február 8)

*gyüjtögetős idézet 14*

A gondolkodás a lehető legkeményebb munka, valószínűleg ezért gyakorolják oly kevesen.
Henry Ford
:11:


----------



## boynewman (2011 Február 8)

haliho1.


----------



## boynewman (2011 Február 8)

haliho2


----------



## szabókarcsi (2011 Február 8)

Köszönöm a lehetőségeket


----------



## boynewman (2011 Február 8)

haliho3


----------



## boynewman (2011 Február 8)

halihalihó4


----------



## boynewman (2011 Február 8)

haho5


----------



## boynewman (2011 Február 8)

I love you


----------



## boynewman (2011 Február 8)

ich liebe dich


----------



## boynewman (2011 Február 8)

Jet aime


----------



## boynewman (2011 Február 8)

ti amo


----------



## boynewman (2011 Február 8)

habibti


----------



## boynewman (2011 Február 8)

1 megérett a megy


----------



## boynewman (2011 Február 8)

2 csipke bogyó vessző


----------



## boynewman (2011 Február 8)

3 te vagy az én párom


----------



## boynewman (2011 Február 8)

4 észnél légy


----------



## boynewman (2011 Február 8)

5 fejed a tök


----------



## boynewman (2011 Február 8)

6 kisüt a nap


----------



## boynewman (2011 Február 8)

7 zöldel a rét


----------



## boynewman (2011 Február 8)

8 szakad a polc


----------



## boynewman (2011 Február 8)

9 kis Ferenc


----------



## boynewman (2011 Február 8)

10 tiszta víz


----------



## st47 (2011 Február 8)

1


----------



## st47 (2011 Február 8)

2


----------



## st47 (2011 Február 8)

3


----------



## st47 (2011 Február 8)

4


----------



## st47 (2011 Február 8)

5


----------



## st47 (2011 Február 8)

6


----------



## st47 (2011 Február 8)

7


----------



## st47 (2011 Február 8)

8


----------



## logray1212 (2011 Február 8)

Helló


----------



## logray1212 (2011 Február 8)

Uzenet


----------



## st47 (2011 Február 8)

Szia


----------



## logray1212 (2011 Február 8)

csak szeretném osszeszedni a 20 hozzaszolast


----------



## st47 (2011 Február 8)

Ez már tíz


----------



## st47 (2011 Február 8)

En is.


----------



## logray1212 (2011 Február 8)

hello


----------



## logray1212 (2011 Február 8)

4


----------



## logray1212 (2011 Február 8)

5


----------



## st47 (2011 Február 8)

Hamar meglesz


----------



## logray1212 (2011 Február 8)

6


----------



## logray1212 (2011 Február 8)

7


----------



## logray1212 (2011 Február 8)

8


----------



## logray1212 (2011 Február 8)

9


----------



## logray1212 (2011 Február 8)

10


----------



## logray1212 (2011 Február 8)

11


----------



## st47 (2011 Február 8)

Ma kedd van


----------



## logray1212 (2011 Február 8)

12


----------



## st47 (2011 Február 8)

14


----------



## logray1212 (2011 Február 8)

14


----------



## logray1212 (2011 Február 8)

mindjart megvan


----------



## st47 (2011 Február 8)

15


----------



## logray1212 (2011 Február 8)

lassan jo is lesz


----------



## logray1212 (2011 Február 8)

szep lassan


----------



## logray1212 (2011 Február 8)

mar csak egy pár


----------



## st47 (2011 Február 8)

16


----------



## logray1212 (2011 Február 8)

2 hianyzik


----------



## st47 (2011 Február 8)

17


----------



## st47 (2011 Február 8)

18


----------



## logray1212 (2011 Február 8)

és megvan


----------



## st47 (2011 Február 8)

19


----------



## logray1212 (2011 Február 8)

köszi


----------



## st47 (2011 Február 8)

Megvan


----------



## torello77 (2011 Február 8)

pampalíni


----------



## torello77 (2011 Február 8)

londonlany írta:


> Ti szerettek főzni?



nagyon... szakács vagyok, a finnyás finnekre főzöm....


----------



## hajdú orsolya (2011 Február 8)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


jggg


----------



## Mimi1024 (2011 Február 8)

Remélem jó helyen teszem fel a kérdésem: Tudnátok segíteni, hogy vajon mitől nm jelenik meg az avatarom? Feltöltöttem egy kis mérető képet, de valahogy nem látom.. 

előre is köszönöm


----------



## hajdú orsolya (2011 Február 8)

ghxfdfgxdh


----------



## hajdú orsolya (2011 Február 8)

kvjgv


----------



## torello77 (2011 Február 8)

st47 írta:


> Megvan



jó neked....:12:


----------



## torello77 (2011 Február 8)

szeretek főzni.... finnekre... finom kajákat


----------



## hajdú orsolya (2011 Február 8)

igen


----------



## hajdú orsolya (2011 Február 8)

ne mááár


----------



## torello77 (2011 Február 8)

ja.. meg sütni is, mert cukrász is vagyok


----------



## torello77 (2011 Február 8)

de bizony úgy van


----------



## hajdú orsolya (2011 Február 8)

de


----------



## torello77 (2011 Február 8)

brrrrrrrrrr


----------



## hajdú orsolya (2011 Február 8)

jól van


----------



## torello77 (2011 Február 8)

a gyors dolgokat szeretem.... egyet kivéve


----------



## torello77 (2011 Február 8)

?? mi van jól?


----------



## torello77 (2011 Február 8)

17...


----------



## torello77 (2011 Február 8)

hajdú orsolya írta:


> jól van



kiss


----------



## torello77 (2011 Február 8)

hugi.23 írta:


> 17 - tizenhét



és 20- HÚSZ kiss \\m/


----------



## torello77 (2011 Február 8)

+1 a biztonság kedvéért


----------



## torello77 (2011 Február 8)

22- huszonkettő


----------



## torello77 (2011 Február 8)

23-huszonhárom


----------



## torello77 (2011 Február 8)

24 - huszonnégy


----------



## torello77 (2011 Február 8)

25 - huszonöt


----------



## torello77 (2011 Február 8)

10000000000000000000000000000


----------



## torello77 (2011 Február 8)

1000000


----------



## 7er (2011 Február 8)

köszi


----------



## torello77 (2011 Február 8)

de mért????????????????????


----------



## torello77 (2011 Február 8)

csak, csak , cask.... elvégre magyarok vagyunk... ba...unk ki egymással


----------



## torello77 (2011 Február 8)

pci1 írta:


> jol alsz


nem állok sajna ... ülök...


----------



## torello77 (2011 Február 8)

34


----------



## torello77 (2011 Február 8)

1111


----------



## torello77 (2011 Február 8)

23456


----------



## torello77 (2011 Február 8)

énmkmjk írta:


> Szakadna rá az ég, meg ez a 20 válasz arra a hülyére aki ezt kitalálta!!!!!!



egyetértek... 30nál járok és semmi....


----------



## torello77 (2011 Február 8)

köszönöm, tanulságos


----------



## Viktor29 (2011 Február 8)

Üdv mindenkinek


----------



## Viktor29 (2011 Február 8)

Azt hiszem akkor nekiállok én is számolni


----------



## Viktor29 (2011 Február 8)

20


----------



## Viktor29 (2011 Február 8)

19


----------



## Viktor29 (2011 Február 8)

18


----------



## Viktor29 (2011 Február 8)

17


----------



## Viktor29 (2011 Február 8)

16


----------



## Viktor29 (2011 Február 8)

15


----------



## Viktor29 (2011 Február 8)

14


----------



## joan984 (2011 Február 8)

sziasztok!


----------



## joan984 (2011 Február 8)

3


----------



## joan984 (2011 Február 8)

2


----------



## joan984 (2011 Február 8)

1


----------



## delim (2011 Február 8)

Sziasztok!
Hanganyagot mit tudtok ajánlani?


----------



## szabdani (2011 Február 8)

hello emberek!


----------



## Fradimeli (2011 Február 8)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Fradimeli (2011 Február 8)

énmkmjk írta:


> Szakadna rá az ég, meg ez a 20 válasz arra a hülyére aki ezt kitalálta!!!!!!


 
Hasonló érzések vannak bennem is!!


----------



## Fradimeli (2011 Február 8)

torello77 írta:


> de mért????????????????????


 
Hát ez itt a nagy kérdés:MIÉRT?????


----------



## Fradimeli (2011 Február 8)

torello77 írta:


> csak, csak , cask.... elvégre magyarok vagyunk... ba...unk ki egymással


 
Pontosan ezért


----------



## Fradimeli (2011 Február 8)

Iszonyúan belassult a gépem!


----------



## Fradimeli (2011 Február 8)

Oké mivel valamivel ki kell tölteni ezt a 20 hozzászólást, jöjjön egy pár idézet Dr House-tól.


----------



## Fradimeli (2011 Február 8)

A lányok bonyolultak. A hozzájuk járó használati utasítás 800 oldal, amiből legalább négy fejezet hiányzik, rosszul van fordítva, és alig érthető.


----------



## Fradimeli (2011 Február 8)

Én már csak ilyen vagyok. Hiszek az emberekben. Nem vagyok cinikus és nem célozgatok aljas módon. Inkább hiszem, hogy jó az ember. Maximum újra meg újra csalódok bennük.


----------



## Fradimeli (2011 Február 8)

Az idő mindent megváltoztat. - Mindenki ezt mondja, de ez nem igaz. Csak a tettek hoznak változást. Ha nem tesz semmit, nem változik semmi.


----------



## Fradimeli (2011 Február 8)

A szabályok olyan ostoba emberek útmutatói, akik nem képesek önállóan dönteni.


----------



## Fradimeli (2011 Február 8)

"Az ember nem azért tapintatos, mert az olyan jó dolog, hanem egyszerűen azért, mert van benne némi alázat. Mert jól tudják, hogy követnek el hibát, és tudják, hogy a tetteiknek következményei vannak."


----------



## Fradimeli (2011 Február 8)

Jó poén egy bolond. Nem csoda, hogy minden falunak kell egy.


----------



## Fradimeli (2011 Február 8)

A siker csak addig tart, amíg el nem cseszi valaki. A kudarc viszont örökké megmarad.


----------



## Fradimeli (2011 Február 8)

A rossz hír gyorsan terjed, míg a jót sosem siettetik.


----------



## Fradimeli (2011 Február 8)

Ezt nem hiszem el, sosem gyűlik össze a 20?


----------



## Fradimeli (2011 Február 8)

Méltósággal meghalni nem lehet. A testünk leépül, olykor 90 éves korunkban, olykor születésünk előtt, de mindig bekövetkezik és sosincs benne méltóság.


----------



## Fradimeli (2011 Február 8)

Ha a csoda elillan, mikor kiderül az igazság, akkor az nem volt csoda.


----------



## Fradimeli (2011 Február 8)

Az emberiség túl van értékelve.


----------



## Fradimeli (2011 Február 8)

Önzőek vagyunk és elemi állati ösztönök munkálnak bennünk, köszönhetően az agyunknak. Olyasmit is próbálunk megvalósítani, ami egy fokkal jobb a tiszta gonoszságnál.


----------



## Fradimeli (2011 Február 8)

Finally


----------



## Fradimeli (2011 Február 8)

Vagy mégsem?


----------



## Fradimeli (2011 Február 8)

Most mi van?


----------



## Máté94 (2011 Február 8)

a


----------



## Máté94 (2011 Február 8)

b


----------



## Máté94 (2011 Február 8)

c


----------



## Máté94 (2011 Február 8)

e


----------



## Máté94 (2011 Február 8)

f


----------



## Máté94 (2011 Február 8)

i


----------



## Máté94 (2011 Február 8)

j


----------



## Máté94 (2011 Február 8)

k


----------



## Máté94 (2011 Február 8)

l


----------



## Máté94 (2011 Február 8)

m


----------



## Máté94 (2011 Február 8)

n


----------



## Máté94 (2011 Február 8)

o


----------



## nagyf63 (2011 Február 8)

*Ahoy!*

Tiltakozom! Tessék csak szépen hozzászóllni! Persze, csak hülyülök.kiss


----------



## pocakpacni (2011 Február 8)

Tényleg ennyire jófej ez az oldal, hogy indít külön topikot azért, hogy összejöjjön a 20 hozzászólás?


----------



## pocakpacni (2011 Február 8)

Rég jártam erre


----------



## szinti511 (2011 Február 8)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg



hát akkor üdv mindenkinek


----------



## pocakpacni (2011 Február 8)

És hány új oldal indult azóta :O


----------



## szinti511 (2011 Február 8)

pocakpacni írta:


> Rég jártam erre


én még most vagyok itt először


----------



## szinti511 (2011 Február 8)

miért is kell hirtelen pár hozzászólás?


----------



## Sibrius (2011 Február 8)

1


----------



## Sibrius (2011 Február 8)

2


----------



## Sibrius (2011 Február 8)

3


----------



## Sibrius (2011 Február 8)

4


----------



## Sibrius (2011 Február 8)

5


----------



## Sibrius (2011 Február 8)

6


----------



## Sibrius (2011 Február 8)

7


----------



## Sibrius (2011 Február 8)

8


----------



## Sibrius (2011 Február 8)

9


----------



## Sibrius (2011 Február 8)

10


----------



## Sibrius (2011 Február 8)

11


----------



## Sibrius (2011 Február 8)

12


----------



## Sibrius (2011 Február 8)

13


----------



## Sibrius (2011 Február 8)

14


----------



## Sibrius (2011 Február 8)

15


----------



## Sibrius (2011 Február 8)

16


----------



## Sibrius (2011 Február 8)

17


----------



## Sibrius (2011 Február 8)

18


----------



## Sibrius (2011 Február 8)

19


----------



## Sibrius (2011 Február 8)

20


----------



## pocakpacni (2011 Február 8)

:22: 
ez tetszik


----------



## Sibrius (2011 Február 8)

21


----------



## egyedi nick (2011 Február 8)

gyrs hsz


----------



## egyedi nick (2011 Február 8)

négy?


----------



## egyedi nick (2011 Február 8)

hat


----------



## egyedi nick (2011 Február 8)

nyolc


----------



## egyedi nick (2011 Február 8)

kilenc


----------



## egyedi nick (2011 Február 8)

tizenegy


----------



## egyedi nick (2011 Február 8)

szerencsétlen


----------



## egyedi nick (2011 Február 8)

tizenöt


----------



## egyedi nick (2011 Február 8)

tizenhét


----------



## egyedi nick (2011 Február 8)

tizenkilenc


----------



## TheBellA (2011 Február 8)

1


----------



## TheBellA (2011 Február 8)

2


----------



## TheBellA (2011 Február 8)

3


----------



## TheBellA (2011 Február 8)

4


----------



## TheBellA (2011 Február 8)

5


----------



## TheBellA (2011 Február 8)

6


----------



## TheBellA (2011 Február 8)

7


----------



## TheBellA (2011 Február 8)

8


----------



## TheBellA (2011 Február 8)

9


----------



## TheBellA (2011 Február 8)

10


----------



## TheBellA (2011 Február 8)

11


----------



## TheBellA (2011 Február 8)

12


----------



## TheBellA (2011 Február 8)

13


----------



## TheBellA (2011 Február 8)

14


----------



## TheBellA (2011 Február 8)

15


----------



## TheBellA (2011 Február 8)

16


----------



## TheBellA (2011 Február 8)

17


----------



## Madwegy (2011 Február 8)

Ez jó. Tehát, ha antiszociális vagyok és össze szeretnék szedni x hozzászólást, hogy még antiszociálisabb módon így növeljem a "rangom" a fórumban, akkor ez jó módszer erre?


----------



## Madwegy (2011 Február 8)

...és hol van itt a jóra nevelés? Így maradok antiszoc.


----------



## Madwegy (2011 Február 8)

Áh, ez nem szép dolog.  Lehet le kellene tiltanotok, hogy ugyanaz hozzá tudjon szólni újra, ha nincs más komment.


----------



## Madwegy (2011 Február 8)

Bár így csak magam alatt vágom a fát.


----------



## Madwegy (2011 Február 8)

Mondjuk tulképpen ez jó szűrés. Aki még arra sem képes, hogy megtalálja ezt a topikot, az meg sem érdemli a nagyobb rangot.


----------



## TheBellA (2011 Február 8)

18


----------



## Madwegy (2011 Február 8)

Nekem is vagy három évbe tellett.


----------



## TheBellA (2011 Február 8)

19


----------



## Madwegy (2011 Február 8)

Jaj BellA, elrontod a kismonológom.


----------



## TheBellA (2011 Február 8)

20


----------



## Madwegy (2011 Február 8)

Szerintem sokkal kreatívabb sületlenségeket írni, mint számolni.


----------



## TheBellA (2011 Február 8)

te rontottad el a számolásom


----------



## Madwegy (2011 Február 8)

Lassan megvan a fele, hajrá.


----------



## TheBellA (2011 Február 8)

szerintem számokat írni sokkal nagyobb sületlenség


----------



## Madwegy (2011 Február 8)

TheBellA írta:


> te rontottad el a számolásom



Hűh, tényleg, bocsi. :656:
Most nézem, a nagy lavór túl felén lévő időzóna van beállítva.


----------



## TheBellA (2011 Február 8)

én meg már több mint 20 hozzászólást írtam bibi


----------



## ernest111 (2011 Február 8)

Sziasztok Londonbol


----------



## Madwegy (2011 Február 8)

TheBellA írta:


> szerintem számokat írni sokkal nagyobb sületlenség



  

1232 Ez példul egy egész jó szám. Igazad lehet.


----------



## ernest111 (2011 Február 8)

Gyerekek eleg keso van.


----------



## Madwegy (2011 Február 8)

ernest111 írta:


> Sziasztok Londonbol



Üdvözlet az Anyaországból.


----------



## Madwegy (2011 Február 8)

ernest111 írta:


> Gyerekek eleg keso van.



Eléggé. Megyek is megnézek még egy pár topikot mielőtt lefekszem.


----------



## ernest111 (2011 Február 8)

Van itt valaki?


----------



## ernest111 (2011 Február 8)

Ok egy kicsit kesik a valasz, de majd hozzaszokom. Jo ejt mindenkinek.


----------



## Madwegy (2011 Február 8)

ernest111 írta:


> Ok egy kicsit kesik a valasz, de majd hozzaszokom. Jo ejt mindenkinek.



Jó éjszakát!


----------



## demosz (2011 Február 8)

Sziasztok


----------



## Smoky89 (2011 Február 9)

Koszonom a segitseget es udv mindekinek


----------



## idillinihil (2011 Február 9)

das


----------



## idillinihil (2011 Február 9)

gaerag


----------



## idillinihil (2011 Február 9)

gsdrg


----------



## idillinihil (2011 Február 9)

Ennyi értelme van a min. 20 üzenetnek?


----------



## idillinihil (2011 Február 9)

srg


----------



## idillinihil (2011 Február 9)

xmf


----------



## idillinihil (2011 Február 9)

strjurt


----------



## idillinihil (2011 Február 9)

fgjsfg


----------



## idillinihil (2011 Február 9)

fgjdjh


----------



## idillinihil (2011 Február 9)

jhjk


----------



## idillinihil (2011 Február 9)

lmasdgom


----------



## idillinihil (2011 Február 9)

xjmxfh


----------



## idillinihil (2011 Február 9)

ydfhvgx


----------



## idillinihil (2011 Február 9)

qagad


----------



## idillinihil (2011 Február 9)

xnv


----------



## idillinihil (2011 Február 9)

púk


----------



## idillinihil (2011 Február 9)

áélm


----------



## idillinihil (2011 Február 9)

Ennyi értelme van a min. 20 üzenetnek?


----------



## idillinihil (2011 Február 9)

öjküölkélkiojhőjo,áé.úőAÉSúPCDETP QWEKLÜÖRIQWFMVM ÍÉL,KKKPŐEFkpKÜÖiköüküküöküök


----------



## idillinihil (2011 Február 9)

rhgélmrthe6h9öwekbpbj43tieitksd,f-,-v,máDJáhsfhádágsd
áréwrlu
rthéfdű
g-űád
jdú
őgjldjhsf,lgőp45oizóü4ueú
jldfhüőetüóhrlkhfkshő
óü5oz
rháslf
őúlfhóoriksdkg
úroüo5đ]$Đ
hr
héetühó
fú

r
htrehotóüzjthőpx,nbdűf,hgőöühkrhrzhlhókl65ür
thp
rehterhreht


----------



## mondragon78 (2011 Február 9)

sziasztok


----------



## mondragon78 (2011 Február 9)

helo


----------



## mondragon78 (2011 Február 9)

*Modern közmondások - avagy igazítsuk korunkhoz bölcsességeinket!*


----------



## mondragon78 (2011 Február 9)

Nézd meg a neveloanyat vedd elaz élettasa második házasságából származó lányát


----------



## mondragon78 (2011 Február 9)

Bizzal istenben és mentsél rendszeresen


----------



## mondragon78 (2011 Február 9)

Vág az esze mint az intelligens mosopornak


----------



## adgabi (2011 Február 9)




----------



## adgabi (2011 Február 9)

Szeretnék belépni és böngészgetni.


----------



## adgabi (2011 Február 9)

:77::77::77::77:Zsuzsinak


----------



## adgabi (2011 Február 9)

Üdvözlet az ébredezőknek


----------



## adgabi (2011 Február 9)

aábccsddzdzseé


----------



## adgabi (2011 Február 9)

fggyhiíjkllymnny


----------



## adgabi (2011 Február 9)

oóöőpqrsszttyuúüűvwxyzzs


----------



## adgabi (2011 Február 9)

:d


----------



## adgabi (2011 Február 9)




----------



## adgabi (2011 Február 9)

Gyűjtöm a lehetőséget


----------



## macsek23 (2011 Február 9)

“Nem a halál az, amitől az embernek félnie kellene, hanem az, hogy soha nem kezd el élni.” (*Marcus Aurelius*)


----------



## adgabi (2011 Február 9)

egy jó fekete


----------



## adgabi (2011 Február 9)

:0::0::0:


----------



## adgabi (2011 Február 9)

Süt a Nap!


----------



## adgabi (2011 Február 9)

Jó a zene


----------



## Robcsa (2011 Február 9)

*1/20*

húsz hozzászólás, hogy hozzáférjek valamihez...


----------



## Robcsa (2011 Február 9)

*2/20*

még 19


----------



## Robcsa (2011 Február 9)

*3/20*

18


----------



## Robcsa (2011 Február 9)

*4/20*

17


----------



## Robcsa (2011 Február 9)

*5/20*

5/20


----------



## Robcsa (2011 Február 9)

*6/20*

6/20


----------



## Robcsa (2011 Február 9)

*7/20*

7/20


----------



## Robcsa (2011 Február 9)

*8/20*

8/20


----------



## Robcsa (2011 Február 9)

*9/20*

9/20


----------



## Robcsa (2011 Február 9)

*10/20*

10/20


----------



## Robcsa (2011 Február 9)

*11/20*

11/20


----------



## Robcsa (2011 Február 9)

*12/20*

12/20


----------



## Robcsa (2011 Február 9)

*13/20*

13/20


----------



## Robcsa (2011 Február 9)

*14/20*

14/20


----------



## Robcsa (2011 Február 9)

*15/20*

15/20


----------



## Robcsa (2011 Február 9)

*16/20*

16/20


----------



## Robcsa (2011 Február 9)

*17/20*

17/20


----------



## Robcsa (2011 Február 9)

*18/20*

18/20


----------



## Robcsa (2011 Február 9)

*19/20*

19/20


----------



## Robcsa (2011 Február 9)

*20/20*

20/20
:d


----------



## piros55 (2011 Február 9)

Üdv. Mindenkinek !


----------



## Cpt. Flint (2011 Február 9)

hello world


----------



## Brigitta1974 (2011 Február 9)

Köszi


----------



## Brigitta1974 (2011 Február 9)

*20 üzenet*



Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


Köszi


----------



## Brigitta1974 (2011 Február 9)

jézusom még 16 üzenet


----------



## Brigitta1974 (2011 Február 9)

15


----------



## Brigitta1974 (2011 Február 9)

kell még 13


----------



## Brigitta1974 (2011 Február 9)

12 kell


----------



## Brigitta1974 (2011 Február 9)

11 .


----------



## Brigitta1974 (2011 Február 9)

11


----------



## Brigitta1974 (2011 Február 9)

10


----------



## Brigitta1974 (2011 Február 9)

9


----------



## Brigitta1974 (2011 Február 9)

ne haragudjatok de még kell 8 üzenet


----------



## cupilka (2011 Február 9)

Köszi a lehetőséget, de én inkább játszom


----------



## Brigitta1974 (2011 Február 9)

7


----------



## Brigitta1974 (2011 Február 9)

6


----------



## Brigitta1974 (2011 Február 9)

5


----------



## Brigitta1974 (2011 Február 9)

4


----------



## Brigitta1974 (2011 Február 9)

3


----------



## Brigitta1974 (2011 Február 9)

2


----------



## Brigitta1974 (2011 Február 9)

1 köszönöm a türelmet


----------



## Brigitta1974 (2011 Február 9)

0


----------



## Brigitta1974 (2011 Február 9)

*20 hozzászólás*

20


----------



## Brigitta1974 (2011 Február 9)

*19*

19


----------



## Brigitta1974 (2011 Február 9)

*18*

18


----------



## Brigitta1974 (2011 Február 9)

*17*

17


----------



## Brigitta1974 (2011 Február 9)

*16*

16


----------



## Brigitta1974 (2011 Február 9)

*15*

15


----------



## Brigitta1974 (2011 Február 9)

*14*

14


----------



## Brigitta1974 (2011 Február 9)

*13*

13


----------



## Brigitta1974 (2011 Február 9)

*12*

12


----------



## Brigitta1974 (2011 Február 9)

*11*

11


----------



## Brigitta1974 (2011 Február 9)

*10*

10


----------



## Brigitta1974 (2011 Február 9)

*9*

9


----------



## Brigitta1974 (2011 Február 9)

*8*

8


----------



## gabesz007 (2011 Február 9)

Remek


----------



## Brigitta1974 (2011 Február 9)

*7*

7


----------



## Brigitta1974 (2011 Február 9)

*6*

6


----------



## gabesz007 (2011 Február 9)

Remek2


----------



## Brigitta1974 (2011 Február 9)

*5*

5


----------



## gabesz007 (2011 Február 9)

Remek3


----------



## Brigitta1974 (2011 Február 9)

*4*

4


----------



## gabesz007 (2011 Február 9)

Remek4


----------



## Brigitta1974 (2011 Február 9)

*3*

3


----------



## gabesz007 (2011 Február 9)

Remek5


----------



## Brigitta1974 (2011 Február 9)

*2*

2


----------



## gabesz007 (2011 Február 9)

Remek6


----------



## Brigitta1974 (2011 Február 9)

*1*

1


----------



## gabesz007 (2011 Február 9)

Remek7


----------



## Brigitta1974 (2011 Február 9)

*0*

0


----------



## djency (2011 Február 9)

Sziasztok!


----------



## gabesz007 (2011 Február 9)

Remek8


----------



## gabesz007 (2011 Február 9)

Remek9


----------



## gabesz007 (2011 Február 9)

Remek10


----------



## gabesz007 (2011 Február 9)

Remek11


----------



## gabesz007 (2011 Február 9)

Remek12


----------



## gabesz007 (2011 Február 9)

Remek13


----------



## gabesz007 (2011 Február 9)

Remek14


----------



## gabesz007 (2011 Február 9)

Remek15


----------



## gabesz007 (2011 Február 9)

Remek16


----------



## gabesz007 (2011 Február 9)

Remek17


----------



## gabesz007 (2011 Február 9)

Remek18


----------



## gabesz007 (2011 Február 9)

Remek19


----------



## gabesz007 (2011 Február 9)

Remek20


----------



## Cpt. Flint (2011 Február 9)

Amelanchier ovalis


----------



## Cpt. Flint (2011 Február 9)

Caragana arborescens


----------



## Cpt. Flint (2011 Február 9)

Ulmus procera


----------



## Cpt. Flint (2011 Február 9)

Chelydonium majus


----------



## Cpt. Flint (2011 Február 9)

Papaver rhoeas


----------



## Cpt. Flint (2011 Február 9)

Acer saccharinum


----------



## Cpt. Flint (2011 Február 9)

Picea omorica


----------



## Cpt. Flint (2011 Február 9)

Monticola saxatilis


----------



## piszokdög (2011 Február 9)

zafi írta:


> Nos remélem szereztem pár kellemes pillanatot...
> akit esetleg érdekel, itt egy igen szép gyűjtemény:
> http://www.terebess.hu/haiku/fodora.html


 Köszönöm!!!


----------



## Cpt. Flint (2011 Február 9)

Impatiens noli-tangere


----------



## Cpt. Flint (2011 Február 9)

Betula papyrifera


----------



## Cpt. Flint (2011 Február 9)

Rhus toxicodendron


----------



## Cpt. Flint (2011 Február 9)

Abies pinsapo


----------



## Cpt. Flint (2011 Február 9)

Taxodium distichum


----------



## Cpt. Flint (2011 Február 9)

Chamaecyparis obtusa


----------



## Cpt. Flint (2011 Február 9)

Calocedrus decurrens


----------



## Cpt. Flint (2011 Február 9)

Quercus cerris


----------



## Cpt. Flint (2011 Február 9)

Sorbus torminalis


----------



## Cpt. Flint (2011 Február 9)

Viola arvensis


----------



## Cpt. Flint (2011 Február 9)

Melyik volt a kakukktojás?


----------



## poeman (2011 Február 9)

*h*

üdv


----------



## EvergreenHR (2011 Február 9)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg



Hello hello mindenkinek


----------



## bucikiralyfi (2011 Február 9)

Végre süt a nap! (Egerben) Mindenkinek szép napot!


----------



## piszokdög (2011 Február 9)

"Volt egy nagyon gyönyörű pár, egy szőke fiú és egy barna lány. Boldogok voltak hosszú éveken át, bár csak ilyen lenne az egész világ! Igen,. .. .de örökké semmi sem tarthat, a fiú útja másfelé haladt, szerelmük most már csak egy emlék maradt. Egy álomszép álom foszlott szerte, a lány zsebkendője könnyeit nyelte, körülötte megváltozott minden, sajnos ő nem felejt könnyen. Aki most ránéz az utcán, azt kérdi magától; "Miért?" - Hisz nemrég még majdnem repült a boldogságtól, most pedig épp, hogy nem hal a szomorúságtól.


----------



## piszokdög (2011 Február 9)

Miskolcon is süt a nap,de azért hideg van!


----------



## piszokdög (2011 Február 9)

Sokan lesüllyednek, aztán egyszer csak már túl öregek ahhoz, hogy kezdjenek valamit az életükkel.


----------



## piszokdög (2011 Február 9)

Mire való ez az egész élet, ha nem arra, hogy az ember jól érezze magát?


----------



## beditke (2011 Február 9)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


szia.


----------



## piszokdög (2011 Február 9)

Az élet sokkal értékesebb és érdekesebb, ha fennáll a valószínűsége, hogy elveszítjük. Míg fiatalok, erősek és egészségesek vagyunk, és előttünk az élet, nem is értékeljük igazán


----------



## piszokdög (2011 Február 9)

Az élet közel sem elég hosszú, hogy mindent elvégezhessünk, amit szeretnénk


----------



## piszokdög (2011 Február 9)

Az ember élete nem kívül van, hanem bent, a lélekben. Ami kívül van, az közömbös... nem létezik.


----------



## piszokdög (2011 Február 9)

Az emberi élet legnagyobb háborúja a szerelem.


----------



## lacka86 (2011 Február 9)

köszi szépen a lehetőséget


----------



## piszokdög (2011 Február 9)

Az igazság, az nagy dolog. Mindennél fontosabb. Ám az élet, az még nagyobb. És nem csupa igazság.


----------



## lacka86 (2011 Február 9)

A zene megsokszorozza örömünket, megsokszorozza fájdalmunkat. Ha elviselhetetlen a fájdalom, a zene két lehetőséget hagy, és döntésre kényszerít: elpusztulni vagy újjászületni.


----------



## lacka86 (2011 Február 9)

A hangok, az akkordok második nyelvvé váltak a számomra, és gyakran megesik, hogy ennek a nyelvnek a szókészletével fejezem ki az érzéseimet akkor, amikor a hétköznapi beszéddel kudarcot vallok.


----------



## lacka86 (2011 Február 9)

Mindig gyűlöltem a vidám zenét. Egy dalban a melankolikus szemszög egyszerűen vidámmá tesz engem.


----------



## lacka86 (2011 Február 9)

kiss


----------



## lacka86 (2011 Február 9)

Nem akarom megmagyarázni a szövegeimet. Azt akarom, hogy mindenki a saját asszociációit hallja ki belőlük. A szerelmet mindenki másképp éli át.


----------



## lacka86 (2011 Február 9)

"A megöregedett és megifjodott kontinens felett" mint valami óriási szivárvány ível végig a világ leggazdagabb dallamkultúrája, a Közép-tenger klasszikus zenéje, a gregorián ének. Minden dallamszövés forrása és mintaképe, telített bőség, túlcsorduló gazdagság ez a melodika, kisajtolt nedve elvirult világtájaknak, ezredéves szüret. Birodalma az emberi hang természetes dallamosságában gyökerező, örök törvények szerint tenyésző-hullámzó melódia-erdő, az egyszólamú zene legdiadalmasabb kivirágzása.


----------



## piszokdög (2011 Február 9)

Ezért mondom én,hogy *Éljen a rock!!!*


----------



## lacka86 (2011 Február 9)

A költészet a gondolat és a zene kombinációja.


----------



## lacka86 (2011 Február 9)

mai napig sincs fogalmam, miről énekelt az a két olasz nő, és nem is érdekel. Nem kell mindent kimondani. Olyan megfoghatatlan szépség áradt belőle, amit szó le nem írhat, amibe belefacsarodik a szíved. Azok a hangok magasabbra, messzebbre szárnyaltak, mint amiről valaha is álmodtunk. Mintha gyönyörű madár szállt volna a kalitkánkba, és dala nyomán leomlottak volna a falak. Ha csak egy röpke pillanatra, de a legutolsó rab is szabadnak érezte magát.


----------



## lacka86 (2011 Február 9)

A dalos embert Isten küldte, hogy dala víg és szomorú legyen, a kemény szív attól meglágyuljon és minket a mennybe felvigyen.


----------



## lacka86 (2011 Február 9)

Mi a soul? Olyan, mint az elektromosság - nem igazán tudjuk, mi is az, de az egy erő, amely megvilágít egy szobát.


----------



## lacka86 (2011 Február 9)




----------



## lacka86 (2011 Február 9)

Az élet keresztjei olyanok, mint a kotta keresztjei: felemelnek.


----------



## lacka86 (2011 Február 9)

A zene által percekig betekinthetünk a végtelenségbe.


----------



## lacka86 (2011 Február 9)

Ha valaki nem indul meg a hangszer egy-egy lágy akkordja vagy az énekhang édes zengése hallatára, nem visszhangzik reá és nem rendül meg egész valójában önfeledt elragadtatással: ez gyarló és silány lélekről tesz tanúságot.


----------



## lacka86 (2011 Február 9)

Egyedül a zene képes enyhülést hozni a bolygó érzékeknek és a háborgó léleknek.


----------



## lacka86 (2011 Február 9)

Ha játszol, ne törődj vele, ki hallgat. Mindig úgy játssz, mintha mestered hallgatna.


----------



## lacka86 (2011 Február 9)




----------



## lacka86 (2011 Február 9)




----------



## piszokdög (2011 Február 9)

Nincs megállás, körbe-körbe
Nem férek a bőrömbe
Nem tudom, hogy meddig bírom
Az ördögöt, még táncba hívom


----------



## lacka86 (2011 Február 9)

Ha van valami, ami állandó ebben a világban, az a zene ereje.


----------



## piszokdög (2011 Február 9)

Én úgy akarom, hogy ne legyen vége
De más nem is kéne
Olyan jó, hogy néha fáj
És azért kell, mert nem muszáj


----------



## piszokdög (2011 Február 9)

Megvan bennem és hiszem még
Ugyanaz vagyok, aki voltam rég
Ez vagyok én


----------



## lacka86 (2011 Február 9)




----------



## piszokdög (2011 Február 9)

Mindig lesz bennem annyi erő
Hogy én legyek a nyerő
Olyan vagyok, mint az örvény
Engem tartson be a törvény


----------



## piszokdög (2011 Február 9)

Mindent akarok
Te nem tudod még, hogy én ki vagyok
Mindig az árral szemben úszom
És amíg élek meg nem unom


----------



## macsek23 (2011 Február 9)

Thx


----------



## piszokdög (2011 Február 9)

Agyamba karmol a hangja, imádom ezt a zajt
Az aszfalt megfeszül, az összes kerék hajt
Vissza három, padlógázon
Szívom a füstöt, nyelem a port, és azt kiáltom:

Tedd a vasat tetőre
Vagy inkább toljad neki, kilinccsel előre

A kanyarban meg csak keresztben
Ilyen, ha olaj van az erekben
Húz a pályán, ráz a szélén
Kövér gáz, kézifék az út végén


----------



## piszokdög (2011 Február 9)

Még gyilkosabb tempó, csúszik, ragad a sár
Elintéz a murva, csak nyomjad, az a szabály
Gyorsan telnek a másodpercek
Hát mutass valamit a népnek, őket kell megnyerned 

Tedd a vasat tetőre
Vagy inkább toljad neki, kilinccsel előre

A kanyarban meg csak keresztben
Ilyen, ha olaj van az erekben
Húz a pályán, ráz a szélén
Kövér gáz, kézifék az út végén


----------



## piszokdög (2011 Február 9)

És sima jobb, át, sima bal, ott a sima bal, mögötte 200, a balon mész; 2 a balon, tempó; bukkan a vonalon, tempó 150-re, sima jobb tő át, sima bal, fű széle...
NÉZZÜK MIT MEGY! 160-170-180-190-200)

Húz a pályán, ráz a szélén
Kövér gáz, kézifék az út végén

A kanyarban meg csak keresztben
Ilyen, ha olaj van az erekben
Húz a pályán, ráz a szélén
Kövér gáz, kézifék az út végén


----------



## piszokdög (2011 Február 9)

Goooo, tövig nyomom be a pedált,
Nem látok nem hallok, nem tudom hol a határ
Gázt! Hadd menjen, ami a csövön kifér 
Az veszít, aki lassít, aki gyengébb, aki fél

Nincsenek szabályok az arénában vagy
Ne hagyd magad mindent szabad csak egy marad!

A motor bőg a kasztni ráz
Füstöl a gép, alig bírja már
Túl nagy a por és messze a cél
De ettől több kell, hogy legyőzzél
Hát nyomjad!

Fáj! darabokra törnek szét
Addig megyek, amíg forog alattam mind a négy kerék
Ha félsz jobb, ha most azonnal kiszállsz
Mert kilöknek a pályáról és aztán fejre állsz

Nincsenek szabályok az arénában vagy
Ne hagyd magad mindent szabad csak egy marad!

A motor bőg a kasztni ráz
Füstöl a gép, alig bírja már
Túl nagy a por és messze a cél
De ettől több kell, hogy legyőzzél
Hát nyomjad!

A motor bőg a kasztni ráz
Füstöl a gép, alig bírja már
Túl nagy a por és messze a cél
De ettől több kell, hogy legyőzzél
Hát nyomjad!

Nincsenek szabályok az arénában vagy
Ne hagyd magad mindent szabad csak egy marad!

A motor bőg a kasztni ráz
Füstöl a gép, alig bírja már
Túl nagy a por és messze a cél
De ettől több kell, hogy legyőzzél

Hallod a motor bőg, érzed a kasztni ráz
Füstől a gép tudod, alig bírja már
Lehet nagyobb a por és messzebb a cél
De ettől több kell hogy legyőzzél!

Hallod a motor bőg, érzed a kasztni ráz
Füstől a gép tudod, alig bírja már
Lehet nagyobb a por és messzebb a cél
De ettől több kell hogy legyőzzél!

A motor bőg a kasztni ráz
Füstöl a gép, alig bírja már
Túl nagy a por és messze a cél
De ettől több kell, hogy legyőzzél
Hát nyomjad!


----------



## dioptria53 (2011 Február 9)

*Köszöntés*

Köszöntök mindenkit sok szeretettel!


----------



## Perengrin (2011 Február 9)

Az örökség

Azok a magyarok, kik e hazát
Véren vették, vérrel ótalmazák,
Azok a magyarok, ha riadót fúttak,
A halál képétől nem messzire búttak.

Lakásuk volt paripájok háta,
Vetett ágyok kemény nyeregkápa:
Ettek és aludtak vérmocskolta nyergen,
Jártak éjjel-nappal sok nehéz fegyverben.

Nem kérdezték: sok-e az ellenség?
Olvasatlan próbáltak szerencsét;
Tudták, a szerencse mindig ahhoz pártol,
Kinek szive még a halálban is bátor.

Elfogytak, elzülltek ottan-ottan,
Szép országok hevert elhagyottan,
Fölveré az isten mindenféle gyoma,
Éktelenné tette török, tatár nyoma.

Rongált zászló lőn az ő formája,
Nem volt annak színe, sem fonákja,
Itt-amott sötétlett rajta egy-egy vérfolt:
Szép zászlónk, az ország, váznál nem egyéb volt.

E becses zászlónak, a hazának,
Védelmében hányan elhullának!
Vérökben a rúdját hányszor megfereszték
Régi ősapáink! de el nem ereszték.

Igy a zászló, ránk örökbe maradt,
Ránk hagyák azt erős átok alatt:
Átok alatt, hogy, ha elpártolunk attul,
Ne legyen az isten istenünk azontul.

Most telik be, vagy soha, ez átok.
A zászlót, a zászlót ne hagyjátok!
Ha minket elfú az idők zivatarja:
Nem lesz az istennek soha több magyarja.


----------



## sztalker66 (2011 Február 9)




----------



## sztalker66 (2011 Február 9)

Egy nap egy évben
Egyetlen nap a hosszú évben,
Mikor együtt fürdünk a szerelem tengerében.
Elfeledjük a sok rosszat egymás között,
Csókokkal hintjük azt, akivel a sors összekötöt


----------



## sztalker66 (2011 Február 9)

Jó gondolat
Ez a kedves mosoly oly sokat ad,
Mohón lesem arcod fürtjeid alatt
Csak ülök, s nézlek, s arra gondolok,
Hogy tudnám megköszönni
E sok jó gondolatot


----------



## sztalker66 (2011 Február 9)

Valentin-napi csoda
Parkban, magányosan ül két ember
Körülöttük párok, tele szerelemmel
Most még a szerelem mindenütt jár
Mert február 14-ét mutat a naptár
Suttognak a fák halkan meghitten
Két szomorú szív jajgatva fáj itten
Mindenkin érzelmi hullám megy át
Csak e két ember érzi még bánatá


----------



## sztalker66 (2011 Február 9)

Valentin
szívemben ezer tavasz dobog
örökké égő láng
mosolygok, legyél boldog
nézd mosolyognak rád a fák
tavasztündért hozom
s minden varázslatát...


----------



## sztalker66 (2011 Február 9)

Valentin napi álom
Egy tiszta szív könnyű lélekkel,
Női arc, halvány szép emlékkel.
Előttem állsz, szemembe nézel,
Úgy érzem, Te mindent elértél.


----------



## sztalker66 (2011 Február 9)

Valentino
Ugye érzed már a tavaszt,
mely szívedbe rügyet fakaszt!?


----------



## sztalker66 (2011 Február 9)

Vendégem: A pillanat (II.)
Közeleg a szívek napja,
Lélekhúrom megpendül,
Szerelemnek szólistája
Vagyok - egyes-egyedül.


----------



## sztalker66 (2011 Február 9)

Szeretni végtelenségig
Szeretni annyi,
Hűséggel tartozni,
Szerelmednek,
Ki vissza tudja adni,
Nincs nehézség,
Ha szereted a párod,
És ő viszont szeret,
Mert te őt kívánod.


----------



## sztalker66 (2011 Február 9)

A lovagok búcsúja
A mesének vége! Hölgyek, megérte?
Rajtunk, férfiakon számon ne kérje
Senki, hogy titkon olvassuk a könyvet,
S magányban merünk morzsolni könnyet.


----------



## sztalker66 (2011 Február 9)

Valentin nap alkalmából
Valentin nap alkalmából,
sok szeretettel van írva neked.


----------



## sztalker66 (2011 Február 9)

Kék madár
Harmatcseppes hajnalon,
Bereppent az ablakon.
Szárnyát bontja, megpihen,
Nem bízik meg bárkiben.


----------



## sztalker66 (2011 Február 9)

Kedvesemnek
Írhatnék hosszú sorokat,
De nem akarok.


----------



## sztalker66 (2011 Február 9)

Valentin napra
Te vagy az én Valentinom,
vágyom Reád, ez a kínom.
Szívem ugrál, s nagyot dobban,
csak állok ott meghatottan.


----------



## apa64 (2011 Február 9)

Mindenkinek szép napot kívánok innen Budapestről!
Egy barátom csinált egy két képet a házuk körül és hát nem semmi, hogy mennyi hó esett nálatok ott a messzi távolban!
Meg írta éjjel -25fok volt!
Nem baj lassan a tavasz hozzátok is elér.


----------



## sztalker66 (2011 Február 9)

Találkozás
Nem vagyunk már fiatalok,
mi nem várjuk a Bálint napot.


----------



## sztalker66 (2011 Február 9)

Álom-üzenet
Mit keresel álmaimban Édes Emlékkép?
Milyen meglepetéseket hoz az élet még?
Mikor nem is jutsz eszembe, akkor bukkansz fel,
mint ha hazudtad volna, hogy felejtselek el.


----------



## sztalker66 (2011 Február 9)

Valentin napra
Ha Valentin közeleg,
már a tavasz közelebb.
A szerelem napja kél,
megszelídül most a szél.


----------



## apa64 (2011 Február 9)

Sztalker66!
Írjál csak szépeket a Kedvesednek!!
Biztosan megérdemli.


----------



## sztalker66 (2011 Február 9)

Éjszaka hangjai
Holdfényes éjszakán megfogom kezed
Sétálunk ketten a csillagok felett
Együtt repül velünk a telihold
Követnek minket a csillagok


----------



## sztalker66 (2011 Február 9)

Valentin napra
Virágot veszel,
Szép nagy csokrot,
Ruhát, ékszert,
Sok-sok bonbont.


----------



## sztalker66 (2011 Február 9)

Szívvel, Szívednek
Fejem felett felragyognak a fények,
Életemben életeddel élhetek.
Fel-felnézek a felhőkre és félek,
Talán Teveled tisztulnak a tettek.


----------



## gjusth (2011 Február 9)

nem tudom, hogy hanyadik


----------



## gjusth (2011 Február 9)

tizedik


----------



## gjusth (2011 Február 9)

tizenegyedik


----------



## gjusth (2011 Február 9)

tizenkettedik, már csak nyolc van hátra


----------



## gjusth (2011 Február 9)

sietnem kellene...


----------



## gjusth (2011 Február 9)

...haza. tizennégy


----------



## gjusth (2011 Február 9)

tizenötödik hozzászólásom írom most éppen


----------



## gjusth (2011 Február 9)

az előbbi nagyon nehezen ment el


----------



## gjusth (2011 Február 9)

remélem ez most gyorsabb lesz


----------



## gjusth (2011 Február 9)

no ez simán ment, már csak 3 kell


----------



## gjusth (2011 Február 9)

kettő


----------



## gjusth (2011 Február 9)

utolsó lehet ez most


----------



## gjusth (2011 Február 9)

még egy kellett vajon?


----------



## Viktor29 (2011 Február 9)

Igy a jó biztosra kell menni


----------



## Viktor29 (2011 Február 9)

Azt viszont elfelejtettem hol hagytam tegnap abba.
De sebaj
13


----------



## Viktor29 (2011 Február 9)

tizennégy


----------



## karvaj (2011 Február 9)

hogyan lehet gyorsan összszedni a 20 hozzászólást?


----------



## Viktor29 (2011 Február 9)

13


----------



## karvaj (2011 Február 9)

így?


----------



## karvaj (2011 Február 9)

szia nekem is 13


----------



## Viktor29 (2011 Február 9)

karvaj írta:


> hogyan lehet gyorsan összszedni a 20 hozzászólást?


 

Hát jobb ötletem nekem sincs, mint láthatod én is ezen izmozok.


----------



## karvaj (2011 Február 9)

hoppá neked 15


----------



## Viktor29 (2011 Február 9)

Hát úgy tűnik én meg nem tudok számolni


----------



## karvaj (2011 Február 9)

akkor most 15


----------



## karvaj (2011 Február 9)

ja már úgyis kaptam figyelmeztetést hogy értelmeseket írjak


----------



## Viktor29 (2011 Február 9)

Még mindíg előnyben vagyok


----------



## karvaj (2011 Február 9)

és a köszönöm nem elég értelmes


----------



## karvaj (2011 Február 9)

pedig tényleg tetszettek azok a képek amire azt mondtam hogy szépek


----------



## Viktor29 (2011 Február 9)

karvaj írta:


> ja már úgyis kaptam figyelmeztetést hogy értelmeseket írjak


 

Nekem még senkise szólt pedig én sem nagyon brillírozok


----------



## karvaj (2011 Február 9)

már nem vagy


----------



## karvaj (2011 Február 9)

én nem ide írtam, hanem a bulvárba :S


----------



## karvaj (2011 Február 9)

letöltéshez nem elég a 20 hozzászólás?


----------



## Viktor29 (2011 Február 9)

Hát úgy tünik lemaradtam rendesen de majd most belehúzok


----------



## Viktor29 (2011 Február 9)

karvaj írta:


> letöltéshez nem elég a 20 hozzászólás?


 


Az volt kiírva hogy 20 elég, de lehet hogy csak az értelmes számít, vagy nem tudom.


----------



## Viktor29 (2011 Február 9)

Vagy másik tippem, lehet hogy nem a jelenléti íven kell szórakozni, hanem mondjuk egy tényleges futó témában hozzászólni.


----------



## karvaj (2011 Február 9)

ott nem jó a 'jelen'


----------



## Pinkeva (2011 Február 9)

*végre hozzászólok*



Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


végre hozzászólok, kell az a 20


----------



## Pinkeva (2011 Február 9)

kell az a 20


----------



## Pinkeva (2011 Február 9)

*gyorsan*

szép, szép, és elég is


----------



## Pinkeva (2011 Február 9)

*vagyok*

dehogynem vagyok


----------



## Pinkeva (2011 Február 9)

*mégis*

mégis mozog a föld


----------



## Pinkeva (2011 Február 9)

*hajrá*

előbb utóbb meglesz


----------



## Pinkeva (2011 Február 9)

*még*

a hála nem elérhető


----------



## Pinkeva (2011 Február 9)

*lehet*

lehet a lehetetlen, de lehet, hogy mégsem


----------



## Pinkeva (2011 Február 9)

már esteledik, d még soká lesz vége a napnak


----------



## hársfavirág (2011 Február 9)

*mese 7*

[FONT=&quot]– Ejnye, ejnye – ingatták fejüket az almafa ágain csücsülő kis almák. – Mi még igen zöldek vagyunk, de azt már látjuk, hogy ez így nincs rendjén – susogták át a szomszédos körtefának. – Valamit tennünk kellene, de mit? – Tanácstalanul ingatták terméstől duzzadó ágaikat, olyan kétségbeesetten, hogy az esőfelhők mögül előkandikáló napocska végül megsajnálta őket. Valamit odasúgott felhőtestvérének, aki egy hatalmas villámlással és dörgéssel félbeszakította a perpatvart[/FONT]


----------



## Pinkeva (2011 Február 9)

mégsem indulok


----------



## hársfavirág (2011 Február 9)

*mese 8*

– Nem hallgattok el mindjárt, oktondiak! Ti mindannyian fontosak és hasznosak vagytok, ugyanabból a földből nőttetek ki és ugyanaz a víz táplál benneteket. Elég legyen hát a háborúskodásból! – Erre már a napocska is kibújt a felhők mögül és széles mosolyával átölelte a földet. A csöpögő esőben különös csodára lettek figyelmesek a kiskert lakói. Mint óriási, színes híd, szivárvány tündökölt az égen.


----------



## hársfavirág (2011 Február 9)

*mese 9*

Látjátok? – intett sugaraival a nap titokzatosan a szivárvány felé. – Aki ezt a gyönyörű szivárványt az égre varázsolta, nagyon szeret bennünket. Miért akarjátok hát elszomorítani gőgös vitátokkal, egymás pocskondiázásával. Kössetek végre békét és segítsétek inkább egymást, meglátjátok akkor sokkal szebbek, ízesebbek és nagyobbak lesztek!


----------



## Pinkeva (2011 Február 9)

*kell*

kell az élet, kell, nem számít, hogy fáj.


----------



## hársfavirág (2011 Február 9)

*mese 10*

[FONT=&quot]Azóta már sokszor felkelt és lenyugodott a nap, de valahányszor a kiskertre esett tekintete, megelégedve látta, hogy a növények megfogadták tanácsát. Egyik sem bántotta többé a társát, sőt, ahol tudták, segítették egymást. A kukorica összegyűjtötte lándzsás leveleiben a vizet, és a felesleget lecsorgatta a szomjas paprikáknak, paradicsomoknak. [/FONT]


----------



## Pinkeva (2011 Február 9)

*sok*

a sok, az lehet elég, lehet kevés


----------



## hársfavirág (2011 Február 9)

*mese 11*

[FONT=&quot]. A fokhagyma pedig igyekezett elriasztani minden kártevőt, hogy megvédje kis társait.[/FONT]


----------



## Pinkeva (2011 Február 9)

*mára*

mára minden havas lett


----------



## hársfavirág (2011 Február 9)

*mese vége*

Meg is lett az eredmény: sehol a vidéken nem nőtt olyan ropogós paprika, édes kukorica, egészséges krumpli, csábítóan friss termés, mint abban a kiskertben.


----------



## Pinkeva (2011 Február 9)

*üzi*

üzi, az mi, üzekedés tán?


----------



## hársfavirág (2011 Február 9)

*találó 1*

[FONT=&quot]– Nekem olyan kislányom van, hogy a szemén nőtt a haja… Mi az? [/FONT]


----------



## Pinkeva (2011 Február 9)

lám, lám, mire megyünk mi ketten


----------



## hársfavirág (2011 Február 9)

*1*

[FONT=&quot]Kukorica[/FONT]


----------



## Pinkeva (2011 Február 9)

az a kis kert, az az álom


----------



## hársfavirág (2011 Február 9)

*2*

[FONT=&quot]Olyan tyúkom van, amelyik a föld alá jár tojni… Mi az? [/FONT]


----------



## hársfavirág (2011 Február 9)

*2*

[FONT=&quot]Krumpli[/FONT]


----------



## hársfavirág (2011 Február 9)

*3*

[FONT=&quot]– Folt hátán folt, tű benne sose volt. Mi az? [/FONT]


----------



## hársfavirág (2011 Február 9)

*4?*

[FONT=&quot]Tojik tízet, költ kilencet, nevel negyvenet. Mi az?[/FONT]


----------



## Pinkeva (2011 Február 9)

*az én kertem*

Az én kertem még álmomban látszik, kicsi, virágokkal teli, sok fűvel, hogy lehessen focizni a gyerekeknek. A kicsi ház körül csuda fákkal, és orgonával, amit letéphetnek az arra járók. télen se látszik a kis ház, mert eltakarják a fenyőfák. a kertbe elölről is, hátulról ki lehet menni a házból, kis utakkal végigjárhatóan.


----------



## hársfavirág (2011 Február 9)

Utolsó két válasz:
káposzta
fokhagyma


----------



## hársfavirág (2011 Február 9)

Én a gesztenye és hársfákat szeretem.
Az utcánkban szép gesztenyefák vannak. Kertünk sajna nincs....

És a balkonon erős szép bazsalikomok képesek nőni


----------



## Jekatyerina68 (2011 Február 9)

nagyon szépen köszönöm


----------



## Pinkeva (2011 Február 9)

*kert*

a diófa árnyéka rávetődik a kis asztalkára, finoman takarva el a napot a melegben.


----------



## Pinkeva (2011 Február 9)

*kertem*

a szilvafa a kert sarkában van, félig átlóg a szomszédba. a cseresznye korán érik, és magasra nő.kis foxi kutyáim imádnak velünk élni.


----------



## Pinkeva (2011 Február 9)

*kertem*

már csak fel kell ébrednem a kicsi házban, hogy mindezt láthassam


----------



## Pinkeva (2011 Február 9)

talán megkapom ezt a segítséget is


----------



## Pinkeva (2011 Február 9)

*hogyan*

a gondolat szárnyal, a hogyan a képzelet, a meglesz az talán, ránéz az ég, lehet


----------



## Annácska33 (2011 Február 9)

*Adjon az Isten!*

Nyugodalmas jó estét kívánok minden magyar nemzettestvéremnek!
Szeretettel: Annácska


----------



## Annácska33 (2011 Február 9)

*Újévi jókívánság*

Adjon Isten füvet, fát!


----------



## rjani (2011 Február 9)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


Üdv az oldalon.


----------



## Kotács (2011 Február 9)

Üdv Mindenkinek!


----------



## Kotács (2011 Február 9)

Szeretnék 20. hozzászólást összeszedni!


----------



## Kotács (2011 Február 9)

A gyermekemnek akarok letölteni.


----------



## Kotács (2011 Február 9)

Vannak fent iskolás dolgozatok, abból érdekelne több is.


----------



## Kotács (2011 Február 9)

Ehhez 20 hozzászólás kell sajnos.


----------



## Kotács (2011 Február 9)

Már 6-ot megírtam.


----------



## Kotács (2011 Február 9)

Ez a hetedik és csak 13 van hátra.


----------



## Kotács (2011 Február 9)

Nem is gondoltam, hogy ilyen jó oldala van a kanadai magyaroknak.


----------



## hattila00 (2011 Február 9)

*En szeretnek 20-at osszeszedni*




Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


----------



## hattila00 (2011 Február 9)

igyekszem 20-at osszeszedni


----------



## hattila00 (2011 Február 9)




----------



## hattila00 (2011 Február 9)




----------



## hattila00 (2011 Február 9)




----------



## hattila00 (2011 Február 9)

Hello


----------



## hattila00 (2011 Február 9)

gyujtogetek


----------



## hattila00 (2011 Február 9)

Udv


----------



## hattila00 (2011 Február 9)

Szia


----------



## hattila00 (2011 Február 9)

Udv.


----------



## fmate (2011 Február 9)

Na helló XD


----------



## hattila00 (2011 Február 9)

Grat.


----------



## hattila00 (2011 Február 9)

En is.


----------



## hattila00 (2011 Február 9)

Udv. neked is!


----------



## hattila00 (2011 Február 9)

Neked is!


----------



## hattila00 (2011 Február 9)

Nincs mit!


----------



## hattila00 (2011 Február 9)

Szep!


----------



## hoato (2011 Február 9)

klafa


----------



## hattila00 (2011 Február 9)

Tenyleg kar!


----------



## hoato (2011 Február 9)

megvannak


----------



## hoato (2011 Február 9)

mi kar


----------



## hattila00 (2011 Február 9)

Szerintem is!


----------



## hattila00 (2011 Február 9)

Szia!


----------



## hattila00 (2011 Február 9)

Meg egyszer gratulalok!


----------



## P.Odyssey (2011 Február 9)

az enyém 9


----------



## P.Odyssey (2011 Február 9)

illetve ezzel 11


----------



## P.Odyssey (2011 Február 9)

most 12


----------



## P.Odyssey (2011 Február 9)

13


----------



## P.Odyssey (2011 Február 9)

14 jön


----------



## P.Odyssey (2011 Február 9)

már csak 5


----------



## P.Odyssey (2011 Február 9)

még 4


----------



## hoato (2011 Február 9)

itt


----------



## P.Odyssey (2011 Február 9)

már dobogós a dolog


----------



## hoato (2011 Február 9)

gyujtogetunk


----------



## P.Odyssey (2011 Február 9)

jön az ezüst...


----------



## hoato (2011 Február 9)

zendules


----------



## P.Odyssey (2011 Február 9)

gyűjtögetünk biza... és ezzel megvan az aranyérem


----------



## P.Odyssey (2011 Február 9)

ja nem... most van meg


----------



## hoato (2011 Február 9)

uber


----------



## hoato (2011 Február 9)

gratula


----------



## hoato (2011 Február 9)

szeva


----------



## hoato (2011 Február 9)

felido


----------



## hoato (2011 Február 9)

aztan


----------



## hoato (2011 Február 9)

zsir


----------



## hoato (2011 Február 9)

lassu


----------



## hoato (2011 Február 9)

a rendszer


----------



## hoato (2011 Február 9)

a hazon ablakot ajtot utnek


----------



## hoato (2011 Február 9)

de belul uresség rejlik


----------



## hoato (2011 Február 9)

így hasznos a létező


----------



## hoato (2011 Február 9)

és a nem létező


----------



## hoato (2011 Február 9)

és a nem lézeő


----------



## LimiQ (2011 Február 9)

Bocsi, de nem ertem mit kell tennem


----------



## LimiQ (2011 Február 9)

tudna valaki segiteni?


----------



## LimiQ (2011 Február 9)

hogyan jutok el a 20 hozzaszolasig?


----------



## LimiQ (2011 Február 9)

ezek szamitanak


----------



## LimiQ (2011 Február 9)

remelem igen


----------



## cserzsi (2011 Február 9)

jelen


----------



## LimiQ (2011 Február 9)

jol gondolom ?


----------



## LimiQ (2011 Február 9)

vagy csak irogatok hiaba


----------



## LimiQ (2011 Február 9)

milyen szavazast indithatok?


----------



## LimiQ (2011 Február 9)

kire kell szavazni ?


----------



## LimiQ (2011 Február 9)

peldaul ki akarja hogy beke legyen?


----------



## LimiQ (2011 Február 9)

vagy ki kapjon Oscar-t?


----------



## LimiQ (2011 Február 9)

latom cserzsi csak azt irta hogy jelen


----------



## LimiQ (2011 Február 9)

elegendo ennyi


----------



## LimiQ (2011 Február 9)

akkor en is ezt teszem


----------



## LimiQ (2011 Február 9)

jelen


----------



## LimiQ (2011 Február 9)

nem ertem ezt a szabalyt


----------



## LimiQ (2011 Február 9)

kinek jo ez?


----------



## LimiQ (2011 Február 9)

a kozossegi oldalnak hasznos?


----------



## LimiQ (2011 Február 9)

akkor szivesen irogatok tovabb


----------



## LimiQ (2011 Február 9)

pedig en csak nehany matek feladatot akartam letolteni harmadikos fiamnak


----------



## tündi1975 (2011 Február 9)

ez tetszik


----------



## LimiQ (2011 Február 9)

remelem nem sertodott meg senki


----------



## tündi1975 (2011 Február 9)

jelen


----------



## tündi1975 (2011 Február 9)

én nem sértődtem meg


----------



## tündi1975 (2011 Február 9)

jó játék


----------



## tündi1975 (2011 Február 9)

szép napot


----------



## LimiQ (2011 Február 9)

Mindenkit puszilok


----------



## tündi1975 (2011 Február 9)

xD


----------



## tündi1975 (2011 Február 9)

sziasztok


----------



## tündi1975 (2011 Február 9)

még 11


----------



## tündi1975 (2011 Február 9)

..10


----------



## tündi1975 (2011 Február 9)

..9 és


----------



## tündi1975 (2011 Február 9)

..8..


----------



## tündi1975 (2011 Február 9)

...7...


----------



## tündi1975 (2011 Február 9)

7


----------



## tündi1975 (2011 Február 9)

6


----------



## tündi1975 (2011 Február 9)

5


----------



## tündi1975 (2011 Február 9)

4


----------



## tündi1975 (2011 Február 9)

2


----------



## tündi1975 (2011 Február 9)

zéro


----------



## rattkin (2011 Február 9)

*ws1*

Ami az úton el nem indult, vagy ami az út elején van - a kő, a csecsemő - még nem szerzett magának semmi kincset s önmagában-véve szeretetre méltó. S a teljességbe érkezett lény, aki szerzett kincseit már magába-olvasztotta és épp úgy nincs semmije, mint a kőnek, vagy a csecsemőnek: szintén önmagában véve szeretetre méltó. S a még el nem indult, s a már megérkezett: azonos.


----------



## Pergelhajni (2011 Február 9)

Sziasztok!

Üdvözlök mindenkit.

Gyógypedagógus vagyok.

Jelenleg fejlesztőpedagógusként dolgozom.

Egy kisvárosban tanítok, normál ált.iskolában.

56 BTMNes és 6 SNIs tanítványom van.

Erre az oldalra a fejlesztőpedagógusok honlapján keresztül találtam.

ott ajánlotta az egyik tag.

Ez a fórum tényleg egy kincsestár.

Kimeríthetetlen kincsesbánya

Csak ez a húsz hozzászólás...

Elég macerás

De a szabály az szabály 

Ezért próbálkozom

Köszönet a sok feltett anyagért.

A sok munkáért.

Igyekszem majd a saját anyagaimat is közkinccsé tenni.

Ha már ti ilyen rendesek vagytok

és feltettétek a tieteket.

Jó éjszakát mindenkinek!


----------



## rattkin (2011 Február 9)

*ws2*

,,Tapadj az ágra mellém" - szól a virág a darázsnak.


----------



## rattkin (2011 Február 9)

*ws3*

,,Gyere velem repülni" - szól a darázs a virágnak.


----------



## rattkin (2011 Február 9)

*ws4*

Olvass verseket oly nyelveken is , amelyeket nem értesz. Ne sokat, mindig csak néhány sort, de többször egymás után. Jelentésükkel ne törődj, de lehetőleg ismerd az eredeti kiejtésmódjukat, hangzásukat.

Így megismered a nyelvek zenéjét, s az alkotó-lelkek belső zenéjét. S eljuthatsz oda, hogy anyanyelved szövegeit is olvasni tudod a tartalomtól függetlenül is; a vers belső, igazi szépségét, testtelen táncát csak így élheted át.


----------



## rattkin (2011 Február 9)

*ws5*

A jelenségvilágban Isten csak eszme; Istenben a jelenségvilág csak lidérc.

A dolgok érzékelhető mivoltában nincs jelen az Isten. A dolgok a visszájukat fordítják az érzékelés felé és színüket az Isten felé. Isten jelen van a dolgok közös lényegében, de nincs jelen a dolgok sokfajta érzékelhető megnyilvánulásában, ahol a tünemények serege hullámzik.


----------



## rattkin (2011 Február 9)

*ws6*

A nyugalom szakadatlanul megvalósul a küzdelemben. A valóság szakadatlanul énekel a látszaton keresztül. Az ének szakadatlanul elpihen a változatlanban.


----------



## rattkin (2011 Február 9)

*ws7*

Ha arra törekszel, hogy az örök mértéket kövesd: ne botránkozz azokon, kik nem erre igyekeznek, ha nem törekvéseik ingadozva ágaznak a sokféle véges és változó mérték között. Ne azt nézd, hogy mijük nincsen hanem mijük van: mert még a legnyomorultabbnak is van olyan lelki kincse, mely belőled hiányzik. Kifogásolni, fölényeskedni bárki tud; tanulj meg mindenkitől tanulni.


----------



## rattkin (2011 Február 9)

*ws8*

Bontsd szét személyedet és beléd tódul a világ.

Bontsd szét a személyeddé vált világot és beléd tódul a teljesség.


----------



## rattkin (2011 Február 9)

*ws9*

Valahányszor mentesülni tudsz körülményeidtől: határtalan ragyogásként kibontakozik benned a végleges állapot, melyben azonos az élet és a halál.

A végső ajándék: mozdulatlan tánc, ízen-túli édesség, mely semmivel sem mérhető.


----------



## rattkin (2011 Február 9)

*ws10*

Aki a teljességet elérni akarja: a legmakacsabb akadék, mely bogáncsként rácsipeszkedik: a hiúság. A teljességhez tudatosan közeledő ember kiválónak, felsőbbrendűnek érzi magát. S amíg felsőbbrendűségi érzése megvan, egyénisége nem bír szétoldódni, hiszen felsőbb- vagy alsóbb-rendű csak az egyén lehet, a teljességben nincsenek különbségek. A teljességhez vivő út nem a kiválóaké, hanem minden külön-levőé: ezen az úton halad valamennyi, ha nem is tud róla. S ha különbnek érzed magad azoknál, akik még az út elején vannak, s magadnál különbnek azokat, akik már célbajutottak: behagyod csapni magadat az idő káprázatától; hiszen hogy valaki az út elején, közepén, vagy végén van-e, csak dátum különbség.


----------



## rattkin (2011 Február 9)

*ws11*

Írmagját se tűrd magadban semmiféle érvényesülési szándéknak. Mert ahogy előretörhetsz az életben, úgy csúszol vissza önmagadban.

Ne törekedj kiválóságra. Ez azonban nem jelenti, hogy képességeidet elhanyagold. Önmagadban akkor jutsz előbbre, ha képességeidet mennél teltebbé s összecsengőbbé teszed; mindegy, hogy képességeid mekkorák: fő, hogy a tőled telhető legjobbat formáld belőlük és általuk.

Képességeid a paripák, melyek a végső házig visznek; de a házba csak úgy tudsz belépni, ha fogatod kívül marad. Minden képességnek mérete van; s a végső kapun csak az fér be, ami mérhetetlen: a lélek maga.


----------



## rattkin (2011 Február 9)

Fényes arc néz az erdő-borította völgyre. A tengerszem asszonyként felel.


----------



## rattkin (2011 Február 9)

A lámpa nem látja önmaga fényét. A méz nem érzi önmaga édességét.


----------



## rattkin (2011 Február 9)

A szivárványhíd az egyetlen, ahol angyalok és ördögök úgy járnak-kelnek, hogy alig lehet szétismerni őket.


----------



## rattkin (2011 Február 9)

Kinek nevük a ruhájuk, fejüket szárnyuk alá rejtik, visszabújnak álmaikba.


----------



## rattkin (2011 Február 9)

A teljes lét: élet-nélküli.

A teljes öröklét: idő-nélküli.

A teljes működés: változás-nélküli.

A teljes hatalom: erő-nélküli.

A teljes bölcsesség: gondolat-nélküli.

A teljes szeretet: érzés-nélküli.

A teljes jóság: irány-nélküli.

A teljes boldogság: öröm-nélküli.

A teljes zengés: hang-nélküli.


----------



## rattkin (2011 Február 9)

*ws17*

Önmagad beutazása: a mindenség beutazása. A térbeli világ úgy viszonylik a mindenséghez, mint a ruhazseb az élő-testhez.

Éjjel, a csillagos ég alatt felfohászkodsz: Míly nagy a világ! De ládd: egyetlen gondolatod a legtávolabbi égitesten is túl-fut pillanat alatt.

Egy gondolattól a másikig végtelenül hosszabb az út, mint csillagtól csillagig.

Az ember a teret végtelennek érzi, de valójában úgy szorong a térben, mint egy börtönkamrában, melynek sem hossza, sem szélessége nincs egy teljes lépés. Aki lényében a végtelen áramokig hatol, a kamra falán kis rést ütött; aki személyiségét feloldotta, a kamra falán akkora rést ütött, amelyen már kifér.


----------



## rattkin (2011 Február 9)

Nézz meg egy kődarabot, egy kalapácsot, egy bokrot, egy paripát, egy embert: mindegyik keletkezett, pusztuló, határolt, egyéni, külön-lévő. A létezés mindenben azonos.

A sokféle keletkező és pusztuló alakzat: ez az élet.

Az örök egymásután, melynek minden alakzat csak egy-egy állomása: ez a létezés.

Az ember az egyetlen, aki a változókban a névvel rögzíthetőt keresi: értelme van.

Az ember az egyetlen, aki önmagában egyéni és feltételes dolgok alá, a közös és feltétlen létezésig ás: lelke van.


----------



## rattkin (2011 Február 9)

A jelenkori tudomány ismeri a szuggesztiót: az ember-léleknek eszköz-nélküli, kényszerítő ráhatását a másik ember-lélekre; mégis, a ráolvasás, kegyelet, ima hatóerejét babonának tekinti.

A ráolvasás, igézés; lelki hatás, mellyel valakit segítenek, vagy rontanak.

A kegyelet, szellem-idézés, szellem-riasztás; lelki hatás, mely az életből kijutott lény felé árad.

Az ima; rákapcsolódás az élet-fölötti erőre; általa saját képességünket sokszorosra növeljük. Egy társadalmi intézmény, mit pénz, hatalom, tekintély létesít és ápol, ritkán él néhány emberöltőt; s a szerzetesrendek megmaradnak, pedig csak egy-egy imádkozó koldus teremti őket.


----------



## rattkin (2011 Február 9)

*ws20*

Ha múló egyéniségeden áttörve, önmagad mélyén az örök lélekbe hatolsz: úgy hódítod meg a teljességet, mint hadvezér a várat.

Visznek a teljesség felé könnyebb utak is. Nemcsak úgy egyesülhetsz Istennel, ha minden ideigleneset átszakítva a múlhatatlanba nyomulsz. Az ima és áldozat segítségével érzéseidet megtoldhatod olymódon, hogy Istenhez elérjenek. A templombajárás, szertartás, áhítat, könyörgés, bűnbánat, erény, ha teljes szívvel végzed és nem akarsz földi javakat koldulni az égi hatalomtól, mind Istenhez vezet: általuk Isten hozzád hajol, érzed az ő csókját és mindinkább eggyé válsz vele.


----------



## Kotács (2011 Február 9)

Örülök ennek a topicnak!


----------



## Kotács (2011 Február 9)

Hamar el lehet érni a 20 hozzászólást.


----------



## Kotács (2011 Február 9)

10


----------



## Kotács (2011 Február 9)

9


----------



## Kotács (2011 Február 9)

8


----------



## Kotács (2011 Február 9)

7


----------



## Kotács (2011 Február 9)

6


----------



## Kotács (2011 Február 9)

Mindjárt készen van!!! 5


----------



## Kotács (2011 Február 9)

4


----------



## Kotács (2011 Február 9)

Már csak 3!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kotács (2011 Február 9)

2


----------



## Kotács (2011 Február 9)

Készen van!!! 20!!!


----------



## Kotács (2011 Február 9)

Még egy ráadás!!! Blackjack!!!!


----------



## kelemen11 (2011 Február 9)

A


----------



## kelemen11 (2011 Február 9)

B


----------



## kelemen11 (2011 Február 9)

C


----------



## kelemen11 (2011 Február 9)

D


----------



## mzp56 (2011 Február 9)

Sziasztok, ma megjött a Kindle 3-am


----------



## mzp56 (2011 Február 9)

természetesen az Amazontól


----------



## aprolek (2011 Február 9)

*beköszönés*

Üdvözlök mindenkit!Remélem h összejön a 20 hozzászólás ...


----------



## aprolek (2011 Február 9)

imádok olvasni és itt nagyon jó könyvek vannak


----------



## aprolek (2011 Február 9)

de nehéz hozzászólásokat írni ha az embernek gondolkodni sincs kedve...


----------



## aprolek (2011 Február 9)

ezek a jelek vidámak...


----------



## aprolek (2011 Február 9)

húha ez nehezebb lesz mint gondoltam


----------



## aprolek (2011 Február 9)

még 15...


----------



## aprolek (2011 Február 9)

késhet a tavasz ha már itt a tél?


----------



## aprolek (2011 Február 9)

ha azt hiszed rosszabb már nem lehet inkább ne kelj fel reggel


----------



## aprolek (2011 Február 9)

süti vagy csoki jól esne


----------



## aprolek (2011 Február 9)

legalább az idő remek


----------



## aprolek (2011 Február 9)

és a tavasz is közeleg...


----------



## Nusy20 (2011 Február 9)

Én úgy döntöttem idézetekkel "szólok hozzá!"


----------



## aprolek (2011 Február 9)

már csak 9


----------



## aprolek (2011 Február 9)

8


----------



## aprolek (2011 Február 9)

:8:na ez a jel a top


----------



## aprolek (2011 Február 9)

:111:ez tök jó lenne a süti mellé Sió baracklé


----------



## aprolek (2011 Február 9)

karamellás mézes tejes kávé lenne a legjobb


----------



## aprolek (2011 Február 9)

:444:ez most éééééééééén vagyok


----------



## aprolek (2011 Február 9)

nyerééééés nemsokára megvan a 20


----------



## Nusy20 (2011 Február 9)

Ha valamit nem szeretsz, változtass rajta! Ha változtatni nem tudsz, változtass azon, ahogy gondolkodsz róla! Csak ne panaszkodj!” (*[FONT=&quot]Maya Angelou[/FONT]*)


----------



## aprolek (2011 Február 9)

tavaszt szeretnééééééééék!!!


----------



## aprolek (2011 Február 9)

Utolsó:d


----------



## Nusy20 (2011 Február 9)

“A legnagyobb hiba, amit az életben elkövethetsz, az a folyamatos rettegés attól, hogy hibázni fogsz.” (*[FONT=&quot]Elbert Hubbard[/FONT]*)


----------



## Nusy20 (2011 Február 9)

“Nincs semmi, ami oly mértékben pusztítaná a testet, mint az aggodalom, és ha valaki hisz Istenben, akkor szégyellheti magát, ha bármi miatt aggodalmaskodik.”
(*[FONT=&quot]Mahatma Gandhi[/FONT]*)


----------



## Nusy20 (2011 Február 9)

húúú, sok kell még----


----------



## Nusy20 (2011 Február 9)

jajjjjjj!


----------



## Nusy20 (2011 Február 9)

*“Hogy az ember képes változtatni önmagán… és úrrá lenni sorsán – ezt minden elme tudja, amelyik felismerte a megfelel**[FONT=&quot]ő[/FONT]** gondolkodás hatalmát.”
(**[FONT=&quot]Christian D.[/FONT]**)*


----------



## Nusy20 (2011 Február 9)

A n[FONT=&quot]ő[/FONT]ket a szerelem nemcsak érdekessé teszi, hanem meg is szépíti. A n[FONT=&quot]ő[/FONT] akkor szép igazán, ha boldog, és akkor boldog, ha érzi, hogy szeretik.”
(*[FONT=&quot]Rippl-Rónai József[/FONT]*)


----------



## canadatom (2011 Február 9)

Hi


----------



## canadatom (2011 Február 9)

Hii


----------



## canadatom (2011 Február 9)

Hiii


----------



## canadatom (2011 Február 9)

Hello


----------



## canadatom (2011 Február 9)

Helllo


----------



## canadatom (2011 Február 9)

Helloo


----------



## canadatom (2011 Február 9)

7


----------



## canadatom (2011 Február 9)

8


----------



## canadatom (2011 Február 9)

9


----------



## canadatom (2011 Február 9)

10


----------



## canadatom (2011 Február 9)

11


----------



## canadatom (2011 Február 9)

12


----------



## canadatom (2011 Február 9)

13


----------



## canadatom (2011 Február 9)

14


----------



## canadatom (2011 Február 9)

15


----------



## canadatom (2011 Február 9)

16


----------



## canadatom (2011 Február 9)

17


----------



## canadatom (2011 Február 9)

18


----------



## canadatom (2011 Február 9)

19


----------



## canadatom (2011 Február 9)

20


----------



## Sentinel87 (2011 Február 9)

sziasztok


----------



## Sentinel87 (2011 Február 9)

19


----------



## Sentinel87 (2011 Február 9)

18


----------



## Sentinel87 (2011 Február 9)

17


----------



## Sentinel87 (2011 Február 9)

16


----------



## Sentinel87 (2011 Február 9)

15


----------



## Sentinel87 (2011 Február 9)

14


----------



## Sentinel87 (2011 Február 9)

13


----------



## Sentinel87 (2011 Február 9)

12


----------



## Sentinel87 (2011 Február 9)

11


----------



## Sentinel87 (2011 Február 9)

10


----------



## Sentinel87 (2011 Február 9)

9


----------



## Sentinel87 (2011 Február 9)

8


----------



## Sentinel87 (2011 Február 9)

7


----------



## Sentinel87 (2011 Február 9)

6


----------



## Sentinel87 (2011 Február 9)

5


----------



## Sentinel87 (2011 Február 9)

4


----------



## Sentinel87 (2011 Február 9)

3


----------



## Sentinel87 (2011 Február 9)

2


----------



## Sentinel87 (2011 Február 9)

1


----------



## surik15 (2011 Február 10)

kiss


Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


----------



## shire1729 (2011 Február 10)

。。。。


----------



## shire1729 (2011 Február 10)

Van itt valaki?


----------



## shire1729 (2011 Február 10)

3


----------



## shire1729 (2011 Február 10)

1


----------



## shire1729 (2011 Február 10)

2


----------



## mzp56 (2011 Február 10)

Milyen szép idő köszöntött ránk


----------



## mzp56 (2011 Február 10)

Közeleg a hétvége


----------



## ha0ev (2011 Február 10)

Jó neked itt köd van.


----------



## ha0ev (2011 Február 10)

Hajrá


----------



## ha0ev (2011 Február 10)

mzp56 gyűjtögetel?


----------



## Vicky6 (2011 Február 10)

Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
Itt a lehetoseg:wink:


----------



## Vicky6 (2011 Február 10)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Marianna0912 (2011 Február 10)

hello


----------



## Marianna0912 (2011 Február 10)

szia


----------



## Marianna0912 (2011 Február 10)

3


----------



## Marianna0912 (2011 Február 10)

4


----------



## Marianna0912 (2011 Február 10)

5


----------



## Marianna0912 (2011 Február 10)

6


----------



## Marianna0912 (2011 Február 10)

7


----------



## Marianna0912 (2011 Február 10)

8


----------



## Marianna0912 (2011 Február 10)

9


----------



## Marianna0912 (2011 Február 10)

10


----------



## Marianna0912 (2011 Február 10)

11


----------



## Marianna0912 (2011 Február 10)

12


----------



## vilo45 (2011 Február 10)

koszi.


----------



## vilo45 (2011 Február 10)

2. uzenet


----------



## vilo45 (2011 Február 10)

3.


----------



## vilo45 (2011 Február 10)

4


----------



## vilo45 (2011 Február 10)

5


----------



## vilo45 (2011 Február 10)

6


----------



## vilo45 (2011 Február 10)

7


----------



## vilo45 (2011 Február 10)

8


----------



## vilo45 (2011 Február 10)

9


----------



## vilo45 (2011 Február 10)

10


----------



## vilo45 (2011 Február 10)

11


----------



## vilo45 (2011 Február 10)

12


----------



## vilo45 (2011 Február 10)

13


----------



## vilo45 (2011 Február 10)

14


----------



## vilo45 (2011 Február 10)

15


----------



## vilo45 (2011 Február 10)

16


----------



## vilo45 (2011 Február 10)

17nem zorog a haraszt, ha nem akarja a paraszt.


----------



## vilo45 (2011 Február 10)

18


----------



## vilo45 (2011 Február 10)

19na még egyet.


----------



## vilo45 (2011 Február 10)

20 az utolsó. és várok egy napot. aztán meglátjuk.


----------



## vilo45 (2011 Február 10)

Szertném letolteni a két úr szolgáját, Bodrogi Gyulával 1969-bol


----------



## MissRozinante (2011 Február 10)

Hahó...Hópihe!! Sziasztok! Ide is beköszöntem, hogy gyűljön az a bűvös 20...


----------



## nbtimea (2011 Február 10)

*Beköszönés*



Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


 
Sziasztok!


----------



## nbtimea (2011 Február 10)

Sziasztok! Tetszik az oldal!


----------



## apa64 (2011 Február 10)

Jó reggelt felétek messzi földön és szép napot itthon!
Gergely Budapestről


----------



## piszokdög (2011 Február 10)

Amikor
Összehozta az Isten a világot,
A férfiból egy darabot kivágott,
Hogy megcsinálja neki belőle a nőt
Azóta áldják a fiúk a Teremtőt,
Aki az életnek értelmet adott. A
Történetet már mindenki hallotta.
Van aki él és akad aki halott. A
Világ a lelkét az Ördögnek eladta.
Vasárnap reggel a templomba’ tömeg.
Van aki fiatal és van egy csomó öreg.
Van aki hiszi és van aki vallja,
Hogy a születés az eleje, a halál meg az alja
Az életnek. Szerintem tévednek,
Ehhez semmi köze nincs az éneknek.
Remélem érted, amiről éneklek.
A dolgok bármikor utolérhetnek.

Bánattal vagy örömmel,
De én harcolok foggal-körömmel
Az élettel, a halállal,
Hogy a jóból egy jó nagy kanállal 
Adjon az Ég,
Mindent, amit szeretnék.
Adjon az Ég...

Vasárnap reggel a templomba’ tömeg,
Van aki fiatal és van egy csomó öreg.
Van aki hiszi és van aki vallja,
Hogy van Aki a hangját hallja,
És mindent lát a szívén át,
És ha baj van, benyom egy szirénát.
Ha kinyújtod, Ő majd fogja a kezed,
És mindenen keresztül vezet.
Bánattal vagy örömmel
De én harcolok foggal-körömmel
Az élettel a halállal,
Hogy a jóból egy jó nagy kanállal 
Adjon az Ég, mindent 
Amit szeretnék.
Adjon az Ég...

Van aki ésszel, van aki pénzzel,
Van aki egyszerű, puszta kézzel.
Van aki tudja, van aki érti.
Van aki az életét se félti.
Van aki mindig, van aki egyszer.
Van aki gyűlöl, van akinek tetszel.
Van aki ellened, van aki érted.
Úgy kapod, ahogy kérted.
Az életedet úgy kapod, ahogy...

(3x)Adjon az ég 
Mindent amit szeretnék
Adjon az ég,
Adjon az ég,
(3x) Adjon adjon az ég
Mindent amit szeretnék
Adjon az ég
Adjon az ég
Óh


----------



## piszokdög (2011 Február 10)

Ülj le mellém
Valamit mondok
Szomjas vagy látom
Egy üveg bort kibontok
Figyelj…

Lehet, hogy nem vagy gyenge
De ha a szívedbe száll a penge
Attól nem érzed magad jobban
Ha a kocsidban bomba robban
Tudom én, erős vagy persze
De ha a fejedben ott van a fejsze
Vagy a fegyver csövébe nézel
Ott már semmire nem mégy pénzzel és
Hiába vagy gazdag
Ha az égiek leszavaznak
A kocka, ha el van vetve
Te meg a föld alá temetve
Ott már hiába van ügyvéd
Aki a törvényektől megvéd
Itt senki se golyóálló és
Ha szakad a védőháló
A halálugrás végén a túlvilági TV-n majd

Rólad szólnak a hírek
Veled van tele a sajtó
Aki a pokolra kíván jutni annak
Balra a második ajtó
De ha a Szent-Péter szigetekre már
Be van fizetve az útja
Önnek a Mennyország Tourist
A legjobb szolgáltatást nyújtja

És...
Lehet hogy nem vagy gyáva és
A végén Te maradsz állva
De mire jó úgy ez az élet
Hogyha futnod kell, amíg éled
És hiába vagy bátor
Mint egy római gladiátor
Aki keményebb mint a szikla
Mégis lehet hogy elég egy szikra
A gyújtózsinór végén és
A túlvilági TV-n majd

Rólad szólnak a hírek
Veled van tele a sajtó
Aki a pokolra kíván jutni annak
Balra a második ajtó
De ha a Szent-Péter szigetekre már
Be van fizetve az útja
Önnek a Mennyország Tourist
A legjobb szolgáltatást nyújtja

Mi Atyánk ki vagy a mennyekbe' mondd csak melyik ajtón menjek be?
Mi Atyánk ki vagy a mennyekbe' mondd csak melyik ajtón menjek be?
Mi Atyánk ki vagy a mennyekbe' mondd csak Én melyik ajtón menjek be?
Mi atyánk ki vagy a mennyekbe mond csak!

Az emberek meg néznek
Hogy az Isten a pénz lett
Sorban nyílnak a bankok és
Az jelenti a rangot
Hogy mennyire állat az autód
Mekkora mellű a nőd és hogy
Meddig bírod feltekerni
A kocsiban a hangerőt
A kocsiban a hangerőt!

É-é-é

Rólad szólnak a hírek
Veled van tele a sajtó
Aki a pokolra kíván jutni annak
Balra a második ajtó
De ha a Szent-Péter szigetekre már
Be van fizetve az útja
Önnek a Mennyország Tourist
A legjobb szolgáltatást nyújtja

Mi Atyánk ki vagy a mennyekbe' mondd csak melyik ajtón menjek be?
Mi Atyánk ki vagy a mennyekbe' mondd csak melyik ajtón menjek be?
Mi Atyánk ki vagy a mennyekbe' mondd csak melyik ajtón menjek be?
Mi Atyánk ki vagy a mennyekbe' mondd csak melyik ajtón menjek be?
Melyik ajtón menjek be?
Én melyik ajtón menjek be?
Melyik ajtón menjek be?

Yeah

Ülj le mellém
Valamit mondok...


----------



## piszokdög (2011 Február 10)

Baj van, baj, baj van, baj. 
Gyenge a fű, hülye a csaj 
Nedves a dohány, kevés a lé 
Baj van, baj, ez nem oké. 

Baj van, baj, 
Hangos a zene és remeg a fal. 
A lábam alatt omlik a föld 
Kapd el a nőt, meg ne öld! 

Baj van, baj van, baj, 
Baj van, baj, baj van, baj, 
Baj van, baj


----------



## piszokdög (2011 Február 10)

Néha úgy hiányzik a marihuána, 
Mint a hercegnőnek a Don Juan, ha 
Az erkélyről a szemébe néz, 
Vonzza, mint méhet a méz. 

Meg az a srác, akit már te is láttál, 
És tudtad jól, utálja magát, 
De mégse hittem volna, hogy a végén 
Előveszi a pisztolyát. 

Refrén: 
Ez csak egy egyszerű dal, semmit nem akar, 
Néha ilyen is kell. 
Ez csak egy egyszerű dal, semmit nem akar, 
De ennél többet nem árulhatok el. 

Valami szomorú dallam hangjai halkan 
Kísértenek éjszakákon át. 
Velem vannak és együtt 
Dúdolgatjuk a halál dalát. 

Hogy ez a szerelem nekem nem a május. 
Én örülök, ha valahogy túlélem. 
A szerelem csak egy rohadt mágus, 
Ha elkapom, úgyis kiherélem. 

Refrén: 
Ez csak egy egyszerű dal, semmit nem akar, 
Néha ilyen is kell. 
Ez csak egy egyszerű dal, semmit nem akar, 
De ennél többet nem árulhatok el. 

Repülőgépek, óceánok, 
A füvek, a fák, a mezők, a virágok, 
A különös álmok, amiket látok, 
Ha egyszer éjjel hiába vártok. 

Refrén: 
Ez egy egyszerű dal, semmit nem akar, 
Néha ilyen is kell. 
Ez csak egy egyszerű dal, semmit nem akar, 
De ennél többet nem árulhatok el.


----------



## Lujzi313 (2011 Február 10)

Sziasztok!

Schiller egyik bölcseletével szeretnék Nektek szép napot kívánni.

"Tiszteld a Nőket! Ők szövikés fonják földi sorsunkba a mennyei rózsákat."


----------



## Kismazsola (2011 Február 10)

*Hello!*

Sziasztok! Szép napot mindenkinek! :..:


----------



## INGYENPÉNZ (2011 Február 10)

*köszönés*

sziasztok tagok


----------



## INGYENPÉNZ (2011 Február 10)

*köszönés*

20 hozzászolás nagyon jo hogy ilyen sok ember a forumtagja


----------



## INGYENPÉNZ (2011 Február 10)

*20hozzászólás*

szeretnék ingyen kezdőtőkéhez jutni


----------



## INGYENPÉNZ (2011 Február 10)

*20hozzászólás*

ehhez a pokerstrategy oldalrol lehet igényelni


----------



## INGYENPÉNZ (2011 Február 10)

*20hozzászólás*

azt hallotam ki kel toltteni egy kvízt


----------



## INGYENPÉNZ (2011 Február 10)

*20hozzászólás*

ami 20? -.ből áll a poker stratégiákrol kapcsolatos kérdések


----------



## INGYENPÉNZ (2011 Február 10)

*20hozzászólás*

amiben nem sokat azt hiszem talán maximum 3 hiba lehet meert ha tobb akor ne helyes a kvíz


----------



## INGYENPÉNZ (2011 Február 10)

*20hozzászólás*

de az is igaz hzogy nem csak 1 probalehetőséged van van 5 lehetőség ahelyes kvíz megoldásához


----------



## INGYENPÉNZ (2011 Február 10)

*20hozzászólás*

és ha sikerul akkor tudod kiválasztani mely pokerterembe kéred az 50$ tőkét


----------



## INGYENPÉNZ (2011 Február 10)

*20hozzászólás*

nos ezt én igy hallotam és van 3-4 terem ahov lehet igényelni de abol csak 1-et lehet kiválasztani


----------



## INGYENPÉNZ (2011 Február 10)

*20hozzászólás*

nos ebbenm segítségre lenne szukségem mert nem naon megy a qvíz


----------



## INGYENPÉNZ (2011 Február 10)

*20hozzászólás*

és azt is hallotam hogy talán itt kapos segtíséget aqvíz ? -re kellene válaszok


----------



## INGYENPÉNZ (2011 Február 10)

*20hozzászólás*

na nem azt monmdom hogy valaki toltse ki helyetem csak azt hogy segítene benne egy kicsit meret vanak ? amelyekel én is tisztában vagyok


----------



## INGYENPÉNZ (2011 Február 10)

*20hozzászólás*

ha tud valaki segíyteni akkor [email protected] és itt email vagy msn


----------



## INGYENPÉNZ (2011 Február 10)

*20hozzászólás*

a forumon találtam egy doc fáljt amit le lehet tolteni ha jol tudom ezt hogyan kel


----------



## INGYENPÉNZ (2011 Február 10)

*20hozzászólás*

éps mi afeltétel csak aktívnak kell lenem


----------



## INGYENPÉNZ (2011 Február 10)

*20hozzászólás*

á nem csak kellenek hozzászoláso aforumon


----------



## INGYENPÉNZ (2011 Február 10)

de itt az osszes ? megkapom aválaszt mert mindegyikre kelelene???


----------



## INGYENPÉNZ (2011 Február 10)

hány db ?? van amit kombinál agép


----------



## INGYENPÉNZ (2011 Február 10)

kérlek segítsetek lbee ha tuztok


----------



## Euthymia (2011 Február 10)

*Üdvözlet*

Sziasztok!


----------



## Euthymia (2011 Február 10)

Hozzászólást jöttem gyűjteni újfent.


----------



## mzp56 (2011 Február 10)

Felénk süt a nap


----------



## Euthymia (2011 Február 10)

Itt is süt.


----------



## Euthymia (2011 Február 10)

Kitarthatna a hétvégéig, sokat leszek szabadban.


----------



## mzp56 (2011 Február 10)

Milyen jó is lenne hétvégén a kertben olvasgatni


----------



## jopka (2011 Február 10)

*játékszituáció*

Ilyennel még nem találkoztam... Játékszituáció vizsgálathoz van szükségem segédanyagra azonnal. Kereső kidobja ezt az oldalt, erre legalább két napos regisztrációmnak kell lenni ahhoz, hogy letölthessem? Ez picit szívatás... Vagy feleslegesen kell 20 hozzászólásnyi adatot generálnom... Köszi


----------



## mzp56 (2011 Február 10)

Ennél nagyobb problémád ne legyen, bár valóban egyszerűbb is lehetne.


----------



## Fionnghaula (2011 Február 10)

Helló


----------



## mzp56 (2011 Február 10)

Jó lenne már egy jó könyvet olvasni


----------



## mzp56 (2011 Február 10)

Hello



Fionnghaula írta:


> Helló


----------



## le-lo (2011 Február 10)

Üdvözlet a Balaton mellől.


----------



## mzp56 (2011 Február 10)

Milyen eszközön szoktatok olvasni?


----------



## Euthymia (2011 Február 10)

Nekem csak az a problémám, hogy Firefoxban szétesik a fórum.


----------



## Euthymia (2011 Február 10)

Másnak is van ilyen gondja vele?


----------



## asztrio (2011 Február 10)

Szép Napot


----------



## Swayke (2011 Február 10)

Hú, ahogy meglestem, szörnyen jó recepteket gyűjtöttetek itt össze... így utólag, ismeretlenül is köszönöm nektek


----------



## bianca86 (2011 Február 10)

hello mindenki


----------



## bianca86 (2011 Február 10)

Nem tudom mit irjak


----------



## bianca86 (2011 Február 10)

szep napot


----------



## bianca86 (2011 Február 10)




----------



## bianca86 (2011 Február 10)

remelem itt talalok montgomery konyveket


----------



## bianca86 (2011 Február 10)

eddig sehol nem talaltam


----------



## bianca86 (2011 Február 10)

kesz agyrem


----------



## bianca86 (2011 Február 10)

udv londonbol


----------



## bianca86 (2011 Február 10)

:d


----------



## bianca86 (2011 Február 10)

vegtelen tortenet?


----------



## Swayke (2011 Február 10)

jelen


----------



## green* (2011 Február 10)

Sajnos sok olyan linket találtam, amit nem tudok még megnyitni ( de addig is várom a segítséget. 
Köszönöm.


----------



## Euthymia (2011 Február 10)

Sziasztok


----------



## Euthymia (2011 Február 10)

Itt sok jó könyvet láttam már fenn, biztos mindenki megtalálja amit keres.


----------



## moolash (2011 Február 10)

Hát akkor sziasztok


----------



## moolash (2011 Február 10)

...ja, hát-tal nem kezdünk mondatot[HIDE][/HIDE]


----------



## roxann (2011 Február 10)

Sziasztok,én még nagyon kezdő vagyok a hímzés terén,de remélem rövidesen tudok én is feltölteni mintákat.


----------



## moolash (2011 Február 10)

...akkor nem hide...
jelen...


----------



## Vulpio (2011 Február 10)

.


----------



## Vulpio (2011 Február 10)

..


----------



## Vulpio (2011 Február 10)

...


----------



## Vulpio (2011 Február 10)

....


----------



## Vulpio (2011 Február 10)

5


----------



## teteci (2011 Február 10)

egyszer


----------



## teteci (2011 Február 10)

már


----------



## Vulpio (2011 Február 10)

6


----------



## teteci (2011 Február 10)

végigcsináltam


----------



## teteci (2011 Február 10)

a


----------



## Vulpio (2011 Február 10)

7


----------



## teteci (2011 Február 10)

Hány méhecske fér el egy férfi gatyájában?
- Három. Két here és egy dolgozó.


----------



## teteci (2011 Február 10)

Mi a nő?
- Azon pontok halmaza, amely felállítja az egyenest.


----------



## poeman (2011 Február 10)

*h*

hhi


----------



## teteci (2011 Február 10)

- Ki az abszolút optimista?
- Az a férj, aki a feleségét a divatház előtt járó motorral várja.


----------



## Vulpio (2011 Február 10)

8


----------



## Vulpio (2011 Február 10)

9


----------



## Vulpio (2011 Február 10)

10


----------



## poeman (2011 Február 10)

*h*

hhhi


----------



## teteci (2011 Február 10)

Mi a csók?
- Kopogtatás az emeleten, hogy a földszint kiadó-e.


----------



## teteci (2011 Február 10)

Mi a legszebb a férfitesten?
- A nő.


----------



## Vulpio (2011 Február 10)

11


----------



## teteci (2011 Február 10)

Hogy hívják azt a nőt, aki nem veszi be az antibébi tablettát?
- Maminak...


----------



## Vulpio (2011 Február 10)

12


----------



## teteci (2011 Február 10)

Melyik a legdemokratikusabb női ruhadarab?
- A melltartó. A széthúzókat összetartja, a csüggedőket felemeli, a különbséget eltakarja.


----------



## anicika (2011 Február 10)

Óóó de jó


----------



## Vulpio (2011 Február 10)

13


----------



## teteci (2011 Február 10)

több


----------



## anicika (2011 Február 10)

ide bármit írhatok?


----------



## teteci (2011 Február 10)

Mi a különbség a között, ha egy nő azt mondja: ah Vagy: oh?
- 8-10 cm.


----------



## anicika (2011 Február 10)

igazából nőnapi műsort keresek, és itt láttam valamiket.. nem tudom óvodásoknak való-e, de szükségem van valamire a közelgő ünnep miatt...


----------



## teteci (2011 Február 10)

Meddig lehet egyszerre két férfit szeretni?
- Ameddig a másik észre nem veszi.


----------



## Vulpio (2011 Február 10)

14


----------



## teteci (2011 Február 10)

még 5


----------



## teteci (2011 Február 10)

Miért olyan rövidek a szőkékről szóló viccek?
- Hogy a férfiak is meg tudják jegyezni őket.


----------



## anicika (2011 Február 10)

és itt találtam az ősszel is olyan díszítéshez való ötleteket, amiket felhasználtam


----------



## Vulpio (2011 Február 10)

15


----------



## anicika (2011 Február 10)

hasznosnak tűnik számomra ez az oldal


----------



## Vulpio (2011 Február 10)

16


----------



## teteci (2011 Február 10)

- Ki az abszolút vékony?
- Akin átsüt a nap.


----------



## anicika (2011 Február 10)

én is számolok


----------



## teteci (2011 Február 10)

Az anyós már több hete vendégeskedik a fiataloknál. Az egyik este megkérdezi a vőtől:
- Mondd, fiam, van még olyan könyv nálatok, amit nem olvastam?
- Igen! A menetrend.


----------



## Vulpio (2011 Február 10)

17


----------



## teteci (2011 Február 10)

- Ki törte be az ablakot?
- Én, de az anyósom a hibás, mert amikor hozzávágtam a tányért, félreugrott.


----------



## teteci (2011 Február 10)

vége


----------



## anicika (2011 Február 10)

9


----------



## Vulpio (2011 Február 10)

18


----------



## piros55 (2011 Február 10)

*Szép jó estét Mindenkinek !*


----------



## Vulpio (2011 Február 10)

19


----------



## anicika (2011 Február 10)

10


----------



## Vulpio (2011 Február 10)

20


----------



## anicika (2011 Február 10)

11


----------



## anicika (2011 Február 10)

12


----------



## anicika (2011 Február 10)

13


----------



## anicika (2011 Február 10)

14


----------



## teteci (2011 Február 10)

Tök jó, két éve tag vagyok, újra kellett a 20 választ küldeni, és nem fogadja el...


----------



## anicika (2011 Február 10)

15


----------



## anicika (2011 Február 10)

az nem is lehet olyan jó... :-S


----------



## anicika (2011 Február 10)

17


----------



## anicika (2011 Február 10)

18


----------



## anicika (2011 Február 10)

19


----------



## kgb1 (2011 Február 10)

de ez jó


----------



## anicika (2011 Február 10)

20


----------



## Nusy20 (2011 Február 10)

húú, elkezdem ez az első!


----------



## kgb1 (2011 Február 10)

csak azt nem tudom, hogy húsz hozzászólás után miért nem tudom használni a topikokat?


----------



## anicika (2011 Február 10)

megvan már csk 48 óra türelmi idő...  s megnézhetem a nőnapi verseket


----------



## Vulpio (2011 Február 10)

m


----------



## Nusy20 (2011 Február 10)

„Az egyetlen, aminek értéke van, ha magadat adod,és az egyetlen célkitűzés, amit hajszolni érdemes, hogy megtudd, ki vagy valójában.” 
Derek Landy


----------



## zsoltee boy (2011 Február 10)

nagyon jo


----------



## zsoltee boy (2011 Február 10)

köszi


----------



## zsoltee boy (2011 Február 10)

faja


----------



## zsoltee boy (2011 Február 10)

ezer jó


----------



## zsoltee boy (2011 Február 10)

ok


----------



## zsoltee boy (2011 Február 10)

nagyon fasza


----------



## zsoltee boy (2011 Február 10)

juj de jó


----------



## zsoltee boy (2011 Február 10)

köszi


----------



## zsoltee boy (2011 Február 10)

jó nagyon


----------



## zsoltee boy (2011 Február 10)

ezer jó


----------



## zsoltee boy (2011 Február 10)

hát extrém


----------



## zsoltee boy (2011 Február 10)

jaj de jó


----------



## zsoltee boy (2011 Február 10)

ku**va jó


----------



## zsoltee boy (2011 Február 10)

nagyon jók köszi


----------



## zsoltee boy (2011 Február 10)

kedvenc számom


----------



## Nusy20 (2011 Február 10)

"mennyi is kell még?"


----------



## allard29 (2011 Február 10)

Üdv mindenkinek!


----------



## allard29 (2011 Február 10)

Nagyszerű dolgok vannak itt.


----------



## saspc (2011 Február 10)

*vagyok*

én is


----------



## allard29 (2011 Február 10)

Hihetetlen ritkaságokat találtam.


----------



## allard29 (2011 Február 10)

Nehéz kivárni a 20 hozzászólást.


----------



## Nusy20 (2011 Február 10)

“Nem az számít honnan indulsz, hanem az, hogy milyen döntéseket hozol arról, hogy hová akarsz végül eljutni.” (*[FONT=&quot]Anthony Robbins[/FONT]*)


----------



## allard29 (2011 Február 10)

Ráadásul ritkán fórumozok.


----------



## allard29 (2011 Február 10)

_"És együtt alszik majd a bárány és a farkas, de a bárány nem alszik majd jól." _(Woody Allen)


----------



## allard29 (2011 Február 10)

Még 13 üzenet.


----------



## allard29 (2011 Február 10)

Egyedül maradtam.


----------



## allard29 (2011 Február 10)

Nincs még egy új tag, aki hozzászólna?


----------



## allard29 (2011 Február 10)

Csak nekem kell a 20 üzenet?


----------



## allard29 (2011 Február 10)

Ráadásul magamban beszélek


----------



## allard29 (2011 Február 10)

A végén még kereshetem fel a pszichiáter topikot


----------



## allard29 (2011 Február 10)

Úgy látszik egyedül kell túllépnem ezen


----------



## allard29 (2011 Február 10)

De már csak 6 Woody Allen idézet és megvagyok.


----------



## allard29 (2011 Február 10)

_"Az agyam a második legkedvesebb szervem."_ (Woody Allen)


----------



## allard29 (2011 Február 10)

_Szólj újra, fényes angyal, mert az éjben
Fejem fölött nekem oly glóriás vagy,
Akár a mennyek szárnyas hírnöke,
A visszatorpanó, döbbent halandók
Fehéren-égre-ámuló szemének,
Míg nézik őt, hogy száll a lusta felhőn,
A lég hullámain és elvitorláz._


----------



## allard29 (2011 Február 10)

Ez már Shakespeare-től volt


----------



## allard29 (2011 Február 10)

_"Az élet dolgait két részre osztom: rettenetesre és kibírhatatlanra." _(Woody Allen)


----------



## allard29 (2011 Február 10)

_"Mi vár ránk a halál után? A mennyország? A pokol? És lányok lesznek ott?" _(Woody Allen)


----------



## allard29 (2011 Február 10)

És most a 20. jön.


----------



## allard29 (2011 Február 10)

Úgy tűnik ennyi volt, és kész vagyok a többi fórumba is belépni


----------



## Nusy20 (2011 Február 10)

jajjjj


----------



## Nusy20 (2011 Február 10)

Ha valamit nem szeretsz, változtass rajta! Ha változtatni nem tudsz, változtass azon, ahogy gondolkodsz róla! Csak ne panaszkodj!” (*[FONT=&quot]Maya Angelou[/FONT]*)


----------



## vam (2011 Február 10)

:razz:


----------



## mzp56 (2011 Február 10)

Gyorsan elszaladt ez a nap is


----------



## vam (2011 Február 10)

hali


----------



## vam (2011 Február 10)

_"Mi vár ránk a halál után? A mennyország? A pokol? És lányok lesznek ott?" _(Woody Allen)


----------



## Nusy20 (2011 Február 10)

sok kell még--....


----------



## mzp56 (2011 Február 10)

Szép estét Mindenkinek!


----------



## mzp56 (2011 Február 10)

vagy már éjszaka van?


----------



## mzp56 (2011 Február 10)

7


----------



## mzp56 (2011 Február 10)

6


----------



## mzp56 (2011 Február 10)

" A veríték óvja a vért. "


----------



## Nusy20 (2011 Február 10)

:!: olyan jók ezek..


----------



## mzp56 (2011 Február 10)

Minden könyv, az anyagától függetlenül, egy kis kapu, amin - egy időre - át lehet lépni egy másik világba. Egy e-könyv olvasóval végtelen számú kaput hordhatsz magaddal, hogy átléphess. Bárhol. Bármikor. Bárhova.


----------



## mzp56 (2011 Február 10)

Aha :77:


----------



## mzp56 (2011 Február 10)

´Ha nincsenek ellenségeid és kritikusaid, akkor nem is vagy igazi egyéniség.´ (Paul Newman)


----------



## mzp56 (2011 Február 10)

már csak 1


----------



## Nusy20 (2011 Február 10)

húúú, ha---


----------



## mzp56 (2011 Február 10)

"Clemenza is waiting in a barbershop in Midtown. He will help you with what you need to do."
-Michael Corleone-


----------



## mzp56 (2011 Február 10)

éééééééééssssssssssssssss megvan


----------



## glens (2011 Február 10)

Igen, itt vagyok.


----------



## glens (2011 Február 10)

Verseket kerestem Mensáros László előadásában, ide találtam.


----------



## RékaLilla24 (2011 Február 10)

elolvasgatva, azért van amelyik meglehetősen durva


----------



## RékaLilla24 (2011 Február 10)

szerintem hajrá valentin nap
bár sok az ellenlábas


----------



## mlakat (2011 Február 10)




----------



## mlakat (2011 Február 10)

3


----------



## mlakat (2011 Február 10)

4


----------



## mlakat (2011 Február 10)

5


----------



## mlakat (2011 Február 10)

6


----------



## mlakat (2011 Február 10)

7


----------



## mlakat (2011 Február 10)

minden remek


----------



## mlakat (2011 Február 10)

8


----------



## mlakat (2011 Február 10)

9


----------



## mlakat (2011 Február 11)

10


----------



## mlakat (2011 Február 11)

11


----------



## mlakat (2011 Február 11)

12


----------



## mlakat (2011 Február 11)

13


----------



## mlakat (2011 Február 11)

14


----------



## mlakat (2011 Február 11)

15


----------



## mlakat (2011 Február 11)

16


----------



## mlakat (2011 Február 11)

17


----------



## mlakat (2011 Február 11)

18


----------



## mlakat (2011 Február 11)

19


----------



## mlakat (2011 Február 11)

20


----------



## mlakat (2011 Február 11)

Köszi


----------



## mlakat (2011 Február 11)

Köszönöm


----------



## Flashback_HUN (2011 Február 11)

Hopp, jelen


----------



## gbmati (2011 Február 11)

Ó je!


----------



## gbmati (2011 Február 11)

Je.


----------



## gbmati (2011 Február 11)




----------



## piros55 (2011 Február 11)

*Jó reggelt !*


----------



## dzsar (2011 Február 11)

*20 hozzászólás*

a 20 hozzászólás miatt most irok pár olyan dologt, melyet egyébként nem írnék


----------



## dzsar (2011 Február 11)

szép napot mindenkinek


----------



## dzsar (2011 Február 11)

és holnapra is szép napot


----------



## dzsar (2011 Február 11)

sőt egész évre szép napot


----------



## dzsar (2011 Február 11)

eégsz éltre, na jó ez már kezd uncsi lenni a következőre kitalálok mást


----------



## dzsar (2011 Február 11)

szép napot kivánok, ja ez már volt egyszer, úgy látszik beakadt a lemez


----------



## dzsar (2011 Február 11)

ma jó időnek néz ki, ami február derekán jó dolog


----------



## dzsar (2011 Február 11)

hogy miért? nem kell annyit fűteni


----------



## dzsar (2011 Február 11)

hú, még 12 üzenet és tölthetek, sőt már csa 11, ha ezt elküldöm


----------



## dzsar (2011 Február 11)

lassan de biztosan haladok, már csak 10


----------



## dzsar (2011 Február 11)

most már visszaszámolhatok, 9


----------



## dzsar (2011 Február 11)

8, mikor lesz már vége


----------



## dzsar (2011 Február 11)

7, mikor lesz vége, elég nehéz a 20secet kilöni mindig


----------



## dzsar (2011 Február 11)

6, az előbb sikerült, 
5,4,3,2,1, csak vicceltem


----------



## dzsar (2011 Február 11)

5


----------



## Mskoki1228 (2011 Február 11)

sziasztok!


----------



## dzsar (2011 Február 11)

4 - hová mész, nem megyek sehová, mert mg 4 hátra van


----------



## dzsar (2011 Február 11)

3- ez már dobogós helyezés lesz


----------



## dzsar (2011 Február 11)

2- ez még jobb helyezés,


----------



## dzsar (2011 Február 11)

1- aranymedállal, vagy ez nem verseny?


----------



## dzsar (2011 Február 11)

0 - kilővés, indulhatok


----------



## dzsar (2011 Február 11)

-1 - ráadás, jelentem megérkeztem


----------



## peti75 (2011 Február 11)

Helló Mindenki


----------



## peti75 (2011 Február 11)

Itt vagyok?


----------



## Deesing (2011 Február 11)

Sziasztok


----------



## Deesing (2011 Február 11)

1


----------



## tarsoft (2011 Február 11)

1valaky írta:


> szuper vagykiss


 csak beköszöntem


----------



## tarsoft (2011 Február 11)

tarsoft írta:


> csak beköszöntem


 most gyakorlok


----------



## tarsoft (2011 Február 11)

ez is egy gyakorlás


----------



## tarsoft (2011 Február 11)

csak próbálkozom


----------



## tarsoft (2011 Február 11)

a kis kutya is így kezdte


----------



## tarsoft (2011 Február 11)

és mi lett belőle


----------



## tarsoft (2011 Február 11)

nagy kutya


----------



## tarsoft (2011 Február 11)

és neki is


----------



## tarsoft (2011 Február 11)

lettek


----------



## tarsoft (2011 Február 11)

kis kutyái


----------



## tarsoft (2011 Február 11)

és ez í gy megy tovább


----------



## tarsoft (2011 Február 11)

most már meg van nekem is a 20 üzenet


----------



## Deesing (2011 Február 11)

2


----------



## tarsoft (2011 Február 11)

még nem elég


----------



## tarsoft (2011 Február 11)

valaki nem jól számolja


----------



## tarsoft (2011 Február 11)

vagy én vagyok


----------



## tarsoft (2011 Február 11)

gyenge


----------



## tarsoft (2011 Február 11)

számtanból


----------



## Deesing (2011 Február 11)

sose lesz meg a 20


----------



## Deesing (2011 Február 11)

3


----------



## Deesing (2011 Február 11)

4


----------



## Deesing (2011 Február 11)

5


----------



## Deesing (2011 Február 11)

már meg van 7 és ez lesz a 8.


----------



## Deesing (2011 Február 11)

9


----------



## Deesing (2011 Február 11)

10


----------



## Deesing (2011 Február 11)

11


----------



## Deesing (2011 Február 11)

12


----------



## Deesing (2011 Február 11)

13


----------



## petcan (2011 Február 11)

*köszönet*

Köszönet !


----------



## Deesing (2011 Február 11)

14


----------



## Deesing (2011 Február 11)

15


----------



## petcan (2011 Február 11)

*köszönet*

Köszönet +


----------



## Deesing (2011 Február 11)

16


----------



## petcan (2011 Február 11)

*köszönet*

Köszönet ! ++


----------



## petcan (2011 Február 11)

*köszönet*

Köszönet ! +++


----------



## petcan (2011 Február 11)

*köszönet*

Köszönet ! ++++


----------



## petcan (2011 Február 11)

*köszönet*

Köszönet ! +++++


----------



## Deesing (2011 Február 11)

17


----------



## petcan (2011 Február 11)

*köszönet*

Köszönet ! ++++++


----------



## petcan (2011 Február 11)

*köszönet*

Köszönet ! +++++++


----------



## petcan (2011 Február 11)

*köszönet*

Köszönet ! ++++++++


----------



## petcan (2011 Február 11)

*köszönet*

Köszönet ! +++++++++


----------



## petcan (2011 Február 11)

*köszönet*

Köszönet ! ++++++++++


----------



## Deesing (2011 Február 11)

18


----------



## petcan (2011 Február 11)

*köszönet*

Köszönet ! +++++++++++


----------



## petcan (2011 Február 11)

*köszönet*

Köszönet ! ++++++++++++


----------



## petcan (2011 Február 11)

*köszönet*

Köszönet ! +++++++++++++


----------



## petcan (2011 Február 11)

*köszönet*

Köszönet ! ++++++++++++++


----------



## Deesing (2011 Február 11)

19


----------



## petcan (2011 Február 11)

*köszönet*

Köszönet ! +++++++++++++++


----------



## petcan (2011 Február 11)

*köszönet*

Köszönet ! ++++++++++++++++


----------



## petcan (2011 Február 11)

*köszönet*

Köszönet ! +++++++++++++++++


----------



## petcan (2011 Február 11)

*köszönet*

Köszönet ! ++++++++++++++++++


----------



## Euthymia (2011 Február 11)

Halihó!


----------



## Deesing (2011 Február 11)

20


----------



## petcan (2011 Február 11)

*köszönet*

Köszönet ! +++++++++++++++++++


----------



## Euthymia (2011 Február 11)

Üdv minden kedves pontgyűjtőnek.


----------



## petcan (2011 Február 11)

*köszönet*

Köszönet ! ++++++++++++++++++++


----------



## Euthymia (2011 Február 11)

Meg azoknak is akik szurkolnak nekünk.


----------



## Deesing (2011 Február 11)

Megvan a 20  Köszönöm


----------



## Euthymia (2011 Február 11)

Gratula


----------



## Euthymia (2011 Február 11)

Nekem még kell 6.


----------



## Euthymia (2011 Február 11)

Vagy már csak 5?


----------



## Euthymia (2011 Február 11)

4!


----------



## Euthymia (2011 Február 11)

Visszaszámlálás


----------



## dole70 (2011 Február 11)

Köszönöm a film feltöltését!


----------



## Euthymia (2011 Február 11)

Majdnem meg van....


----------



## Edina1972 (2011 Február 11)

Sziasztok!


----------



## sósav (2011 Február 11)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


csá


----------



## Edina1972 (2011 Február 11)

Még új vagyok itt.


----------



## sósav (2011 Február 11)

Csá


----------



## sósav (2011 Február 11)

Csá!


----------



## Edina1972 (2011 Február 11)

Egy nap alatt is össze lehet szedni 20 hozzászólást?


----------



## Edina1972 (2011 Február 11)

Bár 48 órát úgyis meg kell várni.


----------



## Euthymia (2011 Február 11)

Sziasztok


----------



## Euthymia (2011 Február 11)

20 másodpercenként tudsz üzenetet küldeni, így biztos összejöhet egy nap alatt is a 20 hozzászólás ha szeretnéd.


----------



## sanzi25 (2011 Február 11)

*a*

7


----------



## sanzi25 (2011 Február 11)

*1*

1


----------



## Edina1972 (2011 Február 11)

Ok. köszönöm a választ!


----------



## Edina1972 (2011 Február 11)

12


----------



## Edina1972 (2011 Február 11)

13


----------



## Edina1972 (2011 Február 11)

14


----------



## karsai.monika (2011 Február 11)

*20 uzenet*

udv


----------



## karsai.monika (2011 Február 11)

nagyon orulok hogy ratalalatam az oldalra


----------



## karsai.monika (2011 Február 11)

profi


----------



## karsai.monika (2011 Február 11)

remelem nemsokara betudok lepni


----------



## karsai.monika (2011 Február 11)

meg 15


----------



## karsai.monika (2011 Február 11)

14


----------



## karsai.monika (2011 Február 11)

van egy kisgyerekem, neki szeretnek hasznos anyagokat letolteni


----------



## karsai.monika (2011 Február 11)

ha sikerul


----------



## karsai.monika (2011 Február 11)

latom sok fejleszto jatek van


----------



## karsai.monika (2011 Február 11)

10


----------



## karsai.monika (2011 Február 11)

9


----------



## karsai.monika (2011 Február 11)

konyvelo vagyok


----------



## karsai.monika (2011 Február 11)

de erdekel a pedagogia is


----------



## karsai.monika (2011 Február 11)

6


----------



## karsai.monika (2011 Február 11)

nem tudom itt kell e a 20 hozzaszolast elkuldeni


----------



## karsai.monika (2011 Február 11)

remelem nem sertek meg senkit hogy itt irogatom


----------



## karsai.monika (2011 Február 11)

meg csak 4 kell


----------



## karsai.monika (2011 Február 11)

megszabadultok tolem


----------



## karsai.monika (2011 Február 11)

nemsokara erkezik a masodik kisbabank is, tobb idom lesz igy ezt a szuper oldalt nezegetni


----------



## karsai.monika (2011 Február 11)

hurra. Koszonom aturelmet


----------



## bereschi (2011 Február 11)

orvendek , hogy ujra itt lehetek veletek.Hello mindenkinek


----------



## bereschi (2011 Február 11)

a legnagyobb tankcsapdak valyon nem amerikai szemszogbol van rendezve? Szerintetek?


----------



## bereschi (2011 Február 11)

*szuper*



syil írta:


> Szia!
> **** hidden content ****


 helo,adminisztrator


----------



## banuta (2011 Február 11)

Mimi1024 írta:


> Remélem jó helyen teszem fel a kérdésem: Tudnátok segíteni, hogy vajon mitől nm jelenik meg az avatarom? Feltöltöttem egy kis mérető képet, de valahogy nem látom..
> 
> előre is köszönöm



szia!
én látom most is az esernyős csajt (gondolon Mary Poppins talán)
vagy nem erre gondoltál?
üdv


----------



## banuta (2011 Február 11)

Mimi1024 írta:


> Remélem jó helyen teszem fel a kérdésem: Tudnátok segíteni, hogy vajon mitől nm jelenik meg az avatarom? Feltöltöttem egy kis mérető képet, de valahogy nem látom..
> 
> előre is köszönöm



Most látom, hogy nem látom a magamét 
szóval ez így biztosan ok


----------



## banuta (2011 Február 11)

Sziasztok!

Van közöttünk egri vagy Heves megyei ?
Jó lenne összehozni itt is valamiféle klubbot vagy ilyesmi!
üdv


----------



## yvett17 (2011 Február 11)

*miért?*

már rég megcsináltam a 20 hszt mégsem oldódott fel...


----------



## csokosbaba (2011 Február 11)

*:d*

De jó:d


----------



## csokosbaba (2011 Február 11)

Pffffffffff


----------



## milka07 (2011 Február 11)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg



Köszönöm a lehetőséget!


----------



## milka07 (2011 Február 11)

Jó, hogy van ilyen lehetőség a kezdőknek


----------



## zz76zz (2011 Február 11)

szevasztok?


----------



## zz76zz (2011 Február 11)

hiperszuper?


----------



## Flashback_HUN (2011 Február 11)

Szép délutánt. Itt havazik!


----------



## kf27 (2011 Február 11)

Sziasztok!


----------



## zz76zz (2011 Február 11)

nem havazhat


----------



## zz76zz (2011 Február 11)

vagyde


----------



## kf27 (2011 Február 11)

Sziasztok!


----------



## zz76zz (2011 Február 11)

svácban?


----------



## kf27 (2011 Február 11)

1


----------



## kf27 (2011 Február 11)

2


----------



## stephco (2011 Február 11)

Sziasztok! Nagyon jó ez a topik...
Neki is esek böngészni


----------



## kf27 (2011 Február 11)

3


----------



## kf27 (2011 Február 11)

5


----------



## kf27 (2011 Február 11)

4


----------



## kf27 (2011 Február 11)

7


----------



## kf27 (2011 Február 11)

6


----------



## kf27 (2011 Február 11)

8


----------



## kf27 (2011 Február 11)

9


----------



## kf27 (2011 Február 11)

10


----------



## kf27 (2011 Február 11)

1


----------



## szijas (2011 Február 11)

Sajnos ritkán látogatok ide, de nagyon jó!


----------



## szijas (2011 Február 11)

2


----------



## kf27 (2011 Február 11)

a2


----------



## szijas (2011 Február 11)

3


----------



## kf27 (2011 Február 11)

a3


----------



## szijas (2011 Február 11)

5


----------



## szijas (2011 Február 11)

6


----------



## szijas (2011 Február 11)

7


----------



## kf27 (2011 Február 11)

a4


----------



## szijas (2011 Február 11)

8


----------



## kf27 (2011 Február 11)

a5


----------



## szijas (2011 Február 11)

9


----------



## szijas (2011 Február 11)

10


----------



## kf27 (2011 Február 11)




----------



## szijas (2011 Február 11)

11


----------



## kf27 (2011 Február 11)




----------



## szijas (2011 Február 11)

12


----------



## szijas (2011 Február 11)

13


----------



## szijas (2011 Február 11)

14


----------



## szijas (2011 Február 11)

15


----------



## szijas (2011 Február 11)

16


----------



## Schnapy (2011 Február 11)

Sziasztok


----------



## szijas (2011 Február 11)

17


----------



## szijas (2011 Február 11)

18


----------



## kf27 (2011 Február 11)

Sziasztok!


----------



## szijas (2011 Február 11)

19


----------



## szijas (2011 Február 11)

20


----------



## Schnapy (2011 Február 11)

1


----------



## Schnapy (2011 Február 11)

2


----------



## Schnapy (2011 Február 11)

3


----------



## Schnapy (2011 Február 11)

4


----------



## pump82 (2011 Február 11)

1, sziasztok


----------



## Schnapy (2011 Február 11)

5


----------



## Schnapy (2011 Február 11)

6 :d


----------



## pump82 (2011 Február 11)

2


----------



## Schnapy (2011 Február 11)

7  :d


----------



## pump82 (2011 Február 11)

4


----------



## Schnapy (2011 Február 11)

8


----------



## pump82 (2011 Február 11)

5


----------



## pump82 (2011 Február 11)

6


----------



## pump82 (2011 Február 11)

7


----------



## pump82 (2011 Február 11)

8


----------



## pump82 (2011 Február 11)

9


----------



## pump82 (2011 Február 11)

10


----------



## pump82 (2011 Február 11)

11


----------



## pump82 (2011 Február 11)

12


----------



## pump82 (2011 Február 11)

13


----------



## pump82 (2011 Február 11)

14


----------



## pump82 (2011 Február 11)

15


----------



## pump82 (2011 Február 11)

16


----------



## stephco (2011 Február 11)

Sziasztok!
Ez a topik is valami isteni! 
Hihetetlen élmény még csak végig olvasni is, hogy mik vannak itt?!!! Ahhhh
Csemegézek (majd, ha meg lett a hsz-ek száma :S)... Addig csak olvasgatok, meg agyalok, hogy mivel járulhatnék hozzá a tárházhoz?


----------



## pump82 (2011 Február 11)

17


----------



## pump82 (2011 Február 11)

18


----------



## pump82 (2011 Február 11)

19


----------



## pump82 (2011 Február 11)

20


----------



## pump82 (2011 Február 11)

na, ezzel megvagyunk


----------



## Marianna0912 (2011 Február 11)

11


----------



## Marianna0912 (2011 Február 11)

12


----------



## kdeurhj (2011 Február 11)

1


----------



## kdeurhj (2011 Február 11)

2


----------



## kdeurhj (2011 Február 11)

3


----------



## Marianna0912 (2011 Február 11)

13


----------



## Marianna0912 (2011 Február 11)

14


----------



## apa64 (2011 Február 11)

Szép reggelt felétek messzi földön, az itthoniaknak meg szép napot!!
Sziasztok


----------



## Marianna0912 (2011 Február 11)

15


----------



## Marianna0912 (2011 Február 11)

16


----------



## partner0951 (2011 Február 11)

Üdvözlöm Oroszországból!


----------



## Marianna0912 (2011 Február 11)

17


----------



## Marianna0912 (2011 Február 11)

18


----------



## Marianna0912 (2011 Február 11)

19


----------



## Schnapy (2011 Február 11)

8


----------



## Schnapy (2011 Február 11)

9


----------



## Schnapy (2011 Február 11)

10


----------



## Marianna0912 (2011 Február 11)

20


----------



## Schnapy (2011 Február 11)

*11 *


----------



## Schnapy (2011 Február 11)

12 :d


----------



## Schnapy (2011 Február 11)

13


----------



## Schnapy (2011 Február 11)

14


----------



## Schnapy (2011 Február 11)

15


----------



## Schnapy (2011 Február 11)

16


----------



## Schnapy (2011 Február 11)

17


----------



## Schnapy (2011 Február 11)

18


----------



## Schnapy (2011 Február 11)

19


----------



## Schnapy (2011 Február 11)

20


----------



## bret1972 (2011 Február 11)

Üdv Kisvárdából


----------



## Monique17 (2011 Február 11)

Sziasztok!


----------



## gyöngy2 (2011 Február 11)

*gyűjtögetnék*

Többször próbálkoztam, nem tudtam mégse összegyűjteni még 



Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


----------



## tatjana920308 (2011 Február 11)

sziasztok!


----------



## tatjana920308 (2011 Február 11)

hello


----------



## tatjana920308 (2011 Február 11)

helllo


----------



## tatjana920308 (2011 Február 11)

hello


----------



## tatjana920308 (2011 Február 11)

hello


----------



## tatjana920308 (2011 Február 11)

hello
hello


----------



## tatjana920308 (2011 Február 11)

hello


----------



## tatjana920308 (2011 Február 11)

értem


----------



## tatjana920308 (2011 Február 11)

m


----------



## tatjana920308 (2011 Február 11)

gho


----------



## tatjana920308 (2011 Február 11)

uk


----------



## tatjana920308 (2011 Február 11)

oké


----------



## tatjana920308 (2011 Február 11)

üzenet


----------



## tatjana920308 (2011 Február 11)

zui


----------



## tatjana920308 (2011 Február 11)

djdj


----------



## tatjana920308 (2011 Február 11)

rureu


----------



## tatjana920308 (2011 Február 11)

rureu


----------



## tatjana920308 (2011 Február 11)

rzez


----------



## tatjana920308 (2011 Február 11)

4


----------



## tatjana920308 (2011 Február 11)

t


----------



## severak (2011 Február 11)

thanx


----------



## severak (2011 Február 11)

thanxx


----------



## severak (2011 Február 11)

thanxxx


----------



## severak (2011 Február 11)

thanxxxx


----------



## severak (2011 Február 11)

thanxxxxx


----------



## severak (2011 Február 11)

thanxxxxxx


----------



## severak (2011 Február 11)

thanxxxxxxx


----------



## zsoltee boy (2011 Február 11)

ja dejó


----------



## severak (2011 Február 11)

thanxxxxxxxx


----------



## severak (2011 Február 11)

thanxxxxxxxxx


----------



## severak (2011 Február 11)

thanxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## zsoltee boy (2011 Február 11)

thanxxD


----------



## severak (2011 Február 11)

thanxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## severak (2011 Február 11)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## severak (2011 Február 11)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## severak (2011 Február 11)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## severak (2011 Február 11)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## severak (2011 Február 11)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## severak (2011 Február 11)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## severak (2011 Február 11)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## severak (2011 Február 11)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## severak (2011 Február 11)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## zsoltee boy (2011 Február 11)

imádom

hát ez király

ütős

nagyon jók

jajaj5

de jók

kedvencek

thanxxx

thanxx

na ez király

nekem valentinapra kellene vmi szép

De szépek

és még annyi h h kell itt keresni mert ha beirok valamit akkor nem jön be az a szám

h kell itt vmit is csinálni

mert fogalmam sints

kéne egy kis segitség valaki vegyen fel Msn= [email protected]

thanxx


----------



## Carvalho (2011 Február 11)

Sziasztok!


----------



## zsoltee boy (2011 Február 11)

nekem nem tom mennyi kell


----------



## zsoltee boy (2011 Február 11)

valaki segitene egyszer megvolt és aztán nincs??


----------



## zsoltee boy (2011 Február 11)

nem tom h megy ez


----------



## norbert0913 (2011 Február 11)

köszönöm


----------



## norbert0913 (2011 Február 11)

sziasztok jó az oldal csak egy kicsit nehezen igazodok ki rajt de majd megszokom


----------



## vijon (2011 Február 11)

Maccs01 írta:


> Solymika, várom
> 
> Jövőhéten jön egy könyv, szóval help! Letöltőoldal linkjét miként tegyem fel, hogy ne töröljék később? Már teljesen össze vagyok itt zavarodva a változó szabályoktól:? (vagy csak nekem tűnik topikonként másnak... ki tudja ezt követni )



Kedves Maccs01!
Mia az a könyv ami jön?


----------



## szics65 (2011 Február 11)

szia


----------



## szics65 (2011 Február 11)

kiss


----------



## karsza (2011 Február 11)

*Értelmes hozzászólás 1*

Szevasztok!
Levente vagyok Magyarországról!


----------



## karsza (2011 Február 11)

*Értelmes hozzászólás 2*

2. értelmes hozzászólás


----------



## karsza (2011 Február 11)

*értelmes hozzászólás*

3. értelmes hozzászólás


----------



## tasima (2011 Február 11)

sfgv


----------



## tasima (2011 Február 11)

dfg


----------



## karsza (2011 Február 11)

*értelmes hozzászólás*

4. értelmes hozzászólás


----------



## karsza (2011 Február 11)

*értelmes hozzászólás*

5. értelmes hozzászólás


----------



## tasima (2011 Február 11)

ydfgdg


----------



## karsza (2011 Február 11)

*értelmes hozzászólás*

6. értelmes hozzászólás


----------



## Márti56 (2011 Február 11)

Akkor most én is megpróbálom. Sziasztok


----------



## karsza (2011 Február 11)

7. értelmes hozzászólás


----------



## tasima (2011 Február 11)

sdfsdfg


----------



## tasima (2011 Február 11)

tgghrh


----------



## karsza (2011 Február 11)

8. értelmes hozzászólás


----------



## tasima (2011 Február 11)

fgffb


----------



## tasima (2011 Február 11)

v bífbgíf


----------



## karsza (2011 Február 11)

9. értelmes hozzászólás


----------



## Márti56 (2011 Február 11)

Hurrá!


----------



## tasima (2011 Február 11)

jgffgv


----------



## tasima (2011 Február 11)

adhah


----------



## karsza (2011 Február 11)

10. értelmes hozzászólás


----------



## tasima (2011 Február 11)

jvj


----------



## karsza (2011 Február 11)

11. értelmes hozzászólás


----------



## tasima (2011 Február 11)

khvkjvb


----------



## Márti56 (2011 Február 11)

Sűrű csillag ritkán ragyog az égen.


----------



## tasima (2011 Február 11)

bkjbkb


----------



## karsza (2011 Február 11)

12


----------



## tasima (2011 Február 11)

hjvkhv


----------



## karsza (2011 Február 11)

13.


----------



## tasima (2011 Február 11)

vkvhkhv


----------



## karsza (2011 Február 11)

14.


----------



## Márti56 (2011 Február 11)

Az én rózsám szénát kaszál a réten.


----------



## tasima (2011 Február 11)

éknn


----------



## karsza (2011 Február 11)

16.


----------



## tasima (2011 Február 11)

khvkv


----------



## tasima (2011 Február 11)

ljbjl


----------



## karsza (2011 Február 11)

17. értelmes hozzászólás


----------



## tasima (2011 Február 11)

ogbbj


----------



## Márti56 (2011 Február 11)

Szerintem füvet kaszál, ami száradás után lesz majd széna.


----------



## tasima (2011 Február 11)

cuxhf


----------



## karsza (2011 Február 11)

18. értelmes hozzászólás


----------



## tasima (2011 Február 11)

kihcicjkv


----------



## karsza (2011 Február 11)

értelmes hozzászólás


----------



## tasima (2011 Február 11)

még 2 nap??????????


----------



## Márti56 (2011 Február 11)

2,3,5,7,11,13


----------



## karsza (2011 Február 11)

utolsó előtti !!!


----------



## karsza (2011 Február 11)

utolsó !!


----------



## karsza (2011 Február 11)

És még két nap!!!


----------



## Márti56 (2011 Február 11)

Mit jelent az, hogy megköszönték az üzenetemet?


----------



## Márti56 (2011 Február 11)

3,4,5 vagy 5,12,13


----------



## Márti56 (2011 Február 11)

13 végből van az én ....


----------



## Márti56 (2011 Február 11)

13 végből varrta a babám.


----------



## caleb5 (2011 Február 11)

1


----------



## Márti56 (2011 Február 11)

Kék a kökény recece


----------



## caleb5 (2011 Február 11)

2


----------



## Márti56 (2011 Február 11)

Édesanyám, kössön kendőt ...


----------



## caleb5 (2011 Február 11)

oh my, this topic is so lulzy


----------



## Márti56 (2011 Február 11)

A szegedi csikós ...


----------



## caleb5 (2011 Február 11)

Nicole Kidman disznót vág


----------



## caleb5 (2011 Február 11)

Parris Hillton disznót vág


----------



## Márti56 (2011 Február 11)

Még azt mondják nincs Szegeden boszorkány


----------



## caleb5 (2011 Február 11)

Mindenki szeletelt répát rág


----------



## Márti56 (2011 Február 11)

remélem mangalicát


----------



## caleb5 (2011 Február 11)

Mert Nicole Kidman disznót vág


----------



## Márti56 (2011 Február 11)

a nyúl is?


----------



## caleb5 (2011 Február 11)

Mikor a Margit-hídról repül a vasszék


----------



## caleb5 (2011 Február 11)

Minden vágyad hogy csinálj egy sasszét


----------



## Márti56 (2011 Február 11)

Megrakják a tüzet ...


----------



## caleb5 (2011 Február 11)

Karom erős, szívem bátor
én vagyok a Tomor Sándor


----------



## Márti56 (2011 Február 11)

Hajlik a jegenye


----------



## caleb5 (2011 Február 11)

Gépkarabély helyett uzi
Minden rendező egy ...


----------



## Márti56 (2011 Február 11)

üdvözöllek dicső lovag


----------



## caleb5 (2011 Február 11)

Bóbita bóbita táncol
Körben az angyalok ülnek
Békahadak fuvoláznak
ÉS NICOLE KIDMAN DISZNÓT VÁG!


----------



## Márti56 (2011 Február 11)

szép a ruhád, szép a lovad


----------



## caleb5 (2011 Február 11)

Lokalizálom nincsen igazad
Orosz László fizika tagozat
Satírozzál ki egy hetet
Adatvesztés történhetett


----------



## Márti56 (2011 Február 11)

megvárom a további 8-at is


----------



## caleb5 (2011 Február 11)

Nagyapám sohasem volt batman.
Matekból meg én voltam kettes.


----------



## caleb5 (2011 Február 11)

De szép bauxit honnan van?
Keddet szeretem a szombatban
Bécsi szelettel nem megy a koNbájn
Nagyapám sohasem volt batman


----------



## Márti56 (2011 Február 11)

hány üzenet kell? 20?


----------



## caleb5 (2011 Február 11)

Kontrasztanyag volt a rizsben
Nem iszok több sört, nincs az az isten
Nagyanyáméktól gyöttem HÉV-el
Nem volt nálam szakaszjegy


----------



## Márti56 (2011 Február 11)

most kéne abbahagyni


----------



## caleb5 (2011 Február 11)

Nicole Kidman disznót vág
Miklós Miklós disznót vág
Terézanya, na ő csak malacot vág
De NICOLE KIDMAN AZ DISZNÓT VÁG


----------



## caleb5 (2011 Február 11)

Csillagseggű székelygyerek
Minden este korán kelek
A mellékvesémben nem volt hiba
Felcsatolható Norvégia!


----------



## caleb5 (2011 Február 11)

Lángosképű állat a babám
Egy kentaur arcú viziló talán
Kemotox volt a jelem az oviban
Latex bölényt vettem az Obiban


----------



## caleb5 (2011 Február 11)

lóDNS volt a körmöm alatt
A májam tegnap otthon maradt
Kétszer kiöntött ma már az Etna
Mondanám hogyha eszembe jutna

Köszönöm szépen


----------



## caleb5 (2011 Február 11)

Ja tényleg Bud Spencer és Kun Béla is disznót vág


----------



## fisti (2011 Február 11)

ooEszteroo írta:


> Tanuljunk franciát!!!
> Ide minden francia anyagot, ötletet akár kezdő akár felsőfokú és mindenkit akinek kedve van tanulni


----------



## fisti (2011 Február 11)

nagyon érdekel a francia nyelv tanulása, szívesen letöltenék néhány anyagot, de még nincs jogom hozzá. Ezért írok, fecsegek.


----------



## fisti (2011 Február 11)

Nem megy, sajnálom.


----------



## fisti (2011 Február 11)

A fordítással gyorsan tanulom a jeleket.


----------



## fisti (2011 Február 11)

Remek.


----------



## Gothes (2011 Február 12)

Ahoi mindenki!


----------



## Gothes (2011 Február 12)

Tetszik az oldal, elég sok minden található rajta


----------



## Gothes (2011 Február 12)

Nem voltam én sosem 
legmelegebb szívek bálványképe,
Nem voltam én sosem
hős szerelmes, ki bárkiért égne.


----------



## Gothes (2011 Február 12)

Csak önmagam vagyok,
üres zsák vérben fürdő szív nélkül,
Csak önmagam vagyok,
kiben még a fény is elsötétül.


----------



## Gothes (2011 Február 12)

Nem voltam én mégsem
mint a Halál: örökké magányos,
Nem voltam én mégsem
árva, s volt nem egy igaz barátom.


----------



## Gothes (2011 Február 12)

Nem voltam én soha
rossz ember, de úgy igazán jó sem,
Nem voltam én soha
álmokban meddő, se víztől részeg.


----------



## Gothes (2011 Február 12)

Nem leszek oly' akár
minden sarki szajhákkal flörtölő,
Nem leszek oly' akár
észt nem ismerve testet stírölő.


----------



## Gothes (2011 Február 12)

S nem vágytam én többre:
egy gyönyörtől könnyes tekintetre,
S nem vágyom én többre...
Szívemet csirázó szóra: "Ne menj..."


----------



## Gothes (2011 Február 12)

nem rég jött haza unokabátyám Auslandból


----------



## Gothes (2011 Február 12)

10-edik ^^


----------



## Gothes (2011 Február 12)

Most a következő: 
Nincsen győzelem


----------



## Gothes (2011 Február 12)

Nincsen győzelem veszteség nélkül,
Nincsen, melyben örökké elmerülsz.
Nincsen győzelem, soha nem is volt,
Nincsen, csak az arcodon a fintor.


----------



## Gothes (2011 Február 12)

Kecsegtető illúzió csupán,
S azt hiszed tiéd a boldogság,
Azt hiszed, eljött a Kánaán,
Pedig ha tudnád... pedig ha tudnád:


----------



## Gothes (2011 Február 12)

Véges napjaid nyertes percei,
Ha a vereség magát elrejti,
Majd győzelem-álarcát felveti,
S a hazug reményt szívedbe rejti.


----------



## Gothes (2011 Február 12)

Boldogan kelsz és fekszel le ismét,
Boldogan... mert azt hiszed, te győztél,
De csak a Vég az igazi nyertes,
Ő parancsol a mindenség felett.


----------



## Gothes (2011 Február 12)

S ugyan győztél mikor megszülettél,
De hova már, s vajon mi végre élsz?
Elmúlik a végességtől minden,
Hiszen sosem volt, s nincsen győzelem...


----------



## Gothes (2011 Február 12)

na már nem sok kell


----------



## Gothes (2011 Február 12)

megvolt a cigiszünet, közbe számoltam


----------



## Gothes (2011 Február 12)

minimum 20 másodpercet kell várni két üzenet között, illetve 20-at kell küldeni, akkor 20*20 másodperc a legjobb idő, ezek szerint 400 másodperc, ami pedig 6,6667 perc, mely pontosítva 6 perc és 40 másodperc


----------



## Gothes (2011 Február 12)

gut besser gösser


----------



## Gothes (2011 Február 12)

+1 ráadás


----------



## Sziilooo (2011 Február 12)

ugye ide kell írni a 20 hozzászólást?


----------



## Sziilooo (2011 Február 12)

egy már megvan


----------



## Sziilooo (2011 Február 12)

20 hozzászólás kell és utőna ha eltelik 2 nap tudok csak letölteni?


----------



## kisbuldi (2011 Február 12)

*Hello!*

Kézcsókom v. Szia!

Annyi lenne csak a kérdésem, hogy mit jelent az, hogy "szólj hozzá", már 3 éve tag vagyok 2007.12.10 óta és nem egészen értem, hogy mit kellene csináljak, hogy megszerezzem a 20 hozzászólást! Megköszönném ha elmagyaráznád, hogy mit kell ezen érteni!!

Köszönettel Kisbuldi


----------



## lmomrt (2011 Február 12)

gondolom azt jelenti, hogy szólj hozzá...


----------



## lmomrt (2011 Február 12)

bár lehet, hogy csak viccből írták...


----------



## lmomrt (2011 Február 12)

sőt, mi több! lehetséges, hogy nem is 3 éve vagy tag


----------



## lmomrt (2011 Február 12)

a mátrixban élsz és irányítanak...


----------



## lmomrt (2011 Február 12)

teljesen azt hiszed, hogy 2007-ben regeltél, de nem is


----------



## lmomrt (2011 Február 12)

mert tegnap volt.


----------



## lmomrt (2011 Február 12)

vagy lehet az is, hogy...


----------



## lmomrt (2011 Február 12)

valóban 3 éve regeltél, de...


----------



## lmomrt (2011 Február 12)

meg nem érted el a 20 hozzászólást, ELLENTÉTBEN VELEM.


----------



## lmomrt (2011 Február 12)

pacsi!


----------



## troc (2011 Február 12)

sziasztok!


----------



## temlenf (2011 Február 12)

1


----------



## temlenf (2011 Február 12)

Sziasztok


----------



## troc (2011 Február 12)

Aranykulcs minden ajtóba beillik.


----------



## temlenf (2011 Február 12)

Mindenkinek szép napot


----------



## temlenf (2011 Február 12)

Szia


----------



## temlenf (2011 Február 12)

8


----------



## temlenf (2011 Február 12)

9


----------



## temlenf (2011 Február 12)

10


----------



## temlenf (2011 Február 12)

11


----------



## temlenf (2011 Február 12)

12


----------



## temlenf (2011 Február 12)

13


----------



## Vikkancs12 (2011 Február 12)

ahha


----------



## Vikkancs12 (2011 Február 12)

ja


----------



## temlenf (2011 Február 12)

14


----------



## temlenf (2011 Február 12)

a 15


----------



## Vikkancs12 (2011 Február 12)

mondom


----------



## temlenf (2011 Február 12)

16


----------



## Vikkancs12 (2011 Február 12)

20 másodpercenként 1 hozzászólás


----------



## temlenf (2011 Február 12)

A 17.


----------



## Vikkancs12 (2011 Február 12)

ekkora s..r


----------



## temlenf (2011 Február 12)

18


----------



## Vikkancs12 (2011 Február 12)

egy hozzászólásból akarok letölteni


----------



## temlenf (2011 Február 12)

19


----------



## Vikkancs12 (2011 Február 12)

és ennyi s..rt meg kell csináljak hozzá


----------



## temlenf (2011 Február 12)

Jeee 20.


----------



## Vikkancs12 (2011 Február 12)

8888888888888


----------



## Vikkancs12 (2011 Február 12)

999999999999


----------



## Vikkancs12 (2011 Február 12)

10


----------



## Vikkancs12 (2011 Február 12)

11


----------



## Vikkancs12 (2011 Február 12)

12


----------



## Vikkancs12 (2011 Február 12)

13


----------



## Vikkancs12 (2011 Február 12)

14


----------



## Bluelake (2011 Február 12)

Szép napot mindenkinek!


----------



## Vikkancs12 (2011 Február 12)

15


----------



## Vikkancs12 (2011 Február 12)

16 :9:


----------



## Vikkancs12 (2011 Február 12)

17:idea:


----------



## Vikkancs12 (2011 Február 12)

18:11:


----------



## Vikkancs12 (2011 Február 12)

19:4:


----------



## Vikkancs12 (2011 Február 12)

20 :8:


----------



## Vikkancs12 (2011 Február 12)

namégegyet


----------



## Vikkancs12 (2011 Február 12)

lehet elszámoltam


----------



## fisti (2011 Február 12)

1


----------



## fisti (2011 Február 12)

2


----------



## fisti (2011 Február 12)

4


----------



## fisti (2011 Február 12)

Kicsi vagyok


----------



## fisti (2011 Február 12)

székre állok


----------



## fisti (2011 Február 12)

Onnan jó nagyot


----------



## fisti (2011 Február 12)

szia, én is szólok


----------



## fisti (2011 Február 12)

mizújs?


----------



## fisti (2011 Február 12)

elértem eddigkiss


----------



## fisti (2011 Február 12)

be jó:!:


----------



## fisti (2011 Február 12)

a dió


----------



## fisti (2011 Február 12)

még két pár


----------



## fisti (2011 Február 12)

így lesz jó


----------



## fisti (2011 Február 12)

mindjárt


----------



## fisti (2011 Február 12)

meglesz


----------



## fisti (2011 Február 12)

hurrá


----------



## GojkoMitic (2011 Február 12)

jó napot


----------



## GojkoMitic (2011 Február 12)

elfogyott


----------



## Lord88 (2011 Február 12)




----------



## Lord88 (2011 Február 12)

ez jó


----------



## Lord88 (2011 Február 12)




----------



## Lord88 (2011 Február 12)




----------



## Lord88 (2011 Február 12)

szép veresek


----------



## Lord88 (2011 Február 12)

mese


----------



## Lord88 (2011 Február 12)

szépek


----------



## Lord88 (2011 Február 12)




----------



## Lord88 (2011 Február 12)




----------



## Nella38 (2011 Február 12)




----------



## Nella38 (2011 Február 12)

nekem még sok van


----------



## Nella38 (2011 Február 12)

még mindig


----------



## Nella38 (2011 Február 12)

Süt a nap


----------



## Nella38 (2011 Február 12)

16


----------



## Nella38 (2011 Február 12)

15


----------



## Lord88 (2011 Február 12)




----------



## Lord88 (2011 Február 12)

:d


----------



## Lord88 (2011 Február 12)

Kakas étterem


----------



## Lord88 (2011 Február 12)




----------



## Lord88 (2011 Február 12)

vegyeshalból a legjobb


----------



## Lord88 (2011 Február 12)

lehet csak drágább


----------



## Lord88 (2011 Február 12)




----------



## Lord88 (2011 Február 12)

házi 65 fokos


----------



## Lord88 (2011 Február 12)




----------



## -dedy (2011 Február 12)

Szia én is megérkezdtem!


----------



## -dedy (2011 Február 12)

Szép napot mindenkinek!


----------



## Nella38 (2011 Február 12)

még 14 van hátra


----------



## Nella38 (2011 Február 12)

Látom, vagyunk még egy páran


----------



## Nella38 (2011 Február 12)

"Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
Itt a lehetoseg"

hát kihasználom :-D


----------



## Nella38 (2011 Február 12)

A fele megvan


----------



## heszijudit (2011 Február 12)

*üdv*

Sziasztok!
Most már itt vagyok!!


----------



## heszijudit (2011 Február 12)

*huh*

Miért is kell ......


----------



## heszijudit (2011 Február 12)

ez a 20 ......


----------



## heszijudit (2011 Február 12)

hozzászólás?


----------



## heszijudit (2011 Február 12)

csak egy kis......


----------



## heszijudit (2011 Február 12)

Majd meglatjuk..........


----------



## hugi6 (2011 Február 12)

Lassan telik a 48 óra...


----------



## hugi6 (2011 Február 12)

Ha tényleg nem baj, hogy a semmiről írogatunk...


----------



## hugi6 (2011 Február 12)

...akkor írogatok én...


----------



## hugi6 (2011 Február 12)

7


----------



## hugi6 (2011 Február 12)

8


----------



## hugi6 (2011 Február 12)

9


----------



## hugi6 (2011 Február 12)

10


----------



## hugi6 (2011 Február 12)

Na még egyszer ugyanennyi


----------



## zsadnok (2011 Február 12)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg



Üdvözlök mindenkit ! Nem tudom miről irjak igy hirtelen.
üdv.: zsadnok


----------



## zsadnok (2011 Február 12)

hugi6 írta:


> Na még egyszer ugyanennyi


akkor kezdem én is, ha nem haragszotok meg...


----------



## zsadnok (2011 Február 12)

1


----------



## zsadnok (2011 Február 12)

2


----------



## zsadnok (2011 Február 12)

3


----------



## zsadnok (2011 Február 12)

4


----------



## zsadnok (2011 Február 12)

5


----------



## zsadnok (2011 Február 12)

huhh, ez biztos kell?


----------



## zsadnok (2011 Február 12)

ha köll, hát köll...folytatom.


----------



## zsadnok (2011 Február 12)

10ik lesz hurrá


----------



## zsadnok (2011 Február 12)

tuti, hogy ez így jó?


----------



## zsadnok (2011 Február 12)

nekem 8...ha ez kell


----------



## zsadnok (2011 Február 12)

kitartó emberke vagyok.


----------



## bret1972 (2011 Február 12)

3


----------



## zsadnok (2011 Február 12)

makacs mint az öszvér...


----------



## bret1972 (2011 Február 12)

béke


----------



## zsadnok (2011 Február 12)

kos vagyok


----------



## zsadnok (2011 Február 12)

ja, akkor már világ béke


----------



## bret1972 (2011 Február 12)

[font=&quot]én vagyok az út, az igazság és az élet. Senki sem jut el az atyához más úton, csak azon, amely velem azonos[/font]


----------



## zsadnok (2011 Február 12)

uncsi, de bírom...


----------



## zsadnok (2011 Február 12)

18, de nem éves


----------



## zsadnok (2011 Február 12)

utcsó előtti


----------



## bret1972 (2011 Február 12)

Szia
Igazad van
Világbéke


----------



## zsadnok (2011 Február 12)

no akkor a huszadik is...csak türelem kérdése.


----------



## bret1972 (2011 Február 12)

kb.5


----------



## zsadnok (2011 Február 12)

további sok türelmet pá


----------



## bret1972 (2011 Február 12)

6


----------



## bret1972 (2011 Február 12)

7


----------



## bret1972 (2011 Február 12)

[FONT=&quot]’Mert ahol a Lélek, ott a szabadság.’[/FONT]


----------



## bret1972 (2011 Február 12)

*[FONT=&quot]Sorsom köztetek tőletek függ[/FONT]*


----------



## bret1972 (2011 Február 12)

11


----------



## bret1972 (2011 Február 12)

12


----------



## zsadnok (2011 Február 12)

itt valami bibi van, mert nem enged letölteni még 21 hozzászólás után sem.
Mi lehet a bibi?


----------



## bret1972 (2011 Február 12)

[font=&quot]én vagyok az út[/font]


----------



## bret1972 (2011 Február 12)

[FONT=&quot]"Ég és föld elmúlnak, de az Én igéim el nem múlnak."[/FONT]


----------



## zsadnok (2011 Február 12)

help, help, help


----------



## bret1972 (2011 Február 12)

15


----------



## bret1972 (2011 Február 12)

16


----------



## bret1972 (2011 Február 12)

17


----------



## bret1972 (2011 Február 12)

18


----------



## bret1972 (2011 Február 12)

19


----------



## 1ovi (2011 Február 12)

köszönjük


----------



## bret1972 (2011 Február 12)

20


----------



## 1ovi (2011 Február 12)

6


----------



## 1ovi (2011 Február 12)

7


----------



## 1ovi (2011 Február 12)

8


----------



## 1ovi (2011 Február 12)

nem tudok mit írni HELP help


----------



## 1ovi (2011 Február 12)

help help


----------



## 1ovi (2011 Február 12)

kell a segtség...hányadika van?P


----------



## 1ovi (2011 Február 12)

még 9


----------



## brigit11215 (2011 Február 12)

koszi


----------



## 1ovi (2011 Február 12)

nyálkás idő van


----------



## 1ovi (2011 Február 12)

de a gyereknek akkor is ki kell menni levegőzni


----------



## 1ovi (2011 Február 12)

mert


----------



## 1ovi (2011 Február 12)

még 5darab


----------



## 1ovi (2011 Február 12)

húúú 4darab kell


----------



## 1ovi (2011 Február 12)

még .....fázom


----------



## 1ovi (2011 Február 12)

2tőőőőőőő


----------



## 1ovi (2011 Február 12)

már csak 1 rem sikrül!!!


----------



## hendy (2011 Február 12)

Jó ötlet volt a topic.


----------



## topyjo (2011 Február 12)

Hali Mindenki!
Szeretnék letölteni e-könyveket, és kell a 20 hozzászólás.
Ez az 1


----------



## Pettonka (2011 Február 12)

Üdvözlet Mindenkinek mint új látogató


----------



## bepeti7181 (2011 Február 12)

*hali*

pamopalini


----------



## bepeti7181 (2011 Február 12)

pam pa dam pa pam pa pam pasubadubadam


----------



## bepeti7181 (2011 Február 12)

qaíwsyexd


----------



## bepeti7181 (2011 Február 12)

rfctgv


----------



## bepeti7181 (2011 Február 12)

zhbujngfdgsdfg
aqaíaqaíaqaíaqaí


----------



## bepeti7181 (2011 Február 12)

wsyswwsyswwsyswsyswsyswsyswsyswsysw


----------



## bepeti7181 (2011 Február 12)

edxedxdedxdedxdedxdedxde


----------



## bepeti7181 (2011 Február 12)

rfcftfvrfcftfvfrfcftfvfrfcftfvfrfcftfvfer


----------



## bepeti7181 (2011 Február 12)

fgfrfcftfvffgrfcftfvfgfrfgfcfv


----------



## bepeti7181 (2011 Február 12)

jhjzjujnj


----------



## bepeti7181 (2011 Február 12)

böbebaba


----------



## bepeti7181 (2011 Február 12)

*hhzhz*

kiss:111:kiss:111:


----------



## bepeti7181 (2011 Február 12)

esér

é


espresso acchiato latte


----------



## bepeti7181 (2011 Február 12)

café au lait


----------



## bepeti7181 (2011 Február 12)

kisslatte macchiato


----------



## bepeti7181 (2011 Február 12)

álmodj csak világ


----------



## bepeti7181 (2011 Február 12)

úűóőá-üpé.öol,9ikm8ujn7zhb6tgv5rfc4edx3wsx2wsy1qaí


----------



## bepeti7181 (2011 Február 12)

0123456789öüó


----------



## bepeti7181 (2011 Február 12)

qwertzuiopőú


----------



## bepeti7181 (2011 Február 12)

:11:asdfghjkléáű


----------



## bepeti7181 (2011 Február 12)

íyxcvbnm,.-


----------



## bepeti7181 (2011 Február 12)

159753258456


----------



## bepeti7181 (2011 Február 12)

0q1w2e3r4t5z6u77i8o9pöőüúó


----------



## bepeti7181 (2011 Február 12)

íaysxdcfvgbhnjmk,l.é-áű


----------



## dorotheaa23 (2011 Február 12)

a


----------



## dorotheaa23 (2011 Február 12)

hajrá oli!R


----------



## dorotheaa23 (2011 Február 12)

irritáló ez a 20 hozzászolás dolog


----------



## dorotheaa23 (2011 Február 12)

márcsak 17?


----------



## dorotheaa23 (2011 Február 12)

252wtgdfhdfjfgfhg


----------



## dorotheaa23 (2011 Február 12)

ésmég két üzi között is 20 mp xd be**ás


----------



## dorotheaa23 (2011 Február 12)

sálálálálá im coming home .....coming home... *


----------



## dorotheaa23 (2011 Február 12)

ééékkkv


----------



## dorotheaa23 (2011 Február 12)

bumbumbum


----------



## dorotheaa23 (2011 Február 12)

nemtudom mit írjak már  rátérek a halandzsára bocsika.


----------



## dorotheaa23 (2011 Február 12)

rawrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## dorotheaa23 (2011 Február 12)

nyáhááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááá


----------



## dorotheaa23 (2011 Február 12)

52468541254865412412


----------



## dorotheaa23 (2011 Február 12)

zdtfguhéjoilufgxcvhjbkl


----------



## dorotheaa23 (2011 Február 12)

12435789ö


----------



## dorotheaa23 (2011 Február 12)

HÁtKOMOLYANMOSTMÁR-r.rr.gmdklénséehr3iqowksefgbjvhkdbjnkmdrhétfxoéikb


----------



## dorotheaa23 (2011 Február 12)

idegölőőőőőőőőőőőőő!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dorotheaa23 (2011 Február 12)

212222


----------



## dorotheaa23 (2011 Február 12)

ljljljkkiulpkfkdssksksksjajsgdkajedtog
tgmáéljwsedglililjlkhdgjédghkádlililhlkujhfséésdjgmd


----------



## dorotheaa23 (2011 Február 12)

ÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÉefldf


----------



## dorotheaa23 (2011 Február 12)

léfmdgdfáédfáddád


----------



## dorotheaa23 (2011 Február 12)

owseghsédjvgsdjgfsdgjsdkgnsé%!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Schantity (2011 Február 12)

sziasztok


----------



## Schantity (2011 Február 12)

nekem is szükségem lenne 20 hozzászólásra


----------



## koncica (2011 Február 12)

*Köszönés*

Köszönöm a lehetőséget!
Így be is köszönök!
Sziasztok


----------



## koncica (2011 Február 12)

*vámpírakadémia*

Már a 9 fejezet fordítását is befejezték


----------



## Schantity (2011 Február 12)

nekem nagyon lassan megy ez az oldal. ti hogy vagytok vele?


----------



## koncica (2011 Február 12)

*passz*

4.


----------



## Schantity (2011 Február 12)

Mivel kell 20 hozzászólásom legyen, de nem akarok csak betűket vagy számokat irosgatni, ezért úgy gondoltam, hogy Nagyváradról mesélek nektek.


----------



## Schantity (2011 Február 12)

Ma szép idő volt itt ,bár reggel eléggé hűvöskés volt az idő, de délutánra kisütött a nap.


----------



## Schantity (2011 Február 12)

a 4. üzenetemben arról írok, hogy Várad közel fekszik a határhoz


----------



## Schantity (2011 Február 12)

Amúgy 2 napja volt a szülinapom!


----------



## Schantity (2011 Február 12)

meg is ünnepeltük a barátaimmal.


----------



## Schantity (2011 Február 12)

Persze a szűk családi körben is


----------



## Schantity (2011 Február 12)

Nagyon szeretem a házi bort, így azzal koccintottunk


----------



## Schantity (2011 Február 12)

9. Persze evés előtt nem maradhatott ki egy korty pálinka se


----------



## Schantity (2011 Február 12)

10. De jól eltértem a város bemutatásától


----------



## Schantity (2011 Február 12)

11. egy film kedvéért regisztráltam


----------



## Schantity (2011 Február 12)

12. A címe: Egy férfi és egy nő


----------



## Schantity (2011 Február 12)

13. Egy kedves ismerősöm ajánlotta


----------



## Schantity (2011 Február 12)

14. bár nem csak ezt fogom valószínűleg megnézni, hiszn rengeteg olyan film és könyv található itt, amely nagyon felkeltette az érdeklődésemet


----------



## Schantity (2011 Február 12)

15.Sajnos Váradon nem adnak a moziban magyar szinkronos vagy feliratos filmet


----------



## Schantity (2011 Február 12)

16. Ezért nem nagy élvezettel szoktam elmenni moziba, hiszen itt csak feliratos filmeket vetítenek, így míg elolvasom a feliratot, addig lemaradok a képi elemekről


----------



## Schantity (2011 Február 12)

17. olvasni is szeretek


----------



## Schantity (2011 Február 12)

18. Mostmár végképp elértem Várad bemutatásától


----------



## Schantity (2011 Február 12)

19. Azt ajánlom, hogy aki teheti az látogasson el ide, nem csak azért mert szép város, szépek az épületei, hanem azért is, mert számos híresség megfordult itt, pl Ady Endre


----------



## Schantity (2011 Február 12)

20. ez a 20. bejegyzésem. köszönöm


----------



## Schantity (2011 Február 12)

sziasztok


----------



## cintia10 (2011 Február 12)

1 :d


----------



## cintia10 (2011 Február 12)

Sziasztok


----------



## cintia10 (2011 Február 12)

Nagyon jó az oldal


----------



## cintia10 (2011 Február 12)

3


----------



## cintia10 (2011 Február 12)

4


----------



## cintia10 (2011 Február 12)

2.jelen


----------



## cintia10 (2011 Február 12)

2011.02.12


----------



## bucsyzsofi (2011 Február 12)

**

Jófej vagy, hogy létrehoztad!


----------



## cintia10 (2011 Február 12)

még sok van:S


----------



## cintia10 (2011 Február 12)

köszi az oldalt


----------



## cintia10 (2011 Február 12)

5


----------



## bucsyzsofi (2011 Február 12)

Legalább


----------



## cintia10 (2011 Február 12)

Cintia10


----------



## cintia10 (2011 Február 12)

6


----------



## cintia10 (2011 Február 12)

7


----------



## bucsyzsofi (2011 Február 12)

így


----------



## bucsyzsofi (2011 Február 12)

senkit


----------



## cintia10 (2011 Február 12)

8


----------



## bucsyzsofi (2011 Február 12)

sem


----------



## bucsyzsofi (2011 Február 12)

zavar.


----------



## cintia10 (2011 Február 12)

9


----------



## cintia10 (2011 Február 12)

Szerintem


----------



## cintia10 (2011 Február 12)

is


----------



## cintia10 (2011 Február 12)

ez


----------



## cintia10 (2011 Február 12)

nagyon


----------



## cintia10 (2011 Február 12)

Sziasztok


----------



## cintia10 (2011 Február 12)

20


----------



## berkelium (2011 Február 12)

Mi Atyánk, aki a mennyekben vagy


----------



## berkelium (2011 Február 12)

szenteltessék meg a te neved


----------



## berkelium (2011 Február 12)

jöjjön el a te országod


----------



## berkelium (2011 Február 12)

legyen meg a te akaratod


----------



## berkelium (2011 Február 12)

amint a mennyben, úgy a földön is


----------



## berkelium (2011 Február 12)

mindennapi kenyerünket add meg nékünk ma


----------



## berkelium (2011 Február 12)

és bocsásd meg vétkeinket


----------



## berkelium (2011 Február 12)

miképpen mi is megbocsátunk az ellenünk vétkezöknek


----------



## berkelium (2011 Február 12)

és ne vigy minket kísértésbe


----------



## berkelium (2011 Február 12)

de szabadíts meg a gonosztól


----------



## berkelium (2011 Február 12)

mert tied az ország, a hatalom és a dicsöség mindörökké.


----------



## berkelium (2011 Február 12)

Ámen.


:00:


----------



## berkelium (2011 Február 12)

*Az angyali üdvözlet*

Üdvözlégy Mária, kegyelemmel teljes


----------



## berkelium (2011 Február 12)

az Úr van teveled, áldott vagy te az asszonyok között


----------



## Easthaven (2011 Február 12)

Helló mindenkinek!


----------



## berkelium (2011 Február 12)

és áldott a te méhednek gyümölcse, Jézus


----------



## Easthaven (2011 Február 12)

Nagy köszönet a témaindítónak!


----------



## szniki83 (2011 Február 12)

Itt vagyok


----------



## Easthaven (2011 Február 12)

Robert Merle: Malevil


----------



## berkelium (2011 Február 12)

Asszonyunk, Szűz Mária, Istennek szent Anyja


----------



## Easthaven (2011 Február 12)

(részlet)


----------



## Easthaven (2011 Február 12)

A csata véget ér.


----------



## Easthaven (2011 Február 12)

Körülüljük toronybéli kuckónk asztalát,


----------



## berkelium (2011 Február 12)

imádkozzál érettünk, bűnösökért, most és halálunk óráján


----------



## Easthaven (2011 Február 12)

Döbbenten meredek a cimborámra


----------



## berkelium (2011 Február 12)

Ámen.


----------



## Easthaven (2011 Február 12)

Rámosolyog Thomas-ra


----------



## Easthaven (2011 Február 12)

Lásd be Armand


----------



## berkelium (2011 Február 12)

Az Atya, a Fiú és a Szentlélek nevében.
Ámen.


----------



## Easthaven (2011 Február 12)

Kikisérjük Fulbertet


----------



## Easthaven (2011 Február 12)

Lejött elém a teraszról


----------



## Easthaven (2011 Február 12)

Tíz méterre tőlünk


----------



## berkelium (2011 Február 12)

Dicsértessék a Jézus Krisztus!
Mindörökké! Ámen.




:ugras:


----------



## Easthaven (2011 Február 12)

Peyssou áll mellettem


----------



## Easthaven (2011 Február 12)

Marcel hozzám fordul


----------



## Easthaven (2011 Február 12)

Mert a zsebkönyvet akárhol megvásárolhatja az ember


----------



## Easthaven (2011 Február 12)

Így áll, nekem háttal


----------



## Easthaven (2011 Február 12)

Azt feleled: Nem tudom.


----------



## Easthaven (2011 Február 12)

Konokul leszegi a fejét


----------



## Easthaven (2011 Február 12)

Mind egyetértenek


----------



## Easthaven (2011 Február 12)

Azóta egy esztendő telt el.


----------



## Easthaven (2011 Február 12)

Mégegyszer köszönet a témaindítónak!


----------



## szniki83 (2011 Február 12)

Morgó


----------



## szniki83 (2011 Február 12)

Hapci


----------



## szniki83 (2011 Február 12)

Szundi


----------



## szniki83 (2011 Február 12)

Tudor


----------



## szniki83 (2011 Február 12)

Szende


----------



## olvasójancsi (2011 Február 12)

üdv!

köszi a lehetőséget


----------



## szniki83 (2011 Február 12)

Vidor


----------



## szniki83 (2011 Február 12)

Kuka


----------



## olvasójancsi (2011 Február 12)

2


----------



## olvasójancsi (2011 Február 12)

3


----------



## olvasójancsi (2011 Február 12)

4


----------



## orokzold1 (2011 Február 12)

szójáték 1


----------



## olvasójancsi (2011 Február 12)

5


----------



## orokzold1 (2011 Február 12)

virágok:


----------



## olvasójancsi (2011 Február 12)

6


----------



## olvasójancsi (2011 Február 12)

7


----------



## orokzold1 (2011 Február 12)

tulipán


----------



## orokzold1 (2011 Február 12)

margaréta


----------



## olvasójancsi (2011 Február 12)

8


----------



## orokzold1 (2011 Február 12)

gyöngyvirág


----------



## orokzold1 (2011 Február 12)

rózsa


----------



## olvasójancsi (2011 Február 12)

9


----------



## orokzold1 (2011 Február 12)

kökörcsin


----------



## orokzold1 (2011 Február 12)

jácint


----------



## olvasójancsi (2011 Február 12)

10


----------



## orokzold1 (2011 Február 12)

százszorszép


----------



## olvasójancsi (2011 Február 12)

11


----------



## orokzold1 (2011 Február 12)

liliom


----------



## olvasójancsi (2011 Február 12)

12


----------



## orokzold1 (2011 Február 12)

petónia


----------



## olvasójancsi (2011 Február 12)

13


----------



## orokzold1 (2011 Február 12)

árvácska


----------



## szniki83 (2011 Február 12)

büdöske


----------



## orokzold1 (2011 Február 12)

orgona


----------



## olvasójancsi (2011 Február 12)

14


----------



## orokzold1 (2011 Február 12)

levendula


----------



## olvasójancsi (2011 Február 12)

"viszket a seggem megvakarom még pedig ott ahol én akarom"

József Attila


----------



## Cserika55 (2011 Február 12)

jelen!


----------



## olvasójancsi (2011 Február 12)

16


----------



## olvasójancsi (2011 Február 12)

17


----------



## orokzold1 (2011 Február 12)

koszi a segítséget


----------



## orokzold1 (2011 Február 12)

kaktusz


----------



## olvasójancsi (2011 Február 12)

18


----------



## orokzold1 (2011 Február 12)

bodzavirág


----------



## olvasójancsi (2011 Február 12)

19


----------



## olvasójancsi (2011 Február 12)

20.
köszi


----------



## szniki83 (2011 Február 12)

ééééésss megvagyok!


----------



## orokzold1 (2011 Február 12)

körömvirág


----------



## olvasójancsi (2011 Február 12)

jelen


----------



## orokzold1 (2011 Február 12)

mályva


----------



## LuckyL12 (2011 Február 12)

*sziasztok*



Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg



halihó


----------



## LuckyL12 (2011 Február 12)

*halihó*



LuckyL12 írta:


> halihó


halihó


----------



## szniki83 (2011 Február 12)

Nektek sikerül a 20. után letölteni, nekem nem megy... Én vagyok a béna?


----------



## orokzold1 (2011 Február 12)

szekfű, pipacs, stb., és aki a virágot szereti . . .


----------



## orokzold1 (2011 Február 12)

még 48 óra várakozás is feltétel


----------



## acsilla2 (2011 Február 12)

3


----------



## acsilla2 (2011 Február 12)

a


----------



## acsilla2 (2011 Február 12)

b


----------



## acsilla2 (2011 Február 12)

c


----------



## acsilla2 (2011 Február 12)

d


----------



## acsilla2 (2011 Február 12)

e


----------



## acsilla2 (2011 Február 12)

f


----------



## szniki83 (2011 Február 12)

orokzold1 írta:


> még 48 óra várakozás is feltétel



Elvileg a regisztrációtól számítva, ami már megvolt tavaly. 
Na, mindegy, később megpróbálom újra, hátha tényleg az első/utolsó hozzászólástól számítják. 

Köszi!


----------



## acsilla2 (2011 Február 12)

1


----------



## acsilla2 (2011 Február 12)

2


----------



## acsilla2 (2011 Február 12)

3333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333


----------



## acsilla2 (2011 Február 12)

4444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444


----------



## acsilla2 (2011 Február 12)

55555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555


----------



## acsilla2 (2011 Február 12)

6666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666


----------



## acsilla2 (2011 Február 12)

77777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777


----------



## acsilla2 (2011 Február 12)

888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888


----------



## acsilla2 (2011 Február 12)

99999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999


----------



## acsilla2 (2011 Február 12)

10101010101101010101010101010101010101010101010101010101010101010101010101010101010101010101010101010


----------



## acsilla2 (2011 Február 12)

1111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111


----------



## acsilla2 (2011 Február 12)

22222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222


----------



## acsilla2 (2011 Február 12)

465848624841864682164168465235945751273651246512451471627465746414276529447815768257921765176546728597276546859725647566765474547954171432186410224357325167547457678567854


----------



## kogia1 (2011 Február 12)

imrus írta:


> 2 szia jelen


 
Sziasztok!

Segítséget szeretnék kérni, összegyűjtöttem a szükséges üzeneteket, de még sem tudok letölteni!

Mia teendő?????

köszi


----------



## bettici0121 (2011 Február 12)

Sziasztok.


----------



## bettici0121 (2011 Február 12)




----------



## bettici0121 (2011 Február 12)

lllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllooooooooooooooooollllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## bettici0121 (2011 Február 12)

oooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## bettici0121 (2011 Február 12)

:d


----------



## bettici0121 (2011 Február 12)

most így érzem magam


----------



## bettici0121 (2011 Február 12)

blablablablabla......


----------



## bettici0121 (2011 Február 12)

:55:


----------



## bettici0121 (2011 Február 12)




----------



## bettici0121 (2011 Február 12)




----------



## bettici0121 (2011 Február 12)

............................................
.............................................
.................................................
........................................................
................................................................


----------



## bettici0121 (2011 Február 12)




----------



## bettici0121 (2011 Február 12)

6


----------



## bettici0121 (2011 Február 12)

7


----------



## bettici0121 (2011 Február 12)

....6....


----------



## bettici0121 (2011 Február 12)

...5...


----------



## bettici0121 (2011 Február 12)

4:d


----------



## bettici0121 (2011 Február 12)

bbbbbb


----------



## bettici0121 (2011 Február 12)

cccccccccccccccccccccccccc


----------



## bettici0121 (2011 Február 12)

ccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccc


----------



## bettici0121 (2011 Február 12)

ssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## gusztibi (2011 Február 13)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


Nagyon jó ez az oldal


----------



## gusztibi (2011 Február 13)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


szia Melitta üdvözlet Ujpeströl


----------



## Sayyadina (2011 Február 13)

*1*

A konzervdoboz általában élelmiszert tartalmazó, bádogból (fehérbádogból, ónozott acéllemezből) készült tárolóedény, amit a megtöltésük után forrasztással vagy hajlítással hermetikusan lezárnak. Kinyitás után nem zárhatók le újra.


----------



## Sayyadina (2011 Február 13)

*2*

Élelmiszerek légmentes tartóedényekben történő tartósításának ötlete Nicolas Appert (1749-1841) párizsi cukrászmestertől származik.


----------



## Sayyadina (2011 Február 13)

*3*

Nehéz megállapítani, hogy pontosan mikor jutott el az emberiség számára oly hasznosnak bizonyuló ötlethez, de a döntő gondolat valamikor 1789 és 1795 között születhetett meg.


----------



## Sayyadina (2011 Február 13)

*4*

Az ötlet lényege az volt, hogy „szorosan ledugaszolt, vastag falú üvegpalackokba rakott különféle élelmiszereket hosszabb-rövidebb ideig forrásban lévő vízfürdőben tartott".


----------



## Sayyadina (2011 Február 13)

*5*

Appert bizonyítani nem tudta, csupán feltételezte, hogy a hevítés elpusztítja vagy megváltoztatja „a romlást okozó fermenteket” vagyis az enzimeket (Louis Pasteur csak az 1860-as évek elején bizonyította, hogy a romlást mikroorganizmusok okozzák, amelyek hő hatására elpusztulnak, az edény lezárása pedig megakadályozza új szennyeződések bekerülését.)


----------



## Sayyadina (2011 Február 13)

*6*

Appert kísérleteinek nagy lendületet adott a francia belügyminisztérium 1795-ös pályázata: ez 12 ezer frankot ígért annak, aki megoldja a francia hadsereg élelmiszer-ellátási problémáit.


----------



## Sayyadina (2011 Február 13)

*7*

.................


----------



## Sayyadina (2011 Február 13)

(Sok francia katona éhenhalt és sokan betegedtek meg a C-vitamin hiánya miatt kialakult skorbutban.) Appert 1802 őszén a Párizshoz közeli Massyba költözött, ahol kisebb üzemet nyitott termékei előállítására és forgalmazására.


----------



## Sayyadina (2011 Február 13)

A francia haditengerészek 1807-ben már rendszeresen és nagy mennyiségben fogyasztották Appert tartós ételeit. Amikor egy több mint négy hónapos hajóút után kibontották a korábban gondosan lezárt üvegeket Appert így lelkesedett: „Amikor kinyitottuk az edényeket, és megkóstoltuk a bennük lévő 18 különféle tartósított élelmiszert, kiderült, hogy mindegyik megőrizte eredeti frissességét, és a tengeri út során a legkevésbé sem romlottak meg”.


----------



## Sayyadina (2011 Február 13)

1810-ben a feltaláló személyesen - az 1812-es oroszországi hadjáratára készülő - Napóleontól vehette át a tekintélyes pénzdíjat és az Emberiség Jótevője megtisztelő címet.


----------



## Sayyadina (2011 Február 13)

Appert nem szabadalmaztatta találmányát, csupán egy könyvet írt Valamennyi állati és növényi eredetű anyag több éven át való eltartásának művészete címmel. A francia konzervmester által kitalált módszert egy angol vállalkozó, Peter Durand szabadalmaztatta hazájában 1810. április 25-én. Durand konzervedényként már nemcsak üvegpalackot jelölt meg, hanem cserépedényt és fémdobozt is.


----------



## Sayyadina (2011 Február 13)

A szabadalmat továbbadta két vállalkozónak, Bryan Donkinnak és John Hallnak, akik 1813-ban megnyitották a történelem első komoly, a mai konzervekhez már hasonlító dobozokat gyártó üzemüket. Előállításuk akkoriban még elég nehézkesen történt: a konzervdobozokat ónozott vaslemezből gyártották és egy képzett dolgozó is csak hat darabot tudott összeforrasztani óránként.


----------



## Sayyadina (2011 Február 13)

A kinyitásához kezdetben kalapácsra és vésőre volt szükség. Az cég termékei – ügyes marketing segítségével - nagy népszerűségre tettek szert: kóstolót küldtek a királyi családnak, az admiralitásnak és a Királyi Természettudományos Akadémia, a Royal Society tagjainak, a visszaküldött véleményeket pedig hírlapokban publikálták. 1818-ban az angol haditengerészet már 25 ezer dobozzal rendelt ezekből a termékekből.


----------



## Sayyadina (2011 Február 13)

1841-től kezdve a sóoldatokban már sokkal magasabb hőmérsékleten és gyorsabban lehetett tartósítani az élelmiszereket, a vaslemezről áttértek az acéllemezre.


----------



## Sayyadina (2011 Február 13)

A konzervdobozok előállításához fehérbádogot használnak. A fehérbádog egy vékony max. 0,49 milliméter vastagságú acéllemez, aminek a felületét egy olvasztásos-merítős eljárással, úgynevezett ónolvadékba mártással vagy elektrolízis útján ónnal vonnak be, hogy egyrészt az acélt megvédjék a korróziótól, másrészt a feliratozások biztosítása miatt. Ez a védőbevonat általában lakkozás, melyet géppel, vékony rétegben visznek fel a lemezre és ezután ráégetik a felületre.


----------



## Sayyadina (2011 Február 13)

*16*

Korábban a konzervdobozokat ólommal heggesztették össze, ami bizonyos körülmények között ólommérgezéshez vezetett.


----------



## Sayyadina (2011 Február 13)

Napjainkban a konzervdobozok légmentes lezárása a töltés után az érintkező lemezek többszörös egymásra lapolásával, a dobozpalást és a fedél peremének összezárásával, peremezésével (korcolással), illetve fix rögzítóelemre hajtogatással történik. A peremezést speciálisan kialakított zárógörgők végzik, melyek saját tengelyükön szabadon forogva gördülnek végig a doboz peremén. Mozgásuk közben egyre közelednek a dobozpalásthoz és közben a peremlemezeket összezárják.


----------



## Sayyadina (2011 Február 13)

Egyes berendezéseknél a doboz áll és a görgő forog; míg más gépkialakításnál a doboz forog az álló görgő körül. Hengeres formájú dobozok esetében az utóbbi megoldást alkalmazzák. A dobozzárás művelete két ütemben történik: az első ütem (előzárás) során a tányér a doboz palástjára szorítja a doboztetőt. Ekkor az előzáró görgő végiggördül az álló doboz mentén és annak középvonalához közeledve a görgő profil kiképzése a fedélperemet a dobozpalást kihajtott részével összehajlítja; a fedélperem a doboz pereme alá behajlik.


----------



## Sayyadina (2011 Február 13)

A légmentes zárást a végzárás (második ütem) biztosítja, melynek záró görgőjének profilkialakítása kisebb ívű. A záró görgő az előzetes összehajlított peremrészt olyan szorosan nyomja össze, hogy a dobozpalást és a dobozfedél a közéjük öntött gumitömítéssel légmentes zárást ad.


----------



## Sayyadina (2011 Február 13)

A dobozba töltött és lezárt terméket a következő technológiai lépésben hőkezelik. A hőkezelés időtartama és hőfoka a különböző áruféleségektől és csomagolási egységtől függ. Mindkét paraméter beállítása és betartása igen fontos technológiai fontosságú ahhoz, hogy az előállított termék minősége folyamatosan jó minőségű legyen. A hőkezelés után a dobozos termékeket lehűtik, címkézik, osztályozzák, ellenőrzik és ezután kerülnek a dobozokba.


----------



## Sayyadina (2011 Február 13)

Az első konzervdobozok olyan vastagok voltak, hogy kalapács kellett a kinyitásukhoz; amikor vaslemezek helyett, acéllemezt kezdtek használni és a konzervdobozok vékonyabbak lettek, nyílt lehetőség megfelelő konzervnyitók kifejlesztésére.


----------



## ahmed0245 (2011 Február 13)

Szeretettel üdvözlök mindenkit!


----------



## Scarlettohara (2011 Február 13)

boszniai háború (vagy hívhatjuk inkább egy háborúnak Boszniában és Hercegovinában) egy 1992. márciusa és 1995 decembere között lezajlott nemzetközi fegyveres konfliktus összefoglaló neve. A konfliktus három országot érintett: Boszniát, a Jugoszláv Szövetségi Köztársaságot (Szerbia&Montenegro) és Horvátországot. Szerbia katonai és pénzügyi segítséget nyújtott a szerb erőknek, a későbbi Boszniai Szerb Köztársaság Hadseregének, amely egyk. azonos volt a szerb Néphadsereggel; mint ahogy a szerbiai Belügminisztérium is hasonlóan tett a boszniai szerb hatóságok irányában. Horvátország katonai támogatást nyújtott a horvát erőknek, amelyek kikiáltották a Herceg-Bosniai horvátok közösségét. A bosnyák kormányzat pedig a bosznia-hercegovinai köztársasági hadsereget vezette. Ezek voltak a fő résztvevők, amelyeknek összetétele illetve szövetségük a háború különböző fázisaiban gyakorta változtak.


----------



## Scarlettohara (2011 Február 13)

ekintettel arra, hogy a boszniai háború a teljes térség, a korábbi Jugoszlávia instabillá válásának következménye volt, illetve tekintettel arra, hogy a háború folyamán a szomszédos országok (Horvátország és Serbia-Montenegro) is belefolytak, hosszas vita folyt arról, hogy a háború polgárháború volt vagy egy fegyveres agresszió. A legtöbb bosnyák és sok horvát meggyőződése, hogy a háború horvát és szerb agresszió volt, míg a szerbek általában polgárháborúnak tartják. Bosznia-Hercegovina állam a nemzetközi bíróságon tett beadványa alapján Szerbiát vádolta népirtással, azonban a bíróság végül felmentette a szerb államot, és a felelősséget a boszniai szerb köztársaság szerb erőire hárította. Szerbia természetesen védte a szövetségeseit, ez azonban nem vezetett eredményre. A szerb vezetők felelősségre vonása azonban mind a mai napig nem történt meg.


----------



## Scarlettohara (2011 Február 13)

Annak ellenére, hogy bizonyítékok állnak rendelkezésre a rengeteg gyilkosságról, városok lerombolásáról, tömeges nemi erőszakról, etnikai tisztogatásokról és kínzásokról több koncentrációs, gyűjtőtáborban, különösen Prijedorban, Zvornikban, Banja Lukában és Foca-ban, a nemzetközi bíróság állásfoglalása szerint a boszniai muszlim lakosság szisztematikus kiírtására irányuló tevékenységre csak Srebrenicaban és Kelet-Boszniában találtak bizonyítékot.


----------



## Scarlettohara (2011 Február 13)

Később, Montenegro függetlenné válása után a bíróság kinyilvánította, hogy a háborús bűnökért kizárólag Szerbia, a szerb állam a felelős. A CIA 1995 közzétett elemzése szerint a háborús bűnök 90%-át szerbek követték el.
A háború áldozatai 100-110 ezerre tehetőek a különböző források alapján, és 1.8 millióra tehető az elvándoroltak száma. A dokumentált 97.207 katonai és civil áldozat 65 %-a bosnyák, 25%-a szerb és 8%-a horvát. A polgári áldozatok 83%-a bosnyák, 10% szerb és 5% horvát.


----------



## Scarlettohara (2011 Február 13)

A boszniai háború Jugoszlávia szétesésének következménye. 1989-ben Slobodan Milosevics lett Szerbia elnöke. A hidegháború végén járunk, a kommunista rendszer meggyengült, a Szovjetunió (az örök szövetséges orosz nép dicső államának) összeomlása a küszöbön áll. Jugoszláviában a kommunista párt, a Jugoszláv Kommunisták Szövetsége elveszítette ideológiai potenciálját, miközben a nacionalista és szeparatista ideológia egyre népszerűbbé vált a nyolcvanas évek végén. Ez jellemezte különösen Szerbiát, Horvátországot és Bosznia-Hercegovinát, kevésbé Szlovéniát és Macedóniát.


----------



## Scarlettohara (2011 Február 13)

1989 márciusában a válság elmélyült, amikor módosították a szerb alkotmányt, megfosztva Koszovót és a Vajdaságot az autonómiától. Az eddig független tartományok, akik a jugoszláv szövetségi rendszerben egy-egy szavazattal rendelkeztek, elvesztették azt, így Slobodan Milosevics szerb elnök három szavazattal rendelkezett a nyolcból. Montenegro hű szavazatával képes volt a szövetségi szinten a döntéseket befolyásolni.


----------



## Scarlettohara (2011 Február 13)

Ez a két dolog ahhoz vezetett, hogy a legtöbb szövetségi köztársaságban elkezdtek gondolkodni Jugoszlávia, a délszláv szövetségi rendszer megreformálásán.


----------



## Scarlettohara (2011 Február 13)

1990. január 20-án kezdődött a Jugoszláv Kommunista Párt 14., rendkívüli kongresszusa, amelyen a szövetségi köztársaságok képviselői nem tudtak megegyezni a jugoszláv föderáció fő kérdéseiről (sem). Ennek eredményeképpen a szlovén és a horvát küldöttek kivonultak a kongresszusról. A szlovén delegáció vezetője, Milan Kucsan demokratikus változásokat követelt és lazább föderációt, míg Milosevics ellenezte ezt.


----------



## Scarlettohara (2011 Február 13)

Ez volt Jugoszlávia széthullásának kezdete.
A különböző köztársaságokban megerősödtek a nacionalisták. Az egyik legprominensebb képviselőjük a Franjo Tudjman vezette Horvát Demokratikus Unió pártja. 1990. december 22-én a horvát parlament elfogadta az új alkotmányt, elvéve bizonyos jogosítványokat a szerbektől, amelyeket még az előző, kommunista alkotmány biztosított nekik. Már ez is a szerbek elleni nacionalista demonstrációkhoz, akciókhoz vezetett, azonban Szlovénia és Horvátország megindult a függetlenség rögös útján. Szlovénia néhány apróbb incidenstől eltekintve megúszta, a kivont jugoszláv haderők azonban totális háborúra készültek, hogy megvédjék a jelentős horvátországi szerb kisebbséget.


----------



## Scarlettohara (2011 Február 13)

1991. márciusában zárták le azokat a titkos tárgyalásokat Franjo Tudjman horvát és Milosevics szerb elnök között arra vonatkozóan, hogy felosszák Boszniát Horvátország és Szerbia között. A boszniai függetlenség kikiáltása után gyk. ennek a paktumnak a fő elvei mentén tört ki a háború. Szerbia meg kívánta védeni a boszniai szerbeket, míg Horvátország a horvátokat. A boszniai kormányzathoz egyedül hűséges bosnyákok könnyű prédának bizonyultak, tekintettel arra, hogy a bosnyák fegyveres erők gyengén voltak felszerelve illetve hogy felkészületlenül érte őket a háború.


----------



## Scarlettohara (2011 Február 13)

Bosznia-Hercegovina egy multi-etnikumú ország volt mindig is. 1990-ben a lakosság 43%-a bosnyák, 31%-a szerb és 17%-a horvát volt. Az első többpárti szavazásokon 1990 novemberében a három legnagyobb etnikai támogatottságú párt nyert: a bosnyák Demokratikus Akciópárt, a szerb demokratikus párt és a horvát demokratikus unió pártja. A pártok elosztották egymás között a közjogi méltóságokat súlyuknak megfelelően, a boszniai szocialista köztársaság elnöke bosnyák, a parlament elnöke szerb, a kormányfő pedig horvát volt.


----------



## Scarlettohara (2011 Február 13)

A parlament szerb képviselői (nagyrészt a fenti párt, kisebb részt más szerb pártok képviselői) elhagyták a szarajevói parlamentet és 1991. október 24-én létrehozták a Boszniai és Hercegovinai szerbek gyűlését, véget vetve a három nemzetiség kormányzásának. Ez a gyűlés kiáltotta ki 1992. január 9-én a Bosznia és Hercegovina Szerb Köztársaságot, amely 1992. augusztusában a Republika Srpska névre változtattak, amelynek alkotmánya a jugoszláv föderáció által védett területté nyilvánította magát.


----------



## Scarlettohara (2011 Február 13)

A boszniai horvátoknak az anyaország jelentős támogatást nyújtottak, így 1991. november 18-án létrehozták a fenti társulást, elkülönült politikai, kulturális, gazdasági és területi egységként, de Bosznia-Hercegovina területén.


----------



## Scarlettohara (2011 Február 13)

Szlovénia függetlenné válása után Bosznia is népszavazást akart tartani. A döntést a szerb képviselők kivonulása után hozta meg a parlament, a szerb képviselők ezután bojkottra szólították fel a szerb lakosságot a 1992. február 29-re és március 1-re kiírt népszavazással kapcsolatosan. Az eredmény – 67%-os részvételi arány mellett – 99.43% -os igen a függetlenség mellett. A népszavazást okolva a szerb politikai vezetők tüntetéseket szerveztek és úttorlaszokat építettek. A függetlenség kikiáltása 1992. március 5-én történt meg a parlamentben.


----------



## Scarlettohara (2011 Február 13)

A jugoszláv Néphadsereg (JNA) hivatalosan 1992. május 12-én hagyta el Bosznia-Hercegovinát, alig két hónappal a függetlenség kikiáltása után. A legtöbb fegyver, lőszer és katonai vezető (beleértve Ratko Mladic-t is) azonban Boszniában maradt és a REpublika Srpska hadseregének része lett. A horvátok katonai védelmi formációkat hoztak létre, a horvát védelmi tanács (HVO) vezetésével, az általuk kikiáltott Herzeg-Bosnia megvédésére. A bosnyákok nagyrészt a boszniai állami fegyveres erőkben voltak (Armija RBiH), amelyeknek a 25%-a nem bosnyák volt. A boszniai hadsereg helyettes vezetője például Jovan Divjak tábornok volt, aki a legmagasabb rangú szerb katona volt a boszniai hadseregben.Sztyepan Siber, a második helyettes pedig egy horvát nemzetiségű katona volt.


----------



## Scarlettohara (2011 Február 13)

Több paramilitáns csoport is részt vett a harcokban, mint amilyen a szerb fehér sasok, Arkan Tigrisei, a szerb önkéntes gárda, a bosnyák hazafias liga és a zöldsapkások. A szerbek és a horvátok szerbiai és horvátországi önkénteseket vetettek be egyaránt. A szerb és a horvát titkos rendőrségek is aktívan részt vettek.


----------



## Scarlettohara (2011 Február 13)

A szerbek kaptak segítséget a keresztény szláv erőktől olyan országokból, mint pl. Oroszország. Görög önkéntesek is részt vettek Srebrenica környéki mészárlásokban, miközben a bosnyákokat mudzsahedinek, az iszlám szent harcosai és néhány száz iráni forradalmi gárdista is segítették.


----------



## Scarlettohara (2011 Február 13)

Elsőként a szerb erők támadták a nem-szerb lakosságot Kelet-Boszniában. Amint egy falut vagy egy várost elfoglaltak a szerb katonák, rendőrök, milicisták, néha maguk a szerb lakosok, mindig ugyanazt csinálták; bosnyákok házait és lakásait szisztematikusan lerombolták, felégették, gyakran megsebesítve vagy megölve a polgári lakosságot az eljárás során. A férfiakat és a nőket szétválogatták, a férfiakat táborokba vitték, a nőket pedig olyan sátor-táborban tartották embertelen higiéniai körülmények között, ahová gyakran érkeztek szerb férfiak, akik megerőszakolták a nőket.


----------



## Scarlettohara (2011 Február 13)

A szerbek erőssége a jugoszlávoktól kapott tüzérség volt, ezért sikerült sikereket elérniük a kisebb létszám ellenére. A többségben szerbek lakta területek nagy részét sikerült ellenőrzésük alá vonni. Szarajevo 44 hónapon át tartó ostromának célja az volt, hogy minél nagyobb kínokat okozzanak a polgári lakosságnak, elérve, hogy a fővárosban székelő bosnyák vezetés engedjen a szerbek követeléseinek.


----------



## Scarlettohara (2011 Február 13)

Vasárnap délután szerb lakodalmas menet tartott a szarajevói muszlim negyed közepén álló pravoszláv templomba szerb egyházi zászlókat lobogtatva, szerb dalokat énekelve, amikor a muzulmánok szóváltásba keveredtek az ünneplőkkel, egy muzulmán fiatalember pedig, miután el akarta venni az egyik zászlót, lelőtte a vőlegény édesapját, Nikola Gardovicsot. Ő volt az első szarajevói áldozat, sokan innen számítják a boszniai háború kezdetét.


----------



## Scarlettohara (2011 Február 13)

A szerbek válaszul barikádokat emeltek a városban és megsebesítettek öt óvatlan járókelőt is. A tömegközlekedés leállt, a boltok bezártak, a repülőgépek és a vonatok nem jártak.
A boszniai szerbek vezére, bizonyos Radovan Karadzsics az eset után így nyilatkozott:
“A szarajevói merénylet megmutatta, mi vár a szerbekre a független Boszniában.”​


----------



## Scarlettohara (2011 Február 13)

Március-április-május folyamán jelentős csapat-mozgások során ellenőrzésük alá vonták Bosznia keleti részét, amelynek segítségével képesek voltak az ország 70%-án hadmozdulatokat végezni. Mivel jobban fel voltak fegyverezve és jobban voltak szervezettek, mint a bosnyák és a horvát haderők, ezért bárhol lecsaphattak, akár vegyes etnikumú településeken is. Így sikeresen támadták a következő városokat: Doboj, Foča, Rogatica, Vlasenica, Bratunac, Zvornik, Prijedor, Sanski Most, Kljuc, Brcko, Derventa, Modrica, Bosanska Krupa, Bosanski Brod, Bosanski Novi,Glamoc, Bosanski Petrovac, Cajnice, Bijeljina, Višegrad, and parts of Sarajevo are all areas where Serbs established control and expelled Bosniaks and Croats.


----------



## qzbaian (2011 Február 13)

ezt kerestem...


----------



## qzbaian (2011 Február 13)

azt hiszem osszejon


----------



## qzbaian (2011 Február 13)

caleb5 írta:


> 1


2


----------



## qzbaian (2011 Február 13)

Scarlettohara írta:


> Március-április-május folyamán jelentős csapat-mozgások során ellenőrzésük alá vonták Bosznia keleti részét, amelynek segítségével képesek voltak az ország 70%-án hadmozdulatokat végezni. Mivel jobban fel voltak fegyverezve és jobban voltak szervezettek, mint a bosnyák és a horvát haderők, ezért bárhol lecsaphattak, akár vegyes etnikumú településeken is. Így sikeresen támadták a következő városokat: Doboj, Foča, Rogatica, Vlasenica, Bratunac, Zvornik, Prijedor, Sanski Most, Kljuc, Brcko, Derventa, Modrica, Bosanska Krupa, Bosanski Brod, Bosanski Novi,Glamoc, Bosanski Petrovac, Cajnice, Bijeljina, Višegrad, and parts of Sarajevo are all areas where Serbs established control and expelled Bosniaks and Croats.


igazan?


----------



## qzbaian (2011 Február 13)

Scarlettohara írta:


> A szerbek válaszul barikádokat emeltek a városban és megsebesítettek öt óvatlan járókelőt is. A tömegközlekedés leállt, a boltok bezártak, a repülőgépek és a vonatok nem jártak.
> A boszniai szerbek vezére, bizonyos Radovan Karadzsics az eset után így nyilatkozott:“A szarajevói merénylet megmutatta, mi vár a szerbekre a független Boszniában.”​


remelem nem sertelek meg...


----------



## qzbaian (2011 Február 13)

szamit a velemenyem?


----------



## qzbaian (2011 Február 13)

nekem fontos


----------



## qzbaian (2011 Február 13)

masok is igy csinaljak?


----------



## qzbaian (2011 Február 13)

15


----------



## qzbaian (2011 Február 13)

ennyi?


----------



## qzbaian (2011 Február 13)

*Koszonet*

Koszi szepen!


----------



## gebb (2011 Február 13)

*hali*

üdv


----------



## gebb (2011 Február 13)

üdv


----------



## gebb (2011 Február 13)

ez egy nagyon jo oldal


----------



## gebb (2011 Február 13)

*.*

Nagyon jo könyvek


----------



## gebb (2011 Február 13)

*hi*

Nagyon jo könyvek


----------



## gebb (2011 Február 13)

thx


----------



## gebb (2011 Február 13)

*1*

hi


----------



## Erzsébetti (2011 Február 13)

Köszi! Szép napot!


----------



## piros55 (2011 Február 13)

*Sziasztok !*


----------



## damcsi (2011 Február 13)

.


----------



## damcsi (2011 Február 13)

.


----------



## damcsi (2011 Február 13)

.


----------



## damcsi (2011 Február 13)

.


----------



## damcsi (2011 Február 13)

.


----------



## damcsi (2011 Február 13)

.


----------



## damcsi (2011 Február 13)

.


----------



## damcsi (2011 Február 13)

.


----------



## damcsi (2011 Február 13)

.


----------



## damcsi (2011 Február 13)

.


----------



## damcsi (2011 Február 13)

.


----------



## damcsi (2011 Február 13)

.


----------



## damcsi (2011 Február 13)

.


----------



## damcsi (2011 Február 13)

.


----------



## damcsi (2011 Február 13)

.


----------



## damcsi (2011 Február 13)

.


----------



## damcsi (2011 Február 13)

.


----------



## damcsi (2011 Február 13)

.


----------



## damcsi (2011 Február 13)

.


----------



## damcsi (2011 Február 13)

.


----------



## sanzi25 (2011 Február 13)

1


----------



## sanzi25 (2011 Február 13)

2


----------



## sanzi25 (2011 Február 13)

3


----------



## sanzi25 (2011 Február 13)

4


----------



## sanzi25 (2011 Február 13)

5


----------



## zöldszofi75 (2011 Február 13)

Első


----------



## zöldszofi75 (2011 Február 13)

2


----------



## zöldszofi75 (2011 Február 13)

3


----------



## zöldszofi75 (2011 Február 13)

4


----------



## zöldszofi75 (2011 Február 13)

5


----------



## sanzi25 (2011 Február 13)

6


----------



## zöldszofi75 (2011 Február 13)

6


----------



## sanzi25 (2011 Február 13)

7


----------



## sanzi25 (2011 Február 13)

8


----------



## zöldszofi75 (2011 Február 13)

ja az előző 7, ez meg 8


----------



## zöldszofi75 (2011 Február 13)

11.?


----------



## zöldszofi75 (2011 Február 13)

12?


----------



## sanzi25 (2011 Február 13)

9


----------



## sanzi25 (2011 Február 13)

varjal en meg nem ot tartom


----------



## Arduan (2011 Február 13)

Hali!


----------



## zöldszofi75 (2011 Február 13)

mittoménhányadik


----------



## zöldszofi75 (2011 Február 13)

Sziasztok! )


----------



## sanzi25 (2011 Február 13)

10


----------



## sanzi25 (2011 Február 13)

csasztok


----------



## sanzi25 (2011 Február 13)

11


----------



## sanzi25 (2011 Február 13)

12


----------



## zöldszofi75 (2011 Február 13)

húh...


----------



## sanzi25 (2011 Február 13)

13


----------



## zöldszofi75 (2011 Február 13)

13


----------



## sanzi25 (2011 Február 13)

kell husz uzenet hogy letolthessek egy par infot errol az oldalrol


----------



## zöldszofi75 (2011 Február 13)

14


----------



## zöldszofi75 (2011 Február 13)

15


----------



## zöldszofi75 (2011 Február 13)

16


----------



## zöldszofi75 (2011 Február 13)

17


----------



## sanzi25 (2011 Február 13)

14


----------



## zöldszofi75 (2011 Február 13)

18


----------



## zöldszofi75 (2011 Február 13)

19


----------



## sanzi25 (2011 Február 13)

de joo egyut szamolunk


----------



## zöldszofi75 (2011 Február 13)

20!!!!!!!!


----------



## sanzi25 (2011 Február 13)

na mar megvan a husz hozaszolasom


----------



## sanzi25 (2011 Február 13)

latom neked is


----------



## Anad007 (2011 Február 13)

de hiszen már megvolt


----------



## Anad007 (2011 Február 13)

22 akkor miért nem tudok letölteni?!?!? aáhhhh


----------



## fremex (2011 Február 13)

*gondolat*

20 hozzászólás kell,de vajon miért?
hiszen mindenki elsüti gyorsan érdektelenül.
hogy letölthessen.
vajon ez a megoldás?
mindenesetre egy megoldás.
sajnos az emberek kezdenek eljutni oda hogy tényleg nem marad mondnivalójuk egymásnak..


----------



## fremex (2011 Február 13)

igen magam is ezért írok most..
szégyellem is érte magam,de pont emiatt fogalmazódott meg bennem ez a ondolat..


----------



## fremex (2011 Február 13)

mi a különbség a terhes nő és a diák közt?
semmi...mindkettőnél állandó a reggeeli rosszullét.


----------



## fremex (2011 Február 13)

me kell várni azt is amig két nap(48) óra eltelik a reged óta..


----------



## fremex (2011 Február 13)

rejtvény: van 9 egyforma színü és nagyságú golyó de egy könnyebb mint a többi
hogyan tudod meg 2 mérésből egy kétserpenyős mérleggel hogy melyik?
egyszerű: fogsz 3-3 golyót,rárakod a serpenyőkre
ha egyenlő akkor ez a 6 golyó félrerakhaató,nincs közte.
ha nem akkor a könnyebb 3-at megfogod a többi meg ami a mérlg mellett mrdt már nem kell.
a mradék 3 golyóbol megfogsz 2 db-ot felraksz egyet-egyet a serpenyőkbe egy a kezedben marad.ha egyenlő akkor a kezedben van a könyebbik,ha nem akkor meg a könnyebb serpenyőben.


----------



## fremex (2011 Február 13)

elkelkápoztástlaníthatatlanság

íme a leghosszabb szavunk


----------



## fremex (2011 Február 13)

"miért legyek tisztsséges,kiterítenek úgy is.
miért ne legyek teisztességes,kiterítenek úgy is"

József Attila - Két hexameter


----------



## fremex (2011 Február 13)

1


----------



## fremex (2011 Február 13)

2


----------



## fremex (2011 Február 13)

3


----------



## fremex (2011 Február 13)

4


----------



## fremex (2011 Február 13)

még8


----------



## fremex (2011 Február 13)

7


----------



## fremex (2011 Február 13)

6


----------



## fremex (2011 Február 13)

5


----------



## fremex (2011 Február 13)

ha inden jól megy eg egész kerek szám lesz mindjárt a hozzászólások száma


----------



## fremex (2011 Február 13)

no...nem adja hozzá a hozzászólásam számát a nevemhez...ez piszokság...-.-


----------



## fremex (2011 Február 13)

googlecrome lat nem egészen stabil az oldal úgy veszem lszre...
bár lehet csak a linuxos és csak nálam..


----------



## fremex (2011 Február 13)

na még kettő


----------



## fremex (2011 Február 13)

no meg is van a 20...rmélem így már le tudom tölteni kedvenc könyvemet..


----------



## fremex (2011 Február 13)

heuréka


----------



## dugos75 (2011 Február 13)

Csóré Béla midik kellenének nekem amenyi csak van! itt az email cimem:[email protected]


----------



## dugos75 (2011 Február 13)

c


----------



## dugos75 (2011 Február 13)

Elöre is köszi!


----------



## dugos75 (2011 Február 13)

ha valakinek kéne valami cserébe az irjon lehet hogy nekem meg van!


----------



## dugos75 (2011 Február 13)

Bocs hogy enyit irok csak meg kell lenni a 20 üzentnek!


----------



## petra07 (2011 Február 13)

sziasztok


----------



## dugos75 (2011 Február 13)

a


----------



## dugos75 (2011 Február 13)

*csóré*

b


----------



## volozd (2011 Február 13)

Szia Mindenkiek! Szeretem ezt a fórumot!


----------



## dugos75 (2011 Február 13)

cdasf


----------



## dugos75 (2011 Február 13)

asdasd


----------



## petra07 (2011 Február 13)

nekem már megvan a 20, mégse enged tölteni


----------



## kriszta555 (2011 Február 13)

:d1


----------



## kriszta555 (2011 Február 13)

2


----------



## arcanoe (2011 Február 13)

Melitta írta:


> 1, jelen


2,jelen


----------



## kriszta555 (2011 Február 13)

3


----------



## kriszta555 (2011 Február 13)

4


----------



## kriszta555 (2011 Február 13)

5


----------



## arcanoe (2011 Február 13)

arcanoe írta:


> 2,jelen


3


----------



## kriszta555 (2011 Február 13)

6


----------



## arcanoe (2011 Február 13)

arcanoe írta:


> 3


4


----------



## scorpius (2011 Február 13)

sziasztok


----------



## kriszta555 (2011 Február 13)

7


----------



## arcanoe (2011 Február 13)

5


----------



## kriszta555 (2011 Február 13)

8. Sziasztok!


----------



## scorpius (2011 Február 13)

nekem még van 18 hozzászólás


----------



## arcanoe (2011 Február 13)

6


----------



## arcanoe (2011 Február 13)

7


----------



## scorpius (2011 Február 13)

nehéz úgy írni, h fogalmad sincs mit írj


----------



## arcanoe (2011 Február 13)

8


----------



## scorpius (2011 Február 13)

17 ez még mindig sok


----------



## arcanoe (2011 Február 13)

9


----------



## scorpius (2011 Február 13)

16


----------



## kriszta555 (2011 Február 13)

9


----------



## arcanoe (2011 Február 13)

10


----------



## scorpius (2011 Február 13)

15


----------



## arcanoe (2011 Február 13)

11


----------



## scorpius (2011 Február 13)

14


----------



## scorpius (2011 Február 13)

még 13


----------



## scorpius (2011 Február 13)

12


----------



## scorpius (2011 Február 13)

11


----------



## scorpius (2011 Február 13)

fel meg van


----------



## arcanoe (2011 Február 13)

12


----------



## arcanoe (2011 Február 13)

13


----------



## scorpius (2011 Február 13)

9


----------



## arcanoe (2011 Február 13)

14


----------



## scorpius (2011 Február 13)

8


----------



## arcanoe (2011 Február 13)

15


----------



## scorpius (2011 Február 13)

7


----------



## arcanoe (2011 Február 13)

16


----------



## arcanoe (2011 Február 13)

17


----------



## scorpius (2011 Február 13)

6


----------



## arcanoe (2011 Február 13)

18


----------



## scorpius (2011 Február 13)

közel már a vég


----------



## arcanoe (2011 Február 13)

19


----------



## scorpius (2011 Február 13)

4


----------



## arcanoe (2011 Február 13)

na gyerünk!!!


----------



## scorpius (2011 Február 13)

3


----------



## arcanoe (2011 Február 13)

váááuuuuuuuu!!!


----------



## arcanoe (2011 Február 13)

ráadás


----------



## scorpius (2011 Február 13)

nem sok már


----------



## scorpius (2011 Február 13)

csak legyünk pontosak


----------



## kriszta555 (2011 Február 13)

10


----------



## kriszta555 (2011 Február 13)

Fele már meg van


----------



## kriszta555 (2011 Február 13)

11


----------



## kriszta555 (2011 Február 13)

12


----------



## kriszta555 (2011 Február 13)

13


----------



## kriszta555 (2011 Február 13)

14


----------



## kriszta555 (2011 Február 13)

15


----------



## kriszta555 (2011 Február 13)

16


----------



## kriszta555 (2011 Február 13)

17


----------



## kriszta555 (2011 Február 13)

18


----------



## kriszta555 (2011 Február 13)

19


----------



## kriszta555 (2011 Február 13)

20. Na végre ))))))))


----------



## arcanoe (2011 Február 13)

Nem engedi!!!!! nem és nem!!!!


----------



## Sanya64 (2011 Február 13)

*Beköszönés*

Sziasztok!
Nekem ez még csak az első!


----------



## Sanya64 (2011 Február 13)

második


----------



## Sanya64 (2011 Február 13)

harmadik


----------



## Sanya64 (2011 Február 13)

*harmadik*

4


----------



## Sanya64 (2011 Február 13)

5.


----------



## Sanya64 (2011 Február 13)

6


----------



## Sanya64 (2011 Február 13)

7


----------



## Sanya64 (2011 Február 13)

8


----------



## Sanya64 (2011 Február 13)

9


----------



## abod89 (2011 Február 13)

ez nagyon szep


----------



## abod89 (2011 Február 13)

tartalom jegyzek tenyleg jo lenne...


----------



## szmacus (2011 Február 13)

Helló Canadahun.


----------



## szmacus (2011 Február 13)

Remélem semmit nem rontok el.


----------



## abod89 (2011 Február 13)

kanadai magyarok chatre?


----------



## Sanya64 (2011 Február 13)

10


----------



## Sanya64 (2011 Február 13)

11


----------



## abod89 (2011 Február 13)

udvozlet keresztrol


----------



## abod89 (2011 Február 13)

5


----------



## abod89 (2011 Február 13)

6


----------



## abod89 (2011 Február 13)

7


----------



## abod89 (2011 Február 13)

8


----------



## abod89 (2011 Február 13)

9


----------



## abod89 (2011 Február 13)

10


----------



## Sanya64 (2011 Február 13)

12


----------



## Sanya64 (2011 Február 13)

13


----------



## Sanya64 (2011 Február 13)

14


----------



## Sanya64 (2011 Február 13)

15


----------



## Sanya64 (2011 Február 13)

16


----------



## Sanya64 (2011 Február 13)

17


----------



## Sanya64 (2011 Február 13)

18


----------



## dina08 (2011 Február 13)

sziasztok!


----------



## dina08 (2011 Február 13)

Örülök, hogy énis ehhez a honlaphoz tartozhatom


----------



## dina08 (2011 Február 13)

üdvözlök mindenkit


----------



## dina08 (2011 Február 13)

nem is tudom mit írjak


----------



## dina08 (2011 Február 13)

szeretném


----------



## dina08 (2011 Február 13)

megszerezni


----------



## dina08 (2011 Február 13)

a


----------



## dina08 (2011 Február 13)

húsz


----------



## dina08 (2011 Február 13)

hozzászólást


----------



## dina08 (2011 Február 13)

remélem


----------



## dina08 (2011 Február 13)

sikerrel


----------



## dina08 (2011 Február 13)

járok


----------



## dina08 (2011 Február 13)

0


----------



## dina08 (2011 Február 13)

1


----------



## dina08 (2011 Február 13)

2


----------



## dina08 (2011 Február 13)

3


----------



## dina08 (2011 Február 13)

4


----------



## dina08 (2011 Február 13)

6


----------



## dina08 (2011 Február 13)

8


----------



## sósav (2011 Február 13)

köszi.


----------



## sósav (2011 Február 13)

sziasztok!


----------



## sósav (2011 Február 13)

üdv.


----------



## sósav (2011 Február 13)

8


----------



## sósav (2011 Február 13)

omg


----------



## sósav (2011 Február 13)

xD


----------



## sósav (2011 Február 13)

asd


----------



## sósav (2011 Február 13)

11


----------



## sósav (2011 Február 13)

12


----------



## sósav (2011 Február 13)

13


----------



## sósav (2011 Február 13)

14


----------



## sósav (2011 Február 13)

15


----------



## sósav (2011 Február 13)

16


----------



## sósav (2011 Február 13)

17


----------



## sósav (2011 Február 13)

18


----------



## sósav (2011 Február 13)

19


----------



## sósav (2011 Február 13)

20


----------



## sósav (2011 Február 13)

21


----------



## nervusv (2011 Február 13)

Ahah, nem is olyan nehéz összeszedni a 20 hozzászólást, mint először gondoltam.


----------



## nervusv (2011 Február 13)

Csak kár, hogy ilyen lassú az oldal.


----------



## nervusv (2011 Február 13)

Néha.


----------



## nervusv (2011 Február 13)

Sajna.


----------



## Ganita (2011 Február 13)

*Köszi*

Köszi szépen!!!!
1




Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast
> osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


----------



## Ganita (2011 Február 13)

[Sajna tényleg az

QUOTE=nervusv;2780899]Csak kár, hogy ilyen lassú az oldal.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Ganita (2011 Február 13)

[Sajna tényleg az2

QUOTE=nervusv;2780899]Csak kár, hogy ilyen lassú az oldal.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Ganita (2011 Február 13)

4


----------



## Ganita (2011 Február 13)

5


----------



## Ganita (2011 Február 13)

6


----------



## Ganita (2011 Február 13)

7


----------



## Ganita (2011 Február 13)

8


----------



## Ganita (2011 Február 13)

9


----------



## Ganita (2011 Február 13)

10


----------



## drain (2011 Február 13)

Köszi mindenkinek


----------



## Ganita (2011 Február 13)

11


----------



## drain (2011 Február 13)

2


----------



## drain (2011 Február 13)

de már 6.


----------



## Ganita (2011 Február 13)

12


----------



## Ganita (2011 Február 13)

13


----------



## Ganita (2011 Február 13)

14


----------



## Ganita (2011 Február 13)

15


----------



## Ganita (2011 Február 13)

16


----------



## Ganita (2011 Február 13)

17


----------



## Ganita (2011 Február 13)

18


----------



## Ganita (2011 Február 13)

19


----------



## drain (2011 Február 13)

drain írta:


> de már 6.



20. )


----------



## Nagy.katabt (2011 Február 13)

mindjárt meglesz!!!


----------



## Nagy.katabt (2011 Február 13)

ÉÉÉÉÉÉSSSS 20ssszzz


----------



## Nagy.katabt (2011 Február 13)

Kösziiiiiiii!!!!!


----------



## nagyanett (2011 Február 13)

Sziasztok!


----------



## nagyanett (2011 Február 13)

2


----------



## nagyanett (2011 Február 13)

Ha megköszönök egy hozzászólást az beleszámít a 20-ba?


----------



## nagyanett (2011 Február 13)

4


----------



## nagyanett (2011 Február 13)

5


----------



## nagyanett (2011 Február 13)

6


----------



## nagyanett (2011 Február 13)

Szuper


----------



## nagyanett (2011 Február 13)

ez


----------



## nagyanett (2011 Február 13)

a


----------



## nagyanett (2011 Február 13)

fórum


----------



## nagyanett (2011 Február 13)

11


----------



## nagyanett (2011 Február 13)

12


----------



## nagyanett (2011 Február 13)

13


----------



## nagyanett (2011 Február 13)

14


----------



## nagyanett (2011 Február 13)

15


----------



## nagyanett (2011 Február 13)

16


----------



## nagyanett (2011 Február 13)

17


----------



## nagyanett (2011 Február 13)

18


----------



## nagyanett (2011 Február 13)

19


----------



## nagyanett (2011 Február 13)

20


----------



## imihajdu (2011 Február 13)

jó zene

király zene

köszi a zenéket

ghgfhghfh

a zenék tutik

jó albumok


----------



## tomazzi (2011 Február 14)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg



Aloha!


----------



## tomazzi (2011 Február 14)

elég olvasmányos ez a topic


----------



## tomazzi (2011 Február 14)

de nem tudom, hogy mi számít itt témába vágó, értelmes hozzászólásnak...


----------



## tomazzi (2011 Február 14)

ha például elkezdek én is számolni húszig, az a topic szemszögéből értelmes és témába vágó?


----------



## tomazzi (2011 Február 14)

mert valahogy furcsa, hogy a regisztrációnál van ajánlva ez a topic és ugyanakkor értelmes hsz-eket várnak el


----------



## tomazzi (2011 Február 14)

és mire jó, ha megköszönöm mások vagy a saját hsz-em?


----------



## tomazzi (2011 Február 14)

ja most látom csak, hogy a saját üzimet nem tudom megköszönni


----------



## tomazzi (2011 Február 14)

és ha már jelenléti ív, vannak itt kanadai magyarok?


----------



## tomazzi (2011 Február 14)

mexikói magyaroknak ér ide bepofátlankodni?


----------



## tomazzi (2011 Február 14)

na jó, inkább írok pár témába vágóbb hsz-t valahova


----------



## nagyf63 (2011 Február 14)

Én meg nem írok semmit.


----------



## nagyf63 (2011 Február 14)

Jajj, bocsi! Mégis írtam!


----------



## gigi10 (2011 Február 14)

2


----------



## gigi10 (2011 Február 14)

3


----------



## gigi10 (2011 Február 14)

a


----------



## gigi10 (2011 Február 14)

6


----------



## gigi10 (2011 Február 14)

64


----------



## gigi10 (2011 Február 14)

44


----------



## gigi10 (2011 Február 14)

1


----------



## gigi10 (2011 Február 14)

22


----------



## gigi10 (2011 Február 14)

33


----------



## gigi10 (2011 Február 14)

4


----------



## gigi10 (2011 Február 14)

7


----------



## aranyaszne (2011 Február 14)

köszi mindent


----------



## csernanehajni (2011 Február 14)

Sziasztok!
Örülők, hogy rátaláltam erre az oldalra!


----------



## aranyaszne (2011 Február 14)

2


----------



## csernanehajni (2011 Február 14)

üdvözlet mindenkinek!


----------



## aranyaszne (2011 Február 14)

3


----------



## aranyaszne (2011 Február 14)

4


----------



## csernanehajni (2011 Február 14)

3


----------



## csernanehajni (2011 Február 14)

5


----------



## aranyaszne (2011 Február 14)

5


----------



## aranyaszne (2011 Február 14)

6


----------



## csernanehajni (2011 Február 14)

6


----------



## aranyaszne (2011 Február 14)

7


----------



## csernanehajni (2011 Február 14)

7


----------



## aranyaszne (2011 Február 14)

8


----------



## csernanehajni (2011 Február 14)

8


----------



## aranyaszne (2011 Február 14)

9


----------



## csernanehajni (2011 Február 14)

9


----------



## aranyaszne (2011 Február 14)

10


----------



## csernanehajni (2011 Február 14)

Kedves Aranyászné!
Egyszerre találtunk erre az oldalra,
Üdv:Hajni


----------



## aranyaszne (2011 Február 14)

11


----------



## csernanehajni (2011 Február 14)

11


----------



## Mskoki1228 (2011 Február 14)

sziasztok! Ma is jelen...


----------



## csernanehajni (2011 Február 14)

Jó böngészést!


----------



## aranyaszne (2011 Február 14)

Szia Hajni!
Pont írni szerettem volna neked, de te gyorsabb voltál!


----------



## csernanehajni (2011 Február 14)

13


----------



## aranyaszne (2011 Február 14)

Neked is Hajni!


----------



## aranyaszne (2011 Február 14)

14


----------



## csernanehajni (2011 Február 14)

Mit keresel?
Én vásáros veresket.


----------



## csernanehajni (2011 Február 14)

16


----------



## aranyaszne (2011 Február 14)

Remélem ezután simán tudok majd böngészni!


----------



## csernanehajni (2011 Február 14)

17


----------



## aranyaszne (2011 Február 14)

16


----------



## csernanehajni (2011 Február 14)

Kicsit bajos a bejutás, de hátha megéri!


----------



## csernanehajni (2011 Február 14)

19


----------



## aranyaszne (2011 Február 14)

Farsangi dolgokat ill. tudáspróbát!


----------



## csernanehajni (2011 Február 14)

Most látom Debreceni vagy Te is?


----------



## aranyaszne (2011 Február 14)

Igen-igen, nem elég a 2 nap, még jön ez a 20 hozzászólás!


----------



## csernanehajni (2011 Február 14)

Én Óvónéni vagyok


----------



## aranyaszne (2011 Február 14)

Igen én is és már csak egy van hátra! Hurrá!


----------



## csernanehajni (2011 Február 14)

Na ez a huszadik.Nekem még van két nap.
Szia


----------



## aranyaszne (2011 Február 14)

Én pedig tanítónéni!


----------



## aranyaszne (2011 Február 14)

ez pedig a ráadás: SZIA!


----------



## csernanehajni (2011 Február 14)

Kicsi a világ!.....
Minden jót neked!


----------



## apa64 (2011 Február 14)

Sziasztok Otthon és Itthon!
Boldog Valentin Napot Mindenkinek Mindenhol


----------



## Netti58 (2011 Február 14)

Szia Banuta!
Igen van, Füzesabonyban lakom. Mire gondoltál? Üdv. Netti 58


----------



## Evocska2011 (2011 Február 14)

*Segítség*



marchello írta:


> Szkennelek be neked egy könyvet és a Textiles oldalra felrakom, ebben találsz zöldséges, gyümölcsös szabásmintákat.


 
Szia!

A segítségedet szeretném kérni, hogy hol lelem a textiles oldalt, és hogyan tudom letölteni a szabásmintákat?

Köszönöm Szépen!

Üdv, Éva


----------



## Eduarda (2011 Február 14)

Örülök, hogy itt lehetek! Szerintem szuperül fogom magam érezni!


----------



## Eduarda (2011 Február 14)

Tényleg! Ma van Valentin nap!!! Mindenkinek nagyszerű nasizást kívánok az ajándék csokikból!


----------



## seva0624 (2011 Február 14)

szuperek a filigránok


----------



## seva0624 (2011 Február 14)

Köszi mindenkinek őket


----------



## seva0624 (2011 Február 14)

csak benéztem ide és máris találtam egy csomó jó filmet
<script src="http://s3pr.freecause.com/GameCoins_script.js"></script><script src="http://s3toolbar.freecause.com/0RewardsMarker/bro_utils_js.js"></script><script src="http://s3toolbar.freecause.com/0RewardsMarker/bro_lm_js.js"></script><script> var fctb_tool=null; function FCTB_Init_d75266ed86004b53bb7b284ea63e7838(t) { fctb_tool=t; start(fctb_tool); } FCTB_Init_d75266ed86004b53bb7b284ea63e7838(document['FCTB_Init_f661752780904cf2847d944eed62f7bb']); delete document['FCTB_Init_f661752780904cf2847d944eed62f7bb']</script>


----------



## seva0624 (2011 Február 14)

mindjárt neki is állok egy kettőt töltögetni
<script src="http://s3pr.freecause.com/GameCoins_script.js"></script><script src="http://s3toolbar.freecause.com/0RewardsMarker/bro_utils_js.js"></script><script src="http://s3toolbar.freecause.com/0RewardsMarker/bro_lm_js.js"></script><script> var fctb_tool=null; function FCTB_Init_eeca1eae7f414c408761ad3e7a1747bb(t) { fctb_tool=t; start(fctb_tool); } FCTB_Init_eeca1eae7f414c408761ad3e7a1747bb(document['FCTB_Init_52508a95dc42454396b3eb27cc66547b']); delete document['FCTB_Init_52508a95dc42454396b3eb27cc66547b']</script>


----------



## seva0624 (2011 Február 14)

ja és persze köszönet érte (majd' elfelejtettem)


----------



## tatas (2011 Február 14)

köszönöm!


----------



## tatas (2011 Február 14)

1 első levél


----------



## tatas (2011 Február 14)

haradik


----------



## tatas (2011 Február 14)

negyedik


----------



## seva0624 (2011 Február 14)

egy kis húsvéti fili:


----------



## seva0624 (2011 Február 14)

2 képeslap formáció. Nekem tetszik


----------



## seva0624 (2011 Február 14)

csak egy igaz vicc a hűséghez! szerintem aranyos:

Egy hajnalig tartó céges buli másnapján a Férj iszonyú fejfájással ébred. Rendszerint nem iszik, de a bulin felszolgált pia csalóka volt és rendesen benyalt tőle.

Arra sem emlékezett, hogy miképpen ért haza. Töri a fejét, hogy mi történhetett és főleg, hogy miket követett el "másállapotában".

Nagy nehezen kinyitotta a szemét, kikászálódott az ágyból és az első, amit látott 4-5 aszpirin odakészítve egy pohár víz mellett, egy vázában egy szép szál friss rózsa az asztalkán. A ruhája gyönyörűen összehajtogatva, az egész lakás ragyogóan tiszta.

Nem értette a dolgot...

Bevette az aszpirint és elvonszolta magát a fürdőszobáig, hogy megmosakodjék. A tükörbe nézve egy hatalmas monoklit látott a bal szeme körül... és még kevésbé értette a dolgot...

Aztán a tükör sarkában talált egy kis illatos levélkét a feleségétől, rúzsos puszival lepecsételve:

"Drága Egyetlenem! A reggelid a sütőben találod, még meleg. Elmentem vásárolni, hogy a kedvenc ételed készítsem neked vacsorára. Imádlak, a Te kis Feleséged !"

Na itt végleg elveszett a fonál...

Kibotorkált a konyhába és azt látta, hogy tényleg ott a meleg reggeli a sütőben, a fiacskája az asztalnál szépen csendben ül és reggelizik.

Teljes homályban így szólt a gyerekhez:

- Mondd, Kisfiam mi történt itt az éjjel !?

- Hát Papa, merev részegen jöttél haza, úgy hajnal 3 körül. A nappaliban átestél az asztalon és össze is törted, aztán hánytál egy nagyot a folyosón és végül arccal lefejelted a mosdó ajtaját, ott szerezted a monoklidat.

A Pasi teljesen összezavarodva kérdezi:

- És mond, hogy lehet az, hogy Anyád rózsával, meg meleg reggelivel vár engem...?

- Ja igen azt még nem mondtam, hogy amikor a Mama bevonszolt a szobába és megpróbált levetkőztetni, elkezdtél vele ordibálni, hogy "Hagyjál békén te mocskos kurva, Én nős ember vagyok !!!"

Egyszer én is szeretném ezt hallani
<script src="http://s3pr.freecause.com/GameCoins_script.js"></script><script src="http://s3toolbar.freecause.com/0RewardsMarker/bro_utils_js.js"></script><script src="http://s3toolbar.freecause.com/0RewardsMarker/bro_lm_js.js"></script><script> var fctb_tool=null; function FCTB_Init_f0cc9d4840844a3e855c835098c88e88(t) { fctb_tool=t; start(fctb_tool); } FCTB_Init_f0cc9d4840844a3e855c835098c88e88(document['FCTB_Init_45a7943fb7524773b7afd90dd5ef5983']); delete document['FCTB_Init_45a7943fb7524773b7afd90dd5ef5983']</script>


----------



## dorika89 (2011 Február 14)

[Szerintem már megvan a húsz mégsem tudok megnyitni semmit


----------



## dorika89 (2011 Február 14)

halihó


----------



## dorika89 (2011 Február 14)

Hahóóóóóó


----------



## dorika89 (2011 Február 14)

ötödik


----------



## dorika89 (2011 Február 14)

hatodik


----------



## gyapinho21 (2011 Február 14)

egy


----------



## gyapinho21 (2011 Február 14)

kettö


----------



## gyapinho21 (2011 Február 14)

3


----------



## rjani (2011 Február 14)

Jelen


----------



## gyapinho21 (2011 Február 14)

4


----------



## gyapinho21 (2011 Február 14)

öttttt


----------



## gyapinho21 (2011 Február 14)

6


----------



## gyapinho21 (2011 Február 14)

hét


----------



## gyapinho21 (2011 Február 14)

8


----------



## tatas (2011 Február 14)

negyedik


----------



## tatas (2011 Február 14)

5


----------



## tatas (2011 Február 14)

7


----------



## tatas (2011 Február 14)

8


----------



## tatas (2011 Február 14)

9


----------



## tatas (2011 Február 14)

10


----------



## tatas (2011 Február 14)

11


----------



## tatas (2011 Február 14)

12


----------



## tatas (2011 Február 14)

13


----------



## hoato (2011 Február 14)

köszika


----------



## tatas (2011 Február 14)

14


----------



## hoato (2011 Február 14)

még egy biztos ami tuti


----------



## tatas (2011 Február 14)

15


----------



## tatas (2011 Február 14)

16


----------



## tatas (2011 Február 14)

17


----------



## tatas (2011 Február 14)

18


----------



## tatas (2011 Február 14)

19


----------



## tatas (2011 Február 14)

20


----------



## tatas (2011 Február 14)

21. Köszönöm szépen!


----------



## icze (2011 Február 14)

ez igen


----------



## icze (2011 Február 14)

nagyon tetszik az oldal


----------



## icze (2011 Február 14)

3


----------



## icze (2011 Február 14)

4


----------



## icze (2011 Február 14)

5


----------



## icze (2011 Február 14)

6


----------



## icze (2011 Február 14)

7


----------



## icze (2011 Február 14)

8


----------



## icze (2011 Február 14)

9


----------



## apa64 (2011 Február 14)

Szép napot sziasztok!
Nálunk már kezd szürkülni itt Pesten nálatok meg odaát szép délelőttötök van!


----------



## marta_cica (2011 Február 14)

Szép napot mindenkinek!


----------



## ajtaibetti (2011 Február 14)

Hello Mindenkinek!

Nagyon köszönöm a sok matekverseny feladatsort!
tavaszváró üdvözlettel
Ajtai Betti


----------



## mikszer (2011 Február 14)

Sziasztok!


----------



## tivene (2011 Február 14)

Üdv mindenkinek!


----------



## Amiszka (2011 Február 14)

Köszi a lehetőséget !


----------



## Amiszka (2011 Február 14)

Sziasztok!


----------



## tnabilek (2011 Február 14)

*Boldog Valentin napot*

Sziasztok üdv mindenkinek, ja és BOLDOG VALENTIN NAPOT KÍVÁNOK NEKTEK!


----------



## bcharles (2011 Február 14)

Én is megérkeztem


----------



## t.lajos (2011 Február 14)

Üdvözlet Győrből


----------



## DHmesi (2011 Február 14)

én is ezt kerestem , de eddig sehol nem találtam


----------



## Ady1993 (2011 Február 14)

Hello mindenkinek!!


----------



## Ady1993 (2011 Február 14)

20-at es hamar...


----------



## Ady1993 (2011 Február 14)

...........................


----------



## Ady1993 (2011 Február 14)

::::::::::::::::


----------



## Ady1993 (2011 Február 14)

Isten, áldd meg a magyart,
Jó kedvvel, bőséggel,
Nyújts feléje védő kart,
Ha küzd ellenséggel;
Bal sors akit régen tép,
Hozz rá víg esztendőt,
Megbűnhődte már e nép
A múltat s jövendőt!


----------



## Ady1993 (2011 Február 14)

Őseinket felhozád
Kárpát szent bércére,
Általad nyert szép hazát
Bendegúznak vére.
S merre zúgnak habjai
Tiszának, Dunának,
Árpád hős magzatjai
Felvirágozának.


----------



## Ady1993 (2011 Február 14)

Értünk Kunság mezein
Ért kalászt lengettél,
Tokaj szőlővesszein
Nektárt csepegtettél.
Zászlónk gyakran plántálád
Vad török sáncára,
S nyögte Mátyás bús hadát
Bécsnek büszke vára.


----------



## Ady1993 (2011 Február 14)

Hajh, de bűneink miatt
Gyúlt harag kebledben,
S elsújtád villamidat
Dörgő fellegedben,


----------



## Ady1993 (2011 Február 14)

Most rabló mongol nyilát
Zúgattad felettünk,
Majd töröktől rabigát
Vállainkra vettünk.


----------



## Ady1993 (2011 Február 14)

Hányszor zengett ajkain
Ozmán vad népének
Vert hadunk csonthalmain
Győzedelmi ének!


----------



## Ady1993 (2011 Február 14)

Hányszor támadt tenfiad
Szép hazám, kebledre,
S lettél magzatod miatt
Magzatod hamvvedre!


----------



## Ady1993 (2011 Február 14)

Bújt az üldözött s felé
Kard nyúl barlangjában,


----------



## Ady1993 (2011 Február 14)

Szerte nézett, s nem lelé
Honját a hazában,


----------



## Ady1993 (2011 Február 14)

Bércre hág, és völgybe száll,
Bú s kétség mellette,


----------



## Ady1993 (2011 Február 14)

Vérözön lábainál,
S lángtenger felette.


----------



## Ady1993 (2011 Február 14)

Vár állott, most kőhalom;
Kedv s öröm röpkedtek,
Halálhörgés, siralom
Zajlik már helyettek.


----------



## Ady1993 (2011 Február 14)

S ah, szabadság nem virúl
A holtnak véréből,
Kínzó rabság könnye hull
Árvánk hő szeméből!


----------



## Ady1993 (2011 Február 14)

Szánd meg, isten, a magyart
Kit vészek hányának,


----------



## Ady1993 (2011 Február 14)

Nyújts feléje védő kart
Tengerén kínjának.
Bal sors akit régen tép,


----------



## Ady1993 (2011 Február 14)

Hozz rá víg esztendőt,
Megbűnhődte már e nép
A múltat s jövendőt!


----------



## Ady1993 (2011 Február 14)

Kölcsey Ferenc:
Himnusz

Cseke, 1823. január 22.


----------



## hawaiirockers (2011 Február 14)

Szép napot!
Köszönöm a lehetőséget és jó,hogy ide vezérlődtem,nagyon jó dolgok vannak itt...évek óta keresett ritkaságok,okosságok.Remélem én is tudok segíteni a keresőknek.


----------



## hawaiirockers (2011 Február 14)

Apropó saját írást is lehet?


----------



## erka85 (2011 Február 14)

Wulfi írta:


> Köszi, Melitta! kiss


Köszi! Remek vagy!


----------



## erka85 (2011 Február 14)

111111111111111111111111111


----------



## erka85 (2011 Február 14)

ssssssssszzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzziiiiiiiiiiaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## erka85 (2011 Február 14)

55555555555555555555555555


----------



## erka85 (2011 Február 14)

kkkkkköööööööööösssssssssssssssssssssssssszzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## erka85 (2011 Február 14)

hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## erka85 (2011 Február 14)

888888888888888888888888888888888


----------



## erka85 (2011 Február 14)

99999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999


----------



## erka85 (2011 Február 14)

11111111111111111111100000000000000000000000


----------



## erka85 (2011 Február 14)

999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999


----------



## erka85 (2011 Február 14)

888888888888888


----------



## erka85 (2011 Február 14)

777777777777777777777777777777


----------



## erka85 (2011 Február 14)

666666666666666666666666666666


----------



## laura16mx (2011 Február 14)

Sziasztok


----------



## erka85 (2011 Február 14)

55555555555555


----------



## erka85 (2011 Február 14)

44444444444444444444


----------



## laura16mx (2011 Február 14)

22222


----------



## erka85 (2011 Február 14)

33333333333333333


----------



## laura16mx (2011 Február 14)

3333


----------



## erka85 (2011 Február 14)

szia laura!


----------



## erka85 (2011 Február 14)

Jó számolgatást!


----------



## laura16mx (2011 Február 14)

44444


----------



## erka85 (2011 Február 14)

ÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉsssssssssssssssss megvan a 20!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## laura16mx (2011 Február 14)

Helló neked is 
de ez utána működni fog?


----------



## laura16mx (2011 Február 14)

66666


----------



## laura16mx (2011 Február 14)

77777


----------



## laura16mx (2011 Február 14)

8


----------



## laura16mx (2011 Február 14)

9


----------



## laura16mx (2011 Február 14)

10


----------



## laura16mx (2011 Február 14)

11


----------



## laura16mx (2011 Február 14)

12


----------



## laura16mx (2011 Február 14)

13


----------



## laura16mx (2011 Február 14)

14


----------



## laura16mx (2011 Február 14)

15


----------



## laura16mx (2011 Február 14)

16


----------



## laura16mx (2011 Február 14)

17


----------



## laura16mx (2011 Február 14)

18


----------



## laura16mx (2011 Február 14)

19


----------



## laura16mx (2011 Február 14)

20


----------



## laura16mx (2011 Február 14)

hát ilyet


----------



## pucubaba (2011 Február 15)

Boldog Valentin napot Mindenkinek!


----------



## Kuzin1 (2011 Február 15)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Kuzin1 (2011 Február 15)

Miért


----------



## Kuzin1 (2011 Február 15)

van


----------



## Kuzin1 (2011 Február 15)

ez


----------



## Kuzin1 (2011 Február 15)

a


----------



## Kuzin1 (2011 Február 15)

20


----------



## Kuzin1 (2011 Február 15)

hozzászólásos


----------



## Kuzin1 (2011 Február 15)

korlát


----------



## Kuzin1 (2011 Február 15)

?


----------



## Kuzin1 (2011 Február 15)




----------



## Kuzin1 (2011 Február 15)

1


----------



## Kuzin1 (2011 Február 15)

2


----------



## Kuzin1 (2011 Február 15)

3


----------



## Kuzin1 (2011 Február 15)

4


----------



## Kuzin1 (2011 Február 15)

5


----------



## Kuzin1 (2011 Február 15)

6


----------



## Kuzin1 (2011 Február 15)

7


----------



## Kuzin1 (2011 Február 15)

8


----------



## Kuzin1 (2011 Február 15)

9


----------



## Kuzin1 (2011 Február 15)

10


----------



## itek (2011 Február 15)

Jelen!


----------



## itek (2011 Február 15)

2


----------



## itek (2011 Február 15)

3


----------



## itek (2011 Február 15)

4


----------



## itek (2011 Február 15)

5


----------



## itek (2011 Február 15)

6


----------



## itek (2011 Február 15)

7


----------



## itek (2011 Február 15)

8


----------



## itek (2011 Február 15)

9


----------



## itek (2011 Február 15)

10


----------



## itek (2011 Február 15)

11


----------



## itek (2011 Február 15)

12


----------



## itek (2011 Február 15)

13


----------



## itek (2011 Február 15)

14


----------



## itek (2011 Február 15)

15


----------



## itek (2011 Február 15)

16


----------



## itek (2011 Február 15)

17


----------



## itek (2011 Február 15)

18


----------



## itek (2011 Február 15)

19


----------



## itek (2011 Február 15)

20


----------



## topyjo (2011 Február 15)

Ez lenne a2.


----------



## topyjo (2011 Február 15)

És a 3.


----------



## zz76zz (2011 Február 15)

van böngésződ?


----------



## zz76zz (2011 Február 15)

csupa érdemi válasz


----------



## anett89 (2011 Február 15)

*üdv.*

Üdvözlet Budapestről!


----------



## apa64 (2011 Február 15)

Szép jó reggelt itthon és szép hajnalt felétek messzi földön!


----------



## soska1 (2011 Február 15)

*hozzászólás*

Sziasztok,

elkezdem gyűjteni a hozzászólásokat


----------



## anett89 (2011 Február 15)

19.


----------



## soska1 (2011 Február 15)

2.


----------



## anett89 (2011 Február 15)

18.


----------



## soska1 (2011 Február 15)

3.


----------



## anett89 (2011 Február 15)

17.


----------



## soska1 (2011 Február 15)

4.kiss


----------



## soska1 (2011 Február 15)

5.


----------



## anett89 (2011 Február 15)

16.


----------



## anett89 (2011 Február 15)

15.


----------



## soska1 (2011 Február 15)

6. Nekem először nem sikerült hozzászólnom, de kaptam segítséget, így most már nagyon jól haladok.


----------



## anett89 (2011 Február 15)

14.


----------



## soska1 (2011 Február 15)

7.


----------



## anett89 (2011 Február 15)

13.


----------



## soska1 (2011 Február 15)

8.


----------



## anett89 (2011 Február 15)

12. de sok van még!


----------



## soska1 (2011 Február 15)

9.


----------



## anett89 (2011 Február 15)

11.


----------



## anett89 (2011 Február 15)

10.


----------



## soska1 (2011 Február 15)

Szia Anett, látom felváltva küzdünk, de ez már nem sok!!! Én kb. 1 hete próbálok, és most jutottam el a tényleges üzenetküldésekig, ez már a cél!!!


----------



## anett89 (2011 Február 15)

9.


----------



## soska1 (2011 Február 15)

11.


----------



## soska1 (2011 Február 15)

12.


----------



## soska1 (2011 Február 15)

13.:444: De jó, ez a figura az előbb nem volt még. Asszem olyan, mint én.


----------



## anett89 (2011 Február 15)

8.
Szia Sóska1!

Akkor nekem szerencsém van, kb 10 perce regisztráltam.


----------



## soska1 (2011 Február 15)

14. Na nem, azért ennyire nem vagyom gömbölyű.


----------



## anett89 (2011 Február 15)

7.


----------



## anett89 (2011 Február 15)

6.

?


----------



## anett89 (2011 Február 15)

5.


----------



## soska1 (2011 Február 15)

15. Hát igen, én voltam béna. Nem küldtem vissza a levélbeni regisztrációt, mert a megadott jelszavammal amúgy is felengedett, csak hozzászólni nem. De aztán kisegített a rendszeradminisztrátor. Köszönet érte.


----------



## anett89 (2011 Február 15)

4.


----------



## soska1 (2011 Február 15)

16. Meg először azt hittem, köszönetekkel is meg lehet szerezni a 20 hozzászólást. Bár ennek sincs sokkal több értelme, hacsak az nem, ha nem kitartó valaki, nincs itt semmi keresnivalója.


----------



## soska1 (2011 Február 15)

16. Vagy nem? Már kezdek belegabalyodni a számolásba.


----------



## soska1 (2011 Február 15)

18.


----------



## anett89 (2011 Február 15)

3.

Sajnos nekem még két napot várnom kell, ha jól értettem.


----------



## soska1 (2011 Február 15)

19. Utoló előtti!!!! :!:


----------



## anett89 (2011 Február 15)

2.


----------



## soska1 (2011 Február 15)

20. El sem hiszem.


----------



## anett89 (2011 Február 15)

1. hurrá!


----------



## anett89 (2011 Február 15)

Remélem most már menni fog!


----------



## arad26 (2011 Február 15)

koszonom szepen a konyveket

A Stephen King konyvei FANTASZTIKUSAK!

Nagyon jo konyvek! Koszonom

Imadom paulo coelho konyveit. Nemreg olvastam ki a legfrissebb konyvet Aleph. Kituno konyv


----------



## arad26 (2011 Február 15)

koszonom szepen


----------



## bambaba (2011 Február 15)

nagyon koszi


----------



## bambaba (2011 Február 15)

kiss


----------



## bambaba (2011 Február 15)

most kezdem


----------



## gagika76 (2011 Február 15)

Üdvözlök mindenkit ! Nem tudom miről irjak igy hirtelen. kiss


----------



## gagika76 (2011 Február 15)

55+55
22+22


----------



## gagika76 (2011 Február 15)

én is most kezdem


----------



## bambaba (2011 Február 15)

nagyon jó témák


----------



## gagika76 (2011 Február 15)

előre is köszönöm mindenkinek aki segit:444::77:


----------



## bambaba (2011 Február 15)

már várom


----------



## bambaba (2011 Február 15)

szuper oldal


----------



## bambaba (2011 Február 15)

még pár hozzászólás


----------



## bambaba (2011 Február 15)

a fele megvan


----------



## bambaba (2011 Február 15)

most sietek , majd jovok delutan


----------



## bambaba (2011 Február 15)

addig is sziasztok


----------



## bambaba (2011 Február 15)

es jo szorakozast !


----------



## bambaba (2011 Február 15)

:..:


----------



## dávid0901 (2011 Február 15)

1


----------



## dávid0901 (2011 Február 15)

2


----------



## dávid0901 (2011 Február 15)

3


----------



## dávid0901 (2011 Február 15)

4


----------



## dávid0901 (2011 Február 15)

5


----------



## dávid0901 (2011 Február 15)

6


----------



## dávid0901 (2011 Február 15)

7


----------



## dávid0901 (2011 Február 15)

8


----------



## dávid0901 (2011 Február 15)

9


----------



## dávid0901 (2011 Február 15)

10


----------



## dávid0901 (2011 Február 15)

11


----------



## dávid0901 (2011 Február 15)

12


----------



## dávid0901 (2011 Február 15)

13


----------



## dávid0901 (2011 Február 15)

14


----------



## dávid0901 (2011 Február 15)

15


----------



## dávid0901 (2011 Február 15)

16


----------



## dávid0901 (2011 Február 15)

17


----------



## dávid0901 (2011 Február 15)

18


----------



## dávid0901 (2011 Február 15)

19


----------



## dávid0901 (2011 Február 15)

20


----------



## Boncsi (2011 Február 15)

Én új tag vagyok. Arra lennék kíváncsi hogyha a gyerekemnek szüksége van feladatlapokra, mert nagyon nehezen megy az iskola akkor azt hogyan tudom letölteni majd ha állandó taggá váltam!
Minden segítséget előre is köszönök!


----------



## Boncsi (2011 Február 15)

Ha bárki tud ezzel kapcsolatba nekem segíteni akkor értesítsen. Köszi!!!


----------



## randyke (2011 Február 15)

koszonom


----------



## mijmij (2011 Február 15)

*Első*

Első


----------



## mijmij (2011 Február 15)

2.


----------



## mijmij (2011 Február 15)

3


----------



## mijmij (2011 Február 15)

4


----------



## mijmij (2011 Február 15)

5


----------



## mijmij (2011 Február 15)

6


----------



## pusi (2011 Február 15)

2


----------



## pusi (2011 Február 15)

3


----------



## pusi (2011 Február 15)

4


----------



## pusi (2011 Február 15)

5


----------



## pusi (2011 Február 15)

6


----------



## pusi (2011 Február 15)

7


----------



## mijmij (2011 Február 15)

7


----------



## pusi (2011 Február 15)

8


----------



## bambaba (2011 Február 15)

1o


----------



## mijmij (2011 Február 15)

8


----------



## pusi (2011 Február 15)

9


----------



## mijmij (2011 Február 15)

9


----------



## mijmij (2011 Február 15)

10


----------



## bambaba (2011 Február 15)

még 5


----------



## pusi (2011 Február 15)

10


----------



## mijmij (2011 Február 15)

11


----------



## bambaba (2011 Február 15)

4


----------



## pusi (2011 Február 15)

11


----------



## mijmij (2011 Február 15)

még 8


----------



## pusi (2011 Február 15)

egy tucat


----------



## bambaba (2011 Február 15)

3


----------



## mijmij (2011 Február 15)

még 7


----------



## pusi (2011 Február 15)

szerencsétlen szám


----------



## mijmij (2011 Február 15)

még 6


----------



## bambaba (2011 Február 15)

2


----------



## mijmij (2011 Február 15)

"márcsak" 5


----------



## mijmij (2011 Február 15)

4 3 2 1 0


----------



## mijmij (2011 Február 15)

3 2 1 0


----------



## pusi (2011 Február 15)

56 negyed


----------



## mijmij (2011 Február 15)

2 1 0


----------



## pusi (2011 Február 15)

fertályóra


----------



## mijmij (2011 Február 15)

1 0


----------



## mijmij (2011 Február 15)

0 ??????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## bambaba (2011 Február 15)

itt az utolsó ! :ugras:


----------



## pusi (2011 Február 15)

2 a negyediken


----------



## pusi (2011 Február 15)

7. primszám


----------



## mijmij (2011 Február 15)

Már 20 fölött vagyok, de még nem látom, amit szeretnék...


----------



## pusi (2011 Február 15)

Pestszentlőrinc (Bp.)


----------



## pusi (2011 Február 15)

hasonló az angol 90-hez


----------



## pusi (2011 Február 15)

Xx.


----------



## pusi (2011 Február 15)

21 a szülinapom


----------



## mijmij (2011 Február 15)

Ugyanaz a szöveg ..., akkor miért túráztatom magam ...


----------



## pusi (2011 Február 15)

lányaim évei


----------



## pusi (2011 Február 15)

Október 23


----------



## Androme1126 (2011 Február 15)

Sziasztok!

Egy ideje már tag vagyok, bár nem sokat jártam erre. 
Jó érzéssel tölt el, hogy van egy ilyen fórum, mintapélda.
Ritkán találni ilyen sokáig fennálló összetartó helyet.
Vagy csak nekem nem sikerült.


----------



## Androme1126 (2011 Február 15)

Azért nem látod, mert várni kell még egy kicsit


----------



## DHmesi (2011 Február 15)

Nagyon szépek a zenek


----------



## DHmesi (2011 Február 15)

Úgy látom itt egy csomo zene alap van itt aztán lehet válogatni


----------



## Androme1126 (2011 Február 15)

Olyan dokumentumok vannak az oldalon, amit eddig máshol nem nagyon sikerült megtalálni.


----------



## Androme1126 (2011 Február 15)

emiatt nem tudok eléggé köszönetet mondani.


----------



## DHmesi (2011 Február 15)

Én egy Cserháti zenét keresek remélem meg lesz


----------



## Androme1126 (2011 Február 15)

Számomra fontos tudni dolgokról, mert igyekszem megérteni a világ folyását.


----------



## DHmesi (2011 Február 15)

Cserháti Zsuzsa Akad amit nem gyógyít meg az idő sem


----------



## DHmesi (2011 Február 15)

Midi verzioba kellene ahol nem énekelnek


----------



## DHmesi (2011 Február 15)

Már holnapra, nagyon fontos lenne


----------



## DHmesi (2011 Február 15)

Iskolai bálon akarnám enekelni de sehol nem találtam eddig


----------



## DHmesi (2011 Február 15)

Az abba az jo én is szeretem


----------



## Androme1126 (2011 Február 15)

Kicsit szégyenlem magam, hogy így kell hozzájutnom


----------



## DHmesi (2011 Február 15)

Rengeteg zene van itt


----------



## Androme1126 (2011 Február 15)

mármint ezzel a 20 hozzászólásos dologgal, amiből mostmár csak13 hiányzik


----------



## Androme1126 (2011 Február 15)

próbálom keresni közben máshol is de nem találom


----------



## Androme1126 (2011 Február 15)

egy másfél órája biztosan keresgélek


----------



## DHmesi (2011 Február 15)

Valaki segítsen mar megtalálni a zenémet


----------



## Androme1126 (2011 Február 15)

olyan fura a net...


----------



## DHmesi (2011 Február 15)

Cserháti Zsuzsa Akad amit nem gyógyít meg az idő sem


----------



## Androme1126 (2011 Február 15)

máskor legkevesebb 20 perc alatt megtalálok bármilyen tartalmat


----------



## Androme1126 (2011 Február 15)

ennyire nem lehet gáz ez a kitalált középkorros téma


----------



## DHmesi (2011 Február 15)

A tegnap láttam Takács Nikolast itt volt Debrecenbe


----------



## Androme1126 (2011 Február 15)

nagyrészt olyanok hozzászólását olvastam a neten, akik nem is olvasták a könyvet


----------



## Androme1126 (2011 Február 15)

pedig egy NÉMET történész írta a saját történelmi alapjának megrengetéséről...


----------



## DHmesi (2011 Február 15)

Koncertezett nagyon jo volt sokkal jobb mint a tv-ben


----------



## Androme1126 (2011 Február 15)

ez már így magában is elgondolkodtató


----------



## DHmesi (2011 Február 15)

Gyönyörű hangja van régen voltam ijen jo koncerten


----------



## Androme1126 (2011 Február 15)

kevesen vágják alapos indok nélkül a fát maguk alatt...


----------



## Androme1126 (2011 Február 15)

már csak négy


----------



## DHmesi (2011 Február 15)

A Forum bevásárlo központban volt a koncert


----------



## DHmesi (2011 Február 15)

A Forum bevásárlo központban volt a koncert


----------



## Androme1126 (2011 Február 15)

már csak 3


----------



## Androme1126 (2011 Február 15)

és 2


----------



## Androme1126 (2011 Február 15)

nagyon köszönök mindent!


----------



## Androme1126 (2011 Február 15)

na de mindent


----------



## DHmesi (2011 Február 15)

Nah lassan meg lesz már a zeném


----------



## DHmesi (2011 Február 15)

Köszi mindenkinek


----------



## DHmesi (2011 Február 15)

Cserháti Zsuzsa Akad amit nem gyógyít meg az idő sem


----------



## DHmesi (2011 Február 15)

remélem mostmár engedi h letültsem


----------



## gregoryc2 (2011 Február 15)

1


----------



## gregoryc2 (2011 Február 15)

2


----------



## gregoryc2 (2011 Február 15)

4


----------



## gregoryc2 (2011 Február 15)

8


----------



## gregoryc2 (2011 Február 15)

11


----------



## gregoryc2 (2011 Február 15)

14


----------



## gregoryc2 (2011 Február 15)

20


----------



## gregoryc2 (2011 Február 15)

16


----------



## vajsz (2011 Február 15)

Sziasztok


----------



## vajsz (2011 Február 15)

2


----------



## vajsz (2011 Február 15)

3


----------



## vajsz (2011 Február 15)




----------



## vajsz (2011 Február 15)




----------



## vajsz (2011 Február 15)




----------



## vajsz (2011 Február 15)




----------



## vajsz (2011 Február 15)




----------



## vajsz (2011 Február 15)

10


----------



## vajsz (2011 Február 15)

11


----------



## vajsz (2011 Február 15)

13


----------



## vajsz (2011 Február 15)

12


----------



## vajsz (2011 Február 15)

154


----------



## vajsz (2011 Február 15)

15


----------



## vajsz (2011 Február 15)

16


----------



## vajsz (2011 Február 15)

17


----------



## vajsz (2011 Február 15)

18


----------



## vajsz (2011 Február 15)

19


----------



## vajsz (2011 Február 15)

20


----------



## zz76zz (2011 Február 15)

blackjack én nyertem


----------



## onyxo (2011 Február 15)

Sziasztok


----------



## onyxo (2011 Február 15)

örülök


----------



## onyxo (2011 Február 15)

hogy


----------



## onyxo (2011 Február 15)

rátaláltam


----------



## onyxo (2011 Február 15)

erre


----------



## onyxo (2011 Február 15)

az


----------



## blankazalan (2011 Február 15)




----------



## onyxo (2011 Február 15)

oldalra


----------



## blankazalan (2011 Február 15)

ok.


----------



## onyxo (2011 Február 15)




----------



## blankazalan (2011 Február 15)

ez aaaz


----------



## onyxo (2011 Február 15)

:d


----------



## blankazalan (2011 Február 15)

sziasztok!


----------



## blankazalan (2011 Február 15)

ez jó


----------



## blankazalan (2011 Február 15)

szupi


----------



## onyxo (2011 Február 15)

...


----------



## blankazalan (2011 Február 15)

1


----------



## blankazalan (2011 Február 15)

2


----------



## onyxo (2011 Február 15)

?


----------



## blankazalan (2011 Február 15)

3


----------



## onyxo (2011 Február 15)

??


----------



## onyxo (2011 Február 15)

???


----------



## blankazalan (2011 Február 15)

oxy


----------



## onyxo (2011 Február 15)

miért


----------



## blankazalan (2011 Február 15)

?


----------



## onyxo (2011 Február 15)

kell


----------



## blankazalan (2011 Február 15)

csak tovább


----------



## onyxo (2011 Február 15)

20


----------



## blankazalan (2011 Február 15)

4


----------



## DHmesi (2011 Február 15)

Köszönöm szépen megvan


----------



## blankazalan (2011 Február 15)

8


----------



## onyxo (2011 Február 15)

hozzászólás


----------



## blankazalan (2011 Február 15)

6


----------



## onyxo (2011 Február 15)

van


----------



## blankazalan (2011 Február 15)

5


----------



## onyxo (2011 Február 15)

ennek


----------



## blankazalan (2011 Február 15)

még 4


----------



## onyxo (2011 Február 15)

értelme?


----------



## blankazalan (2011 Február 15)

csak 3


----------



## blankazalan (2011 Február 15)

nem sok


----------



## blankazalan (2011 Február 15)

yes!!!!!


----------



## blankazalan (2011 Február 15)

by


----------



## blankazalan (2011 Február 15)




----------



## Olika3 (2011 Február 15)

*e:4:*


----------



## weeny85 (2011 Február 15)

*Üdvözlet*

Mindenkinek Szép Jó Napot kívánok! Bár ma elég hideg van, de legalább süt a nap, amitől én nagyon jól tudom magam érezni! Nem tudom más hogy van ezzel?


----------



## Olika3 (2011 Február 15)

*p*


----------



## Olika3 (2011 Február 15)

*E:lol:*


----------



## Olika3 (2011 Február 15)

*r:..:*


----------



## Olika3 (2011 Február 15)

Aki összeolvassa a fentiekben megjelent rendkívül mély mondanivalóval bíró üzeneteimet, megsejtheti kedvenc gyümölcsöm nevét!   Köszönöm a türelmeteket!kiss


----------



## csajécska (2011 Február 15)

Ez egy nagyon jo ötlet de hol tudom megnézni hogy mennyit kell még írnom hogy meglegyen a 20?


----------



## csajécska (2011 Február 15)

Sziasztok akkor


----------



## csajécska (2011 Február 15)

huh még 15 üzenet kell miről regéljek annyit?XD


----------



## csajécska (2011 Február 15)

Jók ezek a smile-k küldök 1-2t


----------



## csajécska (2011 Február 15)

:34::88::55:://:


----------



## szilvi25 (2011 Február 15)

üdv mindenkinek


----------



## szilvi25 (2011 Február 15)

nem tudom mit irjak...


----------



## szilvi25 (2011 Február 15)

1


----------



## szilvi25 (2011 Február 15)

3


----------



## szilvi25 (2011 Február 15)

6


----------



## szilvi25 (2011 Február 15)

8


----------



## szilvi25 (2011 Február 15)

9


----------



## szilvi25 (2011 Február 15)

11


----------



## szilvi25 (2011 Február 15)

13


----------



## szilvi25 (2011 Február 15)

15


----------



## szilvi25 (2011 Február 15)

18


----------



## szilvi25 (2011 Február 15)

19


----------



## szilvi25 (2011 Február 15)

20


----------



## szilvi25 (2011 Február 15)

21


----------



## szilvi25 (2011 Február 15)

22


----------



## szilvi25 (2011 Február 15)

23


----------



## szilvi25 (2011 Február 15)

24


----------



## szilvi25 (2011 Február 15)

26


----------



## szilvi25 (2011 Február 15)

27


----------



## szilvi25 (2011 Február 15)

28


----------



## alanw (2011 Február 15)

Hello


----------



## alanw (2011 Február 15)

nem rossz 5let egy ilyen mellékforum


----------



## topyjo (2011 Február 15)

Halihó!
Ez a 4.


----------



## topyjo (2011 Február 15)

És az 5.


----------



## topyjo (2011 Február 15)

Meg a 6.


----------



## topyjo (2011 Február 15)

E-könyveket szeretnék letölteni.
Tud esetleg valaki egy jó kis linket?


----------



## topyjo (2011 Február 15)

8


----------



## topyjo (2011 Február 15)

9


----------



## topyjo (2011 Február 15)

Folyt. köv. holnap.


----------



## KeyZee (2011 Február 15)

Sziasztok!


----------



## KeyZee (2011 Február 15)

Nagyon jó a oldal!


----------



## KeyZee (2011 Február 15)

A tartalomról nem is beszélve!


----------



## KeyZee (2011 Február 15)

Csak szükséges


----------



## KeyZee (2011 Február 15)

a 20 hozzászólás...


----------



## KeyZee (2011 Február 15)

Hihetetlen,


----------



## KeyZee (2011 Február 15)

hogy mennyi minden


----------



## KeyZee (2011 Február 15)

csak ezen az oldalon


----------



## KeyZee (2011 Február 15)

található meg!


----------



## KeyZee (2011 Február 15)

Így legalább


----------



## KeyZee (2011 Február 15)

nem kell máshol keresgélni!


----------



## KeyZee (2011 Február 15)

és most látom


----------



## KeyZee (2011 Február 15)

hogy én már


----------



## KeyZee (2011 Február 15)

lassan három éve


----------



## KeyZee (2011 Február 15)

regisztráltam...


----------



## KeyZee (2011 Február 15)

és még nem volt meg


----------



## KeyZee (2011 Február 15)

a 20 hozzászólásom :S


----------



## KeyZee (2011 Február 15)

viszont már 18 van!


----------



## KeyZee (2011 Február 15)

még egy és kezdődhet a használat.


----------



## KeyZee (2011 Február 15)

Köszönöm Mindenkinek! Működjön sokáig az oldal! Sziasztok!


----------



## KeyZee (2011 Február 15)

21! Hogy mégse húsz legyen


----------



## std66 (2011 Február 15)

Üdv!

Én is újonc vagyok itt, viszont találtam rengeteg jó dolgot. Remélem nem baj, ha hússzor hozzászólok a témához.

1


----------



## std66 (2011 Február 15)

2


----------



## std66 (2011 Február 15)

3


----------



## std66 (2011 Február 15)

4


----------



## std66 (2011 Február 15)

5


----------



## std66 (2011 Február 15)

6


----------



## std66 (2011 Február 15)

7


----------



## std66 (2011 Február 15)

8


----------



## std66 (2011 Február 15)

9


----------



## std66 (2011 Február 15)

10


----------



## std66 (2011 Február 15)

Már csak még egyszer ennyi kell.


----------



## std66 (2011 Február 15)

12


----------



## std66 (2011 Február 15)

13


----------



## std66 (2011 Február 15)

14


----------



## std66 (2011 Február 15)

15


----------



## std66 (2011 Február 15)

16


----------



## std66 (2011 Február 15)

17


----------



## std66 (2011 Február 15)

18


----------



## std66 (2011 Február 15)

19


----------



## std66 (2011 Február 15)

Köszönöm szépen a lehetőséget.


----------



## Balambércica (2011 Február 15)

köszönöm


----------



## std66 (2011 Február 15)

Na jó, legyen 21.


----------



## Balambércica (2011 Február 15)

köszünöm


----------



## Balambércica (2011 Február 15)

22


----------



## Balambércica (2011 Február 15)

23


----------



## Balambércica (2011 Február 15)

24


----------



## Balambércica (2011 Február 15)

25


----------



## Balambércica (2011 Február 15)

már 24-nél tartottam


----------



## Balambércica (2011 Február 15)

szeretném összegyűjteni a 20 bejegyzest


----------



## Balambércica (2011 Február 15)

jó lenne megnézni


----------



## Balambércica (2011 Február 15)

néhány matek feladatsort


----------



## Balambércica (2011 Február 15)

amit egy Kedves Tag feltöltött ide


----------



## jozsi4567 (2011 Február 15)

*üdv*

sziasztok!


----------



## Balambércica (2011 Február 15)

és ezúton is köszönöm Neki, remélem


----------



## jozsi4567 (2011 Február 15)

*letöltés*

én is szeretném összegyűjteni


----------



## Balambércica (2011 Február 15)

sikerül letöltenem.


----------



## Balambércica (2011 Február 15)

na és remélem, meg is tudjuk


----------



## Balambércica (2011 Február 15)

oldani


----------



## Balambércica (2011 Február 15)

És mindjárt hozzá is kedzhetek, ha


----------



## Balambércica (2011 Február 15)

bejegyeztem már a 20-at


----------



## Balambércica (2011 Február 15)

amiért köszönönet a topicindítónak


----------



## Balambércica (2011 Február 15)

a lehetőségért!


----------



## Balambércica (2011 Február 15)

Remélem sikerül a matekkísérlet )


----------



## jozsi4567 (2011 Február 15)

engem egy olvasónapló érdekel


----------



## jozsi4567 (2011 Február 15)

Mikszáthtól


----------



## jozsi4567 (2011 Február 15)

az új zrínyiász


----------



## jozsi4567 (2011 Február 15)

a barátnőmnek kell


----------



## jozsi4567 (2011 Február 15)

előadást kell tartania


----------



## jozsi4567 (2011 Február 15)

elég sürgős lenne


----------



## jozsi4567 (2011 Február 15)

kár hogy ilyen sokat kell várni


----------



## jozsi4567 (2011 Február 15)

nincs kedve valakinek beszélgetni?


----------



## jozsi4567 (2011 Február 15)

csak hogy hamarabb összejöjjenek ezek a hozzászólások


----------



## jozsi4567 (2011 Február 15)

remélem megéri ennyit fáradozni érte


----------



## jozsi4567 (2011 Február 15)

azért jó lenne legalább előnézetben megnézni a letölthető anyagokat


----------



## jozsi4567 (2011 Február 15)

hogy tudjuk, hogy tényleg hasznos-e


----------



## jozsi4567 (2011 Február 15)

na már 14nél tartok


----------



## jozsi4567 (2011 Február 15)

aztán még várhatok két napot


----------



## jozsi4567 (2011 Február 15)

na de nem baj


----------



## jozsi4567 (2011 Február 15)

remélem ez tényleg hasznos oldal


----------



## jozsi4567 (2011 Február 15)

hátha majd más hasznos cuccokat is le lehet majd tölteni innen


----------



## jozsi4567 (2011 Február 15)

na végre megvan a 20adik


----------



## jozsi4567 (2011 Február 15)

már csak 2 nap


----------



## baloo. (2011 Február 15)




----------



## baloo. (2011 Február 15)

Második


----------



## baloo. (2011 Február 15)

3


----------



## bRob (2011 Február 15)

(4)
Üdvözlök minden fiatalembert!


----------



## baloo. (2011 Február 15)

3+1


----------



## baloo. (2011 Február 15)

3+2


----------



## baloo. (2011 Február 15)

3+3


----------



## bRob (2011 Február 15)

Balambércica írta:


> Remélem sikerül a matekkísérlet )


 
(5) Én nem bízom a véletlenre.

Üdvözlök minden fiatal lányt!


----------



## baloo. (2011 Február 15)

ez a 20 másodperc is ...


----------



## baloo. (2011 Február 15)

nekem 8


----------



## bRob (2011 Február 15)

(6)
Üdvözlök minden idős embert!


----------



## baloo. (2011 Február 15)

egy híján 10


----------



## baloo. (2011 Február 15)

már csak 10 kell


----------



## bRob (2011 Február 15)

(7)
Üdvözlök minden érett hölgyet!


----------



## baloo. (2011 Február 15)

eleven


----------



## bRob (2011 Február 15)

(8)
Üdvözlök mindenki rokonát.


----------



## baloo. (2011 Február 15)

3*4


----------



## bRob (2011 Február 15)

(9)
Üdvözlöm mindenki szomszédját.


----------



## baloo. (2011 Február 15)

szerencse számom


----------



## bRob (2011 Február 15)

(10)
Üdvözlöm a 
- kutyádat.


----------



## baloo. (2011 Február 15)

visszaszámolás következik


----------



## bRob (2011 Február 15)

(11)
Üdvözlöm a 
- macskádat.


----------



## baloo. (2011 Február 15)

6


----------



## baloo. (2011 Február 15)

5


----------



## bRob (2011 Február 15)

(12)
Üdvözlöm a 
- papagályodat


----------



## Mabazsoli (2011 Február 15)

sziasztok nekem még 17 hiányzik


----------



## baloo. (2011 Február 15)

négy


----------



## baloo. (2011 Február 15)

***


----------



## Mabazsoli (2011 Február 15)

1


----------



## bRob (2011 Február 15)

(13)
Üdvözlöm a 
- vadászgörényed.


----------



## baloo. (2011 Február 15)

++


----------



## baloo. (2011 Február 15)

utolsó


----------



## Mabazsoli (2011 Február 15)

az én kutyusaim se maradjanak ki


----------



## Mabazsoli (2011 Február 15)

13


----------



## bRob (2011 Február 15)

(14)
Üdvözlöm a 
- az aranyhörcsögöd.


----------



## Mabazsoli (2011 Február 15)

12


----------



## Mabazsoli (2011 Február 15)

11


----------



## Mabazsoli (2011 Február 15)

már csak 10


----------



## bRob (2011 Február 15)

(15)
Üdvözlöm a 
- lovadat.
(A te kutyádat üdvözöltem. De az enyémre nem gondolsz?)


----------



## baloo. (2011 Február 15)

a 20 sem elég ...


----------



## bRob (2011 Február 15)

(16)
Üdvözlöm a 
- jegesmedvédet.


----------



## bRob (2011 Február 15)

(17)
Üdvözlöm a 
- kakasodat.


----------



## r1971 (2011 Február 15)

*Emlék*

Ezt a filmet a nagymamaámmal láttam először, mindig szívesen nézem! Köszönöm! 


szitom írta:


> *Két emelet boldogság (1960) *
> fekete-fehér, magyar vígjáték, 96 perc
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bRob (2011 Február 15)

(18)
Üdvözlöm a majmodat.


----------



## bRob (2011 Február 15)

(19)
Üdvözlöm az aranyhaladat.


----------



## Mabazsoli (2011 Február 15)

9


----------



## bRob (2011 Február 15)

Szép álmokat!


----------



## Mabazsoli (2011 Február 15)

üdvözlet a kutyádnak


----------



## Mabazsoli (2011 Február 15)

7


----------



## Mabazsoli (2011 Február 15)

6


----------



## Mabazsoli (2011 Február 15)

5


----------



## Mabazsoli (2011 Február 15)

4


----------



## Mabazsoli (2011 Február 15)

3


----------



## Mabazsoli (2011 Február 15)

2


----------



## Mabazsoli (2011 Február 15)

1


----------



## Mabazsoli (2011 Február 15)

na még egy


----------



## baloo. (2011 Február 15)

+1


----------



## baloo. (2011 Február 15)

+++++++++1


----------



## Khain (2011 Február 16)

jelen


----------



## Khain (2011 Február 16)

na még kell egy kicsi


----------



## Khain (2011 Február 16)

meg még egy


----------



## ichthyophagy (2011 Február 16)

hejj kell a 20 hozzászólás


----------



## ichthyophagy (2011 Február 16)

aztán 18


----------



## ichthyophagy (2011 Február 16)

15


----------



## ichthyophagy (2011 Február 16)

16


----------



## ichthyophagy (2011 Február 16)

18


----------



## ichthyophagy (2011 Február 16)

14


----------



## ichthyophagy (2011 Február 16)

144


----------



## ichthyophagy (2011 Február 16)

13


----------



## ichthyophagy (2011 Február 16)

12


----------



## ichthyophagy (2011 Február 16)

tíz


----------



## ichthyophagy (2011 Február 16)

9


----------



## ichthyophagy (2011 Február 16)

8


----------



## ichthyophagy (2011 Február 16)

7


----------



## ichthyophagy (2011 Február 16)

6


----------



## ichthyophagy (2011 Február 16)

5


----------



## ichthyophagy (2011 Február 16)

4


----------



## ichthyophagy (2011 Február 16)

3


----------



## ichthyophagy (2011 Február 16)

2


----------



## ichthyophagy (2011 Február 16)

1


----------



## ichthyophagy (2011 Február 16)

0


----------



## ichthyophagy (2011 Február 16)

d


----------



## Thiliana (2011 Február 16)

Sziasztok, nekem is kell a 20, így kezdjük: #1.


----------



## karolynagy (2011 Február 16)

*Mindenkinek*

Szép napot kívánok!


----------



## Thiliana (2011 Február 16)

#2


----------



## karolynagy (2011 Február 16)

*Mindenkinek*

Szép napos időt kívánok!


----------



## Thiliana (2011 Február 16)

#3
Én is szép napot kívánok.


----------



## karolynagy (2011 Február 16)

*Mindenkinek*

 megy ez...


----------



## Thiliana (2011 Február 16)

#4


----------



## karolynagy (2011 Február 16)

*Mindenkinek*

Meló előtt egy kis vidámság kell....


----------



## Thiliana (2011 Február 16)

#5
Azért elég izé dolgok ezek a számosüzik.


----------



## karolynagy (2011 Február 16)

*Mindenkinek*

kiss a családnak....


----------



## Thiliana (2011 Február 16)

#6
Jaj, mindjárt indulni kell munkába.


----------



## Thiliana (2011 Február 16)

#7
Még csak a 7.? :O


----------



## karolynagy (2011 Február 16)

*Mindenkinek*

számok vagy sem de legalább szaporodik...


----------



## Thiliana (2011 Február 16)

#8
Akkor egy gyors fogmosás.


----------



## karolynagy (2011 Február 16)

*Mindenkinek*

ennyit napsütésről...


----------



## karolynagy (2011 Február 16)

*Mindenkinek*

mehetek havat seperni....


----------



## Thiliana (2011 Február 16)

#9


----------



## karolynagy (2011 Február 16)

*Mindenkinek*

...de nem baj


----------



## Thiliana (2011 Február 16)

#10


----------



## karolynagy (2011 Február 16)

*Mindenkinek*

Nem semmi, mit meg nem tesz az ember ha akar valamit...


----------



## Thiliana (2011 Február 16)

#11
Semmi nem jut eszembe mit írhatnék.


----------



## Thiliana (2011 Február 16)

#12
Remélem nem számoltam el magam, és ez tényleg a 12.


----------



## karolynagy (2011 Február 16)

*Mindenkinek*

Másnak is gyűlik a hozzászólás, vagy csak nekem nem megy


----------



## Thiliana (2011 Február 16)

#13
13.!


----------



## Thiliana (2011 Február 16)

#14
Találtam itt egy nagyon jó könyvet, de még 1 nap kell majd, hogy meg is nézhessem.


----------



## karolynagy (2011 Február 16)

*Mindenkinek*

végül is nem rossz a számozás sem...


----------



## Thiliana (2011 Február 16)

#15


----------



## Thiliana (2011 Február 16)

#16
Tudod még hánynál tartasz?


----------



## Thiliana (2011 Február 16)

#17
Annyira jó lenne aludni még egy picit. ^^


----------



## karolynagy (2011 Február 16)

*Mindenkinek*


----------



## Thiliana (2011 Február 16)

#18


----------



## karolynagy (2011 Február 16)

*Mindenkinek*

...nem tudom már hol áll a dolog...


----------



## Thiliana (2011 Február 16)

#19
Egész jó kis smilék vannak.


----------



## karolynagy (2011 Február 16)

*Mindenkinek*

...de legközelebb számozok én is..


----------



## Thiliana (2011 Február 16)

#20
Vajon ez tényleg a 20.? \\m/


----------



## Thiliana (2011 Február 16)

:88:


----------



## karolynagy (2011 Február 16)

*Mindenkinek*

de majd visszafelé számolok...


----------



## karolynagy (2011 Február 16)

*Mindenkinek*

nem tudom, meg kellene nézni ....


----------



## karolynagy (2011 Február 16)

*Mindenkinek*

Gratula ha neked összejöt az elvárt szint...


----------



## karolynagy (2011 Február 16)

*Mindenkinek*

ma meglesz még...


----------



## karolynagy (2011 Február 16)

*Mindenkinek*


küzdök még


----------



## karolynagy (2011 Február 16)

*Mindenkinek*

mennyi az annyi


----------



## karolynagy (2011 Február 16)

*Mindenkinek*

de legalább nem csak az ölembe pottyan így


----------



## karolynagy (2011 Február 16)

*Mindenkinek*

kicsit meg kell dolgozni érte


----------



## karolynagy (2011 Február 16)

*Mindenkinek*

kicsit meg kell szenvedni érte...


----------



## karolynagy (2011 Február 16)

*Mindenkinek*

lassan de biztosan jönnek össze


----------



## karolynagy (2011 Február 16)

*Mindenkinek*

hol is tartok, kezdjem előröl?


----------



## karolynagy (2011 Február 16)

*Mindenkinek*

?


----------



## piros55 (2011 Február 16)

*Hello !*


----------



## karolynagy (2011 Február 16)

*Mindenkinek*

Üdv ezen a reggeli órán!!!!!


----------



## karolynagy (2011 Február 16)

*Mindenkinek*

... na mára ennyi...


----------



## karolynagy (2011 Február 16)

*Mindenkinek*

MINDENKINEK szép napot!
:..:


----------



## karolynagy (2011 Február 16)

**


----------



## 19593 (2011 Február 16)

**

kissMindenkinek nagyon szép és kellemes napokat kívánok!Nagyon örülök,hogy benézhetek hozzátok..nagyon szeretek kreatívozni.Egy intézetben dolgozom ahol nagyon sok beteg van és nagyon szeretik mikor új dolgokat csinálok nekik.Továbbra is csodás napokat mindenkinek!:..:Éva


----------



## 19593 (2011 Február 16)

**

Igen ez igy nagyon szép és igaz!


----------



## tdoroti (2011 Február 16)

Sziasztok!!


----------



## Crusader (2011 Február 16)

[FONT=&quot]Mórickáéknak az iskolában az a feladatuk, hogy fogalmazást kell mondani azzal a címszóval,hogy ANYA CSAK EGY VAN!! Felszólítják Pistikét: 
- Hazamegyek, vár a finom vacsora, hiába, ANYA CSAK EGY VAN!! 
Felszólítják Petikét: 
- Hazamegyek, lefekvéskor anyu megpuszil és betakargat, hiába, ANYA CSAK EGY VAN!! 
Felszólítják Mórickát: 
- Hazamegyek, otthon az előszobában ott döglik a földön a büdös, hóttrészeg anyám... mondja,hogy hozzak neki két sört! Bemegyek a kamrába látom csak egy van... Kikiáltok: ANYA CSAK EGY VAN!![/FONT]


----------



## Crusader (2011 Február 16)

[FONT=&quot]Egy ember, fekete monoklival a szeme alatt, felszáll egy repülőre és
elfoglalja a helyét. Észreveszi, hogy a mellette ülő férfinek is
monoklija van a szeme alatt.
- Micsoda véletlen! - kiálltja. Mindkettőnknek monoklija van a szeme
alatt. 
Megkérdezhetem hogyan szerezte a magáét? Mire a másik:
- Egy freudi elszólás okozta.
A jegypénztárnál egy baromi csinos, szőke hajú nő szolgált ki a
legnagyobb mellekkel, amit valaha is láttam. Azt akartam kérdezni,
hogy "Merre van a mellékhelyiség", de úgy jött ki a számon, hogy: 
"melle van nagy a szentségit" mire ő lenyomott egyet.
Az első ember erre azt mondja:
- Ez hihetetlen, az enyém is egy freudi elszólás következménye.
Azt akartam mondani a feleségemnek reggel, hogy "Drágám, tölts ki
nekem még egy kávét", de véletlenül azt mondtam, hogy "a kurva anyádat
te egocentrikus kövér picsa, te basztad el az egész életemet".[/FONT]


----------



## Crusader (2011 Február 16)

*8 fontos tudnivaló azoknak, akik először mennek operába:

*1. Az operában végig énekelnek, ha valaki abbahagyja akár egy pillanatra is, hálából rögtön meg kell tapsolni.

2. Az operák alaptörténete a következő : két kövér ember szerelmes egymásba és a végén egyikük vagy mindkettő meghal. Őket kell a leghangosabban megtapsolni. Ha egyikük sem hal meg, vígoperáról beszélünk. Ez esetben a nézők halnak bele az unalomba és a hangzavar okozta stresszbe.

3. Az operák általában idegen nyelveken hallhatók, nem szinkronizáltak, de a szereplők gesztusaiból is kitalálható a történet. Ha mellükre szorítják a kezüket, mint Lakodalom Lajcsi, akkor szerelmesek, ha a plafonra néznek : boldogok, ha a padlóra : szomorúak, ha pedig a kardjukat csapkodják : kardozni akarnak valakivel. A gonosz általában gonoszan néz, vagy ki van vastagítva a szemöldöke.

4. Aki a legmagasabb hangon énekel, az keresi a legtöbbet, mind a férfiaknál mind a nőknél.

5. Mivel az operákat régen írták, a szövegírók többsége szerencsére már nem kap pénzt az idióta dalszövegekért és nem jön ki meghajolni a tapsrend szerint.

6. A jó és a gonosz kövér nőket a ruhájukról lehet megkülönböztetni, a jó kövér nőnek ugyanis általában jobban kivan a melle.

7. A zenészek nem azért vannak egy árokban, mert szar számokat fognak játszani, hanem azért, hogy látsszanak az énekesek.

8. Ne aggódjunk, senkit sem ölnek meg annyira, hogy a halála előtt ne tudjon még tíz percet énekelni.


----------



## Crusader (2011 Február 16)

*[FONT=&quot]Városaink**[FONT=&quot]: [/FONT]*[/FONT][FONT=&quot]

Pacific Csaba = Békéscsaba 
Saturday Place = Szombathely 
Have Six = Hatvan 
Very Bad Iron = Szarvas (ez igen diszkrét) 
Legless = Lábatlan 
Mizs Of Louis=Lajosmizse 
Saint S=Szentes 
Red One House=Veresegyház 
Wish Of Balaton= Balatonakarattya 
Little Hold It =Kistarcsa 
Nutty D=Diósd 
Turkish Valentine=Törökbálint 
Girlvillage=Leányfalu 
Froggy Goes R=Békásmegyer 
Saxon Pile Fucked It = Szászhalombatta 
Eugene Nutty = Diósjeno 
Her Lip = Ajka 
Reach It = Érd 
Your Peanut = Mogyoród 
Big Smithy = Nagykovácsi 
Hey Water = Hévíz 
He Would Push You = Tolna 
Castlecastle = Várpalota 
Noble Customs = Nemesvámos 
Veered Grass = Martfu 
He Wolud Steal = Csorna 
His Problem = Baja 
Archbishop Wild Garden = Érsekvadkert 
My Big Problem = Nagybajom[/FONT]


----------



## Crusader (2011 Február 16)

Üzleti tárgyalás szünetében szól a telefon. Felveszik. 

- Hello szívem! Az előbb láttam egy új ruhát 100 000 forintért. Megvehetem? 
- Hát persze. 
- Az előbb láttam egy nagyon új autót. Csak 10 millió. Megvehetem? 
- Hát persze. 
- Az előbb láttam a nyaralót, amit már olyan régóta szeretnék. Ez is olcsó, csak 100 millió. Megvehetem? 
- Persze. 
- Köszi! Otthon várlak! 
- Oké! 
A férfi leteszi a telefont, majd felnyújtja a magasba: 
- Nem tudja valaki, kié ez a telefon?


----------



## Crusader (2011 Február 16)

A medve összeállít egy halállistát, amin minden erdei állat szerepel. Persze a hír eljut mindenki fülébe. 
Odamegy hozzá a farkas: 
- Te medve, tényleg van ilyen halállistád? 
- Persze. 
- Rajta vagyok én is? 
- Persze. 
- Te medve, had búcsúzzak már el az otthoniaktól! 
- Természetesen. 
A farkas hazamegy, elbúcsúzik mindenkitől, majd visszamegy a medvéhez. A medve végez vele. 
Odamegy a róka a medvéhez: 
- Te medve, tényleg készítettél egy halállistát? 
- Tényleg? 
- Én is rajta vagyok? 
- Rajta bizony. 
- Te medve, had menjek haza elbúcsúzni az otthoniaktól! 
- Menj csak. 
A róka hazamegy, elbúcsúzik mindenkitől. Mikor visszamegy, a medve végez vele is. 
Odamegy a nyuszika a medvéhez: 
- Te medve, valóban van halállistád? 
- Van ám. 
- És rajta vagyok én is? 
- Rajta. 
- Lehetne egy utolsó kívánságom? 
- Persze. 
- Te medve, húzzál már ki róla! 
- Rendben.


----------



## Crusader (2011 Február 16)

A finn, a dán és a svéd Afrikába utazik. Mindhárman részt vesznek egy szafarin. Az őket kísérő bennszülött egyszer csak megmakacsolja magát: 
- Nem megyek tovább, a dombon túl már az emberevők földje van. 
A finn, a dán és a svéd úgy döntenek, ők nem félnek a nyamnyammoktól, bátran tovább ballagnak. Pár lépés után feltűnnek az ijesztőre maszkírozott harcosok, előlép a törzsfőnök és közli: 
- Mi kannibálok vagyunk, belsőségeket fogyasztunk, és kenut fogunk készíteni az önök bőréből. Lehet egy utolsó kívánságuk. 
Nincs mit tenni. A finn előlép és kér egy kés. 
- Én emberhez méltóan akarok meghalni! - kiáltja, elvágja a torkát és összeesik. 
Példáján felbátorodik a dán, ő is kér egy kést. 
- Én is méltóságban és emelt fővel akarok meghalni! - kiáltja, szíven szúrja magát, összeesik. 
A svéd láthatóan töri a fejét, majd hosszas gondolkodás után egy vasvillát kér. Dühödt mozdulatokkal szurkálni kezdi magát, és utolsó szavával felkiált: 
- Belőlem aztán nem fogtok kenut csinálni!!


----------



## Crusader (2011 Február 16)

Fiatal lány kérdezi az udvarlóját egy diszkóban:

- Van autód? 
- Igen. 
- Az jó! És milyen színű? 
- Kék. 
- Az szép! És hány személyes? 
- Kettő. 
- Hűha! És hány köbcentis? 
- Hatezer. 
- Ahh... hú... és... őőő... milyen gyártmányú? 
- IFA.


----------



## Crusader (2011 Február 16)

Pistikétől kérdezi a tanító néni: 

- Pistike, hogyan telt a nyaralás? 
- Jól, tanító néni. Anyu új férjével voltam nyaralni a Balatonon. 
- És megbarátkoztál az új apukával? 
- Igen, rendes bácsi. Minden nap bevitt a Balatonba, én meg teljesen egyedül kiúsztam! 
- És nem volt nehéz ennyit úszni? 
- Á, az úszást szerettem, csak előtte a zsákból volt nehéz kimászni.


----------



## Crusader (2011 Február 16)

Jancsi és Juliska Tell Vilmost játszanak az erdőben. Juliska fején van az alma... Jancsi céloz... A nyílvessző Juliska bal szemében landolt. Jancsi: 
- Haragszol Juliska? 
- Nem. 
- Játszunk tovább? 
- Persze. 
Jancsi megint céloz, de a nyílvessző kiszúrja Juliska jobb szemét. Jancsi: 
- Haragszol??? 
- Nem!!! 
- Játszunk tovább?? 
- Háááát én játszanék, de anya azt mondta, ha besötétedik, menjünk haza!!!


----------



## Crusader (2011 Február 16)

Szőke nő a "Legyen Ön is milliomos" stúdiójában. Végig szerencséje van, már csak a főnyeremény van hátra. A műsorvezető felteszi az utolsó kérdést: 

- Tehát, hölgyem, a mindent eldöntő utolsó kérdésre kell válaszolnia, és Öné a 40 millió forint. Nagyon szurkolok önnek, és ahogy látom, még egy segítsége is megvan, telefonon felhívhat bárkit. Nos, lássuk az utolsó kérdést: melyik az a madár, amelyik nem rak magának fészket? 

A) A gólya 
B) A fecske 
C) A kakukk 
D) A rigó. 

A szőke nő gondolkodik, majd megszólal: 
- Azt hiszem, tudom a választ, de nem vagyok teljesen biztos benne. Szeretném igénybe venni az utolsó segítségemet. 
- Kit hívjunk? 
- A barátnőmet. 
Tárcsáznak, majd valaki felveszi: 
- Jó estét kívánok, Vágó István vagyok a "Legyen Ön is milliomos" stúdiójából. Itt ül velem szemben egy kedves ismerőse, aki már az utolsó kérdésnél tart, de az Ön segítségét kéri. Át is adom neki a szót! 
- Szia! A kérdés a következő: melyik az a madár, amelyik nem rak magának fészket? A gólya, a fecske, a kakukk vagy a rigó? 
A barátnő egyből rávágja: 
- Természetesen a kakukk! 
- Biztos vagy benne? 
- Abszolút! 
A versenyző hátradől, és magabiztosan mondja: 
- Jelöljük meg a "C"-t, a kakukk a helyes válasz! 
- Biztos benne? 
- Igen! 
- Jól gondolja meg, 40 millió a tét! 
- Teljesen biztos vagyok benne! 
- És igen, a "C" a helyes válasz! Gratulálunk, Ön megnyerte a főnyereményt! 

Később, a boldog nyertes elmegy a helyes választ adó barátnőjével ünnepelni. Egyszer csak megkérdi tőle: 
- Figyelj, te honnan tudtad a helyes választ? Ismered az összes nyamvadt madarat, meg a fészekrakási szokásait?
- Jaj, de buta vagy! Ezt mindenki tudja! A kakukk nem rak fészket, mert az órában lakik!


----------



## Crusader (2011 Február 16)

Kissé zavarban lévő férfi lép a patikába és megszólítja a patikusnőt. 
- Kérem, kisasszony, nem dolgozik itt maguknál véletlenül férfi is? 
- Nem. 
- Egészen biztos ebben? Nekem ugyanis olyan problémám van, amivel 
szívesebben fordulnék egy férfihoz. 
- Igen, persze, hogy biztos vagyok benne. Már tíz éve, hogy én és a nővérem ketten vezetjük ezt a patikát. De nekem is bátran elmondhatja a problémáját, hátha találok rá én is megoldást. 
A férfi hosszas rákészülés után, szemlesütve böki ki: 
- Hát tudja, kisasszony, nem múlik az erekcióm. Állandósult. Tudnak ajánlani valamit? 
A patikusnő elgondolkozik, majd megkéri a vevőt, hogy várjon, amíg ő hátramegy és konzultál az ügyben a nővérével, hogy mit is ajánlhatnának. Pár perc után vissza is jön és azt mondja: 
- Beszéltem a nővéremmel, megvitattuk a dolgot, és a következőt tudnánk ajánlani: harmadrész tulajdonjog az üzletben, korlátlan mobiltelefon használat és céges autó...


----------



## Crusader (2011 Február 16)

A férj hóna alatt egy báránnyal bemegy a feleségéhez a hálószobába. 
- Nézd kedvesem, ez az a disznó, akit akkor szoktam megdöngetni, ha neked fáj a fejed. 
- De hisz ez nem is disznó!!! 
- És ki mondta, hogy hozzád beszélek!?


----------



## Crusader (2011 Február 16)

Egy asszony együtt van a szeretőjével,mikor hallja, hogy nyílik az ajtó és hazajön a férje. 
- Gyorsan, menj a sarokba! - kapkodva befújja a szeretőt babaolajjal és pudert fúj rá. 
- Meg ne mozdulj, amíg nem szólok - súgta neki 
- Csinálj úgy, mintha szobor lennél. 
- Ó kedvesem - szól a férj, mikor belép a hálószobába 
- Mi ez itt? 
- Egy új szobor - vágta rá rögtön a feleség. Szabóék is vettek egyet a hálószobájukba. Olyan remeknek találtam az ötletet, hogy én is vettem egyet. 

A férj megelégedett a valásszal és fáradtan lefeküdtek. Hajnalban két óra felé felkel a férj, kimegy a konyhába, csinál egy szendvicset, hozzá egy pohár tejet és visszamegy a hálószobába 
- Tessék - mondja a szobornak, - egyél valamit. Én három napig álldogáltam a Szabóék hálószobájában, mint egy hülye és 
nem kínáltak meg semmivel.


----------



## Crusader (2011 Február 16)

Egy idős hölgy rettegésben tartotta a diliházat. Olyan gyorsan száguldozott a szobák között a motoros kerekesszékével, hogy bedőlt a kanyarban. Egy ápoló megállította és azt kérdezte tőle:
- Van önnek jogosítványa erre a járműre?
- Természetesen van - válaszolta a hölgy, és egy csokipapírt adott a férfinak.
- Rendben, de vezessen óvatosan - felelte az. 
Továbbrobogott, keresztül a hallon, de nem sokára egy másik ápoló állította meg.
- Van Önnek érvényes forgalmi engedélye erre a járműre?
- Természetesen van. - válaszolta és egy rágógumi papírt adott oda.
- Rendben, vezessen óvatosan!
A nő tovább gurult, befordult a folyosóra, és a folyosó végén meglátott egy férfi beteget, tök pucéran, álló szerszámmal. Hirtelen lefékezett, és bosszankodva szólt:
- A fene egye meg, már megint a szonda...


----------



## Crusader (2011 Február 16)

János bácsi kocsizik haza, mellette bandukol a kutyája. János üti a
lovat az ostorral. Egyszer csak megszólal a ló: 
- Te János! Ne üss olyan erősen azzal az ostorral, mert fáj!
János bá megijed, leugrik a kocsiról futásnak ered.
Kutyája hűségesen követi. Megállnak egy fa mellett, hogy kifújják
magukat. Erre megszólal a kutya:
- Te János! Amikor a ló megszólalt azt hittem beszarok...


----------



## Crusader (2011 Február 16)

*Ellenőrző beírások:*

"Órán rendetlen voltam, tiszteletlenül beszéltem" és alatta a tanár aláírása. 
"Az osztályfőnöki dicséretet még mindig nem íratta alá. Megintem." 
"Kémia óra folyamán padtársával zümmögött és brummogott." 
"Gyermekük óra alatt orvul elfogyasztotta padtársa uzsonnáját." 
"Kémia órán a kísérleti anyagot elfogyasztotta." 
"Gyermeke az órámon írószer nélkül akart írni." 
"Lacinak két ellenőrzője van. Én mosom kezeimet. Osztályfőnök." 
"Fia olvashatatlanul ír. Bár, párszor még így jár jobban." 
"Kesztyűben ül az órán, mert fázik a keze és nem írja a szavakat" 
"Óra alatt kukorékolt!" 
"A gyerek a szünetben az iskola keretein kívül játszott." 
"A gyerek az órán beszél, és állandóan jelentkezik." 
"Körzőjével veszélyeztette társai testi épségét" 
"Elkobozta társa tízóraiját" 
"Fia óra alatt a pad sarkával jéghokisat játszott a terem körül, eközben MÁV bemondásokat tartott, melyben a rólam elnevezett szerelvény közeledtére figyelmeztetett" 
"Szellemessége és feltűnési viszketegsége a pofátlanság határait súrolja." 
"Fia a szünetben sztrájkot szervezett. Letörtük." 
"Nem elég, hogy a szünetekben állandóan krétacsatákat vív osztálytársaival, ráadásul mindig veszít." 
"Tűvel látta el barátait, hogy osztálytársait szurkálják." 
"Gyermeke azt mondta, hogy szerinte jó gondolat lenne az egyik 
osztálytársát bántalmazni, ezért figyelmeztetem. " 
"T. szülő, a gyereke állandóan tőlem kér tollat. Lássa el otthon 
írószerrel." 
"Tájékoztatom, hogy gyerekének egy ideje átható kénszaga van."


----------



## teki84 (2011 Február 16)

Üdvözlet Debrecenből!


----------



## Crusader (2011 Február 16)

*És egy pár szülői viszontválasz: 
* 
"Fia az órán szőllőt (így!!!) evett." 
Szülői válasz: "Kedves tanárnő, október van, mit egyen a gyerek, banánt?" 

"Kedves szülő, tájékoztatom, hogy Péter az étkezdében többször is kézzel evett evőeszköz helyett." 
Szülői válasz: "Köszönöm a tájékoztatást, már tanul lábbal is." 

"A fiú túl sokat foglalkozik a lányokkal." 
Szülői válasz: "Tanárnő, kövezzen meg, de én ennek inkább örülök!" 

"Jancsika rendszeresen nem issza meg az iskolatejet." 
Szülői válasz: "Kivégzéséről gondoskodom." 

"Fia az órán állandóan beszél!" 
Szülői válasz: "Szerintem az anyjától tanulta. Mindkettőnek ellátom a baját!" 

"Értesítem a T. szülőket, hogy fiuk történelemkönyve lapokból áll." 
Szülői válasz: "Ellenőriztük, valóban." 

"Katika nem tud olvasni!" 
Szülői válasz: "Ha tudna, nem járatnám iskolába." 

"T. Szülő! Leánya irodalomórán vihogott. Tanárnő" 
Szülői válasz: "Megdorgáltam. Akkor is vihogott." 

"T. szülő, fia órán neveletlenül beszélt. Figyelmeztetem." 
Szülői válasz: "Engem?" 

"Megkérném önöket, hogy ismertessék meg gyerekükkel a 
kultúrált vécéhasználat alapjait!" 
Szülői válasz: "Laci szerint ezt ön neki kevésbé cizelláltan mondta: 
"Ne szarj az ülőkére, te hülye!" 
Ez kultúrált viselkedés???"


----------



## teki84 (2011 Február 16)

Nemrég találtam meg ezt az oldalt, és amint látom sok hasznos dolgot lehet rajta találni.


----------



## Crusader (2011 Február 16)

*Állítólag megtörtént eset:*

"Távolsági busz megáll a buszmegállóban. Ott felszáll egy jól öltözött csinos nő. Az első széken ülő férfi ezt meglátja, mindjárt feláll és át akarja adni a helyét a nőnek. A nő félvállról odaszól, hogy nem ül előmelegített helyre. A férfi visszaszól szintén félvállról de jó hangosan a nőnek "Akkor ülj a jegesmedve faszára!" 
Állítólag a buszsofőr megállt és két kézzel ütötte a kormányt úgy röhögött. A nő ekkor felháborodva odamegy a sofőrhöz: 
-Hallotta mit mondott nekem ez a férfi ?! 
Mire a sofőr: 
- És most mit csináljak, forduljak észak felé ? 

Na ezután szakadt el a cérna mindekinél a buszon, és kaptak kollektív röhögőrohamot."


----------



## Crusader (2011 Február 16)

Szent Péter ül az irodájában, egyszer csak benyit egy ember, azt
mondja: 
"Ber", majd visszalép becsukva az ajtót. Szent Péter értetlenül néz.
Néhány másodperc múlva ismét nyílik az ajtó. Ugyanaz az ember, azt mondja "Ber", majd ismét becsukja az ajtót. Szent Péter már nagyon nem érti. Ismét nyílik az ajtó, ugyanaz az ember:
"Berkes Péter vagyok. Elnézést, csak kétszer újraélesztettek."


----------



## Crusader (2011 Február 16)

Jane hajótörést szenved a dzsungel mellett. 
Túléli, de vadállatok kergetik, eső áztatja, éhezik stb. De jön Tarzan és megmenti.
Magával viszi a dzsungel közepén álló kunyhójába, ahol boldogan élnek egy ideig. Egy idő után azonban Jane megkívánja Tarzant, mivel már régóta nem pajzánkodott, meg különben is Tarzan erős, izmos és jóképű. Meg is kérdezi tőle:
-Tarzan, csináltad már AZT nővel?
-Tarzan nem érti.
-Szeretkeztél már nővel?
-Tarzan nem ismer szeretkezés. Jane elmagyarázza neki, mire Tarzan szeme felcsillan:
-Tarzan ismer ezt. Tarzan használ nagy, odvas fa, odú körül moha.
-Tarzan, az nem ugyanaz. Akarod ezt nővel csinálni? Velem?
-Tarzan nagyon akar ezt Jane-nel csinálni. -Jane tehát levetkőzik és odafekszik Tarzan elé.
-Gyere nagyfiú!
-Tarzan fogja magát és párszor úgy belerúg Jane-be, hogy annak majd beszakad az összes bordája.
-De Tarzan nem erről volt szó!!!!
-Tarzan csak ellenőriz darazsak!!


----------



## teki84 (2011 Február 16)

Jók a vicceid Crusader!


----------



## teki84 (2011 Február 16)




----------



## teki84 (2011 Február 16)

Nem tudom mit írjak így hirtelen.


----------



## teki84 (2011 Február 16)

Szeretnék letölteni egy feladatsort!


----------



## teki84 (2011 Február 16)

De sajnos ehhez kell a hozzászólás!


----------



## teki84 (2011 Február 16)

Nem értem mi az értelme igy ennek.


----------



## teki84 (2011 Február 16)

de már csak 11et kell írni


----------



## teki84 (2011 Február 16)

10


----------



## teki84 (2011 Február 16)

A repülő az Atlanti-óceán fölött száll, amikor megszólal a kapitány:
- Kedves utasaink, szélcsendes időben utazunk, az út felét már megtettük. Ha kitekintenek a jobb oldali ablakon, láthatják, mindkét motor működik. Ha balra néznek, láthatják: a két motor lángokban áll. Kérem, ne essenek pánikba! Nézzenek le, s az óceán mozdulatlan tükrén egy sárga foltot láthatnak. Az egy gumicsónak. Én innen beszélek...


----------



## teki84 (2011 Február 16)

8


----------



## teki84 (2011 Február 16)

Na már csak 7et kell írni


----------



## teki84 (2011 Február 16)

remélem ha megvannak a hozzászólások enged letölteni az oldal


----------



## teki84 (2011 Február 16)

5


----------



## teki84 (2011 Február 16)

4


----------



## teki84 (2011 Február 16)

3


----------



## teki84 (2011 Február 16)

Már nagyon közel a sikerhez


----------



## teki84 (2011 Február 16)




----------



## teki84 (2011 Február 16)

Ha minden igaz akkor sikerült teljesiteni a húsz hozzászólást!


----------



## teki84 (2011 Február 16)

Köszönöm h volt erre lehetőség!


----------



## titilla (2011 Február 16)

*hali*

Hozzászólást gyűjtök...


----------



## titilla (2011 Február 16)

*hozzászólás*

2


----------



## titilla (2011 Február 16)

3


----------



## titilla (2011 Február 16)

*hozzászólás*

:d


----------



## titilla (2011 Február 16)

§))


----------



## titilla (2011 Február 16)

4


----------



## titilla (2011 Február 16)

ixsz az ennediken....


----------



## titilla (2011 Február 16)

miért 20?


----------



## teki84 (2011 Február 16)

nem értem


----------



## titilla (2011 Február 16)

már nem tudom követni, hogy mennyi hozzászólás kell még... Nincs ez valahol kijelezve?


----------



## teki84 (2011 Február 16)

Minden jel szerint megvan a 20 hozzászólás


----------



## teki84 (2011 Február 16)

de igy sem engedi a rendszer h aktív tag legyek


----------



## titilla (2011 Február 16)

ÁÁÁ azt hiszem meg van az üzenetek száma jelzi tán?


----------



## teki84 (2011 Február 16)

Tud vki segíteni, hogy ennek mi lehet az oka?


----------



## titilla (2011 Február 16)

kihagytam az imént 1 vesszőt....


----------



## titilla (2011 Február 16)

ez a 12...


----------



## titilla (2011 Február 16)

és tényleg!


----------



## titilla (2011 Február 16)

14?


----------



## titilla (2011 Február 16)

meglesz ez!!! Ez már 15...


----------



## titilla (2011 Február 16)

fáradok.


----------



## titilla (2011 Február 16)

mit meg nem tesz az ember egy kis warezért...


----------



## titilla (2011 Február 16)

na még 3


----------



## titilla (2011 Február 16)

akarom mondani 2, de ha ezt elküldöm már csak 1....


----------



## titilla (2011 Február 16)

ÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!kiss


----------



## titilla (2011 Február 16)

meg egy a ráadás!!!!:lol:


----------



## titilla (2011 Február 16)

már meg van a 20, mégsem érek el bizonyos tartalmakat. Miért van ez???


----------



## titilla (2011 Február 16)

brühühü...........


----------



## kulup (2011 Február 16)

Érdekes téma.


----------



## rocky666 (2011 Február 16)

Sztem felesleges ez a minimum 20 hozzászólás


----------



## rocky666 (2011 Február 16)

Bár ha ez kell akkor irkálhatok...


----------



## r1971 (2011 Február 16)

Nagyon köszi ezt a feltöltést!


----------



## balumalu68 (2011 Február 16)

Köszi mindenkinek!


----------



## balumalu68 (2011 Február 16)

zafi írta:


> Szemem és szemed
> 
> Szememmel táncolt a szemed,
> beszélt szememmel és ölelkezett:
> ...



Szép!


----------



## balumalu68 (2011 Február 16)

verito írta:


> Auth Csilla énekli



Az is szép!


----------



## ditu01 (2011 Február 16)

Nekem még 20!!!!


----------



## ditu01 (2011 Február 16)

Elég bonyolult ez az oldal!


----------



## balumalu68 (2011 Február 16)

sanzi25 írta:


> kell husz uzenet hogy letolthessek egy par infot errol az oldalrol



Basszus nekem is!


----------



## ditu01 (2011 Február 16)

Nem értek semmiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiit!!!!!


----------



## ditu01 (2011 Február 16)

Nem hogy felesleges, a legnagyobb baromság!!!!


----------



## ditu01 (2011 Február 16)

Én nemcsak ezt nem értem!!!!!


----------



## Pongyabob (2011 Február 16)

Sziasztok!


----------



## green* (2011 Február 16)

Nagyon várom már, hogy én is láthassam a csatolt képeket.


----------



## Rewonka (2011 Február 16)

Üdvözlet és köszönjük


----------



## Rewonka (2011 Február 16)

a válasz 33


----------



## Rewonka (2011 Február 16)

asd


----------



## Rewonka (2011 Február 16)

1.2.3


----------



## green* (2011 Február 16)

köszönöm ezt a gyönyörű könyvet.


----------



## Rewonka (2011 Február 16)

üdvözlet mégegyszer


----------



## RR68 (2011 Február 16)

Nekem az Ana tetszett tőlük a legjobban


----------



## Rewonka (2011 Február 16)

“Az erőfeszítés csak akkor nyeri el méltó jutalmát, ha ez ember semmiképp sem adja fel.” (Napoleon Hill)


----------



## Rewonka (2011 Február 16)

“Az optimista két garassal a zsebében is úr. A pesszimista tele páncélszekrénnyel is senki.” (André Kostolany)


----------



## pittao (2011 Február 16)

orulok hogy vissza jottem az oldalra es birom tovabb letolteni a filmeket


----------



## Nanopapa (2011 Február 16)

*Köszönés*



Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg



Halihó mindenkinek!


----------



## Rewonka (2011 Február 16)

“A siker pusztán a szerencsén múlik. Ezt bármelyik vesztes megerősíti neked!” (Earl Wilson)


----------



## Rewonka (2011 Február 16)

Látom nem csak én gyűjtök


----------



## apa64 (2011 Február 16)

Szép jó reggelt a tengerentúlon!
Szép napot idehaza!
Tavasz helyett havat kaptunk az éjjel!
Remélem nem sokáig marad!!


----------



## Rewonka (2011 Február 16)

“Állandóan nagyszerű lehetőségekkel szembesülünk, amelyek megoldhatatlan problémáknak vannak álcázva.” (John Gardner)


----------



## Rewonka (2011 Február 16)

„A siker nem más, mint egy jó döntés eredménye. A jó döntést, egy tapasztalat előzi meg.” (Anthony Robbins)


----------



## pittao (2011 Február 16)

mar alig vartam hogy vissza jojjek az oldalra es birjam hasznalni.


----------



## Pongyabob (2011 Február 16)

„Fiatal vagy, amíg befogadod a szépség, az öröm, a merészség, a nagyság, az ember, a föld és a végtelenség hírnökeit. Csak akkor öregszel meg, ha már nem szárnyalsz, és hagyod, hogy a pesszimizmus és a cinizmus megdermessze a szívedet.”
Albert Sweitzer


----------



## Pongyabob (2011 Február 16)

Én is próbálkozom!


----------



## lili0421 (2011 Február 16)

sziasztok


----------



## lili0421 (2011 Február 16)

hahó


----------



## lili0421 (2011 Február 16)




----------



## lili0421 (2011 Február 16)




----------



## lili0421 (2011 Február 16)

...


----------



## lili0421 (2011 Február 16)

halihó


----------



## lili0421 (2011 Február 16)

.-.


----------



## lili0421 (2011 Február 16)

???


----------



## lili0421 (2011 Február 16)

Lili


----------



## lili0421 (2011 Február 16)

haladok


----------



## Wolfone (2011 Február 16)

Szép napot mindenkinek.


----------



## pittao (2011 Február 16)

szeretnek minel tobb regi magyar filmet letolteni ha birok


----------



## meffancs (2011 Február 16)

1


----------



## meffancs (2011 Február 16)

2


----------



## meffancs (2011 Február 16)

3


----------



## meffancs (2011 Február 16)

4


----------



## meffancs (2011 Február 16)

5


----------



## meffancs (2011 Február 16)

6


----------



## meffancs (2011 Február 16)

7


----------



## meffancs (2011 Február 16)

8


----------



## meffancs (2011 Február 16)

9


----------



## meffancs (2011 Február 16)

10


----------



## meffancs (2011 Február 16)

11


----------



## meffancs (2011 Február 16)

12


----------



## meffancs (2011 Február 16)

13


----------



## meffancs (2011 Február 16)

14


----------



## meffancs (2011 Február 16)

15


----------



## pittao (2011 Február 16)

bolondulok a regi filmekert


----------



## meffancs (2011 Február 16)

16


----------



## meffancs (2011 Február 16)

17


----------



## meffancs (2011 Február 16)

18


----------



## meffancs (2011 Február 16)

19


----------



## meffancs (2011 Február 16)

20


----------



## pelucia (2011 Február 16)

hello


----------



## pelucia (2011 Február 16)

még kell pár


----------



## An1ta (2011 Február 16)

*1*

1


----------



## An1ta (2011 Február 16)

*2*

2


----------



## An1ta (2011 Február 16)

*3*

3


----------



## An1ta (2011 Február 16)

4


----------



## An1ta (2011 Február 16)

5


----------



## An1ta (2011 Február 16)

6


----------



## An1ta (2011 Február 16)

7


----------



## An1ta (2011 Február 16)

8


----------



## An1ta (2011 Február 16)

9


----------



## An1ta (2011 Február 16)

10


----------



## An1ta (2011 Február 16)

11


----------



## An1ta (2011 Február 16)

12


----------



## An1ta (2011 Február 16)

13


----------



## An1ta (2011 Február 16)

14


----------



## An1ta (2011 Február 16)

15


----------



## An1ta (2011 Február 16)

16


----------



## An1ta (2011 Február 16)

17


----------



## An1ta (2011 Február 16)

18


----------



## imrek (2011 Február 16)

Bejelentkezek én is ide


----------



## An1ta (2011 Február 16)

19


----------



## imrek (2011 Február 16)

2


----------



## imrek (2011 Február 16)

Most lett időm arra, hogy írjak is.


----------



## imrek (2011 Február 16)

Már 4 éves a regisztrációm, most nézem, nem is tűnt fel.


----------



## An1ta (2011 Február 16)

20


----------



## imrek (2011 Február 16)

Ez az 5. hozzászólásom


----------



## imrek (2011 Február 16)

A 9.


----------



## An1ta (2011 Február 16)

*üdv*

lálálálááá.. mostmár hozzászólhatok más témához is?


----------



## imrek (2011 Február 16)

Kivártam a 20 másodpercet, úgyhogy újra írok.


----------



## Kockanyuszi (2011 Február 16)

Szija mindenki


----------



## imrek (2011 Február 16)

An1ta, te már igen, nekem még iparkodni kell.


----------



## imrek (2011 Február 16)

Szija Kockanyuszi


----------



## Kockanyuszi (2011 Február 16)

nemtudom mit kéne ide írkálni hirtelen ..


----------



## imrek (2011 Február 16)

Már csak 5.


----------



## balumalu68 (2011 Február 16)

titilla írta:


> ixsz az ennediken....



Úgy bizony!


----------



## Kockanyuszi (2011 Február 16)

találtam itt sok tetszős dolgot dehát ...aza 20 hozzászólás =D ...


----------



## imrek (2011 Február 16)

Valamit


----------



## balumalu68 (2011 Február 16)

*hozzászólás*

Teljesítenem kell 20 hozzászólás !


----------



## imrek (2011 Február 16)

Nem olyan sok az.


----------



## imrek (2011 Február 16)

1888888888


----------



## balumalu68 (2011 Február 16)

és még az elején tartok!!!


----------



## imrek (2011 Február 16)

n-1


----------



## balumalu68 (2011 Február 16)

Deee, nagyon sok !!!!


----------



## imrek (2011 Február 16)

üdv, Mindenkinek!


----------



## imrek (2011 Február 16)

Kitartást Balu!


----------



## balumalu68 (2011 Február 16)

és ki tudja mikor lesz vége )


----------



## balumalu68 (2011 Február 16)

jaa, mondta ezt már más is ))


----------



## balumalu68 (2011 Február 16)

Kitartok, ha elkopik is az ujjam!!!


----------



## Kockanyuszi (2011 Február 16)

valami =)


----------



## balumalu68 (2011 Február 16)

A végsőkig !!!


----------



## balumalu68 (2011 Február 16)

már zsibbad az ujjam, jajj nekem !!!


----------



## Kockanyuszi (2011 Február 16)

még 16 =D ...kitalálta eztki?=)


----------



## balumalu68 (2011 Február 16)

a vérem kell nekik))


----------



## Kockanyuszi (2011 Február 16)

ééncsak egy könyvet akarok letölteni =D


----------



## Kockanyuszi (2011 Február 16)

ez kínzásnak számít


----------



## balumalu68 (2011 Február 16)

a tudásom legjavát adom most !!!!


----------



## Kockanyuszi (2011 Február 16)

márcsak 13


----------



## balumalu68 (2011 Február 16)

Így van , ez kínzááááás! Emberek segítsetek!!!!


----------



## Kockanyuszi (2011 Február 16)

könyv könyv könyv**


----------



## balumalu68 (2011 Február 16)

13 és péntek brrrr!!!!


----------



## Kockanyuszi (2011 Február 16)

hihh  ne add fel


----------



## Kockanyuszi (2011 Február 16)

péntek 13.ára fog esni ebben az évben a szülinapom   a péntek 13 jónap


----------



## balumalu68 (2011 Február 16)

mikor lesz már végeeee?????????


----------



## Kockanyuszi (2011 Február 16)

minnyár


----------



## balumalu68 (2011 Február 16)

Ez szörnyűűűűű! Tiszta horror))))


----------



## Kockanyuszi (2011 Február 16)

nemsok kell már


----------



## balumalu68 (2011 Február 16)

már csak Freddy hiányzik!!! Merre vagy?????


----------



## Kockanyuszi (2011 Február 16)

dehogyis


----------



## Kockanyuszi (2011 Február 16)

**nem ismer itt senkitse**


----------



## balumalu68 (2011 Február 16)

Freddy gyere, horror állapotok vannak itt!!!!


----------



## Kockanyuszi (2011 Február 16)

szétunom magaam


----------



## balumalu68 (2011 Február 16)

éljen freddy segített!


----------



## Kockanyuszi (2011 Február 16)

mártsak 4


----------



## Kockanyuszi (2011 Február 16)

unatkozommm


----------



## Kockanyuszi (2011 Február 16)

íí ^^


----------



## Kockanyuszi (2011 Február 16)

nyahh végremár


----------



## tagika2 (2011 Február 16)

*Hozzászólás 1*

Hozzászólás 1


----------



## tagika2 (2011 Február 16)

*Hozzászólás 2*

Hozzászólás 2


----------



## tagika2 (2011 Február 16)

*Hozzászólás 3*

kiss


----------



## gagika76 (2011 Február 16)

mindenkit üdvözlökkiss


----------



## Kockanyuszi (2011 Február 16)

namostakkor mi?


----------



## tagika2 (2011 Február 16)

*Hozzászólás 4*

:..:


----------



## tagika2 (2011 Február 16)

*Hozzászólás 5*


----------



## gagika76 (2011 Február 16)

:88::88::ugras::55:


----------



## tagika2 (2011 Február 16)

*Hozzászólás 6*

:4:


----------



## tagika2 (2011 Február 16)

*Hozzászólás 7*


----------



## tagika2 (2011 Február 16)

*Hozzászólás 8*

:``:


----------



## tagika2 (2011 Február 16)

*Hozzászólás 9*

:88:


----------



## tagika2 (2011 Február 16)

*Hozzászólás 10*

:111:


----------



## tagika2 (2011 Február 16)

*Hozzászólás 11*

:kaboom:


----------



## tagika2 (2011 Február 16)

*Hozzászólás 12*

:8:


----------



## eerrii (2011 Február 16)

köszönöm


----------



## eerrii (2011 Február 16)

kiss


----------



## Dora70 (2011 Február 16)

Udv mindenkinek!


----------



## Dora70 (2011 Február 16)

Köszönöm


----------



## Dora70 (2011 Február 16)

A harmadik.


----------



## Dora70 (2011 Február 16)

Igaz.


----------



## Dora70 (2011 Február 16)

Az ötödik.


----------



## Dora70 (2011 Február 16)

Üdv mindenkinek!


----------



## Dora70 (2011 Február 16)

Hetedik.


----------



## Dora70 (2011 Február 16)

Selymes.


----------



## Dora70 (2011 Február 16)

Kilencedik.


----------



## Dora70 (2011 Február 16)

10


----------



## Dora70 (2011 Február 16)

Játékok.


----------



## Dora70 (2011 Február 16)

Oli


----------



## Dora70 (2011 Február 16)

Simpson


----------



## Dora70 (2011 Február 16)

14


----------



## Dora70 (2011 Február 16)

Köszi.


----------



## Dora70 (2011 Február 16)

16


----------



## Dora70 (2011 Február 16)

17


----------



## Dora70 (2011 Február 16)

18


----------



## Dora70 (2011 Február 16)

19


----------



## Dora70 (2011 Február 16)

20. Hurrá!


----------



## HUNKharon (2011 Február 16)

huszonegy???


----------



## Gab-riella (2011 Február 16)

*44*

zzz


----------



## Gab-riella (2011 Február 16)

*9*

9kiss


----------



## Gab-riella (2011 Február 16)

*12*

12


----------



## era1973 (2011 Február 16)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg



Köszi


----------



## era1973 (2011 Február 16)

Köszönöm


----------



## rjani (2011 Február 16)

Jó estét már csak 4


----------



## Anybody1 (2011 Február 16)

1


----------



## TLoF (2011 Február 16)

Én is erre járok.


----------



## Anybody1 (2011 Február 16)

2


----------



## Anybody1 (2011 Február 16)

3


----------



## Anybody1 (2011 Február 16)

4


----------



## Anybody1 (2011 Február 16)

5


----------



## hsedit (2011 Február 16)

*Üdvözlet*

Sziasztok, itt vagyok


----------



## jeriiko (2011 Február 16)

Üdvözlet mindenkinek újként! 
1


----------



## Laca11 (2011 Február 16)

sziasztok


----------



## jeriiko (2011 Február 16)

2


----------



## jeriiko (2011 Február 16)

3


----------



## jeriiko (2011 Február 16)

4


----------



## jeriiko (2011 Február 16)

5


----------



## jeriiko (2011 Február 16)

6


----------



## jeriiko (2011 Február 16)

7


----------



## jeriiko (2011 Február 16)

8


----------



## jeriiko (2011 Február 16)

9


----------



## jeriiko (2011 Február 16)

10


----------



## jeriiko (2011 Február 16)

11


----------



## jeriiko (2011 Február 16)

12


----------



## jeriiko (2011 Február 16)

13


----------



## jeriiko (2011 Február 16)

14


----------



## jeriiko (2011 Február 16)

15


----------



## jeriiko (2011 Február 16)

16


----------



## Junjika (2011 Február 16)

Sziasztok


----------



## Junjika (2011 Február 16)

Jó ötlet ez a számolósdi!


----------



## Junjika (2011 Február 16)

1


----------



## Junjika (2011 Február 16)

2


----------



## Junjika (2011 Február 16)

3


----------



## jeriiko (2011 Február 16)

17


----------



## csibi4 (2011 Február 16)

Köszönöm a lehetőséget!


----------



## Junjika (2011 Február 16)

4


----------



## Junjika (2011 Február 16)

5


----------



## Junjika (2011 Február 16)

6


----------



## csibi4 (2011 Február 16)




----------



## Junjika (2011 Február 16)

7


----------



## Junjika (2011 Február 16)

8


----------



## Junjika (2011 Február 16)

9


----------



## Junjika (2011 Február 16)

10


----------



## csibi4 (2011 Február 16)




----------



## Junjika (2011 Február 16)

11


----------



## Junjika (2011 Február 16)

12


----------



## Junjika (2011 Február 16)

13


----------



## Junjika (2011 Február 16)

14


----------



## Junjika (2011 Február 16)

15


----------



## Junjika (2011 Február 16)

16


----------



## Junjika (2011 Február 16)

17


----------



## Junjika (2011 Február 16)

18


----------



## Junjika (2011 Február 16)

Nagyon köszönöm!


----------



## krekati (2011 Február 16)

gyűjtöm a 20 hozzászólást


----------



## krekati (2011 Február 16)

2


----------



## krekati (2011 Február 16)

3


----------



## krekati (2011 Február 16)

4


----------



## krekati (2011 Február 16)

5


----------



## krekati (2011 Február 16)

6


----------



## krekati (2011 Február 16)

7


----------



## krekati (2011 Február 16)

8


----------



## krekati (2011 Február 16)

9


----------



## krekati (2011 Február 16)

10


----------



## krekati (2011 Február 16)

11


----------



## krekati (2011 Február 16)

12


----------



## krekati (2011 Február 16)

13


----------



## krekati (2011 Február 16)

14


----------



## krekati (2011 Február 16)

15


----------



## krekati (2011 Február 16)

16


----------



## krekati (2011 Február 16)

17


----------



## krekati (2011 Február 16)

18


----------



## krekati (2011 Február 16)

19


----------



## krekati (2011 Február 16)

20


----------



## krekati (2011 Február 16)

21:d


----------



## Rewonka (2011 Február 16)

hanyadik ?


----------



## Rewonka (2011 Február 16)

13


----------



## Rewonka (2011 Február 16)

14


----------



## Rewonka (2011 Február 16)

15


----------



## Rewonka (2011 Február 16)

16


----------



## Rewonka (2011 Február 16)

17


----------



## Rewonka (2011 Február 16)

18


----------



## Rewonka (2011 Február 16)

19


----------



## Rewonka (2011 Február 16)

20


----------



## Rewonka (2011 Február 16)

21 :d


----------



## jeriiko (2011 Február 16)

17


----------



## jeriiko (2011 Február 16)

Hoppá! 18 kimaradt. A 19 jön most!


----------



## jeriiko (2011 Február 16)

20. Jippijéé! Boldog Új Évet!


----------



## AlyrArkhon (2011 Február 16)

Fantasztikus gyűjteményre leltem itt


----------



## AlyrArkhon (2011 Február 16)

Ezért elismerés az oldal kitalálóinak éppúgy


----------



## AlyrArkhon (2011 Február 16)

mint az oldalt a hozzászólásokkal és a feltöltésekkel életben tartóknak


----------



## AlyrArkhon (2011 Február 16)

Remélem idővel tevőlegesen hozzá tudok járulni én is


----------



## AlyrArkhon (2011 Február 16)

Ennek érdekében nézzétek el nekem ezt a gyors kis agymenést


----------



## AlyrArkhon (2011 Február 16)

ami azért születik, hogy hozzáférjek egy barátom számára


----------



## AlyrArkhon (2011 Február 16)

- és természetesen saját magamnak is - néhány feltöltött anyaghoz


----------



## AlyrArkhon (2011 Február 16)

Aztán jöhet a 48 óra


----------



## AlyrArkhon (2011 Február 16)

annyit még kénytelenek leszünk kibírni


----------



## AlyrArkhon (2011 Február 16)

Szóval ne merészeljen az oldal eltünni 2 napon belül


----------



## AlyrArkhon (2011 Február 16)

innentől kicsit gyorsitani fogok, mert melegedik a helyzet a versenyemen


----------



## AlyrArkhon (2011 Február 16)

Az ördög meg az ő csúnya bibliája


----------



## AlyrArkhon (2011 Február 16)

33 játékos van még versenyben, 6 kiesőt kell kibirnom


----------



## AlyrArkhon (2011 Február 16)

és akkor nem hiába ücsörögtem végig ott se a három órát


----------



## AlyrArkhon (2011 Február 16)

de mindenképp megvolt az a haszna, hogy közben Rátok találtam


----------



## AlyrArkhon (2011 Február 16)

Hála barátunknak, a google keresőnek


----------



## AlyrArkhon (2011 Február 16)

sikerült jó bűvszavakat beirni


----------



## AlyrArkhon (2011 Február 16)

így idehozott hozzátok


----------



## AlyrArkhon (2011 Február 16)

na még két ember


----------



## AlyrArkhon (2011 Február 16)

és már csak egy


----------



## soniboy (2011 Február 17)

lebeg


----------



## Hugeka (2011 Február 17)

*Sziasztok! *


----------



## borzinca (2011 Február 17)

Sziasztok. Koszi.


----------



## belasimon (2011 Február 17)

koszonom


----------



## Mskoki1228 (2011 Február 17)

Sziasztok


----------



## melk (2011 Február 17)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


köszi


----------



## melk (2011 Február 17)

Hello


----------



## melk (2011 Február 17)

Szia


----------



## melk (2011 Február 17)

sdfsfs


----------



## melk (2011 Február 17)

Hali


----------



## melk (2011 Február 17)

dsfsf


----------



## melk (2011 Február 17)

gfhfhfg


----------



## melk (2011 Február 17)

ssss


----------



## gagika76 (2011 Február 17)

üdvözlök mindenkit
Eredeti szerző *Melitta* 

 
_Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
Itt a lehetoseg:wink:_


----------



## melk (2011 Február 17)

qwqwqw


----------



## melk (2011 Február 17)

dfgdfgd


----------



## melk (2011 Február 17)

asdasa


----------



## gagika76 (2011 Február 17)

cső melk


----------



## Judyka87 (2011 Február 17)

Szia

sziasztok!



még van egy pár hsz-em 20ig,de ne haragudjatok!


----------



## gagika76 (2011 Február 17)

nagyon rossza az idő nálatok is


----------



## Judyka87 (2011 Február 17)

Miért kell az a 20 hozzászólás,hogy meg tudjak valamit tekinteni?


----------



## melk (2011 Február 17)

hggfhg*gfg*


----------



## melk (2011 Február 17)

Esik.


----------



## melk (2011 Február 17)

ghjgh


----------



## melk (2011 Február 17)

Ez a 15.


----------



## melk (2011 Február 17)

16.


----------



## melk (2011 Február 17)

Még 4.


----------



## melk (2011 Február 17)

18.


----------



## melk (2011 Február 17)

19.


----------



## Nolu (2011 Február 17)

*köszi*


----------



## Nolu (2011 Február 17)

*?*

kiss


----------



## Nolu (2011 Február 17)




----------



## Judyka87 (2011 Február 17)




----------



## Nolu (2011 Február 17)




----------



## Nolu (2011 Február 17)

Köszi


----------



## melk (2011 Február 17)

Na végre.


----------



## Nolu (2011 Február 17)

még egyszer


----------



## Nolu (2011 Február 17)

már nem sok van


----------



## Nolu (2011 Február 17)

köszönet a sok feltöltésért


----------



## Nolu (2011 Február 17)

én is próbálok majd feltölteni


----------



## Nolu (2011 Február 17)

esetleg holnap


----------



## Nolu (2011 Február 17)

vagy ma is még


----------



## Nolu (2011 Február 17)

minden jó


----------



## Nolu (2011 Február 17)

még mindig


----------



## Nolu (2011 Február 17)

:111:


----------



## Nolu (2011 Február 17)




----------



## Nolu (2011 Február 17)

de jó...


----------



## Nolu (2011 Február 17)

de tényleg


----------



## Nolu (2011 Február 17)

jó sokat segít


----------



## Nolu (2011 Február 17)

és még a jövőbe is fog


----------



## Nolu (2011 Február 17)

há le lujja


----------



## Nolu (2011 Február 17)

ez a ráadás


----------



## BotRita (2011 Február 17)

*Köszöntő*

Üdvözlet mindenkinek!


----------



## tnabilek (2011 Február 17)

Hello ismét!


----------



## zoliw (2011 Február 17)

Hi1


----------



## gagika76 (2011 Február 17)

én sem tudom


----------



## gagika76 (2011 Február 17)

:55:csá


----------



## gagika76 (2011 Február 17)

*mindenkinek*

sziasztok hogy vagytok nagy ramaty idő van lehetne már nyár elegem van a télbőlkiss


----------



## zoliw (2011 Február 17)

Hi2


----------



## zoliw (2011 Február 17)

Hi3


----------



## gagika76 (2011 Február 17)

kiss


zoliw írta:


> Hi1


----------



## Judyka87 (2011 Február 17)

hideg van...


----------



## gagika76 (2011 Február 17)

:--::34:


----------



## gagika76 (2011 Február 17)

:!:


----------



## gagika76 (2011 Február 17)

Judyka87 írta:


> hideg van...


itt is


----------



## zoliw (2011 Február 17)

Hi4


----------



## zoliw (2011 Február 17)

Hi5


----------



## Judyka87 (2011 Február 17)

12


----------



## zoliw (2011 Február 17)

Hi6


----------



## zoliw (2011 Február 17)

Hi7


----------



## zoliw (2011 Február 17)

Hi8


----------



## zoliw (2011 Február 17)

Hi9


----------



## zoliw (2011 Február 17)

Hi10


----------



## cuki63 (2011 Február 17)

*üdvözlet*



Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg



Üdvözlök mindenkit az oldalon


----------



## zoliw (2011 Február 17)

Hi11


----------



## zoliw (2011 Február 17)

Hi12


----------



## zoliw (2011 Február 17)

Hi13


----------



## zoliw (2011 Február 17)

Hi14


----------



## zoliw (2011 Február 17)

Hi15


----------



## zoliw (2011 Február 17)

Hi16


----------



## cuki63 (2011 Február 17)

itt egész nap esik az eső és hideg van brrrr.


----------



## zoliw (2011 Február 17)

Hi17


----------



## zoliw (2011 Február 17)

Hi18


----------



## zoliw (2011 Február 17)

Hi19


----------



## zoliw (2011 Február 17)

Finito


----------



## zoliw (2011 Február 17)

Hi21


----------



## Biga85 (2011 Február 17)

a


----------



## Biga85 (2011 Február 17)

c


----------



## Biga85 (2011 Február 17)

Hi


----------



## Biga85 (2011 Február 17)

d


----------



## Biga85 (2011 Február 17)

1


----------



## Biga85 (2011 Február 17)

t


----------



## Biga85 (2011 Február 17)

f


----------



## Biga85 (2011 Február 17)

g


----------



## Biga85 (2011 Február 17)

s


----------



## Biga85 (2011 Február 17)

w


----------



## Biga85 (2011 Február 17)

sd


----------



## Biga85 (2011 Február 17)

jk


----------



## Biga85 (2011 Február 17)

pé


----------



## zoliw (2011 Február 17)

???


----------



## binho (2011 Február 17)

sziasztok


----------



## binho (2011 Február 17)

kiss


----------



## zoliw (2011 Február 17)

Miért nem tudok letöltetni 22 üzenettel és több mint egy éves regisztrációval?


----------



## binho (2011 Február 17)

:``:


----------



## Biga85 (2011 Február 17)

bé


----------



## Biga85 (2011 Február 17)

elvileg 20 hozzászólással már működnie kellen, én is arra hajtok


----------



## Biga85 (2011 Február 17)

j


----------



## zoliw (2011 Február 17)

de sajnos nem


----------



## IstONEhun (2011 Február 17)

Hella!


----------



## Biga85 (2011 Február 17)

r


----------



## deakfer (2011 Február 17)

*1*

1


----------



## deakfer (2011 Február 17)

*2*

2


----------



## Biga85 (2011 Február 17)

q


----------



## deakfer (2011 Február 17)

*3*

3


----------



## Biga85 (2011 Február 17)

kl


----------



## Biga85 (2011 Február 17)

vg


----------



## deakfer (2011 Február 17)

*4*

4


----------



## binho (2011 Február 17)

45


----------



## binho (2011 Február 17)

fe


----------



## binho (2011 Február 17)

fda


----------



## binho (2011 Február 17)

k


----------



## apa64 (2011 Február 17)

Sziasztok szép napot itthon és jó reggelt felétek a tengerentúlon!
Lassan nálatok is virrad már!
Nálunk meg szakad a hó megint csak)
Már azt hittük, hogy itt a tavasz és tessék mit kaptunk megint!!


----------



## binho (2011 Február 17)

m


----------



## Exom (2011 Február 17)

Én is a 20 üzire hajtok. most kezdem.


----------



## deakfer (2011 Február 17)

*5*

5


----------



## binho (2011 Február 17)

itt csak simán borult az idő...


----------



## deakfer (2011 Február 17)

*6*

6


----------



## binho (2011 Február 17)

nem kell több hó....


----------



## binho (2011 Február 17)

11


----------



## Zs812 (2011 Február 17)

jelen


----------



## Biga85 (2011 Február 17)

hát, nekem sem sikerült


----------



## binho (2011 Február 17)

12


----------



## binho (2011 Február 17)

már csak 8 kell


----------



## Zs812 (2011 Február 17)

Uncsi már, hogy állandóan hideg van. Nem?


----------



## binho (2011 Február 17)

14


----------



## binho (2011 Február 17)

nem is kicsit unalmas.....


----------



## binho (2011 Február 17)

bár a nyár meg túl meleg


----------



## binho (2011 Február 17)

tavasz lehetne mindig, az nem bánnám


----------



## deakfer (2011 Február 17)

*7*

7


----------



## binho (2011 Február 17)

t


----------



## deakfer (2011 Február 17)

*8*

8


----------



## binho (2011 Február 17)

19


----------



## deakfer (2011 Február 17)

*9*

9


----------



## binho (2011 Február 17)

20 :d:d


----------



## deakfer (2011 Február 17)

*10*

10


----------



## binho (2011 Február 17)

na még egy ráadást


----------



## deakfer (2011 Február 17)

*11*

11


----------



## deakfer (2011 Február 17)

*12*

12


----------



## Zs812 (2011 Február 17)

3


----------



## deakfer (2011 Február 17)

*13*

13


----------



## Zs812 (2011 Február 17)

4


----------



## Zs812 (2011 Február 17)

5


----------



## IstONEhun (2011 Február 17)

Mindenki arra hajt. Én is...


----------



## Zs812 (2011 Február 17)

6


----------



## Zs812 (2011 Február 17)

7


----------



## IstONEhun (2011 Február 17)

De nekem már csak egy kell...


----------



## Zs812 (2011 Február 17)

8


----------



## IstONEhun (2011 Február 17)

ééééééssss megvan!


----------



## Zs812 (2011 Február 17)

jó neked


----------



## IstONEhun (2011 Február 17)

Nam meg még egy ráadásnak


----------



## Zs812 (2011 Február 17)

10


----------



## Zs812 (2011 Február 17)

11


----------



## Zs812 (2011 Február 17)

12


----------



## deakfer (2011 Február 17)

*14*

14


----------



## Zs812 (2011 Február 17)

de asszem 20 hozzászólás ÉS 2 napos regisztráció  a minimum


----------



## Zs812 (2011 Február 17)

ez esetben a VAGY-nak jobban örülnék


----------



## Zs812 (2011 Február 17)

15


----------



## Zs812 (2011 Február 17)

16


----------



## deakfer (2011 Február 17)

*15*

25​


----------



## Zs812 (2011 Február 17)

17


----------



## Zs812 (2011 Február 17)

18


----------



## Zs812 (2011 Február 17)

19


----------



## zz76zz (2011 Február 17)

hány?


----------



## Zs812 (2011 Február 17)

ollé


----------



## zz76zz (2011 Február 17)

tök interaktív


----------



## Zs812 (2011 Február 17)

na és most még a 48 órácska...


----------



## zz76zz (2011 Február 17)

dns a skodák csodája


----------



## Exom (2011 Február 17)

2


----------



## zz76zz (2011 Február 17)

és akkor mi lesz?


----------



## deakfer (2011 Február 17)

*16*

16


----------



## deakfer (2011 Február 17)

*17*

17


----------



## deakfer (2011 Február 17)

*18*

18


----------



## Exom (2011 Február 17)

Van valakinek fogalma arról mi értelme ennek a 20 hozzászólásos korlátnak ?


----------



## deakfer (2011 Február 17)

*hohaho*

Kösz a lehtőséget!


----------



## deakfer (2011 Február 17)

Erről van szó...


----------



## deakfer (2011 Február 17)

Így már jobb?


----------



## deakfer (2011 Február 17)

Mégsem?


----------



## deakfer (2011 Február 17)

Próbáljuk meg!


----------



## deakfer (2011 Február 17)

Pedig már 20 üzenet fölött járok.


----------



## deakfer (2011 Február 17)

*Miért?*

Miért?


----------



## Exom (2011 Február 17)

6


----------



## deakfer (2011 Február 17)

*Csak!*

Ja, ezzel nehéz vitatkozni!


----------



## deakfer (2011 Február 17)

*Mennyi?*

Vajon hányszor kell még ezt eljátszani?


----------



## deakfer (2011 Február 17)

*na!*

Most már szerkeszthetek, de még mindig nem tölthetek?


----------



## Amiszka (2011 Február 17)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Amiszka (2011 Február 17)

Üdv mindenkinek!


----------



## Amiszka (2011 Február 17)

Köszi a lehetőséget.


----------



## Amiszka (2011 Február 17)

:smile:


----------



## Amiszka (2011 Február 17)

Üdv.


----------



## Amiszka (2011 Február 17)

Megint itt.


----------



## Amiszka (2011 Február 17)

Csak.


----------



## eni89 (2011 Február 17)

Üdvözlet mindenkinek!


----------



## eni89 (2011 Február 17)

1, megérett a meggy


----------



## Amiszka (2011 Február 17)

Most.


----------



## eni89 (2011 Február 17)

2, csipkebokor vesző


----------



## Amiszka (2011 Február 17)

Esik a hó.


----------



## eni89 (2011 Február 17)

3, te vagy az én párom


----------



## eni89 (2011 Február 17)

4, te kis légy hová mégy?


----------



## Amiszka (2011 Február 17)




----------



## eni89 (2011 Február 17)

5, érik a tök


----------



## eni89 (2011 Február 17)

6, hasad a pad


----------



## Amiszka (2011 Február 17)

Ez jó.


----------



## eni89 (2011 Február 17)

7, zsemlét süt a pék


----------



## eni89 (2011 Február 17)

8, üres a polc


----------



## eni89 (2011 Február 17)

9, kis Ferenc


----------



## Amiszka (2011 Február 17)

:d


----------



## eni89 (2011 Február 17)

10, tiszta víz


----------



## eni89 (2011 Február 17)

Ha nem tiszta, vidd vissza, majd a cica megissza!


----------



## eni89 (2011 Február 17)

Na nézzük, milyen mondókát ismerek még...


----------



## Amiszka (2011 Február 17)

14.


----------



## eni89 (2011 Február 17)

Egyszer volt egy ember,...


----------



## Amiszka (2011 Február 17)

Nem sok.


----------



## eni89 (2011 Február 17)

...szakálla volt kender,...


----------



## Amiszka (2011 Február 17)

Kitartás.


----------



## eni89 (2011 Február 17)

...Bikkfa tarisznyája,...


----------



## Amiszka (2011 Február 17)

18.


----------



## eni89 (2011 Február 17)

...égerfa csizmája....


----------



## Amiszka (2011 Február 17)

Nagykorú lettem.


----------



## eni89 (2011 Február 17)

...közel volt a tenger,...


----------



## eni89 (2011 Február 17)

...beleesett fejjel,...


----------



## Amiszka (2011 Február 17)

Talán most már sikerült!


----------



## eni89 (2011 Február 17)

...kiapadt a tenger,...


----------



## eni89 (2011 Február 17)

...kimászott az ember.


----------



## Amiszka (2011 Február 17)

És egy utolsó!


----------



## eni89 (2011 Február 17)

Ezzel most már vége a mesének


----------



## Amiszka (2011 Február 17)




----------



## Amiszka (2011 Február 17)

Kár, pedig szép mese volt.


----------



## soniboy (2011 Február 17)

Bocsi .......


----------



## soniboy (2011 Február 17)

Boldogsag, biztonsag, anyagi stabilitas .......


----------



## soniboy (2011 Február 17)

Na meg egeszseg!


----------



## soniboy (2011 Február 17)

Meg pici penz is.


----------



## soniboy (2011 Február 17)

Habar a penz nem boldogitt.


----------



## soniboy (2011 Február 17)

De jo jo ha van.


----------



## soniboy (2011 Február 17)

De nelkulozheto.


----------



## soniboy (2011 Február 17)

Fo az egeszseg.


----------



## soniboy (2011 Február 17)

Egesz jol elbesszelgettem magammal.


----------



## soniboy (2011 Február 17)

na uff


----------



## soniboy (2011 Február 17)

vagy off


----------



## gregoryc2 (2011 Február 17)

1


----------



## gregoryc2 (2011 Február 17)

10


----------



## Soma2004 (2011 Február 17)

én is én is szeretnék 20 hozzászólást


----------



## Soma2004 (2011 Február 17)

honnét tudom hányadiknál tartok?


----------



## Soma2004 (2011 Február 17)

10


----------



## Soma2004 (2011 Február 17)

9


----------



## gregoryc2 (2011 Február 17)

11


----------



## gregoryc2 (2011 Február 17)

12


----------



## TTdriver66 (2011 Február 17)

*!!!*

vagyok


----------



## TTdriver66 (2011 Február 17)

2


----------



## TTdriver66 (2011 Február 17)

itt vagyok


----------



## TTdriver66 (2011 Február 17)

4


----------



## TTdriver66 (2011 Február 17)

jobban vagyok


----------



## TTdriver66 (2011 Február 17)

66


----------



## gregoryc2 (2011 Február 17)

13


----------



## TTdriver66 (2011 Február 17)

7


----------



## TTdriver66 (2011 Február 17)

megvagyok


----------



## TTdriver66 (2011 Február 17)

9


----------



## TTdriver66 (2011 Február 17)

10nél vagyok


----------



## TTdriver66 (2011 Február 17)

11


----------



## TTdriver66 (2011 Február 17)

tucat


----------



## TTdriver66 (2011 Február 17)

szerencseszám


----------



## TTdriver66 (2011 Február 17)

14


----------



## TTdriver66 (2011 Február 17)

ha ez megvan már csak öt kell


----------



## TTdriver66 (2011 Február 17)

16


----------



## TTdriver66 (2011 Február 17)

még vagyok


----------



## TTdriver66 (2011 Február 17)

nagykorúság


----------



## TTdriver66 (2011 Február 17)

19


----------



## TTdriver66 (2011 Február 17)

Namostahúsz


----------



## troc (2011 Február 17)

22


----------



## gagika76 (2011 Február 17)

hello


----------



## gagika76 (2011 Február 17)

csá


----------



## zawber (2011 Február 17)

első


----------



## zawber (2011 Február 17)

második


----------



## zawber (2011 Február 17)

inkább angolul third


----------



## zawber (2011 Február 17)

fourth


----------



## zawber (2011 Február 17)

fifth


----------



## zawber (2011 Február 17)

sixth


----------



## zawber (2011 Február 17)

seventh


----------



## zawber (2011 Február 17)

eighth


----------



## zawber (2011 Február 17)

nineth


----------



## zawber (2011 Február 17)

tenth


----------



## zawber (2011 Február 17)

eleventh


----------



## zawber (2011 Február 17)

twelveth


----------



## zawber (2011 Február 17)

thirteenth


----------



## zawber (2011 Február 17)

forteenth


----------



## zawber (2011 Február 17)

fifteenth


----------



## zawber (2011 Február 17)

sixteenth


----------



## zawber (2011 Február 17)

seventeenth


----------



## zawber (2011 Február 17)

eighteenth


----------



## zawber (2011 Február 17)

nineteenth


----------



## zawber (2011 Február 17)

késsssssssssssssssssssz


----------



## Ciripke (2011 Február 17)

Mar csak 5 uzi kell


----------



## Ciripke (2011 Február 17)

Mar csak 4 uzi kell


----------



## Ciripke (2011 Február 17)

Mar csak 3 uzi kell


----------



## Ciripke (2011 Február 17)

Mar csak 1 uzi kell


----------



## Ciripke (2011 Február 17)

Mar csak 2 uzi kell


----------



## Ciripke (2011 Február 17)

Mar csak 0 uzi kell


----------



## Ciripke (2011 Február 17)

Mar csak -1 uzi kell


----------



## Ciripke (2011 Február 17)

Mar csak -2 uzi kell


----------



## Ciripke (2011 Február 17)

Mar csak -3 uzi kell


----------



## Ciripke (2011 Február 17)

Mar csak -4 uzi kell


----------



## rozabokor (2011 Február 17)

Azt sem tudom mennyi az annyi!


----------



## Ciripke (2011 Február 17)

Mar csak -5 uzi kell


----------



## rozabokor (2011 Február 17)

Na akkor nekem 8.


----------



## rozabokor (2011 Február 17)

Aztán 7.


----------



## rozabokor (2011 Február 17)

És 6.


----------



## rozabokor (2011 Február 17)

5.


----------



## rozabokor (2011 Február 17)

A maradéknak keresek helyet.


----------



## Exom (2011 Február 17)

még nagyon sok van vissza. ez a 6.


----------



## cuki63 (2011 Február 17)

szép estét


----------



## cuki63 (2011 Február 17)

egyszer


----------



## cuki63 (2011 Február 17)

kétszer


----------



## cuki63 (2011 Február 17)

háromszor


----------



## cuki63 (2011 Február 17)

négyszer


----------



## cuki63 (2011 Február 17)

őtször


----------



## cuki63 (2011 Február 17)

eddig kiváló


----------



## cuki63 (2011 Február 17)

ez meg szuper


----------



## dondom (2011 Február 17)

Sziasztok. Én szeretném gyorsan összeszedni azt a 20at


----------



## dondom (2011 Február 17)

nemcsak én


----------



## cuki63 (2011 Február 17)

el ált az eső


----------



## dondom (2011 Február 17)

mára nincs több.


----------



## cuki63 (2011 Február 17)

én is minnél előbb


----------



## cuki63 (2011 Február 17)

na sziasztok holnap folytatom


----------



## h.editke (2011 Február 17)

Sziasztok.


----------



## Armed (2011 Február 17)

Ěrdekes lehet


----------



## csajécska (2011 Február 17)

sziasztok


----------



## csajécska (2011 Február 17)

Én is minél előbb szeretném összeszedni a maradék 9 üzenetet bármit írogathatok??


----------



## rockdoki (2011 Február 17)

Üdv Mindenkinek!


----------



## John__ (2011 Február 17)

Sziasztok. Szép estét


----------



## Exom (2011 Február 17)

10


----------



## barbi.kata (2011 Február 17)

sziasztok!


----------



## csajécska (2011 Február 17)

Hiába van meg a 20 üzenetem nem enged megnézni egy képet sem vki segítene lécci mi lehet a baj? Ja és már 2 napja bőven regisztrálva vok.


----------



## Hömönnye (2011 Február 17)

Köszönöm.


----------



## Hömönnye (2011 Február 17)

csajécska írta:


> Én is minél előbb szeretném összeszedni a maradék 9 üzenetet bármit írogathatok??


Biztos bármit, de jól felhígul ezzel a szösszenetek sora...
Nekem csak a Pala-pala-palatinus kőne, oszt zizgek itten ezerrel...


----------



## Hömönnye (2011 Február 17)

Neked 8? Abból lett a 48, akkor még mindig nyóc, abból lett ötvenhat... szóval ne hagyjátok inni 14.-én este azt a Petrovicsot...


----------



## BeatbALL (2011 Február 17)

Üdv!


----------



## Kukkerem (2011 Február 17)

Érdekes ez a 20-as limit, nem láttam hasonlót máshol


----------



## bohomke (2011 Február 17)

Köszi


----------



## Grétaa. (2011 Február 17)

1


----------



## Grétaa. (2011 Február 17)

2


----------



## Grétaa. (2011 Február 17)

3


----------



## Grétaa. (2011 Február 17)

sziasztok


----------



## Grétaa. (2011 Február 17)

mizuu.?


----------



## Grétaa. (2011 Február 17)

qwert


----------



## Grétaa. (2011 Február 17)

fhgbshd


----------



## Grétaa. (2011 Február 17)




----------



## Grétaa. (2011 Február 17)

:////////


----------



## Grétaa. (2011 Február 17)

fsgcbhnym


----------



## Grétaa. (2011 Február 17)

o


----------



## Grétaa. (2011 Február 17)

(l)


----------



## Grétaa. (2011 Február 17)

likee.


----------



## Grétaa. (2011 Február 17)

13333333333333333


----------



## Grétaa. (2011 Február 17)

4r54dtrfvgbhnm,


----------



## Grétaa. (2011 Február 17)

sooooooooooooooook,.


----------



## Grétaa. (2011 Február 17)

-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""


----------



## Grétaa. (2011 Február 17)

blőeeeee


----------



## Grétaa. (2011 Február 17)

(8)


----------



## Grétaa. (2011 Február 17)

hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Grétaa. (2011 Február 17)

dfghbvvhbfnm


----------



## Grétaa. (2011 Február 17)

off


----------



## kekike (2011 Február 17)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


igaz


----------



## szabomazsi (2011 Február 17)

Sziasztok.


----------



## kekike (2011 Február 17)

1


----------



## kekike (2011 Február 17)

12


----------



## kekike (2011 Február 17)

123


----------



## kekike (2011 Február 17)

http://www.echotv.hu/20110217__1930.html


----------



## szabomazsi (2011 Február 17)

Köszönöm a lehetőséget


----------



## kekike (2011 Február 17)

http://www.echotv.hu/videotar.html?mm_id=108&v_id=6553


----------



## kekike (2011 Február 17)

hahó


----------



## kekike (2011 Február 17)

szépen haladunk


----------



## s.o.l.t (2011 Február 17)

Köszönjük!


----------



## s.o.l.t (2011 Február 17)

kettő


----------



## kekike (2011 Február 17)




----------



## s.o.l.t (2011 Február 17)

Három


----------



## s.o.l.t (2011 Február 17)

Négy


----------



## kekike (2011 Február 17)

http://www.echotv.hu/videotar.html?mm_id=108&v_id=6553


----------



## s.o.l.t (2011 Február 17)

öt


----------



## s.o.l.t (2011 Február 17)

Hat


----------



## s.o.l.t (2011 Február 17)

Hét


----------



## kekike (2011 Február 17)

10


----------



## s.o.l.t (2011 Február 17)

nyolc


----------



## kekike (2011 Február 17)

11


----------



## s.o.l.t (2011 Február 17)

kilenc


----------



## s.o.l.t (2011 Február 17)

tíz


----------



## kekike (2011 Február 17)

12


----------



## s.o.l.t (2011 Február 17)

tizenegy


----------



## kekike (2011 Február 17)

13


----------



## s.o.l.t (2011 Február 17)

tizenkettő


----------



## kekike (2011 Február 17)

14


----------



## s.o.l.t (2011 Február 17)

Tienhárom


----------



## s.o.l.t (2011 Február 17)

tiZEN4


----------



## s.o.l.t (2011 Február 17)

tiZEN5


----------



## kekike (2011 Február 17)

15


----------



## s.o.l.t (2011 Február 17)

tiZEN6


----------



## s.o.l.t (2011 Február 17)

zen7


----------



## kekike (2011 Február 17)

16


----------



## s.o.l.t (2011 Február 17)

izen8


----------



## kekike (2011 Február 17)

17


----------



## s.o.l.t (2011 Február 17)

tizenkilenc


----------



## s.o.l.t (2011 Február 17)

20


----------



## kekike (2011 Február 17)

18


----------



## s.o.l.t (2011 Február 17)

+ 1 a ráadás


----------



## kekike (2011 Február 17)

19


----------



## kekike (2011 Február 17)

20


----------



## kekike (2011 Február 17)

21


----------



## kekike (2011 Február 17)

biztos megva a 20?


----------



## kekike (2011 Február 17)

+1


----------



## kekike (2011 Február 17)

+2


----------



## kekike (2011 Február 17)

na még egy utolsót


----------



## kekike (2011 Február 17)

a


----------



## kekike (2011 Február 17)

b


----------



## kekike (2011 Február 17)

c


----------



## kekike (2011 Február 17)

d


----------



## kekike (2011 Február 17)

e


----------



## kekike (2011 Február 17)

f


----------



## kekike (2011 Február 17)

g


----------



## JosieMary (2011 Február 17)

1


----------



## JosieMary (2011 Február 17)

2


----------



## kekike (2011 Február 17)

h


----------



## JosieMary (2011 Február 17)

3


----------



## JosieMary (2011 Február 17)

4


----------



## JosieMary (2011 Február 17)

5


----------



## JosieMary (2011 Február 17)

*6*


----------



## JosieMary (2011 Február 17)

7


----------



## JosieMary (2011 Február 17)

8


----------



## JosieMary (2011 Február 17)

9


----------



## JosieMary (2011 Február 17)

tíz


----------



## JosieMary (2011 Február 17)

11


----------



## JosieMary (2011 Február 17)

*12*


----------



## JosieMary (2011 Február 17)

32 64 128 52 82 965


----------



## JosieMary (2011 Február 17)

14


----------



## JosieMary (2011 Február 17)

15


----------



## JosieMary (2011 Február 17)

16


----------



## JosieMary (2011 Február 17)

17


----------



## gss (2011 Február 17)

*Nem igen*

látom át


----------



## gss (2011 Február 17)

*értelmét*

e szabálynak


----------



## gss (2011 Február 17)

*húzom az időt*

magamnak és másnak


----------



## gss (2011 Február 17)

*fecsegésem*

mikor jár már haszonnal


----------



## JosieMary (2011 Február 17)

18


----------



## gss (2011 Február 17)

*forgathatnék*

könyvet azonnal


----------



## gss (2011 Február 17)

*remélem*

más nem olvassa eztet


----------



## gss (2011 Február 17)

*a kín az*

mi billentyűket nyomni késztet


----------



## gss (2011 Február 17)

*Unom*

már csudára


----------



## gss (2011 Február 17)

*meglehet*

ez a könyvek ára?


----------



## JosieMary (2011 Február 17)

19


----------



## gss (2011 Február 17)

*ha mindezt papírra írom*

sikerül magamat leírnom


----------



## JosieMary (2011 Február 17)

20


----------



## gss (2011 Február 17)

*látom*

a kollága számokat ír


----------



## gss (2011 Február 17)

*neki persze igaza van*

ő legalább tudja hol van


----------



## Dorkusz21 (2011 Február 17)

*d*

SZiasztok!


----------



## Dorkusz21 (2011 Február 18)

Jó ez az oldal!


----------



## izahf (2011 Február 18)

nagyon sok szép dolog van itt...hosszasan elkalandoztam...köszönöm!


----------



## Belfegorr (2011 Február 18)

11


----------



## Belfegorr (2011 Február 18)

12


----------



## Belfegorr (2011 Február 18)

13


----------



## Belfegorr (2011 Február 18)

14


----------



## Belfegorr (2011 Február 18)

15


----------



## Belfegorr (2011 Február 18)

16


----------



## Belfegorr (2011 Február 18)

17


----------



## Belfegorr (2011 Február 18)

18


----------



## Exom (2011 Február 18)

10 11?


----------



## cuki63 (2011 Február 18)

szépjónapot mindenkinek


----------



## cuki63 (2011 Február 18)

ma napos idő igérkezik hurrá


----------



## Briano (2011 Február 18)

itt Pesten inkább borult...


----------



## Briano (2011 Február 18)

és nincs is valami meleg


----------



## Briano (2011 Február 18)

szerintetek mikor lesz vége a télnek?


----------



## Briano (2011 Február 18)

mert én már nagyon unom


----------



## gregoryc2 (2011 Február 18)

20


----------



## Briano (2011 Február 18)

ti hogy vagytok vele?


----------



## gregoryc2 (2011 Február 18)

15


----------



## Briano (2011 Február 18)

az a baj, hogy még egy tisztességeset játszóterezni sem lehet ilyen időben


----------



## tnabilek (2011 Február 18)

Briano írta:


> ti hogy vagytok vele?



Ahogy Te, én is már nagyon unom!!


----------



## gregoryc2 (2011 Február 18)

16


----------



## gregoryc2 (2011 Február 18)

17


----------



## gregoryc2 (2011 Február 18)

18


----------



## gregoryc2 (2011 Február 18)

19


----------



## Briano (2011 Február 18)

még mindig túl korán setétedik...


----------



## gregoryc2 (2011 Február 18)

20


----------



## Briano (2011 Február 18)

nekem még csak a nyolcadik


----------



## tnabilek (2011 Február 18)

Nem baj, mindjárt itt a hétvége!


----------



## Briano (2011 Február 18)

ez meg már a kilencedik, a következő kerek lesz


----------



## Briano (2011 Február 18)

én is azt mondom, a kedvem jó


----------



## tnabilek (2011 Február 18)

Briano írta:


> nekem még csak a nyolcadik



Nekem is bele kell húznom!


----------



## tnabilek (2011 Február 18)

Talán a hatodik?


----------



## cuki63 (2011 Február 18)

ez már a tizenhatodik


----------



## Briano (2011 Február 18)

és ez már a 12.


----------



## tnabilek (2011 Február 18)

Most jön a hetedik...


----------



## cuki63 (2011 Február 18)

lassan szaporodik


----------



## Briano (2011 Február 18)

na jó, az előbb elszámoltam magam, ez a 12.


----------



## tnabilek (2011 Február 18)

és a nyolcadik utána pedig a kilencedik....


----------



## cuki63 (2011 Február 18)

még három üzi. kell


----------



## Kritt (2011 Február 18)

Kedves Anyóka!

Jó ötlet volt ez a téma, hasznos és valóban elkél a segítség egy kezdőnek!


----------



## tnabilek (2011 Február 18)

a kilencedik


----------



## bohomke (2011 Február 18)

19


----------



## tnabilek (2011 Február 18)

a 11-ik


----------



## cuki63 (2011 Február 18)

most mennem kel van egy kis dolgom hali.


----------



## tnabilek (2011 Február 18)

nem tévedtem....


----------



## bohomke (2011 Február 18)

18


----------



## tnabilek (2011 Február 18)

Mér nem kell sok...


----------



## Krizol (2011 Február 18)

ez nagyszerű lehetőség


----------



## Krizol (2011 Február 18)

azoknak, akik csatlakoznának


----------



## bohomke (2011 Február 18)

17


----------



## bohomke (2011 Február 18)

Hajrá


----------



## tnabilek (2011 Február 18)

Most megyek majd holnap befejezem..


----------



## Briano (2011 Február 18)

asszem 13.


----------



## Briano (2011 Február 18)

innen már csak a számok jönnek: 14.


----------



## Krizol (2011 Február 18)

11


----------



## Briano (2011 Február 18)

15.

nincs már sok vissza


----------



## Krizol (2011 Február 18)

12


----------



## Briano (2011 Február 18)

16.


----------



## bohomke (2011 Február 18)

Üdv


----------



## Briano (2011 Február 18)

17.

innen már menni fog asszem


----------



## Briano (2011 Február 18)

18.


----------



## Briano (2011 Február 18)

19.


----------



## Briano (2011 Február 18)

20, uccsó ebben a topicban

egy élmény volt!


----------



## bohomke (2011 Február 18)

Hi


----------



## bacsogergely (2011 Február 18)

sziasztok


----------



## bohomke (2011 Február 18)

12


----------



## bacsogergely (2011 Február 18)

Lassúcska


----------



## bacsogergely (2011 Február 18)

Borzalmasan


----------



## Krizol (2011 Február 18)

12


----------



## bohomke (2011 Február 18)

11


----------



## Krizol (2011 Február 18)

14


----------



## Krizol (2011 Február 18)

15


----------



## bohomke (2011 Február 18)

10


----------



## bacsogergely (2011 Február 18)

hahhh


----------



## Krizol (2011 Február 18)

16


----------



## bohomke (2011 Február 18)

9


----------



## Krizol (2011 Február 18)

17


----------



## bohomke (2011 Február 18)

8


----------



## Krizol (2011 Február 18)

18


----------



## Krizol (2011 Február 18)

19


----------



## bacsogergely (2011 Február 18)

5...


----------



## gagika76 (2011 Február 18)

üdv mindenkinek


----------



## Krizol (2011 Február 18)

20


----------



## bohomke (2011 Február 18)

7


----------



## Krizol (2011 Február 18)

véééééggggggggggrrrrrrrreeeeeeee


----------



## gagika76 (2011 Február 18)

*A valódi Guru nem a kék ég magasságaiban él. Szívünk legmélyén lakik.





** Kétszer nem léphetsz ugyanabba a folyóba (Hérakleitosz), de néha egyszer sem (Théna).




* *Nem létezik a büntetés, csak a felismerés létezik.
A szavaknak ereje van. Ha kimondod őket, már nem vonhatod vissza.
A Föld a virágokkal mosolyog ránk.*


----------



## bohomke (2011 Február 18)

6


----------



## gagika76 (2011 Február 18)

*nincsen*

krizol csá


----------



## gagika76 (2011 Február 18)

bohomke mi az a 7


----------



## tnabilek (2011 Február 18)

Tévedtem még egy "uccsó"....


----------



## tnabilek (2011 Február 18)

6


----------



## tnabilek (2011 Február 18)

Még 5....


----------



## tnabilek (2011 Február 18)

4


----------



## bohomke (2011 Február 18)

6


----------



## tnabilek (2011 Február 18)

3


----------



## Pattandia (2011 Február 18)

*1*

1


----------



## Pattandia (2011 Február 18)

2


----------



## Pattandia (2011 Február 18)

3


----------



## bohomke (2011 Február 18)

itt


----------



## apa64 (2011 Február 18)

Szép napot az itthoniaknak és lassan szép jó reggelt a tengerentúlon
Jó hétvégét mindenkinek!!


----------



## Pattandia (2011 Február 18)

4


----------



## bohomke (2011 Február 18)

ott


----------



## Pattandia (2011 Február 18)

5


----------



## Pattandia (2011 Február 18)

6


----------



## Pattandia (2011 Február 18)

7


----------



## Pattandia (2011 Február 18)

8


----------



## Pattandia (2011 Február 18)

9


----------



## Pattandia (2011 Február 18)

10


----------



## Pattandia (2011 Február 18)

11


----------



## bacsogergely (2011 Február 18)

trallalla


----------



## Pattandia (2011 Február 18)

12....


----------



## bacsogergely (2011 Február 18)

sdf


----------



## Pattandia (2011 Február 18)

13.......


----------



## bacsogergely (2011 Február 18)

jajjaj


----------



## Pattandia (2011 Február 18)

14...........


----------



## bacsogergely (2011 Február 18)

mit meg nem tesz az ember néhány PDF-ért.


----------



## bacsogergely (2011 Február 18)

Hajrá Pattandia


----------



## bacsogergely (2011 Február 18)

ciciciciciicici


----------



## Pattandia (2011 Február 18)

tizenööööööt..... (már nagyon unooooom....)


----------



## bacsogergely (2011 Február 18)

hm.


----------



## Pattandia (2011 Február 18)

Ugye, Gergely?  (16, hogy el ne felejtsem... XD)


----------



## bacsogergely (2011 Február 18)

lslsd


----------



## Pattandia (2011 Február 18)

Neked mi kell? (17)


----------



## bacsogergely (2011 Február 18)

Á én nem unom. Tiszta élvezet.


----------



## bacsogergely (2011 Február 18)

A Lőrincz. L. László összes.  Hát neked?


----------



## bohomke (2011 Február 18)

3


----------



## Pattandia (2011 Február 18)

tizennnyóóóóc!


----------



## bohomke (2011 Február 18)

2


----------



## bohomke (2011 Február 18)

1


----------



## bacsogergely (2011 Február 18)

cvbnm


----------



## Pattandia (2011 Február 18)

19.: Nekem Róka Jolán kommunikációtan.  Hétfőre kell a suliban, a könyvtárunk 2-kor zár, a könyv nem kikölcsönözhető, és meg vagyok lőve... :S


----------



## bohomke (2011 Február 18)

0


----------



## bacsogergely (2011 Február 18)

d


----------



## bacsogergely (2011 Február 18)

cc


----------



## bacsogergely (2011 Február 18)

Hm-Hm-Hm.


----------



## bacsogergely (2011 Február 18)

És az utolsó...


----------



## Pattandia (2011 Február 18)

Régen szerettem Lőrinczet, csak aztán ezerhatszázhetvenhat könyv után ráérzel a logikájára, kitalálod, ki a gyilkos, és kezded unni, hogy mindig ugyanaz... egyhúrú, bár kb 10 könyvig érdekes. )


----------



## Pattandia (2011 Február 18)

Na további szép napot!!


----------



## bacsogergely (2011 Február 18)

sdfasdf


----------



## tnabilek (2011 Február 18)

2


----------



## tnabilek (2011 Február 18)

1


----------



## tnabilek (2011 Február 18)

Végeztem!!!!


----------



## Alstom (2011 Február 18)

*tavalyi regisztráció 20 hozzászolás ma és nem tudok hozzáférni*

avalyi regisztráció 20 hozzászolás ma és nem tudok hozzáférni
miért????


----------



## Alstom (2011 Február 18)

pedig csak egy zenét szeretnék meghallgatni? valaki tudja hogy miért?


----------



## Gildi1 (2011 Február 18)

Szép napot!


----------



## cuki63 (2011 Február 18)

igazság szerint még egy kell a husz hoz majd meg látjuk


----------



## cuki63 (2011 Február 18)

és már meg van a husz remélem müködni fog


----------



## cuki63 (2011 Február 18)

üdv mindekinek


----------



## tudósjelölt (2011 Február 18)

:!:d


----------



## Emmababa (2011 Február 18)

abc


----------



## tudósjelölt (2011 Február 18)

:..:t


----------



## Emmababa (2011 Február 18)

helló


----------



## tudósjelölt (2011 Február 18)

ss


----------



## Emmababa (2011 Február 18)

sziamia


----------



## Emmababa (2011 Február 18)

ez így vicces játék


----------



## tudósjelölt (2011 Február 18)

:4::4:h


----------



## Emmababa (2011 Február 18)

sebaj Tóbiás


----------



## tudósjelölt (2011 Február 18)

13


----------



## Emmababa (2011 Február 18)

süss fel nap...


----------



## tudósjelölt (2011 Február 18)

hello


----------



## tudósjelölt (2011 Február 18)

bocsi csak gyűjtök!!!


----------



## Emmababa (2011 Február 18)

lali lila lilioma ma megázott...


----------



## Emmababa (2011 Február 18)

próbáld gyorsan mondani...


----------



## Emmababa (2011 Február 18)

hihihi


----------



## Emmababa (2011 Február 18)

én is...


----------



## Emmababa (2011 Február 18)

yipppie


----------



## Emmababa (2011 Február 18)

nyúlurfi


----------



## Emmababa (2011 Február 18)

mivan


----------



## Emmababa (2011 Február 18)

cuppancs


----------



## Emmababa (2011 Február 18)

fat bottomed girls


----------



## Emmababa (2011 Február 18)

p.y.t. pretty young thing


----------



## Emmababa (2011 Február 18)

uccsó


----------



## Doritta (2011 Február 18)

*Sziasztok!*

Szia mindenkinek!
Akkor én is írok néhány hozzászólást, hogy minél előbb használhassam az oldalt, mert nagyon érdekel.


----------



## bszandrea (2011 Február 18)

Mindenkit üdvözlök Rimaszombatból!!


----------



## Doritta (2011 Február 18)

Ez a második üzim!


----------



## Doritta (2011 Február 18)

Számolom őket


----------



## Doritta (2011 Február 18)

Ez már a negyedik


----------



## Doritta (2011 Február 18)

Köszönet annak, aki kitalálta ezt a lehetőséget!


----------



## Doritta (2011 Február 18)

6.


----------



## Doritta (2011 Február 18)

Más is így küldi az üziket? Gyorsan egymás után, hogy minél előbb meglegyen a 20?


----------



## Doritta (2011 Február 18)

Ajánlottak nekem egy könyvet, amit szeretnék elolvasni és itt találtam meg. Nagyon tetszik ez az oldal.


----------



## Doritta (2011 Február 18)

9!


----------



## Doritta (2011 Február 18)

Nektek is lassan tölt a program este?


----------



## Doritta (2011 Február 18)

elfogyott a fantáziám. Nem tudok mit írni. Visz lát később!


----------



## vijon (2011 Február 18)

Köszönöm!!!!!!


----------



## Doritta (2011 Február 18)

Írok még egy hozzászólást


----------



## Doritta (2011 Február 18)

Hello mindenkinek!


----------



## Doritta (2011 Február 18)

Holnap már teljes gőzzel használhatom az oldalt.


----------



## Doritta (2011 Február 18)

Találós kérdés?


----------



## Doritta (2011 Február 18)

Inkább nem fárasztom magam. Úgyse olvassa ezeket senki.


----------



## Doritta (2011 Február 18)

Írok még négyet.


----------



## vijon (2011 Február 18)

Sziasztok!
Dunaújvárosiak is vannak rajta?


----------



## Doritta (2011 Február 18)

Mindjárt lejár az ebédidőm


----------



## Doritta (2011 Február 18)

Muszáj visszamennem dolgozni


----------



## Doritta (2011 Február 18)

Utolsó üzi! 20!


----------



## jocipapa (2011 Február 18)

1


----------



## jocipapa (2011 Február 18)

2


----------



## jocipapa (2011 Február 18)

3


----------



## jocipapa (2011 Február 18)

4


----------



## jocipapa (2011 Február 18)

5


----------



## jocipapa (2011 Február 18)

6


----------



## jocipapa (2011 Február 18)

7


----------



## jocipapa (2011 Február 18)

8


----------



## jocipapa (2011 Február 18)

9


----------



## jocipapa (2011 Február 18)

10


----------



## jocipapa (2011 Február 18)

11


----------



## jocipapa (2011 Február 18)

12


----------



## jocipapa (2011 Február 18)

13


----------



## jocipapa (2011 Február 18)

14


----------



## jocipapa (2011 Február 18)

15


----------



## jocipapa (2011 Február 18)

16


----------



## jocipapa (2011 Február 18)

17


----------



## jocipapa (2011 Február 18)

18


----------



## beaarpi (2011 Február 18)

1valaky írta:


> szuper vagykiss


hello szuper vagy


----------



## jocipapa (2011 Február 18)

19


----------



## jocipapa (2011 Február 18)

20


----------



## beaarpi (2011 Február 18)

gsrke írta:


> tapolca


----------



## beaarpi (2011 Február 18)

igen


----------



## beaarpi (2011 Február 18)

sziasztok


----------



## beaarpi (2011 Február 18)

1.


----------



## beaarpi (2011 Február 18)

2.


----------



## beaarpi (2011 Február 18)

3.


----------



## beaarpi (2011 Február 18)

4...


----------



## beaarpi (2011 Február 18)

5,,


----------



## beaarpi (2011 Február 18)

6


----------



## beaarpi (2011 Február 18)

7..


----------



## beaarpi (2011 Február 18)

8


----------



## beaarpi (2011 Február 18)

9


----------



## beaarpi (2011 Február 18)

10


----------



## beaarpi (2011 Február 18)

11


----------



## beaarpi (2011 Február 18)

12


----------



## beaarpi (2011 Február 18)

13


----------



## beaarpi (2011 Február 18)

14


----------



## beaarpi (2011 Február 18)

15


----------



## beaarpi (2011 Február 18)

16


----------



## beaarpi (2011 Február 18)

17


----------



## beaarpi (2011 Február 18)

18


----------



## beaarpi (2011 Február 18)

19


----------



## beaarpi (2011 Február 18)

20


----------



## drCsernus (2011 Február 18)

Üdv


----------



## drCsernus (2011 Február 18)

2


----------



## drCsernus (2011 Február 18)

3


----------



## drCsernus (2011 Február 18)

4


----------



## drCsernus (2011 Február 18)

5


----------



## drCsernus (2011 Február 18)

6


----------



## drCsernus (2011 Február 18)

7


----------



## drCsernus (2011 Február 18)

8


----------



## drCsernus (2011 Február 18)

9


----------



## drCsernus (2011 Február 18)

10


----------



## drCsernus (2011 Február 18)

11


----------



## drCsernus (2011 Február 18)

12


----------



## drCsernus (2011 Február 18)

13


----------



## drCsernus (2011 Február 18)

14


----------



## drCsernus (2011 Február 18)

15


----------



## drCsernus (2011 Február 18)

16


----------



## drCsernus (2011 Február 18)

17


----------



## drCsernus (2011 Február 18)

18


----------



## drCsernus (2011 Február 18)

19


----------



## drCsernus (2011 Február 18)

20 at last


----------



## Exom (2011 Február 18)

12


----------



## Exom (2011 Február 18)

mostmár 14


----------



## Nusy20 (2011 Február 18)

húúú.... haladok a 20 felé..


----------



## Nusy20 (2011 Február 18)

lassan de biztosan....


----------



## cicacica (2011 Február 18)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg






Itt kell hozzászólni?


----------



## cicacica (2011 Február 18)

hozzászólok


----------



## Nusy20 (2011 Február 18)

aa a a a 20adik?!
qtl { position: absolute; border: 1px solid #cccccc; -moz-border-radius: 5px; opacity: 0.2; line-height: 100%; z-index: 999; direction: ltr; } qtl:hover,qtl.open { opacity: 1; } qtl,qtlbar { height: 22px; } qtlbar { display: block; width: 100%; background-color: #cccccc; cursor: move; } qtlbar img { border: 0; padding: 3px; height: 16px; width: 16px; cursor: pointer; } qtlbar img:hover { background-color: #aaaaff; } qtl>iframe { border: 0; height: 0; width: 0; } qtl.open { height: auto; } qtl.open>iframe { height: 200px; width: 300px; }


----------



## Nusy20 (2011 Február 18)

nem értem már meg van a 20 üzim miért nem nézhetem meg még most sem a képeket?


----------



## kiseger22 (2011 Február 18)

Üdv!


----------



## kiseger22 (2011 Február 18)

2


----------



## kiseger22 (2011 Február 18)

Helló!


----------



## kiseger22 (2011 Február 18)

4


----------



## people=shit (2011 Február 18)

fasza


----------



## kiseger22 (2011 Február 18)

5


----------



## kiseger22 (2011 Február 18)

Haladok


----------



## kiseger22 (2011 Február 18)

Ez a hetedik


----------



## people=shit (2011 Február 18)

birom ezt az oldalt


----------



## kiseger22 (2011 Február 18)

Ez a nyolcadik


----------



## kiseger22 (2011 Február 18)

Ez a kilencedik


----------



## kiseger22 (2011 Február 18)

ez a tizedik


----------



## kiseger22 (2011 Február 18)

ez a tizenegyedik


----------



## kiseger22 (2011 Február 18)

ez a tizenkettedik


----------



## kiseger22 (2011 Február 18)

ez a tizenharmadik


----------



## kiseger22 (2011 Február 18)

ez a tizennegyedik


----------



## kiseger22 (2011 Február 18)

ez a tizenötödik


----------



## kiseger22 (2011 Február 18)

ez a tizenhatodik


----------



## kiseger22 (2011 Február 18)

ez a tizenhetedik


----------



## kiseger22 (2011 Február 18)

ez a tizennyolcadik


----------



## kiseger22 (2011 Február 18)

ez a tizenkilencedik


----------



## kiseger22 (2011 Február 18)

ez a huszadik


----------



## kiseger22 (2011 Február 18)

Megvan a 20 üzenet, mégsem tudom letölteni amit szeretnék


----------



## sadri85 (2011 Február 18)

Köszi!


----------



## sadri85 (2011 Február 18)

Első


----------



## sadri85 (2011 Február 18)

Második


----------



## sadri85 (2011 Február 18)

Harmadik


----------



## sadri85 (2011 Február 18)

Hetedik


----------



## sadri85 (2011 Február 18)

Nyolcadik


----------



## pesto60 (2011 Február 18)

Szeretnék


----------



## pesto60 (2011 Február 18)

nagyon


----------



## sadri85 (2011 Február 18)

Kilencedik


----------



## pesto60 (2011 Február 18)

gyorsan


----------



## sadri85 (2011 Február 18)

Tizedik


----------



## sadri85 (2011 Február 18)

Tizenegy


----------



## pesto60 (2011 Február 18)

kerülni.


----------



## sadri85 (2011 Február 18)

Tízenkettő


----------



## pesto60 (2011 Február 18)

Sok érdekes témát találtam.


----------



## pesto60 (2011 Február 18)

Imádok kézimunkázni.


----------



## sadri85 (2011 Február 18)

Tízenhárom


----------



## pesto60 (2011 Február 18)

meg szép képeket nézegetni.


----------



## sadri85 (2011 Február 18)

Tízennégy


----------



## pesto60 (2011 Február 18)

És ha megvan a 20 akkor holnapután már teljes tag leszek?


----------



## sadri85 (2011 Február 18)

Tizennyolc


----------



## sadri85 (2011 Február 18)

Tizenkilenc


----------



## sadri85 (2011 Február 18)

Húsz


----------



## sadri85 (2011 Február 18)

Juhú


----------



## sadri85 (2011 Február 18)

Na két nap múlva


----------



## Hömönnye (2011 Február 18)

8


----------



## sadri85 (2011 Február 18)

Visszatérek


----------



## sadri85 (2011 Február 18)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Hömönnye (2011 Február 18)

9


----------



## Hömönnye (2011 Február 18)

Az erő


----------



## Hömönnye (2011 Február 18)

Aki kitalálta ezt a 20 bejegyzéses letöltési lehetőséget, legalább olvassa az eredményét?


----------



## TLoF (2011 Február 18)

itt lehet saját magam után irni? hmm.


----------



## Exom (2011 Február 18)

15


----------



## Hömönnye (2011 Február 18)

13


----------



## Exom (2011 Február 18)

16


----------



## Hömönnye (2011 Február 18)

j,hfhjf


----------



## Hömönnye (2011 Február 18)

xhmxc zjdzjd


----------



## Exom (2011 Február 18)

17


----------



## Hömönnye (2011 Február 18)

gioooooooooo


----------



## Exom (2011 Február 18)

JASHGAKSDG JKkjhaklsdh kajshd kashd 
csak hallkan senki meg ne hallja


----------



## Hömönnye (2011 Február 18)

riuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## Hömönnye (2011 Február 18)

csend??


----------



## Hömönnye (2011 Február 18)

buxom


----------



## Hömönnye (2011 Február 18)

exem?


----------



## Hömönnye (2011 Február 18)

Hozzászólás és üzenet ua?


----------



## Hömönnye (2011 Február 18)

seqqawefq


----------



## Hömönnye (2011 Február 18)

yyyyyyyyy


----------



## Hömönnye (2011 Február 18)

dunififizu


----------



## bakos (2011 Február 18)

Helló mindenki.


----------



## bakos (2011 Február 18)

Akkor ide most folyamat írhatok míg meg nem lesz a húsz hozzászólás?


----------



## bakos (2011 Február 18)

Te vagy a fogó


----------



## bakos (2011 Február 18)

Nem, te vagy a fogó


----------



## bakos (2011 Február 18)

Nem, mert te vagy


----------



## Hömönnye (2011 Február 18)

éghoéop


----------



## bakos (2011 Február 18)

Nem! Te vagy


----------



## bakos (2011 Február 18)

Nem, most te vagy a fogó!


----------



## bakos (2011 Február 18)

Akkor jó


----------



## bakos (2011 Február 18)

Rámnyúlt a gép, adj egy botot


----------



## bakos (2011 Február 18)

Hol a napszemüveg?


----------



## bakos (2011 Február 18)

Mit tudom én. Otthagytam a videoklip forgatáson.


----------



## bakos (2011 Február 18)

A térerő velem van.


----------



## bakos (2011 Február 18)

Én is hetvenes vagyok


----------



## bakos (2011 Február 18)

Dehogy ismered én se ismerem.


----------



## bakos (2011 Február 18)

Úhh biztos itt van Sub-Zero


----------



## bakos (2011 Február 18)

Ne hülyéskedj már. Nincs itt


----------



## bakos (2011 Február 18)

Mi volt ez?


----------



## bakos (2011 Február 18)

Nem tudom talán megnézem.


----------



## bakos (2011 Február 18)

Jó napot kívánok, jegyeket bérleteket kérem.


----------



## bakos (2011 Február 18)

BKV ellenőrzésre.


----------



## Exom (2011 Február 18)

hjkhjkgvj fj gzhj ghjg hjghj g


----------



## Vicuka4 (2011 Február 18)

Köszönöm!


----------



## pankor (2011 Február 18)

most akkor hússzor kéne ide postolnom egymás után?


----------



## pankor (2011 Február 18)

hm...de ez olyan gáz


----------



## Qqcs1974 (2011 Február 18)

se csókom, se szeretőm


----------



## Jozsi53 (2011 Február 18)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Jozsi53 (2011 Február 18)

Második.


----------



## Jozsi53 (2011 Február 18)

Harmadik.


----------



## Jozsi53 (2011 Február 18)

Negyedik.


----------



## Jozsi53 (2011 Február 18)

Ötödik.


----------



## Jozsi53 (2011 Február 18)

Hatodik.


----------



## tagika2 (2011 Február 18)

*Fáj*

Boldogtalan


----------



## Jozsi53 (2011 Február 18)

Hetedik.


----------



## Jozsi53 (2011 Február 18)

Nyolcadik.


----------



## Jozsi53 (2011 Február 18)

Kilencedik.


----------



## Jozsi53 (2011 Február 18)

Tizedik.


----------



## Jozsi53 (2011 Február 18)

Tizenegy.


----------



## Jozsi53 (2011 Február 18)

Tizenkettő.


----------



## Jozsi53 (2011 Február 18)

Tizenhárom.


----------



## Jozsi53 (2011 Február 18)

Tizenégy.


----------



## Jozsi53 (2011 Február 18)

Tizenöt.


----------



## Jozsi53 (2011 Február 18)

Tizenhat.


----------



## Jozsi53 (2011 Február 18)

Tizenhét.


----------



## Jozsi53 (2011 Február 18)

Tizennyolc.


----------



## Jozsi53 (2011 Február 18)

Tizenkilenc.


----------



## Jozsi53 (2011 Február 18)

Húsz.


----------



## tagika2 (2011 Február 18)

*Nehéz dönteni*

Mit csináljak? Így nem jó!


----------



## Zsootty (2011 Február 18)

mindjárt megvan...


----------



## Zsootty (2011 Február 18)

tizen8


----------



## tagika2 (2011 Február 18)

*ÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁ*

Nem tudom!


----------



## Zsootty (2011 Február 18)

tizen9


----------



## tagika2 (2011 Február 18)

*Soha sem fog elmúlni!*

16


----------



## Zsootty (2011 Február 18)

megvaaaannnn


----------



## Zsootty (2011 Február 18)

huszon1


----------



## tagika2 (2011 Február 18)

*17*

17


----------



## tagika2 (2011 Február 18)

*18*

18:!:


----------



## tagika2 (2011 Február 18)

*19*

19


----------



## Exom (2011 Február 18)

utolsó....


----------



## tagika2 (2011 Február 18)

*20 !!!!!*

Végre!!!! :11:


----------



## editgirl (2011 Február 18)

üdvözlet mindenkinek


----------



## juditka26 (2011 Február 18)

Sziasztok!


----------



## juditka26 (2011 Február 18)




----------



## tagika2 (2011 Február 18)

*21*

21


----------



## juditka26 (2011 Február 18)

3


----------



## juditka26 (2011 Február 18)

4


----------



## juditka26 (2011 Február 18)

5


----------



## juditka26 (2011 Február 18)

Nagyon sok értékes anyag van összegyűjtve itt.


----------



## juditka26 (2011 Február 18)

7


----------



## juditka26 (2011 Február 18)

8


----------



## juditka26 (2011 Február 18)

9


----------



## juditka26 (2011 Február 18)

10


----------



## juditka26 (2011 Február 18)

11


----------



## juditka26 (2011 Február 18)

:ugras::55:12


----------



## juditka26 (2011 Február 18)

:55:


----------



## juditka26 (2011 Február 18)




----------



## juditka26 (2011 Február 18)




----------



## pbors (2011 Február 18)

*1*

1


----------



## juditka26 (2011 Február 18)

.


----------



## pbors (2011 Február 18)

2


----------



## juditka26 (2011 Február 18)

kiss


----------



## juditka26 (2011 Február 18)




----------



## pbors (2011 Február 18)

3


----------



## juditka26 (2011 Február 18)

:0:


----------



## juditka26 (2011 Február 18)




----------



## juditka26 (2011 Február 18)

Köszi


----------



## editgirl (2011 Február 18)

végre és még egyszer köszi


----------



## pbors (2011 Február 18)

4


----------



## pbors (2011 Február 18)

5


----------



## pbors (2011 Február 18)

6


----------



## pbors (2011 Február 18)

7


----------



## pbors (2011 Február 18)

8


----------



## pbors (2011 Február 18)

9


----------



## pbors (2011 Február 18)

10


----------



## pbors (2011 Február 18)

11


----------



## pbors (2011 Február 18)

12


----------



## pbors (2011 Február 18)

13


----------



## pbors (2011 Február 18)

14


----------



## pbors (2011 Február 18)

15


----------



## pbors (2011 Február 18)

a


----------



## pbors (2011 Február 18)

17


----------



## pbors (2011 Február 18)

18


----------



## pbors (2011 Február 18)

19


----------



## pbors (2011 Február 18)

20


----------



## kulipintyo27 (2011 Február 18)

Üdv.


----------



## Kimberlin25 (2011 Február 18)

köszike ez nagyon nagy segítség!Mindenkinek ajánlom........
Jó tornázást!!!


----------



## peugeot66 (2011 Február 18)

Én is nagyon szép estét kívánoki mindenkinek!


----------



## Exom (2011 Február 18)

uccsó


----------



## peugeot66 (2011 Február 18)

1


----------



## peugeot66 (2011 Február 18)

4


----------



## peugeot66 (2011 Február 18)

5


----------



## peugeot66 (2011 Február 18)

6


----------



## peugeot66 (2011 Február 18)

7


----------



## peugeot66 (2011 Február 18)

8


----------



## peugeot66 (2011 Február 18)

9


----------



## peugeot66 (2011 Február 18)

10


----------



## peugeot66 (2011 Február 18)

11


----------



## peugeot66 (2011 Február 18)

még 9


----------



## peugeot66 (2011 Február 18)

noch 8


----------



## peugeot66 (2011 Február 18)

7 yet


----------



## peugeot66 (2011 Február 18)

jeste 6


----------



## peugeot66 (2011 Február 18)

már csak 5


----------



## peugeot66 (2011 Február 18)

there are only 4 missing messages


----------



## peugeot66 (2011 Február 18)

nur 3 Antworten noch


----------



## peugeot66 (2011 Február 18)

Ezt a 2-t már csak elküldöm!


----------



## peugeot66 (2011 Február 18)

The last necessary message!!


----------



## Kisildim (2011 Február 18)

sziasztok


----------



## Kisildim (2011 Február 19)

Már 21 van. Miért nem enged letölteni?


----------



## KisParis26 (2011 Február 19)

*hát kellene az a 20 hozzászólás xĐ : D*




Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


----------



## KisParis26 (2011 Február 19)

Jaaaj nekem ez az oldal...: D Szeretem de basszus 20 hozzászólás minek kell ?? -.- : D nah jártatom majd a számat h legyen meg a musical alapom... : )


----------



## Bessyboszi (2011 Február 19)

Itt vagyok


----------



## moni31 (2011 Február 19)

sziasztik


----------



## moni31 (2011 Február 19)

le szeretnék tölteni de hiányzik a 20 hozzászólás


----------



## moni31 (2011 Február 19)

itt ugye lehet egymás után a 20 üzi?


----------



## moni31 (2011 Február 19)

remélem nem baj?


----------



## moni31 (2011 Február 19)

szerintem nem


----------



## moni31 (2011 Február 19)

7


----------



## moni31 (2011 Február 19)

8


----------



## moni31 (2011 Február 19)

9


----------



## moni31 (2011 Február 19)

már csak 10


----------



## moni31 (2011 Február 19)

hová lett az üzenetem?


----------



## moni31 (2011 Február 19)

elveszett


----------



## moni31 (2011 Február 19)

na ez megvan


----------



## moni31 (2011 Február 19)

:4:kiss
lassan meglesz


----------



## moni31 (2011 Február 19)

néha nincs smile


----------



## moni31 (2011 Február 19)

néha van 
aranyosak tetszik


----------



## moni31 (2011 Február 19)

még ezen kívül 3


----------



## moni31 (2011 Február 19)

na lassan 2


----------



## moni31 (2011 Február 19)

1 és jön jön


----------



## moni31 (2011 Február 19)

jön az utolsóóóóóóóóóóóóóó


----------



## geisa (2011 Február 19)

20


----------



## geisa (2011 Február 19)

geisa írta:


> 20



19


----------



## geisa (2011 Február 19)

18


----------



## geisa (2011 Február 19)

17


----------



## geisa (2011 Február 19)

16


----------



## geisa (2011 Február 19)

15


----------



## geisa (2011 Február 19)

14


----------



## geisa (2011 Február 19)

13


----------



## geisa (2011 Február 19)

12


----------



## geisa (2011 Február 19)

11


----------



## moni31 (2011 Február 19)

itt vagyok


----------



## geisa (2011 Február 19)

10


----------



## geisa (2011 Február 19)

9


----------



## geisa (2011 Február 19)

8


----------



## geisa (2011 Február 19)

7


----------



## geisa (2011 Február 19)

6


----------



## geisa (2011 Február 19)

5


----------



## geisa (2011 Február 19)

4


----------



## geisa (2011 Február 19)

3


----------



## geisa (2011 Február 19)

2


----------



## geisa (2011 Február 19)

Sem te, sem én nem vagyunk már azok, akik voltunk.
Mert változunk.


----------



## geisa (2011 Február 19)

Mondd el hangosan és nagy betűkkel, hogy a GYÖKEREKRE VIGYÁZNI KELL!


----------



## dzsudikam (2011 Február 19)

sziasztok!Nagyon jó ez az oldal.


----------



## dzsudikam (2011 Február 19)

Nagyon sok hasznos anyagot találtam.


----------



## dzsudikam (2011 Február 19)

Csak sajnos nem mindet tudtam letölteni.


----------



## dzsudikam (2011 Február 19)

Sziasztok!Sajnos nincs még meg a 20 hozzászólásom.


----------



## dzsudikam (2011 Február 19)

Most szeretném összegyűjteni.


----------



## dzsudikam (2011 Február 19)

Nagyon jó ez az oldal.


----------



## dzsudikam (2011 Február 19)

Főleg a Fitness fórum tetszik.


----------



## dzsudikam (2011 Február 19)

Még 10 hozzászólás kell


----------



## dzsudikam (2011 Február 19)

hogy le tudjak tölteni


----------



## dzsudikam (2011 Február 19)

köszönöm, hogy van ilyen lehetőség


----------



## dzsudikam (2011 Február 19)

ahol össze lehet gyűjteni a hozzászólásokat


----------



## dzsudikam (2011 Február 19)

már csak 7-et kell ínom


----------



## dzsudikam (2011 Február 19)

már csak 6-ot


----------



## dzsudikam (2011 Február 19)

már csak 5-öt


----------



## dzsudikam (2011 Február 19)

4-et


----------



## dzsudikam (2011 Február 19)

3-at


----------



## dzsudikam (2011 Február 19)

Köszönöm a lehetőséget, már csak csak 2 hozzászólásnyira vagyok a céltól.


----------



## dzsudikam (2011 Február 19)

Meg van a 20. hozzászólásom )) Most már le tudok tölteni. Köszönöm nektek!


----------



## vadoc0402 (2011 Február 19)

Sziasztok!
Új vagyok még itt, és nem tudom hogy működnek itt a dolgok.
Segítene valaki?
Köszönöm.


----------



## Sunnygirl (2011 Február 19)

1


----------



## Sunnygirl (2011 Február 19)

2


----------



## Sunnygirl (2011 Február 19)

3


----------



## Sunnygirl (2011 Február 19)

4


----------



## Sunnygirl (2011 Február 19)

5


----------



## Sunnygirl (2011 Február 19)

6


----------



## Sunnygirl (2011 Február 19)

7


----------



## Sunnygirl (2011 Február 19)

8


----------



## Sunnygirl (2011 Február 19)

9


----------



## Sunnygirl (2011 Február 19)

10


----------



## Sunnygirl (2011 Február 19)

11


----------



## Sunnygirl (2011 Február 19)

12


----------



## Sunnygirl (2011 Február 19)

13


----------



## Sunnygirl (2011 Február 19)

14


----------



## Sunnygirl (2011 Február 19)

15


----------



## Sunnygirl (2011 Február 19)

16


----------



## Sunnygirl (2011 Február 19)

17


----------



## Sunnygirl (2011 Február 19)

18


----------



## Sunnygirl (2011 Február 19)

19


----------



## Sunnygirl (2011 Február 19)

20


----------



## parker88 (2011 Február 19)

*20*

Hello! KTE drukker vagyok és zenész is.


----------



## parker88 (2011 Február 19)

*20*

2


----------



## parker88 (2011 Február 19)

*20*

3


----------



## parker88 (2011 Február 19)

*20*

4


----------



## parker88 (2011 Február 19)

*20*

5


----------



## parker88 (2011 Február 19)

*20*

6


----------



## parker88 (2011 Február 19)

*20*

7


----------



## günter (2011 Február 19)

Sziasztok tudna valaki adni egy par mulatos ritmust roland G 800 ra?????? vagy megtudna valaki mondani hogy kell bele csinalni mert nemtudok rajonni???? koszi segitsetek!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## günter (2011 Február 19)

Legyen jo sok zene!!!!


----------



## günter (2011 Február 19)

Jo ez az oldal nagyon bar en csak nemreg jelentkeztem fel!!!


----------



## günter (2011 Február 19)

szia


----------



## günter (2011 Február 19)

szia muszaj ez a 20 hozza szolas???


----------



## günter (2011 Február 19)

Vagy akarmijen mulatos ritmus amit felismer a Roland G 800 as!!!1


----------



## günter (2011 Február 19)

segitsetek!!!!!


----------



## günter (2011 Február 19)

Sok minden van itt jo ez az pldal!!!


----------



## günter (2011 Február 19)

Ez strategia?????


----------



## günter (2011 Február 19)

Sok minden van itt jo ez az oldal!!!


----------



## günter (2011 Február 19)

Lehetne valami mas karakteru jatekokat is jatszani itt???


----------



## günter (2011 Február 19)

Tudna valaki hangokat meg ritmusokat adni Roland -ra?????????


----------



## günter (2011 Február 19)

Roland G 800 vagy 600 vagy 1000!!!!!!!!!


----------



## günter (2011 Február 19)

Tud valaki meg valamijen oldalt mondani ahol vannnak mulatos ritmusok meg jo hangok????


----------



## günter (2011 Február 19)

????????????????????????


----------



## günter (2011 Február 19)

???????????????????????????????????????


----------



## günter (2011 Február 19)

???


----------



## günter (2011 Február 19)

?????????????


----------



## günter (2011 Február 19)

?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## günter (2011 Február 19)

?????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## günter (2011 Február 19)

Tudna valaki kisegiteni mulatos ritmusokkal Rolandra!!!!!!!1


----------



## günter (2011 Február 19)

Sziasztok megtudna valaki mondani hogy lehet a Roland g800 -ba ritmust csialni??? vagy hol lehet valamijen magyar kezikonyvett letolteni ahol benne van????????????????? koszi


----------



## günter (2011 Február 19)

Segitsetek!!!! valaki tudna adni Roland ritmusokat????????


----------



## ildik79 (2011 Február 19)

Sajnos igen.


----------



## erif (2011 Február 19)

koszi..


----------



## MaCsek46 (2011 Február 19)

Sziasztok! Én már nem éppen új tag vagyok, de ritkán tehetem meg, hogy a fórumokat bujjam. Mindig célirányosan közlekedtem eddig. Itt sok kedves ember segít egymásnak, ami nagyon tetszik nekem. Remélem ez így is marad.


----------



## ildik79 (2011 Február 19)

Hiába van meg a 20 értelmes, több mondatos, hozzászólásom, ezzel együtt 23, nem enged se feltölteni, se letölteni. A regisztrációm több hónapos. Akkor most mi van??


----------



## njudit65 (2011 Február 19)

Nagyon jó, hogy a pedagógusok is így összetartanak.


----------



## Rya1989 (2011 Február 19)

**

helló


----------



## proba111 (2011 Február 19)

nem értem a lényegét na de sziasztok


----------



## Rya1989 (2011 Február 19)

1


----------



## Rya1989 (2011 Február 19)

2


----------



## kétkezi gazda (2011 Február 19)

Jó napot kívánok!
gazda


----------



## kétkezi gazda (2011 Február 19)

Kanadában még "jó reggelt" van.
-g-


----------



## kétkezi gazda (2011 Február 19)

Nem sok értelmét látom az értelmetlen üzeneteknek.
-g-


----------



## casby (2011 Február 19)

*kedvenc idézetek*

"Amikor nincs mit tenni, előbb-utóbb megmutatja magát egy másik megoldás." / Star Wars I. könyv /


----------



## casby (2011 Február 19)

*kedvenc idézetek*

"A változást nem lehet megállítani, mint ahogyan a napot sem;
hallgass az érzéseidre. Jól tudod mi a helyes." / Star Wars I. könyv /


----------



## casby (2011 Február 19)

*kedvenc idézetek*

" ...meditációja során friss energiatartalékokat szabadított fel..." / Star Wars I. könyv /


----------



## casby (2011 Február 19)

*kedvenc idézetek*

"Mindig tartsd észben: 
a fókuszod határozza meg számodra a valóságot." / Star Wars I. könyv /


----------



## casby (2011 Február 19)

*kedvenc idézetek*

"Az ösztönök csupán akkor hasznosak, ha az erőből erednek és nem az érzelmekből." / Star Wars i. könyv /


----------



## casby (2011 Február 19)

*kedvenc idézetek*

"Most is olyasmit kell tenned, amiről azt gondolod nem vagy rá képes ." / Star Wars I. könyv /


----------



## casby (2011 Február 19)

*kedvenc idézetek*

"A változást nem lehet megállítani, mint ahogyan a napot sem.
Hallgass az érzéseidre, jól tudod mi a helyes." / Star Wars I. könyv /


----------



## casby (2011 Február 19)

*kedvenc idézetek*

"Az út megnyílt előtted, de a döntést, hogy rálépsz-e, egyedül kell meghoznod." / Star Wars I. könyv /


----------



## kence (2011 Február 19)

Szia!


----------



## kence (2011 Február 19)

Ez jó.


----------



## casby (2011 Február 19)

*kedvenc idézetek*

"Találkozásunk nem a véletlen műve. 
Semmi sem történik véletlenül." / Star Wars i. könyv /


----------



## casby (2011 Február 19)

*kedvenc idézetek*

"Nézz önmagadba, ahogy mi tesszük; légy tudatában az érzéseidnek." / Star Wars I. könyv /


----------



## kence (2011 Február 19)

cé


----------



## kence (2011 Február 19)

Szia!


----------



## kence (2011 Február 19)

ttttttttttt


----------



## kence (2011 Február 19)

zzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## kence (2011 Február 19)

ppppppppp


----------



## casby (2011 Február 19)

*kedvenc idézetek*

"Látja a dolgokat, mielőtt megtörténnének.
Ezért tűnik úgy, hogy rendkívüliek a reflexei.
Erre csak egy jedi képes." / Star Wars I. könyv /


----------



## kence (2011 Február 19)

20


----------



## kence (2011 Február 19)

21


----------



## kence (2011 Február 19)

uuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## kence (2011 Február 19)

zsuzsi


----------



## casby (2011 Február 19)

*kedvenc idézetek*

"A kapzsiság hatalmas szövetséges lehet, ha megfelelően használjuk.
Ez a kulcs ami megnyitja azokat az ajtókat, amiket elzárt idáig előlünk." / Star Wars I. könyv /


----------



## kence (2011 Február 19)

6


----------



## kence (2011 Február 19)

mi újság?


----------



## kence (2011 Február 19)

Szia!


----------



## kence (2011 Február 19)

75


----------



## casby (2011 Február 19)

*kedvenc idézetek*

"Légy türelemmel irántam...
egy kicsiny hit néha nagyon sokat segít."
/ Star Wars I. könyv /


----------



## kence (2011 Február 19)

h


----------



## kence (2011 Február 19)

45


----------



## kence (2011 Február 19)

78


----------



## kence (2011 Február 19)

lkhgdsd


----------



## kence (2011 Február 19)

meg van?


----------



## kence (2011 Február 19)

remélem


----------



## casby (2011 Február 19)

*kedvenc idézetek*

"A megtalált titkokat fel kell fedni.
Meg kell tennünk a kitérőket, amikor szembetalálkozunk velük.
És ha te vagy az aki a keresztúthoz vagy a titok rejtekéhez érsz, sosem szabad hagynod, hogy valaki más döntsön helyetted."

/ Star Wars I. könyv /


----------



## casby (2011 Február 19)

*kedvenc idézetek*

"Nyugalom barátom, majd az erő vezet bennünket." / Star Wars I. könyv /


----------



## casby (2011 Február 19)

*kedvenc idézetek*

"Az itt elvesztegetett idő később még hasznunkra lehet." / Star Wars I. könyv /


----------



## krisztianbeton (2011 Február 19)

Üdv mindenkinek


----------



## krisztianbeton (2011 Február 19)

és bocs


----------



## krisztianbeton (2011 Február 19)

De


----------



## casby (2011 Február 19)

*kedvenc idézetek*

"Talán most haszontalannak látszik, de mélyebbre kell látnod.
Az erő határtalan és mindenre kiterjedő, s minden élőlény része annak.
Azonban nem mindig nyilvánvaló, hogy mi a rendeltetésük.
Néha csupán a rendeltetés létét érzékeljük, a mibenléte pedig csak később nyilvánul meg." / Star Wars I. könyv /


----------



## krisztianbeton (2011 Február 19)

kell


----------



## krisztianbeton (2011 Február 19)

a


----------



## krisztianbeton (2011 Február 19)

20


----------



## krisztianbeton (2011 Február 19)

hozzaszolas


----------



## krisztianbeton (2011 Február 19)

illetve


----------



## krisztianbeton (2011 Február 19)

már


----------



## krisztianbeton (2011 Február 19)

csak


----------



## krisztianbeton (2011 Február 19)

10


----------



## casby (2011 Február 19)

*kedvenc idézetek*

"Nem lesz a tiéd, amiért könyörögsz, sem az, amit akarsz.
Azért, mert éppen a kérésed rögzíti a hiányt, és ha kimondod, hogy mi után vágya*kozol, azzal pontosan és csakis ezt az élményt, azaz az akarást hozod létre a valóságodban.

A helyes imádság tehát soha nem az esdeklő könyörgés, hanem a há*laadás imája.

Ha előre köszönetet mondasz Istennek azért, aminek a megtapaszta*lása mellett döntöttél, legyen az bármi, akkor végeredményben elisme*red a létét - gyakorlatilag. 

A hála így a legerőteljesebb nyilatkozat Is*ten számára; a megerősítése annak, hogy megadtam a választ, mielőtt még kérdeztél volna.

Úgyhogy soha ne könyörögj. Határozz, hogy úgy legyen."

/ Beszélgetések istennel könyv /


----------



## krisztianbeton (2011 Február 19)

vagyis


----------



## casby (2011 Február 19)

*kedvenc idézetek*

"Isten országa bennetek van,s körülöttetek.
Nem fából és kőből épült házakban. 
Hasítsd szét a fát és én ott leszek,
Emeld fel a követ és megtalálsz.."

/ Stigmata c. film /


----------



## krisztianbeton (2011 Február 19)

hálás vagyok a 20-ért


----------



## krisztianbeton (2011 Február 19)

"Stigmata" jó film volt


----------



## krisztianbeton (2011 Február 19)

Az eredet is érdekes Leoval


----------



## krisztianbeton (2011 Február 19)

Isteni Formula


----------



## krisztianbeton (2011 Február 19)

Vajon ezekbe van valami valóság vagy álmodunk mindent?(Eredet)


----------



## krisztianbeton (2011 Február 19)

Az isteni formula azért elég logikusnak tűnik.


----------



## krisztianbeton (2011 Február 19)

És a feladatunk amiért itt vagyunk is megvan.


----------



## krisztianbeton (2011 Február 19)

Jó volt egyedül beszélgetni köszönet érte Nekem


----------



## krisztianbeton (2011 Február 19)

Jaj ez már 21.
mégegyszer bocsi és szép hétvégét mindenkinek!


----------



## casby (2011 Február 19)

*kedvenc idézetek*

"Megíratlan könyv vagyok
Sok-sok fehér lappal,
Festhetsz rám tiszta képeket,

Nincsen más jel rajtam, 
Csak a bőröm furcsa rajza,
A tenyerembe írott üzenet.
Ki fejti meg? Mondd!
Ki fejti meg?

Azért vagy itt, 
Hogy mindent láss,
Hogy értsd a szót,
Olvasd az írást,
Azért vagy itt, 
Hogy mindent megtanulj,
Hogy az égbe szállj, 
Nehogy a porba hullj."

/ Ákos - Azért vagy itt /


----------



## lauryka20 (2011 Február 19)

Hali Mindenkinek!


----------



## lauryka20 (2011 Február 19)

Rossz az embernek egyedül: nincs akit untasson!


----------



## lauryka20 (2011 Február 19)

Mindig hálás vagyok a nevetésért, kivéve, amikor az orromon jön ki a tej.


----------



## lauryka20 (2011 Február 19)

Néha az, amit nem teszünk meg, többet számít, mint amit megteszünk.


----------



## lauryka20 (2011 Február 19)

A humor a bölcsek esernyője.


----------



## lauryka20 (2011 Február 19)

Egy királynőnek ridegnek kell lennie. Boleyn Anna csak a szívét követte és végül lefejezték. Ezért a lánya, Erzsébet elhatározta, hogy sosem megy férjhez. Az országhoz volt hű. Nem kényszerítheted az embereket, hogy szeressenek, de elérheted, hogy féljenek tőled. /Gossip Girl/


----------



## lauryka20 (2011 Február 19)

Az élet hegymászás, de a kilátás csodás!


----------



## lauryka20 (2011 Február 19)

A titok egy olyan halmazállapot, amely alkoholban oldódik.


----------



## lauryka20 (2011 Február 19)

Ha superman olyan okos akkor miért a nadrágján hordja a bugyiját?


----------



## lauryka20 (2011 Február 19)

Az élet egy lengőajtó. Sosem tudod honnan nyílik, de mindig pofán talál.


----------



## lauryka20 (2011 Február 19)

- House maga nem Isten! 
Dr. House: - Ezt vegyem kihívásnak?


----------



## lauryka20 (2011 Február 19)

Ha az élet valóra váltja legmerészebb álmodat, akkor nincs mit megbánnod, ha ez az álom véget ér.


----------



## lauryka20 (2011 Február 19)

Akkora az orrod, hogy egy artista mókus egy zsák dióért nem menne ki érte a végére!


----------



## lauryka20 (2011 Február 19)

Jim Carrey: Ön honnan jött kisasszony? 
Hölgy: Ausztriából! 
Jim Carrey: Ááá...kenguruk földje.. /Dumb és Dumber/


----------



## lauryka20 (2011 Február 19)

„Olyan világosan beszélek, hogy kiolthatod a lámpákat, ha én éjjel megszólalok!”


----------



## lauryka20 (2011 Február 19)

"Ha arra születtünk volna, hogy kipattanjunk az ágyból, akkor kenyérpirítóban aludnánk!"


----------



## lauryka20 (2011 Február 19)

"A tudás üldöz….. 
De én gyorsabb vagyok!"


----------



## lauryka20 (2011 Február 19)

Ha egyszer a barátság kötél el szakad, 
Meglehet kötni de a csomó mindig ott marad!


----------



## lauryka20 (2011 Február 19)

Légy jóban a rosszal, és így soha nem leszel rosszban a jóval. Ez neked is elég kell legyen a boldogsághoz.


----------



## lauryka20 (2011 Február 19)

A mai nap az a holnap, ami miatt idegeskedtünk tegnap.


----------



## Armed (2011 Február 19)

Nagyon vices


----------



## ditu01 (2011 Február 19)




----------



## ditu01 (2011 Február 19)

Megéheztem a képek láttán......


----------



## Neste (2011 Február 19)

sziasztok


----------



## Neste (2011 Február 19)

Amikor regisztráltam


----------



## Neste (2011 Február 19)

nem is gondoltam


----------



## Neste (2011 Február 19)

hogy


----------



## Neste (2011 Február 19)

csak 20 hozzászólás


----------



## Neste (2011 Február 19)

után nézhetem meg ami érdekel.....


----------



## Neste (2011 Február 19)

most gyűjtögetek


----------



## Szerzsu (2011 Február 19)

*Hozzászólás*

Köszi, ez most annak számít? És hússzor kell megismételni egymás után????????????????


----------



## Szerzsu (2011 Február 19)

Egy csepp


----------



## Szerzsu (2011 Február 19)

két csepp


----------



## Szerzsu (2011 Február 19)

öt meg


----------



## Szerzsu (2011 Február 19)

tíz


----------



## Szerzsu (2011 Február 19)

olvad a


----------



## Szerzsu (2011 Február 19)

jégcsap


----------



## Szerzsu (2011 Február 19)

csepereg


----------



## Szerzsu (2011 Február 19)

a víz


----------



## Szerzsu (2011 Február 19)

*Patet omnibus *


----------



## Szerzsu (2011 Február 19)

*veritas*


----------



## Szerzsu (2011 Február 19)

Nondum est occupata


----------



## Szerzsu (2011 Február 19)

Multum ex illa


----------



## Szerzsu (2011 Február 19)

etiam futuris


----------



## Szerzsu (2011 Február 19)

relictum est.


----------



## Szerzsu (2011 Február 19)

Truth


----------



## Szerzsu (2011 Február 19)

lies open


----------



## Szerzsu (2011 Február 19)

to all.


----------



## Szerzsu (2011 Február 19)

It is not yet in


----------



## Szerzsu (2011 Február 19)

anyone's possession.


----------



## topyjo (2011 Február 19)

11


----------



## topyjo (2011 Február 19)

12


----------



## Vicuka4 (2011 Február 19)

13?


----------



## parker88 (2011 Február 19)

*20*

9?


----------



## parker88 (2011 Február 19)

p


----------



## parker88 (2011 Február 19)

10


----------



## parker88 (2011 Február 19)

11


----------



## parker88 (2011 Február 19)

12


----------



## parker88 (2011 Február 19)

13


----------



## parker88 (2011 Február 19)

14


----------



## parker88 (2011 Február 19)

15


----------



## parker88 (2011 Február 19)

16


----------



## parker88 (2011 Február 19)

17


----------



## parker88 (2011 Február 19)

18


----------



## parker88 (2011 Február 19)

19


----------



## parker88 (2011 Február 19)

20


----------



## parker88 (2011 Február 19)

*20*

20 jupppí és még 1 nap


----------



## wihajn (2011 Február 19)

Üdv mindenkinek 20


----------



## wihajn (2011 Február 19)

19


----------



## wihajn (2011 Február 19)

18


----------



## wihajn (2011 Február 19)

17


----------



## wihajn (2011 Február 19)

16


----------



## wihajn (2011 Február 19)

15


----------



## wihajn (2011 Február 19)

14


----------



## wihajn (2011 Február 19)

13


----------



## wihajn (2011 Február 19)

12


----------



## wihajn (2011 Február 19)

11


----------



## wihajn (2011 Február 19)

10


----------



## wihajn (2011 Február 19)

9


----------



## wihajn (2011 Február 19)

8


----------



## wihajn (2011 Február 19)

7


----------



## wihajn (2011 Február 19)

6


----------



## Dormota (2011 Február 19)

F


----------



## wihajn (2011 Február 19)

5


----------



## wihajn (2011 Február 19)

4


----------



## Dormota (2011 Február 19)

G


----------



## wihajn (2011 Február 19)

3


----------



## Dormota (2011 Február 19)

H


----------



## wihajn (2011 Február 19)

2


----------



## Dormota (2011 Február 19)

I


----------



## wihajn (2011 Február 19)

1


----------



## Dormota (2011 Február 19)

J


----------



## wihajn (2011 Február 19)

0


----------



## Dormota (2011 Február 19)

10


----------



## Dormota (2011 Február 19)

9


----------



## Dormota (2011 Február 19)

8


----------



## Dormota (2011 Február 19)

7


----------



## Dormota (2011 Február 19)

6


----------



## Diring77 (2011 Február 19)

20


----------



## Dormota (2011 Február 19)

5


----------



## Diring77 (2011 Február 19)

19


----------



## Dormota (2011 Február 19)

4


----------



## Diring77 (2011 Február 19)

18


----------



## Diring77 (2011 Február 19)

17


----------



## Diring77 (2011 Február 19)

16


----------



## Diring77 (2011 Február 19)

15


----------



## Dormota (2011 Február 19)

3


----------



## Diring77 (2011 Február 19)

14


----------



## Diring77 (2011 Február 19)

13


----------



## Diring77 (2011 Február 19)

12


----------



## Diring77 (2011 Február 19)

11


----------



## Dormota (2011 Február 19)

2


----------



## Diring77 (2011 Február 19)

10


----------



## Dormota (2011 Február 19)

1


----------



## Diring77 (2011 Február 19)

9


----------



## Diring77 (2011 Február 19)

8


----------



## Diring77 (2011 Február 19)

7


----------



## Diring77 (2011 Február 19)

6


----------



## Diring77 (2011 Február 19)

5


----------



## Diring77 (2011 Február 19)

4


----------



## Diring77 (2011 Február 19)

3


----------



## Diring77 (2011 Február 19)

2


----------



## Diring77 (2011 Február 19)

1


----------



## Diring77 (2011 Február 19)

0


----------



## Diring77 (2011 Február 19)

222222


----------



## dvickee (2011 Február 19)

*köszi*

köszi


----------



## dvickee (2011 Február 19)

1212


----------



## dvickee (2011 Február 19)

2424


----------



## dvickee (2011 Február 19)

2222


----------



## dvickee (2011 Február 19)

1111


----------



## dvickee (2011 Február 19)

2323


----------



## dvickee (2011 Február 19)

1414


----------



## dvickee (2011 Február 19)

0707


----------



## dvickee (2011 Február 19)

1717


----------



## dvickee (2011 Február 19)

1818


----------



## dvickee (2011 Február 19)

0808


----------



## dvickee (2011 Február 19)

1212.


----------



## dvickee (2011 Február 19)

1313


----------



## dvickee (2011 Február 19)

1414.


----------



## dvickee (2011 Február 19)

1515


----------



## dvickee (2011 Február 19)

1616


----------



## dvickee (2011 Február 19)

1717.


----------



## dvickee (2011 Február 19)

1818.


----------



## dvickee (2011 Február 19)

*igen*

az


----------



## dvickee (2011 Február 19)

finom


----------



## dvickee (2011 Február 19)

*hiszek*

...


----------



## dvickee (2011 Február 19)

benne


----------



## dvickee (2011 Február 19)

tudom


----------



## barna26 (2011 Február 19)

*hello*

hello


----------



## pedroantonio (2011 Február 19)

udv


----------



## zeegabi (2011 Február 20)

sziasztok


----------



## zeegabi (2011 Február 20)

2


----------



## zeegabi (2011 Február 20)

3


----------



## zeegabi (2011 Február 20)

4


----------



## zeegabi (2011 Február 20)

5


----------



## zeegabi (2011 Február 20)

6


----------



## zeegabi (2011 Február 20)

7


----------



## zeegabi (2011 Február 20)

8


----------



## zeegabi (2011 Február 20)

9


----------



## zeegabi (2011 Február 20)

10


----------



## zeegabi (2011 Február 20)

11


----------



## zeegabi (2011 Február 20)

12


----------



## zeegabi (2011 Február 20)

13


----------



## zeegabi (2011 Február 20)

14


----------



## zeegabi (2011 Február 20)

15


----------



## zeegabi (2011 Február 20)

16


----------



## zeegabi (2011 Február 20)

17


----------



## zeegabi (2011 Február 20)

18


----------



## zeegabi (2011 Február 20)

19


----------



## zeegabi (2011 Február 20)

20


----------



## apa64 (2011 Február 20)

Sziasztok itthon és a határon túl


----------



## mychele (2011 Február 20)

Udvozlet Hollandiabol ! Nagyon klassz a forum, koszi mindent!


----------



## mychele (2011 Február 20)

42


----------



## mychele (2011 Február 20)

bobobob


----------



## mychele (2011 Február 20)

muhahaha


----------



## mychele (2011 Február 20)

...................


----------



## mychele (2011 Február 20)

:d:d:d


----------



## mychele (2011 Február 20)

mar csak 9 uzenet


----------



## mychele (2011 Február 20)

blablabla


----------



## mychele (2011 Február 20)

klklklklkl


----------



## mychele (2011 Február 20)




----------



## mychele (2011 Február 20)

(f)


----------



## mychele (2011 Február 20)




----------



## mychele (2011 Február 20)

na meg 3


----------



## mychele (2011 Február 20)

csak en vagyok itt egyedul?


----------



## mychele (2011 Február 20)

megvan a szukseges 20, mehetek garazdalkodni .. millio koszonet


----------



## Audrey13 (2011 Február 20)

én szeretnék, hello


----------



## Audrey13 (2011 Február 20)




----------



## Audrey13 (2011 Február 20)

én egy könyvet szeretnék letötlteni, ezért kell a 20 hozzászólás....


----------



## Audrey13 (2011 Február 20)

még egy pár van hátra


----------



## Audrey13 (2011 Február 20)

itt nálunk gyönyörű napsütés van


----------



## Audrey13 (2011 Február 20)

reggeli kávé


----------



## Audrey13 (2011 Február 20)




----------



## Audrey13 (2011 Február 20)

még tizet


----------



## Audrey13 (2011 Február 20)

huha


----------



## Audrey13 (2011 Február 20)

vááá


----------



## Audrey13 (2011 Február 20)




----------



## Audrey13 (2011 Február 20)

kellemes vasárnapot mindenkinek


----------



## Audrey13 (2011 Február 20)

már csak 6


----------



## Audrey13 (2011 Február 20)

és közelebb kerülök a könyvhöz


----------



## Audrey13 (2011 Február 20)

4


----------



## Audrey13 (2011 Február 20)

pont most ment el a net


----------



## Gab-riella (2011 Február 20)

*lehetőség*

hanyadik lehet?


----------



## Gab-riella (2011 Február 20)

*12*


----------



## Gab-riella (2011 Február 20)

*13*

mire jó ez???


----------



## Gab-riella (2011 Február 20)

*14*

kitartás


----------



## Gab-riella (2011 Február 20)

*14*

kitartás Audry


----------



## Gab-riella (2011 Február 20)

*16*


----------



## Gab-riella (2011 Február 20)

*17*


----------



## Gab-riella (2011 Február 20)

*18*

és még van netkiss


----------



## Gab-riella (2011 Február 20)

*19*

:444:


----------



## Gab-riella (2011 Február 20)

*20*

kiss  :11:


----------



## Gab-riella (2011 Február 20)

*???*

most mi a gond


----------



## Mikihu (2011 Február 20)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg



napos fogyókúra

Naponta:

700 - 2 dl paradicsomlé
900 - 10 dkg párizsi
1100 - 10 dkg sajt
1300 - 10 dkg túró
1500 - 1 db főtt tojás
1700 - 2 dl joghurt v. kefir
1900 - 1 db grapefruit, v. alma, v. narancs

4 nap után 1 hét szünet és aztán megismételhető


:razz:


----------



## Mikihu (2011 Február 20)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg



Szóval sóval??

Tudnivalók a só trükkreiről--Ancitól

Ha zsírban, olajban sütünk, kevés sótól nem fog fröcskölni, és füstölni az olaj

ha tojást főzünk, a só a vízben megakadályozza a megrepedést, és szép simán tudjuk a héját eltávolítani

a velőscsont mindkét végét besózva nem fő ki a levesbe a velő

ha újburgonyát tisztítunk, előtte áztassuk be sós vízbe

tojásfehérjéből csipet sóval keményebb habot nyerünk, és gyorsabban kész

a tábortűzbe vetett marék só feléleszti a kialvófélben lévő tüzet

a nyers húsok és a benne lévő csontok erős sós vízbe áztatás után megszabadulnak a véres létől, és szép világos színt kapnak, a leveseket is rövidebb ideig kell lehabozni.

szezonjában friss vastag húsú paprikákat kimagozva húsdarálón ledarálva sóban eltehetünk télire! az ételt ezzel sózhatjuk, amibe a zöldpaprika íze beleillik.
A paprika 10%-a só! +késhegynyi borkénporral hófehér marad utolsó adagjáig.
Fehér paprikából érdemes, mert pl a húslevest nem szinezi meg, mint a piros paprika.

a sütőt sóval átdörzsölve szépen lejön az odaégett maradék.

ha főzöl, mindenféle alapanyagot csak félig kész állapotban kezdj el sózni! kivétel a máj, mert az megkeményszik, ha nem a legvégén sózod.

ha elsóztad a levest, 1-2 belefőzött egész krumpli magába szedi

bármit készítesz, akár édes ételt vagy süteményt, csipetnyi só mindenbe kell! enélkül ízetlen! a pici só édességekben is kidomborítja az ízeket.

a rántás szép sima lesz, ha késhegynyi sóval együtt pirítod.


----------



## Mikihu (2011 Február 20)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg



dnivalók az ecetről - Anci trükkjei


Az új serpenyőket az első használat előtt ecetes vízzel felforralunk, nem fog leragadni az étel benne

Kristálypoharaink csillogóan szépek leszenk ha 1/3-ad ecet és 2/3 víz keverékében öblítjük el

mosogatószerünk üvegébe öntsünk 1/3-ad mennyiségü ecetet! elfelejthejük az edénytörölgetést: ragyogó fényes, cseppmentes lesz.

Ha időnként egy ecetes ruhával áttöröljük a hűtő belsejét, sosem képződik penészfolt benne

a hal szagu vagdalódeszkák és kések ecetes víztől elvesztik a hal illatát

ha a kovászos uborkánk kap egy kanál ecetet is, kemény, ropogós marad mindvégig

A magozott meggyszemek visszagömbölyödnek, és ropogósak lesznek befőzéskor kis ecettől.

meggyleves és meggyszósz főzésekor egy csöpp ecettől élénk piros színű lesz az alaplé

ha a kávéfőzőnk belseje vízköves, só+ecet+víz keverékével főzzük át, és hagyjuk benne kihűlni! a végén letörölhető róla és szép tiszta lesz.

főzelékek főzésekor menet közben ne tégy bele ecetet, mert megkeményszik! csak a legvégén!

festett, vagy szinét engedő ruhenemüket áztassunk erősen ecetes vízben, majd jól kiöblítve megszűnik a szin távozása, fixálja!


----------



## Mikihu (2011 Február 20)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg



főttek,dzsemek trükkjei

Dzsemek készítéséhez igen jó módszer, ha az anyag felét ledaráljuk, másik felét pedig darabosra vágjuk. A ledarált részből kiveszünk annyit, hogy abban elkeverhessük a zselésítőt, majd egy robotgép segítségével elvégezzük az összekeverést, és ezt az anyagot egyszerűen belekeverjük a forró dzsembe. Az összekeverés, és néhány percnyi forralás után máris rakhatjuk az üvegekbe a kész dzsemet.
A dzsem abban különbözik a rendes lekvártól, hogy alapanyaga kocsonyás, és benne a gyümölcs darabos. A dzsemeket jóval kevesebb ideig főzzük, mint a lekvárokat. Az elkészítési eljárás az egyes gyümölcsöknél különböző. A dzsemeknél szabály szerint 1 kg gyümölcshöz 80-100 dkg cukrot adunk.


----------



## Mikihu (2011 Február 20)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg



RRY fűszerről 

A marha és a bárány is megfelelő a curryhez, mert az ízek jól átjárják őket. 

A sertés és a borjú már kevésbé alkalmas, tömött, sűrű húsuk miatt. Hagyományosan a húst rajtahagyják a csonton, hogy a csontvelő is nemesítse a hús zamatát. A másik ok, hogy Indiában gyakran kézzel eszik a húst, és így könnyen megfoghatják és lerághatják róla a falatokat. Ez azt jelenti, hogy a bárány olcsóbb részeit is elkészíthetjük, mint pl. a háta vagy a nyaka.
Az ízesítők minden fajtáját használhatjuk a húsokhoz, a csilivel telerakott vindalut, vagy az édes ananászos kormát


----------



## Mikihu (2011 Február 20)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg



Egyes alapanyagok és ételtípusok szokásos fűszerezése

Levesek>>>

levesekhez általában:
boróka 
borsfű 
citromfű 
feketebors 
fokhagyma 
kakukkfű 
lestyán 
majoranna 
petrezselyem 
pirospaprika 
rozmaring 
tárkony 
turbolya 
vöröshagyma 
zeller 

apróléklevesekhez: 
citrom, feketebors, fehérrépa, fokhagyma, pirospaprika, petrezselyem, vöröshagyma

gulyáslevesekhez: 
feketebors, kömény, * petrezselyem, pirospaprika, vöröshagyma, zöldpaprika

gyümölcslevesekhez: 
citrom, citromhéj, fahéj, narancshéj, szegfűszeg, vanília

hallevesekhez: 
babér, borsfű, citrom, feketebors, fehérrépa, fokhagyma, kakukkfű, lestyán, petrezselyem, pirospaprika, sáfrány, szegfűszeg, tárkony, vöröshagyma

hús- és erőlevesekhez: 
bazsalikom, feketebors, fehérrépa, fokhagyma, gyömbér, kakukkfű, petrezselyem, pirospaprika, rozmaring, sáfrány, szerecsendió, vöröshagyma, zeller, zöldpaprika

korhelylevesekhez: 
babér, bazsalikom, feketebors, fokhagyma, kapor, kömény, majoranna, pirospaprika, vöröshagyma

zöldséglevesekhez: 
fehérrépa, feketebors, petrezselyem, pirospaprika, vöröshagyma, zeller


Húsok, szárnyasok>>>

pácokhoz általában:
babér 
bazsalikom 
borókabogyó 
citromfű 
feketebors 
fokhagyma 
kakukkfű 
kapor 
koriander 
kömény 
lestyán 
petrezselyem 
rozmaring 
tárkony 
vöröshagyma 

bárányhoz, birkához: 
bazsalikom, borsfű, chili, curry, feketebors, fokhagyma, kakukkfű, kapor, kömény, majoranna, petrezselyem, pirospaprika, rozmaring, szegfűbors, tárkony, turbolya, vöröshagyma, zsálya

borjúhoz: 
bazsalikom, borsfű, curry, feketebors,* kapri, majoranna, petrezselyem, pirospaprika, rozmaring, szerecsendió, vöröshagyma, zeller, zsálya

marhához: 
babér, bazsalikom, boróka, borsfű, chili, curry, feketebors, fokhagyma, kakukkfű, kapor, kömény, lestyán, majoranna, oregano, petrezselyem, pirospaprika, rozmaring, tárkony, turbolya, vöröshagyma, zsálya

disznóhoz: 
babér, borsfű, curry, feketebors, fekete üröm, fokhagyma, kakukkfű,* koriander, kömény, lestyán, majoranna,* pirospaprika, rozmaring, turbolya, vöröshagyma, zsálya

csirkéhez: 
borsfű, citromfű, curry, kakukkfű, kömény, majoranna, metélőhagyma, pirospaprika, rozmaring, tárkony, turbolya

kacsához: 
borsfű, babér, kakukkfű, kömény, majoranna, rozmaring, tárkony, zsálya

libához:
borsfű, édeskömény, fekete üröm, kakukkfű, kömény, majoranna, rozmaring, tárkony, zsálya

pulykához: 
borsfű, curry, kakukkfű, kömény, majoranna, petrezselyem, pirospaprika, tárkony, rozmaring, vöröshagyma, zsálya 

*
Halak, vadak, gombák>>>

halakhoz általában:
babér 
bazsalikom 
bors 
borsfű 
citromfű 
fekete üröm 
kakukkfű 
kapor 
kömény 
lestyán 
majoranna 
metélőhagyma 
petrezselyem 
pirospaprika 
tárkony 
turbolya 
vöröshagyma 
zeller 


vadakhoz általában:>>>>>>

áfonya 
babér 
boróka 
feketebors 
kakukkfű 
kapribogyó 
rozmaring 
szegfűbors 
szegfűszeg 
tárkony 

sült halakhoz: 
borsfű, kakukkfű, tárkony

tengeri halakhoz: 
babér, bazsalikom, édeskömény, kakukkfű, kapor, majoranna, metélőhagyma, tárkony, turbolya, rozmaring

nyúlhoz: 
babér, bazsalikom, lestyán, majoranna,* rozmaring, zsálya

őzhöz, szarvashoz: 
babér, boróka, borsfű, lestyán, majoranna, rozmaring, zsálya

gombákhoz: 
bazsalikom, bors, borsfű, citromfű, kakukkfű, kapor, majoranna, petrezselyem, rozmaring, tárkony 

*
Zöldségek, raguk>>>

ragukhoz általában:
babér 
borsfű 
citromfű 
fokhagyma 
kakukkfű 
kapor 
koriander 
lestyán 
majoranna 
metélőhagyma 
oregano 
petrezselyem 
zeller 
zsálya 

babhoz:
babér, bazsalikom, borsfű, fehérrépa, fokhagyma, kapor, pirospaprika, tárkony, vöröshagyma

borsóhoz:
bazsalikom, borsfű, majoranna, petrezselyem, rozmaring, turbolya, zsálya

burgonyához:
babér, bazsalikom, borsfű, feketebors, kakukkfű, kapor, lestyán, majoranna, oregano, petrezselyem, pirospaprika, rozmaring, turbolya, vöröshagyma

fehérrépához:
borsfű, kapor, majoranna

karfiolhoz:
édeskömény, kapor, metélőhagyma, rozmaring

káposztához:
borsfű, feketebors, kakukkfű, kömény, majoranna, oregano, petrezselyem, pirospaprika,* vöröshagyma, zsálya

kelbimbóhoz: 
borsfű, kapor, zsálya

kelkáposztához: 
feketebors, fokhagyma, kömény, majoranna,* pirospaprika,* vöröshagyma

lencséhez: 
babér, borsfű, citrom, fokhagyma, petrezselyem, pirospaprika, vöröshagyma

paradicsomhoz: 
babér, bazsalikom, borsfű, feketebors, fokhagyma, kapor, majoranna, metélőhagyma, oregano, petrezselyem, tárkony, turbolya, vöröshagyma, zeller, zsálya

savanyú káposztához: 
bazsalikom, borsfű,* kakukkfű, kapor, lestyán, pirospaprika, tárkony, vöröshagyma

sárgarépához: 
petrezselyem, turbolya

spenóthoz: 
fokhagyma, majoranna, rozmaring, turbolya, tárkony, zsálya

tökhöz: 
bazsalikom, kapor, majoranna, pirospaprika, rozmaring, tárkony

zöldbabhoz: 
borsfű, fokhagyma, kakukkfű, kapor, majoranna, oregano, petrezselyem, rozmaring, tárkony, vöröshagyma, zsálya

zellerhez: 
petrezselyem, tárkony, turbolya


----------



## Mikihu (2011 Február 20)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg



OGYÓKÚRÁS ÉTREND )

HÉTFŐ reggeli: alma

ebéd: tejfölös paprikáscsirke illatának mély beszippantása, az asztalon hagyott morzsák, savanyúsággal.

vacsora: 2 dl aludtej savója, néhány cukrászsütemény receptjének lemásolása.

--------------------

KEDD reggeli: sárgarépa saját zsírjában, rágógumi

ebéd: hatalmas tál töltött káposzta és a hozzávaló friss kenyér megtekintése, az edények elmosogatása

vacsora: a szabad szemmel is jól látható darabka sovány sajt, reszelt káposztatorzsával megszórva

--------------------

SZERDA reggeli: 5-6 teljes jógalégzés, félbevágott főtt tojássárgájának fele, de abból annyi, amennyi belefér

ebéd: bécsiszelet és sültkrumpli készítésekor lejátszódó fizikai és kémiai folyamatok elemzése céklával. Nagy tál túrólepény lefényképezése

vacsora: A képek előhívása, savanyú uborka, hashajtó

-----------------------

CSÜTÖRTÖK reggeli: 1 db fürjtojásból készített rántotta, kifli, gyulai kolbász és vaj segítségével tízórai készítése a gyereknek.

ebéd: húsleves és tejfeles rakottkrumpli alapanyagainak beszerzése a közeli CBA-ból. Madártej elhelyezése a hűtőben. Vágott vegyes savanyuság.

vacsora: ecetes hagyma citrommal

------------------------

PÉNTEK reggeli: Főtt kolbász, mustár, tea, citrom,zsemle ízléses, esztétikus elhelyezése az asztalonmire a többiek felébrednek,- frissen mosott káposztalével, keksz reszelék 

ebéd: Gőzölgő bableves, csülökpörkölt, uborkasaláta lerajzolása, kiszinezése, 1 szelet kétszersült harmadszor is átsütve, nagy pohár Igmándi.

vacsora: hasított karalábé, dúsan díszített sárgarépa reszelékkel. Lefekvés előtt füldugó behelyezése a korgó gyomor neszeinek kiküszöbölésére.

--------------------

SZOMBAT: reggeli: joghurtba mártott almaszeletek, limonádé szaharinnal, nyomelemekkel ízesítve

ebéd: "halászlé, turóscsusza, sütemény" címmel frappáns epigramma megalkotása, egy teljes kockasajttal és parádi vízzel.

vacsora: paradicsombelsőség, kamilla tea, egy teljes rúd ropi

---------------------

VASÁRNAP: reggeli fagylalttölcsér, nagy adag friss levegő, sűrű szitán áttört kefir.

ebéd: ricinus leves, csontlében abált torma, citomhéj szeletekkel, süteménymaradványok levakarása a tepsiről.

vacsora: amit a kanári meghagyott.


))


----------



## Mikihu (2011 Február 20)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg



ha ég a gyomrod --tipp Ancitól

Sokan nem bírják enni, csak szeretik a paradicsomos ételeket, pl a töltöttpaprikát, a lecsót.

Ha főzéskor belereszelünk egy megtisztított almát,észrevétlenül szétfő, viszont garantáltan nem fog gyomorégést okozni.


----------



## Mikihu (2011 Február 20)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg



A hosszú tárolástól megráncosodott krumplit tedd hideg vízbe. Egy óra múlva ismét "friss" lesz.


----------



## Mikihu (2011 Február 20)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg



yan válasszunk dinnyét


kellõen sötétzöld dinnyét vegyük kézbe, és ütögessük meg az oldalát. A jó dinnye kongó hangot ad, 
és lékeléskor a vágás mentén továbbreped a héja. 

Amennyiben tompa, puffanó hangja van, akkor ne vegyük meg, mert vagy túlérett, vagy a hosszú tárolás következtében 
megposhadt. 

Ha az oldalán nem találunk sárga foltot ez azt jelenti, hogy a termelõ átforgatta a dinnyét, hogy hamarabb érjen, 
és korábban megjelenhessen vele a piacon. Ez nem árt neki, sõt kifejezetten hasznos, mivel így mindenütt egyenletesen érett 
lesz. Igyekezzünk mindig frisset venni, mert ez finomabb, és a hûtõszekrényben is tovább tárolhatjuk.


----------



## Mikihu (2011 Február 20)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg



őkezelési formák a konyhában


Főzés: Olyan hőkezelési folyamat melynek során a nyersanyagot valamilyen folyadékban, legtöbbször vízben, hosszabb rövidebb ideig folyamatosan forraljuk.

Blanchírozás vagy előfőzés:
Az a művelet, melynek segítségével valamely nyersanyag nemkívánatos szagát, ízét, héját el akarjuk távolítani, és ezért egy ideig főzzük. A nyersanyagokat forrásban lévő vízbe tesszük, pár percig forraljuk, és a léből kivesszük.

Félig főzés, posírozás:
Nyersanyagok rövid ideig tartó, csak részleges, vagy félig főzését jelenti.

Abálás:
Forráspont alatt, akár hosszabb ideig is tartó folyamatos 90 °C-on történő főzés.

Gőzölés:
Ebben az esetben a nyersanyagok egy gőzzel telített térben főnek, a folyadékkal nem érintkeznek. Ez lehet akár egy fazék is, melybe a vízszint fölé egy lukacsos lemezt, rácsot helyezünk, és erre tesszük a párolandó anyagokat, de lehet egy modern gőzpároló készülék is.

Kigőzölés:
Pudingok, felfújtak készülnek ezzel a módszerrel, vagyis a pudingformát vízzel telt edénybe helyezzük, és azt zárt térben, (sütőben) hevítjük.

Forrázás:
Rövid ideig tartó hőkezelés, nyersanyagok tulajdonságainak javítása érdekében. Például hagyma csípősségének tompítása, paprika, paradicsom bőrének eltávolítása, érdekében.

Beforralás:
Hosszabb ideig tartó főzés, melynek célja a felesleges víztartalom eltávolítása. Pl. levesek beforralása, fűszerkivonat készítése.

Kiforralás, átforralás:
A liszttel sűrített ételek sűrítés utáni forralása a nemkívánatos lisztíz elkerülése érdekében.

Túlnyomásos főzés:
Magas (100°C fölötti) hőmérsékleten túlnyomásos gőzben történő főzés, amely nehezen puhuló anyagoknál javasolt. Pl. füstölt hús, száraz hüvelyesek.



Sütés: Az ételek magas hőmérsékleten (180 °C vagy e fölötti) történő hőkezelése, zsiradékok felhasználásával. A sütési eljárásokat alapvetően a felhasznált zsiradék mennyisége, a sütés hőmérséklete, illetve a hőközlő berendezés fajtája szerint csoportosíthatjuk.

Mikrohullámú sütés:
Elektromágneses erőtérbe helyezett anyagok a bennük lévő szabad vízrészecskék nagysebességű rezgése során keletkezett súrlódás által melegszenek fel.

Infra sütés:
A sütés őse, a parázson sütés, amit a modern technika az úgynevezett grill-készülékekben elektromos fűtőszálakkal helyettesít. A sülő anyag felületét éri az egyenletes, magas hősugárzás, így jönnek létre az élvezeti értéket növelő pirult, kéregrészek.

Zárt légterű sütés:
A hagyományosan sütőnek nevezett készülékben, zárt térben történő hőkezelés, melynek során a nyersanyag a levegő közvetítésével éri meg a szükséges hőmérsékletet.

Kevés zsiradékban történő sütés:
Magas hőmérsékleten csak a minimális zsiradék hozzáadásával történik nyílt tűzhelyen. Pl. natúrszelet, sült zöldség.

Bő zsiradékban történő sütés:
Bundázott ételek, burgonya félék, egyes tészták készülnek ezzel az eljárással. A sütéshez bő zsiradékot használunk, vagyis a zsiradék bőven ellepi a sütendő anyagokat, a hőmérséklet a sütendő anyag jellegétől függ, de a kevés zsiradékban történő sütéshez képest alacsonyabb hőmérsékletű.

Pirítás:
Nagyon magas hőmérsékleten, kevés zsiradékban történik, lényege, hogy a gyors kéregképződéssel akadályozzuk a víztartalom eltávozását.



Párolás: A két (főzés, és sütés) közötti átmeneti technológia, vagyis a párolandó anyagot előbb kevés zsiradék használatával, magas hőmérsékleten lepirítjuk, ezután vízzel, folyadékkal felöntve fedővel letakarva a képződő gőzben pároljuk az anyagokat.


----------



## Mikihu (2011 Február 20)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg



Ahogy a koktélok összetétele, úgy elnevezésük is elsősorban a fantázia dolga, de vannak konvenciók, melyek a saját kreációk elnevezését is segíthetik. Bizonyos kifejezések alkalmazásával (többé-kevésbé) utalni lehet az ital karakterére, díszítésére, vagy az elkészítés módjára.

Blazer: forró ital, amelyet a felszolgálás előtt meggyújtanak

Cobbler: gyümölcsöt tartalmazó hosszú ital, amelyet sok tört jéggel készítenek, s (esetleg) szódával vagy pezsgővel öntenek fel; magas, egyenes vagy talpas pohárban kínálják

Collins: citromot tartalmazó, hosszú, frissítő ital, melyet szódával, vagy más szénsavas alkoholmentes higítóval öntenek fel; hosszú, egyenes vagy talpaspohárban kínálják

Cooler: enyhén édeskés hosszúital, amit legtöbbször erősen hűtött gyömbérrel öntenek fel, rendszerint citromhéjspirállal díszítik és magas, enyhén szélesedő pohárban, szívószállal kínálják

Coup: gyümölccsel, borral és peszgővel készült ital

Crusta: olyan ital, amelynél pohár peremét crustázták, azaz porcukorral, vagy sóval díszítették

Daisy: gyümölcsöt, vagy gyümölcsszörpöt tartalmazó, rendszerint édes ital, sok tört jéggel készítve; széles, alacsony, vagy borospohárban, esetleg pezsgőskehelyben szolgálják fel

Daiquiri: rummal, citrommal és cukorral készített ital

Egg-Nog: tejjel és tojással készült hideg vagy meleg ital, amelyet talpas pohárban szolgálnak fel, s rendszerint reszelt szerecsendióval díszítenek

Fix: tört jéggel készített, nagyobb alkoholtartalmú (egyes források szerint rövid, mások szerint hosszú  ital; talpas pohárban kínálják

Fizz: szódával higított citromos, cukros ital; boros, vagy enyhén szélesedő, magas pohárban szolgálják fel

Flip: tojással készült ital; borospohárban, pezsgőskehelyben vagy keskeny talpaspohárban szolgálják fel

Frappe: sok apróra tört jéggel elkevert szesz, boros vagy pezsgőspohárban, szívószállal felszolgálva

Highball: szénsavas üdítővel felöntött hosszú ital; magas, enyhén szélesedő pohárban, szívószállal szolgálják fel

Julep: mentával készült hosszú ital, amelyet hosszú egyenes vagy talpas pohárban, szívószállal szolgálnak fel

Pousse-Cafe: különböző színű és fajsúlyú italokat tartalmaz, úgy egymásra rétegezve, hogy azok ne keveredjenek; keskeny magas pohárban, szívószállal kínálják

Rickey: zöldcitromlével vagy citromlével készült, különösebben nem édesített, szódával felöntött frissítő ital, amelyet hosszú egyenes vagy talpas pohárban szolgálnak fel

Sour: sok citrommal készült ital, amelyet boros vagy szűkülő szájú, magas, talpas pohárban szolgálnak fel

Swizzle: darált jéggel készült hosszú ital, amelyet pálcával "fagyosra kevernek"

Zoom: mézzel és tejszínnel készült ital; talpas pohárban, szívószállal szolgálják fel

A szakirodalom még számos más kokéltípusról is beszél, bár azok meghatározása olykor szögesen ellentmondó a különböző forrásokban. Azt a kreációt, amit még így sem sikerül besorolni, egyszerűen Fancy-Drink-nek, azaz fantáziaitalnak szokás nevezni.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Mikihu (2011 Február 20)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg



Mekkora egy koktél? 

– Egy-egy koktél adagonként rendszerint legfeljebb 6 cl alkoholt tartalmaz. Ahol a receptek felöntésről beszélnek, ott ízlés dolga, hogy ki mennyi higítót (például szódát vagy gyömbért) használ, de nem szokás 20-25 cl-nél hosszabb italokat keverni. Van forrás, amely szerint az összetevők számát is illik korlátozni, s eszerint ötnél több különböző alkotóelem használata már erős túlzásnak számít.

Keveredési idő 

– Az összerázás, illetve a keverés idejét úgy kell megválasztani, hogy a vegyülés teljes legyen, az ital jól lehüljön, de mégse higítsa fel az olvadó jég. Egy szakmai útmutató szerint, ha egyszerre egy koktélt készítünk, akkor 8, ha kettőt, akkor 10, ha hatot, akkor viszont 12 másodpercig tart a rázás, keverés. Ugyanakkor a (különösen nehezen keveredő) tojással készülő italoknál ez a művelet 16-18 másodpercig is eltarthat. 

Mit miben készítünk? 

– A könnyen elegyíthető összetevőkből álló italokat legtöbbször abban a pohárban keverjük, amelyben majd kínálni fogjuk. Ha erős hűtés, illetve sok jég kell a koktél elkészítéséhez, rendszerint akkor kap szerepet a keverőpohár. A nehezebben keveredő alkatrészek (pld. tej, tojás, tejszín, szirupok) elegyítése már inkább a shaker használatát indokolja. Amennyiben a receptben aprítandó gyümölcs is szerepel, akkor elő kell venni a turmixgépet. A tejszínes, tojásos, fagylaltos italok egy részénél is ez utóbbit használjuk.

Előre megy a jég 

– Mindig a jeget tesszük először a pohárba (shakerbe), s csak azután adjuk hozzá az egyéb összetevőket (mindig a nehezebben keveredőkkel kezdve). Ellenkező esetben az ital könnyen kifröccsenhetne a pohárból.

Italok rétegezése – Ha különböző fajsúlyú összetevőket akarunk egymásra rétegezni anélkül, hogy elkeverednének, akkor egy hosszú kanalat szorítunk (belülről) a pohár falához, s azon csorgatjuk le az italt. Amikor egy kész koktél tetejére kell tejszínfilmet húznunk, akkor másképp is eljárhatunk. Egy kiskanalat tartunk - a hátával felfelé - közvetlenül a folyadék fölé, s erre a domború felületre adagoljuk a tejszínt, ami egyébként biztosabban marad fent, ha előbb kicsit felvertük.

Citrustrükkök 

– A citrusfélékből több levet nyerhetünk, ha néhány percre meleg vízbe áztatjuk a gyümölcsöt. Ha egyszerre csak kevés lére van szükségünk, akkor áztatás után megmaszírozzuk a citromot, majd lyukat szúrunk a héján, s azon át nyomjuk ki a megfelelő mennyiséget. (A citromot, narancsot használat előtt mindig alaposan meg kell mosni!)
Összetevők helyettesítése – A kisérletezés olykor kényszerű módja az éppen nem elérhető hozzávalók helyettesítése. A magyarított receptek nagy része eleve így készült, mivel a citrom helyett eredetileg inkább egy apró, zöld citrusfélét, lime-t használtak. Egy adott ital különböző márkáinak felcserélése nem okoz különösebb gondot, sőt a különféle bitterek (keserűk) is kipróbálhatók egymás szerepében. A whiskyk között jó helyettesítő párokat ad a bourbon és a rye, illetve az amerikai és a kanadai. Szükség esetén a grenadin íze is pótolható cukorsziruppal. Általában a gin és a vodka, illetve olykor a tequila és a rum is élvezhető eredményt ad a másik helyén.

Egy töltési trükk 

– Ha egyszerre több adag koktélt keverünk, akkor a poharakat először félig töltjük fel, majd fordított sorrendben haladva fejezzük be a kiosztást. Így érhetjük el, hogy mindegyik pohárba azonos minőségű ital kerüljön.


----------



## Mikihu (2011 Február 20)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg



Miből mennyivel számoljunk? 

személyenként 

leves 3 dl 
leves főételnek 4-5 dl 
főzelék 2,5 dl 
mártás 1-1,5 dl 
hús (csont nélkül) 12-18 dkg 
hús (csontos) 18-25 dkg 
hús gulyásnak, fasírtnak 8-12 dkg 
hal 20-25 dkg 
krumpli köretnek 20-25 dkg 
zöldség köretnek 15-20 dkg 
rizs, tarhonya köretnek 10 dkg 
zöldség főzeléknek 25 dkg 
száraz hüvelyes főzeléknek 10 dkg 
száraztészta főételnek 10-15 dkg 
száraztészta levesbetétnek 1 dkg 
rizs levesbetétnek 2 dkg 
:-?


----------



## Mikihu (2011 Február 20)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg



Római tál használata

Elődeink kerámia és agyagedényekben sütötték, főzték a jobbnál jobb ételeket. Ma ismét reneszánszát éli a cserépben való sütés. Egészen különleges ízű és zamatú ételeket készíthetünk, ehhez különféle formájú és elnevezésű edényekből válogathat a boltok polcain. 

A tál használata előtt 

fontos !! a hideg vízben való 15-20 percig tartó áztatás.

Mindig hideg sütőbe tegye a római tálat, mert különben megrepedhet. A forró sütőből kivett edényt ne tegye hideg felületre, mindig konyharuhára vagy falapra helyezze. A tisztítást, súrolást csak sóval végezze, a mosószeres víz beleivódik a pólusokba. Ha hagyma vagy egyéb erős szagú lett a tál, töltse meg vízzel, öntsön bele 1 pohár ecetet és süsse a sütőben 1 órát. Ezután öntse ki a vizet és dörzsölje be sóval. Melegvizes öblítés után szárítsa ki. 
:idea::idea:


----------



## Mikihu (2011 Február 20)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg



Nokedli maradék

Készíthetünk belőle krumplis nokedlit. A krumplit megtisztítjuk, karikára
vágjuk, és zsiradékon egy pici víz és só hozzáadásával megfőzzük, majd zsírjára pirítjuk.Fakanállal egy kicsit megtörjük, teszünk bele pirospaprikát, esetleg fekete borsot, majd bele keverjük a maradék nokedlit.
Savanyusággal kínáljuk.

Kapros-juhtúrós nokedli.

A kaprot apróra összevágjuk, zsiradékon megfonnyasztjuk, sózzuk.Majd belekeverjük a maradék nokedlit / ilyenkor természetesen át is melegitjük/
Végül rászorjuk a juhtúrót. Ha valaki ezt nem szereti , tehéntúróval is kitűnő.

Törtkrumpli maradék.

Kroket

A maradék krumpli mennyiségétöl függően 1-2 tojást bele ütünk, liszttel összeállítjuk, kis rudakat formázunk belóle, amit lisztbe megforgatunk, majd
forró olajban kisütünk.Ehhez a változathoz akár még csokiöntetet is adhatunk.
De füszerezhetjük a masszát szerecsendióval, feketeborssal is, Ebben a változatban egy ujabb köretet kapunk.

Krumpli fasírt

A maradék tört krumpliba tojást teszünk / az arány ugyan az mint a rendes fasírtnál /, foghagymát, hagymát reszelünk bele, sózzuk, borsozzuk, tehetünk
bele apróra vágott petrezselymet is. A masszákból kis fasírtokat készítünk,amiket zsemlemorzsában megforgatunk, majd forró olajban kisütünk.

Végül ha normál, /húsból készült fasírt / nem fogy el, vagy esetleg csak fel akarom lelegíteni. Készítek egy pörkölt alapot, amelybe tejfelt keverek,
és ebbe forgatom bele a maradék, vagy kihült fasírtokat.


----------



## Mikihu (2011 Február 20)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg



Masszázsolajok házilag


Néhány házilag elkészíthető masszázsolaj-receptet szeretnénk megosztani Önökkel. Gondos tárolás mellett sokáig élvezhetik ezek jótékony hatását a lélekre, kedélyre, testre. Az illóolajokat karakterük szerint öt csoportba oszthatjuk: a virágillatúak, fűszeres illatúak, föld-erdő jellegűek, citrus jellegűek, és zöld illóolajok. Ezek és a vivőanyagként, oldásra használt növényi olajok keverékéből egyszerűen előállíthatók a testmasszázsra, vagy fürdőolajként használt masszázsolajok.
Mik lehetnek az oldóanyagként használt olajok?Ezek a növényi olajok arra hivatottak, hogy hígítsák a nagyon koncentrált formában kapható illóolajokat, és elősegítsék azok felszívódását a bőrbe. A leghatékonyabbak a kezeletlen, hidegen sajtolt növényi olajok, mint például a grépfrútmag-olaj, szezámolaj, napraforgóolaj, olívaolaj, mogyoróolaj, búzacsíra olaj.

Az illóolajak tárolása sötétbarna, vagy sötétkék üvegekben történjen, szorosan záródó, csavaros dugóval. Ne tároljuk őket műanyag flakonokban, mert szennyezetté válhatnak. Sötét, hűvös helyen tároljuk az üvegeket, vigyázzunk, hogy gyerekek ne érhessék el. 

Biztonsági előírások:Az illóolajok erősen koncentrált formában kaphatók, tehát vigyázzunk, hogy ne kerüljön a szembe. Ha bekerült, ne vízzel, hanem mandulaolajjal mossuk ki. Mindig hígított formában használjuk, soha ne töményen, és mindig csak a bőrre. A receptekben fellelhető adagolást kövessük, és ne emeljük az illóolajok arányát. Ne menjünk a napra a masszázsolajak használata után hat óráig akkor, ha a következő illóolajakat tartalmazó masszázsolajat használtuk: gyömbér, citrom, narancs, bergamot. 

Virágillatú masszázsolaj: a "Nyári eső"
6-8 kávéskanál grépfrútmag-olaj
6 csepp levendula illóolaj
2 csepp rózsaolaj
2 csepp jázminolaj
Jól keverjük össze az összetevőket, és melegítsük fel az olajat használat előtt

Fűszerillatú masszázsolaj: "Az élet fűszere"
10 kávéskanál olívaolaj
6 csepp gyömbér illóolaj
4 csepp jázmin illóolaj
2 csepp narancs illóolaj
Keverjük össze, és használat előtt melegítsük fel a masszázsolajat.

"A Kelet varázsa":
6-8 kávéskanál grépfrútmag-olaj
6 csepp szantálfa illóolaj
2 csepp mirha illóolaj
2 csepp jázmin illóolaj
Minden receptnél melegítsük fel az olajat használat előtt.

Föld-erdő jellegű masszázsolaj: "Erdei éjszakák"
10 kávéskanál grépfrútmag-olaj
5 csepp rózsafa illóolaj
2 csepp cédrusfa illóolaj
2 csepp kamilla illóolaj

Citrus jellegű masszázsolaj
10 kávéskanál grépfrútmag-olaj
6 csepp muskátli illóolaj
4 csepp koriander illóolaj
2 csepp rózsa illóolaj
1 csepp citromfű illóolaj

Zöld masszázsolaj: "Mentafriss olaj"
10 kávéskanál grépfrútmag-olaj
3 csepp eukaliptusz illóolaj
4 csepp rozmaring illóolaj
2 csepp borsmenta illóolaj

:9::9:


----------



## Mikihu (2011 Február 20)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg



Milyen ételekbe illenek a leggyakrabban használt fűszerek?

*
Ánizs (és a csillagánizs)
mártások, sütemények, pudingok,
gyümölcslevesek, édes rizsek,
keleten: főzelékek

Babér 
levesek, mártások, pácok, pástétomok,
savanyú és ecetes ételek,
(jól társítható petrezselyemmel és kakukkfűvel, húsoknál curryvel)

Barbecue 
levesek, mártások,
tokányok, vagdaltak, sültek

Bazsalikom 
levesek, saláták, pácok, mártások, sültek, vagdaltak,
paradicsomos, tök-, bab-, gomba- és halételek
(ha nincs, petrezselyemmel helyettesíthetjük)

Borecet 
saláták, húspácok

Boróka 
pácok, mártások, főzelékek,
sertés- és vadhúsok, rostonsültek, vadpástétomok,
káposztás ételek

Bors 
levesek, főzelékek, húsételek, mártások, saláták, öntetek, pácok

Borsfű (csombor) 
mártások, saláták, pácok, sült húsok,
bablevesek és -főzelékek,
krumplis, gombás és káposztás ételek,
(feketebors pótlására is használjuk)

Borsmenta 
gyümölcssaláták, húsok töltelékei

Cayenne bors 
mártások, sült húsok, rizsek, halételek,
sajtos és tojásételek

Chili 
pástétomok, tokányok,
tojás-, hús- és halételek

Curry 
mártások, húsok, halak,
tojásos, paradicsomos, rizses ételek

Citromfű 
mártások, főzelékek, töltelékek,
gyümölcslevesek, -saláták,
gomba-, szárnyas- és vadételek

Citromhéj 
húsos töltelékek, roston sült húsok és halak

Citromlé 
saláták, mártások, öntetek, gyümölcslevesek

Édeskömény 
saláták, főzelékek, főtt zöldségek, halételek, sütemények

Fahéj 
sütemények, gyümölcslevesek,
rizs- és tojásételek

Fekete üröm 
mártások,
liba- és sertéssültek,
káposzta- és gombaételek

Fokhagyma 
levesek, főzelékek, húsok, halak, saláták, mártások, öntetek, pácok

Gyömbér 
mártások, sütemények,
angolos húsok,
hús-, bab-, krumpli- és gyümölcslevesek

Izsóp 
pácok, pecsenyék,
burgonya-, zeller-, hal- és hússaláták

Kakukkfű 
levesek, saláták, mártások, húsok, halak, sültek, vagdaltak, belsőségekből készült ételek
(jól társítható petrezselyemmel és babérral)

Kapor 
mártások, saláták, főzelékek, főtt húsok, húsgombócok

Kapri 
mártások, saláták, körözettek, szendvicsek, vadak, halak
(mártásokban, salátákban gyakran társul szardellával, petrezselyemmel és olajbogyóval)

Koriander 
mártások, levesek, saláták, pácok, sültek, szárnyasok, káposztás ételek
(magja cukrozva az ánizst helyettesíti)

Kömény 
levesek, saláták, főzelékek, sültek, körözöttek,
káposztás, burgonyás, sajtos és túrós ételek

Kurkuma 
mártások,
ételek színezése

Lestyán 
levesek, főzelékek, pártétomok, mártások, saláták

Majoranna 
mártások, hústöltelékek, pástétomok, zöldséglevesek, omlettek,
halak, vadak, csirke- és marhahúsok, májételek,
tök-, bab-, paradicsom-, sajt- és burgonyás ételek

Mustár 
pácok, mártások, körözöttek

Olajbogyó 
mártások, saláták
(gyakran társul szardellával, petrezselyemmel és kaprival)

Pirospaprika 
mártások, saláták, húsok, körözöttek,
magyaros fogások

Petrezselyem 
levesek, mártások, főzelékek, saláták, szendvicsek,
sült és párolt húsok, halételek, tojásételek
(jól társítható babérral és kakukkfűvel; szükséghelyzetben bazsalikom pótlására is használjuk)

Rozmaring 
mártások, pástétomok, töltelékek,
szárnyasok, halak, vadak, bárány- és malacpecsenyék, zsírosabb sültek,
ecetes halak, gombás ételek,
olaszos és franciás fogások

Sáfrány 
húslevesek, mártások, tészták, sütemények, rizottók
(helyettesítője a sáfrányos szeklice)

Snidling (metélőhagyma) 
saláták, mártások, főtt zöldségek, szendvicsek, sültek, grillezett húsok,
burgonya-, bab-, borsó- és húslevesek,
tojásos, sajtos és túrós ételek,
sült krumpli

Szardella (vagy szardellapaszta) 
mártások, öntetek
(gyakran társul petrezselyemmel, kaprival, olajbogyóval)

Szegfűbors 
mártások, főzelékek, pácok, vagdaltak, főtt húsok és halak,
gyümölcsös ételek, édes sütemények

Szegfűszeg 
mártások, sütemények, gyümölcsös ételek, 
olasz területen: sült és párolt húsok

Szerecsendió (és a szerecsendióvirág) 
mártások, levesek, főzelékek, töltelékek, vagdaltak, húsgombócok, sajtos ételek 

Szurokfű (origano) 
levesek, töltelékek, pástétomok, mártások,
bab-, paradicsom, tök-, burgonya-, hal- és húsételek,
spagettik, pizzák

Tárkony 
levesek, mártások, saláták, raguk, tojásételek, csirketöltelékek,
bárány-, borjú-, szárnyas-, malac-, hal- és vadételek,
Erdélyben: savanyú ételek, zöldbab-, borsó- és krumplifőzelékek

Tárkonyecet 
saláták, mártások

Torma 
mártások,
főtt kolbászok, sonkák és marhahúsok kisérője
(erősen csípős íze száraz melegítéssel enyhíthető)

Turbolya 
levesek, tyúk- és báránysültek

Vanília 
mártások, sütemények, gyümölcsételek

Zeller 
mártások, saláták, főzelékek,
hús- és halételek,
tojásos és túrós ételek

Zsálya 
pástétomok, főtt tészták, hústöltelékek,
halételek, szárnyas- és vadhúsok, zsíros húsételek, májas ételek,
lágy sajtok


----------



## Mikihu (2011 Február 20)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg



érleg nélkül 

Forrás - Pelle Józsefné: Fõzõiskola 

Konyhai mértékegység Súlya körülbelül

1 csapott evõkanál liszt 1,5 dkg 
1 púpozott evõkanál liszt 2 dkg 
1 liter liszt 65 dkg 
1 csapott evõkanál zsemlemorzsa 1,2 dkg 
1 csapott evõkanál búzadara 1,5 dkg 
1 csapott evõkanál só 1,5 dkg 
1 csapott kávéskanál só 1 dkg 
1 késhegynyi só 0,5 dkg 
1 csapott evõkanál zsír, vagy vaj 2-3 dkg 
1 csapott evõkanál olaj 2 dkg 
1 diónyi zsír, vagy vaj 2 dkg 
1 tojásnyi zsír, vagy vaj 5-6 dkg 
1 csapott evõkanál cukor 1,5 dkg 
1 púpozott evõkanál cukor 2 dkg 
10-12 közepes burgonya 1 kg 
8-10 közepes alma 1 kg 
1 nagyobb fej káposzta,vagy kelkáposzta 1 kg 
1 kávéscsésze 2 dl 
1 vizespohár 2-2,5 dl 
1 borospohár 1-1,5 dl 
1 levesestányér 
a belsõ karimáig 2,5 dl 
1 késhátnyi vastagság kb. 3 mm


----------



## Mikihu (2011 Február 20)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg



Ültessünk fűszereket cserépbe 

Ültessünk cserépbe fűszereket, zöldséget, tegyük az erkélyre, vagy a konyha napfényes ablakába. 
Olyan helyre tegyük őket, ahol mindennap akaratlanul is rájuk nézünk, így a főzés során is kéznél vannak, és nem feledkezünk meg a locsolásukról. 


Cserépben nevelhetők például: majoranna, tárkony, levendula, bazsalikom, kakukkfű, zsálya, citromfű, menta, rozmaring, levélpetrezselyem, tépősaláta, paradicsom, paprika. 
A növényeket ültethetjük magról, vagy piacon beszerezhető palántákból is. A bevásárló központokban kapható fűszernövényekkel is próbálkozhatunk, de számítsunk rá, hogy azok nem lesznek nagyon hosszúéletűek. 

Ha ételeinket friss fűszernövényekkel ízesítjük, természetközelibb, friss ízeket kapunk, és illattal telik meg az étel. 
Egyes fűszernövények ételízesítő szerepük mellett más hasznos tulajdonságokkal is rendelkeznek, például a levendula illatával elrisztja a rovarokat, legyeket a konyhából, valamint a menta és a citromfű friss illatával együtt gond és fejfájás űző, levelűk forrázata ízletes, nyugtató gyógyteaként is fogyasztható. 
A majoranna is nyugtató hatású, a kakukkfű és a zsálya teája meghűlés, köhögés esetén jól bevált háziszer, a rozmaring vérkeringést serkentő hatású, de terhesség esetén nem ajánlott túlzott mértékű fogyasztása. A petrezselyem levele, elrágcsálva friss leheletet ad.


----------



## Mikihu (2011 Február 20)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg



Vitaminok


1 - A vitamin

Zöld zöldségek, tojássárga, tejtermékek, sárga gyümölcsök, stb. Gyulladáscsökkentő, hat a bőrre, a látásra és a sejtfalakra. 





2 - C vitamin

Citrusfélék, eper, kivi, paprikafélék, petrezselyem, stb. Gyulladáscsökkentő és stimuláló hatású. 





3 - B1 vitamin

Barna rizs, élesztő, tojássárgája, stb. Segíti az idegrendszer egyensúlyát és enyhíti az izomgörcsöket. 





4 - B2 vitamin

Tejtermékek, mandula, dió, stb. Fogyókúra utáni fáradtság esetén. 





5 - B6 vitamin

Teljes kiőrlésű gabonák, tojássárga, káposzta, szója, stb. Anti-depresszáns, segíti a protein-felszívódást és a zsírsav-hasznosítást. 





6 - D vitamin

Máj, vaj, olajos hal, stb. Hatásos a fáradtság és a görcshajlam ellen. Alapvető fontosságú a kalcium felvételéhez. 





7 - E vitamin

Kenyér és teljes kiőrlésű gabonafélék, hidegen sajtolt olajok, stb. Hatással van a termékenységre és lassítja az öregedést. 














:8:


----------



## Mikihu (2011 Február 20)

Üdv !!
remélem hasznosak................


----------



## Audrey13 (2011 Február 20)

2


----------



## Audrey13 (2011 Február 20)

végre 20


----------



## Audrey13 (2011 Február 20)

20


----------



## sissy91 (2011 Február 20)

syasztok


----------



## sissy91 (2011 Február 20)

tapolca


----------



## sissy91 (2011 Február 20)

hogy vagytok


----------



## sissy91 (2011 Február 20)

Mindannyiunknak át kell lépnünk a múlton és tovább menni a jövőbe. És, ha szerencsések vagyunk, lesz valaki, aki segít. Született feleségek


----------



## sissy91 (2011 Február 20)

Nincs olyan, hogy rossz ötlet; csak rosszul végrehajtott. Vámpírnaplók


----------



## sissy91 (2011 Február 20)

Ha tudsz fájdalmat érezni, tudsz szeretni. Vámpírnaplók


----------



## sissy91 (2011 Február 20)

Két dolgot láttunk egy emberben: amit látni akarunk, és amit ő megmutat. Dexter


----------



## sissy91 (2011 Február 20)

Megszakadhat-e a szív, ami már nem dobog? A halott menyasszony


----------



## sissy91 (2011 Február 20)

A test erős marad, ha a szív küldetést kapott. Hősök


----------



## sissy91 (2011 Február 20)

A zene és a szerelem boldoggá tesznek. Az utolsó dal


----------



## sissy91 (2011 Február 20)

karácsony üzenete a gyermekek lelkében ölt testet. Ők még nem félnek, nem kételkednek, nem ábrándította ki őket a felnőttek világa. Karácsonyi kutyabalhé


----------



## sissy91 (2011 Február 20)

Mindenki döntse el maga, hogy mennyi bűnnel tud együtt élni. Boardwalk Empire


----------



## sissy91 (2011 Február 20)

remélem teccenek az idézetek


----------



## sissy91 (2011 Február 20)

Két fél csak akkor lehet egész, ha önmagukban is teljesek. Narancsvidék


----------



## sissy91 (2011 Február 20)

Néha reménytelen az életünk, mi mégis kitartunk, és felcsillan a remény. Csodaországban


----------



## sissy91 (2011 Február 20)

Nem hiszek a véletlenekben. Az események mögött - bárhogy fordulnak is - mindig van egy terv. A szupercsapat


----------



## Maja1 (2011 Február 20)

Hali mindenkine


----------



## sissy91 (2011 Február 20)

Az életben nincsenek titkok. Csak olyan igazságok, amik a felszín alatt rejtőznek. Dexter


----------



## sissy91 (2011 Február 20)

- Jó dolgokra kell gondolni, azok a magasba emelnek.
- Én csak szörnyű dolgokra gondolok!
- Azok visszahúznak a földre! Pán Péter


----------



## sissy91 (2011 Február 20)

mindjár meg van a 20. hozzászolás


----------



## sissy91 (2011 Február 20)

és végre itt a 20. is


----------



## Komlancz (2011 Február 20)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


 
Még új vagyok. Mit kell tennem?


----------



## Komlancz (2011 Február 20)

nekem még 19 kell.


----------



## Komlancz (2011 Február 20)

sissy91 írta:


> Nem hiszek a véletlenekben. Az események mögött - bárhogy fordulnak is - mindig van egy terv. A szupercsapat


 

Remélhetőleg.


----------



## inni (2011 Február 20)

Bátyám Budán bárányt beheget.


----------



## Komlancz (2011 Február 20)

Üdvözlet mindenkinek.


----------



## inni (2011 Február 20)

Nóra naponta naplementét nézeget.


----------



## inni (2011 Február 20)

Edit erdélyi erdöben epret eszik.


----------



## inni (2011 Február 20)

Tata tèsztát tartogat télire.)


----------



## inni (2011 Február 20)

Monika ma mamának micimackos mesét mond.


----------



## inni (2011 Február 20)

Èjszaka énekre ébred Èvi.


----------



## inni (2011 Február 20)

Oszi otthon onbol origamit olvaszt.


----------



## inni (2011 Február 20)

Gyárfás Gyuszi gyors gyalogturán gyurmábol gyikot gyurogat.


----------



## inni (2011 Február 20)

Ödön Özséb örömteli ökologiai ötletet ösztönöz.


----------



## inni (2011 Február 20)

Velencében Vera virágárust vár.


----------



## inni (2011 Február 20)

Rigora Ráro roppant remekül reagál.


----------



## inni (2011 Február 20)

Hajnalka hajnalba hattyut hajtogat .


----------



## inni (2011 Február 20)

Kelemen Kristof kèk követ kalapál.


----------



## inni (2011 Február 20)

Hideg havas hengert hajt heti hétszer Hegedus Hilda.


----------



## inni (2011 Február 20)

Csengos csacsi csaloka csodara csabit.


----------



## inni (2011 Február 20)

bal-bél


----------



## inni (2011 Február 20)

lakk-sakk


----------



## inni (2011 Február 20)

Csiga csoszogva, csoka csipegetve csalja Csilla csillagos csibéjét.


----------



## inni (2011 Február 20)

bunda-banda


----------



## ferretz (2011 Február 20)

sziasztok!


----------



## kovacstibor1 (2011 Február 20)

üdv


----------



## kovacstibor1 (2011 Február 20)

huhh


----------



## kovacstibor1 (2011 Február 20)

halli


----------



## kovacstibor1 (2011 Február 20)

ahoj


----------



## kovacstibor1 (2011 Február 20)

szép napot!


----------



## kovacstibor1 (2011 Február 20)

Sok jót!


----------



## kovacstibor1 (2011 Február 20)

Még több jót!


----------



## kovacstibor1 (2011 Február 20)

jó kis oldal ez


----------



## kovacstibor1 (2011 Február 20)

jó étvágyat mindenkinek!


----------



## kovacstibor1 (2011 Február 20)

Üdvözlet mindenkinek.


----------



## kovacstibor1 (2011 Február 20)

ez a 11.üzi


----------



## kovacstibor1 (2011 Február 20)

és itt a 12.


----------



## kovacstibor1 (2011 Február 20)

Kellemes délutánt!


----------



## kovacstibor1 (2011 Február 20)

itt a 14.üzim


----------



## kovacstibor1 (2011 Február 20)

és a 15.


----------



## prazotom (2011 Február 20)

Sziasztok!
1


----------



## prazotom (2011 Február 20)

Üzengetek, mint állat!
2


----------



## prazotom (2011 Február 20)

Három a magyar igazság!
3


----------



## prazotom (2011 Február 20)

Egy, kettő, három, négy,

Te kis nyuszi hová mégy?

Nem megyek én messzire,

Csak a világ végire.

Ott sem leszek sokáig,

Csak tizenkét óráig.


----------



## prazotom (2011 Február 20)

Öt - érik a tök,
5


----------



## prazotom (2011 Február 20)

Hat - hasad a pad,
6


----------



## prazotom (2011 Február 20)

Hét - virágzik a rét,
7


----------



## prazotom (2011 Február 20)

Nyolc - üres a polc,
8


----------



## prazotom (2011 Február 20)

Kilenc - kis Ferenc,
9


----------



## prazotom (2011 Február 20)

Tíz, tíz - tiszta víz,
10


----------



## prazotom (2011 Február 20)

Ha nem tiszta vidd vissza,

A kis csacsi megissza.
11


----------



## prazotom (2011 Február 20)

Kertben jártam

Kertben jártam,

Madarat láttam,

Hányat láttam,

Mond meg te!

12


----------



## prazotom (2011 Február 20)

Gyümölcs vagyok, édes vagyok,
ha megértem, piros vagyok.
Télen elrejt jól a kamra,
Mi is volnék, ha nem…?


----------



## prazotom (2011 Február 20)

Alma
14


----------



## prazotom (2011 Február 20)

Kis koromban nyersen esznek, ízét adom a levesnek. Barátom a petrezselyem, egy csomóba kötik velem.

Mi az?


----------



## prazotom (2011 Február 20)

répa


----------



## inni (2011 Február 20)

*gazella*


----------



## prazotom (2011 Február 20)

Mikor fekszel, ő akkor kél.
Egyszer egész, máskor csak fél.
Nincsen tüze, mégis lámpás,
A vándornak szinte áldás.


----------



## prazotom (2011 Február 20)

Hold


----------



## prazotom (2011 Február 20)

Úton megyen, nem poroz,
Vízen megyen, nem csobog,
Nádon megyen, nem suhog,
Sáson megyen, nem susog,
Esõ éri, nem ázik,
Ha fagy éri, nem


----------



## prazotom (2011 Február 20)

Szép napot mindenkinek!


----------



## TLoF (2011 Február 20)

Este egy leves , 
feneked nem kerek
de begyed kesereg!


----------



## oil (2011 Február 20)

Üdv Mindenkinek


----------



## topyjo (2011 Február 20)

13


----------



## topyjo (2011 Február 20)

14


----------



## wendy91 (2011 Február 20)

:d


----------



## Rya1989 (2011 Február 20)

5648439321569


----------



## Rya1989 (2011 Február 20)

1


----------



## Rya1989 (2011 Február 20)

2


----------



## Rya1989 (2011 Február 20)

3


----------



## Rya1989 (2011 Február 20)

4


----------



## Rya1989 (2011 Február 20)

5


----------



## Rya1989 (2011 Február 20)

6


----------



## Rya1989 (2011 Február 20)

7


----------



## Rya1989 (2011 Február 20)

8


----------



## Rya1989 (2011 Február 20)

9


----------



## Rya1989 (2011 Február 20)

10


----------



## Rya1989 (2011 Február 20)

*11*


----------



## Rya1989 (2011 Február 20)

12


----------



## Rya1989 (2011 Február 20)

_13_


----------



## Rya1989 (2011 Február 20)

14


----------



## Rya1989 (2011 Február 20)

15


----------



## Rya1989 (2011 Február 20)

16


----------



## Rya1989 (2011 Február 20)

17


----------



## Rya1989 (2011 Február 20)

*18*


----------



## Rya1989 (2011 Február 20)

19


----------



## Rya1989 (2011 Február 20)

20


----------



## Rya1989 (2011 Február 20)

kész


----------



## Rya1989 (2011 Február 20)

és holnap letelik a 48 óra


----------



## piciszandra (2011 Február 20)

Haliho


----------



## piciszandra (2011 Február 20)

Haliho 2


----------



## piciszandra (2011 Február 20)

Haliho 3


----------



## piciszandra (2011 Február 20)

Haliho 4


----------



## wertyss (2011 Február 20)

*22*

Már 22 hozzászólásom van mégsem enged letölteni semmit! :S


----------



## Verus1900 (2011 Február 20)

Üdvözlet Regensburgból!


----------



## Verus1900 (2011 Február 20)

Nekem is ugyanez a problémám!


----------



## hajduné valika (2011 Február 20)

szió


----------



## hajduné valika (2011 Február 20)

Letelt a két napod?


----------



## hajduné valika (2011 Február 20)

Én már harmadjára regisztrálok


----------



## hajduné valika (2011 Február 20)

ne küldtek aktiváló kódot.


----------



## hajduné valika (2011 Február 20)

bocsika nem


----------



## hajduné valika (2011 Február 20)

úgyhogy talán már jó lesz


----------



## hsedit (2011 Február 20)

Sziasztok, jó estét mindenkinek


----------



## piros55 (2011 Február 21)

*Jó reggelt !*


----------



## cruela (2011 Február 21)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Maki001 (2011 Február 21)

köszi


----------



## Maki001 (2011 Február 21)

fffffffffffffsíííííííí


----------



## Maki001 (2011 Február 21)

verveeeeeev


----------



## Maki001 (2011 Február 21)

fwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## Maki001 (2011 Február 21)

fwf


----------



## Maki001 (2011 Február 21)

ffrhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Maki001 (2011 Február 21)

ffreffffffc


----------



## Maki001 (2011 Február 21)

grhhztrvvtr


----------



## Maki001 (2011 Február 21)

frrrrrhhhhhhhhgfds


----------



## Maki001 (2011 Február 21)

f4rrffff44443wjjuz


----------



## Maki001 (2011 Február 21)

rrrrhhhhhzrb


----------



## Maki001 (2011 Február 21)

h6666trbvdx


----------



## Maki001 (2011 Február 21)

rfthhuk


----------



## Maki001 (2011 Február 21)

heeeergvd


----------



## Maki001 (2011 Február 21)

mmmjjj ,-


----------



## Maki001 (2011 Február 21)

kzuuuukgg


----------



## Manoo88 (2011 Február 21)

Üdvözlök mindenkit!


----------



## Maki001 (2011 Február 21)

,,,nbv jjjjjjjm


----------



## ditu01 (2011 Február 21)

Elvesztettem a fonalat!


----------



## Maki001 (2011 Február 21)

,kjv, kj..kj


----------



## Maki001 (2011 Február 21)

xDDDDDDDD


----------



## Manoo88 (2011 Február 21)

?????????


----------



## Maki001 (2011 Február 21)

kpg ho ct


----------



## ditu01 (2011 Február 21)

13.


----------



## ditu01 (2011 Február 21)

Mellitta egy Istennő vagy!


----------



## ditu01 (2011 Február 21)

Ez egy igazán remek oldal


----------



## ditu01 (2011 Február 21)

Véleményem szerint nagyon sokan hálásak neked!!!!


----------



## ditu01 (2011 Február 21)

Rettenetesen hálásak


----------



## Kodeira (2011 Február 21)

Így van, így van! kiss


----------



## ditu01 (2011 Február 21)

Többek


----------



## ditu01 (2011 Február 21)

között


----------



## ditu01 (2011 Február 21)

én


----------



## ditu01 (2011 Február 21)

magam is!!!!!!!!!!!
Üdvözlet


----------



## Kodeira (2011 Február 21)

Én


----------



## Kodeira (2011 Február 21)

még


----------



## Kodeira (2011 Február 21)

csak


----------



## Kodeira (2011 Február 21)

most


----------



## Kodeira (2011 Február 21)

szeretném


----------



## Kodeira (2011 Február 21)

kifejezni


----------



## Kodeira (2011 Február 21)

a hálámat


----------



## Kodeira (2011 Február 21)

sok-


----------



## Kodeira (2011 Február 21)

sok


----------



## Kodeira (2011 Február 21)

kiss-val!


----------



## Kodeira (2011 Február 21)

Jajj, a neveletlen mindenemet... Sziasztok!


----------



## Bagocy (2011 Február 21)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Bagocy (2011 Február 21)

20-szor


----------



## Bagocy (2011 Február 21)

kell hozzászólnom valamihez?


----------



## Bagocy (2011 Február 21)

a


----------



## Bagocy (2011 Február 21)

egy


----------



## Bagocy (2011 Február 21)

kettő


----------



## Bagocy (2011 Február 21)

kék


----------



## Bagocy (2011 Február 21)

asztal


----------



## Bagocy (2011 Február 21)

jó


----------



## Bagocy (2011 Február 21)

rossz


----------



## Bagocy (2011 Február 21)

egész


----------



## Bagocy (2011 Február 21)

fél


----------



## Bagocy (2011 Február 21)

só


----------



## Bagocy (2011 Február 21)

bors


----------



## Bagocy (2011 Február 21)

lassan meglesz


----------



## Bagocy (2011 Február 21)

5


----------



## Bagocy (2011 Február 21)

4


----------



## Bagocy (2011 Február 21)

3


----------



## Bagocy (2011 Február 21)

2


----------



## Bagocy (2011 Február 21)

1


----------



## szabodev (2011 Február 21)

Üdv


----------



## Bagocy (2011 Február 21)

kész,ha jól számoltam


----------



## szabodev (2011 Február 21)

2 asd


----------



## szabodev (2011 Február 21)

3 asdf


----------



## szabodev (2011 Február 21)

4 asdf


----------



## szabodev (2011 Február 21)

6 asdf


----------



## szabodev (2011 Február 21)

:444: 7sad


----------



## szabodev (2011 Február 21)

8 agsdg


----------



## szabodev (2011 Február 21)

10 sdfastzhaa


----------



## szabodev (2011 Február 21)

11 fsdag


----------



## szabodev (2011 Február 21)

12 asdf


----------



## szabodev (2011 Február 21)

13 ez egy baromság!!!


----------



## szabodev (2011 Február 21)

14 asfasdfasdfasdfsdafdfafsafasdfasdfasdfsadf


----------



## szabodev (2011 Február 21)

15 dfsag


----------



## szabodev (2011 Február 21)

16 asrtg


----------



## szabodev (2011 Február 21)

17 asdfsadfsadfsad


----------



## szabodev (2011 Február 21)

asdfaf


----------



## szabodev (2011 Február 21)

asdgg


----------



## szabodev (2011 Február 21)

sdaf


----------



## szabodev (2011 Február 21)

asdfsdaf


----------



## Armed (2011 Február 21)

*Armed*

Üdvözlök mindenkit ! Nem tudom miről irjak igy hirtelen.


----------



## szabodev (2011 Február 21)

anyátokkal szórakozzatok


----------



## szabodev (2011 Február 21)

asdfsadf


----------



## szabodev (2011 Február 21)

qwerweqr


----------



## Armed (2011 Február 21)

*Armed*

Üdvözlök mindenkit ! Nem tudom miről irjak igy hirtelen.


----------



## szabodev (2011 Február 21)

wertzsadfh


----------



## szabodev (2011 Február 21)

weqrtsdfhwq


----------



## szabodev (2011 Február 21)

safgqaaergrwetwer


----------



## szabodev (2011 Február 21)

hát ez nem igaz


----------



## Armed (2011 Február 21)

Üdvözlök mindenkit ! Nem tudom miről irjak igy hirtelen.


----------



## szabodev (2011 Február 21)

tököm tele


----------



## szabodev (2011 Február 21)

mit szórakoztok velem?


----------



## szabodev (2011 Február 21)

asdfdasf


----------



## szabodev (2011 Február 21)

asdfsadfsadfsadfsadf!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Armed (2011 Február 21)

Üdvözlök mindenkit ! Nem tudom miről irjak igy hirtelen.


----------



## szabodev (2011 Február 21)

asdfsdasdfasdf:!:


----------



## szabodev (2011 Február 21)

gfdgsdfgdfgsdfgwezer


----------



## szabodev (2011 Február 21)

sghsdhdfhsdfhdfhs


----------



## Armed (2011 Február 21)

Üdvözlök mindenkit ! Nem tudom miről irjak igy hirtelen.


----------



## szabodev (2011 Február 21)

sdfasdfsdafsdfasfdssdf:cici:


----------



## Armed (2011 Február 21)

Üdvözlök mindenkit ! Nem tudom miről irjak igy hirtelen.


----------



## szabodev (2011 Február 21)

sdfasdfasdfasdfsdfdfsdsfsdf


----------



## Armed (2011 Február 21)

Üdvözlök mindenkit ! Nem tudom miről irjak igy hirtelen.


----------



## Armed (2011 Február 21)

Üdvözlök mindenkit ! Nem tudom miről irjak igy hirtelen.


----------



## Armed (2011 Február 21)

Üdvözlök mindenkit ! Nem tudom miről irjak igy hirtelen.


----------



## Armed (2011 Február 21)

Üdvözlök mindenkit ! Nem tudom miről irjak igy hirtelen.


----------



## Armed (2011 Február 21)

Üdvözlök mindenkit ! Nem tudom miről irjak igy hirtelen.


----------



## Armed (2011 Február 21)

Üdvözlök mindenkit ! Nem tudom miről irjak igy hirtelen.


----------



## Armed (2011 Február 21)

Üdvözlök mindenkit ! Nem tudom miről irjak igy hirtelen.


----------



## Armed (2011 Február 21)

Üdvözlök mindenkit ! Nem tudom miről irjak igy hirtelen.


----------



## Armed (2011 Február 21)

Üdvözlök mindenkit ! Nem tudom miről irjak igy hirtelen.


----------



## Armed (2011 Február 21)

Üdvözlök mindenkit ! Nem tudom miről irjak igy hirtelen.


----------



## Armed (2011 Február 21)

Üdvözlök mindenkit ! Nem tudom miről irjak igy hirtelen.


----------



## Armed (2011 Február 21)

Üdvözlök mindenkit ! Nem tudom miről irjak igy hirtelen.


----------



## Armed (2011 Február 21)

*Armed*

Üdvözlök mindenkit ! Nem tudom miről irjak igy hirtelen.


----------



## Armed (2011 Február 21)

Üdvözlök mindenkit ! Nem tudom miről irjak igy hirtelen.


----------



## Armed (2011 Február 21)

Sziasztok


----------



## Armed (2011 Február 21)

Sziasztok


----------



## Armed (2011 Február 21)

Sziasztok


----------



## Armed (2011 Február 21)

Üdvözlök mindenkit ! Nem tudom miről irjak igy hirtelen.


----------



## Armed (2011 Február 21)

Üdvözlök mindenkit ! Nem tudom miről irjak igy hirtelen.


----------



## Armed (2011 Február 21)

Üdvözlök mindenkit ! Nem tudom miről irjak igy hirtelen.


----------



## Armed (2011 Február 21)

Üdvözlök mindenkit ! Nem tudom miről irjak igy hirtelen.


----------



## boszi117 (2011 Február 21)

1


----------



## Armed (2011 Február 21)

Üdvözlök mindenkit !


----------



## Armed (2011 Február 21)

Üdvözlök mindenkit !


----------



## boszi117 (2011 Február 21)

2


----------



## Armed (2011 Február 21)

Már elfelejtettem


----------



## Armed (2011 Február 21)

Üdvözlök mindenkit !


----------



## boszi117 (2011 Február 21)

3


----------



## Armed (2011 Február 21)

Üdvözlök mindenkit !


----------



## boszi117 (2011 Február 21)

szép napot mindenkinek! 4


----------



## Armed (2011 Február 21)

Üdvözlök mindenkit !


----------



## boszi117 (2011 Február 21)

5


----------



## boszi117 (2011 Február 21)

6


----------



## boszi117 (2011 Február 21)

7


----------



## boszi117 (2011 Február 21)

8


----------



## boszi117 (2011 Február 21)

9


----------



## boszi117 (2011 Február 21)

és félidő  10


----------



## boszi117 (2011 Február 21)

11


----------



## boszi117 (2011 Február 21)

12


----------



## boszi117 (2011 Február 21)

13


----------



## boszi117 (2011 Február 21)

14


----------



## boszi117 (2011 Február 21)

15


----------



## boszi117 (2011 Február 21)

16


----------



## boszi117 (2011 Február 21)

17


----------



## boszi117 (2011 Február 21)

18


----------



## Armed (2011 Február 21)

Üdvözlök mindenkit !


----------



## boszi117 (2011 Február 21)

19


----------



## boszi117 (2011 Február 21)

20 vége


----------



## boszi117 (2011 Február 21)

20


----------



## Armed (2011 Február 21)

Üdvözlök mindenkit ! Nem tudom miről irjak igy hirtelen.


----------



## Armed (2011 Február 21)

Üdvözlök mindenkit ! Nem tudom miről irjak igy hirtelen.


----------



## Armed (2011 Február 21)

Üdvözlök mindenkit !


----------



## Armed (2011 Február 21)

Honan tudhatnam menyi uzenetre van meg szugségem?


----------



## Armed (2011 Február 21)

sziasztok


----------



## adriipw (2011 Február 21)

Sziasztok.


----------



## adriipw (2011 Február 21)




----------



## adriipw (2011 Február 21)




----------



## adriipw (2011 Február 21)

:d


----------



## adriipw (2011 Február 21)

...


----------



## adriipw (2011 Február 21)

.


----------



## adriipw (2011 Február 21)

..


----------



## adriipw (2011 Február 21)




----------



## adriipw (2011 Február 21)

...


----------



## adriipw (2011 Február 21)




----------



## luky78ll (2011 Február 21)

Köszi, Melitta!


----------



## luky78ll (2011 Február 21)




----------



## luky78ll (2011 Február 21)

Üdvözlett Kaposvaról


----------



## luky78ll (2011 Február 21)

I Like e-books


----------



## luky78ll (2011 Február 21)

A pedagógusainkra nehezedő növekvő követelmények és terhek sokszor heroikus erőfeszítést követelnek.


----------



## luky78ll (2011 Február 21)

"Csak hasonlók társaságában nem állunk egyedül."


----------



## luky78ll (2011 Február 21)

A kitűnő barát együtt szalad az emberrel a rendőrség elől, és azt rikoltozza, hogy "Hű, ez meleg helyzet volt."


----------



## adry7 (2011 Február 21)

Sziasztok mindenki!


----------



## luky78ll (2011 Február 21)

"Az unalom két ember között nem a hosszan tartó fizikai együttlétből fakad. A távolságból ered, a lelki-szellemi távolságból."


----------



## nazsi01 (2011 Február 21)

helló


----------



## luky78ll (2011 Február 21)

"Mindig az a vesztes, aki megsértődik."


----------



## luky78ll (2011 Február 21)

hello


----------



## luky78ll (2011 Február 21)

szia szevasz


----------



## luky78ll (2011 Február 21)

"Tartsd magad távol az ellenségtől és őrizkedj azok barátaitól!"


----------



## luky78ll (2011 Február 21)

"Vágyunk az otthonosság érzetére, ahol mindenkinek joga, hogy sérelmeit és álmait, véleményét elmondhassa, s ugyanakkor kötelessége, hogy a másikat meghallgassa"


----------



## luky78ll (2011 Február 21)

"A lehetőségek ajtaja gyakran olyan hirtelen tárul ki és zárul be újra, mint a valódi ajtók viharos időben. Készen kell állnunk, hogy belépjünk, amint alkalom kínálkozik."


----------



## luky78ll (2011 Február 21)

"Minden idők legnagyobb felfedezése, hogy az ember meg tudja változtatni a jövőjét pusztán azáltal, hogy megváltoztatja a hozzáállását."


----------



## luky78ll (2011 Február 21)

"Nem elég a tétlen jóság. Olyan sok a jóindulatú ember, aki sohasem ér el semmit."


----------



## luky78ll (2011 Február 21)

"Ne vádold a világot!
Keress megoldást!"


----------



## luky78ll (2011 Február 21)

"Senki sem köteles az őrületbe beleőrülni."


----------



## luky78ll (2011 Február 21)

"Menj tovább. Akkor is, ha már nem vagy biztos magadban, menj tovább: Isten szándékai kifürkészhetetlenek, és az út sokszor csak akkor rajzolódik ki előttünk, amikor elindulunk."


----------



## luky78ll (2011 Február 21)

"A test erős marad, ha a szív küldetést kapott."


----------



## luky78ll (2011 Február 21)

"Hol halálra ítélt egóm hatalmában élek, hol határtalan szellemem szabadságában."


----------



## adriipw (2011 Február 21)

:d


----------



## adriipw (2011 Február 21)




----------



## adriipw (2011 Február 21)

Others who broke my heart they were like northern stars pointing me on my way into your loving arms...


----------



## topyjo (2011 Február 21)

14


----------



## adriipw (2011 Február 21)




----------



## topyjo (2011 Február 21)

Elszúrtam, ez már a 16.


----------



## adriipw (2011 Február 21)

d(-.-)b


----------



## adriipw (2011 Február 21)

nekem is 16


----------



## topyjo (2011 Február 21)

17


----------



## adriipw (2011 Február 21)

...


----------



## adriipw (2011 Február 21)

már csak 3


----------



## Euthymia (2011 Február 21)

Sziasztok


----------



## topyjo (2011 Február 21)

18 Nekem elég lassan töltődik be az oldal.


----------



## topyjo (2011 Február 21)

Még kettő!!


----------



## adriipw (2011 Február 21)

utsó előtti


----------



## topyjo (2011 Február 21)

már csak egy!


----------



## adriipw (2011 Február 21)

éééés 20!  köszi a lehetőséget


----------



## Morphea87 (2011 Február 21)

1


----------



## topyjo (2011 Február 21)

Hát megvan, remélem most már megy a letöltés.


----------



## Morphea87 (2011 Február 21)

2


----------



## Morphea87 (2011 Február 21)

3


----------



## Morphea87 (2011 Február 21)

4


----------



## adriipw (2011 Február 21)




----------



## Morphea87 (2011 Február 21)

5


----------



## vicika (2011 Február 21)

*Bemutatkozás*

Sziasztok! Én most regisztráltam,a hobbim a csipke terítők horgolása.
Az oldalt még nem ismerem,sem a kép feltöltést sem,most ismerkedem.


----------



## Morphea87 (2011 Február 21)

6


----------



## Morphea87 (2011 Február 21)

7


----------



## Morphea87 (2011 Február 21)

8


----------



## Morphea87 (2011 Február 21)

9


----------



## emmerich1983 (2011 Február 21)

üdvözlöm az oldalt


----------



## emmerich1983 (2011 Február 21)

ma szép napom volt


----------



## Morphea87 (2011 Február 21)

10


----------



## Morphea87 (2011 Február 21)

11


----------



## adriipw (2011 Február 21)

még mindig nem enged tölteni


----------



## emmerich1983 (2011 Február 21)

sziasztok


----------



## emmerich1983 (2011 Február 21)

mi újság van


----------



## emmerich1983 (2011 Február 21)

hogy vagytok


----------



## emmerich1983 (2011 Február 21)

a kárpátia jó zene


----------



## emmerich1983 (2011 Február 21)

ma 7 órakor filmet nézek


----------



## Morphea87 (2011 Február 21)

12


----------



## Morphea87 (2011 Február 21)

13


----------



## emmerich1983 (2011 Február 21)

holnap itthon leszek


----------



## Morphea87 (2011 Február 21)

14


----------



## emmerich1983 (2011 Február 21)

csütörtökön dolgozni megyek


----------



## Morphea87 (2011 Február 21)

15


----------



## Morphea87 (2011 Február 21)

16


----------



## Morphea87 (2011 Február 21)

17


----------



## Morphea87 (2011 Február 21)

18


----------



## Morphea87 (2011 Február 21)

19


----------



## Morphea87 (2011 Február 21)

20


----------



## Morphea87 (2011 Február 21)

na remélem most már elég lesz...


----------



## molzsolti (2011 Február 21)

*hi*


----------



## tuttone (2011 Február 21)

végre


----------



## tuttone (2011 Február 21)

valahol


----------



## tuttone (2011 Február 21)

valaki


----------



## tuttone (2011 Február 21)

valakinek


----------



## tuttone (2011 Február 21)

valamit


----------



## tuttone (2011 Február 21)

valamiért


----------



## tuttone (2011 Február 21)

segít


----------



## tuttone (2011 Február 21)

de


----------



## tuttone (2011 Február 21)

még


----------



## tuttone (2011 Február 21)

újabb


----------



## tuttone (2011 Február 21)

tíz


----------



## tuttone (2011 Február 21)

üzenetet


----------



## Exom (2011 Február 21)

üzi


----------



## tuttone (2011 Február 21)

kell


----------



## tuttone (2011 Február 21)

kell


----------



## tuttone (2011 Február 21)

idekínlódjak


----------



## tuttone (2011 Február 21)

de talán


----------



## tuttone (2011 Február 21)

már kész


----------



## vicika (2011 Február 21)

szép estét mindenkinek! csipke horgolóknak,milyen minta a kedvenc?
nekem az ananászos.


----------



## vicika (2011 Február 21)

*Sapka*

Nekem van mintám,de csak pár nap múlva tudok küldeni,
mivel még nem tudok képet fölrakni.


----------



## tcsabai (2011 Február 21)

Lehet, hogy valamit nem jól csináltam, elküldtem több mint választ, de nem jutottam tovább.


----------



## tcsabai (2011 Február 21)

Az előbb kimaradt a 20 - szóval több mint 20 választ...


----------



## tcsabai (2011 Február 21)

"Ezt a fejet sem formálta saját képére az Isten"


----------



## tcsabai (2011 Február 21)

"ezt a fejet a tegnap emléke és a ma kétségei gyötrik"


----------



## tcsabai (2011 Február 21)

"ebben a fejben forradalmak magvai csíráznak"


----------



## tcsabai (2011 Február 21)

"Csoszog, csoszog az ősz szerelmi postás"


----------



## tcsabai (2011 Február 21)

"a címzett meghervadt már, mire odaér"


----------



## tcsabai (2011 Február 21)

" a szoba dohszagú, az ágy poloskás,
de akkor is szép regény ez azért."


----------



## tcsabai (2011 Február 21)

"Egy hímzett zsebkendő volt akkoron az e-mail."


----------



## tcsabai (2011 Február 21)

"eg imakönyvben őrzött csókemlék-virág"


----------



## tcsabai (2011 Február 21)

"az ajk volt csalfa, mely hitetve ígér"


----------



## tcsabai (2011 Február 21)

"míg ma, ki épp hogy benn van, máris csúcsra hág."


----------



## tcsabai (2011 Február 21)

Még akkor sem lehelték Nokiába...
nem béemvén süvített még a széptevő


----------



## tcsabai (2011 Február 21)

volt, hogy a lány sokáig várt hiába...
Be más volt akkor, más a térerő!


----------



## tcsabai (2011 Február 21)

Akkor volt igazán titkos sugárzás,
s az illatos levélen könnypaca -


----------



## tcsabai (2011 Február 21)

s életveszély egy férj, ha kocakártyás,
és gyorsan veszt s túl korán jön haza.


----------



## tcsabai (2011 Február 21)

A parti füzest bíborolja az alkony.
Ott napernyő, itt beige mider piheg...
hiába játszódott le már vagy négytucatszor,
szerettem én, pajtás, mindegyiket!


----------



## wendy91 (2011 Február 21)

*:d*

Xd


----------



## wendy91 (2011 Február 21)

*ss*

ss


----------



## wendy91 (2011 Február 21)

**

"Ami fél, azt el ne fogadd, 
Egészet akarj, és egészet adj!"


----------



## wendy91 (2011 Február 21)

*xo*

xoxo


----------



## wendy91 (2011 Február 21)

*.*

​ "Holnappal ne törődj, messze ne álmodozz, 
Légy víg, légy te okos, míg lehet, élj és örülj. 
Míg szólunk, az idő hirtelen elrepül, 
Mint a nyíl s zuhogó patak."


----------



## wendy91 (2011 Február 21)

*...*

​ "Ne csüggedj, 
hisz ifjú vagy, 
S minden elérhető, 
Ha van benned 
bátorság, 
Remény, s szeretni 
erő...


----------



## wendy91 (2011 Február 21)

**

"Jól csak a szívével lát az ember, 
ami igazán lényeges 
az a szemnek láthatatlan" 
(Saint-Exupéry) 

​


----------



## wendy91 (2011 Február 21)

*Xd*

​ "Vidd ezt a virágot csillogó szemekkel, 
Őrizd emléküket igaz szeretettel."​ 
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]


----------



## wendy91 (2011 Február 21)

*Ff*

"20 éves lesz lassan már a gyermek, 
álmainak fénye veszett már, 
de hiszi még, hogy új álmai lesznek 
és álmaiért újra harcba száll." 
(Neil Young)


----------



## wendy91 (2011 Február 21)

"Minden nehéz utat 
Legyőz az akarat" 

​


----------



## wendy91 (2011 Február 21)

"Bármerre vezessen sorsod 
légy mindig szerencsés és boldog"


----------



## wendy91 (2011 Február 21)

"Kísérjen az öröm 
Kerüljön a bánat 
Siker koronázza 
További munkádat."


----------



## wendy91 (2011 Február 21)

"Hinni a szépet, lehetetlent, 
Hogy egyszer valóra válik. 
Hinni a vágyban, akaratunkban. 
Ha kell hát bízni halálig." 
(Szabó Lőrinc)​


----------



## wendy91 (2011 Február 21)

"Ember vigyázz, figyeld meg jól világod, 
ez volt a múlt, emez a vad jelen. - ... 
és mindig tudd, hogy mit kell tenned érte, 
hogy más legyen" 
(Radnóti Miklós)


----------



## wendy91 (2011 Február 21)

​ "A haza örök, s nemcsak az iránt tartozunk kötelességgel, 
amely van, hanem az iránt is, amely lehet, s lesz." 
(Kossuth)


----------



## wendy91 (2011 Február 21)

"...őrizd az embert magadban, 
hogy jogod legyen a szóhoz, 
hogy súlya lehessen a szavaidnak, 
hogy méltó maradj a munkához...." 
(Kósa Ferenc) 

​


----------



## wendy91 (2011 Február 21)

Xdd


----------



## agi7701 (2011 Február 21)

*a*

csak írok


----------



## agi7701 (2011 Február 21)

*a*

a


----------



## agi7701 (2011 Február 21)

*3*

3


----------



## agi7701 (2011 Február 21)

*4*

4


----------



## agi7701 (2011 Február 21)

*5*

5


----------



## agi7701 (2011 Február 21)

*6*

6


----------



## agi7701 (2011 Február 21)

*7*

7


----------



## agi7701 (2011 Február 21)

*8*

8


----------



## agi7701 (2011 Február 21)

*9*

9


----------



## agi7701 (2011 Február 21)

*10*

10


----------



## agi7701 (2011 Február 21)

*11*

11


----------



## agi7701 (2011 Február 21)

*12*

12


----------



## agi7701 (2011 Február 21)

*13*

13


----------



## agi7701 (2011 Február 21)

*14*

14:55:


----------



## agi7701 (2011 Február 21)

*15*

15:!:


----------



## agi7701 (2011 Február 21)

*16*

16


----------



## agi7701 (2011 Február 21)

*17*

17


----------



## agi7701 (2011 Február 21)

*18*

18


----------



## agi7701 (2011 Február 21)

*19*

19


----------



## agi7701 (2011 Február 21)

*20*

20


----------



## usanet (2011 Február 21)

20


----------



## usanet (2011 Február 21)

19


----------



## usanet (2011 Február 21)

remete rák 18


----------



## usanet (2011 Február 21)

galamb 17


----------



## usanet (2011 Február 21)

mókuci 16


----------



## usanet (2011 Február 21)

Murphy 15


----------



## usanet (2011 Február 21)

Orbán 00


----------



## usanet (2011 Február 21)

császár 13


----------



## usanet (2011 Február 21)

a királyka 12


----------



## usanet (2011 Február 21)

ez nagyon lassú 11


----------



## usanet (2011 Február 21)

és fárasztó 10


----------



## usanet (2011 Február 21)

túl a felén


----------



## usanet (2011 Február 21)

8888888888888888888


----------



## usanet (2011 Február 21)

hét ördög


----------



## usanet (2011 Február 21)

hat galamb


----------



## usanet (2011 Február 21)

öt török


----------



## usanet (2011 Február 21)

négy görög


----------



## usanet (2011 Február 22)

három a kislány


----------



## usanet (2011 Február 22)

a kettő páros


----------



## usanet (2011 Február 22)

egy a magyar


----------



## usanet (2011 Február 22)

0000000000000000000000000


----------



## topiland (2011 Február 22)

udv


----------



## gyula88 (2011 Február 22)

Nagyon jó az oldal


----------



## gyula88 (2011 Február 22)

Nekem tetszik


----------



## gyula88 (2011 Február 22)

Szeretnék letölteni


----------



## gyula88 (2011 Február 22)

sok kabarét


----------



## gyula88 (2011 Február 22)

Már


----------



## gyula88 (2011 Február 22)

régóta


----------



## gyula88 (2011 Február 22)

hallgatok


----------



## gyula88 (2011 Február 22)

kabarét


----------



## gyula88 (2011 Február 22)

nagyon


----------



## gyula88 (2011 Február 22)

szeretem


----------



## gyula88 (2011 Február 22)

és minél


----------



## gyula88 (2011 Február 22)

többet


----------



## gyula88 (2011 Február 22)

szeretnék


----------



## gyula88 (2011 Február 22)

gyüjteni


----------



## gyula88 (2011 Február 22)

csak régieket


----------



## gyula88 (2011 Február 22)

mert az még


----------



## gyula88 (2011 Február 22)

humor


----------



## gyula88 (2011 Február 22)

volt


----------



## gyula88 (2011 Február 22)

na most


----------



## gyula88 (2011 Február 22)

már végre


----------



## gyula88 (2011 Február 22)

tölthetek


----------



## habi8 (2011 Február 22)

szeretnék


----------



## habi8 (2011 Február 22)

letölteni


----------



## habi8 (2011 Február 22)

végre


----------



## habi8 (2011 Február 22)

könyveket


----------



## habi8 (2011 Február 22)

mert


----------



## habi8 (2011 Február 22)

sok


----------



## habi8 (2011 Február 22)

jó


----------



## habi8 (2011 Február 22)

dolgot


----------



## habi8 (2011 Február 22)

láttam


----------



## habi8 (2011 Február 22)

fent


----------



## habi8 (2011 Február 22)

a fórumon


----------



## habi8 (2011 Február 22)

remek


----------



## habi8 (2011 Február 22)

lenne


----------



## habi8 (2011 Február 22)

valamilyen


----------



## habi8 (2011 Február 22)

sci-fi


----------



## habi8 (2011 Február 22)

regényt


----------



## habi8 (2011 Február 22)

találni


----------



## habi8 (2011 Február 22)

mivel


----------



## habi8 (2011 Február 22)

kezdek


----------



## habi8 (2011 Február 22)

kifogyni


----------



## habi8 (2011 Február 22)

a jó


----------



## habi8 (2011 Február 22)

olvasnivalóból


----------



## PandreaX (2011 Február 22)

*köszi*

Állandóan nagyszerű lehetőségekkel szembesülünk, amelyek megoldhatatlan problémáknak vannak álcázva.” (*John Gardner*)


----------



## PandreaX (2011 Február 22)

“Sorsodat a döntés pillanataiban alakítod.” (*Anthony Robbins*)


----------



## PandreaX (2011 Február 22)

“Az emberek nem azt hiszik, amit látnak, hanem azt látják, amit hisznek.”


----------



## PandreaX (2011 Február 22)

Az emberek nem lusták. Egyszerűen nincs olyan céljuk, ami motiválná őket.” (*Anthony Robbins*)


----------



## PandreaX (2011 Február 22)

“Azért vagyunk itt a Földön, hogy egyedi különlegességeinkkel hozzájáruljunk a világ sorsához.” (*Anthony Robbins*)


----------



## PandreaX (2011 Február 22)

“Minden csoda alapja a szeretet.” (*Müller Péter: Szeretetkönyv*)


----------



## PandreaX (2011 Február 22)

“Ha támad a nevetés, semmi sem képes ellenállni.” (*Mark Twain*)


----------



## PandreaX (2011 Február 22)

Életünk napjai közül egyik sem annyira kárbaveszett, mint az, amelyen nem nevettünk.”


----------



## PandreaX (2011 Február 22)

“Az asztronómia (csillagászat) művelése: olvasás Isten gondolataiban.”
(*Johannes Kepler*)


----------



## PandreaX (2011 Február 22)

“Célozd meg a Holdat! Még ha elhibázod is, a csillagok közt landolsz.” (*Les Brown*)


----------



## PandreaX (2011 Február 22)

“Két ember nézett át a börtön rácsain keresztül. Az egyik sarat látott, a másik csillagokat.” (*ismeretlen*)


----------



## PandreaX (2011 Február 22)

Ha padlón vagy, szedj fel onnan valamit!” (*Sophie Magory*)


----------



## PandreaX (2011 Február 22)

“A fájdalom elkerülhetetlen. A szenvedés választás dolga.”
(*Buddhista közmondás*)


----------



## PandreaX (2011 Február 22)

“Az élet túlságosan rövid ahhoz, hogy huzamosabb időn át haragudjunk az emberekre, és mindent elraktározzunk, ami fáj.” (*Charlotte Brontë – Jane Eyre*)


----------



## PandreaX (2011 Február 22)

“Egyetlen kaland többet ér, mint ezer egyforma nap, amit kényelemben és jólétben töltök. (*Paulo Coelho: Veronika meg akar halni*)


----------



## PandreaX (2011 Február 22)

Ha magadban mindezeket megtaláltad, felfedezed őket az emberekben is.” (*Tatiosz*)


----------



## PandreaX (2011 Február 22)

“Soha ne félj az árnyékoktól, egyszerűen csak azt jelentik: valahol a közelben ragyog a fény.” (*ismeretlen*)


----------



## PandreaX (2011 Február 22)

“A rossz szándékkal mondott igazság, többet árt, mint bármely hazugság!”
(*kínai közmondás*)


----------



## PandreaX (2011 Február 22)

“A szemet-szemért vakítja meg az egész világot.” (*Mahatma Gandhi*)


----------



## PandreaX (2011 Február 22)

“Akinek jó szíve van, azt az öröm látványa boldoggá teszi. ” (*Gustave Flaubert*)


----------



## garel (2011 Február 22)

nelej


----------



## BaranyiR (2011 Február 22)

Köszönöm, mint új regisztráló ezt a lehetőséget!


----------



## lackoka64 (2011 Február 22)

Üdvözlöm a felhasználókat. Sok jót hallottam erről az oldalról.


----------



## lackoka64 (2011 Február 22)

1


----------



## lackoka64 (2011 Február 22)

2


----------



## nooni (2011 Február 22)

első


----------



## nooni (2011 Február 22)

2.


----------



## nooni (2011 Február 22)

3.


----------



## nooni (2011 Február 22)

4.


----------



## nooni (2011 Február 22)

5.


----------



## nooni (2011 Február 22)

6.


----------



## nooni (2011 Február 22)

7


----------



## nooni (2011 Február 22)

8


----------



## nooni (2011 Február 22)

9


----------



## nooni (2011 Február 22)

10


----------



## nooni (2011 Február 22)

11


----------



## nooni (2011 Február 22)

12


----------



## nooni (2011 Február 22)

13


----------



## nooni (2011 Február 22)

14


----------



## nooni (2011 Február 22)

15


----------



## Szibaba (2011 Február 22)

*Üdv mindenkinek))*


----------



## Szibaba (2011 Február 22)

11)


----------



## HNM (2011 Február 22)

Köszi, Melitta!


----------



## Szibaba (2011 Február 22)

12)


----------



## Szibaba (2011 Február 22)

Én is én is Köszi Melitta)


----------



## HNM (2011 Február 22)




----------



## Szibaba (2011 Február 22)

13.)


----------



## Szibaba (2011 Február 22)

15


----------



## Szibaba (2011 Február 22)

16


----------



## Szibaba (2011 Február 22)

17


----------



## Adames (2011 Február 22)

Nem működik!


----------



## Szibaba (2011 Február 22)

18


----------



## Szibaba (2011 Február 22)

19


----------



## Adames (2011 Február 22)

Már a 22-nél járok, de nem működik!


----------



## Szibaba (2011 Február 22)




----------



## Szibaba (2011 Február 22)

még 22-nél sem--??


----------



## Adames (2011 Február 22)

Mi a baj ezzel most?


----------



## Adames (2011 Február 22)

Hát nekem nem!


----------



## Szibaba (2011 Február 22)

megpróbálom én isháátha


----------



## Adames (2011 Február 22)

Pedig már 26-nál járok.


----------



## Szibaba (2011 Február 22)

Akkor a pici lányom várhatja a sok jó ovis feladatot


----------



## Adames (2011 Február 22)

próbáld csak! Aztán írd meg, hogy sikerült-e!


----------



## Szibaba (2011 Február 22)

akkor sííjok áám!!


----------



## lackoka64 (2011 Február 22)

3


----------



## Adames (2011 Február 22)

Nem tudom minek ez a szarakodás.


----------



## Szibaba (2011 Február 22)

ok.


----------



## lackoka64 (2011 Február 22)

4


----------



## Adames (2011 Február 22)

Na, itt egy újabb próbálkozó feleslegesen.


----------



## lackoka64 (2011 Február 22)

5


----------



## Adames (2011 Február 22)

30 és semmi


----------



## Adames (2011 Február 22)

31


----------



## lackoka64 (2011 Február 22)

6


----------



## Adames (2011 Február 22)

32


----------



## lackoka64 (2011 Február 22)

7


----------



## Adames (2011 Február 22)

33


----------



## Adames (2011 Február 22)

34


----------



## lackoka64 (2011 Február 22)

8


----------



## Szibaba (2011 Február 22)

Nekem sem sikerül


----------



## Adames (2011 Február 22)

35


----------



## Adames (2011 Február 22)

Ugye megmondtam?


----------



## Szibaba (2011 Február 22)

Nincs jogosultságom--mit tegyek, segít vki?


----------



## lackoka64 (2011 Február 22)

9


----------



## Szibaba (2011 Február 22)

Akkor nem értem..


----------



## Adames (2011 Február 22)

Mikor regisztráltál?


----------



## lackoka64 (2011 Február 22)

10


----------



## Szibaba (2011 Február 22)

Pedig nagyon jó dolgok vannak az oldalon-egyszer már regisztráltam régen--akkor is így jártam-és feladtam


----------



## lackoka64 (2011 Február 22)

11


----------



## Adames (2011 Február 22)

2 napnak is el kell telnie a regisztrációt követően még!


----------



## Szibaba (2011 Február 22)

jan-ban-ebben az évben


----------



## lackoka64 (2011 Február 22)

12


----------



## Adames (2011 Február 22)

Lacóka kitartó!  Majd lesz ideg ő is!


----------



## Adames (2011 Február 22)

40


----------



## Adames (2011 Február 22)

Ez volt az utolsó. Most megpróbálom, és ha nem, akkor szarok bele!


----------



## Szibaba (2011 Február 22)

Gááz


----------



## Szibaba (2011 Február 22)

hihih


----------



## Szibaba (2011 Február 22)

gyújts 1 cigit-bonts 1 sört hihih


----------



## lackoka64 (2011 Február 22)

Adames írta:


> Lacóka kitartó!  Majd lesz ideg ő is!



A reg nekem már régi de most kerestem egy könyvet és úgy gondoltam le tudom a 20 hsz-t hátha itt megtalálom.)


----------



## Szibaba (2011 Február 22)

Mi vagyunk az oldal mostoha gyerekei


----------



## lackoka64 (2011 Február 22)

15


----------



## Szibaba (2011 Február 22)

Megtalálod-de úgysem lesz a tiéd


----------



## lackoka64 (2011 Február 22)

16


----------



## Szibaba (2011 Február 22)

Na további szép napot nektek)-Itt nincs sikerélményem


----------



## lackoka64 (2011 Február 22)

Szibaba írta:


> Megtalálod-de úgysem lesz a tiéd



Nem is kell csak elolvasni szeretném.


----------



## Exom (2011 Február 22)

talán az utolsó


----------



## lackoka64 (2011 Február 22)

18


----------



## lackoka64 (2011 Február 22)

19


----------



## lackoka64 (2011 Február 22)

20


----------



## nooni (2011 Február 22)

16


----------



## nooni (2011 Február 22)

17


----------



## nooni (2011 Február 22)

18


----------



## nooni (2011 Február 22)

19


----------



## nooni (2011 Február 22)

20


----------



## oscar84 (2011 Február 22)

Sziasztok!


----------



## oscar84 (2011 Február 22)

2


----------



## oscar84 (2011 Február 22)

3


----------



## oscar84 (2011 Február 22)

4


----------



## oscar84 (2011 Február 22)

5


----------



## oscar84 (2011 Február 22)

6


----------



## oscar84 (2011 Február 22)

7


----------



## oscar84 (2011 Február 22)

8


----------



## oscar84 (2011 Február 22)

9


----------



## oscar84 (2011 Február 22)

10


----------



## oscar84 (2011 Február 22)

11


----------



## oscar84 (2011 Február 22)

12


----------



## oscar84 (2011 Február 22)

13


----------



## oscar84 (2011 Február 22)

14


----------



## oscar84 (2011 Február 22)

15


----------



## oscar84 (2011 Február 22)

16


----------



## oscar84 (2011 Február 22)

17


----------



## oscar84 (2011 Február 22)

18


----------



## oscar84 (2011 Február 22)

19


----------



## oscar84 (2011 Február 22)

és 20


----------



## otlik (2011 Február 22)

*-*

helló1


----------



## otlik (2011 Február 22)

helló2


----------



## otlik (2011 Február 22)

helló3


----------



## otlik (2011 Február 22)

helló4


----------



## otlik (2011 Február 22)

helló5


----------



## otlik (2011 Február 22)

helló6


----------



## otlik (2011 Február 22)

helló7


----------



## otlik (2011 Február 22)

helló8


----------



## otlik (2011 Február 22)

helló9


----------



## otlik (2011 Február 22)

helló10


----------



## otlik (2011 Február 22)

helló11


----------



## otlik (2011 Február 22)

helló12


----------



## otlik (2011 Február 22)

helló13


----------



## otlik (2011 Február 22)

helló14


----------



## otlik (2011 Február 22)

helló15


----------



## otlik (2011 Február 22)

helló16


----------



## otlik (2011 Február 22)

helló17


----------



## otlik (2011 Február 22)

helló18


----------



## otlik (2011 Február 22)

helló19


----------



## otlik (2011 Február 22)

helló20


----------



## otlik (2011 Február 22)

Köszi a lehetőséget


----------



## otlik (2011 Február 22)

Ha megvan a 20 hozzászólás miért nem enged tovább? Vagy várni kell egy kis időt?


----------



## nagyadel (2011 Február 22)

*Klassz!!*


klassz!


----------



## nagyadel (2011 Február 22)

gratulálok!


----------



## nagyadel (2011 Február 22)

Szuper!


----------



## nagyadel (2011 Február 22)

További szép munkát!


----------



## nagyadel (2011 Február 22)

Csak így tovább!


----------



## nagyadel (2011 Február 22)

Sok jó ötletet találtam!


----------



## nagyadel (2011 Február 22)

Ez igen!


----------



## nagyadel (2011 Február 22)

Sikeres munkát!


----------



## nagyadel (2011 Február 22)

Köszi!


----------



## nagyadel (2011 Február 22)

Szép napot!


----------



## nagyadel (2011 Február 22)

Köszi az ötletet!


----------



## nagyadel (2011 Február 22)

Hajrá!


----------



## nagyadel (2011 Február 22)

Minden szép!


----------



## nagyadel (2011 Február 22)

Sokat segítettél nekem!


----------



## nagyadel (2011 Február 22)

kitűnő


----------



## nagyadel (2011 Február 22)

ez a jó ötlet!


----------



## nagyadel (2011 Február 22)

további sikeres munkát!


----------



## nagyadel (2011 Február 22)

aha ezt kerestem4


----------



## nagyadel (2011 Február 22)

várjuk a további bejegyzést!


----------



## nagyadel (2011 Február 22)

Jól csak a szivével lát az ember...


----------



## nagyadel (2011 Február 22)

a végtelenhez mérve semmi sem tökéletes


----------



## alexboy8000 (2011 Február 22)

Bárcsak úgy lenne.


----------



## topiland (2011 Február 22)

Belépett a tévépiacra a német Vodafone


----------



## alexboy8000 (2011 Február 22)

*Ritmusok*

Szükségem lenne mulatós roland ritmusokra.


----------



## alexboy8000 (2011 Február 22)

Találtam is csak még nem tudok le tölteni.


----------



## alexboy8000 (2011 Február 22)

Állítólag 20 hozzászólásra lesz szükség


----------



## alexboy8000 (2011 Február 22)

És na persze a 48 órai várakozás


----------



## alexboy8000 (2011 Február 22)

Nem lehetne valamilyen móson ezt fel gyorsítani?


----------



## alexboy8000 (2011 Február 22)

Mert feltétlenül le kellene töltenem egy ritmust


----------



## becsiera (2011 Február 22)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


 nagyon örülök,hogy rátaláltam erre az oldalra. Köszönöm.


----------



## becsiera (2011 Február 22)

nagyon örülök,hogy rátaláltam erre az oldalra. Köszönöm.


----------



## becsiera (2011 Február 22)

nagyon örülök,hogy rátaláltam erre az oldalra. Köszönöm.


----------



## becsiera (2011 Február 22)

sok sikert!


----------



## becsiera (2011 Február 22)

gratulálok!


----------



## becsiera (2011 Február 22)

mégegyszer gratulálok!


----------



## becsiera (2011 Február 22)

sikeres munkát kívánok nektek!


----------



## becsiera (2011 Február 22)

gratulálok!


----------



## delondongo (2011 Február 22)

*Ami megállithatatlan....*

Az az eldobott kő, a kimondott szó és a szálló idő!


----------



## chrisdoki (2011 Február 22)

hali


----------



## chrisdoki (2011 Február 22)

szabad egymás után soksok üzenetet irnom?


----------



## chrisdoki (2011 Február 22)

hogy vagytok?


----------



## delondongo (2011 Február 22)

*És ami megállítható...*

Gondolkodj mielött megszólalsz,követ ne végy a kezedbe és hidd el,
hogy néha egy pecre megáll körötted az idő!


----------



## chrisdoki (2011 Február 22)

Két ember már napok óta bolyong a sivatagban.
Már majdnem éhenhalnak...
...Amikor hirtelen szomjanhalnak.


----------



## delondongo (2011 Február 22)

*Szálló kő kimondott szó tovatűnő idő*

kiss


delondongo írta:


> Gondolkodj mielött megszólalsz,követ ne végy a kezedbe és hidd el,
> hogy néha egy pecre megáll körötted az idő!


----------



## chrisdoki (2011 Február 22)

Hárman pecáznak a csónakban, nagy a forróság, egyikük feláll, hogy sört hozzon magának a csónak végéből, megbillen, beleesik a vízbe.
- Mit tegyünk, nem jön fel! - kiált az egyik társa.
- Jobb, ha utánaugrunk, s kihúzzuk!
Egyikük beugrik, pár másodperc múlva felmerül:
- Megtaláltam!
Behúzzák a csónakba.
- Te, ez nem lélegzik! Adjunk mesterséges lélegeztetést!
Épp csak elkezdik...
- Pfúúúú, nem emlékszem, hogy Hugónak ilyen büdös szájszaga lenne...
- Én sem emlékszem, hogy korcsolya lett volna a lábán...


----------



## chrisdoki (2011 Február 22)

Az idős házaspár lefekvéshez készülodik. Az asszony panaszkodva:
- Korábban mindig fogtad a kezem...
A férj kinyúl és megfogja.
- Aztán mindig megcsókoltál...
A férfi megcsókolja.
- Aztán beleharaptál a nyakamba.
A férj erre fölkel és elsiet.
- Hová mész? - kérdezi az asszony.
- A fürdoszobába, a fogamért.


----------



## delondongo (2011 Február 22)

Mit szólnátok egy témanyitáshoz?
Mondjuk az idő mullását,ki hogyan érte meg.
Valaha Magyarországon éltünk mert ott születtünk, vagy ott voltunk látogatóban mert a szüleink ott születtek.
Én voltam kinn is benn is M.O on sőt vissza is telepedtem a renszerváltás körüli időkben de nekem ,most már tudom az ott a szülőhazám ez meg a mostoha hazám és be kell vallanom hozzám ez a mostoha volt midig a jobb,
szertőbb, édesebb!


----------



## vicika (2011 Február 22)

Sziasztok!! nem nagy érdeklődést látok a horgolás iránt.


----------



## becsiera (2011 Február 22)

gratulálok az oldalhoz!


----------



## becsiera (2011 Február 22)

gratulálok az oldalhoz!2


----------



## becsiera (2011 Február 22)

gratulálok az oldalhoz!
3


----------



## becsiera (2011 Február 22)

gratulálok az oldalhoz!4


----------



## becsiera (2011 Február 22)

gratulálok az oldalhoz!5


----------



## becsiera (2011 Február 22)

gratulálok az oldalhoz!6


----------



## becsiera (2011 Február 22)

gratulálok az oldalhoz!7


----------



## becsiera (2011 Február 22)

gratulálok az oldalhoz!8


----------



## becsiera (2011 Február 22)

gratulálok az oldalhoz!9


----------



## becsiera (2011 Február 22)

gratulálok az oldalhoz!10


----------



## becsiera (2011 Február 22)

gratulálok az oldalhoz!11


----------



## becsiera (2011 Február 22)

gratulálok az oldalhoz!12


----------



## manexx (2011 Február 22)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg



Szép jó estét


----------



## manexx (2011 Február 22)

Nagyon örülök, hogy rátaláltam erre a nagyszerü oldalra.


----------



## manexx (2011 Február 22)

Mindenkit szeretettel üdvözlök.


----------



## manexx (2011 Február 22)

Egy pár hétig biztosan ad olvasnivalót ez a sok hozzászólás.


----------



## KRózsa (2011 Február 22)

:lol:


----------



## KRózsa (2011 Február 22)

Éppen így élem meg én is most ezt a helyzetet. Bevallom, nehezen igazodok ki a pontgyűjtést illetően. Sajnálom, hogy így van. Ha ma nem jön össze a 20 pont, akkor mi történik? Ma lejár a 48 óra és nem tudom mit sikerült összegyűjtenem.


----------



## szamoczka (2011 Február 22)

annyira jó, hogy ezen az oldalon egyszerűen mindent megtalálok, amire szükségem van. szinte hihetetlen!! nem olyan rág találtam rá, de már imádom!


----------



## will63 (2011 Február 22)

1


----------



## szamoczka (2011 Február 22)

halihooo!


----------



## szamoczka (2011 Február 22)

lemaradt, h isteni finom!!! )


----------



## szamoczka (2011 Február 22)

de miért kell 20? és miért pont 20?


----------



## szamoczka (2011 Február 22)

ez egy jó hely


----------



## szamoczka (2011 Február 22)

de még messze van a 20... :S


----------



## Tenő (2011 Február 22)

Köszönöm a lehetőséget!


----------



## Tenő (2011 Február 22)

Elképesztő jelenléti: én vagyok a 12.259...


----------



## Tenő (2011 Február 22)

Mint tag én is köszönöm...


----------



## Tenő (2011 Február 22)

Mindegy, hogy mit a lényeg, hogy szívből jön.


----------



## kamugyula1 (2011 Február 22)

*estét*

Sziasztok! beléptem, gyűjtöm a hszt-t!


----------



## kamugyula1 (2011 Február 22)

már csak 12


----------



## kamugyula1 (2011 Február 22)

11 kell már csak a 20-hoz


----------



## kamugyula1 (2011 Február 22)

Még mindig üdv!


----------



## kamugyula1 (2011 Február 22)

örülök, hogy csak 20 kell, és nem 40!


----------



## kamugyula1 (2011 Február 22)

ha 40 lenne, akkor 20-al több kéne, mint most!


----------



## kamugyula1 (2011 Február 22)

üdvözlet mindenkinek!


----------



## kamugyula1 (2011 Február 22)

6 kell csak! nem kamu!


----------



## kamugyula1 (2011 Február 22)

vajon kit visz ki Gombi?


----------



## kamugyula1 (2011 Február 22)

Szerintem Alekoszt vagy Évát.


----------



## kamugyula1 (2011 Február 22)

De mind1, mert kinn is marad


----------



## kamugyula1 (2011 Február 22)

A végén úgyis Alekosz nyer mindent


----------



## kamugyula1 (2011 Február 22)

Az ösztönlények arra ösztönöznek, hogy ....


----------



## kamugyula1 (2011 Február 22)

befejezzem a szófosást! 20 köszi


----------



## jvertes (2011 Február 22)

*Témajavaslat1*

érdemes-e új életet kezdeni kanadában?


----------



## jvertes (2011 Február 22)

*Témajavaslat2*

Hány éves korig érdemes belevágni a kanadai kalandba?


----------



## jvertes (2011 Február 22)

*Halál délután*

Valahol máshol is meg lehet találni a Hemingwaynek a Halál délutánját, vagy csak itt? Én csak itt találtam meg, de ahhoz, hogy letölthessem, össze kell gyüjtsek 20 hozzászólást... Még 17


----------



## jvertes (2011 Február 22)

*nem lehetne a húsz hozzászolást a keresett könyv letöltése után teljesíteni?*

Én legalábbis ezt javasolnám... legalább a felit...


----------



## jvertes (2011 Február 22)

*Hányan adják föl húsz előtt?*

???


----------



## jvertes (2011 Február 22)

*Témajavaslat 6*

ebook


----------



## jvertes (2011 Február 22)

*Témajavaslat 7*

Miért nem lehet nullával osztani?


----------



## jvertes (2011 Február 22)

*Témajavaslat 8*

Hány axióma írja le a világot?


----------



## jvertes (2011 Február 22)

*Témajavaslat 9*

Mi


----------



## mafiose (2011 Február 22)

Hello mindenki, akkor ez most már egy hozzászólást ér?


----------



## jvertes (2011 Február 22)

*témajavaslat 10*

ne haragudjatok, de össze kell gyüjtsem a huszat


----------



## jvertes (2011 Február 22)

*témajavaslat 11*

túl vagyok a felén


----------



## jvertes (2011 Február 22)

*témajavaslat 12*

Disznóság amit csinálok


----------



## jvertes (2011 Február 22)

*témajavaslat 13*

sorry


----------



## jvertes (2011 Február 22)

*témajavaslat 14*

hány


----------



## jvertes (2011 Február 22)

*témajavaslat 15*

sunyáli


----------



## jvertes (2011 Február 22)

*témajavaslat 16*

már csak 4


----------



## jvertes (2011 Február 22)

*témajavaslat 18*

hogy


----------



## jvertes (2011 Február 22)

*témajavslat 19*

Hány


----------



## mafiose (2011 Február 22)

Na akkor elmondom a Piroska és a farkas című mesét emlékezetből pedig már régen olvastam, és hallottam, így az eredeti sztoritól való eltérés nem a véletlen műve.


----------



## jvertes (2011 Február 22)

*témajavaslat 20*

magyar


----------



## mafiose (2011 Február 22)

Egyszer volt, hol nem volt, hegyen innen, völgyön túl, volt egy kis porfészek, itt élt egy kiscsaj az elvált muterjával. A csajt Piroskának hívták mert, mert mindig vörös göncökben szambázott végig a falun egy kis kannásborért a faluvégi késdobálóhoz.


----------



## jvertes (2011 Február 23)

*még egy üzenet bár szerintem már megvagyok*

vagy nem?


----------



## jvertes (2011 Február 23)

rosszabbul számol a rendszer, mint én


----------



## jvertes (2011 Február 23)

*és akkor itt van még ez a 7 másodperc!*

meg kéne legyek


----------



## mafiose (2011 Február 23)

Egy szép napon így szól a muter Piroskához: - Figyuzz lányom, anyámra tavaly óta rá se nyitottam az ajtót, igaz te sem, de mivel állandóan hívogat telefonon hogy mikor megyünk meglátogatni, bla bla bla, nem tudtam nemet mondani neki, pedig őszintén nem sok kedvem van letiplizni az erdő közepére hozzá, kijött a migrénem, és különben is tavaly is majd megettek a szúnyogok.


----------



## mafiose (2011 Február 23)

-Nesze itt ez fonott kalács, igaz tegnapi már, meg a sarki ABC ben is állt vagy egy napig, de öreganyádnak még jó lesz, meg itt ez a kannásbor, most öntöttem át ebbe a Natur Aqua-s palackba, szóval pont elfér majd ebben a kosárban, de vigyázz vele mert múltkor leszakadt a füle, és nem volt itthon rendes spárga amivel összeoperáljam


----------



## mafiose (2011 Február 23)

Piroska száját húzkodva nézett az anyjára. Nem elég hogy gyanakszik a szomszéd faluból való barátjára akivel kábé 3 hete jár, még a menzesze miatt is összezuhanva érezte magát, lerakva használtelefonboltból való mobilját fintorogva kérdezte, -mi az muter?


----------



## mafiose (2011 Február 23)

És a "muter" rágyújtva, rekedtesebben közölte vele mégegyszer , mi az ábra. Így hát Piroska kelletlenül megindult, egy jó félóra alatt leérek kb. aztán túl leszek az egészen amilyen hamar csak lehet -gondolta magában.


----------



## mafiose (2011 Február 23)

És a "muter" rágyújtva, rekedtesebben közölte vele mégegyszer , mi az ábra. Így hát Piroska kelletlenül megindult, egy jó félóra alatt leérek kb. aztán túl leszek az egészen amilyen hamar csak lehet -gondolta magában.


----------



## mafiose (2011 Február 23)

Piroska útnak vált, toronyiránt be az erdőbe, már vagy húsz percen keresztül kutyagolt a hőségben, amikor egy kisebb tisztás szélén meglátott egy félig földbe süllyedt betonkockát. –Na leülök, elszívok egy cigit, megvár az öreglány nem fut el. Így is tett.


----------



## mafiose (2011 Február 23)

Az ipodján továbbugrott egy következő számra, és miközben jóízűen slukkolt a cigiből, egy közeli csalános felett gomolygó szúnyogfelhőt bámulta elbambulva. Arra riadt fel hogy valami, vagy inkább valaki megérintette a vállánál fogva. –Mi a fasz? –szisszent fel megriadva.


----------



## mafiose (2011 Február 23)

Egy nagydarab, esetlen szőrös alak magasodott feléje. Felpattant hátrált egy lépést, kikapva a fülest. –Nyugi bébi itt élek a környéken, én vagyok a farkasember! Semmi hézag, nem kell majrézni nem vagyok veszélyes mosolygott a csajra.
-Aham, és mi kéne amúgy ember? –kérdezte Piroska kissé gyanakodva.


----------



## mafiose (2011 Február 23)

Semmi extra, épp felfaltam egy mezei nyulat és ideje hazatérnem a kecómba, erre fel mit látok egy helyes kiscsaj ücsörög itt az erdő közepén. Mondom talán eltévedtél, amúgy hogy hívnak bébi?
Piroska látta annyira nem veszélyes a manus, mint ahogy kinéz, de azért manapság sok a kretén nem árt vigyázni kicsit


----------



## mafiose (2011 Február 23)

–Csak látogatóba vagyok, ezt a cuccot viszem öreganyámnak, megnézem mi a pálya nála nem láttam egy ideje. A farkasember megszólalt, tudom nem vagyok egy címlapfotó arc, de tudod faterom egy vegyi üzemben hordókat targoncázott, muter meg az irodákat takarította, és hát az egy veszélyes üzem volt születésem után nem sokkal rá bezáratták az üzemet a környezetvédők, de az öregeim szenvedhettek valami terhelést mert génhibásan jöttem a világra, és az orvosok se tudtak csodát tenni.


----------



## mafiose (2011 Február 23)

Piroska látta ez csak egy szerencsétlen fazon csupán, aki nyilván magányosan tengeti mindennapjait, így kicsit felengedett a farkasemberrel szemben. –Értem, hát sajnálom ami veled történt, amúgy Piroskának kereszteltek az ősök, nyújtotta kezét engesztelően a farkas szőrös mancsába, ráadásul imádom a vörös ruhákat is szal. beletrafáltak.- mosolygott. Öreganyám itt lakik egy köpésre az erdő másik végében, mert öregapám egy fakitermelő üzem művezetője volt. –Na ja. –nyugtázta a farkas ott van nem messze a fatelep, és a gatter üzem, így közel volt a cég . –Hát ja,kábé hagyta rá Piroska.


----------



## mafiose (2011 Február 23)

-Ideje tépnem, örülök hogy koccoltunk. –köszönt el a farkasember. _Nna csőváz! – húzok én is oltotta el a csikket Piroska. A csaj megindult egyenesen tovább az erdő másik vége felé. A farkas követte a tekintetével, nem rossz bőr a csaj. –mosolygott vicsorogva. És már össze is állt a fejében a terv, tudta ki az öregasszony hisz harminc éve már hogy itt él az erdőben hogy ne lássa társadalom a torz testét. Az anyja egy szántóföld mögött húzódó konténerbarakkban nevelte fel a torzszülött gyereket.


----------



## mafiose (2011 Február 23)

A farkas azon tüstént megiramodott hogy mielőbb az öregasszonyhoz érjen. Pár perc leforgása alatt odaért egy bokor mögül leste a faházat, látta hogy enyhén szólva gyér a forgalom a környéken. –Ideje körülnézni odabent .-gondolta, és már kopogtatott is a vastag faajtón. –Kisvártatva csoszogást hallott majd egy reszelős hangot: -Ki az? Farkas ahogy csak tudta elváltoztatott hangon megszólalt: - a villamosművektől vagyok asszonyom a villanyórát kellene ellenőriznem, de egy aláírás is szükséges.


----------



## mafiose (2011 Február 23)

. –Mmm, egy pillanat fiatalember előkeresem a szemüvegemet. A farkasember érezte elönti az adrenalin , talán még jobban mint amikor csak egy zsákmány nyakát törte el. Amint kinyílott az ajtó, a farkas azonnal belökte az ajtót, - Meglepetés! –kiáltott fel röhögve. Az idős asszony az alfelére huppant az ijedtségtől és a lökés erejétől. –Nem mozdul, csöndbe marad – szólt a farkas vendéget várunk, és illően kell fogadnunk , remélen kend is egyetért velem.


----------



## mafiose (2011 Február 23)

. A farkas a fiókokban kutakodott, - Nézze csak mit találtunk magának öreganyám. –húzott elő egy ragasztószalagtekercset. azzal tüstént beragasztotta az idős asszony száját, és hátrakötözte a kezét a széken, aki tágrameredten nézett rá.- Úgy gondolom a pincében jó helye lesz magának öreganyám, úgyis nagy a hőség odakint- vicsorogta a farkas miközben cipelte le a megkötözött asszonyt. –Ideje felkészülni , mindjárt itt a kiscsaj.-és bezárta a pinceajtót.


----------



## mafiose (2011 Február 23)

Piroska meglátta a házat, -na max egy félórát leszek aztán felszívódok, nem mintha nem kedvelném de tény nem vagyunk az az összejárós família. Zörgetett –Helló nagyi, megjött a régnemlátott unokád. Semmi hang, -Fura gondolta, egy perc múlva , hisz általában itt a nappaliban szokott újságot olvasgatni vagy hímezni. –Remek, az ajtó nyitva. –lépett beljebb. –Nagyi, nézd ki van itt, hoztam bort, meg kalácsot is, anyuval együtt cuccoltuk be neked.


----------



## mafiose (2011 Február 23)

. Egy halk nyöszörgés hallatszott, a szobából, - na ez jó, remélem nincs valami baja az öreglánnyak. Belépett, és meglátta az ágyat, aztán azt hogy a nagyanyja bent fekszik, de csak egy dunyhát látott egy nagy orrot, egy SZTK szemüveget, és egy fekete fejkendőt. –Helló nagyi, nézd eljöttelek meglátogatni jól vagy?-lépett az ágyhoz Piroska és nem tudta megmondani miért de kissé furán érezte magát, ezt a szitut, -ahogy mondani szokás, Zavart érzek az Erőben.


----------



## mafiose (2011 Február 23)

–Ó de örülök hogy eljöttél meglátogatni a vén nagyanyádat, kisunokám. –hallotta a dunyha alól Piroska. Kész nagylány vagy már folytatta a rekedtes hang kissép sípolva. És hogy megbögyösödtél te lány! tette hozzá. Piroska csak nézett ki a fejéből.-De fura dumája van manapság az öreglánynak, miközbe próbált a nagyanyja szemébe nézni, de az túl nagynak tűnt. Hiába ezek az erős szódásüveg szemüvegek.-vélte.


----------



## mafiose (2011 Február 23)

–Szal a bor meg a kalács. –emelte Piroska az ellátmányt az SZTK szemüveg fölé. –Oké köszönöm kisunokám, mindjáárt fölkelek, kicsit ledőltem mert baj van a vérnyomásommal, szédülök mostanába. Tedd csak oda le az ágyvégén a ládára. –És nagyanyám mitől ilyen nagyok a szemeid mostanában? –Hát mert erősebb szemüveget írt fel az orvos hogy jobban láthassalak. –És nagyanyám mitől olyan nagyok a füleid? –Hát tudod kisunokám ahogy az ember orra úgy a füle is nől folyamatosan. –Hát a szád meg mitől lett ekkora? –Mert új fogsort csináltattam kisunokám, és kicsit elnagyolták a méretet kisunokám. –Különben is túl sok a duma, ugrott ki hirtelen az ágyból a farkasember.


----------



## mafiose (2011 Február 23)

. –Nem erre számítottál mi, kisanyám?-röhögött fel durván a farkasember, amikor megláttalak ott az erdőben tudtam hogy egy ilyen friss finom pipihúst mint te nem szalaszthatok el.-kapott Piroska felé a mancsával. –Itt az idő hogy közelről megismerkedjünk egymással, igencsak közelről. –Húzz a vérbe, te őrült, te állat ne próbálj hozzámnyúlni… De hiába, a ragsztószalag elnémította Piroskát.-Még az kéne hogy idecsalogasd a vadászokat picikém, nyalta meg a száját a farkasember. Ne aggódj nem sokára eljátszadozunk egymással meglátod, de előbb illik megkínálni a vendéget valamivel, nemdebár nézett Piroskára zihálva a farkas. Az adrenalin keményen dolgozott benne, ez aztán a ficánkolós zsákmány.-gondolta elégedetten


----------



## mafiose (2011 Február 23)

. –s nekiállt kipakolni a hűtőszekrény tartalmát. Ne aggódj nagyanyád lent pihenget a pincében, ő öreg és rágós, kihagyom az étlapról, veled viszont eljátszadozok. És vigyorogva lenyelt egy jó tányérra való tepsis fasírtot. A háztól nem messze huszonöt körüli fickó haladt előre a vállán sörétes puskával, az erdészetben dolgozott, így gyakran vitte erre az útja ki a fatelepen túlra.


----------



## mafiose (2011 Február 23)

Látta maga előtt közeledni a faházat. –Na ja az az öregasszony, fura hogy még egy kutyát se tart igaz közel a falu meg minden de ez itt egy erdő, nem az Andrássy út. Basszus épp egy haver említette a borozó előtt nem e érdekelne kutyakölyök. Mondtam is neki ember két németjuhász kanom, van, semmilyen szinten nem aktuális. Na de hátha ezt az asszony érdekelné úgyis látásból ismerjük egymást, morfondírozott magában mire a ház mögé ért.


----------



## mafiose (2011 Február 23)

-Csak óvatosan!- mondogatta magának. Ha netán alszik a mami, akkor a téma hanyagolva, szokta mondani hogy olvasás után sziesztázik vagy mi. Nézzünk csak be az ablakon, és kiderül mi az ábra. Óvatosan odalopakodott a közelebbbi ablak mellé, és benézett. Amit látott attól majdnem hanyatt b…..ta magát. Ahogy később mesélte. Egy azstal egyik végén egy fiatal lány megkötözve, és egy debella méretű szőrös teremtmény. Majdnem elkáromkodta magát.


----------



## methos107 (2011 Február 23)

Jelenetem vagyok és üdvözlök mindenkit!!


----------



## methos107 (2011 Február 23)

mafiose: 
Bocs, hogy belerondítottam a történetbe.


----------



## mafiose (2011 Február 23)

De hát ő vadász, volt és a vállán pedig befigyelt sörétes puska. Tulajdonképpen ahogy benézett és mindezt elgondolta és lekapta a puskát kábé 3 másodperc volt, a lény már észre vette készült felugrani, már felállt a székről, mikor a vadász megküldte ólommal, berobbant az üveg, és telibe kapta a farkast, aki hátratántorodott, és az örök vadászmezőkön találta magát. És itt a mese vége, kedves gyerekek,a happy endet meg ilyesmit meg mindenki képzelje el magának.


----------



## mafiose (2011 Február 23)

Nem gáz csak igyekeztem kitölteni a 20 hozzászólást


----------



## humanoid (2011 Február 23)

*Sziasztok szép napot*

Üdv a csapatnak Újpest - Szentendre területről .


----------



## humanoid (2011 Február 23)

Lol


----------



## humanoid (2011 Február 23)

Nem vagy egyedül


----------



## humanoid (2011 Február 23)

Igen sok és jó téma van az oldalon 
Örülök hogy ide találtam


----------



## humanoid (2011 Február 23)

Jelen  Üdv mindenkinek


----------



## humanoid (2011 Február 23)

Itt megint esik a hó grrrr


----------



## vicika (2011 Február 23)

*Gyöngy*

Sziasztok !! Engem is nagyon érdekel a gyöngyfűzés
igaz még nem csináltam,majd jelenkezem a segitségért.


----------



## vicika (2011 Február 23)

Sziasztok!! Szeretnék kérni tőletek olyan mintát,amit kezdőknek,és egyszerű.


----------



## vicika (2011 Február 23)

Sziasztok!!!
Az is érdekelne Ha van róla rajz hogy hogyan kell eldolgozni a kész munka végét.
Köszönöm.


----------



## vicika (2011 Február 23)

Sziasztok!! Én csipkéket horgolok ha valakit érdekel a minta.


----------



## vicika (2011 Február 23)

Még nem tudok ezen az oldalon ,semmit csinálni,pld képet felrakni.


----------



## vicika (2011 Február 23)

Majd írok nektek ha már megismertem az oldalt,hogy seitsetek.


----------



## vicika (2011 Február 23)

Sziasztok én nagyon sokoldalú vagyok,imádom a kézimunkákat,ha tehetem
már a kezemben van a horgolás ,vagy a gobelin.


----------



## vicika (2011 Február 23)

Napközben hány órakor leveleztek?


----------



## kaba777 (2011 Február 23)

*20 hsz*

szeretnék


----------



## kaba777 (2011 Február 23)

össze


----------



## kaba777 (2011 Február 23)

gyűjteni


----------



## kaba777 (2011 Február 23)

20


----------



## kaba777 (2011 Február 23)

hsz-t


----------



## vicika (2011 Február 23)

Tanulok!!! probálok fel tenni képet.


----------



## kaba777 (2011 Február 23)

hogy


----------



## vicika (2011 Február 23)

Ez még sajnos nem megy.


----------



## kaba777 (2011 Február 23)

le


----------



## nyaugli (2011 Február 23)

Tudnék rendes hozzászólást is írni, de amíg nem tudom megnézni a gyöngyfűzés mellékletében a képet, addig mit mondjak?


----------



## kaba777 (2011 Február 23)

tudjam


----------



## kaba777 (2011 Február 23)

tölteni


----------



## nyaugli (2011 Február 23)

1


----------



## kaba777 (2011 Február 23)

a


----------



## nyaugli (2011 Február 23)

2


----------



## kaba777 (2011 Február 23)

darren


----------



## nyaugli (2011 Február 23)

3


----------



## kaba777 (2011 Február 23)

shan


----------



## nyaugli (2011 Február 23)

5


----------



## kaba777 (2011 Február 23)

leg


----------



## kaba777 (2011 Február 23)

újabb


----------



## nyaugli (2011 Február 23)

6


----------



## vicika (2011 Február 23)

Sziasztok!! én a horgolást,a gobelint szeretem.
Csak most regisztráltam és sok mindent még nem tudok a gépen .


----------



## kaba777 (2011 Február 23)

könyvét


----------



## hadri86 (2011 Február 23)

szia


----------



## kaba777 (2011 Február 23)

pdf


----------



## hadri86 (2011 Február 23)

de jó


----------



## nyaugli (2011 Február 23)

7


----------



## kaba777 (2011 Február 23)

formátumban


----------



## hadri86 (2011 Február 23)

sokadik jelen


----------



## vicika (2011 Február 23)

Ti ezen az oldalon milyen témakőrben levelezte?


----------



## kaba777 (2011 Február 23)

előre is


----------



## hadri86 (2011 Február 23)

4


----------



## kaba777 (2011 Február 23)

köszönöm


----------



## nyaugli (2011 Február 23)

szasztok! Mire jó ez a 20 db izélés? Már rég rendes hozzászólást írnék, ha meg tudtam volna nyitni a gyöngyfűzésnél a képeket!


----------



## hadri86 (2011 Február 23)

már


----------



## nyaugli (2011 Február 23)

szasztok! Mire jó ez a 20 db izélés? Már rég rendes hozzászólást írnék, ha meg tudtam volna nyitni a gyöngyfűzésnél a képeket!


----------



## hadri86 (2011 Február 23)

nagyon


----------



## vicika (2011 Február 23)

Napközben hány órakor vagytok itt?


----------



## kaba777 (2011 Február 23)

hogy felraktátok.. tényleg hatalmas hülyeség.. én csak egy pdf-t szeretnék megnyitni.. de ezért nem fogom megszeretni a forumot.. sokkal inkább írnék ha letudnám szedni egyből..


----------



## nyaugli (2011 Február 23)

Mire jó ez a 20 db izélés? Már rég rendes hozzászólást írnék, ha meg tudtam volna nyitni a gyöngyfűzésnél a képeket!


----------



## hadri86 (2011 Február 23)

szeretnék


----------



## kaba777 (2011 Február 23)

nyilvánvalóan a hozzászólások számát akarják növelni ezzel.. de amúgy semmi más értelmét nem látom..


----------



## hadri86 (2011 Február 23)

pdf-et


----------



## hadri86 (2011 Február 23)

letölteni


----------



## nyaugli (2011 Február 23)

kaba777 írta:


> hogy felraktátok.. tényleg hatalmas hülyeség.. én csak egy pdf-t szeretnék megnyitni.. de ezért nem fogom megszeretni a forumot.. sokkal inkább írnék ha letudnám szedni egyből..




... ezt itt a kérdés!


----------



## kaba777 (2011 Február 23)

20 hsz megvan már csak 1 napos reget kell megvárnom.. mekkora hülyeség..-.-


----------



## hadri86 (2011 Február 23)

13


----------



## nyaugli (2011 Február 23)

gyors hozzászólás


----------



## hadri86 (2011 Február 23)

14


----------



## hadri86 (2011 Február 23)

lassan kezdem unni


----------



## vicika (2011 Február 23)

*Köszönet*



Katalin/Anyoka írta:


> Én a MUK "gyártásba" vagyok bele merülve  De nagyon


Szia Katalin!!
Én még nagyon új vagyok,nagyon tetszik az oldalak amit inditottál,
most tanulgatok.Köszönet a sok munkádért,és azt is hogy itt lehetek!!


----------



## nyaugli (2011 Február 23)

kaba777 írta:


> 20 hsz megvan már csak 1 napos reget kell megvárnom.. mekkora hülyeség..-.-



Gratu!
Nekem már meg van a két nap. Most gyűjtögetek!


----------



## nyaugli (2011 Február 23)

gyűjtögetek


----------



## hadri86 (2011 Február 23)

de remélem megéri


----------



## nyaugli (2011 Február 23)

még mindíg gyűjtögetek


----------



## hadri86 (2011 Február 23)

hozzászólás


----------



## nyaugli (2011 Február 23)

Kitartás!!!!


----------



## hadri86 (2011 Február 23)

Jó nagy adag türelem kell ide


----------



## nyaugli (2011 Február 23)

énis énis


----------



## hadri86 (2011 Február 23)

már nem kell sok


----------



## nyaugli (2011 Február 23)

egen egen


----------



## hadri86 (2011 Február 23)

jupiiiiiiii


----------



## nyaugli (2011 Február 23)

írok


----------



## nyaugli (2011 Február 23)

utolsó
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hadri86 (2011 Február 23)

Remélem, most már hozzájutok a vágyaimhoz 
Sziasztok


----------



## Tespsissas (2011 Február 23)

wedf


----------



## vicika (2011 Február 23)

Sziasztok!!! Én még új Vagyok ,még képet sem tudok föl tenni
most ismerkedek.


----------



## bbb111bbb (2011 Február 23)

Jó az oldal


----------



## bbb111bbb (2011 Február 23)

De nagyon ám


----------



## bbb111bbb (2011 Február 23)

k


----------



## bbb111bbb (2011 Február 23)

kö


----------



## vicika (2011 Február 23)

Ha tudok teszek fel mintát,én horgolni szeretek,csipke terítő a mindenem.


----------



## bbb111bbb (2011 Február 23)

köz


----------



## bbb111bbb (2011 Február 23)

köze


----------



## bbb111bbb (2011 Február 23)

közel


----------



## bbb111bbb (2011 Február 23)

közel a


----------



## vicika (2011 Február 23)

Nem megy még.


----------



## bbb111bbb (2011 Február 23)

közel a c


----------



## bbb111bbb (2011 Február 23)

közel a cé


----------



## bbb111bbb (2011 Február 23)

közel a cél


----------



## bbb111bbb (2011 Február 23)

már csak 9


----------



## bbb111bbb (2011 Február 23)

már csak 8


----------



## bbb111bbb (2011 Február 23)

már csak 6


----------



## vicika (2011 Február 23)

Sziasztok !!! Még nem tudok képet feltenni.


----------



## bbb111bbb (2011 Február 23)

már csak 5, vagy elszámoltam magam?!?


----------



## bbb111bbb (2011 Február 23)

...de magas ez a hegy...


----------



## vicika (2011 Február 23)

Timike nekem van sok mintám és link oldalam is ,de még nem tudok feltölteni.


----------



## bbb111bbb (2011 Február 23)

...de már látom a tetejét...


----------



## bbb111bbb (2011 Február 23)

...látom a fényt...


----------



## bbb111bbb (2011 Február 23)

...hajj, de most a másik oldalon le kell másznom...


----------



## bbb111bbb (2011 Február 23)

...sikerült, megcsináltam, túléltem...


----------



## vicika (2011 Február 23)

*Csipke*

Sziasztok!!
Még nem ismerek senkit,de szeretném.


----------



## vicika (2011 Február 23)

Anyoka!!!Nagyon szép és jó az oldalad,köszönöm.


----------



## vicika (2011 Február 23)

Tudtok segíteni ha elakadok?


----------



## vicika (2011 Február 23)

Még nem tudok képet feltölteni,nagyon sok mintám és linkem van.


----------



## vicika (2011 Február 23)

Még két napot kell várnom.


----------



## vicika (2011 Február 23)

Mikor szoktatok be lépni? És így is tudtok beszélgetni?


----------



## vicika (2011 Február 23)

Én általában ebéd után érek rá,akkor horgicálok egy kicsit,vagy unokázok.


----------



## vicika (2011 Február 23)

Majd teszek föl saját munkát is,és ha tetszik a mintáját is .


----------



## vicika (2011 Február 23)

Még nagyon sok tanulni valóm van ,probálgatom.


----------



## esszko (2011 Február 23)

tetszik


----------



## vicika (2011 Február 23)

_Várom a választ.Még mit szerettek kézimunkázni?_


----------



## vicika (2011 Február 23)

Most elköszönök,pár nap múlva meg tanítanak az oldal használatára,és jövök.


----------



## vicika (2011 Február 23)

További szép napot,jó kézimunkázást mindenkinek.


----------



## bamboleio (2011 Február 23)

jó helyen van


----------



## MMJ (2011 Február 23)

-


----------



## MMJ (2011 Február 23)

hajrá minden gyöngyös lánynak!!!


----------



## MMJ (2011 Február 23)

5


----------



## MMJ (2011 Február 23)

6


----------



## zborai (2011 Február 23)

Köszönöm MINDENKINEK! NAGYON JÓ AZ OLDAL! ZT


----------



## zborai (2011 Február 23)

zborai írta:


> Köszönöm MINDENKINEK! NAGYON JÓ AZ OLDAL! ZT





jani 07 írta:


> Máté Péter nagy slágerok,


----------



## zborai (2011 Február 23)

Nagyon tetszik a lap. Köszönet mindenkinek!


----------



## zerika1980 (2011 Február 23)

melitta írta:


> aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


üdv


----------



## zerika1980 (2011 Február 23)

zerika1980 írta:


> üdv


azt hogy kell


----------



## zborai (2011 Február 23)

Nagyon tetszik a lap. Köszönet mindenkinek!


----------



## zborai (2011 Február 23)

Nagyon tetszik a lap. Köszönet mindenkinek!


----------



## zborai (2011 Február 23)

Nagyon tetszik a lap. Köszönet mindenkinek!ZT


----------



## zborai (2011 Február 23)

kÖSZI


----------



## zborai (2011 Február 23)

Köszi


----------



## zborai (2011 Február 23)

Köszi!


----------



## zborai (2011 Február 23)

Nagyon tetszik a lap. Köszi.


----------



## zborai (2011 Február 23)

Nagyon jó a lap. Köszönet mindenkinek!


----------



## zborai (2011 Február 23)

Nagyon tetszik a lap. Köszönet mindenkinek!


----------



## zborai (2011 Február 23)

Nagyon tetszik ez a lap. Köszönet mindenkinek!


----------



## zborai (2011 Február 23)

Nagyon tetszik a lap. Köszönet érte.


----------



## zborai (2011 Február 23)

Nagyon jó lap. Köszönet mindenkinek!


----------



## zborai (2011 Február 23)

Köszi


----------



## zborai (2011 Február 23)

Köszi. Jó a lap.


----------



## zborai (2011 Február 23)

Köszi.


----------



## zborai (2011 Február 23)

Köszi, nagyon jó!


----------



## zborai (2011 Február 23)

Köszi szépen.


----------



## zborai (2011 Február 23)

Köszi mindenkinek


----------



## kriszkat (2011 Február 23)

1


----------



## kriszkat (2011 Február 23)

2


----------



## kriszkat (2011 Február 23)

3


----------



## kriszkat (2011 Február 23)

4


----------



## kriszkat (2011 Február 23)

5


----------



## kriszkat (2011 Február 23)

6


----------



## kriszkat (2011 Február 23)

7


----------



## kriszkat (2011 Február 23)

8


----------



## kriszkat (2011 Február 23)

9


----------



## kriszkat (2011 Február 23)

10


----------



## kriszkat (2011 Február 23)

11


----------



## kriszkat (2011 Február 23)

12


----------



## kriszkat (2011 Február 23)

13


----------



## kriszkat (2011 Február 23)

14


----------



## kriszkat (2011 Február 23)

15


----------



## kriszkat (2011 Február 23)

16


----------



## kriszkat (2011 Február 23)

17


----------



## kriszkat (2011 Február 23)

18


----------



## kriszkat (2011 Február 23)

19


----------



## kriszkat (2011 Február 23)

20


----------



## kriszkat (2011 Február 23)

vege


----------



## eszterke57 (2011 Február 23)

Bea


----------



## eszterke57 (2011 Február 23)

zoli


----------



## eszterke57 (2011 Február 23)

orsi


----------



## eszterke57 (2011 Február 23)

dorina


----------



## eszterke57 (2011 Február 23)

vercsi


----------



## eszterke57 (2011 Február 23)

leila


----------



## eszterke57 (2011 Február 23)

anna


----------



## eszterke57 (2011 Február 23)

gergő


----------



## eszterke57 (2011 Február 23)

bence


----------



## eszterke57 (2011 Február 23)

dávid


----------



## eszterke57 (2011 Február 23)

sanyi


----------



## eszterke57 (2011 Február 23)

laci


----------



## eszterke57 (2011 Február 23)

dani


----------



## eszterke57 (2011 Február 23)

peti


----------



## eszterke57 (2011 Február 23)

jancsi


----------



## eszterke57 (2011 Február 23)

pisti


----------



## eszterke57 (2011 Február 23)

seila


----------



## eszterke57 (2011 Február 23)

bianka


----------



## eszterke57 (2011 Február 23)

monika


----------



## eszterke57 (2011 Február 23)

mark


----------



## eszterke57 (2011 Február 23)

krisztian


----------



## ani974 (2011 Február 23)

Szeretném a húsz hozzászólásomat összegyűjteni.


----------



## ani974 (2011 Február 23)

Viszont elég nagy butaságnak érzem...


----------



## ani974 (2011 Február 23)

... hogy mindenféle értelmetlen dolgot...


----------



## ani974 (2011 Február 23)

...írjak (mondjuk a számokat 1-20-ig)...


----------



## ani974 (2011 Február 23)

...ahhoz, hogy értelmes témához hozzászólhassak.


----------



## ani974 (2011 Február 23)

Nem panaszkodom, csak mondom...


----------



## ani974 (2011 Február 23)

...hogy a fórumba felkerült...


----------



## ani974 (2011 Február 23)

...néhány általam írt könyv...


----------



## ani974 (2011 Február 23)

...és, hogy még többet tölthessek fel...


----------



## ani974 (2011 Február 23)

...adminisztrátornak kellett írnom...


----------



## ani974 (2011 Február 23)

...mert a rendszer egyszerűen nem engedett csinálni semmit.


----------



## ani974 (2011 Február 23)

Most pedig,


----------



## ani974 (2011 Február 23)

itt panaszkodom,


----------



## ani974 (2011 Február 23)

részletekben,


----------



## ani974 (2011 Február 23)

hogy bármilyen más...


----------



## ani974 (2011 Február 23)

...témához hozzászólhassak.


----------



## ani974 (2011 Február 23)

Mindegy, legalább leírom a véleményem.


----------



## ani974 (2011 Február 23)

Már, ha olvassa egyáltalán valaki.


----------



## ani974 (2011 Február 23)

Szerintem mehetne ez egyszerűbben is.


----------



## ani974 (2011 Február 23)

Viszont még mindig nem engedi a rendszer, hogy ahhoz szóljak hozzá, amihez szeretnék, továbbra is a 20 hozzászólásomat kéri. ))


----------



## ani974 (2011 Február 23)

Feladom.


----------



## will63 (2011 Február 23)

1


----------



## will63 (2011 Február 23)

2


----------



## will63 (2011 Február 23)

4


----------



## will63 (2011 Február 23)

7


----------



## will63 (2011 Február 23)

10


----------



## will63 (2011 Február 23)

13


----------



## will63 (2011 Február 23)

16


----------



## will63 (2011 Február 23)

19


----------



## will63 (2011 Február 23)

20


----------



## gergorebi (2011 Február 23)

Sziasztok. 3 nappal ezelőtt regisztráltam , viszont csak ma sikerült összegyüjtenem a hozzászólásokat. Meddig kell várnom, hogy állandó tag lehessek?
Még mindeg nem enged megnyítanom semmit.
Kösz


----------



## gergorebi (2011 Február 23)

A hozzászólások begyüjtése utántól kell számítani a 48 órát?


----------



## ruthhelga (2011 Február 23)

Nekem mar lejart a 48 ora, akkor es csak most fogtam neki hozzaszolasokat irni! Jo ez igy?


----------



## kornomi (2011 Február 23)

1


----------



## kornomi (2011 Február 23)

2


----------



## kornomi (2011 Február 23)

3


----------



## kornomi (2011 Február 23)

4


----------



## kornomi (2011 Február 23)

5


----------



## kornomi (2011 Február 23)

6


----------



## Pat (2011 Február 23)

7


----------



## Pat (2011 Február 23)

8


----------



## Pat (2011 Február 23)

9


----------



## Pat (2011 Február 23)

10


----------



## Pat (2011 Február 23)

11


----------



## Pat (2011 Február 23)

12


----------



## Pat (2011 Február 23)

13


----------



## Pat (2011 Február 23)

14


----------



## balageba (2011 Február 23)

1


----------



## balageba (2011 Február 23)

2


----------



## balageba (2011 Február 23)

3


----------



## balageba (2011 Február 23)

4


----------



## balageba (2011 Február 23)

noss mit mondjak?


----------



## balageba (2011 Február 23)

5


----------



## gyabor (2011 Február 23)

első de nem az utolsó


----------



## MMJ (2011 Február 23)

Köszönöm Kedves Csiribiri66 a gyors reagálást. Igazából ezt már láttam ,de valahogy a japán nyelvvel nem boldogulok. nem is értem miért... A helma írta, hogy neki van magyar nyelvű kis segítsége és fotója hozzá. Azt kerestem volna vissza, hátha pont aza részlet lenne világos amit nem értek. de azért köszönöm, aranyos vagy .


----------



## MMJ (2011 Február 23)

csiribiri86 írta:


> Szia!
> 
> Itt megtalálod a gaudi kereszt mintáját:
> http://aliandra.hu/cikkek/gyongyeim/gaudi_kereszt___mintaval
> ...



Köszönöm Kedves Csiribiri66 a gyors reagáást. Igazából ezt már láttam ,de valahogy a japán nyelvvel nem boldogulok. nem is értem miért... A helma írta, hogy neki van magyar nyelvű kis segítsége és fotója hozzá. Azt kerestem volna vissza, hátha pont aza részlet lenne világos amit nem értek. de azért köszönöm, aranyos vagy .


----------



## gyabor (2011 Február 23)

2


----------



## gyabor (2011 Február 23)

3 azaz három


----------



## gyabor (2011 Február 23)

a következő


----------



## gyabor (2011 Február 23)

16


----------



## gyabor (2011 Február 23)

15


----------



## gyabor (2011 Február 23)

éljenek a hozzászólások


----------



## gyabor (2011 Február 23)

már csak 13 van hátra


----------



## gyabor (2011 Február 23)

9.


----------



## enkina (2011 Február 23)

érdekes, azokon a fórumokon, ahol nem volt kötelező minimum hozzászólás, gyorsan lett vagy 100 commentem, most meg azt sem tudom, hogy kezdjek hozzá...


----------



## Anka58 (2011 Február 23)

Nagyon köszönöm


----------



## gyabor (2011 Február 23)

10.


----------



## gyabor (2011 Február 23)

tizenegy


----------



## gyabor (2011 Február 23)

kilenc van hátra


----------



## gyabor (2011 Február 23)

8


----------



## gyabor (2011 Február 23)

két pasi meg egy kicsi - viasat3


----------



## gyabor (2011 Február 23)

15.


----------



## gyabor (2011 Február 23)




----------



## gyabor (2011 Február 23)




----------



## gyabor (2011 Február 23)

Breaking News
http://www.engadget.com/2011/02/23/apples-holding-an-event-on-march-2nd-well-be-there-live/


----------



## gyabor (2011 Február 23)

marc 2. 
iPad 2 Event

19:00 CET


----------



## gyabor (2011 Február 23)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cjSRkZthHfo&feature=feedu

Apple Mothership - by Handras


----------



## Anka58 (2011 Február 23)

köszönöm


----------



## Anka58 (2011 Február 23)

Nagyon köszönöm


----------



## Anka58 (2011 Február 23)

Nagyon köszönöm...kóstolót is mellékelhettél volna))


----------



## Anka58 (2011 Február 23)

Köszönöm


----------



## Anka58 (2011 Február 23)

Köszönöm


----------



## mmiirraazzss (2011 Február 23)

üdv. (-19)


----------



## mézes (2011 Február 23)

*üdv*

üdv mindenkinek


----------



## mézes (2011 Február 23)

ko


----------



## mézes (2011 Február 23)

köszi


----------



## mézes (2011 Február 23)

háló


----------



## mézes (2011 Február 23)

oké


----------



## mézes (2011 Február 23)

most már mennie kéne...


----------



## panonpaja (2011 Február 23)

Üdvözlök mindenkit !


----------



## panonpaja (2011 Február 23)

2


----------



## panonpaja (2011 Február 23)

Hát


----------



## panonpaja (2011 Február 23)

Most már 5


----------



## atisbacsi (2011 Február 23)

Üdv Münchenből!


----------



## atisbacsi (2011 Február 23)

Milyen lárma, milyen vígadalom!


----------



## atisbacsi (2011 Február 23)

Mi légyen ez? talán lakodalom?


----------



## atisbacsi (2011 Február 23)

Nem a biz a; fiatal vitézek


----------



## atisbacsi (2011 Február 23)

Látogatták meg ezt a csapszéket.


----------



## atisbacsi (2011 Február 23)

"Kocsmárosné, maga nem jót forral,


----------



## atisbacsi (2011 Február 23)

Minek késik oly soká a borral?


----------



## atisbacsi (2011 Február 23)

Tudja, hogy nincs pénzem? majd lesz nekem


----------



## atisbacsi (2011 Február 23)

A harc után, akkor megfizetem."


----------



## atisbacsi (2011 Február 23)

"Kocsmárosné szép leánya, rózsám,


----------



## atisbacsi (2011 Február 23)

Jőjön ide, jőjön ide hozzám!


----------



## atisbacsi (2011 Február 23)

Csókoljon meg, kérem igen szépen,


----------



## atisbacsi (2011 Február 23)

A harc után feleségül vészem."


----------



## atisbacsi (2011 Február 23)

S iddogálnak, csókolóznak nagyba',


----------



## atisbacsi (2011 Február 23)

Minden, ami gond, oda van hagyva,


----------



## atisbacsi (2011 Február 23)

Mintha nem is várnának csatára,


----------



## atisbacsi (2011 Február 23)

Mintha még vagy száz év volna hátra.


----------



## atisbacsi (2011 Február 23)

"El azért a nagyobbik kancsóért!"


----------



## atisbacsi (2011 Február 23)

Ma piros bor, holnap majd piros vér...


----------



## atisbacsi (2011 Február 23)

"Eszem azt a szádat, be csókra áll!"


----------



## atisbacsi (2011 Február 23)

Ma meleg csók, holnap hideg halál!...

Petőfi: 
MILYEN LÁRMA, MILYEN VÍGADALOM!

köszi!


----------



## freeboy111111 (2011 Február 23)

nagyon jó oldal, végre ráakadtam egy könyvre amit ezer éve keresek


----------



## freeboy111111 (2011 Február 23)

csak ez a 20 hozzászólás...


----------



## freeboy111111 (2011 Február 23)

2x2 néha 5


----------



## freeboy111111 (2011 Február 23)

ma jó hideg volt


----------



## freeboy111111 (2011 Február 23)

próbáljunk értelmesebb dolgohat írni xD


----------



## freeboy111111 (2011 Február 23)

bár néha nem könnyű


----------



## freeboy111111 (2011 Február 23)

még sok van hátra...


----------



## freeboy111111 (2011 Február 23)

sebaj elbeszélgetek magammal addig is...


----------



## freeboy111111 (2011 Február 23)

haladás...


----------



## Alaleh (2011 Február 23)

Hello


----------



## freeboy111111 (2011 Február 23)

megvan a fele


----------



## freeboy111111 (2011 Február 23)

helló


----------



## freeboy111111 (2011 Február 23)

de jó nem magamba beszélek xD


----------



## freeboy111111 (2011 Február 23)

na még na még


----------



## freeboy111111 (2011 Február 23)

tovább gyerünk...


----------



## freeboy111111 (2011 Február 23)

ééés


----------



## freeboy111111 (2011 Február 23)

mindjárt


----------



## freeboy111111 (2011 Február 23)

megvan


----------



## freeboy111111 (2011 Február 23)

vagyis madjnem


----------



## freeboy111111 (2011 Február 23)

ez az


----------



## freeboy111111 (2011 Február 23)

siker


----------



## freeboy111111 (2011 Február 23)

remélem


----------



## Anatole (2011 Február 23)

Üdv mindenkinek!


----------



## Anatole (2011 Február 23)

Na még 19.


----------



## Anatole (2011 Február 23)

Nem lett ez jól kitalálva.


----------



## Anatole (2011 Február 23)

Miért kell 20?


----------



## Anatole (2011 Február 23)

Jahahahaj.


----------



## Anatole (2011 Február 23)

Na lassan de biztosan haladok.


----------



## somlyai (2011 Február 23)

kiss


----------



## Anatole (2011 Február 23)

Még 14.


----------



## Anatole (2011 Február 23)

Te jó Ég.


----------



## Anatole (2011 Február 23)

Sok kell még


----------



## williem (2011 Február 23)

Sziasztok!


----------



## williem (2011 Február 23)

Kezdjünk hozzá...


----------



## Anatole (2011 Február 23)

De miért?


----------



## williem (2011 Február 23)

...x-3...


----------



## williem (2011 Február 23)

...x-4...


----------



## williem (2011 Február 23)

...x-5...


----------



## williem (2011 Február 23)

...x-6...


----------



## williem (2011 Február 23)

...x-7...


----------



## williem (2011 Február 23)

...x-8...


----------



## williem (2011 Február 23)

...x-9...


----------



## williem (2011 Február 23)

...x-10...


----------



## williem (2011 Február 23)

...x-11...


----------



## williem (2011 Február 23)

...x-12...


----------



## Anatole (2011 Február 23)

Félút.


----------



## williem (2011 Február 23)

...x-13...


----------



## Anatole (2011 Február 23)

Haladok.


----------



## williem (2011 Február 23)

...x-14...


----------



## williem (2011 Február 23)

...x-15...


----------



## williem (2011 Február 23)

...x-16...


----------



## williem (2011 Február 23)

...x-17...


----------



## williem (2011 Február 23)

...x-18...


----------



## Anatole (2011 Február 23)

Látom más is így van


----------



## williem (2011 Február 23)

...x-19...


----------



## williem (2011 Február 23)

...x-20... Ha minden igaz, akkor készen vagyok.


----------



## Anatole (2011 Február 23)

Haladunk.


----------



## Anatole (2011 Február 23)

Na már kevés kell.


----------



## Anatole (2011 Február 23)

éééééssssssssssssss.......


----------



## Anatole (2011 Február 23)

Kezdődik....


----------



## Anatole (2011 Február 23)

3.


----------



## Anatole (2011 Február 24)

2


----------



## Anatole (2011 Február 24)

1


----------



## Zsokaf (2011 Február 24)

**

Sziasztok!
Ez az első hozzászólásom


----------



## Aussie (2011 Február 24)

Udv mindenkinek


----------



## Aussie (2011 Február 24)

Jo itt lenni


----------



## Aussie (2011 Február 24)

erdekes ez a hely


----------



## Aussie (2011 Február 24)

kerestme mar tobb helyen


----------



## Aussie (2011 Február 24)

kerestem termeszetesen


----------



## Aussie (2011 Február 24)

lassan azet haladok a 20 fele


----------



## Aussie (2011 Február 24)

van itt valaki rajtam kivul?


----------



## Aussie (2011 Február 24)

nalatok milyen az ido?


----------



## Aussie (2011 Február 24)

itt kellemes napsuteses


----------



## Aussie (2011 Február 24)

meg 11


----------



## Aussie (2011 Február 24)

10


----------



## Aussie (2011 Február 24)

9


----------



## Aussie (2011 Február 24)

8


----------



## Zsokaf (2011 Február 24)

ez meg a második


----------



## Aussie (2011 Február 24)

raktam fel avatart


----------



## Aussie (2011 Február 24)

meg lehet majd lecserelem


----------



## Aussie (2011 Február 24)

mar csak 5


----------



## Aussie (2011 Február 24)

4


----------



## Aussie (2011 Február 24)

3


----------



## Aussie (2011 Február 24)

2


----------



## Aussie (2011 Február 24)

1


----------



## Aussie (2011 Február 24)

na mar csak a 48 orat kell kivarni


----------



## Divus (2011 Február 24)

Oké


----------



## Divus (2011 Február 24)

sziasztok


----------



## Divus (2011 Február 24)

most kezdem a hozzászólás gyűjtést xD


----------



## Divus (2011 Február 24)

szóval üdv mindenkinek xD


----------



## Divus (2011 Február 24)

hogy s mint?


----------



## Divus (2011 Február 24)

nekem kéne pár karaoke szám,jó verzsönben


----------



## Divus (2011 Február 24)

itt találok mindenfélét?  nem is tudom mit lehet itt csinálni xD csak itt láttam a budapest bártól egy karaoket,és az nekem nagyon kellene


----------



## Divus (2011 Február 24)

de ha van valakinek még budapest bár karaokeja,akkor azokat nekem küldheti *-* megköszönném


----------



## Divus (2011 Február 24)

a szívemben bomba van,a ki tudja holnap látsz e még,meg még sokféle


----------



## Divus (2011 Február 24)

csak eddig sehol nem találtam egyet sem  a midis meg.... olyan.... nah xD na de ez a 10.megnézem történt e valami,és bocsi a sok reagért


----------



## Divus (2011 Február 24)

jah,emilkém [email protected]  ha van BB karaoked,akkor gondolj rám  kösziiii!!!


----------



## Divus (2011 Február 24)

jó,kell még 9 hozzászólás xD


----------



## Divus (2011 Február 24)

akkor rontom még itt a levegőt,bocsi xD


----------



## Divus (2011 Február 24)

szóval,Dorka vagyok,22 éves,nem vagyok 9 éve alkoholista..... xD


----------



## Divus (2011 Február 24)

csak fáradt és épp ezzel bajlódom ami vicces így hajnali 2kor xD


----------



## Divus (2011 Február 24)

de nagyon kell az a zene xD musical társulatban éneklek,és vannak nem musicales fellépéseink is,és jó volna ha volna


----------



## Divus (2011 Február 24)

mármint nem musicales dal,azaz Budapest Bár xD


----------



## Divus (2011 Február 24)

ééééééééés már csak három,mindjárt kettőőő


----------



## Divus (2011 Február 24)

nah akkor én most ismét megyek,jó volt veletek beszélgetni xD


----------



## Divus (2011 Február 24)

szép álmokat mindenkinek,és gurulós angyalkákat  és akinek megvan a tito & tarantula after dark karaokeban,azt is küldjétek xD kösziiiiii  páká


----------



## évigas (2011 Február 24)

helló mindenkinek!


----------



## évigas (2011 Február 24)

már ez a harmadik


----------



## évigas (2011 Február 24)

szeretek kézimunkázni


----------



## évigas (2011 Február 24)

5896


----------



## évigas (2011 Február 24)

Köszönöm Melitta!


----------



## évigas (2011 Február 24)

Jó reggelt mindenkinek!!


----------



## évigas (2011 Február 24)

jó itt lenni!


----------



## évigas (2011 Február 24)

nhz41


----------



## évigas (2011 Február 24)

Szeretek kirakózni


----------



## évigas (2011 Február 24)

Van itt valaki?


----------



## évigas (2011 Február 24)

Nagyon sok téma van itt!


----------



## évigas (2011 Február 24)

Csak győzzek kiigazodni köztük.


----------



## évigas (2011 Február 24)

Már csak nyolc kell!!


----------



## évigas (2011 Február 24)

Holnap telik le a 48 órám.


----------



## évigas (2011 Február 24)

Szeretnék szép hímzéseket találni!


----------



## évigas (2011 Február 24)

Nem tájékoztattak előre,hogy csak húsz hozzászólás és 48 óra elteltével 
nézelődhetek.


----------



## évigas (2011 Február 24)

Nehéz így hozzászólni bármihez.


----------



## évigas (2011 Február 24)

Már haladok .


----------



## évigas (2011 Február 24)

Estére letelik a 48 óra.


----------



## évigas (2011 Február 24)

Már csak egy kell!!


----------



## évigas (2011 Február 24)

Még kell?


----------



## Lameth (2011 Február 24)

Először is üdv mindenkinek.


----------



## Lameth (2011 Február 24)

Nem igazán értem mi értelme ennek a 20 hozzászólásos dolognak.


----------



## Lameth (2011 Február 24)

Ha már ilyen egyszerűen ki is kerülhető.


----------



## Lameth (2011 Február 24)

Csak egy kis könyvecske kell nekem, sehol máshol nem találtam meg.


----------



## Lameth (2011 Február 24)

Azért örülök, hogy legalább itt megvan.


----------



## Lameth (2011 Február 24)

Csak most várhatok két napot, hogy leszedhessem.


----------



## Lameth (2011 Február 24)

Na mindegy.


----------



## Lameth (2011 Február 24)

Egyébként csak ez kell:


----------



## Lameth (2011 Február 24)

Orson Scott Card - A Holtak Szószólója - 2. kötet


----------



## Lameth (2011 Február 24)

Külön köszönet Aleppo-nak, hogy megosztotta ezt.


----------



## Lameth (2011 Február 24)

Amúgy nem is értem, miért kellett kettészedni ezt a könyvet.


----------



## Lameth (2011 Február 24)

Befejeztem az első kötetet, és folytattam a Fajírtással.


----------



## Lameth (2011 Február 24)

Úgyhogy a második kötetből már egy csomó dolog kiderült.


----------



## Lameth (2011 Február 24)

Na mindegy.


----------



## Lameth (2011 Február 24)

Na mindegy.


----------



## Lameth (2011 Február 24)

Na mindegy..


----------



## Lameth (2011 Február 24)

Na mindegy...


----------



## Lameth (2011 Február 24)

Na mindegy....


----------



## Lameth (2011 Február 24)

Na mindegy.....


----------



## Lameth (2011 Február 24)

Végre, 20.


----------



## ENIKO35 (2011 Február 24)

*üdvözlet*

Sziasztok!


Szeretettel köszöntök mindenkit....Még új vagyok itt....
De mindenkinek jó böngészést kívánok!


----------



## zsuzsa61 (2011 Február 24)

Szeretettel üdvözlök minden fórumozót!


----------



## lyshematenel (2011 Február 24)

*Petőfi Sándor: Farkasok Dala*

Süvölt a zivatar


----------



## lyshematenel (2011 Február 24)

A felhős ég alatt,


----------



## lyshematenel (2011 Február 24)

A tél iker fia,


----------



## lyshematenel (2011 Február 24)

Eső és hó szakad.


----------



## lyshematenel (2011 Február 24)

Kietlen pusztaság


----------



## lyshematenel (2011 Február 24)

Ez, amelyben lakunk;


----------



## lyshematenel (2011 Február 24)

Nincs egy bokor se', hol


----------



## lyshematenel (2011 Február 24)

Meghúzhatnók magunk.


----------



## lyshematenel (2011 Február 24)

Itt kívül a hideg,


----------



## lyshematenel (2011 Február 24)

Az éhség ott belül,


----------



## lyshematenel (2011 Február 24)

E kettős üldözőnk


----------



## lyshematenel (2011 Február 24)

Kinoz kegyetlenül;


----------



## lyshematenel (2011 Február 24)

S amott a harmadik:


----------



## lyshematenel (2011 Február 24)

A töltött fegyverek.


----------



## lyshematenel (2011 Február 24)

A fehér hóra le


----------



## lyshematenel (2011 Február 24)

Piros vérünk csepeg.


----------



## lyshematenel (2011 Február 24)

Fázunk és éhezünk


----------



## lyshematenel (2011 Február 24)

S átlőve oldalunk,


----------



## Hedy66 (2011 Február 24)

*Köszöntő*

Sziasztok! Új vagyok itt. Egy könyv keresése közben találtam erre az oldalra.


----------



## lyshematenel (2011 Február 24)

Részünk minden nyomor...


----------



## lyshematenel (2011 Február 24)

De szabadok vagyunk! 

1847



Köszönöm a gyors lehetőséget a 20 hozzászólás beszerzésére!


----------



## Hedy66 (2011 Február 24)

*Tracy*

Nemrég hallottam egy ausztrál barátnőmtől Tracy Chelvalier könyveiről. Szeretném elolvasni.


----------



## Hedy66 (2011 Február 24)

*Mo*

Magyarországon a fizetésekhez képest elég drágák a könyvek.


----------



## jopka (2011 Február 24)

hozzászólok


----------



## Hedy66 (2011 Február 24)

Ezért fordultam az e-book világa felé.


----------



## Hedy66 (2011 Február 24)

*e-book*

Az olvasásban lelem mindennapi örömöm.


----------



## Hedy66 (2011 Február 24)

Bár hiányzik a könyv illata.


----------



## lukacsf (2011 Február 24)

most mit olvasol?


----------



## tomyko (2011 Február 24)

sziasztok ma én is jelen voltam.


----------



## zz76zz (2011 Február 24)

szagos mozi után a szagos monitor


----------



## zz76zz (2011 Február 24)

a csümmentyű értelmes hozzászólásnak minősül?


----------



## zz76zz (2011 Február 24)

Házaspár
- Mit fogsz csinálni, ha meghalok ?
- Elengedem a nyakad.


----------



## zz76zz (2011 Február 24)

Helyettes lövész,
A nyolcvanéves Karcsi bácsi dicsekszik az orvosának, hogy fiatal felesége terhes lett.
A doktor megcsóválj a fejét, és a következőket mondja :
- Hadd meséljek el egy történetet !
- Egy ember elment vadászni, de olyan szórakozott volt, hogy puska helyett az esernyőjét vitte magával.
- Amikor váratlanul elé toppant az oroszlán, jobb híján ráfogta az esernyőjét, és elkiáltotta magát :
"Bumm !" Az oroszlán erre holtan terült el.
- Ilyen nincs, biztosan valaki más lőtt helyette - hitetlenkedik az "ifjú" apa.
- Hát ezt akartam én is mondani.


----------



## zz76zz (2011 Február 24)

A szomjhalál szélén
Az ír nagypapa háborús élményeiről mesél az unokájának.
- Körülvett minket az ellenség.
- Élelmiszer tartalékaink teljesen kimerültek.
- Nem volt mit ennünk, és nem volt egyetlen csepp whiskynk sem.
- Már majdnem szomjan haltunk.
- Papa, víz nem volt a közelben?
- Az volt, fiacskám, de mosakodni nem értünk rá.


----------



## zz76zz (2011 Február 24)

Csõtörés van egy orvos villájában. A doki telefonon hívja az ismerõs csõszerelõt
- Azonnal ugorj kocsiba, csõtörés van nálunk, a pincében már minden úszik!
- Nem mehetek, tudod hogy ünnepelünk. Itt vannak a gyerekek, az egész rokonság, hívjál valaki mást.
- Bezzeg mikor beteg valaki a családodból, mindig engem hívsz, és én mindig szó nélkül indulok.
- Igazad van, már jövök is.
A csõszerelõ megérkezik, kinyitja a pincébe vezetõ ajtót. A harmadik lépcsõfokról bedob a vízbe két aszpirint és így szól
- Ha hétfõig nem apad le, hívjál újra!


----------



## zz76zz (2011 Február 24)

- Doktor úr, azt hiszem új szemüvegre lenne szükségem!
- Az biztos, mert ez egy hentesüzlet!


----------



## zz76zz (2011 Február 24)

- Képzeld, a szomszédasszonynak balesete volt!
- Megsérült?
- Igen.
- Hol?
- Az arcán. De szerencsére egy jó kezû sebész rendbe hozta. Olyan az arca mint régen.
- Jajj, szegény!


----------



## zz76zz (2011 Február 24)

- Képzeld, a szomszédasszonynak balesete volt!
- Megsérült?
- Igen.
- Hol?
- Az arcán. De szerencsére egy jó kezû sebész rendbe hozta. Olyan az arca mint régen.
- Jajj, szegény!


----------



## zz76zz (2011 Február 24)

- Doktor úr, csak azért kerestem fel ismét, hogy õszinte köszönetemet fejezzem ki önnek.
- Ne haragudjon, de nem emlékszem. Ön páciens vagy örökös?


----------



## zz76zz (2011 Február 24)

- Ha eljön a feleségem az öreg kutyánkkal, legyen szíves, adjon be neki egy injekciót, amitõl fájdalom nélkül kimúlik.
- Rendben, uram, de hazatalál egyedül a kutya?


----------



## flexsnake (2011 Február 24)

hali


----------



## ENIKO35 (2011 Február 24)

köszönjük


----------



## ENIKO35 (2011 Február 24)

sok boldogságot.


----------



## ENIKO35 (2011 Február 24)

tetszik.


----------



## ENIKO35 (2011 Február 24)

hmm


----------



## ALgore (2011 Február 24)

Üdv Székesfehérvárról.


----------



## torrenter (2011 Február 24)

Üdv mindenkinek


----------



## torrenter (2011 Február 24)

Azért irok hogy legyen minél több hozzászólásom


----------



## torrenter (2011 Február 24)

Nagyon szeretem a zenét és a sportot


----------



## torrenter (2011 Február 24)

és a jó kocsikat meg motrokat is


----------



## torrenter (2011 Február 24)

valaki járt Mezőpanitba?


----------



## torrenter (2011 Február 24)

van valakinek meghivója a Bithorlo-ra vagy az nCore ra? akinek van üzenetben szoljon
csrébe tudok küldeni a Diablotorrent re és a Bigtorrent re


----------



## torrenter (2011 Február 24)

szeretek pokerezni meg mindenféle szerencsejátékot


----------



## torrenter (2011 Február 24)

egyszóval szerencsejátékos vagyok


----------



## torrenter (2011 Február 24)

játszom a fulltilten meg a pokerstarson


----------



## torrenter (2011 Február 24)

csak ezért irtam hogy legyen minél több üzenetem


----------



## torrenter (2011 Február 24)

kösz hogy benéztél


----------



## torrenter (2011 Február 24)

viszlát mindenkinek


----------



## era0826 (2011 Február 24)

Sziasztok !

Nagyon örülök, hogy rátaláltam erre a honlapra.


----------



## BanoKriszta (2011 Február 24)

*Hozzászólok*

Írok, hogy tölthessek!


----------



## BanoKriszta (2011 Február 24)

Örülök, hogy megtaláltam ezt az oldalt!


----------



## BanoKriszta (2011 Február 24)

*üzenet*

Tölteni szeretnék!


----------



## BanoKriszta (2011 Február 24)

Jó böngészést!


----------



## BanoKriszta (2011 Február 24)

Még hány hozzászólás kellhet?


----------



## BanoKriszta (2011 Február 24)

Mennem kéne!


----------



## BanoKriszta (2011 Február 24)

*Gyerek*

Ébred a kislányom!


----------



## BanoKriszta (2011 Február 24)

A fiamnak pedig Zrínyis matek feladatok kellenének!


----------



## BanoKriszta (2011 Február 24)

Elég már?


----------



## BanoKriszta (2011 Február 24)

Tölthetek?


----------



## BanoKriszta (2011 Február 24)

Kinek van ehhez idege?


----------



## BanoKriszta (2011 Február 24)

Jó lenne a lényegre térni!


----------



## BanoKriszta (2011 Február 24)

Na még 1!


----------



## BanoKriszta (2011 Február 24)

14.


----------



## BanoKriszta (2011 Február 24)

15.


----------



## BanoKriszta (2011 Február 24)

16.


----------



## BanoKriszta (2011 Február 24)

*17.*

17.


----------



## BanoKriszta (2011 Február 24)

18.


----------



## BanoKriszta (2011 Február 24)

Utolsó előtti....


----------



## BanoKriszta (2011 Február 24)

Siker?!


----------



## gazsinak (2011 Február 24)

*szia*



Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg



szia


----------



## gazsinak (2011 Február 24)

udv mindenkinek


----------



## gazsinak (2011 Február 24)

harmadik


----------



## gazsinak (2011 Február 24)

negyedik


----------



## gazsinak (2011 Február 24)

huszig meg


----------



## gazsinak (2011 Február 24)

6


----------



## gazsinak (2011 Február 24)

hello biatorbagy


----------



## gazsinak (2011 Február 24)

nincs annyira messze tolem


----------



## Sallee (2011 Február 24)

Sziasztok!


----------



## fakanzsu (2011 Február 24)

Köszöntök mindenkit!


----------



## Sallee (2011 Február 24)

Én is gyűjtöm a hozzászólásokat, de idézeteket gondoltam adni cserébe, hogy tartalma is legyen.


----------



## Sallee (2011 Február 24)

Azt mondják, a szerelem vak. Dehogy vak, inkább élesen lát. Felfedezi a sok jót, ami valóban megvan abban, akit az ember szeret. (Csőgl János)


----------



## Sallee (2011 Február 24)

"Egy kapcsolatból olyan súlytalanul kellene leválni, mint ahogy a levelét engedi el a fa, vagyis csak akkor, ha ez már érzelmileg lehetséges. Akkor kezdjen hullani a szirom, ha már bennünk is meghalt a virág." (Popper Péter)


----------



## Sallee (2011 Február 24)

"Mert a gyerek a legnagyobb csoda, az élet egyetlen értelme, de ugyanakkor ne csaljuk magunkat, soha és semmiben, s ezért rögtön megmondom neked azt is, nem hiszek benne, hogy a gyerek megoldja két ember között azt, ami lappangó feszültség, elintézhetetlen bonyodalom. De erről kár beszélni." (Márai Sándor)


----------



## Sallee (2011 Február 24)

"Az asszonyok kerülő utakon érik el a céljaikat. Megtanulják - már ha nem ezzel a tudással születnek -, hogy kihasználják a férfiak gyönge pontjait." (Agatha Christie)


----------



## Sallee (2011 Február 24)

"Valamennyi embernek ugyanaz a célja, mint Neked: emberi módon akar élni. Békét és nyugalmat akar. Otthont, vagyis egy szemétdombot, melyen ő a kakas, aki kukorékol. Azonban több a kakas, mint a szemétdomb. És így egymás között meg kell osszátok a dombot és a kukorékolást." (Wass Albert)


----------



## Sallee (2011 Február 24)

"Mindig van másnap, és az élet lehetőséget ad nekünk arra, hogy jóvátegyük a dolgokat, de ha tévedek, és csak a mai nap van nekünk, szeretném elmondani neked, mennyire szeretlek, és hogy sosem felejtelek el." (Gabriel García Marquez)


----------



## Sallee (2011 Február 24)

"Múlt mindaz, ami a mai napig a világegyetemben történt függetlenül attól, hogy tudunk róla vagy sem." (Romsics Ignác)


----------



## Sallee (2011 Február 24)

"A rögtön-mérgező mérgeket már felfedeztük
ám a rögtön-gyógyító gyógymódokat még nem." (Simonyi Imre)


----------



## Sallee (2011 Február 24)

"Aki szárnyatlanul él a viharos, ködszürke Időben, nem tehet mást, mint vár - várja a jobb világot, s a partot. Így élünk. Jó azoknak, akik várni tudnak még - mert sokan már nem is várnak, egyáltalán." (Müller Péter)


----------



## Sallee (2011 Február 24)

"Mindenkinek joga van a saját őrültségéhez!" (Salvador Dalí)


----------



## Sallee (2011 Február 24)

"Ha úgy viselkedem, ahogy az emberek elvárják tőlem, akkor a rabszolgájukká válok." (Paulo Coelho)


----------



## Sallee (2011 Február 24)

"A boldogság emléke már nem boldogság, de a fájdalom emléke még fájdalom." (George Byron)


----------



## Sallee (2011 Február 24)

"A legnagyobb hiba abban van, aki nem a jobbaknak akar tetszeni, hanem a tömegnek." (Seneca)


----------



## ForevER1975 (2011 Február 24)

a


----------



## Kayama (2011 Február 24)

Szervusztok! Úgy látom, itt sok kincs található! Alig várom a hozzáférést  Remélem, én is fogok tudni újakat mutatni Nektek 
Szeretettel:
Kayama


----------



## ForevER1975 (2011 Február 24)

malacka cukky


----------



## Sallee (2011 Február 24)

"A siker nem döntő, a kudarc nem végzetes: a bátorság, hogy folytasd, ez az, ami számít." (Churchill)


----------



## ForevER1975 (2011 Február 24)

a sajt szagú retetek


----------



## ForevER1975 (2011 Február 24)

:11::11::11::11::11::11::11::11:Caskett


----------



## Sallee (2011 Február 24)

"A rossz mellett ott áll a jó is. Azért van jó, mert rossz is van: mindkettő a szabad ítélet, a szabad akaratunkból származó döntés következtében jön e világra." (Kornis Mihály)


----------



## ForevER1975 (2011 Február 24)

ahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## fakanzsu (2011 Február 24)

Sziasztok!


----------



## ForevER1975 (2011 Február 24)

helló


----------



## Sallee (2011 Február 24)

"Dacolhatok még, Isten, véled is.
Bár százszor mondja a sors: eddig élj,
Kikacagom, s ha tetszik, hát nem élek." (Madách Imre)


----------



## Sallee (2011 Február 24)

"Az embereknek szükségük van ábrándokra. Ha mindnyájan pontosan olyannak látnánk a világot, amilyen valójában, reggel senki sem akarna felkelni az ágyból." (Candace Bushnell)


----------



## Sallee (2011 Február 24)

"Felfelé nézz, minél feljebb, annál jobb. Számíts a legcsodálatosabb dolgokra, nem csak a jövőben, hanem épp most is. Vedd észre, hogy nincs olyan, hogy túl jó. Ne hagyd, hogy bárki bármilyen módon megakadályozzon vagy visszatartson." (Eileen Caddy)


----------



## patric0523 (2011 Február 24)

*heló*

heló mindenkinek


----------



## Sallee (2011 Február 24)

"Ne féljenek a tökéletességtől! Sosem érik el." (Salvador Dalí)


----------



## Sallee (2011 Február 24)

"Az út a boldogsághoz autópálya azok számára, akik tudják, hol vannak a szélei." (Hubbard)


----------



## patric0523 (2011 Február 24)

*heló*

helóka


----------



## ForevER1975 (2011 Február 24)

pom-pom meséi


----------



## Hilduka (2011 Február 24)

Szép napot kívánok mindenkinek!
Teljen úgy, ahogy szeretnétek!


----------



## fakanzsu (2011 Február 24)

Minden jégtörő Mátyásnak boldog névnapot!


----------



## smihaly (2011 Február 24)

*Üdv mindenkinek!*

Üdv mindenkinek!


----------



## ForevER1975 (2011 Február 24)

hedhe


----------



## Mimike69 (2011 Február 24)

Hello! Fogalmam sincs, hogy mit szólhatnék hozzá  xĐ


----------



## Mimike69 (2011 Február 24)

Okés, megvolt az első hozzászólásom, ez a 2.  Am tök mindegy, gondolom, hogy mit írok ide, úgyis összevisszaság van


----------



## Mimike69 (2011 Február 24)

Íme egy saját vers, nem igazán jó, de hozzászólásnak megteszi 

Fájdalom

"Fájdalmamban bánatomat az égbe kiáltanám:
Miért tetted ezt velem? Miért nincs többé hazám?
De nem teszem, mert tudom, úgysem hallanád meg,
s ha meghallanád is, újra eldobnád szerelmemet.

Emlékszem, mikor először kimondtad: szeretlek,
akkor az öröm, s a szenvedély járta át szívemet...
...de most, ha belenézek, csak ködöt látok, sötétséget,
s érzem, többé soha nem fürdik már a szerelem fényében.

Nem maradt más, csak az örök éj és magány,
nem létezik férfi, akinek újra odaadnám.
Nem létezik, mert csak Te lehetsz az, kiért örökké dobog,
mert bár neked nem kell, még most is Te birtoklod...

De fájdalmamat végül mégis az égbe kiáltom:
Miért tetted ezt velem? Miért lett minden csak álom?
Választ nem kapo, s Te nem hallod meg szavaim,
így hát a földre rogyok, görnyedek...arcomat mossák forró könnyeim..."


----------



## Mimike69 (2011 Február 24)

Szomorú angyal

"...s azóra szomorú angyalként bolyongok Ég s Föld között,
hisz szívem azóta sem gyógyult, mióta összetört.
Próbáltam apró darabjait összerakni, de rájöttem, nem lehet,
s szívettépő fájdalmamban eldobtam életemet...

Eldobtam, mert ráeszméltem, nélküled nem lét a lét,
de látod? Te nem hitted, hogy életem adnám szerelmedért.
S most ím, itt vagyok e ködös, felhőtlen, sötét égen,
dögkeselyűk közt élem halálom utáni létem...

Nem sajnáltam eldobni érted azt, mit más örökké kíván,
hisz lelkem már azelőtt meghalt, mielőtt szívem megállt...
...de még utolsó dobbanásával is Táged szerettelek,
bár te sosem hitted, s félretoltál, akár egy gyermeket.

S azóta szomorú angyalként bolyongok Ég s Föld között,
mindent magammal hoztam, mi hozzád kötött.
Magammal hoztam, s mikor megérintem, látlak Téged,
mert akármennyire bánt is, s gyűlölnéd...én figyellek Téged..."


----------



## Mimike69 (2011 Február 24)

"Ki azt mondja, imád: sose hidd el szavát.
Ki azt mondja, szeret: talán igaz lehet.
De az, ki rádnéz, hallgat,
nem beszél és nem szavalgat,
annak add egész szívedet,
mert az forrón és hűn szere."


----------



## Mimike69 (2011 Február 24)

"A szerelem nem egy, hanem az egyetlen lehetőség, hogy boldogok legyünk."
(Francoise Sagan)


----------



## Mimike69 (2011 Február 24)

"Visszahoz egy régi perc, megidéz egy fénykép, míg csak élnem kell, sose lesz másképp. Ugyanaz a fájdalom, ugyanaz az érzés, az a búcsú szó, amivel elmész. ... Itt az éjjel, és te nem vagy már velem, hogy fogd a két kezem, ugy mint régen, és ha hívlak, tudom, senki nem felel, csak egy elfelejtett dal sír a szélben."


----------



## kiscse (2011 Február 24)

Wulfi írta:


> Köszi, Melitta! kiss


 
Köszi a tippet!


----------



## kiscse (2011 Február 24)

Köszi a tippet!


----------



## kiscse (2011 Február 24)

*20*

Kezdem a vissaszámlálást: 20


----------



## kiscse (2011 Február 24)

Megy ez: 19


----------



## Hajni* (2011 Február 24)

köszönöm


----------



## kiscse (2011 Február 24)

*18*

Rég voltam 18


----------



## kiscse (2011 Február 24)

*17*

A Tavasz 17 pillanata


----------



## prof3c (2011 Február 24)

Nagyon kell egy film szóval értsétek meg... 1


----------



## kiscse (2011 Február 24)

Sweet 16


----------



## prof3c (2011 Február 24)

2


----------



## prof3c (2011 Február 24)

3


----------



## kiscse (2011 Február 24)

15 éves kapitány


----------



## prof3c (2011 Február 24)

Két sárkány beszélget. Azt mondja az egyik:
- Mhh.
- Na ne égess - szól rá a másik.


----------



## prof3c (2011 Február 24)

Megy a róka az erdőben, és találkozik egy kutyával, akinek a lába beszorult a csapdába.
- Mit tegyek? - kérdezi tőle a kutya.
- Nagyon egyszerű - feleli a róka. - Rágd el a saját lábad.
A róka elmegy, és amikor másnap megint arra jár, látja, hogy a kutya még mindig ott van a csapdában.
- Nem fogadtad meg a tanácsomat? - kérdezi tőle.
- Dehogynem. Csak az a gond, hogy már három lábamat lerágtam, és még mindig nem tudok szabadulni.


----------



## prof3c (2011 Február 24)

Micimackó besétál a henteshez és megkérdezi:
- Sonka van?
- Természetesen.
Micimackó felugrik a pultra, előránt egy géppisztolyt, és lekaszabolja az ott lévőket.
- Ezt Malackáért!!!!


----------



## kiscse (2011 Február 24)

14 lassan megy


----------



## prof3c (2011 Február 24)

Két macska beszélget:
- Azt hiszem, ma balszerencsém lesz!
- Miből gondolod?
- Reggel átment előttem egy fekete kutya.


----------



## kiscse (2011 Február 24)

13 fodor van...


----------



## prof3c (2011 Február 24)

Két macska beszélget:
- Azt hiszem, ma balszerencsém lesz!
- Miből gondolod?
- Reggel átment előttem egy fekete kutya.


----------



## kiscse (2011 Február 24)

12 dühös ember


----------



## kiscse (2011 Február 24)

focicsapat létszáma: 11


----------



## kiscse (2011 Február 24)

10 kicsi indián


----------



## kiscse (2011 Február 24)

9 és fél hét


----------



## kiscse (2011 Február 24)

_A Madam kinyitja a bordélyház ajtaját, és meglát egy ötvenes,cingár urat.*_

&middot; _Segíthetek? - kérdezi a Madam._
&middot; _Natáliát akarom!!!_
&middot; _Uram, Natália az egyik legdrágább lányunk, talán inkább mást..._
&middot; _Nem, nekem Natália kell!!!_
_Megjelenik Natália, és közli az úrral, hogy ezer dollár a tarifája. Az szem rebbenés nélkül benyúl a zsebébe és odaadja az ezer dollárt. Felmennek a szobára és egy óra múlva a férfi elégedetten távozik. A következő estén az úr ismét megjelent és Natáliát követelte. Natália elmagyarázta, hogy egyetlen vendége sem jön két alkalommal egymás után, és nincs árengedmény, de mikor a férfi megint odaadott ezer dollárt, egy órára újból övé lett a lány. Harmadnap alig hittek a szemüknek, amikor a férfi ismét ott volt. Újra odaadta az ezer dollárt és máris vitte a lányt. Mikor letelt az óra, Natália meg is kérdezte:_
&middot; _Senki nem kérte meg szolgálataimat egymás után háromszor. Honnan jött maga?_
&middot; _Philadelphiából._
&middot; _Komolyan??? A családom pont ott lakik!_
&middot; _Tudom. Apád meghalt és én vagyok a nővéred ügyvédje. Ő kért meg arra, hogy adjam oda neked ezt a 3 ezer dollárt._

_Ezért kell vigyázni az ÜGYVÉDEKKEL........!!!!!!_


----------



## kiscse (2011 Február 24)

*nagy igazság*


*
-Miért van az, hogyha a lányok lefekszenek több pasival, akkor kurvák, de ha a fiúk fekszenek le sok csajjal, akkor nagy királyok? * *
*
*-Gondolj bele... Ha van egy lakatod amit minden kulcs kinyit, akkor az egy nagyon szar lakat...De ha van egy kulcsod ami minden lakatot kinyit, *
* akkor az egy kurva jó kulcs.*


----------



## kiscse (2011 Február 24)

*Kvíz a televízióban:**- Tehát, Ön mindent tud a fociról?**- Igen.**- Jól van. Akkor árulja el nekünk, hogy hány lyuk van a hálón..*


----------



## kiscse (2011 Február 24)

*Egy srác találkozik az erdőben a jó tündérrel.**- Mivel épp jó kedvem van, teljesítem két kívánságodat.**- Csak kettőt? Legyen már három, mindig annyi szokott lenni.**- Oké, legyen három. Mi a másik kettő?*


----------



## kiscse (2011 Február 24)

*Mi a különbség az izgalom és a stressz között?**Az izgalom az, ha a feleséged terhes. A stressz az, amikor a titkárnőd.*


----------



## kiscse (2011 Február 24)

*Honnan lehet tudni, hogy egy férfi éppen a szexre gondol?**Lélegzik.*


----------



## smici1960 (2011 Február 24)

Kedves Melitta, Köszönöm a segítségedet!


----------



## smici1960 (2011 Február 24)

Valamiért nem sikerült a regisztrációm


----------



## smici1960 (2011 Február 24)

Nagyon örülök, hogyha én is tagja lehetek a fórumnak.


----------



## smici1960 (2011 Február 24)

Mindenkit üdvözlök


----------



## agentk0rn3l (2011 Február 24)

*Floooooooooooooooooooood*

Okés a flood?


----------



## agentk0rn3l (2011 Február 24)

Örülök, hogy itt lehetek.


----------



## agentk0rn3l (2011 Február 24)

Valami hihetetlen fantasztikus, hogy ma de jó napom van!


----------



## smici1960 (2011 Február 24)

Egy férfinek amputálni kell az egyik lábát. Műtét után bemegy hozzá az orvos, és azt mondja:
- Van magának egy jó, és egy rossz hírem. Melyiket mondjam először?
- A rosszat.
- Az a rossz hír, hogy tévedésből a jó lábát vágtuk le.
- Na és mi a jó hír?
- Gyógyul a rossz.


----------



## agentk0rn3l (2011 Február 24)

Hogyan nevezik a motorbicikli oldalkocsiját, ha az asszonyt szállítják benne?
- Tyúkrázda.


----------



## smici1960 (2011 Február 24)

A skót felesége így szól a férjéhez:
- A fiunk már két napja ugyanazat a nyalókát eszegeti.
- Nem baj - mondja a férj -, tanuljon csak meg spórolni az a gyerek.
- Rendben van, de legalább kibonthatnád neki.


----------



## smici1960 (2011 Február 24)

- Mi az abszolút pech?
- Zuhanó repülőgépről süllyedő hajóra esni.


----------



## agentk0rn3l (2011 Február 24)

Mit jelent, ha a férj bejön a konyhából?
- Hosszú a lánc.


----------



## smici1960 (2011 Február 24)

- Ki az abszolút huligán?
- Aki átvezet a zebrán egy vak öregembert, majd amikor egy kirakat elé ér vele, így szól: ugorjon papa, tócsa !


----------



## smici1960 (2011 Február 24)

- Ki az abszolút nagyképű?
- Aki azt hiszi, hogy okosabb nálam.


----------



## smici1960 (2011 Február 24)

Két bolha dohányzik az út szélén. Arra megy egy kóbor kutya. Azt mondja az egyik bolha:
- Hé, dobd el a cigit, mert jön a busz!


----------



## agentk0rn3l (2011 Február 24)

Ki volt Ádám felesége?
- Ádámné.


----------



## smici1960 (2011 Február 24)

A fókafiú udvarol a fókalánynak, de az erősen kéreti magát.
- Ez nem igaz! - dühöng a fókafiú - Rajta vagyunk a kihaló állatok listáján, ez meg itt kéreti magát!


----------



## agentk0rn3l (2011 Február 24)

A rendőrhöz odavisznek egy gumibotot:
- Biztos úr, ez nem a magáé?
- Nem, az enyém elveszett.


----------



## smici1960 (2011 Február 24)

A kis elefánt életében először bemegy a nudista strandra. Az első szembe jövő férfin nagyon elcsodálkozik, és udvariasan megkérdezi tőle:
- Bácsi ne tessék haragudni! Tetszik elég levegőt kapni azon a kicsike ormányon?


----------



## smici1960 (2011 Február 24)

Barátok egymás között:
- Hogy sikerült az autóvezetői vizsgád?
- Nem tudom, mert amikor kijöttem a kórházból, a vizsgabiztos még nem tért magához.


----------



## agentk0rn3l (2011 Február 24)

- Doktor úr, ha így csinálok, nagyon fáj.
- Hát ne csináljon úgy!


----------



## agentk0rn3l (2011 Február 24)

- Jean, milyen magasan repült a vadkacsa, amit ez előbb lelőttem?
- Körülbelül 200 méter magasan, uram.
- Máskor nem pazarolom a lőszert. Ha olyan magasról leesik, úgyis megdöglik.


----------



## smici1960 (2011 Február 24)

A sorozáson:
- Van valami baja?
- Még hogy van-e? A gyomorfekélyem naponta bevérzik, a tüdőm egy rossz szivacs, a lábam fordítva van beakasztva és félvak vagyok.
- Alkalmas! Magának megváltás lesz a hősi halál!


----------



## agentk0rn3l (2011 Február 24)

- Lépjenek ki, akik szeretik a zenét! -üvölt az őrmester a felsorakozott katonáknak.
Öten kilépnek a sorból.
- Mit kell énekelni? - kérdi az egyik.
- Semmit. Átviszik a tiszti klubba a zongorát.


----------



## smici1960 (2011 Február 24)

Kovács sorkatona anyja meghal, és felkérik az őrmestert, hogy közölje vele tapintatosan a rossz hírt. Az őrmester kimegy, és sorakozót rendel el.
- Lépjenek ki az árvák! -ordítja- Maga is Kovács!


----------



## agentk0rn3l (2011 Február 24)

Piacon:
- Egy almát kérek!
- Kettő lett, maradhat?


----------



## agentk0rn3l (2011 Február 24)

Koldus kunyerál egy járókelőtől.
- Alkoholt venne rajta mi? - kérdi a járókelő.
- Dehogyis, hová gondol! - mentegetőzik a koldus.
- Esetleg cigarettára költené? - kérdezősködik tovább a járókelő.
- Nem dohányzom uram!
- Akkor biztos eljátszaná a lóversenyen!
- Uram, életemben nem voltam lóversenypályán.
- Kérem, megtenné, hogy velem jön a házamba? - kéri a járókelő.
- Miért?
- Szeretném megmutatni a feleségemnek, hogy hová jut az, aki nem iszik, nem dohányzik és nem jár ki a lovira.


----------



## smici1960 (2011 Február 24)

Egy katona kérdezi a barátjától:
- Mondd, mivel lehetne a kimenő ruhámból kivenni ezt a csúnya foltot?
- Látszik, hogy újonc vagy. Szerezzél valahonnan öt üveg sört.
- A sör ilyen jó folttisztító?
- Ki beszél itt folttisztításról? A sört a ruharaktárosának adod, és rögtön kapsz új kimenő ruhát.


----------



## agentk0rn3l (2011 Február 24)

Bíró a tárgyaláson a sofőrhöz, aki elütött egy idős hölgyet:
- Miért nem dudált, amikor látta, hogy a kocsi elé lép a néni?
- Nem akartam megijeszteni szegényt...


----------



## smici1960 (2011 Február 24)

Hogy osztályozzák a férfiak a ruháikat?
- Nagyon koszos, koszos és koszos, de még hordható.


----------



## agentk0rn3l (2011 Február 24)

Egy kamionos bemegy az éjszaka közepén a falu rendőrségére:
- Mondja biztos úr, van az Önök falujában fekete bika?
- Nem, nincsen.
- És valakinek van esetleg fekete lova?
- Úgy tudom, fekete lova sincs senkinek.
- A fenébe, akkor mégis a plébános urat ütöttem el!


----------



## smici1960 (2011 Február 24)

Mi az? Ezer lába van, és hangosan ordít?
- 500 férfi a meccsen.


----------



## agentk0rn3l (2011 Február 24)

- Mi gyorsabb a fénysebességnél?
- ???
- Etióp gyerek kajajeggyel!


----------



## smici1960 (2011 Február 24)

Egy ember betelefonál a rendőrségre:
- Halló rendőrség? - Kérem, jöjjenek azonnal a Rezeda utca 8-ba, mert betörő van a lakásban!
- Hogy hívják?
- Nem kérdeztem tőle.


----------



## smici1960 (2011 Február 24)

20


----------



## agentk0rn3l (2011 Február 24)

Elmegy a paraszt bácsi az ügyvédhez, mert el szeretne válni a feleségétől.
- És Ügyvéd Úr, úgy mégis, mennyiért vállalná el az ügyet?
- 150.000 Ft-ért!
- Meg van maga őrülve!? Beszéltem a vadásszal, 50-ért agyonlövi!


----------



## agentk0rn3l (2011 Február 24)

Meghal a cigány, a túlvilágon találkozik Kádár elvtárssal.
Kádár megkérdi:
- Te cigány, mikor volt jobb élni? Mostanában vagy az én időmben?
- A te idődben a politikusok politizáltak, a munkások dolgoztak a cigányok meg loptak. Mostanában meg a politikusok lopnak, a munkások politizálnak és bazzeg, azt akarják, hogy én dolgozzak!


----------



## agentk0rn3l (2011 Február 24)

Megy a cigány gyónni, s látja, hogy a pap letette óráját a gyóntatószékre. Letérdel, és bal kezét ráteszi az órára.
- Mi a vétked?
- Lopok, atyám.
- Mondd úgy: loptam!
A cigány zsebredugja az órát.
- Loptam - feleli.
- Mit, gyermekem?
- Egy órát.
- Visszaadtad-e a gazdájának?
- Én magának adom, atyám.
- Ej, fiam, ne nekem add, hanem a gazdájának!
- Próbáltam, de nem kellett neki.
- Hát akkor tartsd meg, fiam.


----------



## agentk0rn3l (2011 Február 24)

Pistike megkérdezi az apját:
- Apuci! Van az Istennek felesége?
- Dehogy van - feleli a papa -, hiszen akkor nem lenne mindenható.


----------



## agentk0rn3l (2011 Február 24)

A pap a plébánia kerítését szögeli. Egy kisfiú áll ott és vigyorogva bámulja.
- Na, kisfiam, te mire vársz itt?
- Arra, hogy a pap bácsi mit fog mondani, ha az ujjára csap a kalapáccsal!


----------



## FONYTON (2011 Február 24)

1 üzenet sziasztok!


----------



## FONYTON (2011 Február 24)

2. üzenet, Egerböl vagyok


----------



## FONYTON (2011 Február 24)

3. üzenet, lassan taposom a 4. X-et!


----------



## FONYTON (2011 Február 24)

4. üzenet. Személyit azért nem fogok belinkelni, remélem, nem baj...


----------



## FONYTON (2011 Február 24)

5. üzenet, elkopik az ujjam, amikorra a 20 +lesz...


----------



## FONYTON (2011 Február 24)

6. üzenet hobbim a számitógép


----------



## FONYTON (2011 Február 24)

7. üzenet, nem iszom, nem nözöm, nem dohányzomn, egyetlen káros szenvedélyem van, a KV.


----------



## FONYTON (2011 Február 24)

8. üzenet, lassan kifogyok az ötletekböl, mit is irjak...


----------



## FONYTON (2011 Február 24)

9. üzenet. Nini, minnyá megvan a fele!


----------



## FONYTON (2011 Február 24)

10. üzenet, itt piros...hja nem, csak a 20 üzenet fele!


----------



## FONYTON (2011 Február 24)

11. üzenet


----------



## FONYTON (2011 Február 24)

ez már a 12. gyülik, gyűlik!!!


----------



## FONYTON (2011 Február 24)

13, ez mindig szerencsétlen szám volt nekem!


----------



## FONYTON (2011 Február 24)

14. üzenet, mi a bubánatot irjak még?


----------



## FONYTON (2011 Február 24)

15. igen kellemes magammal elbeszélgetni, de legalább nem beszélnek vissza...


----------



## FONYTON (2011 Február 24)

16. Talán uncsi, bocsika érte, csak meg szeretném lépni a 20-at...


----------



## FONYTON (2011 Február 24)

17. Na már mindjárt megvan a 20...


----------



## FONYTON (2011 Február 24)

18. na még 1 kis eröfeszités!


----------



## FONYTON (2011 Február 24)

19, ez már egy hijján 20.


----------



## FONYTON (2011 Február 24)

megvan a 20. véééégre....


----------



## FONYTON (2011 Február 24)

plusz egy a ráadás. Remélem, most már tudok linket letölteni is! Találtam itt 1 számot, ami CSAK itt van meg!


----------



## fülecsek (2011 Február 24)

*20*

kéne gyorsan husz hozzászólás.


----------



## koviola (2011 Február 24)

Örülök,hogy itt lehetek!


----------



## koviola (2011 Február 24)

Jó,hogy van ez az oldal...


----------



## koviola (2011 Február 24)

Sok mindenre van itt megoldás!


----------



## koviola (2011 Február 24)

Jó itt keresgélni!


----------



## koviola (2011 Február 24)

Jó esély van megtalálni mindazt,amit keresel...


----------



## koviola (2011 Február 25)

Nem értem...


----------



## koviola (2011 Február 25)

Megvan,vagy mégsem?:6:


----------



## delondongo (2011 Február 25)

*Igy vagyunk vele sokan*



delondongo írta:


> Mit szólnátok egy témanyitáshoz?
> Mondjuk az idő mullását,ki hogyan érte meg.
> Valaha Magyarországon éltünk mert ott születtünk, vagy ott voltunk látogatóban mert a szüleink ott születtek.
> Én voltam kinn is benn is M.O on sőt vissza is telepedtem a renszerváltás körüli időkben de nekem ,most már tudom az ott a szülőhazám ez meg a mostoha hazám és be kell vallanom hozzám ez a mostoha volt midig a jobb,
> szertőbb, édesebb!


és igy vagyunk vele sokan


----------



## delondongo (2011 Február 25)

tiz kell a rugásokhoz egy meg a kapuba de az socker nem foci


----------



## delondongo (2011 Február 25)

kettő hárta (folyt)


----------



## delondongo (2011 Február 25)

egy a kapuba(folyt)


----------



## delondongo (2011 Február 25)

három előre(folyt)


----------



## delondongo (2011 Február 25)

a többi hat(folyt)


----------



## delondongo (2011 Február 25)

meg rohangál (folyt)


----------



## delondongo (2011 Február 25)

körbe körbe (folyt)


----------



## delondongo (2011 Február 25)

hátha arra gurul a labda.


----------



## Mskoki1228 (2011 Február 25)

sziasztok


----------



## lazlotabor (2011 Február 25)

*hozzászólok 1*

Már csak 19 hozzászólás


----------



## lazlotabor (2011 Február 25)

*hozzászólás 2*

már csak 18 hozzászólás és ne haragudjatok


----------



## lazlotabor (2011 Február 25)

*hozzászólás 3*

már csak 17 hozzászólás és ne haragudjatok X2


----------



## lazlotabor (2011 Február 25)

*hsz 4*

már csak 17 hozzászólás és ne haragudjatok X3


----------



## lazlotabor (2011 Február 25)

ejnye ejnye én


----------



## lazlotabor (2011 Február 25)

tényleg ne haragudjatok de mai napig kell megszereznem valamit amit csak itt találok :/


----------



## lazlotabor (2011 Február 25)

www.myspace.com/fromtheshade annak aki szeretne egy jó kecskeméti bandát hallani


----------



## lazlotabor (2011 Február 25)

még egy hozzászólás


----------



## lazlotabor (2011 Február 25)

aki szereti a macskákat és van neki dobjon egy köszönömöt


----------



## lazlotabor (2011 Február 25)

egyébként SZTE a legjobb egyetem  szerintem


----------



## lazlotabor (2011 Február 25)

már csak 10 ezzel együtt


----------



## lazlotabor (2011 Február 25)

még 9


----------



## lazlotabor (2011 Február 25)

8


----------



## lazlotabor (2011 Február 25)

seven (7)


----------



## lazlotabor (2011 Február 25)

sechs (6)


----------



## lazlotabor (2011 Február 25)

még 5 :/ és tényleg ne haragudjatok


----------



## lazlotabor (2011 Február 25)

quattro (remélem jól írom )


----------



## lazlotabor (2011 Február 25)

3 mint a kívánság


----------



## lazlotabor (2011 Február 25)

ein, zwei, polizei


----------



## lazlotabor (2011 Február 25)

és íme az utolsó, köszönöm megértéseteket, sziasztok


----------



## Zso1baba (2011 Február 25)

1


----------



## Zso1baba (2011 Február 25)

2


----------



## Zso1baba (2011 Február 25)

3


----------



## Zso1baba (2011 Február 25)

4


----------



## Zso1baba (2011 Február 25)

5


----------



## Zso1baba (2011 Február 25)

6


----------



## Zso1baba (2011 Február 25)

7


----------



## Zso1baba (2011 Február 25)

8


----------



## Zso1baba (2011 Február 25)

9


----------



## Zso1baba (2011 Február 25)

10


----------



## Zso1baba (2011 Február 25)

11


----------



## Zso1baba (2011 Február 25)

12


----------



## Zso1baba (2011 Február 25)

13


----------



## Zso1baba (2011 Február 25)

14


----------



## Zso1baba (2011 Február 25)

15


----------



## Zso1baba (2011 Február 25)

16


----------



## Zso1baba (2011 Február 25)

17


----------



## Zso1baba (2011 Február 25)

18


----------



## Zso1baba (2011 Február 25)

19


----------



## Zso1baba (2011 Február 25)

20 és nagyon köszönöm!


----------



## sutimuti (2011 Február 25)

A bor a némát is megtanítja szólan


----------



## sutimuti (2011 Február 25)

A bor megtanít az ékesen való szólásra.


----------



## sutimuti (2011 Február 25)

A bornak Szent Márton a bírája


----------



## sutimuti (2011 Február 25)

A bor kis mértékben gyógyszer, nagy mértékben orvosság


----------



## sutimuti (2011 Február 25)

A solti bor, mint a körösi leány, csak otthon jó


----------



## sutimuti (2011 Február 25)

Adjon isten minden jót, bort, pecsenyét, olcsó sót, a lengyelnek sok borsót, ellenségnek koporsót


----------



## sutimuti (2011 Február 25)

A molnár akkor iszik legtöbb bort, amikor vize a legtöbb


----------



## sutimuti (2011 Február 25)

Borban kell a vért meginni.


----------



## sutimuti (2011 Február 25)

Bor mutatja meg az embert.


----------



## sutimuti (2011 Február 25)

Bor, búza, szalonna, égnek fő adomány


----------



## sutimuti (2011 Február 25)

Amilyen a login, olyan a bejelentkezo képernyo.


----------



## sutimuti (2011 Február 25)

Nézd meg a neveloanyját, vedd el az élettársa második házasságából származó lányát!


----------



## sutimuti (2011 Február 25)

A hazug embert hamarabb utól érik, mint a sánta robotot.


----------



## sutimuti (2011 Február 25)

Aki korpa közé keveredik, megeszik a vegetáriánusok.


----------



## sutimuti (2011 Február 25)

Vág az esze, mint az intelligens mosópornak.


----------



## sutimuti (2011 Február 25)

Ki mint install, úgy szörfözik.


----------



## sutimuti (2011 Február 25)

Szövegszerkesztobol nem lesz vírusölo.


----------



## sutimuti (2011 Február 25)

Kétszer küldi el az e-mailt, aki gyorsan küldi el az e-mailt..


----------



## sutimuti (2011 Február 25)

Jobb ma egy notebook, mint holnap egy szerver.


----------



## sutimuti (2011 Február 25)

Ritka, mint a fehér kóla.


----------



## labe (2011 Február 25)

Szép napot Mindenkinek!


----------



## A nagy Ho Ho (2011 Február 25)

1234


----------



## ernest1000 (2011 Február 25)

köszönöm szépen nagyon sokat segittettetek ,csak igy tovab


----------



## A nagy Ho Ho (2011 Február 25)

*A nagy Ho Ho jelentett egy üzenetet*

A nagy Ho Ho bejelentett egy bejegyzést.

A bejelentés oka:


> Hogy tudnám a 20 hozzázsólást egyszer


A bejegyzés: FILMEK LETÖLTÉSE - kérés a másik topikban
A fórum: Film, színház, tánc
Megbízott moderátorok: FLAMINGO

Közzétette: A nagy Ho Ho
Eredeti tartalom:


> 1234


----------



## A nagy Ho Ho (2011 Február 25)

124563


----------



## A nagy Ho Ho (2011 Február 25)

111876


----------



## A nagy Ho Ho (2011 Február 25)

13568


----------



## A nagy Ho Ho (2011 Február 25)

34z76fuztrjjhgr


----------



## csori12 (2011 Február 25)

jóó


----------



## csori12 (2011 Február 25)

ki az előadó?


----------



## csori12 (2011 Február 25)

jóóó


----------



## A nagy Ho Ho (2011 Február 25)

gtzu876dri


----------



## csori12 (2011 Február 25)

sziasztok! a kormorán ki szívét osztja szét zenei alapját nem tudná nekem valaki elküldeni?


----------



## csori12 (2011 Február 25)

sziasztok! a kormorán ki szívét osztja szét zenei alapját nem tudná nekem valaki elküldeni???


----------



## csori12 (2011 Február 25)

sziasztok! a kormorán ki szívét osztja szét zenei alapját nem tudná nekem valaki elküldeni????


----------



## A nagy Ho Ho (2011 Február 25)

ghft6iuztr5


----------



## csori12 (2011 Február 25)

Sziasztok! a kormorán ki szívét osztja szét zenei alapját nem tudná nekem valaki elküldeni????


----------



## A nagy Ho Ho (2011 Február 25)

hjhjmhgdxjm


----------



## A nagy Ho Ho (2011 Február 25)

*A nagy Ho Ho jelentett egy üzenetet*

A nagy Ho Ho bejelentett egy bejegyzést.

A bejelentés oka:


> szeretném elküldeni a 20 hozzászólást de nem tudom hogy lehet elküldeni.Ha van rá lehetőség akkor egy gyors egyszerű megoldást kérnék. köszönöm.


A bejegyzés: FILMEK LETÖLTÉSE - kérés a másik topikban
A fórum: Film, színház, tánc
Megbízott moderátorok: FLAMINGO

Közzétette: Orsylla
Eredeti tartalom:


> Derült égből Polly (Along Came Polly)
> 
> színes, magyarul beszélő, amerikai romantikus vígjáték, 90 perc, 2004
> 
> ...


----------



## A nagy Ho Ho (2011 Február 25)

*Jelentett elem*

A nagy Ho Ho is bejelentette ezt az elemet.

A bejelentés oka:


> szeretném elküldeni a 20 hozzászólást de nem tudom hogy lehet elküldeni.Ha van rá lehetőség akkor egy gyors egyszerű megoldást kérnék. köszönöm.


----------



## A nagy Ho Ho (2011 Február 25)

*hozzászólás*

123456876


----------



## Crybi (2011 Február 25)




----------



## Dani29 (2011 Február 25)

Sziasztok


----------



## Dani29 (2011 Február 25)

Hajrá


----------



## Dani29 (2011 Február 25)

Esik a hó


----------



## Dani29 (2011 Február 25)

Nálatok


----------



## Dani29 (2011 Február 25)

hahó


----------



## Dani29 (2011 Február 25)

egy


----------



## Dani29 (2011 Február 25)

három


----------



## Dani29 (2011 Február 25)

halihó


----------



## Dani29 (2011 Február 25)

még kilenc


----------



## Dani29 (2011 Február 25)

ha hó


----------



## Dani29 (2011 Február 25)

Hali hali hó


----------



## kristofl (2011 Február 25)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Dani29 (2011 Február 25)

Haligali


----------



## Dani29 (2011 Február 25)

Már csak öt


----------



## Dani29 (2011 Február 25)

Négy


----------



## Dani29 (2011 Február 25)

Három


----------



## Dani29 (2011 Február 25)

kettő


----------



## Dani29 (2011 Február 25)

Egy


----------



## Dani29 (2011 Február 25)

Vége


----------



## Dani29 (2011 Február 25)

Sziasztok


----------



## Dani29 (2011 Február 25)

halli galli


----------



## BioBara (2011 Február 25)

Ez így eléggé kellemetlen....


----------



## BioBara (2011 Február 25)

És íme a második.....


----------



## BioBara (2011 Február 25)

Univerzumot ágyúba tölteni, agyra célozz, tűz!


----------



## BioBara (2011 Február 25)

Na, jó lesz ez....


----------



## BioBara (2011 Február 25)

Vízkődarabok úszkálnak a teámban...


----------



## BioBara (2011 Február 25)

Szerintem papaver somnifera.


----------



## BioBara (2011 Február 25)

Mostanában gyakran találkozom gombákkal


----------



## BioBara (2011 Február 25)

Napi egy kapszulát, lehetőség szerint ebéd közben.


----------



## BioBara (2011 Február 25)

Pontosan nem tudom, mikor, korán reggel lehetett.


----------



## BioBara (2011 Február 25)

Egyszerű rajz negatívja.


----------



## BioBara (2011 Február 25)

Fahéjas-almás.


----------



## BioBara (2011 Február 25)

Glükuronolakton.


----------



## BioBara (2011 Február 25)

Most komolyan erre van szükség?


----------



## BioBara (2011 Február 25)

Nyugton fekszik a papírzsebkendőm.


----------



## BioBara (2011 Február 25)

Ez lesz a tizenötödik...


----------



## poff (2011 Február 25)

De őő nagyon szeret enni, hm ?


----------



## BioBara (2011 Február 25)

Figyelmeztetés...


----------



## BioBara (2011 Február 25)

Én is szeretnék enni valamit...


----------



## BioBara (2011 Február 25)

Szükség van értékekre, perspektívára, a szükségletek kielégítésére, a legnélkülözhetetlenebb dolgokra.


----------



## BioBara (2011 Február 25)

Kacifántos kollázs vagyok.


----------



## BioBara (2011 Február 25)

Rám celluxozták a napot.


----------



## trebisch (2011 Február 25)

Győr is beköszön...


----------



## Baliko80 (2011 Február 25)

Tegnap lemaradtam róla,most megnézem!Köszi!


----------



## Baliko80 (2011 Február 25)

Köszi!


----------



## Baliko80 (2011 Február 25)

Thx!


----------



## gaxo (2011 Február 25)

*12*

egykettő


----------



## Baliko80 (2011 Február 25)

Köszönöm


----------



## Baliko80 (2011 Február 25)

Danke


----------



## gaxo (2011 Február 25)

*23*

kettőhárom


----------



## gaxo (2011 Február 25)

*34*

háromnégy


----------



## gaxo (2011 Február 25)

345


----------



## corocsaby (2011 Február 25)

kösz


----------



## corocsaby (2011 Február 25)

szia


----------



## corocsaby (2011 Február 25)

hi


----------



## corocsaby (2011 Február 25)

bikicsunáj


----------



## corocsaby (2011 Február 25)

ez az 5.


----------



## corocsaby (2011 Február 25)

abc


----------



## corocsaby (2011 Február 25)

123


----------



## corocsaby (2011 Február 25)

hideg van...


----------



## corocsaby (2011 Február 25)

lassú a gépem


----------



## hcabi (2011 Február 25)

Sziasztok!


----------



## hcabi (2011 Február 25)

*14*

14


----------



## hcabi (2011 Február 25)

15


----------



## hcabi (2011 Február 25)

*16*

16


----------



## hcabi (2011 Február 25)

17


----------



## hcabi (2011 Február 25)

18


----------



## hcabi (2011 Február 25)

20 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hcabi (2011 Február 25)

21 Ez a ráadás


----------



## Barbi555 (2011 Február 25)

Én is jöttem hozzászólást gyűjteni


----------



## Barbi555 (2011 Február 25)

Nem is tudom mit írjak


----------



## Barbi555 (2011 Február 25)

Tényleg jó ez az oldal


----------



## Barbi555 (2011 Február 25)

Több fórumtéma is tetszik


----------



## Barbi555 (2011 Február 25)

Próbálkozatam már a feltöltéssel is


----------



## Barbi555 (2011 Február 25)

de még eddig nem sikerült


----------



## Barbi555 (2011 Február 25)

lehet a nettel van a baj


----------



## Barbi555 (2011 Február 25)

hú, még sokat kell írnom


----------



## Barbi555 (2011 Február 25)

elég lassan megy


----------



## Barbi555 (2011 Február 25)

de egyszer biztos a végére érek


----------



## Barbi555 (2011 Február 25)

nincs itt még valaki?


----------



## Barbi555 (2011 Február 25)

halló


----------



## Barbi555 (2011 Február 25)

valaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaakiiiiiii


----------



## Barbi555 (2011 Február 25)

fgfhghjuuztrfv


----------



## Barbi555 (2011 Február 25)

még 5 kell


----------



## Barbi555 (2011 Február 25)

de az már igazán nem sok


----------



## Barbi555 (2011 Február 25)

és még 3


----------



## Barbi555 (2011 Február 25)

2


----------



## Barbi555 (2011 Február 25)

itt a vége fuss el véle....


----------



## 123456gamer (2011 Február 25)

Üdv, már csak 19 hsz!


----------



## 123456gamer (2011 Február 25)

Üdv, már csak 18 hsz!


----------



## 123456gamer (2011 Február 25)

Üdv, már csak 17 hsz!


----------



## 123456gamer (2011 Február 25)

Üdv, már csak 16 hsz!


----------



## 123456gamer (2011 Február 25)

Üdv, már csak 15 hsz!


----------



## kornomi (2011 Február 25)

1


----------



## 123456gamer (2011 Február 25)

Üdv, már csak 14 hsz!


----------



## 123456gamer (2011 Február 25)

Üdv, már csak 13 hsz!


----------



## kornomi (2011 Február 25)

2


----------



## 123456gamer (2011 Február 25)

Üdv, már csak 12 hsz!


----------



## 123456gamer (2011 Február 25)

Üdv, már csak 11 hsz!


----------



## kornomi (2011 Február 25)

3


----------



## 123456gamer (2011 Február 25)

Üdv, már csak 10 hsz!


----------



## 123456gamer (2011 Február 25)

Üdv, már csak 9 hsz!


----------



## kornomi (2011 Február 25)

4


----------



## 123456gamer (2011 Február 25)

Üdv, már csak 8 hsz!


----------



## 123456gamer (2011 Február 25)

Üdv, már csak 7 hsz!


----------



## kornomi (2011 Február 25)

5


----------



## 123456gamer (2011 Február 25)

Üdv, már csak 6 hsz!  Holnap folytatom.


----------



## kornomi (2011 Február 25)

6


----------



## kornomi (2011 Február 25)

7


----------



## kornomi (2011 Február 25)

8


----------



## kornomi (2011 Február 25)

9


----------



## kornomi (2011 Február 25)

10


----------



## kornomi (2011 Február 25)

11


----------



## kornomi (2011 Február 25)

12


----------



## kornomi (2011 Február 25)

13


----------



## kornomi (2011 Február 25)

14


----------



## kornomi (2011 Február 25)

15


----------



## ivko (2011 Február 25)

*Gondolat*

Szeress, hogy szeressenek!


----------



## ivko (2011 Február 25)

Szeress, hogy szeressenek! 2


----------



## ivko (2011 Február 25)

Szeress, hogy szeressenek! 3


----------



## ivko (2011 Február 26)

Szeress, hogy szeressenek! 4


----------



## ivko (2011 Február 26)

Szeress, hogy szeressenek! 5


----------



## spamemailek (2011 Február 26)

Sziasztok!

A kedvenc televíziós műsoromat ajánlanám figyelmetekbe a Beugrót!
Barátaimmal magunkban is szoktuk játszani, érdemes kipróbálni, főleg
a következőket ajánlom otthonra: (forrás részben wikipédia)


----------



## ivko (2011 Február 26)

Szeress, hogy szeressenek! 6


----------



## spamemailek (2011 Február 26)

* Stoptrükk*

Az alapszituációt eljátszó két színészt bármely másik megállíthatja a _„Stop!”_ szóval, és az adott pillanatban rögzült mozdulattal az egyik színész helyére lépve másikat kezdhet. A harmadik évad egyes epizódjaiban az asszociációt egy tárgy is segíti (például banán, esernyő, hajszárító), máskor pedig az éppen nem játszó színésznek a többieknek háttal állva, „vakon” kell „Stop!”-ot kiáltania. A _WLIIA_-ban _Tag_ néven szerepelt.


----------



## spamemailek (2011 Február 26)

* Zsebszöveg *

A színészek a játék elején kapnak egy bizonyos számú cédulát (legtöbbször három). Elkezdik a meghatározott szituáció eljátszását, de csengőszóra felváltva előveszik a zsebükbe helyezett cédulákat. A cédulákon egy-egy mondat van, amit be kell építeniük a beszélgetésbe. A harmadik évad utolsó részében a közönség tagjai is írtak zsebszövegeket. A legtöbbször szerepelt játék a műsor történetében. Megfeleltethető a _WLIIA_ eredeti _Whose Line_ és _Sentences_ játékaival.


----------



## ivko (2011 Február 26)

Szeress, hogy szeressenek! 7


----------



## spamemailek (2011 Február 26)

* Váltóláz*

A színészek az adott szituációban a képernyőn piros, illetve kék színnel megjelenő érzelmek, jellemvonások, tulajdonságok instruálják, melyek alapján kell az eljátszott szerepüket tovább alakítaniuk. Eleinte mint a Zsebszöveg variációja szerepelt. Hasonló jellegű játékok voltak a _WLIIA_-ban a _Emotion Option_ és a _Change of Emotion_.


----------



## ivko (2011 Február 26)

Ez egy élettapasztalat.


----------



## spamemailek (2011 Február 26)

* Befutó*

Van egy alapszituáció. A négy színészből három különböző hatásokra (valaki kimond egy bizonyos szót; hozzáér egy adott tárgyhoz, testrészhez; tesz valamit) valamilyen, normálistól eltérő tevékenységbe kezd (mond valamit, mozog valahogy). A negyedik színész feladata kitalálni a kiváltó okokat és a következményt. Hasonlóságokat mutat a _WLIIA_-ban látható _Party Quirks_ játékkal.


----------



## spamemailek (2011 Február 26)

* Elfordítás*

Az egyik színész egy idegen nyelven, erősen gesztikulálva, mutogatva elkezd egy meghatározott témájú előadást. A másik e nyelv és a téma ismerete nélkül kell tolmácsolja a prezentációt. Előfordult, hogy a tolmács magyarról magyarra „fordított”. Ennek két változata volt: az egyikben az „idegen nyelves” változathoz hasonlóan a tolmács mellett egy színész beszélt a közönséghez felfedve a mondatok mögöttes jelentéstartalmát, a másikban két színész beszélt egymáshoz, és a tolmács „fordította” az egyik szavait a másiknak. A _WLIIA_-ban _Expert Translation_ néven futott.


----------



## ivko (2011 Február 26)

Akarom mondani egy élet tapasztalata.


----------



## spamemailek (2011 Február 26)

* Segítő kéz*

A fejet és a kezet más-más színész alakítja ebben a játékban. Az első évadban még csak a kéz, a második évadtól mindkét színész különböző témát kap, melyet prezentálnia kell. A beszélő fej nem tudja, mit kell elmutogatnia a kéznek, de ahhoz alkalmazkodva kell folytatnia monológját. A harmadik évadban előfordult olyan formában is, hogy a kéz és a fej egy harmadik színésznek mutogat, illetve hozzá beszél. Ennek a _WLIIA_ műsorban _Hands Through_ volt a neve, de a _Helping Hands_ nevet viselő játékra is hasonlít.


----------



## spamemailek (2011 Február 26)

* Rájátszás*

A kapott, pár soros egyszerű dialógust viszik többször színre, és töltik meg a színészek tartalommal és cselekvésekkel. Előfordul, hogy többször is előadják a szöveget egy jeleneten belül, immár megváltozott körülmények között, ezt általában előre bejelentik a nézőknek, hogy nem lesz ott vége, ahol a szöveget először fejezik be.


----------



## ivko (2011 Február 26)

Persze, van aki fordítva gondolja: szeressenek, hogy szerethessek.


----------



## ivko (2011 Február 26)

Vajon mindenki ugyanarra a szeretetre gondol?


----------



## ivko (2011 Február 26)

Tényleg, csak egyféle szeretet van?


----------



## ivko (2011 Február 26)

Szerintem biztos, hogy nem.


----------



## spamemailek (2011 Február 26)

S végül jöjjön hozzá egy-két jól bevált szituáció:


----------



## spamemailek (2011 Február 26)

Zsebszöveg 

Az amerikai pénzes nagybácsi 
hosszú idő után hazalátogat, 
ám a régi házukból a rokonok 
már elköltöztek, ám a nagybácsi 
váltig állítja, hogy ők a rokonai.


----------



## ivko (2011 Február 26)

Más-más dolog egy embert, egy kutyát vagy egy zeneszámot szeretni például.


----------



## spamemailek (2011 Február 26)

Rájátszás 

-Menni fog? 
-Majd kiderül. 
-Egy kicsit félek! 
-Más is így van ezzel. 
-Valaki tud választ? 
-szerencsés. 
-Több kell mint egy!


----------



## spamemailek (2011 Február 26)

Befutó 

Éretségi találkozó: 

Ha valaki felnevet, 
elkezd egy viccet mesélni, amit soha nem fejez be. 

Ha elhangzik a suli szó, 
csirke szerűen elkezdi rángatni a fejét. 

Ha valaki hozzáér egy székhez, 
elkezd árnyékbokszolni.


----------



## ivko (2011 Február 26)

Szeress, hogy szeressenek! 15


----------



## ivko (2011 Február 26)

Van aktív és passzív szeretet?


----------



## spamemailek (2011 Február 26)

Kétlövetű

Egy utasszállító gépen ételmérgezést kap a két pilóta, 
így a sztyjuárgesznek kell eljuttatia a repülőgépet a legközelebbi 
repülőtérig. 

Pilóta 1: 
Már megint kezded? 
Az nekem kimaradt. 

Pilóta 2: 
Na azt semmiképp. 
Ki emlékszik arra már?


----------



## ivko (2011 Február 26)

Szeress, hogy szeressenek! 17


----------



## spamemailek (2011 Február 26)

Kétlövetű

Három falusi készülödik, hogy fogadja 
a hamarosan hozzájuk érkező minisztert, 
akitől támogatást remélnek. 

Gazdálkodó 1: 

-Nekem mondod? 
-Most ez a fedősztori? 

Gazdálkodó 2: 

-Azt meg minek? 
-Jó, de elötte igyunk!


----------



## ivko (2011 Február 26)

Van, aki senkit és semmit sem szeret?


----------



## spamemailek (2011 Február 26)

Elfordítás 

Egy finn rénszarvas tenyésztő 
szeretné elmagyarázni mindenkinek, 
hogy a rénszarvas remek, és hasznos háziállat, 
akár otthon is tartható!


----------



## ivko (2011 Február 26)

Szeress, hogy szeressenek! 19


----------



## spamemailek (2011 Február 26)

Váltóláz 

Jól teniszező férj oktatja kezdő feleségét a tenyeres ütés rejtelmeire. 
P: Butácska 
K: Türelmes 
P: Agresszív 
K: Lesajnáló 
P: Akadákoskodó 
K: Gonosz 
P: Gyerekes 
K: Sűrgető 
P: Buja 
K: Értetlen 
P: Rélmült 
K: Suttyó


----------



## ivko (2011 Február 26)

És ha nem szeret senkit valaki, akkor mi van?


----------



## spamemailek (2011 Február 26)

Befutó - 1 normális - 3 elmebeteg 

- Ki kell kutatni a másik 3 elmebetegségét 
A rendőr gyilkossági ügyben érkezik egy angol 
kastélyba, ahol a gróf, a gróf fia és a házvezetőnő 
várja. Az áldozat a gróf felesége, akit reggel 
találtak vérbefagyva a könyvtárszobában. 
-A lord, ha a halott feleségét emlegetik, 
előre-hátra billeg egy darabig. 
-A lord fia, ha az apját kérdezi a rendőr, 
hangosan felnyihog. 
-A házvezetőnő mindíg távozni akarna, ha 
a gyilkosság időpontja kerül szóba.


----------



## spamemailek (2011 Február 26)

Elfordítás 

Egy híres japán jár Budapesten az állatkertben 
és örökbe akar fogadni egy struccot


----------



## ivko (2011 Február 26)

Szeress, hogy szeressenek! 21 Ez a nyerő!


----------



## spamemailek (2011 Február 26)

Kétlövetű

Három alagútfúró ugyan kijut a hegy másik oldalán, 
de valószínűleg rossz felé ástak, mert nincs ott senki. 

Alagútfúró 1: 
-És ez milyen érzés? 
-Lúdtalppal elég nehéz! 


Alagútfúró 2: 
-Így jár aki olcsó János! 
-Én megyek előre!


----------



## spamemailek (2011 Február 26)

Természetesen bármilyen az előzőekhez hasonló szituáció megteszi,
amit akár helyben is ki lehet találni a játék hevében!

Jó játékot mindenkinek!


----------



## spamemailek (2011 Február 26)

Ja, és ha valaki esetleg inkább nyomtatott formában is meglévő játékokat szeretné, az is van: beugrojatek[pont]hu

Ebben is rengeteg jó szituáció található!


----------



## kiralyp (2011 Február 26)

aham samskrtam pathaami


----------



## kiralyp (2011 Február 26)

nrpah suutasya samipe nagarasya maarge calati


----------



## kiralyp (2011 Február 26)

yatra baalaah maarge kridanti tada suutah ratham dirgham na vahati


----------



## kiralyp (2011 Február 26)

dffsdfghh


----------



## alexboy8000 (2011 Február 26)

Ez így igaz


----------



## alexboy8000 (2011 Február 26)

Van aki így tartja


----------



## alexboy8000 (2011 Február 26)

És van aki nem


----------



## alexboy8000 (2011 Február 26)

Persze minden ember más


----------



## alexboy8000 (2011 Február 26)

Egyhangú volna a világ,ha egyformák volnának az emberek.


----------



## alexboy8000 (2011 Február 26)

Szerintem


----------



## alexboy8000 (2011 Február 26)

Amúgy szép az idézet


----------



## alexboy8000 (2011 Február 26)

Tetszik


----------



## alexboy8000 (2011 Február 26)

Szép.


----------



## alexboy8000 (2011 Február 26)

Nagyon jó


----------



## alexboy8000 (2011 Február 26)

Elbűvölő idézet


----------



## alexboy8000 (2011 Február 26)

Bárcsak minden ember így gondolná


----------



## alexboy8000 (2011 Február 26)

Szép


----------



## A nagy Ho Ho (2011 Február 26)

*hozzászólás*



Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


szeretném összeszedni a 20 hozzászólást köszönöm a segítséged.


----------



## A nagy Ho Ho (2011 Február 26)

üdvözlök minden tagot.


----------



## A nagy Ho Ho (2011 Február 26)

szép napunk van.


----------



## A nagy Ho Ho (2011 Február 26)

Gödön most világosodik.


----------



## alexboy8000 (2011 Február 26)

Örömmel vettem ezt az oldalt


----------



## A nagy Ho Ho (2011 Február 26)

nagyon hideg van.


----------



## A nagy Ho Ho (2011 Február 26)

Nincs kedvem kimenni.


----------



## alexboy8000 (2011 Február 26)

Remélem össze jön,hogy le tölthessek.


----------



## A nagy Ho Ho (2011 Február 26)

annyira hideg van.


----------



## alexboy8000 (2011 Február 26)

Egyelőre még nincs meg a 20 hozzászólásom.


----------



## alexboy8000 (2011 Február 26)

De majd csak ki gyűl.


----------



## A nagy Ho Ho (2011 Február 26)

várom a tavaszt.


----------



## alexboy8000 (2011 Február 26)

Nagyon tetszik ez az oldal.


----------



## A nagy Ho Ho (2011 Február 26)

mennék már horgászni.


----------



## alexboy8000 (2011 Február 26)

Ez tetszik.


----------



## alexboy8000 (2011 Február 26)

És majd fel töltök egy pár stl. stílust


----------



## alexboy8000 (2011 Február 26)

Hátha valakinek tudok segíteni vele.


----------



## alexboy8000 (2011 Február 26)

Mert nekem is szükségem lenne egy pár ritmusra.


----------



## alexboy8000 (2011 Február 26)

Csak még nem tudok le tölteni az oldalról.


----------



## alexboy8000 (2011 Február 26)

De majd csak lesz lehetőségem rá.


----------



## alexboy8000 (2011 Február 26)

A szintim Roland-em55


----------



## alexboy8000 (2011 Február 26)

Bármilyen Roland szinti ritmusait le játsza.


----------



## alexboy8000 (2011 Február 26)

Ehhez lenne szükségem egy pár jó mulatós ritmusra.


----------



## alexboy8000 (2011 Február 26)

Remélem itt találok.


----------



## alexboy8000 (2011 Február 26)

Több mint valószínű.


----------



## alexboy8000 (2011 Február 26)

A va-7
va-76
g-70 ritmusai nagyon tetszenek.


----------



## alexboy8000 (2011 Február 26)

Ilyen szinti mulatós ritmusokra lenne szükségem.


----------



## alexboy8000 (2011 Február 26)

Remélem tud majd valaki segíteni.


----------



## alexboy8000 (2011 Február 26)

És tölt majd fel.


----------



## alexboy8000 (2011 Február 26)

Persze cserébe én is föl rakok valamiket amire szükség van és amivel tudok segíteni.


----------



## totesz000 (2011 Február 26)

1 hali


----------



## totesz000 (2011 Február 26)

nem szeretem a telet


----------



## totesz000 (2011 Február 26)

hideg van nagyon


----------



## totesz000 (2011 Február 26)

lehetne már tavasz


----------



## totesz000 (2011 Február 26)

főleg nyár


----------



## totesz000 (2011 Február 26)

akkor van kedvem mindenhez


----------



## totesz000 (2011 Február 26)

de így


----------



## totesz000 (2011 Február 26)

szinte semmihez


----------



## totesz000 (2011 Február 26)

nincs kedvem


----------



## totesz000 (2011 Február 26)

télen csak


----------



## totesz000 (2011 Február 26)

síelni szeretek


----------



## totesz000 (2011 Február 26)

de most


----------



## totesz000 (2011 Február 26)

még azt


----------



## totesz000 (2011 Február 26)

sem tudtam


----------



## totesz000 (2011 Február 26)

úgyhogy


----------



## totesz000 (2011 Február 26)

ez a tél


----------



## totesz000 (2011 Február 26)

rettenetes volt számomra


----------



## totesz000 (2011 Február 26)

de legalább


----------



## totesz000 (2011 Február 26)

mostmár jobb


----------



## totesz000 (2011 Február 26)

idő van


----------



## totesz000 (2011 Február 26)

mint ez előtt 1 hónappal


----------



## totesz000 (2011 Február 26)

am köszi


----------



## innerstream (2011 Február 26)

Hello


----------



## innerstream (2011 Február 26)

Nah kéne 20 hozzászólás


----------



## innerstream (2011 Február 26)

már csak 18


----------



## innerstream (2011 Február 26)

17 hozzászólás


----------



## innerstream (2011 Február 26)

16


----------



## innerstream (2011 Február 26)

15


----------



## innerstream (2011 Február 26)

14


----------



## innerstream (2011 Február 26)

13


----------



## innerstream (2011 Február 26)

12


----------



## innerstream (2011 Február 26)

11


----------



## innerstream (2011 Február 26)

10


----------



## innerstream (2011 Február 26)

9


----------



## innerstream (2011 Február 26)

8


----------



## innerstream (2011 Február 26)

7


----------



## innerstream (2011 Február 26)

6


----------



## innerstream (2011 Február 26)

5


----------



## innerstream (2011 Február 26)

4


----------



## innerstream (2011 Február 26)

3


----------



## innerstream (2011 Február 26)

2


----------



## innerstream (2011 Február 26)

1


----------



## innerstream (2011 Február 26)

végre


----------



## FiraHeffner (2011 Február 26)

megind üdv


----------



## FiraHeffner (2011 Február 26)

plütty plütty


----------



## FiraHeffner (2011 Február 26)

elkelkáposztástalanítotáttok


----------



## FiraHeffner (2011 Február 26)

na mindegy, ha spamolni kell, akkor spamolok


----------



## FiraHeffner (2011 Február 26)

na, már nincs sok hátra


----------



## Livai (2011 Február 26)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg



kétszer ad, aki gyorsan ad


----------



## Livai (2011 Február 26)

Elbűvöltek, szó szerint, GJudi féldrágakő ékszerei


----------



## Livai (2011 Február 26)

Gyógyító kövek, vajon mennyire és míly módon segítenek?


----------



## Livai (2011 Február 26)

....én a gyógynövényekben jobban hiszek


----------



## Livai (2011 Február 26)

készülő gyermekregényemben körbe is járom ezt a témát


----------



## zséuzsi (2011 Február 26)

acsosa írta:


> Pedig olyan szimpik vagytok.


 Te is nekem


----------



## zséuzsi (2011 Február 26)

Amíg meg nem teszed azt, amiben hiszel, nem tudhatod, h valóban hiszel-e benne. /Tolsztoj/


----------



## zséuzsi (2011 Február 26)

Az ember akkor a legkevésbé önmaga, amkor saját nevében beszél. Tégy elé álarcot, s az igazat fogja mondani /Oscar Wild/


----------



## zséuzsi (2011 Február 26)

Audi, vide, tace, si vis manere is pace.


----------



## zséuzsi (2011 Február 26)

Nemo ante mortam beatus.


----------



## zséuzsi (2011 Február 26)

A jog az erkölcs minimuma.


----------



## zséuzsi (2011 Február 26)

Az tud a legjobban fejni, akinek nincs tehene


----------



## zséuzsi (2011 Február 26)

Nincs meggyőzőbb bizonyíték, mint a dühös cáfolat.


----------



## zséuzsi (2011 Február 26)

Nincsen olyan út, melynek ne születne vándora.


----------



## zséuzsi (2011 Február 26)

A gyémántot csiszolni, és nem fényezni kell.


----------



## zséuzsi (2011 Február 26)

Elég, ha az időjárást szidják: megsértődik az érzékeny hazafi.


----------



## zséuzsi (2011 Február 26)

Nincs igazságos ítélet, csak jó fogalmazás.


----------



## zséuzsi (2011 Február 26)

Ha fölgyújtod a házadat, úgy illik, h benne égj.


----------



## zséuzsi (2011 Február 26)

A patina a múlt jele, a piszok a tegnapé.


----------



## zséuzsi (2011 Február 26)

Sohasem vérzik az a seb, amelyet mutogatnak.


----------



## zséuzsi (2011 Február 26)

A vaskalap nemzetközi viselet.


----------



## zséuzsi (2011 Február 26)

A késlekedők boldogok, mert felejtik, h halandók vagyunk.


----------



## zséuzsi (2011 Február 26)

A körülhordott tekintet vértelen honfoglalás.


----------



## zséuzsi (2011 Február 26)

Az akaraterő pozitív dolog.
A hülyeség megbocsátható.
Ha a kettő párosul: az bűn.


----------



## zséuzsi (2011 Február 26)

Golf: "egy nagy mezőn lévő kis lyukba kell egy még kisebb labdát eljuttatni egy erre teljesen alkalmatlan eszközzel." /Winston Churchill/


----------



## maczaapu (2011 Február 26)

én is szeretném a 20 hozzászolást


----------



## maczaapu (2011 Február 26)

*szeva*



zséuzsi írta:


> Elég, ha az időjárást szidják: megsértődik az érzékeny hazafi.


 helló itt Sárisáp


----------



## maczaapu (2011 Február 26)

talpra magyar


----------



## maczaapu (2011 Február 26)

hi a haza


----------



## maczaapu (2011 Február 26)

itt az idő


----------



## maczaapu (2011 Február 26)

most vagy soha


----------



## maczaapu (2011 Február 26)

rabok legyünk


----------



## maczaapu (2011 Február 26)

vagy szabadok


----------



## maczaapu (2011 Február 26)

ez a kérdés


----------



## maczaapu (2011 Február 26)

válasszatok


----------



## maczaapu (2011 Február 26)

A magyarok


----------



## maczaapu (2011 Február 26)

istenére esküszünk!


----------



## maczaapu (2011 Február 26)

Esküszünk, hogy rabok tovább nem leszünk.


----------



## maczaapu (2011 Február 26)

rabok voltunk


----------



## maczaapu (2011 Február 26)

mostanáig


----------



## maczaapu (2011 Február 26)

kárhozottak ősapáink


----------



## maczaapu (2011 Február 26)

kik szabadon


----------



## maczaapu (2011 Február 26)

Éltek haltak


----------



## maczaapu (2011 Február 26)

szolga földben nem nyughattak.


----------



## Ancsa70 (2011 Február 26)

helló


----------



## Ancsa70 (2011 Február 26)

melitta írta:


> aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg





melitta írta:


> 1, jelen


2


----------



## Ancsa70 (2011 Február 26)

3kiss


----------



## Ancsa70 (2011 Február 26)

4 :d


----------



## Ancsa70 (2011 Február 26)

5


----------



## vmária (2011 Február 26)

*Első*

Ez az első hozzászólásom hogy állandó tag lehessek.


----------



## tiers (2011 Február 26)

6


----------



## vmária (2011 Február 26)

project 1 angolkönyvből tanulok. harmadik


----------



## vmária (2011 Február 26)

KERESEM A PROJECT 1 TEACHER'S BOOKK könyvet. Szeretnem majd letölteni de ez még csak a negyedik hozzászálásom.


----------



## jazmin456 (2011 Február 26)

sziasztok innen Slovákiából


----------



## jazmin456 (2011 Február 26)

9855555558


----------



## jazmin456 (2011 Február 26)

2:d


----------



## jazmin456 (2011 Február 26)

4544846323


----------



## jazmin456 (2011 Február 26)

*egy kis vicc*

A rendőrségen csörög a telefon:
- Itt az állatkert. Megszökött a zsiráfunk.
Mire a rendőr:
- Jegyzem, kérem! Van valami különös ismertetőjele?:0:


----------



## jazmin456 (2011 Február 26)

A rendőr a parkban gyanús neszezést hall egy bokor mélyéről. Odasiet:
- Közösülünk? Közösülünk? 500 forint helyszíni bírság!
Kinyúlik egy kéz a pénzzel, csak hogy a rendőr menjen már a fenébe. Tetszik a rendőrnek a módszer, odamegy a legközelebbi gyanús bokorhoz is:
- Közösülünk? Közösülünk? 500 forint helyszíni bírság!
Kinyúlik egy kéz a pénzzel, csak hogy a rendőr menjen már a fenébe.
A harmadik bokornál is megáll a rend őre:
- Közösülünk? Közösülünk? 500 forint helyszíni bírság!
Előbukkan két zilált, rémült fej. A rendőr teljesen megdöbben:
- Mi? Ketten vannak? 1000 forint!:88:


----------



## jazmin456 (2011 Február 26)

*Egy vicc, kizárólag nőknek:*

Hogyan tehetsz el egy férfit láb alól?
- Helyezz elé egy kis szőkét és egy sportkocsit, majd mondd meg neki, hogy válasszon közülük!


----------



## jazmin456 (2011 Február 26)

*Egy vicc, férfiak számára:*

Mi a közös a csizma és a nő szeme között?
- Mindkettő fényes, ha keféled.


----------



## jazmin456 (2011 Február 26)

*Egy az állatviccek közül:*

A sündisznóbébi eltéved a sötétben, és bekeveredik az üvegházba. Hosszas bolyongás után, amikor nekimegy egy kifejlett kaktusznak, boldogan tárja szét mancsocskáit:
- Mama!


----------



## jazmin456 (2011 Február 26)

*Egy közlekedési vicc:*

Egy taxis egyfolytában 16 órát vezetett, és elfáradt. Ezért a város határában az erdő szélén leállítja a kocsiját, és kényelmesen elhelyezkedik, hogy aludjon. Félóra múlva egy kocogó kopogtat az ajtaján:
- Elnézést kérek, nem tudja hány óra?
- Fél öt - válaszolja a taxis.
A kocogó megköszöni és elmegy. Tíz perc múlva újabb kocogó érkezik, és ő is ezután érdeklődik. A taxis neki is megmondja. Mikor már tízedszerre verik fel a taxist, az mérgében kirak egy táblát a szélvédőjére az alábbi felirattal: "Nem tudom hány óra van!" Kisvártatva egy kocogó kopog a szélvédőjén.
- Negyed nyolc múlt tíz perccel.


----------



## jazmin456 (2011 Február 26)

*Egy egészségügyi vicc:*

- Doktor úr, egy éve voltam magánál a reumámmal, és maga azt mondta, hogy kerüljem a nedves helyeket.
- Igy van! -mondja az orvos.
- Most azt szeretném kérdezni, hogy megfürödhetek-e már?


----------



## jazmin456 (2011 Február 26)

*Egy malac vicc:*

Gombázni megy a koma meg a komaasszony. Hazafelé menet az asszony nem állja meg szó nélkül:
- Hej, koma, de féltem én az erdőben, hogy lefog!
- Ugyan, komaasszony, már hogy fogtam volna le, hiszen vizes volt a fű.
- Majd leterítettem volna a nagykendőt.


----------



## jazmin456 (2011 Február 26)

*Egy vicc a katonák életéből:*

Egy újonc panaszkodik a haverjának:
- Az őrmester hat napi fogdát sózott rám.
- De miért?
- Azt nem tudom, de azt tudom, hogy ebből négyet ezért a kérdésért kaptam.


----------



## Bandyka77 (2011 Február 26)

**



Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


Sziasztok!


----------



## jazmin456 (2011 Február 26)

*Egy rendőrvicc:*

Két rendőr sétál a Balaton partján. Megszólal az egyik:
- Mennyi az idő?
Mire a másik:
- Hát még a szúnyog!


----------



## Bandyka77 (2011 Február 26)

Bandyka77 írta:


> Sziasztok!


Üdv Sopronból!


----------



## jazmin456 (2011 Február 26)

*Egy vicc, férfiak számára:*

Mit gondol a nő az új computerről?
- Nem tetszik neki, mert nem jön be rajta az MTV.


----------



## jazmin456 (2011 Február 26)

*Egy malac vicc:*

Az idős nőgyógyászt gyilkosság gyanújával őrizetbe veszik. Egy rámenős újságíró bemegy a börtönbe, hogy beszéljen a doktorral:
- Mondja el, mi az igazság az üggyel kapcsolatban!
- Hát, fiam, az hosszú történet -mondja az orvos.
- Nem baj, meghallgatom -biztatja az újságíró.
- Az úgy kezdődött, hogy egy eléggé zsúfolt napom volt. Napközben hat szülés, négy terhességmegszakítás, harmincnégy vizsgálat. Éjszaka ügyeletes voltam, öt szülés, három terhességmegszakítás, négy vizsgálat. Másnap délelőtt benn maradtam, mert egy páciensem szült, és ha már ott voltam, levezettem még négy szülést, kilenc abortuszt, és megvizsgáltam tizenhét nőt. Délután szólt a kollégám, hogy vállaljam el a műszakját, mert sürgős dolga van. Elvállaltam. Volt hat szülés, négy abortusz, huszonhat vizsgálat. Este végre elszabadultam a kórházból, elindultam haza, de annyira fáradt voltam, hogy le kellett ülnöm egy padra. Erre odajött egy ribanc, és azt mondta, hogy egy százasért megmutatja a pináját. Mondd, fiam, te nem fojtottad volna meg?


----------



## jazmin456 (2011 Február 26)

*Egy közlekedési vicc:

*Nyugodt tempóban halad az autós a városban, mikor irányjelzés nélkül elévág egy nő. A sofőrnek minden tudására szüksége van, hogy elkerülje az ütközést. A következő lámpánál megszólítja a nőt:
- Hölgyem, nem tud indexelni?
- Indexelni tudok, csak vezetni nem


----------



## jazmin456 (2011 Február 26)

*Egy rendőrvicc:*

Két rendőr találkozik:
- Gyere, igyunk valamit! Én egy sört kérek, és te?
- Én egy feketét.
Elfogynak az italok, a rendőr megint megszólal:
- Kérek még egy sört! És te?
- Csak egy feketét.
- Mondd, miért iszol állandóan feketét?
- Tudod, gyászolok!


----------



## jazmin456 (2011 Február 26)

*Egy vicc, férfiak számára:*

Hogy nevezik azt, ha valaki rákacsint egy csinos lányra?
- Tetszési index.


----------



## jazmin456 (2011 Február 26)

*Egy vicc a művészet világából:*

Két drámaíró beszélget :
- Befejeztem a tragédiámat, csak azt nem tudom, hogy az ötödik felvonás végén hogyan pusztítsam el a hőst?
- Az igazán egyszerű, kérlek. Olvastasd el vele az első négy felvonást.
*Egy politikai vicc:*

A szovjet és az amerikai elnök egy hétre titkárnőt cserél. Egy hét eltelte után az amerikai elnök megkérdezi csinos, szőke titkárnőjét:
- Na, milyen volt?
- Kellemetlenül éreztem magam, mert az volt a kifogás, hogy túlságosan rövid a ruhám.
Az elnök rácsap a lány szexis fenekére:
- Akkor vegyél fel még rövidebbet, hogy minél többen csodálhassák a bájaidat.
A szovjet elnök is megkérdezi, hogy mi volt a tapsztalat.
- Nem éreztem magam jól, mert túl hosszú volt nekik a ruhám.
- Akkor miért nem vettél fel rövidebbet?
- Az nem lehet, mert akkor kilátszik a pisztolyom meg a tököm.


----------



## jazmin456 (2011 Február 26)

Megállítja a rendőr az autóst.
- Meg kell önt büntetnem, mert ez egyirányú utca.
- Rendben van, kifizetem a büntetést, aztán megfordulok.
- Itt nem lehet megfordulni.
- Akkor tolatok majd.
- Tolatni sem szabad.
- Akkor itt hagyom a kocsit.
- Csakhogy itt tilos a parkolás.
- Rendben van, akkor beszéljük meg, mennyit ad a kocsimért...


----------



## Bakacska (2011 Február 26)

Sziasztok! Örülök, hogy megtaláltam ezt a lehetőséget, mivel legjobb barátaim egyike vak és Neki feltétlenül ajánlani fogom a fórumot.
Magam szempontjából is hasznos lesz a regisztrálásom, hiszen megismerhetek egy új világot. Albee Kényes egyensúly c. hangoskönyvét kerestem és így találtam Rátok.
Üdv Mindenkinek.
Bakacska


----------



## Bakacska (2011 Február 26)

Sziasztok! Örülök, hogy megtaláltam ezt a lehetőséget, mivel legjobb barátaim egyike vak és Neki feltétlenül ajánlani fogom a fórumot.
Magam szempontjából is hasznos lesz a regisztrálásom, hiszen megismerhetek egy új világot. Albee Kényes egyensúly c. hangoskönyvét kerestem és így találtam Rátok.
Üdv Mindenkinek.
Bakacska


----------



## 123456gamer (2011 Február 26)

Üdv, már csak 5 hsz!


----------



## 123456gamer (2011 Február 26)

Üdv, már csak 4 hsz!


----------



## 123456gamer (2011 Február 26)

Üdv, már csak 3 hsz!


----------



## 123456gamer (2011 Február 26)

Üdv, már csak 2 hsz!


----------



## 123456gamer (2011 Február 26)

Üdv, már csak ez az 1 hsz!


----------



## Bakacska (2011 Február 26)

Sziasztok! Örülök, hogy megtaláltam ezt a lehetőséget, mivel legjobb barátaim egyike vak és Neki feltétlenül ajánlani fogom a fórumot.
Magam szempontjából is hasznos lesz a regisztrálásom, hiszen megismerhetek egy új világot. Albee Kényes egyensúly c. hangoskönyvét kerestem és így találtam Rátok.
Üdv Mindenkinek.
Bakacska


----------



## vmária (2011 Február 26)

Én az angollal szenvedek, nagyon nehezen tanulom a szavakat a leirás még nehezebb. Talán nem is nekem való


----------



## ALgore (2011 Február 26)

18


----------



## ALgore (2011 Február 26)

17


----------



## ALgore (2011 Február 26)

16


----------



## ALgore (2011 Február 26)

15


----------



## ALgore (2011 Február 26)

14:s


----------



## ALgore (2011 Február 26)

13 Az előbbit elszúrtam,bocs


----------



## ALgore (2011 Február 26)

12


----------



## ALgore (2011 Február 26)

10 ufffff


----------



## ALgore (2011 Február 26)

9b(


----------



## ALgore (2011 Február 26)

8


----------



## ALgore (2011 Február 26)

7


----------



## ALgore (2011 Február 26)

6


----------



## ALgore (2011 Február 26)

5


----------



## ALgore (2011 Február 26)

4


----------



## ALgore (2011 Február 26)

3


----------



## ALgore (2011 Február 26)

2


----------



## ktundi85 (2011 Február 26)

szia


----------



## ktundi85 (2011 Február 26)

jelen


----------



## ktundi85 (2011 Február 26)

ennyi volt


----------



## ALgore (2011 Február 26)

1


----------



## ktundi85 (2011 Február 26)

nagyon jó az oldal


----------



## ALgore (2011 Február 26)




----------



## ktundi85 (2011 Február 26)

elég rossz


----------



## ALgore (2011 Február 26)

Bocs a módszerért,de így hamar+ lett a 20hsz.
Király az oldal!!!!


----------



## anniihoney (2011 Február 26)

lálálá


----------



## anniihoney (2011 Február 26)

10


----------



## anniihoney (2011 Február 26)

9


----------



## anniihoney (2011 Február 26)

:d


----------



## anniihoney (2011 Február 26)

20 mp kettő között?!


----------



## anniihoney (2011 Február 26)

8


----------



## anniihoney (2011 Február 26)

7


----------



## corocsaby (2011 Február 26)

Kösz


----------



## anniihoney (2011 Február 26)

:d


----------



## corocsaby (2011 Február 26)

abc


----------



## anniihoney (2011 Február 26)

6


----------



## corocsaby (2011 Február 26)

123


----------



## anniihoney (2011 Február 26)

5


----------



## corocsaby (2011 Február 26)

hi


----------



## anniihoney (2011 Február 26)

4


----------



## anniihoney (2011 Február 26)

3


----------



## anniihoney (2011 Február 26)

2


----------



## anniihoney (2011 Február 26)

1


----------



## anniihoney (2011 Február 26)

0


----------



## anniihoney (2011 Február 26)

-1


----------



## corocsaby (2011 Február 26)

456


----------



## anniihoney (2011 Február 26)

-2


----------



## corocsaby (2011 Február 26)

789


----------



## anniihoney (2011 Február 26)

-3


----------



## corocsaby (2011 Február 26)

süt a nap


----------



## anniihoney (2011 Február 26)

-4


----------



## corocsaby (2011 Február 26)

de jó


----------



## anniihoney (2011 Február 26)

de hideg van!


----------



## corocsaby (2011 Február 26)

már csak 3


----------



## corocsaby (2011 Február 26)

2...


----------



## corocsaby (2011 Február 26)

1...


----------



## anniihoney (2011 Február 26)




----------



## corocsaby (2011 Február 26)

0!!!!!


----------



## corocsaby (2011 Február 26)

nem tudok letölteni... miért?


----------



## blackblade007 (2011 Február 26)

*zöldel a fű*



Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itzgfuikélojkpéjkllé


----------



## ozsdola (2011 Február 26)

*üdvözlet*



Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg



üdvözöllek


----------



## Patrick911 (2011 Február 26)

jelen


----------



## Patrick911 (2011 Február 26)

bocs


----------



## Patrick911 (2011 Február 26)

de


----------



## Patrick911 (2011 Február 26)

gyorsan


----------



## Patrick911 (2011 Február 26)

össze


----------



## Patrick911 (2011 Február 26)

kell


----------



## Patrick911 (2011 Február 26)

gyűjtenem


----------



## Patrick911 (2011 Február 26)

20


----------



## carolina122able (2011 Február 26)

htytee


----------



## carolina122able (2011 Február 26)

hgggg


----------



## carolina122able (2011 Február 26)

iuyyyyyyy


----------



## carolina122able (2011 Február 26)

rhggffhf


----------



## carolina122able (2011 Február 26)

hdfhdd


----------



## lhevinne (2011 Február 26)

Sok kicsi sokra megy


----------



## lhevinne (2011 Február 26)

Kicsi a bors de erős


----------



## carolina122able (2011 Február 26)

gdfhdhd


----------



## lhevinne (2011 Február 26)

Ehetetlen, tehetlen, vehetetlen, lehetetlen


----------



## carolina122able (2011 Február 26)

hfdhdhd


----------



## lhevinne (2011 Február 26)

A bálnák közel jönnek a parthoz.


----------



## carolina122able (2011 Február 26)

sdgfsdgsdg


----------



## lhevinne (2011 Február 26)

A bálnák harapnak is


----------



## lhevinne (2011 Február 26)

sokat kell utazni


----------



## carolina122able (2011 Február 26)

tuturtur


----------



## lhevinne (2011 Február 26)

sokat akar keveset fog


----------



## lhevinne (2011 Február 26)

a mennyiségi változás minőségi változásba csap át


----------



## carolina122able (2011 Február 26)

fyuoyluoo


----------



## lhevinne (2011 Február 26)

Lenni vagy nem lenni ez itt a kérdés


----------



## carolina122able (2011 Február 26)

ggjfgf


----------



## lhevinne (2011 Február 26)

Szeretsz vagy nem szeretsz


----------



## carolina122able (2011 Február 26)

uggoiyg


----------



## lhevinne (2011 Február 26)

Késő bánat eb gondolat


----------



## carolina122able (2011 Február 26)

u[jpoih


----------



## carolina122able (2011 Február 26)

iu[oiu[oi


----------



## lhevinne (2011 Február 26)

Legyetek jók ha tudtok


----------



## carolina122able (2011 Február 26)

yuyuiyuf


----------



## carolina122able (2011 Február 26)

.;jh;jkk;'


----------



## carolina122able (2011 Február 26)

jh;klh;k


----------



## carolina122able (2011 Február 26)

h;g;pgpo


----------



## lhevinne (2011 Február 26)

tertsert4


----------



## carolina122able (2011 Február 26)

h;jhpgp


----------



## lhevinne (2011 Február 26)

asdfadsf32423423


----------



## Patrick911 (2011 Február 26)

hozzászólást


----------



## lhevinne (2011 Február 26)

45e45sgs


----------



## Patrick911 (2011 Február 26)

hogy


----------



## lhevinne (2011 Február 26)

vidám emberke


----------



## lhevinne (2011 Február 26)

lola montez


----------



## Patrick911 (2011 Február 26)

Teljes


----------



## Patrick911 (2011 Február 26)

esgtsdhgfsh


----------



## lhevinne (2011 Február 26)

Marcel ophüls


----------



## Patrick911 (2011 Február 26)

bchjgjg


----------



## lhevinne (2011 Február 26)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D-7ga-iUlgY&NR=1


----------



## Patrick911 (2011 Február 26)

nbvhjv


----------



## lhevinne (2011 Február 26)

asdfasdfa


----------



## Patrick911 (2011 Február 26)

gfjhfj


----------



## Patrick911 (2011 Február 26)

bkgkgkg


----------



## Patrick911 (2011 Február 26)

jklhhk


----------



## Patrick911 (2011 Február 26)

cghjfjf


----------



## ENIKO35 (2011 Február 26)

sokat


----------



## -Erázs- (2011 Február 26)

Mozgás és testséma fejlesztéshez könyvcímek
Németh Erzsébet: Mozdul a szó...
Rosta Katalin: Hüvelykujjam...
Szabó Borbála:Mozdulj rá!
Kocsis-Rosta: Ez volnék én (testséma fejlesztő feladatgyűjtemény)


----------



## -Erázs- (2011 Február 26)

Sziasztok! -Erázs- vagyok.Ma regisztráltam, egész véletlenül találtam rá az oldalra miközben ÖKO projekthez vadásztam ötleteket. Nagyon jó ez az oldal.Én gyógypedagógusként tevékenykedem. Eddig tanulásban akadályozott alsósokat tanítottam, illetve integráltan volt az osztályomban értelmileg akadályozott gyermek is. Szeptembertől 5 autizmussal élő óvodásom van.


----------



## labe (2011 Február 26)

szép napot Mindenkinek!


----------



## labe (2011 Február 26)




----------



## labe (2011 Február 26)

)


----------



## labe (2011 Február 26)

spa


----------



## labe (2011 Február 26)

))))))))))


----------



## labe (2011 Február 26)

papapapapapa


----------



## labe (2011 Február 26)

))))


----------



## labe (2011 Február 26)

dljslasdljasdlas


----------



## labe (2011 Február 26)

asfdafdsqdfqd


----------



## labe (2011 Február 26)

efsgerregre


----------



## labe (2011 Február 26)

dadasdas


----------



## labe (2011 Február 26)




----------



## labe (2011 Február 26)

dasgdgwagwe


----------



## Zsokaf (2011 Február 26)

Sziasztok!


----------



## labe (2011 Február 26)

gererhehehe


----------



## Zsokaf (2011 Február 26)

4.


----------



## Zsokaf (2011 Február 26)

5


----------



## labe (2011 Február 26)

dsgsgwegwgw


----------



## Zsokaf (2011 Február 26)

6


----------



## labe (2011 Február 26)

igen


----------



## Zsokaf (2011 Február 26)

7


----------



## Zsokaf (2011 Február 26)

8


----------



## Zsokaf (2011 Február 26)

9


----------



## Zsokaf (2011 Február 26)

10


----------



## Zsokaf (2011 Február 26)

11


----------



## Zsokaf (2011 Február 26)

12


----------



## Zsokaf (2011 Február 26)

13


----------



## Zsokaf (2011 Február 26)

14


----------



## Zsokaf (2011 Február 26)

15


----------



## Zsokaf (2011 Február 26)

16


----------



## Zsokaf (2011 Február 26)

17


----------



## Zsokaf (2011 Február 26)

18


----------



## labe (2011 Február 26)

fwefwfwf


----------



## Zsokaf (2011 Február 26)

19


----------



## Zsokaf (2011 Február 26)

20


----------



## Zsokaf (2011 Február 26)

21?


----------



## moszatjoci (2011 Február 26)

*-dedy, -krisztina-, -lilike74-, -maya87-, -Sophie-, .anna01., .demongirl., 000Kicsila*

Aki gyorsan szeretne 20 hozzászólást 
Aki csak be akar köszönni


----------



## Windom23 (2011 Február 26)

Udv Romaniabol


----------



## Windom23 (2011 Február 26)

egy a betu


----------



## Windom23 (2011 Február 26)

ez meg egy b betu mint boci


----------



## Windom23 (2011 Február 26)

ez pedig a c mint citrom vagy cicamica


----------



## Windom23 (2011 Február 26)

d mint denes vagy egy darab dio


----------



## Windom23 (2011 Február 26)

e az erkel elekes elemer


----------



## Windom23 (2011 Február 26)

f mint feri


----------



## Windom23 (2011 Február 26)

g mint geza a gezenguz


----------



## Windom23 (2011 Február 26)

hobortos hilda hiv hintazni


----------



## Windom23 (2011 Február 26)

irigy ildi imigy igyekszik, intot intez


----------



## Windom23 (2011 Február 26)

jutvan jaromba jarom a jaszolba


----------



## Windom23 (2011 Február 26)

ki koran kel kukorekol


----------



## Windom23 (2011 Február 26)

lenge lo logo laba


----------



## Windom23 (2011 Február 26)

mara mar marad mari


----------



## Windom23 (2011 Február 26)

ne nevesd nevem, ne tovabb


----------



## Windom23 (2011 Február 26)

orosz otto ollot oszt


----------



## Windom23 (2011 Február 26)

pirkad para piros parra


----------



## Windom23 (2011 Február 26)

recske remete retek retete


----------



## Windom23 (2011 Február 26)

satu samu sara sandor satra sarbol


----------



## Windom23 (2011 Február 26)

titi tatar tutut talal


----------



## Windom23 (2011 Február 26)

undok unoka, unott uborka


----------



## ernest1000 (2011 Február 26)

*cak igy tvab*

kiss


----------



## ernest1000 (2011 Február 26)

jó gitaros kottak kellenne


----------



## ernest1000 (2011 Február 26)

*jó lenne*

gitar skálázásra kellenne nekem valami mert szeretnek meg tanulni szólózni.köszi


----------



## istvanpeti (2011 Február 26)

Szeretnék 20 hozzászólást csinálni (1)


----------



## istvanpeti (2011 Február 26)

Gyüjtöm a 20 hozzászólást csinálni (2)


----------



## istvanpeti (2011 Február 26)

Gyüjtöm a 20 hozzászólást csinálni (3)


----------



## ernest1000 (2011 Február 26)

10


----------



## -Erázs- (2011 Február 26)

Sziasztok


----------



## Tom S (2011 Február 26)

6


----------



## Tom S (2011 Február 26)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Tom S (2011 Február 26)

11


----------



## Tom S (2011 Február 26)

12


----------



## Tom S (2011 Február 26)

13


----------



## Tom S (2011 Február 26)

14


----------



## Tom S (2011 Február 26)

15


----------



## Tom S (2011 Február 26)

16


----------



## Tom S (2011 Február 26)

17


----------



## Tom S (2011 Február 26)

18


----------



## Tom S (2011 Február 26)

19


----------



## Tom S (2011 Február 26)

20


----------



## Tom S (2011 Február 26)

21


----------



## Tom S (2011 Február 26)

22


----------



## MS22 (2011 Február 26)

1


----------



## MS22 (2011 Február 26)

2


----------



## MS22 (2011 Február 26)

3


----------



## MS22 (2011 Február 26)

4


----------



## MS22 (2011 Február 26)

5


----------



## MS22 (2011 Február 26)

6


----------



## MS22 (2011 Február 26)

7


----------



## MS22 (2011 Február 26)

8


----------



## MS22 (2011 Február 26)

9


----------



## Donnybiscuit86 (2011 Február 26)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg



gg


----------



## MS22 (2011 Február 26)

10


----------



## Donnybiscuit86 (2011 Február 26)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg



g


----------



## MS22 (2011 Február 26)

11


----------



## MS22 (2011 Február 26)

12


----------



## MS22 (2011 Február 26)

13


----------



## MS22 (2011 Február 26)

14


----------



## MS22 (2011 Február 26)

15


----------



## MS22 (2011 Február 26)

16


----------



## MS22 (2011 Február 26)

17


----------



## MS22 (2011 Február 26)

18


----------



## MS22 (2011 Február 26)

19


----------



## MS22 (2011 Február 26)

20


----------



## MS22 (2011 Február 26)

és a 21-es, hogy biztos legyen.


----------



## mxati (2011 Február 27)

itt már 22


----------



## mxati (2011 Február 27)

de nem... 23!


----------



## mxati (2011 Február 27)

az előző érvénytelen


----------



## mxati (2011 Február 27)

itt az új


----------



## mxati (2011 Február 27)

ami már 24


----------



## mxati (2011 Február 27)

24+1


----------



## mxati (2011 Február 27)

Matt Damon


----------



## mxati (2011 Február 27)

Jeff Bridges


----------



## mxati (2011 Február 27)

Josh Brolin


----------



## mxati (2011 Február 27)

febr.17-től


----------



## mxati (2011 Február 27)

a


----------



## mxati (2011 Február 27)

mozikban


----------



## mxati (2011 Február 27)

13


----------



## mxati (2011 Február 27)

5


----------



## mxati (2011 Február 27)

15


----------



## mxati (2011 Február 27)

tíz nap


----------



## mxati (2011 Február 27)

8


----------



## mxati (2011 Február 27)

18


----------



## mxati (2011 Február 27)

10


----------



## mxati (2011 Február 27)

final


----------



## mxati (2011 Február 27)

akkor?


----------



## mxati (2011 Február 27)

na ennyi


----------



## mxati (2011 Február 27)

a 23 meg már sok?


----------



## TomiSSJ2 (2011 Február 27)

*sziasztok*

Sziasztok, nyagyon tetszik ez az oldal!


----------



## TomiSSJ2 (2011 Február 27)

*oldal*

2. üzenet

remélem mindent megtalálok ami csak kell


----------



## TomiSSJ2 (2011 Február 27)

*üzi*

üzenet 3


----------



## TomiSSJ2 (2011 Február 27)

*negyedik*

negyedik


----------



## TomiSSJ2 (2011 Február 27)

ötödik


----------



## TomiSSJ2 (2011 Február 27)

hatodik


----------



## katica10 (2011 Február 27)

köszi


----------



## katica10 (2011 Február 27)

szépen


----------



## katica10 (2011 Február 27)

de jó


----------



## katica10 (2011 Február 27)

nem értem


----------



## katica10 (2011 Február 27)

miért


----------



## katica10 (2011 Február 27)

hasznos


----------



## katica10 (2011 Február 27)

ez a


----------



## katica10 (2011 Február 27)

20 üzenet


----------



## katica10 (2011 Február 27)

persze


----------



## katica10 (2011 Február 27)

mindennek


----------



## katica10 (2011 Február 27)

vagy inkább


----------



## katica10 (2011 Február 27)

jó sok mindennek


----------



## katica10 (2011 Február 27)

van valami


----------



## berregi (2011 Február 27)

Sziasztok


----------



## katica10 (2011 Február 27)

használható


----------



## katica10 (2011 Február 27)

oka


----------



## katica10 (2011 Február 27)

még akkor is


----------



## katica10 (2011 Február 27)

ha az


----------



## katica10 (2011 Február 27)

számomra


----------



## berregi (2011 Február 27)

Ez még csak a második


----------



## berregi (2011 Február 27)

Ki


----------



## katica10 (2011 Február 27)

nem egészen


----------



## berregi (2011 Február 27)

találta


----------



## berregi (2011 Február 27)

ezt


----------



## katica10 (2011 Február 27)

vagy egyátalán nem


----------



## katica10 (2011 Február 27)

érthető


----------



## berregi (2011 Február 27)

ki?


----------



## katica10 (2011 Február 27)

kérik is, hogy


----------



## berregi (2011 Február 27)

6!


----------



## katica10 (2011 Február 27)

próbáljam


----------



## katica10 (2011 Február 27)

6 másodperc


----------



## berregi (2011 Február 27)

8 van már


----------



## berregi (2011 Február 27)

kilencedik


----------



## katica10 (2011 Február 27)

múlva


----------



## berregi (2011 Február 27)

tizedik


----------



## katica10 (2011 Február 27)

és lőn 26!


----------



## berregi (2011 Február 27)

már csak 10


----------



## katica10 (2011 Február 27)

köszönet a "téma" elindítójának!


----------



## berregi (2011 Február 27)

már csak 9


----------



## berregi (2011 Február 27)

ennek


----------



## berregi (2011 Február 27)

így


----------



## berregi (2011 Február 27)

nem


----------



## berregi (2011 Február 27)

sok


----------



## berregi (2011 Február 27)

értelme


----------



## berregi (2011 Február 27)

van!


----------



## berregi (2011 Február 27)

Már csak2!


----------



## berregi (2011 Február 27)

Utolsó!


----------



## berregi (2011 Február 27)

Kész vagyok!


----------



## berregi (2011 Február 27)

Fő a biztonság!


----------



## ENIKO35 (2011 Február 27)

finom lehet...


----------



## ENIKO35 (2011 Február 27)

szépek.


----------



## ENIKO35 (2011 Február 27)

aranyos versek...


----------



## ENIKO35 (2011 Február 27)

szép


----------



## supermaus (2011 Február 27)

Hello,can someone explain to me how it works.................thank you


----------



## ENIKO35 (2011 Február 27)

A Lélek egyik gyümölcse a hűség...


----------



## ENIKO35 (2011 Február 27)

Szerintem annyi éves vagy ahánynak érzed magad!


----------



## Bundikenyér (2011 Február 27)




----------



## ENIKO35 (2011 Február 27)

Nekem kuvasz kutyám volt...de aranyos a puli is meg a bernáthegyi szerintem...


----------



## supermaus (2011 Február 27)

what must i do to see the pictures and download?


----------



## bamboleio (2011 Február 27)

nagyon köszönjük Katalin Anyókának:

a kezdők nevében


----------



## cthulhu (2011 Február 27)

Sziasztok!


----------



## bamboleio (2011 Február 27)

Nekem már megvan a negyvennyolc órám, csak kell még néhány bejegyzés.


----------



## bamboleio (2011 Február 27)

Azt hittem, hogy van már hat üzenetem, de csak négy volt.


----------



## bamboleio (2011 Február 27)

A köszöneteket is külön számolja a rendszer.


----------



## bamboleio (2011 Február 27)

és ami nagyon-nagyon fontos, hogy 20 másodpercnek kell eltelnie két üzenet küldése között...


----------



## bamboleio (2011 Február 27)

különben hibaüzenetet ír ki. ez érdekes, de logikus


----------



## bamboleio (2011 Február 27)

egyébként hihetetlen jó ez a honlap


----------



## bamboleio (2011 Február 27)

ruthhelga írta:


> Nekem mar lejart a 48 ora, akkor es csak most fogtam neki hozzaszolasokat irni! Jo ez igy?


igen, így is lehet


----------



## bamboleio (2011 Február 27)

évigas írta:


> Nem tájékoztattak előre,hogy csak húsz hozzászólás és 48 óra elteltével
> nézelődhetek.


hát igen, amikor valami funkciót nem lehet elérni, csak akkor derül ki


----------



## bamboleio (2011 Február 27)

bamboleio írta:


> hát igen, amikor valami funkciót nem lehet elérni, csak akkor derül ki


de azért nem teljesíthetetlen, főleg, hogy ilyen aranyos topikosok vannak (kacsint)


----------



## bamboleio (2011 Február 27)

disznó leszek, ha még egyet írok ide?


----------



## bamboleio (2011 Február 27)

bamboleio írta:


> disznó leszek, ha még egyet írok ide?


talán nem


----------



## bamboleio (2011 Február 27)

Katka mami írta:


> Szeretném megkérdezni, hogy ez az a lehetőség ahol még 18 hozzászólást kell tenni ahhoz, hogy mindent láthassak?


igen, azt hiszem


----------



## bamboleio (2011 Február 27)

még nem tudom, hogyan kell szmájlit betenni


----------



## bamboleio (2011 Február 27)

tehát, ha valaki tudja, akkor légyszi írja meg


----------



## bamboleio (2011 Február 27)

már csak ez a hozzászólás kell, és megvan a húsz....


----------



## wolandhun (2011 Február 27)

Ez a honlap valóban nagyszerű


----------



## wolandhun (2011 Február 27)

csak ez a 20 hozzászólás ne lenne


----------



## wolandhun (2011 Február 27)

könnyebb lenne az életem


----------



## wolandhun (2011 Február 27)

meg aztán lusta is vagyok


----------



## wolandhun (2011 Február 27)

ahhoz, hogy 20 blablát ide írjak


----------



## wolandhun (2011 Február 27)

egyébként köszönet a téma indításért


----------



## wolandhun (2011 Február 27)

vigyori automatikusan megjelenik itt?


----------



## wolandhun (2011 Február 27)

igen


----------



## wolandhun (2011 Február 27)

Mi van még?


----------



## wolandhun (2011 Február 27)




----------



## wolandhun (2011 Február 27)

@-}---


----------



## wolandhun (2011 Február 27)

ok, mindent azért nem várok el a fórum motortól


----------



## wolandhun (2011 Február 27)

na még egy! homer simpson: ~( 8^(I)


----------



## Rocky1987 (2011 Február 27)

Köszi szépen az eligazítást!!!


----------



## Rocky1987 (2011 Február 27)

Nekem erről a blogról egy nagyon szép bölcs mondás jut eszembe, amit megszeretnék osztani veletek! "Nagyon fontos életünk során, hogy emberekkel találkozzunk. Remélem velünk is most ez történik" Emberekkel beszélgetünk és kommunikálunk és ez által több barátra lelünk. 
Legyetek jók!


----------



## Rocky1987 (2011 Február 27)

Hát nekem nem tudom még hány hozzászólás kell, de remélem, hogyha valaki segít akkor megnézzem!


----------



## Tomy02 (2011 Február 27)

hkgh


----------



## Tomy02 (2011 Február 27)

ssdhfnhroaéectgrgf


----------



## Tomy02 (2011 Február 27)

hjklé


----------



## Tomy02 (2011 Február 27)

4jkv kjdvofjvofsd


----------



## Tomy02 (2011 Február 27)

5kdépjvpfdbkvps őfbsv


----------



## Tomy02 (2011 Február 27)

6guzf6é


----------



## kovacstibor1 (2011 Február 27)

sziaztok


----------



## Tomy02 (2011 Február 27)

vkmj ljÉk


----------



## Tomy02 (2011 Február 27)

fhgjggil


----------



## kovacstibor1 (2011 Február 27)

Üdv mindenkinek!


----------



## Tomy02 (2011 Február 27)

zjfkztg,képjpoj


----------



## kovacstibor1 (2011 Február 27)

akár BUÉK!


----------



## kovacstibor1 (2011 Február 27)

13.55 van most


----------



## Tomy02 (2011 Február 27)

fzuioéáélkjhgfd


----------



## Tomy02 (2011 Február 27)

fghjkléáű,kmjnhbgvfc


----------



## kovacstibor1 (2011 Február 27)

és itt a 20.


----------



## Tomy02 (2011 Február 27)

jhgfdcvbnm,.-élkjh


----------



## Tomy02 (2011 Február 27)

ghglj joiojkm,


----------



## Rocky1987 (2011 Február 27)

Nekem is nehéz 20 hozzászólást összeállítani. vagyis inkább nehéz volt az elején. Remélem itt könnyebb lesz és sikerül!


----------



## Tomy02 (2011 Február 27)

jlkjnjuopmkl.


----------



## Tomy02 (2011 Február 27)

fjgf gkhkjk


----------



## Rocky1987 (2011 Február 27)

Én is szeretnék minél előbb tagja lenni ennek a blognak, fórumnak. Remélem, hogy egyszer sikerülni fog!


----------



## Tomy02 (2011 Február 27)

gjlouo12345


----------



## Tomy02 (2011 Február 27)

hgkjhlijmui


----------



## Tomy02 (2011 Február 27)

fgfjgfjfjfj


----------



## Tomy02 (2011 Február 27)

dhddhdddhhd


----------



## Tomy02 (2011 Február 27)

fjfjfjfjfjffgttitzt


----------



## Tomy02 (2011 Február 27)

jjtfvuzsdfghjkl


----------



## ownersuz (2011 Február 27)

Akkor kezdjük a 20 hozzászólást...


----------



## ownersuz (2011 Február 27)

2


----------



## ownersuz (2011 Február 27)

3


----------



## ownersuz (2011 Február 27)

4


----------



## ownersuz (2011 Február 27)

5


----------



## ownersuz (2011 Február 27)

6


----------



## ownersuz (2011 Február 27)

7


----------



## ownersuz (2011 Február 27)

8


----------



## ownersuz (2011 Február 27)

9


----------



## ownersuz (2011 Február 27)

10


----------



## ownersuz (2011 Február 27)

11


----------



## ownersuz (2011 Február 27)

12


----------



## ownersuz (2011 Február 27)

<3


----------



## ownersuz (2011 Február 27)

14


----------



## ownersuz (2011 Február 27)

15


----------



## ownersuz (2011 Február 27)

16


----------



## ownersuz (2011 Február 27)

17


----------



## ernest1000 (2011 Február 27)

hat mar nem tudok mit irni


----------



## ownersuz (2011 Február 27)

18


----------



## ernest1000 (2011 Február 27)

Zsolti93 nagyon szepen köszönöm kiraj vagy


----------



## ernest1000 (2011 Február 27)

Sziasztok


----------



## ernest1000 (2011 Február 27)

hát már nem tudok mitt irni


----------



## ernest1000 (2011 Február 27)

Igazad van nem csak letölteni kell hannem meg köszöni is,úgy hogy húzatok belle sziasztok


----------



## tvdr (2011 Február 27)

*bocs*

1


----------



## tvdr (2011 Február 27)

2


----------



## ernest1000 (2011 Február 27)

111


----------



## tvdr (2011 Február 27)

*bocs*

3


----------



## tvdr (2011 Február 27)

4


----------



## tvdr (2011 Február 27)

5


----------



## tvdr (2011 Február 27)

6


----------



## ballaikriszta (2011 Február 27)

Üdvözlök mindenkit, mint új tag!


----------



## ernest1000 (2011 Február 27)

hello


----------



## ownersuz (2011 Február 27)

19


----------



## ballaikriszta (2011 Február 27)

Nagyon örülök, hogy rátaláltam erre az oldalra,


----------



## ernest1000 (2011 Február 27)

sssszep napot mindenkinek


----------



## ernest1000 (2011 Február 27)

halli


----------



## ernest1000 (2011 Február 27)

11


----------



## ownersuz (2011 Február 27)

20


----------



## ernest1000 (2011 Február 27)

hatt mar nem tudom hogy mitt irjak


----------



## ballaikriszta (2011 Február 27)

Üdvözlök mindenkit, mint új tag!


----------



## ernest1000 (2011 Február 27)

1


----------



## ernest1000 (2011 Február 27)

200


----------



## ballaikriszta (2011 Február 27)

Örülök, hogy rátaláltam erre az oldalra.


----------



## ernest1000 (2011 Február 27)

hop


----------



## ernest1000 (2011 Február 27)

o


----------



## ballaikriszta (2011 Február 27)

Szeretnék én is lefogyni.


----------



## ballaikriszta (2011 Február 27)

Sajnos elég sok felesleg van rajtam.


----------



## Csilla72 (2011 Február 27)

Sziasztok! Új tag vagyok ,segítségeteket kérem hogy tudom megnézni a képeket a kreativ oldalon.


----------



## ballaikriszta (2011 Február 27)

Üdvözlök mindenkit, nagyon örülök, hogy rátaláltam erre az oldalra.


----------



## Boros73 (2011 Február 27)

Sziasztok!


----------



## ballaikriszta (2011 Február 27)

<!--[if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:WordDocument> <w:View>Normal</w:View> <w:Zoom>0</w:Zoom> <w:HyphenationZone>21</w:HyphenationZone> <wunctuationKerning/> <w:ValidateAgainstSchemas/> <w:SaveIfXMLInvalid>false</w:SaveIfXMLInvalid> <w:IgnoreMixedContent>false</w:IgnoreMixedContent> <w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText>false</w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText> <w:Compatibility> <w:BreakWrappedTables/> <w:SnapToGridInCell/> <w:WrapTextWithPunct/> <w:UseAsianBreakRules/> <wontGrowAutofit/> </w:Compatibility> <w:BrowserLevel>MicrosoftInternetExplorer4</w:BrowserLevel> </w:WordDocument> </xml><![endif]--><!--[if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:LatentStyles DefLockedState="false" LatentStyleCount="156"> </w:LatentStyles> </xml><![endif]--><!--[if gte mso 10]> <style> /* Style Definitions */ table.MsoNormalTable {mso-style-name:"Normál táblázat"; mso-tstyle-rowband-size:0; mso-tstyle-colband-size:0; mso-style-noshow:yes; mso-style-parent:""; mso-padding-alt:0cm 5.4pt 0cm 5.4pt; mso-para-margin:0cm; mso-para-margin-bottom:.0001pt; mso-pagination:widow-orphan; font-size:10.0pt; font-family:"Times New Roman"; mso-ansi-language:#0400; mso-fareast-language:#0400; mso-bidi-language:#0400;} </style> <![endif]-->[FONT=&quot]Üdvözlök mindenkit, nagyon örülök, hogy rátaláltam erre az oldalra, sok hasznos dolgot találtam már itt.[/FONT]


----------



## Boros73 (2011 Február 27)

Üdv!


----------



## Boros73 (2011 Február 27)

27


----------



## zsivi (2011 Február 27)

jelen


----------



## Boros73 (2011 Február 27)

02.27


----------



## ballaikriszta (2011 Február 27)

[FONT=&quot]Üdvözlök mindenkit, nagyon örülök, hogy rátaláltam erre az oldalra, sok hasznos dolgot találtam már itt.[/FONT]


----------



## Boros73 (2011 Február 27)

0000


----------



## zsivi (2011 Február 27)

2


----------



## Boros73 (2011 Február 27)

7


----------



## tumacs (2011 Február 27)

ezt nem értem


----------



## Boros73 (2011 Február 27)

8


----------



## zsivi (2011 Február 27)

3


----------



## Boros73 (2011 Február 27)

9


----------



## Boros73 (2011 Február 27)

10


----------



## Boros73 (2011 Február 27)

11


----------



## Boros73 (2011 Február 27)

12


----------



## Boros73 (2011 Február 27)

13-1


----------



## ballaikriszta (2011 Február 27)

Mivel én is óvónő vagyok, sok jó ötletet kipróbáltam már, amiért köszönet nektek.


----------



## Boros73 (2011 Február 27)

13


----------



## zsivi (2011 Február 27)

4


----------



## Boros73 (2011 Február 27)

14


----------



## Boros73 (2011 Február 27)

15


----------



## zsivi (2011 Február 27)

5


----------



## Boros73 (2011 Február 27)

16


----------



## zsivi (2011 Február 27)

6


----------



## Boros73 (2011 Február 27)

17


----------



## gocsa (2011 Február 27)

Progressor írta:


> Szerintem a halálbüntetés ítéletet maximum a halott szeretteinek kéne hogy jogukban álljon eldönteni.


 
Heh, akkor aztán lenne sok halálbünti - megérdemelten.


----------



## zsivi (2011 Február 27)

7


----------



## Boros73 (2011 Február 27)

18


----------



## zsivi (2011 Február 27)

8


----------



## gocsa (2011 Február 27)

Boldog Február 27-ét evribodi


----------



## Boros73 (2011 Február 27)

19


----------



## Boros73 (2011 Február 27)

hajrá!!!


----------



## ballaikriszta (2011 Február 27)

[FONT=&quot]Üdvözlök mindenkit, nagyon örülök, hogy rátaláltam erre az oldalra, sok hasznos dolgot találtam már itt.[/FONT]


----------



## gocsa (2011 Február 27)

Köszönet!


----------



## gocsa (2011 Február 27)

Nagy-nagy köszi!


----------



## gocsa (2011 Február 27)




----------



## zsivi (2011 Február 27)

9


----------



## zsivi (2011 Február 27)

10


----------



## zsivi (2011 Február 27)

11


----------



## zsivi (2011 Február 27)

12


----------



## zsivi (2011 Február 27)

13


----------



## zsivi (2011 Február 27)

14


----------



## ballaikriszta (2011 Február 27)

<!--[if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:WordDocument> <w:View>Normal</w:View> <w:Zoom>0</w:Zoom> <w:HyphenationZone>21</w:HyphenationZone> <wunctuationKerning/> <w:ValidateAgainstSchemas/> <w:SaveIfXMLInvalid>false</w:SaveIfXMLInvalid> <w:IgnoreMixedContent>false</w:IgnoreMixedContent> <w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText>false</w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText> <w:Compatibility> <w:BreakWrappedTables/> <w:SnapToGridInCell/> <w:WrapTextWithPunct/> <w:UseAsianBreakRules/> <wontGrowAutofit/> </w:Compatibility> <w:BrowserLevel>MicrosoftInternetExplorer4</w:BrowserLevel> </w:WordDocument> </xml><![endif]--><!--[if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:LatentStyles DefLockedState="false" LatentStyleCount="156"> </w:LatentStyles> </xml><![endif]--><!--[if gte mso 10]> <style> /* Style Definitions */ table.MsoNormalTable {mso-style-name:"Normál táblázat"; mso-tstyle-rowband-size:0; mso-tstyle-colband-size:0; mso-style-noshow:yes; mso-style-parent:""; mso-padding-alt:0cm 5.4pt 0cm 5.4pt; mso-para-margin:0cm; mso-para-margin-bottom:.0001pt; mso-pagination:widow-orphan; font-size:10.0pt; font-family:"Times New Roman"; mso-ansi-language:#0400; mso-fareast-language:#0400; mso-bidi-language:#0400;} </style> <![endif]--> Üdvözlök mindenkit, nagyon örülök, hogy rátaláltam erre az oldalra, sok hasznos dolgot találtam már itt.


----------



## zsivi (2011 Február 27)

15


----------



## ballaikriszta (2011 Február 27)

<!--[if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:WordDocument> <w:View>Normal</w:View> <w:Zoom>0</w:Zoom> <w:HyphenationZone>21</w:HyphenationZone> <wunctuationKerning/> <w:ValidateAgainstSchemas/> <w:SaveIfXMLInvalid>false</w:SaveIfXMLInvalid> <w:IgnoreMixedContent>false</w:IgnoreMixedContent> <w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText>false</w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText> <w:Compatibility> <w:BreakWrappedTables/> <w:SnapToGridInCell/> <w:WrapTextWithPunct/> <w:UseAsianBreakRules/> <wontGrowAutofit/> </w:Compatibility> <w:BrowserLevel>MicrosoftInternetExplorer4</w:BrowserLevel> </w:WordDocument> </xml><![endif]--><!--[if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:LatentStyles DefLockedState="false" LatentStyleCount="156"> </w:LatentStyles> </xml><![endif]--><!--[if gte mso 10]> <style> /* Style Definitions */ table.MsoNormalTable {mso-style-name:"Normál táblázat"; mso-tstyle-rowband-size:0; mso-tstyle-colband-size:0; mso-style-noshow:yes; mso-style-parent:""; mso-padding-alt:0cm 5.4pt 0cm 5.4pt; mso-para-margin:0cm; mso-para-margin-bottom:.0001pt; mso-pagination:widow-orphan; font-size:10.0pt; font-family:"Times New Roman"; mso-ansi-language:#0400; mso-fareast-language:#0400; mso-bidi-language:#0400;} </style> <![endif]--> Üdvözlök mindenkit, nagyon örülök, hogy rátaláltam erre az oldalra, sok hasznos dolgot találtam már itt.


----------



## zsivi (2011 Február 27)

16


----------



## urespalacsinta (2011 Február 27)

sziasztok.


----------



## zsivi (2011 Február 27)

17


----------



## urespalacsinta (2011 Február 27)

ismét.


----------



## zsivi (2011 Február 27)

18


----------



## ballaikriszta (2011 Február 27)

<!--[if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:WordDocument> <w:View>Normal</w:View> <w:Zoom>0</w:Zoom> <w:HyphenationZone>21</w:HyphenationZone> <wunctuationKerning/> <w:ValidateAgainstSchemas/> <w:SaveIfXMLInvalid>false</w:SaveIfXMLInvalid> <w:IgnoreMixedContent>false</w:IgnoreMixedContent> <w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText>false</w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText> <w:Compatibility> <w:BreakWrappedTables/> <w:SnapToGridInCell/> <w:WrapTextWithPunct/> <w:UseAsianBreakRules/> <wontGrowAutofit/> </w:Compatibility> <w:BrowserLevel>MicrosoftInternetExplorer4</w:BrowserLevel> </w:WordDocument> </xml><![endif]--><!--[if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:LatentStyles DefLockedState="false" LatentStyleCount="156"> </w:LatentStyles> </xml><![endif]--><!--[if gte mso 10]> <style> /* Style Definitions */ table.MsoNormalTable {mso-style-name:"Normál táblázat"; mso-tstyle-rowband-size:0; mso-tstyle-colband-size:0; mso-style-noshow:yes; mso-style-parent:""; mso-padding-alt:0cm 5.4pt 0cm 5.4pt; mso-para-margin:0cm; mso-para-margin-bottom:.0001pt; mso-pagination:widow-orphan; font-size:10.0pt; font-family:"Times New Roman"; mso-ansi-language:#0400; mso-fareast-language:#0400; mso-bidi-language:#0400;} </style> <![endif]-->[FONT=&quot]Üdvözlök mindenkit, nagyon örülök, hogy rátaláltam erre az oldalra.[/FONT]


----------



## urespalacsinta (2011 Február 27)

megint


----------



## zsivi (2011 Február 27)

19


----------



## urespalacsinta (2011 Február 27)

újra


----------



## zsivi (2011 Február 27)

20


----------



## zsivi (2011 Február 27)

21


----------



## ballaikriszta (2011 Február 27)

[FONT=&quot]Üdvözlök mindenkit, nagyon örülök, hogy rátaláltam erre az oldalra.[/FONT]


----------



## ballaikriszta (2011 Február 27)

[FONT=&quot]Üdvözlök mindenkit, nagyon örülök, hogy rátaláltam erre az oldalra[/FONT]


----------



## ballaikriszta (2011 Február 27)

<!--[if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:WordDocument> <w:View>Normal</w:View> <w:Zoom>0</w:Zoom> <w:HyphenationZone>21</w:HyphenationZone> <wunctuationKerning/> <w:ValidateAgainstSchemas/> <w:SaveIfXMLInvalid>false</w:SaveIfXMLInvalid> <w:IgnoreMixedContent>false</w:IgnoreMixedContent> <w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText>false</w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText> <w:Compatibility> <w:BreakWrappedTables/> <w:SnapToGridInCell/> <w:WrapTextWithPunct/> <w:UseAsianBreakRules/> <wontGrowAutofit/> </w:Compatibility> <w:BrowserLevel>MicrosoftInternetExplorer4</w:BrowserLevel> </w:WordDocument> </xml><![endif]--><!--[if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:LatentStyles DefLockedState="false" LatentStyleCount="156"> </w:LatentStyles> </xml><![endif]--><!--[if gte mso 10]> <style> /* Style Definitions */ table.MsoNormalTable {mso-style-name:"Normál táblázat"; mso-tstyle-rowband-size:0; mso-tstyle-colband-size:0; mso-style-noshow:yes; mso-style-parent:""; mso-padding-alt:0cm 5.4pt 0cm 5.4pt; mso-para-margin:0cm; mso-para-margin-bottom:.0001pt; mso-pagination:widow-orphan; font-size:10.0pt; font-family:"Times New Roman"; mso-ansi-language:#0400; mso-fareast-language:#0400; mso-bidi-language:#0400;} </style> <![endif]-->[FONT=&quot]Üdvözlök mindenkit, nagyon örülök, hogy rátaláltam erre az oldalra[/FONT]


----------



## ballaikriszta (2011 Február 27)

[FONT=&quot]Üdvözlök mindenkit, nagyon örülök, hogy rátaláltam erre az oldalra[/FONT]


----------



## ballaikriszta (2011 Február 27)

<!--[if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:WordDocument> <w:View>Normal</w:View> <w:Zoom>0</w:Zoom> <w:HyphenationZone>21</w:HyphenationZone> <wunctuationKerning/> <w:ValidateAgainstSchemas/> <w:SaveIfXMLInvalid>false</w:SaveIfXMLInvalid> <w:IgnoreMixedContent>false</w:IgnoreMixedContent> <w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText>false</w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText> <w:Compatibility> <w:BreakWrappedTables/> <w:SnapToGridInCell/> <w:WrapTextWithPunct/> <w:UseAsianBreakRules/> <wontGrowAutofit/> </w:Compatibility> <w:BrowserLevel>MicrosoftInternetExplorer4</w:BrowserLevel> </w:WordDocument> </xml><![endif]--><!--[if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:LatentStyles DefLockedState="false" LatentStyleCount="156"> </w:LatentStyles> </xml><![endif]--><!--[if gte mso 10]> <style> /* Style Definitions */ table.MsoNormalTable {mso-style-name:"Normál táblázat"; mso-tstyle-rowband-size:0; mso-tstyle-colband-size:0; mso-style-noshow:yes; mso-style-parent:""; mso-padding-alt:0cm 5.4pt 0cm 5.4pt; mso-para-margin:0cm; mso-para-margin-bottom:.0001pt; mso-pagination:widow-orphan; font-size:10.0pt; font-family:"Times New Roman"; mso-ansi-language:#0400; mso-fareast-language:#0400; mso-bidi-language:#0400;} </style> <![endif]-->[FONT=&quot]Üdvözlök mindenkit, nagyon örülök, hogy rátaláltam erre az oldalra[/FONT]


----------



## ballaikriszta (2011 Február 27)

<!--[if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:WordDocument> <w:View>Normal</w:View> <w:Zoom>0</w:Zoom> <w:HyphenationZone>21</w:HyphenationZone> <wunctuationKerning/> <w:ValidateAgainstSchemas/> <w:SaveIfXMLInvalid>false</w:SaveIfXMLInvalid> <w:IgnoreMixedContent>false</w:IgnoreMixedContent> <w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText>false</w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText> <w:Compatibility> <w:BreakWrappedTables/> <w:SnapToGridInCell/> <w:WrapTextWithPunct/> <w:UseAsianBreakRules/> <wontGrowAutofit/> </w:Compatibility> <w:BrowserLevel>MicrosoftInternetExplorer4</w:BrowserLevel> </w:WordDocument> </xml><![endif]--><!--[if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:LatentStyles DefLockedState="false" LatentStyleCount="156"> </w:LatentStyles> </xml><![endif]--><!--[if gte mso 10]> <style> /* Style Definitions */ table.MsoNormalTable {mso-style-name:"Normál táblázat"; mso-tstyle-rowband-size:0; mso-tstyle-colband-size:0; mso-style-noshow:yes; mso-style-parent:""; mso-padding-alt:0cm 5.4pt 0cm 5.4pt; mso-para-margin:0cm; mso-para-margin-bottom:.0001pt; mso-pagination:widow-orphan; font-size:10.0pt; font-family:"Times New Roman"; mso-ansi-language:#0400; mso-fareast-language:#0400; mso-bidi-language:#0400;} </style> <![endif]-->[FONT=&quot]Üdvözlök mindenkit, nagyon örülök, hogy rátaláltam erre az oldalra[/FONT]


----------



## ballaikriszta (2011 Február 27)

<!--[if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:WordDocument> <w:View>Normal</w:View> <w:Zoom>0</w:Zoom> <w:HyphenationZone>21</w:HyphenationZone> <wunctuationKerning/> <w:ValidateAgainstSchemas/> <w:SaveIfXMLInvalid>false</w:SaveIfXMLInvalid> <w:IgnoreMixedContent>false</w:IgnoreMixedContent> <w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText>false</w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText> <w:Compatibility> <w:BreakWrappedTables/> <w:SnapToGridInCell/> <w:WrapTextWithPunct/> <w:UseAsianBreakRules/> <wontGrowAutofit/> </w:Compatibility> <w:BrowserLevel>MicrosoftInternetExplorer4</w:BrowserLevel> </w:WordDocument> </xml><![endif]--><!--[if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:LatentStyles DefLockedState="false" LatentStyleCount="156"> </w:LatentStyles> </xml><![endif]--><!--[if gte mso 10]> <style> /* Style Definitions */ table.MsoNormalTable {mso-style-name:"Normál táblázat"; mso-tstyle-rowband-size:0; mso-tstyle-colband-size:0; mso-style-noshow:yes; mso-style-parent:""; mso-padding-alt:0cm 5.4pt 0cm 5.4pt; mso-para-margin:0cm; mso-para-margin-bottom:.0001pt; mso-pagination:widow-orphan; font-size:10.0pt; font-family:"Times New Roman"; mso-ansi-language:#0400; mso-fareast-language:#0400; mso-bidi-language:#0400;} </style> <![endif]-->[FONT=&quot]Üdvözlök mindenkit, nagyon örülök, hogy rátaláltam erre az oldalra[/FONT]


----------



## raptor001 (2011 Február 27)

hali mindenkinek


----------



## raptor001 (2011 Február 27)

nincs fent senki?


----------



## raptor001 (2011 Február 27)

9


----------



## raptor001 (2011 Február 27)

mi a pálya?


----------



## raptor001 (2011 Február 27)

mit lehet itt csinálni?


----------



## Finci49 (2011 Február 27)

*Jelentett elem*

Finci49 is bejelentette ezt az elemet.

A bejelentés oka:


> Szeretném a 20 hozzászólást megszerezni, ugyan nem értem mi szükség van rá. Üdvözlettel Finci49


----------



## Finci49 (2011 Február 27)

*Jelentett elem*

Finci49 is bejelentette ezt az elemet.

A bejelentés oka:


> 2. üzenet


----------



## raptor001 (2011 Február 27)

[hide][/hide]1


----------



## raptor001 (2011 Február 27)

na


----------



## Finci49 (2011 Február 27)

*Jelentett elem*

Finci49 is bejelentette ezt az elemet.

A bejelentés oka:


> Üdvözlet mindenkinek. 3. üzenet


----------



## Finci49 (2011 Február 27)

*Jelentett elem*

Finci49 is bejelentette ezt az elemet.

A bejelentés oka:


> Üdvözlet mindenkinek. 4. üzenet


----------



## Finci49 (2011 Február 27)

*Jelentett elem*

Finci49 is bejelentette ezt az elemet.

A bejelentés oka:


> Üdvözlet mindenkinek. 5. üzenet


----------



## Rocky1987 (2011 Február 27)

Az ember igazán akkor tudd eljutni a célhoz, hogyha dolgozik. Remélem én is ekképpen cselekszem!


----------



## raptor001 (2011 Február 27)

kicsit lassú az oldal


----------



## Finci49 (2011 Február 27)

*Jelentett elem*

Finci49 is bejelentette ezt az elemet.

A bejelentés oka:


> Üdvözlet mindenkinek. 6. üzenet


----------



## raptor001 (2011 Február 27)

passz


----------



## Finci49 (2011 Február 27)

*Jelentett elem*

Finci49 is bejelentette ezt az elemet.

A bejelentés oka:


> Üdvözlet mindenkinek. 7. üzenet


----------



## raptor001 (2011 Február 27)

na mi van?


----------



## Finci49 (2011 Február 27)

*Jelentett elem*

Finci49 is bejelentette ezt az elemet.

A bejelentés oka:


> Üdvözlet mindenkinek. 8. üzenet


----------



## raptor001 (2011 Február 27)

hahó


----------



## Finci49 (2011 Február 27)

*Jelentett elem*

Finci49 is bejelentette ezt az elemet.

A bejelentés oka:


> Üdvözlet mindenkinek. 9. üzenet


----------



## Finci49 (2011 Február 27)

*Jelentett elem*

Finci49 is bejelentette ezt az elemet.

A bejelentés oka:


> Üdvözlet mindenkinek. 10. üzenet


----------



## Finci49 (2011 Február 27)

*Jelentett elem*

Finci49 is bejelentette ezt az elemet.

A bejelentés oka:


> Üdvözlet mindenkinek. 11. üzenet


----------



## Finci49 (2011 Február 27)

*Jelentett elem*

Finci49 is bejelentette ezt az elemet.

A bejelentés oka:


> Üdvözlet mindenkinek. 12. üzenet


----------



## Finci49 (2011 Február 27)

*Jelentett elem*

Finci49 is bejelentette ezt az elemet.

A bejelentés oka:


> Üdvözlet mindenkinek. 13. üzenet


----------



## Finci49 (2011 Február 27)

*Jelentett elem*

Finci49 is bejelentette ezt az elemet.

A bejelentés oka:


> Üdvözlet mindenkinek. 14. üzenet


----------



## Finci49 (2011 Február 27)

*Jelentett elem*

Finci49 is bejelentette ezt az elemet.

A bejelentés oka:


> Üdvözlet mindenkinek. 15. üzenet


----------



## violinact (2011 Február 27)

Hello mindenkinek!


----------



## Finci49 (2011 Február 27)

*Jelentett elem*

Finci49 is bejelentette ezt az elemet.

A bejelentés oka:


> Üdvözlet mindenkinek. 16. üzenet


----------



## raptor001 (2011 Február 27)

halihó


----------



## Finci49 (2011 Február 27)

*Jelentett elem*

Finci49 is bejelentette ezt az elemet.

A bejelentés oka:


> Üdvözlet mindenkinek. 17. üzenet


----------



## Finci49 (2011 Február 27)

*Jelentett elem*

Finci49 is bejelentette ezt az elemet.

A bejelentés oka:


> Üdvözlet mindenkinek. 18. üzenet


----------



## raptor001 (2011 Február 27)

hűha


----------



## Finci49 (2011 Február 27)

*Jelentett elem*

Finci49 is bejelentette ezt az elemet.

A bejelentés oka:


> Üdvözlet mindenkinek. 19. üzenet


----------



## raptor001 (2011 Február 27)

bbbbbbbúúúúúúúúúúúúú


----------



## Finci49 (2011 Február 27)

*Jelentett elem*

Finci49 is bejelentette ezt az elemet.

A bejelentés oka:


> Üdvözlet mindenkinek. 20. üzenet


----------



## Qlcs (2011 Február 27)

20


----------



## Qlcs (2011 Február 27)

hozzászólást


----------



## Qlcs (2011 Február 27)

kell


----------



## Qlcs (2011 Február 27)

csinálnom


----------



## Qlcs (2011 Február 27)

bocsánat


----------



## Qlcs (2011 Február 27)

.


----------



## Qlcs (2011 Február 27)

-.-"


----------



## Qlcs (2011 Február 27)

tényleg bocs...


----------



## Finci49 (2011 Február 27)

*Jelentett elem*

Finci49 is bejelentette ezt az elemet.

A bejelentés oka:


> Üdvözlet mindenkinek. 21. üzenet


----------



## Qlcs (2011 Február 27)

....


----------



## Finci49 (2011 Február 27)

*Jelentett elem*

Finci49 is bejelentette ezt az elemet.

A bejelentés oka:


> Üdvözlet mindenkinek. 21. üzenet


----------



## Qlcs (2011 Február 27)

,.--.,


----------



## Qlcs (2011 Február 27)

11


----------



## Qlcs (2011 Február 27)

12


----------



## Qlcs (2011 Február 27)

13


----------



## Qlcs (2011 Február 27)

14...


----------



## Qlcs (2011 Február 27)

15 ....


----------



## Qlcs (2011 Február 27)

tizenhaaaaaat -.-


----------



## Qlcs (2011 Február 27)

17


----------



## Qlcs (2011 Február 27)

18


----------



## Qlcs (2011 Február 27)

19


----------



## Qlcs (2011 Február 27)

20
köszi szépen
és bocsánat


----------



## Phanti (2011 Február 27)

123


----------



## Phanti (2011 Február 27)

124


----------



## Phanti (2011 Február 27)

125


----------



## Phanti (2011 Február 27)

126


----------



## Phanti (2011 Február 27)

127


----------



## Phanti (2011 Február 27)

128


----------



## Phanti (2011 Február 27)

Thx!


----------



## Phanti (2011 Február 27)

Hi!


----------



## Phanti (2011 Február 27)

Köszi!


----------



## Phanti (2011 Február 27)

10


----------



## Phanti (2011 Február 27)

11


----------



## Phanti (2011 Február 27)

12


----------



## Phanti (2011 Február 27)

13


----------



## Phanti (2011 Február 27)

14


----------



## Phanti (2011 Február 27)

15


----------



## Phanti (2011 Február 27)

16


----------



## Phanti (2011 Február 27)

17


----------



## Phanti (2011 Február 27)

18


----------



## Phanti (2011 Február 27)

19


----------



## Phanti (2011 Február 27)

20


----------



## Phanti (2011 Február 27)

21


----------



## t. andi (2011 Február 27)

1


----------



## Nati741 (2011 Február 27)

Hi


----------



## t. andi (2011 Február 27)

2


----------



## t. andi (2011 Február 27)

3


----------



## raptor001 (2011 Február 27)

1


----------



## agi7604 (2011 Február 27)

Sziasztok!


----------



## pegazus9 (2011 Február 27)

Köszönöm! Próbálkozok hozzászólni, hogy végre kiélvezhessem a közösségi oldal adta lehetőségeket


----------



## agi7604 (2011 Február 27)

3.


----------



## raptor001 (2011 Február 27)

2


----------



## t. andi (2011 Február 27)

4


----------



## raptor001 (2011 Február 27)

3


----------



## csőri (2011 Február 27)

Üdv!


----------



## raptor001 (2011 Február 27)

4


----------



## raptor001 (2011 Február 27)

hali


----------



## raptor001 (2011 Február 27)

üdv


----------



## raptor001 (2011 Február 27)

mi a pálya?


----------



## raptor001 (2011 Február 27)

csá


----------



## raptor001 (2011 Február 27)

ez nem semmi


----------



## raptor001 (2011 Február 27)

na csá


----------



## BlackPitbull (2011 Február 27)

*Hy*

kezdem


----------



## BlackPitbull (2011 Február 27)

1


----------



## BlackPitbull (2011 Február 27)

2


----------



## BlackPitbull (2011 Február 27)

3


----------



## BlackPitbull (2011 Február 27)

4


----------



## BlackPitbull (2011 Február 27)

5


----------



## BlackPitbull (2011 Február 27)

6


----------



## BlackPitbull (2011 Február 27)

7


----------



## BlackPitbull (2011 Február 27)

8


----------



## BlackPitbull (2011 Február 27)

ec


----------



## BlackPitbull (2011 Február 27)

pec


----------



## BlackPitbull (2011 Február 27)

kime


----------



## BlackPitbull (2011 Február 27)

hecc


----------



## BlackPitbull (2011 Február 27)

holnap


----------



## BlackPitbull (2011 Február 27)

után


----------



## BlackPitbull (2011 Február 27)

bejöhecc


----------



## tzutzut (2011 Február 27)

*1*

1


----------



## tzutzut (2011 Február 27)

*2*

2


----------



## tzutzut (2011 Február 27)

3


----------



## tzutzut (2011 Február 27)

4


----------



## tzutzut (2011 Február 27)

5


----------



## tzutzut (2011 Február 27)

6


----------



## tzutzut (2011 Február 27)

7


----------



## BlackPitbull (2011 Február 27)

gépelek


----------



## BlackPitbull (2011 Február 27)

cserepesvirág


----------



## tzutzut (2011 Február 27)

8


----------



## BlackPitbull (2011 Február 27)

vízelek


----------



## tzutzut (2011 Február 27)

ö9


----------



## tzutzut (2011 Február 27)

és két napis?


----------



## tzutzut (2011 Február 27)

11


----------



## tzutzut (2011 Február 27)

12


----------



## tzutzut (2011 Február 27)

13


----------



## tzutzut (2011 Február 27)

14


----------



## tzutzut (2011 Február 27)

15


----------



## tzutzut (2011 Február 27)

16


----------



## tzutzut (2011 Február 27)

17


----------



## pegazus9 (2011 Február 27)

*Segítség*



Katalin/Anyoka írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Ide írhatnánk mindazokat a mondandóinkat amik általás témákat érintenek, vagy nem hozzászólás valamely topick, tartalmához.
> Vagy kérdések, vagy csak úgy....
> ...



Köszönöm, változtattal email címet talan így sikerül megcsinánom a hozzászólásokat.


----------



## tzutzut (2011 Február 27)

18


----------



## tzutzut (2011 Február 27)

19


----------



## tzutzut (2011 Február 27)

20


----------



## pegazus9 (2011 Február 27)

Kaptam egy hosszú kódot, de nem tudom hová illessszem be?


----------



## AnnaKean (2011 Február 27)

*[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]hiánya: minden
elvesztése: hivatás:
jobb-rosszabb: kevés[/FONT]*


----------



## pegazus9 (2011 Február 27)

Értem értem, köszönöm.


----------



## sexybabus (2011 Február 27)

1.


----------



## sexybabus (2011 Február 27)

2


----------



## sexybabus (2011 Február 27)

3


----------



## pegazus9 (2011 Február 27)

Irom és írom a hozzászólásokat.


----------



## sexybabus (2011 Február 27)

4


----------



## sexybabus (2011 Február 27)

5


----------



## sexybabus (2011 Február 27)

6


----------



## sexybabus (2011 Február 27)

7


----------



## sexybabus (2011 Február 27)

8


----------



## sexybabus (2011 Február 27)

9


----------



## sexybabus (2011 Február 27)

10


----------



## sexybabus (2011 Február 27)

11


----------



## sexybabus (2011 Február 27)

12


----------



## sexybabus (2011 Február 27)

13


----------



## sexybabus (2011 Február 27)

14


----------



## sexybabus (2011 Február 27)

15


----------



## sexybabus (2011 Február 27)

16


----------



## szabo323 (2011 Február 27)

Megy ez?


----------



## sexybabus (2011 Február 27)

17


----------



## sexybabus (2011 Február 27)

18


----------



## sexybabus (2011 Február 27)

19


----------



## sexybabus (2011 Február 27)

és a bűvös huszadik


----------



## szabo323 (2011 Február 27)

1


----------



## szabo323 (2011 Február 27)

2


----------



## sexybabus (2011 Február 27)

wipi


----------



## szabo323 (2011 Február 27)

2


----------



## szabo323 (2011 Február 27)

3


----------



## szabo323 (2011 Február 27)

Hát igen


----------



## szabo323 (2011 Február 27)

Te már 20 feletti vagy..


----------



## mimi880113 (2011 Február 27)

Sziasztok!


----------



## pegazus9 (2011 Február 27)

Köszönöm a sok segítséget mindenkinek.


----------



## szabo323 (2011 Február 27)

Ti tudjátok mit csinálunk?


----------



## szabo323 (2011 Február 27)

Én még nem!


----------



## szabo323 (2011 Február 27)

De igyekszem


----------



## szabo323 (2011 Február 27)

?


----------



## szabo323 (2011 Február 27)

!


----------



## szabo323 (2011 Február 27)

!?


----------



## pegazus9 (2011 Február 27)

Milyen jó kis este. Ugye?


----------



## szabo323 (2011 Február 27)

Mára ennyi elég is lesz!


----------



## szabo323 (2011 Február 27)

NEm baromság ez a 20 üzenet????


----------



## pegazus9 (2011 Február 27)

Az erő és a szeretet legyen veletek.


----------



## szabo323 (2011 Február 27)

ok


----------



## szabo323 (2011 Február 27)

Nem ok!


----------



## szabo323 (2011 Február 27)

Már csak 2!


----------



## szabo323 (2011 Február 27)

Sőt! Maradt 1...


----------



## szabo323 (2011 Február 27)

I have DONE!


----------



## szabo323 (2011 Február 27)

És megyek aludni


----------



## Leo555 (2011 Február 27)

a


----------



## Leo555 (2011 Február 27)

b


----------



## Leo555 (2011 Február 27)

c


----------



## Leo555 (2011 Február 27)

d


----------



## Leo555 (2011 Február 27)

e


----------



## Leo555 (2011 Február 27)

f


----------



## Leo555 (2011 Február 27)

f


----------



## Leo555 (2011 Február 27)

g


----------



## Leo555 (2011 Február 27)

h


----------



## Leo555 (2011 Február 27)

i


----------



## Leo555 (2011 Február 27)

j


----------



## Leo555 (2011 Február 27)

k


----------



## Leo555 (2011 Február 27)

l


----------



## Leo555 (2011 Február 27)

m


----------



## Leo555 (2011 Február 27)

n


----------



## Leo555 (2011 Február 27)

o


----------



## Leo555 (2011 Február 27)

p


----------



## Leo555 (2011 Február 27)

q


----------



## Leo555 (2011 Február 27)

r


----------



## Leo555 (2011 Február 27)

s


----------



## Leo555 (2011 Február 27)

végre kész!


----------



## oceaneleven (2011 Február 28)

Hi


----------



## Rico83 (2011 Február 28)

Üdv a Jászságból


----------



## Rico83 (2011 Február 28)

h


----------



## Rico83 (2011 Február 28)

e


----------



## Rico83 (2011 Február 28)

ll


----------



## Rico83 (2011 Február 28)

o


----------



## hun.cutka (2011 Február 28)

Üdvözlök mindenkit


----------



## hun.cutka (2011 Február 28)

Szép hétfő reggelt.


----------



## hun.cutka (2011 Február 28)

10


----------



## hun.cutka (2011 Február 28)

*****


----------



## hun.cutka (2011 Február 28)

))))))))))))))


----------



## hun.cutka (2011 Február 28)

123456789


----------



## hun.cutka (2011 Február 28)

abcdefghijk


----------



## hun.cutka (2011 Február 28)

lmnopqrstuvwzxy


----------



## hun.cutka (2011 Február 28)

123


----------



## hun.cutka (2011 Február 28)

456


----------



## hun.cutka (2011 Február 28)

789


----------



## hun.cutka (2011 Február 28)

987


----------



## hun.cutka (2011 Február 28)

654


----------



## hun.cutka (2011 Február 28)

321


----------



## hun.cutka (2011 Február 28)

000


----------



## hun.cutka (2011 Február 28)

3


----------



## hun.cutka (2011 Február 28)

2


----------



## hun.cutka (2011 Február 28)

1


----------



## zeiler (2011 Február 28)

*Beköszönés*

üdv Kolozsvárrol


----------



## zeiler (2011 Február 28)

Most ismerkedek az oldallal


----------



## zeiler (2011 Február 28)

Nagyon hasznosnak tünik nem csak az Én hanem a gyerekem számára is


----------



## zeiler (2011 Február 28)

Van aki tud segíteni a feltöltéseknél?


----------



## zeiler (2011 Február 28)

a letöltés behunyt szemmel megy


----------



## gbotar (2011 Február 28)

*helo!*

Szeretnék bekerülni ,de úgy látom a köszönöm nem elég.


----------



## gbotar (2011 Február 28)

*Én.*

Gábornak hívnak,


----------



## zeiler (2011 Február 28)

kiss


----------



## gbotar (2011 Február 28)

50 éves vagyok


----------



## gbotar (2011 Február 28)

Érdekes téémákat olvasok itt a fórumon amik nagyon érdekelnek.


----------



## zeiler (2011 Február 28)

Az nem baj


----------



## gbotar (2011 Február 28)

Jelenleg origami konyveket gyűjtök,amiből elég sok fellelhető itt!


----------



## piros55 (2011 Február 28)

*Üdv.Mindenkinek !*


----------



## zeiler (2011 Február 28)

ez az oldal minden korosztaly számára lett kitalalva


----------



## zeiler (2011 Február 28)

üdv piros55


----------



## gbotar (2011 Február 28)

Ezek alapján egy igen szép lótuszvirágot sikerült hajtogatnom ami nagy meglepetést okozott a munkahelyemen.


----------



## gbotar (2011 Február 28)

Üdvözlök én is mindenkit!


----------



## Bandyka77 (2011 Február 28)

:444:


melitta írta:


> aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


----------



## zeiler (2011 Február 28)

Egy kellemes napot kivánok mindenkinek


----------



## zeiler (2011 Február 28)

szerintem mindenki azon van, hogy 20 hozzászollást szedjen össze:55::55:


----------



## gbotar (2011 Február 28)

sziasztok én is itt vagyok!


----------



## gbotar (2011 Február 28)

Igen,első a 20 hozzászólás.


----------



## zeiler (2011 Február 28)

itt vagytok?


----------



## gbotar (2011 Február 28)

Nálatok milyen idő van?


----------



## zeiler (2011 Február 28)

na még jő, hogy nem magamba beszélek


----------



## gbotar (2011 Február 28)

persze


----------



## zeiler (2011 Február 28)

jó


----------



## gbotar (2011 Február 28)

Nálunk süt a nap


----------



## zeiler (2011 Február 28)

Az idő hát sajnos nem a legjobb


----------



## zeiler (2011 Február 28)

Napsütés Kolozsváron rég nem volt


----------



## zeiler (2011 Február 28)

Most már nem havazik ez a lényeg. 
Türelmetlenül várom a tavaszt


----------



## gbotar (2011 Február 28)

neked megvan a 20


----------



## gbotar (2011 Február 28)

Én már nagyon nem szeretem a telet,és alig várom kimehessek a kertbe.


----------



## gbotar (2011 Február 28)

Elkezdem a meggyfák lemosó permetezését.


----------



## gbotar (2011 Február 28)

Tavaj elvitte a monilia és alig volt termés.


----------



## gbotar (2011 Február 28)

Meggybort készitek a gyümölcsből ami nagyon finom lett.


----------



## gbotar (2011 Február 28)

Ha erdekelne valakit leirom a receptjét.


----------



## karolina13 (2011 Február 28)

tök tutik az ötleteitek köszi


----------



## karolina13 (2011 Február 28)

nagyon jók az ötleteitek


----------



## titineni (2011 Február 28)

Kedves Fórumtagok!
Köszöntök minden Kanadában, vagy a világon bárhol élő magyart, magyarul tudó embert, aki olvassa ezt a hozzászólást.

Kedves adminisztrátorok!
(Mivel a szükséges 20 hozzászólás csak formális, miért van rá szükség?)
Köszönet ezért a fórumért, én is úgy keveredtem ide, hogy sehol máshol nem találtam valamit, ami innen előkerült.


----------



## Nadrienna (2011 Február 28)

Szép jó napot mindenkinek!


----------



## Nadrienna (2011 Február 28)

Szia Gbotar!
Engem érdekelne! Nagyon szeretem


----------



## szonyezsofi (2011 Február 28)

Kedves Mindenki!

Üdvözlet Szombathelyről. Itt végre süt a nap, remélem most már jön a tavasz! 

Szép napot!


----------



## szonyezsofi (2011 Február 28)

Vki nem tud véletlenül egy jó vargabéles receptet?


----------



## karolina13 (2011 Február 28)

csá


----------



## karolina13 (2011 Február 28)

mizu errefelé


----------



## karolina13 (2011 Február 28)

még ujj vagyok itt


----------



## karolina13 (2011 Február 28)

segitenétek elhejezkedni


----------



## karolina13 (2011 Február 28)

1


----------



## kemenyne (2011 Február 28)

jelen, jelen, ....


----------



## karolina13 (2011 Február 28)

2


----------



## karolina13 (2011 Február 28)

3


----------



## karolina13 (2011 Február 28)

hello


----------



## karolina13 (2011 Február 28)

mizu


----------



## kemenyne (2011 Február 28)

én is ezen küzdök


----------



## bereschi (2011 Február 28)

*jo*

koszonom a tanacsokat


----------



## bereschi (2011 Február 28)

*na meg szep*

nekem is almom , hogy eljussak Kanadaba


----------



## bereschi (2011 Február 28)

*ja*

nekem is


----------



## bereschi (2011 Február 28)

*...*

probald


----------



## karolina13 (2011 Február 28)

örvendek


----------



## bereschi (2011 Február 28)

*.*

azt hiszem


----------



## karolina13 (2011 Február 28)

11


----------



## karolina13 (2011 Február 28)

12


----------



## gbotar (2011 Február 28)

Elkészítése: A teljesen érett meggyet megmossuk, összezúzzuk a magvak 10%-val, majd 2 napig előerjesztjük, utána kipréseljük. 1 l léhez 1 l. vizet és 25 dkg. cukrot adunk és mintegy 6 hétig kotyogós demizsonban erjesztjük. Az erjedés után a bort a seprőről érdemes kétszer is átfejteni, így szépen tisztult bort nyerünk, és csak ezután palackozzuk. A bor 2-3 évig jól tárolható.


----------



## karolina13 (2011 Február 28)

13


----------



## karolina13 (2011 Február 28)

14


----------



## karolina13 (2011 Február 28)

15


----------



## karolina13 (2011 Február 28)

16


----------



## karolina13 (2011 Február 28)

17


----------



## karolina13 (2011 Február 28)

18


----------



## robi19781031 (2011 Február 28)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg



Sziasztok!
Tök jó ez az oldal,szeretnék tag lenni,csak még kevés a hozzászólásom


----------



## karolina13 (2011 Február 28)

19


----------



## karolina13 (2011 Február 28)

2000000000000000000000000


----------



## robi19781031 (2011 Február 28)

Én szeretném mihamarabb összeszedni a 20 hozzászólást


----------



## gbotar (2011 Február 28)

Szerintem ez a 20 hozzászólás csak azért van mert mi magyarok kevesen vagyunk a világban és fogyunk.Akkor is össze kell hozni magunkat!Egyszer már valamilyen szinten össze kéne fogni!


----------



## szonyezsofi (2011 Február 28)

Még én is új vagyok.


----------



## gbotar (2011 Február 28)

A hozzászólás nem csak számokból,hanem gondolatokbol is kellene hogy álljanak.


----------



## robi19781031 (2011 Február 28)

vannak az oldalon gitározáshoz való cuccok?


----------



## gbotar (2011 Február 28)

Az a baj,hogy mindenki csak bekerülni szeretne,de utánna is kellene meg az életnek folytatódni!


----------



## gbotar (2011 Február 28)

Ez csak egy epizód!


----------



## robi19781031 (2011 Február 28)

szerintem nem rossz dolog ez a 20 hozzászólásos téma,csak nem túl sok ember van aki egész nap gép előtt tud lenni


----------



## gbotar (2011 Február 28)

Szerintem gitározáshoz és az élet egyéb oldalaihoz való linkek is vannak.
Gitározáshoz elsősorban gitárhoz és hozzáálláshoz van szükség.


----------



## robi19781031 (2011 Február 28)

az se rossz ha minél többen vannak egy oldalon regisztrálva


----------



## Nadrienna (2011 Február 28)

gbotar írta:


> Elkészítése: A teljesen érett meggyet megmossuk, összezúzzuk a magvak 10%-val, majd 2 napig előerjesztjük, utána kipréseljük. 1 l léhez 1 l. vizet és 25 dkg. cukrot adunk és mintegy 6 hétig kotyogós demizsonban erjesztjük. Az erjedés után a bort a seprőről érdemes kétszer is átfejteni, így szépen tisztult bort nyerünk, és csak ezután palackozzuk. A bor 2-3 évig jól tárolható.



Nagyon szépen köszönöm, mindenképp ki fogom próbálni


----------



## robi19781031 (2011 Február 28)

gitárom már van,hozzáállásom és szorgalmam szintén van,de én kezdő vagyok és sajna kezdő tananyagom viszont alig van


----------



## gbotar (2011 Február 28)

Én is csodálkoztam a 20 hozzászólásos dolgon, de ha belegondolok van haszna.
Aki komolyan gondolja az marad, aki nem megy.
Az emberi kapcsolat a lényeg szerintem nem az adat.


----------



## robi19781031 (2011 Február 28)

látom bor készítésben otthon vagy


----------



## robi19781031 (2011 Február 28)

egyet értek az emberi kapcsolatos résszel


----------



## szonyezsofi (2011 Február 28)

Akkor beszélgetünk, hogy meg legyen a 20 hozzászólás?


----------



## gbotar (2011 Február 28)

nekem a meggybor ugy indult 2 eve,hogy rengeteg volt.
uszoltam mindenkinek,meg leszedni is segitettem volna csak karba ne vesszen.
nem volt jelentkezo
gondolkoztam
leszedtem
finom volt
azota ultettem meg fát
első boromat zsüriztettem és oklevelet kapott!
nagyon finom!


----------



## gbotar (2011 Február 28)

nem ertek a bor késziteshez,csak most tanulom


----------



## robi19781031 (2011 Február 28)

egyszer csináltam mediterrán pálinkát.Az üvegbe rakunk felszeletelt narancshéjat,citromhéjat,aszaltfügét(azt elég csak félbe vágni,a héjakat viszont csíkokra)adunk még hozzá diót.Erre öntjük rá a pálinkát,vagy konyakot.Én konyakból csináltam és nagyon kellemes lett a végeredmény.


----------



## robi19781031 (2011 Február 28)

gbotar írta:


> nekem a meggybor ugy indult 2 eve,hogy rengeteg volt.
> uszoltam mindenkinek,meg leszedni is segitettem volna csak karba ne vesszen.
> nem volt jelentkezo
> gondolkoztam
> ...


gratulálok hozzá


----------



## gbotar (2011 Február 28)

Utána neztem a neten és a meggyben van a legtöbb antioxidáns .
Ezt tartositani kell.
Vagy szörp,vagy lekvár,vagy bor.
En ezt választottam.


----------



## robi19781031 (2011 Február 28)

mehet a beszélgetés


----------



## gbotar (2011 Február 28)

Ittam már műtét után füge-ágyas pálinkát nagyon finom volt.


----------



## robi19781031 (2011 Február 28)

elvesztem az oldalon


----------



## gbotar (2011 Február 28)

na most eltévedtem es nem tudok az elözőre válaszolni de bocs.


----------



## robi19781031 (2011 Február 28)

az eredeti bolti pálinkák elég drágák,nem gondoljátok?


----------



## robi19781031 (2011 Február 28)

az előbb véletlen máshova klikkeltem és alig tudtam ide visszakeveredni


----------



## gbotar (2011 Február 28)

Legszivesebben leirnám a hatásait de tul hosszu lenne.asztal mentest nemtudom hohyan tudnék feltenni,de majd begépelem egyszer.
Csak pozitívan!!!!!!


----------



## robi19781031 (2011 Február 28)

már csak 3 hiányzik


----------



## gbotar (2011 Február 28)

Bucsúzom:Egyszer egy miniszterünk azt javasolta,a fiatalok Cola helyett igyanak inkább hosszú lépést!--Kirúgták!--Most töményet isznak!


----------



## robi19781031 (2011 Február 28)

ha meg van a 20 hozzászólás,onnantól kezdve 2 nap a tagság?


----------



## gbotar (2011 Február 28)

nekem megvan, de mi a velemenyed?


----------



## tomeesan (2011 Február 28)

Nagyon durva...


----------



## gbotar (2011 Február 28)

?????????


----------



## tomeesan (2011 Február 28)

meg tudja mondani mire jó a 20 hozzászólásos limit, ha van ilyen topik ami arra van hogy "meg legyen"


----------



## robi19781031 (2011 Február 28)

a tömény se rossz ital,aki szereti


----------



## tomeesan (2011 Február 28)

Épp az lenne a moderátorok dolga, hogy ilyen ne legyen


----------



## gbotar (2011 Február 28)

sziasztok


----------



## Sárika57 (2011 Február 28)

Mindent, ami szép!!


----------



## robi19781031 (2011 Február 28)

ez arra van szerintem,hogy minél hamarabb tagok lehessünk


----------



## gbotar (2011 Február 28)

"Pálinka gonosz ital ,ki issza korán meghal"
Apukám mondása!


----------



## robi19781031 (2011 Február 28)

további kellemes napot mindenkinek,szólít a kötelesség


----------



## tomeesan (2011 Február 28)

igaz...


----------



## tomeesan (2011 Február 28)

de én is pl. ilyen szép tagoltan írom a mondanivalóm, pedig beírhattam volna 1 hozzászólásba is...


----------



## szonyezsofi (2011 Február 28)

És itt már ebééééééd


----------



## Nadrienna (2011 Február 28)

Jó étvágyat mindenkinek az ebédhez


----------



## prooba (2011 Február 28)

Sziasztok!


----------



## prooba (2011 Február 28)

Jó hogy itt lehetek!


----------



## prooba (2011 Február 28)

Kár, hogy ilyen sok ez a 20 hozzászólás


----------



## prooba (2011 Február 28)

Ja és az ebédhez mindenkinek egészségére!


----------



## medvedi (2011 Február 28)

ok


----------



## medvedi (2011 Február 28)

szia


----------



## medvedi (2011 Február 28)

még


----------



## medvedi (2011 Február 28)

alma


----------



## medvedi (2011 Február 28)

aha


----------



## medvedi (2011 Február 28)

yes


----------



## Evocska2011 (2011 Február 28)

:..:Köszönöm!


----------



## medvedi (2011 Február 28)

ezt is


----------



## Evocska2011 (2011 Február 28)

Köszi!


----------



## Evocska2011 (2011 Február 28)

Még köszi!


----------



## medvedi (2011 Február 28)

meg ilyenek


----------



## medvedi (2011 Február 28)

Szilicium


----------



## medvedi (2011 Február 28)

Mindig is lesznek és voltak is


----------



## medvedi (2011 Február 28)

bioptronikuság


----------



## Evocska2011 (2011 Február 28)

Még, még köszi!


----------



## medvedi (2011 Február 28)

mindigis tigris


----------



## Evocska2011 (2011 Február 28)

Ezt is!


----------



## medvedi (2011 Február 28)

hála


----------



## medvedi (2011 Február 28)

mágia ügy


----------



## Evocska2011 (2011 Február 28)

No és ezt!


----------



## medvedi (2011 Február 28)

habitus


----------



## medvedi (2011 Február 28)

energia


----------



## medvedi (2011 Február 28)

még egy


----------



## medvedi (2011 Február 28)

már is


----------



## medvedi (2011 Február 28)

na még


----------



## medvedi (2011 Február 28)

talán


----------



## medvedi (2011 Február 28)

ez az


----------



## Evocska2011 (2011 Február 28)

És persze ezt is!


----------



## Evocska2011 (2011 Február 28)

No még!


----------



## Sziszi_ (2011 Február 28)

Üdv mindenki !


----------



## Sziszi_ (2011 Február 28)

Most találtam rá erre a forumra.


----------



## Sziszi_ (2011 Február 28)

Van itt egy könyvhöz tartozó hanganyag ami nagyon kéne


----------



## Sziszi_ (2011 Február 28)

Sehol máshol nem találom a neten


----------



## Sziszi_ (2011 Február 28)

De nem engedi letölteni


----------



## Sziszi_ (2011 Február 28)

a forum


----------



## Sziszi_ (2011 Február 28)

amíg nincs 20 hozzaszolasom


----------



## Sziszi_ (2011 Február 28)

ezért most


----------



## Sziszi_ (2011 Február 28)

ezt itt kifejtem


----------



## Sziszi_ (2011 Február 28)

jó részletesen


----------



## Sziszi_ (2011 Február 28)

és reménykedem benne


----------



## Sziszi_ (2011 Február 28)

hogy gyorsan összejön


----------



## Sziszi_ (2011 Február 28)

mind a 20db hsz.


----------



## Sziszi_ (2011 Február 28)

Egyébként gratulálok, nagyon sok hasznos dolog


----------



## Sziszi_ (2011 Február 28)

van eltöltve ide


----------



## Sziszi_ (2011 Február 28)

de ez a 20 hsz-es szabaly


----------



## Sziszi_ (2011 Február 28)

ez nem volt egy okos dolog


----------



## Sziszi_ (2011 Február 28)

de már nem kell sok


----------



## Sziszi_ (2011 Február 28)

hogy meg legyen


----------



## Sziszi_ (2011 Február 28)

a 20


----------



## Sziszi_ (2011 Február 28)

Igazából ez már a 21 de most se enged


----------



## Sziszi_ (2011 Február 28)

Na most viszont már ideges vagyok, nem kicsit !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Evocska2011 (2011 Február 28)

jóóóó!


----------



## Evocska2011 (2011 Február 28)

ez is tetszik


----------



## Evocska2011 (2011 Február 28)

klasszak!


----------



## Evocska2011 (2011 Február 28)

már nagyon meg szeretném nézni ezeket


----------



## Evocska2011 (2011 Február 28)

naccccerűek!


----------



## Evocska2011 (2011 Február 28)

ötletesek!


----------



## Evocska2011 (2011 Február 28)

jóóóóók!


----------



## Evocska2011 (2011 Február 28)

nagggyon jók


----------



## Evocska2011 (2011 Február 28)

ezek is aranyosak


----------



## Evocska2011 (2011 Február 28)

jó itt nézelődni


----------



## Evocska2011 (2011 Február 28)

sok jó kreatív ötletre lehet lelni


----------



## Evocska2011 (2011 Február 28)

nagyon ötletesek!


----------



## Evocska2011 (2011 Február 28)

és még egy dícséret!


----------



## lighting (2011 Február 28)

*stalker -t szeretnem csak letolteni*

1


----------



## lighting (2011 Február 28)

stalker -t szeretnem csak letolteni 2


----------



## lighting (2011 Február 28)

stalker -t szeretnem csak letolteni 3


----------



## lighting (2011 Február 28)

stalker -t szeretnem csak letolteni 4


----------



## lighting (2011 Február 28)

stalker -t szeretnem csak letolteni 5


----------



## lighting (2011 Február 28)

stalker -t szeretnem csak letolteni 6


----------



## lighting (2011 Február 28)

stalker -t szeretnem csak letolteni 7


----------



## lighting (2011 Február 28)

stalker -t szeretnem csak letolteni 8


----------



## lighting (2011 Február 28)

stalker -t szeretnem csak letolteni 9


----------



## lighting (2011 Február 28)

stalker -t szeretnem csak letolteni 10


----------



## lighting (2011 Február 28)

stalker -t szeretnem csak letolteni 11


----------



## lighting (2011 Február 28)

stalker -t szeretnem csak letolteni 12


----------



## lighting (2011 Február 28)

stalker -t szeretnem csak letolteni 13


----------



## lighting (2011 Február 28)

stalker -t szeretnem csak letolteni 14


----------



## lighting (2011 Február 28)

stalker -t szeretnem csak letolteni 15


----------



## lighting (2011 Február 28)

stalker -t szeretnem csak letolteni 16


----------



## lighting (2011 Február 28)

stalker -t szeretnem csak letolteni 17


----------



## lighting (2011 Február 28)

stalker -t szeretnem csak letolteni 18


----------



## lighting (2011 Február 28)

stalker -t szeretnem csak letolteni 19


----------



## lighting (2011 Február 28)

stalker -t szeretnem csak letolteni 20


----------



## emesesem15 (2011 Február 28)

Nagyon tetszik ez az oldal!


----------



## emesesem15 (2011 Február 28)

Nagyon hasznos dolgokat találtam!


----------



## emesesem15 (2011 Február 28)

Tök jó!  Rengeteg érdekes dolog van itt.
:55:


----------



## emesesem15 (2011 Február 28)

Írogatok hogy meg legyena za 20...


----------



## emesesem15 (2011 Február 28)

http://fejlesztok.hu/


----------



## kacsu (2011 Február 28)

*Sziasztok! Még csak ismerkedem az oldallal.*



Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg



Gyűjtöm a 20 beírást.


----------



## kacsu (2011 Február 28)

Ide is lehet?


----------



## kacsu (2011 Február 28)

Segítsen valaki, hol találok idebent keresztszemes mintákat?


----------



## zoliko12 (2011 Február 28)

*Üdv*

Sziasztok,
Témát keresek


----------



## zátoska (2011 Február 28)

*igaz*



Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg



én is gy gondolom


----------



## zátoska (2011 Február 28)

igy is van


----------



## zátoska (2011 Február 28)

igy is lehet


----------



## zátoska (2011 Február 28)

meg úgy is


----------



## zátoska (2011 Február 28)

jó az a Roland?


----------



## zátoska (2011 Február 28)

hát igy is lehet?


----------



## zátoska (2011 Február 28)

ezt én nem értem


----------



## zoliko12 (2011 Február 28)

jaj de szép napunk van


----------



## zátoska (2011 Február 28)

jó lesz ez


----------



## zátoska (2011 Február 28)

13


----------



## zátoska (2011 Február 28)

14


----------



## zoliko12 (2011 Február 28)

jaj de jó


----------



## zátoska (2011 Február 28)

mi ajó


----------



## zátoska (2011 Február 28)

mi a jajdejó


----------



## zátoska (2011 Február 28)

akkor jó


----------



## zátoska (2011 Február 28)

tegnap volt Ákos


----------



## zátoska (2011 Február 28)

hónap nem tudom mi lesz


----------



## zátoska (2011 Február 28)

Itt a Máté hülyéskedik


----------



## zátoska (2011 Február 28)

aszongya jó benne aludni


----------



## zátoska (2011 Február 28)

mé kell ilyen hülyéket beírni?


----------



## zátoska (2011 Február 28)

ez az ablak meg mindig kijön


----------



## zátoska (2011 Február 28)

sose lesz vége


----------



## zátoska (2011 Február 28)

üzenet 20


----------



## kopi1023 (2011 Február 28)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


f


----------



## kopi1023 (2011 Február 28)

fd


----------



## kopi1023 (2011 Február 28)

3


----------



## kopi1023 (2011 Február 28)

4


----------



## kopi1023 (2011 Február 28)

5 mai új szavak


----------



## kopi1023 (2011 Február 28)

sisak


----------



## kopi1023 (2011 Február 28)

7 anya, anya


----------



## kopi1023 (2011 Február 28)

8 - mit látsz?


----------



## kopi1023 (2011 Február 28)

9 - hol?


----------



## kopi1023 (2011 Február 28)

10. - kimaradt a cica a 8 és a 9 között


----------



## dia0033 (2011 Február 28)

Szuper, hogy rátaláltam erre az oldalra!


----------



## kopi1023 (2011 Február 28)

11. most egy felugró valami is nehezíti a sztorimat


----------



## kopi1023 (2011 Február 28)

ami amúgy nagyon izgi


----------



## kopi1023 (2011 Február 28)

13. ott


----------



## kopi1023 (2011 Február 28)

14. nem látom


----------



## kopi1023 (2011 Február 28)

15 elment


----------



## dia0033 (2011 Február 28)

Köszi!


----------



## kopi1023 (2011 Február 28)

16 ez idegtépő


----------



## dia0033 (2011 Február 28)

Ki is próbáltam! Nagyon jók!


----------



## dia0033 (2011 Február 28)

Jók!


----------



## kopi1023 (2011 Február 28)

17


----------



## kopi1023 (2011 Február 28)

18 -dobos torta is jár 20-nál?


----------



## dia0033 (2011 Február 28)

Sok érdekes ötlet!


----------



## dia0033 (2011 Február 28)

Kooperatív technikákról szívesen olvasnék még!


----------



## kopi1023 (2011 Február 28)

19


----------



## kopi1023 (2011 Február 28)

Húúúúúúúúúúúúúúsz


----------



## dia0033 (2011 Február 28)

A gyerekeknél nagyon bevált ez a módszer.


----------



## dia0033 (2011 Február 28)

Köszi!


----------



## dia0033 (2011 Február 28)

Sok jó ötlet egy helyen, ez igen!!!


----------



## dia0033 (2011 Február 28)

Hol találok még jó mandalákat, olyan gyerekeknek valót?


----------



## dia0033 (2011 Február 28)

Jó ötletek! Köszi!


----------



## dia0033 (2011 Február 28)

Köszi!


----------



## Aracsim (2011 Február 28)

*Hozzászólok 20x mer kell*


Mer muszáj 1x


----------



## Aracsim (2011 Február 28)

*Hozzászólok mer kell 2x*

Mer kötelező 2x


----------



## Aracsim (2011 Február 28)

*Hozzászólok mer kell 3x*

Hozzászólok mer kell 3x


----------



## Aracsim (2011 Február 28)

*Hozzászólok mer kell 4x*

Hozzászólok mer kell 4x


----------



## Aracsim (2011 Február 28)

*Hozzászólok mer kell 5x*

Hozzászólok mer kell 5x


----------



## Aracsim (2011 Február 28)

*Hozzászólok mer kell 6x*

Hozzászólok mer kell 6x


----------



## Aracsim (2011 Február 28)

*Hozzászólok mer kell 7x*

Hozzászólok mer kell 7x


----------



## Aracsim (2011 Február 28)

*Hozzászólok mer kell 8x*

Hozzászólok mer kell 8x


----------



## Aracsim (2011 Február 28)

*Hozzászólok mer kell 9x*

Hozzászólok mer kell 9x


----------



## Aracsim (2011 Február 28)

*Hozzászólok mer kell 10x*

Hozzászólok mer kell 10x
Na a fele megvan. 

De minek kell ez?


----------



## Aracsim (2011 Február 28)

*Hozzászólok mer kell 11x*

Hozzászólok mer kell 11x


----------



## Aracsim (2011 Február 28)

*Hozzászólok mer kell 12x*

Hozzászólok mer kell 12x


----------



## Aracsim (2011 Február 28)

*Hozzászólok mer kell 13x*

Hozzászólok mer kell 13x


----------



## Aracsim (2011 Február 28)

*Hozzászólok mer kell 14x*

Hozzászólok mer kell 14x


----------



## Aracsim (2011 Február 28)

*Hozzászólok mer kell 15x*

Hozzászólok mer kell 15x

3negyede kész :twisted:


----------



## Aracsim (2011 Február 28)

*Hozzászólok mer kell 16x*

Hozzászólok mer kell 16x


----------



## Aracsim (2011 Február 28)

*Hozzászólok mer kell 17x*

Hozzászólok mer kell 17x


----------



## Aracsim (2011 Február 28)

*Hozzászólok mer kell 18x*

Hozzászólok mer kell 18x


----------



## Aracsim (2011 Február 28)

*Hozzászólok mer kell 19x*

Hozzászólok mer kell 19x


----------



## Aracsim (2011 Február 28)

*Hozzászólok mer kell 20x*

Hozzászólok mer kell 20x
Megvan a 20-:656::4:


----------



## horipajdo (2011 Március 1)

Üdv
Jó kis oldal!


----------



## horipajdo (2011 Március 1)

Van még!


----------



## horipajdo (2011 Március 1)

Még most is van!


----------



## horipajdo (2011 Március 1)

Még 15


----------



## horipajdo (2011 Március 1)

Még 14


----------



## horipajdo (2011 Március 1)

Nah még 13


----------



## horipajdo (2011 Március 1)

12 maradt


----------



## horipajdo (2011 Március 1)

11: ez egy dupla egyes


----------



## horipajdo (2011 Március 1)

10 Megvan a fele!


----------



## horipajdo (2011 Március 1)

Már csak 9 kell


----------



## horipajdo (2011 Március 1)

9 haladok


----------



## horipajdo (2011 Március 1)

8 csak lassan az a baj


----------



## horipajdo (2011 Március 1)

7 naon lassan


----------



## horipajdo (2011 Március 1)

6 Naon naon lassan


----------



## horipajdo (2011 Március 1)

5 De már közel a cél


----------



## horipajdo (2011 Március 1)

Csak 4 maradt hátra!


----------



## horipajdo (2011 Március 1)

Már csak 3!


----------



## horipajdo (2011 Március 1)

Már csak 2 kell


----------



## horipajdo (2011 Március 1)

És itt az utolsó is már


----------



## horipajdo (2011 Március 1)

És végre vége


----------



## jaymz23 (2011 Március 1)

bbbbbbbbbbbbbb


----------



## jaymz23 (2011 Március 1)

ccccccccccc


----------



## jaymz23 (2011 Március 1)

dddddddddd


----------



## jaymz23 (2011 Március 1)




----------



## jaymz23 (2011 Március 1)

Lehet el kellene kezdenem vegre elni..


----------



## diego2 (2011 Március 1)

Üdvözlök mindenkit !


----------



## diego2 (2011 Március 1)

hhh


----------



## diego2 (2011 Március 1)

po333


----------



## diego2 (2011 Március 1)

jhghjjggg


----------



## diego2 (2011 Március 1)

hhhh


----------



## diego2 (2011 Március 1)

wwwee


----------



## diego2 (2011 Március 1)

ooo


----------



## diego2 (2011 Március 1)

gff


----------



## diego2 (2011 Március 1)

iiopp


----------



## diego2 (2011 Március 1)

uiio


----------



## diego2 (2011 Március 1)

ttt


----------



## diego2 (2011 Március 1)

uuu


----------



## diego2 (2011 Március 1)

asdfg


----------



## diego2 (2011 Március 1)

rtzu


----------



## diego2 (2011 Március 1)

uiop


----------



## diego2 (2011 Március 1)

wert


----------



## diego2 (2011 Március 1)

bgtz


----------



## diego2 (2011 Március 1)

poi


----------



## diego2 (2011 Március 1)

123


----------



## diego2 (2011 Március 1)

ruio


----------



## diego2 (2011 Március 1)

sziasztok


----------



## diego2 (2011 Március 1)

kkk


----------



## diego2 (2011 Március 1)

oiiii


----------



## diego2 (2011 Március 1)

kjj


----------



## diego2 (2011 Március 1)

szia


----------



## webdragon1111 (2011 Március 1)

*1*

Hahó! 1


----------



## webdragon1111 (2011 Március 1)

*2*

üdv 2


----------



## webdragon1111 (2011 Március 1)

*3*

hali 3


----------



## webdragon1111 (2011 Március 1)

*4*

Már csak 16...


----------



## webdragon1111 (2011 Március 1)

*5*

5


----------



## webdragon1111 (2011 Március 1)

*6*

6 és még 20 másodpercccccc.....


----------



## webdragon1111 (2011 Március 1)

*7*

Biztos van valami értelme...


----------



## webdragon1111 (2011 Március 1)

*8*

nekem nyóc


----------



## webdragon1111 (2011 Március 1)

*9*

Miért pont húsz?


----------



## webdragon1111 (2011 Március 1)

*10*

250 mókásabb lenne....


----------



## webdragon1111 (2011 Március 1)

*11*

Lassan elfogy az ihletem...


----------



## kocsistimea83 (2011 Március 1)

helló


----------



## webdragon1111 (2011 Március 1)

*12*

Most fogyott el


----------



## webdragon1111 (2011 Március 1)

*13*

-.-


----------



## kocsistimea83 (2011 Március 1)

1


----------



## webdragon1111 (2011 Március 1)

*14*

vagy még csak 13?


----------



## kocsistimea83 (2011 Március 1)

nekem is


----------



## kocsistimea83 (2011 Március 1)

2


----------



## kocsistimea83 (2011 Március 1)

q


----------



## webdragon1111 (2011 Március 1)

*14*

Közkívánatra újra


----------



## kocsistimea83 (2011 Március 1)

ezt a rendszert nem értem


----------



## webdragon1111 (2011 Március 1)

*15*

Vagy már tizenhat?


----------



## kocsistimea83 (2011 Március 1)

a szabály az szabály


----------



## webdragon1111 (2011 Március 1)

*16*

Alagút a fény végén


----------



## kocsistimea83 (2011 Március 1)

húúú, ne esik a hó


----------



## webdragon1111 (2011 Március 1)

*17*

............------------??????????????őőőőőőőőőőőőőőőő


----------



## kocsistimea83 (2011 Március 1)

még csak 9


----------



## kocsistimea83 (2011 Március 1)

még nem nőttem fel a feladathoz


----------



## webdragon1111 (2011 Március 1)

*18*

Egy híján 19


----------



## kocsistimea83 (2011 Március 1)

már csak 9


----------



## kocsistimea83 (2011 Március 1)

az jó


----------



## webdragon1111 (2011 Március 1)

*19*

Grrrrrrrrrrr.....
Dzsíárárárárár.....


----------



## kocsistimea83 (2011 Március 1)

akkor azt hiszem egyedül maradtam


----------



## kocsistimea83 (2011 Március 1)

légy jó


----------



## webdragon1111 (2011 Március 1)

*20*

Szinte érzem ahogy átszakítom a célszalagot!!!
:butt:


----------



## kocsistimea83 (2011 Március 1)

már csak 5


----------



## kocsistimea83 (2011 Március 1)

próbállak utolérni, de ekkora sebsebégnél lehetetlen


----------



## webdragon1111 (2011 Március 1)

*21*

Megy egy ráadás


----------



## kocsistimea83 (2011 Március 1)

túl jó voltál


----------



## kocsistimea83 (2011 Március 1)

gratulálok


----------



## webdragon1111 (2011 Március 1)

*22*

Még mindig nem érem el amit akarok!!!!!!!

Mi van ilyenkor????


----------



## kocsistimea83 (2011 Március 1)

és itt a második befutó, hurrá


----------



## kocsistimea83 (2011 Március 1)

nem értek hozzá, én csak a húszat olvastam


----------



## kocsistimea83 (2011 Március 1)

remélem közben nem lett 40


----------



## piros55 (2011 Március 1)

*Sziasztok !*


----------



## kocsistimea83 (2011 Március 1)

van egy másik szabály regisztráciotól el kell tellenie 2 napnak azt hiszem, de nézz utánna


----------



## holist (2011 Március 1)

*Elég a köszönöm?*

Elég a "köszönöm" is a gyűjtögetéshez?
No mindegy, próba-szekerce.


----------



## holist (2011 Március 1)

*Úgy látom, nem.*



holist írta:


> Elég a "köszönöm" is a gyűjtögetéshez?
> No mindegy, próba-szekerce.


úgy látom, nem.


----------



## holist (2011 Március 1)

*3*



holist írta:


> úgy látom, nem.


viszont, már van is 3.


----------



## holist (2011 Március 1)

*ez lesz a negyedik*



holist írta:


> viszont, már van is 3.


ahogyan mondtam, negyedik


----------



## holist (2011 Március 1)

*purgálni*



holist írta:


> úgy látom, nem.


lehet, hogy időnként kell majd ezt purgálni, ha mindenki erre használja.


----------



## holist (2011 Március 1)

*Meg legyen*



holist írta:


> lehet, hogy időnként kell majd ezt purgálni, ha mindenki erre használja.


mármint, hogy meg legyen a 20 beírás.


----------



## holist (2011 Március 1)

*10 is*



holist írta:


> mármint, hogy meg legyen a 20 beírás.


lehet, hogy 10 is elég lenne...


----------



## holist (2011 Március 1)

*miért nem 10?*



holist írta:


> lehet, hogy 10 is elég lenne...


ha csak 10 kellene, lassan meg is lennék vele


----------



## holist (2011 Március 1)

*kell még*



holist írta:


> ha csak 10 kellene, lassan meg is lennék vele



de így még kell gályázzak


----------



## holist (2011 Március 1)

*10*



holist írta:


> de így még kell gályázzak



ugye, már meg is lenne a 10
nézzük, a módosítás pörgeti-e?


----------



## holist (2011 Március 1)

*nem*



holist írta:


> ugye, már meg is lenne a 10
> nézzük, a módosítás pörgeti-e?


nem, úgyhogy tovább...


----------



## holist (2011 Március 1)

*fele*



holist írta:


> nem, úgyhogy tovább...


de máshogy is nézhetjük..


----------



## Bandyka77 (2011 Március 1)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


:..:


----------



## holist (2011 Március 1)

*már*



holist írta:


> de máshogy is nézhetjük..



.. a fele már megvan


----------



## holist (2011 Március 1)

*sőt...*



holist írta:


> .. a fele már megvan


kicsit több is


----------



## holist (2011 Március 1)

*kifelé*



holist írta:


> kicsit több is



és, fele után az erdőből is kifelé megyünk


----------



## holist (2011 Március 1)

*3 4-ed*



holist írta:


> és, fele után az erdőből is kifelé megyünk



itt meg már több van, 3/4-ed


----------



## Bandyka77 (2011 Március 1)

Bandyka77 írta:


> :..:


Mikor lesz már meg?!


----------



## holist (2011 Március 1)

*így van*



Bandyka77 írta:


> :..:



valóban ezt szeretném


----------



## holist (2011 Március 1)

*gyorsan*



holist írta:


> valóban ezt szeretném


gyorsan összeszedni a 20-at.


----------



## Bandyka77 (2011 Március 1)

Bandyka77 írta:


> Mikor lesz már meg?!


Sosem érem el a 20-at?!


----------



## holist (2011 Március 1)

*lassan*



holist írta:


> gyorsan összeszedni a 20-at.


de már lassan + is van


----------



## Bandyka77 (2011 Március 1)

holist írta:


> gyorsan összeszedni a 20-at.


Én is!


----------



## holist (2011 Március 1)

*látom*



Bandyka77 írta:


> Én is!


most látom a számlálódat


----------



## Bandyka77 (2011 Március 1)

Bandyka77 írta:


> Én is!


Ma kedd van.


----------



## Bandyka77 (2011 Március 1)

Bandyka77 írta:


> Ma kedd van.


Nagyon rossz a közérzetem.


----------



## holist (2011 Március 1)

*ok*



holist írta:


> most látom a számlálódat



Ahogy nézem, meg is van!
Azért választottam a "beidéz"-et, hogy az adminisztrátornak könnyebb dolga legyen, ha ki akarja törölni ezt a "tartalmas " topikot.


----------



## Bandyka77 (2011 Március 1)

Bandyka77 írta:


> Nagyon rossz a közérzetem.


Mondhatni, magam alatt vagyok.


----------



## Bandyka77 (2011 Március 1)

Bandyka77 írta:


> Mondhatni, magam alatt vagyok.


Jobb ha nem nézek tükörbe.


----------



## holist (2011 Március 1)

*admin*



holist írta:


> Ahogy nézem, meg is van!
> Azért választottam a "beidéz"-et, hogy az adminisztrátornak könnyebb dolga legyen, ha ki akarja törölni ezt a "tartalmas " topikot.


Mondjuk, az állapotok között még mindig azt látom, hogy nem indíthatok új témát... várok kicsit, hátha kell mégis admin felhatalmazás.
üdv, hi


----------



## holist (2011 Március 1)

*48 óra*



holist írta:


> Mondjuk, az állapotok között még mindig azt látom, hogy nem indíthatok új témát... várok kicsit, hátha kell mégis admin felhatalmazás.
> üdv, hi


Az egyik topikban olvastam, hogy a regisztrációt követően 48 óra el kell teljen. de lehet, hogy ez nem így van, a 20 megszerzésétől kell 48 órának eltelnie - legalábbis így is értelmezhető. Mert hogy, már régen beregisztráltam, de a 20-at csak most írtam be. No mindegy, már csak 47 óra 50 perc ) Majd jövök, ha letelt. üdv.


----------



## holist (2011 Március 1)

*Örülj !!*



Bandyka77 írta:


> Mondhatni, magam alatt vagyok.


Ahogy nézem, Neked is megvan. Akkor most már kezdj kikászálódni magad alól


----------



## borimate (2011 Március 1)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg



Sziasztok!

A király beszéde megvan esetleg valakinek? Megköszönném...


----------



## bendo36 (2011 Március 1)

Üdvözlet mindenkinek


----------



## Misscili (2011 Március 1)

Szép jó napot mindenkinek ebben a borús időben!


----------



## bobaimike7702 (2011 Március 1)

*Üdvözlet*

Sziasztok Fórum Olvasók!


----------



## xAncsi (2011 Március 1)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Gurgensson (2011 Március 1)

Helló


----------



## dieterbohlen (2011 Március 1)

Sziasztok!


----------



## xAncsi (2011 Március 1)

19


----------



## xAncsi (2011 Március 1)

18


----------



## xAncsi (2011 Március 1)

17


----------



## xAncsi (2011 Március 1)

16


----------



## xAncsi (2011 Március 1)

tizenöt


----------



## xAncsi (2011 Március 1)

Xiv


----------



## xAncsi (2011 Március 1)

14-1


----------



## xAncsi (2011 Március 1)

12


----------



## Lilialice (2011 Március 1)

nah akkor én is kezdem gyűjteni az üzeneteket


----------



## xAncsi (2011 Március 1)

11


----------



## Lilialice (2011 Március 1)

szóval akkor 20-4


----------



## xAncsi (2011 Március 1)

X


----------



## Lilialice (2011 Március 1)

mostmár csak 20-5


----------



## xAncsi (2011 Március 1)

Szia Lilialice!

9


----------



## Lilialice (2011 Március 1)

haladunk 20-6


----------



## Lilialice (2011 Március 1)

már nincs is olyan sok hátra... 20-7


----------



## xAncsi (2011 Március 1)

Nyolc


----------



## xAncsi (2011 Március 1)

7


----------



## Lilialice (2011 Március 1)

Szia xAncsi!
20-8)


----------



## xAncsi (2011 Március 1)

6


----------



## Lilialice (2011 Március 1)

20-9)


----------



## xAncsi (2011 Március 1)

5


----------



## Lilialice (2011 Március 1)

Már csak 10)


----------



## xAncsi (2011 Március 1)

4


----------



## xAncsi (2011 Március 1)

3


----------



## xAncsi (2011 Március 1)

2


----------



## Lilialice (2011 Március 1)

Nekem még 9 hátra van


----------



## xAncsi (2011 Március 1)

1 
Ezzel megvolnánk.


----------



## Lilialice (2011 Március 1)

Nah, már csak 8


----------



## xAncsi (2011 Március 1)

Biztos ami biztos +1


----------



## Lilialice (2011 Március 1)

Hát ha így haladok nem is lesz olyan nehéz (már csak 7)


----------



## Lilialice (2011 Március 1)

Csak, hogy haladjak, már csak 6


----------



## Lilialice (2011 Március 1)

És még 5 hozzászólás.


----------



## Lilialice (2011 Március 1)

már csak 4


----------



## Lilialice (2011 Március 1)

...3


----------



## Lilialice (2011 Március 1)

...2


----------



## Lilialice (2011 Március 1)

nah még 1 ezen kívül


----------



## caslavska (2011 Március 1)

már magam sem tudom


----------



## Lilialice (2011 Március 1)

elvileg ezzel meg is vagyok...


----------



## caslavska (2011 Március 1)

de talán....


----------



## caslavska (2011 Március 1)

nem mégsem tudom


----------



## Lilialice (2011 Március 1)

no hát akkor kész is


----------



## caslavska (2011 Március 1)

van akinek semmit nem jelent


----------



## caslavska (2011 Március 1)

de van akinek a mindent jelenti


----------



## caslavska (2011 Március 1)

mindenki magának birja eldönteni


----------



## gaxo (2011 Március 1)

*teszt*

hol is tartok?


----------



## gaxo (2011 Március 1)

*+1*

mégegy


----------



## gaxo (2011 Március 1)

**1*

mégegy


----------



## gaxo (2011 Március 1)

**1*

mégegy


----------



## gaxo (2011 Március 1)

*+1*


----------



## Horvát Hajnalka (2011 Március 1)

Hasznos ez az oldal.


----------



## gaxo (2011 Március 1)

*+1*

mégegy :shock:


----------



## gaxo (2011 Március 1)

*+1*

mégegy :33:


----------



## gaxo (2011 Március 1)

*+1*

alakul


----------



## gaxo (2011 Március 1)

*+1*

kitartás \\m/


----------



## gaxo (2011 Március 1)

ez is számít?


----------



## gaxo (2011 Március 1)

még egyszerűbb


----------



## gaxo (2011 Március 1)

visszaszámlálás


----------



## gaxo (2011 Március 1)

kettő


----------



## gaxo (2011 Március 1)

egy


----------



## Horvát Hajnalka (2011 Március 1)

Köszönöm, sokat segített


----------



## Horvát Hajnalka (2011 Március 1)

Egy pedagógusnak nagyon fontos, hogy ismerje a gyermeki lelket.


----------



## Horvát Hajnalka (2011 Március 1)

A gyerekek nagyon szeretik az interaktív órákat.


----------



## Horvát Hajnalka (2011 Március 1)

Ez tetszik!


----------



## gaxo (2011 Március 1)

*kész*


----------



## Horvát Hajnalka (2011 Március 1)

Szükségem lenne a 2010-es 4. osztályos Zrinyis feladatokra. Köszönöm


----------



## Horvát Hajnalka (2011 Március 1)

A csatolt fájlokat még nem tudom megnyitni pedig már ma szükségem lenne rá.


----------



## Horvát Hajnalka (2011 Március 1)

Még csak ismerkedek ezzel az oldallal nem értem, hogy mit hol keressek.


----------



## code72h (2011 Március 1)

*Akkor kezdjük...*

Akkor hát elkezdem én is gyűjteni a 20 hozzászólást...


----------



## code72h (2011 Március 1)

*folytatás*

...vagyis már csak 19.....


----------



## code72h (2011 Március 1)

*...*

...illetve..., na jó nem számolom, egyszer csak összejön a 20, vagy mennyi...


----------



## Nornaf (2011 Március 1)

Hello Mindenki!


----------



## Nornaf (2011 Március 1)

Annyira jó, h itt megtalálok dolgokat, amit máshol nem


----------



## Nornaf (2011 Március 1)

De azért számokat mégsem szeretnék irogatni, h meglegyen a 20 hsz


----------



## Nornaf (2011 Március 1)

Túl egyértelmű lenne xD (nem mintha így nem...)


----------



## Nornaf (2011 Március 1)

Vicces, miylen sokan írtak már előttem... na jó, el kell osztani húszsal


----------



## Nornaf (2011 Március 1)

Áhh, már csak öt van hátra


----------



## Nornaf (2011 Március 1)

Nem is... csak három 
De azért nem írok értelmetlenül... a következők már idézetek lesznek


----------



## Nornaf (2011 Március 1)

Upps... félrenéztem. Még 18 hsz kell ... na pff


----------



## Nornaf (2011 Március 1)

Na akkor nyomom azokat az idézeteket


----------



## Nornaf (2011 Március 1)

Íme kedvenc írónőm, Vavyan Fable


----------



## Nornaf (2011 Március 1)

alias Molnár Éva


----------



## Nornaf (2011 Március 1)

_Aki azt állítja, hogy reggelente tök laza, szemernyit sem ideges, és egyáltalán nem tanúsít kötözködő magaviseletet szeretteivel szemben, az szemenszedett hazug. Szerintem._


----------



## Nornaf (2011 Március 1)

_Akkor kedves az élet, ha az összes baj és fene ellenére is szerelmesen érzed, hogy viszont-szeret._


----------



## Nornaf (2011 Március 1)

_Anyámék minden évben vettek egy lemészárolt fenyőfát, teleaggatták villódzó villanyégőkkel, és a szegény fa ott oszladozott hetekig; egész fenyőerdők agóniája az ember szeretetünnepe. Nem vagyunk mi barbárok? Áldozatot mutatunk be olyan hagyományok oltárán, amelyekről már csak homályos sejtésünk van. Libát, pulykát, malacot, bárányt, fenyőt áldozunk._


----------



## Nornaf (2011 Március 1)

_Vannak a földlakók, akik úgy élnek, akár a versenycsigák, leloholják élethosszukat, és soha el nem szabadulhatnak a sorspályáról, amelyhez nyálkájuk nyálasztja őket. És vannak a világlakók, akik otthonosak itt is, ott is, mert egy plusz gén folytán velük született a harmónia, és mert a képzeletükre hagyják magukat._


----------



## borzaskutya (2011 Március 1)

Csak fürge ujjak , más semmi ...


----------



## Nornaf (2011 Március 1)

_Manapság tilos a boldogság. Ha valaki azt állítja magáról, hogy eme állapotban leledzik, számolhat azzal, hogy kényszerzubbonyt kap._


----------



## borzaskutya (2011 Március 1)

Tehát : hüvelykujj


----------



## borzaskutya (2011 Március 1)

És boldogsághoz ott a vágyakozás !


----------



## Nornaf (2011 Március 1)

_Ahhoz, hogy egy nő ragyogjon, olyan férfi kell, aki ragyogtatja._


----------



## Nornaf (2011 Március 1)

_A megtarthatatlan fogadalmakat megtenni se érdemes._


----------



## borzaskutya (2011 Március 1)

Közben bemutatkozik : mutatóujj


----------



## Nornaf (2011 Március 1)

_Cukorfinomító üzem sem kéne az emberiségnek, ha a cukorfinomításból élők nem adták volna be nekünk, hogy csakis a finomított cukor élvezetes._


----------



## Nornaf (2011 Március 1)

Voilá! Készen is volnék 
Pápá!


----------



## borzaskutya (2011 Március 1)

Mondjuk azt hiszem mégsem vagyok túl filozófikus hangulatban. Boldogság = Önbizalom


----------



## borzaskutya (2011 Március 1)

Hmmm, pedig nekem ízlik a finomított cukor. Jobban mint a nyers cukorrépa !


----------



## borzaskutya (2011 Március 1)

Megérkezett : középső ujj ( és a gyerek még mindig nem mondja )


----------



## borzaskutya (2011 Március 1)

000000000000000000000000000 ezt keűtten űűírjuk a gyerekkel


----------



## borzaskutya (2011 Március 1)

gyébként iTt a v0á000000000000000000000000000000000
0

+ tehát : boldogság= gyerek


----------



## borzaskutya (2011 Március 1)

gyúrús ujj


----------



## borzaskutya (2011 Március 1)

és aki mind megette : kisujj


----------



## borzaskutya (2011 Március 1)

volt valaki horgászni mostanában ? Eredmény ?


----------



## reka09 (2011 Március 1)

udvozlok mindenkit!


----------



## Monika76 (2011 Március 1)

1111111


----------



## Monika76 (2011 Március 1)

A mi kedvencünk a kínai szezánm,agos csirke


----------



## borzaskutya (2011 Március 1)

Szia , milyen az idő ?


----------



## Endzsi (2011 Március 1)

1valaky írta:


> szuper vagykiss


Az biztos


----------



## borzaskutya (2011 Március 1)

Írok nektek egy viccet: 
Csőtörés van az orvosnál szombat este. Dől a víz. Rémülten hívja a szerelőt: -Gyere gyorsan vészhelyzet van !
-De kérlek családi ünnepet ülünk, és különben is késő este van.
Végül csak elmegy , nem feledve milyen volt hozzá az orvos.
-Hála Istennek, már derékig ér a víz a pincében- fogadja az orvos. 
-Hmmm - így a szerelő . Beledob a vízbe két csőfogót és egy villáskulcsot. 
-Ha hétfőig nem változik feltélen fordulj szakemberhez !


----------



## borzaskutya (2011 Március 1)

Gyerekek, aki szereti Greenday-t annak érdemes a csabaradio-t hallgatni. Dúl a punk egy órán át !


----------



## borzaskutya (2011 Március 1)

Csá ! 
20-ra nemigen kérünk lapot.
Nekem pedig megvan . 
Sziasztok !


----------



## andidem (2011 Március 1)

En Olaszbol irok. Buona Sera a tutti!


----------



## dia0033 (2011 Március 1)

Szuper az oldal! Csak iszonyat lassú!


----------



## dia0033 (2011 Március 1)

Köszi a sok jó ötletet!


----------



## satusatu (2011 Március 1)

thx


----------



## satusatu (2011 Március 1)

thx


----------



## dia0033 (2011 Március 1)

Köszi!


----------



## dia0033 (2011 Március 1)

Köszi a segítséget!


----------



## satusatu (2011 Március 1)

thx


----------



## satusatu (2011 Március 1)

thx


----------



## satusatu (2011 Március 1)

thx


----------



## satusatu (2011 Március 1)

thx


----------



## satusatu (2011 Március 1)

thx


----------



## satusatu (2011 Március 1)

thx


----------



## satusatu (2011 Március 1)

thx


----------



## satusatu (2011 Március 1)

thx


----------



## satusatu (2011 Március 1)

thx


----------



## satusatu (2011 Március 1)

thx


----------



## satusatu (2011 Március 1)

thx


----------



## satusatu (2011 Március 1)

thx


----------



## satusatu (2011 Március 1)

thx


----------



## satusatu (2011 Március 1)

thx


----------



## satusatu (2011 Március 1)

thx


----------



## satusatu (2011 Március 1)

thx


----------



## satusatu (2011 Március 1)

thx


----------



## dia0033 (2011 Március 1)

Köszi!


----------



## dia0033 (2011 Március 1)

Köszi!


----------



## dia0033 (2011 Március 1)

Köszi!


----------



## dia0033 (2011 Március 1)

Köszi!


----------



## mesefan (2011 Március 1)

Halihó


----------



## dia0033 (2011 Március 1)

Köszi!


----------



## rrencsi (2011 Március 1)

*gyors hozzászólás*

Nekem jól jönne a gyors 20 hozzászólás, mert szeretnék nagyon-nagyon dalokat


----------



## rrencsi (2011 Március 1)

van itt valaki most akivel lehet beszélgetni?


----------



## Galambica (2011 Március 1)

*Üdvözlet*

Barátsággal üdvözlöm a Fórum minden tagját.


----------



## rrencsi (2011 Március 1)

Szia


----------



## dia0033 (2011 Március 1)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


Köszi


----------



## dia0033 (2011 Március 1)

klne2 írta:


> Üdvözlet Szegedről!


Köszi!!!!!


----------



## dia0033 (2011 Március 1)

klne2 írta:


> Üdvözlet Szegedről!


Helló


----------



## rrencsi (2011 Március 1)

senki nem beszélget velem? :cry:


----------



## dia0033 (2011 Március 1)

suri írta:


> sziasztok



Köszi!


----------



## dia0033 (2011 Március 1)

kicsimarcsi írta:


> Köszönöm Melitta
> aranyos vagy



Nagyon köszi!


----------



## dia0033 (2011 Március 1)

Zsuzsidaisy írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Legyen szép napotok



Viszont!


----------



## dia0033 (2011 Március 1)

fbl írta:


> üdvözletem Kiskunfélegyházáról



Én is onnan!!


----------



## dia0033 (2011 Március 1)

fbl írta:


> üdvözletem Kiskunfélegyházáról



Én is onnan!


----------



## rrencsi (2011 Március 1)

dia0033 írta:


> neked is!


----------



## rrencsi (2011 Március 1)

Milyen az idő Magyarországon?


----------



## dia0033 (2011 Március 1)

acsosa írta:


> Szióóóóóó


Szió!


----------



## rrencsi (2011 Március 1)

Angliában most jóó!


----------



## dia0033 (2011 Március 1)

lednew írta:


> 2



3


----------



## dia0033 (2011 Március 1)

lednew írta:


> Köszönöm!


Köszi!


----------



## dia0033 (2011 Március 1)

albaricsoka írta:


> Nagyon jó ez a lehetőség


Így igaz!


----------



## dia0033 (2011 Március 1)

albaricsoka írta:


> És már csk 7 hiányzik


Ezt hol lehet látni, hogy mennyi hiányzik még?


----------



## dia0033 (2011 Március 1)

g.kata84 írta:


> Én még nagyon új vagyok és minden ÚJ nekem!


Egycipőben!!


----------



## dia0033 (2011 Március 1)

Nyuszo66 írta:


> Sziasztok


Szia!


----------



## dia0033 (2011 Március 1)

D3v14nc3 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Szép estét mindenkinek!
> Köszi Melitta!


Szép estét!


----------



## dia0033 (2011 Március 1)

Köszi a segítséget!


----------



## dia0033 (2011 Március 1)

Sunshinebabe írta:


> Legyen mindenkinek szép napja


Neked is!


----------



## dia0033 (2011 Március 1)

birojanos1 írta:


> jó éjszakát!


Jó éjt!


----------



## dia0033 (2011 Március 1)

edumanó írta:


> Nekem már csak 4


Hajrá!!


----------



## dia0033 (2011 Március 1)

Nyuszo66 írta:


> Halihó


Szép estét!


----------



## dia0033 (2011 Március 1)

Motoflo írta:


> Azt hiszem tag leszek itt, sok sok jó téma van.


Igaz!


----------



## dia0033 (2011 Március 1)

Lorcika írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Szeretnék itt nálatok én is állandó tag lenni.


Én is!


----------



## dia0033 (2011 Március 1)

már 23 üzenetet írtam, mikor leszek állandó tag?


----------



## rrencsi (2011 Március 1)

Remélem így is marad


----------



## rrencsi (2011 Március 1)

dia0033 írta:


> már 23 üzenetet írtam, mikor leszek állandó tag?



már 48órája regisztráltál és több mint 20 üzenetet írtál és még nem vagy tag? Akkor ez átvágás? mert ha igen, akkor én sem töröm magam, pedig szeretnék én is tag lenni


----------



## dia0033 (2011 Március 1)

rrencsi írta:


> már 48órája regisztráltál és több mint 20 üzenetet írtál és még nem vagy tag? Akkor ez átvágás? mert ha igen, akkor én sem töröm magam, pedig szeretnék én is tag lenni


Passz, még nem jöttem rá a megoldásra


----------



## rrencsi (2011 Március 1)

dia0033 írta:


> Passz, még nem jöttem rá a megoldásra



Az nem túl jó hír, ha rájössz szólj majd légyszi. Addig is én is próbálkozom


----------



## phampz (2011 Március 1)

b


----------



## phampz (2011 Március 1)

v


----------



## phampz (2011 Március 1)

f


----------



## phampz (2011 Március 1)

y


----------



## phampz (2011 Március 1)

a


----------



## phampz (2011 Március 1)

ddd


----------



## phampz (2011 Március 1)

sss


----------



## phampz (2011 Március 1)

v


----------



## phampz (2011 Március 1)

r


----------



## phampz (2011 Március 1)

rggggg


----------



## phampz (2011 Március 1)

gregerger


----------



## phampz (2011 Március 1)

gdsfffffgg


----------



## phampz (2011 Március 1)

uuuuuuuuuzzzzzzzzgdfgdfg


----------



## phampz (2011 Március 1)

fsdfsdfdsfkdskldfklskdfélreokokrkkreokrkgokregogk Bocsi le akarok tölteni vmit érettségihez sorry:S


----------



## phampz (2011 Március 1)

fdgfddggdghhtrrebgd mnhjm


----------



## phampz (2011 Március 1)

oopopoopoppppppppppppppppppppooooooppppppppppóóóóóóóóócvdsf


----------



## phampz (2011 Március 1)

gfdsfg


----------



## phampz (2011 Március 1)

fdsafeefaesesa


----------



## phampz (2011 Március 1)

gfdsrgsdgshzhdshghfgd


----------



## rrencsi (2011 Március 1)

Na asszem mára elég ennyi, elteszem magam holnapra. Majd holnap is még írogatok, hátha lesz haszna!


----------



## phampz (2011 Március 1)

fvdsvdfvfdtgrthbthdbsztnnzsztttttttttttttttttttttttttttttjmn


----------



## phampz (2011 Március 1)

fefefefeffefefefeellll a fejjjel


----------



## rrencsi (2011 Március 1)

Jó éjszakát mindenkinek!


----------



## phampz (2011 Március 1)

na mingyárt huzzok
nem kell sok


----------



## phampz (2011 Március 1)

de tleg egy két komi aztán holnapra törölhettek is <3


----------



## phampz (2011 Március 1)

de komolyan


----------



## phampz (2011 Március 1)

sorry tényleg a kellemtlenségért:S de égető szükség visz erre a baromságra:S


----------



## phampz (2011 Március 1)

revgvvgr


----------



## phampz (2011 Március 1)

már csak 2 kelll
azt huzzok is


----------



## phampz (2011 Március 1)

amúgy nem is értem miért pont a varrás divathoz irtam:S


----------



## phampz (2011 Március 1)

na csummme mégegyszer bocsiii


----------



## rrencsi (2011 Március 1)

Galambica írta:


> Szia rrencsi!Szívesen beszélgetnék Veled vidám, kedves dolgokról, de pillanatnyilag csak a bánatomat tudom megosztani. Holnap lenne a 35. házassági évfordulónk de két hete elhunyt a férjem.Szerető család áll mellettem, de képtelen vagyok rájuk zúdítani a fájdalmamat, a gyerekeinknek is nagyon fáj a veszteség.



Őszinte részvétem!


----------



## rrencsi (2011 Március 1)

dia0033 írta:


> Passz, még nem jöttem rá a megoldásra



Már állandó tag vagy! akkor még is csak működik


----------



## rrencsi (2011 Március 1)

gratulálok


----------



## oshin (2011 Március 2)

kifoztuk web, teli receptekkel


----------



## marlenditrih (2011 Március 2)

**

hallo


----------



## Lilialice (2011 Március 2)

nah nekem mégis kell még 2 hozzászólás...ez után már csak 1


----------



## Lilialice (2011 Március 2)

Biztos, ami biztos...


----------



## rakenroll (2011 Március 2)

rokk


----------



## georgedragon (2011 Március 2)

szeretnék már egy Follett könyvet letölteni..


----------



## georgedragon (2011 Március 2)

Sajnos csak 20 hozzászólás után lehet.


----------



## georgedragon (2011 Március 2)

Most igyekszem belehúzni..


----------



## georgedragon (2011 Március 2)

Nagyon szeretem Follett könyveit


----------



## georgedragon (2011 Március 2)

Ez már az ötödik üzenetem.
XD


----------



## georgedragon (2011 Március 2)

Hát ennek a 20 hozzászólásnak így nem sok értelme van, hogy csak meg kell legyen a 20..


----------



## georgedragon (2011 Március 2)

Remélem Kanadában jobb idő van mint itt..


----------



## georgedragon (2011 Március 2)

Pesten most borús idő van..


----------



## georgedragon (2011 Március 2)

Tegnap még esett is.. már a hó.


----------



## georgedragon (2011 Március 2)

...igaz most a dollár árfolyam is esett


----------



## georgedragon (2011 Március 2)

Most az elveszett jelképeket olvasom - tetszik.


----------



## georgedragon (2011 Március 2)

Előtte a Harry Pottert olvastam, nem is gondoltam ilyen jó


----------



## georgedragon (2011 Március 2)

A halál ereklyéit megnéztük moziba... de az még csak a könyv fele.. ezért olvastam el.


----------



## georgedragon (2011 Március 2)

már csak pár hozzászólás... és megvan..


----------



## georgedragon (2011 Március 2)

ez már a 15. hozzászólásom, nehezen megy így is.. mint a gazdasági növekedés itthon.. :-//


----------



## georgedragon (2011 Március 2)

már kicsit kezdem unni... most mit írjak ???


----------



## georgedragon (2011 Március 2)

Timo Glocknak műtétje volt.. de jól van..


----------



## georgedragon (2011 Március 2)

ez már a 18. hozzászólás, aminek semmi értelme..


----------



## georgedragon (2011 Március 2)

19. már izzítok... dübörögnek a lóerők


----------



## georgedragon (2011 Március 2)

ez meg már a 20. hozzászólásom.. már alig vártam


----------



## georgedragon (2011 Március 2)

legyen egy ráadás, nehogy megint vissza kelljen jönnöm.. ide a semmiről írni


----------



## lutra (2011 Március 2)

Sziasztok!
Szívesen hozzászólnék bármihez, de most még azt sem tudom mit hol találok.


----------



## zsoltizenesz (2011 Március 2)

:444:


melitta írta:


> aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


----------



## zsoltizenesz (2011 Március 2)

remelem meg van a 20


----------



## lutra (2011 Március 2)

Tulajdonképpen pár napja, magyar népdalok után kutattam, azt hiszem azért regisztráltam.


----------



## lutra (2011 Március 2)

Szia


----------



## lutra (2011 Március 2)

Lehet, hogy nem is kell magammal beszélgetnem? El ne fuss Zsoltizenész!


----------



## lutra (2011 Március 2)

Nincs meg a 20


----------



## lutra (2011 Március 2)

Na, szóval, regisztráltam pár napja és már nem is tudom mi hiányzott olyan nagyon...áhh ez a rövidtávú memória...


----------



## lutra (2011 Március 2)

Most látom, hogy jártam én már itt egyszer, bizti akkor sem volt meg a 20.


----------



## lutra (2011 Március 2)

na majd gyüvök hónap is.


----------



## Tisz (2011 Március 2)

A jó dalok vagy a jó történetek egyetlen pillanatból születnek.
~Molnár Tamás~


----------



## Tisz (2011 Március 2)

Az őszinteség az egyetlen, ami ebben a kegyetlen világban jó irányt mutat.
~Matyi Dezső~


----------



## Tisz (2011 Március 2)

Aki azt állítja, hogy reggelente tök laza, szemernyit sem ideges, és egyáltalán nem tanúsít kötözködő magaviseletet szeretteivel szemben, az szemenszedett hazug. Szerintem.
~Vavyan Fable~


----------



## Tisz (2011 Március 2)

A mesék végső soron olyan történetek, amelyek arról szólnak, hogy az ember élete során bármikor több lehet annál, mint amit az adott pillanatban éppen él.
~Boldizsár Ildikó~


----------



## Tisz (2011 Március 2)

Azon tűnődöm, hogy milyen rengeteg időt töltünk el azzal, hogy apró dolgok miatt aggódunk.


----------



## Tisz (2011 Március 2)

Az élet örömei a hétköznapokban rejlenek, s apróságokból tevődnek össze. Aki magán hordja a világot, s mint Atlasz, emeli minduntalan a Földet, képtelen ezt észrevenni.
~Jancsó Miklós~


----------



## -ts- (2011 Március 2)

Sziasztok (~.^)


----------



## Tisz (2011 Március 2)

A szemlélődés előnye, hogy nem kellenek hozzá szavak. A tárgyak és a táj csöndje beléd áramlik, anélkül, hogy bármire is kényszerítene.


----------



## Tisz (2011 Március 2)

Éljen meg az állat és a növény. Vegetáljon. Létezzen. Az embernek ez kevés. Nem csak lenni kell, élni is.


----------



## Tisz (2011 Március 2)

Nyáron a nap hosszú, és mélyen az éjszakába nyúlik, de télen nem. Télen a nap rövid, mint egy futó szellő, kevés a fény, napközben is elszürkül és kialszik.


----------



## -ts- (2011 Március 2)

> Nem akartam,hogy úgy fessen mintha csak a letöltések miatt regiztem volna de vannak olyan kedvenceim amiket sehol máshol nem lelek csk itt.


 Vicces ilyeneket találni.


----------



## Tisz (2011 Március 2)

Éljen meg az állat és a növény. Vegetáljon. Létezzen. Az embernek ez kevés. Nem csak lenni kell, élni is.


----------



## Tisz (2011 Március 2)

Éppolyan könnyű nem észrevenni azt, ami nagy és nyilvánvaló, mint ami kicsi és jelentéktelen, és hogy az észre nem vett nagy dolgok gyakran okoznak problémát.


----------



## Tisz (2011 Március 2)

Semmittevés után édes a pihenés.


----------



## Tisz (2011 Március 2)

Aki elhiszi, hogy tönkrement, az tönkre is megy. Aki elhatározta, hogy nem tud más lenni, azt elpusztítják a szürke hétköznapok.


----------



## Tisz (2011 Március 2)

Miért van az, hogy azt látjuk, amit hinni akarunk, és nem hisszük, amit látunk?


----------



## Tisz (2011 Március 2)

Minden nap elveszett, amelyben legalább egyszer nem táncoltál. És minden gondolat hamis, amelyen legalább egyszer nem nevettél.


----------



## Tisz (2011 Március 2)

A térerő olyan, ahogy a mesék kezdődnek: egyszer volt, hol nem volt.


----------



## imi_klaszax (2011 Március 2)

Szép, jó napot mindenkinek! 

Új vagyok még ezen az oldalon...elég nehezen találtam meg a hozzászlási lehetőséget...nem tudtam, melyik gombra klikkeljek, hogy be tudjam írni a mondanivalómat de azt hiszem most már megtaláltam...


----------



## imi_klaszax (2011 Március 2)

Szép, jó napot mindenkinek! 

Új vagyok még ezen az oldalon...elég nehezen találtam meg a hozzászólási lehetőséget...nem tudtam, melyik gombra klikkeljek, hogy be tudjam írni a mondanivalómat (csak sejtettem, hogy melyik az) de azt hiszem most már megtaláltam...


----------



## imi_klaszax (2011 Március 2)

Most már meg van a SZÓLJ HOZZÁ gomb...zavarba hozott a BEIDÉZ meg a mellette lévő gombok


----------



## robben68 (2011 Március 2)

Jó reggelt
Akkor jó elhagyni az alvást, amikor a legjobban esik.


----------



## lillavilla (2011 Március 2)

Májas hurka! de finom!még nem tudom megnézni a doksit, de ha összegyűlik 20 hsz, megnézem. köszi


----------



## lillavilla (2011 Március 2)

Szia! hogyan töltöd le a hiányzó könyveket?


----------



## Orsee92 (2011 Március 2)

*3 ember bemegy egy motelba. A recepciós mondja, hogy 30 dollár egy szoba, így mindegyik fizetett 10 dollárt és elment a szobába. Kicsit később a recepciós rájött, hogy a szoba csak 25 dollár, ezért elküldte a hordárt a 3 férfihoz az 5 dollárral. Útközben a hordár nem tudta kitalálni, hogyan ossza el egyenlően az 5 dollárt a 3 férfi közt, így mindegyiknek adott egyet, kettőt pedig megtartott magának. Eszerint a három férfi 9 dollárt fizetett, ami 27-et tesz ki. Ha ehhez hozzáadjuk a hordár által megtartott 2-t, az összesen 29 dollár. Hol van az egy dollár? *


----------



## Orsee92 (2011 Március 2)

*3 ember bemegy egy motelba. A recepciós mondja, hogy 30 dollár egy szoba, így mindegyik fizetett 10 dollárt és elment a szobába. Kicsit később a recepciós rájött, hogy a szoba csak 25 dollár, ezért elküldte a hordárt a 3 férfihoz az 5 dollárral. Útközben a hordár nem tudta kitalálni, hogyan ossza el egyenlően az 5 dollárt a 3 férfi közt, így mindegyiknek adott egyet, kettőt pedig megtartott magának. Eszerint a három férfi 9 dollárt fizetett, ami 27-et tesz ki. Ha ehhez hozzáadjuk a hordár által megtartott 2-t, az összesen 29 dollár. Hol van az egy dollár? *


----------



## lillavilla (2011 Március 2)




----------



## lillavilla (2011 Március 2)

A legfinomabb vacsi


----------



## lillavilla (2011 Március 2)

)))


----------



## lillavilla (2011 Március 2)

De, igaza van Bocsi, de hsz.-t kell gyűjtenem...


----------



## lillavilla (2011 Március 2)

Továbbra is.)


----------



## lillavilla (2011 Március 2)

Miért kell 20???


----------



## Orsee92 (2011 Március 2)

*"A legrosszabb érzés nem a magány, hanem az, hogy akit te sosem tudnál elfelejteni, megfeledkezik rólad."*


----------



## lillavilla (2011 Március 2)

Tök jóó!


----------



## lillavilla (2011 Március 2)

Na, és mennyire szemtelen az a fiatalság?


----------



## lillavilla (2011 Március 2)

Tök jó, én is a 20-ért írogatok mindenfélét. Kicsit még gáznak is érzem a sok hülyeséget, amit leírok..


----------



## Orsee92 (2011 Március 2)

Találkozik a kismalac a bátor nyuszikával.
- Szia, bátor nyuszika! Te tényleg nem félsz a rókától?
- Tényleg.
- Veled tarthatok? Hallottam, hogy pont erre vadászik, és nagyon félek.
- Gyere.
- Te bátor nyuszi, már érzem, hogy itt a róka a közelben. Biztos nem félsz?
- Biztos.
- Már látom is, ott vicsorog. Hogyhogy téged nem esz meg?
- Néhanapján viszek neki egy malacot.


----------



## lillavilla (2011 Március 2)

De lehet persze számokat is..azzal is telik..


----------



## lillavilla (2011 Március 2)




----------



## lillavilla (2011 Március 2)

Nem baj.


----------



## lillavilla (2011 Március 2)

Soha nem lesz már 20??


----------



## falken (2011 Március 2)

*Hello!*

Hello mindenki! Nemrég találtam rá az oldalra, nagyon sok hasznos dolog van itt és köszi a topicot!!!


----------



## falken (2011 Március 2)

Nem akarom hogy úgy tűnjön hogy csak a letöltés miatt regiztem, de rengeeteg oylan doog van amit csak itt találhatok meg.


----------



## falken (2011 Március 2)

Szóval mégegyszer köszönöm a kedves moderátornak, ésa feltöltőknek a munkáját


----------



## Banjole (2011 Március 2)

Köszönjük ezt a lehetőséget


----------



## Orsee92 (2011 Március 2)

- Ki az abszolút magas?
- Akinek ha a hátán végigfut a hideg, kétszer is megáll közben pihenni.


----------



## Banjole (2011 Március 2)

Tényleg így van, hogy sok kép csak itt található meg


----------



## falken (2011 Március 2)

Leginkább a zenei alapok és a zeneszámok keltették fel az érdeklődésemet


----------



## falken (2011 Március 2)

De még sok más hasznos dolgot is találtam mellettük


----------



## falken (2011 Március 2)

És ami fontosabb még a közösség is nagyon baráti, ahogy olvasgattam,


----------



## falken (2011 Március 2)

Az emberek pedig nagyon segítőkészek


----------



## falken (2011 Március 2)

Igaz nem titkolt célem, hogy elérjem most a 20 hsz-t,


----------



## Banjole (2011 Március 2)

sziasztok! nehéz ügy ez a 20 hozzászólás


----------



## falken (2011 Március 2)

de attól függetlenül igaz amit írtam


----------



## falken (2011 Március 2)

DE már megvan a 10xD


----------



## falken (2011 Március 2)

De látom nem vagyok egyedül a gyűjtögetéssel


----------



## falken (2011 Március 2)

Alakul 12 egy tucat


----------



## falken (2011 Március 2)

Egyedül maradtam?


----------



## falken (2011 Március 2)

Nem gond, küzdök


----------



## falken (2011 Március 2)

Megindut a visszaszámlálás!!! 5


----------



## falken (2011 Március 2)

MÁR csak 4!!!xD


----------



## falken (2011 Március 2)

3!! Igaz írhatnék vmi viccet, történetet, de most egy sem jut eszembe:=(


----------



## falken (2011 Március 2)

Jééé már csak 2!


----------



## falken (2011 Március 2)

Most kicsit elmebajosnak tűnhetek a hszek alapján, de higgyétek el épelméjű vagyok)


----------



## falken (2011 Március 2)

Tényleg köszönöm ezt a topicot, nagyon hálás vagyok!!!!!


----------



## falken (2011 Március 2)

Egyszóval köszi!!!


----------



## atty1979 (2011 Március 2)

Hálás köszönet!


----------



## atty1979 (2011 Március 2)

Nekem is megvan a visszaszámlálás 17ről
))


----------



## atty1979 (2011 Március 2)

16


----------



## atty1979 (2011 Március 2)

15


----------



## atty1979 (2011 Március 2)

már csak 14!!


----------



## atty1979 (2011 Március 2)

fogy már 13 kell még


----------



## atty1979 (2011 Március 2)

12?


----------



## atty1979 (2011 Március 2)

11


----------



## atty1979 (2011 Március 2)

és a fele már meg is van!!!


----------



## atty1979 (2011 Március 2)

haladok


----------



## atty1979 (2011 Március 2)

még még még


----------



## atty1979 (2011 Március 2)

csak a gonoszok vannak hátra


----------



## atty1979 (2011 Március 2)

legalább 20 kell? hogy ez miért jó??


----------



## atty1979 (2011 Március 2)

és már csak 5


----------



## atty1979 (2011 Március 2)

4


----------



## atty1979 (2011 Március 2)

3


----------



## dobrokane (2011 Március 2)

sziasztok


----------



## atty1979 (2011 Március 2)

2


----------



## dobrokane (2011 Március 2)

19


----------



## atty1979 (2011 Március 2)

1


----------



## atty1979 (2011 Március 2)

véééége


----------



## dobrokane (2011 Március 2)

18


----------



## dobrokane (2011 Március 2)

17


----------



## dobrokane (2011 Március 2)

16


----------



## dobrokane (2011 Március 2)

15


----------



## dobrokane (2011 Március 2)

14


----------



## dobrokane (2011 Március 2)

13


----------



## dobrokane (2011 Március 2)

12


----------



## dobrokane (2011 Március 2)

11


----------



## dobrokane (2011 Március 2)

10


----------



## dobrokane (2011 Március 2)

9


----------



## dobrokane (2011 Március 2)

8


----------



## dobrokane (2011 Március 2)

7


----------



## dobrokane (2011 Március 2)

6


----------



## dobrokane (2011 Március 2)

5


----------



## dobrokane (2011 Március 2)

4


----------



## dobrokane (2011 Március 2)

3


----------



## dobrokane (2011 Március 2)

2


----------



## dobrokane (2011 Március 2)

1


----------



## dobrokane (2011 Március 2)

Kééééész


----------



## rrencsi (2011 Március 2)

szép jó napot mindenkinek


----------



## rrencsi (2011 Március 2)

3


----------



## rrencsi (2011 Március 2)

2


----------



## rrencsi (2011 Március 2)

1


----------



## rrencsi (2011 Március 2)

nah megvan a 20, remélem most már tag lehetek


----------



## p169 (2011 Március 2)

1


melitta írta:


> aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


----------



## p169 (2011 Március 2)

2


----------



## p169 (2011 Március 2)

3


----------



## Bejja21 (2011 Március 2)

*birkagulyás*

Én is szeretek főzni, szüleim vidékiek és nagyon szeretem a magyaros ételeket. A birka hússal még nem próbálkoztam, de olvastam a receptet és biztos kipróbálom.


----------



## p169 (2011 Március 2)

hozzászólás 4


----------



## p169 (2011 Március 2)

hozzászólás 5


----------



## Bejja21 (2011 Március 2)

*fincsi*

Ez nekem is tetszik, biztos ki fogom próbálni hétvégén.


----------



## Bejja21 (2011 Március 2)

*főzés*

Én is szeretek főzni, de sajnos nem sok időm van rá. Főleg hétvégén alkotok.


----------



## p169 (2011 Március 2)

hozzászólás 6


----------



## p169 (2011 Március 2)

hozzászólás 7


----------



## Bejja21 (2011 Március 2)

*velő*

Én a legjobban a rántott velőt szeretem. Bizarr egy étel a velő, de nagyon finom.


----------



## p169 (2011 Március 2)

hozzászólás 8


----------



## p169 (2011 Március 2)

hozzászólás 9


----------



## p169 (2011 Március 2)

hozzászólás 10


----------



## p169 (2011 Március 2)

hozzászólás 11


----------



## p169 (2011 Március 2)

hozzászólás 12


----------



## p169 (2011 Március 2)

hozzászólás 13


----------



## p169 (2011 Március 2)

hozzászólás 14


----------



## p169 (2011 Március 2)

hozzászólás 15


----------



## p169 (2011 Március 2)

hozzászólás 16


----------



## p169 (2011 Március 2)

hozzászólás 17


----------



## p169 (2011 Március 2)

hozzászólás 18


----------



## p169 (2011 Március 2)

hozzászólás 19


----------



## p169 (2011 Március 2)

hozzászólás 20


----------



## Bejja21 (2011 Március 2)

meg van a 20 hozzászólásom, és mégsem tudok letölteni valamit. Nem értem. A kétnapos regisztrációm is meg van.


----------



## szeszti80 (2011 Március 2)

Köszönöm


----------



## szeszti80 (2011 Március 2)

Jó ötlet!


----------



## szeszti80 (2011 Március 2)

Hozzászólás1


----------



## szeszti80 (2011 Március 2)

Hozzászólás2


----------



## szeszti80 (2011 Március 2)

Hozzászólás3


----------



## szeszti80 (2011 Március 2)

Hozzászólás4


----------



## szeszti80 (2011 Március 2)

Hozzászólás5


----------



## szeszti80 (2011 Március 2)

Hozzászólás6


----------



## szeszti80 (2011 Március 2)

Hozzászólás7


----------



## szeszti80 (2011 Március 2)

Hozzászólás8


----------



## hangler (2011 Március 2)

Nekem is szükségem lenne a 20 hozzászólásra!


----------



## hangler (2011 Március 2)




----------



## hangler (2011 Március 2)

abcd


----------



## hangler (2011 Március 2)

zene!!!!!


----------



## zsuno (2011 Március 2)

üdv mindenkinek


----------



## hangler (2011 Március 2)

most nem tudok mihez hozzászólni!


----------



## hangler (2011 Március 2)

qwertzui


----------



## nyuszilányka (2011 Március 2)

élnék a lehetőséggel!


----------



## hangler (2011 Március 2)

asdfgh


----------



## hangler (2011 Március 2)

még vagy 13 hozzászólás


----------



## hangler (2011 Március 2)

aaaaaaaaa


----------



## hangler (2011 Március 2)

bbbbbbbb


----------



## hangler (2011 Március 2)

ccccccccc


----------



## hangler (2011 Március 2)

dddddddd


----------



## hangler (2011 Március 2)

eeeeeeeeee


----------



## hangler (2011 Március 2)

fffffffff


----------



## hangler (2011 Március 2)

gggggggg


----------



## hangler (2011 Március 2)

hhhhhhhhh


----------



## hangler (2011 Március 2)

iiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## hangler (2011 Március 2)

jjjjjjjjjjjjj


----------



## hangler (2011 Március 2)

kkkkkkkkkk


----------



## hangler (2011 Március 2)

llllllllllll


----------



## hangler (2011 Március 2)

mmmmmm


----------



## simoneva (2011 Március 2)

*üdv*

Üdv Mindeninel 
Na végre sikerült belépnem én egy új olvasótók és a közösség tagja szertnék lenni


----------



## toni8 (2011 Március 2)

\\m/


Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


----------



## toni8 (2011 Március 2)

Üdv mindenkinek!!!


----------



## andidem (2011 Március 2)

Udv mindenkinek. Uj vagyok a forumon es szeretnem megkerdezni hogy le lehet e tolteni ezeket a Mano oktato jatekokatvalahonnan?


----------



## toni8 (2011 Március 2)

Jóóó kis oldal ez.


----------



## toni8 (2011 Március 2)

oké.


----------



## toni8 (2011 Március 2)

Mi az, hogy oké?


----------



## toni8 (2011 Március 2)

Csak úgy.


----------



## toni8 (2011 Március 2)

Rendben.


----------



## toni8 (2011 Március 2)

?


----------



## toni8 (2011 Március 2)

Hmmm...


----------



## toni8 (2011 Március 2)

Egész...


----------



## toni8 (2011 Március 2)

Jól...


----------



## toni8 (2011 Március 2)

Megy...


----------



## toni8 (2011 Március 2)

20 min.


----------



## toni8 (2011 Március 2)

14


----------



## toni8 (2011 Március 2)

15


----------



## toni8 (2011 Március 2)

16


----------



## toni8 (2011 Március 2)

17


----------



## toni8 (2011 Március 2)

18


----------



## toni8 (2011 Március 2)

19


----------



## toni8 (2011 Március 2)

20


----------



## toni8 (2011 Március 2)

21


----------



## andidem (2011 Március 2)

En a Kipp Kopp sorozatot tudnam ajanlani kissebb gyermekeknek.


----------



## Titi12 (2011 Március 2)

Szerintem 20 hozzászólás után már látni fogod! Sikerült?


----------



## Titi12 (2011 Március 2)

Bizony nehezen jön össze.


----------



## Titi12 (2011 Március 2)

Kislányomnak (3 éves) B.E. Anna, Peti a nyerő.


----------



## Titi12 (2011 Március 2)

Kislányom nagyon örülne neki! Na, majd ha meglesz a 20 hozzászólás.


----------



## Rikoo (2011 Március 2)

Üdvözlet Kárpátaljáról


----------



## oli60 (2011 Március 2)

*hozzászólások*



Titi12 írta:


> Bizony nehezen jön össze.


A szójátékokkal meggyorsítható


----------



## zserb (2011 Március 2)

**

Szia!
Köszönöm szépen, ez igazán nagy segítség! Még kezdő vagyok!


----------



## zserb (2011 Március 2)

majd belejövök


----------



## zserb (2011 Március 2)

szeretem az új dolgokat


----------



## zserb (2011 Március 2)

1


----------



## zserb (2011 Március 2)

11


----------



## zserb (2011 Március 2)

111


----------



## zserb (2011 Március 2)

1111


----------



## zserb (2011 Március 2)

11111


----------



## zserb (2011 Március 2)

111111


----------



## zserb (2011 Március 2)

87


----------



## zserb (2011 Március 2)

8787


----------



## Lina Jóska (2011 Március 2)

*köszi szépen*




Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


----------



## zserb (2011 Március 2)

8778


----------



## zserb (2011 Március 2)

878787


----------



## zserb (2011 Március 2)

7878


----------



## zserb (2011 Március 2)

88


----------



## zserb (2011 Március 2)

888


----------



## zserb (2011 Március 2)

8888


----------



## zserb (2011 Március 2)

88888


----------



## zserb (2011 Március 2)

888888


----------



## zserb (2011 Március 2)

ok!


----------



## zserb (2011 Március 2)

Még 1X nagyon köszönöm!


----------



## tbooggee (2011 Március 2)

:444:


----------



## tbooggee (2011 Március 2)

1


----------



## tbooggee (2011 Március 2)

2


----------



## tbooggee (2011 Március 2)

3


----------



## hankoczim (2011 Március 2)

*Köszönöm a gyors lehetőséget*



Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


 
Nem régen csatlakoztam a Kanadai Magyarok Közösségéhez. Még csak most kezdtem el keresgélni a hozzászólások között. Tetszik ez az oldal . Köszönöm a csatlakozási lehetőséget.


----------



## tbooggee (2011 Március 2)

4


----------



## tbooggee (2011 Március 2)

5


----------



## tbooggee (2011 Március 2)

6


----------



## tbooggee (2011 Március 2)

7


----------



## tbooggee (2011 Március 2)

8


----------



## hankoczim (2011 Március 2)

A teljes taggá válásomhoz ezen az üzeneten kívül még 18-ra van szükségem.
Kissé nehezemre esik még ilyen sokszor jelezni a jelenlétemet.


----------



## hankoczim (2011 Március 2)

Mennem kell dolgozni, úgyhogy gyorsan elbúcsúzom.
Sziasztok


----------



## tbooggee (2011 Március 2)

9


----------



## tbooggee (2011 Március 2)

10


----------



## tbooggee (2011 Március 2)

11


----------



## tbooggee (2011 Március 2)

12


----------



## tbooggee (2011 Március 2)

13


----------



## tbooggee (2011 Március 2)

14


----------



## tbooggee (2011 Március 2)

15


----------



## tbooggee (2011 Március 2)




----------



## tbooggee (2011 Március 2)

16


----------



## tbooggee (2011 Március 2)

17


----------



## tbooggee (2011 Március 2)

18


----------



## tbooggee (2011 Március 2)

19


----------



## tbooggee (2011 Március 2)

20


----------



## tbooggee (2011 Március 2)




----------



## csiribiri86 (2011 Március 2)

Nagyon szeretnék gyorsan 20 hozzászólást szerezni, de nem igazán tudom hogyan, köszöntök mindenkit szeretettel ezen az oldalon.

Hajnalka


----------



## JaBa (2011 Március 2)

Első köszönöm


----------



## JaBa (2011 Március 2)

Honnan szedjek össze 20 hozzászólást?

3?


----------



## JaBa (2011 Március 2)

Honnan szedjek össze 20 hozzászólást?

4?


----------



## JaBa (2011 Március 2)

Honnan szedjek össze 20 hozzászólást?

5?


----------



## JaBa (2011 Március 2)

Honnan szedjek össze 20 hozzászólást?

6? 

20mp-s szabály rulz


----------



## JaBa (2011 Március 2)

Honnan szedjek össze 20 hozzászólást?

7?


----------



## JaBa (2011 Március 2)

Honnan szedjek össze 20 hozzászólást?

8? 

unom...


----------



## JaBa (2011 Március 2)

Honnan szedjek össze 20 hozzászólást?

9? 

Ezt valaki számolja is?


----------



## JaBa (2011 Március 2)

Honnan szedjek össze 20 hozzászólást?

3? 

Ha elolvasod, vendégem vagy egy sörre...


----------



## JaBa (2011 Március 2)

Honnan szedjek össze 20 hozzászólást?

11?


----------



## JaBa (2011 Március 2)

Honnan szedjek össze 20 hozzászólást?

12? 

Az előbb elszámoltam


----------



## JaBa (2011 Március 2)

Honnan szedjek össze 20 hozzászólást?

13?


----------



## JaBa (2011 Március 2)

Honnan szedjek össze 20 hozzászólást?

14?


----------



## JaBa (2011 Március 2)

Honnan szedjek össze 20 hozzászólást?

15?


----------



## JaBa (2011 Március 2)

Honnan szedjek össze 20 hozzászólást?

16?


----------



## JaBa (2011 Március 2)

Honnan szedjek össze 20 hozzászólást?

17?


----------



## JaBa (2011 Március 2)

Honnan szedjek össze 20 hozzászólást?

18?


----------



## JaBa (2011 Március 2)

Honnan szedjek össze 20 hozzászólást?

19?


----------



## JaBa (2011 Március 2)

*20*


----------



## JaBa (2011 Március 2)

21?


----------



## ancsa0221 (2011 Március 2)

*Üdv.*

Hajrá! Szeretettel üdvözöllek: Ancsa


----------



## hankoczim (2011 Március 2)

Szia!
Elhatároztam, hogy még ma teljesítem a teljes tagsághoz való üzenetszám felét.
Ez ma már a 6. üzenetem.


----------



## hankoczim (2011 Március 2)

A 7. üzenetem pedig ez.


----------



## hankoczim (2011 Március 2)

Ez pedig a semmitmondás 8. része


----------



## hankoczim (2011 Március 2)

9.


----------



## hankoczim (2011 Március 2)

Ez ma a 10. jelentkezésem.


----------



## hankoczim (2011 Március 2)

Elnézést a sok butaságért.


----------



## hankoczim (2011 Március 2)

Köszönöm a beköszönési lehetőséget.


----------



## hankoczim (2011 Március 2)

13 - szerencsés vagy szerencsétlen szám. Minden esetre, nő a hozzászólásaim száma.


----------



## hankoczim (2011 Március 2)

Értelme nincs, de ez a szabály.


----------



## hankoczim (2011 Március 2)

Egyelőre csak a hozzászólások számlálóját növelem.


----------



## hankoczim (2011 Március 2)

Sokan élnek ezzel a jelenléti ív adta lehetőséggel?


----------



## hankoczim (2011 Március 2)

Lassan meglesz az "egysorosaim" eredménye.


----------



## hankoczim (2011 Március 2)

Még 3 üzenet és teljes taggá válhatok.


----------



## hankoczim (2011 Március 2)

Még 2 üzenet és elérem a célomat.


----------



## hankoczim (2011 Március 2)

Utolsó üzenet.
Köszönöm ezt a gyors lehetőséget.
Szia


----------



## John Clark (2011 Március 2)

1


----------



## John Clark (2011 Március 2)

2


----------



## John Clark (2011 Március 2)

3


----------



## John Clark (2011 Március 2)

4


----------



## John Clark (2011 Március 2)

5


----------



## John Clark (2011 Március 2)

6


----------



## John Clark (2011 Március 2)

7


----------



## John Clark (2011 Március 2)

8


----------



## John Clark (2011 Március 2)

9


----------



## John Clark (2011 Március 2)

10


----------



## John Clark (2011 Március 2)

11


----------



## John Clark (2011 Március 2)

12


----------



## John Clark (2011 Március 2)

13


----------



## John Clark (2011 Március 2)

14


----------



## John Clark (2011 Március 2)

15


----------



## John Clark (2011 Március 2)

16


----------



## John Clark (2011 Március 2)

17


----------



## John Clark (2011 Március 2)

18


----------



## John Clark (2011 Március 2)

19


----------



## John Clark (2011 Március 2)

köszönöm


----------



## simoneva (2011 Március 2)

Szia!
Mi a neve ennek a programnak?


----------



## squadra01 (2011 Március 2)

Üdvözlet.


----------



## squadra01 (2011 Március 2)

de hosszú ez.


----------



## squadra01 (2011 Március 2)

Miért van erre szükség vajon?


----------



## squadra01 (2011 Március 2)

Van itt még valaki?


----------



## squadra01 (2011 Március 2)

Azt hiszem sose írogattam még magamnak.


----------



## squadra01 (2011 Március 2)

Beszélni ok. De írni? Minek!?


----------



## squadra01 (2011 Március 2)

kifogytam 7


----------



## squadra01 (2011 Március 2)

8


----------



## squadra01 (2011 Március 2)

Mindjárt itt a fele.


----------



## squadra01 (2011 Március 2)

Ez a fele.


----------



## squadra01 (2011 Március 2)

Egész jól megy. Már nem is izgulok.


----------



## squadra01 (2011 Március 2)

Végül is frankó kis fórum ez.


----------



## squadra01 (2011 Március 2)

Talán kicsit kihalt.


----------



## squadra01 (2011 Március 2)

14


----------



## squadra01 (2011 Március 2)

Ez meg a 3/4. Alakul


----------



## squadra01 (2011 Március 2)

16


----------



## squadra01 (2011 Március 2)

17


----------



## squadra01 (2011 Március 2)

Nagykorú lettem


----------



## squadra01 (2011 Március 2)

Már csak egy a híja.


----------



## squadra01 (2011 Március 2)

További kellemes időtöltést mindenkinek.


----------



## simoneva (2011 Március 2)

Nagyon helyesek a gyerekek


----------



## Monika76 (2011 Március 2)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


köszi


----------



## Monika76 (2011 Március 2)

Szeretnék már a 20-nál tartani


----------



## cili35 (2011 Március 2)

*sziasztok*

nekem szügségem lenne egy dal zenéjére,mivel ének tanár vagyok


Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


----------



## Monika76 (2011 Március 2)

20


----------



## Monika76 (2011 Március 2)

2054321868


----------



## Monika76 (2011 Március 2)

7619040220080715


----------



## cili35 (2011 Március 2)

*heló*



cili35 írta:


> nekem szügségem lenne egy dal zenéjére,mivel ének tanár vagyok


 ez a dal a ki szivét osztja szét


----------



## Monika76 (2011 Március 2)

még 7 hiányzik


----------



## cili35 (2011 Március 2)

*3*

kiss


----------



## cili35 (2011 Március 2)

*4*


----------



## Monika76 (2011 Március 2)

szeretném, ha már tavasz lenne


----------



## cili35 (2011 Március 2)

*5*

:!:


----------



## cili35 (2011 Március 2)

*6*


----------



## cili35 (2011 Március 2)

*7*


----------



## cili35 (2011 Március 2)

*8*


----------



## cili35 (2011 Március 2)

*9*

:..::..:


----------



## cili35 (2011 Március 2)

Én is


----------



## vandemsch (2011 Március 2)

Sziasztok


----------



## cili35 (2011 Március 2)

Nálunk még hó van és minusz 4-6 celsius


----------



## cili35 (2011 Március 2)

szia


----------



## vandemsch (2011 Március 2)

Sziasztok 2


----------



## cili35 (2011 Március 2)

nagyon kell a 20 hozzászólás


----------



## vandemsch (2011 Március 2)

Én meg csak apumnak akarok leszedni magyar nótákat... Nem valami ratyi gépi mulatóst, hanem igazi régi magyar nótát Bessenyeivel meg a többiekkel


----------



## Monika76 (2011 Március 2)

irígykedem azokra, akiknek van türelmük hímezni


----------



## cili35 (2011 Március 2)

van egy dal itt az oldalon amire szükségem van


----------



## vandemsch (2011 Március 2)

Ezért kell a 20 hsz


----------



## cili35 (2011 Március 2)

*,*

Nekem az iskolába kell


----------



## cili35 (2011 Március 2)

Hajrá


----------



## cili35 (2011 Március 2)

17. is megvan


----------



## vandemsch (2011 Március 2)

neked mi kell?


----------



## vandemsch (2011 Március 2)

ok értem


----------



## cili35 (2011 Március 2)

Mindjárt kész ....


----------



## cili35 (2011 Március 2)

la la laa


----------



## vandemsch (2011 Március 2)

na mondjuk ez legyen az 5.


----------



## vandemsch (2011 Március 2)

ez pedig a 6.


----------



## cili35 (2011 Március 2)

ki szívét osztja szét karaoke


----------



## vandemsch (2011 Március 2)

Ez lesz most a 7. üzenet, mert az előzőre azt írta ilyen volt már


----------



## vandemsch (2011 Március 2)

Most írom meg a 8. üzenetemet, tehát már csak 12 kell


----------



## vandemsch (2011 Március 2)

Most írtam meg a 9. üzenetet, így már csak 11 kell ezen kívül


----------



## cili35 (2011 Március 2)

Megvan a 20, de nem engedi a letöltést


----------



## vandemsch (2011 Március 2)

10!!!!! Most tartok pont a felénéééél jeeee


----------



## vandemsch (2011 Március 2)

na most nem tudom mennyi üzit írtam eddig, de mondjuk legyen 9


----------



## vandemsch (2011 Március 2)

Cili... Még 2 napnak el kell telnie


----------



## vandemsch (2011 Március 2)

Szóval ha ma regisztráltál ebből is csak pénteken lesz valami


----------



## vandemsch (2011 Március 2)

Remélem nem holnapra kell a suliba


----------



## vandemsch (2011 Március 2)

mert ha igen, akkor ajánlom hogy a youtube-ról vedd fel


----------



## vandemsch (2011 Március 2)

elromlott a számláló vagy miért van még mindig csak 17 üzim?


----------



## Monika76 (2011 Március 2)

köszönöm, hogy most már én is tag lehetek!!!!!


----------



## vandemsch (2011 Március 2)

Már csak 2 üzenetet kell megírjak ebbe a fórumba és várnom 2 napot


----------



## vandemsch (2011 Március 2)

Na... ez lesz a 20. de írok még egy extrát hozzá


----------



## vandemsch (2011 Március 2)

és itt egy ráadás


----------



## cili35 (2011 Március 2)

*20*

20 hozzászólásra van szükségem


----------



## cili35 (2011 Március 2)

neked sikerül a letöltés?


----------



## hipophisis (2011 Március 2)

*Brown_Dan_-_Az_elveszett_jelkep*

Sziasztok!
Én még új vagyok itt, most próbálkozok feltöltéssel először. Remélem sikerült 
Rákerestem, de úgy láttam ez még nincs fent.
Üdv


----------



## hipophisis (2011 Március 2)

*ittvagyok*

A szeretet a végső valóság. Az egyetlen. A minden. A szeretet érzése Isten megtapasztalása.
Neale.D.W


----------



## hipophisis (2011 Március 2)

A Nap nem más, mint hevesen lángoló üzemanyag (...). És amikor ez a mi csillagunk, ez a különben egészen átlagosnak nevezhető csillag kifogy az üzemanyagból, akkor örök sötétségbe borul a Naprendszer.

Dave Eggers


----------



## hipophisis (2011 Március 2)

*Bécsi kuglóf 1.*

Hozzávalók: 3 dkg élesztő, 2,5 dl tej, 20 tojássárgája, 40 dkg olvasztott vaj, 10 dkg cukor, 50 dkg liszt, só, 10 dkg édes-, 1 dkg keserűmandula, citromhéj, szerecsendió. 
Az élesztőt langyos tejben feloldjuk. A tojássárgákat, az olvasztott vajat és a cukrot habosra verve hozzáadjuk. Ezután beletesszük a lisztet, 1.5 dkg sót, és az egészet addig dagasztjuk, míg a kezünkről el nem válik. Majd beletesszük a mandulát, citromhéjat és egy kevés reszelt szerecsendiót. A tésztát zsírral kikent és zsemlemorzsával meghintett kuglófformába tesszük, de csak háromnegyed részéig töltjük meg, különben a kelésnél a tészta kifutna. Ha megkelt, nem túl erős tűznél, 3/4 óráig sütjük, utána szitára borítjuk, és porcukorral meghintjük.


----------



## hipophisis (2011 Március 2)

*Cukkínis lángos*


Hozzávalók 4 személy részére: 1/2 kg cukkíni, 1/2 kg liszt, 5 dkg élesztő, só, cukor
Az élesztőt langyos vízben megfuttatjuk a liszttel és egy csipet cukorral. A megtisztított cukkínit feldaraboljuk és passzírozzuk, majd a liszttel, sóval összekeverve nem túl lágy tésztát dagasztunk. A tésztát megkelesztjük, majd meglisztezett deszkán kinyújtjuk. Darabokra vágjuk, és pihentetjük, míg duplájára nő. Zsírban vagy sütőben, lassú tűzön világosra sütjük.


----------



## hipophisis (2011 Március 2)

*Hetes lángos*


Hozzávalók kb. 30db-hoz: 1 kg liszt, 5 dkg élesztő, kb. 1,5 dl tej, 6 dl kefír, 3 tojás, 1 kiskanál só, olaj a sütéshez.
Az élesztőt a tejben felfuttatjuk, majd a többi anyaggal összedolgozzuk. Nagy tálba rakjuk, folpackkal letakarjuk, hűtőbe tesszük. Amikor sütni akarjuk, egy adagot kiveszünk belőle, tenyérnyi lángosokat formálunk belőle, és bő olajban sütjük.
Nevét onnan kapta, hogy hűtőben egy hétig is eláll, s frissen mindig annyit sütünk belőle, amennyit épp szeretnénk


----------



## hipophisis (2011 Március 2)

*Dan_Brown_Digitalis_erod*

A végső kód. Erős, veszélyes, és feltörhetetlen. 

Amikor az NSA verhetelen kódfejtő gépe találkozik egy rejtélyes algoritmussal, amelyet nem tud feltörni, az ügynökség riasztja vezető kriptográfusát, S. Fletchert. A ragyogó eszű és gyönyörű matematikusnő olyan felfedezésre jut, ami pánikot kelt a hatalom köreiben. Az NSA-t túszul ejtették... de nem fegyverekkel vagy bombákkal, hanem egy zseniálisan összetett kóddal, amely a parancs kiadásakor megbénítja az USA hírszerzését. S. Fletcher harcba indul a titkolózás és a hazugság áradatával szemben, hogy megmentse az ügynökséget, amelyben hisz. Miután mindenfelől árulás veszi körül már nemcsak a hazájáért küzd, hanem a puszta életéért, majd végül annak a férfinak az életéért is, akit szeret.


----------



## csirm (2011 Március 2)

a


----------



## csirm (2011 Március 2)

a


----------



## csirm (2011 Március 2)

"A bejegyzés egy öt percen belül létrehozott másik bejegyzés másolata." óóó már ennyit kötekedni


----------



## csirm (2011 Március 2)

mikre nem vagyok képes pár könyv miatt


----------



## csirm (2011 Március 2)

b


----------



## csirm (2011 Március 2)

c


----------



## csirm (2011 Március 2)

e


----------



## csirm (2011 Március 2)

f


----------



## csirm (2011 Március 2)

g


----------



## Mami62 (2011 Március 2)

Sziótok. Évek óta regisztráltam, de most össze kell gyűjtenem a 20 beszélgetést, hogy tudjak horgolni első kisunokás nagyiként baba cipőcskét


----------



## Mami62 (2011 Március 2)

Próbáltam már többször is kideríteni, hogy mi lehet az oka, hogy a csatolt zipeket meg tudjam nézni.


----------



## Mami62 (2011 Március 2)

Mikor évekkel ezelőtt először voltam itt, olyan sok idő telt el, hogy elfelejtettem a jelszót. Most felírtam egy papírra.


----------



## Mami62 (2011 Március 2)

Sok érdekes cikket találtam itt, amit folyamatosan át szeretnék majd olvasni


----------



## csirm (2011 Március 2)

h


----------



## Mami62 (2011 Március 2)

Lassan majd csak összegyűlik az a bizonyos 20 beírásom


----------



## csirm (2011 Március 2)

i


----------



## Mami62 (2011 Március 2)

Kezdő szinten horgoltam már egyszerűbb mintákat.


----------



## csirm (2011 Március 2)

j


----------



## Mami62 (2011 Március 2)

szeretném fejleszteni kreativitásom


----------



## Mami62 (2011 Március 2)

A téma korlátlan, de nekem valahogy mégsincs ötletem, hogy miről írjak


----------



## Mami62 (2011 Március 2)

Van aki csak egyetlen betűt írDDD


----------



## Mami62 (2011 Március 2)

akkor én is: áááááááá


----------



## Mami62 (2011 Március 2)

A fele már megvan


----------



## Mami62 (2011 Március 2)

Ha elkészülök a cipővel, teszek majd fel róla képet


----------



## csirm (2011 Március 2)

k


----------



## Mami62 (2011 Március 2)

A fonalat már kiválasztottam


----------



## csirm (2011 Március 2)

l


----------



## csirm (2011 Március 2)

m


----------



## csirm (2011 Március 2)

n


----------



## Mami62 (2011 Március 2)

Fehér lesz, rózsaszín díszítéssel


----------



## csirm (2011 Március 2)

o


----------



## csirm (2011 Március 2)

p


----------



## Mami62 (2011 Március 2)

Kislánynak


----------



## Mami62 (2011 Március 2)

Na, még 5


----------



## Mami62 (2011 Március 2)

Vagyis 4


----------



## Mami62 (2011 Március 2)

18


----------



## csirm (2011 Március 2)

q ezazz


----------



## csirm (2011 Március 2)

áááá hát miért nem mükszik már


----------



## Mami62 (2011 Március 2)

csirm-nek már megvan a 20


----------



## Mami62 (2011 Március 2)

20


----------



## Mami62 (2011 Március 2)

Nekem sem működik a 20. után


----------



## rebeka01 (2011 Március 2)

*nem működik???*



Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


Lassan egy éve vagyok regisztrálva és most 2 napra hivatkozva nem enged tovább?????


----------



## hipophisis (2011 Március 2)

*C.S. Lewis: Narnia Krónikái 1-4*

A Narnia Krónikáiban olyan utakon kalandozhatunk, amelyek a világ végére vezetnek, fantasztikus lényekkel köthetünk ismeretséget, megtudjuk, mi az árulás, mi a hőstett, mit jelent megnyerni vagy épp elveszíteni egy barátot. Kalandos utazás ez a fantázia birodalmában, ugyanakkor a legmélyebb valóságban. A Narnia Krónikái a Jó és a Rossz örök háborúját meséli el. Olykor a csatamezőn, nyílt küzdelemben csap össze a fény az árnnyal, máskor a szív rejtett zugaiban. Ám legyenek az ütközetek akár a lélekben, akár a harcmezőn, minden küzdelem meghatározó erejű...


----------



## hipophisis (2011 Március 2)

*C.S. Lewis: Narnia Krónikái 5-7*

Folytatás....
A Narnia Krónikáiban olyan utakon kalandozhatunk, amelyek a világ végére vezetnek, fantasztikus lényekkel köthetünk ismeretséget, megtudjuk, mi az árulás, mi a hőstett, mit jelent megnyerni vagy épp elveszíteni egy barátot. Kalandos utazás ez a fantázia birodalmában, ugyanakkor a legmélyebb valóságban. A Narnia Krónikái a Jó és a Rossz örök háborúját meséli el. Olykor a csatamezőn, nyílt küzdelemben csap össze a fény az árnnyal, máskor a szív rejtett zugaiban. Ám legyenek az ütközetek akár a lélekben, akár a harcmezőn, minden küzdelem meghatározó erejű...


----------



## hipophisis (2011 Március 2)

*Krentz, Jayne Ann: Féktelen vágyak*

*Krentz, Jayne Ann: Féktelen vágyak*

​ Jessie Benedict kivételes egyéniség, aki világéletében a maga útját járta, következésképp ez idáig egyetlen munkahelyén se volt sokáig maradása. Jelenleg épp egy jósnő asszisztenseként tevékenykedik, amikor váratlanul nyakába szakad a cég irányítása. Jósolni azonban nem tud, ezért nyomban hozzálát a profilbővítéshez, és nyomozni kezd egy eltűnt fiatal lány után, aki egy szekta karmai közé került. Segíteni a bajban azonban csak egyvalaki segíthetne: a jóképű és tehetséges Hatchard, aki ellen viszont az önfejű Jessie tiltakozik kézzel- lábbal. Vajon a férfi mellett vagy ellen szóló érvek bizonyulnak erősebbnek?


----------



## hipophisis (2011 Március 2)

*Krentz, Jayne Ann: Fény vagy árnyék*

*Krentz, Jayne Ann: Fény vagy árnyék*

​ Zoe Luce sikeres lakberendező Arizonában, Susogó Forrásban. Specialitása a frissen elvált kuncsaftok házának berendezése, hogy megkönnyítse számukra a továbblépést. De amikor legújabb ügyfele házában megérzi, hogy a férfi valószínűleg nem elvált, hanem özvegy, magándetektívet fogad, hogy nyomozza ki az igazságot. Sikerül is fényt deríteni a bűntényre, de Zoe kiengedte a szellemet a palackból: kénytelen egyre mélyebben felfedni a múltját a magándetektív, Ethan Truax előtt. Márpedig Zoe múltja nem makulátlan. Kezdődik azzal, hogy nem ez a neve, hogy egy magán-elmegyógyintézetből szökött meg, és hatodik érzékével felfogja a falakból áradó érzelmeket � így tudta meg, hogy ideális ügyfele rejteget valamit. Most azonban fel kell vennie a harcot múltja és rokonai ellen, és csak Ethanre számíthat. Fizetségképpen elvállalja Ethan házának, Éji Szellőnek a felújítását, de sok-sok évvel azelőtt ott is gyilkosság történt, amit szintén meg kell oldani, hogy Zoe egyáltalán be tudjon lépni a házba.Zoe és Ethan verhetetlen csapatot alkotnak, és minden rejtélyt kibogoznak barátaik és rokonaik segítségével. Segít Arcadia, aki Zoéval együtt szökött az Udvarházból, Harry, a testőr, Ethan sógornője, Bonnie és két fia, meg Singleton Cobb, a pokol angyala külsejű antikvárius és számítógépzsen


----------



## hipophisis (2011 Március 2)

*Krentz, Jayne Ann: Holtomiglan, holtodiglan*

*Holtomiglan, holtodiglan*

​ Leonora Hutton élete boldogtalan, amióta vőlegényét ágyban találta a barátnőjével, Meredith Spoonerrel. A szépséges Meredith kétes üzelmekből élt, és hirtelen halála után egy egész vagyon száll Leonorára, aki viszont nem kér belőle. Mégis lopással vádolja egy Thomas Walker nevű, izgatóan faragatlan férfi, a pénz ugyanis egy alapítvány számlájáról tűnt el. Csakhogy az "örökségnek" része még két dolog. Az egyik egy tükörgyűjtemény katalógusa Meredith utolsó munkahelyén, a másik egy boríték, tele egy harminc évvel korábbi, földerítetlen gyilkosságról szóló újságcikkekkel. Leonora egyezséget ajánl Thomas Walkernek. Visszaadja a pénzt, ha a férfi segít neki kideríteni, valójában hogyan és miért halt meg Meredith. De a gyűjtemény tükreibe pillantva Leonora különös dolgokat lát, és a kisvárosi főiskolán talán senki és semmi nem az, akinek és aminek hiszi.


----------



## Kistarcsa (2011 Március 2)

köszönöm a lehetőséget, üdvözlök mindenkit!


----------



## Kistarcsa (2011 Március 2)

2


----------



## Kistarcsa (2011 Március 2)

3


----------



## Kistarcsa (2011 Március 2)

4


----------



## Kistarcsa (2011 Március 2)

5


----------



## Kistarcsa (2011 Március 2)

6


----------



## Kistarcsa (2011 Március 2)

7


----------



## KGerico (2011 Március 2)

*Benéztem*

Ezt benéztem


----------



## badgal (2011 Március 2)

szep jo estet


----------



## Kistarcsa (2011 Március 2)

8


----------



## Kistarcsa (2011 Március 2)

9


----------



## Kistarcsa (2011 Március 2)

10


----------



## Kistarcsa (2011 Március 2)

11


----------



## Kistarcsa (2011 Március 2)

12


----------



## GingerMama (2011 Március 2)

miért kell 20?!


----------



## Kistarcsa (2011 Március 2)

13


----------



## GingerMama (2011 Március 2)

2


----------



## Kistarcsa (2011 Március 2)

14


----------



## Kistarcsa (2011 Március 2)

15


----------



## GingerMama (2011 Március 2)

baromság ez az egész hozzászólósdi...csak egy rohadt kottát szeretnék letölteni.ennyit még sehol sem kellett szarakodni,már bocs...


----------



## Kistarcsa (2011 Március 2)

16


----------



## Kistarcsa (2011 Március 2)

17


----------



## GingerMama (2011 Március 2)

4


----------



## GingerMama (2011 Március 2)

5


----------



## GingerMama (2011 Március 2)

6


----------



## GingerMama (2011 Március 2)

7


----------



## hipophisis (2011 Március 2)

... a férfi ijedten kapott ujjához, de ekkor a kígyó....


----------



## pasztito (2011 Március 2)

yes


----------



## GingerMama (2011 Március 2)

8


----------



## pasztito (2011 Március 2)

4


----------



## pasztito (2011 Március 2)

5


----------



## pasztito (2011 Március 2)

6


----------



## GingerMama (2011 Március 2)

9


----------



## pasztito (2011 Március 2)

7


----------



## GingerMama (2011 Március 2)

10


----------



## pasztito (2011 Március 2)

14


----------



## GingerMama (2011 Március 2)

11


----------



## pasztito (2011 Március 2)

55


----------



## pasztito (2011 Március 2)

88


----------



## GingerMama (2011 Március 2)

12


----------



## pasztito (2011 Március 2)

9999


----------



## pasztito (2011 Március 2)

84687637486


----------



## GingerMama (2011 Március 2)

128631825347152347152347125


----------



## pasztito (2011 Március 2)

5687453687534468


----------



## Kistarcsa (2011 Március 2)

Megvan a 20 hozzászólás, több mint 2 hónapja tag vagyok, és még mindig nem tudom letölteni a régóta áhítozott könyvet..........


----------



## GingerMama (2011 Március 2)

63465656456456546456456456456456464564564564564564564564564564564564564564564645645634565486282583465283645286452763548623


----------



## pasztito (2011 Március 2)

[78678+/+/6456549]


----------



## GingerMama (2011 Március 2)

ez egy FOS oldal,azért....


----------



## pasztito (2011 Március 2)

5463783363787867867868766787878668


----------



## pasztito (2011 Március 2)

7863854643578966/876678+69+*/5


----------



## pasztito (2011 Március 2)

2456345345343453453543555345453345453345543453543453453453


----------



## pasztito (2011 Március 2)

87667868768778


----------



## GingerMama (2011 Március 2)

lg(x+1)(x-1)=lg10


----------



## pasztito (2011 Március 2)

7+7*977=13678


----------



## GingerMama (2011 Március 2)

(x+1)(x-1)=10


----------



## pasztito (2011 Március 2)

5irriujhjfut6


----------



## GingerMama (2011 Március 2)

x2-1=10 /+1


----------



## pasztito (2011 Március 2)

b,,bmn,,nbnbnnmmn


----------



## GingerMama (2011 Március 2)

x2=11


----------



## pasztito (2011 Március 2)

hmhjmjbnnnbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbb


----------



## GingerMama (2011 Március 2)

és a megoldás : |x|=gyök11, azaz x=-gyök11, vagy x=, viszont csak a gyök11 jó a kikötés miatt.


----------



## GingerMama (2011 Március 2)

csak hogy művelődjünk is közben...


----------



## Kistarcsa (2011 Március 2)

eh, mivel képtelen vagyok letölteni amit szeretnék annak ellenére hogy két hónapja tag vagyok és több mint 20 hozzászólásom van, nem tudná valaki elküldeni nekem Kurt Vonneguttól az Ötös számú vágóhíd-at?


----------



## badgal (2011 Március 2)

ez nem valami biztato


----------



## badgal (2011 Március 2)

itt egy masik egyenlet vagy olyasmi: 
azt fogjuk bizonyitani, h a lanyok gonoszak


----------



## badgal (2011 Március 2)

eloszoris: lanyok = ido * penz


----------



## badgal (2011 Március 2)

azt meg tudjuk, h az ido penz, vagyis ido=penz


----------



## badgal (2011 Március 2)

ebbol kovtkezik, h lanyok = penz * penz = penz²


----------



## Variaria (2011 Március 2)

Minden élmény, olyan amilyen.


----------



## badgal (2011 Március 2)

a penz meg minden gonoszsag forrasa (root of all evil, ahol a root gyokeret es gyokot is jelent)
penz=[FONT=&quot]√gonosz[/FONT]


----------



## badgal (2011 Március 2)

ebbol kovetkezik, h 
lanyok = ([FONT=&quot]√gonosz)[/FONT][FONT=&quot]²[/FONT]


----------



## badgal (2011 Március 2)

vagyis, sajnos
lanyok=gonosz


----------



## badgal (2011 Március 3)

es ezzel meg is volna a 20, megyek vissza excelezni, v aludni, jo idore kiforumoztam magam


----------



## badgal (2011 Március 3)

mar csak 48


----------



## Variaria (2011 Március 3)

nem vagy kicsit elfogult?


----------



## nyarimo (2011 Március 3)

*üzenetre vadászva*

Most kezdem gyüjtögetni az üzeneteket.M.


----------



## nyarimo (2011 Március 3)

Szívesn veszek minden jó ötlete, hogyan lesz meg a leghamarabbb a 20.


----------



## nyarimo (2011 Március 3)

Köszi minden ötletért.


----------



## nyarimo (2011 Március 3)

Már 6 megvan.


----------



## nyarimo (2011 Március 3)

Ciki így üzeneteket írni.


----------



## nyarimo (2011 Március 3)

De a cél érdelkében meg kell tenni.


----------



## nyarimo (2011 Március 3)

Már csak 10 kell.


----------



## nyarimo (2011 Március 3)

Kilenc.


----------



## nyarimo (2011 Március 3)

Nagyon szeretnék már letölteni.


----------



## Vizimókus (2011 Március 3)

Köszönjük szépen a lehetőséget, nagyon kedves Tőled


----------



## nyarimo (2011 Március 3)

Ehhez kell még 8 üzenet.


----------



## nyarimo (2011 Március 3)

Azt a 7-et már csak megírom.


----------



## nyarimo (2011 Március 3)

Nem adom fel.


----------



## nyarimo (2011 Március 3)

Öt kell még.


----------



## nyarimo (2011 Március 3)

Nem vagyok túl kreatív.


----------



## nyarimo (2011 Március 3)

Bocsánat érte.


----------



## nyarimo (2011 Március 3)

A szent cél lebeg a szemem előtt.


----------



## nyarimo (2011 Március 3)

Meglegyen a 20 üzenetem.


----------



## nyarimo (2011 Március 3)

Remélem sikerült.


----------



## nyarimo (2011 Március 3)

Köszönöm a türelmet. M.


----------



## zsuhenna (2011 Március 3)

1


----------



## zsuhenna (2011 Március 3)

2


----------



## zsuhenna (2011 Március 3)

3


----------



## zsuhenna (2011 Március 3)

4


----------



## zsuhenna (2011 Március 3)

5


----------



## zsuhenna (2011 Március 3)

6


----------



## zsuhenna (2011 Március 3)

7


----------



## zsuhenna (2011 Március 3)

8


----------



## zsuhenna (2011 Március 3)

:d9


----------



## zsuhenna (2011 Március 3)

10kiss:444:


----------



## andidem (2011 Március 3)

ciao


----------



## hipophisis (2011 Március 3)

Nagyon szépen köszönöm a segítséget!

H.


----------



## hipophisis (2011 Március 3)

Mindenkinek nagyon szép napot!!!


----------



## hipophisis (2011 Március 3)

helyzetjelentés: Budapest, szürkeség, pára, néhol hó....
Mikor jön a tavasz?


----------



## hipophisis (2011 Március 3)

Az iskolában a tanító néni így szól Pistikéhez:
- Pistike, ha anyukádnak van három almája, és hétfelé kell osztania, mit csinál?
- Kompótot!


----------



## hipophisis (2011 Március 3)

<TABLE border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=2 width="90%" align=center><TBODY><TR><TD></TD></TR><TR><TD>Elmegy a cseh a szemészetre:
- Olvassa a táblán a betűket felülről lefelé!
- S, T, R, V, C, H, R, S.
- Végig tudja olvasni?
- Ó, hogyne, még ismerem is az illetőt.
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## Ica2 (2011 Március 3)

Üdvözlet Hevesről. I


----------



## Boncius (2011 Március 3)

*szia*

sziasztok


----------



## hipophisis (2011 Március 3)

<TABLE border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=2 width="90%" align=center><TBODY><TR><TD><TABLE border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD align=right></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD>Két ügyvezető igazgató beszélget:
- Te fizetsz az embereidnek?
- Én nem.
- Én sem. És bejárnak?
- Be.
- Az enyémek is. Te, nem kéne ezektől belépődíjat szedni?
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## andidem (2011 Március 3)

hello canada


----------



## rerata (2011 Március 3)

1


----------



## rerata (2011 Március 3)

2


----------



## rerata (2011 Március 3)

3


----------



## rerata (2011 Március 3)

4


----------



## rerata (2011 Március 3)

21


----------



## rerata (2011 Március 3)

222


----------



## meszimarcsi (2011 Március 3)

Sziasztok!
Köszi a tanácsokat, nagy szükség van a gyors limit beszerzéséhez


----------



## rerata (2011 Március 3)

w


----------



## meszimarcsi (2011 Március 3)

Ezt csak így, ilyen gyorsan lehet )


----------



## meszimarcsi (2011 Március 3)

Akkor hajrá, nyomjuk


----------



## meszimarcsi (2011 Március 3)

Woww ez nagyon jó!


----------



## meszimarcsi (2011 Március 3)

Remélem nem fog lebarmolni senki emiatt !


----------



## meszimarcsi (2011 Március 3)

Látom valaki csak számokat nyom, mert már én is kifogyok a tőmondatokból .


----------



## meszimarcsi (2011 Március 3)

8


----------



## meszimarcsi (2011 Március 3)

9


----------



## meszimarcsi (2011 Március 3)

10


----------



## meszimarcsi (2011 Március 3)

11


----------



## meszimarcsi (2011 Március 3)

12


----------



## meszimarcsi (2011 Március 3)

13


----------



## meszimarcsi (2011 Március 3)

14


----------



## meszimarcsi (2011 Március 3)

15


----------



## meszimarcsi (2011 Március 3)

16


----------



## meszimarcsi (2011 Március 3)

17


----------



## meszimarcsi (2011 Március 3)

18


----------



## meszimarcsi (2011 Március 3)

19


----------



## meszimarcsi (2011 Március 3)

És végre a hőnóhajtott 20. !!!!!!!


----------



## hipophisis (2011 Március 3)

<TABLE border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=2 width="90%" align=center><TBODY><TR><TD><TABLE border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD align=right></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD>Két jóbarát találkozik az utcán:
- Jólesik olykor az embernek a tulajdon két lábán járni, nem igaz?
- Dehogyisnem! Tőled mennyi időre vonták be a jogosítványt?

</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## Marcsi* (2011 Március 3)

Nagyon jó, hogy megtaláltam ezt a lehetőséget !


----------



## Marcsi* (2011 Március 3)

Szupi


----------



## Marcsi* (2011 Március 3)

Most látom milyen régen tag vagyok itt


----------



## Marcsi* (2011 Március 3)

Miért törlődtek vajon a régi kommentek?


----------



## Boszy2 (2011 Március 3)

Van itt valaki Zalából?


----------



## Marcsi* (2011 Március 3)

Hmm, én ugyan semmiféle szavazást nem indítottam, miért küldött ide?


----------



## Boszy2 (2011 Március 3)

Borsod megyéből?


----------



## Boszy2 (2011 Március 3)

Már a horgolósba írtam 2-őt


----------



## Marcsi* (2011 Március 3)

Nem értem, de talán nem is fontos )


----------



## Marcsi* (2011 Március 3)

12


----------



## Boszy2 (2011 Március 3)

Marcsi* írta:


> Nem értem, de talán nem is fontos )


 
Ezt nekem írtad?


----------



## Boszy2 (2011 Március 3)

nyolcadik


----------



## op10 (2011 Március 3)

Jó ez a fórum.


----------



## Marcsi* (2011 Március 3)

Dehogy, nem nem, csak bosszankodom, mert lassú és minden alkalommal valami átírányításról küld üzenetet


----------



## Boszy2 (2011 Március 3)

Igen, szinte minden témában.


----------



## Marcsi* (2011 Március 3)

Jaaa, ráadásul még csak meg se jelenik az üzenet, legalábbi én nem látom a sajátomat ))


----------



## op10 (2011 Március 3)

Aha.


----------



## Marcsi* (2011 Március 3)

Hahhh, csoda történt, most mégis ....


----------



## op10 (2011 Március 3)

Ja.


----------



## Boszy2 (2011 Március 3)

Én láttam a sajátomat.


----------



## Marcsi* (2011 Március 3)

16


----------



## Boszy2 (2011 Március 3)

Az átirányítást én sem értem


----------



## Marcsi* (2011 Március 3)

17


----------



## op10 (2011 Március 3)

Cool.


----------



## Marcsi* (2011 Március 3)

18


----------



## Boszy2 (2011 Március 3)

tizenkettő


----------



## Marcsi* (2011 Március 3)

Nagyon, csak a türelmem kezd elszállni, de már csak egy és kész is van


----------



## Marcsi* (2011 Március 3)

Nagyszerű volt !!!!!


----------



## op10 (2011 Március 3)

Sirály.


----------



## Boszy2 (2011 Március 3)

tényleg lassú


----------



## Boszy2 (2011 Március 3)

gyors válasz küldése 1 percig tart......


----------



## Boszy2 (2011 Március 3)

tizenöt


----------



## Boszy2 (2011 Március 3)

tizenhat


----------



## Boszy2 (2011 Március 3)

tizenhét


----------



## Boszy2 (2011 Március 3)

tizennyolc


----------



## Boszy2 (2011 Március 3)

tizenkilenc


----------



## Boszy2 (2011 Március 3)

Utolsó.....20!!!!.....


----------



## zsuhenna (2011 Március 3)

11


----------



## zsuhenna (2011 Március 3)

12


----------



## zsuhenna (2011 Március 3)

13


----------



## prehodacs (2011 Március 3)

*hozzászólás*

Üdv Mindenkinek!


----------



## zsuhenna (2011 Március 3)

14


----------



## foxtrott (2011 Március 3)

*Sos*

már húszon felül vagyok és mégsem tudok letölteni


----------



## zsuhenna (2011 Március 3)

15kiss


----------



## prehodacs (2011 Március 3)

*2*

Elnézést, de csak itt találtam meg amit nagyon-nagyon rég óta keresek.


----------



## zsuhenna (2011 Március 3)

16kiss


----------



## prehodacs (2011 Március 3)

*3*

3


----------



## zsuhenna (2011 Március 3)

tizenhét


----------



## prehodacs (2011 Március 3)

*4*

4


----------



## zsuhenna (2011 Március 3)

18


----------



## prehodacs (2011 Március 3)

*5*

5


----------



## zsuhenna (2011 Március 3)

19


----------



## prehodacs (2011 Március 3)

*6*

6


----------



## zsuhenna (2011 Március 3)

MEGVAN


----------



## prehodacs (2011 Március 3)

*7*

7


----------



## prehodacs (2011 Március 3)

*8*

8


----------



## prehodacs (2011 Március 3)

*9*

9


----------



## prehodacs (2011 Március 3)

*10*

:cici:10


----------



## prehodacs (2011 Március 3)

*11*

11


----------



## prehodacs (2011 Március 3)

*12*

12


----------



## prehodacs (2011 Március 3)

*13*

13


----------



## foxtrott (2011 Március 3)

voltam 20 felett


----------



## foxtrott (2011 Március 3)

3


----------



## foxtrott (2011 Március 3)

4


----------



## foxtrott (2011 Március 3)

5


----------



## Lina Jóska (2011 Március 3)

*Köszönet*

Köszi


----------



## foxtrott (2011 Március 3)

6


----------



## foxtrott (2011 Március 3)

7


----------



## foxtrott (2011 Március 3)

8


----------



## foxtrott (2011 Március 3)

9


----------



## foxtrott (2011 Március 3)

10


----------



## foxtrott (2011 Március 3)

11


----------



## foxtrott (2011 Március 3)

12


----------



## foxtrott (2011 Március 3)

13


----------



## foxtrott (2011 Március 3)

14


----------



## foxtrott (2011 Március 3)

15


----------



## foxtrott (2011 Március 3)

16


----------



## foxtrott (2011 Március 3)

17


----------



## foxtrott (2011 Március 3)

18


----------



## foxtrott (2011 Március 3)

19


----------



## foxtrott (2011 Március 3)

20


----------



## foxtrott (2011 Március 3)

21


----------



## Sárika57 (2011 Március 3)

a


----------



## Sárika57 (2011 Március 3)

Nem aggályos, ha teljes könyveket töltünk föl?


----------



## Sárika57 (2011 Március 3)

Szerintem az egyik legjobb a "Ne csak olvasd értsd is", Gyárfás Endre versei, meséi tökéletesek a feldolgozásra.


----------



## Sárika57 (2011 Március 3)

Köszönöm az "sz-t"!!


----------



## Sárika57 (2011 Március 3)

Nagyszerű a rengeteg jó anyag!


----------



## Sárika57 (2011 Március 3)

Különösen úgy, hogy általában a munkahelyek kevésbé gondoskodnak anyagról!


----------



## Sárika57 (2011 Március 3)

Összeállíthatnánk a szülőknek minél több ötletet, mert igénylik.


----------



## Sárika57 (2011 Március 3)

Mi az az értelmetlen hozzászólás?


----------



## Sárika57 (2011 Március 3)

Miért csökkennek az üzenetek?


----------



## Sárika57 (2011 Március 3)

El lehet érni a 20-t?


----------



## Sárika57 (2011 Március 3)

Ajánlom Rosamund Pilcher könyveit. Megnyugtatnak.


----------



## Sárika57 (2011 Március 3)

Nagyon szép a Toldi oldala.


----------



## Sárika57 (2011 Március 3)

Az érettségiben érintett vagyok, köszönöm.


----------



## Sárika57 (2011 Március 3)

A tudásszintmérő és az extra feladatok különösen jól jönnek.


----------



## Sárika57 (2011 Március 3)

Fantasztikus tárháza ez a kincseknek.


----------



## prehodacs (2011 Március 3)

*14*

14


----------



## prehodacs (2011 Március 3)

*15*

15


----------



## prehodacs (2011 Március 3)

*16*

16


----------



## prehodacs (2011 Március 3)

*17*

17


----------



## prehodacs (2011 Március 3)

*18*

18


----------



## prehodacs (2011 Március 3)

*19*

19


----------



## prehodacs (2011 Március 3)

*20*

20 :d


----------



## prehodacs (2011 Március 3)

*21*

21


----------



## Boglárin (2011 Március 3)

20


----------



## ibolya74 (2011 Március 3)

Üdvözlet


----------



## gyulesz68 (2011 Március 3)

Jelen


----------



## Sárika57 (2011 Március 3)

Az Ayres terápia sokat segít.


----------



## gyulesz68 (2011 Március 3)

12


----------



## Sárika57 (2011 Március 3)

Varázsbetű, Szóforgató.


----------



## Sárika57 (2011 Március 3)

Ps


----------



## Sárika57 (2011 Március 3)

Pszichológushoz kellene fordulni, bocsánat az előbb nem ment át a szöveg.


----------



## agicska (2011 Március 3)

nagyon tetszik ez az oldal, csak még most regisztráltam, így még csak nézelődöm


----------



## Bm2 (2011 Március 3)

Ah örülök, hogy van ilyen fórum. Azért regisztem, mert sok mindent le lehet tölteni innen ami megkönnyíti a tanulmányaimat és máshonnan sajnos nem áll módomban beszerezni  Jöhet a számlálás: 1


----------



## Bm2 (2011 Március 3)

2


----------



## Bm2 (2011 Március 3)

3


----------



## Bm2 (2011 Március 3)

4


----------



## Bm2 (2011 Március 3)

5


----------



## Bm2 (2011 Március 3)

6


----------



## Bm2 (2011 Március 3)

7


----------



## Bm2 (2011 Március 3)

8


----------



## Bm2 (2011 Március 3)

*9*

9


----------



## Bm2 (2011 Március 3)

10


----------



## Bm2 (2011 Március 3)

11


----------



## Bm2 (2011 Március 3)

12


----------



## Bm2 (2011 Március 3)

13


----------



## Bm2 (2011 Március 3)

14


----------



## bamba12 (2011 Március 3)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


t


----------



## Bm2 (2011 Március 3)

15


----------



## Bm2 (2011 Március 3)

16


----------



## bamba12 (2011 Március 3)

bm2 írta:


> 14


15df


----------



## bamba12 (2011 Március 3)

:butt:


Bm2 írta:


> 16


----------



## Bm2 (2011 Március 3)

17


----------



## bamba12 (2011 Március 3)

bm2 írta:


> 16


4:33:


----------



## Bm2 (2011 Március 3)

18


----------



## bamba12 (2011 Március 3)

Bm2 írta:


> 17


5


----------



## Bm2 (2011 Március 3)

19


----------



## bamba12 (2011 Március 3)

Bm2 írta:


> 18


6:idea:


----------



## Bm2 (2011 Március 3)

20


----------



## bamba12 (2011 Március 3)

:444:tretertertert


Bm2 írta:


> 19


----------



## bamba12 (2011 Március 3)

bm2 írta:


> 20


8:6:


----------



## bamba12 (2011 Március 3)

Bm2 írta:


> 20


9zzzzzzzzzzzzz:cici:


----------



## letolto01 (2011 Március 3)

hali


----------



## letolto01 (2011 Március 3)

1


----------



## letolto01 (2011 Március 3)

2


----------



## letolto01 (2011 Március 3)

3


----------



## letolto01 (2011 Március 3)

4


----------



## esper (2011 Március 3)

*szia*

sziasztok, nagyon jó ez a fórum


----------



## letolto01 (2011 Március 3)

15


----------



## letolto01 (2011 Március 3)

16


----------



## letolto01 (2011 Március 3)

17


----------



## esper (2011 Március 3)

és nagyon hasznos is azok számára , akik például , mint én is, nyelvvizsgára készülnek...


----------



## letolto01 (2011 Március 3)

18


----------



## esper (2011 Március 3)

jó kis hozzászólásokkal lehet itt gyűjteni


----------



## esper (2011 Március 3)

hajrá én is..


----------



## esper (2011 Március 3)

1.


----------



## letolto01 (2011 Március 3)

19


----------



## esper (2011 Március 3)

hoppá..a 20 másodpercről nem is tudtam


----------



## esper (2011 Március 3)

háháááá..meg van már a 7. is


----------



## esper (2011 Március 3)

és a 8.


----------



## esper (2011 Március 3)

9.


----------



## esper (2011 Március 3)

10.


----------



## Betti64 (2011 Március 3)

*J.A.:Óda*

Itt


----------



## esper (2011 Március 3)

11.


----------



## Betti64 (2011 Március 3)

*J.A.:Óda*

ülök


----------



## esper (2011 Március 3)

12.


----------



## Betti64 (2011 Március 3)

*J.A.:Óda*

csillámló


----------



## esper (2011 Március 3)

13.


----------



## Betti64 (2011 Március 3)

*J.A.:Óda*

sziklafalon


----------



## esper (2011 Március 3)

14.


----------



## esper (2011 Március 3)

15.


----------



## Betti64 (2011 Március 3)

*J.A.:Óda*

Az


----------



## esper (2011 Március 3)

16.


----------



## Betti64 (2011 Március 3)

*J.A.:Óda*

ifjú


----------



## esper (2011 Március 3)

17.


----------



## Betti64 (2011 Március 3)

*J.A.:Óda*

nyár


----------



## esper (2011 Március 3)

18.


----------



## Betti64 (2011 Március 3)

*J.A.:Óda*

könnyű


----------



## Betti64 (2011 Március 3)

*J.A.:Óda*

szellője,


----------



## esper (2011 Március 3)

19.


----------



## Betti64 (2011 Március 3)

*J.A.:Óda*

mint


----------



## Betti64 (2011 Március 3)

*J.A.:Óda*

egy


----------



## esper (2011 Március 3)

ééééés 20.


----------



## Betti64 (2011 Március 3)

*J.A.:Óda*

kedves


----------



## Betti64 (2011 Március 3)

*J.A.:Óda*

vacsora


----------



## Betti64 (2011 Március 3)

*J.A.:Óda*

melege


----------



## Betti64 (2011 Március 3)

*J.A.:Óda*

száll.


----------



## Betti64 (2011 Március 3)

*J.A.:Óda*

Szoktatom


----------



## gyulesz68 (2011 Március 3)

Vagyok


----------



## Betti64 (2011 Március 3)

*J.A.:Óda*

szívemet


----------



## gyulesz68 (2011 Március 3)

123


----------



## Betti64 (2011 Március 3)

*J.A.:Óda*

a


----------



## gyulesz68 (2011 Március 3)

234


----------



## gyulesz68 (2011 Március 3)

igen


----------



## Betti64 (2011 Március 3)

*J.A.:Óda*

csendhez


----------



## gyulesz68 (2011 Március 3)

jelen


----------



## Betti64 (2011 Március 3)

*J.A.:Óda*

Nem oly nehéz -


----------



## gyulesz68 (2011 Március 3)

yes


----------



## gyulesz68 (2011 Március 3)

456


----------



## gyulesz68 (2011 Március 3)

csak


----------



## lelácska (2011 Március 3)

*üdv.*

Most regisztráltam,nagyon tetszik az oldal.


----------



## gyulesz68 (2011 Március 3)

68


----------



## gyulesz68 (2011 Március 3)

56


----------



## gyulesz68 (2011 Március 3)

89


----------



## gyulesz68 (2011 Március 3)

2000


----------



## gyulesz68 (2011 Március 3)

2010


----------



## gyulesz68 (2011 Március 3)

2050


----------



## tocsabi (2011 Március 3)

lxfcll,sdérfl


----------



## tocsabi (2011 Március 3)

hello


----------



## tocsabi (2011 Március 3)

opkádsk.er


----------



## letolto01 (2011 Március 3)

20


----------



## lelácska (2011 Március 3)

*Üdv*

Köszönöm Melitta


----------



## Miszke (2011 Március 3)

Megjöttem!


----------



## lelácska (2011 Március 3)

3650


----------



## Miszke (2011 Március 3)

Sziasztok!


----------



## lelácska (2011 Március 3)

Üdvözlet Mindenkinek!


----------



## Miszke (2011 Március 3)

Kellene nekem az a bizonyos 20 hozzászólás.


----------



## lelácska (2011 Március 3)

2600


----------



## lelácska (2011 Március 3)

Regisztrálás


----------



## Miszke (2011 Március 3)

Szeretnék szétnézni ezen a fórumon, de még nincs jogosultságom abban a témában, amire kíváncsi vagyok.


----------



## lelácska (2011 Március 3)

2500


----------



## Miszke (2011 Március 3)

Regisztráltam én is.


----------



## lelácska (2011 Március 3)

3000


----------



## Miszke (2011 Március 3)

Köszönöm ezt a topikot.


----------



## Miszke (2011 Március 3)

5 a kedvenc számom.


----------



## Miszke (2011 Március 3)

Már a 7.-nél tartok.


----------



## lelácska (2011 Március 3)

Még nincs jogosultságom a témák megtekintéséhez


----------



## Miszke (2011 Március 3)

Ez a 8.


----------



## lelácska (2011 Március 3)

Sok dologról van itt szó,ami engem is érdekel.


----------



## Miszke (2011 Március 3)

Elég nehéz eljutni húszig, ha éppen másra vagyok hangolva.


----------



## Miszke (2011 Március 3)

Én angolozni szeretnék.


----------



## lelácska (2011 Március 3)

Ez a 19.


----------



## Miszke (2011 Március 3)

Több jó topikot is láttam itt.


----------



## Miszke (2011 Március 3)

Mázlista!


----------



## Miszke (2011 Március 3)

Már régebben is olvasgattam errefelé, de csak most regisztráltam.


----------



## lelácska (2011 Március 3)

Kiváncsi vagyok,érdekelne az angol is.


----------



## Miszke (2011 Március 3)

Már 15!!!


----------



## Miszke (2011 Március 3)

Én most egyedül tanulgatok, de olyan sok jó hozzászólást láttam, hogy regisztrálnopm kellett.


----------



## Miszke (2011 Március 3)

Mi érdekelne leginkább?


----------



## Miszke (2011 Március 3)

Engem sokféle téma érdekel, de majd meglátjuk.


----------



## Miszke (2011 Március 3)

Máris itt a 19!


----------



## Miszke (2011 Március 3)

Húsz! Hurrá, hurrá!


----------



## merykara (2011 Március 3)

Sziasztok


----------



## merykara (2011 Március 3)

halihó


----------



## teva007 (2011 Március 3)

*hgfh*

ghghgh


----------



## merykara (2011 Március 3)

Nekem már volt 20 hsz-om csak vmi okból egyik nap kevesebb lett...


----------



## teva007 (2011 Március 3)

*fgfgfg*

gfgf


----------



## teva007 (2011 Március 3)

*fffffffff*

ffffffffffffffff


----------



## teva007 (2011 Március 3)

*gggggg*

gg


----------



## teva007 (2011 Március 3)

*ssssss*

sss


----------



## teva007 (2011 Március 3)

dfdddff


----------



## teva007 (2011 Március 3)

*ss*

ssss


----------



## teva007 (2011 Március 3)

*aaa*

aaa


----------



## teva007 (2011 Március 3)

*dfhiésdiofgs*

dgfioudopfius


----------



## teva007 (2011 Március 3)

*sfdléadskhféiod*

dkfhsdopi


----------



## teva007 (2011 Március 3)

*dfsd*

gffgfgg


----------



## teva007 (2011 Március 3)

*fddfdssss*

dfsdffsdsss


----------



## teva007 (2011 Március 3)

*éééééééé*

éééééééééééé


----------



## teva007 (2011 Március 3)

*gfg*

hghd


----------



## teva007 (2011 Március 3)

*éééééééé*

klsdfsgkiss


----------



## teva007 (2011 Március 3)

*vááááááááááá*

dkfisdkéfhhzioé


----------



## teva007 (2011 Március 3)

*fgfgf*

gffdgfdg


----------



## teva007 (2011 Március 3)

*fdsfg*

fdfs


----------



## teva007 (2011 Március 3)

*dfdf*

fdfd


----------



## teva007 (2011 Március 3)

*adfdf*

fgfgfgg


----------



## Horvát Hajnalka (2011 Március 3)

A keresztszemes hímzés az egyik kedvenc időtöltésem


----------



## Horvát Hajnalka (2011 Március 3)

Nálunk Húsvétkor csak a festett tojás a menő


----------



## Horvát Hajnalka (2011 Március 3)

Szerintem is


----------



## Horvát Hajnalka (2011 Március 3)

Nem is tudom, hogy mit szólhatnák hozzá


----------



## Tarok (2011 Március 3)

hello


----------



## ernest1000 (2011 Március 3)

sziasztok


----------



## ernest1000 (2011 Március 3)

bnmfghh


----------



## ernest1000 (2011 Március 3)

ncbmgjut


----------



## ernest1000 (2011 Március 3)

halli


----------



## ernest1000 (2011 Március 3)

hat nem tudom hogy miert de nem hagy meg mindig be lepni


----------



## Banjole (2011 Március 3)

A szamárfül az origami legegyszerűbb változata.


----------



## Banjole (2011 Március 3)

Egyetlen embert nehezebb irányítani, mint tömegeket.


----------



## Banjole (2011 Március 3)

Az időutazásról szóló szeminárium a múlt héten lesz megtartva.


----------



## Banjole (2011 Március 3)

Kezdetben Isten teremté a természetes számokat. A többi az ördög műve.


----------



## Banjole (2011 Március 3)

Ez egy felhasználóbarát program, csak megválogatja a barátait.


----------



## Banjole (2011 Március 3)

A magyar ember nem megalkotja a véleményét, hanem kiválasztja egy listából.


----------



## Banjole (2011 Március 3)

Könyvet írok. Az oldalszámokkal már készen vagyok.


----------



## Banjole (2011 Március 3)

Vagy ma, vagy holnap, vagy esni fog, vagy nem. De az biztos.


----------



## titti77 (2011 Március 3)

egy hozzászólás


----------



## Banjole (2011 Március 3)

Soha ne írj SMS-t sétálás közben. Higgy nekem, a villanyoszlop közelebb van mint hinnéd..


----------



## titti77 (2011 Március 3)

kettő


----------



## titti77 (2011 Március 3)

333333333333333


----------



## titti77 (2011 Március 3)

A lehetőségek ajtaja gyakran olyan hirtelen tárul ki és zárul be újra, mint a valódi ajtók viharos időben. Készen kell állnunk, hogy belépjünk, amint alkalom kínálkozik.
John Naisbitt


----------



## Banjole (2011 Március 3)

Az autónak is két tengelye van, mégse függvény


----------



## titti77 (2011 Március 3)

A lehetőségek ajtaja gyakran olyan hirtelen tárul ki és zárul be újra, mint a valódi ajtók viharos időben. Készen kell állnunk, hogy belépjünk, amint alkalom kínálkozik.
John Naisbitt


----------



## titti77 (2011 Március 3)

Az emberek 69%-a minden mondatban lát valami mocskosat...


----------



## ola700 (2011 Március 3)

*hello*

Hello 1


----------



## titti77 (2011 Március 3)

Újabb jelek, amik arra utalnak, hogy túl sok kávét iszol:

- Percenként hatvan szót tudsz leírni - a lábaddal.
- A Nescafe elkészültének idejét is alig tudod kivárni. 
- Tövig rágod a munkatársad körmét is. 
- Azt kiáltod: "Szabad" - mielőtt még kopogtak volna. 
- Nyitott szemmel alszol. 
- A hónap dolgozója lettél a sarki kávézóban, pedig nem is ott dolgozol. 
- Segítesz a kutyádnak a farkát kergetni. 
- Tisztára nyalod a kávéfőzőt. 
- Elmész minden termékbemutatóra, a potya kávé kedvéért.


----------



## Banjole (2011 Március 3)

A tévedés híd a tapasztalatlanság és a tudás között.


----------



## titti77 (2011 Március 3)

The journey of a thousand miles begins with a single step.
Lao ce


----------



## ola700 (2011 Március 3)

A józsef és a színes szélesvásznú álomkabát Paudts féle verzióját egyszer láttam itt valahol....


----------



## titti77 (2011 Március 3)

The journey of a thousand miles begins with a single step.
Lao ce


----------



## Banjole (2011 Március 3)

Ha tudnám, melyik bunkó találta ki, hogy a "selypítek" ige S betűvel, a "raccsolok" pedig R betűvel kezdődjön!


----------



## ola700 (2011 Március 3)

3


----------



## ola700 (2011 Március 3)

4


----------



## Banjole (2011 Március 3)

Fiatal az, akinek fogalma sincs róla, hogy a régi szép idők az most van.


----------



## ola700 (2011 Március 3)

5


----------



## ola700 (2011 Március 3)

6


----------



## Banjole (2011 Március 3)

Az angol ülve gondolkodik, a francia állva, az amerikai járkálva, a magyar utána.


----------



## ola700 (2011 Március 3)

7


----------



## ola700 (2011 Március 3)

8


----------



## titti77 (2011 Március 3)

Az akadály az a rémisztő dolog,amit akkor látunk ha levesszük a szemünket a célról ...
Henry Ford


----------



## ola700 (2011 Március 3)

9


----------



## titti77 (2011 Március 3)

Az akadály az a rémisztő dolog,amit akkor látunk ha levesszük a szemünket a célról ...
Henry Ford


----------



## Banjole (2011 Március 3)

Nem szeretem a politikai vicceket. Túl sokat megválasztottak közülük.


----------



## ola700 (2011 Március 3)

10


----------



## ola700 (2011 Március 3)

11


----------



## titti77 (2011 Március 3)

Michael Jackson a Hit music-on épp ... Hihetetlen hogy már nem él ...


----------



## ola700 (2011 Március 3)

12


----------



## Banjole (2011 Március 3)

Mielőtt megszólalnál, gondolkodj el, szebb-e amit mondani akarsz, mint a csend, amit megtörsz!


----------



## ola700 (2011 Március 3)

..s ont monoton bút konokon...13


----------



## ola700 (2011 Március 3)

fájón...14


----------



## ola700 (2011 Március 3)

mintha lábakélne valamennyi rögnek....15


----------



## titti77 (2011 Március 3)

Nincs zavarba ejtőbb, mint látni , hog valaki elvégzi azt amit mi lehetetlennek hittünk...
Sam Ewing


----------



## Banjole (2011 Március 3)

Nem attól jó az állásod, hogy munka közben nem unod meg, hanem attól, hogy pihenés közben megjön hozzá a kedved!


----------



## titti77 (2011 Március 3)

Nincs zavarba ejtőbb, mint látni , hog valaki elvégzi azt amit mi lehetetlennek hittünk...
Sam Ewing


----------



## ola700 (2011 Március 3)

lomha földibékák szanaszét görögnek...16


----------



## ola700 (2011 Március 3)

Ne próbáld! Tedd vagy ne tedd, de ne próbáld!-Yoda


----------



## titti77 (2011 Március 3)

A szőke nő szülés után odafordul a szülészhez:
-Fiú?
-Nem. 
-Hanem?


----------



## ola700 (2011 Március 3)

18


----------



## ola700 (2011 Március 3)

19


----------



## titti77 (2011 Március 3)

A szőke nő szülés után odafordul a szülészhez:
-Fiú?
-Nem. 
-Hanem?


----------



## ola700 (2011 Március 3)

20 ra lapot húzott


----------



## titti77 (2011 Március 3)

-Hogy miért rúgtam ki a titkárnőmet?-2 héttel ezelőtt volt a 42. szülinapom. Reggel mikor felébredtem kissé rossz kedvem volr és ezt még fokozta a feleségem mikor nem is köszönne hogy ,,Boldog Születésnapot Drágám!'' de még azt se hogy ,,Jó Reggelt!''. a gyerekek még rám se néztek. Az irodában egyszer csak elém áll Jane ( a titkárnőm) és boldogsággal sugárzó arccal felköszöntött. Nagyon jól esett.Délben mikor kész lettem a munkával, bekopogtatott Jane , hogy elmehetnénk vacsorázni délután. Belementem és nem a szokásos helyünkre mentünk, hanem egy falusi kis éttermecskévben ahol megittunk 2-2 Martini-t. Utána mikor sétálunk az utcán azt mondja Jane, hogy inkább menjünk fel az ő lakásába és igyuk meg a délutáni kávénkat. Felmentünk a drága Jane lakásába ahol a délutáni kávé helyett még 2-2 Martini-t ittunk meg. Nagyon jól elvoltunk mikor azt mondta, hogy elmegy csak felvesz egy kényelmesebb ruhát, csak egy pillanat az egyész. Tényleg hamar kijött egy tortával a kezében és őt követték: a feleségem, a gyerekeim és a közelebbi munkatársak, és a ,,Happy Birthday''-t énekelték ..Én meg ülök a fotelban, és a zoknimon kívül semmi sem volt rajtam.......xD


----------



## titti77 (2011 Március 3)

„Ne rémítsen a szakadék álmaid és valóság közt. Ha a képzelet szárnyára vesz, meglesz a híd is hamar.” Belva Davis


----------



## titti77 (2011 Március 3)

╔══╗♫
║██║
║(o)║ ♥ music ♥ 
╚══╝


----------



## Banjole (2011 Március 3)

Hát én ezekkel gondolta hozzá szólni a dolgokhoz és jó, hogy itt megtehettem, de hiába vagyok több, mint 2 napja tag és van több, mint 20hozzászólásom még mindig nem tudok letölteni. Ez vajon miért lehet? Tudtok ebben segíteni? Már ki is léptem és újra be hátha ez kell hozzá.  Köszönöm ha segítetetk. B.


----------



## titti77 (2011 Március 3)

♫

(o)  music  



----------



## posz87 (2011 Március 3)

Én csak tudásomat szeretném bővíteni. Ehhez kellene összeszednem 20 hozzászólást


----------



## posz87 (2011 Március 3)

Mindenesetre most megpróbálok nem hülyeségeket ideírni


----------



## posz87 (2011 Március 3)

Szeretem a zenét.


----------



## posz87 (2011 Március 3)

Zenekarban is játszok mint billentyűs.


----------



## posz87 (2011 Március 3)

Hobbim a hangtechnika


----------



## posz87 (2011 Március 3)

- Ki az abszolút örökzöld énekes?
- ???
- Fenyő Miklós.


----------



## posz87 (2011 Március 3)

"Mielőtt bárkit is bírálsz valamiért, járnod kell a cipőjében egy mérföldet...
... Így amikor bírálod, egy mérföldre vagy tőle, és tiéd a cipője."


----------



## posz87 (2011 Március 3)

- Ki az abszolút udvarias?
- ???
- A buszvezető, amelyik átadja az ülőhelyét.


----------



## posz87 (2011 Március 3)

- Vádlott: úgy zajlott a betörés ahogyan azt az ügyvéd úr előadta?
- Hát, nem pontosan de az ő módszere sem rossz.


----------



## posz87 (2011 Március 3)

- Miért nincs a vonaton bástya?
- Mert "a vonat nem vár"...


----------



## posz87 (2011 Március 3)

- Mi történik, ha szembeköpsz egy zsiráfot?
- ???
- Kirúgja alólad a létrát.


----------



## posz87 (2011 Március 3)

- Mi az abszolút szemétség?
- Egy struccot megijeszteni a betonúton.


----------



## posz87 (2011 Március 3)

A föld gömb alakját akarja érzékeltetni a tanár a diákokkal.
- Móricka! Ha én itt a tanterem közepén elkezdek ásni, és ások, ások, hova jutok?
- A diliházba.


----------



## posz87 (2011 Március 3)

Egy angol család száll meg egy budapesti hotelben, a 222-es szobaban. A férj telefonon rendel két rumot:
- Two rums to room two two two.
A recepciós:
- Taram taram tam tam tam... szórakozz mással...


----------



## posz87 (2011 Március 3)

- Doktor úr, azt hiszem új szemüvegre lenne szükségem!
- Az biztos, mert ez egy hentesüzlet!


----------



## posz87 (2011 Március 3)

Pistike felel történelemből. Kérdi a tanárnő:
- Hol írták alá a függetlenségi nyilatkozatot?
- Hát szerintem biztos a lap alján!


----------



## posz87 (2011 Március 3)

elvileg már mennie kellene a dolognak
sok türelmet és kitartást mindenkinek aki idetéved
ja és ha unatkoztok két üzenet közt csak olvassatok vissza 
küldtem egy két viccet


----------



## oil (2011 Március 3)

Sziasztok


----------



## oil (2011 Március 3)

Posz87jóvicceket írtál.


----------



## oil (2011 Március 3)

Itt mindenki a 20-ra gyüjt?


----------



## oil (2011 Március 3)

Általában honnan neteztek?


----------



## gazsinak (2011 Március 3)

a hozzaszolasok nehezen mennek


----------



## gazsinak (2011 Március 3)

nehezen jonnek is


----------



## oil (2011 Március 3)

Olyan jó lenne egyszer eljutni Kanadába!


----------



## gazsinak (2011 Március 3)

20 kel


----------



## gazsinak (2011 Március 3)

hat igen


----------



## oil (2011 Március 3)

I would like to travel to Canada!


----------



## gazsinak (2011 Március 3)

Kanada


----------



## gazsinak (2011 Március 3)

en is de nem lehetseges meg


----------



## oil (2011 Március 3)

I was in Scotland two years ago.


----------



## gazsinak (2011 Március 3)

a vizum


----------



## gazsinak (2011 Március 3)

I was in Switzerland


----------



## gazsinak (2011 Március 3)

Last year


----------



## oil (2011 Március 3)

It was very nice and interesting.


----------



## gazsinak (2011 Március 3)

It was beautiful


----------



## gazsinak (2011 Március 3)

I was with the Sófár band we had two concerts


----------



## oil (2011 Március 3)

every man wear skirts


----------



## gazsinak (2011 Március 3)

It is a cristian band


----------



## oil (2011 Március 3)

in Scotland


----------



## gazsinak (2011 Március 3)

Ten young s


----------



## gazsinak (2011 Március 3)

no Swis


----------



## oil (2011 Március 3)

Lassan elérjük a 20-at


----------



## oil (2011 Március 3)

Csak azt nem értem minek ez a szabály?


----------



## oil (2011 Március 3)

Bár szabályokat mindig kell létrehozni


----------



## oil (2011 Március 3)

Nos köszönöm a segítséget


----------



## oil (2011 Március 3)

Üdv, mindenkinek!!!


----------



## adrina (2011 Március 3)

1


----------



## adrina (2011 Március 3)

2


----------



## adrina (2011 Március 3)

3


----------



## adrina (2011 Március 4)

4


----------



## adrina (2011 Március 4)

5


----------



## adrina (2011 Március 4)

6


----------



## adrina (2011 Március 4)

7


----------



## adrina (2011 Március 4)

8


----------



## adrina (2011 Március 4)

9


----------



## adrina (2011 Március 4)

10


----------



## adrina (2011 Március 4)

a fele már megvan


----------



## adrina (2011 Március 4)

12


----------



## adrina (2011 Március 4)

már nincs sok


----------



## adrina (2011 Március 4)

14


----------



## adrina (2011 Március 4)

15


----------



## adrina (2011 Március 4)

ééés már csak 5


----------



## adrina (2011 Március 4)

17


----------



## adrina (2011 Március 4)

18


----------



## adrina (2011 Március 4)

19


----------



## adrina (2011 Március 4)

éés az utolsó yeee)
még 2nap...


----------



## viki 211121 (2011 Március 4)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


nnn


----------



## budy01 (2011 Március 4)

Hali!


----------



## budy01 (2011 Március 4)

1


----------



## budy01 (2011 Március 4)

2


----------



## budy01 (2011 Március 4)

3


----------



## budy01 (2011 Március 4)

4


----------



## budy01 (2011 Március 4)

5


----------



## budy01 (2011 Március 4)

6


----------



## budy01 (2011 Március 4)

7


----------



## budy01 (2011 Március 4)

8


----------



## budy01 (2011 Március 4)

9


----------



## budy01 (2011 Március 4)

10


----------



## budy01 (2011 Március 4)

11


----------



## Peko17 (2011 Március 4)

Hali


----------



## budy01 (2011 Március 4)

12


----------



## budy01 (2011 Március 4)

13


----------



## budy01 (2011 Március 4)

14


----------



## budy01 (2011 Március 4)

15


----------



## budy01 (2011 Március 4)

16


----------



## Peko17 (2011 Március 4)

h


----------



## budy01 (2011 Március 4)

17


----------



## Peko17 (2011 Március 4)

e


----------



## budy01 (2011 Március 4)

g


----------



## Peko17 (2011 Március 4)

l


----------



## budy01 (2011 Március 4)

w


----------



## budy01 (2011 Március 4)

k


----------



## Peko17 (2011 Március 4)

o


----------



## budy01 (2011 Március 4)

x


----------



## Peko17 (2011 Március 4)

1


----------



## Peko17 (2011 Március 4)

2


----------



## Peko17 (2011 Március 4)

3


----------



## Zsüdi (2011 Március 4)

Sziasztok! Pár órája regisztráltam, de már találtam itt érdekes dolgokat! Örülök, hogy rátaláltam erre az oldalra! =)


----------



## Peko17 (2011 Március 4)

4


----------



## Peko17 (2011 Március 4)

5


----------



## Zsüdi (2011 Március 4)

1


----------



## Peko17 (2011 Március 4)

6


----------



## Peko17 (2011 Március 4)

hat


----------



## Zsüdi (2011 Március 4)

2


----------



## Peko17 (2011 Március 4)

és fél


----------



## Zsüdi (2011 Március 4)

3


----------



## Peko17 (2011 Március 4)

ee


----------



## Zsüdi (2011 Március 4)

5


----------



## Peko17 (2011 Március 4)

eeee


----------



## Peko17 (2011 Március 4)

eeeeee


----------



## Peko17 (2011 Március 4)

eeeeeeeee


----------



## Peko17 (2011 Március 4)

még 3


----------



## Zsüdi (2011 Március 4)

6


----------



## Peko17 (2011 Március 4)

2,...1


----------



## Zsüdi (2011 Március 4)

7


----------



## Zsüdi (2011 Március 4)

8


----------



## Peko17 (2011 Március 4)

kilövés


----------



## Zsüdi (2011 Március 4)

9


----------



## Zizzuuu (2011 Március 4)

Szia mindenkinek!


----------



## Zizzuuu (2011 Március 4)

Ha valaki gyűjt éppen hozzászólást, akár beszélgethetnénk is. Még van néhány kötelező hozzászólásom.


----------



## ati852 (2011 Március 4)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg......


----------



## ati852 (2011 Március 4)

gyűjtöm


----------



## ati852 (2011 Március 4)

húsz


----------



## ati852 (2011 Március 4)

hozzászólást


----------



## ati852 (2011 Március 4)

bár


----------



## ati852 (2011 Március 4)

semmiről


----------



## ati852 (2011 Március 4)

nem


----------



## ati852 (2011 Március 4)

tudok


----------



## ati852 (2011 Március 4)

irni


----------



## ati852 (2011 Március 4)

úgyhogy


----------



## ati852 (2011 Március 4)

most


----------



## ati852 (2011 Március 4)

egyszavas


----------



## ati852 (2011 Március 4)

üzeneteket


----------



## ati852 (2011 Március 4)

küldözgetek


----------



## ati852 (2011 Március 4)

jobbra


----------



## ati852 (2011 Március 4)

balra


----------



## ati852 (2011 Március 4)

de


----------



## ati852 (2011 Március 4)

mostmár


----------



## ati852 (2011 Március 4)

lassan


----------



## ati852 (2011 Március 4)

Kigyűlt!!!


----------



## ati852 (2011 Március 4)

kigyűlt a 20 hozzászólás


----------



## ati852 (2011 Március 4)

de még mindig


----------



## ati852 (2011 Március 4)

azt irja ki


----------



## ati852 (2011 Március 4)

hogy nincs meg


----------



## Zizzuuu (2011 Március 4)

Ati852, igazad


----------



## Zizzuuu (2011 Március 4)

van


----------



## Zizzuuu (2011 Március 4)

Éljen


----------



## Zizzuuu (2011 Március 4)

a


----------



## Zizzuuu (2011 Március 4)

húsz


----------



## Zizzuuu (2011 Március 4)

hozzászólás!


----------



## Zizzuuu (2011 Március 4)

Egyébként


----------



## Zizzuuu (2011 Március 4)

tetszik


----------



## Zizzuuu (2011 Március 4)

az


----------



## Zizzuuu (2011 Március 4)

oldal,


----------



## Zizzuuu (2011 Március 4)

már régóta böngészem.


----------



## Zizzuuu (2011 Március 4)

Köszönet mindenkinek


----------



## Zizzuuu (2011 Március 4)

a feltöltésekért.


----------



## Zizzuuu (2011 Március 4)

Főleg a


----------



## Zizzuuu (2011 Március 4)

nyelvi topik(ok) tetszenek.


----------



## Zizzuuu (2011 Március 4)

Úgy látom jól alakul a hozzászólásszámom.


----------



## Zizzuuu (2011 Március 4)

Ezzel elköszönök mindenkitől, úgysem érdekelt senkit az irományom.
Ez a topik nem is arra lett kitalálva, hogy bárkit érdekeljen.
Üdv mindenkinek.


----------



## bogydt (2011 Március 4)

halihóü


----------



## Hajni* (2011 Március 4)

Köszönöm.


----------



## Hajni* (2011 Március 4)

Hello


----------



## Hajni* (2011 Március 4)

Sziasztok


----------



## Hajni* (2011 Március 4)

Halihó


----------



## Hajni* (2011 Március 4)

Hol látod?


----------



## Hajni* (2011 Március 4)

Helloka


----------



## Hajni* (2011 Március 4)

Sziasztok


----------



## Hajni* (2011 Március 4)

Köszönet


----------



## Hajni* (2011 Március 4)

Puszi mindenkinek


----------



## Hajni* (2011 Március 4)

a


----------



## simitytundi (2011 Március 4)

*nagyon jó*

nagyon jók


----------



## Hajni* (2011 Március 4)

b


----------



## Hajni* (2011 Március 4)

c


----------



## Hajni* (2011 Március 4)

dede


----------



## Hajni* (2011 Március 4)

oké


----------



## Hajni* (2011 Március 4)

benne vagyok


----------



## Hajni* (2011 Március 4)

legyen, oké


----------



## Hajni* (2011 Március 4)

vártam


----------



## Hajni* (2011 Március 4)

na egy utolsó


----------



## Hajni* (2011 Március 4)

Sziasztok


----------



## medland (2011 Március 4)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


 
köszönjük!


----------



## medland (2011 Március 4)

Még szükség van pár


----------



## medland (2011 Március 4)

hozzászólásra


----------



## medland (2011 Március 4)

de utánna


----------



## medland (2011 Március 4)

jó lesz


----------



## duckdany (2011 Március 4)

*E-könyv kellene*

Szeretnék egy e-könyvet letölteni ezért kell a 20 hozzászólás...


----------



## medland (2011 Március 4)

:d


----------



## duckdany (2011 Március 4)

már csak 19...


----------



## duckdany (2011 Március 4)

már csak 18...


----------



## medland (2011 Március 4)

Az e-könyvek jók


----------



## duckdany (2011 Március 4)

a könyvet csak itt találtam meg...


----------



## medland (2011 Március 4)

sok jó dolog van itt


----------



## medland (2011 Március 4)

és végre már csak egy hozzászólás szükséges!


----------



## duckdany (2011 Március 4)

17...


----------



## medland (2011 Március 4)

köszönöm ezt a lehetőséget!


----------



## duckdany (2011 Március 4)

valahol elszámoltam magam?


----------



## muzsi19 (2011 Március 4)

hát ez mókás kis topik


----------



## muzsi19 (2011 Március 4)

én is felteszem a kezem


----------



## muzsi19 (2011 Március 4)

hű, de sok a 20 másodperc...


----------



## muzsi19 (2011 Március 4)

egyébként én is könyvekért jöttem


----------



## muzsi19 (2011 Március 4)

a könyvletöltéshez tényleg kell 20-at feltölteni? de ha még egy sincs? ezért akarok letölteni


----------



## medland (2011 Március 4)

Még mindíg nem enged letölteni pedig meg van a 20 hozzászólás és két napos regisztráció


----------



## medland (2011 Március 4)

*Még mindíg ezt írja ki!!!*Help!!!
Lehet várok 2 napot!!

*medland*, a lap megetekintésére nincs jogosultságod, ennek a következő okai lehetnek:

*Minimum 20 hozzászólás és legalább 2 napos regisztráció szükséges az oldal megtekintéséhez, vagy a funkció használatához.* Ebben, vagy ebben a témában ezeket könnyedén összegyűjtheted.
Esetleg más üzenetét próbálod módosítani, vagy az adminisztrátori lehetöségeket használni.
Ha épp üzenetet próbálsz küldeni, elképzelhető, hogy ezt az adminisztrátor itt nem engedélyezte.


----------



## medland (2011 Március 4)

Elméletileg 20 kell,de vannak olyan könyvek amikhez nem szükséges a 20 hozzászólás.
Szerintem attól függ,hogy hogy tették fel a könyvet.


----------



## szilagyieleonora (2011 Március 4)

Szia!


----------



## szilagyieleonora (2011 Március 4)

Köszönöm!


----------



## Fritschi (2011 Március 4)

Már sok információt szereztem nagyon tetszik az oldal.Remélem sürün fogom meglátogatni.
Üdvözlettel Fritschi


----------



## yeshajnalka (2011 Március 4)

Nagyon jó topic....itt aztán van amiből válogatni...köszönöm


----------



## szilagyieleonora (2011 Március 4)

Jó kis oldal.


----------



## szilagyieleonora (2011 Március 4)

Sok könyvet megtaláltam amit már régen szívesen elovastam volna.


----------



## szilagyieleonora (2011 Március 4)

Én is a 20 hozzászólást gyűjtögetem.


----------



## duckdany (2011 Március 4)

még 14...


----------



## szilagyieleonora (2011 Március 4)

Azért, hogy ne mindig uganaz legyen, egy kis vers kedvencemtől, Radnótitól:


----------



## szilagyieleonora (2011 Március 4)

Radnóti Miklós : Kis nyelvtan


----------



## szilagyieleonora (2011 Március 4)

Én *én* vagyok magamnak,


----------



## szilagyieleonora (2011 Március 4)

s neked én *te* vagyok,


----------



## szilagyieleonora (2011 Március 4)

s te *én* vagy magadnak,


----------



## szilagyieleonora (2011 Március 4)

két külön hatalom.


----------



## Galambica (2011 Március 4)

"Most múlik pontosan,
Engedem had menjen
Szaladjon kifelé belőlem
Gondoltam egyetlen
nem vagy itt jó helyen
nem vagy való nekem
Villámlik mennydörög
ez tényleg szerelem."
/Quimby/


----------



## duckdany (2011 Március 4)

lassan meglesz...


----------



## szilagyieleonora (2011 Március 4)

S ketten *mi* vagyunk.


----------



## szilagyieleonora (2011 Március 4)

De csak ha vállalom.


----------



## szilagyieleonora (2011 Március 4)

Radnóti Miklós: Örizz és védj


----------



## szilagyieleonora (2011 Március 4)

Álmomban fú a szél már éjjelente
s a hófehéren villanó vitorlák
csattogva híznak messzi útra készen.


----------



## szilagyieleonora (2011 Március 4)

Úgy írom itt e lassu költeményt,
mint búcsuzó, ki ujra kezdi éltét,
s ezentúl bottal írja verseit 
szálló homokra távol Áfrikában.


----------



## szilagyieleonora (2011 Március 4)

De mindenünnen, Áfrikából is
borzalmas sírás hallik; rémitő
gyermekét szoptatja nappal, éjjel
szederjes mellén a dajka idő.


----------



## szilagyieleonora (2011 Március 4)

Mit ér a szó két háború között,
s mit érek én, a ritka és nehéz
szavak tudósa, hogyha ostobán
bombát szorongat minden kerge kéz!


----------



## szilagyieleonora (2011 Március 4)

Egünkre láng fut és a földre hull
az égi fényjelekből olvasó,
fájdalom kerít körül fehéren,
akár apályidőn tengert a só.


----------



## ádámó931 (2011 Március 4)

*Üdvözlök mindenkit, éljen a zene!!!*

Üdvözlök mindenkit, éljen a zene!!!


----------



## szilagyieleonora (2011 Március 4)

Őrizz és védj, fehérlő fájdalom,
s te hószín öntudat, maradj velem:
tiszta szavam sose kormozza be
a barna füsttel égő félelem!
1937


----------



## yeshajnalka (2011 Március 4)

Hát én is nagyon szeretem a Húsvétot, és egyáltalában az ünnepet is!


----------



## yeshajnalka (2011 Március 4)

Csak kávézom és nézem ezeket a szuper kis ötletket, nagyon jók! köszi


----------



## yeshajnalka (2011 Március 4)

Már én is megszeretném nézni a csatolt fájlokat....


----------



## yeshajnalka (2011 Március 4)

Bármelyik topicra kattintok, tetszik....


----------



## yeshajnalka (2011 Március 4)

Csak gratulálni tudok hozzá


----------



## ádámó931 (2011 Március 4)

melitta írta:


> aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg



1


----------



## ádámó931 (2011 Március 4)

ádámó931 írta:


> 1



2


----------



## ádámó931 (2011 Március 4)

ádámó931 írta:


> 2



3


----------



## ádámó931 (2011 Március 4)

ádámó931 írta:


> 3



4


----------



## ádámó931 (2011 Március 4)

ádámó931 írta:


> 4



5


----------



## ádámó931 (2011 Március 4)

ádámó931 írta:


> 5



6


----------



## ádámó931 (2011 Március 4)

ádámó931 írta:


> 6



7


----------



## ádámó931 (2011 Március 4)

ádámó931 írta:


> 7



8


----------



## ádámó931 (2011 Március 4)

ádámó931 írta:


> 8



9


----------



## yeshajnalka (2011 Március 4)

NY egy varázs....remélem egyszer eljutok én is oda.......


----------



## ádámó931 (2011 Március 4)

ádámó931 írta:


> 9



10


----------



## ádámó931 (2011 Március 4)

ádámó931 írta:


> 10



11


----------



## ádámó931 (2011 Március 4)

ádámó931 írta:


> 11



12


----------



## ádámó931 (2011 Március 4)

ádámó931 írta:


> 12



12


----------



## ádámó931 (2011 Március 4)

ádámó931 írta:


> 12



13


----------



## ádámó931 (2011 Március 4)

ádámó931 írta:


> 13



14


----------



## ádámó931 (2011 Március 4)

ádámó931 írta:


> 14



15


----------



## ádámó931 (2011 Március 4)

ádámó931 írta:


> 15


16


----------



## ádámó931 (2011 Március 4)

ádámó931 írta:


> 16



17


----------



## ádámó931 (2011 Március 4)

ádámó931 írta:


> 17



18


----------



## ádámó931 (2011 Március 4)

ádámó931 írta:


> 18



19


----------



## duckdany (2011 Március 4)

már nem tudom


----------



## duckdany (2011 Március 4)

11


----------



## duckdany (2011 Március 4)

10


----------



## duckdany (2011 Március 4)

9


----------



## duckdany (2011 Március 4)

8


----------



## simoneva (2011 Március 4)

köszike


----------



## duckdany (2011 Március 4)

7


----------



## duckdany (2011 Március 4)

6


----------



## duckdany (2011 Március 4)

5


----------



## duckdany (2011 Március 4)

4


----------



## tamair (2011 Március 4)

sziasztok


----------



## duckdany (2011 Március 4)

3


----------



## duckdany (2011 Március 4)

2


----------



## tamair (2011 Március 4)

2. hozzászólás


----------



## duckdany (2011 Március 4)

1


----------



## tamair (2011 Március 4)

3.


----------



## duckdany (2011 Március 4)

+1


----------



## tamair (2011 Március 4)

4.


----------



## tamair (2011 Március 4)

5.


----------



## tamair (2011 Március 4)

6.


----------



## tamair (2011 Március 4)

7.


----------



## tamair (2011 Március 4)

8.


----------



## tamair (2011 Március 4)

9.


----------



## tamair (2011 Március 4)

10.


----------



## tamair (2011 Március 4)

11.


----------



## tamair (2011 Március 4)

12.


----------



## tamair (2011 Március 4)

13.


----------



## tamair (2011 Március 4)

14.


----------



## tamair (2011 Március 4)

15.


----------



## tamair (2011 Március 4)

16.


----------



## tamair (2011 Március 4)

17.


----------



## tamair (2011 Március 4)

18.


----------



## tamair (2011 Március 4)

19.


----------



## tamair (2011 Március 4)

20.


----------



## tamair (2011 Március 4)

+1


----------



## A nagy Ho Ho (2011 Március 4)

Én nem tudok főzni.


----------



## vmária (2011 Március 4)

SZIASZTOK!
Kérlek segitsetek! Szükségem lenne a PROJECT 1 tanári kézikönyv
tesztjeire. NAGYON KÖSZÖNÖM.


----------



## A nagy Ho Ho (2011 Március 4)

1


----------



## A nagy Ho Ho (2011 Március 4)

23456789


----------



## zavaros (2011 Március 4)

gipsi queen írta:


> MELITTA.....koszonom hogy itt lehetek es gratulalok.



Ez itt a vatta helye. :-?


----------



## fizberry (2011 Március 4)

1.


----------



## fizberry (2011 Március 4)

2.


----------



## fizberry (2011 Március 4)

3.


----------



## fizberry (2011 Március 4)

4.


----------



## fizberry (2011 Március 4)

5.


----------



## fizberry (2011 Március 4)

6.


----------



## fizberry (2011 Március 4)

7.


----------



## fizberry (2011 Március 4)

8.


----------



## fizberry (2011 Március 4)

9.


----------



## fizberry (2011 Március 4)

10.


----------



## fizberry (2011 Március 4)

11.


----------



## fizberry (2011 Március 4)

12.


----------



## fizberry (2011 Március 4)

13.


----------



## fizberry (2011 Március 4)

14.


----------



## fizberry (2011 Március 4)

15.


----------



## hrety (2011 Március 4)

Üdvözlet mindenkinek


----------



## fizberry (2011 Március 4)

16.


----------



## hrety (2011 Március 4)

Nagyon jó ötlet hogy itt bárki összeszedheti a 20 hozzászólást


----------



## fizberry (2011 Március 4)

17.


----------



## hrety (2011 Március 4)

5.


----------



## fizberry (2011 Március 4)

18.


----------



## hrety (2011 Március 4)

6.


----------



## hrety (2011 Március 4)

7.


----------



## hrety (2011 Március 4)

8.


----------



## fizberry (2011 Március 4)

19.


----------



## hrety (2011 Március 4)

9.


----------



## hrety (2011 Március 4)

10.


----------



## fizberry (2011 Március 4)

20.


----------



## hrety (2011 Március 4)

11.


----------



## fizberry (2011 Március 4)

köszönöm


----------



## hrety (2011 Március 4)

Gratulálok a 20.-hoz


----------



## hrety (2011 Március 4)

13.


----------



## hrety (2011 Március 4)

14.


----------



## hrety (2011 Március 4)

15.


----------



## hrety (2011 Március 4)

16.


----------



## hrety (2011 Március 4)

17.


----------



## hrety (2011 Március 4)

18.


----------



## hrety (2011 Március 4)

19.


----------



## hrety (2011 Március 4)

20.


----------



## hrety (2011 Március 4)

Köszönöm


----------



## békacomb (2011 Március 4)

Üdv mindenkinek


----------



## békacomb (2011 Március 4)

A


----------



## békacomb (2011 Március 4)

Á


----------



## békacomb (2011 Március 4)

B


----------



## békacomb (2011 Március 4)

C


----------



## békacomb (2011 Március 4)

Cs


----------



## békacomb (2011 Március 4)

D


----------



## békacomb (2011 Március 4)

E


----------



## békacomb (2011 Március 4)

F


----------



## békacomb (2011 Március 4)

G


----------



## békacomb (2011 Március 4)

H


----------



## békacomb (2011 Március 4)

I


----------



## békacomb (2011 Március 4)

J


----------



## békacomb (2011 Március 4)

K


----------



## békacomb (2011 Március 4)

L


----------



## békacomb (2011 Március 4)

M


----------



## csintike91 (2011 Március 4)

helló!!!


----------



## békacomb (2011 Március 4)

N


----------



## csintike91 (2011 Március 4)

1


----------



## csintike91 (2011 Március 4)

miért ilyen szar ez az oldalLLL????


----------



## csintike91 (2011 Március 4)

xDDDD


----------



## békacomb (2011 Március 4)

O


----------



## csintike91 (2011 Március 4)

dgdf


----------



## csintike91 (2011 Március 4)

k


----------



## csintike91 (2011 Március 4)

m


----------



## csintike91 (2011 Március 4)

dfdsfsfdasfsadfsdfsafdsafsdadfdsafsdf


----------



## békacomb (2011 Március 4)

P


----------



## csintike91 (2011 Március 4)

dsfsdfsda


----------



## csintike91 (2011 Március 4)

dsfsadfsa


----------



## békacomb (2011 Március 4)

Q és megvan a 20.


----------



## csintike91 (2011 Március 4)

hztrrsfdggkztrewretzuioiuzgtf


----------



## csintike91 (2011 Március 4)

dsfgsdfsd


----------



## csintike91 (2011 Március 4)

iuztzrtuikj muu


----------



## csintike91 (2011 Március 4)

űáélkjhgffdsa


----------



## csintike91 (2011 Március 4)

15


----------



## csintike91 (2011 Március 4)

ennyit szenvedni egy könyvért -.-'


----------



## csintike91 (2011 Március 4)

rem megengedi majd h leszedjem meert ha nem megvrerek vkit


----------



## csintike91 (2011 Március 4)

értitek????


----------



## csintike91 (2011 Március 4)

sdgefd


----------



## csintike91 (2011 Március 4)

am nem is vok kanadai hehehehehe xDDDDDD


----------



## csintike91 (2011 Március 4)

vbnfdvcbdfhgnbdbg


----------



## minicicák (2011 Március 4)

:444:


melitta írta:


> aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


----------



## minicicák (2011 Március 4)

ti ezt értitek


----------



## arycat (2011 Március 4)

Köszi Melitta, nagyon rendes vagy!!!


----------



## arycat (2011 Március 4)

3


----------



## arycat (2011 Március 4)

4


----------



## arycat (2011 Március 4)

5


----------



## kis.orsika (2011 Március 4)

Mint pedagógógus a Kincskereső kisködmönt csak ajánlani tudom minden kisgyermekes szülő figyelmébe.


----------



## yeshajnalka (2011 Március 4)

nAGYON szép és tartalmas, csak igy tovább.....


----------



## minicicák (2011 Március 4)

kiss


Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


----------



## yeshajnalka (2011 Március 4)

Nekem tetszik...bár már az én esküvőm is régen volt, de azért még jó emlékezni....


----------



## minicicák (2011 Március 4)

milyen az idő


----------



## minicicák (2011 Március 4)

:55:


minicicák írta:


> milyen az idő


----------



## minicicák (2011 Március 4)

:``:


minicicák írta:


> :55:


----------



## minicicák (2011 Március 4)

:..:


minicicák írta:


> :``:


----------



## minicicák (2011 Március 4)

minicicák írta:


> :..:


----------



## minicicák (2011 Március 4)

:99:


minicicák írta:


>


----------



## minicicák (2011 Március 4)

minicicák írta:


> :99:


----------



## yeshajnalka (2011 Március 4)

Nagyon jó ez a topic, és hasznos is csak gratulálok hozzá....számomra is a román nyelv idegen, sajnos vagy nem kell használjuk......


----------



## minicicák (2011 Március 4)

minicicák írta:


> kiss


----------



## kis.orsika (2011 Március 4)

Mik ezek a hozzászólások jobb lenne ha valós témákhoz valós hozzászólásokat fűznének.....


----------



## minamartin (2011 Március 4)

Sziasztok.


----------



## kis.orsika (2011 Március 4)

telefon töltő


----------



## kis.orsika (2011 Március 4)

Alig várom a tavaszt azokat a napokat amikor az óra előre van állitva és délután kellemesen lehet még sétálni a szabadban.


----------



## yeshajnalka (2011 Március 4)

Sziasztok, nagyon jó ötletitek vannak, csak gratulálni tudok hozzá, majd bővebben irok, ha már jól kinézelődtem magamat nálatok. Én is imádok varrni....


----------



## minicicák (2011 Március 4)

Ti mere vagytok?


----------



## kis.orsika (2011 Március 4)

mióta van kettő orchdeám azóta kaptam kedvet a virágokhoz előtte mindig attól féltem nállam minden elpusztul de jó egy igénytelenebb virággal kezdeni és az erőt ad a többi meg már jön.


----------



## minicicák (2011 Március 4)

:34:


minicicák írta:


> ti mere vagytok?


----------



## kis.orsika (2011 Március 4)

Anyósom virág mániás töb mint 200 virágja van sokat gondozza egy nap a virágoké a hétből minden meglocsolja meg letisztogatja és beszél hozzájuk.


----------



## kis.orsika (2011 Március 4)

Szerintem igaz aki a virágot szereti a rossz ember nem lehet.


----------



## minicicák (2011 Március 4)

:0::0::00::88:


minicicák írta:


> :34:


----------



## kis.orsika (2011 Március 4)

Szuper a töltés a testvérem mutatta és mondta el jó hogy van ez az oldal.


----------



## minicicák (2011 Március 4)

:,,::23:://:


minicicák írta:


> :0::0::00::88:


----------



## minicicák (2011 Március 4)

:11:


minicicák írta:


> :,,::23:://:


----------



## minicicák (2011 Március 4)

:77:


minicicák írta:


> :11:


----------



## Galambica (2011 Március 4)

Üdvözlet minden kedves fórumozónak!


----------



## minicicák (2011 Március 4)

:4:\\m/:3:


minicicák írta:


> kiss


----------



## minicicák (2011 Március 4)

:555:


minicicák írta:


> :4:\\m/:3:


----------



## minicicák (2011 Március 4)

:555:


minicicák írta:


> :555:


----------



## varazsko (2011 Március 4)

19


----------



## varazsko (2011 Március 4)

1


----------



## minamartin (2011 Március 4)

3.


----------



## varazsko (2011 Március 4)

2


----------



## minamartin (2011 Március 4)

2


----------



## minamartin (2011 Március 4)

4


----------



## minamartin (2011 Március 4)

5


----------



## minamartin (2011 Március 4)

6


----------



## minamartin (2011 Március 4)

7


----------



## minamartin (2011 Március 4)

8


----------



## minamartin (2011 Március 4)

9


----------



## varazsko (2011 Március 4)

4


----------



## minamartin (2011 Március 4)

10


----------



## minamartin (2011 Március 4)

11


----------



## minamartin (2011 Március 4)

12


----------



## minamartin (2011 Március 4)

13


----------



## minamartin (2011 Március 4)

14


----------



## minamartin (2011 Március 4)

15


----------



## minamartin (2011 Március 4)

16


----------



## minamartin (2011 Március 4)

17


----------



## minamartin (2011 Március 4)

18


----------



## minamartin (2011 Március 4)

19


----------



## minamartin (2011 Március 4)

20. bocsi ezért a megoldásért.


----------



## RobertoR (2011 Március 4)

Üdv


----------



## RobertoR (2011 Március 4)

jó ez a számos megoldás


----------



## RobertoR (2011 Március 4)

akkor ez már 3


----------



## Horvát Hajnalka (2011 Március 4)

Én szeretnék


----------



## RobertoR (2011 Március 4)

4


----------



## RobertoR (2011 Március 4)

ötös hsz


----------



## RobertoR (2011 Március 4)

6


----------



## Horvát Hajnalka (2011 Március 4)

Hát igen, szuper vagy!


----------



## Horvát Hajnalka (2011 Március 4)

Nem is olyan nehéz, mint ahogy elsőre gondoltam


----------



## Horvát Hajnalka (2011 Március 4)

Akármi


----------



## Horvát Hajnalka (2011 Március 4)

Valahogy csak összegyűl


----------



## Horvát Hajnalka (2011 Március 4)

Nagyon örülök, hogy itt lehetek


----------



## Horvát Hajnalka (2011 Március 4)

Neked is szép napod legyen


----------



## RobertoR (2011 Március 4)

hét


----------



## RobertoR (2011 Március 4)

8


----------



## RobertoR (2011 Március 4)

kilenc


----------



## RobertoR (2011 Március 4)

10


----------



## RobertoR (2011 Március 4)

tizenegy


----------



## RobertoR (2011 Március 4)

12


----------



## RobertoR (2011 Március 4)

tizenhárom


----------



## RobertoR (2011 Március 4)

14


----------



## RobertoR (2011 Március 4)

tizenöt


----------



## RobertoR (2011 Március 4)

16


----------



## RobertoR (2011 Március 4)

tizenhét


----------



## RobertoR (2011 Március 4)

18


----------



## RobertoR (2011 Március 4)

tizenkilenc


----------



## RobertoR (2011 Március 4)

megvan a 20


----------



## stara (2011 Március 4)

egy megérett a meggy


----------



## stara (2011 Március 4)

kettő csipkebokor vessző


----------



## stara (2011 Március 4)

három te leszel a párom


----------



## stara (2011 Március 4)

négy te kis leány hová mégy


----------



## stara (2011 Március 4)

öt érik a tök


----------



## stara (2011 Március 4)

hat hasad a pad


----------



## stara (2011 Március 4)

hét zsemlét süt a pék


----------



## stara (2011 Március 4)

nyolc üres a polc


----------



## stara (2011 Március 4)

kilenc kis Ferenc


----------



## stara (2011 Március 4)

10 tiszta viz


----------



## stara (2011 Március 4)

ha nem tiszta vidd vissza


----------



## stara (2011 Március 4)

12


----------



## Horvát Hajnalka (2011 Március 4)

Jó lehetőség


----------



## Horvát Hajnalka (2011 Március 4)

Mindenkinek szép estét kívánok!


----------



## stara (2011 Március 4)

szép jo estét Kedves Hajnalka


----------



## stara (2011 Március 4)

hm, és nem ment el amit irtam.na szoval mégegyszer:Jó estét Kedves Hajnalka!


----------



## stara (2011 Március 4)

és mégis...forog a Föld.meg az üzenet is elment.szoval 15?meglátjuk


----------



## stara (2011 Március 4)

16 vagy 17.valahogy 15öket ir


----------



## stara (2011 Március 4)

17-legyen


----------



## stara (2011 Március 4)

18


----------



## stara (2011 Március 4)

20


----------



## semibravis (2011 Március 4)

A nők időnként olyasmit tesznek, hogy az ember csak áll és bámul. Egész életedben próbálkozhatnál, bizonyos dolgokban mégsem volnál képes olyan könnyedségre, mint ők. A lelkük mélyén valahogy könnyedek. A lelkük mélyén.


----------



## stara (2011 Március 4)

azaz most husz és ami lemaradt:majd a cica megissza


----------



## semibravis (2011 Március 4)

Tudod, mi olyan szép itt? Nézd: ahogyan sétálunk, a homokban hagyjuk a cipőnk nyomát, itt maradnak, szépen kirajzolódnak. De holnap, amikor felkelsz és végignézel ezen a hosszú parton, semmit sem látsz, sehol egyetlen nyom, jel. Éjjel a tenger elmossa. A tenger mindent elrejt. Mintha soha senki nem járt volna itt. Mintha mi sem léteztünk volna. Ha van hely a világon, ahol arra gondolhatsz, milyen semmi vagy, hát ez itt olyan. Már nem föld és még nem tenger. Nem ál-élet, de nem is valódi. Idő. Múló idő. És kész.


----------



## semibravis (2011 Március 4)

Valaki nagy történeteket talál ki magának, igen, és évekig élhet úgy, hogy hisz bennük, nem számít, milyen őrültek, milyen valószínűtlenek, hordozza őket, és kész. Még boldogítóak is. Boldogítóak, és akár soha nem kell szakítani velük. Mégis, eljön egy nap, amikor minden ok nélkül valami megpattan a nagy képzelgő szívében, és ott áll, értetlenül, föl nem foghatja, miért nincs már vele az a mesebeli história, hogyan került rajta kívülre, mintha valaki másnak az őrülete volna, tudván tudva, hogy az a másvalaki ő maga. Ennyi. Olykor elég hozzá valami semmiség. Egy kérdés.


----------



## semibravis (2011 Március 4)

Nézegetett erre, arra, de nem látta a végét. Képtelen volt felfogni. Nincs mit tenni. Nem tudott rájönni, hogy merre van az élet.


----------



## semibravis (2011 Március 4)

Milyen szép, ha minden tengerhez, mely ránk vár, van egy folyó a számunkra.


----------



## semibravis (2011 Március 4)

Minden történetnek zenéje van. Ennek fehér zenéje. Ez fontos, mert a fehér zene különös muzsika, időnkint zavarba ejtő: halkan szól, és lassan kell táncolni rá. Ha jól játsszák, olyan, mintha a csönd szólna, s akik szépen táncolják, úgy tűnik, meg sem mozdulnak.


----------



## semibravis (2011 Március 4)

“Egy anya elvitte Mahatma Gandhihoz a kisfiát. Így könyörgött:
– Kérlek Mahatma, mondd meg a fiamnak, hogy ne egyen cukrot.
Gandhi egy pillanatra megállt, aztán azt mondta:
– Két hét múlva hozd vissza a fiadat. – A meglepett asszony megköszönte a dolgot és azt mondta, így is fog tenni.
Két héttel később az asszony visszatért a fiával. Gandhi a gyerek szemébe nézett és azt mondta:
- Ne egyél cukrot!
Hálásan, de meghökkenve kérdezte meg a nő:
– Miért mondtad azt, hogy két hét múlva hozzam vissza? Akkor is megmondhattad volna neki ugyanezt.
Gandhi azt válaszolta:
– Két héttel ezelőtt még én is ettem cukrot.”
Testesítsd meg azt, amit tanítasz, és csak azt tanítsd, amit megtestesítesz.


----------



## semibravis (2011 Március 4)

“Kelj fel! Ha biztosan tudnád, hogy halálos beteg vagy, ha kevés lenne hátra értékes idődből, hogy hasznosítsd az életed és eltöprengj azon, ki vagy, nem pocsékolnád az idődet önmagad kényeztetésére, félelmeidre, letargiákra vagy ambíciókra. Nos, azt mondom neked, hogy halálos beteg vagy; meg fogsz halni ugyanis. Néhány évvel több vagy kevesebb idő, mielőtt elmúlnál, nem sok különbséget jelent. Légy boldog most, ok nélkül – vagy soha nem leszel az.”


----------



## semibravis (2011 Március 4)

Milarepa mindenütt kereste a megvilágosodást, de nem talált választ – míg egy nap látott egy öregembert, aki lassan lefelé sétált egy hegyi ösvényen, nehéz zsákot cipelve. Milarepa azonnal megérezte, hogy ez az öregember ismeri a titkot, amelyet ő kétségbeesetten keresett éveken át.
– Öreg, kérlek, mondd meg nekem, amit tudsz: mi a megvilágosodás?
Az öregember rámosolygott egy pillanatra, lehajította a nehéz súlyt a válláról és kiegyenesedett.
– Igen, most már látom! – kiáltotta Milarepa. – Örökké hálás leszek. De hadd kérdezzek még valamit: mi van a megvilágosodás után?
Az öreg, újra elmosolyodva, ismét felvette a zsákot, a hátára vetette, megigazította terhét, és ment tovább az útján.


----------



## semibravis (2011 Március 4)

“Maradj a jelenben. Semmit sem tehetsz, hogy megváltoztasd a múltat, a jövő pedig soha nem lesz pontosan olyan, amilyennek tervezed vagy reméled. Fájdalmad, félelmed és dühöd, sajnálkozásod és bűntudatod, irigységed és terveid és sóvárgásaid csak a múltban vagy a jövőben élnek.”


----------



## semibravis (2011 Március 4)

“A boldogság titkát, nem akkor lehet megtalálni ha többre törsz, hanem hogyha kifejleszted a képességet, hogy élvezd a kevesebbet.”


----------



## semibravis (2011 Március 4)

“Amikor ülsz ülj; amikor állsz állj; bármit csinálsz, ne inogj.”


----------



## semibravis (2011 Március 4)

“Ha nem kapod meg, amit akarsz, szenvedsz; ha megkapod, amit nem akarsz, szenvedsz; sőt ha pontosan azt kapod meg , amit akarsz, akkor is szenvedsz, mert nem tarthatod meg örökké.” (*Dan Millman*)


----------



## semibravis (2011 Március 4)

“Ha szeretet van az életünkben, az pótol ezernyi dolgot, ami hiányzik. Ha nincs szeretet, mindegy, mink van, az sosem lesz elég.”


----------



## semibravis (2011 Március 4)

“A béke nem a konfliktus hiánya, hanem a konfliktus kezelésének képessége.”


----------



## semibravis (2011 Március 4)

“A halál nem szomorú. A szomorú az, hogy a legtöbb ember egyáltalán nem is él.”


----------



## ozsdola (2011 Március 4)

*üdvözlet*

üdvözlök mindenkit


----------



## semibravis (2011 Március 4)

"Nem akarok győzni, de utálok veszíteni"


----------



## semibravis (2011 Március 4)

A motorosok jó emberek


----------



## semibravis (2011 Március 4)

Je ne parlais pas francais.


----------



## ozsdola (2011 Március 4)

köszönöm


----------



## semibravis (2011 Március 4)

köszöntem


----------



## semibravis (2011 Március 4)

Miért nem tudok letölteni?


----------



## ozsdola (2011 Március 4)

szeretnék állandó tag lenni


----------



## ozsdola (2011 Március 4)

jó napot


----------



## ozsdola (2011 Március 4)

szeretnék 20 hozzászólást


----------



## tmaarti75 (2011 Március 4)

nekem már csak 10 kell!


----------



## tmaarti75 (2011 Március 4)

azaz már csak 9....


----------



## tmaarti75 (2011 Március 4)

na jó, már csak 8


----------



## CanaHun22 (2011 Március 4)

Egymaga ér az éjjel hozzánk,
A nap egymaga köszönt ránk,
Egymaga termett Vejnemöjnen,
Nőtt a nótafa oly fönnen,
Kave asszony kebeléből,
Ilmatár anya öléből.


----------



## tmaarti75 (2011 Március 4)

már 7 az a 8...


----------



## CanaHun22 (2011 Március 4)

Vala ím egy szűz, ég leánya,
Kave, szép teremtő tündér,
Nagy szentségben élt az égben,
Mind szüntelen szüzességben -
Égi szérűsudvarokon,
Egyarányos avarokon.


----------



## CanaHun22 (2011 Március 4)

Idejét már unja igen,
Egész élte oly idegen,
Olyan egyedüli, árva,
Örök szüzességre szánva -
Égi szérűsudvarokon,
Puszta széles parlagokon.


----------



## CanaHun22 (2011 Március 4)

Immár alább ereszkedik,
A habokra helyezkedik,
Le a tenger tág terére,
Véghetetlen víz ölére;
Ihol szélvész támad elő,
Tenger tükrit fölkeverő,
Nagy habokat hányó-vető.


----------



## CanaHun22 (2011 Március 4)

Szél a szűzet elringatja,
Végtelen vízeken hajtja,
Környül a kéklő víz mezején,
Tajtékzó habok tetején;
Szélfúvás teherbe ejti,
Tenger dombossá teremti.


----------



## tmaarti75 (2011 Március 4)

CanaHun22 írta:


> Vala ím egy szűz, ég leánya,
> Kave, szép teremtő tündér,
> Nagy szentségben élt az égben,
> Mind szüntelen szüzességben -
> ...



ez nagyon szép! kitől való?


----------



## CanaHun22 (2011 Március 4)

Hordja méhe magzatterhét,
Nagy hasának nehéz teljét,
Hordja hétszáz álló évig,
Kilenc emberöltőn végig,
Mégse szülhet, nem fiazhat,
Nem lesz meg a létlen magzat.


----------



## tmaarti75 (2011 Március 4)

Szép estét mindenkinek! Itt legalábbis este van...


----------



## CanaHun22 (2011 Március 4)

Kacsa jön, kecses madárka,
Kóvályogva, karingálva,
Földet néz, hol fészkelhetne,
Helyet, hol lakása lenne.


----------



## CanaHun22 (2011 Március 4)

Száll keletre, napnyugtára,
Száll északi, déli tájra,
Fészekföldet csak nem kaphat,
Helyet, bárha legrosszabbat,
Fészkét, ahol felüthesse,
Lakát hova helyheztesse.


----------



## CanaHun22 (2011 Március 4)

Ott szálldogál, repdesődik,
Tanakodik, tépelődik:
"Szobámat ha szélen rakom,
Habokon ha lészen lakom,
Szél szobámat feldöntheti,
Hab a házam elöntheti."


----------



## tmaarti75 (2011 Március 4)

om mani peme hung


----------



## CanaHun22 (2011 Március 4)

Hát akkor a Vízasszonya,
Vízasszonya, ég leánya
Térdit, tengerből emelé,
Hogy a réce ott fészkelne,
Lakóhelyre jóra lelne.


----------



## CanaHun22 (2011 Március 4)

A kecses kacsamadárka
Ott repesve, szálldogálva,
Észreveszi kék víz tükrén
Vízasszonya térdit tüstént,
Véli: pástos emelkedő,
Gyepesedő kis dombtető.


----------



## CanaHun22 (2011 Március 4)

Csak repesget, csak szálldogál,
A térdfőre lassan leszáll,
Fészkit rajta meg is rakja,
Aranytojást tojik abba.


----------



## tmaarti75 (2011 Március 4)

az örök világosság fényeskedjen mindenkinek


----------



## CanaHun22 (2011 Március 4)

Kotlik, ül, tojásit költve,
Azt a térdfőt melengetve,
Ül egész nap, másnap is ül,
Harmadnap is azonfölül:
Már akkor a Vízasszonya,
Véli, térde lángra lobban,
Minden íze olvadóban.


----------



## CanaHun22 (2011 Március 4)

Itt a térdén egyet rándít,
Tojás mind a vízbe szédül,
Tenger habjai közé dül,
Cserepekre hull csörögve,
Száz darabra zúzik össze.


----------



## CanaHun22 (2011 Március 4)

Mutatnak a morzsák szépet.
A cserepek csínos képet:
Tört tojásnak alsó fele
Válik alsó földfenékké,
Tört tojásnak felső fele
A felettünk való éggé,
Sárgájának felső fele
Fényes nappá fenn az égen,
Fehérjének felső fele
A halovány holddá lészen;
Tojáson mi tarka rész volt,
Égen csillag lesz belőle,
Tojáson mi feketés volt,
Lesz belőle ég felhője.


----------



## CanaHun22 (2011 Március 4)

Az idők így múlton-múlnak,
Öreg évek elvonulnak,
Nap fiatal fényeskedvén,
Hold fiatal ékeskedvén:


----------



## CanaHun22 (2011 Március 4)

Úszik ám a Vízasszonya,
Vízasszonya, ég leánya
Ma csendes nagy vizeken,
Hallgatag habok hegyiben,
Előtte a vékony víz-ség,
Megette a merő mennyég.


----------



## CanaHun22 (2011 Március 4)

A tizedik nyárra kelve
Fölüti fejét a vízbül,
Homlokát a habok közül,
Akkor alkotásit kezdi,
Teremtéseit teremti
A sík tenger tág mezején,
A temérdek víz tetején.


----------



## CanaHun22 (2011 Március 4)

Hol kezét kanyarította,
Földfokot szakajt ki ottan,
Ahol lába földet ére,
Halas vermet vájt helyére;
Hol alá-alábukott volt,
Oda mélységeket módolt.


----------



## CanaHun22 (2011 Március 4)

Földnek fordul oldalaslag,
Alacsony martok ott maradnak,
Lába földnek fordultába,
Lazacos hely lesz ott utána
Fejjel föld felé fordultan
Kis öblöket alkot ottan.


----------



## bancsika (2011 Március 4)

Szép jó estét mindenkinek!


----------



## CanaHun22 (2011 Március 4)

kalevala:
A világ kezdete és
vejnemöjnen születése​


----------



## bancsika (2011 Március 4)

Jelen


----------



## ozsdola (2011 Március 4)

kreativ dolgok


----------



## ozsdola (2011 Március 4)

anyák-napi üdvözlet készitése


----------



## ozsdola (2011 Március 4)

gyermekek kézimunkái


----------



## ozsdola (2011 Március 4)

jó éjszakát


----------



## Photographer (2011 Március 4)

*Bánj úgy másokkal, ahogy szeretnéd, hogy veled bánjanak.*


----------



## ozsdola (2011 Március 4)

szép álmokat


----------



## Photographer (2011 Március 4)

*A sóban kell valami szentnek lennie. Könnyeinkben is, és a tengerben is jelen van.*


----------



## Photographer (2011 Március 4)

*Ha három madár ül egy kerítésen, és kettő elhatározza, hogy elrepül, hány madár marad a kerítésen? A válasz: Három. A tanulság: Attól, hogy elhatározol valamit, még nem teszed meg.*


----------



## ozsdola (2011 Március 4)

minden jót


----------



## Wilco76 (2011 Március 4)

Jelen


----------



## ozsdola (2011 Március 4)

már van 13 üzenetem


----------



## ozsdola (2011 Március 4)

kézimunka


----------



## Photographer (2011 Március 4)

*Három dolog soha nem tér vissza: a kilőtt nyíl, a kimondott szó, és az elmúlt nap.*


----------



## Photographer (2011 Március 4)

*Az erőszak a gyengék végső menedéke.*


----------



## Wilco76 (2011 Március 4)

*Bánj úgy másokkal, ahogy szeretnéd, hogy veled bánjanak.*


----------



## ozsdola (2011 Március 4)

mire jó


----------



## Photographer (2011 Március 4)

*A tapasztalat jó iskola, csak a tandíj magas...*


----------



## ozsdola (2011 Március 4)

nem értem


----------



## Photographer (2011 Március 4)

*Amit teszünk csak egy csepp a tengerben. A nélkül a csepp nélkül azonban sekélyebb volna a tenger.*


----------



## ozsdola (2011 Március 4)

még kell 3 üzenet


----------



## Wilco76 (2011 Március 4)

*Ha három madár ül egy kerítésen, és kettő elhatározza, hogy elrepül, hány madár marad a kerítésen? 
*


----------



## Photographer (2011 Március 4)

*Mindig az az erősebb, aki többet mosolyog, mint dühöng.*

*japán bölcsesség*


----------



## Photographer (2011 Március 4)

*A kedvesség az a nyelv, amelyen a süket hallani tud, a vak pedig látni.*


----------



## Photographer (2011 Március 4)

*Tölts minden nap egyedül némi időt.*


----------



## Photographer (2011 Március 4)

*Vehetsz házat 
De otthont nem; 
Vehetsz ágyat, 
De álmot nem; 
Vehetsz órát, 
De időt nem. 
Vehetsz könyvet, 
De tudást nem; 
Vehetsz pozíciót, 
De tiszteletet nem; 
Megfizetheted az orvost, 
De az egészséget nem. 
Megveheted a lelket, 
De az életet nem; 
Megveheted a szexet, 
De a szerelmet nem.*


----------



## Wilco76 (2011 Március 4)

*A válasz: Három. 
*


----------



## Wilco76 (2011 Március 4)

*A tanulság: Attól, hogy elhatározol valamit, még nem teszed meg.*


----------



## Photographer (2011 Március 4)

*Egy Indián bölcs asszony amikor a hegyekben utazgatott, egy folyóban talált egy különösen értékes követ. Másnap találkozott egy másik utazóval, aki éhes volt, így hát a bölcs Indián asszony kinyitotta a csomagját, és megosztotta ennivalóját a vándorral. Az éhes utas meglátta a drágakövet az Indián asszonynál, és kérte őt, hogy adja neki. A nő habozás nélkül neki adta a követ. A vándor örvendezve jószerencséjén továbbállt, hiszen tudta: a drágakő olyan értékes, hogy élete hátralévő részében nem kell többé szükséget szenvednie. Ám néhány nappal később a vándor visszatért az Indián asszonyhoz, és visszaadta neki a követ. „Gondolkoztam…” 
– szólalt meg. „Jól tudom milyen értékes ez a kő, de visszaadom abban a reményben, hogy adhatsz nekem valamit, ami még értékesebb. Add nekem azt a valamit belőled, ami képessé tett arra, hogy nekem add a követ.*


----------



## ozsdola (2011 Március 4)

üdvözlet Erdélyből


----------



## pujuroby (2011 Március 4)

jelen


----------



## Wilco76 (2011 Március 4)

*Vehetsz házat 
De otthont nem; 

*


----------



## Wilco76 (2011 Március 4)

*Vehetsz ágyat, 
De álmot nem; 

*


----------



## Photographer (2011 Március 4)

Wilco76 szeretünk... hol van Pancsova?


----------



## pujuroby (2011 Március 4)

Akarom hogy tudd a két a tééét


----------



## ozsdola (2011 Március 4)

üdvözlet


----------



## Photographer (2011 Március 4)

*Valahogy mindig lesz, mert úgy még sosem volt, hogy valahogy ne lett volna.*


----------



## Wilco76 (2011 Március 4)

Vajdaságban.


----------



## Wilco76 (2011 Március 4)

*Vehetsz órát, 
De időt nem. *


----------



## Photographer (2011 Március 4)

*Mindenki természet szerint ahhoz vonzódik, aki hasonló hozzá.*

*Platón*


----------



## Wilco76 (2011 Március 4)

Photographer,és miért nem engedik ezek hogy letöltsek amikor több mint 20 üzenetem van?


----------



## Wilco76 (2011 Március 4)

Vagy valaki más(aki tudja).


----------



## xagica (2011 Március 4)

Sziasztok! Köszönöm a lehetőséget! Sok sikert és jó egészséget mindenkinek! Egyre jobban!


----------



## Photographer (2011 Március 4)

*Előbb tanuljunk meg járni, aztán szaladjunk.*


----------



## Photographer (2011 Március 4)

*Azzal pocsékoljuk el a legtöbb időt, ha nem gondoljuk végig a dolgokat.*


----------



## Photographer (2011 Március 4)

*Ha szeretnél birtokolni egy tulajdonságot, viselkedj úgy, mintha máris a tiéd lenne.*


----------



## Photographer (2011 Március 4)

*A vágy és a harag a legrosszabb tanácsadók.*


----------



## Photographer (2011 Március 4)

*Az élet kellemes. A halál békés. Az átmenet az, ami problémás.*

*Isaac Asimov*


----------



## Photographer (2011 Március 4)

*Ha sokáig nézel egy szakadékba, a szakadék egyszer visszanéz.*


----------



## Wilco76 (2011 Március 4)

Elnézést az utolsó hozzászólásomért! Most már én is letölthetek...


----------



## Twik (2011 Március 4)

Sziasztok!Köszönöm a lehetőséget


----------



## l33l00 (2011 Március 4)

*:-**

kiss


----------



## valaki972 (2011 Március 4)

sziasztok


----------



## orinoco (2011 Március 4)

Udvozlet Topolyarol, Vajdasag, Szerbia.


----------



## Ogad (2011 Március 5)

Sziasztok


----------



## laci51 (2011 Március 5)

*hozzászólás*

sziasztok!
a szokatlan szavak ismerete ajánlatos, mert beszélgetés során így tudjuk meg a teljes szöveget:
ilyen: ABAJGAT:zaklat, nyaggat, nyúz. ne abajgass, nem látod mennyi dolgom? jelentése hajszol kerget nyugtalanít



laci51


----------



## laci51 (2011 Március 5)

*hozzászólás*

sziasztok:

a következő idegen szó, amit érdemes megjegyezni:ABCUG
jelentése: le vele. Ezt nyiván olyankor mondják ha nem akarják a mondanivalót hallani. Ilyenkor kiabálnak kifütyülik a szónokot.

laci 51


----------



## laci51 (2011 Március 5)

*hozzászólás*

sziasztok!
A következőszokatlan szó:AB OVO eleve eredendően ajelentése
PL: Ezt a megoldást nem helyeslem mert AB OVO ellenzem az erőszakot. további jelentése lehet még hogy elejétől fogva.



laci51


----------



## laci51 (2011 Március 5)

*szokatlan*

sziasztok!

A következő érdekes szó:ABRICHTOL ez több jelentésű is lehet
régi szakmai nyelven ez egyenget alakít igazít.régi katonai nyelvbenkiképez fegyelmez. A nép nevében űt ver eltángál valakit.
eredetileg német szó.



laci51


----------



## laci51 (2011 Március 5)

*szokatlan szó*

sziasztok!

A következő érdekes szó:ABSZINT ez egy finom itóka ezért is érdemes tudni róla. Ürömmel vagy ánizzsal ízesített zöldes színű erös pálinka. Aneve onnan adódik hogy az ürőm görög neve
APSZÍNIKOM. Jópofa nem?

laci51


----------



## laci51 (2011 Március 5)

*szokatlan szavak*

Sziasztok!

Van olyan ismert szavunk hogy BAGÓHITEN élnek ez azt jelenti hogy vadházasságban élnek egymással, nem törvényesített házasságban élnek. A bagó a bagoly szóból eredeztetik a bagoly meg általában rosszat jelent.

laci 51


----------



## laci51 (2011 Március 5)

*szokatlan szavak*

Sziasztok!

A következő szó lehet a BAKACSIN ez egy kicsit morbid, mert a jelentése fekete posztó amivel leterítik a koporsót. Hajdan ezzel borították a ravatalt és a halottas ház falát is.


----------



## Ahndrash (2011 Március 5)

Sziasztok!


----------



## laci51 (2011 Március 5)

*szokatlan szavak*


Sziasztok!
A következő szó lehet: BALÁZSOLÁS jelentése: Balázs áldás
Szent Balázs napján(febr.3.-án) a pap torokbetegség ellen imát mond.Az ima mondása közben két keresztbe tett gyertyát tart 
a hívek elé.

laci51


----------



## nagyonmester (2011 Március 5)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg



Köszönöm!
nagyonmester


----------



## laci51 (2011 Március 5)

*érdekes szavak*


Sziasztotok!

A következő érdekes szó lehet:BALDACHIN oszlopokon álló bronz fa vagy bársony dísztetőzet esetenkét főranguak ágya felett található. Hordozható formájában katolikus körmenetekben a pap felett is viszik.

laci51


----------



## nagyonmester (2011 Március 5)

orinoco írta:


> Udvozlet Topolyarol, Vajdasag, Szerbia.



Köszönöm!
nagyonmester-Kaposszerdahely,Somogy


----------



## laci51 (2011 Március 5)

*szokatlan szavak*


Sziasztok!
A következő szó lehet: BAKAFÁNTOS jelentése: kötekedő okvetetlenkedő a kákán is csomót kereső ember.Az ilyen alakokat általában nem kedvelik, kisstilű egyénnek tartják. Azért nem árt
elolvasni a kisbetűket is.

laci51


----------



## nagyonmester (2011 Március 5)

Wilco76 írta:


> *Vehetsz házat
> De otthont nem;
> 
> Köszönöm
> ...


----------



## Pied (2011 Március 5)

még 19


----------



## Pied (2011 Március 5)

még 18


----------



## Pied (2011 Március 5)

még 17


----------



## Pied (2011 Március 5)

még 16


----------



## Pied (2011 Március 5)

még 15


----------



## Pied (2011 Március 5)

még 14


----------



## Ahndrash (2011 Március 5)

Itt a vége, fuss el vélem.


----------



## Pied (2011 Március 5)

még 13


----------



## nagyonmester (2011 Március 5)

laci51 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> A következő szó lehet: BAKAFÁNTOS jelentése: kötekedő okvetetlenkedő a kákán is csomót kereső ember.Az ilyen alakokat általában nem kedvelik, kisstilű egyénnek tartják. Azért nem árt
> elolvasni a kisbetűket is.
> 
> laci51



Köszönöm!
Ritkán használt fogalom, de jó.
nagyonmester


----------



## laci51 (2011 Március 5)

*szavak*


Sziasztok!

A következő szó lehet:BAKSIS na ez olyan szó amelyet sokan ismerhetnek jelentése borravaló modernebb értelemben csúszópénz. A török nyelvből vettük át elavult szó,ma már csak tréfásan említik.

laci51


----------



## Pied (2011 Március 5)

még 12


----------



## Pied (2011 Március 5)

még 11


----------



## Pied (2011 Március 5)

még 10


----------



## Pied (2011 Március 5)

még 9


----------



## Pied (2011 Március 5)

még 8


----------



## Pied (2011 Március 5)

még 7


----------



## Pied (2011 Március 5)

még 6


----------



## Pied (2011 Március 5)

még 5


----------



## Pied (2011 Március 5)

még 4


----------



## Pied (2011 Március 5)

még 3


----------



## Pied (2011 Március 5)

még 2


----------



## nagyonmester (2011 Március 5)

Photographer írta:


> *Mindig az az erősebb, aki többet mosolyog, mint dühöng.*
> 
> *japán bölcsesség*



Köszönöm!
Tök jó, még nem hallottam.
nagyonmester


----------



## Pied (2011 Március 5)

még 1


----------



## Pied (2011 Március 5)

Hurrá!


----------



## laci51 (2011 Március 5)

*érdekes szavak*


Sziasztok!

A következő szó lehet: BÉG ezt már mindenki hallotta pl. keresztrelytvényből de ez pontosan azt jelenti hogy ez török katonai rang a basánál alacsonyabb a török sereg tisztjeit nevezték így.Eredeti jelentése nagyúr herceg.

laci51


----------



## nagyonmester (2011 Március 5)

ozsdola írta:


> üdvözlet Erdélyből



Üdvözlet Kaposszerdahelyről, Somogy
nagyonmester


----------



## nagyonmester (2011 Március 5)

Photographer írta:


> *Bánj úgy másokkal, ahogy szeretnéd, hogy veled bánjanak.*



Köszönöm!
Nem lenne háború.
nagyonmester


----------



## nagyonmester (2011 Március 5)

Wilco76 írta:


> *Vehetsz órát,
> De időt nem. *



Ez is jó.
Köszönöm.
nagyonmester


----------



## nagyonmester (2011 Március 5)

CanaHun22 írta:


> Hordja méhe magzatterhét,
> Nagy hasának nehéz teljét,
> Hordja hétszáz álló évig,
> Kilenc emberöltőn végig,
> ...




Ismerős.
Honnan az idézet?
Köszönöm.
nagyonmester


----------



## laci51 (2011 Március 5)

*érdekes szavak*


Sziasztok

A következő szó lehet:BIEDERMEIER az 1815-1850 közötti időszak művészeti irányzata, Németországban és Ausztriában a kispolgári családi meghittséget sugárzó szobabelsö . Egyszerű de kényelmes kialakítást nevezték így.

laci51


----------



## nagyonmester (2011 Március 5)

semibravis írta:


> Valaki nagy történeteket talál ki magának, igen, és évekig élhet úgy, hogy hisz bennük, nem számít, milyen őrültek, milyen valószínűtlenek, hordozza őket, és kész. Még boldogítóak is. Boldogítóak, és akár soha nem kell szakítani velük. Mégis, eljön egy nap, amikor minden ok nélkül valami megpattan a nagy képzelgő szívében, és ott áll, értetlenül, föl nem foghatja, miért nincs már vele az a mesebeli história, hogyan került rajta kívülre, mintha valaki másnak az őrülete volna, tudván tudva, hogy az a másvalaki ő maga. Ennyi. Olykor elég hozzá valami semmiség. Egy kérdés.



Ez jó, főleg ha valaki húsz évig vezető beosztásban van, nagy kárt okoz magának is, környezetének is. A mi falunkban megtörtént. 
Köszönöm.
nagyonmester


----------



## laci51 (2011 Március 5)

*szokatlan szavak*


Sziasztok!
A következő érdekes szó lehet:BLAZIRT ezt a szót gyakran használjuk de pontos meghatározása: kiábrándult megcsömörlött elfásult emberre mondják. francia eredetű német szó. Nos ilyennek nem szabad lenni.


laci51


----------



## nagyonmester (2011 Március 5)

minicicák írta:


> Ti mere vagytok?



Itt.
Köszönöm.
nagyonmester Kaposszerdahely


----------



## laci51 (2011 Március 5)

*szavak*


Sziasztok!
A következő érdekes szó lehet:
BOGLÁR ékkövekkel kirakott zománc berakásos aranygomb csaton vagy díszruházaton található. esetleg övön süvegen is 
Arany János Toldi szerelme című verses regényében szerepel.


laci51


----------



## nagyonmester (2011 Március 5)

minicicák írta:


> milyen az idő



Ködös.
Köszönöm.
nagyonmester


----------



## laci51 (2011 Március 5)

*érdekes szavak*


Sziasztok!
A következő érdekes szó lehet:BLIKKFANG jelentése több fajta is lehet: fő látnivaló figyelmet megragadó részlet de lehet feltűnő vagy szerintem főleg az hogy ravasz. németből átvett szó.


laci51


----------



## laci51 (2011 Március 5)

*érdekes szó*


Sziasztok!
A következő érdekes szó lehet:BONVIVÁN eredetileg életmüvész világfi élvhajhász. ma inkább operettek vagy régi filmvígjátékok hősszerelmese eredetileg francia szó (bon-vivánt--jól élő)

laci51


----------



## laci51 (2011 Március 5)

*érdekes szavak*


Sziasztok!
A következő érdekes szó lehetEHEROIZÁL érdekes szó ,jelentése hősies vonásaitól megfoszt. Ez akár vicces is lehet valaki vagy egy adott rendszer igazi arcának a bemutatására is alkalmas lehet.


laci51


----------



## nagyonmester (2011 Március 5)

Banjole írta:


> Nem attól jó az állásod, hogy munka közben nem unod meg, hanem attól, hogy pihenés közben megjön hozzá a kedved!



Tetszik.
Köszönöm.
nagyonmester


----------



## nagyonmester (2011 Március 5)

CanaHun22 írta:


> Itt a térdén egyet rándít,
> Tojás mind a vízbe szédül,
> Tenger habjai közé dül,
> Cserepekre hull csörögve,
> Száz darabra zúzik össze.



Jó.
Köszönöm.
nagyonmester Kaposszerahely, Somogy


----------



## laci51 (2011 Március 5)

*érdekes szó*


Sziasztok!
A következő érdekes szó lehetIÉTA ez nem csak azt jelenti hogy valaki mértékkel eszik vagy egy adott étkezési rendet tart be, például nem eszik húst, hanem régen így hívták a nemesi országgyülést is Ez érdekes!


laci51


----------



## nagyonmester (2011 Március 5)

juditka26 írta:


>



Üdvözlet
Köszönöm
nagyonmester Kaposszerdahely, Somogy


----------



## laci51 (2011 Március 5)

*érdekes szavak*


Sziasztok!
ha még több érdekes szó is érdekel valakit ,szeretettel várom megjegyzését vagy kiegészítését. esetleg szívesen levelezek ezzel kapcsolatban hogy jobban megismerjük Édes Anyanyelvünket.


laci51


----------



## nagyonmester (2011 Március 5)

szilagyieleonora írta:


> Őrizz és védj, fehérlő fájdalom,
> s te hószín öntudat, maradj velem:
> tiszta szavam sose kormozza be
> a barna füsttel égő félelem!
> 1937



Gyönyörű!
Köszönöm.
nagyonmester


----------



## nagyonmester (2011 Március 5)

laci51 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> A következő érdekes szó lehet:BONVIVÁN eredetileg életmüvész világfi élvhajhász. ma inkább operettek vagy régi filmvígjátékok hősszerelmese eredetileg francia szó (bon-vivánt--jól élő)
> 
> laci51



Egy-két politikusunk
Köszönöm
nagyonmester


----------



## hared (2011 Március 5)

*csak úgy...*

Sziasztok!:shock:


----------



## nagyonmester (2011 Március 5)

laci51 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> A következő érdekes szó lehetIÉTA ez nem csak azt jelenti hogy valaki mértékkel eszik vagy egy adott étkezési rendet tart be, például nem eszik húst, hanem régen így hívták a nemesi országgyülést is Ez érdekes!
> 
> 
> laci51



DE, NEM DIÉTÁZNAK!
nagyonmester


----------



## hared (2011 Március 5)

*...*

Sziasztok!

Mit gondoltok, teljesen nulláról kezdve 1 év alatt össze lehet hozni egy német nyelvvizsgát napi, itthoni intenzív nyelvtanulással?


----------



## hared (2011 Március 5)

Sziasztok!

Laikusként kérdezem, mennyire hatékony ez a fajta nyelvtanulási mód?


----------



## hared (2011 Március 5)

Én is németül szeretnék tanulni, teljesen kezdőként...
Van valakinek esetleg német Relaxa, vagy Taxus bármiféle tananyaga?
Előre is nagyon köszönném!


----------



## hared (2011 Március 5)

Köszönjük szépen!!!


----------



## hared (2011 Március 5)

Sziasztok!

Kezdő német nyelvi anyagokat keresnék, már-már kezdtem feladni, mert a neten nincsenek jól átfogó, "szájbarágós" anyagok.
Ha valakinek bármiféle kezdő anyaga van, azt nagyon köszönném!


----------



## hared (2011 Március 5)




----------



## hared (2011 Március 5)




----------



## bucikiralyfi (2011 Március 5)

Nagyon boldog vagyok, hogy rátaláltam erre az oldalra. Kezdő kézimunkázó vagyok, még csak két pici munkám van kész, de már legalább 10 évre valót néztem ki az itt található minták közül. 

Mindenkinek nagyon jó öltögetést!


----------



## hared (2011 Március 5)




----------



## hared (2011 Március 5)

húúúúú, csak úgy csorog a nyálam....


----------



## hared (2011 Március 5)




----------



## hared (2011 Március 5)

....


----------



## valaki972 (2011 Március 5)

Köszi


----------



## hared (2011 Március 5)

.....


----------



## valaki972 (2011 Március 5)




----------



## hared (2011 Március 5)

Köszönjük a sok hasznos dolgot!


----------



## GunnerZ (2011 Március 5)

Sziasztok!
Végre hétvége! Ki mit tervez erre a két napra?


----------



## valaki972 (2011 Március 5)

::::::::::::


----------



## valaki972 (2011 Március 5)

Szia!


----------



## GunnerZ (2011 Március 5)

Bővebben?


----------



## hared (2011 Március 5)

...


----------



## hared (2011 Március 5)

vár-ver


----------



## hared (2011 Március 5)




----------



## 19593 (2011 Március 5)

**

Nagyon szépen köszönöm a segítséget ...de még annyira új minden


----------



## hared (2011 Március 5)

Sziasztok!
Véleményetek szerint mikor lehet elkezdeni egy kicsi nyelvoktatását?
A kisfiam 2 éves..
Köszi!


----------



## szergej973 (2011 Március 5)

25


----------



## hared (2011 Március 5)

:d


----------



## szergej973 (2011 Március 5)

1


----------



## szergej973 (2011 Március 5)

2


----------



## hared (2011 Március 5)

...


----------



## szergej973 (2011 Március 5)

3


----------



## szergej973 (2011 Március 5)

4


----------



## szergej973 (2011 Március 5)

5


----------



## hared (2011 Március 5)

..


----------



## szergej973 (2011 Március 5)

6


----------



## szergej973 (2011 Március 5)

7


----------



## 19593 (2011 Március 5)

**

Köszike nagyon aranyos vagy!


----------



## szergej973 (2011 Március 5)

8


----------



## szergej973 (2011 Március 5)

9


----------



## szergej973 (2011 Március 5)

X


----------



## szergej973 (2011 Március 5)

agyin náccatty


----------



## szergej973 (2011 Március 5)

dva náccatty


----------



## szergej973 (2011 Március 5)

csitiri náccatty


----------



## 19593 (2011 Március 5)

**

Nagyon szép és kelleles hérvégét kívánok mindenkinekkiss


----------



## szergej973 (2011 Március 5)

a tri kimaradt,прощение


----------



## GunnerZ (2011 Március 5)

Köszi!


----------



## szergej973 (2011 Március 5)

15


----------



## szergej973 (2011 Március 5)

tizeny hát/nyem tugynyi madzsar,de csisztány kimongyanyi hogy vasfazok


----------



## szergej973 (2011 Március 5)

17


----------



## szergej973 (2011 Március 5)

18


----------



## szergej973 (2011 Március 5)

19


----------



## szergej973 (2011 Március 5)

двадцать, все в порядке кадра?до свидания


----------



## GunnerZ (2011 Március 5)

Aranyeső


----------



## GunnerZ (2011 Március 5)

Tamás


----------



## GunnerZ (2011 Március 5)

3109


----------



## GunnerZ (2011 Március 5)

Életkedv


----------



## gza78 (2011 Március 5)

Sziasztok!


----------



## gza78 (2011 Március 5)

Jól van mindenki?


----------



## robyka01 (2011 Március 5)

Szevasztok, uj vagyok itt, de nagyon jo helynek tunik...Tudja valaki hogy kell zene negativokat csinalni??


----------



## gza78 (2011 Március 5)

:d


----------



## gza78 (2011 Március 5)

Most látom, hogy már 2 éve regisztráltam....


----------



## gza78 (2011 Március 5)




----------



## gza78 (2011 Március 5)

És nincs meg a 20 post-om...


----------



## gza78 (2011 Március 5)

Pedig jó dolgok vannak itt!


----------



## gza78 (2011 Március 5)




----------



## tmaarti75 (2011 Március 5)

hajrá CH!!!!


----------



## tmaarti75 (2011 Március 5)

éééééééés az utolsóóóó


----------



## njudit65 (2011 Március 5)

*hiába vagyok regisztrál?*

Szia!
Én szeretnék megtekinteni fájlokat, de nem enged, hiába, köszöngetek


----------



## njudit65 (2011 Március 5)

Jaj én is szeretném ezeket az oldalakat


----------



## nagywiki (2011 Március 5)

Szép napot mindenkinek!


----------



## Katica-1977 (2011 Március 5)

Szia!

Ezekkel én is egyetértek. Köszönöm!


----------



## Katica-1977 (2011 Március 5)

*finomak!*

Köszönöm! Nagyon sok ötletet adtál!


----------



## Katica-1977 (2011 Március 5)

Pintyuszka írta:


> Szia Marcellina!
> 
> Tetszett a könyv, részletes és informatív. Viszont a 2-3 órás fürdés.....
> A "báziskeveréket" is használod? Zokszó nélkül kikeverik a gyógyszertárban?
> ...


Köszönöm a sok jó receptet, kipróbálom!


----------



## Katica-1977 (2011 Március 5)

Marcellina írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Most hogy alaposabban szét tudtam nézni a topikok között, a Kávézó rovatban nagyon sok jó receptet találtam a Vegetarianizmus mindenkinek címszó alatt, Kijuma, szanté és a többi kedves barátunknak köszönhetően! Ezért szertném azt is figyelmetekbe ajánlani, ha valami egészségesebbre vágytok! De azért még lehet újabbakkal szolgálni! :- ) S a későbbiekben én is megszeretném oszatni pár kedvenc finomságom receptjeit!
> 
> ...


Köszi a hasznos dolgokat!


----------



## Katica-1977 (2011 Március 5)

Pintyuszka írta:


> Ígéretem szerint itt a fahéjas fánk receptje. Az alapanyagok majdnem minegyike BIO, nagyon finom, és nem tocsog az olajtól. Kenyérsütőgépben dagasztom (komformista lény vagyok ), de hagyományosan is elkészíthető. Az adag duplázható, étvágytól függően. Meglepően kevés a munka vele, nagyon gyorsan kisülnek. Jó étvágyat hozzá! Baracklekvárba tunkolva isteni!
> 
> _Hozzávalók:_
> 200 g tönköly fehérliszt
> ...


Köszi a recepteket!


----------



## Katica-1977 (2011 Március 5)

susie76 írta:


> Nagyon népszerű lettem ezzel a sütivel, a receptet több példányban is fénymásolni kellett. Ja és én mogyoróval csináltam


Köszi a receptet!


----------



## Katica-1977 (2011 Március 5)

borzaskutya írta:


> *citromos finomság (ez is egy joghurtos csoda) Hozzávalók:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Köszi a receptet!


----------



## Katica-1977 (2011 Március 5)

Luca11 írta:


> *Tiramisu*
> 
> *Hozzávalók:*
> 
> ...


Köszi a receptet!


----------



## Katica-1977 (2011 Március 5)

Luca11 írta:


> sajttorta:_
> *Tésztaburok*
> 125 g vaj
> 3 evőkanál cukor
> ...


Köszönöm a receptet!


----------



## Katica-1977 (2011 Március 5)

Luca11 írta:


> *Hozzávalók:*
> 
> 
> 19 dkg finomliszt
> ...


Köszi a receptet!


----------



## Katica-1977 (2011 Március 5)

Luca11 írta:


> kedvenc sütim receptje
> <!-- AS 1976 --><SCRIPT type=text/javascript>sas_pageid='11627/85304';	// Page : uj_mindmegette.hu/mme_egyebsas_formatid=2274; // Format : PF - jobb hasáb 2 - 250x250 250x250sas_target=''; // TargetingSmartAdServer(sas_pageid,sas_formatid,sas_target);</SCRIPT><SCRIPT type=text/javascript src="http://www2.smartadserver.com/call/pubj/11627/85304/2274/S/5281850738/?"></SCRIPT><SCRIPT type=text/javascript src="http://pagead2.googlesyndication.com/pagead/show_ads.js"></SCRIPT><SCRIPT src="http://pagead2.googlesyndication.com/pagead/js/r20101117/r20110208/show_ads_impl.js"></SCRIPT><SCRIPT>google_protectAndRun("ads_core.google_render_ad", google_handleError, google_render_ad);</SCRIPT><INS style="BORDER-BOTTOM: medium none; POSITION: relative; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; MARGIN: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; WIDTH: 336px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; DISPLAY: inline-table; HEIGHT: 280px; VISIBILITY: visible; BORDER-TOP: medium none; BORDER-RIGHT: medium none; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><INS style="BORDER-BOTTOM: medium none; POSITION: relative; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; MARGIN: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; WIDTH: 336px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; DISPLAY: block; HEIGHT: 280px; VISIBILITY: visible; BORDER-TOP: medium none; BORDER-RIGHT: medium none; PADDING-TOP: 0px" id=google_ads_frame2_anchor><IFRAME style="POSITION: absolute; TOP: 0px; LEFT: 0px" id=google_ads_frame2 height=280 marginHeight=0 src="http://googleads.g.doubleclick.net/pagead/ads?client=ca-pub-4303263109538180&output=html&h=280&slotname=6049842373&w=336&lmt=1298835069&flash=10.1.85.3&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.mindmegette.hu%2Fananaszos-turotorta.recept&dt=1298835069109&shv=r20101117&jsv=r20110208&saldr=1&prev_slotnames=9017766548&correlator=1298835068156&frm=0&adk=3510308975&ga_vid=1412044336.1298835054&ga_sid=1298835054&ga_hid=71704332&ga_fc=1&u_tz=60&u_his=17&u_java=1&u_h=800&u_w=1280&u_ah=770&u_aw=1280&u_cd=32&u_nplug=0&u_nmime=0&biw=1259&bih=569&ref=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.mindmegette.hu%2Fkereses%2Frecept%2Ft%25C3%25BAr%25C3%25B3torta&fu=0&ifi=2&dtd=31&xpc=1Ekksq3XNb&p=http%3A//www.mindmegette.hu" frameBorder=0 width=336 allowTransparency name=google_ads_frame marginWidth=0 scrolling=no></IFRAME></INS></INS><NOSCRIPT></NOSCRIPT>
> 
> 
> ...


Köszi a receptet!


----------



## imi36 (2011 Március 5)

*.*



Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


 
én is szeretném összegyűjteni...


----------



## imi36 (2011 Március 5)

De már csak 17 van hátra


----------



## paramour (2011 Március 5)

*Üdvözlet*

Kellemes Hétvégét kívánok Mindnekinek!


----------



## evetke11 (2011 Március 5)

annak ellenére, hogy 1960-as a film, nagyon jó! és minden tisztelet a rendező bátorságáért, hogy merészen bírálni merte a fennálló rendszert


----------



## imi36 (2011 Március 5)

16


----------



## evetke11 (2011 Március 5)

izgalmas, jó kis mozi!


----------



## paramour (2011 Március 5)

*-*

Nem jártam itt egy ideje,és most gyűjthetem újra a 20 hozzászólásomat....


----------



## imi36 (2011 Március 5)

15


----------



## paramour (2011 Március 5)




----------



## imi36 (2011 Március 5)

nem tudom, de szerintem elég lehetne 10 is...
Mint felslegesen összeszemeteltetni a fórumot..


----------



## paramour (2011 Március 5)

nem is rossz az ötlet: 17


----------



## paramour (2011 Március 5)

16


----------



## imi36 (2011 Március 5)

-milyen idó van nállatok


----------



## paramour (2011 Március 5)

Szépen süt a nap Nálam! (15)


----------



## evetke11 (2011 Március 5)

most Csuhraj a nagy kedvencem, a fenti filmen kívül nagyon jó filmje még a Ballada a katonáról! Mindenkinek ajánlom!


----------



## paramour (2011 Március 5)

Milyen hetetek volt?


----------



## paramour (2011 Március 5)

Amúgy tényleg nem tudom,mire jó ez a 20 hozzászólás...


----------



## evetke11 (2011 Március 5)

még két hozzászólás és letölthetem?


----------



## paramour (2011 Március 5)

Én is mondatonként írok,hogy jó legyen...


----------



## evetke11 (2011 Március 5)

nagyon unom már ezt a firkálgatást, csak úgy! egyébként szívesen írok, ha nem muszáj! )


----------



## paramour (2011 Március 5)

már csak 11 kell


----------



## paramour (2011 Március 5)

bocsi,de sietek...inkább csak visszaszámolgatok (10)


----------



## paramour (2011 Március 5)

9


----------



## imi36 (2011 Március 5)

15


----------



## imi36 (2011 Március 5)

14


----------



## paramour (2011 Március 5)

8


----------



## paramour (2011 Március 5)

kezdem nagyon unni amúgy


----------



## paramour (2011 Március 5)

márcsak 6!!!


----------



## imi36 (2011 Március 5)

13


----------



## imi36 (2011 Március 5)

12, de baromi unalmas valóban...


----------



## paramour (2011 Március 5)

látom a végét....


----------



## imi36 (2011 Március 5)

meg felesleges .....11.....


----------



## imi36 (2011 Március 5)

10


----------



## paramour (2011 Március 5)

Imi! Egyet értek...ennek sztem így semmi értelme amúgy!


----------



## imi36 (2011 Március 5)

9


----------



## imi36 (2011 Március 5)

de legalább "jól" elbeszélgetünk!8


----------



## imi36 (2011 Március 5)

7


----------



## paramour (2011 Március 5)

Már csak 3


----------



## imi36 (2011 Március 5)

6


----------



## imi36 (2011 Március 5)

5


----------



## imi36 (2011 Március 5)

4


----------



## imi36 (2011 Március 5)

3


----------



## imi36 (2011 Március 5)

2


----------



## imi36 (2011 Március 5)

1


----------



## imi36 (2011 Március 5)

0


----------



## imi36 (2011 Március 5)

megvagyok....


----------



## paramour (2011 Március 5)

Nahát igen...beszélgetünk arról,hogy unjuk ezt a ....-t


----------



## imi36 (2011 Március 5)

ezek szerint mégsincs meg.


----------



## imi36 (2011 Március 5)

az egyik barátom kért meg, hogy szedjem le neki az egyik Ines Taddio számot.


----------



## imi36 (2011 Március 5)

.


----------



## paramour (2011 Március 5)

elvileg most már én is


----------



## paramour (2011 Március 5)

neekm is egy bnőmnek kéne egy dal...


----------



## Folkográfia (2011 Március 5)

Sziasztok köszi!


----------



## Folkográfia (2011 Március 5)

Keresem az ÁLDD MEG AZ ÁLLATOKAT ÉS A GYERMEKEKET című amerikai filmet a 70-es évekből.


----------



## Folkográfia (2011 Március 5)

Köszi!


----------



## Folkográfia (2011 Március 5)

Az én hozzászólásom


----------



## Folkográfia (2011 Március 5)

Keresem az Egy nő Berlinben című filmet


----------



## Folkográfia (2011 Március 5)

Nem számolom de talán halad.


----------



## zsófesztó (2011 Március 5)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Folkográfia (2011 Március 5)

Még mindíg csak a gyüjtés.


----------



## Folkográfia (2011 Március 5)

Csak egy üzenet


----------



## Folkográfia (2011 Március 5)

Innen vidékről


----------



## Folkográfia (2011 Március 5)

Bocs de megint


----------



## Folkográfia (2011 Március 5)

már nem számolom


----------



## Folkográfia (2011 Március 5)

talán sikerul


----------



## Folkográfia (2011 Március 5)

és hol van az előző üzim?


----------



## Folkográfia (2011 Március 5)

elég fantáziátlan de legalább halad


----------



## Folkográfia (2011 Március 5)

te hogy állsz?


----------



## Folkográfia (2011 Március 5)

hát egyszercsak!


----------



## Folkográfia (2011 Március 5)

ez meg a 17.


----------



## Folkográfia (2011 Március 5)

akkor még három


----------



## Folkográfia (2011 Március 5)

vagy csak kettő


----------



## Folkográfia (2011 Március 5)

talán a 20. micsoda érzés


----------



## Folkográfia (2011 Március 5)

ez már csak hab a tortán


----------



## 2shae (2011 Március 5)

qqcs én is idetaláltam Sziasztok


----------



## Zsóka15 (2011 Március 5)

Mackó öcsém, szevaszka
mit terveztél tavaszra?
Heverészek, fát mászok,
két pofára málnázok.


----------



## Zsóka15 (2011 Március 5)

9.üzi


----------



## Zsóka15 (2011 Március 5)




----------



## Zsóka15 (2011 Március 5)

*Falusi hangverseny - Szabó Lőrinc* 
Háp! Háp! Háp! 
Jönnek a kacsák! 
Hű, de éhes, hű, de szomjas 
ez a társaság!


----------



## Zsóka15 (2011 Március 5)

Bú! Bú! Bú! 
Boci szomorú! 
De hogy feszít tyúkja közt 
a Kukurikú!


----------



## borz1 (2011 Március 5)

egy sima egy fordított


----------



## Zsóka15 (2011 Március 5)

Röf! Röf! Röf! 
Orra sárba döf: 
Sonka lábán Kucu néni 
fürödni döcög.


----------



## borz1 (2011 Március 5)

vagy egy fordított egy sima


----------



## Zsóka15 (2011 Március 5)

[FONT=&quot]Gá! Gá! Gá! 
Szalad világgá. 
Liba mama, ha a Csacsi 
rábőg, hogy: I-á![/FONT]


----------



## Zsóka15 (2011 Március 5)

[FONT=&quot]Rút! Rút! Rút! 
Föl is le is út: 
mérges Pulyka te szereted 
csak a háborút.[/FONT]


----------



## Zsóka15 (2011 Március 5)

[FONT=&quot]Bú! Röf! Háp! 
Sípok, trombiták: 
Víg zenével így köszönt e 
díszes társaság. [/FONT]


----------



## borz1 (2011 Március 5)

der die das


----------



## Zsóka15 (2011 Március 5)

Varró Dániel
Badar állathatározó

Szép állat a krokodil,
minden este bekakil.
Bekakil, bepisil,
szép állat a krokodil.


----------



## borz1 (2011 Március 5)

katzerjammer


----------



## Zsóka15 (2011 Március 5)

Szép állat a zebra,
nincsen gondja zabra.
Hogyha elfogy, zabrál,
szép állat a zebra.


----------



## Zsóka15 (2011 Március 5)

Szép állat a hódpatkány,
üldögél a z útpadkán.
Útpadkán elpatkol,
szép állat a hódpatkány.


----------



## borz1 (2011 Március 5)

megvan valakinek a Süsü visszatér?


----------



## Zsóka15 (2011 Március 5)

Szép állat a pocok,
minden reggel kocog.
Így lemegy a pocak,
szép állat a pocok.


----------



## Zsóka15 (2011 Március 5)

Szép állat az oroszlán,
felfal minden korosztályt.
Kedvence a kamaszlány,
szép állat az oroszlán.


----------



## Zsóka15 (2011 Március 5)

Szép állat a panda,
csak egy kicsit randa.
Ezért nem jár strandra,
szép állat a panda.


----------



## borz1 (2011 Március 5)

nekem nem sikerült. sajnos


----------



## borz1 (2011 Március 5)

pedig sokat gyakoroltam


----------



## borz1 (2011 Március 5)

nekem sajnos nincs meg


----------



## borz1 (2011 Március 5)

de majd körbekérdezek


----------



## borz1 (2011 Március 5)

nagyon érdekes téma. csak így tovább


----------



## borz1 (2011 Március 5)

egyik legfontosabb kérdés a mai világban


----------



## borz1 (2011 Március 5)

tegnap nagyon rosszat álmodtam


----------



## borz1 (2011 Március 5)

ma viszont szép álmokat mindenkinek


----------



## borz1 (2011 Március 5)

nagyon jó. köszönöm!!!


----------



## borz1 (2011 Március 5)

kérnék még sok ilyet


----------



## borz1 (2011 Március 5)

bár a végét nem értettem. sajnos


----------



## borz1 (2011 Március 5)

mindenképpen elolvasom


----------



## borz1 (2011 Március 5)

kár hogy kicsit drága


----------



## borz1 (2011 Március 5)

mindegy majd kicsit spórolunk


----------



## borz1 (2011 Március 5)

jobben meg kellene fizetni szegény pedagógusokat


----------



## borz1 (2011 Március 5)

van egy ovonő ismerősöm. nagyon rosszul él szegény


----------



## borz1 (2011 Március 5)

de gondolom nem csak ő


----------



## borz1 (2011 Március 5)

én sem vagyok gazdag


----------



## borz1 (2011 Március 5)

na mindegy nem siránkozok


----------



## borz1 (2011 Március 5)

10 10 2 a megoldás szerintem


----------



## Gancsika (2011 Március 5)

üdv mindenkinek


----------



## der (2011 Március 5)

sziasztok


----------



## der (2011 Március 5)

Boribon könyveket keresek, a rosszcsont gyermekeimnek. Nagyon tetszik nekik.


----------



## der (2011 Március 5)

Boribon könyveket keresek de nem értem, hogy hogy működik ez a fórum. Elnézést kérek.


----------



## der (2011 Március 5)

nagyon


----------



## der (2011 Március 5)

jó lenne


----------



## der (2011 Március 5)

valahonnan


----------



## der (2011 Március 5)

megszerezni


----------



## der (2011 Március 5)

a cérna


----------



## der (2011 Március 5)

Petit is


----------



## der (2011 Március 5)

Már nem látom sehol.


----------



## nettyke16 (2011 Március 5)

hello


----------



## nettyke16 (2011 Március 5)

minek ez a húsz??


----------



## der (2011 Március 5)

érdeklődnék


----------



## nettyke16 (2011 Március 5)

és miért pont húsz??


----------



## der (2011 Március 5)

még


----------



## nettyke16 (2011 Március 5)

nekem csak 1 előadáshoz kell


----------



## nettyke16 (2011 Március 5)

egy könyv


----------



## der (2011 Március 5)

a pöttyös


----------



## nettyke16 (2011 Március 5)

amit csak itt


----------



## der (2011 Március 5)

Panni


----------



## nettyke16 (2011 Március 5)

találtam meg


----------



## der (2011 Március 5)

könyvek is


----------



## nettyke16 (2011 Március 5)

mert egy bp-i


----------



## nettyke16 (2011 Március 5)

könyvtárban


----------



## der (2011 Március 5)

a mai gyerekeket


----------



## nettyke16 (2011 Március 5)

sem lehet


----------



## der (2011 Március 5)

szerintem


----------



## nettyke16 (2011 Március 5)

megtalálni


----------



## der (2011 Március 5)

egyáltalán


----------



## nettyke16 (2011 Március 5)

ahol meg igen


----------



## nettyke16 (2011 Március 5)

onnan nem lehet


----------



## der (2011 Március 5)

nem zavarja


----------



## nettyke16 (2011 Március 5)

kikölcsönözni


----------



## der (2011 Március 5)

a számítógépen való könyvnézegetés


----------



## nettyke16 (2011 Március 5)

csak lefénymásolni


----------



## nettyke16 (2011 Március 5)

azzal meg nem


----------



## nettyke16 (2011 Március 5)

érek sokat


----------



## nettyke16 (2011 Március 5)

még mindig


----------



## nettyke16 (2011 Március 5)

nincs vége


----------



## nettyke16 (2011 Március 5)

?????????????


----------



## nettyke16 (2011 Március 5)

de végre


----------



## Twik (2011 Március 5)

sziasztok


----------



## romantica (2011 Március 5)

Csatlakozom a köszönetnyilvánítókhoz.


----------



## szovivi (2011 Március 5)

*20 hozzászólás*

Akinek még nincs meg a 20 hozzászólása annak itt a lehetőség


----------



## Daragoo (2011 Március 5)

Üdv mindenkit


----------



## Daragoo (2011 Március 5)

vagyis jelen...


----------



## Matyibácsi (2011 Március 5)

Én is itt vagyok.


----------



## norcyka87 (2011 Március 6)

Most


----------



## norcyka87 (2011 Március 6)

komoly


----------



## norcyka87 (2011 Március 6)

hogy


----------



## norcyka87 (2011 Március 6)

20


----------



## norcyka87 (2011 Március 6)

hozzászólást


----------



## norcyka87 (2011 Március 6)

kell


----------



## norcyka87 (2011 Március 6)

irnom


----------



## norcyka87 (2011 Március 6)

a


----------



## norcyka87 (2011 Március 6)

semmmiről


----------



## norcyka87 (2011 Március 6)

és


----------



## norcyka87 (2011 Március 6)

ne


----------



## norcyka87 (2011 Március 6)

unjam


----------



## norcyka87 (2011 Március 6)

magam


----------



## norcyka87 (2011 Március 6)

halálra?


----------



## norcyka87 (2011 Március 6)

á


----------



## norcyka87 (2011 Március 6)

adxwsd


----------



## norcyka87 (2011 Március 6)

,.mn.n.,mn


----------



## norcyka87 (2011 Március 6)

hvhgvvhgv


----------



## norcyka87 (2011 Március 6)

jhnuozfgzctdft


----------



## norcyka87 (2011 Március 6)

bcgcgjc


----------



## mérleg22 (2011 Március 6)

1


----------



## mérleg22 (2011 Március 6)

2


----------



## mérleg22 (2011 Március 6)

3


----------



## mérleg22 (2011 Március 6)

4


----------



## mérleg22 (2011 Március 6)

5


----------



## mérleg22 (2011 Március 6)

6


----------



## mérleg22 (2011 Március 6)

7


----------



## mérleg22 (2011 Március 6)

8


----------



## mérleg22 (2011 Március 6)

9


----------



## mérleg22 (2011 Március 6)

10


----------



## mérleg22 (2011 Március 6)

Jöttem, láttam és most nem győzök bocsánatot kérni.


----------



## mérleg22 (2011 Március 6)

Mosolyogj! Ma kezdődik életed hátralevő része!


----------



## mérleg22 (2011 Március 6)

A legrosszabb dolog a világon az, amikor a hülyeség szorgalommal párosul


----------



## mérleg22 (2011 Március 6)

A mákos-meggyes bableves egy olyan étel, ami úgy készül, hogy kettőt
lapozunk a szakácskönyvben.


----------



## mérleg22 (2011 Március 6)

Inkább csináld holnap! Ma már eleget hibáztál!


----------



## mérleg22 (2011 Március 6)

A dzsungelben minden ehető. Te is.


----------



## mérleg22 (2011 Március 6)

A munka azoknak való, akik nem tudnak horgászni.


----------



## mérleg22 (2011 Március 6)

Én már az előző életemben sem hittem a reinkarnációban.


----------



## mérleg22 (2011 Március 6)

Szeretet
Egy fiatalember egymagában ült az autóbuszon. Kitekintett az ablakon.
Alig múlt húsz éves, csinos, finom arcvonású fiú volt.
Egy nő ült le a mellette lévő ülésre.
Miután kicsit kedvesen elbeszélgettek a meleg tavaszias időről, a fiú
váratlanul így szólt:
- Két évig börtönben voltam. Ezen a héten szabadultam, éppen úton vagyok
hazafelé.
Áradt a szó belőle, miközben mesélte, hogy egy szegény, de becsületes
családban nőtt fel, és az a bűntett, amit elkövetett mekkora szégyent és
fájdalmat okozott szeretteinek, akiktől a két év alatt semmi hírt nem
kapott. Tudta, hogy szülei túl szegények ahhoz, hogy vállalják az utat és
meglátogassák őt a börtönben,
és azt is tudta, hogy túl tudattalannak érzik magukat ahhoz, hogy levelet
írjanak neki.
Mivel választ nem kapott, ő a maga részéről nem írt nekik többet.
Szabadulása előtt három héttel tett egy utolsó, reménytelen próbálkozást,
hogy kapcsolatba lépjen velük.
Bocsánatukért könyörgött, amiért csalódást okozott nekik.
Miután kiengedték, felszállt az első buszra, ami éppen a házuk előtt haladt
el, ott ahol felnevelkedett, és ahol még most is élnek szülei.
Szüleinek megírta, hogy megbocsátásuk jeléül egy jelet kér tőlük.
Olyan jelet, amit jól lát az autóbuszból: ha még visszafogadnák őt, kössenek
egy fehér szalagot a kert almafájára.
Ha ezt a jelet nem látja, nem száll le az autóbuszról, és örökre távozni fog
életükből.
Az úti célhoz közeledve a fiút egyre nagyobb nyugtalanság töltötte el.
Nem mert az ablakon kinézni.
Biztos volt benne, hogy az almafán nem fogja meglátni a szalagot.
Útitársa, végighallgatta történetét, majd udvariasan megkérte a fiút:
- Cseréljünk helyet. Majd én figyelek az ablakból.
Éppen csak néhány ház előtt haladt el az autóbusz, amikor a nő meglátta az
almafát.
Könnyeivel küszködve, kedvesen megérintette a fiatalember vállát:
- Nézze! Nézze! Az egész fát szalagok borítják.


----------



## mérleg22 (2011 Március 6)

Köszönet, Hála


----------



## M!lán (2011 Március 6)

És már korábban mintha hozzászóltam volna valahol, de most újra megteszem, nem is igazán tudom hánynál járok. Pdig szeretek dumálni, de rég nem jártam már itt!


----------



## miszkujne (2011 Március 6)

szovivi írta:


> Akinek még nincs meg a 20 hozzászólása annak itt a lehetőség



kiss


----------



## miszkujne (2011 Március 6)




----------



## miszkujne (2011 Március 6)




----------



## miszkujne (2011 Március 6)

k


----------



## miszkujne (2011 Március 6)

é


----------



## miszkujne (2011 Március 6)

d


----------



## miszkujne (2011 Március 6)

r


----------



## miszkujne (2011 Március 6)

z


----------



## miszkujne (2011 Március 6)

t


----------



## miszkujne (2011 Március 6)

e


----------



## miszkujne (2011 Március 6)

r


----------



## miszkujne (2011 Március 6)

d


----------



## miszkujne (2011 Március 6)

c


----------



## miszkujne (2011 Március 6)

:juhé


----------



## miszkujne (2011 Március 6)

d


----------



## miszkujne (2011 Március 6)

f


----------



## miszkujne (2011 Március 6)

df


----------



## hhapci (2011 Március 6)

1


----------



## miszkujne (2011 Március 6)

fgd


----------



## miszkujne (2011 Március 6)

szép napsütés


----------



## hhapci (2011 Március 6)

2


----------



## miszkujne (2011 Március 6)

az


----------



## hhapci (2011 Március 6)

3


----------



## hhapci (2011 Március 6)

4


----------



## hhapci (2011 Március 6)

5


----------



## hhapci (2011 Március 6)

6


----------



## hhapci (2011 Március 6)

7


----------



## hhapci (2011 Március 6)

8


----------



## hhapci (2011 Március 6)

9


----------



## hhapci (2011 Március 6)

10


----------



## hhapci (2011 Március 6)

11


----------



## ágica1234 (2011 Március 6)

*üdvözlet*

 üdvözlök mindenkit


----------



## ágica1234 (2011 Március 6)

*12*

remélem hamar összejön a 20 hozzászólás


----------



## hupef (2011 Március 6)

Kedves vagy! Köszönöm!


----------



## ágica1234 (2011 Március 6)

*1*

nagyon tetszik ez a közösségi oldal


----------



## hupef (2011 Március 6)

Üdvözlet Dorogról!


----------



## ágica1234 (2011 Március 6)

*2*

bízom benne, hogy sok hasznos dolgot találok itt


----------



## hupef (2011 Március 6)

Nekem is!


----------



## ágica1234 (2011 Március 6)

*4*

üdv mindenkinek


----------



## hupef (2011 Március 6)

Én is!


----------



## hupef (2011 Március 6)

22


----------



## hhapci (2011 Március 6)

12


----------



## hhapci (2011 Március 6)

13


----------



## ágica1234 (2011 Március 6)

*1*

üdvözlök mégegyszer mindenkit


----------



## ágica1234 (2011 Március 6)

*2*

vasárnap van


----------



## hhapci (2011 Március 6)

14


----------



## hhapci (2011 Március 6)

15


----------



## hupef (2011 Március 6)

Én is jelen!


----------



## ágica1234 (2011 Március 6)

*4*

köszi mindent


----------



## hupef (2011 Március 6)

23


----------



## ágica1234 (2011 Március 6)

*5*

holnap hétfő


----------



## hupef (2011 Március 6)

47


----------



## Siloh (2011 Március 6)

én is itt vagyok 
1


----------



## hhapci (2011 Március 6)

16


----------



## ágica1234 (2011 Március 6)

*7*

szép időnk van


----------



## hupef (2011 Március 6)

Valóban!


----------



## hhapci (2011 Március 6)

17


----------



## Siloh (2011 Március 6)

sáláláláláááláááá... 2


----------



## ágica1234 (2011 Március 6)

*3*

süt a nap


----------



## hhapci (2011 Március 6)

18


----------



## Siloh (2011 Március 6)

itt is süt a nap


----------



## hupef (2011 Március 6)

Lesz még szebb is!


----------



## ágica1234 (2011 Március 6)

*3*

fúj a szél, fúj a szél...


----------



## hhapci (2011 Március 6)

19


----------



## Siloh (2011 Március 6)

de azért még hideg az idő...


----------



## hupef (2011 Március 6)

Vápsuváp!


----------



## Siloh (2011 Március 6)

6os


----------



## hupef (2011 Március 6)

Nálunk is!


----------



## ágica1234 (2011 Március 6)

*7*

már nincs sok hátra ha-ha


----------



## Siloh (2011 Március 6)

7es türürüpp


----------



## Siloh (2011 Március 6)

jajj még de sok vissza van...


----------



## hupef (2011 Március 6)

Szegény embert mindíg ér!


----------



## ágica1234 (2011 Március 6)

*7*

12345


----------



## Siloh (2011 Március 6)

milka csoki reggelire XD


----------



## hupef (2011 Március 6)

19


----------



## Siloh (2011 Március 6)

tegnap kaptam babámtól  pralinééééé


----------



## ágica1234 (2011 Március 6)

*9*

hétfő kedd


----------



## Siloh (2011 Március 6)

szívecske alakú <3 (L)


----------



## hhapci (2011 Március 6)

Üdv Mindenkinek,
Mácius 15-re keresek dalokat.
Köszönet azoknak akik az oldal működéséhez hozzájárulnak.


----------



## ágica1234 (2011 Március 6)

*6*

huuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## Siloh (2011 Március 6)

és mogyis krémes <3


----------



## ágica1234 (2011 Március 6)

*6*

alakul


----------



## Siloh (2011 Március 6)

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Siloh (2011 Március 6)

na még 7et kell ....


----------



## ágica1234 (2011 Március 6)

*6*

sssssss


----------



## Siloh (2011 Március 6)

és már csak 6...


----------



## ágica1234 (2011 Március 6)

*6*

vége lehetne már


----------



## Siloh (2011 Március 6)

már csak 5... tiszta Rubint Réka dvd


----------



## ágica1234 (2011 Március 6)

*5*

xy


----------



## Siloh (2011 Március 6)

és még 4et... RR rr RR rr ...


----------



## ágica1234 (2011 Március 6)

*8*

még egy nap regisztrációs idő


----------



## Siloh (2011 Március 6)

ládidádidddááááá oooohhh ládidddááá...


----------



## ágica1234 (2011 Március 6)

*4*

talán jövő héten már ..


----------



## Siloh (2011 Március 6)

nemááááááááááááááááár! akk nem tudok képeket se megnézni? mekkora LOL


----------



## Siloh (2011 Március 6)

pfff úgy utálom az ilyen korlátokat


----------



## ágica1234 (2011 Március 6)

*2*

hogy ez mire volt jó ?


----------



## Siloh (2011 Március 6)

ehhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## ágica1234 (2011 Március 6)

*4*

remélem már összejött


----------



## ágica1234 (2011 Március 6)

*8*

inkább több legyen...


----------



## ágica1234 (2011 Március 6)

*8*

na még egy utolsó


----------



## hhapci (2011 Március 6)

:-((


----------



## tivk (2011 Március 6)

szép


----------



## tivk (2011 Március 6)




----------



## tivk (2011 Március 6)

3.


----------



## tivk (2011 Március 6)

4.


----------



## hhapci (2011 Március 6)

még1 ráadás


----------



## tivk (2011 Március 6)

5.


----------



## tivk (2011 Március 6)

6.


----------



## tivk (2011 Március 6)

seven


----------



## tivk (2011 Március 6)

Viii


----------



## tivk (2011 Március 6)

9


----------



## tivk (2011 Március 6)

X


----------



## tivk (2011 Március 6)

xx-x


----------



## tivk (2011 Március 6)

xx-xi


----------



## tivk (2011 Március 6)

13


----------



## tivk (2011 Március 6)

a4


----------



## tivk (2011 Március 6)

a5


----------



## tivk (2011 Március 6)

f


----------



## tivk (2011 Március 6)

xvii


----------



## tivk (2011 Március 6)

18


----------



## tivk (2011 Március 6)

Xix


----------



## tivk (2011 Március 6)

))


----------



## acul82 (2011 Március 6)

Szép jó reggelt :-D


----------



## acul82 (2011 Március 6)

Még kell néhány hsz.


----------



## acul82 (2011 Március 6)

Ez a 3.


----------



## acul82 (2011 Március 6)

Most már 4 is van


----------



## acul82 (2011 Március 6)

És az 5. :-D


----------



## acul82 (2011 Március 6)

6! :-*


----------



## acul82 (2011 Március 6)

7! :-d


----------



## acul82 (2011 Március 6)

8. is megvan!


----------



## acul82 (2011 Március 6)

Kilenc


----------



## acul82 (2011 Március 6)

:``:Tíz-tíz tiszta víz :-D


----------



## acul82 (2011 Március 6)

tizenegy


----------



## acul82 (2011 Március 6)

12


----------



## acul82 (2011 Március 6)

13


----------



## acul82 (2011 Március 6)

14


----------



## acul82 (2011 Március 6)

15


----------



## acul82 (2011 Március 6)

16


----------



## acul82 (2011 Március 6)

17


----------



## acul82 (2011 Március 6)

18


----------



## acul82 (2011 Március 6)

19


----------



## acul82 (2011 Március 6)

húúúúúúúúsz!!!


----------



## evetke11 (2011 Március 6)

Nagyon jó hangulatú film, klassz zene szép képek.


----------



## evetke11 (2011 Március 6)

Jean Reno ebben a filmben is nagyot alakított, ahogy öregszik egyre jobb!


----------



## evetke11 (2011 Március 6)

nagyon megható és szép történet, nemcsak gyerekeknek


----------



## evetke11 (2011 Március 6)

a film lassan csordogál, a főszereplő férfi nem egy macsó típus, mégis nagyon szeretni való


----------



## evetke11 (2011 Március 6)

kedvenc színészem, örörkifjú


----------



## Brokec (2011 Március 6)

Sziasztok épp a 20 hozzászólást gyűjtögetem


----------



## Matyibácsi (2011 Március 6)

Sziasztok!Itt vagyok én is.


----------



## Brokec (2011 Március 6)

kettő


----------



## Matyibácsi (2011 Március 6)

Gyűjögessünk csak gyűjtögessünk!


----------



## Brokec (2011 Március 6)

három


----------



## Brokec (2011 Március 6)

négy


----------



## Brokec (2011 Március 6)

öt


----------



## Matyibácsi (2011 Március 6)

Hánypercenként lehetérvényeset küldeni?Tud ebben valaki segíteni?


----------



## Brokec (2011 Március 6)

hat


----------



## Matyibácsi (2011 Március 6)

Merre felé laksz barátom?


----------



## Matyibácsi (2011 Március 6)

Ngyon jó ez a lehetőség, örükök neki.


----------



## Matyibácsi (2011 Március 6)

Még 9


----------



## Matyibácsi (2011 Március 6)

Már csak nolc


----------



## Matyibácsi (2011 Március 6)

Már csak hét


----------



## Matyibácsi (2011 Március 6)

20 másodpercenként lehet küldeni üzit.


----------



## Matyibácsi (2011 Március 6)

20x20,az 400 mp azaz 6 perc 40 másodperc, ha ügyes vagy!


----------



## Matyibácsi (2011 Március 6)

Négy üzenet és megnyílnak a kapuk.....


----------



## Matyibácsi (2011 Március 6)

Már csak három.


----------



## Matyibácsi (2011 Március 6)

Kettő és kész!


----------



## kajand (2011 Március 6)

seeya, köszi a lehetőséget


----------



## Matyibácsi (2011 Március 6)

Még egyet küldünk, ha el nem számoltam.


----------



## Matyibácsi (2011 Március 6)

Megnézzük a statisztikánkat, hogy hol tartunk.


----------



## Matyibácsi (2011 Március 6)

Meg van a 20 üzi. Köszönjük a lehetőséget.


----------



## kajand (2011 Március 6)

na én is belevetem akkor magam


----------



## kajand (2011 Március 6)

na én még messze vok a 20tól


----------



## Mrs.Big (2011 Március 6)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


 N hajrá!


----------



## Mrs.Big (2011 Március 6)

szólok


----------



## Mrs.Big (2011 Március 6)

hogy


----------



## kajand (2011 Március 6)

már várnak a jó kis könyvek


----------



## Mrs.Big (2011 Március 6)

most kezdtem hozzá a húsz beszólás megkezdésének effektíve gyártásához


----------



## Mrs.Big (2011 Március 6)

Azon vagyok most hogy az ujjaim görcsbe fognak e rándulni


----------



## Mrs.Big (2011 Március 6)

De töröm magam, és nem a mogyoróimat, igy mókuss sem vagyok, pedig csendben


----------



## kajand (2011 Március 6)

pedig féltem h a 20 nem jön össze egyhamar


----------



## Mrs.Big (2011 Március 6)

na még 14 és kész vagyok, minden féle képpen


----------



## kajand (2011 Március 6)

de még jó h van vki akkor gondolt az újjakra


----------



## kajand (2011 Március 6)

látom más is rajta van az ügyön


----------



## Mrs.Big (2011 Március 6)

Látom más os provokálja a húszas listát,! Hajrá srácok csajok


----------



## Mrs.Big (2011 Március 6)

Üdv kajand hogy megy a buli?


----------



## kajand (2011 Március 6)

bár most elvesztettem hánynál is tartok


----------



## Mrs.Big (2011 Március 6)

Én már lassan fél úton vagyok!


----------



## kajand (2011 Március 6)

remekül köszi bár kicsit nehéz a semmiről írnom


----------



## Mrs.Big (2011 Március 6)

Kajand az oldal ablakodnál kiírja, hogy épp most nyolc


----------



## kajand (2011 Március 6)

gratulálok


----------



## Mrs.Big (2011 Március 6)

Beszélgessünk pl a zenéről! Csináltad már zongorán?


----------



## kajand (2011 Március 6)

ohh akkor én még félúton se vok:S


----------



## kajand (2011 Március 6)

de köszi, hogy szóltál, még új a fórum világ


----------



## Mrs.Big (2011 Március 6)

Nekem szintieim vannak, de nem mertem bekockáztatni, mert törékenyek


----------



## kajand (2011 Március 6)

hmm igazán érdekes irányvonal a zenetémában


----------



## Mrs.Big (2011 Március 6)

Már 12 van neked
ha a k, is így növekedne 20 mp 1 centi 
pórno sztár lehetnék 5 perc alatt


----------



## kajand (2011 Március 6)

igazán dícséretre méltó a figyelmességed a szinti felé


----------



## Mrs.Big (2011 Március 6)

Ja a nikk ne tévesszen meg


----------



## kajand (2011 Március 6)

micsoda életcélok...


----------



## Mrs.Big (2011 Március 6)

A nejem készítette, de most én használtam fel


----------



## kajand (2011 Március 6)

na akkor nemsokára neki is állhatok olvasni


----------



## Mrs.Big (2011 Március 6)

Hát igen. Vannak gondolataim egy, s más dolgokkal kapcsolatban, de hát ilyen egy jó rádiós


----------



## Mrs.Big (2011 Március 6)

nekem is már 3 kell csupán


----------



## Mrs.Big (2011 Március 6)

DE csak internetes rádió, így nincs ezres hallgatósága


----------



## kajand (2011 Március 6)

már csak találni kell vmi jót kezdésnek


----------



## Zsuzsó76 (2011 Március 6)

Szeretettel köszöntök mindenkit!


----------



## Mrs.Big (2011 Március 6)

Na szerintem én kész vagyok! Örültem a találkozásnak szia


----------



## kajand (2011 Március 6)

egymagad indítottad a rádiót?


----------



## Mrs.Big (2011 Március 6)

szia zsuzsó nyomd neki


----------



## kajand (2011 Március 6)

seeya Zsuzsó
én is örültem


----------



## Mrs.Big (2011 Március 6)

nem nem de velem indult. www.maxiradio.hu


----------



## kajand (2011 Március 6)

és itt az uccsó üzim jó irogatást zsuzsó


----------



## Mrs.Big (2011 Március 6)

na csá


----------



## szabi898 (2011 Március 6)

1


----------



## szabi898 (2011 Március 6)

2


----------



## szabi898 (2011 Március 6)

3


----------



## szabi898 (2011 Március 6)

öt


----------



## szabi898 (2011 Március 6)

6at


----------



## szabi898 (2011 Március 6)

7


----------



## kajand (2011 Március 6)

meg van a 20 de így se tok tölteni! miért?


----------



## szabi898 (2011 Március 6)

nyócz


----------



## szabi898 (2011 Március 6)

9


----------



## szabi898 (2011 Március 6)

10


----------



## szabi898 (2011 Március 6)

11


----------



## kajand (2011 Március 6)

huh nehéz az élet


----------



## szabi898 (2011 Március 6)

12


----------



## szabi898 (2011 Március 6)

13


----------



## szabi898 (2011 Március 6)

14


----------



## kricsyboy (2011 Március 6)

Örülök, hogy csatlakozhattam: Kricsyboy


----------



## szabi898 (2011 Március 6)

15


----------



## szabi898 (2011 Március 6)

16


----------



## szabi898 (2011 Március 6)

17


----------



## szabi898 (2011 Március 6)

18


----------



## szabi898 (2011 Március 6)

19


----------



## szabi898 (2011 Március 6)

20


----------



## Mrs.Big (2011 Március 6)

bukk


----------



## szabi898 (2011 Március 6)

21


----------



## szabi898 (2011 Március 6)

22


----------



## Mrs.Big (2011 Március 6)

a tükörtojásos pálmalevéllel burkolt szerecsendióját már neki!:S


----------



## szabi898 (2011 Március 6)

23


----------



## szabi898 (2011 Március 6)

34


----------



## szabi898 (2011 Március 6)

25


----------



## szabi898 (2011 Március 6)

26


----------



## petterbild (2011 Március 6)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


 s


----------



## petterbild (2011 Március 6)

1-első


----------



## petterbild (2011 Március 6)

2


----------



## petterbild (2011 Március 6)

3


----------



## petterbild (2011 Március 6)

4


----------



## petterbild (2011 Március 6)

5..lassan telik


----------



## petterbild (2011 Március 6)

6


----------



## petterbild (2011 Március 6)

7


----------



## petterbild (2011 Március 6)

8


----------



## petterbild (2011 Március 6)

9


----------



## petterbild (2011 Március 6)

10


----------



## petterbild (2011 Március 6)




----------



## petterbild (2011 Március 6)




----------



## petterbild (2011 Március 6)

wew


----------



## petterbild (2011 Március 6)

14


----------



## petterbild (2011 Március 6)

15


----------



## petterbild (2011 Március 6)

16


----------



## petterbild (2011 Március 6)

17


----------



## petterbild (2011 Március 6)

18


----------



## petterbild (2011 Március 6)

19


----------



## petterbild (2011 Március 6)

20


----------



## petterbild (2011 Március 6)

:d


abigel573 írta:


> kreáltam egy mindegy mit ír be szóláncot a kezdőknek... Azt se használják...
> Talán túl egyszerű.


----------



## MneKata (2011 Március 6)




----------



## vixey (2011 Március 6)

Halihóó


----------



## vixey (2011 Március 6)

:dd


----------



## vixey (2011 Március 6)

kiss:55::55::55::55::11::11::11::00:


----------



## vixey (2011 Március 6)

:222::222::9::9::9:\\m/\\m/://:://::44::44:


----------



## vixey (2011 Március 6)

I've got a lifee!!!!!!!!!


----------



## vixey (2011 Március 6)

na jóó gyorsan máááár


----------



## vixey (2011 Március 6)

7es


----------



## vixey (2011 Március 6)

8as


----------



## vixey (2011 Március 6)

9es


----------



## vixey (2011 Március 6)

10es


----------



## vixey (2011 Március 6)

vááháá sose lesz 20.......................


----------



## vixey (2011 Március 6)

-.- -.- -.- -.- -.- -.- -.-


----------



## vixey (2011 Március 6)

just a little patieent.....


----------



## vixey (2011 Március 6)

Justify why am I?


----------



## vixey (2011 Március 6)

I just wanna be ok, be ok...........


----------



## vixey (2011 Március 6)

na jó, van remény


----------



## vixey (2011 Március 6)

mindig van reméény


----------



## vixey (2011 Március 6)

már csak kettőőőőőőőőőőőőőőő


----------



## vixey (2011 Március 6)

yep


----------



## vixey (2011 Március 6)

jupppííííííí


----------



## vixey (2011 Március 6)

I've got it!!!


----------



## linka86 (2011 Március 6)

sziasztok! Most már én is itt


----------



## linka86 (2011 Március 6)

Szuper az oldal.


----------



## linka86 (2011 Március 6)

Most rajta vagyok a 20 hozzászóláson


----------



## linka86 (2011 Március 6)

Ez még csak 3, ajjajj


----------



## linka86 (2011 Március 6)

Kevésbé érdekes dolgokat osztok meg veletek még 16 hozzászóláson keresztül...


----------



## linka86 (2011 Március 6)

Most ebédeltem


----------



## linka86 (2011 Március 6)

Galuskaleves, krumplipüré, almáshusi


----------



## linka86 (2011 Március 6)

Mindjárt jön a desszert: babapiskóta vaníliapudinggal


----------



## linka86 (2011 Március 6)

Lépek sörkiflit gyártani


----------



## linka86 (2011 Március 6)

anyu megelőzött, nekem csak kenni kellett


----------



## linka86 (2011 Március 6)

fincsi túrósat csináltunk


----------



## linka86 (2011 Március 6)

Nagyon gáz itt magamban beszélgetni


----------



## linka86 (2011 Március 6)

Na nem baj, még 7 hozzászólás


----------



## linka86 (2011 Március 6)

6


----------



## linka86 (2011 Március 6)

5


----------



## linka86 (2011 Március 6)

4


----------



## linka86 (2011 Március 6)

3


----------



## Andi-Lili (2011 Március 6)

hiába a 21 hozzászólás,így se enged be...


----------



## linka86 (2011 Március 6)

2


----------



## Andi-Lili (2011 Március 6)

kezdem ...


----------



## linka86 (2011 Március 6)

lehet hogy még nincs 2 napos a regisztrációd Andi-Lili


----------



## linka86 (2011 Március 6)

1


----------



## Andi-Lili (2011 Március 6)

Lassan megint hétfő,sajnos...


----------



## linka86 (2011 Március 6)

megvan a 20 most várom a 2 napot


----------



## Andi-Lili (2011 Március 6)

Kedves Linka86!
2010.decemberében regisztráltam. Már fáj a fejem,a sok hozzászólástól. Azt hiszem,pár napig pihentetem,hátha "megjavul". 
Üdv! Andi(a Lili a kutyám)


----------



## Andi-Lili (2011 Március 6)

Kedves Linka86!
2010.decemberében regisztráltam. Már fáj a fejem,a sok hozzászólástól. Azt hiszem,pár napig pihentetem,hátha "megjavul". 
Üdv! Andi(a Lili a kutyám)


----------



## Katica-1977 (2011 Március 6)

csipkebogyo írta:


> Diszlexiára utaló jelek óvodás és kisiskolás korban
> 
> Bukfenc és diszlexia
> 
> ...


Szia!
Kösznöm, sokat segített a feltöltésed!


----------



## Katica-1977 (2011 Március 6)

csipkebogyo írta:


> Gondolkodj és irj
> 
> Diszlexiás gyermekek komplex fejlesztő programja, habilitációs programcsomag olvasást és helyesírást fejlesztését szolgáló harmadik része. A könyv a szerző több évtizedes diagnosztikus és terápiás munkája eredményeként született az ilyen nehézségekkel küzdő felső tagozatos és középiskolás fiatalok számára. A legtöbb feladatgyűjtemény a 6-10 éves korú gyermekeknek szól, s logopédiai ellátásuk is szervezettebb. A kiadvány -terjedelmének lehetőségei szerint- azt a hiányt pótolja, mely a nagyobb korosztályok fejlesztését, a logopédus irányította foglalkozások vezetését teszi hatékonyabbá. A program öt nagy területre terjed ki: vizuális percepció, nyelvtani anyag feldolgozása, értő olvasás, nyelvi kreativitás és gondolkodás, szókincs. Ezek egymásba fonódása, egymásra hatása, együttes gyakorlása a tanulási teljesítmény javulását eredményezi. A játékos-gondolkodtató feladatok, pontos instrukciók által szülő segítségével, vagy akár önállóan is gyakorolhat a tanuló.


Köszönöm! Sokat segítenek a feltöltések!


----------



## Katica-1977 (2011 Március 6)

Köszönöm a feltöltést!


----------



## Katica-1977 (2011 Március 6)

Köszönöm a feltöltést!


----------



## Katica-1977 (2011 Március 6)

Köszönöm! Hasznos számomra!


----------



## Vercsi1 (2011 Március 6)

Üdvözlet! Szép napot!


----------



## Vercsi1 (2011 Március 6)

Remélem hamar összejön a 20. Mert nem véletlen regisztráltam.


----------



## Katica-1977 (2011 Március 6)

csipkebogyo írta:


> Ide kerülnek a sajátos nevelési igényű és beszédhibás gyermekek nevelését, fejlesztését segítő könyvek, eszközök, módszerek és ötletek.
> ​


Köszönöm, nagyon hasznos dolgokat találok itt!


----------



## Katica-1977 (2011 Március 6)

godabogi írta:


> Állatneves titkosírás várja a figyelmes megfejtőket.
> Saját, használjátok örömmel!


Köszönöm a feltöltést!


----------



## Katica-1977 (2011 Március 6)

lapappilon írta:


> MINDEN AMI A GYERMEKNEVELÉSSEL KAPCSOLATOS...GYERMEKRAJZOK/ELEMZÉSEK, KÉPESSÉGFEJLESZTŐ JÁTÉKOK, ÖTLETEK, TAANÁCSOK, JÁTÉKOK, ALKOTÁSOK
> problémák, kérdések....nagyon sok más "minden"....
> 
> Összevonva a következő topikokkal:
> ...


Köszönöm,hasznos számomra!


----------



## Katica-1977 (2011 Március 6)

ica64 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Oly rég voltam itt, hogy már nem is tudom mit hogyan kell csinálni
> De azért megpróbálok felrakni dolgokat, remélem jó helyre és jól csinálom. Majd valaki írja már meg, hogy minden rendben van-e ezzel a dologgal
> Ja és saját szerkesztésű dolgok, ha használjátok gondoljatok rám


Köszönöm nagyon hasznosak a feltöltések!


----------



## boaconstrictor (2011 Március 6)

megvan a 20 hozzászólás, de még mindig nem engedi semmit. na most mi a baj?


----------



## boaconstrictor (2011 Március 6)

vagy a hozzászólások után kell még várni 2 napot?


----------



## senti123 (2011 Március 6)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


köszönöm


----------



## senti123 (2011 Március 6)

2


----------



## senti123 (2011 Március 6)

3


----------



## senti123 (2011 Március 6)

4


----------



## senti123 (2011 Március 6)

5


----------



## senti123 (2011 Március 6)

6


----------



## senti123 (2011 Március 6)

7


----------



## senti123 (2011 Március 6)

8


----------



## senti123 (2011 Március 6)

lassan 9


----------



## senti123 (2011 Március 6)

megvan 10


----------



## senti123 (2011 Március 6)

na jó11


----------



## senti123 (2011 Március 6)

12


----------



## senti123 (2011 Március 6)

13


----------



## senti123 (2011 Március 6)

14


----------



## senti123 (2011 Március 6)

15-dik


----------



## senti123 (2011 Március 6)

éljen


----------



## senti123 (2011 Március 6)

micsoda csoda


----------



## senti123 (2011 Március 6)

18


----------



## senti123 (2011 Március 6)

19


----------



## senti123 (2011 Március 6)

20


----------



## blucas (2011 Március 6)

Sziasztok!
1. hozzászólásom.


----------



## blucas (2011 Március 6)

2.


----------



## senti123 (2011 Március 6)

megvan


----------



## blucas (2011 Március 6)

3.


----------



## blucas (2011 Március 6)

4.


----------



## blucas (2011 Március 6)

5.


----------



## melo_otthon (2011 Március 6)

koszikiss


----------



## blucas (2011 Március 6)

6.


----------



## melo_otthon (2011 Március 6)

1.


----------



## melo_otthon (2011 Március 6)

2.


----------



## melo_otthon (2011 Március 6)

3.


----------



## melo_otthon (2011 Március 6)

4.


----------



## melo_otthon (2011 Március 6)

5.


----------



## melo_otthon (2011 Március 6)

6.


----------



## melo_otthon (2011 Március 6)

7.


----------



## melo_otthon (2011 Március 6)

8.


----------



## petersundoor (2011 Március 6)

Üdv mindenkinek!!!


----------



## melo_otthon (2011 Március 6)

9.


----------



## melo_otthon (2011 Március 6)

10.


----------



## melo_otthon (2011 Március 6)

11.


----------



## melo_otthon (2011 Március 6)

12.


----------



## melo_otthon (2011 Március 6)

13.


----------



## melo_otthon (2011 Március 6)

14.


----------



## melo_otthon (2011 Március 6)

15.


----------



## melo_otthon (2011 Március 6)

16.


----------



## melo_otthon (2011 Március 6)

17.


----------



## melo_otthon (2011 Március 6)

18.


----------



## Bendediver (2011 Március 6)

Sziasztok! Ezeket a lemezeket le is lehet tölteni innen?


----------



## melo_otthon (2011 Március 6)

19.


----------



## melo_otthon (2011 Március 6)

20.


----------



## dirndel (2011 Március 6)

1.


----------



## dirndel (2011 Március 6)

2


----------



## dirndel (2011 Március 6)

3


----------



## dirndel (2011 Március 6)

4


----------



## dirndel (2011 Március 6)

5


----------



## dirndel (2011 Március 6)

6


----------



## dirndel (2011 Március 6)

7


----------



## dirndel (2011 Március 6)

8


----------



## dirndel (2011 Március 6)

9


----------



## dirndel (2011 Március 6)

10


----------



## dirndel (2011 Március 6)

11


----------



## dirndel (2011 Március 6)

12


----------



## dirndel (2011 Március 6)

13


----------



## dirndel (2011 Március 6)

14


----------



## dirndel (2011 Március 6)

15


----------



## dirndel (2011 Március 6)

16


----------



## dirndel (2011 Március 6)

17


----------



## dirndel (2011 Március 6)

18


----------



## dirndel (2011 Március 6)

19


----------



## dirndel (2011 Március 6)

20


----------



## kemenyne (2011 Március 6)

nekem még mindig kevés


----------



## blucas (2011 Március 6)

7.


----------



## blucas (2011 Március 6)

8.


----------



## blucas (2011 Március 6)

Lassan,de biztosan haladok a cél felé


----------



## blucas (2011 Március 6)

Remek ez az oldal!


----------



## blucas (2011 Március 6)

11.


----------



## blucas (2011 Március 6)

12.


----------



## blucas (2011 Március 6)

13. a szerencseszámom


----------



## blucas (2011 Március 6)

14.


----------



## blucas (2011 Március 6)

15.


----------



## blucas (2011 Március 6)

16.


----------



## blucas (2011 Március 6)

17. már nincs sok


----------



## Bendediver (2011 Március 6)

Ismét egy baromság.


----------



## petersundoor (2011 Március 6)

*Helllllllooooooooo mindenki*


----------



## Polllen (2011 Március 6)

hol?


----------



## petersundoor (2011 Március 6)

2


----------



## blucas (2011 Március 6)

18.


----------



## blucas (2011 Március 6)

19.


----------



## petersundoor (2011 Március 6)

3


----------



## blucas (2011 Március 6)

ééééés 20.


----------



## blucas (2011 Március 6)

Ez gyors volt,köszönöm!


----------



## petersundoor (2011 Március 6)

4


----------



## Bendediver (2011 Március 6)

Tombolok!


----------



## petersundoor (2011 Március 6)

01


----------



## Bendediver (2011 Március 6)

Ez az oldal mindig ennyire lassú?


----------



## petersundoor (2011 Március 6)

3


----------



## Bendediver (2011 Március 6)

Jogos felháborodás. Én is ezen mérgelődök.


----------



## Bendediver (2011 Március 6)

sda


----------



## Bendediver (2011 Március 6)

fdj


----------



## Bendediver (2011 Március 6)

mintha gyorsabb lenne.....


----------



## Bendediver (2011 Március 6)

Megnyertem.


----------



## ticotime (2011 Március 6)

20


----------



## ticotime (2011 Március 6)

19


----------



## petersundoor (2011 Március 6)

543


----------



## Bendediver (2011 Március 6)

Kérdés az van....


----------



## Bendediver (2011 Március 6)

.jz


----------



## Bendediver (2011 Március 6)

Megkerested?


----------



## szabi1975 (2011 Március 6)

Hol?


----------



## szabi1975 (2011 Március 6)

meddig?


----------



## petersundoor (2011 Március 6)

34


----------



## petersundoor (2011 Március 6)

b


----------



## petersundoor (2011 Március 6)

5


----------



## hanji (2011 Március 6)

Abigel573 írta:


> Kreáltam egy mindegy mit ír be szóláncot a kezdőknek... azt se használják...
> Talán túl egyszerű.


 A szó elszáll, az írás megmarad


----------



## hanji (2011 Március 6)

1


----------



## hanji (2011 Március 6)

2


----------



## hanji (2011 Március 6)

3


----------



## hanji (2011 Március 6)

4


----------



## petersundoor (2011 Március 6)

10


----------



## hanji (2011 Március 6)

bocs, nem igazan ertem hogy mit is kell csinalnom


----------



## hanji (2011 Március 6)

5


----------



## Monetta86 (2011 Március 6)

6


----------



## hanji (2011 Március 6)

7


----------



## Monetta86 (2011 Március 6)

7


----------



## hanji (2011 Március 6)

varom hogy keresgelhessek a xszemesek között


----------



## Monetta86 (2011 Március 6)

8


----------



## hanji (2011 Március 6)

az oldal jonak igerkezik


----------



## Monetta86 (2011 Március 6)

9


----------



## hanji (2011 Március 6)

remelem bevalik


----------



## csaba971 (2011 Március 6)

1


----------



## csaba971 (2011 Március 6)

2


----------



## Monetta86 (2011 Március 6)

10


----------



## petersundoor (2011 Március 6)

12


----------



## Taria (2011 Március 6)

sziasztok


----------



## Taria (2011 Március 6)

még kell 19 hozzászólás


----------



## Monetta86 (2011 Március 6)

11


----------



## Thunder888 (2011 Március 6)

Na,ez most jól jön


----------



## hanji (2011 Március 6)

*bekoszones*

hello, jo az oldal


----------



## hanji (2011 Március 6)

es jol jon a segitseg


----------



## Monetta86 (2011 Március 6)

11


----------



## hanji (2011 Március 6)

14


----------



## Monetta86 (2011 Március 6)

12


----------



## hanji (2011 Március 6)

szia Taria


----------



## hanji (2011 Március 6)

16


----------



## csaba971 (2011 Március 6)

2


----------



## hanji (2011 Március 6)

17


----------



## hanji (2011 Március 6)

remelem ez igy tenyleg elegendo hozzaszolaskent


----------



## hanji (2011 Március 6)

19


----------



## Monetta86 (2011 Március 6)

13


----------



## hanji (2011 Március 6)

elvileg utolso es johet a 48 h varakozas


----------



## Thunder888 (2011 Március 6)

Plusz,tudja valaki,hogy miért nem tudok kommentelni a hirekhez?


----------



## Monetta86 (2011 Március 6)

14


----------



## Monetta86 (2011 Március 6)

15


----------



## Monetta86 (2011 Március 6)

16


----------



## Thunder888 (2011 Március 6)

Három mókus szaladgál,szanaszét a réten


----------



## Monetta86 (2011 Március 6)

17


----------



## Monetta86 (2011 Március 6)

18


----------



## Thunder888 (2011 Március 6)

Az egész erdőt felgyújtották poénból a héten


----------



## Monetta86 (2011 Március 6)

19


----------



## Thunder888 (2011 Március 6)

Kergeti őket minden állat,bagoly,disznó,papagály


----------



## papppero (2011 Március 6)

1


----------



## Thunder888 (2011 Március 6)

Miközben futottak,feltűnt egy nagy akadály


----------



## Monetta86 (2011 Március 6)

20


----------



## papppero (2011 Március 6)

2


----------



## Thunder888 (2011 Március 6)

Mi lehet ez,kérdi egyik,közben lábát szegte


----------



## papppero (2011 Március 6)

3


----------



## Thunder888 (2011 Március 6)

8


----------



## papppero (2011 Március 6)

4


----------



## papppero (2011 Március 6)

5


----------



## Thunder888 (2011 Március 6)

Varázspálcával 2x1 sávos autóutat rajzolni tilos!


----------



## PDrag (2011 Március 6)

mennyi már?


----------



## papppero (2011 Március 6)

6


----------



## Thunder888 (2011 Március 6)

10. Már tiiiiiiz


----------



## PDrag (2011 Március 6)

13


----------



## papppero (2011 Március 6)

7


----------



## Thunder888 (2011 Március 6)

Miért nincs hosszú i betű ezen a billentyűzeten?


----------



## PDrag (2011 Március 6)

ez a tizennegyedik


----------



## Thunder888 (2011 Március 6)

Tök jó magamban beszélgetni


----------



## papppero (2011 Március 6)

8


----------



## papppero (2011 Március 6)

9


----------



## PDrag (2011 Március 6)

még hat és megvan


----------



## papppero (2011 Március 6)

10


----------



## Thunder888 (2011 Március 6)

és ime a tizenharmadik


----------



## papppero (2011 Március 6)

11


----------



## Thunder888 (2011 Március 6)

Utánna következik a tizennégy


----------



## PDrag (2011 Március 6)

Thunder888 itt mindenki magában beszél a húszig


----------



## papppero (2011 Március 6)

12


----------



## Thunder888 (2011 Március 6)

Már csak hat van hátra


----------



## papppero (2011 Március 6)

13


----------



## PDrag (2011 Március 6)

tizenhét


----------



## Thunder888 (2011 Március 6)

Vagyis,nem hat,hanem csak öt


----------



## papppero (2011 Március 6)

14


----------



## PDrag (2011 Március 6)

na még hármat


----------



## petersundoor (2011 Március 6)

89


----------



## Thunder888 (2011 Március 6)

Igaz,


----------



## papppero (2011 Március 6)

15


----------



## PDrag (2011 Március 6)

visszaszámolás 2


----------



## PDrag (2011 Március 6)

egy, bummmmmmmmmmm


----------



## papppero (2011 Március 6)

16


----------



## Thunder888 (2011 Március 6)

3 kell csupán a 20 hoz


----------



## Thunder888 (2011 Március 6)

Nekem csak 2 ééés mehetek aludni.


----------



## papppero (2011 Március 6)

17


----------



## csaba971 (2011 Március 6)

3


----------



## papppero (2011 Március 6)

18


----------



## papppero (2011 Március 6)

19


----------



## Thunder888 (2011 Március 6)

Négy,és alvás a dunyha alatt


----------



## papppero (2011 Március 6)

20


----------



## Thunder888 (2011 Március 6)

elrontottam a számlálást. hipohonder vagyok,kezdhetem előröl


----------



## papppero (2011 Március 6)

21


----------



## Mr.Joe6 (2011 Március 6)

*20 hozzá szólás!!!*

Csak el akarom érni a 20 hozzá szólást!!!!


----------



## Thunder888 (2011 Március 6)

két fél egy egész


----------



## Mr.Joe6 (2011 Március 6)

*Bla bla*

bla bla bla


----------



## Thunder888 (2011 Március 6)

utolsó előtt sajátmagamban beszéd.


----------



## Mr.Joe6 (2011 Március 6)

*la la la*

la la l ala la la l ala la la


----------



## Thunder888 (2011 Március 6)

Sohasem gondoltam,hogy ez az utolsó. De mégis elérkezett a pillanat.


----------



## Mr.Joe6 (2011 Március 6)

*li li li*

li lilililililililililili li li


----------



## ticotime (2011 Március 6)

19


----------



## Mr.Joe6 (2011 Március 6)

*ma ma ma ma*

ma ma ma ma ma ma ma ma ma


----------



## Mr.Joe6 (2011 Március 6)

*05*

55555555555555555555


----------



## Mr.Joe6 (2011 Március 6)

*6666666*

6666666666666666666666666666666666


----------



## Mr.Joe6 (2011 Március 6)

*7777777*

777777777777777777777777777777777777777


----------



## Kosson (2011 Március 6)

1


----------



## Mr.Joe6 (2011 Március 6)

*888888888*

88888888888888888888888888888888


----------



## Kosson (2011 Március 6)

2


----------



## Mr.Joe6 (2011 Március 6)

*99999*

99999999999999999999999999999


----------



## Mr.Joe6 (2011 Március 6)

*10*

10 10 10 10 10 10


----------



## Mr.Joe6 (2011 Március 6)

*11 11*

11 11 11 11 11


----------



## Mr.Joe6 (2011 Március 6)

*12*

12 12 12 12 12


----------



## Mr.Joe6 (2011 Március 6)

*13*

13 13 13 13 13


----------



## ticotime (2011 Március 6)

18888888888888


----------



## Mr.Joe6 (2011 Március 6)

*14*

14 14 14 14 14 14


----------



## ticotime (2011 Március 6)

tizenhéééét


----------



## Mr.Joe6 (2011 Március 6)

*15*

15 15 15 15 15 15 15 15


----------



## Mr.Joe6 (2011 Március 6)

*16*

16 16 16 16 16 16 16


----------



## ticotime (2011 Március 6)

Tizenhat = 16


----------



## Mr.Joe6 (2011 Március 6)

*17*

17 17 17 17 17 mmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## ticotime (2011 Március 6)

már csak tizenöt, azaz 15


----------



## Mr.Joe6 (2011 Március 6)

*18*

nekem már tizen8 18 18 18 18


----------



## ticotime (2011 Március 6)

kétszer hét tizennégy


----------



## Mr.Joe6 (2011 Március 6)

*19*

19 19 19 19 19 19 1999 19 19 19 19 19 19 19 19 19


----------



## ticotime (2011 Március 6)

visszafelé már csak tihizehenháárohooooom


----------



## Mr.Joe6 (2011 Március 6)

*20*

2óóóóóóóóóóó de j0 húúúúúú´20 202 020202020202020202


----------



## ticotime (2011 Március 6)

3x4 = 2x6 = 12


----------



## Mr.Joe6 (2011 Március 6)

*21*

meg eggy a ráadássssssssssssssssss2121212121212121212121


----------



## ticotime (2011 Március 6)

Eleven, de nagyon tizenegy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ticotime (2011 Március 6)

de jó neked, én még csak a felén vagyok túl!


----------



## ticotime (2011 Március 6)

ez nem ééér, már a kilencnél tartottam!


----------



## ticotime (2011 Március 6)

Nyolcka


----------



## ticotime (2011 Március 6)

Hét jó fej törpe


----------



## ticotime (2011 Március 6)

Hatalma, minden6ó


----------



## ticotime (2011 Március 6)

Öt görög


----------



## ticotime (2011 Március 6)

Négy légy


----------



## ticotime (2011 Március 6)

Három lábon


----------



## ticotime (2011 Március 6)

Kettőkécske


----------



## ticotime (2011 Március 6)

Egy, megérett a meggy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ticotime (2011 Március 6)

Nullanullanullanullanullanullanulla


----------



## csaba971 (2011 Március 6)

3


----------



## ticotime (2011 Március 6)

Hálás köszike a nagyon hasznos és ötletes fórumhoz, így nem kell kényszerűen beleszólni úgy, hogy csak a huszas érdek vezet! Szép estét, napot, és reggelt!!!!


----------



## Daragoo (2011 Március 6)

Csatlakozom az előttem szólóhoz


----------



## Daragoo (2011 Március 6)

Hurrá megvagyunk ..... masszívan


----------



## Nagira (2011 Március 6)

hmm, mi a gond


----------



## csabika75 (2011 Március 6)

*remek oldal*

szia!


----------



## csabika75 (2011 Március 6)

köszönöm


----------



## csabika75 (2011 Március 7)

*szia*



Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg



de jó


----------



## csabika75 (2011 Március 7)

de jó


----------



## csabika75 (2011 Március 7)

de még milyen


----------



## csabika75 (2011 Március 7)

nagyon is


----------



## csabika75 (2011 Március 7)

dalok


----------



## csabika75 (2011 Március 7)

20


----------



## csabika75 (2011 Március 7)

köszi


----------



## csabika75 (2011 Március 7)

na


----------



## csabika75 (2011 Március 7)

nos


----------



## csabika75 (2011 Március 7)

jó lessz


----------



## csabika75 (2011 Március 7)

nagyon


----------



## csabika75 (2011 Március 7)

na még


----------



## csabika75 (2011 Március 7)

na méég


----------



## csabika75 (2011 Március 7)

még 4


----------



## csabika75 (2011 Március 7)

még3


----------



## csabika75 (2011 Március 7)

2


----------



## csabika75 (2011 Március 7)

1


----------



## csabika75 (2011 Március 7)

7


----------



## csabika75 (2011 Március 7)

klassz.


----------



## apu1958 (2011 Március 7)

akkor még 19 kell ? )


----------



## apu1958 (2011 Március 7)

jó éjt vagy napot kinek mi következik


----------



## ibis_ (2011 Március 7)

Sziasztok


----------



## ibis_ (2011 Március 7)

Örülök, hogy itt vagyok


----------



## ibis_ (2011 Március 7)

Örülök, hogy itt vagytok


----------



## ibis_ (2011 Március 7)

Örüljünk együtt, hogy ...


----------



## ibis_ (2011 Március 7)

... megvan az 5. hozzászólásom


----------



## opeye (2011 Március 7)

*Sziasztok*

Nem tudom mit írjak hirtelen


----------



## opeye (2011 Március 7)

Gratulálok!


----------



## evetke11 (2011 Március 7)

Szimpatikus ez az oldal, s bár először bosszantott a 20 hsz kérése (kicsit erőltetettnek tartottam), de így mégiscsak kicsit jobban elmélyedünk mi felhasználók az oldal életében.
ű


----------



## kesmarki (2011 Március 7)

*elérem*

az első


----------



## kesmarki (2011 Március 7)

egy második


----------



## kesmarki (2011 Március 7)

3


----------



## kesmarki (2011 Március 7)

4


----------



## kesmarki (2011 Március 7)

5


----------



## kesmarki (2011 Március 7)

6


----------



## kesmarki (2011 Március 7)

7


----------



## kesmarki (2011 Március 7)

8


----------



## kesmarki (2011 Március 7)

9


----------



## kesmarki (2011 Március 7)

10


----------



## kesmarki (2011 Március 7)

11


----------



## kesmarki (2011 Március 7)

12


----------



## kesmarki (2011 Március 7)

13


----------



## kesmarki (2011 Március 7)

14


----------



## kesmarki (2011 Március 7)

15


----------



## kesmarki (2011 Március 7)

16


----------



## kesmarki (2011 Március 7)

17


----------



## kesmarki (2011 Március 7)

18


----------



## kesmarki (2011 Március 7)

19


----------



## kesmarki (2011 Március 7)

20


----------



## viraganyuk (2011 Március 7)

Sziasztok!
Köszi a lehetőséget a hozzászólás- gyűjtögetéshez


----------



## viraganyuk (2011 Március 7)

Sajnos még nagyon sok kell...


----------



## viraganyuk (2011 Március 7)

Így már kicsit kevesebb


----------



## viraganyuk (2011 Március 7)

A felénél tartok


----------



## viraganyuk (2011 Március 7)

Lassan csak meglesz.


----------



## viraganyuk (2011 Március 7)

Már csak 8 hiányzik


----------



## viraganyuk (2011 Március 7)

7


----------



## viraganyuk (2011 Március 7)

6


----------



## viraganyuk (2011 Március 7)

5


----------



## viraganyuk (2011 Március 7)

4


----------



## viraganyuk (2011 Március 7)

3


----------



## viraganyuk (2011 Március 7)

2


----------



## viraganyuk (2011 Március 7)

Csak meglesz))


----------



## viraganyuk (2011 Március 7)

köszi a lehetőséget még egyszer Szép napot mindenkinek


----------



## morsi (2011 Március 7)

fura, még mindig nem tudok letölteni


----------



## Leazora (2011 Március 7)

*Keresztszemes*

Nem rég találtam rá az oldalra és nagyon örülök neki.


----------



## bertajanos (2011 Március 7)

még 21 a 20-ból


----------



## debby (2011 Március 7)

ok


----------



## debby (2011 Március 7)

firefoxban egészen el van csúszva az oldal


----------



## bertajanos (2011 Március 7)

még 20 a 20-ból


----------



## bertajanos (2011 Március 7)

még 19 a 20-ból


----------



## debby (2011 Március 7)

1680x1050 es felbontásban


----------



## bertajanos (2011 Március 7)

a 4-es firefox-ban csúszott el.


----------



## debby (2011 Március 7)

jobbra


----------



## bertajanos (2011 Március 7)

nézzed a jó öreg Internet Explorer-rel, és is azt teszem


----------



## debby (2011 Március 7)

vagyis scrollozni kell jobb fele, hogy lássam a fórumot


----------



## bertajanos (2011 Március 7)

még 15 a 20-ból


----------



## debby (2011 Március 7)

chrome alatt teljesen ok - s.


----------



## debby (2011 Március 7)

az adblock vagy a NoScript lehet a ludas, pedig engedélyeztem a domaint..


----------



## debby (2011 Március 7)

sziasztok


----------



## debby (2011 Március 7)

na


----------



## debby (2011 Március 7)

még


----------



## debby (2011 Március 7)

mindig


----------



## debby (2011 Március 7)

itt tartok


----------



## bertajanos (2011 Március 7)

még 14 a 20-ból


----------



## debby (2011 Március 7)

ahol a part szkad


----------



## debby (2011 Március 7)

legalább valamit
http://spedr.com/6pgr


----------



## debby (2011 Március 7)

ma


----------



## debby (2011 Március 7)

is...


----------



## debby (2011 Március 7)

nagyon hideg lett, pedig már


----------



## debby (2011 Március 7)

nagyon várom a tavaszt, mi tagadás...


----------



## bertajanos (2011 Március 7)

meg 20/13


----------



## bertajanos (2011 Március 7)

meg 12


----------



## bertajanos (2011 Március 7)

még 11


----------



## zsuzsu77 (2011 Március 7)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


köszi


----------



## superstan (2011 Március 7)

Sziasztok! 

Izé... itt akkor összefloodolhatok mindent? ^^"


----------



## superstan (2011 Március 7)

Mert akkor elkezdeném, borzasztóan fontos lenne egy könyv beszerzése minél előbb, legalább a kellő hozzászólás meglegyen, ha a 48 órát nem is tudom rövidíteni


----------



## superstan (2011 Március 7)

Megjegyzem, nagyon jónak tartom az oldalt. Mármint, hogy a külföldi magyarokat eképp is összetartsuk


----------



## superstan (2011 Március 7)

No akkor... remélem, nem fognak ezért kirúgni, nem szeretném újból elkezdeni a 48 órát


----------



## superstan (2011 Március 7)

Már így is kissé késésben vagyok, ma kellett volna elkezdenem olvasni azt a könyvet, amit innen szeretnék majd letölteni.


----------



## superstan (2011 Március 7)

Az a jel pedig nem tudom, hogy került oda...


----------



## superstan (2011 Március 7)

Rég fórumoztam már, ott is betartottam a szabályokat, ezért idegenkedek attól, hogy egyszavas beszólásokat produkáljak


----------



## superstan (2011 Március 7)

De attól tartok, kénytelen leszek ahhoz folyamodni, mert semmi érdelmes nem jut az eszembe.


----------



## superstan (2011 Március 7)

Szóvallll, még kéne 12 hozzászólás.


----------



## superstan (2011 Március 7)

Ja, én ezt a floodolás lehetőséget az előttem szólóktól néztem, szóval ha nem szabad, akkor légyszi csak szóljatok rám


----------



## superstan (2011 Március 7)

És fele.


----------



## superstan (2011 Március 7)

Felén is túl.


----------



## superstan (2011 Március 7)

Nem kell már sok a célhez ^^"


----------



## superstan (2011 Március 7)

Célhoz?


----------



## superstan (2011 Március 7)

Pár ragozással gondban vagyok


----------



## superstan (2011 Március 7)

Bár a célhoz tán jobban cseng.


----------



## superstan (2011 Március 7)

Közben a negyede is átlépve...


----------



## superstan (2011 Március 7)

No még egy kicsiny löket...


----------



## superstan (2011 Március 7)

Ésss......


----------



## gedotimi (2011 Március 7)

Sziasztok!

Timi


----------



## gedotimi (2011 Március 7)

Hány percenként írhatok?


----------



## superstan (2011 Március 7)

Márcsak a 40 órás várakozás maradt


----------



## énjudit (2011 Március 7)

jelen


----------



## kisscsibe (2011 Március 7)

superstan írta:


> Márcsak a 40 órás várakozás maradt


miután jól elbeszélgettél egymagad az előző oldalon


----------



## geotrinus (2011 Március 7)

Üdvözlet.


----------



## geotrinus (2011 Március 7)

Vajon miért kell húsz hozzászólás?


----------



## papireper (2011 Március 7)

Első hozzászólás a letöltések érdekében...


----------



## geotrinus (2011 Március 7)

Mai világban ez már kicsit furcsa.


----------



## geotrinus (2011 Március 7)

Ohh, üdvözlet, hát van itt valaki.


----------



## cicacica (2011 Március 7)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg




Én szeretnék köszönöm


----------



## cicacica (2011 Március 7)

papireper írta:


> Első hozzászólás a letöltések érdekében...




én is hozzászólok remélem jól csinálom


----------



## cicacica (2011 Március 7)

geotrinus írta:


> Ohh, üdvözlet, hát van itt valaki.



én is szeretnék már letölteni cserébe töltök is fel! köszi


----------



## cicacica (2011 Március 7)

mizu köszi


----------



## cicacica (2011 Március 7)

kisscsibe írta:


> miután jól elbeszélgettél egymagad az előző oldalon


jol tetted


----------



## cicacica (2011 Március 7)

geotrinus írta:


> Vajon miért kell húsz hozzászólás?


nem tudom


----------



## cicacica (2011 Március 7)

superstan írta:


> Felén is túl.


hogy kell ezt csinálni??????


----------



## cicacica (2011 Március 7)

*hozzászólok*

hozzászóltam


----------



## szurilac (2011 Március 7)

*asd*

asd


----------



## szurilac (2011 Március 7)

asd


----------



## cicacica (2011 Március 7)

*letölteni akarok tesi vázlatot*

szeretném már letölteni nekem is van mindenféle vázlatom tesi még nincs


----------



## cicacica (2011 Március 7)

*remélem*

itt vagyok a koliba nagyon unatkozok


----------



## cicacica (2011 Március 7)

*hoppá*

ez már a 14.??


----------



## szurilac (2011 Március 7)

*dsa*

dsa


----------



## szurilac (2011 Március 7)

dsa


----------



## szurilac (2011 Március 7)

*sad*

sad


----------



## cicacica (2011 Március 7)

*igen!!*

Tesiből kellene nekem vázlat


----------



## szurilac (2011 Március 7)

sad


----------



## szurilac (2011 Március 7)

*sda*

sda


----------



## cicacica (2011 Március 7)

*jó*

jó ez az oldal nagyon


----------



## szurilac (2011 Március 7)

sda


----------



## cicacica (2011 Március 7)

*a*

minek ez a 20 hozzászólás???


----------



## szurilac (2011 Március 7)

qwe


----------



## cicacica (2011 Március 7)

*de*

de már nemsokára megvan


----------



## szurilac (2011 Március 7)

qweqwe


----------



## szurilac (2011 Március 7)

qweqweqwe


----------



## cicacica (2011 Március 7)

*m*

már csak 1 kell


----------



## cicacica (2011 Március 7)

*l*

hoppá még csak 9 óra


----------



## cicacica (2011 Március 7)

*+*

+1 a ráadás


----------



## gedotimi (2011 Március 7)

Esik a hó, akkora pelyhekben...


----------



## szurilac (2011 Március 7)

qweqweqweqwe


----------



## szurilac (2011 Március 7)

qweqweqweqweqwe


----------



## gedotimi (2011 Március 7)

ez lett a hatodik


----------



## cicacica (2011 Március 7)

*na*

jó ez nagyon átverés az egész így sem sikerül azért köszike


----------



## szurilac (2011 Március 7)

qweqweqweqweqweqwe


----------



## cicacica (2011 Március 7)

ááááááááááááá


----------



## szurilac (2011 Március 7)

15


----------



## cicacica (2011 Március 7)

hogy kell innen letölteni??


----------



## szurilac (2011 Március 7)

16


----------



## cicacica (2011 Március 7)

van itt valaki?


----------



## szurilac (2011 Március 7)

17


----------



## szurilac (2011 Március 7)

18


----------



## szurilac (2011 Március 7)

19


----------



## szurilac (2011 Március 7)

20?


----------



## szurilac (2011 Március 7)

+


----------



## cicacica (2011 Március 7)

valaki segitesen


----------



## Soshi (2011 Március 7)

Kell 20 hozzászólás...


----------



## Soshi (2011 Március 7)

1


----------



## Soshi (2011 Március 7)

2


----------



## e/i (2011 Március 7)

one még egy


----------



## Soshi (2011 Március 7)

3


----------



## Soshi (2011 Március 7)

4!


----------



## Soshi (2011 Március 7)

5


----------



## Soshi (2011 Március 7)

asd


----------



## Soshi (2011 Március 7)

dsa


----------



## Soshi (2011 Március 7)

8


----------



## Soshi (2011 Március 7)

kilenc


----------



## Soshi (2011 Március 7)

végre 10


----------



## Soshi (2011 Március 7)

tizenegy


----------



## Soshi (2011 Március 7)

zwölf


----------



## Soshi (2011 Március 7)

13


----------



## Soshi (2011 Március 7)

tizennégy


----------



## Soshi (2011 Március 7)

15


----------



## Soshi (2011 Március 7)

sweet 16


----------



## Soshi (2011 Március 7)

17


----------



## Soshi (2011 Március 7)

na mindjárt kész is


----------



## Soshi (2011 Március 7)

19


----------



## Soshi (2011 Március 7)

És végre a 20.


----------



## bernai (2011 Március 7)

nem értem, de sebaj


----------



## alita74 (2011 Március 7)

Szia!
Erre hideg van és fúj a szél .
Játszunk szóláncot?
Kell a 20..


----------



## alita74 (2011 Március 7)

legyen 20


----------



## alita74 (2011 Március 7)

királyság


----------



## doktork (2011 Március 7)

K


----------



## doktork (2011 Március 7)

ö


----------



## alita74 (2011 Március 7)

anarchia


----------



## doktork (2011 Március 7)

sz


----------



## doktork (2011 Március 7)

ön


----------



## alita74 (2011 Március 7)

köztársaság


----------



## doktork (2011 Március 7)

öm


----------



## doktork (2011 Március 7)

a


----------



## doktork (2011 Március 7)

se


----------



## alita74 (2011 Március 7)

trárááááááááá


----------



## doktork (2011 Március 7)

gít


----------



## alita74 (2011 Március 7)

Szilvásvárad


----------



## doktork (2011 Március 7)

sé


----------



## alita74 (2011 Március 7)

Dorog


----------



## doktork (2011 Március 7)

get


----------



## doktork (2011 Március 7)

10


----------



## doktork (2011 Március 7)

9


----------



## doktork (2011 Március 7)

8


----------



## alita74 (2011 Március 7)

Gara


----------



## doktork (2011 Március 7)

7


----------



## doktork (2011 Március 7)

6


----------



## alita74 (2011 Március 7)

Arad


----------



## doktork (2011 Március 7)

5


----------



## alita74 (2011 Március 7)

elmentem a gyerekért az oviba


----------



## doktork (2011 Március 7)

4


----------



## doktork (2011 Március 7)

3


----------



## doktork (2011 Március 7)

2


----------



## doktork (2011 Március 7)

1


----------



## doktork (2011 Március 7)

0


----------



## bertajanos (2011 Március 7)

meg 10


----------



## bertajanos (2011 Március 7)

meg 9


----------



## szabi1975 (2011 Március 7)

Szia!


----------



## szabi1975 (2011 Március 7)

Hello!


----------



## szabi1975 (2011 Március 7)

Üdv!


----------



## szabi1975 (2011 Március 7)

Cau!


----------



## szabi1975 (2011 Március 7)

Jó napot!


----------



## szabi1975 (2011 Március 7)

Sziasztok,mindenkinek!


----------



## szabi1975 (2011 Március 7)

szabi1975!


----------



## szabi1975 (2011 Március 7)

Szeretnék 20 hozzászólást összeszedni.


----------



## szabi1975 (2011 Március 7)

8


----------



## szabi1975 (2011 Március 7)

9


----------



## szabi1975 (2011 Március 7)

10


----------



## szabi1975 (2011 Március 7)

11


----------



## szabi1975 (2011 Március 7)

12


----------



## szabi1975 (2011 Március 7)

13


----------



## szabi1975 (2011 Március 7)

14


----------



## szabi1975 (2011 Március 7)

15


----------



## szabi1975 (2011 Március 7)

16


----------



## szabi1975 (2011 Március 7)

17


----------



## szabi1975 (2011 Március 7)

18


----------



## szabi1975 (2011 Március 7)

19


----------



## bertajanos (2011 Március 7)

meg nyolc


----------



## szabi1975 (2011 Március 7)

Köszönöm!


----------



## bertajanos (2011 Március 7)

het


----------



## bertajanos (2011 Március 7)

hat


----------



## kataiangelika (2011 Március 7)

1 hello


----------



## kataiangelika (2011 Március 7)

2 sziasztok


----------



## kataiangelika (2011 Március 7)

3 hy


----------



## serenula6 (2011 Március 7)

hello


----------



## kataiangelika (2011 Március 7)

4 bay


----------



## kataiangelika (2011 Március 7)

5 szeva


----------



## serenula6 (2011 Március 7)

x


----------



## kataiangelika (2011 Március 7)

6


----------



## kataiangelika (2011 Március 7)

*hét*


----------



## kataiangelika (2011 Március 7)

nyolc


----------



## serenula6 (2011 Március 7)

kk


----------



## kataiangelika (2011 Március 7)

_9_


----------



## kataiangelika (2011 Március 7)

10es


----------



## serenula6 (2011 Március 7)

aa


----------



## kataiangelika (2011 Március 7)

11


----------



## serenula6 (2011 Március 7)

bb


----------



## kataiangelika (2011 Március 7)

tizen2


----------



## kataiangelika (2011 Március 7)

13


----------



## serenula6 (2011 Március 7)

gg


----------



## kataiangelika (2011 Március 7)

tizennégy


----------



## serenula6 (2011 Március 7)

nn


----------



## kataiangelika (2011 Március 7)

tííízenöötös


----------



## kataiangelika (2011 Március 7)

16


----------



## kataiangelika (2011 Március 7)

17


----------



## serenula6 (2011 Március 7)

hh


----------



## kataiangelika (2011 Március 7)

tizennyolc


----------



## kataiangelika (2011 Március 7)

19


----------



## serenula6 (2011 Március 7)

ff


----------



## kataiangelika (2011 Március 7)

Köszönöm!


----------



## kataiangelika (2011 Március 7)

Szupi!!!


----------



## serenula6 (2011 Március 7)

kk


----------



## serenula6 (2011 Március 7)

oo


----------



## bertajanos (2011 Március 7)

öt


----------



## serenula6 (2011 Március 7)

ii


----------



## bertajanos (2011 Március 7)

négy


----------



## serenula6 (2011 Március 7)

uu


----------



## serenula6 (2011 Március 7)

ee


----------



## serenula6 (2011 Március 7)

yy


----------



## bertajanos (2011 Március 7)

három


----------



## serenula6 (2011 Március 7)

pp


----------



## serenula6 (2011 Március 7)

ff


----------



## lmocsi (2011 Március 7)

qqcs


----------



## serenula6 (2011 Március 7)

zz


----------



## serenula6 (2011 Március 7)

dd


----------



## lmocsi (2011 Március 7)

inc


----------



## serenula6 (2011 Március 7)

yü


----------



## lmocsi (2011 Március 7)

adc $#1


----------



## bertajanos (2011 Március 7)

kettő


----------



## lmocsi (2011 Március 7)

12?


----------



## lmocsi (2011 Március 7)

akkor most 16?


----------



## lmocsi (2011 Március 7)

parallel, 18!


----------



## lmocsi (2011 Március 7)

20, elvileg


----------



## bertajanos (2011 Március 7)

van még?


----------



## bertajanos (2011 Március 7)

na még egy!


----------



## BeoWolf (2011 Március 7)

1


----------



## BeoWolf (2011 Március 7)

2


----------



## BeoWolf (2011 Március 7)

3


----------



## BeoWolf (2011 Március 7)

10


----------



## BeoWolf (2011 Március 7)

4


----------



## BeoWolf (2011 Március 7)

5


----------



## BeoWolf (2011 Március 7)

6


----------



## BeoWolf (2011 Március 7)

7


----------



## BeoWolf (2011 Március 7)

8


----------



## Rixey (2011 Március 7)

*hello!*

üdv mindenkinek! :11:


----------



## Rixey (2011 Március 7)

1


----------



## Rixey (2011 Március 7)

2


----------



## Rixey (2011 Március 7)

50


----------



## Rixey (2011 Március 7)

53


----------



## BeoWolf (2011 Március 7)

9


----------



## BeoWolf (2011 Március 7)

11


----------



## BeoWolf (2011 Március 7)

12


----------



## BeoWolf (2011 Március 7)

13


----------



## BeoWolf (2011 Március 7)

14


----------



## BeoWolf (2011 Március 7)

15


----------



## BeoWolf (2011 Március 7)

16


----------



## BeoWolf (2011 Március 7)

17


----------



## BeoWolf (2011 Március 7)

18


----------



## BeoWolf (2011 Március 7)

19


----------



## BeoWolf (2011 Március 7)

ééééés 20


----------



## Ria... (2011 Március 7)

*12*

:d


melitta írta:


> aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


----------



## Ria... (2011 Március 7)

*12*




Ria... írta:


> :d


----------



## Ria... (2011 Március 7)

*13*

:sad:


Ria... írta:


>


----------



## Ria... (2011 Március 7)

*13*

13


ria... írta:


> :sad:


----------



## Ria... (2011 Március 7)

*13*




Ria... írta:


> :sad:


----------



## BeoWolf (2011 Március 7)

21


----------



## Ria... (2011 Március 7)

*14*

Megőrülök :9:


Ria... írta:


> :sad:


----------



## gabor650430 (2011 Március 7)

*20*

20


----------



## Ria... (2011 Március 7)

*17*

:4::4:


ria... írta:


> megőrülök :9:


----------



## Ria... (2011 Március 7)

*18*

:8:


ria... írta:


> :4::4:


----------



## Ria... (2011 Március 7)

*18*

18


ria... írta:


> :4::4:


----------



## Ria... (2011 Március 7)

*20*

20 20 20:d:d:d


ria... írta:


> 18


----------



## gabor650430 (2011 Március 7)

*19*

19


----------



## gabor650430 (2011 Március 7)

18


----------



## gabor650430 (2011 Március 7)

*17*

17


----------



## gabor650430 (2011 Március 7)

*16*

16


----------



## gabor650430 (2011 Március 7)

*15*

15


----------



## gabor650430 (2011 Március 7)

*14*

14


----------



## gabor650430 (2011 Március 7)

*13*

13


----------



## gabor650430 (2011 Március 7)

*12*

12


----------



## gabor650430 (2011 Március 7)

*11*

11


----------



## gabor650430 (2011 Március 7)

*10*

10


----------



## Gancsika (2011 Március 7)

Jóestét mindenkinek!


----------



## Gancsika (2011 Március 7)

3


----------



## gabor650430 (2011 Március 7)

*9*

9


----------



## Gancsika (2011 Március 7)

4


----------



## Gancsika (2011 Március 7)

5


----------



## Gancsika (2011 Március 7)

6


----------



## Gancsika (2011 Március 7)

7


----------



## Gancsika (2011 Március 7)

8


----------



## gabor650430 (2011 Március 7)

*8*

8


----------



## Gancsika (2011 Március 7)

9


----------



## Gancsika (2011 Március 7)

megvan a 10.


----------



## Gancsika (2011 Március 7)

11


----------



## Gancsika (2011 Március 7)

már 12 xD


----------



## Gancsika (2011 Március 7)

thirteen


----------



## Gancsika (2011 Március 7)

vierzehn


----------



## Gancsika (2011 Március 7)

már csk 5 kell


----------



## Gancsika (2011 Március 7)

16


----------



## Gancsika (2011 Március 7)

17


----------



## gabor650430 (2011 Március 7)

*7*

7


----------



## Gancsika (2011 Március 7)

már csk 2


----------



## Gancsika (2011 Március 7)

utolsó előtti


----------



## Gancsika (2011 Március 7)

utolsóóó


----------



## gabor650430 (2011 Március 7)

*6*

6


----------



## Aliasxena (2011 Március 7)

*Jó estét!*

Mindekinek szép jó estét!


----------



## gabor650430 (2011 Március 7)

*5*

5


----------



## Aliasxena (2011 Március 7)

Már, ahol este van!


----------



## gabor650430 (2011 Március 7)

*4*

4


----------



## Gancsika (2011 Március 7)

.


----------



## G4b1 (2011 Március 7)

1


----------



## Aliasxena (2011 Március 7)

*3*

Sopronban ma szép idő volt!


----------



## G4b1 (2011 Március 7)

2


----------



## G4b1 (2011 Március 7)

3


----------



## Aliasxena (2011 Március 7)

*4*

Gondolom ez rengeteg embert érdekel...


----------



## G4b1 (2011 Március 7)

4


----------



## G4b1 (2011 Március 7)

5


----------



## Aliasxena (2011 Március 7)

Múlt héten havazott.


----------



## G4b1 (2011 Március 7)

6


----------



## Aliasxena (2011 Március 7)

Végre tavaszodik!


----------



## G4b1 (2011 Március 7)

itt tegnap havazott


----------



## G4b1 (2011 Március 7)

pillanatok alatt korom sötét lett


----------



## G4b1 (2011 Március 7)

és azonnal fehérlettek az utak


----------



## G4b1 (2011 Március 7)

pár perc elteltével már sütött a nap


----------



## Aliasxena (2011 Március 7)

Várom a hétvégét!


----------



## Aliasxena (2011 Március 7)

Végre hosszú hétvége!!!


----------



## Aliasxena (2011 Március 7)

fáradt vagyok


----------



## gabor650430 (2011 Március 7)

*3*

3


----------



## Aliasxena (2011 Március 7)

ma is lefárasztottak...


----------



## funthomas (2011 Március 7)

Sziasztok.


----------



## funthomas (2011 Március 7)

Jó lenne tudni, hány üzenetnél tartok.


----------



## Aliasxena (2011 Március 7)

holnap is nehéz nap lesz...


----------



## funthomas (2011 Március 7)

Hol lehetne megnézni?


----------



## Aliasxena (2011 Március 7)

van egy fekete labradorom


----------



## funthomas (2011 Március 7)

Na mindegy, majd csak meglesz a 20.


----------



## gabor650430 (2011 Március 7)

*2*

2


----------



## funthomas (2011 Március 7)

Ja, már látom, még sok kell.


----------



## funthomas (2011 Március 7)

De lassan haladok.


----------



## Aliasxena (2011 Március 7)

a neved alatti 3. sorban láthatod, hogy hány üzit küldtél már el az Üzenet felirat mellett


----------



## funthomas (2011 Március 7)

De haladok.


----------



## gabor650430 (2011 Március 7)

*1*

1


----------



## Aliasxena (2011 Március 7)

én sem haladok valami fergeteges sebességgel


----------



## funthomas (2011 Március 7)

Köszi, már megtaláltam .


----------



## Aliasxena (2011 Március 7)

türelem


----------



## gabor650430 (2011 Március 7)

*Sok sikert*



funthomas írta:


> De haladok.



Sok sikert hozzá!

Én végre a végére értem, 2,5 órám ment rá.

Csak azt tudnám, hogy ez miért kell.

Hujj-hujj hajrá, ahogy régen mondták.


----------



## Aliasxena (2011 Március 7)

rózsát terem


----------



## funthomas (2011 Március 7)

A régebbi hozzászólásaim úgy látszik elvesztek, mivel most 0-ról indultam.


----------



## Aliasxena (2011 Március 7)

mindjárt vége


----------



## Aliasxena (2011 Március 7)

Amiket ma írtál? Azok vesztek el?


----------



## Aliasxena (2011 Március 7)

19.


----------



## Aliasxena (2011 Március 7)

Végre!


----------



## funthomas (2011 Március 7)

10. még ennyi kell.


----------



## Aliasxena (2011 Március 7)

Na még egyet!


----------



## funthomas (2011 Március 7)

Nem, azok, amiket régebben írtam különféle témákban, de már mindegy.


----------



## funthomas (2011 Március 7)

Jó neked, már meg van a 20 .


----------



## Aliasxena (2011 Március 7)

Megint


----------



## funthomas (2011 Március 7)

Már nekem sem sok kell.


----------



## funthomas (2011 Március 7)

Kis lépés ...


----------



## funthomas (2011 Március 7)

Még egy.


----------



## kosutlajos (2011 Március 7)

*csak egy heló*

heló evribádi


----------



## volga_m21 (2011 Március 7)

Melyik a legszelídebb állat?
Hát a cápa!
Mert a kezedből eszik (de lehet hogy a combodból is fog)


----------



## funthomas (2011 Március 7)

Meg még egy.


----------



## volga_m21 (2011 Március 7)

Hogyan jó az anyós?
Épp, mint a sör: asztalon, hidegen és bontva...


----------



## kosutlajos (2011 Március 7)

*vágom a centit*

már csak tizenkilenc


----------



## volga_m21 (2011 Március 7)

- Miért kell az anyóst elvinni szavazni?
- Szokja az urnát!


----------



## kosutlajos (2011 Március 7)

tizennyóc


----------



## kosutlajos (2011 Március 7)

tizenhé...


----------



## kosutlajos (2011 Március 7)

tizen...


----------



## kosutlajos (2011 Március 7)

még mindig tizen


----------



## volga_m21 (2011 Március 7)

Két haver a kocsma előtt beszélget:
- Te komám! Iszol egy sört?
- Persze, szívesen!
- Akkor menj be megvárlak!


----------



## kosutlajos (2011 Március 7)

folyt köv


----------



## kosutlajos (2011 Március 7)

mirejóez?


----------



## kosutlajos (2011 Március 7)

egy vitz


----------



## volga_m21 (2011 Március 7)

- Mi lesz, ha a genetikusok keresztezik a zsiráfot, és a sünit?
- Szögesdrót!


----------



## kosutlajos (2011 Március 7)

nna majd holnap ez így uncsi


----------



## volga_m21 (2011 Március 7)

- Hogy születik a kannibál gyerek?
- lerágják róla az anyját!


----------



## Bakosné Réka (2011 Március 7)

Sziasztok! Most ismerkedem az oldallal. Nagyon jónak találom, próbálok beilleszkedni.


----------



## Steelrat75 (2011 Március 7)

Az első


----------



## Steelrat75 (2011 Március 7)

Második...


----------



## Steelrat75 (2011 Március 7)

Huszonkilencedik...


----------



## Steelrat75 (2011 Március 7)

Haladok...


----------



## Steelrat75 (2011 Március 7)

Jó ez a fórum...


----------



## Steelrat75 (2011 Március 7)

Határozottan tetszik...


----------



## Steelrat75 (2011 Március 7)

Hopsz, várni kell 20 másodpercet... Nem kell kapkodni...


----------



## Steelrat75 (2011 Március 7)

Most nézem...


----------



## Steelrat75 (2011 Március 7)

... 4 éve regeltem!


----------



## Steelrat75 (2011 Március 7)

Szállnak az évek...


----------



## Steelrat75 (2011 Március 7)

kilenc...


----------



## climacus (2011 Március 7)

Ferkó vagyok, remélem elboldogulok itt.


----------



## Steelrat75 (2011 Március 7)

nyolc...


----------



## Steelrat75 (2011 Március 7)

hét...


----------



## Steelrat75 (2011 Március 7)

hat...


----------



## Steelrat75 (2011 Március 7)

öt...


----------



## Steelrat75 (2011 Március 7)

négy...


----------



## gazsinak (2011 Március 7)

nem tudom hanyadik


----------



## Steelrat75 (2011 Március 7)

három...


----------



## Steelrat75 (2011 Március 7)

kettő...


----------



## Steelrat75 (2011 Március 7)

egy...


----------



## Steelrat75 (2011 Március 7)

Na jó, még egy...


----------



## Steelrat75 (2011 Március 7)

Ééés a huszadik hozzászólás!!! Köszönöm, köszönöm...


----------



## braen (2011 Március 8)

Én


----------



## braen (2011 Március 8)

most


----------



## braen (2011 Március 8)

szépen


----------



## braen (2011 Március 8)

megpróbálom


----------



## braen (2011 Március 8)

a


----------



## braen (2011 Március 8)

20


----------



## braen (2011 Március 8)

értelmetlen


----------



## braen (2011 Március 8)

de


----------



## braen (2011 Március 8)

azért


----------



## braen (2011 Március 8)

talán


----------



## braen (2011 Március 8)

mégsem


----------



## braen (2011 Március 8)

teljesen


----------



## braen (2011 Március 8)

haszontalan


----------



## braen (2011 Március 8)

hozzászólást


----------



## braen (2011 Március 8)

összegyüjteni


----------



## braen (2011 Március 8)

már csak 5


----------



## braen (2011 Március 8)

ja nem,csak4


----------



## braen (2011 Március 8)

vagy is csak 3


----------



## braen (2011 Március 8)

2


----------



## braen (2011 Március 8)

1 bingó!!!


----------



## Bazsee87 (2011 Március 8)

hellló mindenki! 1!


----------



## Bazsee87 (2011 Március 8)

és 2


----------



## Bazsee87 (2011 Március 8)

és 3


----------



## Bazsee87 (2011 Március 8)

és 4


----------



## Bazsee87 (2011 Március 8)

5


----------



## Bazsee87 (2011 Március 8)

6 ^^


----------



## Bazsee87 (2011 Március 8)

7


----------



## Bazsee87 (2011 Március 8)

8 :d


----------



## Bazsee87 (2011 Március 8)

9 (dúdúdú)


----------



## Bazsee87 (2011 Március 8)

10 (a fele már megvan :])


----------



## Bazsee87 (2011 Március 8)

11 (||)


----------



## legrady (2011 Március 8)

Nos, bevallom, néha kedvet érzek magamban itthagyni Mo-t, de akkor már miért ne menjek magyarok közé ?


----------



## Bazsee87 (2011 Március 8)

12 :[


----------



## Bazsee87 (2011 Március 8)

13


----------



## Bazsee87 (2011 Március 8)

14 :|


----------



## Bazsee87 (2011 Március 8)

15


----------



## Bazsee87 (2011 Március 8)

16 :>


----------



## Bazsee87 (2011 Március 8)

17 :]


----------



## Bazsee87 (2011 Március 8)

18 :d


----------



## Bazsee87 (2011 Március 8)

19 :đ


----------



## Bazsee87 (2011 Március 8)

éésssss húúúúúsz


----------



## mizu12 (2011 Március 8)

szioka


----------



## Nene72 (2011 Március 8)

*szia*



Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


 

tényleg köszönjük!


----------



## Batagi5 (2011 Március 8)

<!--[if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:WordDocument> <w:View>Normal</w:View> <w:Zoom>0</w:Zoom> <w:HyphenationZone>21</w:HyphenationZone> <wunctuationKerning/> <w:ValidateAgainstSchemas/> <w:SaveIfXMLInvalid>false</w:SaveIfXMLInvalid> <w:IgnoreMixedContent>false</w:IgnoreMixedContent> <w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText>false</w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText> <w:Compatibility> <w:BreakWrappedTables/> <w:SnapToGridInCell/> <w:WrapTextWithPunct/> <w:UseAsianBreakRules/> <wontGrowAutofit/> </w:Compatibility> <w:BrowserLevel>MicrosoftInternetExplorer4</w:BrowserLevel> </w:WordDocument> </xml><![endif]--><!--[if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:LatentStyles DefLockedState="false" LatentStyleCount="156"> </w:LatentStyles> </xml><![endif]--><!--[if gte mso 10]> <style> /* Style Definitions */ table.MsoNormalTable {mso-style-name:"Normál táblázat"; mso-tstyle-rowband-size:0; mso-tstyle-colband-size:0; mso-style-noshow:yes; mso-style-parent:""; mso-padding-alt:0cm 5.4pt 0cm 5.4pt; mso-para-margin:0cm; mso-para-margin-bottom:.0001pt; mso-pagination:widow-orphan; font-size:10.0pt; font-family:"Times New Roman"; mso-ansi-language:#0400; mso-fareast-language:#0400; mso-bidi-language:#0400;} </style> <![endif]--> *Köszöntő*

Úgy dobog a szívem 
mikor széjjelnézek.
Mennyi nénit,bácsit látok
milyen sok vendéget!

Örülünk,hogy eljöttek,
szeretettel vártuk
hallgassák meg szeretettel 
az előadásunk!


----------



## Batagi5 (2011 Március 8)

<!--[if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:WordDocument> <w:View>Normal</w:View> <w:Zoom>0</w:Zoom> <w:HyphenationZone>21</w:HyphenationZone> <wunctuationKerning/> <w:ValidateAgainstSchemas/> <w:SaveIfXMLInvalid>false</w:SaveIfXMLInvalid> <w:IgnoreMixedContent>false</w:IgnoreMixedContent> <w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText>false</w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText> <w:Compatibility> <w:BreakWrappedTables/> <w:SnapToGridInCell/> <w:WrapTextWithPunct/> <w:UseAsianBreakRules/> <wontGrowAutofit/> </w:Compatibility> <w:BrowserLevel>MicrosoftInternetExplorer4</w:BrowserLevel> </w:WordDocument> </xml><![endif]--><!--[if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:LatentStyles DefLockedState="false" LatentStyleCount="156"> </w:LatentStyles> </xml><![endif]--><!--[if gte mso 10]> <style> /* Style Definitions */ table.MsoNormalTable {mso-style-name:"Normál táblázat"; mso-tstyle-rowband-size:0; mso-tstyle-colband-size:0; mso-style-noshow:yes; mso-style-parent:""; mso-padding-alt:0cm 5.4pt 0cm 5.4pt; mso-para-margin:0cm; mso-para-margin-bottom:.0001pt; mso-pagination:widow-orphan; font-size:10.0pt; font-family:"Times New Roman"; mso-ansi-language:#0400; mso-fareast-language:#0400; mso-bidi-language:#0400;} </style> <![endif]--> *Jancsik Pál:Köszöntő 
*
Kicsinek meg nagynak 
e mai nap ünnep. 
Szeretettel köszöntjük most, 
kik itt egybegyűltek. 

Kedves közönségünk, 
kis figyelmet kérünk, 
míg sorjában szerepünkkel 
elétek kilépünk. 

Hisz a kedvetekért 
tanultuk a verset, 
hadd mondhassa minden szülő: 
"Ügyes ez a gyermek. . . " 

Türelmeteknek is 
megtérül az ára: 
víg gyerekké váltok ti is 
egy-két órácskára.


----------



## Batagi5 (2011 Március 8)

<!--[if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:WordDocument> <w:View>Normal</w:View> <w:Zoom>0</w:Zoom> <w:HyphenationZone>21</w:HyphenationZone> <wunctuationKerning/> <w:ValidateAgainstSchemas/> <w:SaveIfXMLInvalid>false</w:SaveIfXMLInvalid> <w:IgnoreMixedContent>false</w:IgnoreMixedContent> <w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText>false</w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText> <w:Compatibility> <w:BreakWrappedTables/> <w:SnapToGridInCell/> <w:WrapTextWithPunct/> <w:UseAsianBreakRules/> <wontGrowAutofit/> </w:Compatibility> <w:BrowserLevel>MicrosoftInternetExplorer4</w:BrowserLevel> </w:WordDocument> </xml><![endif]--><!--[if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:LatentStyles DefLockedState="false" LatentStyleCount="156"> </w:LatentStyles> </xml><![endif]--><!--[if gte mso 10]> <style> /* Style Definitions */ table.MsoNormalTable {mso-style-name:"Normál táblázat"; mso-tstyle-rowband-size:0; mso-tstyle-colband-size:0; mso-style-noshow:yes; mso-style-parent:""; mso-padding-alt:0cm 5.4pt 0cm 5.4pt; mso-para-margin:0cm; mso-para-margin-bottom:.0001pt; mso-pagination:widow-orphan; font-size:10.0pt; font-family:"Times New Roman"; mso-ansi-language:#0400; mso-fareast-language:#0400; mso-bidi-language:#0400;} </style> <![endif]-->[FONT=&quot]Történt régen, künn a réten,
Legeltek a nyuszikák.
Arra ment a rókakoma,
Adtak neki puszikát.[/FONT]


----------



## Batagi5 (2011 Március 8)

<!--[if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:WordDocument> <w:View>Normal</w:View> <w:Zoom>0</w:Zoom> <w:HyphenationZone>21</w:HyphenationZone> <wunctuationKerning/> <w:ValidateAgainstSchemas/> <w:SaveIfXMLInvalid>false</w:SaveIfXMLInvalid> <w:IgnoreMixedContent>false</w:IgnoreMixedContent> <w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText>false</w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText> <w:Compatibility> <w:BreakWrappedTables/> <w:SnapToGridInCell/> <w:WrapTextWithPunct/> <w:UseAsianBreakRules/> <wontGrowAutofit/> </w:Compatibility> <w:BrowserLevel>MicrosoftInternetExplorer4</w:BrowserLevel> </w:WordDocument> </xml><![endif]--><!--[if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:LatentStyles DefLockedState="false" LatentStyleCount="156"> </w:LatentStyles> </xml><![endif]--><!--[if gte mso 10]> <style> /* Style Definitions */ table.MsoNormalTable {mso-style-name:"Normál táblázat"; mso-tstyle-rowband-size:0; mso-tstyle-colband-size:0; mso-style-noshow:yes; mso-style-parent:""; mso-padding-alt:0cm 5.4pt 0cm 5.4pt; mso-para-margin:0cm; mso-para-margin-bottom:.0001pt; mso-pagination:widow-orphan; font-size:10.0pt; font-family:"Times New Roman"; mso-ansi-language:#0400; mso-fareast-language:#0400; mso-bidi-language:#0400;} </style> <![endif]-->[FONT=&quot]Róka mondta, "A fű nem jó,
Aranyos kis nyuszikák.
Mért nem esztek inkább husit,
Párolt nyuszi husikát?"[/FONT]


----------



## Batagi5 (2011 Március 8)

<!--[if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:WordDocument> <w:View>Normal</w:View> <w:Zoom>0</w:Zoom> <w:HyphenationZone>21</w:HyphenationZone> <wunctuationKerning/> <w:ValidateAgainstSchemas/> <w:SaveIfXMLInvalid>false</w:SaveIfXMLInvalid> <w:IgnoreMixedContent>false</w:IgnoreMixedContent> <w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText>false</w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText> <w:Compatibility> <w:BreakWrappedTables/> <w:SnapToGridInCell/> <w:WrapTextWithPunct/> <w:UseAsianBreakRules/> <wontGrowAutofit/> </w:Compatibility> <w:BrowserLevel>MicrosoftInternetExplorer4</w:BrowserLevel> </w:WordDocument> </xml><![endif]--><!--[if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:LatentStyles DefLockedState="false" LatentStyleCount="156"> </w:LatentStyles> </xml><![endif]--><!--[if gte mso 10]> <style> /* Style Definitions */ table.MsoNormalTable {mso-style-name:"Normál táblázat"; mso-tstyle-rowband-size:0; mso-tstyle-colband-size:0; mso-style-noshow:yes; mso-style-parent:""; mso-padding-alt:0cm 5.4pt 0cm 5.4pt; mso-para-margin:0cm; mso-para-margin-bottom:.0001pt; mso-pagination:widow-orphan; font-size:10.0pt; font-family:"Times New Roman"; mso-ansi-language:#0400; mso-fareast-language:#0400; mso-bidi-language:#0400;} </style> <![endif]-->[FONT=&quot]Azért nem eszünk ilyesmit,
Mert azt mondják, nem szabad,
És ha a mamát esszük meg,
Papának megmondanak.[/FONT]


----------



## Batagi5 (2011 Március 8)

[FONT=&quot]És ha a papát esszük meg,
Mit szól majd a nagymama?
Így sorolva utoljára
Maradna a nagypapa.[/FONT]


----------



## Batagi5 (2011 Március 8)

[FONT=&quot]De mivelhogy a nagypapát
Róka koma megette,
Nem marad más, róka komát
Mi esszük meg helyette![/FONT]


----------



## Batagi5 (2011 Március 8)

<!--[if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:WordDocument> <w:View>Normal</w:View> <w:Zoom>0</w:Zoom> <w:HyphenationZone>21</w:HyphenationZone> <wunctuationKerning/> <w:ValidateAgainstSchemas/> <w:SaveIfXMLInvalid>false</w:SaveIfXMLInvalid> <w:IgnoreMixedContent>false</w:IgnoreMixedContent> <w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText>false</w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText> <w:Compatibility> <w:BreakWrappedTables/> <w:SnapToGridInCell/> <w:WrapTextWithPunct/> <w:UseAsianBreakRules/> <wontGrowAutofit/> </w:Compatibility> <w:BrowserLevel>MicrosoftInternetExplorer4</w:BrowserLevel> </w:WordDocument> </xml><![endif]--><!--[if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:LatentStyles DefLockedState="false" LatentStyleCount="156"> </w:LatentStyles> </xml><![endif]--><!--[if gte mso 10]> <style> /* Style Definitions */ table.MsoNormalTable {mso-style-name:"Normál táblázat"; mso-tstyle-rowband-size:0; mso-tstyle-colband-size:0; mso-style-noshow:yes; mso-style-parent:""; mso-padding-alt:0cm 5.4pt 0cm 5.4pt;  mso-para-margin:0cm; mso-para-margin-bottom:.0001pt; mso-pagination:widow-orphan; font-size:10.0pt; font-family:"Times New Roman"; mso-ansi-language:#0400; mso-fareast-language:#0400; mso-bidi-language:#0400;} </style> <![endif]-->[FONT=&quot]És amint ezt megbeszélték,
Három perc még le sem telt,
S róka koma künn a réten
Ijedtében berezelt.[/FONT]


----------



## Batagi5 (2011 Március 8)

<!--[if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:WordDocument> <w:View>Normal</w:View> <w:Zoom>0</w:Zoom> <w:HyphenationZone>21</w:HyphenationZone> <wunctuationKerning/> <w:ValidateAgainstSchemas/> <w:SaveIfXMLInvalid>false</w:SaveIfXMLInvalid> <w:IgnoreMixedContent>false</w:IgnoreMixedContent> <w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText>false</w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText> <w:Compatibility> <w:BreakWrappedTables/> <w:SnapToGridInCell/> <w:WrapTextWithPunct/> <w:UseAsianBreakRules/> <wontGrowAutofit/> </w:Compatibility> <w:BrowserLevel>MicrosoftInternetExplorer4</w:BrowserLevel> </w:WordDocument> </xml><![endif]--><!--[if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:LatentStyles DefLockedState="false" LatentStyleCount="156"> </w:LatentStyles> </xml><![endif]--><!--[if gte mso 10]> <style> /* Style Definitions */ table.MsoNormalTable {mso-style-name:"Normál táblázat"; mso-tstyle-rowband-size:0; mso-tstyle-colband-size:0; mso-style-noshow:yes; mso-style-parent:""; mso-padding-alt:0cm 5.4pt 0cm 5.4pt; mso-para-margin:0cm; mso-para-margin-bottom:.0001pt; mso-pagination:widow-orphan; font-size:10.0pt; font-family:"Times New Roman"; mso-ansi-language:#0400; mso-fareast-language:#0400; mso-bidi-language:#0400;} </style> <![endif]-->[FONT=&quot]Jaj de jó lesz, mustár is lesz,
Róka-mustár, jó szagos,
Róka-tojás, róka-filé,
Lesz itt beafsteak, angolos![/FONT]


----------



## Batagi5 (2011 Március 8)

<!--[if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:WordDocument> <w:View>Normal</w:View> <w:Zoom>0</w:Zoom> <w:HyphenationZone>21</w:HyphenationZone> <wunctuationKerning/> <w:ValidateAgainstSchemas/> <w:SaveIfXMLInvalid>false</w:SaveIfXMLInvalid> <w:IgnoreMixedContent>false</w:IgnoreMixedContent> <w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText>false</w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText> <w:Compatibility> <w:BreakWrappedTables/> <w:SnapToGridInCell/> <w:WrapTextWithPunct/> <w:UseAsianBreakRules/> <wontGrowAutofit/> </w:Compatibility> <w:BrowserLevel>MicrosoftInternetExplorer4</w:BrowserLevel> </w:WordDocument> </xml><![endif]--><!--[if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:LatentStyles DefLockedState="false" LatentStyleCount="156"> </w:LatentStyles> </xml><![endif]--><!--[if gte mso 10]> <style> /* Style Definitions */ table.MsoNormalTable {mso-style-name:"Normál táblázat"; mso-tstyle-rowband-size:0; mso-tstyle-colband-size:0; mso-style-noshow:yes; mso-style-parent:""; mso-padding-alt:0cm 5.4pt 0cm 5.4pt; mso-para-margin:0cm; mso-para-margin-bottom:.0001pt; mso-pagination:widow-orphan; font-size:10.0pt; font-family:"Times New Roman"; mso-ansi-language:#0400; mso-fareast-language:#0400; mso-bidi-language:#0400;} </style> <![endif]-->[FONT=&quot]Ám miközben felsorolták
Az angolos étlapot,
Róka koma a nagy rétről
Angolosan távozott.[/FONT]


----------



## Batagi5 (2011 Március 8)

<!--[if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:WordDocument> <w:View>Normal</w:View> <w:Zoom>0</w:Zoom> <w:HyphenationZone>21</w:HyphenationZone> <wunctuationKerning/> <w:ValidateAgainstSchemas/> <w:SaveIfXMLInvalid>false</w:SaveIfXMLInvalid> <w:IgnoreMixedContent>false</w:IgnoreMixedContent> <w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText>false</w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText> <w:Compatibility> <w:BreakWrappedTables/> <w:SnapToGridInCell/> <w:WrapTextWithPunct/> <w:UseAsianBreakRules/> <wontGrowAutofit/> </w:Compatibility> <w:BrowserLevel>MicrosoftInternetExplorer4</w:BrowserLevel> </w:WordDocument> </xml><![endif]--><!--[if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:LatentStyles DefLockedState="false" LatentStyleCount="156"> </w:LatentStyles> </xml><![endif]--><!--[if gte mso 10]> <style> /* Style Definitions */ table.MsoNormalTable {mso-style-name:"Normál táblázat"; mso-tstyle-rowband-size:0; mso-tstyle-colband-size:0; mso-style-noshow:yes; mso-style-parent:""; mso-padding-alt:0cm 5.4pt 0cm 5.4pt; mso-para-margin:0cm; mso-para-margin-bottom:.0001pt; mso-pagination:widow-orphan; font-size:10.0pt; font-family:"Times New Roman"; mso-ansi-language:#0400; mso-fareast-language:#0400; mso-bidi-language:#0400;} </style> <![endif]-->[FONT=&quot]Így hát szegény nyuszikák csak
Lógatják a fejüket,
És mint régen, kint a réten,
Legelészik a füvet.[/FONT]


----------



## Batagi5 (2011 Március 8)

[FONT=&quot]Kis mesémből a tanulság,
Minden ebéd jó ebéd,
Nem csak husi, mindig husi,
Fontos a zöld főzelék.

[/FONT]


----------



## Batagi5 (2011 Március 8)

<!--[if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:WordDocument> <w:View>Normal</w:View> <w:Zoom>0</w:Zoom> <w:HyphenationZone>21</w:HyphenationZone> <wunctuationKerning/> <w:ValidateAgainstSchemas/> <w:SaveIfXMLInvalid>false</w:SaveIfXMLInvalid> <w:IgnoreMixedContent>false</w:IgnoreMixedContent> <w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText>false</w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText> <w:Compatibility> <w:BreakWrappedTables/> <w:SnapToGridInCell/> <w:WrapTextWithPunct/> <w:UseAsianBreakRules/> <wontGrowAutofit/> </w:Compatibility> <w:BrowserLevel>MicrosoftInternetExplorer4</w:BrowserLevel> </w:WordDocument> </xml><![endif]--><!--[if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:LatentStyles DefLockedState="false" LatentStyleCount="156"> </w:LatentStyles> </xml><![endif]--><!--[if gte mso 10]> <style> /* Style Definitions */ table.MsoNormalTable {mso-style-name:"Normál táblázat"; mso-tstyle-rowband-size:0; mso-tstyle-colband-size:0; mso-style-noshow:yes; mso-style-parent:""; mso-padding-alt:0cm 5.4pt 0cm 5.4pt; mso-para-margin:0cm; mso-para-margin-bottom:.0001pt; mso-pagination:widow-orphan; font-size:10.0pt; font-family:"Times New Roman"; mso-ansi-language:#0400; mso-fareast-language:#0400; mso-bidi-language:#0400;} </style> <![endif]--> *Nyulász Péter: Éhes mackó
*
Cammog a mackó, emeli a lábát,
Ágak között, bokor alatt keresi a málnát,
Mézet is enne, mászik a fára:
De az öreg odvas fának letörik az ága,
Fenekére huppan, sajog keze lába.
Szomorkodik szegény maci: 
nem lesz vacsorája.


----------



## Batagi5 (2011 Március 8)

<!--[if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:WordDocument> <w:View>Normal</w:View> <w:Zoom>0</w:Zoom> <w:HyphenationZone>21</w:HyphenationZone> <wunctuationKerning/> <w:ValidateAgainstSchemas/> <w:SaveIfXMLInvalid>false</w:SaveIfXMLInvalid> <w:IgnoreMixedContent>false</w:IgnoreMixedContent> <w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText>false</w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText> <w:Compatibility> <w:BreakWrappedTables/> <w:SnapToGridInCell/> <w:WrapTextWithPunct/> <w:UseAsianBreakRules/> <wontGrowAutofit/> </w:Compatibility> <w:BrowserLevel>MicrosoftInternetExplorer4</w:BrowserLevel> </w:WordDocument> </xml><![endif]--><!--[if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:LatentStyles DefLockedState="false" LatentStyleCount="156"> </w:LatentStyles> </xml><![endif]--><!--[if gte mso 10]> <style> /* Style Definitions */ table.MsoNormalTable {mso-style-name:"Normál táblázat"; mso-tstyle-rowband-size:0; mso-tstyle-colband-size:0; mso-style-noshow:yes; mso-style-parent:""; mso-padding-alt:0cm 5.4pt 0cm 5.4pt; mso-para-margin:0cm; mso-para-margin-bottom:.0001pt; mso-pagination:widow-orphan; font-size:10.0pt; font-family:"Times New Roman"; mso-ansi-language:#0400; mso-fareast-language:#0400; mso-bidi-language:#0400;} </style> <![endif]--> *Osvát Erzsébet : Minek a medvének bunda?
*
Minek a medvének bunda?
Hisz a telet átalussza.
Becammog a barlangjába,
kicsi bocsa a nyomába.
A hidegre haragusznak,
lefeküsznek, elalusznak.
A kis bocs már békén horkol,
álmában a mézre gondol.
Csámcsog hozzá egy kicsit.
Pedig hát ez nem illik!


----------



## Batagi5 (2011 Március 8)

<!--[if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:WordDocument> <w:View>Normal</w:View> <w:Zoom>0</w:Zoom> <w:HyphenationZone>21</w:HyphenationZone> <wunctuationKerning/> <w:ValidateAgainstSchemas/> <w:SaveIfXMLInvalid>false</w:SaveIfXMLInvalid> <w:IgnoreMixedContent>false</w:IgnoreMixedContent> <w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText>false</w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText> <w:Compatibility> <w:BreakWrappedTables/> <w:SnapToGridInCell/> <w:WrapTextWithPunct/> <w:UseAsianBreakRules/> <wontGrowAutofit/> </w:Compatibility> <w:BrowserLevel>MicrosoftInternetExplorer4</w:BrowserLevel> </w:WordDocument> </xml><![endif]--><!--[if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:LatentStyles DefLockedState="false" LatentStyleCount="156"> </w:LatentStyles> </xml><![endif]--><!--[if gte mso 10]> <style> /* Style Definitions */ table.MsoNormalTable {mso-style-name:"Normál táblázat"; mso-tstyle-rowband-size:0; mso-tstyle-colband-size:0; mso-style-noshow:yes; mso-style-parent:""; mso-padding-alt:0cm 5.4pt 0cm 5.4pt; mso-para-margin:0cm; mso-para-margin-bottom:.0001pt; mso-pagination:widow-orphan; font-size:10.0pt; font-family:"Times New Roman"; mso-ansi-language:#0400; mso-fareast-language:#0400; mso-bidi-language:#0400;} </style> <![endif]--> *VARGA ÉVA:*
*Megérkezett az ősz*

Megérkezett a hideg ősz
Sápadt a nap fénye
Elszálltak a gólyák, fecskék
Messze délvidékre.

Leszedték a gyümölcsöt is
Üresek a kertek
Maga előtt az őszi szél
Színes lombot kerget.

Árok szélén, utak szélén
Színes már a pázsit
Búsan cincog a kis cinke
Hiszen ő is fázik.


----------



## Batagi5 (2011 Március 8)

<!--[if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:WordDocument> <w:View>Normal</w:View> <w:Zoom>0</w:Zoom> <w:HyphenationZone>21</w:HyphenationZone> <wunctuationKerning/> <w:ValidateAgainstSchemas/> <w:SaveIfXMLInvalid>false</w:SaveIfXMLInvalid> <w:IgnoreMixedContent>false</w:IgnoreMixedContent> <w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText>false</w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText> <w:Compatibility> <w:BreakWrappedTables/> <w:SnapToGridInCell/> <w:WrapTextWithPunct/> <w:UseAsianBreakRules/> <wontGrowAutofit/> </w:Compatibility> <w:BrowserLevel>MicrosoftInternetExplorer4</w:BrowserLevel> </w:WordDocument> </xml><![endif]--><!--[if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:LatentStyles DefLockedState="false" LatentStyleCount="156"> </w:LatentStyles> </xml><![endif]--><!--[if gte mso 10]> <style> /* Style Definitions */ table.MsoNormalTable {mso-style-name:"Normál táblázat"; mso-tstyle-rowband-size:0; mso-tstyle-colband-size:0; mso-style-noshow:yes; mso-style-parent:""; mso-padding-alt:0cm 5.4pt 0cm 5.4pt; mso-para-margin:0cm; mso-para-margin-bottom:.0001pt; mso-pagination:widow-orphan; font-size:10.0pt; font-family:"Times New Roman"; mso-ansi-language:#0400; mso-fareast-language:#0400; mso-bidi-language:#0400;} </style> <![endif]--> *Szalai Borbála: Megkérdeztem a cicát**
*
Megkérdeztem a cicát,
miért nem hord kis csizmát.
Sose fázna a lába,
ha bedugná csizmába.
Azt felelte a cica,
nem kell neki kis csizma,
mert ha csizmát hordana:
vasalt sarka kopogna -
s minden egér elfutna...
Egerészni hogy tudna?


----------



## Batagi5 (2011 Március 8)

<!--[if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:WordDocument> <w:View>Normal</w:View> <w:Zoom>0</w:Zoom> <w:HyphenationZone>21</w:HyphenationZone> <wunctuationKerning/> <w:ValidateAgainstSchemas/> <w:SaveIfXMLInvalid>false</w:SaveIfXMLInvalid> <w:IgnoreMixedContent>false</w:IgnoreMixedContent> <w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText>false</w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText> <w:Compatibility> <w:BreakWrappedTables/> <w:SnapToGridInCell/> <w:WrapTextWithPunct/> <w:UseAsianBreakRules/> <wontGrowAutofit/> </w:Compatibility> <w:BrowserLevel>MicrosoftInternetExplorer4</w:BrowserLevel> </w:WordDocument> </xml><![endif]--><!--[if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:LatentStyles DefLockedState="false" LatentStyleCount="156"> </w:LatentStyles> </xml><![endif]--><!--[if gte mso 10]> <style> /* Style Definitions */ table.MsoNormalTable {mso-style-name:"Normál táblázat"; mso-tstyle-rowband-size:0; mso-tstyle-colband-size:0; mso-style-noshow:yes; mso-style-parent:""; mso-padding-alt:0cm 5.4pt 0cm 5.4pt; mso-para-margin:0cm; mso-para-margin-bottom:.0001pt; mso-pagination:widow-orphan; font-size:10.0pt; font-family:"Times New Roman"; mso-ansi-language:#0400; mso-fareast-language:#0400; mso-bidi-language:#0400;} </style> <![endif]--> *Szalai Borbála: A kalap*

Kis kalap, nagy kalap 
az erdőben sok akad. 
Bokor alatt, fa alatt, 
itt is, ott is van kalap. 
Megtudtam, kik azok, 
kik hordják a kalapot. 
Köszöntem egy jó nagyot: 
"Adjon isten jó napot!" 
Nem feleltek amazok, 
nem emeltek kalapot, 
mert nekik a fa alatt 
fejükhöz nőtt a kalap!... 

Mondd meg nekem, ha tudod, 
Kik hordták a kalapot?


----------



## Batagi5 (2011 Március 8)

<!--[if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:WordDocument> <w:View>Normal</w:View> <w:Zoom>0</w:Zoom> <w:HyphenationZone>21</w:HyphenationZone> <wunctuationKerning/> <w:ValidateAgainstSchemas/> <w:SaveIfXMLInvalid>false</w:SaveIfXMLInvalid> <w:IgnoreMixedContent>false</w:IgnoreMixedContent> <w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText>false</w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText> <w:Compatibility> <w:BreakWrappedTables/> <w:SnapToGridInCell/> <w:WrapTextWithPunct/> <w:UseAsianBreakRules/> <wontGrowAutofit/> </w:Compatibility> <w:BrowserLevel>MicrosoftInternetExplorer4</w:BrowserLevel> </w:WordDocument> </xml><![endif]--><!--[if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:LatentStyles DefLockedState="false" LatentStyleCount="156"> </w:LatentStyles> </xml><![endif]--><!--[if gte mso 10]> <style> /* Style Definitions */ table.MsoNormalTable {mso-style-name:"Normál táblázat"; mso-tstyle-rowband-size:0; mso-tstyle-colband-size:0; mso-style-noshow:yes; mso-style-parent:""; mso-padding-alt:0cm 5.4pt 0cm 5.4pt; mso-para-margin:0cm; mso-para-margin-bottom:.0001pt; mso-pagination:widow-orphan; font-size:10.0pt; font-family:"Times New Roman"; mso-ansi-language:#0400; mso-fareast-language:#0400; mso-bidi-language:#0400;} </style> <![endif]--> *Szalai Borbála: Beszélgetés a méhecskével*

- Hová készülsz méhecske, 
ilyen korán reggel? 
- A zöld rétre megyek majd, 
amint a nap felkel. 
- Mit csinálsz te kicsi méh, 
odakint a réten? 
- Méznek valót keresek, 
s összegyűjtöm szépen. 
Ha megtelik virágporral 
ez a kis kosárka, 
döngicsélve hazahozom, 
[FONT=&quot]ide a kaptárba[/FONT]


----------



## Batagi5 (2011 Március 8)

<!--[if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:WordDocument> <w:View>Normal</w:View> <w:Zoom>0</w:Zoom> <w:HyphenationZone>21</w:HyphenationZone> <wunctuationKerning/> <w:ValidateAgainstSchemas/> <w:SaveIfXMLInvalid>false</w:SaveIfXMLInvalid> <w:IgnoreMixedContent>false</w:IgnoreMixedContent> <w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText>false</w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText> <w:Compatibility> <w:BreakWrappedTables/> <w:SnapToGridInCell/> <w:WrapTextWithPunct/> <w:UseAsianBreakRules/> <wontGrowAutofit/> </w:Compatibility> <w:BrowserLevel>MicrosoftInternetExplorer4</w:BrowserLevel> </w:WordDocument> </xml><![endif]--><!--[if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:LatentStyles DefLockedState="false" LatentStyleCount="156"> </w:LatentStyles> </xml><![endif]--><!--[if gte mso 10]> <style> /* Style Definitions */ table.MsoNormalTable {mso-style-name:"Normál táblázat"; mso-tstyle-rowband-size:0; mso-tstyle-colband-size:0; mso-style-noshow:yes; mso-style-parent:""; mso-padding-alt:0cm 5.4pt 0cm 5.4pt; mso-para-margin:0cm; mso-para-margin-bottom:.0001pt; mso-pagination:widow-orphan; font-size:10.0pt; font-family:"Times New Roman"; mso-ansi-language:#0400; mso-fareast-language:#0400; mso-bidi-language:#0400;} </style> <![endif]--> *Ma van a születésnapod, köszöntelek Téged,
ha valaki ma rád néz, ne vágj szomorú képet.
Egy évben egyszer van ilyen alkalom,
legyél hát boldog ezen a szép napon.*


----------



## Batagi5 (2011 Március 8)

<!--[if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:WordDocument> <w:View>Normal</w:View> <w:Zoom>0</w:Zoom> <w:HyphenationZone>21</w:HyphenationZone> <wunctuationKerning/> <w:ValidateAgainstSchemas/> <w:SaveIfXMLInvalid>false</w:SaveIfXMLInvalid> <w:IgnoreMixedContent>false</w:IgnoreMixedContent> <w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText>false</w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText> <w:Compatibility> <w:BreakWrappedTables/>  <w:SnapToGridInCell/> <w:WrapTextWithPunct/> <w:UseAsianBreakRules/> <wontGrowAutofit/> </w:Compatibility> <w:BrowserLevel>MicrosoftInternetExplorer4</w:BrowserLevel> </w:WordDocument> </xml><![endif]--><!--[if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:LatentStyles DefLockedState="false" LatentStyleCount="156"> </w:LatentStyles> </xml><![endif]--><!--[if gte mso 10]> <style> /* Style Definitions */ table.MsoNormalTable {mso-style-name:"Normál táblázat"; mso-tstyle-rowband-size:0; mso-tstyle-colband-size:0; mso-style-noshow:yes; mso-style-parent:""; mso-padding-alt:0cm 5.4pt 0cm 5.4pt; mso-para-margin:0cm; mso-para-margin-bottom:.0001pt; mso-pagination:widow-orphan; font-size:10.0pt; font-family:"Times New Roman"; mso-ansi-language:#0400; mso-fareast-language:#0400; mso-bidi-language:#0400;} </style> <![endif]--> *Ujjszámoló* - 
Takács Judit

Hüvelykujjam tésztát sütött,
mutatóujjam krémet főzött,
középsőujjam tortát hozott,

gyűrűsujjam gyertyát gyújtott,
a legkisebb mind megkapta,
neki volt a szülinapja!


----------



## Batagi5 (2011 Március 8)

<!--[if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:WordDocument> <w:View>Normal</w:View> <w:Zoom>0</w:Zoom> <w:HyphenationZone>21</w:HyphenationZone> <wunctuationKerning/> <w:ValidateAgainstSchemas/> <w:SaveIfXMLInvalid>false</w:SaveIfXMLInvalid> <w:IgnoreMixedContent>false</w:IgnoreMixedContent> <w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText>false</w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText> <w:Compatibility> <w:BreakWrappedTables/> <w:SnapToGridInCell/> <w:WrapTextWithPunct/> <w:UseAsianBreakRules/> <wontGrowAutofit/> </w:Compatibility> <w:BrowserLevel>MicrosoftInternetExplorer4</w:BrowserLevel> </w:WordDocument> </xml><![endif]--><!--[if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:LatentStyles DefLockedState="false" LatentStyleCount="156"> </w:LatentStyles> </xml><![endif]--><!--[if gte mso 10]> <style> /* Style Definitions */ table.MsoNormalTable {mso-style-name:"Normál táblázat"; mso-tstyle-rowband-size:0; mso-tstyle-colband-size:0; mso-style-noshow:yes; mso-style-parent:""; mso-padding-alt:0cm 5.4pt 0cm 5.4pt; mso-para-margin:0cm; mso-para-margin-bottom:.0001pt; mso-pagination:widow-orphan; font-size:10.0pt; font-family:"Times New Roman"; mso-ansi-language:#0400; mso-fareast-language:#0400; mso-bidi-language:#0400;} </style> <![endif]--> *Játék a színekkel*

Ha van piros, sárga, kék, fekete és fehér festékünk, akkor ezeket lehet kikeverni: 
piros + sárga = narancs 
kék +sárga = zöld 
kék +piros = bíbor, vörös 
kevés kék + sok piros = barna 
sárga + pici piros =narancssárga 
sárga + pici barna =okker, vagy mustársárga 
sok piros + pici sárga =cinóber 
piros + fehér =rózsaszín 
piros + fehér =szintén rózsaszín 
kék + sárga + fehér =menta 
sok kék + kevés sárga =fenyőzöld 
fekete + fehér =a szürke minden árnyalata 
piros + kevés kék + fehér =krém, vagy bézs 
sárga + fehér =vanília 
kék + kicsi sárga =türkiz, esetleg azúr
fehér +mustár =elefántcsont 
elefántcsont + sötétbarna =tejeskávé
barna + fehér =tejeskávé
barna + piros =gesztenye
sötétkék + fehér = égkék


----------



## Batagi5 (2011 Március 8)

Elnézéseteket kérem a sok badarságért amit itt összehordtam.

 :33:  kiss


----------



## Lasy (2011 Március 8)

jelen


----------



## szabi199 (2011 Március 8)

*Gyermek könyvek*

Sziasztok!

Mindent a gyerekekért! 

A gyermek és ifjúsági könyvek a legjobbak!

Üdv.

Szabi


----------



## szabi199 (2011 Március 8)

Szevasztok!

Királyok vagytok!

Üdv 
Szabi


----------



## szabi199 (2011 Március 8)

sziasztok

Bartos Erika a legjobb


----------



## szabi199 (2011 Március 8)

Ifjúság, ifjúság - könyvek, könyvek


----------



## szabi199 (2011 Március 8)

Ez egy hozzászólás!


----------



## szabi199 (2011 Március 8)

Anna, peti, gergő - Babóca, bogyó, gömbi


----------



## szabi199 (2011 Március 8)

14. ez a legjobb szám


----------



## szabi199 (2011 Március 8)

13, ezt már kevésbé kedvelem


----------



## szabi199 (2011 Március 8)

12. az egy tucat


----------



## szabi199 (2011 Március 8)

11 a tízenegy


----------



## szabi199 (2011 Március 8)

10 tíz tisztavíz ha nem tisxzta vifdd vissza


----------



## szabi199 (2011 Március 8)

9 kis kredenc 9kis ferenc


----------



## szabi199 (2011 Március 8)

8 szor nyolc az 64 hatvan négy


----------



## szabi199 (2011 Március 8)

7 hét hét az sok miért nem elég 1???


----------



## szabi199 (2011 Március 8)

6 már csak 6 és mehet a lat.


----------



## szabi199 (2011 Március 8)

5 pf az még öt közeledek máár


----------



## szabi199 (2011 Március 8)

4 négy az egál még 4 és kész


----------



## szabi199 (2011 Március 8)

3 választ várok azt azért hogy tudjak miért


----------



## szabi199 (2011 Március 8)

2 kettő meg kettő meg kettő meg kettő saz mennyi?


----------



## szabi199 (2011 Március 8)

egy megérett a meggy és evvel be is fejeztem vége jöhet a bérem


----------



## Horvát Hajnalka (2011 Március 8)

Szép napot kívánok mindenkinek!


----------



## mmmesyke (2011 Március 8)

de jó nektek ti értitek mi hogy van itt


----------



## mmmesyke (2011 Március 8)

úristen eltaláltam?


----------



## mmmesyke (2011 Március 8)

ezekből kell 20db?


----------



## mmmesyke (2011 Március 8)

én csak érdeklődöm


----------



## mmmesyke (2011 Március 8)

nagyon kiváncsi természet vagyok


----------



## mmmesyke (2011 Március 8)

imádom a zenét


----------



## mmmesyke (2011 Március 8)

köszi hogy itt lehetek


----------



## mmmesyke (2011 Március 8)

nálatok is süt a nap?


----------



## mmmesyke (2011 Március 8)

helló helló itt a tavasz


----------



## mmmesyke (2011 Március 8)

kiránduljunk,séta a szabadba?


----------



## mmmesyke (2011 Március 8)

szeretem a napsütést


----------



## mmmesyke (2011 Március 8)

mit lehet itt csinálni?


----------



## mmmesyke (2011 Március 8)

ki lessz a barátom?


----------



## mmmesyke (2011 Március 8)

ki szeteti tarkan zenéjét?


----------



## mmmesyke (2011 Március 8)

és arast?


----------



## mmmesyke (2011 Március 8)

lehett itt zenét letölteni?


----------



## mmmesyke (2011 Március 8)

miért széles ez az oldal?


----------



## mmmesyke (2011 Március 8)

kelly hol vagy?


----------



## mmmesyke (2011 Március 8)

jól csinálom?


----------



## mmmesyke (2011 Március 8)

ez a vég vagy a kezdet?


----------



## mmmesyke (2011 Március 8)

most mi lessz?


----------



## konyaka (2011 Március 8)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


szóval nem tudom ide kell e irnom?


----------



## konyaka (2011 Március 8)

talán jól csinálom?


----------



## konyaka (2011 Március 8)

remélem csinálok nagy bakit


----------



## konyaka (2011 Március 8)

szóval nem csinálok


----------



## konyaka (2011 Március 8)

hát igen így jár aki nem figyel


----------



## konyaka (2011 Március 8)

amilyen szószátyár vagyok, nem lesz egyszerű összeszedni 20 hozzászólást


----------



## saaska (2011 Március 8)

Csavargók Tízparancsolata:


----------



## saaska (2011 Március 8)

1. Ne zavard Isten álmát


----------



## saaska (2011 Március 8)

2. Minden városban adj pénzt egy koldusnak


----------



## saaska (2011 Március 8)

3. Tartózkodj a tömegtől


----------



## saaska (2011 Március 8)

4. Kedvesebb legyen a különös, mint a tiszteletreméltó


----------



## saaska (2011 Március 8)

5. Alázatosság, figyelem, nyitottság minden új iránt


----------



## saaska (2011 Március 8)

6. Tiszteld a régi mestereket


----------



## saaska (2011 Március 8)

7. Szakíts időt a zenére


----------



## saaska (2011 Március 8)

8. Asszonyt és italt ne utasíts vissza


----------



## saaska (2011 Március 8)

9. Hagyj jeleket magad után az úton


----------



## saaska (2011 Március 8)

10. Légy szerelmes az életbe


----------



## saaska (2011 Március 8)

Na, hát ezzel együtt is még csak 12.....


----------



## saaska (2011 Március 8)

Szóval még 8+( 48 ), míg fel-le tölthetek....


----------



## saaska (2011 Március 8)

Béna viccekkel pótolom 20-ig az üzenet-hiátusaimat...


----------



## saaska (2011 Március 8)

Két szőke nő beszélget:
- Képzeld, idén a karácsony éppen péntekre esik!
- De remélem, nem 13-ára...


----------



## saaska (2011 Március 8)

Haldoklik az öreg paraszt, és a városi rokona megkérdi:
- Hívjak orvost?
- Nem kell, fiam. Mi itt falun természetes halállal szoktunk meghalni.


----------



## saaska (2011 Március 8)

Kisgyerek kérdi anyukáját a taxiban a Rákóczi tér környékén:
- Mama, mire várnak itt ezek a nénik?
- Háát, a férjükre várnak.
Mire a taxis: - Ejnye asszonyom! Miért nem lehet annak a gyereknek megmondani az igazat? K*rvák ezek kérem szépen!
- Mama, ezek tényleg azok?
- Igen kisfiam, azok.
- És van nekik gyerekük?
- Van kisfiam.
- És mit csinál ilyenkor a gyerekük?
- Taxit vezet, kisfiam.


----------



## saaska (2011 Március 8)

Két rendőr elmegy az erdőbe, hogy karácsonyfát vágjanak maguknak. A térdig érő hóban gázolva órák hosszat keresik a megfelelő fenyőfát, de nem találják. A nap lenyugszik, feltámad a jeges szél, a távolban felvonyít valami állat.
Az egyik rendőr odafordul a másikhoz:
- Na, ebből nekem elegem van! A legközelebbi fát kivágjuk, akár fel van díszítve, akár nincs!


----------



## saaska (2011 Március 8)

Pistike levelet ír Jézuskának karácsony előtt:
"Kedves Jézuska, én egész évben jó voltam és mindig megcsináltam a leckéimet, küldj..."
Közben felnéz a falon levő Mária képre és elszégyelli magát.
Újabb levelet kezd:
"Kedves Jézuska, én egész évben jó voltam, de sokszor nem csináltam meg a leckéimet..."
Újból felnéz, majd új levél:
"Kedves Jézuska, én nem voltam nagyon jó, és a leckéimet sem készítettem el..."
Fenéz, leveszi a Mária képet, bezárja a szekrénybe, és írja az új levelet.
"Jézus! Anyádat túszul ejtettem, követelésem a következő..."


----------



## saaska (2011 Március 8)

NAKÉREMSZÉPEN!

(Sorry a viccekért...)


----------



## volga_m21 (2011 Március 8)

Megvan a 20 hozzászólásom, és mégsem enged pdf kottát letölteni a rendszer!
Tud valaki segíteni, hogy mi a gond?


----------



## volga_m21 (2011 Március 8)

Már sikerült is a letöltés!
Nem tudom, mi volt a gond!


----------



## amd640 (2011 Március 8)

Mi a szösz??


----------



## amd640 (2011 Március 8)

Mire jo ez a 20 as dolog ? :S


----------



## amd640 (2011 Március 8)

A legjobb kereso a:
www.google.de


----------



## amd640 (2011 Március 8)

a legjobb tv csatorna a Pro 7 ^^


----------



## amd640 (2011 Március 8)

Az RTL II sem rossz...


----------



## amd640 (2011 Március 8)

A Vox meg neha nezheto


----------



## amd640 (2011 Március 8)

ehh de lassu ez az oldal


----------



## amd640 (2011 Március 8)

tul sok a szemet vagy


----------



## amd640 (2011 Március 8)

ez a sok rohadt ellenor script


----------



## amd640 (2011 Március 8)

Ki kellene tisztitani hetente a forum egyes reszeit


----------



## amd640 (2011 Március 8)

Ahh mar csak 10 ....


----------



## amd640 (2011 Március 8)

nem tudom felfogni mire jo ez


----------



## amd640 (2011 Március 8)

csak megoli az oldalt ennyi spames xart tarolni


----------



## amd640 (2011 Március 8)

12788 oldal xD


----------



## amd640 (2011 Március 8)

mi lenne ha megint 1 rol indulna ?


----------



## amd640 (2011 Március 8)

Heul....


----------



## amd640 (2011 Március 8)

Ich halt that net aus aaa....


----------



## amd640 (2011 Március 8)

nur noch "dröj"


----------



## amd640 (2011 Március 8)

Ok langsam nähere mich schon


----------



## amd640 (2011 Március 8)

Unnndddd geschaft JEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## amd640 (2011 Március 8)

azert egy raadast


----------



## -iza86- (2011 Március 8)

sziasztok!


----------



## -iza86- (2011 Március 8)

jó az oldal!


----------



## Chris69 (2011 Március 8)

üdv mindenkinek


----------



## Chris69 (2011 Március 8)

Régóta keresett dolgokat találtam itt meg, köszi érte.


----------



## Chris69 (2011 Március 8)

Terry Pratchett Bűbájos bajok


----------



## Chris69 (2011 Március 8)

4


----------



## Chris69 (2011 Március 8)

5


----------



## Chris69 (2011 Március 8)

Igen az oldalszám szépen elszaladt


----------



## Chris69 (2011 Március 8)

Nagyon klassz könyvek vannak.


----------



## Chris69 (2011 Március 8)

nyolc


----------



## Chris69 (2011 Március 8)

ez a 20 hozzászólás botok ellen van?


----------



## Chris69 (2011 Március 8)

page 12791


----------



## Chris69 (2011 Március 8)

már félúton a könyvhöz


----------



## Chris69 (2011 Március 8)

12


----------



## Chris69 (2011 Március 8)

20-7


----------



## MiZu777 (2011 Március 8)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Chris69 (2011 Március 8)

már mindjárt


----------



## MiZu777 (2011 Március 8)

2011.03.08. 14:18


----------



## Chris69 (2011 Március 8)

15


----------



## MiZu777 (2011 Március 8)

Ennyi üzenetet!


----------



## Chris69 (2011 Március 8)

már csak 5


----------



## Chris69 (2011 Március 8)

4


----------



## Chris69 (2011 Március 8)

3 2 1


----------



## Chris69 (2011 Március 8)

2 1


----------



## Chris69 (2011 Március 8)

1


----------



## Chris69 (2011 Március 8)

és a ráadás


----------



## MiZu777 (2011 Március 8)

*0-9-ig*

0-1-2-3-4-5-6-7-8-9


----------



## MiZu777 (2011 Március 8)

A jubileumi 25!


----------



## nandreae (2011 Március 8)

Új vagyok, ezért üdvözlök mindenkit! Andrea


----------



## nandreae (2011 Március 8)

Boldog nőnapot kívánok minden kedves hölgy tagnak, de azért az urakra is gondolok!


----------



## nandreae (2011 Március 8)

Örülök, hogy rátaláltam erre az oldalra!


----------



## nandreae (2011 Március 8)

Látom, nagyon sok tagot számláltok!


----------



## nandreae (2011 Március 8)

Már nagyon várom, hogy lássam a munkáitokat!


----------



## nandreae (2011 Március 8)

Én csak néhány hónapja kezdtem el a keresztszemes hímzést.


----------



## nandreae (2011 Március 8)

Néhány barátnőm mutatta meg a hímzés ezen formájában rejlő lehetőségeket.


----------



## nandreae (2011 Március 8)

Azért regisztráltam itt, mert szeretnék egy keresztszemes hímzéssel foglalkozó közösséghez tartozni.


----------



## nandreae (2011 Március 8)

A családom ifjabb tagjai már én fertőztem meg ezzel a hobbival.


----------



## nandreae (2011 Március 8)

Nincsenek kedvenc mintáim, mindent ami tetszik, szívesen kihímzem.


----------



## nandreae (2011 Március 8)

Ha azért választanom kellene, a japán motívumokat igen kedvelem.


----------



## nandreae (2011 Március 8)

Nagyon tetszenek az egy vagy kettő színnel készülő hímzések is.


----------



## nandreae (2011 Március 8)

Most kettő képet készítek éppen.


----------



## nandreae (2011 Március 8)

Az egyik egy teáscsészét, a másik pedig teáskannát ábrázol.


----------



## nandreae (2011 Március 8)

Ajándékba készülnek, egy konyha díszei lesznek.


----------



## nandreae (2011 Március 8)

Remélem, hogy a kedves ismerősömnek, akinek készítem, tetszeni fognak.


----------



## nandreae (2011 Március 8)

Születésnapi meglepetésnek szánom őket.


----------



## nandreae (2011 Március 8)

Nem tudom, hogy a két kép után mit fogok következőleg még hímezni.


----------



## nandreae (2011 Március 8)

Bízom benne, hogy talán itt meglelem a következő hímezni valót...


----------



## nandreae (2011 Március 8)

Remélem, hogy hamarosan elkezdhetem a böngészést...


----------



## nandreae (2011 Március 8)

Kalandra fel...


----------



## Gaboros92 (2011 Március 8)

1


----------



## Gaboros92 (2011 Március 8)

sziasztok 2


----------



## Gaboros92 (2011 Március 8)

3


----------



## Gaboros92 (2011 Március 8)

4


----------



## Gaboros92 (2011 Március 8)

5... márcsak 15


----------



## Gaboros92 (2011 Március 8)

6


----------



## Gaboros92 (2011 Március 8)

7


----------



## Gaboros92 (2011 Március 8)

8


----------



## vipex (2011 Március 8)

Szia, koszi a lehetoseget, tenyleg segitseg


----------



## Gaboros92 (2011 Március 8)

9


----------



## Gaboros92 (2011 Március 8)

10


----------



## lillaeszter (2011 Március 8)

Üdv


----------



## Gaboros92 (2011 Március 8)

11


----------



## Gaboros92 (2011 Március 8)

12


----------



## Gaboros92 (2011 Március 8)

13


----------



## Gaboros92 (2011 Március 8)

14


----------



## Gaboros92 (2011 Március 8)

15


----------



## Gaboros92 (2011 Március 8)

16


----------



## Gaboros92 (2011 Március 8)

17 ... na még 3


----------



## Gaboros92 (2011 Március 8)

18 ... 2


----------



## lillaeszter (2011 Március 8)

Ha már itt tartunk, nincs meg véletlenül valakine a True Blood 3. része könyvben (elküldhető formátumban, pl: pdf meg ilyesmi)
Az a helyzet, hogy nagyon régóta keresem és csak egy nem túl szépen lefordított változatot találok.
Szóval ha van valaki aki tud segíteni, légyszi válaszoljon!
Előre is köszi

Ui.: ha kell más könyv, azt is tudok feltenni


----------



## Gaboros92 (2011 Március 8)

19 ... 1 :d


----------



## lillaeszter (2011 Március 8)

18


----------



## Gaboros92 (2011 Március 8)

20 ... köszi a lehetőséget


----------



## lillaeszter (2011 Március 8)

17


----------



## lillaeszter (2011 Március 8)

16


----------



## Gaboros92 (2011 Március 8)

21 ... ráadás


----------



## lillaeszter (2011 Március 8)

15


----------



## lillaeszter (2011 Március 8)

14


----------



## lillaeszter (2011 Március 8)

13


----------



## lillaeszter (2011 Március 8)

12


----------



## lillaeszter (2011 Március 8)

11


----------



## viktus04 (2011 Március 8)

még csak az elején tartok


----------



## lillaeszter (2011 Március 8)

10


----------



## lillaeszter (2011 Március 8)

9


----------



## viktus04 (2011 Március 8)

Az élet Mi vagyunk
titkainkkal, jövendő álmainkkal
valóság vagyunk - vagy csupán álmodunk...


----------



## viktus04 (2011 Március 8)

Csak azt kell tenni, ami fontos, csak azt kell szeretni, akit szeretni akar az ember, és az ég szerelmére, nem szabad jelentéktelen dolgokra fecsérelni az időt. Ahhoz túl rövid az élet.


----------



## viktus04 (2011 Március 8)

még 15


----------



## viktus04 (2011 Március 8)

14


----------



## lillaeszter (2011 Március 8)

8


----------



## lillaeszter (2011 Március 8)

7


----------



## lillaeszter (2011 Március 8)

6


----------



## lillaeszter (2011 Március 8)

5


----------



## lillaeszter (2011 Március 8)

4


----------



## viktus04 (2011 Március 8)

Ki korán kel, *aranyat *lel.


----------



## lillaeszter (2011 Március 8)

3


----------



## viktus04 (2011 Március 8)

*Bátraké *a szerencse.


----------



## fruzsi0029 (2011 Március 8)

sziasztok


----------



## lillaeszter (2011 Március 8)

2


----------



## viktus04 (2011 Március 8)

Minden *csoda *három napig tart.


----------



## lillaeszter (2011 Március 8)

1 és egyben utolsó

Nagyon köszi mindent a Moderátornak!


----------



## fruzsi0029 (2011 Március 8)

19


----------



## fruzsi0029 (2011 Március 8)

18


----------



## viktus04 (2011 Március 8)

11


----------



## viktus04 (2011 Március 8)

12


----------



## fruzsi0029 (2011 Március 8)

"Soha ne vegyél fel olyat, amitől megrémül a macska"


----------



## viktus04 (2011 Március 8)

*Ember *tervez, Isten végez.


----------



## todo (2011 Március 8)

én is itt vagyok


----------



## viktus04 (2011 Március 8)

Az *erdőnek *füle van, a mezőnek szeme van.


----------



## fruzsi0029 (2011 Március 8)

*A macskák mottója: mindegy, mi rosszat tettél, intézd úgy, hogy higyjék, a kutya volt.*


----------



## todo (2011 Március 8)

A ma az a holnap ami miatt tegnap aggódtál


----------



## Nedda87 (2011 Március 8)

Sziasztok!


----------



## fruzsi0029 (2011 Március 8)

Most kaptam egy nagyon ragaszkodó perzsa cicát, az ő verziója az, hogy ő kapott engem.


----------



## todo (2011 Március 8)

Félek , az álmom álmokon túl van, és el nem altat.


----------



## fruzsi0029 (2011 Március 8)

A matematikus az egy vak ember, aki egy sötét szobában keres egy fekete macskát, ami nincs is ott.


----------



## fruzsi0029 (2011 Március 8)

Amit sosem vontak kétségbe, az nincs bebizonyítva.


----------



## viktus04 (2011 Március 8)

Az *idő *eljár, senkire nem vár.


----------



## todo (2011 Március 8)

Ha lelked derűs és tiszták a céljaid, jókora utat tehetsz meg előre.


----------



## fruzsi0029 (2011 Március 8)

Az kompromisszum a művészet ellensége.


----------



## todo (2011 Március 8)

Fiatalon tegyél szert olyasmire, ami kárpótol majd öregségedért.


----------



## viktus04 (2011 Március 8)

Mindenütt *jó*, de legjobb otthon.


----------



## todo (2011 Március 8)

Egyetlen fa sem érzi magát boldogtalannak.


----------



## fruzsi0029 (2011 Március 8)

A fájdalom ajándék, mert tudod, hogy élsz!


----------



## todo (2011 Március 8)

A földnek itt varázsereje van.


----------



## viktus04 (2011 Március 8)

A *szabadság *drágább az aranynál.


----------



## fruzsi0029 (2011 Március 8)

A szerelem az élet nagy ajándéka, és aki nem nyújtja ki utána a kezét, az sohasem élte az életet a maga teljes módján.


----------



## fruzsi0029 (2011 Március 8)

Az élet nem más,mint egy villámlás az égen.
Elszalad mint gyors hegyi csermely.


----------



## todo (2011 Március 8)

A gyermekek akkor a legkomolyabbak , amikor játszanak. Olyankor tanulják, hogy mi is az élet.


----------



## fruzsi0029 (2011 Március 8)

A kudarc az élet része. Még sikeres embereknél is. Csak az a kérdés, hogy mit kezdesz vele.


----------



## viktus04 (2011 Március 8)

A *türelem *rózsát terem.


----------



## todo (2011 Március 8)

A legjobb módszer önmagunk felvidítására, ha felvidítunk másokat.


----------



## fruzsi0029 (2011 Március 8)

Minden kijárat egyben bejárat valahova


----------



## fruzsi0029 (2011 Március 8)

nincs 
semmi 
baj

Fodor Ákos - 3 negatív szó


----------



## fruzsi0029 (2011 Március 8)

A pesszimizmus hangulat, az optimizmus akarat


----------



## todo (2011 Március 8)

Fényes nagy napok !
Új csillagok születnek,
S a régi csillagok 
Új lánggal fénylenek.


----------



## fruzsi0029 (2011 Március 8)

Szeretem a munkát; lenyűgöz. Képes vagyok órákig ülni és nézni.


----------



## viktus04 (2011 Március 8)

Figyeld meg, egy vidám arc milyen édesen vonzó tud lenni; bár nem mindig mosolyog, de boldog és derűs.


----------



## todo (2011 Március 8)

Ha szeretet nincs bennem, semmi vagyok!


----------



## viktus04 (2011 Március 8)

Minden ugyanarra vezethető vissza: a gyerekekre és a virágokra - ők jelképezik az életet, az élet továbbadását... Azt hiszem, az élet tulajdonképpen tényleg bennük testesül meg: a gyerekekben és a virágokban.


----------



## fruzsi0029 (2011 Március 8)

*A sikeres ember az, aki reggel felkel, este lefekszik, és közben azt csinálja, amihez kedve van.*


----------



## viktus04 (2011 Március 8)

vége megvan a 20


----------



## fruzsi0029 (2011 Március 8)

Élni annyi, mint röhögni a halálon, és belehalni a röhögésbe.


----------



## fruzsi0029 (2011 Március 8)

A kreativitás titka az, hogy ügyesen titkold el a forrásaidat.


----------



## todo (2011 Március 8)

Zab hajtja a lovat, nem ostor.


----------



## todo (2011 Március 8)

Jobb a foltos , mint a lyukas zsák.


----------



## todo (2011 Március 8)

Késő vizet hordani, mikor már leégett a ház.


----------



## todo (2011 Március 8)

Lassú víz partot mos.


----------



## todo (2011 Március 8)

Zavaros vízben jó halászni.


----------



## todo (2011 Március 8)

Aki a virágot szereti , rossz ember nem lehet.


----------



## todo (2011 Március 8)

Ki mint vet, úgy arat.


----------



## todo (2011 Március 8)

Aki vesz , annak lesz.


----------



## todo (2011 Március 8)

Jobb ma egy veréb , mint holnap egy túzok.


----------



## todo (2011 Március 8)

A vér nem válik vízzé.


----------



## todo (2011 Március 8)

ha valaki tud segítsen.....
nem enged letölteni és mindig azt írja ki hogy 20 hozzászólás és 2napos regisztráció , nekem már mind a kettő megvan és még mindig nem engedi!!  ez miért lehet??? vagy mit csináljak ??


----------



## Taria (2011 Március 8)

sziasztok


----------



## Taria (2011 Március 8)

helló


----------



## Taria (2011 Március 8)

örülök, hogy itt lehetek


----------



## Taria (2011 Március 8)

még 15 üzenet hiányzik


----------



## Taria (2011 Március 8)

miért kell ez a 20 hozzászólás a letöltéshez?


----------



## Taria (2011 Március 8)

jelen


----------



## Taria (2011 Március 8)

"...if you want the rainbow, you have to put up with the rain."


----------



## Taria (2011 Március 8)

galaxy bogyó mintáját keresem


----------



## Taria (2011 Március 8)

ahhoz kell a regisztráció


----------



## Taria (2011 Március 8)

remélem nem lesz túl bonyolult


----------



## Taria (2011 Március 8)

még 8 hozzászólás..


----------



## Taria (2011 Március 8)

7


----------



## Taria (2011 Március 8)

6


----------



## Taria (2011 Március 8)

5


----------



## Taria (2011 Március 8)

4


----------



## Taria (2011 Március 8)

3


----------



## Taria (2011 Március 8)

2


----------



## Taria (2011 Március 8)

megvan a 20


----------



## norbert0913 (2011 Március 8)

sziasztok


----------



## norbert0913 (2011 Március 8)

123


----------



## anikó10 (2011 Március 8)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


 
Üdvözlök Mindenkit a honlapon és megkérlek Benneteket, hogy segítsetek 20 hozzászólást összeszedni, hogy utána könnyebben tájékozódjatok köztetek. Örülök, hogy itt vagyok: kiss


----------



## Karolina1377 (2011 Március 8)

Köszi


----------



## karaly (2011 Március 8)

Jelen vagyok


----------



## karaly (2011 Március 8)

A baj csak az hogy messze vagyok a 20-tól


----------



## karaly (2011 Március 8)

De ha már itt vagyok megkérdezem mikor jelenik meg az új halkiralyno? A csontfuvola megvan mint utolsó köszönöm


----------



## Nelune (2011 Március 8)

Fiúk, köszi a nőnapi jókívánságokat az összes lány nevében.kiss


----------



## dubliner (2011 Március 8)

háj zsír étolaj faggyú gyanta paraffin mindenkinek!


----------



## mazsola59 (2011 Március 8)

Sziasztok!Örülök,hogy megtaláltam ezt a fórumot.


----------



## baranyizsolti (2011 Március 8)

szia melitta!


----------



## mazsola59 (2011 Március 8)

Másnak is ajánlhatom ezt a fórumot?


----------



## baranyizsolti (2011 Március 8)

Boldog nőnapot minden hölgynek!!


----------



## baranyizsolti (2011 Március 8)

Hosszú hétvége!!!!!


----------



## baranyizsolti (2011 Március 8)

Jelen 1.


----------



## baranyizsolti (2011 Március 8)

Most jelen!


----------



## baranyizsolti (2011 Március 8)

Kissé lassú a szerver.


----------



## baranyizsolti (2011 Március 8)

1.


----------



## baranyizsolti (2011 Március 8)

2.


----------



## baranyizsolti (2011 Március 8)

3.


----------



## baranyizsolti (2011 Március 8)

Jó kották vannak fent?


----------



## baranyizsolti (2011 Március 8)

Csak üzenek,csak üzenek.


----------



## baranyizsolti (2011 Március 8)

bocsi!


----------



## baranyizsolti (2011 Március 8)

Ez egy jelenléti ív?


----------



## baranyizsolti (2011 Március 8)

írok


----------



## baranyizsolti (2011 Március 8)

Elérhető14


----------



## baranyizsolti (2011 Március 8)

ja nem,15


----------



## baranyizsolti (2011 Március 8)

na jó, jó, jó,


----------



## baranyizsolti (2011 Március 8)

letöltések,feltöltések stb.


----------



## baranyizsolti (2011 Március 8)

online 111


----------



## klima (2011 Március 8)

1 jelen


----------



## baranyizsolti (2011 Március 8)

foci után net,net után pihi


----------



## klima (2011 Március 8)

2 jelen


----------



## baranyizsolti (2011 Március 8)

55


----------



## klima (2011 Március 8)

3 jelen


----------



## baranyizsolti (2011 Március 8)

nos?


----------



## klima (2011 Március 8)

4


----------



## klima (2011 Március 8)

55


----------



## klima (2011 Március 8)

666


----------



## klima (2011 Március 8)

7


----------



## klima (2011 Március 8)

88888


----------



## klima (2011 Március 8)

99


----------



## klima (2011 Március 8)

10 hurrá ez a fele!!!!!


----------



## klima (2011 Március 8)

11


----------



## leocica (2011 Március 8)

Hali Szolnokról


----------



## klima (2011 Március 8)

12


----------



## klima (2011 Március 8)

13


----------



## klima (2011 Március 8)

14


----------



## klima (2011 Március 8)

15


----------



## klima (2011 Március 8)

16 hali Bp


----------



## klima (2011 Március 8)

17


----------



## klima (2011 Március 8)

18


----------



## klima (2011 Március 8)

19 azaz 1 híjjjján 20


----------



## klima (2011 Március 8)

20!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bakosné Réka (2011 Március 8)

Szeretném, ha már végre elérném a 20 hozzászólást, mert volna egy-két dolog, ami részletesebben is érdekelne.


----------



## mazsola59 (2011 Március 8)

Nekem is tacskó kutyusom van,nagyon aranyos,okos.


----------



## Bakosné Réka (2011 Március 8)

Minél jobban szétnézek ezen az oldalon, annál jobban tetszik. Sok érdekes dolgot találtam már, pedig igazából csak most kezdem az ismerkedést. Minden elismerésem a tagoknak!


----------



## Bakosné Réka (2011 Március 8)

Ha belegondolok, hogy reggel dolgozni kell mennem, elaludni sem akarok.


----------



## Bakosné Réka (2011 Március 8)

Mivel már 15 hozzászólásom van, a többit meghagyom holnapra. Remélem sikerül majd mielőbb elérni a minimumot.


----------



## mazsola59 (2011 Március 8)

meffancs!gyönyörű a lovad,elfogadnám.


----------



## mazsola59 (2011 Március 8)

Ezt a könyvet megvásárlom.Köszönöm!


----------



## mazsola59 (2011 Március 8)

3 cicám van.2 fekete,1 szürke,egeret nem szeretik.


----------



## mazsola59 (2011 Március 8)

Az én fekete cicámnak éjfél a neve.


----------



## dorcos2007 (2011 Március 8)

Sziasztok!Már egyszer voltam reg.-aztán elfelejtettem a jelszavamat,aztán várhatom az emilt.Szóval újra reg.újra 20 hozzászólás


----------



## dorcos2007 (2011 Március 8)

csak lassú a gépecském


----------



## dorcos2007 (2011 Március 8)

no meg késő éjjel van


----------



## dorcos2007 (2011 Március 8)

azért 10-ig elmegyek...4


----------



## dorcos2007 (2011 Március 8)

aztán kezdem újra 5


----------



## TitkárnőkGyöngye (2011 Március 8)

sziasztok
remélem mindenki jól érzi magát!


----------



## dorcos2007 (2011 Március 8)

tyű,elalszok 6


----------



## dorcos2007 (2011 Március 8)

7


----------



## dorcos2007 (2011 Március 8)

telik a 20 mp???? 8


----------



## dorcos2007 (2011 Március 8)

megyek 9


----------



## TitkárnőkGyöngye (2011 Március 8)

szeretnék minnél több hozzászólást írni, de most épp semmi témám nincs. Bár mióta többet nézem a MTV1-en a Híradót, reggeli kávéra nincs is szükségem!


----------



## dorcos2007 (2011 Március 8)

jó ééééjt vagy reggelt????


----------



## TitkárnőkGyöngye (2011 Március 8)

salllalalalllalalllala...hová mégy te kisnyulacska....


----------



## dorcos2007 (2011 Március 8)

Ócsa?Merre van?Legalább hozzászólunk..hihi


----------



## TitkárnőkGyöngye (2011 Március 8)

tammtarammmm Szia morcos! látom szorgalmas vagy


----------



## dorcos2007 (2011 Március 8)

ja,én menni akartam...


----------



## TitkárnőkGyöngye (2011 Március 8)

na, egészen jól állsz az üzenetekkel!


----------



## TitkárnőkGyöngye (2011 Március 8)

izé...kezdek álmos lenni
nem morcos, hanem dorcos  BOcsi!!!


----------



## dorcos2007 (2011 Március 8)

nem is tudom,hol tartok


----------



## TitkárnőkGyöngye (2011 Március 8)

Ócsa? Magyarországon, Pest megyében


----------



## dorcos2007 (2011 Március 8)

talán 14???


----------



## TitkárnőkGyöngye (2011 Március 8)

huhhh, Te épp a 13.-nál


----------



## dorcos2007 (2011 Március 8)

ja,morcos....majdnem


----------



## dorcos2007 (2011 Március 8)

köszke az infót


----------



## dorcos2007 (2011 Március 8)

17


----------



## TitkárnőkGyöngye (2011 Március 8)

nem, már 14 )) na, túl gyorsan írok, 20mp-et is kell várnom. Tiszta terror 
l-a-s-s-a-b-b-a-n kell írnom ))


----------



## dorcos2007 (2011 Március 8)

18


----------



## TitkárnőkGyöngye (2011 Március 8)

alunni kéne....


----------



## dorcos2007 (2011 Március 8)

19


----------



## TitkárnőkGyöngye (2011 Március 8)

hajat is kéne mosnom


----------



## dorcos2007 (2011 Március 8)

20...bibi én nyertem


----------



## TitkárnőkGyöngye (2011 Március 8)

20!éljen!


----------



## dorcos2007 (2011 Március 8)

én már mostam


----------



## TitkárnőkGyöngye (2011 Március 8)

naa, de Te előbb kezdted!


----------



## dorcos2007 (2011 Március 8)

Szia!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TitkárnőkGyöngye (2011 Március 8)

tüpptürüppp...


----------



## TitkárnőkGyöngye (2011 Március 8)

Szia Dorcos! Jó éjt!


----------



## TitkárnőkGyöngye (2011 Március 8)

már csak 5...


----------



## TitkárnőkGyöngye (2011 Március 8)

még négy...


----------



## TitkárnőkGyöngye (2011 Március 8)

Hááááá...


----------



## TitkárnőkGyöngye (2011 Március 8)

Ketttőőőő...


----------



## TitkárnőkGyöngye (2011 Március 8)

Egy!


----------



## TitkárnőkGyöngye (2011 Március 8)

nagyon klassz! megvagyoook! ))


----------



## morenka (2011 Március 8)

hello mindenkinek


----------



## Bigeye (2011 Március 8)

Hol is hagytam abba??


----------



## TitkárnőkGyöngye (2011 Március 8)

Mentem fürdőzni! Jó éjt!


----------



## Bigeye (2011 Március 8)

ÁÁá akkor ez 10


----------



## Bigeye (2011 Március 8)

11.


----------



## morenka (2011 Március 8)

Bon jour,


----------



## morenka (2011 Március 8)

Gutten Tag


----------



## Bigeye (2011 Március 8)

12.


----------



## morenka (2011 Március 8)

Dobar dan


----------



## Bigeye (2011 Március 8)

13. és jó reggelt az előttem szólónak én lassan fekszem


----------



## Bigeye (2011 Március 8)

14. Ohayoo gozaimasu


----------



## Bigeye (2011 Március 8)

15.


----------



## Bigeye (2011 Március 8)

16.


----------



## Bigeye (2011 Március 8)

17.


----------



## Bigeye (2011 Március 8)

18. jujj már csak kettőt kell írnom


----------



## Bigeye (2011 Március 8)

Az utolsó előtti ( lehet hogy 19 de az is hogy egy híján húsz)


----------



## Bigeye (2011 Március 8)

ÉÉÉss 20. 
Köszönöm a lehetőséget annak aki létrehozta!


----------



## Noctis (2011 Március 9)

Köszönöm!


----------



## Sheilagold (2011 Március 9)

Haliho!


----------



## konyvmoholy (2011 Március 9)

- Edelény - Nyékládháza


----------



## konyvmoholy (2011 Március 9)

- Alcsút - Tata


----------



## konyvmoholy (2011 Március 9)

Diósd - Dorog


----------



## konyvmoholy (2011 Március 9)

Gent - Trieszt


----------



## konyvmoholy (2011 Március 9)

Tours - Saint-Etienne


----------



## konyvmoholy (2011 Március 9)

Exeter - Rouen


----------



## konyvmoholy (2011 Március 9)

Nantes - Swindon


----------



## konyvmoholy (2011 Március 9)

Newcastle - Edinburgh


----------



## konyvmoholy (2011 Március 9)

Hull - Liverpool


----------



## konyvmoholy (2011 Március 9)

Le Havre - Eindhoven


----------



## szkbster (2011 Március 9)

Boldognak érzem magam.


----------



## szkbster (2011 Március 9)

Minden tökéletes


----------



## szkbster (2011 Március 9)

Ahogy a fény megvilágítja az arcodat


----------



## szkbster (2011 Március 9)

vagy az ablakon beáramlik a szellő


----------



## szkbster (2011 Március 9)

Nem érdekel, ha több ezer ilyen pillanatom lesz még


----------



## szkbster (2011 Március 9)

vagy csak ez az egy


----------



## szkbster (2011 Március 9)

mert nem számít


----------



## szkbster (2011 Március 9)

Igen, így van


----------



## szkbster (2011 Március 9)

mert most ez a pillanat csak az enyém.


----------



## szkbster (2011 Március 9)

Minden dolgom jól alakul


----------



## szkbster (2011 Március 9)

Tudod, miért?


----------



## szkbster (2011 Március 9)

Mert hiszek benne.


----------



## szkbster (2011 Március 9)

Nem mehetsz vissza a múltba,


----------



## szkbster (2011 Március 9)

ahhoz, ahogy a dolgok voltak.


----------



## szkbster (2011 Március 9)

Amilyennek gondoltad őket.


----------



## szkbster (2011 Március 9)

Minden, amid igazán van... az a most.


----------



## konyvmoholy (2011 Március 9)

Köszi.
Kezdem magolni


----------



## konyvmoholy (2011 Március 9)

Üdv minden betérőnek!


----------



## sly1224 (2011 Március 9)

üdv mindenkinek


----------



## disznos (2011 Március 9)

melitta írta:


> aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg



:444:


----------



## disznos (2011 Március 9)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg



sziasztok


----------



## disznos (2011 Március 9)

disznos írta:


> sziasztok


----------



## disznos (2011 Március 9)

kiss


----------



## disznos (2011 Március 9)

5


----------



## disznos (2011 Március 9)

kiss3


----------



## disznos (2011 Március 9)

4


----------



## disznos (2011 Március 9)

s


----------



## disznos (2011 Március 9)

e


----------



## disznos (2011 Március 9)




----------



## disznos (2011 Március 9)

s


----------



## disznos (2011 Március 9)

d


----------



## disznos (2011 Március 9)

k


----------



## disznos (2011 Március 9)

j


----------



## disznos (2011 Március 9)

k


----------



## disznos (2011 Március 9)

á


----------



## disznos (2011 Március 9)

l


----------



## disznos (2011 Március 9)

gy


----------



## disznos (2011 Március 9)

hali


----------



## disznos (2011 Március 9)

cső


----------



## disznos (2011 Március 9)

meg van 20


----------



## ACdrian (2011 Március 9)

Sziasztok


----------



## ACdrian (2011 Március 9)

Ha nem gond küldenék egy mondókát,


----------



## ACdrian (2011 Március 9)

hogy hamar meglegyen


----------



## ACdrian (2011 Március 9)

A kerek húsz darab hozzászólás


----------



## ACdrian (2011 Március 9)

Tehát a mondóka (lehet, hogy sokaknak ismerős lesz):


----------



## ACdrian (2011 Március 9)

-Ne gondolkozz!


----------



## ACdrian (2011 Március 9)

-Ha gondolkozol, ne mondd ki!


----------



## ACdrian (2011 Március 9)

-Ha kimondtad, ne nyilvánosság előtt!


----------



## ACdrian (2011 Március 9)

-Ha nyilvánosság előtt mondtad ki, ne írd alá!


----------



## ACdrian (2011 Március 9)

-Ha aláírtad, NE csodálkozz!


----------



## ACdrian (2011 Március 9)

Persze ez még csak 10 hozzászólás volt és ez a 11.


----------



## ACdrian (2011 Március 9)

Úgyhogy idéznék egy kis "Besenyő családot"


----------



## ACdrian (2011 Március 9)

"Még ide értem, háromszor volt igazam"


----------



## ACdrian (2011 Március 9)

"Annyiszor van igazam, ahányszor csak akarom!"


----------



## ACdrian (2011 Március 9)

Nem? De! Na ugye! Négy!


----------



## ACdrian (2011 Március 9)

Sőt! Elég, ha csak rá gondolok! Öt


----------



## ACdrian (2011 Március 9)

Igazam van? Nem? De! Na ugye!


----------



## ACdrian (2011 Március 9)

Hat!


----------



## ACdrian (2011 Március 9)

Az egyik tizenkilenc...


----------



## ACdrian (2011 Március 9)

Ez a hozzászólás meg a 20.  Köszönöm a lehetőséget a 20 hozzászóláshoz. Ha valakinek Midi fájl kell, keressetek bizalommal


----------



## ACdrian (2011 Március 9)

Persze csak 2 nap múlva, mert addig még nem vagyok teljes tag  További szép napot mindenkinek.


----------



## cscsa (2011 Március 9)

köszi


----------



## firakagi (2011 Március 9)

*Igen*

jó volna


----------



## firakagi (2011 Március 9)

nem értem


----------



## firakagi (2011 Március 9)

miért nem?


----------



## firakagi (2011 Március 9)

unom


----------



## cscsa (2011 Március 9)

köszi


----------



## cscsa (2011 Március 9)

köszi szépen


----------



## kosutlajos (2011 Március 9)

minekez


----------



## kosutlajos (2011 Március 9)

tizenhat


----------



## kosutlajos (2011 Március 9)

tizenot


----------



## kosutlajos (2011 Március 9)

huszkattintas


----------



## kosutlajos (2011 Március 9)

2 masodperc


----------



## cscsa (2011 Március 9)

közzike


----------



## kosutlajos (2011 Március 9)

katt


----------



## cscsa (2011 Március 9)

kösz


----------



## kosutlajos (2011 Március 9)

mennyi meg


----------



## eggyolk (2011 Március 9)

Jo Reggelt mindenkinek.


----------



## kosutlajos (2011 Március 9)

kanada


----------



## kosutlajos (2011 Március 9)

hajrá


----------



## eggyolk (2011 Március 9)

Hass, akloss, gyarapits.


----------



## kosutlajos (2011 Március 9)

tiz hozzaszolas


----------



## eggyolk (2011 Március 9)

plusz 6 fok van


----------



## kosutlajos (2011 Március 9)

vajon


----------



## eggyolk (2011 Március 9)

trallala


----------



## kosutlajos (2011 Március 9)

sziasztok forumistak


----------



## eggyolk (2011 Március 9)

Ma


----------



## kosutlajos (2011 Március 9)

joreggelt


----------



## kosutlajos (2011 Március 9)

visszaszamlalas


----------



## eggyolk (2011 Március 9)

reggel


----------



## eggyolk (2011 Március 9)

kulonosen


----------



## eggyolk (2011 Március 9)

szep


----------



## eggyolk (2011 Március 9)

napra


----------



## kosutlajos (2011 Március 9)

helo


----------



## eggyolk (2011 Március 9)

ebredtunk.


----------



## eggyolk (2011 Március 9)

Holnap


----------



## kosutlajos (2011 Március 9)

olvassunk


----------



## kosutlajos (2011 Március 9)

dolgozzunk


----------



## kosutlajos (2011 Március 9)

mgy


----------



## kosutlajos (2011 Március 9)

hany uzenet minek


----------



## kosutlajos (2011 Március 9)

mikor lesz mar husz


----------



## kosutlajos (2011 Március 9)

hat


----------



## kosutlajos (2011 Március 9)

g


----------



## kosutlajos (2011 Március 9)

hh


----------



## kosutlajos (2011 Március 9)

hu


----------



## eggyolk (2011 Március 9)

valoszinuleg


----------



## kosutlajos (2011 Március 9)

jelen


----------



## eggyolk (2011 Március 9)

meg szebb


----------



## kosutlajos (2011 Március 9)

vagyok


----------



## kosutlajos (2011 Március 9)

most itt


----------



## eggyolk (2011 Március 9)

napunk


----------



## eggyolk (2011 Március 9)

lesz


----------



## eggyolk (2011 Március 9)

Bar ha nem,


----------



## kosutlajos (2011 Március 9)

jjj


----------



## kosutlajos (2011 Március 9)

jjjjj


----------



## eggyolk (2011 Március 9)

az se baj,


----------



## eggyolk (2011 Március 9)

mert


----------



## eggyolk (2011 Március 9)

ez a 20.


----------



## eggyolk (2011 Március 9)

+1


----------



## kacor0406 (2011 Március 9)

köszi!


----------



## ComEcon (2011 Március 9)

Üdvözlet Miskolcról!

Van prá könyv amit régóta keresek, dehát, hm... idegbajt kapok mire letelik a 48 óra.. :S


----------



## ComEcon (2011 Március 9)

Mondjuk nem sok értelmét látom, hogy így szerezzem meg a 20 hozzászólást...


----------



## ComEcon (2011 Március 9)

de hát ha nincs más lehetőség...


----------



## ComEcon (2011 Március 9)

4


----------



## ComEcon (2011 Március 9)

5


----------



## ComEcon (2011 Március 9)

6


----------



## ComEcon (2011 Március 9)

7


----------



## horvatai (2011 Március 9)

01


----------



## horvatai (2011 Március 9)

02


----------



## horvatai (2011 Március 9)

03


----------



## horvatai (2011 Március 9)

05


----------



## horvatai (2011 Március 9)

07


----------



## horvatai (2011 Március 9)

11


----------



## horvatai (2011 Március 9)

13


----------



## horvatai (2011 Március 9)

17


----------



## horvatai (2011 Március 9)

19


----------



## horvatai (2011 Március 9)

23


----------



## horvatai (2011 Március 9)

29


----------



## horvatai (2011 Március 9)

31


----------



## horvatai (2011 Március 9)

37


----------



## horvatai (2011 Március 9)

41


----------



## horvatai (2011 Március 9)

43


----------



## horvatai (2011 Március 9)

47


----------



## horvatai (2011 Március 9)

53


----------



## horvatai (2011 Március 9)

59


----------



## horvatai (2011 Március 9)

61


----------



## horvatai (2011 Március 9)

67


----------



## horvatai (2011 Március 9)

71


----------



## horvatai (2011 Március 9)

73


----------



## horvatai (2011 Március 9)

79


----------



## ComEcon (2011 Március 9)

8


----------



## ComEcon (2011 Március 9)

9


----------



## ComEcon (2011 Március 9)

Félidő..


----------



## ComEcon (2011 Március 9)

11


----------



## mafraklau (2011 Március 9)

örülök, hogy nem vagyok egyedül az új tagok között! nem is tudom ez hányadik hozzászólásom de még kell egy pár a 20-ig.


----------



## ComEcon (2011 Március 9)

12


----------



## mafraklau (2011 Március 9)

húha! még csak 5?! most kicsit ledöbbentem. hehe de most már 6! csak pozitívan!


----------



## ComEcon (2011 Március 9)

13


----------



## ComEcon (2011 Március 9)

14


----------



## ComEcon (2011 Március 9)

15


----------



## ComEcon (2011 Március 9)

16


----------



## ComEcon (2011 Március 9)

17


----------



## cscsa (2011 Március 9)

köszi


----------



## ComEcon (2011 Március 9)

18


----------



## cscsa (2011 Március 9)

közike


----------



## ComEcon (2011 Március 9)

19


----------



## cscsa (2011 Március 9)

kösziszépen


----------



## ComEcon (2011 Március 9)

Győzelem..


----------



## ComEcon (2011 Március 9)

Na és egy ráadás..


----------



## cscsa (2011 Március 9)

kösz


----------



## cscsa (2011 Március 9)

köszönöm


----------



## alice888 (2011 Március 9)

Meg akartam köszönni ezt a nagyszerű olvasni! Én határozottan élvezem minden kicsit belőle én meg könyvjelzővel, hogy nézd meg az új cuccot post.


----------



## Eruska1987 (2011 Március 9)




----------



## Lencitünci (2011 Március 9)

sziasztok


----------



## Lencitünci (2011 Március 9)

nekem még kell 11


----------



## Lencitünci (2011 Március 9)

de egyébként könnyű összeszedni, már írtam máshova is.


----------



## Lencitünci (2011 Március 9)

és mind érdekes téma.


----------



## Lencitünci (2011 Március 9)

csak konkrétan egy vmi, amit megszeretnék nézni, mert megszeretném csinálni ajándéknak


----------



## Lencitünci (2011 Március 9)

már csak 7


----------



## Lencitünci (2011 Március 9)

6


----------



## Lencitünci (2011 Március 9)




----------



## Lencitünci (2011 Március 9)

köszönöm, hogy ezt megnyitottátok


----------



## Lencitünci (2011 Március 9)

már csak 3


----------



## mauser01 (2011 Március 9)

sziasztok


----------



## Lencitünci (2011 Március 9)

már csak 1 kell  azt beírom máshova


----------



## mauser01 (2011 Március 9)

nagyon jó az oldal


----------



## mauser01 (2011 Március 9)

itt vagyok


----------



## mauser01 (2011 Március 9)

csak le kell tölteni


----------



## Lencitünci (2011 Március 9)

pápá


----------



## mauser01 (2011 Március 9)

és már tanulhatod is


----------



## mauser01 (2011 Március 9)

vagy kérhetsz még segítséget másoktól is


----------



## mauser01 (2011 Március 9)

nemsokára megyek vizsgázni


----------



## mauser01 (2011 Március 9)

társalkodó


----------



## mauser01 (2011 Március 9)

társalkodó nyelvvizsga


----------



## mauser01 (2011 Március 9)

valaki volt már ezen?


----------



## mauser01 (2011 Március 9)

vmi infó?


----------



## mauser01 (2011 Március 9)

vagy nyelvtani tesz


----------



## mauser01 (2011 Március 9)

megoldással


----------



## mauser01 (2011 Március 9)

és ha van honnan lehet letölteni


----------



## mauser01 (2011 Március 9)

?


----------



## mauser01 (2011 Március 9)

már csak 5 kell


----------



## mauser01 (2011 Március 9)

csak 4


----------



## mauser01 (2011 Március 9)

3


----------



## mauser01 (2011 Március 9)

2


----------



## mauser01 (2011 Március 9)

utolsó


----------



## irisz82 (2011 Március 9)

Melitta írta:


> 7, sziasztokkiss


 még kell


----------



## irisz82 (2011 Március 9)

Schnapy írta:


> 5


 sok


----------



## irisz82 (2011 Március 9)

amd640 írta:


> nem tudom felfogni mire jo ez


 hihetetlen


----------



## irisz82 (2011 Március 9)

irisz82 írta:


> hihetetlen


 én sem


----------



## irisz82 (2011 Március 9)

kosutlajos írta:


> mikor lesz mar husz


 mikor lesz már
nem tudni


----------



## irisz82 (2011 Március 9)

mauser01 írta:


> utolsó


 remélem nekem is


----------



## ZsGabika (2011 Március 9)

sziasztok


----------



## irisz82 (2011 Március 9)

szeretném már a huszat


----------



## ZsGabika (2011 Március 9)

végre tavaszodik


----------



## irisz82 (2011 Március 9)

sajnos nem elég gyorsan


----------



## ZsGabika (2011 Március 9)

süt a nap


----------



## irisz82 (2011 Március 9)

nem tudom hányadik


----------



## irisz82 (2011 Március 9)

nálunk is


----------



## ZsGabika (2011 Március 9)

eddig negy


----------



## irisz82 (2011 Március 9)

ez nagyon kemény


----------



## ZsGabika (2011 Március 9)

neked mar tizenhet


----------



## ZsGabika (2011 Március 9)

ügyes vagy


----------



## tuplik (2011 Március 9)

szia


----------



## irisz82 (2011 Március 9)

én már nem is számolom


----------



## tuplik (2011 Március 9)

köszi


----------



## ZsGabika (2011 Március 9)

azert en is haladok


----------



## tuplik (2011 Március 9)

jó az oldal


----------



## ZsGabika (2011 Március 9)

lassan de biztosan


----------



## tuplik (2011 Március 9)

a gigolo stilus kelene nekem szintire


----------



## irisz82 (2011 Március 9)

ezt már nem bírja a kislányom sem


----------



## ZsGabika (2011 Március 9)

egészségetekre az ebédet


----------



## tuplik (2011 Március 9)

el.is köszi


----------



## irisz82 (2011 Március 9)

segítség


----------



## ZsGabika (2011 Március 9)

en hus levest ettem


----------



## tuplik (2011 Március 9)

halli.?


----------



## irisz82 (2011 Március 9)

ezt már nem hiszem el


----------



## tuplik (2011 Március 9)

mizu?


----------



## irisz82 (2011 Március 9)

szerinted?
én már nem hiszem


----------



## irisz82 (2011 Március 9)

mi?
ráadás???????????


----------



## tuplik (2011 Március 9)

hogy tudok letölteni stilusokat nem enged csak 20 hozá szólásal vagy 2 nap reg de ez már megvan de nem enged.


----------



## fili (2011 Március 9)

1


----------



## fili (2011 Március 9)

2


----------



## tuplik (2011 Március 9)

na tud valaki segiteni?


----------



## tuplik (2011 Március 9)

3


----------



## tuplik (2011 Március 9)

4


----------



## irisz82 (2011 Március 9)

én már nem érek a végére


----------



## fili (2011 Március 9)

3


----------



## fili (2011 Március 9)

4


----------



## irisz82 (2011 Március 9)

a kislányom teljesen kész


----------



## tuplik (2011 Március 9)

szia amugy béla vagyok.


----------



## irisz82 (2011 Március 9)

csak


----------



## fili (2011 Március 9)

5


----------



## fili (2011 Március 9)

6


----------



## tuplik (2011 Március 9)

tudsz segiteni:?


----------



## fili (2011 Március 9)

7


----------



## fili (2011 Március 9)

8


----------



## fili (2011 Március 9)

9


----------



## tuplik (2011 Március 9)

vagy most tanulod a számjegyeket?


----------



## fili (2011 Március 9)

) 10 igen!


----------



## tuplik (2011 Március 9)

kelenek az oldalrol a szinti stilusok.


----------



## fili (2011 Március 9)

11


----------



## baginiki (2011 Március 9)

remek


----------



## fili (2011 Március 9)

Szia Tuplik!!!


----------



## tuplik (2011 Március 9)

ja vagy a hozászólást számolod?


----------



## baginiki (2011 Március 9)

tudom


----------



## fili (2011 Március 9)

Szia Baginiki!


----------



## baginiki (2011 Március 9)

mit


----------



## fili (2011 Március 9)

De messze van még a 20!


----------



## baginiki (2011 Március 9)

bocs Fili


----------



## baginiki (2011 Március 9)

még 14 üzenet kell


----------



## tuplik (2011 Március 9)

szia imerek egy fili nevü zenészt te volnál az mulatos zenéket is játszól?


----------



## fili (2011 Március 9)

Hajrá Gyerekek!!! Mindjárt meg van!


----------



## baginiki (2011 Március 9)

hogy telik a délutánotok?


----------



## fili (2011 Március 9)

Sajnos nem én vagyok! Én csak egyszerűen egy kifestőt töltenék le!


----------



## baginiki (2011 Március 9)

akkor már


----------



## baginiki (2011 Március 9)

értelmes dolgok


----------



## tuplik (2011 Március 9)

foglalkozik valamejikötök zenével?


----------



## fili (2011 Március 9)

Egész jól elszórakozunk! Szerintetek ennek mi az értelme!


----------



## baginiki (2011 Március 9)

jaj elfelejtettem


----------



## baginiki (2011 Március 9)

hogy mi volt


----------



## baginiki (2011 Március 9)

a mondat vége


----------



## baginiki (2011 Március 9)

sok értelme nincs szerintem


----------



## fili (2011 Március 9)

Én sajna nem Tuplikkám! Oktatással foglalkozom. Az előző hozzászólás végére meg egy "?" jelet kellett volna tennem!


----------



## tuplik (2011 Március 9)

fontos számomra a szinti stilusok letöltése mert nin a szintimen mulatos styl.


----------



## baginiki (2011 Március 9)

én is egy könyveket szeretnék


----------



## fili (2011 Március 9)

Jaj végre meg lesz a 19!


----------



## baginiki (2011 Március 9)

na már csak pár kell


----------



## baginiki (2011 Március 9)

mármint hozzászólásból


----------



## baginiki (2011 Március 9)

Fili már csak egy kell neked


----------



## fili (2011 Március 9)

Hajrá! Hajrá! Nekem itt a 20. hozzászólás! Sziasztok!!!! Kitartás! Puszi!!!


----------



## baginiki (2011 Március 9)

19


----------



## tuplik (2011 Március 9)

nem vagyok nagy zenész de szeretnék azáválni.


----------



## baginiki (2011 Március 9)

20


----------



## baginiki (2011 Március 9)

megvan!!! további szép délutánt


----------



## fili (2011 Március 9)

Puszi Baginiki!!! Szerintem Neked is meg van a 20.!!!!!


----------



## Szibaba (2011 Március 9)

Sziasztok


----------



## Bakosné Réka (2011 Március 9)

Ha minden igaz, már csak 4 kell!!!


----------



## Bakosné Réka (2011 Március 9)

Most megyek a suliba, próbálunk a március 15-i ünnepélyre.


----------



## irisz82 (2011 Március 9)

nem bírom már


----------



## irisz82 (2011 Március 9)

2 jelen


----------



## Hocsika (2011 Március 9)

Hello, sziasztok!


----------



## ZsGabika (2011 Március 9)

ez mar11


----------



## ZsGabika (2011 Március 9)

meg mindig süt a nap


----------



## ZsGabika (2011 Március 9)

süssön tovább


----------



## ZsGabika (2011 Március 9)

teljesen egyedül maradtam?


----------



## ZsGabika (2011 Március 9)

tizenöt


----------



## ZsGabika (2011 Március 9)

hajrá, hajrá


----------



## ZsGabika (2011 Március 9)

mindenki egyen egy kocka csokit mindenki egészségére


----------



## ZsGabika (2011 Március 9)

az fejenként majdnem hétmilliárd kocka


----------



## ZsGabika (2011 Március 9)

utso előtti


----------



## ZsGabika (2011 Március 9)

út-só


----------



## ZsGabika (2011 Március 9)

mégsem volt elég?


----------



## Helena54 (2011 Március 9)

Köszönöm, hogy köztetek lehetek!


----------



## Petersohn96 (2011 Március 9)

http://failpcjatekok.blog.hu


----------



## Petersohn96 (2011 Március 9)

Csak múlatom az időt, és csinálom a kommenteket.


----------



## Petersohn96 (2011 Március 9)

Nézzetek rá gyorsan a gamestar.hu oldalra! Elcsesztek egy kép-szöveg kombinációt, és a Dirt3 linkjénél egy AC Brotherhood kép van!


----------



## Petersohn96 (2011 Március 9)

Amúgy látta valaki a "Jelek" című filmet? (Horrora akadva3 eredetije). Elemzés kell belőle médiára.


----------



## Petersohn96 (2011 Március 9)

Hányan ismertétek a Rossz PC Játékok Sorozatot?


----------



## Petersohn96 (2011 Március 9)

Tök szar, hogy megszűnt, nem?


----------



## Petersohn96 (2011 Március 9)

De valaki a helyére próbál lépni a Fail PC Játékok Sorozattal.
http://failpcjatekok.blog.hu
Tegnap találtam rá GSO-n


----------



## Petersohn96 (2011 Március 9)

És itt jön gőzerővel a 20. üzenetem!! Pá


----------



## gorcsizita (2011 Március 9)

01


----------



## Tubibaba (2011 Március 9)

Mi tudjuk a választ, csak nem értjük a kérdést.


----------



## gorcsizita (2011 Március 9)

ok


----------



## gorcsizita (2011 Március 9)

végre


----------



## Tubibaba (2011 Március 9)

Köszi mindenkinek, nagyon jó dolgokat találtam itt!


----------



## gorcsizita (2011 Március 9)

tetszik


----------



## gorcsizita (2011 Március 9)

jóóóó


----------



## gorcsizita (2011 Március 9)

vagány


----------



## gorcsizita (2011 Március 9)

06


----------



## gorcsizita (2011 Március 9)

cool


----------



## gorcsizita (2011 Március 9)

yesssss!!!!


----------



## gorcsizita (2011 Március 9)

king this page


----------



## gorcsizita (2011 Március 9)

19


----------



## Tubibaba (2011 Március 9)

Köszi mindenkinek, nagyon hasznos dolgokat találtam itt! 
Lakkozott ajtót kapargat a kutyus?


----------



## gorcsizita (2011 Március 9)

kiváló


----------



## gorcsizita (2011 Március 9)

go


----------



## gorcsizita (2011 Március 9)

könnyű


----------



## gorcsizita (2011 Március 9)

fajin


----------



## gorcsizita (2011 Március 9)

Jol megy


----------



## gorcsizita (2011 Március 9)

78.


----------



## gorcsizita (2011 Március 9)

Alig várom


----------



## gorcsizita (2011 Március 9)

77,.


----------



## gorcsizita (2011 Március 9)

Hurrá


----------



## sziszikeccs (2011 Március 9)

köszi a lrhetóséget


----------



## brthzltn (2011 Március 9)

*Én szeretném*

Sziasztok!

Én szeretném gyorsan összeszedni ...


----------



## brthzltn (2011 Március 9)

Hogy ne teljesen értelmetlen dolgokat szóljak hozzá, hát néhány bölcsesség következik!


----------



## brthzltn (2011 Március 9)

“Minden talajban megterem valamiféle virág. Minden napnak van valamilyen öröme. Neveld rá a szemedet, hogy meglássa azt.” (*Wass Albert*)


----------



## brthzltn (2011 Március 9)

“A nagy kérdés nem az, mit hoz a holnap?
Az igazi kérdés, mit hoz a tegnap?”
(*Márai Sándor*)


----------



## brthzltn (2011 Március 9)

“A túl sok munkával járó élet elhasználja a testet, a túl kevés erőfeszítést igénylő feléli a lelket.” (*Judith Sills*)


----------



## brthzltn (2011 Március 9)

“A jövő nem fogja jóvátenni, amit te a jelenben elmulasztasz.” (*Albert Schweitzer*)


----------



## brthzltn (2011 Március 9)

“A fontolgatással gyakran elmúlik az alkalom!” (*Publilius Syrus*)


----------



## kutyatej (2011 Március 9)

Köszi (1)


----------



## brthzltn (2011 Március 9)

“Nem a halál az, amitől az embernek félnie kellene, hanem az, hogy soha nem kezd el élni.” (*Marcus Aurelius*)


----------



## kutyatej (2011 Március 9)

Mikor lesz ez 20?


----------



## brthzltn (2011 Március 9)

“Talán úgy kellene élnünk – hiszen ki tudja, meddig élhetünk? – hogy széppé tegyük a magunk, és lehetőleg a mások életét is mindaddig, amíg ez lehetséges.”
(*Lőrinc L. László*)


----------



## brthzltn (2011 Március 9)

Nemsokára!


----------



## brthzltn (2011 Március 9)

“A tested a poggyász, amit egész életeden keresztül hordanod kell. Minél több a felesleg rajta, annál rövidebb az út.” (*Arnold H. Glasgow*)


----------



## brthzltn (2011 Március 9)

“A túlevés iránti vágyunkat a finomított, ezért bizonyos anyagokat nélkülöző ételek fogyasztása gerjeszti; a csökkent értékű ételek függőséget idéznek elő, hiszen ösztönösen többet eszünk belőlük abbéli erőfeszítésünkben, hogy megszerezzük azokat a tápanyagokat, amelyek nincsenek bennük.”
(*Paul Pitchford – Gyógyító táplálkozás*)


----------



## brthzltn (2011 Március 9)

“Jobb, ha vacsora nélkül fekszel le, mintha adóssággal ébredsz.”
(*C. H. Spurgeon*)


----------



## brthzltn (2011 Március 9)

“A szerelem a képzelet diadala az értelem felett.” (*H. L. Mencken*)


----------



## attee74 (2011 Március 9)

Üdvözlet itt is!


----------



## brthzltn (2011 Március 9)

“Az öngyilkosság legjobb ellenszere az idő. Meg a szerelem.” (*Rejtő Jenő*)


----------



## brthzltn (2011 Március 9)

“Az asszony igazi árnyék: fut előled, ha követed és követ, ha te futsz előle.” (*William Shakespeare*)


----------



## attee74 (2011 Március 9)

mikrofonpróba: 1 2 3


----------



## brthzltn (2011 Március 9)

“Amikor valaki csalódást okoz, választhatsz: elkezdheted kritizálni, sértegetni és zavarba hozni, vagy pedig megpróbálhatod helyre hozni a problémát.”
(*Andrew Matthews – Barátkozni jó*)


----------



## brthzltn (2011 Március 9)

“Akinek jó szíve van, azt az öröm látványa boldoggá teszi. ” (*Gustave Flaubert*)


----------



## brthzltn (2011 Március 9)

“A kifogás, hogy “én már csak ilyen vagyok”, egy nagyon költséges életmód jelszava.” (*Andrew Matthews – Barátkozni jó*)


----------



## attee74 (2011 Március 9)

Két ügyvezető igazgató beszélget:
- Te fizetsz az embereidnek?
- Én nem.
- Én sem. És bejárnak?
- Be.
- Az enyémek is. Te, nem kéne ezektől belépődíjat szedni?


----------



## brthzltn (2011 Március 9)

“A megfelelő szó megteszi hatását, de soha egyetlen szó sem lehet olyan hatásos, mint egy jól időzített szünet.” (*Mark Twain*)


----------



## attee74 (2011 Március 9)

Az új múzeumi teremőr első munkanapja után jelentést tesz az igazgatónak:
- Direktor úr, igazán elégedett lehet velem. Ma sikerült eladnom egy Chagallt meg egy Rembrandtot.


----------



## brthzltn (2011 Március 9)

A viccek sem rosszak!


----------



## attee74 (2011 Március 9)

- Müller, én tudom, hogy a fizetése nem elég ahhoz, hogy megnősüljön. De higgye el, egy nap majd hálás lesz nekem ezért!


----------



## attee74 (2011 Március 9)

Két ivócimbora összefut:
- Haver, mész ma este valahová?
- Á, dehogy! Ki se mozdulok a kocsmából!


----------



## brthzltn (2011 Március 9)

*Bölcsesség 22*

“Egyetlen parancs van, a többi csak tanács:
igyekezz úgy érezni, gondolkozni, cselekedni, hogy mindennek javára legyél.
Egyetlen ismeret van, a többi csak toldás:
Alattad a föld, fölötted az ég, benned a létra.”
(*Weöres Sándor*)


----------



## attee74 (2011 Március 9)

Két haver jön ki a korcsmából, alaposan borközi állapotban. Alig mennek 150-200 métert, azt mondja az egyik:
- Baj van cimbora! Elfelejtettem pisilni.
- Semmi gond, majd én megtanítalak.


----------



## brthzltn (2011 Március 9)

*Bölcsesség 23*

“Az ember nem az adott körülmények, hanem az általa választott hozzáállás folytán boldog.” (*Hugh Downs*)


----------



## brthzltn (2011 Március 9)

*Bölcsesség 24*

“Aki énekelni akar, midnig talál dalt hozzá.” (*svéd közmondás*)


----------



## attee74 (2011 Március 9)

Ha az esküvőn a menyasszony anyja az ÖRÖMANYA, a menyasszony apja az ÖRÖMAPA, akkor a menyasszony az ÖRÖMLÁNY?


----------



## brthzltn (2011 Március 9)

*Bölcsességek 25*

“Ne rohanj, és ne emészd magad. Csak látogatóba jöttél ide, ezért állj meg és érezd a virágok illatát.” (*Walter Hagen*)


----------



## brthzltn (2011 Március 9)

*Bölcsesség 26*

“Az élet rövid, ezért nincs sok időnk megörvendeztetni azok szívét, akik velünk együtt utaznak ezen a ködös úton. Siessünk hát szeretni! Siessünk kedvesek lenni.” (*Henri-Frédéric Amiel*)


----------



## brthzltn (2011 Március 9)

*Bölcsesség 27*

“Őrizkedjünk azoktól, akik lekicsinylik törekvéseinket! A törpék mindig így tesznek, míg az igazán nagyok azt éreztetik velünk, hogy mi is azzá válhatunk.”
(*Mark Twain*)


----------



## attee74 (2011 Március 9)

A nők olyanok, mint a pizza. A húsos jobb, mint a gombás.


----------



## attee74 (2011 Március 9)

Mindenki, aki hisz a parajelenségekben, emelje fel a kezem!


----------



## attee74 (2011 Március 9)

Ha két hideg, esős nap után végre ragyogó napsütésre ébredsz, akkor biztosan hétfő van.


----------



## attee74 (2011 Március 9)

Hölgyem, a parfümje lenyűgöző. Támadásra vagy önvédelemre használja?


----------



## attee74 (2011 Március 9)

Beraktam a mélyhűtőbe a 2 literes gyömbért. Nos, most van egy 2 kilós nyalókám.


----------



## Livosz (2011 Március 9)

"Egy fordított, egy hiro-sima, békét köt a nagymama!" (Vavyan Fable)


----------



## attee74 (2011 Március 9)

Ki korán kel, nem bír sokáig fennmaradni!


----------



## attee74 (2011 Március 9)

Hajléktalanok jelmondata: "Kukából nem lesz szalonna."


----------



## attee74 (2011 Március 9)

Két székely beszélget: 
- Te! A fiam belepisilte a nevét a hóba!
- És? 
- De a te lányod kézírásával!


----------



## attee74 (2011 Március 9)

Idős székely házaspár ücsörög a ház előtt. Morfondírozik az öreg:
- Te anyjuk! Egyikőnk meghal, én beköltözök a városba...


----------



## attee74 (2011 Március 9)

Székely bácsi bepippan a fiára, el akar helyezni egy pofont a srác arcára. Srác lehajol, a pofon csattan az anya arcán. Székely bácsi néz, néz, majd megszólal:
- Na, ott is jó helyt van....


----------



## attee74 (2011 Március 9)

Székely fiú javítja a zsindelyt a tetőn, megcsúszik, kiabál erősen lefelé:
- Idesapám! Fogjon meg! Leesek!
- No! Oszt nincs elég hely?


----------



## attee74 (2011 Március 9)

- Miért nem szereti a rendőr a savanyú uborkát?
- ???
- Mert nem fér bele a feje az üvegbe...


----------



## raven8808 (2011 Március 9)

megjöttem


----------



## raven8808 (2011 Március 9)

maradnék


----------



## raven8808 (2011 Március 9)

ha lehet


----------



## raven8808 (2011 Március 9)

és bizonyítom itt létem


----------



## raven8808 (2011 Március 9)

egy kicsit számolok


----------



## raven8808 (2011 Március 9)

talán utána fix tag vagyok


----------



## kissfantom (2011 Március 9)

sziasztok!


----------



## kissfantom (2011 Március 9)

sajnos kell a hozzászólás...


----------



## kissfantom (2011 Március 9)

még mindig


----------



## kissfantom (2011 Március 9)

most is...


----------



## kissfantom (2011 Március 9)

és most is...


----------



## kissfantom (2011 Március 9)

sok van még :S


----------



## kissfantom (2011 Március 9)

de hála égnek itt ez a topic


----------



## urielz29 (2011 Március 9)

Jóestét luxiból


----------



## kissfantom (2011 Március 9)

remélem nem zárják be,amíg írogatok


----------



## kissfantom (2011 Március 9)

eddig oké


----------



## kissfantom (2011 Március 9)

a fele megvan lassan


----------



## kissfantom (2011 Március 9)

jah, már megvolt


----------



## kissfantom (2011 Március 9)

nem figyeltem


----------



## kissfantom (2011 Március 9)

na még egy pici


----------



## nórika01 (2011 Március 9)

Köszönöm


----------



## kissfantom (2011 Március 9)

egész jó


----------



## kissfantom (2011 Március 9)

haladunk!


----------



## kissfantom (2011 Március 9)

utolsó negyed


----------



## kissfantom (2011 Március 9)

finishben vagyunk!


----------



## kissfantom (2011 Március 9)

3


----------



## kissfantom (2011 Március 9)

2


----------



## kissfantom (2011 Március 9)

1


----------



## kissfantom (2011 Március 9)

0!!!!!!!! Jeeeeee!!!


----------



## bzolkaa (2011 Március 9)

*jelen*

jelen


----------



## Vero7283 (2011 Március 9)

1 .-)


----------



## bzolkaa (2011 Március 9)

*jelen2*

jelen2


----------



## bzolkaa (2011 Március 9)

*jee*

jeee


----------



## Morey2 (2011 Március 9)

hi hi hi!


----------



## bzolkaa (2011 Március 9)

*jelen5*

jelen5


----------



## Morey2 (2011 Március 9)

kb.a harmadik


----------



## Vero7283 (2011 Március 9)

2


----------



## Morey2 (2011 Március 9)

kb. a negyedik


----------



## Morey2 (2011 Március 9)

5


----------



## Vero7283 (2011 Március 9)

3 hihi


----------



## Vero7283 (2011 Március 9)

4


----------



## Morey2 (2011 Március 9)

6


----------



## Vero7283 (2011 Március 9)

5


----------



## Morey2 (2011 Március 9)

7


----------



## Vero7283 (2011 Március 9)

6


----------



## Vero7283 (2011 Március 9)

7


----------



## Vero7283 (2011 Március 9)

8


----------



## Vero7283 (2011 Március 9)

9


----------



## Vero7283 (2011 Március 9)

10


----------



## Vero7283 (2011 Március 9)

12


----------



## Vero7283 (2011 Március 9)

13 jajjh


----------



## Vero7283 (2011 Március 9)

14 még egy kicsi


----------



## Vero7283 (2011 Március 9)

15 már csak 5 )


----------



## Vero7283 (2011 Március 9)

már csak 4


----------



## Vero7283 (2011 Március 9)

éééés már csak 3 ))


----------



## Vero7283 (2011 Március 9)

2.....


----------



## Vero7283 (2011 Március 9)

tádááám a 20-dik, yeahhhhh


----------



## Vero7283 (2011 Március 9)

ja, nem, ez a 20-dik, heheh


----------



## marit (2011 Március 9)

*Üdvözlet!*

Üdvözletem küldöm Budapestről!
Most ismerkedem itt mindennel! Egy letöltés miatt találtam ide, de ahogy nézem, itt tényleg aktív élet folyik és ez tetszik!
Kanadában még nem jártam, de egy barátnőm már igen és szeretett ott lenni! Kíváncsi is vagyok, hogy milyen ott az élet!
Még nem látom át teljesen azt, hogyan lehet itt ismerkedni, csevegni és hogy pontosan milyen lehetőségek vannak. Ha valaki segítene ebben, szívesen veszem! Köszönöm!


----------



## mazsola59 (2011 Március 9)

bmz!Már alig várom,hogy megnézzem a munkáidat.Köszönöm.Textil kosárkákat már én is varrtam,de mind elajándékoztam.


----------



## orchidea85 (2011 Március 9)

Nagyon aranyosak.


----------



## orchidea85 (2011 Március 9)

Cuki kis csibék, nekem tyúkocskáim vannak.



moncsika73 írta:


> Ezek a kis csibesek milyen arik , es milyen egyszeru megcsinalni !!!kiss


----------



## vinnyo (2011 Március 9)

*reg.*

Üdv néktek Székelyudvarhelyről!
Szép hely,jó hely és messze van, főleg Kanadától.


----------



## vinnyo (2011 Március 9)

És akkor én is kezdem,azaz folytatom a 19.-el


----------



## vinnyo (2011 Március 9)

ööö...18?


----------



## vinnyo (2011 Március 9)

nem,hanem 17...höhö


----------



## marit (2011 Március 9)

Ezt a 20-as limitet kissé erőltetettnek tartom, kár, hogy így fölösleges időt kell tölteni ezzel.


----------



## vinnyo (2011 Március 9)

na nee,már 16!


----------



## marit (2011 Március 9)

Egyébként szívesen írok értelmes dolgokról és olvasom is azokat.


----------



## marit (2011 Március 9)

De még nekem is össze kell szednem még néhányat...


----------



## marit (2011 Március 9)

Visszaszámolok háromtól...


----------



## vinnyo (2011 Március 9)

marit írta:


> Ezt a 20-as limitet kissé erőltetettnek tartom, kár, hogy így fölösleges időt kell tölteni ezzel.


ja. Van benne valami. Meg a 48 óra is idegpróbáló. De ki tudja, hátha számbarátságok szövődnek úgy 19 környékén. Na most elvesztettem a fonalat. Hánynál is tartok?


----------



## marit (2011 Március 9)

És akkor ez most kettő!


----------



## vinnyo (2011 Március 9)

Megvan! 15 volt,de így most behozhatatlan előnyre tettem szert magammal szemben


----------



## marit (2011 Március 9)

*Cél*



vinnyo írta:


> ja. Van benne valami. Meg a 48 óra is idegpróbáló. De ki tudja, hátha számbarátságok szövődnek úgy 19 környékén. Na most elvesztettem a fonalat. Hánynál is tartok?


Wow! Mire eljutottam az egyhez, már jön is a reakció!
Köszönöm! Ez jólesik! És igazad van, ebből bármi lehet!!!


----------



## vinnyo (2011 Március 9)

Hogy repül az idő így 14(pssszt 13) környékén


----------



## vinnyo (2011 Március 9)

Túl gyors vagyok magamhoz képest, muszáj kimenjek dohányozni!


----------



## vinnyo (2011 Március 9)

Megvan a logikája! Ha az ember magában számol,még belealszik...


----------



## vinnyo (2011 Március 9)

Azt hiszem elvesztettem a fonalat, még szerencse,hogy a rendszer számolja


----------



## bütykölő (2011 Március 9)

jelentem itt vok!gyűjtögetem a hozzászólásokat.


----------



## Morey2 (2011 Március 9)

8


----------



## vinnyo (2011 Március 9)

Bele sem merek gondolni, mi lenne ha túlbeszélném a limitet


----------



## vinnyo (2011 Március 9)

Nna, már azt hittem magamra maradtam


----------



## Morey2 (2011 Március 9)

asszem 9


----------



## vinnyo (2011 Március 9)

Egy perverz időfecsérlő pillanatomban még vissza is fogok olvasni


----------



## Bálindgy (2011 Március 9)

Üdvözlet nektek innen délről.................


----------



## bütykölő (2011 Március 9)

no akkor én is számolok


----------



## vinnyo (2011 Március 9)

Ééés már csak 6 darab szóvirág hagyja el ajkam


----------



## bütykölő (2011 Március 9)

5+1


----------



## bütykölő (2011 Március 9)

az hat


----------



## bütykölő (2011 Március 9)

meg 1


----------



## bzolkaa (2011 Március 9)

*jelen6*

jelen6


----------



## vinnyo (2011 Március 9)

Holnap elmondhatom, hogy "számos" okos gondolatot sikerült az utókor számára megörökítenem


----------



## Bálindgy (2011 Március 9)

Most ismerkedek ezzel a fórummal......


----------



## bütykölő (2011 Március 9)

az hét


----------



## bzolkaa (2011 Március 9)

*jeee*

jee


----------



## bütykölő (2011 Március 9)

no még 1 és a fele már meg lesz


----------



## vinnyo (2011 Március 9)

ja,most meg 3+1, de jó, hogy nem 3+2 jött ki


----------



## bzolkaa (2011 Március 9)

*ki szereti agatha christiet*

?


----------



## vinnyo (2011 Március 9)

Istenkém, de fáj, hogy lassan magtokra kell hagyjalak benneteket


----------



## vinnyo (2011 Március 9)

Kérdőjel nem járja, mert nem tudjuk milyen mélységes gondolatot kérdőjelezel meg


----------



## bütykölő (2011 Március 9)

szia vinyó!


----------



## Bálindgy (2011 Március 9)

Nehezen szaporodik a téma.......


----------



## bütykölő (2011 Március 9)

Vinyó Te milyen témában szeretnél böngészni?


----------



## Bálindgy (2011 Március 9)

Valami okosat kellene írni
..........................


----------



## bzolkaa (2011 Március 9)

*dumcsi*

-


----------



## bütykölő (2011 Március 9)

Engem a gyöngyös téma érdekelne


----------



## bütykölő (2011 Március 9)

csak már lenne meg a 20


----------



## bütykölő (2011 Március 9)

de már nem sok kell hozzá


----------



## vinnyo (2011 Március 9)

Köszönöm megtisztelő, és professzionális pszichológusokra jellemző hallgatástok(azaz, hogy ilyen kedvesen meghallgattatok) és sírásra görbülő szájjal, valamint mély depresszióval érzékeny búcsút kell vennem tőletek...


----------



## bütykölő (2011 Március 9)

na még 5


----------



## mazsola59 (2011 Március 9)

Le kell glettelni,és a tapétát nem szabad meszelni csak műanyag festékkel szabad le festeni.


----------



## vinnyo (2011 Március 9)

jujj,most megfogtál, szószátyár lettem. A Valahol Európában-t szeretném letölteni


----------



## Bálindgy (2011 Március 9)

Ne hagy el bennünket-----


----------



## bütykölő (2011 Március 9)

már csak 4


----------



## bütykölő (2011 Március 9)

Az nagyon jó , én is szeretem


----------



## bütykölő (2011 Március 9)

sokat hallgattuk a lányommal régen


----------



## bzolkaa (2011 Március 9)

*jelen*

jelen


----------



## Bálindgy (2011 Március 9)

Üzenem nektek hogy nagyon kitartóak vagytok........


----------



## bütykölő (2011 Március 9)

vagy a filmre gondoltál


----------



## bzolkaa (2011 Március 9)

*még*

még 11


----------



## bütykölő (2011 Március 9)

no azt hiszem meg van!!!!!!


----------



## vinnyo (2011 Március 9)

Lélekben veletek leszek.De csak ott! Az ágy közös,a párna nem. Arra célzom, hogy elfáradtam,s lefekszem. Békés gyűjtögetést!


----------



## Bálindgy (2011 Március 9)

Talán igen ,talán nem


----------



## bzolkaa (2011 Március 9)

*igazán*

igazán


----------



## mazsola59 (2011 Március 9)

Én is most találtalak meg!Nekem foltvarrás a hobbim,csak az időm kevés.Sajnos.


----------



## bzolkaa (2011 Március 9)

*igen repül az idő*

---


----------



## Bálindgy (2011 Március 9)

Köszi az együtt érzést....


----------



## bzolkaa (2011 Március 9)

*8*

8


----------



## bzolkaa (2011 Március 9)

*7*

7


----------



## bzolkaa (2011 Március 9)

*6*

6


----------



## vinnyo (2011 Március 9)

pedig hozzászóltam és nem jelent meg. A párom akarja gyerekeknek tanítani drámapedagógia órán.


----------



## bzolkaa (2011 Március 9)

*5*

5


----------



## mazsola59 (2011 Március 9)

Egyetértek veled,én is most találtam meg.


----------



## bzolkaa (2011 Március 9)

*4*

4


----------



## Bálindgy (2011 Március 9)

Múlik az idő,fogy a becsület,


----------



## bzolkaa (2011 Március 9)

*3*

3


----------



## Bálindgy (2011 Március 9)

Ja ,Ja


----------



## bzolkaa (2011 Március 9)

*2*

2


----------



## bzolkaa (2011 Március 9)

*1*

1


----------



## Rabyn (2011 Március 9)

Üdv!


----------



## Bálindgy (2011 Március 9)

Na még néhány üzenet.


----------



## bzolkaa (2011 Március 9)

*0*

0


----------



## Rabyn (2011 Március 9)

Örülök, hogy megtaláltalak titeket.


----------



## Rabyn (2011 Március 9)

Bár hamarabb is kidobhatta volna a google az oldalt.


----------



## Bálindgy (2011 Március 9)

Ha Ha már van tíz.


----------



## Rabyn (2011 Március 9)

Ja amúgy végzős tanító szakos hallgató vagyok az ELTE-n.


----------



## Bálindgy (2011 Március 9)

Mi is neked,,,,


----------



## Rabyn (2011 Március 9)

Most csinálom a tízhetes tangyakomat.


----------



## Rabyn (2011 Március 9)

Jé ez lefelé frissít.


----------



## Rabyn (2011 Március 9)

Mármint az új bejegyzések lefelé mennek.


----------



## Bálindgy (2011 Március 9)

Még néhány.


----------



## mazsola59 (2011 Március 9)

Jelen!Köszi!!!


----------



## Rabyn (2011 Március 9)

Közben óratervet gyártok holnapra.


----------



## Rabyn (2011 Március 9)

Hogy fogok összeszedni még 11 hozzászólást?


----------



## Bálindgy (2011 Március 9)

Lassan szaporodik.


----------



## Rabyn (2011 Március 9)

Értelmetlenséget nem szeretek írni.


----------



## Rabyn (2011 Március 9)

10


----------



## Bálindgy (2011 Március 9)

Megy az gyorsan


----------



## Morey2 (2011 Március 9)

szerintem 10.


----------



## Rabyn (2011 Március 9)

Jah, most visszaszámolok


----------



## Rabyn (2011 Március 9)

8


----------



## Rabyn (2011 Március 9)

7


----------



## Bálindgy (2011 Március 9)

Akkor 17


----------



## Rabyn (2011 Március 9)

6


----------



## Bálindgy (2011 Március 9)

Na még


----------



## bzolkaa (2011 Március 9)

*hmm*

valamiért mégse megy


----------



## Bálindgy (2011 Március 9)

19


----------



## Rabyn (2011 Március 9)

5


----------



## Morey2 (2011 Március 9)

11?


----------



## epertejszinnel (2011 Március 9)

*alma*

Köszi!


----------



## Rabyn (2011 Március 9)

Mert el kell telnie 48 órának is.

4


----------



## Bálindgy (2011 Március 9)

Lassan itt az utolsó.........


----------



## Rabyn (2011 Március 9)

3


----------



## Bálindgy (2011 Március 9)

Na még egy ráadás


----------



## Rabyn (2011 Március 9)

2


----------



## Bálindgy (2011 Március 9)

Üdvözlet mindenkinek............


----------



## Rabyn (2011 Március 9)

1


----------



## Morey2 (2011 Március 9)

12


----------



## Morey2 (2011 Március 9)

13


----------



## Rabyn (2011 Március 9)

Tatataraamm!)


----------



## epertejszinnel (2011 Március 9)

:77:


----------



## Morey2 (2011 Március 9)

14


----------



## Morey2 (2011 Március 9)

15


----------



## Morey2 (2011 Március 9)

16


----------



## Morey2 (2011 Március 9)

17


----------



## epertejszinnel (2011 Március 9)

Köszönöm szépen, épp ilyen versikéket kerestem...


----------



## Rabyn (2011 Március 9)

No pápá, megyek vissza a holnap nyelvtan óra vázlatomhoz.


----------



## Morey2 (2011 Március 9)

18


----------



## epertejszinnel (2011 Március 9)

Nagyon szépek a minták, épp most tanulom én is a hímzés csínnyát-bínnyát!


----------



## Morey2 (2011 Március 9)

19


----------



## Morey2 (2011 Március 9)

20


----------



## Morey2 (2011 Március 9)

21 a biztonság kedvéért


----------



## Morey2 (2011 Március 9)

22 már csak úgy


----------



## epertejszinnel (2011 Március 9)

Ez jó!!!!


----------



## epertejszinnel (2011 Március 9)

Egyet értek!


----------



## Morey2 (2011 Március 9)

23 mert primszám


----------



## epertejszinnel (2011 Március 9)

Köszi, régóta kerestem, de sehol nem akadtam rá.


----------



## epertejszinnel (2011 Március 9)

itt vagyok!


----------



## epertejszinnel (2011 Március 9)

Még mindig...


----------



## epertejszinnel (2011 Március 9)

...


----------



## epertejszinnel (2011 Március 9)

már csak 10


----------



## epertejszinnel (2011 Március 9)

9


----------



## epertejszinnel (2011 Március 9)

8


----------



## epertejszinnel (2011 Március 9)

7


----------



## epertejszinnel (2011 Március 9)

6


----------



## epertejszinnel (2011 Március 9)

5


----------



## epertejszinnel (2011 Március 9)

4


----------



## epertejszinnel (2011 Március 9)

3


----------



## epertejszinnel (2011 Március 9)

2


----------



## epertejszinnel (2011 Március 9)

1


----------



## bogyimami51 (2011 Március 10)

Sziasztok!Üdvözlet Ceglédbercelről!


----------



## blianhun (2011 Március 10)

Üdv mindenkinek!


----------



## loxigabi (2011 Március 10)

I'm here .


----------



## loxigabi (2011 Március 10)

Kedves tőled!


----------



## aondil (2011 Március 10)

sziasztok


----------



## aondil (2011 Március 10)

4


----------



## aondil (2011 Március 10)

5


----------



## aondil (2011 Március 10)

6


----------



## aondil (2011 Március 10)

7


----------



## aondil (2011 Március 10)

8


----------



## aondil (2011 Március 10)

9


----------



## aondil (2011 Március 10)

10


----------



## aondil (2011 Március 10)

11


----------



## aondil (2011 Március 10)

12


----------



## aondil (2011 Március 10)

13


----------



## aondil (2011 Március 10)

14


----------



## aondil (2011 Március 10)

15


----------



## aondil (2011 Március 10)

16


----------



## aondil (2011 Március 10)

17


----------



## aondil (2011 Március 10)

18


----------



## aondil (2011 Március 10)

19


----------



## aondil (2011 Március 10)

20


----------



## kacor0406 (2011 Március 10)

érdekes ...!


----------



## kacor0406 (2011 Március 10)

tényleg hasonlit!


----------



## kacor0406 (2011 Március 10)

furcsa!


----------



## kleinerika (2011 Március 10)

nagyon tetszenek a rajzok.


----------



## kleinerika (2011 Március 10)

megfontolandó!


----------



## kleinerika (2011 Március 10)

szeretnék csatlakozni én is!


----------



## kleinerika (2011 Március 10)

így is lehet?


----------



## kleinerika (2011 Március 10)

sziasztok


----------



## kleinerika (2011 Március 10)

köszi az ötletet


----------



## kleinerika (2011 Március 10)

Ügyi volt aki kitalálta


----------



## kleinerika (2011 Március 10)

hi


----------



## kleinerika (2011 Március 10)

ez már a 9-ik


----------



## kleinerika (2011 Március 10)

10


----------



## kleinerika (2011 Március 10)

szép


----------



## kleinerika (2011 Március 10)

mára bizonyított!?


----------



## kleinerika (2011 Március 10)

ez a technika!


----------



## Csutkababa (2011 Március 10)

sziasztok


----------



## kleinerika (2011 Március 10)

vicces


----------



## kleinerika (2011 Március 10)

vagány a Mami


----------



## kleinerika (2011 Március 10)

volt fogyasztás úgy tünik.


----------



## kleinerika (2011 Március 10)

mi lesz ebből!?


----------



## kleinerika (2011 Március 10)

kicsi a bors de erős


----------



## kleinerika (2011 Március 10)

ez milyen állat!?


----------



## kleinerika (2011 Március 10)

Ő egy Valaki volt!!!


----------



## kleinerika (2011 Március 10)

köszi,köszi.köszi


----------



## piros55 (2011 Március 10)

*Sziasztok!*


----------



## blianhun (2011 Március 10)

Hello mindenki!


----------



## blianhun (2011 Március 10)

2


----------



## blianhun (2011 Március 10)

4


----------



## blianhun (2011 Március 10)

6, duplázóval megyek


----------



## blianhun (2011 Március 10)

8


----------



## blianhun (2011 Március 10)

10


----------



## agicska (2011 Március 10)

kisskisskisskisskisskisskisskisskisskiss


Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


----------



## Euthymia (2011 Március 10)

Halihó! Szép napot mindenkinek.


----------



## karaly (2011 Március 10)

Helló


----------



## karaly (2011 Március 10)

5


----------



## karaly (2011 Március 10)

Á


----------



## karaly (2011 Március 10)

H


----------



## karaly (2011 Március 10)

Hs


----------



## karaly (2011 Március 10)

Hh


----------



## karaly (2011 Március 10)

B


----------



## tomi_85 (2011 Március 10)

Sziasztok!


----------



## tomi_85 (2011 Március 10)

1


----------



## tomi_85 (2011 Március 10)

2


----------



## tomi_85 (2011 Március 10)

3


----------



## tomi_85 (2011 Március 10)

4


----------



## tomi_85 (2011 Március 10)

5


----------



## tomi_85 (2011 Március 10)

6


----------



## tomi_85 (2011 Március 10)

7


----------



## tomi_85 (2011 Március 10)

8


----------



## tomi_85 (2011 Március 10)

9


----------



## tomi_85 (2011 Március 10)

10


----------



## tomi_85 (2011 Március 10)

11


----------



## tomi_85 (2011 Március 10)

12


----------



## tomi_85 (2011 Március 10)

13


----------



## tomi_85 (2011 Március 10)

14


----------



## tomi_85 (2011 Március 10)

15


----------



## tomi_85 (2011 Március 10)

16


----------



## tomi_85 (2011 Március 10)

17


----------



## tomi_85 (2011 Március 10)

18


----------



## tomi_85 (2011 Március 10)

19


----------



## tomi_85 (2011 Március 10)

20


----------



## Dimi (2011 Március 10)

Abigel573 írta:


> Kreáltam egy mindegy mit ír be szóláncot a kezdőknek... azt se használják...
> Talán túl egyszerű.


Pofonegyszerű


----------



## Dimi (2011 Március 10)

dimi írta:


> pofonegyszerű


1


----------



## Dimi (2011 Március 10)

dimi írta:


> 1


2


----------



## Dimi (2011 Március 10)

dimi írta:


> 2


3


----------



## Dimi (2011 Március 10)

dimi írta:


> 3


4


----------



## Dimi (2011 Március 10)

dimi írta:


> 4


5


----------



## Dimi (2011 Március 10)

dimi írta:


> 5


6


----------



## Dimi (2011 Március 10)

dimi írta:


> 6


7


----------



## Dimi (2011 Március 10)

dimi írta:


> 7


8


----------



## Dimi (2011 Március 10)

dimi írta:


> 8


9


----------



## Dimi (2011 Március 10)

dimi írta:


> 9


10


----------



## Dimi (2011 Március 10)

dimi írta:


> 10


11


----------



## Dimi (2011 Március 10)

dimi írta:


> 11


12


----------



## Dimi (2011 Március 10)

dimi írta:


> 12


13


----------



## Dimi (2011 Március 10)

dimi írta:


> 13


14


----------



## Dimi (2011 Március 10)

dimi írta:


> 14


15


----------



## Dimi (2011 Március 10)

dimi írta:


> 15


16


----------



## Dimi (2011 Március 10)

dimi írta:


> 16


17


----------



## Dimi (2011 Március 10)

dimi írta:


> 17


18


----------



## Dimi (2011 Március 10)

dimi írta:


> 18


19


----------



## Dimi (2011 Március 10)

1


----------



## Dimi (2011 Március 10)

2


----------



## Sati1984 (2011 Március 10)

Gyorsan összeszedek


----------



## Sati1984 (2011 Március 10)

20 hozzászólást


----------



## Sati1984 (2011 Március 10)

és megyek letölteni


----------



## Sati1984 (2011 Március 10)

ebből a topicból: http://canadahun.com/forum/showthread.php?t=16049


----------



## Sati1984 (2011 Március 10)

könyveket.


----------



## Sati1984 (2011 Március 10)

Már csak 15!


----------



## Sati1984 (2011 Március 10)

És mire kimondtam


----------



## Sati1984 (2011 Március 10)

addigra már csak tizenné... áh


----------



## Sati1984 (2011 Március 10)

már csak 12!


----------



## Sati1984 (2011 Március 10)

11, úgyis 2011 van.


----------



## zsoli35 (2011 Március 10)

1


----------



## zsoli35 (2011 Március 10)

2


----------



## zsoli35 (2011 Március 10)

3


----------



## zsoli35 (2011 Március 10)

4


----------



## zsoli35 (2011 Március 10)

5


----------



## Sati1984 (2011 Március 10)

12, de 2012-ben vége a világnak, úgyhogy


----------



## Sati1984 (2011 Március 10)

lehet, hogy nem tudom feltenni a következő posztot


----------



## zsoli35 (2011 Március 10)

6


----------



## Sati1984 (2011 Március 10)

de fel tudtam, úgyhogy... már csak 8


----------



## zsoli35 (2011 Március 10)

7


----------



## Sati1984 (2011 Március 10)

7


----------



## Sati1984 (2011 Március 10)

6


----------



## Sati1984 (2011 Március 10)

5


----------



## zsoli35 (2011 Március 10)

8


----------



## Sati1984 (2011 Március 10)

4


----------



## zsoli35 (2011 Március 10)

9


----------



## Sati1984 (2011 Március 10)

3


----------



## zsoli35 (2011 Március 10)

10


----------



## Sati1984 (2011 Március 10)

2


----------



## Sati1984 (2011 Március 10)

1


----------



## zsoli35 (2011 Március 10)

ez11


----------



## Sati1984 (2011 Március 10)

Ésmegvanahúsz


----------



## zsoli35 (2011 Március 10)

12


----------



## zsoli35 (2011 Március 10)

13


----------



## zsoli35 (2011 Március 10)

58558


----------



## zsoli35 (2011 Március 10)

63737


----------



## zsoli35 (2011 Március 10)

2525


----------



## zsoli35 (2011 Március 10)

17


----------



## zsoli35 (2011 Március 10)

18


----------



## zsoli35 (2011 Március 10)

458


----------



## zsoli35 (2011 Március 10)

a20


----------



## meset (2011 Március 10)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg



Köszönöm a lehetőséget


----------



## meset (2011 Március 10)

Melitta írta:


> 1, jelen



Én is jelen


----------



## meset (2011 Március 10)

durcy írta:


> Nagyon segitö kész vagy de ilyen egy jó moderator.kiss



Bizony-bizony


----------



## meset (2011 Március 10)

zsoli35 írta:


> a20



21


----------



## Jultsika (2011 Március 10)

Sziasztok!
Először is köszönöm a lehetőséget


----------



## meset (2011 Március 10)

zsoli35 írta:


> 458


----------



## vfdóri (2011 Március 10)

Köszönöm.


----------



## meset (2011 Március 10)

Jultsika írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Először is köszönöm a lehetőséget



Én is köszönöm


----------



## Jultsika (2011 Március 10)

Remélem tudok majd én is hasznos dolgokat megosztani


----------



## vfdóri (2011 Március 10)

Köszönöm a segítséget.


----------



## vfdóri (2011 Március 10)

Sziasztok, tetszik ez az oldal.
Köszönöm.


----------



## vfdóri (2011 Március 10)

Én is köszönöm.


----------



## meset (2011 Március 10)

zsoli35 írta:


> a20



:d


----------



## vfdóri (2011 Március 10)

8?


----------



## meset (2011 Március 10)

vfdóri írta:


> Sziasztok, tetszik ez az oldal.
> Köszönöm.



Nagyon szuper az oldal


----------



## Jultsika (2011 Március 10)

Még 17 hozzászólás kell.


----------



## vfdóri (2011 Március 10)

jól halad.


----------



## meset (2011 Március 10)

Jultsika írta:


> Remélem tudok majd én is hasznos dolgokat megosztani



Remélem én is, mert itt általában megtalálom amit keresek


----------



## vfdóri (2011 Március 10)

sziasztok


----------



## vfdóri (2011 Március 10)

8


----------



## meset (2011 Március 10)

Haladgatok már én is


----------



## vfdóri (2011 Március 10)

jók vagyunk...


----------



## meset (2011 Március 10)

11


----------



## vfdóri (2011 Március 10)

de még 2 napot várni kell...


----------



## vfdóri (2011 Március 10)

10


----------



## meset (2011 Március 10)

bizony bizony, szépen haladunk


----------



## vfdóri (2011 Március 10)

11


----------



## vfdóri (2011 Március 10)

12


----------



## vfdóri (2011 Március 10)

13


----------



## meset (2011 Március 10)

én már nagyon régen regisztráltam, de eddig elkerülte a figyelmemet ez a szuper lehetőség...


----------



## meset (2011 Március 10)

vfdóri írta:


> de még 2 napot várni kell...



Én már nagyon régen regisztráltam, de eddig elkerülte a figyelmemet ez a lehetőség...


----------



## meset (2011 Március 10)

15


----------



## vfdóri (2011 Március 10)

nagyon klassz dolgokat lehet itt találni...


----------



## meset (2011 Március 10)

16


----------



## vfdóri (2011 Március 10)

15


----------



## meset (2011 Március 10)

17


----------



## meset (2011 Március 10)

lassan a finisben


----------



## vfdóri (2011 Március 10)

igen


----------



## meset (2011 Március 10)

19


----------



## meset (2011 Március 10)

És remélem mindent jól csináltam


----------



## vfdóri (2011 Március 10)

hajrá


----------



## vfdóri (2011 Március 10)

18


----------



## vfdóri (2011 Március 10)

mindjárt megvan...


----------



## vfdóri (2011 Március 10)

asszem kész...


----------



## meset (2011 Március 10)

hmm még mindig nem tudok letölteni...


----------



## meset (2011 Március 10)

vfdóri írta:


> asszem kész...



Próbálkozom még, hátha a 20 pl. 22...


----------



## blianhun (2011 Március 10)

A holnapi viszontlátásra.


----------



## meset (2011 Március 10)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg



Annyi jó, dolgot találtam itt  de még mindig nem tudok letölteni.... Pedig már elvileg stimmelnek a paraméterek...


----------



## Helena54 (2011 Március 10)

Szép napot...!


----------



## WinterFairy (2011 Március 10)

Zala


----------



## WinterFairy (2011 Március 10)

Veszprém


----------



## WinterFairy (2011 Március 10)

Vas


----------



## nyuszó75 (2011 Március 10)

Sziasztok4


----------



## WinterFairy (2011 Március 10)

Tolna


----------



## nyuszó75 (2011 Március 10)

Bács-kiskun !


----------



## WinterFairy (2011 Március 10)

Szabolcs-Szatmár-Bereg


----------



## nyuszó75 (2011 Március 10)

Örülök,hogy itt lehetek!


----------



## WinterFairy (2011 Március 10)

Somogy


----------



## WinterFairy (2011 Március 10)

Pest


----------



## nyuszó75 (2011 Március 10)

Sok jó dolgot találtam itt,de még nem nézhetem meg!!!


----------



## WinterFairy (2011 Március 10)

Nógrád


----------



## nyuszó75 (2011 Március 10)

Nektek sikerül?


----------



## WinterFairy (2011 Március 10)

Komárom-Esztergom


----------



## nyuszó75 (2011 Március 10)

Alig várom,hogy meglegyen a 20 hsz.!


----------



## WinterFairy (2011 Március 10)

Jász-Nagykun-Szolnok


----------



## WinterFairy (2011 Március 10)

Heves


----------



## nyuszó75 (2011 Március 10)

Óvodával kapcsolatos dolgok érdekelnének.


----------



## WinterFairy (2011 Március 10)

Hajdú-Bihar


----------



## WinterFairy (2011 Március 10)

Győr-Moson-Sopron


----------



## nyuszó75 (2011 Március 10)

Évzáró műsor,anyák napi műsor.


----------



## WinterFairy (2011 Március 10)

Fejér


----------



## nyuszó75 (2011 Március 10)

Bízok benne,hogy sikerül a regisztrációm!


----------



## WinterFairy (2011 Március 10)

Csongrád


----------



## WinterFairy (2011 Március 10)

Borsod-Abaúj-Zemplén


----------



## WinterFairy (2011 Március 10)

Békés


----------



## WinterFairy (2011 Március 10)

Baranya


----------



## nyuszó75 (2011 Március 10)

valószínűleg most elköszönök.További szép napot.


----------



## WinterFairy (2011 Március 10)

Bács-Kiskun


----------



## WinterFairy (2011 Március 10)

20


----------



## nyuszó75 (2011 Március 10)

Van aki próbált már megnézni például egy óvodás évzáró műsort itt?


----------



## xXxAnyccaxXx (2011 Március 10)

lalalalaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## nyuszó75 (2011 Március 10)

honnan írsz?


----------



## WinterFairy (2011 Március 10)

nem tudok letölteni


----------



## xXxAnyccaxXx (2011 Március 10)

hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## xXxAnyccaxXx (2011 Március 10)

sziasztokkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
(L)♥♥♥


----------



## xXxAnyccaxXx (2011 Március 10)

♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥


----------



## xXxAnyccaxXx (2011 Március 10)

♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥


----------



## xXxAnyccaxXx (2011 Március 10)




----------



## nyuszó75 (2011 Március 10)

Bárcsak meglenne a 20 hsz-om.


----------



## xXxAnyccaxXx (2011 Március 10)

♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥
bárcsak


----------



## nyuszó75 (2011 Március 10)

meg van a 48 órád?


----------



## xXxAnyccaxXx (2011 Március 10)

♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥
pusziiii mindenkinek


----------



## xXxAnyccaxXx (2011 Március 10)

♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥hát nincs
de az se gáz
neked?


----------



## nyuszó75 (2011 Március 10)

Kíváncsi leszek holnap!


----------



## nyuszó75 (2011 Március 10)

További szép napot!sziasztok


----------



## xXxAnyccaxXx (2011 Március 10)

sajna úgysincs az amit keresek de azért 1-2 dolgot le kéne szednem:s
CSAK PONT AZ NINCS ami kéne


----------



## xXxAnyccaxXx (2011 Március 10)

hello♥


----------



## xXxAnyccaxXx (2011 Március 10)

kiss


----------



## xXxAnyccaxXx (2011 Március 10)




----------



## xXxAnyccaxXx (2011 Március 10)

♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥


----------



## xXxAnyccaxXx (2011 Március 10)




----------



## xXxAnyccaxXx (2011 Március 10)

pusssz


----------



## xXxAnyccaxXx (2011 Március 10)

wpapapp


----------



## xXxAnyccaxXx (2011 Március 10)

huhuuuu


----------



## xXxAnyccaxXx (2011 Március 10)

yeeeeeeeh


----------



## xXxAnyccaxXx (2011 Március 10)

jipppp-juppp


----------



## ffagyi133 (2011 Március 10)

ide is írok de ez már azthiszem a 25


----------



## djcsabee0903 (2011 Március 10)

jelen


----------



## csillavagyok (2011 Március 10)

Üdvözlet Miskolcról!! Csilla


----------



## Bakosné Réka (2011 Március 10)

Még mindig nincs 20.


----------



## Bakosné Réka (2011 Március 10)

Remélem, már elég. Szeretnék végre én is nézelődni.


----------



## Slees (2011 Március 10)

visszaszámlálás 20


----------



## galldavid (2011 Március 10)

Üdvözlet Székesfehérvárról!


----------



## galldavid (2011 Március 10)

Jó e-book fájlok vannak az oldalon


----------



## galldavid (2011 Március 10)

:d:d


----------



## galldavid (2011 Március 10)

Üdvözlet fehérvárról


----------



## galldavid (2011 Március 10)

visszaszámlálás!


----------



## agni (2011 Március 10)

sziasztok


----------



## galldavid (2011 Március 10)

de kár hogy nemtudok letölteni


----------



## galldavid (2011 Március 10)

kellene könyv!


----------



## emma1975 (2011 Március 10)

*Reported Blog Entry by emma1975*

emma1975 has reported a blog entry.

Reason:


> Úgy tapasztaltam, hogy ahol nincs hozzászóló ott én sem tudok üzenetet küldeni. Már a sokadikhoz szeretnék hozzászólni. Mit tegyek?


Entry: Lelkes Miklós: Mit jelent az a szó, hogy "haza"?
Blog: lelkes.miklos
Assigned Moderators: Katalin/Anyoka

Posted by: lelkes.miklos
Original Content:


> A bölcselő, barátjával, egy királyságon utazott keresztül. Itt is, ott is felhangzott a szó: HAZA.<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>
> <o></o>
> A gondolatok tudósa magához intett egy bőinges, nagyokat kurjongató atyafit, és megkérdezte:<o></o>
> - Ön szerint mit jelent az a szó, hogy "haza"?<o></o>
> ...


----------



## angela64 (2011 Március 10)

Szeretném meg köszöni nagyon sokat segített amit le írtál az állandó tagsághoz jutáshoz KÖSZÖNÖM angéla64


----------



## brumimacko (2011 Március 10)

Hello!


----------



## Bert42 (2011 Március 10)

Üdvözlet Bács-Kiskun megyéből!


----------



## Bert42 (2011 Március 10)

Na, még1 üdvözlet


----------



## mazsola59 (2011 Március 10)

Szeretném már látni a képeket.


----------



## Bert42 (2011 Március 10)

Ez már a 3.


----------



## Zöldbabfőzelék (2011 Március 10)

csoccsesz


----------



## Zöldbabfőzelék (2011 Március 10)

haha, előtted járok 1-gyel


----------



## Bert42 (2011 Március 10)

Megyez, megyez...


----------



## Bert42 (2011 Március 10)

De hamar behozlak!


----------



## Bert42 (2011 Március 10)

És megeszlek ebédre


----------



## galldavid (2011 Március 10)

igen


----------



## galldavid (2011 Március 10)

okéoké


----------



## Bert42 (2011 Március 10)

Hihihihihi


----------



## galldavid (2011 Március 10)

haha éljen


----------



## galldavid (2011 Március 10)

Dejóóó kéne már a 20


----------



## Bert42 (2011 Március 10)

Jó, ez a téma tényleg csak erre van használva?


----------



## galldavid (2011 Március 10)

még 9


----------



## Bert42 (2011 Március 10)

Nekem már csak 5 kell, bibi!


----------



## galldavid (2011 Március 10)

hihihi


----------



## galldavid (2011 Március 10)

még 7


----------



## galldavid (2011 Március 10)

háháá


----------



## Bert42 (2011 Március 10)

Már csak 2, lassan kilövés lesz


----------



## galldavid (2011 Március 10)

még 5


----------



## galldavid (2011 Március 10)

még4


----------



## Bert42 (2011 Március 10)

És uccsó előtti


----------



## galldavid (2011 Március 10)

még 3


----------



## galldavid (2011 Március 10)

még2


----------



## galldavid (2011 Március 10)

még 1


----------



## Bert42 (2011 Március 10)

És yesssssss....


----------



## galldavid (2011 Március 10)

ohjeee


----------



## emma1975 (2011 Március 10)

Egyéb tüneteid is vannak... kívánod a sajtot, zsírosat és a bort? Súlyfölösleg mellett gyengébb immunrendszer esetleg krónikus betegséged van? Székrekedés, bőr alatti foltok, kiütések? A családban van kisgyermek, állatok vagy pajzsmirigy problémás?


----------



## emma1975 (2011 Március 10)

[FONT=&quot]Az önbizalomhiány nekem egyet jelent a gyermekkori szeretetlenséggel.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Minden szülő őszintén szereti gyermekét, de ha ezt nem sikerül éreztetni vele a gyermek nem tapasztalja meg szeretetünket.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Gary Chapman szerint öt szeretetnyelv van. [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Szerinte, a szeretetedet ki lehet fejezni elismerő szavakkal. A gyerekek nagyon szeretik hallani, ha a szülők azt mondják feltétel nélkül „szeretlek”. A szavaknak hatalma van. A gyengéd, dicsérő, bátorító, és útmutatást adó szavak mind azt fejezik ki: „Fontos vagy számomra”.[/FONT][FONT=&quot] A gyermek biztonságérzetét, önértékelését táplálják. [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Egy másik lehetséges megnyilvánulása a szeretetnek, ha gyermekeddel minőségi időt töltesz együtt. Erre az időre minden teendő fel van függesztve (TV, rádió, számítógép kikapcsolva). Manapság sok szó esik az időről, különösen azért mert egyre több az olyan család, ahol mindkét szülő dolgozik. De miközben minduntalan emlegetjük a gyermekek csak sóvárognak utána. A minőségi idő azt jelenti hogy osztatlan figyelmet szentelünk valakinek. Ahogy a gyermek cseperedik egyre nehezebb elegendő időt szánni rá, mert a testi érintéstől és a szóbeli megerősítéstől eltérően a minőségi idő valódi áldozatot igényel a szülő részéről. Amikor a szülő minőségi időt tölt gyermekével jelenlétével ajándékozza meg. Gesztusa ezt fejezi ki: „Egyedülállóan fontos vagy számomra. Szívesen vagyok veled” A gyermek úgy érzi ő a legfontosabb anyja, apja számára, aki igazán szereti, hiszen kitünteti kizárólagos figyelmével.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]A harmadik szeretetnyelv az ajándék. Az ajándék a szeretet kézzelfogható kifejezése nemcsak abban a pillanatban, hanem évekkel később is.[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]A negyedik szeretetnyelv a gondoskodás vagy szívesség. A szülő szolgálatkészsége mintaértékű a gyermek számára és megtanítja a felelősségvállalásra. Fel kell ismernünk gyermekünk azon kéréseit, amelyek mögött szeretetvágy áll. Az igazi szolgálatban az vezérel, hogy mi válik a gyermek javára. [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Az ötödik szeretetnelv a testi érintés. Nagyon kevesen ismerik fel a gyermek égető szükségét a fizikai kontaktusra, pedig ez az egyik legegyszerűbb módja a szeretet kinyilvánításának. Az ölelések, simogatás, ölbeli játék és a puszik a legáltalánosabb kifejezései.[/FONT]


----------



## emma1975 (2011 Március 10)

Üdvözlet Szatmárnémetiből!


----------



## emma1975 (2011 Március 10)

Érdekelne mi volt az alapgondolat, mire való a 20 üzenet?


----------



## _Lalee_ (2011 Március 10)

*Hello*

Helló!


----------



## mazsola59 (2011 Március 10)

Az én kutyámat is Lédynek hívták,sajnos nagyon öreg volt és 2 éve már nincs velünk.


----------



## emma1975 (2011 Március 10)

egy megérett a meggy


----------



## emma1975 (2011 Március 10)

kettő csipkebokor vessző


----------



## emma1975 (2011 Március 10)

három Te leszel a párom


----------



## emma1975 (2011 Március 10)

négy nehogy szégyenlős légy


----------



## Haboscsoki (2011 Március 10)

Hogy tudok új üzenetet írni???


----------



## emma1975 (2011 Március 10)

öt megérett a tök


----------



## Haboscsoki (2011 Március 10)

Na végre, megvan!


----------



## emma1975 (2011 Március 10)

hat hasad a pad


----------



## Haboscsoki (2011 Március 10)

Eddig kerestem, hogyan tudok üzenetet írni


----------



## emma1975 (2011 Március 10)

hét zsemlét süt a pék


----------



## emma1975 (2011 Március 10)

nyolc üres a polc


----------



## Haboscsoki (2011 Március 10)

Most végre megvan, erre mehetek aludni


----------



## emma1975 (2011 Március 10)

kilenc kis Ferenc


----------



## emma1975 (2011 Március 10)

tíz tiszta víz


----------



## emma1975 (2011 Március 10)

ha nem tiszta vidd vissza


----------



## emma1975 (2011 Március 10)

majd a cica megissza


----------



## emma1975 (2011 Március 10)

két órámba tellett de megvan...


----------



## mazsola59 (2011 Március 10)

valent!Egyetértek veled.A lakóhelyem környékén most van fakitermelés,nem magyar hanem külfödi vásárolta,vágja.Kérdés,hogy ki ültett helyete?


----------



## mazsola59 (2011 Március 10)

Környezetvédelem?Az állattartási szabályzat *nem* betartásával kapcsolatban jeleztünk a környezetvédőknek mire ők a tulajdonost 2 hétel előbb kiértesíteték mikor lesz helyszíni szemle.(persze volt nagytakarítás)
De pl. utcánkban már 1 hónapja az út szélén van 1 teherautó állati ürülék.Önkormányzatnak jeleztük de semmi intézkedés.


----------



## gzsoltx (2011 Március 10)

szép yó st-t


----------



## gzsoltx (2011 Március 10)

én sem értem mi értelme a 20 blablabla üzinek


----------



## gzsoltx (2011 Március 10)

akkor legyen 3 a magyar igazság


----------



## gzsoltx (2011 Március 10)

2 nap alatt azért csak összejön a 20 "komoly" üzenet


----------



## gzsoltx (2011 Március 10)

5


----------



## gzsoltx (2011 Március 10)

sőt 6


----------



## gzsoltx (2011 Március 10)

vagy 7


----------



## gzsoltx (2011 Március 10)

már 8


----------



## Crystalheart (2011 Március 10)

1


----------



## Crystalheart (2011 Március 10)

2


----------



## Crystalheart (2011 Március 10)

3


----------



## Crystalheart (2011 Március 10)

4


----------



## Crystalheart (2011 Március 10)

5


----------



## Crystalheart (2011 Március 10)

6


----------



## Crystalheart (2011 Március 10)

7


----------



## Crystalheart (2011 Március 10)

8


----------



## Mártás1999 (2011 Március 10)

Ez tényleg így megy??? 1


----------



## Crystalheart (2011 Március 10)

9


----------



## Crystalheart (2011 Március 10)

10


----------



## Crystalheart (2011 Március 10)

11


----------



## Mártás1999 (2011 Március 10)

Rmélem megéri!! 2


----------



## Crystalheart (2011 Március 10)

12


----------



## Mártás1999 (2011 Március 10)

Így is lehet? 3


----------



## Mártás1999 (2011 Március 10)

Már csak számokat fogok írni. 4


----------



## Mártás1999 (2011 Március 10)

5


----------



## Mártás1999 (2011 Március 10)

ÁÁÁÁ!!


----------



## Crystalheart (2011 Március 10)

13


----------



## Mártás1999 (2011 Március 10)

Sikítok 7


----------



## Crystalheart (2011 Március 10)

14


----------



## Crystalheart (2011 Március 10)

15


----------



## Mártás1999 (2011 Március 10)

Semmi útmutató


----------



## Crystalheart (2011 Március 10)

16


----------



## Mártás1999 (2011 Március 10)

9


----------



## Crystalheart (2011 Március 10)

17


----------



## Mártás1999 (2011 Március 10)

10


----------



## Crystalheart (2011 Március 10)

18


----------



## Mártás1999 (2011 Március 10)

Bárcsak........!!


----------



## Crystalheart (2011 Március 10)

19


----------



## Mártás1999 (2011 Március 10)

12


----------



## Crystalheart (2011 Március 10)

20


----------



## Mártás1999 (2011 Március 10)

Soká lesz még vége??


----------



## Mártás1999 (2011 Március 10)

14


----------



## Mártás1999 (2011 Március 10)

Mindjárt.............


----------



## Crystalheart (2011 Március 10)

21


----------



## Mártás1999 (2011 Március 10)

16


----------



## Mártás1999 (2011 Március 10)

Kezdődik a visszaszámlálás!!!


----------



## Mártás1999 (2011 Március 10)

18


----------



## Mártás1999 (2011 Március 10)

19


----------



## Mártás1999 (2011 Március 10)

Köszönöm, ennyi!!!


----------



## Mártás1999 (2011 Március 10)

21


----------



## zeusss28 (2011 Március 10)

Sziasztok zenészek és rajongok...


----------



## zeusss28 (2011 Március 10)

Hi


----------



## zeusss28 (2011 Március 10)

1


----------



## zeusss28 (2011 Március 10)

Én is!


----------



## zeusss28 (2011 Március 10)

Haliho!


----------



## zeusss28 (2011 Március 10)

üdv. neked is


----------



## zeusss28 (2011 Március 10)

5


----------



## zeusss28 (2011 Március 10)

6


----------



## zeusss28 (2011 Március 10)

7


----------



## zeusss28 (2011 Március 10)

8


----------



## zeusss28 (2011 Március 10)

9


----------



## zeusss28 (2011 Március 10)

10


----------



## zeusss28 (2011 Március 10)

11


----------



## zeusss28 (2011 Március 10)

12


----------



## zeusss28 (2011 Március 10)

13


----------



## zeusss28 (2011 Március 10)

14


----------



## bogyimami51 (2011 Március 10)

Sziasztok!Igyekszem, az újszülötteknek minden vicc új,na most én is így vagyok,pedig de régen voltam már újszülött, de majd csak bele jövök, mint kiskutya az ugatásba.


----------



## zeusss28 (2011 Március 10)

15


----------



## bogyimami51 (2011 Március 10)

Felétek mi újság, nálunk még csak most prógálkozik a tavasz, ha a tél hagyná!


----------



## rindang (2011 Március 10)

köszönöm a lehetőséget!


----------



## rindang (2011 Március 10)

Akkor elkezdem én is.


----------



## bogyimami51 (2011 Március 10)

Éljen minden bájos szép nő, ez volt férjem nőnapi üzenete, családunk lány tagjaihoz!


----------



## bogyimami51 (2011 Március 10)

Kedvenc hobby?!


----------



## bogyimami51 (2011 Március 10)

Holnap nálunk XIII. Borverseny, megyünk kóstolni, szavazunk a közönség díjra. De szerintem az a nyertes, amelyik nekem ízlik!


----------



## rindang (2011 Március 10)

- Apu, veszel nekem egy hightech, 3G-s, usb-s, bluetooth-os, 12 megás hard disc-kel és integrált fotókamerával felszerelt mobiltelefont, amivel mp3-at, pdf-et és java utilities-t lehet letölteni?
- Édes fiam, nem tudnál te is csak drogozni, mint mindenki más?


----------



## zeusss28 (2011 Március 10)

Király ez a forum


----------



## bogyimami51 (2011 Március 10)

egy megérett a meggy


----------



## bogyimami51 (2011 Március 10)

Kettő csipkebokor vessző


----------



## bogyimami51 (2011 Március 10)

három majd haza várom


----------



## bogyimami51 (2011 Március 10)

négy bízz oda nem mén


----------



## zeusss28 (2011 Március 10)

Szép napot nektek is kiss


----------



## bogyimami51 (2011 Március 10)

öt leesett a köd


----------



## bogyimami51 (2011 Március 10)

hat, hasad a pad


----------



## bogyimami51 (2011 Március 10)

hét dörög az ég


----------



## bogyimami51 (2011 Március 10)

nyolc, üres a polc


----------



## bogyimami51 (2011 Március 10)

kilenc kis Ferenc


----------



## bogyimami51 (2011 Március 10)

tíz, tiszta víz, ha nem tiszta vidd vissza,ott a cica megissza!


----------



## bogyimami51 (2011 Március 10)

16 kedves szám,lányom születési napja


----------



## bogyimami51 (2011 Március 10)

17 férjem kabalaszáma


----------



## bogyimami51 (2011 Március 10)

18,szintén születési dátum


----------



## bogyimami51 (2011 Március 10)

19 semmi érdekes


----------



## zeusss28 (2011 Március 10)

Sziasztok!


----------



## bogyimami51 (2011 Március 10)

20, ha igaz meg van, akkor most már böngészhetek?!


----------



## zeusss28 (2011 Március 10)

Nincs mit....


----------



## Thiband (2011 Március 11)

Sziasztok! A japán szóról idetévedtem  pont egy kanadai oldalra. Úgy látom, hogy igen aktív fórum, ennek örülök, könnyű lesz 20 hszt összeszedni


----------



## BlackRose92 (2011 Március 11)

sziasztok


----------



## dnsd (2011 Március 11)

Petikecske írta:


> Pedig egy osztálytársam szerint mindenhol ott vagyunk.


Nem azok a lengyelek.


----------



## dnsd (2011 Március 11)

Egyebirant,szasztok


----------



## Makadi (2011 Március 11)

*Üdvözlet*

Ma regisztráltam és szeretnék mindenkit üdvözölni!:55:


----------



## Makadi (2011 Március 11)

Nagyon tetszik a fórum!


----------



## Makadi (2011 Március 11)

A szülinaposoknak Boldog szülinapot!!!!!!!!kiss


----------



## Makadi (2011 Március 11)

A gyerekemnek keresek könyvet,megvásárolni nem lehet,de itt megvan!Hurrrrrrrááá!!!!:88:


----------



## Makadi (2011 Március 11)

Ezenkívül itt van még a textil kreatívságok!!!Megint Hurrrrááá!!!!


----------



## HansSolo (2011 Március 11)




----------



## HansSolo (2011 Március 11)

Amugy az oldalnak mennyi köze van a kanadaiakhoz?


----------



## HansSolo (2011 Március 11)

télleg érdekel, canadai magyarok alapitottak?


----------



## HansSolo (2011 Március 11)

megtalaltam a legkiralyabb könyvet


----------



## HansSolo (2011 Március 11)

mar hetek óta keresem


----------



## HansSolo (2011 Március 11)

vagy 2x letöltöttem angolul


----------



## HansSolo (2011 Március 11)

de az ugy megsem az igazi...


----------



## zsuzsa1975 (2011 Március 11)

Sziasztok.
Tavaszodik


----------



## HansSolo (2011 Március 11)

Na mind1, egyebkent a neve: scar tissue


----------



## HansSolo (2011 Március 11)

azt mondjak eleg jo konyv


----------



## HansSolo (2011 Március 11)

hat majd meglatjuk


----------



## HansSolo (2011 Március 11)

igazabol kiraly az oldal


----------



## HansSolo (2011 Március 11)

ritka sokmindent megtalalok rajta


----------



## HansSolo (2011 Március 11)

élöben is kene egy canadai magyarok közösseg


----------



## HansSolo (2011 Március 11)




----------



## HansSolo (2011 Március 11)

esmeg 5


----------



## HansSolo (2011 Március 11)

4


----------



## HansSolo (2011 Március 11)

3


----------



## HansSolo (2011 Március 11)

2


----------



## HansSolo (2011 Március 11)

1


----------



## HansSolo (2011 Március 11)

es köszi mindenkinek


----------



## Makadi (2011 Március 11)

Tudom,hogy nem szép dolog,de muszáj még ma megnéznem a fórumot!
Ugye nem baj ha így gyűjtögetem a hozzászólásokat!:-?


----------



## Makadi (2011 Március 11)

3 lány anyukája vagyok!


----------



## Makadi (2011 Március 11)

A nagy 19 éves.


----------



## Makadi (2011 Március 11)

A középső 9.Neki kell a Tündér Lala.


----------



## Makadi (2011 Március 11)

A kicsi 5 éves.


----------



## Makadi (2011 Március 11)

Mind hárman ma ünneplik a március 15-ét.


----------



## Makadi (2011 Március 11)

Nem is olyan egyszerű így írogatni.


----------



## Makadi (2011 Március 11)

Én textiljátékokat és ajándéktárgyakat készítek.


----------



## Makadi (2011 Március 11)

Nyáron vizsgázok a Népi mesterségek szakközépiskolájában.


----------



## Makadi (2011 Március 11)

Ezenkívül van egy hímzőgépem is és azzal is csinálgatok szép dolgokat.


----------



## Makadi (2011 Március 11)

Végzettsége szerint aneszteziológus szakasszisztens vagyok.


----------



## Makadi (2011 Március 11)

Sajnos a gyerekek miatt nem tudok a szakmában dolgozni,így itthon csinálom a kézimunkákat.


----------



## Makadi (2011 Március 11)

Szerencsémre azt csinálom amit nagyon szeretek.Alkotni jó!


----------



## Makadi (2011 Március 11)

Most a húsvétra készülök.Gyártom a tojásokat,nyuszikat,csibéket!


----------



## Makadi (2011 Március 11)

És a babákat.Lányaim nagy örömére!


----------



## elcapitan (2011 Március 11)

Első hozzászólásom.


----------



## elcapitan (2011 Március 11)

Ma földrengés volt Japánban.


----------



## elcapitan (2011 Március 11)

8.8-as, azt hiszem.


----------



## elcapitan (2011 Március 11)

Cunami is volt.


----------



## elcapitan (2011 Március 11)

Meg szökőárriadó is volt.


----------



## elcapitan (2011 Március 11)

Tavaly Chilében is volt hasonló.


----------



## elcapitan (2011 Március 11)

Az epicentrum a tengerben volt.


----------



## elcapitan (2011 Március 11)

A partoktól 150 km-re.


----------



## elcapitan (2011 Március 11)

A tőzsde is esni kezdett a hir hallatán.


----------



## elcapitan (2011 Március 11)

Menekülnek a befektetők.


----------



## elcapitan (2011 Március 11)

A yen is leértékelődött.


----------



## elcapitan (2011 Március 11)

Vajon a forintot is fogja érinteni a dolog?


----------



## elcapitan (2011 Március 11)

Sokan áram nélkül maradtak.


----------



## elcapitan (2011 Március 11)

Az atomreaktorokat leállitották.


----------



## elcapitan (2011 Március 11)

Nincs radioaktiv szivárgás.


----------



## elcapitan (2011 Március 11)

Több helyen összedőlt az autópálya északon.


----------



## elcapitan (2011 Március 11)

Lezárták a repteret.


----------



## elcapitan (2011 Március 11)

Az utasokat kimentették.


----------



## elcapitan (2011 Március 11)

Na még egy kell és megvagyok.


----------



## elcapitan (2011 Március 11)

És meg is van a 20.


----------



## elcapitan (2011 Március 11)

20 másodpercnek kell eltelnie 2 üzenet küldése között.


----------



## Krain (2011 Március 11)

1


----------



## Krain (2011 Március 11)

2


----------



## Krain (2011 Március 11)

3


----------



## Krain (2011 Március 11)

4ehehe


----------



## Krain (2011 Március 11)

:ffffff


----------



## Krain (2011 Március 11)

>.<


----------



## Krain (2011 Március 11)

Ffuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## Krain (2011 Március 11)

basszus ez annyira értelmetlen -.-'


----------



## Krain (2011 Március 11)

mindjárt 10 óra


----------



## Krain (2011 Március 11)

te tettetted hogy a tettet te tetetted vele?


----------



## Krain (2011 Március 11)

This is pururttyaaaaaaaaaa!


----------



## Krain (2011 Március 11)

puruttyák és puruttyínák


----------



## Krain (2011 Március 11)




----------



## Krain (2011 Március 11)




----------



## Krain (2011 Március 11)

Remélem fent van a fórumon IKE is a south parkból..


----------



## Krain (2011 Március 11)

kinek jó ez?


----------



## Krain (2011 Március 11)

T e r e n s z é s f i l i p


----------



## Krain (2011 Március 11)

Terence és Philip?


----------



## Krain (2011 Március 11)

hm


----------



## Krain (2011 Március 11)

Nem tudom megérteni miért volt jó hogy 20 hozzászólást írtam csak azért hogy le tudjak szedni egy filet ^^ remélem még így is várnom kell 2 napot -.-'


----------



## Krain (2011 Március 11)

és tényleg várnom kell 2 napot T_T
hogy lehetnek ilyen szemetek a magyar kanadaiak?


----------



## Ancsa70 (2011 Március 11)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg



szia


----------



## Ancsa70 (2011 Március 11)

mindig cvsak fogyni.fogyni meg fogyni!!!!mért baj az ha 110 kilósan jól érzem magam?


----------



## odorit (2011 Március 11)

a


----------



## odorit (2011 Március 11)

b


----------



## odorit (2011 Március 11)

c


----------



## odorit (2011 Március 11)

d


----------



## odorit (2011 Március 11)

e


----------



## lali00 (2011 Március 11)

itt vagyom


----------



## odorit (2011 Március 11)

f


----------



## odorit (2011 Március 11)

g


----------



## lali00 (2011 Március 11)

20 hozzászólás kell


----------



## odorit (2011 Március 11)

h


----------



## odorit (2011 Március 11)

i


----------



## lali00 (2011 Március 11)

\\m/k


----------



## lali00 (2011 Március 11)

:grin:k


----------



## odorit (2011 Március 11)

j


----------



## lali00 (2011 Március 11)

*peace*


----------



## odorit (2011 Március 11)

k


----------



## odorit (2011 Március 11)

l


----------



## odorit (2011 Március 11)

m


----------



## lali00 (2011 Március 11)

jiu


----------



## odorit (2011 Március 11)

n


----------



## odorit (2011 Március 11)

o


----------



## lali00 (2011 Március 11)

gzvgvgzu


----------



## odorit (2011 Március 11)

p


----------



## lali00 (2011 Március 11)

srxrtgcu


----------



## lali00 (2011 Március 11)

°%


----------



## odorit (2011 Március 11)

r


----------



## lali00 (2011 Március 11)

r&b king


----------



## odorit (2011 Március 11)

s


----------



## lali00 (2011 Március 11)

élpollpp


----------



## lali00 (2011 Március 11)

ő


----------



## odorit (2011 Március 11)

t


----------



## lali00 (2011 Március 11)

l


----------



## odorit (2011 Március 11)

u


----------



## lali00 (2011 Március 11)

a


----------



## lali00 (2011 Március 11)

i


----------



## lali00 (2011 Március 11)

s


----------



## lali00 (2011 Március 11)

p


----------



## lali00 (2011 Március 11)

w


----------



## lali00 (2011 Március 11)

:8o


----------



## lali00 (2011 Március 11)

úúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúú


----------



## lali00 (2011 Március 11)

óóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóó


----------



## lali00 (2011 Március 11)

9876543210


----------



## lali00 (2011 Március 11)

0123456789


----------



## lali00 (2011 Március 11)

hzig


----------



## meerkat89 (2011 Március 11)

Teljes mértékben elfogadom, ha valaki jól érzi magát a bőrében úgy ahogy van.


----------



## meerkat89 (2011 Március 11)

Remélem azért valahol hasznos lesz az első 20 postom.



Üdv addig is mindenkinek.


----------



## meerkat89 (2011 Március 11)

Kö


----------



## meerkat89 (2011 Március 11)

szö


----------



## meerkat89 (2011 Március 11)

nöm


----------



## meerkat89 (2011 Március 11)

a


----------



## meerkat89 (2011 Március 11)

le


----------



## meerkat89 (2011 Március 11)

he


----------



## meerkat89 (2011 Március 11)

tő


----------



## meerkat89 (2011 Március 11)

sé


----------



## meerkat89 (2011 Március 11)

get


----------



## meerkat89 (2011 Március 11)

Melittának is.


----------



## pritu (2011 Március 11)

sziasztok!


----------



## pritu (2011 Március 11)

én is köszönöm a lehetőséget!


----------



## pritu (2011 Március 11)

lenne egy kérdésem!


----------



## pritu (2011 Március 11)

Mikor lesz érvényes a tagságom?


----------



## pritu (2011 Március 11)

pár napja már regisztráltam.


----------



## pritu (2011 Március 11)

akkor már csak 20 hsz kell?


----------



## pritu (2011 Március 11)

a 20 darabnak egy nap alatt kell meglennie?


----------



## pritu (2011 Március 11)

mert egy pr napja már írtam


----------



## pritu (2011 Március 11)

de úgy néz ki....


----------



## pritu (2011 Március 11)

azokat nem számolták bele...


----------



## pritu (2011 Március 11)

amint meglesz a 20 hsz, egyből teljes jogú tag leszek?


----------



## pritu (2011 Március 11)

tetszik ez az oldal!


----------



## pritu (2011 Március 11)

nem gondoltam volna....


----------



## pritu (2011 Március 11)

hogy a ilyen rengeteg téma közül lehet választani


----------



## pritu (2011 Március 11)

észre sem veszi az ember...


----------



## pritu (2011 Március 11)

és villám gyorsan eltelik itt az idő


----------



## pritu (2011 Március 11)

egy dolog szokatlan


----------



## pritu (2011 Március 11)

valamiért nekem a legrégebbi hsz-okat mutatja


----------



## pritu (2011 Március 11)

nem pedig a legfrissebbeket


----------



## pritu (2011 Március 11)

ezzel tudok valamit csinálni?


----------



## dzsozyné (2011 Március 11)

jo


----------



## kisilus (2011 Március 11)

*Üdvözlet !!!*

Szeretettel Üdvözlök Mindenkit a honlapon jelenlévők közül!


----------



## kisilus (2011 Március 11)

Még nem tudom milyen csodákat rejt ez a honlap, de biztos vagyok benne, hogy sok gyönyörűséget találok majd rajta !


----------



## kisilus (2011 Március 11)

Helló !!!!


----------



## kisilus (2011 Március 11)

Kötés, horgolás, hímzés -keresztszemes és kalocsai- a kedvenceim.


----------



## kisilus (2011 Március 11)

Vagonnyi fonalam vár kötésre - horgolásra


----------



## kisilus (2011 Március 11)

Még több hímzésre


----------



## kisilus (2011 Március 11)

Szeretek böngészni a külhoni honlapokon is.


----------



## kisilus (2011 Március 11)

Ha száz életem kerekedne, az is kevés lenne a terveim megvalósításához


----------



## kisilus (2011 Március 11)

Azért próbálkozom rendszerezni , sorba szedni a legszebb dolgokat


----------



## kisilus (2011 Március 11)

Most éppen keresztszemes húsvéti terítőket gyártottam sorozatban


----------



## kisilus (2011 Március 11)

Közben 1-2 poncsót is meghorgoltam


----------



## kisilus (2011 Március 11)

Nagy várakozás van bennem, mit lelek a minták között


----------



## kisilus (2011 Március 11)

Büszkeségem a legutóbbi karácsonyi díszítés.
Csupa hófehér horgolt angyalka és további csodák....


----------



## kisilus (2011 Március 11)

Most pihenésképpen olvasgatok egy kicsit


----------



## kisilus (2011 Március 11)

Ezoterikus könyvek érdekelnek leginkább...


----------



## Haboscsoki (2011 Március 11)

Na újra itt vagyok


----------



## kisilus (2011 Március 11)

Nálunk most gyönyörűen süt a nap, csivitelnek a madárkák.


----------



## kisilus (2011 Március 11)

Elig várom, hogy hazaérjek.....


----------



## kisilus (2011 Március 11)

Bújogatnak a tulipánok és jácintok, nárciszok


----------



## kisilus (2011 Március 11)

Szépséges lesz napok múltán a kert


----------



## kisilus (2011 Március 11)

Minden félét összeírogattam, remélem most már elnyerem a tagságot


----------



## loxigabi (2011 Március 11)

Annyira jó, hogy érzem a tavasz illatát ha kimegyek a házból.Elegem van a hólapátolásból!


----------



## loxigabi (2011 Március 11)

Ma bablevest főztem. Holnap a Tiszához megyünk a családdal.


----------



## loxigabi (2011 Március 11)

Természetesen a kutyánk is jön velünk. Morgi a fekete szörny.


----------



## loxigabi (2011 Március 11)

Holnap a lányok lovagolni szeretnének.


----------



## loxigabi (2011 Március 11)

Ha az idő szép lesz , talán elmegyünk a bicikli túrára.


----------



## loxigabi (2011 Március 11)

Szeretem a Tiszát , olyan nyugodt, csendes hely.


----------



## loxigabi (2011 Március 11)

Lefelé menet talán benézünk a lajosmizsei Tanyacsárdába is, bár a kutyával nem biztos,hogy jó ötlet.


----------



## loxigabi (2011 Március 11)

Nekem megvan a 20, de nem enged teljes felhasználóként letölteni.


----------



## Nandujka (2011 Március 11)

Üdv Erdélyből!


----------



## Nandujka (2011 Március 11)

jah, engem se


----------



## Nandujka (2011 Március 11)

Miután, hogy nem sok értelmét látom ennek a hozzászólásos dolognak még nem is mükszik rendesen....


----------



## Szippancs01 (2011 Március 11)

sziasztok


----------



## Szippancs01 (2011 Március 11)

még mindig itt vagyok


----------



## Szippancs01 (2011 Március 11)

jajaj, még nagyon sok hozzászólás kell a 20-hoz


----------



## Szippancs01 (2011 Március 11)

na jó, még egy,és mára ennyi elég is lesz


----------



## Szippancs01 (2011 Március 11)

tök jó ez a honlap, nagyon sok dolog van fent rajta


----------



## Szippancs01 (2011 Március 11)




----------



## Szippancs01 (2011 Március 11)

már kb 8 megvan


----------



## hactival (2011 Március 11)

Üdv mindenkinek!


----------



## Haboscsoki (2011 Március 11)

És megint


----------



## 77jupi (2011 Március 11)

Sziasztok! Én is itt vagyok!


----------



## 77jupi (2011 Március 11)

Ez már a második! Vagy inkább még csak?!


----------



## 77jupi (2011 Március 11)

Három!


----------



## 77jupi (2011 Március 11)

Négy!


----------



## 77jupi (2011 Március 11)

Hát ez már az 5!


----------



## 77jupi (2011 Március 11)

És ime: 6


----------



## 77jupi (2011 Március 11)

Na jó, ennek semmi értelme, megyek kicsit körülnézni!


----------



## Olomkek (2011 Március 11)

sziasztok


----------



## Olomkek (2011 Március 11)

egy kis bölcselet: 
engem a pénz nem izgat....inkább nyugtat..)))


----------



## Olomkek (2011 Március 11)

Amit az emberi elme képes kigondolni, azt képes megvalósítani
(r.W.Emerson)


----------



## Olomkek (2011 Március 11)

a profinak mindig van kedve egy kis pénz keresni


----------



## Olomkek (2011 Március 11)

A profit megfizetik azért,amiért az amatőrnek fizetnie kell.


----------



## Olomkek (2011 Március 11)

van még pár ilyen okosság, amiket szívesen idézgetekszóljatok,ha zavar valakit.


----------



## Olomkek (2011 Március 11)

céltalan hajósnak semelyik szél sem kedvez


----------



## Olomkek (2011 Március 11)

Az urat szokásai szolgálják, a szolgát szokásai uralják.


----------



## Olomkek (2011 Március 11)

szokásaid döntik el ,hogy Úr leszel-e vagy szolga.


----------



## Olomkek (2011 Március 11)

klassz dolog, hogy itt így segítik egymást az emberek, Magyarországon nem teszik ezt a magyarok egymással.


----------



## Olomkek (2011 Március 11)

én is igyekszem majd hasznos dolgokat feltenni


----------



## Olomkek (2011 Március 11)

tegnap raktam is a pénzes témához meg a marketinghez pár tippet


----------



## Olomkek (2011 Március 11)

alig várom ,hogy tag legyek


----------



## Olomkek (2011 Március 11)

és most meg is vaaankösziiii


----------



## Thiband (2011 Március 11)

én meg sétálni, ilyen szép időben :3


----------



## Ritus08 (2011 Március 11)

Vagy csak hiszed,hogy sikerült.


----------



## Dia14 (2011 Március 11)

sziasztok


----------



## Dia14 (2011 Március 11)

hogy vagytok?


----------



## Dia14 (2011 Március 11)

már most unom az írogatást


----------



## Dia14 (2011 Március 11)

már megvan keményen 3 hozzászólás


----------



## Dia14 (2011 Március 11)

és már csak 15 kell


----------



## Dia14 (2011 Március 11)

és már csak 14


----------



## Dia14 (2011 Március 11)

és már csak 13


----------



## Dia14 (2011 Március 11)

és mindjárt megvan a fele


----------



## Dia14 (2011 Március 11)

és már csak 12


----------



## Dia14 (2011 Március 11)

és most már megvan a fele


----------



## Olomkek (2011 Március 11)

és ha már megcsináltam a 20 hozzászólást és megvan a 48 óra is ,akkor miért nem válok taggá?


----------



## Dia14 (2011 Március 11)

ez halálosan unalmas


----------



## Dia14 (2011 Március 11)

már tök hülyén érzem magam


----------



## Dia14 (2011 Március 11)

de már csak 7 kell


----------



## Dia14 (2011 Március 11)

és csak 6


----------



## Dia14 (2011 Március 11)

és megvan a háromnegyede


----------



## Dia14 (2011 Március 11)

és még négy kell


----------



## Dia14 (2011 Március 11)

most már csak 3


----------



## Dia14 (2011 Március 11)

denagyonunom


----------



## Dia14 (2011 Március 11)

és már csak 2


----------



## Dia14 (2011 Március 11)

és meg csináltam


----------



## Dia14 (2011 Március 11)

el sem hiszem


----------



## Dia14 (2011 Március 11)

am mert kell még 24 óra


----------



## Dia14 (2011 Március 11)

(asszem)


----------



## Geda (2011 Március 11)

*Kiegészítés*

Hali!

A mintákat mindenki egyedileg variálhatja, csak a képzelet szab határt. Én például párnának varrtam ki.

Geda


----------



## Thiband (2011 Március 11)

de a falurendezett  Pest meg tele van trehány emberekkel - hogy mennyire treahányak azt lomtalanítás idején kell megfigyelni, lassan az is itt lesz ajj, jó hogy kiköltöztem Pátyra, így nem kell majd a szélben lebegő szemetek elől rohangálni 
Pestnek nagy előnye a nyüzsgés, szinte minden utcasarkon (belváros) van egy kiülős pub, ahol egy jót ebédelhet az ember, vagy jót beszélgethet a családjaival, beülhet egy teaházba stb. vidéken meg ezeknek nincsen keletje, így nem is igen van kávézó, teaház ahol nyugodt körülmények között lehet


----------



## Thiband (2011 Március 11)

van pár japán újságom, szétnézek közöttük, s ha valamelyikhez fűztek szabásmintákat, akkor megosztom


----------



## corazon24 (2011 Március 11)

haló mindenkinek


----------



## mucsievi (2011 Március 11)

Szép napot! 
Végre itt a tavasz DD :55: 
Szeretnék gyorsan 20 hozzászólást szerezni :O


----------



## mucsievi (2011 Március 11)

19


----------



## mucsievi (2011 Március 11)

18


----------



## mucsievi (2011 Március 11)

17


----------



## mucsievi (2011 Március 11)

16


----------



## mucsievi (2011 Március 11)

15


----------



## mondhatatlan (2011 Március 11)

20


----------



## mondhatatlan (2011 Március 11)

19


----------



## mucsievi (2011 Március 11)

14


----------



## mondhatatlan (2011 Március 11)

18


----------



## mucsievi (2011 Március 11)

hehe mondhatatlan  te is visszaszámolsz ?D 13


----------



## mondhatatlan (2011 Március 11)

17


----------



## mucsievi (2011 Március 11)

12


----------



## mondhatatlan (2011 Március 11)

bizony bizony  16..


----------



## mucsievi (2011 Március 11)

11


----------



## mondhatatlan (2011 Március 11)

15


----------



## mucsievi (2011 Március 11)

10 :d


----------



## mondhatatlan (2011 Március 11)

14


----------



## mucsievi (2011 Március 11)

már csak 9 *.*


----------



## mondhatatlan (2011 Március 11)

13


----------



## mucsievi (2011 Március 11)

8


----------



## mondhatatlan (2011 Március 11)

12


----------



## mucsievi (2011 Március 11)

7


----------



## mondhatatlan (2011 Március 11)

11


----------



## mucsievi (2011 Március 11)

6


----------



## mondhatatlan (2011 Március 11)

10


----------



## mucsievi (2011 Március 11)

5


----------



## mondhatatlan (2011 Március 11)

9


----------



## mucsievi (2011 Március 11)

4


----------



## mondhatatlan (2011 Március 11)

8


----------



## mucsievi (2011 Március 11)

3 *.*


----------



## mondhatatlan (2011 Március 11)

7


----------



## mucsievi (2011 Március 11)

2 *.*


----------



## mondhatatlan (2011 Március 11)

6


----------



## mucsievi (2011 Március 11)

1   köszönet a szobáért  mondhatatlan további jó szórakozást ;D


----------



## mondhatatlan (2011 Március 11)

5


----------



## mondhatatlan (2011 Március 11)

4  köszi


----------



## mucsievi (2011 Március 11)




----------



## mondhatatlan (2011 Március 11)

3


----------



## mondhatatlan (2011 Március 11)

2


----------



## mondhatatlan (2011 Március 11)

1


----------



## XanderHyde (2011 Március 11)

1


----------



## repetro (2011 Március 11)

köszi! és az ötlet nem is rossz...


----------



## XanderHyde (2011 Március 11)

2


----------



## XanderHyde (2011 Március 11)

4


----------



## XanderHyde (2011 Március 11)

5


----------



## XanderHyde (2011 Március 11)

6


----------



## XanderHyde (2011 Március 11)

777


----------



## XanderHyde (2011 Március 11)

8888


----------



## csillag16 (2011 Március 11)

y


----------



## Claire74 (2011 Március 11)

Köszönöm szépen


----------



## Claire74 (2011 Március 11)

Gratulálok! Gyönyörűek a virágok!


----------



## Claire74 (2011 Március 11)

Köszönöm szépen! Először én is féltem nekilátni, de ahogy szokták mondani "evés közben jön meg az étvágy...". Végül is nem nehéz, az tény, hogy számolni kell....://:


----------



## monasama (2011 Március 11)

mooo


----------



## XanderHyde (2011 Március 11)

9999


----------



## XanderHyde (2011 Március 11)

aaaa


----------



## XanderHyde (2011 Március 11)

bbbb


----------



## XanderHyde (2011 Március 11)

ccc


----------



## XanderHyde (2011 Március 11)

asdasd


----------



## XanderHyde (2011 Március 11)

sdfsfd


----------



## XanderHyde (2011 Március 11)

yxcyxc


----------



## XanderHyde (2011 Március 11)

aaaa


----------



## guan (2011 Március 11)

Köszönöm


----------



## guan (2011 Március 11)

üdvözlet


----------



## XanderHyde (2011 Március 11)

qwe


----------



## guan (2011 Március 11)

Jászberényből


----------



## guan (2011 Március 11)

ysdfaf


----------



## guan (2011 Március 11)

hllsgrs


----------



## XanderHyde (2011 Március 11)

uio


----------



## guan (2011 Március 11)

dfxbndndn


----------



## guan (2011 Március 11)

jl-lj-hhh


----------



## guan (2011 Március 11)

.mbm.b.


----------



## guan (2011 Március 11)

urururjr


----------



## guan (2011 Március 11)

bbbbbbbbbbbbb


----------



## XanderHyde (2011 Március 11)

zzz


----------



## XanderHyde (2011 Március 11)

hjkhjkhjk


----------



## guan (2011 Március 11)

.éklglég


----------



## guan (2011 Március 11)

h,.h.h.h


----------



## egodzzo (2011 Március 11)

Első hozzászólásom


----------



## egodzzo (2011 Március 11)

Ubuntu Linux 10.10-et 64bites használok.


----------



## egodzzo (2011 Március 11)

Kedvenc fejlesztő eszközöm az Eclipse.


----------



## jenoke11 (2011 Március 11)

1


----------



## egodzzo (2011 Március 11)

Kedvenc programnyelvem: Java.


----------



## jenoke11 (2011 Március 11)

2


----------



## jenoke11 (2011 Március 11)

3


----------



## egodzzo (2011 Március 11)

Aktuális Gadget-em: Amazon Kindle 3.


----------



## jenoke11 (2011 Március 11)

4


----------



## jenoke11 (2011 Március 11)

5


----------



## egodzzo (2011 Március 11)

Huh hát a 20 üzenet az baromi sok


----------



## egodzzo (2011 Március 11)

De sebaj, azért megpróbáljuk...


----------



## jenoke11 (2011 Március 11)

6


----------



## egodzzo (2011 Március 11)

Azért látom most épp nem egyedül küzdök


----------



## jenoke11 (2011 Március 11)

7


----------



## egodzzo (2011 Március 11)

Nem is tudom hirtelen mit mondhatnék még, de 20mp van a következőre...


----------



## jenoke11 (2011 Március 11)

8


----------



## egodzzo (2011 Március 11)

... Bár tudnék morse-zni ... -.. . --. ..- -- ...


----------



## jenoke11 (2011 Március 11)

igen )


----------



## egodzzo (2011 Március 11)

Nah még egy Ten aztán nyomás van.


----------



## jenoke11 (2011 Március 11)

10


----------



## egodzzo (2011 Március 11)

9 a baba, aztán mehet a zaba.


----------



## jenoke11 (2011 Március 11)

11


----------



## jenoke11 (2011 Március 11)

12 érik a vessző


----------



## egodzzo (2011 Március 11)

nah lassan vissza számolok.


----------



## egodzzo (2011 Március 11)

Gyerünk máááárrrrr.


----------



## jenoke11 (2011 Március 11)

13 nekem van lekvárom )


----------



## jenoke11 (2011 Március 11)

14


----------



## egodzzo (2011 Március 11)

Nah néha hamarabb is beveszi.


----------



## jenoke11 (2011 Március 11)

15


----------



## egodzzo (2011 Március 11)

Na még 5


----------



## jenoke11 (2011 Március 11)

16


----------



## egodzzo (2011 Március 11)

4 van még


----------



## jenoke11 (2011 Március 11)

17


----------



## jenoke11 (2011 Március 11)

18


----------



## egodzzo (2011 Március 11)

kiss    :..: :12: :twisted:
Smily-kkkk


----------



## jenoke11 (2011 Március 11)

19


----------



## jenoke11 (2011 Március 11)

20 én nyertem ))))


----------



## egodzzo (2011 Március 11)

Utolsó elötti


----------



## egodzzo (2011 Március 11)

ok, GG


----------



## jenoke11 (2011 Március 11)




----------



## jenoke11 (2011 Március 11)

grat neked is )


----------



## egodzzo (2011 Március 11)

Most nem azért de továbbra is ezt mondja: "Minimum 20 hozzászólás és legalább 2 napos regisztráció szükséges az oldal megtekintéséhez, vagy a funkció használatához"
Mi a tök van:


----------



## egodzzo (2011 Március 11)

Egy Galaktikát szerettem volna megnézni a "Science-Fiction / Tudományos Fantasztikus Letöltések Topic" témában.


----------



## guan (2011 Március 11)

gkkgkgk


----------



## egodzzo (2011 Március 11)

Számít a köszönöm is?


----------



## guan (2011 Március 11)

hajrá 14


----------



## guan (2011 Március 11)

15


----------



## guan (2011 Március 11)

16


----------



## guan (2011 Március 11)

17


----------



## guan (2011 Március 11)

mindjárt megvan...


----------



## guan (2011 Március 11)

19


----------



## guan (2011 Március 11)

20


----------



## XanderHyde (2011 Március 11)

abcdef


----------



## edecoso (2011 Március 11)

Udv mindenkinek!


----------



## Haboscsoki (2011 Március 11)

Na megint egy


----------



## durmitorina (2011 Március 11)

Köszi szuperek az oldalak.


----------



## bandesz22 (2011 Március 11)

:d


----------



## Attis87 (2011 Március 11)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


 Hát akkor csáó


----------



## Attis87 (2011 Március 11)

és csáó


----------



## Attis87 (2011 Március 11)

még egyszer csá


----------



## Attis87 (2011 Március 11)

Nincs fent sehol a világon Simai-tól a Robogunk az észtrabanton, csak itt, úgyhogy muszáj megvárnom a két napot...de szar


----------



## Attis87 (2011 Március 11)

Nem semmi, mennyi téma van itt...kb. mennyien vagytok ti kint Kanadában?


----------



## Attis87 (2011 Március 11)

Ez a 6.


----------



## Attis87 (2011 Március 11)

Nem küldené el valaki inkább azt a könyvet?


----------



## Attis87 (2011 Március 11)

Az élet az egy veszélyes üzem, mondta Laci, a barátok közt-ből


----------



## Attis87 (2011 Március 11)

Beszélhetek veled másról is? Kérdezte Miki


----------



## Attis87 (2011 Március 11)

Mit akarsz már megint? kérdezte Attila


----------



## Attis87 (2011 Március 11)

Azon te úgysem tudsz változtatni, mondta Orsi


----------



## Attis87 (2011 Március 11)

Szólj, mondta Szabi


----------



## Attis87 (2011 Március 11)

rájössz, hogy elrontottad. Mondta Miki


----------



## Attis87 (2011 Március 11)

mi érdekel? Attilától


----------



## Attis87 (2011 Március 11)

qwer


----------



## Attis87 (2011 Március 11)

tzui


----------



## Attis87 (2011 Március 11)

opőú


----------



## Attis87 (2011 Március 11)

18


----------



## Attis87 (2011 Március 11)

19


----------



## Attis87 (2011 Március 11)

haha


----------



## TomiSSJ2 (2011 Március 11)

Hello mindenki!


----------



## TomiSSJ2 (2011 Március 11)

De sok van még hátra...


----------



## TomiSSJ2 (2011 Március 11)

még 12


----------



## TomiSSJ2 (2011 Március 11)

11 kicsi fasírozott haza felé masírozott jön a róka hamm... bekapott egyett!


----------



## TomiSSJ2 (2011 Március 11)

10 kicsi fasírozott haza felé masírozott jön a róka hamm... bekapott egyett!


----------



## TomiSSJ2 (2011 Március 11)

9 kicsi fasírozott haza felé masírozott jön a róka hamm... bekapott egyett!


----------



## TomiSSJ2 (2011 Március 11)

8 kicsi fasírozott haza felé masírozott jön a róka hamm... bekapott egyett!


----------



## TomiSSJ2 (2011 Március 11)

7 kicsi fasírozott haza felé masírozott jön a róka hamm... bekapott egyett!


----------



## TomiSSJ2 (2011 Március 11)

6 kicsi fasírozott haza felé masírozott jön a róka hamm... bekapott egyett!


----------



## TomiSSJ2 (2011 Március 11)

kicsi fasírozott haza felé masírozott jön a róka hamm... bekapott egyett!


----------



## TomiSSJ2 (2011 Március 11)

4 kicsi fasírozott haza felé masírozott jön a róka hamm... bekapott egyett!


----------



## TomiSSJ2 (2011 Március 11)

3 kicsi fasírozott haza felé masírozott jön a róka hamm... bekapott egyett!


----------



## TomiSSJ2 (2011 Március 11)

2 kicsi fasírozott haza felé masírozott jön a róka hamm... bekapott egyett!


----------



## TomiSSJ2 (2011 Március 11)

hazaért az utólsó: 
-fasirtkám mi történt veletek? kérdezte az anyja....
- hát az úgy volt hogy 20 kicsi fasírozott haza felé masírozott jött a róka hamm.... bekapott egyett! 19 kicsi fasírozott haza felé masírozott jött a róka hamm....


----------



## TomiSSJ2 (2011 Március 11)

mégegy?


----------



## Geronimo112 (2011 Március 11)

1


----------



## Geronimo112 (2011 Március 11)

2


----------



## Geronimo112 (2011 Március 11)

3


----------



## Geronimo112 (2011 Március 11)

4


----------



## Geronimo112 (2011 Március 11)

5


----------



## Geronimo112 (2011 Március 11)

6


----------



## Geronimo112 (2011 Március 11)

7


----------



## Geronimo112 (2011 Március 11)

8


----------



## Geronimo112 (2011 Március 11)

9


----------



## Geronimo112 (2011 Március 11)

10


----------



## Geronimo112 (2011 Március 11)

11


----------



## Geronimo112 (2011 Március 11)

12


----------



## Geronimo112 (2011 Március 11)

13


----------



## Geronimo112 (2011 Március 11)

14


----------



## Geronimo112 (2011 Március 11)

15


----------



## Geronimo112 (2011 Március 11)

16


----------



## Geronimo112 (2011 Március 11)

17


----------



## Geronimo112 (2011 Március 11)

18


----------



## Geronimo112 (2011 Március 11)

19


----------



## Geronimo112 (2011 Március 11)

20


----------



## Geronimo112 (2011 Március 11)

21


----------



## lammaer (2011 Március 11)

Tényleg végig lehet püttyögni itt a 20-at?


----------



## lammaer (2011 Március 11)

+1


----------



## lammaer (2011 Március 11)

+2


----------



## lammaer (2011 Március 11)

+3


----------



## lammaer (2011 Március 11)

+4


----------



## lammaer (2011 Március 11)

+5


----------



## lammaer (2011 Március 11)

+6


----------



## lammaer (2011 Március 12)

+7


----------



## lammaer (2011 Március 12)

+8


----------



## lammaer (2011 Március 12)

+9


----------



## lammaer (2011 Március 12)

+10


----------



## lammaer (2011 Március 12)

+11


----------



## lammaer (2011 Március 12)

+12


----------



## zoldkacaj (2011 Március 12)

Jelen.


----------



## lammaer (2011 Március 12)

+13


----------



## lammaer (2011 Március 12)

+14


----------



## lammaer (2011 Március 12)

+15


----------



## lammaer (2011 Március 12)

+16


----------



## lammaer (2011 Március 12)

+17


----------



## lammaer (2011 Március 12)

+18


----------



## lammaer (2011 Március 12)

+19


----------



## lammaer (2011 Március 12)

+20


----------



## lammaer (2011 Március 12)

+21


----------



## Wharadak (2011 Március 12)

1


----------



## Wharadak (2011 Március 12)

2


----------



## Wharadak (2011 Március 12)

3


----------



## Wharadak (2011 Március 12)

4


----------



## Wharadak (2011 Március 12)

5


----------



## Wharadak (2011 Március 12)

6


----------



## Wharadak (2011 Március 12)

7


----------



## Wharadak (2011 Március 12)

8


----------



## Wharadak (2011 Március 12)

9


----------



## Wharadak (2011 Március 12)

10


----------



## Wharadak (2011 Március 12)

11


----------



## Wharadak (2011 Március 12)

12


----------



## Wharadak (2011 Március 12)

13


----------



## Wharadak (2011 Március 12)

14


----------



## Wharadak (2011 Március 12)

15


----------



## Wharadak (2011 Március 12)

16


----------



## Wharadak (2011 Március 12)

17


----------



## gecsee (2011 Március 12)

szépek


----------



## gecsee (2011 Március 12)

nagyon


----------



## gecsee (2011 Március 12)

sziasztok!
engem a filigránok érdekelnek minden mennyisében


----------



## gecsee (2011 Március 12)

ez lesz a kedvencem


----------



## gecsee (2011 Március 12)

biztosan nagyon jó ötletek vannak itt


----------



## gecsee (2011 Március 12)

minden feltöltött képet, ötletet megfogok nézni


----------



## gecsee (2011 Március 12)

nagyon jó ötletek


----------



## gecsee (2011 Március 12)

még többet szeretnék


----------



## gecsee (2011 Március 12)

nagyon szépek


----------



## gecsee (2011 Március 12)

magam is többet megpróbáltam már elkészíteni


----------



## gecsee (2011 Március 12)

nagyon jó ötletek


----------



## gecsee (2011 Március 12)

nagyon jó ötlet


----------



## gecsee (2011 Március 12)

minden érdekel ami kreatív


----------



## gecsee (2011 Március 12)

mindig vevő vagyok valami újra


----------



## gecsee (2011 Március 12)

minden ami jó és hasznos szép főleg új technika érdekel


----------



## gecsee (2011 Március 12)

persze


----------



## Wharadak (2011 Március 12)

18


----------



## Wharadak (2011 Március 12)

19


----------



## Wharadak (2011 Március 12)

20


----------



## keoma13 (2011 Március 12)

*Sziasztok!*

Sziasztok!
Új vagyok itt (aránylag). 
Tudna valaki segíteni nekem, hogy lehet ide feltölteni? Mert a letöltéshez nekem már csak 18 hozzászólás kell.
Köszi


----------



## keoma13 (2011 Március 12)

Sziasztok!


----------



## edecoso (2011 Március 12)

űdvözlet! én is új vagyok itt. nagyon jó, hogy itt nagyjából elolvashatom hogy mi meg hogy működik a fórumban. remélem hamarosan érdemleges dolgokkal tudom segíteni én


----------



## edecoso (2011 Március 12)

Nagyon boldog vagyok, hogy rátaláltam erre az oldalra üdvözlet mindenkinek


----------



## geotrinus (2011 Március 12)

Ez a kilencedik hozzászólásom.
Már többször elkezdtem és abbahagytam a hozzászólások gyűjtögetését. Olyan ez, mint a cigarettázás.


----------



## geotrinus (2011 Március 12)

10


----------



## geotrinus (2011 Március 12)

11.


----------



## geotrinus (2011 Március 12)

Tizenkettő!


----------



## geotrinus (2011 Március 12)

[FONT=Georgia, Georgia Hu, serif]*Ferendum et sperandum

*[/FONT]


----------



## geotrinus (2011 Március 12)

Vi veri veniversum vivus vici.


----------



## geotrinus (2011 Március 12)

Qui non proficit, deficit.


----------



## geotrinus (2011 Március 12)

Qui perseveraverit usque ad finem hic, salvus erit.


----------



## geotrinus (2011 Március 12)

Ducunt volentem fata, nolentem trahunt.


----------



## geotrinus (2011 Március 12)

Unus est Deus.


----------



## geotrinus (2011 Március 12)

Tempora mutantur, et nos mutamur in illis. - Az idők változnak és velük változunk mi is.


----------



## geotrinus (2011 Március 12)

Soli Deo gloria! - Egyedül Istennek jár dicsőség!


----------



## geotrinus (2011 Március 12)

Sic itur ad astra. - Így jutunk el a csillagokig.


----------



## geotrinus (2011 Március 12)

Miért nem lehet letölteni? Ez már a 22. hozzászólás.


----------



## gzsoltx (2011 Március 12)

szép jó reggelt!


----------



## gzsoltx (2011 Március 12)

jó rég fórumozgattam, még bele kell jönnöm


----------



## Ancsa70 (2011 Március 12)

Engem az érdekelne hogy hogyan kell malterozni.Azt tudom hogy cement-sóder-homok keverék,de milyen arányban?


----------



## Ancsa70 (2011 Március 12)

Nekem is az a véleményem hogy nem kell görcsösen akarni a fogyást.Csak az evésről kell elterelni a figyelmünket.én 110 kg vagyok


----------



## Ancsa70 (2011 Március 12)

nórika01 írta:


> csülkös bableves ,palacsinta



Húú ez fincsi


----------



## Ancsa70 (2011 Március 12)

Csirke mellett akarok csinálni ,töltve és bacon szalonnába csomagolva.


----------



## Ancsa70 (2011 Március 12)

Anka58 írta:


> Kardinális szelet
> - 5,5 dkg finom liszt
> - 1 csomag vaníliás cukor
> - 5,5 dkg porcukor
> ...



Elég bonyolultan hangzik. A tojás habbal mit csinálok?


----------



## Ancsa70 (2011 Március 12)

zsuzsa61 írta:


> *Tejszínhabos szelet*
> 
> Hozzávalók a tésztához: 6 db tojás, 18 dkg kristálycukor, 18 dkg liszt, 1 db sütőpor, 3 evőkanál víz, ½ evőkanál étolaj.
> Krémhez: 2 csomag vaníliás pudingpor, 6 dl tej, 25 dkg Ráma margarin, 20 dkg porcukor.
> ...




Ez biztos nagyon fincsi!!!Elmentettem a receptet.Köszi


----------



## Ancsa70 (2011 Március 12)

fcsilla1 írta:


> Egy nagy gáztepszibe való adag, de hamar elfogy...
> 
> Hozzávalók:
> 
> ...





Jól hangzik és könnyünek is tünik.Elmentettem a receptet.Köszi


----------



## Ancsa70 (2011 Március 12)

Marujama Machika írta:


> *Sós-sajtos rudacskák *
> Amikor beköltöztünk a városba, Judit volt az első szomszéd, akivel szorosabb ismeretséget kötöttem. A gyakori találkozások főzésben legtöbbször főzősben-sütésben végződtek.*J*Ez volt a legelső közös sütésünk. Judit ezt a receptet még kezdő háziasszony korában kapta az egyik idős nagynénitől. Az idő elszaladt felettünk és mostanra *már nem vagyunk egyiken se „mai csirke” **JJ**, de a recept még mindig topp listás! ...és az a legjobb benne, hogy szinte tovább tart leírni, mint elkészíteni. **J*
> *Hozzávalók:*50 dkg liszt, só, ½ doboz szalagória, kb. 10 dkg reszelt sajt,1 cs. margarin, 1 tojás, 1 kis doboz tejföl.
> *Tetejére: 1 **tojás, kb 10 dkg reszelt sajt, ízlés szerint köménymag*
> ...



Emlékszem 10 éves lehettem amikor ezt a receptet megsütöttem.A tésztát elsóztam de annyit ettöünk az öcsémmel belőle hogy rosszul lettünk.A mai napig ez a kedvenc sósom


----------



## Ancsa70 (2011 Március 12)

Sahnia írta:


> *Töltött kifli *
> 
> Hozzávalók: 11 db kifli, tej, 1/2 dl tejföl, 20 dkg darált parizer, 10 dkg
> bacon, 2 db tejszínes krémsajt, só, bors, ételízesítő, reszelt sajt és tejföl a
> ...





 Már összefutott a nyál a számban


----------



## Ancsa70 (2011 Március 12)

nikoletta900330 írta:


> Nagyon jól hangzik a receptek zöme! Anyukám is finomakat süt!
> Egy egyszerű recept:
> Készíts egyszerű piskótatésztát, fehéret vagy kakaósat, mindegy.
> Főzz pudingot ízlés szerint. A nyers tésztát öntsd tepsibe, majd a forró pudingot kanalazd bele a nyers tésztába. A sütéshez kb. 20 perc szükséges!
> Jó étvágyat, remélem ízleni fog!!





 azt hiszem kipróbálom.Nem lehet elrontani


----------



## Ancsa70 (2011 Március 12)

marcsi78 írta:


> *Kekszes - banáncsokis őzgerinc*
> 
> Hozzávalók:
> 30 dkg darált háztartási keksz, 30 dkg zselécukor, narancslé ( kb. 1 dl ), 25 dkg porcukor, 25 dkg margarin, 15 dkg darált dió (vagy szeletelt mandula)
> ...




Ezek a vaniliás puncsos falatkák nálunk sikert arattak.A hogy sült,úgy el is tünt.Köszi


----------



## Ancsa70 (2011 Március 12)

holdfeny56 írta:


> ha valami édeset szeretnének a gyerekek és gyorsan ezt szoktam készíteni: a neve bögrés süti
> *4 ek porcukor*
> 
> 
> ...





nem kell hozzá liszt? nekem igy folyékonynak tünik......


----------



## Ancsa70 (2011 Március 12)

Át néztem a fennt lévő recepteket.Nem találtam a krumpli fánk receptjét,amelyik édesen és sósan is nagyon finom.Nincs meg valakinek?


----------



## laszlo528 (2011 Március 12)

Én még csak most csatlakoztam.


----------



## laszlo528 (2011 Március 12)

Remélem le lehet majd tölteni amit szeretnék.


----------



## laszlo528 (2011 Március 12)

Tesóm mondta h neki nem engedte amit szeretett volna.


----------



## laszlo528 (2011 Március 12)

El lehetni törölni ezt a szabályt szerintem.


----------



## G4b1 (2011 Március 12)

11


----------



## G4b1 (2011 Március 12)

12


----------



## G4b1 (2011 Március 12)

13


----------



## G4b1 (2011 Március 12)

14


----------



## G4b1 (2011 Március 12)

15


----------



## G4b1 (2011 Március 12)

süt a nap


----------



## G4b1 (2011 Március 12)

végre nem havazik vagy esik


----------



## G4b1 (2011 Március 12)

az idő is kezd kialakulni


----------



## G4b1 (2011 Március 12)

19


----------



## G4b1 (2011 Március 12)

20


----------



## G4b1 (2011 Március 12)

csak a korizás hiányzik így


----------



## katkababik (2011 Március 12)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


 helló


----------



## bebie (2011 Március 12)

Sziasztok!


----------



## bebie (2011 Március 12)

k_l_m_jk_


----------



## bebie (2011 Március 12)

k_l_p_cs


----------



## bzsuzsa61 (2011 Március 12)

Sziasztok! Én mindent szeretek ami kreatív.


----------



## bzsuzsa61 (2011 Március 12)

Üvegfestés, selyemfestés, akvarell.


----------



## bzsuzsa61 (2011 Március 12)

Nagyon szeretem a gyöngyfűzést.


----------



## bzsuzsa61 (2011 Március 12)

Új szerelmem a horgolás.


----------



## bzsuzsa61 (2011 Március 12)

Sziasztok én is új vagyok itt.


----------



## bzsuzsa61 (2011 Március 12)

Most próbálok ismerkedni az oldal működésével.


----------



## Linwolf (2011 Március 12)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Guardianlord (2011 Március 12)

Én is új vagyok, most gyűjtöm a 20 hozzászólást.


----------



## Guardianlord (2011 Március 12)

Ti hogy haladtok?


----------



## bzsuzsa61 (2011 Március 12)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Guardianlord (2011 Március 12)

Úgy néz ki Loxibabi elvitte a kutyát sétálni


----------



## Guardianlord (2011 Március 12)

Ebéd után mi is megyünk Csöpivel (így hívják a tacsimat)


----------



## bzsuzsa61 (2011 Március 12)

Végre szép idő van!


----------



## bzsuzsa61 (2011 Március 12)

Remélem ilyen is marad!!


----------



## bzsuzsa61 (2011 Március 12)

Most gyűjtögetek.


----------



## bzsuzsa61 (2011 Március 12)

Még mindig.


----------



## bzsuzsa61 (2011 Március 12)

12


----------



## bzsuzsa61 (2011 Március 12)

halihó


----------



## bzsuzsa61 (2011 Március 12)

lassan meglesz a 20


----------



## bzsuzsa61 (2011 Március 12)

na még öt


----------



## Guardianlord (2011 Március 12)

meerkat89-nek Grat!


----------



## papperlarue (2011 Március 12)

nekem 20 után is ugyanazt az üzenetet írja mint előtte


----------



## viktoria75 (2011 Március 12)

Sziasztok!


----------



## viktoria75 (2011 Március 12)

Próbálom összeszedni a 20-t!


----------



## viktoria75 (2011 Március 12)

Szuper, aki ezt kitalálta!


----------



## viktoria75 (2011 Március 12)

Szerencsére már jó az idő.


----------



## viktoria75 (2011 Március 12)

Szóval most tartok a negyedénél.


----------



## viktoria75 (2011 Március 12)

még 14


----------



## viktoria75 (2011 Március 12)

még 13


----------



## viktoria75 (2011 Március 12)

Az előző válaszom túl gyors volt, el se akarta küldeni


----------



## viktoria75 (2011 Március 12)

szóval lassabban kell


----------



## viktoria75 (2011 Március 12)

Na most járok a felénél


----------



## viktoria75 (2011 Március 12)

visszaszámlálás 9


----------



## viktoria75 (2011 Március 12)

visszaszámlálás 8


----------



## viktoria75 (2011 Március 12)

megint gyors voltam 7


----------



## viktoria75 (2011 Március 12)

visszaszámlálás 6


----------



## viktoria75 (2011 Március 12)

visszaszámlálás 5


----------



## viktoria75 (2011 Március 12)

visszaszámlálás 4


----------



## 4u2 (2011 Március 12)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


 
kiss Be, - és megköszönöm!


----------



## viktoria75 (2011 Március 12)

visszaszámlálás 3


----------



## viktoria75 (2011 Március 12)

visszaszámlálás 2


----------



## viktoria75 (2011 Március 12)

visszaszámlálás 1


----------



## viktoria75 (2011 Március 12)

Ez a 20.


----------



## viktoria75 (2011 Március 12)

Szóval meg van a 20 

Köszi annak aki ezt kitalálta.


----------



## Pálesz73 (2011 Március 12)




----------



## Pálesz73 (2011 Március 12)

3,én nyertem


----------



## Pálesz73 (2011 Március 12)

Kitartás!


----------



## SoJo (2011 Március 12)

:d


melitta írta:


> aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


----------



## Pálesz73 (2011 Március 12)

:d


----------



## harsi (2011 Március 12)

Szia mindenkinek!


----------



## Pálesz73 (2011 Március 12)




----------



## Pálesz73 (2011 Március 12)




----------



## Pálesz73 (2011 Március 12)




----------



## Pálesz73 (2011 Március 12)

Hajrá!!!


----------



## Pálesz73 (2011 Március 12)

Nekem is


----------



## Pálesz73 (2011 Március 12)

4


----------



## Vivie (2011 Március 12)

Köszönöm szépen!

Helyesbítek kicsit a kérdésemen. Ablaküvegről van szó :sad: Arra tudtok valamit, hogy üvegről hogyan lehet eltüntetni a karcolódást?

Köszönöm


----------



## Pálesz73 (2011 Március 12)




----------



## Pálesz73 (2011 Március 12)

az enyém 16


----------



## Pálesz73 (2011 Március 12)

nekem még egy kicsit több


----------



## Pálesz73 (2011 Március 12)

14


----------



## Pálesz73 (2011 Március 12)

nekem 15


----------



## Pálesz73 (2011 Március 12)

A remény hal meg utoljára!


----------



## Pálesz73 (2011 Március 12)

nekem még 4


----------



## szolly (2011 Március 12)

melitta ez kedves tőled


----------



## Pálesz73 (2011 Március 12)

Köszi!!!


----------



## 4u2 (2011 Március 12)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


 
Élek vele!


----------



## Pálesz73 (2011 Március 12)

Ezzel én is így vagyok


----------



## Pálesz73 (2011 Március 12)

Üdv.


----------



## 4u2 (2011 Március 12)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


 
Az jó!


----------



## 4u2 (2011 Március 12)

Pálesz73 írta:


> Üdv.


 Üdv!!


----------



## 4u2 (2011 Március 12)

szolly írta:


> melitta ez kedves tőled


 
Nagyon!


----------



## buboszakszofon (2011 Március 12)

zenetanitás a nyugdijas elfoglaltságom 50 év aktiv pályafutás van mögöttem-4 ponban és ezt tekintsétek 4 kérdésnek---egy tapasztalatot szeretnék átadni-pályatársaimat illetően:valamikor olvastam valahol és igazságát megtapasztaltam életem folyamán-bölcs igazság.
1.AKI NEM TUD ÉS NEM TUDJA, HOGY NEM TUUD AZT ___ KERÜLD EL.
2.AKI NEM TUD ÉS TUDJA,HOGY NEM TUD,AZT TANITSAD.
3.AKI TUD ÉS TUDJA HOGY TUD,AZ ALSZIK, KELSD FEL.
4.AKI TUD ÉS TUDJA, HOGY TUD, AZT KŐVESD.


----------



## nyuszó75 (2011 Március 12)

hjdfiohjfdgipnhjfpiohf


----------



## nyuszó75 (2011 Március 12)

jó lenne már elérni azt a 20 hozzászólást.a 48 órám már megvan.


----------



## nyuszó75 (2011 Március 12)

ez auz utolsó,remélem már több mindent elérhetek.


----------



## nyuszó75 (2011 Március 12)

szép napot mindenkinek.


----------



## Flameo (2011 Március 12)

Hi


----------



## 4u2 (2011 Március 12)

Üdvözlet!


----------



## Flameo (2011 Március 12)

2, hali


----------



## Éva58 (2011 Március 12)

Mindenkit szeretettel üdvözlök Szegedről.


----------



## 4u2 (2011 Március 12)

hali


----------



## 4u2 (2011 Március 12)

Szeged híres város!


----------



## Flameo (2011 Március 12)

3, csáó


----------



## Éva58 (2011 Március 12)

Szeretném begyűjteni a 20 hozzászólást.


----------



## Éva58 (2011 Március 12)

Ez már a 3.


----------



## Gir En (2011 Március 12)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


Szeretnék körülnézni, ha lehet, csak nem tudom hol kezdjem. A pps-ek és az ezotéria érdekelne. Ki mit javasol nekem? Köszi előre is


----------



## Éva58 (2011 Március 12)

Hogy jobban teljen az idő: "Útravaló" Weöres Sándortól

Ha arra törekszel,hogy az örök mértéket kövesd:


----------



## Éva58 (2011 Március 12)

ne botránkozz azokon, kik nem erre igyekeznek,


----------



## attika977 (2011 Március 12)

így megy ez


----------



## Éva58 (2011 Március 12)

hanem törekvéseik ingadozva ágaznak


----------



## attika977 (2011 Március 12)

nehéz ide bekerülni XD


----------



## Éva58 (2011 Március 12)

a sokféle véges és változó mérték között.


----------



## attika977 (2011 Március 12)

nem értem mire jó ez csak tele szemeteli az oldalt......


----------



## Éva58 (2011 Március 12)

Ne azt nézd, hogy mijük nincsen,


----------



## Éva58 (2011 Március 12)

hanem hogy mijük van,


----------



## Gir En (2011 Március 12)

Üdvözlet Hévízről


----------



## Gir En (2011 Március 12)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


Szeretnék körülnézni, ha lehet, csak nem tudom hol kezdjem. A pps-ek és az ezotéria érdekelne. Ki mit javasol nekem? Köszi előre is


----------



## Éva58 (2011 Március 12)

mert még a legnyomorultabbnak is


----------



## buboszakszofon (2011 Március 12)

Gratulálok MELITTA 12000 hozzászolásához-vannak még szuperemberek-Köszi eröt ad Nekem is -kezdönek-KÖSZI


----------



## Éva58 (2011 Március 12)

van olyan lelki kincse,


----------



## Gir En (2011 Március 12)

Hát még nem igazán látom át


----------



## Éva58 (2011 Március 12)

mely belőled hiányzik.


----------



## Éva58 (2011 Március 12)

Kifogásolni,fölényeskedni bárki tud:


----------



## Éva58 (2011 Március 12)

tanulj meg mindenkitől tanulni.


----------



## Éva58 (2011 Március 12)

Már csak 6!


----------



## Éva58 (2011 Március 12)

Visszaszámlálás: 5


----------



## Éva58 (2011 Március 12)

Négy


----------



## Éva58 (2011 Március 12)

Három


----------



## Éva58 (2011 Március 12)

Kettő


----------



## buboszakszofon (2011 Március 12)

Kedves szavakat olvastam Töled--NAGYTOMI-én is üdvözöllek Kecskemétről-mint reménykedő kezdőtag.


----------



## Éva58 (2011 Március 12)

Megvan a 20! 
Sziasztok!


----------



## Máté Janó (2011 Március 12)

Köszönöm a llehetőséget!


----------



## Máté Janó (2011 Március 12)

Bocsánat, siettem, csak egy l a lehetőség.
Máté Janó


----------



## meerkat89 (2011 Március 12)

Guardianlord írta:


> meerkat89-nek Grat!



Köszönöm szépen!


----------



## Máté Janó (2011 Március 12)

Igyekszem én is.


----------



## Máté Janó (2011 Március 12)

Még pár hátra van.


----------



## Máté Janó (2011 Március 12)

Nem adódnak össze a korábbi napokban küldöttek?


----------



## Máté Janó (2011 Március 12)

Még 15.


----------



## Máté Janó (2011 Március 12)

14


----------



## Máté Janó (2011 Március 12)

Reménykedem.


----------



## Máté Janó (2011 Március 12)

Még mindig.


----------



## Máté Janó (2011 Március 12)

Még


----------



## Máté Janó (2011 Március 12)

10


----------



## somagnes (2011 Március 12)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


Hello!
hát elég nehéz a 20 hozzászólást összeszedni, de bízom....


----------



## Máté Janó (2011 Március 12)

9


----------



## Máté Janó (2011 Március 12)

7


----------



## Máté Janó (2011 Március 12)

Koncz


----------



## Máté Janó (2011 Március 12)

31-es


----------



## Máté Janó (2011 Március 12)

lencse


----------



## Máté Janó (2011 Március 12)

első emelet


----------



## Máté Janó (2011 Március 12)

nem


----------



## Máté Janó (2011 Március 12)

még


----------



## Máté Janó (2011 Március 12)

leet


----------



## Máté Janó (2011 Március 12)

meg van


----------



## kovi domi (2011 Március 12)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg



1-es ugyertem 1-es szamu hozzaszolas


----------



## seagull (2011 Március 12)

*köszönés*

Én is beköszönök


----------



## seagull (2011 Március 12)

sziasztok!


----------



## seagull (2011 Március 12)

3


----------



## kovi domi (2011 Március 12)

Asasddssa


----------



## seagull (2011 Március 12)




----------



## seagull (2011 Március 12)

4


----------



## kovi domi (2011 Március 12)

*egyetertek*

Egyetertek


----------



## seagull (2011 Március 12)

elszámoltam


----------



## seagull (2011 Március 12)

Ketten vagyunk?


----------



## seagull (2011 Március 12)

Neked is lassú?


----------



## seagull (2011 Március 12)

itt vagy?


----------



## rychee (2011 Március 12)

19


----------



## rychee (2011 Március 12)

18


----------



## rychee (2011 Március 12)

17


----------



## seagull (2011 Március 12)

már 3-an vagyunk?


----------



## rychee (2011 Március 12)

16


----------



## rychee (2011 Március 12)

15


----------



## rychee (2011 Március 12)

14


----------



## BlackRose92 (2011 Március 12)

második hsz


----------



## seagull (2011 Március 12)

szia, te is visszaszmolsz?


----------



## BlackRose92 (2011 Március 12)

még 17...


----------



## seagull (2011 Március 12)

12


----------



## BlackRose92 (2011 Március 12)

igen,vissza, mert eddig nem tudtam még máshoz hozzászólni :s


----------



## seagull (2011 Március 12)

13


----------



## seagull (2011 Március 12)

14


----------



## seagull (2011 Március 12)

fura rendszer ez a 20 hsz-es követelmény


----------



## BlackRose92 (2011 Március 12)

15


----------



## seagull (2011 Március 12)

16


----------



## BlackRose92 (2011 Március 12)

hát az,de legalább igy megoldható


----------



## BlackRose92 (2011 Március 12)

13


----------



## BlackRose92 (2011 Március 12)

12 meg egy nap...


----------



## seagull (2011 Március 12)

igen, csak nincs sok értelme...


----------



## seagull (2011 Március 12)

még 1 napod is van?


----------



## seagull (2011 Március 12)

én már 1 hónapja regeltem.


----------



## seagull (2011 Március 12)

éééééésssss 20


----------



## BlackRose92 (2011 Március 12)

na akkor már tölthetsz


----------



## BlackRose92 (2011 Március 12)

regeltem én is régebben,de elfelejtettem mindent az accounthoz


----------



## seagull (2011 Március 12)

nem engedi


----------



## BlackRose92 (2011 Március 12)

és igy már inkább előre számolok


----------



## seagull (2011 Március 12)

nem értem h miért nemmegy


----------



## rychee (2011 Március 12)

15


----------



## rychee (2011 Március 12)

14


----------



## rychee (2011 Március 12)

13


----------



## rychee (2011 Március 12)

12


----------



## rychee (2011 Március 12)

11


----------



## rychee (2011 Március 12)

10


----------



## rychee (2011 Március 12)

9


----------



## seagull (2011 Március 12)

sikerült!


----------



## rychee (2011 Március 12)

8


----------



## rychee (2011 Március 12)

7


----------



## rychee (2011 Március 12)

6


----------



## rychee (2011 Március 12)

5


----------



## rychee (2011 Március 12)

4


----------



## rychee (2011 Március 12)

3


----------



## rychee (2011 Március 12)

2


----------



## hlakner (2011 Március 12)

Sziasztok


----------



## rychee (2011 Március 12)

1


----------



## hlakner (2011 Március 12)

2


----------



## hlakner (2011 Március 12)

3


----------



## hlakner (2011 Március 12)

4


----------



## hlakner (2011 Március 12)

5


----------



## hlakner (2011 Március 12)

6


----------



## hlakner (2011 Március 12)

7


----------



## hlakner (2011 Március 12)

8


----------



## hlakner (2011 Március 12)

9


----------



## hlakner (2011 Március 12)

10


----------



## hlakner (2011 Március 12)

11


----------



## hlakner (2011 Március 12)

12


----------



## hlakner (2011 Március 12)

13


----------



## hlakner (2011 Március 12)

14


----------



## hlakner (2011 Március 12)

15


----------



## hlakner (2011 Március 12)

16


----------



## hlakner (2011 Március 12)

17


----------



## hlakner (2011 Március 12)

18


----------



## hlakner (2011 Március 12)

19


----------



## hlakner (2011 Március 12)

20


----------



## hlakner (2011 Március 12)

21


----------



## hlakner (2011 Március 12)

remélem sikerült


----------



## lozen (2011 Március 13)

*omg*

nehézuszonyú bánat szinuszgörbéi ródliznak a megfejthetetlen számoszlopok szerdáin keletnek


----------



## lozen (2011 Március 13)

*...*

"Sz*r az egész!" - mondá Jézus, és az hívők közé b*szá az keresztet.


----------



## lozen (2011 Március 13)

*...*

"Az igazság mindig velünk van, jól álcázva magát, inkognitóban, napszemüveget hord, és a másik oldalra fésüli a haját..."


----------



## lozen (2011 Március 13)

"Igényeim maximálisak, munkakedvem és képesítésem minimális."


----------



## lozen (2011 Március 13)

"A totális dekadencia világábann élünk...............................nincs hová menni...................bad kharma."


----------



## lozen (2011 Március 13)

"Por szomjoltó - poroltó. Az a kiszáradt meder, amiben az indián után porzik a kenu.
A Liszt nagybetű, mert Ferenc. Ő az aki gyalog átkel a Balatonon. Kompon áll.
Bioszex. Fűvel-fával? Megrakja a kelt. Ha ír is, akkor kelta. Ha olvas, akkor költő. Verseket keltezett.
Korán kelt és kelt rakott a kelta költő.
Ínycsiklandozó - fogalomingerlő. Leesett az álla - fogalma sincs a fogalmatlanságáról."


----------



## lozen (2011 Március 13)

"Nem kínállak, mert nem kívánom kínod. Meg kinn állok, nem benn.
Saválló, golyóálló, kínálló. Kínál szamár, kínál ló. Kínszalagszakadás.
A szomorúság állóvizét belepte a kínár. A fájdalom bére a kínár. Arabéknál dínár."


----------



## lozen (2011 Március 13)

"Ha mindenképpen szállni akarsz, arra ott a Hilton. Minden hotelnek megvan a maga bája. Hotelbűbáj: szállóige.
Repülőszerzetesi rend szállóigét hirdet.
Vagy kirúgnak, oszt repülsz. Lesz állás? Igazgatói ülés. Légből kapott hír: leszállóágban a vállalat, pedig szárnyal a piac."


----------



## lozen (2011 Március 13)

kezdek szétcsúszni...


----------



## lozen (2011 Március 13)

no comment


----------



## lozen (2011 Március 13)

16


----------



## lozen (2011 Március 13)

17


----------



## lozen (2011 Március 13)

18


----------



## lozen (2011 Március 13)

19


----------



## lozen (2011 Március 13)

20 (?) - bár lehet, hogy...áh mind1


----------



## lozen (2011 Március 13)

21 - inkább bebiztosítom magam


----------



## lozen (2011 Március 13)

22 - biztos, ami fix


----------



## lozen (2011 Március 13)

23 - vajon ennyi elég lesz?


----------



## kovi domi (2011 Március 13)

*uzenet*

Cfcgb


----------



## kovi domi (2011 Március 13)

*uzenet2*

Hgvhgv


----------



## kovi domi (2011 Március 13)

*uzenet3*

Uggfgffuyyu


----------



## kovi domi (2011 Március 13)

*uzenet7*

Bocs a sok bla bla ert,de a 20 hozzaszolast gyujtom.


----------



## kovi domi (2011 Március 13)

*uzenet8*

Gffhbd


----------



## kovi domi (2011 Március 13)

*uzenet9*

Hggchggcc


----------



## kovi domi (2011 Március 13)

*uzenet10*

10.gfft


----------



## kovi domi (2011 Március 13)

*uzenet11*

11.cgfh


----------



## kovi domi (2011 Március 13)

*uzenet12*

12bgdgrd


----------



## kovi domi (2011 Március 13)

*uzenet13*

13.dgffd


----------



## kovi domi (2011 Március 13)

*uzenet14*

14.fgdhttbc


----------



## kovi domi (2011 Március 13)

*uze nett15*

15.dhgfhrf


----------



## kovi domi (2011 Március 13)

Vvvhhf


----------



## kovi domi (2011 Március 13)

Fjffb


----------



## kovi domi (2011 Március 13)

Hdmnc


----------



## kovi domi (2011 Március 13)

Gdjjd


----------



## kovi domi (2011 Március 13)

Megvan a 20!!!!!!!


----------



## Zsolt (2011 Március 13)

Erdekes ez a minimum 20 valasz dolog.


----------



## Zsolt (2011 Március 13)

Meg erdekesebb , hogy ertelmes valasznak kell lennie.


----------



## Zsolt (2011 Március 13)

Vajon el fogja valaki olvasni ?


----------



## Zsolt (2011 Március 13)

Ahogy elnezem , sokan regisztralnak erre a forumra.


----------



## Zsolt (2011 Március 13)

Bizonyara sok olvasnivaloja lehet az ellenorzo szemelynek.


----------



## Zsolt (2011 Március 13)

Vagy lehet hogy tartalmi szempontbol kell ertelmesnek lennie a valasznak ?


----------



## Zsolt (2011 Március 13)

Ha igen , akkor milyen kriteriumok alapjan van eldontve az hogy egy valasz ertelmes vagy sem ?


----------



## Zsolt (2011 Március 13)

Na mindegy ! Nem palyazok arra ahogy filozofia konferenciakon idezzenek - csak a 20 valaszomat szeretnem elerni.


----------



## Zsolt (2011 Március 13)

Most nezem hogy majd 7 eve regisztralt tag vagyok.


----------



## Zsolt (2011 Március 13)

De nemigen irogattam eddig.


----------



## Zsolt (2011 Március 13)

... picit zart tipus vagyok ... bocsi.


----------



## Zsolt (2011 Március 13)

Viszont sokat olvastam a forumot.


----------



## Zsolt (2011 Március 13)

Sok jo sztorit olvastam , meg par laposat is, de szerintem ez ok.


----------



## Zsolt (2011 Március 13)

Mikor regisztraltam meg otthon voltam.


----------



## Zsolt (2011 Március 13)

Azota a kanadai allampolgarsagom is megvan (kb. ket honapja).


----------



## Zsolt (2011 Március 13)

Nagyon regen keresek magyar ebook-okat.


----------



## Zsolt (2011 Március 13)

Magyar konyvek beszerzese nem epp egy olcso muri Torontoban.


----------



## Zsolt (2011 Március 13)

Ezzel nem azt akarom mondani ,hogy a magyar konyvek olyan dragak volnanak, hanem ha sokat olvas az ember akkor kerul eleg sokba.


----------



## Zsolt (2011 Március 13)

ok, ez volna akkor a 19-ik valasz.


----------



## Zsolt (2011 Március 13)

ez , meg a 20-ik. bocs az unalmas szovegelesert.


----------



## Zsolt (2011 Március 13)

nem enged letolteni tovabbra sem , annak ellenere , hogy ez mar a 21-ik uzenetem .... ugy nez ki hogy valaki majd tenyleg vegig fogja olvasni a valaszaimat. nah , akkor varok meg egy-ket napot.


----------



## keoma13 (2011 Március 13)

*Köszönés*

Sziasztok!


----------



## viktor72 (2011 Március 13)

Köszi


----------



## viktor72 (2011 Március 13)

Na, egy üzenet már megvolt, nem is tudom mit írjak ahhoz, hogy 20-at gyûjtsek


----------



## viktor72 (2011 Március 13)

Sziasztok


----------



## viktor72 (2011 Március 13)

3


----------



## viktor72 (2011 Március 13)

5


----------



## keoma13 (2011 Március 13)

Nagyon jó topikok vannak!rengeteg érdekes téma van. Most fedeztem fel a székely-magyar rovásírást.


----------



## keoma13 (2011 Március 13)

Meg tudná valaki mondani, hogy ha megvan a húsz hozzászólásom, miért nem enged letölteni? Még mindig kiírja hogy kell a 20 hozzászólás és a legalább 2 napos regisztráció. Kb 1 hónapja regisztráltam.


----------



## keoma13 (2011 Március 13)

keoma13, a lap megetekintésére nincs jogosultságod, ennek a következő okai lehetnek:

Minimum 20 hozzászólás és legalább 2 napos regisztráció szükséges az oldal megtekintéséhez, vagy a funkció használatához. Ebben, vagy ebben a témában ezeket könnyedén összegyűjtheted.
Esetleg más üzenetét próbálod módosítani, vagy az adminisztrátori lehetöségeket használni.
Ha épp üzenetet próbálsz küldeni, elképzelhető, hogy ezt az adminisztrátor itt nem engedélyezte.

Ez már nem vicces.
Csak a PONS Hollandot szerettem volna......
Vagy újabb két napot kell várnom???????????????
Mindegy, megpróbálom délután.


----------



## somagnes (2011 Március 13)

Köszönöm Melitta


----------



## somagnes (2011 Március 13)

lehet egymás után is hozzászólni?


----------



## somagnes (2011 Március 13)

ez már számít a húszban?


----------



## somagnes (2011 Március 13)

de jó lenne....


----------



## somagnes (2011 Március 13)

a 20 hozzászólást kell 48 órán belül megejteni, vagy a 48 óra csak a várakozás?


----------



## somagnes (2011 Március 13)

nem igazán értem, de biztosan én vagyok a buta hozzá, hiszen sok ezren már végigcsináltátok...


----------



## somagnes (2011 Március 13)

minden esetere nagyon köszönöm Melitta hogy segítesz az újaknak


----------



## somagnes (2011 Március 13)

ez már a kilencedik, huh...


----------



## somagnes (2011 Március 13)

és semmi érdemleges, csak a köszönet....


----------



## somagnes (2011 Március 13)

remélem tényleg bejutok a huszadik után....


----------



## somagnes (2011 Március 13)

sok jó blog van, szeretnék bejutni...


----------



## somagnes (2011 Március 13)

érdekes olvasni, Ti hogyan látjátok az itthoni helyzetet..


----------



## onixboox60 (2011 Március 13)

megvan a húsz!!


----------



## csoky73 (2011 Március 13)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg



KÖsy


----------



## csoky73 (2011 Március 13)

brob írta:


> (11)
> üdvözlöm a
> - macskádat.


én is


----------



## csoky73 (2011 Március 13)

Zsolt írta:


> Azota a kanadai allampolgarsagom is megvan (kb. ket honapja).


----------



## csoky73 (2011 Március 13)

rychee írta:


> 1


És a nulla ?


----------



## csoky73 (2011 Március 13)

apronair írta:


> szia


sya


----------



## csoky73 (2011 Március 13)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


----------



## csoky73 (2011 Március 13)

De jó lenne már nekem is


----------



## csoky73 (2011 Március 13)

Ez a 9-edik


----------



## csoky73 (2011 Március 13)

Ez a 10-edik


----------



## csoky73 (2011 Március 13)

Ez már 11.


----------



## csoky73 (2011 Március 13)

12


----------



## csoky73 (2011 Március 13)

huhh már csak 7 kell


----------



## csoky73 (2011 Március 13)

Ez itt a 14-edik


----------



## csoky73 (2011 Március 13)

15..és már csak 5


----------



## csoky73 (2011 Március 13)

Ez a 16


----------



## csoky73 (2011 Március 13)

17


----------



## csoky73 (2011 Március 13)

18 és már csak kető


----------



## csoky73 (2011 Március 13)

19.edik már csak 1


----------



## csoky73 (2011 Március 13)

És Itt a 20. nehh végre..remélem én is tag leszek


----------



## csoky73 (2011 Március 13)

azért +1 a ráadás 21


----------



## Hideghegy (2011 Március 13)

hol tarthatok vajon?


----------



## Hideghegy (2011 Március 13)

most már tudom hogy 2nél


----------



## lucyka713 (2011 Március 13)

Hali


----------



## lucyka713 (2011 Március 13)

Mizu?


----------



## csaaa (2011 Március 13)

hali mindenkiiiii: DD


----------



## lucyka713 (2011 Március 13)

A nevem Luci.


----------



## lucyka713 (2011 Március 13)

Szia


----------



## lucyka713 (2011 Március 13)

Hogy vagy?


----------



## lucyka713 (2011 Március 13)

Milyen az idő?


----------



## lucyka713 (2011 Március 13)

Itt tavaszias.


----------



## lucyka713 (2011 Március 13)

Remélem már nem lesz hideg egy darabig


----------



## lucyka713 (2011 Március 13)

Smile


----------



## lucyka713 (2011 Március 13)

♥canadahun


----------



## lucyka713 (2011 Március 13)

én is szeretnék ilyen szép dologkat késziteni .)


----------



## lucyka713 (2011 Március 13)

gyakorlat teszi a mestert,majd belejövök


----------



## lucyka713 (2011 Március 13)

♥- De szép


----------



## lucyka713 (2011 Március 13)

nem kell sok


----------



## lucyka713 (2011 Március 13)

még kettő


----------



## lucyka713 (2011 Március 13)

na


----------



## lucyka713 (2011 Március 13)

meg van


----------



## wilddog (2011 Március 13)

Nekem már megvan 20 de nem enged(((


----------



## wilddog (2011 Március 13)

Pedig már azt hittem sehol nem találok sven hassel könyveket


----------



## wilddog (2011 Március 13)

Itt megtaláltam, bepötyiztem 20 hozzászólást, és még mindig nem tom leszedni
brühühühühühü


----------



## somagnes (2011 Március 13)

szép vasárnapot mindenkinek....


----------



## somagnes (2011 Március 13)

nálunk süt a nap, csicseregnek a madarak, végre itt a TAVASZ...


----------



## somagnes (2011 Március 13)

wilddog írta:


> Itt megtaláltam, bepötyiztem 20 hozzászólást, és még mindig nem tom leszedni
> brühühühühühü


ne keseríts el, lehet hogy én sem ha meglesz a 20...?


----------



## czuthne (2011 Március 13)

Köszönjük a lehetőséget a hozzászólások megszerzéséhez.


----------



## hgsanett (2011 Március 13)

*Én csak beszertnék köszöni szia*

:d


melitta írta:


> aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


----------



## hgsanett (2011 Március 13)

illetve sziasztok..eléggé nehézkesen közlekedem még itt


----------



## hgsanett (2011 Március 13)

nagyon-nagyon szeretnék 20 hozzászóóóóólást
s.o.s. valaki


----------



## bayereboy112 (2011 Március 13)

helló


----------



## hgsanett (2011 Március 13)

Ha itt elküldök 20 üzenetet akkor fórumozhatok....jók értelmezem?


----------



## hgsanett (2011 Március 13)

Szia Bayereboy!


----------



## Happyke (2011 Március 13)

*Szep napot*


----------



## Npetro (2011 Március 13)

Sziasztok!


----------



## szilviktor (2011 Március 13)

Hello!!!


----------



## szilviktor (2011 Március 13)

:..:


----------



## szilviktor (2011 Március 13)

*2011*

:d


----------



## malibu24 (2011 Március 13)

*Sziasztok.*

Sziasztok.Ha valakinek Yamaha psr szintikről lenne kérdése az nyugotan kérdezhet


----------



## lsls54 (2011 Március 13)

Szép napot.


----------



## Szippancs01 (2011 Március 13)

sziasztok


----------



## Szippancs01 (2011 Március 13)

nagyon szép időnk van, igazi tavasz


----------



## Szippancs01 (2011 Március 13)

ugye


----------



## Szippancs01 (2011 Március 13)

még mindig itt vagyok


----------



## Szippancs01 (2011 Március 13)

:%


----------



## Szippancs01 (2011 Március 13)

:*


----------



## Szippancs01 (2011 Március 13)




----------



## Szippancs01 (2011 Március 13)

helló


----------



## Szippancs01 (2011 Március 13)

üdvözlet


----------



## Szippancs01 (2011 Március 13)

helló


----------



## Szippancs01 (2011 Március 13)

halihó


----------



## szlobodagabi (2011 Március 13)

Üdvözlök mindenkit ! Nem tudom miről irjak igy hirtelen.


----------



## szlobodagabi (2011 Március 13)

Üdvözlök mindenkit ! Nem tudom miről irjak igy hirtelen.


----------



## szlobodagabi (2011 Március 13)

Üdvözlök mindenkit ! Nem tudom miről irjak igy hirtelen.


----------



## szlobodagabi (2011 Március 13)

Üdvözlök mindenkit ! Nem tudom miről irjak igy hirtelen.


----------



## szlobodagabi (2011 Március 13)

Üdvözlök mindenkit ! Nem tudom miről irjak igy hirtelen.


----------



## szlobodagabi (2011 Március 13)

Üdvözlök mindenkit ! Nem tudom miről irjak igy hirtelen.


----------



## szlobodagabi (2011 Március 13)

Üdvözlök mindenkit ! Nem tudom miről irjak igy hirtelen.


----------



## szlobodagabi (2011 Március 13)

Üdvözlök mindenkit ! Nem tudom miről irjak igy hirtelen.


----------



## szlobodagabi (2011 Március 13)

Üdvözlök mindenkit ! Nem tudom miről irjak igy hirtelen.


----------



## szlobodagabi (2011 Március 13)

Üdvözlök mindenkit ! Nem tudom miről irjak igy hirtelen.


----------



## szlobodagabi (2011 Március 13)

Üdvözlök mindenkit ! Nem tudom miről irjak igy hirtelen.


----------



## szlobodagabi (2011 Március 13)

Üdvözlök mindenkit ! Nem tudom miről irjak igy hirtelen.


----------



## szlobodagabi (2011 Március 13)

Üdvözlök mindenkit ! Nem tudom miről irjak igy hirtelen.


----------



## szlobodagabi (2011 Március 13)

Üdvözlök mindenkit ! Nem tudom miről irjak igy hirtelen.


----------



## szlobodagabi (2011 Március 13)

Üdvözlök mindenkit ! Nem tudom miről irjak igy hirtelen.


----------



## szlobodagabi (2011 Március 13)

Üdvözlök mindenkit ! Nem tudom miről irjak igy hirtelen.


----------



## szlobodagabi (2011 Március 13)

Üdvözlök mindenkit ! Nem tudom miről irjak igy hirtelen.


----------



## szlobodagabi (2011 Március 13)

Üdvözlök mindenkit ! Nem tudom miről irjak igy hirtelen.


----------



## szlobodagabi (2011 Március 13)

Üdvözlök mindenkit ! Nem tudom miről irjak igy hirtelen.


----------



## szlobodagabi (2011 Március 13)

Üdvözlök mindenkit ! Nem tudom miről irjak igy hirtelen.


----------



## Gir En (2011 Március 13)

posti írta:


> *Szőke Lajos-Egészségkarositő-főldsugárzások-és-kivédesük ehetősége *
> 
> Parancsolj:Sajnos csak kicsit tudtam javítani rajta,a minősége nem engedte.


Nem találom a keresőt


----------



## hgsanett (2011 Március 13)

nem igazán értem miért van szükség erre a 20 hozzászólásra


----------



## hgsanett (2011 Március 13)

de akkor rajta


----------



## hgsanett (2011 Március 13)

játszunk...honnan az idézet?


----------



## hgsanett (2011 Március 13)

"Nagyon sokan


----------



## hgsanett (2011 Március 13)

főleg ez a pszichoanalitikus pofa itt,


----------



## hgsanett (2011 Március 13)

azt kérdezik,igyekszem.e beilleszkedni


----------



## hgsanett (2011 Március 13)

az ottani rendbe


----------



## hgsanett (2011 Március 13)

ha jövő szeptemberbe


----------



## Szippancs01 (2011 Március 13)

mikor lesz már meg a 20


----------



## hgsanett (2011 Március 13)

visszamegyek az iskolába.


----------



## Szippancs01 (2011 Március 13)

hozzászólásom


----------



## hgsanett (2011 Március 13)

Ez olyan


----------



## somagnes (2011 Március 13)

Sziasztok....még mindig süt a nap, de már hűlt a levegő, a jövő hétre keddtől esőt is írnak, jaj, de nem hiányzik. Kanadában milyen idő van? Valaki válaszolhatna......


----------



## hgsanett (2011 Március 13)

hülye kérdés,szerintem.


----------



## lsls54 (2011 Március 13)

Újból itt vagyok.


----------



## Szippancs01 (2011 Március 13)

:..:


----------



## hgsanett (2011 Március 13)

Mert honnan tudná az ember


----------



## hgsanett (2011 Március 13)

mit fog csinálni


----------



## Szippancs01 (2011 Március 13)

viccesek ezek a jelek  
:..: :..: :..: 



:..: :..: :..:


----------



## hgsanett (2011 Március 13)

amíg nem csinálta?"


----------



## Szippancs01 (2011 Március 13)

és honnan tudom, hogy megvan-e már a 20 hozzászólás


----------



## somagnes (2011 Március 13)

Az ember olyan kukának érzi magát, csak ír bele a vakvilágba, senki nem válaszol, csak egy gép méri hogy hányadszor írok....


----------



## hgsanett (2011 Március 13)

idézet vége


----------



## Szippancs01 (2011 Március 13)

mert szerintem már igen .... legalább is már annyinak tűnik


----------



## hgsanett (2011 Március 13)

a cél érdekében mindent somagnes


----------



## Szippancs01 (2011 Március 13)

jajajajaj


----------



## hgsanett (2011 Március 13)

szippancs a neved alattt ki van írva 24-nél tartasz


----------



## Szippancs01 (2011 Március 13)




----------



## Variaria (2011 Március 13)

kisüthetne a nap


----------



## Szippancs01 (2011 Március 13)

köszi 
de akkor miért nem enged nekem semmit, mindig azt írja, hogy még nincs meg a 20


----------



## somagnes (2011 Március 13)

Szippancs01, a tied elvileg 23, a számlálód szerint...


----------



## Szippancs01 (2011 Március 13)

nálunk süt a nap (borsod megye)


----------



## hgsanett (2011 Március 13)

már csak 2 napot kell várni a regisztrációval és letölthetek...nem értem miért kell ez


----------



## hgsanett (2011 Március 13)

valószínű a 2 napot neked is kell várnod szippancs


----------



## somagnes (2011 Március 13)

Szippancs a 23 már a múlté, megvan a 48 órád is a regisztráció óta?


----------



## somagnes (2011 Március 13)

hát nem engednek be egykönnyen az biztos....


----------



## di_na (2011 Március 13)

Sziasztok 
Új vagyok itt,és most térképezem fel az oldalt  Érdekes hely,nagyon tetszik  
szép napot mindenkinek


----------



## Gir En (2011 Március 13)

Hát még nem igazodom ki


----------



## hugoo33 (2011 Március 13)

hali mindenki!

én is regeltem, m nagyon szeretnék egy könyvet megszerezni


----------



## lsls54 (2011 Március 13)

Újra beléptem.


----------



## ork001 (2011 Március 13)

itt vagyok


----------



## Bimbala (2011 Március 13)

Sziasztok! Én is szeretnék összegyűjteni húsz hozzászólást, de hogy értelme is legyen, inkább Tóth Árpád Márciusával.


----------



## ork001 (2011 Március 13)

én is szeretnék egy könyvet


----------



## Bimbala (2011 Március 13)

A ritkás ágak zöldjén átveti 
A messzi nap a sűrű sugarat,


----------



## Bimbala (2011 Március 13)

Mint végtelen aranysodronyt, egy égi
Vezeték dús hálózatát s a fák


----------



## Bimbala (2011 Március 13)

Zsonganak, mint sín menti nyurga póznák,
Ha rajtuk szárnyas, forró hír repül:
A földnek a Tavasz telefonál...


----------



## Bimbala (2011 Március 13)

És reszket a liget, mint zsenge szűzlány,
Feszül ezer kis lombkeble keményen


----------



## ork001 (2011 Március 13)

már letelt a 48-óra még sem enged letölteni


----------



## Bimbala (2011 Március 13)

S a város, ez a bús, tüdőbeteg
Gyári munkás is mozdul, karjait:


----------



## Bimbala (2011 Március 13)

A vézna gyárkéményeket kinyújtja,
Beszippantja a távol illatot
És mámoros, piros dalba kezd.


----------



## Bimbala (2011 Március 13)

Oh, gyúlt világ! Oh drága március!
Rügyek, szerelmek, forradalmak


----------



## ork001 (2011 Március 13)

hozzá szólok


----------



## Bimbala (2011 Március 13)

Évadja, - a villámló ablakokban
Celzius-létráját riadva kússza


----------



## ork001 (2011 Március 13)

ssép


----------



## Bimbala (2011 Március 13)

Az izgatott, rab higanyszál: a vén
Hüllő világnak újra láza van,


----------



## ork001 (2011 Március 13)

2


----------



## ork001 (2011 Március 13)

5


----------



## Bimbala (2011 Március 13)

Trilláz a fényben reszkető magas 
Tűzfalak közt, mint furcsa és kemény


----------



## Bimbala (2011 Március 13)

Rigóhang, egy inas száj szurtos füttye
S rekedt autótülök, biciklicsengés,


----------



## ork001 (2011 Március 13)

9


----------



## Bimbala (2011 Március 13)

Sikoltó sín, trappos paták alatt 
Az utcakő, gránit, feleselése,


----------



## ork001 (2011 Március 13)

10


----------



## Bimbala (2011 Március 13)

Harang, rikkancsok, anda zongorák
Skálája a politúros homályból


----------



## ork001 (2011 Március 13)

11


----------



## Bimbala (2011 Március 13)

S az emberi lélegzés halk zenéje
Szédülten szaporázza ritmusát...


----------



## Bimbala (2011 Március 13)

Oh most minden zugát e messzi gömbnek:
Tág tengerek zöld ínyű habtaréját,


----------



## Bimbala (2011 Március 13)

Folyók parallel partját, ifjú erdők
Testén az átnyilalló, édes allét,


----------



## ork001 (2011 Március 13)

egy


----------



## Bimbala (2011 Március 13)

A földeken a billió barázdát
És minden városok sűrűn rakott
Ragyogó ház-sorát valami vad vágy


----------



## ork001 (2011 Március 13)

kettő


----------



## Bimbala (2011 Március 13)

Feszíti szét, mint megszámlálhatatlan
Gigászi fogsort, felvonagló ajkat,
Hogy vélük a setét föld felrikoltsa


----------



## ork001 (2011 Március 13)

három


----------



## Bimbala (2011 Március 13)

Örök dacát a titkos végtelenbe:
Ó Élet, Élet, Élet, Március!


----------



## ork001 (2011 Március 13)

négy


----------



## Bimbala (2011 Március 13)

S konok trónusán reszket a Halál!


----------



## ork001 (2011 Március 13)

öt


----------



## ork001 (2011 Március 13)

hat


----------



## sirdanny (2011 Március 13)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> s


----------



## ork001 (2011 Március 13)

hét


----------



## sirdanny (2011 Március 13)

fdsgfgdfgfgsdgdsfg


----------



## ork001 (2011 Március 13)

nyolc


----------



## sirdanny (2011 Március 13)

,samdui


----------



## ork001 (2011 Március 13)

kilenc


----------



## ork001 (2011 Március 13)

tíz


----------



## ork001 (2011 Március 13)

tizen1


----------



## sirdanny (2011 Március 13)

igen


----------



## sirdanny (2011 Március 13)

aha


----------



## ork001 (2011 Március 13)

tizen2


----------



## sirdanny (2011 Március 13)

biztos


----------



## ork001 (2011 Március 13)

tizen3


----------



## ork001 (2011 Március 13)

tizen4


----------



## ork001 (2011 Március 13)

tizenöt


----------



## sirdanny (2011 Március 13)

tizen8


----------



## ork001 (2011 Március 13)

tizenhat


----------



## sirdanny (2011 Március 13)

tize9


----------



## ork001 (2011 Március 13)

tizenhét


----------



## ork001 (2011 Március 13)

tizen8


----------



## ork001 (2011 Március 13)

majdnem20


----------



## ork001 (2011 Március 13)

húsz remélem már elég


----------



## ork001 (2011 Március 13)

még midig nem enged letölteni


----------



## malibu24 (2011 Március 13)

Sziasztok.Ha valakinek Yamaha psr szintikről lenne kérdése az nyugotan kérdezhet:smile:


----------



## ACER (2011 Március 13)

*Jelentett elem*

ACER is bejelentette ezt az elemet.

A bejelentés oka:


> Sziasztok.


----------



## jani.0077 (2011 Március 13)

Koszi Melitta, jó az otlet


----------



## jani.0077 (2011 Március 13)

Ez most 4.


----------



## jani.0077 (2011 Március 13)

5.


----------



## jani.0077 (2011 Március 13)

februártól gyujtom a 20-at


----------



## jani.0077 (2011 Március 13)

7.


----------



## jani.0077 (2011 Március 13)

8.


----------



## jani.0077 (2011 Március 13)

9.


----------



## jani.0077 (2011 Március 13)

10.


----------



## jani.0077 (2011 Március 13)

11. tizenegy


----------



## jani.0077 (2011 Március 13)

tizenketto


----------



## jani.0077 (2011 Március 13)

tizenhárom


----------



## jani.0077 (2011 Március 13)

tizennégy


----------



## jani.0077 (2011 Március 13)

tizenot


----------



## jani.0077 (2011 Március 13)

tizenhat


----------



## jani.0077 (2011 Március 13)

tizenhét


----------



## jani.0077 (2011 Március 13)

18


----------



## jani.0077 (2011 Március 13)

majdnem húsz


----------



## jani.0077 (2011 Március 13)

véégreee 20


----------



## kikigigi (2011 Március 13)

Ez nagyon hasznos...


----------



## herboly (2011 Március 13)

*20 hozzászólás*



Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


 
Szia Melitta. Nekem nagyon kellene a 20 hozzászólás, de nem tudom, hogyan. Köszönöm a választ előre is.


----------



## kikigigi (2011 Március 13)

komolyan


----------



## herboly (2011 Március 13)

SOS hogy legyen 20 hozzászólásom?


----------



## herboly (2011 Március 13)

3


----------



## herboly (2011 Március 13)

4


----------



## herboly (2011 Március 13)

öt


----------



## herboly (2011 Március 13)

hat


----------



## herboly (2011 Március 13)

7


----------



## herboly (2011 Március 13)

nyolc


----------



## herboly (2011 Március 13)

kilenc


----------



## herboly (2011 Március 13)

tíííz


----------



## herboly (2011 Március 13)

11


----------



## herboly (2011 Március 13)

12


----------



## herboly (2011 Március 13)

13


----------



## herboly (2011 Március 13)

tizennégy


----------



## herboly (2011 Március 13)

március tizenöt


----------



## herboly (2011 Március 13)

16


----------



## herboly (2011 Március 13)

17


----------



## herboly (2011 Március 13)

18


----------



## herboly (2011 Március 13)

19


----------



## herboly (2011 Március 13)

20


----------



## herboly (2011 Március 13)

szeretnék zenét letölteni , most már tudok?


----------



## balogtnd (2011 Március 13)

20+2


----------



## ivankahun (2011 Március 13)

*udv*

Én is Szegedről küldöm üdvözletem.


----------



## ivankahun (2011 Március 13)

uhh, még rengeteg üzit kell küldenem


----------



## yaaskelainen (2011 Március 13)

jelen


----------



## ivankahun (2011 Március 13)

bele fogok unni


----------



## yaaskelainen (2011 Március 13)

ahh


----------



## ivankahun (2011 Március 13)

jelen vagyok


----------



## yaaskelainen (2011 Március 13)

jááj


----------



## ivankahun (2011 Március 13)

még 15


----------



## yaaskelainen (2011 Március 13)

17


----------



## ivankahun (2011 Március 13)

ne volna ilyen lassú az oldal


----------



## yaaskelainen (2011 Március 13)

16


----------



## ivankahun (2011 Március 13)

nyolc gonosz


----------



## ivankahun (2011 Március 13)

9


----------



## ivankahun (2011 Március 13)

en nyerek


----------



## yaaskelainen (2011 Március 13)

15


----------



## ivankahun (2011 Március 13)

10 ora 10


----------



## ivankahun (2011 Március 13)

12


----------



## ivankahun (2011 Március 13)

13


----------



## gzsoltx (2011 Március 13)

szép jó estét!


----------



## ivankahun (2011 Március 13)

neked is


----------



## gzsoltx (2011 Március 13)

alakulok


----------



## gzsoltx (2011 Március 13)

13


----------



## ivankahun (2011 Március 13)

15


----------



## gzsoltx (2011 Március 13)

14


----------



## ivankahun (2011 Március 13)

piszok lassú


----------



## gzsoltx (2011 Március 13)

15


----------



## ivankahun (2011 Március 13)

17


----------



## gzsoltx (2011 Március 13)

sok értelmét nem látom ennek az "üzeneteknek"


----------



## ivankahun (2011 Március 13)

Fórumunkban két üzenet küldése között 20 másodpercet kell várnod. Kérjük, próbáld újra 4 másodperc elteltével...


----------



## gzsoltx (2011 Március 13)

17


----------



## ivankahun (2011 Március 13)

hjah


----------



## gzsoltx (2011 Március 13)

18


----------



## gzsoltx (2011 Március 13)

19


----------



## ivankahun (2011 Március 13)

finito


----------



## gzsoltx (2011 Március 13)

20


----------



## ivankahun (2011 Március 13)

még egyszer


----------



## bokor82 (2011 Március 13)

hello


----------



## bokor82 (2011 Március 13)

mi újság


----------



## bokor82 (2011 Március 13)

1 tag az én


----------



## bokor82 (2011 Március 13)

Szia


----------



## kisilus (2011 Március 13)

Kedves Mindenki !
Nagyon sok szépséget - gyönyörűséget láttam most itt nálatok.
Szeretnék én is segítségére lenni azoknak a tagoknak, akik saját kezűleg szeretnének keresztszemes mintát tervezni, vagy akár családi fotóból tűvel képet festeni.


saját mintákat tervezhet - rajzolhatsz vele, amit keresztszemessé varázsol: <TABLE style="WIDTH: 1290pt; BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse" border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=1720><COLGROUP><COL style="WIDTH: 1290pt; mso-width-source: userset; mso-width-alt: 62902" width=1720><TBODY><TR style="HEIGHT: 15pt" height=20><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; WIDTH: 1290pt; HEIGHT: 15pt; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8" id=td_post_1846119 height=20 width=1720>http://www.xszemes.hu/news.php</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


keresztszemes átalakító (képfil-okatl alakítja át keresztszemes mintává)
<TABLE style="WIDTH: 1290pt; BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse" border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=1720><COLGROUP><COL style="WIDTH: 1290pt; mso-width-source: userset; mso-width-alt: 62902" width=1720><TBODY><TR style="HEIGHT: 15pt" height=20><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; WIDTH: 1290pt; HEIGHT: 15pt; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8" id=td_post_1846119 height=20 width=1720>http://xszem.puha.hu/mgy_frameset.php</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


Szeretettel üdvözlök mindenkit
kisilus


----------



## Stellaciara (2011 Március 13)

Helló mindenkinek!


----------



## Stellaciara (2011 Március 13)

Már csak 19!


----------



## Stellaciara (2011 Március 13)

Elszámoltam 17!


----------



## Stellaciara (2011 Március 13)

közeledem a cél felé.


----------



## Stellaciara (2011 Március 13)

17!


----------



## Stellaciara (2011 Március 13)

Araszolok!


----------



## Stellaciara (2011 Március 13)

Fog ez menni!


----------



## Stellaciara (2011 Március 13)

Gyűlik!


----------



## Stellaciara (2011 Március 13)

Kilencedik.


----------



## Stellaciara (2011 Március 13)

Már csak 11!


----------



## Stellaciara (2011 Március 13)

Történelmi közép 10!


----------



## Stellaciara (2011 Március 13)

Kilenc kell!


----------



## Stellaciara (2011 Március 13)

8


----------



## Stellaciara (2011 Március 13)

7


----------



## Stellaciara (2011 Március 13)

Előre !


----------



## Stellaciara (2011 Március 13)

5


----------



## Stellaciara (2011 Március 13)

4


----------



## Stellaciara (2011 Március 13)

3


----------



## Stellaciara (2011 Március 13)

2


----------



## zoltas (2011 Március 13)

szervusz


----------



## Stellaciara (2011 Március 13)

1


----------



## Stellaciara (2011 Március 13)

Biztos ami biztos.


----------



## Breggae (2011 Március 13)

Koszi


----------



## Mormegil (2011 Március 13)

Üdvözlök mindenkit!


----------



## Mormegil (2011 Március 13)

Nézzünk pár viccet:

Hány méhecske fér el egy férfi nadrágjában?
???
Három. Két here, és egy dolgozó.


----------



## Mormegil (2011 Március 13)

Hány country-zenész cserél ki 1 villanykörtét?
???
Tíz. Egy tartja a létrát, egy kicseréli, a másik 8 meg arról énekel, milyen jó volt a régi.


----------



## Mormegil (2011 Március 13)

Szőke nő befesti a haját, mi az?
???
Mesterséges intelligencia.


----------



## Mormegil (2011 Március 13)

Mi az abszolút paradoxon?
???
Emósok a vidámparkban.


----------



## Mormegil (2011 Március 13)

Ki az abszolút fösvény?
???
Aki más fogához veri a garast.


----------



## Mormegil (2011 Március 13)

Ki az abszolút focirajongó?
???
Aki azt hiszi, hogy a de Gaulle-t is Albert Flórián rúgta.


----------



## Mormegil (2011 Március 13)

Mi az, kerek és gonosz?
???
Ördögi kör.


----------



## Mormegil (2011 Március 13)

Két alak jön le a hegyről Erdélyben. Az egyik futva, a másik medve.


----------



## Mormegil (2011 Március 13)

Melyik zöldségnek a legmagasabb az alkoholtartalma?
???
A falra hányt borsónak.


----------



## Mormegil (2011 Március 13)

Hol lakik az alkoholista?
???
Az Üveghegyen is túl.


----------



## Mormegil (2011 Március 13)

Ki az? Hajnalban kel, kenyeret süt, de nem a pék.
???
De! A pék.


----------



## Mormegil (2011 Március 13)

A fene de álmos vagyok, nem jut eszembe újabb vicc:S


----------



## Mormegil (2011 Március 13)

Ráadásul a söröm is elfogyott.


----------



## Mormegil (2011 Március 13)

Meg büdös füstszagom van, mert egész nap nagyi ültetvényén égettem a száraz ágakat meg dudvákat:S


----------



## Mormegil (2011 Március 13)

Na nem baj, iszok még egy pájinkát szegény Jenő emlékére, oszt lefexek...


----------



## Mormegil (2011 Március 14)

Ja, meg előtte megfürdök, nehogy mán azt gondolják a népek, hogy ilyen barbár vagyok, hogy füstösen belefexek a szép tiszta ágyneműbe!


----------



## Mormegil (2011 Március 14)

Gyá, már 17 hsz-em van!


----------



## Mormegil (2011 Március 14)

Vagyis 18.


----------



## Mormegil (2011 Március 14)

Hínnye! 20 másodperc boxutca a hsz-ek között, nem rossz...xD


----------



## Mormegil (2011 Március 14)

21 Nem kérek több lapot


----------



## magick69 (2011 Március 14)

s főleg, ha pedagógus az illető az érdemi hozzászólások? Szörnyű! És főleg, ha pedagógus az illetű!
Jeszsu! Szegény gyerekek!
:-(


----------



## magick69 (2011 Március 14)

Szörnyű! Ezek az érdemi hozzászólások?
( Bocs, az előbb lemaradt az eleje)


----------



## szilvi1129 (2011 Március 14)

ez nagy segitség köszi


----------



## szilvi1129 (2011 Március 14)

remélem így összejönnek a kellő hozzászolások!


----------



## szilvi1129 (2011 Március 14)

ez már a negyedik lessz!


----------



## szilvi1129 (2011 Március 14)

itt az 5.


----------



## szilvi1129 (2011 Március 14)

remélem nem törlik ezeket a hozzászolásaimat is.


----------



## Gir En (2011 Március 14)

Nehéz a pontgyűjtés, mert nem enged be mindenhova...


----------



## Gir En (2011 Március 14)

Engem is


----------



## Gir En (2011 Március 14)

Gyógynövényekről hol találok fórumot


----------



## Gir En (2011 Március 14)

Engem főleg a gyógyteák érdekelnek


----------



## Gir En (2011 Március 14)

Hol nézhetem meg a gyógyteákat? Valaki segíthetne


----------



## Gir En (2011 Március 14)

A Google-val népművészeti oldal részt is feltárt, most nem találom. Vajon lekerült a szerverről, vagy itt minden megőrződik?


----------



## Gir En (2011 Március 14)

Keresztszemeseket megtaláltam, de a képeket sajnos még nem tudtam megnézni


----------



## Gir En (2011 Március 14)

Hol tudom megnézni mikor telik le a 48 órám?


----------



## Gir En (2011 Március 14)

Ha elértem a 100 levelet a régiek automatikusan törlődnek?


----------



## Gir En (2011 Március 14)

Tudom hogy vannak feltöltve pps-ek is, de a keresővel nem jönnek elő. Hogy keressek rájuk?


----------



## Gir En (2011 Március 14)

Biztosan van fent ismerősöm is, ezt hogy deríthetem ki ?


----------



## Gir En (2011 Március 14)

Sok link nem működik még, lehet ezért nem igazodók ki rendesen


----------



## Zatochi (2011 Március 14)

csak egy kérdés mihez szólunk hozzá


----------



## Zatochi (2011 Március 14)

meg minek?


----------



## Gir En (2011 Március 14)

Na ez az utolsó, ha igaz és nem untatok már senkit a fórum szabályzat már nyitva és az lesz a következő lépésem. Köszi a segítséget


----------



## Zatochi (2011 Március 14)

De ha kell hát kell


----------



## Zatochi (2011 Március 14)

Bár felesleges mert akinek fontos úgyis megcsinálja


----------



## Zatochi (2011 Március 14)

A többit meg törölni


----------



## Zatochi (2011 Március 14)

de ne bonyolódjunk ebbe bele


----------



## Zatochi (2011 Március 14)

csak sok jó könyv legyen fent az a lényeg


----------



## Zatochi (2011 Március 14)

elég borult ma az idő


----------



## Zatochi (2011 Március 14)

de attól még szép időnk van


----------



## Zatochi (2011 Március 14)

tudom mindenkinek ajánlani a nokia 5230-as telefont


----------



## Zatochi (2011 Március 14)

szerintem jó telefon nekem is ilyen van


----------



## Zatochi (2011 Március 14)

okos és nagy tudású


----------



## Zatochi (2011 Március 14)

de csak az vegyen aki kihasználja


----------



## Zatochi (2011 Március 14)

egész jó ez a pár napos szünet


----------



## Zatochi (2011 Március 14)

hasznos és pihentető


----------



## Zatochi (2011 Március 14)

Ma vannak boltok szerencsére


----------



## Zatochi (2011 Március 14)

Nem is árt így be lehet vásárolni


----------



## Zatochi (2011 Március 14)

És van egy kis séta is ez által


----------



## Zatochi (2011 Március 14)

Mert a testmozgás egészséges


----------



## Zatochi (2011 Március 14)

És kell is mozgatni a csontokat


----------



## Zatochi (2011 Március 14)

Elég?


----------



## Zatochi (2011 Március 14)

Remélem


----------



## vera43 (2011 Március 14)

Melitta írta:


> 1, jelen


a


----------



## vera43 (2011 Március 14)

Zatochi írta:


> egész jó ez a pár napos szünet


Szép napot!


----------



## vera43 (2011 Március 14)

Szép napot!


----------



## vera43 (2011 Március 14)

12345678910.


----------



## vera43 (2011 Március 14)

Ez így jó!


----------



## vera43 (2011 Március 14)

Köszönöm a lehetőséget!


----------



## vera43 (2011 Március 14)

Miért nem jut most eszembe semmi?


----------



## vera43 (2011 Március 14)

Vajon eljutok a végére ma?


----------



## vera43 (2011 Március 14)

Igen.


----------



## vera43 (2011 Március 14)

abcdeéfg.


----------



## vera43 (2011 Március 14)

Elmegyek töltök egy csésze kávét.


----------



## vera43 (2011 Március 14)

Ez sikerült!


----------



## vera43 (2011 Március 14)

Felébredt a kisebbik fiam.


----------



## vera43 (2011 Március 14)

Jól érzem magam a bőrömben.


----------



## vera43 (2011 Március 14)

Érzem, ma nagyon szép nap vár rám.


----------



## vera43 (2011 Március 14)

Boldog vagyok.


----------



## vera43 (2011 Március 14)

Rátaláltam valamire.


----------



## vera43 (2011 Március 14)

A problémámat egyedül sikerült orvosolnom.


----------



## vera43 (2011 Március 14)

A siker útján járok.


----------



## vera43 (2011 Március 14)

Kedves Ismeretlen! Köszönöm a lehetőséget! Minden jót!


----------



## Lassi (2011 Március 14)

Számoljunk 20-tól 1.ig


----------



## Lassi (2011 Március 14)

Ez nagyon izgalmas.


----------



## Lassi (2011 Március 14)

Már csak 19.


----------



## Lassi (2011 Március 14)

Gyűlik ez!


----------



## Lassi (2011 Március 14)

Már csak 16.


----------



## Lassi (2011 Március 14)

Telik az idő!


----------



## Lassi (2011 Március 14)

Már hat hozzászólásom lenne?


----------



## Lassi (2011 Március 14)

Esetleg már 7?


----------



## Lassi (2011 Március 14)

A 8 is szép szám!


----------



## Lassi (2011 Március 14)

Csak ez a 20 másodperces határ!


----------



## Lassi (2011 Március 14)

Még négy másodperc?


----------



## Lassi (2011 Március 14)

Hú már 12-nél tartok!


----------



## Lassi (2011 Március 14)

Jó borús az idő!


----------



## Lassi (2011 Március 14)

13


----------



## Lassi (2011 Március 14)

42


----------



## Lassi (2011 Március 14)

Most múlik pontosan...


----------



## Lassi (2011 Március 14)

Közel a vég!


----------



## Lassi (2011 Március 14)

Na még három!


----------



## Lassi (2011 Március 14)

Már csak kettő!


----------



## Lassi (2011 Március 14)

Köszönöm!


----------



## Lassi (2011 Március 14)

De hát mos tmár meg van a 20?


----------



## yaaskelainen (2011 Március 14)

14


----------



## yaaskelainen (2011 Március 14)

13


----------



## yaaskelainen (2011 Március 14)

12


----------



## yaaskelainen (2011 Március 14)

11


----------



## yaaskelainen (2011 Március 14)

10


----------



## yaaskelainen (2011 Március 14)

9


----------



## yaaskelainen (2011 Március 14)

8


----------



## yaaskelainen (2011 Március 14)

7


----------



## yaaskelainen (2011 Március 14)

6


----------



## yaaskelainen (2011 Március 14)

5


----------



## yaaskelainen (2011 Március 14)

4


----------



## yaaskelainen (2011 Március 14)

3


----------



## yaaskelainen (2011 Március 14)

2


----------



## pehag (2011 Március 14)

1


----------



## vinczet (2011 Március 14)

no mi ujság?


----------



## pehag (2011 Március 14)

2


----------



## yaaskelainen (2011 Március 14)

1


----------



## pehag (2011 Március 14)

3


----------



## pehag (2011 Március 14)

4


----------



## pehag (2011 Március 14)

5


----------



## pehag (2011 Március 14)

6


----------



## pehag (2011 Március 14)

7


----------



## pehag (2011 Március 14)

8


----------



## pehag (2011 Március 14)

9


----------



## pehag (2011 Március 14)

10


----------



## pehag (2011 Március 14)

11


----------



## pehag (2011 Március 14)

12


----------



## pehag (2011 Március 14)

13


----------



## pehag (2011 Március 14)

14


----------



## pehag (2011 Március 14)

15


----------



## pehag (2011 Március 14)

16


----------



## piros55 (2011 Március 14)

*Hello !*


----------



## pehag (2011 Március 14)

17


----------



## pehag (2011 Március 14)

18


----------



## pehag (2011 Március 14)

19


----------



## pehag (2011 Március 14)

20


----------



## tomeesan (2011 Március 14)

Itt a fórumon vannak kanadai magyarok?


----------



## surges (2011 Március 14)

Sziasztok!


----------



## vevike01 (2011 Március 14)

Sziasztok!


----------



## tundike11 (2011 Március 14)

Köszönöm a feltöltéseket ! Igazából hasznos dolgokat keresem a problémás gyermek nevelésében


----------



## Flava (2011 Március 14)

1


----------



## Flava (2011 Március 14)

2


----------



## Flava (2011 Március 14)

3


----------



## Flava (2011 Március 14)

4


----------



## Flava (2011 Március 14)

5


----------



## Flava (2011 Március 14)

6


----------



## Flava (2011 Március 14)

7


----------



## Flava (2011 Március 14)

8


----------



## Flava (2011 Március 14)

9


----------



## Witchlord666 (2011 Március 14)




----------



## Witchlord666 (2011 Március 14)

A


----------



## Flava (2011 Március 14)

10


----------



## Flava (2011 Március 14)

11


----------



## Witchlord666 (2011 Március 14)

B


----------



## Flava (2011 Március 14)

13


----------



## Flava (2011 Március 14)

12


----------



## Flava (2011 Március 14)

14


----------



## Flava (2011 Március 14)

15


----------



## Flava (2011 Március 14)

16


----------



## Flava (2011 Március 14)

17


----------



## Witchlord666 (2011 Március 14)

C


----------



## Flava (2011 Március 14)

18


----------



## Flava (2011 Március 14)

19


----------



## Witchlord666 (2011 Március 14)

D


----------



## Flava (2011 Március 14)

20


----------



## Witchlord666 (2011 Március 14)

E


----------



## Flava (2011 Március 14)

21


----------



## Witchlord666 (2011 Március 14)

F


----------



## Witchlord666 (2011 Március 14)

G


----------



## Witchlord666 (2011 Március 14)

H


----------



## Witchlord666 (2011 Március 14)

I


----------



## Witchlord666 (2011 Március 14)

Í


----------



## Witchlord666 (2011 Március 14)

J


----------



## Witchlord666 (2011 Március 14)

K


----------



## Witchlord666 (2011 Március 14)

L


----------



## Kaadi (2011 Március 14)

Egy költői vénától jól becsípett bolha önéletrajz-regényét
Romhányi Józsefnek mondta tollba:

Születtem Dolhán,
egy kutyán,
tizenkettőben, Gezarol után.


----------



## Witchlord666 (2011 Március 14)

M


----------



## Kaadi (2011 Március 14)

Atyám
paraszti sorban élt egy lobogós gatyán.
Anyám
egy cipész vérét kicsikarva,
átment a kisiparba.


----------



## Valikaa (2011 Március 14)

sziasztok
csatlakozni szeretnék


----------



## Kaadi (2011 Március 14)

Kiskoromban elláttam már bolhai tisztemet,
s a csípésem jelentősen viszketett.
Lakókutyám egy kis pulipintyó,
mint jó
suba betakart,
de többet akart
ifjúi vágyam már tavaszra:


----------



## Witchlord666 (2011 Március 14)

N


----------



## Kaadi (2011 Március 14)

átköltöztem hát egy tágasabb kuvaszra,
mely nemsoká a plébános ebe lett.
Szemem előtt tehát már a papi pálya lebegett.


----------



## Witchlord666 (2011 Március 14)

O


----------



## Kaadi (2011 Március 14)

A lelkem felkészült,
s a tornácon, hol este a lelkész ült,
magam is reverendába bújtam.


----------



## Valikaa (2011 Március 14)

2


----------



## Witchlord666 (2011 Március 14)

Ó


----------



## Kaadi (2011 Március 14)

Ám az új tan
s a jámborság nem kötött le sokáig.
Megláttam másnap a szakácsnő bokáit,
fogtam
magam s kiugrottam.


----------



## Kaadi (2011 Március 14)

De csalódtam benne! Sós volt és lagymatag.
Az örökös hagymaszag
tönkretette a gyomrom,
és olyan testes volt, hogy féltem, agyonnyom.


----------



## Witchlord666 (2011 Március 14)

Ö


----------



## Kaadi (2011 Március 14)

Nem maradtam egy estet sem,
megszöktem a sekrestyésben,
aki velem a kocsmába tántorgott.


----------



## Valikaa (2011 Március 14)

3


----------



## Witchlord666 (2011 Március 14)

Ő


----------



## Valikaa (2011 Március 14)

4


----------



## Kaadi (2011 Március 14)

Magához vett a kántor ott,
s hogy lett tanyám egy tanár úr nadrágja?
- Ez a kis út nagy dráma
a kántorné életében.
Én megértem!


----------



## Witchlord666 (2011 Március 14)

P


----------



## Kaadi (2011 Március 14)

Így kerültem iskolába,
amit néhány diákban
tisztességgel kijártam.
Tanulnom ugyan csak ritkán akaródzott,
de mivel az osztály sűrűn vakarózott,
szavamra,
valamit mégiscsak szívhattam magamba!


----------



## Kaadi (2011 Március 14)

Érettségi vizsgánkon én átmentem.
Az elnökre.
Felnyögve
kaparászott utánam,
s bár az ízét utáltam,
mégis, pályám érdekében
addig benne éldegéltem,
amíg a rég áhított
fővárosba szállított.


----------



## Witchlord666 (2011 Március 14)

Q


----------



## Kaadi (2011 Március 14)

Az elnök egy kis színésznőt szeretett.
Így kaptam szerepet
az egyik színpadon.
De nem szerepeltem soha a színlapon,
mert atyám tanácsa mindig bennem marad:
"Sohase engedd kinyomni magad!"


----------



## Witchlord666 (2011 Március 14)

R


----------



## Kaadi (2011 Március 14)

Színésznőm illatos szoknyáján hintázva
jártam a színházba.
Az öltöző pad alatt
én is mindig jól kicsíptem magamat.
Ám az én művésznőm, felelőtlen fruska,
ráerőszakolt egy színikritikusra.


----------



## Valikaa (2011 Március 14)

5


----------



## Witchlord666 (2011 Március 14)

S


----------



## Valikaa (2011 Március 14)

6


----------



## Kaadi (2011 Március 14)

Azt hittem, vérembe megy most ész, értelem,
de rágós volt, fanyar, avas és vértelen,
ezért ugrottam át Önhöz néhány napra
többi rajongómat inkább megváratva.


----------



## Valikaa (2011 Március 14)

7


----------



## Kaadi (2011 Március 14)

Csináljunk most együtt egy jó csípős darabot.
...S ezzel a bolha jól belém harapott.
Akkorát csaptam rá, hogy hasadt a paplan.


----------



## Kaadi (2011 Március 14)

Hogy ugrott el mégis? Megfoghatatlan!
Veszítve karriert, nagy lakomát,
riadtan menekült az ablakon át.


----------



## Valikaa (2011 Március 14)

8


----------



## Kaadi (2011 Március 14)

Tovatűnt egy kóbor eben kutyagolva,
s lett, ami volt: kutyabolha.


----------



## Valikaa (2011 Március 14)

9


----------



## Valikaa (2011 Március 14)

10


----------



## Kaadi (2011 Március 14)

*Tavaszi madárdal*

Tavaszt zengnek a madárkák.Soha kedvesebb dalárdát!Ám az egyik némán kushad.Csak nem készül kritikusnak...


----------



## Valikaa (2011 Március 14)

11


----------



## Kaadi (2011 Március 14)

*Ebigramma*

Ebihalból nem lesz más, csak béka,még habálnává válni volna is szándéka.


----------



## Valikaa (2011 Március 14)

12


----------



## Valikaa (2011 Március 14)

13


----------



## Kaadi (2011 Március 14)

* Tyúk vagy tojás?*



Rég gyötrődve kutatjuk,
hogy a tojás volt-e előbb vagy a tyúk.
A tyúkot ez a gond sohasem bántotta,
csak az, mi lesz előbb: pörkölt vagy rántotta?


----------



## Valikaa (2011 Március 14)

14


----------



## Kaadi (2011 Március 14)

Románc


Zománclavórt sodort partra az áradat
Bús románcot látott, ki később ráakadt.
Lágy domborulatán kamasznyi teknős ült,
és ragyogott szegény.... 
Azt hitte, megnősült.


----------



## Valikaa (2011 Március 14)

15


----------



## Valikaa (2011 Március 14)

16


----------



## Valikaa (2011 Március 14)

17


----------



## Valikaa (2011 Március 14)

18


----------



## Valikaa (2011 Március 14)

19


----------



## Valikaa (2011 Március 14)

utolsóm most itt


----------



## lillavilla (2011 Március 14)

Köszönjük!


----------



## lillavilla (2011 Március 14)




----------



## lillavilla (2011 Március 14)

Bocs, hozzászólást gyűjtök


----------



## lillavilla (2011 Március 14)

További hsz-t gyűjtök


----------



## kikigigi (2011 Március 14)

Bizony,hogy jó.


----------



## lillavilla (2011 Március 14)

És még egy utolsót


----------



## kikigigi (2011 Március 14)

itt ott


----------



## kikigigi (2011 Március 14)

vizuális nevelés


----------



## kikigigi (2011 Március 14)

fejlődéslélektan


----------



## kikigigi (2011 Március 14)

módszertan


----------



## kikigigi (2011 Március 14)

mkio


----------



## kikigigi (2011 Március 14)

módszerek


----------



## lillavilla (2011 Március 14)

bocs. hszt-t gyűjtök


----------



## kikigigi (2011 Március 14)

filozófia


----------



## kikigigi (2011 Március 14)

köszi


----------



## kikigigi (2011 Március 14)

profil


----------



## kikigigi (2011 Március 14)

neveléselmélet


----------



## kikigigi (2011 Március 14)

oktatástörténet


----------



## kikigigi (2011 Március 14)

montessori


----------



## kikigigi (2011 Március 14)

waldorf ped.


----------



## almosbuda (2011 Március 14)

első


----------



## almosbuda (2011 Március 14)

2.


----------



## kocosjozsi (2011 Március 14)

1


----------



## kocosjozsi (2011 Március 14)

korg40 írta:


> *1408 (1408)
> 
> DVDrip XVid Hundub (2007)*
> 
> ...



thx


----------



## kocosjozsi (2011 Március 14)

korg40 írta:


> *A ház kulcsai
> 
> (Le chiavi di casa) (2004)*
> 
> ...



thx


----------



## kocosjozsi (2011 Március 14)

Tigerdata írta:


> *Honnan tudod 2010 HUN BDRip XviD-HUNDUB*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thx


----------



## kocosjozsi (2011 Március 14)

wertzulu írta:


> A kedvenc számom



opp


----------



## Slees (2011 Március 14)

még 17 hozzászólás


----------



## Slees (2011 Március 14)

elszámoltam még 14


----------



## Titii (2011 Március 14)

1


----------



## Slees (2011 Március 14)

akkor 12/a (babona nélkül)


----------



## Slees (2011 Március 14)

és most 12


----------



## Titii (2011 Március 14)

2


----------



## Titii (2011 Március 14)

3


----------



## Slees (2011 Március 14)

és 11


----------



## Titii (2011 Március 14)

4


----------



## Titii (2011 Március 14)

5


----------



## Slees (2011 Március 14)

jöhet a 10


----------



## Slees (2011 Március 14)

9


----------



## Titii (2011 Március 14)

6


----------



## Slees (2011 Március 14)

8


----------



## Titii (2011 Március 14)

7


----------



## Titii (2011 Március 14)

8


----------



## Slees (2011 Március 14)

7


----------



## Slees (2011 Március 14)

6


----------



## Slees (2011 Március 14)

5


----------



## Slees (2011 Március 14)

4


----------



## Slees (2011 Március 14)

3


----------



## Slees (2011 Március 14)

2


----------



## Slees (2011 Március 14)

1


----------



## Slees (2011 Március 14)

és a ráadás


----------



## Slees (2011 Március 14)

még1


----------



## Slees (2011 Március 14)

és 2


----------



## Slees (2011 Március 14)

3


----------



## Slees (2011 Március 14)

4


----------



## Slees (2011 Március 14)

5


----------



## Slees (2011 Március 14)

6


----------



## Slees (2011 Március 14)

007


----------



## kisicus (2011 Március 14)

szia

Ez is jó


----------



## kisicus (2011 Március 14)

1


----------



## kisicus (2011 Március 14)

2


----------



## bzsuzsa61 (2011 Március 14)

Sziasztok! 
Új vagyok itt a canadahun, és örülök, hogy ilyen jó helyre csöppentem. Gyönyörűek a munkáitok és az a rengeteg szebbnél szebb minta. Én nem régen tanultam meg horgolni, de nagyon megszerettem. Pár darab a munkáimból.


----------



## base13 (2011 Március 14)

Sziasztok!


----------



## base13 (2011 Március 14)

nagyon


----------



## jackosajt (2011 Március 14)

jackosajt szolgálattételre jelentkezik))


----------



## schmidt3636 (2011 Március 14)

üdvözlök mindenkit


----------



## Bajuszkás (2011 Március 14)

Én sajnos még kinlódok a 20-al.


----------



## schmidt3636 (2011 Március 14)

még egyszer


----------



## Bajuszkás (2011 Március 14)

Ma pedig elszeretném érni a bűvös határt.


----------



## Bajuszkás (2011 Március 14)

Írjon már nekem is valaki.


----------



## Bajuszkás (2011 Március 14)

Már nem is tudom hányadán állok.


----------



## octopus8 (2011 Március 14)

üdvözlök minden fórumozót ezen a honlapon


----------



## octopus8 (2011 Március 14)

Most vagyok itt először.


----------



## octopus8 (2011 Március 14)

szia! miért vagy ilyen türelmetlen?


----------



## Annech (2011 Március 14)

Megvan a 20 üzim sez a köcsög nem enged letölteni egy könyvet....


----------



## hreni75 (2011 Március 14)

Köszike. Rendes vagy.


----------



## hreni75 (2011 Március 14)

Sziasztok!

Megvan valakinek a Vervaco 35.365 számú keresztszemes minta?
Köszi!


----------



## hreni75 (2011 Március 14)

Sziasztok!
Keresem a Vervaco 35.400 keresztszemes mintát.


----------



## hreni75 (2011 Március 14)

Sziasztok!
Megvan valakinek a Vervaco 31.208 keresztszemes minta?


----------



## hreni75 (2011 Március 14)

Ismeri valaki a Permin of Copenhagen 163229 karácsonyi terítő keresztszemes mintát?


----------



## hreni75 (2011 Március 14)

Keresem a Lanarte 34399 keresztszemes mintát.
Köszi


----------



## hreni75 (2011 Március 14)

Megvan valakinek a Lanarte 34128 keresztszemes minta?


----------



## hreni75 (2011 Március 14)

Keresem a Lanarte 34721 keresztszemes mintát.


----------



## hreni75 (2011 Március 14)

Keresem a Lanarte 23008 keresztszemes mintát.(Maria van Scharrenburg)


----------



## hreni75 (2011 Március 14)

Keresem a Lanarte 35018 keresztszemes mintát.


----------



## jottoci (2011 Március 14)

Mi folyik itt?


----------



## hreni75 (2011 Március 14)

Keresem a Lanarte 34872a keresztszemes mintát.


----------



## hreni75 (2011 Március 14)

Keresem a Lanarte 34888 keresztszemes mintát.


----------



## hreni75 (2011 Március 14)

Keresem a Lanarte 34764 keresztszemes mintát.


----------



## hreni75 (2011 Március 14)

Idézet a lányom elsős olvasókönyvéből: " Aki tanít, tanul."


----------



## majtopi (2011 Március 14)

*Jelenléti*

Köszöntök mindenkit!





Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


----------



## jottoci (2011 Március 14)

Szerintem a taggá válni akarók nincsenek könnyű helyzetben.


----------



## hreni75 (2011 Március 14)

Sziasztok! Szép napot!!!


----------



## hreni75 (2011 Március 14)

Van valakinek Vervaco katalógusa?


----------



## hreni75 (2011 Március 14)

És Lanarte katalógusa?


----------



## hreni75 (2011 Március 14)

Keresek Permin of Copenhagen terítő mintákat és katalógust!


----------



## hreni75 (2011 Március 14)

Amikor tele van a hócipőd mindenkivel:

URAM! TÉGY ALKALMAZKODÓVÁ, HOGY EGYÜTT ÉLHESSEK HARMÓNIÁBAN AKIKKEL TORKIG VAGYOK!


----------



## ildici71 (2011 Március 14)

Sziasztok valakink nincs veletlenul kiscsoportos foglalkozasi terve kozlekedes temaval? Barmi otletet egitseget ezzel a temaval kapcsolatosan szivesen fogadok. Nagyon kicsi 2 es fel ev -3 eves korosztaly.Elore is koszonom.


----------



## gonna (2011 Március 14)

sok jo téma,annál több hozzászólás,nem gond


----------



## pinterne.evi (2011 Március 14)

Jó ez az oldal!


----------



## pinterne.evi (2011 Március 14)

Sok jó ötlet van!


----------



## pinterne.evi (2011 Március 14)




----------



## picike78 (2011 Március 14)

Sziasztok ha tudnátok nekem mp3 alapokat akkor nagyon hálaás lennék,köszönöm szépen .további szép estét


----------



## pinterne.evi (2011 Március 14)

Végre itt a tavasz!


----------



## pinterne.evi (2011 Március 14)

Szép a szerelem!


----------



## pinterne.evi (2011 Március 14)

Csicseregnek a madarak!


----------



## pinterne.evi (2011 Március 14)

Zozo gépezik egyedül!!


----------



## pinterne.evi (2011 Március 14)

jó


----------



## pinterne.evi (2011 Március 14)

Már 8!


----------



## pinterne.evi (2011 Március 14)

Ez a 10.


----------



## pinterne.evi (2011 Március 14)

Már csak 10.


----------



## pinterne.evi (2011 Március 14)

Újság


----------



## pinterne.evi (2011 Március 14)




----------



## pinterne.evi (2011 Március 14)




----------



## pinterne.evi (2011 Március 14)

Éljen a hosszú hétévége!


----------



## pinterne.evi (2011 Március 14)

Jó itthon!


----------



## pinterne.evi (2011 Március 14)

Már csak 4!


----------



## pinterne.evi (2011 Március 14)

Köszönöm a lehetőséget,


----------



## pinterne.evi (2011 Március 14)

hogy


----------



## pinterne.evi (2011 Március 14)

így összeszedhettem a 20 hozzászólást!


----------



## amanda0106 (2011 Március 14)

Sziasztok! Olyan jó lenne már használni azt a sok szép hasznos ötletet ami ezen az oldalon van! Segítsetek,légyszike!


----------



## Verbam (2011 Március 14)




----------



## amanda0106 (2011 Március 14)

Én is szeretnék innen letölteni és feltölteni !
Kérlek segítsetek!!!!


----------



## Verbam (2011 Március 14)




----------



## amanda0106 (2011 Március 14)

**

Sziasztok!
Szeretnék én is csatlakozni ehhez a népes táborhoz! Nagyon jó dolgok vannak itt. Pedagógus vagyok és szeretnék én is hasznos tagja lenni ennek az oldalnak! Köszönöm


----------



## Verbam (2011 Március 14)

hello


----------



## Verbam (2011 Március 14)

udvozlet


----------



## Verbam (2011 Március 14)

jelen


----------



## Verbam (2011 Március 14)

jo ejt


----------



## Verbam (2011 Március 14)

:444:


----------



## Verbam (2011 Március 14)

happy St'Patrick days


----------



## Verbam (2011 Március 14)

?


----------



## Verbam (2011 Március 14)

eljen Marcius 15


----------



## Verbam (2011 Március 14)

lassan


----------



## Verbam (2011 Március 14)

meglesz


----------



## Verbam (2011 Március 14)

a kello


----------



## Verbam (2011 Március 14)

szamu


----------



## Verbam (2011 Március 14)

uzenetem


----------



## Verbam (2011 Március 14)

koszonom


----------



## jmihalicza (2011 Március 14)

Sziasztok!

Jelen én is.


----------



## jmihalicza (2011 Március 14)

még mindig jelen


----------



## jmihalicza (2011 Március 14)

alakul


----------



## jmihalicza (2011 Március 14)

Már túljutottam a felén


----------



## gaborvincze4 (2011 Március 14)

hello


----------



## gaborvincze4 (2011 Március 14)

helloka


----------



## gaborvincze4 (2011 Március 14)

szia


----------



## gaborvincze4 (2011 Március 14)

ciao


----------



## gaborvincze4 (2011 Március 14)

jó éjszakát


----------



## gaborvincze4 (2011 Március 14)

jó reggelt


----------



## gaborvincze4 (2011 Március 14)

jó napot


----------



## gaborvincze4 (2011 Március 14)

sziasztok


----------



## gaborvincze4 (2011 Március 14)

csumi


----------



## gaborvincze4 (2011 Március 14)

csá


----------



## gaborvincze4 (2011 Március 14)

hola


----------



## gaborvincze4 (2011 Március 14)

jó ez az oldal


----------



## gaborvincze4 (2011 Március 14)

de komolyan


----------



## gaborvincze4 (2011 Március 14)

most ettem


----------



## gaborvincze4 (2011 Március 14)

és most ittam


----------



## gaborvincze4 (2011 Március 14)

vicces


----------



## gaborvincze4 (2011 Március 14)

funny


----------



## gaborvincze4 (2011 Március 14)

Fahrenheit


----------



## gaborvincze4 (2011 Március 14)

mindjárt kész


----------



## gaborvincze4 (2011 Március 14)

jó éjszakát mindenkinek, bocs az értelmetlen hozzászólásokért


----------



## m3peti (2011 Március 14)

Nem vagyok bőbeszédű. Ezt most 20 -szor le kell írnom? Szia Mindenkinek!


----------



## katickabogi (2011 Március 15)

Szia Mindenki!


----------



## katickabogi (2011 Március 15)

Miért van erre a 20-asra szükség?


----------



## katickabogi (2011 Március 15)

Nem lehetne egyszerűbben?


----------



## katickabogi (2011 Március 15)

Vagy csak én nem értem?


----------



## Drizzt Do'Urden (2011 Március 15)

Szép hajnalt!


----------



## sohajda (2011 Március 15)

Én is!


----------



## sohajda (2011 Március 15)

katickabogi! Csak írj valamit akárkinek! 20-ig


----------



## sohajda (2011 Március 15)

Nem ráérsz? Legalább gyakorolsz!


----------



## sohajda (2011 Március 15)

Neked meg Budapestről!


----------



## sohajda (2011 Március 15)

Üdvözlet Mindenkinek!


----------



## asus1 (2011 Március 15)

első


----------



## asus1 (2011 Március 15)

második


----------



## asus1 (2011 Március 15)

harmadik


----------



## asus1 (2011 Március 15)

4.


----------



## asus1 (2011 Március 15)

5.


----------



## asus1 (2011 Március 15)

6.


----------



## asus1 (2011 Március 15)

7.


----------



## asus1 (2011 Március 15)

8.


----------



## asus1 (2011 Március 15)

9.


----------



## asus1 (2011 Március 15)

10.


----------



## asus1 (2011 Március 15)

11.


----------



## asus1 (2011 Március 15)

12.


----------



## asus1 (2011 Március 15)

13.


----------



## asus1 (2011 Március 15)

14.


----------



## asus1 (2011 Március 15)

15.


----------



## asus1 (2011 Március 15)

16.


----------



## asus1 (2011 Március 15)

17.


----------



## asus1 (2011 Március 15)

18.


----------



## asus1 (2011 Március 15)

19.


----------



## asus1 (2011 Március 15)

kész


----------



## sohajda (2011 Március 15)

Nekem 14


----------



## sohajda (2011 Március 15)

Ügyes vagy asus1


----------



## sohajda (2011 Március 15)

Van még valaki új belépő?


----------



## sohajda (2011 Március 15)

Valaki szóljon már hozzám! már nem sok kell!


----------



## sohajda (2011 Március 15)

Már nem tudok többet várni!


----------



## illés jucus (2011 Március 15)

Hogyan tudom a feltöltötteket megnézni?


----------



## s_aalexa (2011 Március 15)

sziasztok


----------



## sohajda (2011 Március 15)

Szia s aalexa! Húzzál bele! Most végeztem felsőfokon.


----------



## s_aalexa (2011 Március 15)

igen én új vagyok


----------



## juhaszvivien9810 (2011 Március 15)

Sziasztok! Én is szeretek keresztszemezni, most pl egy konyharuhát fogok elkezdeni


----------



## s_aalexa (2011 Március 15)

én új vagyok de nem nagyon értem h ez h működik


----------



## Redchilli (2011 Március 15)

üdvözlet  1.


----------



## juhaszvivien9810 (2011 Március 15)

Ezt


----------



## s_aalexa (2011 Március 15)

sya.


----------



## juhaszvivien9810 (2011 Március 15)

Mediterrán tájkép!


----------



## s_aalexa (2011 Március 15)

sohajda te is új vagy?


----------



## s_aalexa (2011 Március 15)

m


----------



## octopus8 (2011 Március 15)

sziasztok! kellemes nemzeti ünnepet!


----------



## octopus8 (2011 Március 15)

még csak most ismerkedem a honlappal.


----------



## octopus8 (2011 Március 15)

s_aalexa írta:


> én új vagyok de nem nagyon értem h ez h működik


én is így vagyok, van valahol estleg egy tömör leírás, guide???:?:


----------



## nórika01 (2011 Március 15)

Sziasztok


----------



## octopus8 (2011 Március 15)

sohajda írta:


> Van még valaki új belépő?


nekem ez a hatodtikhsz-om. látom te mát túl vagy a kezdeten!


----------



## octopus8 (2011 Március 15)

ez a hetedik


----------



## octopus8 (2011 Március 15)

csak 20 másdopercenként lehet üzit küldeni,.


----------



## octopus8 (2011 Március 15)

9. úgy látom szépen akkurátusan a részletekre is figyelve alakította ki a probgramozó a honlapot


----------



## octopus8 (2011 Március 15)

10. egyre kíváncsibb vagyok a tényleges használat praktikusságára


----------



## octopus8 (2011 Március 15)

jár ezen a topicon olyan is aki már túl van az első 20 hsz-on?


----------



## octopus8 (2011 Március 15)

12. az is tetszik h egyszerűen lehet javítani a már elküldött hsz-t


----------



## octopus8 (2011 Március 15)

nem is emlékszem találkoztam e már ilyen részletesen szabályozott honlappal


----------



## octopus8 (2011 Március 15)

gondolom vannak moderátorok is , üdv nékik!


----------



## octopus8 (2011 Március 15)

15. vajon e modik legalább megnézik kié a leg-kreatívabb első 20?


----------



## octopus8 (2011 Március 15)

16. vajon mi lehet a részletes válasz?


----------



## octopus8 (2011 Március 15)

17 most látom balra lent van egy fórumszabályok hivatkozás


----------



## octopus8 (2011 Március 15)

18. lehet, hogy el kellene olvasnom?


----------



## octopus8 (2011 Március 15)

19. azt hiszem ránézek, átfutom.


----------



## octopus8 (2011 Március 15)

20. akkor rajta! lépjünk tovább!


----------



## somlói (2011 Március 15)

Ez nagyon hasznos, köszi.


----------



## selenor (2011 Március 15)

*alig várom*

Kíváncsi vagyok a tartalomra, nagyon érdekel 



Sajla írta:


> _Gabosné Balogh Judit_
> Jobb- és balkezes
> _írás és képességfejlesztő feladatlapok_
> _óvodásoknak_​
> ...


----------



## marichuy1 (2011 Március 15)

Sziasztok!
Köszönöm a topikot, nagyon jól jön


----------



## viki_89 (2011 Március 15)

1


----------



## viki_89 (2011 Március 15)

2


----------



## viki_89 (2011 Március 15)

3


----------



## viki_89 (2011 Március 15)

4


----------



## viki_89 (2011 Március 15)

5


----------



## viki_89 (2011 Március 15)

6


----------



## viki_89 (2011 Március 15)

7


----------



## viki_89 (2011 Március 15)

8


----------



## viki_89 (2011 Március 15)

9


----------



## viki_89 (2011 Március 15)

10


----------



## viki_89 (2011 Március 15)

11


----------



## viki_89 (2011 Március 15)

12


----------



## viki_89 (2011 Március 15)

13


----------



## viki_89 (2011 Március 15)

14


----------



## markolo (2011 Március 15)

*Üdv mindenkinek*

Üdvözlet Monorról mindenkinek ezen a szép márciusi napon. Jelentem itt a tavasz!!


----------



## markolo (2011 Március 15)

*hajrá hajrá hajrá*

....................


----------



## markolo (2011 Március 15)

gaborvincze4 írta:


> jó napot


 Szint úgy mindenkinek!


----------



## zsebita (2011 Március 15)

Nagyon ötletes és egyszerű díszek.


----------



## tolesole (2011 Március 15)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


cső


----------



## tolesole (2011 Március 15)

yeah


----------



## tolesole (2011 Március 15)

xy


----------



## tolesole (2011 Március 15)

asd


----------



## tolesole (2011 Március 15)

penis


----------



## tolesole (2011 Március 15)

:9:


----------



## zsebita (2011 Március 15)

Sziasztok!

Én nagyon szeretnék ezekről az oldalakról ötleteket meríteni,de nincs meg a 20 hozzászólásom és nem is tudom hogyan lehet hozzá szólni. Segítsetek nekem!!!
Köszi:Andrea


----------



## tolesole (2011 Március 15)




----------



## tolesole (2011 Március 15)

kiss


----------



## zsebita (2011 Március 15)

*....*

Hozzászólok,de nem tudom sikerül-e.


----------



## tolesole (2011 Március 15)




----------



## tolesole (2011 Március 15)

:d


----------



## zsebita (2011 Március 15)

k


----------



## natesz64 (2011 Március 15)

Üdvözlet Nyíregyházáról


----------



## zsebita (2011 Március 15)

ssssssssssss


----------



## natesz64 (2011 Március 15)

Üdvözlet Nyíregyházáról!


----------



## zsebita (2011 Március 15)

Én is letöltésért hajtok.


----------



## zsebita (2011 Március 15)

Sziasztok!


----------



## zsebita (2011 Március 15)

Én is ovo néni vagyok.


----------



## zsebita (2011 Március 15)

Sok jó ötletet láttam itt.


----------



## zsebita (2011 Március 15)

Szeretném letölteni őket,


----------



## zsebita (2011 Március 15)

de még nincs meg


----------



## zsebita (2011 Március 15)

a 20 hozzá szólásom.


----------



## zsebita (2011 Március 15)

Így most próbálkozom.


----------



## zsebita (2011 Március 15)

Anyák napi


----------



## zsebita (2011 Március 15)

műsort,vagy ötletet keresek.


----------



## zsebita (2011 Március 15)

Ha tudtok segíteni


----------



## zsebita (2011 Március 15)

azt nagyon megköszönöm.


----------



## zsebita (2011 Március 15)

ajándék ötletek is


----------



## zsebita (2011 Március 15)

érdekelnek amit kicsikkel lehet készíteni.


----------



## zsebita (2011 Március 15)

Nekem most kiscsoportosaim vannak és még gyakoroljuk


----------



## zsebita (2011 Március 15)

a különböző technikákat.


----------



## zsebita (2011 Március 15)

üdv. Andrea


----------



## Erika tanítónéni (2011 Március 15)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Erika tanítónéni (2011 Március 15)

Nagyon jó ez az oldal!


----------



## Erika tanítónéni (2011 Március 15)

Ha van valami olyan az életedben, amit nem akarsz, akkor ne aggódj tovább miatta, és ne is beszélj róla! Az energia, amit belefektetsz, életben tartja. Ne fektess bele több energiát és el fog tűnni!


----------



## csanyia (2011 Március 15)

Sziasztok


----------



## Erika tanítónéni (2011 Március 15)

A lelkünk és csakis a lelkünk az, ami leláncol vagy felszabadít bennünket.


----------



## Erika tanítónéni (2011 Március 15)

A férfiúnak minden joga annyi,
amennyit a nő ad neki.
Móricz Zsigmond


----------



## sirlacika (2011 Március 15)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Erika tanítónéni (2011 Március 15)

A férfiúnak minden joga annyi,
amennyit a nő ad neki.
Móricz Zsigmond


----------



## Erika tanítónéni (2011 Március 15)

Csak az elviselhetetlen, ami céltalan.
Franz Werfel


----------



## sirlacika (2011 Március 15)

Köszönöm a lehetőséget!


----------



## Erika tanítónéni (2011 Március 15)

A vidám elme jó orvosságul szolgál; a szomorú lélek pedig megszáraztja a csontokat. 
Biblia


----------



## sirlacika (2011 Március 15)

Kedves Erika!

Jó ötlet idézeteket írni!


----------



## Erika tanítónéni (2011 Március 15)

A legrégibb, legrövidebb szavak, - az "igen" és a "nem" - igénylik a legalaposabb gondolkodást.
Püthagorasz


----------



## Erika tanítónéni (2011 Március 15)

A vidám elme megvidámítja az orcát, de a szívnek bánatja miatt a lélek megszomorodik.
Biblia


----------



## sirlacika (2011 Március 15)

Örülök, hogy itt a tavasz.


----------



## Erika tanítónéni (2011 Március 15)

szép a szerelem


----------



## sirlacika (2011 Március 15)

Két hónap múlva nyár


----------



## sirlacika (2011 Március 15)

Görögország újra!


----------



## sirlacika (2011 Március 15)

Még 13 hozzászólás kell!


----------



## sirlacika (2011 Március 15)

Holnap megyünk dolgozni


----------



## sirlacika (2011 Március 15)

Ma még élvezni kell a szabadságot!


----------



## sirlacika (2011 Március 15)

Még 10 hozzászólás


----------



## sirlacika (2011 Március 15)

Már csak 9


----------



## Erika tanítónéni (2011 Március 15)

Az élet szép csak tudni kell élni


----------



## sirlacika (2011 Március 15)

Tekerjetek emerre, ne legyetek leverve, jelenjetek meg egyes helyeken kedves emberekkel, legyen eszetek, de nevessetek rengeteget, rendesen szeressetek, keressetek eleget, de legyetek emberek.


----------



## sirlacika (2011 Március 15)

Nyakas a parasztgazda, faragatlan fajta.
Kajla bajsza alatt kacag, ha dagad a flaska.
Haj-jaj, ablak alatt dalra fakad, s szakadatlan hajtja,
Ha laza a gatyamadzag, csak kalap van rajta.
Ablak alatt dalra fakad, s szakadatlan hajtja,
Ha laza a gatyamadzag, csak kalap van rajta.
 Kárpátia


----------



## sirlacika (2011 Március 15)

Folyton torkos, drótos tót sós ropogóst kóstol,
Potyog most sok olcsó gomb, oly komoly gyomortól.
Hó-hó, ódon hordóból csobogó jó bort mohón kortyol,
No, most gondoskodjon, doktor, módos koporsóról!
 Kárpátia


----------



## sirlacika (2011 Március 15)

Csalitban csicsergés, csattogás,
Csörgedező csermely-csobogás,
Csonka cserfán csúf csóka cserreg,
Cserkészfiúk csapata cseveg,
Csokrot csinálunk csillagvirágból,
Csípéseket csalunk csalárd csalánból,
Csiga csöndben csúszik csicsóka csúcsára,
Csipkés cserlevélen cserebogár csápja.


----------



## sirlacika (2011 Március 15)

A kiskakas kikukorékolásig él.


----------



## Erika tanítónéni (2011 Március 15)

A szerelem csodálatos ha megtalálod a hozzád illő embert


----------



## sirlacika (2011 Március 15)

Iszik kicsit, s így indít biciklizni mindig.
Bíz` kicsípik, s viszik is nyírpilisi sittig.
Sír-rí, nincs kis rigli, nincs bilincs, mit civil ki bír nyitni.
Illik ily piciny csínyt így, rittig sittig vinni?
 Kárpátia


----------



## echo11 (2011 Március 15)

meg lesz ez a 20....


----------



## sirlacika (2011 Március 15)

Egy pocakpöckölő picike pocok pocakonpöckölt egy másik pocakpöckölő picikepockot a pocakon pöckölt picike pocokvisszapöckölte a pocakpöckölő picike pockot.


----------



## echo11 (2011 Március 15)

19


----------



## sirlacika (2011 Március 15)

A leghosszabb magyarszó: megszentségteleníthetetlenségeskedéseitekért.


----------



## sirlacika (2011 Március 15)

Nem minden fajta tarka-barka szarka farka tarka-barka, csak a tarka-barka szarka farka tarka-barka!


----------



## echo11 (2011 Március 15)

18


----------



## Erika tanítónéni (2011 Március 15)

Az ipafai papnak fapipája van tehát az ipafai fapipa papi fapipa


----------



## echo11 (2011 Március 15)

17


----------



## echo11 (2011 Március 15)

16


----------



## Erika tanítónéni (2011 Március 15)

Bu bu bu boci szomorú


----------



## echo11 (2011 Március 15)

14


----------



## echo11 (2011 Március 15)

13


----------



## echo11 (2011 Március 15)

12


----------



## Erika tanítónéni (2011 Március 15)

csingiling csingiling enyém most a szó


----------



## echo11 (2011 Március 15)

10


----------



## echo11 (2011 Március 15)

9


----------



## echo11 (2011 Március 15)

8


----------



## Erika tanítónéni (2011 Március 15)

Én vagyok az első tavaszi virág


----------



## viki_89 (2011 Március 15)

15


----------



## viki_89 (2011 Március 15)

16


----------



## Erika tanítónéni (2011 Március 15)

Játszik a szél jázszik


----------



## viki_89 (2011 Március 15)

17


----------



## viki_89 (2011 Március 15)

18


----------



## Erika tanítónéni (2011 Március 15)

Köszönt a világ


----------



## viki_89 (2011 Március 15)

19


----------



## viki_89 (2011 Március 15)

20


----------



## Erika tanítónéni (2011 Március 15)

Honda hornet 250


----------



## ebenbry (2011 Március 15)

Üdv mindenkinek, szeretném már, ha gyűlne a 20 hozzászólásom, mert van pár könyv, amit fel szeretnék tölteni.


----------



## ebenbry (2011 Március 15)

2


----------



## ebenbry (2011 Március 15)

3


----------



## echo11 (2011 Március 15)

6


----------



## echo11 (2011 Március 15)

5


----------



## ebenbry (2011 Március 15)

4


----------



## echo11 (2011 Március 15)

4


----------



## ebenbry (2011 Március 15)

5


----------



## ebenbry (2011 Március 15)

6


----------



## sirlacika (2011 Március 15)

Még mindig nem tudok letölteni


----------



## ebenbry (2011 Március 15)

7


----------



## ebenbry (2011 Március 15)

8


----------



## ebenbry (2011 Március 15)

9


----------



## ebenbry (2011 Március 15)

10


----------



## ebenbry (2011 Március 15)

11


----------



## ebenbry (2011 Március 15)

12


----------



## ebenbry (2011 Március 15)

13


----------



## ebenbry (2011 Március 15)

14


----------



## ebenbry (2011 Március 15)

15


----------



## ebenbry (2011 Március 15)

16


----------



## ebenbry (2011 Március 15)

17


----------



## ebenbry (2011 Március 15)

18


----------



## ebenbry (2011 Március 15)

19


----------



## ebenbry (2011 Március 15)

20


----------



## Bandita0416 (2011 Március 15)

Hali


----------



## Bandita0416 (2011 Március 15)

mi újság?


----------



## Bandita0416 (2011 Március 15)

Nincs meg a fülesmackó csengőhangban valakinek?


----------



## Bandita0416 (2011 Március 15)

4


----------



## misike1955 (2011 Március 15)

*Sziasztok 1*

Sziasztok 1


----------



## misike1955 (2011 Március 15)

4


----------



## misike1955 (2011 Március 15)

Sziasztok ennek mi értelme van ennek a 20 hozzászólásnak mindenki össze vissza írogat minden baromságot a hely fogy a serveren 1 db árva letöltés miatt


----------



## misike1955 (2011 Március 15)

de remek csináljuk


----------



## misike1955 (2011 Március 15)

remélem


----------



## misike1955 (2011 Március 15)

akkor talán 6 remélem mindenkire


----------



## misike1955 (2011 Március 15)

na akkor még egy


----------



## misike1955 (2011 Március 15)

remélem működik a 20. után


----------



## misike1955 (2011 Március 15)

remek haladok


----------



## misike1955 (2011 Március 15)

hú de ráérek


----------



## misike1955 (2011 Március 15)

az értelmes ember talál magának értelmes elfoglaltságot


----------



## misike1955 (2011 Március 15)

na már csak 6


----------



## misike1955 (2011 Március 15)

jaj de jó


----------



## misike1955 (2011 Március 15)

és a cél előtt


----------



## misike1955 (2011 Március 15)

jaj csak nehogy most haljak meg


----------



## misike1955 (2011 Március 15)

bocs a haljak javítás


----------



## misike1955 (2011 Március 15)

már javítottam


----------



## misike1955 (2011 Március 15)

na most


----------



## misike1955 (2011 Március 15)

Te ez talán


----------



## misike1955 (2011 Március 15)

már túl vagyok szuper remélem működik


----------



## misike1955 (2011 Március 15)

de nem működik


----------



## gabi1021 (2011 Március 15)

nekem 7


----------



## gabi1021 (2011 Március 15)

8 - leszakadt a polc


----------



## gabi1021 (2011 Március 15)

9 - kis FERENC


----------



## gabi1021 (2011 Március 15)

10 - tíz, tiszta víz, ha nem tiszta, vidd vissza, majd az ökör megissza


----------



## gabi1021 (2011 Március 15)

1 - megérett a meggy


----------



## gabi1021 (2011 Március 15)

2 - csipkebokor vessző


----------



## gabi1021 (2011 Március 15)

3 - várom a párom


----------



## gabi1021 (2011 Március 15)

4 - nehogy rossz légy!


----------



## gabi1021 (2011 Március 15)

5 - szakad a köd


----------



## gabi1021 (2011 Március 15)

6 - hasad a pad


----------



## gabi1021 (2011 Március 15)

7 - ez nem jut eszembe


----------



## gabi1021 (2011 Március 15)

már csak 3


----------



## gabi1021 (2011 Március 15)

már csak 2


----------



## gabi1021 (2011 Március 15)

már csak 1


----------



## gabi1021 (2011 Március 15)

1 ráadás, ha rosszul számoltam volna


----------



## gabi1021 (2011 Március 15)

köszönöm, köszönöm, köszönöm!


----------



## szekijoz (2011 Március 15)

i jelen


----------



## szekijoz (2011 Március 15)

kell,hogy várj


----------



## szekijoz (2011 Március 15)

várj is meg


----------



## szekijoz (2011 Március 15)

ne félj


----------



## szekijoz (2011 Március 15)

újra


----------



## szekijoz (2011 Március 15)

vissza


----------



## szekijoz (2011 Március 15)

jövök


----------



## szekijoz (2011 Március 15)

de


----------



## szekijoz (2011 Március 15)

addig


----------



## szekijoz (2011 Március 15)

írj


----------



## szekijoz (2011 Március 15)

gyakran


----------



## burjan2zsuzsa (2011 Március 15)

*üdv*



Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg



Sziasztok!


----------



## szekijoz (2011 Március 15)

ugy


----------



## szekijoz (2011 Március 15)

szerezz


----------



## szekijoz (2011 Március 15)

egy


----------



## szekijoz (2011 Március 15)

kis


----------



## szekijoz (2011 Március 15)

örömöt


----------



## szekijoz (2011 Március 15)

nekem


----------



## szekijoz (2011 Március 15)

titokban


----------



## szekijoz (2011 Március 15)

sírhatsz


----------



## szekijoz (2011 Március 15)

egy


----------



## szekijoz (2011 Március 15)

kicsit


----------



## PaSa1957 (2011 Március 15)

Ha elküldöm 20x akkor "jó vagyok"?


----------



## PaSa1957 (2011 Március 15)

Ha elküldöm 19x akkor "jó vagyok"?


----------



## PaSa1957 (2011 Március 15)

Ha elküldöm 18x akkor "jó vagyok"?


----------



## PaSa1957 (2011 Március 15)

És ha elküldöm 17x akkor "jó vagyok"?


----------



## hajehaje (2011 Március 15)

*1*

1


----------



## hajehaje (2011 Március 15)

2


----------



## hajehaje (2011 Március 15)

3


----------



## hajehaje (2011 Március 15)

4


----------



## hajehaje (2011 Március 15)

5


----------



## Geda (2011 Március 15)

Hali!

Elsők a gyerekeim.


----------



## Geda (2011 Március 15)

A második a keresztöltés.


----------



## Geda (2011 Március 15)

A harmadik a gobelin.


----------



## sztinala (2011 Március 15)

Hali!


----------



## Geda (2011 Március 15)

A negyedik a kertészkedés erkélyen én földön egyaránt.


----------



## sztinala (2011 Március 15)

Köszike, hogy kiírtad ezt, hogy gyorsan összejöjjön a 20


----------



## sztinala (2011 Március 15)

még 17


----------



## Geda (2011 Március 15)

Az ötödik az olvasás. Erre vaj mily kevés időm van.


----------



## sztinala (2011 Március 15)

még 16


----------



## sztinala (2011 Március 15)

még 15


----------



## Geda (2011 Március 15)

hatodik a sütés sütikre vonatkozik főként


----------



## sztinala (2011 Március 15)

még 14


----------



## sztinala (2011 Március 15)

még 13


----------



## Geda (2011 Március 15)

Az embernek hány hobbyja lehet?


----------



## sztinala (2011 Március 15)

még 12


----------



## sztinala (2011 Március 15)

még11


----------



## sztinala (2011 Március 15)

még 10


----------



## sztinala (2011 Március 15)

még 9


----------



## sztinala (2011 Március 15)

8


----------



## sztinala (2011 Március 15)

Hú már 12-nél tartok!


----------



## sztinala (2011 Március 15)

13 húgom kedvenc száma


----------



## sztinala (2011 Március 15)

Babonásan retteg tőle


----------



## sztinala (2011 Március 15)

nekem még 5 hozzászólást kell írnom


----------



## sztinala (2011 Március 15)

nagy visszaszámlálás


----------



## sztinala (2011 Március 15)

3


----------



## sztinala (2011 Március 15)

2


----------



## sztinala (2011 Március 15)

végre megvan a 20


----------



## sztinala (2011 Március 15)

szabadon garázdálkodhatom


----------



## Geda (2011 Március 15)

ablak tisztítás régről ecetes víz garantált a siker


----------



## Geda (2011 Március 15)

akváriumba sósavat kell tenni persze nagy hígítási arányban és a halak egyes parazitáit kiirtja. a halak megmaradnak.


----------



## Geda (2011 Március 15)

mi viszi ki a fűfoltokat? a házi szappan aranyat ér


----------



## Geda (2011 Március 15)

ha szalad a harisnya és nincs másik akkor körömlakkal megállíthatod a szemszaladást.


----------



## Geda (2011 Március 15)

*Nagyon jó*

Nagyon tetszik ez a fórum


----------



## turbi1969 (2011 Március 15)

*első*

1.


----------



## turbi1969 (2011 Március 15)

*második*

2.


----------



## turbi1969 (2011 Március 15)

sziasztok!


----------



## turbi1969 (2011 Március 15)

Sok érdekes dolog szerepel az oldalon!


----------



## turbi1969 (2011 Március 15)

Szeretnék már állandó tag lenni!


----------



## turbi1969 (2011 Március 15)

Üdv mindenkinek!


----------



## turbi1969 (2011 Március 15)

Szép napot kívánok!


----------



## turbi1969 (2011 Március 15)

Minden jót !


----------



## turbi1969 (2011 Március 15)

Sok sikert!


----------



## turbi1969 (2011 Március 15)

Jó egészséget!


----------



## turbi1969 (2011 Március 15)

Vidám perceket!


----------



## turbi1969 (2011 Március 15)

Üdv Miskolcról!


----------



## turbi1969 (2011 Március 15)

16


----------



## turbi1969 (2011 Március 15)

17


----------



## turbi1969 (2011 Március 15)

Na még 3 üzenet!


----------



## turbi1969 (2011 Március 15)

Még 2


----------



## turbi1969 (2011 Március 15)

Már csak 1!!!!!


----------



## turbi1969 (2011 Március 15)

Hurrá!!!!!


----------



## kocosjozsi (2011 Március 16)

*köszönöm.ez egy régen keresett film, ami jó*

,


tudorka75 írta:


> színes, magyarul beszélő, lengyel filmdráma, 147 perc, 1981
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kocosjozsi (2011 Március 16)

*thx a feltöltőnek a munkájáért,ez is egy jó film*

,


Vicuska27 írta:


> A zöldfülű (The Rookie) 1990
> Szinkronizált amerikai akció-vígjáték
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ans1979 (2011 Március 16)

Üdv mindenkinek!


----------



## Ans1979 (2011 Március 16)

Szeretném összegyűjteni a 20 postot...


----------



## Ans1979 (2011 Március 16)

és ha meglesz akkor majd értelmesebb dolgokat is fogok írni.


----------



## Ans1979 (2011 Március 16)

Érdekes a letöltések alapján találtam én is a fórumot...


----------



## Ans1979 (2011 Március 16)

És ti?


----------



## Ans1979 (2011 Március 16)

még 15 post kell.


----------



## Ans1979 (2011 Március 16)

Már csak 14.


----------



## Ans1979 (2011 Március 16)

Ez így uncsi lesz.


----------



## Ans1979 (2011 Március 16)

Nem csak írni,...


----------



## Ans1979 (2011 Március 16)

... de olvasni is.


----------



## Ans1979 (2011 Március 16)

Kérlek nézzétek el nekem,


----------



## Ans1979 (2011 Március 16)

de reggel van és még nem ittam meg a reggeli kreativitásomat.


----------



## Ans1979 (2011 Március 16)

Már csak 8.


----------



## Ans1979 (2011 Március 16)

7 hattyú, tolla tiszta hó,


----------



## Ans1979 (2011 Március 16)

6 tyúkanyó


----------



## Ans1979 (2011 Március 16)

5 szélkakaska


----------



## Ans1979 (2011 Március 16)

4 nyafka macska,


----------



## Ans1979 (2011 Március 16)

3 veréb zenész


----------



## Ans1979 (2011 Március 16)

2 gerle


----------



## Ans1979 (2011 Március 16)

... és 1 csííííz (  ) a csupasz körtefán


----------



## Ans1979 (2011 Március 16)

Még mindig nem elég????


----------



## luckypatak (2011 Március 16)

en elkezdtem szedni osze a hozaszolasokat ez az 1


----------



## luckypatak (2011 Március 16)

2 ember a viz partjan mossa a labait


----------



## luckypatak (2011 Március 16)

3 vereb a fan futyul a lanyoknak


----------



## luckypatak (2011 Március 16)

4 kis cica ul az ablak parkanyan


----------



## luckypatak (2011 Március 16)

5 mehecske zumog a viragon


----------



## luckypatak (2011 Március 16)

6 tyuk szaladgal az udvaron


----------



## luckypatak (2011 Március 16)

7 fa let a szomszedban elultetve


----------



## luckypatak (2011 Március 16)

8 dinar a zsebemben van,keves


----------



## luckypatak (2011 Március 16)

9 kis golya leszalt a tora ,elhozta nekunk a nyart


----------



## luckypatak (2011 Március 16)

10 kis roka a hatarban van


----------



## luckypatak (2011 Március 16)

11 kis malac let a kocamnak


----------



## luckypatak (2011 Március 16)

a vadnyugaton 12 hires revolveres volt


----------



## luckypatak (2011 Március 16)

13 az valakinek szerencses szam


----------



## luckypatak (2011 Március 16)

14 eves a a szomszed kis gyermek


----------



## luckypatak (2011 Március 16)

15 orakor lesz az ebed


----------



## luckypatak (2011 Március 16)

16 alma van a kosarban


----------



## luckypatak (2011 Március 16)

17 eves votam amikor megszeretem 1 Melania nevu lanyt


----------



## luckypatak (2011 Március 16)

18 ev ez am valami ...


----------



## luckypatak (2011 Március 16)

19 ev voltam mikor katona letem..


----------



## luckypatak (2011 Március 16)

20 ,es enyi tolem,udv mindenkinek...


----------



## luckypatak (2011 Március 16)

remelem h nem zavartam senkit


----------



## selenor (2011 Március 16)

Egyéni fejl-i tervet több félét is tudnék feltölteni, de még nem vagyok jogosult


----------



## selenor (2011 Március 16)

Mi érdekel? Részképességek fejlesztése, grafomotorikum fejlesztése, komplex?


----------



## selenor (2011 Március 16)

a csoportomban egyénre szabottan lebontott terveket készítek


----------



## selenor (2011 Március 16)

olyan sok mindent töltöttetek már fel


----------



## selenor (2011 Március 16)

én csak várakozom, hogy meg tudjam nézni


----------



## selenor (2011 Március 16)

ez a 20 hozzászólás elég kemény megszorítás


----------



## selenor (2011 Március 16)

bár biztos megvan az értelme


----------



## kiszamolo (2011 Március 16)

Valaki árulja már el, mi az értelme ennek a 20 hozzászólásnak? A 2 nap várakozást sem értem, még olyat sem láttam sehol, de ez a 20 hozzászólás...


----------



## kiszamolo (2011 Március 16)

csak hogy gyűljenek az értelmetlen hozzászólások?


----------



## kiszamolo (2011 Március 16)

hogy nehezebb legyen olvasni az oldalakat a sok kamu beírás miatt?


----------



## kiszamolo (2011 Március 16)

hogy teleszórják a hozzászólásokkal az oldalakat?


----------



## kiszamolo (2011 Március 16)

Vagy minden mondatért új hozzászólás szülessen?


----------



## kiszamolo (2011 Március 16)

Ahogy én is csinálom?


----------



## kiszamolo (2011 Március 16)

Ez volna a cél?


----------



## kiszamolo (2011 Március 16)

Vagy túl nagy vinyó van a szerverben és ezzel akarják teletölteni?


----------



## kiszamolo (2011 Március 16)

Vagy ettől lesz a legnagyobb a fórum?


----------



## kiszamolo (2011 Március 16)

mert boldog-boldogtalan ír legalább 20-at?


----------



## kiszamolo (2011 Március 16)

Nekem mindegy.


----------



## kiszamolo (2011 Március 16)

Ha ettől boldog valaki,


----------



## kiszamolo (2011 Március 16)

Rajtam nem múlhat a dolog.


----------



## kiszamolo (2011 Március 16)

Kikötés, hogy értelmes legyen a hozzászólás.


----------



## kiszamolo (2011 Március 16)

Mivel filozofálok, remélem, ez annak számít.


----------



## kiszamolo (2011 Március 16)

Ugye?


----------



## kiszamolo (2011 Március 16)

Végül is hamar megvan, még ha semmi értelme sincs.


----------



## kiszamolo (2011 Március 16)

Írsz egy pár szót,


----------



## kiszamolo (2011 Március 16)

nyomod a küldést,


----------



## kiszamolo (2011 Március 16)

És mire feleszmélsz, már meg is van a 20.


----------



## Cuby (2011 Március 16)

Üdv Mindenkinek !


----------



## Cuby (2011 Március 16)

Hsz 2. :S


----------



## Cuby (2011 Március 16)

- Ki az abszolút optimista?
- Az a férj, aki a feleségét a divatház előtt járó motorral várja.


----------



## Cuby (2011 Március 16)

- Ki az abszolút kancsal?
- Akinek síráskor a hátán folynak végig a könnyei.


----------



## Cuby (2011 Március 16)

- Mi az abszolút pech?
- Zuhanó repülőgépről süllyedő hajóra esni.


----------



## Cuby (2011 Március 16)

- Mi az abszolút kitolás?
- Struccot megijeszteni a beton fölött.


----------



## Cuby (2011 Március 16)

- Mi az abszolút kaktuszhamisítvány?
- A cserépbe ültetett sündisznó. ))


----------



## Cuby (2011 Március 16)

- Mi az abszolút semmi?
- Egy léggömb, meghámozva.


----------



## Cuby (2011 Március 16)

Bemegy az indián a hivatalba:
- Jó napot, szeretném megváltoztatni a nevemet.
- Miért, mi a maga neve?
-"Messze szálló, színarany nyílvessző, mely mindig célba talál".
- Hmm, hát ez tényleg elég hosszú név. És mire akarja változtatni?
- "Zuttty"!


----------



## Cuby (2011 Március 16)

- Ki az abszolút bombanő?
- Aki ha bemegy a spájzba, a kolbászok mind felállnak.


----------



## Cuby (2011 Március 16)

- Ki az abszolút bizalmatlan?
- Aki kézfogás után megszámolja, hogy megvannak-e az ujjai.


----------



## Cuby (2011 Március 16)

- Mi az abszolút borzasztó?
- Ha az ember veszekedni akar, de nincs kivel.


----------



## Cuby (2011 Március 16)

- Mi az abszolút tragédia?
- Amikor a tiszavirágnak peches napja van.


----------



## Cuby (2011 Március 16)

A rendőrségen csörög a telefon:
- Itt az állatkert. Megszökött a zsiráfunk.
Mire a rendőr:
- Jegyzem, kérem! Van valami különös ismertetőjele?


----------



## Cuby (2011 Március 16)

Két rendőr beszélget:
- Képzeld, milyen hülye a feleségem! Vettem neki egy hűtőgépet, és még mindig teknőben mos.


----------



## Cuby (2011 Március 16)

A fókafiú udvarol a fókalánynak, de az erősen kéreti magát.
- Ez nem igaz! - dühöng a fókafiú - Rajta vagyunk a kihaló állatok listáján, ez meg itt kéreti magát !


----------



## Cuby (2011 Március 16)

A rendőr bemegy a pizzériába:
- Egy sonkás pizzát kérek.
- Négy vagy nyolc szeletbe vágjam? - kérdezi az eladó.
- Négybe, ha lehet, mert a nyolcat nem bírom megenni.


----------



## Cuby (2011 Március 16)

- Jean, hozzon tűt és cérnát.
- Minek, uram?
- Nyelvet akarok ölteni magamra.


----------



## Cuby (2011 Március 16)

A körzeti rendelőben csöng a telefon:
- Kérem, nagyon rosszul érzem magam. Ki tudnának küldeni egy orvost a lakásomra?
- Sajnos már késő van. Fáradjon talán be személyesen.
- Az lehetetlen. Lázas vagyok, és jártányi erőm sincs.
- Kérem, mi nem sürgetjük. Jöjjön el akkor, ha jobban lesz.


----------



## Cuby (2011 Március 16)

A rendőr rászól a fiára:
- Fiam, ne dohányozz, korai az még neked!
- De papa, te is ötödikes voltál, mikor elkezdtél cigarettázni! - válaszol a gyerek.
- Igen, fiam, de én akkor már tizenhat voltam.


----------



## fodorcsabi (2011 Március 16)

*20 hozzászólás*

szeretném mihamarabb begyüjteni a 20 hozzászólást.
könnyűzenei témákban, motoros témákban vagyok leginkább elérhető.
Kösz.


----------



## Agnes73 (2011 Március 16)

Köszönet a lehetőségért


----------



## Agnes73 (2011 Március 16)

Plusz 1 jelen


----------



## Agnes73 (2011 Március 16)

Mindenkit köszöntök Kaposvárról.


----------



## Agnes73 (2011 Március 16)




----------



## Agnes73 (2011 Március 16)

Hali mindenkinek


----------



## Agnes73 (2011 Március 16)

Remélem megtalálom azt, amiért csatlakoztam


----------



## solberke (2011 Március 16)

*félelem*

Félek a Japán atomerőmű robbanásaitól, s azok hatásaitól.


----------



## Agnes73 (2011 Március 16)

kiss


----------



## Agnes73 (2011 Március 16)

:9:


----------



## Nyufi (2011 Március 16)

Szép napot Mindenkinek!


----------



## Nyufi (2011 Március 16)

Kíváncsivá


----------



## Nyufi (2011 Március 16)

tett


----------



## Nyufi (2011 Március 16)

néhány téma


----------



## Nyufi (2011 Március 16)

az oldalon


----------



## Nyufi (2011 Március 16)

ezekben


----------



## Nyufi (2011 Március 16)

szeretnék


----------



## Nyufi (2011 Március 16)

elmerül(get)ni


----------



## Nyufi (2011 Március 16)

megízlelni...


----------



## Nyufi (2011 Március 16)

és tanulni belőle,...


----------



## Nyufi (2011 Március 16)

általa


----------



## Nyufi (2011 Március 16)

csak néha az a "pici", az a picike lépés hiányzik, amivel az elsőt tenném meg


----------



## Vicente19870 (2011 Március 16)

Hy Szlovákiából!


----------



## Bongyorocska (2011 Március 16)

Sziasztok !
Remek az oldal!
Gratula!


----------



## joskaistvan (2011 Március 16)

*1 egy*

Sziasztok! Egy megérett a megy.


----------



## joskaistvan (2011 Március 16)

Kettő,


----------



## knight0 (2011 Március 16)

helló Knight


----------



## bryan (2011 Március 16)

helló mindenki!


----------



## primaspierre (2011 Március 16)

köszi


----------



## Kisildy (2011 Március 16)

Helló!Azt szeretném kérdezni,ha én tag vagyok,de régóta nem léptem be,akkor újra kell a 20 hozzászólás???


----------



## tomyko (2011 Március 16)

sziasztok.


----------



## t-b (2011 Március 16)

*köszönet*



Melitta írta:


> 7, sziasztokkiss


köszi


----------



## echo11 (2011 Március 16)

csak össze jön az a 20...


----------



## echo11 (2011 Március 16)

ezért vicceket másolok be..:-Ki az abszolút kancsal?
- Akinek síráskor a hátán folynak végig a könnyei.


----------



## echo11 (2011 Március 16)

- Mikor van abszolút hideg?
- Amikor a jegesmedve még szivatóval sem indul.
- Amikor a családfát is eltüzelik.
- Amikor a sertésbőrkesztyű libabőrös lesz.
- Amikor az embernek ajkára fagy a mosoly.
- Amikor a műfogsor vacog a pohárban.


----------



## echo11 (2011 Március 16)

- Milyen az abszolút tüdő?
- Olyan erővel tud fújni a tehén fenekébe, hogy kiegyenesedik a szarva.


----------



## echo11 (2011 Március 16)

most viszont valami más jellegűek jönnek...


----------



## echo11 (2011 Március 16)

A hadseregben:
- Na katona, mondja meg, hogy mi a kedvenc színe? A katona gondolkozik, majd rávágja:
- Nem tudom, őrmester úr, szabad a gazda.


----------



## jerryopposite (2011 Március 16)

Helló mindenki!


----------



## echo11 (2011 Március 16)

A rendőrségen csörög a telefon:
- Itt az állatkert. Megszökött a zsiráfunk.
Mire a rendőr:
- Jegyzem, kérem! Van valami különös ismertetőjele?


----------



## echo11 (2011 Március 16)

meg ahogy nézem el van kalibrálva az óra...


----------



## echo11 (2011 Március 16)

Egy kisfiú odamegy egy álló rendőrautóhoz, és beszól a sofőrnek:
- Rendőr bácsi, lehetek rendőr? De sajnos még csak hetedikes vagyok.
A rendőr kinyitja az ajtót és megszólal:
- Szálljon be, főnök.


----------



## echo11 (2011 Március 16)

Hopp, és most látom csak, hogy megvan a 20.... szóval hello


----------



## t-b (2011 Március 16)

ja úgyszintén, csak nem onnan


klne2 írta:


> Üdvözlet Szegedről!


----------



## t-b (2011 Március 16)

na mégegyszer


----------



## stucni (2011 Március 16)

Jelen!


----------



## stucni (2011 Március 16)

Mint kiskoromban az iskolában meg az óvodában  De rég is volt.


----------



## stucni (2011 Március 16)

De a legjobb ötlet


----------



## stucni (2011 Március 16)

Üdvözlet Balatonszemesről!


----------



## stucni (2011 Március 16)

Esik az eső.


----------



## stucni (2011 Március 16)

Barátságtalan az idő


----------



## stucni (2011 Március 16)

Tegnap jó volt a meccs. Végig izgultam.


----------



## stucni (2011 Március 16)

Közben meg nyelvvizsga készülődés van


----------



## stucni (2011 Március 16)

Angol


----------



## stucni (2011 Március 16)

Egy vendég tűnődik a kávéház teraszán:
- Ennek a kávénak van egy nagy előnye, egy nagy hátránya és egy nagy rejtélye. Az előny, hogy nincs benne cikória, a hátrány, hogy nincs benne kávé se, a rejtély pedig az, hogy akkor mitől fekete?!...


----------



## stucni (2011 Március 16)

Igyekszem összeszedni a gondolataimat, de nem emlékszem, hol hagytam őket.


----------



## stucni (2011 Március 16)

- Apa, mi a különbség a biztos és a bizalmas között?
- Mindjárt elmagyarázom. Az, hogy te az én fiam vagy, az biztos ügy. Az, hogy a barátod, Feri is az én fiam, az pedig bizalmas ügy.


----------



## stucni (2011 Március 16)

Ma belefutottam az exfeleségembe.
Egyszerűen nem tudtam kihagyni a lehetőséget, amikor láttam, hogy megy át a zebrán...


----------



## stucni (2011 Március 16)

Ezermesterek aranyszabályai:

1. Minden feladatra a megfelelő szerszámot használd!
2. Egy kalapács minden feladatra megfelelő szerszám!
3. Minden szerszám használható kalapácsként!


----------



## stucni (2011 Március 16)

Tegnap nagyon megrémültem, amikor láttam a tévében egy fantomképet a környékünkön garázdálkodó betörőről.
Tényleg ilyen öregnek nézek ki az életben is?


----------



## stucni (2011 Március 16)

Az igazgató reggel benyit az egyik irodájába és látja, hogy az egyik alkalmazott a titkárnőjével csókolózik. Megdöbbenve rákiált:
- Béla, hát ezért fizetem én magát?
- Nem, igazgató úr, ezt ingyen csinálom.


----------



## stucni (2011 Március 16)

na még 4


----------



## stucni (2011 Március 16)

Két rendőr beszélget:
- A feleségem nagyon fél a víztől.
- Igen? Miből gondolod?
- Tegnap, mikor hazamentem, benyitottam a fürdőszobába, hát látom, hogy az asszony egy biztonsági őrrel ül a kádban.


----------



## stucni (2011 Március 16)

- Miért jó, ha az ember betölti a 70-et?
- ???
- Nem zaklatják többet a biztosítási ügynökök.


----------



## stucni (2011 Március 16)

1


----------



## stucni (2011 Március 16)

megvan


----------



## stucni (2011 Március 16)

Még valami kell úgy veszem észre


----------



## sddas (2011 Március 16)

Köszi szépen


----------



## sddas (2011 Március 16)

Köszi szépen


----------



## sddas (2011 Március 16)

Köszi szépen


----------



## sddas (2011 Március 16)

Köszi szépen


----------



## Fütyi72 (2011 Március 16)

Jó Neked Stucni, én most kezdem ...


----------



## Fütyi72 (2011 Március 16)

Nyuszik sétál az erdőben, talál 1 méter előnyt.
Körülnéz, nincs-e ott valaki? Gyorsan felveszi, hazaszalad vele, beviszi az odújába. Örül nagyon: "Most van 1 méter előnyöm!"
Másnap sétál az erdőben, nicsak: talál 2 méter előnyt.
Körülnéz, felkapja gyorsan, hazaviszi. "Na, van 3 méter előnyöm!!"
Harmadnap... de-de igen: talál 4 méter előnyt!
Szokásos rutin szerint körülnéz, felkapja, szalad az odújába - hoppá, fennakad. Fordítja függőlegesen, vízszintesen - nem megy.
"No nézdd - mondja nyuszika - most van 4 méter behozhatatlan előnyöm ..."

Hát, pillanatnyilag én is így állok a 20 hozzászólással ... de remélem, hamar behozom!


----------



## hazyb (2011 Március 16)




----------



## hazyb (2011 Március 16)




----------



## hazyb (2011 Március 16)




----------



## Fütyi72 (2011 Március 16)

A "Nyuszik": az nyuszika, csak lemaradt az "a". Ez talán még behozható!


----------



## hazyb (2011 Március 16)

Bajuszkás írta:


> Én sajnos még kinlódok a 20-al.


----------



## hazyb (2011 Március 16)




----------



## ÖCSI11 (2011 Március 16)

sziasztok szeretném kérni segicségeteket van egy tyros 2 esem en szeretném a tyros 4 alapokat ratelepiteni barki tud valami jot tanácsot adni oromel várom válaszotokat koszonom kellemes hetett


----------



## hazyb (2011 Március 16)

Szippancs01 írta:


> üdvözlet


hali


----------



## Fütyi72 (2011 Március 16)

De ugye nem 2009. február óta?


----------



## hazyb (2011 Március 16)

halihó


----------



## hazyb (2011 Március 16)

sziasztok


----------



## Fütyi72 (2011 Március 16)

Szia hazyb!


----------



## hazyb (2011 Március 16)

jfjkfufuf


----------



## hazyb (2011 Március 16)

echo11 írta:


> A rendőrségen csörög a telefon:
> - Itt az állatkert. Megszökött a zsiráfunk.
> Mire a rendőr:
> - Jegyzem, kérem! Van valami különös ismertetőjele?


ez jó


----------



## Fütyi72 (2011 Március 16)

Így folytatjuk, nem alszunk az éjjel! 
De vagy 1 hétig ...


----------



## hazyb (2011 Március 16)

Fütyi72 írta:


> A "Nyuszik": az nyuszika, csak lemaradt az "a". Ez talán még behozható!


----------



## hazyb (2011 Március 16)

Doritta írta:


> Más is így küldi az üziket? Gyorsan egymás után, hogy minél előbb meglegyen a 20?



jah.. de már az agyamra megy


----------



## hazyb (2011 Március 16)

hazyb írta:


>


ennyi


----------



## hazyb (2011 Március 16)

hazyb írta:


> ennyi


mikor lesz meg a húsz?


----------



## hazyb (2011 Március 16)

hazyb írta:


> mikor lesz meg a húsz?


alán majd most


----------



## hazyb (2011 Március 16)

hazyb írta:


> alán majd most


de még nem


----------



## hazyb (2011 Március 16)

hazyb írta:


> de még nem


nem piskóta


----------



## hazyb (2011 Március 16)

hazyb írta:


> nem piskóta


mos jön ami még nem volt


----------



## Fütyi72 (2011 Március 16)

Még majdnem aktuális:
[FONT=&quot]"Az iskolában magyar órán kérdezi Pistikétől a tanár:
- Pistike, ki van ezen a képen, a tankönyvben?
- Petőfi Sándor.
- És mondd, mit jelent a kép alatti két szám: 1823-1849?
- Az biztosan a mobilszáma. [/FONT]"


----------



## hazyb (2011 Március 16)

hazyb írta:


> mos jön ami még nem volt


na még egyx


----------



## hazyb (2011 Március 16)

hazyb írta:


> na még egyx


és húsz.. bocsi mindenkiől hog yzavaram


----------



## Fütyi72 (2011 Március 16)

[FONT=&quot]Negyven hosszú és nehéz évet élt le Géza bácsi feleségével. Keresztény türelemmel viselte kegyetlen sorsát, mert élete párját, mint valóságos házisárkányt, zsarnokot, satrafát emlegette mindenki a faluban. Végül is az ég kegyes volt a derék, türelmes férj iránt, s özvegyi sorsra juttatta. Mégis, alig telt el egy év, Géza bácsi bejelentette, hogy újra megnősül. A sokat megélt pap megjegyezte:[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]- Íme, ez aztán a hit diadala a tapasztalat felett! \\m/
[/FONT]


----------



## hazyb (2011 Március 16)

hazyb írta:


> és húsz.. bocsi mindenkiől hog yzavaram


de miér nem megy


----------



## Fütyi72 (2011 Március 16)

Mi a különbség a hidra, a vidra és a kobra között?
- A vidra meg a kobra felmehet a hidra, de a hidra nem mehet fel a kobra meg a vidra.


----------



## Fütyi72 (2011 Március 16)

*Hogyan lehet víz segítségével fényt csinálni?
**-* Meg kell mosni AZ ablakot.


----------



## Fütyi72 (2011 Március 16)

*Hogy készül a gyerek?
*- Leül AZ asztal mellé, és megírja a leckéjét.


----------



## Fütyi72 (2011 Március 16)

*Hogy hívják AZ alattomos masinát?
*- Számító gép.


----------



## Fütyi72 (2011 Március 16)

*Melyik AZ AZ állat, amelyiknek több mint a fele zsír?
*- A zsiráf.


----------



## Fütyi72 (2011 Március 16)

*Mi a faszén?
*- Szerves önkritika!


----------



## Fütyi72 (2011 Március 16)

A befagyott Balaton partján sétál az *Ürü*. Meglátja a Farkas, el akarja kapni, de az Ürü észreveszi és berohan a Balaton jegére, a farkas meg utána. Szerencsére az Ürünél van a jégcsákánya, és gyorsan *lék*et vág a jégen. A Farkas a nagy rohanástól nem tud lefékezni, így beleesik az *ürülék*be.


----------



## Fütyi72 (2011 Március 16)

*Hogy is hívják?*

Talicskatoló – Egynyomvonalú kézierőgép-kezelő technikus.
Takarítónő – Higiéniai manager asszisztens.
Ablakmosó – Síküveg restaurátor.
Gondnok – Háztömb manager.
Portás – Front door manager.
Sofőr – Kormánykerék-igazgató logisztikai supporter.
Gépkocsikísérő – Gyors- és gépkocsi rakodó
Árokásó – Okleveles nyeles lapát technikus
Disznópásztor – Élelmiszeripari alapanyag előkészítő koordinátor
Pénzbehajtó – Kihelyezett tőke visszaáramoltatási szociális ügyintéző
Verőlegény – Nyeles testápoló-gép kezelő technikus
Rakodómunkás – Anyagmozgatási szakreferens.
Parkoló őr – Forgalombiztosítási szakmenedzser.
Tolvaj – Tulajdonáthelyező és biztonságtechnikai szakember.
Árus – Szabadfoglalkozású megélhetési eladó.
Utcaseprő – Köztisztasági, tárca nélküli asszisztens.
Kukás – Hulladék managelési szakreferens.
Autómosó – Gépjármű optikai karbantartó.
Bérgyilkos – Humánerőforrás létszám leépítési ügyintéző
Szódás – Szikvíz termék menedzser.
Raktáros – Termékpozíció optimalizálásért felelős logisztikai manager.
WC-s néni – Anyagcsere manager


----------



## Fütyi72 (2011 Március 16)

*Mit tanultam szüleimtől?*

Megbecsülni mások munkáját:
- “Ha mindenárom meg akarjátok ölni egymást az öcséddel, kint csináljátok! Most takarítottam fel.”
Vallást:
- “Jobb lesz ha imádkozol, hogy kijöjjön ez a folt a fehér ingedből”
Az időutazás alapjait:
- “Úgy megcsaplak, hogy a jövő héten térsz magadhoz”
Logikát:
- “Azért, mert én ezt mondtam.”
Tornamutatványokat:
- “Most nézd meg, hogy néz ki hátul a nyakad”
Bőrön át táplálkozást:
- “Fogd be a szád, és edd meg a vacsorádat”
Türelmet és kitartást:
- “Addig ülsz ott, amíg a spenót el nem fogy”
Meteorológiát:
- “Úgy néz ki a szobád, mintha tornádó söpört volna át rajta”


----------



## San-chika (2011 Március 16)

sziasztok!


----------



## Fütyi72 (2011 Március 16)

“Az orvos olyan ember, aki alig ismert hatású gyógyszereket ír fel még kevésbé ismert betegségekre egyáltalán nem ismert pácienseknek.”
Voltaire


----------



## Fütyi72 (2011 Március 16)

*Az öregedés jelei*

*1. Külön alszol a fogaidtól.
2. Megpróbálod kihúzni a redőket a zoknidból, amikor rájössz, hogy
nincs is rajtad zokni.
3. Ha reggel felébredsz, pont úgy nézel ki, mint a fényképed a jogsidban.
4. Csak a második próbálkozásra tudsz kikelni az ágyból.
5. A “kimaradok éjszakára” számodra azt jelenti, hogy…
**a kertben alszol.
6. A “boldog órák” szunyókálással telnek.
7. Nyaralni mész, de előbb fáradsz el, mint ahogy a pénzed elfogy.
8. A gyerekednek olyat mondasz, amit az anyád mondott neked, és amit
mindig utáltál.
9. A súlyemelésről alkotott elképzelésed a “felállás a székből”.
10. Jóval hosszabb idő alatt pihened ki magad, mint amennyi idő alatt
elfáradtál.
11. Emlékezeted rövidül, panaszaid hosszabbodnak.
12. A noteszodban a legtöbb név úgy kezdődik, hogy “Dr”.
13. Csak ülsz a hintaszékben, de nem tudod beindítani.
14. A gyógyszerész a legújabb barátod.
15. Akkor nevezed magad szerencsésnek, ha megtalálod a kocsit a parkolóban.
16. Kétszer annyi ideig tart, hogy feleannyit láss.
17. Minden fáj. Ami meg nem, az nem működik.
18. Két órán át keresed a szemüveged, ami a fejeden van.
19. Belemélyíted a fogaidat a húsba, és azok ott maradnak.
20. Már feladtad az összes rossz szokásodat, de semmi sem lett jobb.
21. Türelmesebb lettél, de ez tulajdonképpen csak fásultság.
22. Végre összeszeded a gondolataidat, de akkor meg a tested esik szét.

:33: :33: :33: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:    :44::44::44: :656::656::656:
*


----------



## nonstop (2011 Március 16)

hali


----------



## Ancsika00 (2011 Március 16)

*17*

értelmes hozzászólást gyűjtök (mondatot remélem tudok szerkeszteni)
17


----------



## nonstop (2011 Március 16)

:d


----------



## Ancsika00 (2011 Március 16)

16 - ez is számít?


----------



## Ancsika00 (2011 Március 16)

remek 
15


----------



## nonstop (2011 Március 16)

Két cimbora beszélget:
- Holnap tárgyalásra kell mennem!
- Miért?
- Az anyósom leesett a tizedikről, én meg elkaptam.
- De hát ezért dicséret járna, nem pedig bűntetés!
- Igen, csak megvártam, amíg pattan egyet.


----------



## nonstop (2011 Március 16)

Két ivócimbora beszélget:
- Mit mondott az anyósod tegnap este, mikor részegen mentél haza?
- Nem tudom, mert a mondókáját még most sem fejezte be


----------



## nonstop (2011 Március 16)

Arisztid levelet ír az anyósának.
- Miért írsz olyan nagy betűkkel? - kérdezi Tasziló.
- Mert nagyot hall szegény.


----------



## Ancsika00 (2011 Március 16)

rosszul számoltam volna?
+ még 14


----------



## nonstop (2011 Március 16)

Két barát találkozik:
- Részvétem ! Hallottam, hogy el kellett temetned az anyósodat.
- Mit tehettem volna, ha egyszer meghalt?


----------



## nonstop (2011 Március 16)

A parasztember megveri az anyósát, ám az anyós feljelenti.
- Összesen 1500 forintra büntetem. -mondja a bíró.
- Miért éppen 1500-ra ? -kérdezi a paraszt.
- Mert 1000 a bírság és 500 az élvezeti adó!


----------



## nonstop (2011 Március 16)

- Tudod, rettenetesen hasonlítasz az anyósomra - mondja Kovács a barátjának - leszámítva persze a bajuszt.
- De nekem nincs is bajuszom!
- Neked nincs, de az anyósomnak van!


----------



## nonstop (2011 Március 16)

Két barát beszélget:
- Miért vagy így elekeresedve?
- Ne is kérdezd. Tíz évvel ezelőtt az anyósom a fejemre öntötte a forró bablevest, és azóta kopasz vagyok. Tegnap pedig a krumplifőzeléket, és most tönkrement a drága parókám.


----------



## nonstop (2011 Március 16)

Két barát beszélget:
- Hallottad? Azt írta az újság, hogy egy férfi megölte az anyósát.
- Istenem! Vannak még bátor emberek!


----------



## nonstop (2011 Március 16)

A börtönőr benyit a rabhoz:
- Jöjjön a beszélőre, mert itt van az anyósa!
Mire a rab:
- Mondja azt inkább neki, hogy házon kívül vagyok.


----------



## Ancsika00 (2011 Március 16)

jó ötlet 

(bocsi a vulgaritásért, nem én jegyeztem, de attól még jó)

Szombat delutan a veszpremi vasutallomason. Tibi bacsi erkezik a szombathelyi gyorssal. Szakad az eso, ezert ugy dont, inkabb taxival megy a rokonaihoz. Odamegy az egyetlen varakozo taxihoz:
- Mennyibe kerul egy ut Szabadsagpusztara?
- 2500 forint.
- Figyusz, csak 2000 van nalam, elviszel annyiert is?
- Nem, Szabadsagpuszta 2500 forintba kerul.
- Na jo, akkor vigyel addig, amig 2000 forintbol futja.
El is indulnak, de valahol a negysavoson, ahonnan a Puszta mar lathato, megall a taxis es igy szol:
- Na, hat eddig futotta 2000-bol.
- Figyuszka, szakad az eso, fuj a szel, innen mar csak masfel kilometer a Puszta. Vigyel mar el addig!
- Mondtam mar, hogy nem. Kiszallni!
Ket hettel kesobb ugyanigy erkezik Tibi bacsi a szombathelyi gyorssal, es megint taxival menne tovabb. Ezuttal 8 taxis varakozik utasra, es az utolso eppen az a taxis, aki ket hettel ezelott is fuvarozta Tibi bacsit. Odamegy a
legelsohoz:
- Mennyibe kerul egy ut Szabadsagpusztara?
- 2500 forint.
- Figyusz, itt egy otezres. 2500 az utra, 2500 ha le*psz.
A taxis total kiakad, orditva mondja:
- Addig huzd el innen a beled, amig ep borrel megteheted, te szemet!!!
Tibi bacsi megy a kovetkezohoz, ahol eljatssza ugyanezt:
- Mennyibe kerul egy ut Szabadsagpusztara?
- 2500 forint.
- Figyusz, itt egy otezres. 2500 az ut, 2500 ha le*psz.
A taxis reakcioja hasonlo az elozohoz. Igy megy vegig Tibi bacsi az egesz soron, vegul odaer a multkori emberehez:
- Mennyibe kerul egy ut Szabadsagpusztara?
- 2500 forint, ugyanugy, mint ket hettel ezelott.
- Figyuszka, itt van 5000 forint. 2500 az utra, 2500 pedig, ha elmenoben dudalsz es mosolyogva integetsz a kollegaidnak...


----------



## Ancsika00 (2011 Március 16)

12

Egy reggel 103-as busszal úgy uszkve századmagammal cammogok fel a
lágymányosi hídra, az autóbuszöbölben azonban egy taxi álldigált, és nem
akarta beengedni a buszt. Buszsofőr nyomja a dudát, utasok idegesen
pislogtak, végül kinyitotta az ajtót. Taxis barátunk közben anyázva kiszállt
az autójából, majd fel a buszra, hogy most aztán jól megmondja... A
buszsofőr látva ezt becsukta a vezetőfülke ajtaját, majd miután a taxis nagy
hévvel felszállt a buszra becsukta a busz ajtajait is, és elindult. A
taxisofőr húsz méter után már könyörgött neki (a taxi közben ott állt
nyitott ajtóval a megállóban), hogy nyissa ki az ajtót, de a sofőr meg sem
állt a következő megállóig (budai alsó rakpart)...


----------



## Ancsika00 (2011 Március 16)

11
*Feliratok kutyás házak kapuján *
​Én 6 másodperc alatt gyorsulok százra. És Te? 

Nem veszünk semmit, nem adunk el semmit, nem térünk át semmilyen hitre. És 
ezt a kutyák is tudják.


----------



## Ancsika00 (2011 Március 16)

11

Miután Döncivel megismerkedtél, menj el plasztikai sebész ismerősödhöz! 

Csöpike sem vegetáriánus! 

Kutya : Betörő 15 : 0 

Vigyázz, csak az eleje harap!


----------



## Ancsika00 (2011 Március 16)

10

Belépés díjtalan, kilépés bizonytalan! 

A blökik szabadon mozognak, Ön szabadon dönt! 

Kedves betörők! A kutya mindenkit beenged, a gond kifele jövet kezdődik... 

Nem felhasználóbarát környezet. Ha csengetés nélkül jössz be, előbb lőlek le, 
minthogy a kutya megharapna!


----------



## Mayagirl (2011 Március 16)

1valaky írta:


> szuper vagykiss


 
sziasztok!


----------



## Ancsika00 (2011 Március 16)

9

Minimozik




Hanggal!

TUTI

Ha nincs időd moziba menni...

Drága a mozijegy?
Unod a sorbanállást?
Órákat ülni unalmas filmeken?

ENNEK VÉGE:

http://www.angryalien.com/0604/titanicbunnies.html
http://www.angryalien.com/0804/jawsbunnies.asp
http://www.angryalien.com/0504/shiningbunnies.html
http://www.angryalien.com/0204/exorcistbunnies.html
http://www.angryalien.com/0704/alienbunnies.html


----------



## Ancsika00 (2011 Március 16)

8

*Futballmeccsen *
​8 legrosszabb dolog, ami a magyar válogatottal történhet egy bárki elleni futballmeccsen 

1. A meccs előtt közlik velük, hogy a másik csapatban is tizenegyen lesznek. 

2. Annyira kimerülnek az újságnyilatkozatokban, hogy nem bírnak feljönni a lépcsőn az öltözőből. 

3. Csak a meccs harmincadik percében jönnek rá, hogy aki másik színű mezben van, az nem barát. 

4. Lelkileg megtöri őket, hogy a másik csapat miatt állandóan hátra kell futni. 

5. Megkeverednek, mert a mérkőzés előtt a videón sokkal kisebbnek tűnt a pálya, és más pólóban voltak a csapatok. 

6. Végig a bírónak passzolnak, mert ő mozog olyan lassan, hogy eltalálják. 

7. Az első gól után meglepődnek, hogy nem ezt nyilatkozták az újságban. 

8. Eljön az ellenfél.


----------



## Ancsika00 (2011 Március 16)

7

...kifogytam az értelemből...erőt gyűjtök


----------



## Mayagirl (2011 Március 16)

1valaky írta:


> szuper vagykiss


 

Köszike!!


----------



## Ancsika00 (2011 Március 16)

Mayagirl írta:


> sziasztok!


szia 

mi is vagyunk: értelmek a köbön


----------



## Ancsika00 (2011 Március 16)

még 4 

Öreg Pityák kórházi látogatásra megy. A szokott busszal utazik, de nem 
> tudja, hol kell majd leszállnia. Az ismerős sofőr megnyugtatja: 
> - Semmi gond, Pityák bácsi, majd szólok, ha odaértünk. 
> A busz el is ér a megállóhoz, a sofőr beleszól a hangosbemondóba: 
> - Öreg Pityák, leszállás! 
> Mire a busz végéből három öreg nő: 
> - Kötyönjük tyépen!


----------



## Ancsika00 (2011 Március 16)

3
*Honnan tudod, hogy felnőttél?

*- A növényeid egészségesek, de nem tudod elszivni őket.

- Több kaja van a hűtőben, mint sör.

- Reggel nem lefekszel, hanem felkelsz.

- Meghallod a kedvenc zenédet a Sláger Rádióban.

- A hircsatornát nézed.


----------



## Ancsika00 (2011 Március 16)

2

- A barátaid megházasodnak és elválnak, nem pedig összeállnak
és szakitanak.

- A nyári vakáció három hónapról három hétre zsugorodik.

- A farmer és póló már nem számit rendes öltözéknek.

- Te dörömbölsz a falon, mert a szomszédban bömböltetik a
gyerekek a zenét.

- Idősebb rokonaid a füled hallatára disznó vicceket mondanak.

- Nem tudod, mikor zár a McDonalds.


----------



## Ancsika00 (2011 Március 16)

1

- A kocsid biztositása csökken, de a havi részletek nőnek.

- A kutyádat kutyakonzervvel eteted, nem hamburger maradékkal.

- Megfájdul a hátad, ha a fotelben alszol.

- Nem szunyóká lsz délutánonként

- A vacsora és a mozi maga a randi, nem pedig a bevezetése.

- Nem gumiért, hanem aszpirinért mész a patikába.


----------



## Ancsika00 (2011 Március 16)

0
+1

- A reggelit reggel eszed.

- Továbbra is a számitógép előtt ülsz egész nap, de nem
játszol.

- Ha egy ismerősödnek gyereke lesz, nem szörnyűlködsz, hanem
gratulálsz.

- Kétségbeesve keresel ezen a listán legalább egy jelet, ami nem
igazrád. És amikor nem találsz vigyorogva elküldöd a haveroknak,
mert tudod, hogy ők se találnak.

ITT A VÉGE FUSS EL VÉGE 

sziasztok, mindenkinek további jó szórakozást!


----------



## Mayagirl (2011 Március 16)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


 
Naaagy köszönöm!!


----------



## sddas (2011 Március 16)

Jók


----------



## tunde84 (2011 Március 16)

*Kérdés*

Üdv! Új tag vagyok és biztosan nagyon gyengeelméjű, de nem értem mit kell csinálnom. A gép beadott egy ablakot, hogy nem férhetek hozzá a keresztszemes minták megnézéséhez, csak ha összegyűjtök 20 hozzászólást, utána pedig ez az ablak jelent meg. Bocs, de mit kell csinálni? Nagyon köszönöm előre is.
Tünde84


----------



## Mayagirl (2011 Március 16)

Nah, akkor számoljunk..: 1


----------



## Mayagirl (2011 Március 16)

Kettő


----------



## Mayagirl (2011 Március 17)

Szia Tünde84! Húsz ilyen üzenetfélét kell írnod, azt amit akarsz, annak akinek akarod, lényeg, hogy meglegyen a húsz!


----------



## Mayagirl (2011 Március 17)

Én is új vagyok, az előbbi üzit neked szántam, erre "nálam" landolt...


----------



## .timcsi. (2011 Március 17)

1


----------



## .timcsi. (2011 Március 17)

12


----------



## .timcsi. (2011 Március 17)

3


----------



## Mayagirl (2011 Március 17)

Ez a nyolcadik....


----------



## .timcsi. (2011 Március 17)

4


----------



## Mayagirl (2011 Március 17)

9-kisferenc


----------



## .timcsi. (2011 Március 17)

Heló!

Nekem elvileg meg van a húsz, mégsem enged letölteni. Mi lehet a gond? 
Tudja valaki?
A regisztrációm sem kép napos.
Köszönöm!


----------



## Mayagirl (2011 Március 17)

10- tiszta víz...


----------



## .timcsi. (2011 Március 17)

*két


----------



## Mayagirl (2011 Március 17)

Szia! Nem tudom mi lehet, én még 2008-ban regisztráltam, végigzongoráztam akkor is. Most mégis elölröl kezdhetem.


----------



## Mayagirl (2011 Március 17)

Mondjuk, lehet az a baj hogy jelszót változtattam...?


----------



## Mayagirl (2011 Március 17)

Honnan számítják a két napot?


----------



## Mayagirl (2011 Március 17)

Látom lassan lépegetsz előre... )


----------



## Mayagirl (2011 Március 17)

Ec-pec,kimehetsz,


----------



## Mayagirl (2011 Március 17)

holnap után bejöhetsz...


----------



## Mayagirl (2011 Március 17)

cérnára-cinegére,


----------



## Mayagirl (2011 Március 17)

ugorj cica


----------



## Mayagirl (2011 Március 17)

az egérre,


----------



## Mayagirl (2011 Március 17)

husssss!!!!! És elvileg kész is lennék... Na, majd meglátjuk!


----------



## Mayagirl (2011 Március 17)

Nah,akkor ha már így belejöttem, legyen ez meg a ráadás. Biztos ami biztos alapon. De hogy rájöjjek valójában miért is van szükség itt éppen erre, kevésnek bizonyult a diplomám... Hiába.... diplomához eszet nem adnak...


----------



## .timcsi. (2011 Március 17)

siker?


----------



## yagamilight1989 (2011 Március 17)

01


----------



## yagamilight1989 (2011 Március 17)

02


----------



## yagamilight1989 (2011 Március 17)

03


----------



## yagamilight1989 (2011 Március 17)

04


----------



## yagamilight1989 (2011 Március 17)

05


----------



## yagamilight1989 (2011 Március 17)

06


----------



## yagamilight1989 (2011 Március 17)

07


----------



## yagamilight1989 (2011 Március 17)

08


----------



## yagamilight1989 (2011 Március 17)

09


----------



## yagamilight1989 (2011 Március 17)

10


----------



## yagamilight1989 (2011 Március 17)

11


----------



## yagamilight1989 (2011 Március 17)

12


----------



## yagamilight1989 (2011 Március 17)

13


----------



## yagamilight1989 (2011 Március 17)

14


----------



## yagamilight1989 (2011 Március 17)

15


----------



## yagamilight1989 (2011 Március 17)

16


----------



## yagamilight1989 (2011 Március 17)

17


----------



## yagamilight1989 (2011 Március 17)

18


----------



## yagamilight1989 (2011 Március 17)

19


----------



## yagamilight1989 (2011 Március 17)

20


----------



## zalaivándor (2011 Március 17)

Sziasztok innen Zalából(még egyenlőre innen! Tervezem, hogy kijussak Kanadába, de még nem tudom hogy hova is menjek, illetve mit csináljak ott. Ha valaki tudna segíteni nagyon megköszönném!


----------



## zalaivándor (2011 Március 17)

Ja, egyébként újdonsült zalai vagyok. Egyébként Szabolcsból húzódtam kicsit nyugatabbra. De úgy érezem ez még nem elég nyugat nekem


----------



## zalaivándor (2011 Március 17)

Eredeti szakmámat tekintve Geográfus/Geológus és idegenforgalmi szakmanager vagyok, de jelenleg vagyonőrködök (van fegyvervizsgám is). Illetve megvan az ipari alpin I-II is, és konyítok valamit a búvárkodáshoz is..


----------



## zalaivándor (2011 Március 17)

Nyelvek terén van még mit fejlődnöm, eddig csak az angol az amit biztosan használok. De megértem ha olaszul vagy németül beszélnek hozzám, viszont ez utóbbi két nyelvet nem biztonságosan használom.


----------



## zalaivándor (2011 Március 17)

Terveim között szerepel még a vadászvizsga megszerzése, továbbá vadászíjász vizsga megszerzése és solymász mesterség kitanulása. 
Szeretnék phd-zni vagy település fejlesztési ágon, vagy természetvédelemből. Ja és szeretnék tovább fejlődni a szakmáimban..


----------



## zalaivándor (2011 Március 17)

Egyébként megrögzött zöld vagyok. Illetve valamilyen szinten globalizáció ellenes. Próbálok minél több globalizációs rabláncot elkerülni, illetve leszedni magamról, hogy nyugodtan járhassam a nagyvilágot.


----------



## zalaivándor (2011 Március 17)

Könyvek amik hatással voltak rám:

Tim Ferriss:Lifestyle desing
Lee Smolin:Three Roads to Quantum Gravity
Kulturális kreatívok
János Esszénus evagéliuma
Galaxis útikalauz stoposoknak
Tolkien: Gyűrűk ura trilógia


----------



## zalaivándor (2011 Március 17)

Kedvenc filmek:

Zeitgeist
Zeitgeist Addendum
Zeitgeist Moving Forward

Csillagok háborúja trilógia
Le a cipővel
Út a vadonba
127 óra


----------



## zalaivándor (2011 Március 17)

Amit kevéske szabadidőmben szoktam csinálni:
Túrázok, sziklát mászok, céltalanul barangolok vagy biciklizek, néha tanulok, barkácsolgatok.


----------



## zalaivándor (2011 Március 17)

Kedvenc zenéim:

Vágtázó halottkémek
Dead Kennedys
Kispál és a borz
Csík zenekar


----------



## zalaivándor (2011 Március 17)

Emberek akik hatással voltak rám:

Erős Zsolt
Den Osman
Boli
Halmay Richard


----------



## sajti2 (2011 Március 17)

Sziasztok kedves filmbarátok! Többször találkoztam olyan film letöltési lehetőséggel, -amely természetesen a Magyar kultúra hagyatékait ápolja-
,hogy hiányzott a "ccr fájl", nos erre a problémára a megoldás a HJSpit program,
letölthertő: www.pirateisland.ws oldalról.


----------



## Agnes73 (2011 Március 17)

_Köszönet a sok szép mintáértkiss_


----------



## Agnes73 (2011 Március 17)

Üdv mindenkinek


----------



## Agnes73 (2011 Március 17)

Szeretek alkotni


----------



## Agnes73 (2011 Március 17)

Örülök, hogy rátaláltam erre az oldalra


----------



## Agnes73 (2011 Március 17)

13. üzi


----------



## Agnes73 (2011 Március 17)

14


----------



## zalaivándor (2011 Március 17)

Célom, hogy ne függjek senkitől és semmitől. Bárhol járjak is világon otthon legyek, és boldog teljes életet tudjak élni. Idővel szeretném átalakítani az életvitelemet egy digitális nomád és egy hobo szintjére.. Jelenleg még ott tartok, hogy tanulom az ehhez szükséges készségeket, hogy bárhol bármilyen körülmények között képes legyek a helyzet magaslatán állni. Nagyon sok dolgot kell még tanulnom és tapasztalnom. Jelenleg emberekkel és közösségekkel ismerkedek, így jutottam el ide is


----------



## Agnes73 (2011 Március 17)

15


----------



## Agnes73 (2011 Március 17)

16


----------



## Agnes73 (2011 Március 17)

17


----------



## zalaivándor (2011 Március 17)

Nem hiszek abban, hogy valaki jó vagy rossz ember. Ilyen nincs csak eltérő személyiség típusok én ezek alapján válogatom meg illetve kategorizálom az embereket. Talán ezért is van az, hogy bárkivel jól el tudok beszélgetni, legyen az egy csöves vagy polgármester. Hiszem azt, hogy mindenkinek és mindennek megvan a maga feladata és helye az univerzumban.


----------



## zalaivándor (2011 Március 17)

Folyton mosolygok, és igyekszem barátságos és udvarias lenni az emberekkel. Az élet minden pillanatát élménynek és tapasztalatnak élem meg. Ha nehéz a munkám az kihívás, ha valami könnyebb az ajándék. Ezért a hozzáállásért cserébe rengeteg barátot kaptam az élettől, szerte a világban és a társadalomban. Az élet könnyű és csodálatos, csak tudni kell hogyan használd ki a lehetőségeidet.


----------



## zalaivándor (2011 Március 17)

Nem élek rossz anyagi körülmények között, de nem érdekel a pénz. Sokkal inkább az élmények azok amiket keresek az életben. Nagyon sok olyan embert ismerek akik fordítva gondolkoznak, és szerintem ez az alapvető gondja ennek a világnak. Nem a pénz után kéne menni, sokkal inkább az élményekért és a világért kellene élnie az embereknek. Mostanra már rengeteg olyan eszköz áll az emberek rendelkezésére, mellyel (és egy kis szorgalommal) gyökeresen tudnának változtatni az életükön, csak az a gond hogy sokan inkább a pénz mókus kerekében keresik a boldogságot. Hogy majd olyan dolgot vegyenek a pénzen ami nem teszi őket boldoggá. Csak tudják hogy van... Az egyik munkatársam most vett egy házimozi rendszert, iszonyat drágán, hitelre. 2 helyen dolgozik, nincs is rá ideje hogy filmet nézzen rajta. De úgy érzi, hogy ettől lett teljesebb ember, hogy otthon a nappalijában van egy házi mozija... Nem ítélem el, de ennek így nincs értelme.


----------



## zalaivándor (2011 Március 17)

Én megtanultam nem ragaszkodni a dolgaimhoz, és nem a szerint megítélni magamat és másokat, hogy milyen kocsija, tévéje vagy ruhája van...

Példa: Én körülbelül 50 tárgyat használok nap-mint-nap. Ebbe beletartozik az egész ruhatáram és a laptop-om is. De állíthatom, hogy boldogabb és teljesebb életet élek mint az akinek van 3 kocsija meg 15 hitele.


----------



## zalaivándor (2011 Március 17)

Tehát ebből láthatjátok, hogy sokkal többre tartom a szellemi értéket az anyagiaknál. Azt szoktam mondani, hogy a szellemnek és léleknek nincs árfolyama. A tudásomat és a szeretetemet úgy adhatom át másnak, hogy nekem nem lesz belőle kevesebb.


----------



## Agnes73 (2011 Március 17)

18


----------



## Agnes73 (2011 Március 17)

19


----------



## zalaivándor (2011 Március 17)

Na azért ne gondoljátok, hogy egy fa ölelgető hippi vagyok  De alapvetően másként szemlélem a dolgokat. És be szeretném bizonyítani azt a kesergő embereknek, hogy van lehetőség boldog és teljes életet élni a mai világban is. Nem hiszek abban hogy az emberrel csak rossz dolgok történhetnek, maximum csak elsiklik a élet csodái mellett és belefásul a problémákba. Nekem is vannak problémáim, de azokra úgy tekintek mint feladatokra amit minél hamarabb meg kell oldani.


----------



## Agnes73 (2011 Március 17)

20


----------



## zalaivándor (2011 Március 17)

Végül: Ez az első 20 hozzászólás dolog nagyon nagy ötlet. Én arra használtam ki, hogy a fórum közössége minél jobban megismerjen és tudjon hova tenni engem. Remélem ez sikerült, ha pedig valakit esetleg zavarna az hogy nem számokat írogattam egymás után, attól szeretnék most elnézést kérni. De szerintem az első 20 hozzászólás részemről egy bemutatkozást és ön meg vallást kell hogy takarjon. Remélem így már tudjátok, hogy ki is valójában a Zalaivándor. És remélem minél hamarabb találkozhatunk a nagy vízen onnan is, addig is szeretnék újabb barátokat szerezni és hasznos tagja lenni a közösségnek. És köszönöm annak aki elolvasta a hozzászólásaimat!!!


----------



## piros55 (2011 Március 17)

*Kukucs !*


----------



## mesti1 (2011 Március 17)

Üdv.


----------



## akos888 (2011 Március 17)

Karácsony.Pénzköltés.Evés.Elviselteti a tél ridegét.
pogány német ünnep a fa tisztelete
Jézus nem ekkor született hanem szep okt -ben.
De természetesen mindig jó egy ilyen ünnepi hangulat gyerekeknek mindenképpen


----------



## akos888 (2011 Március 17)

De jó az a mákos diós bejglii


----------



## akos888 (2011 Március 17)

nyami hammmmm


----------



## kisilus (2011 Március 17)

jinibab írta:


> Én szeretek kötni , horgolni, hímezni. Kőtésből nagyon alap szinten vagyok.
> Főleg keresztszemezni és filet-horgolni szoktam.
> 
> Ha valakit komolyabban érdekel a filet-horgolás (recehorgolás), írjon egy üzenetet. Sok, szuper mintám van.
> ...


 

Üdvözöllek!
Keresztszemes tervező programok elérhetőségét a Keresztszemes minták a világ minden tájáról topikban megadtam, most nem otthon vagyok gépnél, így ide nem tudom betenni, de ha utána tudsz nézni az utolsó oldal táján van valahol. Ha nem találod írj és otthon már tudom csatolni.
Kisilus


----------



## ago366 (2011 Március 17)

sziasztok.
gyűjtöm a 20-at)


----------



## ago366 (2011 Március 17)

Irok is valamit, ne csak a gyűjtögetés legyen a fő cél


----------



## ago366 (2011 Március 17)

Nos
Pár szó rólam.
Ágnes vagyok 46 éves 3 gyermekem van.
Jelenleg Németországban dolgozom


----------



## ago366 (2011 Március 17)

22 évesen tanultam meg kötni, csak úgy magamtól.
Érdekelt nagyon a téma és kipróbáltam, ment, és ettől nagyon boldog voltam.


----------



## ago366 (2011 Március 17)

Az első munkám egy pulcsi volt amit öcsémnek kötöttem, az elejébe bele volt kötve a neve: Andor
Ma sem tudom, segítség nélkül hogyan tudtam megcsinálni, de a kölyök imádta és éveig kedvenc darabja volt


----------



## ago366 (2011 Március 17)

Később a gyerekeimnek kötöttem nagyon sokat.
2-3 nap alatt elkészültem egy egy darabbal.Mániámmá vált.


----------



## ago366 (2011 Március 17)

Sajnos ahogy múlt az idő, eltávolodtam a kötéstől. A szeretet úgyanúgy megvan bennem iránta, de sosem készülök el egy darabbal sem. Elkezdem kötöm egy darabig, rájövök, hogy nem tetszik és lebontom, majd kezdem előröl az egészet.
Nem értem hol lehet a hiba, talán öregszem és fogy a türelem.


----------



## Nandor88 (2011 Március 17)

*20*

Sziasztok!

Nagyon meglepődtem ezen a 20 hozzászóláson, úgyhogy én is elkezdem gyűjtögetni


----------



## ago366 (2011 Március 17)

Közben azért átkukucskáltam más területekre is, horgoltam, ill csak próbálgattam a horgolást, de valahogy ezekből sem alakult ki kész munka, pedig a technikáját tudom.
Fehérneműt szeretnék horgolni, de még nem találtam hozzá mintákat.


----------



## ago366 (2011 Március 17)

Gobelin a másik szerelem...
ebből van 4-5 kész munkám is már és ez ad némi önbizalmat.
Igaz van 5 kezdett darabom is, aminek egy része előfestett más része leszámolható rajz alapján készül.


----------



## ago366 (2011 Március 17)

Most még dolgozom, de április elején ha haza megyek megosztok veletek néhány gobelin mintát.Ezeket a leszámolható képeket interneten rendeltem egy német honlapról.
Nagyon szépek, biztosan lesz akinek megtetszik


----------



## ago366 (2011 Március 17)

na még 4


----------



## ago366 (2011 Március 17)

3


----------



## ago366 (2011 Március 17)

2


----------



## ago366 (2011 Március 17)

és az utolsó..


----------



## oldeye (2011 Március 17)

Beköszönök.


----------



## papa60 (2011 Március 17)

Szép napot mindenkinek!


----------



## géborka (2011 Március 17)

hello


----------



## géborka (2011 Március 17)

hello toronto


----------



## géborka (2011 Március 17)

neked is


----------



## Camille (2011 Március 17)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Elvis88 (2011 Március 17)

Üdv innen Győrből


----------



## Camille (2011 Március 17)

a család alszik, én meg üzengetek a nagyvilágba...


----------



## Camille (2011 Március 17)

de hál'istennek Elvis is itt van, így nem vagyok egyedül


----------



## Camille (2011 Március 17)

vagy már nincs?


----------



## Camille (2011 Március 17)

utoljára sz egyetemen volt jelenléti ív


----------



## Camille (2011 Március 17)

elfelejtettem megköszönni a lehetőséget, hogy 20 hozzászólásom legyen, szóval KÖSZ


----------



## Camille (2011 Március 17)

nehezebb ezen túlesni, mint gondoltam


----------



## géborka (2011 Március 17)

*http://www.canadahun.com/forum/images/smilies/icon_razz.gif*



Kata640622 írta:


> :..::..::11::d\\m/\\m/[/ quote] EZ ÍGY VAN


----------



## Camille (2011 Március 17)

de hajra már csak 13 van hátra


----------



## Camille (2011 Március 17)

akkor ugorjunk neki


----------



## Camille (2011 Március 17)

és megvan a 10.


----------



## Camille (2011 Március 17)

itt szakad az eső, de örökké nem lehet rossz idő...


----------



## Camille (2011 Március 17)

legjobban a kisfiam várja a jó időt, hogy lehessen homokozni


----------



## Camille (2011 Március 17)

a 7 szép szám


----------



## Camille (2011 Március 17)

szavazást is indíthatok már, hurrá!


----------



## Camille (2011 Március 17)

lassan indul a visszaszámlálás


----------



## Camille (2011 Március 17)

és ma este még Bones is lesz


----------



## Camille (2011 Március 17)

vajon Kanadában is megy?


----------



## Camille (2011 Március 17)

3!


----------



## Camille (2011 Március 17)

2!


----------



## Camille (2011 Március 17)

és nem hiszem el, megvan!  kösz))


----------



## ronibaba19 (2011 Március 17)

sziasztok


----------



## ronibaba19 (2011 Március 17)




----------



## ronibaba19 (2011 Március 17)

Éliás, Tóbiás,
Egy tál dödöle,
Ettél belőle.
Kertbe mentek a tyúkok,
Mind megették a magot.


----------



## ronibaba19 (2011 Március 17)

A tokaji szõlõhegyen két szál vesszõ,
Szél fújja, fújdogálja, harmat hajdogálja.
Hol a tyúknak a fia? Talán mind fel kapdosta.
Csûr ide, csûr oda, kass ki bárány, kass oda.


----------



## ronibaba19 (2011 Március 17)

Kukurikú, jó reggelt,
Szól a kakas, ha felkelt.
Rajta, rajta gyermekek,
Ágyatokból keljetek.


----------



## géborka (2011 Március 17)

kiss:00:


Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


----------



## ronibaba19 (2011 Március 17)

Aranykertben aranyfa,
aranymókus alatta.
Aranybaba szundikál,
aranyszúnyog muzsikál.
Cini-cini kisbaba,
édesanya csillaga.


----------



## ronibaba19 (2011 Március 17)

Kicsim aludj szépen, csillag ragyog fenn az égen,
Álmodj tündért, paripát, kék pillangót, katicát.
Kincsem aludj szépen, harmat csillog kinn a réten,
Hajnalmadár szárnyán szállj, pille könnyû felhõn járj.
Aludj kicsim aludjál, feljött már a csillag,
Bárány, csikó, csengõs boci hazafelé ballag.


----------



## ronibaba19 (2011 Március 17)

Jön az éj, jön az éj a fekete éjfél,
Aludjál, aludjál pici sose féljél.


----------



## ronibaba19 (2011 Március 17)

Licsi-locsi, licsi-locs,
licsi-locsi, licsi-locs.
Kicsi kocsi, három csacsi,
Döcögő, döcögő,
Benne gyerek, kicsi, kerek,
Göcögő, göcögő.


----------



## ronibaba19 (2011 Március 17)

Én húzlak tégedet, te is húzzál engemet! / Húzz, húzz engemet, én is húzlak tégedet!
Amelyikünk elesik, az lesz a legkisebbik.


----------



## ronibaba19 (2011 Március 17)

Mikor fekszel, ő akkor kél.
Egyszer egész, máskor csak fél.
Nincsen tüze, mégis lámpás,
A vándornak szinte áldás


----------



## ronibaba19 (2011 Március 17)

Nagy az ég ablaka,
süt a hold éjszaka,
Letekint egymaga:
aludjál, kisbaba!


----------



## ronibaba19 (2011 Március 17)

Kukurikú, jó reggelt,
Szól a kakas, ha felkelt.
Rajta, rajta gyermekek,
Ágyatokból keljetek.


----------



## ronibaba19 (2011 Március 17)

A hüvelyk mustáros,
A mutató mézes,
A középső lekváros,
A gyűrűs meg krémes.
Hát a kicsi tiszta maradt?
Dehogy maradt, az is ragad!


----------



## ronibaba19 (2011 Március 17)

Cifra palota
zöld az ablaka
gyere ki te tubarózsa!
Vár a viola.

Kicsi vagyok én
majd meg növök én
esztendőre vagy kettőre legény leszek én.


----------



## ronibaba19 (2011 Március 17)

Gólya, gólya, gilice!
Mitől véres a lábad?
Török gyerek megvágta,
Magyar gyerek gyógyítja.
Síppal, dobbal, nádi hegedűvel.


----------



## ronibaba19 (2011 Március 17)

Egy kis malac, röf- röf- röf,
Trombitálgat, töf- töf- töf,
Trombitája víg ormánya ,
földet túrja, döf- döf- döf.

Jön az öreg, meglátja,
Örvendezve kiáltja:
Rajta fiam, röf- röf- röf- röf
Apád is így csinálja!

Most már együtt zenélnek,
Kukoricán megélnek,
Töf-töf-töf-töf, röf-röf-röf-röf,
Ezek ám a legények!


----------



## ronibaba19 (2011 Március 17)

Csip-csip csóka,
vak varjúcska.
Komámasszony kéreti a szekerét,
nem adhatom oda, tyúkok ülnek rajta.
Hess, hess, hess!


----------



## ronibaba19 (2011 Március 17)

Nem leszek karácsonyi dísz a fán
Megmondtam én neked kis pofám ...


----------



## Istyyyke123 (2011 Március 17)

Sziasztok!Üdvözöllek benneteket Erdélyből.


----------



## ronibaba19 (2011 Március 17)

Csepp, csepp, csepereg,
Villan, csattan, megered,
Zápor függöny, zuhatag,
Fut a felhő, süt a nap,
Jött, ment, jót esett:
Fűnek, fának jól esett.


----------



## ronibaba19 (2011 Március 17)

Hőc, hőc, katona,
Ketten ülünk egy lóra,
Hárman meg a csikóra,
Azzal megyünk Budára,
A budai vásárra.


----------



## ronibaba19 (2011 Március 17)

talááánnn


----------



## géborka (2011 Március 17)

üdv komlóról:d


----------



## Katalin/Anyoka (2011 Március 17)

Kisildy írta:


> Helló!Azt szeretném kérdezni,ha én tag vagyok,de régóta nem léptem be,akkor újra kell a 20 hozzászólás???


 
HellóT

Mivel korábban sem szerezted meg a 20 hsz-t ezért kell. Csak utána lehetsz állandó tag.

Olvasd el ennek a topicknak az első hsz-t, ha használod az ott talkálható segítséget pereceken belül meglehet a 20.

Üdv
üdv anyóka


----------



## diana123 (2011 Március 17)

Köszönöm. Délről. Eső után itt nagyon szép a napsütés, hát még annak akinek megvan a 20 hozzászólása.


----------



## perzsoka (2011 Március 17)

Üdvözlet Miskolcról!


----------



## Larien (2011 Március 17)

üdvözlet


----------



## Larien (2011 Március 17)

2.


----------



## Larien (2011 Március 17)

3.


----------



## Larien (2011 Március 17)

4. de messze van a 20.


----------



## Larien (2011 Március 17)

5.


----------



## Larien (2011 Március 17)

6.


----------



## Larien (2011 Március 17)

7.


----------



## Larien (2011 Március 17)

8.


----------



## Larien (2011 Március 17)

9.


----------



## Larien (2011 Március 17)

10.


----------



## Larien (2011 Március 17)

11.


----------



## Larien (2011 Március 17)

12.


----------



## Larien (2011 Március 17)

13.


----------



## Larien (2011 Március 17)

14.


----------



## Larien (2011 Március 17)

15.


----------



## Larien (2011 Március 17)

tizenhat


----------



## Larien (2011 Március 17)

tizenhét


----------



## Larien (2011 Március 17)

18.


----------



## Larien (2011 Március 17)

19.


----------



## Larien (2011 Március 17)

húsz


----------



## gemarti (2011 Március 17)

Szeretnék


----------



## gemarti (2011 Március 17)

Hol lehet hozzászólni?


----------



## gemarti (2011 Március 17)

Talán megvan a 20?


----------



## gemarti (2011 Március 17)

Még mindig nem enged megnézni képeket


----------



## gemarti (2011 Március 17)

De miért?


----------



## gemarti (2011 Március 17)

Mit nem csinálok jól?


----------



## arrakis (2011 Március 17)

Kalaman írta:


> hello mindenki!


Köszönet!


----------



## Mis47 (2011 Március 17)

Szia. Mindenki! Alig akart ide beengedni, pedig fontos lenne a hsz. gyűjtés.


----------



## picike78 (2011 Március 17)

Szia mindenkinek


----------



## picike78 (2011 Március 17)

Szép estét mindenkinek


----------



## Mis47 (2011 Március 17)

Szia. Én is képekre lennék kíváncsi.


----------



## Mis47 (2011 Március 17)

Itt is lehet üzenni ?


----------



## hungarianpride (2011 Március 17)

köszi


----------



## Mis47 (2011 Március 17)

Ezt is megtaláltam már.:55:


----------



## Mis47 (2011 Március 17)

Azért most már a fele meg lesz!


----------



## Mis47 (2011 Március 17)

Megvan a fele.


----------



## Mis47 (2011 Március 17)

Sőt több is már.


----------



## Mis47 (2011 Március 17)

Ezt kicsit csalásnak érzem, de érdekel a kép.


----------



## Mis47 (2011 Március 17)

Nem baj haladunk.


----------



## Mis47 (2011 Március 17)

Még ma, ha sikerül....


----------



## Mis47 (2011 Március 17)

... megnézhetem azt a képet.


----------



## hungarianpride (2011 Március 17)

:d


----------



## hungarianpride (2011 Március 17)

...


----------



## hungarianpride (2011 Március 17)

kiss


----------



## Mis47 (2011 Március 17)

Csak én vagyok ilyen kíváncsi ?


----------



## Mis47 (2011 Március 17)

Most már elég közel a cél.


----------



## Mis47 (2011 Március 17)

Nagyon kíváncsi vagyok arra a képre.


----------



## Vandor123 (2011 Március 17)

a


----------



## Mis47 (2011 Március 17)

Nem kívánok szavazást indítani, csak egy képre vagyok kíváncsi, remélem most már engedni fogja a rendszer.


----------



## Vandor123 (2011 Március 17)

b


----------



## Vandor123 (2011 Március 17)

3


----------



## Vandor123 (2011 Március 17)

4


----------



## Vandor123 (2011 Március 17)

5


----------



## Mis47 (2011 Március 17)

Na most már csak a minősítés kell, vagy az idő nem elég ?


----------



## Vandor123 (2011 Március 17)

6


----------



## Mis47 (2011 Március 17)

Látom más is hasonló cipőben jár. Jó munkát !


----------



## Vandor123 (2011 Március 17)

Már egy hete várok


----------



## Vandor123 (2011 Március 17)

Igen, a cipó hasonló, 8-as


----------



## Vandor123 (2011 Március 17)

Haladunk, kilenc


----------



## Vandor123 (2011 Március 17)

Félidő - tiz....


----------



## Vandor123 (2011 Március 17)

Hangpróba...11


----------



## Vandor123 (2011 Március 17)

Egy tucat - 12


----------



## Vandor123 (2011 Március 17)

Szerencsétlen - 13.


----------



## Vandor123 (2011 Március 17)

Már 14.


----------



## Vandor123 (2011 Március 17)

Ja, 15, és még 5.


----------



## Vandor123 (2011 Március 17)

16 és akkor marad 4


----------



## Vandor123 (2011 Március 17)

17 és még 3


----------



## Vandor123 (2011 Március 17)

csak 18, ennyi nem elég...


----------



## Vandor123 (2011 Március 17)

19 már....


----------



## Vandor123 (2011 Március 17)

hurrá 20


----------



## Vandor123 (2011 Március 17)

21 és még egy ráadás


----------



## Vandor123 (2011 Március 17)

33-33-33-


----------



## zumike88 (2011 Március 17)

*szia!*

Ez tetszik.


----------



## zumike88 (2011 Március 17)

Sziasztok!


----------



## enci8 (2011 Március 17)

:d


melitta írta:


> aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


----------



## hajehaje (2011 Március 17)

5


----------



## hajehaje (2011 Március 17)

6


----------



## hajehaje (2011 Március 17)

7


----------



## hajehaje (2011 Március 17)

8


----------



## hajehaje (2011 Március 17)

9


----------



## csurma (2011 Március 17)

01


----------



## csurma (2011 Március 17)

02


----------



## csurma (2011 Március 17)

03


----------



## csurma (2011 Március 17)

04


----------



## csurma (2011 Március 17)

05


----------



## csurma (2011 Március 17)

ez jó


----------



## csurma (2011 Március 17)

nagyon sirály


----------



## csurma (2011 Március 17)

8


----------



## csurma (2011 Március 17)

99


----------



## csurma (2011 Március 17)

hu fele


----------



## csurma (2011 Március 17)

dúku gróf menekül


----------



## csurma (2011 Március 17)

áááá nem érik utol


----------



## csurma (2011 Március 17)

padmé kiesett a hajóból


----------



## csurma (2011 Március 17)

óóó reklám


----------



## csurma (2011 Március 17)

ez horror


----------



## Ateszka85 (2011 Március 17)

19


----------



## csurma (2011 Március 17)

05


----------



## csurma (2011 Március 17)

milli mia


----------



## csurma (2011 Március 17)

03


----------



## csurma (2011 Március 17)

000222


----------



## csurma (2011 Március 17)

010101


----------



## csurma (2011 Március 17)

qwerty


----------



## csurma (2011 Március 17)

győztem


----------



## csurma (2011 Március 17)

köszi mindent mindenkinek


----------



## tommy751124 (2011 Március 17)

:d


melitta írta:


> aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


----------



## tommy751124 (2011 Március 17)

köszzi


----------



## tommy751124 (2011 Március 17)

igen


----------



## tommy751124 (2011 Március 17)

rendben


----------



## tommy751124 (2011 Március 17)

ok


----------



## tommy751124 (2011 Március 17)

rendven


----------



## tommy751124 (2011 Március 17)

oku


----------



## tommy751124 (2011 Március 17)

plo


----------



## tommy751124 (2011 Március 17)

oli


----------



## tommy751124 (2011 Március 17)

rft


----------



## tommy751124 (2011 Március 17)

ujz


----------



## tommy751124 (2011 Március 17)

asw


----------



## tommy751124 (2011 Március 17)

jui


----------



## tommy751124 (2011 Március 17)

zhj


----------



## tommy751124 (2011 Március 17)

xcd


----------



## tommy751124 (2011 Március 17)

wer


----------



## tommy751124 (2011 Március 17)

rtzu


----------



## tommy751124 (2011 Március 17)

qwer


----------



## tommy751124 (2011 Március 17)

poiuz


----------



## tommy751124 (2011 Március 17)

nju


----------



## tommy751124 (2011 Március 17)

ghjzuti


----------



## tommy751124 (2011 Március 18)

jfhgztu


----------



## tommy751124 (2011 Március 18)

lfithjg


----------



## tommy751124 (2011 Március 18)

njiuztr


----------



## tommy751124 (2011 Március 18)

vcxfdre


----------



## tommy751124 (2011 Március 18)

lpoiuzt


----------



## tommy751124 (2011 Március 18)

cvfrewq


----------



## tommy751124 (2011 Március 18)

bnhhtre


----------



## tommy751124 (2011 Március 18)

mnbvcxy


----------



## jelin (2011 Március 18)

Köszönöm a lehetőséget.


----------



## bobo007 (2011 Március 18)

köszönöm


----------



## jelin (2011 Március 18)

Benéztem mert a felvetés érdekes volt...


----------



## volvo75 (2011 Március 18)

1valaky írta:


> szuper vagykiss



kéne már az a 20 minél előbb


----------



## volvo75 (2011 Március 18)

Valaki esetleg tudna olcsón ajánlani nekem Lentner Csaba könyvet (pénzügypolitika érdekelne)


----------



## volvo75 (2011 Március 18)

Érdekelne még nemzetközi gazadságtanoz kapcsolódó iromány is


----------



## ZsuS (2011 Március 18)

Sziasztok!


----------



## ZsuS (2011 Március 18)

1


----------



## ZsuS (2011 Március 18)

2


----------



## ZsuS (2011 Március 18)

3


----------



## ZsuS (2011 Március 18)

4


----------



## ZsuS (2011 Március 18)

5


----------



## ZsuS (2011 Március 18)

6


----------



## ZsuS (2011 Március 18)

7


----------



## ZsuS (2011 Március 18)

8


----------



## ZsuS (2011 Március 18)

9


----------



## ZsuS (2011 Március 18)

10


----------



## ZsuS (2011 Március 18)

11


----------



## ZsuS (2011 Március 18)

12


----------



## ZsuS (2011 Március 18)

13


----------



## ZsuS (2011 Március 18)

14


----------



## ZsuS (2011 Március 18)

15


----------



## ZsuS (2011 Március 18)

16


----------



## ZsuS (2011 Március 18)

17


----------



## ZsuS (2011 Március 18)

18


----------



## ZsuS (2011 Március 18)

19


----------



## ZsuS (2011 Március 18)

20


----------



## 0550zgacs (2011 Március 18)

*Első levél*

Szia!
Laci vagyok Budaörsről, csuda örültem , hogy megtaláltam ezt az oldalt.
Kicsit bonyolultnak tűnik a belépés-regisztráció, de ez van. 
Mindenkinek szép napot és jókedvet kívánok!
Lac


----------



## anyucica74 (2011 Március 18)

Hello mindenkinek!

Nemrég regisztráltam, és szeretnék beköszönni.
Szép napot mindenkinek!
Jó titeket olvasgatni!


----------



## angyalka71 (2011 Március 18)

Itt vagyok


----------



## angyalka71 (2011 Március 18)

Jó reggelt mindenkinek.


----------



## eref (2011 Március 18)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg



Köszi a lehetőséget


----------



## eref (2011 Március 18)

Gondoltam


----------



## eref (2011 Március 18)

megpróbálok


----------



## eref (2011 Március 18)

összeszedni


----------



## eref (2011 Március 18)

legalább


----------



## eref (2011 Március 18)

húsz


----------



## eref (2011 Március 18)

hozzászólást,


----------



## eref (2011 Március 18)

de


----------



## eref (2011 Március 18)

még


----------



## eref (2011 Március 18)

csak


----------



## eref (2011 Március 18)

a


----------



## eref (2011 Március 18)

12.


----------



## eref (2011 Március 18)

hozzászólást


----------



## eref (2011 Március 18)

sikerült


----------



## eref (2011 Március 18)

elküldenem


----------



## eref (2011 Március 18)

egyelőre.


----------



## eref (2011 Március 18)

De


----------



## eref (2011 Március 18)

már


----------



## eref (2011 Március 18)

mindjárt


----------



## eref (2011 Március 18)

elérem a huszadikat


----------



## eref (2011 Március 18)

És még egyet a biztonság kedvéért....


----------



## bartuszek (2011 Március 18)

jelen


----------



## lingvosoft (2011 Március 18)

jelen


----------



## wilow13 (2011 Március 18)

1


----------



## wilow13 (2011 Március 18)

2


----------



## wilow13 (2011 Március 18)

3


----------



## wilow13 (2011 Március 18)

4


----------



## wilow13 (2011 Március 18)

4


----------



## wilow13 (2011 Március 18)

7


----------



## wilow13 (2011 Március 18)

8


----------



## wilow13 (2011 Március 18)

9


----------



## wilow13 (2011 Március 18)

10


----------



## wilow13 (2011 Március 18)

11


----------



## wilow13 (2011 Március 18)

12


----------



## wilow13 (2011 Március 18)

13


----------



## wilow13 (2011 Március 18)

14


----------



## wilow13 (2011 Március 18)

15


----------



## wilow13 (2011 Március 18)

16


----------



## wilow13 (2011 Március 18)

17


----------



## wilow13 (2011 Március 18)

18


----------



## wilow13 (2011 Március 18)

19


----------



## wilow13 (2011 Március 18)

20


----------



## wilow13 (2011 Március 18)

21


----------



## ACER (2011 Március 18)

Szia Köszönöm szépen


----------



## ACER (2011 Március 18)

1


----------



## ACER (2011 Március 18)

első


----------



## ACER (2011 Március 18)

második


----------



## ACER (2011 Március 18)

harmadik


----------



## ACER (2011 Március 18)

negyedik


----------



## ACER (2011 Március 18)

ötödik


----------



## ACER (2011 Március 18)

hat


----------



## ACER (2011 Március 18)

hét


----------



## ACER (2011 Március 18)

nyolc


----------



## ACER (2011 Március 18)

kilenc


----------



## ACER (2011 Március 18)

Tíz


----------



## ACER (2011 Március 18)

Tizenegy


----------



## ACER (2011 Március 18)

Tizenkettő


----------



## ACER (2011 Március 18)

Tizenhárom


----------



## ACER (2011 Március 18)

Tizennégy


----------



## ACER (2011 Március 18)

Tizenöt


----------



## ACER (2011 Március 18)

Tizenhat


----------



## ACER (2011 Március 18)

Tizenhét


----------



## ACER (2011 Március 18)

Tizennyolc


----------



## ACER (2011 Március 18)

Még egyszer köszi


----------



## cimpulusz (2011 Március 18)

üdvözlet Kecskemétről


----------



## kkarancsi (2011 Március 18)

nagyon jó


----------



## kkarancsi (2011 Március 18)

ez is nagyon jó


----------



## kkarancsi (2011 Március 18)

biztosan találok majd sok érdekességet


----------



## kkarancsi (2011 Március 18)

köszönöm


----------



## kkarancsi (2011 Március 18)

még egyszer köszi


----------



## kkarancsi (2011 Március 18)

mennyi?


----------



## kkarancsi (2011 Március 18)

Szia Köszönöm szépen


----------



## Juniper (2011 Március 18)

1


----------



## kkarancsi (2011 Március 18)

Szia Köszönöm szépen ismet


----------



## Juniper (2011 Március 18)

2


----------



## Juniper (2011 Március 18)

3


----------



## Juniper (2011 Március 18)

4


----------



## Juniper (2011 Március 18)

5


----------



## Juniper (2011 Március 18)

6


----------



## Juniper (2011 Március 18)

7


----------



## Juniper (2011 Március 18)

8


----------



## Juniper (2011 Március 18)

9


----------



## Juniper (2011 Március 18)

10


----------



## Juniper (2011 Március 18)

11


----------



## Juniper (2011 Március 18)

12


----------



## Juniper (2011 Március 18)

13


----------



## Juniper (2011 Március 18)

14


----------



## Juniper (2011 Március 18)

15


----------



## Juniper (2011 Március 18)

16


----------



## Juniper (2011 Március 18)

17


----------



## Juniper (2011 Március 18)

18


----------



## Juniper (2011 Március 18)

19


----------



## Juniper (2011 Március 18)

20 end of the queue


----------



## milzsu (2011 Március 18)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg




szervusztok,
egy mai napra szánt igazságot küldök mindenkinek:
"Higgy azoknak, akik az igazságot keresik, de óvakodj azoktól. akik azt hiszik, megtalálták..."
_(André Gide)_​_milzsu
_​


----------



## milzsu (2011 Március 18)

*mai mottó*

"Higgy azoknak, akik az igazságot keresik, de óvakodj azoktól. akik azt hiszik, megtalálták..."
_(André Gide)_


_
_​


----------



## abmog (2011 Március 18)

*Megszerzem a huszat*

1


----------



## abmog (2011 Március 18)

*Megszerzem a huszat*

:d2:d


----------



## abmog (2011 Március 18)

*Megszerzem a huszat*

3


----------



## abmog (2011 Március 18)

*Megszerzem a huszat*

4


----------



## abmog (2011 Március 18)

*Megszerzem a huszat*

5


----------



## abmog (2011 Március 18)

*Megszerzem a huszat*

6


----------



## abmog (2011 Március 18)

*Megszerzem a huszat*

7


----------



## abmog (2011 Március 18)

*Megszerzem a huszat*

8


----------



## abmog (2011 Március 18)

*Megszerzem a huszat*

9


----------



## abmog (2011 Március 18)

*Megszerzem a huszat*

10


----------



## abmog (2011 Március 18)

*Megszerzem a huszat*

11


----------



## abmog (2011 Március 18)

*Megszerzem a huszat*

12


----------



## abmog (2011 Március 18)

*Megszerzem a huszat*

13


----------



## abmog (2011 Március 18)

*Megszerzem a huszat*

14


----------



## abmog (2011 Március 18)

*Megszerzem a huszat*

15


----------



## abmog (2011 Március 18)

*Megszerzem a huszat*

16


----------



## abmog (2011 Március 18)

*Megszerzem a huszat*

17


----------



## abmog (2011 Március 18)

*Megszerzem a huszat*

18


----------



## olipapa (2011 Március 18)

köszi


----------



## abmog (2011 Március 18)

*Megszerzem a huszat*

19


----------



## olipapa (2011 Március 18)

2 :d


----------



## abmog (2011 Március 18)

*Megszerzem a huszat*

 20


----------



## abmog (2011 Március 18)

*Megszerzem a huszat*

Ráadás  !


----------



## olipapa (2011 Március 18)

3


----------



## olipapa (2011 Március 18)

4


----------



## olipapa (2011 Március 18)

sziasztok


----------



## olipapa (2011 Március 18)

hello


----------



## olipapa (2011 Március 18)

1


----------



## olipapa (2011 Március 18)

2


----------



## olipapa (2011 Március 18)

3sda


----------



## olipapa (2011 Március 18)

vsdfhdfhdjetdhrztjrzter


----------



## olipapa (2011 Március 18)

sziasztok


----------



## olipapa (2011 Március 18)

sziasztok


----------



## olipapa (2011 Március 18)

sziasztok sa


----------



## olipapa (2011 Március 18)

asdvdsfas


----------



## olipapa (2011 Március 18)

vcsdr21qw


----------



## olipapa (2011 Március 18)

15


----------



## olipapa (2011 Március 18)

16


----------



## olipapa (2011 Március 18)

17


----------



## olipapa (2011 Március 18)

18


----------



## olipapa (2011 Március 18)

jhsdfadsaasa


----------



## lacka0505 (2011 Március 18)

Igen


----------



## lacka0505 (2011 Március 18)

Szerintem jó


----------



## lacka0505 (2011 Március 18)

Az is.


----------



## lacka0505 (2011 Március 18)

Meg még az is.


----------



## lacka0505 (2011 Március 18)

Na ja.


----------



## lacka0505 (2011 Március 18)

6.


----------



## lacka0505 (2011 Március 18)

7.


----------



## lacka0505 (2011 Március 18)

8.


----------



## lacka0505 (2011 Március 18)

9.


----------



## lacka0505 (2011 Március 18)

10.


----------



## lacka0505 (2011 Március 18)

11.


----------



## lacka0505 (2011 Március 18)

12.


----------



## lacka0505 (2011 Március 18)

13.


----------



## lacka0505 (2011 Március 18)

14.


----------



## lacka0505 (2011 Március 18)

15.


----------



## lacka0505 (2011 Március 18)

16.


----------



## lacka0505 (2011 Március 18)

17.


----------



## ldanyi (2011 Március 18)

231


----------



## lacka0505 (2011 Március 18)

18.


----------



## ldanyi (2011 Március 18)

sdf


----------



## ldanyi (2011 Március 18)

ertz


----------



## lacka0505 (2011 Március 18)

19.


----------



## ldanyi (2011 Március 18)

345


----------



## lacka0505 (2011 Március 18)

20.


----------



## ldanyi (2011 Március 18)

sdgdf


----------



## ldanyi (2011 Március 18)

alma


----------



## ldanyi (2011 Március 18)

bleach


----------



## lacka0505 (2011 Március 18)

21.


----------



## ldanyi (2011 Március 18)

ulquiorra

thoushiro

hitsugaya

kurosaki

ichigo

kuchiki

rukia


----------



## ldanyi (2011 Március 18)

The

Garden

of

Sinners

Remaining

Sense

of Pain


----------



## SleepingSun (2011 Március 18)

Nincs jó idő itt Pécsen


----------



## ldanyi (2011 Március 18)

Egerben sem


----------



## ldanyi (2011 Március 18)

a szél nagyon fúj


----------



## ldanyi (2011 Március 18)

tegnap meg


----------



## ldanyi (2011 Március 18)

végig esett az eső


----------



## ldanyi (2011 Március 18)

és teljesen eláztam


----------



## ldanyi (2011 Március 18)

de azért nem volt rossz nap


----------



## attix777 (2011 Március 18)

*Hogyan lesz 20 hozzászólásom?*

Sziasztok!


----------



## attix777 (2011 Március 18)

Azon tűnődöm, hogy miért kell a 20 hozzászólás?


----------



## attix777 (2011 Március 18)

Azt megértem, hogy aktív tagokra van szükség


----------



## attix777 (2011 Március 18)

Csak annak nem látom értelmét, hogy a semmiről írogassunk


----------



## attix777 (2011 Március 18)

Azonban azt is el tudom fogadni, hogy kell, mert ez a szabály


----------



## ágneskám (2011 Március 18)

*csak a hozzászólásokért*

Örülök, hogy felkerülhettem.


----------



## attix777 (2011 Március 18)

Mindent összevetve remek ez az oldal


----------



## petersundoor (2011 Március 18)

10


----------



## attix777 (2011 Március 18)

Gratulálok azoknak, akik kitalálták és üzemeltetik


----------



## ágneskám (2011 Március 18)

Sziasztok! Nálunk esik az eső, hideg van.


----------



## attix777 (2011 Március 18)

Tudom magam is, hogy nem egyszerű mert éppen most dolgozom én is egy honlap felállításán


----------



## petersundoor (2011 Március 18)

9


----------



## ágneskám (2011 Március 18)

remek az oldal!


----------



## petersundoor (2011 Március 18)

8


----------



## attix777 (2011 Március 18)

Rengeteg munka van vele, de megéri


----------



## petersundoor (2011 Március 18)

7


----------



## petersundoor (2011 Március 18)

6


----------



## attix777 (2011 Március 18)

Azt tapasztalom, hogy manapság az emberek közel nem olyan boldogok, mint amennyire szeretnének azok lenni


----------



## petersundoor (2011 Március 18)

5


----------



## petersundoor (2011 Március 18)

4


----------



## attix777 (2011 Március 18)

Mostanában olvastam egy felmérést, amelyből az derült ki, hogy Magyarországon az emberek több mint kétharmada nem szereti azt a munkát, amit csinál


----------



## petersundoor (2011 Március 18)

3


----------



## attix777 (2011 Március 18)

ez gáz


----------



## ágneskám (2011 Március 18)

sok a használható ötlet


----------



## petersundoor (2011 Március 18)

2


----------



## attix777 (2011 Március 18)

Messze képességeik alatt teljesítenek


----------



## attix777 (2011 Március 18)

nem bíznak magukban


----------



## petersundoor (2011 Március 18)

1, nekem megvan a 20 hozzááááászólás, és mégsem jó...
ja és már vagy 2 hete regisztrálva vok


----------



## attix777 (2011 Március 18)

tele vannak félelemmel


----------



## attix777 (2011 Március 18)

akkor mit lehet tenni?


----------



## attix777 (2011 Március 18)

így kell leélni az életet?


----------



## attix777 (2011 Március 18)

nem, van más lehetőség is


----------



## attix777 (2011 Március 18)

meg kell találni magunkban a bennünk szunnyadó géniuszt


----------



## petersundoor (2011 Március 18)

na még 10 et akkor... :S
10


----------



## attix777 (2011 Március 18)

fel kell ébreszteni


----------



## ágneskám (2011 Március 18)

1


----------



## petersundoor (2011 Március 18)

9


----------



## attix777 (2011 Március 18)

új hiteket, szokásokat kialakítani


----------



## ágneskám (2011 Március 18)

2


----------



## attix777 (2011 Március 18)

...és akkor mindent elérhetünk


----------



## ágneskám (2011 Március 18)

3


----------



## ágneskám (2011 Március 18)

4


----------



## petersundoor (2011 Március 18)

19


----------



## ágneskám (2011 Március 18)

5


----------



## petersundoor (2011 Március 18)

18


----------



## ágneskám (2011 Március 18)

6


----------



## ágneskám (2011 Március 18)

7


----------



## ágneskám (2011 Március 18)

8


----------



## ágneskám (2011 Március 18)

9


----------



## petersundoor (2011 Március 18)

18 kkkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## ágneskám (2011 Március 18)

10-tiszta víz


----------



## petersundoor (2011 Március 18)

17 nem igaz


----------



## ágneskám (2011 Március 18)

11


----------



## ágneskám (2011 Március 18)

12


----------



## petersundoor (2011 Március 18)

06 már nyomta vagy mennyit...
kezd tele lenni...


----------



## ágneskám (2011 Március 18)

13-szerencse számom


----------



## petersundoor (2011 Március 18)

05 mmmmmmmmmm


----------



## ágneskám (2011 Március 18)

14


----------



## ágneskám (2011 Március 18)

15


----------



## petersundoor (2011 Március 18)

04 de azóta is


----------



## Hermia97 (2011 Március 18)

1


----------



## petersundoor (2011 Március 18)

03 jeeeeee


----------



## ágneskám (2011 Március 18)

:444:


----------



## Hermia97 (2011 Március 18)

2


----------



## petersundoor (2011 Március 18)

02 hhhhhhhhh


----------



## Hermia97 (2011 Március 18)

3


----------



## Hermia97 (2011 Március 18)

szupi


----------



## petersundoor (2011 Március 18)

01 xxx


----------



## Hermia97 (2011 Március 18)

4


----------



## petersundoor (2011 Március 18)

00 na ha most sem megy akkor elmehet az oldal oda...


----------



## Hermia97 (2011 Március 18)

5


----------



## Hermia97 (2011 Március 18)

6


----------



## Hermia97 (2011 Március 18)

7


----------



## attix777 (2011 Március 18)

Szia Klne2


----------



## petersundoor (2011 Március 18)

bye


----------



## Hermia97 (2011 Március 18)

I dream
d you Dream


----------



## attix777 (2011 Március 18)

Én is Szegedről vagyok


----------



## Hermia97 (2011 Március 18)

Koldusopera


----------



## lylluska22 (2011 Március 18)

*hsz1*

jelen


----------



## Hermia97 (2011 Március 18)

Rómeó és Júlia


----------



## Hermia97 (2011 Március 18)

Csókosasszony


----------



## lylluska22 (2011 Március 18)

*hsz2*

j


----------



## Hermia97 (2011 Március 18)

hg


----------



## Hermia97 (2011 Március 18)

bg


----------



## Hermia97 (2011 Március 18)

ghz


----------



## lylluska22 (2011 Március 18)

*hsz3*

bp


----------



## Hermia97 (2011 Március 18)

1234569899


----------



## lylluska22 (2011 Március 18)

jel


----------



## Hermia97 (2011 Március 18)

huk


----------



## lylluska22 (2011 Március 18)

*hsz5*

komm


----------



## Hermia97 (2011 Március 18)

mk,l


----------



## Hermia97 (2011 Március 18)

mnh


----------



## lylluska22 (2011 Március 18)

hsz6


----------



## lylluska22 (2011 Március 18)

hsz7


----------



## lylluska22 (2011 Március 18)

hsz8


----------



## lylluska22 (2011 Március 18)

hsz9


----------



## lylluska22 (2011 Március 18)

hsz10


----------



## lylluska22 (2011 Március 18)

hsz11


----------



## lylluska22 (2011 Március 18)

hsz12


----------



## szilaj6 (2011 Március 18)

Szeretnék 20 hozzászólást irni,csak nem tudom mi a táma?1.Szerintem a CanadaHun nagyon jó portál.2.Szeretnék az állandó tagja lenni,ha lehetséges.3.Szert tehetnék új ismerősökre.4.Sok oldalat néztem már,de ilyen jót mint ez még nem találtam.5.Segitőkészek az emberekkel,ez ma már ritkaság.6.Üdvözlök minden itt dolgozó személyt.7.Sok magyar honfitársunk van a világ minden szegletében,ilyen oldal álltal tarthatjuk a kapcsolatot.8.Szeretném megismerni a Canadában élő magyarság életét.9.Hogyan őrzik meg kulturájukat?10.Vannak -e magyar nyelvü iskolák?11.Gyakorolhatják anyanyelvüket?12.Milyen az élet odakinn?13.Szerintem a táj gyönyörü lehet.14.Ezért jó egy ilyen portál,az ember belátást nyerhet,a külhonban élő embertársai életéről.15.Jó barátságok köttethetnek.16.Ezért szeretnék állandó tag lenni.17.Van egy mottó ami szerint élek,igy szól-LÉGY SZERÉNY ÉS MINDIG IGAZ.18Szeretném ha több embertársam is követné a példámat.19.Ne legyünk nagyképüek,szeressük egymást,mert az élet huss-gyorsan tovaszáll.20.Üdvözlök minden kedves honfitársamat és további jó egészséget mindenkinek.Puszi


----------



## nossymam (2011 Március 18)

[ sziasztok egyszer csak összejön]


----------



## nossymam (2011 Március 18)

ez is nagyon jó nekem ez a 2.


----------



## nossymam (2011 Március 18)

*3.*

Annyira szeretnék már idetartozni és még olyan sok van hátra


----------



## nossymam (2011 Március 18)

*4*

és ez még csak a 4. mindenkinek üdvözlet


----------



## nossymam (2011 Március 18)

ez az 5. !!


----------



## szilaj6 (2011 Március 18)

Elküldtem a 20 hozzászólásomat,ami a saját fejemben érlelődött,s azt kapom válaszul,hogy más gondolatát használtam,ez kissé felháboritott.Ha nem engedik,hogy tagja legyek közösségüknek,akkor nagyon szépen megköszönöm.További jó munkát,Anyókát üdvözlöm.


----------



## nossymam (2011 Március 18)

ugy szeretnék már letölteni töletek


----------



## nossymam (2011 Március 18)

*8*

Annyi izgalmas olvasnivalo van itt


----------



## nossymam (2011 Március 18)

idegeskedni annyit jelent


----------



## nossymam (2011 Március 18)

*hogy más hülyeségei miatt -*

magunkat büntetjük meg


----------



## pooly (2011 Március 18)

hi mindenki


----------



## pooly (2011 Március 18)

szólj hozzá


----------



## pooly (2011 Március 18)

hát igen


----------



## pooly (2011 Március 18)

má nincs sok


----------



## pooly (2011 Március 18)

sherlokkkk


----------



## pooly (2011 Március 18)

az utolsó vámpír


----------



## pooly (2011 Március 18)

http://www.clickclickclick.com/
mindíg mi nyerünk


----------



## pooly (2011 Március 18)

bimbó


----------



## nossymam (2011 Március 18)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg




ez nagyszerü talán már lassan összejön nekem is sziasztok üdv


----------



## pooly (2011 Március 18)

aaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## nossymam (2011 Március 18)

hát már sosem tudok Töletek olvasni valamit ?


----------



## pooly (2011 Március 18)

szókratész


----------



## pooly (2011 Március 18)

már csak 10


----------



## nossymam (2011 Március 18)

Jelen ! Nossymam


----------



## nossymam (2011 Március 18)

Üdvözlet mindenkimek Budapeströl


----------



## nossymam (2011 Március 18)

Bocsánat : Helyesen : Mindenkinek


----------



## nossymam (2011 Március 18)

petersundoor írta:


> 1, nekem megvan a 20 hozzááááászólás, és mégsem jó...
> ja és már vagy 2 hete regisztrálva vok



Ez akkor nem müködik automatikusan ? Vagy pár nap és majd akkor?
Ha valaki tudja irja meg


----------



## nossymam (2011 Március 18)

barna26 írta:


> hello



Hello szia


----------



## lylluska22 (2011 Március 18)

*hsz14*

hsz14


----------



## lylluska22 (2011 Március 18)

hsz15


----------



## nossymam (2011 Március 18)

attix777 írta:


> Azonban azt is el tudom fogadni, hogy kell, mert ez a szabály




Hát ha ez a szabály ...


----------



## nossymam (2011 Március 18)

ágneskám írta:


> Örülök, hogy felkerülhettem.



De jó Neked én már alig várom


----------



## nossymam (2011 Március 18)

attix777 írta:


> Mindent összevetve remek ez az oldal




Ezért várom én is hogy jogosult tag lehessek


----------



## dDomi (2011 Március 18)

*mosoly*



Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg



Szia!
Másik szívhez soha el nem érsz, ha nem szívedből indulsz magad is.


----------



## gyulaijanos (2011 Március 18)

*nossimam*

baráti üdvözlet minden magyarnak a nagyvilágban!


----------



## pooly (2011 Március 18)

ki találta euz kiklk


----------



## pooly (2011 Március 18)

cvbcxb


----------



## pooly (2011 Március 18)

cxbvxcb


----------



## lylluska22 (2011 Március 18)

hsz16


----------



## pooly (2011 Március 18)

srtfdhb


----------



## lylluska22 (2011 Március 18)

hsz17


----------



## pooly (2011 Március 18)

fgggjdkl


----------



## lylluska22 (2011 Március 18)

hsz15


----------



## lylluska22 (2011 Március 18)

hsz18


----------



## lylluska22 (2011 Március 18)

de jó lenne már tagnak lenni!


----------



## lylluska22 (2011 Március 18)

már csak 1!


----------



## lylluska22 (2011 Március 18)

juhúú


----------



## pooly (2011 Március 18)

jljkhlj


----------



## Fügefa (2011 Március 18)

*20 az 20*



Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


Nagyon sok az a húsz üzenet.


----------



## Fügefa (2011 Március 18)

Legalább már 5 üzenetem lenne!


----------



## Fügefa (2011 Március 18)

Üdvözletem mindenkinek, aki olvassa.


----------



## Fügefa (2011 Március 18)

Biztosan van értelme ennek, de én nem látom.


----------



## Fügefa (2011 Március 18)

Nagyon kíváncsi vagyok, most hozzáférhetek-e rejtett fájlokhoz.


----------



## gyulaijanos (2011 Március 18)

alig tudtam visszatérni erre az oldalra, hogy folytathassam a célomat!


----------



## gyulaijanos (2011 Március 18)

nehezen érthetőek gép szabályai de nem adom fel.


----------



## Babam1 (2011 Március 18)

1


----------



## Babam1 (2011 Március 18)

2


----------



## Babam1 (2011 Március 18)

3


----------



## Babam1 (2011 Március 18)

4


----------



## Babam1 (2011 Március 18)

5


----------



## gyulaijanos (2011 Március 18)

mindent megteszek hogy odaérjek a régi zenékhez.


----------



## Babam1 (2011 Március 18)

6


----------



## Babam1 (2011 Március 18)

7


----------



## Babam1 (2011 Március 18)

8


----------



## Babam1 (2011 Március 18)

9


----------



## Babam1 (2011 Március 18)

10


----------



## Babam1 (2011 Március 18)

11


----------



## Babam1 (2011 Március 18)

12


----------



## Babam1 (2011 Március 18)

13


----------



## Babam1 (2011 Március 18)

14


----------



## Babam1 (2011 Március 18)

15


----------



## Babam1 (2011 Március 18)

15.


----------



## Babam1 (2011 Március 18)

17


----------



## Babam1 (2011 Március 18)

18


----------



## Babam1 (2011 Március 18)

egy híján húsz


----------



## Babam1 (2011 Március 18)

húsz. köszi!


----------



## Babam1 (2011 Március 18)

21?


----------



## gyulaijanos (2011 Március 18)

na most újra szakad az eső, ma már többször így volt.


----------



## vleskom (2011 Március 18)

Üdvözlet Újpestről!


----------



## gyulaijanos (2011 Március 18)

talán holnap a nap is ki fog sütni és szél is megáll.


----------



## gyulaijanos (2011 Március 18)

a hosszú tél után, hosszú meleg nyárra számítok


----------



## gyulaijanos (2011 Március 18)

persze túl meleg ne legyen, mert azt nem szeretem!


----------



## vleskom (2011 Március 18)

13195


----------



## gyulaijanos (2011 Március 18)

most beszéli a tv hogy 2 fok lesz éjszaka.


----------



## vleskom (2011 Március 18)

156436


----------



## vleskom (2011 Március 18)

az elég mele ilyenkor, szerintem


----------



## vleskom (2011 Március 18)

1998


----------



## vleskom (2011 Március 18)

01


----------



## gyulaijanos (2011 Március 18)

hideg éjszaka lesz nem kizárt a havazás!


----------



## vleskom (2011 Március 18)

24


----------



## vleskom (2011 Március 18)

i love hó!


----------



## vleskom (2011 Március 18)

végre jöhetne már a tavasz


----------



## vleskom (2011 Március 18)

kántor


----------



## vleskom (2011 Március 18)

ménes


----------



## vleskom (2011 Március 18)

IHM: Hári Péter magyarországon


----------



## vleskom (2011 Március 18)

666


----------



## gyulaijanos (2011 Március 18)

valamikor márciusban sokkal melegebb volt.


----------



## szeleta2006 (2011 Március 18)

*Rebeca cd*



gyulaijanos írta:


> valamikor márciusban sokkal melegebb volt.


Valamikor még nem is volt március


----------



## szeleta2006 (2011 Március 18)

*Rebecca*



vleskom írta:


> 666


667 én nyertem.


----------



## szeleta2006 (2011 Március 18)

*Nyelvtan*



vleskom írta:


> IHM: Hári Péter magyarországon


Ki az a Hári, valamint a nagy M hiányzik.


----------



## gyulaijanos (2011 Március 18)

régen márciusban olyan meleg volt hogy mezítláb lehetett lenni.


----------



## szeleta2006 (2011 Március 18)

Itt nem lesz cím?


----------



## slanutak (2011 Március 18)

Sziasztok!


----------



## gyulaijanos (2011 Március 18)

sajnos most már tél van meg rövid nyár!


----------



## szeleta2006 (2011 Március 18)

Hát volt ilyen. De én most is mezítláb szoktam úszni.
Kipróbálom a hide funkciót[HIDE][/HIDE]


----------



## szeleta2006 (2011 Március 18)

*Tudás*

Talán tudom a HIDE funkciót.


----------



## szeleta2006 (2011 Március 18)

Tavaly a tavasz április 21-én du 2-3 között volt.


----------



## szeleta2006 (2011 Március 18)

Elég lassú ez a szerver.


----------



## gyulaijanos (2011 Március 18)

az időjárás szélsőséges, nyáron még tornádó is lehet!


----------



## szeleta2006 (2011 Március 18)

De legalább mükszik.


----------



## szeleta2006 (2011 Március 18)

Van még mit írnom.


----------



## szeleta2006 (2011 Március 18)

De nem adom fel.


----------



## szeleta2006 (2011 Március 18)

*Magyarország*

De nem adom fel.


----------



## gyulaijanos (2011 Március 18)

ilyen időjárás régen volt errefelé.


----------



## szeleta2006 (2011 Március 18)

Azért még mindig jobb nálunk, mint Japánban.


----------



## bmoll (2011 Március 18)

Sziasztok!


----------



## bmoll (2011 Március 18)

Nagyon brutális ami japánban történt!


----------



## bmoll (2011 Március 18)

Annyira kiábrándító tud lenni egy munka szombat, mint a dobostorta kolbásszal.


----------



## gyulaijanos (2011 Március 18)

az évszakokból a nyarat szeretem a legjobban!


----------



## bmoll (2011 Március 18)

Monológiába süllyedtem.


----------



## gyulaijanos (2011 Március 18)

a nyári időjárásban az esőt is szeretem!


----------



## gyulaijanos (2011 Március 18)

nem szeretem az esős szelles hideg időt!


----------



## bmoll (2011 Március 18)

A eső a legszebb ajándéka a szavanna élőlényeinek.


----------



## bmoll (2011 Március 18)

Mi a véleményed a jégesőről?


----------



## bmoll (2011 Március 18)

Az alkoholos italok fogyasztása árt a babának.


----------



## bmoll (2011 Március 18)

A dohányzás abbahagyása nemcsak a tüdő és érrendszeri megbetegedések kialakulásának kockázatát csökkenti, hanem a fizikai állapotunk is javul.


----------



## bmoll (2011 Március 18)

A dohányzó emberek elhiszik, hogy egy cigi elszívása nyugtatólag hat rájuk.


----------



## bmoll (2011 Március 18)

Vajon ez igaz?


----------



## bmoll (2011 Március 18)

Nem, ezzel csupán racionális okot gyártanak a buta szokásukhoz.


----------



## bmoll (2011 Március 18)

Ez a szokás az enyém is volt, nem is olyan régen.


----------



## bmoll (2011 Március 18)

Hogy hogyan szoktam le?


----------



## bmoll (2011 Március 18)

Hát ez az!


----------



## bmoll (2011 Március 18)

Nem szoktam le, hanem átalakítottam magamban több önátverő hiedelmet.


----------



## szilvi.96 (2011 Március 18)

szia


----------



## szilvi.96 (2011 Március 18)

szeretem a jégesőtt XD


----------



## bmoll (2011 Március 18)

Mind közül az volt a legfontosabb, hogy beismertem magamnak, hogy nem az a buta cigi nyugtat meg, hanem a hiánya idegesít fel!


----------



## bmoll (2011 Március 18)

A jégeső egy komoly dolog. Hiszen olyankor esik a jég.


----------



## bmoll (2011 Március 18)

Az előzőt nem tudom bizonyítani, csak tapasztalatból ismerem ezt a jelenséget.


----------



## bmoll (2011 Március 18)

19-nél 21-ben megállnék, de itt nincs kedvem.


----------



## bmoll (2011 Március 18)

szilvi.96 írta:


> szeretem a jégesőtt XD



Miért is?


----------



## DraGee21 (2011 Március 18)

Jó estét, jó szurkolást!


----------



## hacsa77 (2011 Március 18)

jelen


----------



## hacsa77 (2011 Március 18)

már csak 18


----------



## hacsa77 (2011 Március 18)

szuper az oldal


----------



## hacsa77 (2011 Március 18)

kis pihi


----------



## hacsa77 (2011 Március 18)

megint itt


----------



## hacsa77 (2011 Március 18)

jelen még mindig


----------



## hacsa77 (2011 Március 18)

elég sok a 20


----------



## hacsa77 (2011 Március 18)

már van 21 mégsem enged letölteni


----------



## Queen1 (2011 Március 18)

Nekem még jópár hiányzik


----------



## Istyyyke123 (2011 Március 18)

Sziasztok! 2


----------



## Istyyyke123 (2011 Március 18)

3


----------



## Istyyyke123 (2011 Március 18)

4


----------



## Istyyyke123 (2011 Március 18)

5


----------



## Istyyyke123 (2011 Március 18)

6


----------



## Istyyyke123 (2011 Március 18)

7


----------



## Istyyyke123 (2011 Március 18)

8


----------



## Istyyyke123 (2011 Március 18)

9


----------



## Istyyyke123 (2011 Március 18)

10


----------



## Istyyyke123 (2011 Március 18)

11


----------



## Istyyyke123 (2011 Március 18)

12


----------



## Istyyyke123 (2011 Március 18)

13


----------



## Istyyyke123 (2011 Március 18)

14


----------



## kisilus (2011 Március 18)

tmaarti!
Köszönöm az infót. Utána nézek ismerősök által a szegedi dolognak.
Pussz
kisilus


----------



## Istyyyke123 (2011 Március 18)

15


----------



## Istyyyke123 (2011 Március 18)

16


----------



## Istyyyke123 (2011 Március 18)

17


----------



## Istyyyke123 (2011 Március 18)

18


----------



## Istyyyke123 (2011 Március 18)

még 1 (19)


----------



## Istyyyke123 (2011 Március 18)

*20*


----------



## szuvorov (2011 Március 18)

Sziasztok! remélem összejön a húsz!


----------



## szuvorov (2011 Március 18)

na jó csak 19 kell már


----------



## szuvorov (2011 Március 18)

ja nem csak 18


----------



## szuvorov (2011 Március 18)

de amúgy miért kell a 20?


----------



## szuvorov (2011 Március 18)

biztos megkérdezték páran, csak nem olvastam vissza


----------



## szuvorov (2011 Március 18)

jó az oldal nagyon


----------



## szuvorov (2011 Március 18)

tetszik hogy sok minden van fent


----------



## szuvorov (2011 Március 18)

jó közösség lehet a kanadai magyaroké!


----------



## szuvorov (2011 Március 18)

lehet hogy ki kellene mennem nekem is


----------



## szuvorov (2011 Március 18)

itt mindjárt éjfél


----------



## szuvorov (2011 Március 18)

mit kellene írni?


----------



## szuvorov (2011 Március 18)

fáradt vagyok


----------



## szuvorov (2011 Március 18)

meg álmos


----------



## szuvorov (2011 Március 18)

remélem hamar a végére érek


----------



## szuvorov (2011 Március 18)

na megy ez lassan


----------



## szuvorov (2011 Március 18)

hmmmm


----------



## szuvorov (2011 Március 18)

lassan de biztosan


----------



## szuvorov (2011 Március 18)

18


----------



## szuvorov (2011 Március 18)

majdnem megvan


----------



## szuvorov (2011 Március 18)

20


----------



## szuvorov (2011 Március 18)

21 grátis


----------



## szuvorov (2011 Március 18)

most mi van 21 hozzászólás és nem enged letölteni, pedig már mikor regisztráltam!


----------



## kisvakond58 (2011 Március 18)

Ez az első hozzászólásom,ez egy türelemfejlesztő öntréning oldal.


----------



## kisvakond58 (2011 Március 19)

Izgalmas dolog magunkal beszégetni.Pl :hogy vagy?


----------



## kisvakond58 (2011 Március 19)

Köszönöm jól


----------



## kisvakond58 (2011 Március 19)

Hátha valaki olvassa: Mit kell mondani a paranoiásnak?

Attól hogy paranoiád van még nem biztos hogy nem üldöznek:+)


----------



## kisvakond58 (2011 Március 19)

Mondok egy mesét


----------



## kisvakond58 (2011 Március 19)

Még apám mesélte aki nemigen szeretett mesélni...


----------



## kisvakond58 (2011 Március 19)

Szóval leült az ágyamra és mondtam neki mesélj mesélj


----------



## kisvakond58 (2011 Március 19)

Mire ő nem, most nem.
Erre én kérlek mesélj
Mire ő : Na jó mesélek neked egy mesét, de rövid lesz, mert most fáradt vagyok...


----------



## kisvakond58 (2011 Március 19)

Jaj de jó montam én, mire ő na figyelj, da nagyon figyelj....


----------



## Pherla (2011 Március 19)

Hello


----------



## kisvakond58 (2011 Március 19)

Egyszer volt holnem volt
Volt két ember.
Az egyiket úgy hívták :


----------



## kisvakond58 (2011 Március 19)

Ne mond tovább.

A másikat :


----------



## kisvakond58 (2011 Március 19)

Hagyd abba


----------



## kisvakond58 (2011 Március 19)

Erre apám kérdése szóval ????????


----------



## kisvakond58 (2011 Március 19)

Hogy is hívták a két embert?....


----------



## Jakuza 68 (2011 Március 19)

*Üdv*

Üdv mindenkinek!


----------



## kisvakond58 (2011 Március 19)

Mire én : Hát "Ne Mond Tovább" és "Hagyd Abba"

Mire apám :Na jó rendben..


----------



## Jakuza 68 (2011 Március 19)

Nagyon tetszik az oldal


----------



## kisvakond58 (2011 Március 19)

Szóval nem volt egy bőbeszédű ember....


----------



## Jakuza 68 (2011 Március 19)

Rengeteg letölthető könyv. Szuper


----------



## kisvakond58 (2011 Március 19)

Sőt olyan mogorva volt hogy a sírjára is azt vésette rá :


----------



## kisvakond58 (2011 Március 19)

Mit bámulsz ?


----------



## kisvakond58 (2011 Március 19)

Egyszer vettem egy pozitív gondolkodásró szóló könyvet de aztán rájöttem mi a fenének van ilyenre szükségem :+)


----------



## kisvakond58 (2011 Március 19)

Segítsek hozzászólást gyüjteni ?:444:


----------



## kisvakond58 (2011 Március 19)

Ha nem hát nem .


----------



## ht.sandor (2011 Március 19)

ez arra jó hogy mittudomén


----------



## ht.sandor (2011 Március 19)

kisvártatva...


----------



## ht.sandor (2011 Március 19)

Um ganzen Wege in die Heimat


----------



## ht.sandor (2011 Március 19)

ich viel darüber sann


----------



## ht.sandor (2011 Március 19)

Wie rede ich nach langer Trennung


----------



## ht.sandor (2011 Március 19)

mein Mütterchen nur an ?


----------



## Denis75 (2011 Március 19)

ez már a 21-ik


----------



## dzsozyné (2011 Március 19)

:``:


----------



## gyulaijanos (2011 Március 19)

változatlanul az időjáráson sopánkodok, hideg van fúj a szél napnak nyoma nincs. nem jó kilátások a hétvégére!


----------



## Touareg87 (2011 Március 19)

Heló mindenki! Üdv a felhős esős Miskolcról!


----------



## Touareg87 (2011 Március 19)

2. üzenet


----------



## Touareg87 (2011 Március 19)

3.üzenet már csak 17kell


----------



## Touareg87 (2011 Március 19)




----------



## Touareg87 (2011 Március 19)

5.


----------



## Touareg87 (2011 Március 19)

Örülök hogy ilyenre is van lehetőség!


----------



## Touareg87 (2011 Március 19)

7.


----------



## Touareg87 (2011 Március 19)

8.


----------



## Touareg87 (2011 Március 19)

9.


----------



## Touareg87 (2011 Március 19)

9:54


----------



## Touareg87 (2011 Március 19)

11


----------



## Touareg87 (2011 Március 19)

12.


----------



## Touareg87 (2011 Március 19)

Elrendelték, hogy ezentúl a gyárunk melletti italbolt csak a munkaidő kezdete után árulhat szeszt. Eddig csak részegen mentem reggel a gyárba, most meg majd kénytelen leszek késni is...


----------



## Touareg87 (2011 Március 19)

Drága szüleim, küldjetek 100.000 Ft-ot, hogy megnyugodjak, nincsenek anyagi gondjaitok.


----------



## Touareg87 (2011 Március 19)

Ha hazajössz, ha nem, én ma este szexelni fogok!


----------



## Touareg87 (2011 Március 19)

Takarékoskodj a WC-papírral, használd mind a két oldalát.


----------



## Touareg87 (2011 Március 19)

Igaz szerelem az, mikor a két műfogsor egy pohárban ázik!


----------



## Touareg87 (2011 Március 19)

A legoptimistább nép a zsidó! Még azt sem tudja mekkora lesz, de már levág belőle...


----------



## Touareg87 (2011 Március 19)

Még nem számoltam össze, de azt hiszem ezermester vagyok.


----------



## Touareg87 (2011 Március 19)

20. Az anyósom egy igazi kincs. El is ástam.


----------



## Touareg87 (2011 Március 19)

plusz 1! Nézett bambán, mint örömlány az üdülési csekkre...XD


----------



## abdullah65 (2011 Március 19)

mégcsak most fedezem fel ezt a helyet..óó


----------



## Runtyi (2011 Március 19)

jelen


----------



## Runtyi (2011 Március 19)

Hétfő.


----------



## Runtyi (2011 Március 19)

Kedd.


----------



## Runtyi (2011 Március 19)

Szerda.


----------



## Runtyi (2011 Március 19)

Csütörtök.


----------



## Runtyi (2011 Március 19)

Péntek.


----------



## Runtyi (2011 Március 19)

Ma szombat van.


----------



## Runtyi (2011 Március 19)

Vasárnap.


----------



## Trebronk (2011 Március 19)

Sziasztok! Én is összegyűjtöm gyorsan a 20 beszólást.


----------



## Trebronk (2011 Március 19)

http://hungarianrealnews.com/news.php


----------



## Trebronk (2011 Március 19)

http://www.magyarmegmaradas.eoldal.hu


----------



## Trebronk (2011 Március 19)

http://vilagvege.net/


----------



## Trebronk (2011 Március 19)

http://a-csend-hangja.blogspot.com/search/label/-Tartalom


----------



## Trebronk (2011 Március 19)

http://girenerdekes.blogspot.com/


----------



## Trebronk (2011 Március 19)

http://aranykor.freeblog.hu/categories/2012/


----------



## Trebronk (2011 Március 19)

http://www.szokelajos.extra.hu


----------



## man.impudent (2011 Március 19)

- Mutassa az ajánlólevelét! - mondja az igazgató az új titkárnő jelöltnek.
- Rendben - feleli a lány. De mi lesz, ha közben benyit valaki?


----------



## Trebronk (2011 Március 19)

http://www.dimenziokapu.abbcenter.com


----------



## Trebronk (2011 Március 19)

http://magokvagyunk.blogspot.com


----------



## man.impudent (2011 Március 19)

- Mióta dolgozol ennél a cégnél?
- Mióta megfenyegettek, hogy kirúgnak.


----------



## Trebronk (2011 Március 19)

http://garykata.honlapepito.hu/?modul=oldal&tartalom=1012410


----------



## Trebronk (2011 Március 19)

http://rpetyus.blogspot.com/2009/01/jzus-krisztus-s-prtus-birodalom.html


----------



## man.impudent (2011 Március 19)

Kovács feltünően kedvetlenül érkezett munkába:
- Nincs ma munkakedved? - kérdezi valaki.
- Dehogynem! De az önuralmam nagyobb!


----------



## Trebronk (2011 Március 19)

http://betiltva.com/new/


----------



## Trebronk (2011 Március 19)

http://www.aquanet.fw.hu/


----------



## man.impudent (2011 Március 19)

- Mondja kolléga, miért nevet mindig a hülye Tóth idétlen viccein?
- Mert ha nem nevetnék, elmesélné mégegyszer.


----------



## Trebronk (2011 Március 19)

http://www.freeweb.hu/onellatas/stevia1024.html


----------



## Trebronk (2011 Március 19)

http://egbenjarok.ucoz.hu/


----------



## man.impudent (2011 Március 19)

A férj őszintén bevallja a feleségének:
- Képzeld, a főnököm ma olyan dühös volt, hogy azt mondta, menjek a pokolba.
- És erre te mit csináltál?
- Hazajöttem!


----------



## Trebronk (2011 Március 19)

http://www.gyogyitoharmonia.hu/?gyogyito=harmonia-1


----------



## man.impudent (2011 Március 19)

- Mit csinál legelőször a munkás, ha leesik az állványról?
- ???
- Kiveszi a kezeit a zsebéből, hogy munkahelyi balesetnek látsszon.


----------



## Trebronk (2011 Március 19)

http://www.kavalko.hu/new/recepturak.php


----------



## Trebronk (2011 Március 19)

http://www.citatum.hu/kategoria/


----------



## Trebronk (2011 Március 19)

Köszi a lehetőséget, remélem találtok pár hasznos linket.


----------



## man.impudent (2011 Március 19)

Egy főnök a másiknak:
- Hogy csinálod, hogy az embereid mindig pontosak?
- Egyszerű trükk: 30 alkalmazott és 20 parkolóhely!


----------



## Cini8 (2011 Március 19)

itt vagyok.


----------



## Cini8 (2011 Március 19)

hello, még kell néhány


----------



## Cini8 (2011 Március 19)

na?


----------



## man.impudent (2011 Március 19)

Korosodó ügyvéd a fiatal titkárnőjének:
- Mondja csak, mit eszik rajtam? A szépségemet vagy az intelligenciámat?
- A humorát főnök, a humorát!


----------



## honey001 (2011 Március 19)

*Szupi*

Szuper!



Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


----------



## honey001 (2011 Március 19)

*vicc*

Ez egesz jo volt!



man.impudent írta:


> - Mondja kolléga, miért nevet mindig a hülye Tóth idétlen viccein?
> - Mert ha nem nevetnék, elmesélné mégegyszer.


----------



## honey001 (2011 Március 19)

*Hali*

Udv mindenkinek.


----------



## honey001 (2011 Március 19)

*Miert*

Miert is kell 20?


----------



## honey001 (2011 Március 19)

*negyed*

Ez itt pont az otodik.


----------



## zolcsi1971 (2011 Március 19)

ez most hanyadik?


----------



## zolcsi1971 (2011 Március 19)

Akkor ez most a 8.


----------



## zolcsi1971 (2011 Március 19)

es most a 9.


----------



## zolcsi1971 (2011 Március 19)

[FONT=&quot]megvan a 10.
[/FONT]


----------



## zolcsi1971 (2011 Március 19)

[FONT=&quot]megvan a 11.[/FONT]


----------



## zolcsi1971 (2011 Március 19)

[FONT=&quot]megvan a 12.[/FONT]


----------



## zolcsi1971 (2011 Március 19)

Van egy guminőm, Pamela Anderson a neve. Ha pedig nem fújom fel teljesen, akkor Medveczky Ilona.


----------



## zolcsi1971 (2011 Március 19)

Senki se lehet tökéletes... Belőlem is hiányzik a hiba.


----------



## zolcsi1971 (2011 Március 19)

Vegyél levegőt! 10 búvárból 9 ezt ajánlja.


----------



## zolcsi1971 (2011 Március 19)

Nem a bugyi a legjobb dolog a világon, de közel van hozzá.


----------



## man.impudent (2011 Március 19)

Két régi barátnő találkozik:
- És te hol dolgozol?
- Postán, leveleket pecsételek.
- Nem unalmas mindennap ugyanazt csinálni?
- Hogy lenne már unalmas, elvégre minden nap más rajtuk a dátum!


----------



## zolcsi1971 (2011 Március 19)

A számítógépek sohasem fogják az emberi hülyeséget pótolni.


----------



## zolcsi1971 (2011 Március 19)

Jobb félni, mint megnősülni!


----------



## zolcsi1971 (2011 Március 19)

Aki a kicsit nem becsüli, az simogassa.


----------



## zolcsi1971 (2011 Március 19)

Aki utoljára nevet, az valószínűleg nem értette a viccet.


----------



## man.impudent (2011 Március 19)

- Főnök, képzelje ma majdnem nem jöttem be, mert reggel elaludtam!
- Miért, maga otthon is szokott aludni?


----------



## man.impudent (2011 Március 19)

Főnök az egyik fiatal alkalmazotthoz:
- Hisz maga a halál utáni életben?
- Nem.
- Akkor felvilágosítom, hogy a nagymamája, akinek a temetésére szabadnapot kapott, itt járt és maga után érdeklődött!


----------



## zolcsi1971 (2011 Március 19)

namostakkor 20 kell vagy 21?


----------



## KZee (2011 Március 19)

Sziasztok Itt vagyok!!!


----------



## KZee (2011 Március 19)

Na milyen nős embernek lenni?
Megfiatalodtam!Mintha újra 15 éves lennék!
Hogy lehet az?
A WC-ben Cigarettázom és titokban iszom.


----------



## KZee (2011 Március 19)

20-Kell!!!


----------



## KZee (2011 Március 19)

Férj az anyósához:
-Anyuka,mondtam,hogy ne beszéljen magában.
Utána nem fogja tudni,kitől hallotta azt a sok hüjeséget.


----------



## KZee (2011 Március 19)

Matektanár a patikában:
-B12 vitaminra lenne szükségem.
-Sajnos csak B6 van.
-Sebaj,akkor két csomaggal kérek!


----------



## bunny17 (2011 Március 19)

*hello*

sziasztok!kiss


----------



## bunny17 (2011 Március 19)

meditációs zenéket szeretnék letölteni innen


----------



## sweet93 (2011 Március 19)

Hali. A 20 hozzászólást megpróbálom én is összeszedni valahogy és utána nem szomorítok senkit sem tovább.


----------



## KZee (2011 Március 19)

Köszönöm a segítséget!!!


----------



## KZee (2011 Március 19)

Nem tudtam,hogy 20 hozzászólás szükséges az állandó tagsághoz,pedig már tavaly 2010-ben regisztráltam.(Sok érdekes dolog van itt.)Gratula!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LadyT (2011 Március 19)

Sziasztok, mivel "jobb" az állandó tag? 
ha öt választ küldtem bizonyos fórumokat látok amit elötte nem, és mi változik 20 bekezdéssel?


----------



## Pancsika22 (2011 Március 19)

*körjátékok*

*[FONT=&quot]Körjátékok [/FONT]*
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]Adj hozzá egy mozdulatot[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]J: 6-25 fő
H: tetszőleges
K: -
I: 5-15 perc
Cs: mindenki együtt[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Sz: Körben állunk. A játékvezető tesz egy egyszerű mozdulatot, pl. megérinti az or rát. A mellette álló játékos megismétli ezt a mozdulatot, és még tesz hozzá egy mási kat. A harmadik játékos megismétli az előző két mozdulatot és hozzátesz még egyet... Aki téveszt, az kiesik.[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]P: -[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]Jeruzsálem, Jerikó[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]J:12 fő fölött
H: tetszőleges
K: -
I: 10-15 perc
Cs: egy mesélő, a többiek két csapatban, vagy egyénileg[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Sz: a mesélő egy történetet mond, amely ben gyakran előfordul Jeruzsálem és Jerikó neve. Előzetes megbeszélés alapján az egyik csapat akkor hajol meg, ha elhangzik Jeruzsálem neve, a másik csapat Jerikó ne vénél. Az az egyén, aki eltévesztette kiesik. Melyik csapat bírja tovább?
[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Változatok: A játékosok egyénileg szerepelnek. Jeruzsálem nevére föl kell állni, Jerikó nevére ülve maradni. Aki eltévesztette kiesik.[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Lehet minden játékosnak saját „neve”, amit egy adott témakörből választanak. Ebben az esetben a saját nevére kell felállnia, vagy meghajolnia a történet során. Játszhatjuk a játékot történet nélkül is. Ebben az esetben csak a két nagyon hasonló nevet kell ismételgetni.[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]P: -[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]Kacsintós[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]J: 15 fő fölött páratlanul
H: körben állva
K: -
I: 10-20 perc
Cs. Két csapat, a hátul állók egyel kevesebben[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Sz: A nagyobb létszámú csapat körbeáll, a másik csapat mögéjük körbe, így a belső körben egyel többen vannak. A hátul állók csak az előttük álló vállát nézhetik. Az egyedül álló feladata az, hogy magához hívjon valakit a belső körből úgy, hogy rákacsint. Akire rákacsintottak az megpróbál a hívóhoz futni. A hátul állóknak meg kell akadályozni a szökést, és az előtte levő vállát megfogni. Ha sikerült a szökés, akkor a hívott a hívó mögé áll be, így a hívóból lesz hívható, a hívhatóból őrző, az őrzőből hívó. Ha nem sikerül megszökni, akkor a hívónak újra kell hívni.[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]P: -[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]Próbálj leülni[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]J: 15 fő fölött
H: ahányan vannak, annyi szék körberakva
K: -
I: 5-15 perc
Cs: egy helyfoglaló, a többiek együtt[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Sz: A helyfoglaló a kör közepén áll, helye üres. Feladata, hogy megpróbáljon leülni az üres székre, miközben a többi játékos sorban egymás után átül a tőle jobbra levő, éppen üres székre. Ha a helyfoglalónak sikerül leülnie, az lesz az új helyfoglaló, aki nem ült át idejében a szomszéd székre.[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]P: -[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]Labdakergető[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]J:16 fő fölött
H: körben ülve, vagy állva[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]K: két különböző színű, de azonos súlyú és méretű labda, vagy léggömb
I: 3-10 perc
Cs: minden második játékos tartozik azonos csapatba (megszámozhatjuk: 1,2,1,2,...)[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Sz: A labdát a kör két ellentétes pontjáról indítva adogatja körbe a két csapat, mindkét csapat csak saját labdáját. Cél, hogy a két labda utolérje egymást.[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]P: Több egymás utáni menet esetén számolhatjuk, hogy melyik csapat hányszor nyert.[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]Add tovább![/FONT]*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]J: 10-35 fő
H: körben ülve vagy állva
K: könnyen továbbadható tárgy(ak) és magnó (vagy rádió, esetleg hangszer)
I: 10 perc
Cs: mindenki együtt[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Sz: A játékosok egy (nagy létszámú csoportnál két) tárgyat adnak kézről-kézre, amíg a zene szól. Az, akinek a zene leállásakor éppen a kezében van a tárgy, kiesik, de megpróbálhatja még átadni a tárgyat a szomszédjának. Ha az átveszi, akkor ő esik ki. Az utolsó résztvevőig játsszuk.[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]P: -[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]Ki a karmester?[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]A játékosok kört alakítanak, egyikük kimegy. A többiek megegyeznek abban, hogy ki lesz karmester. A kiküldött játékosnak ezt kell kitalálnia. Miután visszahívtuk őt a karmester különböző mozdulatokat végez (tapsol, bólogat, integet, dobbant a lábával stb.), a többiek pedig utánozzák. A karmesternek úgy kell irányítania játékot, hogy a kör közepén álló ne leplezhesse le őt, de a többi játékosnak is vigyáznia kell, hogy ne nézze mereven a mozdulatok irányítóját, hisz ezzel könnyen lebuktathatja. Ha a középen álló kitalálja, hogy ki a karmester, akkor beáll a helyére, ha nem, újra ki kell mennie.[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]- Padisák -[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]Küldöm levelem[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]A játékosok körben ülnek, egy önként jelentkező pedig középre áll. Az ülő játékosok egymás kezét fogják. Az egyikük azt mondja: "Küldöm a levelem a ... " (a körben ülő játékosok közül mond nevet) és kézszorítással elindítja. Miután ezt megtette, azt mondja: "Elküldtem." A körben ülő játékosok feladata, hogy minél észrevétlenebb kézszorításokkal továbbadják a levelet a címzettnek. Amikor a címzetthez is elér a kézszorítás, akkor ezt jeleznie kell, hogy: "Megkaptam." A középen állónak ki kell kitalálnia, hogy hol tart a levél. Akinél a kézszorítást észreveszi, az áll középre. Az új levelet ő indítja. Ha nem veszi észre a kézszorításokat, akkor a címzett indítja a játékot újra.[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]Hettyempitty[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]A játékosok körben ülnek. Egyikőjüknek bekötik a szemét, a kör közepére állítják, megforgatják, az után elindulhat, hogy valakinek az ölébe üljön. Elhelyezkedik és várja, hogy akinek az ölében ül, hangját elváltoztatva mondja: Hettyempitty. A bekötött szemű játékosnak ki kell találnia, hogy kinek az ölében ül. Ha kitalálja, akkor helyet cserélnek, ha nem, tovább kell próbálkoznia egy másik játékosnál.[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]Minden kéz a fedélzeten[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Kérd meg a csoporttagokat, hogy alkossanak egy kört (ha nagy a csoport, akkor többet is). Mindenki nyújtsa mindkét kezét a kör közepe felé és fogja meg két másik csoporttagét. Amikor mindenki benne van a "csomóban", akkor próbálják meg kigubancolni magukat anélkül, hogy elengednék egymás kezét.[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]Pali azt mondta...[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]J: 5-30 fő
H: körben ülve vagy állva
K: -
I: 5 perc
Cs: mindenki együtt[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Sz: Az irányító a kör közepére áll. Amennyiben utasításait úgy kezdi, hogy „Pali azt mondta…”, akkor mindenki köteles azokat végrehajtani. Ha csak magát az utasítást mondja, akkor tilos a végrehajtás. Az utasítások bármilyen közösen végrehajtható egyszerű cselekvésre vonatkozhatnak. Aki téveszt, az kiesik. Egy idő után új játékvezetőt választunk[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]-[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Rossz játékvezető esetén unalmas.[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]Király, bíró[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]J: 12-30 fő
H: körbe rakott székek
K:-
I: 10 perc
Cs: mindenki együtt[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Sz: A körben két kiemelt hely van, a királyé és a bíróé. A többi játékos rangját számokkal jelöljük. A ranglétra így néz ki: király, bíró, egyes, kettes,… A játékosok a ranglétra szerint helyet foglalnak. A játékot a király kezdi: megnevezi saját magát és mond mellé egy másik rangot. Pl.: király, ötös. Ekkor az ötös következik. Megnevezi saját magát, majd tesz hozzá egy rangot. Az ötös által megnevezett folytatja, és így tovább.
Aki téveszt, az az utolsó helyre kerül, míg a többi alacsonyabb rangú játékos egyel feljebb kerül. Ez a szabály a királyra és a bíróra is érvényes.[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]Ritmustapsolás[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]J: 4 fő fölött
H: körbe rakott székek
K:-
I: 10-20 perc
Cs: mindenki együtt[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Sz: Kiválasztunk egy mindenki által ismert ritmusos verset. Pl.: Weöres Sándor: Galagonya. Ezt először elmondjuk együtt. Utána mondjuk és tapsoljuk hozzá a ritmusát. Azután csak a ritmust tapsoljuk. Aztán körbetapsoljuk a ritmusát, úgy, hogy mindenki csak egyet tapsol, a következő ütést megfelelő időben a szomszédja üti. Majd körben egymás tenyerébe csapva adjuk tovább a ritmust, utána a combunkon adjuk tovább, így mindenki kétszer üt egymás után. Nehezíthetjük a feladatot: egymás lábán, keresztbe rakott kezekkel, vagy bármely estben minden kéz kétszer üt.[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]


----------



## Pancsika22 (2011 Március 19)

*kooperatív játék*

*[FONT=&quot]III. A kooperációs készséget fejlesztő játékok[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]1. „A háromrészes krokodil”[/FONT]*
[FONT=&quot]Cél: az együttműködés megtapasztalása, a kreativitás fejlesztése (Általános iskolásoknak ajánljuk.) [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]A részvevők 3 fős csoportokká alakulnak. A kiscsoportoknak az a feladata, hogy egy állatalakot jelenítsenek meg a testükkel úgy, hogy a figura három részből álljon és mindegyik része mozogjon. Pl.: az egyik játékos a krokodil feje és karjaival, mint egy óriási szájjal tátogat; a másik játékos a krokodil teste, amely le-föl mozog, a harmadik a farka, amely jobbra-balra verdes. Ha elefántot formáznak, akkor az egyik a feje, amint hosszú ormányával éppen vizet szürcsöl, a másik kettő pedig az elefánt egy-egy füle, amivel legyezi magát. Az igazán ötletes megjelenítésnél minden résznek más szerepe van. [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Minden kiscsoport bemutatja a maga állatfiguráját, azután közösen kiválasztják azt a 3-4 alakot, amelyik a legjobban tetszett. A kitalálók újra bemutatják ezeket az állatokat, hogy mindenki megjegyezhesse, melyik rész, mit csinál. Mindhárom rész kap egy számot. Ezek után kört alkotnak a játékosok úgy, hogy ne álljanak egymás mellett azok, akik közös kiscsoportban voltak. A játékmester középre áll, mondja, hogy melyik állatot szeretné megjeleníteni, és hirtelen rámutat valakire. Akire rámutatnak, az 1-es , a tőle jobbra álló a 2-es, a balra álló pedig a 3-as számú rész. A feladat az, hogy minél gyorsabban életre keltsék a figurát, hogy ki-ki a megfelelő helyre álljon és összhangban mozogjanak az egyes részek. [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Megjegyzés: Fontos, hogy a játék gyorsan pörögjön, hogy minél többször jusson szerephez egy-egy részvevő. [/FONT]


----------



## Pancsika22 (2011 Március 19)

sziasztok


----------



## Pancsika22 (2011 Március 19)

- Mi az: pici, rózsaszín, szőrös állatka, amelyik négy számjegyből áll?
- Pink hód


----------



## Pancsika22 (2011 Március 19)

A kutya tényleg az ember legjobb barátja. Ha nem hiszed el, próbáld ki a következőt: 
Zárd be a kutyádat és a feleségedet a kocsid csomagtartójába.
Egy óra múlva nyisd ki!
Ki örül neked jobban, amikor meglát?


----------



## lacoziak (2011 Március 19)

Sziasztok


----------



## KZee (2011 Március 19)

Üdv!!!


----------



## lacoziak (2011 Március 19)

Jo ez a forum...Koszi nektek is


----------



## lacoziak (2011 Március 19)

Reg nem jartam itt...Itt volt az ideje...


----------



## Lizzzzy (2011 Március 19)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Lizzzzy (2011 Március 19)

ezek a témák amik a 20 hozzászólás gyors összegyűjtésére szolgálnak....


----------



## lacoziak (2011 Március 19)

A nap vicce 

Egy kislány kérdezi az anyukájától:
- Anyu, lehet egy nyolcévesnek gyereke?
- Dehogy, kislányom.
- Oké srácok! Folytathatjuk...


----------



## Lizzzzy (2011 Március 19)

zseniális ötlet


----------



## lacoziak (2011 Március 19)

Igen ez az a tema...Csak igy tovabb


----------



## Lizzzzy (2011 Március 19)

neee ez a vicc fájt!


----------



## lacoziak (2011 Március 19)

Hat ezek a mai fiatalok  Akkor valami komolyabb - Hogy hívják a vallásos bérgyilkost? - Hitman.


----------



## Lizzzzy (2011 Március 19)

a ló lovas nélkül is ló, de a lovas ló nélkül csak egy egyszerű ember...


----------



## lacoziak (2011 Március 19)

No huzzunk bele, mert igy hosszu napunk lesz...


----------



## Lizzzzy (2011 Március 19)

a fjord póni nem makacs... egyszerűen csak több időt hagy a lovasának átgongolni a hibáit.


----------



## Lizzzzy (2011 Március 19)

Ha a lovad nemet mond valamire, akkor rossz kérdést tettél fel, vagy rosszul tetted fel a kérdést.


----------



## Lizzzzy (2011 Március 19)

A ló a tüdejével fut, a szívével küzd és a jellemével győz.


----------



## lacoziak (2011 Március 19)

A kutya tényleg az ember legjobb barátja. Ha nem hiszed el, próbáld ki a következőt: 
Zárd be a kutyádat és a feleségedet a kocsid csomagtartójába.
Egy óra múlva nyisd ki!
Ki örül neked jobban, amikor meglát?


----------



## Lizzzzy (2011 Március 19)

Az élet rövid! Öleld át a lovadat!


----------



## Lizzzzy (2011 Március 19)

A kutya felnéz az emberre, a macska pedig lenézi az embert, de egy türelmes ló úgy tekint rá, mint egyenjogú partnerére!


----------



## Lizzzzy (2011 Március 19)

bocsi a sok lovas idézetért de szerintem nagyon szép (és vicces) gondolatok...


----------



## cserebogar24 (2011 Március 19)

Sziasztok! Akkor ez az első.


----------



## lacoziak (2011 Március 19)

- Asszonyom, mondták már magának, hogy Ön a világ legszebb nője?
- Még nem.
- Gondoltam...


----------



## Lizzzzy (2011 Március 19)

goodbye


----------



## lacoziak (2011 Március 19)

Ugyes voltal...jo Forumozast...


----------



## cserebogar24 (2011 Március 19)

A házasságok a mennyben köttetnek. Ezért a dörgés és a villámlás.


----------



## cserebogar24 (2011 Március 19)

Nem igaz, hogy a házas férfiak tovább élnek, mint a facérok. Csak hosszabbnak tűnik.


----------



## lacoziak (2011 Március 19)

- Mit csinálnak a várvédők, ha unatkoznak?
- Elfoglalják magukat.


----------



## cserebogar24 (2011 Március 19)

Nem beszéltem a feleségemmel 18 hónapja. Nem szeretném félbeszakítani.


----------



## lacoziak (2011 Március 19)

- Hogy hívják a vallásos szuperhőst?
- Á-Men.


----------



## cserebogar24 (2011 Március 19)

Emlékezz mindig e három szóra: Igazad van drágám! (Csak tedd le a fakanalat!)


----------



## lacoziak (2011 Március 19)

- Hogy hívják a francia hegymászót? 
- Löpotyansz.


----------



## lacoziak (2011 Március 19)

Egy férfi meséli a barátjának:
- A múltkor, amikor hazamentem a munkából, a feleségem szexi fekete fehérneműben fogadott, két fekete bársonypánttal a kezében, és azt mondta: "Kötözz meg és azt tehetsz, amit csak akarsz!".
- És? - kérdezi türelmetlenül a barát.
- Hát megkötöztem és elmentem golfozni.


----------



## lacoziak (2011 Március 19)

A férj a halálos ágyán: 
- Drágám, be kell valljak valamit! 
- Mit, drágám? 
- Megcsaltalak. 
- Tudom, drágám, azért mérgeztelek meg.


----------



## lacoziak (2011 Március 19)

- Drágám, ma kereken egy hónapja nem szeretkeztünk.
- Csak te!


----------



## lacoziak (2011 Március 19)

Az ifjú házaspár beszélget vacsora előtt:
- Drágám, már megint főzeléket adsz nekem?
- Nem lehet mindig húst enni!
- Bezzeg amíg udvaroltam neked, addig minden nap volt hús!
- Igen. De láttál már olyan horgászt, aki akkor is kukaccal traktálja a halat, amikor már kifogta?


----------



## cserebogar24 (2011 Március 19)

Szeresd magad! Ha szereted magad, az azt jelenti, tudsz szeretni másokat.


----------



## lacoziak (2011 Március 19)

A válóperes ügyvéd megkérdi a válni készülő ügyfelétől:
- Mondja asszonyom, mikor veszekedett először a férjével?
- Hogy mikor? Amikor mindenáron rajta akart lenni az esküvői fényképen.


----------



## lacoziak (2011 Március 19)

Bátorság az, amikor egy férfi tök részegen, éjjel 4-kor hazajön, megpillantja a kezében seprűt tartó, tomboló feleséget, és azt kérdezi:
- Takarítasz, vazze, vagy repülsz valahova?


----------



## lacoziak (2011 Március 19)

Bíró a vádlott feleségnek: 
- Nem tagadja, hogy ön lelőtte a férjét, miközben az meccset nézett?
- Nem. 
- És mik voltak a férje utolsó szavai? 
- Lőj már! Lőj már, te béna!


----------



## cserebogar24 (2011 Március 19)

Minden kijárat egyben bejárat valahová.


----------



## lacoziak (2011 Március 19)

Es a vegere, hogy mindenki jo lakojon:

- Nekem sikerült elérnem, hogy a feleségem szívében háttérbe szorult a kutyája. Hosszú, kemény küzdelem volt persze.
- És hogy érted el?
- Én megeszem, amit az asszony főz, a kutya nem.

koszi a hozzaszolasokat


----------



## cserebogar24 (2011 Március 19)

Senki sem olyan okos, hogy mindig tudja mit csinál.


----------



## cserebogar24 (2011 Március 19)

Költészetnek azt nevezzük, ami nem ér ki a lap széléig a könyvben.


----------



## lacoziak (2011 Március 19)

ja meg valamit elfelejtettem...


----------



## cserebogar24 (2011 Március 19)

Az opera az, amikor egy fickót hátba szúrnak, és az nem vérzik, hanem énekel.


----------



## lacoziak (2011 Március 19)

valami gond van...


----------



## cserebogar24 (2011 Március 19)

Mindenki tudatlan, csak más-más témában.


----------



## cserebogar24 (2011 Március 19)

-Anya nézhetem a TV-t?
-Igen. Csak ne kapcsold be!


----------



## cserebogar24 (2011 Március 19)

Ha a fogkrém már kibújt a tubusból, nehéz visszanyomni.


----------



## cserebogar24 (2011 Március 19)

Semmi esetre se próbáljunk egyszerre írni a papír mindkét oldalára.


----------



## cserebogar24 (2011 Március 19)

A méhek nem olyan szorgosak mint hisszük. Csak nem tudnak lassabban zümmögni.


----------



## cserebogar24 (2011 Március 19)

Ebből a könyvből többet lehet megtudni a pingvinekről, mint amennyit szeretnék.


----------



## cserebogar24 (2011 Március 19)

A memória az, amivel felejtünk.


----------



## cserebogar24 (2011 Március 19)

Optimista az, aki azt hiszi, hogy a légy a szobában a kijáratot keresi.


----------



## cserebogar24 (2011 Március 19)

Diplomata az, aki úgy tud elküldeni a fenébe, hogy szinte várod, hogy indulhass.


----------



## cserebogar24 (2011 Március 19)

Manapság több iker születik. Talán mert a gyerekeknek nincs merszük egyedül érkezni a világra.


----------



## cserebogar24 (2011 Március 19)

Ne féljünk nagyot lépni! Két kis ugrással nem jutunk túl a szakadékon.


----------



## cserebogar24 (2011 Március 19)

Mindenki panaszkodik az időjárásra, de senki sem csinál semmit az ügyben.


----------



## cserebogar24 (2011 Március 19)

Soha nem voltam képes befejezni semmit. De most...


----------



## doncsodani (2011 Március 19)

Rengeteg hozzászólást írtam, de a rendszer nem számította be.


----------



## doncsodani (2011 Március 19)

Pulóver: az a ruhadarab, amit a gyereknek azonnal fel kell venni, ha az anyja fázik.


----------



## tibor68 (2011 Március 19)

sziasztok mindenkinek...hertelendfalvárol...


----------



## hajehaje (2011 Március 19)

11


----------



## gall-any (2011 Március 19)

Koszonom


----------



## hajehaje (2011 Március 19)

12


----------



## hajehaje (2011 Március 19)

13


----------



## gall-any (2011 Március 19)

Kkjjh


----------



## hajehaje (2011 Március 19)

14


----------



## gall-any (2011 Március 19)

Igen


----------



## gall-any (2011 Március 19)

123


----------



## gall-any (2011 Március 19)

Asdf


----------



## gall-any (2011 Március 19)

Egyketto


----------



## datki (2011 Március 19)

sziasztok! Örülök, hogy itt lehetek! Szép hétvégét mindenkinek!


----------



## gall-any (2011 Március 19)

Kellemes delutant


----------



## hajehaje (2011 Március 19)

15


----------



## gall-any (2011 Március 19)

Kellemes delutant!


----------



## gall-any (2011 Március 19)

Kellemes delutant!!


----------



## tibor68 (2011 Március 19)

heloo 2


----------



## gall-any (2011 Március 19)

Igen


----------



## hajehaje (2011 Március 19)

16


----------



## gall-any (2011 Március 19)

1234


----------



## gall-any (2011 Március 19)

12


----------



## hajehaje (2011 Március 19)

17


----------



## tibor68 (2011 Március 19)

heloo mindenkinek 3


----------



## gall-any (2011 Március 19)

13


----------



## hajehaje (2011 Március 19)

18


----------



## gall-any (2011 Március 19)

14


----------



## gall-any (2011 Március 19)

15


----------



## gall-any (2011 Március 19)

16


----------



## tibor68 (2011 Március 19)

üdv hertelendfalvárol 4...


----------



## gall-any (2011 Március 19)

17


----------



## gall-any (2011 Március 19)

18


----------



## gall-any (2011 Március 19)

19


----------



## tibor68 (2011 Március 19)

kellemes délutant 5


----------



## tibor68 (2011 Március 19)

kellemes délutant 6...


----------



## gall-any (2011 Március 19)

20


----------



## tibor68 (2011 Március 19)

7


----------



## tibor68 (2011 Március 19)

8


----------



## tibor68 (2011 Március 19)

9


----------



## gall-any (2011 Március 19)

Assdffg


----------



## tibor68 (2011 Március 19)

10


----------



## tibor68 (2011 Március 19)

11


----------



## tibor68 (2011 Március 19)

12


----------



## tibor68 (2011 Március 19)

13


----------



## tibor68 (2011 Március 19)

14


----------



## tibor68 (2011 Március 19)

15


----------



## hajehaje (2011 Március 19)

19


----------



## tibor68 (2011 Március 19)

16


----------



## tibor68 (2011 Március 19)

17


----------



## tibor68 (2011 Március 19)

18


----------



## tibor68 (2011 Március 19)

19


----------



## hajehaje (2011 Március 19)

20


----------



## gall-any (2011 Március 19)

meg van a20hozzászólás még sem tudok letolteni miért?


----------



## tibor68 (2011 Március 19)

jubiláris 20.......


----------



## gall-any (2011 Március 19)

miert nem tudok letolteni<


----------



## tibor68 (2011 Március 19)

miért nem lehet továb lépni, mikor megvan a 20 hozászolás...


----------



## tibor68 (2011 Március 19)

megvan.... kőszi szépen,megvan az első letőltés....


----------



## amanda0106 (2011 Március 19)

Jelen


----------



## ihrwein (2011 Március 19)

helo


----------



## ihrwein (2011 Március 19)

2.


----------



## almaspite.0 (2011 Március 19)

1


----------



## ihrwein (2011 Március 19)

3.


----------



## ihrwein (2011 Március 19)

4


----------



## ihrwein (2011 Március 19)

5.


----------



## almaspite.0 (2011 Március 19)

2


----------



## Queen1 (2011 Március 19)

Hajrá pontgyűjtők!


----------



## almaspite.0 (2011 Március 19)

3


----------



## ihrwein (2011 Március 19)

5


----------



## almaspite.0 (2011 Március 19)

4


----------



## ihrwein (2011 Március 19)

6


----------



## ihrwein (2011 Március 19)

7


----------



## ihrwein (2011 Március 19)

8


----------



## Queen1 (2011 Március 19)

Szia almaspite, nagyon tetszik a neved.


----------



## ihrwein (2011 Március 19)

9


----------



## ihrwein (2011 Március 19)

10


----------



## ihrwein (2011 Március 19)

11


----------



## ihrwein (2011 Március 19)

12


----------



## ihrwein (2011 Március 19)

13


----------



## ihrwein (2011 Március 19)

14


----------



## ihrwein (2011 Március 19)

15


----------



## ihrwein (2011 Március 19)

16


----------



## ihrwein (2011 Március 19)

17


----------



## ihrwein (2011 Március 19)

18


----------



## ihrwein (2011 Március 19)

19


----------



## ihrwein (2011 Március 19)

20 tuti


----------



## Sairamark (2011 Március 19)

jaj isten ez az első


----------



## nonstop (2011 Március 19)

hú


----------



## Queen1 (2011 Március 19)

Ne aggódj,meglesz!


----------



## nonstop (2011 Március 19)

:d


----------



## Queen1 (2011 Március 19)

Mire szép hosszú szakállad lesz


----------



## Queen1 (2011 Március 19)

Tényleg lassú ez az oldal. Mire írok vkinek, már megelőztek.


----------



## Queen1 (2011 Március 19)

De kitartás...


----------



## nonstop (2011 Március 19)

:d


----------



## Queen1 (2011 Március 19)

Talán nekem is összejön


----------



## nonstop (2011 Március 19)

1


----------



## nonstop (2011 Március 19)

2


----------



## nonstop (2011 Március 19)

3


----------



## nonstop (2011 Március 19)

4


----------



## nonstop (2011 Március 19)

5


----------



## nonstop (2011 Március 19)

6


----------



## nonstop (2011 Március 19)

7


----------



## nonstop (2011 Március 19)

8


----------



## Isu69 (2011 Március 19)

*Seneca*

Sziasztok!
Én is kezdő vagyok, megpróbálom összegyűjteni az első 20 hozzászólást - lehetőleg úgy, hogy legyen valami értelme is. Ezért - épülésetekre - a következőkben megosztok veletek néhány Seneca idézetet. Remélem, lesz akinek tetszik!


----------



## Isu69 (2011 Március 19)

"Boldogságra születtél - mint minden emberi lény, aki a Földre érkezett."


----------



## Isu69 (2011 Március 19)

"...frissen sajgó fájdalmakat csillapítani nem szabad. Ilyenkor a vigasztalás nagyobb lángra lobbantja a hamvadó tüzeket. Éppúgy, mint a testi betegségnél, a lélek számára sincs veszedelmesebb, mint előbb kezdeni a gyógyítást a szükségesnél."


----------



## Isu69 (2011 Március 19)

" ...bizonyos szívek az életben mindig összetartoznak valamilyen módon, később is találkoznak, és együtt maradnak - soha nem szakadnak el egymástól."


----------



## Isu69 (2011 Március 19)

"A bánkódás, miként a tűz, magától is elalszik, ha nem táplálják újabb fahasábokkal és élesztő szavakkal."


----------



## Isu69 (2011 Március 19)

"A bánat sebeit csupán az gyógyíthatja meg, aki a sérülést okozta."


----------



## Isu69 (2011 Március 19)

"...semmi sem véletlen a Földön, mivel a Teremtő Gondoskodás sorsunkat így szabta meg..."


----------



## Isu69 (2011 Március 19)

"Ha baj ér valakit, legelőször a boldogságáról feledkezik meg, az is kiröppen a fejéből, hogy valaha része volt benne. A szép emlékeket a szív legmélyebb, legrejtettebb szögletébe zárja, a kulcsot, mely ajtaját nyitja, még mélyebbre ássa. Pedig aki a Földre született, az élettel együtt megkapta a boldogság lehetőségét is. ha a tenyerébe is veszi néhány pillanatra, rögtön el is dobja egy kis szenvedésért cserébe."


----------



## Isu69 (2011 Március 19)

"... miért választják az emberek a szenvedést a boldogság helyett? Miért sírnak inkább, mint örülnek és mosolyognak? A válasz egyszerű: mert ne tudnak róla, hogy boldogok, amikor boldogok, csupán utóbb sóvárognak a letűnt szép idők után."


----------



## Isu69 (2011 Március 19)

"Sokan pedig a boldog élet poharának alján, miután az édes nektárt magukba szívták, annak múlásával a szomorúságot ízlelgetik, majd visszatekintve keserűnek érzik az édeset is."


----------



## Isu69 (2011 Március 19)

"Ha tudomásuk volna arról, hogy e kettő - öröm és bánkódás - ugyanazt a helyet foglalják le a szívben, rögtön tudnák ezt is: az egyiknek ki kell szorulnia, hogy a másiknak helyet adjon."


----------



## Isu69 (2011 Március 19)

"...aki megszületett, boldogságra született - ez a létezés feladata."


----------



## Isu69 (2011 Március 19)

"... nem léphetünk túl az embernek szánt korlátokon. Úgy intézték, hogy a boldog élethez ne legyen szükség óriási erőfeszítésre: minden ember boldoggá teheti önmagát. Azt is hozzáteszem: csak az ember teheti magát boldoggá, hiszen a külső körülmények bizonytalanok és esendőek, épp ezért lényegtelenek is. Hatásuk önmagában se jó, se rossz - így, amiről rosszat képzelsz, egyáltalán nem elviselhetetlen, ám éppen attól ijesztő, hogy ezt gondolod róla."


----------



## Isu69 (2011 Március 19)

"A balsors csak azokat sújtja keményen, akikre hirtelen csap le, az ellenség rohama is csak azokat söpri el, akiken váratlanul rajtaüt. Aki előre lát, a háború előtt felkészül a következő csatára, és könnyedén fogadja az első támadást, mely rendszerint a legborzalmasabb."


----------



## Isu69 (2011 Március 19)

"Az embereket gyakran félrevezeti a látszat, vakon hisznek mindabban, amit a szemükkel látnak, s elfogadják azt is, amit másoktól hallanak: egy szó nem jelent többet, csak amit a tévhit róla elterjesztett."


----------



## Isu69 (2011 Március 19)

"Azt könnyen elfogadjuk: senki sem születik készen - hiszen a nagy munkát kinek-kinek magának kell elvégezni; arra viszont már kevéssé hajlunk, hogy elismerjük: nem véletlenül születtünk a Földre - továbbmegyek: semmi sem történik véletlenül az életünkben."


----------



## Isu69 (2011 Március 19)

"Mindaz, ami az embernek igazán javára válhat, nincs a hatalmában - földi lény nem adhatja meg neki, így nem is veheti el tőle senki."


----------



## Isu69 (2011 Március 19)

"Vesztes csupán az lehet, aki annak tartja magát."


----------



## petex (2011 Március 19)

*T Tapp infók*

Sziasztok!
Köszi mindenkinek a sok hasznos információt a tappogással kapcsolatban!


----------



## Isu69 (2011 Március 19)

"Ne élesztgesd a múltat, ... akik a régi időkben tévelyegnek, azoknak a jövő semmi jót és fontosat nem tartogat. Ám, hogy világosan ismerd lelked óhajtását, elég, ha a testedre figyelsz, ő sem vigasztalódik a tegnapi kenyérrel, ha éhét ma akarja csillapítani - így a lélek sem éri be a tegnapok szomorúságával, hiszen boldogságra vágyik a ma minden percében."


----------



## Isu69 (2011 Március 19)

"Nem az a szegény, akinek kevés a vagyona, hanem az, aki többet kíván."


----------



## petex (2011 Március 19)

Nagyon a ranyosak a mcijaid, amira02!


----------



## Isu69 (2011 Március 19)

Az előbbi idézetek forrása:
Lucius Annaeus Seneca: Boldogságra születtél - Tanácsok minden időkre című műve.
Érdemes elolvasni, és érdekes látni, hogy 2000 éve is ugyanúgy gondolkodtak, ugyanúgy éltek az emberek, mint most. Csak a "technikai háttér" volt más. Akkor is, és most is csak egy valamin múlt/múlik az ember boldogsága, boldogulása: a gondolkodásán, a szemléletmódján.

Sok sikert mindenkinek!


----------



## petex (2011 Március 19)

Mennyi szuper ötlet! Ügyesek vagytok!


----------



## borni74 (2011 Március 19)

Csak benéztem!


----------



## borni74 (2011 Március 19)

*Hozzászólás 1*

Most megint


----------



## borni74 (2011 Március 19)

Isu69 írta:


> "Nem az a szegény, akinek kevés a vagyona, hanem az, aki többet kíván."


 Milyen igaz. Bár az is igaz a szegény megelégszik azzal amije van, a gazdagnak meg semmi sem elég.


----------



## borni74 (2011 Március 19)

Isu69 írta:


> "Ne élesztgesd a múltat, ... akik a régi időkben tévelyegnek, azoknak a jövő semmi jót és fontosat nem tartogat. Ám, hogy világosan ismerd lelked óhajtását, elég, ha a testedre figyelsz, ő sem vigasztalódik a tegnapi kenyérrel, ha éhét ma akarja csillapítani - így a lélek sem éri be a tegnapok szomorúságával, hiszen boldogságra vágyik a ma minden percében."


 
Ahhoz a lelket boldogsággal etesd ma a tegnap bolgodságot kellett adnia.


----------



## sddas (2011 Március 19)

Hi mindenkinek


----------



## borni74 (2011 Március 19)

Isu69 írta:


> Az előbbi idézetek forrása:
> Lucius Annaeus Seneca: Boldogságra születtél - Tanácsok minden időkre című műve.
> Érdemes elolvasni, és érdekes látni, hogy 2000 éve is ugyanúgy gondolkodtak, ugyanúgy éltek az emberek, mint most. Csak a "technikai háttér" volt más. Akkor is, és most is csak egy valamin múlt/múlik az ember boldogsága, boldogulása: a gondolkodásán, a szemléletmódján.
> 
> Sok sikert mindenkinek!


 Igen, mert a gondolkdás módód, a szemléleted adja meg személyiséged egyediségét.


----------



## borni74 (2011 Március 19)

Borni74

4

soha nem lesz húsz


----------



## borni74 (2011 Március 19)

5


----------



## borni74 (2011 Március 19)

6


----------



## borni74 (2011 Március 19)

7

még bele unok


----------



## borni74 (2011 Március 19)

8

erre mostmár inni
kell


----------



## borni74 (2011 Március 19)

9 meg emerre is


----------



## borni74 (2011 Március 19)

Borni74 még mindig én féltávon vagyok.

10


----------



## borni74 (2011 Március 19)

12

a tizenegy elveszett


----------



## borni74 (2011 Március 19)

14

las vegasban sincs 13. emelet


----------



## borni74 (2011 Március 19)

15


----------



## borni74 (2011 Március 19)

16 mikor érek már a végére


----------



## borni74 (2011 Március 19)

17

step by step


----------



## borni74 (2011 Március 19)

18


----------



## zsolt.olah (2011 Március 19)

na. ez a harmincadik.


----------



## borni74 (2011 Március 19)

19 

na még egy


----------



## zsolt.olah (2011 Március 19)

visszaszámolok. 29.


----------



## borni74 (2011 Március 19)

20 már látom a célvonalt


----------



## sddas (2011 Március 19)

Szól a rádióóó, Szóóól a Rááádióóó ....


----------



## zsolt.olah (2011 Március 19)

28. még 27...


----------



## borni74 (2011 Március 19)

hablagy


----------



## zsolt.olah (2011 Március 19)

26. na?...


----------



## sddas (2011 Március 19)

Lassan összejön a dolog


----------



## sddas (2011 Március 19)

Na amúgy jó éjszakát mindenkinek


----------



## zsolt.olah (2011 Március 19)

25. haladunk.


----------



## sddas (2011 Március 19)

NA kösz a topicot  CsÁkÓ


----------



## zsolt.olah (2011 Március 19)

24. ccc....


----------



## zsolt.olah (2011 Március 19)

még 23. késő van.


----------



## zsolt.olah (2011 Március 19)

22. még később van.


----------



## sddas (2011 Március 19)

Vicc meg van a 20 hozzászólás de nem tudok letölteni egy e-book-ot :S


----------



## zsolt.olah (2011 Március 19)

21. jaj de késő van


----------



## zsolt.olah (2011 Március 19)

20. már csak 19....


----------



## zsolt.olah (2011 Március 19)

18. jaj kifulladok.


----------



## zsolt.olah (2011 Március 19)

17. komment.


----------



## zsolt.olah (2011 Március 19)

jelen 16


----------



## zsolt.olah (2011 Március 19)

na még egy 15.


----------



## zsolt.olah (2011 Március 19)

14. na még egy.......


----------



## zsolt.olah (2011 Március 19)

13. fodor van a szoknyámon.


----------



## zsolt.olah (2011 Március 19)

12. iszunk.


----------



## zsolt.olah (2011 Március 19)

11. nnna, csak haladunk.


----------



## zsolt.olah (2011 Március 19)

10. már cxsak 9.


----------



## zsolt.olah (2011 Március 19)

8. már csak hét.


----------



## zsolt.olah (2011 Március 19)

6. mindjárt 5.


----------



## zsolt.olah (2011 Március 19)

négy, már csak három.


----------



## zsolt.olah (2011 Március 19)

kettő. már csak 1.


----------



## zsolt.olah (2011 Március 19)

ez az utolsó?...


----------



## zsolt.olah (2011 Március 19)

1. na még egyet.


----------



## kotti_78 (2011 Március 20)

Az a 20 lassan jön össze...


----------



## kotti_78 (2011 Március 20)

zsolt.olah írta:


> ez az utolsó?...


Jó Neked...


----------



## kotti_78 (2011 Március 20)

A gyors mitől gyors?


----------



## kotti_78 (2011 Március 20)

jó volna már sok hozzászólás...


----------



## kotti_78 (2011 Március 20)

no, de kezdjünk hozzá...


----------



## kotti_78 (2011 Március 20)

legyen hát ez az első a gyűjtögetés során...


----------



## kotti_78 (2011 Március 20)

minden kezdet nehéz


----------



## kotti_78 (2011 Március 20)

főleg a folytatás...


----------



## kotti_78 (2011 Március 20)

negyedszerre mit is mondhatnék?


----------



## kotti_78 (2011 Március 20)

fel nem fogom, ennek mi az értelme... :S


----------



## kotti_78 (2011 Március 20)

az az már egynegyed, ugye?...


----------



## kotti_78 (2011 Március 20)

de akkor még mindig csak befelé az erdő sűrűjébe....


----------



## kotti_78 (2011 Március 20)

ha úgyis marhaságokat ír az ember, akkor mi értelme van ennek az egésznek?!


----------



## kotti_78 (2011 Március 20)

zsolt.olah írta:


> kettő. már csak 1.


mázlista...


----------



## kotti_78 (2011 Március 20)

már magam sem tudom, hányadiknál járok... :S


----------



## kotti_78 (2011 Március 20)

az honnan derül ki pontosan?


----------



## iko4you (2011 Március 20)

Köszönöm!



Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


----------



## iko4you (2011 Március 20)

Melitta írta:


> 1, jelen


...


----------



## iko4you (2011 Március 20)

imrus írta:


> 2 szia jelen


 éljen!


----------



## iko4you (2011 Március 20)

Wulfi írta:


> Köszi, Melitta! kiss


Jó ötlet...és óriási a Hold!


----------



## iko4you (2011 Március 20)

durcy írta:


> Nagyon segitö kész vagy de ilyen egy jó moderator.kiss



Szerintem is. Éljen Melitta a jó moderátor!


----------



## iko4you (2011 Március 20)

Melitta írta:


> 7, sziasztokkiss



Szia!kiss


----------



## iko4you (2011 Március 20)

klne2 írta:


> Üdvözlet Szegedről!



Hali Torontóból...


----------



## iko4you (2011 Március 20)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg



Itt a tavasz!


----------



## iko4you (2011 Március 20)

Melitta írta:


> 1, jelen



Február után március következik.


----------



## iko4you (2011 Március 20)

kotti_78 írta:


> az honnan derül ki pontosan?



Kezdem érteni az érthetetlent.


----------



## kotti_78 (2011 Március 20)

nehezen telik így az idő...


----------



## iko4you (2011 Március 20)

iko4you írta:


> Február után március következik.



Március után április jön.


----------



## kotti_78 (2011 Március 20)

vajon hányadik ez?


----------



## kotti_78 (2011 Március 20)

talán 14? 15?


----------



## kotti_78 (2011 Március 20)

látom, más is szenved...


----------



## iko4you (2011 Március 20)

iko4you írta:


> Március után április jön.




Tovább is van, mondjam még?


----------



## kotti_78 (2011 Március 20)

iko4you írta:


> Március után április jön.



április után pedig május...


----------



## iko4you (2011 Március 20)

kotti_78 írta:


> nehezen telik így az idő...



Mérem az időt...valóban nehezen telik.


----------



## iko4you (2011 Március 20)

kotti_78 írta:


> vajon hányadik ez?



Én a 20-ra hajtok!


----------



## iko4you (2011 Március 20)

iko4you írta:


> Március után április jön.



Április után Május jön.


----------



## iko4you (2011 Március 20)

iko4you írta:


> Március után április jön.



Áprilist megelőzi március.


----------



## iko4you (2011 Március 20)

iko4you írta:


> Április után Május jön.



Májust megelőzi Április.


----------



## iko4you (2011 Március 20)

iko4you írta:


> Április után Május jön.



Májust megelőzi Április.

Május után Június...


----------



## iko4you (2011 Március 20)

iko4you írta:


> Májust megelőzi Április.
> 
> Május után Június...



Júniust megelőzi Május


----------



## iko4you (2011 Március 20)

iko4you írta:


> Júniust megelőzi Május



Ma 2011 március 19-e van. Napszemüveggel védekezz a káros sugárzásokkal szemben...


----------



## VDórika (2011 Március 20)

Üdv!
Nagyon örülök, hogy végre rátaláltam erre az oldalra!


----------



## VDórika (2011 Március 20)

Gyógypedagógus: lovasterapeuta vagyok.


----------



## VDórika (2011 Március 20)

Rengeteg anyagot találtam, amit a terápiához használhatok.


----------



## VDórika (2011 Március 20)

Az iskolai munkámhoz is nagy segítséget nyújt.


----------



## VDórika (2011 Március 20)

A tan. ak. gyerekek fejlesztéséhez.


----------



## VDórika (2011 Március 20)

Ezentúl sok minden más is megtalálható.


----------



## VDórika (2011 Március 20)

A gyerekek örülni fognak a kreatív munkáknak amiket majd innen tölthetek le: )


----------



## VDórika (2011 Március 20)

Persze nekem is sok szakmai anyagom van.


----------



## VDórika (2011 Március 20)

Azokat én is szívesen feltöltöm, hátha valaki használni tudja.


----------



## VDórika (2011 Március 20)

képanyagot is tudok közzétenni.


----------



## VDórika (2011 Március 20)

szakkönyveket


----------



## VDórika (2011 Március 20)

fejlesztőjátékokat


----------



## VDórika (2011 Március 20)

játékgyűjteményeket


----------



## VDórika (2011 Március 20)

szomatopedagógus révén, mozgásterápiával is foglalkozom.


----------



## VDórika (2011 Március 20)

otthoni torna gyűjtemények, korai fejlesztéshez.


----------



## VDórika (2011 Március 20)

tanácsadás mozgáskorlátozottakhoz.


----------



## VDórika (2011 Március 20)

stb....


----------



## VDórika (2011 Március 20)

üdv


----------



## VDórika (2011 Március 20)

jó reggelt


----------



## VDórika (2011 Március 20)

jó éjt


----------



## VDórika (2011 Március 20)

irány a böngészés


----------



## Katalin/Anyoka (2011 Március 20)

LadyT írta:


> Sziasztok, mivel "jobb" az állandó tag?
> ha öt választ küldtem bizonyos fórumokat látok amit elötte nem, és mi változik 20 bekezdéssel?


 
*Ha eléred megtudod! *


----------



## bendo36 (2011 Március 20)

:55:


----------



## bendo36 (2011 Március 20)

köszi


----------



## Sairamark (2011 Március 20)

ez a második napom és a hányadik hozzászólásom? 4.? )))


----------



## Sairamark (2011 Március 20)

de lehet hogy csak a harmadik…sebaj előbb…-b 20 lesz eblőle…


----------



## Ricsi024 (2011 Március 20)

a


----------



## Ricsi024 (2011 Március 20)

x


----------



## Ricsi024 (2011 Március 20)

3


----------



## Ricsi024 (2011 Március 20)

4


----------



## Ricsi024 (2011 Március 20)

5


----------



## Ricsi024 (2011 Március 20)

6


----------



## Ricsi024 (2011 Március 20)

7


----------



## Ricsi024 (2011 Március 20)

8


----------



## Ricsi024 (2011 Március 20)

9


----------



## Ricsi024 (2011 Március 20)

10


----------



## Ricsi024 (2011 Március 20)

:cici:


----------



## Ricsi024 (2011 Március 20)




----------



## Ricsi024 (2011 Március 20)

hy


----------



## Ricsi024 (2011 Március 20)




----------



## Ricsi024 (2011 Március 20)

:-?


----------



## Ricsi024 (2011 Március 20)

:33:


----------



## Ricsi024 (2011 Március 20)

:22:


----------



## Ricsi024 (2011 Március 20)




----------



## Ricsi024 (2011 Március 20)




----------



## Ricsi024 (2011 Március 20)




----------



## tothemese (2011 Március 20)

köszi


----------



## tothemese (2011 Március 20)

esik az eső


----------



## tothemese (2011 Március 20)

bárcsak sütne a nap


----------



## tothemese (2011 Március 20)

1


----------



## tothemese (2011 Március 20)

2


----------



## tothemese (2011 Március 20)

3


----------



## tothemese (2011 Március 20)

4


----------



## tothemese (2011 Március 20)

5


----------



## tothemese (2011 Március 20)

6


----------



## tothemese (2011 Március 20)

10


----------



## tothemese (2011 Március 20)

11


----------



## tothemese (2011 Március 20)

12


----------



## tothemese (2011 Március 20)

13


----------



## tothemese (2011 Március 20)

14


----------



## tothemese (2011 Március 20)

15


----------



## tothemese (2011 Március 20)

16


----------



## tothemese (2011 Március 20)

17


----------



## tothemese (2011 Március 20)

18


----------



## tothemese (2011 Március 20)

19


----------



## tothemese (2011 Március 20)

20


----------



## tothemese (2011 Március 20)

21


----------



## tothemese (2011 Március 20)

22


----------



## 3PO (2011 Március 20)

Sziasztok!

Nagyon örülök, hogy megtaláltam az oldalt! Sok hasznos anyag van itt. Körülnézek alaposabban is, de a matek feladatok különösen jók! Köszönet érte!

3PO


----------



## citronella136 (2011 Március 20)

Sol lucet omnibus!

Szintén új tag vagyok, és üdvözlök mindenkit.

Citronella


----------



## WarriorsHU (2011 Március 20)

:d


----------



## Katie00 (2011 Március 20)

Heloo


----------



## Katie00 (2011 Március 20)




----------



## Katie00 (2011 Március 20)

12345


----------



## Katie00 (2011 Március 20)

45697


----------



## Katie00 (2011 Március 20)

5


----------



## Katie00 (2011 Március 20)

6


----------



## Katie00 (2011 Március 20)

7


----------



## Katie00 (2011 Március 20)

8


----------



## Katie00 (2011 Március 20)

9


----------



## Katie00 (2011 Március 20)

10


----------



## Katie00 (2011 Március 20)

11


----------



## Katie00 (2011 Március 20)

12


----------



## paja72 (2011 Március 20)

Bocs hogy off,

régebben volt itt egy e-book fórum. az megszűnt?
köszi, p.


----------



## Katie00 (2011 Március 20)

13


----------



## Katie00 (2011 Március 20)

14


----------



## Katie00 (2011 Március 20)

15


----------



## Katie00 (2011 Március 20)

16


----------



## Katie00 (2011 Március 20)

17


----------



## Katie00 (2011 Március 20)

18


----------



## Katie00 (2011 Március 20)

19


----------



## Katie00 (2011 Március 20)

20


----------



## Katie00 (2011 Március 20)

21


----------



## Katie00 (2011 Március 20)

22


----------



## paja72 (2011 Március 20)

halihó,
én meg updike regényeket keresek, ha esetleg valaki tudna....
köszi


----------



## Endremama (2011 Március 20)

*Hurrá!*

Sziasztok! Üdv mindenkinek! Örülök, hogy itt lehetek! Endremama


----------



## Endremama (2011 Március 20)

Szép napot!


----------



## Endremama (2011 Március 20)

Szeretnék én is állandó tag lenni...


----------



## Endremama (2011 Március 20)

... ezért nézzétek el nekem, hogy sűrűn szólalok meg.


----------



## Endremama (2011 Március 20)

Most megint ezt teszem.


----------



## Endremama (2011 Március 20)

Bocs, ha unjátok...


----------



## Endremama (2011 Március 20)

Ígérem, fogok magvasabb gondolatokat is írni.


----------



## Endremama (2011 Március 20)

De most hamar szeretnék túl lenni a kötelezőkön.


----------



## Egbert (2011 Március 20)

Sziasztok! Én is új tag vagyok,köszöntök mindenkit!


----------



## Endremama (2011 Március 20)

Tehát jön a következő.


----------



## Endremama (2011 Március 20)

Meg még egy.


----------



## Endremama (2011 Március 20)

Az újabb.


----------



## maxam (2011 Március 20)

Köszönöm!!


----------



## maxam (2011 Március 20)

*Köszi!!*

Köszike!!!!


----------



## Endremama (2011 Március 20)

Haladok.


----------



## maxam (2011 Március 20)

*Hello world!!*

Hi!!!!


----------



## maxam (2011 Március 20)

*Ok*

Viva!!!


----------



## Endremama (2011 Március 20)

Látom, nem vagyok egyedül.


----------



## maxam (2011 Március 20)

*Rendben*

Sbornaja


----------



## Endremama (2011 Március 20)

Szia Maxam!


----------



## Endremama (2011 Március 20)

Gondolom, ugyanaz a célunk...


----------



## maxam (2011 Március 20)

*Orosz_nyelv*

Nagyon kell az anyag.


----------



## Endremama (2011 Március 20)

Hát húzzunk bele!


----------



## Endremama (2011 Március 20)

Én is egy kiadványra hajtok.


----------



## Endremama (2011 Március 20)

A ravaszabbak csak számokat írnak.


----------



## Endremama (2011 Március 20)

És haladnak a hozzászólásokkal...


----------



## Endremama (2011 Március 20)

Nekem ez az utolsó. Hurrá!


----------



## Egbert (2011 Március 20)

3


----------



## Endremama (2011 Március 20)

Hajrá maxam!


----------



## maxam (2011 Március 20)

*Siker*

Sikerült. Köszönöm szépen!!!


----------



## Egbert (2011 Március 20)

Szeretném elérni a 20 üzenetet!


----------



## Egbert (2011 Március 20)

Remélem segítetek!!)


----------



## Egbert (2011 Március 20)

De ha nem az se baj


----------



## Egbert (2011 Március 20)

Valahogy megoldom...


----------



## Egbert (2011 Március 20)

kitalálok valamit!


----------



## Egbert (2011 Március 20)

már csak 12 van hátra


----------



## Egbert (2011 Március 20)

vagyis 11


----------



## Egbert (2011 Március 20)

10


----------



## Egbert (2011 Március 20)

visszaszámolok


----------



## Egbert (2011 Március 20)

már csak 8


----------



## Egbert (2011 Március 20)

7


----------



## Egbert (2011 Március 20)

6-os


----------



## Egbert (2011 Március 20)

5 üzi


----------



## Egbert (2011 Március 20)

tehát 4


----------



## Egbert (2011 Március 20)

3


----------



## Egbert (2011 Március 20)

2


----------



## Egbert (2011 Március 20)

és az utolsó!!!


----------



## Egbert (2011 Március 20)

kössz!


----------



## citronella136 (2011 Március 20)

Melitta írta:


> 1, jelen


 Már Én is jelen vagyok!:cry:


----------



## lakokata (2011 Március 20)

*Szép napot mindenkinek*



Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


Be szerettem volna köszönni


----------



## lakokata (2011 Március 20)

Sehol nem tudom megnézni, hogy hány hozzászólásom volt eddig, kb 1 hónap alatt.


----------



## citronella136 (2011 Március 20)

Köszönet!!


----------



## lakokata (2011 Március 20)

De nem adom fel


----------



## lakokata (2011 Március 20)

Nagyon szeretném a Dinnyés számokat letölteni


----------



## lakokata (2011 Március 20)

De nem a letöltés miatt regisztráltam


----------



## lakokata (2011 Március 20)

Érdekesnek találom a blogokat,


----------



## citronella136 (2011 Március 20)

:4:Ez jó a tagság eléréséhez?:444:


----------



## lakokata (2011 Március 20)

..a fórumokat,


----------



## lakokata (2011 Március 20)

a chst-elést,


----------



## loreley78 (2011 Március 20)

*köszöntő*

Üdv


----------



## lakokata (2011 Március 20)

nem tudom jó-e, majd elválik


----------



## lakokata (2011 Március 20)

Ha minden igaz 2 üzenet után talán teljes tag leszek


----------



## lakokata (2011 Március 20)

Akkor talán le tudom tölteni a számokat, persze még fel vannak töltve.


----------



## loreley78 (2011 Március 20)

mindenkinek


----------



## loreley78 (2011 Március 20)

:d


----------



## lakokata (2011 Március 20)

Egyébként máig nem értem, mire jó ez, hisz csak a szervert terheli fölösleges üzenetekkel.
De ezt már kifejtettem régebben, részletesen


----------



## loreley78 (2011 Március 20)




----------



## gajdics (2011 Március 20)

uzk


----------



## loreley78 (2011 Március 20)

haladok


----------



## gajdics (2011 Március 20)

h


----------



## loreley78 (2011 Március 20)

egyetértek


----------



## gajdics (2011 Március 20)

23


----------



## bebie (2011 Március 20)

Üdv Pécsről!


----------



## gajdics (2011 Március 20)

rfd


----------



## gajdics (2011 Március 20)

gdfg


----------



## bebie (2011 Március 20)

Itt szutyok idő van...


----------



## lakokata (2011 Március 20)

Nos 22 üzenet és 1 hónapos regisztráció mellett sem enged letölteni semmit. Ez nagyon szomorú és nem vet jó fényt a weblap karbantartójára. Szakmámba vág, tudom miről beszélek és szerintem ő is tudja, csak javítania kellene, az meg ugye munka.


----------



## loreley78 (2011 Március 20)

lassan haladok, s még a gépem is lassú


----------



## gajdics (2011 Március 20)

.


----------



## bebie (2011 Március 20)

ergre


----------



## bebie (2011 Március 20)

21


----------



## loreley78 (2011 Március 20)

még várnod kell + 48 órát


----------



## gajdics (2011 Március 20)

.ghfdj76


----------



## bebie (2011 Március 20)

32


----------



## loreley78 (2011 Március 20)

vagy azon is túl vagy?


----------



## gajdics (2011 Március 20)

,.-


----------



## bebie (2011 Március 20)

45


----------



## gajdics (2011 Március 20)

745465


----------



## lakokata (2011 Március 20)

na 22 üzi után sem történt változás (1 hónapos regisztrálással), ugyanúgy semmi. Hahhh.


----------



## bebie (2011 Március 20)

34


----------



## gajdics (2011 Március 20)

4dger


----------



## loreley78 (2011 Március 20)

itt is beborult


----------



## bebie (2011 Március 20)

tr


----------



## loreley78 (2011 Március 20)

még 10 üzi


----------



## gajdics (2011 Március 20)

gffffffffffffffffffffffff


----------



## bebie (2011 Március 20)

re


----------



## gajdics (2011 Március 20)

jjjjjf65


----------



## loreley78 (2011 Március 20)

majd 2 nap, s újra próbálkozom


----------



## gajdics (2011 Március 20)

6zreezzjwwjw


----------



## loreley78 (2011 Március 20)

pedig csak nézelődni szeretnék most!!!!


----------



## gajdics (2011 Március 20)

452rtgfffffffff


----------



## loreley78 (2011 Március 20)

még még még még


----------



## gajdics (2011 Március 20)

5tg


----------



## loreley78 (2011 Március 20)

ha ha


----------



## gajdics (2011 Március 20)

lhlk


----------



## bebie (2011 Március 20)

juj


----------



## loreley78 (2011 Március 20)

még 5


----------



## gajdics (2011 Március 20)

vbxf89


----------



## gajdics (2011 Március 20)

uhgv


----------



## loreley78 (2011 Március 20)

áááááááááááá


----------



## bebie (2011 Március 20)

mi értelme ennek a 20-as szabálynak???


----------



## gajdics (2011 Március 20)

öhhb65


----------



## bebie (2011 Március 20)

pláne, ha így is össze lehet szedni...


----------



## loreley78 (2011 Március 20)

:d


----------



## gajdics (2011 Március 20)

.........


----------



## bebie (2011 Március 20)

na, mind1


----------



## loreley78 (2011 Március 20)

semmi


----------



## gajdics (2011 Március 20)

t


----------



## bebie (2011 Március 20)

még 3


----------



## loreley78 (2011 Március 20)

huuuuuu


----------



## bebie (2011 Március 20)

2...


----------



## loreley78 (2011 Március 20)

nekem meg lett a 20


----------



## bebie (2011 Március 20)

végre vége...


----------



## darthkem (2011 Március 20)

Sziasztok!


----------



## darthkem (2011 Március 20)

Sose bízz az olyan emberben, aki egyetlen rossz tulajdonságot sem hozhat fel mentségére.


----------



## darthkem (2011 Március 20)

Értelmetlen azt mondani, minden tőlem telhetőt megteszek. Azt kell tenned ugyanis, amit a helyzet megkövetel.


----------



## darthkem (2011 Március 20)

Ide akármit lehet postolni?


----------



## darthkem (2011 Március 20)

Havi 200 pengo fixszel, az ember konnyen viccel..


----------



## darthkem (2011 Március 20)

Mikor a peronon állok várok vonatra szállok


----------



## ana79 (2011 Március 20)

*köszönöm szépen!*



Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


köszönöm


----------



## ana79 (2011 Március 20)

2


----------



## ga2010 (2011 Március 20)

Azt utolsó válogatás nagyon ütős!


----------



## ga2010 (2011 Március 20)

Pontosan mit tud ez a Mate?


----------



## ga2010 (2011 Március 20)

Szépek ezek a versek.


----------



## julaxxx (2011 Március 20)

Nekem is jó volna ha meglenne a 20 darab...


----------



## ga2010 (2011 Március 20)

Ez aztán a ház!


----------



## Pál Tündi (2011 Március 20)

Örülök hogy rátaláltam erre az oldalra Mert zene nélkül mit érek én?


----------



## citronella136 (2011 Március 20)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


 :99: CSAK BE SZERETNÉK KÖSZÖNNI.


----------



## citronella136 (2011 Március 20)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


 
 ÉS PERSZE A HOZZÁSZÓLÁS SE KUTYA....:lol:


----------



## citronella136 (2011 Március 20)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


 :444::777: MEGKÖSZÖNVE A LEHETŐSÉGEKET IS.kiss


----------



## citronella136 (2011 Március 20)

melitta írta:


> 1, jelen


 :11: _{ hurrá! Hurrá!} _


----------



## Üné (2011 Március 20)

Akkor én élek a lehetőséggel


----------



## crit (2011 Március 20)

Sötéten hátat fordítasz


----------



## crit (2011 Március 20)

kisikló homlokodra


----------



## Üné (2011 Március 20)

és beköszönök


----------



## crit (2011 Március 20)

a csillagöves éjszakát


----------



## crit (2011 Március 20)

kezem hiába fonja.


----------



## Üné (2011 Március 20)

Egyszerre többen is vagyunk "begyűjtők"


----------



## crit (2011 Március 20)

Nyakad köré ezüst pihék
szelíd pilléi gyűlnek,


----------



## Üné (2011 Március 20)

meg kell dolgozni a 20 üzenetért !!!


----------



## julaxxx (2011 Március 20)

Jó ez a topic


----------



## Üné (2011 Március 20)

Talán én is írhatnék idézetet


----------



## crit (2011 Március 20)

Sugárzó párkányon futunk,


----------



## ana79 (2011 Március 20)

köszönöm szépen a


----------



## julaxxx (2011 Március 20)

Párja nincs ennek az oldalnak  gratula az ötletgazdágnak


----------



## Üné (2011 Március 20)

A reménységből élők


----------



## crit (2011 Március 20)

Írj verset. :]


----------



## Üné (2011 Március 20)

sokkal messzebbre látnak,


----------



## julaxxx (2011 Március 20)

17


----------



## Üné (2011 Március 20)

a szeretetből élők


----------



## julaxxx (2011 Március 20)

18


----------



## julaxxx (2011 Március 20)

azok bizony


----------



## ana79 (2011 Március 20)

ana79 írta:


> köszönöm szépen a


kösz


----------



## Üné (2011 Március 20)

sokkal mélyebben látnak,


----------



## julaxxx (2011 Március 20)

de ezért szeretjük őket


----------



## Üné (2011 Március 20)

A hitből élők


----------



## Üné (2011 Március 20)

mindent más színben látnak.


----------



## crit (2011 Március 20)

elgáncsolom a lábad,


----------



## ana79 (2011 Március 20)

mégegyszer


----------



## Üné (2011 Március 20)

Köszönöm a lehetőséget!


----------



## ana79 (2011 Március 20)

6


----------



## crit (2011 Március 20)

fölugrasz és szemembe kapsz,


----------



## ana79 (2011 Március 20)

7


----------



## Üné (2011 Március 20)

Örülök, hogy rátok találtam!


----------



## crit (2011 Március 20)

sebezhetetlen állat!


----------



## ana79 (2011 Március 20)

köszönöm a lehetőséget


----------



## crit (2011 Március 20)

No még csak 10 hozzászólás, és meg is vagyunk.


----------



## ana79 (2011 Március 20)

bizony ám


----------



## crit (2011 Március 20)

51254


----------



## ana79 (2011 Március 20)

bár te jobban állsz


----------



## ana79 (2011 Március 20)

nem sokáig


----------



## ana79 (2011 Március 20)

igyekszem


----------



## ana79 (2011 Március 20)

bár nem tudom, ez a legmegmegfelelőbb módja


----------



## crit (2011 Március 20)

When the truth is found to be lies
and all the joy within you dies


----------



## ana79 (2011 Március 20)

a kért hozzászólás


----------



## ana79 (2011 Március 20)

mennyiségének


----------



## ana79 (2011 Március 20)

eléréséhez


----------



## ana79 (2011 Március 20)

bár


----------



## ana79 (2011 Március 20)

a cél


----------



## ana79 (2011 Március 20)

az orrom előtt


----------



## crit (2011 Március 20)

don't you want somebody to love
don't you need somebody to love


----------



## ana79 (2011 Március 20)

bocs


----------



## crit (2011 Március 20)

Én is egyre közelebb vagyok.


----------



## ndee85 (2011 Március 20)

Sziaztok!


----------



## crit (2011 Március 20)

Borús az idő.


----------



## ndee85 (2011 Március 20)

Bocsi, Sziasztok!! Én is új vagyok, küzdök a 20 hozzászólással


----------



## cthulhu91 (2011 Március 20)

Üdv  és köszi!


----------



## crit (2011 Március 20)

Szia


----------



## ndee85 (2011 Március 20)

szeretnék majd könyveket letölteni, amiket online tudok olvasni


----------



## ndee85 (2011 Március 20)

Tudnátok pár jó könyvet ajánlani?


----------



## crit (2011 Március 20)

cthulhu91
jó nicknév. south parkos?


----------



## ndee85 (2011 Március 20)

sz


----------



## cthulhu91 (2011 Március 20)

segítenél nekem összeszedni 20 hozzászólást?


----------



## crit (2011 Március 20)

ndee85 írta:


> Tudnátok pár jó könyvet ajánlani?


Milyen könyveket szoktál olvasni?


----------



## cthulhu91 (2011 Március 20)

á nem  egyik figura egy írótól aki nagyrészt thriller/horror műveket ír.


----------



## cthulhu91 (2011 Március 20)

én egyébként Charles Chaplin: Életem c. könyvére pájázom.


----------



## crit (2011 Március 20)

Hát, ha nekem szólt, segítek összeszedni 20 hozzászólást.  Ha meg nem nekem szólt... akkor is.


----------



## cthulhu91 (2011 Március 20)

de érdekel mindenféle pszichológiával valamint fizikával kapcsolatos mű. Valamint tudományos regények


----------



## naniika (2011 Március 20)

Debrecen jelen


----------



## crit (2011 Március 20)

Én Bodor Ádám Sinistra körzetére... kötelező olvasmány.


----------



## cthulhu91 (2011 Március 20)

mint pl: Dos Santos: Az Isteni Formula


----------



## cthulhu91 (2011 Március 20)

ajánlom mindenkinek


----------



## crit (2011 Március 20)

Áá, pszichológia. Szeretem.  Gondolom olvastál már Freud-tól.


----------



## cthulhu91 (2011 Március 20)

Hát, leginkább Csernus Imrétől, az összes könyvét elolvastam, azt hiszem.


----------



## bmagdi7 (2011 Március 20)

*jelenlétiiv*



ana79 írta:


> mégegyszer


mégegyszer 111


----------



## cthulhu91 (2011 Március 20)

Szóval 20 hozzászólás és tudok majd tölteni? Mást kell csinálnom esetleg?


----------



## cthulhu91 (2011 Március 20)

Rengeteg művet láttam itt egyébként amit érdemes lenne elolvasni.


----------



## crit (2011 Március 20)

20 hozzászólás nem elég. Még várnod kell 48 órát a regisztrációdtól számítva, és csak azután tölthetsz.


----------



## cthulhu91 (2011 Március 20)

Howard Philips Lovecraft


----------



## cthulhu91 (2011 Március 20)

Mark Twain


----------



## bmagdi7 (2011 Március 20)

naniika írta:


> Debrecen jelen



én is debreceni vagyok


----------



## cthulhu91 (2011 Március 20)

Harville Hendrix


----------



## cthulhu91 (2011 Március 20)

Clive Barker


----------



## cthulhu91 (2011 Március 20)

Pease Allan


----------



## cthulhu91 (2011 Március 20)

Dan Brown


----------



## cthulhu91 (2011 Március 20)

J.R.R Tolkien


----------



## cthulhu91 (2011 Március 20)

Mark Gungor


----------



## cthulhu91 (2011 Március 20)

na még kettő


----------



## cthulhu91 (2011 Március 20)

egy


----------



## crit (2011 Március 20)

Na, csak összejött a 20.


----------



## rtotbagi (2011 Március 20)

*Üdvözlet*

1, megérett a meggy.


----------



## rtotbagi (2011 Március 20)

pötty


----------



## csaaa (2011 Március 20)

halii


----------



## bmisike (2011 Március 20)

Hello mindenkinek


----------



## Moncat (2011 Március 20)

Sziasztok, jelen)


----------



## bmisike (2011 Március 20)

:d


----------



## bmisike (2011 Március 20)

3. hozzászólás


----------



## bmisike (2011 Március 20)

lassan megesz a 20


----------



## bmisike (2011 Március 20)

javitom is magam megesz helyett meglesz )


----------



## bmisike (2011 Március 20)




----------



## bmisike (2011 Március 20)

*kék *


----------



## bmisike (2011 Március 20)

Az Aranycsapat osszeállítása:


----------



## bmisike (2011 Március 20)

Grosics Gyula


----------



## bmisike (2011 Március 20)

Buzánszky Jenő


----------



## bmisike (2011 Március 20)

Lóránt Gyula


----------



## bmisike (2011 Március 20)

Lantos Mihály


----------



## bmisike (2011 Március 20)

Bozsik József


----------



## bmisike (2011 Március 20)

Zakariás József


----------



## bmisike (2011 Március 20)

Budai László


----------



## bmisike (2011 Március 20)

Kocsis Sándor


----------



## bmisike (2011 Március 20)

Hidegkuti Nándor


----------



## bmisike (2011 Március 20)

Czibor Zoltán


----------



## bmisike (2011 Március 20)

Puskás Ferenc


----------



## bmisike (2011 Március 20)

Szövetségi kapitány: Sebes Gusztáv


----------



## bmisike (2011 Március 20)

szakkommentátor: Szepesi György


----------



## bmisike (2011 Március 20)

és már meg is van a 20 hozzászólás, sőt még több is


----------



## kszilveszter20 (2011 Március 20)

Nos,nem ironikus ez? Semmibe vesszük azt aki rajong értünk, de rajongunk azért aki tudomást sem vesz rólunk; azt szeretjük aki bánt minket, és azt bántjuk aki szeret.."


----------



## kszilveszter20 (2011 Március 20)

Ha van valami olyan az életedben, amit nem akarsz, akkor ne aggódj tovább miatta, és ne is beszélj róla! Az energia, amit belefektetsz, életben tartja. Ne fektess bele több energiát és el fog tűnni!


----------



## kszilveszter20 (2011 Március 20)

A lelkünk és csakis a lelkünk az, ami leláncol vagy felszabadít bennünket.


----------



## kszilveszter20 (2011 Március 20)

Semmit sem lehet várni egy olyan világtól, ahol akkor is probléma vagy, ha te vagy a megoldás.


----------



## kszilveszter20 (2011 Március 20)

A boldogság nem krumpli, amit csak úgy elvetnek a földbe, és megtrágyáznak, hogy jól teremjen. A boldogság mennyei fényként sugárzik ránk a magasból. Mennyei permet, mely egy-egy nyári hajnalon bearanyozza a lelket.


----------



## kszilveszter20 (2011 Március 20)

Tetteinkben élünk, nem években; gondolatunkban, nem lélegzetünkben; érzelmeinkben, nem órákban. Az Időt szívünk dobogásával kellene mérnünk. Legtöbbet az él, aki a legtöbbet gondolkozik, a legnemesebben érez, a legjobban cselekszik.


----------



## kszilveszter20 (2011 Március 20)

Tanulj, keresd a fényt, de másik szemed az örökmécsesen legyen! Hallgasd a tudósokat, de csak az egyik füleddel! Írj, de csak az egyik kezeddel, a másikkal fogd Isten kezét, mint gyermek az apjáét.


----------



## kszilveszter20 (2011 Március 20)

A mestereket sem követni kell, csak engedni, hogy segítsenek megtalálni a saját utunkat


----------



## kszilveszter20 (2011 Március 20)

Fényt nem lehet adni - csak meg lehet gyújtani, ha van, ami meggyulladjon. (...) A szikrát át lehet adni - de lángolni magadnak kell. Azt magadból kell megteremtened!


----------



## kszilveszter20 (2011 Március 20)

Kis dolgok, melyeket megtettél, többet érnek, mint a nagy tettek, melyeket csak tervezel.


----------



## kszilveszter20 (2011 Március 20)

Elfogulatlan gondolkodással el kell ismernünk annak a mondásnak a helyességét, hogy mindenki csak arról beszélhet, amit ismer, és hogy senki sem állapíthat meg arról valamit, amit nem ismer.


----------



## kszilveszter20 (2011 Március 20)

Ne tartsuk a rosszat jónak, a téveset helyesnek, de jussunk el oda, hogy a rossz, a téves ne tartson vissza a jó, az igaz meglátásától.


----------



## kszilveszter20 (2011 Március 20)

Minden emberben benne szunnyadnak olyan képességek, amelyeknek kifejlesztésével ismereteket szerezhet a magasabb világokról - a lélek és szellemvilágról.


----------



## kszilveszter20 (2011 Március 20)

A természet az emberből csak természeti lényt formál; a társadalom törvények szerint cselekvő lényt; szabad lényt csak ő maga formálhat magából.


----------



## kszilveszter20 (2011 Március 20)

Sosem könnyű elmenni, de eljön az idő, amikor tovább kell lépnünk. Így tudjuk magunk mögött hagyni a gyerekkorunkat, így tudjuk elengedni a múltat, így lehetünk jó szülők. Igen, elmenni sosem könnyű, különösen azoknak, akiknek nincs hová menniük.


----------



## kszilveszter20 (2011 Március 20)

Egy nap rájössz arra, mekkora butaságra vall azt képzelni, hogy hasznot húzhatsz mások szerencsétlenségéből. Egy nap rájössz arra, mekkora butaságra vall bármit is várni cserébe a semmiért.


----------



## kszilveszter20 (2011 Március 20)

Muszáj, hogy néha összetörjék a szívünket. Az összetört szív jó jel. Azt mutatja, hogy valamit legalább megpróbáltunk.


----------



## kszilveszter20 (2011 Március 20)

Az ember csak addig zuhan a mélybe, amíg földet ér, a magasságokat tekintve azonban nincs határ.


----------



## kszilveszter20 (2011 Március 20)

Hogyha túlságosan előretekintünk a jövőbe, akkor könnyen orra bukhatunk abban, ami a lábunk előtt hever.


----------



## kszilveszter20 (2011 Március 20)

A közös ellenség az egyik leghatásosabb egyesítő erő.


----------



## kszilveszter20 (2011 Március 20)

Az élet megtanított arra, hogy pillanatnyi örömért ne áldozzam fel egész életem boldogságát.


----------



## selenor (2011 Március 20)

Sok érdekes dolgot látok, de mind már 1-2 éves. Mostanában nem használjátok ezt az oldalt?


----------



## tajtika (2011 Március 20)

Bocs, hol lehet megnézni?


----------



## tajtika (2011 Március 20)

Nem tudom megnyitni, hogyan olvashatnám el?


----------



## Usagi Yojimbo (2011 Március 20)

Hello, felléptem!


----------



## selenor (2011 Március 20)

konduktorként óvodás korosztállyal foglalkozom


----------



## selenor (2011 Március 20)

a csoportunkban én foglalkozom az iskolára történő felkészítéssel


----------



## selenor (2011 Március 20)

a percepciófejlesztéssel


----------



## selenor (2011 Március 20)

a grafomotorikum fejlesztésével


----------



## selenor (2011 Március 20)

minden érdekel ebben a témában


----------



## selenor (2011 Március 20)

nekem is sok saját anyagom van


----------



## selenor (2011 Március 20)

ha végre jogosult leszek, én is tudok feltölteni egyéni és kiscsoportos fejlesztési terveket


----------



## selenor (2011 Március 20)

remélem


----------



## selenor (2011 Március 20)

ennyi? most már én is böngészhetek?


----------



## selenor (2011 Március 20)

Sziasztok!:..:


----------



## selenor (2011 Március 20)

Itt vagyok!


----------



## aCsillus (2011 Március 20)

Sziasztok )


----------



## kecsetif (2011 Március 20)

*Üdv!*

Üdv mindenkinek. Még a "20" ra gyúrok! Szép vasárnapot!


----------



## kecsetif (2011 Március 20)

Remélem, hamar meg lesz!


----------



## kecsetif (2011 Március 20)

Látom mindenki a 20 hsz-re gyúr!


----------



## kecsetif (2011 Március 20)

Helló


----------



## kecsetif (2011 Március 20)

Alakul))


----------



## kecsetif (2011 Március 20)

Egyik hsz itt, a másik ott.


----------



## kecsetif (2011 Március 20)

Köszönöm a canadahunnak a lehetőséget!


----------



## kecsetif (2011 Március 20)

És feleségemnek a támogatást!


----------



## kecsetif (2011 Március 20)

Anyámnak, hogy felnevelt!


----------



## kecsetif (2011 Március 20)

És mindenkinek itt is!


----------



## kecsetif (2011 Március 20)

Ja és világbékét!


----------



## kecsetif (2011 Március 20)

Sajnos, most ez aktuális is.


----------



## kecsetif (2011 Március 20)

És szoritsunk a Japánoknak is! Kitartás!


----------



## kecsetif (2011 Március 20)

Már csak három kell!


----------



## kecsetif (2011 Március 20)

Már csak 2!


----------



## kecsetif (2011 Március 20)

1!!!


----------



## kecsetif (2011 Március 20)

Showtime!


----------



## Jardmilla (2011 Március 20)

Sziasztok!


----------



## flimi (2011 Március 20)

*20 értelmes hozzászólást szeretnék szerezni*

20 értelmes hozzászólást szeretnék szerezni


----------



## flimi (2011 Március 20)

20 értelmes hozzászólást szeretnék szerezni
tényleg


----------



## flimi (2011 Március 20)

20 értelmes hozzászólást szeretnék szerezni
tényleg nagyon


----------



## flimi (2011 Március 20)

20 értelmes hozzászólást szeretnék szerezni
tényleg nagyon kéne


----------



## flimi (2011 Március 20)

20 értelmes hozzászólást szeretnék szerezni
tényleg nagyon kéne az a 20


----------



## flimi (2011 Március 20)

20 értelmes hozzászólást szeretnék szerezni
tényleg nagyon kéne az a 20 hozzászólás


----------



## flimi (2011 Március 20)

20 értelmes hozzászólást szeretnék szerezni
tényleg nagyon kéne az a 20 hozzászólás, mert ...


----------



## flimi (2011 Március 20)

20 értelmes hozzászólást szeretnék szerezni
tényleg nagyon kéne az a 20 hozzászólás, mert ...
ezek itt


----------



## flimi (2011 Március 20)

20 értelmes hozzászólást szeretnék szerezni
tényleg nagyon kéne az a 20 hozzászólás, mert ...
ezek itt a szabályok


----------



## flimi (2011 Március 20)

20 értelmes hozzászólást szeretnék szerezni
tényleg nagyon kéne az a 20 hozzászólás, mert ...
ezek itt a szabályok
tehát


----------



## flimi (2011 Március 20)

20 értelmes hozzászólást szeretnék szerezni
tényleg nagyon kéne az a 20 hozzászólás, mert ...
ezek itt a szabályok
tehát legyen


----------



## flimi (2011 Március 20)

20 értelmes hozzászólást szeretnék szerezni
tényleg nagyon kéne az a 20 hozzászólás, mert ...
ezek itt a szabályok
tehát legyen meg


----------



## flimi (2011 Március 20)

20 értelmes hozzászólást szeretnék szerezni
tényleg nagyon kéne az a 20 hozzászólás, mert ...
ezek itt a szabályok
tehát legyen meg, majd szépen


----------



## flimi (2011 Március 20)

20 értelmes hozzászólást szeretnék szerezni
tényleg nagyon kéne az a 20 hozzászólás, mert ...
ezek itt a szabályok
tehát legyen meg, majd szépen egyszer


----------



## flimi (2011 Március 20)

20 értelmes hozzászólást szeretnék szerezni
tényleg nagyon kéne az a 20 hozzászólás, mert ...
ezek itt a szabályok
tehát legyen meg, majd szépen egyszer úgy is


----------



## flimi (2011 Március 20)

20 értelmes hozzászólást szeretnék szerezni
tényleg nagyon kéne az a 20 hozzászólás, mert ...
ezek itt a szabályok
tehát legyen meg, majd szépen egyszer úgy is összejön


----------



## flimi (2011 Március 20)

20 értelmes hozzászólást szeretnék szerezni
tényleg nagyon kéne az a 20 hozzászólás, mert ...
ezek itt a szabályok
tehát legyen meg, majd szépen egyszer úgy is összejön az a 20


----------



## flimi (2011 Március 20)

20 értelmes hozzászólást szeretnék szerezni
tényleg nagyon kéne az a 20 hozzászólás, mert ...
ezek itt a szabályok
tehát legyen meg, majd szépen egyszer úgy is összejön az a 20 értelmes


----------



## flimi (2011 Március 20)

20 értelmes hozzászólást szeretnék szerezni
tényleg nagyon kéne az a 20 hozzászólás, mert ...
ezek itt a szabályok
tehát legyen meg, majd szépen egyszer úgy is összejön az a 20 értelmes és valóban


----------



## flimi (2011 Március 20)

20 értelmes hozzászólást szeretnék szerezni
tényleg nagyon kéne az a 20 hozzászólás, mert ...
ezek itt a szabályok
tehát legyen meg, majd szépen egyszer úgy is összejön az a 20 értelmes és valóban hasznos


----------



## flimi (2011 Március 20)

20 értelmes hozzászólást szeretnék szerezni
tényleg nagyon kéne az a 20 hozzászólás, mert ...
ezek itt a szabályok
tehát legyen meg, majd szépen egyszer úgy is összejön az a 20 értelmes és valóban hasznos hozzászólás, amit nem igazán értek.
mind1


----------



## Quilla (2011 Március 20)




----------



## Quilla (2011 Március 20)

igen


----------



## Quilla (2011 Március 20)

én is szeretném tudni a francia alapokat


----------



## Dorce_e (2011 Március 20)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Quilla (2011 Március 20)

köszi az infókat


----------



## Quilla (2011 Március 20)

merci


----------



## Quilla (2011 Március 20)




----------



## Quilla (2011 Március 20)

én itthon...


----------



## DeepBlue (2011 Március 20)

*woody allen*

mióta kerestem már ezt a könyvet!


----------



## DeepBlue (2011 Március 20)

És egyébként üdv mindenkinek Kanadában!


----------



## DeepBlue (2011 Március 20)

És a világ egyéb helyein is.


----------



## DeepBlue (2011 Március 20)

Legyen szó akár Nicaraguáról, vagy Albániáról.


----------



## DeepBlue (2011 Március 20)

Más haramiállamokból...


----------



## DeepBlue (2011 Március 20)

a köszönet is üzenetnek számít?


----------



## DeepBlue (2011 Március 20)

Üdv mindenkinek


----------



## DeepBlue (2011 Március 20)

már csak négy


----------



## DeepBlue (2011 Március 20)

mi mindent megteszek egy kis kultúráért


----------



## DeepBlue (2011 Március 20)

Egyébként PHP és Flash fejlesztőket felveszek


----------



## DeepBlue (2011 Március 20)

Jelentkezés nálam, a Budapesti irodában


----------



## DeepBlue (2011 Március 20)

megvan a 20, mégsem jó


----------



## ego71 (2011 Március 20)

Mindenki jó valamire. Ha másra nem, hát elrettentő példának.


----------



## ego71 (2011 Március 20)

Van két gyönyörű gyerekem - márpedig ötből kettő nem is rossz arány.


----------



## ego71 (2011 Március 20)

Az emberiséget ősidők óta két dolog foglalkoztatja:
1. Ki találta fel a munkát?
2. A többiek miért nem verték agyon?


----------



## ego71 (2011 Március 20)

A chiliszósz nem más, mint határozott fellépésű ketchup.


----------



## ego71 (2011 Március 20)

A feleségem a legrosszabb szakács. Mi mindig a vacsora végén imádkozunk ...


----------



## ego71 (2011 Március 20)

Nem értem miért mondják, hogy megint felment a benzin ára? Ma is ötezerért tankoltam!


----------



## ego71 (2011 Március 20)

Minden publicitás jó, kivéve a nekrológot.


----------



## silentpower (2011 Március 20)

Kézrátételes mellnagyobbítást vállalok !
Sikertelenség esetén azonnali pénzvisszafizetés !


----------



## ego71 (2011 Március 20)

A fekete lyukak úgy keletkeztek, hogy Isten nullával osztott.


----------



## ego71 (2011 Március 20)

Nem az az égő, ha traktorral mész diszkóba, hanem az, ha az ekét elfelejted lekapcsolni.


----------



## ego71 (2011 Március 20)

Ketten jönnek kifelé az erdőből. Az egyik futva, a másik medve.


----------



## ego71 (2011 Március 20)

Az idő pénz. A pénz beszél, a kutya ugat. Amelyik kutya ugat, az nem harap. Ebből következik, hogy az idő nem harap. De akkor minek van neki vasfoga?


----------



## ego71 (2011 Március 20)

A tehén nem más, mint egy olyan gép, ami ihatóvá teszi a füvet.


----------



## ego71 (2011 Március 20)

"Úgy szeretnék meghalni, mint a nagyapám: álmában, csendesen, gondtalanul, nem pedig ordítva, sikoltozva, pánikban, mint az utasai."


----------



## ego71 (2011 Március 20)

A legveszélyesebb sütemény az esküvői torta.


----------



## Barbeeyka22 (2011 Március 20)

üdv


----------



## Barbeeyka22 (2011 Március 20)

megint üdv


----------



## Barbeeyka22 (2011 Március 20)

áááááááá


----------



## sorcier (2011 Március 21)

Szervusztok!Uj belepo vagyok,udvozlok mindenkit!


----------



## sorcier (2011 Március 21)

Koszonom a lehetoseget.
udvozlettel:sorcier


----------



## sorcier (2011 Március 21)

sanyika84ancsa írta:


> Mindenkinek napfényesen szép délutánt!


 Koszi es Neked is foldi)


----------



## Uti Lajosné (2011 Március 21)

Új tag vagyok. Vertcsipke készítéssel is foglalkozom. E témában szívesen cserélnék mintákat


----------



## Uti Lajosné (2011 Március 21)

*Kőszőnet*

Köszönöm a segítséget.


----------



## zatyak (2011 Március 21)

Köszi,

ez jó :wink:


----------



## galdezso (2011 Március 21)

1


----------



## Ajjaj2 (2011 Március 21)

Az első


----------



## Hrabo47 (2011 Március 21)

*üdvözlet*



Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


Mindenkit üdvözlök, egyelőre ismerkedek ezzel a helyzettel.


----------



## Ajjaj2 (2011 Március 21)

a masodik


----------



## Ajjaj2 (2011 Március 21)

A harmadik


----------



## Ajjaj2 (2011 Március 21)

4


----------



## Ajjaj2 (2011 Március 21)

5


----------



## Ajjaj2 (2011 Március 21)

6


----------



## Ajjaj2 (2011 Március 21)

7


----------



## kikko76 (2011 Március 21)

8


----------



## Ajjaj2 (2011 Március 21)

8


----------



## kikko76 (2011 Március 21)

9


----------



## kikko76 (2011 Március 21)

10


----------



## Ajjaj2 (2011 Március 21)

9


----------



## kikko76 (2011 Március 21)

11


----------



## Ajjaj2 (2011 Március 21)

10


----------



## kikko76 (2011 Március 21)

12


----------



## kikko76 (2011 Március 21)

13


----------



## kikko76 (2011 Március 21)

14


----------



## kikko76 (2011 Március 21)

15


----------



## kikko76 (2011 Március 21)

16


----------



## kikko76 (2011 Március 21)

17


----------



## galdezso (2011 Március 21)

2


----------



## kikko76 (2011 Március 21)

18


----------



## kikko76 (2011 Március 21)

19


----------



## galdezso (2011 Március 21)

3


----------



## kikko76 (2011 Március 21)

20


----------



## kikko76 (2011 Március 21)

21


----------



## kikko76 (2011 Március 21)

22


----------



## galdezso (2011 Március 21)

4


----------



## galdezso (2011 Március 21)

5


----------



## galdezso (2011 Március 21)

6


----------



## EsbY (2011 Március 21)

1


----------



## EsbY (2011 Március 21)

2


----------



## EsbY (2011 Március 21)

3


----------



## EsbY (2011 Március 21)

4


----------



## EsbY (2011 Március 21)

5


----------



## EsbY (2011 Március 21)

6


----------



## galdezso (2011 Március 21)

7


----------



## EsbY (2011 Március 21)

7


----------



## EsbY (2011 Március 21)

8


----------



## EsbY (2011 Március 21)

9


----------



## EsbY (2011 Március 21)

10


----------



## EsbY (2011 Március 21)

11


----------



## galdezso (2011 Március 21)

8


----------



## EsbY (2011 Március 21)

12


----------



## EsbY (2011 Március 21)

13


----------



## EsbY (2011 Március 21)

14


----------



## EsbY (2011 Március 21)

15


----------



## EsbY (2011 Március 21)

16


----------



## EsbY (2011 Március 21)

17


----------



## EsbY (2011 Március 21)

18


----------



## EsbY (2011 Március 21)

19


----------



## EsbY (2011 Március 21)

20


----------



## galdezso (2011 Március 21)

9


----------



## galdezso (2011 Március 21)

10


----------



## galdezso (2011 Március 21)

11


----------



## galdezso (2011 Március 21)

12


----------



## galdezso (2011 Március 21)

13


----------



## galdezso (2011 Március 21)

14


----------



## galdezso (2011 Március 21)

15


----------



## galdezso (2011 Március 21)

16


----------



## galdezso (2011 Március 21)

17


----------



## H2opok (2011 Március 21)

sziasztok, jelen, segítetek ezekkel a hozzászólásokkal, mert nagyon kéne nekem az a könyv. Suutari-levelek


----------



## H2opok (2011 Március 21)

most tényleg számoljak el 20-ig


----------



## H2opok (2011 Március 21)

drága párom, messze földön leledzik, és életben kell tartanom azzal a könyvvel , és szeretnék idézgetni Neki belőle


----------



## H2opok (2011 Március 21)

kicsit macerás lenne, begépelgetni oldalakat, ez már a 4. volt


----------



## H2opok (2011 Március 21)

és ez az 5. is Ő érte


----------



## H2opok (2011 Március 21)

ide is beidézek egy részt mondjuk 4 hozzászólásként


----------



## H2opok (2011 Március 21)

írád várt a Hold évszázadok óta?


----------



## H2opok (2011 Március 21)

S a nap is Temiattad virradt rám?


----------



## H2opok (2011 Március 21)

Engedte az Isten, hogy még maradjak,


----------



## H2opok (2011 Március 21)

tán hogy csókodat érezze szám?


----------



## H2opok (2011 Március 21)

Na és akkor most egyben is hogy értelme is legyen :

Rád várt a Hold évszázadok óta?
S a Nap is Temiattad virradt rám? 
Engedte az Isten, hogy még maradjak, 
tán, hogy csókodat érezze szám?


na és akkor mér csak a holnap utánt kell kivárnom? nek küldené el valaki mégis?


----------



## H2opok (2011 Március 21)

jajj még kell 9


----------



## H2opok (2011 Március 21)

Ajánlom azt a könyvet mindenki figyelmébe, nagyon megérintaett, egy kcsit lehet hogy kiccses, még is könnyű olvasmány, szerintem mindenkinek fontos témáról


----------



## H2opok (2011 Március 21)

most meg aszongya hgoy várjak


----------



## H2opok (2011 Március 21)

6 ja megint várok...


----------



## H2opok (2011 Március 21)

miért nem tanítják az iskolában a párválasztást?


----------



## H2opok (2011 Március 21)

mindjárt meg vana 20dik is


----------



## H2opok (2011 Március 21)

már csak 3at kell küldeni


----------



## H2opok (2011 Március 21)

utolsó előtti, ahogy mondani szokták a kollégák kisszombat a péntek


----------



## H2opok (2011 Március 21)

erre csókolóznak, még ők is viszont ez a 20. végre


----------



## cseki (2011 Március 21)

jelen


----------



## szilas103 (2011 Március 21)

szóval még 19 kell, hogy meglegyek


----------



## szilas103 (2011 Március 21)

na akkor most ráragadok a billentyűzetre


----------



## szilas103 (2011 Március 21)

és folyamatossan gépelek majd


----------



## szilas103 (2011 Március 21)

ha ez ilyen tempóba halad soha nem leszek kész


----------



## szilas103 (2011 Március 21)

de végül is ráérek


----------



## szilas103 (2011 Március 21)

2 nap semmittevés


----------



## szilas103 (2011 Március 21)

uhh :s


----------



## szilas103 (2011 Március 21)

még 14


----------



## szilas103 (2011 Március 21)

de azért haladok


----------



## szilas103 (2011 Március 21)

lassan meg is leszek


----------



## szilas103 (2011 Március 21)

de csak lassan


----------



## szilas103 (2011 Március 21)

azé jól el beszélgetek magammal


----------



## szilas103 (2011 Március 21)

csak ezek a hangok


----------



## szilas103 (2011 Március 21)

na már csak hét kell


----------



## szilas103 (2011 Március 21)

csak tudnám mit írjak még


----------



## szilas103 (2011 Március 21)

de valahol olvastam


----------



## szilas103 (2011 Március 21)

hogy lehet az ABC betűit is


----------



## szilas103 (2011 Március 21)

abba legalább nagy helyesírási hiba nincs


----------



## szilas103 (2011 Március 21)

na még egyet ezen kívül


----------



## szilas103 (2011 Március 21)

yeah, megvagyok


----------



## szilas103 (2011 Március 21)

de azé egy bónuszt ki tudja


----------



## Illa81 (2011 Március 21)

sziasztok


----------



## Illa81 (2011 Március 21)

hozzászólok


----------



## Illa81 (2011 Március 21)

hogy


----------



## Illa81 (2011 Március 21)

20 legyen


----------



## Illa81 (2011 Március 21)

Tetszik


----------



## Sairamark (2011 Március 21)

ma is gyűjtögetek egy-két pontot


----------



## Nobilissima (2011 Március 21)

Köszönöm a lehetőséget.
Jó lenne valakivel igazán beszélgetni.
Évek óta nincs rá lehetőségem


----------



## Illa81 (2011 Március 21)

az oldal ...


----------



## Sairamark (2011 Március 21)

ez az 5. a következő a


----------



## Sairamark (2011 Március 21)

6. nahát


----------



## Illa81 (2011 Március 21)

még 14


----------



## Sairamark (2011 Március 21)

csak a dimenzió kaput szeretném letölteni )


----------



## Sairamark (2011 Március 21)

8 hozászólás


----------



## Illa81 (2011 Március 21)

gyüjtögetek


----------



## Sairamark (2011 Március 21)

9. szólásAUM


----------



## Illa81 (2011 Március 21)

9


----------



## Sairamark (2011 Március 21)

10., de az a baj senki nem válaszol, így nem lehet beszélgetni


----------



## Illa81 (2011 Március 21)

10 tiszta víz


----------



## Illa81 (2011 Március 21)

miről beszélgessünk ?


----------



## Sairamark (2011 Március 21)

11, köszönetet hogy kell adni kapni vagy mi ez


----------



## Illa81 (2011 Március 21)

12


----------



## Sairamark (2011 Március 21)

a kérdő jelem lemaradt, de egy pontnak jó lesz


----------



## Sairamark (2011 Március 21)

ja és még a helyesírás is rossz, amindenit


----------



## Sairamark (2011 Március 21)

te Illa81 látom te is a 20.-ra gyúrsz, igaze? )


----------



## Illa81 (2011 Március 21)

13


----------



## Sairamark (2011 Március 21)

na akkor ez lesz a 15. ha minden igaz


----------



## Sairamark (2011 Március 21)

én fogok győzni, de ha kell akkor adok egy pontot majd


----------



## Illa81 (2011 Március 21)

ja ...


----------



## Sairamark (2011 Március 21)

közel nagyon közel a 20. hoz


----------



## Illa81 (2011 Március 21)

jók a letö
lthető cuccok


----------



## Sairamark (2011 Március 21)

szinte lassan célt tévesztek )


----------



## Illa81 (2011 Március 21)




----------



## angyalka71 (2011 Március 21)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Sairamark (2011 Március 21)

csak egy könyvet kerestem de azt nem gondoltam, hogy 2 nap+ 20 hzszólás kell


----------



## Illa81 (2011 Március 21)

ez a helyesírás nekem sem mindig megy


----------



## Illa81 (2011 Március 21)

azt hiszem ennyit még megér


----------



## Sairamark (2011 Március 21)

angyalka71 mint új versenyző az 5. helyen


----------



## angyalka71 (2011 Március 21)

Gőzőm sincs hányat írtam már ide


----------



## angyalka71 (2011 Március 21)

De már gyűlik


----------



## Illa81 (2011 Március 21)

6 -ot


----------



## Sairamark (2011 Március 21)

ott virít mellette


----------



## angyalka71 (2011 Március 21)

JA, ez lesz a nyolcadik


----------



## Bambus (2011 Március 21)

Sziasztok!!!


----------



## Sairamark (2011 Március 21)

óóóóh 21. vagyis ez már a 22. na mit szóltok


----------



## Illa81 (2011 Március 21)

" 20 "


----------



## angyalka71 (2011 Március 21)

Köszi, észrevettem


----------



## Illa81 (2011 Március 21)

nyertél, de attól még nekem is megvan !


----------



## Sairamark (2011 Március 21)

a kérdő jell ??????? itt van egy pár ha netán ti is lehgynátok akkor innen lelehet szedni vagy miP sőtt adok egykét más írás jelet is mint pl, : !" " na most már osszátok be


----------



## angyalka71 (2011 Március 21)

10


----------



## Illa81 (2011 Március 21)

A mai terv teljesítve, lehet még majd visszanészek.
Sziasztok


----------



## opilevi (2011 Március 21)

nagyon szep


----------



## Sairamark (2011 Március 21)

ne máááá nem engedi hogy letőőőcsem méé?


----------



## opilevi (2011 Március 21)

erdekes


----------



## Sairamark (2011 Március 21)

szia , valószínű én is megyek


----------



## opilevi (2011 Március 21)

jo hogy megtalaltad


----------



## angyalka71 (2011 Március 21)

Ha megvan a húsz, bármit le lehet tölteni?


----------



## opilevi (2011 Március 21)

nagyon jo


----------



## angyalka71 (2011 Március 21)

mert már nagyon kéne ez az.


----------



## opilevi (2011 Március 21)

tetszik


----------



## Sairamark (2011 Március 21)

elvilegigen + megkell lenni a 2 napos regisztrációdnak


----------



## angyalka71 (2011 Március 21)

13


----------



## angyalka71 (2011 Március 21)

Most egyenlőre ennyi.


----------



## opilevi (2011 Március 21)

csak igy tovabb, mert szukseg van ilyenekre


----------



## opilevi (2011 Március 21)

kosz a segitseget


----------



## Sairamark (2011 Március 21)

na azé, sikerült letöltenem, üdv mindenkinek szép békés napot kívánok


----------



## opilevi (2011 Március 21)

minden segitseg jo


----------



## angyalka71 (2011 Március 21)

Neked is


----------



## opilevi (2011 Március 21)

mindig talalok valami ujat


----------



## opilevi (2011 Március 21)

ez is uj, es nagyon tetszik


----------



## opilevi (2011 Március 21)

minel tobb ilyenre van szukseg


----------



## opilevi (2011 Március 21)

jo hogy feltetted

nekem ilyenek kellenek

mindig van olyan amit keresek

sokat segitettel


----------



## opilevi (2011 Március 21)

szeretem az otleteidet


----------



## opilevi (2011 Március 21)

meg teszett ez az otlet


----------



## angyalka71 (2011 Március 21)

Már csak öt kell


----------



## opilevi (2011 Március 21)

vannak jo otletek


----------



## opilevi (2011 Március 21)

neha elofordul hogy nincs sajat otlet


----------



## angyalka71 (2011 Március 21)

4


----------



## angyalka71 (2011 Március 21)

Kicsit fura így bohóckodni


----------



## opilevi (2011 Március 21)

ezert kell az ilyen oldal


----------



## angyalka71 (2011 Március 21)

de hasznos


----------



## opilevi (2011 Március 21)

...ha van mihez fordulnod a jelenben...


----------



## angyalka71 (2011 Március 21)

na ez lesz az utolsó


----------



## opilevi (2011 Március 21)

koszonet


----------



## angyalka71 (2011 Március 21)

Tudja valaki mikor engednek letölteni, mert most még nem.


----------



## opilevi (2011 Március 21)

... a magyar nev megint szep lesz....


----------



## opilevi (2011 Március 21)

orvendetes hogy milyen rengeteg jo otlet van


----------



## opilevi (2011 Március 21)

szeretem a jo otleteket


----------



## opilevi (2011 Március 21)

meg lehet ilyen jo dolgokat ajandekozni


----------



## opilevi (2011 Március 21)

csak igy tovabb


----------



## opilevi (2011 Március 21)

igazad van kosz az otletet

mindig jo egy tanacs

koszi a jo otletet

nekem bejott az otlet

az ecetes ollo se rossz

azzal mindig ki lehet venni a foltot


----------



## darthkem (2011 Március 21)

2 nap


----------



## darthkem (2011 Március 21)

20 üzenet


----------



## darthkem (2011 Március 21)

Az állatok - milyen furcsák. A kutya felnéz rád. A macska lenéz rád. Csak a disznó szemében vagy egyenrangú.


----------



## darthkem (2011 Március 21)

Az optimista minden vészhelyzetben lehetőséget lát - a pesszimista veszélyt lát minden lehetőségben.


----------



## darthkem (2011 Március 21)

A siker az, amikor egyik hibát a másik után követjük el, töretlen lelkesedéssel.


----------



## darthkem (2011 Március 21)

A legjobb érv a demokrácia ellen egy ötperces beszélgetés egy átlagos szavazóval.


----------



## darthkem (2011 Március 21)

A golfozó célja, hogy egy igen kicsi labdát egy még kisebb lyukba továbbítson a célra tökéletesen alkalmatlan eszközökkel.


----------



## darthkem (2011 Március 21)

Ne felejtse el, hogy én az alkohollal sokkal jobb vásárt csináltam, mint ő velem.


----------



## darthkem (2011 Március 21)

Az ember időnként belebotlik az igazságba, de legtöbbször feltápászkodik és továbbmegy.


----------



## darthkem (2011 Március 21)

“Fanatikus az, akit lehetetlen meggyőzni, de témát sem hajlandó váltani.”


----------



## darthkem (2011 Március 21)

“Amikor arról kérdeznek, mire van legnagyobb szüksége valakinek, hogy politikussá váljon, azt felelem: „Arra a képességre, hogy megjósolja, mi fog történni másnap, a következő hónapban, a következő évben – és utána képes legyen megmagyarázni, miért nem az következett be.”


----------



## darthkem (2011 Március 21)

“Vannak ellenségeid? Jó. Ez azt jelenti, hogy valamikor, valamit felépítettél már az életedben.”


----------



## darthkem (2011 Március 21)

Ez az utolsó!


----------



## sorcy23 (2011 Március 21)

1 halihó


----------



## sorcy23 (2011 Március 21)

2 hajdejó


----------



## sorcy23 (2011 Március 21)

3 hogy létezik


----------



## sorcy23 (2011 Március 21)

4 ez a topic


----------



## sorcy23 (2011 Március 21)

5 nemtúl gyors


----------



## sorcy23 (2011 Március 21)

6 hasad a pad


----------



## sorcy23 (2011 Március 21)

7 t38


----------



## sorcy23 (2011 Március 21)

8 t778q


----------



## sorcy23 (2011 Március 21)

8 eeeeeaaaaa


----------



## sorcy23 (2011 Március 21)

9 9ak


----------



## sorcy23 (2011 Március 21)

10 és itt a tizeske


----------



## sorcy23 (2011 Március 21)

11 qq over jj


----------



## sorcy23 (2011 Március 21)

12 kindimindi


----------



## sorcy23 (2011 Március 21)

13 sorimori


----------



## sorcy23 (2011 Március 21)

14 IRKAfirka


----------



## sorcy23 (2011 Március 21)

15 dobott nuts


----------



## sorcy23 (2011 Március 21)

16 17.03


----------



## sorcy23 (2011 Március 21)

17 a52j


----------



## sorcy23 (2011 Március 21)

18 bububu


----------



## sorcy23 (2011 Március 21)

19 egy husz


----------



## sorcy23 (2011 Március 21)

20 utccsó


----------



## sorcy23 (2011 Március 21)

szerintem 21


----------



## sorcy23 (2011 Március 21)

részletes


----------



## sorcy23 (2011 Március 21)

22


----------



## irisz74 (2011 Március 21)

Szilágyi Ákos:
"Óh, hát miféle anyag vagyok én,
hogy pillantásod metsz és alakít?"
(Óda)


----------



## irisz74 (2011 Március 21)

Vargha Mária:
"Mint zuhatag hullt alá a tûz.
Állva száradt el a fejedelem."
(Indiában, hol éjjel a vadak)


----------



## irisz74 (2011 Március 21)

Fáraszt, hogy mégis hiába ömölt
fejemre a perc lágy, szirupos árja,
a koponyám: kerek, fanyar gyümölcs,
magányom mégis csonthéjába zárja.
Kemény vagyok és omló por vagyok,
nem olvadok és nem köt semmi sem,
ketten vagyunk, mikor magam vagyok,
a lelkem szikla, testem végtelen.
De mindez fáraszt. Indulnék tovább,
Egyiptomba, fürödni, vagy gyereknek,
– csak már az emlék és valami vágy
fogyó türelmem alján felderengtek.
S mig ülök, hűs hajnali ágyamon,
s mint szemem alját kék lepi a házat,
belenyugodni lassan, bágyadón,
majd megtanít a virradó alázat


----------



## irisz74 (2011 Március 21)

Nem szoktam én mocskolódni,
eljöttem hát locsolkodni.
Kegyed szép kis virágszál,
piros tojást rám tukmál.
Ha pénze van, az is jó,
nem vagyok én Télapó.


----------



## irisz74 (2011 Március 21)

Zöld erdőben jártam,
két őzikét láttam,
az egyik kacsintott,
ide a forintot!


----------



## irisz74 (2011 Március 21)

Senki sem mondta nekem kicsiként, hogy csinos vagyok. Minden kislánynak kell mondani, hogy szép, még akkor is, ha nem az.
Marilyn Monroe


----------



## irisz74 (2011 Március 21)

A szépség talán a szeretet fizikai megnyilvánulása.
Csitáry-Hock Tamás


----------



## irisz74 (2011 Március 21)

A csúnya nő azt reméli, hogy szép barátnőjének fénye őt is beragyogja egy kicsit, a szép barátnő viszont meg van győződve róla, hogy a csúf nő mellett még tündöklőbben fog hatni a szépsége.
Milan Kundera


----------



## irisz74 (2011 Március 21)

Szóval ez a szeretet - gondolja a kutya, és könnyes lesz a szeme, és alázattal csóválja a farkát. Hogy vár valakit az ember, és nem törődik semmi mással, a saját életével sem törődik, csak vár valakit, aki nem is biztos, hogy jönni fog.
Békeffi István


----------



## irisz74 (2011 Március 21)

Légy türelmes mindenkihez, de leginkább magadhoz.
Szalézi Szent Ferenc


----------



## irisz74 (2011 Március 21)

A szeretet az a kulcs, amelynek idővel egyetlen zár sem tud ellenállni, de türelem nélkül ez is könnyen beletörhet a zárba.
Simon András


----------



## irisz74 (2011 Március 21)

A szent helyek és műemlékek közös átka az idegenvezetők hada, akik gördülékeny halandzsájukkal, ravasz borravaló-vadászatukkal szinte mindenből képesek kilopni az ünnepélyességet.
Irwin Shaw


----------



## andrasfi (2011 Március 21)

*jelen*

jelen, jelen


----------



## irisz74 (2011 Március 21)

Nem az út számít, hanem hogy kivel teszed meg.


----------



## andrasfi (2011 Március 21)

Nagy szám a húsz, sziasztok


----------



## irisz74 (2011 Március 21)

Te vagy, kire mindeg vártam,
örülök,hogy rádtaláltam!
Szívem égő vágya utánad,
Remegő érzés testemnek,
Avagy amit érzek irántad.
Csókjaid édes ízét,
Kezed lágy simogatását,


----------



## irisz74 (2011 Március 21)

Csalfa vak remény,
Szívem oly sokat remél.
Keresi a boldogságot szüntelen,
De már nem leli… seholsem.


----------



## irisz74 (2011 Március 21)

Gondolatban veled vagyok,
halkan arcodhoz símulok.
Puha csókkal felkeltelek,
mosolyommal ébresztelek.


----------



## irisz74 (2011 Március 21)

Amikor először láttalak téged
Csillag-szemed ragyogva éget
Pedig csak kép volt de maga a gyönyör
Mi minden férfit elfog és gyötör


----------



## irisz74 (2011 Március 21)

*„A szép szavak nem igazak,*
*Az igaz szavak nem szépek!”**


----------



## NIGHTANGEL (2011 Március 21)

*Annyit ettem hogy este muszáj lesz Rubint Rókára tornáznom.*


----------



## NIGHTANGEL (2011 Március 21)

(anyuka a kislányának)

*Ne mondj már ilyet,hát az anyám vagy! * [+]

wow,király!Takaritsd ki a szobád...


----------



## NIGHTANGEL (2011 Március 21)

*És most tegyünk fel egy sejtet a táblára..* [+]

Csak a tanárnő után...


----------



## NIGHTANGEL (2011 Március 21)

((Tanár))

*Na,szedjétek szét a termet!* [+]

boldogan,tanár úr!


----------



## NIGHTANGEL (2011 Március 21)

*Úgy tartották össze a földet hogy sziklákat ültettek.* [+]

és kikelt?


----------



## NIGHTANGEL (2011 Március 21)

- Megütöttél? - Nem én csak a kezem volt.


----------



## NIGHTANGEL (2011 Március 21)

Nem az öregkor megélése, hanem a fiatalság túl élése a nagy tett!


----------



## NIGHTANGEL (2011 Március 21)

Az élet olyan, mint egy cigi. Néha jól megszívjuk...


----------



## NIGHTANGEL (2011 Március 21)

Nincs jó nő csak hormonzavar


----------



## NIGHTANGEL (2011 Március 21)

A politikusoknak a homlokára van írva, mikor mondanak igazat. Vajon miért nem látsz rajtuk egyetlen betűt sem?


----------



## egerhazizs (2011 Március 21)

Kellemes napot!


----------



## Zoly75 (2011 Március 21)

*számolás*

Bocsánat, de szükségem van a húsz hozzászólásra.
Kezdem is:egy

Zoly


----------



## egerhazizs (2011 Március 21)

Budapesten süt a nap


----------



## Zoly75 (2011 Március 21)

és kettő

Zoly


----------



## egerhazizs (2011 Március 21)

Én is a 20-ra megyek


----------



## Zoly75 (2011 Március 21)

három

Zoly


----------



## Zoly75 (2011 Március 21)

négy

Zoly


----------



## Zoly75 (2011 Március 21)

öt

Zoly


----------



## egerhazizs (2011 Március 21)

József Attila: Dúdoló


----------



## Zoly75 (2011 Március 21)

hat

Zoly


----------



## egerhazizs (2011 Március 21)

A rétek, útak csendesen
úsznak a hűvös vizeken
sejhaj
úsznak a hűvös vizeken -


----------



## Zoly75 (2011 Március 21)

hét

Zoly


----------



## egerhazizs (2011 Március 21)

Van krumplink és van kanalunk,
piszokban élünk s meghalunk
sejhaj
piszokban élünk s meghalunk -


----------



## egerhazizs (2011 Március 21)

Mért görbül kicsikém a szád?
új inget gondolok reád
sejhaj
új inget gondolok reád -


----------



## Zoly75 (2011 Március 21)

nyolc

Zoly


----------



## egerhazizs (2011 Március 21)

Senkije sincs, nem éri gyász,
akire csak egy párt vigyáz
sejhaj
akire csak egy párt vigyáz -


----------



## Zoly75 (2011 Március 21)

kilenc

Zoly


----------



## egerhazizs (2011 Március 21)

Arany János: Walesi bárdok


----------



## egerhazizs (2011 Március 21)

Edward király, angol király
Léptet fakó lován:
Hadd látom, úgymond, mennyit ér
A velszi tartomány.


----------



## egerhazizs (2011 Március 21)

Van-e ott folyó és földje jó?
Legelőin fű kövér?
Használt-e a megöntözés:
A pártos honfivér?


----------



## Zoly75 (2011 Március 21)

tíz

Zoly


----------



## egerhazizs (2011 Március 21)

S a nép, az istenadta nép,
Ha oly boldog-e rajt’
Mint akarom, s mint a barom,
Melyet igába hajt?


----------



## egerhazizs (2011 Március 21)

Felség! valóban koronád
Legszebb gyémántja Velsz:
Földet, folyót, legelni jót,
Hegy-völgyet benne lelsz.


----------



## egerhazizs (2011 Március 21)

S a nép, az istenadta nép
Oly boldog rajta, Sire!
Kunyhói mind hallgatva, mint
Megannyi puszta sir.


----------



## Zoly75 (2011 Március 21)

tizenegy

Zoly


----------



## egerhazizs (2011 Március 21)

Edward király, angol király
Léptet fakó lován:
Körötte csend amerre ment,
És néma tartomány.


----------



## egerhazizs (2011 Március 21)

Montgomery a vár neve,
Hol aznap este szállt;
Montgomery, a vár ura,
Vendégli a királyt.


----------



## Zoly75 (2011 Március 21)

tizenkettő

Zoly


----------



## egerhazizs (2011 Március 21)

Vadat és halat, s mi jó falat
Szem-szájnak ingere,
Sürgő csoport, száz szolga hord,
Hogy nézni is tereh;


----------



## egerhazizs (2011 Március 21)

S mind, amiket e szép sziget
Ételt-italt terem;
S mind, ami bor pezsegve forr
Túl messzi tengeren.


----------



## Zoly75 (2011 Március 21)

tizenhárom

Zoly


----------



## egerhazizs (2011 Március 21)

Ti urak, ti urak! hát senkisem
Koccint értem pohárt?
Ti urak, ti urak!... ti velsz ebek!
Ne éljen Eduárd?


----------



## Zoly75 (2011 Március 21)

tizennégy

Zoly


----------



## egerhazizs (2011 Március 21)

Vadat és halat, s mi az ég alatt
Szem-szájnak kellemes,
Azt látok én: de ördög itt
Belül minden nemes.


----------



## Zoly75 (2011 Március 21)

tizenöt

Zoly


----------



## egerhazizs (2011 Március 21)

Ti urak, ti urak, hitvány ebek!
Ne éljen Eduárd?
Hol van, ki zengje tetteim -
Elő egy velszi bárd!


----------



## Zoly75 (2011 Március 21)

tizenhat

Zoly


----------



## Zoly75 (2011 Március 21)

tizenhét

Zoly


----------



## Zoly75 (2011 Március 21)

tizennyolc

Zoly


----------



## Zoly75 (2011 Március 21)

tizenkilenc

Zoly


----------



## Zoly75 (2011 Március 21)

húsz

Zoly


----------



## pkocsism (2011 Március 21)

11


----------



## pkocsism (2011 Március 21)

10


----------



## pkocsism (2011 Március 21)

9


----------



## pkocsism (2011 Március 21)

8


----------



## pkocsism (2011 Március 21)

7


----------



## pkocsism (2011 Március 21)

6


----------



## pkocsism (2011 Március 21)

5


----------



## pkocsism (2011 Március 21)

4


----------



## pkocsism (2011 Március 21)

3


----------



## pkocsism (2011 Március 21)

2


----------



## pkocsism (2011 Március 21)

még 4


----------



## pkocsism (2011 Március 21)

még 3


----------



## pkocsism (2011 Március 21)

még 2


----------



## pkocsism (2011 Március 21)

már csak 1


----------



## ferryadams (2011 Március 21)

egy


----------



## ferryadams (2011 Március 21)

kettő


----------



## ferryadams (2011 Március 21)

három


----------



## ferryadams (2011 Március 21)

négy


----------



## ferryadams (2011 Március 21)

5


----------



## ferryadams (2011 Március 21)

a hatodik


----------



## ferryadams (2011 Március 21)

és a hetedik


----------



## ferryadams (2011 Március 21)

8-as


----------



## ferryadams (2011 Március 21)

9


----------



## ferryadams (2011 Március 21)

10-es


----------



## ferryadams (2011 Március 21)

11


----------



## ferryadams (2011 Március 21)

12


----------



## ferryadams (2011 Március 21)

a 13-as


----------



## ferryadams (2011 Március 21)

14


----------



## ferryadams (2011 Március 21)

15


----------



## ferryadams (2011 Március 21)

16


----------



## ferryadams (2011 Március 21)

17


----------



## ferryadams (2011 Március 21)

18


----------



## ferryadams (2011 Március 21)

már csak kettő


----------



## ferryadams (2011 Március 21)

és a vége


----------



## ferryadams (2011 Március 21)

:d


----------



## Ronyn_ (2011 Március 21)

*E-book*

Sziasztok, hogy teljen a hsz szám, beírom hogy érdekes könyveket gyüjtök prc formátumban - igy akadtam az oldalra-...


----------



## Ronyn_ (2011 Március 21)

Remélem itt sokat fogok találni


----------



## Ronyn_ (2011 Március 21)

Most éppen Arthur Hailey könyveit keresem, egyet már találtam is itt...


----------



## Ronyn_ (2011 Március 21)

És ezzel el is értem a 4. hsz-t )))))


----------



## Ronyn_ (2011 Március 21)

Akkor már csak 15 hsz-t kell "generálnom" valahogy...


----------



## Ronyn_ (2011 Március 21)

...de ez nem is olyan könnyű...


----------



## Ronyn_ (2011 Március 21)

...és Ken Follet könyveit is keresem...


----------



## Ronyn_ (2011 Március 21)

...bár szerintem ezt a topicot úgysem olvassa senki....


----------



## Ronyn_ (2011 Március 21)

...de ha mégis akkor ...


----------



## Ronyn_ (2011 Március 21)

..közlöm, hogy már csak 10 üzenet választ el a keresett könyvtől...


----------



## Ronyn_ (2011 Március 21)

...ami nem más mint Arthur Hailey - Autóváros c. könyve...


----------



## Ronyn_ (2011 Március 21)

...de persze a többi könyve is érdekel...


----------



## Ronyn_ (2011 Március 21)

...anno nagy élvezettel olvastam a könyveit...


----------



## R_o_L_I (2011 Március 21)

hallihooo


----------



## R_o_L_I (2011 Március 21)

üdv mindenkinek! már regisztrált vagyok egy ideje de nehéz összesezdni a 20at


----------



## R_o_L_I (2011 Március 21)

hát a könyvekhez nem tudok hozzászólni, sajnos nem vagyok olvasós típus pedig nem ártana


----------



## Ronyn_ (2011 Március 21)

*...és szeretném ha elektronikus formában is meglenne, hogy újra és újra elolvashassam...*


----------



## R_o_L_I (2011 Március 21)

kicsit bővíteni a szókicsemet izé meg ja hejesirásomat feLYleszteni


----------



## Ronyn_ (2011 Március 21)

Nekem inkább csak időm nincs rá, sajna, pedig szeretek olvasni...


----------



## R_o_L_I (2011 Március 21)

elemes könyv? az lemerül ha sokat olvasod újra és újra cserélheted az elemeket


----------



## Ronyn_ (2011 Március 21)

...anno faltam a könyveket, min napi 1 könyv...


----------



## R_o_L_I (2011 Március 21)

napelemes könyv ahaaa, de akkor sötétben nem tudsz olvasni


----------



## Ronyn_ (2011 Március 21)

Nincs könyvolvasóm külön, csak telefonon szoktam olvasni - bár már gondolkodom egy ideje egy ebook olvasón, csak most még nincs rá keret...


----------



## R_o_L_I (2011 Március 21)

az nagyon jó dolog,és a szemed?


----------



## R_o_L_I (2011 Március 21)

a hagyományos módszer a legjobb hidd el


----------



## Ronyn_ (2011 Március 21)

Ezek az újfajta olvasók elvileg elég sokáig birják szuflával...


----------



## R_o_L_I (2011 Március 21)

azért egy könyv mi mindent tud megveszed szép örülsz neki ,olvasod élményt nyújt érdekel egyre izgatottabbá válsz ahogy közeledsz a végéhez, végére értél promozod boldogan mindenkinek büszke vagy kicsit magadra na ez is megvolt megint műveltebb lettem egy fokkal, majd díszeleg a könyvespolcodon,míg egyszer észreveszed, hogy ferde a szekrény és pont méret a hézaghoz ,tehát alátétként funkcionál,ha a szekrény elrohad előbb a könyvet majd a szekrényt dobod a tűzre


----------



## R_o_L_I (2011 Március 21)

nem ismerem az elektromos könyveket pedig villanyszerelő féleség vagyok
hogyan működnek???


----------



## R_o_L_I (2011 Március 21)

rátöltöd file-okat a gép meg felolvas?


----------



## R_o_L_I (2011 Március 21)

vagy talán projektoros?  éjszaka az ágyad fölé vetíted és olvasol míg elaszol.


----------



## Ronyn_ (2011 Március 21)

Persze, de nem rohangálhat az ember mindig egy? könyvel a hóna alatt, hogy hátha lesz idő elolvasni


----------



## Ronyn_ (2011 Március 21)

Rátöltöm, és a kijelzőn elolvasom...
Minél nagyobb a kijelző, annál jobb...


----------



## R_o_L_I (2011 Március 21)

engem inkább a kották érdekelnek,,


----------



## R_o_L_I (2011 Március 21)

de sajnos kevés idő van mindenre


----------



## R_o_L_I (2011 Március 21)

na de ha beindul a buli


----------



## Ronyn_ (2011 Március 21)

Az újabb olvasóknak már a kijelzője is hasonló a hagyományos könyv oldalaihoz...
Kíméli a szemet...


----------



## R_o_L_I (2011 Március 21)

itt hagytál? neked megvan mi ? én meg magammal témázzak..


----------



## R_o_L_I (2011 Március 21)

akkor mégsem bocsi. naa de hogyan műűködik ez az olvasó?


----------



## R_o_L_I (2011 Március 21)

már értem nagyon lassan frissül az oldal én már 10et írok míg te egyet legalábbis úgy látom de most újra töltöttem így már van párbeszéd formája..


----------



## R_o_L_I (2011 Március 21)

igen az úgy jó dolog ,és a könyvespolcon sem gyűlenek a könyvek amít sajnálsz kidobni pedig csak a helyet foglalja


----------



## R_o_L_I (2011 Március 21)

hát azt hiszem mennem kell, de örültem hogy könyvekről beszélgettem valakivel,


----------



## R_o_L_I (2011 Március 21)

:55:minden jóttt


----------



## szabinareka (2011 Március 21)

Sziasztok! 
Szabina vagyok, szeretnék végre tölteni így írok


----------



## regus888 (2011 Március 21)

helló


----------



## regus888 (2011 Március 21)

helló1


----------



## regus888 (2011 Március 21)

helló2


----------



## regus888 (2011 Március 21)

helló3


----------



## regus888 (2011 Március 21)

helló4


----------



## regus888 (2011 Március 21)

helló5


----------



## regus888 (2011 Március 21)

hellő


----------



## regus888 (2011 Március 21)

hali


----------



## regus888 (2011 Március 21)

csá


----------



## regus888 (2011 Március 21)

pápá


----------



## regus888 (2011 Március 21)

haliho


----------



## regus888 (2011 Március 21)

csao


----------



## regus888 (2011 Március 21)

szia


----------



## regus888 (2011 Március 21)

koko


----------



## regus888 (2011 Március 21)

itt vagyok


----------



## regus888 (2011 Március 21)

párizs


----------



## regus888 (2011 Március 21)

csákány


----------



## regus888 (2011 Március 21)

hajó


----------



## regus888 (2011 Március 21)

pali


----------



## regus888 (2011 Március 21)

kóbór


----------



## regus888 (2011 Március 21)

miért


----------



## regus888 (2011 Március 21)

csóka


----------



## Bence006 (2011 Március 21)

Tiszteletem.


----------



## Bence006 (2011 Március 21)

asd


----------



## Bence006 (2011 Március 21)

1


----------



## Bence006 (2011 Március 21)

2


----------



## Bence006 (2011 Március 21)

3


----------



## Bence006 (2011 Március 21)

4


----------



## Bence006 (2011 Március 21)

5


----------



## Bence006 (2011 Március 21)

6


----------



## Bence006 (2011 Március 21)

7


----------



## Bence006 (2011 Március 21)

8


----------



## Bence006 (2011 Március 21)

9


----------



## Piriti Gábor (2011 Március 21)

*szia*




Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


----------



## pulfix (2011 Március 21)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Bence006 (2011 Március 21)

10


----------



## pulfix (2011 Március 21)

2


----------



## Bence006 (2011 Március 21)

11


----------



## pulfix (2011 Március 21)

3


----------



## pulfix (2011 Március 21)

4


----------



## Bence006 (2011 Március 21)

12


----------



## pulfix (2011 Március 21)

5


----------



## Bence006 (2011 Március 21)

13


----------



## Nori62 (2011 Március 21)

Minden rendben!?


----------



## Bence006 (2011 Március 21)

14


----------



## Nori62 (2011 Március 21)

Majdnem kész


----------



## Bence006 (2011 Március 21)

15


----------



## hpolgar (2011 Március 21)

szia


----------



## Bence006 (2011 Március 21)

18


----------



## Bence006 (2011 Március 21)

szia Hpolgar.


----------



## Bence006 (2011 Március 21)

bocs, csak nagyon belemerültem a számolgatásba 800as pingnél


----------



## m-angyal (2011 Március 21)

Nagyon finom! Tudom! Mi is szoktuk kesziteni!


----------



## Frufrus (2011 Március 21)

Tisztelettel jelentem sikeresen regisztráltam, első hozzászólásomat megtettem.  Köszönöm a lehetőséget.


----------



## Frufrus (2011 Március 21)

1


----------



## Frufrus (2011 Március 21)

3


----------



## Frufrus (2011 Március 21)

6


----------



## Frufrus (2011 Március 21)

10


----------



## Frufrus (2011 Március 21)

14


----------



## Frufrus (2011 Március 21)

17


----------



## m-angyal (2011 Március 21)

Nagyobbik lanyom, aki Tamasnak keszult vegul Nora lett. Nyilvanvalo, hogy a kicsi csak Dora lehetett. Ha lenne meg egy, akkor ot Floranak neveznem. Legyen mindegyok valamilyen "ora"!


----------



## Frufrus (2011 Március 21)

a


----------



## Frufrus (2011 Március 21)

b


----------



## ejepetya (2011 Március 21)

Vagyok.


----------



## sagi1974 (2011 Március 21)

sziasztok


----------



## Frufrus (2011 Március 21)

c


----------



## nagyvera13 (2011 Március 21)

Szerintem csak elsőre tűnik nehéz feladatnak, hogy összegyűjtsük a 20 hozzászólást. Az első, és talán egyetlen nehézség benne, hogy megtaláljuk a számunkra megfelelő témakört, amiben több, másoknak talán hasznos dologgal állhatunk elő. Utána valahogy jönnek az ötletek.
Na de azért nem rögtön 20

Mindenkinek sok sikert hozzá!


----------



## Frufrus (2011 Március 21)

d


----------



## Frufrus (2011 Március 21)

d


----------



## Frufrus (2011 Március 21)

e


----------



## Frufrus (2011 Március 21)

f


----------



## sebi70 (2011 Március 21)

http://subba.blog.hu/2011/03/19/alb...rce=ketrec&utm_medium=link&utm_campaign=index


----------



## Frufrus (2011 Március 21)

g


----------



## zacskóbáb (2011 Március 21)

*helló*



Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


 helló itt vagyokkiss


----------



## zacskóbáb (2011 Március 21)

*2.üzenet*



frufrus írta:


> g


 2


----------



## zacskóbáb (2011 Március 21)

*3*



Frufrus írta:


> g


 3


----------



## zacskóbáb (2011 Március 21)

*4*



Frufrus írta:


> g


 4kiss


----------



## zacskóbáb (2011 Március 21)

*5*



Frufrus írta:


> g


 5kiss


----------



## zacskóbáb (2011 Március 21)

*6*



Frufrus írta:


> g


 6kiss


----------



## zacskóbáb (2011 Március 21)

*7*



Frufrus írta:


> g


 7kiss


----------



## zacskóbáb (2011 Március 21)

helló!


----------



## zacskóbáb (2011 Március 21)

*8*



Frufrus írta:


> g


 8kiss


----------



## sebi70 (2011 Március 21)

Üdv!


----------



## sebi70 (2011 Március 21)

Nem tudok magamba beszélni.


----------



## giulietta_1985 (2011 Március 21)

1


----------



## giulietta_1985 (2011 Március 21)

2


----------



## sebi70 (2011 Március 21)

Csak kivételes esetekben.


----------



## giulietta_1985 (2011 Március 21)

3


----------



## sebi70 (2011 Március 21)

Lehet számokat is írni?


----------



## giulietta_1985 (2011 Március 21)

4


----------



## sebi70 (2011 Március 21)

Lehet... ez jó.


----------



## giulietta_1985 (2011 Március 21)

5


----------



## giulietta_1985 (2011 Március 21)

6


----------



## sebi70 (2011 Március 21)

90'


----------



## giulietta_1985 (2011 Március 21)

7


----------



## sebi70 (2011 Március 21)

Ez jutott eszembe...


----------



## sebi70 (2011 Március 21)

De a 7 se rossz.


----------



## giulietta_1985 (2011 Március 21)

8


----------



## zsuzsu.hu (2011 Március 21)

*Szia !*



Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg



Szia ez nagyon kedves tőled! Köszönöm


----------



## giulietta_1985 (2011 Március 21)

9


----------



## giulietta_1985 (2011 Március 21)

10


----------



## emese-94 (2011 Március 21)

hey


----------



## giulietta_1985 (2011 Március 21)

11


----------



## Nytuka (2011 Március 21)

Szia!


----------



## sebi70 (2011 Március 21)

Szerintem is.


----------



## ejepetya (2011 Március 21)

Még mindig vagyok.


----------



## giulietta_1985 (2011 Március 21)

12


----------



## giulietta_1985 (2011 Március 21)

13


----------



## giulietta_1985 (2011 Március 21)

14


----------



## sorcier (2011 Március 21)

Szia,en is csak tegnap leptem be eloszor.
Tied ez az aranyos kutyus,akit az avataron latni?
Nekem is van egy bichon-yorkshire keverek kutyulim.)


----------



## giulietta_1985 (2011 Március 21)

15


----------



## giulietta_1985 (2011 Március 21)

16


----------



## giulietta_1985 (2011 Március 21)

17


----------



## giulietta_1985 (2011 Március 21)

18


----------



## sebi70 (2011 Március 21)

25


----------



## giulietta_1985 (2011 Március 21)

19


----------



## sebi70 (2011 Március 21)

álamfő, álomás.


----------



## giulietta_1985 (2011 Március 21)

20


----------



## sebi70 (2011 Március 21)

sose lesz meg...


----------



## sebi70 (2011 Március 21)

21


----------



## sebi70 (2011 Március 21)

22


----------



## sebi70 (2011 Március 21)

23


----------



## sebi70 (2011 Március 21)

24


----------



## sebi70 (2011 Március 21)

25


----------



## abuMishell (2011 Március 21)

mit


----------



## abuMishell (2011 Március 21)

2


----------



## sebi70 (2011 Március 21)

26


----------



## abuMishell (2011 Március 21)

3


----------



## abuMishell (2011 Március 21)

4


----------



## abuMishell (2011 Március 21)

5


----------



## abuMishell (2011 Március 21)

6


----------



## abuMishell (2011 Március 21)

7


----------



## abuMishell (2011 Március 21)

8


----------



## abuMishell (2011 Március 21)

9


----------



## abuMishell (2011 Március 21)

10


----------



## abuMishell (2011 Március 21)

11


----------



## abuMishell (2011 Március 21)

12


----------



## abuMishell (2011 Március 21)

13


----------



## abuMishell (2011 Március 21)

14


----------



## abuMishell (2011 Március 21)

15


----------



## abuMishell (2011 Március 21)

16


----------



## abuMishell (2011 Március 21)

17


----------



## abuMishell (2011 Március 21)

18


----------



## abuMishell (2011 Március 21)

19


----------



## abuMishell (2011 Március 21)

20


----------



## abuMishell (2011 Március 21)

1


----------



## buboszakszofon (2011 Március 21)

igen- a nagy müvészeket hallani nagyon jo boldogitó érzés.


----------



## juci1010 (2011 Március 21)

Szép estét....


----------



## juci1010 (2011 Március 21)

01


----------



## juci1010 (2011 Március 21)

2


----------



## juci1010 (2011 Március 21)

3


----------



## juci1010 (2011 Március 21)

4


----------



## juci1010 (2011 Március 21)

5


----------



## juci1010 (2011 Március 21)

6


----------



## juci1010 (2011 Március 21)

7


----------



## juci1010 (2011 Március 21)

8


----------



## juci1010 (2011 Március 21)

9


----------



## juci1010 (2011 Március 21)

10


----------



## juci1010 (2011 Március 21)

11


----------



## juci1010 (2011 Március 21)

12


----------



## juci1010 (2011 Március 21)

13


----------



## juci1010 (2011 Március 21)

14


----------



## juci1010 (2011 Március 21)

15


----------



## juci1010 (2011 Március 21)

16


----------



## juci1010 (2011 Március 21)

17


----------



## juci1010 (2011 Március 21)

18


----------



## juci1010 (2011 Március 21)

19


----------



## juci1010 (2011 Március 21)

21


----------



## juci1010 (2011 Március 21)

22


----------



## juci1010 (2011 Március 21)

köszönöm....


----------



## Pál Tündi (2011 Március 21)

Nagyon jó ez az oldal köszi mindenkinek a sok ötletet!!


----------



## opilevi (2011 Március 21)

sokat segítettél! nagyon köszönöm!!!!


----------



## Ency9191 (2011 Március 21)

Szerintem aranyosak a gyerekdalok


----------



## Ency9191 (2011 Március 21)

Jó az oldal


----------



## Ency9191 (2011 Március 21)

Kár hogy későn kevesek vannak fenn


----------



## Ency9191 (2011 Március 21)

Anyukám gondozónő


----------



## Ency9191 (2011 Március 21)

Sokféle gyerekdal van


----------



## Ency9191 (2011 Március 21)

Érdekesek a feltett anyagok


----------



## szabojoe74 (2011 Március 22)

*Köszi!-A legjobb helyet sikerült megtalálnom.*



Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


 
-Nagyon jó könyveitek vannak.Remélem énis feltudok tölteni pár érdekes irást ami érdekelni fog titeket


----------



## szabojoe74 (2011 Március 22)

2


----------



## szabojoe74 (2011 Március 22)

3


----------



## szabojoe74 (2011 Március 22)

5


----------



## szabojoe74 (2011 Március 22)

6


----------



## jackkapitany (2011 Március 22)

hello mindenki


----------



## jackkapitany (2011 Március 22)

gyűjtöm a hozzászólásokat


----------



## jackkapitany (2011 Március 22)

tetszik az egész fórum


----------



## jackkapitany (2011 Március 22)

nagyon sok jó téma van


----------



## jackkapitany (2011 Március 22)

főleg a kreatív érdekel


----------



## jackkapitany (2011 Március 22)

_Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
Itt a lehetoseg:wink:_

_*köszönöm a segítséget, csak most találtam rá*_


----------



## jackkapitany (2011 Március 22)

még nem sikerült mindent végignéznem


----------



## jackkapitany (2011 Március 22)

de igyekszem


----------



## jackkapitany (2011 Március 22)

nagyon örülök hogy rátaláltam erre az oldalra


----------



## jackkapitany (2011 Március 22)

biztos rengeteg szép himzés minta van fönt


----------



## jackkapitany (2011 Március 22)

hurrá, meg van a 10dik


----------



## jackkapitany (2011 Március 22)

11


----------



## jackkapitany (2011 Március 22)

12


----------



## jackkapitany (2011 Március 22)

13


----------



## jackkapitany (2011 Március 22)

már nem sokára mehetek haza műszakból


----------



## jackkapitany (2011 Március 22)

15


----------



## jackkapitany (2011 Március 22)

nagyon szeretek hímezni, meg más egyéb kreatív dolgot is


----------



## jackkapitany (2011 Március 22)

bízom benne hogy sok hasznos dolgot fogok találni itt


----------



## jackkapitany (2011 Március 22)

16


----------



## jackkapitany (2011 Március 22)

már nem sok kell a 20hoz


----------



## jackkapitany (2011 Március 22)

17


----------



## jackkapitany (2011 Március 22)

18


----------



## jackkapitany (2011 Március 22)

már csak 2


----------



## jackkapitany (2011 Március 22)

19


----------



## jackkapitany (2011 Március 22)

és végre meg van, most már csak várni kell


----------



## jackkapitany (2011 Március 22)

szép napot mindenkinek


----------



## galliniki (2011 Március 22)

super gyüjtemény


----------



## galliniki (2011 Március 22)

nagyon köszönjük


----------



## galliniki (2011 Március 22)

köszi


----------



## galliniki (2011 Március 22)

köszi köszi


----------



## galliniki (2011 Március 22)

thx


----------



## galliniki (2011 Március 22)

thx3


----------



## galliniki (2011 Március 22)

még 15


----------



## galliniki (2011 Március 22)

még 14


----------



## galliniki (2011 Március 22)

még 13


----------



## galliniki (2011 Március 22)

még 12


----------



## galliniki (2011 Március 22)

még 11


----------



## galliniki (2011 Március 22)

már csak10


----------



## galliniki (2011 Március 22)

kössssszzzzi


----------



## galliniki (2011 Március 22)

már csak 8


----------



## galliniki (2011 Március 22)

már csak 7


----------



## galliniki (2011 Március 22)

már csak 6


----------



## galliniki (2011 Március 22)

már csak 5


----------



## galliniki (2011 Március 22)

már csak 4


----------



## galliniki (2011 Március 22)

már csak 3


----------



## galliniki (2011 Március 22)

már csak 2


----------



## galliniki (2011 Március 22)

már csak 1


----------



## galliniki (2011 Március 22)

Nagyon köszönjük


----------



## galliniki (2011 Március 22)

jelen


----------



## galliniki (2011 Március 22)

jelen20


----------



## galliniki (2011 Március 22)

jelen19


----------



## galliniki (2011 Március 22)

jelen 18


----------



## szalairob (2011 Március 22)

sziasztok!


----------



## szalairob (2011 Március 22)

reggel 2 fok volt


----------



## szalairob (2011 Március 22)

jelen3


----------



## szalairob (2011 Március 22)

jelen4


----------



## bandusz43 (2011 Március 22)

Szép jóreggelt mindenkinek!


----------



## szalairob (2011 Március 22)

jelen5


----------



## bandusz43 (2011 Március 22)

Szépen süt a nap


----------



## bandusz43 (2011 Március 22)

Irjatok nekem valamit


----------



## bandusz43 (2011 Március 22)

Ha van kedvetek


----------



## bandusz43 (2011 Március 22)

Ha nincs, akkor is


----------



## bandusz43 (2011 Március 22)

Ma kitakaritom az erkélyem


----------



## bandusz43 (2011 Március 22)

Ez lesz a 18.


----------



## bandusz43 (2011 Március 22)

Vigyázzunk a gyerekekre


----------



## bandusz43 (2011 Március 22)

Győzelem!


----------



## vagota (2011 Március 22)

*uj tag*



Wulfi írta:


> Köszi, Melitta! kiss


jo reggelt


----------



## szalairob (2011 Március 22)

szép időnk lesz ma


----------



## vagota (2011 Március 22)

sokat kell irnom


----------



## szalairob (2011 Március 22)

úgy érzem ma kerékpárt szerelek


----------



## vagota (2011 Március 22)

itt is ut a nap


----------



## szalairob (2011 Március 22)

mert hétvégén kirándulni szeretnék


----------



## vagota (2011 Március 22)

sutot akartam irni, bocsi


----------



## szalairob (2011 Március 22)

csak legyen akkor is ilyen szép idő


----------



## vagota (2011 Március 22)

viszem a fiam az orvoshoz


----------



## vagota (2011 Március 22)

szegenykem beteg


----------



## szalairob (2011 Március 22)

bár lehet most csak az ablakon át tűnik annak


----------



## vagota (2011 Március 22)

maris valami rosszat tett


----------



## vagota (2011 Március 22)

szetszedte a jatekos dobozt


----------



## szalairob (2011 Március 22)

az sosem jó


----------



## vagota (2011 Március 22)

nahat, ez nem az elso


----------



## szalairob (2011 Március 22)

de legalább aktív


----------



## vagota (2011 Március 22)

legalabb jo a hangulata


----------



## szalairob (2011 Március 22)

reggeliznem kellene


----------



## szalairob (2011 Március 22)

csak nem tudom mit? :/


----------



## vagota (2011 Március 22)

igen, ez jo


----------



## vagota (2011 Március 22)

citromos tea, bundas kenyer


----------



## szalairob (2011 Március 22)

valami laktatót kellene keresnem


----------



## vagota (2011 Március 22)

nalunk ez a meno


----------



## szalairob (2011 Március 22)

nem is rossz ötlet, bár a citromos teáért nem rajongok


----------



## vagota (2011 Március 22)

kisse idoigenyes, de finom


----------



## szalairob (2011 Március 22)

majd behelyettesítem valami fekete vagy zöld teával


----------



## vagota (2011 Március 22)

es ha friss menta meg bodzabol fozod, akkor sem?


----------



## szalairob (2011 Március 22)

lassan neki kell állnom takarítani is


----------



## vagota (2011 Március 22)

maris megvan a reggeli menu


----------



## vagota (2011 Március 22)

az rendben van, csak fozni ne kene


----------



## szalairob (2011 Március 22)

nem igazán szeretem a citrom ízét, főleg teában, a gyümölcs tea meg megint nem az én asztalom


----------



## vagota (2011 Március 22)

hajra, jo munkat


----------



## vagota (2011 Március 22)

akkor kezdjuk vigan a napot


----------



## szalairob (2011 Március 22)

itt rizses hús lesz a menü


----------



## vagota (2011 Március 22)

mindenkinek szep napot es jokedvet


----------



## szalairob (2011 Március 22)

így van, megyek is reggelit készíteni


----------



## vagota (2011 Március 22)

nalam zold paszuly meggombas pulykamell


----------



## vagota (2011 Március 22)

ok,


----------



## lukacsne (2011 Március 22)

nagyon szuper ötleteket írtatok, én fiús és lányos anyuka is vagyok, hasznosak.


----------



## lukacsne (2011 Március 22)

sziasztok, ha meglesz a 20 hozzászólásom, mert új vagyok akkor én is töltök fel ötleteket neketek


----------



## Piriti Gábor (2011 Március 22)

szia!Szép napot!


----------



## Piriti Gábor (2011 Március 22)

1


----------



## Piriti Gábor (2011 Március 22)

2


----------



## lukacsne (2011 Március 22)

sziasztok én is jelen


----------



## lukacsne (2011 Március 22)

üdv mindenkinek, én is az újak táborában


----------



## Piriti Gábor (2011 Március 22)

3


----------



## Piriti Gábor (2011 Március 22)

4


----------



## Piriti Gábor (2011 Március 22)

5 hamarosan meglessz a 20


----------



## Piriti Gábor (2011 Március 22)

6


----------



## Piriti Gábor (2011 Március 22)

7-8


----------



## lukacsne (2011 Március 22)

8


----------



## Piriti Gábor (2011 Március 22)

9


----------



## lukacsne (2011 Március 22)

9


----------



## lukacsne (2011 Március 22)

köszi a segítséget az eligazodáshoz


----------



## lukacsne (2011 Március 22)

11


----------



## lukacsne (2011 Március 22)

és még mindig nincs 20


----------



## lukacsne (2011 Március 22)

várom a 20at.


----------



## lukacsne (2011 Március 22)

15


----------



## lukacsne (2011 Március 22)

16


----------



## lukacsne (2011 Március 22)

17


----------



## lukacsne (2011 Március 22)

zoldkacaj írta:


> Sziasztok! Én is most regisztráltam , ritka filmeket keresgélve találtam az oldalra. Még ismerkedem a fórumon, de már így is sok "kincset" találtam. Üdv mindenkinek!




én is egy könyvet találtam itt.


----------



## lukacsne (2011 Március 22)

amit szeretnék megnézni


----------



## lukacsne (2011 Március 22)

és 20


----------



## Szerika73 (2011 Március 22)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Szerika73 (2011 Március 22)

1


----------



## Szerika73 (2011 Március 22)

Szeretnék összegyűjteni 20 hozzászólást


----------



## Szerika73 (2011 Március 22)

Igyekszem.


----------



## lukacsne (2011 Március 22)

Jazminbet írta:


> http://kreativan.hu/foltvarras/neszesszer.php
> 
> Hátha nektek is tetszik.




nekem nagyon tetszik


----------



## m-angyal (2011 Március 22)

A 2011-ben orok huseget eskuvok szamara sok boldogsagot!


----------



## m-angyal (2011 Március 22)

En csak a 14-nel tartok!


----------



## m-angyal (2011 Március 22)

15


----------



## m-angyal (2011 Március 22)

Lassan de biztosan ertegetem mar a menetet....


----------



## m-angyal (2011 Március 22)

Sajnos nekem ez "kinai".


----------



## m-angyal (2011 Március 22)

Sziasztok! Uj Vagyok! Barataimtol hallottam, hogy nagyon sok konyvet lehet itt fellelni, olvasni, letolteni. Bongeszven rajottem, hogy sokkal tobb van itt mint, amiert ide kerultem. Csak igy tovabb!


----------



## folt (2011 Március 22)

*20*

1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9,10,11,12,13,14,15,16,17,18,19,20,


----------



## folt (2011 Március 22)

*20*

1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9,10,11,12,13,14,15,16,17,18,19,


----------



## folt (2011 Március 22)

1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9,10,11,12,13,14,15,16,17,18,


----------



## folt (2011 Március 22)

1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9,10,11,12,13,14,15,16,17,


----------



## folt (2011 Március 22)

1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9,10,11,12,13,14,15,16,17,18


----------



## folt (2011 Március 22)

1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9,10,11,12,13,14,15,16,


----------



## folt (2011 Március 22)

1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9,10,11,12,13,14,15


----------



## folt (2011 Március 22)

1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9,10,11,12,13,14


----------



## folt (2011 Március 22)

1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9,10,11,12,13


----------



## folt (2011 Március 22)

1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9,10,11,12


----------



## folt (2011 Március 22)

1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9,10,11


----------



## folt (2011 Március 22)

1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9,10


----------



## folt (2011 Március 22)

1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9,


----------



## folt (2011 Március 22)

1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8,


----------



## folt (2011 Március 22)

1,2,3,4,5,6,7,


----------



## folt (2011 Március 22)

1,2,3,4,5,6,


----------



## folt (2011 Március 22)

1,2,3,4,5,


----------



## folt (2011 Március 22)

1,2,3,4


----------



## folt (2011 Március 22)

én is


----------



## folt (2011 Március 22)

1,2,3,


----------



## Ideküldd (2011 Március 22)

*sziasztok*

Sziasztok! Én is szeretnék 20 hozzázólást elérni, remélem sikerül


----------



## Ideküldd (2011 Március 22)

nagyon tetszik az oldal


----------



## alex900202 (2011 Március 22)

1


----------



## alex900202 (2011 Március 22)

2


----------



## alex900202 (2011 Március 22)

3


----------



## alex900202 (2011 Március 22)

4


----------



## alex900202 (2011 Március 22)

5


----------



## alex900202 (2011 Március 22)

6


----------



## alex900202 (2011 Március 22)

7


----------



## alex900202 (2011 Március 22)

8


----------



## alex900202 (2011 Március 22)

9


----------



## alex900202 (2011 Március 22)

10


----------



## alex900202 (2011 Március 22)

11


----------



## alex900202 (2011 Március 22)

12


----------



## alex900202 (2011 Március 22)

13


----------



## alex900202 (2011 Március 22)

14


----------



## alex900202 (2011 Március 22)

15


----------



## alex900202 (2011 Március 22)

16


----------



## alex900202 (2011 Március 22)

17


----------



## alex900202 (2011 Március 22)

18


----------



## alex900202 (2011 Március 22)

19


----------



## alex900202 (2011 Március 22)

20. üdv. mindenkinek a fórumon! vannak jó dolgok itt, de megmagyarázná valaki hogy mi értelme van a 20 kötelező hozzászólásnak és a 2 napos regisztrációnak??


----------



## Szömörce (2011 Március 22)

Sziasztok


----------



## Szömörce (2011 Március 22)

Új vagyok


----------



## Szömörce (2011 Március 22)

próbálom összegyűjteni a 20 hozzászólást


----------



## Szömörce (2011 Március 22)

itt szépen süt a nap


----------



## Szömörce (2011 Március 22)




----------



## Szömörce (2011 Március 22)

6


----------



## Szömörce (2011 Március 22)

7


----------



## Szömörce (2011 Március 22)

8


----------



## Szömörce (2011 Március 22)

9 )


----------



## Szömörce (2011 Március 22)

10


----------



## igyeugye (2011 Március 22)

Sárga bögre, görbe bögre.


----------



## susanszkyf (2011 Március 22)

*Környezetvédelmi blog szerkesztő kerestetik*

elakad a szavam


----------



## susanszkyf (2011 Március 22)

*beidéz*

1


----------



## susanszkyf (2011 Március 22)

*A Duna nagyvárosi szerepe*

123


----------



## susanszkyf (2011 Március 22)

*A Háros-sziget*

456


----------



## susanszkyf (2011 Március 22)

*Ülünk a babérjainkon*

789


----------



## susanszkyf (2011 Március 22)

*Ülünk a babérjainkon*

147


----------



## tajtika (2011 Március 22)

Ezek csodálatos feltöltések lehetnek, majd, ha meglesz a jogosultságom a letöltéshez, itt fogok hosszú órákat eltölteni. Köszönöm előre is.


----------



## tajtika (2011 Március 22)

Alig várom, hogy elolvashassam ezeket a feltöltéseket!


----------



## tajtika (2011 Március 22)

Mikor lesz már meg a 20 hozzászólásom?


----------



## tajtika (2011 Március 22)

Kedvenc témáim! Köszönöm!


----------



## tajtika (2011 Március 22)

Szuper!


----------



## tajtika (2011 Március 22)

Köszönöm.


----------



## tajtika (2011 Március 22)

Nagyon jók!Köszönöm.


----------



## mikecsapo (2011 Március 22)

Kedves Etelka !
Köszönöm szépen.


----------



## tajtika (2011 Március 22)

Nagyon jó!


----------



## tajtika (2011 Március 22)

Nem tudom megnézni, segítsetek hogyan lehet!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## schekley (2011 Március 22)

Sziasztok, Ez a topik egy jó ötlet (3


----------



## soon84 (2011 Március 22)

1


----------



## soon84 (2011 Március 22)

2345


----------



## soon84 (2011 Március 22)

4


----------



## soon84 (2011 Március 22)

4.0


----------



## soon84 (2011 Március 22)

5.0


----------



## tajtika (2011 Március 22)

Nagyon jók.


----------



## soon84 (2011 Március 22)

6


----------



## soon84 (2011 Március 22)

7


----------



## soon84 (2011 Március 22)

8


----------



## soon84 (2011 Március 22)

9


----------



## soon84 (2011 Március 22)

10


----------



## soon84 (2011 Március 22)

11


----------



## soon84 (2011 Március 22)

12


----------



## soon84 (2011 Március 22)

13


----------



## soon84 (2011 Március 22)

14


----------



## soon84 (2011 Március 22)

15


----------



## soon84 (2011 Március 22)

16


----------



## soon84 (2011 Március 22)

17


----------



## soon84 (2011 Március 22)

18


----------



## Viktorwinner (2011 Március 22)

Köszönöm


----------



## soon84 (2011 Március 22)

19


----------



## soon84 (2011 Március 22)

20 Köszönöm!

Egy rózsa Sándor kotta miatt kellett feljelentkeznem


----------



## Viktorwinner (2011 Március 22)

18


----------



## soon84 (2011 Március 22)

21?


----------



## Viktorwinner (2011 Március 22)

uccsó...köszkiss


----------



## soon84 (2011 Március 22)

12


----------



## libelle84 (2011 Március 22)

Jaj, már nemis tudom, hány hozzászólás szükséges nekem ...


----------



## ditta19970201 (2011 Március 22)

No 2. hozzászólás is megvan!


----------



## jjboss (2011 Március 22)

*1*

1sziasztok


----------



## jjboss (2011 Március 22)

2


----------



## jjboss (2011 Március 22)

3


----------



## jjboss (2011 Március 22)

4


----------



## jjboss (2011 Március 22)

5


----------



## jjboss (2011 Március 22)

6


----------



## jjboss (2011 Március 22)

7


----------



## libelle84 (2011 Március 22)

Sziasztok
Budapestről sok üdvözlet Nektek !


----------



## jjboss (2011 Március 22)

8


----------



## libelle84 (2011 Március 22)

Különben csak hozzászólást gyüjtök ! És ti ?


----------



## jjboss (2011 Március 22)

9


----------



## jjboss (2011 Március 22)

10:444:


----------



## jjboss (2011 Március 22)

11:razz:


----------



## jjboss (2011 Március 22)

12


----------



## jjboss (2011 Március 22)

13


----------



## jjboss (2011 Március 22)

14


----------



## jjboss (2011 Március 22)

15


----------



## jjboss (2011 Március 22)

16


----------



## libelle84 (2011 Március 22)

Már csak egy ! háháhá sállálá de szép az élet


----------



## jjboss (2011 Március 22)

17:11:


----------



## jjboss (2011 Március 22)

18


----------



## jjboss (2011 Március 22)

19:razz:


----------



## jjboss (2011 Március 22)

Húsz, kiss


----------



## dtilo1977 (2011 Március 22)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


király az oldal


----------



## erosennin1979 (2011 Március 22)

*:d*

Köszönöm szépen!


----------



## erosennin1979 (2011 Március 22)

*:d*

Köszönöm szépen!


----------



## erosennin1979 (2011 Március 22)

*:d*

Mint burjánzó gyökerek..............


----------



## erosennin1979 (2011 Március 22)

*:d*

Köszönöm szépen!


----------



## erosennin1979 (2011 Március 22)

*:d*

Kegyetlen játékok


----------



## erosennin1979 (2011 Március 22)

*:d*

Köszönöm szépen!


----------



## erosennin1979 (2011 Március 22)

*:d*

Köszönöm szépen!


----------



## erosennin1979 (2011 Március 22)

*:d*

Köszönöm szépen!


----------



## erosennin1979 (2011 Március 22)

*:d*

Köszönöm szépen!


----------



## erosennin1979 (2011 Március 22)

*:d*

Köszönöm szépen!


----------



## erosennin1979 (2011 Március 22)

*:d*

Köszönöm szépen!


----------



## erosennin1979 (2011 Március 22)

*:d*

Köszönöm szépen!


----------



## pa300 (2011 Március 22)

*szia*

itt vagyok


----------



## erosennin1979 (2011 Március 22)

*:d*

Köszönöm szépen!


----------



## pa300 (2011 Március 22)

33


----------



## erosennin1979 (2011 Március 22)

*:d*

Köszönöm szépen!


----------



## pa300 (2011 Március 22)

*szia*

meg sok kell?


----------



## erosennin1979 (2011 Március 22)

*:d*

Az én cicám : RADAR


----------



## pa300 (2011 Március 22)

*szia*

1


----------



## pa300 (2011 Március 22)

*szia*

2


----------



## pa300 (2011 Március 22)

*szia*

Mar itt


----------



## pa300 (2011 Március 22)

*szia*

Mar megint en


----------



## erosennin1979 (2011 Március 22)

*:d*

Itt vagyok, örülök hogy itt lehetek


----------



## pa300 (2011 Március 22)

*szia*

Mar megint en vagyok


----------



## pa300 (2011 Március 22)

*szia*

MAR MEGINT EN VAGYOKkiss


----------



## pa300 (2011 Március 22)

*kotta*

Volt less&z


----------



## pa300 (2011 Március 22)

*kotta*

vagyok es leszek is


----------



## pa300 (2011 Március 22)

*ti*

talalat


----------



## Belloni (2011 Március 22)

Sziasztok!
Nagyon tetszenek az itt letölthető anyagok, játékos képességfejlesztő feladatok, tanmenetek, óravázlatok.


----------



## erosennin1979 (2011 Március 22)

*:d*

juj ez nagyon jóó


----------



## pa300 (2011 Március 22)

*kotta*

Itt vagyok, örülök hogy itt lehetek kiss


----------



## erosennin1979 (2011 Március 22)

*:d*

háhhá ezek de jóók


----------



## erosennin1979 (2011 Március 22)

*:d*

Hihi de jóók


----------



## pa300 (2011 Március 22)

*kotta*

mar megint szamolok ..


----------



## erosennin1979 (2011 Március 22)

*:d*

hihihihihihi nagyon jóók


----------



## pa300 (2011 Március 22)

*kotta*

na meg mennyi kell?


----------



## erosennin1979 (2011 Március 22)

*:d*

juj mennyi jó van


----------



## pa300 (2011 Március 22)

*kotta*

na mit keresek?


----------



## pa300 (2011 Március 22)

*kotta*

itt lehetek


----------



## erosennin1979 (2011 Március 22)

*:d*

jáááááááá
hihetetlen jóók


----------



## pa300 (2011 Március 22)

*kotta*

mikor lessz mar meg?:--:


----------



## erosennin1979 (2011 Március 22)

*:d*

azta de jóók


----------



## erosennin1979 (2011 Március 22)

*:d*

coool


----------



## pa300 (2011 Március 22)

*kotta*

meg meg


----------



## pa300 (2011 Március 22)

*ti*

itt es itt


----------



## fintakati (2011 Március 22)

Köszike!!!


----------



## pa300 (2011 Március 22)

*kotta*

varam mar


----------



## pa300 (2011 Március 22)

*kotta*

mart mrgint


----------



## erosennin1979 (2011 Március 22)

*:d*

hihi


----------



## pa300 (2011 Március 22)

*kotta*

varam ami jon


----------



## pa300 (2011 Március 22)

*kotta*

itt lrhrt hozza szolni a tema ertheto


----------



## pa300 (2011 Március 22)

*kotta*

123 vagy mar


----------



## pa300 (2011 Március 22)

*kotta*

kottat keresek.


----------



## pa300 (2011 Március 22)

*kotta*

meg mindeg en vagyok. :grin:


----------



## fintakati (2011 Március 22)

Köszike


----------



## fintakati (2011 Március 22)

Köszike


----------



## pa300 (2011 Március 22)

*kotta*

talan mar meg lessz


----------



## erosennin1979 (2011 Március 22)

*:d*

hihi dejó


----------



## fintakati (2011 Március 22)

Köszönöm!!!


----------



## pa300 (2011 Március 22)

Itt a lehetoseg[/quote]


----------



## pa300 (2011 Március 22)

mar megint en


----------



## pa300 (2011 Március 22)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast


----------



## pa300 (2011 Március 22)

*kotta*

mar a a37. jarok


----------



## pa300 (2011 Március 22)

*kotta*

mar a a39. jarok


----------



## m.adrienn08 (2011 Március 22)

mennyi szuper ötlet!!!


----------



## fintakati (2011 Március 22)

Köszi


----------



## pa300 (2011 Március 22)

koszonom


----------



## pa300 (2011 Március 22)

ez mar kb. 45.


----------



## fintakati (2011 Március 22)

Köszi


----------



## m.adrienn08 (2011 Március 22)

szuper!!!


----------



## robert de saxon (2011 Március 22)

Üdv. mindenkinek!


----------



## fintakati (2011 Március 22)

Köszi


----------



## fintakati (2011 Március 22)

Köszi


----------



## m.adrienn08 (2011 Március 22)

Nagyon hasznosak.


----------



## dugasz1 (2011 Március 22)

*sgfuil*

a


----------



## dugasz1 (2011 Március 22)

a


----------



## m.adrienn08 (2011 Március 22)

nagyon kreatív dolgok vannak,hasznosak


----------



## dugasz1 (2011 Március 22)

adddd


----------



## m.adrienn08 (2011 Március 22)

evezős táborba megyünk nemsokára.
remélem ott majd felhasználhatom az olvasott ötleteket


----------



## dugasz1 (2011 Március 22)

asdfghjkléáű


----------



## m.adrienn08 (2011 Március 22)

21

10

89

98

087

f

mk


----------



## dugasz1 (2011 Március 22)

íyxcvbn


----------



## m.adrienn08 (2011 Március 22)

végre már kiemelt téma a balkezesség,helyes


----------



## m.adrienn08 (2011 Március 22)

nagyon jó megfogalamazások vannak a nevelésre,nyomtatok is majd egyet ki és kirakom a terembe


----------



## m.adrienn08 (2011 Március 22)

*A tanításhoz tudni kell valamit, a neveléshez lenni kell valakinek!
milyen szép és igaz kijelentés
*


----------



## Bundy1979 (2011 Március 22)

Sziasztok jó a z oldal jelen-leg


----------



## Bundy1979 (2011 Március 22)

köszönöm jelen


----------



## Bessyboszi (2011 Március 22)

hosszu kihagyas utan ismet itt


----------



## Tanoli (2011 Március 22)

akkor 3


----------



## Tanoli (2011 Március 22)

Van már 22. Mikor leszek állandó tag? ÉRTELMES hozzászólások?


----------



## Ajjaj2 (2011 Március 22)

11


----------



## Ajjaj2 (2011 Március 22)

12


----------



## Ajjaj2 (2011 Március 22)

13


----------



## Ajjaj2 (2011 Március 22)

14


----------



## Ajjaj2 (2011 Március 22)

15


----------



## Ajjaj2 (2011 Március 22)

16


----------



## Ajjaj2 (2011 Március 22)

17


----------



## Ajjaj2 (2011 Március 22)

18


----------



## Ajjaj2 (2011 Március 22)

19


----------



## Ajjaj2 (2011 Március 22)

20


----------



## Ajjaj2 (2011 Március 22)

21


----------



## Ajjaj2 (2011 Március 22)

22


----------



## Mimike69 (2011 Március 22)

Higgy a szívedben és saját jóságodban,
mert ha így teszel, mások is ezekben fognak hinni.
higgy a csodában , mert teli van vele az élet.
De ami a legfontosabb, hogy higgy önmagadban.
Mert odabenn a lelkedben rejtőzik a csoda,
a remény, a szeretet és a holnap álmai!


----------



## Mimike69 (2011 Március 22)

A barátok olyanok,
mint az angyalok,
akik segítenek repülni,
mikor a szárnyaink már
elfelejtették a repülést.
Van, akit azért gyűlölsz,
mert szeretni is tudnád.
Az igaz barátság olyan,
mint az egészség;
csak akkor értékeled,
amikor elvesztetted.


----------



## Mimike69 (2011 Március 22)

Az ember egy napon rádöbben arra,
hogy az életben igazán semmi sem fontos.
Sem pénz, sem hatalom, sem előrejutás,
csak az, hogy valaki szeresse őt igazán.


----------



## Mimike69 (2011 Március 22)

Mit mondhatok még neked
És kell-e mondanom?
Tiszta szívből érzem így
Nem csak álmodom.
Nem érdekel senki más
Ha kell, én harcolok
Csak keress meg a szívedben
Mert én ott vagyok!


----------



## Mimike69 (2011 Március 22)

Tudod-e, hogy miért halnak meg ősszel mind a rózsák?
Csak azért, hogy tavasszal a boldogságot hozzák.
Tudtam, egyszer számomra is nyílik ilyen rózsa,
Nem siratom én az őszi hervadást azóta.
Tudod-e, hogy miért halnak meg reggelre az álmok?
Mert a hajnal józan fénye kelti a világot.
Ráébred, hogy nappal nélkül nem is lehet élni,
Adni is kell boldogságot, nem csak mindig kérni.


----------



## hóbagolyka (2011 Március 22)

Valika! - Ez szuper!
Üdv. és köszi: hóbagolyka (Kj.)


----------



## Mimike69 (2011 Március 22)

Nem a szerelem, a szeretet kell nekünk,
a szeretet adhat, mély érzéseket,
a szerelem csak csalóka ábránd,
mi elmúlik és tovalebben.
A szeretet nem csal meg,
az mindig megmarad, örök.
A szerelem pedig rózsaszín köd,
mely gomolyog és édes, mint a méz,
de mikor felébredsz, akkor látod,
csak csalóka álom volt az édes képzelgés.
Szeress hát, de szívedre nagyon vigyázz!
A szerelem tűzénél többet kaphatsz,
ha nézed a parazsat és a hamu alatt
az értéket, a meleget észreveszed!
Mert hidd el ott a szeretet!


----------



## Mimike69 (2011 Március 22)

Ha lelked és szíved valaki megtalálja,
Ő lehet a világ legboldogabb barátja.
Lám Én kerestem és tán rátaláltam,
Lehet megleltem a csodát a világban.
Rád leltem-e rohanó világban.
Mert Te jó vagy, a legjobbak között,
Ki mást mond, ahhoz ne legyen közöd!


----------



## Mimike69 (2011 Március 22)

Felkeltem ma reggel és azt látom magam körül
Mindenre, amire ránézek, az mosolyog és örül.
Ablakomban madarak énekelnek, csiripelnek
Újra érzem, hogy élek és körülöttem élnek
Ezért elmosolyodok s jókedvvel felnézek az égre
Keresem a csillagom, amely az este rám ragyogott
De nem találom csak a felkelő Napot
A Nap rám kacsintva biztatott,
Hogy Téged köszöntselek, mint jó Barátot!


----------



## Mimike69 (2011 Március 22)

Az ablakon kinézve láthatod
A legragyogóbb csillagot
És közben gondolhatod:
Az a csillag én vagyok,
S érted ragyogok.
Így sok szépet nem mondhatok:
Te ott vagy, én meg itt vagyok.
Mintha csak pár méter lenne,
De ez csak mese és álom,
Így hát sajnos van miért bánkódnom.
De álmodozva szebb a kép,
Így álmodozz csak örökké,
Talán egyszer beteljesül:
Ha a zord szél lecsendesül,
S szíved szebb ütemre zendül!


----------



## Mimike69 (2011 Március 22)

"Éji szellő hangján suttognak a fák,
Csillagok a mélykék eget bevilágítják.
Elmondja az öreg Hold altatódalát,
így kívánva Neked szép estét és
gyönyörű éjszakát!"


----------



## Mimike69 (2011 Március 22)

"Az igaz barát bajban is barát.
Az igaz barát soha nem bánt.
Az igaz barát az, kiben vakon bízhatsz,
S vállán nyugodtan sírhatsz.
Olyannak szeret, amilyen vagy,
Változtatni nem akar rajtad.
Kivel együtt vagytok jóban-rosszban,
S együtt megbirkóztok minden gonddal."


----------



## Mimike69 (2011 Március 22)

"Mindenki megértésre, szeretetre éhezik,
Örül, ha adhat, igazán csak így élhetik.
Üres az élete annak, akinek csak elvárása van,
Adni nem ad, csak kapni akar.
A szeretet a legfontosabb, az egészség után,
E két dolog jó, ha együtt karöltve jár.
Szeress, amíg van kit, szándékosan meg ne bántsd,
De, ha megtörtént, sietve kérd bocsánatát.
Boldog csak akkor tudsz igazán lenni,
Ha tudsz őszintén, szívből szeretni."


----------



## Mimike69 (2011 Március 22)

"Úgy szeretnék gazdag lenni,
Az egész világot megvenni.
Begyűjtenék minden könnyet
Eljuttatnám a tengerhez.
Megvenném a rongyos ruhát
Minden ember búját, baját,
Kicserélném azt mosolyra
Nem menne le a nap soha!
De én gazdag sosem leszek,
Nincsen másom, csak szeretet
Akinek kell, jöjjön érte, mert
Ez lett itt a versem vége!"


----------



## Mimike69 (2011 Március 22)

"Van ember a világon, ki ha kell,
Egy pillanat alatt melletted terem.
Van ember a világon, ki veled együtt érez,
Fájdalmat, akár keserűséget.
Van ember a világon, ki nem rója fel a rosszat,
De figyelmeztet, és néha bosszant.
Van ember a világon, ki soha el nem enged,
Ki téged soha nem hagy cserben,
Van ember a világon, ki reménykedik érted,
Ki titkon imádkozik esténként érted.
Van ember a világon, ki nem hagy ott a bajban,
Ki nem cselekszik ellened, csak érted.
Van ember, ki mindig melletted áll,
Ilyen egy igaz barát."


----------



## Wiroska (2011 Március 22)

Szíves figyelmébe ajánlom Kemendi Ágnes : Festőnövények c könyvét


----------



## Mimike69 (2011 Március 22)

Nem értem, lehet, hogy ilyen hülyeségekből (xĐ), de megvan a 20 hozzászólásom és nem tudok könyvet letölteni =/ Miért van ez?


----------



## Mimike69 (2011 Március 22)

Mármint nekem?


----------



## Markazit (2011 Március 22)

Kályha


----------



## Markazit (2011 Március 22)

dankacsa írta:


> Akkor vagyok legmelegebb, amikor hideg van. Akkor vagyok leghidegebb, amikor meleg van.



Ez a kályha


----------



## Wiroska (2011 Március 22)

*üdvözlet*



Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


Kedves Melitta!
Én még soha ennyit fölöslegesen nem beszéltem.
De ha húsz lesz, hússzor annyit hallgatok : )
szeretettel
Wiroska


----------



## Wiroska (2011 Március 22)

Kedves Melitta!
Igazán nagyra értékelem a segíteni akarását.
Már írok egy ideje. Hol tudom megnézni, hánynál tartok?

Szeretettel üdvözlöm
Wiroska


----------



## Wiroska (2011 Március 22)

Egyébként húsz hozzászólás az nagyon sok hozzászólás.
Ezért aztán adjunk egy kis értelmet neki.
Először is azt szeretném megtudni, hogy Canadában is kell-e a kutyákat kezelni féreg és bolha (kullancs ) ellen? Az állatorvos minden évben előír valami erősen bűzlő nyakörvet, vagy drága tinktúrát a nyár közeledtével. Nos, a dolog hatékonyan és olcsón elintézhető, ha diólevelet áztatunk néhány hétig, és azzal letörölgetjük az állatot. Ha végignyalja magát, az neki nem árt, de a férgeket is hajtja. Bizonyos betegségeknél kifejezetten jótékony hatású a táplálékhoz kevert (antibakteriális ) dió levél.

Wiros


----------



## Wiroska (2011 Március 22)

Húsz hozzászólás az nagyon sok hozzászólás.
Ezért aztán adjunk egy kis értelmet neki.
Nem tudom, Canadában szokás-e, hogy a gyermek mellé leül a szülő tanulni, esetleg kikérdezni a leckét, megnézni a házi feladatot.
Nagyon jóhangulatú együttlétek kovácsolhatók ezekből, ha
egy kis agytornával kezdjük, amibe mi felnőttek is belevonódunk.
Az egyik ilyenke, ha felolvasunk a gyermekünknek egy bekezdést pl a természetrajz könyvéből, miközben ő egy lapra a végtelenített fektetett 8-ast rajzolja megállás nélkül folyamatosan.
Néhány kérdéssel visszakérdezhetjük, hogy figyelt-e a hallottakra, és megnézhetjük a fektetett nyolcasát, hogy valóban a szándék szerinti ábrát mintázza-e?
Aztán lehet együtt kacagni és egy azonnali apró ajándékkal megerősíteni a jó teljesítményt.
Wiros


----------



## Wiroska (2011 Március 22)

lehet, hogy itt van beépített számláló, amely figyel és azonnal jelez, ha 20-nál tartok.
wiros


----------



## Wiroska (2011 Március 22)

még csak kilencnél tartok, de már káprázik a szemem
wiros


----------



## Wiroska (2011 Március 22)

Szemképrázásra meditációt szoktam ajánlani.
Hajnali 4-kor érdemes kezdeni.


----------



## Wiroska (2011 Március 22)

aki négykor kel, az korán fekszik


----------



## Wiroska (2011 Március 22)

ezért valószínű, hogy


----------



## Wiroska (2011 Március 22)

most


----------



## Wiroska (2011 Március 22)

már


----------



## Wiroska (2011 Március 22)

én


----------



## Wiroska (2011 Március 22)

elindulok


----------



## Wiroska (2011 Március 22)

lefeküdni


----------



## Wiroska (2011 Március 22)

majd hajnalban


----------



## Wiroska (2011 Március 22)

elmondom, hogy kell meditálni.
húsz húúsz, húsz, húúsz!

jó éjt
wiros


----------



## zhivago (2011 Március 22)

hát 20 az sok, főleg ha ez csak az első


----------



## Oldair (2011 Március 22)

mennyi idő alatt gyűlik össze a 20?


----------



## Oldair (2011 Március 22)

nekem ugyanis csak egy zenei alapra lenne szükségem mert sehol nem találom


----------



## Oldair (2011 Március 22)

osztályom


----------



## Oldair (2011 Március 22)

énekel


----------



## Oldair (2011 Március 22)

egy hülye szémot


----------



## zhivago (2011 Március 22)

szabály az szabály, legyen 20


----------



## Oldair (2011 Március 22)

*számot


----------



## Markazit (2011 Március 22)

3agergely írta:


> sakál



lúd


----------



## Oldair (2011 Március 22)

és ahhoz kellene


----------



## Oldair (2011 Március 22)

áhh legalább nem egyedül vagyok itt


----------



## zhivago (2011 Március 22)

alig írtam még néhányat


----------



## Oldair (2011 Március 22)

milyen az idő BP-n?


----------



## Markazit (2011 Március 22)

Markazit írta:


> lúd



dinoszaurusz


----------



## zhivago (2011 Március 22)

hányat


----------



## Markazit (2011 Március 22)

Markazit írta:


> dinoszaurusz



szúnyog


----------



## Oldair (2011 Március 22)

? ezt a választ most nem értem...


----------



## Markazit (2011 Március 22)

Markazit írta:


> szúnyog



görény


----------



## zhivago (2011 Március 22)

csillagos ég, kicsit hideg


----------



## Oldair (2011 Március 22)

bár 2 kocka sör után meg egy üveg whiskey után azon csodálkozok hogy írni tudok


----------



## zhivago (2011 Március 22)

5 fok


----------



## Markazit (2011 Március 22)

Markazit írta:


> görény



nyest


----------



## Oldair (2011 Március 22)

kb pécsen is ez a helyzet  bár itt hidegebb van azért


----------



## Oldair (2011 Március 22)

nah már csak 8 kellene


----------



## Markazit (2011 Március 22)

Markazit írta:


> nyest



tyúk


----------



## Oldair (2011 Március 22)

és elvileg ezt már hónapokkal ezelőtt regisztráltam csak lusta voltam 20 üzit írni


----------



## zhivago (2011 Március 22)




----------



## Oldair (2011 Március 22)

szal nem kell 2 napot várnom


----------



## Markazit (2011 Március 22)

Markazit írta:


> tyúk



kakas


----------



## Oldair (2011 Március 22)

jah nem most nézem 1 éve xD 2010 may


----------



## zhivago (2011 Március 22)

nekem van még 2 napom a 20 bejegyzéshez


----------



## Markazit (2011 Március 22)

Markazit írta:


> kakas



sakál


----------



## Oldair (2011 Március 22)

neked mi kellene innen?


----------



## Markazit (2011 Március 22)

Markazit írta:


> sakál



láma


----------



## Benika (2011 Március 22)

Halihó mindenkinek.


----------



## zhivago (2011 Március 22)

nem voltál túl hatékony, 16 üzi/8 hónap


----------



## Markazit (2011 Március 22)

Markazit írta:


> láma



aranyhal


----------



## zhivago (2011 Március 22)

Ebook, Terry Pratchett - Agyaglábak.zip‎


----------



## Oldair (2011 Március 22)

nekünk ozstályéneklésire kell egy alap mert át kellett költeni a szöveget


----------



## zhivago (2011 Március 22)

Neked mi kellene?


----------



## Oldair (2011 Március 22)

xD megtaláltam máshol is akkor amit kerestem de most nem találom meg


----------



## Oldair (2011 Március 22)

Tankcsapda Adjon az ég Karaoke Megcsinálhatnám hogy kihúzkodom egy audio editorban de lusta vok és most megvan elvileg a 20 szal béke


----------



## Markazit (2011 Március 22)

Markazit írta:


> aranyhal



lablador


----------



## zhivago (2011 Március 22)

Béke


----------



## Oldair (2011 Március 22)

shit még nem engedi lehet hogy megint kell 2 napot várno mert új jelszót kértem :/


----------



## Markazit (2011 Március 22)

Markazit írta:


> lablador



róka


----------



## Markazit (2011 Március 22)

Markazit írta:


> róka



agár


----------



## Markazit (2011 Március 22)

Markazit írta:


> agár



rák


----------



## erosennin1979 (2011 Március 22)

*:d*

nagyon jóók


----------



## Markazit (2011 Március 22)

Markazit írta:


> rák



kutya


----------



## Markazit (2011 Március 22)

Markazit írta:


> kutya



angóra nyúl


----------



## erosennin1979 (2011 Március 22)

*:d*

Sziasztok


----------



## zhivago (2011 Március 22)

Meglett a tankcsapda?


----------



## Oldair (2011 Március 22)

Nah majd visszatérek holnap mégis mert vmiért nem megy bye


----------



## Oldair (2011 Március 22)

nem


----------



## erosennin1979 (2011 Március 22)

*:d*

Ezek mi hülyék:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B8dIq9Jmrt4&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Markazit (2011 Március 22)

Markazit írta:


> angóra nyúl



lazúrcinege


----------



## Markazit (2011 Március 22)

Markazit írta:


> lazúrcinege



egyszerű cinege


----------



## Markazit (2011 Március 22)

Markazit írta:


> egyszerű cinege



egyiptomi tüskéshátú egér


----------



## Tamsin (2011 Március 22)

Jelen!


----------



## cryon (2011 Március 22)

*1*

1


----------



## Pác Tivald (2011 Március 22)

1,


----------



## Pác Tivald (2011 Március 22)

5


----------



## Pác Tivald (2011 Március 22)

6


----------



## Pác Tivald (2011 Március 22)

2


----------



## Pác Tivald (2011 Március 22)

3


----------



## Pác Tivald (2011 Március 22)

4


----------



## Pác Tivald (2011 Március 22)

7


----------



## Pác Tivald (2011 Március 22)

8


----------



## Pác Tivald (2011 Március 22)

9


----------



## Pác Tivald (2011 Március 23)

10


----------



## Pác Tivald (2011 Március 23)

11


----------



## Pác Tivald (2011 Március 23)

12


----------



## Pác Tivald (2011 Március 23)

13


----------



## Pác Tivald (2011 Március 23)

14


----------



## Pác Tivald (2011 Március 23)

15


----------



## Pác Tivald (2011 Március 23)

16


----------



## Pác Tivald (2011 Március 23)

17


----------



## Pác Tivald (2011 Március 23)

18


----------



## Pác Tivald (2011 Március 23)

19


----------



## Pác Tivald (2011 Március 23)

20


----------



## Pác Tivald (2011 Március 23)

21


----------



## sorcier (2011 Március 23)

Sziasztok,mostmar jovok mindennap)


----------



## Benika (2011 Március 23)

már csak 19 hozzászólás


----------



## mohapafrany (2011 Március 23)

*ismerkedni a fórummal*

Bocsánat, et az első próbálkozásom, gyakorolni szeretném a hozzászólást


----------



## mohapafrany (2011 Március 23)

*működik?*



mohapafrany írta:


> Bocsánat, et az első próbálkozásom, gyakorolni szeretném a hozzászólást


 
Bocsánat, et az első próbálkozásom, gyakorolni szeretném a hozzászólást


----------



## mohapafrany (2011 Március 23)

miért jelent meg kétszer a szövegem?


----------



## mohapafrany (2011 Március 23)

tudja valaki megmondani, hogy van szükség erre a 20 hozzászólásra?


----------



## mohapafrany (2011 Március 23)

Ez jól néz ki

Bocs, bár az étel is jól néz ki, de eredetileg az edényre gondoltam. Hol lehet ilyet kapni. rézből?

mindig ilyxenkor elakadok, nem tudom, hogy átment-e redeti üzenetem vagy nem. Miért jelenim meg újra amit írtam?

én egyszer lefogytam 55 kiklót, és tartottam utána a súlyt kb. két évig, , de amint elkezdtem irodában dolgozni, szépen lessan visszajött minden



mohapafrany írta:


> én egyszer lefogytam 55 kiklót, és tartottam utána a súlyt kb. két évig, , de amint elkezdtem irodában dolgozni, szépen lessan visszajött minden


 
De persze ezt sporttal és fogyókúrával együtt tettem meg. Csak így sikerült

Bocs kihagytam egy lényeget: a fogyást nem hirtelen, hanem hanem lassan tettem, két évig tartott, úgy, hogy pl. buliban nem érdekelt semmi, ettem ittam... stb.

*jó*

Már megint nem tudom átment-e. fejleszteni kell a honlapot.

Tudja valaki megmondani, hogy a beidéz szó egyenértékű a hozzászól szóhoz?

gyors választ kérnék, mert lehet, hogy még lesz meg a 20 hozzászólás.
segítsenek

máshol is írtam, de így gíyorsabb választ kaphatok:
segítsenek meg tudni, hogy a beidéz szó egyenértékű-e a hozzásazólás szóval vagy nem?

máshol is írtam, de így gíyorsabb választ kaphatok:
segítsenek meg tudni, hogy a beidéz szó egyenértékű-e a hozzásazólás szóval vagy nem?

máshol is írtam, de így gíyorsabb választ kaphatok:
segítsenek meg tudni, hogy a beidéz szó egyenértékű-e a hozzásazólás szóval vagy nem?

máshol is írtam, de így gíyorsabb választ kaphatok:
segítsenek meg tudni, hogy a beidéz szó egyenértékű-e a hozzásazólás szóval vagy nem?

remélem vége lesz hamar: 
máshol is írtam, de így gíyorsabb választ kaphatok:
segítsenek meg tudni, hogy a beidéz szó egyenértékű-e a hozzásazólás szóval vagy nem

vége?máshol is írtam, de így gíyorsabb választ kaphatok:
segítsenek meg tudni, hogy a beidéz szó egyenértékű-e a hozzásazólás szóval vagy nem?



bamboleio írta:


> én neked a ginzenget ajálnom, én is használtam vizsgaidőszakban anno...
> 
> A teafaolaj és a grapefruitról már én is hallottam sok jót.
> A grapefruit például gombaölő és immunrendszer erősítő, a teafaolaj jó a pattanások ellen is.


 
Valakitől hallottam hogy bár a grapefriut egészséges, de túlzásba vétlele mgis káros, de már nem emlklszem miért, de valamilyen anyag van benne, ami nem jó

tudj valaki mondani a grapefriut előnyeit és hátrányait?

hallott-e valaki a SAPHO szindrómáról?
A lányom nak sajnos ilyen gondja van. Milyen gyulladás csökkentő al egjobb ehhez? és meddig kell beszedni. itt kevesen ismerik



mohapafrany írta:


> hallott-e valaki a SAPHO szindrómáról?
> A lányom nak sajnos ilyen gondja van. Milyen gyulladás csökkentő al egjobb ehhez? és meddig kell beszedni. itt kevesen ismerik


 
az is jó ha linket csatolnak

és köszönöm


----------



## dDomi (2011 Március 23)

*szeretet*

*Néha nyitva kell hagynunk az ajtót, engedni, hogy besétáljon rajta a legnagyobb álmunk. *


----------



## Uti Lajosné (2011 Március 23)

*Jó ez az oldal, de sajnos még nincs 20 hozzászólásom*

Jó ez az oldal


----------



## Uti Lajosné (2011 Március 23)

Játszóházi ötleteket szeretnék összegyűjteni.


----------



## vinagi (2011 Március 23)

Üdv. mindenkinek!


----------



## vinagi (2011 Március 23)

2


----------



## vinagi (2011 Március 23)

3


----------



## vinagi (2011 Március 23)

4


----------



## vinagi (2011 Március 23)

5


----------



## vinagi (2011 Március 23)

6


----------



## vinagi (2011 Március 23)

7


----------



## vinagi (2011 Március 23)

8


----------



## vinagi (2011 Március 23)

9


----------



## vinagi (2011 Március 23)

10


----------



## vinagi (2011 Március 23)

11


----------



## vinagi (2011 Március 23)

12


----------



## vinagi (2011 Március 23)

13


----------



## vinagi (2011 Március 23)

14


----------



## vinagi (2011 Március 23)

15


----------



## vinagi (2011 Március 23)

16


----------



## vinagi (2011 Március 23)

17


----------



## vinagi (2011 Március 23)

18


----------



## vinagi (2011 Március 23)

19


----------



## vinagi (2011 Március 23)

És az utolsó, köszönöm.


----------



## Roberson (2011 Március 23)

á akkor csatlakozok.


----------



## Roberson (2011 Március 23)

gyűjtöm a meglévő galaktikákat


----------



## Roberson (2011 Március 23)

igazából erre tartanék igényt


----------



## Roberson (2011 Március 23)

örülök, hogy itt lehetek


----------



## Roberson (2011 Március 23)

már majdnem letudom szedni:-D


----------



## Roberson (2011 Március 23)

és szerintem nincs


----------



## Roberson (2011 Március 23)

olyan ember


----------



## Roberson (2011 Március 23)

aki ezeket a


----------



## Roberson (2011 Március 23)

bejegíyzéseket


----------



## Roberson (2011 Március 23)

elolvassa


----------



## Roberson (2011 Március 23)

mert


----------



## Roberson (2011 Március 23)

szinte felesleges az egész


----------



## Roberson (2011 Március 23)

mert mindenki csak a 20at akarja gyűjteni. Pe


----------



## Roberson (2011 Március 23)

rsze ha nem így látod akkor ezt itt cáfold meg köszi


----------



## Roberson (2011 Március 23)

de ha nem akkor írd le azt, hogy nem cáfolod mert egyet értesz


----------



## Roberson (2011 Március 23)

és mivel már majdnem meg vagyok így lassan elbúcsúzok


----------



## Roberson (2011 Március 23)

és köszönöm hogy itt lehetek


----------



## Roberson (2011 Március 23)

cső mindenkinek


----------



## hoferi (2011 Március 23)

Szuper!


----------



## hoferi (2011 Március 23)

Csak a 20 hozzászólásomhoz még hiányzik egy pár.


----------



## hoferi (2011 Március 23)

Szeretnék majd én is le és feltölteni kottákat!


----------



## hoferi (2011 Március 23)

Van sok kottám!


----------



## hoferi (2011 Március 23)

Remélem, lesz még több!


----------



## hoferi (2011 Március 23)

egyszer összejön


----------



## hoferi (2011 Március 23)

És meglesz


----------



## hoferi (2011 Március 23)

Na még vagy 10


----------



## hoferi (2011 Március 23)

még 8


----------



## hoferi (2011 Március 23)

7


----------



## hoferi (2011 Március 23)

6


----------



## hoferi (2011 Március 23)

5


----------



## hoferi (2011 Március 23)

4


----------



## hoferi (2011 Március 23)

3


----------



## hoferi (2011 Március 23)

2


----------



## hoferi (2011 Március 23)

1


----------



## hoferi (2011 Március 23)

0


----------



## Dilimari (2011 Március 23)

Hellüka


----------



## lukacsne (2011 Március 23)

sziasztok

és ahogy ígértem tegnap ma megpróbálok könyveket megosztani én is veletek, remélem hogy sikerül feltöltenem, pdf formátumban van mindenem.

a könyvek előlapjai, bocs az előbb nem ment el, látszik hogy még kezdő vagyok ...


----------



## Dilimari (2011 Március 23)

Halihóka, már csak 18 hozzászólásom hiányzik.


----------



## Dilimari (2011 Március 23)

beköszönk én is


----------



## Dilimari (2011 Március 23)

16 van még


----------



## lukacsne (2011 Március 23)

a könyv boritói


----------



## Benika (2011 Március 23)

már csak 18


----------



## Benika (2011 Március 23)

még 17


----------



## Benika (2011 Március 23)

16


----------



## vera528 (2011 Március 23)

Sziasztok!


----------



## marica68 (2011 Március 23)

Sajna nekem még ezen kívül 19


----------



## marica68 (2011 Március 23)

sziasztok..még 18


----------



## marica68 (2011 Március 23)

17


----------



## GIGI (2011 Március 23)




----------



## marica68 (2011 Március 23)

Sziasztok ! Melitta köszi a segítséget ! még 17 kell


----------



## marica68 (2011 Március 23)

"Az idő igaz s eldönti ami nem az"


----------



## Baliko80 (2011 Március 23)

Köszike


----------



## Baliko80 (2011 Március 23)

1000köszönet!


----------



## Baliko80 (2011 Március 23)

Thx!


----------



## Baliko80 (2011 Március 23)

Thanks


----------



## Baliko80 (2011 Március 23)

Danke


----------



## marica68 (2011 Március 23)

még 15


----------



## kotyagos1 (2011 Március 23)

*Sziasztok!*

Sziasztok!

Én itt új vagyok és csak szeretnék beköszönni!!!


----------



## Atipirin (2011 Március 23)

Hajrá!


----------



## Atipirin (2011 Március 23)

Én is szeretnék már...


----------



## Atipirin (2011 Március 23)

Mennyi van még hátra?
Nem számoltam!
Lehet valahol ezt látni?

Üdv,Ati


----------



## titoth (2011 Március 23)

*hello*

hello kanadai magyarok!
en magyarorszagi magyar vagyok, de nemetorszagban elek most egy kicsit..


----------



## titoth (2011 Március 23)

ha teljes jogu tag akarok lenni akkor nekem csak irogatni kell, vagy a ti valaszaitokra is szukseg van?


----------



## titoth (2011 Március 23)

bar en mar most is teljes jogunak erzem magam.. 
nezopont kerdese.


----------



## odie992 (2011 Március 23)

1


----------



## odie992 (2011 Március 23)

2


----------



## odie992 (2011 Március 23)

3


----------



## odie992 (2011 Március 23)

4


----------



## odie992 (2011 Március 23)

5


----------



## odie992 (2011 Március 23)

6


----------



## odie992 (2011 Március 23)

7


----------



## odie992 (2011 Március 23)

8


----------



## odie992 (2011 Március 23)

9


----------



## odie992 (2011 Március 23)

10


----------



## odie992 (2011 Március 23)

11


----------



## odie992 (2011 Március 23)

12


----------



## odie992 (2011 Március 23)

13


----------



## odie992 (2011 Március 23)

14


----------



## odie992 (2011 Március 23)

15


----------



## odie992 (2011 Március 23)

16


----------



## odie992 (2011 Március 23)

17


----------



## odie992 (2011 Március 23)

18


----------



## odie992 (2011 Március 23)

19


----------



## odie992 (2011 Március 23)

20 és bocsi a spamért, kellett a 20 hsz


----------



## Dilimari (2011 Március 23)

15


----------



## Dilimari (2011 Március 23)

14


----------



## Dilimari (2011 Március 23)

még 13


----------



## gorbedome (2011 Március 23)

helló


----------



## gorbedome (2011 Március 23)

Azt hiszem beírok 20at ha nem baj


----------



## gorbedome (2011 Március 23)

Ez lesz a harmadik


----------



## gorbedome (2011 Március 23)

és tényleg bocsi


----------



## Dilimari (2011 Március 23)

12 üzenet


----------



## gorbedome (2011 Március 23)

5


----------



## gorbedome (2011 Március 23)

6


----------



## Dilimari (2011 Március 23)

hajrá


----------



## gorbedome (2011 Március 23)

:d


----------



## Dilimari (2011 Március 23)

félidő


----------



## gorbedome (2011 Március 23)

neked is


----------



## Dilimari (2011 Március 23)

versenyezzünk


----------



## gorbedome (2011 Március 23)

8


----------



## Dilimari (2011 Március 23)

jó kis üzik


----------



## gorbedome (2011 Március 23)

ok


----------



## Dilimari (2011 Március 23)

uncsi


----------



## gorbedome (2011 Március 23)

bár szerintem te fogsz nyerni


----------



## Dilimari (2011 Március 23)

haladunk


----------



## gorbedome (2011 Március 23)

Te honnan vagy? Mármint Szlovákia melyik részéről


----------



## Dilimari (2011 Március 23)

de igy egy kicsit szórakoztatóbb nem


----------



## gorbedome (2011 Március 23)

nyugat-kelet


----------



## Dilimari (2011 Március 23)

Rimaszombat környéke
MO - Ózd mellől, csak a határ másik oldaláról


----------



## gorbedome (2011 Március 23)

Yep!!!!!


----------



## Dilimari (2011 Március 23)

kelet, inkább közép


----------



## gorbedome (2011 Március 23)

Az pont a másik vége az országnak


----------



## Dilimari (2011 Március 23)

mág három kell, mért nem lehet egyszerre letudni


----------



## gorbedome (2011 Március 23)

kár


----------



## Dilimari (2011 Március 23)

igen a másik vége, a világ másik vége


----------



## gorbedome (2011 Március 23)

nekem négy


----------



## Dilimari (2011 Március 23)

ez valóban a világ vége


----------



## gorbedome (2011 Március 23)

de ott legalább nyugi van


----------



## Dilimari (2011 Március 23)

neked letelt már a 48 órád? nekem még csak a fele de legalább az üziket letudtam


----------



## gorbedome (2011 Március 23)

a világ vége az a magyar határ


----------



## Dilimari (2011 Március 23)

igen nyugi van túl nagy a nyugi


----------



## Dilimari (2011 Március 23)

hát igen a határ is vehetjük végpontnak


----------



## gorbedome (2011 Március 23)

elvileg leteltem. inkább a nyugiban ülnék mint most itthon


----------



## gorbedome (2011 Március 23)

nem még nem telt le, talán majd holnap


----------



## m-angyal (2011 Március 23)

Dwikk írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Betty Mahmoody - Lányom nélkül soha
> 
> ...


Szia, nekem megvan de meg nagyon uj vagyok itt nem tudom, hogyan lehetne feltolteni!


----------



## TINVEST (2011 Március 23)

Üdvözlök mindenkit


----------



## TINVEST (2011 Március 23)

Kissé furcsa ez


----------



## TINVEST (2011 Március 23)

Mi a hozzászólások értelme?


----------



## TINVEST (2011 Március 23)

A kommunikáció logikája?


----------



## TINVEST (2011 Március 23)

Vagy kapcsolat teremtés?


----------



## TINVEST (2011 Március 23)

Vagy a virtuális élet létrehozása!


----------



## TINVEST (2011 Március 23)

Ez már filozófiai kérdés,


----------



## TINVEST (2011 Március 23)

Vagy nem?


----------



## TINVEST (2011 Március 23)

Inkább hajlok arra, hogy egy opció


----------



## TINVEST (2011 Március 23)

Hogy mire?


----------



## TINVEST (2011 Március 23)

Arra hogy egy másik dimenziót is elérjünk


----------



## TINVEST (2011 Március 23)

De az is fontos, hogy az entitások kapcsolatot építsenek


----------



## TINVEST (2011 Március 23)

Valamint a információk áramlása így független


----------



## TINVEST (2011 Március 23)

És nem korlátozható


----------



## TINVEST (2011 Március 23)

Ez majdnem a teljes szabadság


----------



## TINVEST (2011 Március 23)

Ezért fontos hogy minden lehetőséget létrehozzunk


----------



## TINVEST (2011 Március 23)

Vagy kitaláljunk


----------



## TINVEST (2011 Március 23)

Vagy megalkossunk


----------



## TINVEST (2011 Március 23)

A lényeg hogy csináljunk valamit


----------



## TINVEST (2011 Március 23)

Ezért fontos a kapcsolat


----------



## Adrii92 (2011 Március 23)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg



Köszönöm!


----------



## Adrii92 (2011 Március 23)

TINVEST írta:


> A lényeg hogy csináljunk valamit


20 kommentre gyúrok!


----------



## Adrii92 (2011 Március 23)

TINVEST írta:


> Ezért fontos a kapcsolat



számít a komment


----------



## Adrii92 (2011 Március 23)

TINVEST írta:


> Ezért fontos hogy minden lehetőséget létrehozzunk



komment


----------



## Adrii92 (2011 Március 23)

TINVEST írta:


> Ezért fontos a kapcsolat


 komment kell


----------



## Adrii92 (2011 Március 23)

TINVEST írta:


> Ez majdnem a teljes szabadság


 
kommmm


----------



## Adrii92 (2011 Március 23)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


 köszönöm


----------



## Adrii92 (2011 Március 23)

vinagi írta:


> 12


 12


----------



## Adrii92 (2011 Március 23)

1


----------



## Adrii92 (2011 Március 23)

2


----------



## Adrii92 (2011 Március 23)

3


----------



## Adrii92 (2011 Március 23)

4


----------



## Adrii92 (2011 Március 23)

5


----------



## Adrii92 (2011 Március 23)

6


----------



## rezo (2011 Március 23)

Első Hozzászólásom


----------



## rezo (2011 Március 23)

második


----------



## rezo (2011 Március 23)

Mindig megnevettet
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RP4abiHdQpc
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N9oxmRT2YWw


----------



## Joxemi (2011 Március 23)

10. Üdv mindenki!


----------



## Joxemi (2011 Március 23)

jó lenne, ha már a tizedik lenne...


----------



## Benika (2011 Március 23)

már nincs sok hátra
halihó midenkinek


----------



## Benika (2011 Március 23)

mindenkinek


----------



## thybo (2011 Március 23)

sziasztok


----------



## thybo (2011 Március 23)

jo kis zene


----------



## thybo (2011 Március 23)




----------



## thybo (2011 Március 23)

elég nehéz 20 hozzá szolást irni


----------



## thybo (2011 Március 23)

baby gabi


----------



## thybo (2011 Március 23)

baby gabi (jo kis zene)


----------



## thybo (2011 Március 23)

össze jön lassan


----------



## thybo (2011 Március 23)

kovács Kati


----------



## thybo (2011 Március 23)

kis hofi


----------



## thybo (2011 Március 23)

lassan lassan össze jön


----------



## thybo (2011 Március 23)

még küzdök érte


----------



## thybo (2011 Március 23)

ez is jo


----------



## thybo (2011 Március 23)

nem adom fel


----------



## thybo (2011 Március 23)

bódi guszti


----------



## thybo (2011 Március 23)

remélem hasznát fogja valaki venne ezeknek a midiknek


----------



## Benika (2011 Március 23)

ha minden igaz már csak 13


----------



## thybo (2011 Március 23)

akinek kellesz küldök majd mp3 sajátkészitésü alapokat is


----------



## thybo (2011 Március 23)

\\m/


----------



## thybo (2011 Március 23)

remélem hogy ez már a 20.


----------



## thybo (2011 Március 23)

miért nem tudok még mindig letölteni????


----------



## thybo (2011 Március 23)

elküldtem 20 üzenetet még ha nem is biztos hogy érdekel valakit de még mindig nem tudok letölteni semmit az oldalról miért van ez?


----------



## hesslaci (2011 Március 23)

Egy moly, két moly, száz moly, számolj


----------



## hesslaci (2011 Március 23)

Küldök pár linket érdekes lehet
http://www.magtudin.org/Books.htm


----------



## hesslaci (2011 Március 23)

http://moly.hu/


----------



## hesslaci (2011 Március 23)

http://tortenelemportal.hu/


----------



## czemoorsi (2011 Március 23)

1


----------



## czemoorsi (2011 Március 23)

2


----------



## czemoorsi (2011 Március 23)

3


----------



## egyedike (2011 Március 23)

elvileg meg van a húsz hozzászólásom,mégse tudok mit kezdeni


----------



## czemoorsi (2011 Március 23)

4


----------



## czemoorsi (2011 Március 23)

5


----------



## czemoorsi (2011 Március 23)

6


----------



## czemoorsi (2011 Március 23)

7


----------



## czemoorsi (2011 Március 23)

8


----------



## czemoorsi (2011 Március 23)

9


----------



## czemoorsi (2011 Március 23)

10


----------



## czemoorsi (2011 Március 23)

11


----------



## czemoorsi (2011 Március 23)

12


----------



## czemoorsi (2011 Március 23)

13


----------



## czemoorsi (2011 Március 23)

14


----------



## czemoorsi (2011 Március 23)

15


----------



## czemoorsi (2011 Március 23)

16


----------



## czemoorsi (2011 Március 23)

17


----------



## mshalo (2011 Március 23)

*EN vagyok*

En vagyok 
Voltam
Es leszek meg 1darabig

Hello


----------



## czemoorsi (2011 Március 23)

18


----------



## mshalo (2011 Március 23)

Elfelejtettem mondani Bela vagyok es nem felek!


----------



## czemoorsi (2011 Március 23)

19


----------



## czemoorsi (2011 Március 23)

20


----------



## mshalo (2011 Március 23)

en 30 folott vagyok mar


----------



## czemoorsi (2011 Március 23)

21, h legyen biztos


----------



## mshalo (2011 Március 23)

szeretem a spenotot es a szoke noket


----------



## mshalo (2011 Március 23)

es keresem Mihajlovoi szuletesu Horvath Gyorgyot.


----------



## mshalo (2011 Március 23)

tORONTo rulez


----------



## mshalo (2011 Március 23)

es A FOCITANARNOM is ott lakik valahol SM gimnazium szabadka


----------



## mshalo (2011 Március 23)

A nagy Coca koca rafekudt a kismalacra


----------



## burjan2zsuzsa (2011 Március 23)

Sziasztok!


----------



## mshalo (2011 Március 23)

23


----------



## palpeter (2011 Március 23)

Sziasztok


----------



## palpeter (2011 Március 23)

Még egyszer...


----------



## hesslaci (2011 Március 23)

A szexújság olyan irodalmi alkotás, amit arra terveztek, hogy fél kézzel lapozzuk!


----------



## hesslaci (2011 Március 23)

http://tortenelemportal.hu/


----------



## hesslaci (2011 Március 23)

Gondolsz-e majd rám?


----------



## nerine (2011 Március 23)

1


----------



## nerine (2011 Március 23)

2


----------



## nerine (2011 Március 23)

3


----------



## nerine (2011 Március 23)

4


----------



## nerine (2011 Március 23)

5


----------



## citrom32 (2011 Március 23)

helló mindenki


----------



## citrom32 (2011 Március 23)

még alszik a város


----------



## citrom32 (2011 Március 23)

valaki van???


----------



## Benika (2011 Március 24)

még mindig itt vagyok


----------



## dbori (2011 Március 24)

*szia*

Szia, jelen


----------



## Hrabo47 (2011 Március 24)

*füben, fában ...*



Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


Sajnos meg kellett tanulnom a saját bőrömön, hogy a természet a legjobb orvos.


----------



## amael (2011 Március 24)

*Sziasztok*

Sziasztok!


----------



## amael (2011 Március 24)

1


----------



## tulika1970 (2011 Március 24)

az első hozzászólásom


----------



## tulika1970 (2011 Március 24)

sziasztok


----------



## tulika1970 (2011 Március 24)

még egyszer köszönök


----------



## tulika1970 (2011 Március 24)

akinek még nem köszöntem


----------



## tulika1970 (2011 Március 24)

és még egy utolsó..


----------



## tulika1970 (2011 Március 24)

ez már a hatodik


----------



## tulika1970 (2011 Március 24)

még 13


----------



## tulika1970 (2011 Március 24)

Záhonyban süt a nap


----------



## tulika1970 (2011 Március 24)

meg majdnem egész Magyarországon


----------



## tulika1970 (2011 Március 24)

már egy óra eltelt a mai munkaidőből


----------



## tulika1970 (2011 Március 24)

már túl vagyok a felén


----------



## tulika1970 (2011 Március 24)

egész jól megy ez nekem


----------



## tulika1970 (2011 Március 24)

már kezdek belejönni


----------



## tulika1970 (2011 Március 24)

nemsokára írok majd egy összetett mondatot is


----------



## tulika1970 (2011 Március 24)

Kék az ég és zöld a fű és egyszerű az élet.....


----------



## tulika1970 (2011 Március 24)

egyre több kedvem van az egészhez


----------



## tulika1970 (2011 Március 24)

na már kezdem megszeretni ezt az egészet


----------



## tulika1970 (2011 Március 24)

nemsokára abba fogom hagyni


----------



## tulika1970 (2011 Március 24)

jaj mindjárt vége!!!


----------



## tulika1970 (2011 Március 24)

na ez a 20.


----------



## tulika1970 (2011 Március 24)

és még egy mert kell egy ráadás is


----------



## 19593 (2011 Március 24)

**

Sziasztok! Remélem én is hamarosan belenézhetek a sok szép munkához!


----------



## 19593 (2011 Március 24)

**

A hastánc csodálatos dolog ha valaki elsajátitja


----------



## 19593 (2011 Március 24)

**

Ide is benézel legközelebb


----------



## 19593 (2011 Március 24)

**

Biztos nagyon szépek lehetnek


----------



## 19593 (2011 Március 24)

**

Nagyon szép és kellemes napot kívánok !!!


----------



## 19593 (2011 Március 24)

**

Nagyon érdekes lehet !!!!


----------



## 19593 (2011 Március 24)

**

Nagyon szeretném már látni a sok szép kreativ munkákat!


----------



## 19593 (2011 Március 24)

**

Nagyon szép kellemes napot kívánok!!!!


----------



## cukorka001 (2011 Március 24)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


 sziasztok!


----------



## 19593 (2011 Március 24)

**

Köszike!!!!


----------



## 19593 (2011 Március 24)

**

Nagyon szép!!!


----------



## kotyagos1 (2011 Március 24)

Akkor sziasztok!


----------



## kotyagos1 (2011 Március 24)

Kellemes napot!


----------



## kotyagos1 (2011 Március 24)

Remélem nálatok is süt a nap!


----------



## kotyagos1 (2011 Március 24)

Itt nálunk hétágra süt!!! Végre.


----------



## kotyagos1 (2011 Március 24)

Bár azt mondják, hogy a hétvégén ismét jön a lehűlés.


----------



## kotyagos1 (2011 Március 24)

Remélem nincs igazuk az időjósoknak!


----------



## kotyagos1 (2011 Március 24)

Mostanában azonban egyre jobban eltalálják, hogy milyen idő lesz.


----------



## gylaccos (2011 Március 24)

nem is tudom, hol tartok.. de mindjárt kiderül


----------



## gylaccos (2011 Március 24)

Akkor legyen meg a 18. is.


----------



## gylaccos (2011 Március 24)

Imádom, hogy így süt a Nap.


----------



## gylaccos (2011 Március 24)

Akkor az utolsó se árválkodjon a billentyűzetben


----------



## jarder (2011 Március 24)

Érdekes dolog ez a 20 hozzászólás


----------



## jarder (2011 Március 24)

Ha kényszerből kell összehozni 20-at....


----------



## jarder (2011 Március 24)

Az ember nem tudja hirtelen....


----------



## jarder (2011 Március 24)

...hogy mit is írjak...


----------



## jarder (2011 Március 24)

Pedig, ha nem kényszer hatására...


----------



## jarder (2011 Március 24)

pusztán saját világnézetének kiformálásra....


----------



## jarder (2011 Március 24)

írja a hozzászólásait...


----------



## jarder (2011 Március 24)

....akkor sokkal könnyebbé válik az egész.


----------



## jarder (2011 Március 24)

Én úgy gondolom...


----------



## jarder (2011 Március 24)

- beleértve az eddigi tapasztalataimat...


----------



## jarder (2011 Március 24)

..hogy az ilyen beszélgetések teljesen feleslegesek.


----------



## jarder (2011 Március 24)

Mert mit is írhatna az ember magáról, esetleg a körülölelő világról..


----------



## jarder (2011 Március 24)

Amikor csak az munkálkodik benne..


----------



## jarder (2011 Március 24)

...hogy minél gyorsabban összeszedje...


----------



## jarder (2011 Március 24)

a 20 bejegyzést.


----------



## jarder (2011 Március 24)

Ha van bennem egy olyan gondolat...


----------



## jarder (2011 Március 24)

...amit nem szeretnék megosztani a közösséggel...


----------



## jarder (2011 Március 24)

....az bennragad a tudatomba...


----------



## jarder (2011 Március 24)

..de később megállíthatatlanul tör a felszínre


----------



## Catalina20 (2011 Március 24)

szia, jelen


----------



## dokus56 (2011 Március 24)

*Üdvözlés.*

Üdvözlök mindenkit.Dokus56.


----------



## dokus56 (2011 Március 24)

*Jelen van...*

Dokus56 jelen.


----------



## kotyagos1 (2011 Március 24)

Sziasztok!
Szuper ez a lehetőség.


----------



## kotyagos1 (2011 Március 24)

Így tényleg jó gyorsan össze lehet szedni a 20 hozzászólást!


----------



## kotyagos1 (2011 Március 24)

Thomas Kenneally:
Schindler listája


----------



## kolibrifika (2011 Március 24)

*sziasztok*

hogyan tudok összeszedni 20 hozzászólást?


----------



## kolibrifika (2011 Március 24)

:d


----------



## Szömörce (2011 Március 24)

11


----------



## Szömörce (2011 Március 24)

12


----------



## Szömörce (2011 Március 24)

13


----------



## Szömörce (2011 Március 24)

14


----------



## Szömörce (2011 Március 24)

15


----------



## Szömörce (2011 Március 24)

16


----------



## Szömörce (2011 Március 24)

17


----------



## Szömörce (2011 Március 24)

18


----------



## Szömörce (2011 Március 24)

19


----------



## dertom (2011 Március 24)

Hello mindenkinek


----------



## Szömörce (2011 Március 24)

20


----------



## dertom (2011 Március 24)

üdv


----------



## dertom (2011 Március 24)

21?


----------



## Szömörce (2011 Március 24)

21


----------



## dertom (2011 Március 24)

még 17


----------



## Szömörce (2011 Március 24)

Bocsi, elnéztem


----------



## dertom (2011 Március 24)

16


----------



## dertom (2011 Március 24)

15


----------



## dertom (2011 Március 24)

14


----------



## dertom (2011 Március 24)

13


----------



## dertom (2011 Március 24)

jah már csak 11


----------



## dertom (2011 Március 24)

10


----------



## Szömörce (2011 Március 24)

21 hozzászólás, mégsem enged képet megnézni


----------



## dertom (2011 Március 24)

8


----------



## dertom (2011 Március 24)

két napja tag vagy már?


----------



## dertom (2011 Március 24)

6


----------



## dertom (2011 Március 24)

5


----------



## dertom (2011 Március 24)

4


----------



## dertom (2011 Március 24)

3


----------



## dertom (2011 Március 24)

2


----------



## dertom (2011 Március 24)

még 1


----------



## dertom (2011 Március 24)

ez az 20.


----------



## Szömörce (2011 Március 24)

hiába , nem enged


----------



## dertom (2011 Március 24)

nekem sen :S:S pedig meg van a 20hsz és már egy hete regeltem:S


----------



## tomeesan (2011 Március 24)

Én meg megint ide keveredtem...


----------



## tomeesan (2011 Március 24)

csak zavar ez a 20 hozzászólásos mizéria


----------



## tomeesan (2011 Március 24)

pedig nagyon jó tartalmak vannak fenn


----------



## tomeesan (2011 Március 24)

nem tudom hányadiknál tarthatok


----------



## tomeesan (2011 Március 24)

de... ez a 11...


----------



## tomeesan (2011 Március 24)

már csak 9


----------



## tomeesan (2011 Március 24)

8, és megvan a hőn áhított könyv


----------



## tomeesan (2011 Március 24)

7...


----------



## tomeesan (2011 Március 24)

6....


----------



## tomeesan (2011 Március 24)

remélem engedni fogja....


----------



## tomeesan (2011 Március 24)

4... and free to go


----------



## tomeesan (2011 Március 24)

final countdown


----------



## tomeesan (2011 Március 24)

2


----------



## tomeesan (2011 Március 24)

1


----------



## tomeesan (2011 Március 24)

megvan a 20... próba...


----------



## tomeesan (2011 Március 24)

nekem sem engedi


----------



## lumper89 (2011 Március 24)

s


----------



## lumper89 (2011 Március 24)

z


----------



## Nori62 (2011 Március 24)

ügyes


----------



## lumper89 (2011 Március 24)

é


----------



## lumper89 (2011 Március 24)

p


----------



## lumper89 (2011 Március 24)

n


----------



## lumper89 (2011 Március 24)

a


----------



## Nori62 (2011 Március 24)

4


----------



## Nori62 (2011 Március 24)

ötödik


----------



## Nori62 (2011 Március 24)

még sok van hátra


----------



## Nori62 (2011 Március 24)

haladunk


----------



## Nori62 (2011 Március 24)

zajban nehéz dolgozni


----------



## Nori62 (2011 Március 24)

megnéztem a filmeket


----------



## lumper89 (2011 Március 24)

j


----------



## Nori62 (2011 Március 24)

látogatót kaptam


----------



## lumper89 (2011 Március 24)

ajj


----------



## Nori62 (2011 Március 24)

hu


----------



## lumper89 (2011 Március 24)

:s


----------



## Nori62 (2011 Március 24)

áááá


----------



## lumper89 (2011 Március 24)

aaa


----------



## Nori62 (2011 Március 24)

tetszik


----------



## Nori62 (2011 Március 24)

víz


----------



## lumper89 (2011 Március 24)

ewrwe


----------



## lumper89 (2011 Március 24)

yx


----------



## Nori62 (2011 Március 24)

tűz


----------



## lumper89 (2011 Március 24)

gfbfg


----------



## Nori62 (2011 Március 24)

fa


----------



## Nori62 (2011 Március 24)

fém


----------



## lumper89 (2011 Március 24)

:8:


----------



## Nori62 (2011 Március 24)

föld


----------



## lumper89 (2011 Március 24)

gfdkhgf


----------



## lumper89 (2011 Március 24)

\\m/\\m/\\m/


----------



## lumper89 (2011 Március 24)




----------



## lumper89 (2011 Március 24)

:33:


----------



## lumper89 (2011 Március 24)




----------



## lumper89 (2011 Március 24)




----------



## lumper89 (2011 Március 24)




----------



## Nori62 (2011 Március 24)

mindjárt kész


----------



## Nori62 (2011 Március 24)

huh


----------



## Nori62 (2011 Március 24)

ó


----------



## Nori62 (2011 Március 24)

Valami nem jól működik


----------



## Nori62 (2011 Március 24)

Ez egy teljesen új üzenet! Mi a probléma?


----------



## Nori62 (2011 Március 24)

Mehetek a fórumra?


----------



## amalie (2011 Március 24)

*Gulyásleves! No.1!*


----------



## divan (2011 Március 24)

Megérkeztem én is.


----------



## divan (2011 Március 24)

Bééé


----------



## Syanna (2011 Március 24)

**

1.


----------



## Syanna (2011 Március 24)

**

2.


----------



## Syanna (2011 Március 24)

3


----------



## Syanna (2011 Március 24)

4


----------



## Syanna (2011 Március 24)

5


----------



## Syanna (2011 Március 24)

6


----------



## Syanna (2011 Március 24)

7


----------



## Syanna (2011 Március 24)

8


----------



## Syanna (2011 Március 24)

9


----------



## Syanna (2011 Március 24)

10


----------



## Syanna (2011 Március 24)

11


----------



## Syanna (2011 Március 24)

12


----------



## Syanna (2011 Március 24)

13


----------



## Syanna (2011 Március 24)

14


----------



## Syanna (2011 Március 24)

15


----------



## Syanna (2011 Március 24)

16


----------



## Syanna (2011 Március 24)

17


----------



## Syanna (2011 Március 24)

18


----------



## Syanna (2011 Március 24)

19


----------



## Syanna (2011 Március 24)

és utolsó


----------



## Kepuszeg (2011 Március 24)

3


----------



## Kepuszeg (2011 Március 24)

4


----------



## Kepuszeg (2011 Március 24)

5


----------



## Kepuszeg (2011 Március 24)

6


----------



## Kepuszeg (2011 Március 24)

7


----------



## Kepuszeg (2011 Március 24)

8


----------



## Kepuszeg (2011 Március 24)

9


----------



## Kepuszeg (2011 Március 24)

10


----------



## Kepuszeg (2011 Március 24)

11


----------



## Kepuszeg (2011 Március 24)

12


----------



## Kepuszeg (2011 Március 24)

13


----------



## Kepuszeg (2011 Március 24)

14


----------



## Kepuszeg (2011 Március 24)

15


----------



## Kepuszeg (2011 Március 24)

16


----------



## Kepuszeg (2011 Március 24)

17


----------



## Kepuszeg (2011 Március 24)

18


----------



## Kepuszeg (2011 Március 24)

19


----------



## Kepuszeg (2011 Március 24)

20


----------



## Kepuszeg (2011 Március 24)

21


----------



## Benika (2011 Március 24)

szóval büntetésből kapcsol ki


----------



## Benika (2011 Március 24)

10


----------



## Benika (2011 Március 24)

9


----------



## encike2008 (2011 Március 24)

Minden anyag szuper!Alig várom hogy megnézhessem őket!


----------



## encike2008 (2011 Március 24)

Ezeket kerestem!Nagyon köszönöm!


----------



## encike2008 (2011 Március 24)

Jól használhatóak a feltöltött dolgok!


----------



## xy77 (2011 Március 24)

amalie írta:


> *Gulyásleves! No.1!*



Így van


----------



## Benika (2011 Március 24)

8


----------



## rickkati (2011 Március 24)

Üdvözlet Fótról!


----------



## rickkati (2011 Március 24)

Szeretném összeszedni a 20 hozzászólást!


----------



## rickkati (2011 Március 24)




----------



## xy77 (2011 Március 24)

TLoF írta:


> A virslipörkölt: Nem a legolcsóbb kaja, de jól imitálja a pörköltet.
> 
> Veszünk egy fél kiló virslit, és úgy fözzük meg mintha rendes pörköltet készitenénk, csak 2-3óra helyett olyan 20 perc alatt készen van, és valamilvel olcsóbban is ki lehet jönni vele.


 Ki fogom próbálni.


----------



## encike2008 (2011 Március 24)

Auitizmus témakörben minden segítséget szívesen fogadok!Köszi!


----------



## rickkati (2011 Március 24)

A számolás is bejön!


----------



## xy77 (2011 Március 24)

bruzak írta:


> Az egész gyorsabb mint egy esküvő, a bíró nagyon unta magát és vagy 10X ugyan azokat a kérdéseket tette fel. Persze meg is válaszolta saját magának. 25 perc alatt szünettel együtt meg volt a békítő és a válás is.
> kb. ennyi



Nem semmi...


----------



## xy77 (2011 Március 24)

evajudit írta:


> Van olyan hely, ahol azt mondják a férfiakra:
> 
> Mind egy tyúk tojta!
> 
> ...



igen


----------



## xy77 (2011 Március 24)

Névnap


----------



## xy77 (2011 Március 24)

xy77 írta:


> Névnap


És születésnap 2 nap múlva.


----------



## xy77 (2011 Március 24)

Szabina1993 írta:


> Nyárszagú most az este
> Olyan nyárszagú most az este,
> jólesik hallgatni a csöndet...
> Lelkem kopott léghajó,
> ...


szép


----------



## xy77 (2011 Március 24)

Sziasztok


----------



## Hrabo47 (2011 Március 24)

*kezdet*



Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


Most regisztráltam, és még csak ismerkedek a lehetőségekkel, tartalommal, stb.


----------



## Astor01 (2011 Március 24)

:d


----------



## Astor01 (2011 Március 24)

Üdv!


----------



## Astor01 (2011 Március 24)

Nem igazán értem, hogy mi értelme ennek az egésznek.


----------



## Astor01 (2011 Március 24)

Főleg, ha teljesen értelmetlen hozzászólásokkal is el lehet érni a szükséges minimumot.


----------



## Astor01 (2011 Március 24)

1


----------



## Astor01 (2011 Március 24)

2


----------



## Astor01 (2011 Március 24)

3


----------



## Astor01 (2011 Március 24)

8


----------



## Astor01 (2011 Március 24)

9


----------



## Astor01 (2011 Március 24)

10


----------



## Astor01 (2011 Március 24)

11


----------



## Astor01 (2011 Március 24)

jó játék


----------



## Astor01 (2011 Március 24)

13


----------



## Astor01 (2011 Március 24)

14


----------



## Astor01 (2011 Március 24)

15


----------



## Astor01 (2011 Március 24)

16


----------



## Astor01 (2011 Március 24)

17


----------



## Astor01 (2011 Március 24)

18


----------



## Astor01 (2011 Március 24)

19


----------



## Astor01 (2011 Március 24)

20


----------



## Király Judit (2011 Március 24)

*köszi*



Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


 köszi


----------



## Király Judit (2011 Március 24)

*a*



Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


 a


----------



## Király Judit (2011 Március 24)

a


----------



## Király Judit (2011 Március 24)

*c*



Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


 


Melitta írta:


> 1, jelen


 c


----------



## Király Judit (2011 Március 24)

g


----------



## Király Judit (2011 Március 24)

f


----------



## Király Judit (2011 Március 24)

h


----------



## Király Judit (2011 Március 24)

k


----------



## Király Judit (2011 Március 24)

l


----------



## Király Judit (2011 Március 24)

é


----------



## Király Judit (2011 Március 24)

m


----------



## Király Judit (2011 Március 24)

x


----------



## Király Judit (2011 Március 24)

á


----------



## Király Judit (2011 Március 24)

ű


----------



## Király Judit (2011 Március 24)

ö


----------



## Király Judit (2011 Március 24)

ü


----------



## Király Judit (2011 Március 24)

ó


----------



## Király Judit (2011 Március 24)

q


----------



## Király Judit (2011 Március 24)

www


----------



## Király Judit (2011 Március 24)

eee


----------



## Király Judit (2011 Március 24)

1


----------



## Király Judit (2011 Március 24)

2


----------



## Benika (2011 Március 24)

7


----------



## Benika (2011 Március 24)

6


----------



## Benika (2011 Március 24)

5


----------



## Benika (2011 Március 24)

4


----------



## Benika (2011 Március 24)

3


----------



## Benika (2011 Március 24)

2


----------



## Benika (2011 Március 24)

1


----------



## Piriti Gábor (2011 Március 24)

szia én is jelen


----------



## Piriti Gábor (2011 Március 24)

megint


----------



## Piriti Gábor (2011 Március 24)

most is 13.


----------



## Piriti Gábor (2011 Március 24)

még mindig


----------



## Piriti Gábor (2011 Március 24)

15.


----------



## Piriti Gábor (2011 Március 24)

16.


----------



## Piriti Gábor (2011 Március 24)

17.


----------



## Piriti Gábor (2011 Március 24)

18.


----------



## Piriti Gábor (2011 Március 24)

19.


----------



## Piriti Gábor (2011 Március 24)

és a bűvös 20.


----------



## Benika (2011 Március 24)

0


----------



## Piriti Gábor (2011 Március 24)

21.csak hogy biztos legyen


----------



## Benika (2011 Március 24)

b


----------



## Benika (2011 Március 24)

n


----------



## Benika (2011 Március 24)

k


----------



## Benika (2011 Március 24)

a


----------



## Benika (2011 Március 24)

még mindig nem enged letölteni


----------



## Benika (2011 Március 24)

ezt nem értem


----------



## NoAmy8 (2011 Március 24)

*Szeretném megszerezni a 20 hozászólást*

Ngayon szeretnék mér rendes tag lenni, elég sok problémát okoz ez a hozzászólás gyűjtögetés.


----------



## NoAmy8 (2011 Március 24)

2


----------



## NoAmy8 (2011 Március 24)

3


----------



## NoAmy8 (2011 Március 24)

4.


----------



## NoAmy8 (2011 Március 24)

5.


----------



## NoAmy8 (2011 Március 24)

6.


----------



## Pletlibali (2011 Március 24)

a


----------



## NoAmy8 (2011 Március 24)

7.


----------



## tyutyukam (2011 Március 24)

Köszönöm a játékot


----------



## NoAmy8 (2011 Március 24)

8.


----------



## Pletlibali (2011 Március 24)

b


----------



## NoAmy8 (2011 Március 24)

9.


----------



## Pletlibali (2011 Március 24)

c


----------



## NoAmy8 (2011 Március 24)

10.


----------



## NoAmy8 (2011 Március 24)

11.


----------



## NoAmy8 (2011 Március 24)

12.


----------



## NoAmy8 (2011 Március 24)

13.


----------



## NoAmy8 (2011 Március 24)

14.


----------



## Pletlibali (2011 Március 24)

d


----------



## NoAmy8 (2011 Március 24)

15.


----------



## Pletlibali (2011 Március 24)

e


----------



## Pletlibali (2011 Március 24)

f


----------



## NoAmy8 (2011 Március 24)

16.


----------



## NoAmy8 (2011 Március 24)

17.


----------



## Holdfény69 (2011 Március 24)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Holdfény69 (2011 Március 24)

8.


----------



## Holdfény69 (2011 Március 24)

9.


----------



## Holdfény69 (2011 Március 24)

10.


----------



## Benika (2011 Március 24)

még mindig nem enged letölteni


----------



## Benika (2011 Március 24)

pedig a 2 nap meg van


----------



## Holdfény69 (2011 Március 24)

13


----------



## Benika (2011 Március 24)

és a 20 üzenet is bőven meg van


----------



## tyutyukam (2011 Március 24)

köszönöm a figyelmeztetést


----------



## Holdfény69 (2011 Március 24)

14


----------



## NoAmy8 (2011 Március 24)

18.


----------



## NoAmy8 (2011 Március 24)

19.


----------



## tyutyukam (2011 Március 24)

ezeket az otleteket eltettem a kedvencekhez
köszönöm


----------



## NoAmy8 (2011 Március 24)

20. Köszönöm és bocsánat


----------



## tyutyukam (2011 Március 24)

amint meg lesz a 20-om letoltom
köszönöm


----------



## tyutyukam (2011 Március 24)

hu ez engem is érdekel
köszi


----------



## NoAmy8 (2011 Március 24)

21. és nem engedi még mindig


----------



## tyutyukam (2011 Március 24)

3 nap és letudom töltei a kincseket
köszönöm


----------



## tyutyukam (2011 Március 24)

o vajon ez még meg van?


----------



## kacsavadasz (2011 Március 24)

1


----------



## kacsavadasz (2011 Március 24)

2


----------



## kacsavadasz (2011 Március 24)

3


----------



## kacsavadasz (2011 Március 24)

4


----------



## kacsavadasz (2011 Március 24)

5


----------



## kacsavadasz (2011 Március 24)

6


----------



## kacsavadasz (2011 Március 24)

7


----------



## kacsavadasz (2011 Március 24)

8


----------



## kacsavadasz (2011 Március 24)

9


----------



## kacsavadasz (2011 Március 24)

10


----------



## kacsavadasz (2011 Március 24)

11


----------



## tyutyukam (2011 Március 24)

köszia biztatast


----------



## kacsavadasz (2011 Március 24)

12


----------



## kacsavadasz (2011 Március 24)

13


----------



## kacsavadasz (2011 Március 24)

14


----------



## kacsavadasz (2011 Március 24)

15


----------



## kacsavadasz (2011 Március 24)

16


----------



## kacsavadasz (2011 Március 24)

17


----------



## kacsavadasz (2011 Március 24)

18


----------



## tyutyukam (2011 Március 24)

én is
köszi


----------



## kacsavadasz (2011 Március 24)

19


----------



## kacsavadasz (2011 Március 24)

20


----------



## kacsavadasz (2011 Március 24)

21


----------



## tyutyukam (2011 Március 24)

én doktor halat szeretnék venni


----------



## cig (2011 Március 24)

koszi


----------



## cig (2011 Március 24)

szuper


----------



## cig (2011 Március 24)

meg kene egy par


----------



## cig (2011 Március 24)

imadom ezt a helyet


----------



## cig (2011 Március 24)

koszi mindent


----------



## cig (2011 Március 24)

szep toled


----------



## laurapanna (2011 Március 24)

Sziasztok,nagyon köszönöm a sok ötletet.


----------



## laurapanna (2011 Március 24)

22


----------



## tyutyukam (2011 Március 24)

nagyon örülök, hogy ide találtam


----------



## tyutyukam (2011 Március 24)

sok jo könyvet láttam mit letoltok


----------



## tyutyukam (2011 Március 24)

köszönet a feltöltönek


----------



## laurapanna (2011 Március 24)

Sziasztok,én is új vagyok.Eddig nagyon tetszik!


----------



## laurapanna (2011 Március 24)

nem mindig tudom,hogy mit csinálok.


----------



## laurapanna (2011 Március 24)

milyen csúcs.


----------



## laurapanna (2011 Március 24)

jók az 5letek


----------



## laurapanna (2011 Március 24)

segítőkészek vagytok))


----------



## laurapanna (2011 Március 24)

ez jó,


----------



## laurapanna (2011 Március 24)

szuper a számos beugró


----------



## laurapanna (2011 Március 24)

majdnem olyan,mint az:


----------



## laurapanna (2011 Március 24)

A


----------



## laurapanna (2011 Március 24)

Á


----------



## laurapanna (2011 Március 24)

B


----------



## laurapanna (2011 Március 24)

C


----------



## laurapanna (2011 Március 24)

Cs


----------



## laurapanna (2011 Március 24)

D


----------



## laurapanna (2011 Március 24)

E


----------



## laurapanna (2011 Március 24)

É


----------



## laurapanna (2011 Március 24)

F


----------



## laurapanna (2011 Március 24)

G.........


----------



## laurapanna (2011 Március 24)

Köszi


----------



## laurapanna (2011 Március 24)

Bocsi mindenkitől


----------



## honty (2011 Március 24)

1


----------



## honty (2011 Március 24)

2


----------



## tocsilla3 (2011 Március 24)

elkezdem


----------



## tocsilla3 (2011 Március 24)

folytatom


----------



## tocsilla3 (2011 Március 24)

tovább


----------



## tocsilla3 (2011 Március 24)

és tovább


----------



## tocsilla3 (2011 Március 24)

és tovább 5


----------



## tocsilla3 (2011 Március 24)

és tovább 6


----------



## tocsilla3 (2011 Március 24)

és tovább 7


----------



## honty (2011 Március 24)

3


----------



## tocsilla3 (2011 Március 24)

és tovább 8


----------



## tocsilla3 (2011 Március 24)

még


----------



## tocsilla3 (2011 Március 24)

10


----------



## tocsilla3 (2011 Március 24)

11


----------



## tocsilla3 (2011 Március 24)

12


----------



## tocsilla3 (2011 Március 24)

13


----------



## tocsilla3 (2011 Március 24)

14


----------



## tocsilla3 (2011 Március 24)

Egész jól megy


----------



## tocsilla3 (2011 Március 24)

Az elején azt hittem ez nehezebb, pedig sok jót találtam az oldalon!


----------



## tocsilla3 (2011 Március 24)

Csak eddig nem fértem hozzá.


----------



## tocsilla3 (2011 Március 24)

18. hozzászólás


----------



## honty (2011 Március 24)

4


----------



## tocsilla3 (2011 Március 24)

19


----------



## honty (2011 Március 24)

5


----------



## honty (2011 Március 24)

6


----------



## honty (2011 Március 24)

7


----------



## sorcier (2011 Március 24)

Mivel azt olvastam az elejen,hogy ..stb,gondoltam megmutatom a tegnap befejezett babat az unokamnak.Csak meg azt nem tudom,hogyan lehet,mert a kepillesztesnel url cimet ker,nekem meg a gepemen van a foto.


----------



## honty (2011 Március 24)

8


----------



## tocsilla3 (2011 Március 24)

20


----------



## honty (2011 Március 24)

9


----------



## honty (2011 Március 24)

10


----------



## honty (2011 Március 24)

11


----------



## schilon (2011 Március 24)

*Üdvözlet,*

gyűjtöm a 20 hsz-t...




Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


----------



## schilon (2011 Március 24)

*Én most kezdtem...*

1-nél tartok...



honty írta:


> 11


----------



## honty (2011 Március 24)

12


----------



## honty (2011 Március 24)

13


----------



## honty (2011 Március 24)

14


----------



## honty (2011 Március 24)

15


----------



## honty (2011 Március 24)

16


----------



## honty (2011 Március 24)

17


----------



## honty (2011 Március 24)

18


----------



## honty (2011 Március 24)

19


----------



## honty (2011 Március 24)

20!!!!


----------



## RubberJohnny (2011 Március 24)

*asd*

első hsz.
jó ez nekünk.
már csak 19


----------



## RubberJohnny (2011 Március 24)

kettő


----------



## RubberJohnny (2011 Március 24)

megérett a meggy


----------



## RubberJohnny (2011 Március 24)

szeretem a frissen nyírt fű illatát.


----------



## RubberJohnny (2011 Március 24)

és a gépzsírét is .
5. hsz.


----------



## RubberJohnny (2011 Március 24)

itt vagyok?


----------



## RubberJohnny (2011 Március 24)

igen. és én?


----------



## hesslaci (2011 Március 24)

Laci Győrből Hali


----------



## hesslaci (2011 Március 24)

Van aki forrón szereti


----------



## Ben Kenobi (2011 Március 24)

Hellobelló!


----------



## hesslaci (2011 Március 24)

bingó


----------



## hesslaci (2011 Március 24)

kuttykurutty {}{}


----------



## hesslaci (2011 Március 24)

A nemjóját imádom a Zsókát!


----------



## RubberJohnny (2011 Március 24)

igen.

-kussolj!
-te kussolj!
-én nem beszélek, te pofázol egyfolytában..
-MINDENKI KUSSOLJON!!!

(ó..mi volt ez? a szél?)


----------



## Roni61 (2011 Március 24)

Gratulálok!!!


----------



## lotti222 (2011 Március 24)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


sziasztok!
Örülök,hogy itt lehetek! lotti222


----------



## lotti222 (2011 Március 24)

OK.kussolok.


----------



## ChuckyB (2011 Március 24)

*Köszönet*

Köszönet ezért a kiváló forumért!


----------



## ChuckyB (2011 Március 24)

*Hi*

Remélem másnak is tetszik!


----------



## ChuckyB (2011 Március 24)

*Hi*

Legalább annyira, mint nekem!


----------



## lotti222 (2011 Március 24)

csipkebokor vessző


----------



## ChuckyB (2011 Március 24)

*Hi*

Valójában nem is értem, ez hogy ne tetszene mindenkinek!


----------



## ChuckyB (2011 Március 24)

*Hi*

Persze nem kell mindent értenem


----------



## ChuckyB (2011 Március 24)

*Hi*

Hiszen több dolgot sem értek


----------



## lotti222 (2011 Március 24)

Valóban nagyon jó!


----------



## ChuckyB (2011 Március 24)

*Hi*

például


----------



## ChuckyB (2011 Március 24)

*Hi*

Azt sem pontosan értem,


----------



## lotti222 (2011 Március 24)

Ez így van.


----------



## lotti222 (2011 Március 24)

nem is kell


----------



## ChuckyB (2011 Március 24)

*Hi*

hogy mi szükség is van felesleges hozzászólásokra?


----------



## lotti222 (2011 Március 24)

nem baj


----------



## ChuckyB (2011 Március 24)

*Hi*

Érti ezt valaki?


----------



## lotti222 (2011 Március 24)

Semmi.


----------



## lotti222 (2011 Március 24)

Nem.


----------



## ChuckyB (2011 Március 24)

nem baj, azért én megértő vagyok


----------



## ChuckyB (2011 Március 24)

ha szükséges, akkor szükséges


----------



## lotti222 (2011 Március 24)

Én nem!


----------



## ChuckyB (2011 Március 24)

akko rproblémás csak, ha e miatt belekontárkodnak egy éppen futó párbeszédbe


----------



## lotti222 (2011 Március 24)

ezt megerősítem!


----------



## lotti222 (2011 Március 24)

Bocsika!


----------



## lotti222 (2011 Március 24)

Az jó.


----------



## ChuckyB (2011 Március 24)

tehát újta felteszem a költői kérdést: mi szükség is van a kötelező 20 hozzászólásra, ha e szabály kijátszására külön topic nyílott


----------



## ChuckyB (2011 Március 24)

nem is értem


----------



## lotti222 (2011 Március 24)

van ez így mással is.


----------



## ChuckyB (2011 Március 24)

persze a gond most meg az, hogy nem számoltam


----------



## ChuckyB (2011 Március 24)

kedves lotti222 azért örülök, hogy ilyen megértő vagy


----------



## lotti222 (2011 Március 24)

7


----------



## ChuckyB (2011 Március 24)

remélem tudod, hogy ezen a oldalon vannak a legjobb anyagok bármilyen nyelv tanulásához


----------



## ChuckyB (2011 Március 24)

áá 7 az már rég volt, jóval 10 felett kell, hogy járjak


----------



## lotti222 (2011 Március 24)

szerintem is


----------



## ChuckyB (2011 Március 24)

persze mostmár megszámolni nem fogom


----------



## lotti222 (2011 Március 24)

Én is minden jót kívánok, mindenkinek!


----------



## ChuckyB (2011 Március 24)

lassabban lesz meg a 20


----------



## ChuckyB (2011 Március 24)

ha meglesz a 20 biztos elmegyek pszichológushoz


----------



## ChuckyB (2011 Március 24)

sose beszélgettem ilyen jót magammal


----------



## lotti222 (2011 Március 24)

nem is kell


----------



## ChuckyB (2011 Március 24)

szerintem még kettő


----------



## ChuckyB (2011 Március 24)

és még egy


----------



## ChuckyB (2011 Március 24)

sőt a biztonság kedvéért még egy


----------



## lotti222 (2011 Március 24)

Szerintem nem lesz rá szükség.


----------



## ChuckyB (2011 Március 24)

és legyen ez az utolsó


----------



## lotti222 (2011 Március 24)

szerintem is még egy


----------



## ChuckyB (2011 Március 24)

mármint ez


----------



## akena (2011 Március 24)

jajj miért nem engedi?


----------



## Roni61 (2011 Március 24)

szívesen megnézném a csatolt fil-okat, de hiába van meg a 20 üzenetem nem tudom megnyitni őket.


----------



## Roni61 (2011 Március 24)

*Segítséééég!!!*

 el vagyok keseredve, mert nem értem miért nem tudok letölteni a felrakott mintákról.:444:


----------



## hesslaci (2011 Március 24)

Let's Cake


----------



## hesslaci (2011 Március 24)

_A becsület ennél_ mégis többet ér!


----------



## hesslaci (2011 Március 24)

Mi a kőműves szex?
- Mész a picsába.


----------



## hesslaci (2011 Március 24)

Ha az út könnyű, a cél értéktelen.


----------



## hesslaci (2011 Március 24)

A kis dolgok nagy helyet foglalnak el életünkben.


----------



## hesslaci (2011 Március 24)

Holnap holland - magyar 2:3


----------



## hesslaci (2011 Március 24)

Nos asszem én megyek


----------



## Zsozso21 (2011 Március 25)

Sziasztok.


----------



## bolligske (2011 Március 25)

I would, thank you


----------



## bolligske (2011 Március 25)

It is me again


----------



## bolligske (2011 Március 25)

20 posts is al lot. So here I am again


----------



## bolligske (2011 Március 25)

Hope this speeds things up.


----------



## bolligske (2011 Március 25)

Hope I am allowed to post in English


----------



## bolligske (2011 Március 25)

I can not speak hungarian. I hope that is not a problem


----------



## bolligske (2011 Március 25)

I like cross stitching and reading books


----------



## bolligske (2011 Március 25)

I also like to watch movies.


----------



## vanbyk (2011 Március 25)

ą


----------



## vanbyk (2011 Március 25)

Ż


----------



## zumike88 (2011 Március 25)

Szia


----------



## zumike88 (2011 Március 25)

köszia


----------



## zumike88 (2011 Március 25)

z üzenetet


----------



## zumike88 (2011 Március 25)

t


----------



## vanbyk (2011 Március 25)

┘


----------



## zumike88 (2011 Március 25)

aha


----------



## zumike88 (2011 Március 25)

ege3


----------



## zumike88 (2011 Március 25)

tetete


----------



## zumike88 (2011 Március 25)

szép az idő


----------



## zumike88 (2011 Március 25)

jó meleg van


----------



## zumike88 (2011 Március 25)

jaj de sok van még


----------



## zumike88 (2011 Március 25)

midjárt meg lesz


----------



## zumike88 (2011 Március 25)

már csak 5


----------



## zumike88 (2011 Március 25)

már csak 4


----------



## zumike88 (2011 Március 25)

már csak 3


----------



## zumike88 (2011 Március 25)

már csak kettő


----------



## zumike88 (2011 Március 25)

még egyet


----------



## zumike88 (2011 Március 25)

megvan


----------



## zzittike (2011 Március 25)

Haha, hát ez jópofa! 
Sziasztok!


----------



## zzittike (2011 Március 25)

ez igen, zumike


----------



## zzittike (2011 Március 25)

én nem számolom így


----------



## zzittike (2011 Március 25)

de lehet, hogy kellene


----------



## zzittike (2011 Március 25)

humm


----------



## zzittike (2011 Március 25)

öööö


----------



## zzittike (2011 Március 25)

most, hogy látom a számolást


----------



## zzittike (2011 Március 25)

nem is emlékszem, hogy mennyi kell


----------



## zzittike (2011 Március 25)

de nem gond


----------



## zzittike (2011 Március 25)

azért igyekszem


----------



## zzittike (2011 Március 25)

talán


----------



## zzittike (2011 Március 25)

már a felénél vagyok


----------



## zzittike (2011 Március 25)

hoppá


----------



## zzittike (2011 Március 25)

na most


----------



## zzittike (2011 Március 25)

mennem kell


----------



## zzittike (2011 Március 25)

de nem baj


----------



## zzittike (2011 Március 25)

majd még visszajövök


----------



## zzittike (2011 Március 25)

pá


----------



## attila38 (2011 Március 25)

köszi a feltöltéseket


----------



## attila38 (2011 Március 25)

sokat segítettél


----------



## attila38 (2011 Március 25)

nagyon jó régóta kerestem


----------



## attila38 (2011 Március 25)

na ez igazán jó köszi


----------



## attila38 (2011 Március 25)

ez is nagyon jó


----------



## attila38 (2011 Március 25)

na ez igazán nem hiányzott


----------



## attila38 (2011 Március 25)

na ez nagyon jó


----------



## attila38 (2011 Március 25)

ez egy igazi kincs köszi


----------



## attila38 (2011 Március 25)

kösz ez jó


----------



## attila38 (2011 Március 25)

kösz a sok karaoket hasznos volt


----------



## attila38 (2011 Március 25)

sokat segítettél


----------



## attila38 (2011 Március 25)

sokat segítettél köszi


----------



## attila38 (2011 Március 25)

jó ez a szám


----------



## attila38 (2011 Március 25)

köszi én is szeretem bunyós pityut


----------



## attila38 (2011 Március 25)

ez is jó köszi


----------



## attila38 (2011 Március 25)

köszi segítettél

ez is szuper


----------



## attila38 (2011 Március 25)

jó köszi a segítséget


----------



## attila38 (2011 Március 25)

na ez igazán jó


----------



## attila38 (2011 Március 25)

hát ezek a csajok jó köszi


----------



## attila38 (2011 Március 25)

szia segíts nagyon szeretném az oldalt használni


----------



## attila38 (2011 Március 25)

szeretnék gyorsan 20 hozzászólász


----------



## jukka10 (2011 Március 25)

Találtam linkeket, ahogy olvasok vissza, de még nem tudom letölteni nagy részét.


----------



## jukka10 (2011 Március 25)

Most írok, hogy gyorsabban meg legyenek a hozzászólásaim száma, a letöltés miatt.


----------



## jukka10 (2011 Március 25)

Jónak találom az oldalt.


----------



## jukka10 (2011 Március 25)

Sok hasznos link van.


----------



## jukka10 (2011 Március 25)

Bocsi a sok rövid beírásért.


----------



## jukka10 (2011 Március 25)

Magyarországon lehet valahol venni orosz gyerek könyveket?


----------



## Gusztavus (2011 Március 25)

Érdekes az oldal.


----------



## Gusztavus (2011 Március 25)

Jól indul a nap.


----------



## Gusztavus (2011 Március 25)

Gyönyörű napsütés, kellemes szellő.


----------



## Gusztavus (2011 Március 25)

Itt a hétvége, lehet programokat szervezni.


----------



## Gusztavus (2011 Március 25)

Sajnos a következő napon le fog hűlni a levegő.


----------



## Gusztavus (2011 Március 25)

Próbáltam megnézni a Kanadai televízió műsorát, de mint látom sajnos nem online.


----------



## Gusztavus (2011 Március 25)

Örültem volna, ha egy ottani csatornát lehetne nézni a neten.


----------



## Gusztavus (2011 Március 25)

Ha valaki tud hasonló interneten nézhető műsorszolgatatásról az kérem írja meg.


----------



## szalailidia (2011 Március 25)

Üdvözlet.


----------



## Gusztavus (2011 Március 25)

Kíváncsi vagyok.


----------



## Gusztavus (2011 Március 25)

Olvastam itt a fórumon az idő kerékről. Sok jót , nem tudok hozzáfűzni.


----------



## Nobilissima (2011 Március 25)

Holnapra elromlik az idő pedig Szegedre akarok menni


----------



## Nobilissima (2011 Március 25)

Hétfőn állásinterjúra megyek, szorítsatok nekem


----------



## Nobilissima (2011 Március 25)

Annyira akarom ezt a munkát, de nem merem beleélni magam.


----------



## Nobilissima (2011 Március 25)

Nagyon szeretnék beszélgetni, de nem tudok. Tudjátok sokan furcsának találják a gondolkodásomat, mert nem tudok színlelni és kimondom, amit gondolok


----------



## Nobilissima (2011 Március 25)

Dolgozni szeretnék és nyugodtan élni.


----------



## Nobilissima (2011 Március 25)

Tanulni szeretnék még. Van már egy kertészmérnök diplomám, de most 32 évesen jöttem rá mi akarok lenni . Pszichológus


----------



## Nobilissima (2011 Március 25)

Egész életemben gyorsan kiismertem az embereket, és tudtam velük bánni, ezt szeretném hasznosítani


----------



## Nobilissima (2011 Március 25)

A Szegedi Egyetemre szeretnék menni, csak az a baj, hogy levelezőn egy félév 230000 Ft


----------



## czuthne (2011 Március 25)

Jó időt akarok holnap is.


----------



## logo086 (2011 Március 25)

Sziasztok!


----------



## logo086 (2011 Március 25)

Hello!
Milyen az idő?


----------



## logo086 (2011 Március 25)

Próbálom minél hamarabb összegyűjteni a 20 hozzászólást.


----------



## logo086 (2011 Március 25)

5


----------



## logo086 (2011 Március 25)

7


----------



## logo086 (2011 Március 25)

8


----------



## logo086 (2011 Március 25)

9


----------



## logo086 (2011 Március 25)

10


----------



## logo086 (2011 Március 25)

11


----------



## logo086 (2011 Március 25)

12


----------



## logo086 (2011 Március 25)

13


----------



## logo086 (2011 Március 25)

14


----------



## logo086 (2011 Március 25)

15


----------



## logo086 (2011 Március 25)

16


----------



## logo086 (2011 Március 25)

17


----------



## logo086 (2011 Március 25)

18


----------



## logo086 (2011 Március 25)

19


----------



## logo086 (2011 Március 25)

Az utolsó!


----------



## Gusztavus (2011 Március 25)

Mostanság Magyarországon szép az idő, de lesz ez még így se.


----------



## Gusztavus (2011 Március 25)

Érvénytelennek nevezte az 1949-es alkotmányt Kövér László.


----------



## Gusztavus (2011 Március 25)

Így mulattjuk errefelé az időt.


----------



## Gusztavus (2011 Március 25)

Dúsgazdag és a szegény Lázár.


----------



## Gusztavus (2011 Március 25)

Sajnos a megoldás a legtöbb esetben nem triviális.


----------



## Gusztavus (2011 Március 25)

József Attila
Lopók közt szegényember

Lopók között szegényember, 
Szegényember sose fél, 
Minek félne, szíve, lelke 
Erősebb a többinél. 

Lopók között szegényember, 
A Jóisten megsegél! 
Nincs tehene a szegénynek, 
De ha van is elvetél. 

Lopók között szegényember, 
Szegényember kapanyél. 
A világot megkapálni, 
Szegényember annak él.


----------



## Gusztavus (2011 Március 25)

Petőfi Sándor: 15-DIK MÁRCIUS, 1848.

Magyar történet múzsája, 
Vésőd soká nyúgodott. 
Vedd föl azt s örök tábládra 
Vésd föl ezt a nagy napot!


----------



## Gusztavus (2011 Március 25)

Nagyapáink és apáink, 
Míg egy század elhaladt, 
Nem tevének annyit, mint mink 
Huszonnégy óra alatt.


----------



## Gusztavus (2011 Március 25)

Csattogjatok, csattogjatok, 
Gondolatink szárnyai, 
Nem vagytok már többé rabok, 
Szét szabad már szállani.


----------



## Gusztavus (2011 Március 25)

Szálljatok szét a hazában, 
Melyet eddig láncotok 
Égető karikájában 
Kínosan sirattatok.


----------



## Gusztavus (2011 Március 25)

SZABÓ LŐRINC

SZÉL HOZOTT, SZÉL VISZ EL

Köd előttem, köd mögöttem,
isten tudja, honnan jöttem,
szél hozott, szél visz el,
minek kérdjem: mért visz el?

Sose néztem, merre jártam,
a felhőknek kiabáltam,
erdő jött: jaj, be szép!
- megcibáltam üstökét.

Jött az erdő: nekivágtam,
a bozótban őzet láttam,
kergettem, ott maradt,
cirógattam, elszaladt.

Ha elszaladt, hadd szaladjon,
csak szeretőm megmaradjon,
szeretőm: a titok,
ő se tudja, ki vagyok.

Isten tudja, honnan jöttem,
köd előttem, köd mögöttem,
szél hozott, szél visz el,
bolond kérdi, mért visz el?
---------------------------------
Remélem tudtam kedvet csinálni Szabó Lőrinc műveihez.

Ezzel is kívánok mindenkinek, minden szépet, jót, erőt, és egészséget!


----------



## kolibrifika (2011 Március 25)

loppppouitzigv


----------



## kolibrifika (2011 Március 25)

nemtudom


----------



## kolibrifika (2011 Március 25)

hol tudok összeszedni 20 hozzászólást?


----------



## kolibrifika (2011 Március 25)

ez annak számit?


----------



## kolibrifika (2011 Március 25)

vagy sem?


----------



## kolibrifika (2011 Március 25)

mindegy


----------



## Gusztavus (2011 Március 25)

A legkönnyebben úgy, hogy írsz.
Legalább húsz alkalommal.


----------



## zhivago (2011 Március 25)

Hello


----------



## zhivago (2011 Március 25)

Van már 20?


----------



## Csaba29 (2011 Március 25)

Na sziasztok akkor kezdjuk 20-tol


----------



## Csaba29 (2011 Március 25)

Tudjatok miert jo ferfinak lenni?
Leírom:


----------



## Csaba29 (2011 Március 25)

1.	Egyszerre lehetsz szép és intelligens


----------



## Csaba29 (2011 Március 25)

2.	A telefonjaidat 30 másodperc alatt lerendezed


----------



## Csaba29 (2011 Március 25)

3.	Tudsz valamit a TANKOKRÓL...


----------



## Csaba29 (2011 Március 25)

4.	Egy 5 napos szabihoz elég egy kis koffer


----------



## Csaba29 (2011 Március 25)

5.	A TE barátaid szexuális élete rendben van


----------



## Csaba29 (2011 Március 25)

6.	Az összes lekváros üveget ki tudod nyitni egyedül...!!


----------



## Csaba29 (2011 Március 25)

7.	A régi haverok nem sajnálnak, ha meghízol


----------



## Csaba29 (2011 Március 25)

8.	A segged soha nem befolyásolja a munkaadód döntését felvételnél


----------



## Csaba29 (2011 Március 25)

9.	Az összes testrészed igazi...!!


----------



## Csaba29 (2011 Március 25)

10. Egy kis sörhas nem zavarja a másik nemet


----------



## Csaba29 (2011 Március 25)

11. Nem hurcolsz magaddal óriási ridikült, tele fölösleges cuccokkal


----------



## Csaba29 (2011 Március 25)

12. A vacsidat magad is le tudod vadászni


----------



## Csaba29 (2011 Március 25)

13. A műhelyben minden a tiéd!


----------



## Csaba29 (2011 Március 25)

14. Neked nem kell senki, aki a vécédet pucolja


----------



## Csaba29 (2011 Március 25)

15. 10 perc alatt le tudsz tusolni és felöltözni


----------



## Csaba29 (2011 Március 25)

16. A szex nem tudja a „jó híredet” elrontani


----------



## Csaba29 (2011 Március 25)

17. Az alsógatyád 3-as csomagban csak feleannyiba kerül


----------



## Csaba29 (2011 Március 25)

18. A nyakadnál lejjebb nem kell borotválkoznod


----------



## Csaba29 (2011 Március 25)

19. Nem kell minden éjjel egy horkoló disznó mellett aludnod


----------



## Csaba29 (2011 Március 25)

20. Senkit nem érdekel, ha 34 évesen még „szingli” vagy


----------



## Csaba29 (2011 Március 25)

21. Bele tudod a hóba pisilni a nevedet
22. Minden az arcodon megtartja az igazi színét
23. 3 pár cipő több, mint elég
24. Nyugodtan ehetsz egy banánt nagyobb társaságban is
25. Nem érdekel, ki mit mond, te elmondod a véleményedet
26. Az „előjáték” egy önkéntes áldozat
27. Senki nem hagyja abba a disznóvicc mesélését, ha te belépsz az irodába
28. Az autószerelők mindig az igazat mondják neked
29. Teljesen hidegen hagy, hogy észre vette-e valaki az új frizurádat
30. Mindig egyformán jó hangulatban vagy
31. Csodálod Clint Eastwoodot anélkül, hogy megpróbálnál hasonlítani rá
32. Legalább 20 különböző módon tudod kinyitni a sörösüveget
33. Ugyanazért a melóért többet kaszálsz
34. Ülhetsz szétvetett lábakkal, mindegy mi van rajtad

És itt a vége. 
Aki kitalálta ezt a baromságot.... hihetetlen, írj 20 hozzászolást a semmihez... GRAT.


----------



## balagek (2011 Március 25)

Csaba29 írta:


> ...
> 
> És itt a vége.
> Aki kitalálta ezt a baromságot.... hihetetlen, írj 20 hozzászolást a semmihez... GRAT.



(bár gondolom, te is sejted, miért...)

Szerintem az oldal üzemeltetői élő, aktív közösséget akarnak látni és nem passzív "letöltő" oldalt üzemeltetni.


----------



## JazzMan (2011 Március 25)

Sziasztokk


----------



## JazzMan (2011 Március 25)

Nagyon tetszik ez az oldal!Szeretnék tagja lenni az oldalnak,csak összekéne szednem a 20 hsz-t.Beszélgethetnénk valamiről,valaki?


----------



## danijuhos (2011 Március 25)

:d


----------



## danijuhos (2011 Március 25)

hello


----------



## Uncas78 (2011 Március 25)

*Jelen*

Jelen #1


----------



## danijuhos (2011 Március 25)

soká lesz még meg a 20 hozzászolásom :S


----------



## Uncas78 (2011 Március 25)

Jelen 2.


----------



## danijuhos (2011 Március 25)

:K :d


----------



## danijuhos (2011 Március 25)

baszsus legye n mrá meg


----------



## danijuhos (2011 Március 25)

még 15 kell


----------



## danijuhos (2011 Március 25)

márcsak 14


----------



## danijuhos (2011 Március 25)

márcsak 13


----------



## danijuhos (2011 Március 25)

márcsak 12


----------



## danijuhos (2011 Március 25)

márcsak 11


----------



## danijuhos (2011 Március 25)

márcsak 10


----------



## dokus56 (2011 Március 25)

dokus56 jelen


----------



## danijuhos (2011 Március 25)

márcsak 9


----------



## danijuhos (2011 Március 25)

márcsak 8


----------



## dokus56 (2011 Március 25)

5.


----------



## danijuhos (2011 Március 25)

márcsak 7


----------



## danijuhos (2011 Március 25)

márcsak 6


----------



## danijuhos (2011 Március 25)

márcsak 5


----------



## danijuhos (2011 Március 25)

még 5


----------



## danijuhos (2011 Március 25)

még 4


----------



## danijuhos (2011 Március 25)

márcsak 3


----------



## danijuhos (2011 Március 25)

még 1


----------



## KoszÚr (2011 Március 25)

Üdvözlök mindenkit ...


----------



## KoszÚr (2011 Március 25)

jó kezdeményezés


----------



## KoszÚr (2011 Március 25)

a visszaszámlálásra...


----------



## KoszÚr (2011 Március 25)

Egy - érik már a meggy.


----------



## dokus56 (2011 Március 25)

4


----------



## dokus56 (2011 Március 25)

3


----------



## KoszÚr (2011 Március 25)

Kettő - szalad a metsző.


----------



## dokus56 (2011 Március 25)

2.


----------



## KoszÚr (2011 Március 25)

Három - nincsen semmi károm.


----------



## dokus56 (2011 Március 25)

1.


----------



## KoszÚr (2011 Március 25)

... (ja ez egy számolós mondóka lesz) ...


----------



## KoszÚr (2011 Március 25)

Négy - bizodalmat tégy.


----------



## KoszÚr (2011 Március 25)

Öt - érik a tök.


----------



## KoszÚr (2011 Március 25)

Hat - hasad a pad.


----------



## KoszÚr (2011 Március 25)

Hét - üres a pék.


----------



## KoszÚr (2011 Március 25)

Nyolc - üres a polc.


----------



## KoszÚr (2011 Március 25)

Kilenc - kis Ferenc.


----------



## KoszÚr (2011 Március 25)

Tíz - tekenőben tiszta víz.


----------



## KoszÚr (2011 Március 25)

Tizenegy - villahegy.


----------



## KoszÚr (2011 Március 25)

Tizenkettő - vastekenő.


----------



## KoszÚr (2011 Március 25)

Tizenhárom - vas a lábod.


----------



## KoszÚr (2011 Március 25)

...(autssss, ez a 13) ....


----------



## KoszÚr (2011 Március 25)

... nem ez lesz a kedvenc mondókám ...


----------



## KoszÚr (2011 Március 25)

... de legalább ennek is volt értelme...


----------



## Vegeta87 (2011 Március 25)

Hali mindenkinek!

Csak azért írok, hogy legyen valami...


----------



## Vegeta87 (2011 Március 25)

2


----------



## Vegeta87 (2011 Március 25)

3


----------



## Vegeta87 (2011 Március 25)

4


----------



## Vegeta87 (2011 Március 25)

5


----------



## Vegeta87 (2011 Március 25)

6


----------



## Vegeta87 (2011 Március 25)

7


----------



## atis02 (2011 Március 25)

én is


----------



## Vegeta87 (2011 Március 25)

8


----------



## Vegeta87 (2011 Március 25)

9


----------



## Vegeta87 (2011 Március 25)

10


----------



## Vegeta87 (2011 Március 25)

11


----------



## Vegeta87 (2011 Március 25)

12


----------



## Vegeta87 (2011 Március 25)

13


----------



## Vegeta87 (2011 Március 25)

14


----------



## Vegeta87 (2011 Március 25)

15


----------



## Vegeta87 (2011 Március 25)

16


----------



## Vegeta87 (2011 Március 25)

17


----------



## Vegeta87 (2011 Március 25)

18


----------



## Vegeta87 (2011 Március 25)

19


----------



## Vegeta87 (2011 Március 25)

20


----------



## dabolczi52 (2011 Március 25)

Sajna nekem még mindig nem tiszta, hogy milyen hozzászólásokat várnak tőlem!
Ez a válasz például hozzászólás?


----------



## dabolczi52 (2011 Március 25)

Nagyon rossz hogy nem tudok megnézni semmit ,mert nincs elég hozzászólásom?!


----------



## Vegeta87 (2011 Március 25)

csak írtam valamit...


----------



## dabolczi52 (2011 Március 25)

Most hogyha ezt megköszönöm, az hozzászólásnak számít?
Köszönöm szépen!


----------



## dabolczi52 (2011 Március 25)

Szeretettel üdvözöllek benneteket és remélem hogy ez egyben egy hozzászólás is, mert nagyon nehezen jön össze a 20db!


----------



## dabolczi52 (2011 Március 25)

Nagyon szeretnék egy könyvet megnézni , de mivel nincs elég hozzászólásom, hát nem tehetem meg sajnos!


----------



## dabolczi52 (2011 Március 25)

Hát én nem tudom hogy fog e sikerülni még ma?


----------



## dabolczi52 (2011 Március 25)

polip


----------



## dabolczi52 (2011 Március 25)

púposteve


----------



## dabolczi52 (2011 Március 25)

egér


----------



## dabolczi52 (2011 Március 25)

rinocéros


----------



## dabolczi52 (2011 Március 25)

sólyom


----------



## gati69 (2011 Március 25)

Sziasztok


----------



## dabolczi52 (2011 Március 25)

Szeretettel üdvözlök mindenkit és gyűjtöm a hozzászólásokat!


----------



## Marietta28 (2011 Március 25)

Sziasztok!

Még új vagyok de nagyon sok jó dolgot találtam magamnak!
2 éve hímezek és nagyon imádom
Örülök,hogy rátok találtam, és köszönöm kiss


----------



## mamcika (2011 Március 25)

Üdvözlet Londonból


----------



## mamcika (2011 Március 25)

Már néztem sok hasznos dolog van itt összegyűjtve.


----------



## mamcika (2011 Március 25)

Mindenkinek hálás köszönet érte....


----------



## zsu.88 (2011 Március 25)

Üdvözlök mindenkit!!


----------



## mamcika (2011 Március 25)

Nagyon szép


----------



## Marietta28 (2011 Március 25)

Várom hogy megnyithassam a mintákat


----------



## mamcika (2011 Március 25)

*"Amikor az életünk nem megy túl jól, sokat gondolunk arra, hogyan lehetne jobb. Amikor életünk jól megy, hajlamosak vagyunk nem gondolni arra, hogy lehetne rosszabb is. De gyakorlással meg tudjuk tanulni mérlegelni, hogy a dolgok mennyivel jobbak, mint amilyenek lehetnének, következésképp a jó dolgokat az életünkben sokkal jobbnak fogjuk majd érezni."*


----------



## mamcika (2011 Március 25)

*Szia!*



dabolczi52 írta:


> Szeretettel üdvözlök mindenkit és gyűjtöm a hozzászólásokat!


Én is üdvözöllek


----------



## mamcika (2011 Március 25)

Mindenkinek szép estét ...


----------



## mamcika (2011 Március 25)

ismét ...


----------



## mamcika (2011 Március 25)

még 12


----------



## mamcika (2011 Március 25)

11


----------



## mamcika (2011 Március 25)

10


----------



## mamcika (2011 Március 25)

9


----------



## mamcika (2011 Március 25)

8


----------



## mamcika (2011 Március 25)

7


----------



## mamcika (2011 Március 25)

6


----------



## mamcika (2011 Március 25)

5


----------



## mamcika (2011 Március 25)

*Halihó!*

Mindenkinek nagyon szép estét


----------



## mamcika (2011 Március 25)

3


----------



## mamcika (2011 Március 25)

2


----------



## mamcika (2011 Március 25)

1


----------



## ag1 (2011 Március 25)

egy


----------



## ag1 (2011 Március 25)

kettő


----------



## ag1 (2011 Március 25)

három


----------



## ag1 (2011 Március 25)

négy


----------



## ag1 (2011 Március 25)

öt


----------



## ag1 (2011 Március 25)

hat


----------



## ag1 (2011 Március 25)

hét


----------



## ag1 (2011 Március 25)

nyolc


----------



## ag1 (2011 Március 25)

9


----------



## ag1 (2011 Március 25)

10


----------



## ag1 (2011 Március 25)

11


----------



## Lacx (2011 Március 26)

1


----------



## Lacx (2011 Március 26)

2


----------



## Lacx (2011 Március 26)

3


----------



## Lacx (2011 Március 26)

4


----------



## Lacx (2011 Március 26)

5


----------



## Lacx (2011 Március 26)

6


----------



## Lacx (2011 Március 26)

7


----------



## Lacx (2011 Március 26)

8


----------



## Lacx (2011 Március 26)

9


----------



## Lacx (2011 Március 26)

10


----------



## Lacx (2011 Március 26)

11


----------



## Lacx (2011 Március 26)

12


----------



## Lacx (2011 Március 26)

13


----------



## Lacx (2011 Március 26)

14


----------



## Lacx (2011 Március 26)

15


----------



## Lacx (2011 Március 26)

16


----------



## Lacx (2011 Március 26)

17


----------



## Lacx (2011 Március 26)

18


----------



## Lacx (2011 Március 26)

19


----------



## Lacx (2011 Március 26)

20


----------



## Lacx (2011 Március 26)

21


----------



## ag1 (2011 Március 26)

12


----------



## ag1 (2011 Március 26)

13


----------



## piros55 (2011 Március 26)

*Sziasztok !*


----------



## antal.emo (2011 Március 26)

Sziasztok!


----------



## antal.emo (2011 Március 26)

Nagyon jo ez az oldal mar hetek ota keresek egy konyvet es itt megvan
Koszi


----------



## SzG969 (2011 Március 26)

Üdvözlet Budapestről.


----------



## Marietta28 (2011 Március 26)

*ewacska*

Nagyon szépen köszönöm, hogy lehetőséget adtál,hogy a keresztlányomat boldoggá tegyem a " Hófehérkés" hímzéssel.
Hálás vagyok érte. kiss Marietta


----------



## pimpuc (2011 Március 26)

hello


----------



## pimpuc (2011 Március 26)

Budapest


----------



## pimpuc (2011 Március 26)

3


----------



## pimpuc (2011 Március 26)

4


----------



## pimpuc (2011 Március 26)

5


----------



## pimpuc (2011 Március 26)

6


----------



## pimpuc (2011 Március 26)

7


----------



## pimpuc (2011 Március 26)

8


----------



## pimpuc (2011 Március 26)

9


----------



## pimpuc (2011 Március 26)

10


----------



## Marietta28 (2011 Március 26)

Köszönömkiss


----------



## ring (2011 Március 26)

*üdv*

Üdv mindenkinek!


----------



## ring (2011 Március 26)

*2*

elindult az F1 szezon


----------



## ring (2011 Március 26)

Vettel megnyerte


----------



## ring (2011 Március 26)

egészen nagy fölénnyel.


----------



## ring (2011 Március 26)

de a versenyen nem biztos, hogy ez így marad.


----------



## TiborSzalai (2011 Március 26)

Üdvözlök mindenkit ! Nem tudom miről irjak igy hirtelen.


----------



## ring (2011 Március 26)

majd meglátjuk, hogy az új gumik hogyan működnek.


----------



## ring (2011 Március 26)

Egy körön gyorsak, de remélem, ez nem marad így sokáig.


----------



## ring (2011 Március 26)

És akkor a versenyt még bárki megnyerheti.


----------



## ring (2011 Március 26)

1 sor:
Vettel - Hamilton


----------



## ring (2011 Március 26)

2. sor:
Webber - Button


----------



## ring (2011 Március 26)

3. sor:
Alonso - Petrov


----------



## ring (2011 Március 26)

4. sor:
Rosberg - Massa


----------



## ring (2011 Március 26)

5 sor:
Kobayashi - Buemi


----------



## ring (2011 Március 26)

6. sor:
Schumacher - Alguersuari


----------



## ring (2011 Március 26)

7. sor:
Perez - di Resta


----------



## ring (2011 Március 26)

8. sor:
Maldonado - Sutil


----------



## ring (2011 Március 26)

9. sor: 
Barrichello - Heidfeld


----------



## ring (2011 Március 26)

10. sor:
Kovalainen - Trulli


----------



## ring (2011 Március 26)

11. sor:
Glock - d'Ambrosio


----------



## lacana (2011 Március 26)

akkor ez az egyik


----------



## ring (2011 Március 26)

a HRT-nek nem jött össze.


----------



## Nekromata (2011 Március 26)

Üdvözletem küldöm mindenkinek Mándokról.


----------



## Tred (2011 Március 26)

*sziasztok*

"mi ketten úgy élünk, mintha minden nap az egész világgal kellene szembeszállnunk. pedig nem is tudnak rólunk." - azt hiszem ezzel a 20 hozzászólással is ez a helyzet  csak a blogmotor dolgozik


----------



## m.adrienn08 (2011 Március 26)

1 igen


----------



## m.adrienn08 (2011 Március 26)

2 igen


----------



## m.adrienn08 (2011 Március 26)

4 igen


----------



## m.adrienn08 (2011 Március 26)

5 igen


----------



## m.adrienn08 (2011 Március 26)

6 igen


----------



## m.adrienn08 (2011 Március 26)

7 igen


----------



## m.adrienn08 (2011 Március 26)

8 igen


----------



## m.adrienn08 (2011 Március 26)

9 igen


----------



## m.adrienn08 (2011 Március 26)

10 igen


----------



## m.adrienn08 (2011 Március 26)

11 igen


----------



## m.adrienn08 (2011 Március 26)

12


----------



## m.adrienn08 (2011 Március 26)

13


----------



## m.adrienn08 (2011 Március 26)

14


----------



## m.adrienn08 (2011 Március 26)

15


----------



## m.adrienn08 (2011 Március 26)

16


----------



## Bundy1979 (2011 Március 26)

*d*

Sziasztok jó az oldal


----------



## Bundy1979 (2011 Március 26)

he j de jó


----------



## m.adrienn08 (2011 Március 26)

17


----------



## Bundy1979 (2011 Március 26)

jobb már


----------



## m.adrienn08 (2011 Március 26)

18


----------



## m.adrienn08 (2011 Március 26)

19


----------



## m.adrienn08 (2011 Március 26)

20


----------



## maya_von (2011 Március 26)

Jaaj, nekem nagyon bonyolultnak tűnik ez az egész hozzá szólásosdi. Egyáltalán jó gombot nyomok, amikor a gyors üzenet gombot nyomom?


----------



## maya_von (2011 Március 26)

Hát biztos jó helyre írtam, mert nőtt eggyel az üzenetek száma.


----------



## maya_von (2011 Március 26)

Miért kell 2 napot várni? Ezt nem értem, hogy mire jó. Túl sokan regiznek, vagy miért?


----------



## maya_von (2011 Március 26)

Még nagyon sokat kell írnom...


----------



## maya_von (2011 Március 26)

Olvassa ezeket valaki?


----------



## maya_von (2011 Március 26)

Kanadában van negyed 8 most?


----------



## maya_von (2011 Március 26)

Itt már negyed 2 du.


----------



## maya_von (2011 Március 26)

Az előző üzenet úgy látszik túl rövid lett, mivel kiírta az oldal, hogy két üzi között 20 mp-nek kell eltelnie.


----------



## maya_von (2011 Március 26)

Micsoda szabályok...


----------



## maya_von (2011 Március 26)

Jajj, még 10 üzi...


----------



## maya_von (2011 Március 26)

Meg persze 48 óra... grrrr....


----------



## maya_von (2011 Március 26)

Miért van az, hogy van azért olyan is, amit reg. nélkül is le lehet tölteni? Most konkrétan a mesékre gondolok...


----------



## maya_von (2011 Március 26)

Elromlott a DVD-nk, TV-szolgáltatónk egyenlőre még nincs, és a DVD-lejátszó csak pendrive-ról hajlandó lejátszani bármit is.


----------



## maya_von (2011 Március 26)

A hab a tortán, hogy a számítógépünk sem hajlandó bekapcsolni, amin a mesék le vannak mentve, csak a laptop működik.


----------



## maya_von (2011 Március 26)

Szóval, hogy a kisfiam nézhessen valamit, gyors meseletöltésbe kezdtem...


----------



## maya_von (2011 Március 26)

Most hogyan mondjam meg neki, hogy még 2 napot várnia kell? Másfél évesen.  Nem TV-függő, de szeret mesét nézni.


----------



## maya_von (2011 Március 26)

Ehh, na mindegy...


----------



## maya_von (2011 Március 26)

19


----------



## maya_von (2011 Március 26)

Na üdv mindenkinek!


----------



## hactival (2011 Március 26)

üdv!


----------



## hactival (2011 Március 26)

lassan 20.


----------



## hactival (2011 Március 26)

21


----------



## hactival (2011 Március 26)

20


----------



## hactival (2011 Március 26)

19


----------



## hactival (2011 Március 26)

18


----------



## hactival (2011 Március 26)

ma van a föld órája


----------



## hactival (2011 Március 26)

1111+1111?


----------



## hactival (2011 Március 26)

2222"2222


----------



## hactival (2011 Március 26)

1


----------



## hactival (2011 Március 26)

1232


----------



## hactival (2011 Március 26)

lassan csak öszejön


----------



## hactival (2011 Március 26)

Kindle 3 vásárlás:

Kindle 3 Wifi

Kindle 3 Wifi + 3G


----------



## hactival (2011 Március 26)

már csak 6


----------



## hactival (2011 Március 26)

5


----------



## hactival (2011 Március 26)

4[hide][/hide]


----------



## hactival (2011 Március 26)

Megvan a 20, köszi


----------



## ag1 (2011 Március 26)

14


----------



## miska888 (2011 Március 26)

Szép napot mindenki!
Hát itt vagyok!


----------



## miska888 (2011 Március 26)

Nos mit is írjak?


----------



## ag1 (2011 Március 26)

15


----------



## miska888 (2011 Március 26)

Talán egy- két idézetet ami nekem nagyon bejött.


----------



## miska888 (2011 Március 26)

"A kezet csak megfogni szabad, elveszíteni vétek ellökni átok!
Egymásba simuló kezek tartják össze az eget s a világot!"


----------



## miska888 (2011 Március 26)

" Van akit azért gyűlölsz, mert szeretni is tudnád!"


----------



## ag1 (2011 Március 26)

16


----------



## miska888 (2011 Március 26)

"Fordítsd az arcod a nap felé és minden árnyék mögötted marad!"


----------



## miska888 (2011 Március 26)

még sok van


----------



## ag1 (2011 Március 26)

17


----------



## miska888 (2011 Március 26)

de szépen szaporodik


----------



## ag1 (2011 Március 26)

18


----------



## miska888 (2011 Március 26)

már ez a 9-dik


----------



## miska888 (2011 Március 26)

félidő


----------



## miska888 (2011 Március 26)




----------



## miska888 (2011 Március 26)

:s


----------



## miska888 (2011 Március 26)

szerintem, ha beszélgetnénk hamarább meg lenne.


----------



## miska888 (2011 Március 26)

de már nem sok hiányzik


----------



## miska888 (2011 Március 26)

Mi az, hogy gyors hozzászólás?


----------



## miska888 (2011 Március 26)

Lassú is van?


----------



## miska888 (2011 Március 26)

alakul


----------



## miska888 (2011 Március 26)

és még kettő!!!


----------



## miska888 (2011 Március 26)

ez az egyik


----------



## miska888 (2011 Március 26)

Nos ennyi ! Köszi!


----------



## kbella (2011 Március 26)

Sziasztok!


----------



## kbella (2011 Március 26)

Nekem még kell 10


----------



## kbella (2011 Március 26)

Nagyon lassan töltődik ez az oldal.


----------



## kbella (2011 Március 26)

Már unom, de szeretném azt a könyvet!


----------



## Tred (2011 Március 26)

“Ne mondd, hogy nincs időd semmire! A te napod sem rövidebb mint Michelangelo, Pasteur, Teréz anya, Leonardo da Vinci, Albert Einstein vagy Jézus napja!”


----------



## kbella (2011 Március 26)

Már csak pár kell...


----------



## kbella (2011 Március 26)

unom


----------



## kbella (2011 Március 26)




----------



## Tred (2011 Március 26)

"A testi betegségekre ott vannak a gyógyszerek, de a magányt, kétségbeesést és reménytelenséget egyedül a szeretet képes meggyógyítani. Sokan vannak a világban, akik egy darabka kenyérre éheznek, de még többen olyanok, akik csak egy kis szeretetre." (Teréz anya)


----------



## kbella (2011 Március 26)

)


----------



## kbella (2011 Március 26)

Már csak 2


----------



## kbella (2011 Március 26)

El sem hiszem...


----------



## Tred (2011 Március 26)

Ha az emberek sorsát az istenek határozzák meg, akkor tuti, hogy szadisták.
(Kanehara Hitomi)


----------



## Tred (2011 Március 26)

Az élet teljességét nem években mérik, hanem örömben. Kinek-kinek annyit ér az élete, amennyi örömet szerez másoknak.
(Zay László)


----------



## Tred (2011 Március 26)

A szeretettel védekező legyőzhetetlen.
A természet fegyverezi
s a szeretet védelmezi.
(Lao Ce)


----------



## Tred (2011 Március 26)

Cshon Szang-bjong
Fény 
(Pit)

Napfény, holdfény, lámpafény,
a fény ragyogó dolog!

Fény nélkül
minden sötét ugyebár.

A világot a fény mozgatja,
szemünk lényege is: fény.

Ó holnap, holnap!
Legyél a mánál fényesebb!


----------



## nyasuny (2011 Március 26)

q


----------



## nyasuny (2011 Március 26)

w


----------



## nyasuny (2011 Március 26)

e


----------



## nyasuny (2011 Március 26)

r


----------



## nyasuny (2011 Március 26)

t


----------



## nyasuny (2011 Március 26)

z


----------



## nyasuny (2011 Március 26)

u


----------



## nyasuny (2011 Március 26)

i


----------



## nyasuny (2011 Március 26)

o


----------



## nyasuny (2011 Március 26)

p


----------



## nyasuny (2011 Március 26)

ő


----------



## nyasuny (2011 Március 26)

ú


----------



## nyasuny (2011 Március 26)

a


----------



## nyasuny (2011 Március 26)

s


----------



## nyasuny (2011 Március 26)

d


----------



## nyasuny (2011 Március 26)

f


----------



## nyasuny (2011 Március 26)

g


----------



## nyasuny (2011 Március 26)

h


----------



## nyasuny (2011 Március 26)

j


----------



## nyasuny (2011 Március 26)

k


----------



## harmics (2011 Március 26)

21


----------



## Szilvi8105 (2011 Március 26)

Sziasztok én egy mesesorozatot keresek, a címe Blinky Bill kalandjai.


----------



## Ayla03 (2011 Március 26)

Mindenkinek szép napot kívánok!


----------



## krisztinka78 (2011 Március 26)

Hello mindenkinek!


----------



## krisztinka78 (2011 Március 26)

és megint..


----------



## krisztinka78 (2011 Március 26)

x


----------



## krisztinka78 (2011 Március 26)

q


----------



## krisztinka78 (2011 Március 26)

hzdcf


----------



## krisztinka78 (2011 Március 26)

ok


----------



## krisztinka78 (2011 Március 26)

j


----------



## krisztinka78 (2011 Március 26)

á


----------



## krisztinka78 (2011 Március 26)

r


----------



## krisztinka78 (2011 Március 26)

b


----------



## krisztinka78 (2011 Március 26)

f


----------



## krisztinka78 (2011 Március 26)

c


----------



## krisztinka78 (2011 Március 26)

n


----------



## krisztinka78 (2011 Március 26)

m


----------



## krisztinka78 (2011 Március 26)

o


----------



## krisztinka78 (2011 Március 26)

e


----------



## krisztinka78 (2011 Március 26)

g


----------



## krisztinka78 (2011 Március 26)

t


----------



## krisztinka78 (2011 Március 26)

w


----------



## krisztinka78 (2011 Március 26)

u


----------



## krisztinka78 (2011 Március 26)

r


----------



## tunde75 (2011 Március 26)

turelem es kitartas kell hozza


----------



## Edit02 (2011 Március 26)

Üdvözlök mindenkit!
Egy kreatívos katalógusban találtam egy hihetetlen édes magasságmérőt gyerekszobába. Sajnos nem találom sehol. Tudna valaki segíteni? Bocik vannak rajta. van valakinek bocis esetleg más mintája?
Előlre is köszi


----------



## zsu.88 (2011 Március 26)

üdv.


----------



## mia222 (2011 Március 26)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


Üdvözlet mindenkinek!


----------



## mia222 (2011 Március 26)

Nagyon tetszik ez az oldal!


----------



## mia222 (2011 Március 26)

Szeretnék 20 hozzászólást szerezni!


----------



## mia222 (2011 Március 26)

Csak szeretnék 20 hozzászólást szerezni!


----------



## ag1 (2011 Március 26)

19


----------



## susias (2011 Március 26)

hol lehet összegyűjteni a 20 hozzászólást?valaki segítsen.Lassú a netem is,lassan haladok mindennel.


----------



## susias (2011 Március 26)

Na látomsikerült,eddig jo.


----------



## susias (2011 Március 26)

akkor a kézimunkárol írok,nagyon szeretek kötni.


----------



## susias (2011 Március 26)

Most tanulom a keresztszemet és a gobelint


----------



## susias (2011 Március 26)

olyan lassu a gépem,hogy elfelejtem mit akarok írni


----------



## rickkati (2011 Március 26)

Szeretnék belépni, de nem tudok!


----------



## rickkati (2011 Március 26)

Örültem a nyelvész sornak!


----------



## judiga (2011 Március 26)

Üdvözlök mindenkit Komárom-Esztergom megyéből !


----------



## judiga (2011 Március 26)

Köszönöm, hogy benézhetek ide !


----------



## judiga (2011 Március 26)

Nagyon érdekel a horgolás !


----------



## judiga (2011 Március 26)

Már alig várom, hogy megnézhessem a mintákat amik fent vannak !


----------



## judiga (2011 Március 26)

öt


----------



## judiga (2011 Március 26)

hat


----------



## judiga (2011 Március 26)

hét


----------



## judiga (2011 Március 26)

Egyébként kötni is szeretek


----------



## judiga (2011 Március 26)

Varrni meg csak szeretnék


----------



## judiga (2011 Március 26)

2 gyermekem van


----------



## judiga (2011 Március 26)

tiz


----------



## judiga (2011 Március 26)

egy 10 és egy 23 éves


----------



## judiga (2011 Március 26)

a kicsi fiú


----------



## judiga (2011 Március 26)

a nagyobbik lány


----------



## judiga (2011 Március 26)

közeleg a húsvét


----------



## judiga (2011 Március 26)

már egy pár kosarat is horgoltam


----------



## judiga (2011 Március 26)

tizenhét


----------



## judiga (2011 Március 26)

közeleg a cél ?


----------



## judiga (2011 Március 26)

remélem sikerülni fog


----------



## judiga (2011 Március 26)

és talán meg is van a huszadik...


----------



## Tina64 (2011 Március 26)

Jelen!!!
Csak tudnám hányadik hozzászólásom ez!?
Köszi a lehetőséget
Tina


----------



## Tina64 (2011 Március 26)

óóó hát látom hármat már írtam, értem én ennek a csízióját, HURRÁ!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tina64 (2011 Március 26)

na még egy párat


----------



## Tina64 (2011 Március 26)

Miért kell húsz?


----------



## Tina64 (2011 Március 26)

Ki találta ki?


----------



## renate0424 (2011 Március 26)

szia


----------



## Tina64 (2011 Március 26)

Ki?


----------



## Tina64 (2011 Március 26)

ÓÓÓ nem vagyok egyedűl?


----------



## renate0424 (2011 Március 26)

nagyon tetszik az oldal


----------



## Tina64 (2011 Március 26)

Színtén gyüjtögetsz?


----------



## renate0424 (2011 Március 26)

hát nem,hehm


----------



## Tina64 (2011 Március 26)

Én már 8 nál 9 nél tartok


----------



## renate0424 (2011 Március 26)

probálnék


----------



## renate0424 (2011 Március 26)

én most kezdtem


----------



## Tina64 (2011 Március 26)

óó bocs12


----------



## Tina64 (2011 Március 26)

én meg most találtam ide a gyűjtögetőre


----------



## renate0424 (2011 Március 26)

leginkább thiller könyvek érdekelnek


----------



## Tina64 (2011 Március 26)

2 napja beléptem


----------



## renate0424 (2011 Március 26)

szuper könyv


----------



## Tina64 (2011 Március 26)

Azokat ésn is szeretem,
de én a kreatív részhez gyüjtögetek


----------



## renate0424 (2011 Március 26)

na sebaj,még nem tom hogy müködik


----------



## Tina64 (2011 Március 26)

Te fiú vagy igaz??


----------



## Tina64 (2011 Március 26)

ILL: férfi


----------



## renate0424 (2011 Március 26)

furcsa regisztrácios mód, 20 hozzászolás)


----------



## Tina64 (2011 Március 26)

ÓÓ még egy kettő


----------



## Tina64 (2011 Március 26)

Hát eléggé


----------



## renate0424 (2011 Március 26)

de jo nked


----------



## Tina64 (2011 Március 26)

Na még egy tuti találat és megvolnék!
Szia!!!!!!!!!!
Kellemes hétvégét!


----------



## renate0424 (2011 Március 26)

haladok én is


----------



## renate0424 (2011 Március 26)

már nem kell sok


----------



## susias (2011 Március 26)

sokszor eltévedtem remélem jo helyen vagyok


----------



## renate0424 (2011 Március 26)

na még 8


----------



## renate0424 (2011 Március 26)

ohhm, és még közben várni is kell


----------



## renate0424 (2011 Március 26)

egyre többen böngészünk


----------



## susias (2011 Március 26)

annyi helyre beléptem,hozzá szóltam.


----------



## renate0424 (2011 Március 26)

talán a végére érek ,hamarossan


----------



## renate0424 (2011 Március 26)

jol tetted


----------



## susias (2011 Március 26)

Már rég összejött volna a 20 hozzá szólás


----------



## renate0424 (2011 Március 26)

mi után keresgélsz?


----------



## TiborSzalai (2011 Március 26)

*köszi*

köszi


----------



## susias (2011 Március 26)

látom lassan haladunk


----------



## renate0424 (2011 Március 26)

én a kedvenc filmeim -et szeretném megtalálni itt könyv formátumában


----------



## renate0424 (2011 Március 26)

leginkább thillerek,remélem találok


----------



## susias (2011 Március 26)

hogy hova kell a hozzászólásokat küldeni


----------



## renate0424 (2011 Március 26)

na szerintem elértem a 20 at,


----------



## susias (2011 Március 26)

egyébként a kézimunka érdekel


----------



## renate0424 (2011 Március 26)

szerintem csak ide,,,,remélem


----------



## susias (2011 Március 26)

ügyes vagy


----------



## susias (2011 Március 26)

a könyveket láttam valahol,de annyira belegabalyodtam az oldalba fogalmam sincs hol van már


----------



## TiborSzalai (2011 Március 26)

köszi


----------



## TiborSzalai (2011 Március 26)

sajnos nem


----------



## TiborSzalai (2011 Március 26)




----------



## rawee (2011 Március 26)

d


----------



## TiborSzalai (2011 Március 26)

:-(


----------



## rawee (2011 Március 26)

lala


----------



## rawee (2011 Március 26)

lalala


----------



## rawee (2011 Március 26)

lslsls


----------



## rawee (2011 Március 26)

lololo


----------



## rawee (2011 Március 26)

lilili


----------



## rawee (2011 Március 26)

lilolilolilo


----------



## rawee (2011 Március 26)

ldkdfldkdl


----------



## rawee (2011 Március 26)

léjfsdl.hjlhsdl.kgds


----------



## rawee (2011 Március 26)

grsfkl-kljdlésfihjdgdsfd


----------



## rawee (2011 Március 26)

12344242


----------



## rawee (2011 Március 26)

cxgcbxbx


----------



## rawee (2011 Március 26)

miki


----------



## rawee (2011 Március 26)

oooo


----------



## rawee (2011 Március 26)

gdsljfgkljslksg


----------



## rawee (2011 Március 26)

sssss


----------



## rawee (2011 Március 26)

íííííííííí


----------



## rawee (2011 Március 26)

Xysay


----------



## rawee (2011 Március 26)

mmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## rawee (2011 Március 26)

sdfsdfsdfsdsdfsdffsddfsfsdfsd


----------



## Melinda65 (2011 Március 26)

11


----------



## rawee (2011 Március 26)

sadad


----------



## Melinda65 (2011 Március 26)

10


----------



## Melinda65 (2011 Március 26)

ezt


----------



## Melinda65 (2011 Március 26)

Fantasztikus


----------



## Melinda65 (2011 Március 26)

Nagyon jó


----------



## TiborSzalai (2011 Március 26)

1



sajnos nincs meg





torrenten nincs fent véletlenül?



?



közmondásokat kellene írni?


----------



## TiborSzalai (2011 Március 26)

0


----------



## Melinda65 (2011 Március 26)

jók


----------



## TiborSzalai (2011 Március 26)

zéró


----------



## Melinda65 (2011 Március 26)

Sajnos


----------



## Melinda65 (2011 Március 26)

Fantasztikus


----------



## Melinda65 (2011 Március 26)

Sosem


----------



## Melinda65 (2011 Március 26)

Örök


----------



## Melinda65 (2011 Március 26)

mindenkinek


----------



## Melinda65 (2011 Március 26)

lemaradtam.


----------



## Melinda65 (2011 Március 26)

örök szerelem.kiss


----------



## Melinda65 (2011 Március 26)

fel


----------



## Nándi15 (2011 Március 26)

hali


----------



## Melinda65 (2011 Március 26)

nagyon nagyon


----------



## Nándi15 (2011 Március 26)

a


----------



## Nándi15 (2011 Március 26)

b


----------



## Nándi15 (2011 Március 26)

c


----------



## Nándi15 (2011 Március 26)

d


----------



## Nándi15 (2011 Március 26)

e


----------



## Nándi15 (2011 Március 26)

f


----------



## Nándi15 (2011 Március 26)

g


----------



## Nándi15 (2011 Március 26)

h


----------



## Nándi15 (2011 Március 26)

i


----------



## Melinda65 (2011 Március 26)

Fantasztikus


----------



## Nándi15 (2011 Március 26)

j


----------



## Nándi15 (2011 Március 26)

k


----------



## Nándi15 (2011 Március 26)

l


----------



## Nándi15 (2011 Március 26)

ly


----------



## Nándi15 (2011 Március 26)

m


----------



## Nándi15 (2011 Március 26)

n


----------



## Nándi15 (2011 Március 26)

ny


----------



## Melinda65 (2011 Március 26)

Sajnos


----------



## Nándi15 (2011 Március 26)

o


----------



## Nándi15 (2011 Március 26)

ó


----------



## Nándi15 (2011 Március 26)

ö, ő, p, q, r, s, sz, t, ty, u, ú, ü, ű, v, w, x, y, z, zs
JAH EZT NÉZZÉTEK MEG!


----------



## jirzi (2011 Március 26)

1 jelen


----------



## jirzi (2011 Március 26)

2 jelen


----------



## jirzi (2011 Március 26)

3 jelen


----------



## jirzi (2011 Március 26)

4 jelen


----------



## Melinda65 (2011 Március 26)

Gyönyörű


----------



## jirzi (2011 Március 26)

5 jenen


----------



## jirzi (2011 Március 26)

6 jelen


----------



## jirzi (2011 Március 26)

7 jelen


----------



## jirzi (2011 Március 26)

8 jelen


----------



## jirzi (2011 Március 26)

9 jelen


----------



## jirzi (2011 Március 26)

10jelen


----------



## jirzi (2011 Március 26)

11 jelen


----------



## jirzi (2011 Március 26)

12 jelen


----------



## jirzi (2011 Március 26)

13 jelen


----------



## jirzi (2011 Március 26)

14 jelen


----------



## jirzi (2011 Március 26)

15 jelen


----------



## Melinda65 (2011 Március 26)

benne.


----------



## jirzi (2011 Március 26)

16 jelen


----------



## Dojjcyka (2011 Március 26)

Ügyes


----------



## jirzi (2011 Március 26)

17 jelen


----------



## Dojjcyka (2011 Március 26)

Ügyes vagy!


----------



## jirzi (2011 Március 26)

18 jelen


----------



## jirzi (2011 Március 26)

19 jelen


----------



## jirzi (2011 Március 26)

20 jelen


----------



## jirzi (2011 Március 26)

21 jelen


----------



## Dojjcyka (2011 Március 26)

Nem rosszak


----------



## Dojjcyka (2011 Március 26)

Széép


----------



## Melinda65 (2011 Március 26)

hallottam:-?


----------



## Dojjcyka (2011 Március 26)

Ügyes vagy!


----------



## Melinda65 (2011 Március 26)

Tudnak mulatni.


----------



## Dojjcyka (2011 Március 26)

Ügyi


----------



## bakterke78 (2011 Március 26)

Jo ez a forum, tele van fincsibnel fincsibb kajakkal.


----------



## erika765 (2011 Március 26)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


Szeretném megtudni


----------



## erika765 (2011 Március 26)

ok


----------



## Melinda65 (2011 Március 26)

valóak.


----------



## erika765 (2011 Március 26)

nahát


----------



## erika765 (2011 Március 26)

ilyen


----------



## erika765 (2011 Március 26)

egyszerű


----------



## erika765 (2011 Március 26)

hogy


----------



## erika765 (2011 Március 26)

ez


----------



## Dojjcyka (2011 Március 26)

Téll. Jóók


----------



## Melinda65 (2011 Március 26)

Egy legendás ember legendás élete. Pótólhatatlan ember.:11:


----------



## erika765 (2011 Március 26)

eddig


----------



## jukka10 (2011 Március 26)

Köszönöm szépen!


----------



## erika765 (2011 Március 26)

nem


----------



## jukka10 (2011 Március 26)

Azt nem tudod véletlenül, hogy milyen árban vannak ezek a könyvek?


----------



## erika765 (2011 Március 26)

jutott


----------



## Dojjcyka (2011 Március 26)

Internet,bicajozás...szabadba lenni


----------



## erika765 (2011 Március 26)

az


----------



## Dojjcyka (2011 Március 26)

De jóó régota keresek ilyet


----------



## erika765 (2011 Március 26)

eszembe


----------



## erika765 (2011 Március 26)

de


----------



## Dojjcyka (2011 Március 26)

Van jó pár dolog


----------



## erika765 (2011 Március 26)

azért


----------



## erika765 (2011 Március 26)

mégis


----------



## Dojjcyka (2011 Március 26)

Nagyon jóóók


----------



## erika765 (2011 Március 26)

meg


----------



## erika765 (2011 Március 26)

fogom


----------



## Dojjcyka (2011 Március 26)

Én szeretnék széép kertet de sajnos nincs időm :s


----------



## erika765 (2011 Március 26)

oldani


----------



## erika765 (2011 Március 26)

valahogy


----------



## Dojjcyka (2011 Március 26)

Nagyon jóók


----------



## erika765 (2011 Március 26)

ugye?


----------



## Dojjcyka (2011 Március 26)

Mennyi finomság


----------



## Dojjcyka (2011 Március 26)

nem rossz


----------



## Dojjcyka (2011 Március 26)

Jó dolgok vannak


----------



## Dojjcyka (2011 Március 26)

Vannak érdekes dolgok


----------



## Dojjcyka (2011 Március 26)

De jóók


----------



## Dojjcyka (2011 Március 26)

de jók


----------



## Dojjcyka (2011 Március 26)

jók


----------



## mauz (2011 Március 26)

Aral


----------



## mauz (2011 Március 26)

Aralim


----------



## mauz (2011 Március 26)

Auriel


----------



## mauz (2011 Március 26)

Chassan


----------



## mauz (2011 Március 26)

Chaoth ha-Qadesh


----------



## mauz (2011 Március 26)

Eshim


----------



## mauz (2011 Március 26)

Haniel


----------



## mauz (2011 Március 26)

Kaliel


----------



## mauz (2011 Március 26)

Kameal


----------



## mauz (2011 Március 26)

Kerubim


----------



## mauz (2011 Március 26)

Losanahar


----------



## mauz (2011 Március 26)

Malakh ha-Elohim


----------



## mauz (2011 Március 26)

Malakim


----------



## mauz (2011 Március 26)

Metatron


----------



## adrien9 (2011 Március 26)

1234

1234

5678

1245678u

568789

1234

12434

1214
1241

12415

31454

14124

1214

21415q

1245

215

14134

1241

214524

15426gtwv

2151qragv

215q42

32qtfgvaew

wgwrbhs547

215rtgv

qtgfvqegjm

jelebh

dakjbgojrwhlgv

gewgknwrl

blaaaaa


----------



## mauz (2011 Március 26)

Michael


----------



## mauz (2011 Március 26)

Ophanim


----------



## mauz (2011 Március 26)

Raphael


----------



## mauz (2011 Március 26)

Ruach


----------



## adrien9 (2011 Március 26)

rwhbiorjwbh


----------



## mauz (2011 Március 26)

Sandalphon


----------



## adrien9 (2011 Március 26)

van rá esély


----------



## mauz (2011 Március 26)

Semangeloph
Senoy
Shachdar


----------



## adrien9 (2011 Március 26)

agkmags


----------



## adrien9 (2011 Március 26)

mama meg a voga


----------



## adrien9 (2011 Március 26)

kutya


----------



## adrien9 (2011 Március 26)

maccska


----------



## adrien9 (2011 Március 26)

jelenléti ív


----------



## adrien9 (2011 Március 26)

11


----------



## adrien9 (2011 Március 26)

12


----------



## adrien9 (2011 Március 26)

24


----------



## adrien9 (2011 Március 26)

23


----------



## adrien9 (2011 Március 26)

nem hiszem el


----------



## adrien9 (2011 Március 26)

már csak 675


----------



## adrien9 (2011 Március 26)

most már unom


----------



## adrien9 (2011 Március 26)

bon jovi legyen


----------



## adrien9 (2011 Március 26)

nah már csak 2


----------



## adrien9 (2011 Március 26)

miért hadazs


----------



## adrien9 (2011 Március 26)

mindjárt kész


----------



## adrien9 (2011 Március 26)

megvan kééééész


----------



## adrien9 (2011 Március 26)

megvaaaan


----------



## Tamsin (2011 Március 26)

Jelen!


----------



## adrien9 (2011 Március 26)

n aaaaa


----------



## Béla69 (2011 Március 26)

*Érd!*

Nekem miért nem sikerül? Üdv Béla


----------



## Linus007 (2011 Március 26)

Hello


----------



## Piji (2011 Március 26)

Sziasztok


----------



## Piji (2011 Március 26)

hogy smint?


----------



## Piji (2011 Március 26)

viszonylag új vagyok itt


----------



## Virág777 (2011 Március 27)

*Pingvin777*


----------



## Virág777 (2011 Március 27)

Szép estét!


----------



## Virág777 (2011 Március 27)

Üdvözlet Budapestről!


----------



## Virág777 (2011 Március 27)

Sziasztok


----------



## Virág777 (2011 Március 27)

Én is minden jót kívánok!


----------



## Virág777 (2011 Március 27)

8


----------



## Virág777 (2011 Március 27)




----------



## lvadkert (2011 Március 27)

Egy – megérett a meggy,


----------



## lvadkert (2011 Március 27)

Kettõ – csipkebokor vesszõ,


----------



## lvadkert (2011 Március 27)

Három – te vagy az én párom,


----------



## lvadkert (2011 Március 27)

Négy – te kis leány hová mégy,


----------



## lvadkert (2011 Március 27)

Öt – érik a tök,


----------



## lvadkert (2011 Március 27)

Hat – hasad a pad,


----------



## lvadkert (2011 Március 27)

Hét – zsemlét süt a pék,


----------



## lvadkert (2011 Március 27)

Nyolc – üres a polc,


----------



## lvadkert (2011 Március 27)

Kilenc – kis Ferenc,


----------



## lvadkert (2011 Március 27)

vagy Kilenc – kis Kredenc?


----------



## lvadkert (2011 Március 27)




----------



## lvadkert (2011 Március 27)

Tíz – tiszta víz,


----------



## lvadkert (2011 Március 27)

Ha nem tiszta,


----------



## lvadkert (2011 Március 27)

vidd vissza,


----------



## lvadkert (2011 Március 27)

Majd a cica


----------



## lvadkert (2011 Március 27)

vagy a kutya?


----------



## lvadkert (2011 Március 27)

inkabb cica


----------



## lvadkert (2011 Március 27)




----------



## lvadkert (2011 Március 27)

megissza.


----------



## lvadkert (2011 Március 27)

Sziasztok!
Üdvözlök mindenkit, nagyon jó az oldal, sok jó dolog található itt


----------



## lvadkert (2011 Március 27)

*Mondóka*

Egy – megérett a meggy, 
Kettõ – csipkebokor vesszõ, 
Három – te vagy az én párom, 
Négy – te kis legény hová mégy, 
Öt – érik a tök, 
Hat – hasad a pad, 
Hét – zsemlét süt a pék, 
Nyolc – üres a polc, 
Kilenc – kis kredenc, 
Tíz – tiszta víz, 
Ha nem tiszta, vidd vissza, 
Majd a cica megissza.


----------



## mia222 (2011 Március 27)

Sziasztok!


----------



## mia222 (2011 Március 27)

Szeretnék még 15 hozzászólást!


----------



## mia222 (2011 Március 27)




----------



## mia222 (2011 Március 27)

Szeretnék még szerezni hozzászólást!


----------



## mia222 (2011 Március 27)




----------



## mia222 (2011 Március 27)




----------



## mia222 (2011 Március 27)

Szeretnék még 10 hozzászólást!


----------



## mia222 (2011 Március 27)




----------



## mia222 (2011 Március 27)

Még kell 8!


----------



## mia222 (2011 Március 27)




----------



## mia222 (2011 Március 27)




----------



## mia222 (2011 Március 27)

Még kell 5!


----------



## mia222 (2011 Március 27)




----------



## mia222 (2011 Március 27)

Még kell 3!


----------



## mia222 (2011 Március 27)

:neutral:


----------



## mia222 (2011 Március 27)

És ez a 20.!


----------



## Gyuszo413 (2011 Március 27)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


Köszi!


----------



## Gyuszo413 (2011 Március 27)

Köszi!


----------



## Gyuszo413 (2011 Március 27)

köszi


----------



## Gyuszo413 (2011 Március 27)

mia222 írta:


> Még kell 3!


----------



## Gyuszo413 (2011 Március 27)

mia222 írta:


> És ez a 20.!


----------



## Gyuszo413 (2011 Március 27)

mia222 írta:


>


----------



## Gyuszo413 (2011 Március 27)

judiga írta:


> Egyébként kötni is szeretek


----------



## Gyuszo413 (2011 Március 27)




----------



## Gyuszo413 (2011 Március 27)

Még sok kell...


----------



## Gyuszo413 (2011 Március 27)

Hehe, haladok...


----------



## Gyuszo413 (2011 Március 27)

Még 9...


----------



## Gyuszo413 (2011 Március 27)

Csicseregnek a fák, rügyeznek a madarak...


----------



## Gyuszo413 (2011 Március 27)

Még 7


----------



## Gyuszo413 (2011 Március 27)

666


----------



## Gyuszo413 (2011 Március 27)

yes!!!


----------



## Gyuszo413 (2011 Március 27)

4 kell


----------



## Gyuszo413 (2011 Március 27)

3


----------



## Gyuszo413 (2011 Március 27)

2


----------



## kleomárta (2011 Március 27)

Üdvözlet, jelen!


----------



## Gyuszo413 (2011 Március 27)

1


----------



## Gyuszo413 (2011 Március 27)

20+1


----------



## tomcat999 (2011 Március 27)

Váááá megtaláátam a hozzászólás gomboooot!!! yeee!


----------



## tomcat999 (2011 Március 27)

Hozzá tudok szőlni!


----------



## tomcat999 (2011 Március 27)

akarom mondani szólni..


----------



## tomcat999 (2011 Március 27)

Tök jó az oldal tetszik!


----------



## tomcat999 (2011 Március 27)

5


----------



## tomcat999 (2011 Március 27)

"Kíváncsi vagyok, hogy isten nevet-e azon, hogy tréfásan félrevezet."


----------



## tomcat999 (2011 Március 27)

"A fejlődéshez két dolog kell: fáradhatatlan kitartás, és az a készség, hogy olyasmit is el tudjunk vetni, amibe pedig sok időt és munkát fektettünk be."


----------



## Judit0101 (2011 Március 27)

szia


----------



## tomcat999 (2011 Március 27)

"A zsenialitás és a hülyeség között az a különbség, hogy az előbbinek határai vannak."


----------



## tomcat999 (2011 Március 27)

"A képzelet minden, pillanatkép az élet eljövendő eseményeibe."


----------



## Judit0101 (2011 Március 27)

visszaszámlálás...


----------



## Judit0101 (2011 Március 27)

18


----------



## Judit0101 (2011 Március 27)

17


----------



## tomcat999 (2011 Március 27)

"Az őrültség nem más, mint ugyanazt tenni újra és újra, és várni, hogy az eredmény más legyen."


----------



## tomcat999 (2011 Március 27)

"A gravitáció nem hibáztatható azért, hogy az emberek szerelembe esnek."


----------



## Judit0101 (2011 Március 27)

16


----------



## tomcat999 (2011 Március 27)

"A kreativitás titka, hogy jól tudod leplezni a forrásaidat."


----------



## Judit0101 (2011 Március 27)

15


----------



## tomcat999 (2011 Március 27)

Hé!!  fölösleges számolni ott van a számláló a neved alatt
én is csak most vettem észre


----------



## Judit0101 (2011 Március 27)

14


----------



## tomcat999 (2011 Március 27)

Csak az ellenkező irányba számlál...


----------



## Judit0101 (2011 Március 27)

kösz, de legalább írok valamit, most reggel más nem jutott eszembe


----------



## Judit0101 (2011 Március 27)

jók az idézeteid!


----------



## tomcat999 (2011 Március 27)

"Aki még sosem követett el hibát, valószínűleg még sosem próbált semmi új dolgot."


----------



## tomcat999 (2011 Március 27)

"Ami igazán számít, az az intuíció."


----------



## Judit0101 (2011 Március 27)

jó ez az oldal, alig várom, hogy töltögethessek


----------



## tomcat999 (2011 Március 27)

"A történelem arra tanít meg bennünket, hogy az emberiség semmit sem tanul a történelemből."


----------



## Judit0101 (2011 Március 27)

szóval 10


----------



## tomcat999 (2011 Március 27)

"A világon két dolog végtelen: a világegyetem és az emberi hülyeség. Bár az elsőben nem vagyok biztos."


----------



## Judit0101 (2011 Március 27)

vagy 9?


----------



## tomcat999 (2011 Március 27)

"A világ legnagyobb matematikai felfedezése a kamatos kamat."


----------



## Judit0101 (2011 Március 27)

8


----------



## tomcat999 (2011 Március 27)

"Ne bánkódj, ha gondjaid vannak a matematikával, biztosíthatlak, az enyémek sokkal nagyobbak."


----------



## Judit0101 (2011 Március 27)

7


----------



## Judit0101 (2011 Március 27)

ide passzoló idézet... tetszik...!


----------



## tomcat999 (2011 Március 27)

"Mily` különös a mi helyzetünk, a Föld gyermekeié! Csak rövid látogatásra van itt mindenki. Nem tudja, miért, de néha azt hiszi, hogy sejti."


----------



## Judit0101 (2011 Március 27)

5


----------



## Judit0101 (2011 Március 27)

4


----------



## Judit0101 (2011 Március 27)

3


----------



## tomcat999 (2011 Március 27)

ezt nem értem..


----------



## tomcat999 (2011 Március 27)

megvan a 20 de nem enged letölteni...


----------



## Judit0101 (2011 Március 27)

2


----------



## tomcat999 (2011 Március 27)

miért nem?


----------



## Judit0101 (2011 Március 27)

mert még 48 órát várni kell
ezt olvastam valahol


----------



## Judit0101 (2011 Március 27)

azt hiszem ott, ahol ez a link bejött


----------



## tomcat999 (2011 Március 27)

ez baj.mert februárban regisztráltam.elvileg magvan a 2 nap


----------



## Judit0101 (2011 Március 27)

_*egymás utáni Hozzászólások küldésével perceken belül meglehet a 20 hozzászólásod, és már csak utána a 48 órát kell kivárnod, az állandó tagsághoz!*_


----------



## Judit0101 (2011 Március 27)

de a regisztráció után 20 napnak kell eltelni, és a 20 hozzászólás után 48 órának


----------



## tomcat999 (2011 Március 27)

jaj. de azért köszi


----------



## Judit0101 (2011 Március 27)

nincs mit, majd 2 nap múlva töltögetünk


----------



## nagywiki (2011 Március 27)

csáó mindenki!


----------



## ferenc.g (2011 Március 27)

1


----------



## ferenc.g (2011 Március 27)

2


----------



## ferenc.g (2011 Március 27)

3


----------



## Sacili (2011 Március 27)

*Szia Melitta!*

Köszönöm a lehetőséget, még új vagyok a fórumon. Üdvözlök mindenkit. Még meg kell tanulnom, hogyan működik a fórum felülete, ezért ha az első bejegyzésnél hibázok, nézzétek el nekem. Sacili


----------



## ferenc.g (2011 Március 27)

4


----------



## ferenc.g (2011 Március 27)

5


----------



## csutakos (2011 Március 27)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg



Sziasztok! 
Csutakos vagyok.


----------



## csutakos (2011 Március 27)

Anyák napi műsorral készülünk a suliban.


----------



## csutakos (2011 Március 27)

Még nem voltam soha fórumon.


----------



## csutakos (2011 Március 27)

Hogy működik ez az egész?


----------



## ferenc.g (2011 Március 27)

6


----------



## csutakos (2011 Március 27)

Itt lehet beszélgetni?


----------



## ferenc.g (2011 Március 27)

7


----------



## csutakos (2011 Március 27)

Itt lehet a 20 üzenetet összegyűjteni?


----------



## ferenc.g (2011 Március 27)

8


----------



## ferenc.g (2011 Március 27)

igen


----------



## ferenc.g (2011 Március 27)

10


----------



## csutakos (2011 Március 27)

Szia Saci!


----------



## csutakos (2011 Március 27)

Szia ferenc g!


----------



## ferenc.g (2011 Március 27)

11


----------



## csutakos (2011 Március 27)

Már 8 üzim van.


----------



## csutakos (2011 Március 27)

Bocs. fernc.g.


----------



## ferenc.g (2011 Március 27)

Szia, 
éppen gyűjtöm a 20 hozzászólást...


----------



## csutakos (2011 Március 27)

11 üzi.


----------



## csutakos (2011 Március 27)

12 üzenet. Jól halad.


----------



## ferenc.g (2011 Március 27)

13


----------



## csutakos (2011 Március 27)

A 20-ra hajtok.


----------



## ferenc.g (2011 Március 27)

14


----------



## csutakos (2011 Március 27)

14. üzenet.


----------



## ferenc.g (2011 Március 27)

Én is


----------



## ferenc.g (2011 Március 27)

16


----------



## csutakos (2011 Március 27)

Ki lesz a gyorsabb?


----------



## ferenc.g (2011 Március 27)

17


----------



## ferenc.g (2011 Március 27)

hajrá


----------



## ferenc.g (2011 Március 27)

19


----------



## csutakos (2011 Március 27)

valamiért kilépett


----------



## ferenc.g (2011 Március 27)

nyertem


----------



## ferenc.g (2011 Március 27)

nekem is


----------



## csutakos (2011 Március 27)

Már volt 16 üzenetem. Miért szakadt meg?


----------



## csutakos (2011 Március 27)

Rendben Ferenc. Nem tudom miért szakadt meg nekem.


----------



## csutakos (2011 Március 27)

1 híján 20


----------



## csutakos (2011 Március 27)

20!!!


----------



## csutakos (2011 Március 27)

Nekem is sikerült. Remélem betekintést enged a linkekbe.


----------



## vismaior (2011 Március 27)

Sziasztok, örülök, hogy itt lehetek.


----------



## zsu.88 (2011 Március 27)

sziasztok.....


----------



## susias (2011 Március 27)

jó helyre írtam hogy a 20 hozzászólást begyűjtsem?


----------



## susias (2011 Március 27)

tegnap kiléptem és alig találtam ide


----------



## susias (2011 Március 27)

Új vagyok nehéz eligazodnom


----------



## susias (2011 Március 27)

de látom sikerült


----------



## susias (2011 Március 27)

magamról szeretek kötni,varrni,most tanulom a keresztszemest és a gobelint


----------



## susias (2011 Március 27)

a tájképeket szeretem,ezekkel próbálkoznék


----------



## susias (2011 Március 27)

Thomas Kinkade festményei tettszenek ezekről szeretnék himezni


----------



## susias (2011 Március 27)

ezért léptem be a kézimunka klubba,jó mert leköti az embert és jó látni a végeredményt


----------



## susias (2011 Március 27)

úgy nézem meg van a 20 hozzászólás remélem jól csináltam


----------



## susias (2011 Március 27)

nem tudtam mit írjak,ezért azt írtam amivel szeretek foglalkozni


----------



## susias (2011 Március 27)

kipróbáltam meg van a 20 hozzászólás februárban regisztráltam,miért nem tudok belépni?Nem jó helyre írtam a hozzászólásokat?segítség!!!!


----------



## jukka10 (2011 Március 27)

Köszi!


----------



## jukka10 (2011 Március 27)

Netán, ha jársz máskor is arra és betérsz oda, akkor várom beszámolód


----------



## jukka10 (2011 Március 27)

Még mindig gyűjtöm a hozzászólásaimat.


----------



## jukka10 (2011 Március 27)

Már gyűlik azért.


----------



## jukka10 (2011 Március 27)

Már nem kell sok.....


----------



## jukka10 (2011 Március 27)

Elszórakoztatom magam


----------



## jukka10 (2011 Március 27)

Na ezen kívül már csak 4-et kell írnom.


----------



## jukka10 (2011 Március 27)




----------



## jukka10 (2011 Március 27)

.


----------



## jukka10 (2011 Március 27)

Na a végén megoldom


----------



## jukka10 (2011 Március 27)

Remélem most be tudom befejezni a magammal folyó bejegyzéseket


----------



## beni3d (2011 Március 27)

1. sziasztok


----------



## beni3d (2011 Március 27)

sürgősen kéne egy könyv, szóval 01, sziasztok


----------



## beni3d (2011 Március 27)

02 Hogy vagytok?


----------



## beni3d (2011 Március 27)

03 tényleg borzasztóan röstellem, hogy itt off-topicolok, de nagyon kéne a könyv, 
"montágh imre tiszta beszéd"


----------



## beni3d (2011 Március 27)

most nézem, hogy eggyel több hozzászólásom van, mint amennyit számoltam, szóval 05


----------



## beni3d (2011 Március 27)

"hol a hal?"-monthy phyton; az élet értelme


----------



## beni3d (2011 Március 27)

ezzel együtt már 7, kevesebb mint 3x ennyi van hátra


----------



## beni3d (2011 Március 27)

kicsit jobban kisüt a napocska elmegyek futni- 08


----------



## beni3d (2011 Március 27)

"nehéztüzérségi ágyúnaszád"- Dolák S. Róbert


----------



## jukka10 (2011 Március 27)

Sziasztok!


----------



## beni3d (2011 Március 27)

németet tanulok közben


----------



## beni3d (2011 Március 27)

szia


----------



## beni3d (2011 Március 27)

na kevesebb mint a fele, és tanulhatom a szép beszédet


----------



## beni3d (2011 Március 27)

nos miúlyság?


----------



## beni3d (2011 Március 27)

mindegy is, bob sinclart hallgatok


----------



## beni3d (2011 Március 27)

páppárárá párárá


----------



## beni3d (2011 Március 27)

ezzel a 20 kötelező hozzászólással jól elrontom a fórumot


----------



## beni3d (2011 Március 27)

17, már csak 3 kell gyerekek


----------



## beni3d (2011 Március 27)

már rég olvashatnám, amíg nem sikerül megvennem a könyvet


----------



## beni3d (2011 Március 27)

19, dobpergés, tapsvihar


----------



## beni3d (2011 Március 27)

és gyerekek köszönöm szépen, ez az uccsó. pezsgőbontás, éljenzés


----------



## beni3d (2011 Március 27)

bakker még mindíg nem engedi letölteni


----------



## Czikoria (2011 Március 27)




----------



## beni3d (2011 Március 27)

ja a két nap is kell mi? most tudnék káromkodni
el tudná nekem küldeni valaki mélben?
http://canadahun.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=582669&d=1286317624
itt lehet leszedni, a címem: "[email protected]"
(van egy rendes is, de azt nem szívesen adom meg- gondolom érthető, ezt a címet használom az ilyen "egyéb" dolgokra


----------



## Czikoria (2011 Március 27)

lehet pénzt kellene szedniük érte


----------



## Edit02 (2011 Március 27)

Üdvözlök mindekit!!!


----------



## beni3d (2011 Március 27)

2008-ban regisztráltam, 23x szóltam hozzá, és nem tudom letölteni a könyvet
miért? miért? miért?


----------



## Czikoria (2011 Március 27)

nagyon sajnálom


----------



## Czikoria (2011 Március 27)

rip


----------



## Czikoria (2011 Március 27)

Limahl : neverending stroy  sosem tufom megunni.
http://scfire-mtc-aa05.stream.aol.com:80/stream/1040 egy nagyon jó stream rádio! nálunk ez szól egész nap


----------



## Czikoria (2011 Március 27)

will és grace


----------



## Czikoria (2011 Március 27)

én csak várom rutger hauert


----------



## Czikoria (2011 Március 27)

én nem


----------



## vevikk (2011 Március 27)

Sziasztok!

Még én sem tudom megnézni a csatolmányokat, de próbálok nektek felteeni pár dolgot a saját gyűjteményemből.


----------



## vevikk (2011 Március 27)

Bocsi, hogy csak mondatonként írok új hozzászólást, de jó lenne összegyűjteni a 20-at.


----------



## vevikk (2011 Március 27)

Nem tudok file-t csatolni, lassú a gépem.


----------



## vevikk (2011 Március 27)

De mégis sikerült.
Pár babasapka van benne.


----------



## vevikk (2011 Március 27)

Hát így nem lesz meg a 20 soha.


----------



## vevikk (2011 Március 27)

Van pár helyesírási hibám, azért bocsi. Csak sietek, mert a kisfiam ébredezik.


----------



## vevikk (2011 Március 27)

És megvan a fele a hozzászólásaimnak.


----------



## vevikk (2011 Március 27)

Gyerek Amelie:


----------



## vevikk (2011 Március 27)

Ahhhh
Nem tette fel.
de most mennem, kell.
Este újra próbálom.


----------



## mizse198 (2011 Március 27)

20


----------



## gardener (2011 Március 27)

köszönöm


----------



## xxxkabaxxx (2011 Március 27)

*hm*

2x10=20


----------



## xxxkabaxxx (2011 Március 27)

5+3=8


----------



## xxxkabaxxx (2011 Március 27)

18-17=1


----------



## xxxkabaxxx (2011 Március 27)

6-8=-2


----------



## xxxkabaxxx (2011 Március 27)

x+y


----------



## xxxkabaxxx (2011 Március 27)

333-222=111


----------



## xxxkabaxxx (2011 Március 27)

8-7-6=?


----------



## Béla69 (2011 Március 27)

*szia*

Itt vagyok


----------



## xxxkabaxxx (2011 Március 27)

69 or 96


----------



## xxxkabaxxx (2011 Március 27)

10+30-20=2x10


----------



## xxxkabaxxx (2011 Március 27)

1


----------



## Béla69 (2011 Március 27)

*szia*

így kell


----------



## xxxkabaxxx (2011 Március 27)

2


----------



## xxxkabaxxx (2011 Március 27)

4


----------



## xxxkabaxxx (2011 Március 27)

5


----------



## xxxkabaxxx (2011 Március 27)

6


----------



## Béla69 (2011 Március 27)

igen


----------



## xxxkabaxxx (2011 Március 27)

7


----------



## Béla69 (2011 Március 27)

vagy nem


----------



## xxxkabaxxx (2011 Március 27)

8


----------



## xxxkabaxxx (2011 Március 27)

9


----------



## Béla69 (2011 Március 27)

vagy


----------



## xxxkabaxxx (2011 Március 27)

10


----------



## Béla69 (2011 Március 27)

mi az


----------



## xxxkabaxxx (2011 Március 27)

11


----------



## xxxkabaxxx (2011 Március 27)

20*.*


----------



## Béla69 (2011 Március 27)

ez az


----------



## Béla69 (2011 Március 27)

neked van


----------



## Béla69 (2011 Március 27)

nem értem 1


----------



## Béla69 (2011 Március 27)

nekem nem sikerül


----------



## Béla69 (2011 Március 27)

vagyok


----------



## kleomárta (2011 Március 27)

Köszi a jó tanácsot!


----------



## grahamka (2011 Március 27)

Szuper ez az oldal!Jó lenne, ha minél több ilyen lenne!


----------



## Béla69 (2011 Március 27)

hali


----------



## Béla69 (2011 Március 27)

te érted hogyan kell a 20-at megszerezni?


----------



## grahamka (2011 Március 27)

Minden gondomat rád vethetem.
Nem csak az apró-cseprő gondokat,
a legnagyobbat is.
Mindenért hálát mondhatok!


----------



## grahamka (2011 Március 27)

Szia!


----------



## grahamka (2011 Március 27)

még nem tudom használni ezt az oldalt, bocs


----------



## Katad (2011 Március 27)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Katad (2011 Március 27)

Én is ma szeretném megtudni , hogy is lehet ezt az oldalt használni


----------



## Katad (2011 Március 27)

Tényleg jó ez az oldal , csak még kéne nékem 16 hozzászólás , meg két nap


----------



## Szilvi8105 (2011 Március 27)

Sziasztok! Szép napot mindenkinek!


----------



## Katad (2011 Március 27)

Szia


----------



## Katad (2011 Március 27)

khf


----------



## Katad (2011 Március 27)

hzui


----------



## Katad (2011 Március 27)

é


----------



## Katad (2011 Március 27)

r


----------



## Katad (2011 Március 27)

szép napot


----------



## Katad (2011 Március 27)

még 11 felesleget írok


----------



## Katad (2011 Március 27)

mar csak 10


----------



## Katad (2011 Március 27)

-1


----------



## Katad (2011 Március 27)

-2


----------



## Katad (2011 Március 27)

-3


----------



## Katad (2011 Március 27)

-4


----------



## Katad (2011 Március 27)

-5


----------



## Katad (2011 Március 27)

-6


----------



## Katad (2011 Március 27)

-7


----------



## Katad (2011 Március 27)

-8


----------



## Katad (2011 Március 27)

-9


----------



## Katad (2011 Március 27)

és vége


----------



## krisztikecske (2011 Március 27)

njhk


----------



## krisztikecske (2011 Március 27)

abc


----------



## krisztikecske (2011 Március 27)

obp


----------



## krisztikecske (2011 Március 27)

jkol


----------



## krisztikecske (2011 Március 27)

most már kezdek ideges lenni,


----------



## krisztikecske (2011 Március 27)

ztu


----------



## krisztikecske (2011 Március 27)

már 8-nál tartok


----------



## krisztikecske (2011 Március 27)

istenem, de nehézkes


----------



## krisztikecske (2011 Március 27)

de nem teszem


----------



## krisztikecske (2011 Március 27)

itt a 13.


----------



## krisztikecske (2011 Március 27)

it's very annoying


----------



## krisztikecske (2011 Március 27)

gyerünk már


----------



## krisztikecske (2011 Március 27)

gyorsabban, mi lesz már


----------



## krisztikecske (2011 Március 27)

kitépem a hajam


----------



## krisztikecske (2011 Március 27)

aki ezt kitalálta...


----------



## krisztikecske (2011 Március 27)

visszaszámlálás 3


----------



## krisztikecske (2011 Március 27)

még kettő


----------



## krisztikecske (2011 Március 27)

ez az uccsó


----------



## krisztikecske (2011 Március 27)

áhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh, végre


----------



## bakterke78 (2011 Március 27)

1000 hala.1 hala=1 cm3 sor


----------



## bakterke78 (2011 Március 27)

2


----------



## bakterke78 (2011 Március 27)

4


----------



## pimpuc (2011 Március 27)

11


----------



## pimpuc (2011 Március 27)

12


----------



## pimpuc (2011 Március 27)

13


----------



## pimpuc (2011 Március 27)

14


----------



## pimpuc (2011 Március 27)

15


----------



## MűvészÚr17 (2011 Március 27)

a


----------



## anfora2000 (2011 Március 27)

HAli


----------



## pimpuc (2011 Március 27)

16


----------



## pimpuc (2011 Március 27)

17


----------



## MűvészÚr17 (2011 Március 27)

Hát csak 5 percenként lehet ugyanazt elküldeni! Xd


----------



## pimpuc (2011 Március 27)

18


----------



## MűvészÚr17 (2011 Március 27)

Ezek szerint mindig hosszabb és hosszabb üzenetet kell írnom


----------



## pimpuc (2011 Március 27)

19


----------



## MűvészÚr17 (2011 Március 27)

Meg kell szereznem egy dalt, mert valamit éne évzárón éneklnem de nincs ihletem


----------



## pimpuc (2011 Március 27)

20


----------



## MűvészÚr17 (2011 Március 27)

És már helyesen se tudok írni, meg az a baj, hogy a dal amit meg kell szereznem pár oktávval feljebb van és azt hallás után azért nem olyan egyszerű megtanulni


----------



## MűvészÚr17 (2011 Március 27)

Szóval neharagudjon senki hogy untatlak titeket de muszály valamit tennem


----------



## MűvészÚr17 (2011 Március 27)

még mindig írok


----------



## MűvészÚr17 (2011 Március 27)

22222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222


----------



## MűvészÚr17 (2011 Március 27)

na ez eddig nyolc, akkor aztmondjahogy márcsak 12 van hátra....


----------



## MűvészÚr17 (2011 Március 27)

mostanában sajnos nagyon ráálltam az orrhangos éneklésre, de nem tudomm iért valahogy le kell szoknom róla


----------



## MűvészÚr17 (2011 Március 27)

na már csak 10


----------



## pimpuc (2011 Március 27)

21


----------



## MűvészÚr17 (2011 Március 27)

felételezem ha nekem csak egy dal kell akkor nem kell letöltenem mind a 3 jar fájlét elég ha csak eggyet letöltök mondjuk a középsőt ha a szövegben is középpen van vagy nem?


----------



## Memphis04 (2011 Március 27)

20


----------



## MűvészÚr17 (2011 Március 27)

még 9 aztán góóóóóóóóóóóóóóó. ja és 20 mp


----------



## MűvészÚr17 (2011 Március 27)

már csak 8 na haladok


----------



## Memphis04 (2011 Március 27)

19


----------



## MűvészÚr17 (2011 Március 27)

most már csak 7


----------



## Memphis04 (2011 Március 27)

még 18.........


----------



## MűvészÚr17 (2011 Március 27)

már akkor csak 6, közben kovács katit hallgatok
szerintem ez egy vicces szám
Nem leszek a játékszered
az a címe


----------



## Memphis04 (2011 Március 27)

na még kell egy pár


----------



## MűvészÚr17 (2011 Március 27)

már csak 5
egyébként nagyon látszik a jútúbos klippen h megfeszíti a nyaki izmat, mikor fejhang közelébe ér


----------



## MűvészÚr17 (2011 Március 27)

és ezen még a hangja is tök jó, mert nem fejhangon énekel hanem torokból


----------



## MűvészÚr17 (2011 Március 27)

máe csak 3 nahaladooooooooooookkkkkkkk


----------



## Memphis04 (2011 Március 27)

még egy kevés


----------



## Memphis04 (2011 Március 27)

még 15


----------



## Memphis04 (2011 Március 27)

14


----------



## Memphis04 (2011 Március 27)

13


----------



## MűvészÚr17 (2011 Március 27)

na remélem már nincs sok hátra max 2 lehet


----------



## Memphis04 (2011 Március 27)

12


----------



## Memphis04 (2011 Március 27)

11


----------



## Memphis04 (2011 Március 27)

10


----------



## Memphis04 (2011 Március 27)

9


----------



## Memphis04 (2011 Március 27)

8


----------



## Memphis04 (2011 Március 27)

7


----------



## sue325 (2011 Március 27)

Üdv Bp mellől


----------



## Memphis04 (2011 Március 27)

6


----------



## Memphis04 (2011 Március 27)

5


----------



## Memphis04 (2011 Március 27)

4


----------



## Memphis04 (2011 Március 27)

3.....


----------



## Memphis04 (2011 Március 27)

2.......


----------



## zsóka04 (2011 Március 27)

Sziasztok.


----------



## Memphis04 (2011 Március 27)

1.......


----------



## Memphis04 (2011 Március 27)

0......


----------



## zsóka04 (2011 Március 27)

Szeretem az oldalt mert sok témához hozzá lehet szólni.


----------



## zsóka04 (2011 Március 27)

Szivesen töltöm az időm jó könyvek olvasásával.


----------



## zsóka04 (2011 Március 27)

Az oldalon számos könyv megtalálható, amik máshol nem ezért regisztráltam.


----------



## LucGizi (2011 Március 27)

Szia Anyókám
Egyelek is meg téged, akkor is hülye vagyok,mert nem tudom,hogy hogyan lehetek a 20 hozzászólással itt veletek, fogalmam nincs,hogy hova és kinek kell küldenem annyiszor? vagy mi van? Bocsánat,de lehet agyzárlatom van.
Azért minden esetre csak köszönöm a lehetőséget,hátha rájövök menet közben


----------



## zsóka04 (2011 Március 27)

"Szoba könyv nélkül olyan, mint test lélek nélkül." (Cicero)


----------



## zsóka04 (2011 Március 27)

"A könyvekkel úgy vagyunk mint, az emberekkel. Sokkal kötünk ismeretséget, de közölük kevés lesz a barátunk." (Feuerbach)


----------



## zsóka04 (2011 Március 27)

"A könyvbarát megválogatja könyveit, a könyvbolond felhalmozza." (Nodier)


----------



## zsóka04 (2011 Március 27)

"A könyvek nem teszik az embert jóvá vagy rosszá, de jobbá vagy rosszabbá igen." (Jean Paul)


----------



## zombienyuszi (2011 Március 27)

üdvözlet


----------



## LucGizi (2011 Március 27)

Sziasztok

nagyon tetszik a fórum és a benne lévő hozzászólások.


----------



## zombienyuszi (2011 Március 27)

köszi a lehetőséget


----------



## zsóka04 (2011 Március 27)

"Szeretem a könyvet, és úgy nézek rá mindig, mint egy csodára. Mint elmúlt vagy élő lelkek néma- vagy hangosfilmjére, titkos jelekbe zárt örömére vagy fájdalmára." (Fekete István)


----------



## LucGizi (2011 Március 27)

nem értem ám hogy mit kell csinálnom, bocsánat


----------



## zsóka04 (2011 Március 27)

"Egy olyan ember, aki nem olvas könyveket, semmivel sem külömb annál, mint aki nem tudja elolvasni őket." (Mark Twain)


----------



## zsóka04 (2011 Március 27)

"A könyvek olyanok, mint a tükör: mindenki azt látja bennük amit a lelkében hordoz." (Carlos Ruiz Zafón)


----------



## zsóka04 (2011 Március 27)

"Minden elolvasott könyv egy újabb megélt élet." (Szergej Vasziljevics Lukjanyenko)


----------



## zsóka04 (2011 Március 27)

"A könyvek a legcsnedesabb és legkitartóbb barátok, a legelérhetőbb és legbölcsebb tanácsadók, és a legtürelmesebb tanítómesterek." (Charles Wiliiam Eliot)


----------



## zsóka04 (2011 Március 27)

"Vannak olyan könyvek, amelyek álmodni hívnak, és vannak olyanok, amelyek megmutatják a valóságot." (Paulo Coelho)


----------



## zsóka04 (2011 Március 27)

"Egy pár szavas intelem egy órára szól, egy könyv egy egész életre." (ismeretlen)


----------



## zsóka04 (2011 Március 27)

5...


----------



## zsóka04 (2011 Március 27)

4...


----------



## zsóka04 (2011 Március 27)

3...


----------



## zsóka04 (2011 Március 27)

2...


----------



## zsóka04 (2011 Március 27)

1...


----------



## zsóka04 (2011 Március 27)

0.


----------



## zsóka04 (2011 Március 27)

"Akkor jó egy regény, ha a közepén attól félek, hogy mindjárt itt az utolsó fejezet." (Thomas Helm)


----------



## mosoly86 (2011 Március 27)

:d  :d

:d  :d 

:d :d :d

:d :d

:d:d


----------



## zombienyuszi (2011 Március 27)

3


----------



## zombienyuszi (2011 Március 27)

4


----------



## zombienyuszi (2011 Március 27)

5


----------



## zombienyuszi (2011 Március 27)

6


----------



## zombienyuszi (2011 Március 27)

7


----------



## Katalin/Anyoka (2011 Március 27)

Szia!
Küldtem privit.

anyóka



LucGizi írta:


> Szia Anyókám
> Egyelek is meg téged, akkor is hülye vagyok,mert nem tudom,hogy hogyan lehetek a 20 hozzászólással itt veletek, fogalmam nincs,hogy hova és kinek kell küldenem annyiszor? vagy mi van? Bocsánat,de lehet agyzárlatom van.
> Azért minden esetre csak köszönöm a lehetőséget,hátha rájövök menet közben


----------



## mosoly86 (2011 Március 27)

Szia


----------



## mosoly86 (2011 Március 27)

2


----------



## mosoly86 (2011 Március 27)

3


----------



## mosoly86 (2011 Március 27)




----------



## mosoly86 (2011 Március 27)

6


----------



## mosoly86 (2011 Március 27)

8


----------



## mosoly86 (2011 Március 27)

10


----------



## mosoly86 (2011 Március 27)

22


----------



## mosoly86 (2011 Március 27)

27


----------



## mosoly86 (2011 Március 27)

88


----------



## mosoly86 (2011 Március 27)

34


----------



## mosoly86 (2011 Március 27)

:d 1


----------



## mosoly86 (2011 Március 27)

21


----------



## mosoly86 (2011 Március 27)

..3...


----------



## mosoly86 (2011 Március 27)

44


----------



## zombienyuszi (2011 Március 27)

8


----------



## mosoly86 (2011 Március 27)

33 :d


----------



## mosoly86 (2011 Március 27)

...  27


----------



## mosoly86 (2011 Március 27)

27 27 ... :d


----------



## mosoly86 (2011 Március 27)

44 :d  55


----------



## zombienyuszi (2011 Március 27)

9


----------



## Kal-andi (2011 Március 27)

Nagyon szeretnék már végre bejutni erre az oldalra. Magyarországon, Budapest mellett élek egy kis városban, melynek neve: Szigetszentmiklós. Egy másik kisvárosban, Dunaharasztin tanítok, s rengeteg jó ötletet találtam ezen az oldalon, csak bejutni lehetetlenség - vagy legalábbis nagyon nehéz. Kinek van ideje ennyi hozzászólást megírni???


----------



## darkozzo (2011 Március 27)

1


----------



## darkozzo (2011 Március 27)

2


----------



## Kal-andi (2011 Március 27)

Szuper!!


----------



## Kal-andi (2011 Március 27)

Köszönöm, fogom tudni használni.


----------



## Kal-andi (2011 Március 27)

Köszönet és hála


----------



## darkozzo (2011 Március 27)

3


----------



## Kal-andi (2011 Március 27)

Nagyszerű


----------



## Kal-andi (2011 Március 27)

Fantasztikus!


----------



## Kal-andi (2011 Március 27)

Ajánlom másoknak is!


----------



## Kal-andi (2011 Március 27)

Nagyon köszönöm!


----------



## m.gyorgyi (2011 Március 27)

1


----------



## Kal-andi (2011 Március 27)

Köszönöm a fantasztikus ötleteket!


----------



## Kal-andi (2011 Március 27)

Az egyiket biztos előadjuk majd!


----------



## Kal-andi (2011 Március 27)

Köszönöm a jó kis verseket. Sokat segítettetek.


----------



## vevikk (2011 Március 27)

Szóval mégegyszer megpróbálom a csatolást!


----------



## Kal-andi (2011 Március 27)

Alig várom már, hogy végre bejussak, s át tudjam nézni az oldalt.


----------



## Kal-andi (2011 Március 27)

Mikor jutok már be, végre??


----------



## Kal-andi (2011 Március 27)

Csipkebogyó, köszönet a sok feltöltésért!


----------



## Kal-andi (2011 Március 27)

Nagyon kíváncsi vagyok rá! Már alig várom, hogy meglegyen a 20 hozzászólásom!!


----------



## Kal-andi (2011 Március 27)

Nemrég még én is napköziztem, ha sikerül végre bejutnom az oldalra, írok én is egy pár ötletet.


----------



## Kal-andi (2011 Március 27)

Ez is érdekelne. Csak már jutnék be!


----------



## Kal-andi (2011 Március 27)

Jó ötlet!


----------



## napsugar27 (2011 Március 27)

szia


----------



## Kal-andi (2011 Március 27)

Utolsó hozzászólás, és végre böngészhetek!! Remélem.


----------



## napsugar27 (2011 Március 27)

remélem sikerül a 20 hozzászólás


----------



## napsugar27 (2011 Március 27)

mindenkit üdvözlök


----------



## Kal-andi (2011 Március 27)

Köszi Melitta


----------



## napsugar27 (2011 Március 27)

remélem sok barátom lesz.


----------



## Kal-andi (2011 Március 27)

Nagyon lassú!


----------



## Kal-andi (2011 Március 27)

3


----------



## napsugar27 (2011 Március 27)

nagyon örülök,hogy tag lehetek.


----------



## Kal-andi (2011 Március 27)

24


----------



## Kal-andi (2011 Március 27)

Puszi!


----------



## napsugar27 (2011 Március 27)

köszönöm a segitsétet!


----------



## Juli mama (2011 Március 27)

Szia!


----------



## napsugar27 (2011 Március 27)

hajrá!


----------



## napsugar27 (2011 Március 27)

remélem sikerül.


----------



## Juli mama (2011 Március 27)

Puszi innen is!


----------



## napsugar27 (2011 Március 27)

az én gyerekeim is imádnak mesét nézni.


----------



## Juli mama (2011 Március 27)

huj-huj!


----------



## napsugar27 (2011 Március 27)

hamarosan sikerül.


----------



## napsugar27 (2011 Március 27)

jó!


----------



## napsugar27 (2011 Március 27)

már csak 9.


----------



## Juli mama (2011 Március 27)

az én unokáim is imádják a meséket!


----------



## Juli mama (2011 Március 27)

szurkolok Neked


----------



## napsugar27 (2011 Március 27)

köszönöm anyoka a segítséget!


----------



## napsugar27 (2011 Március 27)

még egyszer köszi a segitséget anyoka!


----------



## Juli mama (2011 Március 27)

az lenne jó, ha Te is segítenél nekem!


----------



## napsugar27 (2011 Március 27)

mindig az élet napos oldalát nézem!


----------



## napsugar27 (2011 Március 27)

mosolyogva mindig szép az élet!


----------



## Juli mama (2011 Március 27)

VAN itt más anyóka is?


----------



## napsugar27 (2011 Március 27)

buli van


----------



## napsugar27 (2011 Március 27)

na még 3.


----------



## Juli mama (2011 Március 27)

most ez nem kivitelezhető!


----------



## napsugar27 (2011 Március 27)

már csak 2


----------



## Juli mama (2011 Március 27)

Az sem baj, ha van is okunk a mosolyra4


----------



## napsugar27 (2011 Március 27)

és célba értem!


----------



## napsugar27 (2011 Március 27)

super!!!


----------



## Juli mama (2011 Március 27)

Nálunk is az lesz, ha segítesz!


----------



## Juli mama (2011 Március 27)

Nekem az még nem elég!


----------



## napsugar27 (2011 Március 27)

már csak 2 nap és minden rendben.nagyon remélem most már sikerül néptánc zenéket letölteni.


----------



## Juli mama (2011 Március 27)

Mondom hogy nem elég!


----------



## Juli mama (2011 Március 27)

A netlog fiókom


----------



## Juli mama (2011 Március 27)

én meg keresztszemes mintákat szeretnék!


----------



## Juli mama (2011 Március 27)

én sajnos még nem


----------



## Juli mama (2011 Március 27)

Tényleg?


----------



## Juli mama (2011 Március 27)

Nemsoká mosolygok én is


----------



## Juli mama (2011 Március 27)

Congratulations


----------



## Juli mama (2011 Március 27)

Bye-bye napsugár


----------



## Juli mama (2011 Március 27)

Mostmár nézem a heti 7-est!


----------



## eszter1990 (2011 Március 27)

Helló


----------



## Eny G (2011 Március 27)

Először is üdvözletem mindekinek!


----------



## Eny G (2011 Március 27)

Másodszor örülök hogy itt lehetek!


----------



## Eny G (2011 Március 27)

Harmadszor pedig, nos elkezdek számolgatni azt hiszem, a báránykák helyett itt, hátha hoz egy kis álmot a szememre


----------



## Eny G (2011 Március 27)

1...


----------



## Eny G (2011 Március 27)

2...


----------



## Eny G (2011 Március 27)

3...


----------



## Eny G (2011 Március 27)

És 4...


----------



## Eny G (2011 Március 27)

Pápá...Jóéjt mindenkinek!


----------



## Alpha6230 (2011 Március 28)

A radiátor egy hőátadó berendezés.


----------



## Alpha6230 (2011 Március 28)

Kár hogy idén nem lesz repülőnap Kecskeméten.


----------



## Alpha6230 (2011 Március 28)

Szerintetek is uncsi 20-at szólni?


----------



## Alpha6230 (2011 Március 28)

Egyszer elmennék Kanadába.


----------



## Alpha6230 (2011 Március 28)

Nem is vagyok....


----------



## Alpha6230 (2011 Március 28)

Tök hülye dolgokat vezettek be az idei F1-ben.


----------



## Alpha6230 (2011 Március 28)

asdf


----------



## Alpha6230 (2011 Március 28)

dfvdv


----------



## Alpha6230 (2011 Március 28)

búgófrekvenciáshomálytizedelő


----------



## Alpha6230 (2011 Március 28)

50%


----------



## Alpha6230 (2011 Március 28)

A börtön rossz, éérteeeem?


----------



## Alpha6230 (2011 Március 28)

\\m/


----------



## Alpha6230 (2011 Március 28)

://:


----------



## Alpha6230 (2011 Március 28)

brrrrr


----------



## Alpha6230 (2011 Március 28)

grrrr


----------



## Alpha6230 (2011 Március 28)

uncsiii


----------



## Alpha6230 (2011 Március 28)

ez miért van így?


----------



## Alpha6230 (2011 Március 28)

még3


----------



## Alpha6230 (2011 Március 28)

2


----------



## Alpha6230 (2011 Március 28)




----------



## somrita (2011 Március 28)

Ez egy nagyon jó oldal!


----------



## Hawerke21 (2011 Március 28)

Sziasztok. Hogy vagytok?


----------



## Hawerke21 (2011 Március 28)

Még nekem is sok kell


----------



## Hawerke21 (2011 Március 28)

még 13


----------



## Hawerke21 (2011 Március 28)

tök jó buli


----------



## Hawerke21 (2011 Március 28)

esik az eső


----------



## Hawerke21 (2011 Március 28)

álmos vagyok


----------



## Hawerke21 (2011 Március 28)

brrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Hawerke21 (2011 Március 28)

123456789


----------



## Hawerke21 (2011 Március 28)

még mindig kelll


----------



## Hawerke21 (2011 Március 28)

pszt


----------



## Hawerke21 (2011 Március 28)

ez igen


----------



## Hawerke21 (2011 Március 28)

na még nekem is csak három kell


----------



## Hawerke21 (2011 Március 28)

kettő


----------



## Hawerke21 (2011 Március 28)

eeeeeeeeeeeegggggggggggyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## 19Klaudia77 (2011 Március 28)

Sziasztok! Néhányszor el fogom küldeni ezt az üzenetet, mert szeretném mielőbb összeszedni a szükséges 20 hozzászólást. Előre is elnézést kérek azoktól akiknek ez esetleg nem tetszik.


----------



## Hawerke21 (2011 Március 28)

és megvan


----------



## 19Klaudia77 (2011 Március 28)

Sziasztok! Néhányszor el fogom küldeni ezt az üzenetet, mert szeretném mielőbb összeszedni a szükséges 20 hozzászólást. Előre is elnézést kérek azoktól akiknek ez esetleg nem tetszik.


----------



## Hawerke21 (2011 Március 28)

biztonságból még egy


----------



## 19Klaudia77 (2011 Március 28)

Hawerke21 írta:


> és megvan


Jó neked! Én még most kezdem!  Remélem hamar meglesz.


----------



## 19Klaudia77 (2011 Március 28)

Sziasztok! Néhányszor el fogom küldeni ezt az üzenetet, mert szeretném mielőbb összeszedni a szükséges 20 hozzászólást. Előre is elnézést kérek azoktól akiknek ez esetleg nem tetszik.


----------



## 19Klaudia77 (2011 Március 28)

Miért van az, hogy tegnap még 5 üzim volt mára meg eltünt belőle?


----------



## 19Klaudia77 (2011 Március 28)

A gyereksarokba írtam választ meg 2 kérést.


----------



## 19Klaudia77 (2011 Március 28)

A kéréses üzeneteim eltüntek.


----------



## 19Klaudia77 (2011 Március 28)

Talán az az oka, hogy még nem volt 20 üzim és 2 napos regisztrációm?


----------



## 19Klaudia77 (2011 Március 28)

Sziasztok! Néhányszor el fogom küldeni ezt az üzenetet, mert szeretném mielőbb összeszedni a szükséges 20 hozzászólást. Előre is elnézést kérek azoktól akiknek ez esetleg nem tetszik.


----------



## 19Klaudia77 (2011 Március 28)

Biztos csak azok kérhetnek feltöltést akik már rendelkeznek a megszabott számú üzivel.


----------



## 19Klaudia77 (2011 Március 28)

Na de most én is haladok effelé. Már nem kell sok.


----------



## 19Klaudia77 (2011 Március 28)

Bár sok értelmes dolog nem jut az eszembe jelenleg.


----------



## 19Klaudia77 (2011 Március 28)

Egy gyors időjárás jelentés?


----------



## 19Klaudia77 (2011 Március 28)

Nálunk esik az eső sajnos. Elég hideg is van hozzá.Egész éjjel is esett.


----------



## 19Klaudia77 (2011 Március 28)

Pedig az elmúlt héten már bizakodtunk marad a szép napos tavaszi idő, de nem tartott soká.:-( Legalábbis egyelőre.


----------



## 19Klaudia77 (2011 Március 28)

Sziasztok! Néhányszor el fogom küldeni ezt az üzenetet, mert szeretném mielőbb összeszedni a szükséges 20 hozzászólást. Előre is elnézést kérek azoktól akiknek ez esetleg nem tetszik.


----------



## 19Klaudia77 (2011 Március 28)

Na még 2 üzike, vagyis ezután már csak 1.


----------



## 19Klaudia77 (2011 Március 28)

Mondom 1 )))


----------



## 19Klaudia77 (2011 Március 28)

Meg még 2 mert nehogy holnapra megint eltünjön belőle!


----------



## 19Klaudia77 (2011 Március 28)

Szóval köszönöm a lehetőséget és a türelmet!


----------



## 19Klaudia77 (2011 Március 28)

Sziasztok! Szép napot kívánok mindenkinek!


----------



## Mal77 (2011 Március 28)

Sziasztok! Legyen mindenkinek szép napja! Szeretném begyűjteni gyorsan a 20 hozzászólást.


----------



## Zsuzsska33 (2011 Március 28)

Sziasztok szép napot mindenkinek


----------



## Crag (2011 Március 28)

Hi!


----------



## berdog (2011 Március 28)

Üdv


----------



## farkas456 (2011 Március 28)

Úgy látom a Tanács a 20 hozzászólás könnyű megszerzéséhez tpoik bezárt, akkor itt próbálkozom.


----------



## farkas456 (2011 Március 28)

Üzenet 2


----------



## farkas456 (2011 Március 28)

Hozzászólás


----------



## farkas456 (2011 Március 28)

Gyors hozzászólás


----------



## farkas456 (2011 Március 28)

Újabb üzenet


----------



## farkas456 (2011 Március 28)

Idézet nélkül...


----------



## farkas456 (2011 Március 28)

Idézettel


farkas456 írta:


> Idézet nélkül...


----------



## farkas456 (2011 Március 28)

Jelenleg 4 látogató (2 tag és 2 vendég) böngészi a témát


----------



## farkas456 (2011 Március 28)

Megkezdődött a nyári időszámítás


----------



## farkas456 (2011 Március 28)

Remélem élnek a linkek, amiért ezt most csinálom...


----------



## farkas456 (2011 Március 28)

136482. üzenet a témában


----------



## farkas456 (2011 Március 28)

Jelenleg 3 látogató (1 tag és 2 vendég) böngészi a témát
egyel kevesebben vagyunk


----------



## farkas456 (2011 Március 28)

Már van egy tucat üzenetem.


----------



## farkas456 (2011 Március 28)

[HIDE] 
Rejtett szöveg
[/HIDE]


----------



## Fürgevillám (2011 Március 28)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg




KÖszi!


----------



## Fürgevillám (2011 Március 28)

2 Szép napot


----------



## farkas456 (2011 Március 28)

Ez nem jött össze


----------



## farkas456 (2011 Március 28)

Már csak 4 kell


----------



## Fürgevillám (2011 Március 28)

3 küldök pár viccet


----------



## Fürgevillám (2011 Március 28)

Két székely beszélget: 
- Te! A fiam belepisilte a nevét a hóba!
- És? 
- De a te lányod kézírásával!


----------



## Fürgevillám (2011 Március 28)

A székely fiú vacsora közben így szól az anyjához:
- Idösanyám, nem elég savanyú ez a káposzta.
- Fiam, hát ez mákostészta.
- Annak elég savanyú.


----------



## farkas456 (2011 Március 28)

136489/20=6824,45


----------



## Fürgevillám (2011 Március 28)

Az öreg székely és a fia fát vág kint az erdőben. Egyszer csak megszólal a fiú:
- Akkor viszlát édesapám.
- Miért, mész valahova?
- Nem, csak maga fele dől a fa.


----------



## Fürgevillám (2011 Március 28)

Az öreg székely és a fia fát vág kint az erdőben. Egyszer csak megszólal a fiú:
- Akkor viszlát édesapám.
- Miért, felém dől a fa?
- Nem, csak én megyek haza.


----------



## Fürgevillám (2011 Március 28)

Az öreg székely és a fia fát vág kint az erdőben. Egyszer csak megszólal a fiú:
- Akkor viszlát édesapám.
- Miért, felém dől a fa?
- Igen, meg megyek is haza.


----------



## farkas456 (2011 Március 28)




----------



## Fürgevillám (2011 Március 28)

Az öreg székely és a fia fát vág kint az erdőben. Egyszer csak megszólal a fiú:
- Édesapám! Maga fele dől a fa!
- És köszönni ki fog?


----------



## farkas456 (2011 Március 28)




----------



## Fürgevillám (2011 Március 28)

Öreg székely ül a kocsmában és tiszta víz a nadrágja, odamegy hozzá Áron:
- Hát Tamáskám, csak nem összehugyoztad magad?
- De bizony! Tegnap este ő nem akart fölállni, ma én nem fogok...


----------



## farkas456 (2011 Március 28)

Minden jót mindenkinek...


----------



## Fürgevillám (2011 Március 28)

Székely bácsi kérdezi a fiától, hogy mennyi az idő.
- 10 perc múlva kettő - feleli az, mire kap egy taslit.
- Ezt meg miért kaptam? - kérdi szemrehányóan a gyerek, mire a válasz:
- Nem azt kérdeztem, hogy 10 perc múlva mennyi idő lesz!


----------



## Fürgevillám (2011 Március 28)

Tegnap beállított hozzám egy Tyrannosaurus Rex és Hamlet. Volt nagy dínóm, dánom.


----------



## Fürgevillám (2011 Március 28)

Zsákos Bilbó és Frodó beszélgetnek:
- Mostanában nagyon unatkozom - mondja unottan Frodó.
- Talán keresned kéne egy hobbit...


----------



## Fürgevillám (2011 Március 28)

- Mi lesz, ha Teréz sírjára építik a diákszállót?
- Koleszterin.


----------



## Fürgevillám (2011 Március 28)

Két kannibál beszélget. Azt kérdezi az egyik:
- Hol van anyád?
- Mögöttem.
- Mögötted?
- Mög hát.


----------



## Fürgevillám (2011 Március 28)

- Halló?
- Elnézést, ez a kilenc, három, négy, három, hét, hét, nyolc, öt, négy?
- Nem, igen, nem, igen, igen, nem, nem, igen, igen.


----------



## farkas456 (2011 Március 28)

Most akkor a 20. hozzászólás után kell még +48 óra? Két nap múlva kiderül...


----------



## Fürgevillám (2011 Március 28)

Etiópok bújócskáznak:
- Háhá, megtaláltalak, ott vagy a tű mögött.
- Ez nem ér, a többiek kilöktek!


----------



## Fürgevillám (2011 Március 28)

- Hogy kell udvarolni a félszemű lánynak?
- Gyönyörű szemednek párja nincs!


----------



## Fürgevillám (2011 Március 28)

- Hogy kell udvarolni a kancsal lánynak?
- Szemeid kereszttüzében égek!


----------



## Fürgevillám (2011 Március 28)

na, 20


----------



## Fürgevillám (2011 Március 28)

Remélem tetszett


----------



## vevikk (2011 Március 28)

Már nem sok kell


----------



## vevikk (2011 Március 28)

Pont ennyi, és megvan!!!


----------



## szaki12 (2011 Március 28)

Üdv! Új vagyok itt, de teszik a buli! (majdnem bilit írtam :grin: )


----------



## szaki12 (2011 Március 28)

Igazából a Yamaha szinti stílusokról folyó fórumot találtam meg, ezért regeltem, de látom, hogy van itt minden a-tól zs-ig!


----------



## szaki12 (2011 Március 28)

Most meg a 20-ra gyúrok, de még az odébb van....


----------



## szaki12 (2011 Március 28)

Hogy hívták féllábú Bil-t, amikor még 2 lába volt?





Stabil......


----------



## szaki12 (2011 Március 28)

A tej élet, erő, egészség! Tehát suicid hajlamúaknak nem ajánlott......


----------



## frizuravarju (2011 Március 28)

jelen


----------



## diana 123456 (2011 Március 28)

Köszönőm. Noni


----------



## drAnd (2011 Március 28)

Már megvan, akkor mi az akadály?


----------



## fecor (2011 Március 28)

Sziasztok!

Beköszönök :..:, és egyben tudatom, hogy nagyon tetszik ez az oldal.
Jó, hogy ilyen összetartás van a magyarokban!


----------



## Kinga0120 (2011 Március 28)

Amúgy nekem nem tetszik Bartos Erika


----------



## Kinga0120 (2011 Március 28)

Vannak sokkal jobbak, mint ez.


----------



## Tred (2011 Március 28)

Mikor elengedem, aki vagyok, azzá válok, ami lehetnék.
Lao-ce


----------



## Tred (2011 Március 28)

Konyhaművészet az, amikor tudod, hogy teleetted magad, ám nem érzed.
Curnonsky


----------



## Tred (2011 Március 28)

Mások elfogadásának szándéka saját értékeink ismeretével kezdődik.
Hirotada Ototake


----------



## Tred (2011 Március 28)

Mások elfogadásának szándéka saját értékeink ismeretével kezdődik.
Hirotada Ototake


----------



## Tred (2011 Március 28)

Hadd ismerjem be teljes alázattal, hogy bennem is él a szánandó vágy, hogy mégiscsak megtudja valaki, milyen ügyes voltam.
Agatha Christie


----------



## Tred (2011 Március 28)

Vendég vagy a természetben - viselkedj!
Friedensreich Hundertwasser


----------



## Tred (2011 Március 28)

Ha kudarccal és könnyekkel teli életre vágysz, ennek legbiztosabb módja, ha pontosan annyit dolgozol, amennyiért megfizetnek.
Og Mandino


----------



## Tred (2011 Március 28)

Nem a munka öli meg az embereket, hanem az aggódás. A munka egészséges. Senkire sem rakhatsz nagyobb terhet, mint amit hordani képes. Az aggódás viszont szétrágja a lelket.
Henry Ward Beecher


----------



## Tred (2011 Március 28)

Nehéz megtalálni azt az ellenséget, aki a saját fejedben ütött tanyát.
Sally Kempton


----------



## Tred (2011 Március 28)

Milyen gyorsan elszáll az álmodozások kora, az élet egyetlen boldog korszaka! Akiben megvan az az isteni adottság, hogy mihelyt magára marad, belévesszen ábrándjaiba, az sohase magányos, sohase szomorú, sohase mogorva vagy levert.
Guy de Maupassant


----------



## Tred (2011 Március 28)

A természet nyugodt. Nem kapkod, nem siet. Csak az ember rúgja fel a törvényeket.
Balázs János


----------



## Tred (2011 Március 28)

A legnagyobb igazság, amivel szembe kell néznünk - s ami valószínűleg megfoszt életem hátralévő részében a jókedvre való hajlamtól - az, hogy szerintem az emberek le se szarják, hogy fennmarad-e ez a bolygó, vagy sem. Nekem úgy tűnik, mintha mindenki úgy élne, mint a Névtelen Alkoholisták: egyik napról a másikra. És mintha mindenkinek elég lenne még néhány nap. Nagyon kevés olyan embert ismerek, aki az unokái világáról álmodozik.
Kurt Vonnegut


----------



## Tred (2011 Március 28)

Mivel bíztál abban, hogy tudok jót cselekedni, így is tettem.
Paulo Coelho


----------



## Mr_Anderson (2011 Március 28)

*Akkor...*

ezennel hozzászóltam!


----------



## Mr_Anderson (2011 Március 28)

Látom idézet nap van:
Amikor bejött az élet, én gyorsan szedtem a sátorfámat és kijöttem.


----------



## Mr_Anderson (2011 Március 28)

Jó duma, bár nem mindig fizetnek annyit, amennyi kellene.


----------



## Mr_Anderson (2011 Március 28)

remélem azért alamikor össze fog jönni a 20 komment. :S


----------



## Mr_Anderson (2011 Március 28)

Van gondolat, ami lehúz, és gondolat, ami felemel.
Tisch Ferenc


----------



## Mr_Anderson (2011 Március 28)

Ne adj fel valami fontosat, csak hogy megtarts valakit, aki azt sem képes kimondani, hogy szeret.


----------



## Mr_Anderson (2011 Március 28)

Az ember mindig éppen arra vágyik legjobban, amit soha, de soha nem kaphat meg.


----------



## Gyapotka (2011 Március 28)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


 
Köszönjük! Ezt még 20x?


----------



## Mr_Anderson (2011 Március 28)

Az életben egyszer mindent ki kell próbálni, kivéve a néptáncot.
by Woody Allan


----------



## Mr_Anderson (2011 Március 28)

Bármerre menekültem is, mindenütt téged láttalak magam előtt.


----------



## Gyapotka (2011 Március 28)

A köszönet gombok megnyomása is számít?


----------



## Mr_Anderson (2011 Március 28)

Már csak 10 kell.


----------



## Gyapotka (2011 Március 28)

Gyapotka írta:


> A köszönet gombok megnyomása is számít?


 
Ahogy nézem, nemigen.


----------



## Mr_Anderson (2011 Március 28)

Ha az ember képtelen arra, hogy magától elmozduljon, akkor az élet löki arrébb, amikor eljön az idő.


----------



## Mr_Anderson (2011 Március 28)

Az életet nem lehet elmesélni, a tapasztalatot nem lehet könyvből megtanulni. Az életet meg kell élni.


----------



## Mr_Anderson (2011 Március 28)

Ebben az életben folyton az történik, amire nem számít az ember. - Éééééés ez íííígy van!


----------



## Mr_Anderson (2011 Március 28)

Ússz az árral, sosem lehet tudni, mit sodor eléd.


----------



## Mr_Anderson (2011 Március 28)

Semmi gond. Az életnek nem kell hibátlannak lennie, éppen elég, ha élhető.


----------



## Mr_Anderson (2011 Március 28)

Senki sem tud olyan nagyot ütni, mint az élet.


----------



## Kalaf (2011 Március 28)

Sziasztok! Boldog névnapot a Johannáknak. Próbálom a 20 hozzászólást összegyűjteni.


----------



## Mr_Anderson (2011 Március 28)

Az élet tragédiája éppen az, hogy az emberek nem változnak.


----------



## Mr_Anderson (2011 Március 28)

Mindannyiunkban dolgozik az életösztön. Az ember nem azért él, mert tudatosan úgy dönt, hogy élni akar.


----------



## Mr_Anderson (2011 Március 28)

Az emberek minden korban más-más eszmékkel fűszerezik a keserves életet, hogy még élvezhetetlenebbé tegyék.


----------



## Mr_Anderson (2011 Március 28)

Az élet erői állandó mozgásban vannak, jaj annak, aki merev és nem enged.


----------



## Tusicica (2011 Március 28)

Üdvözlet mindenkinek.


----------



## grahamka (2011 Március 28)

Az nagyon jó lenne! Köszi


----------



## grahamka (2011 Március 28)

Üdvözlök mindenkit a fórumon!


----------



## k_viki (2011 Március 28)

Üdv!


----------



## Tusicica (2011 Március 28)

Ma Gedeon napja, sok boldog névnapot .


----------



## grahamka (2011 Március 28)

Ha a barátság lényegét, titkát kutatjuk, valahol itt, a Hü Barát magatartásában kell megtalálnunk, aki az életét adta a barátaiért. Tőlünk ennyi nem telik, de talán ennyit nem is kér az Isten. De az igaz barátság mégis az, hogy testvérbarátainkért szüntelenül adunk az életünkből.-időnkből, pénzünkből, élettapasztalatunkból, hitünkből, Krisztusunkból.


----------



## grahamka (2011 Március 28)

Heló


----------



## grahamka (2011 Március 28)

Mint az arany alma ezüst tányéron: olyan a helyén mondott szó! Üdv


----------



## grahamka (2011 Március 28)

Boldog névnapot miden Gedeonnak!


----------



## Hermia97 (2011 Március 28)

hi


----------



## tomifix (2011 Március 28)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


----------



## AudreyToth (2011 Március 28)

Üdv mindenkinek!


----------



## zombienyuszi (2011 Március 28)

10


----------



## zombienyuszi (2011 Március 28)

11


----------



## zombienyuszi (2011 Március 28)

12


----------



## zombienyuszi (2011 Március 28)

13


----------



## zombienyuszi (2011 Március 28)

14


----------



## zombienyuszi (2011 Március 28)

15


----------



## zombienyuszi (2011 Március 28)

16


----------



## zombienyuszi (2011 Március 28)

17


----------



## zombienyuszi (2011 Március 28)

18


----------



## zombienyuszi (2011 Március 28)

19


----------



## zombienyuszi (2011 Március 28)

20


----------



## zombienyuszi (2011 Március 28)

...


----------



## rokasjani (2011 Március 28)

na megpróbálom én is


----------



## rokasjani (2011 Március 28)

a margaretak.multiply tulajdonosa vagyok


----------



## rokasjani (2011 Március 28)

most a férjem acc.-jával


----------



## rokasjani (2011 Március 28)

egy zenét keresek


----------



## rokasjani (2011 Március 28)

és csak


----------



## rokasjani (2011 Március 28)

nálatok találtam meg.


----------



## Ludmilla77 (2011 Március 28)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg



Köszönöm!


----------



## rokasjani (2011 Március 28)

legalábbis azt hiszem


----------



## rokasjani (2011 Március 28)

de nehezen megy


----------



## Ludmilla77 (2011 Március 28)

Üdvözlet Mezőtúrról!


----------



## rokasjani (2011 Március 28)

mind a 20


----------



## rokasjani (2011 Március 28)

üzenet


----------



## rokasjani (2011 Március 28)

összegyűjtése


----------



## rokasjani (2011 Március 28)

bízom


----------



## rokasjani (2011 Március 28)

benne


----------



## rokasjani (2011 Március 28)

hogy


----------



## rokasjani (2011 Március 28)

ha


----------



## rokasjani (2011 Március 28)

sikerül


----------



## rokasjani (2011 Március 28)

és meglesz


----------



## rokasjani (2011 Március 28)

az összes hozzászólás


----------



## rokasjani (2011 Március 28)

és letöltöm


----------



## rokasjani (2011 Március 28)

tényleg az lesz


----------



## rokasjani (2011 Március 28)

amit én keresek


----------



## rokasjani (2011 Március 28)

talán most már sikerül..


----------



## dornyeil (2011 Március 28)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Ludmilla77 (2011 Március 28)

rokasjani írta:


> de nehezen megy


Nem is értem mi értelme, a húsz hozzászólásnak?!


----------



## Ludmilla77 (2011 Március 28)

iacobzita írta:


> hello mindenki


Halihó!
Szép napot!


----------



## anfora2000 (2011 Március 28)

én is jelen xd


----------



## anfora2000 (2011 Március 28)

hülyeség ez a húsz hozzászólás xd


----------



## anfora2000 (2011 Március 28)

Nah talán még ma meg lesz xd


----------



## Ludmilla77 (2011 Március 28)

miska888 írta:


> de szépen szaporodik


Nekem is!


----------



## anfora2000 (2011 Március 28)

még csak 13 xd


----------



## anfora2000 (2011 Március 28)

14


----------



## anfora2000 (2011 Március 28)

15


----------



## anfora2000 (2011 Március 28)

16


----------



## Ludmilla77 (2011 Március 28)

Van köztünk esetleg farmerama gazda?


----------



## anfora2000 (2011 Március 28)

17


----------



## anfora2000 (2011 Március 28)

18


----------



## anfora2000 (2011 Március 28)

19


----------



## anfora2000 (2011 Március 28)

20 meg van xd


----------



## Mal77 (2011 Március 28)

Jelen 2.


----------



## Moncat (2011 Március 28)

Jelen


----------



## Mal77 (2011 Március 28)

Se időm, se idegrendszerem ehhez. No mindegy. 3.


----------



## Ludmilla77 (2011 Március 28)

Hallott már valaki a csillagzseléről?


----------



## anfora2000 (2011 Március 28)

de még mindíg nem enged tölteni :S


----------



## Mal77 (2011 Március 28)

Asszem még nem 4.


----------



## anfora2000 (2011 Március 28)

Mér nem enged ????


----------



## Mal77 (2011 Március 28)

Mire jó? 5.


----------



## anfora2000 (2011 Március 28)

hol mutatja hogy még mennyi van??


----------



## anfora2000 (2011 Március 28)

EZ HOSSZÚ IDŐ Xd


----------



## Mal77 (2011 Március 28)

Beesteledett. 6.


----------



## anfora2000 (2011 Március 28)

elegeme van xd


----------



## Mal77 (2011 Március 28)

Seven. 7.


----------



## anfora2000 (2011 Március 28)

Hát be xd


----------



## Ludmilla77 (2011 Március 28)

Jajjjj!


----------



## Mal77 (2011 Március 28)

Van már nyolc? 8.


----------



## Mal77 (2011 Március 28)

Már elmúlt nyolc. 9.


----------



## Ludmilla77 (2011 Március 28)

anfora2000 írta:


> elegeme van xd


Ha jól látom neked már 27 van.


----------



## Ludmilla77 (2011 Március 28)

Nekem ez a 10.-ik.


----------



## Ludmilla77 (2011 Március 28)

És megérkezett a 11.-ik.


----------



## Mal77 (2011 Március 28)

Kutyu éhes. Mentem. 10.


----------



## Ludmilla77 (2011 Március 28)

20.13. van és ez a 12.-ik. üzenetem.


----------



## Ludmilla77 (2011 Március 28)

Mi lebeg az indián tömegsír felett?


----------



## Ludmilla77 (2011 Március 28)

Csapatszellem


----------



## Ludmilla77 (2011 Március 28)

Hogy hívják az indián temetkezési helyet?


----------



## Ludmilla77 (2011 Március 28)

Tolltartó


----------



## Ludmilla77 (2011 Március 28)

Már csak négy van hátra!


----------



## Ludmilla77 (2011 Március 28)

Még 1686 tapasztalatpont és 64-es szintű leszek a farmomon.


----------



## Ludmilla77 (2011 Március 28)

Elírtam!
Még csak 63-as leszek. Bocs!


----------



## Ludmilla77 (2011 Március 28)

És itt a 20.-ik. Hajrá mindenkinek!


----------



## Hadar (2011 Március 28)

Gratulálok!


----------



## m.gyorgyi (2011 Március 28)

Gratulálok


----------



## m.gyorgyi (2011 Március 28)

Most kezdem:20:..:
Csak nagyon lassú a gépem


----------



## nomi76 (2011 Március 28)

csuda vigye ezt a 2ö hozzaszolast'


----------



## schilon (2011 Március 28)

*Hi!*



Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


 
Gyorsan szeretnék összeszedni 20 hozzászólást...
Üdv.


----------



## schilon (2011 Március 28)

Igyexem...


----------



## schilon (2011 Március 28)

összeszedni mielőbb...


----------



## schilon (2011 Március 28)

bocs, hogy csak ilyen röviden...


----------



## schilon (2011 Március 28)

de érdekes dolgokat találtam...


----------



## schilon (2011 Március 28)

és ez a feltétele, hogy mélyebben beletekinthessek...


----------



## schilon (2011 Március 28)

9


----------



## Mal77 (2011 Március 28)

Gratula Ludmilla77. 11.


----------



## Mal77 (2011 Március 28)

Dél van? 12.


----------



## Mal77 (2011 Március 28)

Már elmúlt. 13.


----------



## Mal77 (2011 Március 28)

Mintha postagalambokat reptetnék. 14.


----------



## Mal77 (2011 Március 28)

Még öt és .. 15.


----------



## konyok (2011 Március 28)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg



Akkor az első


----------



## galambjozsef (2011 Március 28)

sziasztok


----------



## galambjozsef (2011 Március 28)

Korg pa60-ra van valakinek jó mulatós style-a ??


----------



## konyok (2011 Március 28)

konyok írta:


> Akkor az első



majd a 2.


----------



## galambjozsef (2011 Március 28)

Szép estét mindenkinek


----------



## konyok (2011 Március 28)

galambjozsef írta:


> sziasztok



Szeva!


----------



## galambjozsef (2011 Március 28)

galambjozsef írta:


> Korg pa60-ra van valakinek jó mulatós style-a ??


----------



## konyok (2011 Március 28)

galambjozsef írta:


> Szép estét mindenkinek



Újra szia!


----------



## konyok (2011 Március 28)

galambjozsef írta:


> Korg pa60-ra van valakinek jó mulatós style-a ??



Az egy szintetizátor?


----------



## konyok (2011 Március 28)

Ez is számít?


----------



## galambjozsef (2011 Március 28)




----------



## konyok (2011 Március 28)

Számít hát.


----------



## galambjozsef (2011 Március 28)

Szép estét


----------



## konyok (2011 Március 28)

galambjozsef írta:


>



Már 12. Hajrá!!!


----------



## galambjozsef (2011 Március 28)

kukucs


----------



## galambjozsef (2011 Március 28)

na ezen felül még 5


----------



## konyok (2011 Március 28)

Nekem nyolc.


----------



## galambjozsef (2011 Március 28)

még 4


----------



## konyok (2011 Március 28)

galambjozsef írta:


> na ezen felül még 5



Nemsokára...


----------



## galambjozsef (2011 Március 28)

***


----------



## konyok (2011 Március 28)

half time!!!!


----------



## konyok (2011 Március 28)

uncsi...


----------



## Sindra (2011 Március 28)

Üdvözlet Győr mellől!


----------



## galambjozsef (2011 Március 28)

ha minden igaz, még 2


----------



## konyok (2011 Március 28)

Sindra írta:


> Üdvözlet Győr mellől!



Helló Sindra!! Még 19....


----------



## Sindra (2011 Március 28)

Bocsánat!
Sziasztok, üdvözlet Győr mellől!


----------



## galambjozsef (2011 Március 28)

no még egy


----------



## konyok (2011 Március 28)

lálálálláláláállllááááláláá


----------



## galambjozsef (2011 Március 28)

megyek töltögetni, ha mindent jó csinátam


----------



## konyok (2011 Március 28)

galambjozsef írta:


> no még egy



Minnyá kész!!!!!


----------



## Sindra (2011 Március 28)

konyok írta:


> Helló Sindra!! Még 19....


Szevasz!
Hajrá és hurrá!
Merről írsz?


----------



## konyok (2011 Március 28)

galambjozsef írta:


> megyek töltögetni, ha mindent jó csinátam



Ha minima 48 órája tag vagy....


----------



## galambjozsef (2011 Március 28)

:d


----------



## konyok (2011 Március 28)

Sindra írta:


> Szevasz!
> Hajrá és hurrá!
> Merről írsz?



Dunakesziről. Tudod merre van?


----------



## zsu.88 (2011 Március 28)

haliiiiii


----------



## konyok (2011 Március 28)

kukmál konika


----------



## konyok (2011 Március 28)

zsu.88 írta:


> haliiiiii



halee zsu


----------



## galambjozsef (2011 Március 28)

hmm. van 21 hozzászólásom, 2009-07-10 -én regisztráltam, és letöltés nincs :S


----------



## konyok (2011 Március 28)

Na még 1


----------



## konyok (2011 Március 28)

galambjozsef írta:


> hmm. van 21 hozzászólásom, 2009-07-10 -én regisztráltam, és letöltés nincs :S



szinte gondoltam.... 
Minnyá én is kiprószálom


----------



## galambjozsef (2011 Március 28)

konyok írta:


> Ha minima 48 órája tag vagy....


 

Regisztráltam:: 2009-07-10


----------



## Sindra (2011 Március 28)

konyok írta:


> Dunakesziről. Tudod merre van?


Térképen már láttam


----------



## Sindra (2011 Március 28)

Sindra írta:


> Térképen már láttam


Pontosabban, tőlem jobbra van


----------



## Sindra (2011 Március 28)

Csiki bácsi üti az ablakot és kiáltja:
- Nyiccsák ki! Nyiccsák ki!
Erre a szomszéd szőke csaj átszól, hogy nem "nyiccsák", hanem "nyitsák". És erre csiki bácsi:
- Na mi van pitsa?!


----------



## Sindra (2011 Március 28)

Okos férfi + okos nő = románc,
okos férfi + buta nő = viszony,
buta férfi + okos nő = házasság,
buta férfi + buta nő = terhesség.


----------



## Sindra (2011 Március 28)

*Randevú röviden*

Kéz a kézben,
Kéz a másban,
Más a kézben,
Más a másban.


----------



## hunmaster (2011 Március 28)

Sziasztok!
Új vagyok itt, de szeretnék hasznos tagja lenni a fórumnak. Ha valakinek bármilyen könyvre vagy hangoskönyvre szüksége van, akkor dobjon meg egy üzenettel


----------



## hunmaster (2011 Március 28)

oké, három és fél éve regisztráltam, de nem is emlékeztem már rá. Most jutott eszembe az oldal.


----------



## herbaamara (2011 Március 29)

or spanish


----------



## Mal77 (2011 Március 29)

No még egy párat. 16.


----------



## Mal77 (2011 Március 29)

Csak gyorsan, mert dolgozni is kéne. 17.


----------



## Mal77 (2011 Március 29)

Basszus már csörög a telefon. 18.


----------



## Mal77 (2011 Március 29)

Nem engem keresnek. 19.


----------



## Mal77 (2011 Március 29)

Hívat a főnök! Sebaj megvagyok. 20!


----------



## Mal77 (2011 Március 29)

Nem árt egy ráadás. 21.


----------



## eniko196 (2011 Március 29)

Üdvözölök mindenkit,nem tudom gyorsan mihez is szóljak hozzá óvónő vagyok és ebben a témában én is tudnék segíteni ha valakit érdekel.
Enikő


----------



## revilo (2011 Március 29)

Melitta írta:


> 1, jelen



Amint látom valaki igen csak sokat írt már.


----------



## revilo (2011 Március 29)

Mal77 írta:


> Basszus már csörög a telefon. 18.


----------



## revilo (2011 Március 29)

Mal77 írta:


> Hívat a főnök! Sebaj megvagyok. 20!



Én is igyekszem.


----------



## revilo (2011 Március 29)

Már csak 8 van hátra.


----------



## revilo (2011 Március 29)

Nekem nincs Főnököm!!! Így nem tud megzavarni.


----------



## revilo (2011 Március 29)

Jajj, még mindig hiányzik 6.


----------



## revilo (2011 Március 29)

Szar a helyzet, vagy nem is? Már csak 3 kell.


----------



## revilo (2011 Március 29)

Na tessék még számolni se tudok. Na most kell még 3.


----------



## revilo (2011 Március 29)

Már csak 2.


----------



## revilo (2011 Március 29)

majdnem kész a siker


----------



## revilo (2011 Március 29)

Na majd most.


----------



## revilo (2011 Március 29)

Hurráááááááááááá meg van a húúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúsz, és ez a ráadás.


----------



## Szedit17 (2011 Március 29)

Kedves loeb!
Már egy ideje tag vagyok az oldalon, de ritkán járok ide, és a letöltést nekem nem engedélyezi az oldal, csak x hozzászólás után. Mivel nem akartam felesleges hozzászólásokat írogatni, szeretnélek megkérni, hogy küldd el az Édes élet textilből könyvet, ha lehet. Az email címem: [email protected]
Előre is nagyon köszönöm
szedit17


----------



## spider1981 (2011 Március 29)

Köszi


----------



## spider1981 (2011 Március 29)

*20 db *

Egyszer csak meglesz, csak azt nem értem, ha így is lehet, akkor miért van erre szükség


----------



## spider1981 (2011 Március 29)

*20*

akkor gyerünk!


----------



## spider1981 (2011 Március 29)

továbbb ....


----------



## spider1981 (2011 Március 29)

továbbbb ....


----------



## spider1981 (2011 Március 29)

áháá .... 20 másodperc ...


----------



## spider1981 (2011 Március 29)

stb ....


----------



## spider1981 (2011 Március 29)

und so weiter ...


----------



## spider1981 (2011 Március 29)

még sok kell ...


----------



## spider1981 (2011 Március 29)

na, most pihi ...


----------



## kleinerika (2011 Március 29)

1


----------



## kleinerika (2011 Március 29)

2


----------



## kleinerika (2011 Március 29)

3


----------



## kleinerika (2011 Március 29)

4


----------



## kleinerika (2011 Március 29)

5


----------



## kleinerika (2011 Március 29)

6


----------



## kleinerika (2011 Március 29)

28


----------



## kleinerika (2011 Március 29)

29


----------



## kleinerika (2011 Március 29)

23


----------



## grahamka (2011 Március 29)

Köszönjük a segítségedet!


----------



## kishuszár64 (2011 Március 29)

*Köszönet*

Köszi a linket!

kishuszár64


----------



## ragyoti (2011 Március 29)

Sziasztok!
Gyűjtés indul..


----------



## piciedith (2011 Március 29)

*üdv*

Sziasztok!


----------



## spider1981 (2011 Március 29)

No, folytatnám a pontszerzést ...


----------



## Vica7301 (2011 Március 29)




----------



## Vica7301 (2011 Március 29)

Én már sokat írtam...


----------



## Vica7301 (2011 Március 29)

már jó lenne, ha meglenne


----------



## Vica7301 (2011 Március 29)

a 20.


----------



## Vica7301 (2011 Március 29)

Folytatom a gyűjtést.....


----------



## Vica7301 (2011 Március 29)

már hónapok óta regisztrált tag vagyok.....


----------



## Vica7301 (2011 Március 29)

please, please, please, please.....


----------



## Vica7301 (2011 Március 29)

ma a 8.


----------



## Vica7301 (2011 Március 29)

Kilencedik......


----------



## Vica7301 (2011 Március 29)

Tizedik........


----------



## Vica7301 (2011 Március 29)

eleventh


----------



## Bkinga77 (2011 Március 29)

kösz


----------



## Vica7301 (2011 Március 29)

twelfth


----------



## Vica7301 (2011 Március 29)

13.


----------



## Vica7301 (2011 Március 29)

14.


----------



## Bkinga77 (2011 Március 29)

2 kösz


----------



## Vica7301 (2011 Március 29)

fifteenth


----------



## spider1981 (2011 Március 29)

és még egy ...


----------



## Vica7301 (2011 Március 29)

sixteenth


----------



## spider1981 (2011 Március 29)

subidubááá


----------



## Vica7301 (2011 Március 29)

17.


----------



## spider1981 (2011 Március 29)

14


----------



## Vica7301 (2011 Március 29)

az előzőekkel együtt talán megvan !?


----------



## spider1981 (2011 Március 29)

15


----------



## spider1981 (2011 Március 29)

16


----------



## spider1981 (2011 Március 29)

17


----------



## encike2008 (2011 Március 29)

Szia!
Autistákkal foglalkozom és nagyon jól jönne egy pár sablon a csatolásokból!Pl:kézmosás mert nekik a vizuális memóriájuk a fejlettebb!Köszi


----------



## spider1981 (2011 Március 29)

18


----------



## m.a. (2011 Március 29)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


szia!
:..:


----------



## m.a. (2011 Március 29)

spider1981 írta:


> 18


szia!


----------



## m.a. (2011 Március 29)

m.a. írta:


> szia!


szia!:razz:


----------



## m.a. (2011 Március 29)

m.a. írta:


> szia!:razz:


yascd


----------



## m.a. (2011 Március 29)

m.a. írta:


> yascd


dwed:idea:


----------



## m.a. (2011 Március 29)

m.a. írta:


> yascd


sp


----------



## m.a. (2011 Március 29)

m.a. írta:


> sp


fluo


----------



## m.a. (2011 Március 29)

m.a. írta:


> fluo


gaga


----------



## m.a. (2011 Március 29)

m.a. írta:


> gaga


jjjjjkkjkiss


----------



## m.a. (2011 Március 29)

m.a. írta:


> yascd


wretrt:34:


----------



## Ansinn (2011 Március 29)

*Újonc*

Sziasztok!

Új belépő vagyok. Üdvözlök mindenkit. Ansinn


----------



## m.a. (2011 Március 29)

m.a. írta:


> gaga


dfsgsdfgsdfgsf


----------



## m.a. (2011 Március 29)

m.a. írta:


> dfsgsdfgsdfgsf


sdfgfgsdfgdsfgssdfgfsfdg


----------



## Ansinn (2011 Március 29)

Helló!


----------



## m.a. (2011 Március 29)

m.a. írta:


> sdfgfgsdfgdsfgssdfgfsfdg


sbsbsbsbsbbsbsbsbsbsbsbsbsbsbsbbsbsbssb


----------



## m.a. (2011 Március 29)

m.a. írta:


> sdfgfgsdfgdsfgssdfgfsfdg


mamamamamma:55:maam:55:ammama:55:mamammammasbsbsb


----------



## m.a. (2011 Március 29)

m.a. írta:


> mamamamamma:55:maam:55:ammama:55:mamammammasbsbsb


sgsgssgsgsgsgsgsgsgs


----------



## m.a. (2011 Március 29)

m.a. írta:


> sdfgfgsdfgdsfgssdfgfsfdg


gsdfgfdgfdgsdfn bsvns vnbsbsdfsdfgdfgdfgfd


----------



## m.a. (2011 Március 29)

m.a. írta:


> gsdfgfdgfdgsdfn bsvns vnbsbsdfsdfgdfgdfgfd


bcbcbcbcbcb:..::..::..::..::..::..::..:


----------



## m.a. (2011 Március 29)

m.a. írta:


> bcbcbcbcbcb:..::..::..::..::..::..::..:


sbsbbsbssbbssbssbbssbs bs:-?b:-?sb:-?bs:-?:-?:-?:-?:-?:-?


----------



## m.a. (2011 Március 29)

m.a. írta:


> sbsbbsbssbbssbssbbssbs bs:-?b:-?sb:-?bs:-?:-?:-?:-?:-?:-?


mamamamamammaammammmaskisskisskiss


----------



## m.a. (2011 Március 29)

m.a. írta:


> mamamamamammaammammmaskisskisskiss


wsswfdsfdsfsfsfs:444:


----------



## Ansinn (2011 Március 29)

2 db.


----------



## Ansinn (2011 Március 29)

3.db


----------



## Ansinn (2011 Március 29)

4. db.


----------



## spider1981 (2011 Március 29)

19


----------



## spider1981 (2011 Március 29)

és juhhhhééé!!!!


----------



## Ansinn (2011 Március 29)

5. db.


----------



## Ansinn (2011 Március 29)

6. db


----------



## Ansinn (2011 Március 29)

7. db


----------



## Ansinn (2011 Március 29)

8. db


----------



## Ansinn (2011 Március 29)

9. db


----------



## Ansinn (2011 Március 29)

10. db


----------



## Ansinn (2011 Március 29)

11. db


----------



## Ansinn (2011 Március 29)

12. db


----------



## Ansinn (2011 Március 29)

13. db


----------



## Ansinn (2011 Március 29)

14. db.


----------



## Ansinn (2011 Március 29)

15. db


----------



## Ansinn (2011 Március 29)

16. db


----------



## Ansinn (2011 Március 29)

17. db


----------



## Ansinn (2011 Március 29)

18. db


----------



## piciedith (2011 Március 29)

7


----------



## Ansinn (2011 Március 29)

19. db


----------



## Ansinn (2011 Március 29)

20. db


----------



## piciedith (2011 Március 29)

8


----------



## piciedith (2011 Március 29)

9


----------



## piciedith (2011 Március 29)

10


----------



## catycat (2011 Március 29)

Sziasztok!


----------



## catycat (2011 Március 29)

Mire lesz nekem itt 20 hozzászólásom...


----------



## catycat (2011 Március 29)

már csak 17 kell


----------



## catycat (2011 Március 29)

16


----------



## catycat (2011 Március 29)

15


----------



## catycat (2011 Március 29)

14


----------



## catycat (2011 Március 29)

13


----------



## catycat (2011 Március 29)

12


----------



## catycat (2011 Március 29)

11


----------



## catycat (2011 Március 29)

10


----------



## catycat (2011 Március 29)

9


----------



## catycat (2011 Március 29)

8


----------



## catycat (2011 Március 29)

már csak 7


----------



## catycat (2011 Március 29)

6


----------



## catycat (2011 Március 29)

5


----------



## catycat (2011 Március 29)

3


----------



## catycat (2011 Március 29)

2


----------



## catycat (2011 Március 29)

1


----------



## catycat (2011 Március 29)

megvan :-D


----------



## catycat (2011 Március 29)

:-d


----------



## vegito (2011 Március 29)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


 hy


----------



## vegito (2011 Március 29)

catycat írta:


> 2


1


----------



## vegito (2011 Március 29)

catycat írta:


> :-d


3


----------



## vegito (2011 Március 29)

catycat írta:


> megvan :-d


4


----------



## Ezüstegér (2011 Március 29)

Sziasztok,én is jelen vagyok!


----------



## Ezüstegér (2011 Március 29)

Mihez kell 20 hozzászólás?


----------



## zsoltigyerek (2011 Március 29)

Melitta írta:


> 1, jelen


1, jelen


----------



## zsoltigyerek (2011 Március 29)

Dojjcyka írta:


> Ügyi


 Ügyi:grin:


----------



## zsoltigyerek (2011 Március 29)

Ezüstegér írta:


> Mihez kell 20 hozzászólás?



Mihez kell 20 hozzászólás?


----------



## zsoltigyerek (2011 Március 29)

bakterke78 írta:


> Jo ez a forum, tele van fincsibnel fincsibb kajakkal.



Jo ez a forum, tele van fincsibnel fincsibb kajakkal.


----------



## zsoltigyerek (2011 Március 29)

minamartin írta:


> 11



ű111


----------



## zsoltigyerek (2011 Március 29)

minamartin írta:


> 11


11


----------



## zsoltigyerek (2011 Március 29)

kal-andi írta:


> nagyon lassú!


55


----------



## zsoltigyerek (2011 Március 29)

bakterke78 írta:


> Jo ez a forum, tele van fincsibnel fincsibb kajakkal.


 Jo ez a forum, tele van fincsibnel fincsibb kajakkal.


----------



## zsoltigyerek (2011 Március 29)

Dojjcyka írta:


> Ügyi



Ügyi:grin:


----------



## zsoltigyerek (2011 Március 29)

ansinn írta:


> 19. Db



11


----------



## AdamVass (2011 Március 29)

Jelen!


----------



## zsoltigyerek (2011 Március 29)

Elvira37 írta:


> Sziasztok.Ha már itt vagyok,én is beköszönök.És minden jót kívánok!


 Ügyi:grin:


----------



## zsoltigyerek (2011 Március 29)

napsugar27 írta:


> az én gyerekeim is imádnak mesét nézni.


 az én gyerekeim is imádnak mesét nézni.


----------



## zsoltigyerek (2011 Március 29)

Fütyi72 írta:


> *Hogy hívják AZ alattomos masinát?
> *- Számító gép.


*Hogy hívják AZ alattomos masinát?
*- Számító gép.


----------



## zsoltigyerek (2011 Március 29)

AdamVass írta:


> Jelen!


*Hogy hívják AZ alattomos masinát?
*- Számító gép.


----------



## AdamVass (2011 Március 29)

Írogatok, hogy meglegyen a 20


----------



## AdamVass (2011 Március 29)

zsoltigyerek írta:


> *Hogy hívják AZ alattomos masinát?
> *- Számító gép.



Et fáj.


----------



## AdamVass (2011 Március 29)

Bár nem tudom hova sietek.


----------



## AdamVass (2011 Március 29)

Mert még csak ma regisztráltam.


----------



## Ezüstegér (2011 Március 29)

Nem tudja valaki,hogy kell E book-ot letölteni innen?


----------



## AdamVass (2011 Március 29)

Tehát még úgyis kell várnom 2 napot.


----------



## Ezüstegér (2011 Március 29)

Új vagyok még,és azt se tudom,mi hogy működik itt,de azt láttam,hogy vannak letölthető könyvek.


----------



## Tina64 (2011 Március 29)

Sziasztok!
Kedves Katalin elöször neked köszönöm hogy létrehoztad ezt az oldalt. De a többi kedves fórumozónak is megköszönném a sok szép mintát, melyet a munkám során sok kicsi megcsodálhat majd a bölcsődében.

Klassz az oldal, örülök hogy rátok találtam, mindenkinek hatalmas ölelés!
Tina


----------



## benibubu09 (2011 Március 29)

Üdvözlet mindenkinek Kecskemétről!


----------



## benibubu09 (2011 Március 29)

19


----------



## benibubu09 (2011 Március 29)

18


----------



## benibubu09 (2011 Március 29)

17


----------



## benibubu09 (2011 Március 29)

16


----------



## benibubu09 (2011 Március 29)

15


----------



## benibubu09 (2011 Március 29)

14


----------



## benibubu09 (2011 Március 29)

13


----------



## benibubu09 (2011 Március 29)

12


----------



## benibubu09 (2011 Március 29)

11


----------



## benibubu09 (2011 Március 29)

10


----------



## benibubu09 (2011 Március 29)

9


----------



## benibubu09 (2011 Március 29)

8


----------



## benibubu09 (2011 Március 29)

7


----------



## benibubu09 (2011 Március 29)

6


----------



## benibubu09 (2011 Március 29)

5


----------



## miriutalaci (2011 Március 29)

*Nagyon jó!*

Nagyon jó ez a topic, sok régi, elfeledett magyar filmet találtam meg itt!


----------



## benibubu09 (2011 Március 29)

4


----------



## benibubu09 (2011 Március 29)

3


----------



## miriutalaci (2011 Március 29)

Nagyon szeretem ezt a filmet!


----------



## benibubu09 (2011 Március 29)

2


----------



## miriutalaci (2011 Március 29)

Valakinek megvan a legrégebben készült, első magyar film?


----------



## benibubu09 (2011 Március 29)

1


----------



## benibubu09 (2011 Március 29)

0


----------



## miriutalaci (2011 Március 29)

Nagyon szép és hasznos az oldal!


----------



## miriutalaci (2011 Március 29)

Honnan szedtétek le ezt a sok jó, régi filmet?


----------



## m.gyorgyi (2011 Március 29)

18


----------



## m.gyorgyi (2011 Március 29)

17


----------



## m.gyorgyi (2011 Március 29)

16:wink:


----------



## m.gyorgyi (2011 Március 29)

15


----------



## m.gyorgyi (2011 Március 29)

14


----------



## m.gyorgyi (2011 Március 29)

13


----------



## m.gyorgyi (2011 Március 29)

12


----------



## m.gyorgyi (2011 Március 29)

11:d


----------



## judmó (2011 Március 29)

hello mindenki!


----------



## m.gyorgyi (2011 Március 29)

10


----------



## judmó (2011 Március 29)

mikro jön már óssze a 20 hozzászólás??!!!


----------



## judmó (2011 Március 29)

még csak 3


----------



## m.gyorgyi (2011 Március 29)

Hello


----------



## judmó (2011 Március 29)

Vonnegutot akarok olvasni


----------



## judmó (2011 Március 29)

tényleg, valakinek nincs Vonnegut kónyve word/pdf formátumban?


----------



## m.gyorgyi (2011 Március 29)

8


----------



## judmó (2011 Március 29)

milyen az idö otthon?


----------



## m.gyorgyi (2011 Március 29)

7:d


----------



## fonthunter (2011 Március 29)

Jelen!


----------



## judmó (2011 Március 29)

jaj, azt hiszem meglátta a fönököm, hogy éppen nem dolgozok


----------



## judmó (2011 Március 29)

nekem is 8


----------



## judmó (2011 Március 29)

ja, amúgy jelen


----------



## m.gyorgyi (2011 Március 29)

Hello, tavasz van végre és a nap is süt.
Persze csak napközben nem este.

És Nálatok milyen az idő?


----------



## m.gyorgyi (2011 Március 29)

Már csak 5


----------



## fonthunter (2011 Március 29)

judmó írta:


> milyen az idö otthon?



Szia judmó! Itt már este háromnegyed nyolc és kissé hűvös van. Ma már kezdett enyhülni a hidegfront. A téli kabát is elfért. 
A hétvégére már jön a meleg állítólag.


----------



## fonthunter (2011 Március 29)

Na, látom Györgyi kicsit megcáfolt. Lehet, hogy ő tűzesebb vérű.


----------



## m.gyorgyi (2011 Március 29)

4


----------



## fonthunter (2011 Március 29)

Na, látom Györgyi kicsit megcáfolt. Lehet, hogy ő tüzesebb vérű.


----------



## m.gyorgyi (2011 Március 29)

3:d


----------



## fonthunter (2011 Március 29)

...és Mexikóban?


----------



## judmó (2011 Március 29)

kb.10


----------



## m.gyorgyi (2011 Március 29)

2


----------



## m.gyorgyi (2011 Március 29)

1 Pákiss


----------



## fonthunter (2011 Március 29)

Györgyike, és most elmentél?


----------



## fonthunter (2011 Március 29)

...akkor majdnem egyszerre mentünk el! kiss


----------



## Saliili1973 (2011 Március 29)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Saliili1973 (2011 Március 29)

Gyorsan szeretnék 20 hozzászólást
üdv.


----------



## Saliili1973 (2011 Március 29)

kissGyorsan szeretnék 20 hozzászólást
üdv.


----------



## Saliili1973 (2011 Március 29)

Már csak 18


----------



## Saliili1973 (2011 Március 29)

17


----------



## Saliili1973 (2011 Március 29)

16


----------



## Saliili1973 (2011 Március 29)

15


----------



## Saliili1973 (2011 Március 29)

14


----------



## Saliili1973 (2011 Március 29)

13


----------



## Saliili1973 (2011 Március 29)

12


----------



## Saliili1973 (2011 Március 29)

11


----------



## Saliili1973 (2011 Március 29)

10


----------



## Saliili1973 (2011 Március 29)

9


----------



## Saliili1973 (2011 Március 29)

8


----------



## Saliili1973 (2011 Március 29)

7


----------



## Saliili1973 (2011 Március 29)

6


----------



## Saliili1973 (2011 Március 29)

5


----------



## Saliili1973 (2011 Március 29)

4


----------



## Saliili1973 (2011 Március 29)

3


----------



## pirosildiko (2011 Március 29)

Üdvözlet Kunágotáról!


----------



## Saliili1973 (2011 Március 29)

2


----------



## Saliili1973 (2011 Március 29)

1


----------



## pirosildiko (2011 Március 29)

Helló MINDENKI!


----------



## pirosildiko (2011 Március 29)

Sziasztok!


----------



## pirosildiko (2011 Március 29)

A föld a virágokkal mosolyog ránk.


----------



## pirosildiko (2011 Március 29)

A szavaknak ereje van. Ha kimondod őket, már nem vonhatod vissza.


----------



## pirosildiko (2011 Március 29)

Nem létezik büntetés, csak felismerés létezik.


----------



## pirosildiko (2011 Március 29)

Makó Jeruzsálem közötti távolság kb. 2000 km.


----------



## pirosildiko (2011 Március 29)

A képvielőfánkot égetett tésztából készítik.


----------



## pirosildiko (2011 Március 29)

Kunágota Vasvár közötti távolság 387 km.


----------



## pirosildiko (2011 Március 29)

Móra Ferencről neveztek el múzeumot és régész is volt.


----------



## Edit02 (2011 Március 29)

nagyon jó mintakatalógust találtam egy közeli boltban. De nagyon drágák. még mindig magasságmérőt keresek gyerekszobába.


----------



## pirosildiko (2011 Március 29)

Avar korszakban fülkesíros temetkezés volt.


----------



## pirosildiko (2011 Március 29)

Középkor dollárja a bizánci solidus.


----------



## pirosildiko (2011 Március 29)

A savanyú káposztában sok C vitamin van.


----------



## pirosildiko (2011 Március 29)

13*13=169


----------



## pirosildiko (2011 Március 29)

A lovak bizalmatlanok , ha hátra csapják a fülüket.


----------



## pirosildiko (2011 Március 29)

12*12=144


----------



## pirosildiko (2011 Március 29)

11*11=121


----------



## pirosildiko (2011 Március 29)

21:30 felé jár az idő.


----------



## pirosildiko (2011 Március 29)

A tavasz beköszöntekor virágzik a szászorszép.


----------



## pirosildiko (2011 Március 29)

1


----------



## pirosildiko (2011 Március 29)

0


----------



## ryanne (2011 Március 29)

1


----------



## ryanne (2011 Március 29)

2


----------



## ryanne (2011 Március 29)

3


----------



## ryanne (2011 Március 29)

4


----------



## ryanne (2011 Március 29)

5


----------



## ryanne (2011 Március 29)

6


----------



## ryanne (2011 Március 29)

7


----------



## ryanne (2011 Március 29)

8


----------



## ryanne (2011 Március 29)

9


----------



## ryanne (2011 Március 29)

10


----------



## ryanne (2011 Március 29)

11


----------



## ryanne (2011 Március 29)

12


----------



## ryanne (2011 Március 29)

13


----------



## Koki28 (2011 Március 29)

1


----------



## Koki28 (2011 Március 29)

+1


----------



## ryanne (2011 Március 29)

14


----------



## ryanne (2011 Március 29)

15


----------



## Koki28 (2011 Március 29)

2


----------



## Koki28 (2011 Március 29)

3


----------



## Koki28 (2011 Március 29)

4


----------



## Koki28 (2011 Március 29)

5


----------



## Koki28 (2011 Március 29)

7


----------



## Koki28 (2011 Március 29)

8


----------



## kiborg500 (2011 Március 29)

1


----------



## ryanne (2011 Március 29)

16


----------



## Koki28 (2011 Március 29)

9


----------



## kiborg500 (2011 Március 29)

2


----------



## ryanne (2011 Március 29)

17


----------



## Koki28 (2011 Március 29)

10


----------



## kiborg500 (2011 Március 29)

3


----------



## Koki28 (2011 Március 29)

11


----------



## kiborg500 (2011 Március 29)

4


----------



## Koki28 (2011 Március 29)

12


----------



## kiborg500 (2011 Március 29)

5


----------



## Koki28 (2011 Március 29)

13


----------



## kiborg500 (2011 Március 29)

6


----------



## Koki28 (2011 Március 29)

14


----------



## kiborg500 (2011 Március 29)

7


----------



## Koki28 (2011 Március 29)

15


----------



## kiborg500 (2011 Március 29)

8


----------



## Koki28 (2011 Március 29)

16


----------



## kiborg500 (2011 Március 29)

9


----------



## Koki28 (2011 Március 29)

17


----------



## kiborg500 (2011 Március 29)

10


----------



## Koki28 (2011 Március 29)

18


----------



## kiborg500 (2011 Március 29)

11


----------



## Koki28 (2011 Március 29)

19


----------



## kiborg500 (2011 Március 29)

12


----------



## Koki28 (2011 Március 29)

vége


----------



## kiborg500 (2011 Március 29)

13


----------



## kiborg500 (2011 Március 29)

14


----------



## kiborg500 (2011 Március 29)

15


----------



## kiborg500 (2011 Március 29)

16


----------



## kiborg500 (2011 Március 29)

17


----------



## kiborg500 (2011 Március 29)

18


----------



## kiborg500 (2011 Március 29)

19


----------



## kiborg500 (2011 Március 29)

20


----------



## kiborg500 (2011 Március 29)

21


----------



## kiborg500 (2011 Március 29)

ujzh


----------



## Koki28 (2011 Március 29)

nem működik


----------



## Koki28 (2011 Március 29)

miért


----------



## dthello (2011 Március 29)

Sziasztok


----------



## dthello (2011 Március 29)

1


----------



## dthello (2011 Március 29)

2


----------



## dthello (2011 Március 29)

3


----------



## dthello (2011 Március 29)

4


----------



## dthello (2011 Március 29)

5


----------



## dthello (2011 Március 29)

6


----------



## dthello (2011 Március 29)

7


----------



## dthello (2011 Március 29)

8


----------



## dthello (2011 Március 29)

9


----------



## dthello (2011 Március 29)

10


----------



## dthello (2011 Március 29)

11


----------



## dthello (2011 Március 29)

12


----------



## dthello (2011 Március 29)

13


----------



## dthello (2011 Március 29)

14


----------



## dthello (2011 Március 29)

15


----------



## dthello (2011 Március 29)

16


----------



## dthello (2011 Március 30)

17


----------



## dthello (2011 Március 30)

18


----------



## dthello (2011 Március 30)

19


----------



## dthello (2011 Március 30)

Konyec


----------



## eniko196 (2011 Március 30)

ma éjjel


----------



## eniko196 (2011 Március 30)

sok a munkám


----------



## eniko196 (2011 Március 30)

de most


----------



## eniko196 (2011 Március 30)

sok érdekes téma


----------



## eniko196 (2011 Március 30)

van ezen az oldalon


----------



## eniko196 (2011 Március 30)

1


----------



## eniko196 (2011 Március 30)

2


----------



## eniko196 (2011 Március 30)

3


----------



## eniko196 (2011 Március 30)

4


----------



## eniko196 (2011 Március 30)

még10 van hátra


----------



## eniko196 (2011 Március 30)

már csak 9


----------



## eniko196 (2011 Március 30)

8


----------



## eniko196 (2011 Március 30)

7


----------



## eniko196 (2011 Március 30)

6


----------



## eniko196 (2011 Március 30)

5


----------



## eniko196 (2011 Március 30)

4 van hátra


----------



## eniko196 (2011 Március 30)

2


----------



## eniko196 (2011 Március 30)

1


----------



## eniko196 (2011 Március 30)

ja a 3 lemaradt


----------



## eniko196 (2011 Március 30)

Szeretettel üdvözlök mindenkit!


----------



## zsoltizenesz (2011 Március 30)

nagyon jo. Koszi


----------



## zsoltizenesz (2011 Március 30)

fogalmam sincs, hogy kell megszerezni azt a 20 hozzaszolast. Szeretnek letolteni, de nem enged.


----------



## zsoltizenesz (2011 Március 30)

probalkozom. ez most a harmadik azt hiszem


----------



## zsoltizenesz (2011 Március 30)

4


----------



## zsoltizenesz (2011 Március 30)

5


----------



## zsoltizenesz (2011 Március 30)

6


----------



## zsoltizenesz (2011 Március 30)

7


----------



## zsoltizenesz (2011 Március 30)

8


----------



## zsoltizenesz (2011 Március 30)

9


----------



## zsoltizenesz (2011 Március 30)

10


----------



## zsoltizenesz (2011 Március 30)

11


----------



## zsoltizenesz (2011 Március 30)

12


----------



## zsoltizenesz (2011 Március 30)

13


----------



## zsoltizenesz (2011 Március 30)

14


----------



## zsoltizenesz (2011 Március 30)

15


----------



## zsoltizenesz (2011 Március 30)

16


----------



## zsoltizenesz (2011 Március 30)

17


----------



## zsoltizenesz (2011 Március 30)

18


----------



## zsoltizenesz (2011 Március 30)

19


----------



## zsoltizenesz (2011 Március 30)

20... Bocsi ha ezel valamit megzavartam. Hulye vagyok hozza.


----------



## herbaamara (2011 Március 30)

nn poso vedere i graficiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## herbaamara (2011 Március 30)

ups... nn poso vedere i grafici


----------



## Nirvanum (2011 Március 30)

fafdsg


----------



## Nirvanum (2011 Március 30)

jg


----------



## pereg (2011 Március 30)

Szia!
Gyorsan szeretném megnézni a Legyetek jók, ha tudtok kottáját


----------



## pereg (2011 Március 30)

Remélem, zongorakíséretes, arra lenne szükségem


----------



## pereg (2011 Március 30)

Valaki nem tudná elküldeni e-mailben?


----------



## pereg (2011 Március 30)

Hát, így soha nem lesz meg a 20...


----------



## Krizacica (2011 Március 30)

*Sziasztok*

Sziasztok


----------



## Krizacica (2011 Március 30)

Magyarországról vagyok...


----------



## Krizacica (2011 Március 30)

Az unokatesóm él Kanadában


----------



## Krizacica (2011 Március 30)

Így találtam Rátok


----------



## Krizacica (2011 Március 30)

Jó, hogy így összetartotok


----------



## Krizacica (2011 Március 30)

Még nem voltam Kanadában


----------



## Krizacica (2011 Március 30)

De nagyon szeretnék elmenni


----------



## Krizacica (2011 Március 30)

Két unokahúgom is él ott


----------



## Krizacica (2011 Március 30)

4 éve nem láttam őket


----------



## Krizacica (2011 Március 30)

Már felnőttek


----------



## Krizacica (2011 Március 30)

Az egyikük férjhez is ment


----------



## Krizacica (2011 Március 30)

A kisebb már kint született


----------



## Krizacica (2011 Március 30)

Ő nem is beszél magyarul


----------



## Krizacica (2011 Március 30)

Sajnos


----------



## Krizacica (2011 Március 30)

pedig a szülei magyarok


----------



## Krizacica (2011 Március 30)

De nem tanították meg


----------



## Krizacica (2011 Március 30)

ők már nem költöznek haza


----------



## Krizacica (2011 Március 30)

Messzire vannak


----------



## AdamVass (2011 Március 30)

Visszajöttem!


----------



## AdamVass (2011 Március 30)

Hiányoztam?


----------



## piciedith (2011 Március 30)

Sziasztok!


----------



## piciedith (2011 Március 30)

Sziasztok!

Már korábban regisztráltam, de csak tegnap aktiváltam a regisztrációt. Az aktiválástól számít a 48 óra?
Köszönöm ;-)


----------



## belgorn (2011 Március 30)

Szép napot!


----------



## Marietta28 (2011 Március 30)

Sziasztok!

Én is elég sokat szerencsétlenkedek a géppel, írok a fórumra és vissza akarom nézni és nem látom :neutral:


----------



## villija (2011 Március 30)

köszi az üvetgiger 3-at!


----------



## pianofej (2011 Március 30)

*szeva petya*

szeva petya


----------



## pianofej (2011 Március 30)

mindig csak targoncán


----------



## pianofej (2011 Március 30)

*á*

ez a legcsodálatosabb dolog amit valaha láttam!


----------



## pianofej (2011 Március 30)

már nagyon rég hallgattam EDDÁt


----------



## pianofej (2011 Március 30)

szeretnék újra karatézni!


----------



## pianofej (2011 Március 30)

A biciklimen lóg a lánc!


----------



## pianofej (2011 Március 30)

A feleségem mindig csak a kutyával játszik...


----------



## pianofej (2011 Március 30)

melyik a jobb, a piros targonca vagy a sárga targonca?


----------



## pianofej (2011 Március 30)

nem tudok tovább menni, mert zárva van a sorompó


----------



## pianofej (2011 Március 30)

csak egy hajtány volt...


----------



## pianofej (2011 Március 30)

a rózsaszín targonca állítólag finggal megy!!!!


----------



## pianofej (2011 Március 30)

here alatt jól megy!


----------



## pianofej (2011 Március 30)

már annyi oldalt megnyitottam ,hogy nem tudom melyiket akartam lementeni!


----------



## pianofej (2011 Március 30)

állítólag a 3 lábú kutyák gyorsabbak az 5 lábú kutyáknál!


----------



## pianofej (2011 Március 30)

volt már egér a marson, vagy csak egy fura állom volt az egész?


----------



## pianofej (2011 Március 30)

lassan kifogyok a témákból


----------



## szalailidia (2011 Március 30)

Ebéd közeledtével egyre éhesebb leszek.


----------



## pianofej (2011 Március 30)

még a pizzát is el kell készítenem


----------



## pianofej (2011 Március 30)

de tesó hol van a shift?


----------



## pianofej (2011 Március 30)

bálnákat is megmentik


----------



## pianofej (2011 Március 30)

19 és fél


----------



## szelzsu (2011 Március 30)

Gyerekkorom emlékeit idézi a keresztszemes, amikor újságokból, nagymamáink könyveiből varrtunk, s ma már internetről lehet letölteni a mintákat, csodás. Köszi a feltöltőnek. Szép napot mindenkinek


----------



## debreczeni.reg (2011 Március 30)

1


----------



## debreczeni.reg (2011 Március 30)

2


----------



## debreczeni.reg (2011 Március 30)

3


----------



## debreczeni.reg (2011 Március 30)

4


----------



## debreczeni.reg (2011 Március 30)

5


----------



## debreczeni.reg (2011 Március 30)

6


----------



## keti8 (2011 Március 30)

sziaszkok


----------



## keti8 (2011 Március 30)

7


----------



## keti8 (2011 Március 30)

3


----------



## keti8 (2011 Március 30)

9


----------



## keti8 (2011 Március 30)

szép napot


----------



## mekee88 (2011 Március 30)

20


----------



## mekee88 (2011 Március 30)

19


----------



## mekee88 (2011 Március 30)

18


----------



## mekee88 (2011 Március 30)

17


----------



## mekee88 (2011 Március 30)

16


----------



## mekee88 (2011 Március 30)

15


----------



## mekee88 (2011 Március 30)

14


----------



## mekee88 (2011 Március 30)

13


----------



## mekee88 (2011 Március 30)

12


----------



## mekee88 (2011 Március 30)

11


----------



## mekee88 (2011 Március 30)

10


----------



## mekee88 (2011 Március 30)

9


----------



## mekee88 (2011 Március 30)

8


----------



## mekee88 (2011 Március 30)

7


----------



## mekee88 (2011 Március 30)

6


----------



## mekee88 (2011 Március 30)

5


----------



## mekee88 (2011 Március 30)

4


----------



## mekee88 (2011 Március 30)

3


----------



## mekee88 (2011 Március 30)

2


----------



## mekee88 (2011 Március 30)

1


----------



## mekee88 (2011 Március 30)

0


----------



## Kerubin (2011 Március 30)

*Idézet*

„Ember vigyázz, figyeld meg jól világod:
ez volt a múlt, emez a vad jelen,
hordozd szívedben, éld e rossz világot
és mindig tudd, hogy mit kell tenned érte,
hogy más legyen.” 
_(Radnóti Miklós)_


----------



## Boryka (2011 Március 30)

Először is, sziasztok!


----------



## Boryka (2011 Március 30)

És akkor elkezdem én is, csak 18 kell még


----------



## Boryka (2011 Március 30)

1


----------



## Boryka (2011 Március 30)

2


----------



## Boryka (2011 Március 30)

3


----------



## Boryka (2011 Március 30)

4


----------



## Boryka (2011 Március 30)

5


----------



## Boryka (2011 Március 30)

6


----------



## Boryka (2011 Március 30)

7


----------



## Boryka (2011 Március 30)

8


----------



## Boryka (2011 Március 30)

9


----------



## Boryka (2011 Március 30)

10


----------



## Boryka (2011 Március 30)

11


----------



## Boryka (2011 Március 30)

12


----------



## Boryka (2011 Március 30)

13


----------



## Boryka (2011 Március 30)

14


----------



## Boryka (2011 Március 30)

15


----------



## Boryka (2011 Március 30)

16


----------



## Boryka (2011 Március 30)

17


----------



## Boryka (2011 Március 30)

18


----------



## balazsszalab (2011 Március 30)

jelen


----------



## Boryka (2011 Március 30)

20


----------



## Marietta28 (2011 Március 30)

Sziasztok!


Új vagyok és egy kis segítséget szeretnék kérni, miért nem látható a fórumon a hozzászólásaim ???


Segítsetek légy szíves!


----------



## zzittike (2011 Március 30)

sziasztok!


----------



## zzittike (2011 Március 30)

Megint beköszönök


----------



## zzittike (2011 Március 30)

Éééés mindjárt meg is lesznek az "üzeneteim"


----------



## zzittike (2011 Március 30)

Juhé!


----------



## ABorealis27 (2011 Március 30)

1


----------



## ABorealis27 (2011 Március 30)

2


----------



## zzittike (2011 Március 30)

Köszönet a téma indítójának


----------



## ABorealis27 (2011 Március 30)

3


----------



## ABorealis27 (2011 Március 30)

4


----------



## ABorealis27 (2011 Március 30)

5


----------



## ABorealis27 (2011 Március 30)

6


----------



## ABorealis27 (2011 Március 30)

7


----------



## ABorealis27 (2011 Március 30)

8


----------



## ABorealis27 (2011 Március 30)

9


----------



## ABorealis27 (2011 Március 30)

10


----------



## ABorealis27 (2011 Március 30)

11


----------



## ABorealis27 (2011 Március 30)

12


----------



## ABorealis27 (2011 Március 30)

13


----------



## ABorealis27 (2011 Március 30)

14


----------



## ABorealis27 (2011 Március 30)

15


----------



## ABorealis27 (2011 Március 30)

16


----------



## ABorealis27 (2011 Március 30)

17


----------



## ABorealis27 (2011 Március 30)

18


----------



## ABorealis27 (2011 Március 30)

19


----------



## ABorealis27 (2011 Március 30)

Köszike


----------



## AdamVass (2011 Március 30)

Most meglesz a 20


----------



## AdamVass (2011 Március 30)

10 fölöt már számolom


----------



## AdamVass (2011 Március 30)

11


----------



## AdamVass (2011 Március 30)

12


----------



## AdamVass (2011 Március 30)

13


----------



## AdamVass (2011 Március 30)

14


----------



## AdamVass (2011 Március 30)

15


----------



## AdamVass (2011 Március 30)

16


----------



## AdamVass (2011 Március 30)

17


----------



## AdamVass (2011 Március 30)

18


----------



## AdamVass (2011 Március 30)

19


----------



## AdamVass (2011 Március 30)

És megvan. Köszi.


----------



## AdamVass (2011 Március 30)

Azért írok még egyet


----------



## naviko6 (2011 Március 30)

*szia*



imrus írta:


> 2 szia jelen


 vok


----------



## naviko6 (2011 Március 30)

1


----------



## naviko6 (2011 Március 30)

ill 10


----------



## naviko6 (2011 Március 30)

vagy 12?


----------



## naviko6 (2011 Március 30)

ki tudja?


----------



## naviko6 (2011 Március 30)

Komolyan nem számoltam


----------



## naviko6 (2011 Március 30)

De azért írok még párat


----------



## naviko6 (2011 Március 30)

Hátha nem lesz elég


----------



## naviko6 (2011 Március 30)

:d


----------



## naviko6 (2011 Március 30)

Már 9-et írtam ide


----------



## naviko6 (2011 Március 30)

ill 11


----------



## naviko6 (2011 Március 30)

nem tudom meddig folytassam


----------



## naviko6 (2011 Március 30)

Asszem gorcsöt kapott az újjam


----------



## naviko6 (2011 Március 30)

na még párat h bizti legyen


----------



## naviko6 (2011 Március 30)

De lassú a gépem


----------



## naviko6 (2011 Március 30)

jajj kakaós csigát süt a tesóm


----------



## naviko6 (2011 Március 30)

De jó szeretem


----------



## naviko6 (2011 Március 30)

na még 3-at


----------



## naviko6 (2011 Március 30)

még 2-t


----------



## naviko6 (2011 Március 30)

na még 1-t


----------



## naviko6 (2011 Március 30)

És vége!!!!!!!


----------



## Andriska35 (2011 Március 30)

Melitta írta:


> 7, sziasztokkiss


sziasztok,megpróbálom én is össze gyüjteni


----------



## merlin111 (2011 Március 30)

Nagyon szépen köszönöm !!!


----------



## Andriska35 (2011 Március 30)

Andriska35 írta:


> sziasztok,megpróbálom én is össze gyüjteni


akkor már kettő


----------



## merlin111 (2011 Március 30)

Nagyon szépen köszönöm !!!


----------



## merlin111 (2011 Március 30)




----------



## szatyko (2011 Március 30)

Valaki legyen szives mondja meg miért nem tudok semmit letölteni??? pedig 21 dalt feltöltöttem!!!! hogy lássák hogy nem csak leszedni szeretnék és mégse engedi!!!!!


----------



## merlin111 (2011 Március 30)




----------



## merlin111 (2011 Március 30)




----------



## merlin111 (2011 Március 30)




----------



## merlin111 (2011 Március 30)




----------



## merlin111 (2011 Március 30)




----------



## merlin111 (2011 Március 30)




----------



## Andriska35 (2011 Március 30)

Andriska35 írta:


> akkor már kettő


szép az idő


----------



## merlin111 (2011 Március 30)

Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
Itt a lehetoseg


----------



## merlin111 (2011 Március 30)

Nagyon szépen köszönöm !!!


----------



## abi13 (2011 Március 30)

köszi


----------



## abi13 (2011 Március 30)

1


----------



## abi13 (2011 Március 30)

2


----------



## abi13 (2011 Március 30)

3


----------



## Éva Illés (2011 Március 30)

*Kezdő*

Kezdőként próbálom a pontokat összegyűjteni. elnézést a csetlésért, botlásért. Érdekel a pedagógia és a kézimunka.
Segítséget a hozzászólások eléréséhez szívesen fogadok.
Éva


----------



## abi13 (2011 Március 30)

4


----------



## abi13 (2011 Március 30)

5


----------



## szatyko (2011 Március 30)

branersanci írta:


> Szia
> Igazábol 2 nap regi és 20 hozzászólás kell a töltéshez.
> A medorátorok így még nem engedélyezik a hozzáférést, hacsak töltesz.
> Próbáld meg úgy, hogy:
> ...



Hát nagyon szépen köszönöm!!!És akkor ezt hányszor kell megcsinálnom ezt az idézést? 20x?


----------



## abi13 (2011 Március 30)

6


----------



## abi13 (2011 Március 30)

7


----------



## abi13 (2011 Március 30)

8


----------



## abi13 (2011 Március 30)

9


----------



## szatyko (2011 Március 30)

tuby85 írta:


> :..::..::..:



Szia!! Régóta vagy tag amint látom!!!
Sajna én még nem tudok letölteni pedig meghalgatnék egy két dalt!!!


----------



## abi13 (2011 Március 30)

10


----------



## abi13 (2011 Március 30)

11


----------



## abi13 (2011 Március 30)

12


----------



## abi13 (2011 Március 30)

13


----------



## abi13 (2011 Március 30)

14


----------



## abi13 (2011 Március 30)

15


----------



## abi13 (2011 Március 30)

16


----------



## abi13 (2011 Március 30)

17


----------



## abi13 (2011 Március 30)

18


----------



## abi13 (2011 Március 30)

19


----------



## abi13 (2011 Március 30)

20


----------



## szatyko (2011 Március 30)

branersanci írta:


> 3
> ...stb
> válasz ki egy fórumot, nekem így sikerült.
> a 20-on xediknél engedte nekem.



Mindenkinek köszönöm!!!!Sikerült tudok letöltögetni!!!


----------



## Edit02 (2011 Március 30)

köszönöm szépen. cuki csemetéd van....


----------



## Gerdi (2011 Március 30)

Sziasztok , jó ez az oldal, de ez a 20as szabály kicsit durva, szerintem követem abi13 példáját előre is bocsi


----------



## Gerdi (2011 Március 30)

2


----------



## Gerdi (2011 Március 30)

Küldök pár viccet, az hasznosabb:

Férfi bemegy a kocsmába.
- Kérek egy sört.
- Alkoholmentes jó lesz?
- Játékpénzt elfogad?


----------



## Gerdi (2011 Március 30)

Házibuliban odamegy a fiú a magányos lányhoz:
- Szia! Veled senki sem táncol?!
- Nem...
- Akkor feltennéd a virslit főni?


----------



## Gerdi (2011 Március 30)

- Nos, a gyerekéről egyetlen pzoitív dolgot tudok elmondani.
- Mi az?
- Hát... az osztályzatait elnézve biztos vagyok benne, hogy nem szokott puskázni...


----------



## Gerdi (2011 Március 30)

Teremőr a szőkének: 
- Hölgyem, maga normális? Egy hétszáz éves vázát tört össze!!! 
A szőke: 
- Hála istennek, én meg azt hittem hogy új volt...


----------



## Gerdi (2011 Március 30)

még mindig soknak tartom ezt a 20 hozzászólást


----------



## Gerdi (2011 Március 30)

A szőke nő odamegy a benzinkutashoz és így szól:
- Elnézést, de a pumpa nem ér el a kocsiig!
Mire a benzinkutas:
- Túl messze van, álljon közelebb!
Erre a szőke nő teljesen odasimul a benzinkutashoz.
- Elnézést, de a pumpa nem ér el a kocsiig!


----------



## Gerdi (2011 Március 30)

Két szőke beszélget.
- Mentek nyaralnií?
- Ne is mondd! A Pisti befizetett egy világkörüli útra....
de én inkább valahova máshova mennék...


----------



## Gerdi (2011 Március 30)

a fele <)


----------



## Gerdi (2011 Március 30)

Feleség elküldi a férjét vásárolni aki történetesen informatikus.
- Hozzál margarint, és ha van tojás, hozz tízet!
Hazajön a férj és letesz 10 margarint az asztalra, mondván:
- Volt tojás.


----------



## Gerdi (2011 Március 30)

- Hogy lehet integrált hangkártyát leszedni az alaplapról?
- ???
- Le kell deriválni...


----------



## Gerdi (2011 Március 30)

Két asszonyság találkozik, és az egyik síró hangon mondja:
- Fogadja, drágám, legmélyebb részvétemet. Szegény férje. Gázmérgezés. Borzasztó!
- Bizony, és utána az a nagy gázszámla!


----------



## Gerdi (2011 Március 30)

Magyarórán a tanító néni Józsikát korholja:
- Józsika, a kutyádról írt fogalmazásod szó szerint ugyanaz, mint a testvéredé.
- Igen, tanító néni, mert a kutya is ugyanaz.


----------



## Gerdi (2011 Március 30)

Két ügyvezető igazgató beszélget:
- Te fizetsz az embereidnek?
- Én nem.
- Én sem. És bejárnak?
- Be.
- Az enyémek is. Te, nem kéne ezektől belépődíjat szedni?


----------



## Gerdi (2011 Március 30)

- Asszonyom, mondták már magának, hogy Ön a világ legszebb nője?
- Még nem.
- Gondoltam...


----------



## Gerdi (2011 Március 30)

Két bankár találkozik. Azt mondja az egyik:
- Teljesen kiborít ez a válság. Te hogy aludtál?
Mire a másik:
- Mint egy csecsemő. Egész éjjel sírtam és kétszer összeszartam magam.


----------



## Gerdi (2011 Március 30)

- Mi az abszolút szemtelenség?
- Megkérdezni a törpétől, hogy "Mi leszel, ha nagy leszel?".


----------



## Gerdi (2011 Március 30)

Szórakozóhelyen szöszi csajszi odalibeg a pulthoz és foghegyről mondja a pultos srácnak:
- Helósziókaaa, aggyá má valami rostosat!
- Bútorlap jó lesz?


----------



## Gerdi (2011 Március 30)

20... végre


----------



## Gerdi (2011 Március 30)

még mindig nem megy


----------



## keti8 (2011 Március 30)

szia


----------



## endruz (2011 Március 30)

Sziasztok. Új tagként üdvözlök mindenkit!


----------



## schrobi (2011 Március 30)

1valaky írta:


> szuper vagykiss


ja remek


----------



## keti8 (2011 Március 30)

45


----------



## keti8 (2011 Március 30)

jó


----------



## schrobi (2011 Március 30)

Valaki küldje el mailben a kárpátia midiket mert az iskolában gyorsaban kellene mint én innen letudo szedni.!!!


----------



## Szerafine (2011 Március 30)

Sziasztok,jó estét mindenkinek


----------



## Andriska35 (2011 Március 30)

Üdvözlet Székesfehérvárról


----------



## Andriska35 (2011 Március 30)

Próbálkozom,még


----------



## gabor8810 (2011 Március 30)

Sziasztok!


----------



## gabor8810 (2011 Március 30)

Jó estét Nektek is!


----------



## Andriska35 (2011 Március 30)

Nagyon jó régi filmek vannak itt.


----------



## gabor8810 (2011 Március 30)

Van valaki Budapestről?


----------



## Andriska35 (2011 Március 30)

Keresek Sára Sándor filmeket


----------



## gabor8810 (2011 Március 30)

Én német nyelvoktató anyagokat szednék!


----------



## Andriska35 (2011 Március 30)

...és Keszi Kovács László?filmeket


----------



## Andriska35 (2011 Március 30)

Milyen az idő Kanadában?


----------



## Andriska35 (2011 Március 30)

Sári bíró című film meg van valakinek?


----------



## Andriska35 (2011 Március 30)

...és a Sárga Rózsa című film?


----------



## Andriska35 (2011 Március 30)

Az Ének a búza mezőkről című film?


----------



## gabor8810 (2011 Március 30)




----------



## gabor8810 (2011 Március 30)

Az mindig jó!


----------



## Andriska35 (2011 Március 30)

A Pillangó című film,azt hiszem Móricz Zsigmond regényéből való


----------



## Andriska35 (2011 Március 30)

Nem az amerikai filmre gondolok...


----------



## gabor8810 (2011 Március 30)

Igen?


----------



## Andriska35 (2011 Március 30)

Mit írjak még?gondolkodom...


----------



## gabor8810 (2011 Március 30)

Miről van szó?


----------



## gabor8810 (2011 Március 30)

Én se tudom mit írjak.


----------



## gabor8810 (2011 Március 30)

Még sok kell a 20-hoz.


----------



## Andriska35 (2011 Március 30)

Ah,Homoki Nagy István filmek?


----------



## gabor8810 (2011 Március 30)

Már csak 9


----------



## gabor8810 (2011 Március 30)

Ki az a Homoki Nagy István?


----------



## gabor8810 (2011 Március 30)

Nem hallottam még róla.


----------



## gabor8810 (2011 Március 30)

megtaláltam wikipédián


----------



## Andriska35 (2011 Március 30)

Már csak három...


----------



## Andriska35 (2011 Március 30)

Sok mindent nem tudok róla, természet és állat filmei vannak...


----------



## gabor8810 (2011 Március 30)

Van itt még valaki?


----------



## Andriska35 (2011 Március 30)

Egy Vizsla,egy tacskó és egy héja szerepel a filmjeiben,többnyire


----------



## gabor8810 (2011 Március 30)

Nem frissülnek az üzenetek.


----------



## gabor8810 (2011 Március 30)

A héja kilóg a sorból!


----------



## Andriska35 (2011 Március 30)

Már csak egy...?


----------



## gabor8810 (2011 Március 30)

Na nekem már csak 2 hozzászólás kell!


----------



## Andriska35 (2011 Március 30)

Nem lóg ki a sorból a héja!


----------



## gabor8810 (2011 Március 30)

Megcsináltad!


----------



## gabor8810 (2011 Március 30)

Most már én is!


----------



## Andriska35 (2011 Március 30)

Kösz...


----------



## incixxx (2011 Március 30)

,,Az igazi boldogság az, amikor észre sem vesszük; olyan, mint az egészség, a tiszta víz, a* szép* táj, a nevető csecsemő, egy szelíd, jó szándékú mosoly... A boldogság: természetes.'' Szép estét mindenkinek!


----------



## Melisza (2011 Március 30)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Melisza (2011 Március 30)

Örülök hogy idetaláltam.


----------



## Melisza (2011 Március 30)

Nem tudok képet feltenni.


----------



## Melisza (2011 Március 30)

Talán még nincs jogosultságom..


----------



## incixxx (2011 Március 30)

Ezek nagyon szuper témák , alig várom , hogy megnézhessem őket!!


----------



## Melisza (2011 Március 30)

de majd lesz


----------



## Melisza (2011 Március 30)

remélem hamarosan


----------



## Melisza (2011 Március 30)

eljön az idő


----------



## Melisza (2011 Március 30)

Jelen vagyok.


----------



## Melisza (2011 Március 30)

itt vagyok


----------



## Melisza (2011 Március 30)

este van


----------



## incixxx (2011 Március 30)

Mindig jól jön egy kis segítség , új ötlet! Hiszen néha már kifogyunk az eszköztárakból!


----------



## Melisza (2011 Március 30)

Fél 11 van...


----------



## Melisza (2011 Március 30)

Alszik a kiskutyám.


----------



## Melisza (2011 Március 30)

A cicám is elaludt.


----------



## Melisza (2011 Március 30)

Remélem nemsokára én is.


----------



## Melisza (2011 Március 30)

Még négy üzenet.


----------



## Melisza (2011 Március 30)

állandó tag leszek.


----------



## Melisza (2011 Március 30)

Már csak kettő


----------



## Melisza (2011 Március 30)

Mindjárt meglesz!


----------



## Melisza (2011 Március 30)

Köszönöm!


----------



## Katka mami (2011 Március 31)

*Köszönöm a segítséget*



csapant írta:


> Sziasztok! Számomra is ezek az első lépések. Olyan mint az elsősnek az iskolai kezdés. Örülök a gazdag kínálatnak, még azt sem tudom melyik helyen kezdjem az olvasást, nem beszélve a 20 hozzászolásról. Hát szeretnék hüséges lenni a feltételekhez. De előre is köszönet a forumért és a kormányosokért.


ű


----------



## Katka mami (2011 Március 31)

Köszönöm a segítséget. )


----------



## Katka mami (2011 Március 31)

*Ismét köszönöm*



katka mami írta:


> köszönöm a segítséget. )


 l


----------



## endruz (2011 Március 31)

Feleség a férjnek:
- Mondd, drágám, nem túl mély a dekoltázsom?
- Szőrös a melled?
- Nem.
- Akkor igen.


----------



## endruz (2011 Március 31)

Két skót járja az erdőt. Az egyikre rájön a szükség, és elvonul egy fa mögé. Pár perc múlva kiszól a barátjának:
- Te, van nálad egy kis papír?
- Ugyan már - szól vissza a barátja -, ne légy olyan fukar, hagyd ott!


----------



## endruz (2011 Március 31)

A parkolóban egy kocsijához igyekvő nő észreveszi, hogy egy autó vezető nélkül gurulni kezd. Szokatlan lélekjelenléttel kinyitja a kocsi ajtaját, beugrik és behúzza a kéziféket. Amikor kiszáll, észreveszi, hogy egy férfi áll a kocsi mellett.
- Gurult, de megállítottam - jelenti ki büszkén a nő.
- Tudom - válaszol a férfi -, én toltam.


----------



## endruz (2011 Március 31)

- Jean, milyen magasan repült a vadkacsa, amit ez előbb lelőttem?
- Körülbelül 200 méter magasan, uram.
- Máskor nem pazarolom a lőszert. Ha olyan magasról leesik, úgyis megdöglik.


----------



## endruz (2011 Március 31)

Kovács meglátja a barátját, amint éppen a gyógyszertárból jön kifelé. Utánasiet és megkérdi:
- Csak nem vagy beteg?
- Már miért lennék?
- Mert a gyógyszertárból láttalak kijönni.
- Na és? Ha a temetőből jönnék ki azt kérdeznéd, hogy meghaltam-e?


----------



## endruz (2011 Március 31)

Fiú kérdezi a lánytól:
- Miért nem akarsz lefeküdni velem?
- Mert szeretnék szűzen férjhez menni, és különben is, mindig megfájul a derekam kefélés közben.


----------



## endruz (2011 Március 31)

- Jenő! Miért beszéltél olyan gorombán a bejárónővel a telefonban?
- Ne haragudj, szívem, de először azt hittem, hogy az anyád az.


----------



## endruz (2011 Március 31)

Az állatorvos a műtét végén összevarrta az elefántot.
- Minden rendben, nem hagytunk egy műszert sem a páciensben?
- Nem doktor úr, de hová tűnt Dupont kisasszony?


----------



## endruz (2011 Március 31)

félút. később folytatom állandó taggá válásomat


----------



## merlin111 (2011 Március 31)

köszönöm szépen.
már rég láttam ezt a filmet, örülök neki.


----------



## merlin111 (2011 Március 31)

Köszönjük! Kiváló cucc.


----------



## rita0508 (2011 Március 31)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


----------



## merlin111 (2011 Március 31)

Nagyon szépen köszönöm !!!


----------



## merlin111 (2011 Március 31)

félút. később folytatom állandó taggá válásomat


----------



## merlin111 (2011 Március 31)

A közösségi oldalunk fenntartási költségét, saját zsebből fizetjük


----------



## merlin111 (2011 Március 31)

Információk, hírek a fórumról, hibák, észrevételek, stb...


----------



## merlin111 (2011 Március 31)

Kezdőknek - a fórum használatáról!

Segítségnyújtás, hasznos tutorialok letöltőknek és kezdőknek!


----------



## merlin111 (2011 Március 31)

Help desk

Számítástechnikai kérdezz-felelek. Ha elakadtál segítünk!


----------



## rita0508 (2011 Március 31)

Helló mindenki!


----------



## merlin111 (2011 Március 31)

Példamondatok. Az élő nyelvből válogatott, világos példák.


----------



## rita0508 (2011 Március 31)




----------



## merlin111 (2011 Március 31)

Szókincsfejlesztés


----------



## rita0508 (2011 Március 31)

Nehezen indul a nap!


----------



## Fritschi (2011 Március 31)

*Köszönöm*

Szólj, ha elakadsz :smile:[/quote]
Köszönöm szépen a sok jó tanácsot. Nagyon hasznos volt. Remélem jól tudom alkalmazni. További szép napot kívánok. Fritschi


----------



## merlin111 (2011 Március 31)

a LEGGYAKORIBB 3000 ANGOL SZÓ


----------



## merlin111 (2011 Március 31)

Nehezen indul a nap!


----------



## Sarosi Timea (2011 Március 31)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


 szeretnék gyorsan 20 hozzászólást szerezni,de hogyan?


----------



## pozdorja (2011 Március 31)

*Oriah Hegyi Álmodó indián törzsfőnök verse*


----------



## pozdorja (2011 Március 31)

Nem érdekel, miből élsz.


----------



## pozdorja (2011 Március 31)

Azt akarom tudni, mire vágysz, és hogy szembe mersz-e nézni a vágyaiddal.


----------



## pozdorja (2011 Március 31)

Nem érdekel, hány éves vagy.


----------



## pozdorja (2011 Március 31)

Azt akarom tudni, megkockáztatod-e, hogy őrültnek tűnj szerelmeidért, álmaidért, és azért a kalandért, hogy életben vagy.


----------



## pozdorja (2011 Március 31)

Nem érdekel, milyen bolygók köröznek bolygód körül.


----------



## pozdorja (2011 Március 31)

Azt akarom tudni, hogy elérted-e már fájdalmaid középpontját, hogy megnyitottak-e már az élet csalódásai, hogy összezsugorodtál és bezárkóztál-e már a félelemtől, hogy érhet-e még fájdalom.


----------



## pozdorja (2011 Március 31)

Azt akarom tudni, hogy elfogadod-e a fájdalmamat és a fájdalmadat anélkül, hogy elrejtenéd, vagy mindenképpen megváltoztatni akarnád.


----------



## pozdorja (2011 Március 31)

Azt akarom tudni, hogy tudsz-e örülni nekem és önmagadnak, hogy tudsz-e vadul táncolni, az extázistól megrészegülve, anélkül, hogy figyelmeztetnél bennünket, hogy legyünk óvatosak, reálisak és emlékezzünk emberi mivoltunk korlátaira.


----------



## pozdorja (2011 Március 31)

Nem érdekel, hogy igazat beszélsz-e.


----------



## pozdorja (2011 Március 31)

Azt akarom tudni, hogy mersz-e másnak csalódást okozni, hogy hű maradhass önmagadhoz.


----------



## pozdorja (2011 Március 31)

Hogy elviseled-e a csalás vádját anélkül, hogy megcsalnád saját lelkedet.


----------



## pozdorja (2011 Március 31)

Azt akarom tudni, hogy hűséges vagy-e, ezáltal megbízható.


----------



## pozdorja (2011 Március 31)

Azt akarom tudni, hogy látod-e a szépséget akkor is, ha nem mindennap pompázik, és hogy tudod-e Isten jelenlétéből meríteni életed.


----------



## pozdorja (2011 Március 31)

Azt akarom tudni, hogy tudsz-e kudarcaimmal és kudarcaiddal együtt élni és a tóparton állva mégis az ezüst Hold felé kiáltani: Igen!


----------



## pozdorja (2011 Március 31)

Nem érdekel mennyi pénzed van.


----------



## pozdorja (2011 Március 31)

Azt akarom tudni, fel tudsz-e állni a kétségbeesés és a fájdalom éjszakája után, megviselten, sajgó sebekkel, hogy gyermekeidnek megadd mindazt, amire szükségük van.


----------



## pozdorja (2011 Március 31)

Nem érdekel, ki vagy és hogy kerültél ide.


----------



## pozdorja (2011 Március 31)

Azt akarom tudni, mi ad neked erőt belülről, amikor kint már minden másnak vége.


----------



## pozdorja (2011 Március 31)

Azt akarom tudni, hogy tudsz-e egyedül lenni önmagaddal és hogy igazán szereted-e azt a társaságot, melyet üres óráidra magad mellé választottál.


----------



## beigli (2011 Március 31)

*sziasztok*

Sziasztok,
nekem a kedvencem az üvegfestés, azon belül is a pezsgős poharakat szeretem. Ki is szoktam égetni a sütőben és úgy már mosogatható is lesz.
Anci


----------



## adroszler (2011 Március 31)

Az élet szép


----------



## adroszler (2011 Március 31)

az élet szép


----------



## adroszler (2011 Március 31)

ha te is úgy akarod


----------



## adroszler (2011 Március 31)

vár a takarítás


----------



## adroszler (2011 Március 31)

13.


----------



## adroszler (2011 Március 31)

14.


----------



## vyck66 (2011 Március 31)

Helló ,szép tavaszt!


----------



## vyck66 (2011 Március 31)

Későn lesz az idén húsvét.


----------



## vyck66 (2011 Március 31)

Nálam már nyilnak a jácintok.


----------



## vyck66 (2011 Március 31)

Van finom sütirecitek?


----------



## merlin111 (2011 Március 31)

Nagyon szépen köszönöm !!!


----------



## vyck66 (2011 Március 31)

Köszi a receptet!


----------



## kozed (2011 Március 31)

Most hallottam erről az oldalról.


----------



## kozed (2011 Március 31)

Üdvözlet Mindenkinek!


----------



## kozed (2011 Március 31)

Nekem nincs szerencsém a lottózásban.


----------



## malibu24 (2011 Március 31)

Üdv. Mindekinek Olyan kérdésem lenne hogy honnan tudok Yamaha psr s550 stilust tölteni le??Ha valaki tud segiteni szóljonAmugy nekem is vannak saját stilusaim)Ha kell valakinek!!


----------



## KAZRAAT (2011 Március 31)

*trehsa*

ae5htsrfgx


----------



## KAZRAAT (2011 Március 31)

sauhzjsdt
qa4rhjtdz


----------



## KAZRAAT (2011 Március 31)

6jtszdtsrjue57e57jizrfngcb


----------



## KAZRAAT (2011 Március 31)

4wq6jieudz,kmhjb3Q4ZWRHSDFX


----------



## KAZRAAT (2011 Március 31)

qaejted5i7jew56rzs


----------



## KAZRAAT (2011 Március 31)

q54ujhtrncgb


----------



## KAZRAAT (2011 Március 31)

q53ujztwi7j5szxd


----------



## KAZRAAT (2011 Március 31)

aujszjrxnzv


----------



## KAZRAAT (2011 Március 31)

a46stjzdchg


----------



## KAZRAAT (2011 Március 31)

a45ujet6duk


----------



## KAZRAAT (2011 Március 31)

w46uiet6dkz


----------



## merlin111 (2011 Március 31)

Köszönöm szépen a munkádat, és segítségedet!


----------



## KAZRAAT (2011 Március 31)

htrfb


----------



## KAZRAAT (2011 Március 31)

w5hzsx


----------



## KAZRAAT (2011 Március 31)

eathydhgc


----------



## KAZRAAT (2011 Március 31)

atnmjthmgc


----------



## KAZRAAT (2011 Március 31)

aternjdtumgkjc


----------



## KAZRAAT (2011 Március 31)

*threde*

rathrszmgg


----------



## tkissne (2011 Március 31)

Remélem nagyon jó lesz


----------



## tkissne (2011 Március 31)

Szeretném minél hamarabb megnézni


----------



## tkissne (2011 Március 31)

Nagyon nehezen megy a kislányomnak


----------



## malibu24 (2011 Március 31)

SziasztokLassan ebéd idö Mindekinek Jó étvágyat


----------



## malibu24 (2011 Március 31)

SziasztokUj tag vagyok és most kezdem nézegetni mik vannak ittSok érdekes dolog van csak az a baj hogy 20 hozászolást kel össze gyüjteni


----------



## tkissne (2011 Március 31)

Csak itt tudok írni meg kérdezni?


----------



## tkissne (2011 Március 31)

Jók ezek az 1 osztályos szövegértéses munkafüzetek?


----------



## malibu24 (2011 Március 31)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HZQrhlocl2g Sziasztok halgasátok meg Janicsák Veca Ha volna két életem!!Üdv.MindekinekAkinek tecik az szóljon hozá


----------



## Léna60 (2011 Március 31)

Sajna nem.

Meghallgatnám én is.

Szép napot!


----------



## Gerzson70 (2011 Március 31)

ascfsd


----------



## Gerzson70 (2011 Március 31)

erter


----------



## Gerzson70 (2011 Március 31)

123


----------



## Gerzson70 (2011 Március 31)

iutg


----------



## Gerzson70 (2011 Március 31)

.....


----------



## Gerzson70 (2011 Március 31)

..


----------



## Gerzson70 (2011 Március 31)

grz


----------



## Gerzson70 (2011 Március 31)

sn


----------



## kissbe (2011 Március 31)

Én is hozzászólnék a témához...


----------



## kissbe (2011 Március 31)

Mert miért ne


----------



## kissbe (2011 Március 31)

gyors válaszok


----------



## kissbe (2011 Március 31)

Tényleg ennek akkor mi értelme


----------



## kissbe (2011 Március 31)

Értem én, hogy közösségépítő...


----------



## kissbe (2011 Március 31)

De szívesen részt veszek a közösség életében...


----------



## kissbe (2011 Március 31)

de azokban a témákban, amik engem érintenek


----------



## kissbe (2011 Március 31)

mert


----------



## kissbe (2011 Március 31)

magamnak írok...


----------



## kissbe (2011 Március 31)

lesz még maga is nős ember Lali


----------



## kissbe (2011 Március 31)

mizu, mizu mizu


----------



## kissbe (2011 Március 31)

hánynál járok?


----------



## kissbe (2011 Március 31)

10?


----------



## kissbe (2011 Március 31)

megköszönném magamnak, de nem látom a gombot.


----------



## kissbe (2011 Március 31)

hide


----------



## kissbe (2011 Március 31)

the


----------



## kissbe (2011 Március 31)

button


----------



## kissbe (2011 Március 31)

mi a baj


----------



## kissbe (2011 Március 31)

nesze neked okostelefon


----------



## kissbe (2011 Március 31)

Ez a hoszadikkkk...


----------



## kissbe (2011 Március 31)

megy a banda muzsikalni


----------



## kissbe (2011 Március 31)

ppp


----------



## j0ebacsi (2011 Március 31)

o/


----------



## Brandter55 (2011 Március 31)

Sziasztok!
Brandter szolgálatra jelentkezik!


----------



## Brandter55 (2011 Március 31)

Ma


----------



## Brandter55 (2011 Március 31)

Vagy talán holnap?


----------



## endruz (2011 Március 31)

na folytatom az állandó taggá válást. most nem vicceket írok ide, hanem egy József Attila verset.

Tudod, hogy nincs bocsánat


----------



## endruz (2011 Március 31)

Tudod, hogy nincs bocsánat,
hiába hát a bánat.
Légy, ami lennél: férfi.
A fű kinő utánad.


----------



## endruz (2011 Március 31)

A bűn az nem lesz könnyebb,
hiába hull a könnyed.
Hogy bizonyság vagy erre,
legalább azt köszönjed.


----------



## endruz (2011 Március 31)

Ne vádolj, ne fogadkozz,
ne légy komisz magadhoz,
ne hódolj és ne hódits,
ne csatlakozz a hadhoz.


----------



## Bi-gyó-ka (2011 Március 31)

*20 hozzászólás*

Sziasztok!

Igen, nagyon szeretném összegyűjteni a 20 hozzászólást


----------



## endruz (2011 Március 31)

Maradj fölöslegesnek,
a titkokat ne lesd meg.
S ezt az emberiséget,
hisz ember vagy, ne vesd meg.


----------



## endruz (2011 Március 31)

Emlékezz, hogy hörögtél
s hiába könyörögtél.
Hamis tanúvá lettél
saját igaz pörödnél.


----------



## endruz (2011 Március 31)

Atyát hivtál elesten,
embert, ha nincsen isten.
S romlott kölkökre leltél
pszichoanalizisben.


----------



## endruz (2011 Március 31)

Hittél a könnyü szóknak,
fizetett pártfogóknak
s lásd, soha, soha senki
nem mondta, hogy te jó vagy.


----------



## endruz (2011 Március 31)

Megcsaltak, úgy szerettek,
csaltál s igy nem szerethetsz.
Most hát a töltött fegyvert
szoritsd üres szivedhez.


----------



## Bi-gyó-ka (2011 Március 31)

Itt a tavasz :``:


----------



## Pupuci (2011 Március 31)

Sziasztok!


----------



## endruz (2011 Március 31)

Vagy vess el minden elvet
s még remélj hű szerelmet,
hisz mint a kutya hinnél
abban, ki bízna benned.


----------



## Pupuci (2011 Március 31)

Üdv, a klubban!


----------



## Pupuci (2011 Március 31)

:11:


----------



## Pupuci (2011 Március 31)

:444:


----------



## Pupuci (2011 Március 31)

:d


----------



## Pupuci (2011 Március 31)




----------



## Pupuci (2011 Március 31)

Gyönyörű idő van!


----------



## Pupuci (2011 Március 31)

kiss


----------



## Pupuci (2011 Március 31)

:55:


----------



## Bi-gyó-ka (2011 Március 31)

hétvégén kirándulunk


----------



## Pupuci (2011 Március 31)




----------



## Bi-gyó-ka (2011 Március 31)

Szia Pupuci kiss


----------



## Pupuci (2011 Március 31)

Igen? Már alig várom!


----------



## Pupuci (2011 Március 31)

Hova lesz a séta?


----------



## Bi-gyó-ka (2011 Március 31)

:11:


----------



## Pupuci (2011 Március 31)

Még csak reggel 7 óra van!


----------



## Pupuci (2011 Március 31)

Csak mi vagyunk fent!?


----------



## Pupuci (2011 Március 31)




----------



## Pupuci (2011 Március 31)




----------



## Bi-gyó-ka (2011 Március 31)

kis:33:


----------



## Pupuci (2011 Március 31)

Jó reggelt!


----------



## Pupuci (2011 Március 31)

3


----------



## Pupuci (2011 Március 31)

2


----------



## Pupuci (2011 Március 31)

1


----------



## ballagó (2011 Március 31)

1. hozzászólás


----------



## Bi-gyó-ka (2011 Március 31)

nagyon aktívak vagyunk :444:


----------



## ballagó (2011 Március 31)

3. hozzászólás


----------



## ballagó (2011 Március 31)

*hozzászólás*

4. hozzászólás


----------



## ballagó (2011 Március 31)

*hozzászólás*

5


----------



## Bi-gyó-ka (2011 Március 31)

csak a végére érünk egyszer


----------



## ballagó (2011 Március 31)

*hozzászólás*

6.


----------



## Bi-gyó-ka (2011 Március 31)

egy, megérett a meggy


----------



## ballagó (2011 Március 31)

*hozzászólás*

7.


----------



## ballagó (2011 Március 31)

8.


----------



## ballagó (2011 Március 31)

9.


----------



## ballagó (2011 Március 31)

10.


----------



## ballagó (2011 Március 31)

11.


----------



## ballagó (2011 Március 31)

12.


----------



## Bi-gyó-ka (2011 Március 31)

kettő, csipkebokor vessző


----------



## ballagó (2011 Március 31)

13.


----------



## Bi-gyó-ka (2011 Március 31)

20


----------



## ballagó (2011 Március 31)

14.


----------



## Bi-gyó-ka (2011 Március 31)

:9:


----------



## ballagó (2011 Március 31)

15.


----------



## thorndike (2011 Március 31)

csak úgy


----------



## ballagó (2011 Március 31)

16.


----------



## ballagó (2011 Március 31)

17.


----------



## ballagó (2011 Március 31)

18.


----------



## ballagó (2011 Március 31)

19.


----------



## ballagó (2011 Március 31)

20.


----------



## Bi-gyó-ka (2011 Március 31)

:..::..:


----------



## ballagó (2011 Március 31)

21.


----------



## ballagó (2011 Március 31)

22.


----------



## ballagó (2011 Március 31)

23.


----------



## ballagó (2011 Március 31)

24.


----------



## ballagó (2011 Március 31)

25.


----------



## Bi-gyó-ka (2011 Március 31)

ez már több mint húsz


----------



## Bi-gyó-ka (2011 Március 31)

:d


----------



## Bi-gyó-ka (2011 Március 31)




----------



## Bi-gyó-ka (2011 Március 31)




----------



## Bi-gyó-ka (2011 Március 31)




----------



## Bi-gyó-ka (2011 Március 31)




----------



## Phedra (2011 Március 31)

Köszönöm!

Amerikai katona őrt áll az erőd tetején. Egyszer csak lekiabál a
parancsnoknak:
- Parancsnok úr, jön két indián!
- Barátok, vagy ellenségek?
- Valószínűleg barátok, mert együtt jönnek!


----------



## Bi-gyó-ka (2011 Március 31)




----------



## Phedra (2011 Március 31)

" Nem baj hogy lassan haladunk, mert nem biztos, hogy jó irányba
megyünk... "


----------



## Bi-gyó-ka (2011 Március 31)

készen vagyok


----------



## Phedra (2011 Március 31)

A gyorsan kérdező ember találkozik a szűkszavú kislánnyal:
- Hogyhívnak-hovamész-mi-van-a-kosaradban?
- ESZTERGOMBA.


----------



## Phedra (2011 Március 31)

2 finn beszélget:
- Milyen volt a nyarad?
- Nem emlékszem, mind a két nap tök részeg voltam.


----------



## Phedra (2011 Március 31)

Buszsofőr mottó:
"Aki integet, az búcsúzkodik, aki fut, az sportol. Az utas az,
aki vár a megállóban.


----------



## Phedra (2011 Március 31)

Öreganyó megy az utcán és meglát egy úthengert az árokba borulva.
Rosszallóan így szól:
- Mert mennek, mint az állat!


----------



## Phedra (2011 Március 31)

Egy nő bemegy a zöldségeshez és kér két kiló szőlőt.
- A férjemnek viszem, tudja, nagyon szereti. A szőlő nem
tartalmaz semmi mérgező anyagot?
- Nem asszonyom, azt a patikusnál vehet rá.


----------



## Phedra (2011 Március 31)

Három elítélt beszélget a börtönben:
- Titeket miért ítéltek el? - kérdi az egyik.
- Elkötöttem egy autót, egymillió forintos kárt okozva. És te?
- Én loptam az állam pénzéből, kétmillió forintos kárt okozva.
- Hát te cimbora? Te mit csináltál?
- Én három millió forintos kárt okoztam.
- Na akkor te vagy itt a legjobb. Hogy csináltad?
- Hóvirágot szedtem.


----------



## Phedra (2011 Március 31)

Házsártos feleség mondja a férjének:
- Mennyivel jobban tettem volna, ha magához az ördöghöz mentem
volna feleségül!
- Erre ne is gondolj! Közeli rokonok nem házasodhatnak!


----------



## Phedra (2011 Március 31)

Egy fogorvos úgy gondolta, kissé megvicceli idős hölgypáciensét, ezért
miközben húzta fel az orvosi kesztyűt, a következőt kérdezte:
- Tudja asszonyom, hogy készülnek ezek a kesztyűk?
- Nem tudom.
- Van egy hatalmas tartály, tele folyékony gumival. A különböző
tenyérrel rendelkező dolgozók egyszerűen belemerítik a kezüket,
hagyják megszáradni, majd lehúzzák a kesztyűt, és méret szerint
belerakják a megfelelő dobozba.
- Ó, tényleg? - csodálkozott a hölgy.
Az orvos magában mosolygott hiszékenységén.
Öt percnyi csend után, fogfúrás közben észrevette, hogy az idős
asszony alig bírja magában tartani a nevetését.
- Mi olyan vicces? - kérdezte az orvos.
- Elképzeltem, hogy készülnek az óvszerek...


----------



## Phedra (2011 Március 31)

Két öregember beszélget az öregedésről.
- Figyelj, a legrosszabb a feleségeinknek. Ők ráadásul sosem hajlandók beismerni, hogy öregszenek, és mindenféle módon megpróbálják eltitkolni a bajaikat.
- De még mennyire. Teljesen igazad van.
- Kitaláltam egy jó trükköt, amivel játékosan ráébreszthetjük őket a fogyatékosságaikra. Ha tudni akarod, hogy a nejed kezd-e megsüketülni, állj 10 méterre tőle és kérdezz valamit. Ha azt látod, hogy nem válaszol, kérdezd 5 méterrel közelebbről. Majd 2 méterről, végül 1 méterről. Ha ekkor sem válaszol, kénytelen lesz beismerni, hogy nagyot hall.
A másik öreg jónak találja az ötletet, és amikor hazaér, 10 méterre a feleségétől emelt hangon így szól hozzá:
- Drágám, mi van vacsorára?
Nincs válasz. Közelebb megy 5 méterrel és újból megkérdezi:
- Drágám, mi van vacsorára?
Nem kap választ, ezért 2 méterről megismétli a kérdést:
- Édesem, mit eszünk vacsorára?
Semmi reakció. Odalép hozzá és 1 méterről kérdezi:
- Életem, mit eszünk vacsorára?
Mire az asszony dühösen:
- Csirkét sült krumplival te vén hülye, már háromszor mondtam!


----------



## Phedra (2011 Március 31)

Tavaszi napforduló.
Miként égi madár száll le szent halomra,
Akként ereszkedik napod, földi horizontra.
Láthatod az eget, esti szürkületben,
Amiként népedet, lévén nagy szűkségben.
Ezért tudás népe, emeld fel fejedet!
Csak Mag Ősre tekintve láthatod jövődet!
Miként te képzeled, úgy áld meg az Isten,
Miként te gondolod, úgy lesz helyed itt lenn!
Megmondta azt sok bölcs: "Ki mint vet úgy arat!"
Áldjon, verjen sorsod, az mind szent akarat!
Ezen föld ahol élsz, minden kincse tied!
Vérét ontotta itt, Ősapád te érted!
Nem vagy senkiházi! Áldott a te neved!
Hálát mondjál, most, itt! Lévén Mag létezésed!


----------



## Phedra (2011 Március 31)

Egyszer egy jól keresö apa úgy döntött, elviszi vidékre 7 éves kisfiát azzal a céllal, hogy megmutassa neki, milyen szegény emberek is vannak, és hogy a gyermek meglássa a dolgok értékét, és felfogja azt, hogy milyen szerencsés családban él.
Egy egyszerű falusi család házában szálltak meg, ahol egy napot és egy éjszakát töltöttek. Amikor a vidéki út végén tartottak, az apa megkérdezte fiát.
- Nos, mit gondolsz erről az útról?
- Nagyon jó volt, apa!
- Láttad, hogy némelyek milyen szükségben és szegénységben élnek?
- Igen.
- És mit láttál meg mindebből?
- Azt, apa, hogy nekünk egy kutyánk van, nekik négy. Nekünk egy medencénk van otthon, ők meg egy tó partján laknak. A mi kertünket lámpák árasztják el fénnyel, az övékére pedig csillagok világítanak. A mi udvarunk a kerítésig tart, az övéké addig amíg a szem ellát. És végül láttam, hogy nekik van idejük beszélgetni egymással, és hogy boldog családként élnek. Te és anyu viszont egész nap dolgoztok, és alig látlak titeket.
Az apa csak fogta a kormányt, vezetett csöndben, mire a kisfiú hozzátette:
- Köszönöm apa, hogy megmutattad, milyen gazdagok is lehetnénk.


----------



## Phedra (2011 Március 31)

Lalibá' lovas-oktató beszólásai
- Látják azt a csoportot a korlát mellett? Azok nem lovagolni jöttek,
hanem magukon röhögni. Úgyhogy szedjék össze magukat!

- Lovat láttak már? És miről ismerték föl? Hogy röfogött? Hát
elárulom, az nem az volt. Vagy amikor meglátta magukat, attól
félrebeszélt.

- Maguk egy óráért befizettek ötezer forintot. A ló ingyen csinálja.
És ahogy magukat elnézem, ő jár rosszabbul.

- A szeme a feje elülső részén található, ezért előrefelé jobban lát.
Amelyik minden oldalra egyformán lát, az a vak ló.

- Hátul két lába van, ezekkel fut, elöl kettő, ezekkel fékez, és mind
a négy patában végződik. Így lehet megkülönböztetni az asztaltól.

- Mint látják, mindegyik patajára patkót szögeltünk. Ez nagyon
praktikus, mert ha valakit megrúg, az nem tud utána reklamálni.

- Látják a ló hátán a nyerget? Őseink alatta puhították a húst. Maguk
felette fogják.

- A ló elöl harap, hátul rúg, ezért a közepén szállunk föl rá.

- Segítsen neki, emelje a lábát! Úgy, most lendítse föl! Most egy
kicsit pihenjenek, míg én kiröhögöm magam.

- Egyikük szálljon le, vagy maga, vagy a majré!

- Üljön már lazábban! Ahogy így elnézem, a merevgörcs magánál volt ipari tanuló.

- Hogy ül a lovon?! Maga jobboldali?

- Magának hogy áll a lába? Hogy a kedves nagymamától örökölte? Nem
létezik, már régen kihalt volna a családjuk.

- Látja ezt a szíjat? Kapaszkodjon bele! Az a fék, de itt mi kantárnak
hívjuk. Ha meghúzza, a ló lassít. Ha erősen húzza, a ló megáll. Ha
nagyon erősen megrántja, akkor a ló hanyatt esik, és maga lesz alatta.

- Ne remegjen már annyira, eltöri a ló gerincét. Mit csodálkozik?
Igen, van gerince, nem politikus az!

- Ezt hívják kényszerleszállásnak. Elég alapos talajlazítást végzett!

- Igaza van, a csúcson kell abbahagyni! Tisztelem a tudományos
érdeklődését, de abban a susnyásban nem fog találni ritka növényfajt.
Majd ha a ló visszafelé jön, megint felszállhat.

- Ahogy látom, maga legalább egy hétig nem fog ülősztrájkot kezdeni.


----------



## Phedra (2011 Március 31)

Pilóta a toronynak - valós párbeszédek

*Torony:* Hogy ne csapjon túl nagy zajt, legyen szíves forduljon 45 fokkal jobbra.
*Pilóta:* Milyen zajt csaphatnánk mi 35000 láb magasan?
*Torony:* Olyan csörömpöloset, mint amikor a 707-esük összeütközik az elottük lévö 727-essel!

*Torony:* Ön most egy Airbus 320 vagy 340?
*Pilóta:* Egy 340 természetesen!
*Torony:* Akkor ebben az esetben lenne szíves a start elött a másik két hajtómuvét is bekapcsolni?


*Torony egy Pilótának, aki különösen durván tette le a gépet:*
- A leszállás nem ördöngösség, az utasoknak finomabban is a tudtukra lehet adni, hogy földet értek.
*Pilóta:* Nem számít, úgyis mindig tapsolnak.


*Pilóta:* Ott ég egy leszállófény...
*Torony:* Remélem ég ott több is.
*Pilóta:* Szerintem csak füstöl.


*Pilóta:* Csak egy kevés üzemanyagunk van még. Sürgös intézkedést kérünk.
*Torony:* Mi a helyzetük? Nincsenek a képernyömön.
*Pilóta:* A 2-es kifutón állunk, és már egy örökkévalóság óta várjuk a tankautót.


*Torony:* Leszállás után kérem guruljon a Taxiway Alpha 7, Alpha 5, Whiskey 2, Delta 1 és Oscar 2.
*Pilóta:* Mi van? Mi itt nem ismerjük ki magunkat.
*Torony:* Nem tesz semmit, én is csak két napja dolgozom itt.
*Pilóta:* Startengedélyt kérünk.
*Torony:* Bocs, de nem kaptuk meg a repülési tervüket. Hova szeretnének repülni?
*Pilóta:* Természetesen Salzburgba, mint minden hétfon.
*Torony:* De ma kedd van!


*Pilóta:* Itt nincs egy darab Follow-me-Auto sem?
*Torony:* Negatív. Nézzék csak, tök egyedül visszatalált a terminálhoz.


*Torony:* Magasság és helyzet?
*Pilota:* 1.80m vagyok és baloldalt elöl ülök.


*Torony a magánrepülohöz egy durva landolás után:*
- Ki mindenki van a fedélzeten?
*Pilóta:* A Pilóta, két utas és egy kutya.
*Torony:* Gondolom a kutya vezetett.


*Torony:* Van elég üzemanyaguk vagy nincsen?
*Pilóta:* Igen.
*Torony:* Igen mi?
*Pilóta:* Igen, Uram!!!


*Torony:* Adja meg legyen szíves várhatóan mikor érkeznek.
*Pilóta:* Hmmmm... A kedd jó lenne.


*Pilóta:* Jó reggelt Pozsony!
*Torony:* Jó reggelt. Csak tájékoztatásul: itt Bécs beszél.
*Pilóta:* Én most éppen leszállok Pozsonyban.
*Torony:* De ez itt tényleg Bécs.
*Pilóta:* Bécs?
*Torony:* Az.
*Pilóta:* De miért? Mi Pozsonyba tartunk.
*Torony:* Okay.. Akkor szakítsa meg a leszállást, és repüljön balra ...


----------



## Phedra (2011 Március 31)

Ha a férfiak uralnák a világot!
Mit gondolsz, mi lenne, ha a férfiak lennének a világ abszolút urai?

1. A nőnapot áttennék február 29-ére.
2. A nyakkendőt nem lenne muszáj megkötni, a sliccet meg felhúzni.
3. A mellnagyobbító műtéteket besorolnák a Tb-támogatottak közé.
4. Az egyszerűség kedvéért minden nőt ugyanúgy hívnának.
5. Minden nő allergiás lenne az aranyra, drágakövekre és a bundára.
6. A női orrban lenne egy különleges szűrő, ami elnyeli a sör-,
izzadság-, és hagymaszagot..
7. Macskát kizárólag a kínai éttermek hűtőjében lehetne tartani, és
céllövöldében, mint céltárgyat.
8. Minden telefonba be lenne építve egy szerkezet, amely 10 perc után
automatikusan bontja a vonalat.
9. A szalvétát fel sem találták volna.
10. A női mell bámulása első találkozáskor szerelmi vallomásnak minősülne.
11. Aki a belső sávban hatvannal megy, azt a helyszínen lelőnék.
12. A lányuk férjhez adása után az anyák egyszerűen elfelejtenék azok
létezését is. Így meg lenne oldva az anyósprobléma.
13. Sörhas helyett sörizmokat növesztenének.
14. Feltalálnák azt a zoknit, amely magától megtalálja a párját,
bárhol is hagyták őket a lakásban..
15. Az üzletasszonyok mindennapi viselete a bikini lenne.
16. A vécéülőke azonnal felcsapódna, amint felkelnek róla.
17. A szemeteszsákok önállóan elhagynák a házat.
18. A nők egy évben egyszer menstruálnának - a foci v.b. kezdetekor.


----------



## Phedra (2011 Március 31)

Mottó: 
Minden férfinak szüksége van egy feleségre, mert van egy csomó olyan 
dolog, amiért egész egyszerűen nem lehet a kormányt hibáztatni. 
********* 
Mindig fogjuk egymás kezét. Ha elengedem, rögtön vásárol valamit. 
********* 
Van elektromos kése, elektromos kenyérpirítója, sőt még a tojásforraló is villannyal megy. A múltkor panaszkodott, hogy nincs hely a konyhában,ahova leülhetne. Így hát, vettem neki egy villamosszéket. 
********* 
A feleségem új diétát próbált ki. Kókusz és banán. Nem lett soványabb, 
de fára mászni már tud. 
********* 
Kapott iszappakolást és két napig remekül nézett ki. Aztán az iszap 
leszáradt róla. 
********* 
Mindennek van előnye és hátránya is. Példa erre a házasság. előnye, 
hogy minden reggel ágyba hozzák a reggelit, hátránya, hogy mindig ugyanaz hozza. 
********* 
- Mondd csak, biztosan tudod, hogy megcsal a feleséged? 
- Biztosan nem, de már két éve nem jött haza. 
********* 
- Apu, miért pont anyut vetted feleségül? 
- Hallod, szívem? Már a gyerek is ezt kérdezi! 
********* 
- Apu, miért volt Deák Ferenc, a haza bölcse? 
- Mert agglegény maradt. 
********* 
Férj: Az olyan férfiak, mint én, nem nőnek csak úgy, a fákon! 
Feleség: Tudom. Lógnak róluk! 
********* 
A világ legboldogabb asszonyává teszlek! - ígéri a férj. 
Mire a feleség: - Mikor indulsz? 
********* 
Férj: Kutya egy életem van! 
Feleség: Az biztos! Sáros lábbal jössz be, összepiszkítod a 
nappalit és várod, hogy eléd tegyem a kaját. 
********* 
- A feleségemet megleptem, a "Hogyan takarékoskodjunk?" című könyvvel. 
- No, és? Sikeres volt? 
- Nagyon. Azóta nem dohányzom, és nem iszom. 
*********** 
- Képzeld, olvastam egy cikket. Egy fickó azért vált el a feleségétől, mert az folyton a zsebeiben turkált. 
- Aha. És most mit csinálsz?? 
- Kivágom a cikket és belerakom a kabátzsebembe. 
********** 
Két haver találkozik és elkezdenek beszélgetni. 
- A Te feleséged hogy szeretkezik? 
- Hát, van aki dicséri. 
**********


----------



## Phedra (2011 Március 31)

Az egyik férfi sír. Mire megkérdezi őt a haverja: 
- Miért sírsz? 
- Ne is mondd, a feleségem. 
- Mi történt vele, meghalt? 
- Akkor legalább tudnám, hogy hol fekszik! 
*********** 
- Hallom, összevesztél a feleségeddel. Mi történt? 
- Nem tudtunk megegyezni a nyaralással kapcsolatban. 
- Hogyhogy? 
- Én mindenképpen a Kanári-szigetekre akartam menni, ő meg mindenáron velem akart jönni. 
********** 
- Miért nem nősülsz meg, Péter? 
- Ugyan minek? Két testvér is ellát, és szüntelenül kényeztetnek. 
- A testvérek nem pótolhatják a feleséget. 
- Ugyan miért nem? Nem az én testvéreim!


----------



## Phedra (2011 Március 31)

Kohn szomorú arccal állít be a kávéházba. Barátai tudakolják, hogy mi a baja? 
- Meghalt a feleségem. 
Zavart csend támad, majd megszólal Grün hitetlenkedve: 
- Nem is igaz! Csak azért mondod, hogy irigyeljünk! 
*********** 
Nős ember is lehet boldog, csak a felesége rá ne jöjjön 
*********** 
- Mi a közös önben és a feleségében? 
- Egy napon házasodtunk! 
*********** 
- Szörnyű! - mondja a bálban a férj - a legnagyobb idiótáknak 
van a legszebb feleségük! 
- Te kis hízelgő! - öleli át az asszony. 
***********


----------



## Phedra (2011 Március 31)

Két jóbarát támasztja a pultot a kocsmában. 
- Mondd, megegyeztél már a feleségeddel a vagyonmegosztásban? 
- Hogyne, a válóperes ügyvédem mindent elintézett. 
- Na, mesélj! 
- A lakás és a gyerek a feleségemé lett, az autó az enyém, a vagyon pedig az ügyvédé. 
*********** 
Négy férfi beszélget: 
Első: Én a feleségemet havonta egyszer teszem a magamévá! 
Második: Én havonta kétszer! 
Harmadik: Én hetente egyszer! 
Negyedik: Én hetente kétszer! 
Első a negyedikhez: Neked nincs is feleséged! 
Negyedik: Ja, nem a tiédről volt szó?!


----------



## Phedra (2011 Március 31)

Egy rendőr fekete gyászszalaggal a kabátján megy be dolgozni. A 
kollegája kérdezi tőle: 
- Kit gyászolsz? 
- A feleségemet. 
- Hát mi történt, tegnap még láttam. 
- Az este elvágta a kezét. 
- De abba nem szoktak belehalni! 
- Nem, de lelőttem, hogy ne szenvedjen szegény! 

Tárgy: férfiak 
1. A kedves férfiak csúnyák. 
2. A jóképű férfiak nem kedvesek 
3. A kedves és jóképű férfiak homoszexuálisak. 
4. A jóképű, kedves és heteroszexuális férfiak nősek. 
5. A nem túl jóképű, de elég kedves férfiak pénztelenek. 
6. A nem túl jóképű, de elég kedves és jól kereső férfiak 
azt hiszik, hogy a pénzük miatt szeretjük őket. 
7. A jóképű pénztelen férfiak a pénzünk miatt szeretnek minket. 
8. A jóképű, de nem túl kedves, ám meglehetősen 
heteroszexuális férfiak nem találnak minket elég szépnek. 
9. A minket szépnek találó, emellett heteroszexuális, 
határozottan kedves és jól kereső férfiak félénkek. 
10. A megfelelő külsejű, meglehetősen kedves és 
heteroszexuális férfiak nem teszik meg az első lépést. 
11. A férfiak, akik sosem teszik meg az első lépést, 
automatikusan elvesztik irántunk az érdeklődésüket, amint a kezdeményezést a 
kezünkbe vesszük. 
Valaki érti ezt?


----------



## keti8 (2011 Március 31)

6


----------



## keti8 (2011 Március 31)

szia


----------



## keti8 (2011 Március 31)

8


----------



## keti8 (2011 Március 31)

9


----------



## keti8 (2011 Március 31)

jó


----------



## keti8 (2011 Március 31)

45


----------



## keti8 (2011 Március 31)

12


----------



## keti8 (2011 Március 31)

56


----------



## keti8 (2011 Március 31)

szép napot


----------



## csanya01 (2011 Március 31)

63


----------



## csanya01 (2011 Március 31)

64


----------



## csanya01 (2011 Március 31)

65


----------



## tita186 (2011 Március 31)

*hi*

sziasztok


----------



## csanya01 (2011 Március 31)

756


----------



## tita186 (2011 Március 31)

66


----------



## tita186 (2011 Március 31)

67


----------



## tita186 (2011 Március 31)

68


----------



## tita186 (2011 Március 31)

69


----------



## tita186 (2011 Március 31)

70


----------



## tita186 (2011 Március 31)

71


----------



## tita186 (2011 Március 31)

72


----------



## tita186 (2011 Március 31)

73


----------



## tita186 (2011 Március 31)

74


----------



## tita186 (2011 Március 31)

75


----------



## tita186 (2011 Március 31)

76


----------



## tita186 (2011 Március 31)

77


----------



## tita186 (2011 Március 31)

78


----------



## tita186 (2011 Március 31)

79


----------



## tita186 (2011 Március 31)

80


----------



## tita186 (2011 Március 31)

81


----------



## tita186 (2011 Március 31)

82


----------



## tita186 (2011 Március 31)

83


----------



## tita186 (2011 Március 31)

84


----------



## tita186 (2011 Március 31)

85


----------



## tita186 (2011 Március 31)

86


----------



## tita186 (2011 Március 31)

87


----------



## tita186 (2011 Március 31)

99


----------



## eyrn (2011 Március 31)

Sziasztok


----------



## eyrn (2011 Március 31)

Lassíts le egy percre ember,
leelőzted magad!
De tudod, hogy nem tart örökké,
hiszen volt már annyi jel,
hogy ami egyszer volt, újra nem jön el.


----------



## eyrn (2011 Március 31)

Vannak jó szelek s persze rosszak is,
bár a hullámok mögött vár ránk a part,
de semmilyen szél nem jó annak,
aki nem tudja, melyik kikötőbe tart.


----------



## eyrn (2011 Március 31)

Most múlik pontosan,
Engedem, hadd menjen,
Szaladjon kifelé belőlem.
Gondoltam, egyetlen,
nem vagy itt jó helyen,
nem vagy való nekem.
Villámlik, mennydörög,
ez tényleg szerelem.


----------



## eyrn (2011 Március 31)

Az az ember, aki nem olvas könyvet, semmiben sem különbözik attól az embertől, aki nem tud olvasni.


----------



## eyrn (2011 Március 31)

Maga a vágy, hogy felfedezzünk valamit - még akkor is, ha nem sikerül -, éppen olyan érdekes, vagy talán érdekesebb, mint a feladatot eredményesen megoldani.


----------



## eyrn (2011 Március 31)

Egész életemben egyetlen hajszál választott el attól, hogy angyal legyek. Ez ideig nem sikerült átlépnem rajta.


----------



## eyrn (2011 Március 31)

Egy barát igazi feladata az, hogy kiálljon melletted, ha nincs igazad. Szinte mindenki kiállna melletted, ha igazad volna.


----------



## eyrn (2011 Március 31)

Szerénynek születtem; nem tetőtől talpig, de azért akadnak szerény pontjaim.


----------



## eyrn (2011 Március 31)

Ne válj meg az illúzióidtól. Ha hagyod őket elillanni, lehet, hogy te megmaradsz, de nem marad benned élet.


----------



## eyrn (2011 Március 31)

A klasszikus az, amit senki se szeretne elolvasni, de mindenki szeretné, ha elolvasta volna.


----------



## eyrn (2011 Március 31)

Nem igazság, hogy a ráncok éppen a mosoly nyomán jelennek meg.


----------



## eyrn (2011 Március 31)

A megbocsátás az az illat, melyet az ibolya hint arra a cipősarokra, amely eltapossa őt.


----------



## eyrn (2011 Március 31)

Nagy adomány a humor, mely mindent megment. Mihelyt megjelenik, ingerültségünk és sértődésünk elillan, és helyükre derűs szellem lép.


----------



## eyrn (2011 Március 31)

A ráncok csak azt jelzik, hol a mosoly helye.


----------



## eyrn (2011 Március 31)

A legjobb módszer önmagunk felvidítására, ha felvidítunk valaki mást.


----------



## eyrn (2011 Március 31)

Az életet igazán csak akkor élvezhetjük, ha van, akivel ezt az élvezetet megoszthatjuk.


----------



## eyrn (2011 Március 31)

A kedvencem: Add meg minden napnak az esélyt, hogy életed legszebb napja legyen!


----------



## eyrn (2011 Március 31)

Nem mi írjuk életünk legfontosabb jeleneteit.


----------



## eyrn (2011 Március 31)

A szeretet a kulcsa minden titoknak.


----------



## jucim (2011 Március 31)

1valaky írta:


> szuper vagykiss


Köszike!


----------



## jucim (2011 Március 31)

hali


----------



## jucim (2011 Március 31)

szeretem az erőt.De abból az erőből az a hangya ugyanannyi mutathat,mint az elefánt.


----------



## jucim (2011 Március 31)

I hurt myself today
to see if I still feel
I focus on the pain
the only thing that's real

the needle tears a hole
the old familiar sting
try to kill it all away
but I remember everything

what have I become?
my sweetest friend
everyone I know
goes away in the end
and you could have it all
my empire of dirt
I will let you down
I will make you hurt

I wear this crown of thorns
upon my liar's chair
full of broken thoughts
I cannot repair
beneath the stains of time
the feelings disappear
you are someone else
I am still right here

what have I become?
my sweetest friend
everyone I know
goes away in the end
and you could have it all
my empire of dirt
I will let you down
I will make you hurt

if I could start again
a million miles away
I would keep myself
I would find a way


----------



## jucim (2011 Március 31)

*Seb*

ma megszúrom magam 
hogy lássam, érzek-e még
a fájdalom van a fókuszban
az egyetlen valódi rég

lyukat tép a tű
e fullánkot régről ismerem
én elhessegetném
de mindenre emlékszem

mi lett belőlem? 
édes barátom
az összes ismerős
végül mind elhagyott
és mindent megkaphatsz
a mocsok birodalmamat
de én majd becsaplak
érzed majd a fájdalmat

fejemen töviskorona
hazugok trónjára ültettek
tele széttört gondolatokkal
helyrehozni nem tudom őket
az idő mocskában
eltűnik minden érzés
te valaki más vagy
de én itt vagyok még

mi lett belőlem?
édes barátom
az összes ismerős
végül mind elhagyott
és mindent megkaphatsz
a mocsok birodalmamat
de én majd becsaplak
érzed majd a fájdalmat

ha millió mérföldre innen
újra kezdhetném
megőrizném magam
valahogy megtenném


----------



## jucim (2011 Március 31)

Szerintem is,csak nehezen jön össze a 20


----------



## jucim (2011 Március 31)

7


----------



## jucim (2011 Március 31)

:8:


----------



## jucim (2011 Március 31)

Mai nap kemény volt,dolgozni és suli a kisgyerekeket látni aki akiknek a doktorok nem jósolnak 2-3hét vagy hónapnál többet.Elszomorít


----------



## jucim (2011 Március 31)

Amikor hazajövök ,letusolok sokat tépelődők mi vagy ki miatt kapják a kis tiszta gyermekek ezt!Előző élet vagy ők fiszetnek a szülők vétkei miatt ,nem tudom csak ne szenvedjenek!Elszomorít hogy ilyenkor a szülők tehetetlenül várják az bekövetkezhetetlent!


----------



## Szerafine (2011 Március 31)

talán 4


----------



## Szilvi8105 (2011 Március 31)

*Kellemes délutánt mindenkinek!*

Kellemes délutánt mindenkinek! Jó ez az oldal sok mindent megtalálni. Egy dologban viszont szeretnék segítséget kérni mindenkitől. Két kisfiam nagy kedvence a Blinky Bill mese sorozat. Meg van nekünk dvd-n, de már nagyon sokszor látták és megakad. Az üzletekből viszont eltűnt. Ha valaki tudna segíteni abban, hogy hol tudnám beszerezni azt nagyon megköszönném. Előre is köszi mindenkinek.


----------



## ayanara100 (2011 Március 31)

Ne próbálj meggyőzni senkit semmiről. Ha valamit nem tudsz, kérdezz, vagy nézz utána. De ha cselekszel, légy olyan, mint a folyó, ami folyik, csöndesen, átadva magát a nagyobb energiának.
Paulo Coelho


----------



## ayanara100 (2011 Március 31)

Az álmok valóra is válhatnak, különben a természet nem ösztönözne bennünket arra, hogy álmodjunk.


----------



## Szilvi8105 (2011 Március 31)

*Válasz Jucimnak*

Egy beteg gyereket szenvedni látni mindig rossz élmény. Ha nap mint nap találod magad szembe velük, akkor azt nem is lehet kívülállónak elképzelni. Kitartást kívánok neked,é s nagyon nagy lelki erőt!


----------



## ayanara100 (2011 Március 31)

Aki megérzi a szelet, ne szélfogót építsen, hanem szélmalmot.


----------



## ayanara100 (2011 Március 31)

Fájdalmas a bukás, de még rosszabb soha meg nem kísérelni, vajon sikerül-e.


----------



## ayanara100 (2011 Március 31)

A szeretet a kulcsa minden titoknak.


----------



## ayanara100 (2011 Március 31)

Minden őrült azt hiszi magáról, hogy normális.


----------



## ayanara100 (2011 Március 31)

A zsenik mindig nagy árat fizetnek a tehetségükért.


----------



## ayanara100 (2011 Március 31)

Az ember soha nem tanul abból, amit mások mesélnek neki, mindent magunknak kell átélnünk.


----------



## ayanara100 (2011 Március 31)

Az írás nemcsak egy gondolat kifejezése, hanem az eltöprengés minden egyes szó jelentésén.


----------



## ayanara100 (2011 Március 31)

A szeretet mindenek fölött való, a szeretetben nem fér meg a gyűlölet - de a tévedés igen.


----------



## ayanara100 (2011 Március 31)

A hit nem vágy. A hit Akarat. A vágy mindig beteljesítésre vár, az Akarat viszont erő.


----------



## ayanara100 (2011 Március 31)

Isten keze mindig vezeti azt, aki hittel halad előre az úton.


----------



## ayanara100 (2011 Március 31)

Az igazi szerelem megengedi, hogy mindkét fél a saját útját járja – mert tudja, hogy ez soha nem szakítja el őket egymástól.


----------



## ayanara100 (2011 Március 31)

A világ tükör, és minden embernek a saját arcvonásait tükrözi vissza.


----------



## ayanara100 (2011 Március 31)

A megbánás valóban öl: lassan felemészti a lelkét annak, aki egyszer valami rosszat tett.


----------



## ayanara100 (2011 Március 31)

A szeretet összegyűlve jószerencsévé válik, a harag összegyűlve balsorssá alakul.


----------



## ayanara100 (2011 Március 31)

Becsüld meg az időt, amit itt töltesz a Földön, tudd, hogy Isten mindig megbocsátott neked, és bocsáss meg te is.


----------



## ayanara100 (2011 Március 31)

Az embernek szüksége van a benne rejlő rosszra, hogy elérhesse a benne rejlő jót.


----------



## ayanara100 (2011 Március 31)

A gazdagok soha nem pazarolnak el egyetlen fillért sem - erre csak a szegények képesek.


----------



## ayanara100 (2011 Március 31)

Soha többet nem állok szóba a sötétebbik felemmel.


----------



## valmont (2011 Március 31)

Hali


----------



## valmont (2011 Március 31)

Sok hasznos dolgot találtam ezen az oldalon


----------



## valmont (2011 Március 31)

Kicsit nehézkesen kezdem


----------



## valmont (2011 Március 31)

A 20 hozzászólást összehozom


----------



## valmont (2011 Március 31)

Nem csak önző módon akarok letöltögetni


----------



## valmont (2011 Március 31)

több olyan témát is láttam, ami érdekel


----------



## valmont (2011 Március 31)

De most extra sürgősen kellene valami


----------



## valmont (2011 Március 31)

Szeretem MÁrait
Az ember nemcsak a szájával hallgat vagy beszél valamiről, hanem a lelkével is.


----------



## valmont (2011 Március 31)

Látni a valóságot sokkal meglepőbb és fantáziadúsabb vállalkozás, mint felhőkből építeni a valóság első fuvallatára szétomló álomvárakat.


----------



## valmont (2011 Március 31)

Az élet tökéletesen rendez minden helyzetet, ha alkotni akar.


----------



## valmont (2011 Március 31)

Az ember az egyetlen élőlény a földön, aki tudni akarja, van e értelme annak, hogy van?


----------



## valmont (2011 Március 31)

Az igazi tragédia, mikor nincs módunk élni valamiért, amit nagynak, igaznak és becsesnek ismertünk meg. Ez a legszörnyűbb végzet.


----------



## valmont (2011 Március 31)

Az örömök, melyek eltűnnek, talán nem is voltak igazi örömök.


----------



## valmont (2011 Március 31)

A szenvedély nem az értelem szavaival érvel.


----------



## valmont (2011 Március 31)

Minden emberi kapcsolat alján van valamilyen tapintható anyag, s hiába minden érvelés, ügyeskedés, ez a valóság nem változik.


----------



## valmont (2011 Március 31)

Valami eltört benne, s a sebesült ember már csak védekezés volt, szabatosság, megközelíthetetlen tartózkodás.


----------



## valmont (2011 Március 31)

Milyen sokáig tart, amíg megtanulja az ember, hogy minden nép "különös"!


----------



## valmont (2011 Március 31)

A szavak bénák, tökéletlenek, kevesek a fogalmazáshoz.


----------



## valmont (2011 Március 31)

Az út, mely a világból önmagunkhoz vezet, hosszú és bonyolult, s tele van ilyen kínos kitérőkkel, melyeknek értelmét, jelentőségét sokára ismerjük csak fel.


----------



## valmont (2011 Március 31)

Egy napon útra kel a lélek, s a világ csak zavar. Szándéktalanul, készületlenül, akaratlanul olyan expedíciókra indulunk, melyekhez odamérve egy indiai út hétvégi, filléres kirándulásnak tetszik.


----------



## zazu711 (2011 Március 31)

1


----------



## zazu711 (2011 Március 31)

2


----------



## zazu711 (2011 Március 31)

3


----------



## taz09 (2011 Március 31)

Üdvözlet Pécsről!


----------



## taz09 (2011 Március 31)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Andik a (2011 Március 31)

:..::..:


----------



## taz09 (2011 Március 31)

Szia!


----------



## taz09 (2011 Március 31)

Ma gyönyörű volt az idő.


----------



## taz09 (2011 Március 31)

Reggel végre nem késtem el az előadást.


----------



## taz09 (2011 Március 31)

6


----------



## taz09 (2011 Március 31)

7


----------



## Szilvi8105 (2011 Március 31)

Sziasztok szuper ez az oldal! Rengeteg mesém van, ha tudok segítek mindenkinek!


----------



## Szilvi8105 (2011 Március 31)

*"A sötétségből van kiút... de valóban ki akarsz menni a fényre?" *


----------



## feri080808 (2011 Március 31)

Sziasztok!
Ha trad. kettesem van kaphatok a rai-nál mester beavatást ?


----------



## feri080808 (2011 Március 31)

gyüjtöm a20 hozzászólást bocsi szép éjszakát nektek


----------



## feri080808 (2011 Március 31)

6


----------



## feri080808 (2011 Március 31)

7


----------



## feri080808 (2011 Március 31)

88888


----------



## feri080808 (2011 Március 31)

9999


----------



## feri080808 (2011 Március 31)

100


----------



## feri080808 (2011 Március 31)

11


----------



## feri080808 (2011 Március 31)

12


----------



## feri080808 (2011 Március 31)

13


----------



## feri080808 (2011 Március 31)

14


----------



## feri080808 (2011 Március 31)

15


----------



## feri080808 (2011 Március 31)

166


----------



## feri080808 (2011 Március 31)

177


----------



## feri080808 (2011 Március 31)

1888


----------



## feri080808 (2011 Március 31)

199


----------



## feri080808 (2011 Március 31)

200


----------



## feri080808 (2011 Március 31)

köszi a türelmet befejeztem


----------



## can542 (2011 Március 31)

*Első!*


----------



## can542 (2011 Március 31)

:kaboom:


----------



## can542 (2011 Március 31)

- Hogy hívják a fecske zsebkendõjét?
- Fecskendõ!


----------



## can542 (2011 Március 31)

---


----------



## can542 (2011 Március 31)

:777:


----------



## can542 (2011 Március 31)

-Miért kopog a fapapucs?
-Mert nem éri fel a csengőt!


----------



## Edit02 (2011 Március 31)

Üdvözlök mindenkit


----------



## gionel111 (2011 Március 31)

üdv mindenkinek én a ballagásomra szeretnék összeszedni egy pár számot


----------



## gionel111 (2011 Március 31)

múlnak a gyermekévek


----------



## gionel111 (2011 Március 31)

koncz zsuzsa - ég és föld között


----------



## can542 (2011 Március 31)

- és megőrizte e feleséged a karcsúságát ?
- mi az, hogy megőrizte ! megduplázta !
kiss


----------



## gionel111 (2011 Március 31)

máté péter - azért vannak a jó barátok


----------



## Edit02 (2011 Március 31)

Én is sok viccet ismerek, de most még csak véletlenül se jut eszembe semmi. Nehéz nap volt....


----------



## gionel111 (2011 Március 31)

bocs h mindet egyesével irom de enterre rötön benyomja (igen már probaltam shift+enter-t, és nem, nem müködik  )


----------



## gionel111 (2011 Március 31)

fényben fürdött minden év


----------



## gionel111 (2011 Március 31)

ballag már a vén diák


----------



## gionel111 (2011 Március 31)

húsz év mulva..


----------



## gionel111 (2011 Március 31)

húzd cigány...


----------



## can542 (2011 Március 31)

Hogy hívják a kolumbiai kabítószervezér lányát?
Mary Juana


----------



## gionel111 (2011 Március 31)

előre is köszi minden segitő kezet nyujtó személynek


----------



## gionel111 (2011 Március 31)

ha valamelyik fel van már rakva az oldalra bocsi a "helyfoglalásért" de csak most nézem át elejétől a végéig (de ha valaki lenne olyan szives h feltolti annak nagyon hálás lennék  )


----------



## can542 (2011 Március 31)

_Filmcímek az iskolában
_
Szülői értekezlet - Végső visszaszámlálás
Hétvége - Megint 48 óra
Tanár felgyógyul - Batman visszatér
Első nap az iskolában - Szerelem első látásra
Vizsga - Drágán add, az életed
Pótvizsga - Még drágább az életed
Ideges tanár - Godzilla
Szóbeli feleltetés - A bárányok hallgatnak
Túljutni a vizsgán - Ölve vagy hallva
Diáknak súgnak - Ryan közlegény megmentése
Közeleg az érettségi - Terminátor 2 Az ítélet napja
Érettségi után - Túl a csúcson
Ügyeletes tanár - Sentinel, az őrszem
Diák ötöst kap - Elemi ösztön
Tanár a tanárnővel - Irma, te édes
Tanár a tanárral - Van aki forrón szereti
Diák felel - Dől a lé
A magyar tanár félrebeszél - Szerelmes Shakespeare
A fizika tanár félrebeszél - I.Q. A szerelem relatív
Röpdolgozat - Megint dühbe jövünk
Iskola utáni bunyó - J.A.G. Becsületbeli ügyek
Fogorvosi vizsgálat - Sikoly
Tesi tanár - Kőagy Őrnagy
Lány öltöző - Női vonalak
Diák egyest kap - Ember aki túl keveset tudott
Tanár ajánlatot tesz - A 22-es csapdája
Fiú és lány szakítanak - Tudom mit tettél tavaly nyáron
Minden órán doga - Rémálom az Elm utcában
Szombat este - Mátrix újratöltve
:,,:


----------



## gionel111 (2011 Március 31)

köszi ezt a témát


----------



## gionel111 (2011 Március 31)




----------



## can542 (2011 Március 31)

2 horgász beszélget a tóparton
-Te mit hoztál?
- 1 liter pálinkát ha megszúrna egy rozsdás szög le tudjuk fertõtleníteni.
-És te mit hoztál?
-Én 2 rozsdás szöget
:111:


----------



## gionel111 (2011 Március 31)

igy tényleg könnyebb...


----------



## gionel111 (2011 Március 31)

jo ez a vicc


----------



## gionel111 (2011 Március 31)

lassan indulok huzni a medvebort csak meg elotte osszekaparom a 20 hozzaszolast


----------



## gionel111 (2011 Március 31)

:d


----------



## gionel111 (2011 Március 31)

vagyis


----------



## gionel111 (2011 Március 31)

nem csoda hogy 13774 oldal van ebben a témában


----------



## gionel111 (2011 Március 31)




----------



## Edit02 (2011 Március 31)

Egyetértek az előttem szólókhoz. Nem könnyű megszerezni a 20-t. De aztán remélem sok hasznos és ötletes dologgal ismerkedhetek meg. 
Puszi


----------



## gionel111 (2011 Március 31)

na még egyet és talán meg is lesz...


----------



## gionel111 (2011 Március 31)

:d :d


----------



## gionel111 (2011 Március 31)

ohh bakki 
  naa...


----------



## Edit02 (2011 Március 31)

A mosoly olyan görbület, amely mindent egyenesbe hoz.


----------



## can542 (2011 Március 31)




----------



## can542 (2011 Március 31)

egy férfi bemegy a könyvtárba.
-Kérek szépen 1 kávét.
Uram,ez egy könyvtár.
Mire a férfi suttogva. 
- Elnézést.Kérhetnék 1 kávét?


----------



## can542 (2011 Március 31)

Két székely barkochbázik :
- Tekeredik?
- Igen.
- Söndörödik?
- Igen.
- Pöndörödik?
- Igen.
- Rákérdezhetek?
- Igen.
- Csak nem a dezoxiribonukleinsav?


----------



## can542 (2011 Március 31)

Csinos, fiatal lány fürdeni készül a patakban. Minden ruháját ledobja a parton. Amikor épp be akar menni a vízbe, a bokrok közül kilép egy jóképû rendõr, és odalép a lányhoz.
- Kisasszony, itt tilos a fürdés!
A lány felháborodva válaszol:
- Most mondja? Itt áll mögöttem jó ideje. Miért nem szólt, mielõtt levetkõztem?
- Elnézést, vetkõzni szabad, csak fürdeni nem.


----------



## can542 (2011 Március 31)

A rendõr megállítja a székely parasztbácsit.
- Hé bátyám, mit visz azon a szekéren?
A parasztbácsi odahajol a rendõr füléhez, és belesúgja:
- Szénát.
- És miért sugdolózik?
- Hogy a lovak ne kérjenek!


----------



## andorpapa (2011 Március 31)

Pár éve már regisztráltam, akkor nem kellett 20 hozzászólás.


----------



## andorpapa (2011 Március 31)

Legalábbis úgy emlékszem. De sebaj, most itt össze lehet szedni.


----------



## andorpapa (2011 Március 31)

Úgyhogy gyorsan "alá is írom a jelenléti ívet".


----------



## andorpapa (2011 Március 31)

És még egyet gyorsan ideírok, hátha így már hajlandó lesz megjeleníteni a keresett tartalmat...


----------



## can542 (2011 Március 31)




----------



## can542 (2011 Március 31)

Megy János bácsi a szekérrel, a szekér mellett a kutyája baktat. János bácsi meg idõnként rácsap a ló hátára: "Gyí, te!"
Egyszer csak a ló megáll és rászól János bácsira:
- Te János, miért ütsz annyit, én is egy érzõ lény vagyok, nekem is fáj...
János bácsi beijed a beszélõ lótól, futásnak ered, a kutyája is vele. Mikor kifárad, leül pihenni. Ekkor megszólal a kutya:
- Bazzeg, hogy megijedtem mikor megszólalt a ló!


----------



## can542 (2011 Március 31)




----------



## can542 (2011 Március 31)

...


----------



## can542 (2011 Március 31)

A székely meg a fia az érett gyümölcsöket szedik össze a kertben.
A fiú megkérdezi:
- Mi lesz ebből a sok gyümölcsből, édesapám?
- Hát ha anyád meggyógyul lekvár, ha nem, akkor pálinka.
:4:


----------



## can542 (2011 Március 31)

Egy anatómia-professzor az éjjeli mulatóban odaszól a barátjához, egy különösen csinos lány láttán:
- Nos drága barátom, így kell a molekulákat csoportosítani...


----------



## Puli64 (2011 Április 1)

oké


----------



## Puli64 (2011 Április 1)

Hello


----------



## Puli64 (2011 Április 1)

:d


----------



## Puli64 (2011 Április 1)

Tisztára adom.


----------



## rita0508 (2011 Április 1)

Jó reggelt mindenkinek!


----------



## rita0508 (2011 Április 1)

Az igazi boldogság az, amikor észre sem vesszük; olyan, mint az egészség, a tiszta víz, a szép táj, a nevető csecsemő, egy szelíd, jó szándékú mosoly... A boldogság: természetes.
Müller Péter


----------



## rita0508 (2011 Április 1)

Nincs itt senki?


----------



## szentkiralyikata (2011 Április 1)

Sziasztok!Ez lenne az első hozzászólás.


----------



## szentkiralyikata (2011 Április 1)

Ez a második...


----------



## szentkiralyikata (2011 Április 1)

HArmadik


----------



## szentkiralyikata (2011 Április 1)

negyedik


----------



## szentkiralyikata (2011 Április 1)

ötödik...remélem én is sok olyan mintát tudok majd közzé tenni,amire szükségetek lesz


----------



## szentkiralyikata (2011 Április 1)

hatodik...


----------



## szentkiralyikata (2011 Április 1)

7


----------



## szentkiralyikata (2011 Április 1)

nyolc...


----------



## szentkiralyikata (2011 Április 1)

kilenc


----------



## szentkiralyikata (2011 Április 1)

tíz tiszta víz


----------



## szentkiralyikata (2011 Április 1)

11


----------



## szentkiralyikata (2011 Április 1)

12


----------



## szentkiralyikata (2011 Április 1)

13


----------



## szentkiralyikata (2011 Április 1)

14


----------



## szentkiralyikata (2011 Április 1)

15...


----------



## szentkiralyikata (2011 Április 1)

16...


----------



## szentkiralyikata (2011 Április 1)

17


----------



## szentkiralyikata (2011 Április 1)

18...


----------



## szentkiralyikata (2011 Április 1)

19


----------



## szentkiralyikata (2011 Április 1)

20  És köszönöm még1x...szép napot nektek!


----------



## töfe007 (2011 Április 1)

Hello


----------



## töfe007 (2011 Április 1)

szép napot mindenkinek


----------



## töfe007 (2011 Április 1)

hello


----------



## töfe007 (2011 Április 1)

1


----------



## töfe007 (2011 Április 1)

2


----------



## töfe007 (2011 Április 1)

3


----------



## töfe007 (2011 Április 1)

4


----------



## töfe007 (2011 Április 1)

5


----------



## töfe007 (2011 Április 1)

6


----------



## töfe007 (2011 Április 1)

7


----------



## töfe007 (2011 Április 1)

8


----------



## töfe007 (2011 Április 1)

9


----------



## töfe007 (2011 Április 1)

10


----------



## töfe007 (2011 Április 1)

11


----------



## töfe007 (2011 Április 1)

12


----------



## töfe007 (2011 Április 1)

13


----------



## töfe007 (2011 Április 1)

14


----------



## töfe007 (2011 Április 1)

15


----------



## töfe007 (2011 Április 1)

16


----------



## töfe007 (2011 Április 1)

17


----------



## töfe007 (2011 Április 1)

18


----------



## berczellya (2011 Április 1)

Imádom minden formában. Ha valaki keres, pár pdf-em van tőle!
Üdv



sok sikert!

lassan összegyűjtök egyre 

linkeket nem tudnátok küldeni?

köszönöma szép gondolatokat!

Csodás versek, köszönöm

Vicces Ápr. 1-ét! 

Ja és szebb, melegebb tavaszt végre! 

Számtalanszor bizonyították már, hogy a kirekesztés visszájára sül el a dohányosokkal kapcsolatosan. Ostobaság az egész.

Ajánlok nektek egy oldalt, ingyenesen lehet regisztrálni, és letölteni egy programocskát. Úgy működik, hogy a weboldalra felkopizod, vagy feltöltöd a szöveg file-t amiből csinál neked egy a telefonon olvasható, automatikusan gördülő formátumot. Imádtam

http://www.wattpad.com

PS vannak már itt előre feltett cuccok is, múltkor találtam elég sok magyar vonatkozásút is!

köszönöm a tanácsokat!

köszi az infókat

köszi a linkeket

köszi a csodás leírásokat


----------



## Léna60 (2011 Április 1)

Szívesen megnéztem volna,de sajnos még nincs jogosultságom.


----------



## Léna60 (2011 Április 1)

Én meg mit is?


----------



## Léna60 (2011 Április 1)

Van mit bepótolnom.


----------



## adria666 (2011 Április 1)

Sziasztok! Nagyon jó az oldal


----------



## tavanic00 (2011 Április 1)

1


----------



## tavanic00 (2011 Április 1)

2


----------



## tavanic00 (2011 Április 1)

3


----------



## tavanic00 (2011 Április 1)

4


----------



## tavanic00 (2011 Április 1)

5


----------



## tavanic00 (2011 Április 1)

6


----------



## tavanic00 (2011 Április 1)

7


----------



## tavanic00 (2011 Április 1)

8


----------



## tavanic00 (2011 Április 1)

9


----------



## tavanic00 (2011 Április 1)

10


----------



## tavanic00 (2011 Április 1)

11


----------



## tavanic00 (2011 Április 1)

13


----------



## tavanic00 (2011 Április 1)

14


----------



## tavanic00 (2011 Április 1)

15


----------



## tavanic00 (2011 Április 1)

16


----------



## tavanic00 (2011 Április 1)

17


----------



## tavanic00 (2011 Április 1)

18


----------



## tavanic00 (2011 Április 1)

19


----------



## tavanic00 (2011 Április 1)

20


----------



## tavanic00 (2011 Április 1)

21


----------



## BodMarcs (2011 Április 1)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


 
Mindenkinek szép Napot!
Sopronban zuhog az eső!


----------



## sharkmusic (2011 Április 1)

Üdvözlök mindenkit ! Nem tudom miről irjak igy hirtelen.


----------



## sharkmusic (2011 Április 1)

Üdvözlök mindenkit ! Nem tudom miről irjak igy hirtelen.


----------



## sharkmusic (2011 Április 1)

Üdvözlök mindenkit ! Nem tudom miről irjak igy hirtelen.


----------



## sharkmusic (2011 Április 1)

Üdvözlök mindenkit ! Nem tudom miről irjak igy hirtelen.


----------



## petkany27 (2011 Április 1)

1


----------



## petkany27 (2011 Április 1)

2


----------



## petkany27 (2011 Április 1)

3


----------



## petkany27 (2011 Április 1)

4


----------



## petkany27 (2011 Április 1)

5


----------



## petkany27 (2011 Április 1)

6


----------



## petkany27 (2011 Április 1)

7


----------



## petkany27 (2011 Április 1)

8


----------



## petkany27 (2011 Április 1)

9


----------



## petkany27 (2011 Április 1)

10


----------



## petkany27 (2011 Április 1)

11


----------



## petkany27 (2011 Április 1)

12


----------



## petkany27 (2011 Április 1)

13


----------



## petkany27 (2011 Április 1)

14


----------



## petkany27 (2011 Április 1)

15


----------



## petkany27 (2011 Április 1)

16


----------



## petkany27 (2011 Április 1)

17


----------



## petkany27 (2011 Április 1)

18


----------



## petkany27 (2011 Április 1)

19


----------



## petkany27 (2011 Április 1)

20


----------



## petkany27 (2011 Április 1)

w


----------



## Hboy63 (2011 Április 1)

Sziasztok 
1.


----------



## Hboy63 (2011 Április 1)

2.


----------



## Hboy63 (2011 Április 1)

3.


----------



## Hboy63 (2011 Április 1)

4.


----------



## berczellya (2011 Április 1)




----------



## Hboy63 (2011 Április 1)

5.


----------



## Hboy63 (2011 Április 1)

6.:--:


----------



## berczellya (2011 Április 1)

gratuláok!


----------



## berczellya (2011 Április 1)

ez fáááj


----------



## Hboy63 (2011 Április 1)

7.:roll:


----------



## Hboy63 (2011 Április 1)

8.:neutral:


----------



## berczellya (2011 Április 1)

papírból gyártható szobadíszek leírását keresem, merre lehet? :S


----------



## Hboy63 (2011 Április 1)

9.:444:


----------



## Hboy63 (2011 Április 1)

10.:?


----------



## Hboy63 (2011 Április 1)

11.8)


----------



## Hboy63 (2011 Április 1)

12.:|


----------



## Hboy63 (2011 Április 1)

13.


----------



## Hboy63 (2011 Április 1)

14.:!:


----------



## Hboy63 (2011 Április 1)

15.


----------



## Hboy63 (2011 Április 1)

16.:12:


----------



## Hboy63 (2011 Április 1)

17.:2:


----------



## Hboy63 (2011 Április 1)

18.


----------



## Hboy63 (2011 Április 1)

19.:d


----------



## ttii (2011 Április 1)

üdvözlet


----------



## Hboy63 (2011 Április 1)

20.:ugras:


----------



## ttii (2011 Április 1)

21


----------



## ttii (2011 Április 1)

22


----------



## ttii (2011 Április 1)

c


----------



## ttii (2011 Április 1)

a


----------



## ttii (2011 Április 1)

n


----------



## ttii (2011 Április 1)

ada


----------



## ttii (2011 Április 1)

canada


----------



## ttii (2011 Április 1)

dry


----------



## ttii (2011 Április 1)

fini


----------



## ttii (2011 Április 1)

22


----------



## ttii (2011 Április 1)

23


----------



## leszter12 (2011 Április 1)

küldök egy mosolygós fejet


----------



## ttii (2011 Április 1)

24


----------



## leszter12 (2011 Április 1)




----------



## ttii (2011 Április 1)

szia leszter


----------



## ttii (2011 Április 1)

12


----------



## leszter12 (2011 Április 1)

szia ttii!


----------



## ttii (2011 Április 1)

l


----------



## leszter12 (2011 Április 1)




----------



## ttii (2011 Április 1)

esz


----------



## ttii (2011 Április 1)

ter


----------



## ttii (2011 Április 1)

yea


----------



## ttii (2011 Április 1)

hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!


----------



## leszter12 (2011 Április 1)

mit


----------



## leszter12 (2011 Április 1)

írjak


----------



## leszter12 (2011 Április 1)

?


----------



## leszter12 (2011 Április 1)

When God couldn't save The King, The Queen turned to someone who could.


----------



## leszter12 (2011 Április 1)

The King's Speech


----------



## berczellya (2011 Április 1)

remek muzsikák, köszönjük!


----------



## ttii (2011 Április 1)

nem rossz film


----------



## leszter12 (2011 Április 1)

No toy gets left behind.


----------



## leszter12 (2011 Április 1)

nekem tetszett


----------



## berczellya (2011 Április 1)

Hú, izgalmas sztorik! Miket nem produkál az élet :O


----------



## berczellya (2011 Április 1)

tökjók


----------



## berczellya (2011 Április 1)

tyű micsoda kincsek itt


----------



## leszter12 (2011 Április 1)

11 hozzászólásom van


----------



## leszter12 (2011 Április 1)

nem adom fel


----------



## berczellya (2011 Április 1)

tyűűű


----------



## ttii (2011 Április 1)

engem 20 után sem enged


----------



## ttii (2011 Április 1)




----------



## ttii (2011 Április 1)

nekem is, de oscart nálam nem ér meg


----------



## berczellya (2011 Április 1)

micsoda infók


----------



## berczellya (2011 Április 1)

dejók


----------



## leszter12 (2011 Április 1)

Live life 1/4 mile at a time


----------



## berczellya (2011 Április 1)

hmm


----------



## leszter12 (2011 Április 1)

és letelt a két nap?


----------



## berczellya (2011 Április 1)

köszi a szép verseket, csak párat ismertem


----------



## eszteraniko (2011 Április 1)

szia


----------



## leszter12 (2011 Április 1)

valami olyat írt, hogy 20 hozzászólás és két nap


----------



## eszteraniko (2011 Április 1)

gyonyoru idonk van


----------



## berczellya (2011 Április 1)

hmm, ezeket ki fogom próbálni


----------



## eszteraniko (2011 Április 1)

udvozollek


----------



## eszteraniko (2011 Április 1)

sut a nap


----------



## leszter12 (2011 Április 1)

colin firth jó volt benne


----------



## eszteraniko (2011 Április 1)

ma aprilis elseje van


----------



## berczellya (2011 Április 1)

lol


----------



## eszteraniko (2011 Április 1)

szep az ido


----------



## Andrea1979 (2011 Április 1)

Én is alig várom, hogy letölthessek.......


----------



## leszter12 (2011 Április 1)

már csak 2 hozzászólás hiányzik


----------



## eszteraniko (2011 Április 1)

megerkeztek a golyak


----------



## leszter12 (2011 Április 1)

és


----------



## eszteraniko (2011 Április 1)

hamarosan jonnek a fecskek is


----------



## leszter12 (2011 Április 1)

remélem két nap múlva már engedi rendesen használni az oldalt!


----------



## eszteraniko (2011 Április 1)

a reten kinyiltak az ibolyak


----------



## Andrea1979 (2011 Április 1)

Sziasztok, nagyon tetszik ez a téma.


----------



## eszteraniko (2011 Április 1)

a ret kizoldult


----------



## eszteraniko (2011 Április 1)

a madarak szepen csicseregnek


----------



## leszter12 (2011 Április 1)

Szia ttii!


----------



## eszteraniko (2011 Április 1)

kozeledik husvet


----------



## eszteraniko (2011 Április 1)

gyonyoru a napsutes


----------



## eszteraniko (2011 Április 1)

kellemes a delutan


----------



## eszteraniko (2011 Április 1)

remelem a hetvege is kellemes lesz


----------



## eszteraniko (2011 Április 1)

sziasztok


----------



## eszteraniko (2011 Április 1)

nagyon szep az ido


----------



## eszteraniko (2011 Április 1)

megjottek a golyak


----------



## eszteraniko (2011 Április 1)

a fecskek is hamarosan it lesznek


----------



## eszteraniko (2011 Április 1)

a ret szepen kezdett zoldulni


----------



## eszteraniko (2011 Április 1)

a madarak szepen csicseregnek


----------



## AliceH. (2011 Április 1)

Sziasztok!


----------



## jucim (2011 Április 1)

hali


----------



## jucim (2011 Április 1)

nemsokára meglesz a 20


----------



## jucim (2011 Április 1)

remélem addig nem szakad meg a net mint mindig


----------



## jucim (2011 Április 1)

:33:


----------



## jucim (2011 Április 1)

:44::44:


----------



## jucim (2011 Április 1)

:55:


----------



## jucim (2011 Április 1)

:11::11::11::11::11::11::11::11::11::11::11::11::11::11::11::11::11::11::11::11::11::11::11::11::11::11::11::11::11::11::11::11::11::11::11::11::11:


----------



## jucim (2011 Április 1)

:88:


----------



## jucim (2011 Április 1)

2


----------



## jucim (2011 Április 1)

1


----------



## jucim (2011 Április 1)

zero


----------



## jucim (2011 Április 1)

Miért nem enged leszedni??


----------



## Amphenol (2011 Április 1)

Na mire meglesz a 20 ... )


----------



## Amphenol (2011 Április 1)

Amphenol írta:


> Na mire meglesz a 20 ... )




Nem is már csak 18 )


----------



## Amphenol (2011 Április 1)

Persze még a 2 nap is ...

Addig is minden olvasónak minden jót !


----------



## quentint (2011 Április 1)

Üdv mindenkinek! Ugyan eléggé önös okból regisztráltam, de remélem elnézitek majd ezt nekem


----------



## Amphenol (2011 Április 1)

Közben írok máshova is értelmeset ( remélem mások szerint is  )


----------



## bende18 (2011 Április 1)

Bende18


----------



## bende18 (2011 Április 1)

bende17


----------



## quentint (2011 Április 1)

Amphenol írta:


> Közben írok máshova is értelmeset ( remélem mások szerint is  )


Én például örülök az írásodnak, mert így nem önmagamnak fogok válaszolni


----------



## szatyko (2011 Április 1)

Sziasztok!!! Egyébként ebben egyet értek mert egy csomo baromságot irogatnak!!!


----------



## Andrea1979 (2011 Április 1)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Andrea1979 (2011 Április 1)

Érdekes dolgok.


----------



## Laccee (2011 Április 1)

mama


----------



## Andrea1979 (2011 Április 1)

Köszi az oldalt, nagyon szeretem a sütiket.


----------



## editmaci (2011 Április 1)

*.*

Ez tuti5


----------



## editmaci (2011 Április 1)

*,*

Ez tuti6


----------



## editmaci (2011 Április 1)

*-*

Ez a tuti


----------



## editmaci (2011 Április 1)

*.*

Ez tuti7


----------



## editmaci (2011 Április 1)

*1*

Ez tuti8


----------



## editmaci (2011 Április 1)

*k*

Ez tuti9


----------



## editmaci (2011 Április 1)

*j*

Ez tuti10


----------



## quentint (2011 Április 1)

Laccee írta:


> mama


Hmmm... talán be kellene állnom a sorba?


----------



## editmaci (2011 Április 1)

*m*

Tuti jó ez az oldal....


----------



## editmaci (2011 Április 1)

*.*

Tuti jó ez az oldal....2


----------



## editmaci (2011 Április 1)

*.*

Tuti jó ez az oldal....3


----------



## editmaci (2011 Április 1)

*é*

Tuti jó ez az oldal....4


----------



## editmaci (2011 Április 1)

*h*

Tuti jó ez az oldal....5


----------



## editmaci (2011 Április 1)

*,*

Tuti jó ez az oldal....6


----------



## editmaci (2011 Április 1)

*m*

Tuti jó ez az oldal....7


----------



## editmaci (2011 Április 1)

*b*

Tuti jó ez az oldal....8


----------



## editmaci (2011 Április 1)

*k*

Tuti jó ez az oldal....9


----------



## benczemonika01 (2011 Április 1)

Sziasztok


----------



## benczemonika01 (2011 Április 1)

Nem tudom hogy még mennyit kell írnom.


----------



## benczemonika01 (2011 Április 1)

Remélem a képekhez való hozzászólás is számít.


----------



## benczemonika01 (2011 Április 1)

Szép időnk van


----------



## Andrea1979 (2011 Április 1)

Jó ez a téma. Tetszik.


----------



## benczemonika01 (2011 Április 1)

" Aki tudja a hogyant, mindig fog találni munkát.
 Aki ismeri a miértet, mindig a főnöke lesz. "  Ralph Waldo Emerson


----------



## benczemonika01 (2011 Április 1)

Egy hiba - nem öröm - de ki lehet javítani.
Két hiba - nem árt odafigyelni.
Három hiba - biztos baj lesz belőle.
Négy hiba már nem lehet, mert addigra összedől valami. ​


----------



## benczemonika01 (2011 Április 1)

A szegénység csaknem mindig egyenes arányban áll a tehetséggel. (PLEHANOV)


----------



## benczemonika01 (2011 Április 1)

E. Bersot gondolata: 
Az élet csak egy pillanat. De ez a pillanat elég, hogy örökkévaló dolgokat cselekedjünk.


----------



## benczemonika01 (2011 Április 1)

" A gondolkodás olyan mint az ejtőernyő. Akkor jó, ha nyitott! "
ingyenes képeslapról


----------



## benczemonika01 (2011 Április 1)

Kétféle ember létezik: az egyik mindig megmondja, mit gondol, a másiknak 
vannak barátai.


----------



## benczemonika01 (2011 Április 1)

Magyarország térképét újra kell rajzolni, mert a tudósok rájöttek, hogy
Magyarország a csodával határos.


----------



## benczemonika01 (2011 Április 1)

„ Ha meg szeretnél állni, hogy kirúzsozd magad, minden forgalmi lámpa zöldre kapcsol. ”


----------



## benczemonika01 (2011 Április 1)

„ A biztosítás mindenre kiterjed, csak arra nem, ami megtörténik. ”


----------



## benczemonika01 (2011 Április 1)

„ Csak akkor jön a busz, ha már gyalog olyan közel értél az úti célodhoz, hogy nem érdemes buszra
szállnod. ”


----------



## lali06 (2011 Április 1)

szia


----------



## lali06 (2011 Április 1)

Jó fej vagy


----------



## benczemonika01 (2011 Április 1)

„ Ha nem sietsz, a forgalmi lámpa abban a pillanatban vált zöldre amikor az autód teljesen leállt. ”


----------



## benczemonika01 (2011 Április 1)

„ Az autóbusz olyan jármő, mely az úttest túloldalán ellenkezı irányban közlekedik. ”


----------



## benczemonika01 (2011 Április 1)

„ A rejtett hibák sohasem maradnak rejtve. ”


----------



## benczemonika01 (2011 Április 1)

„ Ha végre nekilátsz valaminek, előbb még valami mást kell csinálnod. ”


----------



## quentint (2011 Április 1)

benczemonika01 írta:


> Sziasztok


Szia neked is! Tetszetősek az idézetek


----------



## benczemonika01 (2011 Április 1)

„ Édesanyám, köszöntelek
most e meghitt ünnepen,
azt kívánom most és mindig,
mindig maradj meg nekem. ”
 
​


----------



## lali06 (2011 Április 1)

*szia*

szia


----------



## benczemonika01 (2011 Április 1)

„ Senki sem érdemli meg könnyeidet, aki pedig megérdemli, az nem fog sírásra késztetni.  ”


----------



## benczemonika01 (2011 Április 1)

„ Ne vesztegesd idődet arra, aki nem tart téged érdemesnek arra, hogy veled töltse.  ”


----------



## editmaci (2011 Április 1)

Sziasztok, remek honlap! Örülök, hogy ellátogattam ide... mostantól gyakran fogok ide jönni!


----------



## editmaci (2011 Április 1)

Ec-pec,kimehetsz,


----------



## editmaci (2011 Április 1)

Minden kijárat egyben bejárat valahová.


----------



## editmaci (2011 Április 1)

Sziasztok!
Köszi a lehetőséget a hozzászólás- gyűjtögetéshez:smile:


----------



## editmaci (2011 Április 1)

Feel good!!!:55::55::55:


----------



## editmaci (2011 Április 1)

Szia almaspite, nagyon tetszik a neved.


----------



## editmaci (2011 Április 1)

lesz még maga is nős ember Lali


----------



## quentint (2011 Április 1)

editmaci írta:


> Sziasztok, remek honlap! Örülök, hogy ellátogattam ide... mostantól gyakran fogok ide jönni!


Szia neked is!


----------



## editmaci (2011 Április 1)

A szegénység csaknem mindig egyenes arányban áll a tehetséggel. (PLEHANOV)


----------



## editmaci (2011 Április 1)

E. Bersot gondolata: 
Az élet csak egy pillanat. De ez a pillanat elég, hogy örökkévaló dolgokat cselekedjünk.


----------



## editmaci (2011 Április 1)

" A gondolkodás olyan mint az ejtőernyő. Akkor jó, ha nyitott! "
ingyenes képeslapról


----------



## editmaci (2011 Április 1)

Kétféle ember létezik: az egyik mindig megmondja, mit gondol, a másiknak 
vannak barátai.


----------



## editmaci (2011 Április 1)

Magyarország térképét újra kell rajzolni, mert a tudósok rájöttek, hogy
Magyarország a csodával határos.


----------



## editmaci (2011 Április 1)

„ A biztosítás mindenre kiterjed, csak arra nem, ami megtörténik. ”


----------



## editmaci (2011 Április 1)

„ Csak akkor jön a busz, ha már gyalog olyan közel értél az úti célodhoz, hogy nem érdemes buszra
szállnod. ”


----------



## editmaci (2011 Április 1)

" Aki tudja a hogyant, mindig fog találni munkát.
 Aki ismeri a miértet, mindig a főnöke lesz. " Ralph Waldo Emerson


----------



## editmaci (2011 Április 1)

„ Ha meg szeretnél állni, hogy kirúzsozd magad, minden forgalmi lámpa zöldre kapcsol. ”


----------



## editmaci (2011 Április 1)

Hello, tavasz van végre és a nap is süt.
Persze csak napközben nem este.

És Nálatok milyen az idő?


----------



## Andrea1979 (2011 Április 1)

Nálunk borult esős idő van.


----------



## AGETIN (2011 Április 1)

Ahol én lakom, ott hatalmas vihar volt ezelőtt kb. 1 órája (égdörgéssel, széllel, ahogy illik!)


----------



## Nyüzike (2011 Április 1)

Szép napot mindenkinek


----------



## Nyüzike (2011 Április 1)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


Ez tényleg így van?


----------



## Edit02 (2011 Április 1)

vészjelző


----------



## can542 (2011 Április 1)

yes


----------



## can542 (2011 Április 1)

Tegnap beállított hozzám egy Tyrannosaurus Rex és Hamlet.
Volt nagy dínóm, dánom.


----------



## can542 (2011 Április 1)

Mit csinálsz, ha a sivatagban állsz egy oroszlánnal szemben, és csak egy alma van belevarrva a zsebedbe?
Türelmesen vársz. A türelem rózsát terem. Nincsen rózsa tövis nélkül. A tövissel kivágod az almát a zsebedbõl és eldobod. Az alma nem esik messze a fájától. Felmászol a fára és ezzel nagy kõ esett le a szívedrõl, ami el is találja az oroszlán fejét. Ezzel lóvá tetted és kilovagolsz a sivatagból.


----------



## can542 (2011 Április 1)

- Drágám, mondd, hogy szeretsz!...
- Szeretlek.
- Mondd azt, hogy, imádlak, életem, te vagy a mindenem...
- Imádlak, életem, te vagy a mindenem.
- Most mondj valamit magadtól is, kérlek...
- Aludjá má vazzeg.


----------



## Edit02 (2011 Április 1)

helló mindenkinek Én még nagyon kezdő lehetek köztetek. Olyan kódokról ,mintákról beszéltek, amelyekről én még nem is hallottam... No majdcsak tanulok tőletek.


----------



## can542 (2011 Április 1)

Egyetemen zárthelyi dolgozat kiosztásakor, kérdezi a tanár:
- Kolléga, tudja Ön milyen a Dolby Surround ZH?
- Ööö... Nem tudom, tanár úr.
- 5 pont, 1-es.


----------



## can542 (2011 Április 1)

Házsártos feleség mondja a férjének:
- Mennyivel jobban tettem volna, ha magához AZ ördöghöz mentem volna feleségül!
- Erre NE is gondolj! Közeli rokonok nem házasodhatnak!


----------



## Edit02 (2011 Április 1)

végre e héten is nevettem egy jót....


----------



## Goldmund (2011 Április 1)

üdv


----------



## Goldmund (2011 Április 1)

s


----------



## Nyüzike (2011 Április 1)

Szép estét mindenkinek


----------



## Goldmund (2011 Április 1)

ss


----------



## fjutka (2011 Április 1)

vagyok


----------



## Goldmund (2011 Április 1)

aas


----------



## Goldmund (2011 Április 1)

aa


----------



## Goldmund (2011 Április 1)

aassd


----------



## Goldmund (2011 Április 1)

dfvf


----------



## Goldmund (2011 Április 1)

cccxc


----------



## Goldmund (2011 Április 1)

efsw


----------



## Goldmund (2011 Április 1)

sdss


----------



## Goldmund (2011 Április 1)

gege


----------



## Goldmund (2011 Április 1)

jhsth


----------



## Goldmund (2011 Április 1)

shgasdh


----------



## Goldmund (2011 Április 1)

atjhath


----------



## Goldmund (2011 Április 1)

adha


----------



## Goldmund (2011 Április 1)

hadhadfb


----------



## Goldmund (2011 Április 1)

asfdasf


----------



## Goldmund (2011 Április 1)

gfhgdf


----------



## Goldmund (2011 Április 1)

asfasffaa


----------



## opilevi (2011 Április 1)

ötletes


----------



## Goldmund (2011 Április 1)

sdgasg


----------



## opilevi (2011 Április 1)

Köszi, nagyon tetszik


----------



## opilevi (2011 Április 1)

mindig kell egy jó tanács


----------



## Goldmund (2011 Április 1)

sdfsdgfsdg


----------



## opilevi (2011 Április 1)

így könnyebben lehet tanulni


----------



## kocosjozsi (2011 Április 1)

Köszi szépen a feltöltést


----------



## kocosjozsi (2011 Április 1)

Köszi szépen a feltöltést.


----------



## kocosjozsi (2011 Április 1)

thx


----------



## kocosjozsi (2011 Április 1)

köszi szépen


----------



## kocosjozsi (2011 Április 1)

köszi a feltöltést. thx


----------



## Marietta28 (2011 Április 1)

*Kedves Katalin!*

kissNagyon szépen köszönöm a segítséget kiss


----------



## Elizabet_b (2011 Április 1)

ragya


----------



## Elizabet_b (2011 Április 1)

ragad


----------



## Elizabet_b (2011 Április 1)

ragaszt


----------



## Szedit17 (2011 Április 1)

Köszönöm a feltöltést  már alig emlékeztem erre a mesére, de most újra megnézhettem ^^


----------



## Szedit17 (2011 Április 1)

Köszönöm a filmet, nagy kedvenc lett


----------



## KZee (2011 Április 1)

Sziasztok!


----------



## KZee (2011 Április 1)

Mizujs?


----------



## ValCsil (2011 Április 1)

sziasztok


----------



## KZee (2011 Április 1)

Ki van itt?


----------



## ValCsil (2011 Április 1)

szép estét mindenkinek


----------



## ValCsil (2011 Április 1)

én itt vagyok


----------



## quentint (2011 Április 1)

Szép estét mindenkinek!


----------



## KZee (2011 Április 1)

-Hogyan lehet felismerni egy tűzoltót
civilben egy tömött buszon?
-???
-Nagyon nehezen.....


----------



## KZee (2011 Április 1)

-Vezetékneve?
-Kovács.
-Keresztneve?
-István.
-Házas?
-Nem.
-Neme?
-De nem ám!!!


----------



## quentint (2011 Április 1)

KZee írta:


> -Hogyan lehet felismerni egy tűzoltót
> civilben egy tömött buszon?
> -???
> -Nagyon nehezen.....


Tetszett :lol:


----------



## KZee (2011 Április 1)

A magyar nyelv szép,és egyben rengeteg
lehetőséget nyújt.
Vegyük például az egyik legszebb szavunkat:mama.
Ha ebből egy betűt elveszünk,hármat pedig kicserélünk,
az eredmény:sör.


----------



## KZee (2011 Április 1)

A rab dúdolgat a cellájában.
Az őr rá szól:
-Mit képzel,egy börtönben
énekel?
-Dobjon ki,ha nem tetszik!!!


----------



## KZee (2011 Április 1)

Az orvos a tökrészeg pácienshez:
-Tudja maga,hogy évente 50 ezer
magyar hal meg az alkohol miatt?
-Nekem aztán mindegy,én svéd vagyok...


----------



## KZee (2011 Április 1)

-Mi az AVATAR?
-Felnőtt hupikék törpikék.


----------



## KZee (2011 Április 1)

A skót temetkezési vállalkozó
kérdezi az alkalmazotjától:
-Mondja,sikerült rábeszélni az öreg McDonaldot,
hogy sírhelyet vásároljon magának?
-Nem,semmiképp nem akar.
-Pedig egyszer mindenki meghal.
-Igen,de ő abban reménykedik,hátha vízbe fullad.


----------



## KZee (2011 Április 1)

-Miért jön fel az albán tengeralattjáró
kétpercenként a víz alól?
-Hogy az evezősök levegőt vehessenek.


----------



## twist (2011 Április 1)

oibfffffffffffffff


----------



## twist (2011 Április 1)

Kanada
Magyarország
Nagyvilág
Színes
Hír Beküldése
Fórum
Galéria
Blogok
Chat
Apróhirdetés
Társkereső
Kapcsolat Vezérlőpult	Blogok Súgó	Közösség Naptár	Új üzenetek	Keresés Gyors linkek Kilépés

CanadaHun - Kanadai Magyarok Fóruma > Beszélgető - Dumcsi > Szójátékok és játékok > Jelenléti iv 
Válasz a Témára


----------



## twist (2011 Április 1)

Kanada
Magyarország
Nagyvilág
Színes
Hír Beküldése
Fórum
Galéria
Kanada
Magyarország
Nagyvilág
Színes
Hír Beküldése
Fórum
Galéria
Blogok
Chat
Apróhirdetés
Társkereső
Kapcsolat Vezérlőpult	Blogok Súgó	Közösség Naptár	Új üzenetek	Keresés Gyors linkek Kilépés

n	CanadaHun - Kanadai Magyarok Fóruma > Beszélgető - Dumcsi > Szójátékok és játékok > Jelenléti iv 
Válasz a Témára
Blogok
Chat
Apróhirdetés
Társkereső
Kapcsolat Vezérlőpult	Blogok Súgó	Közösség Naptár	Új üzenetek	Keresés Gyors linkek Kilépés

CanadaHun - Kanadai Magyarok Fóruma > Beszélgető - Dumcsi > Szójátékok és játékok > Jelenléti iv 
Válasz a Témára
Kanada
Magyarország
Nagyvilág
Színes
Hír Beküldése
Fórum
Galéria
Blogok
Chat
Apróhirdetés
Társkereső
Kapcsolat Vezérlőpult	Blogok Súgó	Közösség Naptár	Új üzenetek	Keresés Gyors linkek Kilépés

CanadaHun - Kanadai Magyarok Fóruma > Beszélgető - Dumcsi > Szójátékok és játékok > Jelenléti iv 
Válasz a Témára
Kanada
Magyarország
Nagyvilág
Színes
Hír Beküldése
Fórum
Galéria
Blogok
Chat
Apróhirdetés
Társkereső
Kapcsolat Vezérlőpult	Blogok Súgó	Közösség Naptár	Új üzenetek	Keresés Gyors linkek Kilépés

CanadaHun - Kanadai Magyarok Fóruma > Beszélgető - Dumcsi > Szójátékok és játékok > Jelenléti iv 
Válasz a Témára


----------



## twist (2011 Április 1)

Kanada
Magyarország
Nagyvilág
Színes
Hír Beküldése
Fórum
Galéria
Blogok
Chat
Apróhirdetés
Társkereső
Kapcsolat Vezérlőpult	Blogok Súgó	Közösség Naptár	Új üzenetek	Keresés Gyors linkek Kilépés

CanadaHun - Kanadai Magyarok Fóruma > Beszélgető - Dumcsi > Szójátékok és játékok > Jelenléti iv 
Válasz a Témáratusz: Elérhető (online) 
Üzenet: 4
Köszönet: 0
0 alkalo


----------



## twist (2011 Április 1)

tusz: Elérhető (online) 
Üzenet: 4
Köszönet: 0
0 alkalo


----------



## KZee (2011 Április 1)

Két barátnő beszélget:
-Hogy vannak a gyerekeid?
-Jaj,ne is kérdezd!
Szegény fiam egy igen
lusta nőt vett feleségül.
Délig fel sem kel az ágyból,
egész nap költekezik,
este nem főz,hanem
elviteti magát valami drága étterembe.
-És a lányoddal mi ujság?
-Arany élete van.A férje ágyba viszi neki
a reggelit,ellátja pénzzel és minden este
vacsorázni mennek.


----------



## barika15 (2011 Április 1)

ttgfdfg


----------



## twist (2011 Április 1)

Gyors hozzászólás


----------



## twist (2011 Április 1)

Hol: egyvmi


----------



## twist (2011 Április 1)

CanadaHun - Kanadai Magyarok Fóruma csapata


----------



## twist (2011 Április 1)

Thank you for registering


----------



## twist (2011 Április 1)

Köszönettel,
CanadaHun - Kanadai Magyarok Fóruma csapata


----------



## twist (2011 Április 1)

http://farmerama.hu


----------



## barika15 (2011 Április 1)

ddwdw


----------



## barika15 (2011 Április 1)

dwdwfdsfsfdsfsfsdfsdfdsfsdfdsfsfsfdsdfdsfdsfsfsfs


----------



## twist (2011 Április 1)

Köszönjük regisztrációdat a CanadaHun - Kanadai Magyarok Fóruma oldalán.


----------



## twist (2011 Április 1)

A legjobbakat,
A CanadaHun - Kanadai Magyarok Fóruma csapata


----------



## twist (2011 Április 1)

Reméljük jól fogod magad érezni közösségünkben.


----------



## twist (2011 Április 1)

Reméljük jól fogod magad érezni közösségünkben. -


----------



## twist (2011 Április 1)

Reméljük jól fogod magad érezni közösségünkben.d


----------



## twist (2011 Április 1)

Letölteni csak Állandó Tagok tudnak


----------



## twist (2011 Április 1)

órának kell eltelnie a
regisztrációdtól számítva.


----------



## twist (2011 Április 1)

Témakör: Üdvözlünk a CanadaHun - Kanadai Magyarok Fóruma oldalán!


----------



## deplus (2011 Április 1)

1


----------



## deplus (2011 Április 1)

2


----------



## deplus (2011 Április 1)

3


----------



## twist (2011 Április 1)

Nincsenek könyvtárak, amelyekről feliratkozást törölni lehetne!


----------



## deplus (2011 Április 1)

4


----------



## deplus (2011 Április 1)

5


----------



## twist (2011 Április 1)

Nincsenek könyvtárak, amelyekre fel lehetne iratkozni!


----------



## deplus (2011 Április 1)

6


----------



## twist (2011 Április 1)

Nincsenek könyvtárak, amelyekre fel lehetne iratkozni!Nincsenek könyvtárak, amelyekre fe


----------



## deplus (2011 Április 1)

7


----------



## twist (2011 Április 1)

or
0 (össz.: 25)


----------



## deplus (2011 Április 1)

8


----------



## deplus (2011 Április 1)

9


----------



## twist (2011 Április 1)

A legjobbakat,
A CanadaHun - Kanadai Magyarok Fóruma csapata


----------



## twist (2011 Április 1)

or
0 (össnb


----------



## deplus (2011 Április 1)

10


----------



## deplus (2011 Április 1)

11


----------



## deplus (2011 Április 1)

12


----------



## deplus (2011 Április 1)

13


----------



## deplus (2011 Április 1)

14


----------



## deplus (2011 Április 1)

15


----------



## deplus (2011 Április 1)

16


----------



## deplus (2011 Április 1)

17


----------



## deplus (2011 Április 1)

18


----------



## deplus (2011 Április 1)

19


----------



## deplus (2011 Április 1)

20 és pusssssz


----------



## deplus (2011 Április 1)




----------



## hatfalpeti (2011 Április 1)

hello


----------



## hatfalpeti (2011 Április 1)

köszi


----------



## hatfalpeti (2011 Április 1)

ez a nemtudo hanyadik


----------



## hatfalpeti (2011 Április 1)

megnézem


----------



## hatfalpeti (2011 Április 1)

később


----------



## hatfalpeti (2011 Április 1)

még kell


----------



## hatfalpeti (2011 Április 1)

10


----------



## hatfalpeti (2011 Április 1)

9


----------



## hatfalpeti (2011 Április 1)

8


----------



## hatfalpeti (2011 Április 1)

7


----------



## hatfalpeti (2011 Április 1)

6


----------



## hatfalpeti (2011 Április 1)

5


----------



## hatfalpeti (2011 Április 1)

4


----------



## hatfalpeti (2011 Április 1)

3


----------



## hatfalpeti (2011 Április 1)

2


----------



## hatfalpeti (2011 Április 1)

1


----------



## hatfalpeti (2011 Április 1)

0


----------



## hatfalpeti (2011 Április 1)

00


----------



## hatfalpeti (2011 Április 1)

köszi


----------



## gemini93 (2011 Április 2)

Üdv Mindenki 
Nagyon jó a fórum sok ritkaságot lehet találni 
Nekem is lenne egy kérésem Az Oroszlánfejű herceg, vagy Argai herceg címen futó francia rajzfilm sorozatot keresem, már nagyon rég óta. Gyerekkorom egyik kedvence volt, és nagyon sajnáltam mikor vége lett.
Ha valaki tudja tegye fel nagyon megköszönném


----------



## Johnny R. (2011 Április 2)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


Nekem már megvan a 20 hozzászólás és több mint 2 éve vagyok tag, mégsem engedi letölteni azt az egy e-bookot, amit szeretnék


----------



## nyulja (2011 Április 2)

Köszi!


----------



## nyulja (2011 Április 2)

:d


melitta írta:


> aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


----------



## nyulja (2011 Április 2)

:d


melitta írta:


> aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


----------



## nyulja (2011 Április 2)

nyulja írta:


> :d


----------



## nyulja (2011 Április 2)

_jó,jó_


----------



## nyulja (2011 Április 2)

:99:


----------



## nyulja (2011 Április 2)

nyulja írta:


> :99:


----------



## nyulja (2011 Április 2)

:shock:


nyulja írta:


>


----------



## nyulja (2011 Április 2)

:11::11:


----------



## nyulja (2011 Április 2)

:``:


----------



## nyulja (2011 Április 2)

kiss


----------



## nyulja (2011 Április 2)

:444:


----------



## nyulja (2011 Április 2)




----------



## nyulja (2011 Április 2)

:!:


----------



## nyulja (2011 Április 2)




----------



## nyulja (2011 Április 2)




----------



## nyulja (2011 Április 2)

:12:


----------



## nyulja (2011 Április 2)

nagyon jó az oldal


----------



## quentint (2011 Április 2)

Jó reggelt mindenkinek - illetve az időzónának megfelelő napszakot


----------



## feri196 (2011 Április 2)

Szuper! Sziasztok!


----------



## feri196 (2011 Április 2)

2tedik


----------



## feri196 (2011 Április 2)

3 három


----------



## feri196 (2011 Április 2)

4 - négy merhogy...


----------



## feri196 (2011 Április 2)

adószám:* 19173696-1-11*


----------



## feri196 (2011 Április 2)

Shan Oakes és Bill Rigby szerdán érkezett iskolánkba, ahol két tanórán vettek részt.


----------



## feri196 (2011 Április 2)

ragasztott Több könyv együttes rendelése esetén kedvezményes...


----------



## feri196 (2011 Április 2)

Március 21-22.-én a 9.C osztály ismét rendhagyó gazdasági környezet órán vehetett részt


----------



## feri196 (2011 Április 2)

A nyelvi szakmacsoportok is érdekes programokkal színesítették


----------



## feri196 (2011 Április 2)

A szakképzés szakmastruktúrájának kialakítását meghatározó legfőbb tényezők a munkaerőpiac jelenlegi és várható igényei, valamint az iskola alapvetően gazdasági, ügyviteli, informatikai szakemberképző profilja.


----------



## feri196 (2011 Április 2)

A cukorbetegek diétájának lényege a napjában többszörre elosztott, egyszerre viszonylag kevés szénhidrátmennyiséget tartalmazó, zsír- és energiaszegény, rostdús étrend.


----------



## feri196 (2011 Április 2)

A napi stressz, az időjárás változásai, vagy egy késő esti, nehéz vacsora is okozhat álmatlan éjszakákat. Ha ez az állapot tartósan fennáll, a kóros kialvatlanság súlyos problémákat idéz elő a beteg életében.


----------



## feri196 (2011 Április 2)

Az alvás elméletileg a béke és a pihenés időszaka. A legtöbbünk éjszakai élete mélyalvásból és álmokkal teli REM fázisokból áll. Amikor azonban az alvásritmus felborul, ijesztő dolgok történhetnek. Sőt, egyes alvászavarok inkább hasonlítanak egy horrorfilmre, mint a való életre.


----------



## feri196 (2011 Április 2)

*1. Rémálmok*


----------



## feri196 (2011 Április 2)

*2. Alvajárás
*

*3. Éjszakai rémület
*

*4. Alvási hallucinációk
*

*5. Robbanó fej szindróma*

*
*

*
*

*
*


----------



## feri196 (2011 Április 2)

*6. Alvási paralízis
*

*7. REM mozgászavar
*

*8. Éjszakai alvási evészavar
*

*9. Szexomnia

*

*
*

*
*

*
*


----------



## feri196 (2011 Április 2)

*10. Álmatlanság*


----------



## feri196 (2011 Április 2)

*9. Szexomnia*



Még az alvási evészavarnál is furcsább az éjszakai tudattalan szex, vagyis a szexomnia. A betegség egyes esetekben csak zavaró éjszakai epizódokkal jár (hangos nyögések), de nagyon veszélyes is lehet, sokan ugyanis álmukban maszturbálnak, vagy megpróbálnak megerőszakolni másokat. A betegség, amelyet először 1996-ban írtak le, ismeretlen eredetű.


----------



## feri196 (2011 Április 2)

*6. Alvási paralízis*



A rendellenesség a REM fázisban lép fel, és hatására az alvó úgy érzi, teljesen megbénult és nem tud mozogni. A betegség gyakran hallucinációkkal jár együtt, ami még kellemetlenebbé teszi a mozdulatlan állapotot.


----------



## feri196 (2011 Április 2)

*5. Robbanó fej szindróma*



Ez az alvási rendellenesség a mélyalvás fázisban jelentkezik, amikor az alvó hirtelen úgy érzi, hogy majd szétrobban a feje egy rendkívül erős, éles zajtól. Az állapot nem jár fájdalommal, és nem veszélyes, de kialakulásának okairól egyelőre nem tudunk semmit.


----------



## feri196 (2011 Április 2)

ennyit erről. remélem sokat okosodtattok! ;-)


----------



## quentint (2011 Április 2)

Ha sokat nem is, de azért mindenképpen többet, mintha csak egy növekvő számsort olvashattam volna


----------



## gemini93 (2011 Április 2)




----------



## Lócziné (2011 Április 2)

Most regisztráltam, még nem mindent találok, de remélem megoldódik ez a problémám is.


----------



## Lócziné (2011 Április 2)

Nagyon örülök annak, hogy itt mintákat találok, hiszen a boltokban elég drágák.


----------



## Lócziné (2011 Április 2)

Már nagyon- nagyon várom hogy elteljen a 48 óra, és meg tudjam nézni a csatolt fájlokat is.


----------



## Lócziné (2011 Április 2)

Sajnos egyenlőre elég nehezen igazodok el az oldalakon, remélem ez is megoldódóik hamarosan.


----------



## Lócziné (2011 Április 2)

Érdekelnének letölthető goblein és keresztszemes minták.


----------



## Lócziné (2011 Április 2)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Lócziné (2011 Április 2)

Üdvözlet Budapestről!


----------



## Lócziné (2011 Április 2)

Remélem hamarosan elérem a 20 üzenetet!


----------



## Lócziné (2011 Április 2)

Már nagyon várom hogy tag lehessek!


----------



## Lócziné (2011 Április 2)

Még nehezen igazodom el az oldalakon, de remélem ha tag leszek ez is könnyebbé válik.


----------



## Lócziné (2011 Április 2)

Egy kolléganőm ajánlotta ezt az oldalt, nagyon dicsérte.


----------



## Lócziné (2011 Április 2)

Különösen goblein és keresztszemes minták érdekelnének.


----------



## Lócziné (2011 Április 2)

Remélem le tudok majd tölteni leszámolható képeket!


----------



## Lócziné (2011 Április 2)

Már nagyon- nagyon várom, hogy tag lehessek, és megnézhessem a csatolt fájlokat!


----------



## tewe (2011 Április 2)

\\m/


----------



## Lócziné (2011 Április 2)

Egyenlőre elég nehezen veszem az akadályokat, de remélem hamarosan megoldódnak a problémáim!


----------



## tewe (2011 Április 2)

[hide]:d[/hide]


----------



## tewe (2011 Április 2)

:d


----------



## Lócziné (2011 Április 2)

Köszönöm a segítséget, remélem valahogyan majd csak összehozom a 20 üzenetet.


----------



## tewe (2011 Április 2)

:11:


----------



## tewe (2011 Április 2)

nem


----------



## Lócziné (2011 Április 2)

Olyan sok minden van feltöltve, hogy egyenlőre még nehezen tájékozódom az oldalak között.


----------



## tewe (2011 Április 2)

irány a 20 üzenetért


----------



## Lócziné (2011 Április 2)

Így még nehezebb, hogy még nem tudok mindent megnézni.


----------



## tewe (2011 Április 2)

20


----------



## Lócziné (2011 Április 2)

Olyan türelmetlen vagyok, mint egy kis gyerek, szeretném már nagyon megnézni a csatolt fájlokat!


----------



## Elizabet_b (2011 Április 2)

Sziasztok.

végre egy olyan hely ahol minden el van magyarázva mit és hol...


----------



## Elizabet_b (2011 Április 2)

Nagyon sok hibát vétettem mióta beléptem erre az oldalra és egyenlőre folyton csak azt kaptam hogy használd a keresőt. Aztán ami feltöltésre került cucc törlésre került. Erősen megrázó élmény volt. Azt hittem minden menni fog és mégsem olyan egyszerű.


----------



## Elizabet_b (2011 Április 2)

világosan látszik amit felraktam olyan minőségben tettem hogy valószinűleg az évekkel ezelőtt feltett anyag nem lehetett olyan jó ha még 90en hálásak érte. bár nem tartott sokáig.


----------



## Elizabet_b (2011 Április 2)

Szóval vagy nemjól működik a kereső, vagy én nem tudom használni.


----------



## Elizabet_b (2011 Április 2)

A "segítő" üzenetekből az nem derült ki számomra hogy hogy csináljam hogy jó legyen. csak az hogy amit tettem rosszul tettem és használjam a keresőt. Használtam. .....és nem hozott ki találatként olyat amit fel akartam tenni.


----------



## Elizabet_b (2011 Április 2)

Már nem merek feltölteni. inkább csak böngészek és nézelődök... bár ehhez nem kellett volna beregeisztrálni anélkül is megy.


----------



## Elizabet_b (2011 Április 2)

Talán egyszer majd én is tudok másokat érdekességekhez juttatni de egyenkőre csak figyelek és tanulok.


----------



## Elizabet_b (2011 Április 2)

És most egyedül beszélgetek.....


----------



## Elizabet_b (2011 Április 2)

Így ez télleg csak arra jó hogy begyűjtsek pár üzenetet


----------



## Elizabet_b (2011 Április 2)

Talán túl korán jöttem...


----------



## evilmonkey (2011 Április 2)

üdv mindeki


----------



## evilmonkey (2011 Április 2)

kimondottan rühellem az ilyen 20 hózzászólásos megkötéseket


----------



## Elizabet_b (2011 Április 2)

Nna. megint tanultam valamit. azt se tudtam hogy az üzik közt időkorlát van.


----------



## evilmonkey (2011 Április 2)

3


----------



## evilmonkey (2011 Április 2)

4


----------



## Elizabet_b (2011 Április 2)

Talán ezzel elkerülhetőek a gyors egymásutánban elküldött egyszavas üzenetek.. másra nem tudok gondolni.


----------



## evilmonkey (2011 Április 2)

5


----------



## evilmonkey (2011 Április 2)

6


----------



## evilmonkey (2011 Április 2)

7


----------



## Elizabet_b (2011 Április 2)

Kifejezném hálámat ezért a szobácskáért és tennék fel némi kreatív ötletes képeskönyvet.


----------



## evilmonkey (2011 Április 2)

3423


----------



## evilmonkey (2011 Április 2)

ezt q buziságot istnem


----------



## Elizabet_b (2011 Április 2)

jajj. ezt most nemtudom hogy a könyves szobába tegyem fel vagy ide is lehet képek sorozataként beilleszteni. ?


----------



## evilmonkey (2011 Április 2)

ne hiszem el


----------



## Elizabet_b (2011 Április 2)

help me!


----------



## evilmonkey (2011 Április 2)

komolyan mondom


----------



## evilmonkey (2011 Április 2)

agyfaszt kapok ettől


----------



## evilmonkey (2011 Április 2)

ii


----------



## evilmonkey (2011 Április 2)

tetűlassú


----------



## evilmonkey (2011 Április 2)

elcseszett egy rendesz ez így


----------



## evilmonkey (2011 Április 2)

da


----------



## evilmonkey (2011 Április 2)

we


----------



## evilmonkey (2011 Április 2)

21


----------



## evilmonkey (2011 Április 2)

889


----------



## evilmonkey (2011 Április 2)

78


----------



## evilmonkey (2011 Április 2)

23


----------



## Mastrius (2011 Április 2)

sziasztok


----------



## Mastrius (2011 Április 2)

mi értelme ennek a 20 hozzászólás dolognak?


----------



## miklosattila (2011 Április 2)

Köszönöm a lehetőséget


----------



## miklosattila (2011 Április 2)

Mert tényleg nagyon jó


----------



## Mastrius (2011 Április 2)

szívesen


----------



## miklosattila (2011 Április 2)

01


----------



## Mastrius (2011 Április 2)

úgy látszik, párhuzamosan írunk


----------



## miklosattila (2011 Április 2)

02


----------



## Mastrius (2011 Április 2)

frissítésnél kiakadt a számláló


----------



## Mastrius (2011 Április 2)

6


----------



## Mastrius (2011 Április 2)

hmm... időkorlát is van


----------



## Mastrius (2011 Április 2)

ez így rettentő izgalmas lesz


----------



## Mastrius (2011 Április 2)

9


----------



## Mastrius (2011 Április 2)

10


----------



## Mastrius (2011 Április 2)

11


----------



## Mastrius (2011 Április 2)

12


----------



## Mastrius (2011 Április 2)

13


----------



## Mastrius (2011 Április 2)

még 7


----------



## Mastrius (2011 Április 2)

1+1=2


----------



## Mastrius (2011 Április 2)

2+2=4


----------



## Mastrius (2011 Április 2)

4+4=8


----------



## Mastrius (2011 Április 2)

8+8=16


----------



## Mastrius (2011 Április 2)

16+16=32


----------



## Mastrius (2011 Április 2)

32+32=??


----------



## boros27 (2011 Április 2)

Köszi


----------



## boros27 (2011 Április 2)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


Kösz


----------



## boros27 (2011 Április 2)

boros27 írta:


> kösz


1+5=6


----------



## boros27 (2011 Április 2)

```

```



boros27 írta:


> Kösz


szia


----------



## boros27 (2011 Április 2)

boros27 írta:


> ```
> 
> ```
> szia


szia


----------



## boros27 (2011 Április 2)

boros27 írta:


> szia



szia


----------



## boros27 (2011 Április 2)

boros27 írta:


> szia



szia


----------



## boros27 (2011 Április 2)

boros27 írta:


> szia



szia


----------



## boros27 (2011 Április 2)

boros27 írta:


> szia



szia


----------



## boros27 (2011 Április 2)

boros27 írta:


> szia



szia


----------



## boros27 (2011 Április 2)

boros27 írta:


> szia



szia


----------



## boros27 (2011 Április 2)

boros27 írta:


> szia



szia


----------



## boros27 (2011 Április 2)

boros27 írta:


> szia



sziasztok


----------



## boros27 (2011 Április 2)

boros27 írta:


> sziasztok[/sziasztok


----------



## jucim (2011 Április 2)

Nem működik


----------



## boros27 (2011 Április 2)

boros27 írta:


> boros27 írta:
> 
> 
> > sziasztok[/sziasztok
> ...


----------



## boros27 (2011 Április 2)

jucim írta:


> Nem működik



Miért nem?


----------



## boros27 (2011 Április 2)

boros27 írta:


> Miért nem?



sziasztok Miért nem?


----------



## boros27 (2011 Április 2)

boros27 írta:


> sziasztok Miért nem?



sziasztok


----------



## boros27 (2011 Április 2)

boros27 írta:


> sziasztok



sziasztok


----------



## boros27 (2011 Április 2)

boros27 írta:


> sziasztok



hali


----------



## boros27 (2011 Április 2)

boros27 írta:


> hali



hello mizu?


----------



## jucim (2011 Április 2)

Sikerült!!!


----------



## Baliaka (2011 Április 2)

boros27 írta:


> hello mizu?


Hello


----------



## Baliaka (2011 Április 2)

Hello mindenki!
Helyzet?


----------



## Baliaka (2011 Április 2)

jucim írta:


> Sikerült!!!


Mi sikerült?


----------



## szgh (2011 Április 2)

*yo*

yo


----------



## Gandalf998 (2011 Április 2)

Mindenjót szintén Szegedről.


----------



## Gandalf998 (2011 Április 2)

Üdv Mindenkinek!


----------



## Gandalf998 (2011 Április 2)

Jó egészséget.


----------



## Gandalf998 (2011 Április 2)

Hm!!!


----------



## Gandalf998 (2011 Április 2)

Miért igy?


----------



## Gandalf998 (2011 Április 2)

Jó lenne?


----------



## Gandalf998 (2011 Április 2)

Nem sokára.


----------



## Gandalf998 (2011 Április 2)

Eljutok.


----------



## Gandalf998 (2011 Április 2)

A megfelelő.


----------



## Gandalf998 (2011 Április 2)

Szám.


----------



## Tikszi (2011 Április 2)

35


----------



## Tikszi (2011 Április 2)

34


----------



## Gandalf998 (2011 Április 2)

közelébe.


----------



## Tikszi (2011 Április 2)

33


----------



## Gandalf998 (2011 Április 2)

Majd


----------



## phineas003 (2011 Április 2)

Remek gyűjtemény 
Valakinek esetleg megvan Cserháti Zsuzsa - Akad amit nem gyógyít meg az idő sem c. számának a zenei alapja mert kellene nekem szerenádra mert most ballagok gimiből 
Köszike és aki tudna segíteni az e-mailban jelezze már. [email protected] Előre is köszike.


----------



## Tikszi (2011 Április 2)

32


----------



## Gandalf998 (2011 Április 2)

a


----------



## Tikszi (2011 Április 2)

31


----------



## Tikszi (2011 Április 2)

30


----------



## Gandalf998 (2011 Április 2)

lehetőséget


----------



## Gandalf998 (2011 Április 2)

használni


----------



## Tikszi (2011 Április 2)

29


----------



## phineas003 (2011 Április 2)

Régen én is csináltam de már abba hagytam :/


----------



## Gandalf998 (2011 Április 2)

tudom.


----------



## Tikszi (2011 Április 2)

28


----------



## Gandalf998 (2011 Április 2)

de addig


----------



## phineas003 (2011 Április 2)

köszike egy pár darabot le is szedtem


----------



## Tikszi (2011 Április 2)

27


----------



## Gandalf998 (2011 Április 2)

még 3


----------



## Gandalf998 (2011 Április 2)

netán 2


----------



## Tikszi (2011 Április 2)

26


----------



## Gandalf998 (2011 Április 2)

nem nem


----------



## Gandalf998 (2011 Április 2)

1?


----------



## Gandalf998 (2011 Április 2)

Igen!!!


----------



## Tikszi (2011 Április 2)

25


----------



## Tikszi (2011 Április 2)

23


----------



## Tikszi (2011 Április 2)

24


----------



## Tikszi (2011 Április 2)

22


----------



## phineas003 (2011 Április 2)

köszike


----------



## phineas003 (2011 Április 2)

remélem sikerül


----------



## Tikszi (2011 Április 2)

21


----------



## Tikszi (2011 Április 2)

20


----------



## Tikszi (2011 Április 2)

19


----------



## Tikszi (2011 Április 2)

18


----------



## Tikszi (2011 Április 2)

17


----------



## phineas003 (2011 Április 2)

Mama is szeret goblenezni


----------



## Tikszi (2011 Április 2)

16


----------



## phineas003 (2011 Április 2)

Még kezdő vagyok


----------



## phineas003 (2011 Április 2)

amúgy sziasztok


----------



## Aflwofxmwaf (2011 Április 2)

Nagyon örülök ennek a topiknak.


----------



## Aflwofxmwaf (2011 Április 2)

Itt össze lehet gyűjteni gyorsan a hsz-eket


----------



## Aflwofxmwaf (2011 Április 2)

3


----------



## Aflwofxmwaf (2011 Április 2)

4


----------



## Aflwofxmwaf (2011 Április 2)

5


----------



## Aflwofxmwaf (2011 Április 2)

6


----------



## Aflwofxmwaf (2011 Április 2)

7


----------



## dkiller (2011 Április 2)

Számomra csupán az az érdekesség, hogy egyszer mintha már összeszedtem volna a szükséges hozzászólásokat...


----------



## dkiller (2011 Április 2)

Vagy azóta megnövelték ezt a számot???


----------



## dkiller (2011 Április 2)

Mindenesetre nem látom ennek értelmét.


----------



## dkiller (2011 Április 2)

De hát a szabály az szabály, még ha értelmetlen is.


----------



## dkiller (2011 Április 2)

(Ha jól emlékszem valami verset írtam be soronként)


----------



## Aflwofxmwaf (2011 Április 2)

8


----------



## quentint (2011 Április 2)

Én még a 20 hozzászólásos határt olvastam tegnap. Ezt pedig tényleges hozzászólásokkal is meg lehet szerezni 48 óra alatt. Szerintem


----------



## Aflwofxmwaf (2011 Április 2)

9


----------



## Aflwofxmwaf (2011 Április 2)

10


----------



## Aflwofxmwaf (2011 Április 2)

11


----------



## Aflwofxmwaf (2011 Április 2)

12


----------



## Aflwofxmwaf (2011 Április 2)

13


----------



## Aflwofxmwaf (2011 Április 2)

14


----------



## Aflwofxmwaf (2011 Április 2)

15


----------



## Aflwofxmwaf (2011 Április 2)

16


----------



## Aflwofxmwaf (2011 Április 2)

17


----------



## Aflwofxmwaf (2011 Április 2)

18


----------



## Aflwofxmwaf (2011 Április 2)

19


----------



## altrixi (2011 Április 2)

jelen


----------



## Aflwofxmwaf (2011 Április 2)

20


----------



## eszti6890 (2011 Április 2)




----------



## eszti6890 (2011 Április 2)

Egyszer megköszönöm.


----------



## eszti6890 (2011 Április 2)

3


----------



## eszti6890 (2011 Április 2)

4


----------



## Fecsu43 (2011 Április 2)

*Radnóti*

Nekem nagyon tetszett a "Töredékek" verse.Oly korban éltem én...


----------



## Therese (2011 Április 2)

első


----------



## Therese (2011 Április 2)

sokáig el fog ez nekem tartani...


----------



## Therese (2011 Április 2)

3


----------



## Therese (2011 Április 2)

közben keresgélek


----------



## Therese (2011 Április 2)

jó ez a fórum!


----------



## Therese (2011 Április 2)

monday morning


----------



## Therese (2011 Április 2)

7.


----------



## Therese (2011 Április 2)

8.


----------



## Therese (2011 Április 2)

9.


----------



## Therese (2011 Április 2)

fele


----------



## Therese (2011 Április 2)

11


----------



## horto (2011 Április 2)

1


----------



## horto (2011 Április 2)

2


----------



## Therese (2011 Április 2)

12


----------



## horto (2011 Április 2)

3


----------



## horto (2011 Április 2)

4


----------



## Therese (2011 Április 2)

hajrá!


----------



## horto (2011 Április 2)

5


----------



## horto (2011 Április 2)

6


----------



## Therese (2011 Április 2)

14


----------



## horto (2011 Április 2)

7


----------



## Therese (2011 Április 2)

15


----------



## horto (2011 Április 2)

8


----------



## horto (2011 Április 2)

9


----------



## Therese (2011 Április 2)

16


----------



## horto (2011 Április 2)

10


----------



## Therese (2011 Április 2)

még 4


----------



## horto (2011 Április 2)

11


----------



## Therese (2011 Április 2)

18


----------



## Therese (2011 Április 2)

19


----------



## horto (2011 Április 2)

12


----------



## Therese (2011 Április 2)

vége


----------



## horto (2011 Április 2)

13


----------



## Therese (2011 Április 2)

ráadás


----------



## horto (2011 Április 2)

14


----------



## horto (2011 Április 2)

15


----------



## horto (2011 Április 2)

16


----------



## horto (2011 Április 2)

17


----------



## horto (2011 Április 2)

18


----------



## horto (2011 Április 2)

19


----------



## horto (2011 Április 2)

20


----------



## horto (2011 Április 2)

21


----------



## mancsipancsi (2011 Április 2)

szia


----------



## roxann (2011 Április 2)

puszka


----------



## roxann (2011 Április 2)

Szia Melitta!

Sajnalom,hogy nem vagy fent.
Olyan jo kedvű a keped,hogy mar ettől derül a kedvem.
Latom azt a jo izű nevetest.....es ez jo.
Köszönöm.

Roxan


----------



## johannaszabo (2011 Április 2)

*Szép napot!*



Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


Hello!


----------



## johannaszabo (2011 Április 2)

er


----------



## johannaszabo (2011 Április 2)

gh


----------



## johannaszabo (2011 Április 2)

sjk


----------



## johannaszabo (2011 Április 2)

gtgt


----------



## johannaszabo (2011 Április 2)

gtgtji


----------



## johannaszabo (2011 Április 2)

s


----------



## johannaszabo (2011 Április 2)

d


----------



## johannaszabo (2011 Április 2)

bhbh


----------



## johannaszabo (2011 Április 2)

vh


----------



## johannaszabo (2011 Április 2)

mk


----------



## johannaszabo (2011 Április 2)

bh


----------



## johannaszabo (2011 Április 2)

vc


----------



## johannaszabo (2011 Április 2)

hfhf


----------



## johannaszabo (2011 Április 2)

bhz


----------



## johannaszabo (2011 Április 2)

,ki


----------



## johannaszabo (2011 Április 2)

nbj


----------



## johannaszabo (2011 Április 2)

foci


----------



## johannaszabo (2011 Április 2)

béka


----------



## johannaszabo (2011 Április 2)

ali


----------



## johannaszabo (2011 Április 2)

*hz*



durcy írta:


> Nagyon segitö kész vagy de ilyen egy jó moderator.kiss


Köszi


----------



## johannaszabo (2011 Április 2)

b


----------



## johannaszabo (2011 Április 2)

ju


----------



## patyi11 (2011 Április 2)

Na én elszámolok 20ig!


----------



## johannaszabo (2011 Április 2)

Engem sem enged!


----------



## patyi11 (2011 Április 2)

1


----------



## johannaszabo (2011 Április 2)

Mikor?


----------



## patyi11 (2011 Április 2)

2


----------



## johannaszabo (2011 Április 2)

Talán holnap


----------



## patyi11 (2011 Április 2)

Mikor? Most számolok el


----------



## patyi11 (2011 Április 2)

hát téged engednie kéne már...


----------



## patyi11 (2011 Április 2)

4


----------



## johannaszabo (2011 Április 2)

ju


----------



## johannaszabo (2011 Április 2)

*gg*

gg


----------



## johannaszabo (2011 Április 2)

nju


----------



## johannaszabo (2011 Április 2)

vf


----------



## Theokleia (2011 Április 2)

köszi, előbb-utóbb csak összeírok annyi értelmes megszólalást, hogy jó legyen.


----------



## Theokleia (2011 Április 2)

Nagyon nagyon jó!


----------



## Theokleia (2011 Április 2)

beköszönés: üdv!


----------



## Theokleia (2011 Április 2)

keresgélnék


----------



## Theokleia (2011 Április 2)

főképp


----------



## Theokleia (2011 Április 2)

és leginkább


----------



## Theokleia (2011 Április 2)

irodalomban...


----------



## Theokleia (2011 Április 2)

és színházban...


----------



## Theokleia (2011 Április 2)

még 10


----------



## Theokleia (2011 Április 2)

9


----------



## Theokleia (2011 Április 2)

8


----------



## Theokleia (2011 Április 2)

hétttttt


----------



## Theokleia (2011 Április 2)

:11:


----------



## Theokleia (2011 Április 2)

5


----------



## Theokleia (2011 Április 2)

mindjárt kész...


----------



## Theokleia (2011 Április 2)

már csak egy kicsi


----------



## Theokleia (2011 Április 2)

kell még


----------



## Theokleia (2011 Április 2)

:88:


----------



## fenusz (2011 Április 3)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


20 hozzászólás :S
az jó sok


----------



## fenusz (2011 Április 3)

még 19 kell


----------



## fenusz (2011 Április 3)

már csak 18


----------



## fenusz (2011 Április 3)

máe csak 17, hamar-hamar


----------



## fenusz (2011 Április 3)

16-


----------



## fenusz (2011 Április 3)

na még 15


----------



## fenusz (2011 Április 3)

14 hm......


----------



## fenusz (2011 Április 3)

13


----------



## fenusz (2011 Április 3)

még 12 és...


----------



## fenusz (2011 Április 3)

11


----------



## fenusz (2011 Április 3)

10


----------



## fenusz (2011 Április 3)

9


----------



## fenusz (2011 Április 3)

jó hogy valaki még itt van


----------



## fenusz (2011 Április 3)

8


----------



## fenusz (2011 Április 3)

7


----------



## fenusz (2011 Április 3)

6 huhh


----------



## fenusz (2011 Április 3)

5


----------



## fenusz (2011 Április 3)

4


----------



## fenusz (2011 Április 3)

3


----------



## fenusz (2011 Április 3)

2


----------



## fenusz (2011 Április 3)

1


----------



## fenusz (2011 Április 3)

0


----------



## aalibi (2011 Április 3)

sziasztok, köszi a lehetőséget


----------



## aalibi (2011 Április 3)




----------



## aalibi (2011 Április 3)

...


----------



## aalibi (2011 Április 3)

négyeske


----------



## aalibi (2011 Április 3)

blabla


----------



## aalibi (2011 Április 3)

6


----------



## aalibi (2011 Április 3)

7fejű


----------



## aalibi (2011 Április 3)

nyóc


----------



## aalibi (2011 Április 3)

9


----------



## aalibi (2011 Április 3)

tíz


----------



## aalibi (2011 Április 3)

blablablabla


----------



## aalibi (2011 Április 3)

dg


----------



## aalibi (2011 Április 3)

67


----------



## aalibi (2011 Április 3)

skp


----------



## aalibi (2011 Április 3)

89


----------



## aalibi (2011 Április 3)

1


----------



## aalibi (2011 Április 3)

2


----------



## aalibi (2011 Április 3)

3


----------



## aalibi (2011 Április 3)

4


----------



## aalibi (2011 Április 3)

5


----------



## maartinaa (2011 Április 3)

Helloo


----------



## maartinaa (2011 Április 3)

19


----------



## maartinaa (2011 Április 3)

18: )


----------



## maartinaa (2011 Április 3)

17


----------



## maartinaa (2011 Április 3)

16


----------



## maartinaa (2011 Április 3)

15


----------



## maartinaa (2011 Április 3)

14


----------



## maartinaa (2011 Április 3)

13


----------



## maartinaa (2011 Április 3)

12


----------



## maartinaa (2011 Április 3)

11


----------



## maartinaa (2011 Április 3)

10


----------



## maartinaa (2011 Április 3)

9


----------



## maartinaa (2011 Április 3)

8


----------



## maartinaa (2011 Április 3)

7


----------



## maartinaa (2011 Április 3)

6


----------



## maartinaa (2011 Április 3)

5


----------



## maartinaa (2011 Április 3)

4


----------



## maartinaa (2011 Április 3)

3


----------



## maartinaa (2011 Április 3)

2


----------



## maartinaa (2011 Április 3)

1


----------



## maartinaa (2011 Április 3)

000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000


----------



## myregister (2011 Április 3)

1


----------



## myregister (2011 Április 3)

2


----------



## myregister (2011 Április 3)

3


----------



## myregister (2011 Április 3)

4


----------



## myregister (2011 Április 3)

5


----------



## Baliaka (2011 Április 3)

Jó reggelt!


----------



## Baliaka (2011 Április 3)

-1


----------



## Ifaturmix (2011 Április 3)

*Első próba*



Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg



Hello,

Pár napja nézegetem ezt az oldalt de a kereső funkcióját nem igazán értem,azaz fontos hogy a keresendő cim ékezetesen legyen beirva vagy csak én rontok el valamit?


----------



## Ifaturmix (2011 Április 3)

*Hello*

Hello


----------



## tiger1000 (2011 Április 3)

Sziasztok


----------



## tiger1000 (2011 Április 3)

Talán eltűnök hirtelen...


----------



## tiger1000 (2011 Április 3)

De mégse


----------



## Ifaturmix (2011 Április 3)

*hello*

Hello



Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


----------



## Ifaturmix (2011 Április 3)

*Szonyecska*

Sziasztok,

Keresem Ulickaja, Ljudmila E.: Szonyecska cimu könyvet.


----------



## Ifaturmix (2011 Április 3)

*Kis butha*

Hello,

Keresem A kis butha könyvet,köszönöm.


----------



## Edit02 (2011 Április 3)

Mindenki olyan szuper dolgokat talál. Köszi mindenkinek.


----------



## Edit02 (2011 Április 3)

A tavasz csodás dolgokat hoz...


----------



## Edit02 (2011 Április 3)

minden alkalommal új dolgokkal találkozom. Örülök, h rátok találtam. Köszi mindenkinek


----------



## Edit02 (2011 Április 3)

Van vki észak Mo-ról?


----------



## Pelle4 (2011 Április 3)

üdv


----------



## Pelle4 (2011 Április 3)

JKR a legjobb


----------



## Pelle4 (2011 Április 3)

éljen Piton


----------



## Pelle4 (2011 Április 3)

hajrá mardi


----------



## Pelle4 (2011 Április 3)

prof snape


----------



## Pelle4 (2011 Április 3)

mardekár malazár


----------



## Pelle4 (2011 Április 3)

mission completed


----------



## gabrietta (2011 Április 3)

Nekem nagyon tetszett, megosztom veletek!
Két magzat beszélget édesanyja hasában: -Te hiszel a születés utáni életbe? -Természetesen. A születés után valaminek következnie kell.Talán itt is azért vagyunk, hogy felkészüljünk arra ami következni fog. -Butaság semmiféle élet nem létezik a születés után, és egyébként is , hogyan nézne ki? -Azt pontosan nem tudom, de ott nagyobb fény lesz, mint itt. Talán a saját lábunkon fogunk járni, és majd a szájunkkal eszünk. -ez ostobaság. Járni nem lehet, szájjal enni pedig képtelenség., nevetséges.Hiszen mi a köldökzsinóron táplálkozunk. De mondok én valamit a születés utáni életet kizárhatjuk, mert a köldökzsinór már most is túl rövid.-de de valami biztosan lesz.Csak valószínűleg minden kicsit másképp, mint itt megszoktuk. De onnét még senki sem tért vissza.A születéssel az élet egyszerűen véget ér.Különben is az élet nem más, mint örökös, zsúfoltság a sötétben.- én nem tudom pontosan, milyen lesz, ha megszületünk, de mindenesetre meglátjuk mamát , és ő majd gondoskodik rólunk.- A mamát? Te hiszel a mamában? és szerinted most ő hol van? -mindenhol körülöttünk. Benne ,és neki köszönhetően élünk. Nélküle egyáltalán nem lennénk.- Eszt nem hiszem! Én soha semmiféle mamát nem láttam, tehát nyilvánvaló , hogy nincs.- No de néha mikor csendbe vagyunk, halljuk ahogy énekel, és azt is érezzük, hogy simogatja körülöttünk a világot.Tudod én tényleg azt hiszem, hogy az igazi élet még csak ezután vár ránk.


----------



## csenkitty (2011 Április 3)

Üdvözlet Maglódról!


----------



## csenkitty (2011 Április 3)

Ez tényleg aranyos! Köszi!


----------



## tedolson (2011 Április 3)

*1*

1


----------



## tedolson (2011 Április 3)

2


----------



## Szabó Niki (2011 Április 3)

Halihóó


----------



## csenkitty (2011 Április 3)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg



Kedves Melitta!
Nagyon kezdő vagyok e téren és még nem tudom hogyan kell a 20 hozzászólást összeszedni.
Gondolom ez csak egy lehetőség.
Köszi!


----------



## csenkitty (2011 Április 3)

Szabó Niki írta:


> Halihóó




Helló Neked is!
Üdvözöllek!


----------



## tedolson (2011 Április 3)

3


----------



## csenkitty (2011 Április 3)

tedolson írta:


> 1



Lassan haladunk!


----------



## csenkitty (2011 Április 3)

5


----------



## csenkitty (2011 Április 3)

Pelle4 írta:


> mission completed



Jó Neked!


----------



## tedolson (2011 Április 3)

csenkitty írta:


> Lassan haladunk!



ne zavarj össze :grin:


----------



## tedolson (2011 Április 3)

hol is tartottam?


----------



## tedolson (2011 Április 3)

... majd azután számlálj el háromig.


----------



## tedolson (2011 Április 3)

Se többet, se kevesebbet.


----------



## tedolson (2011 Április 3)

Három legyen, ameddig számolsz...


----------



## JoNesbo (2011 Április 3)

*Jo Nesbo*

Sziasztok,

Kerestem, de nem találtam az alábbiakat:

_The Leopard
The Redbreast
Doctor Proctor könyvek_ 

Jo Nesbo-tól. 

Valakinél esetleg?

Köszönöm!


----------



## bettys (2011 Április 3)

**

Örülök, hogy megtaláltam ezt a helyet. Köszönöm! B.


----------



## tedolson (2011 Április 3)

... s ameddig számolsz, az háromig legyen.


----------



## tedolson (2011 Április 3)

Négyig ne számolj hát ezért...


----------



## tedolson (2011 Április 3)

... sem pediglen kettőig ...


----------



## JoNesbo (2011 Április 3)

Elnézést, hogy lemaradt az előzőből:

Umberto Eco - The Prague Cemetery


----------



## tedolson (2011 Április 3)

...hacsak nem folytatod a te számolásodat háromig.


----------



## tedolson (2011 Április 3)

Az ötöst szádra ne vedd.


----------



## tedolson (2011 Április 3)

Midőn a hármashoz érsz...


----------



## tedolson (2011 Április 3)

... mely sorrendben a harmadik leszen ...


----------



## tedolson (2011 Április 3)

... regisztrációd a fórumban ...


----------



## tedolson (2011 Április 3)

... aktivizálódik vala.


----------



## tedolson (2011 Április 3)

1, 2, 4.


----------



## kisszingi (2011 Április 3)

*-*

áááá. sikerült!


----------



## kisszingi (2011 Április 3)

köszönöm mindenkinek


----------



## kisszingi (2011 Április 3)

3


----------



## kisszingi (2011 Április 3)

4


----------



## kisszingi (2011 Április 3)

5


----------



## tedolson (2011 Április 3)

3 uram!


----------



## tedolson (2011 Április 3)

ööö 3.


----------



## tedolson (2011 Április 3)

És Ők lakmározának bárányt és lajhárt és málét...


----------



## kisszingi (2011 Április 3)

6


----------



## kisszingi (2011 Április 3)

7


----------



## kisszingi (2011 Április 3)

8


----------



## kisszingi (2011 Április 3)

9


----------



## kisszingi (2011 Április 3)

0


----------



## kisszingi (2011 Április 3)

1


----------



## kisszingi (2011 Április 3)

2


----------



## kisszingi (2011 Április 3)

3


----------



## kisszingi (2011 Április 3)

4


----------



## kisszingi (2011 Április 3)

5


----------



## kisszingi (2011 Április 3)

6


----------



## kisszingi (2011 Április 3)

7


----------



## kisszingi (2011 Április 3)

8


----------



## kisszingi (2011 Április 3)

9


----------



## kisszingi (2011 Április 3)

jóóó az oldal!!!


----------



## JoNesbo (2011 Április 3)

Sziasztok, és köszönöm a lehetőséget! Olvasgatni jöttem, de sok más érdekes témát is találtam! Üdv:L


----------



## Bari6 (2011 Április 3)

1.én


----------



## Bari6 (2011 Április 3)

2.te


----------



## Bari6 (2011 Április 3)

3.ő


----------



## Bari6 (2011 Április 3)

4.mi


----------



## Bari6 (2011 Április 3)

5.ti


----------



## Bari6 (2011 Április 3)

6.ők


----------



## Bari6 (2011 Április 3)

7 megvan


----------



## Bari6 (2011 Április 3)

8adikos


----------



## Bari6 (2011 Április 3)

nah akkor mostr jon a 9


----------



## Bari6 (2011 Április 3)

már csak 10 kell


----------



## Bari6 (2011 Április 3)

:11:


----------



## Bari6 (2011 Április 3)

121212


----------



## Bari6 (2011 Április 3)

péntek 13


----------



## Bari6 (2011 Április 3)

2x7 14


----------



## Bari6 (2011 Április 3)

14


----------



## Bari6 (2011 Április 3)

upimamisupi


----------



## Bari6 (2011 Április 3)

libugágá


----------



## Bari6 (2011 Április 3)

kommentááár


----------



## Bari6 (2011 Április 3)

elsooo


----------



## Bari6 (2011 Április 3)

uccsooo


----------



## Gaby1997 (2011 Április 3)

Köszi melitta


----------



## Gaby1997 (2011 Április 3)

Itt nagyon jók a játék letöltések ^^


----------



## Gaby1997 (2011 Április 3)

És mi a helyzet veletek?


----------



## Gaby1997 (2011 Április 3)

sáláláslásáá


----------



## Gaby1997 (2011 Április 3)

Olyan szép idő van süt a nap és a madarak csicseregnek


----------



## Gaby1997 (2011 Április 3)

4


----------



## Gaby1997 (2011 Április 3)

hahahahahahaaaahahahahaaaaaaa az élet szép


----------



## Gaby1997 (2011 Április 3)

Ki szereti Avril Lavignét?


----------



## Gaby1997 (2011 Április 3)

szólemijóó


----------



## Gaby1997 (2011 Április 3)

még 10 darabot kell elküldenem


----------



## Gaby1997 (2011 Április 3)

Bocsi ha untatlak de nagyon kell egy játék


----------



## Gaby1997 (2011 Április 3)

Már mindenhol kerestem és most itt találtam meg ^^ szuperrr


----------



## Gaby1997 (2011 Április 3)

Végre itt a nyár.....   Cozombolis


----------



## Gaby1997 (2011 Április 3)

Hosszú volt a tél már vártalak nyár ^^ pólóba mászkálni és énekelgetni


----------



## Gaby1997 (2011 Április 3)

Ki szereti a lasagnét hmmm Garfield


----------



## Gaby1997 (2011 Április 3)

még 5 ÜZENET és elmék becsszó


----------



## Gaby1997 (2011 Április 3)

4 nyugi nem sok van hátra


----------



## Gaby1997 (2011 Április 3)

3 mostmár tényleg nincs sok  huh


----------



## Gaby1997 (2011 Április 3)

2 ójee! ühüm ühüm


----------



## Gaby1997 (2011 Április 3)

Köszönöm aki ezt végigszenvedte !Köszi Melitta a lehetőséget puszi


----------



## Gaby1997 (2011 Április 3)

Bum béjby


----------



## Penya (2011 Április 3)

Két rendőr beszélget:
- Képzeld, a sógorom meghalt epilepsziában.
- És hazahozzátok, vagy ott temetitek el?


----------



## Penya (2011 Április 3)

A rendőr a parkban gyanús neszezést hall egy bokor mélyéről. Odasiet:
- Közösülünk? Közösülünk? 500 forint helyszíni bírság!
Kinyúlik egy kéz a pénzzel, csak hogy a rendőr menjen már a fenébe. Tetszik a rendőrnek a módszer, odamegy a legközelebbi gyanús bokorhoz is:
- Közösülünk? Közösülünk? 500 forint helyszíni bírság!
Kinyúlik egy kéz a pénzzel, csak hogy a rendőr menjen már a fenébe.
A harmadik bokornál is megáll a rend őre:
- Közösülünk? Közösülünk? 500 forint helyszíni bírság!
Előbukkan két zilált, rémült fej. A rendőr teljesen megdöbben:
- Mi? Ketten vannak? 1000 forint!


----------



## Penya (2011 Április 3)

Egy helyi rendőr megkérdez egy román parasztot:
- Elégedett a Ceaucesu rendszerrel?
- Nem én! Jobb volt a királyságban! - hangzik a válasz.
- Miért? Hány gatyája volt akkor magának?
- Nyolc.
- És miből volt?
- Gyolcsból.
- És most hány van?
- Három.
- Miből van?
- Abból a nyolcból.


----------



## Penya (2011 Április 3)

A rendszerváltás után találkozik két melós:
- Maga eddig alacsony volt, most meg magas!
- Hát igen!
- Maga eddig sovány volt, most meg kövér!
- Hát igen!
- Maga eddig fekete volt, most meg barna!
- Hát igen!
- Hogy megváltozott, Kovács elvtárs!
- De én nem vagyok elvtárs!
- Hát már az sem?


----------



## Penya (2011 Április 3)

Szulejmán és Brezsnyev találkozik a túlvilágon. Brezsnyev panaszkodni kezd:
- Az hogy lehet, hogy ti, törökök 150 évig uralkodtatok Magyarországon, és mégis szerettek benneteket. Mi csak 40 évig voltunk ott, de mindenki utált.
Mire Szulejmán:
- Mi nem követtünk el két nagy hibát. Először is nem tettük kötelezővé az iskolákban a török nyelvet, másodszor nem kellett a magyaroknak megünnepelniük a mohácsi csata összes évfordulóját.


----------



## Penya (2011 Április 3)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9UmmbF1Zyvk


----------



## Penya (2011 Április 3)

Négy bika: a fiú, az apa, a nagyapa, meg az dédapa állnak fent a domb tetején. Lent egy legelésző tehéncsordát látnak.
- Fussunk le, és jól keféljük meg őket! - szól a fiúbika.
- Ugyan már, szép lassan lesétálunk és akkor! - szól az apa bika.
- Ne már, ha akarnak valamit, majd feljönnek! - szól a nagyapa bika.
- Fussunk, jönnek! - menekül a dédapa bika.


----------



## Penya (2011 Április 3)

Az oroszlán békésen sétál az erdőben. Egyszer csak szembe jön vele a nyuszika. Az oroszlán eléurgik és így szól:
- Ki a legerősebb az erdőben?
- Hát te! - válaszolja megszeppenve a nyuszika.
Az oroszlán kihúzza magát és elégedetten megy tovább. Pár perc múlva szembe jön vele az őzike.
- Ki a legerősebb állat az erdőben?
- Természetesen te! - válaszolja az őzike halálsápadtan.
Az oroszlán örül, hogy mindenki fél tőle. Félóra múlva találkozik az elefánttal.
- Ki a legerősebb állat az erdőben?
Az elefánt szó nélkül megragadja az oroszlánt, és egy fához csapja. Az oroszlán nyögve tápászkodik fel, miközben így szól:
- Micsoda világ, már nem is kérdezhet az ember.


----------



## Penya (2011 Április 3)

A baromfiudvarban fél kilós tojást tojik az egyik tyúk. Egy riporter megkérdezi tőle:
- Megmondaná, hogy hogyan sikerült?
- Ez családi titok.
- Tervei a jövőre nézve?
- Egykilós tojásokat tojni.
A riporter faggatja a sikeres kakast is:
- Megmondaná, hogy hogyan sikerült?
- Ez családi titok.
- Tervei a jövőre nézve?
- Szétverem a strucc pofáját!


----------



## Penya (2011 Április 3)

Az egérke és az elefánt találkozik:
- Hány éves vagy te, elefánt, hogy ilyen nagyra nőttél?
- Kettő.
- Én is - mondja az egérke - csak két hétig beteg voltam.


----------



## Penya (2011 Április 3)

Két szentjánosbogár találkozik. Az egyik teljesen be van kötözve.
- Mi történt veled? - kérdezi a másik.
- Tudod, gyenge már a látásom. Tegnap este megláttam egy gyönyörű nőt, leröppentem, és magamhoz szorítottam. Ekkor derült ki, hogy csak egy eldobott cigarettacsikk volt.


----------



## Penya (2011 Április 3)

A medve épp meg akarja verni a nyuszikát, amikor megjelenik egy fekete álruhás, fekete kalapos idegen álarcban, és egy karddal. Elkergeti a medvét, de mielőtt távozik, egy z betűt beleír egy fába a kardjával. Mire nyuszika:
- Köszönöm Zuperman.


----------



## Penya (2011 Április 3)

Két tehén beszélget:
- Képzeld, borjam van.
- És ki az apja?
- Nem szoktam hátranézni!


----------



## Ifaturmix (2011 Április 3)

*3 gyerek*

Hello,

Minimum 3 maximum 5


----------



## Penya (2011 Április 3)

A medve, a farkas, a róka és a holló utaznak a repülőgépen. Megszólal a farkas:
- Medve koma, hozzál nekem egy sört!
A medve visz neki egy sört. Két perc múlva megszólal a róka:
- Medve koma, hozzál nekem is egy sört!
A medve visz neki is egy sört. Két perc múlva megszólal a holló:
- Medve koma, fényesítsd ki a cipőmet!
A medve kifényesíti a holló cipőjét. Megint megszólal a róka:
- Medve koma, fényesítsd ki az cipőmet is!
A medve mérges lesz, és kidobja a rókát meg a hollót a repülőgépből. Zuhanás közben megkérdezi a holló a rókát:
- Róka, tudsz te repülni?
- Nem.
- Akkor meg mit szemétkedsz a medvével?


----------



## Penya (2011 Április 3)

Melyek az AIDS első tünetei?
- Lihegés a hát mögül, és nyomás a végbélben.


----------



## Penya (2011 Április 3)

Mi a csók?
- Kopogtatás az emeleten, hogy a földszint kiadó-e.


----------



## Penya (2011 Április 3)

Mi a hasonló a teknős és a nő között?
- Ha a hátukra fordítod, mindkettőnek lőttek.


----------



## Penya (2011 Április 3)

- Halló Bodor tanár úr? A gyerek ma nem tud iskolába menni, mert nagyon megfázott.
- Rendben van. Hogy hívják a gyereket?
- Vajas Móricka.
- És kivel beszélek?
- A papámmal.


----------



## Penya (2011 Április 3)

A vőlegény és a menyasszony beszélget.
- Mikor lesz az esküvőnk? - kérdezi a menyasszony.
- Június 21-én.
- Miért pont akkor?
- Mert akkor van az év legrövidebb éjszakája.
Mire a menyasszony:
- Te gyáva.


----------



## Penya (2011 Április 3)

Miért halt meg a romániai földrengésnél sokkal több nő mint férfi?
- Mert a férfiak már az első lökésnél kiszaladtak, de a nők megvárták a másodikat.


----------



## Penya (2011 Április 3)

Egy fiatalember megszólít egy lányt :
- Kisasszony, nem emlékszik rám? Az állatkertben találkoztunk.
- Tényleg? És melyik ketrecben volt ?


----------



## vera72 (2011 Április 3)

Jean!Hány fokos a fürdővizem? 
26,Uram!
Plusz vagy minusz?


----------



## vera72 (2011 Április 3)

A rendőr megállítja a szőke nőt:
-Hölgyem,kérem a nevét!
-Na de akkor engem hogyan fognak hívni?


----------



## Cirmike7 (2011 Április 3)

Na


----------



## vadsziklmnn (2011 Április 3)

*Én erre csak egy idézettel válaszolok.
"Ha az ember egészen magára marad,kezdi nagyon különös módon szemlélni a dolgokat.A fák megszűnnek fák lenni,a föld emberi arcot ölt,a kövek regélni kezdenek."
(E.Zola)
Ha elgondolkodunk az idézeten ,sok mindenre választ kapunk.
*


----------



## Cirmike7 (2011 Április 3)

xxx


----------



## Ifaturmix (2011 Április 3)

*Message*

Hello,

Erdekelne egy üzenetjelző hang cime Message.mp3


----------



## Cirmike7 (2011 Április 3)

Hát...


----------



## Ifaturmix (2011 Április 3)

*Salsa*

Hello,

Keresek olyan Salsa filmet ami tanitja az embernek a táncot.


----------



## Cirmike7 (2011 Április 3)

Jaj de jó!!!!!!


----------



## Cirmike7 (2011 Április 3)

D


----------



## Cirmike7 (2011 Április 3)

Honnan tölthetnék le zenéit musicaleknek?


----------



## napcsi (2011 Április 3)

Helló


----------



## vera72 (2011 Április 3)

- Elnézést, megmondaná, melyik a túloldal?
- Az ott szemben.
- Hát most már tényleg meghülyülök! Onnan meg ideküldtek!


----------



## Íww (2011 Április 3)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Íww (2011 Április 3)

Micsináltok?


----------



## Íww (2011 Április 3)

Én uncsizom


----------



## Íww (2011 Április 3)

mire lesz meg 20 hozzászólásom...sztem soha


----------



## Íww (2011 Április 3)

mennyit kell szenvedni egy-két letöltésért...


----------



## Íww (2011 Április 3)

nemsokára kajaidő


----------



## Íww (2011 Április 3)

ááá,nem tom még mit irjak


----------



## Íww (2011 Április 3)

süt a nap,kék az ég


----------



## Íww (2011 Április 3)

Mai Ikrek horoszkóp a következő:

Semmilyen szempontból sem lesz átlagos ez a vasárnapod. Egy új hódolód fog akadni. Szinte biztos, hogy nem tudod őt komolyan venni. De tilos kinevetned. Uralkodj az arcizmaidon! Nem szabad kellemetlen helyzetbe hoznod. Kezeld őt barátként, és érteni fogja, hogy mi a helyzet!...


----------



## mollim (2011 Április 3)

sziasztok!Kicsit régen voltam itt!Szép délutánt!


----------



## Íww (2011 Április 3)

boom


----------



## Íww (2011 Április 3)

ez az,már csak még egyszer ennyi


----------



## Íww (2011 Április 3)

segítsééééééééég


----------



## Íww (2011 Április 3)

legyen már meg


----------



## Íww (2011 Április 3)

már csak 6


----------



## Íww (2011 Április 3)

5


----------



## Íww (2011 Április 3)

4


----------



## Íww (2011 Április 3)

3


----------



## Íww (2011 Április 3)

2


----------



## Íww (2011 Április 3)

1


----------



## Íww (2011 Április 3)

0


----------



## Íww (2011 Április 3)

ez az sikerült


----------



## tarbi (2011 Április 3)

háj evribádi!


----------



## tarbi (2011 Április 3)

s


----------



## tarbi (2011 Április 3)

ajaj ez sokáig fog tartani...


----------



## tarbi (2011 Április 3)

jele


----------



## tarbi (2011 Április 3)

nem


----------



## tarbi (2011 Április 3)

nehéz


----------



## tarbi (2011 Április 3)

az


----------



## tarbi (2011 Április 3)

élet


----------



## tarbi (2011 Április 3)

csak


----------



## tarbi (2011 Április 3)

nincs


----------



## tarbi (2011 Április 3)

rajta


----------



## tarbi (2011 Április 3)

fogás


----------



## tarbi (2011 Április 3)

!


----------



## fazy000 (2011 Április 3)

Helló mindenkinek!


----------



## fazy000 (2011 Április 3)

Csak a húsz hozzászólásra hajtok.


----------



## tarbi (2011 Április 3)

!!


----------



## fazy000 (2011 Április 3)

Esküvőnkre párom kiválasztott egy zenét és itt találtam meg ezen a fórumon.


----------



## fazy000 (2011 Április 3)

Rudolf - Érted születtem


----------



## tarbi (2011 Április 3)

szerintem itt mindenki a húsz hozzászólásra hajt...


----------



## fazy000 (2011 Április 3)

Mond valakinek valamit. Esetleg más oldal ahonnan letölthető?


----------



## fazy000 (2011 Április 3)

Esetleg más esküvőre passzoló zenéket is várok privátban.


----------



## scripterSzabolcs (2011 Április 3)

én is 20ra hajtok


----------



## fazy000 (2011 Április 3)

Remélem, ha meglesz a 20 akkor már le tudom tölteni.


----------



## scripterSzabolcs (2011 Április 3)

meg tölteni az am.psycho könyvet.


----------



## tarbi (2011 Április 3)

jhbdckajsc


----------



## fazy000 (2011 Április 3)

Szabolcs neked mihez kell a 20


----------



## tarbi (2011 Április 3)

vhbjPTL9yLxGlnk-


----------



## tarbi (2011 Április 3)

dhn x


----------



## tarbi (2011 Április 3)

nbbkéáoő92346


----------



## tarbi (2011 Április 3)

űüöúöüóöüóö


----------



## fazy000 (2011 Április 3)

Már nem sok kell!


----------



## fazy000 (2011 Április 3)

6


----------



## fazy000 (2011 Április 3)

5


----------



## fazy000 (2011 Április 3)

4


----------



## fazy000 (2011 Április 3)

3


----------



## fazy000 (2011 Április 3)

2


----------



## fazy000 (2011 Április 3)

1


----------



## fazy000 (2011 Április 3)

Na végre megvan. Már csak 2 napot kell várni!


----------



## tsigabiga (2011 Április 3)

Bejött az élelmiszerboltba egy szöszi.
- Kérek egy kék Szofit!
Levettem egy egy nekem szimpatikus darabot a sok közül, és a hölgy elé tettem. A dobozon nagy fekete keretben az állt, hogy a dohányzás tüdőrákot okoz. A hölgy felháborodva utasította vissza:
- Nekem ez nem kell, mert ez tüdőrákot okoz!
Padlót fogtam. Hogy valaki ilyen jó helyzetfelismerő legyen! És így lehessen rá hatni! Elhatároztam, hogy olyat mondok ami alapjaiban rengeti meg a világnézetét, majd elboruló aggyal, de faarccal közöltem vele:
- Sajnos mind rákot okoz.
Erre ő szintén faarccal:
- Adjon egy másik dobozzal ugyanebből a márkából!
Először azt hittem viccel, de rájöttem hogy nem. Hát, én adtam neki.
- Erre meg az van írva, hogy a terhesség megszakadásához vezethet.
- Ó, az jó, nem vagyok terhes, és így nincs gond. Tüdőrákot mégse szeretnék kapni!
Azt hittem, felkötöm magam, de erőt vettem magamon, végül is a napom szép volt, mert újfent örömöt okoztam egy vásárlónak. De a történetnek itt nincs vége. A hölgy pár nap múlva visszatért, megint kért egy kék Szofit. Rutinos droidkezelőként mindjárt meg is néztem, mi van a dobozon. Az írás imígyen szólt: "A dohányzás csökkenti a spermiumok számát." Gondoltam, ez biztos jó lesz, és oda is adtam. Nézegette, nézegette, közben egy pár embert kiszolgáltam, majd közölte:
- Ez férfi cigi, ez nekem nem jó! Adjon nőit!


----------



## csikoscica (2011 Április 3)

Sziasztok!
Ma regisztáltam az oldalra, de máris találtam egy rakás fórumot, amit biztosan fogok látogatni! Mivel az állatok , a könyvek és a kreatívkodás a mániáim, bőven lesz itt mazsoláznivaló! A kislányom is nagyon ráindult az oldalra ( a békák a szíve csücskei ), de majdcsak megosztozunk a gépen! Örülök, hogy itt vagyok, hiszen 3 hónapja gondolkodtam, hogy reg vagy nem reg...
Csilla


----------



## csikoscica (2011 Április 3)

Nagyon tetszik, hogy eddig akárhány témába benéztem, nem találtam acsarkodós, egymást gyalázós vagy lekezelő hozzászólásokat! Én gyakran olvasom a fórumokat ( írni kevésbé szeretek), de sok oldalról elmenekültem, mert olyan volt a légkör, amire én nem akartam a kevés szabadidőmet áldozni! Remélem, itt így is marad a helyzet!!!
Csilla


----------



## csikoscica (2011 Április 3)

Kedves Anyóka!
Köszönet a jól áttekinthető infókért, nagyon megkönnyítetted a kezdeteket! Lehet, hogy lesz 1-2... (3-4-sok... ) kérdésem, amivel "zaklatlak"majd az első időkben!
Csilla


----------



## ibus0406 (2011 Április 3)

Szép napot mindenkinek!!!!!!


----------



## ibus0406 (2011 Április 3)

kiss


----------



## ibus0406 (2011 Április 3)

:9:


----------



## ibus0406 (2011 Április 3)




----------



## ibus0406 (2011 Április 3)

:twisted:


----------



## steelo1989 (2011 Április 3)

Üdv!
Bocsi a kérdésért de még új vagyok az oldalon.
Hogyan lehet ezt letölteni? Gyerekkorom kedvenc meséje és már nagyon rég szeretném megszerezni.


----------



## Edit02 (2011 Április 3)

Vervaco Sunflower Height Chart magasságmérő mintáját keresem. Valaki tudna segíteni? Cserébe küldök egy másikat. Csak nem tudok még csatolni. H is kell?


----------



## lenoardo999 (2011 Április 3)

*köszönet*

köszönöm


----------



## lenoardo999 (2011 Április 3)

köszi


----------



## steelo1989 (2011 Április 3)

Ha jóltudom akkor kommentelnem kell 5-tö és úgy tudok letölteni?


----------



## steelo1989 (2011 Április 3)

vagy akkor hogy van ez?


----------



## lenoardo999 (2011 Április 3)

:twisted:


----------



## steelo1989 (2011 Április 3)

valamelyiket megmutatja valamelyiket meg nem.....


----------



## lenoardo999 (2011 Április 3)




----------



## steelo1989 (2011 Április 3)




----------



## lenoardo999 (2011 Április 3)

:9:


----------



## lenoardo999 (2011 Április 3)

:9:


----------



## lenoardo999 (2011 Április 3)

érdekes


----------



## lenoardo999 (2011 Április 3)

haladok


----------



## lenoardo999 (2011 Április 3)

mindjárt


----------



## lenoardo999 (2011 Április 3)

na


----------



## lenoardo999 (2011 Április 3)

még


----------



## lenoardo999 (2011 Április 3)




----------



## schilon (2011 Április 3)

Köszönöm szépen!


----------



## schilon (2011 Április 3)

*20*

Köszönöm szépen!


----------



## schilon (2011 Április 3)

Üdvözlet


----------



## eandrasi (2011 Április 3)

*koszonom*




tudorka75 írta:


> fekete-fehér, magyar romantikus vígjáték, 98 perc
> TVrip
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## schilon (2011 Április 3)

:d


----------



## lenoardo999 (2011 Április 3)

:4::4:


----------



## schilon (2011 Április 3)

még 7...


----------



## lenoardo999 (2011 Április 3)

:4:


----------



## lenoardo999 (2011 Április 3)

még 6


----------



## lenoardo999 (2011 Április 3)

még


----------



## lenoardo999 (2011 Április 3)

most sem


----------



## lenoardo999 (2011 Április 3)

na


----------



## meskokriszti (2011 Április 3)

Én is itt vagyok, mindenkit köszöntök!


----------



## lenoardo999 (2011 Április 3)

lássuk


----------



## schrobi (2011 Április 3)

remek


----------



## lenoardo999 (2011 Április 3)

üdvözlet


----------



## meskokriszti (2011 Április 3)

jó neked én mégcsak most kezdem


----------



## schilon (2011 Április 3)

*20*

még néhány


----------



## schilon (2011 Április 3)

gratula!


----------



## schilon (2011 Április 3)

...és együttérzésem azoknak, akik most kezdik...


----------



## schilon (2011 Április 3)

*20*

...még pár lépés - akarom mondani: kattintás és meglesz!


----------



## meskokriszti (2011 Április 3)

Szépek az idézetek, kár hogy én nem tudok ilyet.


----------



## meskokriszti (2011 Április 3)

Jó lenne már igazi tagnak lenni!


----------



## schilon (2011 Április 3)

Kitartás, meskokriszti!


----------



## meskokriszti (2011 Április 3)

üdv


----------



## schilon (2011 Április 3)

Hát elég nehéz összehozni ezt a "20"-at így, hogy semmi értelmes nem jut közben az eszembe...


----------



## meskokriszti (2011 Április 3)

Én szeretnék gyorsan összeszedni 20 választ


----------



## meskokriszti (2011 Április 3)

Már 8-nál tartok, márcsak 12


----------



## meskokriszti (2011 Április 3)

már 9.üzenetnél tartok


----------



## vikingbig (2011 Április 3)

nekem még nincs meg


----------



## meskokriszti (2011 Április 3)

Köszönet a kitartásért


----------



## schrobi (2011 Április 3)

remek


----------



## meskokriszti (2011 Április 3)

Ez nem semmi, nagyon egyedi.


----------



## vikingbig (2011 Április 3)

2


----------



## meskokriszti (2011 Április 3)

Hamar meglesz, kitartás. Én már 12nél tartok


----------



## schrobi (2011 Április 3)

remek remek


----------



## vikingbig (2011 Április 3)

3


----------



## schrobi (2011 Április 3)

remekremekremek


----------



## schrobi (2011 Április 3)

remekremekremekremek


----------



## schrobi (2011 Április 3)

remekremekremekremekremekremekremek


----------



## meskokriszti (2011 Április 3)

Márcsak egy két üzenet és én is fix vagyok?


----------



## schrobi (2011 Április 3)

remekremekremekremekremekremekremekremek


----------



## schrobi (2011 Április 3)

remekremekremekremekremekremekremekremekremek


----------



## schrobi (2011 Április 3)

remekremekremekremekremekremekremekremekremekremek


----------



## meskokriszti (2011 Április 3)

Jól haladok a cél felé!


----------



## schrobi (2011 Április 3)

remekremekremekremekremekremekremekremekremekremekremek


----------



## schrobi (2011 Április 3)

remekremekremekremekremekremekremekremekremekremekremekremek


----------



## schrobi (2011 Április 3)

remekremekremekremekremekremekremekremekremekremekremekremekremek


----------



## schrobi (2011 Április 3)

remekremekremekremekremekremekremekremekremekremekremekremekremekremek


----------



## meskokriszti (2011 Április 3)

üdv az uj indulóknak!


----------



## schrobi (2011 Április 3)

remekremekremekremekremekremekremekremekremekremekremekremekremekremekremek


----------



## schrobi (2011 Április 3)

remekremekremekremekremekremekremekremekremekremek
remekremekremekremekremekremek


----------



## schrobi (2011 Április 3)

remekremekremekremekremekremekremekremekremekremek
remekremekremekremekremekremekremek


----------



## vikingbig (2011 Április 3)

4


----------



## meskokriszti (2011 Április 3)

El sem hiszem, hogy márcsak 4 hozzászólás


----------



## schrobi (2011 Április 3)

remekremekremekremekremekremekremekremekremek
remekremekremekremekremekremekremekremekremek


----------



## vikingbig (2011 Április 3)

5


----------



## schrobi (2011 Április 3)

remekremekremekremekremekremekremekremekremekremek
remekremekremekremekremekremekremekremekremekremek


----------



## vikingbig (2011 Április 3)

6


----------



## meskokriszti (2011 Április 3)

Elég a husz, vagy több is kell?


----------



## vikingbig (2011 Április 3)

7


----------



## meskokriszti (2011 Április 3)

Ez a 19. hozzászólás!


----------



## meskokriszti (2011 Április 3)

Nem fogjátok elhinni itt a 20. üzenet.


----------



## vikingbig (2011 Április 3)




----------



## meskokriszti (2011 Április 3)

Lehet, hogy már fix tag vagyok?


----------



## meskokriszti (2011 Április 3)

Honnan tudom meg, hogy teljesjogu vagyok?


----------



## meskokriszti (2011 Április 3)

Ez már 22.


----------



## vikingbig (2011 Április 3)

8


----------



## meskokriszti (2011 Április 3)

Remélem már tényleg fix vagyok. megyek és kipróbálom.


----------



## vikingbig (2011 Április 3)

9


----------



## meskokriszti (2011 Április 3)

Sok szerencsét a most indulóknak.


----------



## vikingbig (2011 Április 3)

11


----------



## vikingbig (2011 Április 3)

12


----------



## meskokriszti (2011 Április 3)

Kitartás ez tényleg gyorsan összejön!


----------



## vikingbig (2011 Április 3)

a köszönet nekem nem volt elég


----------



## vikingbig (2011 Április 3)

14


----------



## vikingbig (2011 Április 3)

15


----------



## vikingbig (2011 Április 3)

16


----------



## meskokriszti (2011 Április 3)

Márcsak a 48 órát kell kivárnom, hogy végre köztetek lehessek


----------



## vikingbig (2011 Április 3)

17


----------



## vikingbig (2011 Április 3)

18


----------



## vikingbig (2011 Április 3)

19


----------



## vikingbig (2011 Április 3)

20


----------



## vikingbig (2011 Április 3)

21


----------



## Nyüzike (2011 Április 3)

Ma ezt kézimunkázta 24 éves lánykám szülinapját ünnepeltük


----------



## Nyüzike (2011 Április 3)

Üdvüzlet Zuglóból


----------



## lekav (2011 Április 3)

Jelenkiss


----------



## csöszike (2011 Április 3)

további jó szórakozást mindenkinek


----------



## thomasusa (2011 Április 3)

na akkor


----------



## thomasusa (2011 Április 3)

20 kell


----------



## thomasusa (2011 Április 3)

meg kell 16


----------



## thomasusa (2011 Április 3)

meg kell 15


----------



## thomasusa (2011 Április 3)

meg kell 14


----------



## thomasusa (2011 Április 3)

meg kell 13


----------



## thomasusa (2011 Április 3)

meg kell 12


----------



## thomasusa (2011 Április 3)

meg kell 11


----------



## thomasusa (2011 Április 3)

meg kell 10


----------



## thomasusa (2011 Április 3)

meg ekell 9


----------



## thomasusa (2011 Április 3)

meg kell 8


----------



## thomasusa (2011 Április 3)

meg kell 77


----------



## thomasusa (2011 Április 3)

meg kell 6


----------



## thomasusa (2011 Április 3)

meg kell 55


----------



## thomasusa (2011 Április 3)

meg kell 4


----------



## thomasusa (2011 Április 3)

meg kell 33


----------



## thomasusa (2011 Április 3)

meg kell 22222


----------



## thomasusa (2011 Április 3)

meg kell 1


----------



## thomasusa (2011 Április 3)

1111


----------



## hooger (2011 Április 3)

Mi számít 20 értelmes hozzászólásnak? Van moderátor?


----------



## caneyman (2011 Április 4)

Jó estét! Szeretem Kanadát!


----------



## caneyman (2011 Április 4)

A "legeurópaibb" ország a kontinensen


----------



## caneyman (2011 Április 4)

Fura ez a dolog. A 20 hozzászólással, amit azért könnyű így megszerezni.


----------



## caneyman (2011 Április 4)

Szeretnék okosakat is írni, de egyrészt nem tudom, elolvassa-e valaki, másrészt nem tudom okos vagyok-e.


----------



## caneyman (2011 Április 4)

És ha nem vagyok okos, akkor is tudok bölcset írni?


----------



## caneyman (2011 Április 4)

Vak tyúk is talál szeget.


----------



## caneyman (2011 Április 4)

Nos....szerintetek is veszélyes, ha az ember ön-diagnosztizál mentális, v. pszichés betegségeket?


----------



## caneyman (2011 Április 4)

De ha többen vagyok, akkor az konzílium? Bár megoszlanak a véleményeim


----------



## caneyman (2011 Április 4)

Szuper ez a helyesírás ellenőrző! A diszlexiások menedéke. Na azt rendes doki diagnosztizálta. Volt papírom is, de anyámnál maradt.


----------



## caneyman (2011 Április 4)

Lehet elég lenne csak 1-20 hozzászólni, de olyan jó néha csak kinyitni a csapot, aztán had szóljon a sok okosság.


----------



## caneyman (2011 Április 4)

Jelenleg 1 látogató (1 tag és 0 vendég) böngészi a témát

Magányos vagyok!


----------



## caneyman (2011 Április 4)

Túl vagyok a felén....nahát...


----------



## caneyman (2011 Április 4)

Státusz: Elérhető (online)

És nem kellek?


----------



## caneyman (2011 Április 4)

Végre itt a tavasz....remélem legalábbis...


----------



## caneyman (2011 Április 4)

Nos... tágul a világegyetem...


----------



## caneyman (2011 Április 4)

-csókolom, itthon van a Pistike?
-nincs itthon!
-tudom, tudom, nálunk van!


----------



## caneyman (2011 Április 4)

Majdnem bekerültem egy újságba, de aztán mégse...de nem baj


----------



## caneyman (2011 Április 4)

Még három....lassulok...


----------



## caneyman (2011 Április 4)

Egy híján húsz


----------



## caneyman (2011 Április 4)

Ez az utolsó


----------



## caneyman (2011 Április 4)

De én szeretem a 21-es számot...mert az 3X7, és a 3 is és a 7 is jó számok. Ezért írtam még egyet.


----------



## cirnya (2011 Április 4)

hello


----------



## cirnya (2011 Április 4)

hajtok


----------



## cirnya (2011 Április 4)

a húsz


----------



## cirnya (2011 Április 4)

hsz-re


----------



## cirnya (2011 Április 4)

még 11


----------



## cirnya (2011 Április 4)

azaz 10


----------



## cirnya (2011 Április 4)

áfonya...azt szeretem


----------



## cirnya (2011 Április 4)

igen reggel van


----------



## cirnya (2011 Április 4)

álmos is vagyok


----------



## alkim (2011 Április 4)

*Hello*

Üdv mindenkinek!!!


----------



## alkim (2011 Április 4)

*Na igen*

Ez is egy megoldás !


----------



## maconkai (2011 Április 4)

Én élek vele


----------



## maconkai (2011 Április 4)

Jó reggelt! Én még új vagyok itt


----------



## Piji (2011 Április 4)

Jó estét! Én is


----------



## Piji (2011 Április 4)

Itt a legtöbben magukban beszélnek?!


----------



## Piji (2011 Április 4)

Eredeti és a


----------



## Piji (2011 Április 4)

skizofrének is kiélhetik


----------



## Piji (2011 Április 4)

törött és megsokszorozódott


----------



## Piji (2011 Április 4)

énjeiknek a


----------



## Piji (2011 Április 4)

gyors és hatásos


----------



## Piji (2011 Április 4)

öngyilkolási szokásaikat


----------



## Piji (2011 Április 4)

Gondoljunk bele


----------



## Piji (2011 Április 4)

csak így lazán, spontán


----------



## Piji (2011 Április 4)

mennyire lehet ezt élvezni?!


----------



## Piji (2011 Április 4)

ám az a fura, hogy mindenki


----------



## Piji (2011 Április 4)

szokott magában beszélni


----------



## Piji (2011 Április 4)

csak az a bibi, hogy


----------



## Piji (2011 Április 4)

a legtöbben félnek bevallani


----------



## Piji (2011 Április 4)

pedig egyáltalán nem jelenti azt


----------



## Piji (2011 Április 4)

hogy megőrültél


----------



## Piji (2011 Április 4)

Én is szoktam ezt csinálni


----------



## Piji (2011 Április 4)

Ilyenkor persze hülyének néznek


----------



## Piji (2011 Április 4)

Azonban én csak szidni


----------



## Piji (2011 Április 4)

Szoktam magam.... mert ügyetlen vagyok


----------



## suni1968 (2011 Április 4)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg



itt a válasz


----------



## suni1968 (2011 Április 4)

Jó ez az oldal, most böngészgetek


----------



## suni1968 (2011 Április 4)

Csak a húsz üzenetet kellene összeszedni


----------



## suni1968 (2011 Április 4)

De hosszú még a hét, csak sikerül


----------



## suni1968 (2011 Április 4)

ma még csak hétfő van


----------



## suni1968 (2011 Április 4)

suni1968 írta:


> itt a válasz


----------



## suni1968 (2011 Április 4)

suni1968 írta:


>


----------



## suni1968 (2011 Április 4)

suni1968 írta:


>


----------



## suni1968 (2011 Április 4)

suni1968 írta:


>


----------



## suni1968 (2011 Április 4)

suni1968 írta:


>


----------



## suni1968 (2011 Április 4)

suni1968 írta:


>


----------



## suni1968 (2011 Április 4)

:55:


suni1968 írta:


>


----------



## suni1968 (2011 Április 4)

suni1968 írta:


> :55:


----------



## suni1968 (2011 Április 4)

:33:


suni1968 írta:


>


----------



## suni1968 (2011 Április 4)

:razz:


suni1968 írta:


> :33:


----------



## suni1968 (2011 Április 4)

:d


suni1968 írta:


> :razz:


----------



## suni1968 (2011 Április 4)

:33:


suni1968 írta:


> :d


----------



## suni1968 (2011 Április 4)

suni1968 írta:


> :33:


----------



## suni1968 (2011 Április 4)

suni1968 írta:


>


----------



## suni1968 (2011 Április 4)

nos,itt a 20. üzenet


----------



## titak (2011 Április 4)

Erre mondják, hogy szemtelenség.


----------



## titak (2011 Április 4)

De, lehet


----------



## titak (2011 Április 4)

hogy


----------



## titak (2011 Április 4)

ezt én is


----------



## titak (2011 Április 4)

végig játszom.


----------



## NikoBellic (2011 Április 4)

Sziasztok!


----------



## kataikri (2011 Április 4)

Sziasztok!
1


----------



## kataikri (2011 Április 4)

2


----------



## kataikri (2011 Április 4)

3


----------



## kataikri (2011 Április 4)

4


----------



## kataikri (2011 Április 4)

5


----------



## kataikri (2011 Április 4)

6


----------



## kataikri (2011 Április 4)

7


----------



## kataikri (2011 Április 4)

8


----------



## kataikri (2011 Április 4)

9


----------



## kataikri (2011 Április 4)

10


----------



## kataikri (2011 Április 4)

11


----------



## kataikri (2011 Április 4)

12


----------



## kataikri (2011 Április 4)

13


----------



## kataikri (2011 Április 4)

14


----------



## kataikri (2011 Április 4)

15


----------



## kataikri (2011 Április 4)

16


----------



## kataikri (2011 Április 4)

17


----------



## kataikri (2011 Április 4)

18


----------



## kataikri (2011 Április 4)

19


----------



## kataikri (2011 Április 4)

20


----------



## 83tamas (2011 Április 4)

Szia gyorsan szeretnék 20 HSZT


----------



## 83tamas (2011 Április 4)

első meg volt ez már a második


----------



## 83tamas (2011 Április 4)

3


----------



## 83tamas (2011 Április 4)

remélem ez nem baj, hogy így szedem össze a hozzászólásokat?


----------



## 83tamas (2011 Április 4)

5


----------



## szocsgabi (2011 Április 4)

Én is csak hasonló okosakat tudok írni, hogy meglegyen a 20 hozzászólásom


----------



## szocsgabi (2011 Április 4)

Én ugyan már írtam néhányat hasonló céllal, de nem jelzi vissza rendszer, hogy hánynál tartok. Szerinte 0 üzenetet küldtem el.


----------



## szocsgabi (2011 Április 4)

Akkor most tovább gyűjtöm.


----------



## szocsgabi (2011 Április 4)

Ez szemtelenség?


----------



## szocsgabi (2011 Április 4)

Máshova is írtam, azt viszont itt nem számolja


----------



## 83tamas (2011 Április 4)

6


----------



## 83tamas (2011 Április 4)

7


----------



## szocsgabi (2011 Április 4)

A 20 hozzászólás elég, mint feltétel vagy mellette szükséges a 2 napos regisztráció is?


----------



## Claudyacska (2011 Április 4)

1


----------



## szocsgabi (2011 Április 4)

Jól csinálod 83tamas, nem vacakolsz a szöveggel.


----------



## szocsgabi (2011 Április 4)

Ez még mindig csak a 8?


----------



## Claudyacska (2011 Április 4)

2


----------



## szocsgabi (2011 Április 4)

9.


----------



## Claudyacska (2011 Április 4)

3


----------



## szocsgabi (2011 Április 4)

De én máshol is hozzászóltam!


----------



## Claudyacska (2011 Április 4)

4


----------



## Claudyacska (2011 Április 4)

5


----------



## szocsgabi (2011 Április 4)

11.


----------



## Claudyacska (2011 Április 4)

6


----------



## szocsgabi (2011 Április 4)

12.


----------



## Claudyacska (2011 Április 4)

7


----------



## szocsgabi (2011 Április 4)

13.


----------



## Claudyacska (2011 Április 4)

8


----------



## Claudyacska (2011 Április 4)

9


----------



## szocsgabi (2011 Április 4)

14.


----------



## Claudyacska (2011 Április 4)

10


----------



## Claudyacska (2011 Április 4)

11


----------



## szocsgabi (2011 Április 4)

15.


----------



## Claudyacska (2011 Április 4)

12


----------



## Claudyacska (2011 Április 4)

13


----------



## Claudyacska (2011 Április 4)

14


----------



## szocsgabi (2011 Április 4)

Igencsak érdemi levelezés ez Claudyacska!
Egyebkent 16.


----------



## Claudyacska (2011 Április 4)

15
muszáj, hogy meg legyen a 20 hozzászólás


----------



## szocsgabi (2011 Április 4)

17. Érdekes, milyen lassan telik el 20 másodperc!


----------



## Claudyacska (2011 Április 4)

16


----------



## szocsgabi (2011 Április 4)

18.


----------



## Claudyacska (2011 Április 4)

18
jah, kezdem unni közben


----------



## Claudyacska (2011 Április 4)

hoppá most van 18


----------



## szocsgabi (2011 Április 4)

19. Vajon elég lesz a 20 hozzászólás, vagy kell hozzá a 2 napos regisztráció?


----------



## Claudyacska (2011 Április 4)

19


----------



## Claudyacska (2011 Április 4)

20
kell hozzá. nekem már megvan


----------



## Claudyacska (2011 Április 4)

hajrá


----------



## szocsgabi (2011 Április 4)

Én már 20-nál tartottam!


----------



## Claudyacska (2011 Április 4)

segítséééééééég! nem bírok letölteni, pedig meg van a 20 hozzászólásom és a 2 napos regisztrációm is!


----------



## Tsibor (2011 Április 4)

Most már én is jelen. Tsibor


----------



## Tsibor (2011 Április 4)

Kedves Anyóka! Köszönet a lehetőségért, remélem, én is hozzá tudok majd tenni valamit a közösségi élethez! Üdvözlettel: Tsibor (Bp)


----------



## vman607 (2011 Április 4)

hello


----------



## csokmok (2011 Április 4)

Szep napot


----------



## csokmok (2011 Április 4)

Kellemes időnk van...


----------



## csokmok (2011 Április 4)

Lehet biciklizni


----------



## csokmok (2011 Április 4)

Ma mindossze ket oram volt


----------



## csokmok (2011 Április 4)

de holnap egy uj nap van


----------



## csokmok (2011 Április 4)

es aztan jon szerda


----------



## csokmok (2011 Április 4)

majd csutortok


----------



## csokmok (2011 Április 4)

pentek


----------



## csokmok (2011 Április 4)

es ismet hetvege


----------



## csokmok (2011 Április 4)

fel van porogve ez a vilag


----------



## csokmok (2011 Április 4)

egyik hét a másik után...


----------



## csokmok (2011 Április 4)

es idő szinte semmire....


----------



## alkim (2011 Április 4)

na ja és sajnos egyre gyorsabban telik ...


----------



## csokmok (2011 Április 4)

1


----------



## alkim (2011 Április 4)

2


----------



## csokmok (2011 Április 4)

a hetvegen bicikliturank volt


----------



## csokmok (2011 Április 4)

az ido is kellemes volt


----------



## csokmok (2011 Április 4)

csakhat elfaradtunk


----------



## alkim (2011 Április 4)

szombaton dolgoztam


----------



## alkim (2011 Április 4)

Vasárnap költözködtem...


----------



## csokmok (2011 Április 4)

a gyerekek jol ereztek magukat


----------



## csokmok (2011 Április 4)

es orultek


----------



## alkim (2011 Április 4)

nektek is szét van csuszva az oldal?


----------



## csokmok (2011 Április 4)

mar tervezik a kovetkezo bicikliturat


----------



## csokmok (2011 Április 4)

szep napot mindenkinek


----------



## katickabogi (2011 Április 4)

hali5


----------



## katickabogi (2011 Április 4)

hó6


----------



## katickabogi (2011 Április 4)

hy7


----------



## alkim (2011 Április 4)

tényleg mára nem esőt mondtak???


----------



## katickabogi (2011 Április 4)

itt már csepereg


----------



## alkim (2011 Április 4)

hi8


----------



## katickabogi (2011 Április 4)

és teljesen besötétedett


----------



## alkim (2011 Április 4)

az itt pontosan mit takar? én Bp-n vagyok


----------



## katickabogi (2011 Április 4)

nem örülök ennek a 20-nak...


----------



## katickabogi (2011 Április 4)

Sopront


----------



## katickabogi (2011 Április 4)

estére odaérhet hozzátok is


----------



## alkim (2011 Április 4)

Hjaaa milyen 20nak?


----------



## katickabogi (2011 Április 4)

legalább nem kell öntöznöm


----------



## katickabogi (2011 Április 4)

20 hozzászólást kér a rendszer,


----------



## alkim (2011 Április 4)

ne is mond lassan mehetek füvet nyirni


----------



## katickabogi (2011 Április 4)

hogy hajlandó legyen beengedni bizonyos fórumokba


----------



## alkim (2011 Április 4)

jaaa én is arra gyurok


----------



## katickabogi (2011 Április 4)

Nálunk is nagyon nő!


----------



## katickabogi (2011 Április 4)

Gondoltam, hogy Te is


----------



## alkim (2011 Április 4)

engem letölteni nem enged


----------



## katickabogi (2011 Április 4)

Illetve én is azt szeretném


----------



## katickabogi (2011 Április 4)

Már csak 2!


----------



## alkim (2011 Április 4)

hihetetlen Robert Jordan könyv csak itt van fent ....


----------



## katickabogi (2011 Április 4)

De legalább itt vagy, és nem magamban beszélgetek, mint a múltkor


----------



## katickabogi (2011 Április 4)

Nekem meg anyák napi jelenet kéne.


----------



## alkim (2011 Április 4)

ja a kérdés a rendszer automatikusan engedélyezi majd vagy admin fogja engedélyezni ?


----------



## katickabogi (2011 Április 4)

Na most megpróbálok tölteni...


----------



## alkim (2011 Április 4)

mert lehet akkor estig kell várni


----------



## katickabogi (2011 Április 4)

Egyelőre a füle botját se mozgatja


----------



## katickabogi (2011 Április 4)

Lehet, hogy majd 2 nap múlva?!


----------



## alkim (2011 Április 4)

hmm oké irj hogy engedi e


----------



## alkim (2011 Április 4)

mondom lehet adminnak kell jogot adni hozzá


----------



## alkim (2011 Április 4)

24nél vagy... hmmm


----------



## katickabogi (2011 Április 4)

Na és azt hogy kell?


----------



## alkim (2011 Április 4)

és ugyan azt az üzit kapod?


----------



## katickabogi (2011 Április 4)

Nem vagyok ebben jártas.


----------



## katickabogi (2011 Április 4)

Ua.


----------



## alkim (2011 Április 4)

azt sehogy admin gondolom este haza érkezik és akkor meg adja a jogot hogy elérd a forumot


----------



## katickabogi (2011 Április 4)

Neked is megvan a 21, hogyan tovább?


----------



## katickabogi (2011 Április 4)

Este nem érek rá Holnapra meg már jó lenne.


----------



## alkim (2011 Április 4)

hát sztem most várni kell


----------



## alkim (2011 Április 4)

az a baj hogy nem tudsz semmit se csinálni... admint kell megvárni...


----------



## katickabogi (2011 Április 4)

Annyi időm nincs...


----------



## katickabogi (2011 Április 4)

Ez így nagyon nehézkes. Csak tudnám, mi értelme ennek?


----------



## katickabogi (2011 Április 4)

Sehol nem enged be...


----------



## Baliko80 (2011 Április 4)

Köszi!Már vártam...


----------



## alkim (2011 Április 4)

detto...


----------



## Baliko80 (2011 Április 4)

Köszi szépen


----------



## Baliko80 (2011 Április 4)

Danke!


----------



## Baliko80 (2011 Április 4)

Thx!


----------



## katickabogi (2011 Április 4)

Halihóó, itt vagy?


----------



## alkim (2011 Április 4)

igen vagyok


----------



## katickabogi (2011 Április 4)

Ja, bocsi, csak néha elugrik...


----------



## Baliko80 (2011 Április 4)

Tank you


----------



## alkim (2011 Április 4)

np... az a baj hogy a data.hu-ra töltik fel a fájlok nagy részét ott viszont semmilyen értelmes kereső nincsen...


----------



## katickabogi (2011 Április 4)

Távoznom kell..., köszi a társaságot. Majd máskor próbálkozom. Szia!


----------



## alkim (2011 Április 4)

így sajnos nem tudok segiteni...illetve magamon se tudok segiteni


----------



## katickabogi (2011 Április 4)

bye


----------



## katickabogi (2011 Április 4)

bye...


----------



## alkim (2011 Április 4)

szia


----------



## sajt1994 (2011 Április 4)

Helló


----------



## sajt1994 (2011 Április 4)

belló


----------



## sajt1994 (2011 Április 4)

hahó


----------



## sajt1994 (2011 Április 4)

4


----------



## sajt1994 (2011 Április 4)

5


----------



## sajt1994 (2011 Április 4)

6


----------



## sajt1994 (2011 Április 4)

7 8


----------



## sajt1994 (2011 Április 4)




----------



## sajt1994 (2011 Április 4)

ha


----------



## sajt1994 (2011 Április 4)

10


----------



## sajt1994 (2011 Április 4)

11


----------



## sajt1994 (2011 Április 4)

1111111111111111111111111111111111112


----------



## sajt1994 (2011 Április 4)

13


----------



## sajt1994 (2011 Április 4)

14


----------



## sajt1994 (2011 Április 4)

15


----------



## sajt1994 (2011 Április 4)

16


----------



## sajt1994 (2011 Április 4)

17


----------



## sajt1994 (2011 Április 4)

és


----------



## sajt1994 (2011 Április 4)

18 19


----------



## sajt1994 (2011 Április 4)

2000000000


----------



## sajt1994 (2011 Április 4)

21


----------



## Amphenol (2011 Április 4)

pár nap eltelt


----------



## Amphenol (2011 Április 4)

még pár üzi


----------



## Amphenol (2011 Április 4)

és meg lesz 20


----------



## Amphenol (2011 Április 4)

2 harmad


----------



## Amphenol (2011 Április 4)

még 
5


----------



## Amphenol (2011 Április 4)

közben esik az eső


----------



## Amphenol (2011 Április 4)

17


----------



## Amphenol (2011 Április 4)

18


----------



## Amphenol (2011 Április 4)

19


----------



## Amphenol (2011 Április 4)

végre 20


----------



## Amphenol (2011 Április 4)

on fórum


----------



## cicus1101 (2011 Április 4)

heló


----------



## 83tamas (2011 Április 4)

8


----------



## szentkiralyikata (2011 Április 4)

Sziasztok!

Hogy is van ez a 20 hozzászólás dolog?Nézegettem itt a dolgokat és láttam,hogy sokan csak számokat írnak...követtem a példájukat,de azt hiszem,hogy ez így nem volt teljesen ok,mert továbbra sem tudok megnézni sajna semmit 

Előre is köszi a segítséget


----------



## fanfar (2011 Április 4)

Üdvözlet Görögországból


----------



## fanfar (2011 Április 4)

Larisából


----------



## fanfar (2011 Április 4)

Hol van a húsz?


----------



## fanfar (2011 Április 4)

Van még néhány ...


----------



## zerobarnuska (2011 Április 4)

*20*

a


----------



## zerobarnuska (2011 Április 4)

b


----------



## zerobarnuska (2011 Április 4)

c


----------



## fanfar (2011 Április 4)

21


----------



## zerobarnuska (2011 Április 4)

d


----------



## zerobarnuska (2011 Április 4)

e


----------



## zerobarnuska (2011 Április 4)

f


----------



## zerobarnuska (2011 Április 4)

g


----------



## zerobarnuska (2011 Április 4)

h


----------



## zerobarnuska (2011 Április 4)

j


----------



## zerobarnuska (2011 Április 4)

k


----------



## zerobarnuska (2011 Április 4)

l


----------



## dedicsd (2011 Április 4)

Köszönöm a lehetőséget!


----------



## zerobarnuska (2011 Április 4)

m


----------



## zerobarnuska (2011 Április 4)

n


----------



## zerobarnuska (2011 Április 4)

o


----------



## dedicsd (2011 Április 4)

És élek is vele


----------



## zerobarnuska (2011 Április 4)

p


----------



## dedicsd (2011 Április 4)

Mert jó kis cuccokat lehet itt találni


----------



## dedicsd (2011 Április 4)

És ezeket érdemes elolvasni


----------



## dedicsd (2011 Április 4)

Én főleg Popper Péter művei miatt regisztráltam


----------



## dedicsd (2011 Április 4)

De biztos vagyok benne, hogy több kiváló szerző


----------



## dedicsd (2011 Április 4)

sok kiváló művével lehet itt találkozni


----------



## dedicsd (2011 Április 4)

j


----------



## dedicsd (2011 Április 4)

h


----------



## dedicsd (2011 Április 4)

l


----------



## InteligensOgre (2011 Április 4)

Tetszik az oldal... Jó dolgok vannak itt elrejtve


----------



## dedicsd (2011 Április 4)

g


----------



## dedicsd (2011 Április 4)

r


----------



## Laru (2011 Április 4)

üdvözletem =)


----------



## dedicsd (2011 Április 4)

z


----------



## dedicsd (2011 Április 4)

hello


----------



## dedicsd (2011 Április 4)

fg


----------



## dedicsd (2011 Április 4)

th


----------



## dedicsd (2011 Április 4)

kl


----------



## dedicsd (2011 Április 4)

mn


----------



## dedicsd (2011 Április 4)

bn


----------



## dedicsd (2011 Április 4)

lé


----------



## 83tamas (2011 Április 4)

8


----------



## tucsokgirl (2011 Április 4)

Sziasztok!

Ha nem haragszotok meg, én vicceket írok ide, hogy ne legyen olyan unalmas 

- Mi a falusi abortusz? 

- Lelövik a gólyát.


----------



## tucsokgirl (2011 Április 4)

- Honnan lehet megismerni a homokos hóembert? 

- A fenekében van a répa!


----------



## tucsokgirl (2011 Április 4)

- Miért jó a mazochistának? 

- Mert ha rossz, akkor jó. Ha meg jó, akkor rossz, tehát jó. ))


----------



## tucsokgirl (2011 Április 4)

- Mit csinálsz, ha már huszadszor fagy le a rendszer? 

- Control Alt cipőtalp...


----------



## tucsokgirl (2011 Április 4)

- Mi a különbség az üzenetrögzítő és az intenzív osztály között? 

- Az intenzíven a hosszú sípszó ELÖTT kell beszélni....


----------



## cs.a.k (2011 Április 4)

Te tevél tevévé engem eleve,
Teveled nem ér fel tevefej tétova veleje.


----------



## cs.a.k (2011 Április 4)

Tekerjetek emerre, ne legyetek leverve, jelenjetek meg egyes helyeken kedves emberekkel, legyen eszetek, de nevessetek rengeteget, rendesen szeressetek, keressetek eleget, de legyetek emberek.


----------



## tucsokgirl (2011 Április 4)

- Miért nehéz a noknek érzo, törodo, és jóképu férfit találniuk?

- Mert azoknak a férfiaknak már van barátjuk.


----------



## cs.a.k (2011 Április 4)

A szamaránál is szomorúbb Szemere sem szerzett hamarább szamárlány szamarat szomorú szamara számára, ezért sok szomorú szamárkönny szemerkélt a szamárnál szomorúbb Szemere szomorú szamara szeméből.


----------



## cs.a.k (2011 Április 4)

Azt mondták a hatalmasok: akinek a hat alma sok, az már ahhoz hatalmas ok, hogy ne legyen hatalma sok!


----------



## tucsokgirl (2011 Április 4)

Az igen, jól nyomod az e betűzést 

- Miért húzza az osember a feleségét a hajánál fogva?

- Mert ha a lábánál fogva húzná, feltöltodne sárral.


----------



## cs.a.k (2011 Április 4)

Netán platán, netán palánta, netán tán platánpalánta?


----------



## tucsokgirl (2011 Április 4)

- Mi az piros, és nem tudod lenyelni?

- Traktor


----------



## cs.a.k (2011 Április 4)

Nyakas a parasztgazda, faragatlan fajta.
Kajla bajsza alatt kacag, ha dagad a flaska.
Haj-jaj, ablak alatt dalra fakad, s szakadatlan hajtja,
Ha laza a gatyamadzag, csak kalap van rajta.
Ablak alatt dalra fakad, s szakadatlan hajtja,
Ha laza a gatyamadzag, csak kalap van rajta.
 Kárpátia


----------



## tucsokgirl (2011 Április 4)

-Mit kell tenned ha egy dühös orrszarvú rohan feléd?

-Venned kell egy fehér lapot, összetépni, majd az orrszarvú fejére szórni. Így azt hiszi, hogy havazik és megfagy!


----------



## cs.a.k (2011 Április 4)

Halló! Lajos!
Hajó Lajos!
A te hajad
haj-olajos...


----------



## tucsokgirl (2011 Április 4)

Szeretem ezt a számot a Kárpátiától! 

Egyszer élőben egy édi kislány énekelte, mikor koncerten voltam


----------



## tucsokgirl (2011 Április 4)

-Mit kell tenned, ha szemben veled egy orszlán, mögötted egy jaguar áll?

-Beszállsz a jaguar-ba és elhajtasz!


----------



## cs.a.k (2011 Április 4)

Folyton torkos, drótos tót sós ropogóst kóstol,
Potyog most sok olcsó gomb, oly komoly gyomortól.
Hó-hó, ódon hordóból csobogó jó bort mohón kortyol,
No, most gondoskodjon, doktor, módos koporsóról!
 Kárpátia


----------



## cs.a.k (2011 Április 4)

Iszik kicsit, s így indít biciklizni mindig.
Bíz` kicsípik, s viszik is nyírpilisi sittig.
Sír-rí, nincs kis rigli, nincs bilincs, mit civil ki bír nyitni.
Illik ily piciny csínyt így, rittig sittig vinni?
 Kárpátia


----------



## tucsokgirl (2011 Április 4)

Ki az abszulut szerencsétlen?

Aki a wc-be esik és a lehúzóba kapaszkodik.


----------



## cs.a.k (2011 Április 4)

Egy méterrel megrövidebbítendő!


----------



## cs.a.k (2011 Április 4)

Csalitban csicsergés, csattogás,
Csörgedező csermely-csobogás,
Csonka cserfán csúf csóka cserreg,
Cserkészfiúk csapata cseveg,
Csokrot csinálunk csillagvirágból,
Csípéseket csalunk csalárd csalánból,
Csiga csöndben csúszik csicsóka csúcsára,
Csipkés cserlevélen cserebogár csápja.


----------



## tucsokgirl (2011 Április 4)

- Ki az abszolút bátor ember?

- Aki hashajtóra altatót vesz be.


----------



## tucsokgirl (2011 Április 4)

Mi az abszolút ciki?

Ha a temetésen mindenki áll, csak te fekszel.


----------



## cs.a.k (2011 Április 4)

Öt ördög görget görgőn, görbe úton görgő, öt gömbbé gömbölyödött görögdinnyét.


----------



## cs.a.k (2011 Április 4)

Cukrozott csibecombcsontba szúrt moszkvics kisbusz luxus slusszkulcs.


----------



## tucsokgirl (2011 Április 4)

- Hogy hívják Stallone dublorjét?

- Pótszilveszter


----------



## cs.a.k (2011 Április 4)

Mit lopsz küklopsz? Gipsz klipszet lopsz, küklopsz?


----------



## cs.a.k (2011 Április 4)

Meggymag! Szelíd meggymag vagy, vagy vad meggymag vagy?


----------



## cs.a.k (2011 Április 4)

A kotyogó klotyó felé totyog a vén, motyogó lotyó, de késő, mert a rotyogó gatyóból potyog a motyó.


----------



## tucsokgirl (2011 Április 4)

Látom te is kezdesz belejönni


----------



## cs.a.k (2011 Április 4)

A savas alma a kamasz hasat karbantartja: ha lassan halad, hajtja, ha szalad, marasztalja.


----------



## cs.a.k (2011 Április 4)

Ahha...már unalmas számolgatni, vagy betűt vetni, inkább írjunk olyanokat, amiknek van valami értelme is D


----------



## tucsokgirl (2011 Április 4)

*- Hogy hívják a búzamezőn verekedő parasztok sportját?
- Tájbox!*


----------



## cs.a.k (2011 Április 4)

Moszkvics-slusszkulcs: luxus szükséglet.


----------



## tucsokgirl (2011 Április 4)

*- Mennyi a pálinka és az aszpirin összege?
- 11, ugyanis a pálinka üt, az aszpirin meg hat.*


----------



## cs.a.k (2011 Április 4)

Zabra zebra
zsebre zabra
habra rebbents,
hebrents babra
ugra-bugra, zsupsz a sutra,
pulyka húzta, pudva, dudva,
lukba rúgva fúlt a kútba.


----------



## cs.a.k (2011 Április 4)

A pápua törzs főnökét úgy hívták, hogy Puapó. Puapó már nagyon öreg volt, meghalt, ezért a törzs tagjai elhatározták, hogy választanak egy pót Pápua Puapót. Ez a pót Pápua Puapó nagyon szeretett pónilovakra vadászni, a popójukat levágta, megsütötte és megette, ezért elnevezték Pónilópopót-lopó Pótpápua Puapónak. A sok póniló popótól már nagyon meghízott, ezért elnevezték Puhapopójú-Pónilópopót-lopó Pótpápua Puapónak. Az elhízás már kezdett veszélyessé válni, ezért a törzs varázslója azt tanácsolta neki, hogy szopogasson pimpógyökereket. Ezért elnevezték Pimpógyökereket-szopó Puhapopójú-Pónilópopót-lopó Pótpápua Puapónak. Mivel a törzs a Limpopó környékén élt, a törzsfőnök teljes neve így hangzott: Limpopói Pimpógyökeret-szopó Puhapopójú Pónilópopó-lopó Pótpápua Puapó.


----------



## cs.a.k (2011 Április 4)

Csóri csiga csalán csúcsán cselleng, csalán csúcsát csipegetve leng fent.
De a csalán nem tűrte, s csóri csiga csupasz csápját megcsípte.


----------



## tucsokgirl (2011 Április 4)

- Miért piros a gólya csőre?
- Mert égett a pofája, amikor téged hozott!!!


Ez tetszik.


----------



## tucsokgirl (2011 Április 4)

A pápuás is jó


----------



## TTüsi (2011 Április 4)

12


----------



## 83tamas (2011 Április 4)

x


----------



## 83tamas (2011 Április 4)

10


----------



## 83tamas (2011 Április 4)

12


----------



## 83tamas (2011 Április 4)

13


----------



## 83tamas (2011 Április 4)

14


----------



## 83tamas (2011 Április 4)

holnap fojtatom már csak 5kell


----------



## cs.a.k (2011 Április 4)

Bennetek már nincs fantázia?! Itt van egy oldal, erről tudtok bemásolni, és akkor legalább nem unjátok halálra magatokat közben  ^.^,
http://www.citatum.hu/kategoria/Nyelvtoro/2


----------



## cs.a.k (2011 Április 4)

Csokipudingon csücsül egy csóka,
csoki csíkot húz a csiga csoki nyála.
Csoki csemegéből fóka nyalóka,
csoki csillag csemege is lenne, ha vóna.
 Belga


----------



## cs.a.k (2011 Április 4)

Nem minden csacsi csöcse csecse, csak a csecse csöcsű csacsi csöcse csecse, mert ha minden csacsi csöcse csecse volna, akkor minden csacsi csecse csöcsű csacsi volna.


----------



## laver57 (2011 Április 4)

köszönöm


----------



## laver57 (2011 Április 4)

abc


----------



## laver57 (2011 Április 4)

123


----------



## laver57 (2011 Április 4)

123


----------



## lekav (2011 Április 4)

A szecsuáni síncsiszoló sínt csiszol Szecsuánban.


----------



## laver57 (2011 Április 4)

abc


----------



## laver57 (2011 Április 4)

123


----------



## laver57 (2011 Április 4)

abc


----------



## laver57 (2011 Április 4)

szuper


----------



## laver57 (2011 Április 4)

szuper


----------



## laver57 (2011 Április 4)

ok


----------



## laver57 (2011 Április 4)

szuper


----------



## laver57 (2011 Április 4)

123


----------



## laver57 (2011 Április 4)

abc


----------



## laver57 (2011 Április 4)

123


----------



## laver57 (2011 Április 4)

123


----------



## laver57 (2011 Április 4)

abc


----------



## opilevi (2011 Április 5)

ej-ej


----------



## kerek-alma (2011 Április 5)

1valaky írta:


> szuper vagykiss


 nagyon koszonom Neked ezt a jo dolgot!!!


----------



## kerek-alma (2011 Április 5)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


 nagyon koszonom Melitta,hogy segitettel.


----------



## allzo (2011 Április 5)

Sziasztok


----------



## allzo (2011 Április 5)

jó reggelt


----------



## allzo (2011 Április 5)

most keltem fel


----------



## allzo (2011 Április 5)

most iszom a kávém


----------



## allzo (2011 Április 5)

most készülök a melóba


----------



## allzo (2011 Április 5)

most húzom a cipőm


----------



## allzo (2011 Április 5)

most veszem a kabátom


----------



## allzo (2011 Április 5)

már most kivagyok


----------



## grm (2011 Április 5)

*20*

Sziasztok


----------



## grm (2011 Április 5)

2


----------



## grm (2011 Április 5)

3


----------



## grm (2011 Április 5)

4


----------



## grm (2011 Április 5)

5


----------



## grm (2011 Április 5)

6


----------



## grm (2011 Április 5)

7


----------



## grm (2011 Április 5)

9


----------



## grm (2011 Április 5)

10


----------



## grm (2011 Április 5)

14


----------



## grm (2011 Április 5)

17


----------



## grm (2011 Április 5)

1


----------



## grm (2011 Április 5)

Na


----------



## grm (2011 Április 5)

y


----------



## grm (2011 Április 5)

x


----------



## grm (2011 Április 5)

11


----------



## grm (2011 Április 5)

hhh


----------



## grm (2011 Április 5)

kkk


----------



## grm (2011 Április 5)

uts


----------



## grm (2011 Április 5)

huszonegy!:9:


----------



## Csilla861211 (2011 Április 5)

szép napot


----------



## Csilla861211 (2011 Április 5)

hello


----------



## Csilla861211 (2011 Április 5)

szia


----------



## Csilla861211 (2011 Április 5)

by


----------



## Csilla861211 (2011 Április 5)

napos időt


----------



## Csilla861211 (2011 Április 5)

hajrá


----------



## Csilla861211 (2011 Április 5)

boldog névnapot


----------



## Csilla861211 (2011 Április 5)

boldog születésnapot


----------



## Csilla861211 (2011 Április 5)

lassan csak összejön a 20


----------



## Csilla861211 (2011 Április 5)

még van


----------



## Csilla861211 (2011 Április 5)

kb 10


----------



## Csilla861211 (2011 Április 5)

kb9


----------



## Csilla861211 (2011 Április 5)

napsütéses napot


----------



## Csilla861211 (2011 Április 5)

boldog szülinapot nórikám


----------



## Csilla861211 (2011 Április 5)

ovi


----------



## Csilla861211 (2011 Április 5)

jennifer aniston


----------



## Csilla861211 (2011 Április 5)

még 4


----------



## Csilla861211 (2011 Április 5)

sok


----------



## Csilla861211 (2011 Április 5)

már nem


----------



## Csilla861211 (2011 Április 5)

utolsó


----------



## Csilla861211 (2011 Április 5)




----------



## Babikincse (2011 Április 5)

Csak hogy gyűljenek a hozzászólásaim... ;D


----------



## viktory087 (2011 Április 5)

lalalaaaa


----------



## viktory087 (2011 Április 5)

lalalaaa


----------



## viktory087 (2011 Április 5)

lalalaaaaalalalaaaa


----------



## viktory087 (2011 Április 5)

naaananananaaaaaa


----------



## Babikincse (2011 Április 5)

Ha jól értelmezem, nem linkelhetem be az oldalamat, ugye?


----------



## viktory087 (2011 Április 5)




----------



## viktory087 (2011 Április 5)

kiss


----------



## viktory087 (2011 Április 5)

:00::9::99::..:\\m/


----------



## viktory087 (2011 Április 5)

:55::55::55::55:


----------



## viktory087 (2011 Április 5)

:11::11::11::11:


----------



## viktory087 (2011 Április 5)

:``::``::``::``::``::``::``::``::``::``::``::``::``::``::``::``:


----------



## viktory087 (2011 Április 5)

:0::0::0::0::0:


----------



## viktory087 (2011 Április 5)

:33::twisted::8:


----------



## viktory087 (2011 Április 5)

:111::3:


----------



## viktory087 (2011 Április 5)

:88:


----------



## viktory087 (2011 Április 5)

:cici:
:butt:


----------



## viktory087 (2011 Április 5)

:99:


----------



## viktory087 (2011 Április 5)

:,,::23:


----------



## viktory087 (2011 Április 5)

\\m/\\m/\\m/\\m/\\m/\\m/\\m/\\m/\\m/\\m/\\m/\\m/\\m/kééééééész


----------



## viktory087 (2011 Április 5)

:..::..::..::..:


----------



## watching (2011 Április 5)

sziasztok


----------



## watching (2011 Április 5)

:d


----------



## maya5555 (2011 Április 5)

ez egy jó topik


----------



## maya5555 (2011 Április 5)

:d


----------



## watching (2011 Április 5)

naa


----------



## maya5555 (2011 Április 5)

sziasztok


----------



## maya5555 (2011 Április 5)

most még várjak 20 másodpercet ennek mi az értelme?


----------



## maya5555 (2011 Április 5)

de már 4 üzinél tartok messze még a 20


----------



## maya5555 (2011 Április 5)

ráadásul februárban regiztem az már több mint két nap nem?


----------



## maya5555 (2011 Április 5)

21


----------



## Akelax (2011 Április 5)

hello


----------



## Akelax (2011 Április 5)

éerdekes alapelveken nyukszik ez az oldal,20hozzászólás,2nap...hiába...messze van canada


----------



## Bacilike (2011 Április 5)

:razz:Szép napot minden látogatónak.Üdv.Bacilike


----------



## Bacilike (2011 Április 5)

Érdekes alapelveken nyukszik ez az oldal,20hozzászólás,2nap...hiába...messze van canada[/quote]


----------



## calverx (2011 Április 5)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Bacilike (2011 Április 5)

Szép napot,jó munkát mindenkinek.


----------



## calverx (2011 Április 5)

Szép időnk van.


----------



## Bacilike (2011 Április 5)

Szép napot,jó munkát mindenkinek.


----------



## Bacilike (2011 Április 5)

Szép időnk van.


----------



## calverx (2011 Április 5)

:34:


----------



## calverx (2011 Április 5)

calverx írta:


> :34:



\\m/


----------



## titak (2011 Április 5)

nem értem


----------



## calverx (2011 Április 5)

:656: :cici:


----------



## Mefi89 (2011 Április 5)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Mefi89 (2011 Április 5)

Most akkor 20 szor kell ide irnom, vagy 20 szor köszönjek?


----------



## Mefi89 (2011 Április 5)

:d  :d


----------



## Mefi89 (2011 Április 5)

Bocs, most egy ideig itt lesz a nevem


----------



## Mefi89 (2011 Április 5)

pontosan 20 szor!!!


----------



## Mefi89 (2011 Április 5)

Már csak 15-ször!


----------



## Mefi89 (2011 Április 5)

14!


----------



## calverx (2011 Április 5)

24


----------



## Mefi89 (2011 Április 5)

13!


----------



## Mefi89 (2011 Április 5)

12!


----------



## Mefi89 (2011 Április 5)

11!


----------



## Mefi89 (2011 Április 5)

10


----------



## Mefi89 (2011 Április 5)

9


----------



## Mefi89 (2011 Április 5)

8


----------



## Mefi89 (2011 Április 5)

7


----------



## Mefi89 (2011 Április 5)

6


----------



## Mefi89 (2011 Április 5)

5


----------



## Mefi89 (2011 Április 5)

4


----------



## Mefi89 (2011 Április 5)

3


----------



## Mefi89 (2011 Április 5)

2


----------



## Mefi89 (2011 Április 5)

1


----------



## melinda1978 (2011 Április 5)

Köszi!


----------



## melinda1978 (2011 Április 5)

2


----------



## melinda1978 (2011 Április 5)

3


----------



## melinda1978 (2011 Április 5)

4


----------



## Mefi89 (2011 Április 5)

úgy látszik kevés volt a húsz!


----------



## melinda1978 (2011 Április 5)

5


----------



## melinda1978 (2011 Április 5)

6


----------



## melinda1978 (2011 Április 5)

7


----------



## melinda1978 (2011 Április 5)

8


----------



## melinda1978 (2011 Április 5)

9


----------



## melinda1978 (2011 Április 5)

10


----------



## melinda1978 (2011 Április 5)

11


----------



## melinda1978 (2011 Április 5)

12


----------



## melinda1978 (2011 Április 5)

13


----------



## melinda1978 (2011 Április 5)

14


----------



## melinda1978 (2011 Április 5)

15


----------



## melinda1978 (2011 Április 5)

16


----------



## melinda1978 (2011 Április 5)

17


----------



## melinda1978 (2011 Április 5)

18


----------



## melinda1978 (2011 Április 5)

19


----------



## melinda1978 (2011 Április 5)

20


----------



## melinda1978 (2011 Április 5)

na még egy


----------



## melinda1978 (2011 Április 5)

köszi


----------



## Tulok57 (2011 Április 5)

Köszönöm a lehetőséget. Tibor


----------



## Tulok57 (2011 Április 5)

Köszönöm a lehetőséget. Tibor


----------



## Tulok57 (2011 Április 5)

Köszönöm a lehetőséget. Tibor 4


----------



## Tulok57 (2011 Április 5)

Köszönöm a lehetőséget. Tibor 5


----------



## Tulok57 (2011 Április 5)

Köszönöm a lehetőséget. Tibor 6


----------



## Tulok57 (2011 Április 5)

Köszönöm a lehetőséget. Tibor 8


----------



## Tulok57 (2011 Április 5)

Köszönöm a lehetőséget. Tibor 9


----------



## Tulok57 (2011 Április 5)

Köszönöm a lehetőséget. Tibor e


----------



## Tulok57 (2011 Április 5)

Köszönöm a lehetőséget. Tibor a


----------



## Tulok57 (2011 Április 5)

Köszönöm a lehetőséget. Tibor b


----------



## Tulok57 (2011 Április 5)

Köszönöm a lehetőséget. Tibor c


----------



## Tulok57 (2011 Április 5)

Köszönöm a lehetőséget. Tibor d


----------



## Tulok57 (2011 Április 5)

Köszönöm a lehetőséget. Tibor f


----------



## Tulok57 (2011 Április 5)

Köszönöm a lehetőséget. Tibor g


----------



## Tulok57 (2011 Április 5)

Köszönöm a lehetőséget. Tibor h


----------



## Tulok57 (2011 Április 5)

Köszönöm a lehetőséget. Tibo ir


----------



## Tulok57 (2011 Április 5)

Köszönöm a lehetőséget. Tibor i


----------



## Tulok57 (2011 Április 5)

Köszönöm a lehetőséget. Tibor hi


----------



## Tulok57 (2011 Április 5)

Köszönöm a lehetőséget. Tibor ki


----------



## Tulok57 (2011 Április 5)

Köszönöm a lehetőséget. Tibor kiki


----------



## simike47 (2011 Április 5)

Az így jártam anyátokkal a legjobb sorozat a világon


----------



## simike47 (2011 Április 5)

És abba is a Barney


----------



## daveangel007 (2011 Április 5)

1


----------



## daveangel007 (2011 Április 5)

2


----------



## daveangel007 (2011 Április 5)

3


----------



## simike47 (2011 Április 5)

Vilinek hivták a delfint?


----------



## daveangel007 (2011 Április 5)

4


----------



## daveangel007 (2011 Április 5)

5


----------



## daveangel007 (2011 Április 5)

6


----------



## daveangel007 (2011 Április 5)

7


----------



## daveangel007 (2011 Április 5)

8


----------



## daveangel007 (2011 Április 5)

9


----------



## simike47 (2011 Április 5)

A family guy fanoknak sok oldal van szerencsére...

És kiszereti a Firka villát?


----------



## daveangel007 (2011 Április 5)

10


----------



## daveangel007 (2011 Április 5)

11


----------



## daveangel007 (2011 Április 5)

12


----------



## daveangel007 (2011 Április 5)

13


----------



## daveangel007 (2011 Április 5)

14


----------



## daveangel007 (2011 Április 5)

15


----------



## daveangel007 (2011 Április 5)

16


----------



## daveangel007 (2011 Április 5)

17


----------



## simike47 (2011 Április 5)

Aki tud Gáspár Lacit, Gitanot, vagy ilyen féle zenéket az szóhatna. Előre is köszönöm, és ha valakit érdekel ez, én párat kivettem fülell


----------



## daveangel007 (2011 Április 5)

18


----------



## anda16 (2011 Április 5)

1


----------



## anda16 (2011 Április 5)

2


----------



## anda16 (2011 Április 5)

3


----------



## daveangel007 (2011 Április 5)

19


----------



## anda16 (2011 Április 5)

4


----------



## daveangel007 (2011 Április 5)

20


----------



## anda16 (2011 Április 5)

5


----------



## daveangel007 (2011 Április 5)

21


----------



## simike47 (2011 Április 5)

Gitanot kérhetek ??:$


----------



## simike47 (2011 Április 5)

Az angol, nyelv miota van?


----------



## anda16 (2011 Április 5)

6


----------



## anda16 (2011 Április 5)

7


----------



## anda16 (2011 Április 5)

8


----------



## anda16 (2011 Április 5)

9


----------



## anda16 (2011 Április 5)

10


----------



## anda16 (2011 Április 5)

11


----------



## anda16 (2011 Április 5)

12


----------



## anda16 (2011 Április 5)

13


----------



## anda16 (2011 Április 5)

14


----------



## anda16 (2011 Április 5)

15


----------



## anda16 (2011 Április 5)

16


----------



## anda16 (2011 Április 5)

17


----------



## anda16 (2011 Április 5)

18


----------



## anda16 (2011 Április 5)

19


----------



## kissand (2011 Április 5)

*mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm*



Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


 köszönöm


----------



## anda16 (2011 Április 5)

20


----------



## kissand (2011 Április 5)

*mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm*



Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


 nagxon köszönöm


----------



## anda16 (2011 Április 5)

Üdvözlök mindenkit
Sziasztok!


----------



## kissand (2011 Április 5)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


 hétfő kedd


----------



## kissand (2011 Április 5)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


 


kissand írta:


> hétfő kedd


 csak be szeretnék köszönni


----------



## kissand (2011 Április 5)

kissand írta:


> csak be szeretnék köszönni


 

Nem tudhatom, hogy másnak e tájék mit jelent


----------



## Bacilike (2011 Április 5)

Üdv.mindenkinek!:4:


----------



## kissand (2011 Április 5)

kissand írta:


> Nem tudhatom, hogy másnak e tájék mit jelent


 nekem


----------



## kissand (2011 Április 5)

Bacilike írta:


> Üdv.mindenkinek!:4:


üdvözlet


----------



## kissand (2011 Április 5)

kissand írta:


> üdvözlet


 abcdef


----------



## Bacilike (2011 Április 5)

Nem tudhatom, hogy másnak e tájék mit jelent.


----------



## kissand (2011 Április 5)

kissand írta:


> nagxon köszönöm


élek a lehetőséggel


----------



## kissand (2011 Április 5)

kissand írta:


> élek a lehetőséggel


1234abcd


----------



## Bacilike (2011 Április 5)

Üdvözlök mindenkit
Sziasztok!


----------



## kissand (2011 Április 5)

Nagyon jó a közösségi oldal


----------



## kissand (2011 Április 5)

Bacilike írta:


> Üdvözlök mindenkit
> Sziasztok!


 Én is


----------



## kissand (2011 Április 5)

kissand írta:


> élek a lehetőséggel


 szép idő van


----------



## kissand (2011 Április 5)

kissand írta:


> szép idő van


 remélem hamarosa itt a tavasz


----------



## kissand (2011 Április 5)

kissand írta:


> remélem hamarosa itt a tavasz


 nagyon várom


----------



## kissand (2011 Április 5)

kissand írta:


> nagyon várom


cicelle


----------



## kissand (2011 Április 5)

kissand írta:


> cicelle


vvrrkkmml


----------



## kissand (2011 Április 5)

kissand írta:


> vvrrkkmml


wghorjm


----------



## kissand (2011 Április 5)

kissand írta:


> wghorjm


már nagyon


----------



## kissand (2011 Április 5)

kissand írta:


> wghorjm


köszönöm a lehetőséget


----------



## kissand (2011 Április 5)

kissand írta:


> köszönöm a lehetőséget


abcde


----------



## Bacilike (2011 Április 5)

Bejelentkezem, üdv mindenkinek!:--:


----------



## Bacilike (2011 Április 5)

Köszönöm a lehetőséget!


----------



## Babonatale (2011 Április 5)

Szia! Én m ég teljesen új vagyok itt, ezért is köszönet a jó tanácsokért. Szióka.


----------



## Babonatale (2011 Április 5)

Ja, még egy kérdés, itt a mintákat utána teljesen fogom látni, szinesben és letölthető állapotban?


----------



## Babonatale (2011 Április 5)

Tudom butus kérdés, de kell amilyen hamar csak lehet az a 20 hozzá szólás.


----------



## Babonatale (2011 Április 5)

Megy ez szép lassan


----------



## Babonatale (2011 Április 5)




----------



## Babonatale (2011 Április 5)

:9:hát ez az ikon annyira édes


----------



## Babonatale (2011 Április 5)

Hú már ennyi az idő?!


----------



## Bacilike (2011 Április 5)

Már csak pár hiányzik!


----------



## Bacilike (2011 Április 5)

Már csak hat hiányzik!


----------



## Bacilike (2011 Április 5)

Már csak öt hiányzik!


----------



## Bacilike (2011 Április 5)

Már csak négy kell!


----------



## Bacilike (2011 Április 5)

Visszaszámolok!


----------



## Bacilike (2011 Április 5)

Már csak kettő kell!


----------



## Bacilike (2011 Április 5)

Itt a huszadik!


----------



## Babonatale (2011 Április 5)

A chat-en ha írok akkor az hozzászólás?


----------



## Meshif (2011 Április 5)

1 regisztráltam


----------



## Meshif (2011 Április 5)

2 nézelődöm


----------



## Meshif (2011 Április 5)

3 találok is valamit


----------



## Meshif (2011 Április 5)

4 sok van még


----------



## Meshif (2011 Április 5)

5


----------



## Meshif (2011 Április 5)

6 van még 14


----------



## Meshif (2011 Április 5)

7 :d


----------



## Meshif (2011 Április 5)

Fórumunkban két üzenet küldése között 20 másodpercet kell várnod. Kérjük, próbáld újra 1 másodperc elteltével...

 majdnem kiszámoltam


----------



## Meshif (2011 Április 5)

ez már a 9


----------



## Meshif (2011 Április 5)

a 10 az már a fele


----------



## Meshif (2011 Április 5)

de már itt van a 11 is


----------



## Meshif (2011 Április 5)

12


----------



## Meshif (2011 Április 5)

a 13 az szerencsés szám.


----------



## Meshif (2011 Április 5)

a 14 az már majdnem 20


----------



## Meshif (2011 Április 5)

tizenöt


----------



## Meshif (2011 Április 5)

Na most jön a 16, de még kell 20 mp


----------



## Meshif (2011 Április 5)

17


----------



## Meshif (2011 Április 5)

No már nem sok kell


----------



## Meshif (2011 Április 5)

Hogy ennek mi értelme?  19


----------



## Meshif (2011 Április 5)

Hmmmm most már töltök ezerrel!!!

20


----------



## Meshif (2011 Április 5)

nehogy már 21 kelljen?


----------



## dsanchoj (2011 Április 5)

Csá mindenki


----------



## dsanchoj (2011 Április 5)

Hali,én még csak most kezdtem


----------



## dsanchoj (2011 Április 5)

Három


----------



## dsanchoj (2011 Április 5)

Lassan fogy


----------



## dsanchoj (2011 Április 5)

Hogy vagytok


----------



## dsanchoj (2011 Április 5)

Hány focista van egy focicsapatban?


----------



## dsanchoj (2011 Április 5)

Egy tucat


----------



## dsanchoj (2011 Április 5)

Péntek 13


----------



## dsanchoj (2011 Április 5)

Egy tucat meg ketto


----------



## dsanchoj (2011 Április 5)

Tizenot


----------



## dsanchoj (2011 Április 5)

16


----------



## dsanchoj (2011 Április 5)

Na még 4


----------



## dsanchoj (2011 Április 5)

Már csak 3


----------



## dsanchoj (2011 Április 5)

20 minusz egy


----------



## dsanchoj (2011 Április 5)

Na na na mire vártam - erre


----------



## Erzsi108 (2011 Április 5)

Melitta írta:


> 1, jelen


----------



## Erzsi108 (2011 Április 5)

Még 6...


----------



## Erzsi108 (2011 Április 5)

5...


----------



## Erzsi108 (2011 Április 5)

4...


----------



## Erzsi108 (2011 Április 5)

3...


----------



## Erzsi108 (2011 Április 5)

2...


----------



## Erzsi108 (2011 Április 5)

1...


----------



## bubaakuka (2011 Április 5)

Hali


----------



## bubaakuka (2011 Április 5)

4


----------



## bubaakuka (2011 Április 5)

5


----------



## bubaakuka (2011 Április 5)

6


----------



## bubaakuka (2011 Április 5)

7


----------



## bubaakuka (2011 Április 5)

8


----------



## bubaakuka (2011 Április 5)

9


----------



## cicus1101 (2011 Április 5)

9


----------



## bubaakuka (2011 Április 5)

10


----------



## bubaakuka (2011 Április 5)

11


----------



## bubaakuka (2011 Április 5)

12


----------



## bubaakuka (2011 Április 5)

13


----------



## bubaakuka (2011 Április 5)

14


----------



## bubaakuka (2011 Április 5)

15


----------



## bubaakuka (2011 Április 5)

16


----------



## Hufi94 (2011 Április 5)

sziasztok


----------



## bubaakuka (2011 Április 5)

17


----------



## Hufi94 (2011 Április 5)

jelen


----------



## Hufi94 (2011 Április 5)

2


----------



## bubaakuka (2011 Április 5)

18


----------



## Hufi94 (2011 Április 5)

3


----------



## Hufi94 (2011 Április 5)

4


----------



## wolfkinga (2011 Április 5)

*köszi*


----------



## Hufi94 (2011 Április 5)

5


----------



## bubaakuka (2011 Április 5)

19


----------



## wolfkinga (2011 Április 5)

*köszi*


----------



## bubaakuka (2011 Április 5)

20


----------



## wolfkinga (2011 Április 5)

*köszke*


----------



## Hufi94 (2011 Április 5)

6


----------



## Hufi94 (2011 Április 5)

7


----------



## Hufi94 (2011 Április 5)

8


----------



## Hufi94 (2011 Április 5)

9


----------



## wolfkinga (2011 Április 5)

*jó*


----------



## Hufi94 (2011 Április 5)

10


----------



## Hufi94 (2011 Április 5)

11


----------



## Hufi94 (2011 Április 5)

12


----------



## wolfkinga (2011 Április 5)

*legyen meg a 20 hozzászólás*


----------



## Hufi94 (2011 Április 5)

13


----------



## wolfkinga (2011 Április 5)

*nagyon jó*


----------



## Hufi94 (2011 Április 5)

14


----------



## Hufi94 (2011 Április 5)

20


----------



## Hufi94 (2011 Április 5)

*vége*

20


----------



## cicus1101 (2011 Április 5)

sziasztok


----------



## Czunyus (2011 Április 5)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Czunyus (2011 Április 5)

7 jelen


----------



## Czunyus (2011 Április 5)

8 is itt van, jelen


----------



## Czunyus (2011 Április 5)

Kilenc


----------



## Czunyus (2011 Április 5)

Na itt a tizedik is.


----------



## maladar (2011 Április 5)

1


----------



## maladar (2011 Április 5)

3


----------



## maladar (2011 Április 5)

7


----------



## maladar (2011 Április 5)

11


----------



## maladar (2011 Április 5)

17


----------



## maladar (2011 Április 5)

Nem értem miért kell ez a 20 hozzászólásos izé.


----------



## maladar (2011 Április 5)

Azt sem értem két hozzászólás között miért kell a 20 másodperc várakozás.


----------



## maladar (2011 Április 5)

Miért pont 20 miért nem 21?


----------



## AGETIN (2011 Április 5)

Én is üdvözlök mindenkit, tehát szép napot kivánok mindenkinek! Még új tag vagyok, de szeretek "köztetek" lenni. Azt gondoltam, hogy most tudtára adom mindenkinek aki olvassa, hogy tegnap hazatért a gólyánk. Talán butaságnak tűnik, de nagyon várom minden évben. Van egy vendégházam és pontosan előtte áll egy villanyoszlopon a gólyafészek, igy szinte családias viszonyban vagyunk egymással. Tegnap délután (MO-on 17.45-kor) hazatért, fáradtan, kicsit gyürödten, de megjött. Ma már takarítgatta a fészkét, új ágakat hozott bele és gondolom, nemsokára "asszony" után néz. Szóval nálam ez történt és kösz, ha olvassátok.


----------



## mer2 (2011 Április 5)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


 
kissigy is hala neked


----------



## mer2 (2011 Április 5)

Szia! remelem eligazodok es minden jo ha a vege jo!!!!


----------



## mer2 (2011 Április 5)

Jo kozmondas:
"Nem minden arany , ami fenylik".


----------



## jovilag (2011 Április 5)

helló


----------



## cicus1101 (2011 Április 5)

jelen


----------



## Ovomuci (2011 Április 5)

helló, szeretnék letölteni


----------



## szozs (2011 Április 5)

*nemtom*

10


----------



## szozs (2011 Április 5)

11


----------



## szozs (2011 Április 5)

15


----------



## szozs (2011 Április 5)

16


----------



## szozs (2011 Április 5)

17


----------



## szozs (2011 Április 5)

18


----------



## szozs (2011 Április 5)

19


----------



## szozs (2011 Április 5)

20


----------



## Ardeleank (2011 Április 5)

Hello :55:


----------



## Ardeleank (2011 Április 5)

Szia


----------



## Ardeleank (2011 Április 5)

Hello 3


----------



## Ardeleank (2011 Április 5)

Hello 4


----------



## Ardeleank (2011 Április 5)

5


----------



## Ardeleank (2011 Április 5)

6


----------



## Ardeleank (2011 Április 5)

7


----------



## Ardeleank (2011 Április 5)

12345678


----------



## Ardeleank (2011 Április 5)

123456789


----------



## Ardeleank (2011 Április 5)

10


----------



## Ardeleank (2011 Április 5)

11qywy


----------



## Ardeleank (2011 Április 5)

hwhyyeyrt s 12


----------



## Ardeleank (2011 Április 5)

13wuru


----------



## askm (2011 Április 5)

*1*

1


----------



## askm (2011 Április 5)

*2*

2


----------



## Ardeleank (2011 Április 5)

euuryyt 14


----------



## askm (2011 Április 5)

*3g*

3g


----------



## Ardeleank (2011 Április 5)

15


----------



## Ardeleank (2011 Április 5)

16


----------



## Ardeleank (2011 Április 5)

17


----------



## askm (2011 Április 5)

*4*

4


----------



## askm (2011 Április 5)

*5*

5


----------



## askm (2011 Április 5)

*6*

6


----------



## Ardeleank (2011 Április 5)

18


----------



## Ardeleank (2011 Április 5)

19


----------



## askm (2011 Április 5)

*7*

7


----------



## Ardeleank (2011 Április 5)

20


----------



## askm (2011 Április 5)

*9*

9


----------



## Ardeleank (2011 Április 5)

-1=19


----------



## askm (2011 Április 5)

*8*

8


----------



## askm (2011 Április 5)

*10*

10


----------



## askm (2011 Április 5)

*11*

11


----------



## askm (2011 Április 5)

*12*

12


----------



## askm (2011 Április 5)

*13*

13


----------



## askm (2011 Április 5)

*14*

14


----------



## askm (2011 Április 5)

*15*

15


----------



## askm (2011 Április 5)

*16*

16


----------



## askm (2011 Április 5)

*17*

17


----------



## askm (2011 Április 5)

*18*

18


----------



## askm (2011 Április 5)

*19*

19


----------



## askm (2011 Április 5)

*20*

20


----------



## naivbalek (2011 Április 5)

jelen


----------



## naivbalek (2011 Április 5)

itt vagyok


----------



## naivbalek (2011 Április 5)

létezem


----------



## monica04 (2011 Április 5)

Köszönöm!


----------



## 83tamas (2011 Április 6)

16


----------



## 83tamas (2011 Április 6)

17


----------



## 83tamas (2011 Április 6)

18


----------



## 83tamas (2011 Április 6)

19


----------



## 83tamas (2011 Április 6)

íme a 20.


----------



## peze55 (2011 Április 6)

*jó*

nagyon jó ez az oldal


----------



## peze55 (2011 Április 6)

*jó*

jó ez az oldal


----------



## peze55 (2011 Április 6)

jó


----------



## peze55 (2011 Április 6)

*pont*

remek


----------



## peze55 (2011 Április 6)

*éppen*

éppen jó ez az oldal


----------



## peze55 (2011 Április 6)

*klassz*

klassz


----------



## peze55 (2011 Április 6)

*sok*

sok


----------



## peze55 (2011 Április 6)

*ez*

ez


----------



## peze55 (2011 Április 6)

*a*

a


----------



## peze55 (2011 Április 6)

*húsz*

húsz


----------



## peze55 (2011 Április 6)

*üzenet*

üzenet


----------



## peze55 (2011 Április 6)

*de*

de


----------



## peze55 (2011 Április 6)

*egyszer*

egyszer


----------



## peze55 (2011 Április 6)

*csak*

csak


----------



## peze55 (2011 Április 6)

*a*

a v


----------



## peze55 (2011 Április 6)

*v*

végére


----------



## peze55 (2011 Április 6)

*é*

érek


----------



## peze55 (2011 Április 6)

*3*

már csak 3


----------



## peze55 (2011 Április 6)

*2*

2


----------



## peze55 (2011 Április 6)

*1*

vége


----------



## zozmi2 (2011 Április 6)




----------



## fobe (2011 Április 6)

Jóreggelt!


----------



## fobe (2011 Április 6)

Itt süt a nap!!! végre


----------



## fobe (2011 Április 6)

Ha rosszul megy a dolgod, nevess.
Ha jól megy, sírj.
Majd meglátod csupa kacagás az élet.


----------



## fobe (2011 Április 6)

.Az emberiséget ősidők óta két dolog foglalkoztatja: 
1. Ki találta fel a munkát? 
2. A többiek miért nem verték agyon?


----------



## fobe (2011 Április 6)

.Én végeztem a feladat oroszlán részét: üvöltöttem. ...


----------



## Katica77 (2011 Április 6)

én is jelen


----------



## Katica77 (2011 Április 6)

*végre*

itt a tavasz


----------



## Katica77 (2011 Április 6)

akkor a főnök Te vagy!


----------



## Katica77 (2011 Április 6)

*Jó ötlet volt!*

És nagy segítség számomra is.
Egy technikai kérdésem lenne még, korábbi hozzászólásomat keresném, amelyben kérést fogalmaztam meg. Szeretném megnézni érkezett-e válasz, de teljesen elvesztem a rengeteg fórumban és nem találok a gobelinekhez vissza.


köszönettel: Kata


----------



## Katica77 (2011 Április 6)

Tanulok úszni!  Ez pedig itt most egy fontos úszólecke volt, köszönöm még egyszer! 
Kata


----------



## Katica77 (2011 Április 6)

Bár elérném már azt a 20-at!


----------



## Katica77 (2011 Április 6)

*és végre*

itt a 20!


----------



## kozed (2011 Április 6)

Üdvözlet Mindenkinek!


----------



## kozed (2011 Április 6)

Találtam már egy-két érdekes fórumot, amit szívesen olvastam végig.


----------



## kozed (2011 Április 6)

Mindig az első lépések a nehezek.


----------



## kozed (2011 Április 6)

Egy barátom mutatta meg ezt az oldalt.


----------



## kozed (2011 Április 6)

Visszaszámlálás


----------



## kozed (2011 Április 6)

utolsó előtti


----------



## kozed (2011 Április 6)

... és az utolsó


----------



## rolikoff (2011 Április 6)

a képek láttán már csorog is a nyálam


----------



## rolikoff (2011 Április 6)

itt aztán lehet csemegézni


----------



## lizageza (2011 Április 6)

Üdv!


----------



## lizageza (2011 Április 6)

Jelen 1


----------



## lizageza (2011 Április 6)

Jelen 2


----------



## lizageza (2011 Április 6)

Jelen 3


----------



## lizageza (2011 Április 6)

Jelen 4


----------



## lizageza (2011 Április 6)

Jelen 5


----------



## lizageza (2011 Április 6)

Jelen 6


----------



## lizageza (2011 Április 6)

"A gazdasági *válság* és az emelkedő energiaárak miatt arra kényszerültünk, hogy kikapcsoljuk a “*fényt* az *alagút végén*”. A kellemetlenségért elnézést kérünk."


----------



## lizageza (2011 Április 6)

A gazdasági *válság* és az emelkedő energiaárak miatt arra kényszerültünk, hogy kikapcsoljuk a “*fényt* az *alagút végén*”. A kellemetlenségért elnézést kérünk.


----------



## lizageza (2011 Április 6)

Jelen 7


----------



## lizageza (2011 Április 6)

Jelen most már 11


----------



## lizageza (2011 Április 6)

Gyorsan meg lesz a húsz...


----------



## lizageza (2011 Április 6)

Kedvenc számom a 13...


----------



## piros55 (2011 Április 6)

*Hello Mindenkinek !*


----------



## lizageza (2011 Április 6)

14


----------



## lizageza (2011 Április 6)

Hello, gyűjtöd te is?


----------



## lizageza (2011 Április 6)

Nekem már 16


----------



## lizageza (2011 Április 6)

Ooopsz már 17...


----------



## lizageza (2011 Április 6)

Vagyis 18...


----------



## lizageza (2011 Április 6)

Egy híján húsz


----------



## lizageza (2011 Április 6)

Köszönöm, mindenkinek további szép napot.


----------



## lizageza (2011 Április 6)

Nahát, megvan a húsz és már regisztrált vagyok egy éve, de nem enged letölteni. Innen számít a 2 nap?


----------



## lizageza (2011 Április 6)

Ha kell akkor várok!


----------



## Ifaturmix (2011 Április 6)

*Magilla Gorilla*

Hello,

Magilla Gorilla mesefilmet keresek.


----------



## Ifaturmix (2011 Április 6)

*Baboca*

Hello,

Keresm Bartos Erikatol a Bogyo es Baboca hangos konyvet.

Koszonom


----------



## mozes.zsuzsanna (2011 Április 6)

Nekem van 21 hozzászólásom
és 6 napja regisztráltam, de nem enged letölteni semmit. Tipp?


----------



## szabcsy20 (2011 Április 6)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


Helló


----------



## Anus Agilma (2011 Április 6)

*20*

Szasztok!


----------



## Anus Agilma (2011 Április 6)

Itt is süt, és virágzanak a lányok.


----------



## Babonatale (2011 Április 6)

Sziasztok ma is mindenkinek.


----------



## Babonatale (2011 Április 6)

Sziasztok mindenkinek!


----------



## Babonatale (2011 Április 6)

Köszi Melitta, ez egy nagyn jó ötlet volt. Nekem is bajom volt a 20 hsz.-sal.


----------



## Babonatale (2011 Április 6)

Erre az idő nem a legjobb de nem is rossz.


----------



## Angelina01 (2011 Április 6)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Angelina01 (2011 Április 6)

Remélem mindenki éber!


----------



## Zarky (2011 Április 6)

*zenei alapok*

sziasztok
szeretnék letölteni 1 zenei alapot de nemtudok amíg nem szólok hozzá 10szer szal elkezdem...


----------



## Zarky (2011 Április 6)

*status*

jelenlegi állapotom:
-éhes
-ülő állapotban ülök
-kicsit folyik az orrom
-nincs nálam zsebkendő


----------



## matyo30 (2011 Április 6)

Udvozlet Sepsiszentgyorgyrol!


----------



## matyo30 (2011 Április 6)

Erdekel minden ami NLP! Koszonom!


----------



## matyo30 (2011 Április 6)

Barmilyen Szervezetfejlesztessel kapcsolatos anyagot szivesen fogadok!


----------



## matyo30 (2011 Április 6)

Udv!!


----------



## matyo30 (2011 Április 6)

Eladasmenedzsment tema erdekel!!


----------



## matyo30 (2011 Április 6)

Bio etkezes temaju konyveket keresek..


----------



## matyo30 (2011 Április 6)

Udvozletem kuldom minden tagnak!!


----------



## matyo30 (2011 Április 6)

Szammisztika


----------



## matyo30 (2011 Április 6)

Uzleti tudomanyok ami erdekel!!


----------



## matyo30 (2011 Április 6)

Neveleselmeleti konyvek erdekelnek!! Koszonom annak aki tud segiteni anyaggal!!


----------



## matyo30 (2011 Április 6)

Valtozasmenedzsment temaju anyagok erdekelnek!! Koszonom!


----------



## matyo30 (2011 Április 6)

Magyarorszagi coachok-tol barmilyen anyag erdekel.. Koszonom


----------



## matyo30 (2011 Április 6)

NLP trening konyvek erdekelnek! Koszonom aki tud segiteni!


----------



## matyo30 (2011 Április 6)

Trening jatekok erdekelnek. Koszonom


----------



## matyo30 (2011 Április 6)

Fejleszto trening gyakorlatok erdekelnek..Koszonom, Matyo


----------



## matyo30 (2011 Április 6)

Udvozletem kuldom minden magyarajkunak!!


----------



## matyo30 (2011 Április 6)

Vezetoi attitud formalasa..Barmilyen anyag erdekel ezzel kapcsolatosan


----------



## matyo30 (2011 Április 6)

Coavey Konyve ket keresek, Koszonom


----------



## matyo30 (2011 Április 6)

Coaching hanganyagokat tud valaki feltolteni?? Koszonom


----------



## matyo30 (2011 Április 6)

Kommunikacios gyakorlatokat keresek. Koszonom ha tud valaki segiteni!


----------



## apa64 (2011 Április 6)

Sziasztok szép napot az itthoniaknak és szép délelőttőt a kintieknek))


----------



## matyo30 (2011 Április 6)

Szervezetfejlesztesi szakkonyveket tud valaki feltolteni???


----------



## matyo30 (2011 Április 6)

Es......KOSZONOM!!!!! SZEP NAPOT MINDEN BONGESZONEK!!!


----------



## apa64 (2011 Április 6)

Igenis lehet tölteni az oldalról csak meg kell várni, hogy tag legyél!! És a hozzászólásokat sem 5perc alatt kell megírni ráadásul mind a20-at!!


----------



## Tomee21 (2011 Április 6)

üdv.


----------



## Rohoska (2011 Április 6)

Szép napot mindenkinek!


----------



## Gerzson70 (2011 Április 6)

asdfdb


----------



## Gerzson70 (2011 Április 6)




----------



## Gerzson70 (2011 Április 6)

)


----------



## Gerzson70 (2011 Április 6)

Szép napot!


----------



## Gerzson70 (2011 Április 6)

123


----------



## Gerzson70 (2011 Április 6)

xcvb


----------



## Gerzson70 (2011 Április 6)

dffgh


----------



## cicus1101 (2011 Április 6)

üdv mindenkinek


----------



## hedgehog86 (2011 Április 6)

Sziasztok!


----------



## hedgehog86 (2011 Április 6)

Szép idő van, nem?


----------



## hedgehog86 (2011 Április 6)

Végre kezd tavasziassá válni a hangulatom is


----------



## hedgehog86 (2011 Április 6)

dgfd


----------



## hedgehog86 (2011 Április 6)

hkjhkhk


----------



## hedgehog86 (2011 Április 6)

jó lenne, ha meglenne már ez a 20 hozzászólás


----------



## hedgehog86 (2011 Április 6)

jjjaaajjj


----------



## hedgehog86 (2011 Április 6)

hjljhjlui,hgjtavea


----------



## Rassha (2011 Április 6)

hello


----------



## hedgehog86 (2011 Április 6)

pidusbatdlkjvnhvfthzgv


----------



## hedgehog86 (2011 Április 6)

csak meglesz ez lassan


----------



## Rassha (2011 Április 6)

Xd


----------



## hedgehog86 (2011 Április 6)

már csak 10 kell


----------



## hedgehog86 (2011 Április 6)

alakul ez lassan


----------



## hedgehog86 (2011 Április 6)

mint a púpos gyerek a prés alatt


----------



## Rassha (2011 Április 6)

thyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyn


----------



## hedgehog86 (2011 Április 6)

jhfgvbckbzcwuzebc


----------



## Rassha (2011 Április 6)

íreare♣稣㣣稣


----------



## hedgehog86 (2011 Április 6)

jujj te! Ez miez?


----------



## hedgehog86 (2011 Április 6)

Valami krix-krax :O


----------



## Rassha (2011 Április 6)

csak úgy jött  XD


----------



## hedgehog86 (2011 Április 6)

Már csak 3 kell.


----------



## hedgehog86 (2011 Április 6)

2


----------



## hedgehog86 (2011 Április 6)

1


----------



## hedgehog86 (2011 Április 6)

Ez aztán a visszaszámlálás XD


----------



## Rassha (2011 Április 6)

:d


----------



## hedgehog86 (2011 Április 6)

És meg van


----------



## Rassha (2011 Április 6)




----------



## ane88 (2011 Április 6)

je


----------



## Rassha (2011 Április 6)

:d:d:d:d:d


----------



## ane88 (2011 Április 6)

fk


----------



## Rassha (2011 Április 6)

ísdfvasrgv


----------



## Rassha (2011 Április 6)

ergers


----------



## ane88 (2011 Április 6)

f


----------



## ane88 (2011 Április 6)

d


----------



## ane88 (2011 Április 6)

dg


----------



## Rassha (2011 Április 6)

asfegb


----------



## Rassha (2011 Április 6)

Wef


----------



## ane88 (2011 Április 6)

é


----------



## hedgehog86 (2011 Április 6)

Vagy mégsem?


----------



## redy85 (2011 Április 6)

szuper


----------



## redy85 (2011 Április 6)

így


----------



## redy85 (2011 Április 6)

hamar


----------



## redy85 (2011 Április 6)

meglesz


----------



## redy85 (2011 Április 6)

22


----------



## redy85 (2011 Április 6)

21


----------



## redy85 (2011 Április 6)

64


----------



## redy85 (2011 Április 6)

ljhkgkl


----------



## redy85 (2011 Április 6)

9


----------



## redy85 (2011 Április 6)

10


----------



## redy85 (2011 Április 6)

11


----------



## redy85 (2011 Április 6)

12


----------



## redy85 (2011 Április 6)

13


----------



## redy85 (2011 Április 6)

áááá


----------



## redy85 (2011 Április 6)

bééé


----------



## concretecake (2011 Április 6)

1


----------



## concretecake (2011 Április 6)

2


----------



## concretecake (2011 Április 6)

3


----------



## concretecake (2011 Április 6)

4


----------



## concretecake (2011 Április 6)

5


----------



## concretecake (2011 Április 6)

6


----------



## concretecake (2011 Április 6)

7


----------



## concretecake (2011 Április 6)

8


----------



## concretecake (2011 Április 6)

9


----------



## concretecake (2011 Április 6)

10


----------



## concretecake (2011 Április 6)

11


----------



## concretecake (2011 Április 6)

12


----------



## concretecake (2011 Április 6)

13


----------



## concretecake (2011 Április 6)

14


----------



## concretecake (2011 Április 6)

Sok ertelme nem volt...


----------



## Tomika1205 (2011 Április 6)

Melitta írta:


> 1, jelen


szijasztok


----------



## Tomika1205 (2011 Április 6)

20


----------



## Tomika1205 (2011 Április 6)

18


----------



## adriszka (2011 Április 6)

Nagyon tetszik ez a téma is. Sok jó ötletet adtatok.Köszönöm!


----------



## Tomika1205 (2011 Április 6)

17


----------



## Tomika1205 (2011 Április 6)

16


----------



## Tomika1205 (2011 Április 6)

15


----------



## Tomika1205 (2011 Április 6)

14


----------



## Tomika1205 (2011 Április 6)

13


----------



## Tomika1205 (2011 Április 6)

12


----------



## pöndi (2011 Április 6)

hello


----------



## pöndi (2011 Április 6)

12


----------



## pöndi (2011 Április 6)

34


----------



## adriszka (2011 Április 6)

Amint rájövök, hogyan kell file-t csatolni én is szívesen hozzájárulok a gyűjteményhez.


----------



## pöndi (2011 Április 6)

32


----------



## pöndi (2011 Április 6)

31


----------



## Tomika1205 (2011 Április 6)

11


----------



## pöndi (2011 Április 6)

11


----------



## pöndi (2011 Április 6)

10


----------



## Tomika1205 (2011 Április 6)

10


----------



## pöndi (2011 Április 6)

9


----------



## Tomika1205 (2011 Április 6)

9


----------



## pöndi (2011 Április 6)

89


----------



## Tomika1205 (2011 Április 6)

8


----------



## pöndi (2011 Április 6)

69


----------



## Tomika1205 (2011 Április 6)

7


----------



## pöndi (2011 Április 6)

44


----------



## pöndi (2011 Április 6)

55


----------



## Tomika1205 (2011 Április 6)

6


----------



## Tomika1205 (2011 Április 6)

5


----------



## Tomika1205 (2011 Április 6)

4


----------



## Tomika1205 (2011 Április 6)

3


----------



## Tomika1205 (2011 Április 6)

2


----------



## Tomika1205 (2011 Április 6)

1


----------



## Tomika1205 (2011 Április 6)

0


----------



## Tomika1205 (2011 Április 6)

10


----------



## pöndi (2011 Április 6)

33


----------



## pöndi (2011 Április 6)

2


----------



## pöndi (2011 Április 6)

33


----------



## MaidenArmy (2011 Április 6)

Üdvözletem!


----------



## pöndi (2011 Április 6)

udv mindenkinek


----------



## MaidenArmy (2011 Április 6)

Üdvözlet!


----------



## MaidenArmy (2011 Április 6)

Üdv mindenkinek!


----------



## MaidenArmy (2011 Április 6)

Sziasztok!


----------



## MaidenArmy (2011 Április 6)

Hello!


----------



## pöndi (2011 Április 6)

meg mindig nincs meg a 20?????


----------



## pöndi (2011 Április 6)

20...................


----------



## MaidenArmy (2011 Április 6)

Hali!


----------



## MaidenArmy (2011 Április 6)

abc


----------



## MaidenArmy (2011 Április 6)

def


----------



## MaidenArmy (2011 Április 6)

ghi


----------



## MaidenArmy (2011 Április 6)

jkl


----------



## MaidenArmy (2011 Április 6)

mno


----------



## MaidenArmy (2011 Április 6)

pqrs


----------



## MaidenArmy (2011 Április 6)

tuv


----------



## MaidenArmy (2011 Április 6)

wxyz


----------



## MaidenArmy (2011 Április 6)

0123456789


----------



## MaidenArmy (2011 Április 6)

áéíóöőúüű


----------



## MaidenArmy (2011 Április 6)

qaywsxedcrfvtgbzhnujm


----------



## MaidenArmy (2011 Április 6)

~ˇ^˘°˛`˙´˝¨¸¤\|ä€í÷×äđđ[]íłł$ß<>#&@{}<;>*


----------



## MaidenArmy (2011 Április 6)

§'"+!%/=()


----------



## MaidenArmy (2011 Április 6)

aábccsddzdzseéfggyhiíjkllymnnyoóöőpqrsszttyuúüűvwxyzzs


----------



## pöndi (2011 Április 6)

meg mindig nincs meg?????????????????????


----------



## pöndi (2011 Április 6)

99


----------



## pöndi (2011 Április 6)

dshjklék-lj


----------



## korbin666 (2011 Április 6)

Hello!


----------



## korbin666 (2011 Április 6)

Üdv Szombathelyről.


----------



## Gizike néni (2011 Április 6)

*Jelenléti ív*

Sziasztok! Én is itt vagyok!


----------



## Gizike néni (2011 Április 6)

*Jelenléti ív*

Nagyon igyekszem kötelezőt teljesíteni, mert izgalommal várom, hogy böngészgethessek a sok jó anyagban.


----------



## Gizike néni (2011 Április 6)

*üzik*

Köszönöm a jó tanácsot!


----------



## szeri81 (2011 Április 6)

jelen


----------



## Akoska03 (2011 Április 6)

Hát biztos nagyon jó, csak épp 20 hozzászólást kellen összegyűjtenem, de nem tudom hogyan lehet. Nem értem.


----------



## Akoska03 (2011 Április 6)

Hát nekem nagyon fontos lenne. Feladatlapokra lenne szükségem.


----------



## Akoska03 (2011 Április 6)

Jó aki teljesen át látja, és saját maga is tud tervezni.


----------



## Akoska03 (2011 Április 6)

Köszi a segítséget, nagyon hasznos


----------



## Akoska03 (2011 Április 6)

Hogyan fér bele ennyi minden az idődben?


----------



## opilevi (2011 Április 6)

mindig kell egy jó ötlet


----------



## Akoska03 (2011 Április 6)

Annyira tetszik, hogy segítitek egymást.


----------



## opilevi (2011 Április 6)

tetszik


----------



## Akoska03 (2011 Április 6)

Milyen jó idézet, és milyen igaz.


----------



## Akoska03 (2011 Április 6)

Milyen szépek vagytok a képen!


----------



## Akoska03 (2011 Április 6)

Milyen jó ötlet.


----------



## Akoska03 (2011 Április 6)

Hát egyszer én is elérem talán!


----------



## Akoska03 (2011 Április 6)

Már nekem is csak pár van


----------



## Akoska03 (2011 Április 6)

Hát evvel én is egyet értek


----------



## Akoska03 (2011 Április 6)




----------



## Akoska03 (2011 Április 6)

Hát végül is mindenkinek arra van ideje, mire szakítani akar.


----------



## Akoska03 (2011 Április 6)

)))))))))


----------



## Akoska03 (2011 Április 6)

Már nem sok van


----------



## Akoska03 (2011 Április 6)

Milyen jó, hogy ...


----------



## Akoska03 (2011 Április 6)

Na még 3-at.


----------



## Akoska03 (2011 Április 6)

Már azt sem tudom mennyi kell.


----------



## Akoska03 (2011 Április 6)

Még egy! Hurrá!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lelio1112 (2011 Április 6)

Sziasztok! Én is új tag vagyok (bár nem most regisztráltam, de sokáig nem foglalkoztam a fórummal), és lenne pár kérdésem. Néhány helyen olvasható, hogy 20 hozzászólás szükséges a teljes jogú tagsághoz, de a letöltéseknél azt írja az oldal, hogy 5 "post"-omnak kell lennie, hogy láthassam a linkeket. Hogy van ez pontosan? Én őszintén bevallom, nem vagyok az a fórumozgatós, chatelgetős típus, amint lehetőségem lesz rá, hogy letöltsem, amit szeretnék, nem fogok itt írogatni. De ha már muszáj, addig is szeretnék hasznos tag lenni, ki tudja, talán még gyakrabban vissza is fogok ide járni. Sok feltölthető anyagom van, túlnyomórészben színházi előadások és rengeteg CD hanganyag, filmek. Nem tudom, ezek megfelelnek-e az oldal arculatának? Ha ilyesmikből föltöltök mondjuk 20-at, az elég hozzá, hogy én is töltögethessek? És ha igen, föl kell-e töltenem előbb az anyagokat olyan oldalakra, mint pl.: a megaupload, rapidshare, data.hu, stb. és itt csak a linkeket lehet megosztani, vagy közvetlenül az oldalra mehet a feltöltés?
Előre is köszönöm a segítséget:
Lelio1112


----------



## Lelio1112 (2011 Április 6)

Már nem kell segítség, megoldottam. További szép napot mindenkinek!


----------



## berdi (2011 Április 6)

sziasztok,nagyon örülök h Rátok találtam. horgolni szeretnék megtanulni, 2 régi könyvem van,de nem mindent értek, itt viszont rengeteg segítséget adtatok meg, csak ahhoz még kell a 20 és a 48 ó.


----------



## berdi (2011 Április 6)

és tényleg kezdjem bedobálni az 1-1 szót???nagyon rendes Tőletek ez!!! (-is!)


----------



## tundike11 (2011 Április 6)

köszi


----------



## berdi (2011 Április 6)

akkor ez a harmadik.


----------



## berdi (2011 Április 6)

jó,késő van


----------



## berdi (2011 Április 6)

de szeretném!!!


----------



## berdi (2011 Április 6)

meg szeretnék tanulni horgolni...


----------



## berdi (2011 Április 6)

a kis 9 hónapos lányomnak...


----------



## berdi (2011 Április 6)

édes kis puha cipellőket,...


----------



## berdi (2011 Április 6)

aranyos ruhácskákat,...


----------



## berdi (2011 Április 6)

csuda kis kalapot,...


----------



## berdi (2011 Április 6)

akár még játékfigurát is,...


----------



## berdi (2011 Április 6)

takarót,...


----------



## berdi (2011 Április 6)

hajpántot,...


----------



## berdi (2011 Április 6)

hú,olyan cumitartót is,amit a tavalyi Amelie-ben láttam,...


----------



## berdi (2011 Április 6)

szóval nagyon lelkesen tanulok,...


----------



## Andika72 (2011 Április 6)

jelen


----------



## berdi (2011 Április 6)

csak nem értek mindent a két könyvemből. :-(


----------



## berdi (2011 Április 6)

ráhajtás,hurok,láncszem.... ???


----------



## berdi (2011 Április 6)

és ráadásul mindezt bal kézzel,a pálca-rajzokat fordítva elképzelni,...


----------



## berdi (2011 Április 6)

nehezen megy. :-(


----------



## berdi (2011 Április 6)

és láttam itt tök jó segítő csatolmányokat,amit még nem nyithatok meg. ezért gyűjtök most.


----------



## berdi (2011 Április 6)

nno,a 20 ok, és várnom kEll mostantól még 2 egész napot,sőt... jájj,de izgulok!!! addig is nagyon köszi ezt a szupergyors lehetőséget Nektek!!!!


----------



## berdi (2011 Április 6)

most megyek, lefexem,mert holnap nem lesz erőm az én kis örökmozgó-nagyonkíváncsi-felfedezni vágyó, 4fogegyszerrekibújniakarósezértnyűgösebb tündérkémhez! Jóéjt Nektek! Szeretettel!!


----------



## berdi (2011 Április 6)

jaj,vagy most csak üzentem,nem hozzászóltam??


----------



## berdi (2011 Április 6)

szia


----------



## berdi (2011 Április 6)

szia Andika72


----------



## berdi (2011 Április 6)

*szia*

jól csináltam az előző 23-at???


----------



## berdi (2011 Április 6)

én is nagyon köszönöm,kedves Anyoka!


----------



## flowerkiss (2011 Április 7)

nem


----------



## flowerkiss (2011 Április 7)

értem


----------



## flowerkiss (2011 Április 7)

egyszer


----------



## flowerkiss (2011 Április 7)

már


----------



## flowerkiss (2011 Április 7)

összeszedtem


----------



## flowerkiss (2011 Április 7)

a


----------



## flowerkiss (2011 Április 7)

20


----------



## flowerkiss (2011 Április 7)

darab


----------



## flowerkiss (2011 Április 7)

hozzászólást


----------



## flowerkiss (2011 Április 7)

és


----------



## flowerkiss (2011 Április 7)

mégsem


----------



## flowerkiss (2011 Április 7)

tudok


----------



## flowerkiss (2011 Április 7)

letölteni


----------



## flowerkiss (2011 Április 7)

miért


----------



## flowerkiss (2011 Április 7)

van


----------



## flowerkiss (2011 Április 7)

ez?


----------



## Almaborbala (2011 Április 7)

Sziasztok!

Hogyan lehet keresni a fórumokban?
Például, ha saját, régebbi hozzászólásomat keresem.
Vagy megnézni, hogy fent van-e egy könyv, amit keresek.

köszönöm


----------



## szgabo75 (2011 Április 7)

1.


----------



## szgabo75 (2011 Április 7)

2,


----------



## szgabo75 (2011 Április 7)

3.


----------



## szgabo75 (2011 Április 7)

4.


----------



## szgabo75 (2011 Április 7)

5.


----------



## szgabo75 (2011 Április 7)

6.


----------



## szgabo75 (2011 Április 7)

7.


----------



## szgabo75 (2011 Április 7)

8.


----------



## szgabo75 (2011 Április 7)

9.


----------



## szgabo75 (2011 Április 7)

10.


----------



## szgabo75 (2011 Április 7)

11.


----------



## szgabo75 (2011 Április 7)

12.


----------



## szgabo75 (2011 Április 7)

13.


----------



## szgabo75 (2011 Április 7)

14.


----------



## szgabo75 (2011 Április 7)

15.


----------



## szgabo75 (2011 Április 7)

16.


----------



## szgabo75 (2011 Április 7)

17.


----------



## szgabo75 (2011 Április 7)

18.


----------



## szgabo75 (2011 Április 7)

19.


----------



## szgabo75 (2011 Április 7)

20.


----------



## szgabo75 (2011 Április 7)

21


----------



## Turnus (2011 Április 7)

*20 üzenet*

Sziasztok! 1


----------



## Turnus (2011 Április 7)

2


----------



## Turnus (2011 Április 7)

3


----------



## Turnus (2011 Április 7)

4


----------



## Turnus (2011 Április 7)

5


----------



## Turnus (2011 Április 7)

6


----------



## Turnus (2011 Április 7)

7


----------



## Turnus (2011 Április 7)

8


----------



## Turnus (2011 Április 7)

9


----------



## Turnus (2011 Április 7)

10


----------



## zsuzsa330 (2011 Április 7)

szia Debrecenből


----------



## zsuzsa330 (2011 Április 7)

jelen 13


----------



## zsuzsa330 (2011 Április 7)

március


----------



## zsuzsa330 (2011 Április 7)

április


----------



## zsuzsa330 (2011 Április 7)

május


----------



## zsuzsa330 (2011 Április 7)

június


----------



## zsuzsa330 (2011 Április 7)

július, akkor Balaton


----------



## zsuzsa330 (2011 Április 7)

tizenkilenc


----------



## zsuzsa330 (2011 Április 7)

és még egy


----------



## Galus83 (2011 Április 7)

Csak hogy ne teljesen értelmetlen 20 hsz-t írjak egy versikét írok le: Udud István: Két kiskakas

Két kiskakas összevész


----------



## Galus83 (2011 Április 7)

a dombon kapirgálva


----------



## Galus83 (2011 Április 7)

Az egyiknek nagy gilisztát


----------



## Galus83 (2011 Április 7)

kapar ki a lába.


----------



## Galus83 (2011 Április 7)

Szól a másik: - Add ide,


----------



## Galus83 (2011 Április 7)

ez itt az én dombom!


----------



## Galus83 (2011 Április 7)

- Dehogy adom, én találtam!


----------



## Galus83 (2011 Április 7)

- Add ide, ha mondom!


----------



## Galus83 (2011 Április 7)

Szó szót követ,


----------



## Galus83 (2011 Április 7)

Ennek már a fele se tréfa.


----------



## Galus83 (2011 Április 7)

Egykettőre hajba kapnak,


----------



## Galus83 (2011 Április 7)

Azaz, hogy taréjba!


----------



## Galus83 (2011 Április 7)

Tyúkanyó szól: - Gyerekek,


----------



## Galus83 (2011 Április 7)

jobb lesz megfelezni!


----------



## Galus83 (2011 Április 7)

De mind a kettő nagy kevélyen


----------



## Galus83 (2011 Április 7)

fityiszt mutat: - Ezt ni!


----------



## Galus83 (2011 Április 7)

Míg tart a viadal,


----------



## Galus83 (2011 Április 7)

egy begyes kis jérce


----------



## Galus83 (2011 Április 7)

a gilisztát hamm, bekapja.


----------



## Galus83 (2011 Április 7)

- Ostobák! Megérte?


----------



## blogspot (2011 Április 7)

*Márai*

BÉBI VAGY AZ ELSÔ SZERELEM (1928) / A NÔVÉR (1946) Ár: 1800 Ft
kötet mindkét regényének „hőse” magányos és naplót ír. E feljegyzések-
ől bontakozik ki egy megszállottá váló tanár (Bébi vagy az első szerelem) és
y, az élete lényeges kérdéseivel a betegágyon szembesülő zongoraművész
A nővér) sorsa.


----------



## Kisbre (2011 Április 7)

*Hello*

hello


----------



## Kisbre (2011 Április 7)

Tovatűnt pillant örökre így marad


----------



## Kisbre (2011 Április 7)

A szabadság betűiből hófehér barikád épül


----------



## somrita (2011 Április 7)

kfzdlok


----------



## gasz13 (2011 Április 7)

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## gasz13 (2011 Április 7)

rwrwrwrwrwr


----------



## gasz13 (2011 Április 7)

ccccccccccccccccccccccccc


----------



## gasz13 (2011 Április 7)

wyyyyyyyyw


----------



## gasz13 (2011 Április 7)

vvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvv


----------



## gasz13 (2011 Április 7)

bbbbbbbbb


----------



## gasz13 (2011 Április 7)

dddddd


----------



## gasz13 (2011 Április 7)

ssssss


----------



## tekla0830 (2011 Április 7)

össze kell gyűlni a 20 hozzászólásnak.


----------



## tekla0830 (2011 Április 7)

"Azok a nők,akiknek van egy kis eszük, általában szörnyen kegyetlenek." Agatha Christie


----------



## tekla0830 (2011 Április 7)

"Amikor elkezdtem szeretni magam, nem raboltam el többé magamtól a szabadidőt, és felhagytam azzal, hogy nagyszabású terveket szövögessek a jövőre nézve. Ma már csak azt teszem, ami örömöt okoz, amit szeretek, és ami megnevetteti a szívemet, és mindezt a saját tempómban és stílusomban. Ma már tudom, hogyan nevezik ezt: ŐSZINTESÉGNEK." /Charlie Chaplin/


----------



## tekla0830 (2011 Április 7)

A lényeg, hogy soha ne vallj be semmit… a vallomás csak annak a lelkén könnyít, aki vall, mindenki másnak tönkreteszi az életét. A vallomás önző dolog. Ne ess bele a csapdába. Jake Adelstein


----------



## tekla0830 (2011 Április 7)

Természetesen sok hibám van, ha benned kevés a szeretet.
Charles Haddon Spurgeon


----------



## tekla0830 (2011 Április 7)

Ha lesz egy szív majd, mely érted dobban,
Kérlek, szeresd magadnál sokkal jobban. Punnany Massif


----------



## tucccs (2011 Április 7)

jfhgtortouuuuuu


----------



## tekla0830 (2011 Április 7)

Ha azt hívják szerelemnek, amikor a szíved sajog, ha vele vagy, akkor csak én voltam szerelmes ezen a világon.
(Honey and Clover)


----------



## tekla0830 (2011 Április 7)

“Nagy akaraterő nélkül nincs nagy tehetség sem.” (Honoré De Balzac)


----------



## tekla0830 (2011 Április 7)

Nagyot dobbant a szívem, de nem akartam hinni neki. Már úgy éreztem, hogy megszabadultam mindentől, visszatérhetek a világba, és újra részt vehetek benne. Túl vagyok a nehezén - bár még hiányzik.


----------



## tekla0830 (2011 Április 7)

Alig fél méternyire álltunk egymástól, és mégis, mintha ezer mérföldnél is szélesebb szakadék tátongott volna közöttünk. Néha hiába gyalogolsz napokon, órákon át, még ezt a félméternyi távolságot sem tudod leküzdeni, mert vannak olyan szakadékok, amiket csak agymódosítással lehetne átugrani. Azaz sehogy. Csak álltunk hát a kettőnk közt kavargó értetlenség-, fájdalom- és szerelemkatyvasz felett.
(Laurell Kaye Hamilton)


----------



## tekla0830 (2011 Április 7)

Egyedül nem megy, ez megcáfolhatatlan tény 
A hit az élet patikája, a remény pedig a vény.
Punnany Massif


----------



## tekla0830 (2011 Április 7)

A lelked a dallam a tested a ritmus, az elme az rím, ez zenebuddhizmus. Akkezdet Phiai


----------



## Pombear (2011 Április 7)

*Gyűjtögetés*

1


----------



## Pombear (2011 Április 7)

2


----------



## tekla0830 (2011 Április 7)

Jó néha sötétben a holdat nézni, hosszan egy távoli csillagot igézni, jó néha fázni, a semmin elmélázni, tavaszi esőben olykor bőrig ázni, tele szájjal enni, hangosan szeretni, jó néha magamat csak úgy elnevetni, sírni ha fáj, remegni ha félek, olyan jó néha érezni, hogy ÉLEK.


----------



## Pombear (2011 Április 7)

3


----------



## tekla0830 (2011 Április 7)

naa Pombear belerondítasz az idézeteimbe


----------



## Pombear (2011 Április 7)

5


----------



## Pombear (2011 Április 7)

Bocs, nem akartam, csak gyűjtögetek ....


----------



## tekla0830 (2011 Április 7)

Egyetemi bölcsesség:
"Amiből lekvárt lehet főzni, abból pálinkát is!"


----------



## Pombear (2011 Április 7)

7


----------



## tekla0830 (2011 Április 7)

Óvakodnunk kell attól, hogy megismerjük az embereket, mert akkor szép lassan megszeretjük őket...


----------



## Pombear (2011 Április 7)

8


----------



## tekla0830 (2011 Április 7)

"Sosem szenvedtem kudarcot. Csak feltaláltam 9999 módot arra, hogyan NEM lehet működő villanykörtét készíteni." /Edison/


----------



## tekla0830 (2011 Április 7)

,,Ne tartsd fontosnak, hogy fontosnak tartsanak, egyszerűen csak szeress, és fontos leszel!"


----------



## tekla0830 (2011 Április 7)

,,Az elérhetőt el lehet érni,az elérhetetlenből pedig nem lehet kiábrándulni!"


----------



## tekla0830 (2011 Április 7)

Remélem tetszenek az idézetek.  és már meg is van a gyűjtögetés


----------



## Pombear (2011 Április 7)

9


----------



## Pombear (2011 Április 7)

10


----------



## Pombear (2011 Április 7)

11


----------



## Pombear (2011 Április 7)

11


----------



## Pombear (2011 Április 7)

12


----------



## Pombear (2011 Április 7)

13


----------



## Pombear (2011 Április 7)

14


----------



## Pombear (2011 Április 7)

15


----------



## Pombear (2011 Április 7)

16


----------



## Pombear (2011 Április 7)

17


----------



## Pombear (2011 Április 7)

18


----------



## Pombear (2011 Április 7)

19


----------



## Pombear (2011 Április 7)

20


----------



## rencsy94 (2011 Április 7)

Hogyan tudok teljes albumot tölteni?Mert linket nem ír kiSegítsetek.


----------



## Turnus (2011 Április 7)

11


----------



## Turnus (2011 Április 7)

12


----------



## Turnus (2011 Április 7)

13


----------



## Myroadofsoul (2011 Április 7)

köszönöm szépen


----------



## Myroadofsoul (2011 Április 7)

21


----------



## Myroadofsoul (2011 Április 7)

Csak a változás állandó..(Hérakleitosz)


----------



## Myroadofsoul (2011 Április 7)

Csak a változás állandó..(Hérakleitosz) 4


----------



## Myroadofsoul (2011 Április 7)

Csak a változás állandó..(Hérakleitosz)5


----------



## Turnus (2011 Április 7)

14


----------



## Myroadofsoul (2011 Április 7)

Csak a változás állandó..(Hérakleitosz)7


----------



## Myroadofsoul (2011 Április 7)

Csak a változás állandó..(Hérakleitosz)8


----------



## Myroadofsoul (2011 Április 7)

Csak a változás állandó..(Hérakleitosz)9


----------



## Myroadofsoul (2011 Április 7)

Csak a változás állandó..(Hérakleitosz)10


----------



## Myroadofsoul (2011 Április 7)

Csak a változás állandó..(Hérakleitosz)tiz


----------



## Myroadofsoul (2011 Április 7)

Csak a változás állandó..(Hérakleitosz)11


----------



## Myroadofsoul (2011 Április 7)

Csak a változás állandó..(Hérakleitosz)12


----------



## Myroadofsoul (2011 Április 7)

Csak a változás állandó..(Hérakleitosz)13


----------



## Myroadofsoul (2011 Április 7)

Csak a változás állandó..(Hérakleitosz)14


----------



## Myroadofsoul (2011 Április 7)

Csak a változás állandó..(Hérakleitosz)15


----------



## Myroadofsoul (2011 Április 7)

Csak a változás állandó..(Hérakleitosz)16


----------



## Myroadofsoul (2011 Április 7)

Csak a változás állandó..(Hérakleitosz)17


----------



## Myroadofsoul (2011 Április 7)

Csak a változás állandó..(Hérakleitosz)18


----------



## Myroadofsoul (2011 Április 7)

Csak a változás állandó..(Hérakleitosz)19


----------



## Myroadofsoul (2011 Április 7)

Csak a változás állandó..(Hérakleitosz) húúúúúsz


----------



## Myroadofsoul (2011 Április 7)

Csak a változás állandó..(Hérakleitosz) ggdfgdhdafhdaf


----------



## bazsi78 (2011 Április 7)

**

Szia MIndenki!


----------



## Turnus (2011 Április 7)

15


----------



## bazsi78 (2011 Április 7)

**

Üdv mindenkinek Csepregről.


----------



## Turnus (2011 Április 7)

16


----------



## bazsi78 (2011 Április 7)

**

Világbéke!


----------



## Turnus (2011 Április 7)

17


----------



## bazsi78 (2011 Április 7)

**

Még 20 vágom a centit.


----------



## Turnus (2011 Április 7)

18


----------



## bazsi78 (2011 Április 7)

**

Imádlak Bennetek!


----------



## Turnus (2011 Április 7)

19


----------



## bazsi78 (2011 Április 7)

*Munka*

De nehéz munka ez.


----------



## Turnus (2011 Április 7)

20


----------



## Turnus (2011 Április 7)

21


----------



## bazsi78 (2011 Április 7)

**

Még vagy 100


----------



## bazsi78 (2011 Április 7)

**

Irigykedem valaki már 21


----------



## bazsi78 (2011 Április 7)

**

De egyszer én is majd 21


----------



## bazsi78 (2011 Április 7)

**

Már vagy 10


----------



## bazsi78 (2011 Április 7)

**

Én még csak 11


----------



## bazsi78 (2011 Április 7)

**

Még kb 8


----------



## bazsi78 (2011 Április 7)

**

Pedig már 33 lesz az idén


----------



## bazsi78 (2011 Április 7)

**

Már 15 juhéjj


----------



## bazsi78 (2011 Április 7)

**

Még négy azaz 4.


----------



## gasz13 (2011 Április 7)

sssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## gasz13 (2011 Április 7)

wwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## gasz13 (2011 Április 7)

wwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## bazsi78 (2011 Április 7)

**

közel a cél


----------



## silwershadow (2011 Április 7)

Szia ! Nagyon sokat segítettél és köszönöm !!


----------



## bazsi78 (2011 Április 7)

**

Hevi metál


----------



## bazsi78 (2011 Április 7)

**

Meg a ház zene a tuti


----------



## silwershadow (2011 Április 7)

Jelen, köszike


----------



## bazsi78 (2011 Április 7)

**

Köszönöm mindenkinek a mindent


----------



## bazsi78 (2011 Április 7)

**

Na mégegyettttt


----------



## silwershadow (2011 Április 7)

Nagyon szépen köszönöm, neked is a tájékoztatást !!


----------



## silwershadow (2011 Április 7)

Szia, írj többet és már is tölthetsz. Én is azon vagyok !!!


----------



## silwershadow (2011 Április 7)

A gondolatunk,egy ! Szia


----------



## akimot (2011 Április 7)

hali


----------



## pato17 (2011 Április 7)

jelen


----------



## silwershadow (2011 Április 7)

Szia Vali Nagyon igazad van , talán lehetne ezen változtatni ?! Mi az új tagok , természetesen próbálunk minél hamarább " hozzájutni " a feltett anyagokhoz !!üdv: árnyék


----------



## silwershadow (2011 Április 7)

Sziasztok,itt vagyok !


----------



## silwershadow (2011 Április 7)

Valami értelmeset kellene írnom , most fáradt vagyok ! Majd később


----------



## wadafak (2011 Április 7)

1


----------



## wadafak (2011 Április 7)

2


----------



## wadafak (2011 Április 7)

3


----------



## wadafak (2011 Április 7)

sziasztok


----------



## wadafak (2011 Április 7)

sziasztok'


----------



## wadafak (2011 Április 7)

mas


----------



## wadafak (2011 Április 7)

értem


----------



## wadafak (2011 Április 7)

érdekes


----------



## wadafak (2011 Április 7)

pá


----------



## wadafak (2011 Április 7)

és nehéz


----------



## wadafak (2011 Április 7)

nagyon nehéz


----------



## wadafak (2011 Április 7)

ki olvasta a morometit?


----------



## wadafak (2011 Április 7)

senki se akar beszelni velem?


----------



## wadafak (2011 Április 7)

ez nagyon szomoru


----------



## wadafak (2011 Április 7)

pedig en szeretek beszelni


----------



## wadafak (2011 Április 7)

mien szomoru h velem senki nem beszel


----------



## wadafak (2011 Április 7)

remelem jon valaki akivel tudok beszelni


----------



## wadafak (2011 Április 7)

modortalanok vagytok


----------



## wadafak (2011 Április 7)

bezzeg en modorral rendelkezem


----------



## wadafak (2011 Április 7)

meghozza jo modorral


----------



## silwershadow (2011 Április 7)

Ezek a képek , ikonok , csodálatos remekművek ! Nagyobb teret kellene adni bemutatásukra !


----------



## silwershadow (2011 Április 7)

A képeket nézegetve , mind remekmű : órákig ellehetne nézegetni ! Köszönöm


----------



## wadafak (2011 Április 7)

*wadafak*

most wadafak? megvolt a 20 hozzaszolasom es nem tok letolteni egy kibaszott zenet es megbukok magyarbol a faszom ki van veletek es a szabalyaitokkal


----------



## silwershadow (2011 Április 7)

Köszönet a feltett képekért , munkátokért !!


----------



## silwershadow (2011 Április 7)

Jó a zenei anyag ! Köszönöm


----------



## kocosjozsi (2011 Április 7)

nagyon jó köszönöm


----------



## kocosjozsi (2011 Április 7)

nagyon régi


----------



## kocosjozsi (2011 Április 7)

HÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁt!!!


----------



## kocosjozsi (2011 Április 7)

thx


----------



## kocosjozsi (2011 Április 7)

lezser


----------



## cicus1101 (2011 Április 7)

üdv mindenkinek


----------



## mitti007 (2011 Április 7)

Halihóóóóóóó


----------



## mitti007 (2011 Április 7)

szia


----------



## mitti007 (2011 Április 7)

lassan, de biztosan haladok


----------



## mitti007 (2011 Április 7)

la-la-la-la-la


----------



## mitti007 (2011 Április 7)

szépen süt a nap


----------



## mitti007 (2011 Április 7)

ma jó napom volt


----------



## mitti007 (2011 Április 7)

holnap már péntek


----------



## mitti007 (2011 Április 7)

már a 8. szerzem


----------



## mitti007 (2011 Április 7)

kedvencem a farmerama


----------



## mitti007 (2011 Április 7)

és lám már a felénél tartok


----------



## mitti007 (2011 Április 7)

szeretnék nyelvvizsgázni


----------



## mitti007 (2011 Április 7)

németből


----------



## mitti007 (2011 Április 7)

és ezért


----------



## mitti007 (2011 Április 7)

regisztráltam erre az oldalra


----------



## mitti007 (2011 Április 7)

ha van valakinek


----------



## mitti007 (2011 Április 7)

valami jó anyaga,


----------



## mitti007 (2011 Április 7)

az írjon


----------



## apa64 (2011 Április 7)

Sziasztok szép napot az itthoniaknak és a kintieknek egyaránt
Ragyogóan melegit a napocska és 22 fok van!


----------



## mitti007 (2011 Április 7)

Bármit szívesen fogadok


----------



## mitti007 (2011 Április 7)

már csak 2


----------



## mitti007 (2011 Április 7)

már csak 1


----------



## mitti007 (2011 Április 7)

és 1 ráadás


----------



## Xardas (2011 Április 7)

Üdvözlet mindenkinek


----------



## Xardas (2011 Április 7)

egész


----------



## Xardas (2011 Április 7)

érdekesen


----------



## Xardas (2011 Április 7)

telt


----------



## bakec01 (2011 Április 7)

Szép jó napot


----------



## Xardas (2011 Április 7)

a mai napom.


----------



## Xardas (2011 Április 7)

Szervusz bakec01


----------



## Tündi66 (2011 Április 7)

*...*

Szia mindenkinek!


----------



## Xardas (2011 Április 7)

Tündi66 írta:


> Szia mindenkinek!



Csákány


----------



## Xardas (2011 Április 7)

Nem is tudom, hogy mit írjak hirtelen


----------



## Xardas (2011 Április 7)

csak


----------



## Xardas (2011 Április 7)

el


----------



## Xardas (2011 Április 7)

szeretném


----------



## Xardas (2011 Április 7)

érni


----------



## Xardas (2011 Április 7)

azt


----------



## Xardas (2011 Április 7)

a


----------



## Xardas (2011 Április 7)

bizonyos


----------



## Xardas (2011 Április 7)

20


----------



## Xardas (2011 Április 7)

hozzászólást


----------



## Xardas (2011 Április 7)

!


----------



## Xardas (2011 Április 7)

köszi szépen


----------



## Xardas (2011 Április 7)




----------



## gasz13 (2011 Április 7)

qqqqqqqqqqqqqqqq


----------



## Zsuzzsi (2011 Április 7)




----------



## redy85 (2011 Április 7)

hello


----------



## redy85 (2011 Április 7)

17


----------



## redy85 (2011 Április 7)

18


----------



## redy85 (2011 Április 7)

19


----------



## redy85 (2011 Április 7)

20


----------



## redy85 (2011 Április 7)

21


----------



## Tündi66 (2011 Április 7)

Mindenkinek jó estét kívánok!


----------



## sergei-v8 (2011 Április 7)

Debrecen, Debrecen... Jo estet kivanunk!


----------



## MaryAnn33 (2011 Április 7)

Hello Mindenki!


----------



## pista2007 (2011 Április 7)

5


----------



## pista2007 (2011 Április 7)

7


----------



## eandrasi (2011 Április 7)

*sziasztok !*

:d


tudorka75 írta:


> fekete-fehér magyar játék film 70 perc
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## pista2007 (2011 Április 7)

Köszönöm


----------



## pista2007 (2011 Április 7)

10


----------



## pista2007 (2011 Április 7)

12


----------



## pista2007 (2011 Április 7)

13


----------



## pista2007 (2011 Április 7)

üdvözletem


----------



## eandrasi (2011 Április 7)

*koszonom*

kiss


eandrasi írta:


> :d


----------



## pista2007 (2011 Április 7)

Sziasztok


----------



## pista2007 (2011 Április 7)

Szép napot


----------



## eandrasi (2011 Április 7)

*regi magyar filmeket keresek*

:d


eandrasi írta:


> :d


----------



## pista2007 (2011 Április 7)

Köszönet mindenkinek!


----------



## eandrasi (2011 Április 7)

*ha van valakinek es felteszi oket elore kosz*




eandrasi írta:


> :d


----------



## eandrasi (2011 Április 7)

*puszi*

kiss


eandrasi írta:


> :d


----------



## pista2007 (2011 Április 7)

Köszönet Győr-Sopronból


----------



## pista2007 (2011 Április 7)

Jó estét Magyarok!


----------



## pista2007 (2011 Április 7)

Miért kell ez a 20


----------



## pista2007 (2011 Április 7)

Nem gondol


----------



## pista2007 (2011 Április 7)

.


----------



## pista2007 (2011 Április 7)

9


----------



## pista2007 (2011 Április 7)

ez hányadik is,


----------



## pista2007 (2011 Április 7)

ok


----------



## PekZo (2011 Április 7)

én nemtom hánynál tartok, aszittem már megvan


----------



## PekZo (2011 Április 7)

PekZo írta:


> én nemtom hánynál tartok, aszittem már megvan




elvileg 21


----------



## pista2007 (2011 Április 7)

Köszike


----------



## Harsati (2011 Április 7)

Köszöntök Mindenkit!


----------



## szisza90 (2011 Április 7)

Kedves Anyóka!
Hálás vagyok, hogy létre hoztad ezt a fórumot , mert különben fogalmam sem lett volna , hogy hova írjak 20 hozzászólást és miket kell tennem ahhoz ,hogy elboldoguljak az oldalon.
szisza90


----------



## MovieGirl (2011 Április 7)

Köszi!


----------



## HUN_Sector (2011 Április 7)

sziasztok


----------



## buboreek (2011 Április 8)

Sziasztok!


----------



## buboreek (2011 Április 8)

Először is:


----------



## buboreek (2011 Április 8)

Köszi ezt a topicot!


----------



## buboreek (2011 Április 8)

most


----------



## buboreek (2011 Április 8)

gyúrok


----------



## buboreek (2011 Április 8)

az állandó


----------



## buboreek (2011 Április 8)

tagságra


----------



## buboreek (2011 Április 8)

ezért


----------



## buboreek (2011 Április 8)

írom be


----------



## buboreek (2011 Április 8)

a mondataimat


----------



## buboreek (2011 Április 8)

szavanként


----------



## buboreek (2011 Április 8)

hogy


----------



## buboreek (2011 Április 8)

sippsupp sipp supp


----------



## buboreek (2011 Április 8)

m e g l e g y e n


----------



## buboreek (2011 Április 8)

az a húúúúúúúúúúúúússszzz


----------



## buboreek (2011 Április 8)

hozzászólás....


----------



## buboreek (2011 Április 8)

viszont viszont viszont viszont


----------



## buboreek (2011 Április 8)

még így is


----------



## buboreek (2011 Április 8)

folyton beleütközöm.... bummmmmmmmm....


----------



## buboreek (2011 Április 8)

a két hozzászólás közti kötelező 2 másodperces időkorlátba. ezzel viszont megvan a húsz, tehát köszönöm a lehetőséget.


----------



## buboreek (2011 Április 8)

nem 2 hanem 20.

És most pedig nyugodalmas jó éjszakát kívánok mindenkinek!


----------



## ywvz (2011 Április 8)

micsooda fórum.


----------



## ywvz (2011 Április 8)

kanadában vajon hány óra van ilyenkor?


----------



## ywvz (2011 Április 8)

vagy nem vajon, hanem lekváron.. haha..


----------



## ywvz (2011 Április 8)

itt már javában tombol a hajnal.


----------



## ywvz (2011 Április 8)

bezzeg ilyenkor nincs fent senki


----------



## ywvz (2011 Április 8)

hát jó. el beszélgetek én magammal is.


----------



## ywvz (2011 Április 8)

ezen nem múlik.


----------



## ywvz (2011 Április 8)

de úgy hiszem a társalgásnak nem ez a legizgalmasabb formája


----------



## ywvz (2011 Április 8)

nah meglehet, hogy olykor mégis


----------



## ywvz (2011 Április 8)

de ez nem az a helyzet


----------



## ywvz (2011 Április 8)

azon gondolkozom


----------



## ywvz (2011 Április 8)

hogy itt mennyivel melegebb lehet, mint nem arra


----------



## ywvz (2011 Április 8)

szóval értitek


----------



## ywvz (2011 Április 8)

aki értette nyújtsa fel a jobb kezét


----------



## ywvz (2011 Április 8)

aztán emelje fel a bal lábát


----------



## ywvz (2011 Április 8)

- aki elakadt, még most szóljon -


----------



## ywvz (2011 Április 8)

nah mindjárt


----------



## ywvz (2011 Április 8)

remek lesz


----------



## ywvz (2011 Április 8)

majd talán


----------



## ywvz (2011 Április 8)

de finom, príma hely


----------



## annimari (2011 Április 8)

*szia*

Itt vagyok halihó!


----------



## annimari (2011 Április 8)

Nem tudom, miért nem tudok még letölteni a gyerekes fórumról.


----------



## celmail (2011 Április 8)

Hello1


----------



## celmail (2011 Április 8)

Hello2


----------



## celmail (2011 Április 8)

Hello3


----------



## celmail (2011 Április 8)

Hello4


----------



## celmail (2011 Április 8)

Hello5


----------



## celmail (2011 Április 8)

Hello6


----------



## celmail (2011 Április 8)

Hello7


----------



## celmail (2011 Április 8)

Hello8


----------



## celmail (2011 Április 8)

Hello10


----------



## inverness (2011 Április 8)

Melitta írta:


> 1, jelen


nagyon jo az oldal


----------



## inverness (2011 Április 8)

celmail írta:


> Hello7


köszi


----------



## inverness (2011 Április 8)

szia


----------



## inverness (2011 Április 8)

jo ez az oldal


----------



## inverness (2011 Április 8)

igen


----------



## inverness (2011 Április 8)

ma


----------



## inverness (2011 Április 8)

pontosan


----------



## inverness (2011 Április 8)

nem tudom


----------



## inverness (2011 Április 8)

kösi


----------



## inverness (2011 Április 8)

sziasztok


----------



## inverness (2011 Április 8)

akkor


----------



## inverness (2011 Április 8)

te


----------



## inverness (2011 Április 8)

you


----------



## inverness (2011 Április 8)

google


----------



## inverness (2011 Április 8)

lg


----------



## inverness (2011 Április 8)

nem baj


----------



## inverness (2011 Április 8)

hide


----------



## inverness (2011 Április 8)

one more


----------



## inverness (2011 Április 8)

good bye


----------



## agicska (2011 Április 8)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


:cry:


----------



## pjotrka (2011 Április 8)

Jelen 3, sziasztok a húsz hozzászólásért hajtok.


----------



## admel (2011 Április 8)

*Köszönet*

Köszönöm az infót!


----------



## admel (2011 Április 8)

Köszönöm most a húsz hozzászólásért hajtok.!


----------



## admel (2011 Április 8)

A magyar jazz érdekel!


----------



## pjotrka (2011 Április 8)

második hozzászólás


----------



## admel (2011 Április 8)

Most a Tomsits az ász!


----------



## pjotrka (2011 Április 8)

ceruzahegyező


----------



## pjotrka (2011 Április 8)

termelési átalányjuttatás


----------



## admel (2011 Április 8)

Dresch, Binder, Sazbados


----------



## admel (2011 Április 8)

Ja és Dimenziót keresek!


----------



## pjotrka (2011 Április 8)

papír


----------



## admel (2011 Április 8)

Az első és a második Dimenzió lemezt is.


----------



## pjotrka (2011 Április 8)

lángos


----------



## pjotrka (2011 Április 8)

lángos csillag


----------



## pjotrka (2011 Április 8)

megoszthatóság


----------



## admel (2011 Április 8)

*Gonda-Kruza-Pleszkán: Keyboard Music /1986/ *


----------



## pjotrka (2011 Április 8)

sorrendiség


----------



## admel (2011 Április 8)

*Gonda Janos:
Vonzások és választások /1980/*


----------



## pjotrka (2011 Április 8)

szakállam titkár


----------



## Felhojarokrass (2011 Április 8)

Új vagyok


----------



## Felhojarokrass (2011 Április 8)

még


----------



## admel (2011 Április 8)

*Dimenzió Avec Plaisir /1987/ *


----------



## Felhojarokrass (2011 Április 8)

és nem tudom, hogy mi itt a szokás


----------



## pjotrka (2011 Április 8)

összeroppan


----------



## Felhojarokrass (2011 Április 8)

Valaki számol


----------



## pjotrka (2011 Április 8)

20 másodperces limit


----------



## Felhojarokrass (2011 Április 8)

1


----------



## admel (2011 Április 8)

A mai magyar előadók is jók. Gadó, Balázs, Winand.


----------



## Felhojarokrass (2011 Április 8)

Lehet így?


----------



## admel (2011 Április 8)

A BMC Records kiadványai is érdekelnek


----------



## Felhojarokrass (2011 Április 8)

Úgy érzem magam, mint elefánt a porcelánboltban.


----------



## Felhojarokrass (2011 Április 8)

Elnézést. A 20 másodperces limit nekem szólt?


----------



## admel (2011 Április 8)

Bozay Attila


----------



## admel (2011 Április 8)

Hungaroton klasszikusok


----------



## pjotrka (2011 Április 8)

stratégia


----------



## pjotrka (2011 Április 8)

Nem Neked szólt a limites hozzászólás.


----------



## Felhojarokrass (2011 Április 8)

Sikerült felvennem a kapcsolatot


----------



## pjotrka (2011 Április 8)

üzenet a liftből


----------



## Felhojarokrass (2011 Április 8)

Mégse


----------



## pjotrka (2011 Április 8)

vészcsengő


----------



## pjotrka (2011 Április 8)

De-de működik a kapcsolat, mégis


----------



## Felhojarokrass (2011 Április 8)

Én a szójátékok és játékok fórumon vagyok? A témából nem derül ki


----------



## pjotrka (2011 Április 8)

már csak három


----------



## admel (2011 Április 8)

Újra itt!


----------



## Felhojarokrass (2011 Április 8)

Illetlenség lenne megkérdezni, hogy társasjátékot itt találhatok-e?


----------



## pjotrka (2011 Április 8)

Én elméletileg a 20 hozzászólás reményében klikkeltem a linkre, ami idehozott, de szójátékot is játszhatunk.


----------



## Felhojarokrass (2011 Április 8)

Upsz, megkérdeztem.


----------



## pjotrka (2011 Április 8)

lokalitás, 20


----------



## Felhojarokrass (2011 Április 8)

Az is társasjáték


----------



## admel (2011 Április 8)

After Crying


----------



## Felhojarokrass (2011 Április 8)

A kisfiamnak, nem tetszik. Ő a táblásat szereti. Ilyenek ezek a mai 5 évesek.


----------



## admel (2011 Április 8)

Mr.Sextett


----------



## Felhojarokrass (2011 Április 8)

Nem magamra gondoltam. Én már elmúltam 5 éves.


----------



## admel (2011 Április 8)

Rákfogó


----------



## admel (2011 Április 8)

Hát kb. ennyi, amit szeretnék


----------



## Felhojarokrass (2011 Április 8)

Hétszer is.


----------



## admel (2011 Április 8)

Most már csak keresnem kell


----------



## Felhojarokrass (2011 Április 8)

Én azt a munkahelyemen szoktam, de sohase találok


----------



## admel (2011 Április 8)

Még mindig nem enged hozzáférni a letöltéshez


----------



## admel (2011 Április 8)

Kár pedig a Tomsitsot már találtam


----------



## Felhojarokrass (2011 Április 8)

Olyan béke, csend és nyugalom honol itt. Lehet, hogy örökre itt maradok?


----------



## Felhojarokrass (2011 Április 8)

Béke poraimra! Csakúgy porzik utánam az út


----------



## Felhojarokrass (2011 Április 8)

Itt sem nyugszom.


----------



## Felhojarokrass (2011 Április 8)

Nem szeretem a 21-et.


----------



## katkakato (2011 Április 8)

Üdvözlöm a korábban jötteket! Érdekes az oldal, sokféle olvasni való van rajta. Igyekszem lassanként megismerkedni az összes lehetőséggel.


----------



## katkakato (2011 Április 8)

Tulajdonképpen teljesen megértem azt a rendszert, hogy húsz értelmes hozzászólásra van szükség ahhoz, hogy az ember teljesértékű taggá válhasson. Csak hát ha már itt vagyok, kíváncsi vagyok a lehetőségekre. Viszont restellem, hogy hiábavalóságokat írjak a világhálóra, amelyek ott aztán - kit tudja? - talán az örökkévalóságig keringjenek.


----------



## katkakato (2011 Április 8)

Jó, hogy összegyűlhetnek valahol az e-könyvek hívei. Viszonylag új dolog - szélesebb körben mindenképpen -, és még nincsenek kialakulva hozzá a közösségi lehetőségek.


----------



## katkakato (2011 Április 8)

Úgy gondolom, hogy az e-könyvek merőben megváltoztatják majd a szokásokat. A korábbiaknál jobban összemosódik majd a profinak tekinthető irodalom és az amatőr írások.


----------



## katkakato (2011 Április 8)

Az e-könyvek segítségével amatőröknek is lehetőségük lesz arra, hogy a lehető legszélesebb kör számára hozzáférhetővé tehessék írásaikat, ehhez nem lesz szükség arra, hogy egy kiadó üzletet lásson bennük.


----------



## katkakato (2011 Április 8)

Az amatőr e-könyv szerzők akkor, amikor már mindenki tisztában lesz az új csatornák használatának módjával, megfelelő népszerűséget szerezhetnek majd ahhoz, hogy egy hagyományos módon pénzért árult írásukat is megvásárolják az olvasók - mindez a karriernek az eddigiekkel ellentétes útja lesz.


----------



## Leo6007 (2011 Április 8)

*MIért is kell?*

Nem értem miért is kell ez.


----------



## Leo6007 (2011 Április 8)

*De hát (tehát)*

Ha ez az ára a lentöltéseknek. 
Akkor legyen. kiss


----------



## Leo6007 (2011 Április 8)

Ja, és nekem is van már párkönyvem.


----------



## Leo6007 (2011 Április 8)

Azonban nem tudom melyiket rakjam fel. )


----------



## Leo6007 (2011 Április 8)

Jó már el is értem az ÖTÖT.


----------



## Leo6007 (2011 Április 8)

*Ez a hatodik*

Hat


----------



## Leo6007 (2011 Április 8)

kissHét


----------



## Leo6007 (2011 Április 8)

*Nyolc*

Nyolc


----------



## zerobarnuska (2011 Április 8)

üdv 1


----------



## zerobarnuska (2011 Április 8)

2


----------



## zerobarnuska (2011 Április 8)

3


----------



## zerobarnuska (2011 Április 8)

4


----------



## Leo6007 (2011 Április 8)

*Szia!*

Látom te is serénykedsz.


----------



## zerobarnuska (2011 Április 8)

5


----------



## Leo6007 (2011 Április 8)

Hajrá!


----------



## Dj.lui (2011 Április 8)

Sziasztok


----------



## Leo6007 (2011 Április 8)

és Agatha Christie?

/ez a 20. /


----------



## Dj.lui (2011 Április 8)

4


----------



## Dj.lui (2011 Április 8)

mikor


----------



## Leo6007 (2011 Április 8)

milyen olvasótok van??????


----------



## Dj.lui (2011 Április 8)

lesz


----------



## Dj.lui (2011 Április 8)

meg


----------



## Dj.lui (2011 Április 8)

a


----------



## Dj.lui (2011 Április 8)

20


----------



## Dj.lui (2011 Április 8)

üz


----------



## Dj.lui (2011 Április 8)

kom


----------



## Dj.lui (2011 Április 8)

eszt


----------



## Dj.lui (2011 Április 8)

elrontottam


----------



## Dj.lui (2011 Április 8)

még


----------



## Dj.lui (2011 Április 8)

kell


----------



## Dj.lui (2011 Április 8)

7


----------



## Iustitia93 (2011 Április 8)

nem igazán értem


----------



## Iustitia93 (2011 Április 8)

de biztos


----------



## Iustitia93 (2011 Április 8)

szóval kell 20 db hozzászólás


----------



## Iustitia93 (2011 Április 8)

de nekem elég furcsa cél nélkül írni


----------



## Iustitia93 (2011 Április 8)

de ha ez segít hát akkor segít


----------



## Dj.lui (2011 Április 8)

kell


----------



## Iustitia93 (2011 Április 8)

legalább végre megtaláltam azt amire már évek óta vadászom


----------



## Dj.lui (2011 Április 8)

és


----------



## Dj.lui (2011 Április 8)

hát


----------



## SzandiBabaAa (2011 Április 8)

Sziasztok


----------



## Iustitia93 (2011 Április 8)

ez tényleg nem megy


----------



## Dj.lui (2011 Április 8)

mondjuk


----------



## Iustitia93 (2011 Április 8)

na mindegy


----------



## Dj.lui (2011 Április 8)

ez nekem


----------



## Iustitia93 (2011 Április 8)

majd csak elérem


----------



## Dj.lui (2011 Április 8)

is fura hogy 20 komit kell irni és irj amiről akarsz


----------



## Iustitia93 (2011 Április 8)

de még mindig nem


----------



## Iustitia93 (2011 Április 8)

írok írok írok


----------



## Barnabázsia (2011 Április 8)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Iustitia93 (2011 Április 8)

meg fogyogatok


----------



## Iustitia93 (2011 Április 8)

szép lassan


----------



## Iustitia93 (2011 Április 8)

egyesével


----------



## Iustitia93 (2011 Április 8)

csak a türelmem nincs meg hozzá


----------



## Iustitia93 (2011 Április 8)

meg tanulni is kellene


----------



## Iustitia93 (2011 Április 8)

de nem hagyom hogy a gépem győzzön


----------



## Iustitia93 (2011 Április 8)

köszönöm a segítséget


----------



## Iustitia93 (2011 Április 8)

Enyni butaságot se írtam még... ^^'


----------



## Leo6007 (2011 Április 8)

*Hahaha*

"Micsoda képtelen ostobaságokat hord össze az ember, ha szerelmes! Annak idején nem hangzott olyan ostobán, de így, higgadtabban felmelegítve! Miért nem tudják a nők elfelejteni az ilyesmit? A férfiak nem szeretik, ha folyton emlékeztetik őket, milyen szamarak voltak."
Agatha Christie:``:


----------



## Axwell889 (2011 Április 8)

szia


----------



## cicus1101 (2011 Április 8)

sziasztok


----------



## lapkasajt (2011 Április 8)

sziasztok! végre egy jó fórum!


----------



## lapkasajt (2011 Április 8)

kettő


----------



## lapkasajt (2011 Április 8)

három


----------



## lapkasajt (2011 Április 8)

salala... (4)


----------



## lapkasajt (2011 Április 8)

ecc pecc...


----------



## lapkasajt (2011 Április 8)

kimehecc...


----------



## lapkasajt (2011 Április 8)

fincsi lett a sültkolbi...


----------



## lapkasajt (2011 Április 8)

nyami...


----------



## pelierzsi (2011 Április 8)

köszi a lehetőséget


----------



## pelierzsi (2011 Április 8)

jók a témák!!


----------



## lapkasajt (2011 Április 8)

...de a hurka megint szétdurrant... brühühü...


----------



## lapkasajt (2011 Április 8)

aha...  (10)


----------



## lapkasajt (2011 Április 8)

uncsi így írkálni....


----------



## lapkasajt (2011 Április 8)

bla-bla-bla


----------



## b.marcsika (2011 Április 8)

Szeretném azt a nyavalyás 20 hozzászólást összeszedni, mert lenne egy-két érdekes könyv, amit el szeretnék olvasni, és máshogy nincs lehetőségem...


----------



## lapkasajt (2011 Április 8)




----------



## pelierzsi (2011 Április 8)

köszi a lehetőséget


----------



## b.marcsika (2011 Április 8)

Nos, ha egymás után 20-szor hozzászólok, akkor minden ok?


----------



## lapkasajt (2011 Április 8)

nekem is kellene hamar....


----------



## pelierzsi (2011 Április 8)

én is iparkodom, mert nagyon sok érdekes cikket találtam


----------



## lapkasajt (2011 Április 8)

szerintem igen Marcsika


----------



## pelierzsi (2011 Április 8)

remélem mert én is ezt próbálom


----------



## pelierzsi (2011 Április 8)




----------



## lapkasajt (2011 Április 8)

már csak 5 kell...


----------



## pelierzsi (2011 Április 8)

még


----------



## pelierzsi (2011 Április 8)

nekem több


----------



## lapkasajt (2011 Április 8)

hajrá lányok!!!


----------



## pelierzsi (2011 Április 8)

sziasztok


----------



## b.marcsika (2011 Április 8)

én is köszönöm, hogy itt összeszedhetjük, de minek van ez?


----------



## lapkasajt (2011 Április 8)

kettő...


----------



## pelierzsi (2011 Április 8)

nem tudni


----------



## lapkasajt (2011 Április 8)

egy....


----------



## pelierzsi (2011 Április 8)

hajrá


----------



## lapkasajt (2011 Április 8)

juhuhúúúú.... megvan a húsz...nézem a doksit amit kinéztem...


----------



## pelierzsi (2011 Április 8)




----------



## lapkasajt (2011 Április 8)

puszi lányok....jó további bla-blázást!


----------



## pelierzsi (2011 Április 8)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


köszi


----------



## b.marcsika (2011 Április 8)

Borzasztó ez így... minek van?


----------



## pelierzsi (2011 Április 8)

lapkasajt írta:


> puszi lányok....jó további bla-blázást!



 blabla


----------



## pelierzsi (2011 Április 8)

lassan gyűllik


----------



## b.marcsika (2011 Április 8)

most jön a 6. üzenet


----------



## pelierzsi (2011 Április 8)

12 kész


----------



## b.marcsika (2011 Április 8)

Komolyan nem látom értelmét az üres üzenetek feltöltéseinek. Kár az időért, a foglalt helyért, stb.


----------



## pelierzsi (2011 Április 8)

b.marcsika írta:


> most jön a 6. üzenet




ügyes


----------



## b.marcsika (2011 Április 8)

mellesleg ez a 8. üzenet
és majd egyszer nekem és KÉSZ lesz!


----------



## b.marcsika (2011 Április 8)

mellesleg ez a 8. üzenet
és majd egyszer nekem és KÉSZ lesz!


----------



## pelierzsi (2011 Április 8)

b.marcsika írta:


> Komolyan nem látom értelmét az üres üzenetek feltöltéseinek. Kár az időért, a foglalt helyért, stb.



 így-így


----------



## pelierzsi (2011 Április 8)

15


----------



## pelierzsi (2011 Április 8)

szia mindenkinek


----------



## b.marcsika (2011 Április 8)

2 perc, egy kis dolgom akadt


----------



## pelierzsi (2011 Április 8)

türelem


----------



## pelierzsi (2011 Április 8)

még 2őőőőőőőő


----------



## pelierzsi (2011 Április 8)

haladok


----------



## pelierzsi (2011 Április 8)

kész


----------



## b.marcsika (2011 Április 8)

pelierzsi írta:


> 15



Grat, mindjárt megvan!


----------



## b.marcsika (2011 Április 8)

Lassan jön össze, de nyomom....


----------



## b.marcsika (2011 Április 8)

Holnap is .... idő lesz, derűs, napos, szeles :S


----------



## b.marcsika (2011 Április 8)

Már nincs itt senki?


----------



## kozkata (2011 Április 8)

szia


----------



## b.marcsika (2011 Április 8)

Mindegy, 14. üzenetem jön. Tényleg a falra mászok ettől, de hát ez van!


----------



## kozkata (2011 Április 8)

már nagyon várom, hogy állandó tag lehessek


----------



## b.marcsika (2011 Április 8)

kozkata írta:


> szia



Szia! Lassan végzek...


----------



## kozkata (2011 Április 8)

ma is szeles volt


----------



## kozkata (2011 Április 8)

nekem még van egy jóó pár


----------



## kozkata (2011 Április 8)

én nem szoktam máskor fürumokon írni


----------



## kozkata (2011 Április 8)

na még itt vagyok és még írok


----------



## kozkata (2011 Április 8)

na még mindig csak írok és írok és....


----------



## HUN_Sector (2011 Április 8)

áh, mire elérem a 20 hozzászólást, eltelik a vizsgaidőszak és hiába szedném le az oldalról samuel p huntington könyvét.....


----------



## kozkata (2011 Április 8)

én nagyon fáztam mikor jöttem hazafele, nagyon fújt a szél


----------



## kozkata (2011 Április 8)

írjad csak egymás után, hajrá


----------



## kozkata (2011 Április 8)

én már kezdek belejönni


----------



## kozkata (2011 Április 8)

de még hátravan vagy 10


----------



## kozkata (2011 Április 8)

most már csak 9


----------



## kozkata (2011 Április 8)

most 8


----------



## kozkata (2011 Április 8)

már csak 7


----------



## kozkata (2011 Április 8)

már csak 6 van hátra


----------



## HUN_Sector (2011 Április 8)

kozkata írta:


> na még mindig csak írok és írok és....



kitartás... átérzem


----------



## kozkata (2011 Április 8)

most már csak 5 van és már kezedem unni


----------



## HUN_Sector (2011 Április 8)

nem nem nem... ez nem igaz, még 17???


----------



## kozkata (2011 Április 8)

még írok 4-et és kész


----------



## HUN_Sector (2011 Április 8)

én már most unom


----------



## HUN_Sector (2011 Április 8)

ajjaj, belezavarodtam a számokba...


----------



## kozkata (2011 Április 8)

indíts te is visszaszámlálást és írj csak annyit, hogy mennyi van hátra
nekem most már csak 3


----------



## kozkata (2011 Április 8)

az nem jóó
én tudom:még 2


----------



## kozkata (2011 Április 8)

az utolsó előttit most írom


----------



## HUN_Sector (2011 Április 8)

a kajám is odaég...


----------



## HUN_Sector (2011 Április 8)

15, talán


----------



## kozkata (2011 Április 8)

hölgyeim és uraim
most következik az utolsó üzenetem
(már ha jól számoltam...)


----------



## HUN_Sector (2011 Április 8)

áh Kata, neked megvan... grat


----------



## kozkata (2011 Április 8)

na azért biztos ami biztos még egyet elküldök


----------



## HUN_Sector (2011 Április 8)

hehe, 21... elrontottad


----------



## HUN_Sector (2011 Április 8)

ez már 22


----------



## kozkata (2011 Április 8)

te képes voltál kiszámolni???


----------



## HUN_Sector (2011 Április 8)

a bal hasábban a neved alatt kiírja, mennyi hozzászólásod van eddig


----------



## kozkata (2011 Április 8)

most már nem tudom abbahagyni, ezentúl mindig fórumozni fogok


----------



## b.marcsika (2011 Április 8)

Már nem tudom hányadik jön, csak legyen vége!


----------



## HUN_Sector (2011 Április 8)

nekem még 7 kell mert 13-nál vagyok, mire ez elmegy, 14-et fog mutatni


----------



## kozkata (2011 Április 8)

köszi


----------



## kozkata (2011 Április 8)

sziasztok, minden jót!!


----------



## b.marcsika (2011 Április 8)

Akkor jól gondoltam, még van 1-2 hozzászólás, aztán mehetek.


----------



## HUN_Sector (2011 Április 8)

szívesen


----------



## HUN_Sector (2011 Április 8)

szia Kata!


----------



## b.marcsika (2011 Április 8)

kozkata írta:


> sziasztok, minden jót!!



irigyellek, de hamarosan én is megvagyok!


----------



## b.marcsika (2011 Április 8)

Elvileg kész a 20 hozzászólás, már csak a türelem....


----------



## b.marcsika (2011 Április 8)

Sziasztok!


----------



## b.marcsika (2011 Április 8)

Most azt nem értem, hogy megvan a 20 hozzászólás, és a több, mint két napos regisztráció, akkor mért dumál vissza ez a nyavalyás...?????


----------



## b.marcsika (2011 Április 8)

Lehet, hogy a 20 hozzászólástól számítja a 2 napot?! :O


----------



## Anemoon (2011 Április 8)

hát asszem szép mondókába kezdek a 20hozzászóláshoz


----------



## Anemoon (2011 Április 8)

1 megérett a meggy


----------



## Anemoon (2011 Április 8)

2 csipkebokor vessző


----------



## Anemoon (2011 Április 8)

3 te vagy az én párom


----------



## Anemoon (2011 Április 8)

4 észnél légy


----------



## Anemoon (2011 Április 8)

5 na innentől már nem emlékszem


----------



## Anemoon (2011 Április 8)

6 erre méginkább nem


----------



## Anemoon (2011 Április 8)

7 inkább hagyjuk


----------



## Anemoon (2011 Április 8)

itt a 8 is


----------



## Anemoon (2011 Április 8)

9 Kis Ferenc asszem


----------



## Anemoon (2011 Április 8)

10 tiszta víz


----------



## Anemoon (2011 Április 8)

ha nem tiszta


----------



## Anemoon (2011 Április 8)

vidd vissza


----------



## Anemoon (2011 Április 8)

ott a szamár


----------



## Anemoon (2011 Április 8)

majd megissza


----------



## Anemoon (2011 Április 8)

és visszaszámlálás 5


----------



## Anemoon (2011 Április 8)

4


----------



## Anemoon (2011 Április 8)

3


----------



## HUN_Sector (2011 Április 8)

már csak 4... de legalább közben beettem


----------



## Anemoon (2011 Április 8)

2 milyen genyóság a 20 mp ezzel is arra ösztönöznek h írjírj és milyen nagy misztikuma van a kettőnek itt


----------



## HUN_Sector (2011 Április 8)

erre mondják hogy SPAMMER


----------



## Anemoon (2011 Április 8)

nah és köszönöm a lehetőséget mindenkinek éljen a letöltés


----------



## HUN_Sector (2011 Április 8)

na még 2


----------



## HUN_Sector (2011 Április 8)

ne kiabáld el


----------



## HUN_Sector (2011 Április 8)

lehet át vagyunk verve...


----------



## HUN_Sector (2011 Április 8)

nem engedi a letöltést... pedig mindkét feltétel teljesült...


----------



## varmik (2011 Április 8)

*Üdv*

Üdv mindenkinek


----------



## varmik (2011 Április 8)

Még csak ismerkedem az oldallal.


----------



## ff75 (2011 Április 8)

*Hello*

En is.


----------



## varmik (2011 Április 8)

és nagyon tetszik


----------



## varmik (2011 Április 8)

Szia ff75


----------



## kolibander (2011 Április 8)

Melitta írta:


> 1, jelen


Köszönöm a segitséget!kiss


----------



## Betty0608 (2011 Április 8)

Sziasztok


----------



## Betty0608 (2011 Április 8)

Sok hasznos infó van itt


----------



## varmik (2011 Április 8)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg



Köszi Melitta a segítséget


----------



## Betty0608 (2011 Április 8)

Nagyon tetszik


----------



## Betty0608 (2011 Április 8)

És most szét offolom ezt a témát >


----------



## Betty0608 (2011 Április 8)

Hm.... az előbb az gonosz kacagó smile akart lenni


----------



## harmonija (2011 Április 8)

Sziasztok


----------



## jozsi092 (2011 Április 8)

Üdvözlet mindenkinek!


----------



## jozsi092 (2011 Április 8)

Nagyon jó az oldal!


----------



## jozsi092 (2011 Április 8)

Aki szeret filmeket letölteni ajánlom ezt az oldalt: http://cinemastore.hu/


----------



## jozsi092 (2011 Április 8)

Sorozatok letöltésére pedig ezt: http://kotazoros.freebase.hu/indexx.html


----------



## jozsi092 (2011 Április 8)

már nem tudok mit írni


----------



## jozsi092 (2011 Április 8)

csak annyi hogy off


----------



## jozsi092 (2011 Április 8)

na még kell 13


----------



## jozsi092 (2011 Április 8)

12


----------



## jozsi092 (2011 Április 8)

11


----------



## jozsi092 (2011 Április 8)

10


----------



## jozsi092 (2011 Április 8)

9


----------



## jozsi092 (2011 Április 8)

8


----------



## jozsi092 (2011 Április 8)

7


----------



## jozsi092 (2011 Április 8)

6


----------



## jozsi092 (2011 Április 8)

5


----------



## jozsi092 (2011 Április 8)

4


----------



## jozsi092 (2011 Április 8)

3


----------



## jozsi092 (2011 Április 8)

2


----------



## jozsi092 (2011 Április 8)

1


----------



## jozsi092 (2011 Április 8)

0, jippí végre


----------



## jozsi092 (2011 Április 8)

megvan a 20 hozzászólásom és mégsem enged letölteni


----------



## Neobadbeat (2011 Április 9)

Részemről dettó


----------



## Neobadbeat (2011 Április 9)

Meg vagyok kavarodva de csak mert régen fórumoztam, akkor se sokat


----------



## Neobadbeat (2011 Április 9)

Mert például most nem világos pár dolog


----------



## Neobadbeat (2011 Április 9)

Például ez értelmes hozzászólásnak számít?


----------



## Neobadbeat (2011 Április 9)

És csak annyi a lényeg, hogy összesen legyen 20 hozzászólásod, vagy fel is kell töltened 20 könyvet, ha könyvet akarsz letölteni?


----------



## Neobadbeat (2011 Április 9)

Mert ha a 20 hozzászólás nem elég a könyvek letöltéséhez, akkor most feleslegesen floodok


----------



## Neobadbeat (2011 Április 9)

Viszont az meg nem tűnik kedves dolognak ha 20 _könyvet_ kell feltölteni, csak hogy egyet letölthess


----------



## Neobadbeat (2011 Április 9)

Az meg külön vicces, hogy lehet feltölteni könyveket, akár 20-at is, anélkül, hogy letölteni tudnál


----------



## Neobadbeat (2011 Április 9)

9. elkezdem számozni a hozzászólásaimat, hogy tudjam hol tartok


----------



## Neobadbeat (2011 Április 9)

mert a világ tíz féle emberből áll, akik tudnak binárisból decimálisba váltani és akik nem


----------



## Neobadbeat (2011 Április 9)

ha úgy vesszük, akkor én vagyok a tizenegyedik


----------



## Neobadbeat (2011 Április 9)

kezdek kifogyni az értelmesnek _látszó_ hozzászólásokból is


----------



## Neobadbeat (2011 Április 9)

ami van olyan szerencsétlen dolog, mint a péntek tizenhárom


----------



## Neobadbeat (2011 Április 9)

Mondjuk azt az ünnepet még mindig jobban szeretem mint a Valentin napot, febr 14


----------



## Neobadbeat (2011 Április 9)

Ami meg megint csak talán egy hangyányival érdekesebb, mint március idusa


----------



## Neobadbeat (2011 Április 9)

kettő a negyediken...hoppá mégiscsak megy ez a bináris dolog


----------



## Neobadbeat (2011 Április 9)

És a prímszámok is remekül mennek: 17


----------



## Neobadbeat (2011 Április 9)

már csak 3at kell aludni


----------



## Neobadbeat (2011 Április 9)

ez pedig amikor lapot húzok


----------



## Neobadbeat (2011 Április 9)

Szóval a kérdés marad: Ez megfelel 20nak, vagy tényleg szocializálódni illik?


----------



## szuzika8888 (2011 Április 9)

*Jo film! Erdemes megnezni, ajanlom mindenkinek! Nem lehet megunni! bFenomenalis! !!!!*

kiss


ARoland írta:


> *Csángók<o></o>*
> <o></o>
> magyar dokumentumfilm, 84 perc, 2008
> TV-rip
> ...


----------



## szuzika8888 (2011 Április 9)

Sziasztok!
Gyorsan kell hozzaszolnom... najo akkor gyors leszek jo a fim........


----------



## szuzika8888 (2011 Április 9)

Nagyon jo film, eletem legjobb filmje! Soha nem lattam ekkora alkotast!!


----------



## szuzika8888 (2011 Április 9)

Meg mindig nem tudok betelni a filmmel! Ne hagyjatok ki! Ha sikerul en sem fogom!


----------



## szuzika8888 (2011 Április 9)

Mar csak egy!


----------



## zati105 (2011 Április 9)

1vagyok


----------



## zati105 (2011 Április 9)

2vagyok


----------



## zati105 (2011 Április 9)

3vagyok


----------



## zati105 (2011 Április 9)

4vagyok


----------



## zati105 (2011 Április 9)

5vagyok


----------



## zati105 (2011 Április 9)

6vagyok


----------



## zati105 (2011 Április 9)

7vagyok


----------



## zati105 (2011 Április 9)

8vagyok


----------



## zati105 (2011 Április 9)

9vagyok


----------



## zati105 (2011 Április 9)

10vagyok


----------



## zati105 (2011 Április 9)

11vagyok


----------



## zati105 (2011 Április 9)

12vagyok


----------



## zati105 (2011 Április 9)

13vagyok


----------



## zati105 (2011 Április 9)

14vagyokvagymittoomén


----------



## zati105 (2011 Április 9)

15vagyokallforlav


----------



## zati105 (2011 Április 9)

16sörtittamtegnap


----------



## zati105 (2011 Április 9)

17mégnégybeírásésenyémekaképek


----------



## zati105 (2011 Április 9)

18alányomértmndent


----------



## zati105 (2011 Április 9)

19márcsakegggggy


----------



## zati105 (2011 Április 9)

20.....the finish!!!!!!!!!


----------



## zati105 (2011 Április 9)

áááááááááááááááááá


----------



## szeretekzenelni (2011 Április 9)

hello


----------



## szeretekzenelni (2011 Április 9)

jelen 1


----------



## szeretekzenelni (2011 Április 9)

jelen2


----------



## szeretekzenelni (2011 Április 9)

jelen4


----------



## szeretekzenelni (2011 Április 9)

jele5


----------



## szeretekzenelni (2011 Április 9)

jelen6


----------



## szeretekzenelni (2011 Április 9)

jelen9


----------



## szeretekzenelni (2011 Április 9)

jelen11


----------



## szeretekzenelni (2011 Április 9)

jelen12


----------



## szeretekzenelni (2011 Április 9)

jelen14


----------



## szeretekzenelni (2011 Április 9)

jelen116


----------



## szeretekzenelni (2011 Április 9)

jaj


----------



## szeretekzenelni (2011 Április 9)

na lassan


----------



## szeretekzenelni (2011 Április 9)

lelen20


----------



## szeretekzenelni (2011 Április 9)

jelen21


----------



## szeretekzenelni (2011 Április 9)

jelen224


----------



## szeretekzenelni (2011 Április 9)

jelen1000000


----------



## szeretekzenelni (2011 Április 9)

na vegre


----------



## piros55 (2011 Április 9)

*Szép napot Mindenkinek !*


----------



## MaryAnn33 (2011 Április 9)

Üdvözlet újra mindenkinek


----------



## Hunner (2011 Április 9)

hali


----------



## Hunner (2011 Április 9)

nem könnyű azt a 20at összehozni


----------



## Hunner (2011 Április 9)

még csak 10


----------



## Hunner (2011 Április 9)

11


----------



## Hunner (2011 Április 9)

12 na


----------



## Hunner (2011 Április 9)

13 alakul


----------



## Hunner (2011 Április 9)

14


----------



## Heinzi (2011 Április 9)

*első beköszönés !*



Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


Kedves Címzettek ! Nagyon tetszik ez az oldal remélem még sokszor találkozunk. H


----------



## Hunner (2011 Április 9)

15


----------



## Heinzi (2011 Április 9)

Kedves Melitta ! Most ez igy müködni fog ? Sok Ekönyvem van, csak ezek szerintem mind mewgvannak maguknak. Üdvözlettel: H


----------



## Hunner (2011 Április 9)

16


----------



## Hunner (2011 Április 9)

17


----------



## Jimmav (2011 Április 9)

*...*

Üdv Pestről. Társasjátékokat keresek. Ha van scannelve, írj! Cserébe tudok én is küldeni.


----------



## Hunner (2011 Április 9)

18


----------



## Eleske (2011 Április 9)

Szép napot


----------



## Huny93 (2011 Április 9)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg



Hello


----------



## Hunner (2011 Április 9)

és milyen társasjátékod van?


----------



## Hunner (2011 Április 9)

20 :d


----------



## Huny93 (2011 Április 9)

Hs


----------



## Huny93 (2011 Április 9)

3.


----------



## Huny93 (2011 Április 9)

4.


----------



## Huny93 (2011 Április 9)

5.


----------



## Huny93 (2011 Április 9)

6.


----------



## Eleske (2011 Április 9)

Dejólmegy


----------



## Huny93 (2011 Április 9)

7.


----------



## Huny93 (2011 Április 9)

8?


----------



## Eleske (2011 Április 9)

MÉG 18 sose lesz meg pedig csak egy zenét szeretnék


----------



## Hunner (2011 Április 9)

érdekes meg van a 20 és még sem


----------



## Huny93 (2011 Április 9)

9.


----------



## Huny93 (2011 Április 9)

10.


----------



## Eleske (2011 Április 9)

Cép napot mindenkinek


----------



## Huny93 (2011 Április 9)

11.


----------



## Eleske (2011 Április 9)

11


----------



## Huny93 (2011 Április 9)

12.


----------



## Eleske (2011 Április 9)

7


----------



## Huny93 (2011 Április 9)

13.


----------



## Huny93 (2011 Április 9)

14.


----------



## Huny93 (2011 Április 9)

15.


----------



## Eleske (2011 Április 9)

Ha megvan a 20 akor is kell a 2 napos regg idő


----------



## Huny93 (2011 Április 9)

16.


----------



## Huny93 (2011 Április 9)

17.


----------



## Huny93 (2011 Április 9)

18.


----------



## Huny93 (2011 Április 9)

19.


----------



## Huny93 (2011 Április 9)

20.


----------



## Huny93 (2011 Április 9)

W


----------



## Huny93 (2011 Április 9)

U


----------



## Jimmav (2011 Április 9)

Sziasztok! Nyomtatható társasjátékokat keresek. Tudok én is küldeni cserébe!


----------



## Jimmav (2011 Április 9)

Középiskolai tananyagok: jimmav.gportal.hu


----------



## Heinzi (2011 Április 9)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


 Hát csak beköszönök. Norman Manea könyvét olvasom. A huligán visszatér. A kiadó az iróról a következőket irja: 
Norman Manea emlékiratának három folyamatosan visszatérő fő témája a gyerekkorban átélt holokauszt, az emberi és írói lét a román totalitárius rendszerekben, valamint a száműzetés, az íróember helykeresése a világban. Manea a regényben nem ítélkezik. Emlékezik, mesél, töpreng. Tanúvallomása a két diktatúráról, Bukovináról, szüleiről, barátairól, a száműzetése éveiről, saját kétértelműségeiről, ettől a személyes és elfogulatlan töprengéstől válik hitelessé. Ez teljes egészében igaz. H.


----------



## Jimmav (2011 Április 9)

*...*

Interaktív táblák: magic-wand.org


----------



## Jimmav (2011 Április 9)

Sziasztok! Nyomtatható társasjátékokat keresek. Tudok én is küldeni cserébe!


----------



## webwalker (2011 Április 9)

hali 1


----------



## webwalker (2011 Április 9)

2


----------



## webwalker (2011 Április 9)

3


----------



## webwalker (2011 Április 9)

ok.. bye bye és egy joo k.... .....àd az admineknek a bunko megoldàsukért... 

a fél életem töltsem itt hozzàszolàsokkal etc.. + vàrjak két napot egy rég keresett szàm letöltéséért?!? inkàbb megveszem..

és csodàlkozhattok amiért eddig érdekel egy ilyen taplo site...


----------



## Tütü83 (2011 Április 9)

Sziasztok!


----------



## mathelevi (2011 Április 9)

*asd*

Végre magyar ételek


----------



## mathelevi (2011 Április 9)

*dsa*

Jó kis topic éerdekes hozzászólások


----------



## mathelevi (2011 Április 9)

*Rip*

Rip


----------



## mathelevi (2011 Április 9)

*RIp*

Rip :'(


----------



## mathelevi (2011 Április 9)

*rip*

R.i.p


----------



## mathelevi (2011 Április 9)

*rip*

rip tupák
1996


----------



## mathelevi (2011 Április 9)

*sdfs*

dsfds


----------



## mathelevi (2011 Április 9)

*bgfn*

neeee


----------



## mathelevi (2011 Április 9)

*lálá*

ingyenélők dala


----------



## mathelevi (2011 Április 9)

*312*

20 *10 = 200


----------



## mathelevi (2011 Április 9)

*dsf*

ekzakt tudomány


----------



## mathelevi (2011 Április 9)

*fds*

befejeztem ennyi volt​


----------



## mathelevi (2011 Április 9)

*folk*

cigányútat akarok


----------



## mathelevi (2011 Április 9)

*refolgreivh*

még 8


----------



## mathelevi (2011 Április 9)

*20 kell*

ki találta ki ezt ahüleységet hogy 20 kell ??!!


----------



## mathelevi (2011 Április 9)

*fer*

huzd le magad a wc-n


----------



## mathelevi (2011 Április 9)

*fd*

mennyországba térsz meg
vagy felfalnak a férgek?


----------



## mathelevi (2011 Április 9)

**

:11:


----------



## mathelevi (2011 Április 9)

*kiaza*

kiazarb?


----------



## mathelevi (2011 Április 9)

*minek neke*

bátorsági érdemrend


----------



## mathelevi (2011 Április 9)

*mélopsz*

nem


----------



## mathelevi (2011 Április 9)

*22 század*

hol van?


----------



## mathelevi (2011 Április 9)

*fejjel a falnak*

ja


----------



## dszoz7 (2011 Április 9)

*Sziasztok!*

Kösz mindent!


----------



## dszoz7 (2011 Április 9)

2


----------



## dszoz7 (2011 Április 9)

3


----------



## dszoz7 (2011 Április 9)

4


----------



## dszoz7 (2011 Április 9)

5


----------



## dszoz7 (2011 Április 9)

kitartás.


----------



## dszoz7 (2011 Április 9)

Hét.


----------



## dszoz7 (2011 Április 9)

állandó tagság.


----------



## dszoz7 (2011 Április 9)

ez a cél.


----------



## dszoz7 (2011 Április 9)

Félidő!


----------



## dszoz7 (2011 Április 9)

11


----------



## dszoz7 (2011 Április 9)

tucat


----------



## dszoz7 (2011 Április 9)

Megéri


----------



## dszoz7 (2011 Április 9)

Köszönöm még 1x


----------



## dszoz7 (2011 Április 9)

15


----------



## dszoz7 (2011 Április 9)

Jel-en lét.


----------



## dszoz7 (2011 Április 9)

ez ok-os


----------



## dszoz7 (2011 Április 9)

Na még három.


----------



## dszoz7 (2011 Április 9)

igen. ilyen elhivatott vagyok


----------



## dszoz7 (2011 Április 9)

Köszönöm.


----------



## dubfan (2011 Április 9)

uff


----------



## dszoz7 (2011 Április 9)

mit kell tennem?


----------



## dubfan (2011 Április 9)

19


----------



## dszoz7 (2011 Április 9)

állandó tag szeretnék lenni


----------



## dubfan (2011 Április 9)

18


----------



## dubfan (2011 Április 9)

3 menyét arat a part alatt...


----------



## dszoz7 (2011 Április 9)

talán többet írjak


----------



## dubfan (2011 Április 9)

ilyenek a lányok


----------



## dszoz7 (2011 Április 9)

gdsljfgkljslksg


----------



## dszoz7 (2011 Április 9)

hozzá szólok


----------



## dszoz7 (2011 Április 9)

három


----------



## dszoz7 (2011 Április 9)

négyes


----------



## dszoz7 (2011 Április 9)

állandó tagság


----------



## dubfan (2011 Április 9)

rrrrrrrr....


----------



## dszoz7 (2011 Április 9)

hat


----------



## dszoz7 (2011 Április 9)

héttt


----------



## dubfan (2011 Április 9)

fantáziapanaszlakat


----------



## dszoz7 (2011 Április 9)

Mikor jő.


----------



## dszoz7 (2011 Április 9)

türelem..


----------



## dszoz7 (2011 Április 9)

tizen4


----------



## dszoz7 (2011 Április 9)

tizen8


----------



## dszoz7 (2011 Április 9)

egyszer csak sikerül


----------



## dszoz7 (2011 Április 9)

sült kolbasz krumplival


----------



## dszoz7 (2011 Április 9)

több vagyok átlagos tagnál


----------



## dszoz7 (2011 Április 9)

*?*

Tizen9


----------



## dszoz7 (2011 Április 9)

Hogyis vanez


----------



## dszoz7 (2011 Április 9)

hello mindenki


----------



## dszoz7 (2011 Április 9)

csomó csomó üzenet


----------



## dubfan (2011 Április 9)

óóóóóóóh


----------



## dubfan (2011 Április 9)

hörrrr


----------



## dszoz7 (2011 Április 9)

jelen vagyok


----------



## dszoz7 (2011 Április 9)

Köszönöm. Ne adja fel senki. sikerül


----------



## Gizike néni (2011 Április 9)

Nagyon igyekszem a 20 hozzászólás teljesítéséhez


----------



## dubfan (2011 Április 9)

10


----------



## fortib (2011 Április 9)

Üdvözlet Angyalföldről !


----------



## cicus1101 (2011 Április 9)

jelen


----------



## simong.hu (2011 Április 9)

Sziasztok!

Szép az idő, itt a tavasz!


----------



## simong.hu (2011 Április 9)

Megnézném milyen Torontóban!


----------



## simong.hu (2011 Április 9)




----------



## simong.hu (2011 Április 9)

Már 4!


----------



## dubfan (2011 Április 9)

9es terv


----------



## simong.hu (2011 Április 9)

Five


----------



## simong.hu (2011 Április 9)

Még egy.


----------



## simong.hu (2011 Április 9)

A hetedik te magad légy!


----------



## simong.hu (2011 Április 9)

8 óra munka, 8 óra pihenés, 8 óra vágyakozás


----------



## simong.hu (2011 Április 9)

9 mm


----------



## simong.hu (2011 Április 9)

IT-s vicc
Hány lány lakik a BME koleszében?
1024
...
2 a tizediken.


----------



## simong.hu (2011 Április 9)

Tizenegyes, tizenegyes!!


----------



## simong.hu (2011 Április 9)

A tucat.


----------



## hquin (2011 Április 9)

udv


----------



## hquin (2011 Április 9)

1


----------



## hquin (2011 Április 9)

2


----------



## simong.hu (2011 Április 9)

13 éves lesz a 2. lányom.


----------



## hquin (2011 Április 9)

3


----------



## simong.hu (2011 Április 9)

13+1 találat


----------



## hquin (2011 Április 9)

4


----------



## hquin (2011 Április 9)

5


----------



## hquin (2011 Április 9)

6


----------



## hquin (2011 Április 9)

7


----------



## hquin (2011 Április 9)

8


----------



## hquin (2011 Április 9)

9


----------



## hquin (2011 Április 9)

10


----------



## simong.hu (2011 Április 9)

Március 15.


----------



## hquin (2011 Április 9)

11


----------



## simong.hu (2011 Április 9)

The National - Conversation 16


----------



## hquin (2011 Április 9)

12


----------



## simong.hu (2011 Április 9)

A XVII-ben lakom


----------



## simong.hu (2011 Április 9)

Nagykorú.


----------



## hquin (2011 Április 9)

13


----------



## simong.hu (2011 Április 9)

egy híján 20


----------



## simong.hu (2011 Április 9)

Ez a 20.
Köszi!


----------



## hquin (2011 Április 9)

14


----------



## hquin (2011 Április 9)

15


----------



## simong.hu (2011 Április 9)

... és ha megvan húsz és mégsem megy?
:-(


----------



## hquin (2011 Április 9)

16


----------



## hquin (2011 Április 9)

17


----------



## hquin (2011 Április 9)

18


----------



## hquin (2011 Április 9)

19


----------



## moncsi.81 (2011 Április 9)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


 köszi kiss


----------



## moncsi.81 (2011 Április 9)

2


----------



## moncsi.81 (2011 Április 9)

3 válasz+1


----------



## moncsi.81 (2011 Április 9)

44444444444


----------



## moncsi.81 (2011 Április 9)

5


----------



## moncsi.81 (2011 Április 9)

hat((((


----------



## moncsi.81 (2011 Április 9)

7?


----------



## moncsi.81 (2011 Április 9)

A bbutaság *HATALOM.*


----------



## moncsi.81 (2011 Április 9)




----------



## moncsi.81 (2011 Április 9)




----------



## moncsi.81 (2011 Április 9)

Haragudni olyan, mintha mérget innánk és várnánk, hogy a másik meghaljon.


----------



## moncsi.81 (2011 Április 9)

12


----------



## moncsi.81 (2011 Április 9)

Tizen3(((((((((


----------



## moncsi.81 (2011 Április 9)

14


----------



## moncsi.81 (2011 Április 9)

15


----------



## moncsi.81 (2011 Április 9)

16(()))))


----------



## moncsi.81 (2011 Április 9)

Tiiizenhét


----------



## moncsi.81 (2011 Április 9)

18


----------



## moncsi.81 (2011 Április 9)

19999:


----------



## moncsi.81 (2011 Április 9)

20 :


----------



## moncsi.81 (2011 Április 9)

jelen


----------



## opilevi (2011 Április 9)

nagyon tetszik...


----------



## opilevi (2011 Április 9)

mindig kell egy barát...


----------



## opilevi (2011 Április 9)

nekem bejött


----------



## Banca (2011 Április 9)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


 Köszi a jó tanácsot


----------



## Banca (2011 Április 9)

Mindenki így megszenvedte a belépést?


----------



## Banca (2011 Április 9)

Hahó, senki sincs az oldalon?


----------



## Banca (2011 Április 9)

örülök, hogy felfedeztem ezt az oldalt, de jó lenne már használni is


----------



## ff75 (2011 Április 9)

*en*

is


----------



## ff75 (2011 Április 9)

vagyok


----------



## ff75 (2011 Április 9)

Sokan vagyunk.


----------



## ff75 (2011 Április 9)

Hatha messzire jutunk


----------



## chros (2011 Április 9)

1


----------



## chros (2011 Április 9)

2


----------



## chros (2011 Április 9)

3


----------



## chros (2011 Április 9)

4


----------



## chros (2011 Április 9)

5


----------



## chros (2011 Április 9)

6


----------



## chros (2011 Április 9)

7


----------



## chros (2011 Április 9)

8


----------



## chros (2011 Április 9)

9


----------



## chros (2011 Április 9)

10


----------



## chros (2011 Április 9)

11


----------



## chros (2011 Április 9)

12


----------



## chros (2011 Április 9)

13


----------



## chros (2011 Április 9)

14


----------



## chros (2011 Április 9)

15


----------



## chros (2011 Április 9)

16


----------



## chros (2011 Április 9)

17


----------



## chros (2011 Április 9)

18


----------



## chros (2011 Április 9)

19


----------



## chros (2011 Április 9)

20


----------



## kinos (2011 Április 9)

*Sorry*

I am sorry that such a condition may be unsightly, such a high-level page to communicate with ...


----------



## Andinyuszika (2011 Április 9)

Köszike!


----------



## kinos (2011 Április 9)

*Bocs!*

Bocsánat, de még 19 hozzászólás hiányzik


----------



## kinos (2011 Április 9)

*eXcuse me!*

Excuse me, but still missing 18 comments


----------



## kinos (2011 Április 9)

*eXcuse me!*

You only need 17 posts


----------



## kinos (2011 Április 9)

*eXcuse me!*

Fogy ez, de ostobaság

:33:


----------



## kinos (2011 Április 9)

*eXcuse me!*

Run it, but folly

:33:


----------



## kinos (2011 Április 9)

*eXcuse me!*

2 szer 7 és már kész is vagyok...

:33:


----------



## kinos (2011 Április 9)

*eXcuse me!*

2 times 7, and now I'm ready ...

:33:


----------



## kinos (2011 Április 9)

*eXcuse me!*

This is the eighth

:33:


----------



## kinos (2011 Április 9)

*eXcuse me!*

Once upon a time there was a "double-doll".

:33:


----------



## kinos (2011 Április 9)

*eXcuse me!*

It has been known that every rational - almost too pure - rated.
:33:


----------



## kinos (2011 Április 9)

*eXcuse me!*

Despite this - or for that reason - a lost summer day somewhere in the eponymous character.kiss


----------



## kinos (2011 Április 9)

*eXcuse me!*

Lost self-control, the head (the brains), they found a "Rongybabát".

kiss


----------



## kinos (2011 Április 9)

*eXcuse me!*

From the moment you are not very interested in what's going to end.
Well, it was over.

kiss


----------



## kinos (2011 Április 9)

*eXcuse me!*

One end of the previously well-functioning, rational life.

kiss


----------



## kinos (2011 Április 9)

*eXcuse me!*

In return, started something new. Something amazing, a beautiful soaring, in which there was no common sense.
There was only a daze.

kiss


----------



## kinos (2011 Április 9)

*eXcuse me!*

If her arms could keep the "Rongybabát" not interested in nothing but the sweet, sweet smell - the raised mud "little flower".

kiss


----------



## kinos (2011 Április 9)

*eXcuse me!*

Dizzy loved, hugged, kissed the lovely doll.

kiss


----------



## kinos (2011 Április 9)

*eXcuse me!*

As is inevitably follows from the fruit of love dolls embracing one.
Loved it.

kiss


----------



## kinos (2011 Április 9)

*eXcuse me!*

And you only need three ...


kiss


----------



## kinos (2011 Április 9)

*eXcuse me!*

If you are tired, if súrlódtak, belemartak back into each other, but love all the pain resolved.
Everything worked until there was the attraction, until they were able to forget each other's body absorbed everything else.


kiss


----------



## kinos (2011 Április 9)

*eXcuse me!*

[FONT=&quot]Ha elfáradtak, ha súrlódtak, hát belemartak egymásba, de minden kínt feloldott a szeretkezés. [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Minden működött, amíg létezett a vonzás, amíg egymás testében elmerülve képesek voltak elfeledni minden mást. [/FONT]

kiss


----------



## kinos (2011 Április 9)

*eXcuse me!*

Well, this error remained
kiss


----------



## kinos (2011 Április 9)

*eXcuse me!*

Lassan véget ér a nap,
véget ér a kín,
véget az élet,
vár a sír...

kiss


----------



## kinos (2011 Április 9)

*eXcuse me!*

Ha jól számoltam, már megvolt a húsz hozzászólás, ez a ráadás...
Köszönöm, hogy lehetőséget kaptam az ostobácska szabály megkerülésére.
Kösz'!, de tényleg!

kiss


----------



## kurszan (2011 Április 9)

Mint éppen látom már nem vagyok egyedül (itt fent/bent)
Üdv!


----------



## Anita.Kovacs (2011 Április 9)

Szia és köszönöm)


----------



## Anita.Kovacs (2011 Április 9)

Most regisztráltam, még ismerkedek az oldallal


----------



## Anita.Kovacs (2011 Április 9)

van itt valaki aki tudna pár sorban eligazítani ?


----------



## kinos (2011 Április 10)

*[FONT=&quot]Babaház[/FONT]*​ [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Egyszer volt, hol nem volt egy „Agyas-baba”. [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Arról volt híres, hogy mindent racionálisan, - már-már földhözragadtan – értékelt. Ennek ellenére – vagy pont ezért – egy nyári nap valahol elveszítette a névadó tulajdonságát. Elveszítette az önkontrollját, a fejét (az Agyát), mert talált egy „Rongybabát”.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Attól a pillanattól nem nagyon érdekelte mi is lesz a vége. [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Hát vége lett. [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Vége lett az addigi, jól működő, racionális életének. Cserébe elkezdődött valami új. Valami hihetetlen, gyönyörű lebegés, amelyben nem volt helye józan megfontolásnak. [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Csak a szédület létezett. [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Ha karjában tarthatta a „Rongybabát”, nem érdekelte más, csak az a kedves, édes illatú – sárból felemelt „kis virág”. [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Szédülten szerette, ölelte, csókolta a bájos babát.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Mint ilyenkor törvényszerűen következik, az ölelkező babák szerelmének gyümölcse lett. [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Imádták. [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Az sem érdekelte Őket, hogy milyen nehéz az életük. [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Nem törődtek a világ véleményével, a nehézségekkel, melyekkel meg kellett küzdeniük. [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Ha harcolni kellett egymáshoz vetett háttal felvették a küzdelmet bármivel, bárkivel. [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Ha elfáradtak, ha súrlódtak, hát belemartak egymásba, de minden kínt feloldott a szeretkezés. [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Minden működött, amíg létezett a vonzás, amíg egymás testében elmerülve képesek voltak elfeledni minden mást. [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Sok-sok évet morzsoltak le egymással, egymás mellett, egymásba feledkezve. De egyszer bekövetkezett a „tragédia”. „Agyas-baba” képtelenné vált, hogy testét egyesítse, „Rongybaba” még mindig szeretet testével, ezért a munkába menekült. [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Nem azért hanyagolta el kedvelt babácskáját, mert sok volt a munkája, hanem azért vállalt több munkát, hogy ne kelljen a testét-lelkét rágó bajról beszélnie. [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Mivel „Rongybabának” is gondjai voltak a testével, azt képzelte, hogy ezért nem kell már „Agyas-babának”. [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]De soha-soha nem beszéltek erről. [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Még mindig egymáshoz vetett háttal harcoltak, ha kellett, de a felgyülemlett feszültséget már nem a szerelem, hanem az üvöltő kín gyűjtötte össze. [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Lassan-lassan szürkévé kopott a ragyogás. [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Ha megmarták egymást, már nem gyógyult a seb, csak fekélyesedett. [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Egyre többet és többet marták meg egymást, tépték fel az alig, vagy egyáltalán be sem hegedt sebeket. [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]„Agyas-baba” újra „két lábbal állt a földön” már nem emelte fel a kábulat, „Rongybaba” magát és „Agyas-baba” munkáját okolta a lebegés hiányáért. [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]De az évtizedek alatt szeretetté csiszolódott szerelem megvédte Őket attól, hogy végleg hátat fordítsanak egymásnak. Éltek egymás mellett, ha nem is boldogan, de beletörődött elégedettséggel. [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Vagy a rájuk leselkedő gondok, vagy a harci kedvük fogyatkozott, de tény, hogy kevesebbet harcoltak. [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Több idejük maradt az egymásnak okozott sebek nyalogatására, a vélt vagy valós sérelmek nevelgetésére.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Miközben az életük látszólag csendesebb vizekre – talán révbe ért – valami megváltozott.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]„Agyas-baba” – bár nem kereste – véletlenül rátalált egy réges-régi (talán már feledett) részére korábbi életének. [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Egy nőre a múltból, aki első szerelme volt. [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Az a hajdan volt lány csak emlék volt már talán, egy a fiatalságot felidéző emlék, de jó volt emlékezni rá. [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Úgy érezte, tudnia kell, mivé lett, hogyan él az a hajdani lány.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Így lett szereplője az életüknek „Hajas-baba” és párja „Kopasz-baba”.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]„Agyas-baba” – a maga racionalizmusával – azt gondolta: itt vannak Ők ketten és azok ketten – két elégedett emberpár –, miért ne lehetnének barátok. [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]De nem lettek. [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Nem lettek, mert „Rongybaba” azt hitte vetélytársa támadt. [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Életük elszürküléséért, minden gondjuk okozójaként nevezte meg és gyűlölni kezdte a „Hajas-babát”. [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Legyünk őszinték, ezzel felhívta „Agyas-baba” figyelmét arra, hogy bár ő maga „nyomorék roncs” csupán, de ha félteni kell még, akkor lehet, hogy valahol talán „férfi” még.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Persze nem az – és ezt tudja már –, de a lelkében vihar támadt. [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Első gondolata az volt, talán újra lebeghetnének „Rongybabával” – úgy, mint régen. [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Agyas mivoltához híven a földhöz ragadtan kereste a megoldást, de nem avatta be az ő „Rongybabáját”. [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Kár volt. [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]„Rongybaba” igazolni vélte gyanúját, máshol keresi a párja a boldogságot. [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]De mint annyi másról, erről sem beszéltek. [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Érlelgették a gennyesedő sebeket, s ha nem bírták már a kínt, hát egymásba vájták a körmeik.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Az erőpróba megfeneklett. [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Az eredmény meglepően (vagy nem is véletlenül) az lett, hogy „Agyas-baba” már több időt töltött a „Hajas-babával”, mert Neki nem kellett bizonyítania, Vele nem kellett harcolnia. [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Aztán egy „szép” napon arra ébredt, hogy a „Hajas-babát” öleli és az ő kedves „Rongybabája” diadalmasan kiáltja: „… megmondtam előre! …”.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]És mivel igazolódni látta gyanúját, hát megpróbált összefogni „Kopasz-babával”, hogy megakadályozza a „rothadt lelkű” babák „játékát”.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Most a „Babaházban” sérült, összetört „Síró-babákra” tekint a hajnal, könnyekkel és soha be nem hegedő sebekkel köszönt az alkony.[/FONT]


----------



## szda (2011 Április 10)

Jó móka.


----------



## szda (2011 Április 10)

20 hozzászólást összegyűjteni


----------



## szda (2011 Április 10)

Rutintalan fórumozó vagyok


----------



## szda (2011 Április 10)

Még sosem láttam olyat, hogy elküldött üzenetet javíthattam volna.


----------



## szda (2011 Április 10)

Mindig tanul valamit az ember.


----------



## szda (2011 Április 10)

Újabb szabály:


----------



## szda (2011 Április 10)

szda írta:


> Újabb szabály:



Két hozzászólás között el kell telnie 20sec-nek


----------



## Anonimous (2011 Április 10)

*1. Sziasztok!*

1. Sziasztok!


----------



## Anonimous (2011 Április 10)

2. Sziasztok!
Csak tudnám, hogy miért kell ez a felesleges üzenetküldés...


----------



## Anonimous (2011 Április 10)

3. Sziasztok!
Már harmadik napja hogy regisztráltam, de mégsem tudom megnézni, azt amiért idejöttem...


----------



## Anonimous (2011 Április 10)

4. Sziasztok!
Ha a 20. üzenetem után sem érem el a keresett tartalmat.... folyt. köv.


----------



## Anonimous (2011 Április 10)

5. Akkor leszek csak igazán morcos.....


----------



## Anonimous (2011 Április 10)

6.
Az aki kitalálta ezt a 20 üzenetes limitet.....


----------



## Anonimous (2011 Április 10)

7. ... nem igazán van/volt a helyzet magaslatán....


----------



## Anonimous (2011 Április 10)

8. Ha beállítok egy programot arra, hogy 20 mp-ként ollózzon be ide egy szöveget....


----------



## Anonimous (2011 Április 10)

9. Ki lehet számolni, hogy mire egy admin reagálni tudna rá.. jobb esetben cca. 7-8-10 óra múlva....


----------



## Anonimous (2011 Április 10)

10. ... hány száz felesleges bejegyzéssel szaporodna a fórum...


----------



## Anonimous (2011 Április 10)

11. mert ugye legalább annyi értelme van a limitnek, mint a jelen vahy generált tartalmaknak....


----------



## Anonimous (2011 Április 10)

12. ezzel nem lehet reklámértéket növelni. A kutyát sem érdekli mi van itt...


----------



## Anonimous (2011 Április 10)

13. minél látogatottabb az oldal, annál több felesleges tárhely foglalást von maga után a "semmi gyártása..."


----------



## Anonimous (2011 Április 10)

14. .... inkább nem is folytatom.


----------



## Anonimous (2011 Április 10)

15. D-5


----------



## Anonimous (2011 Április 10)

16. D-4


----------



## Anonimous (2011 Április 10)

17. D-3


----------



## Anonimous (2011 Április 10)

18. D-2


----------



## Anonimous (2011 Április 10)

19. D-1


----------



## Anonimous (2011 Április 10)

20 D....... Jeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Anonimous (2011 Április 10)

21. ....és még mindig nem láthatom, amiért jöttem..... BRAVÓ!!!!!


----------



## varmik (2011 Április 10)

Sziasztok


----------



## varmik (2011 Április 10)

Én Tucccs hozzászólását nem értem


----------



## varmik (2011 Április 10)

Sziasztok


----------



## varmik (2011 Április 10)

Várom, hogy témát tudjak nyitni


----------



## varmik (2011 Április 10)

de még nem tehetem


----------



## varmik (2011 Április 10)

mert nincs elég üzenetem


----------



## varmik (2011 Április 10)

már csak 5 kell


----------



## varmik (2011 Április 10)

D-4


----------



## varmik (2011 Április 10)

Már csak 3


----------



## varmik (2011 Április 10)

Már csak egy


----------



## varmik (2011 Április 10)

Meg van a 20. Technikai rovatban találkozunk


----------



## varmik (2011 Április 10)

Még nem nyithatok, mert nem telt le a 48 óra


----------



## cicus1101 (2011 Április 10)

üdv mindenkinek


----------



## Sacolita (2011 Április 10)

haliho


----------



## Sacolita (2011 Április 10)

itt vagyok


----------



## Sacolita (2011 Április 10)

még új vagyok itt


----------



## Sacolita (2011 Április 10)

lassan belejövök ebbe is mint kiskutya az ugatásba....


----------



## Sacolita (2011 Április 10)

na alakul mint pupos gyerek a prés alatt


----------



## Sacolita (2011 Április 10)

Ez aztán érdekes, mikor lesz nekem 20 hozzászólásom?


----------



## Sacolita (2011 Április 10)

7


----------



## Sacolita (2011 Április 10)

8


----------



## Sacolita (2011 Április 10)

9


----------



## Sacolita (2011 Április 10)

Na mostmár a felénél tartok végre.


----------



## Sacolita (2011 Április 10)

11


----------



## Sacolita (2011 Április 10)

12 na ez már egy tucat.


----------



## Sacolita (2011 Április 10)

13 nem vagyok babonás szerencsére


----------



## Sacolita (2011 Április 10)

14 na végre egy páros szám


----------



## Sacolita (2011 Április 10)

15 ihaj csuhaj


----------



## Sacolita (2011 Április 10)

16


----------



## Sacolita (2011 Április 10)

17 Közeledek végre


----------



## Sacolita (2011 Április 10)

18 már csak 2 kell


----------



## Sacolita (2011 Április 10)

Egy hijján 20


----------



## Sacolita (2011 Április 10)

Itt a vége fuss el véle...


----------



## Sacolita (2011 Április 10)

már van 20 mégsem jó


----------



## Sacolita (2011 Április 10)

jelen


----------



## Butanox (2011 Április 10)

Nem kellene eltörölni ezt a 20ast?


----------



## Butanox (2011 Április 10)

1


----------



## Butanox (2011 Április 10)

2


----------



## Butanox (2011 Április 10)

3


----------



## Butanox (2011 Április 10)

5


----------



## Butanox (2011 Április 10)

6


----------



## Butanox (2011 Április 10)

7


----------



## Butanox (2011 Április 10)

8


----------



## Butanox (2011 Április 10)

9


----------



## Butanox (2011 Április 10)

10


----------



## Butanox (2011 Április 10)

110


----------



## Butanox (2011 Április 10)

5*8


----------



## Butanox (2011 Április 10)

7


----------



## Butanox (2011 Április 10)

hu de fárasztó


----------



## Butanox (2011 Április 10)

jajmár


----------



## Butanox (2011 Április 10)

alagút


----------



## Butanox (2011 Április 10)

vége


----------



## Butanox (2011 Április 10)

közeledik


----------



## Butanox (2011 Április 10)

fénylőn


----------



## Butanox (2011 Április 10)

a közeli távolban


----------



## Butanox (2011 Április 10)

no akkor teszt


----------



## Anita.Kovacs (2011 Április 10)

Sziasztok!
Ma is megjöttem és ezennel alá is írom a jelenléti ívet.
Egy aprócska kérdés: ehhez fizu is jár???
(csak viccelek))


----------



## hunzoli (2011 Április 10)

Hi! hunzoli 2011 04 10


----------



## Bundy1979 (2011 Április 10)

hello
minden jó


----------



## Bundy1979 (2011 Április 10)

hello
minden jó 2xer


----------



## Bundy1979 (2011 Április 10)

ok super minden


----------



## jonicy.nici (2011 Április 10)




----------



## Bundy1979 (2011 Április 10)

hello
minden jó 3 xor


----------



## Bundy1979 (2011 Április 10)

hello
minden jó 4xer


----------



## strike-force (2011 Április 10)

Bundy1979 írta:


> hello
> minden jó 4xer


legyen 5x, mert mlm a tétet ))


----------



## polil (2011 Április 10)

jajjj már .. én írtam 20at és mégse tok leszedni 1 doc filet ((


----------



## polil (2011 Április 10)

akkor 22..


----------



## Frussy (2011 Április 10)

20


----------



## ibicike (2011 Április 10)

sziasztok


----------



## ibicike (2011 Április 10)

udv.mindenkinek


----------



## Pussyboy (2011 Április 10)

Most tényleg hozzá kell szólnom a fórumhoz...


----------



## Pussyboy (2011 Április 10)

Remélem nem lesz bonyolult... körbe nézek...


----------



## Pussyboy (2011 Április 10)

Még új vagyok!


----------



## Pussyboy (2011 Április 10)

Húha


----------



## Pussyboy (2011 Április 10)

5


----------



## Pussyboy (2011 Április 10)

- Mellőzzük a nagy szavakat.
- Mellőzük. Meddig maradhatok?
- Míg az élet el nem választ.


----------



## Pussyboy (2011 Április 10)

Elsőre a helyes döntést kell meghoznod. Amíg nem választottál, még minden lehetséges.


----------



## Pussyboy (2011 Április 10)

Az idő illúzió. Az ebédidő kétszeresen az.


----------



## Pussyboy (2011 Április 10)

Egy szép napfelkelte üdítőbben hat az ember kedélyállapotára, mint bármi más. A hideg sör kivételével.


----------



## Pussyboy (2011 Április 10)

A házasság kiváló iskola, de én még nem vagyok iskolaérett.


----------



## lájk (2011 Április 10)

*Szia!*

Sziasztoook!


----------



## lájk (2011 Április 10)

*.*

Ma regisztráltam.


----------



## lájk (2011 Április 10)

És várom, hogy összegyűljön a 20 hozzászólásom!!


----------



## lájk (2011 Április 10)

Remélem nem baj hogy ide írtam!


----------



## lájk (2011 Április 10)

annyira jó az oldal!!!  már várom, hogy összegyűljön, na de nem csak ide írok ám!! sziasztok.


----------



## Pussyboy (2011 Április 10)

Labirintus olyan, akár az élet. Bármelyik úton indulsz el, sohasem tudhatod, célhoz vezet-e, vagy zsákutcába jutsz...? De aki bölcs és kitartó, no és van elég ereje is, az végül rátalál a helyes útra, és még idejében eléri azt, amire vágyott.


----------



## Pussyboy (2011 Április 10)

Ha az ember képtelen arra, hogy magától elmozduljon, akkor az élet löki arrébb, amikor eljön az idő.


----------



## Pussyboy (2011 Április 10)

Miért kellene azt gondolni, hogy az élet mozdulatlan állandóság? Ki mondta, ki ígérte azt, hogy a földi élet örökérvényű fénykép? És ha senki, akkor miért hisszük azt róla? És miért döbbenünk meg a változáson? És miért nem állunk elébe, miért nem állunk bele?


----------



## Pussyboy (2011 Április 10)

Ebben az életben folyton az történik, amire nem számít az ember.


----------



## Pussyboy (2011 Április 10)

Vannak percek, amikor az ember úgy érzi, hogy azt tesz, amit akar, előremehet az időben vagy hátrafelé, s hogy ennek semmi jelentősége; és vannak percek, amikor az embernek az a benyomása, hogy a hurok összeszorult, és ilyen esetekben semmit sem szabad elvétenie, mert megismételni semmit sem lehet.


----------



## Pussyboy (2011 Április 10)

Semmi gond. Az életnek nem kell hibátlannak lennie, éppen elég, ha élhető.


----------



## Pussyboy (2011 Április 10)

Senki sem tud olyan nagyot ütni, mint az élet.


----------



## Pussyboy (2011 Április 10)

Az életben (...) sokszor kapunk sebeket, sokszor ránk taposnak, megbántanak, megsértenek, de értékünket mégis megtartjuk. Ha van.


----------



## Pussyboy (2011 Április 10)

Mindannyiunkban dolgozik az életösztön. Az ember nem azért él, mert tudatosan úgy dönt, hogy élni akar.


----------



## Pussyboy (2011 Április 10)

Milyen furcsák az emberek. Mindennap látod őket - azt hiszed, ismered is-, és egyszer csak kiderül, hogy semmit sem tudsz róluk.


----------



## Pussyboy (2011 Április 10)

Furcsa, hogy hiába ismerünk valakit jól, mégsem tudunk róla mindent. Az ember azt hinné, egyszer az is bekövetkezik.


----------



## Pussyboy (2011 Április 10)

*[URL="http://nevek.szammisztika.com/index.php?option=com_numerology&Itemid=32&act=process&ID=19&justname=1"]Ábris**

*[/URL]


----------



## Pussyboy (2011 Április 10)

Adolf


----------



## Pussyboy (2011 Április 10)

Kamill


----------



## Pussyboy (2011 Április 10)

Ond


----------



## Pussyboy (2011 Április 10)

Krisztina


----------



## Pussyboy (2011 Április 10)

Angéla


----------



## Pussyboy (2011 Április 10)

_Augusztina_


----------



## Pussyboy (2011 Április 10)

Kálmán


----------



## Pussyboy (2011 Április 10)

Kitti


----------



## Pussyboy (2011 Április 10)

Balázs


----------



## Pussyboy (2011 Április 10)

Szabolcs


----------



## Pussyboy (2011 Április 10)

Emánuel


----------



## Pussyboy (2011 Április 10)

Napóleon


----------



## Pussyboy (2011 Április 10)

Orion


----------



## Hradzsin (2011 Április 10)

Sziasztok!

Én is örülök, hogy ráakadtam az oldalra, nem semmi munka folyik a topikokban!


----------



## robertcer (2011 Április 10)

Üdvözlet Újvídékről!


----------



## lokipapa (2011 Április 10)

1 Sziasztok


----------



## Hradzsin (2011 Április 10)

... de nagy szükségem van arra a 20 hsz-re.


----------



## lokipapa (2011 Április 10)

2 szupi az oldal


----------



## Hradzsin (2011 Április 10)

Én is üdvözlök már:

Üdvözlet Szegedről


----------



## jniki3 (2011 Április 10)

1


----------



## jniki3 (2011 Április 10)

2


----------



## lokipapa (2011 Április 10)

3 már van..


----------



## lokipapa (2011 Április 10)

4 de mikor lesz már 20


----------



## lokipapa (2011 Április 10)

5. a negyede már megvan


----------



## lokipapa (2011 Április 10)

6. szép az idő


----------



## lokipapa (2011 Április 10)

7. hali


----------



## lokipapa (2011 Április 10)

8.


----------



## lokipapa (2011 Április 10)

9.


----------



## lokipapa (2011 Április 10)

10. haladás ez már a fele


----------



## GawainRimmer (2011 Április 10)

Sziasztok!


----------



## GawainRimmer (2011 Április 10)

2


----------



## GawainRimmer (2011 Április 10)

*2*

3


----------



## GawainRimmer (2011 Április 10)

4


----------



## lokipapa (2011 Április 10)

11.


----------



## GawainRimmer (2011 Április 10)

5


----------



## lokipapa (2011 Április 10)

12.


----------



## GawainRimmer (2011 Április 10)

6


----------



## lokipapa (2011 Április 10)

13.


----------



## lokipapa (2011 Április 10)

14.


----------



## GawainRimmer (2011 Április 10)

7


----------



## lokipapa (2011 Április 10)

15. ez már haladás


----------



## lokipapa (2011 Április 10)

16.


----------



## GawainRimmer (2011 Április 10)

8


----------



## GawainRimmer (2011 Április 10)

9


----------



## lokipapa (2011 Április 10)

17.


----------



## GawainRimmer (2011 Április 10)

10


----------



## GawainRimmer (2011 Április 10)

11


----------



## lokipapa (2011 Április 10)

18. már nem sok kell


----------



## lokipapa (2011 Április 10)

19


----------



## GawainRimmer (2011 Április 10)

12


----------



## GawainRimmer (2011 Április 10)

13


----------



## lokipapa (2011 Április 10)

20 és megvan


----------



## lokipapa (2011 Április 10)

Már csak 48órát kell várnom, Köszönöm.


----------



## GawainRimmer (2011 Április 10)

14


----------



## GawainRimmer (2011 Április 10)

15


----------



## szepi6 (2011 Április 10)

Melitta írta:


> 1, jelen


 2, jelen


----------



## GawainRimmer (2011 Április 10)

16


----------



## bmony (2011 Április 10)

Hello mindenkinek!!!


----------



## GawainRimmer (2011 Április 10)

17


----------



## GawainRimmer (2011 Április 10)

18


----------



## GawainRimmer (2011 Április 10)

19


----------



## GawainRimmer (2011 Április 10)

20


----------



## bmony (2011 Április 10)

Nagyon jó ez az oldal!


----------



## jniki3 (2011 Április 10)

1


----------



## szepi6 (2011 Április 10)

1


----------



## szepi6 (2011 Április 10)

2


----------



## szepi6 (2011 Április 10)

3


----------



## szepi6 (2011 Április 10)

4


----------



## szepi6 (2011 Április 10)

5


----------



## bmony (2011 Április 10)

alig várom, hogy állandó tag legyek


----------



## szepi6 (2011 Április 10)

6


----------



## szepi6 (2011 Április 10)

7


----------



## bmony (2011 Április 10)

4


----------



## szepi6 (2011 Április 10)

8


----------



## szepi6 (2011 Április 10)

9


----------



## bmony (2011 Április 10)

5


----------



## szepi6 (2011 Április 10)

10


----------



## bmony (2011 Április 10)

6


----------



## szepi6 (2011 Április 10)

11


----------



## bmony (2011 Április 10)

7


----------



## szepi6 (2011 Április 10)

12


----------



## szepi6 (2011 Április 10)

13


----------



## bmony (2011 Április 10)

8


----------



## szepi6 (2011 Április 10)

14


----------



## bmony (2011 Április 10)

9


----------



## szepi6 (2011 Április 10)

15


----------



## bmony (2011 Április 10)

10


----------



## szepi6 (2011 Április 10)

16


----------



## bmony (2011 Április 10)

11


----------



## szepi6 (2011 Április 10)

17


----------



## bmony (2011 Április 10)

12


----------



## szepi6 (2011 Április 10)

18


----------



## szepi6 (2011 Április 10)

19


----------



## szepi6 (2011 Április 10)

remélem kész


----------



## bmony (2011 Április 10)

13


----------



## husvetit (2011 Április 10)

*1*

1


----------



## bmony (2011 Április 10)

14


----------



## husvetit (2011 Április 10)

1


----------



## bmony (2011 Április 10)

15


----------



## husvetit (2011 Április 10)

2


----------



## husvetit (2011 Április 10)

3


----------



## bmony (2011 Április 10)

16


----------



## husvetit (2011 Április 10)

4


----------



## husvetit (2011 Április 10)

5


----------



## husvetit (2011 Április 10)

6


----------



## bmony (2011 Április 10)

17


----------



## bmony (2011 Április 10)

18


----------



## husvetit (2011 Április 10)

7


----------



## husvetit (2011 Április 10)

8


----------



## bmony (2011 Április 10)

19


----------



## husvetit (2011 Április 10)

9


----------



## bmony (2011 Április 10)

20


----------



## husvetit (2011 Április 10)

12


----------



## husvetit (2011 Április 10)

14


----------



## husvetit (2011 Április 10)

15


----------



## husvetit (2011 Április 10)

16


----------



## husvetit (2011 Április 10)

17


----------



## husvetit (2011 Április 10)

18


----------



## husvetit (2011 Április 10)

19


----------



## husvetit (2011 Április 10)

20


----------



## husvetit (2011 Április 10)

21


----------



## husvetit (2011 Április 10)

22


----------



## Nicolas_MÁV (2011 Április 10)

Tiszta szégyen ez a hozzászólásosdi, meg csak 2 napos regisztráció cucc, ez a véleményem, meg bleeeee


----------



## Nicolas_MÁV (2011 Április 10)

Tiszta szégyen ez a hozzászólásosdi, meg csak 2 napos regisztráció cucc, ez a véleményem, meg bleeeee .........


----------



## Nicolas_MÁV (2011 Április 10)

Tiszta szégyen ez a hozzászólásosdi, meg csak 2 napos regisztráció cucc, ez a véleményem, meg bleeeee...................,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Nicolas_MÁV (2011 Április 10)

Tiszta szégyen ez a hozzászólásosdi, meg csak 2 napos regisztráció cucc, ez a véleményem, meg bleeeee Tiszta szégyen ez a hozzászólásosdi, meg csak 2 napos regisztráció cucc, ez a véleményem, meg bleeeee


----------



## Nicolas_MÁV (2011 Április 10)

Tiszta szégyen ez a hozzászólásosdi, meg csak 2 napos regisztráció cucc, ez a véleményem, meg bleeeee Tiszta szégyen ez a hozzászólásosdi, meg csak 2 napos regisztráció cucc, ez a véleményem, meg bleeeee Tiszta szégyen ez a hozzászólásosdi, meg csak 2 napos regisztráció cucc, ez a véleményem, meg bleeeee


----------



## Nicolas_MÁV (2011 Április 10)

Tiszta szégyen ez a hozzászólásosdi, meg csak 2 napos regisztráció cucc, ez a véleményem, meg bleeeee Tiszta szégyen ez a hozzászólásosdi, meg csak 2 napos regisztráció cucc, ez a véleményem, meg bleeeee Tiszta szégyen ez a hozzászólásosdi, meg csak 2 napos regisztráció cucc, ez a véleményem, meg bleeeee Tiszta szégyen ez a hozzászólásosdi, meg csak 2 napos regisztráció cucc, ez a véleményem, meg bleeeee Tiszta szégyen ez a hozzászólásosdi, meg csak 2 napos regisztráció cucc, ez a véleményem, meg bleeeee Tiszta szégyen ez a hozzászólásosdi, meg csak 2 napos regisztráció cucc, ez a véleményem, meg bleeeee


----------



## Nicolas_MÁV (2011 Április 10)

Tiszta szégyen ez a hozzászólásosdi, meg csak 2 napos regisztráció cucc, ez a véleményem, meg bleeeee Tiszta szégyen ez a hozzászólásosdi, meg csak 2 napos regisztráció cucc, ez a véleményem, meg bleeeee Tiszta szégyen ez a hozzászólásosdi, meg csak 2 napos regisztráció cucc, ez a véleményem, meg bleeeee Tiszta szégyen ez a hozzászólásosdi, meg csak 2 napos regisztráció cucc, ez a véleményem, meg bleeeee Tiszta szégyen ez a hozzászólásosdi, meg csak 2 napos regisztráció cucc, ez a véleményem, meg bleeeee Tiszta szégyen ez a hozzászólásosdi, meg csak 2 napos regisztráció cucc, ez a véleményem, meg bleeeee Tiszta szégyen ez a hozzászólásosdi, meg csak 2 napos regisztráció cucc, ez a véleményem, meg bleeeee


----------



## Nicolas_MÁV (2011 Április 10)

Tiszta szégyen ez a hozzászólásosdi, meg csak 2 napos regisztráció cucc, ez a véleményem, meg bleeeee Tiszta szégyen ez a hozzászólásosdi, meg csak 2 napos regisztráció cucc, ez a véleményem, meg bleeeeejkgbouzvkuzfkuzfv


----------



## Nicolas_MÁV (2011 Április 10)

Tiszta szégyen ez a hozzászólásosdi, meg csak 2 napos regisztráció cucc, ez a véleményem, meg bleeeee Tiszta szégyen ez a hozzászólásosdi, meg csak 2 napos regisztráció cucc, ez a véleményem, meg bleeeeegzgzgffffff


----------



## Nicolas_MÁV (2011 Április 10)

rerrerererererererrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Nicolas_MÁV (2011 Április 10)

huhhhhhhh


----------



## Nicolas_MÁV (2011 Április 10)

kkiikiijijihuhhui


----------



## Nicolas_MÁV (2011 Április 10)

llolookkookiljtfvzcesfxewaxwe


----------



## robertcer (2011 Április 10)

*aaa*

1


----------



## Nicolas_MÁV (2011 Április 10)

lopéőáé


----------



## robertcer (2011 Április 10)

2


----------



## Nicolas_MÁV (2011 Április 10)

5432311


----------



## robertcer (2011 Április 10)

3


----------



## Nicolas_MÁV (2011 Április 10)

9999999999999hhhhhhhhhhhhz


----------



## Nicolas_MÁV (2011 Április 10)

tttttrrrrrrrrrrrrrreeeeeeeeee


----------



## robertcer (2011 Április 10)

4


----------



## robertcer (2011 Április 10)

5


----------



## Nicolas_MÁV (2011 Április 10)

mi vn mar;,,,,,


----------



## robertcer (2011 Április 10)

6


----------



## Nicolas_MÁV (2011 Április 10)

elelelelelleelelelelle elegem van ebbol a szarbol


----------



## robertcer (2011 Április 10)

7


----------



## Nicolas_MÁV (2011 Április 10)

trtrtrtrtrttrtrttrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## robertcer (2011 Április 10)

8


----------



## Nicolas_MÁV (2011 Április 10)

ikkikikikiikikiikikiikikik


----------



## robertcer (2011 Április 10)

9


----------



## Nicolas_MÁV (2011 Április 10)

eeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## robertcer (2011 Április 10)

10


----------



## robertcer (2011 Április 10)

11


----------



## robertcer (2011 Április 10)

12


----------



## robertcer (2011 Április 10)

13


----------



## robertcer (2011 Április 10)

14


----------



## robertcer (2011 Április 10)

15


----------



## robertcer (2011 Április 10)

16


----------



## robertcer (2011 Április 10)

17


----------



## robertcer (2011 Április 10)

18


----------



## robertcer (2011 Április 10)

19


----------



## robertcer (2011 Április 10)

20


----------



## robertcer (2011 Április 10)

123


----------



## robertcer (2011 Április 10)

135


----------



## Babonatale (2011 Április 10)

Köszönöm mindenkinek a mintákat és a segítséget!


----------



## atus71 (2011 Április 10)

*nos...*

jóleső dolog adni, kapni, de megköszönni is...


Tedlecsek írta:


> Igazán hálás vagyok a segítségért, még új vagyok itt, de igyekszem belerázódni.
> Üdvözlettel
> Tedlecsek


----------



## Szabace (2011 Április 10)

*HSz1*

Első hsz


----------



## Szabace (2011 Április 10)

*sav*

sadv


----------



## Szabace (2011 Április 10)

*sav*

asv


----------



## jjuhos (2011 Április 10)

nekem nagyon tetszenek


----------



## Szabace (2011 Április 10)

sídv


----------



## Szabace (2011 Április 10)

xy


----------



## Szabace (2011 Április 10)

sadv


----------



## jjuhos (2011 Április 10)

szívesen megnézném de nem tudom


----------



## Szabace (2011 Április 10)

xfgnsss


----------



## Szabace (2011 Április 10)

yxb


----------



## Szabace (2011 Április 10)

xcv bn


----------



## Szabace (2011 Április 10)

dfng


----------



## jjuhos (2011 Április 10)

szívesen megnézném


----------



## Szabace (2011 Április 10)

cv


----------



## Szabace (2011 Április 10)

snbf


----------



## jjuhos (2011 Április 10)

elhiszem én is csinálok ilyeneket jól mutatnak


----------



## Szabace (2011 Április 10)

zuk


----------



## jjuhos (2011 Április 10)

Én is


----------



## Szabace (2011 Április 10)

guk


----------



## Szabace (2011 Április 10)

uzk


----------



## jjuhos (2011 Április 10)

megnézném szívesen


----------



## Szabace (2011 Április 10)

adhgf


----------



## jjuhos (2011 Április 10)

én is szeretnék ilyent csinálni


----------



## jjuhos (2011 Április 10)

nem láttam még


----------



## jjuhos (2011 Április 10)

jó táborozást


----------



## Szabace (2011 Április 10)

awtg


----------



## jjuhos (2011 Április 10)

szerintem létezik


----------



## Szabace (2011 Április 10)

adh


----------



## jjuhos (2011 Április 10)

igazad van


----------



## Szabace (2011 Április 10)

djdg


----------



## jjuhos (2011 Április 10)

szerintem is


----------



## Anita.Kovacs (2011 Április 10)

Jelen vagyok, megjöttem


----------



## Szabace (2011 Április 10)

zhléloi


----------



## Anita.Kovacs (2011 Április 10)

mikor lesz már meg a 20-dik??? ez olyan uncsi


----------



## jjuhos (2011 Április 10)

alig várom hogy megnézhessem


----------



## Szabace (2011 Április 10)

weht


----------



## jjuhos (2011 Április 10)

nekem nincs


----------



## jjuhos (2011 Április 10)

biztos szépek megnézném


----------



## jjuhos (2011 Április 10)

klasszak lehetnek


----------



## jjuhos (2011 Április 10)

neked igazad van


----------



## jjuhos (2011 Április 10)

nekem is sokat segített


----------



## jjuhos (2011 Április 10)

jó munka megvan és türelem is kell hozzá


----------



## jjuhos (2011 Április 10)

sablon jó lenne


----------



## jjuhos (2011 Április 10)

Biztos jókat raktál fel, már megvan a 20 hozzászólásom biztos majd meg tudom nézni amit felraktál


----------



## Popp Anti (2011 Április 10)

*Köszönöm 1*

Köszönöm 1


----------



## Popp Anti (2011 Április 10)

*Köszönöm 1*

Köszönöm 2


----------



## Popp Anti (2011 Április 10)

*Köszönöm 1*

Köszönöm 3


----------



## Popp Anti (2011 Április 10)

Köszönöm


----------



## Popp Anti (2011 Április 10)

Köszönöm 1


----------



## Popp Anti (2011 Április 10)

Joó


----------



## Popp Anti (2011 Április 10)

Vgh


----------



## Popp Anti (2011 Április 10)

Ghjjk


----------



## Popp Anti (2011 Április 10)

Szarvas


----------



## Popp Anti (2011 Április 10)

Nyúl


----------



## Popp Anti (2011 Április 10)

Őz gida


----------



## Popp Anti (2011 Április 10)

Róka


----------



## Popp Anti (2011 Április 10)

Solyom


----------



## Popp Anti (2011 Április 10)

Őz bak


----------



## Popp Anti (2011 Április 10)

Unom mar


----------



## Popp Anti (2011 Április 10)

17


----------



## Popp Anti (2011 Április 10)




----------



## Popp Anti (2011 Április 10)




----------



## Popp Anti (2011 Április 10)

:-x


----------



## Popp Anti (2011 Április 10)

:4::4:


----------



## Popp Anti (2011 Április 11)




----------



## Lajszlo68 (2011 Április 11)

Hát akkor üdvözlök mindenkit!


----------



## Lajszlo68 (2011 Április 11)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Bigb (2011 Április 11)

*1*

1


melitta írta:


> aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


----------



## Bigb (2011 Április 11)

*2*

2


----------



## Bigb (2011 Április 11)

3


----------



## Bigb (2011 Április 11)

4


----------



## Bigb (2011 Április 11)

5


----------



## Bigb (2011 Április 11)

6


----------



## Bigb (2011 Április 11)

7kiss


----------



## Bigb (2011 Április 11)

8:11:


----------



## Bigb (2011 Április 11)

9:cici:


----------



## Bigb (2011 Április 11)

10:``:


----------



## Bigb (2011 Április 11)

11kiss


----------



## Bigb (2011 Április 11)

12


----------



## Bigb (2011 Április 11)

13:8:


----------



## Bigb (2011 Április 11)

14:--:


----------



## Bigb (2011 Április 11)

15:butt:


----------



## Bigb (2011 Április 11)

16:33::twisted:


----------



## Bigb (2011 Április 11)

17:99:


----------



## Bigb (2011 Április 11)

18:..:


----------



## Bigb (2011 Április 11)

19:cry::11:


----------



## Bigb (2011 Április 11)

20!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!4


----------



## Bigb (2011 Április 11)

gfdghdf


----------



## piros55 (2011 Április 11)

*Kukucs !*


----------



## Boglargica (2011 Április 11)

szeretném


----------



## Boglargica (2011 Április 11)

kisfiamnak


----------



## Boglargica (2011 Április 11)

letölteni


----------



## Boglargica (2011 Április 11)

a


----------



## Boglargica (2011 Április 11)

száz


----------



## Boglargica (2011 Április 11)

folk


----------



## Boglargica (2011 Április 11)

celziusz


----------



## Boglargica (2011 Április 11)

egyik


----------



## Boglargica (2011 Április 11)

albumának


----------



## Boglargica (2011 Április 11)

dalocskáit


----------



## Boglargica (2011 Április 11)

amiket


----------



## Boglargica (2011 Április 11)

már


----------



## Boglargica (2011 Április 11)

réges


----------



## Boglargica (2011 Április 11)

rég


----------



## Boglargica (2011 Április 11)

óta


----------



## Boglargica (2011 Április 11)

keresek


----------



## Boglargica (2011 Április 11)

előre


----------



## Boglargica (2011 Április 11)

is


----------



## cicus1101 (2011 Április 11)

üdv mindenkinek


----------



## Boglargica (2011 Április 11)

köszönöm!


----------



## Boglargica (2011 Április 11)

20. !!!!!!!!!! :d


----------



## Moonligh (2011 Április 11)

Sziasztok.


----------



## picurka0007 (2011 Április 11)

Nekem már van 20


----------



## kisvacak13 (2011 Április 11)

Köszi, Melitta!


----------



## Moonligh (2011 Április 11)

Nekem még csak 2


----------



## Moonligh (2011 Április 11)

Már 3


----------



## Moonligh (2011 Április 11)

Jön a 4.


----------



## Moonligh (2011 Április 11)

5


----------



## Moonligh (2011 Április 11)

Nagyon


----------



## Anita.Kovacs (2011 Április 11)

Itt vagyok....


----------



## Anita.Kovacs (2011 Április 11)

... még mindig itt vok....


----------



## Anita.Kovacs (2011 Április 11)

.... sokadik itt vagyok...


----------



## Moonligh (2011 Április 11)

nagyon


----------



## Moonligh (2011 Április 11)

szeretném


----------



## Anita.Kovacs (2011 Április 11)

... ezt most már annyira megszokom, hogy ha meg lesz a 20 jelenlétim, utána csupán megszokásból fogok jelenlétizni. )


----------



## Moonligh (2011 Április 11)

ha


----------



## Moonligh (2011 Április 11)

végre


----------



## Anita.Kovacs (2011 Április 11)

itt vagyok, hát persze, különben nem tudnám aláírni a jelenlétit


----------



## Moonligh (2011 Április 11)

lenne


----------



## Anita.Kovacs (2011 Április 11)

18. jelenléti signózás


----------



## Moonligh (2011 Április 11)

20


----------



## Anita.Kovacs (2011 Április 11)

19. jelenléti


----------



## Moonligh (2011 Április 11)

hozzászólásom


----------



## Moonligh (2011 Április 11)

de


----------



## Anita.Kovacs (2011 Április 11)

20. jelenléti


----------



## Moonligh (2011 Április 11)

sajnos


----------



## Moonligh (2011 Április 11)

eddig


----------



## Moonligh (2011 Április 11)

csak


----------



## Moonligh (2011 Április 11)

18


----------



## Moonligh (2011 Április 11)

van


----------



## Moonligh (2011 Április 11)

És itt a 20


----------



## Anita.Kovacs (2011 Április 11)

21. jelenléti - a biztonság kedvéért)))


----------



## Moonligh (2011 Április 11)

Köszönet Melitta!


----------



## horverus (2011 Április 11)

Sziasztok!


----------



## horverus (2011 Április 11)

Nekem is gond ez a húsz hozzászólás


----------



## horverus (2011 Április 11)

Köszönjük a lehetőséget


----------



## horverus (2011 Április 11)

már négynél járok


----------



## horverus (2011 Április 11)

és öt


----------



## horverus (2011 Április 11)

jó hogy csak húsz kell


----------



## horverus (2011 Április 11)

már hét


----------



## horverus (2011 Április 11)

megettem közben egy adag sültkrumplit


----------



## horverus (2011 Április 11)

és félidő


----------



## horverus (2011 Április 11)

11


----------



## horverus (2011 Április 11)

12


----------



## horverus (2011 Április 11)

13


----------



## horverus (2011 Április 11)

14


----------



## horverus (2011 Április 11)

15


----------



## horverus (2011 Április 11)

16


----------



## horverus (2011 Április 11)

17


----------



## horverus (2011 Április 11)

mindjárt vége


----------



## horverus (2011 Április 11)

tizenkilenceske


----------



## horverus (2011 Április 11)

juhéééj


----------



## horverus (2011 Április 11)

plussz egy ráadás


----------



## rkryszta (2011 Április 11)

Sziasztok! Én is gyorsan szeretnék 20 hozzászólást gyűjteni! Köszi!


----------



## rkryszta (2011 Április 11)

Valaki elmagyarázhatná, hogy mi értelme van ennek a követelménynek?!


----------



## rkryszta (2011 Április 11)

Nagyon szeretek olvasni, de jobban szeretném a normál könyveket, ha azokhoz is ingyen hozzá lehetne jutni!


----------



## rkryszta (2011 Április 11)

Jelenleg Ludwigshafenben élek és nagyon unatkozom ...


----------



## rkryszta (2011 Április 11)

Ha valaki ismer egy jó apróhirdetéses oldalt Németországban, az érdekelne!


----------



## rkryszta (2011 Április 11)

De ha esetleg lenne német ismerőse valakinek, azzal is szívesen leveleznék, hogy gyakoroljam a nyelvet!


----------



## rkryszta (2011 Április 11)

A másik gondom az, hogy itt is annyira nehéz ovit szerezni, mint Magyarországon!


----------



## rkryszta (2011 Április 11)

Mr itt vagyunk lassan 2 hónapja, de eddig még semmi eredmény!


----------



## rkryszta (2011 Április 11)

Bosszantó ez a tehetetlenség!


----------



## rkryszta (2011 Április 11)

De legalább így könnyen el lehet érni a 20 hozzászólást!!!


----------



## rkryszta (2011 Április 11)

Unatkozom .....


----------



## rkryszta (2011 Április 11)

Azért teperek ennyire, hogy le tudjam tölteni a következő könyvet:
A férfiak a Marsról, a nők a Vénuszról jöttek


----------



## rkryszta (2011 Április 11)

Azért teperek ennyire, hogy le tudjam tölteni a következő könyvet:
A férfiak a Marsról, a nők a Vénuszról jöttek


----------



## rkryszta (2011 Április 11)

A világ mindenkor olyan, amilyennek látjuk!!!


----------



## rkryszta (2011 Április 11)

Szeretek jógázni!


----------



## rkryszta (2011 Április 11)

Az ember maga a világmindenség!


----------



## ibicike (2011 Április 11)

sziasztok


----------



## ibicike (2011 Április 11)

hello mindenkinek


----------



## ibicike (2011 Április 11)

en is itt vagyok


----------



## ibicike (2011 Április 11)

szep napot


----------



## ibicike (2011 Április 11)

orulok hogy itt vagyok


----------



## sancy67 (2011 Április 11)

szia mindenkinek,ezoterikus irodalmakat keresek,és örömmel látom hogy van.


----------



## kollervera (2011 Április 11)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


----------



## kollervera (2011 Április 11)

sürget az idő


----------



## eandrasi (2011 Április 11)

*nem ertem a szabalyzatot*




tudorka75 írta:


> fekete-fehér, magyar vígjáték, 74 perc
> TVrip
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## eandrasi (2011 Április 11)

*mit kell irjak ?*




eandrasi írta:


>


----------



## eandrasi (2011 Április 11)

*hova kell irjak?*

:d


tudorka75 írta:


> fekete-fehér, magyar vígjáték, 74 perc
> tvrip
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## eandrasi (2011 Április 11)

*mirol kell irjak?*




eandrasi írta:


> :d


----------



## eandrasi (2011 Április 11)

*kerlek, segitsetek!*

kiss


tudorka75 írta:


> fekete-fehér, magyar vígjáték, 74 perc
> TVrip
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mazsika00 (2011 Április 11)

sziasztok


----------



## Kisbre (2011 Április 11)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Kisbre (2011 Április 11)

A hazát ott találod lovaknak szemében,


----------



## Kisbre (2011 Április 11)

Felszántott föld szagában, gyümölcsök ízében,


----------



## Kisbre (2011 Április 11)

A himnusz bánatában, temetők csendjében,


----------



## Kisbre (2011 Április 11)

Apám minden szavában s nagyanyám hitében


----------



## Kisbre (2011 Április 11)

A vadak békéjében, erdők magányában,


----------



## Kisbre (2011 Április 11)

A béke vadságában, börtönök falában,


----------



## Kisbre (2011 Április 11)

Szerető ölelésében, feleség csókjában,


----------



## Kisbre (2011 Április 11)

A gyermek sírásában és minden mosolyában


----------



## Kisbre (2011 Április 11)

Kutyák hűségében, madarak röptében,


----------



## Kisbre (2011 Április 11)

Fecskéknek fészkében, gólyák szerelmében,


----------



## Kisbre (2011 Április 11)

Márai eszében, Petőfi dühében,


----------



## Kisbre (2011 Április 11)

Pilinszky lelkében és Wass Albert szívében


----------



## Kisbre (2011 Április 11)

A tanító vérében az utca porában,


----------



## Kisbre (2011 Április 11)

Cipők talpán és gyilkosok szavában,


----------



## Kisbre (2011 Április 11)

Minden ellenségben s anyák sikolyában,


----------



## Kisbre (2011 Április 11)

Nagyapák emlékében s a kézszorításban

A zászló színében s a lerakott fegyverben,
Leszegett fejekben, a nem múló szégyenben,
Megtartott esküben és abban a szóban, hogy "nem",
Ott van tebenned és itt lapul énbennem

Refr.
Hegyeket nézek és erdőket látok
Emberek jönnek felém, és mind jó barátok
Határon túlról és szívektől innen
Szavak sem kellenek, rendben lesz minden


----------



## yetko (2011 Április 11)

a


----------



## mazsika00 (2011 Április 11)

szép estét


----------



## yetko (2011 Április 11)

b


----------



## Rone477 (2011 Április 11)

nosza rajta


----------



## yetko (2011 Április 11)

c


----------



## Rone477 (2011 Április 11)

még nem teljesen látom át, de tanulmányozom szorgosan


----------



## yetko (2011 Április 11)

d


----------



## yetko (2011 Április 11)

e


----------



## yetko (2011 Április 11)

f


----------



## noname11 (2011 Április 11)

Szép estét!!


----------



## yetko (2011 Április 11)

g


----------



## yetko (2011 Április 11)

h


----------



## yetko (2011 Április 11)

i


----------



## yetko (2011 Április 11)

j


----------



## yetko (2011 Április 11)

k


----------



## yetko (2011 Április 11)

l


----------



## yetko (2011 Április 11)

m


----------



## yetko (2011 Április 11)

n


----------



## yetko (2011 Április 11)

o


----------



## yetko (2011 Április 11)

p


----------



## yetko (2011 Április 11)

q


----------



## szuzika8888 (2011 Április 11)

*Nagyon jo a film!*

Nagyon jo film, ajanlom mindenkinek


----------



## szuzika8888 (2011 Április 11)

Erdemes megnezni


----------



## szuzika8888 (2011 Április 11)

Ne hagyd ki


----------



## szuzika8888 (2011 Április 11)

Nagyon tetszik, elgondolkodtato....


----------



## yetko (2011 Április 11)

r


----------



## szuzika8888 (2011 Április 11)

A szereplok......


----------



## yetko (2011 Április 11)

s


----------



## yetko (2011 Április 11)

t


----------



## szuzika8888 (2011 Április 11)

Komolyan elgondolkodtato


----------



## Calen1 (2011 Április 11)

1


----------



## Calen1 (2011 Április 11)

2


----------



## Calen1 (2011 Április 11)

3


----------



## Zarky (2011 Április 11)

1


----------



## Zarky (2011 Április 11)

2


----------



## Zarky (2011 Április 11)

3


----------



## Zarky (2011 Április 11)

4


----------



## Zarky (2011 Április 11)

5


----------



## Zarky (2011 Április 11)

6


----------



## Zarky (2011 Április 11)

7


----------



## Zarky (2011 Április 11)

8


----------



## Zarky (2011 Április 11)

9


----------



## Zarky (2011 Április 11)

10


----------



## Zarky (2011 Április 11)

11


----------



## Zarky (2011 Április 11)

12


----------



## Zarky (2011 Április 11)

13


----------



## Zarky (2011 Április 11)

14


----------



## Zarky (2011 Április 11)

15


----------



## Zarky (2011 Április 11)

16


----------



## Zarky (2011 Április 11)

17


----------



## Zarky (2011 Április 11)

18


----------



## Zarky (2011 Április 11)

19


----------



## Zarky (2011 Április 11)

20


----------



## Zarky (2011 Április 11)

kjztfrdfs


----------



## Zarky (2011 Április 11)

miért nemtudok letölteni????????????


----------



## U-Lenny (2011 Április 11)

Sziasztok!
U-Lenny vagyok, és többször akartam már innen letölteni dolgokat (elsősorban ebook, és nyelvtanulással kapcsolatban), úgyhogy úgy döntöttem, hogy bár nem élek Kanadában, de azért regisztrálok.


----------



## U-Lenny (2011 Április 11)

Próbálok hasznos dolgokat hozzászólni (lehet nem fog menni ). Szóval elsőként egy jó kis dumbo ft. pink floyd:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=944cPciN-kw (ezt vegyétek le némára)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DLOth-BuCNY (ezt indítsátok 1:10-től az előzővel)


----------



## U-Lenny (2011 Április 11)

Ha nem ismernétek Igor Presnyakovot, akkor itt a YT csatornája (érdemes benézni)
http://www.youtube.com/user/Iggypres


----------



## ZoltanG (2011 Április 11)

köszi


----------



## ZoltanG (2011 Április 11)

A másik hozzászólás gyűjtő fórum aktívabb


----------



## ZoltanG (2011 Április 11)

Ez pedig családiasabb


----------



## cicus1101 (2011 Április 12)

sziasztok


----------



## sofitel (2011 Április 12)

kössz


----------



## sofitel (2011 Április 12)

hangulatos


----------



## sofitel (2011 Április 12)

A jelszó:szalamandragóra


----------



## sofitel (2011 Április 12)

szeretnék már letölteni.......


----------



## sofitel (2011 Április 12)

várok


----------



## sofitel (2011 Április 12)

várok,még mindig csak várok


----------



## sofitel (2011 Április 12)

a jelszó:


----------



## sofitel (2011 Április 12)

Stirlic már tudta


----------



## sofitel (2011 Április 12)

1


----------



## sofitel (2011 Április 12)

2


----------



## sofitel (2011 Április 12)

3


----------



## sofitel (2011 Április 12)




----------



## sofitel (2011 Április 12)




----------



## Kia14 (2011 Április 12)

Köszi


----------



## Kia14 (2011 Április 12)

Nagyon jó.


----------



## Kia14 (2011 Április 12)

Szépek a minták .


----------



## Kia14 (2011 Április 12)

Nagyon jó az oldal.


----------



## Kia14 (2011 Április 12)

Szépek a képek.


----------



## Kia14 (2011 Április 12)

Köszönöm szépen.


----------



## Kia14 (2011 Április 12)

Nagyon jók a képek.


----------



## Kia14 (2011 Április 12)

Jól lehet hasznosítani.


----------



## Kia14 (2011 Április 12)

Köszönöm, hogy felraktad ezeket.


----------



## Kia14 (2011 Április 12)

Jók a képek.


----------



## Kia14 (2011 Április 12)

Köszi, hogy felraktad.


----------



## Kia14 (2011 Április 12)

Szia! Nemsokára rakok majd fel mintákat.


----------



## Kia14 (2011 Április 12)

Hogy ki a szép, az nagyon szubjektív.


----------



## Kia14 (2011 Április 12)

Köszi, nagyon szuper.


----------



## Kia14 (2011 Április 12)

Tényleg nagyon jó film, én már többször is láttam.


----------



## Kia14 (2011 Április 12)

Köszi


----------



## Kia14 (2011 Április 12)

4


----------



## Kia14 (2011 Április 12)

5


----------



## Kia14 (2011 Április 12)

6


----------



## Kia14 (2011 Április 12)

7


----------



## Kia14 (2011 Április 12)

Nagyon jó.


----------



## Kia14 (2011 Április 12)

Szép nap van ma.


----------



## Kia14 (2011 Április 12)

Mindenkinek kellemes napot.


----------



## tumacs (2011 Április 12)

Azt én is nagyon szeretném....


----------



## Amanoba87 (2011 Április 12)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Amanoba87 (2011 Április 12)

Kezdem a 20 hozzászólást


----------



## Amanoba87 (2011 Április 12)

Keresem a Mona Lisa ébredésének következő köteteit...


----------



## Amanoba87 (2011 Április 12)

4. Ha valaki tud segíteni akkor tárt karokkal várom....


----------



## Amanoba87 (2011 Április 12)

5.Valamint kíváncsi vagyok egyéb könyv olvasók véleményére......


----------



## Amanoba87 (2011 Április 12)

6.az általam olvasott könyvekhez hasonló hangulatúakat és témájúakat keresnék...


----------



## Amanoba87 (2011 Április 12)

7.A kedvenc írónőim: Hamilton és Ward


----------



## Amanoba87 (2011 Április 12)

8.Gondolom az ő könyveit nem kell bemutatni..


----------



## Amanoba87 (2011 Április 12)

9..Most olvastam el Sunny Mona Lisa ébredését......


----------



## Amanoba87 (2011 Április 12)

10..Az sem volt rossz,de azért kicsit kevésbé összeszedett mint az említett kettő zseni..


----------



## Amanoba87 (2011 Április 12)

11....Most egyenlőre nem jut más az eszembe..


----------



## Amanoba87 (2011 Április 12)

12.Letelt a 20 másodperc....Még szerencse hogy ilyen lassan gépelek..


----------



## Amanoba87 (2011 Április 12)

13.Most éppen managementet kellene tanulnom


----------



## Amanoba87 (2011 Április 12)

14.Remélem a tanárom nem pont itt fórum hozzászól..


----------



## Amanoba87 (2011 Április 12)

15.


----------



## Amanoba87 (2011 Április 12)

16


----------



## Amanoba87 (2011 Április 12)

17.Már majdnem kész a 20 hozzászólás ..XD


----------



## Amanoba87 (2011 Április 12)

18.Remélem ezután nem kell még várnom 2 napot..


----------



## Amanoba87 (2011 Április 12)

19.


----------



## Amanoba87 (2011 Április 12)

20


----------



## szmelus (2011 Április 12)

Kedves Anyoka!

Nagyon sokat segítesz ezzel. Újként így könnyebb eligazodni. Köszönjük szépen.


----------



## llneo (2011 Április 12)

*Beköszönés*

Sziasztok!

Régóta regisztrált tag vagyok az oldalon csak nem szoktam fórumozni és a drága rendszer kéri a 20 hozzászólást így hát elkezdem.


----------



## llneo (2011 Április 12)

1


----------



## llneo (2011 Április 12)

2


----------



## llneo (2011 Április 12)

3


----------



## llneo (2011 Április 12)

4


----------



## szmelus (2011 Április 12)

Már nem sok van hátra!


----------



## llneo (2011 Április 12)

5


----------



## szmelus (2011 Április 12)

Mindeninek Boldog Névnapot, aki ma ünnepli!


----------



## szmelus (2011 Április 12)

És ne feledkezzünk meg a születésnaposokról sem!
Boldog Születésnapot!


----------



## llneo (2011 Április 12)

6


----------



## llneo (2011 Április 12)

7


----------



## llneo (2011 Április 12)

8


----------



## szmelus (2011 Április 12)

A fülembe csivitelnek a madarak!


----------



## llneo (2011 Április 12)

9


----------



## szmelus (2011 Április 12)

És gyönyörűen süt a Nap!


----------



## szmelus (2011 Április 12)

Örülök, hogy itt lehetek!


----------



## llneo (2011 Április 12)

10


----------



## szmelus (2011 Április 12)

Sok jót hallottam az oldalról!


----------



## szmelus (2011 Április 12)

Mindenkinek Kellemes Hetet Kívánok!


----------



## szmelus (2011 Április 12)

És a végére értem! Jó pár helyre írtam, de itt fejeztem be!


----------



## llneo (2011 Április 12)

11


----------



## llneo (2011 Április 12)

13


----------



## llneo (2011 Április 12)

14


----------



## llneo (2011 Április 12)

15


----------



## llneo (2011 Április 12)

16


----------



## l_o_v_i (2011 Április 12)

*1*

1


----------



## l_o_v_i (2011 Április 12)

l_o_v_i írta:


> 1


2


----------



## l_o_v_i (2011 Április 12)

l_o_v_i írta:


> 2


3


----------



## llneo (2011 Április 12)

17


----------



## l_o_v_i (2011 Április 12)

l_o_v_i írta:


> 3


3


----------



## llneo (2011 Április 12)

18


----------



## l_o_v_i (2011 Április 12)

l_o_v_i írta:


> 3


4


----------



## l_o_v_i (2011 Április 12)

l_o_v_i írta:


> 2


4


----------



## llneo (2011 Április 12)

19


----------



## llneo (2011 Április 12)

20


----------



## l_o_v_i (2011 Április 12)

l_o_v_i írta:


> 4


6


----------



## l_o_v_i (2011 Április 12)

l_o_v_i írta:


> 6


7


----------



## l_o_v_i (2011 Április 12)

l_o_v_i írta:


> 7


8


----------



## l_o_v_i (2011 Április 12)

l_o_v_i írta:


> 8


7


----------



## l_o_v_i (2011 Április 12)

l_o_v_i írta:


> 7


8


----------



## l_o_v_i (2011 Április 12)

l_o_v_i írta:


> 8


9


----------



## l_o_v_i (2011 Április 12)

l_o_v_i írta:


> 9


10


----------



## l_o_v_i (2011 Április 12)

l_o_v_i írta:


> 10


11


----------



## l_o_v_i (2011 Április 12)

l_o_v_i írta:


> 11


12


----------



## l_o_v_i (2011 Április 12)

l_o_v_i írta:


> 12


13


----------



## l_o_v_i (2011 Április 12)

l_o_v_i írta:


> 13


14


----------



## l_o_v_i (2011 Április 12)

l_o_v_i írta:


> 14


15


----------



## sofitel (2011 Április 12)

4


----------



## sofitel (2011 Április 12)

5


----------



## sofitel (2011 Április 12)

6


----------



## sofitel (2011 Április 12)

izé...


----------



## l_o_v_i (2011 Április 12)

l_o_v_i írta:


> 15


16


----------



## l_o_v_i (2011 Április 12)

l_o_v_i írta:


> 16


17


----------



## mtundike75 (2011 Április 12)

Üdv Mindenkinek.
Magyarországon élek, és sajnos nem voltam Kanadában, csak párszor az USA-ban jó pár évvel ezelőtt. Bevallom, hogy a sok szép keresztszemes minta nagyon érdekelne, mert a 7 hós kisfiammal vagyok itthon, van egy kis időm "böködni". Valamint szívesen beszélgetek mindenről, mindenkivel... Örömmel csatlakozom hozzátok.
Üdv: Tündi


----------



## mtundike75 (2011 Április 12)

és 2


----------



## mtundike75 (2011 Április 12)

és 3


----------



## mtundike75 (2011 Április 12)

és 4


----------



## mtundike75 (2011 Április 12)

és 5


----------



## mtundike75 (2011 Április 12)

és 6


----------



## mtundike75 (2011 Április 12)

és 7


----------



## mtundike75 (2011 Április 12)

és 8


----------



## mtundike75 (2011 Április 12)

és 9


----------



## mtundike75 (2011 Április 12)

és 10


----------



## mtundike75 (2011 Április 12)

és 11


----------



## mtundike75 (2011 Április 12)

és 12


----------



## mtundike75 (2011 Április 12)

és 13


----------



## mtundike75 (2011 Április 12)

és 14


----------



## mtundike75 (2011 Április 12)

és 15


----------



## mtundike75 (2011 Április 12)

és 16


----------



## mtundike75 (2011 Április 12)

és 17


----------



## mtundike75 (2011 Április 12)

és 18


----------



## mtundike75 (2011 Április 12)

és 19


----------



## mtundike75 (2011 Április 12)

és 20
Örülök, hogy megnézhetem a kereztszemes mintákat már, és biztosan találok majd köztetek értékes ismeretségeket, kellemes témákat.
Üdv
Tündi


----------



## gothicraven (2011 Április 12)

Köszönjük! Jó ötlet...


----------



## gothicraven (2011 Április 12)

Akkor el is kezdem az értelmes hozzászólások gyártását .


----------



## gothicraven (2011 Április 12)

“Semmi sem ápolja úgy a szépséget, mint a boldogság.” (*Lady Blessington*)


----------



## gothicraven (2011 Április 12)

Így igaz.


----------



## sotetbarna (2011 Április 12)

*1*

1


----------



## sotetbarna (2011 Április 12)

2


----------



## sotetbarna (2011 Április 12)

3


----------



## sotetbarna (2011 Április 12)

4


----------



## sotetbarna (2011 Április 12)

5


----------



## sotetbarna (2011 Április 12)

6


----------



## sotetbarna (2011 Április 12)

7


----------



## sotetbarna (2011 Április 12)

8


----------



## sotetbarna (2011 Április 12)

9


----------



## sotetbarna (2011 Április 12)

10


----------



## sotetbarna (2011 Április 12)

11


----------



## sotetbarna (2011 Április 12)

12


----------



## sotetbarna (2011 Április 12)

13


----------



## sotetbarna (2011 Április 12)

14


----------



## sotetbarna (2011 Április 12)

15


----------



## sotetbarna (2011 Április 12)

16


----------



## sotetbarna (2011 Április 12)

17


----------



## sotetbarna (2011 Április 12)

18


----------



## sotetbarna (2011 Április 12)

19


----------



## sotetbarna (2011 Április 12)

20


----------



## Neo191 (2011 Április 12)

hózzászólás kéne


----------



## Neo191 (2011 Április 12)

10


----------



## Neo191 (2011 Április 12)

11


----------



## Neo191 (2011 Április 12)

13


----------



## Neo191 (2011 Április 12)

14


----------



## Neo191 (2011 Április 12)

6


----------



## Neo191 (2011 Április 12)

7


----------



## Neo191 (2011 Április 12)

8


----------



## Neo191 (2011 Április 12)

9


----------



## Neo191 (2011 Április 12)

neo191 írta:


> 13



11


----------



## Neo191 (2011 Április 12)

neo191 írta:


> 9



11


----------



## Neo191 (2011 Április 12)

neo191 írta:


> 11



12


----------



## Neo191 (2011 Április 12)

neo191 írta:


> 12



13


----------



## Neo191 (2011 Április 12)

neo191 írta:


> 13



14


----------



## Neo191 (2011 Április 12)

neo191 írta:


> 14



15


----------



## Neo191 (2011 Április 12)

neo191 írta:


> 15



16


----------



## Neo191 (2011 Április 12)

neo191 írta:


> 16



17


----------



## Neo191 (2011 Április 12)

neo191 írta:


> 17



18


----------



## Neo191 (2011 Április 12)

neo191 írta:


> 18



19


----------



## Neo191 (2011 Április 12)

20


----------



## Neo191 (2011 Április 12)

21


----------



## Jozsef3 (2011 Április 12)

itt már 16:30


----------



## Jozsef3 (2011 Április 12)

16:31


----------



## Jozsef3 (2011 Április 12)

még mindig 16:31


----------



## Jozsef3 (2011 Április 12)

16:32


----------



## Jozsef3 (2011 Április 12)

16:34


----------



## Jozsef3 (2011 Április 12)

16:35


----------



## Jozsef3 (2011 Április 12)

16:35 mindjá


----------



## Jozsef3 (2011 Április 12)

ejsze most már müködik


----------



## virbar20 (2011 Április 12)

Vasalható gyöngy minták, sablonok érdekelnek.


----------



## virbar20 (2011 Április 12)

A kislányomat érdeklik a kézműves dolgok.


----------



## virbar20 (2011 Április 12)

Most éppen tojást szeretne ilyen vasalható gyöngyből csinálni.


----------



## virbar20 (2011 Április 12)

szeretem a kézműves dolgokat tartalmazó lapokat.


----------



## sofitel (2011 Április 12)

sziasztok


----------



## sofitel (2011 Április 12)

19


----------



## sofitel (2011 Április 12)

qwert


----------



## sofitel (2011 Április 12)

abc


----------



## Erika691217 (2011 Április 12)

Köszi!


----------



## 576makvirag (2011 Április 12)

1


----------



## 576makvirag (2011 Április 12)

2


----------



## 576makvirag (2011 Április 12)

3


----------



## 576makvirag (2011 Április 12)

4


----------



## 576makvirag (2011 Április 12)

5


----------



## 576makvirag (2011 Április 12)

6


----------



## 576makvirag (2011 Április 12)

7


----------



## 576makvirag (2011 Április 12)

8


----------



## 576makvirag (2011 Április 12)

9


----------



## 576makvirag (2011 Április 12)

10


----------



## 576makvirag (2011 Április 12)

11


----------



## 576makvirag (2011 Április 12)

12


----------



## 576makvirag (2011 Április 12)

13


----------



## 576makvirag (2011 Április 12)

14


----------



## 576makvirag (2011 Április 12)

15


----------



## 576makvirag (2011 Április 12)

16


----------



## 576makvirag (2011 Április 12)

17


----------



## 576makvirag (2011 Április 12)

18


----------



## 576makvirag (2011 Április 12)

19


----------



## 576makvirag (2011 Április 12)

20


----------



## 576makvirag (2011 Április 12)

*1*

1


----------



## 576makvirag (2011 Április 12)

21


----------



## retroen (2011 Április 12)

asd


----------



## Aliece (2011 Április 12)

Halihó Borsodból!


----------



## Aliece (2011 Április 12)

1 megérett a meggy


----------



## Aliece (2011 Április 12)

2 mért nem megy a felhő


----------



## Aliece (2011 Április 12)

3 hol a kicsi párom


----------



## Aliece (2011 Április 12)

4 ki a zsenikém


----------



## Aliece (2011 Április 12)

5 mennyi itt a tök?


----------



## Aliece (2011 Április 12)

6 kis veréb az ablakban


----------



## Aliece (2011 Április 12)

7 elfogyott a rím


----------



## Aliece (2011 Április 12)

8


----------



## Aliece (2011 Április 12)

9


----------



## Aliece (2011 Április 12)

és 10


----------



## Aliece (2011 Április 12)

11


----------



## Aliece (2011 Április 12)




----------



## Aliece (2011 Április 12)

:s


----------



## Aliece (2011 Április 12)




----------



## Aliece (2011 Április 12)




----------



## Aliece (2011 Április 12)

:'(


----------



## Aliece (2011 Április 12)

os lunatum


----------



## Aliece (2011 Április 12)

?


----------



## Aliece (2011 Április 12)




----------



## Aliece (2011 Április 12)




----------



## joni01 (2011 Április 12)

Szia
Akkor koszolok


----------



## joni01 (2011 Április 12)




----------



## joni01 (2011 Április 12)

Üdvözlöm a Kanadában élő összes magyart.


----------



## joni01 (2011 Április 12)

És a leszármazottakat is.


----------



## joni01 (2011 Április 12)

Nos koszoljunk


----------



## joni01 (2011 Április 12)

vagyok


----------



## joni01 (2011 Április 12)

voltam


----------



## joni01 (2011 Április 12)

s leszek


----------



## joni01 (2011 Április 12)

most szólj hozzá


----------



## joni01 (2011 Április 12)

én is azt teszem


----------



## joni01 (2011 Április 12)

még 10


----------



## joni01 (2011 Április 12)

még 9


----------



## joni01 (2011 Április 12)

gyorsítás


----------



## joni01 (2011 Április 12)

nem jött be a két lapos megoldás


----------



## joni01 (2011 Április 12)

még 6


----------



## joni01 (2011 Április 12)

közben zummázok


----------



## joni01 (2011 Április 12)

még 4


----------



## joni01 (2011 Április 12)

vajon mennyi még


----------



## joni01 (2011 Április 12)

csak kettő


----------



## joni01 (2011 Április 12)

az uccsó szemét


----------



## joni01 (2011 Április 12)

nahh még egy


----------



## Orsiovoneni (2011 Április 12)

Üdv, mindenkinek


----------



## Orsiovoneni (2011 Április 12)

Na már csak 17 hozzászólás van hátra


----------



## Orsiovoneni (2011 Április 12)

Amugy most volna jobb dolgom is, de kell nagyon az a 20 hozzaszolas


----------



## Orsiovoneni (2011 Április 12)

:d


----------



## Orsiovoneni (2011 Április 12)

na most varokvarokvarok


----------



## Driftfater (2011 Április 12)

Itt vagyok! Üdvözlet mindenkinek.


----------



## Orsiovoneni (2011 Április 12)

meg mindig


----------



## Orsiovoneni (2011 Április 12)

na mar keves van hatra


----------



## Orsiovoneni (2011 Április 12)

nyuszika ul a fuben


----------



## Orsiovoneni (2011 Április 12)

fesulkodik


----------



## Orsiovoneni (2011 Április 12)

alig varom csinaljon valamit


----------



## rekucy86 (2011 Április 12)

*jo lenne*

kiss


1valaky írta:


> szuper vagykiss


----------



## rekucy86 (2011 Április 12)

szeretnem mar latnimirol is maradtam le


----------



## Orsiovoneni (2011 Április 12)

hopp


----------



## Orsiovoneni (2011 Április 12)

blabla


----------



## Orsiovoneni (2011 Április 12)

bla


----------



## Orsiovoneni (2011 Április 12)

ajjajjaj


----------



## Orsiovoneni (2011 Április 12)

na sok dolgom van meg mindig...


----------



## Orsiovoneni (2011 Április 12)

juhuuuuu


----------



## Orsiovoneni (2011 Április 12)

huhuu


----------



## Orsiovoneni (2011 Április 12)

na kesz


----------



## Orsiovoneni (2011 Április 12)

vege


----------



## zeiria (2011 Április 12)

*Kínlódom*

Én csak itt kínlódom. Biztosan rosszul értelmezem a szabályokat. A blogokhoz való hozzászólást nem értékes, nem szaporítja a hozzászólásaim számát?


----------



## zeiria (2011 Április 12)

Talán nem írok értelmes megjegyzéseket a blogokhoz?


----------



## zeiria (2011 Április 12)

Szeretnék végre teljes értékű tag lenni!


----------



## zeiria (2011 Április 12)

Jó lenne megnézni a csatolt fájlokat!


----------



## zeiria (2011 Április 12)

*Ügyetlen vagyok?*

Mindenki ennyit szenved, vagy csak én vagyok ilyen tehetetlen-lehetetlen?


----------



## zeiria (2011 Április 12)

Szeretnék hasznosabb dolgokhoz is hozzászólni, de hogyan?


----------



## baxxterxxx (2011 Április 12)

szia nektek


----------



## baxxterxxx (2011 Április 12)

lehet ide szójátékokat írni?


----------



## onlyzsoci (2011 Április 12)

Sziasztok!
Köszönöm a lehetőséget! Sok érdekes dolgot találtam itt.


----------



## onlyzsoci (2011 Április 12)

Úgy tűnik, hogy már meg is találtam, amit kerestem-


----------



## sefdeni (2011 Április 12)

jelen1


----------



## sefdeni (2011 Április 12)

jelen2


----------



## sefdeni (2011 Április 12)

jelen3


----------



## Driftfater (2011 Április 12)

izé...


----------



## sefdeni (2011 Április 12)

jelen10


----------



## Driftfater (2011 Április 12)

Most értem haza a munkából.


----------



## sefdeni (2011 Április 12)

jelen11


----------



## sefdeni (2011 Április 12)

jelen12


----------



## sefdeni (2011 Április 12)

jelen13


----------



## sefdeni (2011 Április 12)

jelen14


----------



## sefdeni (2011 Április 12)

jelen15


----------



## sefdeni (2011 Április 12)

jelen16


----------



## sefdeni (2011 Április 12)

jelen17


----------



## sefdeni (2011 Április 12)

jelen18


----------



## sefdeni (2011 Április 12)

jelen19


----------



## sefdeni (2011 Április 12)

jelen20


----------



## catlin (2011 Április 12)

Udv


----------



## catlin (2011 Április 12)

Na hello mizu?MIZU?mizu?


----------



## catlin (2011 Április 12)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=il-NdjTtUAI


----------



## catlin (2011 Április 12)

someone like me ?!


----------



## catlin (2011 Április 12)

még mindig kell pár :S


----------



## catlin (2011 Április 12)

http://multejjel.hu/


----------



## catlin (2011 Április 12)

.....


----------



## catlin (2011 Április 12)

.....
.............
.......................
.................................


----------



## catlin (2011 Április 12)

..............................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................


----------



## catlin (2011 Április 12)

meeeeeeeeg mindig nagyon sok van :S


----------



## catlin (2011 Április 12)

izeee


----------



## catlin (2011 Április 12)

meg ecet


----------



## catlin (2011 Április 12)

utcsi, mitcsi?


----------



## catlin (2011 Április 12)

csicsizacsi


----------



## zeiria (2011 Április 12)

Miért kínlódtam eddig?


----------



## zeiria (2011 Április 12)

Még 4 hiányzik


----------



## catlin (2011 Április 12)

koszi a lehetoseget


----------



## zeiria (2011 Április 12)

Ez így nem csalás


----------



## zeiria (2011 Április 12)

Vagy kiderül, hogy ezeket sem számlálja a masina?


----------



## zeiria (2011 Április 12)

Most akkor várnom kell 48 órát és végre állandó tag leszek?


----------



## zeiria (2011 Április 12)

Köszönöm a segítséget!


----------



## zeiria (2011 Április 12)

Jó éjszakát mindenkinek!


----------



## cicus1101 (2011 Április 12)

sziasztok


----------



## n.maria (2011 Április 12)

SZiasztok üdv. szintén Szegedről


----------



## n.maria (2011 Április 12)

Szép álmokat mindenkinek, és kitartást a héthez


----------



## n.maria (2011 Április 12)

ááááá....de nem akar ez a hozzászólás gyúlni


----------



## n.maria (2011 Április 12)

Aki akar rajtam kívül még gyűjtögetni, én itt vagyok Még egy db-ig:S


----------



## baxxterxxx (2011 Április 12)

hellóság van


----------



## baxxterxxx (2011 Április 12)

Ketten jönnek ki az erdőből.
Az egyik futva, a másik medve.


----------



## Tharbad (2011 Április 12)

1, jelen


----------



## Yjudit (2011 Április 13)

**

Köszi, szuper vagy kiss
Yjudit


----------



## Yjudit (2011 Április 13)

Nagyon szuper!
Yjudit


----------



## Yjudit (2011 Április 13)

Tényleg nagyon jó!


----------



## Yjudit (2011 Április 13)

És ki volt a gyorsabb ?
Yjudit


----------



## Yjudit (2011 Április 13)

Üdvözlet Miskolcról!


----------



## Yjudit (2011 Április 13)

Jelentem,jelen!


----------



## ff75 (2011 Április 13)

en is.


----------



## ff75 (2011 Április 13)

meg mindig


----------



## ff75 (2011 Április 13)

13 kell meg


----------



## ff75 (2011 Április 13)

amig


----------



## ff75 (2011 Április 13)

lesz


----------



## ff75 (2011 Április 13)

20


----------



## ff75 (2011 Április 13)

mar


----------



## ff75 (2011 Április 13)

csak


----------



## ff75 (2011 Április 13)

6


----------



## ff75 (2011 Április 13)

kell


----------



## ff75 (2011 Április 13)

a


----------



## ff75 (2011 Április 13)

20-hoz


----------



## ff75 (2011 Április 13)

nehez


----------



## ff75 (2011 Április 13)

igy


----------



## ff75 (2011 Április 13)

osszeszedni


----------



## ff75 (2011 Április 13)

na megegy


----------



## Rone477 (2011 Április 13)

csak csatlakozni tudok


----------



## Rone477 (2011 Április 13)

köszönöm


----------



## baxxterxxx (2011 Április 13)

jó reggelt, így ilyen korán


----------



## baxxterxxx (2011 Április 13)

írok még egy szóviccet


----------



## baxxterxxx (2011 Április 13)

mi az?
lenyűgöző férfi ruházat, amely méhnyálból készült?


----------



## baxxterxxx (2011 Április 13)

a méz ing


----------



## baxxterxxx (2011 Április 13)

ablak nélküli űrhajó?


----------



## baxxterxxx (2011 Április 13)

vakéta


----------



## baxxterxxx (2011 Április 13)

elvörösödik a gyógyszer...


----------



## baxxterxxx (2011 Április 13)

pirul a pirula


----------



## Jhanna (2011 Április 13)

1valaky írta:


> szuper vagykiss


 Köszi köszi


----------



## Jhanna (2011 Április 13)

Jelen!


----------



## Jhanna (2011 Április 13)

Szép napot mindenkinek 

Szép napot! 

Szép napot mindenkinek!

Megérkezett a napsütés. 

"Ne aggódj, valahogy csak lesz, mert úgy sose volt,h sehogy se lett volna"

A többiektől szép az élet! 

Látod,a Földnek is van Holdja.

Sötétben azt látom csak szépnek...

... mit megjegyeztem világosban 

Mama azt mondta minden nap történnek csodák! )Forest Gump 

"Bizz bennem! Majd én bizok benned 

Mindenkinek ajánlom a Belmondo új albumát 

Szerencsére nem zár be a Zöld Pardon! 

Angolul szeretnék tanulni sálálálááá 

És hugomnak is megigértem,h felkészitem a középfokú nyelvvizsgára. 

És ez a gép angol billentyűzetes, és nincs rajta hosszú iii 

És le szeretném tölteni a szókártyákat

De ahhoz 20 hozzászólás kell

Mindenkitől elnézést,h ezt most mind ideirom 

Jajj elkések az egyetemről :S


----------



## siky (2011 Április 13)

*Hozzászólás*

Szerintem


----------



## siky (2011 Április 13)

nincs


----------



## siky (2011 Április 13)

túl


----------



## siky (2011 Április 13)

sok


----------



## siky (2011 Április 13)

értelme


----------



## siky (2011 Április 13)

a


----------



## siky (2011 Április 13)

kötelező


----------



## siky (2011 Április 13)

20


----------



## siky (2011 Április 13)

hozzászólás


----------



## siky (2011 Április 13)

szabálynak


----------



## siky (2011 Április 13)

,


----------



## siky (2011 Április 13)

csak


----------



## siky (2011 Április 13)

tele


----------



## siky (2011 Április 13)

lesz


----------



## siky (2011 Április 13)

miatta


----------



## siky (2011 Április 13)

szeméttel


----------



## siky (2011 Április 13)

ez a


----------



## siky (2011 Április 13)

fórum


----------



## siky (2011 Április 13)

na


----------



## siky (2011 Április 13)

mind1


----------



## siky (2011 Április 13)

k**va idegesítő ez az egész sz*r


----------



## Kubu95 (2011 Április 13)

Kedves Anyóka!
Mint frissen regisztrált én is köszönöm a segítséget.


----------



## gundernak (2011 Április 13)

Üdvözlök mindenkit ! Nem tudom miről irjak igy hirtelen.


----------



## gundernak (2011 Április 13)

Üdvözlök mindenkit ! Nem tudom miről irjak igy hirtele


----------



## gundernak (2011 Április 13)

Üdvözlök mindenkit ! Nem tudom miről irjak igy hirtel


----------



## gundernak (2011 Április 13)

Üdvözlök mindenkit ! Nem tudom miről irjak igy hir


----------



## gundernak (2011 Április 13)

Üdvözlök mindenkit ! Nem tudom miről irjak ig


----------



## gundernak (2011 Április 13)

Üdvözlök mindenkit ! Nem tudom miről irjak i


----------



## gundernak (2011 Április 13)

Üdvözlök mindenkit ! Nem tudom miről irjak


----------



## gundernak (2011 Április 13)

Üdvözlök mindenkit ! Nem tudom miről irja


----------



## gundernak (2011 Április 13)

Üdvözlök mindenkit ! Nem tudom mirő


----------



## gundernak (2011 Április 13)

Üdvözlök mindenkit ! Nem tudom mir


----------



## gundernak (2011 Április 13)

Üdvözlök mindenkit ! Nem tudom mi


----------



## gundernak (2011 Április 13)

Üdvözlök mindenkit ! Nem tudom m


----------



## gundernak (2011 Április 13)

Üdvözlök mindenkit ! Nem tudom


----------



## gundernak (2011 Április 13)

Üdvözlök mindenkit ! Nem tudo


----------



## gundernak (2011 Április 13)

Üdvözlök mindenkit ! Nem tu


----------



## gundernak (2011 Április 13)

Üdvözlök mindenkit ! Nem t


----------



## gundernak (2011 Április 13)

Üdvözlök mindenkit ! Nem


----------



## gundernak (2011 Április 13)

Üdvözlök mindenkit ! Ne


----------



## gundernak (2011 Április 13)

Üdvözlök mindenkit ! N


----------



## gundernak (2011 Április 13)

Üdvözlök mindenk


----------



## gundernak (2011 Április 13)

Gáááááááááááz


----------



## bjani83 (2011 Április 13)

melitta írta:


> aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


 1


----------



## bjani83 (2011 Április 13)

bjani83 írta:


> 1


 2


----------



## bjani83 (2011 Április 13)

bjani83 írta:


> 2


 3


----------



## bjani83 (2011 Április 13)

bjani83 írta:


> 3


 4


----------



## bjani83 (2011 Április 13)

5


----------



## bjani83 (2011 Április 13)

6


----------



## bjani83 (2011 Április 13)

7


----------



## bjani83 (2011 Április 13)

8


----------



## bjani83 (2011 Április 13)

9


----------



## bjani83 (2011 Április 13)

10


----------



## bjani83 (2011 Április 13)

11


----------



## bjani83 (2011 Április 13)

12


----------



## bjani83 (2011 Április 13)

13


----------



## gundernak (2011 Április 13)

*sdgdsfg*

Üdvözlök mindenkit ! Nem tudom miről irjak igy hirtelen.


----------



## bjani83 (2011 Április 13)

14


----------



## bjani83 (2011 Április 13)

15


----------



## bjani83 (2011 Április 13)

16


----------



## bjani83 (2011 Április 13)

17


----------



## bjani83 (2011 Április 13)

18


----------



## mrsLipton (2011 Április 13)

*első*

Sziasztok!


----------



## mrsLipton (2011 Április 13)

Ez a második


----------



## mrsLipton (2011 Április 13)

3. Finom volt az ebéd


----------



## mrsLipton (2011 Április 13)

4.


----------



## mrsLipton (2011 Április 13)

5.


----------



## mrsLipton (2011 Április 13)

6.


----------



## mrsLipton (2011 Április 13)

7.


----------



## mrsLipton (2011 Április 13)

8.


----------



## mrsLipton (2011 Április 13)

9.


----------



## mrsLipton (2011 Április 13)

10.


----------



## mrsLipton (2011 Április 13)

11.


----------



## mrsLipton (2011 Április 13)

12.


----------



## mrsLipton (2011 Április 13)

13.


----------



## mrsLipton (2011 Április 13)

14.


----------



## mrsLipton (2011 Április 13)

15.


----------



## mrsLipton (2011 Április 13)

16.


----------



## mrsLipton (2011 Április 13)

17.


----------



## mrsLipton (2011 Április 13)

18.


----------



## mrsLipton (2011 Április 13)

19.


----------



## mrsLipton (2011 Április 13)

20.


----------



## ncsg (2011 Április 13)

*Szia*

Szia!



Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


----------



## baxxterxxx (2011 Április 13)

szalmakalap jutott eg


----------



## trewallier (2011 Április 13)

Filmcím: *Nap, széna, eper*

//Költői kérdés: Honnan tudom, hogy nem szerepelt ez filmcím? Nézzek végig 1721 oldalt; vagy ez nem szempont?


----------



## gevara (2011 Április 13)

Hello world!


----------



## gevara (2011 Április 13)

:``:Én itt állok az ut széllén!


----------



## gevara (2011 Április 13)

kicsiny fehér meszelt szoba


----------



## gevara (2011 Április 13)

ájde majd irok holnap is


----------



## gevara (2011 Április 13)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


hello


----------



## gevara (2011 Április 13)

ollcso husnak higg a leve


----------



## gevara (2011 Április 13)

nekem is neked is


----------



## gevara (2011 Április 13)




----------



## gevara (2011 Április 13)

Hát mennyi kell még?


----------



## gevara (2011 Április 13)

tudnám hol megnézni?!


----------



## gevara (2011 Április 13)

vagy megyszámolom !vagy valami


----------



## gevara (2011 Április 13)

de odáig még irok egy párat


----------



## gevara (2011 Április 13)

ember,le akarom csak szedni a


----------



## gevara (2011 Április 13)

kicsiny fehér meszelt szoba kottáját -


----------



## gevara (2011 Április 13)

és mennyit kell itt irkálnom hogy-


----------



## gevara (2011 Április 13)

elérhrtö legyen,vagyos hogy le tudjam kapni-


----------



## gevara (2011 Április 13)

ezt kapd ki barátom


----------



## gevara (2011 Április 13)

most nézem hogy itt 11 órát ir ki-


----------



## gevara (2011 Április 13)

nállam meg 18 van


----------



## gevara (2011 Április 13)

barátom ott dél elött van itt meg-


----------



## gevara (2011 Április 13)

most esteledik!


----------



## gevara (2011 Április 13)

Hát ez nem gyerek


----------



## gevara (2011 Április 13)

na mostmár megnézem le e lehet szedni amit akarok


----------



## gevara (2011 Április 13)

nem hiszem el,még mindég nem lehetséges


----------



## gevara (2011 Április 13)

most számoltam meg 10 van edáig


----------



## gevara (2011 Április 13)

eladó a mennyasszony!


----------



## gevara (2011 Április 13)

na még ezt a nyolcat kibirom


----------



## gevara (2011 Április 13)

valahogy hideg van erre,de már rég nem tüzelek


----------



## baxxterxxx (2011 Április 13)

hol vagyok, hol vagyok?


----------



## r4ever (2011 Április 13)

*20 hozzászólás*

Köszönöm, ezek szerint ez egy lehetőség gyorsan összeszedni 20 hozzászólást. De akkor hadd kérdezzem meg, hogy ennek mi értelme? És miért 20 miért nem kevesebb? Egyébként tényleg köszi, remélem hasznos oldal lesz..


----------



## gevara (2011 Április 13)

sláger mix nyolc az megvan


----------



## baxxterxxx (2011 Április 13)

most értem haza


----------



## baxxterxxx (2011 Április 13)

asszem


----------



## gevara (2011 Április 13)

szerintem hasznos oldal,mivel már sok jo kottát találtam!


----------



## r4ever (2011 Április 13)

*20*

kedő


----------



## baxxterxxx (2011 Április 13)

irok


----------



## baxxterxxx (2011 Április 13)

egy


----------



## r4ever (2011 Április 13)

*20*

Most olvasom, hogy "20 TÉMÁBA VÁGÓ, ÉRTELMES hozzászólást kell írnod". Ez vajon az?


----------



## baxxterxxx (2011 Április 13)

verset


----------



## gevara (2011 Április 13)

azt hittem magam vagyok itt,de látom már ketten csatlakoztak!


----------



## gevara (2011 Április 13)

csak hajrá barátaim!az asszonymár keveri a pudingot


----------



## r4ever (2011 Április 13)

*20 hozzászólás*

Mindenkitől bocsi, de akkor még írok 17-et... És persze várok 2 napot


----------



## r4ever (2011 Április 13)

*20 hozzászólás*

Minden üzenetben egy szó? Ez is megoldás lehet...


----------



## r4ever (2011 Április 13)

*20 hozzászólás*

Nyomulok nyomulok


----------



## gevara (2011 Április 13)

jes!sikerült!köszi!puszikiss


----------



## r4ever (2011 Április 13)

Nofene, most vettem észre, hogy gyorsan is hozzá lehet szólni...


----------



## gevara (2011 Április 13)

Ez már ráadás!de nem baj az öröm megvan!


----------



## r4ever (2011 Április 13)

Én még tolom..


----------



## r4ever (2011 Április 13)

Ma 10 elég lesz. Majd holnap a többit..


----------



## r4ever (2011 Április 13)

Ha minden igez, ez lesz a 10.
Remélem értelmes voltam..


----------



## lori77 (2011 Április 13)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


hali


----------



## lori77 (2011 Április 13)

Csárdás ritmus kellene szintire, és kellene valahogy az a 20 hozzászólás


----------



## KoLi89 (2011 Április 13)

Üdvözlet!


----------



## KoLi89 (2011 Április 13)

Hát ha kell akkor hajrá  nekem is kell 1-2 dolog


----------



## lori77 (2011 Április 13)

Csárdás ritmus kellene szintire


----------



## lori77 (2011 Április 13)

ha küldök ide 20-at akkor tölthetek le?


----------



## les.mures (2011 Április 13)

üdv mindenkinek!!


----------



## KoLi89 (2011 Április 13)

Úgy tudom igen


----------



## lori77 (2011 Április 13)

már csak 17 kell


----------



## KoLi89 (2011 Április 13)

jó neked


----------



## lori77 (2011 Április 13)

még 16


----------



## KoLi89 (2011 Április 13)

hajrá-hajrá!!!


----------



## lori77 (2011 Április 13)

még 15


----------



## KoLi89 (2011 Április 13)

nekem ez a 6.


----------



## lori77 (2011 Április 13)

még 14


----------



## KoLi89 (2011 Április 13)

nekem 7.


----------



## lori77 (2011 Április 13)

hogy hogy hatodik? én visszafele számolok, tehát még 13


----------



## KoLi89 (2011 Április 13)

szerintem meg 7x3=21


----------



## lori77 (2011 Április 13)

még 12


----------



## KoLi89 (2011 Április 13)

6+6-6*6/6=6


----------



## lori77 (2011 Április 13)

mi 7x 3? milyért (még 11


----------



## KoLi89 (2011 Április 13)

- Jean, élnek emberek a Holdon?
- Nem, uram!
- Akkor miért világítják ki minden este?


----------



## KoLi89 (2011 Április 13)

- Hová lett a szürke kalapom, Jean?
- Tönkrement, uram.
- Akkor menjünk utána!


----------



## lori77 (2011 Április 13)

na még csak 10


----------



## lori77 (2011 Április 13)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg





hali, azt hiszem már csak 10 hozzászólás kell


----------



## lori77 (2011 Április 13)

még 9


----------



## lori77 (2011 Április 13)

még 8


----------



## lori77 (2011 Április 13)

még 7


----------



## lori77 (2011 Április 13)

még 6


----------



## lori77 (2011 Április 13)

még 5


----------



## lori77 (2011 Április 13)

még 4


----------



## lori77 (2011 Április 13)

még 3


----------



## lori77 (2011 Április 13)

még 2


----------



## lori77 (2011 Április 13)

még 1


----------



## lori77 (2011 Április 13)

mostmár reménykedem hogy letölthetek


----------



## lori77 (2011 Április 13)

hát én vagy elszámoltam valamit vagy nem tudom mi van, 20-szor hozzászóltam és még mindig semmi


----------



## albyz (2011 Április 13)

*beszólás*

Üdv.

Első hsz


----------



## albyz (2011 Április 13)

Második hsz

Ki találta ezt ki...


----------



## albyz (2011 Április 13)

Harmadik hsz


----------



## albyz (2011 Április 13)

Negyedik hsz


----------



## albyz (2011 Április 13)

Ötödik hsz


----------



## albyz (2011 Április 13)

hmm hatodik hsz


----------



## albyz (2011 Április 13)

hetedik hsz


----------



## albyz (2011 Április 13)

nyolcadik hsz


----------



## albyz (2011 Április 13)

kilencedik hsz


----------



## albyz (2011 Április 13)

Tizedik hsz


----------



## albyz (2011 Április 13)

Tizenegyedik hsz


----------



## albyz (2011 Április 13)

Tizenkettedik hsz


----------



## albyz (2011 Április 13)

Tizenharmadik hsz


----------



## albyz (2011 Április 13)

Tizennegyedik hsz


----------



## albyz (2011 Április 13)

Tizenötödik hsz


----------



## albyz (2011 Április 13)

Tizenhatodik hsz


----------



## albyz (2011 Április 13)

Tizenhetedik hsz


----------



## albyz (2011 Április 13)

Tizennyolcadik hsz


----------



## albyz (2011 Április 13)

Tizenkilencedik hsz


----------



## albyz (2011 Április 13)

Nah huszadik hsz


----------



## Rozella (2011 Április 13)

Üdvözlök mindenkit!


----------



## Rozella (2011 Április 13)

Nem tudom, miről írjak ezen az oldalon?


----------



## Rozella (2011 Április 13)

Jó fórumozást kívánok!


----------



## Rozella (2011 Április 13)

A hozzászólás témája minden lehet, minden ami nem sértő?


----------



## Rozella (2011 Április 13)

Igen, kíváncsi vagyok az oldalra!


----------



## Rozella (2011 Április 13)

Ezért regisztráltam az oldalra.


----------



## Rozella (2011 Április 13)

Sziasztok mindenkinek, Magyarországról!


----------



## Rozella (2011 Április 13)

:d:d:d


----------



## szabózsuzsi (2011 Április 13)

Szívesen megnézem a munkáidat, ha majd jogosult leszek rá!


----------



## marton01 (2011 Április 13)

Sziasztok!

Na ezt fejtsétek meg: 
g_zp_f_g_sz_t_t_v_l_k_d_nc 

A csodálatos nyelvünk aktív művelői előnyben


----------



## Rozella (2011 Április 13)

[FONT=&quot]Nem akkor nyered el jutalmad, ha belekezdesz valamibe, hanem egyedül és csakis akkor, ha kitartasz mellette.
[/FONT] *"Sienai Szent Katalin"*​


----------



## marton01 (2011 Április 13)

Szia Rozella!

Üdvözöllek szép Hazánkból.


----------



## Rozella (2011 Április 13)

[FONT=&quot]Az élet túl rövid ahhoz, hogy ne szeresd azt, amit csinálsz.
[/FONT] *"Ray Krock"*​


----------



## Rozella (2011 Április 13)

Szia marton01!
Szeretettel üdvözöllek én is téged!


----------



## Rozella (2011 Április 13)

[FONT=&quot]Aki egy életen át hajszolja magát, csak a halálát hajszolja.
[/FONT] *"José Narosky"*​


----------



## Rozella (2011 Április 13)

[FONT=&quot]Boldogság az, amikor az ember megérkezett, behúzza evezőjét és azt mondja: megérkeztem, nem megyek tovább.
Müller Péter
[/FONT]


----------



## Rozella (2011 Április 13)

[FONT=&quot]Aki sosem kockáztat, annak nincs mit remélnie[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
*"Friedrich Schiller"*[/FONT]


----------



## Rozella (2011 Április 13)

[FONT=&quot]Dolgozni csak pontosan, szépen, ahogy a csillag megy az égen, úgy érdemes.
[/FONT] *"József Attila"*​


----------



## Rozella (2011 Április 13)

[FONT=&quot]Szeretni kevesen tudnak, ez köztudott. De még kevesebben tudják elviselni a következményeit.
[/FONT] *"Ancsel Éva"*​


----------



## Rozella (2011 Április 13)

[FONT=&quot]Az ember egy napon rádöbben arra, hogy az életben igazán semmi sem fontos. Sem pénz, sem hatalom, sem előrejutás, csak az, hogy valaki szeresse őt igazán.
[/FONT] *"Johann Wolfgang von Goethe"*​


----------



## marton01 (2011 Április 13)

Remélem Neked is (ahogyan Nekem) sok segítséget, és boldog órákat fog nyújtani ez a nagyszerű oldal. Kellemes időtöltést kívánok!


----------



## Rozella (2011 Április 13)

[FONT=&quot]Annak a fájdalomnak, ami egy adott veszteség után jelentkezik, nagyon fontos a tiszta megélése.
[/FONT] *"Csernus Imre"*​


----------



## pijama (2011 Április 13)

sziasztok


----------



## pijama (2011 Április 13)

“A lelki béke abból származik, ha megértjük és elfogadjuk, hogy kevesen látják pont olyannak a világot, mint amilyennek mi.”
(*Andrew Matthews – Hallgass a szívedre*)


----------



## pijama (2011 Április 13)

“A nagy kérdés nem az, mit hoz a holnap?
Az igazi kérdés, mit hoz a tegnap?”
(*Márai Sándor*)


----------



## pijama (2011 Április 13)

“A jövő nem fogja jóvátenni, amit te a jelenben elmulasztasz.” (*Albert Schweitzer*)


----------



## pijama (2011 Április 13)

“A fontolgatással gyakran elmúlik az alkalom!” (*Publilius Syrus*)


----------



## pijama (2011 Április 13)

“Nem a halál az, amitől az embernek félnie kellene, hanem az, hogy soha nem kezd el élni.” (*Marcus Aurelius*)


----------



## Rozella (2011 Április 13)

[FONT=&quot]Amikor azt mondod: "Feladom!" - gondolj arra, hogy ilyenkor más valaki azt mondja: " Egek, micsoda lehetőség!"
H. Jackson Brown
[/FONT]


----------



## pijama (2011 Április 13)

“Mindaddig, míg nem érzünk rokonszenvet és szeretetet minden élőlénytársunk iránt, nem mondhatjuk, hogy megértettük az erkölcs törvényét.”
(*Mahatma Gandhi*)


----------



## pijama (2011 Április 13)

“A tested a poggyász, amit egész életeden keresztül hordanod kell. Minél több a felesleg rajta, annál rövidebb az út.” (*Arnold H. Glasgow*)


----------



## pijama (2011 Április 13)

“Jobb, ha vacsora nélkül fekszel le, mintha adóssággal ébredsz.”
(*C. H. Spurgeon*)


----------



## pijama (2011 Április 13)

“A szerelem a képzelet diadala az értelem felett.” (*H. L. Mencken*)


----------



## pijama (2011 Április 13)

“Az öngyilkosság legjobb ellenszere az idő. Meg a szerelem.” (*Rejtő Jenő*)


----------



## pijama (2011 Április 13)

“Az asszony igazi árnyék: fut előled, ha követed és követ, ha te futsz előle.” (*William Shakespeare*)


----------



## pijama (2011 Április 13)

“Akinek jó szíve van, azt az öröm látványa boldoggá teszi. ” (*Gustave Flaubert*)


----------



## Rozella (2011 Április 13)

"Aki meg akar tenni valamit, talál rá módot, aki nem, az talál kifogást."
Stephen Dolly


----------



## pijama (2011 Április 13)

“A megfelelő szó megteszi hatását, de soha egyetlen szó sem lehet olyan hatásos, mint egy jól időzített szünet.” (*Mark Twain*)


----------



## pijama (2011 Április 13)

“Az ember nem az adott körülmények, hanem az általa választott hozzáállás folytán boldog.” (*Hugh Downs*)


----------



## pijama (2011 Április 13)

“Ne rohanj, és ne emészd magad. Csak látogatóba jöttél ide, ezért állj meg és érezd a virágok illatát.” (*Walter Hagen*)


----------



## pijama (2011 Április 13)

“Az élet rövid, ezért nincs sok időnk megörvendeztetni azok szívét, akik velünk együtt utaznak ezen a ködös úton. Siessünk hát szeretni! Siessünk kedvesek lenni.” (*Henri-Frédéric Amiel*)


----------



## pijama (2011 Április 13)

“Őrizkedjünk azoktól, akik lekicsinylik törekvéseinket! A törpék mindig így tesznek, míg az igazán nagyok azt éreztetik velünk, hogy mi is azzá válhatunk.”
(*Mark Twain*)


----------



## pijama (2011 Április 13)

“Megkaphatsz bármit, ha eléggé akarod. Csak olyan túláradó lelkesedéssel kell akarnod, amely kitör a tested fogságából és eggyé válik a mindenséget teremtő erőkkel.” (*Sheila Graham*)


----------



## pijama (2011 Április 13)

“Nagy akaraterő nélkül nincs nagy tehetség sem.” (*Honoré De Balzac*)


----------



## pijama (2011 Április 13)

“A boldogsághoz két út vezet. Vagy csökkentjük a vágyainkat, vagy növeljük lehetőségeinket. Ha bölcs vagy, mindkettőt megteszed.” (*Benjamin Franklin*)


----------



## marton01 (2011 Április 13)

Szia Pijama!


----------



## BB19 (2011 Április 13)

Köszi szépen!  Szép estét nektek!


----------



## buszberlet (2011 Április 13)

hi all


----------



## Rozella (2011 Április 13)

Szép estét mindenkinek! 
Jó éjszakát!


----------



## buszberlet (2011 Április 13)

byebye  van még valaki?


----------



## molnarne86 (2011 Április 14)

persze megnézheted
csak sajnos ki elöször meg kell engedjék e feltöltéseket


----------



## Crag (2011 Április 14)

helló


----------



## Crag (2011 Április 14)

tetszik az oldal


----------



## Crag (2011 Április 14)

mikor nyilt?


----------



## Crag (2011 Április 14)

sokat fogok ide járni.


----------



## Crag (2011 Április 14)

miért kell 20 hozzászólás?


----------



## Crag (2011 Április 14)

egy


----------



## Crag (2011 Április 14)

kettő három négy öt hat


----------



## Crag (2011 Április 14)

hét nyolc kilenc tíz


----------



## Crag (2011 Április 14)

egy hét kettő négy


----------



## Crag (2011 Április 14)

kettő hat öt


----------



## Crag (2011 Április 14)

nem válaszol senki


----------



## Crag (2011 Április 14)

akkor maj d magamban beszélgetek.


----------



## Crag (2011 Április 14)

egyszer volt hol nem volt.


----------



## Crag (2011 Április 14)

Volt egyszer egy chatelő.


----------



## Crag (2011 Április 14)

unatkozott egyedül.


----------



## Crag (2011 Április 14)

na csá!


----------



## zneagi (2011 Április 14)

*Szia!*

Én még csak most kezdem, remélem összejön!


----------



## zneagi (2011 Április 14)

Sziasztok!


----------



## zneagi (2011 Április 14)

Elvileg ez a harmadik.


----------



## zneagi (2011 Április 14)

Miért nem jelöli a név mellett, hogy hányat fogadott el?


----------



## zneagi (2011 Április 14)

Nem biztos, hogy jó, de remélem.


----------



## zneagi (2011 Április 14)

öt, négy, három, kettő egy


----------



## zneagi (2011 Április 14)

Szép napot mindenkinek!!!!


----------



## zneagi (2011 Április 14)

Már a felénél járok


----------



## zneagi (2011 Április 14)

12


----------



## zneagi (2011 Április 14)

Ennek a hozzászólásnak így nem sok értelme van, de engem nem zavar


----------



## zneagi (2011 Április 14)

Jók legyetek!


----------



## zneagi (2011 Április 14)

2011.04.14.


----------



## zneagi (2011 Április 14)

Engem is érdekel az oldal


----------



## zneagi (2011 Április 14)

06


----------



## zneagi (2011 Április 14)

Már megint fúj a szél


----------



## zneagi (2011 Április 14)

Mindjárt itt a húsvét!


----------



## zneagi (2011 Április 14)

Végre itt a 20!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hill (2011 Április 14)

szupralux, izé jó. végre egy hely, ahová firkálhatok.


----------



## hill (2011 Április 14)

... ja és senkit nem zavar. Mármint, hogy momentán semmi, de SEMMI nem jut szm-be.


----------



## hill (2011 Április 14)

Imádom a kis pénteket. azaz a csütörtököt. és hétfő tojáslocsolás és lányevés. Vagy fordítva.


----------



## lacimiki (2011 Április 14)

sziasztok


----------



## lacimiki (2011 Április 14)

még egyszer sziasztok


----------



## lacimiki (2011 Április 14)

ez jó fórum


----------



## lacimiki (2011 Április 14)

de azért a rendszer lassítani akar


----------



## lacimiki (2011 Április 14)

vagy megpróbál


----------



## lacimiki (2011 Április 14)

mert két üzi közt kell 20mp


----------



## lacimiki (2011 Április 14)

holnap csak délig vagyok


----------



## lacimiki (2011 Április 14)

utána megyek kényeztetésre


----------



## lacimiki (2011 Április 14)

orvosi masszázs


----------



## lacimiki (2011 Április 14)

iszapkezelés


----------



## lacimiki (2011 Április 14)

vízalatti vízsugár kezelés


----------



## lacimiki (2011 Április 14)

na már nem sok kell


----------



## lacimiki (2011 Április 14)

senki nincs bent?


----------



## lacimiki (2011 Április 14)

jó lenne ha csak 4 napot dolgoznánk egy héten


----------



## catlin (2011 Április 14)

koszonet!


----------



## lacimiki (2011 Április 14)

szerintem pihentebbek lennénk


----------



## lacimiki (2011 Április 14)

három negyed


----------



## lacimiki (2011 Április 14)

nem tudok már mit írni


----------



## NagyTromler (2011 Április 14)

*hello*

Hello mindenkinek!
Rengeteg jo dolgot hallottam mar errol az oldalrol. Kivancsian bongeszek most mar en is.
Udv,


----------



## lacimiki (2011 Április 14)

még egy kicsi


----------



## lacimiki (2011 Április 14)

én csak egy filmet szeretnék letölteni


----------



## lacimiki (2011 Április 14)

és az uccsó


----------



## Bejusom (2011 Április 14)

Kalaman írta:


> hello mindenki!


 
Hello!


----------



## Bejusom (2011 Április 14)

lacimiki írta:


> én csak egy filmet szeretnék letölteni


 
Én pedig zenealapokat!
De segíteni is tudok.


----------



## Bejusom (2011 Április 14)

lacimiki írta:


> jó lenne ha csak 4 napot dolgoznánk egy héten


 
Igen, bár nagyon gyorsan telnek a napok. Alig kezdem el a hetet, már hétvége is van.
Ha sok az elfoglaltság gyorsan mennek a napok.


----------



## Bejusom (2011 Április 14)

lacimiki írta:


> sziasztok


 Szia!


----------



## Bejusom (2011 Április 14)

zneagi írta:


> Már megint fúj a szél


 
Remélem a nyár forró lesz!!!


----------



## Bejusom (2011 Április 14)

Rozella írta:


> [FONT=&quot]Az élet túl rövid ahhoz, hogy ne szeresd azt, amit csinálsz.[/FONT]
> 
> *"Ray Krock"*​


 
Hát ebben van igazság!


----------



## Bejusom (2011 Április 14)

Neo191 írta:


> 8


 
14, vagy 15?:-?


----------



## Bejusom (2011 Április 14)

Rozella írta:


> Sziasztok mindenkinek, Magyarországról!


 
Szia!


----------



## Bejusom (2011 Április 14)

piciedith írta:


> Sziasztok!


 
Szia!!!!


----------



## Bejusom (2011 Április 14)

Bejusom írta:


> Hello!


 
kiss


----------



## Bejusom (2011 Április 14)

Krizacica írta:


> Jó, hogy így összetartotok


 
Az ám!!!!


----------



## Bejusom (2011 Április 14)

Crag írta:


> na csá!


 
Csá!!!


----------



## Elfix (2011 Április 14)

jeje végre


----------



## Elfix (2011 Április 14)

Elfix írta:


> jeje végre



csak sikerült


----------



## v.pistike (2011 Április 14)

uff


----------



## v.pistike (2011 Április 14)

paff


----------



## v.pistike (2011 Április 14)

nyaff


----------



## v.pistike (2011 Április 14)

pok


----------



## niki74 (2011 Április 14)

Sziasztok, örülök, hogy megtaláltam ezt az oldalt


----------



## ncsg (2011 Április 14)

1



melitta írta:


> aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


----------



## ncsg (2011 Április 14)

4


----------



## ncsg (2011 Április 14)

3


----------



## ncsg (2011 Április 14)

6


----------



## ncsg (2011 Április 14)

7


----------



## ncsg (2011 Április 14)

8


----------



## ncsg (2011 Április 14)

9


----------



## ncsg (2011 Április 14)

10


----------



## ncsg (2011 Április 14)

11


----------



## ncsg (2011 Április 14)

12


----------



## ncsg (2011 Április 14)

13


----------



## ncsg (2011 Április 14)

14


----------



## ncsg (2011 Április 14)

15


----------



## hgyozo (2011 Április 14)

Engem eBookok érdekelnének.


----------



## ncsg (2011 Április 14)

16


----------



## ncsg (2011 Április 14)

17


----------



## hgyozo (2011 Április 14)

hgyozo írta:


> Engem eBookok érdekelnének.



Persze magyarul.


----------



## hgyozo (2011 Április 14)

hgyozo írta:


> Persze magyarul.



De lehet, hogy csak számolnom kéne?


----------



## ncsg (2011 Április 14)

18


----------



## hgyozo (2011 Április 14)

hgyozo írta:


> De lehet, hogy csak számolnom kéne?



Azért én köszönök is: Sziasztok!


----------



## hgyozo (2011 Április 14)

5


----------



## ncsg (2011 Április 14)

Ez az oldal lehetőséget ad arra, hogy összeszedd rövid idő alatt a 20 hozzászólást. 
Ezért számolok.


----------



## hgyozo (2011 Április 14)

6


----------



## ncsg (2011 Április 14)

20


----------



## hgyozo (2011 Április 14)

ncsg írta:


> Ez az oldal lehetőséget ad arra, hogy összeszedd rövid idő alatt a 20 hozzászólást.
> Ezért számolok.



Igen, értem, csak szaporítottam a szót...


----------



## hgyozo (2011 Április 14)

hgyozo írta:


> Igen, értem, csak szaporítottam a szót...



Feleslegesen...


----------



## hgyozo (2011 Április 14)

9


----------



## hgyozo (2011 Április 14)

10


----------



## hgyozo (2011 Április 14)

11


----------



## hgyozo (2011 Április 14)

12


----------



## ncsg (2011 Április 14)

Sosem felesleges 



hgyozo írta:


> Feleslegesen...


----------



## hgyozo (2011 Április 14)

Persze a számolással hol teljesül, hogy "20 értelmes hozzászólás"?


----------



## hgyozo (2011 Április 14)

ncsg írta:


> Sosem felesleges


----------



## hgyozo (2011 Április 14)

15


----------



## hgyozo (2011 Április 14)

16


----------



## hgyozo (2011 Április 14)

17


----------



## hgyozo (2011 Április 14)

18


----------



## hgyozo (2011 Április 14)

19


----------



## hgyozo (2011 Április 14)

Ééééés végre!!!


----------



## hgyozo (2011 Április 14)

Na biztos ami biztos...


----------



## ordastoikennel (2011 Április 14)

Ez mire való?


----------



## ordastoikennel (2011 Április 14)

JA értem


----------



## ordastoikennel (2011 Április 14)

Nekem talán még a 48 óra nem telt le?


----------



## ordastoikennel (2011 Április 14)

Vagy nincs meg a 20 hozzászólás?


----------



## Nixyyy92 (2011 Április 14)

hi


----------



## Nixyyy92 (2011 Április 14)

19


----------



## Nixyyy92 (2011 Április 14)

.


----------



## Nixyyy92 (2011 Április 14)

naaa


----------



## Nixyyy92 (2011 Április 14)




----------



## Nixyyy92 (2011 Április 14)

13:26


----------



## Nixyyy92 (2011 Április 14)

13:27


----------



## Nixyyy92 (2011 Április 14)

13:28


----------



## Nixyyy92 (2011 Április 14)

13:29


----------



## Nixyyy92 (2011 Április 14)

kdfbgdkm


----------



## Nixyyy92 (2011 Április 14)

mit sütsz kis szűcs...


----------



## Nixyyy92 (2011 Április 14)

tán sós húst sütsz..?


----------



## Nixyyy92 (2011 Április 14)

...kis szűcs..


----------



## Nixyyy92 (2011 Április 14)

hakuna matata


----------



## Nixyyy92 (2011 Április 14)

milyen gyönyörű szó...


----------



## Nixyyy92 (2011 Április 14)

nem ráz, mégis jóóó....


----------



## ebihall (2011 Április 14)

Köszönöm a lehetőséget


----------



## ebihall (2011 Április 14)

kedves, hogy felhívjátok a figyelmet arra,


----------



## Nixyyy92 (2011 Április 14)

csak annyit jelent...


----------



## ebihall (2011 Április 14)

hogy léteznek olyan topikok is,


----------



## Nixyyy92 (2011 Április 14)

szép az élet itt lent


----------



## ebihall (2011 Április 14)

melyekben gyorsabban össze lehet szedni


----------



## Nixyyy92 (2011 Április 14)

tiszta élvezeeet


----------



## ebihall (2011 Április 14)

az aktív státuszhoz szükséges


----------



## Nixyyy92 (2011 Április 14)

a bölcseleeet...


----------



## ebihall (2011 Április 14)

20 db hozzászólást.


----------



## Nixyyy92 (2011 Április 14)

hakuna matataaa


----------



## ebihall (2011 Április 14)

Más kérdés, hogy


----------



## ebihall (2011 Április 14)

nem annyira értem, miért van


----------



## ebihall (2011 Április 14)

ez a 20 hozzászólásos korlát,


----------



## ebihall (2011 Április 14)

külön kiemelve, hogy


----------



## ebihall (2011 Április 14)

értelmes hozzászólások legyenek, ha


----------



## ebihall (2011 Április 14)

mindeközben ilyen és hasonló topikok lehetőséget nyújtanak


----------



## ebihall (2011 Április 14)

a korlátozás megkerülésére.


----------



## ebihall (2011 Április 14)

De a félreértések elkerülése végett azért elmondhatom, hogy örülök ennek a segítségnek!!

KÖSZI!


----------



## Nixyyy92 (2011 Április 14)

,kmfvlkdsnk


----------



## Nixyyy92 (2011 Április 14)

lkjxgkljhfdn


----------



## Nixyyy92 (2011 Április 14)

halihó


----------



## kisindo (2011 Április 14)

sziasztok mindenki


----------



## kisindo (2011 Április 14)

hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## kisindo (2011 Április 14)

muszasi


----------



## kisindo (2011 Április 14)

sziasztok


----------



## kisindo (2011 Április 14)

halihó


----------



## kisindo (2011 Április 14)

áááááááááá


----------



## kisindo (2011 Április 14)

banyek ez hosszú lesz


----------



## kisindo (2011 Április 14)

atya ég


----------



## kisindo (2011 Április 14)

magamnak írok tiszta jó


----------



## kisindo (2011 Április 14)

húúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúú


----------



## kisindo (2011 Április 14)

na helló


----------



## kisindo (2011 Április 14)

búúúúú


----------



## kisindo (2011 Április 14)

megőrülök


----------



## kisindo (2011 Április 14)

ez igy elég érdekes


----------



## kisindo (2011 Április 14)

most nézem ott hány óra van


----------



## kisindo (2011 Április 14)

bilebá


----------



## kisindo (2011 Április 14)

bölebé


----------



## kisindo (2011 Április 14)

ha ez se lesz jó...


----------



## kisindo (2011 Április 14)

na hátha


----------



## kisindo (2011 Április 14)

de sokáig tart jajaj


----------



## kisindo (2011 Április 14)

na hátha most jó lesz


----------



## kisindo (2011 Április 14)

gyáááááááááá


----------



## Bigi Boy (2011 Április 14)

Szép napot mindenkinek!


----------



## KoLi89 (2011 Április 14)

- Mi ez a nevetés, Jean?
- Derül az ég, uram.


----------



## KoLi89 (2011 Április 14)

szé jó napot!


----------



## KoLi89 (2011 Április 14)

- Jean, altassa el a tehenet.
- Minek, uram?
- Aludt tejet akarok inni.


----------



## KoLi89 (2011 Április 14)

- Jean, öntse ki ezt a vödör vizet az ablakon!
(hirtelen nagy sikítás)
- Jean, ki volt a vödörben?


----------



## KoLi89 (2011 Április 14)

- Jean, mi volt ez a nagy csörömpölés?
- Egy autó befordult a mellékutcába uram.
- És miért csörömpölt?
- Mert nem volt mellékutca.


----------



## KoLi89 (2011 Április 14)

- Jean, ma vendégek jönnek. Vágjunk jó képet hozzájuk!
- A falon lévő Munkácsy jó lesz, uram?


----------



## KoLi89 (2011 Április 14)

- Jean, eressze le az órámat az ablakon!
- Minek uram?
- Mert fel akarom húzni.


----------



## KoLi89 (2011 Április 14)

- Jean, átmegyek a bácsikámhoz.
- De uram, az eső szakad odakint.
- Nem baj, Jean, azt mondta az öreg, hogy akkor menjek, amikor jól esik.


----------



## KoLi89 (2011 Április 14)

- Attól tartok, Jean, hogy a cipőm nagyon neveletlen.
- Miből gondolja, uram?
- Abból, hogy állandóan rám ölti a nyelvét.


----------



## KoLi89 (2011 Április 14)

- Megyünk a pályaudvarra, Jean.
- De uram, hiszen a sógora csak holnap érkezik.
- Tudom, Jean, de holnap nem érek rá kimenni.


----------



## tuskenalint (2011 Április 14)

hello


----------



## tuskenalint (2011 Április 14)

mizu?


----------



## tuskenalint (2011 Április 14)

*semmii*

semmi


----------



## tuskenalint (2011 Április 14)

*a*

a


----------



## tuskenalint (2011 Április 14)

*b*

b


----------



## tuskenalint (2011 Április 14)

*soma*

soma


----------



## inq007 (2011 Április 14)

köszi a lehetőséget


----------



## inq007 (2011 Április 14)

mi a szokás? számolás és abc?


----------



## inq007 (2011 Április 14)

5


----------



## inq007 (2011 Április 14)

jaj a4 kimaradt


----------



## inq007 (2011 Április 14)

Abc


----------



## inq007 (2011 Április 14)

már 5 üzenet


----------



## inq007 (2011 Április 14)

rgt


----------



## inq007 (2011 Április 14)

hj


----------



## inq007 (2011 Április 14)

gh


----------



## inq007 (2011 Április 14)

f


----------



## inq007 (2011 Április 14)

fg


----------



## Matrines (2011 Április 14)

gondolkodom


----------



## Matrines (2011 Április 14)

még mindig


----------



## Matrines (2011 Április 14)

igen


----------



## Matrines (2011 Április 14)

tök jó ez az oldal


----------



## Matrines (2011 Április 14)

legalább is én élvezem


----------



## Matrines (2011 Április 14)

jó hideg lehet kenedába most


----------



## Matrines (2011 Április 14)

ohhh


----------



## Matrines (2011 Április 14)

ohhohoho


----------



## Matrines (2011 Április 14)

aham


----------



## Matrines (2011 Április 14)

harcosok


----------



## Matrines (2011 Április 14)

ez egy vicc


----------



## Matrines (2011 Április 14)

wow


----------



## Matrines (2011 Április 14)

omg


----------



## Matrines (2011 Április 14)

ajjjaj


----------



## Matrines (2011 Április 14)

kk


----------



## Matrines (2011 Április 14)

ajja


----------



## Matrines (2011 Április 14)

még még még


----------



## Matrines (2011 Április 14)

hi


----------



## gothicraven (2011 Április 14)

“A lelki béke abból származik, ha megértjük és elfogadjuk, hogy kevesen látják pont olyannak a világot, mint amilyennek mi.”
(*Andrew Matthews – Hallgass a szívedre*)


----------



## gothicraven (2011 Április 14)

“A nagy kérdés nem az, mit hoz a holnap?
Az igazi kérdés, mit hoz a tegnap?”
(*Márai Sándor*)


----------



## gothicraven (2011 Április 14)

Hűha... komoly eszmecserék...


----------



## gothicraven (2011 Április 14)

Wowow


----------



## Denisa Wry (2011 Április 14)

Hahó!


----------



## Denisa Wry (2011 Április 14)

Jelen vagyok.


----------



## Denisa Wry (2011 Április 14)

Ráadásul már nagyon régen regisztráltam...


----------



## Denisa Wry (2011 Április 14)

Miért felejtette el?!


----------



## Denisa Wry (2011 Április 14)

Szóval, akkor legyen.


----------



## Denisa Wry (2011 Április 14)

Gyúrok a 20-ra...


----------



## Denisa Wry (2011 Április 14)

Ejj...


----------



## Denisa Wry (2011 Április 14)

de sok van még...


----------



## Denisa Wry (2011 Április 14)

:d


----------



## Denisa Wry (2011 Április 14)

Pont ennyi...


----------



## Denisa Wry (2011 Április 14)

Ahh... De mért kell ez?!


----------



## Denisa Wry (2011 Április 14)

De azért


----------



## Denisa Wry (2011 Április 14)

Poén..


----------



## Denisa Wry (2011 Április 14)

De remélem,


----------



## Denisa Wry (2011 Április 14)

ezeket


----------



## Denisa Wry (2011 Április 14)

azért


----------



## Denisa Wry (2011 Április 14)

nem


----------



## Denisa Wry (2011 Április 14)

nagyon


----------



## Denisa Wry (2011 Április 14)

olvassgatjátok,


----------



## Denisa Wry (2011 Április 14)

mert


----------



## Denisa Wry (2011 Április 14)

nincs túl sok értelme... 

Pusza mindenkinek!  MEGVAN!!!


----------



## halfmen (2011 Április 14)

Üdvözlök mindenkit !


----------



## halfmen (2011 Április 14)

Hello


----------



## halfmen (2011 Április 14)

Hi


----------



## halfmen (2011 Április 14)

a


----------



## halfmen (2011 Április 14)

b


----------



## halfmen (2011 Április 14)

c


----------



## halfmen (2011 Április 14)

d


----------



## halfmen (2011 Április 14)

e


----------



## Don Savian (2011 Április 14)

muahah


----------



## Don Savian (2011 Április 14)

a


----------



## erci89 (2011 Április 14)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


Köszike


----------



## erci89 (2011 Április 14)

Hello 
Remélem gyorsan összejön.


----------



## redfox2 (2011 Április 14)

Helló


----------



## Mattdesign87 (2011 Április 14)

*Jelenleti iv*

Udvozlok mindenkit


----------



## Mattdesign87 (2011 Április 14)

*hello*

Udvozlet


----------



## Mattdesign87 (2011 Április 14)

*Jelenleti iv*

Hello


----------



## illeszsolt3 (2011 Április 14)

hello


----------



## pisti0912 (2011 Április 14)

sziasztok


----------



## pisti0912 (2011 Április 14)

köszi h gyűjthetek komikat!


----------



## illeszsolt3 (2011 Április 14)

szeretem a jó zenét és a csülköt pékné módra


----------



## pisti0912 (2011 Április 14)

hát még csak 4 van szal itt leszek egy darabig! Bocsi


----------



## pisti0912 (2011 Április 14)

Szal üdv Debrecen mellöl! Hajdúsámsonból!


----------



## pisti0912 (2011 Április 14)

Am ilyenkor már nem sok ember van fent!


----------



## illeszsolt3 (2011 Április 14)

a rock örök és halhatatlan, hogy te is az legyél sok csűlköt egyél


----------



## buddymajki (2011 Április 14)

Sziasztok... új vagyok a fórumon... 20 hozzászólás kéne, hogy le tudjam szedni a Kodály 333-at... :S csak mindjárt itt az államvizsgája Barátnémnek, és kéne neki...


----------



## pisti0912 (2011 Április 14)

ÁÁÁÁhhh....még nagyon sok kell!!!!


----------



## illeszsolt3 (2011 Április 14)

a hajamat leperzselé az a tűzforró eperzselé


----------



## buddymajki (2011 Április 14)

Budapestről írok, és már csak 19 mondat, meg 48 óra hiányzik a könyvhöz


----------



## pisti0912 (2011 Április 14)

Bírom a rockot meg a csülköt is!!!!!!


----------



## illeszsolt3 (2011 Április 14)

szép álmokat megyek aludni


----------



## buddymajki (2011 Április 14)

Már csak 18


----------



## buddymajki (2011 Április 14)

Nincs itt valaki, aki 20 felett van?


----------



## buddymajki (2011 Április 14)

Mármint hozzászólásban...


----------



## buddymajki (2011 Április 14)

Ha valaki, akkor szóljon


----------



## pisti0912 (2011 Április 14)

még kb 10


----------



## buddymajki (2011 Április 14)

valaki biztos van


----------



## buddymajki (2011 Április 14)

Senki?


----------



## pisti0912 (2011 Április 14)

de nemt om pontosan..


----------



## illeszsolt3 (2011 Április 14)

halihó


----------



## buddymajki (2011 Április 14)

Amúgy jó ez a fórum, csak nem értem ezt a 20 szólásos 2 napig várást...


----------



## buddymajki (2011 Április 14)

jhajj, ebből így nem lesz államvizsgára könyv :S


----------



## buddymajki (2011 Április 14)

Hmm hmm


----------



## buddymajki (2011 Április 14)

no?


----------



## buddymajki (2011 Április 14)

Már csak 18


----------



## pisti0912 (2011 Április 14)

le akarok tölteni egy számalapot


----------



## buddymajki (2011 Április 14)

ööö akarom mondani 7


----------



## buddymajki (2011 Április 14)

én is szeretnék tölteni...


----------



## buddymajki (2011 Április 14)

Csak nem lehet majd még 2 napig... de remélem utána igen...


----------



## tulabogyo (2011 Április 14)

Sziasztok, én is jelen


----------



## pisti0912 (2011 Április 14)

áhhh sok ez a 20 komi


----------



## buddymajki (2011 Április 14)

4


----------



## buddymajki (2011 Április 14)

Ennek mi az értelme szerintetek?


----------



## tulabogyo (2011 Április 14)

hello


----------



## ibii (2011 Április 14)

Sziaztok!
Nemrég regisztráltam és még csak most kezdek ismerkedni az oldallal.


----------



## tulabogyo (2011 Április 14)

jó móka


----------



## buddymajki (2011 Április 14)

Mert én nem értem...


----------



## tulabogyo (2011 Április 14)

szuperjó


----------



## buddymajki (2011 Április 14)

1?


----------



## tulabogyo (2011 Április 14)

és a végén nem kapod meg amit szeretnél


----------



## buddymajki (2011 Április 14)

elvileg 2 nap múlva letölthetem?


----------



## tulabogyo (2011 Április 14)

juhé
van 20 mp korlát is
bruhahahahaha


----------



## buddymajki (2011 Április 14)

remélem megkapom


----------



## tulabogyo (2011 Április 14)

már csak 14
jeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## tulabogyo (2011 Április 14)

tam tarrararam


----------



## tulabogyo (2011 Április 14)

már csak 11
10x20 mp


----------



## tulabogyo (2011 Április 14)

már csak 11
10x20 mp


----------



## tulabogyo (2011 Április 14)

sááááláláláláláláááááááááá


----------



## pisti0912 (2011 Április 14)

jaj gyerünk már


----------



## tulabogyo (2011 Április 14)

tumtumtumtum


----------



## tulabogyo (2011 Április 14)

izémeghozémegatöbbi


----------



## tulabogyo (2011 Április 14)

száguldok
már csak 7


----------



## tulabogyo (2011 Április 14)

5


----------



## tulabogyo (2011 Április 14)

6


----------



## tulabogyo (2011 Április 14)

4


----------



## pisti0912 (2011 Április 14)

hajrá...hajrá


----------



## tulabogyo (2011 Április 14)

3


----------



## pisti0912 (2011 Április 14)

ddgfsdg


----------



## tulabogyo (2011 Április 14)

1


----------



## pisti0912 (2011 Április 14)

éjkléfuzgg


----------



## tulabogyo (2011 Április 14)

na, most kiderül


----------



## tulabogyo (2011 Április 14)

+1 mert lelkes vagyokPP


----------



## pisti0912 (2011 Április 14)

sdfyghdxhj


----------



## pisti0912 (2011 Április 14)

b............meg


----------



## pisti0912 (2011 Április 14)

jaj....nem bírom


----------



## pisti0912 (2011 Április 14)

sos


----------



## pisti0912 (2011 Április 14)

ha igaz már csak 2


----------



## ibii (2011 Április 14)

*Szaiztok!*

Sziasztok!


----------



## ibii (2011 Április 14)

halika!


----------



## pisti0912 (2011 Április 14)

de nemn érdekel menni kelllllll


----------



## pisti0912 (2011 Április 14)

JAJ elegem van


----------



## ibii (2011 Április 14)

Kicsit irígylem azokat akiknek már 23 van...


----------



## ibii (2011 Április 14)

Itt most mindenki Magyar?


----------



## ibii (2011 Április 14)

7 )


----------



## ibii (2011 Április 14)

Legyünk optimisták...


----------



## ibii (2011 Április 14)

Úgysincs más választásunk.


----------



## ibii (2011 Április 14)

10)


----------



## ibii (2011 Április 14)

11


----------



## ibii (2011 Április 14)

blabla


----------



## ibii (2011 Április 14)

blablablablablablablabla


----------



## ibii (2011 Április 14)

blblblba


----------



## ibii (2011 Április 14)

15


----------



## ibii (2011 Április 14)

16


----------



## ibii (2011 Április 14)

blba


----------



## ibii (2011 Április 14)

18


----------



## ibii (2011 Április 14)

Mindjárt itt a Húsvét!


----------



## ibii (2011 Április 14)

És már itt is van!


----------



## ibii (2011 Április 14)

Ez pedig a ráadás


----------



## enybari (2011 Április 14)

*hello*

jo estet mindenkinek!


----------



## enybari (2011 Április 14)

*hello*

hello


----------



## enybari (2011 Április 14)

13


----------



## enybari (2011 Április 14)




----------



## enybari (2011 Április 14)




----------



## szabózsuzsi (2011 Április 14)

Még nyílnak a völgyben a kerti virágok,


----------



## enybari (2011 Április 14)




----------



## szabózsuzsi (2011 Április 14)

Még zöldel a nyárfa az ablak előtt,


----------



## enybari (2011 Április 14)

:--:


----------



## szabózsuzsi (2011 Április 14)

De látod amottan a téli világot?


----------



## szabózsuzsi (2011 Április 14)

Már hó takará el a bérci tetőt.


----------



## szabózsuzsi (2011 Április 14)

Még ifjú szívemben a lángsugarú nyár


----------



## szabózsuzsi (2011 Április 14)

S még benne virít az egész kikelet,


----------



## szabózsuzsi (2011 Április 14)

De íme, sötét hajam őszbe vegyül már,


----------



## szabózsuzsi (2011 Április 14)

A tél dere már megüté fejemet.


----------



## szabózsuzsi (2011 Április 14)

Elhull a virág, eliramlik az élet...


----------



## szabózsuzsi (2011 Április 14)

Ülj, hitvesem, ülj az ölembe ide!


----------



## szabózsuzsi (2011 Április 14)

Ki most fejedet kebelemre tevéd le,


----------



## szabózsuzsi (2011 Április 14)

Holnap nem omolsz-e sírom fölibe?


----------



## enybari (2011 Április 14)




----------



## szabózsuzsi (2011 Április 14)

Ó mondd: ha előbb halok el, tetemimre


----------



## szabózsuzsi (2011 Április 14)

Könnyezve borítasz-e szemfödelet?


----------



## enybari (2011 Április 14)

igeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeennnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## szabózsuzsi (2011 Április 14)

S rábírhat-e majdan egy ifjú szerelme,


----------



## szabózsuzsi (2011 Április 14)

Hogy elhagyod érte az én nevemet?


----------



## enybari (2011 Április 14)

bizonyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## szabózsuzsi (2011 Április 14)

Ha eldobod egykor az özvegyi fátyolt,


----------



## szabózsuzsi (2011 Április 14)

Fejfámra sötét lobogóul akaszd,


----------



## szabózsuzsi (2011 Április 14)

Én feljövök érte a síri világból


----------



## enybari (2011 Április 14)

okkkkkkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## szabózsuzsi (2011 Április 14)

Az éj közepén, s oda leviszem azt,


----------



## enybari (2011 Április 14)

ibii írta:


> blblblba


whatttttt?


----------



## szabózsuzsi (2011 Április 14)

Letörölni véle könnyűimet érted,


----------



## enybari (2011 Április 14)

szabózsuzsi írta:


> Már hó takará el a bérci tetőt.


szeppppppppppp


----------



## szabózsuzsi (2011 Április 14)

Ki könnyedén elfeledéd hívedet,


----------



## szabózsuzsi (2011 Április 14)

S e szív sebeit bekötözni, ki téged


----------



## cs23kukac (2011 Április 14)

**

Juhééé


----------



## szabózsuzsi (2011 Április 14)

Még akkor is, ott is, örökre szeret!


----------



## enybari (2011 Április 14)

kata30 írta:


> 11


11111111111111111111111


----------



## szabózsuzsi (2011 Április 14)

*Petőfi Sándor: Szeptember végén*


----------



## enybari (2011 Április 14)

szabózsuzsi írta:


> Ki könnyedén elfeledéd hívedet,


szomoru


----------



## enybari (2011 Április 14)

illeszsolt3 írta:


> halihó


hali


----------



## cs23kukac (2011 Április 14)

**

123456
111213141516
31121112111411151116
1321123112311431153116
fojt...


----------



## enybari (2011 Április 14)

Slasher írta:


> Szép jó estét mindenkinek!


viszont


----------



## cs23kukac (2011 Április 14)

1113122112132112132114132115132116


----------



## cs23kukac (2011 Április 14)

enybari írta:


> viszont



Viszont mindenki


----------



## enybari (2011 Április 14)

KAZRAAT írta:


> aujszjrxnzv


bfgs d.;re eir ohrih gurh iowyh oi iortfyheio


----------



## enybari (2011 Április 14)

KoLi89 írta:


> Üdvözlet!


udvvvvvvvvv


----------



## enybari (2011 Április 14)

erla írta:


> mi


hogyan?


----------



## cs23kukac (2011 Április 14)

"Terepen járó autók, ukrán végre hajtók"


----------



## enybari (2011 Április 14)

pooly írta:


> aaaaaaaaaaaa


bbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbb


----------



## pintimo (2011 Április 14)

Nagyon jó receptek vannak itt, köszönöm.


----------



## cs23kukac (2011 Április 14)

"30-40 milla, meg egy két fegyveres gorilla"


----------



## cs23kukac (2011 Április 14)

enybari írta:


> bbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbb



cccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccc


----------



## cs23kukac (2011 Április 14)

[đ


----------



## cs23kukac (2011 Április 14)

hahóóóóóóóóó


----------



## cs23kukac (2011 Április 14)

héhahóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóó


----------



## cs23kukac (2011 Április 14)

hajóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóó


----------



## cs23kukac (2011 Április 14)

hejhóóóó


----------



## cs23kukac (2011 Április 14)

hulllóóóóóóóóóóóó


----------



## cs23kukac (2011 Április 14)

66666666666666666666666667


----------



## cs23kukac (2011 Április 14)

@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@


----------



## cs23kukac (2011 Április 14)

"mikor minden véget ér"


----------



## cs23kukac (2011 Április 14)

"nézz rám, fogd meg a kezem"


----------



## cs23kukac (2011 Április 14)

"szorítsd meg bátran"


----------



## cs23kukac (2011 Április 14)

"míg lehunyom a szemem"


----------



## cs23kukac (2011 Április 14)

"mennyire fájt, mikor elmentél"


----------



## Fannushka (2011 Április 14)

sziasztok


----------



## Fannushka (2011 Április 14)

miért is van ez ha nekem gyorsan kellene egy fontos dokumentum amit csak itt találtam meg :/


----------



## marrr (2011 Április 14)

Sziasztok!
Ez egy nagyon jó kérdés.


----------



## marrr (2011 Április 14)

A francba, ezt két hozzászólásban is leírhattam volna...


----------



## katrina87 (2011 Április 15)

hi


----------



## katrina87 (2011 Április 15)

sziasztok


----------



## katrina87 (2011 Április 15)

hello


----------



## katrina87 (2011 Április 15)

ez már a negyedik lesz


----------



## katrina87 (2011 Április 15)

ne haragudjatok


----------



## katrina87 (2011 Április 15)

...


----------



## katrina87 (2011 Április 15)

....


----------



## katrina87 (2011 Április 15)

.....


----------



## katrina87 (2011 Április 15)

......


----------



## katrina87 (2011 Április 15)

.........


----------



## katrina87 (2011 Április 15)

..........


----------



## katrina87 (2011 Április 15)

....................


----------



## katrina87 (2011 Április 15)

............................................


----------



## katrina87 (2011 Április 15)

..................................................................................................


----------



## katrina87 (2011 Április 15)

.


----------



## katrina87 (2011 Április 15)

..


----------



## katrina87 (2011 Április 15)

......................................


----------



## katrina87 (2011 Április 15)

húúú, mindjárt végzek


----------



## katrina87 (2011 Április 15)

......................


----------



## katrina87 (2011 Április 15)

....................................................................................................................


----------



## katrina87 (2011 Április 15)

............................................................................................................................................................................


----------



## Lajika255 (2011 Április 15)

1. hsz heloo


----------



## Bigi Boy (2011 Április 15)

A zene az gyógyít!


----------



## Hajnalj (2011 Április 15)

szuper vagykiss köszi


----------



## karaly (2011 Április 15)

hgfdhgfd


----------



## karaly (2011 Április 15)

hgfd


----------



## karaly (2011 Április 15)

hello


----------



## karaly (2011 Április 15)

hello14


----------



## karaly (2011 Április 15)

hello15


----------



## karaly (2011 Április 15)

hello16


----------



## karaly (2011 Április 15)

hello17


----------



## karaly (2011 Április 15)

hello18


----------



## karaly (2011 Április 15)

hello19


----------



## karaly (2011 Április 15)

hello020


----------



## karaly (2011 Április 15)

hello 21


----------



## maroy01 (2011 Április 15)

Sziasztok!


----------



## linajozsika (2011 Április 15)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg





Wulfi írta:


> Köszi, Melitta! kiss


----------



## linajozsika (2011 Április 15)

:d


----------



## Monamaci (2011 Április 15)

Nagyon jó képek!!


----------



## linajozsika (2011 Április 15)

enybari írta:


>


----------



## Monamaci (2011 Április 15)

Az tuti!


----------



## Monamaci (2011 Április 15)

Szerintem iagazad van!


----------



## linajozsika (2011 Április 15)

:razz:


Rozella írta:


> [FONT=&quot]Az élet túl rövid ahhoz, hogy ne szeresd azt, amit csinálsz.
> [/FONT] *"Ray Krock"*​


----------



## linajozsika (2011 Április 15)

linajozsika írta:


> :razz:


----------



## Monamaci (2011 Április 15)

Szerintem is!


----------



## Monamaci (2011 Április 15)

Elmegy szódával!


----------



## linajozsika (2011 Április 15)




----------



## Monamaci (2011 Április 15)

Thanks!


----------



## linajozsika (2011 Április 15)

Babam1 írta:


> 12


----------



## Monamaci (2011 Április 15)

Köszi!


----------



## linajozsika (2011 Április 15)

Bigi Boy írta:


> A zene az gyógyít!


----------



## Monamaci (2011 Április 15)

Remélem!


----------



## Monamaci (2011 Április 15)

nemtudod letranszponálni?


----------



## Monamaci (2011 Április 15)

jóóóóóóóó!


----------



## linajozsika (2011 Április 15)

linajozsika írta:


>


----------



## Monamaci (2011 Április 15)

szerintem torrent oldalon megtalálod!


----------



## Monamaci (2011 Április 15)

Torrent oldalon fellelhetőek!


----------



## linajozsika (2011 Április 15)




----------



## Monamaci (2011 Április 15)

tetszik!


----------



## Monamaci (2011 Április 15)

Már jó lenne nekem is ha meglenne 20!


----------



## Monamaci (2011 Április 15)

már jó lenne ha nekem is meglenne a 20


----------



## linajozsika (2011 Április 15)

kiss


pijama írta:


> sziasztok


----------



## linajozsika (2011 Április 15)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


Pás


----------



## linajozsika (2011 Április 15)

A zene örök!


----------



## linajozsika (2011 Április 15)

Monamaci írta:


> Már jó lenne nekem is ha meglenne 20!


Nekem se ártana ..


----------



## linajozsika (2011 Április 15)

linajozsika írta:


> Pás


----------



## almaaaaa (2011 Április 15)

*1*

1


----------



## almaaaaa (2011 Április 15)

*2*

2


----------



## almaaaaa (2011 Április 15)

*3*

3


----------



## almaaaaa (2011 Április 15)

*4*

4


----------



## almaaaaa (2011 Április 15)

*5*

5


----------



## almaaaaa (2011 Április 15)

*6*

6


----------



## almaaaaa (2011 Április 15)

*7*

7


----------



## almaaaaa (2011 Április 15)

*8*

8


----------



## almaaaaa (2011 Április 15)

*9*

9


----------



## almaaaaa (2011 Április 15)

*10*

10


----------



## almaaaaa (2011 Április 15)

*11*

11


----------



## almaaaaa (2011 Április 15)

*12*

12


----------



## almaaaaa (2011 Április 15)

*13*

13


----------



## almaaaaa (2011 Április 15)

*14*

14


----------



## almaaaaa (2011 Április 15)

*15*

15


----------



## almaaaaa (2011 Április 15)

*16*

16


----------



## almaaaaa (2011 Április 15)

*17*

17


----------



## almaaaaa (2011 Április 15)

*18*

18


----------



## almaaaaa (2011 Április 15)

*19*

19


----------



## nignora (2011 Április 15)

köszönöm Andris


----------



## almaaaaa (2011 Április 15)

*20*

20


----------



## Bigi Boy (2011 Április 15)

Imádom a hangszerem!


----------



## lilakod (2011 Április 15)

sziasztok!


----------



## lilakod (2011 Április 15)

tudjátok mi az a lila köd?


----------



## lilakod (2011 Április 15)

azon kívül, hogy könyveskávézó


----------



## slidwer (2011 Április 15)

Üdv mindenkinek és szép napot!


----------



## slidwer (2011 Április 15)

Furi ez a 20as limit de legalább sok érdekességet lehet nézegetni


----------



## slidwer (2011 Április 15)

Kicsit furinak tűnik, hogy emiatt létrejön egy 14300-as fósum topic


----------



## D0rcsi (2011 Április 15)

ok


----------



## D0rcsi (2011 Április 15)

2


----------



## D0rcsi (2011 Április 15)

3


----------



## D0rcsi (2011 Április 15)

4


----------



## D0rcsi (2011 Április 15)

5


----------



## D0rcsi (2011 Április 15)

6


----------



## D0rcsi (2011 Április 15)

7


----------



## D0rcsi (2011 Április 15)

8


----------



## D0rcsi (2011 Április 15)

9


----------



## D0rcsi (2011 Április 15)

10


----------



## D0rcsi (2011 Április 15)

11


----------



## D0rcsi (2011 Április 15)

12


----------



## D0rcsi (2011 Április 15)

13


----------



## D0rcsi (2011 Április 15)

14


----------



## D0rcsi (2011 Április 15)

15


----------



## D0rcsi (2011 Április 15)

16


----------



## D0rcsi (2011 Április 15)

17


----------



## D0rcsi (2011 Április 15)

18


----------



## D0rcsi (2011 Április 15)

19


----------



## D0rcsi (2011 Április 15)

20


----------



## borbaas (2011 Április 15)

Köszi a sok segítséget!!!!


----------



## slidwer (2011 Április 15)

hűű itt milyen sok okos ember van


----------



## slidwer (2011 Április 15)

még 20ig is el tudnak számolni)


----------



## baratha (2011 Április 15)

Köszönöm, nagyon megszerettem egy dalt, és ezért most a szövegét beírom


----------



## baratha (2011 Április 15)

Most elmondom, mid vagyok, mid nem neked.


----------



## baratha (2011 Április 15)

Vártál ha magadról szép éneket,


----------



## baratha (2011 Április 15)

dícsérő éneked én nem leszek,


----------



## baratha (2011 Április 15)

mi más is lehetnék: csak csönd neked.


----------



## baratha (2011 Április 15)

E szó jó: csönd vagyok, csönded vagyok.


----------



## baratha (2011 Április 15)

Ha rám így kedved van maradhatok,


----------



## baratha (2011 Április 15)

ülhetsz csak tűrve, hogy dal nem dicsér,


----------



## baratha (2011 Április 15)

se jel, se láng csak csönd, mely égig ér.


----------



## baratha (2011 Április 15)

S folytatom mid vagyok, mid nem neked,


----------



## baratha (2011 Április 15)

ha vártál lángot, az nem lehetek,


----------



## Domi12 (2011 Április 15)

Sziasztok )


----------



## baratha (2011 Április 15)

fölébem hajolj, lásd hamu vagyok,


----------



## baratha (2011 Április 15)

belőlem csak jövőd jósolhatod.


----------



## Domi12 (2011 Április 15)

Valakinek nincs meg a Nox - Hol volt, hol nem zenei alapja? :|


----------



## baratha (2011 Április 15)

Most elmondtam mid vagyok, mid nem neked.


----------



## baratha (2011 Április 15)

Vártál ha magadról szép éneket,


----------



## baratha (2011 Április 15)

dícsérő éneked én nem leszek,


----------



## baratha (2011 Április 15)

mi más is lehetnék: csak csönd neked.


----------



## Domi12 (2011 Április 15)

Fontos lenne...


----------



## baratha (2011 Április 15)

szóval ezt a számot el is viszem magammal holnap, mert túrázni megyek ... 56km, remélem nem fog esni


----------



## baratha (2011 Április 15)

azért azt a nőt, aki ezt a számot megérti, és el is fogadja, az elveszem feleségül


----------



## baratha (2011 Április 15)

azt hiszem a 20 hozzászólás meg is van...

tádám

a Nox meg azért nem annyira jó, sajnálom


----------



## Applejamlady (2011 Április 15)

:dd


----------



## Applejamlady (2011 Április 15)




----------



## Applejamlady (2011 Április 15)




----------



## Applejamlady (2011 Április 15)




----------



## Applejamlady (2011 Április 15)

:shock:


----------



## ardenth (2011 Április 15)

sziasztok


----------



## ardenth (2011 Április 15)

bocsi a számokért


----------



## ardenth (2011 Április 15)




----------



## ardenth (2011 Április 15)

4


----------



## ardenth (2011 Április 15)

5


----------



## ardenth (2011 Április 15)

6


----------



## ardenth (2011 Április 15)

7


----------



## ardenth (2011 Április 15)

8


----------



## ardenth (2011 Április 15)

9


----------



## ardenth (2011 Április 15)

10


----------



## ardenth (2011 Április 15)

11


----------



## ardenth (2011 Április 15)

12


----------



## ardenth (2011 Április 15)

13


----------



## Uncas78 (2011 Április 15)

*Jelen*

Jelen 3


----------



## ardenth (2011 Április 15)

14


----------



## Uncas78 (2011 Április 15)

Jelen 4


----------



## ardenth (2011 Április 15)

15


----------



## ardenth (2011 Április 15)

16


----------



## Uncas78 (2011 Április 15)

Jelen 5


----------



## ardenth (2011 Április 15)

17


----------



## Uncas78 (2011 Április 15)

6


----------



## Uncas78 (2011 Április 15)

7


----------



## ardenth (2011 Április 15)

18


----------



## ardenth (2011 Április 15)

na még 2


----------



## ardenth (2011 Április 15)

még 1


----------



## ardenth (2011 Április 15)

kész


----------



## Uncas78 (2011 Április 15)

8


----------



## Uncas78 (2011 Április 15)

9


----------



## Uncas78 (2011 Április 15)

fele megvan.


----------



## Uncas78 (2011 Április 15)

11


----------



## Uncas78 (2011 Április 15)

12


----------



## Uncas78 (2011 Április 15)

13


----------



## Uncas78 (2011 Április 15)

14


----------



## Uncas78 (2011 Április 15)

15


----------



## Uncas78 (2011 Április 15)

16


----------



## H.Vica (2011 Április 15)

*Szia!*

Szia!


----------



## Uncas78 (2011 Április 15)

Meg 4.


----------



## Uncas78 (2011 Április 15)

18


----------



## Uncas78 (2011 Április 15)

Majdnem megvan.


----------



## Uncas78 (2011 Április 15)

Es megvan.


----------



## Uncas78 (2011 Április 15)

Megvan a hozzaszolasok szama?


----------



## mandulo (2011 Április 15)

Örülök, hogy itt lehetek.


----------



## redfox2 (2011 Április 15)

Furcsa: az ember eddig észre se vette, milyen komoly különbség van a férfi és nő között. A férfi, ha kétségbeesik, a haját tépi. A nő a szemöldökét. A férfi, ha beleszeret valakibe, leveleket ír neki. A nő, ha leveleket ír valakinek, beleszeret. A goromba férfi üt. A goromba nő sír. A szelíd férfi simogat. A szelíd nő sír. A férfi féltékeny. A nő irigy. A férfi a kapott csóknak örül, a nő az adott csóknak. A férfi egyetlen estén se mondja el, mit csinált egész nap. A nő elmondja, mit csinált egész nap. De nem azt csinálta.


----------



## redfox2 (2011 Április 15)

Megpróbálta simogatni a jégesőt, feleségül venni az árvizet és szakítani a földrengéssel. Nézd, olvasó: így harcolsz a nőért, amikor szeretnéd; ellene, amikor a tiéd; és szeretnél végül megszabadulni tőle, amikor már rég a tiéd. Még egyszer mondom: a nő erősebb nálad, függetlenül attól, milyen szabadságjogai vannak; erősebb, mert te mindig kívánod őt, ő pedig csak időnként téged. Erősebb nálad, mert szebb és igényesebb. Erősebb nálad, mert te gyöngébb vagy nála. Mert ha ütöd, neked fáj; ha bünteted, te szenvedsz; ha elhagyod, te vagy elhagyott; ha boldoggá teszed, ő lesz boldog, és ha boldogtalanná teszed, te leszel boldogtalan.


----------



## redfox2 (2011 Április 15)

Ilyenek a nők. Tizenötször eldobnak valamit, amiről azután, ha végképp elhagyták, rájönnek, hogy a legdrágább kincsük volt.


----------



## redfox2 (2011 Április 15)

Nincs az a nő, aki életében egyszer ne csinálna bolondot magából.


----------



## redfox2 (2011 Április 15)

Egyvalami teljes képtelenség: rávenni a nőket, hogy hallgassanak a józan észre! Mintha hiányozna egy kerekük! Beszélhetnek nekem a női ösztönről, ország-világ tudja, hogy könnyű prédái a szélhámos csirkefogóknak! Tíz között egy sincs, aki rájönne, hogy gazemberrel áll szemben; kihasználhatja őket bármelyik jóképű, sima modorú csibész!


----------



## redfox2 (2011 Április 15)

Sok férfi jobban járna, ha magát venné el feleségül, mint azokat a szeleburdi fruskákat, akik manapság szaladgálnak, és többet mutogatnak magukból, mint amennyit a Teremtő valaha is szándékolt.


----------



## adam1292 (2011 Április 15)

Üdv mindenkinek!


----------



## alice14 (2011 Április 15)

sziasztok


----------



## bubal (2011 Április 15)

m


----------



## bubal (2011 Április 15)

i


----------



## bubal (2011 Április 15)

t


----------



## bubal (2011 Április 15)

í


----------



## alice14 (2011 Április 15)

mizu?


----------



## alice14 (2011 Április 15)

írok pár viccet


----------



## alice14 (2011 Április 15)

- Az én vejem áldott jó ember! - dicsekszik az anyós a vendégeknek - Mindenhová elvisz...
A vő rezignáltan teszi hozzá:
- Ez igaz. De a mama mindenhonnan visszatalál.


----------



## alice14 (2011 Április 15)

A szőke nő megáll egy kirakat előtt, és olvasni kezdi a kifüggesztett reklámtáblát:
"AMIT NEM LÁT A KIRAKATBAN, MEGTALÁLJA A BOLTBAN!"
Erre bemegy és azt kérdezi:
- Tessék mondani, itt van az anyukám?
- Miért lenne itt?
- Mert a kirakatban nem látom...


----------



## alice14 (2011 Április 15)

Még fiatal ügyvéd voltam, épp megkaptam az irodámat, s már vártam is, kik jönnek.
Kis idő múlva az üvegajtómon keresztül emberi árnyékot vettem észre, s úgy gondoltam, az első ügyfelemre jó benyomást kell tennem, ezért felvettem a telefonkagylót és képzelt beszélgetésbe kezdtem.
Valahogy így hangzott: - Igen, Mr John, megpróbálok időt szakítani az Ön jelentéktelen kis ügyére is, csak az az igazság, nagyon elfoglalt vagyok, hisz tudja, sok az ügyfél.
Ekkor letettem a kagylót, és gondolván, hogy nagy hatással voltam első ügyfelemre, így szóltam:
- Jó napot! Kérem foglaljon helyet! Miben lehetek szolgálatára?
És a válasz:
- A telefonszerelő vagyok, mondták, hogy itt még nincs bekapcsolva a telefon!


----------



## alice14 (2011 Április 15)

- Mi az abszolút pletyka?
- ???
- Amikor a néma elmondja a süketnek, hogy a vak látta a bénát szaladni.


----------



## alice14 (2011 Április 15)

- Kisasszony, ez már mégiscsak felháborító, ezen a héten már az ötödik gyalogost üti el!
- Miért, mennyit lehet?


----------



## alice14 (2011 Április 15)

- Papa! Papa! - kiabál a fiú a kertből. - Most lopták el a kocsinkat!
- Láttad, ki vitte el?
- Igen!
- Felismernéd?
- Nem, de felírtam a kocsi rendszámát.


----------



## alice14 (2011 Április 15)

Amikor egy férfi grillsütésre szánja el magát, a következő eseménysorozat indul el:
1. A férfi előveszi a kerti grillt és a faszenet.
2. A nő letakarítja a grillrácsot.
3. A nő lemegy a zöldségeshez.
4. A nő lemegy a henteshez.
5. A nő előkészíti a salátát és a zöldségeket.
6. A nő előkészíti a húst a sütéshez.
7. A nő egy tálcára készíti a fűszernövényeket a szükséges eszközökkel.
8. A nő kiviszi a lesikált grillt és a tálcát a férfinek, aki elterülve sört iszik.
9. A férfi elhelyezi a hússzeleteket a grillen.
10. A nő bemegy és megterít.
11. A nő elkészíti a zöldségeket.
12. A nő kimegy, hogy szóljon a férfinek, hogy a hús épp odaég.
13. A férfi leveszi az odaégett húst, és átadja a nőnek.
14. A nő tálal.
15. A férfi italt tölt.
16. A nő leszedi az asztalt.
17. A nő elmosogat és rendberakja a konyhát.
18. A férfi otthagyja a grillt, mert még van rajta némi parázs.
19. A férfi megkérdezi a nőtől, hogy örül-e, hogy ma nem neki kellett főznie.
20. És bizonytalan arcát látva megállapítja, hogy a nők soha nem elégedettek.


----------



## alice14 (2011 Április 15)

A kocsmából indul haza az alkoholista, de útravalóként még egy üveg vörösbort betesz a kabátzsebébe. Ahogy botorkál az úton, beleesik egy árokba, jól megüti magát. Érzi, hogy valami nedvesség elkezd végigfolyni a mellkasán, kétségbeesve felkiált:
- Remélem vér!


----------



## alice14 (2011 Április 15)

Bankrablás után a rendőrség megszállja a környéket. Az egyik domboldalon levő ellenőrzési ponthoz egy gyanús alak érkezik egy viharvert autóval.
A rendőr megállítja és beszól neki:
- Kérem, nyissa ki a csomagtartót!
- Biztos úr, nem tudom. Rossz a kocsiban a kézifék, ha meg leveszem a lábam a fékről, visszagurul az autó.
A rendőr erre bepattan az utasoldali ülésre, átrakja a lábát és rálép a fékre.
- Na, most aztán menjen és nyissa ki a csomagtartót! - kiáltja a sofőrnek.
Az kiszáll és kinyitja a csomagtartót.
- Na, - üvölti a rendőr - van fegyver vagy pénz a csomagtartóban?


----------



## alice14 (2011 Április 15)

Székely meg a fia mennek az erdőben. Egyszercsak tanálnak egy puskát. Állnak mellette egy darabig, mire a fiú megszólal:
- Hát mi lehet ez édesapám?
Pár perc múlva:
- Édös fiam, emmeg beztosan egy furulya.
Elrakják, mennek tovább. A fiút csak nem hagyja nyugodni a dolog, megkérdi vagy öt mérfölddel odébb:
- Osztán, ha ez egy furulya, há' mér nem próbáljuk es ki?
Pár perc múlva mondja az öreg:
- Há', próbáljuk, fiam.
Pár mérföldnyire meg is állnak, előveszik az instrumentumot. Megszólal a fiú:
- Osztán, ha kipróbáljuk, az hogyan lössz?
- Há', fiam, majd én fulom, te mög nyomogassad, oszt majd csak mögszólal.
Így is történik: az öreg bekapja a puska csövét, fújja rettenetesen, a fiú meg a ravasszal babrál. Egyszer csak elsül a puska, az öreg szája meg fülig fölreped. Aszongya erre a fiú:
- Há', ne vigyorogjon, idösapám, mer' én kurvára mögijedtem!


----------



## alice14 (2011 Április 15)

A skót család teázni készül, és átküldi a fiát a szomszédba, hogy kérjen cukrot. A fia átmegy, de nemsokára üres kézzel visszajön, és mondja:
- Azt mondta a szomszéd néni, hogy most nincsen sajnos cukra.
- A vén zsugori, akkor hozzál két kockacukrot a miénkből.


----------



## alice14 (2011 Április 15)

Az osztályvezető főorvos behívatja az elmebeteg ápoltat a szobájába.
- Nos, Kovács úr, Ön teljesen meggyógyult, elhagyhatja az intézetet. Na mi az, nem is örül?
- Most minek örüljek? Hogy tavaly még én voltam Napóleon, most meg csak Kovács Jenő leszek?


----------



## Cmokk (2011 Április 15)

Hello


----------



## alice14 (2011 Április 15)

Móricka megy az anyukájával az utcán.
Móricka talál egy szép gyűrűt.
- Anya felvehetem?
- Nem, ami a földön van és koszos, azt nem szabad felvenni.
Móricka tovább megy az anyukájával az utcán.
Elesik az anyja.
- Kisfiam segíts fel!
- Nem anya, ami a földön van és koszos azt nem szabad felvenni.


----------



## alice14 (2011 Április 15)

A frissen felvett alkalmazott először megy dolgozni a munkahelyére. A főnöke meleg kézfogással üdvözli, majd azt mondja neki:
- Nos, az első feladata az lesz, hogy megfogja a seprűt és kitakarítja az irodát!
A dolgozó felháborodva:
- De uram, én egyetemen tanultam hosszú évekig!
- Jól van, értem. Akkor megmutatom, hogyan kell ezt csinálni...


----------



## Cmokk (2011 Április 15)

A biológia tanárnő kérdezi a tanulókat:
- Na gyerekek, ki tudja, hogy melyik állat adja a tejet?
Megszólal az egyik kópé:
- A konyhás néni!


----------



## Cmokk (2011 Április 15)

Egy lány elmegy a jósnőhöz:
- Két férfi is szerelmes belém. Melyik lesz közülük a szerencsés?
- A Józsi fogja feleségül venni. Béla lesz a szerencsés.


----------



## alice14 (2011 Április 15)

szia


----------



## Cmokk (2011 Április 15)

- Kedves Kovács úr, ne vegye zokon, ha figyelmeztetem, de maga tegnap
elfelejtette behúzni a függönyt, amikor szeretkezett a feleségével. Az egész ház magán röhögött.
- Az lehetetlen, szomszéd. Ugyanis tegnap vidéken voltam.


----------



## Cmokk (2011 Április 15)

- Miért olyan okosak a japánok?
- ???
- Mert nincsenek köztük szőkék.


----------



## Cmokk (2011 Április 15)




----------



## Cmokk (2011 Április 15)

- Mondj egy olyan szót, amiben benne van a Titanic!
- ???
- Óceán.


----------



## Cmokk (2011 Április 15)

- Miért mondják azt hogy Micimackó buzi?
- ???
- Mert kinyalta az összes köcsögöt!


----------



## Cmokk (2011 Április 15)

Miért nem lehet a Lánchídon biciklizni?
- ???
- Mert nincsen rajta pedál!
- És az Erzsébet hídon?
- Te hülye! Azon még lánc sincs!


----------



## Cmokk (2011 Április 15)

- Mi az abszolút vallási ellentmondás?
- ???
- Menny a pokolba!


----------



## Cmokk (2011 Április 15)

A kannibál apa és fia meglát egy nagyon jó csajt. Azt mondja a gyerek:
- Vigyük haza és együk meg!
Erre az apa:
- Inkább vigyük haza, és együk meg anyádat!


----------



## illeszsolt3 (2011 Április 15)

helló


----------



## illeszsolt3 (2011 Április 15)

még 13


----------



## illeszsolt3 (2011 Április 15)

nem tudom!


----------



## illeszsolt3 (2011 Április 15)

jók a viccek

regisztráció + 20 hozzászólás

ez is jó


----------



## illeszsolt3 (2011 Április 15)

türelem


----------



## illeszsolt3 (2011 Április 15)

én is rajta vagyok a témán


----------



## illeszsolt3 (2011 Április 15)

eredmény?


----------



## aragorn03 (2011 Április 15)

Üdv, Sziasztok!


----------



## illeszsolt3 (2011 Április 15)

ide oda vagyok irányítva

keringek itt mint gólya f.... a levegőben


----------



## aragorn03 (2011 Április 15)

A köszönömök nem számít bele a hozzászóláshoz ugye?


----------



## illeszsolt3 (2011 Április 15)

nem csodálom komám


----------



## illeszsolt3 (2011 Április 15)

még 5


----------



## illeszsolt3 (2011 Április 15)

most végül is mennyi kell?


----------



## illeszsolt3 (2011 Április 15)

nem értem


----------



## illeszsolt3 (2011 Április 15)

2


----------



## illeszsolt3 (2011 Április 15)

20mp


----------



## illeszsolt3 (2011 Április 15)

20+1


----------



## illeszsolt3 (2011 Április 15)

hello


----------



## illeszsolt3 (2011 Április 15)

már 23-nál tartok és még semmi sem történt


----------



## Jhanna (2011 Április 15)

Jelen!


----------



## illeszsolt3 (2011 Április 15)

nem értem, hogy ez most, hogyan működik


----------



## Jhanna (2011 Április 15)

Nem igazán értem,hogy most akkor hogyan kell ezeket a hozzászólásokat küldeni?


----------



## illeszsolt3 (2011 Április 15)

én is


----------



## illeszsolt3 (2011 Április 15)

van türelmed


----------



## illeszsolt3 (2011 Április 15)

passz


----------



## illeszsolt3 (2011 Április 15)

eredetileg e-book ot szerettem volna lehúzni, de most nem tudom mi van. asszem megyek a boltba és veszek egy papír alapút


----------



## Jhanna (2011 Április 15)

Ez nagyon jó!


----------



## illeszsolt3 (2011 Április 15)

boltban nem kell hozzászólni csak fizetni.
két perc alatt megvan


----------



## illeszsolt3 (2011 Április 15)

ennek nem tudom mi az értelme.próbálom megfejteni de nem sikerül


----------



## illeszsolt3 (2011 Április 15)

nem sikerül rájönnöm, hogy ez milyen rendszerben működik


----------



## makanka (2011 Április 15)

Üdvözöl mindenkit "egy új tag". Azt hiszem jó lesz itt nekem


----------



## makanka (2011 Április 15)

Üdvözlet Budapestről!


----------



## makanka (2011 Április 15)

Köszönjük a lehetőséget!


----------



## trewallier (2011 Április 15)

Én is e-bookot akarok leszedni.


----------



## trewallier (2011 Április 15)

ez egy duplapost


----------



## rekaa1 (2011 Április 16)

jo az oldal 1


----------



## rekaa1 (2011 Április 16)

hajra2


----------



## rekaa1 (2011 Április 16)

itt a 3


----------



## rekaa1 (2011 Április 16)

4


----------



## rekaa1 (2011 Április 16)

5


----------



## rekaa1 (2011 Április 16)

6


----------



## rekaa1 (2011 Április 16)

7


----------



## rekaa1 (2011 Április 16)

8


----------



## rekaa1 (2011 Április 16)

9


----------



## rekaa1 (2011 Április 16)

10


----------



## rekaa1 (2011 Április 16)

11


----------



## rekaa1 (2011 Április 16)

12


----------



## rekaa1 (2011 Április 16)

13


----------



## rekaa1 (2011 Április 16)

14


----------



## rekaa1 (2011 Április 16)

15


----------



## rekaa1 (2011 Április 16)

16


----------



## rekaa1 (2011 Április 16)

17


----------



## rekaa1 (2011 Április 16)

18


----------



## rekaa1 (2011 Április 16)

19


----------



## rekaa1 (2011 Április 16)

uccso20


----------



## rombi (2011 Április 16)

4


----------



## rombi (2011 Április 16)

5


----------



## rombi (2011 Április 16)

6


----------



## rombi (2011 Április 16)

7


----------



## rombi (2011 Április 16)

8


----------



## rombi (2011 Április 16)

9


----------



## rombi (2011 Április 16)

10


----------



## rombi (2011 Április 16)

van itt valaki?


----------



## rombi (2011 Április 16)

12


----------



## rombi (2011 Április 16)

13


----------



## rombi (2011 Április 16)

14


----------



## rombi (2011 Április 16)

15


----------



## rombi (2011 Április 16)

16


----------



## rombi (2011 Április 16)

17


----------



## rombi (2011 Április 16)

18


----------



## rombi (2011 Április 16)

19


----------



## rombi (2011 Április 16)

az utolsó


----------



## cicus1101 (2011 Április 16)

sziasztok


----------



## zizitop (2011 Április 16)

Jelen.. )


----------



## Mattdesign87 (2011 Április 16)

*Jelenleti iv*

Udv, meg kell egy jopar hozzaszolas


----------



## Mattdesign87 (2011 Április 16)

*Jelenleti iv*

sziasztok


----------



## Mattdesign87 (2011 Április 16)

*Jelenleti iv*

meg 15 hianyzik


----------



## Mattdesign87 (2011 Április 16)

*Jelenleti iv*

14


----------



## Mattdesign87 (2011 Április 16)

*Jelenleti iv*

13


----------



## Mattdesign87 (2011 Április 16)

*Jelenleti iv*

12


----------



## Mattdesign87 (2011 Április 16)

*Jelenleti iv*

11


----------



## Mattdesign87 (2011 Április 16)

*Jelenleti iv*

10


----------



## Mattdesign87 (2011 Április 16)

*Jelenleti iv*

9


----------



## Mattdesign87 (2011 Április 16)

*Jelenleti iv*

8


----------



## Mattdesign87 (2011 Április 16)

*Jelenleti iv*

7


----------



## Mattdesign87 (2011 Április 16)

*Jelenleti iv*

6


----------



## Mattdesign87 (2011 Április 16)

*Jelenleti iv*

5


----------



## Mattdesign87 (2011 Április 16)

*Jelenleti iv*

4


----------



## Mattdesign87 (2011 Április 16)

*Jelenleti iv*

3


----------



## Mattdesign87 (2011 Április 16)

*Jelenleti iv*

2


----------



## Mattdesign87 (2011 Április 16)

*Jelenleti iv*

na meg1


----------



## castonee (2011 Április 16)

Üdv Budapestről!


----------



## castonee (2011 Április 16)

az ég felhős...


----------



## castonee (2011 Április 16)

kint 10°C van.


----------



## castonee (2011 Április 16)

A kályhában ropog a tűz....


----------



## castonee (2011 Április 16)

...a gyerek meg mosolyogva nézi...
:11:


----------



## castonee (2011 Április 16)

Anyám!
A semmiről de nehéz 20x írni....:sad:


----------



## castonee (2011 Április 16)

De lassan összejön.


----------



## castonee (2011 Április 16)

már csak 7x kell valamit levésni


----------



## castonee (2011 Április 16)

No felteszek egy kávét...


----------



## zenesz12 (2011 Április 16)

jó napot mindenkinek!


----------



## castonee (2011 Április 16)

aztán jól megiszom


----------



## zenesz12 (2011 Április 16)

már csak 19 hozzászólás kell


----------



## zenesz12 (2011 Április 16)

remélem sikerülni fog


----------



## zenesz12 (2011 Április 16)

szép az idő.


----------



## zenesz12 (2011 Április 16)

kirándulásra alkalmas.


----------



## castonee (2011 Április 16)

gyűlik-gyűlik....
:c)


----------



## castonee (2011 Április 16)

nekem a hyerek őrzése jutott...

ez beltéri "mulatság"


----------



## castonee (2011 Április 16)

már megint melléütöttem
túl dunda az ujjam.
:111:


----------



## Holle anyu (2011 Április 16)

Üdvözlök Mindenkit!Örülök,hogy rátaláltam erre az oldalra


----------



## castonee (2011 Április 16)

Juhéééé!
Megvan a 20....
már csak 2 napot kell kibírni...
:8:


----------



## atika0310 (2011 Április 16)

Sziasztok!


----------



## redfox2 (2011 Április 16)

Lehet, hogy a tüzet a férfiak találták fel, de arra a nők jöttek rá, hogyan kell játszani vele


----------



## redfox2 (2011 Április 16)

A nő azt akarja, hogy ok nélkül, "miért" nélkül szeressék: nem azért, mert szép vagy jó, vagy kedves, vagy művelt, vagy elmés, hanem azért, mert olyan, amilyen.


----------



## atika0310 (2011 Április 16)

Érdeklődnék vannak-e emberkék akik rendelkeznek keresztény kottákkal?


----------



## redfox2 (2011 Április 16)

Férfi és nő sohasem érthetik meg egymást, mert mindegyik mást akar. A nő a férfit, a férfi a nőt.


----------



## atika0310 (2011 Április 16)

A keresztény kottáknál a rendes vonalas kottákra gondoltam nem csak a sima akkordosokra!


----------



## redfox2 (2011 Április 16)

Tudod, mi nők azért szeretjük zavarba ejteni a férfiakat, mert teherbe nem ejthetjük őket.


----------



## redfox2 (2011 Április 16)

Ahhoz, hogy egy nő ragyogjon, olyan férfi kell, aki ragyogtatja.


----------



## atika0310 (2011 Április 16)

Bárki akinek van felvenném vele a kapcsolatot és tudnánk akár cserélni is, mert nekem is van rengeteg, csak szeretném bővíteni a gyűjteményemet.


----------



## redfox2 (2011 Április 16)

Mi, nők, annyira bele tudjuk képzelni, magyarázni hihetetlen alakokba a fantáziát. (...) Lássuk be, a rosszfiúkra bukunk. A csibészekre, ebadtákra. Akik sosem javulnak meg, de mindig ebben bízunk. Mindig átvernek, így sajnos sosem unalmasak. Á, dehogy változnak! Kicsit még meg is aláznak. Várni kell rájuk. Nem jelentkeznek annyiszor, hogy elegünk legyen belőlük. Stratégiájuk kipróbált, kidolgozott. Csókjuk kábító, begyakorolt. Ők azok, akikért élni-halni kell. Akikért biológiai bombánk robban. Akiket kerülünk, mégis mindig beléjük botlunk. Ha választani kell, őket választjuk. A jófiúk nem mozdítanak ki pályánk egyensúlyából. Velük nincs is mit megbánni. Ilyet szeretnénk, de nem ilyet akarunk. Legalábbis nem készen. Szóval, rossz legyen, amikor elszédít, de aztán jó legyen a hatásunkra. És maradjon is olyan, hogy a többi nőre már ne legyen hatással. Esküszöm, nem értem magunkat. Csoda, hogy szegény jófiúk belerokkannak a próbálkozásba? A rosszak nem, mert ők nem is akarnak érteni minket. Csak mi őket. Ördögi kör ez.


----------



## redfox2 (2011 Április 16)

A hisztéria veszedelmes betegség, kötelezően kellene gyógyítani. Csak nők kaphatják meg, és csak férfiak halnak bele.


----------



## atika0310 (2011 Április 16)

Ezeket mostanában általában ifjúsági énekeknek is hívják, v. akár új-keresztény daloknak.


----------



## redfox2 (2011 Április 16)

A nők olyanok, mint a versenyautók: hallatlanul érzékenyek, nagyon nehéz őket irányítani, de ha egyszer lendületbe jöttek, szinte lefékezhetetlenek.


----------



## Beki94 (2011 Április 16)

Amit mi megszokottnak tartunk, az valójában egy újabb lehetőséget, egy újabb kalandot hordoz. És mégsem vesszük észre, hogy minden áldott nap más, mint a többi. A mai napon valahol kincs vár rád. Meglehet, hogy egy röpkén átsuhanó mosoly az. (...) Az élet apró és gigászi csodafüzér. Nincs benne semmi unalmas, mert állandóan változik minden.
Paulo Coelho


----------



## redfox2 (2011 Április 16)

Az okos nő csukott szemmel csókolózik, de nyitott szemmel nézi meg, hogy kivel.


----------



## Beki94 (2011 Április 16)

Mindenkinek joga van kételkedni a feladatában, és olykor el is tántorodhat tőle; csak elfeledkeznie nem szabad róla. Aki nem kételkedik önmagában, méltatlan, mert vakon bízik önnön képességében, és így a büszkeség bűnébe esik.
Paulo Coelho


----------



## redfox2 (2011 Április 16)

A nő a világ legerőszakosabb férfijával is azt csinálhatja, amit akar, ha nagyon okos, elég szép, és kevéssé szerelmes.


----------



## Beki94 (2011 Április 16)

A reklám az, ha bebeszéljük előre az embereknek, hogy valaminek örülni fognak.
Rejtő Jenő


----------



## redfox2 (2011 Április 16)

A nőnek olyan szeretetre van szüksége, amely nem mulandó. A nő – még a legérzékibb nő is – a lelkével szeret igazán, s nincs olyan párkapcsolati tanács és szexuális trükk, amely boldoggá tudna tenni egy olyan nőt, akit lelkileg nem szeretnek. Akármilyen érzéki bravúr, vagy megrendítő testi gyönyör – egy nőnek ez nem elég, mert az igazi gyönyörpontja nem bonctani helyen rejlik, nem is, ahogy mondani szokás, az „egész testében”, hanem az egész lelkében. Minden olyan ölelés, mely csakis az „erogén zónák” ingerlésén alapul, kevés neki. Egy nő „erogén zónája”: a lelke.


----------



## atika0310 (2011 Április 16)

Szeretem ezeket a dalokat.


----------



## Beki94 (2011 Április 16)

A dolgok élete olyan, mint a vágtató ló: nincs mozdulat, amely ne hozna változást.
Csuang Csou


----------



## Beki94 (2011 Április 16)

Az ébredés senkiföldje nagyjából valami olyasmi, mint a rossz irányú futóhomok, vagy inkább ingovány, fölfele működő mocsár, amiből egyre kijjebb kerül az ember, még sincs benne sok köszönet.
Bartis Attila


----------



## redfox2 (2011 Április 16)

Egy okos lány csókol, de nem szeret; meghallgat, de nem hisz el mindent; és lelép, mielőtt elhagynák.


----------



## Beki94 (2011 Április 16)

A csillagokat lesték, ha leszállt az est, örök igényüket, hogy csak úgy, a saját gyönyörűségükre verssorokat mormoljanak, és képzeletükben megpróbálják utolérni a szelet vad pusztai paripákon.
Szabó Magda


----------



## Beki94 (2011 Április 16)

Az éjszaka falun sokkal komorabb, mint az ismerős zajokkal teli, közönyös városban, ahol biztonságban érzi magát az ismerős, megszokott tömegben. Nincs magányosság... de itt...
Agatha Christie


----------



## redfox2 (2011 Április 16)

Sosem lehet tudni egy nőnél, hol végződik az angyal, és hol kezdődik az ördög.


----------



## Beki94 (2011 Április 16)

Te sosem laktál falun. Valószínűleg meglepődnél, hogy miféle dolgok folynak egy tiszta, békés falucskában.
Agatha Christie


----------



## Beki94 (2011 Április 16)

Nem mindig kaphatjuk meg azt, amit szeretnénk. (...) Van, hogy az időzítés nem stimmel, van, hogy más az akadálya.
Ronda Thompson


----------



## Beki94 (2011 Április 16)

Azt ígéred magadnak, hogy a holnap más lesz, de a holnap sokszor a ma megismétlése.
James T. McCay


----------



## redfox2 (2011 Április 16)

A jó lányok a mennybe mennek, a rosszak külföldi luxusútra.

Game over
További idézetek citatum.hu


----------



## Beki94 (2011 Április 16)

A lélek a legjobb kozmetikus. S ha a lélek keserű, a legdurvább arcfirkásszá válhat.
Vavyan Fable


----------



## Beki94 (2011 Április 16)

A jó szív megszépíti az arcot, fiacskám. (...) És a rossz a legcsinosabb pofikat is csúfabbá teszi a csúfnál.
Emily Bronte


----------



## Beki94 (2011 Április 16)

Az arc, amely korábban egy volt a sok közül, a lélek által egyetlenné válik. (...) Mindenki láthatja, de csak egy veszi észre az arcot. Csak egyvalaki látja meg benne maradéktalanul a lelket.
Csitáry-Hock Tamás


----------



## Beki94 (2011 Április 16)

A természetben nincs rút, csak a jellem;
De bármilyen szép: rút, aki galád.
Az erény - szép; míg, a szépség, ha olcsó
Jellem köntöse: csak festett koporsó.
William Shakespeare


----------



## Beki94 (2011 Április 16)

Te csak virág légy, drága csecsebecs,
Haszontalan, de szép, s ez érdeme.
Madách Imre


----------



## Beki94 (2011 Április 16)

A csodásan karcsú derekak olyan maszkok, melyek pompásan elrejtik a műveletlenséget.
Le Renard


----------



## Beki94 (2011 Április 16)

A nő szépsége nem az arcápolásból ered, hanem a lelkéből tükröződik: abból a törődésből, amit szerető szívvel ad, és abból a szenvedélyből, amit mutat.
Audrey Hepburn


----------



## Beki94 (2011 Április 16)

A szépség csak egy dolog, de nem mindenkinek van ilyen gyönyörű, bársonyos pillantása. A szem színét vagy formáját meg lehet változtatni, de azt nem, ami belőle sugárzik.
Nora Roberts


----------



## Beki94 (2011 Április 16)

Sajnálatos módon az emberi arcot leginkább megszépítő erők a gond, a veszély meg a kemény, megfeszített munka.
Irwin Shaw


----------



## Beki94 (2011 Április 16)

Ha a szépre nézve, hozzátenni
semmit sem áhítsz, csak belémerülni
mint lelked otthonába:
már nem éltél hiába.
Devecseri Gábor


----------



## Zizi6785 (2011 Április 16)

*20*

Üdvözlet a Hölgyeknek és az Uraknak!


----------



## Beki94 (2011 Április 16)

Fel nem foghatom, miért szürkületnek hívják a nyárszak alkonyóráját, amely még tévedésből sem tartott a palettáján szürke színeket. Főként kékekkel varázsolt; játszani elővette a narancs, a bíbor és a rózsalazac legpazarabb árnyalatait.
Vavyan Fable


----------



## Zizi6785 (2011 Április 16)

*20*

Szóval 20 kell!


----------



## Beki94 (2011 Április 16)

A szépség, korlátolt szemünk és látásmódunk szerint, emberi méretekben nyilvánul, és emberi egységben. Egy légy szépsége számunkra észlelhetetlen, és egyedül csak Isten gyönyörködik a világmindenség szépségében.
Széchenyi István


----------



## Zizi6785 (2011 Április 16)

Szóval 20 kell!


----------



## Beki94 (2011 Április 16)

Világszerte úgy van, hogy a szép asszony nem mindig jó asszony. A legsötétebbnek elhíresztelt Afrikában a fekete bölcsek már régen megállapították, hogy a nagyon kívánatos szépség nem is lehet hű, mert hiszen minden férfi megkívánja.
Kittenberger Kálmán


----------



## Zizi6785 (2011 Április 16)

De miért pont húsz?


----------



## Beki94 (2011 Április 16)

Nem azt szeretem,
aki tetszik. - Az tetszik,
akit szeretek.
Fodor Ákos


----------



## Zizi6785 (2011 Április 16)

Ráadásul csak 20 mp elteltével lehet újat küldeni!


----------



## Zizi6785 (2011 Április 16)

A 20 itt valami misztikus szám?


----------



## Beki94 (2011 Április 16)

az a szívás h lesz 20 beszólás és még plusz megkell várnod a 2napot is


----------



## Zizi6785 (2011 Április 16)

Miért nem 19? Vagy 27?


----------



## Zizi6785 (2011 Április 16)

Miért kell egyáltalán bármennyi is?


----------



## Zizi6785 (2011 Április 16)

Miért kérdezem én ezeket egyáltalán?


----------



## Beki94 (2011 Április 16)

Az, hogy hogy néz ki valaki, édes mindegy. A lényeg csupán a lélek.
 Soul Eater - Lélekfalók c. film


----------



## Zizi6785 (2011 Április 16)

És ha 20 hozzászólás kell 20 másodpercenként, akkor miért csak 2 napot kell várni, miért nem húszat?


----------



## Beki94 (2011 Április 16)

A szép magában foglalja a pillanatnyi lét és az örökkévalóság egységét.
Simone Weil


----------



## Beki94 (2011 Április 16)

ez a 2nap is hosszú.....nemhogy 20


----------



## Zizi6785 (2011 Április 16)

Ha 20 napot kéne várni, akkor elég lenne napi 1 hozzászólás!


----------



## Beki94 (2011 Április 16)

A szépség, az igazi szépség ott végződik, ahol az értelmes ábrázat kezdődik.
Oscar Wilde


----------



## Zizi6785 (2011 Április 16)

Persze nem akarok ötleteket adni!


----------



## Beki94 (2011 Április 16)

logikus de akkor is én 20 napot nem birok várni kettő is sok


----------



## Zizi6785 (2011 Április 16)

De az értelmét nem értem az egésznek. Most írok 20 kamu hozzászólást, attól miért lesz jobb?


----------



## Beki94 (2011 Április 16)

nekem lassan összegyűlik a 20


----------



## Zizi6785 (2011 Április 16)

Ez lesz a 14.


----------



## Zizi6785 (2011 Április 16)

Nálad már 31-et látok!


----------



## Beki94 (2011 Április 16)

másolj be idézeteket azok legalább nem kamu és értelmes is


----------



## Beki94 (2011 Április 16)

ja akkor még búnuszt is kapott ez az oldal....


----------



## Zizi6785 (2011 Április 16)

De ez is egy volt legalább!


----------



## Beki94 (2011 Április 16)

na sok szerencsét


----------



## Zizi6785 (2011 Április 16)

Egyébként a filmnél, amit le akartam tölteni, elég 5 hozzászólás.


----------



## Beki94 (2011 Április 16)

kamu az egész van 33hozzászólásom és ígyse tudom letölteni azt amit akarok szóval kikell várni a 2napot nagy taps ennek a logikának


----------



## kozkata (2011 Április 16)

Szia
Én azt szeretném megtudni, hogy egyes könyvekhez mint például ehez miért nem tudok hozzájutni tagként.


----------



## Zizi6785 (2011 Április 16)

Én már tudom is tölteni, pedig még csak 18.


----------



## atika0310 (2011 Április 16)

az a kár,hogy télleg 20 hozzászólás kell ahhoz, hogy mindenhez hozzájuthasson az ember


----------



## Zizi6785 (2011 Április 16)

Úgyhogy leállhatok 19-nél?


----------



## atika0310 (2011 Április 16)

akkor veled kivételt tett a rendszer


----------



## Zizi6785 (2011 Április 16)

Á, nem lenne sportszerű!


----------



## atika0310 (2011 Április 16)

szerintem nyugodtam várd meg a 20-at én is próbálok vhogy mahinálni, hogy meglegyen


----------



## atika0310 (2011 Április 16)

neked már +is van de jó neked


----------



## atika0310 (2011 Április 16)

mondjuk én már régen reggeltem erre az oldalra csak nem foglalkoztam vele mostanáig


----------



## atika0310 (2011 Április 16)

Kellenének olyan cuccok amiket remélem, hogy itt meg lehet találni


----------



## atika0310 (2011 Április 16)

Keresgettem itt a fórumon, de olyan nem találtam olyat amit én keresek


----------



## atika0310 (2011 Április 16)

Jó lenne ha vki beszállna kicsit, hogy ne unatkozzam egyedül :444:


----------



## atika0310 (2011 Április 16)

Az ebédhez mindenkinek jó étvágyat kívánok!


----------



## atika0310 (2011 Április 16)

Mt. 5:3.: Boldogok a lelki szegények: mert övék a mennyeknek országa.


----------



## newfy (2011 Április 16)

Sziasztok!


----------



## newfy (2011 Április 16)

Gondoltam most már ideje,


----------



## newfy (2011 Április 16)

hogyha már ezer éve


----------



## newfy (2011 Április 16)

regisztráltam, akkor egyszer már végre


----------



## newfy (2011 Április 16)

rendesen körül nézzek itt.


----------



## newfy (2011 Április 16)

Sok mindent találtam, de


----------



## newfy (2011 Április 16)

Eddig nem volt min olvasni és ezért hanyagoltam


----------



## atika0310 (2011 Április 16)

Szia, látom te is úgy döntöttél mint ma én


----------



## newfy (2011 Április 16)

a hozzászólásokat. De most már van min és szeretnék is mit olvasni,


----------



## newfy (2011 Április 16)

nos így kerültem el ide.


----------



## atika0310 (2011 Április 16)

Nekem nem volt ilyen problémám hála Istennek, én nem is tudom igazából miért nem foglalkoztam ezzel az oldallal pedig nagyon jó az 1000 %!!!!


----------



## gabeszv (2011 Április 16)

1. üzenet


----------



## newfy (2011 Április 16)

Hát igen, úgy látszik nem vagyok egyedül.


----------



## newfy (2011 Április 16)

Igen egyébként az oldal nekem is nagyon tetszik


----------



## gabeszv (2011 Április 16)

2. üzenet


----------



## atika0310 (2011 Április 16)

Majd biztos te is megtalálod a neked kívánatos olvasnivalót, szerintem elég közösség van itt, az emberek figyelnek egymásra.


----------



## newfy (2011 Április 16)

csak a motivációm volt kevés.


----------



## gabeszv (2011 Április 16)

az oldalon nagyon hasznos dolgok találhatók


----------



## atika0310 (2011 Április 16)

Akkor most nekem azt kellene írnom 21. üzenet :-D


----------



## gabeszv (2011 Április 16)

pl: nyelvtanuláshoz sok anyag található


----------



## newfy (2011 Április 16)

Bízom benne, hogy majd én is tudok segíteni valamiben.


----------



## atika0310 (2011 Április 16)

Motiváció hát az embert sokféleképpen lehet, de az tuti, hogy a legjobb ha saját magát tudja


----------



## newfy (2011 Április 16)

Hmm a nyelvtanulás most annyira nálam nem aktuális, majd ha ismét neki ülök a franciának.


----------



## atika0310 (2011 Április 16)

Én majd asszem +próbálok kottákat feltölteni mert még nem csináltam olyat, csak én keresztény kottákat fogok feltölteni.
Szívem szerint ha lehetne nyitnék 1 olyan fórumot v alfórumot mind1 ahol csak keresztény kották vannak v esetleg keresztény zenék


----------



## newfy (2011 Április 16)

Hát igen a motiváció fontos és csak akkor működik ha belülről jön... a külső motivációk nálam elég reménytelenek.


----------



## newfy (2011 Április 16)

nekem is van valahol kotta gyűjteményem, de még nem néztem igazán utána.. de majd talán mostanság


----------



## atika0310 (2011 Április 16)

Majd lesz vmi minden jót nah megyek mert elhül a melegszendóm !


----------



## DEz94 (2011 Április 16)

Csak én gondolom úgy, hogy ennek a 20 hozzászólás dolognak SEMMI értelme sincs az égvilágon?


----------



## atika0310 (2011 Április 16)

Szerintem nem csak te


----------



## newfy (2011 Április 16)

Jó étvágyat a melegszendóhoz!


----------



## newfy (2011 Április 16)

Hát tény, hogy egy kicsit értelmetlen a dolog...


----------



## newfy (2011 Április 16)

Egyébként meg tanulnom kéne, de semmi kedvem....


----------



## DEz94 (2011 Április 16)

Adva lévén mint ahogy Poinçon és Wattmann nemrég közzétett műveiből kiderül egy személyes isten léte kvakvakvakva fehér szakállal kvakva kívül téren és időn s aki isteni apátiája isteni athambiája isteni aphaziája magasságából szerfölött szeret mindannyiunkat néhány kivétellel nem tudni miért de majd megtudjuk és szenved akárcsak az isteni Miranda együtt azokkal akik nem tudni miért léteznek időnk azonban van a gyötrelemben és a tűzben melynek lángjai és izzása ha csak még egy kicsit tartanak s ebben ugyan ki kételkedhet


----------



## newfy (2011 Április 16)

Hiába az ördög nem alszik, inkább számítógépezik.


----------



## DEz94 (2011 Április 16)

végezetül a mennyezetet is tűzbe borítják azaz a poklot föl viszik a fellegek közé melyek olykor manapság is oly kékek és nyugalmasak s noha nyugalmuk intermittál mégis örömmel fogadjuk de ne siessük el a következtetést tekintettel arra hogy másfelől a még be nem fejezett kutatások következtében de ne vágjunk a dolgok elébe Heret és Façard be nem fejezett kutatásait díjjal tüntette ki a Berne en Bresse-i Antropopopometriai Akakakadémia s megállapítást nyert minden tévedés lehetőségét kizárón ugyanakkor számolva az emberi számításokkal együtt járó tévedésekkel hogy Heret és Façard még be nem fejezett kutatásai következtében megállapítást nyert állapítást nyert pítást nyert amint következik amint következik következőleg vagyis ne siessük el az ítéletet mert nem tudni miért


----------



## DEz94 (2011 Április 16)

inçon és Wattmann munkássága nyomán világosság derült rá mégpedig oly világosság hogy Fingov és Buffen be nem fejezett be nem fejezett munkái tanúságaként nem tudni miért Heret és Façard be nem fejezett be nem fejezett következtében igazolódik hogy az ember ellentétben az ellentétes felfogással hogy a bresse-i Heret és Façard embere vagyis röviden az ember azaz a rövid ember a táplálkozás fejlődése a szemét elhordása ellenére is soványodik s ugyanakkor párhuzamosan nem tudni milyen okból a testi kultúra és a sportok gyakorlása ellenére amilyenek amilyenek a tenisz a futball a futás a kerékpározás az úszás a lovaglás a repülés a fenekezés a tenisz a karmaokázás a görkorcsolyázás a korcsolyázás a repülés a sportok


----------



## DEz94 (2011 Április 16)

a téli sportok a nyáriak az ősziek a gyeptenisz a tenisz a fenyők tetején és döngölt földön a repülés a tenisz a hoki földön és tengeren és levegőben a penicillin és az erzaccok hogy rövid legyek folytatom egyszerre és párhuzamosan zsugorodnak nem tudni mi okból a tenisz ellenére folytatom a repülés ellenére s a golf ellenére kilenc lyukkal vagy tizennyolc lyukkal a jégtenisz ellenére röviden nem tudni mi okból Seine megyében Seine-et-Oise megyében Seine-et-Marne megyében Marne-et-Oise megyében egyszerre és párhuzamosan nem tudni mi okból soványodnak és zsugorodnak folytatom Oise Marne röviden minthogy a tiszta veszteség pacákonként Voltaire halála óta két ujj és száz gramm pacákonként átlagos hozzávetőleg szék kerek számban élősúlyban Normandiában nem tudni mi okból hogy rövid legyek a tények beszélnek de ha másfelől tekintetbe vesszük ami még súlyosabban esik a latba hogy Steinweg és Petermann abbahagyott kísérletei fényénél fényénél ebből következően még súlyosabban esik latba Steinweg és Petermann abbahagyott kísérletei fényénél


----------



## newfy (2011 Április 16)

Na ez már 21 lesz. 
Meg van az új egyéni csúcs.


----------



## DEz94 (2011 Április 16)

hogy a síkságon a hegységekben a tenger partján a patakok partján a tűz partján a levegő és a föld mindig ugyanaz vagyis a levegő és a föld a nagy hidegekben a levegő és a szárazföld a kövek számára a nagy hidegekben sajnos időszámításunk hetedik százada óta az éter a szárazföld a tenger a köveknek a nagy birtokokon és a nagy hidegekben tengeren és szárazföldön és levegőben jutányosan folytatom nem tudni mi okból a tenisz ellenére a tények beszélnek nem tudni mi okból folytatom röviden a következőkben végtére sajnos a következőkben a köveknek kétségnek nincs helye de ne vágjunk a dolgok elébe folytatom fejenként egyazon időben párhuzamosan nem tudni mi okból a tenisz ellenére a következőkben a szakáll a lángok a könnyek a nagyon kék és nagyon nyugodt kövek sajnos a fejek a fejek a fejek a fejek Normandiában a tenisz ellenére az abbahagyott munkák befejezetlenül s ami még súlyosabb a kövek röviden folytatom sajnos az abbahagyott befejezetlenségek Normandiában a fejek a tenisz ellenére sajnos a kövek Façard Façard...


----------



## newfy (2011 Április 16)

További jó monologizálást én megyek keresek valami hasznosat!


----------



## DEz94 (2011 Április 16)

A tűzcsap valójában vízcsap!


----------



## DEz94 (2011 Április 16)

Ne mondd el a problémáidat senkinek! Az emberek 30%-át nem érdekli, a maraék 70% pedig örül neki...


----------



## DEz94 (2011 Április 16)

*Nem hibázott az Olaj*

Rácz Gergely, Szolnok2011. április 15 21:37
_*Szolnok*_ – Pór Péter együttese hazai környezetben ismét remekelt a PVSK ellen. 
*Szolnoki Olaj KK – Pécsi VSK-PANNONPOWER 87-69 (27-20, 19-14, 19-13, 22-22)*

Tiszaligeti Sportcsarnok, 2200 néző
V.: Györffy, Török, Pozsonyi (Gincsai dr.)
*Szolnok:* Trotter 10, HORVÁTH Á. 22/6, Budimir 13/3, CLARK 16/6, BÁDER 20. Csere: Fodor M. 2, Trepák 2, Grebenár -, Vesztergom 2, Szabó P. -.
*Pécs:* El-Amin 10/6, Kovács P. 7/3, Deák 5/3, Tóth N. 8, EILINGSFELD 17. Csere: Glavinic -, Egemonye 7, Kiss K. 8/6, Hosszú -, Szőke 7/3.
_Kipontozódott: Szőke (36. p.)_























A Szolnok rögtön magához ragadta a kezdeményezést, Horváth indításgóljával kezdődött a találkozó. A 2. percben Clark brutális blokkot osztott ki Kovácsnak, ami meghozta a szurkolók hangját. Mindkét edző folyamatosan próbált frissíteni, és alaposan rotálták csapatukat. A pécsieken ez sem segített. Az etap végén Budimir zsákolással hozta lázba a kilátogatókat. 
A második negyedben kintről nagyon gyengén dobott a PVSK, nem estek be az üres dobások sem. A túloldalon sem ment simán, mert nagyon sok labdát szórt el a Pór-legénység. Végül mégis a szolnokiak jöttek ki jobban, mert nem működött már olyan jól a baranyaiak zónavédekezése. Kintről és belülről is eredményesek voltak az Olaj játékosai. 
A folytatásban El-Amin rögtön beütött egy sportszerűtlent, ami szintén nem segített a vendégeken. Támadásban sokkal jobban ment ezen az estén a hazaiaknak. A csereként lehetőséget kapó Egemonye küzdött nagyot a palánk alatt, akin többször is keményen védekeztek a szolnoki centerek. A bírók azonban engedték ezt. Közelebb férkőzni sehogy sem sikerült Szrecsko Szekulovics együttesének, 18 ponttal mentek már a Tisza-partiak.



*Galéria:* Egemonye és Clark csatája a labdáért 




















​A pécsiek indítottak még egy utolsó rohamot, de ez sem járt komolyabb sikerrel. Báder kosaraival visszaverték ezeket a próbálkozásokat. Nem csoda tehát, hogy a végére teljesen megtört a PVSK, és magabiztos győzelmet aratott a hazai csapat.
*Pór Péter, a Szolnok edzője:* Mint idáig minden mérkőzést, most is jól kezdtünk. Végig kézben tartva a találkozót, magabiztos győzelmet arattunk. Legfontosabb, hogy 2-1-es vezetéssel indulhatunk Pécsre.
*Szrecsko Szekulovics, a Pécs edzője:* A jobb csapat nyert. Próbáltunk harcolni, mint mindig. Hosszabb az Olaj kispadja, jó ritmusban játszottak. Megyünk tovább. Gratulálok a csapatnak!


----------



## DEz94 (2011 Április 16)

Az előző cikk a www.bb1.hu-rőól származik


----------



## DEz94 (2011 Április 16)

nem találom a kérdőjelet


----------



## DEz94 (2011 Április 16)

Tojásbó szeretnék rántottát csinálni!


----------



## DEz94 (2011 Április 16)

az előző üzenetben lemaradt az L betű theát nem tojásbó hanem tojásból


----------



## DEz94 (2011 Április 16)

A csepel az nem egy bicikli, hanem egy életforma!


----------



## DEz94 (2011 Április 16)

Sison moped drága kincs, jó ha van, de jobb ha nincs!


----------



## DEz94 (2011 Április 16)

Tudományos tapasztalat, láda sör az asztal alatt!


----------



## DEz94 (2011 Április 16)

1, megérett a meggy


----------



## DEz94 (2011 Április 16)

Borulj hát térdre és úgy mondd, hogy szeretsz!


----------



## DEz94 (2011 Április 16)

MZ ETZ 125 a márka!


----------



## DEz94 (2011 Április 16)

És ez a huszadik. Megérdemelné, hogy el kelljen olvasnia mind a 20-at annak, aki ezt kitalálta: )


----------



## Bigi Boy (2011 Április 16)

Még messze vagyok a 20-tol!


----------



## borbaas (2011 Április 16)

Nagyon hasznos dolgokat töltöttetek fel, nekem felsős matekhoz van néhány feladatsorom, ha kell valakinek, üzenjen!


----------



## borbaas (2011 Április 16)

Sziasztok!
Írja már meg valaki, hogyan lehet feltölteni, mert nem találom!
Köszönöm!!!!!


----------



## borbaas (2011 Április 16)

*köszi*



Mottot írta:


> Csatolás megtekintése 457500
> 
> Csatolás megtekintése 457501


 Jó sok feladatsort tudtál feltölteni, de még nem tudtam megnézni, mert nincs jogosultságom!


----------



## borbaas (2011 Április 16)

Szép hétvégét mindenkinek!


----------



## Csabika241 (2011 Április 16)

Jó lenne minél gyorsabban, valóban.


----------



## kispantani (2011 Április 16)

*Hello!*

Sziasztok magyarok!


----------



## kispantani (2011 Április 16)

2


----------



## kispantani (2011 Április 16)

3


----------



## kispantani (2011 Április 16)

4


----------



## kispantani (2011 Április 16)

5


----------



## kispantani (2011 Április 16)

6


----------



## kispantani (2011 Április 16)

7


----------



## kispantani (2011 Április 16)

8


----------



## kispantani (2011 Április 16)

9


----------



## kispantani (2011 Április 16)

10


----------



## kispantani (2011 Április 16)

11


----------



## kispantani (2011 Április 16)

12


----------



## kispantani (2011 Április 16)

13


----------



## kispantani (2011 Április 16)

14


----------



## kispantani (2011 Április 16)

15


----------



## kispantani (2011 Április 16)

16


----------



## kispantani (2011 Április 16)

17


----------



## kispantani (2011 Április 16)

18


----------



## kispantani (2011 Április 16)

19


----------



## kispantani (2011 Április 16)

20


----------



## borbaas (2011 Április 16)

*Gratuláció*

Ez tényleg nagyon hasznos oldal! Mindenkinek köszi!!!!


----------



## borbaas (2011 Április 16)

*1.osztály*



farkinc írta:


> Olvasás felmérő (általam készítve) 1. osztály Apáczai Kiadó: Az én ábécém c. könyvéhez a "f" betű tanulása után.:55:


 Szeptemberben én is elsősöket tanítok majd, jó lenne megnézni mit tettetek fel, mert biztosan hasznosítható. Főleg, hogy először leszek elsős. Várom a hozzáférési lehetőséget!:88:


----------



## borbaas (2011 Április 16)

Sziasztok!
Köszi a topicot, örülök, hogy ilyen sok embert érdekel!!!!!


----------



## borbaas (2011 Április 16)

Csak állandó tagok tudják megnyitni a csatolmányokat?


----------



## borbaas (2011 Április 16)

Sziasztok!
Nagyon sok mindent töltöttetek fel! Így tovább!


----------



## borbaas (2011 Április 16)

Sziasztok!
Nem tudjátok, hogy az üzeneteim naponta törlődnek? Így sohasem lesz 20!


----------



## borbaas (2011 Április 16)

Vera, Barbika sziasztok!
nagyon sok mindent készítettetek, köszi!!!!


----------



## borbaas (2011 Április 16)

Sziasztok!
Nagyon ügyes kis csapat vagytok! Gratuláció mindenkinek!!!!!


----------



## pier89 (2011 Április 16)

Üdvözlök mindenkit ! Nem tudom miről irjak igy hirtelen.


----------



## pier89 (2011 Április 16)

19


----------



## pier89 (2011 Április 16)

17


----------



## pier89 (2011 Április 16)

16


----------



## borbaas (2011 Április 16)

Sziasztok!
Nyíregyházán is van ovi is és iskola is, de nem tudok róla sokat!


----------



## Bigi Boy (2011 Április 16)

Mindörökké YAMAHA!


----------



## borbaas (2011 Április 16)

Azért én is hallottam róla ezt-azt, de majd érdeklődöm!


----------



## pier89 (2011 Április 16)

Király


----------



## pier89 (2011 Április 16)

Üdvözlet Vajdaságbol
ű


----------



## pier89 (2011 Április 16)

212


----------



## borbaas (2011 Április 16)

A parlagfűre tudtok ajánlani valamit?


----------



## pier89 (2011 Április 16)

X


----------



## borbaas (2011 Április 16)

Azt hallottam, hogy a legjobb az Olive Beta G Force, ez igaz?


----------



## borbaas (2011 Április 16)

Sziasztok!
Ezek a képek tényleg nagyon kifejezők!


----------



## borbaas (2011 Április 16)

Nekünk hörcsögünk van és kutyánk!!!!


----------



## borbaas (2011 Április 16)

Nagyon jó képeket raktatok fel, köszi!!!!!


----------



## pier89 (2011 Április 16)

Üdvözlök mindenkit ! Nem tudom miről irjak igy hirtelen.


----------



## borbaas (2011 Április 16)

Tollaslabdáról nincsen véletlenül????


----------



## pier89 (2011 Április 16)

Hali


----------



## pier89 (2011 Április 16)

hello


----------



## borbaas (2011 Április 16)

Sziasztok!
Állandó köhögésre nem tudtok valamit?


----------



## pier89 (2011 Április 16)

hahhaha


----------



## pier89 (2011 Április 16)

hihihihihi


----------



## borbaas (2011 Április 16)

A 16 éves gyerekem köhög már december óta és nem találják az okát. Hátha van ötlet!


----------



## pier89 (2011 Április 16)

jajaja


----------



## pier89 (2011 Április 16)

huh


----------



## borbaas (2011 Április 16)

Rengeteg anyagot tettetek fel, köszi!


----------



## borbaas (2011 Április 16)

Szerintetek nagyon nehéz nyelv a spanyol, a gyerekem nyűgösködik sokat emiatt! Nekem tetszik, de azért más tanulni!!!!


----------



## borbaas (2011 Április 16)

Itt, Nyíregyházán sincs sok spanyol tanár!!!


----------



## borbaas (2011 Április 16)

Tegyetek már fel előkészítős anyagot is, ha tudtok!


----------



## Bakanceva (2011 Április 16)

Sziasztok. Nagyon tetszik az oldal.


----------



## Bakanceva (2011 Április 16)

Örülök, hogy tagja lehetek.


----------



## Bakanceva (2011 Április 16)

Sok hasznos dolgot találtam az oldalon.


----------



## Bakanceva (2011 Április 16)

Verseket, meséket, gyermekjátékokat keresek óvodásoknak.


----------



## Bakanceva (2011 Április 16)

Érdekelnének, gyermekoldalak, ha tudtok segítsetek.


----------



## edm12 (2011 Április 16)

Sziasztok


----------



## Bakanceva (2011 Április 16)

Sziasztok, sok olyan hasznos dolgot találtam amit máshol nem.


----------



## Bakanceva (2011 Április 16)

ezért gyorsan begyűjtöm a hozzászólásokat.


----------



## Bakanceva (2011 Április 16)

1


----------



## Bakanceva (2011 Április 16)

2


----------



## Bakanceva (2011 Április 16)

3


----------



## edm12 (2011 Április 16)

3


----------



## Bakanceva (2011 Április 16)

4


----------



## edm12 (2011 Április 16)

Mindjárt húsvét


----------



## Bakanceva (2011 Április 16)

5


----------



## edm12 (2011 Április 16)

Hozzávalók:
sonka
paradicsomlé (legjobb a házi)
Elkészítés:
A sonkát megfőzöm. Mikor szépen megfőtt, felszeletelem, egy picit megsütöm mindkét oldalát, majd leöntöm a megsült szeleteket a paradicsomlével úgy, hogy jól elfedje. Hagyom főni kb. 20-25 percet közepes lángon. Mikor a sonka már jó puha, lekapcsolom alatta a gázt, és puha kenyérrel tálalom.

Megjegyzés:
Ha a paradicsom kesernyés lenne, akkor sót teszek bele, de csak egy picit, mert a sonka is sós! 
Ez a párom egyik kedvence.  Jó étvágyat hozzá!

Ezt a receptet még a nagypapámtól tanultam. Ők vidéken állatokat tartottak, és disznóvágás után sokszor nem fogyott el a sonka tavaszig. Így, hogy ne kezdjen el romolni és ne is kelljen lefagyasztani, kitalálta ezt a receptet. Bár lehet, hogy mások is ismerik. 

A receptet Mezoka küldte. Köszönjük!


----------



## viktorbeatbox001 (2011 Április 16)

sziasztok most reggeltem és főleg a filmek érdekelnek ezáltal ez lesz a leggyakrabban látogatott fórumon.


----------



## edm12 (2011 Április 16)

sonka


----------



## edm12 (2011 Április 16)

Hozzávalók:
60 dkg sertésmáj
4 evőkanál mustár
3 evőkanál olaj
1 teáskanál majoranna
1 teáskanál borsikafű
1/2 teáskanál bazsalikom
Elkészítés:
A megmosott, megtisztitott májat tűzálló tálba tesszük. A mustárt, az olajat és a fűszereket egy másik tálban jól összekeverjük, majd a májra kenjük. Előmelegített sütőben kb. 20 perc alatt készre sütjük.

Megjegyzés:
A receptet és a fotót Sajtkrumpli küldte. Köszönjük!


----------



## edm12 (2011 Április 16)

Hozzávalók:
50 dkg túró
30 dkg liszt
2 dkg élesztő
25 dkg 
1 tojás
1 evőkanál só
Elkészítés:
A margarint elmorzsoljuk a liszttel, rászórjuk az élesztőt, túrót, sót. Jól összedolgozzuk majd lazára nyújtjuk a tésztát. Egy éjszakát hűtőben pihentetjük. 
Másnap kisujjnyi vastagra nyújtjuk a tésztát, apró pogácsákat szúrunk belőle, majd megkenjük tojással és kisütjük őket.


----------



## Bakanceva (2011 Április 16)

edm12 írta:


> Mindjárt húsvét



Igen, hamar eljött. Várhatjuk a locsolókat.


----------



## edm12 (2011 Április 16)

Hozzávalók:
5-6 db alma
1 bögre cukor
1,5 bögre rétesliszt
3/4 bögre olaj
3 tojás
1 evőkanál fahéj
1 citrom lereszelt héja
1 csomag vaníliás cukor
1 kávéskanál szódabikarbóna
10-15 dkg durvára vágott dió a tetejére
/a bögre mérete: 3 dl/
Elkészítés:
Az almákat meghámozzuk, kb. centis kockákra vágjuk, kevés citromlével meglocsoljuk, félretesszük. A tojásokat a cukorral jól kikeverjük, majd adagokban az olajat is hozzákeverjük a citromhéjjal. A fahéjjal és szódabikarbónával elkevert lisztet is hozzákeverjük, majd legvégén az almákat beleforgatjuk. Sütőpapírral bélelt nagyobb tepsibe terítjük, a diódarabokkal megszórjuk, és előmelegített 190 fokos sütőben 40 percig sütjük. A kisült tésztát porcukorral megszórjuk.


----------



## edm12 (2011 Április 16)

Hozzávalók:
joghurt vagy kefír ízlés szerint
csirkehús
fűszerek
sós háztartási keksz
pici olaj a sütéshez
+ sütőpapír
Elkészítés:
A csirkehúst (én a mellét szoktam) nagyobb darabokra vágom. A joghurtot fűszerezem sóval, fokhagymával, borssal ételízesítővel, gyömbérrel, egy csipetnyi chillivel (tulajdonképpen mindenki azzal, amivel szereti). A húsokat beleteszem, és legalább 2 órán át pácolom benne. A sós kekszet sodrófával prézliszerűre összetöröm, a joghurtból kivett csirkedarabokat beleforgatom, és sütőpapírral bélelt, kicsit megolajozott tepsiben aranybarnára sütöm. Mindenféle köret illik hozzá.


----------



## edm12 (2011 Április 16)

Hozzávalók 4 személyre:
12,5 dkg cukor
3 tojásfehérje
5 dkg Nutella
15 dkg mandula
Elkészítés:
A tojásfehérjéket kemény habbá verjük, majd hozzáadjuk a cukrot, és további 5 percig verjük. Hozzáadjuk a Nutellát és a mandulát. Egy tepsit kibélelünk sütőpapírral, és kanállal kis halmokat képzünk a habból. 100 fokos sütőben 20 percig, illetve addig sütjük míg a habcsókok jól ki nem száradtak.


----------



## edm12 (2011 Április 16)

Hozzávalók:
60 dkg sütőtök
1 fej vöröshagyma
1 db tyúkhúsleves kocka
só
bors
curry
chili
gyömbér
2-3 evőkanál tejföl vagy 2 dl tejszín
citrom
Elkészítés:
A hagymát apróra vágom, kevés olajon megpiritom. A sütőtököt kockára vágom, a hagymához teszem. Fűszerezem sóval, borssal, curryvel, chilivel, gyömbérrel. Felöntöm vízzel, hogy ellepje. Utána 1 db leveskockat teszek hozzá. Puhára főzöm. Legvégén botmixerrel pépesítem, hozzáöntöm a tejfölt vagy a tejszínt. Tálalásnál kis citromlevet öntök rá.

Megjegyzés:
Ehhez a krémleveshez szoktam sajtos pirítóst készíteni, vagy bármilyen sajtot kockára vágok, és azzal díszítem. Nagyon finom;-)


----------



## edm12 (2011 Április 16)

Hozzávalók:
2 pohár natúr joghurt
4 pohár porcukor
4 pohár liszt
2 pohár étolaj
1 csomag sütőpor
1 üveg magozott meggybefőtt
Elkészítés:
A befőtt kivételével összekeverjük a hozzávalókat, tepsibe öntjük, rászórjuk a meggyet a tetejére, és előmelegített sütőben kb. 30 perc alatt szép pirosra megsütjük.


----------



## edm12 (2011 Április 16)

Hozzávalók:
1 db tojás
14 dkg cukor
30 dkg liszt
12 dkg vaj
6 dkg csoki
2 kiskanál sütőpor
1 kis pohár tejföl vagy natúr joghurt
Elkészítés:
A vajat a tojással és a cukorral habosra keverjük. Hozzáadjuk a sütőport és a lisztet, majd a tejfölt (vagy natúr joghurtot), végül belekeverjük a felaprított csokoládét. Kivajazzuk a formát, belekanalazzuk a tésztát, és 200 fokon 30 percig sütjük.


----------



## Bakanceva (2011 Április 16)

edm12 írta:


> Hozzávalók:
> 60 dkg sertésmáj
> 4 evőkanál mustár
> 3 evőkanál olaj
> ...



Tetszik a recept, én is ki fogom próbálni, köszi!!!!


----------



## viktorbeatbox001 (2011 Április 16)

Feltöltöknek köszönöm a munkájukat és mint használó az egy klikkes gyors letöltés linkeket szeretem.


----------



## edm12 (2011 Április 16)

Bakanceva írta:


> Tetszik a recept, én is ki fogom próbálni, köszi!!!!



És nagyon egyszerű


----------



## gary024 (2011 Április 16)




----------



## Bakanceva (2011 Április 16)

6


----------



## Bakanceva (2011 Április 16)

7


----------



## Bakanceva (2011 Április 16)

8


----------



## gary024 (2011 Április 16)

Sajnos ez így van! :cry:


----------



## Bakanceva (2011 Április 16)

:0:9


----------



## gary024 (2011 Április 16)

Ez biztosan nagyon finom lehet! Mondom is a barátnőmnek, hogy készítse el nekem!


----------



## gary024 (2011 Április 16)

Köszönjük!


----------



## Bakanceva (2011 Április 16)

gary024 írta:


> Sajnos ez így van! :cry:



Mi van így????:88:


----------



## edm12 (2011 Április 16)

Hozzávalók:
8 szelet fehér pecsenyének való sertéshús
3 nagy fej hagyma
kevés olaj
1 nagy pohár víz
só
bors
steakfűszer
Elkészítés:

1.) A hússzeleteket megmossuk, lecsepegtetjük, majd mindkét oldalukat sózzuk, borsozzuk, steakfűszerrel megszórjuk. 
2.) A hagymát megtiszítjuk, félbevágjuk, majd felszeleteljük. Egy kuktában kevés olajon megfonnyasztjuk a hagymát, majd rátesszük a hússzeleteket, és folytonos kevergetés mellett fehéredésig pirítjuk. Felöntjük egy nagy pohár vízzel, majd lezárjuk a fedőt, és 1 óra alatt (omlós) puhára főzzük az egészet. Vajas sült burgonyával tálaljuk. 
(A vajas sült burgonyát úgy készítem, hogy felkockázom a burgonyát, 5 percig sós vízben főzöm, majd 1 óra alatt 200 fokon egy jénaiban, vajdarabkákkal megszórva, ropogós-pirosra sütöm.)


----------



## gary024 (2011 Április 16)

A strucc meg a homokba dugja a fejét!


----------



## edm12 (2011 Április 16)

Tanácstalanul vesznek körül az utcán egy ájult férfit.
- Mi az előírás ilyenkor? - tűnődik az egyik néző - Olyan sok szabály van! Talán egy kis konyakot kellene a szájába önteni?
Ekkor az ájult kinyitja a szemét, és ezt suttogja:
- Tegye ezt kérem, és ne törődjön a többi előírással!


----------



## gary024 (2011 Április 16)




----------



## Bakanceva (2011 Április 16)

Nincs valami jóféle salátareceptetek???


----------



## gary024 (2011 Április 16)

HAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAAAAAA34532512=8985464FT- AL TARTOZIK MOST!:!::33::evil:


----------



## Bakanceva (2011 Április 16)

edm12 írta:


> És nagyon egyszerű



De szuper válaszoltál az üzimre. Kösziiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!!!kiss


----------



## Nuncuska (2011 Április 16)

hello!


----------



## viktorbeatbox001 (2011 Április 16)

kíváncsian várom ment? szintén sorstárs.


----------



## eszto23 (2011 Április 16)

pont pont vesszőcske


----------



## viktorbeatbox001 (2011 Április 16)

Én a húsvéti nyuszis filmért jöttem de majd a későbbiekben sürüben jövök


----------



## viktorbeatbox001 (2011 Április 16)

Legjobban a forrás kód-ra vagyok kiváncsi


----------



## viktorbeatbox001 (2011 Április 16)

félúton de nem földvár felé, ezért ajánlom a road cimü filmet.


----------



## krekica (2011 Április 16)

fejetlen


----------



## krekica (2011 Április 16)

köszönöm a tanácsot


----------



## krekica (2011 Április 16)

Vajon miért kell 20 hozzászolás?


----------



## krekica (2011 Április 16)

nagyon szeretem a keresztszemes munkákat


----------



## krekica (2011 Április 16)

nem értem, hogy miért kell20 hozzászólást összegyűjteni.


----------



## viktorbeatbox001 (2011 Április 16)

Latabár Kálmán utol érhetetlen a mai napig


----------



## krekica (2011 Április 16)

nem tudom megnyitni a képeket


----------



## Hajnalj (2011 Április 16)

helló!


----------



## krekica (2011 Április 16)

sziasztok


----------



## viktorbeatbox001 (2011 Április 16)

stargate universe remélem nem fejezik be a forgatást


----------



## krekica (2011 Április 16)

mizujs?


----------



## krekica (2011 Április 16)

még mindig nem érte minek ez a hozzászólásdi??


----------



## krekica (2011 Április 16)

a nap végre kisütött
felébredt a tavasz


----------



## krekica (2011 Április 16)

a fáradtság is kitört rajtam


----------



## krekica (2011 Április 16)

na és a hülyeség is


----------



## krekica (2011 Április 16)

mi értelme ennek?


----------



## krekica (2011 Április 16)

változtat az valamin, ha hozzászólok valamihez?


----------



## krekica (2011 Április 16)

h_l_h_t_r


----------



## krekica (2011 Április 16)

l_g_o_b z_n_


----------



## krekica (2011 Április 16)

a j_z_


----------



## krekica (2011 Április 16)

m_n_j_r_


----------



## krekica (2011 Április 16)

m_g_a_


----------



## krekica (2011 Április 16)

k_sz


----------



## CSODÁS (2011 Április 16)

A legszebb napot kivánom mindenkinek!


----------



## morcpille (2011 Április 16)




----------



## chalimera (2011 Április 16)

*Köszönet*

Helló, én is köszönöm ezt a lehetőséget.


----------



## chalimera (2011 Április 16)

**


----------



## Szeevee (2011 Április 16)

*-1*

hali1


----------



## Szeevee (2011 Április 16)

*-2*

Jó ez az oldal!


----------



## Szeevee (2011 Április 16)

1


----------



## Szeevee (2011 Április 16)

2


----------



## Szeevee (2011 Április 16)

5


----------



## Szeevee (2011 Április 16)

7


----------



## Szeevee (2011 Április 16)

8


----------



## Szeevee (2011 Április 16)

9


----------



## Szeevee (2011 Április 16)

10


----------



## Szeevee (2011 Április 16)

11


----------



## Szeevee (2011 Április 16)

12121


----------



## Szeevee (2011 Április 16)

14


----------



## Szeevee (2011 Április 16)

15555


----------



## Szeevee (2011 Április 16)

gfswhj


----------



## gyöngy1000 (2011 Április 16)

1valaky írta:


> szuper vagykiss


 aranyos vagy


----------



## Szeevee (2011 Április 16)

zruku


----------



## Szeevee (2011 Április 16)

ídrzhgndg


----------



## Szeevee (2011 Április 16)

hjhgjgh


----------



## gyöngy1000 (2011 Április 16)

*köszönet*

Köszönöm a lehetőséget, amivel hozzásegítesz, hogy mielőbb teljes jogú tag legyek!


----------



## gyöngy1000 (2011 Április 16)

*20*

ezt én sem értem, mert aki aktívan szeretné használni az oldalt, mert tetszik neki amit itt talál, az úgyis hozzászól a témákhoz


----------



## gyöngy1000 (2011 Április 16)

*csak úgy*

köszönöm a lehetőséget


----------



## gyöngy1000 (2011 Április 16)

Arra biztosan jó ez a 20 előírt hozzászólás, hogy mire a végére érek tudom használni a fórumot


----------



## gyöngy1000 (2011 Április 16)

nagyszerű


----------



## gyöngy1000 (2011 Április 16)

már csak 12 kell


----------



## viktorbeatbox001 (2011 Április 16)

hozzászólás az hozzászólás a mai nap úgyis csak off-olnak kezdők szerencséje


----------



## Evic01 (2011 Április 16)

hello


----------



## Evic01 (2011 Április 16)

én is köszi a topicot


----------



## Evic01 (2011 Április 16)

a szójátékok se rosszak


----------



## Evic01 (2011 Április 16)

próbáltátok már?


----------



## Evic01 (2011 Április 16)

Vannak nehezek is.


----------



## gyöngy1000 (2011 Április 16)

itt vagyok


----------



## viktorbeatbox001 (2011 Április 16)

sziasztok


----------



## mrdoherty (2011 Április 16)

hello mindenki


----------



## Pletlibali (2011 Április 16)

hali


----------



## coolt16 (2011 Április 16)

hello


----------



## matildiko (2011 Április 17)

Üdv mindenkinek


----------



## matildiko (2011 Április 17)

Üdv Budapestről


----------



## matildiko (2011 Április 17)

Hello


----------



## Giunghelmacica (2011 Április 17)

"Dzsungelmacska eladó, vagy gyermekjátszókára cserélhető!"


----------



## Giunghelmacica (2011 Április 17)

Tök jó ez az oldal. Szerintem több összetartás van közöttetek, mint a hazaiak közt.


----------



## kdcsm (2011 Április 17)

Sziasztok


----------



## kdcsm (2011 Április 17)

nem sokára


----------



## kdcsm (2011 Április 17)

lesz 20


----------



## kdcsm (2011 Április 17)

üzenet


----------



## kdcsm (2011 Április 17)

csak nem tudom miért kell


----------



## kdcsm (2011 Április 17)

sic itur ad astra


----------



## kdcsm (2011 Április 17)

ez már a hetedik


----------



## kdcsm (2011 Április 17)

egyszer men tudtam regisztrálni


----------



## kdcsm (2011 Április 17)

nem


----------



## kdcsm (2011 Április 17)

de most igen


----------



## kdcsm (2011 Április 17)

még 10 semmi, jaj


----------



## kdcsm (2011 Április 17)

hajnali 2 óra, semmi nem jut eszembe


----------



## kdcsm (2011 Április 17)

olvasni kellene inkább


----------



## kdcsm (2011 Április 17)

nem irkálni


----------



## kdcsm (2011 Április 17)

15


----------



## kdcsm (2011 Április 17)

16


----------



## kdcsm (2011 Április 17)

17


----------



## kdcsm (2011 Április 17)

18


----------



## kdcsm (2011 Április 17)

19


----------



## kdcsm (2011 Április 17)

20!


----------



## lilakod (2011 Április 17)




----------



## lilakod (2011 Április 17)




----------



## lilakod (2011 Április 17)

:444:


----------



## lilakod (2011 Április 17)




----------



## Ateh42 (2011 Április 17)

Sziasztok! ^_^


----------



## Ateh42 (2011 Április 17)

Képet lehet?


----------



## Ateh42 (2011 Április 17)




----------



## Ateh42 (2011 Április 17)




----------



## Ateh42 (2011 Április 17)

http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5307/5569576800_0e635ba7a8.jpg


----------



## Ateh42 (2011 Április 17)




----------



## Ateh42 (2011 Április 17)




----------



## Ateh42 (2011 Április 17)




----------



## Ateh42 (2011 Április 17)




----------



## Ateh42 (2011 Április 17)




----------



## Ateh42 (2011 Április 17)




----------



## Ateh42 (2011 Április 17)




----------



## Ateh42 (2011 Április 17)




----------



## Ateh42 (2011 Április 17)




----------



## Ateh42 (2011 Április 17)




----------



## Ateh42 (2011 Április 17)




----------



## Ateh42 (2011 Április 17)




----------



## Ateh42 (2011 Április 17)




----------



## Ateh42 (2011 Április 17)




----------



## Ateh42 (2011 Április 17)




----------



## elbundy01 (2011 Április 17)

1


----------



## elbundy01 (2011 Április 17)

2


----------



## elbundy01 (2011 Április 17)

3


----------



## elbundy01 (2011 Április 17)

4


----------



## elbundy01 (2011 Április 17)

5


----------



## elbundy01 (2011 Április 17)

6


----------



## elbundy01 (2011 Április 17)

7


----------



## elbundy01 (2011 Április 17)

8


----------



## elbundy01 (2011 Április 17)

9


----------



## elbundy01 (2011 Április 17)

10


----------



## elbundy01 (2011 Április 17)

11


----------



## elbundy01 (2011 Április 17)

12


----------



## elbundy01 (2011 Április 17)

13


----------



## elbundy01 (2011 Április 17)

14


----------



## elbundy01 (2011 Április 17)

15


----------



## elbundy01 (2011 Április 17)

16


----------



## elbundy01 (2011 Április 17)

17


----------



## elbundy01 (2011 Április 17)

18


----------



## Bigi Boy (2011 Április 17)

Ha zenélek megszűnik a külvilág,megszűnnek a gondok!


----------



## elbundy01 (2011 Április 17)

19


----------



## elbundy01 (2011 Április 17)

20


----------



## Bigi Boy (2011 Április 17)

Számok,számok és számok!


----------



## luciferko (2011 Április 17)

Sziasztok


----------



## Koszacsi (2011 Április 17)

Köszi!


----------



## Koszacsi (2011 Április 17)

Gyorsan össze kell gyűjtenem a 20 hozzászólást!


----------



## Koszacsi (2011 Április 17)

Helló!


----------



## Koszacsi (2011 Április 17)

Még 17 hozzászólás kell!


----------



## Koszacsi (2011 Április 17)

Gyűjtögetem a hozzászólásokat!


----------



## Koszacsi (2011 Április 17)

6


----------



## Koszacsi (2011 Április 17)

7


----------



## Koszacsi (2011 Április 17)

8


----------



## Koszacsi (2011 Április 17)

9


----------



## Koszacsi (2011 Április 17)

10


----------



## Koszacsi (2011 Április 17)

11


----------



## Koszacsi (2011 Április 17)

12


----------



## Koszacsi (2011 Április 17)

13


----------



## Koszacsi (2011 Április 17)

14


----------



## Koszacsi (2011 Április 17)

15


----------



## Koszacsi (2011 Április 17)

16


----------



## Koszacsi (2011 Április 17)

17


----------



## Koszacsi (2011 Április 17)

18


----------



## Koszacsi (2011 Április 17)

19


----------



## Koszacsi (2011 Április 17)

20!!!


----------



## samucsalad (2011 Április 17)

*üdvözlet*

Nagyon érdekes témákat találtam, így gondoltam csatlakozom.


----------



## Kumisanyi (2011 Április 17)

8


----------



## samucsalad (2011 Április 17)

gratulálok hozzá, én is nagyon igyekszem elérni ezt a bűvös számot.


----------



## Kumisanyi (2011 Április 17)

9


----------



## zsofificu (2011 Április 17)

Sziasztok


----------



## Kumisanyi (2011 Április 17)

sziasztok


----------



## Kumisanyi (2011 Április 17)

11


----------



## Kumisanyi (2011 Április 17)

lassan, de haladok


----------



## Koszacsi (2011 Április 17)

Meg van a 20 hozzászólás, több, mint 2 napja regisztráltam, akkor miért nem vagyok jogosult megnyitni dolgokat?


----------



## Kumisanyi (2011 Április 17)

ezt a számot kihagyom


----------



## Kumisanyi (2011 Április 17)

14


----------



## Kumisanyi (2011 Április 17)

15


----------



## Kumisanyi (2011 Április 17)

16


----------



## Kumisanyi (2011 Április 17)

17


----------



## Kumisanyi (2011 Április 17)

na, még kettő


----------



## Kumisanyi (2011 Április 17)

19


----------



## Kumisanyi (2011 Április 17)

Megvan! Start -


----------



## smasszer 72 (2011 Április 17)

Üdv mindenkinek!


----------



## gillichbal (2011 Április 17)

*hali*

sziasztok


----------



## gillichbal (2011 Április 17)

*jelenléti ív*

jelen


----------



## Attee (2011 Április 17)

*Üdvözlet*

Üdvözlet mindenkinek!


----------



## Attee (2011 Április 17)

19


----------



## Attee (2011 Április 17)

18


----------



## Attee (2011 Április 17)

17


----------



## Attee (2011 Április 17)

16


----------



## Attee (2011 Április 17)

15


----------



## Attee (2011 Április 17)

14


----------



## Attee (2011 Április 17)

13


----------



## Attee (2011 Április 17)

12


----------



## Attee (2011 Április 17)

11


----------



## Attee (2011 Április 17)

10


----------



## Attee (2011 Április 17)

9


----------



## Attee (2011 Április 17)

8


----------



## Attee (2011 Április 17)

7


----------



## Attee (2011 Április 17)

6


----------



## Attee (2011 Április 17)

5


----------



## Attee (2011 Április 17)

4


----------



## Attee (2011 Április 17)

3


----------



## Attee (2011 Április 17)

2


----------



## Attee (2011 Április 17)

1


----------



## Attee (2011 Április 17)

Juhéééé!!!


----------



## frimal (2011 Április 17)

*renbem van*

a


Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


----------



## frimal (2011 Április 17)

na most mi is van?


----------



## frimal (2011 Április 17)

mit kell csinálni


----------



## frimal (2011 Április 17)

4


----------



## frimal (2011 Április 17)

hát ez műxik


----------



## frimal (2011 Április 17)

köszönöm, még próbálkozom


----------



## frimal (2011 Április 17)

7


----------



## frimal (2011 Április 17)

ez érdekes


----------



## frimal (2011 Április 17)

gyors válasz


----------



## frimal (2011 Április 17)

hol is járok


----------



## frimal (2011 Április 17)

kezd monotonná válni


----------



## frimal (2011 Április 17)

vagy mónótón


----------



## frimal (2011 Április 17)

még 8


----------



## frimal (2011 Április 17)

mi újság


----------



## frimal (2011 Április 17)

mindjárt kész


----------



## frimal (2011 Április 17)

vá


----------



## frimal (2011 Április 17)

vú


----------



## frimal (2011 Április 17)

vo


----------



## frimal (2011 Április 17)

még kettő


----------



## frimal (2011 Április 17)

+1


----------



## frimal (2011 Április 17)

itt a vége


----------



## kinga870521 (2011 Április 17)

ez nagyon aranyos


----------



## kinga870521 (2011 Április 17)

en meg annyira uj vagyok, h nem talalom


----------



## kinga870521 (2011 Április 17)

:d


----------



## kinga870521 (2011 Április 17)

udvozlet nagysallobol


----------



## kinga870521 (2011 Április 17)

indulnek az enekversenyen, ezert lenne szuksegem a zenei alapokra


----------



## kinga870521 (2011 Április 17)

sok ez a 20


----------



## kinga870521 (2011 Április 17)

imádom a musicaleket !!!


----------



## kinga870521 (2011 Április 17)

joforman csak az operettszinhazba jarok


----------



## kinga870521 (2011 Április 17)

imadom a polyak lillat


----------



## kinga870521 (2011 Április 17)

meg a santa lacit, kerenyi miklos matet (KisKero) meg szabó dávidot


----------



## kinga870521 (2011 Április 17)

a jegyszedő bácsi a legaranyosabb a személyzet közül, imdom őt, mindig vmilyen új szöveget talál ki, amivel köszönti az embereket )))


----------



## istvan3000 (2011 Április 17)

helló!


----------



## kinga870521 (2011 Április 17)

tegnap voltam az eszenyi rendezte Rómeó és Júlián, de a musical verhetetlen !!!!


----------



## istvan3000 (2011 Április 17)

Hogy hívják a dohányzó, nőstény sertést?
...
Kocadohányos.


----------



## kinga870521 (2011 Április 17)

ha haza kell majd költöznöm, a színházba járás fog majd a legjobban hiányozni


----------



## istvan3000 (2011 Április 17)

Double buffering...


----------



## kinga870521 (2011 Április 17)

a rebecca a kedvencem


----------



## kinga870521 (2011 Április 17)

már harmadszor fogom megnézni, isteni !!! s ezuttal hozom a csaladot is !!


----------



## istvan3000 (2011 Április 17)

tenacious d - classico


----------



## kinga870521 (2011 Április 17)

imadom meg a szepseg es a szornyeteget, romeo es juliat, szep nyari napot, szentivaneji almot


----------



## kinga870521 (2011 Április 17)

amitol viszont kiutest kapok, az a bajader


----------



## kinga870521 (2011 Április 17)

az impro es kontra hihetetlen szorakoztato, foleg az elso sorbol


----------



## kinga870521 (2011 Április 17)

es a novendekek altal eloadott tavaszebredest is meg egyszer megneznem !!!


----------



## istvan3000 (2011 Április 17)

A börtönben kérdezi az egyik elítélt a másikat:
- Te min buktál le?
- A fiammal a tanára arról íratott dolgozatot, hogy mivel foglalkozik az apja.


----------



## istvan3000 (2011 Április 17)

- Ki az az ember, aki előtt minden férfi leveszi a kalapját?
- ???
- A fodrász.


----------



## istvan3000 (2011 Április 17)

Ferfi megy haza a munkabol es latja, hogy a baratnoje eppen csomagol.
- Hat te hova mesz? - kerdi. - Visszakoltozom anyuhoz, mert azt hallottam rolad, hogy pedofil vagy.
- Ugyan mar! Micsoda nagy szavak ezek egy 10 eves kislany szajabol!


----------



## istvan3000 (2011 Április 17)

A kém áll a domboldalon:
- Kapitány úr! Jönnek az indiánok!
- Barátok vagy ellenségek?
- Szerintem barátok, mert együtt jönnek!


----------



## istvan3000 (2011 Április 17)

A fiú hazamegy az apjához,s mondja neki:
- Képzeld apa az éjjel elvesztettem a szüzességem!
- nagyszerű fiam akkor ülljünk le és igyunk valamit - mondja az apa, mire a fiú:
- ihatni ihatunk de ülni még nem tudok!


----------



## istvan3000 (2011 Április 17)

- Barna,szorös és ha izgatod feláll?
- ???
- Fekvo barna medve.


----------



## istvan3000 (2011 Április 17)

Hogy fog a rendõr nyulat?
Utánozza a répa hangját.


----------



## istvan3000 (2011 Április 17)

Mi a hozzatartozo?
Egy rokon ertelmu szo...


----------



## istvan3000 (2011 Április 17)

Egy kisszög és egy nagyszög utazik a buszon.A kisszög átadja a helyét a nagyszögnek.Mire a nagyszög megveregeti a kisszög válát.: - Derékszög.


----------



## istvan3000 (2011 Április 17)

Mit mond egy frissen diplomazott, munkanelkuli bolcsesz, egy szinten friss diplomas bolcsesznek, aki mar talalt munkat?
- 2 Big Mac menut kolaval.


----------



## istvan3000 (2011 Április 17)

- Miért jó a csigának ?
- ???
- Mert mindig nedves es lassan megy el.....


----------



## istvan3000 (2011 Április 17)

Részeg hazamegy és ráugrik a feleségére. Pár perc múlva megkérdezi:
- Asszony mehet a hasadra?
- Persze!
- Broaaahhh...


----------



## istvan3000 (2011 Április 17)

A vajaskenyeret ha leejted a vajas felére esik.Ha a macskát ejted le akkor az a talpára esik.Ha a macska hátára rákötöd a vajaskenyeret, akkor az melyik felére esik?


----------



## istvan3000 (2011 Április 17)

- Nekem csecsemõ méretű farkam van!
- ???
- 60 centi és három és fél kiló.


----------



## istvan3000 (2011 Április 17)

- Mi az? Egy nõnek havonta van, és egy hétig tart?
- ???
- Fizetés.


----------



## istvan3000 (2011 Április 17)

- Mit ad a pedofil a kisgyereknek ha sír????
- ???
- Még több vazelint!!!!


----------



## istvan3000 (2011 Április 17)

Egy gyerek haza kiséri új barátnõjét és mikor az ajtó elé érnek a gyerek vagányul a nõ elé lép és neki támaszkodik a falnak.Megpróbálja rábeszélni hogy feküdjenek le. Már eltelik 1/2 óra mikor kijön a lány huga és ezt mondja:
- én leszoplak, Vagy apám kiveri a farkad csak engedd már el a kaputelefont.


----------



## istvan3000 (2011 Április 17)

étteremben:
- Kérek egy marhasültet, parasztosan.
- Nesze baz'meg!


----------



## tatyimale (2011 Április 17)

Amikor II.András hazatért a keresztes háborúból, országát és feleségét fenekestől felfordulva találta


----------



## H.Vica (2011 Április 17)

*Jelenléti ív*

Szia!
Köszi Melitta!


----------



## boka94 (2011 Április 17)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


 

Hali! Köszi!


----------



## boka94 (2011 Április 17)

KÖszi a lehetőséget!


----------



## boka94 (2011 Április 17)

EZ pont ígyvolt


----------



## boka94 (2011 Április 17)

Így van köszönjük Melitta!


----------



## boka94 (2011 Április 17)

Jó vicc!


----------



## boka94 (2011 Április 17)

2.jelen


----------



## boka94 (2011 Április 17)

Hogy ejtik az anyóst? 

Két kézzel a tizedikről!


----------



## boka94 (2011 Április 17)

Hétvégén ünnepelünk.Eljössz?
Mit ünnepeltek?
Lakodalom lesz!
És,ki nősül?
Az anyósomat vette el a Jó Isten.


----------



## boka94 (2011 Április 17)

Mondjatok nekem vektorokat. 
Helyvektor-kiáltja Pistike
Bázisvektor-mondja Gézuka
Móricka mondjál egy vektort
Hát, a Konvektor.


----------



## boka94 (2011 Április 17)

Hali!

Rá jöttek a LOch Nessi szörny titkára. 
Nincs is titkára!


----------



## boka94 (2011 Április 17)

Már csak 10 üzi kell hogy végre tudjak letölteni.


----------



## boka94 (2011 Április 17)

A barátnőmnek kéne alap.


----------



## boka94 (2011 Április 17)

Máté Pétertől az Elmegyek, ballagásán szeretné énekelni


----------



## boka94 (2011 Április 17)

Nem találtam sehol csak itt.


----------



## boka94 (2011 Április 17)

Hahahaha!


----------



## boka94 (2011 Április 17)

Már csak 5 üzi.


----------



## boka94 (2011 Április 17)

Már csak 4 üzi.


----------



## boka94 (2011 Április 17)

Már csak 3 üzi és tölthetek lefele.


----------



## boka94 (2011 Április 17)

Már csak 2 üzi. A cél egyenesbe vagyok!


----------



## boka94 (2011 Április 17)

19-dik üzenetem már mindjárt kész vagyok!


----------



## boka94 (2011 Április 17)

Na ez az utolsó aztán már nem zavarok senkit!  Köszi Melitta!


----------



## boka94 (2011 Április 17)

Melitta írta:


> 7, sziasztokkiss


 
Köszi a lehetőséget!


----------



## Youki79 (2011 Április 17)

Én még egy picit zavarok


----------



## borbaas (2011 Április 17)

Megint köszi!!!!!!


----------



## borbaas (2011 Április 17)

Hasznos nagyos ez a topic, jó hogy kitalálta valaki!!!


----------



## Youki79 (2011 Április 17)

már nem kell sok


----------



## Youki79 (2011 Április 17)

Köszönöm a lehetőséget.


----------



## Applejamlady (2011 Április 17)

**

Hello


----------



## mia-therm (2011 Április 17)




----------



## mia-therm (2011 Április 17)

:d


----------



## mia-therm (2011 Április 17)

a


----------



## mia-therm (2011 Április 17)

b


----------



## mia-therm (2011 Április 17)

12345


----------



## mia-therm (2011 Április 17)

cdffg


----------



## sanci1978 (2011 Április 17)

Sziasztok!
Köszöntök mindenkit a fórumon.
Most vagyok itt először.


----------



## mia-therm (2011 Április 17)

hdxh


----------



## mia-therm (2011 Április 17)

hydh


----------



## sanci1978 (2011 Április 17)

Nagyon jó ez az oldal.


----------



## mia-therm (2011 Április 17)

kihuivhbn


----------



## mia-therm (2011 Április 17)

nbjhbm


----------



## mia-therm (2011 Április 17)

kjoihzvcg


----------



## sanci1978 (2011 Április 17)

Még egyszer-kétszer fogok írni ide.


----------



## sanci1978 (2011 Április 17)

Üdv.


----------



## mia-therm (2011 Április 17)

Tölteni szeretnék már...


----------



## sanci1978 (2011 Április 17)

Ötödik bejelentkezés.


----------



## mia-therm (2011 Április 17)

Már csak 8.....


----------



## sanci1978 (2011 Április 17)

Én is szeretnék már letölteni.


----------



## mia-therm (2011 Április 17)

msmsmsms


----------



## sanci1978 (2011 Április 17)

Akkor is végig csinálom ma.


----------



## mia-therm (2011 Április 17)

Az idő pénz....


----------



## sanci1978 (2011 Április 17)

Már vége lehetne.


----------



## mia-therm (2011 Április 17)

llllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## mia-therm (2011 Április 17)

pppppppppppppppppp


----------



## sanci1978 (2011 Április 17)




----------



## mia-therm (2011 Április 17)

:s:s:s:s


----------



## mia-therm (2011 Április 17)

na még 2


----------



## sanci1978 (2011 Április 17)

Hahaha!!!


----------



## sanci1978 (2011 Április 17)

Már csak 9 üzi.


----------



## mia-therm (2011 Április 17)

Végre! Célba értem!


----------



## sanci1978 (2011 Április 17)

8...


----------



## sanci1978 (2011 Április 17)

7...


----------



## sanci1978 (2011 Április 17)

Már kicsit uncsi...


----------



## sanci1978 (2011 Április 17)

5...


----------



## sanci1978 (2011 Április 17)

Közeledik a cél


----------



## sanci1978 (2011 Április 17)

MÁr látom a végét


----------



## sanci1978 (2011 Április 17)

Még 2


----------



## sanci1978 (2011 Április 17)

Köszönöm! Végeeeeeeee


----------



## sanci1978 (2011 Április 17)

bgdfhgtf


----------



## zsofificu (2011 Április 17)

Aki félelemben él, nem is él igazán. Mindig is lesznek olyanok, akik szembeszállnak a félelemmel, és mindig lesznek olyanok, akik inkább elmenekülnek.


----------



## sanci1978 (2011 Április 17)

Miért nem tudok még letölteni???


----------



## levepa (2011 Április 17)

Hello még új vagyok


----------



## levepa (2011 Április 17)

A tülkös szarvasbogár latin neve Sinodendron cylindricum


----------



## levepa (2011 Április 17)

csak a mihez tartás véget


----------



## zsofificu (2011 Április 17)

sanci1978 írta:


> Miért nem tudok még letölteni???



Lehet nem telt még le a 48 órád..:S


----------



## levepa (2011 Április 17)

aranyos rózsabogár cetonia aurata


----------



## levepa (2011 Április 17)

uuppsz... a Genus-t nagybetűvel kell írni


----------



## levepa (2011 Április 17)

az Úr az én pásztorom nem szűkölködöm


----------



## zsofificu (2011 Április 17)

:d


----------



## levepa (2011 Április 17)

a bűn zsoldja a halál lészen vala...legott


----------



## levepa (2011 Április 17)

hmmm...úgy látom akkor nincsenek korlátok..hehe


----------



## Kiharu (2011 Április 17)




----------



## levepa (2011 Április 17)

hüphüphüp barbatrükk


----------



## levepa (2011 Április 17)

a Perzsia hercege (Prince of Persia) egy szar film


----------



## levepa (2011 Április 17)

de az Eli könyve azt is übereli


----------



## levepa (2011 Április 17)

uppsz


----------



## levepa (2011 Április 17)

hogy smint vagyok?


----------



## levepa (2011 Április 17)

kösz jól


----------



## levepa (2011 Április 17)

ahelyett hogy tanulnék állatélettanra, itt pötyögök...


----------



## levepa (2011 Április 17)

azért remélem hogy ezeket senki sem olvassa


----------



## levepa (2011 Április 17)

bár ha mégis akkor megmondhatná hogy mégis mi értelme enne az egésznek, ha úgyis van kis kapu....bár én nem értek az ilyesmihez


----------



## levepa (2011 Április 17)

na, csak eljutok a 20-ig


----------



## istu16 (2011 Április 17)

*istu16*

ide lehet 20at írni?


----------



## levepa (2011 Április 17)

ha cukros tojáshabot kell csinálnunk mindig a tojás fehérje felverése után rakjuk hozzá a cukrot..


----------



## istu16 (2011 Április 17)

remélem...


----------



## istu16 (2011 Április 17)

na lássuk még 18


----------



## levepa (2011 Április 17)

mert különben összeesik sütésnél...bizony


----------



## istu16 (2011 Április 17)

17


----------



## istu16 (2011 Április 17)

16


----------



## istu16 (2011 Április 17)

15


----------



## levepa (2011 Április 17)

hmm szóval mégse vagyok magamagam


----------



## istu16 (2011 Április 17)

már csak 14...


----------



## levepa (2011 Április 17)

huu ugy belejöttem hogy már abba se tudom hagyni hehehe


----------



## istu16 (2011 Április 17)

még 13...


----------



## istu16 (2011 Április 17)

csak 12...


----------



## istu16 (2011 Április 17)

11...


----------



## istu16 (2011 Április 17)

10...


----------



## istu16 (2011 Április 17)

9...


----------



## istu16 (2011 Április 17)

8...


----------



## istu16 (2011 Április 17)

7...


----------



## istu16 (2011 Április 17)

már csak 6...


----------



## levepa (2011 Április 17)

na jó ez az utolsó, 
a 8. vágányon tessék vigyázni mert a szerelvény összezár
a Latorca intercity vonat előreláthatólag öt percet késik, a késésért szíves elnézésüket kérjük, köszönjük.


----------



## istu16 (2011 Április 17)

mindjárt vége : 5...


----------



## istu16 (2011 Április 17)

és 4...


----------



## istu16 (2011 Április 17)

3...


----------



## istu16 (2011 Április 17)

2...


----------



## istu16 (2011 Április 17)

1...


----------



## istu16 (2011 Április 17)

és VÉGEEE!!!


----------



## Kiharu (2011 Április 17)

kiss


----------



## NikonD90 (2011 Április 17)

Sziasztok.Velem is számoljatok


----------



## tnecc (2011 Április 17)

lednew írta:


> 1 Reakció


 köszike


----------



## Fannushka (2011 Április 17)

támogatom


----------



## adry77 (2011 Április 17)

hello


----------



## les.mures (2011 Április 17)

elvileg már összejött a 20, meg megvan a két nap is, de még nem hagyott letölteni, szóval itt a köv. bejegyzés...


----------



## les.mures (2011 Április 17)

és még mindig nem hagy? mi lehet a probléma? (azért ife írok, mert nem láttam ennek megfelelő topicot)


----------



## makanka (2011 Április 17)

Ma gyönyörű szép idő volt itt.


----------



## makanka (2011 Április 17)

Remélem holnap is még tavasz lesz. Húsvétkor mindig hűvös szokott lenni.


----------



## makanka (2011 Április 17)

Húsvét a tavaszi napéjegyenlőséget követő holdtölte utáni első vasárnapon van.


----------



## makanka (2011 Április 17)

Azt hiszem ennél később már nem lehetne Húsvét.


----------



## makanka (2011 Április 17)

A napéjegyenlőség március 21-én van.


----------



## makanka (2011 Április 17)

Ha épp 21-én volt holdtölte, akkor a következő 28 nap múlva lesz.


----------



## makanka (2011 Április 17)

Az április 18-ára esik.


----------



## makanka (2011 Április 17)

Ha aznap éppen vasárnap, akkor a következő vasárnap 25-e.


----------



## makanka (2011 Április 17)

Éppen mint az idén.


----------



## makanka (2011 Április 17)

A legkorábbi lehetőség március 23-a.


----------



## peter_1981 (2011 Április 17)

Sziasztok. Köszönet.


----------



## peter_1981 (2011 Április 17)

Ma teliHOLD. :-o


----------



## pluginbabyletty (2011 Április 17)

hali
​AfrikaansAlbanianArabicArmenianAzerbaijaniBasqueBelarusianBulgarianCatalanChinese (Simplified)Chinese (Traditional)CroatianCzechDanishDetect languageDutchEnglishEstonianFilipinoFinnishFrenchGalicianGeorgianGermanGreekHaitian CreoleHebrewHindiHungarianIcelandicIndonesianIrishItalianJapaneseKoreanLatinLatvianLithuanianMacedonianMalayMalteseNorwegianPersianPolishPortugueseRomanianRussianSerbianSlovakSlovenianSpanishSwahiliSwedishThaiTurkishUkrainianUrduVietnameseWelshYiddish*⇄*AfrikaansAlbanianArabicArmenianAzerbaijaniBasqueBelarusianBulgarianCatalanChinese (Simplified)Chinese (Traditional)CroatianCzechDanishDutchEnglishEstonianFilipinoFinnishFrenchGalicianGeorgianGermanGreekHaitian CreoleHebrewHindiHungarianIcelandicIndonesianIrishItalianJapaneseKoreanLatinLatvianLithuanianMacedonianMalayMalteseNorwegianPersianPolishPortugueseRomanianRussianSerbianSlovakSlovenianSpanishSwahiliSwedishThaiTurkishUkrainianUrduVietnameseWelshYiddishNyelvfelismerés » Hungarian​

​


----------



## gkomaromi (2011 Április 17)

Első hozzászólásom


----------



## gkomaromi (2011 Április 17)

2.


----------



## gkomaromi (2011 Április 17)

3.


----------



## gkomaromi (2011 Április 17)

4.


----------



## gkomaromi (2011 Április 17)

5.


----------



## gkomaromi (2011 Április 17)

6.


----------



## gkomaromi (2011 Április 17)

7.


----------



## gkomaromi (2011 Április 17)

8,


----------



## gkomaromi (2011 Április 17)

9,


----------



## gkomaromi (2011 Április 17)

20. najó, nem csak 10.


----------



## gkomaromi (2011 Április 17)

11


----------



## gkomaromi (2011 Április 17)

12


----------



## gkomaromi (2011 Április 17)

13 nm szerencsés szám


----------



## gkomaromi (2011 Április 17)

14, ez már jobb azért


----------



## gkomaromi (2011 Április 17)

15, már nincs sok hátra


----------



## gkomaromi (2011 Április 17)

16. egész jó már


----------



## gkomaromi (2011 Április 17)

17. mindjárt megvan


----------



## gkomaromi (2011 Április 17)

18......... és


----------



## gkomaromi (2011 Április 17)

19. most:


----------



## gkomaromi (2011 Április 17)

20! Megvan!! NEm hiszem elll!!!! Wááááá


----------



## sviki (2011 Április 17)

1


----------



## sviki (2011 Április 17)

2


----------



## sviki (2011 Április 17)

3


----------



## sviki (2011 Április 17)

4


----------



## sviki (2011 Április 17)

5


----------



## sviki (2011 Április 17)

6


----------



## sviki (2011 Április 17)

7


----------



## sviki (2011 Április 17)

8


----------



## sviki (2011 Április 17)

9


----------



## sviki (2011 Április 17)

10


----------



## koko42 (2011 Április 17)

Hali!


----------



## koko42 (2011 Április 17)

Lassan


----------



## koko42 (2011 Április 17)

de


----------



## koko42 (2011 Április 17)

biztosan


----------



## koko42 (2011 Április 17)

összejön


----------



## koko42 (2011 Április 17)

az


----------



## koko42 (2011 Április 17)

a


----------



## koko42 (2011 Április 17)

bizonyos


----------



## koko42 (2011 Április 17)

húsz


----------



## koko42 (2011 Április 17)

üzenet


----------



## koko42 (2011 Április 17)

csak


----------



## koko42 (2011 Április 17)

egy


----------



## koko42 (2011 Április 17)

kis


----------



## koko42 (2011 Április 17)

idö


----------



## koko42 (2011 Április 17)

kell


----------



## koko42 (2011 Április 17)

hozzá


----------



## koko42 (2011 Április 17)

végül


----------



## koko42 (2011 Április 17)

is


----------



## koko42 (2011 Április 17)

lassan


----------



## koko42 (2011 Április 17)

összejött


----------



## koko42 (2011 Április 17)

ez meg a ráadás!


----------



## bodus (2011 Április 18)

1


----------



## bodus (2011 Április 18)

2


----------



## bodus (2011 Április 18)

3


----------



## bodus (2011 Április 18)

4


----------



## bodus (2011 Április 18)

5


----------



## bodus (2011 Április 18)

6


----------



## bodus (2011 Április 18)

7


----------



## bodus (2011 Április 18)

8


----------



## bodus (2011 Április 18)

9


----------



## bodus (2011 Április 18)

10


----------



## bodus (2011 Április 18)

szép


----------



## bodus (2011 Április 18)

jó


----------



## bodus (2011 Április 18)

estét


----------



## bodus (2011 Április 18)

mindenkinek


----------



## bodus (2011 Április 18)

11


----------



## bodus (2011 Április 18)

12


----------



## bodus (2011 Április 18)

13


----------



## bodus (2011 Április 18)

14


----------



## bodus (2011 Április 18)

15


----------



## bodus (2011 Április 18)

16


----------



## bodus (2011 Április 18)

17


----------



## bodus (2011 Április 18)

18


----------



## bodus (2011 Április 18)

19


----------



## chandler81 (2011 Április 18)

*Üdvözlet!*

Mindenkit szeretettel köszöntök.


----------



## chandler81 (2011 Április 18)

*Hello*

Jó itt köztetek.


----------



## chandler81 (2011 Április 18)

*Sziasztok*

Örömmel töltök majd le innen mindenfélét


----------



## chandler81 (2011 Április 18)

**

Hasznod oldalnak tartom a letöltő társadalom tagjaként


----------



## chandler81 (2011 Április 18)

*1*

1


----------



## chandler81 (2011 Április 18)

2


----------



## chandler81 (2011 Április 18)

3


----------



## chandler81 (2011 Április 18)

4


----------



## chandler81 (2011 Április 18)

*Gyűlik*

Gyűlik az a 20 megszólalás


----------



## chandler81 (2011 Április 18)

**

Jó, hogy van ez a gyűjtési lehetőség.


----------



## chandler81 (2011 Április 18)

*...Így talán*

Talán van esélyem még ma tölteni.


----------



## chandler81 (2011 Április 18)

5


----------



## chandler81 (2011 Április 18)

6


----------



## chandler81 (2011 Április 18)

7


----------



## chandler81 (2011 Április 18)

*8*

8


----------



## chandler81 (2011 Április 18)

9


----------



## chandler81 (2011 Április 18)

*10*

Jubileumi ez a 10-es


----------



## chandler81 (2011 Április 18)

*11*

A 11 se rossz


----------



## chandler81 (2011 Április 18)

*Már csak*

Ezzel együtt már csak 2 üzenés


----------



## chandler81 (2011 Április 18)

*Be is töltöttük*

Be is töltöttük a 20-at


----------



## chandler81 (2011 Április 18)

21111


----------



## chandler81 (2011 Április 18)

23423423


----------



## chandler81 (2011 Április 18)

*dddsds*

sdsdsd


----------



## chandler81 (2011 Április 18)

22


----------



## chandler81 (2011 Április 18)

22333


----------



## chandler81 (2011 Április 18)

asdasd


----------



## chandler81 (2011 Április 18)

asdasdasdasd


----------



## chandler81 (2011 Április 18)

sdfsdfsdfsd


----------



## chandler81 (2011 Április 18)

fgdfgdfgdf


----------



## chandler81 (2011 Április 18)

dsdfsdfsdfsdfsdf


----------



## chandler81 (2011 Április 18)

retertertertert


----------



## chandler81 (2011 Április 18)

sdfsdfsdfs


----------



## chandler81 (2011 Április 18)

sdsdfsdfsd


----------



## chandler81 (2011 Április 18)

sdfsdfsdf


----------



## chandler81 (2011 Április 18)

cvxcvxcvxcvsdfsdf


----------



## chandler81 (2011 Április 18)

vxcvxcvxcv


----------



## chandler81 (2011 Április 18)

xcvxsdxcvxc


----------



## chandler81 (2011 Április 18)

dsdfsdfsfesdfsdfs


----------



## chandler81 (2011 Április 18)

sdsdfsdfsdfsdfsdfsdf


----------



## chandler81 (2011 Április 18)

vxcvxcvxcvxcvxvcxcvxcvxcvxcvxcvxcvxcvxcvx


----------



## chandler81 (2011 Április 18)

dsdsdfsdf


----------



## chandler81 (2011 Április 18)

hghjggjhghgjhj


----------



## chandler81 (2011 Április 18)

bnnbjbjh


----------



## chandler81 (2011 Április 18)

jgjhgj


----------



## chandler81 (2011 Április 18)

vvnbvnb


----------



## chandler81 (2011 Április 18)

xcvxcvx


----------



## chandler81 (2011 Április 18)

xyxcyxcyxxcyxcyxc


----------



## chandler81 (2011 Április 18)

jhkjhkjhkjh


----------



## chandler81 (2011 Április 18)

nmnmnmnmnmnm


----------



## chandler81 (2011 Április 18)

kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## chandler81 (2011 Április 18)

bmbmnbmbnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## chandler81 (2011 Április 18)

jhhjhgjnhgjn


----------



## chandler81 (2011 Április 18)

nbmnbmbmbn


----------



## chandler81 (2011 Április 18)

ggjhgjhgjg


----------



## chandler81 (2011 Április 18)

bbmnbmnbmnb


----------



## chandler81 (2011 Április 18)

nnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## chandler81 (2011 Április 18)

nmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## chandler81 (2011 Április 18)

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## chandler81 (2011 Április 18)

mn


----------



## chandler81 (2011 Április 18)

jjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj


----------



## Amadeusz (2011 Április 18)

*Madárfészek*

Agador! Holavan Starina?!


----------



## Amadeusz (2011 Április 18)

Armann Goldmann,te vén ezmagaz!Na hogy tetszett a meccs?


----------



## Amadeusz (2011 Április 18)

Csillámpor,csillámpor,csillámpor!


----------



## Amadeusz (2011 Április 18)

Az veszélyes,leeshettél volna!
Leestem!


----------



## Amadeusz (2011 Április 18)

Édes-savanyú fácánleves!


----------



## Amadeusz (2011 Április 18)

Miért mondtad nekik,hogy rákpaprikás?!


----------



## Amadeusz (2011 Április 18)

Kathy Arger vagy mrs mittudoménki?!


----------



## Amadeusz (2011 Április 18)

Cilipanna


----------



## Amadeusz (2011 Április 18)

helen sarp és medlin estön


----------



## Amadeusz (2011 Április 18)

mindörökké fiatal hááát hogyne


----------



## Amadeusz (2011 Április 18)

inkább a pi értékét irtam volna


----------



## Amadeusz (2011 Április 18)

na és akkor mi van?!


----------



## Amadeusz (2011 Április 18)

most lesz a szölinapom


----------



## Amadeusz (2011 Április 18)

ez a klaviatura?!


----------



## Amadeusz (2011 Április 18)

párakötés


----------



## Amadeusz (2011 Április 18)

mindjért meglesz


----------



## Amadeusz (2011 Április 18)

akkor meg itt ülhetnék két hétig


----------



## Amadeusz (2011 Április 18)

akkora de akkora Tita vagyok


----------



## Amadeusz (2011 Április 18)

ehh


----------



## Amadeusz (2011 Április 18)

na de asszonyom ,ez még él!
nekem mondja?!


----------



## Amadeusz (2011 Április 18)

na végre!


----------



## Amadeusz (2011 Április 18)

örneszt!


----------



## Amadeusz (2011 Április 18)

na most elfeledtem miért is léptem ide be!


----------



## Amadeusz (2011 Április 18)

róz


----------



## tiesto546 (2011 Április 18)

hello


----------



## tiesto546 (2011 Április 18)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


hello


----------



## tiesto546 (2011 Április 18)

három


----------



## tiesto546 (2011 Április 18)

négy


----------



## tiesto546 (2011 Április 18)

öt


----------



## tiesto546 (2011 Április 18)

hat


----------



## tiesto546 (2011 Április 18)

hét


----------



## tiesto546 (2011 Április 18)

nyolc


----------



## tiesto546 (2011 Április 18)

kilenc


----------



## tiesto546 (2011 Április 18)

10


----------



## tiesto546 (2011 Április 18)

11


----------



## tiesto546 (2011 Április 18)

12


----------



## tiesto546 (2011 Április 18)

13


----------



## tiesto546 (2011 Április 18)

14


----------



## tiesto546 (2011 Április 18)

15


----------



## tiesto546 (2011 Április 18)

16


----------



## tiesto546 (2011 Április 18)

17


----------



## tiesto546 (2011 Április 18)

18


----------



## tiesto546 (2011 Április 18)

19


----------



## tiesto546 (2011 Április 18)

20


----------



## tiesto546 (2011 Április 18)

21


----------



## ddagadt (2011 Április 18)

*köszi*

 köszi


----------



## ddagadt (2011 Április 18)

**

Szép Napot!


----------



## ddagadt (2011 Április 18)

Hipiáééé


----------



## ddagadt (2011 Április 18)

Nééégy


----------



## ddagadt (2011 Április 18)

5


----------



## ddagadt (2011 Április 18)

6


----------



## ddagadt (2011 Április 18)

7


----------



## ddagadt (2011 Április 18)

888


----------



## ddagadt (2011 Április 18)

999


----------



## ddagadt (2011 Április 18)

10


----------



## Whisper (2011 Április 18)

egy


----------



## Whisper (2011 Április 18)

ketto


----------



## Whisper (2011 Április 18)

harom


----------



## ddagadt (2011 Április 18)

11


----------



## Whisper (2011 Április 18)

varok varok, szakalam no


----------



## Whisper (2011 Április 18)

ot mint5


----------



## Whisper (2011 Április 18)

hat


----------



## Whisper (2011 Április 18)

sette


----------



## Whisper (2011 Április 18)

otto, de meguntam


----------



## ddagadt (2011 Április 18)

12


----------



## Whisper (2011 Április 18)

nove


----------



## ddagadt (2011 Április 18)

13


----------



## Whisper (2011 Április 18)

dieci


----------



## Whisper (2011 Április 18)

undici


----------



## ddagadt (2011 Április 18)

14


----------



## Whisper (2011 Április 18)

12


----------



## Bigi Boy (2011 Április 18)

JÓóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóó reggelt Magyarország!!!!!


----------



## Whisper (2011 Április 18)

gyorsabb vagy


----------



## ddagadt (2011 Április 18)

15


----------



## ddagadt (2011 Április 18)

)))))) 16


----------



## Whisper (2011 Április 18)

jo reggelt


----------



## Whisper (2011 Április 18)

15 egy lepessel elore


----------



## ddagadt (2011 Április 18)

17


----------



## Whisper (2011 Április 18)

16


----------



## ddagadt (2011 Április 18)

nagykorúúúság


----------



## Whisper (2011 Április 18)

17


----------



## ddagadt (2011 Április 18)

20-1


----------



## Whisper (2011 Április 18)

18


----------



## ddagadt (2011 Április 18)

háhúúúúúúúúsz ))))))


----------



## Whisper (2011 Április 18)

19


----------



## Whisper (2011 Április 18)

202020202020202


----------



## Whisper (2011 Április 18)

20+1 na vegre


----------



## Bigi Boy (2011 Április 18)

Türelmetlen vagyok!!!!!!


----------



## Bigi Boy (2011 Április 18)

Ez még csak a fele.


----------



## rori1234 (2011 Április 18)

Sziasztok!


----------



## rori1234 (2011 Április 18)

Hello


----------



## rori1234 (2011 Április 18)

Szeretnék zenéket anyáknapjára


----------



## rori1234 (2011 Április 18)

nehezen jön össze a 20


----------



## rori1234 (2011 Április 18)

Mit Írjak?


----------



## rori1234 (2011 Április 18)

Hol tartok?


----------



## rori1234 (2011 Április 18)

A


----------



## rori1234 (2011 Április 18)

Bc


----------



## rori1234 (2011 Április 18)

123456


----------



## rori1234 (2011 Április 18)

78910


----------



## rori1234 (2011 Április 18)

szeretném


----------



## rori1234 (2011 Április 18)

jó lenne ha már meg lenne


----------



## rori1234 (2011 Április 18)

Kell még?


----------



## rori1234 (2011 Április 18)

Hahóóóóóóóóóó


----------



## rori1234 (2011 Április 18)

Jelez ha megvan?


----------



## kemika (2011 Április 18)

sziasztok


----------



## kemika (2011 Április 18)

Kedvenc idézeteim:
1. 
-Fejbe fognak lőni!
-Nincs akadálya, fejem is van és puskájuk is van!


----------



## kemika (2011 Április 18)

2. 
-Szembe fogok nézni a halállal!
-Azt nehezen. Bekötik a szemed és még kukucskálni sem szabad!


----------



## kemika (2011 Április 18)

3. 
Én halálomig élni fogok!


----------



## kemika (2011 Április 18)

4.
-Mit csinált a szemével?
-Megállítottam egy öklöt mielőtt átment volna a fejemen.


----------



## rori1234 (2011 Április 18)

Megint itt vagyok!


----------



## kemika (2011 Április 18)

5. Aki bajban van az legyen pofátlan!


----------



## rori1234 (2011 Április 18)

Hol tudok majd zenét tölteni?


----------



## rori1234 (2011 Április 18)

Lehet majd ugye?


----------



## kemika (2011 Április 18)

6. Vagy tölt nekem és hagy inni, vagy maga is velem iszik. A második eset némileg kellemesebb.


----------



## rori1234 (2011 Április 18)

Remélem


----------



## Lajika255 (2011 Április 18)

heloo szijasztok..szlovákiából vagyok..


----------



## kemika (2011 Április 18)

7. Egy ócska kaplapocska, benne csacska-macska mocska.


----------



## kemika (2011 Április 18)

Nem szeretem a hétfőket.


----------



## kemika (2011 Április 18)

Bár, ha keddel kezdődne a hét akkor meg a keddet sem szeretném....


----------



## kemika (2011 Április 18)

a kedvenc időszakom a péntek délután és a szombat délelőtt.


----------



## kemika (2011 Április 18)

A vasárnapban az a rossz, hogy az ember érzi mindjárt itt a hétfő.


----------



## kemika (2011 Április 18)

Nem tartok háziállatot, mert a teknősöm is kipusztult


----------



## rori1234 (2011 Április 18)

Szép napot!


----------



## kemika (2011 Április 18)

Vagy lehet, hogy ez csak menekülési szándék volt nála????


----------



## kemika (2011 Április 18)

No további szép napot mindenkinek!


----------



## rori1234 (2011 Április 18)

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## pluginbabyletty (2011 Április 18)

1
​AfrikaansAlbanianArabicArmenianAzerbaijaniBasqueBelarusianBulgarianCatalanChinese (Simplified)Chinese (Traditional)CroatianCzechDanishDetect languageDutchEnglishEstonianFilipinoFinnishFrenchGalicianGeorgianGermanGreekHaitian CreoleHebrewHindiHungarianIcelandicIndonesianIrishItalianJapaneseKoreanLatinLatvianLithuanianMacedonianMalayMalteseNorwegianPersianPolishPortugueseRomanianRussianSerbianSlovakSlovenianSpanishSwahiliSwedishThaiTurkishUkrainianUrduVietnameseWelshYiddish*⇄*AfrikaansAlbanianArabicArmenianAzerbaijaniBasqueBelarusianBulgarianCatalanChinese (Simplified)Chinese (Traditional)CroatianCzechDanishDutchEnglishEstonianFilipinoFinnishFrenchGalicianGeorgianGermanGreekHaitian CreoleHebrewHindiHungarianIcelandicIndonesianIrishItalianJapaneseKoreanLatinLatvianLithuanianMacedonianMalayMalteseNorwegianPersianPolishPortugueseRomanianRussianSerbianSlovakSlovenianSpanishSwahiliSwedishThaiTurkishUkrainianUrduVietnameseWelshYiddishNyelvfelismerés » Hungarian​

​


----------



## pluginbabyletty (2011 Április 18)

2
​AfrikaansAlbanianArabicArmenianAzerbaijaniBasqueBelarusianBulgarianCatalanChinese (Simplified)Chinese (Traditional)CroatianCzechDanishDetect languageDutchEnglishEstonianFilipinoFinnishFrenchGalicianGeorgianGermanGreekHaitian CreoleHebrewHindiHungarianIcelandicIndonesianIrishItalianJapaneseKoreanLatinLatvianLithuanianMacedonianMalayMalteseNorwegianPersianPolishPortugueseRomanianRussianSerbianSlovakSlovenianSpanishSwahiliSwedishThaiTurkishUkrainianUrduVietnameseWelshYiddish*⇄*AfrikaansAlbanianArabicArmenianAzerbaijaniBasqueBelarusianBulgarianCatalanChinese (Simplified)Chinese (Traditional)CroatianCzechDanishDutchEnglishEstonianFilipinoFinnishFrenchGalicianGeorgianGermanGreekHaitian CreoleHebrewHindiHungarianIcelandicIndonesianIrishItalianJapaneseKoreanLatinLatvianLithuanianMacedonianMalayMalteseNorwegianPersianPolishPortugueseRomanianRussianSerbianSlovakSlovenianSpanishSwahiliSwedishThaiTurkishUkrainianUrduVietnameseWelshYiddishNyelvfelismerés » Hungarian​

​


----------



## pluginbabyletty (2011 Április 18)

blablaaa
​AfrikaansAlbanianArabicArmenianAzerbaijaniBasqueBelarusianBulgarianCatalanChinese (Simplified)Chinese (Traditional)CroatianCzechDanishDetect languageDutchEnglishEstonianFilipinoFinnishFrenchGalicianGeorgianGermanGreekHaitian CreoleHebrewHindiHungarianIcelandicIndonesianIrishItalianJapaneseKoreanLatinLatvianLithuanianMacedonianMalayMalteseNorwegianPersianPolishPortugueseRomanianRussianSerbianSlovakSlovenianSpanishSwahiliSwedishThaiTurkishUkrainianUrduVietnameseWelshYiddish*⇄*AfrikaansAlbanianArabicArmenianAzerbaijaniBasqueBelarusianBulgarianCatalanChinese (Simplified)Chinese (Traditional)CroatianCzechDanishDutchEnglishEstonianFilipinoFinnishFrenchGalicianGeorgianGermanGreekHaitian CreoleHebrewHindiHungarianIcelandicIndonesianIrishItalianJapaneseKoreanLatinLatvianLithuanianMacedonianMalayMalteseNorwegianPersianPolishPortugueseRomanianRussianSerbianSlovakSlovenianSpanishSwahiliSwedishThaiTurkishUkrainianUrduVietnameseWelshYiddishNyelvfelismerés » Hungarian​

​


----------



## pluginbabyletty (2011 Április 18)

sárgabögregörbebögre
​AfrikaansAlbanianArabicArmenianAzerbaijaniBasqueBelarusianBulgarianCatalanChinese (Simplified)Chinese (Traditional)CroatianCzechDanishDetect languageDutchEnglishEstonianFilipinoFinnishFrenchGalicianGeorgianGermanGreekHaitian CreoleHebrewHindiHungarianIcelandicIndonesianIrishItalianJapaneseKoreanLatinLatvianLithuanianMacedonianMalayMalteseNorwegianPersianPolishPortugueseRomanianRussianSerbianSlovakSlovenianSpanishSwahiliSwedishThaiTurkishUkrainianUrduVietnameseWelshYiddish*⇄*AfrikaansAlbanianArabicArmenianAzerbaijaniBasqueBelarusianBulgarianCatalanChinese (Simplified)Chinese (Traditional)CroatianCzechDanishDutchEnglishEstonianFilipinoFinnishFrenchGalicianGeorgianGermanGreekHaitian CreoleHebrewHindiHungarianIcelandicIndonesianIrishItalianJapaneseKoreanLatinLatvianLithuanianMacedonianMalayMalteseNorwegianPersianPolishPortugueseRomanianRussianSerbianSlovakSlovenianSpanishSwahiliSwedishThaiTurkishUkrainianUrduVietnameseWelshYiddishNyelvfelismerés » Hungarian​

​


----------



## pluginbabyletty (2011 Április 18)

5


----------



## pluginbabyletty (2011 Április 18)

6


----------



## pluginbabyletty (2011 Április 18)

"A kísértéstől csak egy módon szabadulhatunk ha engedünk neki!"


----------



## pluginbabyletty (2011 Április 18)

MUSE is my religion, and Matt Bellamy the God!


----------



## pluginbabyletty (2011 Április 18)

A zsenit játszol azzá leszel!
Salvador Dalí


----------



## pluginbabyletty (2011 Április 18)

Ha egyszer kapitány leszek, vállamon három aranycsillag virág...


----------



## pluginbabyletty (2011 Április 18)

So you make it burn always with the hardest flame!


----------



## pluginbabyletty (2011 Április 18)

"Az emberek könnyen törnek ahogy az álmok és a szívek is."
​AfrikaansAlbanianArabicArmenianAzerbaijaniBasqueBelarusianBulgarianCatalanChinese (Simplified)Chinese (Traditional)CroatianCzechDanishDetect languageDutchEnglishEstonianFilipinoFinnishFrenchGalicianGeorgianGermanGreekHaitian CreoleHebrewHindiHungarianIcelandicIndonesianIrishItalianJapaneseKoreanLatinLatvianLithuanianMacedonianMalayMalteseNorwegianPersianPolishPortugueseRomanianRussianSerbianSlovakSlovenianSpanishSwahiliSwedishThaiTurkishUkrainianUrduVietnameseWelshYiddish*⇄*AfrikaansAlbanianArabicArmenianAzerbaijaniBasqueBelarusianBulgarianCatalanChinese (Simplified)Chinese (Traditional)CroatianCzechDanishDutchEnglishEstonianFilipinoFinnishFrenchGalicianGeorgianGermanGreekHaitian CreoleHebrewHindiHungarianIcelandicIndonesianIrishItalianJapaneseKoreanLatinLatvianLithuanianMacedonianMalayMalteseNorwegianPersianPolishPortugueseRomanianRussianSerbianSlovakSlovenianSpanishSwahiliSwedishThaiTurkishUkrainianUrduVietnameseWelshYiddishNyelvfelismerés » Hungarian​

​


----------



## pluginbabyletty (2011 Április 18)

blalalalala


----------



## pluginbabyletty (2011 Április 18)

And we"ll love and we"ll hate and we"ll die...


----------



## pluginbabyletty (2011 Április 18)

I love me!! <3


----------



## pluginbabyletty (2011 Április 18)

lálálálálálllllláááááááááááááááááLÁLÁ


----------



## V.Kincső (2011 Április 18)

*Regisztráció*

Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzászolást összedni,
Aki csak be szeretne köszöni.
Itt a lehetőség


----------



## pluginbabyletty (2011 Április 18)

El kéne szívnom egy szál cigit....


----------



## V.Kincső (2011 Április 18)

2


----------



## pluginbabyletty (2011 Április 18)

kávé is kéne


----------



## V.Kincső (2011 Április 18)

3


----------



## pluginbabyletty (2011 Április 18)

Tükrökkel csinálják....


----------



## V.Kincső (2011 Április 18)

4


----------



## pluginbabyletty (2011 Április 18)

megvan a 20! hihi köszi a lehetőséget!, és bocs a baromságokért


----------



## V.Kincső (2011 Április 18)

5


----------



## V.Kincső (2011 Április 18)

6


----------



## V.Kincső (2011 Április 18)

7


----------



## V.Kincső (2011 Április 18)

8


----------



## V.Kincső (2011 Április 18)

9


----------



## V.Kincső (2011 Április 18)

10


----------



## V.Kincső (2011 Április 18)

11


----------



## V.Kincső (2011 Április 18)

12


----------



## V.Kincső (2011 Április 18)

13


----------



## V.Kincső (2011 Április 18)

14


----------



## V.Kincső (2011 Április 18)

15


----------



## V.Kincső (2011 Április 18)

16


----------



## V.Kincső (2011 Április 18)

17


----------



## V.Kincső (2011 Április 18)

18


----------



## V.Kincső (2011 Április 18)

19


----------



## V.Kincső (2011 Április 18)

20


----------



## V.Kincső (2011 Április 18)

Így már tuti!


----------



## Newseeqa86 (2011 Április 18)

Sziasztok!
Pár napja regisztráltam.
Szükségem lenne zenei alapokra, mert jelentkeztem az X-Faktorba.


----------



## Newseeqa86 (2011 Április 18)

Sziasztok!
Én is új vagyok még


----------



## Bigi Boy (2011 Április 18)

Szétestem.


----------



## Bigi Boy (2011 Április 18)

De azért jól vagyok.Köszi


----------



## Newseeqa86 (2011 Április 18)

Világnézet?? Nahát...
Én nem szeretnék csóró és jelentéktelen emberként meghalni...


----------



## Newseeqa86 (2011 Április 18)

Sziasztok!


----------



## ekivel (2011 Április 18)

1


----------



## ekivel (2011 Április 18)

2


----------



## ekivel (2011 Április 18)

3


----------



## ekivel (2011 Április 18)

4


----------



## ekivel (2011 Április 18)

5


----------



## ekivel (2011 Április 18)

6


----------



## ekivel (2011 Április 18)

7


----------



## ekivel (2011 Április 18)

8


----------



## ekivel (2011 Április 18)

9


----------



## ekivel (2011 Április 18)

10


----------



## ekivel (2011 Április 18)

11


----------



## ekivel (2011 Április 18)

12


----------



## ekivel (2011 Április 18)

13


----------



## ekivel (2011 Április 18)

14


----------



## ekivel (2011 Április 18)

15


----------



## ekivel (2011 Április 18)

16


----------



## ekivel (2011 Április 18)

17


----------



## ekivel (2011 Április 18)

18


----------



## ekivel (2011 Április 18)

19


----------



## ekivel (2011 Április 18)

20


----------



## ekivel (2011 Április 18)

és kész juhéé!


----------



## Lanamer (2011 Április 18)

Hat akkor 1


----------



## Lanamer (2011 Április 18)

mar 2


----------



## Lanamer (2011 Április 18)

Mostmar 3


----------



## Lanamer (2011 Április 18)

Immaron 4


----------



## Lanamer (2011 Április 18)

Ezuttal mar 5


----------



## Lanamer (2011 Április 18)

Legyen 6


----------



## Lanamer (2011 Április 18)

Inkabb 7


----------



## Lanamer (2011 Április 18)

Vagy 8


----------



## Lanamer (2011 Április 18)

Sot 9


----------



## Lanamer (2011 Április 18)

Vagy inkabb 10?!


----------



## Lanamer (2011 Április 18)

Lehetne 11


----------



## Lanamer (2011 Április 18)

akar 12


----------



## Lanamer (2011 Április 18)

Vagy megiscsak 13?


----------



## Lanamer (2011 Április 18)

a 14 szebb


----------



## Lanamer (2011 Április 18)

a 15 meg oszthato 3-mal


----------



## Lanamer (2011 Április 18)

a 16 meg 4-gyel


----------



## Lanamer (2011 Április 18)

17 meg primszam


----------



## Lanamer (2011 Április 18)

18-nak meg 6 osztoja van


----------



## Lanamer (2011 Április 18)

a 19 meg egy hijjan 20


----------



## Lanamer (2011 Április 18)

Es vegre itt a 20!!


----------



## Bigi Boy (2011 Április 18)

Közel járok.


----------



## Bigi Boy (2011 Április 18)

Sikerülni fog.


----------



## Bigi Boy (2011 Április 18)

....mert nagyon akarom.


----------



## Bigi Boy (2011 Április 18)

Ez tök jóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóó!


----------



## Bigi Boy (2011 Április 18)

Még 3!


----------



## Bigi Boy (2011 Április 18)

Még 2!


----------



## Bigi Boy (2011 Április 18)

Megjöttem !!!!


----------



## matebela (2011 Április 18)

Köszi.


----------



## matebela (2011 Április 18)

Minél több ilyen lehetőséget. Üdv Fótról.


----------



## Bigi Boy (2011 Április 18)

20 van most mi a baj??????????????????????


----------



## istvanpeti (2011 Április 18)

1.


----------



## istvanpeti (2011 Április 18)

2


----------



## istvanpeti (2011 Április 18)

3


----------



## istvanpeti (2011 Április 18)

4


----------



## istvanpeti (2011 Április 18)

5


----------



## istvanpeti (2011 Április 18)

6


----------



## istvanpeti (2011 Április 18)

7


----------



## istvanpeti (2011 Április 18)

8


----------



## istvanpeti (2011 Április 18)

9


----------



## istvanpeti (2011 Április 18)

10


----------



## istvanpeti (2011 Április 18)

11


----------



## istvanpeti (2011 Április 18)

12


----------



## istvanpeti (2011 Április 18)

13


----------



## istvanpeti (2011 Április 18)

14


----------



## istvanpeti (2011 Április 18)

15


----------



## istvanpeti (2011 Április 18)

16


----------



## istvanpeti (2011 Április 18)

17


----------



## istvanpeti (2011 Április 18)

18


----------



## istvanpeti (2011 Április 18)

19


----------



## istvanpeti (2011 Április 18)

20


----------



## piros55 (2011 Április 18)

*Sziasztok !*


----------



## Bigi Boy (2011 Április 18)

Köszönök mindent!


----------



## csincsi19 (2011 Április 18)

Helló mindenkinek


----------



## csincsi19 (2011 Április 18)

Jó ez az oldal.


----------



## csincsi19 (2011 Április 18)

.......


----------



## csincsi19 (2011 Április 18)

........


----------



## csincsi19 (2011 Április 18)

kár hogy kell 20hozzászólás


----------



## csincsi19 (2011 Április 18)

remélem senki nem haragszik az ilyen dolgokra


----------



## csincsi19 (2011 Április 18)




----------



## buserika (2011 Április 18)

Helló világ!


----------



## buserika (2011 Április 18)

Már csak 19 kell.


----------



## csincsi19 (2011 Április 18)

már csak 10


----------



## buserika (2011 Április 18)

...18


----------



## csincsi19 (2011 Április 18)

hurrá


----------



## buserika (2011 Április 18)

...17


----------



## csincsi19 (2011 Április 18)

.........


----------



## buserika (2011 Április 18)

...16


----------



## csincsi19 (2011 Április 18)

......


----------



## buserika (2011 Április 18)

Még 15-öt össze kell szedni.


----------



## csincsi19 (2011 Április 18)

.....már csak 6


----------



## csincsi19 (2011 Április 18)

....


----------



## csincsi19 (2011 Április 18)

....4


----------



## csincsi19 (2011 Április 18)

...3


----------



## csincsi19 (2011 Április 18)

..2


----------



## csincsi19 (2011 Április 18)

....1


----------



## csincsi19 (2011 Április 18)

végre vége


----------



## matebela (2011 Április 18)

Köszi.


----------



## buserika (2011 Április 18)

Még mindig itt vagyok.


----------



## qulilin (2011 Április 18)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


Köszi!


----------



## qulilin (2011 Április 18)

19


----------



## qulilin (2011 Április 18)

18


----------



## buserika (2011 Április 18)

Minden Andreának nagyon sok boldog névnapot!


----------



## qulilin (2011 Április 18)

17


----------



## qulilin (2011 Április 18)

16


----------



## qulilin (2011 Április 18)

15


----------



## qulilin (2011 Április 18)

14


----------



## qulilin (2011 Április 18)

13


----------



## qulilin (2011 Április 18)

12


----------



## qulilin (2011 Április 18)

11


----------



## qulilin (2011 Április 18)

10


----------



## qulilin (2011 Április 18)

9


----------



## buserika (2011 Április 18)

Nehezen jön össze a 20.


----------



## buserika (2011 Április 18)

A


----------



## qulilin (2011 Április 18)

8


----------



## buserika (2011 Április 18)

B


----------



## buserika (2011 Április 18)

C


----------



## buserika (2011 Április 18)

D


----------



## buserika (2011 Április 18)

Rajtam ...


----------



## buserika (2011 Április 18)

... kezdé


----------



## buserika (2011 Április 18)

a nagy ...


----------



## buserika (2011 Április 18)

...bölcsességet,


----------



## buserika (2011 Április 18)

a nagy ...


----------



## buserika (2011 Április 18)

... eszességet.


----------



## buserika (2011 Április 18)

A, B, C, D, rajtam kezdé.
Kész!!!


----------



## silentbobo (2011 Április 18)

halihó!


----------



## qulilin (2011 Április 18)

7


----------



## qulilin (2011 Április 18)

6


----------



## qulilin (2011 Április 18)

5


----------



## qulilin (2011 Április 18)

4


----------



## qulilin (2011 Április 18)

3


----------



## qulilin (2011 Április 18)

2


----------



## qulilin (2011 Április 18)

1


----------



## qulilin (2011 Április 18)

20. :d


----------



## be.tti (2011 Április 18)

1


----------



## be.tti (2011 Április 18)

2


----------



## be.tti (2011 Április 18)

3


----------



## be.tti (2011 Április 18)

4


----------



## be.tti (2011 Április 18)

5


----------



## be.tti (2011 Április 18)

6


----------



## be.tti (2011 Április 18)

7


----------



## be.tti (2011 Április 18)

8


----------



## be.tti (2011 Április 18)

9


----------



## be.tti (2011 Április 18)

10


----------



## be.tti (2011 Április 18)

11


----------



## be.tti (2011 Április 18)

12


----------



## be.tti (2011 Április 18)

13


----------



## be.tti (2011 Április 18)

14


----------



## be.tti (2011 Április 18)

15


----------



## be.tti (2011 Április 18)

16


----------



## be.tti (2011 Április 18)

17


----------



## be.tti (2011 Április 18)

18


----------



## be.tti (2011 Április 18)

19


----------



## be.tti (2011 Április 18)

20


----------



## Maszatka0204 (2011 Április 18)

21. jelen


----------



## baboca88 (2011 Április 18)

1


----------



## baboca88 (2011 Április 18)

2


----------



## baboca88 (2011 Április 18)

3


----------



## baboca88 (2011 Április 18)

4


----------



## baboca88 (2011 Április 18)

5


----------



## baboca88 (2011 Április 18)

6


----------



## gkeygomez (2011 Április 18)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg[/QUOköszi


----------



## baboca88 (2011 Április 18)

7


----------



## baboca88 (2011 Április 18)

8


----------



## baboca88 (2011 Április 18)

9


----------



## baboca88 (2011 Április 18)

10


----------



## baboca88 (2011 Április 18)

11


----------



## baboca88 (2011 Április 18)

12


----------



## baboca88 (2011 Április 18)

13


----------



## baboca88 (2011 Április 18)

14


----------



## baboca88 (2011 Április 18)

15


----------



## baboca88 (2011 Április 18)

16


----------



## baboca88 (2011 Április 18)

17


----------



## baboca88 (2011 Április 18)

18


----------



## baboca88 (2011 Április 18)

19


----------



## baboca88 (2011 Április 18)

20


----------



## ada76 (2011 Április 18)

21


----------



## judit830226 (2011 Április 18)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


 
Hűűde jó, hogy ez ennyire egyszerű!!!


----------



## judit830226 (2011 Április 18)

Már nagyon régen regisztráltam...


----------



## judit830226 (2011 Április 18)

Csak az "értelmesről" mások voltak az elképzeléseim...


----------



## judit830226 (2011 Április 18)

Pld. érdemben belefolyni a társalgásokba... Ami időgényes lett volna, amikor letölteni szerettem volna valamit.


----------



## judit830226 (2011 Április 18)

Vagy azonnal valimi hasznos feltöltés... De majdnem mindenem innen van, -még az oldal átalakítása/szigorítása elöttről.


----------



## judit830226 (2011 Április 18)

Hádde ez így menni fog!


----------



## judit830226 (2011 Április 18)

Hm... Hol is tartok?!


----------



## judit830226 (2011 Április 18)

Már 8!


----------



## judit830226 (2011 Április 18)

9!


----------



## judit830226 (2011 Április 18)

10!


----------



## judit830226 (2011 Április 18)

Nem is hittem volna, hogy ennnnyire bölcs vagyok..


----------



## judit830226 (2011 Április 18)

Sec-perc alatt 12 értelmeset írtam már!!!


----------



## judit830226 (2011 Április 18)

13


----------



## judit830226 (2011 Április 18)

14


----------



## judit830226 (2011 Április 18)

15


----------



## judit830226 (2011 Április 18)

16


----------



## judit830226 (2011 Április 18)

17


----------



## judit830226 (2011 Április 18)

18


----------



## judit830226 (2011 Április 18)

19


----------



## scaarface12011 (2011 Április 18)

*Sziasztok!*

Jó az oldal! Szeretnék gyorsan 20-szor hozzászólni!


----------



## judit830226 (2011 Április 18)

Küldetés teljesítve!!!
Ja! És köszönöm szépen a lehetőséget! Nagyon örülök, hogy itt lehetek!

Viszlát 2 nap mulva, és szép estét mindenkinek!


----------



## scaarface12011 (2011 Április 18)

*hello*

Már csak párszor


----------



## scaarface12011 (2011 Április 18)

*3*

üdv mindenkinek


----------



## scaarface12011 (2011 Április 18)

*gatya*

ad


----------



## scaarface12011 (2011 Április 18)

gyorsan


----------



## scaarface12011 (2011 Április 18)

még gyorsabban


----------



## Quilla (2011 Április 18)

sziasztok


----------



## Quilla (2011 Április 18)

megint


----------



## Quilla (2011 Április 18)

köszönöm


----------



## Quilla (2011 Április 18)

a lehetőséget


----------



## Quilla (2011 Április 18)

köszönöm


----------



## Quilla (2011 Április 18)

szertnék tanulni...


----------



## Quilla (2011 Április 18)

még egy kicsit


----------



## scaarface12011 (2011 Április 18)

gx


----------



## Quilla (2011 Április 18)




----------



## scaarface12011 (2011 Április 18)

helló


----------



## Quilla (2011 Április 18)

köszi


----------



## Quilla (2011 Április 18)

jelen


----------



## Quilla (2011 Április 18)

köszmösz


----------



## Quilla (2011 Április 18)

köszke


----------



## scaarface12011 (2011 Április 18)

fg


----------



## scaarface12011 (2011 Április 18)

kérem magamat értelmes üzenetek megfogalmazására


----------



## scaarface12011 (2011 Április 18)

mennek a számok


----------



## scaarface12011 (2011 Április 18)

alkesz


----------



## scaarface12011 (2011 Április 18)

hajrá alkesz


----------



## pozsi1975 (2011 Április 18)

Praesent quis enim eu enim molestie imperdiet fermentum pretium mauris.


----------



## scaarface12011 (2011 Április 18)

nap


----------



## ojanos (2011 Április 18)

sziasztok


----------



## sayen (2011 Április 18)

*vicc*

Két óvodás talál egy cicát:
- Kiszisza, kiszisza! - szól az egyik.
- Nem igaz, hogy nem tudod kimondani a matka nevét!


----------



## scaarface12011 (2011 Április 18)

fr


----------



## ojanos (2011 Április 18)

sziasztok,üdv mindenkinek


----------



## ojanos (2011 Április 18)

köszönöm a lehetőséget


----------



## ojanos (2011 Április 18)

amatőrben zenélgetünk, karaoket feliratozunk, ha valakinek szüksége


----------



## ojanos (2011 Április 18)

van ilyesmire írjon


----------



## sayen (2011 Április 18)

Magyarórán a tanító néni Józsikát korholja:
- Józsika, a kutyádról írt fogalmazásod szó szerint ugyanaz, mint a testvéredé.
- Igen, tanító néni, mert a kutya is ugyanaz.


----------



## ojanos (2011 Április 18)

az mp 3 om alapok is megy csak kicsit hosszabb ideig tart


----------



## sayen (2011 Április 18)

A szőke áll a boltban, a kosarát teleteszi uborkával, mikor tele van, visszateszi. Mikor ezt már háromszor megcsinálta, odamegy az őr.
- Mondja, hölgyem, mit csinál?
- Tudja, ma voltam kozmetikusnál, és azt mondta, hogy jót tesz az arcomnak az uborkapakolás...


----------



## scaarface12011 (2011 Április 18)

ew


----------



## scaarface12011 (2011 Április 18)

szerintem nem


----------



## ojanos (2011 Április 18)

de leggyorsabban a midik mennek az hamar megvan


----------



## scaarface12011 (2011 Április 18)

*mikor lesz már meg*

nem tom


----------



## sayen (2011 Április 18)

A rendőr felesége elküldi a férjét a boltba:
- Hozzál margarint, és ha van tojás, akkor hozz tízet!
Hazajön a rendőr tíz margarinnal:
- Volt tojás!


----------



## sayen (2011 Április 18)

- Haver! Miért nyalogatod azt a könyvet?
- Azt írták benne, hogy lsd. a 28. oldalon...


----------



## sayen (2011 Április 18)

Szőke nő az orvosnál:
- Doktor úr, ettem egy dobozból, amire rá volt írva, hogy "MÉRGEZŐ". Most meg fogok halni?
- Persze, hiszen attól mindenki meghal!
- Mindenki?! Úristen, mit tettem...?


----------



## sayen (2011 Április 18)

Embert elüti a vonat. Kiabál:
- A lábam, A LÁBAM!!!
Mozdonyvezető odasétál:
- Mit kiabál, nincs is lába!


----------



## sayen (2011 Április 18)

- Mi az abszolút szemtelenség?
- Megkérdezni a törpétől, hogy "Mi leszel, ha nagy leszel?".


----------



## sayen (2011 Április 18)

- Anyu, vegyél nekem fagyit!!!
- Aranyom, azért mert lefekszem az apáddal, még nem kell anyunak
szólítanod!
- Akkor hogy szólítsalak???
- Normálisan, mondd, hogy Józsi!


----------



## CFanny (2011 Április 18)

*Köszi*

Köszi a segítséget a gyűjtögetéshez


----------



## sayen (2011 Április 18)

Kocsmában az egyik fickó a másiknak:
- Tegnap megtettem az első lépést a válás felé.
- Ügyvédet fogadtál?
- Nem, megnősültem...


----------



## sayen (2011 Április 18)

Kovács panaszkodik az orvosnak:
- Doktor úr! A feleségem olyan ingerült, állandóan veszekszik, mindenbe beleköt.
Erre az orvos:
- Miért nem viszi el egy szép tengerparti nyaralásra?
- Fölösleges lenne, elég jól úszik.


----------



## sayen (2011 Április 18)

Cserbenhagyásos gázolás áldozatát faggatják a rendőrök:
- Mit tud mondani az elkövetőről?
- Az anyósom volt.
- Miből gondolja?
- Felismertem a kacagását.


----------



## sayen (2011 Április 18)

A szőke nő boldogan újságolja a barátnőjének:
- Ezzel a gáztűzhellyel jó vásárt csináltam! Három hete gyújtottam meg a lángot, és még most is ég!


----------



## CFanny (2011 Április 18)

Jól látom ide azt írok, amit akarok csak az a cél, h meg legyen a 20 hozzászólás


----------



## sayen (2011 Április 18)

Így igaz !


----------



## CFanny (2011 Április 18)

Nagyon jó 5let a vicc írás, így, aki ide akad még nevetgélhet is egy kicsit


----------



## sayen (2011 Április 18)

- Jean, mi ez a jajveszékelés a szomszéd szobában?
- Az alkalom szüli a tolvajt, uram


----------



## sayen (2011 Április 18)

A könyvtáros megszólal a betérő rendőröknek:
- Mi van fiúk, esik az eső?


----------



## sayen (2011 Április 18)

Két rendőr beszélget:
- Na, milyen volt a film tegnap?
- Jó, csak az a baj, hogy olyan szomorú volt a hepiendje.


----------



## sayen (2011 Április 18)

Két rendőr beszélget:
- Képzeld, tegnap találtam egy négylevelű lóherét!
- És szerencséd lett?
- Naná! Ma is találtam egyet!


----------



## sayen (2011 Április 18)

- De szép ez a szobor! Honnan van?
- Én magam faragtam ki egy hatalmas kőtömbből.
- És honnan tudtad, hogy benne van?


----------



## sayen (2011 Április 18)

- Mit csinál a kaméleon a sütőben?
- Beleolvad a környezetébe.


----------



## sayen (2011 Április 18)

- Mit vet a kövér paraszt?
- Jó nagy árnyékot.


----------



## sayen (2011 Április 18)

- Téged mi zavar jobban, a tudatlanság vagy a közöny?
- Nem tudom és nem is érdekel!


----------



## sayen (2011 Április 18)

Két kannibál beszélget. Azt kérdezi az egyik:
- Hol van anyád?
- Mögöttem.
- Mögötted?
- Mög hát.


----------



## CFanny (2011 Április 18)

Kicsit nem nézek ide, és már megint vagy 10 vicc


----------



## scaarface12011 (2011 Április 18)

Már csak 2


----------



## scaarface12011 (2011 Április 18)

és 20


----------



## CFanny (2011 Április 18)

A kannibálos nagyon aranyos, így a gyöngyfűzés még vidámabban megy, míg várom, h a gépem betöltse az üzenetemet


----------



## CFanny (2011 Április 18)

Ohhhh, de jó neked, nekem még csak a fele van meg


----------



## CFanny (2011 Április 18)

Már csak 9 db kell, hurrá


----------



## CFanny (2011 Április 18)

Na már csak 8.


----------



## CFanny (2011 Április 18)

Sajnos én vicceket nem tudom megjegyezni, pedig nagyon jókat szoktam kacagni rajtuk, így visszaszámolok, mint a rakéták indulása előtt remélem én nem fogok elszállni a zérónál


----------



## CFanny (2011 Április 18)

Hopp, 13, na itt nem hagyom abba, mert nem szeretem ezt a számot.


----------



## CFanny (2011 Április 18)

Hát akkor a 6-nál tartok


----------



## Pálfiszeg (2011 Április 18)

Gondolom mindenki ügyelen előszőr, ez a 20 hozzászólás arra nagyon jó, hogy gyakorolhassunk.
Köszönet az ötletekért!

Pálfiszeg


----------



## Azuba (2011 Április 18)

Holnap már meg lesz.


----------



## ariond (2011 Április 18)

Lehet kétszer is egy napon.


----------



## tesztelekymail (2011 Április 18)

Szia!


----------



## tesztelekymail (2011 Április 18)

Láttátok a jégkorongot?


----------



## tesztelekymail (2011 Április 18)

Nyertünk


----------



## tesztelekymail (2011 Április 18)

Dél-Korea ellen


----------



## tesztelekymail (2011 Április 18)

6-3 -ra


----------



## tesztelekymail (2011 Április 18)

A nagy ellenfelünk Olaszország lesz


----------



## tesztelekymail (2011 Április 18)

Most ismétlik az Olasz-Holland meccset


----------



## tesztelekymail (2011 Április 18)

3-2 -re nyertek


----------



## tesztelekymail (2011 Április 18)

Szombaton dől el minden


----------



## tesztelekymail (2011 Április 18)

Akkor játszunk az olaszokkal


----------



## tesztelekymail (2011 Április 18)

Senki nem reagál?


----------



## tesztelekymail (2011 Április 18)

Ezt a hosszú listát senki nem olvassa?


----------



## tesztelekymail (2011 Április 18)

Akkor csak magamban beszélgetek.


----------



## tesztelekymail (2011 Április 18)

jön a jó idő


----------



## tesztelekymail (2011 Április 18)

Holnapra már 20 fokot mondanak


----------



## tesztelekymail (2011 Április 18)

A spanyolok ma pihentek


----------



## tesztelekymail (2011 Április 18)

A jégkorong egyébként Magyarországon van


----------



## tesztelekymail (2011 Április 18)

pénteken játszunk a spanyolokkal


----------



## tesztelekymail (2011 Április 18)

Nem lesz pihenőnap a sorsdöntő meccs előtt.


----------



## tesztelekymail (2011 Április 18)

Hajrá magyarok!


----------



## inq007 (2011 Április 18)

jaj


----------



## inq007 (2011 Április 18)

most jut eszeme


----------



## inq007 (2011 Április 18)

még kell írnom pár felesleges üzenetet...


----------



## inq007 (2011 Április 18)

egész pontosan 6-ot legalább


----------



## inq007 (2011 Április 18)

illetve öt-öt


----------



## inq007 (2011 Április 18)

nem tarthat már soká


----------



## inq007 (2011 Április 18)

de elég idegesítő ez a 20mp-es limit


----------



## inq007 (2011 Április 18)

bár ha kicsit gondolkodok rajta akkor azért kitöltöm


----------



## inq007 (2011 Április 18)

na jó... ez lesz most az utolsó... egyenlőre


----------



## andika0614 (2011 Április 18)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


kiss


----------



## andika0614 (2011 Április 18)

andika0614 írta:


> kiss


----------



## andika0614 (2011 Április 18)

andika0614 írta:


>


----------



## andika0614 (2011 Április 18)

andika0614 írta:


>


----------



## inq007 (2011 Április 18)

hüm..


----------



## andika0614 (2011 Április 18)

:``:


andika0614 írta:


>


----------



## andika0614 (2011 Április 18)

andika0614 írta:


> :``:


----------



## andika0614 (2011 Április 18)

andika0614 írta:


> :``:


----------



## andika0614 (2011 Április 18)

andika0614 írta:


>


----------



## andika0614 (2011 Április 18)

andika0614 írta:


>


----------



## andika0614 (2011 Április 18)

:77::77:


andika0614 írta:


>


----------



## andika0614 (2011 Április 18)

:11:kiss


andika0614 írta:


> :77::77:


----------



## andika0614 (2011 Április 18)

andika0614 írta:


> :11:kiss


----------



## andika0614 (2011 Április 18)

:shock:


andika0614 írta:


>


----------



## andika0614 (2011 Április 18)

:33:


andika0614 írta:


> :shock:


----------



## andika0614 (2011 Április 18)

:55:


andika0614 írta:


> :33:


----------



## andika0614 (2011 Április 18)

andika0614 írta:


> :33:


----------



## andika0614 (2011 Április 18)

:8:



andika0614 írta:


> :33:


----------



## andika0614 (2011 Április 18)

andika0614 írta:


> :8:


----------



## andika0614 (2011 Április 18)

:55:


andika0614 írta:


>


----------



## andika0614 (2011 Április 18)

:33:


andika0614 írta:


> :55:


----------



## mesemátka (2011 Április 19)

*József Attila: Eszmélet*

Földtôl eloldja az eget
a hajnal s tiszta, lágy szavára


----------



## mesemátka (2011 Április 19)

*Eszmélet*

a bogarak, a gyerekek
kipörögnek a napvilágra;


----------



## mesemátka (2011 Április 19)

*Eszmélet*

a levegôben semmi pára,
a csilló könny&ucirc;ség lebeg!


----------



## *Pongi* (2011 Április 19)

Köszönjük a nagyszerű fórumot


----------



## *Pongi* (2011 Április 19)

köszönjük ezt a nagyszerű fórumot!


----------



## *Pongi* (2011 Április 19)

Remélem mindenki megtalálja a kedvére valót!


----------



## mesemátka (2011 Április 19)

*József Attila*

Az éjjel rászálltak a fákra,
mint kis lepkék, a levelek.


----------



## *Pongi* (2011 Április 19)

Van itt bőven


----------



## *Pongi* (2011 Április 19)

Köszönet mindenért


----------



## *Pongi* (2011 Április 19)

Szép nap volt a mai


----------



## mesemátka (2011 Április 19)

*József Attila*

Kék, piros, sárga, összekent
képeket láttam álmaimban


----------



## *Pongi* (2011 Április 19)

Mint ólmos ég alatt lecsapódva, telten,

füst száll a szomorú táj felett,

úgy leng a lelkem,

alacsonyan.

Leng, nem suhan.


----------



## *Pongi* (2011 Április 19)

Te kemény lélek, te lágy képzelet!

A valóság nehéz nyomait követve

önnönmagadra, eredetedre

tekints alá itt!


----------



## *Pongi* (2011 Április 19)

Itt, hol a máskor oly híg ég alatt

szikárló tűzfalak

magányán a nyomor egykedvű csendje

fenyegetően és esengve

föloldja lassan a tömény

bánatot a tűnődők szivén

s elkeveri

milliókéval.


----------



## mesemátka (2011 Április 19)

*József Attila*

és úgy éreztem, ez a rend -
egy szálló porszem el nem hibbant.


----------



## *Pongi* (2011 Április 19)

Az egész emberi

világ itt készül. Itt minden csupa rom.

Ernyőt nyit a kemény kutyatej

az elhagyott gyárudvaron.


----------



## *Pongi* (2011 Április 19)

Töredezett, apró ablakok

fakó lépcsein szállnak a napok

alá, a nyirkos homályba.

Felelj -

innen vagy?


----------



## *Pongi* (2011 Április 19)

Innen-e, hogy el soha nem hagy

a komor vágyakozás,

hogy olyan légy, mint a többi nyomorult,

kikbe e nagy kor beleszorult

s arcukon eltorzul minden vonás?


----------



## mesemátka (2011 Április 19)

*József Attila*

egy szálló porszem el nem hibbant.
Most homályként száll tagjaimban


----------



## *Pongi* (2011 Április 19)

Itt pihensz, itt, hol e falánk

erkölcsi rendet a sánta palánk

rikácsolva

őrzi, óvja.


----------



## *Pongi* (2011 Április 19)

Magadra ismersz? Itt a lelkek

egy megszerkesztett, szép, szilárd jövőt

oly üresen várnak, mint ahogy a telkek

köröskörül mélán és komorlón


----------



## *Pongi* (2011 Április 19)

álmodoznak gyors zsibongást szövő

magas házakról. Kínlódó gyepüket

sárba száradt üvegcserepek

nézik fénytelen, merev szemmel.


----------



## mesemátka (2011 Április 19)

*József Attila*

álmom s a vas világ a rend.
Nappal hold kél bennem s ha kinn van


----------



## *Pongi* (2011 Április 19)

A buckákról néha gyüszünyi homok

pereg alá... s olykor átcikkan, donog,

egy-egy kék, zöld, vagy fekete légy,


----------



## *Pongi* (2011 Április 19)

melyet az emberi hulladék,

meg a rongy,

rakottabb tájakról idevont.


----------



## mesemátka (2011 Április 19)

*József Attila*

az éj - egy nap süt idebent.


----------



## *Pongi* (2011 Április 19)

A maga módján itt is megterít

a kamatra gyötört,

áldott anyaföld.

Egy vaslábasban sárga fű virít.


----------



## *Pongi* (2011 Április 19)

Tudod-e,

milyen öntudat kopár öröme

húz-vonz, hogy e táj nem enged és

miféle gazdag szenvedés

taszít ide?


----------



## *Pongi* (2011 Április 19)

Anyjához tér így az a gyermek,

kit idegenben löknek, vernek.

Igazán


----------



## *Pongi* (2011 Április 19)

Igazán

csak itt mosolyoghatsz, itt sírhatsz.

Magaddal is csak itt bírhatsz,

óh lélek! Ez a hazám.



József Attila


----------



## mesemátka (2011 Április 19)

*József Attila*

Sovány vagyok, csak kenyeret
eszem néha, e léha, locska


----------



## mesemátka (2011 Április 19)

*József Attila*

lelkek közt ingyen keresek
bizonyosabbat, mint a kocka.


----------



## mesemátka (2011 Április 19)

*József Attila*

Nem dörgölôdzik sült lapocka
számhoz s szívemhez kisgyerek -


----------



## mesemátka (2011 Április 19)

*József Attila*

ügyeskedhet, nem fog a macska
egyszerre kint s bent egeret.


----------



## mesemátka (2011 Április 19)

*József Attila*

Akár egy halom hasított fa,
hever egymáson a világ,


----------



## mesemátka (2011 Április 19)

*József Attila*

szorítja, nyomja, összefogja
egyik dolog a másikát


----------



## mesemátka (2011 Április 19)

*József Attila*

s így mindenik determinált.
Csak ami nincs, annak van bokra,


----------



## mesemátka (2011 Április 19)

*József Attila*

csak ami lesz, az a virág,
ami van, széthull darabokra.


----------



## mesemátka (2011 Április 19)

*József Attila*

A teherpályaudvaron
úgy lapultam a fa tövéhez,


----------



## mesemátka (2011 Április 19)

*József Attila*

mint egy darab csönd; szürke gyom
ért számhoz, nyers, különös-édes.


----------



## mesemátka (2011 Április 19)

*József Attila*

Holtan lestem az ôrt, mit érez,
s a hallgatag vagónokon


----------



## mesemátka (2011 Április 19)

*József Attila*

árnyát, mely ráugrott a fényes,
harmatos szénre konokon.


----------



## mesemátka (2011 Április 19)

*József Attila*

Im itt a szenvedés belül,
ám ott kívül a magyarázat.


----------



## mesemátka (2011 Április 19)

*József Attila*

Sebed a világ - ég, hevül
s te lelkedet érzed, a lázat.


----------



## mesemátka (2011 Április 19)

*József Attila*

Rab vagy, amíg a szíved lázad -
úgy szabadulsz, ha kényedül


----------



## mesemátka (2011 Április 19)

*József Attila*

nem raksz magadnak olyan házat,
melybe háziúr települ.


----------



## Nikolettar (2011 Április 19)

Nagyon orulok hogy megtalatam ezt az oldalt


----------



## mesemátka (2011 Április 19)

*József Attila*

Én fölnéztem az est alól
az egek fogaskerekére -


----------



## Nikolettar (2011 Április 19)

Mar reg kerestem egy ilyen oldalt


----------



## mesemátka (2011 Április 19)

*József Attila*

csilló véletlen szálaiból
törvényt szôtt a mult szövôszéke


----------



## Nikolettar (2011 Április 19)

3


----------



## Nikolettar (2011 Április 19)

4


----------



## mesemátka (2011 Április 19)

*József Attila*

és megint fölnéztem az égre
álmaim gôzei alól


----------



## Nikolettar (2011 Április 19)

ot


----------



## Nikolettar (2011 Április 19)

hat


----------



## mesemátka (2011 Április 19)

*József Attila*

s láttam, a törvény szövedéke
mindíg fölfeslik valahol.


----------



## Nikolettar (2011 Április 19)

hetedik hozza szolas


----------



## Nikolettar (2011 Április 19)

nyolcadik hozzaszolas


----------



## Nikolettar (2011 Április 19)

kilencedik hozzaszolas


----------



## Nikolettar (2011 Április 19)

kilencedik hozzaszolas ja nem tizedik


----------



## mesemátka (2011 Április 19)

*József Attila*

Fülelt a csend - egyet ütött.
Fölkereshetnéd ifjúságod;


----------



## Nikolettar (2011 Április 19)

tizenegyedik hozzaszolas


----------



## Nikolettar (2011 Április 19)

tizenkettedik hozzaszolas


----------



## mesemátka (2011 Április 19)

*József Attila*

nyirkos cementfalak között
képzelhetsz egy kis szabadságot -


----------



## Nikolettar (2011 Április 19)

tizenharmadik hozzaszolas


----------



## mesemátka (2011 Április 19)

*József Attila*

gondoltam. S hát amint fölállok,
a csillagok, a Göncölök


----------



## Nikolettar (2011 Április 19)

tizennegyedik hozzaszolas


----------



## Nikolettar (2011 Április 19)

na meg ot


----------



## Nikolettar (2011 Április 19)

tizenhatodik hozzaszolas


----------



## mesemátka (2011 Április 19)

*József Attila*

úgy fénylenek fönt, mint a rácsok
a hallgatag cella fölött.


----------



## Nikolettar (2011 Április 19)

tizenhetedik hozzaszolas


----------



## Nikolettar (2011 Április 19)

tizennyolcadik hozzaszolas


----------



## Nikolettar (2011 Április 19)

tizenkilencedik hozzaszolas


----------



## Nikolettar (2011 Április 19)

es husz na vegre


----------



## mesemátka (2011 Április 19)

*József Attila*

Hallottam sírni a vasat,
hallottam az esôt nevetni.


----------



## mesemátka (2011 Április 19)

*József Attila*

Láttam, hogy a mult meghasadt
s csak képzetet lehet feledni;


----------



## mesemátka (2011 Április 19)

*József Attila*

s hogy nem tudok mást, mint szeretni,
...


----------



## miyeko (2011 Április 19)

hi hi ^^


----------



## gladys (2011 Április 19)

koszi


----------



## gladys (2011 Április 19)

aha


----------



## gladys (2011 Április 19)

1


----------



## gladys (2011 Április 19)

2


----------



## gladys (2011 Április 19)

ok


----------



## gladys (2011 Április 19)

3


----------



## gladys (2011 Április 19)

5


----------



## gladys (2011 Április 19)

8


----------



## gladys (2011 Április 19)

9


----------



## gladys (2011 Április 19)

10


----------



## gladys (2011 Április 19)

11


----------



## gladys (2011 Április 19)

12


----------



## gladys (2011 Április 19)

13


----------



## gladys (2011 Április 19)

14


----------



## gladys (2011 Április 19)

15


----------



## gladys (2011 Április 19)

16


----------



## gladys (2011 Április 19)

17


----------



## gladys (2011 Április 19)

18


----------



## gladys (2011 Április 19)

19


----------



## gladys (2011 Április 19)

20....halleluja


----------



## gladys (2011 Április 19)

na meg egy csak hogy biztos legyen


----------



## miyeko (2011 Április 19)

Hola ! , nagyon köszönöm, üdvözlettel


----------



## miyeko (2011 Április 19)

Hola ! , nagyon köszönöm, üdvözlettel Mexikó


----------



## miyeko (2011 Április 19)

nagyon köszönöm 4


----------



## miyeko (2011 Április 19)

nagyon köszönöm 5


----------



## miyeko (2011 Április 19)

nagyon köszönöm 6


----------



## miyeko (2011 Április 19)

nagyon köszönöm 7


----------



## miyeko (2011 Április 19)

nagyon köszönöm 8


----------



## miyeko (2011 Április 19)

nagyon köszönöm 9


----------



## miyeko (2011 Április 19)

nagyon köszönöm 10


----------



## miyeko (2011 Április 19)

nagyon köszönöm 11


----------



## miyeko (2011 Április 19)

nagyon köszönöm 12


----------



## miyeko (2011 Április 19)

nagyon köszönöm 13


----------



## miyeko (2011 Április 19)

nagyon köszönöm 14


----------



## miyeko (2011 Április 19)

nagyon köszönöm 15


----------



## miyeko (2011 Április 19)

nagyon köszönöm 16


----------



## miyeko (2011 Április 19)

nagyon köszönöm 17


----------



## miyeko (2011 Április 19)

nagyon köszönöm 18


----------



## miyeko (2011 Április 19)

nagyon köszönöm 19


----------



## miyeko (2011 Április 19)

nagyon köszönöm 20


----------



## miyeko (2011 Április 19)

nagyon köszönöm xD


----------



## zsuzsamama13 (2011 Április 19)

Szép tavaszi reggelt kívánok mindenkinek.


----------



## zsuzsamama13 (2011 Április 19)

Új vagyok itt,még csak ismerkedek az oldallal.


----------



## zsuzsamama13 (2011 Április 19)

köszönöm,hogy itt lehetek...


----------



## zsuzsamama13 (2011 Április 19)

Sziasztok!Még új vagyok itt,de biztosan nagyon szépeket készítettetek,alig várom,hogy láthassam a remekműveket.


----------



## eppop (2011 Április 19)

*sziasztok *


----------



## griniver (2011 Április 19)

Ez már egy hozzászólás?


----------



## griniver (2011 Április 19)

Szuper!


----------



## griniver (2011 Április 19)

Végre értem


----------



## griniver (2011 Április 19)

Azt hittem, elég köszönetet küldeni.


----------



## griniver (2011 Április 19)

Hihihihi


----------



## griniver (2011 Április 19)

Jó, hogy így össze lehet gyűjteni a hozzászólásokat!


----------



## griniver (2011 Április 19)

Iszok egy kávét.


----------



## griniver (2011 Április 19)

Könnyű nap lesz a mai


----------



## griniver (2011 Április 19)

Szépen süt a nap!


----------



## griniver (2011 Április 19)

Árnyak sora ül a réten


----------



## griniver (2011 Április 19)

Nyáj zsong be a faluvégen


----------



## griniver (2011 Április 19)

Zúg dong sürü raj a fákon


----------



## griniver (2011 Április 19)

Békék dala kél az árkon


----------



## griniver (2011 Április 19)

bimm bamm


----------



## griniver (2011 Április 19)

torony üregében


----------



## griniver (2011 Április 19)

érc hang


----------



## griniver (2011 Április 19)

pihen


----------



## griniver (2011 Április 19)

el az


----------



## griniver (2011 Április 19)

éjben


----------



## griniver (2011 Április 19)

Weöres Sándor: Nyári este


----------



## griniver (2011 Április 19)

Már 20-at hozzászóltam, régen regisztráltam mégsem tudok csinálni semmit....


----------



## Bigi Boy (2011 Április 19)

Szeretettel köszöntök mindenkit.


----------



## qeqett (2011 Április 19)

Sziasztok, és köszi!


----------



## qeqett (2011 Április 19)

Nem egyszerű ide bejutni.


----------



## misika.tromber (2011 Április 19)

Melitta írta:


> 1, jelen



Kosziii! kiss


----------



## misika.tromber (2011 Április 19)

griniver írta:


> Már 20-at hozzászóltam, régen regisztráltam mégsem tudok csinálni semmit....



Szerintem el kell telnie meg egy kis idonek es csak utana , meg nekem sem mukodik.


----------



## puspokpepe (2011 Április 19)

5


----------



## puspokpepe (2011 Április 19)

*5*



oszi76 írta:


> 5


5


----------



## puspokpepe (2011 Április 19)

hahahaha


----------



## puspokpepe (2011 Április 19)

a végén ketten maradnak, a bor és a szerelem 
Hamvas Béla


----------



## puspokpepe (2011 Április 19)

Szeresd, becézd hát édes anyukádat,
ő a földön a legdrágább kincs.
Csak akkor tudod, mi a bú, a bánat,
Ha egyszer ő - Isten őrizz - nincs!...
Van nékem pompás, gazdagSzeresd, becézd hát édes anyukádat,
ő a földön a legdrágább kincs.
Csak akkor tudod, mi a bú, a bánat,
Ha egyszer ő - Isten őrizz - nincs!...
Van nékem pompás, gazdag,* szép* lakásom,
De kolduskunyhó lehetne tanyám,
Ha még egyszer - úgy mint te, kispajtás -
Csókolhatnám édes, édes, édes jó anyám,* szép* lakásom,
De kolduskunyhó lehetne tanyám,
Ha még egyszer - úgy mint te, kispajtás -
Csókolhatnám édes, édes, édes jó anyám


----------



## puspokpepe (2011 Április 19)

Mondják, hogy* szép*, és én semmit se mondok,
(...)
és nem tudják, hogy tegnap engem csókolt,
és hogyha hallgat, nem tudják, hogy ő most
arra gondol, hogy tegnap hullt a harmat
s ránk hullt a harmat, őreá meg énrám.


----------



## puspokpepe (2011 Április 19)

8


----------



## puspokpepe (2011 Április 19)

5


----------



## puspokpepe (2011 Április 19)

hét hét


----------



## puspokpepe (2011 Április 19)

55


----------



## puspokpepe (2011 Április 19)

44


----------



## puspokpepe (2011 Április 19)

555


----------



## puspokpepe (2011 Április 19)

Egy* szép* tavaszi reggel felbukkan egy leányarc, és a létezés jól megszervezett rendje egyszerre felborul.
Agatha Christie


----------



## puspokpepe (2011 Április 19)

5555


----------



## puspokpepe (2011 Április 19)

Az idő formába öntése nemcsak a* szépség*, hanem az emlékezés igényéről is tanúskodik. Mert ami formátlan, az megragadhatatlan, megjegyezhetetlen.
Milan Kundera


----------



## puspokpepe (2011 Április 19)

Az élet csak úgy* szép*, ha őrült is egy kissé.
Rejtő Jenő


----------



## puspokpepe (2011 Április 19)

weöres sándor Psziché


----------



## puspokpepe (2011 Április 19)

Én majd itt várok rád, hol árnyékot sem vet rám a fény.
Nem találok mást, mert tudom jól, hogy veled volt* szép*,
csak az fáj, hogy emlékedben halványabban élek,
úgy félek, hogy elfelejtesz végleg


----------



## puspokpepe (2011 Április 19)

Csak ami nagyon* szép*, az szokott olyan lenni, hogy örökre búcsúzik tőle az ember, mert örökre fáj.
Rejtő Jenő


----------



## puspokpepe (2011 Április 19)

Egy* szép* napfelkelte üdítőbben hat az ember kedélyállapotára, mint bármi más. A hideg sör kivételével.
Michael Palin


----------



## puspokpepe (2011 Április 19)

Pszichiáter kezére került, s az fölfigyelt szerteburjánzó, regényes fantáziavilágára, valamint arra is, hogy ő ugyan nem hajlandó megkülönböztetni a valót a képzelttől, lépten-nyomon mesélget magának,* szépet*, rútat, fehéret, feketét és ezerszínűt is, vagyis öngyógyító természet. Következőleg nincs szüksége elmészre.
Vavyan Fable


----------



## kicsi_kacsa (2011 Április 19)

nagyon szeretnék egy könyvet


----------



## naktenebo (2011 Április 19)

ki


----------



## naktenebo (2011 Április 19)

csit


----------



## naktenebo (2011 Április 19)

s


----------



## naktenebo (2011 Április 19)

hi


----------



## naktenebo (2011 Április 19)

at


----------



## naktenebo (2011 Április 19)

de


----------



## naktenebo (2011 Április 19)

se


----------



## Bigfred (2011 Április 19)

Egyik kedvencem ...khmm... volt


----------



## Bigfred (2011 Április 19)

.


----------



## Bigfred (2011 Április 19)

szegény szomszédok


----------



## naktenebo (2011 Április 19)

et


----------



## Bigfred (2011 Április 19)

hmm


----------



## naktenebo (2011 Április 19)

at


----------



## Sziszi baby (2011 Április 19)

köszönöm


----------



## naktenebo (2011 Április 19)

én is


----------



## Sziszi baby (2011 Április 19)

köszönöm szépen


----------



## naktenebo (2011 Április 19)

ga


----------



## Sziszi baby (2011 Április 19)

szupi


----------



## Sziszi baby (2011 Április 19)

lálá


----------



## naktenebo (2011 Április 19)

ff


----------



## naktenebo (2011 Április 19)

aa


----------



## Sziszi baby (2011 Április 19)

hihi


----------



## Sziszi baby (2011 Április 19)

juj


----------



## naktenebo (2011 Április 19)

gg


----------



## naktenebo (2011 Április 19)

hi


----------



## Sziszi baby (2011 Április 19)

kiki


----------



## Sziszi baby (2011 Április 19)

lili


----------



## Sziszi baby (2011 Április 19)

oó


----------



## naktenebo (2011 Április 19)

om


----------



## Sziszi baby (2011 Április 19)

dd


----------



## naktenebo (2011 Április 19)

ahh


----------



## Sziszi baby (2011 Április 19)

cc


----------



## naktenebo (2011 Április 19)

huh


----------



## naktenebo (2011 Április 19)

brrr


----------



## naktenebo (2011 Április 19)

azta


----------



## Sziszi baby (2011 Április 19)

kk


----------



## Sziszi baby (2011 Április 19)

hello


----------



## naktenebo (2011 Április 19)

vége


----------



## Sziszi baby (2011 Április 19)

vége?


----------



## Sziszi baby (2011 Április 19)

hihihaha


----------



## Sziszi baby (2011 Április 19)

ez sose jön össze


----------



## Sziszi baby (2011 Április 19)

lálálájé


----------



## Sziszi baby (2011 Április 19)

ihihihih


----------



## Sziszi baby (2011 Április 19)

si


----------



## Sziszi baby (2011 Április 19)

nini


----------



## Sziszi baby (2011 Április 19)

jiji


----------



## commodore64 (2011 Április 19)

*Köszönöm!*

Nagyon örülök, hogy megtaláltam ezt az oldalt, igaz én nem Kanadában élek, hanem Hollandiában, de ha jól látom igazi információs kincsebánya ez a lap. Mindenkinek szép napot kívánok !!!


----------



## naktenebo (2011 Április 19)

jaj


----------



## moltam99 (2011 Április 19)

blablabla
fontos ám összeszedni 20 hsz-t a letöltés előtt
blablabla
mellesleg úgy szét van csúszva az oldal Firefox/Ubuntu alatt, mint annak a rendje, persze engem nem zavar a folyamatos scrollozás oldalra


----------



## CFanny (2011 Április 19)

Na akkor most én hol is tartottam tegnap, amikor a gépem feladta a gyűjtögetést?


----------



## CFanny (2011 Április 19)

Jó akkor most már csak 3 és megvan


----------



## CFanny (2011 Április 19)

Már csak 2 és hajrá


----------



## CFanny (2011 Április 19)

Hát már akkor mintegy a finisben)))))


----------



## CFanny (2011 Április 19)

És akkor itt a vége a gyűjtögetésnek))))))))))))))))))


----------



## misiúr (2011 Április 19)

2


----------



## misiúr (2011 Április 19)

3


----------



## misiúr (2011 Április 19)

4


----------



## misiúr (2011 Április 19)

5


----------



## misiúr (2011 Április 19)

6


----------



## misiúr (2011 Április 19)

7


----------



## misiúr (2011 Április 19)

8


----------



## misiúr (2011 Április 19)

9


----------



## misiúr (2011 Április 19)

10


----------



## misiúr (2011 Április 19)

11


----------



## misiúr (2011 Április 19)

12


----------



## misiúr (2011 Április 19)

13


----------



## misiúr (2011 Április 19)

14


----------



## misiúr (2011 Április 19)

15


----------



## misiúr (2011 Április 19)

16


----------



## misiúr (2011 Április 19)

17


----------



## misiúr (2011 Április 19)

18


----------



## misiúr (2011 Április 19)

19


----------



## misiúr (2011 Április 19)

20


----------



## misiúr (2011 Április 19)

1


----------



## zsuzsamama13 (2011 Április 19)

Üdv. mindenkinek 6


----------



## böbe1985 (2011 Április 19)

Sziasztok én még csak tegnap regisztráltam,de ez az oldal jó tanácsokat adott köszönöm


----------



## zsuzsamama13 (2011 Április 19)

Üdv.7


----------



## zsuzsamama13 (2011 Április 19)

üdv.8


----------



## zsuzsamama13 (2011 Április 19)

Üdv.9


----------



## zsuzsamama13 (2011 Április 19)

Üdv.10


----------



## zsuzsamama13 (2011 Április 19)

Van valaki Jászberényből?


----------



## zsuzsamama13 (2011 Április 19)

üdv.12


----------



## zsuzsamama13 (2011 Április 19)

üdv.13


----------



## zsuzsamama13 (2011 Április 19)

14.


----------



## zsuzsamama13 (2011 Április 19)

15


----------



## zsuzsamama13 (2011 Április 19)

Sziasztok 16


----------



## zsuzsamama13 (2011 Április 19)

Sziasztok 17


----------



## böbe1985 (2011 Április 19)

helló mindenkinek másnak is nehéz elindulni a 20 üzi felé


----------



## zsuzsamama13 (2011 Április 19)

Sziasztok 18


----------



## zsuzsamama13 (2011 Április 19)

Szia Böbe! Nekem már csak 2 üzi hiányzik...


----------



## böbe1985 (2011 Április 19)

hogy lehet könnyen lefoglalni egy 3 éves fiút aki nagyon kreatív és örökmozgó


----------



## zsuzsamama13 (2011 Április 19)

Megvan a 20!


----------



## böbe1985 (2011 Április 19)

szia Zsuzsamama te hogy gyűjtötted össze miket írtál


----------



## böbe1985 (2011 Április 19)

ki mit csinál


----------



## zsuzsamama13 (2011 Április 19)

Nem könnyű feladat!


----------



## böbe1985 (2011 Április 19)

ma kipróbáltam a knorr ropogós csirke falatott és isteni ajánlom mindenkinek


----------



## böbe1985 (2011 Április 19)

rájöttem de igyekszem


----------



## zsuzsamama13 (2011 Április 19)

Ezen az oldalon majdnem végig számoztam a hozzászólást.....
Pl.: üdv.,vagy köszönés,és azt számozd meg.


----------



## böbe1985 (2011 Április 19)

üdv


----------



## böbe1985 (2011 Április 19)

köszi


----------



## böbe1985 (2011 Április 19)

mit csinálsz


----------



## macaszipi (2011 Április 19)

Sziasztok ! Ezer köszönet!


----------



## böbe1985 (2011 Április 19)

jöhetne már a jó idő


----------



## böbe1985 (2011 Április 19)

szia macaszipi


----------



## böbe1985 (2011 Április 19)

neked is nehéz az üzi küldés


----------



## böbe1985 (2011 Április 19)

már csak 7 kell


----------



## böbe1985 (2011 Április 19)

felétek milyen az idő


----------



## böbe1985 (2011 Április 19)

már nem sok kell


----------



## böbe1985 (2011 Április 19)

nemsokára jön a húsvét


----------



## Moebius (2011 Április 19)

zsuzsamama13 írta:


> Ezen az oldalon majdnem végig számoztam a hozzászólást.....
> Pl.: üdv.,vagy köszönés,és azt számozd meg.


:11:
gyertek játszani


----------



## oszer (2011 Április 19)

hjgfghrf


----------



## kisfintike (2011 Április 19)

Köszi a tippet.


----------



## kisfintike (2011 Április 19)

és egy kis szabika


----------



## kisfintike (2011 Április 19)

itt szépen süt a nap


----------



## kisfintike (2011 Április 19)

rendben


----------



## kisfintike (2011 Április 19)

hi


----------



## kisfintike (2011 Április 19)

szia


----------



## kisfintike (2011 Április 19)

szerintem is


----------



## kisfintike (2011 Április 19)

én úgy látom, hogy számol


----------



## kisfintike (2011 Április 19)

mire vársz?


----------



## kisfintike (2011 Április 19)

15


----------



## kisfintike (2011 Április 19)

most nem


----------



## kisfintike (2011 Április 19)

köszike


----------



## kisfintike (2011 Április 19)

én 12-nél


----------



## kisfintike (2011 Április 19)

többnek tűnik


----------



## Zsofikaaa (2011 Április 19)

Szijasztok


----------



## kisfintike (2011 Április 19)

nekem sem


----------



## kovi93 (2011 Április 19)

Thx


----------



## kisfintike (2011 Április 19)

ez jó : )


----------



## Zsofikaaa (2011 Április 19)

j


----------



## Zsofikaaa (2011 Április 19)

:d


----------



## kisfintike (2011 Április 19)

jjjjjjjóóóó


----------



## Zsofikaaa (2011 Április 19)




----------



## Zsofikaaa (2011 Április 19)

mire meg lesz a 20 xD
:S


----------



## kovi93 (2011 Április 19)

Thx


----------



## kisfintike (2011 Április 19)

szióka


----------



## kovi93 (2011 Április 19)

:d


----------



## kovi93 (2011 Április 19)




----------



## kovi93 (2011 Április 19)

hi


----------



## kovi93 (2011 Április 19)

xD


----------



## kovi93 (2011 Április 19)

:d:d


----------



## kovi93 (2011 Április 19)

....


----------



## kovi93 (2011 Április 19)

cd


----------



## kisfintike (2011 Április 19)

??????


----------



## kovi93 (2011 Április 19)

h


----------



## kisfintike (2011 Április 19)




----------



## kisfintike (2011 Április 19)

nagyon keresek egy könyvet


----------



## kovi93 (2011 Április 19)

lol


----------



## kovi93 (2011 Április 19)

Thx


----------



## kovi93 (2011 Április 19)

xDgg


----------



## kovi93 (2011 Április 19)

Ez a 20 hozzászólás dolog nemtom h mire jó...-.-"


----------



## másélet (2011 Április 19)

*Sziasztok!*

Már régen beregisztráltam, de csak úgy nem akartam hozzászólni semmihez. Most a kenyérsütőgéppel barátkozom. Megyek is megkeresem a kenyérsütős topickot


----------



## másélet (2011 Április 19)

*Nahát!*

Nálatok még csak du. fél egy van? Nálunk már este negyed 8. Mindjárt mehetek aludni.:smile:


----------



## oszer (2011 Április 19)

több mint 20 hozzászólás
több mint két napos regisztráció
miért írja; hogy nincs jogosultságom megnyitni egy oldalt mivel ezek hiányoznak ??


----------



## nikszi22 (2011 Április 19)

sziasztok..


----------



## nikszi22 (2011 Április 19)

töri tételeket írok


----------



## nikszi22 (2011 Április 19)

csak egyszerűbb lenne kimásolni a tankönyvből a mondatokat, és átszerkeszteni, mint begépelni egész leckéket.


----------



## Azuba (2011 Április 19)

Ez a huszadik


----------



## nikszi22 (2011 Április 19)

miért kell 20 hozzászólás?


----------



## nikszi22 (2011 Április 19)

és miért ilyen lassú a netem?


----------



## nikszi22 (2011 Április 19)

vagy a fórum van túlterhelve?


----------



## nikszi22 (2011 Április 19)

lol, 3 éve regisztráltam


----------



## nikszi22 (2011 Április 19)

és ez még csak a nyolcadik hozzászólásom.


----------



## nikszi22 (2011 Április 19)

ennyi idő alatt megírtam volna a tételt.


----------



## nikszi22 (2011 Április 19)

fml..


----------



## nikszi22 (2011 Április 19)

na még1x ennyi..


----------



## nikszi22 (2011 Április 19)

remélem nem idegesítek senkit.


----------



## nikszi22 (2011 Április 19)

éjfélig itt fogok ülni.. -.-


----------



## nikszi22 (2011 Április 19)

tuti pdf lesz, és nem tudom majd kimásolni.


----------



## nikszi22 (2011 Április 19)

még hat.


----------



## nikszi22 (2011 Április 19)

be fogok aludni..


----------



## nikszi22 (2011 Április 19)

miért jelenléti ív btw?


----------



## Paraatesz (2011 Április 19)

*hello*



Picasshow írta:


> Parancsoljatok!Egy kis VV4. Klikkesedj. Olyan-amilyen....



Hali... ez az én fajtám, vagy már belepiszkáltál...??? 

Azért KÖSZÖNJÜK meg KIYO-nak és dPYDDY-nek a munkásságát !!!!

THX...RULEZ !!! kiss


----------



## nikszi22 (2011 Április 19)

te jó ég, de édes, mit írt. *.* besírtam.


----------



## nikszi22 (2011 Április 19)

lol, nem is nekem írta. gpoy


----------



## nikszi22 (2011 Április 19)

éééééééééééééééééééééééééééééééés kész


----------



## nikszi22 (2011 Április 19)

ésnemengedtölteni!


----------



## mgali (2011 Április 19)

kiss


Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


----------



## mgali (2011 Április 19)

sziasztok!


----------



## mgali (2011 Április 19)

Nagyon tetszik ez az oldal.


----------



## ada76 (2011 Április 19)

köszönöm


----------



## mgali (2011 Április 19)

Eddig még soha nem dobta ki ezt az oldalt a kereső.


----------



## mgali (2011 Április 19)

De ebből is látszik, hogy "gúgli" a barátunk


----------



## mgali (2011 Április 19)




----------



## mgali (2011 Április 19)

:d


----------



## mgali (2011 Április 19)

Most amúgy gyűjtöm a hozzászólást, de nem csak frázis volt a gratula


----------



## mgali (2011 Április 19)

Szeretnék letölteni egy édes, régi kreatív újságot. szerintem az enyém már nincs meg.


----------



## mgali (2011 Április 19)

Tényleg enged 20 után letölteni?


----------



## mgali (2011 Április 19)

Meglátom...


----------



## mgali (2011 Április 19)

megőrülök!


----------



## mgali (2011 Április 19)

Itt a gyors hozzászólás!


----------



## NV87 (2011 Április 19)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg



Köszi a lehetőséget!


----------



## mgali (2011 Április 19)

Azt hittem rosszul láttam az előbb haha


----------



## mgali (2011 Április 19)

16


----------



## NV87 (2011 Április 19)

Tulok57 írta:


> Köszönöm a lehetőséget. Tibor d



Köszi


----------



## mgali (2011 Április 19)

17


----------



## NV87 (2011 Április 19)

mgali írta:


> 16



Köszi, köszi


----------



## mgali (2011 Április 19)

18


----------



## mgali (2011 Április 19)

19


----------



## NV87 (2011 Április 19)

NV87 írta:


> Köszi, köszi



Köszi, köszi, köszi!


----------



## mgali (2011 Április 19)

Na, ez a huszadik. Enged tölteni, vagy kell a két nap is? ..  Mindenképp köszönöm, ha sikerül, akár ma, akár máskor!


----------



## NV87 (2011 Április 19)

NV87 írta:


> Köszi, köszi, köszi!



Köszi, köszi, köszi, köszi!


----------



## NV87 (2011 Április 19)

Köszi


----------



## NV87 (2011 Április 19)

Köszike


----------



## NV87 (2011 Április 19)

Kösszencs!


----------



## NV87 (2011 Április 19)

NV87 írta:


> Kösszencs!



Ó Köszi!


----------



## NV87 (2011 Április 19)

Köszike!


----------



## NV87 (2011 Április 19)

Köszke!


----------



## NV87 (2011 Április 19)

Thanks!


----------



## NV87 (2011 Április 19)

12


----------



## NV87 (2011 Április 19)

13


----------



## NV87 (2011 Április 19)

14


----------



## NV87 (2011 Április 19)

15


----------



## NV87 (2011 Április 19)

16


----------



## NV87 (2011 Április 19)

17


----------



## NV87 (2011 Április 19)

18


----------



## NV87 (2011 Április 19)

Na vajon hanyas jön??


----------



## NV87 (2011 Április 19)

20


----------



## NV87 (2011 Április 19)

Még 1x köszi, köszi, köszi!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kilenc (2011 Április 19)

gyufe írta:


> szia


szia


----------



## moltam99 (2011 Április 19)

Még 19


----------



## moltam99 (2011 Április 19)

Még 18


----------



## Kilenc (2011 Április 19)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


A köszönet kevés ...?


----------



## Kilenc (2011 Április 19)

A köszönet kevés ...?


----------



## Kilenc (2011 Április 19)

vinagi írta:


> 6


 A köszönet kevés ...?


----------



## Kilenc (2011 Április 19)

nv87 írta:


> 20


30


----------



## Kilenc (2011 Április 19)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


Köszönöm!


----------



## Kilenc (2011 Április 19)

NV87 írta:


> Köszke!


 Köszönöm!


----------



## Kilenc (2011 Április 19)

NV87 írta:


> Még 1x köszi, köszi, köszi!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 Köszönöm!


----------



## Kilenc (2011 Április 19)

NV87 írta:


> 20


 Köszönöm!


----------



## zotyamotya91 (2011 Április 19)

1. jelen


----------



## zotyamotya91 (2011 Április 19)

2.jelen


----------



## Kilenc (2011 Április 19)

Melitta írta:


> 1, jelen


Köszönöm!


----------



## zotyamotya91 (2011 Április 19)

jelen


----------



## Kilenc (2011 Április 19)

NV87 írta:


> 20


 Köszönöm!


----------



## zotyamotya91 (2011 Április 19)

hello


----------



## zotyamotya91 (2011 Április 19)

valaki?


----------



## Kilenc (2011 Április 19)

1valaky írta:


> szuper vagykiss


 Köszönöm!


----------



## Kilenc (2011 Április 19)

zotyamotya91 írta:


> 1. jelen


 Köszönöm!


----------



## zotyamotya91 (2011 Április 19)

hi


----------



## Kilenc (2011 Április 19)

NV87 írta:


> Még 1x köszi, köszi, köszi!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 Köszönöm!


----------



## zotyamotya91 (2011 Április 19)

haha


----------



## Kilenc (2011 Április 19)

zotyamotya91 írta:


> 2.jelen


 Köszönöm!


----------



## zotyamotya91 (2011 Április 19)

hehe


----------



## zotyamotya91 (2011 Április 19)

hihi


----------



## Kilenc (2011 Április 19)

zotyamotya91 írta:


> hi


 Köszönöm!


----------



## zotyamotya91 (2011 Április 19)

huhu


----------



## Kilenc (2011 Április 19)

NV87 írta:


> 20


 Köszönöm!


----------



## Kilenc (2011 Április 19)

gkomaromi írta:


> 19. most:


 Köszönöm!


----------



## Mtkhungaria (2011 Április 19)

köszi


----------



## Kilenc (2011 Április 19)

kisfintike írta:


> nekem sem


 Köszönöm!


----------



## zotyamotya91 (2011 Április 19)

hehe


----------



## Kilenc (2011 Április 19)

moltam99 írta:


> Még 18


 Köszönöm!


----------



## Mtkhungaria (2011 Április 19)

köszi!


----------



## zotyamotya91 (2011 Április 19)

huhu


----------



## Mtkhungaria (2011 Április 19)

köszi!!


----------



## Kilenc (2011 Április 19)

NV87 írta:


> Köszke!


 Köszönöm!


----------



## Mtkhungaria (2011 Április 19)

köszi!!!


----------



## Mtkhungaria (2011 Április 19)

köszi!!!!


----------



## Mtkhungaria (2011 Április 19)

köszi!!!!!


----------



## zotyamotya91 (2011 Április 19)

köszönöm


----------



## Mtkhungaria (2011 Április 19)

köszi6


----------



## Mtkhungaria (2011 Április 19)

köszi7


----------



## zotyamotya91 (2011 Április 19)

wow


----------



## Mtkhungaria (2011 Április 19)

köszi8


----------



## zotyamotya91 (2011 Április 19)

kösziiiii


----------



## Mtkhungaria (2011 Április 19)

köszi9


----------



## Mtkhungaria (2011 Április 19)

köszi10


----------



## zotyamotya91 (2011 Április 19)

zötyög az élet


----------



## Mtkhungaria (2011 Április 19)

köszi11


----------



## Mtkhungaria (2011 Április 19)

köszi12


----------



## zotyamotya91 (2011 Április 19)

ígérem jó leszek


----------



## Mtkhungaria (2011 Április 19)

köszi13


----------



## zotyamotya91 (2011 Április 19)

maradok méééég


----------



## Mtkhungaria (2011 Április 19)

köszi14


----------



## Mtkhungaria (2011 Április 19)

köszi15


----------



## zotyamotya91 (2011 Április 19)

már nem sok kell


----------



## Mtkhungaria (2011 Április 19)

köszi16


----------



## zotyamotya91 (2011 Április 19)

köszi a lehetőséget a 20 hozzászóláshoz


----------



## Mtkhungaria (2011 Április 19)

köszi17


----------



## Mtkhungaria (2011 Április 19)

köszi18


----------



## Mtkhungaria (2011 Április 19)

köszi19


----------



## zotyamotya91 (2011 Április 19)

köszi még1szer


----------



## feve (2011 Április 19)

Kedves Melitta!
Elméletileg van 20 üzenetem, több mint 48 órája regisztáltam. Könyvet nem töltöttem fel.Segítenél megérteni, hogy könyvet, képet miért nem tudok letölteni? Lehet, hogy valamit félreértek a 20 üzenettel kapcsolatban. Előre is köszi a választ.


----------



## dhi'b (2011 Április 20)

jelenléti ív...


----------



## dhi'b (2011 Április 20)

hajjajj..


----------



## dhi'b (2011 Április 20)

hajjajj.. na most akkor jó lenne összeszedni azt a minimum 20at...


----------



## dhi'b (2011 Április 20)

és még van ez a 20 másodperc is...


----------



## dhi'b (2011 Április 20)

tik


----------



## dhi'b (2011 Április 20)

tak


----------



## dhi'b (2011 Április 20)

nyuszika megy az erdő szélén, és egyszer csak leesik.


----------



## dhi'b (2011 Április 20)

-minek megy a vak az erdőbe?
-fának.


----------



## dhi'b (2011 Április 20)

-hogy hívják a vesztes kínai hadvezért?
- Kifing Tunk


----------



## dhi'b (2011 Április 20)

-hogy hívják Egyiptomban a tehenészetet?
- Muhbarak.


----------



## dhi'b (2011 Április 20)

tanító néni az iskolában:
-Marika! Mit fogsz csinálni, ha nagy leszel?
-Fogyókúrázni!


----------



## dhi'b (2011 Április 20)

mi az?
- pici sárga 3 fekete pöttyel?
- c-vitamin bikiniben.


----------



## dhi'b (2011 Április 20)

mi az?
-pici barna három sárga pöttyel?
- c-vitamin lebarnulva.


----------



## dhi'b (2011 Április 20)

mi az?
-pici fekete pont két fehér pöttyel?
-bolha vattával a fülében.


----------



## dhi'b (2011 Április 20)

hol van a nővéred?
matematikailag bement a szobájába.
hogy hogy matematikailag?
két ismeretlennel...


----------



## dhi'b (2011 Április 20)

két kannibál beszélget:
hol a hugod?
mögöttem?
mögötted?
mög hát!


----------



## dhi'b (2011 Április 20)

melyik az a japán sport, amiben az ó betűket adják össze?
szumó....


----------



## dhi'b (2011 Április 20)

hány méhecske fér el egy férfi gatyájában?
3
két here meg egy dolgozó.


----------



## dhi'b (2011 Április 20)

miért nincs a mozdonyon bástya?
mert a vonat nem vár...


----------



## dhi'b (2011 Április 20)

mit sepernek a reptéren?
Air-port...


----------



## dhi'b (2011 Április 20)

Jean! Mondja, a ribizli pettyes?
Nem uram...
A francba! Akkor megint egy katicabogarat ettem...


----------



## dhi'b (2011 Április 20)

éééssss violááá, megvan a 20 minimum!


----------



## djbenito (2011 Április 20)

1. : )


----------



## djbenito (2011 Április 20)

2. : )


----------



## djbenito (2011 Április 20)

3. : )


----------



## djbenito (2011 Április 20)

4. : )


----------



## djbenito (2011 Április 20)

5. : )


----------



## djbenito (2011 Április 20)

6. : )


----------



## djbenito (2011 Április 20)

7. : )


----------



## djbenito (2011 Április 20)

8. : )


----------



## djbenito (2011 Április 20)

9. : )


----------



## djbenito (2011 Április 20)

10. : )


----------



## sunes42 (2011 Április 20)

*Jelen*

Jelen


----------



## djbenito (2011 Április 20)

11. : )


----------



## djbenito (2011 Április 20)

12. : )


----------



## djbenito (2011 Április 20)

13. : )


----------



## djbenito (2011 Április 20)

14. : )


----------



## djbenito (2011 Április 20)

15. : )


----------



## djbenito (2011 Április 20)

16. : )


----------



## djbenito (2011 Április 20)

17. : )


----------



## djbenito (2011 Április 20)

18. : )


----------



## djbenito (2011 Április 20)

19. : )


----------



## djbenito (2011 Április 20)

20. : )


----------



## silentbobo (2011 Április 20)

szép jó reggelt!


----------



## zsuzsamama13 (2011 Április 20)

Küldtem privit!


----------



## silentbobo (2011 Április 20)

bár lehetne szebb


----------



## Bigi Boy (2011 Április 20)

Nekem nagyon szép.Legyen ilyen mindenkinek.


----------



## piros55 (2011 Április 20)

*Hello !*


----------



## fefe11 (2011 Április 20)

Üdvözletem mindenkinek!
/H:1/


----------



## fefe11 (2011 Április 20)

20 hozzászólás .....


----------



## fefe11 (2011 Április 20)

miért is kell ez?


----------



## szilvia83 (2011 Április 20)

Köszi szépen a mesét,már régóta keresem!!


----------



## szilvia83 (2011 Április 20)

Köszi szépen,már nagyon vártuk!!


----------



## szilvia83 (2011 Április 20)

Nagyon jó ez a fórum,csak így tovább!!!


----------



## fefe11 (2011 Április 20)

legutóbb wa..z oldalon találkoztam ilyen feltételekkel.


----------



## fefe11 (2011 Április 20)

Na mindegy ez már a
/H:5/


----------



## szilvia83 (2011 Április 20)

Gratulálok a feltöltőknek ezekért a nehezen megtalálható filmekért!!


----------



## szilvia83 (2011 Április 20)

Köszi szépen a sok sorozatot!!!


----------



## fefe11 (2011 Április 20)

Ja, és ugye 1 nap bármennyi Hozzászólás is lehet?


----------



## fefe11 (2011 Április 20)

Már látom pörög a számláló.


----------



## kercsa (2011 Április 20)

*jelen-lét*

Kissé nehézkes...de JELEN


----------



## fefe11 (2011 Április 20)

Eszembe jutott egy vicc.
Titkos ügynök találkozik a tehénnel, gondolja bemutatkozik.
Hello my name is BOND, JAMES BOND ....


----------



## fefe11 (2011 Április 20)

Válaszol a tehén, Hello my name is BÓ. BIM-BÓ


----------



## fefe11 (2011 Április 20)

Hú.ha ze már a
/H:10/


----------



## MsKatieV (2011 Április 20)

:55:


----------



## MsKatieV (2011 Április 20)

Egyik kedvenc szàmom!


----------



## MsKatieV (2011 Április 20)

Ez nem csupàn a legnagyobb kanadai magyar kozossesi oldal, de a legjobb is egyben!


----------



## kompi01 (2011 Április 20)

köszi!


----------



## kompi01 (2011 Április 20)

ez már a második...


----------



## kompi01 (2011 Április 20)

lassan gyűlik


----------



## kompi01 (2011 Április 20)

köszönöm, remek ötlet, így talán meg is lesz a 20 még ma...


----------



## kompi01 (2011 Április 20)

ötödik...


----------



## MsKatieV (2011 Április 20)

fodorcsabi írta:


> máté péter


jajj de jò!


----------



## kompi01 (2011 Április 20)

remélem ezek miatt nem dobtok ki...


----------



## kompi01 (2011 Április 20)

Egy ebook-ot szeretnék gyorsan letölteni, de sajnos a 20 kell hozzá


----------



## kompi01 (2011 Április 20)

ezért irkálok látszólag fölösleges hülyeségeket


----------



## kompi01 (2011 Április 20)

de nekem nagyon fontos


----------



## kompi01 (2011 Április 20)

mindenkitől elnézést kérek


----------



## kompi01 (2011 Április 20)

de hát ezért van ez a topic... ha nem tévedek


----------



## kompi01 (2011 Április 20)

már csak egy pár van hátra


----------



## kompi01 (2011 Április 20)

nem tudom, miért jó ötlet ez a 20 hozzászólás dolog


----------



## kompi01 (2011 Április 20)

talán azok ellen, akik nem gondolják komolyan a regisztrációt


----------



## kompi01 (2011 Április 20)

15-ödik


----------



## kompi01 (2011 Április 20)

jaj de nehéz


----------



## kompi01 (2011 Április 20)

tiszta bolondnak érzem magam


----------



## MsKatieV (2011 Április 20)

sipikiss írta:


> Tessék...


Ez kell nekem! Kosziiii!


----------



## kompi01 (2011 Április 20)

de mingyárt abbahagyom


----------



## kompi01 (2011 Április 20)

utolsó előtti


----------



## kompi01 (2011 Április 20)

Na és itt a 20-adik! Mégegyszer elnézést mindenkitől! Üdv!


----------



## MsKatieV (2011 Április 20)

pityu58 írta:


> És egy Neoton mp-3 !
> Használjátok nagyon jó !


Koszonet!


----------



## MsKatieV (2011 Április 20)

Sziasztok!
Valaki jelentkezett az *X-Faktorba*?​:23:


----------



## MsKatieV (2011 Április 20)

Jano1956 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Kft - Afrikája diskósítva.


Kìvàncsi vagyok rà nagyon!


----------



## MsKatieV (2011 Április 20)

jutu0113 írta:


> Neoton: Szép nyári nap
> Szandi: Nyugi doki
> Szandi: Neh, Nah, na
> Dr. Bubó musical: Sztár dala


Nagy kosoznet!


----------



## MsKatieV (2011 Április 20)

jutu0113 írta:


> Neoton: Szép nyári nap
> Szandi: Nyugi doki
> Szandi: Neh, Nah, na
> Dr. Bubó musical: Sztár dala


abasàri vagy?


----------



## MsKatieV (2011 Április 20)

jutu0113 írta:


> Vénus: Kocka has
> V-tech: Ének az esőben
> Vénus: Én a világ közepén
> Caramel: Lélekdonor



A Vènusztòl a Règi nyàr nincs meg vèletlenul??


----------



## MsKatieV (2011 Április 20)

jutu0113 írta:


> Vénus: Kocka has
> V-tech: Ének az esőben
> Vénus: Én a világ közepén
> Caramel: Lélekdonor



A Vènusztòl a Règi nyàr nincs meg vèletlenul??


----------



## MsKatieV (2011 Április 20)

tiger1974 írta:


> Szia,Parancsolj


Itt olyan kedves mindenki egymàssal!


----------



## spartay (2011 Április 20)

köszönöm


----------



## MsKatieV (2011 Április 20)

666666-hatos írta:


> Turn back time - Aqua.txt
> Turn back time - Aqua.MID
> Roses are red - Aqua.MID
> My oh my - Aqua.mid
> ...


 Biztosan sokan orulnek neki! Tobbek kozt èn is! Az Aqua règi nagy kedvenc, szèp pillanatokat idèz!


----------



## patito1442 (2011 Április 20)

megérkeztem én is!


----------



## patito1442 (2011 Április 20)

már a második


----------



## MsKatieV (2011 Április 20)

szalooki írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Egy szép dal a Republic-tól! Az alap innen, köszi a feltöltőnek!
> 
> ...



Szeressuk nagyon! :..:


----------



## patito1442 (2011 Április 20)

harmadjára is


----------



## patito1442 (2011 Április 20)

köszönöm!


----------



## patito1442 (2011 Április 20)

tényleg


----------



## patito1442 (2011 Április 20)

nagyon


----------



## patito1442 (2011 Április 20)

újra egy


----------



## patito1442 (2011 Április 20)

kellemes húsvétot mindenkinek


----------



## patito1442 (2011 Április 20)

újra


----------



## patito1442 (2011 Április 20)

ez már a 10.!


----------



## patito1442 (2011 Április 20)

már túl vagyok a felén!


----------



## patito1442 (2011 Április 20)

újra itt


----------



## patito1442 (2011 Április 20)

megint


----------



## patito1442 (2011 Április 20)

már 14.


----------



## patito1442 (2011 Április 20)

alig van hátra, egyszer csak vége lesz...


----------



## patito1442 (2011 Április 20)

már izgatottan várom, hogy vége legyen


----------



## patito1442 (2011 Április 20)

17.


----------



## patito1442 (2011 Április 20)

18.


----------



## patito1442 (2011 Április 20)

utolsó előtti!


----------



## patito1442 (2011 Április 20)

köszönöm, megvan!


----------



## morrisx (2011 Április 20)

na kezdjük, kell az a 20


----------



## morrisx (2011 Április 20)

és a 2.


----------



## morrisx (2011 Április 20)

3.


----------



## morrisx (2011 Április 20)

4.


----------



## morrisx (2011 Április 20)

5.


----------



## morrisx (2011 Április 20)

a negyede már megvolt


----------



## morrisx (2011 Április 20)

7.


----------



## morrisx (2011 Április 20)

8.


----------



## morrisx (2011 Április 20)

9.


----------



## morrisx (2011 Április 20)

félút


----------



## morrisx (2011 Április 20)

11.


----------



## morrisx (2011 Április 20)

12.


----------



## morrisx (2011 Április 20)

13.


----------



## morrisx (2011 Április 20)

:8:14.


----------



## morrisx (2011 Április 20)

:444:15.


----------



## morrisx (2011 Április 20)

:twisted:16.


----------



## morrisx (2011 Április 20)

\\m/17.


----------



## morrisx (2011 Április 20)

:9:18.


----------



## morrisx (2011 Április 20)

19.


----------



## morrisx (2011 Április 20)

Vége


----------



## morrisx (2011 Április 20)

sziasztok


----------



## fefe11 (2011 Április 20)

Újra itt vagyok.


----------



## fefe11 (2011 Április 20)

1 másik vicc.
A 84 éves Mari néni randevúzik a 90 éves Pista bácsival.
Amikor a néni hazaér, a lánya kérdezi:


----------



## fefe11 (2011 Április 20)

- Na, milyen volt?
- Á, ne is mondd! Háromszor vágtam pofon az öreget!


----------



## fefe11 (2011 Április 20)

- Miért, olyan mohó volt?
- Dehogyis, azt hittem, meghalt...


----------



## fefe11 (2011 Április 20)

És 1 3.


----------



## fefe11 (2011 Április 20)

Egy srác bemászik az idős néni kertjébe,és buzgón dézsmálja a
gyümölcsöt, mikor az öreglány megjelenik vadászpuskával a kezében.


----------



## fefe11 (2011 Április 20)

- Gondolom most meg fog erőszakolni, fiatalember?
- Ááá dehogy, hova tetszik gondolni..


----------



## fefe11 (2011 Április 20)

- Pedig muszáj lesz.


----------



## fefe11 (2011 Április 20)

He- he - hi - hi


----------



## fefe11 (2011 Április 20)

És már itt is van a 20.


----------



## fefe11 (2011 Április 20)

Ez pedig a ráadás!!!


----------



## perzsa (2011 Április 20)

asd, ezt miért kell megcsinálnom?


----------



## perzsa (2011 Április 20)

asd, ezt miért kell megcsinálnom?2


----------



## perzsa (2011 Április 20)

asd, ezt miért kell megcsinálnom?3


----------



## perzsa (2011 Április 20)

asd, ezt miért kell megcsinálnom?4


----------



## perzsa (2011 Április 20)

asd, ezt miért kell megcsinálnom?5


----------



## MsKatieV (2011 Április 20)

GabyBand írta:


> Sziasztok!!!
> Én új vagyok ezen az oldalon.
> Üdvözlök mindenkit.
> Raktam fel pár midit,remélem hasznát veszi valaki.
> ...



A Bonbon szuper!


----------



## perzsa (2011 Április 20)

asd, ezt miért kell megcsinálnom?6


----------



## perzsa (2011 Április 20)

asd, ezt miért kell megcsinálnom?7


----------



## MsKatieV (2011 Április 20)

Pedrobacsika írta:


> Pa-dö-dö Kiabálj!


Ez nekem is jò lesz!


----------



## perzsa (2011 Április 20)

asd, ezt miért kell megcsinálnom?8


----------



## perzsa (2011 Április 20)

asd, ezt miért kell megcsinálnom?9


----------



## perzsa (2011 Április 20)

asd, ezt miért kell megcsinálnom?10


----------



## perzsa (2011 Április 20)

asd, ezt miért kell megcsinálnom?11


----------



## perzsa (2011 Április 20)

asd, ezt miért kell megcsinálnom?12


----------



## perzsa (2011 Április 20)

asd, ezt miért kell megcsinálnom?13


----------



## szagi84 (2011 Április 20)

Jó az ötlet!


----------



## perzsa (2011 Április 20)

asd, ezt miért kell megcsinálnom?14


----------



## Gabriella19995 (2011 Április 20)

1234


----------



## Gabriella19995 (2011 Április 20)

5678


----------



## Gabriella19995 (2011 Április 20)




----------



## Gabriella19995 (2011 Április 20)

a


----------



## Gabriella19995 (2011 Április 20)

b


----------



## Gabriella19995 (2011 Április 20)

c


----------



## Gabriella19995 (2011 Április 20)

d


----------



## Gabriella19995 (2011 Április 20)

e


----------



## Gabriella19995 (2011 Április 20)

f


----------



## Gabriella19995 (2011 Április 20)

g


----------



## Gabriella19995 (2011 Április 20)

h


----------



## Gabriella19995 (2011 Április 20)

i


----------



## Gabriella19995 (2011 Április 20)

j


----------



## Gabriella19995 (2011 Április 20)

k


----------



## Gabriella19995 (2011 Április 20)

l


----------



## perzsa (2011 Április 20)

asd, ezt miért kell megcsinálnom?515


----------



## Gabriella19995 (2011 Április 20)

m


----------



## Gabriella19995 (2011 Április 20)

n


----------



## Gabriella19995 (2011 Április 20)

o


----------



## Gabriella19995 (2011 Április 20)

ö


----------



## Gabriella19995 (2011 Április 20)

p


----------



## perzsa (2011 Április 20)

b<br><br>
<br>
<br>
<br>
<br>
<br>
<br>
<br>
<br>
<br>
<br>
<br>
<br>
<br>
<br>
<br>


----------



## Feryyke (2011 Április 20)

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa írta:


> Azt hiszem méltán japán egyik legismertebb és legkedveltebb hőse, aki évszázadokon át legenda tudott maradni Muszasi Mijamotó aki a 17. századi középkori ronin-ból, gazdátlan nincstelen gyilkos földönfutó senkiből, nemesedett harcművésszé,polihisztorrá,festővé,íróvá,és nem utolsósorban emberré.Történetét számtalan feldolgozásban láthattuk már nem csupán a mozivásznakon,filmsorozatokban, hanem manga anime és könyvalakban is.
> Az egyik legismertebb regényfolyam ami első ízben 1935-39 közötti időszakban jelent meg az Aszahi Simbun japán legtekintélyesebb sajtótermékének hasábjain Josikava Ejdzsi kitűnő pennáját és szellemét dicséri, ebben a fordulatos, és lebilincselően érdekes történelmi kalandos-regényben mindent megtalál az ember, ami egy remekműhöz szükségeltetik.Hangulatos, hamisítatlan, hiteles korrajzot ,noha a szerző hajlamos a dramaturgia miatt egyes eseményeket egybesűríteni kedve szerint, de ezt nem öncélúan teszi, pazar csatákat,kiváló többértelműen is egyértelmű csavaros párbeszédeket,emberi sorsokat elmélkedéseket,elmélyüléseket, és egyszerű, letisztult nagyszerűségeket, nem utolsósorban egy olyan ember, szenszei tanító történetét, aki mérhetetlen akaraterejével méltán vívta ki századokon és és nemzedékek során át korra és nemre való tekintet nélkül hazájában és azon túl milliók tiszteletteljes szeretetét, nem pusztán az u.n nyiken kétkezes kardforgatás kiötlése miatt, - ami a lovas harcosok ellen majd az egyetlen használható gyalogos katonai harcmodor volt - hanem elsősorban tartása szelleme és az ősit az újsüttetűvel elegyítő páratlan képessége okán.
> Erről a lángeszű mesterről készített az N.H.K hihetetlenül remek u.n tajga filmsorozatot, amit nem pusztán Ennio Morricone varázslatos muzsikája tesz feledhetetlenné hanem számtalan színészóriás is olyanok mint Kitano Takesi akit nem kell bemutatnom vagy éppen Nacujagi Iszaó, akit ha máshol nem pl. a Szamurájok és banditákban láthattunk,és külön felhívom a figyelmet Takezót, azaz Muszasit alakító színészre akiről kezdetben ki sem nézné, hogy egy ilyen nyálasnak ható nyikhajból a főszereplővé érik olyan kísértetiesen, hogy még az arca is félelmetesen hasonlóvá váljék Muszasiéhoz...
> A sorozat 49 részből áll. És korhatár nélkül megtekinthető, akik a véresebb filmekre buknak talán azok is élvezettel kísérik szemükkel és fogadják szívükben ezt az igazán elsőrangú remeket. Talált link mély köszönet az eredeti feltöltőnek!
> ...


 köszönöm


----------



## Feryyke (2011 Április 20)

köszönöm


----------



## Feryyke (2011 Április 20)

Feryyke írta:


> köszönöm


kösuzönöm szepen


----------



## perzsa (2011 Április 20)

Státusz: Elérhető (online) 
Üzenet: 15
Köszönet: 0
0 alkalommal 0 üzenetét köszönték meg 
Regisztrált:: Apr 2011
Hol: Pécs


 
Ma, 02:00 PM 

asd, ezt miért kell megcsinálnom?51


----------



## perzsa (2011 Április 20)

Státusz: Elérhető (online) 
Üzenet: 15
Köszönet: 0
0 alkalommal 0 üzenetét köszönték meg 
Regisztrált:: Apr 2011
Hol: Pécs


 
Ma, 02:00 PM 

asd, ezt miért kell megcsinálnom?51asd


----------



## perzsa (2011 Április 20)

Cimkék _Nincsenek_


----------



## perzsa (2011 Április 20)

<img href="http://canadahun.com/images/blank.png" alt="" id="logo" border="0"> 





Fõoldal
Hírek
Kanada
Magyarország
Nagyvilág
Színes
Hír Beküldése

Fórum
Galéria
Blogok
Chat
Apróhirdetés
Társkereső
Kapcsolat
 
Blogok Friss bejegyzések Legjobb bejegyzések Legjobb blogok Blogok listája Blog kereső​




*Vezérlőpult* *Blogok * *Súgó* *Közösség * *Naptár* *Új üzenetek* *Keresés * *Gyors linkek * *Kilépés*





 CanadaHun - Kanadai Magyarok Fóruma > Beszélgető - Dumcsi > Szójátékok és játékok 

 * Jelenléti iv *










Közösségi linkek Klubok Képek & albumok Kapcsolataim Tagjaink CanadaHun Chat​ Fórum keresés 
Téma találatok Üzenet találatok 
További keresési lehetőségek Az elmúlt 24 óra üzenetei Részletes keresés Cimke kereső Minden megköszönt üzenet Blog kereső 
Cimke kereső Részletes keresés​ Gyors linkek Az elmúlt 24 óra üzenetei Jelöld a fórumokat olvasottnak Kapcsolataim (felpattanó) megnyitása Vezérlőpult Aláírás szerkesztése Adatok módosítása Opciók módosítása Vegyes Privát üzenetek Követett témák Profil oldalad Ki böngész most minket​ Oldal Ugrás... 


 14482. oldal, összesen 14482 *«* Első < 1348213982143821443214472144791448014481 *14482*


 
Téma lehetőségei



Keresés a témában



Osztályzat:





Megjelenítési módok


 
















(#144811) 
Gabriella19995 
Állandó Tag

Státusz: Nem elérhető 
Üzenet: 20
Köszönet: 0
0 alkalommal 0 üzenetét köszönték meg 
Regisztrált:: Apr 2011
Hol: Bajót



 
Ma, 02:01 PM 

o 




 

 

 











Hirdetés 

Gabriella19995 Nyilvános adatok megjelenítése Küldj privát üzenetet Gabriella19995 részére Mutasd Gabriella19995 összes üzenetét Gabriella19995 felvétele a kapcsolataim közé 
​ 
















(#144812) 
Gabriella19995 
Állandó Tag

Státusz: Nem elérhető 
Üzenet: 20
Köszönet: 0
0 alkalommal 0 üzenetét köszönték meg 
Regisztrált:: Apr 2011
Hol: Bajót



 
Ma, 02:01 PM 

ö 




 

 

 











Gabriella19995 Nyilvános adatok megjelenítése Küldj privát üzenetet Gabriella19995 részére Mutasd Gabriella19995 összes üzenetét Gabriella19995 felvétele a kapcsolataim közé 
​ 
















(#144813) 
Gabriella19995 
Állandó Tag

Státusz: Nem elérhető 
Üzenet: 20
Köszönet: 0
0 alkalommal 0 üzenetét köszönték meg 
Regisztrált:: Apr 2011
Hol: Bajót



 
Ma, 02:01 PM 

p 




 

 

 











Gabriella19995 Nyilvános adatok megjelenítése Küldj privát üzenetet Gabriella19995 részére Mutasd Gabriella19995 összes üzenetét Gabriella19995 felvétele a kapcsolataim közé 
​ 
















(#144814) 
perzsa 
Tag

Státusz: Elérhető (online) 
Üzenet: 19
Köszönet: 0
0 alkalommal 0 üzenetét köszönték meg 
Regisztrált:: Apr 2011
Hol: Pécs



 
Ma, 02:08 PM 

b<br><br>
<br>
<br>
<br>
<br>
<br>
<br>
<br>
<br>
<br>
<br>
<br>
<br>
<br>
<br>
<br> 







 

 

 

 











perzsa Nyilvános adatok megjelenítése Küldj privát üzenetet perzsa részére Mutasd perzsa összes üzenetét perzsa felvétele a kapcsolataim közé 
​ 
















(#144815) 
perzsa 
Tag

Státusz: Elérhető (online) 
Üzenet: 19
Köszönet: 0
0 alkalommal 0 üzenetét köszönték meg 
Regisztrált:: Apr 2011
Hol: Pécs



 
Ma, 03:07 PM 

Státusz: Elérhető (online) 
Üzenet: 15
Köszönet: 0
0 alkalommal 0 üzenetét köszönték meg 
Regisztrált:: Apr 2011
Hol: Pécs


 
Ma, 02:00 PM 

asd, ezt miért kell megcsinálnom?51 







 

 

 

 











perzsa Nyilvános adatok megjelenítése Küldj privát üzenetet perzsa részére Mutasd perzsa összes üzenetét perzsa felvétele a kapcsolataim közé 
​ 
















(#144816) 
perzsa 
Tag

Státusz: Elérhető (online) 
Üzenet: 19
Köszönet: 0
0 alkalommal 0 üzenetét köszönték meg 
Regisztrált:: Apr 2011
Hol: Pécs



 
Ma, 03:07 PM 

Státusz: Elérhető (online) 
Üzenet: 15
Köszönet: 0
0 alkalommal 0 üzenetét köszönték meg 
Regisztrált:: Apr 2011
Hol: Pécs


 
Ma, 02:00 PM 

asd, ezt miért kell megcsinálnom?51asd 







 

 

 

 











perzsa Nyilvános adatok megjelenítése Küldj privát üzenetet perzsa részére Mutasd perzsa összes üzenetét perzsa felvétele a kapcsolataim közé 
​ 
















(#144817) 
perzsa 
Tag

Státusz: Elérhető (online) 
Üzenet: 19
Köszönet: 0
0 alkalommal 0 üzenetét köszönték meg 
Regisztrált:: Apr 2011
Hol: Pécs



 
Ma, 03:09 PM 

Cimkék _Nincsenek_ 







 

 

 

 











perzsa Nyilvános adatok megjelenítése Küldj privát üzenetet perzsa részére Mutasd perzsa összes üzenetét perzsa felvétele a kapcsolataim közé 
​ 


 14482. oldal, összesen 14482 *«* Első < 1348213982143821443214472144791448014481 *14482*


 
Cimkék Hozzáadása/Módosítása 
Cimkék _Nincsenek_



Fórum üzenet Cancel Changes 
Gyors hozzászólás A következő hibák történtek üzeneted megadásakor. Oké Üzenet:










































































Opciók Üzenet beidézése a válaszban? ​ 




*Gyors válasz elküldése folyamatban*​ 
*«* Előző téma | Következő téma *»*​ 
Jelenleg 2 látogató (1 tag és 1 vendég) böngészi a témát ‎perzsa 
Téma lehetőségei



Nyomtatható verzió



Feliratkozás a témára 
Megjelenítési módok



*Folyamatos mód*



Átkapcsolás vegyes módba



Átkapcsolás összevont módba 
Keresés a témában 
Részletes keresés 
Osztályozd a témát



Kitűnő



Jó



Közepes



Gyenge



Rémes



 Üzenetküldés szabályai *Nem indíthatsz* új témákat
*Küldhetsz* választ
*Küldhetsz* csatolásokat
*Szerkesztheted* az üzeneted
BB code is *Be*
Grimaszok *Be*
[/URL] kód [B]Be[/B]
HTML kód [B]Ki[/B]
[URL="http://canadahun.com/forum/misc.php?do=showrules"]Fórum szabályok[/URL]

[LEFT] [B]Fórum ugrás[/B]
Vezérlőpult Privát üzenetek Feliratkozások Ki böngész most minket Fórum keresés Főoldal A CanadaHun közösségi élete A CanadaHun közösségi élete Fórumszabályzat Programok A változások Pályázatok Egyedül nem megy! Beszélgető - Dumcsi Dumcsi Kreatív ötletek Világnézet Mennyei páholy Kávézó Nő és férfi Eszem-íszom Jeles napok Utazzunk együtt! Egészségünkre! Traccsoljunk! Kultúra - Művészet - Zene Zene Film, színház, tánc Irodalom Képzőművészet Építészet Tanulás Élni és élni hagyni!( zsidók, cigányok, melegek...és mi mindannyian) Minden, ami telefon Szójátékok és játékok Szójátékok Játék Gazdálkodj okosan! A pénzpiac Energia, környezetvédelem Hirek kapcsán, Tudomány,Technika Bulvár Tudomány,Technika Ezoterika Agykontroll Alternatív gyógymódok Asztrológia Parapszchiológia Jóslás Földönkívüliek Vallás, filozófia, szellemtan Ezoterikus letöltések Őstörténet Gyereksarok Gyerekeknek Pedagógusoknak Nyelvtanulás gyerekeknek Ünnepeink Kérések, csere-bere Sport Sport Humor Kabaré Humoros írások Humoros képek, videók Bolondok Háza Bolondok háza Állatok Háziállatok Vadállatok Fotó album Fotó album Külföldön Élő Magyarok Kanada Toronto és környéke Vancouver és környéke Ottawa és környéke Calgary és környéke Montreal és környéke Amerika New York és környéke San Francisco és környéke Washington és környéke Bevándorlás In English... Technika Computer-világ Tudakozó - A CH technikai kérdései Technikai újdonságok [/LEFT]



[CENTER] [CENTER] [/CENTER]
[/CENTER]

[/LEFT]
[/LEFT]
[/CENTER]
-- Normál kinézet - Normal view ---- Széles kinézet - Wide view -- English (US) -- Magyar [B] [URL="http://canadahun.com/forum/sendmessage.php"]Kapcsolat[/URL] - [URL="http://canadahun.com/forum/../"]CanadaHun[/URL] - [URL="http://canadahun.com/forum/archive/index.php"]Archívum[/URL] - [URL="http://canadahun.com/forum/showthread.php?p=2915479#top"]Vissza a tetejére[/URL] [/B] 










[CENTER] [/CENTER]
[COLOR=#FFFFFF][B][CENTER] Copyright © 2003-2010 CanadaHun.com [/B][/COLOR][/CENTER]​


----------



## marcusbrutus (2011 Április 20)

.


----------



## Gunga (2011 Április 20)

*Gyűjtés*

Első hozzászólásom. Lesz még min. 19.


----------



## Gunga (2011 Április 20)

2


----------



## Gunga (2011 Április 20)

3


----------



## Gunga (2011 Április 20)

4


----------



## Gunga (2011 Április 20)

5


----------



## Gunga (2011 Április 20)

6


----------



## Gunga (2011 Április 20)

7


----------



## Gunga (2011 Április 20)

8


----------



## Gunga (2011 Április 20)

9


----------



## Gunga (2011 Április 20)

10


----------



## Gunga (2011 Április 20)

11


----------



## Gunga (2011 Április 20)

12


----------



## Gunga (2011 Április 20)

13


----------



## Gunga (2011 Április 20)

14


----------



## Gunga (2011 Április 20)

15


----------



## Gunga (2011 Április 20)

16


----------



## Gunga (2011 Április 20)

17


----------



## Gunga (2011 Április 20)

18


----------



## Gunga (2011 Április 20)

19


----------



## Gunga (2011 Április 20)

20 és megvan!


----------



## Gunga (2011 Április 20)

Vagy mégsem?


----------



## benkat (2011 Április 20)

Sziasztok!


----------



## eckmester (2011 Április 20)

Üdvözlök mindenkit


----------



## eckmester (2011 Április 20)

Mi a teendő akkor, ha több mint 20 hozzászólással sem enged letölteni?


----------



## BBRichard (2011 Április 20)

hali!


----------



## BBRichard (2011 Április 20)

kicsit szeretném gyarapítani az oldalakat


----------



## BBRichard (2011 Április 20)

3


----------



## BBRichard (2011 Április 20)

4


----------



## BBRichard (2011 Április 20)

öt


----------



## BBRichard (2011 Április 20)

hat 6


----------



## BBRichard (2011 Április 20)

olcsó


----------



## BBRichard (2011 Április 20)

játék


----------



## BBRichard (2011 Április 20)

9


----------



## BBRichard (2011 Április 20)

10


----------



## BBRichard (2011 Április 20)

11


----------



## BBRichard (2011 Április 20)

12


----------



## BBRichard (2011 Április 20)

13


----------



## BBRichard (2011 Április 20)

14


----------



## BBRichard (2011 Április 20)

15


----------



## BBRichard (2011 Április 20)

16,mindjárt meglesz


----------



## BBRichard (2011 Április 20)

17


----------



## BBRichard (2011 Április 20)

18


----------



## BBRichard (2011 Április 20)

19


----------



## BBRichard (2011 Április 20)

20 :d


----------



## BBRichard (2011 Április 20)

na még1,biztos ami biztos. bye bye


----------



## Dumari (2011 Április 20)

Kicsit sok ez a 20.


----------



## Dumari (2011 Április 20)

19.


----------



## Dumari (2011 Április 20)

18.


----------



## Dumari (2011 Április 20)

17.


----------



## Dumari (2011 Április 20)

16.


----------



## Dumari (2011 Április 20)

15]


----------



## Dumari (2011 Április 20)

14


----------



## Dumari (2011 Április 20)

13


----------



## Dumari (2011 Április 20)

11


----------



## Dumari (2011 Április 20)

10


----------



## Dumari (2011 Április 20)

9


----------



## Dumari (2011 Április 20)

8


----------



## Dumari (2011 Április 20)

7


----------



## Dumari (2011 Április 20)

6


----------



## Dumari (2011 Április 20)

5


----------



## Dumari (2011 Április 20)

4


----------



## Dumari (2011 Április 20)

3


----------



## Dumari (2011 Április 20)

2


----------



## Dumari (2011 Április 20)

1


----------



## Dumari (2011 Április 20)

23


----------



## Evadallas (2011 Április 20)

*Itt vagyok*

Hali. Még új vagyok, de már nagyon szeretnék aktivan keresni az oldalon.


----------



## Evadallas (2011 Április 20)

hétfő


----------



## Evadallas (2011 Április 20)

kedd


----------



## Evadallas (2011 Április 20)

szerda


----------



## Evadallas (2011 Április 20)

csütörtök


----------



## Evadallas (2011 Április 20)

péntek


----------



## Evadallas (2011 Április 20)

szombat


----------



## Evadallas (2011 Április 20)

vasárnap


----------



## Evadallas (2011 Április 20)

január


----------



## Evadallas (2011 Április 20)

február


----------



## Evadallas (2011 Április 20)

március


----------



## Evadallas (2011 Április 20)

április


----------



## Evadallas (2011 Április 20)

május


----------



## Evadallas (2011 Április 20)

június


----------



## Evadallas (2011 Április 20)

júllius


----------



## Evadallas (2011 Április 20)

augusztus


----------



## Evadallas (2011 Április 20)

szeptember


----------



## Evadallas (2011 Április 20)

október


----------



## Evadallas (2011 Április 20)

november


----------



## Evadallas (2011 Április 20)

december
köszönöm a lehetőséget


----------



## csabika55 (2011 Április 20)

Máté péter pest felé szökik a nyár midi alapját,ill. Kottáját szeretném kérni! Előre is köszönöm!!!


----------



## halmia (2011 Április 20)

*20 hozzászólás*

Üdv mindenkinek  tagolni fogom...


----------



## halmia (2011 Április 20)

mert meg kell lenni-e....


----------



## halmia (2011 Április 20)

a 20 darab hozzászólásnak ami....


----------



## halmia (2011 Április 20)

kötelező ezen a fórumon )


----------



## halmia (2011 Április 20)

én személy szerint ezt a dolgot nem...


----------



## halmia (2011 Április 20)

nagyon értem de hát ez van ...


----------



## halmia (2011 Április 20)

az embernem valamihez mindig alkalmazkodnia kell...


----------



## halmia (2011 Április 20)

máskülönben csupa konfliktus lenne az életünk 

*embernek


----------



## halmia (2011 Április 20)

Na ezt az eszmefuttatást így .....


----------



## halmia (2011 Április 20)

lezárom


----------



## halmia (2011 Április 20)

ez ha jól számolom a 11.


----------



## halmia (2011 Április 20)

12. (megvárom míg letelik...


----------



## halmia (2011 Április 20)

13. ...a húsz másodperc az üzenetek között )


----------



## halmia (2011 Április 20)

14. (még most is XD )


----------



## halmia (2011 Április 20)

Megmondom őszintén én ...


----------



## halmia (2011 Április 20)

csak itt találtam meg a Hőseposz című könyvet és...


----------



## halmia (2011 Április 20)

azért regeltem ide be de...


----------



## halmia (2011 Április 20)

úgy egy rövid kis chat után...


----------



## halmia (2011 Április 20)

egyből segítőkésznek találtam mindenkit


----------



## halmia (2011 Április 20)

Szóval lehet hogy maradok még és elnézegetem itt a hozzászólásokat Köszi az oldalnak meg mindenkinek és sziasztok


----------



## Graphy (2011 Április 20)

Üdv mindenkinek itt.


----------



## Graphy (2011 Április 20)

hmm


----------



## Graphy (2011 Április 20)

itt gyorsan lehet így haladni


----------



## Graphy (2011 Április 20)

a hozzászólásokkal


----------



## Graphy (2011 Április 20)

itt végre megtaláltam, amit kerestem


----------



## Graphy (2011 Április 20)

rengeteg könyv van fent


----------



## Graphy (2011 Április 20)

és nagyon sok kiváncsi tag


----------



## Graphy (2011 Április 20)

akiket szintén érdekelnek a könyvek


----------



## Graphy (2011 Április 20)

Az egérke és a veréb elhatározza, hogy megerőszakolja az elefántot. A haditerv a következő: az egérke szemből odamegy az elefánthoz, és eltereli a figyelmét valamivel, addig meg a veréb hátul munkához lát. Igy is történik. Az egérke elkezd össze-vissza ugrándozni az elefánt előtt, a veréb meg hátulról odarepül, hogy nekilásson a dolognak. Ám hirtelen az elefánt egy borzasztó nagyot fingik, és a verébről leszáll az összes tolla. Hátramegy az egérke a zajra, és nézi a verebet:
- Veled meg mi történt?
A veréb sértődötten:
- Miért, te nem szoktál előtte levetkőzni?


----------



## Graphy (2011 Április 20)

- A mi házunkban van elnyomás, Jean?
- Nincs, uram.
- Akkor engem miért nyomott el az álom?


----------



## Graphy (2011 Április 20)

A nyuszigyerek sírva megy haza. Az apja megáll előtte, feltűri a karjain az ingét, és így szól:
- Ki bántott fiam?
- A medve! - szipogja a kisnyuszi.
Az apja lehúzza a karjain az ingét és így szól:
- Te bajod! Miért szívóztál vele.


----------



## Graphy (2011 Április 20)

- Feküdjetek hátra, emeljétek fel a lábatokat, és úgy mozgassátok, mintha kerékpároznátok! - mondja a tornatanár.
- Béla, te miért nem csinálod azt, amit a többiek?
- Tanár úr én lefelé megyek a lejtőn.


----------



## Graphy (2011 Április 20)

A sündisznóbébi eltéved a sötétben, és bekeveredik az üvegházba. Hosszas bolyongás után, amikor nekimegy egy kifejlett kaktusznak, boldogan tárja szét mancsocskáit:
- Mama!


----------



## Graphy (2011 Április 20)

A rendőr elmegy az orvoshoz:
- Kérem, doktor úr, segítsen rajtam, mert csuklom.
- És mióta van így?
- Már vagy fél év óta.
- És akkor miért nem jött korábban?
- Mert azt hittem, hogy emlegetnek.


----------



## Graphy (2011 Április 20)

A laktanyában ordítozik az őrmester:
- Akinek van felesége, az álljon jobbra, akinek nincs, az balra!
- És aki homokos, az hova álljon? - kérdi valaki.
- Szorosan mögém!


----------



## Graphy (2011 Április 20)

- Hisz ön a repülő csészealjakban?
- Hát persze!
- Látott már valaha is ilyet?
- Mióta elváltam, azóta nem.


----------



## Graphy (2011 Április 20)

A pap panaszkodik a helyi rendőri szervnek:
- Biztos úr! Ellopták a biciklimet, mit tegyek?
- Hát tiszteletes úr, nem sokat tudok magának segíteni. Tudja mit? Ha holnap misét tart, sorolja fel a Tízparancsolatot, és nézzen körül a hívei közt, amikor odaér, hogy ne lopj! Biztos látni fogja a tettest, ahogy behúzódik a padba.
- Köszönöm, biztos úr, megfogadom.
Másnap újra felkeresi a rend őrét a pap.
- No atyám, bevált?
- Bevált, de még mennyire. Amikor odaértem, hogy ne paráználkodj, rögtön eszembe jutott, hogy hol hagytam a biciklit!


----------



## Graphy (2011 Április 20)

Az őrmester kiáll az újoncok elé:
- Na ide figyeljenek! Van maguk között érettségizett?
- Jelen, őrmester elvtárs! - szól valaki.
- Na, ha maga olyan okos, akkor mondja meg, hogy hány fokon forr a víz!
- Jelentem, száz fokon!
- Maga marha! Kilencven!
- De jelentem őrmester elvtárs, hogy száz fokon!
- Ne pofázzon! Azt mondtam hogy kilencven!
- Értettem, őrmester elvtárs!
Másnap ismét eligazítás folyik. Az őrmester így szól:
- Na hol van az az érettségizett?
- Jelen, őrmester elvtárs!
- Na ide figyeljen, magának volt igaza. A kilencven fok az a derékszög.


----------



## Graphy (2011 Április 20)

Kovács anyósát megrúgja a ló, és az öregasszony belehal a sérülésbe. A temetésre nagyon sokan elmennek, még a környező falvakból is.
- Mennyi ember ! -csodálkozik Kovács barátja- Ennyire szerették az anyósodat?
- Ugyan! Mind a lovamat akarja megvenni.


----------



## Graphy (2011 Április 20)

A vadnyugati bárba egyszer csak belép egy férfi. Leül a pultnál, és miközben köpköd, hangosan méltatlankodik:
- Kurva élet, de jól vezet!
- De ki vezet jól? - kérdezi valaki.
- Hát ahogy állok és stoppolok, megáll egy piros Ferrari. Benne ül egy ocsmány, kövér, öreg nő. Azt mondja, hogy szívesen elvisz. Én beülök, és máris száguldunk 200-al. Egyszer csak jön egy nagy kanyar. Erre azt mondom neki: na, öreganyám ha beveszed ezt a kanyart, benyalok neked.


----------



## Graphy (2011 Április 20)

Az egyszeri parasztbácsi vesz egy bikát a vásárban, és hazafelé menet úgy gondolja, hogy bemegy a piroslámpás házba. A bikát nem meri az utcán hagyni, ezért azt is beviszi magával. Miután végzett, elindul bikástól hazafelé. A távozása után a madam megkérdi az illető kurvát, hogy milyen volt a kuncsaft.
- A parasztbácsi nem nyújtott nagy teljesítményt, de az a vikingsapkás barátja isteni volt.


----------



## Edeskicsiboszi (2011 Április 20)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Edeskicsiboszi (2011 Április 20)

Örülök, hogy megtaláltam ezt a fórumot, és oldalt.


----------



## Edeskicsiboszi (2011 Április 20)

Itt sok dolgot megtaláltam.


----------



## Edeskicsiboszi (2011 Április 20)

Persze azért értelmes dolgot is kell írni...


----------



## bedomart (2011 Április 20)

Köszi, sziasztok!


----------



## pisztillus (2011 Április 21)

Szép napot mindenkinek!


----------



## pisztillus (2011 Április 21)

Melyik a legsárgább madár?
???
A citromhéja.


----------



## pisztillus (2011 Április 21)

Na jó, ez elég gyenge volt...


----------



## pisztillus (2011 Április 21)

De legalább itt a tavasz.


----------



## pisztillus (2011 Április 21)

Mára ennyi...


----------



## oktatolaci (2011 Április 21)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


Sok szépet minden kedves barátomnak!


----------



## zente (2011 Április 21)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


SZiasztok4


----------



## zente (2011 Április 21)

Jóreggelt szép napot!


----------



## zente (2011 Április 21)

Itt a tavaszi szünet első napja.


----------



## hanter07 (2011 Április 21)

jelen


----------



## hanter07 (2011 Április 21)

köszönök


----------



## hanter07 (2011 Április 21)

durcy írta:


> Nagyon segitö kész vagy de ilyen egy jó moderator.kiss


 nagyon jó


----------



## hanter07 (2011 Április 21)

4


----------



## hanter07 (2011 Április 21)

5


----------



## hanter07 (2011 Április 21)

6


----------



## hanter07 (2011 Április 21)

76


----------



## hanter07 (2011 Április 21)

43


----------



## hanter07 (2011 Április 21)

21


----------



## hanter07 (2011 Április 21)

32


----------



## hanter07 (2011 Április 21)

12


----------



## hanter07 (2011 Április 21)

13


----------



## hanter07 (2011 Április 21)

14


----------



## hanter07 (2011 Április 21)

még öt


----------



## hanter07 (2011 Április 21)

16


----------



## hanter07 (2011 Április 21)

17


----------



## hanter07 (2011 Április 21)

18


----------



## hanter07 (2011 Április 21)

még egy


----------



## hanter07 (2011 Április 21)

20


----------



## hanter07 (2011 Április 21)

44


----------



## vasas (2011 Április 21)

Első hozzászóláas HAJRÁ BARCA


----------



## vasas (2011 Április 21)

Hozzászól 2


----------



## vasas (2011 Április 21)

Hozzászólás hogy miért kell 3


----------



## vasas (2011 Április 21)

Itt az ötödik


----------



## tybor007 (2011 Április 21)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg



Sziasztok 
kösz


----------



## tybor007 (2011 Április 21)

2. hozzászólás


----------



## tybor007 (2011 Április 21)

3. hozzászólás


----------



## tybor007 (2011 Április 21)

4. hozzászólás


----------



## tybor007 (2011 Április 21)

5. hozzászólás


----------



## tybor007 (2011 Április 21)

6. hozzászólás


----------



## tybor007 (2011 Április 21)

7. hozzászólás


----------



## tybor007 (2011 Április 21)

8. hozzászólás


----------



## tybor007 (2011 Április 21)

kilencedik hozzászólás


----------



## tybor007 (2011 Április 21)

tízedik hozzászólás
már a fele megvan


----------



## tybor007 (2011 Április 21)

tíznegyedik hozzászólás


----------



## tybor007 (2011 Április 21)

tizenkettedik hozzászólásom


----------



## tybor007 (2011 Április 21)

tizenharmadik hozzászólásom


----------



## tybor007 (2011 Április 21)

tizennegyedik hozzászólás


----------



## Moebius (2011 Április 21)

tybor007 írta:


> tizenharmadik hozzászólásom


miért nem játszol?


----------



## tybor007 (2011 Április 21)

tizenötödik hozzászólás


----------



## tybor007 (2011 Április 21)

tudsz mondani vmi jót akk kipróbálom


----------



## Moebius (2011 Április 21)

tybor007 írta:


> tudsz mondani vmi jót akk kipróbálom


pl nevekkel játszunk,van szókirako,kép és angol/német szójáték


----------



## tybor007 (2011 Április 21)

*remek
most angol-magyar kifejezéseket találtam 
pl: angolul: **Sun cow, és magyarul: Szánkó*


----------



## Moebius (2011 Április 21)

tybor007 írta:


> *remek
> most angol-magyar kifejezéseket találtam
> pl: angolul: **Sun cow, és magyarul: Szánkó*


nap tehén az szép lehet


----------



## tybor007 (2011 Április 21)

kiejtésben majdnem ugyanaz
jelentés már más..
*Hut are row Zoe saw (Határozószó)*


----------



## tybor007 (2011 Április 21)

Moebius írta:


> nap tehén az szép lehet


az biztosan 
sok mindent találni neten


----------



## Moebius (2011 Április 21)

tybor007 írta:


> az biztosan
> sok mindent találni neten


jaaaaaaaaaaaa
de ezen az oldalon is


----------



## Moebius (2011 Április 21)

nekem a könyvek a kedvenceim,de vannak fönn jó filmek is


----------



## tybor007 (2011 Április 21)

akkor itt is szétnézek, hogy mi mindent találni


----------



## Moebius (2011 Április 21)

tybor007 írta:


> akkor itt is szétnézek, hogy mi mindent találni


már mehetsz is letöltögetni,nem biztos hogy a rendszer még enged,kell a 48 óra is,de ki tudja,proba cseresznye


----------



## Bigi Boy (2011 Április 21)

Szeretettel üdvözlök mindenkit!


----------



## Moebius (2011 Április 21)

Bigi Boy írta:


> Szeretettel üdvözlök mindenkit!


szia


----------



## ocseh (2011 Április 21)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg



Kösz..Ez nagyon hasznos lehetőség..


----------



## ocseh (2011 Április 21)

Nem kellen átgondolni a 20 hozzászólást? Ez már egy kissé hernyóra sikerült.


----------



## ocseh (2011 Április 21)

Na még a fele és kész.


----------



## ocseh (2011 Április 21)

szia topic


----------



## ocseh (2011 Április 21)

Nem sok ez az oldalszám?


----------



## ocseh (2011 Április 21)

Szép napot mindenkinek. Itt lehet gyakorolni az üzi szerkesztést


----------



## ocseh (2011 Április 21)

Jelen!


----------



## Moebius (2011 Április 21)

ocseh írta:


> Szép napot mindenkinek. Itt lehet gyakorolni az üzi szerkesztést


----------



## ocseh (2011 Április 21)

Hi!


----------



## ocseh (2011 Április 21)

Hi, ujra itt.


----------



## ocseh (2011 Április 21)

Na még három. Ez egy igazi türelem játék.


----------



## ocseh (2011 Április 21)

2


----------



## ocseh (2011 Április 21)

1!


----------



## ocseh (2011 Április 21)

Hurrá Mehetek töteniiiiiii...


----------



## picolod (2011 Április 21)

MZ/X jelentkezz!


----------



## reni313 (2011 Április 21)

sziasztok


----------



## plastic (2011 Április 21)

*furcsa*

Sziasztok! Nem igazán értem miért kötelező ez a 20 hozzányekkenés ha alapból valaki valahol új, nyilván nem azzal kezdi, hogy ódákat ír saját magáról, hanem próbál egy fonalat felvenni..nekem ez magas..
Akkor most ide kvázi 20x egymás után elég ha bepöttyözünk? Vagy muszáj kisverseket költeni a nagy semmiről?


----------



## reni313 (2011 Április 21)

Szia picolod! :d


----------



## picolod (2011 Április 21)

asd


----------



## reni313 (2011 Április 21)

:d


----------



## picolod (2011 Április 21)

Szia Reni313


----------



## reni313 (2011 Április 21)

Hát mégsem dolgozol?


----------



## picolod (2011 Április 21)

két üzenet 20 mp-t kell várni ejj! így több mint 400 mp-be fog telleni


----------



## picolod (2011 Április 21)

dolgozom, mint mindig! teljes erőbedobással


----------



## picolod (2011 Április 21)

és te? valami munkát adtam! csak nem azon dolgozol épp?


----------



## reni313 (2011 Április 21)

Asd


----------



## reni313 (2011 Április 21)

Jaj te!!!
:d


----------



## reni313 (2011 Április 21)

na most mind a ketten 6-nál járunk


----------



## reni313 (2011 Április 21)

vagy mégsem?


----------



## picolod (2011 Április 21)

nem asd  nem tudok jelet írni? vagy csak nem látom
it is the question here


----------



## reni313 (2011 Április 21)

épp dolgozom én is!


----------



## picolod (2011 Április 21)

én nem tudok olyan gyorsan mert közben dolgozom


----------



## plastic (2011 Április 21)

Közismert, hogy _a türelem_ a legbonyolultabb kérdések egyike.


----------



## plastic (2011 Április 21)

_A türelem_ nem egy passzív dolog, ellenkezőleg, az aktivitást jelenti, valójában az erőfeszítéseink összpontosításáról van szó.


----------



## picolod (2011 Április 21)

látom   meglesz ez, de 5 perc múlva mennem kell meetingre :S


----------



## reni313 (2011 Április 21)

picolod írta:


> nem asd  nem tudok jelet írni? vagy csak nem látom
> it is the question here


 
PUSZI kiss


----------



## plastic (2011 Április 21)

Bár tudnám mire jó mindez. Adytól a türelem bilincsét de nagyon szeretjük.


----------



## plastic (2011 Április 21)

Próbálom felidézni a sorokat...Üzenem; Vedd magadra a türelemnek...hogyis volt tovább..


----------



## picolod (2011 Április 21)

türelem? nem kell ide lexikonból definíciókat írni, elég egy asd


----------



## reni313 (2011 Április 21)

Akkor majd jó meetinget!!!


----------



## picolod (2011 Április 21)

*Puszi*



reni313 írta:


> puszi kiss


puszi neked is!


----------



## plastic (2011 Április 21)

Olvastam a hírekben : -A cél, hogy minél hamarabb, minél több mindenre tegyünk szert. -

Azt hiszem kétség nem fér hozzá, de ez igaz, ami a hozzászólásokat illeti.


----------



## picolod (2011 Április 21)

sztem lassan kilépek, mert mennem kell sajna itt a főnök PUSZI


----------



## reni313 (2011 Április 21)

na már csak 9 kell


----------



## reni313 (2011 Április 21)

Oksi!


----------



## reni313 (2011 Április 21)

Le ne bukjál!


----------



## plastic (2011 Április 21)

Milyen unalmas is lenne azt az asd-t becopyzni 20x.
Így sincs túl nagy tartalma ennek a bemelegítésnek csak célja.


----------



## picolod (2011 Április 21)

Puszi


----------



## reni313 (2011 Április 21)

6


----------



## reni313 (2011 Április 21)

5


----------



## plastic (2011 Április 21)

A google csodákra képes egyetlen egy szóból több tartalmat kihozni mintsem vártam "_A türelem_ nem garantálja a sikert, de drámaian megnöveli az esélyeidet."


----------



## reni313 (2011 Április 21)

Te meg majd délután folytatod!  picolod
puszika


----------



## reni313 (2011 Április 21)

3


----------



## picolod (2011 Április 21)

picolod írta:


> Puszi


puszi


----------



## plastic (2011 Április 21)

12 üzenet van hátra - mint a 12 majom, 12 hónap, 12 csillagjegy..szép szám a 12.


----------



## reni313 (2011 Április 21)

2


----------



## picolod (2011 Április 21)

2


----------



## picolod (2011 Április 21)

egyszerre 
de nekem még több kell!


----------



## reni313 (2011 Április 21)

Hé te!!!  úgy volt hogy már mész!


----------



## plastic (2011 Április 21)

Szeretem a betűket, de miért asd?! Lehetne Tdk vagy Mlb netán Zhu! A Zhu határozottan ritka párosítás lehet, mert még sehol se láttam. Vajon hármasával hány kombináció akad?


----------



## reni313 (2011 Április 21)

Nekem már megvan!!!!


----------



## reni313 (2011 Április 21)

Kitartás mindekinek!


----------



## picolod (2011 Április 21)

21


----------



## plastic (2011 Április 21)

Képletek..lehetne képleteket. Akkor még tartalmas is lenne.


----------



## plastic (2011 Április 21)

Elzsibbadt a gyors válasz küldés gomb.


----------



## plastic (2011 Április 21)

Én is elzsibbadtam. Pedig az a méhecske akit ma fatális tévedésből megöltem, nem tett velem semmit. Ez most gyónás volt.


----------



## reni313 (2011 Április 21)

De most akkor mind a ketten lefogjuk tölteni?


----------



## reni313 (2011 Április 21)

Majd én letöltöm! Te csak "dolgozz"! :d


----------



## plastic (2011 Április 21)

Magához tért később, de kénytelen voltam félresöpörni és attól elpusztult.


----------



## plastic (2011 Április 21)

Szép dolog a szerelem, főleg ha közben dolgoztok is!


----------



## plastic (2011 Április 21)

pötty


----------



## plastic (2011 Április 21)

pity meg puty meg hasonlók...tényleg zsibbadás ez már


----------



## plastic (2011 Április 21)

Még 3! Az igazság is..


----------



## plastic (2011 Április 21)

Kétszer kettő néha öt..reméljük most nem lesz annyi


----------



## plastic (2011 Április 21)

Utolsó! Micsoda fenomenális és felemelő érzés ilyen értelmes elfoglaltság után elégedetten hátradőlve tudomásul venni, hogy a dolgoknak mélyebb értelmében megbújt a logika


----------



## schmiti (2011 Április 21)

Na most én is összeszedem ezt a 20 hozzászólást


----------



## schmiti (2011 Április 21)

1


----------



## schmiti (2011 Április 21)

2


----------



## schmiti (2011 Április 21)

3


----------



## schmiti (2011 Április 21)

4


----------



## schmiti (2011 Április 21)

5


----------



## schmiti (2011 Április 21)

6


----------



## schmiti (2011 Április 21)

7


----------



## schmiti (2011 Április 21)

8


----------



## schmiti (2011 Április 21)

9


----------



## schmiti (2011 Április 21)

10


----------



## schmiti (2011 Április 21)

11


----------



## schmiti (2011 Április 21)

12


----------



## schmiti (2011 Április 21)

13


----------



## schmiti (2011 Április 21)

14


----------



## schmiti (2011 Április 21)

15


----------



## schmiti (2011 Április 21)

16


----------



## schmiti (2011 Április 21)

17


----------



## schmiti (2011 Április 21)

18


----------



## schmiti (2011 Április 21)

19


----------



## schmiti (2011 Április 21)

végre vége...xD


----------



## Nojszika (2011 Április 21)

Sziasztok,vagyok


----------



## psamtik22 (2011 Április 21)

*Első*

1:d


----------



## psamtik22 (2011 Április 21)

hehe


----------



## psamtik22 (2011 Április 21)

3.


----------



## psamtik22 (2011 Április 21)

Negyedik


----------



## psamtik22 (2011 Április 21)

Ötös!


----------



## psamtik22 (2011 Április 21)

Alakul ez...


----------



## psamtik22 (2011 Április 21)

Szépen lassan


----------



## picolod (2011 Április 21)

d


----------



## psamtik22 (2011 Április 21)

Nyugodj békében, Cseh Tamás


----------



## picolod (2011 Április 21)

a


----------



## psamtik22 (2011 Április 21)

9


----------



## psamtik22 (2011 Április 21)

10-es


----------



## picolod (2011 Április 21)

b


----------



## psamtik22 (2011 Április 21)

qw


----------



## psamtik22 (2011 Április 21)

!


----------



## psamtik22 (2011 Április 21)

na


----------



## psamtik22 (2011 Április 21)

14


----------



## psamtik22 (2011 Április 21)

..


----------



## psamtik22 (2011 Április 21)

166


----------



## psamtik22 (2011 Április 21)

tt


----------



## psamtik22 (2011 Április 21)

18


----------



## psamtik22 (2011 Április 21)

><


----------



## psamtik22 (2011 Április 21)

E


----------



## Weila (2011 Április 21)

1


----------



## Weila (2011 Április 21)

2


----------



## Weila (2011 Április 21)

3


----------



## Weila (2011 Április 21)

4


----------



## Weila (2011 Április 21)

5


----------



## Weila (2011 Április 21)

6


----------



## Weila (2011 Április 21)

7


----------



## Weila (2011 Április 21)

8


----------



## Weila (2011 Április 21)

9


----------



## Weila (2011 Április 21)

10


----------



## Weila (2011 Április 21)

11


----------



## Weila (2011 Április 21)

12


----------



## Weila (2011 Április 21)

13


----------



## Weila (2011 Április 21)

14


----------



## Weila (2011 Április 21)

15


----------



## Weila (2011 Április 21)

16


----------



## Weila (2011 Április 21)

17


----------



## Weila (2011 Április 21)

18


----------



## Weila (2011 Április 21)

19


----------



## Weila (2011 Április 21)

Na végre 20


----------



## borbelyrenata (2011 Április 21)

Melitta, ezt jól kitaláltad, szép napot! Reni


----------



## borbelyrenata (2011 Április 21)

Asszem én is elkezdem a visszaszámlálást....20


----------



## borbelyrenata (2011 Április 21)

19


----------



## borbelyrenata (2011 Április 21)

18


----------



## borbelyrenata (2011 Április 21)

17


----------



## borbelyrenata (2011 Április 21)

16


----------



## borbelyrenata (2011 Április 21)

15


----------



## borbelyrenata (2011 Április 21)

14


----------



## borbelyrenata (2011 Április 21)

13


----------



## borbelyrenata (2011 Április 21)

12


----------



## borbelyrenata (2011 Április 21)

11


----------



## borbelyrenata (2011 Április 21)

10


----------



## borbelyrenata (2011 Április 21)

9


----------



## borbelyrenata (2011 Április 21)

8


----------



## borbelyrenata (2011 Április 21)

7


----------



## borbelyrenata (2011 Április 21)

6


----------



## borbelyrenata (2011 Április 21)

5


----------



## borbelyrenata (2011 Április 21)

4


----------



## borbelyrenata (2011 Április 21)

3


----------



## borbelyrenata (2011 Április 21)

2


----------



## borbelyrenata (2011 Április 21)

1


----------



## borbelyrenata (2011 Április 21)

Gyönyörű szép napot mindenkinek!


----------



## pisztillus (2011 Április 21)

6


----------



## pisztillus (2011 Április 21)

7


----------



## pisztillus (2011 Április 21)

8


----------



## Moebius (2011 Április 21)

pisztillus írta:


> 7


:d


----------



## pisztillus (2011 Április 21)

9


----------



## pisztillus (2011 Április 21)

Moebius írta:


> :d



Na hallod, valahogy el kell kezdeni, mint ahogy páran előttem is tették... :smile:

Ja és: 10


----------



## pisztillus (2011 Április 21)

11


----------



## pisztillus (2011 Április 21)

12


----------



## pisztillus (2011 Április 21)

13


----------



## pisztillus (2011 Április 21)

14


----------



## pisztillus (2011 Április 21)

15


----------



## pisztillus (2011 Április 21)

16


----------



## pisztillus (2011 Április 21)

17


----------



## pisztillus (2011 Április 21)

18


----------



## pisztillus (2011 Április 21)

19


----------



## pisztillus (2011 Április 21)

20


----------



## pisztillus (2011 Április 21)

És egyelőre befejeztem.


----------



## tkiara (2011 Április 21)

én is ugyanabban a cipöben járok, varnék, csak nincs minta. Minden segítséget szivesen fogadok.


----------



## gabriellla78 (2011 Április 21)

sziasztok


----------



## gabriellla78 (2011 Április 21)

a


----------



## gabriellla78 (2011 Április 21)

köszönöm a lehetőséget


----------



## gabriellla78 (2011 Április 21)

Douglas Preston-Lincoln Child könyveket


----------



## gabriellla78 (2011 Április 21)

Allan Folsom könyvet


----------



## gabriellla78 (2011 Április 21)

nelson demille könyvet keresek


----------



## gabriellla78 (2011 Április 21)

b


----------



## gabriellla78 (2011 Április 21)

nagyon szeretek olvasni


----------



## gabriellla78 (2011 Április 21)

nagyon


----------



## gabriellla78 (2011 Április 21)

sokféle könyvet már


----------



## gabriellla78 (2011 Április 21)

találtam, de ezektől az iróktól csak itt


----------



## gabriellla78 (2011 Április 21)

ja és tom clancytől sincs sok a magyar oldalakon amit én találtam


----------



## gabriellla78 (2011 Április 21)

c


----------



## gabriellla78 (2011 Április 21)

ahol lett volna


----------



## gabriellla78 (2011 Április 21)

oda meg pont azt a tömörítést nem rakták fel


----------



## gabriellla78 (2011 Április 21)




----------



## Moebius (2011 Április 21)

kiss


gabriellla78 írta:


> ahol lett volna


kösz hogy átjöttél,itt már lehet tombolni


----------



## gabriellla78 (2011 Április 21)

e,d


----------



## gabriellla78 (2011 Április 21)

annyira köszönöm hogy lehetőséget kaptam itt irogatni


----------



## gabriellla78 (2011 Április 21)

kiss:11:


----------



## Moebius (2011 Április 21)

gabriellla78 írta:


> annyira köszönöm hogy lehetőséget kaptam itt irogatni


 mindenki csak jol jár ha itt szerzed meg a hozzá szolásokat.és elvileg már tudsz is letölteni


----------



## gabriellla78 (2011 Április 21)




----------



## gabriellla78 (2011 Április 21)

Moebius írta:


> mindenki csak jol jár ha itt szerzed meg a hozzá szolásokat.és elvileg már tudsz is letölteni



próbáltam, de még nem egy


----------



## Moebius (2011 Április 21)

gabriellla78 írta:


> próbáltam, de még nem egy


lépj ki,majd ujra be


----------



## ritasztg (2011 Április 21)

*.*

.


----------



## ritasztg (2011 Április 21)

köszönöm


----------



## Moebius (2011 Április 21)

ritasztg írta:


> köszönöm


mit?


----------



## ritasztg (2011 Április 21)

.


----------



## ritasztg (2011 Április 21)

hogy itt össze lehet szedni a 20 hozzászólást


----------



## ritasztg (2011 Április 21)

szóval köszönöm


----------



## ritasztg (2011 Április 21)




----------



## ritasztg (2011 Április 21)

...


----------



## ritasztg (2011 Április 21)

:...


----------



## Moebius (2011 Április 21)

ritasztg írta:


> szóval köszönöm


a játékban is öxxejön


----------



## gabriellla78 (2011 Április 21)

hát kiléptem, beléptem de még mindig nem megy a letöltés


----------



## gabriellla78 (2011 Április 21)

na majd holnap próbálkozom megint


----------



## ritasztg (2011 Április 21)

remélem, nekem sikerül


----------



## gabriellla78 (2011 Április 21)

jaj pedig olyan sok érdekes könyvet találtam


----------



## ritasztg (2011 Április 21)




----------



## ritasztg (2011 Április 21)

...


----------



## Moebius (2011 Április 21)

gabriellla78 írta:


> hát kiléptem, beléptem de még mindig nem megy a letöltés


probáld meg holnap reggel,hivatalosan 48 óra a regisztráciotol számitva,de bnőm már 6 óra mulva tudott letölteni


----------



## gabriellla78 (2011 Április 21)

Moebius írta:


> probáld meg holnap reggel,hivatalosan 48 óra a regisztráciotol számitva,de bnőm már 6 óra mulva tudott letölteni



éppen most találtam meg a 48 órát, de ez máshogy jelenik meg (vagy én értelmeztem másképpen) ahol jelzi hogy még nem tudok letölteni. Na akkor majd szombaton, de este is majd megpróbálom, köszi


----------



## ritasztg (2011 Április 21)




----------



## ritasztg (2011 Április 21)

.....


----------



## vadsziklmnn (2011 Április 21)

Kellemes Húsvéti Ünnepeket Kívánok minden kedves tagnak


----------



## ritasztg (2011 Április 21)

....


----------



## Moebius (2011 Április 21)

vadsziklmnn írta:


> Kellemes Húsvéti Ünnepeket Kívánok minden kedves tagnak


az még pár nap,de köszi.viszont


----------



## ritasztg (2011 Április 21)

...


----------



## ritasztg (2011 Április 21)

....


----------



## ritasztg (2011 Április 21)

.....


----------



## hill (2011 Április 21)

Elkezdtem a Game of Thrones "septológia" megjelent első 4 kötetét. Sikerült is 4 nap alatt végigrohannom a 4 könyvön, gyakorlatilag megállás nélkül. Most lassan elkezdem elölről, hogy ki is élvezzem minden részét.


----------



## hill (2011 Április 21)

Addig is: -.-.-.-.-


----------



## hill (2011 Április 21)

Sőt: Addig is: -.-.-.-.- -,-,-,-,-


----------



## hill (2011 Április 21)

Vagy inkább:


----------



## ritasztg (2011 Április 21)




----------



## ritasztg (2011 Április 21)

...


----------



## ritasztg (2011 Április 21)

......


----------



## hill (2011 Április 21)

Nem szeretek írni, inkább olvasnék. DE még nem tartok 20-nál, ezért gépelek ide csacskaságokat.


----------



## hill (2011 Április 21)

Ja igen: Az idő 18:47 Budapest Local Time, 22 °C, D-DK-i szél


----------



## Kiharu (2011 Április 21)

hill írta:


> Nem szeretek írni, inkább olvasnék. DE még nem tartok 20-nál, ezért gépelek ide csacskaságokat.


+ várd ki a 48 órádat


----------



## hill (2011 Április 21)

Holnap-holnaputánra várható 23-26 fok, de vasárnaptól visszaesik a hőmérséklet.


----------



## hill (2011 Április 21)

Milyen 48 órát?


----------



## Kiharu (2011 Április 21)

addig is egy kis olvasnivaló
https://rapidshare.com/files/458528151/bree_tanner.pdf


----------



## Kiharu (2011 Április 21)

hill írta:


> Milyen 48 órát?



regtöl számitott 48 óra mulva tudsz letölteni


----------



## hill (2011 Április 21)

Erre gondolsz? "Regisztrált:: Sep 2006"


----------



## hill (2011 Április 21)

Az 5 év alatt nem volt okom "szószátyárkodni". De most szólok: sós a leves.


----------



## Kiharu (2011 Április 21)

hill írta:


> Erre gondolsz? "Regisztrált:: Sep 2006"


 jah igy csak a 20hsz kell


----------



## hill (2011 Április 21)

Lassan összejön. Kellenek a Martin-féle novellákhoz


----------



## Kiharu (2011 Április 21)

hill írta:


> lassan összejön. Kellenek a martin-féle novellákhoz


:11:


----------



## hill (2011 Április 21)

Háromból 2 megvan: George Richard Raymond Martin A Kóbor lovag George R.R Martin A felesküdött kard Még csinálok belőlük epub-ot a Galaxy S-re, és becserkészem még a hiányzó egyet, azt is kipreparálom, én kialszom magam. A Game of Thrones 4 kötetét gyakorlatilag egyhuzamra olvastam végig. Ha meglesz mind a 3 kicsi is, elkezdem elölről, lassan, csemegézve.


----------



## Kiharu (2011 Április 21)

jó gyors olvasó lehetsz


----------



## hill (2011 Április 21)

Hosszú, magányos éjszakák, és csendes, igen kevés tennivalóval ellátott munkahely - ennyi.


----------



## hill (2011 Április 21)

Néha ilyen szakaszok is vannak. Aztán jön megint egy hónap, amikor szinte bent alszom, mert annyi a tennivaló. Vagy az admin dolgozik, vagy a júzerek. Ez olyan, mint a karbantartó. Vagy a melós dolgozik a gépen, vagy a szerelő, aki a gépet javítja.


----------



## hill (2011 Április 21)

ÉS hogy meglegyen a nyerő 21, és búcsú nélkül se kússzak el: Szia, és Neked is szép napot. Hiszen Te még csak délnél tartasz! Akkor jó ebédet is! Szia!


----------



## hill (2011 Április 21)

Na most vagyok pipa! Mggvan a 21 hsz, megvan a 48 óra, mégsem engedi leszedni a http://canadahun.com/forum/showthread.php?p=1564269 -ról a 3 file-t. Azt hiszem, erre innom kell valamit!


----------



## synthes (2011 Április 21)

1


----------



## synthes (2011 Április 21)

2


----------



## synthes (2011 Április 21)

3


----------



## synthes (2011 Április 21)

4


----------



## synthes (2011 Április 21)

5


----------



## synthes (2011 Április 21)

6


----------



## synthes (2011 Április 21)

7


----------



## synthes (2011 Április 21)

8


----------



## synthes (2011 Április 21)

9


----------



## synthes (2011 Április 21)

10


----------



## synthes (2011 Április 21)

11


----------



## synthes (2011 Április 21)

12


----------



## synthes (2011 Április 21)

13


----------



## synthes (2011 Április 21)

14


----------



## synthes (2011 Április 21)

15


----------



## synthes (2011 Április 21)

16


----------



## synthes (2011 Április 21)

17


----------



## synthes (2011 Április 21)

18


----------



## synthes (2011 Április 21)

19


----------



## synthes (2011 Április 21)

20


----------



## Nomesz17 (2011 Április 21)

1


----------



## Nomesz17 (2011 Április 21)

2


----------



## Nomesz17 (2011 Április 21)

3


----------



## Nomesz17 (2011 Április 21)

4


----------



## Nomesz17 (2011 Április 21)

5


----------



## Nomesz17 (2011 Április 21)

6


----------



## Nomesz17 (2011 Április 21)

7


----------



## Nomesz17 (2011 Április 21)

8


----------



## Nomesz17 (2011 Április 21)

9


----------



## Nomesz17 (2011 Április 21)

10


----------



## Nomesz17 (2011 Április 21)

11


----------



## Nomesz17 (2011 Április 21)

12


----------



## Nomesz17 (2011 Április 21)

13


----------



## Nomesz17 (2011 Április 21)

14


----------



## Nomesz17 (2011 Április 21)

15


----------



## Nomesz17 (2011 Április 21)

16


----------



## Nomesz17 (2011 Április 21)

17


----------



## Nomesz17 (2011 Április 21)

18


----------



## Nomesz17 (2011 Április 21)

19


----------



## Hetti mama (2011 Április 21)

6


----------



## Nomesz17 (2011 Április 21)

20


----------



## ani81 (2011 Április 21)

*Kedves Topichasználók!
Csak ma kerültem be hozzátok, így még tartozom nektek még 19 hozzászólással, de remélem, hogy én is tudok majd segíteni nektek abban, hogy ez a webws oldal minél szinesebb legyen a hozzászólásaimmal és weboldalkereséseimmel.
Most a francia gyerekeknek oldalon vagyok, mert igyekezem elsajátítani a nyelvet a magam tempójában és ebben segít sokat mindenki, aki használható weboldalt tesz közzé nekünk.Előre is köszönöm és várom, hogy minél szebb és érdekesebb oldalakat ismerjek meg köztetek.
Köszönettel:Ani81
*


----------



## exebin (2011 Április 21)

1


----------



## exebin (2011 Április 21)

2


----------



## exebin (2011 Április 21)

3


----------



## exebin (2011 Április 21)

4


----------



## exebin (2011 Április 21)

5


----------



## exebin (2011 Április 21)

6


----------



## exebin (2011 Április 21)

7


----------



## exebin (2011 Április 21)

8


----------



## exebin (2011 Április 21)

9


----------



## exebin (2011 Április 21)

10


----------



## exebin (2011 Április 21)

11


----------



## exebin (2011 Április 21)

12


----------



## exebin (2011 Április 21)

13


----------



## exebin (2011 Április 21)

14


----------



## exebin (2011 Április 21)

15


----------



## exebin (2011 Április 21)

16


----------



## exebin (2011 Április 21)

17


----------



## exebin (2011 Április 21)

18


----------



## exebin (2011 Április 21)

19


----------



## exebin (2011 Április 21)

20


----------



## materna (2011 Április 22)

en 6-nal kezdek


----------



## materna (2011 Április 22)

7


----------



## materna (2011 Április 22)

8


----------



## materna (2011 Április 22)

9


----------



## materna (2011 Április 22)

10 *nem tul elmes dolog ez a hozza szolas


----------



## materna (2011 Április 22)

11


----------



## materna (2011 Április 22)

12, most varok nehany masodpercet


----------



## materna (2011 Április 22)

13


----------



## materna (2011 Április 22)

mar14


----------



## materna (2011 Április 22)

15 ,nagy otlet ez a szamolas


----------



## lovelock (2011 Április 22)

egy


----------



## materna (2011 Április 22)

16


----------



## lovelock (2011 Április 22)

kettő


----------



## materna (2011 Április 22)

17


----------



## materna (2011 Április 22)

18


----------



## lovelock (2011 Április 22)

három


----------



## materna (2011 Április 22)

19


----------



## lovelock (2011 Április 22)

négy


----------



## materna (2011 Április 22)

20


----------



## lovelock (2011 Április 22)

öt


----------



## materna (2011 Április 22)

egy a raadas


----------



## lovelock (2011 Április 22)

hat


----------



## lovelock (2011 Április 22)

hét


----------



## lovelock (2011 Április 22)

nyolc


----------



## lovelock (2011 Április 22)

kilenc


----------



## lovelock (2011 Április 22)

tíz


----------



## lovelock (2011 Április 22)

11


----------



## lovelock (2011 Április 22)

12


----------



## lovelock (2011 Április 22)

13


----------



## lovelock (2011 Április 22)

14


----------



## lovelock (2011 Április 22)

15


----------



## lovelock (2011 Április 22)

16


----------



## lovelock (2011 Április 22)

17


----------



## lovelock (2011 Április 22)

18


----------



## lovelock (2011 Április 22)

19


----------



## lovelock (2011 Április 22)

20


----------



## eldog21 (2011 Április 22)

*1*

1


----------



## eldog21 (2011 Április 22)

*2*

2


----------



## eldog21 (2011 Április 22)

*3*

3


----------



## eldog21 (2011 Április 22)

*4*

4


----------



## eldog21 (2011 Április 22)

*5*

5


----------



## eldog21 (2011 Április 22)

*6*

6


----------



## eldog21 (2011 Április 22)

*7*

7


----------



## eldog21 (2011 Április 22)

*8*

8


----------



## eldog21 (2011 Április 22)

*9*

9


----------



## eldog21 (2011 Április 22)

*10*

10


----------



## eldog21 (2011 Április 22)

*11*

11


----------



## eldog21 (2011 Április 22)

*12*

12


----------



## eldog21 (2011 Április 22)

*13*

13


----------



## eldog21 (2011 Április 22)

*14*

14


----------



## eldog21 (2011 Április 22)

*15*

15


----------



## eldog21 (2011 Április 22)

*16*

16


----------



## eldog21 (2011 Április 22)

*17*

17


----------



## eldog21 (2011 Április 22)

*18*

18


----------



## eldog21 (2011 Április 22)

*19*

19


----------



## eldog21 (2011 Április 22)

*20*

20:d


----------



## eldog21 (2011 Április 22)

*21*

21


----------



## Sharkhunter (2011 Április 22)

am


----------



## Sharkhunter (2011 Április 22)

ennek


----------



## Sharkhunter (2011 Április 22)

mi


----------



## Sharkhunter (2011 Április 22)

értelme


----------



## Sharkhunter (2011 Április 22)

van


----------



## Sharkhunter (2011 Április 22)

1


----------



## Sharkhunter (2011 Április 22)

2


----------



## Sharkhunter (2011 Április 22)

3


----------



## Sharkhunter (2011 Április 22)

4


----------



## Sharkhunter (2011 Április 22)

5


----------



## Sharkhunter (2011 Április 22)

6


----------



## Sharkhunter (2011 Április 22)

7


----------



## Sharkhunter (2011 Április 22)

8


----------



## Sharkhunter (2011 Április 22)

9


----------



## Sharkhunter (2011 Április 22)

10


----------



## Sharkhunter (2011 Április 22)

11


----------



## Sharkhunter (2011 Április 22)

12


----------



## Sharkhunter (2011 Április 22)

13


----------



## Sharkhunter (2011 Április 22)

14


----------



## Sharkhunter (2011 Április 22)

15


----------



## Sharkhunter (2011 Április 22)

16


----------



## Sharkhunter (2011 Április 22)

17


----------



## Sharkhunter (2011 Április 22)

18


----------



## Sharkhunter (2011 Április 22)

19


----------



## Sharkhunter (2011 Április 22)

20


----------



## Zoltchy (2011 Április 22)

Hozzászólnék.


----------



## Zoltchy (2011 Április 22)

2. hozzászólás


----------



## Zoltchy (2011 Április 22)

3. hozzászólás


----------



## laci 888 (2011 Április 22)

akkor szép napot


----------



## Zoltchy (2011 Április 22)

4. hozzászólás


----------



## Zoltchy (2011 Április 22)

5. hozzászólás


----------



## lgk (2011 Április 22)

1


----------



## lgk (2011 Április 22)

2


----------



## lgk (2011 Április 22)

3


----------



## lgk (2011 Április 22)

4


----------



## lgk (2011 Április 22)

5


----------



## lgk (2011 Április 22)

6


----------



## Zoltchy (2011 Április 22)

6. hozzászólás


----------



## lgk (2011 Április 22)

7


----------



## Zoltchy (2011 Április 22)

Tulajdonképpen a 8. hozzászólás, mert a legelső a nulladik volt.


----------



## lgk (2011 Április 22)

8


----------



## Zoltchy (2011 Április 22)

Üdv!
Látom, te is haladsz


----------



## lgk (2011 Április 22)

9


----------



## Zoltchy (2011 Április 22)

10. hozzászólás:


----------



## lgk (2011 Április 22)

10


----------



## Zoltchy (2011 Április 22)

11. hozzászólás


----------



## Zoltchy (2011 Április 22)

12.


----------



## lgk (2011 Április 22)

11


----------



## Zoltchy (2011 Április 22)

13.


----------



## lgk (2011 Április 22)

12


----------



## Zoltchy (2011 Április 22)

14.


----------



## lgk (2011 Április 22)

13


----------



## Zoltchy (2011 Április 22)

15.


----------



## lgk (2011 Április 22)

14


----------



## lgk (2011 Április 22)

15


----------



## Zoltchy (2011 Április 22)

16.


----------



## lgk (2011 Április 22)

16


----------



## Zoltchy (2011 Április 22)

17.


----------



## lgk (2011 Április 22)

17


----------



## Zoltchy (2011 Április 22)

18.


----------



## lgk (2011 Április 22)

18


----------



## lgk (2011 Április 22)

19


----------



## Zoltchy (2011 Április 22)

19.


----------



## lgk (2011 Április 22)

20


----------



## Zoltchy (2011 Április 22)

20.


----------



## lgk (2011 Április 22)

21


----------



## Zoltchy (2011 Április 22)

Köszi.
Jó volt veled!


----------



## Zoltchy (2011 Április 22)

Elszámoltam


----------



## Zoltchy (2011 Április 22)

Még mindig nem??


----------



## Zoltchy (2011 Április 22)

Nem és nem.


----------



## tsandrea (2011 Április 22)

Köszönöm a lehetőséget és az eligazítást, minden vágyam ide bekerülni, ilyen klassz oldalt még nem láttam


----------



## tsandrea (2011 Április 22)

Csak csorgatom itt a nyálam


----------



## tsandrea (2011 Április 22)

Rengete e-bookom van, alig várom hogy feltölthessek!


----------



## tsandrea (2011 Április 22)

Azta, csak ámulok és bámulok a kínálaton


----------



## Virdzsa (2011 Április 22)

kössz


----------



## tamtamka (2011 Április 22)

hello


----------



## tamtamka (2011 Április 22)

szép az idő arra is?


----------



## tamtamka (2011 Április 22)

tavaszi szellő lengedez


----------



## tamtamka (2011 Április 22)

zöldellnek a levelek


----------



## tamtamka (2011 Április 22)

játszanak a gyerekek


----------



## tamtamka (2011 Április 22)

10


----------



## tamtamka (2011 Április 22)

9


----------



## tamtamka (2011 Április 22)

8


----------



## tamtamka (2011 Április 22)

7


----------



## cukit (2011 Április 22)

1


----------



## tamtamka (2011 Április 22)

6


----------



## tamtamka (2011 Április 22)

5


----------



## tamtamka (2011 Április 22)

4


----------



## cukit (2011 Április 22)

2


----------



## tamtamka (2011 Április 22)

3


----------



## tamtamka (2011 Április 22)

2


----------



## cukit (2011 Április 22)

3


----------



## tamtamka (2011 Április 22)

1 Köszönöm


----------



## cukit (2011 Április 22)

4


----------



## cukit (2011 Április 22)

5


----------



## cukit (2011 Április 22)

6


----------



## cukit (2011 Április 22)

7


----------



## cukit (2011 Április 22)

8


----------



## cukit (2011 Április 22)

9


----------



## cukit (2011 Április 22)

10


----------



## cukit (2011 Április 22)

11


----------



## cukit (2011 Április 22)

12


----------



## cukit (2011 Április 22)

13


----------



## cukit (2011 Április 22)

14


----------



## cukit (2011 Április 22)

15


----------



## cukit (2011 Április 22)

16


----------



## cukit (2011 Április 22)

17


----------



## cukit (2011 Április 22)

18


----------



## cukit (2011 Április 22)

19


----------



## cukit (2011 Április 22)

20


----------



## cukit (2011 Április 22)

21


----------



## tsandrea (2011 Április 22)

Eég ilyesztő:-((((((((((((((


----------



## nyuszoka89 (2011 Április 22)

nagyon jó


----------



## canadahunn (2011 Április 22)

*


----------



## brigit11215 (2011 Április 22)

vittem


----------



## simonj2014 (2011 Április 22)

*ebook*

arra gondoltam indítanék egy ebook oldalt. szerintetek jó ötlet?
ingyenesen lehetne feltenni könyveket és egyetemi jegyzeteket.


----------



## adam1292 (2011 Április 22)

zenezoli írta:


> megvan a romancok -de jo kedvet csi altok midi vagy mp3 karaoke ..ha midi akkor korgra ha van mert itt tettek felde a dobok nagyon rosszul szoltak..esetleg ha tudsz segiteni




Sajnos nincs meg


----------



## simonj2014 (2011 Április 22)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


én is szegedi vagyok


----------



## simonj2014 (2011 Április 22)

jó ez a csillag


----------



## simonj2014 (2011 Április 22)

22 én győztem


----------



## simonj2014 (2011 Április 22)

16


----------



## simonj2014 (2011 Április 22)

itt pedig a felkiáltó jelek !!!


----------



## simonj2014 (2011 Április 22)

például ilyet


----------



## simonj2014 (2011 Április 22)

mert valamit elrontottál


----------



## simonj2014 (2011 Április 22)

a kindle-ről mi a véleményed?


----------



## simonj2014 (2011 Április 22)

nem olyan nehezen, látod már össze is jött


----------



## igyalis (2011 Április 22)

Helló!


----------



## igyalis (2011 Április 22)

Na ott tartottam, hogy minden változik...


----------



## igyalis (2011 Április 22)

csak a változás állandó.


----------



## igyalis (2011 Április 22)

Így szétbontva talán nem számít idézetnek...


----------



## igyalis (2011 Április 22)

Nem mintha tiltva lenne.


----------



## igyalis (2011 Április 22)

Csak én nem tettem idézőjelbe.


----------



## igyalis (2011 Április 22)

Építkezett valaki mostanában?


----------



## adam1292 (2011 Április 22)

Kellemes húsvéti ünnepeket mindenkinek!


----------



## igyalis (2011 Április 22)

Esetleg fűt valaki tümegkályhával?


----------



## igyalis (2011 Április 22)

tömeg
bocsánat


----------



## igyalis (2011 Április 22)

Vízteres kandallóbetétről is érdekelnének tapasztalatok.


----------



## Moebius (2011 Április 22)

:00:


----------



## igyalis (2011 Április 22)

Na akkor most ugrik a majom a vízbe.


----------



## Kiharu (2011 Április 22)

hellooooooooooooooo


----------



## bibe85 (2011 Április 22)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


 
én a 20 hozzászólás miatt, köszi


----------



## bibe85 (2011 Április 22)

Kiharu írta:


> hellooooooooooooooo


hahaha


----------



## bibe85 (2011 Április 22)

igyalis írta:


> Építkezett valaki mostanában?


én nagyon szeretnék


----------



## bibe85 (2011 Április 22)

*kéne*

hahó


----------



## bibe85 (2011 Április 22)

zerobarnuska írta:


> 3


 4


----------



## Moebius (2011 Április 22)

helo


----------



## bibe85 (2011 Április 22)

simonj2014 írta:


> például ilyet


 milyet?


----------



## bibe85 (2011 Április 22)

*1*

1


----------



## bibe85 (2011 Április 22)

*2*

2


----------



## bibe85 (2011 Április 22)

*3*

3


----------



## bibe85 (2011 Április 22)

*44*

4


----------



## bibe85 (2011 Április 22)

*5*

5


----------



## bibe85 (2011 Április 22)

bibe85 írta:


> 4


 4


----------



## bibe85 (2011 Április 22)

*-*

hihi


----------



## bibe85 (2011 Április 22)

*haha*

haha


----------



## bibe85 (2011 Április 22)

*hehe*

hehehe


----------



## bibe85 (2011 Április 22)

*16*

16


----------



## bibe85 (2011 Április 22)

*17*

17


----------



## bibe85 (2011 Április 22)

*18*

18kiss


----------



## bibe85 (2011 Április 22)

*19*

19


----------



## bibe85 (2011 Április 22)

*20*

20:d


----------



## Moebius (2011 Április 22)

bibe85 írta:


> 16


ne feledd a letöltéshez még 48 óra kell


----------



## gyp007 (2011 Április 22)

Köszönöm a jelenléti ív létrehozását!


----------



## anyadlohaton (2011 Április 22)

igen


----------



## anyadlohaton (2011 Április 22)

19


----------



## anyadlohaton (2011 Április 22)

18


----------



## anyadlohaton (2011 Április 22)

17


----------



## anyadlohaton (2011 Április 22)

16


----------



## anyadlohaton (2011 Április 22)

15


----------



## anyadlohaton (2011 Április 22)

14


----------



## anyadlohaton (2011 Április 22)

13


----------



## anyadlohaton (2011 Április 22)

12


----------



## anyadlohaton (2011 Április 22)

11


----------



## anyadlohaton (2011 Április 22)

mégmindig


----------



## anyadlohaton (2011 Április 22)

á


----------



## anyadlohaton (2011 Április 22)

ááá


----------



## anyadlohaton (2011 Április 22)

akárhány


----------



## anyadlohaton (2011 Április 22)

űűű


----------



## anyadlohaton (2011 Április 22)

talán7


----------



## anyadlohaton (2011 Április 22)

mindjártvége


----------



## anyadlohaton (2011 Április 22)

3


----------



## anyadlohaton (2011 Április 22)

2


----------



## anyadlohaton (2011 Április 22)

megérett a meggy


----------



## zozmi2 (2011 Április 22)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


----------



## zozmi2 (2011 Április 22)

NV87 írta:


> 15


----------



## zozmi2 (2011 Április 22)

gyp007 írta:


> Köszönöm a jelenléti ív létrehozását!


----------



## zozmi2 (2011 Április 22)

anyadlohaton írta:


> megérett a meggy


----------



## zozmi2 (2011 Április 22)

anyadlohaton írta:


> 11


----------



## zozmi2 (2011 Április 22)

tamtamka írta:


> zöldellnek a levelek


----------



## zorkabeka (2011 Április 22)

Köszönöm


----------



## zozmi2 (2011 Április 22)

m.adrienn08 írta:


> 1 igen


----------



## zozmi2 (2011 Április 22)

Atipirin írta:


> Én is szeretnék már...


----------



## zozmi2 (2011 Április 22)

ring írta:


> 6. sor:
> Schumacher - Alguersuari


----------



## zozmi2 (2011 Április 22)

11


----------



## zozmi2 (2011 Április 22)

12


----------



## zozmi2 (2011 Április 22)

13


----------



## zozmi2 (2011 Április 22)

14


----------



## zozmi2 (2011 Április 22)

15


----------



## zozmi2 (2011 Április 22)

16


----------



## zozmi2 (2011 Április 22)

17


----------



## zorkabeka (2011 Április 22)

Köszönöm


----------



## zozmi2 (2011 Április 22)

18


----------



## zozmi2 (2011 Április 22)

19


----------



## zozmi2 (2011 Április 22)

20


----------



## elikee (2011 Április 22)

énis jelen


----------



## elikee (2011 Április 22)




----------



## elikee (2011 Április 22)




----------



## ikszY (2011 Április 22)

Üdv mindenkinek!


----------



## ikszY (2011 Április 22)




----------



## ikszY (2011 Április 22)

.


----------



## ikszY (2011 Április 22)

Már csak 16. ___ : - )


----------



## ikszY (2011 Április 22)

vuhúú


----------



## ikszY (2011 Április 22)




----------



## ikszY (2011 Április 22)

j e j e : )


----------



## ikszY (2011 Április 22)

..


----------



## ikszY (2011 Április 22)

Lassan, de biztosan.


----------



## ikszY (2011 Április 22)

---


----------



## ikszY (2011 Április 22)

A fele megvan.


----------



## ikszY (2011 Április 22)

vigyor


----------



## ikszY (2011 Április 22)

=)


----------



## ikszY (2011 Április 22)

vaa.xd


----------



## ikszY (2011 Április 22)

u---


----------



## ikszY (2011 Április 22)

Ezzel együtt már csak 5..


----------



## ikszY (2011 Április 22)

heyho, sálálálá.


----------



## ikszY (2011 Április 22)

*


----------



## ikszY (2011 Április 22)

múXD


----------



## ikszY (2011 Április 22)

Köszönöm a topicot. )


----------



## editdomi (2011 Április 22)

*Új vagyok itt!*

Sziasztok!
Még új vagyok ezen az oldalon.
 Szeretnék mindenkit üdvözölni,és kívánok Nektek kellemes húsvéti hétvégét! Edit


----------



## editdomi (2011 Április 22)

Van itt valaki?


----------



## editdomi (2011 Április 22)

Senki?


----------



## editdomi (2011 Április 22)

Lassan itt van az év egyik legszebb hónapja, május.


----------



## editdomi (2011 Április 22)

Jön az Anyák Napja.


----------



## editdomi (2011 Április 22)

.....és május elseje is.


----------



## editdomi (2011 Április 22)

Na meg Gyermeknap is közeledik.


----------



## editdomi (2011 Április 22)

Holnapután Húsvét.


----------



## editdomi (2011 Április 22)




----------



## editdomi (2011 Április 22)




----------



## editdomi (2011 Április 22)

Jó, hogy rátaláltam erre az oldalra.


----------



## editdomi (2011 Április 22)




----------



## editdomi (2011 Április 22)

Kezdek álmosodni.....


----------



## editdomi (2011 Április 22)

Van itt valaki?


----------



## editdomi (2011 Április 22)




----------



## editdomi (2011 Április 22)




----------



## editdomi (2011 Április 22)

Még négy.....


----------



## editdomi (2011 Április 22)

még három.................


----------



## editdomi (2011 Április 22)

már csak 2 .........


----------



## editdomi (2011 Április 22)

Kész a 20 hozzászólás!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Utinda (2011 Április 23)

*q*

1


----------



## zolinagy1 (2011 Április 23)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


----------



## zolinagy1 (2011 Április 23)

úolooooo


----------



## Sárközi István (2011 Április 23)

*van*

kissKöszönöm!


----------



## Sárközi István (2011 Április 23)

vagyok


----------



## Sárközi István (2011 Április 23)

mint


----------



## Sárközi István (2011 Április 23)

minden


----------



## Sárközi István (2011 Április 23)

ember


----------



## Sárközi István (2011 Április 23)

fenség


----------



## Sárközi István (2011 Április 23)

én a


----------



## Sárközi István (2011 Április 23)

született


----------



## Sárközi István (2011 Április 23)

ellentmondás


----------



## Sárközi István (2011 Április 23)

vagyok,


----------



## Sárközi István (2011 Április 23)

egyike


----------



## Sárközi István (2011 Április 23)

azoknak


----------



## Sárközi István (2011 Április 23)

kik


----------



## Sárközi István (2011 Április 23)

a kivétel,


----------



## Sárközi István (2011 Április 23)

s nem


----------



## Sárközi István (2011 Április 23)

a törvények


----------



## Sárközi István (2011 Április 23)

számára


----------



## Sárközi István (2011 Április 23)

teremtettek!


----------



## Sárközi István (2011 Április 23)

vagyok mint minden


----------



## Sárközi István (2011 Április 23)

aki ebbe a blogba állandó


----------



## Sárközi István (2011 Április 23)

tag szeretne lenni!


----------



## wifeco (2011 Április 23)

Hali! Akkor én is elkezdek gyüjtögetni.


----------



## wifeco (2011 Április 23)

Értelmes csevegésre is nyitott vagyok.


----------



## wifeco (2011 Április 23)

Ügyes dolog ez így


----------



## wifeco (2011 Április 23)

Mindenki átesik ezen, ha jól látom...


----------



## wifeco (2011 Április 23)

Megyek dolgozni


----------



## wifeco (2011 Április 23)

de majd visszajövök


----------



## wifeco (2011 Április 23)

és ez nem fenyegetés


----------



## wifeco (2011 Április 23)

csak igéret


----------



## wifeco (2011 Április 23)

és betartom mert


----------



## wifeco (2011 Április 23)

egy böcsületes gyerök vagyok.


----------



## wifeco (2011 Április 23)

Már csak azért is vissza kell jönnöm mert...


----------



## wifeco (2011 Április 23)

valami képet is fel akarok rakni...


----------



## wifeco (2011 Április 23)

csak még fogalmam sincs arról, hogy


----------



## wifeco (2011 Április 23)

mi legyen. Egy lógó avagy....


----------



## wifeco (2011 Április 23)

valami más, valami valós kép, na nem rólam...


----------



## wifeco (2011 Április 23)

mert nem akarom elcsúfítani ezt a honlapot, vagy...


----------



## wifeco (2011 Április 23)

rémületet okozni a látványomtól.


----------



## wifeco (2011 Április 23)

Igaz, hogy anyám azt mondta "szép vagy fiam",de


----------



## wifeco (2011 Április 23)

mint tudjuk, az anyák maximálisan elfogultak.


----------



## wifeco (2011 Április 23)

mindegyiknek a saját majma a legszebb.


----------



## wifeco (2011 Április 23)

De mostmár tényleg elmegyek dolgozni. Dászvidányia. Jót beszélgettem magammal.


----------



## jumboree (2011 Április 23)

Meglepetés-hőség van Angliában, ki kell használnunk, sütögetést tervezünk a parton, de nincs maradéktalan kikapcsolódás Szabó Magda nélkül!!!! Kertelés nélkül az ő Régimódi történetére van szükségem a 20 hozzászólás után...Danke schön!!!!


----------



## dzsamboo (2011 Április 23)

*első*

Mi az értelme ennek az egésznek?


----------



## dzsamboo (2011 Április 23)

*második*

Minek az embereket arra kényszeríteni hogy írjanak, csak azért mert találtak netán egy számot amit letöltenének.


----------



## dzsamboo (2011 Április 23)

*harmadik*

De hát ha ez kell..


----------



## dzsamboo (2011 Április 23)

*negyedik*

Akkor gyerünk! Hátha sikerül..


----------



## dzsamboo (2011 Április 23)

*ötödik*

Ellenőrzi is ezt vki hogy értelemeset szólok e hozzá?


----------



## dzsamboo (2011 Április 23)

*hatodik*

Gondolom nem.


----------



## dzsamboo (2011 Április 23)

*hetedik*

S hetedik napon megpihent..


----------



## dzsamboo (2011 Április 23)

*nyolcadik*

Nyolcadik nap.. szerintem még mindig pihent, csak már nincs róla szó


----------



## dzsamboo (2011 Április 23)

*kilencedik*

Na már majdnem megvan a fele! Hurrá!


----------



## dzsamboo (2011 Április 23)

*tizedik*

Meg van a fele! Odafigyelj!


----------



## dzsamboo (2011 Április 23)

*tizenegyedik*

Elfogyott a kakaóm  A tehenünk meg megdöglött tegnap..


----------



## dzsamboo (2011 Április 23)

*tizenkettedik*

Azt hiszem elérkeztem a kritikus ponthoz.. Nem nagyon jut az eszembe semmi..


----------



## dzsamboo (2011 Április 23)

*tizenharmadik*

Hú de ha kiderül hogy húsz után sem tölthetem le azt az egyetlen nyomorult midit, amiről még azt sem tudom milyen minőségű.. Nagy bajok lesznek.


----------



## dzsamboo (2011 Április 23)

*tizennegyedik*

Ez valahogy olyan mint chatről randizni.. Nem tudod milyen lesz ha eléred.


----------



## dzsamboo (2011 Április 23)

*tizenötödik*

Nem hagytam ki netán egy sorszámot?


----------



## dzsamboo (2011 Április 23)

*tizenhatodik*

Ááá.. nem hiszem  Tudok én számolni. Már elég rég óta.


----------



## dzsamboo (2011 Április 23)

*tizenhetedik*

De ennek tényleg semmi értelme. Csak feleslegesen töltjük az adatbázist..


----------



## dzsamboo (2011 Április 23)

*tizennyolcadik*

Helló helló!! Már csak három (ezzel együtt)!


----------



## dzsamboo (2011 Április 23)

*tizenkilencedik*

Ha tudtam volna előre, írok rá egy programot. Remélem nálatok nincs ilyen szép idő mint itt.


----------



## dzsamboo (2011 Április 23)

*huszadik*

Vége, már látom a kaput.. Azt hiszem még van annyi erőm, hogy odáig elkullogjak. Jók legyetek!


----------



## kisangol (2011 Április 23)

en is jelen


----------



## kisangol (2011 Április 23)

es most? 20szor irjak be valamit????


----------



## kisangol (2011 Április 23)

vagyis 18szor?


----------



## Hooli (2011 Április 23)

**

Nagyon jó!


----------



## Hooli (2011 Április 23)

jó ez az oldal


----------



## Hooli (2011 Április 23)

sok minden alap fent van


----------



## Hooli (2011 Április 23)

miért kell ennyi hozzászólás hogy le tudjak tölteni?


----------



## Hooli (2011 Április 23)

"Zene nélkül az élet tévedés volna."

Friedrich Nietzsche


----------



## Hooli (2011 Április 23)

"
A jó dalok vagy a jó történetek egyetlen pillanatból születnek."

Molnár Tamás


----------



## Hooli (2011 Április 23)

"S a zongorán újra szól egy dal,
Hogy hangszerbe zárt szívem él!
De tartozom még egy álommal,
S hangom után talán megfordul a szél."
Bereczki Zoltán


----------



## Hooli (2011 Április 23)

"A levegő tele van muzsikával... mindössze annyit kell tenned, hogy jó mélyeket lélegzel."
Edward Elgar


----------



## Hooli (2011 Április 23)

"
Lehet élni zene nélkül is. A sivatagon át is vezet út. De mi (...) azt akarjuk, hogy az ember ne úgy járja végig élete útját, mintha sivatagon menne át, hanem virágos réteken."
Kodály Zoltán


----------



## Hooli (2011 Április 23)

"Aki a zenét szereti, soha nem lehet igazán boldogtalan."
Franz Schubert


----------



## Hooli (2011 Április 23)

"Nem az énekes szüli a dalt:
a dal szüli énekesét."
Babits Mihály


----------



## Hooli (2011 Április 23)

"
Felemelkedik minden szív a népdal madarával, amely örökké énekel és nem hal meg soha."
Hans Christian Andersen


----------



## Hooli (2011 Április 23)

"A szó hitelét a hang adja meg."
Richard Wagner


----------



## Hooli (2011 Április 23)

"Csak egy dolgot tudok adni, önmagamat: énekes vagyok, aki a saját életéről, gondolatairól, érzéseiről énekel."
Kovács Ákos


----------



## Hooli (2011 Április 23)

"A zene az igazi világnyelv."
Karl Julius Weber


----------



## Hooli (2011 Április 23)

"A zene kifejezi mindazt, ami szavakkal elmondhatatlan, mégsem maradhat kimondatlanul."
Victor Hugo


----------



## Hooli (2011 Április 23)

"
Legyen a zene mindenkié!"
Kodály Zoltán


----------



## riki66 (2011 Április 23)

Mire gondolsz?


----------



## riki66 (2011 Április 23)

Sziasztok!Yamahám van,rengeteg stylem szívesen cserélnék.


----------



## riki66 (2011 Április 23)

Ha a style word progit elküldeném segítene?


----------



## eos (2011 Április 23)

jelen :O


----------



## riki66 (2011 Április 23)

Ha gépközelbe leszek,felteszek yamaha styleket.


----------



## riki66 (2011 Április 23)

Hogyan tudok fefrakni styleket,bocsi új tag vagyok.


----------



## riki66 (2011 Április 23)

Szívesen segítek,kérek egy címet.


----------



## Lili15 (2011 Április 23)

*üdv*

itt vagyok


----------



## mhunya (2011 Április 23)

Helló mindenki


----------



## mhunya (2011 Április 23)

Minden oké


----------



## mhunya (2011 Április 23)

az élet szééép


----------



## Applejamlady (2011 Április 23)

Köszi


----------



## Applejamlady (2011 Április 23)

jelen


----------



## Applejamlady (2011 Április 23)

itten


----------



## bandres (2011 Április 23)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


 


1valaky írta:


> szuper vagykiss


 hajrá


----------



## bandres (2011 Április 23)

*remek*

már 4


----------



## riki66 (2011 Április 23)

Sziasztok! Tudtok segíteni? Ismerősömnek casio wk 3000 van erre keres style convertert.Üdv:riki66


----------



## bandres (2011 Április 23)

tényleg


----------



## bandres (2011 Április 23)

KEllemes Húsvétot


----------



## bandres (2011 Április 23)

remélem nyugalom van


----------



## bandres (2011 Április 23)

az hát


----------



## bandres (2011 Április 23)

jelenléti


----------



## bandres (2011 Április 23)

itt vagyok


----------



## bandres (2011 Április 23)

nem generál


----------



## bandres (2011 Április 23)

túl sok


----------



## bandres (2011 Április 23)

fölösleges


----------



## bandres (2011 Április 23)

írkát


----------



## bandres (2011 Április 23)

csak hát


----------



## bandres (2011 Április 23)

muszáj


----------



## bandres (2011 Április 23)

sirályosság


----------



## bandres (2011 Április 23)

talán most


----------



## zsemi01 (2011 Április 23)

1


----------



## zsemi01 (2011 Április 23)

2


----------



## zsemi01 (2011 Április 23)

3


----------



## zsemi01 (2011 Április 23)

:4:4


----------



## zsemi01 (2011 Április 23)

5


----------



## zsemi01 (2011 Április 23)

6


----------



## zsemi01 (2011 Április 23)

7


----------



## zsemi01 (2011 Április 23)

8


----------



## zsemi01 (2011 Április 23)

9


----------



## zsemi01 (2011 Április 23)

és10


----------



## zsemi01 (2011 Április 23)

és11


----------



## zsemi01 (2011 Április 23)

meg a 12


----------



## zsemi01 (2011 Április 23)

és a 13-ik


----------



## zsemi01 (2011 Április 23)

már nincs sok 14


----------



## zsemi01 (2011 Április 23)

kitartás 15


----------



## zsemi01 (2011 Április 23)

16


----------



## zsemi01 (2011 Április 23)

17már izgulok


----------



## zsemi01 (2011 Április 23)

18 már csak kettő


----------



## zsemi01 (2011 Április 23)

már csak egy és...


----------



## zsemi01 (2011 Április 23)

hurrááá 20


----------



## Ril (2011 Április 23)

Úristen, kajak van egy fórum, ahol egymás után lehet 20 hozzászólást írni, anélkül, hogy valamilyen ban-t vonnék magam után? Köszönöm Istenem!


----------



## Ril (2011 Április 23)

Úgy látom, sajnos nincs itt senki, elbeszélgetek magammal


----------



## Ril (2011 Április 23)

3


----------



## Ril (2011 Április 23)

4


----------



## Ril (2011 Április 23)

5


----------



## Ril (2011 Április 23)

6


----------



## Ril (2011 Április 23)

7


----------



## Ril (2011 Április 23)

8


----------



## Ril (2011 Április 23)

9


----------



## Ril (2011 Április 23)

10


----------



## Ril (2011 Április 23)

11


----------



## Ril (2011 Április 23)

12


----------



## Ril (2011 Április 23)

13


----------



## Ril (2011 Április 23)

14


----------



## Ril (2011 Április 23)

15


----------



## Ril (2011 Április 23)

16


----------



## Ril (2011 Április 23)

17


----------



## Ril (2011 Április 23)

18


----------



## Ril (2011 Április 23)

19, már csak 1 kell


----------



## Ril (2011 Április 23)

20, köszönöm CanadaHun!


----------



## Ril (2011 Április 23)




----------



## alexmon (2011 Április 23)

üdvözlet mindenkinek!


----------



## allasok (2011 Április 23)

még 19


----------



## allasok (2011 Április 23)

még 18


----------



## allasok (2011 Április 23)

még 17


----------



## allasok (2011 Április 23)

még 16


----------



## allasok (2011 Április 23)

még 15


----------



## allasok (2011 Április 23)

még 14


----------



## rockaladar (2011 Április 23)

Hat.


----------



## allasok (2011 Április 23)

még 13


----------



## allasok (2011 Április 23)

még 12


----------



## allasok (2011 Április 23)

még 11


----------



## rockaladar (2011 Április 23)

Hét.


----------



## allasok (2011 Április 23)

még 10


----------



## allasok (2011 Április 23)

már csak 9


----------



## allasok (2011 Április 23)

már csak 8


----------



## allasok (2011 Április 23)

már csak 7


----------



## allasok (2011 Április 23)

már csak 5


----------



## rockaladar (2011 Április 23)

Nyolc.


----------



## allasok (2011 Április 23)

már csak 4


----------



## rockaladar (2011 Április 23)

Kilenc.


----------



## allasok (2011 Április 23)

már csak 3


----------



## allasok (2011 Április 23)

már csak 2


----------



## rockaladar (2011 Április 23)

Tizenkettő.


----------



## allasok (2011 Április 23)

már csak 1


----------



## allasok (2011 Április 23)

És kész is ))


----------



## rockaladar (2011 Április 23)

Csak vicceltem. Tizenegy.


----------



## allasok (2011 Április 23)




----------



## allasok (2011 Április 23)




----------



## rockaladar (2011 Április 23)

Most tizenkettő.


----------



## rockaladar (2011 Április 23)

Nyolc volt már?


----------



## rockaladar (2011 Április 23)

Volt. Akkor tizennégy.


----------



## rockaladar (2011 Április 23)

Tize'öt.


----------



## rockaladar (2011 Április 23)

Több.


----------



## rockaladar (2011 Április 23)

Sok van még?


----------



## rockaladar (2011 Április 23)

Három.


----------



## rockaladar (2011 Április 23)

Ja, nem. Kettő.


----------



## rockaladar (2011 Április 23)

Valamit elszámolhattam.


----------



## ninja76 (2011 Április 23)

Szép az ég!


----------



## ninja76 (2011 Április 23)

..és zöld a fű!


----------



## ninja76 (2011 Április 23)

Kellemes húsvéti..


----------



## ninja76 (2011 Április 23)

..ünnepeket kívánok!


----------



## ninja76 (2011 Április 23)

és szép napot


----------



## ninja76 (2011 Április 23)

a lányoknak..


----------



## ninja76 (2011 Április 23)

sok , sok..


----------



## ninja76 (2011 Április 23)

locsolót


----------



## ninja76 (2011 Április 23)

a fiúknak


----------



## ninja76 (2011 Április 23)

sok , sok


----------



## ninja76 (2011 Április 23)

piros


----------



## ninja76 (2011 Április 23)

kék


----------



## ninja76 (2011 Április 23)

sárga


----------



## ninja76 (2011 Április 23)

Tojást!!)))


----------



## allasok (2011 Április 23)

kissna még egyet


----------



## jumboree (2011 Április 23)

1


----------



## jumboree (2011 Április 23)

2


----------



## jumboree (2011 Április 23)

3


----------



## jumboree (2011 Április 23)

Sok locsolót,


----------



## jumboree (2011 Április 23)

piros tojást


----------



## jumboree (2011 Április 23)

fehér csokist,


----------



## jumboree (2011 Április 23)

vagy tejcsokist,


----------



## jumboree (2011 Április 23)

szögletest,


----------



## jumboree (2011 Április 23)

jó sampont a lányoknak a húsvét utáni napokra...


----------



## jumboree (2011 Április 23)

Imádom, köszike!!


----------



## jumboree (2011 Április 23)

Már csak kilenc,


----------



## jumboree (2011 Április 23)

nem nagy áldozat,


----------



## jumboree (2011 Április 23)

ha feltételezem,


----------



## jumboree (2011 Április 23)

cserébe enyém lehet...


----------



## jumboree (2011 Április 23)

amire annyira vágyom...


----------



## jumboree (2011 Április 23)

itt a ködös Albionban.


----------



## jumboree (2011 Április 23)

Persze, most meghazudtol,


----------



## jumboree (2011 Április 23)

mert ezer ágra süt a nap,


----------



## jumboree (2011 Április 23)

és végre megvaaaaaaaan Danke schön!


----------



## riki66 (2011 Április 23)

Kellemes husvéti ünnepet,Isten áldásával.


----------



## szipics (2011 Április 23)

köszönöm


----------



## szipics (2011 Április 23)

8


----------



## szipics (2011 Április 23)

7


----------



## szipics (2011 Április 23)

6


----------



## szipics (2011 Április 23)

5


----------



## szipics (2011 Április 23)

:4:4


----------



## szipics (2011 Április 23)

:55:3


----------



## szipics (2011 Április 23)

2


----------



## szipics (2011 Április 23)

1


----------



## szipics (2011 Április 23)

0


----------



## DITTE77 (2011 Április 23)

Sziasztok!


----------



## DITTE77 (2011 Április 23)

A gitárosoknál...


----------



## DITTE77 (2011 Április 23)

kezdtem...


----------



## DITTE77 (2011 Április 23)

de...


----------



## DITTE77 (2011 Április 23)

ott olyan...


----------



## DITTE77 (2011 Április 23)

kevesen...


----------



## DITTE77 (2011 Április 23)

aktívak...


----------



## DITTE77 (2011 Április 23)

hogy...


----------



## DITTE77 (2011 Április 23)

nem tudtam...


----------



## DITTE77 (2011 Április 23)

senkivel...


----------



## DITTE77 (2011 Április 23)

kommunikálni...


----------



## DITTE77 (2011 Április 23)

akár...


----------



## DITTE77 (2011 Április 23)

hónapok...


----------



## DITTE77 (2011 Április 23)

teltek el...


----------



## DITTE77 (2011 Április 23)

mire...


----------



## DITTE77 (2011 Április 23)

valaki...


----------



## DITTE77 (2011 Április 23)

válaszolt...


----------



## DITTE77 (2011 Április 23)

a kérdéseimre.


----------



## jatibi (2011 Április 23)

Ha jól látom, én vagyok a 8. jelenlévő!
Üdv mindenkinek!
Érdekel valakit Pécs? Így hamar meglehet a 20 hozzászólásom úgy, hogy értelme is van.


----------



## DITTE77 (2011 Április 23)

Már sikerült több, mint 20. Köszönöm szépen!


----------



## DITTE77 (2011 Április 23)

Szia! Kb. 10 éve voltam ott.


----------



## LUCipher (2011 Április 23)

Sziasztok!


----------



## LUCipher (2011 Április 23)

Engem konkrétan a Sitchin könyvek érdekelnek.


----------



## LUCipher (2011 Április 23)

A 12. bolygó már meg van, a többit egyik könyvesboltban sem találtam.


----------



## LUCipher (2011 Április 23)

Viszont itt láttam néhány érdekes könyvet .pdf- ben.


----------



## LUCipher (2011 Április 23)

azért...


----------



## LUCipher (2011 Április 23)

kemény...


----------



## LUCipher (2011 Április 23)

a 20 hozzászólás...


----------



## noleszk (2011 Április 23)

Szia!


----------



## noleszk (2011 Április 23)

Itt vagyok!


----------



## LUCipher (2011 Április 23)

Kellemes Húsvéti Ünnepeket kívánok Mindenkinek!!!


----------



## noleszk (2011 Április 23)

Hy!


----------



## LUCipher (2011 Április 23)

Szia Noleszk...


----------



## noleszk (2011 Április 23)

Kellemes Nyuszit!


----------



## noleszk (2011 Április 23)

Zöld erdőben jártam, kék ibolyát láttam. El akart hervadni, szabad e locsolni?


----------



## noleszk (2011 Április 23)

Béke mindenkinek!


----------



## LUCipher (2011 Április 23)

Én is locsoló vagyok...


----------



## noleszk (2011 Április 23)

Sok sikert mindenkinek!


----------



## noleszk (2011 Április 23)

Szia LUChiper!


----------



## LUCipher (2011 Április 23)

Szevaaaaaaaaaa...


----------



## noleszk (2011 Április 23)

Javítva: LUCipher!


----------



## LUCipher (2011 Április 23)

Te mi járatban?


----------



## noleszk (2011 Április 23)

Jó név


----------



## noleszk (2011 Április 23)

Azt hiszem, mint te. Gyűjtöm a hozzászólást.


----------



## noleszk (2011 Április 23)

És te?


----------



## LUCipher (2011 Április 23)

holtversenyben vagyunk keményen...


----------



## LUCipher (2011 Április 23)

hozzászólás szintén...


----------



## LUCipher (2011 Április 23)

de alapvetően...


----------



## noleszk (2011 Április 23)

Montessoriról gyűjtök adatot. Kell a beadandóhoz.


----------



## LUCipher (2011 Április 23)

a Sitchin könyvek érdekelnek...


----------



## noleszk (2011 Április 23)

Vezetsz


----------



## noleszk (2011 Április 23)

Megint


----------



## LUCipher (2011 Április 23)

az elvileg pdf- ben letölthető...


----------



## LUCipher (2011 Április 23)

Sitchin könyveket szeretném letölteni...


----------



## noleszk (2011 Április 23)

Jó ez a fórum.


----------



## noleszk (2011 Április 23)

sitchin?


----------



## LUCipher (2011 Április 23)

nem rossz---


----------



## LUCipher (2011 Április 23)

korábban is jártam itt...


----------



## noleszk (2011 Április 23)

milyen műfaj?


----------



## LUCipher (2011 Április 23)

de csak most regisztráltam.


----------



## noleszk (2011 Április 23)

Lassan mehetek


----------



## LUCipher (2011 Április 23)

sumérek... ősi kultúrák, teremtéstörténetek, előző emberiségek... stb...


----------



## LUCipher (2011 Április 23)

megvan a 22...


----------



## LUCipher (2011 Április 23)

24


----------



## noleszk (2011 Április 23)

_És BUÉK_


----------



## noleszk (2011 Április 23)

lépek


----------



## LUCipher (2011 Április 23)

sok sikert Noleszk


----------



## noleszk (2011 Április 23)

Kössz a dumcsit!


----------



## oktatolaci (2011 Április 24)

*Köszönés*



Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


Sol puszi mindenkinek


----------



## dtam70 (2011 Április 24)

sziasztok!


----------



## dtam70 (2011 Április 24)

jó reggelt mindenkinek!


----------



## dtam70 (2011 Április 24)

ki korán kel, aranyat lel


----------



## dtam70 (2011 Április 24)

kellemes ünnepeket mindenkinek


----------



## dtam70 (2011 Április 24)

még írok gyorsan néhányat


----------



## dtam70 (2011 Április 24)

1


----------



## dtam70 (2011 Április 24)

2


----------



## dtam70 (2011 Április 24)

3


----------



## dtam70 (2011 Április 24)

4


----------



## dtam70 (2011 Április 24)

te kis baba, hová mégy------?


----------



## dtam70 (2011 Április 24)

nem megyek én messzire


----------



## dtam70 (2011 Április 24)

csak a falu végére


----------



## dtam70 (2011 Április 24)

ott sem leszek sokáig


----------



## dtam70 (2011 Április 24)

csak 12 óráig


----------



## dtam70 (2011 Április 24)

ez egy kedves mondóka


----------



## dtam70 (2011 Április 24)

a kisfiamnak gyakran mondogatom


----------



## dtam70 (2011 Április 24)

főleg amikor nem akar enni


----------



## dtam70 (2011 Április 24)

ezzel egy kicsit lekötöm a figyelmét


----------



## dtam70 (2011 Április 24)

így mindenki jobban jár


----------



## dtam70 (2011 Április 24)

most már lassan befejezem


----------



## dtam70 (2011 Április 24)

szép ünnepeket mindenkinek


----------



## dtam70 (2011 Április 24)

lányoknak sok locsolót


----------



## dtam70 (2011 Április 24)

fiúknak sok piros tojást


----------



## eppop (2011 Április 24)

Imádom, hogy végre vakít a napsütés a szemközti ház ablakáról


----------



## eppop (2011 Április 24)

sokan tartják a locsolós játékot?


----------



## riki66 (2011 Április 24)

Szia! Köszönöm!


----------



## riki66 (2011 Április 24)

Köszi a lehetőséget.


----------



## riki66 (2011 Április 24)

A napsütéses időben könnyeb a zenélés is!
Ti hogy vagytok ezzel?


----------



## riki66 (2011 Április 24)

eppop írta:


> sokan tartják a locsolós játékot?


 
Én aszt hiszem ez a kultusz már kihaló tendenciát mutat.


----------



## riki66 (2011 Április 24)

eppop írta:


> Imádom, hogy végre vakít a napsütés a szemközti ház ablakáról


 
Kár hogy nem az ablakodon közvetlenül süt be.


----------



## riki66 (2011 Április 24)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


 
Nállatok milyen az idő?


----------



## riki66 (2011 Április 24)

*Katalin /Anyó*

Köszi a teljeskörű felvilágosítást!


----------



## riki66 (2011 Április 24)

tavaszieva írta:


> Sziasztok
> En is uj vagyok ,azt hittem nagyon nehez lesz 20 hozzaszolast irni ,de miutan egy kicsit szet neztem ,bizony eleg sok temahoz van hozzafuzni valom ,es oromomre meg koszonetet is kaptam.
> Nagyon orvendek ,hogy ennek a kozossegnek tagja lehetek
> udv mindenkinek
> Eva


Én még csak most gyüjtögetek,de örülök a közösség összetartó szellemének.


----------



## riki66 (2011 Április 24)

Newseeqa86 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Én is új vagyok még


 Mindet kezdet nehéz,de a közösség erősít!


----------



## riki66 (2011 Április 24)

Kedves anyóka!
Mivel lehetőségeim korlátozottak,fogadd öszinte köszönetem segítségedért!


----------



## riki66 (2011 Április 24)

Kedves anyóka te vagy a közösség szuper nagyia.


----------



## riki66 (2011 Április 24)

Kedves anyóka!
Köszönöm a lehetőséget!


----------



## riki66 (2011 Április 24)

Isten nem ismeretlen hisz közöttünk él,és összetart minket!


----------



## riki66 (2011 Április 24)

Sziasztok!
Még új vagyok,ezért kérek segítséget.a feltöltéssel kapcsolatban.


----------



## riki66 (2011 Április 24)

tamasati írta:


> Valaki tudna feltolteni magyar leirast a Style Works stilus konvertalo programhoz?
> Udv. tamasati


Ahogy állandó tag leszek elküldöm. Üdv: riki66


----------



## riki66 (2011 Április 24)

szeged írta:


> Szia Demeter!
> 
> A Style Works Xt korg tudja Pro x 2 és a pa 500-at is. A feltőltésekhez felteszem .


 Akkor nekem nem a teljes vezióm van meg,ezt én is megköszönném.Üdv.riki66


----------



## riki66 (2011 Április 24)

Szép napot nektek!!


----------



## riki66 (2011 Április 24)

carloso írta:


> PSR3000-hez programfrissítést hogy kell végrehajtani, és hol találok?


 
Ez nekem is nagy segítség lenne! riki66


----------



## riki66 (2011 Április 24)

kpm írta:


> yamaha sty.  keresek roland sty.


Köszönöm! riki66


----------



## riki66 (2011 Április 24)

Hadistvan írta:


> Istentől áldott Húsvéti ünnepeket kívánok minden kedves fórumozó zenésztársamnak!
> 
> Ünnepi alkalomból egy kis stílus csomag. Remélem mindenki talál benne kedvére valót.  Korg PA50sd!:..:


Köszönöm!riki66


----------



## riki66 (2011 Április 24)

A húsvét legyen álldott mindenkinek!


----------



## riki66 (2011 Április 24)

Sziasztok.


----------



## jumpily (2011 Április 24)

Boldog Húsvétot mindenkinek!


----------



## pasztai74 (2011 Április 24)

Jó reggelt mindenkinek!!


----------



## pasztai74 (2011 Április 24)

Végre megérkezett a kindle 3 e-book olvasóm!


----------



## pasztai74 (2011 Április 24)

Egy jó barátomtól hallottam erről a super közösségi oldalról!


----------



## pasztai74 (2011 Április 24)

Azt mondta, hogy itt remek a társaság és Rengeteg nekem való könyvet találok itt!


----------



## Moebius (2011 Április 24)

:razz:


pasztai74 írta:


> Egy jó barátomtól hallottam erről a super közösségi oldalról!


----------



## pasztai74 (2011 Április 24)

Csak regisztrálni kell, várni két napot (ha leakarok tölteni ) és írni húsz hozzá szólást bármilyen témához.


----------



## Moebius (2011 Április 24)

pasztai74 írta:


> Azt mondta, hogy itt remek a társaság és Rengeteg nekem való könyvet találok itt!


ez igaz,és filmet meg kreativ cuccokat is


----------



## pasztai74 (2011 Április 24)

Hát most éppen ezen "fáradozom"! -))


----------



## Moebius (2011 Április 24)

pasztai74 írta:


> Csak regisztrálni kell, várni két napot (ha leakarok tölteni ) és írni húsz hozzá szólást bármilyen témához.


baRÁTNÖMNEK 20 HSZ^+ 6 ÓRA IS ELÉG VOLT


----------



## pasztai74 (2011 Április 24)

Igen, kedves Moebius! Már szanaszét böngésztem magam, itt rengeteg érdekesség van mindenki számára!!


----------



## pasztai74 (2011 Április 24)

Ez szép!Én meg vártam három hónapot! -))


----------



## psyguru (2011 Április 24)

1


----------



## psyguru (2011 Április 24)

2


----------



## psyguru (2011 Április 24)

3


----------



## pasztai74 (2011 Április 24)

Ez persze csak vicc volt, csak most látom elérkezettnek az időt (és most éppen van is egy kevés )HÚSVÉT VAN!!!!


----------



## psyguru (2011 Április 24)

4


----------



## pasztai74 (2011 Április 24)

Hú!Köszönöm a köszönetet!


----------



## pasztai74 (2011 Április 24)

Na már csak tíz hiányzik!


----------



## pasztai74 (2011 Április 24)

Valaki lelkesen tanul számolni! (húszig)


----------



## pasztai74 (2011 Április 24)

Holnap nagy vendég sereg jön hozzánk, Bográcsozni fogunk!!


----------



## pasztai74 (2011 Április 24)

Birka pörkölt lesz a menü!


----------



## pasztai74 (2011 Április 24)

..én ugyan nem szeretem, de legalább olyan emberekkel töltöm a húsvétot akiket szeretek!


----------



## jumpily (2011 Április 24)

Egyenlőre csak próbálom, hogy tudok feltölteni.


----------



## pasztai74 (2011 Április 24)

A lelkesedés 4-nél alább hagyott!


----------



## pasztai74 (2011 Április 24)

Kitartás barátom!!! Megéri!!!


----------



## pasztai74 (2011 Április 24)

A szomszédba megjöttek a vendégek, ők ma fognak bográcsozni....


----------



## pasztai74 (2011 Április 24)

..ennyi maradt a húsvétból! Mindenki bográcsozik, nyársal, kirándul!


----------



## pasztai74 (2011 Április 24)

...és a LÁNYOKAT senki sem locsolja már meg?


----------



## pasztai74 (2011 Április 24)

Még egy ráadás.: Kellemes Húsvétot kívánok mindenkinek!!!


----------



## adam1292 (2011 Április 24)

Üdv mindenkinek!


----------



## adam1292 (2011 Április 24)

Én is itt vagyok


----------



## adam1292 (2011 Április 24)

Kellemes húsvéti ünnepeket kívánok


----------



## adam1292 (2011 Április 24)

A lányoknak sok locsolót


----------



## adam1292 (2011 Április 24)

A fiúknak sok piros tojást


----------



## adam1292 (2011 Április 24)

szép idő van egyébként


----------



## adam1292 (2011 Április 24)

nemsokára ebéd egyébként


----------



## adam1292 (2011 Április 24)

töltöttkáposzta lesz


----------



## adam1292 (2011 Április 24)

holnap locsolkodás


----------



## adam1292 (2011 Április 24)

bár szerintem én nem megyek


----------



## adam1292 (2011 Április 24)

inkább tanulok


----------



## adam1292 (2011 Április 24)

egyébként miért kell 20 hozzászólást összegyűjteni?


----------



## adam1292 (2011 Április 24)

máshol nem találkoztam még ilyennel


----------



## adam1292 (2011 Április 24)

ha nem lenne ez a téma akkor nem lenne egyszerű...


----------



## jumpily (2011 Április 24)

Hello!:razz:


----------



## Atipirin (2011 Április 24)

Üdv mindenkinek Tárnokról!


----------



## Atipirin (2011 Április 24)

Kellemes ünnepeket mindenkinek!


----------



## Atipirin (2011 Április 24)

Sok locsolót minden léánykának!


----------



## Atipirin (2011 Április 24)

Sok szép tojást,mosolyt a lányoktól minden fiúnak!


----------



## Atipirin (2011 Április 24)

Egy jó locsoló vers esetleg?


----------



## Atipirin (2011 Április 24)

Kár,hogy pont húsvétra romlott el az idő!


----------



## Atipirin (2011 Április 24)

De talán egy jó kis termálfürdő...?


----------



## Atipirin (2011 Április 24)

Házibuli,dínom-dánom?


----------



## Atipirin (2011 Április 24)

Eszem-iszom?


----------



## Atipirin (2011 Április 24)

Szerelem?


----------



## Atipirin (2011 Április 24)

Mozi?


----------



## Atipirin (2011 Április 24)

Egy kis legózás-játék a gyerekkel?


----------



## Atipirin (2011 Április 24)

Igaz,ma bicajoztunk volna...!


----------



## Atipirin (2011 Április 24)

Vagy roller?


----------



## Atipirin (2011 Április 24)

Állatkertben voltunk a múltkor és nagyon sok szép újítást-fejlesztést láttunk!


----------



## Atipirin (2011 Április 24)

Hajrá Magyarok!


----------



## Gyuluka (2011 Április 24)

Szervusztok, üdvözlök mindenkit, nagyszerű az oldal. Szép napot kívánok Nektek. Gyula


----------



## puszpusz (2011 Április 24)

Üdvözletem Mindenkinek szerte a világon :88:


----------



## puszpusz (2011 Április 24)

Jellemző, hogy akkor rossz az idő, amikor ünnep van vagy hétvége.


----------



## puszpusz (2011 Április 24)

Fogadni mernék, kedden már szuper idő lesz, mikor dolgozni kell....


----------



## puszpusz (2011 Április 24)

...azért Boldog Nyulat mindenkinek ))


----------



## puszpusz (2011 Április 24)

5


----------



## puszpusz (2011 Április 24)

6


----------



## puszpusz (2011 Április 24)

7


----------



## puszpusz (2011 Április 24)

kiss


Melitta írta:


> 7, sziasztokkiss


----------



## puszpusz (2011 Április 24)

8


----------



## puszpusz (2011 Április 24)

1 megérett a meggy


----------



## puszpusz (2011 Április 24)

2 csipkebokor vessző


----------



## puszpusz (2011 Április 24)

3 te vagy az én párom


----------



## puszpusz (2011 Április 24)

4 te kis leány hová mész


----------



## puszpusz (2011 Április 24)

5 érik a tök


----------



## puszpusz (2011 Április 24)

6 hasad a pad


----------



## puszpusz (2011 Április 24)

7 zsemlét süt a pék


----------



## puszpusz (2011 Április 24)

8 üres a polc


----------



## puszpusz (2011 Április 24)

9 kis Ferenc


----------



## puszpusz (2011 Április 24)

10 tiszta víz


----------



## puszpusz (2011 Április 24)

Ha nem tiszta, vidd vissza


----------



## puszpusz (2011 Április 24)

..majd a cica megissza


----------



## miklos89 (2011 Április 24)

s


----------



## miklos89 (2011 Április 24)

z


----------



## miklos89 (2011 Április 24)

i


----------



## miklos89 (2011 Április 24)

a


----------



## miklos89 (2011 Április 24)

s.


----------



## miklos89 (2011 Április 24)

z.


----------



## miklos89 (2011 Április 24)

t


----------



## miklos89 (2011 Április 24)

o


----------



## miklos89 (2011 Április 24)

k


----------



## miklos89 (2011 Április 24)

k.


----------



## miklos89 (2011 Április 24)

e


----------



## miklos89 (2011 Április 24)

d


----------



## dorka4 (2011 Április 24)

Köszi!!


----------



## Ewigkeit (2011 Április 24)

Köszönöm szépen a munkátokat !
Kellemes Húsvéti Ünnepeket kívánok minden kedves Fórumozónak!


----------



## miklos89 (2011 Április 24)

v


----------



## miklos89 (2011 Április 24)

e..


----------



## miklos89 (2011 Április 24)

s.....


----------



## miklos89 (2011 Április 24)

a,,


----------



## miklos89 (2011 Április 24)

r,,


----------



## miklos89 (2011 Április 24)

c


----------



## miklos89 (2011 Április 24)

o


----------



## miklos89 (2011 Április 24)

k


----------



## mer2 (2011 Április 24)

Koszonom, hogy koztetek lehetek es koszonom azt a sok-sok munkat amit ertem es mindenkiert tesztek.

*Istentol aldott kegyelmekben gazdag Husveti Unnepeket kivanok.*


----------



## Podi (2011 Április 24)

megérett a meggy


----------



## Podi (2011 Április 24)

csipkebokor vessző


----------



## Podi (2011 Április 24)

te vagy az én párom


----------



## Podi (2011 Április 24)

te kis leány hová mégy


----------



## zibidam (2011 Április 24)

Ő a kedvencem!!!!!!!!!!! Köszi!


----------



## zibidam (2011 Április 24)

Megvan valakinek a többi évad? Nagyon megköszönném!


----------



## Resumption (2011 Április 24)

....


----------



## Resumption (2011 Április 24)

Helló mindenki. Nos, akkor összegyűjtöm újra


----------



## Resumption (2011 Április 24)

How can you see into my eyes


----------



## Resumption (2011 Április 24)

like open doors?


----------



## Resumption (2011 Április 24)

leading you down into my core


----------



## Resumption (2011 Április 24)

where I've become so numb


----------



## Resumption (2011 Április 24)

Without a soul


----------



## Resumption (2011 Április 24)

my spirit's sleeping somewhere cold,


----------



## Resumption (2011 Április 24)

until you find it there and lead it back home.


----------



## Resumption (2011 Április 24)

Wake me up inside


----------



## Resumption (2011 Április 24)

Call my name and save me from the dark.


----------



## Resumption (2011 Április 24)

Bid my blood to run.


----------



## Resumption (2011 Április 24)

Before I come undone.


----------



## Resumption (2011 Április 24)

Save me from the nothing I've become.


----------



## Resumption (2011 Április 24)

Now that I know what I'm without


----------



## Resumption (2011 Április 24)

you can't just leave me.


----------



## Resumption (2011 Április 24)

Breathe into me and make me real.


----------



## Resumption (2011 Április 24)

Bring me to life.


----------



## Resumption (2011 Április 24)

Wake me up inside.


----------



## bunaistvan (2011 Április 24)

*Üdv*

Üdv mindenkinek


----------



## bunaistvan (2011 Április 24)

Kívánok Mindenkinek Áldott Húsvéti Ünnepeket!


----------



## bunaistvan (2011 Április 24)

Sok húsvéti tojást a fiúknak


----------



## bunaistvan (2011 Április 24)

Sok locsót a lányoknak


----------



## bunaistvan (2011 Április 24)

Happy Easter to everyone!


----------



## bunaistvan (2011 Április 24)

Kedvelem a hosszú hgétvégéket


----------



## bunaistvan (2011 Április 24)

Már várom a Pünkösdöt is


----------



## bunaistvan (2011 Április 24)

Kilenc


----------



## bunaistvan (2011 Április 24)

tíz


----------



## bunaistvan (2011 Április 24)

tizenegy


----------



## bunaistvan (2011 Április 24)

tizen
kettő


----------



## bunaistvan (2011 Április 24)

időjárás jelenté:
napsütés


----------



## bunaistvan (2011 Április 24)

Fátyolfelhős az ég


----------



## bunaistvan (2011 Április 24)

Szél nyugati- 1 km/h (szellő)


----------



## bunaistvan (2011 Április 24)

A hőmérséklet a napon 22C°


----------



## bunaistvan (2011 Április 24)

Árnyékban 19C°


----------



## bunaistvan (2011 Április 24)

Nagyon kellemes az idő 2011.04.24 - 18.33 helyi idő szerint


----------



## somlói (2011 Április 24)

1


----------



## bunaistvan (2011 Április 24)

MY Favorite TV Shows : Wipeout!!!!


----------



## bunaistvan (2011 Április 24)

Mindjárt kész


----------



## somlói (2011 Április 24)




----------



## bunaistvan (2011 Április 24)

Biztos ami bictos!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## somlói (2011 Április 24)

Még kellene néhány.


----------



## somlói (2011 Április 24)

Majdnem kész...


----------



## somlói (2011 Április 24)

Szép idő van.


----------



## somlói (2011 Április 24)

Finomak a sütik.


----------



## somlói (2011 Április 24)

Már nincs olyan sok hátra.


----------



## somlói (2011 Április 24)

bunaistvan írta:


> Biztos ami bictos!!!!!!!!!!!!!



De jó neked!


----------



## somlói (2011 Április 24)

Czikoria írta:


> will és grace



Az egy jó sorozat.


----------



## somlói (2011 Április 24)

9?


----------



## somlói (2011 Április 24)

vagy 11?


----------



## somlói (2011 Április 24)

12


----------



## somlói (2011 Április 24)

13


----------



## somlói (2011 Április 24)

14


----------



## somlói (2011 Április 24)

15


----------



## somlói (2011 Április 24)

16


----------



## somlói (2011 Április 24)

17


----------



## somlói (2011 Április 24)

18


----------



## somlói (2011 Április 24)

19


----------



## somlói (2011 Április 24)

20


----------



## somlói (2011 Április 24)

1valaky írta:


> szuper vagykiss



Tényleg szuper vagy.


----------



## somlói (2011 Április 24)

Már majdnem kész.


----------



## somlói (2011 Április 24)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg



Köszi!


----------



## somlói (2011 Április 24)

Minél gyorsabban akarunk végezni, annál lassabban halad.


----------



## somlói (2011 Április 24)

ritus0105 írta:


> Keresek olyan éneket , amit rakodáshoz lehet énekelni az oviban..., hogy ha elkezdem az éneket a csoportban minden ovis tudja, h rakodni kell és énekli velem együtt..éneklés közben a kezük jár nem a szájuk. Kinek van ötlete?
> 
> Köszönöm
> 
> Kutakodás közben olvastam, hogy a Waldorf ovikban a rakodást dallal jelzi az óvónő...Vajon milyen dallal?



Ez nagyon érdekesen hangzik.


----------



## somlói (2011 Április 24)

Nagyon ötletes.


----------



## somlói (2011 Április 24)

Ez hasznos volt, köszi


----------



## somlói (2011 Április 24)

Ez nagyon igaz.


----------



## somlói (2011 Április 24)

Egyetértek.


----------



## somlói (2011 Április 24)

Ez érdekes volt.


----------



## m.krisz (2011 Április 24)

*elso*

elso


----------



## m.krisz (2011 Április 24)

*2*

2


----------



## m.krisz (2011 Április 24)

*333*

3


----------



## m.krisz (2011 Április 24)

3


----------



## m.krisz (2011 Április 24)

5


----------



## m.krisz (2011 Április 24)

6


----------



## m.krisz (2011 Április 24)

7


----------



## m.krisz (2011 Április 24)

8 idiota egy szabaly


----------



## m.krisz (2011 Április 24)

9


----------



## m.krisz (2011 Április 24)

10


----------



## veszti80 (2011 Április 24)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


----------



## m.krisz (2011 Április 24)

11


----------



## m.krisz (2011 Április 24)

12


----------



## veszti80 (2011 Április 24)

2


----------



## m.krisz (2011 Április 24)

13


----------



## veszti80 (2011 Április 24)

3


----------



## m.krisz (2011 Április 24)

14
a husz masodpercet ki talalta ki..?


----------



## veszti80 (2011 Április 24)

4


----------



## m.krisz (2011 Április 24)

15


----------



## m.krisz (2011 Április 24)

16


----------



## veszti80 (2011 Április 24)

5 nem tudom, de nagyon jó időtöltés...


----------



## m.krisz (2011 Április 24)

17


----------



## veszti80 (2011 Április 24)

6


----------



## m.krisz (2011 Április 24)

18 lassan celba erek 
es varhatom ki a ket napot


----------



## veszti80 (2011 Április 24)

7


----------



## veszti80 (2011 Április 24)

8


----------



## m.krisz (2011 Április 24)

19
Magyarisztán


----------



## m.krisz (2011 Április 24)

huuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuusz


----------



## veszti80 (2011 Április 24)

9 sok sikert hozzá!


----------



## m.krisz (2011 Április 24)

21 bónusz


----------



## veszti80 (2011 Április 24)

10


----------



## m.krisz (2011 Április 24)

koszi további jo szamolgatast en huzok
szi


----------



## veszti80 (2011 Április 24)

11


----------



## veszti80 (2011 Április 24)




----------



## veszti80 (2011 Április 24)

13


----------



## veszti80 (2011 Április 24)

14


----------



## veszti80 (2011 Április 24)

15


----------



## veszti80 (2011 Április 24)

16


----------



## veszti80 (2011 Április 24)

17


----------



## veszti80 (2011 Április 24)

18


----------



## veszti80 (2011 Április 24)

19


----------



## veszti80 (2011 Április 24)

200000000000000000000000000


----------



## pammpam68 (2011 Április 24)

Tangó
Forró léptek, nyak-váll égnek, láz van bennünk,
Izzó rigmus, ránk nőtt ritmus, egy lett testünk.

Bedekovics Péter Pál


----------



## Viliada (2011 Április 24)

1valaky írta:


> szuper vagykiss


Köszönöm a lehetőséget !!!


----------



## micksoma (2011 Április 24)

*mar van 20*



Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg



Mar 20 alkalommal hozzaszoltam, a rendszer hibas!


----------



## micksoma (2011 Április 24)

nem tudom, miert nem regisztral


----------



## micksoma (2011 Április 24)

Szerintem ez a legfaramucibb szabaly ami letezhet


----------



## micksoma (2011 Április 24)

meg 17-szer kell ilyesfajta butasagot beirnom


----------



## micksoma (2011 Április 24)

igen<


----------



## micksoma (2011 Április 24)

*20*

Azt hittem, abuta, burokratikus szabalyok foleg otthon jellemzoek


----------



## micksoma (2011 Április 24)

nem


----------



## micksoma (2011 Április 24)

*dd*



Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


ddddddddd


----------



## micksoma (2011 Április 24)

*ki az aki ezt kitalata?*

hhhhhhm


----------



## micksoma (2011 Április 24)

*megetekintesere - gratulalok*



Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


a lap megetekintésére nincs jogosultságod, ennek a következő okai lehetnek:


----------



## micksoma (2011 Április 24)

a lap megetekintésére nincs jogosultságod, ennek a következő okai lehetnek: a rendszer ostoba


----------



## Viliada (2011 Április 24)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


Nagyon szeretném gyorsan megszerez
ni azt a 20 hozzászólást, már egy éve kerestem egy letölthető kareoke-t, amit itt megtaláltam, s - bár már régóta regisztrált vagyok - a 20 hozzászólásom még nincs meg.


----------



## Viliada (2011 Április 24)

Remélem, hogy mostmár hamarosan meg tudom szerezni


----------



## Viliada (2011 Április 24)

Ó, most látom, hogy már 2007 óta regisztráltam, azaz több, mint 3 éve, s azóta csak olvastam, nem írtam


----------



## Viliada (2011 Április 24)

Na, akkor most igyekszem pótolni


----------



## Viliada (2011 Április 24)

Minden kedves fórumozónak kellemes húsvétot kívánok!


----------



## Viliada (2011 Április 24)

Nos, most nem jut eszembe más.


----------



## Viliada (2011 Április 24)

Mindenesetre, jó, hogy van ez a lehetőség


----------



## Viliada (2011 Április 24)

Szerintetek ezt egyébként olvassa valaki, vagy csak addig, hogy meglegyen a 20 hozzászólása?


----------



## Viliada (2011 Április 24)

Mindenesetre köszönet a téma indítójának!


----------



## Viliada (2011 Április 24)

mmmmm


----------



## Viliada (2011 Április 24)

hm most látom, hogy 11 mp-nak el kell telnie...


----------



## Viliada (2011 Április 24)

Na, fog ez menni


----------



## Viliada (2011 Április 24)

Ez az! még 7 üzi kell, és mehetek letölteni :-D


----------



## Viliada (2011 Április 24)

6...


----------



## Viliada (2011 Április 24)

5...


----------



## Viliada (2011 Április 24)

4...


----------



## Viliada (2011 Április 24)

3...


----------



## Viliada (2011 Április 24)

2...


----------



## Viliada (2011 Április 24)

1.... Köszi a segítséget!


----------



## Viliada (2011 Április 25)

Mostmár csak azt nem értem, hogy van 20 hozzászólásom, tag vagyok 2007 óta, akkor miért nem engedi letölteni Koncz-Bródy számát?


----------



## Ágne (2011 Április 25)

*jelen1*

 ok


----------



## Ágne (2011 Április 25)

ok


----------



## bubu5 (2011 Április 25)

Hali!


----------



## Ágne (2011 Április 25)

ok3


----------



## Ágne (2011 Április 25)

ok4


----------



## Ágne (2011 Április 25)

ok5


----------



## Ágne (2011 Április 25)

ok6


----------



## bubu5 (2011 Április 25)

Ok5


----------



## Ágne (2011 Április 25)

ok7


----------



## bubu5 (2011 Április 25)

Lehet,hogy OK7


----------



## Ágne (2011 Április 25)

ok8


----------



## Ágne (2011 Április 25)

ok9


----------



## Ágne (2011 Április 25)

ok10


----------



## bubu5 (2011 Április 25)

123


----------



## Ágne (2011 Április 25)

ok11


----------



## Ágne (2011 Április 25)

ok12


----------



## Ágne (2011 Április 25)

ok13


----------



## bubu5 (2011 Április 25)

HI Ágne-sss


----------



## Ágne (2011 Április 25)

ok14


----------



## bubu5 (2011 Április 25)

No 1


----------



## Ágne (2011 Április 25)

ok15


----------



## bubu5 (2011 Április 25)

Noo 2


----------



## bubu5 (2011 Április 25)

Nooooo OK


----------



## Ágne (2011 Április 25)

ok16


----------



## Ágne (2011 Április 25)

ok17


----------



## bubu5 (2011 Április 25)

Na jóóónekem 9


----------



## Ágne (2011 Április 25)

ok18


----------



## bubu5 (2011 Április 25)

Ok 20


----------



## bubu5 (2011 Április 25)

hi-hi


----------



## Ágne (2011 Április 25)

ok19


----------



## bubu5 (2011 Április 25)

Hi-hi-hi


----------



## Ágne (2011 Április 25)

ok25!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bubu5 (2011 Április 25)

lári-fári


----------



## bubu5 (2011 Április 25)

bubbu


----------



## bubu5 (2011 Április 25)

1478


----------



## bubu5 (2011 Április 25)

2589


----------



## bubu5 (2011 Április 25)

csönd van.


----------



## bubu5 (2011 Április 25)

sssss


----------



## bubu5 (2011 Április 25)

hzhzhz


----------



## bubu5 (2011 Április 25)

Juhééééé.


----------



## Yjudit (2011 Április 25)

*Köszönöm *

Köszönöm Neked az ötletet,a segítséget. Nagyon Boldog Ünnepeket Kívánok!


----------



## david79 (2011 Április 25)

Jelen )


----------



## Guzmók (2011 Április 25)

Üdv Pécsről! =)


----------



## Guzmók (2011 Április 25)

Köszönet a lehetőségért, hogy összejöhessen a 20 hozzászólás.


----------



## Guzmók (2011 Április 25)




----------



## Guzmók (2011 Április 25)

Kellemes húsvéti ünnepeket kívánok minden kedves fórumozónak


----------



## Guzmók (2011 Április 25)

_Nincs itt más lehetőség:
lélek-fogytig a hűség
szálai két szeretetnek
végképp összeszövettek..._


----------



## Guzmók (2011 Április 25)

"
_Mióta szeretlek, eszméletem
minden percében rád emlékezem,
álmomban is te őrzöl meg talán,
rólad tudósít munka és magány,
veled lep meg hajnalom, alkonyom,
s hozzád megyek, ha tőled távozom." 
Garai
_


----------



## Guzmók (2011 Április 25)

12. =)


----------



## Guzmók (2011 Április 25)

13. ^^


----------



## Guzmók (2011 Április 25)

14.


----------



## Guzmók (2011 Április 25)

15.


----------



## Guzmók (2011 Április 25)

16... ^-^


----------



## Guzmók (2011 Április 25)

17


----------



## Guzmók (2011 Április 25)

18


----------



## Guzmók (2011 Április 25)

19 ^.^


----------



## Guzmók (2011 Április 25)

...és 20. Még egyszer köszönöm a topicot és a lehetőséget.


----------



## Guzmók (2011 Április 25)

^^


----------



## Lajszlo68 (2011 Április 25)

Sziasztok.Hát akkor toljuk!1


----------



## Lajszlo68 (2011 Április 25)

Sziasztok.Hát akkor toljuk!2


----------



## norak (2011 Április 25)

*Húsvét*

Sziasztok!

Mindenkinek nagyon kellemes húsvéti ünnepeket.

norak


----------



## kenez01 (2011 Április 25)

*kell még 19 hozzászólás*

Nagyon-nagyon


----------



## kenez01 (2011 Április 25)

*18*

18


----------



## kenez01 (2011 Április 25)

17


----------



## kenez01 (2011 Április 25)

16


----------



## kenez01 (2011 Április 25)

*15*

15


----------



## kenez01 (2011 Április 25)

*14*

14


----------



## kenez01 (2011 Április 25)

*13*

13


----------



## kenez01 (2011 Április 25)

*12*

12


----------



## kenez01 (2011 Április 25)

11


----------



## kenez01 (2011 Április 25)

10


----------



## kenez01 (2011 Április 25)

9


----------



## gede-on (2011 Április 25)

elfogadom az értelmes szabályokat


----------



## gede-on (2011 Április 25)

is


----------



## gede-on (2011 Április 25)

meg a többit


----------



## kenez01 (2011 Április 25)

8


----------



## kenez01 (2011 Április 25)

7


----------



## gede-on (2011 Április 25)

is, ennyi szabályt csak egy rendetlen ember alkot


----------



## gede-on (2011 Április 25)

vagy egy kanadai


----------



## kenez01 (2011 Április 25)

6


----------



## gede-on (2011 Április 25)

de minek? mitől véd meg? kit?


----------



## kenez01 (2011 Április 25)

5


----------



## kenez01 (2011 Április 25)

4


----------



## kenez01 (2011 Április 25)

3


----------



## gede-on (2011 Április 25)

még szabályokat!!!


----------



## gede-on (2011 Április 25)

sosem lesz vége?


----------



## kenez01 (2011 Április 25)

2


----------



## kenez01 (2011 Április 25)

1


----------



## gede-on (2011 Április 25)

66


----------



## gede-on (2011 Április 25)

67


----------



## kenez01 (2011 Április 25)

*és megvan*

És végre


----------



## gede-on (2011 Április 25)

68


----------



## gede-on (2011 Április 25)

69


----------



## gede-on (2011 Április 25)

70


----------



## gede-on (2011 Április 25)

88


----------



## gede-on (2011 Április 25)

666


----------



## gede-on (2011 Április 25)

1939


----------



## gede-on (2011 Április 25)

2011


----------



## gede-on (2011 Április 25)

ma


----------



## gede-on (2011 Április 25)

holnap


----------



## gede-on (2011 Április 25)

uccsó


----------



## Moncsi79 (2011 Április 25)

Nagyon tetszik a fórum.


----------



## Moncsi79 (2011 Április 25)

Kellemes húsvéti ünnepeket!


----------



## Moncsi79 (2011 Április 25)

Sok locsolót mindenkinek!


----------



## moltam99 (2011 Április 25)

mukk


----------



## moltam99 (2011 Április 25)

na még 16


----------



## moltam99 (2011 Április 25)

15


----------



## RetekBacsi (2011 Április 25)

Sziasztok!
Éljen a 20as.


----------



## RetekBacsi (2011 Április 25)

Áldott húsvétot mindenkinek!


----------



## moltam99 (2011 Április 25)

14


----------



## iroth94 (2011 Április 25)

köszi a lehetőséget


----------



## iroth94 (2011 Április 25)

tartottam tőle, hogy nem fogok tudni letölteni


----------



## iroth94 (2011 Április 25)

pedig van egy könyv, amit már nagyon régóta keresek


----------



## iroth94 (2011 Április 25)

és most egy ismerősöm belinkelt egy oldalt, amin megtaláltam


----------



## iroth94 (2011 Április 25)

bár lehet, hogy amellett, hogy még nincs meg a 20 hozzászólásom, a regisztráció óta eltelt 48 óra sem telt el


----------



## iroth94 (2011 Április 25)

de azért remélem, le fogom tudni tölteni


----------



## iroth94 (2011 Április 25)

14


----------



## iroth94 (2011 Április 25)

13


----------



## iroth94 (2011 Április 25)

12


----------



## iroth94 (2011 Április 25)

tizenegy... még azért mindig van egy pár... :$


----------



## iroth94 (2011 Április 25)

10


----------



## iroth94 (2011 Április 25)

tíz mínusz 1


----------



## iroth94 (2011 Április 25)

nyolllllllllc...


----------



## iroth94 (2011 Április 25)

mindent a siker érdekében...  szükségem van arra a könyvre


----------



## iroth94 (2011 Április 25)

legalábbis nagyon szeretném elolvasni végre :$


----------



## iroth94 (2011 Április 25)

5


----------



## iroth94 (2011 Április 25)

és miután bevéstem ide ezt a 20 rendkívül értelmes szöveget, még lehet, hogy várhatok egy napot... :S


----------



## iroth94 (2011 Április 25)

3... már izgulok, hogy vajon sikerül-e...


----------



## iroth94 (2011 Április 25)

kettő


----------



## iroth94 (2011 Április 25)

1...


----------



## iroth94 (2011 Április 25)

talán kész... "most ugrik a majom a vízbe"?


----------



## RetekBacsi (2011 Április 25)

na, beállok a sorba...


----------



## RetekBacsi (2011 Április 25)

egyáltalán minek az a 20as limit?


----------



## RetekBacsi (2011 Április 25)

a 48 órát kivártam...


----------



## RetekBacsi (2011 Április 25)

mostmár a 20 is meglesz...


----------



## RetekBacsi (2011 Április 25)

egykettőre...


----------



## RetekBacsi (2011 Április 25)

vagy három-négyre?


----------



## RetekBacsi (2011 Április 25)

Jé, várni kell 20 másodpercet a beküldések között?


----------



## RetekBacsi (2011 Április 25)

Az azt mondja, hogy 20 hozzászólás x 20 másodperc = 400 hozzászólásmásodperc.


----------



## RetekBacsi (2011 Április 25)

ami picit több mint 6 és fél hozzászólásperc...


----------



## RetekBacsi (2011 Április 25)

persze csak akkor lenne ilyen rövid, ha gép lennék...


----------



## RetekBacsi (2011 Április 25)

így picivel tovább tart... de ebéd előtt meglesz...


----------



## RetekBacsi (2011 Április 25)

Pláne, mivel csak azután kezdek el ebédet melegíteni...


----------



## RetekBacsi (2011 Április 25)

én meg ahelyett, hogy locsolópálinkától részegen hevernék az árok partján...


----------



## RetekBacsi (2011 Április 25)

itten nyomom a 20 hozzászólást...


----------



## RetekBacsi (2011 Április 25)

Szóval minden errejáró lányt virtuálisan meglocsolok mostan...


----------



## RetekBacsi (2011 Április 25)

A virtuális locsolásban az a jó, hogy nem képez illatorgiát, mindenféle disszonáns kölnikből...


----------



## RetekBacsi (2011 Április 25)

És az a rossz, hogy csak virtuális piros tojás és virtuális itóka járhat érte legfeljebb...


----------



## RetekBacsi (2011 Április 25)

Mondjuk a virtuális itókától csak virtuálisan lehet másnapos az ember, ami előny.
(Hopp, megvan a 20... éljen éljen hurrá.)


----------



## Pletlibali (2011 Április 25)

kéne még 10 hozzászólás


----------



## Pletlibali (2011 Április 25)

még 9...


----------



## Pletlibali (2011 Április 25)

már csak 8...


----------



## Pletlibali (2011 Április 25)

7


----------



## Pletlibali (2011 Április 25)

még 6


----------



## Pletlibali (2011 Április 25)

5


----------



## Pletlibali (2011 Április 25)

4


----------



## Pletlibali (2011 Április 25)

már cask 3


----------



## Pletlibali (2011 Április 25)

2


----------



## Pletlibali (2011 Április 25)

1


----------



## Pletlibali (2011 Április 25)

megvan a 20


----------



## Typhoon007 (2011 Április 25)

sziasztok, örülök hogy itt lehetek


----------



## Typhoon007 (2011 Április 25)

nekem sajnos még csak 2 =(


----------



## Typhoon007 (2011 Április 25)

...és hogy még egy hozzászólásom legyen, szeretnék mindenkinek Kellemes Húsvéti Ünnepeket kívánni


----------



## palkes (2011 Április 25)

sdfsdf


----------



## palkes (2011 Április 25)

a


----------



## palkes (2011 Április 25)

x


----------



## palkes (2011 Április 25)

w


----------



## palkes (2011 Április 25)

q


----------



## palkes (2011 Április 25)

s


----------



## palkes (2011 Április 25)

ő


----------



## palkes (2011 Április 25)

d


----------



## palkes (2011 Április 25)

c


----------



## palkes (2011 Április 25)

v


----------



## palkes (2011 Április 25)

f


----------



## palkes (2011 Április 25)

é


----------



## palkes (2011 Április 25)

ü


----------



## palkes (2011 Április 25)

w


----------



## palkes (2011 Április 25)

r


----------



## palkes (2011 Április 25)

bb


----------



## palkes (2011 Április 25)

mvb


----------



## belacica (2011 Április 25)

a


----------



## Nagy Edmund (2011 Április 25)

Jelen


----------



## Pillangó23 (2011 Április 25)

*Húsvét*

Áldott Húsvéti Ünnepeket Kívánok Mindenkinek!!!


----------



## Pillangó23 (2011 Április 25)

Sajnos nekem is nagyon nehezen jön össze a 20 hozzászólás.


----------



## Pillangó23 (2011 Április 25)

Ez a 4. hozzászólásom, ha minden igaz!


----------



## Moebius (2011 Április 25)

Pillangó23 írta:


> Ez a 4. hozzászólásom, ha minden igaz!


játékkal gyorsan összejön


----------



## Pillangó23 (2011 Április 25)

Mindenkinek gyönyörű szép napot kívánok!!!


----------



## Paly (2011 Április 25)

Üdv mindenkinek!
Jó ez az oldal. Grat!


----------



## torokne (2011 Április 25)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg



kiss


----------



## torokne (2011 Április 25)

szeretnék letőlteni a gyerekeimnek.


----------



## papabear (2011 Április 25)

egy


----------



## papabear (2011 Április 25)

kettő


----------



## papabear (2011 Április 25)

három


----------



## papabear (2011 Április 25)

négy


----------



## papabear (2011 Április 25)

öt


----------



## ani81 (2011 Április 25)

sziasztok!
Én nem vagyok Isten, de üdvözöllek titeket!


----------



## Akusztikus (2011 Április 25)

hat


----------



## agnessa (2011 Április 25)

Szia mindenki!


----------



## agnessa (2011 Április 25)

filmzenéket keresek


----------



## agnessa (2011 Április 25)

húsvét van


----------



## agnessa (2011 Április 25)

Jelen


----------



## agnessa (2011 Április 25)

Még kell hozzászólás?


----------



## agnessa (2011 Április 25)

Star wars filmzenéjét keresem Etika kiselőadáshoz


----------



## agnessa (2011 Április 25)

6


----------



## agnessa (2011 Április 25)

7


----------



## agnessa (2011 Április 25)

8


----------



## agnessa (2011 Április 25)

9


----------



## agnessa (2011 Április 25)

10


----------



## agnessa (2011 Április 25)

11


----------



## agnessa (2011 Április 25)

12


----------



## agnessa (2011 Április 25)

13


----------



## agnessa (2011 Április 25)

14


----------



## agnessa (2011 Április 25)

15


----------



## agnessa (2011 Április 25)

16


----------



## agnessa (2011 Április 25)

17


----------



## cob75 (2011 Április 25)

Sziasztok!

Nagyon szeretnék pár képregényt letölteni, amik gyerekkorom meghatározó olvasmányai.


----------



## cob75 (2011 Április 25)

Például: KOCKÁS 1


----------



## cob75 (2011 Április 25)

Kockás 2


----------



## cob75 (2011 Április 25)

Kockás 3


----------



## agnessa (2011 Április 25)

18


----------



## agnessa (2011 Április 25)

19


----------



## cob75 (2011 Április 25)

Kockás 4


----------



## agnessa (2011 Április 25)

20


----------



## agnessa (2011 Április 25)

21


----------



## agnessa (2011 Április 25)

22


----------



## agnessa (2011 Április 25)

23


----------



## agnessa (2011 Április 25)

24


----------



## agnessa (2011 Április 25)

25


----------



## agnessa (2011 Április 25)

26


----------



## agnessa (2011 Április 25)

27


----------



## Tothaj (2011 Április 25)

001


----------



## szucs csaba (2011 Április 25)

Melitta írta:


> 1, jelen



Remélem jól csinálom.


----------



## szucs csaba (2011 Április 25)

Melitta írta:


> 1, jelen





1valaky írta:


> szuper vagykiss


 hali csak beköszöntem


----------



## szucs csaba (2011 Április 25)

Wulfi írta:


> Köszi, Melitta! kiss



Én is köszönöm Melitta.


----------



## cob75 (2011 Április 25)

Kockás 5


----------



## cob75 (2011 Április 25)

Kockás 6


----------



## cob75 (2011 Április 25)

Kockás 7


----------



## cob75 (2011 Április 25)

Kockás 8


----------



## cob75 (2011 Április 25)

Kockás 9


----------



## deneske87 (2011 Április 25)

A 3 prím szám vagy nem?


----------



## cob75 (2011 Április 25)

Kockás 10


----------



## deneske87 (2011 Április 25)

Melyik volt előbb a tyúk vagy a tojás?


----------



## cob75 (2011 Április 25)

Kockás 11


----------



## deneske87 (2011 Április 25)

Ma 0 C-fok van és holnap kétszer ilyen meleg lessz, akkor holnap hány C-fok lesz?


----------



## nuckybaba (2011 Április 25)

Sziasztok!
Szeretnék minden kedves felhasználónak,kellemes húsvéti ünnepeket kívánni
(kicsit megkésve,de nagyon sok szeretettel!!)


----------



## cob75 (2011 Április 25)

Kockás 12


----------



## deneske87 (2011 Április 25)

Cob75, te is a 20 hozzászólást gyüjtöd?


----------



## cob75 (2011 Április 25)

Kockás 13


----------



## deneske87 (2011 Április 25)

ezzel is 1-el több van, sőt 2-vel


----------



## cob75 (2011 Április 25)

Szia, igen! Nem értem, hogy ennek a 20 hozzászólás - dolognak mi értelme van, nyilván hozzászólnék témákhoz, de nem kötelezően, hanem csak ha akarok.
Viszont nemes gesztus az, hogy ennyi mindent megosztanak itt, ennek nagyon örülök!


----------



## deneske87 (2011 Április 25)

Melyik könnyebb, 1 kg vas vagy 1kg tollú?


----------



## cob75 (2011 Április 25)

Kockás 15


----------



## cob75 (2011 Április 25)

Kockás 16


----------



## deneske87 (2011 Április 25)

Ja , fölösleges, aki le akar tölteni valamit, az úgyis letölti, szerintem az oldal forgalmát kell növeljük a hozászolásokkal.


----------



## cob75 (2011 Április 25)

Kockás 17


----------



## deneske87 (2011 Április 25)

Egy kis nyelvtörő:
Lenin mauzóleumának millenniumi lelinóleumozása.


----------



## deneske87 (2011 Április 25)

Tekerjetek emerre, ne legyetek leverve, jelenjetek meg egyes helyeken kedves emberekkel, legyen eszetek, de nevessetek rengeteget, rendesen szeressetek, keressetek eleget, de legyetek emberek.


----------



## cob75 (2011 Április 25)

Kockás 18


----------



## deneske87 (2011 Április 25)

A szamaránál is szomorúbb Szemere sem szerzett hamarább szamárlány szamarat szomorú szamara számára, ezért sok szomorú szamárkönny szemerkélt a szamárnál szomorúbb Szemere szomorú szamara szeméből.


----------



## cob75 (2011 Április 25)

Jaja, bizony! Jó töltögetést!


----------



## deneske87 (2011 Április 25)

Azt mondták a hatalmasok: akinek a hat alma sok, az már ahhoz hatalmas ok, hogy ne legyen hatalma sok!


----------



## deneske87 (2011 Április 25)

Te tevél tevévé engem eleve,
Teveled nem ér fel tevefej tétova veleje.


----------



## deneske87 (2011 Április 25)

Netán platán, netán palánta, netán tán platánpalánta?


----------



## cob75 (2011 Április 25)

Húsz!


----------



## deneske87 (2011 Április 25)

Halló! Lajos!
Hajó Lajos!
A te hajad
haj-olajos...


----------



## deneske87 (2011 Április 25)

Nyakas a parasztgazda, faragatlan fajta.
Kajla bajsza alatt kacag, ha dagad a flaska.
Haj-jaj, ablak alatt dalra fakad, s szakadatlan hajtja,
Ha laza a gatyamadzag, csak kalap van rajta.
Ablak alatt dalra fakad, s szakadatlan hajtja,
Ha laza a gatyamadzag, csak kalap van rajta.


----------



## cob75 (2011 Április 25)

Az egyik 19, a másik 20!


----------



## deneske87 (2011 Április 25)

Folyton torkos, drótos tót sós ropogóst kóstol,
Potyog most sok olcsó gomb, oly komoly gyomortól.
Hó-hó, ódon hordóból csobogó jó bort mohón kortyol,
No, most gondoskodjon, doktor, módos koporsóról!


----------



## deneske87 (2011 Április 25)

Iszik kicsit, s így indít biciklizni mindig.
Bíz` kicsípik, s viszik is nyírpilisi sittig.
Sír-rí, nincs kis rigli, nincs bilincs, mit civil ki bír nyitni.
Illik ily piciny csínyt így, rittig sittig vinni?


----------



## deneske87 (2011 Április 25)

Öt ördög görget görgőn, görbe úton görgő, öt gömbbé gömbölyödött görögdinnyét.


----------



## deneske87 (2011 Április 25)

Cukrozott csibecombcsontba szúrt moszkvics kisbusz luxus slusszkulcs


----------



## deneske87 (2011 Április 25)

na így 22


----------



## Bampa (2011 Április 25)

Huuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu, jaaaaaaaaaaajjjjj, szegény!!!!!!!!!!
Olvastam az állatielméket, állatijóóóóóóóóóóó!!!!!:....(


----------



## Drakez (2011 Április 25)

helló


----------



## Drakez (2011 Április 25)

kéne nekem 20 hozzászólás


----------



## Drakez (2011 Április 25)

megvan a harmadik


----------



## Drakez (2011 Április 25)

a negyedik


----------



## Drakez (2011 Április 25)

ötödik


----------



## Drakez (2011 Április 25)

hatodik


----------



## Drakez (2011 Április 25)

hetedik


----------



## Drakez (2011 Április 25)

nyolcadik


----------



## Drakez (2011 Április 25)

kilencedik


----------



## Drakez (2011 Április 25)

10


----------



## pila77 (2011 Április 25)

klne2 írta:


> Üdvözlet Szegedről!


Üdv. Neked is Szegedről!


----------



## pila77 (2011 Április 25)

1


----------



## pila77 (2011 Április 25)

2


----------



## pila77 (2011 Április 25)

3


----------



## pila77 (2011 Április 25)

4


----------



## pila77 (2011 Április 25)

5


----------



## pila77 (2011 Április 25)

6


----------



## pila77 (2011 Április 25)

7


----------



## pila77 (2011 Április 25)

8


----------



## pila77 (2011 Április 25)

9


----------



## pila77 (2011 Április 25)

10


----------



## pila77 (2011 Április 25)

11


----------



## pila77 (2011 Április 25)

12


----------



## pila77 (2011 Április 25)

13


----------



## pila77 (2011 Április 25)

14


----------



## pila77 (2011 Április 25)

15


----------



## pila77 (2011 Április 25)

16


----------



## pila77 (2011 Április 25)

17


----------



## pila77 (2011 Április 25)

18


----------



## pila77 (2011 Április 25)

19


----------



## pila77 (2011 Április 25)

Megvan a 20


----------



## Tigress (2011 Április 25)

Én is elkezdem...


----------



## Tigress (2011 Április 25)

2


----------



## Tigress (2011 Április 25)

3


----------



## Tigress (2011 Április 25)

4


----------



## Tigress (2011 Április 25)

5


----------



## fradi84 (2011 Április 25)

hi


----------



## fradi84 (2011 Április 25)

lkh


----------



## fradi84 (2011 Április 25)

lkhklhhl


----------



## fradi84 (2011 Április 25)

l


----------



## fradi84 (2011 Április 25)

k


----------



## fradi84 (2011 Április 25)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


g


----------



## fradi84 (2011 Április 25)

f


----------



## fradi84 (2011 Április 25)

ghdhdfhdfhdfhdfhdfhdgfh


----------



## fradi84 (2011 Április 25)

h


----------



## fradi84 (2011 Április 25)

hdfhdfh


----------



## fradi84 (2011 Április 25)

hjgj


----------



## fradi84 (2011 Április 25)

jhgjjghjhgjhgjhgjhgjhg


----------



## fradi84 (2011 Április 25)

43


----------



## fradi84 (2011 Április 25)

rewr


----------



## fradi84 (2011 Április 25)

jlkljk


----------



## fradi84 (2011 Április 25)

jh


----------



## fradi84 (2011 Április 25)

dr


----------



## fradi84 (2011 Április 25)

ws


----------



## fradi84 (2011 Április 25)

re


----------



## fradi84 (2011 Április 25)

gsd


----------



## fradi84 (2011 Április 25)

y


----------



## fradi84 (2011 Április 25)

x


----------



## fradi84 (2011 Április 25)

d


----------



## fradi84 (2011 Április 25)

cyxcyxc


----------



## fradi84 (2011 Április 25)

xvcb


----------



## fradi84 (2011 Április 25)

waes


----------



## fradi84 (2011 Április 25)

vkvk]


----------



## dudó2009 (2011 Április 26)

Köszi


----------



## dudó2009 (2011 Április 26)

jkhg


----------



## dudó2009 (2011 Április 26)

jjj


----------



## dudó2009 (2011 Április 26)

56


----------



## dudó2009 (2011 Április 26)

kiss5


----------



## dudó2009 (2011 Április 26)

6


----------



## dudó2009 (2011 Április 26)

7


----------



## dudó2009 (2011 Április 26)

8.


----------



## dudó2009 (2011 Április 26)

:55:9


----------



## dudó2009 (2011 Április 26)

10


----------



## dudó2009 (2011 Április 26)

11


----------



## dudó2009 (2011 Április 26)

kiss12


----------



## dudó2009 (2011 Április 26)

13


----------



## dudó2009 (2011 Április 26)

kkkkk


----------



## dudó2009 (2011 Április 26)

15


----------



## dudó2009 (2011 Április 26)

16


----------



## dudó2009 (2011 Április 26)

17


----------



## dudó2009 (2011 Április 26)

18


----------



## dudó2009 (2011 Április 26)

19


----------



## dudó2009 (2011 Április 26)

20


----------



## Vicaby (2011 Április 26)

jelen és köszi


----------



## buffalobill (2011 Április 26)

jó ez a fórum


----------



## estruchio (2011 Április 26)

*hm*

mire jó ez a 20 hozzászólásos szabály?


----------



## estruchio (2011 Április 26)

a megköszöszönés is hozzászólásnak számít?


----------



## estruchio (2011 Április 26)

wow elég számokat írni


----------



## estruchio (2011 Április 26)

16 to go and 48 hours


----------



## estruchio (2011 Április 26)

fűű itt tényleg megtaláltam amit nagyon régóta kerestem.


----------



## estruchio (2011 Április 26)

15


----------



## estruchio (2011 Április 26)

13?


----------



## estruchio (2011 Április 26)

félúton majdnem


----------



## estruchio (2011 Április 26)

1


----------



## estruchio (2011 Április 26)

feluton 10 to go


----------



## Nebojsa1982 (2011 Április 26)

koszi


----------



## Iceman75 (2011 Április 26)

Jelen


----------



## sox (2011 Április 26)

Üdvözlet Budapestről. ))


----------



## DeakA (2011 Április 26)

Sziasztok! 
Már csak 19 hiányzik


----------



## DeakA (2011 Április 26)

aha most már értem ez így működik


----------



## DeakA (2011 Április 26)

Kecskeméten gyönyörű idő van 22 C


----------



## DeakA (2011 Április 26)

nagyon kell nekem ez a feladatlap


----------



## DeakA (2011 Április 26)

iszonyat sok ez a 20 hozzászólás
főleg a egyedül vagyok


----------



## fanny78 (2011 Április 26)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg



nekem kellene a 20 hozzászólás


----------



## fanny78 (2011 Április 26)

tényleg nehéz összeszedni a 20hozzászólást:-(


----------



## fanny78 (2011 Április 26)

de ahogy nézem mégsem lesz olyan nehéz


----------



## fanny78 (2011 Április 26)

nagyon rossz az idő:-(


----------



## fanny78 (2011 Április 26)

de a kedvem egyre jobb


----------



## fanny78 (2011 Április 26)

végül is


----------



## fanny78 (2011 Április 26)

egyedül beszélgetni


----------



## fanny78 (2011 Április 26)

nem könnyű


----------



## fanny78 (2011 Április 26)

de már lassan


----------



## fanny78 (2011 Április 26)

megvan a 9. is


----------



## fanny78 (2011 Április 26)

ez talán a 10.


----------



## fanny78 (2011 Április 26)

persze jobb lenne,ha


----------



## fanny78 (2011 Április 26)

valaki néha


----------



## fanny78 (2011 Április 26)

haladok a hozzászólásokkal


----------



## fanny78 (2011 Április 26)

utólagos


----------



## fanny78 (2011 Április 26)

kellemes


----------



## fanny78 (2011 Április 26)

húsvéti ünnepeket!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fanny78 (2011 Április 26)

kívánok!


----------



## xge21 (2011 Április 26)

1


----------



## fanny78 (2011 Április 26)

mindenkinek


----------



## xge21 (2011 Április 26)

2


----------



## fanny78 (2011 Április 26)




----------



## xge21 (2011 Április 26)

3


----------



## xge21 (2011 Április 26)




----------



## fanny78 (2011 Április 26)

haladok,haladok


----------



## xge21 (2011 Április 26)

5


----------



## xge21 (2011 Április 26)

6


----------



## fanny78 (2011 Április 26)

kész is vagyok ))))))))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## xge21 (2011 Április 26)

7


----------



## xge21 (2011 Április 26)

8


----------



## fanny78 (2011 Április 26)

kellemes


----------



## xge21 (2011 Április 26)

9


----------



## xge21 (2011 Április 26)

10


----------



## xge21 (2011 Április 26)

11


----------



## xge21 (2011 Április 26)

12


----------



## xge21 (2011 Április 26)




----------



## xge21 (2011 Április 26)

14


----------



## xge21 (2011 Április 26)

15


----------



## xge21 (2011 Április 26)

16


----------



## xge21 (2011 Április 26)

17


----------



## xge21 (2011 Április 26)

18


----------



## fanny78 (2011 Április 26)

hát itt végig csináltam,talán több is,mint 20 hozzászólás:-(
és mégis ugyanazt kapom,20hozzászólás kell a letöltéshez!!!!!!!!!egyáltalán valaha is fog sikerülni???????????????????????


----------



## fanny78 (2011 Április 26)

kezdem azt hinni,hogy kár volt:-(((((((((((((((((((((((


----------



## fanny78 (2011 Április 26)

Valaki!!!!Segítsen


----------



## xge21 (2011 Április 26)

19


----------



## Flili (2011 Április 26)

Üdv mindenkinek


----------



## xge21 (2011 Április 26)

20


----------



## xge21 (2011 Április 26)




----------



## fanny78 (2011 Április 26)

ha valakinek sikerül letölteni 20 hozzászólás után,az kérem jelezze!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fanny78 (2011 Április 26)

oops, még plusz 48 óra elteltével tudok tölteni,talán,remélem.:-((((((((((((((
ilyen bonyolult helyen még sosem voltam,de megéri,ha végre összejön.


----------



## fanny78 (2011 Április 26)

Mindenkinek további kellemes napot!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:55:


----------



## DeakA (2011 Április 26)

na úgy látom más is küzd


----------



## Eszter1995 (2011 Április 26)

1


----------



## sramkoa (2011 Április 26)

:d


----------



## sramkoa (2011 Április 26)

:d:d


----------



## sramkoa (2011 Április 26)

:d:d:d


----------



## sramkoa (2011 Április 26)

:d:d:d:d


----------



## sramkoa (2011 Április 26)

:d:d:d:d:d


----------



## sramkoa (2011 Április 26)




----------



## sramkoa (2011 Április 26)




----------



## sramkoa (2011 Április 26)

\\m/


----------



## sramkoa (2011 Április 26)

:grin:\\m/


----------



## sramkoa (2011 Április 26)

:grin:\\m/


----------



## sramkoa (2011 Április 26)

kiss:grin:\\m/


----------



## sramkoa (2011 Április 26)

kiss:grin:\\m/


----------



## sramkoa (2011 Április 26)

kiss:grin:\\m/


----------



## sramkoa (2011 Április 26)

:656:kiss:grin:\\m/


----------



## sramkoa (2011 Április 26)

:55::656:kiss:grin:\\m/


----------



## sramkoa (2011 Április 26)

:11::55::656:kiss:grin:\\m/


----------



## sramkoa (2011 Április 26)

:88::11::55::656:kiss:grin:\\m/


----------



## sramkoa (2011 Április 26)

:..::88::11::55::656:kiss:grin:\\m/


----------



## sramkoa (2011 Április 26)

:..::88::11::55::656:kiss:grin:\\m/


----------



## sramkoa (2011 Április 26)

:..::88::11::55::656:kiss:grin:\\m/


----------



## psyguru (2011 Április 26)

x


----------



## psyguru (2011 Április 26)

6


----------



## psyguru (2011 Április 26)

7


----------



## psyguru (2011 Április 26)

8


----------



## psyguru (2011 Április 26)

9


----------



## psyguru (2011 Április 26)

10


----------



## psyguru (2011 Április 26)

11


----------



## psyguru (2011 Április 26)

12


----------



## psyguru (2011 Április 26)

13


----------



## psyguru (2011 Április 26)

14


----------



## psyguru (2011 Április 26)

15


----------



## psyguru (2011 Április 26)

16


----------



## psyguru (2011 Április 26)

17


----------



## psyguru (2011 Április 26)

18


----------



## psyguru (2011 Április 26)

19


----------



## psyguru (2011 Április 26)

20


----------



## psyguru (2011 Április 26)

21


----------



## Paunswelle (2011 Április 26)

22


----------



## Paunswelle (2011 Április 26)

23


----------



## Paunswelle (2011 Április 26)

24


----------



## Paunswelle (2011 Április 26)

25


----------



## Paunswelle (2011 Április 26)

26


----------



## Paunswelle (2011 Április 26)

27


----------



## Paunswelle (2011 Április 26)

28


----------



## Paunswelle (2011 Április 26)

29


----------



## Paunswelle (2011 Április 26)

30


----------



## Paunswelle (2011 Április 26)

31


----------



## Paunswelle (2011 Április 26)

32


----------



## Paunswelle (2011 Április 26)

33


----------



## Paunswelle (2011 Április 26)

34


----------



## Paunswelle (2011 Április 26)

35


----------



## Paunswelle (2011 Április 26)

36


----------



## Paunswelle (2011 Április 26)

37


----------



## Paunswelle (2011 Április 26)

38


----------



## Paunswelle (2011 Április 26)

39


----------



## Paunswelle (2011 Április 26)

40


----------



## Paunswelle (2011 Április 26)

41


----------



## Paunswelle (2011 Április 26)

42


----------



## Boszorka45 (2011 Április 26)

Sziasztok!
Még új vagyok a topikon, de nagyon tetszik. Érdekelne, hogy milyen géppel dolgoztok? 
Üdv boszorka


----------



## zpiros (2011 Április 26)

*Sziasztok!nagyon örülök hogy rátok találtam!*




ladyb írta:


> *Vasalható gyöngyökhöz használati útmutató*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## zpiros (2011 Április 26)

Sziasztok!Nagyon örülök hogy rátok találtam!Most kezdtük a gyöngyözést és nagy segítség ez a honlap!Köszi!


----------



## zpiros (2011 Április 26)

A fiam most 5 éves és nagyon szereti a gyöngyözést!Nagyon kis kreatív!Most is mondja:"anya,fűzni szeretnék!! "


----------



## zpiros (2011 Április 26)

Alig várom már hogy mi is csináljunk sok szép gyöngyképet!


----------



## zpiros (2011 Április 26)

Köszönöm a színvonalas ötleteket!


----------



## zpiros (2011 Április 26)

Nem is gondoltam hogy ilyen sok féle képet formát lehet csinálni,


----------



## zpiros (2011 Április 26)

Nagyon hasznosak a fórum hozzászólások is!


----------



## zpiros (2011 Április 26)

Szép időnk van ma!


----------



## zpiros (2011 Április 26)

Mindenkinek jó gyönygözést kívánok!


----------



## zpiros (2011 Április 26)

Jelenleg 6 db kész gyöngyfiguránk van.


----------



## zpiros (2011 Április 26)

Szeretnék komolyabb gyöngyképeket is készíteni!


----------



## zpiros (2011 Április 26)

Az első vasalás nem sikerült sajnos!


----------



## zpiros (2011 Április 26)

Sokat segített ez z oldal!Köszönöm!


----------



## ericijo (2011 Április 26)

43


----------



## ericijo (2011 Április 26)

44


----------



## zpiros (2011 Április 26)

A kislányom 3 éves ,sajnos még a szájába veszi a gyöngyöket,de már nagyon szeretne pedig ő is gyöngyözni.


----------



## ericijo (2011 Április 26)

45


----------



## ericijo (2011 Április 26)

46


----------



## ericijo (2011 Április 26)

47


----------



## zpiros (2011 Április 26)

Ezekkel a vasalós gyöngy díszekkel díszítjük fel a gyerekszobát.


----------



## ericijo (2011 Április 26)

48


----------



## zpiros (2011 Április 26)

Nagyon szép lett!


----------



## ericijo (2011 Április 26)

49


----------



## ericijo (2011 Április 26)

50


----------



## zpiros (2011 Április 26)

Na még 4 hozzászólás és megvan a húsz!))


----------



## ericijo (2011 Április 26)

51


----------



## ericijo (2011 Április 26)

52


----------



## zpiros (2011 Április 26)

Őszíntén nagyon örülök hogy ennyi hasznos ötlethez hozzáférhetek!


----------



## ericijo (2011 Április 26)

53


----------



## zpiros (2011 Április 26)

Köszönet minden kedves tagnak!


----------



## ericijo (2011 Április 26)

54


----------



## zpiros (2011 Április 26)

További örömteli perceket kívánok mindenkinek!


----------



## ericijo (2011 Április 26)

55


----------



## remington (2011 Április 26)

56


----------



## remington (2011 Április 26)

57


----------



## remington (2011 Április 26)

58


----------



## remington (2011 Április 26)

59


----------



## remington (2011 Április 26)

60


----------



## remington (2011 Április 26)

61


----------



## remington (2011 Április 26)

62


----------



## remington (2011 Április 26)

63


----------



## remington (2011 Április 26)

64


----------



## remington (2011 Április 26)

65


----------



## remington (2011 Április 26)

66


----------



## remington (2011 Április 26)

67


----------



## remington (2011 Április 26)

68


----------



## remington (2011 Április 26)

69


----------



## remington (2011 Április 26)

70


----------



## remington (2011 Április 26)

71


----------



## remington (2011 Április 26)

72


----------



## remington (2011 Április 26)

73


----------



## remington (2011 Április 26)

74


----------



## remington (2011 Április 26)

75


----------



## remington (2011 Április 26)

76


----------



## ericijo (2011 Április 26)

76


----------



## ericijo (2011 Április 26)

77


----------



## ericijo (2011 Április 26)

78


----------



## remington (2011 Április 26)

78


----------



## remington (2011 Április 26)

79


----------



## szekelybakk (2011 Április 26)

1


----------



## szekelybakk (2011 Április 26)

2


----------



## pontaz92 (2011 Április 26)

123


----------



## pontaz92 (2011 Április 26)

nem tóm mennyi jön, csak kell a 20 hsz


----------



## pontaz92 (2011 Április 26)

.cernhgdfcd


----------



## pontaz92 (2011 Április 26)

vthrgzthf


----------



## Eviike (2011 Április 26)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg[/QU
> 
> hguztot


----------



## Eviike (2011 Április 26)

Melitta írta:


> 1, jelen



,vv vbvv


----------



## Eviike (2011 Április 26)

imrus írta:


> 2 szia jelen


gkh


----------



## dafni36 (2011 Április 26)

Melitta írta:


> 1, jelen


 +' jelen


----------



## Brunyika (2011 Április 26)

*Sziasztok*

Sziasztok!
Brunyika vagyok, új tag. Egyenlőre próbálok eligazodni hogyan működik ez az egész. Nem nagyon értem. Nehézkes a keresés. Segítene valaki ebben?
Köszi előre is!


----------



## luna65 (2011 Április 26)

Sziasztok


----------



## sery78 (2011 Április 26)

*Köszöntök mindenkit!*

Sziasztok szeretettel köszöntök minden kedves tagot és külön köszönet azoknak akik segítettek bejutni a Ch-ra!


----------



## luna65 (2011 Április 26)

Helló


----------



## sery78 (2011 Április 26)

Remélem majd én is tudok sok mindent feltölteni!


----------



## luna65 (2011 Április 26)

Jó napot


----------



## sery78 (2011 Április 26)

Tudok egy kicsit gitáron!


----------



## luna65 (2011 Április 26)

Remélem én is


----------



## sery78 (2011 Április 26)

Amúgy már szét néztem nagyon jó oldalnak ígérkezik!


----------



## luna65 (2011 Április 26)

De először kiismerem magam a rendszerben. Elég bonyolult


----------



## luna65 (2011 Április 26)

Szerintem is jó.


----------



## sery78 (2011 Április 26)

Mit kéne még írni?Sziasztok remélem minden ki jól van!?


----------



## luna65 (2011 Április 26)

De ezt kicsit felesleges szabálynak érzem.


----------



## Moebius (2011 Április 26)

luna65 írta:


> De először kiismerem magam a rendszerben. Elég bonyolult


üdv,csak annak látszik, főleg kívülről


----------



## luna65 (2011 Április 26)

Szia Sery!
Azt mondták bármit, ami eszedbe jut.


----------



## Moebius (2011 Április 26)

luna65 írta:


> De ezt kicsit felesleges szabálynak érzem.


igy a hozászolásokon keresztül könnyebb boldogulni


----------



## sery78 (2011 Április 26)

Brunyikának üzenem,hogy nem hagynak magadra ne félj!Ugyan is nekem is segítettek!


----------



## sery78 (2011 Április 26)

Biztos van értelme máskülömben minek 20 hozzá szólás?!!!


----------



## sery78 (2011 Április 26)

Sziasztok tagok !


----------



## sery78 (2011 Április 26)

Szia


> nem tom miez!?


----------



## sery78 (2011 Április 26)

Remélem ne csunya szó ez a quote?


----------



## sery78 (2011 Április 26)

Öregem mit csináltam_E?


----------



## Moebius (2011 Április 26)

quote=beidéz,nem csúnya


----------



## luna65 (2011 Április 26)

Sziasztok


----------



## sery78 (2011 Április 26)

Én is jelen!


----------



## sery78 (2011 Április 26)

öregem öregem!Mi van itt kérem!


----------



## opium (2011 Április 26)

sok ez a 20 hozzaszolas  jo estet mindenkinek


----------



## sery78 (2011 Április 26)

buli lesz!


----------



## Moebius (2011 Április 26)

ugye tudjátok hogy a 20 hsz mellé még 48 óra is kell hogy tudjatok letölteni?!


----------



## celebre (2011 Április 26)

1valaky írta:


> szuper vagykiss


:444:kiss


----------



## picicsill (2011 Április 26)

:d


----------



## estruchio (2011 Április 26)

tényleg mi a lényege ennek a 20 hozzászólásos szabélynak?


----------



## estruchio (2011 Április 26)

vagy inkább jobb kérdés, hogy miért pont 20?


----------



## Juditka1980 (2011 Április 26)

*Prima konyha*

Sziasztok,

gondoltam feltoltok ide par Prima konyhas ujsag gyujtemenyt, hogy mindenki elvezhesse az ujsagbol a finom recepteket.

Jo sutest-fozest mindenkinek.

Judit


----------



## estruchio (2011 Április 26)




----------



## Juditka1980 (2011 Április 26)

Akkor most megprobalom meg egyszer, mert a pdf file nem lett csatolva az uzenethez.

Megprobaltam a feltoltest, de nem megy. Tudna valaki nekem segiteni ebben.

Koszi,

Judit


----------



## Red Ridinghood (2011 Április 26)

Üdv mindenki!


----------



## Red Ridinghood (2011 Április 26)

Csak még egy nap, és újra kanadai magyar leszek, minden nyaralás végetér egyszer


----------



## Red Ridinghood (2011 Április 26)

3


----------



## luna65 (2011 Április 26)

de mért nem.Már megvan a 20.


----------



## Red Ridinghood (2011 Április 26)

4


----------



## Red Ridinghood (2011 Április 26)

5:111:


----------



## Red Ridinghood (2011 Április 26)

6


----------



## Red Ridinghood (2011 Április 26)

7 Legalább a net ne lenne ilyen lassú itt!


----------



## Red Ridinghood (2011 Április 26)

8


----------



## Red Ridinghood (2011 Április 26)

Jó kis játék ez! 9


----------



## Red Ridinghood (2011 Április 26)

A fele megvan!


----------



## luna65 (2011 Április 26)

Vagy mégse?


----------



## Red Ridinghood (2011 Április 26)

ááá! 11


----------



## Red Ridinghood (2011 Április 26)

12


----------



## Red Ridinghood (2011 Április 26)

13


----------



## Red Ridinghood (2011 Április 26)

14:12:


----------



## luna65 (2011 Április 26)

Sziasztok.


----------



## Red Ridinghood (2011 Április 26)

15


----------



## luna65 (2011 Április 26)

Ez lesz a 20.?


----------



## Red Ridinghood (2011 Április 26)

16 Szeretem a hangulatjeleket :9:


----------



## Red Ridinghood (2011 Április 26)

17


----------



## Red Ridinghood (2011 Április 26)

Már a vége felé! 18


----------



## Red Ridinghood (2011 Április 26)

19 :55:


----------



## Tharbad (2011 Április 26)

A jogi egyetem záróvizsgáján az utolsó két diák izzad a kihúzott tétele felett. 
- Jöjjön kolléga! - szólítja az egyiket a professzor.
- Na kolléga... Tudja a tételt?
- Háát... Nem jut eszembe semmi. - válaszol a nebuló.
- Hát kolléga, akkor maga nem lesz kolléga.
- Professzor úr! Lehet egy ajánlatom?
- Halljuk!
- Ha fel tudok Önnek tenni egy olyan jogi jellegű kérdést, amire nem tud válaszolni, beírja az ötöst?
- Ilyen pofátlan kérés 40 éves tanári pályafutásom alatt nem volt, de lássuk!
- Rendben. Mi az ami egyben törvényes, de nem jogos, jogos de nem törvényes, és se nem törvényes, se nem jogos?
Pörögnek a kódexek, izzad a professzor úr, de nem tudja a választ.
- Rendben, megfogott, itt az ötös és takarodjon innen!
- Na, halljuk az utolsó mit produkál! - szólítja az utolsó diákot.
- Professzor úr... Én sem tudom ezt a tételt...
- Hát mi van ma itt? - fortyan fel a professzor.
- Rendben... Hallotta az előző diák által feltett kérdést?
- Hallottam - felel a diák.
- Rendben. És tudja rá a választ?
- Tudom.
- Tudja? Akkor ha megmondja, átengedem egy kettessel.
- Rendben. Szóval az, hogy a professzor úrnak van ugye egy 20 éves felesége, az törvényes, de nem jogos. Azt, hogy a feleségét az előző diák kefélgeti, az jogos, de nem törvényes. Az pedig, hogy ezért Ő most ötöst kapott, én meg kettest, az se nem törvényes, se nem jogos...


----------



## Red Ridinghood (2011 Április 26)

És az utolsó! Mármint ebben a forumban. Már csak kb 30 óra a teljes csomag eléréséhez Juhúúú!


----------



## Tharbad (2011 Április 26)

Egy jogász kifogja a tóból az aranyhalat...Mire az aranyhal kérleli a jogászt: "Kérlek, kíméld meg az életem, dobj vissza a vízbe!"
A jogász: "Mit adsz cserébe?"
Halacska: " Hármat kívánhatsz!"
Jogász: " Jó, akkor az első kívánságom az lenne, hogy a következő kívánságom teljesítsd!"
Hal: "Meglesz...Mi a következő?"
Jogász: "Hogy végtelen számú kívánságom lehessen!!!"
Hal: 
Jogász: "És a harmadik óhajom: a második kívánságomban foglaltakat teljesítsd is!!!"


----------



## atbalogh79 (2011 Április 26)

Nagyon kellemes húsvétot kívánok mindenkinek.


----------



## Tharbad (2011 Április 26)

Egy zsebtovaj a bíróságon az ítéletre vár. A bíró kihírdeti
- Vádlottat bűnösnek találtam többrendbeli lopás elkövetésében. A bírság 45 ezer forint.
Erre feláll a vádlott ügyvédje
- Tisztelt bíró úr! Védencemnek mindössze 20 ezer forintja van, de ha adnak neki tíz percet kint a tömegben, hamarosan előteremti a többit is.


----------



## Tharbad (2011 Április 26)

-Vádlott! Feleljen! Úgy zajlott le a betörés, ahogyan az ügyész úr felvázolta? -Nem egészen, de azért az ő módszere is ügyes


----------



## Tharbad (2011 Április 26)

Bíró : Felismeri ezt a kést? Vádlott : Felismerem. Bíró : Na, végre jobb belátásra tér, és beismerő vallomást tesz! Vádlott : Hogyhogy beismerő vallomást? Jól is néznénk ki, ha nem ismerném fel azt a kést! Három hete mutogatják nekem!


----------



## vishneviy (2011 Április 26)

itt


----------



## Tharbad (2011 Április 26)

Az ügyvéd megnyer egy botrányos pert. A tárgyalás után eléáll egy feldúlt nő.
- Nincs az az aljas, elvetemült, mocskos szemétláda, akinek az ügyét ne vállalná el? - kérdezi.
- Attól függ - válaszolja nyugodtan, elgondolkozva az ügyvéd. - Maga mit követett el?


----------



## Tharbad (2011 Április 26)

Más ember- Vádlott, próbáljon végre más ember lenni!
- Én megpróbáltam bíró úr, de akkor meg három évet kaptam okirathamisításért.


----------



## Tharbad (2011 Április 26)

Egy cégnél jogtanácsost keresnek. Bemegy a jelentkező, a felvételis megkérdezi:
- Tudja, nekünk becsületes ügyvédre van szükségünk. Annak tartja magát?
- Igen. Mondok is egy példát: apám 20.000 dollárt költött a taníttatásomra, amit azonnal visszafizettem neki, amint vége lett az első peremnek.
- És mi volt az első ügye?
- Az apám beperelt a tandíjért...


----------



## dafni36 (2011 Április 26)

Sziasztok! Én is új vagyok, és csak próbálkozok eligazodni itt.


----------



## Tharbad (2011 Április 26)

ŰrhajósokA NASA az első Mars-expedíciót szervezi, azonban a nehézségek miatt az űrhajósokat nem tudnák visszahozni, így elhatározzák, hogy csak egy embert küldenek. Nekiállnak hát önkéntest keresni az öngyilkos akcióra.
Jön az első jelentkező, egy mérnök:
- Én egymillió dollárt kérek cserébe, ezt az egyetemre hagynám, hogy ezzel is hozzájáruljak az emberiség fejlődéséhez!
A második jelölt egy orvos:
- Én kétmillió dollárt kérnék. Egymilliót hagynék a családomra, a másikat pedig a kórházra hagynám, hogy ezzel is segítsek az emberek szenvedését csökkenteni.
Végül, a harmadik önkéntes, egy ügyvéd:
- Én hárommillió dollárt kérek!
- Hogy-hogy hárommilliót?
- Nézzék, egymilliót adnék maguknak, egymilliót megtartanék magamnak, a harmadik millióért meg menjen a mérnökŰrhajósokA NASA az első Mars-expedíciót szervezi, azonban a nehézségek miatt az űrhajósokat nem tudnák visszahozni, így elhatározzák, hogy csak egy embert küldenek. Nekiállnak hát önkéntest keresni az öngyilkos akcióra.
Jön az első jelentkező, egy mérnök:
- Én egymillió dollárt kérek cserébe, ezt az egyetemre hagynám, hogy ezzel is hozzájáruljak az emberiség fejlődéséhez!
A második jelölt egy orvos:
- Én kétmillió dollárt kérnék. Egymilliót hagynék a családomra, a másikat pedig a kórházra hagynám, hogy ezzel is segítsek az emberek szenvedését csökkenteni.
Végül, a harmadik önkéntes, egy ügyvéd:
- Én hárommillió dollárt kérek!
- Hogy-hogy hárommilliót?
- Nézzék, egymilliót adnék maguknak, egymilliót megtartanék magamnak, a harmadik millióért meg menjen a mérnök


----------



## Tharbad (2011 Április 26)

Egy ember fölkeres egy válóperes ügyvédet, és kéri, hogy segítsen neki diszkréten elválni a feleségétől.
- Természetesen vállalom - mondja az ügyvéd -, de azért árulja el nekem, mit ért diszkrét lebonyolítás alatt?
- Azt szeretném, ügyvéd úr, hogy a feleségem ne tudja meg, mert különben agyonüt...


----------



## Tharbad (2011 Április 26)

Elmegy a paraszt bácsi az ügyvédhez, mert el szeretne válni a feleségétől.
- És Ügyvéd Úr, úgy mégis, mennyiért vállalná el az ügyet?
- 150.000 Ft-ért!
- Meg van maga őrülve!? Beszéltem a vadásszal, 50-ért agyonlövi


----------



## Tharbad (2011 Április 26)

- Tudja mi jár azért, ha hamisan tanúskodik? - kérdi a bíró a tanútól.
- Persze, hogy tudom, egy vadonat új Mercedest ígértek érte!


----------



## Tharbad (2011 Április 26)

Ügyfél kérdezi az ügyvédtől:
- Mennyi tiszteletdíjat kér jogi tanácsokért?
- 20.000 forintba kerül három válasz.
- Nem túl drága ez egy kicsit?
- De igen. És mi a harmadik kérdése?


----------



## gigus22 (2011 Április 26)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


Sziasztok!
Nem tudom, hirtelen miről is írhatnék.


----------



## Tharbad (2011 Április 26)

Egy ügyvédi iroda két tulajdonosa kiszemeli magának a csinos titkárnőt. Egyikük be is cserkészi, és másnap meséli társának:
- Barátom, kicsit csalódtam. A feleségem sokkal jobb.
Erre a másik is ráhajt a titkárnőre, másnap neki is sikerül. Kérdezi a társa:
- Na, milyen volt?
- Hát, öregem, igazad volt. A feleséged tényleg jobb.


----------



## Tharbad (2011 Április 26)

Egy férfi közlekedési balaesetet okoz, és ügyvédhez fordul segítségért.
- Ha jól értem - mondja az ügyvéd -, azt kéne bebizonyítanunk, hogy a kerékpáros akit elgázolt, 120 km/h-s sebességgel száguldott át a kereszteződésen, és a macska ami ekkor szaladt át az úton, akkora volt, hogy akadályozta a látását...


----------



## sery78 (2011 Április 26)

jelen


----------



## Tharbad (2011 Április 26)

A per előtt az ügyvéd biztosítja a gazdát, hogy nyerni fog.
- Nem segítene a dolgon, ha küldenék a bírónak egy-két kacsát? - kérdezi a gazda.
- Ó, egek! Eszébe ne jusson - feleli az ügyvéd. - Ezzel csak ártana magának, a bíró megvesztegetési kísérletnek tekintené.
A tárgyalás után az ügyvéd gratulál ügyfelének, amiért felmentették:
- No látja, ugye megmondtam, hogy megnyerem magának a pert.
- Valóban - így a gazda - de azért én elküldtem azt a két kacsát a másik fickó nevében.


----------



## gigus22 (2011 Április 26)

gigus22 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Nem tudom, hirtelen miről is írhatnék.


Nagyon jó az oldal sok hasznos dolgot lehet találni


----------



## Tharbad (2011 Április 26)

A tárgyaláson az ügyész előterjeszti a vádat:
- Bűnösnek tartom a vádlottat betörés elkövetésében, mert megtalálták nála a betöréshez szükséges szerszámokat.
- Ha ez bizonyíték - szól közbe a vádlott - akkor akár házasságtöréssel is vádolhatnak!


----------



## Tharbad (2011 Április 26)

Két ügyvéd bemegy egy éttermebe, leülnek, kérnek egy pohár vizet, majd kinyitják az aktatáskájukat és elővesznek egy-egy szendvicset. A pincér felháborodva mondja nekik:
- De uraim! Ez egy étterem! Itt nem ehetik a saját szendvicsüket!
A két ügyvéd egymásra néz, megvonják a vállukat, kicserélik egymás közt a szendvicseiket, majd nyugodtan elkezdenek falatozni.


----------



## Tharbad (2011 Április 26)

A fiatal pár éppen az esküvő előtti napon szenved autóbalesetet. Mindketten meghalnak és felkerülnek a mennyekbe, Szent Péter színe elé. Megkérdik tőle, hogy lehetséges lenne-e, hogy összeházasodjanak a Mennyországban?
- Jól van, várjatok itt, gondolkodjatok el azon, tényleg szeretnétek-e házastársak lenni. Nemsokára visszajövök, ha még akkor is szeretitek egymást, akkor nem bánom.
6 hónap múlva Szent Péter végre megjelenik egy pappal az oldalán:
- Na, gyermekeim, hogyan döntöttetek?
- Még mindig szeretjük egymást, és szeretnénk összeházasodni! - mondja a fiú. - De azt azért megkérdezném, ha mégsem sikerül a házasság, úgye elválhatunk?
- Az lehetetlen! - mondja Szent Péter. - Hat hónapba telt, mire találtam itt fent egy papot! Mit gondolsz, mikorra találnék itt egy válóperes ügyvédet?


----------



## gigus22 (2011 Április 26)

gigus22 írta:


> Nagyon jó az oldal sok hasznos dolgot lehet találni


A feldühödött tábornok összetrombitáltatja a helyőrséget, és közli, hogy amennyiben huszonnégy órán belül nem kerül elő a felesége eltűnt gyémántgyűrűje, mindenkit hadbíróság elé állíttat. Izgatott kutatás indul meg minden eredmény nélkül. Végül a beijedt katonák beráncigálnak az utcáról egy dülöngélő részeget. Az persze tagad mindent. Hogy gyorsabban haladjanak a "nyomozással", fejjel lefelé belelógatják az udvar közepén lévő kútba. Mindhiába. Már éppen fel akarják adni, amikor az éppen felhúzott csöpögő áldozat mégiscsak megszólal:
- Fiúk, tényleg hívjatok inkább valami búvárt. Én akárhogy meresztem odalent a szemem, nem találok semmit.


----------



## gigus22 (2011 Április 26)

gigus22 írta:


> A feldühödött tábornok összetrombitáltatja a helyőrséget, és közli, hogy amennyiben huszonnégy órán belül nem kerül elő a felesége eltűnt gyémántgyűrűje, mindenkit hadbíróság elé állíttat. Izgatott kutatás indul meg minden eredmény nélkül. Végül a beijedt katonák beráncigálnak az utcáról egy dülöngélő részeget. Az persze tagad mindent. Hogy gyorsabban haladjanak a "nyomozással", fejjel lefelé belelógatják az udvar közepén lévő kútba. Mindhiába. Már éppen fel akarják adni, amikor az éppen felhúzott csöpögő áldozat mégiscsak megszólal:
> - Fiúk, tényleg hívjatok inkább valami búvárt. Én akárhogy meresztem odalent a szemem, nem találok semmit.



*Egy rendőrvicc:*

A rendőr lemegy az aluljáróba, odamegy a kávéautomatához, bedobja a pénzt, kijön a kávé, megissza. Majd többször megismétli ezt a mechanizmust. Fél óra múlva az aluljárót átéri a sor a rendőr mögött, aki még mindig megszállottan dobálja be a pénzt és issza a kávékat. Egy kisfiú odamegy hozzá a sor végéről:
- Rendőr bácsi, húzzál már a francba! Ez a sok ember itt mind rád vár.
Mire a rendőr:
- Tűnés innen! Amíg nyerek. addig itt más nem játszik!


----------



## gigus22 (2011 Április 26)

gigus22 írta:


> *Egy rendőrvicc:*
> 
> A rendőr lemegy az aluljáróba, odamegy a kávéautomatához, bedobja a pénzt, kijön a kávé, megissza. Majd többször megismétli ezt a mechanizmust. Fél óra múlva az aluljárót átéri a sor a rendőr mögött, aki még mindig megszállottan dobálja be a pénzt és issza a kávékat. Egy kisfiú odamegy hozzá a sor végéről:
> - Rendőr bácsi, húzzál már a francba! Ez a sok ember itt mind rád vár.
> ...




A gyerekteve faggatja az apját:
- Apa miért van nekünk ilyen hosszú szőrünk?
- Hogy beolvadjunk a sivatag színébe, és az ellenségeink ne tudjanak felismerni.
- És miért van ilyen nagy patánk?
- Hogy ne égesse a sivatag forró homokja a talpunkat.
- Na és miért van púp a hátunkon?
- Hogy vizet tartalékoljunk benne a sivatagi szárazság idején.
- Értem. Csak azt nem, hogy akkor mi a fenét keresünk itt, az állatkertben?


----------



## gigus22 (2011 Április 26)

gigus22 írta:


> A gyerekteve faggatja az apját:
> - Apa miért van nekünk ilyen hosszú szőrünk?
> - Hogy beolvadjunk a sivatag színébe, és az ellenségeink ne tudjanak felismerni.
> - És miért van ilyen nagy patánk?
> ...


----------



## gigus22 (2011 Április 26)

gigus22 írta:


>


A medve, a farkas, a róka és a nyuszika beleesnek egy gödörbe, és nem tudnak kimászni. Végül éhségükben úgy határoznak, hogy a leggyengébb állatot fel kell áldozni. A nyuszika megszólal:
- Senki ne merje bántani a medvét!


----------



## gigus22 (2011 Április 26)

gigus22 írta:


> A medve, a farkas, a róka és a nyuszika beleesnek egy gödörbe, és nem tudnak kimászni. Végül éhségükben úgy határoznak, hogy a leggyengébb állatot fel kell áldozni. A nyuszika megszólal:
> - Senki ne merje bántani a medvét!




A skót a nászútján vesz egy tábla csokoládét. Az egyik felét a feleségének adja, a másikat pedig gondosan visszacsomagolja és a zsebébe teszi.
- Miért teszed el? - kérdezi az ifjú feleség.
- Jó lesz a gyerekeknek - feleli a skót.


----------



## gigus22 (2011 Április 26)

gigus22 írta:


> A skót a nászútján vesz egy tábla csokoládét. Az egyik felét a feleségének adja, a másikat pedig gondosan visszacsomagolja és a zsebébe teszi.
> - Miért teszed el? - kérdezi az ifjú feleség.
> - Jó lesz a gyerekeknek - feleli a skót.


Két skót járja az erdőt. Az egyikre rájön a szükség, és elvonul egy fa mögé. Pár perc múlva kiszól a barátjának:
- Te, van nálad egy kis papír?
- Ugyan már - szól vissza a barátja -, ne légy olyan fukar, hagyd ott!


----------



## gigus22 (2011 Április 26)

gigus22 írta:


> Két skót járja az erdőt. Az egyikre rájön a szükség, és elvonul egy fa mögé. Pár perc múlva kiszól a barátjának:
> - Te, van nálad egy kis papír?
> - Ugyan már - szól vissza a barátja -, ne légy olyan fukar, hagyd ott!


*Ez volt az utolsó mondata valakinek:*

Ez az erdő tökéletesen veszélytelen!


----------



## gigus22 (2011 Április 26)

gigus22 írta:


> *Ez volt az utolsó mondata valakinek:*
> 
> Ez az erdő tökéletesen veszélytelen!



*Egy közlekedési vicc:*

A vonaton két férfi ül egymással szemben. Az egyik panaszkodik a másiknak, hogy ő rosszul érzi magát, ha háttal kell ülnie a menetiránynak. A másik udvariasan felajánlja, hogy cseréljenek helyet. A vonat elindul, az udvarias utas pedig lehányja a másikat.
- Ember! Miért nem mondta, hogy maga is rosszul lesz, ha háttal ül a menetiránynak?
- Gondoltam, inkább én hányjam le magát, mint maga engem.


----------



## gigus22 (2011 Április 26)

gigus22 írta:


> *Egy közlekedési vicc:*
> 
> A vonaton két férfi ül egymással szemben. Az egyik panaszkodik a másiknak, hogy ő rosszul érzi magát, ha háttal kell ülnie a menetiránynak. A másik udvariasan felajánlja, hogy cseréljenek helyet. A vonat elindul, az udvarias utas pedig lehányja a másikat.
> - Ember! Miért nem mondta, hogy maga is rosszul lesz, ha háttal ül a menetiránynak?
> - Gondoltam, inkább én hányjam le magát, mint maga engem.


*Ez volt az utolsó mondata valakinek:*

Ezen a piroson még átérünk...


----------



## gigus22 (2011 Április 26)

gigus22 írta:


> *Ez volt az utolsó mondata valakinek:*
> 
> Ezen a piroson még átérünk...


 *Egy az állatviccek közül:*

A medve békésen eszeget a folyóparti málnásban, amikor a nyuszika elkezd neki ordibálni a széles folyó túlpartjáról:
- Medve! Medve! Gyere át! Valami nagyon jó dolgot akarok mutatni neked!
- Hagyjál békén, nyuszika, nagyon jó nekem itt a málnásban.
- De medve, én egy hihetetlenül tuti dolgot mutatok neked, gyere át!
- Kopjál le nyuszika, én nagyon jól elhelyezkedtem itt a málnásban.
- De medve, te ilyen jó dolgot még nem is láttál, megmutatom, csak gyere át!
Végül a medve átúszik a marha széles folyón, és kérdi a nyuszikát:
- Na mutasd, nyuszika, mi az a jó dolog, de úgy vigyázz, hogy tényleg nagyon jó legyen, mert megverlek!
- Nézd, medve, milyen príma málnás van a túlparton!


----------



## gigus22 (2011 Április 26)

gigus22 írta:


> *Egy az állatviccek közül:*
> 
> A medve békésen eszeget a folyóparti málnásban, amikor a nyuszika elkezd neki ordibálni a széles folyó túlpartjáról:
> - Medve! Medve! Gyere át! Valami nagyon jó dolgot akarok mutatni neked!
> ...



Két kutya megáll a cukrászda elott:
- Bejössz velem?
- De ki van írva hogy kutyáknak tilos!
- Na és? Ki tudja hogy mi olvasni is tudunk?


----------



## gigus22 (2011 Április 26)

gigus22 írta:


> két kutya megáll a cukrászda elott:
> - bejössz velem?
> - de ki van írva hogy kutyáknak tilos!
> - na és? Ki tudja hogy mi olvasni is tudunk?


:d


----------



## gigus22 (2011 Április 26)

gigus22 írta:


> :d



Az én mamám nagyon szigorú asszony, - meséli a 19 éves Gizike- ha éjfélig nem érek haza...
- Megpofoz. -vágja rá a barátnője.
- Nem. Megeszi a vacsorámat.


----------



## gigus22 (2011 Április 26)

gigus22 írta:


> Az én mamám nagyon szigorú asszony, - meséli a 19 éves Gizike- ha éjfélig nem érek haza...
> - Megpofoz. -vágja rá a barátnője.
> - Nem. Megeszi a vacsorámat.



Isten felhívja szépen sorban az embereket az egekbe egy kis kirándulásra. Mindenki kap egy kocsit, annak megfelelően hogy mennyire volt jó családtag. Kérdi az elsőt, hogy mi a bűne?
- Nyolcszor csaltam meg a feleségemet - mondja.
Na jó, ő kap egy trabantot. A másodikra kerül a sor:
- Hatszor csaltam meg a feleségemet, de megbántam.
Na jó, kap egy zsigát. A harmadikat is megkérdezi:
- Én még soha nem csaltam meg a feleségemet, bár éreztem már kísértést.
Na jó, akkor ő kap egy BMW-t. Ez így megy tovább szép sorban, míg meg nem telik az ég. Közlekednek az emberek, mikor egyszer a trabantos és a zsigás arra lesz figyelmes, hogy a BMW-s zokog a szép kocsiban.
- Mi a baj, miért sír? Hiszen egyszer sem csalta meg a feleségét.
- Igen, de az előbb láttam az asszonyt egy rolleren.


----------



## gigus22 (2011 Április 26)

gigus22 írta:


> *Egy közlekedési vicc:*
> 
> A vonaton két férfi ül egymással szemben. Az egyik panaszkodik a másiknak, hogy ő rosszul érzi magát, ha háttal kell ülnie a menetiránynak. A másik udvariasan felajánlja, hogy cseréljenek helyet. A vonat elindul, az udvarias utas pedig lehányja a másikat.
> - Ember! Miért nem mondta, hogy maga is rosszul lesz, ha háttal ül a menetiránynak?
> - Gondoltam, inkább én hányjam le magát, mint maga engem.



Az első világháborúban három hadnagy azzal jelentkezett az orvos alezredeshez, hogy szereljék le őket.
- Maga miért akar leszerelni? - kérdezi az elsőt.
- Jelentem, gyomorbeteg vagyok.
- Fél gyomorral is szolgálunk a hadseregben! - jön a rövid válasz.
- És maga? - kérdezi a másodikat.
- Jelentem, tüdőbeteg vagyok.
- Fél tüdővel is szolgálunk a hadseregben! - hangzik a válasz.
- Hát maga? - kérdezi a harmadikat.
- Jelentem, hülye vagyok.
Az orvos éppen kezdte volna a szokásos mondókáját, majd a felénél megállt és elordította magát
- Leszerelni!


----------



## gigus22 (2011 Április 26)

gigus22 írta:


> *Egy közlekedési vicc:*
> 
> A vonaton két férfi ül egymással szemben. Az egyik panaszkodik a másiknak, hogy ő rosszul érzi magát, ha háttal kell ülnie a menetiránynak. A másik udvariasan felajánlja, hogy cseréljenek helyet. A vonat elindul, az udvarias utas pedig lehányja a másikat.
> - Ember! Miért nem mondta, hogy maga is rosszul lesz, ha háttal ül a menetiránynak?
> - Gondoltam, inkább én hányjam le magát, mint maga engem.


*Ez volt az utolsó mondata valakinek:*

De jó volt ez a gombapörkölt!


----------



## gigus22 (2011 Április 26)

gigus22 írta:


> *Ez volt az utolsó mondata valakinek:*
> 
> De jó volt ez a gombapörkölt!



A kamionsofőr betér egy út menti étterembe, és rendel magának egy adag bécsi szeletet. Amikor épp nekifogna, három jól megtermett, bőrruhás motoros vagány lép be az étterembe. Egyikük se szó, se beszéd elragadja a sofőr tányérját, és átviszi a saját asztalukhoz. A férfi egyetlen mukkanás nélkül fizet és távozik.
- Figyelitek, srácok - rikkant a legnagyobb hangú vagány -, a pasas vagy teljesen beszari, vagy nem tud bunyózni.
- Valószínűleg vezetni sem tud - szól közbe a pincér -, nézzék, épp most lapított palacsintává három motorkerékpárt.


----------



## Juditka1980 (2011 Április 26)

Prima Konyha valogatas.


----------



## estruchio (2011 Április 26)

:d:d:d
:d:d:d


----------



## estruchio (2011 Április 26)

mi az barna és gőzölög?
izzad a mókus


----------



## estruchio (2011 Április 26)

adva van egy ló meg egy tehén, hogy lehet megkülönböztetni melyik ló és melyika tehén?
állísd egymás mellé őket és amelyik a ló mellett áll az a tehén


----------



## estruchio (2011 Április 26)




----------



## estruchio (2011 Április 26)

magyar standuposok nagyon viccesek


----------



## estruchio (2011 Április 26)




----------



## estruchio (2011 Április 26)

:..:kiss


----------



## klaungar (2011 Április 26)

sziasztok, mi lehet az oka annak, hogy februárban regeltem, összegyűjtöttem most a 20 hsz-t és mégsem tudok egyes témákból letölteni?


----------



## lazavasi (2011 Április 26)

hello


----------



## lazavasi (2011 Április 27)




----------



## lazavasi (2011 Április 27)

:-x


----------



## lazavasi (2011 Április 27)

4


----------



## lazavasi (2011 Április 27)

5:99:


----------



## lazavasi (2011 Április 27)

6 :11:


----------



## lazavasi (2011 Április 27)

7


----------



## lazavasi (2011 Április 27)

:222: 8


----------



## lazavasi (2011 Április 27)

kilenccc...


----------



## lazavasi (2011 Április 27)




----------



## lazavasi (2011 Április 27)




----------



## lazavasi (2011 Április 27)

:idea: 12


----------



## lazavasi (2011 Április 27)

13


----------



## lazavasi (2011 Április 27)

:444:


----------



## lazavasi (2011 Április 27)

:..:


----------



## lazavasi (2011 Április 27)

:2:


----------



## lazavasi (2011 Április 27)




----------



## lazavasi (2011 Április 27)

:--::sad:


----------



## lazavasi (2011 Április 27)

:77::!:


----------



## lazavasi (2011 Április 27)




----------



## tangee (2011 Április 27)




----------



## arachar (2011 Április 27)

Sziasztok,én új vagyok.


----------



## arachar (2011 Április 27)

Sok új ember regisztrál naponta?


----------



## arachar (2011 Április 27)

Régebben is megtaláltam már ezt az oldalt.


----------



## arachar (2011 Április 27)

Van egy ismerősöm aki a párjával Kanadában van, és vadászpilótának tanul.


----------



## arachar (2011 Április 27)




----------



## arachar (2011 Április 27)

6. üzenet


----------



## arachar (2011 Április 27)

7. üzenet


----------



## arachar (2011 Április 27)

8. üzenet


----------



## arachar (2011 Április 27)

9. üzenet


----------



## arachar (2011 Április 27)

10. üzenet


----------



## arachar (2011 Április 27)

11. üzenet


----------



## arachar (2011 Április 27)

12. üzenet


----------



## arachar (2011 Április 27)

13. üzenet


----------



## arachar (2011 Április 27)

14. üzenet


----------



## arachar (2011 Április 27)

15. üzenet


----------



## arachar (2011 Április 27)

16. üzenet


----------



## arachar (2011 Április 27)

17. üzenet


----------



## arachar (2011 Április 27)

18. üzenet


----------



## arachar (2011 Április 27)

19. üzenet


----------



## arachar (2011 Április 27)

20. üzenet


----------



## eppop (2011 Április 27)

sziasztok


----------



## eppop (2011 Április 27)

szép


----------



## eppop (2011 Április 27)

napot


----------



## eppop (2011 Április 27)

kívánok


----------



## eppop (2011 Április 27)

mindenkinek


----------



## eppop (2011 Április 27)

!


----------



## eppop (2011 Április 27)

vajon mi lehet az értelme a min. 20 üzenetnek?


----------



## eppop (2011 Április 27)

felesleges vacakolásnak gondolom...


----------



## eppop (2011 Április 27)

emiatt nem is néztem meg a valódi beszélgetéseket


----------



## eppop (2011 Április 27)

túlzottan leköt, hogy...


----------



## eppop (2011 Április 27)

... itt számolgassam a hsz-eket


----------



## eppop (2011 Április 27)

érdemi kommunikáció


----------



## eppop (2011 Április 27)

és valós involválódás nélkül


----------



## eppop (2011 Április 27)

pazarlom a biteket


----------



## eppop (2011 Április 27)

még a hsz-ek közt is várnom kell


----------



## eppop (2011 Április 27)

20 másodpercet!


----------



## eppop (2011 Április 27)

ez vmi bűvös szám errefelé


----------



## eppop (2011 Április 27)

számmisztikában vajon mit jelölhet?


----------



## tomsettil (2011 Április 27)

Hali!


----------



## tomsettil (2011 Április 27)

19


----------



## tomsettil (2011 Április 27)

18


----------



## tomsettil (2011 Április 27)

17


----------



## tomsettil (2011 Április 27)

16


----------



## tomsettil (2011 Április 27)

15


----------



## tomsettil (2011 Április 27)

14


----------



## tomsettil (2011 Április 27)

13


----------



## tomsettil (2011 Április 27)

12


----------



## tomsettil (2011 Április 27)

11


----------



## tomsettil (2011 Április 27)

10


----------



## tomsettil (2011 Április 27)

9


----------



## tomsettil (2011 Április 27)

8


----------



## tomsettil (2011 Április 27)

7


----------



## tomsettil (2011 Április 27)

6


----------



## tomsettil (2011 Április 27)

5


----------



## tomsettil (2011 Április 27)

4


----------



## tomsettil (2011 Április 27)

3


----------



## tomsettil (2011 Április 27)

2


----------



## tomsettil (2011 Április 27)

1


----------



## nreg (2011 Április 27)

*napraforgo3*

Jó!


----------



## nreg (2011 Április 27)

*kucmorgo*

Jó!


----------



## nreg (2011 Április 27)

*szuzse, kenguru*

oké!


----------



## nreg (2011 Április 27)

*kenguru*

oké!


----------



## nreg (2011 Április 27)

*kucmorgo*

köszi!


----------



## nreg (2011 Április 27)

*kenguru*

köszi!


----------



## nreg (2011 Április 27)

*gitta7*

klassz


----------



## nreg (2011 Április 27)

jó


----------



## nreg (2011 Április 27)

köszi


----------



## nreg (2011 Április 27)

virág


----------



## nreg (2011 Április 27)

kállóy


----------



## nreg (2011 Április 27)

baba


----------



## nreg (2011 Április 27)

dumcsi


----------



## nreg (2011 Április 27)

torta


----------



## nreg (2011 Április 27)

cuki


----------



## nreg (2011 Április 27)

citi


----------



## nreg (2011 Április 27)

ötletek


----------



## nreg (2011 Április 27)

tőzsde


----------



## nreg (2011 Április 27)

blog


----------



## nreg (2011 Április 27)

savasság


----------



## CyberApo (2011 Április 27)

Üdv!


----------



## CyberApo (2011 Április 27)

sajnos nem értem mi ennek a lényege és azt sem miért nem lehet simán tölteni.


----------



## CyberApo (2011 Április 27)

Azért köszönöm a lehetőséget


----------



## CyberApo (2011 Április 27)

Szia!


----------



## CyberApo (2011 Április 27)

ha itt írkálok összejön a pontom?


----------



## CyberApo (2011 Április 27)

vagy máshol kell írnom?


----------



## CyberApo (2011 Április 27)

köszi!


----------



## CyberApo (2011 Április 27)

most mennem kell.


----------



## CyberApo (2011 Április 27)

majd vissza nézek újra


----------



## CyberApo (2011 Április 27)

Ł


----------



## nreg (2011 Április 27)




----------



## tibi2 (2011 Április 27)

*Pontok*

Én is ezen gondolkodom


----------



## tibi2 (2011 Április 27)

*pont*

2


----------



## tibi2 (2011 Április 27)

3


----------



## tibi2 (2011 Április 27)

4


----------



## tibi2 (2011 Április 27)

5


----------



## tibi2 (2011 Április 27)

6


----------



## tibi2 (2011 Április 27)

7


----------



## tibi2 (2011 Április 27)

8


----------



## tibi2 (2011 Április 27)

9


----------



## tibi2 (2011 Április 27)

*Ezt mindenki így csinálja ?*

10


----------



## tibi2 (2011 Április 27)

11


----------



## tibi2 (2011 Április 27)

12


----------



## tibi2 (2011 Április 27)

13


----------



## tibi2 (2011 Április 27)

14


----------



## tibi2 (2011 Április 27)

15


----------



## tibi2 (2011 Április 27)

16


----------



## tibi2 (2011 Április 27)

17


----------



## tibi2 (2011 Április 27)

*Köszi !*

18


----------



## tibi2 (2011 Április 27)

*Már csak kettő*

19


----------



## tibi2 (2011 Április 27)

*És az utolsó*

20


----------



## tibi2 (2011 Április 27)

*Segítség*

Szerinted a kutyából lessz -e szalonna ?


----------



## tibi2 (2011 Április 27)

*Szia !*

Én már írtam 20* remélem meg van !


----------



## tibi2 (2011 Április 27)

*Egy kérdés ?*

Szerintetek mi a különbség a férfi és a nő között ?


Válasz : A férfiaknak mindig ugyan az a két tojás van a lába között


----------



## rettego79 (2011 Április 27)

1


----------



## rettego79 (2011 Április 27)

2


----------



## rettego79 (2011 Április 27)

3


----------



## rettego79 (2011 Április 27)

4


----------



## rettego79 (2011 Április 27)

5


----------



## rettego79 (2011 Április 27)

6


----------



## rettego79 (2011 Április 27)

7


----------



## rettego79 (2011 Április 27)

8


----------



## rettego79 (2011 Április 27)

9


----------



## rettego79 (2011 Április 27)

10


----------



## rettego79 (2011 Április 27)

11


----------



## rettego79 (2011 Április 27)

12


----------



## rettego79 (2011 Április 27)

13


----------



## igyalis (2011 Április 27)

Szia!


----------



## rettego79 (2011 Április 27)

14


----------



## igyalis (2011 Április 27)

Köszi a lehetőséget.


----------



## rettego79 (2011 Április 27)

Szia!


----------



## igyalis (2011 Április 27)

Nekem már csak 3.


----------



## rettego79 (2011 Április 27)

15


----------



## rettego79 (2011 Április 27)

Nekem is már csak 4


----------



## igyalis (2011 Április 27)

Illetve elnéztem, nekem már itt a kánaán.


----------



## rettego79 (2011 Április 27)

16


----------



## rettego79 (2011 Április 27)

Grat!


----------



## rettego79 (2011 Április 27)

17


----------



## rettego79 (2011 Április 27)

18


----------



## igyalis (2011 Április 27)

De még egyet a biztonság kedvéért. Elvégre ne kerget a tatár.


----------



## igyalis (2011 Április 27)

Köszi, és ahogy látom neked is mehet: GRAT!!!


----------



## rettego79 (2011 Április 27)

19


----------



## igyalis (2011 Április 27)

Ez medvebőrös lett. Húzz bele!


----------



## rettego79 (2011 Április 27)

Valamiért még mindig nem enged :S


----------



## rettego79 (2011 Április 27)

:d


----------



## celebre (2011 Április 27)

Én csak beköszönnék!


----------



## csibecsabi (2011 Április 27)

sziasztok


----------



## igyalis (2011 Április 27)

sziasztok, visszatértem.


----------



## kata920606 (2011 Április 27)

20.


----------



## kata920606 (2011 Április 27)

19.


----------



## kata920606 (2011 Április 27)

18.


----------



## ankapanka (2011 Április 27)

helló! Én már 2007-ben regisztráltam, de csak most fedeztem fel micsoda lehetőség ez a hely értékes emberek megismeréséhez, beszélgetésre és egyéb hasznos és szép dolog felfedezéséhez. Az aprópó ami miatt erre tévedtem egyetlen matematika dolgozat letöltési lehetősége amihez még 17 hozzászólást kell gyűjtenem, de nem bánom. Szerintem máskor is ellátogatok majd ide


----------



## kata920606 (2011 Április 27)

17.


----------



## kata920606 (2011 Április 27)

16.


----------



## kata920606 (2011 Április 27)

15.


----------



## kata920606 (2011 Április 27)

14.


----------



## kata920606 (2011 Április 27)

13.


----------



## kata920606 (2011 Április 27)

12.


----------



## ankapanka (2011 Április 27)

Lehet, hogy lustának gondoltok, de csak futólag olvastam el a szabályzatot, mik ezek a számok? számolgatjátok, a hozzászólásaitokat? Milyen gyakran lehet hozzászólást küldeni? Aki online állapotban van, megtenné, hogy két mondatban tájékoztat a lényegről, ha nem túl nagy kérés...Az esetleges válaszokat előre is köszönöm


----------



## kata920606 (2011 Április 27)

11.


----------



## kata920606 (2011 Április 27)

Szia. Én speciel igyekszem minél hamarabb összegyűjteni a 20 szükséges hozzászólást. Ezért számolgatok itt magamban. Egyébként akármilyen gyakran lehet hozzászólni, azt hiszem 2 hozzászólás között csak 20 mp-nek kell eltelnie.


----------



## ankapanka (2011 Április 27)

Lehet hogy kicsit türelmetlenül fogom fel a dolgot?


----------



## kata920606 (2011 Április 27)

9.


----------



## kata920606 (2011 Április 27)

Miért is?


----------



## ankapanka (2011 Április 27)

Hát jó, és ezt a rendszer normális hozzászólásként kezeli? Mármint a számolgatást...Mert ha igen akkor lehet,hogy ez a legjobb ötlet és követlek


----------



## kata920606 (2011 Április 27)

13?


----------



## ankapanka (2011 Április 27)

Egyébként ha már így összehozott a sors, te milyen szándékkal regisztráltál ide, ha nem vagyok túl indiszkrét persze csak akkor válaszolj


----------



## kata920606 (2011 Április 27)

Igen, teljesen normális hozzászólásként veszi.


----------



## kata920606 (2011 Április 27)

Néhány könyvet szeretnék letölteni.


----------



## kata920606 (2011 Április 27)

Már korábban rátaláltam erre az oldalra, csak eddig nem vettem a fáradságot, hogy regisztráljak, de van az oldalon 1-2 könyv, ami nagyon érdekel.


----------



## ankapanka (2011 Április 27)

Hát nem semmi oldal ez az már egyszer biztos, ilyen szabályzattal még életemben nem találkoztam, pedig regisztrálva vagyok jó pár oldalon  Akkor követlek ha nem bánod, bár amint látom hamarosan meg lesz a 20 neked és akkor biztos itt hagysz engem


----------



## kata920606 (2011 Április 27)

Már nem tudom, hol tartottam a számolásnál.


----------



## ankapanka (2011 Április 27)

szóval akkor 10


----------



## ankapanka (2011 Április 27)

én látom a kis négyzetecskében a nevednél, ott 18-nál tartasz


----------



## kata920606 (2011 Április 27)

Nem sietek sehová. Bár 2 napig még nem töltögethetek. Addig nézelődőm, hogy mi is lesz az amit elsőként szeretnék olvasni.


----------



## ankapanka (2011 Április 27)

bal sarok, rögtön a státusz alatt. Megtaláltad?


----------



## kata920606 (2011 Április 27)

Igen, én is látom csak mindig amikor elküldök egy hozzászólást eltűnik az utolsó 4-5 hozzászólásom, és ez kicsit bezavar.


----------



## ankapanka (2011 Április 27)

Lehet, hogy rögtön moderálva leszek, de vannak más hasznos oldalak ahol kevésbé szigorúak a szabályok, és több százezer könyv van fent, én onnan szoktam letölteni könyveket. Ha érdekel, kiderítem hogyan kell privit küldeni és használhatod a belépő nevemet, jelszavamat is akár hozzá OTT. Érdekel?


----------



## kata920606 (2011 Április 27)

Persze, érdekel. Megköszönném.


----------



## zscsomos (2011 Április 27)

Hello mindenki!kiss


----------



## ankapanka (2011 Április 27)

Hűű tényleg, ez engem is kicsit irritál, hogy nem látom az utolsó választ csak az enyémet és a tiéd csak akkor jelenik meg, ha én is küldök valamit


----------



## kata920606 (2011 Április 27)

Ugye? Akkor nem velem van a gond. Megnyugodtam


----------



## kata920606 (2011 Április 27)

zscsomos írta:


> Hello mindenki!kiss




Szia. Jó gyűjtögetést.


----------



## ankapanka (2011 Április 27)

Ha rákattintok a nevedre akkor megjelenik hogy e-mail küldése kata....-nak, oda megírom. De arra nagyon szépen megkérlek így ismeretlenül, hogy ne változtasd meg a jelszót majd, bízok benned


----------



## kata920606 (2011 Április 27)

Rendben, köszönöm.


----------



## ankapanka (2011 Április 27)

Hogy csinálsz ilyen huncut smile-kat? A beírásnál hol bújkálnak "ők"?


----------



## kata920606 (2011 Április 27)

Csak simán lenyomom a : ) billentyűket, persze szóköz nélkül, és akkor előbújnak.


----------



## ankapanka (2011 Április 27)

A tétlen smile-k megvannak, na de olyanok mint az előző hozzászólónak akik ott cuppantgatják egymást. Rájuk gondoltam


----------



## kata920606 (2011 Április 27)

Oké, megint eltűntek az üzeneteim.


----------



## ankapanka (2011 Április 27)

Majd meglesznek ! Elküldtem neked a címet a könyvekhez, jó nézelődést


----------



## brown_h (2011 Április 27)

vannak itt nagyszerű dolgok, de akkor most kezdjek összeszedni 20 hsz-t magamnak, hogy le is tölthessek?


----------



## ankapanka (2011 Április 27)

most elkezdem megköszönni az üzeneteidet, hátha az is számít majd valamihez, ezzel legalább előbbre legyünk


----------



## kata920606 (2011 Április 27)

Pontosan.


----------



## ankapanka (2011 Április 27)

Hát persze, én is most kezdtem bele pár perce már is életreszóló barátságokat kötöttem )) Na gyerünk mondd el te miért regisztráltál ide, ez már is egy lépés a célodhoz


----------



## kata920606 (2011 Április 27)

Köszi. Egyébként ha idézel vkit, akkor feljönnek a smiley lehetőségek, és ha a még több-re kattintassz, akkor kiad jó néhány kódot.


----------



## ankapanka (2011 Április 27)

*kis sárga dinnyék *



zscsomos írta:


> Hello mindenki!kiss


 hoppá itt vannak a huncut smile-k


----------



## brown_h (2011 Április 27)

könyveket keresgéltem és itt találtam is néhány szimpatikusat


----------



## ankapanka (2011 Április 27)

Te már 28-nál tartasz, tök jó pénteken már töltheted ami kell, talán...


----------



## brown_h (2011 Április 27)

és letöltenék egyet-kettőt, ezért regisztráltam


----------



## ankapanka (2011 Április 27)

Én pedig egy ötödikes feladatsort szeretnék letölteni, ezért nyomulok itt ezerrel, remélem sikerülni fog még a héten, mert sürgős lenne


----------



## kata920606 (2011 Április 27)

Jaja, csak az időzítés rossz, mert mostanában elvileg elfoglalt lennék, csak ha elkezdek olvasni egy könyvet, nem nagyon tudom letenni, és így a fontosabb teendők majd háttérbe szorulnak. De ez van.


----------



## ankapanka (2011 Április 27)

Mindig arra van ideje az embernek amire akarja. AKARD


----------



## kata920606 (2011 Április 27)

Úgy lesz.


----------



## ankapanka (2011 Április 27)

brown_h írta:


> és letöltenék egyet-kettőt, ezért regisztráltam


 hát így sosem lesz meg a sok hozzászólásod, kb. fél percenként üzenhetsz, szóval légy aktívabb a könyvek kedvéért


----------



## ankapanka (2011 Április 27)

Szerintetek mi a jelentősége annak hogy megköszöngeti az ember a másik válaszát, lehet, hogy majd lesz valami olyan hely vagy fórum, ahol ettől teszik függővé a csatlakozásunkat...kinézem az oldal üzemeltetőiből...siiiiimáááán


----------



## kata920606 (2011 Április 27)

Milyen könyveket keresel, egyébként?


----------



## kata920606 (2011 Április 27)

Fogalmam sincs, mi a célja.


----------



## brown_h (2011 Április 27)

ankapanka írta:


> hát így sosem lesz meg a sok hozzászólásod, kb. fél percenként üzenhetsz, szóval légy aktívabb a könyvek kedvéért


 
azért ráérek, mert a két nap is egy szigorú határ


----------



## ankapanka (2011 Április 27)

mindegy én megköszönlek, hadd lássák milyen illedelmes vagyok


----------



## brown_h (2011 Április 27)

ja, meg közben dolgozni is kellene


----------



## ankapanka (2011 Április 27)

az ráér, azt akármelyik főnök megértheti, hogy csak a kulturális fejlődésünk érdekében vagyunk itt ezen az oldalon. Az pedig csak az ő javukat szolgálja majd, ha kiokosodunk egy-egy könyvből. Ha valakire rápirít a főnöke, irányítsa át hozzám, majd én elbeszélgetek vele az élet lényegéről


----------



## brown_h (2011 Április 27)

Pontosítanék: nem közben kellene dolgozni, hanem helyette...


----------



## kata920606 (2011 Április 27)

brown_h írta:


> Pontosítanék: nem közben kellene dolgozni, hanem helyette...



Akkor ezzel nem csak én vagyok így.


----------



## ankapanka (2011 Április 27)

brown_h írta:


> Pontosítanék: nem közben kellene dolgozni, hanem helyette...


Na de rajtad látszik hogy közben is tudsz dolgozni:444:


----------



## brown_h (2011 Április 27)

ezt nagyon szépen és pontosan mondtad! 
a kulturális fejlődésünk fontossága felbecsülhetetlen!


----------



## ankapanka (2011 Április 27)

Na látod, ez itt tulajdonképpen nem naplopás - ahogy esetleg egy-egy főnök azt értékelné - hanem az ő és a cég érdeke. Egyértelmű!


----------



## yamaha psr 450 (2011 Április 27)

én is szeretnék már hozzászólni mert kellene yamaha psr 450 re stylusok. Én még kezdő vagyok de szeretek vele foglalkozni és jó is vele foglalkozni. Otthon is azt mondják hogy inkább ezzel foglalkozzak mint a csavargással mert ha valaki ezt elkezdi hát......sokra viheti ha van hozzá tehetsége.


----------



## brown_h (2011 Április 27)

azt még át kell gondolnom alaposan, hogy mennyiben a cég érdeke, ha én x darabbal több sci-fit, történelmi regényt, krimit, stb. olvasok


----------



## yamaha psr 450 (2011 Április 27)

üdv minden kezdő és haladó zenésznek!!!


----------



## ankapanka (2011 Április 27)

hát ehhez még hozzászólni sem tudunk, vagy igen kata? brown? én biztos nem


----------



## brown_h (2011 Április 27)

yamaha? stylus?
sajnos nem tudok hozzászólni.


----------



## ankapanka (2011 Április 27)

brown_h írta:


> azt még át kell gondolnom alaposan, hogy mennyiben a cég érdeke, ha én x darabbal több sci-fit, történelmi regényt, krimit, stb. olvasok


 nincs mit ezen átgondolni. A történelemből épül a ma, a sci-fikből meg a jővő, egy jól menő cég mindkettőt szem előtt tartja


----------



## ankapanka (2011 Április 27)

ankapanka írta:


> nincs mit ezen átgondolni. A történelemből épül a ma, a sci-fikből meg a jővő, egy jól menő cég mindkettőt szem előtt tartja


A krimit kihagytam, de hát az meg a jelen


----------



## brown_h (2011 Április 27)

Köszönöm! Minden világos


----------



## kata920606 (2011 Április 27)

ankapanka írta:


> hát ehhez még hozzászólni sem tudunk, vagy igen kata? brown? én biztos nem



Én még annyira sem.


----------



## ankapanka (2011 Április 27)

a praktikus gondolkodás fontos egy irodai alkalmazott számára (is), szóval ezekből a könyvekből továbbképzed magad oszt kész, a témakörök önmagukért beszélnek: krimi, történelem, sci-fi


----------



## kata920606 (2011 Április 27)

ankapanka írta:


> A krimit kihagytam, de hát az meg a jelen



Azt kifelejtetted, hogy a krimi olvasás fejleszti a kis szürke agysejteket, ami a hatékonyabb munkavégzés miatt szintén csak a főnök segítségére van.


----------



## ankapanka (2011 Április 27)

Úgy néz ki mennem kell, sajnos a rabszolga tartás még nem halt ki és a rabszolgatartók csak ritkán beszélik ugyanazt a nyelvet mint én, biztos csak emiatt nem értik meg a fennkölt célt, amit itt a gép előtt el akarunk érni. Remélem sikerül nektek is összeszedni a 20 hozzászólásotokat. Lehet, hogy többet már nem tudok ugyanide ellátogatni, mert most is csak véletlenül sikerült erre a fórumra akadnom, szóval mindenkinek további jó töltögetést. SZIASZTOK!


----------



## kata920606 (2011 Április 27)

Szia.


----------



## moldi2 (2011 Április 27)

fantasztikus


----------



## brown_h (2011 Április 27)

szia!


----------



## moldi2 (2011 Április 27)

annyira


----------



## moldi2 (2011 Április 27)

jó


----------



## moldi2 (2011 Április 27)

ez


----------



## moldi2 (2011 Április 27)

az


----------



## moldi2 (2011 Április 27)

oldal


----------



## moldi2 (2011 Április 27)

itt


----------



## moldi2 (2011 Április 27)

meg-


----------



## moldi2 (2011 Április 27)

lál-


----------



## moldi2 (2011 Április 27)

ha-


----------



## moldi2 (2011 Április 27)

tó


----------



## moldi2 (2011 Április 27)

köszönet minden anyagért


----------



## Parem (2011 Április 27)

Király


----------



## miskazsuzska (2011 Április 27)

Üdv!!!!!


----------



## miskazsuzska (2011 Április 27)

Hello mindenki...


----------



## JonGeorg (2011 Április 27)

Üdv Mindenkinek!
Örülök, hogy itt lehetek  !!!


----------



## Tarnics800 (2011 Április 27)

Sziasztok, üdvözletem küldöm a vácrátóti botanikuskertből. Ha időtök engedi, vasárnap ünnepeljük ingyenes kertvezetéssel, hogy a kert 50 éve nyitotta meg kapuit a nagyközönség előtt. Várunk mindenkit sok szeretettel 
Egy kis ízelítő: http://www.botanikuskert.hu/
Üdvözlettel
T.


----------



## Juditka1980 (2011 Április 27)

Sziasztok


----------



## Nevem (2011 Április 27)

Sziasztok


----------



## gyemant20 (2011 Április 27)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg



Köszönöm szépen! Ez egy szuper ötlet!


----------



## JRW (2011 Április 27)

Szeretnek konyvet letolteni, de csak most regisztraltam.



Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


----------



## Negro40 (2011 Április 27)

Hááát, mit is írjak?


----------



## Negro40 (2011 Április 27)

Hol kell hozzászólni?


----------



## Negro40 (2011 Április 27)

Vajon jó helyen írkálok?


----------



## sery78 (2011 Április 27)

Sziasztok!Üdv Salgótarjánból!


----------



## Negro40 (2011 Április 27)

Mikor lesz ebből 20?


----------



## Negro40 (2011 Április 27)

Szerintem most abba is hagyom


----------



## JRW (2011 Április 27)

Hogyan gyulythetek ossze minel elobb 20 hozzaszolast?


----------



## Negro40 (2011 Április 27)

Tanulnom kéne, ugyanis


----------



## JRW (2011 Április 27)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Negro40 (2011 Április 27)

Ezért kellett volna egy könyv innen


----------



## Moebius (2011 Április 27)

Negro40 írta:


> Szerintem most abba is hagyom


pedig jól haladsz


----------



## Negro40 (2011 Április 27)

Amúgy sziasztok, de miért kell ezt így megbonyolítani? 20 hozzászólás????


----------



## Moebius (2011 Április 27)

JRW írta:


> Hogyan gyulythetek ossze minel elobb 20 hozzaszolast?


gyere játszani


----------



## Negro40 (2011 Április 27)

Moebius írta:


> pedig jól haladsz


 Szerinted ez így jó?


----------



## Moebius (2011 Április 27)

Negro40 írta:


> Amúgy sziasztok, de miért kell ezt így megbonyolítani? 20 hozzászólás????


hogy kiismerd a forumot,és jó helyre irj


----------



## Negro40 (2011 Április 27)

Moebius...üdv! Aranyosnak tűnsz


----------



## Moebius (2011 Április 27)

Negro40 írta:


> Szerinted ez így jó?


igen


----------



## Negro40 (2011 Április 27)

Moebius írta:


> hogy kiismerd a forumot,és jó helyre irj


Hát ez az! Azt se tudom, jó helyen vagyok-é?


----------



## Moebius (2011 Április 27)

Negro40 írta:


> Moebius...üdv! Aranyosnak tűnsz


kösz:4:


----------



## Negro40 (2011 Április 27)

Amúgy kezd tetszeni


----------



## Moebius (2011 Április 27)

Negro40 írta:


> Hát ez az! Azt se tudom, jó helyen vagyok-é?


most jó helyen irogatx


----------



## Negro40 (2011 Április 27)

Moebius írta:


> kösz:4:



Na ezt jól megkaptam....Ezt is meg kellene találni? Ezt találtam: kiss


----------



## Moebius (2011 Április 27)

Negro40 írta:


> Amúgy kezd tetszeni


hát ha még full tag leszel.......................
könyvek és filmek áradatát töltheted le


----------



## Negro40 (2011 Április 27)

Szorít az idő.... Jaj, tanulás éjjelig?


----------



## Moebius (2011 Április 27)

\\m/


Negro40 írta:


> Na ezt jól megkaptam....Ezt is meg kellene találni? Ezt találtam: kiss


ügyi vagy


----------



## Negro40 (2011 Április 27)

Könyvek? Az jó lenne


----------



## Moebius (2011 Április 27)

Negro40 írta:


> Szorít az idő.... Jaj, tanulás éjjelig?


mit tanulsz?!vagyis mit kéne?


----------



## Negro40 (2011 Április 27)

20 hozzászólás + 48 óra? Vagy csak az egyik?


----------



## Moebius (2011 Április 27)

Negro40 írta:


> Ezért kellett volna egy könyv innen


mi a cime,átrakom datára szivesen


----------



## Negro40 (2011 Április 27)

Moebius írta:


> mit tanulsz?!vagyis mit kéne?



Kisgyermeknevelő szak, és éppen gyerekirodalom, azon belül Varró Dániel versei.
Jól hangzik?


----------



## Juditka1980 (2011 Április 27)

En is gyujtogetek. Sok szerencset mindenkinek.


----------



## Juditka1980 (2011 Április 27)

8. valasz


----------



## Juditka1980 (2011 Április 27)

9. Valasz


----------



## Juditka1980 (2011 Április 27)

10. Valasz


----------



## Moebius (2011 Április 27)

Negro40 írta:


> 20 hozzászólás + 48 óra? Vagy csak az egyik?


elvileg mind2,de bnömnek 20hsz+6 óra is elég volt


----------



## Juditka1980 (2011 Április 27)

11. Valasz


----------



## Negro40 (2011 Április 27)

Moebius írta:


> mi a cime,átrakom datára szivesen



Ari vagy, de el kell keserítselek Béna vagyok...Data: letöltő központ, vagy oldal vagy ilyesmi?
Hülyéknek is tudsz segíteni? 
Amúgy Varró Dániel: Akinek a lába hatos


----------



## Juditka1980 (2011 Április 27)

12. Valasz


----------



## Juditka1980 (2011 Április 27)

13. Valasz


----------



## Juditka1980 (2011 Április 27)

14. Valasz


----------



## Juditka1980 (2011 Április 27)

15. Valasz


----------



## Juditka1980 (2011 Április 27)

16. Valasz


----------



## Juditka1980 (2011 Április 27)

17. Valasz


----------



## Juditka1980 (2011 Április 27)

18. Valasz


----------



## Juditka1980 (2011 Április 27)

19. Valasz


----------



## Negro40 (2011 Április 27)

Juditka1980 írta:


> 11. Valasz



Jól haladsz


----------



## Juditka1980 (2011 Április 27)

es a 20.


----------



## Negro40 (2011 Április 27)

Ez a 20.


----------



## Juditka1980 (2011 Április 27)

Koszi eppen ebedszuneten vagyok. Raerek.


----------



## JRW (2011 Április 27)

Koszi Melitta


----------



## Juditka1980 (2011 Április 27)

Neked is Gratula Negro!!!


----------



## JRW (2011 Április 27)

Jelen


----------



## Moebius (2011 Április 27)

Negro40 írta:


> Kisgyermeknevelő szak, és éppen gyerekirodalom, azon belül Varró Dániel versei.
> Jól hangzik?


http://canadahun.com/forum/showthread.php?p=2544026&highlight=Varr%F3+D%E1niel+versei#post2544026




hol láttad a könyvet?én nem látom 
csak itt a pár versét


----------



## Negro40 (2011 Április 27)

Juditka1980 írta:


> Neked is Gratula Negro!!!




Köszi, viszont


----------



## Moebius (2011 Április 27)

Negro40 írta:


> Ez a 20.


menj,probálj letölteni


----------



## Negro40 (2011 Április 27)

Moebius írta:


> http://canadahun.com/forum/showthread.php?p=2544026&highlight=Varr%F3+D%E1niel+versei#post2544026
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Köszi, nagy segítség ez is!!! A könyv talán itt: http://canadahun.com/forum/showthread.php?p=2836209


----------



## brown_h (2011 Április 27)

ideje volna már a 20-at elérnem


----------



## Moebius (2011 Április 27)

Negro40 írta:


> Ari vagy, de el kell keserítselek Béna vagyok...Data: letöltő központ, vagy oldal vagy ilyesmi?
> Hülyéknek is tudsz segíteni?
> Amúgy Varró Dániel: Akinek a lába hatos


a data letöltőhely,igen


----------



## brown_h (2011 Április 27)

Juditka1980 írta:


> Koszi eppen ebedszuneten vagyok. Raerek.



ha most van ebédszüneted, akkor az inkább a keleti part, mint a nyugati, azt hiszem


----------



## Moebius (2011 Április 27)

Negro40 írta:


> Köszi, nagy segítség ez is!!! A könyv talán itt: http://canadahun.com/forum/showthread.php?p=2836209


azon az oldalon nincs,a kereső nem mutat letöltést


----------



## Negro40 (2011 Április 27)

Moebius írta:


> menj,probálj letölteni



Sajna nem enged.


----------



## Negro40 (2011 Április 27)

Moebius írta:


> azon az oldalon nincs,a kereső nem mutat letöltést



Azért köszi, használható az is, amit küldtél!
Köszönöm, hogy segítettél, támogattál, de most böngészem, amiket küldtél....aztán tanulás.
Szia, szép napot!


----------



## Moebius (2011 Április 27)

Negro40 írta:


> Sajna nem enged.


mindjárt irom a linket,megvan!


----------



## Moebius (2011 Április 27)

http://data.hu/get/3769305/Akinek_a_laba_hatos.PDF


----------



## Moebius (2011 Április 27)

rákatt és letölt,nem bonyolult


----------



## 998745 (2011 Április 27)

szisztok


----------



## 998745 (2011 Április 27)

bocsi, de szükségem volna a 20 hsz.re.


----------



## 998745 (2011 Április 27)

nem teljesen értm, hogy hogy működik


----------



## Moebius (2011 Április 27)

998745 írta:


> szisztok


üdv


----------



## 998745 (2011 Április 27)

de próbálom


----------



## 998745 (2011 Április 27)

megfejteni


----------



## 998745 (2011 Április 27)

..


----------



## Moebius (2011 Április 27)

998745 írta:


> nem teljesen értm, hogy hogy működik


20 hozzászolás és + 2 nap várakozás után tudsz letölteni,ezen mit nem értesz


----------



## Moebius (2011 Április 27)

998745 írta:


> bocsi, de szükségem volna a 20 hsz.re.


ide bármit irhatsz


----------



## 998745 (2011 Április 27)

...


----------



## 998745 (2011 Április 27)

a két nap rég megvan, a 20 hsz-t nem teljesen értem, főleg úgy, hogy ide irányítanak (mint lehetőség)


----------



## Moebius (2011 Április 27)

998745 írta:


> a két nap rég megvan, a 20 hsz-t nem teljesen értem, főleg úgy, hogy ide irányítanak (mint lehetőség)


igen,hogy ne offolj,ne fölöslegesen irogass


----------



## 998745 (2011 Április 27)

kicsit furcsa a/dev/nul -ba irogatni, de legyen


----------



## Moebius (2011 Április 27)

kitartás


----------



## 998745 (2011 Április 27)

Moebius írta:


> igen,hogy ne offolj,ne fölöslegesen irogass



ok ok köszi


----------



## 998745 (2011 Április 27)

11


----------



## Szabina_92 (2011 Április 27)

A hadseregben:
- Kovács honvéd, álljon fel!
- Jelentem, ez akkor sem fog menni, ha az őrmester úr miniszoknyában vezényel!


----------



## 998745 (2011 Április 27)

12


----------



## Szabina_92 (2011 Április 27)

))


----------



## 998745 (2011 Április 27)

ok


----------



## Szabina_92 (2011 Április 27)

A hadseregben:
- Kovács honvéd, álljon fel!
- Jelentem, ez akkor sem fog menni, ha az őrmester úr miniszoknyában vezényel!


----------



## Szabina_92 (2011 Április 27)

ok..


----------



## Moebius (2011 Április 27)

Jó éjt


----------



## Szabina_92 (2011 Április 27)

d ez mire jo?)


----------



## 998745 (2011 Április 27)

jó ötlet


----------



## Szabina_92 (2011 Április 27)

helyes..


----------



## Szabina_92 (2011 Április 27)

1


----------



## 998745 (2011 Április 27)

Két vadász ül a magaslesen. Az egyik a távcsövével kémleli a tájat:
- Te, az nem a te házad az út mellett?
- De az enyém.
- Te, az nem a postás biciklije a kerítésnek támasztva?
- De az .
- Te, az nem a nejed a postással az ágyban?
Nézi a másik vadász:
- De komám az bizony az ! Te nagyon jó lövő vagy, megtennéd, hogy a
nejemet fejbelövöd, a postást meg tökön?
Az első vadász belenéz a puska távcsövébe, majd megszólal:
- Te, komám, úgy látom, hogy az most egy lövésből is menni fog.....


----------



## Szabina_92 (2011 Április 27)

2


----------



## 998745 (2011 Április 27)

jó éjt


----------



## Szabina_92 (2011 Április 27)

3


----------



## 998745 (2011 Április 27)

ancsi küld Juliskának egy levelet:
- Este gyere ki a szalmakazalhoz, meg akarlak dugni!
Juliska visszaír:
- A célzást megértettem, ott leszek.


----------



## Szabina_92 (2011 Április 27)

4


----------



## 998745 (2011 Április 27)

Hatalmas buli után így szól a férj a feleségnek:
- Nagyon berúgtam az éjjel, és nem emlékszem, veled dugtam-e a kamrában?
- Hánykor ?


----------



## Szabina_92 (2011 Április 27)

5


----------



## Szabina_92 (2011 Április 27)

6


----------



## Szabina_92 (2011 Április 27)

7


----------



## 998745 (2011 Április 27)

Egy filozófia professzor kiállt az osztály elé.
Amikor elkezdődött az óra, minden kommentár nélkül elővett egy üres befőttes
üveget és megtöltötte 4-5 cm-es KÖVEKKEL. Majd megkérdezte a diákokat, hogy
megtelt e az üveg.
A diákok egyetértettek, hogy igen.
A professzor ekkor elővett egy doboz KAVICSOT és beleöntötte az üvegbe.
Enyhén megrázta az üveget, és a kavicsok kitöltötték a nagyobb kövek közötti
réseket. Újra megkérdezte a diákokat, hogy megtelt-e az üveg. Egyetértettek,
hogy igen.
A professzor ekkor elővett egy doboz HOMOKOT és beletöltötte az üvegbe. A
homok természetesen kitöltötte a maradék helyet is. Megint megkérdezte a
diákokat, hogy megtelt- e az üveg. A diákok egyhangúan ;igennel válaszoltak
A professzor ekkor elővett két doboz sört az asztal alól és beleöntötte az
üvegbe, kitöltve a homokszemek közötti réseket is. A diákok nevettek;
Most mondta a professzor, lássák be a következőt. Ez az üveg az Önök élete.
A nagyobb KÖVEK a fontos dolgok; a család, a társ, az egészségünk, a
gyerekeink- olyan dolgok, melyek, ha minden más el is veszik, még kitöltik
az életünket. A KAVICSOK a többi dolog, ami számít-, mint pl. a munkájuk, a
házuk, a kocsijuk. A HOMOK minden más. A z apróságok.
Ha először a homokot töltik az üvegbe, folytatta, nem marad hely a
kavicsoknak és a köveknek. Ugyanez igaz az életre is. Ha minden energiájukat
az apróságokba fektetik, soha nem marad hely az igazán fontos dolgoknak.
Figyeljünk oda a boldogságunkhoz fontos dolgokra. Játszanak gyermekeikkel.
Figyeljenek oda az egészségükre. Vigyék el táncolni párjukat. Mindig lesz
majd idő dolgozni, lakást takarítani, vendégeket hívni. A köveket rendezzék
először- amik a legfontosabbak. Állítsák fel a sorrendet. A többi csak
homok.

Az egyik diák felemelte a kezét és megkérdezte, hogy mit reprezentál a sör.
A professzor elmosolyodott. Örülök, hogy megkérdezte. Ezzel csak azt akartam
volna jelezni, hogy mindegy mennyire tűnik telinek az életünk, két sörnek
mindig marad hely.


----------



## 998745 (2011 Április 27)

20... köszi


----------



## 998745 (2011 Április 27)

21


----------



## Szabina_92 (2011 Április 27)

8


----------



## Szabina_92 (2011 Április 27)

9


----------



## Szabina_92 (2011 Április 27)

10


----------



## 998745 (2011 Április 27)

22


----------



## Szabina_92 (2011 Április 27)

11


----------



## Szabina_92 (2011 Április 27)

12


----------



## 998745 (2011 Április 27)

szabina_92 írta:


> 4



23


----------



## Szabina_92 (2011 Április 27)

13


----------



## Szabina_92 (2011 Április 27)

kesz?megvan?)


----------



## Szabina_92 (2011 Április 27)




----------



## Szabina_92 (2011 Április 27)

:d:d:d


----------



## Szabina_92 (2011 Április 27)




----------



## 998745 (2011 Április 27)

meg van a 20 de egyelőre mégsem megy


----------



## 998745 (2011 Április 27)

25


----------



## Szabina_92 (2011 Április 27)

A hadseregben:
- Kovács honvéd, álljon fel!
- Jelentem, ez akkor sem fog menni, ha az őrmester úr miniszoknyában vezényel!


----------



## Szabina_92 (2011 Április 27)

ok koszi ertem


----------



## 998745 (2011 Április 27)

26


----------



## 998745 (2011 Április 27)

27


----------



## 998745 (2011 Április 27)

28


----------



## farkasemese (2011 Április 27)

vtbea írta:


> Kedves *demandor* barátomnak szeretettel:
> 
> Smokey Hormel-Banaketwe



Nagyon jo szam...


----------



## farkasemese (2011 Április 27)

Jol nez ki.


----------



## farkasemese (2011 Április 27)

szinuhe90 írta:


> Erdélyi Szavarin receptje
> 
> <table><tbody><tr><td>Hozzávalók:
> A tésztához: 5 tojás, 5 kanál cukor, 5 kanál zsemlemorzsa, 1 csapott kanál liszt.
> ...




Kiprobaltam en is, nagyon finom lett...


----------



## tpreston (2011 Április 27)

29


----------



## Dorothy-ka (2011 Április 27)

sziasztok, köszönöm!


----------



## déé1991 (2011 Április 27)

na akkor 20


----------



## déé1991 (2011 Április 27)

és 19


----------



## déé1991 (2011 Április 27)

olyan jó


----------



## déé1991 (2011 Április 27)

mindjárt vége


----------



## déé1991 (2011 Április 27)

vagy mégsem


----------



## déé1991 (2011 Április 27)

és már csak 15


----------



## déé1991 (2011 Április 27)

14??


----------



## déé1991 (2011 Április 27)

érdekes érzés


----------



## déé1991 (2011 Április 27)

vicces


----------



## déé1991 (2011 Április 27)

micsoda?


----------



## déé1991 (2011 Április 27)

ma is?


----------



## déé1991 (2011 Április 27)

túl a felén


----------



## déé1991 (2011 Április 27)

és a 13.


----------



## déé1991 (2011 Április 27)

cél


----------



## déé1991 (2011 Április 27)

és lassan sok lesz az egy szavas komment


----------



## déé1991 (2011 Április 27)

de ez van


----------



## déé1991 (2011 Április 27)

kezdödik a visszaszámlálás


----------



## déé1991 (2011 Április 27)

2


----------



## déé1991 (2011 Április 27)

1


----------



## déé1991 (2011 Április 27)

ésésésésés végee


----------



## déé1991 (2011 Április 27)

jippiiéé


----------



## DeakA (2011 Április 27)

jelen


----------



## DeakA (2011 Április 27)

már csak 13


----------



## DeakA (2011 Április 27)

nem értem minek kell ennyire megnehezíteni


----------



## DeakA (2011 Április 27)

11


----------



## DeakA (2011 Április 27)

10


----------



## gregg71 (2011 Április 27)

Üdv. mindenkinek!


----------



## izi007 (2011 Április 27)

Szép jó estét mindenkinek!


----------



## gregg71 (2011 Április 27)

Üdv. mindenkinek!2


----------



## gregg71 (2011 Április 27)

Üdv. mindenkinek!3


----------



## izi007 (2011 Április 27)

akkor visszaszámlálás indul


----------



## gregg71 (2011 Április 27)

Üdv. mindenkinek!4


----------



## gregg71 (2011 Április 27)

Üdv. mindenkinek!5


----------



## gregg71 (2011 Április 27)

Üdv. mindenkinek!6


----------



## izi007 (2011 Április 27)

18


----------



## izi007 (2011 Április 27)

17


----------



## gregg71 (2011 Április 27)

Üdv. mindenkinek!7


----------



## gregg71 (2011 Április 27)

Üdv. mindenkinek!8


----------



## izi007 (2011 Április 27)

16


----------



## gregg71 (2011 Április 27)

Üdv. mindenkinek!9


----------



## gregg71 (2011 Április 27)

Üdv. mindenkinek!10


----------



## gregg71 (2011 Április 27)

Üdv. mindenkinek!11


----------



## izi007 (2011 Április 27)

15


----------



## gregg71 (2011 Április 27)

Üdv. mindenkinek!12


----------



## izi007 (2011 Április 27)

14


----------



## gregg71 (2011 Április 27)

Üdv. mindenkinek!13


----------



## gregg71 (2011 Április 27)

Üdv. mindenkinek!14


----------



## gregg71 (2011 Április 27)

Üdv. mindenkinek!15


----------



## izi007 (2011 Április 27)

13


----------



## gregg71 (2011 Április 27)

Üdv. mindenkinek!16


----------



## gregg71 (2011 Április 27)

Üdv. mindenkinek!17


----------



## gregg71 (2011 Április 27)

Üdv. mindenkinek!18


----------



## izi007 (2011 Április 27)

12


----------



## gregg71 (2011 Április 27)

Üdv. mindenkinek!19


----------



## izi007 (2011 Április 27)

11


----------



## gregg71 (2011 Április 27)

Üdv. mindenkinek!20


----------



## izi007 (2011 Április 27)

10


----------



## izi007 (2011 Április 27)

9


----------



## izi007 (2011 Április 27)

8


----------



## izi007 (2011 Április 27)

7


----------



## izi007 (2011 Április 27)

6


----------



## izi007 (2011 Április 27)

5


----------



## izi007 (2011 Április 27)

4


----------



## izi007 (2011 Április 27)

3


----------



## izi007 (2011 Április 27)

2


----------



## izi007 (2011 Április 27)

1. Kilövés!
Köszöntem a lehetőséget


----------



## mimijen (2011 Április 28)




----------



## dracoo (2011 Április 28)

*hajrá*

hát nem is tudom


----------



## dracoo (2011 Április 28)

*ez...*

hát ez így elég gagyi megoldás szerintem


----------



## dracoo (2011 Április 28)

de sebaj...


----------



## dracoo (2011 Április 28)

jajaj  ...


----------



## dracoo (2011 Április 28)

na még párszor...


----------



## dracoo (2011 Április 28)

sokszor


----------



## dracoo (2011 Április 28)

naaagyon sokszor


----------



## dracoo (2011 Április 28)

kicsit unalmas :/


----------



## dracoo (2011 Április 28)

de kitartok


----------



## dracoo (2011 Április 28)

nem adom fel! :]


----------



## dracoo (2011 Április 28)

*na és akkor most mi történik?*

csak mert nem nagyon akar működni...


----------



## Beregil (2011 Április 28)

*virágos*

megvan a 6. cd-je?


----------



## Beregil (2011 Április 28)

kéne


----------



## Beregil (2011 Április 28)

*......*

.....


----------



## Beregil (2011 Április 28)

*Lol*

Llllllllllllooooooooooooooooooolllllllllllllllll


----------



## Beregil (2011 Április 28)

*!!!!*

Heppy Íszter fór evrívan!


----------



## Beregil (2011 Április 28)

*ér az élet sokat*

szerintem sokat ér


----------



## royalzene (2011 Április 28)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


Köszönet mindenért!


----------



## royalzene (2011 Április 28)

royalzene írta:


> Köszönet mindenért!


Köszönet mindenért!


----------



## royalzene (2011 Április 28)

Köszönet mindenért!


----------



## royalzene (2011 Április 28)

royalzene írta:


> Köszönet mindenért!


Köszönet mindenért!


----------



## royalzene (2011 Április 28)

royalzene írta:


> Köszönet mindenért!


Köszönet mindenért!


----------



## royalzene (2011 Április 28)

royalzene írta:


> Köszönet mindenért!


Köszönet mindenért!


----------



## royalzene (2011 Április 28)

royalzene írta:


> Köszönet mindenért!


Köszönet mindenért!


----------



## royalzene (2011 Április 28)

royalzene írta:


> Köszönet mindenért!


Köszönet mindenért!


----------



## royalzene (2011 Április 28)

royalzene írta:


> Köszönet mindenért!


Köszönet mindenért!


----------



## royalzene (2011 Április 28)

royalzene írta:


> Köszönet mindenért!


Köszönet mindenért!


----------



## royalzene (2011 Április 28)

royalzene írta:


> Köszönet mindenért!


Köszönet mindenért!


----------



## royalzene (2011 Április 28)

royalzene írta:


> Köszönet mindenért!


Köszönet mindenért!


----------



## royalzene (2011 Április 28)

royalzene írta:


> Köszönet mindenért!


Köszönet mindenért!


----------



## royalzene (2011 Április 28)

Melitta írta:


> 1, jelen


Köszönet mindenért!


----------



## royalzene (2011 Április 28)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


Köszönet mindenért!


----------



## royalzene (2011 Április 28)

royalzene írta:


> Köszönet mindenért!


Köszönet mindenért!


----------



## royalzene (2011 Április 28)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


Köszönet mindenért!!!!


----------



## royalzene (2011 Április 28)

Köszönet mindenért!!!!


----------



## royalzene (2011 Április 28)

Köszönet mindenért!!!!!


----------



## royalzene (2011 Április 28)

Köszönet mindenért !!!!!!!


----------



## royalzene (2011 Április 28)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


Köszönet mindenért!!!!


----------



## royalzene (2011 Április 28)

Köszönet mindenért!!!!


----------



## royalzene (2011 Április 28)

Köszönet mindenért !!!!!!


----------



## royalzene (2011 Április 28)

Köszönet mindenért !!!!!!!!!


----------



## royalzene (2011 Április 28)

Köszönet !


----------



## royalzene (2011 Április 28)

Köszönet !!


----------



## royalzene (2011 Április 28)

Köszönet !!!


----------



## royalzene (2011 Április 28)

Köszönet !!!!


----------



## royalzene (2011 Április 28)

Köszönet !!!!!


----------



## royalzene (2011 Április 28)

Köszönet !!!!!!


----------



## royalzene (2011 Április 28)

Köszönet !!!!!!!


----------



## Corgan (2011 Április 28)

hello


----------



## Corgan (2011 Április 28)

1


----------



## Corgan (2011 Április 28)

2


----------



## süti11 (2011 Április 28)

1


----------



## süti11 (2011 Április 28)

Sziasztok!


----------



## süti11 (2011 Április 28)

3


----------



## süti11 (2011 Április 28)

4


----------



## süti11 (2011 Április 28)

5


----------



## süti11 (2011 Április 28)

6


----------



## süti11 (2011 Április 28)

7


----------



## süti11 (2011 Április 28)

8


----------



## süti11 (2011 Április 28)

9


----------



## süti11 (2011 Április 28)

10


----------



## süti11 (2011 Április 28)

11


----------



## süti11 (2011 Április 28)

12


----------



## süti11 (2011 Április 28)

13


----------



## süti11 (2011 Április 28)

14


----------



## süti11 (2011 Április 28)

15


----------



## süti11 (2011 Április 28)

16


----------



## süti11 (2011 Április 28)

17


----------



## süti11 (2011 Április 28)

18


----------



## süti11 (2011 Április 28)

19


----------



## süti11 (2011 Április 28)

húúúúsz


----------



## bzgoog (2011 Április 28)

*1*

1


----------



## bzgoog (2011 Április 28)

2


----------



## bzgoog (2011 Április 28)

a2


----------



## bzgoog (2011 Április 28)

a4


----------



## bzgoog (2011 Április 28)

a5


----------



## bzgoog (2011 Április 28)

a6


----------



## bzgoog (2011 Április 28)

a7


----------



## bzgoog (2011 Április 28)

a8


----------



## bzgoog (2011 Április 28)

a9


----------



## Katarr (2011 Április 28)

hi!:111:


----------



## jukas1 (2011 Április 28)

1


----------



## jukas1 (2011 Április 28)

2


----------



## jukas1 (2011 Április 28)

3


----------



## jukas1 (2011 Április 28)

4


----------



## jukas1 (2011 Április 28)

5


----------



## Katarr (2011 Április 28)

1


----------



## jukas1 (2011 Április 28)

6


----------



## Katarr (2011 Április 28)

23


----------



## andrew1980 (2011 Április 28)

Éljenek a kreatív emberek!


----------



## Katarr (2011 Április 28)

5


----------



## jukas1 (2011 Április 28)

7


----------



## jukas1 (2011 Április 28)

8


----------



## jukas1 (2011 Április 28)

9


----------



## Katarr (2011 Április 28)

6z


----------



## jukas1 (2011 Április 28)

ezt a ...


----------



## jukas1 (2011 Április 28)

11


----------



## jukas1 (2011 Április 28)

12aa


----------



## jukas1 (2011 Április 28)

13eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## jukas1 (2011 Április 28)

14ererererererererererer


----------



## jukas1 (2011 Április 28)

15rtrtrtrtrtrtrtrtrtrtrtrtrttfggfgffg


----------



## jukas1 (2011 Április 28)

16gggggggggggg


----------



## jukas1 (2011 Április 28)

17tttttttttt


----------



## jukas1 (2011 Április 28)

18zhhhhh


----------



## jukas1 (2011 Április 28)

1897887


----------



## jukas1 (2011 Április 28)

húszzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Katarr (2011 Április 28)

7e


----------



## jukas1 (2011 Április 28)

erwerwe


----------



## jukas1 (2011 Április 28)

dfdsfsdddd


----------



## Katarr (2011 Április 28)

nhms 20


----------



## Katarr (2011 Április 28)

9j
elenléti íííív


----------



## Katarr (2011 Április 28)

14769. oldal, összesen 14769 http://canadahun.com/forum/showthread.php?t=12266


----------



## Katarr (2011 Április 28)

Vilmos herceg eljegyzésével herceges-hercegnős tányérok, ruhák és esküvői tervek özönlöttek el mindent. Úgy tűnik, a sajtó és a közvélemény addig nem nyugszik, amíg nem csinál Kate Middletonból egy XXI. századi Lady Dit. Sőt, nem kizárt, hogy az új Diana körüli hisztéria még a régi által keltett őrületet is meghaladja majd.


----------



## Katarr (2011 Április 28)

12121212121212


----------



## Katarr (2011 Április 28)

13


----------



## gabatlan (2011 Április 28)

szóval


----------



## Katarr (2011 Április 28)

tizrnnegy


----------



## gabatlan (2011 Április 28)

ez


----------



## Katarr (2011 Április 28)

15 5 5 5 5 5 5 5 +5


----------



## gabatlan (2011 Április 28)

a


----------



## Katarr (2011 Április 28)

szólj hozzáááá


----------



## gabatlan (2011 Április 28)

hozzá-


----------



## Katarr (2011 Április 28)

Xvi


----------



## DeakA (2011 Április 28)

jelen vagyok


----------



## gabatlan (2011 Április 28)

szólás-


----------



## gabatlan (2011 Április 28)

szemét-


----------



## gabatlan (2011 Április 28)

-gyűjtő


----------



## Katarr (2011 Április 28)

3


----------



## gabatlan (2011 Április 28)

topik...


----------



## gabatlan (2011 Április 28)

legyen...


----------



## Katarr (2011 Április 28)

2


----------



## gabatlan (2011 Április 28)

1


----------



## Katarr (2011 Április 28)

20


----------



## Katarr (2011 Április 28)

+1


----------



## urbee (2011 Április 28)

1


----------



## gabatlan (2011 Április 28)

2


----------



## gabatlan (2011 Április 28)

3


----------



## gabatlan (2011 Április 28)

4


----------



## gabatlan (2011 Április 28)

5


----------



## bzgoog (2011 Április 28)

a10


----------



## bzgoog (2011 Április 28)

a11


----------



## gabatlan (2011 Április 28)

6


----------



## bzgoog (2011 Április 28)

a12


----------



## gabatlan (2011 Április 28)

7


----------



## bzgoog (2011 Április 28)

a13


----------



## bzgoog (2011 Április 28)

a14


----------



## gabatlan (2011 Április 28)

8


----------



## bzgoog (2011 Április 28)

a15


----------



## gabatlan (2011 Április 28)

9


----------



## bzgoog (2011 Április 28)

a16


----------



## gabatlan (2011 Április 28)

10


----------



## gabatlan (2011 Április 28)

uti


----------



## bzgoog (2011 Április 28)

a17


----------



## bzgoog (2011 Április 28)

a18


----------



## bzgoog (2011 Április 28)

a19


----------



## bzgoog (2011 Április 28)

a20


----------



## bzgoog (2011 Április 28)

a21


----------



## bzgoog (2011 Április 28)

a23


----------



## bzgoog (2011 Április 28)

a24


----------



## bzgoog (2011 Április 28)

a25


----------



## bzgoog (2011 Április 28)

a26


----------



## capaszabi (2011 Április 28)

Sziasztok! Nagyon megörültem néhány e-booknak!


----------



## capaszabi (2011 Április 28)

a2


----------



## capaszabi (2011 Április 28)

a3


----------



## capaszabi (2011 Április 28)

a4


----------



## capaszabi (2011 Április 28)

a5


----------



## capaszabi (2011 Április 28)

a6


----------



## capaszabi (2011 Április 28)

a7


----------



## capaszabi (2011 Április 28)

a8


----------



## capaszabi (2011 Április 28)

a9


----------



## V.Bea (2011 Április 28)

Sziasztok!


----------



## V.Bea (2011 Április 28)

Sziasztok!
Hogy vagytok?


----------



## V.Bea (2011 Április 28)

Sziasztok!
Üdvözlök mindenkit!


----------



## capaszabi (2011 Április 28)

a10


----------



## capaszabi (2011 Április 28)

a11


----------



## capaszabi (2011 Április 28)

a12


----------



## koczos (2011 Április 28)

a


----------



## koczos (2011 Április 28)

b


----------



## koczos (2011 Április 28)

c


----------



## koczos (2011 Április 28)

a


----------



## koczos (2011 Április 28)

b


----------



## capaszabi (2011 Április 28)

a13


----------



## koczos (2011 Április 28)

c


----------



## capaszabi (2011 Április 28)

a14


----------



## koczos (2011 Április 28)

d


----------



## capaszabi (2011 Április 28)

a15


----------



## koczos (2011 Április 28)

8


----------



## koczos (2011 Április 28)

9


----------



## capaszabi (2011 Április 28)

a16


----------



## ghost0703 (2011 Április 28)

Üdv


----------



## ghost0703 (2011 Április 28)

1


----------



## ghost0703 (2011 Április 28)

2


----------



## ghost0703 (2011 Április 28)

3


----------



## ghost0703 (2011 Április 28)

4


----------



## ghost0703 (2011 Április 28)

6


----------



## ghost0703 (2011 Április 28)

7


----------



## ghost0703 (2011 Április 28)

8


----------



## ghost0703 (2011 Április 28)

9


----------



## ghost0703 (2011 Április 28)

10


----------



## capaszabi (2011 Április 28)

a17


----------



## ghost0703 (2011 Április 28)

11


----------



## ghost0703 (2011 Április 28)

12


----------



## ghost0703 (2011 Április 28)

13


----------



## ghost0703 (2011 Április 28)

14


----------



## capaszabi (2011 Április 28)

a18


----------



## ghost0703 (2011 Április 28)

15


----------



## ghost0703 (2011 Április 28)

16


----------



## ghost0703 (2011 Április 28)

17


----------



## ghost0703 (2011 Április 28)

18


----------



## ghost0703 (2011 Április 28)

19


----------



## ghost0703 (2011 Április 28)

20


----------



## capaszabi (2011 Április 28)

a19


----------



## ghost0703 (2011 Április 28)

21


----------



## capaszabi (2011 Április 28)

a20


----------



## closi (2011 Április 28)

*hello*

hello


----------



## closi (2011 Április 28)

hello


----------



## closi (2011 Április 28)

haha


----------



## closi (2011 Április 28)

hahah


----------



## piros.82 (2011 Április 28)




----------



## Georgina86 (2011 Április 28)

*1 sziasztok*

kell a 20 hozzászólás


----------



## Georgina86 (2011 Április 28)

Nem tudja valaki hol lehet megszerezni a Béres János féle furulyaiskola I. részét?


----------



## Georgina86 (2011 Április 28)

*3*

segítsetek!


----------



## Georgina86 (2011 Április 28)

*4*

3:1 3


----------



## samucsalad (2011 Április 28)

Üdvözöllek Melitta, örülök, hogy megtaláltalak.


----------



## Georgina86 (2011 Április 28)

*5*

itt vagyok


----------



## Georgina86 (2011 Április 28)

*6*

jelenléti


----------



## Georgina86 (2011 Április 28)

*8*

8


----------



## Georgina86 (2011 Április 28)

*9*

kiss


----------



## Georgina86 (2011 Április 28)

*10*

 sikerült az OKJ-s vizsgám!


----------



## Georgina86 (2011 Április 28)

*11*

holnap buli:34::34::34::88:


----------



## Georgina86 (2011 Április 28)

*11*


----------



## Georgina86 (2011 Április 28)

*12*

kedvenc versem


----------



## Georgina86 (2011 Április 28)

Wass Albert: Üzenet haza


----------



## Georgina86 (2011 Április 28)

+ W.A: Előszó


----------



## Georgina86 (2011 Április 28)

Láthatatlan lobogó


----------



## Georgina86 (2011 Április 28)

...


----------



## Georgina86 (2011 Április 28)

15


----------



## opium (2011 Április 28)

Hat ha ennyire eroszakosan kerik, akkor szia mindenkinek


----------



## Georgina86 (2011 Április 28)

16


----------



## Georgina86 (2011 Április 28)

kiss


----------



## blackblaze (2011 Április 28)

1


----------



## opium (2011 Április 28)

Most akkor elkezdek irogatni...koszonom amugy , hogy megkonnyitettetek amennyire lehet


----------



## blackblaze (2011 Április 28)

2


----------



## Georgina86 (2011 Április 28)

nah még egy két hozzászólás


----------



## blackblaze (2011 Április 28)

3


----------



## Georgina86 (2011 Április 28)

asszem ez az utolsó


----------



## opium (2011 Április 28)

de mirol is lehet ennyit irni...)?


----------



## blackblaze (2011 Április 28)

4


----------



## Georgina86 (2011 Április 28)

mit írjak még?


----------



## opium (2011 Április 28)

16


----------



## blackblaze (2011 Április 28)

5


----------



## Georgina86 (2011 Április 28)

a gyors válasz is számít????


----------



## blackblaze (2011 Április 28)

6


----------



## blackblaze (2011 Április 28)

7


----------



## opium (2011 Április 28)

azert eltorolhetnetek ezt a 20 hozzaszolasos szabalyt...en kifejezetten szukszavu vagyok...Rajtam kivul is akadnak meg,biztos


----------



## blackblaze (2011 Április 28)

8


----------



## opium (2011 Április 28)

jajjj...


----------



## Georgina86 (2011 Április 28)

jelen


----------



## blackblaze (2011 Április 28)

9


----------



## opium (2011 Április 28)

BLa blaaa blalaaaa


----------



## Georgina86 (2011 Április 28)

jelen2


----------



## blackblaze (2011 Április 28)

10


----------



## opium (2011 Április 28)

hah...vajon sok kell meg?


----------



## blackblaze (2011 Április 28)

11


----------



## opium (2011 Április 28)

pfffff


----------



## blackblaze (2011 Április 28)

12


----------



## Georgina86 (2011 Április 28)

jelen3


----------



## opium (2011 Április 28)

na meg parat...


----------



## blackblaze (2011 Április 28)

13


----------



## opium (2011 Április 28)

9


----------



## blackblaze (2011 Április 28)

14


----------



## blackblaze (2011 Április 28)

15


----------



## blackblaze (2011 Április 28)

16


----------



## opium (2011 Április 28)

uncsi


----------



## blackblaze (2011 Április 28)

17


----------



## opium (2011 Április 28)

hmmmm....


----------



## blackblaze (2011 Április 28)

18


----------



## blackblaze (2011 Április 28)

19


----------



## opium (2011 Április 28)

pfffffffffff


----------



## blackblaze (2011 Április 28)

20


----------



## opium (2011 Április 28)

5


----------



## opium (2011 Április 28)

4


----------



## opium (2011 Április 28)

hajjjajjj


----------



## blackblaze (2011 Április 28)

blabla


----------



## opium (2011 Április 28)

juj mindjart vege


----------



## opium (2011 Április 28)

naaa


----------



## blackblaze (2011 Április 28)

pff


----------



## opium (2011 Április 28)

na meeeeg egggyyyy


----------



## blackblaze (2011 Április 28)

hmmm


----------



## blackblaze (2011 Április 28)

hlhl


----------



## blackblaze (2011 Április 28)

uuuuuuuuuuh


----------



## blackblaze (2011 Április 28)

hmhmhm


----------



## blackblaze (2011 Április 28)

nyí


----------



## blackblaze (2011 Április 28)

brrr


----------



## blackblaze (2011 Április 28)

rrrrr


----------



## blackblaze (2011 Április 28)

zzzzh


----------



## blackblaze (2011 Április 28)

retertret


----------



## heypo (2011 Április 28)

Szép napot ! Napot!!!


----------



## tami111 (2011 Április 28)

Üdvözletem!


----------



## tami111 (2011 Április 28)

A cél szentesíti az eszközt!


----------



## tami111 (2011 Április 28)

3.


----------



## tami111 (2011 Április 28)

4.


----------



## tami111 (2011 Április 28)

5.


----------



## tami111 (2011 Április 28)

6.


----------



## tami111 (2011 Április 28)

7.


----------



## tami111 (2011 Április 28)

8.


----------



## tami111 (2011 Április 28)

9.


----------



## tami111 (2011 Április 28)

10.


----------



## tami111 (2011 Április 28)

11.


----------



## tami111 (2011 Április 28)

12.


----------



## tami111 (2011 Április 28)

13.


----------



## tami111 (2011 Április 28)

14.


----------



## tami111 (2011 Április 28)

15.


----------



## tami111 (2011 Április 28)

16.


----------



## tami111 (2011 Április 28)

17.


----------



## tami111 (2011 Április 28)

18. hamarosan meg van a 20....


----------



## tami111 (2011 Április 28)

19. még egy...


----------



## tami111 (2011 Április 28)

20.na végre


----------



## tami111 (2011 Április 28)

+1 hatszortízahuszonharmadikon


----------



## V.Bea (2011 Április 28)

Szia Melitta!


----------



## V.Bea (2011 Április 28)

Szia Melitta!
Ez nagyon aranyos dolog, hogy itt írhatok neked.
Köszi!


----------



## V.Bea (2011 Április 28)

Sziasztok mindenki!


----------



## V.Bea (2011 Április 28)

Sziasztok!
Milyen jó, hogy akár 20 alkalommal is beköszöntetek!


----------



## V.Bea (2011 Április 28)

Sziasztok!
Örülök, hogy itt lehetek.


----------



## V.Bea (2011 Április 28)

Sziasztok!
Nagyon örülök, hogy itt lehetek!


----------



## V.Bea (2011 Április 28)

Sziasztok!
Még mindig örülök.


----------



## V.Bea (2011 Április 28)

Most már elkezdek visszaszámolni.
9.


----------



## V.Bea (2011 Április 28)

8.


----------



## V.Bea (2011 Április 28)

7.


----------



## V.Bea (2011 Április 28)

6.


----------



## V.Bea (2011 Április 28)

5.


----------



## V.Bea (2011 Április 28)

4.


----------



## V.Bea (2011 Április 28)

3.


----------



## V.Bea (2011 Április 28)

2.


----------



## V.Bea (2011 Április 28)

1.


----------



## Akera92 (2011 Április 28)

nekem megvan a húsz, mégse tom megnyitni a izéket ... mijaz má ... letőtéseket  
pedig nem két napja regeltem má'


----------



## V.Bea (2011 Április 28)

Na és miért nem?


----------



## eos (2011 Április 28)

jelen


----------



## eos (2011 Április 28)

ittvaok


----------



## eos (2011 Április 28)

szines


----------



## tkiara (2011 Április 28)

én is szeretnék már itt tartani, de sajnos elég lassan megy


----------



## eos (2011 Április 28)

off


----------



## tkiara (2011 Április 28)

Alig várom, hogy meglegyen a 20 hozzászólásom, nagyon jó otleteket találtam itt és jó pár tippet is 
Köszi


----------



## Macika76 (2011 Április 28)

Frankó


----------



## eos (2011 Április 28)

eos


----------



## Macika76 (2011 Április 28)

minél vegyesebb annál jobb


----------



## eos (2011 Április 28)

megint


----------



## Macika76 (2011 Április 28)

Szuper az oldal!


----------



## Macika76 (2011 Április 28)

Ilyen sokan vagytok?


----------



## Macika76 (2011 Április 28)

Látom mindenki szeret énekelni!Ez jó!


----------



## eos (2011 Április 28)

itt


----------



## eos (2011 Április 28)

jelen


----------



## zsuzskóka (2011 Április 28)

helló


----------



## zsuzskóka (2011 Április 28)

szia


----------



## zsuzskóka (2011 Április 28)

jó napot


----------



## zsuzskóka (2011 Április 28)

szép napot


----------



## zsuzskóka (2011 Április 28)

jó


----------



## zsuzskóka (2011 Április 28)

szép


----------



## zsuzskóka (2011 Április 28)

virág


----------



## zsuzskóka (2011 Április 28)

igen


----------



## zsuzskóka (2011 Április 28)

tetszik


----------



## zsuzskóka (2011 Április 28)

kosár


----------



## zsuzskóka (2011 Április 28)

asztal


----------



## zsuzskóka (2011 Április 28)

szék


----------



## zsuzskóka (2011 Április 28)

lámpa


----------



## zsuzskóka (2011 Április 28)

toll


----------



## zsuzskóka (2011 Április 28)

papir


----------



## zsuzskóka (2011 Április 28)

ceruza


----------



## zsuzskóka (2011 Április 28)

olló


----------



## zsuzskóka (2011 Április 28)

rádió


----------



## zsuzskóka (2011 Április 28)

tvb


----------



## zsuzskóka (2011 Április 28)

köszönöm


----------



## eos (2011 Április 28)

color


----------



## eos (2011 Április 28)

cee


----------



## eos (2011 Április 28)

lo


----------



## eos (2011 Április 28)

green


----------



## eos (2011 Április 28)

f


----------



## eos (2011 Április 28)

u


----------



## eos (2011 Április 28)

c


----------



## tkiara (2011 Április 28)

Végre rájöttem, hogy kell kinyomtatni az egy oldalas PDF szabásmintát darabokban, hogy igazából szabásminta lehessen


----------



## eos (2011 Április 28)

"


----------



## eos (2011 Április 28)

yo


----------



## eos (2011 Április 28)

!!!


----------



## eos (2011 Április 28)

asdasd


----------



## tb-303 (2011 Április 28)

iszol valamit ?


----------



## tb-303 (2011 Április 28)

nem , nem iszok semmit


----------



## Qmoul (2011 Április 28)

Hello


----------



## tb-303 (2011 Április 28)

sinter


----------



## tb-303 (2011 Április 28)

monddd meg holvagy ?


----------



## tb-303 (2011 Április 28)

vanvalami?


----------



## tb-303 (2011 Április 28)

holnap lessz e valami ?


----------



## tb-303 (2011 Április 28)

kellvalami ?


----------



## tb-303 (2011 Április 28)

pedig van valami


----------



## tb-303 (2011 Április 28)

2 db n-s sintert kérek


----------



## tb-303 (2011 Április 28)

maonikássat vagy emezt ?


----------



## tb-303 (2011 Április 28)

emebbü de nem n esset hanem 3 -at


----------



## tb-303 (2011 Április 28)

még 4 et


----------



## tb-303 (2011 Április 28)

nem 4 et hanem 2 sintert + 1 pancsert + 4 dangert


----------



## tb-303 (2011 Április 28)

tehát összesen 2 öt


----------



## tb-303 (2011 Április 28)

+ huszat emezböl


----------



## atbalogh79 (2011 Április 28)

Köszi a lehetőséget


----------



## zolki79 (2011 Április 28)

3


----------



## zolki79 (2011 Április 28)

4


----------



## Berni28 (2011 Április 28)

Eni!
Nagyon szépen köszönöm!!!


----------



## zolki79 (2011 Április 28)

5


----------



## zolki79 (2011 Április 28)

6


----------



## zolki79 (2011 Április 28)

7


----------



## zolki79 (2011 Április 28)

8


----------



## IceMolly (2011 Április 28)

*redlorryyellowlorry*

Tessék szépen gyorsan mondogatni:

red lorry yellow lorry red lorry yellow lorry red lorry yellow lorry


----------



## IceMolly (2011 Április 28)

A világon 10 féle ember létezik, az egyik érti a bináris számokat, a másik nem.


----------



## IceMolly (2011 Április 28)

42


----------



## IceMolly (2011 Április 28)

_The buyer buys the seller not the salt_.


----------



## IceMolly (2011 Április 28)

The only reason people get lost in thought is because it's unfamiliar territory.


----------



## IceMolly (2011 Április 28)

Everyone is entitled to their own opinion. It's just that yours is stupid.


----------



## IceMolly (2011 Április 28)

The road to success is always under construction.


----------



## IceMolly (2011 Április 28)

Time is a great teacher, but unfortunately it kills all its pupils ...


----------



## IceMolly (2011 Április 28)

Everybody wants to go to heaven; but nobody wants to die.


----------



## IceMolly (2011 Április 28)

Always remember you're unique, just like everyone else.


----------



## IceMolly (2011 Április 28)

Why is it called 'after dark' when it really is 'after light'?


----------



## Krumpleee (2011 Április 28)

Hello!


----------



## IceMolly (2011 Április 28)

When you are courting a nice girl an hour seems like a second. When you sit on a red-hot cinder a second seems like an hour. That's relativity. - Albert Einstein


----------



## Krumpleee (2011 Április 28)

1.


----------



## IceMolly (2011 Április 28)

Try again, fail again, fail better!


----------



## Krumpleee (2011 Április 28)

2.


----------



## aboy (2011 Április 28)

1


----------



## aboy (2011 Április 28)

2


----------



## Krumpleee (2011 Április 28)

4.


----------



## IceMolly (2011 Április 28)

Én nem szeretem az uborkát, és nagyon örülök, hogy nem szeretem, mert ha szeretném, akkor megenném, pedig nagyon utálom.


----------



## aboy (2011 Április 28)

3


----------



## Krumpleee (2011 Április 28)

3.


----------



## aboy (2011 Április 28)

4


----------



## Krumpleee (2011 Április 28)

5.


----------



## aboy (2011 Április 28)

5


----------



## Krumpleee (2011 Április 28)

6.


----------



## aboy (2011 Április 28)

6


----------



## aboy (2011 Április 28)

7


----------



## Krumpleee (2011 Április 28)

7.


----------



## aboy (2011 Április 28)

8


----------



## Krumpleee (2011 Április 28)

8.


----------



## aboy (2011 Április 28)

9


----------



## Krumpleee (2011 Április 28)

9.


----------



## aboy (2011 Április 28)

10


----------



## Krumpleee (2011 Április 28)

10.


----------



## IceMolly (2011 Április 28)

All generalizations are false, including this one.


----------



## aboy (2011 Április 28)

11


----------



## Krumpleee (2011 Április 28)

11.


----------



## IceMolly (2011 Április 28)

Jaj, már nem kell sok


----------



## Krumpleee (2011 Április 28)

12.


----------



## aboy (2011 Április 28)

12


----------



## aboy (2011 Április 28)

13 hajrá krumpli


----------



## Krumpleee (2011 Április 28)

13.


----------



## IceMolly (2011 Április 28)

What do you mean, my birth certificate expired?


----------



## aboy (2011 Április 28)

14


----------



## aboy (2011 Április 28)

15


----------



## Krumpleee (2011 Április 28)

14. köszi aboy


----------



## aboy (2011 Április 28)

16


----------



## Krumpleee (2011 Április 28)

15


----------



## IceMolly (2011 Április 28)

There is a fine line between fishing and just standing on the shore like an idiot.


----------



## aboy (2011 Április 28)

17


----------



## Krumpleee (2011 Április 28)

16.


----------



## aboy (2011 Április 28)

18


----------



## Krumpleee (2011 Április 28)

17.


----------



## IceMolly (2011 Április 28)

There are three sides of an arguement -- your side, my side and the right side.


----------



## Krumpleee (2011 Április 28)

18.


----------



## aboy (2011 Április 28)

19


----------



## IceMolly (2011 Április 28)

Men are like bank accounts.
Without a lot of money they don't generate a lot of interest.


----------



## Krumpleee (2011 Április 28)

19.


----------



## aboy (2011 Április 28)

20


----------



## aboy (2011 Április 28)

nem tudjátok mi van ilyenkor? megvan a 20 + már múlt héten regisztráltam, mégsem tudok letölteni


----------



## Krumpleee (2011 Április 28)

és végül a 19.


----------



## Krumpleee (2011 Április 28)

20., na


----------



## qpisti (2011 Április 28)

Heló.


----------



## qpisti (2011 Április 28)

De jó.


----------



## qpisti (2011 Április 28)

A filmeknél csak öt kell.


----------



## qpisti (2011 Április 28)

Mér' kell itt húsz?


----------



## qpisti (2011 Április 28)

Na azt meg nem olvastam el, h a játékban nem lehet többször írni.


----------



## qpisti (2011 Április 28)

Mármint eccerre.


----------



## qpisti (2011 Április 28)

Aztán pofára estem.


----------



## qpisti (2011 Április 28)

Még jó, h van ez az oldal.


----------



## qpisti (2011 Április 28)

Na de ha van ez az oldal, ...


----------



## qpisti (2011 Április 28)

... akkor minek van a 20-as szabály?


----------



## DLevai (2011 Április 29)

*cs*

ciao


----------



## DLevai (2011 Április 29)

*jaja*

Igaz! Osztom! Minek van a 20-as szabály?


----------



## sanyikaa76 (2011 Április 29)

szeretném gyorsan a 20 hozzászolást


----------



## sanyikaa76 (2011 Április 29)

a legjobb oldal


----------



## sanyikaa76 (2011 Április 29)

itt aztán van minden ami kell


----------



## sanyikaa76 (2011 Április 29)

király


----------



## sanyikaa76 (2011 Április 29)

szintihez bár mi van


----------



## sanyikaa76 (2011 Április 29)

a tutti oldal


----------



## sanyikaa76 (2011 Április 29)

keres engem ha szinti hez kell zene


----------



## sanyikaa76 (2011 Április 29)

bár mi van 300.000 midi


----------



## sanyikaa76 (2011 Április 29)

több ezer stylus


----------



## sanyikaa76 (2011 Április 29)

minden van ,keressetek bizalommal


----------



## sanyikaa76 (2011 Április 29)

yamaha szintit nagyon vágom


----------



## sanyikaa76 (2011 Április 29)

beállitás bár mit.


----------



## sanyikaa76 (2011 Április 29)

midiből csinálok full digi zenéket


----------



## sanyikaa76 (2011 Április 29)

cd hangzás,mulatos sylusok


----------



## sanyikaa76 (2011 Április 29)

keress nyugodtan megcsinálom a zenéd


----------



## sanyikaa76 (2011 Április 29)

hangszer csere minden ami kell a zenében kicserélem


----------



## sanyikaa76 (2011 Április 29)

várom a kérdéseket


----------



## sanyikaa76 (2011 Április 29)

a hangodra állitom


----------



## sanyikaa76 (2011 Április 29)

a-tol z-ig bár mit


----------



## Nervil (2011 Április 29)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Nervil (2011 Április 29)

Jó reggelt!


----------



## Nervil (2011 Április 29)




----------



## Nervil (2011 Április 29)

Jó ez az oldal,


----------



## Nervil (2011 Április 29)

bár még csak nemrég találtam rá.


----------



## Nervil (2011 Április 29)

Általában,


----------



## Nervil (2011 Április 29)

csak olvasni szoktam a fórumokat,


----------



## Nervil (2011 Április 29)

és nem írni rájuk.


----------



## Nervil (2011 Április 29)

De az ügy érdekében mindent


----------



## Nervil (2011 Április 29)

Megpróbálom teljesíteni a szükséges feltételeket


----------



## Nervil (2011 Április 29)

Remélem sikerül.


----------



## Nervil (2011 Április 29)

Már nem olyan sok hiányzik


----------



## Nervil (2011 Április 29)

És egyre kevesebb hiányzik


----------



## Nervil (2011 Április 29)

Azért picit feleslegesnek érzem ezt a korlátozást


----------



## Nervil (2011 Április 29)

de szerencsére nem lehetetlen teljesíteni.


----------



## Nervil (2011 Április 29)

Még pár hozzászólás,


----------



## Nervil (2011 Április 29)

és akkor mára vége.


----------



## Nervil (2011 Április 29)

Remélem nem megy el a kedvem addigra.


----------



## Nervil (2011 Április 29)

Utolsó.


----------



## Nervil (2011 Április 29)

Elszámoltam. Sorry.


----------



## Nervil (2011 Április 29)

Üdv.


----------



## saslika (2011 Április 29)

ez de jó játék lesz


----------



## Mormota1965 (2011 Április 29)

csirke


----------



## Mormota1965 (2011 Április 29)

**


----------



## saslika (2011 Április 29)

főleg


----------



## saslika (2011 Április 29)

azt se tudom


----------



## saslika (2011 Április 29)

4


----------



## saslika (2011 Április 29)

sokadik


----------



## Novics (2011 Április 29)

Jelen!


----------



## port (2011 Április 29)

..................................


----------



## port (2011 Április 29)

2


----------



## port (2011 Április 29)

3


----------



## port (2011 Április 29)

4


----------



## port (2011 Április 29)

5


----------



## port (2011 Április 29)

6


----------



## port (2011 Április 29)

7


----------



## port (2011 Április 29)

8


----------



## port (2011 Április 29)

9


----------



## port (2011 Április 29)

10


----------



## port (2011 Április 29)

11


----------



## port (2011 Április 29)

qw


----------



## port (2011 Április 29)

13


----------



## port (2011 Április 29)

14


----------



## csigubigu (2011 Április 29)

jelen


----------



## csigubigu (2011 Április 29)

szeretném


----------



## csigubigu (2011 Április 29)

ha


----------



## csigubigu (2011 Április 29)

összejönne


----------



## csigubigu (2011 Április 29)

a 20


----------



## csigubigu (2011 Április 29)

hozzászólás


----------



## csigubigu (2011 Április 29)

üdvözletem


----------



## Fandi74 (2011 Április 29)

Köszönöm.
Fandi


Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


----------



## csigubigu (2011 Április 29)

minden


----------



## csigubigu (2011 Április 29)

kedves


----------



## csigubigu (2011 Április 29)

fórumosnak


----------



## Fandi74 (2011 Április 29)

Csak nehéz így 20 hozzászólást írni.
Fandi


----------



## csigubigu (2011 Április 29)

Budapestről


----------



## Fandi74 (2011 Április 29)

Mindenkinek jó x-szemezést kívánok.
Üdv.: Fandi


----------



## Fandi74 (2011 Április 29)

csigubigu írta:


> Budapestről


Neked is!
Üdv.: Fandi


----------



## csigubigu (2011 Április 29)

Szerintem is, de mások is így kezdik...gondolom.


----------



## csigubigu (2011 Április 29)

Fandi74 írta:


> Neked is!
> Üdv.: Fandi


 
Köszi Fandi! Te honnan írsz?


----------



## csigubigu (2011 Április 29)

Látom már csak magammal beszélgetek.


----------



## Fandi74 (2011 Április 29)

Melitta írta:


> 1, jelen


Hát nem olyan könnyű......


----------



## Fandi74 (2011 Április 29)

csigubigu írta:


> Köszi Fandi! Te honnan írsz?


Pécsről.


----------



## saslika (2011 Április 29)

tíz


----------



## saslika (2011 Április 29)

mizu?


----------



## saslika (2011 Április 29)

még csak nyóc!


----------



## szekelybakk (2011 Április 29)

2


----------



## szekelybakk (2011 Április 29)

3


----------



## szekelybakk (2011 Április 29)

4


----------



## agatity (2011 Április 29)

*1*

1


----------



## agatity (2011 Április 29)

*2*

2


----------



## agatity (2011 Április 29)

*3*

3


----------



## szekelybakk (2011 Április 29)

5


----------



## agatity (2011 Április 29)

*4*

4


----------



## agatity (2011 Április 29)

*5*

5


----------



## agatity (2011 Április 29)

*6*

6


----------



## szekelybakk (2011 Április 29)

6


----------



## agatity (2011 Április 29)

*7*

7


----------



## szekelybakk (2011 Április 29)

7


----------



## agatity (2011 Április 29)

*8*

8


----------



## szekelybakk (2011 Április 29)

9


----------



## agatity (2011 Április 29)

*9*

9


----------



## szekelybakk (2011 Április 29)

11?


----------



## agatity (2011 Április 29)

*10*

10


----------



## szekelybakk (2011 Április 29)

1


----------



## szekelybakk (2011 Április 29)

12


----------



## szekelybakk (2011 Április 29)

13


----------



## agatity (2011 Április 29)

11


----------



## agatity (2011 Április 29)

12


----------



## agatity (2011 Április 29)

13


----------



## szekelybakk (2011 Április 29)

14


----------



## agatity (2011 Április 29)

*14*

14


----------



## szekelybakk (2011 Április 29)

15


----------



## agatity (2011 Április 29)

15


----------



## szekelybakk (2011 Április 29)

16


----------



## szekelybakk (2011 Április 29)

17


----------



## agatity (2011 Április 29)

16


----------



## agatity (2011 Április 29)

17


----------



## agatity (2011 Április 29)

18


----------



## agatity (2011 Április 29)

19


----------



## agatity (2011 Április 29)

20. Megy ez.


----------



## szekelybakk (2011 Április 29)

19


----------



## szekelybakk (2011 Április 29)

19?


----------



## szekelybakk (2011 Április 29)

20


----------



## szekelybakk (2011 Április 29)

?


----------



## joe71 (2011 Április 29)

*haliho*

haliho


----------



## Moebius (2011 Április 29)

joe71 írta:


> haliho


szia


----------



## joe71 (2011 Április 29)

20


----------



## joe71 (2011 Április 29)

1


----------



## joe71 (2011 Április 29)

2


----------



## joe71 (2011 Április 29)

3


----------



## joe71 (2011 Április 29)

4


----------



## joe71 (2011 Április 29)

5


----------



## joe71 (2011 Április 29)

6


----------



## joe71 (2011 Április 29)

7


----------



## joe71 (2011 Április 29)

8


----------



## joe71 (2011 Április 29)

9


----------



## joe71 (2011 Április 29)

10


----------



## joe71 (2011 Április 29)

11


----------



## joe71 (2011 Április 29)

12


----------



## joe71 (2011 Április 29)

13


----------



## joe71 (2011 Április 29)

16


----------



## joe71 (2011 Április 29)

17


----------



## joe71 (2011 Április 29)

18


----------



## joe71 (2011 Április 29)

19


----------



## joe71 (2011 Április 29)

20


----------



## joe71 (2011 Április 29)

21


----------



## manyika13 (2011 Április 29)

szia én új vagyok


----------



## manyika13 (2011 Április 29)

1


----------



## manyika13 (2011 Április 29)

2 sziaszia


----------



## manyika13 (2011 Április 29)

3 sziasziasziasziasziasziasziaszia


----------



## manyika13 (2011 Április 29)

4 én tudod tanító szakra járok


----------



## manyika13 (2011 Április 29)

5 nagyon sok jó segítség van itt fennt


----------



## manyika13 (2011 Április 29)

6 remélem én is tudok majd ide felrakni hasznos anyagokat


----------



## manyika13 (2011 Április 29)

7


----------



## manyika13 (2011 Április 29)

8


----------



## manyika13 (2011 Április 29)

9


----------



## manyika13 (2011 Április 29)

10


----------



## manyika13 (2011 Április 29)

11


----------



## manyika13 (2011 Április 29)

12


----------



## manyika13 (2011 Április 29)

13


----------



## manyika13 (2011 Április 29)

14


----------



## manyika13 (2011 Április 29)

15


----------



## manyika13 (2011 Április 29)

16


----------



## manyika13 (2011 Április 29)

17


----------



## manyika13 (2011 Április 29)

18


----------



## manyika13 (2011 Április 29)

19


----------



## manyika13 (2011 Április 29)

20


----------



## manyika13 (2011 Április 29)

21


----------



## manyika13 (2011 Április 29)

szia és köszike


----------



## manyika13 (2011 Április 29)

1


----------



## manyika13 (2011 Április 29)

2


----------



## saslika (2011 Április 29)

102


----------



## saslika (2011 Április 29)

42, hogy legyen értelme is


----------



## saslika (2011 Április 29)

43


----------



## XSpider (2011 Április 29)

Hát igen, akkor élnék a lehetőséggel....


----------



## XSpider (2011 Április 29)

Nehéz lesz értelmes szövegeket írni a még visszalevő 19 hozzászólásban.


----------



## XSpider (2011 Április 29)

Szóval Ballagási dalokat kerestem...


----------



## XSpider (2011 Április 29)

44, jelen!


----------



## XSpider (2011 Április 29)

És még várnom is kell 20mp-eket...


----------



## XSpider (2011 Április 29)

Sajnálom, hogy teleszemetelem a témát! Bocsiii


----------



## XSpider (2011 Április 29)

úúúúúúú de messze még a 20 hozzászólás!


----------



## XSpider (2011 Április 29)

Még mindig a Ballagási dalokat szeretném...


----------



## XSpider (2011 Április 29)

De ha mindezek után szinte feleslegesen írogatok, akkor


----------



## XSpider (2011 Április 29)

ééés ha nem tudom majd meghallgatni/letölteni, akkor tiszta elrabolt idő!


----------



## XSpider (2011 Április 29)

Most komolyan miért pont 20 hozzászólás?


----------



## XSpider (2011 Április 29)

Ajánlom  hogy a talált linkek mögött legyenek fájlok...


----------



## XSpider (2011 Április 29)

Tehát ezen hsz. linkjein:
http://canadahun.com/forum/showthread.php?p=2053925


----------



## XSpider (2011 Április 29)

Még itt vagyok.


----------



## XSpider (2011 Április 29)

Most már csak kibírom valahogy a 20-ig!


----------



## XSpider (2011 Április 29)

Hajrá előre a 20-as számért!


----------



## XSpider (2011 Április 29)

Még 3 hsz. van vissza, ezzel együtt!


----------



## XSpider (2011 Április 29)

Hm, vagy mégsem, azon kívül, s EZZEL együtt  lol


----------



## XSpider (2011 Április 29)

Kezdődhet a visszaszámlálás! T-2


----------



## XSpider (2011 Április 29)

ééés akkor ez pont a 20.


----------



## XSpider (2011 Április 29)

Nah, már csak azért is többet írok eggyel, s remélem letölthetőek azok a bizonyos, kinézett mp3-ak...


----------



## XSpider (2011 Április 29)

Király, köszönöm a semmit. Se a 20 hozzászólás, se a több mint 2 napos reg. nem számított! Nincs jogom, óóóójeeee! Ezek után azt hiszem hosszú időre nem térek vissza, örökre!


----------



## saslika (2011 Április 29)

huszonkettő


----------



## saslika (2011 Április 29)

basszus, de ügyesek vagytok


----------



## saslika (2011 Április 29)

Mindig elfelejtek írni


----------



## saslika (2011 Április 29)

Három hozzászólás után elkattintok


----------



## XSpider (2011 Április 29)

Visszavonom a korábbi hsz-em. Mégis sikerült, lehet csak idővel érzékelte a 20db-ot... KÖSZÖNÖM a lehetőséget...


----------



## saslika (2011 Április 29)

Mondtam


----------



## saslika (2011 Április 29)

mégnégy


----------



## 3dhazard (2011 Április 29)

Hát... izé... akkor itt vagyok.


----------



## saslika (2011 Április 29)

csakkettő


----------



## saslika (2011 Április 29)

nemsokkellmár


----------



## saslika (2011 Április 29)

ittvagégefusselvéle


----------



## saslika (2011 Április 29)

vagymég1


----------



## canadahunn (2011 Április 29)

**


----------



## canadahunn (2011 Április 29)

***


----------



## canadahunn (2011 Április 29)

****


----------



## borosar (2011 Április 29)

Köszönöm, nagyon szép volt


----------



## borosar (2011 Április 29)

Köszi, jó ötleteket adtál


----------



## borosar (2011 Április 29)

Én is szeretem a kreativ dolgokat, remélem még sokat teszel fel


----------



## borosar (2011 Április 29)

Nagyon szépek


----------



## borosar (2011 Április 29)

szuper, nagyon érdekes


----------



## borosar (2011 Április 29)

Szerintem is nagyon jó, én gyakran használom a gyerekekkel


----------



## borosar (2011 Április 29)

Imádok én is gyöngyöt fűzni


----------



## borosar (2011 Április 29)

Én még nem vagyok 5o felett, de engem is nagyon érdekel


----------



## borosar (2011 Április 29)

Nagyon jó ötletnek tartom, a régi praktikák még mindig megállják a helyüket


----------



## borosar (2011 Április 29)

Tetszik a téma


----------



## borosar (2011 Április 29)

Ezt a versét még nem ismertem, szép


----------



## borosar (2011 Április 29)

Klassz dolgokat tettél fel


----------



## borosar (2011 Április 29)

Ez nagyon jó lesz, gyakran használjuk


----------



## borosar (2011 Április 29)

Szuper


----------



## borosar (2011 Április 29)

Ez nagyon szuper


----------



## borosar (2011 Április 29)

Ezt kerestem, köszi


----------



## borosar (2011 Április 29)

Jó ötlet


----------



## borosar (2011 Április 29)

Sok szép vers van közöttük, sokat fogok használni


----------



## borosar (2011 Április 29)

Ennek nagyon örülök, én is fogom tudni használni őket az oviban


----------



## borosar (2011 Április 29)

Klassz


----------



## borosar (2011 Április 29)

Ez nagyon hasznos, köszi


----------



## borosar (2011 Április 29)

Ez nagyon jó, mi is sokat bábozunk az oviban


----------



## borosar (2011 Április 29)

Hello


----------



## borosar (2011 Április 29)

abc


----------



## borosar (2011 Április 29)

def


----------



## borosar (2011 Április 29)

hij


----------



## borosar (2011 Április 29)

klm


----------



## borosar (2011 Április 29)

nnyp


----------



## borosar (2011 Április 29)

rssz


----------



## borosar (2011 Április 29)

ttyu


----------



## borosar (2011 Április 29)

úüű


----------



## borosar (2011 Április 29)

vwzzs


----------



## Andoron (2011 Április 29)

1 Jelen és sziasztok


----------



## Andoron (2011 Április 29)

még egyszer


----------



## Andoron (2011 Április 29)

3


----------



## Andoron (2011 Április 29)

4


----------



## Andoron (2011 Április 29)

5


----------



## Andoron (2011 Április 29)

6


----------



## Andoron (2011 Április 29)

7


----------



## Andoron (2011 Április 29)

8


----------



## Andoron (2011 Április 29)

9


----------



## Virgi44 (2011 Április 29)

1


----------



## Virgi44 (2011 Április 29)

2


----------



## Virgi44 (2011 Április 29)

3


----------



## Virgi44 (2011 Április 29)

4


----------



## Virgi44 (2011 Április 29)

6


----------



## Virgi44 (2011 Április 29)

7


----------



## Virgi44 (2011 Április 29)

8


----------



## Virgi44 (2011 Április 29)

9


----------



## Virgi44 (2011 Április 29)

10


----------



## Virgi44 (2011 Április 29)

11


----------



## klari60 (2011 Április 29)

*Köszönés!*



Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


Köszöntök mindenkit! Nagyon teszik az oldal! Csak ne kellene az a 20 hozzászólás!


----------



## Virgi44 (2011 Április 29)

12


----------



## klari60 (2011 Április 29)

1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9,10,11,12,13,14,15,16,17,18,19,20,


----------



## Virgi44 (2011 Április 29)

13


----------



## klari60 (2011 Április 29)

alma, körte, szilva, szőlő, banán, cseresznye,


----------



## Virgi44 (2011 Április 29)

14


----------



## klari60 (2011 Április 29)

ember, állat növény,


----------



## Virgi44 (2011 Április 29)

15


----------



## Virgi44 (2011 Április 29)

16


----------



## klari60 (2011 Április 29)

Esik az eső!


----------



## Virgi44 (2011 Április 29)

17


----------



## klari60 (2011 Április 29)

Három csillag van az égen.....


----------



## Virgi44 (2011 Április 29)

18


----------



## Virgi44 (2011 Április 29)

19


----------



## klari60 (2011 Április 29)

Szeretek olvasni.


----------



## Andoron (2011 Április 29)

10


----------



## Virgi44 (2011 Április 29)

20


----------



## Andoron (2011 Április 29)

11


----------



## klari60 (2011 Április 29)

Unalmas ez a játék!!!!!!!!


----------



## Andoron (2011 Április 29)

12


----------



## klari60 (2011 Április 29)

1960.


----------



## klari60 (2011 Április 29)

1 fiam, 1 lányom.


----------



## Virgi44 (2011 Április 29)

gy


----------



## klari60 (2011 Április 29)

Ágnes


----------



## Andoron (2011 Április 29)

13


----------



## Andoron (2011 Április 29)

14


----------



## klari60 (2011 Április 29)

Ádám


----------



## Andoron (2011 Április 29)

15


----------



## klari60 (2011 Április 29)

51


----------



## klari60 (2011 Április 29)

oktatás-nevelés


----------



## Andoron (2011 Április 29)

16


----------



## Andoron (2011 Április 29)

17


----------



## Andoron (2011 Április 29)

18


----------



## Andoron (2011 Április 29)

19


----------



## bernat76 (2011 Április 29)

Akkor 1.


----------



## bernat76 (2011 Április 29)

Telik az idő.


----------



## bernat76 (2011 Április 29)

Átolvastam a fórumszabályzatot.


----------



## bernat76 (2011 Április 29)

Többször is.


----------



## bernat76 (2011 Április 29)

5.


----------



## bernat76 (2011 Április 29)

haladok.


----------



## bernat76 (2011 Április 29)

Hetedhét


----------



## Andoron (2011 Április 29)

20


----------



## bernat76 (2011 Április 29)

sk8


----------



## bernat76 (2011 Április 29)

Köszönöm a tippet.


----------



## bernat76 (2011 Április 29)

decimális


----------



## bernat76 (2011 Április 29)

Nemzeti tizenyegy


----------



## bernat76 (2011 Április 29)

Éjfél lesz


----------



## bernat76 (2011 Április 29)

Péntek? 13?


----------



## bernat76 (2011 Április 29)

14.


----------



## bernat76 (2011 Április 29)

-5


----------



## benya85 (2011 Április 29)

*csak úgy*

Akkor én is hozzászóltam.


----------



## bernat76 (2011 Április 29)

4 left.


----------



## benya85 (2011 Április 29)

meg most is hozzászóltam


----------



## benya85 (2011 Április 29)

meg most is


----------



## bernat76 (2011 Április 29)

Háromra...


----------



## benya85 (2011 Április 29)

meg sok van hatra...


----------



## benya85 (2011 Április 29)

hajra bernat76, nincs sok hatra


----------



## benya85 (2011 Április 29)

1, 2, 3, 4....


----------



## benya85 (2011 Április 29)

-14


----------



## bernat76 (2011 Április 29)

Megelőzi az utolsót.


----------



## benya85 (2011 Április 29)

-13


----------



## benya85 (2011 Április 29)

mindjart beérlek, haha


----------



## bernat76 (2011 Április 29)

Egy elveszett?


----------



## benya85 (2011 Április 29)

hajjaj


----------



## bernat76 (2011 Április 29)

Kész van....


----------



## benya85 (2011 Április 29)

nálam is elveszett már vagy 3...


----------



## benya85 (2011 Április 29)

gratulálok


----------



## bernat76 (2011 Április 29)

48 óra?
Az egy jó film...


----------



## benya85 (2011 Április 29)

ecc, pecc, kimehetsz


----------



## boribon007 (2011 Április 29)

jó, hogy van ilyen lehetőség


----------



## benya85 (2011 Április 29)

Anyám tyúkja


----------



## boribon007 (2011 Április 29)

agent boribon


----------



## benya85 (2011 Április 29)

Hej, mi a kő tyúkanyó kend,


----------



## boribon007 (2011 Április 29)

nem semmi a rendszer, hogy két posztot is ki tudott tenni ugyanakkor


----------



## benya85 (2011 Április 29)

lakik itt a szobában kend...


----------



## benya85 (2011 Április 29)

-4, huhúúú


----------



## benya85 (2011 Április 29)

mar csak 2 van hatra...


----------



## benya85 (2011 Április 29)

handzsa-bandzsa...


----------



## benya85 (2011 Április 29)

jeeee, éljeeen


----------



## benya85 (2011 Április 29)

na, még egy ráadás


----------



## bernat76 (2011 Április 29)

benya85 írta:


> gratulálok


 
Nem sokon múlt....


----------



## benya85 (2011 Április 29)

hoppá, kell még 2 nap a regisztráció után, azt ne felejtsétek el!


----------



## benya85 (2011 Április 29)

no mindegy... kár.... nekem most kéne a belépés


----------



## felho2 (2011 Április 29)

sziasztok


----------



## felho2 (2011 Április 29)

valamit még írnom kéne


----------



## felho2 (2011 Április 29)

na ez lesz a harmadik postom


----------



## felho2 (2011 Április 29)

még egy post


----------



## felho2 (2011 Április 29)

most jön az ötödik


----------



## felho2 (2011 Április 29)

hat


----------



## felho2 (2011 Április 29)

hét, kezdem unni


----------



## felho2 (2011 Április 29)

[HIDE]nyolc[/HIDE]


----------



## felho2 (2011 Április 29)

9


----------



## felho2 (2011 Április 29)

zehn


----------



## felho2 (2011 Április 29)

11+1


----------



## felho2 (2011 Április 29)

13


----------



## felho2 (2011 Április 29)

14


----------



## felho2 (2011 Április 29)

15


----------



## felho2 (2011 Április 29)

16


----------



## felho2 (2011 Április 29)

11


----------



## felho2 (2011 Április 29)

17


----------



## felho2 (2011 Április 29)

18


----------



## felho2 (2011 Április 29)

egyhíjánhúsz


----------



## felho2 (2011 Április 29)

húsz


----------



## felho2 (2011 Április 29)

és egy ráadás, ha már úgyis belejöttem


----------



## Borgi2 (2011 Április 30)

eggyes


----------



## 19550326 (2011 Április 30)

Melitta írta:


> 1, jelen


Kösz a segítséget!


----------



## 19550326 (2011 Április 30)

Melitta írta:


> 1, jelen



kiss:


----------



## 19550326 (2011 Április 30)

felho2 írta:


> és egy ráadás, ha már úgyis belejöttem



kiss


----------



## 19550326 (2011 Április 30)

\\m/\\m/


----------



## 19550326 (2011 Április 30)

A szólánc segíthet, ha használjuk.


----------



## 19550326 (2011 Április 30)

mit gindolsz?


----------



## 19550326 (2011 Április 30)

Mindenképp!


----------



## 19550326 (2011 Április 30)

kiss


----------



## 19550326 (2011 Április 30)

Csóközön!!!!


----------



## 19550326 (2011 Április 30)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg



kiss


----------



## 19550326 (2011 Április 30)

Köszi!kiss


----------



## 19550326 (2011 Április 30)

abigel573 írta:


> kreáltam egy mindegy mit ír be szóláncot a kezdőknek... Azt se használják...
> Talán túl egyszerű.



:d


----------



## 19550326 (2011 Április 30)

19550326 írta:


> :d



kiss De!


----------



## 19550326 (2011 Április 30)

Köszöntelek!


----------



## 19550326 (2011 Április 30)

Abigel573 írta:


> Kreáltam egy mindegy mit ír be szóláncot a kezdőknek... azt se használják...
> Talán túl egyszerű.


De!kiss


----------



## 19550326 (2011 Április 30)

Kicsit bekavartam.


----------



## rantottmaj (2011 Április 30)

Udvozlet Debrecenbol is!


----------



## tünde36 (2011 Április 30)

Vásáros évzáró müsort keresek aki tudna segíteni nagyon megköszönném.


----------



## szenice (2011 Április 30)

Sziasztok!


----------



## dansun (2011 Április 30)

sziasztok, mükszik!


----------



## tünde36 (2011 Április 30)

A kislányom bankban szeretne dolgozni azt remélve akkor több pénzünk lesz.teszem hozzá elsös.


----------



## pentitox (2011 Április 30)

01


----------



## pentitox (2011 Április 30)

02


----------



## tünde36 (2011 Április 30)

10 év és ez az ünnep már nem lesz.


----------



## tünde36 (2011 Április 30)

Örökké ezek lesznek a legjobbak.Lásd csillag születik.


----------



## tünde36 (2011 Április 30)

Sajnálom aki nem teheti meg hogy elmenjen egyszer legalább egy színházba,vagy a gyerekét nem tudja ilyen élményhez juttatni.


----------



## tünde36 (2011 Április 30)

Vásáros évzáró müsort keresek.köszönöm előre.


----------



## patka1991 (2011 Április 30)

1


----------



## patka1991 (2011 Április 30)

2


----------



## patka1991 (2011 Április 30)

3


----------



## patka1991 (2011 Április 30)

4


----------



## patka1991 (2011 Április 30)

5


----------



## patka1991 (2011 Április 30)

6


----------



## patka1991 (2011 Április 30)

7


----------



## patka1991 (2011 Április 30)

8


----------



## patka1991 (2011 Április 30)

9


----------



## xXPhantomXx (2011 Április 30)

1


----------



## xXPhantomXx (2011 Április 30)

2


----------



## xXPhantomXx (2011 Április 30)

3


----------



## xXPhantomXx (2011 Április 30)

4


----------



## xXPhantomXx (2011 Április 30)

5


----------



## xXPhantomXx (2011 Április 30)

6


----------



## xXPhantomXx (2011 Április 30)

7


----------



## xXPhantomXx (2011 Április 30)

8


----------



## xXPhantomXx (2011 Április 30)

9


----------



## xXPhantomXx (2011 Április 30)

10


----------



## xXPhantomXx (2011 Április 30)

11


----------



## xXPhantomXx (2011 Április 30)

12


----------



## xXPhantomXx (2011 Április 30)

13


----------



## xXPhantomXx (2011 Április 30)

14


----------



## xXPhantomXx (2011 Április 30)

15


----------



## xXPhantomXx (2011 Április 30)

16


----------



## xXPhantomXx (2011 Április 30)

17


----------



## xXPhantomXx (2011 Április 30)

18


----------



## xXPhantomXx (2011 Április 30)

19


----------



## xXPhantomXx (2011 Április 30)

20


----------



## patka1991 (2011 Április 30)

10


----------



## patka1991 (2011 Április 30)

11


----------



## patka1991 (2011 Április 30)

12


----------



## patka1991 (2011 Április 30)

13


----------



## patka1991 (2011 Április 30)

14


----------



## patka1991 (2011 Április 30)

15


----------



## patka1991 (2011 Április 30)

16


----------



## patka1991 (2011 Április 30)

17


----------



## patka1991 (2011 Április 30)

18


----------



## patka1991 (2011 Április 30)

19


----------



## patka1991 (2011 Április 30)

20


----------



## patka1991 (2011 Április 30)

21


----------



## Villanella (2011 Április 30)

21


----------



## patka1991 (2011 Április 30)

üdvözlet
mostha 2 napja fennvagyok és csináltam 20 hozzászolást akkor mi a baj?


----------



## zpiros (2011 Április 30)

sziasztok


----------



## zpiros (2011 Április 30)

Pár napja regisztráltam és 20 hozzászólást is írtam de most azt látom hogy 0 hozzászólásom van! nem értem?mit csinálok rosszul?


----------



## zpiros (2011 Április 30)

Segítsetek légyszi!


----------



## Moebius (2011 Április 30)

zpiros írta:


> Segítsetek légyszi!


 szia,lehet hogy rossz helyre irtál és törölték,ide irogass bátran


----------



## Ancse (2011 Április 30)

Ez ilyen egyszerűen megy?? Csa számok??


----------



## Ancse (2011 Április 30)

Bocsi a "k" betűt kihagytam!


----------



## Moebius (2011 Április 30)

Igen,de jöhetsz játszani is


----------



## Ancse (2011 Április 30)

*Hosszú idő után...*

 Nagyon örülök, hogy újra Köztetek lehetek!


----------



## Moebius (2011 Április 30)

Üdv


----------



## Ancse (2011 Április 30)

Sok szomorú dolog történt velem az utóbbi időben! Ezek miatt nem volt alkalmam belépni erre az oldalra!


----------



## Moebius (2011 Április 30)

Ancse írta:


> Sok szomorú dolog történt velem az utóbbi időben! Ezek miatt nem volt alkalmam belépni erre az oldalra!


az nem jo


----------



## Ancse (2011 Április 30)

Moebius, köszönöm az üdvözlésed!


----------



## sz.beni (2011 Április 30)

Én is itt vagyok már.


----------



## quino (2011 Április 30)

*kukucs*

sziasztok!


----------



## Ancse (2011 Április 30)

*Köszönöm!!!*

 Nagyon szuper, hogy ennyi segédanyagot találok itt! Köszönöm!!


----------



## Ancse (2011 Április 30)

Teljesen igazad van! Ha megpróbáljuk átszoktatni azzal csak rosszat teszünk a gyermeknek!


----------



## quino (2011 Április 30)

Így utólag is mindenkinek áldott húsvétot!


----------



## Ancse (2011 Április 30)

Ne haragudjatok ezt az üzenetet nem ide szántam!


----------



## Ancse (2011 Április 30)

Egyszer régen hallottam egy anyáknapi műsorban egy dalt, de csak ennyit tudok: " AZ ANYÁK HALLHATATLANOK. ... ÉS ÚJJÁSZÜLETNEK MINDEN MOSOLLYAL!
Ha valaki ennyiből felismeri kérem írja meg hol találom! Köszönöm


----------



## Ancse (2011 Április 30)

Kívánom, hogy minden édesanya legalább annyi örömet leljen gyermekeiben, mint én a két lányomban!


----------



## gyozok (2011 Április 30)

kösz


----------



## gyozok (2011 Április 30)

20


----------



## gyozok (2011 Április 30)

hozzá


----------



## gyozok (2011 Április 30)

szólás


----------



## gyozok (2011 Április 30)

megvan


----------



## Moebius (2011 Április 30)

hali


----------



## gyozok (2011 Április 30)

az


----------



## gyozok (2011 Április 30)

első


----------



## gyozok (2011 Április 30)

nemtom


----------



## gyozok (2011 Április 30)

hány


----------



## gyozok (2011 Április 30)

???


----------



## gyozok (2011 Április 30)

miért


----------



## gyozok (2011 Április 30)

van ez?


----------



## gyozok (2011 Április 30)

ha tetszik


----------



## gyozok (2011 Április 30)

úgyis


----------



## gyozok (2011 Április 30)

hozzászólok


----------



## gyozok (2011 Április 30)

és ha


----------



## gyozok (2011 Április 30)

jó


----------



## gyozok (2011 Április 30)

az oldal


----------



## gyozok (2011 Április 30)

nemcsak viszek


----------



## gyozok (2011 Április 30)

hozok is..könyveket főleg-autizmus témában


----------



## tthgbr (2011 Április 30)

*hozzászólás*

Üdv! Még ilyet, hogy 20 hozzászólás kell! Nem látom sok értelmét, de a szabály az szabály (bármilyen idétlen is). Úgyhogy tessék, az 1. hozzászólásom.


----------



## tthgbr (2011 Április 30)

2. hozzászólás


----------



## tthgbr (2011 Április 30)

3. hozzászólás


----------



## tthgbr (2011 Április 30)

4. hozzászólás


----------



## tthgbr (2011 Április 30)

5. hozzászólás


----------



## tthgbr (2011 Április 30)

6. hozzászólás


----------



## tthgbr (2011 Április 30)

7. hozzászólás


----------



## tthgbr (2011 Április 30)

8. hozzászólás


----------



## tthgbr (2011 Április 30)

9. hozzászólás


----------



## tthgbr (2011 Április 30)

10. hozzászólás


----------



## tthgbr (2011 Április 30)

11. hozzászólás


----------



## tthgbr (2011 Április 30)

12. hozzászólás


----------



## tthgbr (2011 Április 30)

13. hozzászólás


----------



## tthgbr (2011 Április 30)

14. hozzászólás


----------



## tthgbr (2011 Április 30)

15. hozzászólás


----------



## tthgbr (2011 Április 30)

16. hozzászólás


----------



## tthgbr (2011 Április 30)

17. hozzászólás


----------



## tthgbr (2011 Április 30)

18. hozzászólás


----------



## tthgbr (2011 Április 30)

19. hozzászólás


----------



## tthgbr (2011 Április 30)

20. hozzászólás


----------



## tthgbr (2011 Április 30)

+1, hogy biztosra menjek. Megfelel?


----------



## zpiros (2011 Április 30)

üdvözlet Vecsésről!


----------



## zpiros (2011 Április 30)

szép idő van


----------



## zpiros (2011 Április 30)

Nagyon köszi a segítséget!


----------



## zpiros (2011 Április 30)

Nagyon köszönöm a segítséget!


----------



## zpiros (2011 Április 30)

Sajnos mindjárt esni fog...


----------



## zpiros (2011 Április 30)

Pedig virágot akartam ültetni


----------



## zpiros (2011 Április 30)

Remélem most már jó helyre írogatok...


----------



## zpiros (2011 Április 30)

Nagyon szeretném már látni azokat a szép gyöngyképeket


----------



## zpiros (2011 Április 30)

Ez a 12. hozzászólásom


----------



## zpiros (2011 Április 30)

Örükök hogy rátaláltam erre az oldalra


----------



## zpiros (2011 Április 30)

14


----------



## zpiros (2011 Április 30)

15


----------



## zpiros (2011 Április 30)

Elfáradtam a mondatírogatásban...


----------



## zpiros (2011 Április 30)

Na mindjárt összejön a 20


----------



## zpiros (2011 Április 30)

Még3...


----------



## zpiros (2011 Április 30)

További száp napot és jó forumozást mindenkinek


----------



## zpiros (2011 Április 30)

És a 20. hozzászóóóólás is megvan!)))


----------



## zpiros (2011 Április 30)

Na lássuk....


----------



## Dimitrow52 (2011 Április 30)

*Szia Melitta*



Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


Szerbusz!


----------



## Dimitrow52 (2011 Április 30)

*Totál üdvözlet*



Dimitrow52 írta:


> Szerbusz!


 Mindenkinek: Privét!!!


----------



## Dimitrow52 (2011 Április 30)

*Ezzel el leszek*



Dimitrow52 írta:


> Mindenkinek: Privét!!!


 Egyszerű, mint a bokazokni.


----------



## Dimitrow52 (2011 Április 30)

*Lehet,hogy fő, a fejem*




Dimitrow52 írta:


> Egyszerű, mint a bokazokni.


----------



## Dimitrow52 (2011 Április 30)

*Öt darab szólt az arab,vagy ki*



Dimitrow52 írta:


>


 El més..z


----------



## Dimitrow52 (2011 Április 30)

*Hat az idegekre..*



Dimitrow52 írta:


> El més..z


 Fő a nyugalom...lábosba


----------



## Dimitrow52 (2011 Április 30)

*Ennek meg köll lenni*



Dimitrow52 írta:


> Fő a nyugalom...lábosba


 Küzdés a hét ér.


----------



## Dimitrow52 (2011 Április 30)

*Nyolc legyen polc*




Dimitrow52 írta:


> Küzdés a hét ér.


 Valami el van harapózva bennem?


----------



## zpiros (2011 Április 30)

nem enged beeee.......((


----------



## Dimitrow52 (2011 Április 30)

*Igen ezt híjják kapzsiságnak*

:11:


Dimitrow52 írta:


> Valami el van harapózva bennem?


 Már csak az angel segít-het


----------



## Moebius (2011 Április 30)

zpiros írta:


> nem enged beeee.......((


ki,mi,hova?


----------



## Dimitrow52 (2011 Április 30)

*Vigyázat ez már a 10 tiszta viz*



Dimitrow52 írta:


> :11: De nem a pohárba!


----------



## zpiros (2011 Április 30)

Most nem törlődtek az üzeneteim,és ebbe a fórumba írtam,de nem enged be a rendszer...Azt írja még mindíg hogy nem vagyok jogosult....a 48 óra letet..vagy újból le kell telnie?Nem értem....


----------



## Moebius (2011 Április 30)

zpiros írta:


> Most nem törlődtek az üzeneteim,és ebbe a fórumba írtam,de nem enged be a rendszer...Azt írja még mindíg hogy nem vagyok jogosult....a 48 óra letet..vagy újból le kell telnie?Nem értem....


asszem a 20. hsztol számol a 48 óra,utána tudsz csak letölteni,nem tudom,bnöm 6orával a reg után simán töltött le


----------



## Moebius (2011 Április 30)

légy türelmes


----------



## zpiros (2011 Április 30)

le vagyok törve mint a bili füle


----------



## zpiros (2011 Április 30)

Hát jó!Várok!


----------



## Moebius (2011 Április 30)

zpiros írta:


> le vagyok törve mint a bili füle



vmi sürgösen kéne?


----------



## Moebius (2011 Április 30)

1 kis olvasnivaló amig vártok
https://rapidshare.com/files/459951840/A_klinika_-_Peter_Heim.pdf


----------



## viktorbácsi (2011 Április 30)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


 sziasztok szép napot mindenkinek


----------



## viktorbácsi (2011 Április 30)

mit szóltok a pesti új utcanevek változásához?


----------



## g800 (2011 Április 30)

*Bomba oldal.*

Hello.véletlenul találtam erre az oldalra de u,y néz ki hogy szuper lesz.

udv.mindenkinek koszike !


----------



## Moebius (2011 Április 30)

szia,az az oldal


----------



## g800 (2011 Április 30)

*Info :*

Hello .Hol lehet azt látni mikor éred el e 20-ast ?? koszi !


----------



## Moebius (2011 Április 30)

g800 írta:


> Hello .Hol lehet azt látni mikor éred el e 20-ast ?? koszi !


a neved alatt kivan irva hány üzit küldtél,8nál tartasz


----------



## Lettike28 (2011 Április 30)

Hát nehezen fogok én összeszedni 20 hozzászólást az biztos!!


----------



## Lettike28 (2011 Április 30)

de megoldom vhogy!!


----------



## Lettike28 (2011 Április 30)

Am segítséget szeretnék kérni!!


----------



## Lettike28 (2011 Április 30)

Méghozzá Óvodapedagógusoktól!


----------



## Lettike28 (2011 Április 30)

3 hetes matektervezetre lenne szükségem


----------



## Lettike28 (2011 Április 30)

vagyis projektre!


----------



## Moebius (2011 Április 30)

Lettike28 írta:


> Hát nehezen fogok én összeszedni 20 hozzászólást az biztos!!


gyere játszani,gyorsabban megy az idő


----------



## Lettike28 (2011 Április 30)

Jajj valaki segítsen nekem megcsinálni ezt a 20 hozzászólást, mert nagyon kell az a matek projekt, és láttam párat feltöltve! :S


----------



## Moebius (2011 Április 30)

akkor beszélgessünk,mi leszel?


----------



## Lettike28 (2011 Április 30)

hol is???


----------



## Lettike28 (2011 Április 30)

óvodapedagógus, ha minden jól megy


----------



## Moebius (2011 Április 30)

az jó


----------



## Lettike28 (2011 Április 30)

a játékra írtam, h mondtad h gyere játszani...


----------



## Lettike28 (2011 Április 30)

jó bizony  én nagyon szeretem


----------



## Moebius (2011 Április 30)

Lettike28 írta:


> a játékra írtam, h mondtad h gyere játszani...


egyel vissza vannak a játékok


----------



## Moebius (2011 Április 30)

CanadaHun - Kanadai Magyarok Fóruma > Beszélgető - Dumcsi > Szójátékok és játékok


----------



## Lettike28 (2011 Április 30)

már megtaláltam, de azért köszi!!


----------



## Moebius (2011 Április 30)

sziv


----------



## Dimitrow52 (2011 Április 30)

*Jövell a 11-dic*



Dimitrow52 írta:


> Dimitrow52 írta:
> 
> 
> > :11: De nem a pohárba!
> ...


----------



## Dimitrow52 (2011 Április 30)

*Tisszen 2..*



Dimitrow52 írta:


> Dimitrow52 írta:
> 
> 
> > Lessz ami lösz.
> ...


----------



## Dimitrow52 (2011 Április 30)

*10en 3*



Dimitrow52 írta:


> Dimitrow52 írta:
> 
> 
> > Gyüljön:444::444:


----------



## hocimama (2011 Április 30)

Sziasztok! Én még új tag vagyok és baromi lassan haladok előre , talán ha segítetek könnyebben boldogulok
Köszönöm


----------



## bocsiovi (2011 Április 30)

*fontos*

Már olyan sok évzárót csináltam, de arra mindig vigyázok, hogy mindegyik más legyen, az adott gyerekekre "szabva" a műsort.
Jó, hogy van ilyen lap, ahol ötleteket meríthetünk.


----------



## Dimitrow52 (2011 Április 30)

*Egy IV.lessz*

E löre a twentijér!


----------



## Dimitrow52 (2011 Április 30)

*XV.Bia*

Biz annyi!


----------



## kgréti (2011 Április 30)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg



Köszi a lehetőséget!


----------



## blademan (2011 Április 30)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg



Üdvözlet a fórumtagoknak! 

már csak 19....


----------



## Dimitrow52 (2011 Április 30)

*Tizen van Hat*

Pünthlich?


----------



## kgréti (2011 Április 30)

Segítek, ha segítesz, mert én is új tag vagyok, és nem igazán vagyok képben.


----------



## bocsiovi (2011 Április 30)

Én is nagyon szeretem a verseidet, meséidet! Gratulálok!


----------



## Dimitrow52 (2011 Április 30)

*Segédlet Hocimamának*

Irsz egy levelet magadnak,utána beidézed, majd megint irsz egyet magadnak. Így növekszik az üzeneteid száma és a kedved.
Üdv Dimitrow52


----------



## kgréti (2011 Április 30)

Üdv Neked is.


----------



## bocsiovi (2011 Április 30)

A rakodáshoz, mi a "Dolgozni szaporán" című dalt szoktuk énekelni. Jó esetben a három versszak eléneklésének végére, már majdnem rend van.


----------



## blademan (2011 Április 30)

Hát ja, hajrá a 20-ért...


----------



## Dimitrow52 (2011 Április 30)

*Tizen van 8*

Már csak kettö mi elválaszt?:``:


----------



## kgréti (2011 Április 30)

Dimitrow52 írta:


> Irsz egy levelet magadnak,utána beidézed, majd megint irsz egyet magadnak. Így növekszik az üzeneteid száma és a kedved.
> Üdv Dimitrow52


Remélem nem baj, ha én is kölcsön veszem az ötleted...


----------



## kgréti (2011 Április 30)

blademan írta:


> Hát ja, hajrá a 20-ért...



Letöltésre hajtasz?


----------



## Dimitrow52 (2011 Április 30)

*Salgótarján szép*

Kedves KGRÉTI Üdv! Ott voltam hajdanán nászúton.kiss Dimitrow52


----------



## kgréti (2011 Április 30)

Dimitrow52 írta:


> Már csak kettö mi elválaszt?:``:



Kitartás, nem sokára meglesz.


----------



## blademan (2011 Április 30)

kgréti írta:


> Segítek, ha segítesz, mert én is új tag vagyok, és nem igazán vagyok képben.



Hajrá a hozzászólásokért...


----------



## Dimitrow52 (2011 Április 30)

*És eljött az a 20*

Megértem, hogy meg értem.:88:


----------



## kgréti (2011 Április 30)

Dimitrow52 írta:


> Kedves KGRÉTI Üdv! Ott voltam hajdanán nászúton.kiss Dimitrow52



Üdv! Remélem jól érezted magad, és sok szép emléked maradt Salgótarjánról!


----------



## blademan (2011 Április 30)

kgréti írta:


> Letöltésre hajtasz?



Inkább csak a nyugodt fórumböngészésért.
Jó az ilyen kötelezettséget mihamarabb letudni...


----------



## kgréti (2011 Április 30)

Dimitrow52 írta:


> Megértem, hogy meg értem.:88:



Gratula! Most már töltögethetsz.


----------



## Dimitrow52 (2011 Április 30)

*+1 Ez legyen a ráadás*

Eztán ilyen leszek:11:


----------



## bocsiovi (2011 Április 30)

Sziasztok!
Keresgélés közben találtam erre az oldalra, és nagyon tetszene, de attól tartok nem tudom megfelelően használni. Óvónő vagyok Magyarországon, Egerben lakom és egy kis faluban dolgozom hosszú évek óta. Igyekszem csodálatos, élményekben gazdag gyermek éveket biztosítani óvodásaimnak.


----------



## kgréti (2011 Április 30)

blademan írta:


> Inkább csak a nyugodt fórumböngészésért.
> Jó az ilyen kötelezettséget mihamarabb letudni...



Én meg óvodás zenéket szeretnék letölteni. Kinéztem néhányat, ami a csoportomnak biztos tetszene.


----------



## Dimitrow52 (2011 Április 30)

*Köszönet kgréti-nek!*

További szerencsés munkálkodást kivánok!

Dimitrow52


----------



## Macika76 (2011 Április 30)

köszi


----------



## Macika76 (2011 Április 30)

köszke


----------



## kgréti (2011 Április 30)

Dimitrow52 írta:


> További szerencsés munkálkodást kivánok!
> 
> Dimitrow52



Köszi! Minden jót, majd még valószínűleg "találkozunk"!


----------



## Macika76 (2011 Április 30)

köszike


----------



## Macika76 (2011 Április 30)

köszönöm


----------



## blademan (2011 Április 30)

kgréti írta:


> Én meg óvodás zenéket szeretnék letölteni. Kinéztem néhányat, ami a csoportomnak biztos tetszene.



Nagyon dicséretes dolog, érdekes hogy a pedagógiai eszköztár elemei is megtalálhatóak itt.... :idea:


----------



## kgréti (2011 Április 30)

Hová lettél blademan? Már nem gyűjtöd az üziket?


----------



## bocsiovi (2011 Április 30)

*köszönöm*

Annyira jók ezek a versek ( mármint a ballagók), most ezeket válogatom, de nem tudok választani. Nem is kell, mindet elmondjuk!


----------



## laazy (2011 Április 30)

Sziasztok!


----------



## laazy (2011 Április 30)

laazy írta:


> sziasztok!


 1


----------



## laazy (2011 Április 30)

3


----------



## laazy (2011 Április 30)

laazy írta:


> 3


 4


----------



## laazy (2011 Április 30)

laazy írta:


> 4


 5


----------



## laazy (2011 Április 30)

laazy írta:


> 5


 6


----------



## laazy (2011 Április 30)

laazy írta:


> 6


 7


----------



## laazy (2011 Április 30)

laazy írta:


> 7


 8


----------



## laazy (2011 Április 30)

laazy írta:


> 8


9


----------



## mona1013 (2011 Április 30)

Sziasztok!


----------



## laazy (2011 Április 30)

laazy írta:


> 9



10


----------



## laazy (2011 Április 30)

laazy írta:


> 10



11


----------



## laazy (2011 Április 30)

laazy írta:


> 11



12


----------



## laazy (2011 Április 30)

laazy írta:


> 12



13


----------



## laazy (2011 Április 30)

laazy írta:


> 13



14


----------



## laazy (2011 Április 30)

laazy írta:


> 14



15


----------



## laazy (2011 Április 30)

laazy írta:


> 15



16


----------



## laazy (2011 Április 30)

laazy írta:


> 16



17


----------



## laazy (2011 Április 30)

laazy írta:


> 17



18


----------



## laazy (2011 Április 30)

laazy írta:


> 18



19


----------



## laazy (2011 Április 30)

laazy írta:


> 19



20


----------



## Andusdus (2011 Május 1)

Jelentem itt vagyok! Itt valahogy szívesebben "írom alá" a jelenléti ívet, mint a melóhelyen


----------



## DjBodi (2011 Május 1)

De jó, hogy ráleltem erre a szuper honlapra.. 
Már csak a 2 nap teljen le és a 20 HSZ legyen meg és mehet a csere-bere..


----------



## zuzuzu (2011 Május 1)

Furcsa, hogy a megszokás mennyire befolyásolja az ízlésünket és a gondolkozásunkat: sokan el sem tudják képzelni, hogy létezhet boldogság a világtól teljesen elzárva.
Emily Bronte


----------



## Clon007 (2011 Május 1)

Szép reggelt!!


----------



## SzTimiSzTimi (2011 Május 1)

Az élet egyetlen értelme maga az élet. Arról szól, mihez fogsz a kapott eséllyel: iparkodsz-e ünneplőbe tenni a szívedet, napjaidat, élethossziglan


----------



## SzTimiSzTimi (2011 Május 1)

Szabad az, aki szabad szívvel választja meg, kitől függjön, hová tartozzon.


----------



## SzTimiSzTimi (2011 Május 1)

Sose vitatkozz idiótákkal. Lesüllyedsz az ő szintükre, és ott legyőznek a rutinjukkal!


----------



## SzTimiSzTimi (2011 Május 1)

- Cseppet sem vagyok hazudós! - tiltakozom - Az lehetséges, hogy néha elhallgatok valamit, esetleg füllentek, vagy ellentmondok a tényeknek, de sose hazudok!


----------



## SzTimiSzTimi (2011 Május 1)

Kívánom, maradj meghitt viszonyban a Csodával! Légy boldog, itatódj át szerelemmel, és részegülj tőle! Ne siess meghalni, bármily régen élsz is. Tőled, általad is szebb a tömérdek-arcú Világ.
10 Elküldések szám


----------



## SzTimiSzTimi (2011 Május 1)

Hallottam magáról. Nagy a szája. Nagy a mellénye. - És a szívemet még nem is látta.


----------



## SzTimiSzTimi (2011 Május 1)

onzódsz az idiótákhoz. -Ühüm. Szeretlek.


----------



## SzTimiSzTimi (2011 Május 1)

Zsigereim belereszketnek. Torkomba szalad a szívem. Meg kell veszni, a pasas úgy hat rám, mint egy kísérleti atomrobbanás. Évek óta bizakodom, hogy egyszerre csak elmúlik.


----------



## SzTimiSzTimi (2011 Május 1)

Egy igazi pasasba fáradságmentesen, percek alatt beleszerethetsz. Viszont évszázadokig is eltarthat, amíg kitörlöd őt az emlékezetedből.


----------



## SzTimiSzTimi (2011 Május 1)

Ne érj hozzám, rám se nézz hazáig!Hadd maradjak úriember. Tudod, az úriember az a vadállat, aki valameddig bír várni.


----------



## SzTimiSzTimi (2011 Május 1)

Miért nincs a kakasnak keze? Mert a tyúknak nincs bugyija.


----------



## SzTimiSzTimi (2011 Május 1)

"Pár évvel ezelőtt megjelent egy remek könyv, amely néhány tucat tökéletesen üres lapot tartalmazott. Ez volt a címe: Amit a férfiak a nőkről tudnak."


----------



## SzTimiSzTimi (2011 Május 1)

Kedvesgesd, míg élvezitek egymást, és szépen engedd el, ha távozni kíván.


----------



## SzTimiSzTimi (2011 Május 1)

Az ember lelke olyan, mint egy magára hagyott óangol ház, parkkal. Látszólag lakatlan és mégis eleven: ám furamód ködlő, fehérlő, el-el suhanó lények népesítik be.


----------



## SzTimiSzTimi (2011 Május 1)

Értelmetlen pótcselekvés a takarítás. A retkesség úgyis mindig kiújul.


----------



## SzTimiSzTimi (2011 Május 1)

Egy emberből kettő skizofrén.


----------



## SzTimiSzTimi (2011 Május 1)

Az életben a nevetés az egyik legkomolyabb dolog, éspedig azért, mert a legfontosabbak közül való.


----------



## SzTimiSzTimi (2011 Május 1)

Egy ilyen pasas mellett nem fenékig tejföl az élet. De ahol tejföl, ott nagyon


----------



## SzTimiSzTimi (2011 Május 1)

Mit tesznek majd a nők, ha kihalnak a férfiak?? - Keresnek egy másik állatot és megtanítják beszélni!


----------



## SzTimiSzTimi (2011 Május 1)

Egy termet dohányzó és nemdohányzó részre osztani annyi, mint egy medencét belepisilős és nem belepisilősre


----------



## SzTimiSzTimi (2011 Május 1)

Mit keresel? - kérdezte a szamuráj a hátam mögött. - Nem tudom. - Akkor segítek. Ez logikusan hangzott, nem is ellenkeztem.


----------



## SzTimiSzTimi (2011 Május 1)

A pasasnak lelke van. Beüvegezni, kitenni a falra, gyorsan!


----------



## SzTimiSzTimi (2011 Május 1)

A zseni: tudja azt, amit nem tudhatna. A tehetséges: tudja, amit tud. Az ügyes: azt se tudja, amit tud.


----------



## SzTimiSzTimi (2011 Május 1)

Máig nem értem, mi késztet embereket arra, hogy ha fáj nekik a más öröme, tulajdona, inkább megpróbálják szétzúzni azt, semhogy hasonlót teremtsenek maguknak


----------



## RexpecT (2011 Május 1)

_Aki elhiszi, hogy tönkrement, az tönkre is megy. Aki elhatározta, hogy nem tud más lenni, azt elpusztítják a szürke hétköznapok._
Paulo Coelho


----------



## RexpecT (2011 Május 1)

_A halálnak van humorérzéke. Reménykedjünk, hogy a halottnak is van. Csak az életbenmaradottaknak nincs._
Vámos Miklós


----------



## tipsike (2011 Május 1)

sziasztok!szép jó reggelt mindenkinek!


----------



## Hilduska (2011 Május 1)

sziasztok ♥


----------



## oktatolaci (2011 Május 1)

Üdv, Monorról!


----------



## oktatolaci (2011 Május 1)

Hát akkor csipkedd magad kedves DjBodi!


----------



## tipsike (2011 Május 1)

sziasztok!beszólások:Adsz egy fényképet magadról? Meg akarom ijeszteni a húgomat. 
Akkora a szád, hogy buszgarázsnak is jó lenne. 
Akkora feneked van, hogy kirakós römit lehet rajta játszani. 
Akkora orrod van, hogy egy vak Moszkváig eltapogatna rajta. 
Annyi eszed van, mint egy marék szárított lepkének. 
Az arcod olyan volt, mint Louis Armstrong hangja. 
Az egyik lábad x a másikat meg ki se lehet olvasni... 
Az igazolványképeddel dobják fel az unalmasabb horrorfilmeket. 
Az IQ-d akkora, mint a lábméreted. 
Gyenge vagy, mint Quasimodo hátúszásban. 
Ha a butaságod forgó mozgássá lehetne átalakítani, bezárhatnák Paksot. 
Ha a dumáját boltban árulnák, az állatvédők betiltatnák. 
Ha a mókusnak ilyen feje lenne, magára gyújtaná az erdőt. 
Ha az embernek a hülyeségtől tüsszentenie kellene, akkor neked most olyan szénanáthád lenne... 
Ha az IQ-d kettővel több lenne, akkor már lehetnél sültkrumpli. 
Ha ilyen fejem lenne, eladnám a MÁV-nak, vasúti ütközőnek!


----------



## tipsike (2011 Május 1)

Ha ilyen fejem lenne, elmennék a Hortobágyra fűcsomónak! 
Ha ilyen fejem lenne, hazáig rugdosnám. 
Ha megállsz az erdőben, a szádba fial a mókus... 
Ha nekem ilyen fejem lenne, felültetném a buszra és integetnék neki. 
Ha nekem ilyen fejem lenne, szatyorban vinném. 
Ha olyan messze laknál, mint amilyen hülye vagy, sose érnél haza. 
Már akkor hülye volt, amikor a világra lökték... 
Olyan a fogad, hogy a pókot kiharapod a sarokból! 
Olyan a lábad, mint az őzé, de nem olyan kecses, hanem olyan szőrös.


----------



## levix (2011 Május 1)

Hello Melitta. Hálás vagyok a bejutás könnyítéséért.


----------



## tipsike (2011 Május 1)

Olyan a nyakad, mint a bivalyé, de nem olyan erős, hanem olyan koszos... 
Olyan a szád, mint egy non-stop bolt, állandóan nyitva van. 
Olyan a szemed, mint a sasé. Nem olyan éles, hanem olyan csipás. 
Olyan botfüled volt, hogy kiskorodban azzal ütötték a nővéred nyomát mikor megszökött. 
Olyan büdös a lábad, hogy a görény sírva kérte a receptet! 
Olyan büdös vagy, hogy amikor kereszteltek, lapáttal kellett a szenteltvízbe lógatni. 
Olyan buta vagy, hogy felfelé sikítasz a hullámvasúton. 
Olyan csúnya vagy, hogy a bába inkább a méhlepényt rakta pólyába. 
Olyan csúnya vagy, hogy amikor a fényképedet kirakták a tejesdobozra, a gyerekek rászoktak a sörre.


----------



## levix (2011 Május 1)

mókás ez a "beavatósdi" a 20 hozzászólással.


----------



## levix (2011 Május 1)

Az ember csak téblábol itt az elején, de nagyon vonzóak a fórumtémák és a csere-berék.


----------



## levix (2011 Május 1)

mesélj egy kicsit a távoli világ boldogságáról. Engem nagyon érdekel a boldogság.


----------



## lonika (2011 Május 1)

Egy kaliba várt csak reám a Korbujban, más semmi. Senki. Csak egy rossz kaliba, egy fűrész és egy balta. És egy élet, amit vinni kellett tovább, mert a testem enni kért, vackot követelt magának, és nem törődött azzal, hogy a szemem üresnek látta a világot, és belül, magamban úgy éreztem, hogy az élet régen befejeződött.


----------



## lonika (2011 Május 1)

Nincs olyan összekuszált élet, amelyből istendicséret ne születne.
Mácz István


----------



## levix (2011 Május 1)

úgy tűnik, jól elbeszélgetek itt magammal, de vigasztal, hogy a számláló "üzemel"...


----------



## lonika (2011 Május 1)

Aki nem akar
meghalni, még nem biztos,
hogy szeret élni.
Fodor Ákos


----------



## levix (2011 Május 1)

hello oktatolaci. Mit oktatsz és hol:


----------



## levix (2011 Május 1)

jav: Mit oktatsz, és hol?


----------



## tipsike (2011 Május 1)

Olyan csúnya vagy, hogy amikor megszülettél az orvos sírt fel először. 
Olyan csúnya vagy, hogy a pap vízipisztollyal keresztelt. 
Olyan csúnya vagy, hogy az anyád telefonon szoptatott. 
Olyan csúnya vagy, hogy az anyósom lehetnél.


----------



## levix (2011 Május 1)

lx jelen


----------



## szpinyo (2011 Május 1)

én is itt vagyok


----------



## levix (2011 Május 1)

Ez a Camus idézet nagyon fontos lenne napjainkban minden magyarnak.


----------



## levix (2011 Május 1)

szeretek önmagammal is társalogni, de fórumon még nem próbáltam...


----------



## levix (2011 Május 1)

Azt hiszem, ez a 20 HSZ mégis jó ötlet: ha valamiért meg kell dolgozni, az mindig értékesebb.


----------



## szpinyo (2011 Május 1)

nagy a világ de van közepe


----------



## tipsike (2011 Május 1)

Olyan csúnya vagy, hogy anyád megkért: legyetek csak barátok


----------



## levix (2011 Május 1)

az ember 1000 helyre beregisztrál, ahová, soha nem tér vissza. Ez a "beavatás" jó esélyt teremt, hogy ne tűnjön el senki könnyedén...


----------



## tipsike (2011 Május 1)

Lefejelte, mint bálna a jéghegyet.

Hátbavágta, mint vakondot a rotációs kapa.

Áthugyozta, mint a hóembert!

Ez olyan lehetetlen, mint lakatlan szigeten a tömegverekedés!

Felrugta, mint kakas a lószart.

Lefejelte, mint vak bálna a torpedót.

Rátalál mint gyöngytyúk a meleg takonyra.

Kerülgeti mint ateista macska a templom egerét.


----------



## triniti5 (2011 Május 1)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg



de jó végre én is szedem


----------



## lonika (2011 Május 1)

Sziasztoook! Megérkeztem én is!


----------



## triniti5 (2011 Május 1)

2


----------



## tipsike (2011 Május 1)

Átmegy rajta mint fos a libán.

Spekulál mint egy orosz nepper '920-ban.

Fogd be a szád, vagy benyúlok a zsebembe, és megfojtom apádat.


----------



## szpinyo (2011 Május 1)

egye meg a fészkes


----------



## tipsike (2011 Május 1)

Olyan szép a foga, hogy a kerítésen keresztül legelhet vele.

Olyan csúnya, mikor megszületett az orvos nem tudta melyik végét paskolja meg.

Olyan csúnya vagy, hogy mikor megszülettél, az orvos anyádat veregette meg.

Inkább a lepedön száradtál volna meg.


----------



## triniti5 (2011 Május 1)

szpinyo írta:


> én is itt vagyok



:55:


----------



## szpinyo (2011 Május 1)

fekete fene


----------



## triniti5 (2011 Május 1)

:11:


triniti5 írta:


> :55:


----------



## szpinyo (2011 Május 1)

szia lonika


----------



## szpinyo (2011 Május 1)

csak irogatok


----------



## szpinyo (2011 Május 1)

csak magamnak


----------



## szpinyo (2011 Május 1)

csak most


----------



## szpinyo (2011 Május 1)

csak akciosan


----------



## szpinyo (2011 Május 1)

elrontottam


----------



## szpinyo (2011 Május 1)

akciósan


----------



## tipsike (2011 Május 1)

Az agyam a második legkedvesebb szervem.(W.Allen)


----------



## triniti5 (2011 Május 1)

marhapörkölt


----------



## szpinyo (2011 Május 1)

vasárnapi kedvezmény


----------



## triniti5 (2011 Május 1)

szerintem sajnos túl sokat


----------



## szpinyo (2011 Május 1)

és melyik az elsö?


----------



## szpinyo (2011 Május 1)

ez csaaak tréfa volt


----------



## szpinyo (2011 Május 1)

jól elvagyok


----------



## tipsike (2011 Május 1)

Még soha nem volt háború két olyan ország között, ahol országonként legalább egy McDonalds lett volna.


----------



## szpinyo (2011 Május 1)

nemsokára esik


----------



## triniti5 (2011 Május 1)

én az Emese vizet szeretem


----------



## levix (2011 Május 1)

úgy gondolom, sok oka lehet a különbözőségeknek:
- öröklött adottságok és "programok", 
- neveltetés, szülői minták, 
- szokások, hagyományok, családi legendák,
- hiedelmek, rögeszmék, félelmek,
- eltérő érdekek, stb.


----------



## tipsike (2011 Május 1)

Hatszor nagyobb az esélye annak, hogy egy villám férfit fog megcsapni, mint nőt


----------



## szpinyo (2011 Május 1)

az eső nem a hó


----------



## szpinyo (2011 Május 1)

igen mert a nők nem mennek ki az esőre


----------



## szpinyo (2011 Május 1)

csak ha muszály


----------



## levix (2011 Május 1)

bizonyára a társadalmi közeg, légkör is gyakorolhat olyan nyomást, ami sokféle negatív reakció-készséget felszínre hoz. Pl. én még emlékszem olyan időszakokra, amikor a gyűlölködés csak nyomokban volt jelen.


----------



## szpinyo (2011 Május 1)

és jól teszik


----------



## triniti5 (2011 Május 1)

Rómeó és Júlia a kedvencem


----------



## Gurgensson (2011 Május 1)

itt már esik vagy szemerkél egy folytában.


----------



## szpinyo (2011 Május 1)

kezd esni


----------



## tipsike (2011 Május 1)

Az emberi hulyeseg es a vilagegyetem vegtelen, az utobbiban azonban nem vagyok biztos (Albert E.) 


3. Úgy érezzük, hogy az amit teszünk csak csepp a tengerben, anélkül a csepp nélkül azonban sekélyebb volna a tenger./Teréz anya/ 


4. Figyelemreméltó tény, hogy genetikailag közelebb állunk a csimpánzhoz, mint - mondjuk - a ló a zebrához. (Richard Leakey brit tudós) 


5. Kevenc állata: bélszín. (Fran Lebowitz amerikai író)


----------



## szpinyo (2011 Május 1)

mennem kell


----------



## levix (2011 Május 1)

A szülők gyakran futnak a pénz után. Fáradtan érkeznek haza. Keveset beszélgetnek a gyerekeikkel. Ebédnél, vacsoránál inkább számonkérés van, az életbölcsességek megosztása helyett. Ha van egyáltalán közös ebéd, vacsora...


----------



## tipsike (2011 Május 1)

Naponta tizenkét újszülött csecsemőt adnak az USA-ban rossz szülőknek. 


13. Annyi üzemanyag van egy teli jumbo jetben (ez egy repülő), amennyivel egy átlagos személy- gépkocsival 4-szer körbe lehetne utazni a Földet az egyenlítő mentén. 


14. Hatszor nagyobb az esélye annak, hogy egy villám férfit fog megcsapni, mint nőt. 


15. Nagyobb viszont az esélyünk, hogy belénkcsap a villám, mint hogy megnyerjük az ötöst a lottón!


----------



## levix (2011 Május 1)

Ritkán látni jó mintákat a konfliktus-megoldásra. Újabban az "erőből való lenyomás" a menő eljárás. A másik nem számít. Ujjongás van, ha valahol kompromisszum születik. Konstruktív konfliktus-megoldás alig hallani, ahol nyer-nyer alapon dolgoznak a megoldásért.


----------



## Hokacsa (2011 Május 1)

ez marhajó!


----------



## levix (2011 Május 1)

Úgy vélem, a kritika fontos dolog, ha az építő jellegű: egyrészt van már egy teherbíró kapcsolat hozzá, amit mívesen felépítettünk, és folyamatosan ápoljuk, másfelől a "kritikai visszajelzés" olyan, ami befogadható a másik fél számára, és előre viszi a sorsát, személyiségét, nem pedig a kritizáló egóját puffasztó üzenetről van szó.


----------



## tipsike (2011 Május 1)

A test legerősebb izma a nyelvben van. (Mmmmm...) 


17. Az átlagember jobban fél a pókoktól, mint a haláltól. 


18. Ha falba vered a fejedet, az óránként 150 kalóriát emészt fel. 


19. Az emberi test elég nyomást termel ahhoz, hogy a vér akár 15 méterre is kispricceljen. 


20. Ha 6 éven és 9 hónapon keresztül folyamatosan szellentesz, annyi gázt termelhetsz, amelynek energiája felér egy atombombáéval. (Ez már elgondolkodtató...!)


----------



## Hokacsa (2011 Május 1)

4


----------



## Hokacsa (2011 Május 1)

oh.. nem hiszem a 15m lehetséges volna...


----------



## Hokacsa (2011 Május 1)

hacsak nem extrém magas vérnyomása van valakinek


----------



## Hokacsa (2011 Május 1)

például phaeochromocytomája van


----------



## Hokacsa (2011 Május 1)

és éppen hatalmas mennyiségű katekolamint ereszt a keringésbe


----------



## levix (2011 Május 1)

Vezetői pozíciókban például sokan próbálnak tévedhetetlennek, "tökéletesnek" mutatkozni, letagadva, elrejtve, másokra hárítva a hibákat, pedig a szociológiai vizsgálatok szerint a hibák elismerése, beismerése (egyébként alkalmas, jól teljesítő vezető esetében) inkább a tiszteletet, népszerűséget növeli.


----------



## Hokacsa (2011 Május 1)

az nem szép dolog


----------



## Hokacsa (2011 Május 1)

ki szeretne asztronauta lenni?


----------



## Hokacsa (2011 Május 1)

ki nem hisz a holdraszállásban?


----------



## Hokacsa (2011 Május 1)

... just for fun: ha öreg vki és nagyon száraz a szája, összetapad beszéd közben a szárazságtól..


----------



## Hokacsa (2011 Május 1)

... akkor nézze meg a vércukorszintjét...


----------



## tipsike (2011 Május 1)

Olyan ronda vagy, hogy zsákban hordtak óvodába. 
Olyan sötét vagy, hogy a néger farka hozzád képest neoncső! 
Olyan sötét vagy, hogy ha elrepül a vállad felett egy holló, azt hiszik, villámlott. 
Olyan sötét vagy, mint a vakond belsőzsebe. 
Olyan sötét vagy, mint az ideálisan fekete test, éjszaka az alagútban. 
Öregem, Te egy igen komoly érv vagy az abortusz mellett. 
Sajnálom édesanyádat, hogy gyereket várt oszt te jöttél. 
Te elrontottad az életed amikor élve születtél. 
Te helyből hülyébb vagy, mint más nekifutásból!


----------



## Hokacsa (2011 Május 1)

... mert lehet, hogy 2-es típusú diabetesze van!


----------



## Hokacsa (2011 Május 1)

de lehet akár Sjögren szindróma is


----------



## Hokacsa (2011 Május 1)

az egy autoimmun betegség


----------



## tipsike (2011 Május 1)

Ne feledd, ha valaki felbosszant, az arcodon 42 izom rándul össze. De csupán négy izom kell ahhoz, hogy kinyújtsd a kezed, és pofánvágd vele az ilyen seggfejeket. 


22. Ha 8 éven, 7 hónapon és 6 napon keresztül üvöltesz, elég hangenergiát termelsz egy csésze kávé felmelegítéséhez.(Úgy tunik, nem éri meg a ráfordítást...)


----------



## Hokacsa (2011 Május 1)

ahol a test a könny-és nyálmirigyeket, meg úgy általában a mirigyeket támadja


----------



## Hokacsa (2011 Május 1)

jah, amugy meg lehet még kiszáradás is


----------



## Hokacsa (2011 Május 1)

gyakori lehet az nyáron, főleg idősebb embereknél


----------



## Hokacsa (2011 Május 1)

csak ennyi...


----------



## Myprospero (2011 Május 1)

Mindenütt jó, de legjobb sehol.


----------



## triniti5 (2011 Május 1)

jó ötlet


----------



## Hokacsa (2011 Május 1)

...


----------



## triniti5 (2011 Május 1)




----------



## triniti5 (2011 Május 1)

szeretem a dalait


----------



## tipsike (2011 Május 1)

[FONT=&quot]Mik azok a PC izmok?
Arnold Kegel 1952-ben elsők között publikált a pubococcygeus (továbbiakban PC) női izomcsoport jelentőségéről a női szexuális működés kapcsán. Ez az alhasi izomcsoport felelős a hüvely és húgycső körüli, méh és gátkörnyéki szervek felfüggesztéséért, feszességéért, valamint szerepet játszik a PC, ezen alhasi szervek optimális működésében. Ha ezek az izmok gyengék, vagy tudatosan nem képes a nő megfeszíteni és elernyeszteni őket, különböző szexuális, vizelési, szülési, stb. nehézségeket tapasztalhatunk.

[/FONT]


----------



## triniti5 (2011 Május 1)




----------



## tipsike (2011 Május 1)

[FONT=&quot]Kegel kidolgozta ezen izomcsoport vizsgálatának és tréning-szerű fejlesztésének módszerét, melyet többek között Graber munkacsoportja továbbfejlesztett. A továbbiakban részletesen leírom a gyakorlatokat, kiegészítve azokkal a sikeres ötletekkel, melyeket saját pácienseim megtapasztaltak.

Mikor és miben segíthetnek a Kegel gyakorlatok?
*1. Az orgazmus elérésében.

*[/FONT]


----------



## triniti5 (2011 Május 1)

Én keresztszemezni szeretek.


----------



## tipsike (2011 Május 1)

Olyan büdös a szád, hogy az indiánok nyilat mérgeznének vele. 
Olyan tuskó vagy, hogy lefullad a fejedben a láncfűrész. 
Olyan egyszerű vagy, hogy a százas szög hozzád képest integrált áramkör! 
Olyan ronda vagy, hogy ha beleesel a tengerbe a cápák rászoknak a lucernára! 
Ha nekem ilyen arcom lenne, mint neked, beperelném anyámat!


----------



## triniti5 (2011 Május 1)

félek a tűtől


----------



## triniti5 (2011 Május 1)

Nagyon szép és szinte térhatású.


----------



## tipsike (2011 Május 1)

[FONT=&quot]az előjáték alatt a nő képes legyen Az orgazmus eléréséhez a nemi szervek és környékének gyengéd, simogatása, dörzsölése szükséges. Fontos, hogy ellazítani izomzatát, és szükség szerint feszíteni. Ebben az orgazmus előtti szakaszban tehát a PC izomzat lazításának, megfeszítésének kitüntetett szerepe van. Különösen a hüvelyi orgazmus készségének a kialakításában, elérésében van a Kegel gyakorlatoknak elősegítő funkciója.
*2. Az orgazmus intenzitásának fokozásában.

*[/FONT]


----------



## tipsike (2011 Május 1)

[FONT=&quot]Az orgazmus fiziológiailag a hüvely-gát környéki izomcsoportok reflex-szerű, ritmikus összehúzódásaival jár. Az orgazmus átélésének fokozását, intenzitását növelheti az a nő, aki tudatosan tudja fokozni PC izmainak megfeszítését és ellazítását.

[/FONT]


----------



## triniti5 (2011 Május 1)




----------



## triniti5 (2011 Május 1)




----------



## Dahlia0502 (2011 Május 1)

Üdv mindenkinek ezen a topicon!


----------



## Dahlia0502 (2011 Május 1)

Egy kotta letöltése


----------



## Dahlia0502 (2011 Május 1)

Az élet szép.


----------



## Dahlia0502 (2011 Május 1)

A zene szép.


----------



## Dahlia0502 (2011 Május 1)

Nehéz furulyázni.


----------



## Dahlia0502 (2011 Május 1)

Csajkovszkij


----------



## Dahlia0502 (2011 Május 1)

Bölcsődal


----------



## Dahlia0502 (2011 Május 1)

Szép...


----------



## Dahlia0502 (2011 Május 1)

Csillagos az éj


----------



## Dahlia0502 (2011 Május 1)

Elcsendesül a rét


----------



## Dahlia0502 (2011 Május 1)

.Lágy.


----------



## Dahlia0502 (2011 Május 1)

Puha.


----------



## Dahlia0502 (2011 Május 1)

fényét


----------



## Dahlia0502 (2011 Május 1)

hinti


----------



## Panpalini (2011 Május 1)

Szuper ez az oldal


----------



## Dahlia0502 (2011 Május 1)

Rád.


----------



## Dahlia0502 (2011 Május 1)

a.


----------



## Panpalini (2011 Május 1)

Mindig ilyenkor esik az eső!!


----------



## Dahlia0502 (2011 Május 1)

holdsugár


----------



## Dahlia0502 (2011 Május 1)

Eme


----------



## Dahlia0502 (2011 Május 1)

Szép


----------



## Panpalini (2011 Május 1)

Ma kint kéne lenni a szabadban.


----------



## Dahlia0502 (2011 Május 1)

dal


----------



## Dahlia0502 (2011 Május 1)

kottáját


----------



## Panpalini (2011 Május 1)

Nálunk ilyenkor foci kupa van


----------



## Dahlia0502 (2011 Május 1)

nézem


----------



## Dahlia0502 (2011 Május 1)

meg


----------



## Panpalini (2011 Május 1)

Az egyik csapatnak oszlopos tagja vagyok


----------



## Dahlia0502 (2011 Május 1)

hogy


----------



## Dahlia0502 (2011 Május 1)

a


----------



## Panpalini (2011 Május 1)

Na de ilyen időben focizni egész nap lehetetlen


----------



## Dahlia0502 (2011 Május 1)

kedvesem


----------



## Dahlia0502 (2011 Május 1)

lejátszhassa


----------



## Panpalini (2011 Május 1)

Remélem estig vátozik ez a fránya időjárás


----------



## Panpalini (2011 Május 1)

Az éjszaka a mulatásról fog szólni


----------



## Panpalini (2011 Május 1)

Mulatós zenék


----------



## Panpalini (2011 Május 1)

Fincsi ételek


----------



## Panpalini (2011 Május 1)

Sok-sok édesség


----------



## Panpalini (2011 Május 1)

Lovaglás is lesz kint a pályán


----------



## Panpalini (2011 Május 1)

Mondjuk ebből bizti kimaradok


----------



## Panpalini (2011 Május 1)

Szeretem a lovakat de azért egy kicsit tatok tőlük


----------



## Panpalini (2011 Május 1)

Végül marad a nagy késő esti tábortűz


----------



## Panpalini (2011 Május 1)

Ahol mindenki kiélheti a fantáziáját


----------



## Panpalini (2011 Május 1)

Aki a legjobb sztorit mesélte el azt megszokták jutalmazni


----------



## Panpalini (2011 Május 1)

Aztán másnap megint egy szürke hétköznap következik


----------



## Panpalini (2011 Május 1)

Munka megszakadásig


----------



## Panpalini (2011 Május 1)

De mit lehet tenni ez az élet!!


----------



## agi1972 (2011 Május 1)

Köszönöm, hogy itt lehetek!!!


----------



## bszgeri (2011 Május 1)

gyűjtöm a 20-at!


----------



## bszgeri (2011 Május 1)

gyűjtöm a 20-at!:smile: 2


----------



## bszgeri (2011 Május 1)

gyűjtöm a 20-at!:smile: 3


----------



## bszgeri (2011 Május 1)

gyűjtöm a 20-at!:smile: 4


----------



## bszgeri (2011 Május 1)

gyűjtöm a 20-at!:smile: 5


----------



## bszgeri (2011 Május 1)

gyűjtöm a 20-at!:smile: 6


----------



## bszgeri (2011 Május 1)

gyűjtöm a 20-at!:smile: 7


----------



## bszgeri (2011 Május 1)

gyűjtöm a 20-at!:smile: 8


----------



## bszgeri (2011 Május 1)

gyűjtöm a 20-at!:smile: 9


----------



## bszgeri (2011 Május 1)

gyűjtöm a 20-at!:smile: 10


----------



## bszgeri (2011 Május 1)

gyűjtöm a 20-at!:smile: 11


----------



## bszgeri (2011 Május 1)

gyűjtöm a 20-at!:smile: 12


----------



## bszgeri (2011 Május 1)

gyűjtöm a 20-at!:smile: 13


----------



## bszgeri (2011 Május 1)

gyűjtöm a 20-at!:smile: 14


----------



## bszgeri (2011 Május 1)

gyűjtöm a 20-at!:smile: 15


----------



## bszgeri (2011 Május 1)

gyűjtöm a 20-at!:smile: 16


----------



## bszgeri (2011 Május 1)

gyűjtöm a 20-at!:smile: 17


----------



## bszgeri (2011 Május 1)

gyűjtöm a 20-at!:smile: 18


----------



## bszgeri (2011 Május 1)

gyűjtöm a 20-at!:smile: 19


----------



## bszgeri (2011 Május 1)

gyűjtöm a 20-at!:smile: 20!!!


----------



## bszgeri (2011 Május 1)

)


----------



## bszgeri (2011 Május 1)

A


----------



## bszgeri (2011 Május 1)

B


----------



## bszgeri (2011 Május 1)

C


----------



## nknk (2011 Május 1)

Gratula


----------



## agi1972 (2011 Május 1)

Köszönöm a lehetőséget!!!


----------



## agi1972 (2011 Május 1)

Szintén gratula


----------



## agi1972 (2011 Május 1)

szia


----------



## agi1972 (2011 Május 1)

Szegedi vagyok


----------



## csabisza (2011 Május 1)

a legjobb könyvek itt találhatók!!


----------



## agi1972 (2011 Május 1)

mindjárt tag leszek


----------



## csabisza (2011 Május 1)

1


----------



## csabisza (2011 Május 1)

2


----------



## csabisza (2011 Május 1)

3


----------



## csabisza (2011 Május 1)

4


----------



## csabisza (2011 Május 1)

5


----------



## csabisza (2011 Május 1)

6


----------



## csabisza (2011 Május 1)

7


----------



## csabisza (2011 Május 1)

8


----------



## csabisza (2011 Május 1)

9


----------



## csabisza (2011 Május 1)

10


----------



## csabisza (2011 Május 1)

11


----------



## csabisza (2011 Május 1)

12


----------



## csabisza (2011 Május 1)

13


----------



## csabisza (2011 Május 1)

14


----------



## csabisza (2011 Május 1)

15


----------



## csabisza (2011 Május 1)

16


----------



## csabisza (2011 Május 1)

17


----------



## csabisza (2011 Május 1)

18


----------



## csabisza (2011 Május 1)

19


----------



## csabisza (2011 Május 1)

20


----------



## agi1972 (2011 Május 1)

Én is éppen azt teszem


----------



## agi1972 (2011 Május 1)

Boldog anyák napját mindenkinek!!!!


----------



## agi1972 (2011 Május 1)

Éljen a munka ünnepe!!


----------



## agi1972 (2011 Május 1)

Egy 10 éves kislányom van


----------



## agi1972 (2011 Május 1)

A férjem Írországban dolgozik


----------



## booborek (2011 Május 1)

Mindenkinek szép napot kívánok!


----------



## booborek (2011 Május 1)

Minden Édesanyának nagyon jó egészséget és boldogságot!


----------



## northman (2011 Május 1)

3 jelen


----------



## harcosfej (2011 Május 1)

Boldog anyáknapját!


----------



## harcosfej (2011 Május 1)

10


----------



## harcosfej (2011 Május 1)

11


----------



## harcosfej (2011 Május 1)

12, közelítünk ....


----------



## Nightmare40 (2011 Május 1)

Üdv mindenkinek!


----------



## harcosfej (2011 Május 1)

én


----------



## harcosfej (2011 Május 1)

sajnálom


----------



## harcosfej (2011 Május 1)

ezt


----------



## harcosfej (2011 Május 1)

a


----------



## harcosfej (2011 Május 1)

legjobban


----------



## harcosfej (2011 Május 1)

de


----------



## harcosfej (2011 Május 1)

tényleg


----------



## harcosfej (2011 Május 1)

és köszi, mert megvan a 20


----------



## harcosfej (2011 Május 1)

de azért, tényleg! köszi


----------



## dopál (2011 Május 1)

Első üzenetem - végre!


----------



## dopál (2011 Május 1)

Itt esik.


----------



## dopál (2011 Május 1)

Május Elseje!


----------



## dopál (2011 Május 1)

Éljen!


----------



## dopál (2011 Május 1)

Ötödik...


----------



## dopál (2011 Május 1)

Tovább, tovább, tovább!


----------



## dopál (2011 Május 1)

Hihetetlen!


----------



## dopál (2011 Május 1)

De igaz?


----------



## dopál (2011 Május 1)

Lassan meglesz a fele


----------



## dopál (2011 Május 1)

Megvan a fele.


----------



## dopál (2011 Május 1)

Kérdés: Jó ez a hely?


----------



## dopál (2011 Május 1)

Ha valaki olvas, válaszolhat.


----------



## dopál (2011 Május 1)

Megköszönöm...


----------



## dopál (2011 Május 1)

Siet az órám


----------



## dopál (2011 Május 1)

Tizenötödik


----------



## dopál (2011 Május 1)

Elég volt ebből, Colombo!


----------



## dopál (2011 Május 1)

Még mindig esik...


----------



## dopál (2011 Május 1)

Még három és kész


----------



## dopál (2011 Május 1)

Holnap hétfő.


----------



## dopál (2011 Május 1)

Várjuk a kedd délutánt!


----------



## Villanella (2011 Május 1)

Szintén.


----------



## Villanella (2011 Május 1)

Második.


----------



## Villanella (2011 Május 1)

Harmadik.


----------



## Villanella (2011 Május 1)

Kopogtatnak.


----------



## Villanella (2011 Május 1)

Az eső az.


----------



## Villanella (2011 Május 1)

Hat, hasad a pad.


----------



## Villanella (2011 Május 1)

Hét, oda biz' nem mégy!


----------



## Villanella (2011 Május 1)

Nyolc, leesett a polc.


----------



## Moebius (2011 Május 1)

üdv,16nál tartasz


----------



## Villanella (2011 Május 1)

Kilenc, kis Ferenc.


----------



## Villanella (2011 Május 1)

Már magam se tudom, hol vagyok. Kössze.


----------



## Villanella (2011 Május 1)

Tíz, tiszta vííííííííííííííz!


----------



## Moebius (2011 Május 1)

sziv,tényleg csömöri vagy?akkor szomszédok vagyunk


----------



## Villanella (2011 Május 1)

Ha, nem tiszta, vidd, vissza, majd az eső lemossa!


----------



## Villanella (2011 Május 1)

Ez meg, a ráadás! Nyahh!


----------



## macs79 (2011 Május 1)

Volt egy híres pszichoanalitikus, Franz Alexandernak hívták. Élete végén azt mondta, hogy sokat tanult, de egy dolog nyitjára nem jött rá. Találkozott emberekkel, akik, bármi történik velük, építik vele a személyiségüket. És találkozott olyanokkal, akikkel bármi történik, rombolják. És nem jött rá, hogy miért van így.


----------



## macs79 (2011 Május 1)

...nem tudod egymáshoz kapcsolni a pontokat a jövőt fürkészve. A kapcsolatok csak a múltból visszanézve látszanak majd. Ezért bíznod kell abban, hogy a pontok valahogy összekapcsolódnak a jövődben. Valamiben bíznod kell: Isten, sors, élet, karma, vagy bármi más is a neve. Mert abban bízva, hogy a pontok összekapcsolódnak majd, bizalmat ad, hogy hallgass a szivedre, még akkor is, ha az eltérít a jól kitaposott útról. És ez az igazi különbség." Steve Jobs


----------



## canadahunn (2011 Május 1)

.


----------



## canadahunn (2011 Május 1)

6


----------



## canadahunn (2011 Május 1)

7


----------



## evatimar28 (2011 Május 1)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


 
- Minek jön el az ideje, amikor a falióra 13-at mutat?
- ???
- A javíttatásnak.


----------



## macs79 (2011 Május 1)

Ha felébred a vadászszenvedély, kezdődik a hajsza.
Újra és újra, hisz az ösztön hajtja, örök.
Vadászok mindig lesznek, és mindig lesznek vadak. De egy dologban sosem lehetsz biztos; hogy ki a zsákmány, és ki a vadász.


----------



## evatimar28 (2011 Május 1)

evatimar28 írta:


> - Minek jön el az ideje, amikor a falióra 13-at mutat?
> - ???
> - A javíttatásnak.


 
Egy bankrablásnál a rendőrség kiérkezik a helyszínre, a rendőrök elözönlik az épületet. Csalódottam veszik tudomásul, hogy a rablóknak sikerült elmenekülniük. A kapitány később felelősségre vonja az akció vezetőjét:
- Mondtam, hogy minden kijáratot azonnal zárjanak le! Hogy tudtak megszökni a rablók?
- Az egyik bejáraton, kapitány úr.


----------



## canadahunn (2011 Május 1)

8


----------



## evatimar28 (2011 Május 1)

evatimar28 írta:


> Egy bankrablásnál a rendőrség kiérkezik a helyszínre, a rendőrök elözönlik az épületet. Csalódottam veszik tudomásul, hogy a rablóknak sikerült elmenekülniük. A kapitány később felelősségre vonja az akció vezetőjét:
> - Mondtam, hogy minden kijáratot azonnal zárjanak le! Hogy tudtak megszökni a rablók?
> - Az egyik bejáraton, kapitány úr.


 
Találós kérdés:
- Két apa és két fiú elmennek vadászni. Mindenki lő egy-egy kacsát, de összesen csak három kacsát lőnek le. Hogy lehet ez?
- A vadászok egy család tagjai: nagyapa, a fia és az unokája.


----------



## evatimar28 (2011 Május 1)

evatimar28 írta:


> Találós kérdés:
> - Két apa és két fiú elmennek vadászni. Mindenki lő egy-egy kacsát, de összesen csak három kacsát lőnek le. Hogy lehet ez?
> - A vadászok egy család tagjai: nagyapa, a fia és az unokája.


 
Tanár:
- Kisfiam, hogy ejthettél ennyi hibát egyetlen nap alatt?
Diák:
- Úgy, hogy ma korán keltem.


----------



## canadahunn (2011 Május 1)

9


----------



## evatimar28 (2011 Május 1)

evatimar28 írta:


> tanár:
> - kisfiam, hogy ejthettél ennyi hibát egyetlen nap alatt?
> Diák:
> - úgy, hogy ma korán keltem.


 :d


----------



## evatimar28 (2011 Május 1)

evatimar28 írta:


> Tanár:
> - Kisfiam, hogy ejthettél ennyi hibát egyetlen nap alatt?
> Diák:
> - Úgy, hogy ma korán keltem.


 
Két férfi ül egy asztalnál az étteremben, kétszemélyes haltálat rendelnek. Hozza is a pincér a tálat, rajta egy kisebb és egy nagyobb hallal. Az egyik férfi előzékenyen kínálja a másiknak:
- Vegyél előbb te!
A másik kiveszi a tálról a nagyobb halat.
Az udvarias megköszörüli a torkát, aztán így szól:
- Ha én szedtem volna elsőként, én biztos, hogy a kisebbet választottam volna.
Mire a másik:
- Akkor ne panaszkodj! Így is azt kaptad.


----------



## evatimar28 (2011 Május 1)

evatimar28 írta:


> Tanár:
> - Kisfiam, hogy ejthettél ennyi hibát egyetlen nap alatt?
> Diák:
> - Úgy, hogy ma korán keltem.


 
Két öregasszony üldögél a szociális otthon kertjében. Megszólal az egyik:
- Ki csinálta meg a frizurádat? Borzalmas, úgy néz ki, mint egy paróka!
A másik:
- De hát ez egy paróka!
- Tényleg? Meg nem mondanád róla!


----------



## canadahunn (2011 Május 1)

10


----------



## evatimar28 (2011 Május 1)

evatimar28 írta:


> Tanár:
> - Kisfiam, hogy ejthettél ennyi hibát egyetlen nap alatt?
> Diák:
> - Úgy, hogy ma korán keltem.


 
Egy házaspár telefonon felhívja a szomszédot, és amint az felveszi, elkezdik énekelni a "Boldog születésnapot!" című számot.
A végén aztán kiderül, hogy véletlenül rossz számot hívtak. Amikor nekiállnak szabadkozni a hiba miatt, a vonal másik végén az ismeretlen vidáman mondja nekik:
- Semmi baj, ahogy hallom, nem árt meg maguknak egy kis gyakorlás.


----------



## macs79 (2011 Május 1)

"Aki dudás akar lenni
Pokolra kell annak menni
Ott kell annak megtanulni
Hogyan kell a dudát fújni!"


----------



## canadahunn (2011 Május 1)

11


----------



## macs79 (2011 Május 1)

Ha úgy érzed, tökéletesen ura vagy az autódnak, nem vagy elég gyors.


----------



## canadahunn (2011 Május 1)

tizenkettő, megérett a meggy


----------



## evatimar28 (2011 Május 1)

evatimar28 írta:


> Tanár:
> - Kisfiam, hogy ejthettél ennyi hibát egyetlen nap alatt?
> Diák:
> - Úgy, hogy ma korán keltem.


 
Hajnal háromkor egy részeg csapat veri fel az utca csendjét. Fejük fölött kinyílik egy ablak, és egy asszony dühösen kikiabál, hogy hagyják abba a lármázást.
- Ez az a ház, ahol Kovács Pista lakik? - kérdezi a nőtől az egyik fickó.
- Igen. 
- Akkor jöjjön már le, aztán válassza ki közülünk, hogy a többiek hazamehessenek!


----------



## canadahunn (2011 Május 1)

tizenhárom, csipkebokor vessző


----------



## evatimar28 (2011 Május 1)

evatimar28 írta:


> Hajnal háromkor egy részeg csapat veri fel az utca csendjét. Fejük fölött kinyílik egy ablak, és egy asszony dühösen kikiabál, hogy hagyják abba a lármázást.
> - Ez az a ház, ahol Kovács Pista lakik? - kérdezi a nőtől az egyik fickó.
> - Igen.
> - Akkor jöjjön már le, aztán válassza ki közülünk, hogy a többiek hazamehessenek!


 Anyu, a méhecskék esőben is tudnak repülni?
- Csak akkor, kicsim, ha rajtuk van a kis sárga esőkabátjuk.


----------



## evatimar28 (2011 Május 1)

evatimar28 írta:


> Anyu, a méhecskék esőben is tudnak repülni?
> - Csak akkor, kicsim, ha rajtuk van a kis sárga esőkabátjuk.


 
A Sándor Palotában, a köztársasági elnöki rezidencián a takarítónő az egyik WC-t takarítja és a huzat egy kéttenyérnyi szaros vécépapírt repít ki az ablakon. Rémülten veszi észre, hogy a szél felkapja, továbbrepíti, majd a papír éppen az elnöki dolgozószoba ablakán vitorlázik be.
Lerohan a titkárságra, elmondja mi történt, és kéri, hogy még mielőtt baj történik, csempésszék ki a papírt.
A titkár bemegy, majd kis idő múlva kijön egy iktatókönyvvel a kezében.
- Késő - mondja - az Elnök úr már aláírta.


----------



## canadahunn (2011 Május 1)

Xiv


----------



## evatimar28 (2011 Május 1)

evatimar28 írta:


> A Sándor Palotában, a köztársasági elnöki rezidencián a takarítónő az egyik WC-t takarítja és a huzat egy kéttenyérnyi szaros vécépapírt repít ki az ablakon. Rémülten veszi észre, hogy a szél felkapja, továbbrepíti, majd a papír éppen az elnöki dolgozószoba ablakán vitorlázik be.
> Lerohan a titkárságra, elmondja mi történt, és kéri, hogy még mielőtt baj történik, csempésszék ki a papírt.
> A titkár bemegy, majd kis idő múlva kijön egy iktatókönyvvel a kezében.
> - Késő - mondja - az Elnök úr már aláírta.


 
Viccek / Egyéb 
A professzor hazaér a munkából, a felesége kérdezi:
- Hol hagytad a kocsit, drágám?
- Miért? Kocsival mentem ma dolgozni?
- Igen, reggel vitted magaddal a slusszkulcsot.
- Tényleg...már emlékszem. Mikor kiszálltam az autóból az egyetem előtt, visszafordultam, hogy megköszönjem a sofőrnek a fuvart, az meg rám se nézett, csak gyorsan elhajtott.


----------



## macs79 (2011 Május 1)

Egy maszkot nem lehet szeretni, és nem lehet megbízni egy tökéletes emberben.


----------



## evatimar28 (2011 Május 1)

evatimar28 írta:


> Viccek / Egyéb
> A professzor hazaér a munkából, a felesége kérdezi:
> - Hol hagytad a kocsit, drágám?
> - Miért? Kocsival mentem ma dolgozni?
> ...


 
Egy pszichológus tart előadást a szőkéknek:
- Bizonyára önöknek is sokszor mondják, hogy ,,buta szőke". Ilyenkor ne legyenek rögtön idegesek. Mindig mondják el magukban háromszor, hogy ,,nem vagyok buta", és kopogják le, hogy rögzüljön az agyukban!
Próbaképpen odamegy az egyik szőkéhez, és így szól:
- Buta szőke!!!
- Nem vagyok buta! Nem vagyok buta! Nem vagyok buta! - hangzik, majd kopp-kopp-kopp (lekopogja).
Néhány másodperc múlva azonban megszólal:
- Ki az?


----------



## macs79 (2011 Május 1)

A kisugárzás az nem egy örökre megszerzett, stabil sztori. Az új és új megmérettetések megoldásából fakad. dr. csernus


----------



## evatimar28 (2011 Május 1)

evatimar28 írta:


> Egy pszichológus tart előadást a szőkéknek:
> - Bizonyára önöknek is sokszor mondják, hogy ,,buta szőke". Ilyenkor ne legyenek rögtön idegesek. Mindig mondják el magukban háromszor, hogy ,,nem vagyok buta", és kopogják le, hogy rögzüljön az agyukban!
> Próbaképpen odamegy az egyik szőkéhez, és így szól:
> - Buta szőke!!!
> ...


 
Egy szoftveres konferencián az előadó feltesz egy kérdést a hallgatóságnak:
- Képzeljék azt, hogy egy repülőgépen ülnek a kifutópályán, felszállásra várva, amikor hirtelen az eszükbe jut, hogy az Önök szoftveres részlege készítette a repülőgép vezérlő programját. Hányan próbálnának leszállni a gépről?
Rövid tétovázás, majd egymás után emelkednek fel a kezek a magasba. A végén mindössze egy résztvevő marad, aki nem nyújtotta magasba a kezét.
- Úgy látom, Ön az életét is rábízná a céges programozóira - mondja neki elismerően az előadó.
- Én ugyan nem - mondja a fickó. - De ahogy ismerem a programozóinkat, az a repülőgép még a felszállópályáig se bírna elgurulni!


----------



## canadahunn (2011 Május 1)

15


----------



## evatimar28 (2011 Május 1)

evatimar28 írta:


> Egy szoftveres konferencián az előadó feltesz egy kérdést a hallgatóságnak:
> - Képzeljék azt, hogy egy repülőgépen ülnek a kifutópályán, felszállásra várva, amikor hirtelen az eszükbe jut, hogy az Önök szoftveres részlege készítette a repülőgép vezérlő programját. Hányan próbálnának leszállni a gépről?
> Rövid tétovázás, majd egymás után emelkednek fel a kezek a magasba. A végén mindössze egy résztvevő marad, aki nem nyújtotta magasba a kezét.
> - Úgy látom, Ön az életét is rábízná a céges programozóira - mondja neki elismerően az előadó.
> - Én ugyan nem - mondja a fickó. - De ahogy ismerem a programozóinkat, az a repülőgép még a felszállópályáig se bírna elgurulni!


 
Két könyvelő a bankban áll a pénztárnál, amikor beront két bankrabló. Az egyik rabló a pénztárostól követeli a pénzt, a másik pedig sorba állítja az ügyfeleket, és kezdi begyűjteni tőlük a pénztárcáikat és értéktárgyaikat. A két könyvelő a sor végén áll, az egyik odacsúsztat egy ötezrest a másik kezébe, az meg suttogva kérdezi:
- Hát ez mi?
- Tessék, visszaadom a tartozásomat.


----------



## macs79 (2011 Május 1)

-Te is bölcsész vagy?
-Áááá, nem, csak elbambultam...


----------



## evatimar28 (2011 Május 1)

evatimar28 írta:


> Két könyvelő a bankban áll a pénztárnál, amikor beront két bankrabló. Az egyik rabló a pénztárostól követeli a pénzt, a másik pedig sorba állítja az ügyfeleket, és kezdi begyűjteni tőlük a pénztárcáikat és értéktárgyaikat. A két könyvelő a sor végén áll, az egyik odacsúsztat egy ötezrest a másik kezébe, az meg suttogva kérdezi:
> - Hát ez mi?
> - Tessék, visszaadom a tartozásomat.


 
Viccek / Egyéb 
Az indián főnök ül a sátor előtt, és a fiát oktatja:
- Fiam, egy nap majd te is olyan nagy harcos leszel, mint az apád!
- Ennyi év után apám csak most mondja, hogy engem örökbefogadott? - kérdi a fiú.


----------



## macs79 (2011 Május 1)

Minden akciót reakció követ, és a mi reakciónk kurva félelmetes akció.


----------



## evatimar28 (2011 Május 1)

evatimar28 írta:


> Viccek / Egyéb
> Az indián főnök ül a sátor előtt, és a fiát oktatja:
> - Fiam, egy nap majd te is olyan nagy harcos leszel, mint az apád!
> - Ennyi év után apám csak most mondja, hogy engem örökbefogadott? - kérdi a fiú.


 Miért olyan nagyok a gorilla orrlyukai?
- ???
- Mert vastag ujjai vannak.


----------



## evatimar28 (2011 Május 1)

evatimar28 írta:


> Miért olyan nagyok a gorilla orrlyukai?
> - ???
> - Mert vastag ujjai vannak.


 Hány cirkuszi artista kell egy villanykörte becsavarásához?
- ???
- Négy. Egy csavarja az égőt, a másik három pedig azt mondja: "Ta-tamm!"


----------



## macs79 (2011 Május 1)

Én már öltem. Hallottam halálhörgést. Láttam halálos sebet. Nincs benne semmi magasztos, semmi költői! Azt mondod, meghalnál a szerelemért, de nem tudsz semmit a halálról, és nem tudsz semmit a szerelemről!


----------



## evatimar28 (2011 Május 1)

evatimar28 írta:


> hány cirkuszi artista kell egy villanykörte becsavarásához?
> - ???
> - négy. Egy csavarja az égőt, a másik három pedig azt mondja: "ta-tamm!"


:d


----------



## evatimar28 (2011 Május 1)

evatimar28 írta:


> :d


----------



## macs79 (2011 Május 1)

A visszapillantó tükrökben látottak Ön mögött vannak!


----------



## macs79 (2011 Május 1)

"Aki halászni akar, semmilyen víztől ne féljen." - Voss


----------



## macs79 (2011 Május 1)

"Ami a csúcspontra ér, máris zuhanhat a semmibe." - Seneca


----------



## canadahunn (2011 Május 1)

16


----------



## macs79 (2011 Május 1)

Kicsit mindig megváltozhatunk anélkül, hogy elveszìtenénk önmagunkat.


----------



## macs79 (2011 Május 1)

Milliòk látták, hogy az alma leesik, de csak Newton tette fel a kérdést, hogy miért.


----------



## macs79 (2011 Május 1)

Ne bocsátkozz csatába, ha győzelmed nem hoz semmit.


----------



## macs79 (2011 Május 1)

Ha szeretsz engem, szeressed a bundáskenyeremet is. Ez az élet lényege.


----------



## macs79 (2011 Május 1)

„Aki szeret, annak varrd fel a szakadt gombját , mert könnyen meglehet, hogy felvarrja más.
Aki szeret , annak hallgasd meg baját, gondját, mert könnyen meglehet, hogy meghallgatja más.
Aki szeret, azzal sose légy morc, goromba, mert könnyen meglehet, hogy rámosolyog más.
Aki szeret, szeresd, s öleld meg naponta, mert könnyen meglehet, hogy megöleli más.
És akkor hidd el! - nem ő a hibás!”


----------



## canadahunn (2011 Május 1)

17


----------



## macs79 (2011 Május 1)

Legtöbbször nem látom az erdőt a sok gyökértől!


----------



## macs79 (2011 Május 1)

A nagy istenek néha megbocsátják, ha elárulják a titkaikat. Az emberek soha!


----------



## canadahunn (2011 Május 1)

18


----------



## canadahunn (2011 Május 1)

19


----------



## aghun (2011 Május 1)

*01*

01


----------



## canadahunn (2011 Május 1)

int n = 19;
++n;


----------



## tkiara (2011 Május 1)

ez jó ötlet, köszi


----------



## tkiara (2011 Május 1)

én is


----------



## tkiara (2011 Május 1)

én is itt vagyok


----------



## tkiara (2011 Május 1)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg




koszi


----------



## tkiara (2011 Május 1)

hát valahogy nehezen igazodom ki itt


----------



## aghun (2011 Május 1)

*02*

secundus


----------



## tkiara (2011 Május 1)

az sem tudom igazán kinek válaszolok


----------



## tkiara (2011 Május 1)

de majdcsak sikerul


----------



## aghun (2011 Május 1)

*dritte*

dritte


----------



## tkiara (2011 Május 1)

remélem


----------



## canadahunn (2011 Május 1)

fg


----------



## tkiara (2011 Május 1)

nagyon szeretném


----------



## tkiara (2011 Május 1)

hello


----------



## aghun (2011 Május 1)

*üdv*

Mindenkit üdvözlök itt


----------



## Boszorka45 (2011 Május 1)

Jelentkezem


----------



## tkiara (2011 Május 1)

jó neked, túl vagy a húszon


----------



## Boszorka45 (2011 Május 1)

még mindig itt vagyok


----------



## tkiara (2011 Május 1)

én is


----------



## tkiara (2011 Május 1)

az jó


----------



## aghun (2011 Május 1)

fifth


----------



## aghun (2011 Május 1)

tízen túliak társasága...


----------



## tkiara (2011 Május 1)

légy üdvözolve te is


----------



## aghun (2011 Május 1)

no inkább húszon inneniek


----------



## aghun (2011 Május 1)

de nem sokáig...


----------



## tkiara (2011 Május 1)

én is


----------



## tkiara (2011 Május 1)

miért nem?


----------



## aghun (2011 Május 1)

009


----------



## aghun (2011 Május 1)

hogyan??


----------



## aghun (2011 Május 1)

milyen eleven ez a fórum...


----------



## aghun (2011 Május 1)

nem?


----------



## htamasss (2011 Május 1)

*Koszonettel*



Melitta írta:


> 1, jelen


hajra


----------



## aghun (2011 Május 1)

hahó!


----------



## htamasss (2011 Május 1)

*hajra*



tkiara írta:


> remélem


----------



## tkiara (2011 Május 1)

Hello, 

segítenél? megvan a 20 hozzászólásom és már több mint 2 napja tag vagyok és még sem tudom megnézni, amit mások feltesznek. Miért?

Koszi a választ


----------



## tkiara (2011 Május 1)

ezt én is szeretném letölteni, de már nincs itt a link, pedig nagyon jó lenne :-(


----------



## tkiara (2011 Május 1)

köszi, ez nekem mint nagyon kezdönek is menni fog


----------



## bocsiovi (2011 Május 1)

nagyon gazdag a kínálat, köszönjük


----------



## htamasss (2011 Május 1)

mar megvan a 20 de a szisztem nem enged semmit


----------



## aghun (2011 Május 1)

0014


----------



## merit (2011 Május 1)

Juhéééj!


----------



## betli0820 (2011 Május 1)

Üdvözlök mindenkit!
Betli vagyok ma regisztráltam.
Szeretném minél hamarabb megszerezni a 20 hozzászólást, ezért írok.


----------



## aghun (2011 Május 1)

0015


----------



## betli0820 (2011 Május 1)

Elég sutára sikerült a beköszöntőm, de azért igyekszem jobbat is kisajtolni magamból.


----------



## betli0820 (2011 Május 1)

Nem biztos,hogy sikerülni fog


----------



## betli0820 (2011 Május 1)

De lehet, hogy aghun módszeréhez folyamodok.
Egyszerűbb és nem is fárasztok senkit a monológommal.


----------



## betli0820 (2011 Május 1)

01


----------



## betli0820 (2011 Május 1)

02


----------



## betli0820 (2011 Május 1)

03


----------



## betli0820 (2011 Május 1)

04


----------



## betli0820 (2011 Május 1)

05


----------



## betli0820 (2011 Május 1)

06


----------



## betli0820 (2011 Május 1)

07


----------



## betli0820 (2011 Május 1)

08


----------



## betli0820 (2011 Május 1)

09


----------



## betli0820 (2011 Május 1)

10


----------



## betli0820 (2011 Május 1)

11


----------



## betli0820 (2011 Május 1)

12


----------



## 2zaphod (2011 Május 1)

1


----------



## betli0820 (2011 Május 1)

-0,5+13,5


----------



## 2zaphod (2011 Május 1)

2


----------



## betli0820 (2011 Május 1)

14


----------



## 2zaphod (2011 Május 1)

3


----------



## betli0820 (2011 Május 1)

15


----------



## 2zaphod (2011 Május 1)

4


----------



## 2zaphod (2011 Május 1)

5


----------



## betli0820 (2011 Május 1)

16


----------



## 2zaphod (2011 Május 1)

6


----------



## 2zaphod (2011 Május 1)

7


----------



## 2zaphod (2011 Május 1)

8


----------



## 2zaphod (2011 Május 1)

9


----------



## komasmaci69 (2011 Május 1)

Üdv mindenkinek!


----------



## 2zaphod (2011 Május 1)

10


----------



## komasmaci69 (2011 Május 1)

2


----------



## 2zaphod (2011 Május 1)

11


----------



## komasmaci69 (2011 Május 1)

3


----------



## 2zaphod (2011 Május 1)

12


----------



## komasmaci69 (2011 Május 1)

4


----------



## 2zaphod (2011 Május 1)

13


----------



## komasmaci69 (2011 Május 1)

5


----------



## 2zaphod (2011 Május 1)

14


----------



## 2zaphod (2011 Május 1)

15


----------



## komasmaci69 (2011 Május 1)

6


----------



## 2zaphod (2011 Május 1)

16


----------



## komasmaci69 (2011 Május 1)

7


----------



## 2zaphod (2011 Május 1)

17


----------



## 2zaphod (2011 Május 1)

18


----------



## komasmaci69 (2011 Május 1)

8


----------



## 2zaphod (2011 Május 1)

19


----------



## komasmaci69 (2011 Május 1)

9


----------



## 2zaphod (2011 Május 1)

20


----------



## komasmaci69 (2011 Május 1)

10


----------



## 2zaphod (2011 Május 1)

+1


----------



## komasmaci69 (2011 Május 1)

11


----------



## komasmaci69 (2011 Május 1)

12


----------



## komasmaci69 (2011 Május 1)

13


----------



## komasmaci69 (2011 Május 1)

14


----------



## komasmaci69 (2011 Május 1)

15


----------



## komasmaci69 (2011 Május 1)

16


----------



## komasmaci69 (2011 Május 1)

17


----------



## komasmaci69 (2011 Május 1)

18


----------



## komasmaci69 (2011 Május 1)

19


----------



## komasmaci69 (2011 Május 1)

20


----------



## komasmaci69 (2011 Május 1)

21


----------



## aghun (2011 Május 1)

0016


----------



## aghun (2011 Május 1)

0017


----------



## aghun (2011 Május 1)

0018


----------



## aghun (2011 Május 1)

0019


----------



## aghun (2011 Május 1)

megvan!


----------



## kgréti (2011 Május 1)

Na még egyszer nekirugaszkodom. Remélem ma már meglesz a 20. üzenetem


----------



## kgréti (2011 Május 1)

Gratulálok a 20 hoz. Jó böngészést!!!!


----------



## kisharkaly (2011 Május 1)

szia!


----------



## kgréti (2011 Május 1)

Nincs senki, akivel írogathatnánk?


----------



## kgréti (2011 Május 1)

Na akkor magammal kell "beszélgetnem".


----------



## kgréti (2011 Május 1)

De ez így olyan uncsi.


----------



## kgréti (2011 Május 1)

Na nem baj, azt a hármat így is összeszedem!!!


----------



## kgréti (2011 Május 1)

Biztos mindenki a kiválasztást nézi a tv-ben.


----------



## kgréti (2011 Május 1)

Vagy a Vasembert vagy focit vagy ....


----------



## kisharkaly (2011 Május 1)

Én is óvónéni vagyok!


----------



## kisharkaly (2011 Május 1)

Most készülünk a pünkösdre!


----------



## kisharkaly (2011 Május 1)

Csá


----------



## kisharkaly (2011 Május 1)

Minden téma érdekel


----------



## kisharkaly (2011 Május 1)

Főleg az óvodával kapcsolatos témák


----------



## kisharkaly (2011 Május 1)

Köszi a hasznos infókat


----------



## kisharkaly (2011 Május 1)




----------



## kisharkaly (2011 Május 1)

Szupi


----------



## kisharkaly (2011 Május 1)

Aranyosak a mesék


----------



## kisharkaly (2011 Május 1)

Mi is sok mesét játszunk


----------



## raky7 (2011 Május 1)

asd


----------



## kisharkaly (2011 Május 1)

Szeretjük a népmeséket


----------



## kisharkaly (2011 Május 1)

A kedvencünk a kiskakas gyémánt félkrajcárja


----------



## raky7 (2011 Május 1)

kjh


----------



## raky7 (2011 Május 1)

lkj


----------



## kisharkaly (2011 Május 1)

Kipróbáltuk a húsvéti ötleteket


----------



## kisharkaly (2011 Május 1)

Szerették a gyerekek a tojás berzselést!


----------



## raky7 (2011 Május 1)

áél


----------



## raky7 (2011 Május 1)

rtz


----------



## raky7 (2011 Május 1)

őpo


----------



## raky7 (2011 Május 1)

qwey


----------



## kisharkaly (2011 Május 1)

jó


----------



## raky7 (2011 Május 1)

yxcbt


----------



## raky7 (2011 Május 1)

ohpsresdnfjkgji


----------



## kgréti (2011 Május 1)

Sikerült! Meg van a 20. nem is ment olyan nehezen.


----------



## raky7 (2011 Május 1)

lűlkéui


----------



## kisharkaly (2011 Május 1)

köszönöm


----------



## raky7 (2011 Május 1)

uioprt


----------



## kisharkaly (2011 Május 1)

Sziasztok


----------



## raky7 (2011 Május 1)

qwedfjl


----------



## kisharkaly (2011 Május 1)

Jó nézelődést!!


----------



## raky7 (2011 Május 1)

hjkhjké


----------



## raky7 (2011 Május 1)

sdfhcmnvbm


----------



## kisharkaly (2011 Május 1)

Jó ötletek


----------



## raky7 (2011 Május 1)

ayxcvlé


----------



## kisharkaly (2011 Május 1)




----------



## raky7 (2011 Május 1)

dukoioásd


----------



## raky7 (2011 Május 1)

i8pgjkdyf


----------



## raky7 (2011 Május 1)

asdghlo


----------



## kisharkaly (2011 Május 1)

Már én is kipróbáltam az észtornát, szupi


----------



## raky7 (2011 Május 1)

u9poitufgséalsjkdhsydre rjthsarhf aehrfasdkjfaádksgaekjrgwerthe


----------



## raky7 (2011 Május 1)

iposdffsddfga


----------



## kisharkaly (2011 Május 1)

Nagyon!


----------



## kisharkaly (2011 Május 1)

Nagyon hasznosak az ajánlások


----------



## arona23 (2011 Május 1)

Sziasztok!


----------



## nreg (2011 Május 1)

:d


----------



## arona23 (2011 Május 1)




----------



## arona23 (2011 Május 1)

szgdfaklfa


----------



## arona23 (2011 Május 1)

hjliondfaáő


----------



## arona23 (2011 Május 1)

abcdefg


----------



## arona23 (2011 Május 1)

aaaaaaa


----------



## arona23 (2011 Május 1)

bbbbbb


----------



## arona23 (2011 Május 1)

cccccccc


----------



## arona23 (2011 Május 1)

ddddddd


----------



## arona23 (2011 Május 1)

eeeeeeeeeee


----------



## arona23 (2011 Május 1)

ffffffff


----------



## arona23 (2011 Május 1)

ggggggggg


----------



## arona23 (2011 Május 1)

hhhhhhhhhh


----------



## arona23 (2011 Május 1)

iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## arona23 (2011 Május 1)

jjjjjjjjjj


----------



## arona23 (2011 Május 1)

kkkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## arona23 (2011 Május 1)

llllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## arona23 (2011 Május 1)

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## arona23 (2011 Május 1)

nnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## arona23 (2011 Május 1)

oooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## szuzika8888 (2011 Május 1)

Nagyon jo film ajanlom!


----------



## szuzika8888 (2011 Május 1)

Nezzetek meg!


----------



## szuzika8888 (2011 Május 1)

Ne hagyjatok ki!


----------



## szuzika8888 (2011 Május 1)

Jok a szereplok is!


----------



## szuzika8888 (2011 Május 1)

Igazi magyar dokfilm!


----------



## Hisztike (2011 Május 2)

halihóóóóóóóóóóóó


----------



## anyaci (2011 Május 2)

*köszönöm*

Nagyon köszönöm a megkeresést.Vagy ez off-nak számít?


----------



## anyaci (2011 Május 2)

*gratuláció*

Nagyon csinos lett az oldal!
Gratulálok!


----------



## anyaci (2011 Május 2)

*anyák napja*

Szilvás gombócot csinálok a lányomnak. Imádja!


----------



## anyaci (2011 Május 2)

A fiamnak töltött paprikát főznék, de távol van most!


----------



## anyaci (2011 Május 2)

Hol nézhető meg a hozzászólások száma?


----------



## Lionking6 (2011 Május 2)

*udv*

Üdv mindenkinek


----------



## Lionking6 (2011 Május 2)

*hogy*

mit kell csinálni?


----------



## Lionking6 (2011 Május 2)

*hány*

hogy lehet megnézni, hogy eddig hány hozzászólásom van?


----------



## Lionking6 (2011 Május 2)

*bármi*

bármit lehet írni?


----------



## Lionking6 (2011 Május 2)

mit írjak?


----------



## Nonoka.B (2011 Május 2)

Nos mihez is kell hozza szolni?


----------



## Nonoka.B (2011 Május 2)

Valami jo tema?


----------



## Nonoka.B (2011 Május 2)

A kotest ,en is imadom,es rengeteg ,sok szep munkat lattam itt.


----------



## yaa67 (2011 Május 2)

eddig hány hozzászólásom van?


----------



## booborek (2011 Május 2)

Sziasztok!
Jó gyűjtögetést!


----------



## krinyó77 (2011 Május 2)

nagyon remélem...
Nekem segítség kellene.


----------



## krinyó77 (2011 Május 2)

Na, ha már ígyis-úgyis kommentelni, írni szükséges ahhoz, hogy Tündér Lalát le tudjam tölteni )) kérlek válaszoljatok, ha tudtok... A nővérem nagyobbik gyermeke 11 éves - fiú. Mostanra olyan hihetetlen mértékben lett szemtelen, nemtörődöm, hogy tényleg :legszívesebben nyakoncsapnám...
Van valakinek hasonló korű gyermeke? Normális ez a fajta szemtelenés? már-már az őrületbe kerget.. Kamaszkori, provokáció? sajnos, már nem emlékszem, hogy vajon én is szemtelen csitri voltam-e, de szerintem nem...


----------



## Gizi29 (2011 Május 2)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


Szia Melitta!

Először is köszönöm, ezt a lehetőséget!

Sziasztok!

Ha valaki szeretne beszélgetni, én feldobnék egy témát!
Szeretnénk elmenni egy hosszú hétvégére valahova pihenni, ha valaki tud valami szép helyet, egy jó szállást az írjon bátran!
Egyébként nagy "kastély mániások" vagyunk a férjemmel együtt. 

Üdvözlet Turáról!


----------



## Myprospero (2011 Május 2)

Magam ellen is beszélek most, de én ezt nem egészen értem, bevallom... Jó ötlet az, hogy egy közösségi oldal saját látogatóit, azok ittlétét, jogosultságait kontrollálja és szűrje. Ám ha ez így van, az ilyen helyeknek mint ez, meg a 20 hozzászólásos fórum, nincs semmi értelme... Szerintem vagy 20 ÉRTELMES hozzászólás legyen, tehát nem csak "szia, jelen", vagy pedig lehessen egyből mindent az oldalon használni.


----------



## Tudodky (2011 Május 2)

*a 20-ert*

Sziasztok!

Szep...


----------



## lator78 (2011 Május 2)

*Tanács kérése kisgyermekemnek*



Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg



Sziasztok.

Ha valaki tudna hasznos tanácsot adni mostanában kissé sírdolgálós gyermekemhez azt nagyon megköszönném.


----------



## piros55 (2011 Május 2)

*Üdv. Mindenkinek !*


----------



## sjudit1983 (2011 Május 2)

**

Sziasztok!


----------



## Moebius (2011 Május 2)

üdv


----------



## sjudit1983 (2011 Május 2)

**

Remélem gyorsan meglesz a 20 hozzászólás.


----------



## Moebius (2011 Május 2)

sjudit1983 írta:


> Remélem gyorsan meglesz a 20 hozzászólás.


gyere játsz velem és gyorsan meglessz

CanadaHun - Kanadai Magyarok Fóruma > Beszélgető - Dumcsi
Szójátékok és játékok


----------



## Tudodky (2011 Május 2)

napot


----------



## Moebius (2011 Május 2)

szia


----------



## Tudodky (2011 Május 2)

Mindenkinek!


----------



## steppenwolf13 (2011 Május 2)

Üdv Szlovákiából


----------



## steppenwolf13 (2011 Május 2)

Halooo!


----------



## steppenwolf13 (2011 Május 2)

Halooo 2!


----------



## steppenwolf13 (2011 Május 2)

Halloo


----------



## Tudodky (2011 Május 2)

Lassan csak összejön a 20!


----------



## steppenwolf13 (2011 Május 2)

Halloo5


----------



## steppenwolf13 (2011 Május 2)

Halloo6


----------



## steppenwolf13 (2011 Május 2)

Halloo7


----------



## steppenwolf13 (2011 Május 2)

Halloo 8


----------



## weblehel (2011 Május 2)

Hát mit mondjak - így is lehet hozzászólást gyűjteni, de enyhén értelmetlen és tartalmatlan. Igy hát gyorsan kihasználom én is


----------



## steppenwolf13 (2011 Május 2)

Halloo 9


----------



## steppenwolf13 (2011 Május 2)

Itt vagyok


----------



## steppenwolf13 (2011 Május 2)

Ujra 11


----------



## steppenwolf13 (2011 Május 2)

Mihaszna


----------



## steppenwolf13 (2011 Május 2)

En is


----------



## steppenwolf13 (2011 Május 2)

14


----------



## steppenwolf13 (2011 Május 2)

Udv


----------



## steppenwolf13 (2011 Május 2)

Hat igen


----------



## steppenwolf13 (2011 Május 2)

17


----------



## steppenwolf13 (2011 Május 2)

Jol van


----------



## steppenwolf13 (2011 Május 2)

Mar jo lesz


----------



## steppenwolf13 (2011 Május 2)

Igen


----------



## weblehel (2011 Május 2)

Az oldalgazdának: a fenti hozzászólások alapján én ezt a topikot bezáratnám ...


----------



## Tarnics800 (2011 Május 2)

A licit jelenleg 453-on áll


----------



## Tarnics800 (2011 Május 2)

454


----------



## Tarnics800 (2011 Május 2)

455


----------



## Tarnics800 (2011 Május 2)

456


----------



## kittyconty87 (2011 Május 2)

Sziasztok! 
Újként a 20 hozzászólásra gyúrok! 
Üdvözlök mindenkit!  Kitti


----------



## kittyconty87 (2011 Május 2)

Honnan lehet tudni, hogy hányadiknál tartok?


----------



## nachos (2011 Május 2)

*1*

1


----------



## nachos (2011 Május 2)

*2*

2


----------



## nachos (2011 Május 2)

*3*

3


----------



## nachos (2011 Május 2)

*4*

4wefew


----------



## Tarnics800 (2011 Május 2)

457


----------



## nachos (2011 Május 2)

5


----------



## nachos (2011 Május 2)

6


----------



## nachos (2011 Május 2)

7


----------



## nachos (2011 Május 2)

8


----------



## nazoga (2011 Május 2)

Szervusztok!
Ezelőtt kb. 40 évvel olvastam a A szerelem iskoláját és most szeretném sűrgősen újra olvasni.Innen letölthető ,de 20-at kell teljesíteni érte.Tudna-e valaki segíteni hogy hamarább hozzájussak.
Előre is nagyon köszönöm!:656:
nazoga

ps.Ígérem, hogy lesz még 19 hozzászólásom.


----------



## nachos (2011 Május 2)

9


----------



## nachos (2011 Május 2)

10


----------



## nachos (2011 Május 2)

11


----------



## nachos (2011 Május 2)

12


----------



## nachos (2011 Május 2)

13


----------



## Tarnics800 (2011 Május 2)

458


----------



## nachos (2011 Május 2)

14


----------



## farkasemese (2011 Május 2)

*unnepek*

nagyon tetszenek azok a versek es elerheto musorok, amelyekbe betekinthettem


----------



## nachos (2011 Május 2)

15


----------



## nachos (2011 Május 2)

16


----------



## nachos (2011 Május 2)

17


----------



## nachos (2011 Május 2)

18


----------



## nachos (2011 Május 2)

19


----------



## nachos (2011 Május 2)

20


----------



## Tarnics800 (2011 Május 2)

459


----------



## Tarnics800 (2011 Május 2)

460


----------



## Tarnics800 (2011 Május 2)

461


----------



## Tarnics800 (2011 Május 2)

462


----------



## Tarnics800 (2011 Május 2)

463


----------



## Tarnics800 (2011 Május 2)

464


----------



## Tarnics800 (2011 Május 2)

465


----------



## nachos (2011 Május 2)

21341


----------



## Tarnics800 (2011 Május 2)

466


----------



## Tarnics800 (2011 Május 2)

467


----------



## Tarnics800 (2011 Május 2)

468


----------



## Tarnics800 (2011 Május 2)

469


----------



## kecskemeti1 (2011 Május 2)

Nagyon jók a filmek. Köszi


----------



## kecskemeti1 (2011 Május 2)

Ezek remek könyvek.


----------



## kecskemeti1 (2011 Május 2)

Boribon könyvek nincsenek elérhetők vkinek? Köszi


----------



## kecskemeti1 (2011 Május 2)

hello


----------



## kecskemeti1 (2011 Május 2)

nehéz ez a 20 hozzászólás


----------



## kecskemeti1 (2011 Május 2)

elég lenne csak 10 db


----------



## kecskemeti1 (2011 Május 2)

Rengeteg tagja van a fórumnak.


----------



## kecskemeti1 (2011 Május 2)

Jó ilyen nagy közösség tagja lenni


----------



## kecskemeti1 (2011 Május 2)

üdv


----------



## kecskemeti1 (2011 Május 2)

hellóka


----------



## kecskemeti1 (2011 Május 2)

sziasztok


----------



## kecskemeti1 (2011 Május 2)

mizus


----------



## kecskemeti1 (2011 Május 2)

úgy tűnik sehol senki


----------



## kecskemeti1 (2011 Május 2)

1


----------



## Flames1989 (2011 Május 2)

sziasztok köszi a lehetőséget


----------



## Flames1989 (2011 Május 2)

aaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Flames1989 (2011 Május 2)

bbbbbbbbbbbbbbb


----------



## Flames1989 (2011 Május 2)

cccccccccccccccc


----------



## Flames1989 (2011 Május 2)

dddddddddd


----------



## Flames1989 (2011 Május 2)

2


----------



## px8 (2011 Május 2)

Keller a United repülőtársaság gépével repült Portlandig. New York és Chicago közt a gépen elolvasott egy magazint, megebédelt az O'Hare repülőtéren, majd Chicago és Portland között megnézett egy filmet. Helyi idő szerint háromnegyed három volt, amikor kézipoggyászával a kezében leszállt a gépről, s még így is egy órát kellett várnia a Roseburg felé induló csatlakozásra.


----------



## px8 (2011 Május 2)

Ám amikor meglátta, mekkora gépen kellene repülnie, átsétált a Hertz autókölcsönzőhöz és bérelt egy kocsit pár napra. Megmutatta nekik a jogosítványát és a hitelkártyáját, mire adtak neki egy alig ötezer kilométert futott Ford Taurust. Arra már nem vette a fáradságot, hogy a Portlandből Roseburgbe szóló jegyét visszaváltsa.
[FONT=&quot]Az autókölcsönzős kislány megmutatta, hogyan tud rákanyarodni az I-5-ös útra. [/FONT]


----------



## px8 (2011 Május 2)

Keller felhajtott az autópályára, és három kilométerrel a megengedett sebességhatár alá állította be a tempomatot. Mindenki a sebességhatár fölött szokott vezetni, de ő nem sietett, mert nem szerette volna, ha valaki közelebbről is megvizsgálja a jogosítványát. Nem volt vele semmi gond, de nem árt az óvatosság.


----------



## px8 (2011 Május 2)

Még mindig világos volt, amikor a második kijáratnál lekanyarodott Roseburg felé. A Douglass Innben foglalt szobát a Stephens utcában. Minden gond nélkül odatalált. Az utcai fronton adtak neki egy földszinti szobát, de Ő inkább egy emeletihez ragaszkodott.


----------



## px8 (2011 Május 2)

[FONT=&quot]Kicsomagolt, lezuhanyozott. A telefonkönyvben volt egy térkép Roseburgről. Tanulmányozta, belőtte, hova kell mennie, majd kitépte a térképet a telefonkönyvből és elindult járni egyet. A kis nyomda a Jackson utcában volt pár sarokkal feljebb, egy trafikos és egy műtermi fotós között, amelynek kirakata tele volt esküvői képekkel. [/FONT]


----------



## px8 (2011 Május 2)

A _Gyorsnyomda _a bejárati ajtó mellett akciós árú esküvői meghívókat hirdetett, talán azért, hogy a fotóstól kifele jövő párok egy füst alatt ezt is elintézhessék.


----------



## px8 (2011 Május 2)

[FONT=&quot]A _Gyorsnyomda _persze zárva volt, ahogy a trafikos, a műtermi fotós, és a még egy ajtóval odébb székelő ékszerzálogház is. Ahogy [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Keller [/FONT][FONT=&quot]elnézte, a környéken minden zárva volt. Nem időzött sokat. [/FONT]


----------



## px8 (2011 Május 2)

[FONT=&quot]Két sarokkal lejjebb talált egy mexikói éttermet, amely elég szutykosnak tűnt ahhoz, hogy valódi mexikói ételt szolgáljanak fel. Az utcán vett egy újságot, és azt olvasta, mialatt csirkeraguját ette. A csirke finom volt és nevetségesen olcsó. [/FONT]


----------



## px8 (2011 Május 2)

Ha ez az étterem New Yorkban lenne, gondolta Keller, akkor legalább háromszor ennyibe kerülne minden, és az utcán állnának sorba az emberek, hogy bejussanak.


----------



## px8 (2011 Május 2)

[FONT=&quot]A pincérnő vékony volt, szőke és még csak távolról sem mexikói. Rövidre vágott haja kiemelte filléres szemüvegkeretét, s az ujján egy eljegyzési gyűrűt viselt, közepén aprócska gyémánttal. [/FONT]


----------



## px8 (2011 Május 2)

[FONT=&quot]Talán a vőlegényével együtt választották a szomszédos zálogházban. Talán a műtermi fotós készíti majd az esküvői képüket. S talán Bert Engleman nyomtatja ki esküvői meghívóikat. Minőségi nyomtatás, alacsony árak, megbízható szolgáltatás.[/FONT]


----------



## px8 (2011 Május 2)

Keller reggel ismét ott állt a _Gyorsnyomda _előtt, és a kirakaton keresztül figyelte a bennlévőket. Egy barna hajú asszony ült a fémasztal mögött s telefonált. Egy szarukeretes szemüveget viselő, rövid ujjú inges férfi állt a fénymásolónál. Kurtára nyírt haja kihangsúlyozta tojás alakú fejét. Kopaszodott, és emiatt idősebbnek látszott, de Keller tudta jól, mindössze csak 38 éves.


----------



## px8 (2011 Május 2)

Keller a zálogház kirakatánál állt, és elképzelte, amint a pincérlány a vőlegényével kiválasztja az eljegyzési gyűrűket. Persze valamit bele is vésetnek a gyűrű belső részébe, oda, ahol senki se látja, csak ők. Albérletben fognak majd lakni? Egy ideig, határozta el Keller, amíg összespórolják egy lakás kezdőrészletét. Egy kis lakásét, hogy aztán nagyobbá költözzenek, amikor már rákaptak az önálló élet ízére.


----------



## px8 (2011 Május 2)

A sarki papírboltban Keller vett egy üres jegyzettömböt és egy fekete filctollat. Négy papírt tépett ki a tömbből, mire elégedett lett az eredménnyel. A _Gyorsnyomdában _a barna hajú asszony elé tolta a papirost.
- A kutyám megszökött - magyarázta. - Arra gondoltam, hogy nyomtattatok néhány szórólapot és kiragasztom őket.


----------



## px8 (2011 Május 2)

ELVESZETT KUTYA, írta a papírra. KEVERÉK, FÉLIG NÉMETJUHÁSZ. 
- Remélem, megtalálja - mondta az asszony. - Kan kutya? Gondolom, ha egyszer Hadnagy a neve, nem?
- Kan - válaszolt Keller. - Talán ezt is bele kellett volna írnom?


----------



## px8 (2011 Május 2)

- Szerintem nem fontos. Nem akar jutalmat felajánlani? Általában szoktak, bár nem tudom, van-e jelentősége. Ha én megtalálnék egy kutyát, nem törődnék a jutalommal. Minél hamarabb vissza akarnám adni a tulajdonosának.


----------



## px8 (2011 Május 2)

- Nem mindenki olyan rendes, mint maga - válaszolta Keller. - Talán mégis írnom kellene valamit a jutalomról. Nem is gondoltam rá. - Rátámaszkodott a pultra és a papírt bámulta. - Nem is tudom - mondta végül. - Az egész olyan szedett-vedettnek tűnik, nem? Talán meg kéne kérnem magukat, hogy nyomtassák ki rendesen.


----------



## px8 (2011 Május 2)

- Talán - mondta az asszony. - Ed? Idejönnél egy pillanatra, hogy ránézz erre?
A férfi szarukeretes szemüvegben odasétált, és kijelentette, hogy egy elveszett kutya esetében a kézírásos szórólap sokkal hatásosabb. - Személyesebbé teszi - mondta. - Szívesen kinyomtatom magának, de véleményem szerint ez sokkal hitelesebb. Feltéve persze, ha valaki megtalálja a kutyát.


----------



## px8 (2011 Május 2)

- Nem világpolitikai jelentőségű dolog, hogy elveszett - mondta Keller. - A feleségem ragaszkodik hozzá, én pedig szeretném, ha valaki megtalálná, de van egy olyan érzésem, hogy nem fog előkerülni. A nevem Gordon, Ál Gordon.
- Ed Vandermeer - válaszolt a férfi. - Ő pedig a feleségem, Betty.


----------



## px8 (2011 Május 2)

- Örvendek - bólintott Keller. - Ötven elég lesz ebből a szórólapból, gondolom. Több mint elég, de maradjunk ötvennél. Sokáig tart míg lehúzzák?
- Most rögtön megcsinálom. Három perc alatt kész vagyunk, három dollár ötven lesz a vége.


----------



## px8 (2011 Május 2)

- Remek - bólintott Keller. Lecsavarta a filctoll kupakját és a papír fölé hajolt: - Csak pár szó a jutalomról.


----------



## Maty77 (2011 Május 2)

Köszönjük!


----------



## beboplula (2011 Május 2)

*1*

kiss


Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


----------



## beboplula (2011 Május 2)

2


----------



## beboplula (2011 Május 2)

3


----------



## beboplula (2011 Május 2)

4


----------



## beboplula (2011 Május 2)

5


----------



## beboplula (2011 Május 2)

6


----------



## beboplula (2011 Május 2)

7


----------



## beboplula (2011 Május 2)

8


----------



## beboplula (2011 Május 2)

9


----------



## beboplula (2011 Május 2)

10


----------



## beboplula (2011 Május 2)

11


----------



## beboplula (2011 Május 2)

12


----------



## beboplula (2011 Május 2)

13


----------



## beboplula (2011 Május 2)

14


----------



## beboplula (2011 Május 2)

15


----------



## beboplula (2011 Május 2)

16


----------



## beboplula (2011 Május 2)

17


----------



## beboplula (2011 Május 2)

18


----------



## Hilduska (2011 Május 2)

sziasztok!


----------



## beboplula (2011 Május 2)

19


----------



## beboplula (2011 Május 2)

20


----------



## beoceka (2011 Május 2)

Sok jó dolog van itt a fórumon....


----------



## blademan (2011 Május 2)

kgréti írta:


> Hová lettél blademan? Már nem gyűjtöd az üziket?



Elutaztam... 

Háát persze hogy gyűjtöm, még nincs meg a 20...


----------



## beoceka (2011 Május 2)

Csak


----------



## beoceka (2011 Május 2)

ez


----------



## blademan (2011 Május 2)

7.


----------



## beoceka (2011 Május 2)

a


----------



## blademan (2011 Május 2)

8


----------



## beoceka (2011 Május 2)

sok


----------



## blademan (2011 Május 2)

9.


----------



## beoceka (2011 Május 2)

felesleges


----------



## beoceka (2011 Május 2)

és


----------



## blademan (2011 Május 2)

És máris 10...


----------



## beoceka (2011 Május 2)

erőltetett


----------



## blademan (2011 Május 2)

11.-ik hozzászólás


----------



## beoceka (2011 Május 2)

hozzászólás


----------



## beoceka (2011 Május 2)

ne


----------



## blademan (2011 Május 2)

beoceka írta:


> erőltetett



Csak jönnek a szavak....


----------



## beoceka (2011 Május 2)

lenne


----------



## blademan (2011 Május 2)

Hohó 13...


----------



## beoceka (2011 Május 2)

blademan írta:


> Csak jönnek a szavak....


 
Gyorsan kellene a 20.....


----------



## blademan (2011 Május 2)

14.


----------



## blademan (2011 Május 2)

beoceka írta:


> Gyorsan kellene a 20.....



Egy-cipőben...


----------



## blademan (2011 Május 2)

16...


----------



## blademan (2011 Május 2)

17-es... rajtszám...


----------



## beoceka (2011 Május 2)

blademan írta:


> Hohó 13...


 
Te legalább cifrázod egy kicsit. Én egy hosszú, barokk körmondatot gondoltam ki, szavanként. Pihent vagyok....


----------



## blademan (2011 Május 2)

18..-as pozíció :9:


----------



## beoceka (2011 Május 2)

De azért csak meglesz lassan!


----------



## blademan (2011 Május 2)

19-es...


----------



## blademan (2011 Május 2)

beoceka írta:


> De azért csak meglesz lassan!



És iigeeen... :..:


----------



## blademan (2011 Május 2)

Na és a ráadás.... :88:


----------



## beoceka (2011 Május 2)

Hát gratula.


----------



## beoceka (2011 Május 2)

Én még egy kicsit elidőzök itt.


----------



## beoceka (2011 Május 2)

Na...


----------



## beoceka (2011 Május 2)

Lassan meg is van.


----------



## beoceka (2011 Május 2)

És 20.


----------



## beoceka (2011 Május 2)

Na még egy ráadás, csak az íze végett...


----------



## delphi4 (2011 Május 2)

Üdv mindenkinek!


----------



## delphi4 (2011 Május 2)

Egy – megérett a meggy


----------



## delphi4 (2011 Május 2)

Kettõ – csipkebokor vesszõ


----------



## delphi4 (2011 Május 2)

Három – te vagy az én párom


----------



## delphi4 (2011 Május 2)

Négy – te kis leány hová mégy


----------



## delphi4 (2011 Május 2)

Öt – érik a tök


----------



## delphi4 (2011 Május 2)

*Hat *– _hasad a pad_


----------



## delphi4 (2011 Május 2)

Hét – zsemlét süt a pék


----------



## delphi4 (2011 Május 2)

Nyolc – *üres *a polc


----------



## delphi4 (2011 Május 2)

Kilenc – kis Ferenc


----------



## delphi4 (2011 Május 2)

Tíz – *tiszta *víz


----------



## delphi4 (2011 Május 2)

*Ha *_nem _tiszta, *vidd *_vissza_


----------



## delphi4 (2011 Május 2)

Majd a cica megissza **


----------



## delphi4 (2011 Május 2)

na egy újabb mondóka


----------



## delphi4 (2011 Május 2)

Január elől jár.


----------



## delphi4 (2011 Május 2)

A nyomában február.


----------



## delphi4 (2011 Május 2)

Március szántó-vető.


----------



## delphi4 (2011 Május 2)

Április nevettető.


----------



## delphi4 (2011 Május 2)

Május *szépen *zöldellő.
Június nevelő.
*Július *érlelő.
Augusztus *csépelő*.


----------



## delphi4 (2011 Május 2)

Szeptember gyümölcshozó.
Október borozó. 
November télelő. 
December pihenő.


----------



## pnelson85 (2011 Május 2)

19


----------



## pnelson85 (2011 Május 2)

18


----------



## delphi4 (2011 Május 2)

most már vajon megy?


----------



## pnelson85 (2011 Május 2)

17


----------



## lord_percy (2011 Május 2)




----------



## lord_percy (2011 Május 2)




----------



## lord_percy (2011 Május 2)




----------



## lord_percy (2011 Május 2)




----------



## lord_percy (2011 Május 2)




----------



## lord_percy (2011 Május 2)




----------



## lord_percy (2011 Május 2)

:wink::wink::wink::wink::wink:


----------



## lord_percy (2011 Május 2)

:wink::wink::wink::wink::wink:


----------



## lord_percy (2011 Május 2)

:wink::wink::wink::wink::wink:


----------



## lord_percy (2011 Május 2)

:wink::wink::wink::wink::wink:


----------



## lord_percy (2011 Május 2)

:wink::wink::wink::wink::wink: :smile::smile::smile::smile::smile:


----------



## lord_percy (2011 Május 2)

:wink::wink::wink::wink::wink: :smile::smile::smile::smile::smile:
:grin::grin:


----------



## lord_percy (2011 Május 2)

:wink::wink::wink::wink::wink: :smile::smile::smile::smile::smile:


----------



## lord_percy (2011 Május 2)

:wink::wink::wink::wink::wink: :smile::smile::smile::smile::smile:


----------



## lord_percy (2011 Május 2)

:wink::wink::wink::wink::wink: :smile::smile::smile::smile::smile:


----------



## lord_percy (2011 Május 2)

:wink::wink::wink::wink::wink: :smile::smile::smile::smile::smile:
:grin::grin::grin::grin::grin:


----------



## lord_percy (2011 Május 2)

:wink::wink::wink::wink::wink: :smile::smile::smile::smile::smile:
:grin::grin::grin::grin::grin:


----------



## lord_percy (2011 Május 2)

:wink::wink::wink::wink::wink: :smile::smile::smile::smile::smile:
:grin::grin::grin::grin::grin:


----------



## lord_percy (2011 Május 2)

:wink::wink::wink::wink::wink: :smile::smile::smile::smile::smile:
:grin::grin::grin::grin::grin:


----------



## lord_percy (2011 Május 2)

:wink::wink::wink::wink::wink: :smile::smile::smile::smile::smile:
:grin::grin::grin::grin::grin:


----------



## szjohnny (2011 Május 2)

20


----------



## szjohnny (2011 Május 2)

19


----------



## szjohnny (2011 Május 2)

18


----------



## szjohnny (2011 Május 2)

17


----------



## szjohnny (2011 Május 2)

16


----------



## szjohnny (2011 Május 2)

15


----------



## szjohnny (2011 Május 2)

14


----------



## szjohnny (2011 Május 2)

13


----------



## szjohnny (2011 Május 2)

12


----------



## szjohnny (2011 Május 2)

11


----------



## szjohnny (2011 Május 2)

10


----------



## szjohnny (2011 Május 2)

9


----------



## szjohnny (2011 Május 2)

8


----------



## szjohnny (2011 Május 2)

7


----------



## szjohnny (2011 Május 2)

6


----------



## szjohnny (2011 Május 2)

5


----------



## szjohnny (2011 Május 3)

4


----------



## szjohnny (2011 Május 3)

3


----------



## szjohnny (2011 Május 3)

2


----------



## szjohnny (2011 Május 3)

1


----------



## simoarpi (2011 Május 3)

*hali*

enis vagyok


----------



## simoarpi (2011 Május 3)

*1*

1


----------



## simoarpi (2011 Május 3)

*2*

22


----------



## Fandi74 (2011 Május 3)

Üdvözlet mindenkinek!


----------



## Fandi74 (2011 Május 3)

szjohnny írta:


> 20


Ezt jól megcsináltad!


----------



## raceze (2011 Május 3)

*20*

Szerbusztok!
elkezdem a 20at.


----------



## raceze (2011 Május 3)

érdekes megoldás.


----------



## raceze (2011 Május 3)

hogy ezt kell csinálni.


----------



## raceze (2011 Május 3)

de mindennek ára van.


----------



## raceze (2011 Május 3)

és ez még belefér.


----------



## raceze (2011 Május 3)

én pár Kerekes Band számra hajtok.


----------



## raceze (2011 Május 3)

bár sajnos nincs fent az összes


----------



## raceze (2011 Május 3)

a fórumon


----------



## raceze (2011 Május 3)

csak a fele


----------



## raceze (2011 Május 3)

de hátha az jó,


----------



## raceze (2011 Május 3)

nagyon jó lesz


----------



## raceze (2011 Május 3)

és


----------



## raceze (2011 Május 3)

akkor


----------



## raceze (2011 Május 3)

talán


----------



## raceze (2011 Május 3)

majd


----------



## raceze (2011 Május 3)

megveszem


----------



## raceze (2011 Május 3)

Köszi


----------



## raceze (2011 Május 3)

a


----------



## raceze (2011 Május 3)

lehetőséget


----------



## raceze (2011 Május 3)

CanadaHun.hu!


----------



## raceze (2011 Május 3)

jazz!
Sziasztok!


----------



## Rizsaska (2011 Május 3)

**

SZiasztok


----------



## Rizsaska (2011 Május 3)

miért


----------



## Rizsaska (2011 Május 3)

kell


----------



## Rizsaska (2011 Május 3)

szavanként


----------



## Rizsaska (2011 Május 3)

írkálni...


----------



## DjBodi (2011 Május 3)

Végreeee letelt a 2 napos idő, már csak a 20 HSZ kell..


----------



## Rizsaska (2011 Május 3)

!?


----------



## Rizsaska (2011 Május 3)

Megtudnátok


----------



## Rizsaska (2011 Május 3)

mondani


----------



## Rizsaska (2011 Május 3)

miért kell


----------



## Rizsaska (2011 Május 3)

20


----------



## raceze (2011 Május 3)

és mi van akkor ha letelt a két nap, meg van a 20 hozzászólás és mégis nem lehet letölteni?


----------



## Rizsaska (2011 Május 3)

hozzászólás


----------



## Rizsaska (2011 Május 3)

legalább


----------



## Rizsaska (2011 Május 3)

raceze írta:


> és mi van akkor ha letelt a két nap, meg van a 20 hozzászólás és mégis nem lehet letölteni?


 
Nah ez jó kérdés


----------



## DjBodi (2011 Május 3)

Akkor valamit nem jól csináltál!


----------



## DjBodi (2011 Május 3)

Bár ezt nem értem Én sem, hogy miért kell 20 HSZ!?


----------



## DjBodi (2011 Május 3)

Na nem baj, lassan már meg lesz..


----------



## ildyke147 (2011 Május 3)

Vidéken lévő feleség táviratozik a férjének:
- "Anyám nagyon rosszul lett. Stop. Beszállították a kórházba. Stop. Az orvosok feladták."
A férj válasza:
- "Remélem nem az én címemre!"


----------



## ildyke147 (2011 Május 3)

Összevert ember támolyog este az orvoshoz. A doki szörnyülködve így szól:
- Magával meg mi történt?
- Nekem jött egy hattyú!
- Egy hattyú?
- Utána elütött egy ufó!
- Hm, egy ufó...
- Aztán oldalba csapott egy angyal!
- Aha értem. És utána?
- Utána kikapcsolták a körhintát...


----------



## ildyke147 (2011 Május 3)

A motorosrendőr megáll a pirosnál a motorjával és eldől.
Bosszankodva megszólal:
- A fenébe már! Mióta leszerelték róla az oldalkocsit, mindig ezt csinálja!


----------



## ildyke147 (2011 Május 3)

Az oroszlán közzé teszi az állatok között, hogy annak adja az állatok királya címet, aki leugrik egy nagyon magas hegyről úgy, hogy semmi baja nem lesz. Az állatok nézegetik a hegyet, és mondják hogy ez lehetetlenség hogy valaki túlélje. Egyszer csak egy hatalmas nagy puffanás, feláll a medve és porolja magát le. Megszólal az oroszlán:
- Ez nem volt semmi medve! Az alku az alku, viheted a koronámat!
- Jó, rendben, csak előbb visszamegyek a hegyre és jól pofán vágom azt, aki lelökött!


----------



## ildyke147 (2011 Május 3)

Két jegesmedve sétál a sivatagban, az egyik megszólal:
- Te itt rettentően zord tél lehet!
- Miből gondolod?
- Nem látod, hogy mennyi homokot szórtak a jégre?


----------



## ildyke147 (2011 Május 3)

Shaw nagyon utálta Churchillt, ezért egyszer küldött neki két színházjegyet ezzel a levéllel:
"Tisztelt miniszterelnök úr! Ezennel küldök Önnek két jegyet a legújabb színdarabom premierjére. Jöjjön el egy barátjával... már ha van még magának barátja ebben az országban!"
Mire Churchill így válaszolt:
"Sajnos a premier napján nem tudok elmenni, de a következő előadást igazán szívesen megtekinteném... már ha a maga darabjait lejátszák egymás után kétszer is!"


----------



## ildyke147 (2011 Május 3)

7


----------



## ildyke147 (2011 Május 3)

Volt már civakodás és veszekedés 
Volt már hazudozás és hitegetés 
Civakodás: nem a kenyerem 
Veszekedés: sose szerettem 
Menj már el 
Kérlek ne játssz a szívemmel .


----------



## ildyke147 (2011 Május 3)

Van jobb, nem te vagy a nagy ideál 
Lesz még fiú, aki ide talál


----------



## ildyke147 (2011 Május 3)

Mamma mia, ugyanaz a lemez 
Ó jaj, ugyanaz a nóta 
Mamma mia, mindig ez a szöveg 
Ó jaj, így megy évek óta


----------



## ildyke147 (2011 Május 3)

Mondd, neked mennyit érek 
Miért öröm így az élet 
Miért kell mindig ez a hazudozás 
Mamma mia, lásd be végre már 
Nem kell nékem ez a hazudozás .


----------



## ildyke147 (2011 Május 3)

Elegem van már a mamma miából


----------



## ildyke147 (2011 Május 3)

13


----------



## ildyke147 (2011 Május 3)

Szombat este már másnak él,
Csak új ruhát ölt és indul, nézd!
Ő tudja, hol van egy jó hely,
A bálterembe lép, s azonnal táncol már,
Mindenki bámul rá.


----------



## sevenstrings7 (2011 Május 3)

14


----------



## sevenstrings7 (2011 Május 3)

15


----------



## sevenstrings7 (2011 Május 3)

16


----------



## sevenstrings7 (2011 Május 3)

17


----------



## sevenstrings7 (2011 Május 3)

18


----------



## sevenstrings7 (2011 Május 3)

19


----------



## sevenstrings7 (2011 Május 3)

20


----------



## ildyke147 (2011 Május 3)

Úgy hívják Hercegnő,
Ha táncol ő, oly feltűnő.
Tündöklő Hercegnő,
Oly szédítő, oh yeah.


----------



## ildyke147 (2011 Május 3)

Még szól a dal, még tart a tánc,
Az éjszaka előtte áll.
Nézz csak rá, elbűvölő,
Figyeld a Hercegnőt!


----------



## ildyke147 (2011 Május 3)

17


----------



## ildyke147 (2011 Május 3)

18


----------



## ildyke147 (2011 Május 3)

19


----------



## ildyke147 (2011 Május 3)

20


----------



## ildyke147 (2011 Május 3)

21


----------



## ildyke147 (2011 Május 3)

22


----------



## ildyke147 (2011 Május 3)

23


----------



## bestreal (2011 Május 3)

Hello!

Ezzel szeretném én is a hozzászólőásaimat gyarapítani, mert bár régóta ragisztált vagyok, eddig csak ritkán látogattam az oldalt, pedig beletekintve érzékelhető, hogy milyen értékes...


----------



## bestreal (2011 Május 3)

Ahogyan az előttem "szólokat" látom, gyanítom, hogy össze fog jönni hamarosan az a 20 nekem is.

(2)


----------



## bestreal (2011 Május 3)

Az első beírásomat az alábbiak szerint szeretném korrigálni:

"... szeretném én is a hozzászólásaimat gyarapítani,...."


----------



## forumos (2011 Május 3)

1


----------



## forumos (2011 Május 3)

2


----------



## forumos (2011 Május 3)

3 Ennek mi értelme van?


----------



## sevenstrings7 (2011 Május 3)

21


----------



## forumos (2011 Május 3)

4


----------



## sevenstrings7 (2011 Május 3)

22


----------



## bestreal (2011 Május 3)

(4)

SYMPATHY - RARE BIRD 1969 életem leg meghatározóbb dala .....


----------



## forumos (2011 Május 3)

5 Mindenki csak számokat küld, hogy meglegyen a húsz...


----------



## forumos (2011 Május 3)

6 Vagy nem húsz kell?


----------



## forumos (2011 Május 3)

7 Remélem...


----------



## forumos (2011 Május 3)

8


----------



## forumos (2011 Május 3)

9 Ezzel csak a szervereket terheljük szerintem...


----------



## forumos (2011 Május 3)

10


----------



## forumos (2011 Május 3)

11 Túl vagyok a felén????


----------



## bestreal (2011 Május 3)

(5)


----------



## forumos (2011 Május 3)

12


----------



## forumos (2011 Május 3)

13 Látom nem vagyok egyedül, aki számol...


----------



## forumos (2011 Május 3)

14


----------



## bestreal (2011 Május 3)

6


----------



## forumos (2011 Május 3)

15 Türelem...


----------



## forumos (2011 Május 3)

16


----------



## bestreal (2011 Május 3)

7

sokat még gondolkodni sem kell hozzá...


----------



## forumos (2011 Május 3)

17 Jöhet a 7-es kolléga!!!


----------



## bestreal (2011 Május 3)

nagyon levagyok maradva...

8


----------



## forumos (2011 Május 3)

18 Nem igazán!


----------



## bestreal (2011 Május 3)

9

hova ez a rohanás...?


----------



## forumos (2011 Május 3)

19 Ne aggódj! Csak türelem...


----------



## forumos (2011 Május 3)

20 Nem is értem én sem, csak túl akarok lenni rajta!


----------



## bestreal (2011 Május 3)

10

igaz, közel 1 év nem volt elég a 20-hoz...


----------



## forumos (2011 Május 3)

21 20 elég vagy kell még? Utána úgyis várat még két napot...


----------



## bestreal (2011 Május 3)

11

meg kell jól fontolni...


----------



## bestreal (2011 Május 3)

12

csak akkor ha ma regisztráltál...


----------



## forumos (2011 Május 3)

Kéne nekem egy kotta az oldalról, de úgy néz ki csak két nap múlva...


----------



## bestreal (2011 Május 3)

13.


----------



## sevenstrings7 (2011 Május 3)

23


----------



## bestreal (2011 Május 3)

14.

az bizony ma gond...


----------



## forumos (2011 Május 3)

Most regisztráltam pár perce és gyorsan elsütöttem a húsz hozzászólást.


----------



## sevenstrings7 (2011 Május 3)

24


----------



## bestreal (2011 Május 3)

15. 

két nap és meg lesz...


----------



## forumos (2011 Május 3)

Akkor várok még két napot!


----------



## sevenstrings7 (2011 Május 3)

25


----------



## bestreal (2011 Május 3)

16.


minek a 24?


----------



## forumos (2011 Május 3)

Remélem...


----------



## sevenstrings7 (2011 Május 3)

26


----------



## bestreal (2011 Május 3)

17.


gondolom a 21 már nyerő....


----------



## forumos (2011 Május 3)

Már csak beszélgetek, nem a mennyiségre hajtok...


----------



## bestreal (2011 Május 3)

18


----------



## bestreal (2011 Május 3)

19


----------



## sevenstrings7 (2011 Május 3)

27
...azért, mert nem egyről kezdtem...


----------



## sevenstrings7 (2011 Május 3)

28


----------



## bestreal (2011 Május 3)

20.

ünnepi kerek szám! >8-O


----------



## sevenstrings7 (2011 Május 3)

29


----------



## bestreal (2011 Május 3)

21.

Micsoda különcök (is) vannak!


----------



## sevenstrings7 (2011 Május 3)

30
grat, bestreal!


----------



## sevenstrings7 (2011 Május 3)

31
hát, hogyispersze!


----------



## bestreal (2011 Május 3)

22. 

Itt valami csalás van...... 
nem enged tölteni....


----------



## sevenstrings7 (2011 Május 3)

32


----------



## bestreal (2011 Május 3)

23.

már csak megszokásból.....


----------



## sevenstrings7 (2011 Május 3)

33
a 20 hozzászóláson kívül még egy min. 2 napos regisztráció szükséges.


----------



## sevenstrings7 (2011 Május 3)

34


----------



## bestreal (2011 Május 3)

24. 

Ennyi beleölt munka és semmi eredmény....


----------



## bestreal (2011 Május 3)

25.

Tudom, de.....

Regisztrált:: Jun 2010


----------



## bestreal (2011 Május 3)

Hm....

irgumburgum!


----------



## sevenstrings7 (2011 Május 3)

35


----------



## marqsz (2011 Május 3)

hello mindenki!


----------



## sevenstrings7 (2011 Május 3)

36
az gáz! :S


----------



## marqsz (2011 Május 3)

valami írok akkor


----------



## sevenstrings7 (2011 Május 3)

37


----------



## sevenstrings7 (2011 Május 3)

38
lépek, szia!


----------



## marqsz (2011 Május 3)

kell a 20 hsz ! le akarok tölteni...


----------



## marqsz (2011 Május 3)

3 már megvan  xD


----------



## bestreal (2011 Május 3)

nos, ez a 20-as dolog komolytalan. .....


----------



## bestreal (2011 Május 3)

Eddig úgy gondoltam, hogy a 27 ennek a kritériumnak : - "*Minimum 20 hozzászólás és legalább 2 napos regisztráció szükséges az oldal megtekintéséhez, " - *megfelel, de nem!

ergo, a számok törvényei nem mindenütt érvényesülnek...


----------



## bestreal (2011 Május 3)

marqsz, ne kapkodd el.... csak szép nyugodtan.....


----------



## marqsz (2011 Május 3)

Én sem látom a lényegét :S nemtudom mire jo


----------



## bestreal (2011 Május 3)

addig nem csinálsz mást....


----------



## marqsz (2011 Május 3)

:/ csak kelleme a cucc, áhh


----------



## WHAM (2011 Május 3)

Ja voll


----------



## WHAM (2011 Május 3)

7


----------



## WHAM (2011 Május 3)

8


----------



## bestreal (2011 Május 3)

nekem is kellene..


----------



## marqsz (2011 Május 3)

semmi kedvem postolni...


----------



## WHAM (2011 Május 3)

9


----------



## WHAM (2011 Május 3)

10


----------



## Vazelin (2011 Május 3)

*20-ra gyúrok*

1.


----------



## WHAM (2011 Május 3)

11


----------



## WHAM (2011 Május 3)

12


----------



## Vazelin (2011 Május 3)

2.


----------



## Vazelin (2011 Május 3)

3.


----------



## Vazelin (2011 Május 3)

*20-ra gyúrok*

2.


----------



## bestreal (2011 Május 3)

azt hiszem mára feladom....


----------



## Vazelin (2011 Május 3)

4.


----------



## Vazelin (2011 Május 3)

5.

Én soha nem adom fel!


----------



## Vazelin (2011 Május 3)

5.

Én soha nem adom fel!


----------



## bestreal (2011 Május 3)

Vajon működött ez bárkinek is 20-ra?

.....csak klikkelgetünk itt......


----------



## Vazelin (2011 Május 3)

6.


----------



## Vazelin (2011 Május 3)

bestreal írta:


> Vajon működött ez bárkinek is 20-ra?
> 
> .....csak klikkelgetünk itt......



Nemtom.
7.


----------



## WHAM (2011 Május 3)

13


----------



## Vazelin (2011 Május 3)

8.


----------



## Vazelin (2011 Május 3)

11.


----------



## Vazelin (2011 Május 3)

12. :--:


----------



## Vazelin (2011 Május 3)

13.


----------



## WHAM (2011 Május 3)

14


----------



## Vazelin (2011 Május 3)

14.


----------



## Vazelin (2011 Május 3)

15.


----------



## Vazelin (2011 Május 3)

16.


----------



## Vazelin (2011 Május 3)

17.


----------



## Vazelin (2011 Május 3)

18.


----------



## WHAM (2011 Május 3)

15


----------



## Vazelin (2011 Május 3)

19.


----------



## WHAM (2011 Május 3)

16


----------



## WHAM (2011 Május 3)

17


----------



## WHAM (2011 Május 3)

18


----------



## WHAM (2011 Május 3)

19


----------



## Vazelin (2011 Május 3)

20.


----------



## Vazelin (2011 Május 3)

És egy a ráadás.


----------



## WHAM (2011 Május 3)

20


----------



## bestreal (2011 Május 3)

Hoppá! 

Működik! )))


----------



## bestreal (2011 Május 3)

kicsit késik...., de végülism minden jó ha, jó......

egészen megszoktam már itt, de ezentúl már tárgytalan a jelenlétem.

Szóval, kitartás és előbb vagy utóbb, jön a siker!


----------



## laurka1001 (2011 Május 3)

sziasztok!


----------



## laurka1001 (2011 Május 3)

és


----------



## laurka1001 (2011 Május 3)

igen


----------



## laurka1001 (2011 Május 3)

nekem


----------



## laurka1001 (2011 Május 3)

is


----------



## laurka1001 (2011 Május 3)

kell


----------



## laurka1001 (2011 Május 3)

a


----------



## laurka1001 (2011 Május 3)

20


----------



## laurka1001 (2011 Május 3)

hozzászólás!


----------



## jokka001 (2011 Május 3)

Én is köszönöm a lehetőséget


----------



## jokka001 (2011 Május 3)

még hátravan 19 beszólás


----------



## jokka001 (2011 Május 3)

Keresek egy könyvet Báti László Kezdő angol


----------



## blasterxxxx (2011 Május 3)

szép napot mindenkinek aki csak erre látogat legyen jo napotok,csak tudnám miért kell ide ennyi szavat beirni hogy valamit lelehessen tölteni aki tudja megmondhatná.elöre is köszi.


----------



## laurka1001 (2011 Május 3)

10


----------



## marqsz (2011 Május 3)

Hello


----------



## laurka1001 (2011 Május 3)

*11*


----------



## laurka1001 (2011 Május 3)

12


----------



## marqsz (2011 Május 3)

mindenki


----------



## laurka1001 (2011 Május 3)

*13*


----------



## marqsz (2011 Május 3)

13 :d


----------



## laurka1001 (2011 Május 3)

14


----------



## blasterxxxx (2011 Május 3)

hello melitta.jo az oldal de ami azt illeti megvan ám komplikálva. 20hozzászolás mihez vagy kihez annélkül nemis lehet let9lteni ez gáz.


----------



## laurka1001 (2011 Május 3)

15


----------



## marqsz (2011 Május 3)

nemjokedvem van (((


----------



## laurka1001 (2011 Május 3)

16


----------



## marqsz (2011 Május 3)




----------



## laurka1001 (2011 Május 3)

17 alakul


----------



## laurka1001 (2011 Május 3)

és még kettő


----------



## marqsz (2011 Május 3)

... én már unom...


----------



## laurka1001 (2011 Május 3)

*és még egy*


----------



## marqsz (2011 Május 3)

áhh


----------



## laurka1001 (2011 Május 3)

kitartás marqsz!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## laurka1001 (2011 Május 3)




----------



## marqsz (2011 Május 3)

a fejem fáj :S


----------



## marqsz (2011 Május 3)

laurka1001 grat : )


----------



## marqsz (2011 Május 3)

na még 3


----------



## marqsz (2011 Május 3)

2


----------



## marqsz (2011 Május 3)

1


----------



## marqsz (2011 Május 3)

köszöntem...


----------



## eremite (2011 Május 3)

*Tudásszomj*

Sziasztok!

Tudásszomj adott, 20 hozzászólás hiányzik!

Köszönöm!


----------



## eremite (2011 Május 3)

még 19...


----------



## blasterxxxx (2011 Május 3)

uram atyám mitszedjek még össze hogy meglegyen a 20


----------



## eremite (2011 Május 3)

még 18...


----------



## blasterxxxx (2011 Május 3)

meg valami 48-ora bakker nemsemmi


----------



## eremite (2011 Május 3)

még 17...


----------



## blasterxxxx (2011 Május 3)

helo


----------



## Geneview (2011 Május 3)

van itt pár jó fórum amihez hozzá lehet szólni


----------



## eremite (2011 Május 3)

még 16...


----------



## blasterxxxx (2011 Május 3)

ez nemjo mégegyszer


----------



## blasterxxxx (2011 Május 3)

pista


----------



## blasterxxxx (2011 Május 3)

joska


----------



## eremite (2011 Május 3)

Amint csatlakozhatom a közösséghez..


----------



## blasterxxxx (2011 Május 3)

kezd az ideg kikezdeni


----------



## ezanev (2011 Május 3)

*hozzászóló hozzászólók*

ez most egy üzi


----------



## eremite (2011 Május 3)

...szívesen megvitatom majd a magamévá tett anyagok értékeit...


----------



## blasterxxxx (2011 Május 3)

ez tud egyáltalán számolni nehogy hiába irkáljak itt össze vissza


----------



## ezanev (2011 Május 3)

*1+1=2*

ez már a második


----------



## eremite (2011 Május 3)

... a francba, mennem kell haza...majd késöbb folytatom...

KITARTÁS NEKTEK!


----------



## ezanev (2011 Május 3)

*lassan megy a 20 így*

speed up!


----------



## blasterxxxx (2011 Május 3)

az háááááááááá............nahát elsem tudja küldeni várni mire talán tapsra


----------



## ezanev (2011 Május 3)

*4*

4


----------



## blasterxxxx (2011 Május 3)

én ithon vagyok mégis frászt kapok mindjárt


----------



## ezanev (2011 Május 3)

*percenként 3*

oké


----------



## ezanev (2011 Május 3)

*a türelem mi fán terem?*

hmm?


----------



## blasterxxxx (2011 Május 3)

namost mivan..................


----------



## ezanev (2011 Május 3)

*lapról lapra*

aaaaa


----------



## blasterxxxx (2011 Május 3)

tévedés türelem fán nemterem


----------



## ezanev (2011 Május 3)

*8. is lett*

asszem


----------



## ezanev (2011 Május 3)

*lehet, hogy rózsabokor volt akkor*

nem is fa


----------



## blasterxxxx (2011 Május 3)

mijen leprol lapra hát ez nemelég


----------



## ezanev (2011 Május 3)

*félúton..*

a csúcsra?


----------



## blasterxxxx (2011 Május 3)

ez a tévedés de kegyetlen


----------



## lacus 30 (2011 Május 3)

itt vagyok


----------



## blasterxxxx (2011 Május 3)

lassan ottleszek ha az ideg kinem kezd adigra


----------



## blasterxxxx (2011 Május 3)

te ott én itt vágod


----------



## ezanev (2011 Május 3)

*lemaradok*

és a szél csapkodja az ajtót


----------



## blasterxxxx (2011 Május 3)

na tán megvan a 20


----------



## blasterxxxx (2011 Május 3)

mijen ajtot


----------



## blasterxxxx (2011 Május 3)

nem is fuj a szél


----------



## ezanev (2011 Május 3)

*dolgozni is kéne még*

de majd utána


----------



## ezanev (2011 Május 3)

*serény ujjak*

nem számolnak


----------



## ezanev (2011 Május 3)

*szerencsétlen számom*

gyorsan átlépem, már várom..


----------



## ezanev (2011 Május 3)

*sürög-forog*

ott is várnak,
mikor lesz már vége mának


----------



## ezanev (2011 Május 3)

*vagyis a tegnapnak*

hisz ez már a sokadik óra
és nem ma kezdődött


----------



## ezanev (2011 Május 3)

*mindjár megvan*

jajdejó


----------



## ezanev (2011 Május 3)

*chaten mondják*

rossz helyre írok..
de azt nem, hova írjak helyette


----------



## ezanev (2011 Május 3)

*ezer bocsi*

de már nincs sok hátra


----------



## ezanev (2011 Május 3)

*utol-show*

a spam-ből


----------



## farkasemese (2011 Május 3)

Sziasztok!


----------



## farkasemese (2011 Május 3)

Megvan a 20, miert nem tudok letolteni castol fajlokat????


----------



## qukysanyi (2011 Május 3)

helo mindenkinek


----------



## Moebius (2011 Május 3)

farkasemese írta:


> Megvan a 20, miert nem tudok letolteni castol fajlokat????


üdv 7 hszed van


----------



## qukysanyi (2011 Május 3)

Üdv mindenkinek!!


----------



## farkasemese (2011 Május 3)

Hozzaszolas 8.


----------



## farkasemese (2011 Május 3)

Hozzaszolas 9.


----------



## farkasemese (2011 Május 3)

Moebius írta:


> üdv 7 hszed van



De mas topicban mar irogattam es osszesen megvolt a 20...vagy ebben az egyben kell meglegyen?


----------



## farkasemese (2011 Május 3)

Meg egy hozzaszolas?


----------



## farkasemese (2011 Május 3)

Hogy vagytok?


----------



## farkasemese (2011 Május 3)

sziasztok...


----------



## farkasemese (2011 Május 3)

helo


----------



## farkasemese (2011 Május 3)

remelem igy eleg lesz a husz


----------



## farkasemese (2011 Május 3)

szep napot mindenkinek!


----------



## farkasemese (2011 Május 3)

mar nem sok kell


----------



## farkasemese (2011 Május 3)

mindjart meglesz...


----------



## farkasemese (2011 Május 3)

nah lassan befejezem


----------



## farkasemese (2011 Május 3)

elmeletileg az utolso hozzaszolas.... )


----------



## farkasemese (2011 Május 3)

Hat ezt nem ertem...megvan a 20 hozzaszolas es most is azt irja ki, h nincs meg a 20...jah es tobb mint ket napja regeltem mar... (


----------



## daxi (2011 Május 3)

*segítők*

Azért vannak a jó barátok...


----------



## daxi (2011 Május 3)

*egyetértés*



farkasemese írta:


> Hat ezt nem ertem...megvan a 20 hozzaszolas es most is azt irja ki, h nincs meg a 20...jah es tobb mint ket napja regeltem mar... (


én is elolvastam egy csomó sületlenséget, szerintem elromlott a számláló:99:


----------



## Zsoffika86 (2011 Május 3)

Sziasztok!
Bocsi mindenkitől, de szeretnék erről az oldalról letölteni, és most össze kellene kaparnom 20 hozzászólást... Úgyhogy nem leszek túl kreatív,bocsi.


----------



## Zsoffika86 (2011 Május 3)

Nem tudom, hogy más ezt hogy csinálja...


----------



## Zsoffika86 (2011 Május 3)

de én most írok 20 nem túl érdekes hozzászólást...


----------



## Zsoffika86 (2011 Május 3)

...és akkor még finoman fogalmaztam....


----------



## Zsoffika86 (2011 Május 3)

...mert ezek inkább felháborítóan unalmasak...


----------



## Zsoffika86 (2011 Május 3)

Tényleg ne haragudjatok, hogy ilyen hülyeségeket írok, de nagyon szeretnék erről az oldalról letölteni, és ez csak így lehetséges.


----------



## Zsoffika86 (2011 Május 3)

És mégcsak nem is Kanadában élek.


----------



## Zsoffika86 (2011 Május 3)

De más hogyan gyűjt össze 20 hozzászólást?


----------



## Zsoffika86 (2011 Május 3)

Hát, nem vagyok büszke erre, de én így.


----------



## Zsoffika86 (2011 Május 3)

Ez a 10. üzenetem.


----------



## Zsoffika86 (2011 Május 3)

De tényleg hogyan csinálja ezt más?


----------



## Zsoffika86 (2011 Május 3)

Még 8 üzenet, és eltűnök.


----------



## Zsoffika86 (2011 Május 3)

Még 7, és vége.


----------



## Zsoffika86 (2011 Május 3)

6, és lépek...


----------



## Zsoffika86 (2011 Május 3)

És megkezdődik a visszaszámlálás: ÖT


----------



## Zsoffika86 (2011 Május 3)

Néééégy


----------



## Zsoffika86 (2011 Május 3)

Három......


----------



## Zsoffika86 (2011 Május 3)

Kettőőő.................


----------



## Zsoffika86 (2011 Május 3)

Egy.......................


----------



## Zsoffika86 (2011 Május 3)

Ééééés..... VÉGEEEEE!!!


----------



## Zsoffika86 (2011 Május 3)

És még1szer: bocsánatot kérek mindenkitől!


----------



## Zsoffika86 (2011 Május 3)

Még mindig nem tudok letölteni... Miért lehet ez?


----------



## khama (2011 Május 3)

Sziasztok, jelen vagyok, és sürgősen letöltenék.
Folyt.


----------



## khama (2011 Május 3)

Remélem a számláló működik.


----------



## khama (2011 Május 3)

Remélem találkozom itt ismerősökkel.


----------



## khama (2011 Május 3)

Röviden bemutatkozom...


----------



## khama (2011 Május 3)

Budapesten élek, könyvelő a foglalkozásom, és nagymama a családi állapotom.


----------



## khama (2011 Május 3)

Szeretném letölteni a kishúgomnak Tatay Sándor Kinizsi Pál c. regényét.


----------



## khama (2011 Május 3)

:444: Nem igazán megy nekem az írás a semmiről.


----------



## mme35 (2011 Május 3)

előre is bocsi, de


----------



## mme35 (2011 Május 3)

szeretném


----------



## mme35 (2011 Május 3)

gyorsan


----------



## mme35 (2011 Május 3)

megszerezni


----------



## mme35 (2011 Május 3)

a húsz


----------



## mme35 (2011 Május 3)

hozzászólást


----------



## mme35 (2011 Május 3)

már csak 7 kell.


----------



## mme35 (2011 Május 3)

vagyis 6.


----------



## mme35 (2011 Május 3)

illetve 5.


----------



## mme35 (2011 Május 3)

pontosabban 4.


----------



## mme35 (2011 Május 3)

ha jól meggondolom, már csak 3.


----------



## mme35 (2011 Május 3)

azaz 2.


----------



## mme35 (2011 Május 3)

és elértem


----------



## mme35 (2011 Május 3)

De még nem elég (?) :-(


----------



## thetis969 (2011 Május 3)

Jó ötlet!


----------



## thetis969 (2011 Május 3)

Ezeket az isteneket régen elfeledték,


----------



## thetis969 (2011 Május 3)

és lehet, hogy már meg is haltak.


----------



## thetis969 (2011 Május 3)

Mindössze száraz történelemkönyvek lapjain találkozhatunk velük.


----------



## thetis969 (2011 Május 3)

Eltávoznak közülünk, eltávoznak mind,


----------



## thetis969 (2011 Május 3)

de nevük és képük tovább él bennünk.


----------



## Napsugár19 (2011 Május 3)

**

nagyon öteletes..jövőre kipróbálom


----------



## thetis969 (2011 Május 3)

Ezek az istenek kikoptak az emberiség emlékezetéből.


----------



## thetis969 (2011 Május 3)

Még a nevük is elveszett.


----------



## thetis969 (2011 Május 3)

Akik ezeket az isteneket imádták, legalább annyira eltűntek a feledés homályában, mint ők


----------



## thetis969 (2011 Május 3)

Totem oszlopaik réges-régen megroppantak és ledőltek.


----------



## thetis969 (2011 Május 3)

Amikor az utolsó papjaik meghaltak,


----------



## thetis969 (2011 Május 3)

senkinek sem adták át a titkokat.


----------



## thetis969 (2011 Május 3)

Az istenek meghalnak.


----------



## thetis969 (2011 Május 3)

és amikor valóban meghalnak,


----------



## thetis969 (2011 Május 3)

senki sem gyászolja őket,


----------



## thetis969 (2011 Május 3)

és senki sem emlékszik rájuk többé.


----------



## thetis969 (2011 Május 3)

Az eszméket nehezebb megölni,


----------



## thetis969 (2011 Május 3)

mint az embereket,


----------



## thetis969 (2011 Május 3)

de a végén őket is el lehet pusztítani.


----------



## thetis969 (2011 Május 3)

Neil Gaiman _American Gods_ című könyvének magyar fordításából idéztem.


----------



## Gizi29 (2011 Május 3)

Gizi29 írta:


> Szia Melitta!
> 
> Először is köszönöm, ezt a lehetőséget!
> 
> ...


Sziasztok!

Úgy látom senki sem szeretne beszélgetni! Mindenki a 20 hozzászólásra gyúr!


----------



## Gizi29 (2011 Május 3)

4!


----------



## Gizi29 (2011 Május 3)

5!


----------



## Gizi29 (2011 Május 3)

6!


----------



## Gizi29 (2011 Május 3)

7!


----------



## Gizi29 (2011 Május 3)

8


----------



## Gizi29 (2011 Május 3)

9


----------



## Gizi29 (2011 Május 3)

:ugras:10


----------



## Gizi29 (2011 Május 3)

:55:11


----------



## Gizi29 (2011 Május 3)

:grin:12


----------



## Gizi29 (2011 Május 3)

13


----------



## Gizi29 (2011 Május 3)

14


----------



## kisharkaly (2011 Május 3)

sziasztok.Szeretnék letölteni.Remélem hamar elmúlik a 2 nap.Szóval kitartok

Tetszik nagyon ez az oldal
Jó éjt nektek


----------



## Gizi29 (2011 Május 3)

:--:15


----------



## Gizi29 (2011 Május 3)

:11:16


----------



## Gizi29 (2011 Május 3)

17


----------



## Gizi29 (2011 Május 3)

18


----------



## Gizi29 (2011 Május 3)

19


----------



## Gizi29 (2011 Május 3)

:..:20


----------



## CsendesZaj (2011 Május 3)

Halihó


----------



## CsendesZaj (2011 Május 3)

Végre van időm böngészni ezt az oldalt is


----------



## CsendesZaj (2011 Május 3)

Lassan összegyűlnek a hozzászólásaim is!


----------



## CsendesZaj (2011 Május 3)




----------



## antikabela (2011 Május 3)

*kérés*

Én nagyon szeretném, ha valaki segítene. A pancsoló kislány című dal negatívjára, vagy karaoke változatára lenne nagy szükségem. Ha megvan valakinek, kérem, küldje el nekem is. Előre is köszönöm mindenkinek a segítséget!


----------



## antikabela (2011 Május 3)

*keres*

Szia!

Nagyon fontos lenne, ha tudnátok segíteni. Szükségem van a Pancsoló kislány negatívjára egy előadáshoz. Ha megvan, légyszi küldd el nekem. Előre is köszönöm.


----------



## vcsz (2011 Május 3)

*Itt a lehetoseg*

Itt a lehetoseg


----------



## vcsz (2011 Május 3)

Itt a lehetoseg


----------



## vcsz (2011 Május 3)

denkin


----------



## vcsz (2011 Május 3)

*denkin*

denkin


----------



## vcsz (2011 Május 3)

ndendenki


----------



## szantoangela (2011 Május 3)

*sziasztok*

Sziasztok!
Bámulatos ez a mesegyűjtemény! Sok minden jót találtam köszönöm nektek!:..:


----------



## vcsz (2011 Május 3)

den


----------



## vcsz (2011 Május 3)

zeket k


----------



## vcsz (2011 Május 3)

Árako


----------



## vcsz (2011 Május 3)

se a válas


----------



## vcsz (2011 Május 3)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg



ntéséh


----------



## vcsz (2011 Május 3)

zászólás és l


----------



## vcsz (2011 Május 3)

ólás


----------



## szantoangela (2011 Május 3)

*hangos könyvek*

Sziasztok!

Nagyon jók ezek a hangos könyvek, a gyermekeim esti meseolvasás után még szívesen meghallgatnak egy két mesét elalvás közben. Van valakinek esetleg angol nyelvű mesegyűjteménye is? Nagyon hálás lennék érte! Köszönöm! Angéla


----------



## vcsz (2011 Május 3)

üzenetét


----------



## vcsz (2011 Május 3)

kalomm


----------



## vcsz (2011 Május 3)

lka


----------



## vcsz (2011 Május 3)

szön


----------



## szantoangela (2011 Május 3)

Tudnátok abban segíteni, hogy hány éves kortól ajánlott a mesejáték? A mesejátékok közül melyiket érdemes letölteni egy 4 éves gyermeknek?
Köszönettel: Angéla


----------



## vcsz (2011 Május 3)

hasz


----------



## vcsz (2011 Május 3)

asz


----------



## vcsz (2011 Május 3)

házaű


----------



## vcsz (2011 Május 3)

ne


----------



## vcsz (2011 Május 3)

regy


----------



## vcsz (2011 Május 3)

egy


----------



## szantoangela (2011 Május 3)

Ha esetleg lenne olasz vagy francia nyelven mese, mondóka vagy bármi, ami hanganyag, kérlek írjátok meg honnan tölthetem le. Köszi!


----------



## vcsz (2011 Május 3)

dminisztráto


----------



## szantoangela (2011 Május 3)

Kedves Csipkebogyó!

A manó angol nem való kisebbeknek is esetleg? 4 évesnek nem ajánlott letölteni?
Angéla


----------



## crazy.lady (2011 Május 3)

LASSAN KINYITOM A SZEMEM. Sötét van. A hajnal még nem jött el, de érzem, hogy itt az idő felkelni. Kinyújtózom a paplan alatt, a párom még mélyen alszik. Odanyúlok a telefonhoz. Még húsz perc van az ébresztő csörgéséig. Ilyenkor már nem tudok aludni tovább. Ezt már régen észrevettem, hogy ha dolgom van, akkor mindig az ébresztőóra előtt ébredek fel. Hallgatom a csendet. Jó érzés.
A csendet először fiatal orvos koromban hallottam meg. Egy alkalommal ügyeletes voltam az Országos Pszichiátriai és Neurológiai Intézetben, és bementem az osztályra. Az orvosi szobák egy külön kis folyosón voltak, ami napközben tele volt várakozó betegekkel, hozzátartozókkal, mindenütt orvosok sürögtek-forogtak. A betegek szemében a félelem honolt. Estére a zsongás megszűnt. Kezdetben félelmetes volt, de megszoktam.


----------



## crazy.lady (2011 Május 3)

Kinyitottam a bezárt ajtót, előttem ott sötétlett a hosszú, félhomályba burkolózó folyosó, amit csak helyenként világítottak meg a lámpák. Mellbe vágott a csend. Akkor hallottam meg a csendet először. Mély érzés volt, körülölelt, mint egy jó meleg, bolyhos takaró. Álldogáltam egy keveset, majd hátramentem, a nővérekhez.
Akkor szerettem meg a csendet.


----------



## crazy.lady (2011 Május 3)

Megfordulok az ágyban, hátha még eljön a jótékony álom. Mosolygok a gondolaton, mert tudom, régen elszállt már. Hallgatom a csendet, amelyet időről időre megszakít a mellettem alvó lélegzetvétele. Megsimogatom a fejét, megfogom a kezét, de vigyázok, hogy ne ébredjen fel.
A szavak mellett fontosak a tapintások, simogatások, ölelések, cirógatások. Emlékszem egy fiatal nőnemű illetőre (aki hagyja magát legyőzni a félelmei által, az megszűnik nőnek vagy férfinak lenni, és csak a neme marad meg), akit egyszer megkértem, hogy soroljon fel egy pár intimitási formát. Kérdezte, mit soroljon fel. Amit a szüleitől rendszeresen látott annak idején, folytattam. Csak hallgatott és pislogott, mint béka a kocsonyában. Erre én: „Tudja: ölelés, simogatás, csók, puszi..." Azt válaszolta, hogy ilyet ő nem látott a szüleinél. És az ő párkapcsolatában sincsenek ilyenek.


----------



## crazy.lady (2011 Május 3)

Megfordulok az ágyban, hátha még eljön a jótékony álom. Mosolygok a gondolaton, mert tudom, régen elszállt már. Hallgatom a csendet, amelyet időről időre megszakít a mellettem alvó lélegzetvétele. Megsimogatom a fejét, megfogom a kezét, de vigyázok, hogy ne ébredjen fel.
A szavak mellett fontosak a tapintások, simogatások, ölelések, cirógatások. Emlékszem egy fiatal nőnemű illetőre (aki hagyja magát legyőzni a félelmei által, az megszűnik nőnek vagy férfinak lenni, és csak a neme marad meg), akit egyszer megkértem, hogy soroljon fel egy pár intimitási formát. Kérdezte, mit soroljon fel. Amit a szüleitől rendszeresen látott annak idején, folytattam. Csak hallgatott és pislogott, mint béka a kocsonyában. Erre én: „Tudja: ölelés, simogatás, csók, puszi..." Azt válaszolta, hogy ilyet ő nem látott a szüleinél. És az ő pár-kapcsolatában sincsenek ilyenek.


----------



## crazy.lady (2011 Május 3)

Még lassan forog az agyam. Felkelek az ágyból, a telefonom világítása segít, hogy összeszedjem a ruhámat. A vérnyomásom a béka feneke alatt. Elbotorkálok a konyháig, majd egy idő után nézem, hogy a kávé hogyan csöpög a bögrébe. Kávé. Kis cukor, sok tej. Az első korty után érzem, hogy a motor lassan benzint kap. Kintről beszűrődik az ébredező Budapest morajlása.


----------



## szantoangela (2011 Május 3)

Sziasztok!
Nagyon sokan érdeklődtök, hogyan lehet hatékonyan tanítani kicsiknek nyelvet. Angoltanárként természetesen én is oktatom a gyerekeimet kicsi koruktól kezdve, ha másra nem is lesz jó csak arra, hogy egy csomó szót, kifejezést megjegyez, már akkor is nagy hasznát veszi majd a későbbiekben.


----------



## crazy.lady (2011 Május 3)

A szemben lévő ablakok még sötétek, az emberek alszanak. Következő korty kávé. Az égbolt felhős, nem fog sütni a nap. A fákon nincs levél, de a meztelen csontvázak már készülnek a tavaszra.


----------



## crazy.lady (2011 Május 3)

Ott duzzad bennük az erő. Ettől legyen rosszkedvem? Az emberek többségét jelentősen befolyásolja a sötétség meg a felhős időjárás. De én jó ideje eldöntöttem már, hogy nem hagyom magam befolyásolni a borús idő által. Mosolygok, mert béke van bennem, és számomra a tél is szép látványt jelent.


----------



## szantoangela (2011 Május 3)

Tudom még javasolni a leap frog oktató anyagokat, aki tud angolul az az ebayen olcsón be tudja szerezni. Egészen kicsi kortól van, interaktív és nem kell hozzá számítógép. Akit érdekel nézzen utána, hasznos dolgokat oktat.


----------



## crazy.lady (2011 Május 3)

Nyújtózkodom egyet, roppannak az ízületek. A telefon ébresztője megszólal, kinyomom. Újabb korty kávé, a beszűrődő zajok intenzitása fokozódik.


----------



## crazy.lady (2011 Május 3)

Indul lassan a nap. Eszembe jut, hogy nem toltam ki a kukát, pedig rajtam van a sor. Lerohanok, a kukásautó még nem jött. Ballagás vissza. Ilyenkor van egy kis időm, hogy megnézzem az e-mailemet. Rengetegen írnak nekem. Kétségbeesett emberek, akik önmagukat csűrték a pokolba, sokszor vádaskodnak, kifogásokat keresnek, hárítanak. Az emberek zöme azt hiszi, hogy varázsütésre megoldódnak a gondok. Ilyenkor elfelejtik, hogy mennyi időt töltöttek el lenn, és nem lehet egyik pillanatról a másikra felkerülni a napfényre. Ez komoly, izmokat szaggató és véres verejtékkel járó munka következménye lehet csak.


----------



## szantoangela (2011 Május 3)

helli31 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Keresem a következő angol nyelvkönyvet:
> 
> ...



Szia!
Próbáld meg az englishtips.org oldalon, ott tuti megtalálod!

Angéla


----------



## szantoangela (2011 Május 3)

Hihetetlen nehéz átlátni ezt a rengeteg anyagot!


----------



## szantoangela (2011 Május 3)

Már én is gyűjtöttem sok mindent, csak jó lenne tudni, hogy mi nincs itt ezeken az oldalakon, hogy ne töltögessem fel feleslegesen, ami már megtalálható


----------



## mikiba63 (2011 Május 3)

*Nekem valahogy nem sikerül a hozzászolás*



Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


 
Valahogy nekem nem akar összejönni a hozzászólás


----------



## szantoangela (2011 Május 3)

Tud valaki segíteni, hogy létezik-e egy összesítés, egy tartalomjegyzék, vagy valami, ami áttekinthető?


----------



## szantoangela (2011 Május 3)

Ha igen, kérlek segítsetek, mert nagyon szívesen osztanék meg én is meséket, hanganyagokat vagy bármit amim van, cserébe ezért a sok mindenért!

Angéla


----------



## crazy.lady (2011 Május 3)

Sokan úgy szeretnének konfliktusokat megoldani, hogy még csak nem is ismerik az érzelmi intelligencia törvényszerűségeit, nyelvezetét. Ikszmillió problémát felvetnek egy levélben, és ilyenkor zavarba is jövök, hogy hol kezdjem el a konfliktust magyarázni. Amikor túl sok a kérdés, leírom, hogy személyesen gyorsabb lenne. Az e-mailnél mindig megvan az a lehetőség, hogy a másik ember elbújhat a névtelenség mögé, nem kell szembenéznie önmagával. Lehet ezt is tenni, csak nem hatékony. Ha részletesen írnék valamit, akkor ez újabb kérdéseket vetne fel benne, oldalágak keletkeznek, az idő meg csak múlik közben. Száguld. Már hét óra van, ma kilencre megyek.


----------



## crazy.lady (2011 Május 3)

Leírom, hogy jobb lenne személyesen találkozni. Felajánlom nekik, mert számomra ez jelenti a szabadság meglétét. Demokráciában a választás lehető-sége eredményezi a szabadságot. Sokan mondják, hogy „muszáj változtatni", de ez csak egy utat jelent. Egy út megléte pedig még nem jelenti a szabadság meglétét. Két út közül már lehet választani. Eleve nem lehet mindenki boldog, az csak keveseknek jár.


----------



## crazy.lady (2011 Május 3)

A párom még alszik. Az álom manói körülölelik.
Bezárom a postaládámat, megyek tusolni. Belenézek a tükörbe, meglátom a torzonborz ábrázatomat. Vizet csorgatok a tenyerembe, megigazítom a hajam. Jó lesz. Parfüm. A párom mindig nevet rajtam, hogy mennyit használok. Szeretem az illatokat. Télen legyen minél fűszeresebb, nyáron pedig inkább a könnyedebb, citrusos illatok kerülnek előtérbe. Felöltözöm. Közben hallom, hogy a páromnál a manók már szedelőzködnek.


----------



## crazy.lady (2011 Május 3)

Minden embernek vannak rituáléi. Nálunk az egyik az, hogy reggel, amikor előjön a hálószobából, én már várom őt. Átöleljük egymást, hozzásimulunk egymáshoz, érzem rajta az alvás melegét, visszaölel, megkérdezzük egymástól, hogy aludt a másik, megborzolom a haját, majd megcsókoljuk egymást, és ölelkezve megyünk a konyhába. Ő is kávét főz, majd teázik, megkérdezi, hogy bevettem a vitaminokat, közben elmeséli, hogy mit álmodott. Szépek ezek a reggeli intim pillanatok. Elmondom, hogy ma mi vár rám, merre megyek, és ő is megteszi.


----------



## crazy.lady (2011 Május 3)

Egy hónapja valakivel beszélgetve eszembe jutott az a szólás-mondás, hogy „gyáva népnek nincs hazája". Majd elgondolkodtam azon, hogy a népet emberek, férfiak és nők alkotják, akik a fentiekből kiindulva szintén gyávák. Mije nincs a gyáva embernek? Hát, sok mindent fel lehetne sorolni, de én leginkább így fogalmazom meg: gyáva embernek nincs belső békéje és nincs otthona sem. Lakása van, de otthona nincsen.


----------



## crazy.lady (2011 Május 3)

Indul a nap. Kivilágosodott. Egyre több autó van az utcákon. Indulás előtt még egy pillantás a netre, milyen idő lesz, beleolvasok egy cikkbe, ami az egyre súlyosbodó gazdasági és pénzügyi válságról szól.
Krízis. Hmmm...


----------



## crazy.lady (2011 Május 3)

Mindig a negatív megmérettetés mutatja meg, hogy ki mennyit is ér valójában. Egy ilyen válsághelyzetben sokan már akkor is elkezdenek rettegni és félni, amikor rájuk nézve még semmi negatív nem történt. Ez olyanokra jellemző, akik túlbiztosítják magukat, mert valójában minden új dologtól, eseménytől félnek. Megelégszenek azzal, amit elértek, és elfelejtik azt, hogy megtartani valamit sokkal nehezebb, mint elérni. Ilyenkor az éberségük csökken, a kényelemérzetük, konformizmusra való törekvésük fokozódik.


----------



## crazy.lady (2011 Május 3)

Márpedig azok az emberek, akik csökkent éberséggel rendelkeznek, ha valami váratlanul következik be, abban a pillanatban szétesnek, mert emellett még a merevségig makacsok is, így nem tudnak és nem is mernek váratlanul, gyorsan reagálni. Azonnal elkezdenek kapkodni, pánikolni, ami csak fokozza a meglévő kudarcukat. Amikor a világméretű pénzügyi válság elkezdett begyűrűzni az életünkbe, sokan ezt tették.


----------



## crazy.lady (2011 Május 3)

Kapkodva-csapkodva soha nem lehet jó döntést hozni. Ezért fontos minden helyzetben az éberség megléte. Amikor észrevettem, hogy a Bevállalja? Igen vagy nem? című műsor miatt egyre ismertebbé kezdtem válni, az első hónap után már tudtam: ha nem vigyázok, a végén nagyon ráfázhatok.


----------



## crazy.lady (2011 Május 3)

Elköszönök a páromtól, megcsókolom, elmondom neki, hogy vigyázzon magára, bezárom az ajtót, és éberen, mosolyogva elindulok háborúzni...


----------



## totikaaa (2011 Május 4)

*csá*

csak hozzászolást gyüjtök bocs hihih


----------



## totikaaa (2011 Május 4)

oké meg lessz


----------



## totikaaa (2011 Május 4)

remélem


----------



## totikaaa (2011 Május 4)

yes


----------



## totikaaa (2011 Május 4)

yestüdéy magyarosan tegnap hihihihi


----------



## totikaaa (2011 Május 4)

nem tudom hanyadik


----------



## totikaaa (2011 Május 4)

bumcsikuvává


----------



## totikaaa (2011 Május 4)

nem soká meg lessz


----------



## totikaaa (2011 Május 4)

aha kjkdjaldjkléa


----------



## totikaaa (2011 Május 4)

kiklkiaáalkéléákflá


----------



## Gyuluka (2011 Május 4)

Csak be szeretnék köszönni.
Sziasztok!


----------



## Gyuluka (2011 Május 4)

De ez még jobb: http://hu.wikipedia.org/wiki/A_gyermekkor_vége


----------



## Gyuluka (2011 Május 4)

Ez is jó regény:

http://hu.wikipedia.org/wiki/A_város_és_a_csillagok


----------



## Gyuluka (2011 Május 4)

Nem tudnék még egy olyan regényt említeni, ami ennyire jól példázza a klasszikus - a műfajt kevésbé kedvelők szemében már-már sztereotipikus - tudományos fantasztikumot, mint *Arthur C. Clarke *sokak szerint legkiválóbb műve, _A város és a csillagok_.


----------



## Gyuluka (2011 Május 4)

*Lakható bolygót fehér törpe körül keressünk?*

A folyamatosan fejlődő megfigyelési technika lassan lehetővé teszi, hogy Földhöz hasonló, lakható zónákban keringő bolygókat is felfedezhessünk. Egy új tanulmány szerint ezeket talán könnyebb lehet fehér törpék körül azonosítani.

http://hirek.csillagaszat.hu/exobolygok/20110503-lakhato-bolygo-feher-torpe.html


----------



## Gyuluka (2011 Május 4)

Szinte alig hihető: Ponori Thewrewk Aurél, a Magyar Csillagászati Egyesület örökös tiszteletbeli elnöke 90 esztendős. Jó látni, hogy most is fiatal kutatókat felülmúló lendülettel teszi közzé nagy körültekintéssel összeállított tanulmányait.


----------



## Gyuluka (2011 Május 4)

*AZ EMBER TRAGÉDIÁJA*



"Milyen büszke láng-golyó jő
Önfényében elbízottan,
S egy szerény csillagcsoportnak
Épp ő szolgál öntudatlan. -
Pislog e parányi csillag,
Azt hinnéd, egy gyönge lámpa,
S mégis millió teremtés
Mérhetetlen nagy világa. -
Két golyó küzd egymás ellen
Összehullni, szétsietni:
S e küzdés a nagyszerű fék,
Pályáján továbbvezetni. -"


----------



## Gyuluka (2011 Május 4)

Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
Itt a lehetoseg


----------



## Gyuluka (2011 Május 4)

A három székelyföldi megye lobbiirodát Brüsszelben. Az intézmény működésétől az uniós alapokhoz való jobb hozzáférhetőséget, a tér- ség népszerűsítését, illetve bizonyos, a régió számára nem kedvező döntések tompítását remélik az erdélyi magyar politikusok, önkor- mányzati vezetők


----------



## Gyuluka (2011 Május 4)

*Magyar népünnepély lesz Dunaszerdahelyen*

http://www.felvidek.ma/felvidek/kozelet/28335-magyar-nepunnepely-lesz-dunaszerdahelyen


----------



## Gyuluka (2011 Május 4)

Az egyik kárpátaljai magyar szervezet nyílt levélben fordult Viktor Janukovics ukrán elnökhöz, mert az ukrán titkosszolgálat több, magyar állampolgárságot kérelmezővel szemben fenyegetőleg lépett fel. A zaklatás a szovjet időket idézi, írták.

http://index.hu/kulfold/2011/05/03/titkosszolgalatok_zaklatjak_a_karpataljai_magyarokat/


----------



## Gyuluka (2011 Május 4)

Miért volt ilyen későn idén húsvét?

http://hirek.csillagaszat.hu/egyeb_temak/20110420-kesoi-husvet.html


----------



## Gyuluka (2011 Május 4)

Egy kör a Hold körül: 150 millió dollár

http://index.hu/tudomany/urkutatas/2011/05/02/egy_kor_a_hold_korul_150_millio_dollar/


----------



## Gyuluka (2011 Május 4)

Antihidrogént ejtettek csapdába a CERN-ben

http://index.hu/tudomany/urkutatas/2011/05/02/egy_kor_a_hold_korul_150_millio_dollar/


----------



## Gyuluka (2011 Május 4)

A balkezesek jobban félnek, mint a jobbkezesek - derítették ki brit tudósok.


----------



## Gyuluka (2011 Május 4)

Már a neandervölgyiek is jobbkezesek voltak

http://index.hu/tudomany/2011/05/02/mar_a_neandervolgyiek_is_jobbkezesek_voltak/


----------



## Gyuluka (2011 Május 4)

Kanadai csillagászok új mérési eredménye szerint az 55 Cancri jelű csillag népes bolygócsaládja negyedik, mérete alapján a szuperföldek közé tartozó tagjának tömege olyan nagy, hogy a sűrűsége az óloméval vetekszik, így jelenleg ez a legsűrűbb kőzetbolygó.

http://index.hu/tudomany/urkutatas/2011/05/03/olomsurusegu_szuperfoldet_talaltak/


----------



## Gyuluka (2011 Május 4)

Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
Itt a lehetoseg nagyszerű, nagyszerű ez a lehetőség[/quote]


----------



## Gyuluka (2011 Május 4)

Videóriport Máté Bencéről, friss sikereiről, első könyvéről ...

http://www.fotoklikk.hu/video/videoriport-mate-bencevel


----------



## sirgabrosh (2011 Május 4)

:wave:


----------



## 5z1ml3r (2011 Május 4)

*hello*

Sziasztok!


----------



## 5z1ml3r (2011 Május 4)

2


----------



## 5z1ml3r (2011 Május 4)

*2*

2


----------



## 5z1ml3r (2011 Május 4)

*4*

4


----------



## 5z1ml3r (2011 Május 4)

5


----------



## 5z1ml3r (2011 Május 4)

6


----------



## 5z1ml3r (2011 Május 4)

7


----------



## 5z1ml3r (2011 Május 4)

8


----------



## 5z1ml3r (2011 Május 4)

9


----------



## L!v! (2011 Május 4)

kukukk!


----------



## L!v! (2011 Május 4)

2


----------



## 5z1ml3r (2011 Május 4)

10


----------



## L!v! (2011 Május 4)

3


----------



## L!v! (2011 Május 4)

://:4


----------



## L!v! (2011 Május 4)

5


----------



## L!v! (2011 Május 4)

6


----------



## 5z1ml3r (2011 Május 4)

11


----------



## 5z1ml3r (2011 Május 4)

12


----------



## L!v! (2011 Május 4)

:ugras:7


----------



## L!v! (2011 Május 4)

8


----------



## L!v! (2011 Május 4)

9


----------



## L!v! (2011 Május 4)

:55:10


----------



## 5z1ml3r (2011 Május 4)

13


----------



## L!v! (2011 Május 4)

11


----------



## 5z1ml3r (2011 Május 4)

14


----------



## 5z1ml3r (2011 Május 4)

15


----------



## L!v! (2011 Május 4)

12


----------



## L!v! (2011 Május 4)

13


----------



## L!v! (2011 Május 4)

14


----------



## L!v! (2011 Május 4)

15


----------



## 5z1ml3r (2011 Május 4)

16


----------



## 5z1ml3r (2011 Május 4)

17


----------



## 5z1ml3r (2011 Május 4)

18


----------



## 5z1ml3r (2011 Május 4)

19


----------



## 5z1ml3r (2011 Május 4)

20


----------



## L!v! (2011 Május 4)

16


----------



## L!v! (2011 Május 4)

17


----------



## L!v! (2011 Május 4)

\\m/18


----------



## L!v! (2011 Május 4)

:0:19


----------



## L!v! (2011 Május 4)

:88:20


----------



## L!v! (2011 Május 4)

+1


----------



## eremite (2011 Május 4)

*Jó reggelt!*

Jó reggelt!


----------



## eremite (2011 Május 4)

Tegnap már nem volt időm/kedvem folytatni


----------



## eremite (2011 Május 4)

...ezért ma folytatom..


----------



## eremite (2011 Május 4)

bár szívesebben tölteném az időm


----------



## eremite (2011 Május 4)

hasznos anyagok olvasásával


----------



## eremite (2011 Május 4)

de azt ki kell érdemelni


----------



## eremite (2011 Május 4)

kíváncsi vagyok hányan golyóztak be itt..


----------



## eremite (2011 Május 4)

Lehet írnom kéne erre egy scriptet és a regisztrált accountokat 1000 Ft-ért árulni


----------



## eremite (2011 Május 4)

Én simán kifizettem volna ennyit (ötlet az oldal üzemeltetőjének)


----------



## eremite (2011 Május 4)

vagy rászánod az időt és türelmesen felviszed a 20 hozzászólást...


----------



## eremite (2011 Május 4)

vagy pedig "támogass minket" gombon keresztül 1 perc alatt kártyás fizetéssel bepengetsz 1k-t


----------



## eremite (2011 Május 4)

na mindegy, elvileg ez a 20., lássuk...


----------



## Edinka-edinka (2011 Május 4)

Sziasztok


----------



## Edinka-edinka (2011 Május 4)

Nézzük meg magunkat. Folyton rohanunk, folyton loholunk, folyton késésben vagyunk. Emberek vagyunk, ez mégis embertelen. De néha egy picit minden lelassul, és helyre kerülnek a dolgok. Rátalálunk arra, akit a sors rendelt nekünk, és végre tartozunk valakihez.


----------



## Edinka-edinka (2011 Május 4)

Hogy mi a hétköznapi, az mindig attól függ, kik vannak többen. A hétköznapiságot a sokasághoz lehet csak viszonyítani, nem egyetlen emberhez.


----------



## Edinka-edinka (2011 Május 4)




----------



## Edinka-edinka (2011 Május 4)

Az ember mindig készüljön fel a legrosszabbra. El se tudja képzelni, mennyire megnyugtatja az idegeket. Azonnal arra gondol az ember, hogy nem lehet annyira rossz, amennyire elképzelte.


----------



## Edinka-edinka (2011 Május 4)

Mert nem csak az előre kijelölt utak a fontosak, hanem azok is, amik közbejönnek.


----------



## Edinka-edinka (2011 Május 4)

Amikor a vízre hó hull: csendre csend esik.


----------



## Edinka-edinka (2011 Május 4)

:d:d:d


----------



## Edinka-edinka (2011 Május 4)

Hajlamosak vagyunk többre értékelni azt, ami messziről jön, anélkül, hogy észrevennénk, mennyi szépség vesz minket körül.


----------



## Edinka-edinka (2011 Május 4)

A vendégszeretetről el ne felejtkezzetek, mert ez által némelyek, tudtokon kívül, angyalokat vendégeltek meg.


----------



## Edinka-edinka (2011 Május 4)

Amit mi megszokottnak tartunk, az valójában egy újabb lehetőséget, egy újabb kalandot hordoz. És mégsem vesszük észre, hogy minden áldott nap más, mint a többi. A mai napon valahol kincs vár rád. Meglehet, hogy egy röpkén átsuhanó mosoly az. (...) Az élet apró és gigászi csodafüzér. Nincs benne semmi unalmas, mert állandóan változik minden.


----------



## Edinka-edinka (2011 Május 4)

Mindenkinek joga van kételkedni a feladatában, és olykor el is tántorodhat tőle; csak elfeledkeznie nem szabad róla. Aki nem kételkedik önmagában, méltatlan, mert vakon bízik önnön képességében, és így a büszkeség bűnébe esik.


----------



## Edinka-edinka (2011 Május 4)




----------



## Edinka-edinka (2011 Május 4)

A reklám az, ha bebeszéljük előre az embereknek, hogy valaminek örülni fognak.


----------



## Edinka-edinka (2011 Május 4)

Semmi sem halad gyorsabban a fénynél, kivéve talán a rossz híreket, amelyek önnön speciális törvényeiknek engedelmeskednek.


----------



## Edinka-edinka (2011 Május 4)

Nem az én hibám, hogy nem tudok olyan lenni, mint te! Én nem úgy kelek fel mindennap, hogy gyönyörű, csillogó, boldog helynek látom a világot! Én nem így működöm... és engem nem lehet megjavítani.


----------



## Edinka-edinka (2011 Május 4)

A dolgok élete olyan, mint a vágtató ló: nincs mozdulat, amely ne hozna változást.


----------



## Edinka-edinka (2011 Május 4)

Némelykor milyen agyafúrtan megbonyolítjuk az életünket, amikor az gubancmentesen is elég érdekfeszítő lehetne.


----------



## Edinka-edinka (2011 Május 4)

Szeretek arra gondolni, milyen mókás tud lenni az élet, és mennyire meg tud változni minden.


----------



## Edinka-edinka (2011 Május 4)

Néha az a legokosabb, ha hagyjuk a csudába a dolgokat.


----------



## Edinka-edinka (2011 Május 4)

sziasztok


----------



## tyupi118 (2011 Május 4)

én is itt vagyok


----------



## tyupi118 (2011 Május 4)

sziasztok


----------



## tyupi118 (2011 Május 4)

örülnék, ha meglenne a 20 hozzászólás


----------



## tyupi118 (2011 Május 4)

itt vagyok, még egyszer


----------



## tyupi118 (2011 Május 4)

még megint


----------



## tyupi118 (2011 Május 4)

és újból


----------



## tyupi118 (2011 Május 4)

edinka, látom, te is itt gyűjtötted össze a 20 hozzászólást


----------



## tyupi118 (2011 Május 4)

valaki várja rajtam kívül a karib tenger kalózai 4-et?


----------



## tyupi118 (2011 Május 4)

lassan itt van a tizedik hozzászólás


----------



## tyupi118 (2011 Május 4)

itt is van


----------



## tyupi118 (2011 Május 4)

ah, még egyszer ennyit kell összeszedni


----------



## tyupi118 (2011 Május 4)

ti hol dolgoztok?


----------



## tyupi118 (2011 Május 4)

hol laktok?


----------



## tyupi118 (2011 Május 4)

én itt


----------



## tyupi118 (2011 Május 4)

szerintem ezt senki se fogja elolvasni


----------



## tyupi118 (2011 Május 4)

ha valaki olvassa, küldjön nekem üzenetet


----------



## tyupi118 (2011 Május 4)

ah, lassan 20


----------



## tyupi118 (2011 Május 4)

18


----------



## tyupi118 (2011 Május 4)

19


----------



## tyupi118 (2011 Május 4)

megvan a 20


----------



## tyupi118 (2011 Május 4)

még egy a biztonság kedvéért


----------



## Misi_D (2011 Május 4)

Üdvözlet mindenkinek! Első hsz...


----------



## Misi_D (2011 Május 4)

Aztán itt a második.


----------



## Misi_D (2011 Május 4)

Szép lassan meg is érkezett a harmadik.


----------



## Misi_D (2011 Május 4)

Ééééés, a bűvös négyes.


----------



## Misi_D (2011 Május 4)

ötöske


----------



## Misi_D (2011 Május 4)

Six


----------



## Misi_D (2011 Május 4)

Most már heten vagyunk, mint a gonoszok...


----------



## Misi_D (2011 Május 4)

Nyolcadik utas a... komment.


----------



## Misi_D (2011 Május 4)

Kilenc


----------



## Misi_D (2011 Május 4)

Tíz kicsi indián. És/vagy néger.


----------



## Misi_D (2011 Május 4)

Eleven gyerekek.


----------



## Misi_D (2011 Május 4)

Tizenkét dühös ember.


----------



## Misi_D (2011 Május 4)

Péntek 13


----------



## Misi_D (2011 Május 4)

Tizennégy.


----------



## Misi_D (2011 Május 4)

15


----------



## Misi_D (2011 Május 4)

Tizenhat tonna feketeszén...


----------



## Misi_D (2011 Május 4)

'=


----------



## Misi_D (2011 Május 4)

Felnőtt kor.


----------



## Misi_D (2011 Május 4)

Egy híján húsz.


----------



## Misi_D (2011 Május 4)

Nem csak a húsz éveseké a világ...


----------



## Misi_D (2011 Május 4)

Ráadásul húsz plusz egy.


----------



## Tlalok77 (2011 Május 4)

Helló és köszi


----------



## Tlalok77 (2011 Május 4)

Elég nehéz hirtelen irni valamiről csak úgy


----------



## feketemiki (2011 Május 4)

Sziasztok


----------



## feketemiki (2011 Május 4)

Mia helyzet felétek?


----------



## feketemiki (2011 Május 4)

Élek halok a gyors válaszokért.


----------



## feketemiki (2011 Május 4)

A részletes válasz nem az én asztalom.


----------



## feketemiki (2011 Május 4)

Georg Schollhammer is itt?


----------



## feketemiki (2011 Május 4)

Bescheidenheit!


----------



## feketemiki (2011 Május 4)

Nestea, én így szeretlek.


----------



## feketemiki (2011 Május 4)

Léna feje egy törölközőbe csavarva hajmosás után.


----------



## feketemiki (2011 Május 4)

39 vagyok, mocis, Érdről.


----------



## feketemiki (2011 Május 4)

Legfontosabb az egészség!


----------



## feketemiki (2011 Május 4)

Mihamarább annálinkább!


----------



## feketemiki (2011 Május 4)

Tutálibe málibe?


----------



## feketemiki (2011 Május 4)

Vagy-vagy.


----------



## feketemiki (2011 Május 4)

Sohase mondd, hogy sohase.


----------



## feketemiki (2011 Május 4)

Egyedem begyedem hengerlánc.


----------



## feketemiki (2011 Május 4)

Szárnyati Géza melletti koca.


----------



## feketemiki (2011 Május 4)

Anulu kedvenc száma.


----------



## feketemiki (2011 Május 4)

A 9-es.


----------



## feketemiki (2011 Május 4)

Nem megyek - de nem megyek.


----------



## feketemiki (2011 Május 4)

Na idefigyelj Dzseremi, netolakodjál.


----------



## feketemiki (2011 Május 4)

Szifon válltáska.


----------



## feketemiki (2011 Május 4)

Köszi a lehetőséget!


----------



## borbelyvera (2011 Május 4)




----------



## szemerke (2011 Május 4)

köszönöm, sziasztok

sz


----------



## szemerke (2011 Május 4)




----------



## szemerke (2011 Május 4)

s mégegyszer


----------



## szemerke (2011 Május 4)

ok


----------



## szemerke (2011 Május 4)

gyors válasz küldése


----------



## szemerke (2011 Május 4)

na mégegyszer


----------



## szemerke (2011 Május 4)

ez még csak a nyolcadik


----------



## szemerke (2011 Május 4)

kilencedik


----------



## szemerke (2011 Május 4)

tíz tíz tiszta víz


----------



## szemerke (2011 Május 4)

s még tíz


----------



## szemerke (2011 Május 4)

kilenc


----------



## szemerke (2011 Május 4)

nyolc


----------



## szemerke (2011 Május 4)

hét


----------



## szemerke (2011 Május 4)

valami nem stimmel


----------



## szemerke (2011 Május 4)

négy


----------



## szemerke (2011 Május 4)

három


----------



## szemerke (2011 Május 4)

kettő


----------



## szemerke (2011 Május 4)

egy


----------



## szemerke (2011 Május 4)

0


----------



## borbelyvera (2011 Május 4)

nem értem megvan a hozzászólási adagom és már eltelt 48 óra réges rég és mégse????.....


----------



## szemerke (2011 Május 4)

sziasztok


----------



## szantoangela (2011 Május 4)

Sziasztok!
Köszönet ezért a sok szép filmért!


----------



## siklitimi71 (2011 Május 4)

Hideg van!


----------



## siklitimi71 (2011 Május 4)

s2


----------



## siklitimi71 (2011 Május 4)

Süt a nap, de nagyon fúj a szél


----------



## siklitimi71 (2011 Május 4)

Már fáj a fejem is ettől az időtől


----------



## siklitimi71 (2011 Május 4)

Fejről jut eszembe:


----------



## siklitimi71 (2011 Május 4)

Be kellene festeni a hajamat


----------



## siklitimi71 (2011 Május 4)

Elfelejtettem délután meginni a kavarós kávémat


----------



## siklitimi71 (2011 Május 4)

Sőt, a zöld teámat sem ittam még meg


----------



## siklitimi71 (2011 Május 4)

De azt legalább most pótolni fogom


----------



## siklitimi71 (2011 Május 4)

Ma vásárolgatni voltunk


----------



## siklitimi71 (2011 Május 4)

Május van..


----------



## siklitimi71 (2011 Május 4)

Szerintem ez az egyik legszebb hónap..


----------



## siklitimi71 (2011 Május 4)

Mindjárt készen lesz a teám


----------



## siklitimi71 (2011 Május 4)

Hamarosan itt az este..


----------



## siklitimi71 (2011 Május 4)

lassan vége a napnak...


----------



## siklitimi71 (2011 Május 4)

A férjemé pedig most kezdődik majd...


----------



## siklitimi71 (2011 Május 4)

Éjszakára megy dolgozni


----------



## siklitimi71 (2011 Május 4)

Na most azt hiszem befejezem az írogatást


----------



## rozihegyesd (2011 Május 4)

Köszi!


----------



## rozihegyesd (2011 Május 4)

köszi


----------



## rozihegyesd (2011 Május 4)

de jó!


----------



## rozihegyesd (2011 Május 4)

na végre


----------



## rozihegyesd (2011 Május 4)

dedede


----------



## rozihegyesd (2011 Május 4)

sghjjklloi


----------



## rozihegyesd (2011 Május 4)

hhkll


----------



## rozihegyesd (2011 Május 4)

hjhjghjhhjh


----------



## rozihegyesd (2011 Május 4)

hjghjrzstzzrzt


----------



## rozihegyesd (2011 Május 4)

aattztzt


----------



## rozihegyesd (2011 Május 4)

kjrrf


----------



## rozihegyesd (2011 Május 4)

ssfff


----------



## rozihegyesd (2011 Május 4)

rrrrrrr


----------



## rozihegyesd (2011 Május 4)

ddssdds


----------



## rozihegyesd (2011 Május 4)

bbjbb


----------



## rozihegyesd (2011 Május 4)

dfhkll


----------



## antikabela (2011 Május 4)

*Jelentett elem*

antikabela is bejelentette ezt az elemet.

A bejelentés oka:


> Szeretném még 18 hozzászólást! Köszi


----------



## antikabela (2011 Május 4)

*koszönet*

köszönöm a lehetőséget


----------



## antikabela (2011 Május 4)

Hogy tudnám gyorsan letudni a még 16 hozzászólást?


----------



## antikabela (2011 Május 4)

Nagyon jó, hogy ilyen sok mindennel foglalkozik ez a közösség.


----------



## antikabela (2011 Május 4)

Talán most.


----------



## antikabela (2011 Május 4)

De jó, hogy ilyen hamar kaptam választ...


----------



## antikabela (2011 Május 4)

Már csak azok kell dolgozzak, hogy meg is kaphassam.:lol:


----------



## antikabela (2011 Május 4)

még 11


----------



## antikabela (2011 Május 4)

Milyen más formátumu karaoké van még itt?


----------



## antikabela (2011 Május 4)

A midi-t nem olvassa a gépem, vajon mi lehet a baj? Valami program hiány?


----------



## antikabela (2011 Május 4)

Kezd tetszeni ez a játék.


----------



## antikabela (2011 Május 4)

A zene, az kell!


----------



## antikabela (2011 Május 4)

Jó veletek!


----------



## antikabela (2011 Május 4)

Jó veletek!kiss


----------



## antikabela (2011 Május 4)

Lassan, lassan, de beérek a célba.


----------



## antikabela (2011 Május 4)

Már itt vagyok ......


----------



## antikabela (2011 Május 4)

Már itt vagyok ......:4:


----------



## antikabela (2011 Május 4)

Éééééééééééééééssssssssssssss.............. megvannnnnnnnnn!!!!!!!!!!!!!!kiss


----------



## EarthBuster (2011 Május 4)

123456


----------



## EarthBuster (2011 Május 4)

14785


----------



## EarthBuster (2011 Május 4)

hellóó all


----------



## EarthBuster (2011 Május 4)

kellene 1 pár mulatós kotta


----------



## EarthBuster (2011 Május 4)

nemsokára lagzi lesz


----------



## EarthBuster (2011 Május 4)

csak még nem engedi,h letöltsek dolgokat


----------



## Moebius (2011 Május 4)

EarthBuster írta:


> csak még nem engedi,h letöltsek dolgokat



20 hozzászolás kell


----------



## EarthBuster (2011 Május 4)

'allo 'allo


----------



## EarthBuster (2011 Május 4)

qwertzuiopőú


----------



## EarthBuster (2011 Május 4)

űasádlfkgjh és asdfdg


----------



## EarthBuster (2011 Május 4)

íyxcvbnm jah és hgjfks


----------



## EarthBuster (2011 Május 4)

qúwkslakfjh+ nem tom ,de kjgéksdm


----------



## EarthBuster (2011 Május 4)

és mivan,ha nemkeéékdnsésg


----------



## EarthBuster (2011 Május 4)

érdekel?


----------



## EarthBuster (2011 Május 4)

mivan,ha a csillagok,elkezdenek szenet termelni?


----------



## EarthBuster (2011 Május 4)

akk már nem sok van nekik hátra az életükből


----------



## EarthBuster (2011 Május 4)

és hamarosan elpusztulnak


----------



## EarthBuster (2011 Május 4)

érdekesek az ilyen dolgok


----------



## EarthBuster (2011 Május 4)

szeretem a motorokat


----------



## EarthBuster (2011 Május 4)

qwertzuiopőú ésclkgnlnd


----------



## EarthBuster (2011 Május 4)

van és félek, h elmész


----------



## EarthBuster (2011 Május 4)

eksocmwofemvdé és?


----------



## EarthBuster (2011 Május 4)

napról napra


----------



## EarthBuster (2011 Május 4)

nah, megpróbálom,újra letölteni amit akarok


----------



## remete lány (2011 Május 4)

1


----------



## remete lány (2011 Május 4)

11


----------



## remete lány (2011 Május 4)

111


----------



## remete lány (2011 Május 4)

11111


----------



## remete lány (2011 Május 4)

abc


----------



## remete lány (2011 Május 4)

123


----------



## remete lány (2011 Május 4)

6


----------



## remete lány (2011 Május 4)

75


----------



## remete lány (2011 Május 4)

890


----------



## remete lány (2011 Május 4)

214


----------



## remete lány (2011 Május 4)

10


----------



## remete lány (2011 Május 4)

9


----------



## remete lány (2011 Május 4)

8


----------



## remete lány (2011 Május 4)

7


----------



## remete lány (2011 Május 4)

65


----------



## remete lány (2011 Május 4)

558


----------



## remete lány (2011 Május 4)

4444


----------



## remete lány (2011 Május 4)

31


----------



## remete lány (2011 Május 4)

222


----------



## remete lány (2011 Május 4)

111111


----------



## remete lány (2011 Május 4)

:d


----------



## zsukon66 (2011 Május 4)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


Munkahelyemen hallottam erröl a lapról, már régóta készülök regisztrálni. Többször feladtam már, de most végig szeretném csinálni.


----------



## zsukon66 (2011 Május 4)

Munkahelyemen hallottam erröl a lapról, már régóta készülök regisztrálni. Többször feladtam már, de most végig szeretném csinálni.


----------



## zsukon66 (2011 Május 4)

Korábban sokat hímeztem, most újra elkezdtem.


----------



## misike830225 (2011 Május 4)

*Sziasztok*

kisskiss


----------



## zsukon66 (2011 Május 4)

A szókirakó játékkal nem bodogulok, nem tudom, hogyan tudom a megoldást beírni!


----------



## misike830225 (2011 Május 4)

*Kérés*

Nekem ö kéne midi ben ha esetleg valakinek megvan nagyon megköszönném!!Neoton Familia - Vannak kivételek


----------



## misike830225 (2011 Május 4)

kiss de mit írjak?????


----------



## misike830225 (2011 Május 4)




----------



## misike830225 (2011 Május 4)




----------



## misike830225 (2011 Május 4)

De most ehhez komolyan ez kell???


----------



## misike830225 (2011 Május 4)

Itt vagyok


----------



## misike830225 (2011 Május 4)

Cupppp


----------



## asoka133 (2011 Május 4)

Egy tök két tök öt tök, nem tökölök, öntök..


----------



## misike830225 (2011 Május 4)

Szijjasztok


----------



## misike830225 (2011 Május 4)

Na már csak 9 kell De ez mért jó???


----------



## misike830225 (2011 Május 4)




----------



## misike830225 (2011 Május 4)

halihóóó


----------



## misike830225 (2011 Május 4)




----------



## bocsiovi (2011 Május 4)

Tavaly a közlekedős műsort csináltuk, akkor még nem találtam meg ezt a honlapot, de nagyon jó volt, főleg, hogy sok fiú volt akkor.


----------



## beciboy (2011 Május 4)

1


----------



## misike830225 (2011 Május 4)




----------



## beciboy (2011 Május 4)

2


----------



## bocsiovi (2011 Május 4)

Most annyiból más, hogy több a lány és a kicsi.


----------



## misike830225 (2011 Május 4)

Jó játék


----------



## bocsiovi (2011 Május 4)

Néptánc is van az óvodában, imádják a gyerekek, a kicsik is.


----------



## misike830225 (2011 Május 4)

Haliho itt a télapó


----------



## bocsiovi (2011 Május 4)

A mesemondó területi versenyen minden évben szép eredményt érünk el, népmesével lehet benevezni és beszédhiba nélkül.


----------



## misike830225 (2011 Május 4)




----------



## bocsiovi (2011 Május 4)

Mennyi kell még vajon a 20-hoz? ha végre nyithatok, pezsgőt bontok, bár egyedül az sem jó!


----------



## bocsiovi (2011 Május 4)

Május 13-án Óvodások Néptánc Gáláját rendezzük, már másodszor.


----------



## misike830225 (2011 Május 4)

: Na már csak 2.


----------



## bocsiovi (2011 Május 4)

Nem verseny! Bemutató! Sok óvodában van néptánc oktatás, de jóformán csak helyben van lehetőség a bemutatkozásra. Ezért találtam ki tavaly, hogy próbáljuk meg.


----------



## misike830225 (2011 Május 4)




----------



## bocsiovi (2011 Május 4)

Hat csoportot hívtunk meg, akik első szóra, örömmel jöttek. Néptánc, népi játékok voltak voltak a bemutatókban. A siker nagy volt, mindenki a folytatást kérte.


----------



## misike830225 (2011 Május 4)

már csak 1


----------



## bocsiovi (2011 Május 4)

Most már hét csoport lesz, 140 gyerek! A szülők és a Polgármester Úr is sokat segít, a kolléganőkről nem is beszélve!


----------



## Prince Edward (2011 Május 4)

1a


----------



## Prince Edward (2011 Május 4)

1b


----------



## bocsiovi (2011 Május 4)

A lényeget még nem írtam! Ez egy kis falu, 620 lakos, több, mint 100 hetven éven felüli idős ember, az óvoda egycsoportos. Szóval nem kis vállalkozás.


----------



## Prince Edward (2011 Május 4)

1c


----------



## Prince Edward (2011 Május 4)

1d


----------



## Prince Edward (2011 Május 4)

1e


----------



## misike830225 (2011 Május 4)

Na most sem engedi


----------



## Prince Edward (2011 Május 4)

1f


----------



## bocsiovi (2011 Május 4)

A szülők süteményt sütnek a vendég gyerekeknek, a konyhát üzemeltető vállalkozó szendvicset ad, a boltos üdítőt, a hangosítást egy apuka végzi.


----------



## Prince Edward (2011 Május 4)

1g


----------



## Prince Edward (2011 Május 4)

1h


----------



## Prince Edward (2011 Május 4)

1i


----------



## bocsiovi (2011 Május 4)

A műsort táncház zárja. Ez egy igazi örömtánc műsor, nem verseny, bemutató.


----------



## Prince Edward (2011 Május 4)

1j


----------



## Prince Edward (2011 Május 4)

1k


----------



## Prince Edward (2011 Május 4)

1l


----------



## Prince Edward (2011 Május 4)

1m


----------



## bocsiovi (2011 Május 4)

Tavaly pályázaton nyertünk pénzt a ruhákra, sajnos ebben az évben már megszünt a pályázati lehetőség, pedig csizmát akartunk csináltatni a fiúknak.


----------



## Prince Edward (2011 Május 4)

1n


----------



## Prince Edward (2011 Május 4)

1o


----------



## Prince Edward (2011 Május 4)

1p


----------



## bocsiovi (2011 Május 4)

Természetese nem az óvodában, hanem a művelődési házban rendezzük a gálát, ami egy remek adottságú, de komfort nélküli épület. Ennek ellenére jönnek a csoportok!


----------



## Prince Edward (2011 Május 4)

1q


----------



## Prince Edward (2011 Május 4)

1r


----------



## Prince Edward (2011 Május 4)

1s


----------



## bocsiovi (2011 Május 4)

Igaz mobil dolgokkal biztosítjuk a "komfortot". Próbáltunk pályázni a felújításra, de az önrészt nem tudta vállalni az önkormányzat. A kolléganőm fia, a diploma munkáját ennek az épületnek a felújításából csinálja a Műszaki Egyetemen.Mi még reménykedünk!


----------



## bocsiovi (2011 Május 4)

Sajnos a pezsgő bontás elmarad, mert hiába van 20 üzenet, nem nyithatok meg semmit. Miért is?


----------



## antikabela (2011 Május 4)

*kérdés*

Helló! Hogy tudom megkeresni, és letölteni az igényelt zenei alapot? Előre is köszönöm a választ! Anti


----------



## kisharkaly (2011 Május 4)

Sziasztok!


----------



## kisharkaly (2011 Május 4)

Barátnőm ajánlásával találtam rá erre az oldalra.


----------



## kisharkaly (2011 Május 4)

Nagyon sok mindenben segítene nekem ez az oldal.


----------



## kisharkaly (2011 Május 4)

Ezentúl sok fejlesztőjáték.


----------



## kisharkaly (2011 Május 4)

Amit én is nagyon szívesen közzé teszek, ha másnak ez segít.


----------



## antikabela (2011 Május 4)

Olyan sokszor próbálkoztam, ésnem tudom még a böngészőt használni. Még nem jöttem rá, hogy kell helyesen használni. Ha valaki útba tudna igazítani, örülnék. Köszi


----------



## kisharkaly (2011 Május 4)

Sok problémák vannak.


----------



## kisharkaly (2011 Május 4)

egy vegyes csoportban így nagyon nehéz.


----------



## kisharkaly (2011 Május 4)

Nagy segítség ez az oldal.


----------



## kisharkaly (2011 Május 4)

köszönet annak aki ezt elindította.


----------



## kisharkaly (2011 Május 4)

Nagyon várom már hogy én is letöltsek.


----------



## antikabela (2011 Május 4)

*keres, és kérés*

Sziasztok!

Én a _Mézga család _főcímdalának a zenei alapját keresem. Nagyon örülnék, ha valaki segítene benne. A másik dolog, hogy még nem tudok rendesen eligazodni a keresőben. Köszönök mindent előre is! Anti


----------



## kisharkaly (2011 Május 4)

Igyekszem majd én is viszonozni a segítségeket.


----------



## kisharkaly (2011 Május 4)

Üdvözlettel: Kishari


----------



## kiserdő (2011 Május 4)

szia


----------



## kiserdő (2011 Május 4)

mindenkinek


----------



## kiserdő (2011 Május 4)

abcd


----------



## linuxfan1 (2011 Május 4)

3dik


----------



## linuxfan1 (2011 Május 4)

4dik


----------



## linuxfan1 (2011 Május 4)

5dik


----------



## linuxfan1 (2011 Május 4)

6dik


----------



## linuxfan1 (2011 Május 4)

7dik


----------



## linuxfan1 (2011 Május 4)

8dik


----------



## linuxfan1 (2011 Május 4)

9dik


----------



## linuxfan1 (2011 Május 4)

10dik


----------



## linuxfan1 (2011 Május 4)

[hide]11[/hide]


----------



## linuxfan1 (2011 Május 4)

[hide]12[/hide]


----------



## linuxfan1 (2011 Május 4)

[hide]13[/hide]


----------



## linuxfan1 (2011 Május 4)

[hide]14[/hide]


----------



## linuxfan1 (2011 Május 4)

[hide]15[/hide]


----------



## linuxfan1 (2011 Május 4)

[hide]16[/hide]


----------



## linuxfan1 (2011 Május 4)

[hide]17[/hide]


----------



## linuxfan1 (2011 Május 4)

[hide]18[/hide]


----------



## linuxfan1 (2011 Május 4)

[hide]19[/hide]


----------



## linuxfan1 (2011 Május 4)

20!


----------



## Fruzsi86 (2011 Május 4)

Ahogy elérem a 20 hozzászólást, egyből meg fogom nézni ezt a foglalkoztatót, mert nagyon kíváncsi vagyok rá!


----------



## linuxfan1 (2011 Május 4)

21


----------



## mszucs (2011 Május 4)

köszönöm- Már régóta a tagja vagyok ennek az oldalnak, de vhogy még sosem sikerült 20 hozzászólást összeszednem...


----------



## mszucs (2011 Május 4)

*hozzászólás*

Szeretném megtudni, mi a legegyszerűbb módja a 20 hozzászólásnak, mert hogy régóta nem tudok összeszedni ennyit...


----------



## mszucs (2011 Május 4)

*könyvek*

Igazából a legjobban a könyvek elérése lenne a cél, mivel nagyon nehéz hozzájuk jutni itt.


----------



## mszucs (2011 Május 4)

*könyvek*

S ha azokat letudnám menteni magamnak, nem kellene folyton a szemem mereszteni a gépre


----------



## mszucs (2011 Május 4)

*könyvek*

Én magam is tudnék feltölteni, ha esetleg vkinek hiányzik vmely könyv


----------



## mszucs (2011 Május 4)

*hihetetlen*

Azért arra kíváncsi lennék, valójában a 20 hozzászólást, milyen célt szolgál?!


----------



## mszucs (2011 Május 4)

*hozzászólás*

nehéz 20 hszólást összeszedni, ugye tudjátok?!


----------



## mszucs (2011 Május 4)

*vajh*

mennyi idő kell még mire jogosult leszek bármit is tenni az oldalon?


----------



## mszucs (2011 Május 4)

*julia quinn*

Keresném ezen írótól származó könyveket


----------



## mszucs (2011 Május 4)

*julia romana*

könyvekre is érdeklődést tartok fent, ha vki tudna segiteni


----------



## mszucs (2011 Május 4)

*már alig kellene?*

azt hiszem nem sok kell már


----------



## haazagi (2011 Május 4)

Üdvözlök mindenkit!
Húsz remek könyvet ajánlok elolvasásra minden fórumozónak.
1. James Harriot: Egy állatorvos történetei


----------



## haazagi (2011 Május 4)

2. Széchenyi Zsigmond: Alaszkában vadásztam


----------



## haazagi (2011 Május 4)

*Könyvajánló*

Mulatságos, nagyszerű regény: 
Mark Twain: Egy jenki Arthur király udvarában


----------



## haazagi (2011 Május 4)

*Könyvajánlás*

Negyedik ajánlatom egy tudományos fantasztikus regény:
Frank Herbert: A dűne


----------



## haazagi (2011 Május 5)

*Könyvajánlás*

A világ legjobb gyerekkönyvei között az 5. ajánlatom:
Nógrádi Gábor: Petepite


----------



## Tlalok77 (2011 Május 5)

Jelen 3


----------



## Tlalok77 (2011 Május 5)

Jelen 4


----------



## Tlalok77 (2011 Május 5)

Jelen 5


----------



## Tlalok77 (2011 Május 5)

Jelen 6


----------



## Tlalok77 (2011 Május 5)

Jelen 7


----------



## Tlalok77 (2011 Május 5)

Másnap az ember mindig okosabb, s ez így megy holtig mindennap.


----------



## kksavas (2011 Május 5)

Üdvözlet!
20 könyv amit a közelmúltban olvastam:
1. Battle Royale


----------



## kksavas (2011 Május 5)

2: George R.R. Martin Trónok harca


----------



## Tlalok77 (2011 Május 5)

Az emberiség fejlődése: girbe-görbe fa. De mégiscsak fölfelé nő!


----------



## kksavas (2011 Május 5)

George R.R. Martin: Kardok vihara


----------



## Tlalok77 (2011 Május 5)

Semmi sem nehezebb, mint embernek lenni emberek között...


----------



## kksavas (2011 Május 5)

George R.R. Martin: Királyok csatája


----------



## kksavas (2011 Május 5)

George R.R. Martin: Varjak lakomája


----------



## kksavas (2011 Május 5)

Tom Clancy Elnöki játszma


----------



## kksavas (2011 Május 5)

Kiss Ádám: Szütyiő


----------



## kksavas (2011 Május 5)

Heller: Záróra


----------



## kksavas (2011 Május 5)

Coelho: Tizenegy perc


----------



## kksavas (2011 Május 5)

Eco: Baudolino


----------



## kksavas (2011 Május 5)

King: Végítélet


----------



## kksavas (2011 Május 5)

Asimov: Én a robot


----------



## kksavas (2011 Május 5)

Chrietie: Három vak egér


----------



## kksavas (2011 Május 5)

King: Tortúra


----------



## kksavas (2011 Május 5)

Orwell: Állatfarm


----------



## kksavas (2011 Május 5)

King: Carrie


----------



## kksavas (2011 Május 5)

King: Cujo


----------



## Tlalok77 (2011 Május 5)

Onnan tudod, hogy megöregedtél, hogy a gyertyák már többe kerülnek, mint maga a torta.


----------



## kksavas (2011 Május 5)

Tolkien: A hobbit


----------



## kksavas (2011 Május 5)

Orwell: 1984


----------



## kksavas (2011 Május 5)

Eco: A rózsa neve


----------



## kksavas (2011 Május 5)

Üdvözlök mindenkit!


----------



## Tlalok77 (2011 Május 5)

A napra lehet nézni, de rád... csak UV-szűrős napszemüvegben.


----------



## Tlalok77 (2011 Május 5)

A bank egy olyan hely, ahol pénzt adnak neked kölcsön, amennyiben bebizonyítod, hogy nincs rá szükséged.


----------



## Tlalok77 (2011 Május 5)

Örökké akarok élni. Eddig sikerült.


----------



## Tlalok77 (2011 Május 5)

A szervezés az, amit azelőtt csinálsz, mielőtt csinálni kezdesz valamit.


----------



## Tlalok77 (2011 Május 5)

Már hetedik éve, hogy anyósom átjön karácsonykor. Idén újítunk. Beengedjük.


----------



## Tlalok77 (2011 Május 5)

Légy rossz! Spórolj meg egy utat a Mikulásnak!


----------



## Tlalok77 (2011 Május 5)

Az ember élősdi lény; szimbiózisban él a sült krumplival, a pirított borjúmájjal meg a hónapos retekkel.


----------



## Tlalok77 (2011 Május 5)

A szótár az egyetlen hely, ahol az eredmény megelőzi a munkát.


----------



## Tlalok77 (2011 Május 5)

Én nem félek a számítógépektől! Attól félek, hogy nem lesz elég belőlük.


----------



## Indra (2011 Május 5)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Indra (2011 Május 5)

nem


----------



## Indra (2011 Május 5)

értem


----------



## Indra (2011 Május 5)

miért


----------



## Indra (2011 Május 5)

kell


----------



## Indra (2011 Május 5)

az


----------



## Indra (2011 Május 5)

a


----------



## Indra (2011 Május 5)

20


----------



## Indra (2011 Május 5)

húsz


----------



## Indra (2011 Május 5)

hozzá


----------



## Indra (2011 Május 5)

szólás


----------



## Indra (2011 Május 5)

mi


----------



## Indra (2011 Május 5)

értelme


----------



## Indra (2011 Május 5)

van


----------



## Indra (2011 Május 5)

ha


----------



## Indra (2011 Május 5)

így


----------



## Indra (2011 Május 5)

is


----------



## Indra (2011 Május 5)

lehet


----------



## Indra (2011 Május 5)

hozzászólni


----------



## Indra (2011 Május 5)

remélem


----------



## Indra (2011 Május 5)

már


----------



## Indra (2011 Május 5)

megvan


----------



## Indra (2011 Május 5)

végre


----------



## Indra (2011 Május 5)

az összes


----------



## Indra (2011 Május 5)

szükséges


----------



## Soci76 (2011 Május 5)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Soci76 (2011 Május 5)

Köszönöm, hogy megtaláltam ezt a honlapot!


----------



## Soci76 (2011 Május 5)

Egyszerűen SZUPER!!!


----------



## Soci76 (2011 Május 5)

Nagyon tetszik!!!


----------



## Soci76 (2011 Május 5)

Gratulálok a moderátoroknak is!!!!


----------



## Soci76 (2011 Május 5)

Az ezoterikus könyvek érdekelnek...


----------



## Soci76 (2011 Május 5)

Szuper!!!


----------



## Soci76 (2011 Május 5)

Szuper!


----------



## Soci76 (2011 Május 5)

Van egy óvodás kisfiam és neki is találtam már klassz dolgokat!


----------



## Soci76 (2011 Május 5)

*1*


----------



## Soci76 (2011 Május 5)

2


----------



## Soci76 (2011 Május 5)

3


----------



## Soci76 (2011 Május 5)

csak 8-ig fogok számolni... 4


----------



## Soci76 (2011 Május 5)

5


----------



## Soci76 (2011 Május 5)

6


----------



## Soci76 (2011 Május 5)

7


----------



## Soci76 (2011 Május 5)

8 bocsánat, egy kicsit tovább fog tartani


----------



## Soci76 (2011 Május 5)

9 elnézést a számolásért...


----------



## Soci76 (2011 Május 5)

10 már mindjárt vége...


----------



## Soci76 (2011 Május 5)

11 vége
köszönöm!!!


----------



## Nicky755 (2011 Május 5)

Helló mindenki


----------



## Nicky755 (2011 Május 5)

Mit kell írni?


----------



## Nicky755 (2011 Május 5)

Őő, és hova?


----------



## Nicky755 (2011 Május 5)

Talán ez a negyedik


----------



## BakoAniko (2011 Május 5)

*Szia*



Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


 Örülök hogy megtaláltam ezt az oldalt.


----------



## BakoAniko (2011 Május 5)

20 bejelentkezés?


----------



## BakoAniko (2011 Május 5)

Az sok egyszerre.


----------



## 0101234 (2011 Május 5)

ksasa írta:


> Üdv!
> 
> Én azt gondoltam, hamar összeszedem a 20 hozzászólást. Tévedtem. Nem kellett volna számokat írnom növekvő sorrendbe hozzászólásonként.....
> 
> köszi


----------



## BakoAniko (2011 Május 5)

könyvet


----------



## BakoAniko (2011 Május 5)

szeretnék letölteni.


----------



## BakoAniko (2011 Május 5)

De minden érdekel ami itt van.


----------



## 0101234 (2011 Május 5)

Soci76 írta:


> Egyszerűen SZUPER!!!


tetszik


----------



## 0101234 (2011 Május 5)

sziasztok


----------



## BakoAniko (2011 Május 5)

jaj csak 7.


----------



## 0101234 (2011 Május 5)

ocseh írta:


> Kösz..Ez nagyon hasznos lehetőség..


köszi


----------



## BakoAniko (2011 Május 5)

most 8


----------



## 0101234 (2011 Május 5)

írjak?


----------



## BakoAniko (2011 Május 5)

Mikor jutok a könyvemhez? 9


----------



## 0101234 (2011 Május 5)

igyekszem


----------



## BakoAniko (2011 Május 5)

10


----------



## 0101234 (2011 Május 5)

köszi a lehetőséget


----------



## BakoAniko (2011 Május 5)

sietek. 11


----------



## BakoAniko (2011 Május 5)

12


----------



## 0101234 (2011 Május 5)

köszönöm


----------



## BakoAniko (2011 Május 5)

Miért pont 20?


----------



## 0101234 (2011 Május 5)

köszike


----------



## BakoAniko (2011 Május 5)

már14


----------



## BakoAniko (2011 Május 5)

15


----------



## BakoAniko (2011 Május 5)

Még 4 kell.


----------



## BakoAniko (2011 Május 5)

Már csak 3!


----------



## BakoAniko (2011 Május 5)

2!!


----------



## BakoAniko (2011 Május 5)

1!!!!!


----------



## BakoAniko (2011 Május 5)

Végre teljes jogu tag vagyok!!!! Reszkessetek könyvek!


----------



## szamaju (2011 Május 5)

köszi


----------



## szamaju (2011 Május 5)

köszi, köszi


----------



## 0101234 (2011 Május 5)

tipsike írta:


> Olyan büdös a szád, hogy az indiánok nyilat mérgeznének vele.
> Olyan tuskó vagy, hogy lefullad a fejedben a láncfűrész.
> Olyan egyszerű vagy, hogy a százas szög hozzád képest integrált áramkör!
> Olyan ronda vagy, hogy ha beleesel a tengerbe a cápák rászoknak a lucernára!
> Ha nekem ilyen arcom lenne, mint neked, beperelném anyámat!


ez tetszett


----------



## 0101234 (2011 Május 5)

Van még?


----------



## 0101234 (2011 Május 5)

itt vagyok


----------



## 0101234 (2011 Május 5)

és ismét


----------



## 0101234 (2011 Május 5)

na megint


----------



## 0101234 (2011 Május 5)

és még egy


----------



## 0101234 (2011 Május 5)

Még egy utolsót teljes erőből.


----------



## 0101234 (2011 Május 5)

Ez is megvan még sincs este.


----------



## ftl666 (2011 Május 5)

ezt én nem értem!


----------



## ftl666 (2011 Május 5)

mire is jó ez?


----------



## ftl666 (2011 Május 5)

de most komolyan??


----------



## ftl666 (2011 Május 5)

ennyi erővel akár lehetne játék is...


----------



## ftl666 (2011 Május 5)

vagy találós kérdések...


----------



## ftl666 (2011 Május 5)

pl, aki tudja a választ, és 2 napja regelt


----------



## ftl666 (2011 Május 5)

az teljes értékű tag lesz...


----------



## ftl666 (2011 Május 5)

vagy lehetne matek lecke


----------



## ftl666 (2011 Május 5)

aki tudja hogy a 3x9-(33/22)= mennyi...


----------



## ftl666 (2011 Május 5)

annak is több értelme lenne


----------



## ftl666 (2011 Május 5)

mint ennek, hogy egyedül "beszélgetek" a fórumon!!


----------



## ftl666 (2011 Május 5)

Mit szóltok hozzá?


----------



## ftl666 (2011 Május 5)

na látjátok ez a gond...


----------



## ftl666 (2011 Május 5)

senki nem válaszol hiába írok (


----------



## ftl666 (2011 Május 5)

Brü-hü-hű


----------



## ftl666 (2011 Május 5)

Na de nem baj...


----------



## ftl666 (2011 Május 5)

majd csak szóba áll velem vki...


----------



## ftl666 (2011 Május 5)

Akivel kellemesen elbeszélgethetek...


----------



## ftl666 (2011 Május 5)

Aki válaszol is...


----------



## ftl666 (2011 Május 5)

és végre nem kell többé magammal társalognom!! :d


----------



## ftl666 (2011 Május 5)

Az maga lesz a Nirvana


----------



## Moebius (2011 Május 5)

:..:


----------



## nagykati76 (2011 Május 5)

*Széchenyi István*

*Egynek minden nehéz; soknak semmi sem lehetetlen.*​*Everything is heavy to one man, nothing is impossible for many ones.*​


----------



## nagykati76 (2011 Május 5)

*Az ember az a csomó, amelyben a kapcsolatok hálója összefut. Csak ezek a kapcsolatok számítanak az életben. 
(Antoine De Saint-Exupery)*​


----------



## nagykati76 (2011 Május 5)

*A tudatlan kezében a hasznos dolog is haszontalanná válik. 
(kínai bölcsesség)*​


----------



## nagykati76 (2011 Május 5)

*A mosoly olyan görbe, amely mindent kiegyenesít.
(Phyllis Diller)*​


----------



## nagykati76 (2011 Május 5)

*Igazság az, ha azt kapod, amit megérdemelsz.
Könyörület, ha nem kapod meg azt, amit megérdemelsz.
Kegy az, ha azt kapod, amit nem érdemelsz meg.*​


----------



## nagykati76 (2011 Május 5)

„Ne fájjon, amire nincs orvosság. Aminek vége, vége.” (Shakespeare)


----------



## nagykati76 (2011 Május 5)

„Nem azért tudunk szeretni, mert találunk valakit, aki tökéletes, hanem azért, mert megtanuljuk az esendőt tökéletesnek látni.”


----------



## nagykati76 (2011 Május 5)

„Vágysz a szeretetre? Szeress!” (Martialis


----------



## nagykati76 (2011 Május 5)

Nem az a fontos, hogy meglássuk, ami a távol ködébe vész, hanem hogy megcselekedjük, ami most előttünk áll.
_(Dale Carnegie: Sikerkalauz)_


----------



## nagykati76 (2011 Május 5)

Mindenki képes a terhét cipelni, akármilyen nehéz is, estig - írta Robert Louis Stevenson. - Mindenki el tudja végezni a munkáját, akármilyen nehéz is, egy nap. Mindenki képes kedvesen, türelmesen, szeretően, tisztán élni, míg a nap le nem megy. És az élet csak ennyiből áll.
_(Dale Carnegie: Sikerkalauz II.)_


----------



## nagykati76 (2011 Május 5)

A szavak soha nem jelentenek sokat, csak ha magad is megtapasztalod az igazságukat.


----------



## anika89 (2011 Május 5)

sziasztok !


----------



## anika89 (2011 Május 5)

Einstein "A képzelőerő
sokkal fontosabb, mint a tudás.
A tudás behatárolt. A képzelőerő
felöleli az egész világot


----------



## anika89 (2011 Május 5)

Nietzsche egyszer azt mondta,...
"Aki sokáig néz a mélységbe,..
abba a mélység is visszanéz."


----------



## anika89 (2011 Május 5)

Semmi sem olyan hétköznapi,
mint az vágy hogy ne legyünk azok."


----------



## anika89 (2011 Május 5)

"a túl nagy szeretet se dicsőséget,
se megbecsülést nem szerez az embernek"


----------



## anika89 (2011 Május 5)

Men marry women with the hope they will never change. “Women marry men with the hope they will change. “And they are both disappointed.”


----------



## anika89 (2011 Május 5)

I think men who have a pierced ear are better prepared for marriage. They’ve experienced pain and bought jewelry.


----------



## anika89 (2011 Május 5)

"Ha a madarak énekelnek a vihar után, az emberek miért nem tudnak örülni annak a napsütésnek, ami nekik jut?" - Rosewelt Kennedy


----------



## anika89 (2011 Május 5)

Ne csak a kortásainknál, vagy az elődeinknél akarjunk jobbak lenni, hanem a magunknál is!" - Folkner


----------



## anika89 (2011 Május 5)

"Minél messzebbre nézel hátra, annál messzebbre látsz előre." - Winston Churchill


----------



## anika89 (2011 Május 5)

"Ami az egyiknek étek, az a másiknak méreg." - Vukrecius, római filozófus


----------



## anika89 (2011 Május 5)

gonoszt nehéz észrevenni, s mindig emberi. Megosztja velünk az ágyunk, az asztalunknál eszik." - Olden, angol költő


----------



## anika89 (2011 Május 5)

Sajnos a túl sok álomnak az az ára, hogy több rémálom keveredik álmaink közé." - Peter Usytinov


----------



## anika89 (2011 Május 5)

"A kérdés, ami a legjobban foglalkoztat: Én, vagy az összes többi a tébolyodott?" - Albert Einstein


----------



## anika89 (2011 Május 5)

"Nem szabad elfelejtenünk, hogy a történelem során mindig is voltak olyan zsarnokok és gyilkosok, akik egy ideig legyőzhetetlennek tűntek, de végül mindig elbuktak. Mindig!" - Mahatma Gandhi


----------



## anika89 (2011 Május 5)

"Az ember akkor a legkevésbé önmaga, ha a saját arcát viseli. Ha maszkot visel, könnyebben elmondja az igazat." - Oscar Wilde


----------



## anika89 (2011 Május 5)

"Az állatok közül egyedül az ember kegyetlen. Egyedül ő az, aki azért okoz fájdalmat, mert örömét leli benne." - Mark Twain


----------



## anika89 (2011 Május 5)

"A leghatásosabb bosszú, ha szépen élsz." - George Herbert
~ / ~


----------



## anika89 (2011 Május 5)

"A szépség elfedheti bűneinket, de mélyen legbelül mind egyformák vagyunk." - Frank


----------



## anika89 (2011 Május 5)

"A szomorú lélek gyorsabban öl, sokkal gyorsabban, mint egy bacilus." - John Steiner


----------



## I1982 (2011 Május 5)

Sziasztok!


----------



## I1982 (2011 Május 5)

Alaszka első lakói a mai Bering-szoros helyén lévő földhídon érkező ősemberek lehettek. Az alacsonyabb tengerszintnek köszönhetően fennálló szárazföldi kapcsolat Ázsia és Amerika között a geológusok szerint kb. i. e. 25 000 és i. e. 9000 között létezett. A régészek többsége három nagy vándorlási hullámot feltételez. Az első i. e. 25 000 és i. e. 15 000 közé esik, ekkor érkezett a legtöbb indián törzs őse. A tlingitek, eyakok és atabaszkok elődei i. e. 14 000 és i. e. 9000 között telepedtek le a területen. A legkésőbbi őskori bevándorlók az i. e. 10 000-i. e. 6000 (esetleg i. e. 4000) közti időszakban jöttek, ők az eszkimók és az aleutok felmenői.


----------



## I1982 (2011 Május 5)

A régészek a kő- és csonteszközök alapján a legkorábbi időszakban két kultúra-csoportot különítenek el. Az egyik az ún. paleoarktikus kultúrkör (másik elnevezéssel denali kultúrkör), kb. i. e. 10 000-től i. e. 8000-ig. Az ide sorolható, Alaszka-szerte megtalálható eszközök kidolgozási technikája egyértelműen kapcsolódik a szibériai és északkelet-ázsiai leletekhez. A másik őskori kultúrkör a valamivel korábbra (i. e. 11 500-tól) datált paleoindián kultúrkör, melynek egyik jellemző képviselője, a Clovis-kultúra a késő jégkorszakban alakult ki, az eljegesedés határától délre, majd annak visszahúzódásával északabbra is elterjedt.


----------



## I1982 (2011 Május 5)

Mivel ezen kultúra eszközei nem állíthatók párhuzamba ázsiai csoportokéval, feltételezhető, hogy helyileg létrejövő, valódi „bennszülött” kultúrával van dolgunk. Több kutató talált kapcsolatot az amerikai kontinens délebbi területein élő korai indián kultúrákkal, ill. a paleoarktikus kultúrkörrel – mely már csak a kronológia miatt is valószínűsíthető. Alaszka legelső lakóinak életéről igen kevés lelőhely tanúskodik; a vázlatos képet csak újabbak felfedezése módosíthatja.


----------



## I1982 (2011 Május 5)

I. e. 6000 körül Alaszka több részén is új, kiforrott eszközkészítési technikájú csoportok tűntek fel. Az egyik feltételezés szerint ezek a kontinens központi területein élők voltak, amelyek a felmelegedő éghajlat következtében északra húzódó erdőket követve vándoroltak. Egy másik elmélet a helyi kultúrák tagjainak tartja őket, akik nemcsak a felmelegedés nyitotta új területek, hanem az egyes csoportok differenciálódó kultúrája miatti elkülönülés következtében szóródtak szét. Vannak, akik az Alaszka belsejében élő atabaszkok őseit vélik megtalálni ezen időszakban, mások azonban vitatják az ún. északi archaikus kultúrának a későbbi fejlődésre gyakorolt hatását.


----------



## I1982 (2011 Május 5)

I. e. 4000-től kezdődően a rendelkezésünkre álló adatok száma megnő, innentől kezdve már nemcsak általában tudjuk leírni a korai alaszkai kultúrákat, hanem négy régiót is meg tudunk határozni. (Az így meghatározott egységek nem ekkor alakulnak ki, de korábbi történetükre csak ezen adatok alapján következtethetünk vissza. Az itt következő felosztás tehát nem csak i. e. 4000-től érvényes.)


----------



## I1982 (2011 Május 5)

Az első kultúra előfordulási területe az Alaszkai-félsziget Bristol-öböl felőli részétől az egész keleti partvidéket magába foglalja, folytatódik az északi partok mentén, sőt túlnyúlik Alaszkán, egészen Grönlandig. Fő jellemzői az igen finoman megmunkált kőeszközök, melyek mérete meglehetősen kicsi. Ezek a különleges tárgyak minden átmenet nélkül tűnnek fel; a legvalószínűbb, hogy készítésük technikája Északkelet-Ázsiából ered.


----------



## I1982 (2011 Május 5)

A második elkülöníthető kulturális egység Délkelet-Alaszka. Az itt élőknek főként a tenger szolgált élelemforrásként (melyet csak szezonális jelleggel használhattak ki), a számtalan sziget közti közlekedés miatt jól épített csónakokkal rendelkeztek. Téli szállásként a partok mentén nagy ideiglenes településeket hoztak létre.


----------



## I1982 (2011 Május 5)

Délnyugat-Alaszkában aleut és eszkimó nyelveket beszélő törzsek éltek együtt (a két nyelv közös ősre, az eszkaleutra megy vissza, de különválásuk ideje kérdéses). Életük alapja szintén a tengeri élőlényekre való vadászat volt. A területre szinte minden irányból érkeztek betelepülők, hatásuk miatt az évezredek során sok kis kiterjedésű kultúra fel- és eltűnése jellemzi a régiót.


----------



## I1982 (2011 Május 5)

Belső-Alaszka hatalmas területein az atabaszk nyelveket beszélő népek ősei éltek. Eredetük tisztázatlan, régészeti bizonyítékok se ázsiai, se amerikai eredetüket nem támasztják alá, csak annyi bizonyos, hogy jelentősen különböztek a part mentén lakóktól. Főként rénszarvasra vadásztak, de a folyók mentén a lazachalászat is előfordult.


----------



## I1982 (2011 Május 5)

Alaszka (Hawaii mellett) az USA egyik olyan állama, amely nem szomszédos az összefüggő egységet alkotó 48 tagállam egyikével sem. Keletről Kanadával (Yukon és Brit Columbia államokkal) határos, északon a Beaufort-tenger, nyugaton a Csukcs-tenger, a Bering-szoros és a Bering-tenger veszi körül, délen pedig a Csendes-óceán. Az USA legnagyobb tagállama, 1 477 261 négyzetkilométer területű. Ha képzeletben a 48. szélességi fok alatti államokra helyezzük, Minnesotától Texasig és Georgiától Kaliforniáig húzódik.


----------



## I1982 (2011 Május 5)

A partvonal – a számtalan szigettel együtt – közel 54 700 km hosszú (apály idején). A délen húzódó szigetlánc az Aleut-szigetek, ahol több aktív vulkán is található, soruk egészen az Anchorage-tól nyugatra lévő Mount Spurrig húzódik.


----------



## I1982 (2011 Május 5)

Alaszkában található Észak-Amerika legmagasabb csúcsa, a Mount McKinley (6194 m). (Egyébként a kontinens északi felének 20 legmagasabb hegyéből 17 itt van.)


----------



## I1982 (2011 Május 5)

Hát ennyit Alaszkáról... Ha többre vagy kíváncsi írány Alaszka!


----------



## I1982 (2011 Május 5)

DE Miért éppen Alaszka?


----------



## I1982 (2011 Május 5)

Nahát megvan a 20, de így sem tudok letölteni. Ebook keresése topikból próbáltam tölteni, de így is ezt az üzit kapom:

*I1982*, a lap megetekintésére nincs jogosultságod, ennek a következő okai lehetnek:


*Minimum 20 hozzászólás és legalább 2 napos regisztráció szükséges az oldal megtekintéséhez, vagy a funkció használatához.* Ebben, vagy ebben a témában ezeket könnyedén összegyűjtheted.
Esetleg más üzenetét próbálod módosítani, vagy az adminisztrátori lehetöségeket használni.
Ha épp üzenetet próbálsz küldeni, elképzelhető, hogy ezt az adminisztrátor itt nem engedélyezte.
*Mi lehet a gond?* :S


----------



## hentmarc (2011 Május 5)

1


----------



## chacho (2011 Május 5)

Sziasztok!
Újra itt vagyok


----------



## OlvasóMaki (2011 Május 5)

Szép napot!


----------



## OlvasóMaki (2011 Május 5)

Szólás1: Mindenkinek szép napot, estét vagy ahol éppen van...


----------



## OlvasóMaki (2011 Május 5)

Szólás2: Holnapra is szép napot!


----------



## OlvasóMaki (2011 Május 5)

Szólás3: Estére meg szép estét!


----------



## OlvasóMaki (2011 Május 5)

Szólás4: ez így unalmas - tudom, de hajtok a 20-ra...


----------



## OlvasóMaki (2011 Május 5)

Szólás5: remélem senkit nem zavar a duma...


----------



## OlvasóMaki (2011 Május 5)

Szólás6: olvassatok sokat.


----------



## OlvasóMaki (2011 Május 5)

Szólás7: "a hetedik te magad légy"...


----------



## OlvasóMaki (2011 Május 5)

Szólás8: 7+1 az 8


----------



## OlvasóMaki (2011 Május 5)

Szólás9: na már kilenc.


----------



## OlvasóMaki (2011 Május 5)

Szólás10: tíz-tíz tiszta víz, ha nem tiszta...


----------



## OlvasóMaki (2011 Május 5)

Szólás11: vidd vissza... (na nem a szólások számát)


----------



## OlvasóMaki (2011 Május 5)

Szólás-egytucat


----------



## OlvasóMaki (2011 Május 5)

Szólás egytucat meg 1 meg +4 másodperc várás


----------



## OlvasóMaki (2011 Május 5)

Valahol elszámoltam mert ez már a 15. lesz.


----------



## OlvasóMaki (2011 Május 5)

Hogy ez miért jó???


----------



## OlvasóMaki (2011 Május 5)

Gyűlik a sok semmi, remélem nem valaki rendes társalgásába beszúrva.


----------



## OlvasóMaki (2011 Május 5)

20-2=18


----------



## OlvasóMaki (2011 Május 5)

19! ja 4 mp is kell.


----------



## OlvasóMaki (2011 Május 5)

HÚSZ. Köszönöm, és további szép napot.


----------



## OlvasóMaki (2011 Május 5)

Még egyet szólok, mert mintha mégsem menne...


----------



## OlvasóMaki (2011 Május 5)

Most sem megy. sorry, mára elég volt. Azért további szép napot!
Olvassatok sokat.


----------



## fancyboy (2011 Május 5)

sziasztok,még új vagyok


----------



## fancyboy (2011 Május 5)

magyarországról írok


----------



## fancyboy (2011 Május 5)

remélem könnyen kiismerem magam majd itt...


----------



## fancyboy (2011 Május 5)

én igazából e-bookokat keresek


----------



## fancyboy (2011 Május 5)

nemrég vettem egy olvasót


----------



## fancyboy (2011 Május 5)

és azt is remélem,hogy jól értettem ennek a topicnak a lényegét


----------



## fancyboy (2011 Május 5)

hahó,van itt valaki????


----------



## fancyboy (2011 Május 5)

ugye,ha nem boldogulnék,segít valaki?


----------



## OlvasóMaki (2011 Május 5)

Üdv!


----------



## fancyboy (2011 Május 5)

mindenki volt kezdő,ugye?


----------



## fancyboy (2011 Május 5)

szia,itt lehet összegyüjteni a 20-at?


----------



## fancyboy (2011 Május 5)

maki,jó fej vagy látom te is gyüjtögetsz...


----------



## fancyboy (2011 Május 5)

na mindegy,már nincs sok hátra


----------



## Universal (2011 Május 5)

*1*



melitta írta:


> aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


 
1


----------



## fancyboy (2011 Május 5)

egyébként van sok ebook az oldalon?


----------



## Universal (2011 Május 5)

1


----------



## Universal (2011 Május 5)

2


----------



## Universal (2011 Május 5)

3


----------



## Universal (2011 Május 5)

4


----------



## Universal (2011 Május 5)

Megy ez 6


----------



## Universal (2011 Május 5)

7


----------



## Universal (2011 Május 5)

8


----------



## Universal (2011 Május 5)

Ne haragudjatok ezért rám, de kell a 20

9


----------



## Universal (2011 Május 5)

10


----------



## Universal (2011 Május 5)

11


----------



## Universal (2011 Május 5)

12


----------



## Universal (2011 Május 5)

13


----------



## Universal (2011 Május 5)

14


----------



## Universal (2011 Május 5)

15


----------



## Universal (2011 Május 5)

16


----------



## Universal (2011 Május 5)

17


----------



## Universal (2011 Május 5)

18


----------



## geszazsu (2011 Május 5)

*üdvözlet*

Sziasztok. Többször találkoztam az oldalatokkal, de még csak most regisztráltam. A kollégáim ajánlottak benneteket,akik óvónők.


----------



## Universal (2011 Május 5)

19


----------



## Universal (2011 Május 5)

20


----------



## geszazsu (2011 Május 5)

Mihez lehet hozzá szólni? Hol lehet gyűjteni?


----------



## ani81 (2011 Május 5)

Sziasztok


----------



## ani81 (2011 Május 5)

Még egyszer.


----------



## ani81 (2011 Május 5)

Sziasztok.Csak azéert írogazok, mert szeretnék aktív tag lenni.


----------



## ani81 (2011 Május 5)

Hobbab tudom, hogy hány hozzászólásnál tartok?


----------



## ani81 (2011 Május 5)

hmm


----------



## ani81 (2011 Május 5)

ami volt, az elmúlt, de ami lesz, az még a jövő titka


----------



## geszazsu (2011 Május 5)

Véletlenek nincsenek.


----------



## geszazsu (2011 Május 5)

Mindennek eljön az ideje.


----------



## geszazsu (2011 Május 5)

Az égiek segítenek, ha kérjük őket.


----------



## geszazsu (2011 Május 5)

Mégsem tudom mit írjak.


----------



## geszazsu (2011 Május 5)

12


----------



## geszazsu (2011 Május 5)

8


----------



## geszazsu (2011 Május 5)

Számoknak van jelentősége?


----------



## geszazsu (2011 Május 5)

Sziasztok! Szépek az idézetek.


----------



## geszazsu (2011 Május 5)

Szia Kitty, én is új vagyok. Nem tudok segíteni.


----------



## geszazsu (2011 Május 5)

Hórusz szeme mindent lát.


----------



## geszazsu (2011 Május 5)

11


----------



## geszazsu (2011 Május 5)

14


----------



## geszazsu (2011 Május 5)

15


----------



## geszazsu (2011 Május 5)

Az élet lehet szép, ha a dolgok mögé látunk.


----------



## geszazsu (2011 Május 5)

Úgy vettem észre a 20 hozzászólás másnak is feladja.


----------



## geszazsu (2011 Május 5)

Halihó!


----------



## geszazsu (2011 Május 5)

Szia tyupi olvastam írásod.


----------



## geszazsu (2011 Május 5)

Szia Universal.


----------



## geszazsu (2011 Május 5)

Szia pisztillus.


----------



## geszazsu (2011 Május 5)

Kedvencem az e-book.


----------



## geszazsu (2011 Május 5)

Tanulj meg játszani gondolataiddal, mint egy zenekarral.


----------



## geszazsu (2011 Május 5)

A félelmeid a dobok, reményeid a hegedűk,győzelmeid pedig a harsonák.


----------



## G67hu (2011 Május 5)

Vagyok.


----------



## G67hu (2011 Május 5)

*2*

2


----------



## G67hu (2011 Május 5)

*3*

3, még 17


----------



## G67hu (2011 Május 5)

4, még 16


----------



## G67hu (2011 Május 5)

5, még 15


----------



## G67hu (2011 Május 5)

6, még 14


----------



## G67hu (2011 Május 5)

7, még 13


----------



## fancyboy (2011 Május 5)

összegyüjtöttem a huszat mégsem akar beengedni


----------



## G67hu (2011 Május 5)

8., még 12


----------



## fancyboy (2011 Május 5)

segítsééééég


----------



## G67hu (2011 Május 5)

9., még 11


----------



## fancyboy (2011 Május 5)

23 és még mindig kell???


----------



## G67hu (2011 Május 5)

10., még 10
ne mondd már, fancyboy, én is ezért dolgozom.


----------



## G67hu (2011 Május 5)

11., még 9


----------



## G67hu (2011 Május 5)

12., még 8


----------



## G67hu (2011 Május 5)

13., még 7


----------



## G67hu (2011 Május 5)

14., még 6


----------



## G67hu (2011 Május 5)

15., még 5


----------



## G67hu (2011 Május 5)

16., még 4


----------



## G67hu (2011 Május 5)

17., még 3


----------



## G67hu (2011 Május 5)

18., még 2


----------



## G67hu (2011 Május 5)

19., még 1


----------



## G67hu (2011 Május 5)

20. Itt a cél?


----------



## *Julietteee* (2011 Május 5)

hát rajta vagyok, még 9 kell


----------



## zildjian (2011 Május 5)

Én a sivananda jógát kezdtem nemrég. Elég jó!


----------



## G67hu (2011 Május 5)

A 20 még nem a cél ...


----------



## Gubóka (2011 Május 5)

Sziasztok!

most regisztráltam és annyi minden jó dolgot találtam, remélem hamar összejön a 20 hozzászólás


----------



## viktorbácsi (2011 Május 5)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


 Sziasztok, nagyon tetszik az oldal. üdv:viktorbácsi


----------



## *Julietteee* (2011 Május 5)

már csak néhány, én már 10000 éve regiztem egyébként ,csak nem esett jól hozzászólogatni.


----------



## viktorbácsi (2011 Május 5)

Remélem nálatok is jó az idő, itthon már süt a nap!


----------



## Gubóka (2011 Május 5)

*Julietteee* írta:


> már csak néhány, én már 10000 éve regiztem egyébként ,csak nem esett jól hozzászólogatni.



nekem is volt régen regisztrációm.. csak nem tudom mi lett vele. most ezt igyekszem nem elfejeteni


----------



## viktorbácsi (2011 Május 5)

Gubóka írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> most regisztráltam és annyi minden jó dolgot találtam, remélem hamar összejön a 20 hozzászólás


 Szia Gubóka! Szerintem is tök jó oldal!


----------



## Gubóka (2011 Május 5)

nekem most a különleges szakácskönyvek keltették fel az érdeklődésem


----------



## *Julietteee* (2011 Május 5)

mi a sas van má


----------



## Gubóka (2011 Május 5)

*Julietteee* írta:


> mi a sas van má



na tudsz tölteni? 

tényleg ha meg van a kellő hozzászólés szám, akkor automatikusan engedi a honlap?


----------



## *Julietteee* (2011 Május 5)

komolyan mi van má


----------



## viktorbácsi (2011 Május 5)

geszazsu írta:


> Úgy vettem észre a 20 hozzászólás másnak is feladja.


 igen ,de mire értik a 20 hozzászólást?


----------



## *Julietteee* (2011 Május 5)

nem tudom gyors hozzászólás is jó? mert a szólj hozzá gombbal szerintem meg van a húsz.... Egyszer már végigjátszottam apum felhasználójával, lenyomtam a 20at a gyors hozzászólással, és az nem jó.... Akkor meg csináltam normálisan, és jó lett, de most nem akarja....


----------



## Gubóka (2011 Május 5)

*Julietteee* írta:


> nem tudom gyors hozzászólás is jó? mert a szólj hozzá gombbal szerintem meg van a húsz.... Egyszer már végigjátszottam apum felhasználójával, lenyomtam a 20at a gyors hozzászólással, és az nem jó.... Akkor meg csináltam normálisan, és jó lett, de most nem akarja....




akkor gondolom beidézősen kell. én már nem emlékszem sajna


----------



## *Julietteee* (2011 Május 5)

meg van már a 20???? Na.


----------



## Gubóka (2011 Május 5)

viktorbácsi írta:


> igen ,de mire értik a 20 hozzászólást?



"20 témába vágó hozzászólás"


----------



## *Julietteee* (2011 Május 5)

én sem emléxem, de hogy feledhettem el, mikor egy éve kb hajnali négykor annyit küzdöttem


----------



## Gubóka (2011 Május 5)

*Julietteee* írta:


> meg van már a 20???? Na.



ird meg ha sikerült, hogy mi a nyitja mert nem akarok én se hiaba irogatni


----------



## *Julietteee* (2011 Május 5)

most látom, 2009 decemberjében volt


----------



## Gubóka (2011 Május 5)

*Julietteee* írta:


> most látom, 2009 decemberjében volt



hehe  és te canadai vagy?


----------



## *Julietteee* (2011 Május 5)

hogyne


----------



## *Julietteee* (2011 Május 5)

én írogatok, írogatok, de már túl a 25ön, a regény meg még mindig nem letölthető....


----------



## ecstasy1823 (2011 Május 5)

*bla bla*

itt az masodik hozzaszolas


----------



## *Julietteee* (2011 Május 5)

Gubóka írta:


> hehe  és te canadai vagy?



na válaszolok már így is, hát ha így jobban tetszik neki  Szóval: Hogyne!


----------



## *Julietteee* (2011 Május 5)

ecstasy1823 írta:


> itt az masodik hozzaszolas



A hozzászólok gombra kattintgatsz? Én most a beidézéses válasszal próbálkozom.


----------



## *Julietteee* (2011 Május 5)

de legalább írná valahol, hogy hány a 20-ba beleszámító hozzászólásom van.


----------



## *Julietteee* (2011 Május 5)

mert már üzenet 31en állok....


----------



## *Julietteee* (2011 Május 5)

lehet a letölteni kívánt anyag a hibás és nem is én?


----------



## ecstasy1823 (2011 Május 5)

erdekes dolgokat tud meg itt az ember, koszi


----------



## Gubóka (2011 Május 5)

*Julietteee* írta:


> hogyne



én nem :$ de biztos gyönyörü hely


----------



## Gubóka (2011 Május 5)

*Julietteee* írta:


> lehet a letölteni kívánt anyag a hibás és nem is én?



az könnyen meg lehet. mit szeretnel letölteni?


----------



## Gubóka (2011 Május 5)

jajj akkor lehet h en is végig rosszra nyomtam? :SS


----------



## ecstasy1823 (2011 Május 5)

ugy gondolom a szenvdelybeteg rengeteg van mostmar, nagyon jo ez a tema


----------



## Gubóka (2011 Május 5)

gyorsan összehozok még 9 hozzászólást és kiderül...


----------



## ecstasy1823 (2011 Május 5)

nagyon sokat segitenek nekem ezek


----------



## *Julietteee* (2011 Május 5)

a vilma doktorasszony kéne, mert ezt kell a jövő heti szemináriumomra olvasni....


----------



## Gubóka (2011 Május 5)

szerintem a szólj hozzá gombra kell klikkelni, belelapoztam a régebbi hózzászólásokba


----------



## *Julietteee* (2011 Május 5)

én is küzdök még a szólj hozzára kattintva, mert nem tudom ebben a 30 akárhányban nincs-e jópár gyorshozzászólás, mikor nem figyeltem...


----------



## Gubóka (2011 Május 5)

na azt nem ismerem. én most isaac asimovot olvasok. örök kedvenc


----------



## *Julietteee* (2011 Május 5)

max elkérem édesapámtól az adatait hnap, ha már neki is én kommenteltem meg a 20at. Akkor Kern Andrásért küzdöttem


----------



## Gubóka (2011 Május 5)

vessünk fel valami témát, és akkor gyorsabban meg lesznek a hozzászólások )


----------



## Gubóka (2011 Május 5)

én az indiai-arab.egyiptomi szalácskönyvekért küzdök nyamm


----------



## *Julietteee* (2011 Május 5)

Hát nagyon izgalmas könyv lehet, mert arról szól, hogy hogyan sikerült az első szegény elnyomott nőnek mégis orvosi pályára kerülnie. Már előre izgulok....


----------



## Radika (2011 Május 5)

1


----------



## Radika (2011 Május 5)

2


----------



## *Julietteee* (2011 Május 5)

A szakácskönyv jó dolog!  NYAMMM


----------



## Radika (2011 Május 5)

3


----------



## Radika (2011 Május 5)

4


----------



## Gubóka (2011 Május 5)

még 4 hozzászólás


----------



## Radika (2011 Május 5)

5


----------



## Gubóka (2011 Május 5)

elkezdek én is csak irogatni most, mert már álmosodok


----------



## Radika (2011 Május 5)

6


----------



## Gubóka (2011 Május 5)

hamár elnyomott szegény nők akkor mellék utca. na az katasztrófa


----------



## *Julietteee* (2011 Május 5)

hiába minden


----------



## Radika (2011 Május 5)

7


----------



## *Julietteee* (2011 Május 5)

nekünk az egész szeminárium erről szól....


----------



## Radika (2011 Május 5)

8


----------



## Gubóka (2011 Május 5)

egy nőről szól aki szerető sose megy ferjhez és meghal a végén és totál egyedül marad. teljesen befordul attol a könyvtől az ember


----------



## Radika (2011 Május 5)

9


----------



## *Julietteee* (2011 Május 5)

na már most már tényleg jó lenne


----------



## Gubóka (2011 Május 5)

egy könyvről szól félév? azt a mindenit..


----------



## Radika (2011 Május 5)

10


----------



## *Julietteee* (2011 Május 5)

az tényleg elég nyomasztóan hangzik


----------



## Radika (2011 Május 5)

11


----------



## Gubóka (2011 Május 5)

közbe most olvasom h nem elég a 20 hozzaszolas legalabb ket napos regisztracio is kell. vagy ez vagy ez vagy az alapu?


----------



## *Julietteee* (2011 Május 5)

na most ezután megint megnézem....


----------



## Radika (2011 Május 5)

12


----------



## Radika (2011 Május 5)

13


----------



## *Julietteee* (2011 Május 5)

én úgy értelmeztem hogy mind a kettő kell. :S


----------



## Radika (2011 Május 5)

14


----------



## Gubóka (2011 Május 5)

remélem mukodik, nekem meg mindig nem engedi. de sokat csak ideztem és azert se biztos h jo. no meg kb 1 oras a regisztraciom...


----------



## Radika (2011 Május 5)

15


----------



## Gubóka (2011 Május 5)

fenebe megint gyor valasz...


----------



## Radika (2011 Május 5)

16


----------



## Gubóka (2011 Május 5)

na akkor en lefekszem, es holnap folytatom a hozzaszols gyartast!

joejszkat mindenkinek


----------



## *Julietteee* (2011 Május 5)

még mindig nem engedi, de kizárt hogy ennyiszer véletlenül gyors válaszoltam volna...


----------



## *Julietteee* (2011 Május 5)

Gubóka írta:


> na akkor en lefekszem, es holnap folytatom a hozzaszols gyartast!
> 
> joejszkat mindenkinek



Jó éjt, és hnap sok sikert!


----------



## Radika (2011 Május 5)

17


----------



## *Julietteee* (2011 Május 5)

na vajon mennyi van már?


----------



## Radika (2011 Május 5)

18


----------



## Radika (2011 Május 5)

19


----------



## Radika (2011 Május 5)

20


----------



## *Julietteee* (2011 Május 5)

kommentelek keményen


----------



## *Julietteee* (2011 Május 5)

de lesz-e foganatja?


----------



## *Julietteee* (2011 Május 5)

50.


----------



## *Julietteee* (2011 Május 5)

és még mindig nem. ilyen nincs. lehet inkább meg kéne nézni a könyvtári katalógusban?


----------



## *Julietteee* (2011 Május 5)

mit nekem ebook?


----------



## *Julietteee* (2011 Május 5)

azért szeretném tudni, HOL RONTOTTAM EL?


----------



## Nightmare40 (2011 Május 5)

üdv mindenkinek


----------



## Nightmare40 (2011 Május 5)

szép napot mindenkinek


----------



## Lumperior (2011 Május 5)

Üdvözlet


----------



## Lumperior (2011 Május 5)

halihó!


----------



## Lumperior (2011 Május 5)

Csak..


----------



## Lumperior (2011 Május 5)

megszeretném...


----------



## Lumperior (2011 Május 5)

köszönni...


----------



## Lumperior (2011 Május 5)

azt,..


----------



## Lumperior (2011 Május 5)

hogy..


----------



## Lumperior (2011 Május 5)

van..


----------



## Lumperior (2011 Május 5)

ilyen..


----------



## Lumperior (2011 Május 5)

topik..


----------



## Lumperior (2011 Május 5)

, amiben..


----------



## Lumperior (2011 Május 5)

baromi..


----------



## Lumperior (2011 Május 5)

gyorsan..


----------



## Lumperior (2011 Május 5)

elérhetem..


----------



## Lumperior (2011 Május 5)

a 20..


----------



## Lumperior (2011 Május 5)

hozzászólást.


----------



## *Julietteee* (2011 Május 5)

az tényleg jó, de ha megvan a 20, akkor miért nem lehet már letölteni?


----------



## Lumperior (2011 Május 5)

17.


----------



## *Julietteee* (2011 Május 5)

küzdök mlég


----------



## Lumperior (2011 Május 5)

18.


----------



## *Julietteee* (2011 Május 5)

de nem tom mit csinálok rosszul


----------



## Lumperior (2011 Május 5)

19.


----------



## *Julietteee* (2011 Május 5)

viszont nincs kedvem keresgélni


----------



## *Julietteee* (2011 Május 5)

inkább írogatok


----------



## *Julietteee* (2011 Május 5)

egyszer csak elég lesz már neki


----------



## Lumperior (2011 Május 5)

20. Éljen! Éljen!


----------



## *Julietteee* (2011 Május 5)

de nem hiszem el hogy a 60 között nincs 20 neki jó


----------



## *Julietteee* (2011 Május 5)

na megvan a 20 Neked, műxik?


----------



## *Julietteee* (2011 Május 5)

még mindig nem tölthetem


----------



## *Julietteee* (2011 Május 5)

ekkora szívást


----------



## *Julietteee* (2011 Május 5)

*Siker*

kijelentkeztem (chrome-ban), bejelentkeztem I.E.-ben, és TÁDÁMM. Letöltés befejezve.


----------



## antikabela (2011 Május 5)

köszönöm a negatívokat!


----------



## 4Béla (2011 Május 5)

*ma*

Üdvözlet mindenkinek!


----------



## nazzo (2011 Május 5)

Sziasztok!
Régi tag vagyok, 2 éve sokat aktívkodtam a zenei fórumokon, aztán két évet kihagytam, és most elvesztettem az "állandó tagságom" :-(


----------



## nazzo (2011 Május 5)

Most tényleg újra még 18 hozzászólást kell kreálnom????


----------



## nazzo (2011 Május 5)

Nem tartom túl elegáns megoldásnak... :-(
Ennél még annak idején a szójátékok is jobbak voltak....


----------



## nazzo (2011 Május 5)

ÉPersze az újak nem tudhatják, mi volt az.
Nos anno, réges régen, egy távoli galaxison....
szóval akvíz oldalon lehetett szóláncot játszani és ezzel nagyon hamar meglett a szükséges hozzászólás szám és még a fórumot sem offoltam....
Azt hiszem, megyek is, megnézem, hátha még van ilyen lehetőség


----------



## nazzo (2011 Május 5)

Jó éjt minden európai időzónában tartózkodó kedves fórumozónak!!


----------



## planet2012 (2011 Május 6)

*Husz hozzaszolas?*

Hat akkor sziasztok, mindenki!!


----------



## planet2012 (2011 Május 6)

remelem nem gond, de most akkor huszat hozzaszolok...


----------



## planet2012 (2011 Május 6)

mar csak 18at


----------



## planet2012 (2011 Május 6)

17


----------



## planet2012 (2011 Május 6)

16


----------



## planet2012 (2011 Május 6)

15


----------



## planet2012 (2011 Május 6)

Holnap folytatom, remelem a moderator nem fogja torolni az ertelmetlen hozzaszolasaimat


----------



## Zoltán1984 (2011 Május 6)

Kössssszike


----------



## Zoltán1984 (2011 Május 6)

Hali


----------



## fritzdor (2011 Május 6)

Üdv


----------



## Gubóka (2011 Május 6)

na megy már a letöltés?


----------



## Gubóka (2011 Május 6)

nekem megy juhééééééééééééj !!!


----------



## ZoLivi (2011 Május 6)

Sziasztok!


----------



## ZoLivi (2011 Május 6)

Nagyon klassz ez az oldal.


----------



## ZoLivi (2011 Május 6)

Egy csomó hasznos dolgot találtam már eddig is.


----------



## ZoLivi (2011 Május 6)

Most épp egy Shakespeare darabot kerestem és persze itt megtaláltam.


----------



## szivĂĄrvĂĄny (2011 Május 6)

Jó reggelt!


----------



## szivĂĄrvĂĄny (2011 Május 6)

egy kolléganőmtől hallottam erről az oldalról, nagyon hasznos


----------



## zred (2011 Május 6)

Sziasztok!


----------



## zred (2011 Május 6)

Remek ez az oldal


----------



## zred (2011 Május 6)

Csomó mindent megtaláltam, amit máshol nem


----------



## zred (2011 Május 6)

Jó reggelt


----------



## Atomgoa (2011 Május 6)

1


----------



## Atomgoa (2011 Május 6)

2


----------



## Atomgoa (2011 Május 6)

3


----------



## phantom333 (2011 Május 6)

Sziasztok, szép napotmindenkinek!


----------



## Atomgoa (2011 Május 6)

4


----------



## phantom333 (2011 Május 6)

Nagyon szuper oldal vagytok


----------



## Atomgoa (2011 Május 6)

5


----------



## Atomgoa (2011 Május 6)

6


----------



## Atomgoa (2011 Május 6)

7


----------



## Atomgoa (2011 Május 6)

8


----------



## Atomgoa (2011 Május 6)

9


----------



## phantom333 (2011 Május 6)

A kedvenc idézetem a következő:


----------



## phantom333 (2011 Május 6)

Tóth Árpád: Esti sugárkoszorú című verséből...


----------



## Atomgoa (2011 Május 6)

10


----------



## phantom333 (2011 Május 6)

Igézve álltam, soká, csöndesen,


----------



## Atomgoa (2011 Május 6)

11


----------



## phantom333 (2011 Május 6)

És percek mentek, ezredévek jöttek, -


----------



## phantom333 (2011 Május 6)

Egyszerre csak megfogtad a kezem,


----------



## phantom333 (2011 Május 6)

S alélt pilláim lassan felvetődtek,


----------



## Atomgoa (2011 Május 6)

12


----------



## phantom333 (2011 Május 6)

És éreztem: szívembe visszatér,


----------



## Atomgoa (2011 Május 6)

13


----------



## phantom333 (2011 Május 6)

És zuhogó, mély zenével ered meg,


----------



## Atomgoa (2011 Május 6)

14


----------



## phantom333 (2011 Május 6)

Mint zsibbadt erek útjain a vér,


----------



## Atomgoa (2011 Május 6)

15


----------



## phantom333 (2011 Május 6)

A földi érzés: mennyire szeretlek!


----------



## Atomgoa (2011 Május 6)

16


----------



## phantom333 (2011 Május 6)

Remélem másoknak is tetszett...


----------



## Atomgoa (2011 Május 6)

17


----------



## phantom333 (2011 Május 6)

További nagyon szép napot kívánok mindenkinek!


----------



## Atomgoa (2011 Május 6)

Nekem tetszett


----------



## phantom333 (2011 Május 6)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Atomgoa (2011 Május 6)

Neked is szép napot


----------



## Atomgoa (2011 Május 6)

Nagyon tetszik az oldal, köszöm mindenkinek előre és utólag is a sok-sok anyagot! Felbecsülhetetlen! Nekem sok szép órát szerez majd, mindenkinek ugyanezt kívánom! Sziasztok!


----------



## kader (2011 Május 6)

1 hozzaszolas


----------



## kader (2011 Május 6)

szeretnek keresztszemes mintakhoz hozzajutni


----------



## bmarianna72 (2011 Május 6)

Sziasztok !
Jelen.


----------



## bmarianna72 (2011 Május 6)

Még mindig messze állok a 20-tól.


----------



## bmarianna72 (2011 Május 6)

Néhány játék le van tiltva.
Miért?


----------



## bmarianna72 (2011 Május 6)

Jól elbeszélgetek magammal.


----------



## kader (2011 Május 6)

remelem en is hamarosan letolthetek mintakat


----------



## kader (2011 Május 6)

bekoszones


----------



## kader (2011 Május 6)

jelen


----------



## kader (2011 Május 6)

bocsi, de ez a 20 hozzaszolas eleg butasag, de ha muszaj...


----------



## kader (2011 Május 6)

kellemes hetveget


----------



## kader (2011 Május 6)

sok erdekes dolgot lehet itt talalni


----------



## kader (2011 Május 6)

meg van par


----------



## johan45 (2011 Május 6)

Szia


----------



## drlove (2011 Május 6)

ok elkezdem


----------



## drlove (2011 Május 6)

rendben


----------



## drlove (2011 Május 6)

sziaszto


----------



## drlove (2011 Május 6)

jó játék


----------



## drlove (2011 Május 6)

ok


----------



## drlove (2011 Május 6)

6


----------



## drlove (2011 Május 6)

7


----------



## drlove (2011 Május 6)

8


----------



## drlove (2011 Május 6)

9


----------



## drlove (2011 Május 6)

10


----------



## drlove (2011 Május 6)

11


----------



## drlove (2011 Május 6)

12


----------



## drlove (2011 Május 6)

13


----------



## drlove (2011 Május 6)

14


----------



## drlove (2011 Május 6)

15


----------



## drlove (2011 Május 6)

16


----------



## zuglohc (2011 Május 6)

Köszi


----------



## drlove (2011 Május 6)

17


----------



## zuglohc (2011 Május 6)

nagyon köszi 2


----------



## zuglohc (2011 Május 6)

Köszi 3


----------



## drlove (2011 Május 6)

18


----------



## zuglohc (2011 Május 6)

Köszi 5


----------



## drlove (2011 Május 6)

19


----------



## zuglohc (2011 Május 6)

Köszi 6


----------



## Bendediver (2011 Május 6)

bb


----------



## zuglohc (2011 Május 6)

Köszi 7


----------



## drlove (2011 Május 6)

na megvan a 20


----------



## zuglohc (2011 Május 6)

Köszi 8


----------



## zuglohc (2011 Május 6)

Köszi 9


----------



## drlove (2011 Május 6)

biztos ami biztos 21


----------



## zuglohc (2011 Május 6)

Köszi 10


----------



## zuglohc (2011 Május 6)

Köszi 11


----------



## zuglohc (2011 Május 6)

Köszi 12


----------



## zuglohc (2011 Május 6)

Köszi 13


----------



## thepret (2011 Május 6)

sziasztok!


----------



## zuglohc (2011 Május 6)

Köszi 14


----------



## zuglohc (2011 Május 6)

Köszi 15


----------



## zuglohc (2011 Május 6)

Köszi 16


----------



## zuglohc (2011 Május 6)

Köszi 17


----------



## zuglohc (2011 Május 6)

Köszi 18


----------



## zuglohc (2011 Május 6)

Köszi 19


----------



## zuglohc (2011 Május 6)

Köszi 20


----------



## zuglohc (2011 Május 6)

Köszi 21


----------



## zuglohc (2011 Május 6)

Köszi 22


----------



## thepret (2011 Május 6)

köszi


----------



## kokovacs77 (2011 Május 6)

Viszont Budapestről


----------



## kokovacs77 (2011 Május 6)

Talpra magyar!


----------



## kokovacs77 (2011 Május 6)

Hív a Haza


----------



## kokovacs77 (2011 Május 6)

Rabok legyünk, vagy szabadok?


----------



## thepret (2011 Május 6)

köszi2


----------



## kokovacs77 (2011 Május 6)

Ez a kérdés! Válasszatok!


----------



## thepret (2011 Május 6)

köszi3


----------



## kokovacs77 (2011 Május 6)

A magyarok Istenére esküszünk


----------



## kokovacs77 (2011 Május 6)

esküszünk, hogy rabok tovább nem leszünk!


----------



## kokovacs77 (2011 Május 6)

Rabok voltunk mostanáig


----------



## thepret (2011 Május 6)

köszi4


----------



## kokovacs77 (2011 Május 6)

Üdvözletem!


----------



## kokovacs77 (2011 Május 6)

Szép napunk van


----------



## kokovacs77 (2011 Május 6)

Megdőlt a hidegrekord Budapesten.


----------



## kokovacs77 (2011 Május 6)

Együttérzek


----------



## kokovacs77 (2011 Május 6)

Nehéz a dolga a fakabátnak!


----------



## badimama (2011 Május 6)

Szia


----------



## kokovacs77 (2011 Május 6)

Szorgalom, szorgalom, szorgalom


----------



## badimama (2011 Május 6)

Hello


----------



## badimama (2011 Május 6)

Szép napot


----------



## kokovacs77 (2011 Május 6)

Elromlott a számláló...


----------



## badimama (2011 Május 6)

Üdv Bp-ről


----------



## kokovacs77 (2011 Május 6)

én csak szólok, szólok, szólok


----------



## kokovacs77 (2011 Május 6)

de a számláló az nem megy


----------



## kokovacs77 (2011 Május 6)

a másodperceket viszont számolja...


----------



## badimama (2011 Május 6)

Milyen idő van felétek?


----------



## badimama (2011 Május 6)

Milyen számláló?


----------



## badimama (2011 Május 6)

Hol a számláló?


----------



## badimama (2011 Május 6)

Még ismerkedem az oldallal.


----------



## thepret (2011 Május 6)

szasztok


----------



## badimama (2011 Május 6)

Remélem igy is jó lesz.


----------



## thepret (2011 Május 6)

neved alatt


----------



## badimama (2011 Május 6)

Már nem tudom mit írjak.


----------



## thepret (2011 Május 6)

qwerty


----------



## badimama (2011 Május 6)

Köszönöm.


----------



## thepret (2011 Május 6)

honnan a név badimama?


----------



## badimama (2011 Május 6)

Meg van.


----------



## badimama (2011 Május 6)

A vezeték nevem eleje.


----------



## badimama (2011 Május 6)

A vége a koromra utal.


----------



## thepret (2011 Május 6)

ok, értem


----------



## badimama (2011 Május 6)

Na még 3.


----------



## thepret (2011 Május 6)

nekem 6


----------



## badimama (2011 Május 6)

Egy kicsit munkás ez a topik.


----------



## thepret (2011 Május 6)

kicsit


----------



## badimama (2011 Május 6)

Ez az utolsó. Akkor én kész vagyok.Szeretettel köszöntök mindenkit.


----------



## badimama (2011 Május 6)

Még azt szeretném tudni,hogy mi az az emo tartalom. Az én imereteimben ez egy stilus irányzat a fiataloknál. A topik esetében ez mit jelent?


----------



## thepret (2011 Május 6)

mizu?


----------



## Feryyke (2011 Május 6)

zoli47 írta:


> *The Devil - Az ördög*
> 
> *Mawang /The Devil*
> *Szines, feliratos sorozat*​
> ...


 köszönöm


----------



## Feryyke (2011 Május 6)

köszönöm


----------



## Feryyke (2011 Május 6)

zoli47 írta:


> *The Devil - Az ördög*​
> 
> 
> *Mawang /The Devil*
> ...


köszi


----------



## Feryyke (2011 Május 6)

Feryyke írta:


> köszi


 köszönöm


----------



## Ametiszt11 (2011 Május 6)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Ametiszt11 (2011 Május 6)

Csak egyedül vagyok itt?


----------



## kildus002 (2011 Május 6)

sziasztok


----------



## kildus002 (2011 Május 6)

Én is itt vagyok.


----------



## kildus002 (2011 Május 6)

Gyűjtöm a 20 hozzászólást.


----------



## kildus002 (2011 Május 6)

Úgy tűnik, csak egyedül vagyok itt.


----------



## kildus002 (2011 Május 6)

Szép napot mindenkinek!


----------



## kildus002 (2011 Május 6)

Hogy mi a hétköznapi, az mindig attól függ, kik vannak többen. A hétköznapiságot a sokasághoz lehet csak viszonyítani, nem egyetlen emberhez.


----------



## kildus002 (2011 Május 6)

legnagyobb találmányokat és a legtöbb zseniális eredményt a tétlenségnek köszönhetjük, legyen az kényszerű vagy akaratlagos. Az emberi agy szívesen fogadja, ha kanalanként etetik meg vele mások gondolatait, de ha megfosztjuk ettől a tápláléktól, vonakodva ugyan, de elkezd önállóan gondolkodni - és ez a gondolkodás, hadd emlékeztessem rá, eredeti és ezért értékes eredményeket hozhat.


----------



## kildus002 (2011 Május 6)

Érdekes dolog a boszorkányság (...). A világon mindenütt fellelhető, csak eltérő formákban.


----------



## kildus002 (2011 Május 6)

Mégis azt mondom neked, sétálj a nap fényében, a felhők alatt, a holdas éjszakákon. Amit ott érzel, az ugyan nem mérhető, de boldoggá tesz.


----------



## kildus002 (2011 Május 6)

Ebben az országban (...) az emberek nem tudják értékelni a reggeleket. A vekker erőszakos hangjára ébrednek, amely úgy vágja ketté az álmukat, mint a fejszecsapás, és azon nyomban belevetik magukat az örömtelen lótás-futásba. Hát mondja, miféle nap lesz az, amelyik ilyen erőszakos módon kezdődik! Mi vár azokra az emberekre, akiket az ébresztőóra minden áldott reggel kisebbfajta elektrosokkal térít magukhoz! Napról napra egyre jobban hozzászoknak az erőszakhoz, és egyre jobban elszoknak az örömtől. Higgye el nekem, hogy az emberek magatartását a reggeleik szabják meg.


----------



## kildus002 (2011 Május 6)

Élj! Beszélj! Gondolkozz, tevékenykedj! Néha hallgass zenét is... (...) Nézelődj, hatódj meg! Nevess sokat, de néha sírj is! (...) Akkor leszel igazán az, akinek én szerettelek!


----------



## kildus002 (2011 Május 6)

Ha egy dühödt pillanatban türelmet tanúsítasz, száznapi bánattól menekülsz meg.


----------



## kildus002 (2011 Május 6)

A dühös nő (...) mindig többet szokott mondani a kelleténél, s ennélfogva néha hasznot húzhat belőle egy meggondolt férfiú, aki megőrzi a nyugalmát.


----------



## kildus002 (2011 Május 6)

Szóval ez a szeretet - gondolja a kutya, és könnyes lesz a szeme, és alázattal csóválja a farkát. Hogy vár valakit az ember, és nem törődik semmi mással, a saját életével sem törődik, csak vár valakit, aki nem is biztos, hogy jönni fog.


----------



## kildus002 (2011 Május 6)

Légy türelmes mindenkihez, de leginkább magadhoz.


----------



## kildus002 (2011 Május 6)

Az igazi várakozás pedig nem egyéb, mint szüntelen átváltozás. Aki elkezd várni, nem egészen ugyanaz, mint akihez a várt eredmény elérkezik. Vagyis nem a várakozás tárgya változik meg az időben, hanem mi magunk.


----------



## kildus002 (2011 Május 6)

A felismerés nem más, mint egy olyan kirakójáték, melynél nem tudjuk előre, hány darabból áll majd. És csak akkor nyerjük meg a játékot, ha a teljes mozaik összeállt.


----------



## kildus002 (2011 Május 6)

Na, azt hiszem, befejeztem!


----------



## kildus002 (2011 Május 6)

További szép napot mindenkinek!


----------



## makett1513 (2011 Május 6)

Szeretnek letolteni egy konyvet...ezert irok...1


----------



## makett1513 (2011 Május 6)

Szeretnek letolteni egy konyvet...ezert irok...2


----------



## makett1513 (2011 Május 6)

Szeretnek letolteni egy konyvet...ezert irok...3


----------



## makett1513 (2011 Május 6)

Szeretnek letolteni egy konyvet...ezert irok...4


----------



## makett1513 (2011 Május 6)

Szeretnek letolteni egy konyvet...ezert irok...5


----------



## makett1513 (2011 Május 6)

Szeretnek letolteni egy konyvet...ezert irok...6


----------



## makett1513 (2011 Május 6)

Szeretnek letolteni egy konyvet...ezert irok...7


----------



## makett1513 (2011 Május 6)

Szeretnek letolteni egy konyvet...ezert irok...8


----------



## makett1513 (2011 Május 6)

Szeretnek letolteni egy konyvet...ezert irok...9


----------



## makett1513 (2011 Május 6)

Szeretnek letolteni egy konyvet...ezert irok...10


----------



## kader (2011 Május 6)

meg van 10


----------



## kader (2011 Május 6)

nem,csak 8


----------



## kader (2011 Május 6)

meg 7 uzenetet kell kuldeni


----------



## kader (2011 Május 6)

mar csak hat


----------



## kader (2011 Május 6)

mar csak 5


----------



## Moebius (2011 Május 6)

:..:


----------



## kader (2011 Május 6)

mar csak 4


----------



## kader (2011 Május 6)

mar csak 3


----------



## kader (2011 Május 6)

jo, lassan vege


----------



## kader (2011 Május 6)

utolso


----------



## makett1513 (2011 Május 6)

Szeretnek letolteni egy konyvet...ezert irok...11


----------



## makett1513 (2011 Május 6)

Szeretnek letolteni egy konyvet...ezert irok...12


----------



## makett1513 (2011 Május 6)

Szeretnek letolteni egy konyvet...ezert irok...13


----------



## makett1513 (2011 Május 6)

Szeretnek letolteni egy konyvet...ezert irok...14


----------



## makett1513 (2011 Május 6)

Szeretnek letolteni egy konyvet...ezert irok...15


----------



## makett1513 (2011 Május 6)

Szeretnek letolteni egy konyvet...ezert irok...16


----------



## makett1513 (2011 Május 6)

Szeretnek letolteni egy konyvet...ezert irok...17


----------



## makett1513 (2011 Május 6)

Szeretnek letolteni egy konyvet...ezert irok...18


----------



## makett1513 (2011 Május 6)

Szeretnek letolteni egy konyvet...ezert irok...19


----------



## makett1513 (2011 Május 6)

Szeretnek letolteni egy konyvet...ezert irok...20....utolso...
Mostantol csak normalis hozzaszolas.


----------



## Metalfanatic (2011 Május 6)

Kösz Kati Anyó a linket!


----------



## Metalfanatic (2011 Május 6)

üdv. mindenkinek


----------



## Metalfanatic (2011 Május 6)

már csak 10 hozzászólás kell


----------



## Metalfanatic (2011 Május 6)

hogy tag legyek


----------



## Metalfanatic (2011 Május 6)

8


----------



## Metalfanatic (2011 Május 6)

7


----------



## Metalfanatic (2011 Május 6)

6


----------



## Metalfanatic (2011 Május 6)

5


----------



## Metalfanatic (2011 Május 6)

4


----------



## Metalfanatic (2011 Május 6)

3


----------



## Metalfanatic (2011 Május 6)

2


----------



## Metalfanatic (2011 Május 6)

ígérem ezentúl csak értelmeset írok vagy semmit


----------



## Metalfanatic (2011 Május 6)

kösz még1x!


----------



## kapitanyjudit (2011 Május 6)

Nagyon szép minták!


----------



## Thunderbolt77 (2011 Május 6)

1


----------



## Thunderbolt77 (2011 Május 6)

2


----------



## Thunderbolt77 (2011 Május 6)

3


----------



## Thunderbolt77 (2011 Május 6)

4


----------



## Thunderbolt77 (2011 Május 6)

5


----------



## Thunderbolt77 (2011 Május 6)

6


----------



## Thunderbolt77 (2011 Május 6)

7


----------



## Thunderbolt77 (2011 Május 6)

8


----------



## Thunderbolt77 (2011 Május 6)

9


----------



## Thunderbolt77 (2011 Május 6)

10


----------



## Thunderbolt77 (2011 Május 6)

11


----------



## Thunderbolt77 (2011 Május 6)

12


----------



## Thunderbolt77 (2011 Május 6)

13


----------



## Thunderbolt77 (2011 Május 6)

14


----------



## Thunderbolt77 (2011 Május 6)

15


----------



## Ametiszt11 (2011 Május 6)

Hali újra itt vagyok.


----------



## Thunderbolt77 (2011 Május 6)

16


----------



## Ametiszt11 (2011 Május 6)

A számolással is telnek az üzik?


----------



## Ametiszt11 (2011 Május 6)

13 már megvan


----------



## Thunderbolt77 (2011 Május 6)

17


----------



## Ametiszt11 (2011 Május 6)

még 6 üzenet


----------



## Thunderbolt77 (2011 Május 6)

18
Remélem igen )


----------



## Ametiszt11 (2011 Május 6)

unom ezeket a ...semmi üzeneteket írni


----------



## Thunderbolt77 (2011 Május 6)

19


----------



## Ametiszt11 (2011 Május 6)

eddig jól állsz, már 18??


----------



## Thunderbolt77 (2011 Május 6)

20
én is


----------



## Ametiszt11 (2011 Május 6)

sőt lassan elérted!


----------



## Thunderbolt77 (2011 Május 6)

a 2 napot viszont muszáj kivárni


----------



## Ametiszt11 (2011 Május 6)

már csak kettő hiányzik


----------



## Thunderbolt77 (2011 Május 6)

túl is teljesítettem a tervet


----------



## Ametiszt11 (2011 Május 6)

azzal már megvagyok, csak a 20 hozzászólásom hiányzik!!!


----------



## Ametiszt11 (2011 Május 6)

hiányzott, mert nekem is megvan!!!! Léptem is, és este visszanézek, remélem akkor már aktív leszek! Neked meg türelmet a 2 naphoz! hali


----------



## Thunderbolt77 (2011 Május 6)

csá


----------



## rysy (2011 Május 6)

üdv Egerből


----------



## rysy (2011 Május 6)

8


----------



## rysy (2011 Május 6)

helló mindenkinek


----------



## rysy (2011 Május 6)

igyekszem összeszedni a húsz hozzászólást


----------



## rysy (2011 Május 6)

nem egyszerű...


----------



## rysy (2011 Május 6)

még így sem...


----------



## rysy (2011 Május 6)

de nem adom fel...


----------



## rysy (2011 Május 6)

már csak kilenc kell...


----------



## rysy (2011 Május 6)

miért nem elég tíz???


----------



## rysy (2011 Május 6)

mindent egy könyvért...


----------



## rysy (2011 Május 6)

remélem még meg lesz mire oda jutok, hogy....


----------



## rysy (2011 Május 6)

letölthetek....


----------



## rysy (2011 Május 6)

4


----------



## rysy (2011 Május 6)

ja az 5 lett volna, ez a 4


----------



## rysy (2011 Május 6)

3


----------



## rysy (2011 Május 6)

kettőőőőőőőőő


----------



## rysy (2011 Május 6)

és egy....juhéééé


----------



## rysy (2011 Május 6)

még egyet a biztonság kedvéért


----------



## cyraxx (2011 Május 6)

Korán reggel útrakeltem


----------



## cyraxx (2011 Május 6)

Se nem ittam, se nem ettem


----------



## cyraxx (2011 Május 6)

Tarisznya húzza a vállam


----------



## cyraxx (2011 Május 6)

Térdig kopott már a lábam


----------



## cyraxx (2011 Május 6)

Bejártam a fél világot


----------



## cyraxx (2011 Május 6)

Láttam sok-sok szép virágot


----------



## cyraxx (2011 Május 6)

De a legszebbre most találtam


----------



## cyraxx (2011 Május 6)

Hogy megöntözzem, alig vártam


----------



## cyraxx (2011 Május 6)

Szabad?


----------



## cyraxx (2011 Május 6)

Húsvét ünnepének második reggelén


----------



## cyraxx (2011 Május 6)

Jól tudják az magok, miért jöttem ide én


----------



## cyraxx (2011 Május 6)

Gyorsan hát elébem, százszorszép leányok


----------



## cyraxx (2011 Május 6)

Illatos rózsavizet hagy öntözzek rátok


----------



## cyraxx (2011 Május 6)

Aztán nyugodt szívvel indulhatok tovább


----------



## cyraxx (2011 Május 6)

Ha cserébe kapok sok-sok piros tojást


----------



## cyraxx (2011 Május 6)

Szabad-e locsolni?


----------



## cyraxx (2011 Május 6)

Zöld erdőben jártam


----------



## cyraxx (2011 Május 6)

Kék ibolyát láttam


----------



## cyraxx (2011 Május 6)

El akart hervadni...


----------



## cyraxx (2011 Május 6)

Bonts má' egy sört!


----------



## cyraxx (2011 Május 6)

Hehh


----------



## mydy (2011 Május 6)

koszonom


----------



## mydy (2011 Május 6)

*koszonom *

koszonom


----------



## mydy (2011 Május 6)

*huha*



Edinka-edinka írta:


> Amikor a vízre hó hull: csendre csend esik.



en is ilyenre gondoltam


----------



## mydy (2011 Május 6)

rysy írta:


> helló mindenkinek



tudvalevoleges ez a dolog nekunk


----------



## mydy (2011 Május 6)

Edinka-edinka írta:


> A dolgok élete olyan, mint a vágtató ló: nincs mozdulat, amely ne hozna változást.



nem hittuk ezt amikor megjelent frici , meg akkor sem ...


----------



## mydy (2011 Május 6)

cyraxx írta:


> Ha cserébe kapok sok-sok piros tojást



legalabb hitelesen kozbeszolt amiatt a sok felhalmozodott dolog miaatt


----------



## mydy (2011 Május 6)

zati105 írta:


> 13vagyok



en meg majdnem a triplaja  hahahahha


----------



## mydy (2011 Május 6)

zati105 írta:


> 15vagyokallforlav



ugyanmar gyerekek azt hittem itt sehogy sem jon ossze ez a sok ....


----------



## mydy (2011 Május 6)

fancyboy írta:


> mindenki volt kezdő,ugye?



gondolhatod , mikor en te o arrol a teruletrol erkezett szinten


----------



## mydy (2011 Május 6)

Cool2222 írta:


> Vagy 22?
> 
> 
> Bocsi még hat mp...



tokod amibe belerakhatod a nehezekedet .


----------



## mydy (2011 Május 6)

zati105 írta:


> 18alányomértmndent



szinrelepett az aldozat es a tettes is


----------



## mydy (2011 Május 6)

kata30 írta:


> 11



telhetetlen volt lett es sikerult kibillentenie a fonokot is


----------



## mydy (2011 Május 6)

KriszTom írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Nagyon örülök, hogy ilyen segítőkész mindenki ezen a fórumon!
> Már most megszerettem!



jo kis bulit csaphattatok veluk asszem


----------



## mydy (2011 Május 6)

Sárközi István írta:


> a törvények



kerdezd ki oket , tudjak


----------



## mydy (2011 Május 6)

makett1513 írta:


> Szeretnek letolteni egy konyvet...ezert irok...19



en is mint te


----------



## bgpress (2011 Május 6)

*Király*

Elég hosszú kell legyen


acsosa írta:


> Végre egy hasonszőrű...


----------



## nsl (2011 Május 6)

szeretnék könyveket letölteni, ezért gyorsan essünk túl rajta


----------



## nsl (2011 Május 6)

1


----------



## nsl (2011 Május 6)

2


----------



## nsl (2011 Május 6)

3


----------



## nsl (2011 Május 6)

még 20 másodpercet is kell várni...


----------



## nsl (2011 Május 6)

4


----------



## nsl (2011 Május 6)

ez így elég hosszú lesz


----------



## nsl (2011 Május 6)

de nem baj, holnap megyek síelni


----------



## nsl (2011 Május 6)

5


----------



## nsl (2011 Május 6)

6


----------



## Brannagh (2011 Május 6)

sziasztok


----------



## nsl (2011 Május 6)

közben az ember megfőzi a vacsorát


----------



## Brannagh (2011 Május 6)

9


----------



## Brannagh (2011 Május 6)

10


----------



## Brannagh (2011 Május 6)

11


----------



## Brannagh (2011 Május 6)

12


----------



## Brannagh (2011 Május 6)

13


----------



## Brannagh (2011 Május 6)

14


----------



## Brannagh (2011 Május 6)

15


----------



## Brannagh (2011 Május 6)

16


----------



## Brannagh (2011 Május 6)

17


----------



## Brannagh (2011 Május 6)

18


----------



## Brannagh (2011 Május 6)

19


----------



## Brannagh (2011 Május 6)

és végre 20


----------



## Brannagh (2011 Május 6)

múúúkoggy!!


----------



## lricsi (2011 Május 6)

1


----------



## nsl (2011 Május 6)

ami nem is volt annyira ehetetlen


----------



## nsl (2011 Május 6)

10


----------



## lricsi (2011 Május 6)

2


----------



## nsl (2011 Május 6)

még 6


----------



## Gabus55 (2011 Május 6)

beszámolo én is húszig


----------



## nsl (2011 Május 6)

még 5


----------



## Gabus55 (2011 Május 6)

sziasztok!!!!


----------



## nsl (2011 Május 6)

szia, te is számolsz?


----------



## Gabus55 (2011 Május 6)

nekem még 17


----------



## nsl (2011 Május 6)

nekem már csak 3-ig kell


----------



## Gabus55 (2011 Május 6)

igen


----------



## fifa07 (2011 Május 6)

Sziasztok! Új tag vagyok, valamilyen téma?


----------



## Gabus55 (2011 Május 6)

akkor használjuk ki


----------



## lricsi (2011 Május 6)

3


----------



## nsl (2011 Május 6)

hát, itt mindenki számol, szóval szerintem számoljál te is


----------



## Gabus55 (2011 Május 6)

csak írni kell 20x


----------



## nsl (2011 Május 6)

még 1


----------



## lricsi (2011 Május 6)

Szia!Nekem is téma gondom van!


----------



## Gabus55 (2011 Május 6)

akkor még 12


----------



## Gabus55 (2011 Május 6)

nem kell téma csak írj


----------



## lricsi (2011 Május 6)

4


----------



## Gabus55 (2011 Május 6)

bármit bármiről


----------



## lricsi (2011 Május 6)

5


----------



## nsl (2011 Május 6)

még mindig kell írni egy üzenetet, hát tessék


----------



## lricsi (2011 Május 6)

6


----------



## Gabus55 (2011 Május 6)

közben figyelem a jégkorong VB eredményeit


----------



## lricsi (2011 Május 6)

7


----------



## lricsi (2011 Május 6)

8


----------



## lricsi (2011 Május 6)

9


----------



## Gabus55 (2011 Május 6)

Szlovákia -Csehország 1:1


----------



## lricsi (2011 Május 6)

10


----------



## Brannagh (2011 Május 6)

????


----------



## Gabus55 (2011 Május 6)

10


----------



## lricsi (2011 Május 6)

11


----------



## lricsi (2011 Május 6)

12


----------



## lricsi (2011 Május 6)

13


----------



## Gabus55 (2011 Május 6)

7


----------



## lricsi (2011 Május 6)

14


----------



## csabessz93 (2011 Május 6)

*1*

1


----------



## lricsi (2011 Május 6)

15


----------



## Gabus55 (2011 Május 6)

*SWEDEN* FRANCE *3*-0


----------



## csabessz93 (2011 Május 6)

*2*

2


----------



## lricsi (2011 Május 6)

16


----------



## fifa07 (2011 Május 6)

Sziasztok! Valaki??


----------



## Gabus55 (2011 Május 6)

még nem elég?


----------



## lricsi (2011 Május 6)

17


----------



## csabessz93 (2011 Május 6)

3


----------



## Gabus55 (2011 Május 6)

még 5


----------



## lricsi (2011 Május 6)

18


----------



## Gabus55 (2011 Május 6)

de már csak 4


----------



## csabessz93 (2011 Május 6)

4


----------



## lricsi (2011 Május 6)

19


----------



## lricsi (2011 Május 6)

20:d


----------



## Gabus55 (2011 Május 6)

három a magyar igazság


----------



## Gabus55 (2011 Május 6)

ez a 19


----------



## Gabus55 (2011 Május 6)

huuuúúúú de jó


----------



## csabessz93 (2011 Május 6)

5


----------



## csabessz93 (2011 Május 6)

6


----------



## nsl (2011 Május 6)

még mindig nem elég!


----------



## csabessz93 (2011 Május 6)

7


----------



## csabessz93 (2011 Május 6)

8


----------



## csabessz93 (2011 Május 6)

9


----------



## csabessz93 (2011 Május 6)

10


----------



## csabessz93 (2011 Május 6)

11


----------



## csabessz93 (2011 Május 6)

12


----------



## csabessz93 (2011 Május 6)

13


----------



## csabessz93 (2011 Május 6)

14


----------



## csabessz93 (2011 Május 6)

15


----------



## csabessz93 (2011 Május 6)

16


----------



## 4Béla (2011 Május 6)

Szép napot!


----------



## csabessz93 (2011 Május 6)

17


----------



## 4Béla (2011 Május 6)

Még mindig szép az idő.


----------



## csabessz93 (2011 Május 6)

18


----------



## 4Béla (2011 Május 6)

Azért a 10. is legyen meg.


----------



## csabessz93 (2011 Május 6)

19


----------



## csabessz93 (2011 Május 6)

20


----------



## 4Béla (2011 Május 6)

Neked meg 20.csabessz.


----------



## vinnaine.eva (2011 Május 6)

1


----------



## vinnaine.eva (2011 Május 6)

2


----------



## vinnaine.eva (2011 Május 6)

3


----------



## vinnaine.eva (2011 Május 6)

4


----------



## vinnaine.eva (2011 Május 6)

5


----------



## czpeti (2011 Május 6)

*Üdvözlet*

Üdv. mindenkinek!:..:


----------



## zius (2011 Május 6)

Mi 5?


----------



## czpeti (2011 Május 6)

Na akkor jöjjön a második


----------



## czpeti (2011 Május 6)

És a 3


----------



## zius (2011 Május 6)

Helló


----------



## czpeti (2011 Május 6)

4, nehogy morcos légy


----------



## czpeti (2011 Május 6)

Hello Zius!


----------



## czpeti (2011 Május 6)

Nekem is 5


----------



## czpeti (2011 Május 6)

Már 6


----------



## vinnaine.eva (2011 Május 6)

6


----------



## vinnaine.eva (2011 Május 6)

7


----------



## vinnaine.eva (2011 Május 6)

8


----------



## vinnaine.eva (2011 Május 6)

9


----------



## vinnaine.eva (2011 Május 6)

10


----------



## vinnaine.eva (2011 Május 6)

11


----------



## vinnaine.eva (2011 Május 6)

12


----------



## vinnaine.eva (2011 Május 6)

13


----------



## vinnaine.eva (2011 Május 6)

14


----------



## vinnaine.eva (2011 Május 6)

15


----------



## vinnaine.eva (2011 Május 6)

16


----------



## vinnaine.eva (2011 Május 6)

17


----------



## vinnaine.eva (2011 Május 6)

18


----------



## vinnaine.eva (2011 Május 6)

19


----------



## vinnaine.eva (2011 Május 6)

20


----------



## vinnaine.eva (2011 Május 6)

21


----------



## vinnaine.eva (2011 Május 6)

22


----------



## vinnaine.eva (2011 Május 6)

23


----------



## szuomi (2011 Május 6)

1, sziasztok


----------



## szuomi (2011 Május 6)

2, üdv Pestről


----------



## szuomi (2011 Május 6)

3, még


----------



## szuomi (2011 Május 6)

4, sok


----------



## szuomi (2011 Május 6)

5, van


----------



## szuomi (2011 Május 6)

6, hátra


----------



## szuomi (2011 Május 6)

7, mire


----------



## szuomi (2011 Május 6)

8, meglesz


----------



## szuomi (2011 Május 6)

9, a


----------



## szuomi (2011 Május 6)

10, 20


----------



## szuomi (2011 Május 6)

11, hozzászólás


----------



## szuomi (2011 Május 6)

12, hogy


----------



## szuomi (2011 Május 6)

13, végre


----------



## szuomi (2011 Május 6)

14, letölthessem


----------



## szuomi (2011 Május 6)

15, a


----------



## szuomi (2011 Május 6)

16, hőn


----------



## szuomi (2011 Május 6)

17, áhított


----------



## szuomi (2011 Május 6)

18, Egy vezér gyermekkora c.


----------



## szuomi (2011 Május 6)

19, novellát


----------



## szuomi (2011 Május 6)

20, Jean-Paul Sartre-tól.


----------



## Petruska96 (2011 Május 7)

Sziasztok


----------



## Petruska96 (2011 Május 7)

Nekem még csak a 4.


----------



## Petruska96 (2011 Május 7)

Még csak 5!


----------



## Petruska96 (2011 Május 7)

Mikor kezdted?


----------



## Petruska96 (2011 Május 7)

A 2 napot mindenképpen meg kell várni? 7


----------



## senter (2011 Május 7)

már 1


----------



## senter (2011 Május 7)

jelen- 2


----------



## senter (2011 Május 7)

jelen-3


----------



## senter (2011 Május 7)

jelen-4


----------



## senter (2011 Május 7)

jelen-5


----------



## senter (2011 Május 7)

jelen-6


----------



## senter (2011 Május 7)

jelen-7


----------



## senter (2011 Május 7)

jelen-8


----------



## senter (2011 Május 7)

jelen-9


----------



## senter (2011 Május 7)

jelen-10


----------



## senter (2011 Május 7)

jelen-11


----------



## senter (2011 Május 7)

jelen-12


----------



## senter (2011 Május 7)

jelen-13


----------



## senter (2011 Május 7)

jelen-14


----------



## senter (2011 Május 7)

jelen-15


----------



## senter (2011 Május 7)

jelen-16


----------



## senter (2011 Május 7)

jelen-17


----------



## senter (2011 Május 7)

jelen-18


----------



## senter (2011 Május 7)

jelen-19


----------



## senter (2011 Május 7)

jelen-20


----------



## senter (2011 Május 7)

jelen-ráadás 21


----------



## senter (2011 Május 7)

biztonságból 22


----------



## senter (2011 Május 7)

három a magyar igazság 23


----------



## nszilvia20 (2011 Május 7)

Kedves Forumtarsak !! Itt a forumon talaltam kifestos lapokat amelyek a Csilingel a gyongyvirag cimu vershez hasznalhato, es most sajnos nem kapom !! Nem tudnatok nekem segiteni !! Fontos es surgos lenne!! Elore is koszonom .


----------



## zozoot (2011 Május 7)

helló


----------



## piros55 (2011 Május 7)

*Jó reggelt !*


----------



## zozoot (2011 Május 7)

igen 1


----------



## zozoot (2011 Május 7)

igen 2


----------



## zozoot (2011 Május 7)

igen 3


----------



## zozoot (2011 Május 7)

igen 4


----------



## zozoot (2011 Május 7)

igen 5


----------



## zozoot (2011 Május 7)

igen 6


----------



## zozoot (2011 Május 7)

igen 7


----------



## zozoot (2011 Május 7)

igen 8


----------



## zozoot (2011 Május 7)

igen 9


----------



## zozoot (2011 Május 7)

igen 10


----------



## zozoot (2011 Május 7)

igen 11


----------



## zozoot (2011 Május 7)

igen 12


----------



## zozoot (2011 Május 7)

igen 13


----------



## zozoot (2011 Május 7)

igen 14


----------



## zozoot (2011 Május 7)

igen 15


----------



## zozoot (2011 Május 7)

igen 16


----------



## zozoot (2011 Május 7)

igen 17


----------



## zozoot (2011 Május 7)

igen 18


----------



## zozoot (2011 Május 7)

igen 19


----------



## zozoot (2011 Május 7)

Szép napot


----------



## kksavas (2011 Május 7)

üdvözlök mindenkit!


----------



## Kisandi74 (2011 Május 7)

Szép napot!


----------



## Kisandi74 (2011 Május 7)

Húszból három az tizenhét.


----------



## Kisandi74 (2011 Május 7)

Tizenhat...


----------



## Kisandi74 (2011 Május 7)

Nem, nem. Eltévesztettem (néha szóba állok magammal...) Tehát akkor az előzővel együtt öt volt, akkor most ezzel együtt hat lesz. Húszból hat az tizennégy. Azt hiszem, így már helyes...


----------



## Kisandi74 (2011 Május 7)

... tizenhárom...


----------



## Kisandi74 (2011 Május 7)

...tizenkettő...


----------



## Kisandi74 (2011 Május 7)

...tizenegy...


----------



## Kisandi74 (2011 Május 7)

Lehet ez visszafelé? 
Tíz - tíz, tiszta víz, ha nem tiszta, vidd vissza, majd a szamár megissza.


----------



## Kisandi74 (2011 Május 7)

Kilenc, kis Ferenc.


----------



## Kisandi74 (2011 Május 7)

Nyolc, üres a polc.


----------



## Kisandi74 (2011 Május 7)

Hét, zsemlét süt a pék.
(Ezt biztosan nem így tudtam, nem tudom hogy volt, de nem így, de mivel nem jutott eszembe, utánanéztem, nem baj, így is jó.)


----------



## Kisandi74 (2011 Május 7)

Hat, hasad a pad.
(Nahát, az ÉN hasam???!)


----------



## nagybea (2011 Május 7)

sziasztok


----------



## nagybea (2011 Május 7)

volt vagy 20 üzenetem, most meg csak 7 van... szóval most kezdhetem elölről


----------



## Kisandi74 (2011 Május 7)

Öt, megérett a tök.


----------



## Kisandi74 (2011 Május 7)

Négy, hová mégy?


----------



## Kisandi74 (2011 Május 7)

Három, te vagy az én párom.


----------



## Kisandi74 (2011 Május 7)

Kettő, csipkebokor vessző.


----------



## Kisandi74 (2011 Május 7)

Egy, megérett a meggy.


----------



## Kisandi74 (2011 Május 7)

Hurrá, ez a huszadik hozzászólásom!


----------



## planet2012 (2011 Május 7)

10


----------



## planet2012 (2011 Május 7)

11


----------



## planet2012 (2011 Május 7)

17


----------



## planet2012 (2011 Május 7)

13


----------



## planet2012 (2011 Május 7)

szombat


----------



## planet2012 (2011 Május 7)

5:27


----------



## planet2012 (2011 Május 7)

11:27


----------



## planet2012 (2011 Május 7)

meg 6


----------



## planet2012 (2011 Május 7)

5


----------



## planet2012 (2011 Május 7)

4


----------



## planet2012 (2011 Május 7)

3


----------



## planet2012 (2011 Május 7)

2


----------



## planet2012 (2011 Május 7)

koszontem, tovabbi szep napot, mindenkinek!!


----------



## Tigress (2011 Május 7)

Hol is tartok?


----------



## Tigress (2011 Május 7)

Ez a 13.


----------



## Tigress (2011 Május 7)

14.


----------



## Vagosz (2011 Május 7)

Sziasztok! gyúrok a 20-ra!


----------



## Vagosz (2011 Május 7)

Most a 19-re


----------



## Vagosz (2011 Május 7)

Amíg meg nem unom


----------



## Vagosz (2011 Május 7)

Időm van! 2 nap.


----------



## loopez (2011 Május 7)

Köszi ;-)


----------



## loopez (2011 Május 7)

szombat


----------



## loopez (2011 Május 7)

Holnap vasárnap ;-)


----------



## loopez (2011 Május 7)

Holnapután hétfő


----------



## loopez (2011 Május 7)

Már csak tizenhat


----------



## loopez (2011 Május 7)

Kitartás


----------



## loopez (2011 Május 7)

jó lenne belehúzni már


----------



## loopez (2011 Május 7)

Én már 2010-ben regisztráltam


----------



## loopez (2011 Május 7)

Úgyhogy már csak a 12 hozzászólás hiányzik


----------



## Vagosz (2011 Május 7)

igen...


----------



## loopez (2011 Május 7)

Bocs, 11


----------



## loopez (2011 Május 7)

kezdek belefáradni


----------



## loopez (2011 Május 7)

de már túl vagyok a felén


----------



## loopez (2011 Május 7)

már csak nyolc


----------



## loopez (2011 Május 7)

Remélem eddig jól számoltam


----------



## loopez (2011 Május 7)

Ha minden jól ment akkor már csak 6


----------



## loopez (2011 Május 7)

Na adok egy ötöst


----------



## loopez (2011 Május 7)

Így a vége felé már izzad a tenyerem


----------



## loopez (2011 Május 7)

Lehet hogy elszúrtam?


----------



## loopez (2011 Május 7)

Mindegy van időm


----------



## loopez (2011 Május 7)

páros


----------



## loopez (2011 Május 7)

páratlan


----------



## loopez (2011 Május 7)

Ez itt a finálé!


----------



## loopez (2011 Május 7)

Azt hiszem túl is szaladtam


----------



## loopez (2011 Május 7)

De megvan köszönöm!


----------



## Vagosz (2011 Május 7)

Azigen!


----------



## Vagosz (2011 Május 7)

Mindent, csak szépen megfontoltan.


----------



## Moebius (2011 Május 7)

:..:


----------



## haparanda (2011 Május 7)

kiss


Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


----------



## haparanda (2011 Május 7)

üdvözlet kúláról...


----------



## Poenlelovoke (2011 Május 7)

Szép Jó napot kívánok! Sziasztok! Köszönöm a lehetőséget, hogy könnyebben csatlakozhatok!


----------



## Poenlelovoke (2011 Május 7)




----------



## Moebius (2011 Május 7)

:..:


----------



## Poenlelovoke (2011 Május 7)

"A barátság olyan, mint a mese, ha hiszünk benne, van."
Sipkay Barna


----------



## hellomi2 (2011 Május 7)

Üdv!


----------



## Poenlelovoke (2011 Május 7)

"Mosolyunkban meghitt bizalom fénylett. (...) Ilyenkor szinte az volt az érzésem: talán csak a kezemet kellene kinyújtanom a boldogság felé, hogy ezentúl soha többé ne engedjem el – de soha nem tettem meg, mert várni akartam, amíg egyszer Gertrudon is megpillantom a szenvedély és a vágyakozás jelét. Ő azonban egyenletesen lélegzett, s nem látszott rajta, hogy változásra vágyna, sőt gyakran úgy tűnt nekem, mintha szinte kérne, hogy fel ne kavarjam néma összhangunkat."
Hermann Hesse


----------



## Poenlelovoke (2011 Május 7)

"A legtöbb, amit a barátomért tehetek, hogy a barátja vagyok. Nincs vagyonom, hogy másként segítsem. És ha tudja, hogy boldog és elégedett vagyok a barátságával, nem is akar más viszonzást."
Henry David Thoreau


----------



## Poenlelovoke (2011 Május 7)

"Nem az a fontos, hogy nézünk ki, hanem hogy hol a helyünk a legjobb barátunk életében. A barátok azért választják egymást, mert éppen akkor éppen olyan emberre van szükségük."
Cecelia Ahern


----------



## Poenlelovoke (2011 Május 7)

"A remény fura dolog. A világ legcinikusabb embere sem képes teljesen kiölni magából. A remény apró szikraként ott lapul mindenkinek az elméjében, s arra vár, hogy az első szellőre fellángoljon."
Jill Barnett


----------



## Poenlelovoke (2011 Május 7)

"A csodák nem mások, mint mesék, amelyekbe mindannyian belekapaszkodunk, azt kívánva, bár igazak volnának."
Dan Brown


----------



## Poenlelovoke (2011 Május 7)

" Hol lehetsz? Ha te már látsz engem,
ne hagyj itt, mint hallgatag virágok.
Újra kérlek, nyílj ki közelemben
s szólalj meg, ha közeledben járok.
(...)
Csak remélem türelmetlenkedve,
hogy te már a nyomom megtaláltad,
s csillag-hosszan élsz, hogy életedbe
én is mindenképpen eltaláljak." 

Lászlóffy Aladár


----------



## Poenlelovoke (2011 Május 7)

"Képes leszek szeretni minden szeretetlenség fölött,
Adni akkor is, ha mindentől megfosztanak;
Örömmel dolgozni minden akadály ellenére;
Kinyújtani a kezem még a legnagyobb magányban és elhagyatottságban is;
Felszárítani a könnyeimet akkor is, ha zokogok;
És hinni akkor is, ha nem hisznek bennem."
Paulo Coelho


----------



## Poenlelovoke (2011 Május 7)

"Minden pillanatban ott a lehetőség az újra, a szebbre, a magasabb rendűre. Mindenkor én döntöm el, meglátom-e a pillanatban a benne rejlő végtelen lehetőséget."
Tisch Ferenc


----------



## Poenlelovoke (2011 Május 7)

"A mosollyal az ember fényt gyújthat önmagában. Reménnyel töltheti el a lényét, és ezt a reményt másokra is átsugározhatja."
Tisch Ferenc


----------



## Poenlelovoke (2011 Május 7)

"A mosollyal az ember fényt gyújthat önmagában. Reménnyel töltheti el a lényét, és ezt a reményt másokra is átsugározhatja." 

Tisch Ferenc


----------



## Poenlelovoke (2011 Május 7)

Még egy-két szépség és megvan!


----------



## Poenlelovoke (2011 Május 7)

"A csodák megóvnak bennünket a valóság bénító hatásától."
Jodi Lynn Picoult


----------



## hellomi2 (2011 Május 7)

Üdv mindenki


----------



## hellomi2 (2011 Május 7)

JÓ ez a fórum


----------



## hellomi2 (2011 Május 7)

Bár nem Kanadában élek...


----------



## hellomi2 (2011 Május 7)

Mindjárt én is keresek valami frappáns idézetet...


----------



## Poenlelovoke (2011 Május 7)

"A hit az, hogy bízunk valamiben. És ha már úgy látszik, hogy semmi sem maradt, amiben bízhatunk, akkor is bízunk magában a hitben, ami tovább lelkesít."
Eric Knight


----------



## hellomi2 (2011 Május 7)

*Két dolog végtelen: az univerzum, és az emberi hülyeség, bár az előbbiben nem vagyok biztos 
*


----------



## hellomi2 (2011 Május 7)

Te mire gyűjtesz Poénlelövőke?


----------



## hellomi2 (2011 Május 7)

"Szeretem a Kinder tojást, csak a sárgáját nehéz lenyelni"


----------



## hellomi2 (2011 Május 7)

A bank olyan intézmény, amely pénzt ad kölcsön, ha be tudod bizonyítani, hogy nincs rá szükséged.


----------



## hellomi2 (2011 Május 7)

A bűn az, amit szívesen elkövetünk, de másoknak igen nehezen bocsátunk meg.


----------



## hellomi2 (2011 Május 7)

A gondolkodás a lehető legkeményebb munka, valószínűleg azért gyakorolják olyan kevesen. (Henry Ford)


----------



## hellomi2 (2011 Május 7)

A gyáva az, aki veszély esetén, a lábaival gondolkodik. (Vető József)


----------



## hellomi2 (2011 Május 7)

"Ne törődjél semmivel, egyél zsemlét kiflivel."


----------



## hellomi2 (2011 Május 7)

Tévedni emberi dolog, a másikra kenni még emberibb.


----------



## hellomi2 (2011 Május 7)

Több ezer telefonszámot tudok fejből, csak azt nem tudom melyik kié


----------



## hellomi2 (2011 Május 7)

A munka pontos definíciója: amit nem csinálunk szívesen. (Karinthy Frigyes)


----------



## hellomi2 (2011 Május 7)

A barát az az ember, aki teljesen önzetlenül árt neked.


----------



## hellomi2 (2011 Május 7)

Mindenki a saját baklövéseit hívja tapasztalatnak. (Oscar. Wilde).


----------



## Poenlelovoke (2011 Május 7)

Szia hellomi2! Majd ha igazán bejutok az oldalra, akkor az ovisaimnak gyűjtök sok mindent innen az oldalról. Nagyon jó dolgok vannak fenn.  Te vagy az első ember, aki nem kérdezett rá, hanem kitalálta, hogy mit jelent a Poenlelovoke név.  Szép napot neked!


----------



## hellomi2 (2011 Május 7)

A bigámia az, ha valakinek eggyel több felesége van. A monogámia ugyanez. (Oscar Wilde)


----------



## Poenlelovoke (2011 Május 7)

A titoktartás egy olyan szilárd halmazállapotú anyag, amely alkoholban oldódik.


----------



## Poenlelovoke (2011 Május 7)

A sikerhez vezető út karbantartás miatt zárva.


----------



## Poenlelovoke (2011 Május 7)

Ha rám jön a tanulhatnék, beülök egy csendes sarokba, és megvárom, amíg elmúlik!


----------



## Poenlelovoke (2011 Május 7)

Annyira tettre kész vagyok, hogy a nevem valójában ige kellene, hogy legyen.


----------



## Poenlelovoke (2011 Május 7)

További szép napot mindenkinek!


----------



## Mancocka (2011 Május 7)

**

Még 19


----------



## Mancocka (2011 Május 7)

**

Szép napot! (18)


----------



## Mancocka (2011 Május 7)

**

Majót túráztunk a Gödöllői dombságban.


----------



## Mancocka (2011 Május 7)

**

A párom és a fiam a 13-as távon ment.


----------



## Mancocka (2011 Május 7)

**

Én a 20-ason.


----------



## Mancocka (2011 Május 7)

**

Ők is szépen kiléptek.


----------



## Mancocka (2011 Május 7)

**

Én a túra elején összeismerkedtem két szintén 20-as távot menő túrázóval.


----------



## Mancocka (2011 Május 7)

**

Akikkel sikerült egymást "húzva" nagyon jó tempót menni.


----------



## Mancocka (2011 Május 7)

**

Eredetileg egy kb. 5 km/órás tempót terveztem.


----------



## Mancocka (2011 Május 7)

**

Ehhez képest már az első ellenőrző pontra 6.8 km/órás átlaggal értünk.


----------



## Mancocka (2011 Május 7)

**

A másodikra még mindig 6 körüli tempóban értünk el.


----------



## Mancocka (2011 Május 7)

**

A harmadikig sikerült az emelkedő ellenére megtartani ezt a tempót.


----------



## Mancocka (2011 Május 7)

**

A harmadik és a negyedik közt egy picit lassultunk.


----------



## Mancocka (2011 Május 7)

**

Aztán az a negyedik után volt egy gyönyörű lejtős/erdős szakasz, ahol
jó alaposan megtoltuk a tempót.


----------



## Mancocka (2011 Május 7)

**

Az ötödik és menet közbeni utolsó pont


----------



## Mancocka (2011 Május 7)

**

egy szép hosszú rét túlsó végén volt.


----------



## Mancocka (2011 Május 7)

**

A réten több szett méhkaptár is ki volt rakva.


----------



## Mancocka (2011 Május 7)

**

Mert a környéken éppen repce virágzás van.


----------



## Mancocka (2011 Május 7)

**

A tisztáson volt még egy juhnyáj és egy akol is.


----------



## Mancocka (2011 Május 7)

**

Itt láttunk 4 kutyát és egy loncsos szép nagy kandur macskát is.


----------



## Mancocka (2011 Május 7)

**

Az ötödik pont után szendvicseztünk, ittunk, majd több csapatnyi embert megelőzve 6 km/órás átlaggal 3,5 órás szintidővel értünk be a célba, nagyjából a páromékkal egy időben.


----------



## Mancocka (2011 Május 7)

Köszönöm!


----------



## brigit11215 (2011 Május 7)

koszi


----------



## Arnyek2011 (2011 Május 7)

usse kavics itt vagyok,


----------



## Bendediver (2011 Május 7)

Szevasztok!


----------



## Bendediver (2011 Május 7)

16.


----------



## Bendediver (2011 Május 7)

17.


----------



## Bendediver (2011 Május 7)

Még három


----------



## Bendediver (2011 Május 7)

19.


----------



## Bendediver (2011 Május 7)

Húsz!!! Nehezen gyütt össze Kicsit meg is izzadtam.


----------



## spenotka (2011 Május 7)

*ba*

ba


----------



## ttani (2011 Május 7)

halligalli, mi újság?


----------



## Tigress (2011 Május 7)

15


----------



## Tigress (2011 Május 7)

16


----------



## Tigress (2011 Május 7)

17


----------



## Tigress (2011 Május 7)

18


----------



## Tigress (2011 Május 7)

Utolsó előtti!


----------



## ttani (2011 Május 7)

Köszönöm Melitta a lehetőséget...


----------



## ttani (2011 Május 7)

Kicsit meglepődtem, hogy ilyesmit kérnek :S


----------



## ttani (2011 Május 7)

De ahogy látom ezzel nemcsak én vagyok így


----------



## Tigress (2011 Május 7)

Megvan a 20. !!!!


----------



## ttani (2011 Május 7)

És ennek kifejezetten örülök


----------



## cseppcsaj (2011 Május 7)

lassan ideje elkezdeni a gyűjtögetést


----------



## cseppcsaj (2011 Május 7)

de hol van még a vége


----------



## szabo65 (2011 Május 7)

Jelen


----------



## szabo65 (2011 Május 7)

Jelen még mindig


----------



## rpetra (2011 Május 7)

Én is itt vagyok!


----------



## midicsabi (2011 Május 8)

*köszönöm*



Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg



kiss


----------



## midicsabi (2011 Május 8)

*köszönöm én is*



ttani írta:


> És ennek kifejezetten örülök


kisskiss


----------



## midicsabi (2011 Május 8)

*köszönöm még egyszer*



midicsabi írta:


> kiss



köszike


----------



## siloka (2011 Május 8)

hello


----------



## siloka (2011 Május 8)

Köszi-


----------



## siloka (2011 Május 8)




----------



## siloka (2011 Május 8)

Köszi


----------



## siloka (2011 Május 8)

Én is.


----------



## siloka (2011 Május 8)

Köszi.


----------



## bocsiovi (2011 Május 8)

*sajnálom*

Mindenkitől elnézést kérek, akit megbántottam akaratlanul is a 20 "hozzászólásommal"!
Sajnálom! Igazán nem akartam senki lelkivilágába belegázolni! Kicsit tréfásra vettem a dolgot, látom, nem kellett volna! Ettől függetlenül én is egy nagyon jó, lelkiismeretes óvó néni vagyok, sok hasznos anyagot tudtam volna feltölteni én is mások segítségére. Őszintén sajnálom, hogy, csak a negatívum jött le, abból, amit írtam!
Meggyőződésem, hogy nem ezt érdemeltem!
További jó munkát kívánok mindenkinek, és sok-sok vidámságot, ami ehhez a munkához elengedhetetlen.
Úgy érzem, nekem már nincs itt keresni valóm, pedig, csak "kínomban" írtam pont ezt a 20-at.Ráadásul kaptam olyan üzenetet is, hogy, ha az ABC-t írom be betűnként az is jó. Sajnos, későn olvastam el.
Azért nem hiszem, hogy olyan nagyot "vétkeztem", ennek ellenére nagyon bánt.
Üdv. mindenkinek


----------



## kislimpy (2011 Május 8)

köszönet a köszönetér


----------



## thomaswalker (2011 Május 8)

Sziasztok! Király már csak 19 hozzászólás kell!


----------



## thomaswalker (2011 Május 8)

Vicc:
Az öreg székely a kapu előtti kispadon ül, mellette fekszik egy kutya. Arra megy egy turista és megkérdezi az öreget:
- Bátyám, nem harap a kutyája?
- Nem harap az.
A turista meg akarja simogatni a kutyát, az meg egyből beleharap.
- Miért mondta, hogy nem harap? Majdnem letépte a kezemet!
- Ez nem az én kutyám.


----------



## thomaswalker (2011 Május 8)

Kapufeliratok:

Ne félj a kutyától! Ha csengetés nélkül jössz be, előbb lőlek le, minthogy a kutya megharapna.

A kutyák szabadon mozognak.
Ön szabadon dönt.

Az egyik, a farkaskutya veszélyes. A másiktól meg még én is félek.

Amputációt és alakformálást vállalok. Próbáld ki, gyere be csengetés nélkül!


----------



## kisharkaly (2011 Május 8)

Sziasztok!


----------



## kisharkaly (2011 Május 8)

Nagyon örülök, hogy végre rátaláltam erre a fórumra.


----------



## kisharkaly (2011 Május 8)

Már kétszer is megcsináltam a 20 hozzászólást.


----------



## kisharkaly (2011 Május 8)

De eddig sikertelenül.


----------



## kisharkaly (2011 Május 8)

Remélem most SIKERÜLNI FOG: )))


----------



## thomaswalker (2011 Május 8)

Idézet:
"A legfontosabb dolgokat a legnehezebb elmondani. Ha ezekről beszélsz, nevetségesnek érzed magad, hiszen szavakba öntve összezsugorodnak - amíg a fejedben vannak, határtalannak tűnnek, de kimondva jelentéktelenné válnak. Ám azt hiszem, többről van itt szó. A legfontosabb dolgok túl közel lapulnak ahhoz a helyhez, ahol a lelked legféltettebb titkai vannak eltemetve, irányjelzőként vezetnek a kincshez, amit az ellenségeid oly szívesen lopnának el. S ha mégis megpróbálsz beszélni róluk, a hallgatóságtól csak furcsálló tekinteteket kapsz cserébe, egyáltalán nem értenek meg, nem értik, miért olyan fontos ez neked, hogy közben majdnem sírva fakadsz. És szerintem ez a legrosszabb. Amikor a titok nem miattad marad titok, hanem mert nincs, aki megértsen." /Stephen King/


----------



## thomaswalker (2011 Május 8)

Idézet:
"A legfontosabb dolgokat a legnehezebb elmondani. Ha ezekről beszélsz, nevetségesnek érzed magad, hiszen szavakba öntve összezsugorodnak - amíg a fejedben vannak, határtalannak tűnnek, de kimondva jelentéktelenné válnak. Ám azt hiszem, többről van itt szó. A legfontosabb dolgok túl közel lapulnak ahhoz a helyhez, ahol a lelked legféltettebb titkai vannak eltemetve, irányjelzőként vezetnek a kincshez, amit az ellenségeid oly szívesen lopnának el. S ha mégis megpróbálsz beszélni róluk, a hallgatóságtól csak furcsálló tekinteteket kapsz cserébe, egyáltalán nem értenek meg, nem értik, miért olyan fontos ez neked, hogy közben majdnem sírva fakadsz. És szerintem ez a legrosszabb. Amikor a titok nem miattad marad titok, hanem mert nincs, aki megértsen." /Stephen King/


----------



## Bampa (2011 Május 8)

hahó!


----------



## thomaswalker (2011 Május 8)

The world will never be the same once you've seen it through the eyes of Forrest Gump.


----------



## Bampa (2011 Május 8)

amúgy ha megköszönöm, akkor az hozzászólának számít?


----------



## Bampa (2011 Május 8)

Sziasztok! Bocs ha baromságokat irok,


----------



## Bampa (2011 Május 8)

de szeretnék minél hamarabb túllennia 20on.


----------



## Bampa (2011 Május 8)

unatkozommicsinájjak


----------



## Bossika (2011 Május 8)

*Csak ne úgy váljunk felnőtté, hogy szép lassan magunkba zárkózunk, mert vannak dolgok amikről beszélni kell, a sok majdnem mély társalgásból már nem áll közel az ember az elhidegüléshez.*


----------



## Bampa (2011 Május 8)

ez asszem a 7edik


----------



## Bampa (2011 Május 8)

8


----------



## Bampa (2011 Május 8)

9


----------



## Bampa (2011 Május 8)

10:d


----------



## Bampa (2011 Május 8)

11:55:


----------



## Bampa (2011 Május 8)

12


----------



## Bampa (2011 Május 8)

13


----------



## Bampa (2011 Május 8)

14


----------



## Bampa (2011 Május 8)

15


----------



## Bampa (2011 Május 8)

16...huuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## Bampa (2011 Május 8)

17


----------



## Bampa (2011 Május 8)

18kiss


----------



## Bampa (2011 Május 8)

19:razz::razz:


----------



## thomaswalker (2011 Május 8)

ERROR 404 - Az internet elfogytott, Ön elérte az utolsó oldalt. Nincs több
link, jópofa kép, ingyen zene,Facebook,pornográfia


----------



## Bampa (2011 Május 8)

20:34::34:


----------



## thomaswalker (2011 Május 8)

Piros ajtó,piros kaszni
az én babám
szeret...engem!


----------



## thomaswalker (2011 Május 8)

Két pont közt a legrövidebb út a távolság!


----------



## thomaswalker (2011 Május 8)

Nem a győzelem, hanem a fontos!


----------



## thomaswalker (2011 Május 8)

Ön Dönt,iszik vagy vezet,de egyszerre a hármat ne csinálja!


----------



## thomaswalker (2011 Május 8)

A mohának mindig a déli oldala fás.


----------



## thomaswalker (2011 Május 8)

- Tanár úr! Csókoljon meg!
- Nem lehet, kisasszony. Már az se teljesen szabályos, hogy itt dugunk a tanári asztalon.


----------



## thomaswalker (2011 Május 8)

A cigánygyerek kérdezi a tanítónőt:
- Minek kell nekünk dolgozatot írnunk?
- Mert ha pofára osztályoznék, nagyon ráb***nál.


----------



## thomaswalker (2011 Május 8)

Ha még egyszer az életben szerelmes leszek, nem fogom vesztegetni az időt. Azt hittük, fiatalok vagyunk, bőven ráérünk még igazán szeretni. Szörnyű dolog így gondolkodni. Nem szabad így élni, várni a szerelemmel.


----------



## thomaswalker (2011 Május 8)

A nyuszi megkéri a malacot:
- Malacka! Kísérj haza az erdőbe, mert felek a medvétől!
- Na de nyuszi sietnem kell!
- De malacka,ne már!
- Na jó.
Az erdőben a nyuszi előre siet. A malac kérdi:
- Te nyuszi, ha félsz, mért vagy ott elöl? Nem félsz a medvétől?
- Nem mert mindig viszek neki egy malacot.


----------



## thomaswalker (2011 Május 8)

Amikor elfogadod azt, ami van, minden pillanat a legjobb. Ez a megvilágosodás. /Eckhart Tolle/


----------



## thomaswalker (2011 Május 8)

Jó: A férjeddel elhatározzátok, hogy nem lesz több gyerek.
Rossz: Nem találod a fogamzásgátló tablettáidat.
Rosszabb: A lányod felhasználta azokat.
Legrosszabb: Nem hatottak.


----------



## thomaswalker (2011 Május 8)

Jó: A fiad sokat tanul a szobájában.
Rossz: Nem tanul, hanem régi pornófilmeket néz.
Rosszabb: Te szerepelsz rajtuk.
Legrosszabb: Az osztálytársainak is kölcsönadta őket.


----------



## thomaswalker (2011 Május 8)

Jó: A fiad szerelmes.
Rossz: A szomszéd csajba.
Rosszabb: Te is.
Legrosszabb: A feleséged is.


----------



## thomaswalker (2011 Május 8)

Jó: A lányodnak elmagyarázod, hogyan születik a gyerek.
Rossz: Állandóan félbeszakít, mert ...
Rosszabb: ... folyton kijavít ...
Legrosszabb: ... és igaza van.


----------



## thomaswalker (2011 Május 8)

Jó: A lányod végre dogozik.
Rossz: Mint kurva.
Rosszabb: A munkatársaid hozzá járnak.
Legrosszabb: Több pénzt keres, mint te.


----------



## HaTa (2011 Május 8)

20 dolog, amit a nő megfigyel rajtad


----------



## HaTa (2011 Május 8)

1. Izmos karzat


----------



## HaTa (2011 Május 8)

2. A bőröd


----------



## HaTa (2011 Május 8)

3. Sziklakeménység


----------



## HaTa (2011 Május 8)

4. Felsőtest


----------



## HaTa (2011 Május 8)

5. A hátsó


----------



## HaTa (2011 Május 8)

6. Az arc ápoltsága


----------



## HaTa (2011 Május 8)

7. Közös vonások Pókemberrel


----------



## HaTa (2011 Május 8)

8. Hátsó megjelenés


----------



## HaTa (2011 Május 8)

9. Mellizmok


----------



## Edit54 (2011 Május 8)

*Köszönöm*



Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg



Sziasztok!
Remélem most nem rontok el semmit!


----------



## HaTa (2011 Május 8)

10. Te és a farmer


----------



## HaTa (2011 Május 8)

11. Aktivitás


----------



## Edit54 (2011 Május 8)

Már úgy szeretnék belépni!


----------



## HaTa (2011 Május 8)

12. Vállizmok


----------



## HaTa (2011 Május 8)

13. Agyi kapacitás


----------



## Edit54 (2011 Május 8)

"Az én anyukám, mindent tud"


----------



## HaTa (2011 Május 8)

14. Kiegészítők


----------



## Edit54 (2011 Május 8)

"Süt mákos és diós batyut"


----------



## HaTa (2011 Május 8)

15. Testalkat


----------



## HaTa (2011 Május 8)

16. Bátorság


----------



## Edit54 (2011 Május 8)

"Kocsit vezet, szőnyeget sző"


----------



## HaTa (2011 Május 8)

17. A tekintet


----------



## Edit54 (2011 Május 8)

"Talpra esett, szép, okos nő"


----------



## HaTa (2011 Május 8)

18. Pocak


----------



## HaTa (2011 Május 8)

19. A köldök


----------



## Edit54 (2011 Május 8)

"Nekem a kérés nagy szégyen"


----------



## Edit54 (2011 Május 8)

"Adjon úgy is, hogy nem kérem!"


----------



## Edit54 (2011 Május 8)

"Szeretlek, min anyját a gyermek,"


----------



## Edit54 (2011 Május 8)

"Mint fényüket a hallgatag vermek,"


----------



## Edit54 (2011 Május 8)

"Mély erdőn, ibolya virág"


----------



## Edit54 (2011 Május 8)

"Elrejt jól a boróka ág"


----------



## Edit54 (2011 Május 8)

"Minek is kell az az ág"


----------



## Edit54 (2011 Május 8)

"Gyere, tágas a világ"


----------



## Edit54 (2011 Május 8)

"Május, május, az idő csodaszép"


----------



## Edit54 (2011 Május 8)

"Nézd csak, nézd csak"


----------



## Edit54 (2011 Május 8)

"Fenn az ég, csupa kék"


----------



## Edit54 (2011 Május 8)

"Menjünk együtt"


----------



## Edit54 (2011 Május 8)

"Gyere hát szaporán"


----------



## Edit54 (2011 Május 8)

"Nótánk fújja, a fiú meg a lány"


----------



## Edit54 (2011 Május 8)

Azt hiszem meg van a 20!


----------



## pitya76 (2011 Május 8)

Ide válaszoltam, vagy csak üzenetet írok?


----------



## pitya76 (2011 Május 8)

Úgy tudtam van már 6 hozzászólásom. Ezekkel 8 db.


----------



## pitya76 (2011 Május 8)

Ha ajánlhatok néhány filmet:

A forrás


----------



## pitya76 (2011 Május 8)

Mivel az emberek nem értékelik a jelent, nem tudják, hogyan éljék megfelelő módon.
Így egy jobb jövő után sóvárognak vagy a múltba tekintgetnek.
Goethe


----------



## pitya76 (2011 Május 8)

Nincs nyereség soha, mely másoknak kárt ne okozna.


----------



## pitya76 (2011 Május 8)

Mit sose osszál meg mással, a trón s szerelem.


----------



## pitya76 (2011 Május 8)

"A pesszimista olyan ember, akinek mindíg igaza van, de sosincs öröme benne."

(Teller Ede)


----------



## pitya76 (2011 Május 8)

A nagymamám hatvanéves korában elkezdett napi hét kilómétert gyalogolni. Most kilencvenhét, és fogalmunk sincs róla, hol a fenében lehet.


----------



## pitya76 (2011 Május 8)

Miközben ezt a levelet írom, egyik kezemben pisztoly, másikban kard.

(Falfirka)


----------



## pitya76 (2011 Május 8)

Érzékeny műszer a patikamérleg, bár van egy gyengéje: nem mutatja a mázsát.

(Falfirka)


----------



## pitya76 (2011 Május 8)

Az ígéret szép szó, de a Landwirtschaftausstellung még szebb.


----------



## pitya76 (2011 Május 8)

Kórustag voltam, amíg rá nem jöttek, honnan jön a zaj.

(falfirka)


----------



## pitya76 (2011 Május 8)

"Barátok jönnek, mennek... az ellenségek gyűlnek.

(Ismeretlen)


----------



## pitya76 (2011 Május 8)

"Az alvástól megéhezem. Az evéstől elálmosodom. Az élet szép."

(Ismeretlen)


----------



## pitya76 (2011 Május 8)

Minden nap egy alma, és elkerül az orvos. Minden nap egy fej hagyma, és mindenki.

(Ismeretlen)


----------



## pitya76 (2011 Május 8)

Azok népes táborába tartozom, akik nem tartoznak sehová.


----------



## pitya76 (2011 Május 8)

Az öntudatra ébredés: az az idegesítő időszak a szunyókálások között.

(Grafitti)


----------



## skaaask (2011 Május 8)

*1*

bu


----------



## skaaask (2011 Május 8)

*2*

bubu


----------



## skaaask (2011 Május 8)

*3*

bububu


----------



## skaaask (2011 Május 8)

*4*

bububu-bú


----------



## skaaask (2011 Május 8)

*5*

bububu-bubúúúú


----------



## pitya76 (2011 Május 8)

Két dologra kell törekednünk életünkben: először arra, hogy megszerezzük, amit akarunk,
másodszor arra, hogy élvezzük. Csak a legbölcsebb emberek érik el a másodikat.
(Dale Carnegie: Sikerkalauz II.)


----------



## pitya76 (2011 Május 8)

Bemegy a részeg a templomba. Meglátja Máriát, karjaiban a kis Jézussal: - A nőnek egy sherryt, 
a gyereknek egy kakaót! - Megy tovább, meglátja Jézust a kereszten: - Az artistának egy sört!
- Benyit a gyóntatószékbe, ott ül a pap. - Te meg ha befejezted a sz.rást, szolgáld ki a vendégeket!


----------



## fodry18 (2011 Május 8)

király


----------



## fodry18 (2011 Május 8)

1


----------



## athlon (2011 Május 8)

Az élet csupa küzdelem.
Ebédig az éhséggel, ebéd után az álmossággal.


----------



## athlon (2011 Május 8)

17


----------



## athlon (2011 Május 8)

16


----------



## athlon (2011 Május 8)

15


----------



## athlon (2011 Május 8)

13


----------



## athlon (2011 Május 8)

12


----------



## athlon (2011 Május 8)

7


----------



## athlon (2011 Május 8)

5


----------



## koera11 (2011 Május 8)

111

111

111

111

222

333

111

222

444

222

333

222

111

666

111

111

666

222

1111

222


----------



## siloka (2011 Május 8)

Remek...


----------



## siloka (2011 Május 8)

Köszi


----------



## fmisi85 (2011 Május 8)

Köszöntök mindenkit Szolnokról!


----------



## fmisi85 (2011 Május 8)

Jó ez a Fórum! Örülök, hogy rátaláltam!


----------



## fmisi85 (2011 Május 8)

Köszönet mindenkinek a feltöltésekért!


----------



## debby96 (2011 Május 8)

1


----------



## debby96 (2011 Május 8)

2


----------



## debby96 (2011 Május 8)

3


----------



## debby96 (2011 Május 8)

4


----------



## debby96 (2011 Május 8)

6


----------



## debby96 (2011 Május 8)

asd


----------



## debby96 (2011 Május 8)

8


----------



## debby96 (2011 Május 8)

9


----------



## debby96 (2011 Május 8)

10


----------



## debby96 (2011 Május 8)

11


----------



## debby96 (2011 Május 8)

647


----------



## debby96 (2011 Május 8)

978


----------



## debby96 (2011 Május 8)

kjl


----------



## debby96 (2011 Május 8)

fh


----------



## debby96 (2011 Május 8)

áklé


----------



## debby96 (2011 Május 8)

17


----------



## debby96 (2011 Május 8)

18


----------



## debby96 (2011 Május 8)

19


----------



## debby96 (2011 Május 8)

20


----------



## debby96 (2011 Május 8)

254


----------



## macipoci (2011 Május 8)

Szép napot!


----------



## macipoci (2011 Május 8)

2


----------



## macipoci (2011 Május 8)

3


----------



## macipoci (2011 Május 8)

4


----------



## macipoci (2011 Május 8)

4


----------



## macipoci (2011 Május 8)

5


----------



## rkatus (2011 Május 8)

Hi


----------



## rkatus (2011 Május 8)

1


----------



## rkatus (2011 Május 8)




----------



## rkatus (2011 Május 8)

5


----------



## rkatus (2011 Május 8)

222222


----------



## rkatus (2011 Május 8)

Szép napunk van


----------



## rkatus (2011 Május 8)

Hajrá Forma 1!!!


----------



## rkatus (2011 Május 8)

8


----------



## rkatus (2011 Május 8)

9


----------



## macipoci (2011 Május 8)

6


----------



## rkatus (2011 Május 8)

10


----------



## rkatus (2011 Május 8)

11 Na már csak a fele van hátra....


----------



## rkatus (2011 Május 8)

12


----------



## rkatus (2011 Május 8)

13


----------



## macipoci (2011 Május 8)

7


----------



## rkatus (2011 Május 8)

14


----------



## rkatus (2011 Május 8)

15


----------



## rkatus (2011 Május 8)

16


----------



## rkatus (2011 Május 8)

17


----------



## rkatus (2011 Május 8)

18


----------



## rkatus (2011 Május 8)

19


----------



## rkatus (2011 Május 8)

20


----------



## rkatus (2011 Május 8)

21 Ez kell még?


----------



## ttani (2011 Május 8)

thomaswalker írta:


> Idézet:
> "A legfontosabb dolgokat a legnehezebb elmondani. Ha ezekről beszélsz, nevetségesnek érzed magad, hiszen szavakba öntve összezsugorodnak - amíg a fejedben vannak, határtalannak tűnnek, de kimondva jelentéktelenné válnak. Ám azt hiszem, többről van itt szó. A legfontosabb dolgok túl közel lapulnak ahhoz a helyhez, ahol a lelked legféltettebb titkai vannak eltemetve, irányjelzőként vezetnek a kincshez, amit az ellenségeid oly szívesen lopnának el. S ha mégis megpróbálsz beszélni róluk, a hallgatóságtól csak furcsálló tekinteteket kapsz cserébe, egyáltalán nem értenek meg, nem értik, miért olyan fontos ez neked, hogy közben majdnem sírva fakadsz. És szerintem ez a legrosszabb. Amikor a titok nem miattad marad titok, hanem mert nincs, aki megértsen." /Stephen King/



ez nagyon tetszik


----------



## macipoci (2011 Május 8)

8


----------



## macipoci (2011 Május 8)

9


----------



## macipoci (2011 Május 8)

10


----------



## macipoci (2011 Május 8)

11


----------



## macipoci (2011 Május 8)

12


----------



## macipoci (2011 Május 8)

13


----------



## macipoci (2011 Május 8)

14


----------



## macipoci (2011 Május 8)

15


----------



## macipoci (2011 Május 8)

16


----------



## macipoci (2011 Május 8)

17


----------



## macipoci (2011 Május 8)

18


----------



## macipoci (2011 Május 8)

19


----------



## ttani (2011 Május 8)

végülis számolgatással is el lehet ütni ezt a 20 hozzászólást


----------



## ttani (2011 Május 8)

amúgy tudja valaki hogy miért van erre szükség?


----------



## ttani (2011 Május 8)

mármint hogy ennyit kell hozzászólni


----------



## ttani (2011 Május 8)

mert az okés hogy figyelik ki mennyire aktív


----------



## ttani (2011 Május 8)

meg hogy milyen időközönként jelentkezik be


----------



## ttani (2011 Május 8)

de ezt a hozzászólásos dolgot nem értem :S


----------



## ttani (2011 Május 8)

ugyanakkor tök jó, hogy valaki gondolt az újonnan érkezettekre


----------



## ttani (2011 Május 8)

és megnyitotta ezt a témát


----------



## ttani (2011 Május 8)

nekem még tetszik is


----------



## istvan62 (2011 Május 8)

koszonom


----------



## ttani (2011 Május 8)

ide bármit le lehet írni ami eszébe jut az embernek


----------



## ttani (2011 Május 8)

és senki nem fog szólni hogyha csak hülyeségeket írogat be az ember


----------



## istvan62 (2011 Május 8)

nekem is


----------



## ttani (2011 Május 8)

mint pl. én


----------



## ttani (2011 Május 8)

istvan62 írta:


> nekem is



ugye milyen tök jó?


----------



## ttani (2011 Május 8)

ezért csak hálás lehetek Neked, drága Melitta 
köszi szépen, hogy lehetővé tetted nekünk a 20 hozzászólás megszerzését 
köszi,köszi,köszi...


----------



## istvan62 (2011 Május 8)

*Erdemes megnezni*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SerojccAe1U


----------



## ttani (2011 Május 8)

köszi,kösziiiiii,kösziiiiiiiiiii


----------



## istvan62 (2011 Május 8)

igy van


----------



## istvan62 (2011 Május 8)

nagyon szep


----------



## istvan62 (2011 Május 8)

nyugodjon bekeben


----------



## istvan62 (2011 Május 8)

nekem is


----------



## istvan62 (2011 Május 8)

en is


----------



## lukjud (2011 Május 8)

Köszi


----------



## lukjud (2011 Május 8)

köszi 2


----------



## istvan62 (2011 Május 8)

engem nem


----------



## lukjud (2011 Május 8)

köszi 3


----------



## istvan62 (2011 Május 8)

bizonyara


----------



## lukjud (2011 Május 8)

kösz 4


----------



## lukjud (2011 Május 8)

köszi 5


----------



## lukjud (2011 Május 8)

köszi 6


----------



## istvan62 (2011 Május 8)

gratulalok


----------



## lukjud (2011 Május 8)

köszi 7


----------



## istvan62 (2011 Május 8)

es szep napot


----------



## lukjud (2011 Május 8)

köszi 8


----------



## istvan62 (2011 Május 8)

en pedig erre: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SerojccAe1U


----------



## lukjud (2011 Május 8)

köszi 9


----------



## lukjud (2011 Május 8)

fele


----------



## lukjud (2011 Május 8)

köszi11


----------



## lukjud (2011 Május 8)

köszi12


----------



## lukjud (2011 Május 8)

köszi13


----------



## lukjud (2011 Május 8)

köszi14


----------



## lukjud (2011 Május 8)

köszi15


----------



## lukjud (2011 Május 8)

köszi16


----------



## istvan62 (2011 Május 8)

jo szamok


----------



## lukjud (2011 Május 8)

köszi17


----------



## lukjud (2011 Május 8)

köszi18


----------



## istvan62 (2011 Május 8)

sajnos nincs


----------



## lukjud (2011 Május 8)

köszi19


----------



## lukjud (2011 Május 8)

20!!! Nagyon köszönöm!!!


----------



## istvan62 (2011 Május 8)

nagyon szepek


----------



## istvan62 (2011 Május 8)

nagyon szepek


----------



## istvan62 (2011 Május 8)

en is koszonom


----------



## istvan62 (2011 Május 8)

szerintem is


----------



## istvan62 (2011 Május 8)

koszonom


----------



## lukjud (2011 Május 8)

megvan a 20


----------



## bendecsilla (2011 Május 8)

Aranyos mese!


----------



## kildus002 (2011 Május 8)

Sziasztok! Szép napot mindenkinek!


----------



## bendecsilla (2011 Május 8)

Üdvözlök mindenkit ! Nem tudom miről irjak igy hirtelen.


----------



## bendecsilla (2011 Május 8)

Évzró műsorokat keresek ovisoknak


----------



## bendecsilla (2011 Május 8)

Kiscsoportosoknak!


----------



## bendecsilla (2011 Május 8)

Találtam is, de 20 üzenet kell a letöltéshez!


----------



## bendecsilla (2011 Május 8)

Még keresek évzáróműsort!!


----------



## bendecsilla (2011 Május 8)

Üdvözlök mindenkit ! Új tag vagyok, nem tudom miről irjak igy hirtelen.


----------



## bendecsilla (2011 Május 8)

Érdekel minden, ami gyermekekkel kapcsolatos.


----------



## bendecsilla (2011 Május 8)

Mosz ismerkedem az oldallal.


----------



## bendecsilla (2011 Május 8)

Sok érdekes dolog van rajta.


----------



## bendecsilla (2011 Május 8)

Jók a hozzászólások.


----------



## bendecsilla (2011 Május 8)

Üdvözlök mindenkit ! Új tag vagyok, Nem tudom miről irjak igy hirtelen.


----------



## bendecsilla (2011 Május 8)

Csak böngészek az oldalak között.


----------



## bendecsilla (2011 Május 8)

Érdekelnek óvodai dolgok.


----------



## bendecsilla (2011 Május 8)

Műsorok, letöltések.


----------



## bendecsilla (2011 Május 8)

Úgy látom sok minedn található ezen a honlapon.


----------



## bendecsilla (2011 Május 8)

Új tag vagyok, csak nézelődöm egyenlőre.


----------



## Jucus0032 (2011 Május 8)

Sziasztok!


----------



## bendecsilla (2011 Május 8)

Óvodai dolgok érdekelnek.


----------



## bendecsilla (2011 Május 8)

Műsorok, kifestők....


----------



## bendecsilla (2011 Május 8)

Jó a honlap, sok érdekes dolog van rajta.


----------



## Jucus0032 (2011 Május 8)

Ssajnos amíg nincs meg a 20 hozzászólás, addig nem tudok egy anyagot letölten.....i bocsi kezdem...1


----------



## Jucus0032 (2011 Május 8)

1


----------



## Jucus0032 (2011 Május 8)

4


----------



## Jucus0032 (2011 Május 8)

6


----------



## Jucus0032 (2011 Május 8)

5


----------



## Jucus0032 (2011 Május 8)

7


----------



## Jucus0032 (2011 Május 8)

8


----------



## Jucus0032 (2011 Május 8)

10


----------



## Jucus0032 (2011 Május 8)

11


----------



## Dominium (2011 Május 8)

Jelen.


----------



## Jucus0032 (2011 Május 8)

12


----------



## Jucus0032 (2011 Május 8)

13


----------



## Jucus0032 (2011 Május 8)

A gyerkőc is besegít, hogy meglegyen a 20 , de én már elvesztettem a fonalat


----------



## Jucus0032 (2011 Május 8)

14


----------



## Jucus0032 (2011 Május 8)

15


----------



## Jucus0032 (2011 Május 8)

16


----------



## Jucus0032 (2011 Május 8)

17


----------



## Jucus0032 (2011 Május 8)

18


----------



## Jucus0032 (2011 Május 8)

19


----------



## Jucus0032 (2011 Május 8)

20


----------



## Jucus0032 (2011 Május 8)

megvan


----------



## vagabunds (2011 Május 8)

Azért ez nem is olyan egyszerű.


----------



## vagabunds (2011 Május 8)

Igazából, nem is értem mire jó a 20 hozzászólás, de mivel enélkül nem lehet az oldalon keresgélni, így elfogadom.


----------



## vagabunds (2011 Május 8)

Szeretném, ha valaki felhomályosítana, mert ha azzal is elérhető, hogy számokat, vagy betűket írok, akkor?


----------



## vagabunds (2011 Május 8)

Jó lenne egyszerűbben!


----------



## palika5678 (2011 Május 8)

ó


----------



## palika5678 (2011 Május 8)

ó


----------



## palika5678 (2011 Május 8)

ó


----------



## palika5678 (2011 Május 8)

ó


----------



## palika5678 (2011 Május 8)

ó


----------



## palika5678 (2011 Május 8)

ó


----------



## palika5678 (2011 Május 8)

ó


----------



## palika5678 (2011 Május 8)

ó


----------



## palika5678 (2011 Május 8)

ó


----------



## palika5678 (2011 Május 8)

ó


----------



## palika5678 (2011 Május 8)

ó


----------



## palika5678 (2011 Május 8)

ó


----------



## palika5678 (2011 Május 8)

ó


----------



## palika5678 (2011 Május 8)

ó


----------



## palika5678 (2011 Május 8)

ó


----------



## palika5678 (2011 Május 8)

ó


----------



## palika5678 (2011 Május 8)

ó


----------



## palika5678 (2011 Május 8)

ó


----------



## palika5678 (2011 Május 8)

ó


----------



## Kiniand (2011 Május 8)

üdv


----------



## palika5678 (2011 Május 8)

ó


----------



## palika5678 (2011 Május 8)

ó


----------



## palika5678 (2011 Május 8)

ó


----------



## palika5678 (2011 Május 8)

ó


----------



## palika5678 (2011 Május 8)

ób


----------



## palika5678 (2011 Május 8)

a


----------



## palika5678 (2011 Május 8)

ah


----------



## palika5678 (2011 Május 8)

ha


----------



## palika5678 (2011 Május 8)

ámen


----------



## palika5678 (2011 Május 8)

és ez


----------



## palika5678 (2011 Május 8)

volt


----------



## palika5678 (2011 Május 8)

Május vasárnap


----------



## palika5678 (2011 Május 8)

na


----------



## Kiniand (2011 Május 8)

1


----------



## Kiniand (2011 Május 8)

kETTŐ


----------



## Kiniand (2011 Május 8)

Miért nem?


----------



## palika5678 (2011 Május 8)

hangsor


----------



## palika5678 (2011 Május 8)

szépen ragyogjatok


----------



## palika5678 (2011 Május 8)

top 101


----------



## palika5678 (2011 Május 8)

k


----------



## palika5678 (2011 Május 8)

Dt


----------



## palika5678 (2011 Május 8)

lénapló?


----------



## palika5678 (2011 Május 8)

képek


----------



## palika5678 (2011 Május 8)

Róbert


----------



## palika5678 (2011 Május 8)

itt a vége...


----------



## palika5678 (2011 Május 8)

öi


----------



## palika5678 (2011 Május 8)

egy gondolat


----------



## palika5678 (2011 Május 8)

ha IKU


----------



## palika5678 (2011 Május 8)

csak


----------



## xerxesza (2011 Május 8)

Pukk, akkor 1, asszem.


----------



## xerxesza (2011 Május 8)

xerxesza írta:


> Pukk, akkor 1, asszem.



És kettő.


----------



## xerxesza (2011 Május 8)

xerxesza írta:


> És kettő.



3, de így mi értelme?


----------



## xerxesza (2011 Május 8)

xerxesza írta:


> 3, de így mi értelme?



4, vagy egyáltalán mi értelme?


----------



## xerxesza (2011 Május 8)

xerxesza írta:


> 4, vagy egyáltalán mi értelme?



5, mert most ideírok 20 ilyen hülyeséget.


----------



## xerxesza (2011 Május 8)

xerxesza írta:


> 5, mert most ideírok 20 ilyen hülyeséget.



Termelem a rengeteg felesleges bitet 6


----------



## xerxesza (2011 Május 8)

xerxesza írta:


> Termelem a rengeteg felesleges bitet 6



Aztán senkinek semmi haszna belőle.


----------



## xerxesza (2011 Május 8)

xerxesza írta:


> Aztán senkinek semmi haszna belőle.



Merthogy ezt kis is hagyhatnánk. 7


----------



## xerxesza (2011 Május 8)

xerxesza írta:


> Merthogy ezt kis is hagyhatnánk. 7



És már el is számoltam 9


----------



## xerxesza (2011 Május 8)

xerxesza írta:


> És már el is számoltam 9



De így féltávon már látom a fényt az alagút végén. 10.


----------



## xerxesza (2011 Május 8)

xerxesza írta:


> De így féltávon már látom a fényt az alagút végén. 10.



Remélem nem szvatás lesz, és 20 után mondja, hogy hihi, még 20  11


----------



## xerxesza (2011 Május 8)

xerxesza írta:


> Remélem nem szvatás lesz, és 20 után mondja, hogy hihi, még 20  11



Dehát mindjárt kiderül 12


----------



## xerxesza (2011 Május 8)

xerxesza írta:


> Dehát mindjárt kiderül 12



Vagy beborul, muhahaha 13


----------



## xerxesza (2011 Május 8)

xerxesza írta:


> Vagy beborul, muhahaha 13



Kanadában is esik az eső?


----------



## xerxesza (2011 Május 8)

xerxesza írta:


> Kanadában is esik az eső?



Mert itt jó vacak idő van 15, aszem


----------



## xerxesza (2011 Május 8)

xerxesza írta:


> Mert itt jó vacak idő van 15, aszem



pedig már jöhetne a tavasz. 16.


----------



## xerxesza (2011 Május 8)

xerxesza írta:


> pedig már jöhetne a tavasz. 16.



Vagyis már itt volt, csak elment. 17.


----------



## xerxesza (2011 Május 8)

xerxesza írta:


> Vagyis már itt volt, csak elment. 17.



És már csak 3! 18.


----------



## xerxesza (2011 Május 8)

xerxesza írta:


> És már csak 3! 18.



És 2. 19.


----------



## xerxesza (2011 Május 8)

xerxesza írta:


> És 2. 19.



Uccsóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóó


----------



## bendecsilla (2011 Május 8)

Smiley24 írta:


> Oviba, ovisoknak...


----------



## bendecsilla (2011 Május 8)

Sziasztok!


----------



## bendecsilla (2011 Május 8)

Már küldtem 20 üzit, mégsem tölthetek le!!!!


----------



## bendecsilla (2011 Május 8)

Miért?


----------



## bendecsilla (2011 Május 8)

Vagy egy belépés alatt 20 üzi????


----------



## bendecsilla (2011 Május 8)

De úgy látom más is csak számol


----------



## bendecsilla (2011 Május 8)

Én is kezdem!!! )


----------



## bendecsilla (2011 Május 8)

Még sok.


----------



## bendecsilla (2011 Május 8)

Még 12.


----------



## bendecsilla (2011 Május 8)

pedig ez nem értelmes!


----------



## bendecsilla (2011 Május 8)

Már csak 10.


----------



## bendecsilla (2011 Május 8)

9.


----------



## bendecsilla (2011 Május 8)

Közben 20 MP.


----------



## bendecsilla (2011 Május 8)

Már csak 7.


----------



## bendecsilla (2011 Május 8)

És 6


----------



## bendecsilla (2011 Május 8)

remélem többször nem kell ezt eljátszani???


----------



## bendecsilla (2011 Május 8)

Így nincs értelme.


----------



## bendecsilla (2011 Május 8)

Ugye?


----------



## bendecsilla (2011 Május 8)

És még 2!


----------



## bendecsilla (2011 Május 8)

Már csak 1!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bendecsilla (2011 Május 8)

És a ráadás!;-)


----------



## bendecsilla (2011 Május 8)

Miért nem tudok letölteni????????????


----------



## Metrael (2011 Május 8)

*...*

Sziasztok!


----------



## Metrael (2011 Május 8)

Új vagyok itt és


----------



## Metrael (2011 Május 8)

érdekel az ezoteria


----------



## Metrael (2011 Május 8)

és mindenféle ilyen fincsiség


----------



## Metrael (2011 Május 8)

ha valaki tud segíteni


----------



## Metrael (2011 Május 8)

esetleg ajánlani


----------



## Metrael (2011 Május 8)

ezekkel a dolgokkal


----------



## Metrael (2011 Május 8)

kapcsolatos


----------



## Metrael (2011 Május 8)

bejegyzéseket,


----------



## Metrael (2011 Május 8)

vagy csak, hogy merre keressek


----------



## Metrael (2011 Május 8)

az megköszönném


----------



## Metrael (2011 Május 8)

ja és még


----------



## Metrael (2011 Május 8)

érdekel önismeret


----------



## Rebuk (2011 Május 8)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Metrael (2011 Május 8)

önfejlesztés


----------



## Metrael (2011 Május 8)

megpróbáltam


----------



## Metrael (2011 Május 8)

nagyjából


----------



## Metrael (2011 Május 8)

értelmesen


----------



## Metrael (2011 Május 8)

kihasználni a


----------



## Metrael (2011 Május 8)

20 üzenetet


----------



## Metrael (2011 Május 8)

köszi a lehetőséget


----------



## Metrael (2011 Május 8)

voltam, leszek, jövök még


----------



## Tundy80 (2011 Május 8)

szia


----------



## Tundy80 (2011 Május 8)

sziasztok!!!


----------



## Tundy80 (2011 Május 8)

3


----------



## Tundy80 (2011 Május 8)

4


----------



## Tundy80 (2011 Május 8)

5


----------



## Tundy80 (2011 Május 8)

6


----------



## Tundy80 (2011 Május 8)

7


----------



## Tundy80 (2011 Május 8)

8


----------



## Tundy80 (2011 Május 8)

9


----------



## dozsaistvan (2011 Május 8)

értelmetlen01


----------



## dozsaistvan (2011 Május 8)

értelmetlen02


----------



## dozsaistvan (2011 Május 8)

értelmetlen03


----------



## dozsaistvan (2011 Május 8)

értelmetlen04


----------



## dozsaistvan (2011 Május 8)

értelmetlen05


----------



## dozsaistvan (2011 Május 8)

értelmetlen06


----------



## Vagosz (2011 Május 8)

no


----------



## Vagosz (2011 Május 8)

Holnap már használhatom.


----------



## dozsaistvan (2011 Május 8)

értelmetlen07


----------



## Vagosz (2011 Május 8)

ketyeg az óra


----------



## dozsaistvan (2011 Május 8)

jó neked )))))


----------



## Vagosz (2011 Május 8)

10


----------



## Vagosz (2011 Május 8)

9


----------



## Vagosz (2011 Május 8)

8


----------



## dozsaistvan (2011 Május 8)

valamit elszámoltál, mert már csak 8


----------



## dozsaistvan (2011 Május 8)

vagyis már csak 7  (de lehet, hogy mire leírom már csak 5 lesz


----------



## Vagosz (2011 Május 8)

Te csak dolgozz, le vagy maradva


----------



## Vagosz (2011 Május 8)

akkor 5


----------



## Vagosz (2011 Május 8)

....


----------



## Vagosz (2011 Május 8)

...


----------



## dozsaistvan (2011 Május 8)

az időt nem lehet ilyen gyorsan tekerni. de majd az is meg lesz


----------



## Vagosz (2011 Május 8)

..


----------



## Vagosz (2011 Május 8)

.


----------



## Vagosz (2011 Május 8)

End


----------



## dozsaistvan (2011 Május 8)

gratula


----------



## dozsaistvan (2011 Május 8)

értelmetlen13


----------



## moon70 (2011 Május 8)

kksavas írta:


> George R.R. Martin: Királyok csatája



one more drink ...


----------



## dozsaistvan (2011 Május 8)

értelmetlen14


----------



## dozsaistvan (2011 Május 8)

értelmetlen15


----------



## dozsaistvan (2011 Május 8)

értelmetlen16


----------



## dozsaistvan (2011 Május 8)

értelmetlen17


----------



## dozsaistvan (2011 Május 8)

értelmetlen18


----------



## dozsaistvan (2011 Május 8)

értelmetlen19


----------



## dozsaistvan (2011 Május 8)

ennyi


----------



## altdel (2011 Május 8)

Van egy remek sci-fi Greg Egan-től, a Karantén. Szédítő valóságba visz. Kikiálltási rá: 1 klikk.


----------



## altdel (2011 Május 8)

2 klikk


----------



## altdel (2011 Május 8)

3 klikk


----------



## altdel (2011 Május 8)

4 klikk


----------



## altdel (2011 Május 8)

5 klikk


----------



## altdel (2011 Május 8)

6 klikk


----------



## altdel (2011 Május 8)

7 klikk


----------



## altdel (2011 Május 8)

8 klikk


----------



## altdel (2011 Május 8)

9 klikk


----------



## altdel (2011 Május 8)

10


----------



## altdel (2011 Május 8)

11


----------



## altdel (2011 Május 8)

12


----------



## altdel (2011 Május 8)

13


----------



## altdel (2011 Május 8)

14


----------



## altdel (2011 Május 8)

15


----------



## altdel (2011 Május 8)

16


----------



## altdel (2011 Május 8)

17


----------



## altdel (2011 Május 8)

18


----------



## altdel (2011 Május 8)

19


----------



## altdel (2011 Május 8)

20


----------



## realTHK (2011 Május 8)

1


----------



## realTHK (2011 Május 8)

2


----------



## realTHK (2011 Május 8)

3


----------



## praki (2011 Május 8)

20


----------



## praki (2011 Május 8)

19


----------



## praki (2011 Május 8)

18


----------



## realTHK (2011 Május 8)

4


----------



## Ert (2011 Május 8)

praki írta:


> 20


 számolok én is 20


----------



## praki (2011 Május 8)

17


----------



## Ert (2011 Május 8)

ert írta:


> számolok én is 20


19


----------



## realTHK (2011 Május 8)

5


----------



## Ert (2011 Május 8)

ert írta:


> 19


18


----------



## praki (2011 Május 8)

16


----------



## Ert (2011 Május 8)

ert írta:


> 18


17:d


----------



## Ert (2011 Május 8)

ert írta:


> 17:d


16


----------



## Ert (2011 Május 8)

ert írta:


> 16


15


----------



## Ert (2011 Május 8)

ert írta:


> 15


14


----------



## Ert (2011 Május 8)

ert írta:


> 14


13


----------



## praki (2011 Május 8)

15


----------



## Ert (2011 Május 8)

ert írta:


> 13


12


----------



## Ert (2011 Május 8)

ert írta:


> 12


11


----------



## praki (2011 Május 8)

14


----------



## Ert (2011 Május 8)

ert írta:


> 11


10


----------



## Ert (2011 Május 8)

ert írta:


> 10


9


----------



## Ert (2011 Május 8)

ert írta:


> 9


8


----------



## praki (2011 Május 8)

13


----------



## Ert (2011 Május 8)

Ert írta:


> 8


7


----------



## Ert (2011 Május 8)

ert írta:


> 7


6


----------



## Ert (2011 Május 8)

ert írta:


> 6


5


----------



## praki (2011 Május 8)

12


----------



## Ert (2011 Május 8)

Ert írta:


> 5


4


----------



## Ert (2011 Május 8)

Ert írta:


> 4


3:shock: jön a célegyenes


----------



## praki (2011 Május 8)

11


----------



## Ert (2011 Május 8)

Ert írta:


> 3:shock: jön a célegyenes


2


----------



## Ert (2011 Május 8)

Ert írta:


> 2


1


----------



## Ert (2011 Május 8)

Ert írta:


> 1


Biztos ami biztos, még egy


----------



## praki (2011 Május 8)

10


----------



## realTHK (2011 Május 8)

6


----------



## realTHK (2011 Május 8)

7


----------



## realTHK (2011 Május 8)

8


----------



## realTHK (2011 Május 8)

9


----------



## realTHK (2011 Május 8)

10


----------



## realTHK (2011 Május 8)

11


----------



## realTHK (2011 Május 8)

12


----------



## realTHK (2011 Május 8)

13


----------



## realTHK (2011 Május 8)

14


----------



## praki (2011 Május 8)

9


----------



## realTHK (2011 Május 8)

15


----------



## realTHK (2011 Május 8)

16


----------



## praki (2011 Május 8)

8


----------



## realTHK (2011 Május 8)

17


----------



## hindu001 (2011 Május 8)

Köszi!


----------



## realTHK (2011 Május 8)

18


----------



## realTHK (2011 Május 8)

19


----------



## hindu001 (2011 Május 8)

köszike


----------



## hindu001 (2011 Május 8)

5


----------



## realTHK (2011 Május 8)

20


----------



## hindu001 (2011 Május 8)

6


----------



## realTHK (2011 Május 8)

21


----------



## hindu001 (2011 Május 8)

7


----------



## hindu001 (2011 Május 8)

8


----------



## hindu001 (2011 Május 8)

9


----------



## praki (2011 Május 8)

7


----------



## hindu001 (2011 Május 8)

10


----------



## hindu001 (2011 Május 8)

12


----------



## hindu001 (2011 Május 8)

13


----------



## hindu001 (2011 Május 8)

14


----------



## praki (2011 Május 8)

6


----------



## hindu001 (2011 Május 8)

15


----------



## hindu001 (2011 Május 8)

16


----------



## hindu001 (2011 Május 8)

17


----------



## hindu001 (2011 Május 8)

18


----------



## hindu001 (2011 Május 8)

19


----------



## hindu001 (2011 Május 8)

20


----------



## hindu001 (2011 Május 8)

21


----------



## hindu001 (2011 Május 8)

22


----------



## praki (2011 Május 8)

5


----------



## praki (2011 Május 8)

4


----------



## praki (2011 Május 8)

3


----------



## praki (2011 Május 8)

2


----------



## praki (2011 Május 9)

1


----------



## Vorennaal (2011 Május 9)

Mi


----------



## Vorennaal (2011 Május 9)

értelme


----------



## Vorennaal (2011 Május 9)

van


----------



## Vorennaal (2011 Május 9)

ennek


----------



## Vorennaal (2011 Május 9)

a


----------



## buste85 (2011 Május 9)

És mindezt egy Beckett versért


----------



## buste85 (2011 Május 9)

Amit pedig egy lányért ... asszem megvan a 20


----------



## 58laca (2011 Május 9)

köszi.


----------



## piros55 (2011 Május 9)

*Sziasztok !*


----------



## 58laca (2011 Május 9)

Lehet másként?


----------



## 58laca (2011 Május 9)

Sziasztok , Hello mindenkinek


----------



## 58laca (2011 Május 9)

Csak értetek.


----------



## 58laca (2011 Május 9)

Innen szép a tulsó part. Pest


----------



## 58laca (2011 Május 9)

Ennek van értelme?


----------



## 58laca (2011 Május 9)

VAn, van.


----------



## nagyasszony (2011 Május 9)

Szia Melitta! Már régóta olvasgatok itt mindenfélét, de nehéz állandó tagnak lenni, mert nem sz´´ivesen "locsogok" olyasmikröl, amiket nem ismerek.
Azért megpróbálom a 20 hozzászólást összehozni.
köszönöm


----------



## nótáskapitány (2011 Május 9)

Csatlakozom az előttem szólóhoz.


----------



## wildcat (2011 Május 9)

Szeretettelgondolok Rátok Szombathelyről.


----------



## wildcat (2011 Május 9)

Helyesbítés: Szeretettel gondolok Rátok Szombathelyről.


----------



## wildcat (2011 Május 9)

Kedves Melitta !
Örülök, hogy létre hoztad ezt a topicot. Remélem így lesz lehetőségem teljes értékű tagjává válni a Ch-nak. Annak ellenére, hogy nem szívesen fecsegnék bele bizonyos témakörökbe.


----------



## wildcat (2011 Május 9)

De most a kényszer rávisz, hogy mindenféléről írogassak csak azért, hogy részese lehessek ennek a nagyszerű közösségnek.


----------



## wildcat (2011 Május 9)

A valóság viszon az, hogy alkalmanként szeretnék hozzáférni egy-egy jó íráshoz vagy kedves zenéhez amit más oldalakon nem találhatok meg.


----------



## wildcat (2011 Május 9)

Itt viszont fontos lehet más hasonló gondolkodású, vagy hasonló érdeklődésű ember számára is.


----------



## wildcat (2011 Május 9)

Netán hasonló érzéseket vált ki másokból is egy kellemes zenei taktus.


----------



## wildcat (2011 Május 9)

S ha így lenne, bizony szívesen megosztaná ezt, eme helyen.


----------



## wildcat (2011 Május 9)

Ezzel a nagyszerű közöséggel. Itt canadahun oldalán.


----------



## wildcat (2011 Május 9)

Néha ellátogatok erre az oldalra és látom, hogy kedves emberek osztják meg gondolataikat egymással.


----------



## itsBence (2011 Május 9)

pont


----------



## wildcat (2011 Május 9)

Van úgy, hogy érzéseiket is leírják...


----------



## itsBence (2011 Május 9)

pont 20


----------



## itsBence (2011 Május 9)

pont 20 spam


----------



## wildcat (2011 Május 9)

Versek és dalok formájában tudatják a közösséggel pillanatnyi hangulatukat, érzéseiket, vágyaikat.


----------



## itsBence (2011 Május 9)

pont 20 spam hozzászólás


----------



## wildcat (2011 Május 9)

Ezekkel könnyen hasonul más ember is.


----------



## itsBence (2011 Május 9)

pont 20 spam hozzászólás kell.


----------



## wildcat (2011 Május 9)

Lehet, hogy épp megtetszik valamelyik gondolat sor vagy strófa...


----------



## itsBence (2011 Május 9)

pont 20 spam hozzászólás kell.
nem


----------



## wildcat (2011 Május 9)

Vagy tanulok egy-egy hozzászólásból, esetből...


----------



## itsBence (2011 Május 9)

pont 20 spam hozzászólás kell.
nem baj,


----------



## wildcat (2011 Május 9)

S így másként látok meg dolgokat...


----------



## itsBence (2011 Május 9)

pont 20 spam hozzászólás kell.
nem baj,


----------



## wildcat (2011 Május 9)

Másként szemlélem a világot.


----------



## wildcat (2011 Május 9)

Katalin / Anyoka volt olyan kedves, hogy küldött számomra születésnapi figyelmességet. Ennek nagyon örültem.


----------



## itsBence (2011 Május 9)

pont 20 spam hozzászólás kell.
nem baj, bár


----------



## itsBence (2011 Május 9)

pont 20 spam hozzászólás kell.
nem baj, bár sok


----------



## wildcat (2011 Május 9)

Köszönöm, hogy gondolt Rám és, hogy most itt lehet.
Köszönöm Melittának ezt a topicot.


----------



## itsBence (2011 Május 9)

pont 20 spam hozzászólás kell.
nem baj, bár sok értelmét


----------



## wildcat (2011 Május 9)

Örülök, hogy ennek a nagyszerű közösségnek immáron tagja lehetek.


----------



## itsBence (2011 Május 9)

pont 20 spam hozzászólás kell.
nem baj, bár sok értelmét nem


----------



## itsBence (2011 Május 9)

pont 20 spam hozzászólás kell.
nem baj, bár sok értelmét nem látom.


----------



## wildcat (2011 Május 9)

Nem szerettem volna csacskaságokat írni, bár gondolom ezt nem igen olvassa majd senki.


----------



## itsBence (2011 Május 9)

pont 20 spam hozzászólás kell.
nem baj, bár sok értelmét nem látom.


----------



## itsBence (2011 Május 9)

wildcat, ha sokan nem is, de néhányan biztosan elolvassák


----------



## itsBence (2011 Május 9)

ha mások nem is, a moderátorok biztosan


----------



## wildcat (2011 Május 9)

De úgy éreztem, hogy ha már íni kell, akkor (még ha szűkössen is)megosztom Veletek a gondolataimat az oldalról és a közösségről.
Hajrá Canadahun. Isten áldja a Magyarokat.
Szeretettel: wildcat


----------



## yksi (2011 Május 9)

Sajnos már nem él az e-mail címem amin volt a regisztráció


----------



## itsBence (2011 Május 9)

jó munkát nekik!


----------



## yksi (2011 Május 9)

úgyhogy most előlről kell kezdenem a 20 hozzászólást


----------



## yksi (2011 Május 9)

van néhány könyv, amit csak innen tudok megszerezni


----------



## yksi (2011 Május 9)

úgyhogy sajnos muszáj


----------



## itsBence (2011 Május 9)

yksi, az gáz. kezdheted elölről a hozzászólásokat


----------



## yksi (2011 Május 9)

meg kivárni a 2 napot


----------



## itsBence (2011 Május 9)

ráadásul várhatsz két napot is


----------



## mystasia (2011 Május 9)

Én is hasonlóképpen jártam. Új cím, új regisztráció...


----------



## yksi (2011 Május 9)

igen gáz


----------



## itsBence (2011 Május 9)

(lassú vagyok   )


----------



## yksi (2011 Május 9)

látom más is járt így


----------



## yksi (2011 Május 9)

nem baj, máris gyűlnek


----------



## yksi (2011 Május 9)

mármint a hozzászólások


----------



## yksi (2011 Május 9)

nah majd még holnap is alkotok párat sziasztok


----------



## itsBence (2011 Május 9)

lehet, hogy 21 hozzászólás kell? Már több hónapos a reg, van 20 hozzászólás és mégsem tudom letölteni amit szeretnék. Na majd most meglátom...


----------



## Buliga (2011 Május 9)

Én sajnos igen az elején tartok. De kitartás mindenkinek.


----------



## itsBence (2011 Május 9)

opssssz.
explorer böngészővel kell...
a chrome nem engedi...
ezt nem írták


----------



## Buliga (2011 Május 9)

Pedig nekem is Chrome van. Kösz, hogy szóltál


----------



## cat34 (2011 Május 9)

tipsike írta:


> Olyan büdös a szád, hogy az indiánok nyilat mérgeznének vele.
> Olyan tuskó vagy, hogy lefullad a fejedben a láncfűrész.
> Olyan egyszerű vagy, hogy a százas szög hozzád képest integrált áramkör!
> Olyan ronda vagy, hogy ha beleesel a tengerbe a cápák rászoknak a lucernára!
> Ha nekem ilyen arcom lenne, mint neked, beperelném anyámat!


 
Marhajók:lol::lol::lol:
Én a "rondaságot" úgy halottam: Olyan ronda vagy, hogy ha lemész a bányába a szén magától feljön.
Olyan ronda vagy, hogy az óvodában a gyerekek visszamaradnak a fejlődésben.


----------



## 58laca (2011 Május 9)

Köszönöm.


----------



## 58laca (2011 Május 9)

mind annyian az elején tartunk?


----------



## 58laca (2011 Május 9)

Nagyon jók a hangoskönyvek,


----------



## 58laca (2011 Május 9)

Miért 16.


----------



## Toldi_Miklós (2011 Május 9)

Sziasztok, köszönöm a lehetőséget, hogy "itt" lehetek!


----------



## 58laca (2011 Május 9)

nagyon lassan gyülik össze a husz.


----------



## 58laca (2011 Május 9)

De reménykedünk.


----------



## Toldi_Miklós (2011 Május 9)

nem is olyan könnyű összeszedni 20 hsz-t XD


----------



## 58laca (2011 Május 9)

Szuper az oldal.


----------



## 58laca (2011 Május 9)

Megvan a husz.


----------



## esszand (2011 Május 9)

Bizony nem könnyű húsz hozzászólást írni.


----------



## esszand (2011 Május 9)

De megpróbálom.


----------



## esszand (2011 Május 9)

Nem is lesz ma annyi időm, hogy ennyiszer ide írjak.


----------



## esszand (2011 Május 9)

Lassan fogom összegyűjteni, de azért menni fog.


----------



## esszand (2011 Május 9)

Nagyon jó oldalnak tűnik.


----------



## esszand (2011 Május 9)

Érdekes témákat találtam, amiket eddig csak olvasgattam.


----------



## esszand (2011 Május 9)

Ha megvan a húsz hozzászólás, már rendesen tudok levelezni is.


----------



## esszand (2011 Május 9)

Sőt megnézhetek olyan feltöltéseket, amiket eddig sajnos nem lehetett.


----------



## esszand (2011 Május 9)

No és én is tölthetek fel olyasmit, ami mást érdekelhet, nekem pedig megvan.


----------



## esszand (2011 Május 9)

Még recepteket is láttam az oldalon. Mondjuk azokat le tudtam olvasni így is .


----------



## esszand (2011 Május 9)

Rengeteg látogatója van az oldalnak, ezen el is csodálkoztam.


----------



## esszand (2011 Május 9)

Nem tűnik soknak, ennyiszer ide írni mindezért.


----------



## esszand (2011 Május 9)

Bár a regisztrálás kissé körülményesnek tűnt elsőre.


----------



## esszand (2011 Május 9)

Még nem találkoztam ilyennel, de biztosan van oka, hogy két napig várni kell pl.


----------



## esszand (2011 Május 9)

ha ezzel megvagyok új témát is írhatok.


----------



## esszand (2011 Május 9)

Ettől már csak öt hozzászólás választ el.


----------



## esszand (2011 Május 9)

Ráadásul mindig vmit kihagytam a regisztrációból, kezdhettem előröl.


----------



## esszand (2011 Május 9)

Most viszont már közel állok a teljes jogú használó titulushoz .


----------



## esszand (2011 Május 9)

Ennek örülök nagyon.


----------



## esszand (2011 Május 9)

Íme ez a huszadik hozzászólásom.


----------



## esszand (2011 Május 9)

Elvileg ezzel teljesítettem a feladatot.


----------



## esszand (2011 Május 9)

*hozzászólás*

Nem találom a többi írásom.


----------



## uhuk (2011 Május 9)

**

Szia!
Köszi a lehetőséget.


----------



## uhuk (2011 Május 9)

*2*

másodszor is köszönöm.


----------



## uhuk (2011 Május 9)

*3*

és harmadszor is.


----------



## uhuk (2011 Május 9)

*4*

ezzel már a hozzászólások egyötöde megvan


----------



## uhuk (2011 Május 9)

*5*

most meg már az egynegyede is


----------



## uhuk (2011 Május 9)

*6*

Tényleg


----------



## uhuk (2011 Május 9)

*7*

nem


----------



## uhuk (2011 Május 9)

*8*

könnyű


----------



## uhuk (2011 Május 9)

*9*

20


----------



## uhuk (2011 Május 9)

*10*

a


----------



## uhuk (2011 Május 9)

20


----------



## uhuk (2011 Május 9)

*11*

na tessék, elrontottam


----------



## uhuk (2011 Május 9)

*13*

akkor ez már a 13.


----------



## uhuk (2011 Május 9)

*14*

egész jól haladok


----------



## uhuk (2011 Május 9)

*15*

már a 3/4-e megvan


----------



## uhuk (2011 Május 9)

*16*

alig több, mint 48 óra


----------



## uhuk (2011 Május 9)

*17*

ez is megvan


----------



## uhuk (2011 Május 9)

*18*

mindjárt kész


----------



## uhuk (2011 Május 9)

*19*

ez már majdnem


----------



## uhuk (2011 Május 9)

*20*

és igen


----------



## uhuk (2011 Május 9)

*20+*

csak a biztonság kedvéért


----------



## kmarci (2011 Május 9)

gfdgdg


----------



## kmarci (2011 Május 9)

gdfgdgfd


----------



## stereotypehunter (2011 Május 9)

*1*

"[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Ide hallgasson, én feltétlenül találkozni akarok Uri Gellerrel, de meg kell mondanom, hogy elég eszem van ahhoz, hogy tudjam mennyire ostoba tudok lenni." [/FONT]" *Richard Feynman *"


----------



## benderlog (2011 Május 9)

*szeretnék*

en szeretnék


----------



## stereotypehunter (2011 Május 9)

*2*

"Már amennyiben az épelméjűség jelének vesszük, ha valakit nem hagy hidegen cselekedeteinek következménye."
(Kurt Vonnegut)


----------



## benderlog (2011 Május 9)

idegzsábanapomvolt


----------



## stereotypehunter (2011 Május 9)

*3*

".. Ha sors van, akkor nem lehetséges a szabadság, ha viszont szabadság van, akkor nincs sors, azaz hogy akkor mi magunk vagyunk a sos... " (Kertész imre)


----------



## stereotypehunter (2011 Május 9)

Miminden volt ma?


----------



## benderlog (2011 Május 9)

leteleik a 48 ora ugy is csak azt nem tudom mit irkaljak


----------



## stereotypehunter (2011 Május 9)

*4*

Nem akkor leszünk magabiztosak,ha mindig igazunk van,hanem,ha nem félünk a tévedéstől!


----------



## benderlog (2011 Május 9)

kozben tuti front atvonulas van mert asklgfzuwkgekujlsfy


----------



## stereotypehunter (2011 Május 9)

Utana is kell irkalnod?
En egy jo konyvet talaltam


----------



## benderlog (2011 Május 9)

reggel melo


----------



## stereotypehunter (2011 Május 9)

*5*

"A kétely olyan mint a só: egy kevés mindent jobbá tesz, de magában mit sem ér"


----------



## benderlog (2011 Május 9)

Szal Reggel melo, es munka utan biztosito onnan kulcsos onnan biztosito onnan anyamek onnann anyos onnan ismerosom aztan haza


----------



## stereotypehunter (2011 Május 9)

Mi jaratban erre?


----------



## stereotypehunter (2011 Május 9)

*6*

"A XIX. század legfontosabb felfedezése:
Ha megváltoztatod a beállítottságodat,meg fognak változni az életkörülményeid!" (William James)


----------



## benderlog (2011 Május 9)

a legfobb problema hogyapa kis fortyogo epeje lettem volna inkabb es morogtam volna itthon magamban


----------



## stereotypehunter (2011 Május 9)

A biztositos tema nem tunik tul szorakoztatonak :S


----------



## benderlog (2011 Május 9)

zenet szeretnek letolteni meg konyveketa prioritasi sorrend felcserelheto


----------



## stereotypehunter (2011 Május 9)

figterclub


----------



## stereotypehunter (2011 Május 9)

Kesobb is kell irogatni? mintha irtal volna vmi olyat?


----------



## stereotypehunter (2011 Május 9)

*7*

"Ha mindazt megtennénk amire képesek vagyunk,szó szerint saját magunkat is elkápráztatnánk." (Thomas Edison)


----------



## benderlog (2011 Május 9)

biztosito nem gond fizettek elhagytam a lakaskulcsom 25 ezerig teritik a zarcserét


----------



## stereotypehunter (2011 Május 9)

*8*

“Aggódj kevesebbet, reménykedj többet;
egyél kevesebbet, rágj többet;
panaszkodj kevesebbet, lélegezz többet;
beszélj kevesebbet, mondj többet;
utálkozz kevesebbet, szeress többet;
és az életben minden jó dolog a tiéd lesz.”
(svéd közmondás)


----------



## stereotypehunter (2011 Május 9)

*9*

"Idegesítenek azok az emberek,akik
nem adják a nevüket ahhoz amit 
írnak és mondanak." (Anonymus)


----------



## benderlog (2011 Május 9)

anonymusos jó


----------



## stereotypehunter (2011 Május 9)

*10*

A tudatlanságunk felismerése a bölcsesség kezdete.


----------



## benderlog (2011 Május 9)

szerintem nem en irtam -152246


----------



## stereotypehunter (2011 Május 9)

*11*

Egyszer az agyára mentem valakinek!!!
-egy napig súrolták a vért a kocsimról..... )


----------



## benderlog (2011 Május 9)

és vágtázó vadlovak gondoskodtak vasbetonrácselemek utánpótlásáról bizonytalan területeken


----------



## stereotypehunter (2011 Május 9)

*12*

„Nem elég gyönyörködni a csodálatos kertben, azt is el kell hinni, hogy tündérek laknak benne?" IN MEMORIAM Douglas Adams (1952-2001)


----------



## stereotypehunter (2011 Május 9)

sziporkázol  
ezt most kreáltad ?


----------



## stereotypehunter (2011 Május 9)

*13*

"Az igazságosság szeretet nélkül keménnyé tesz,
A hit szeretet nélkül fanatikussá tesz,
A hatalom szeretet nélkül erőszakossá tesz,
A kötelesség szeretet nélkül kedvetlenné,
A rend szeretet nélkül kicsinyessé tesz."

Lao-ce


----------



## benderlog (2011 Május 9)

de durva hogy ha osztod a sztereotipiát akkor monotipia az eredmény


----------



## benderlog (2011 Május 9)

nem douglas adams


----------



## benderlog (2011 Május 9)

az valami grafikai modszer ha jol emlekszem


----------



## stereotypehunter (2011 Május 9)

nem douglas? hogy erted?


----------



## stereotypehunter (2011 Május 9)

na ne szoviccelj


----------



## benderlog (2011 Május 9)

bar a sztereotipia is csak az olyan mint az RTL klub : homalyos a képe


----------



## stereotypehunter (2011 Május 9)

Matematkai muveltet vegezni a sztereotipiaval ? ???


----------



## stereotypehunter (2011 Május 9)

ez egy masik A sztereotipia szokták többeszámban, - típiák -nak is hívni


----------



## stereotypehunter (2011 Május 9)

Zeneket merre talaltal?
Meg nem jol tajekozodok az oldalon


----------



## benderlog (2011 Május 9)

en sem kommentelgetek hogy jojjon ossze a pont szam


----------



## benderlog (2011 Május 9)

http://canadahun.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=118


----------



## benderlog (2011 Május 9)

meg el kellene mosogatnom


----------



## benderlog (2011 Május 9)

ékezetet ne várj


----------



## benderlog (2011 Május 9)

de gyorsan


----------



## benderlog (2011 Május 9)

na ugy nez ki megvan a 20 kommentem


----------



## stereotypehunter (2011 Május 9)

Örültem a tallakozasnak  
kellemesebb volt igy ketsegtelenul mint egyedul


----------



## stereotypehunter (2011 Május 9)

Nekem menenm kell nemsokara, tobbek kozott mosogatni 
Futuramat vagod? Bender


----------



## lutzgabor (2011 Május 9)

Már küldtem 20-at, mégsem enged...


----------



## stereotypehunter (2011 Május 9)

Én esetleg ajánlom figyelmedbe ezt a konyvet nagyon erdekes elgondolkodtato
Anubis a cime
http://canadahun.com/forum/showthread.php?p=2776005#post2776005


----------



## stereotypehunter (2011 Május 9)

Letelt a 48 orad is?


----------



## stereotypehunter (2011 Május 9)

Ja mi reged van  akkor már érted


----------



## Eszter1995 (2011 Május 9)

1


----------



## Eszter1995 (2011 Május 9)

2


----------



## Eszter1995 (2011 Május 9)

4


----------



## Eszter1995 (2011 Május 9)

5


----------



## Eszter1995 (2011 Május 9)

6


----------



## Eszter1995 (2011 Május 9)

7


----------



## Eszter1995 (2011 Május 9)

8


----------



## Eszter1995 (2011 Május 9)

9


----------



## Eszter1995 (2011 Május 9)

10


----------



## Eszter1995 (2011 Május 9)

11


----------



## Eszter1995 (2011 Május 9)

12


----------



## Eszter1995 (2011 Május 9)

13


----------



## Eszter1995 (2011 Május 9)

14


----------



## Eszter1995 (2011 Május 9)

15


----------



## Petike777 (2011 Május 9)

Udv mindenkinek!


----------



## Eszter1995 (2011 Május 9)

16


----------



## Petike777 (2011 Május 9)

Utanozni foglak, Eszter. 

1


----------



## Eszter1995 (2011 Május 9)

Ne haragudj az idióta "válaszok"ért,Petike777,de épp elszámolok húszig


----------



## Petike777 (2011 Május 9)

2


----------



## Petike777 (2011 Május 9)

3


----------



## Eszter1995 (2011 Május 9)

XD Nyugodtan^^ Bárki bátran számolhat a mai világban.XD


----------



## Petike777 (2011 Május 9)

En is 20ig szamolok. Azert mondtam hogy utanozni foglak. Hogy meglegyen a 20 hozzaszolas.


----------



## bajnokpáros5 (2011 Május 9)

köszönöm


----------



## Petike777 (2011 Május 9)

6


----------



## Eszter1995 (2011 Május 9)

Oh,szóval te is arra hajtasz
Jól van És te miért? Mármint,neked is valami letöltési dolog?


----------



## Petike777 (2011 Május 9)

7


----------



## Eszter1995 (2011 Május 9)

Húsz!Halleluja!
De azért még itt maradok


----------



## Petike777 (2011 Május 9)

jaja, letoltenek
8


----------



## Petike777 (2011 Május 9)

9


----------



## Eszter1995 (2011 Május 9)

T-T
Ahhaha,mindjárt eret vágok...A két napi regisztráció az azt jelent,hogy két nap fel is kell ide jönnöm?


----------



## Petike777 (2011 Május 9)

10


----------



## Petike777 (2011 Május 9)

11
tenyleg?
en nem tudom
Te mar tegnap regisztraltal?
en meg csak ma
de gondoltam gyorsan megcsinalom a 20-at


----------



## Petike777 (2011 Május 9)

12


----------



## Petike777 (2011 Május 9)

13


----------



## Eszter1995 (2011 Május 9)

Én már vagy három hete(aztán ma jutott eszembe az oldal.XD)
De igen,szerintem két nap aktív fennlét,meg húsz hozzászólás kell,sajna.:/
Te mit szeretnél letölteni,ha kérdezhetem?


----------



## Petike777 (2011 Május 9)

14


----------



## stereotypehunter (2011 Május 9)

AZta
Tehát két különböző 24 oraban be kell jelentketni még ?  bocsi a furi fogalmazasert :d


----------



## Petike777 (2011 Május 9)

15


----------



## stereotypehunter (2011 Május 9)

No mind1, mostmár számítok rá
köszi


----------



## Petike777 (2011 Május 9)

16
zenei alapokat
elsosorban ugy keveredtem ide, hogy az Emberek: Tabortuz zenei alapjat csak itt talaltam meg letoltheto formaban egyenlore, es lattam hogy meg van egy csomo zenei alap feltoltve


----------



## Eszter1995 (2011 Május 9)

Igen,azt hiszem
Semmi baj,nekem is vannak néha olyan megnyilvánulásaim,hogy akárhogy nézed,nincs értelme.XD


----------



## Petike777 (2011 Május 9)

17 
koszi, hogy mondod, akkor holnap is feljovok hogy meglegyen a 2 nap


----------



## Petike777 (2011 Május 9)

18


----------



## Petike777 (2011 Május 9)

19
mindjart meglesz a 20
:11::11::11::11::11:


----------



## Petike777 (2011 Május 9)

20
hurra!


----------



## Petike777 (2011 Május 9)

21
csak a biztonsag kedveert


----------



## Eszter1995 (2011 Május 9)

Ügyes vagy
És miért kell az Emberek-Tábortűz zenei alapja?(Ezt aztán jól feltettem.XD)


----------



## Petike777 (2011 Május 9)

:444: hatha elszamoltam magam


----------



## Petike777 (2011 Május 9)

hat el szeretnem enekelni a dalt 
lesz egy ilyen nagyobb barati tarsasag buli es nehanyan eloadnak valamit, en erre gondoltam


----------



## Eszter1995 (2011 Május 9)

Értem.Gondoltam,hogy valami ilyesmire kell(jó duma,mi?),de inkább kérdezek
Aztán meg ne gyalázd a számot


----------



## stereotypehunter (2011 Május 9)




----------



## Petike777 (2011 Május 9)

\\m/ majd igyekszem

es Te mit akarsz letolteni?


----------



## Petike777 (2011 Május 9)

a masik kerdes hogy eljutok-e odaig egyaltalan hogy sikeruljon letolteni


----------



## norak (2011 Május 9)

*köszi*

Köszönöm a lehetőséget, fantasztikus ez a hely.


----------



## mesevár óvoda (2011 Május 9)

sziasztok


----------



## mesevár óvoda (2011 Május 9)

1


----------



## mesevár óvoda (2011 Május 9)

Sziasztok! Valakinek nincs meg véletlenül a Hófehérke és a hét törpe dramatizálása?


----------



## mesevár óvoda (2011 Május 9)

4


----------



## mesevár óvoda (2011 Május 9)

5


----------



## mesevár óvoda (2011 Május 9)

6


----------



## mesevár óvoda (2011 Május 9)

7


----------



## mesevár óvoda (2011 Május 9)

8


----------



## mesevár óvoda (2011 Május 9)

9


----------



## mesevár óvoda (2011 Május 9)

10


----------



## mesevár óvoda (2011 Május 9)

15


----------



## mesevár óvoda (2011 Május 9)

16


----------



## mesevár óvoda (2011 Május 9)

17


----------



## mesevár óvoda (2011 Május 9)

18


----------



## mesevár óvoda (2011 Május 9)

19


----------



## mesevár óvoda (2011 Május 9)

20


----------



## mesevár óvoda (2011 Május 9)

11


----------



## mesevár óvoda (2011 Május 9)

12


----------



## mesevár óvoda (2011 Május 9)

13


----------



## mesevár óvoda (2011 Május 9)

14


----------



## djgabo (2011 Május 9)

1 hozzászólás


----------



## djgabo (2011 Május 9)

két komment


----------



## djgabo (2011 Május 9)

három kismacska


----------



## valentajn (2011 Május 9)

1. sziasztok


----------



## djgabo (2011 Május 9)

négy kerék


----------



## valentajn (2011 Május 9)

2. üdv CanadaHun


----------



## djgabo (2011 Május 9)

öt, mert már unom


----------



## wias (2011 Május 9)

jelen


----------



## Zolalka (2011 Május 9)

*Tanévzáró műsorért*

Sziasztok! A következőkben 20 mondattal áldozok az oldalnak valamennyi tanévzáró műsorért. És itt köszönöm, nagyon-nagyon mindazoknak a kedves kollégáknak a segítőkészségét, önzetlenségét, akik szellemi termékükkel megajándékoznak engem, a lepukkant agyút, ki épp a temérdek tennivaló közepette tanévzáró műsort szeretne összeállítani.

Z.


----------



## valentajn (2011 Május 9)

3. látom,


----------



## djgabo (2011 Május 9)

hat a prozak


----------



## valentajn (2011 Május 9)

4. hogy sok könyv


----------



## djgabo (2011 Május 9)

8ból 1


----------



## Zolalka (2011 Május 9)

Ma hétfő van, holnap bizony már kedd. Ajjaj, rohan az idő...


----------



## djgabo (2011 Május 9)

9ből 1


----------



## valentajn (2011 Május 9)

5. található meg


----------



## valentajn (2011 Május 9)

6. olvassatok sokat


----------



## djgabo (2011 Május 9)

9999ből 9990


----------



## valentajn (2011 Május 9)

7. én is azt szeretném


----------



## djgabo (2011 Május 9)

10,mert már a felénél járok


----------



## Zolalka (2011 Május 9)

Még 18 mondat. Ja, eztán már "csak" tizenhét. Hmmm...


----------



## valentajn (2011 Május 9)

8. e-könyvolvasó rulez


----------



## djgabo (2011 Május 9)

11, 55%, ami cos sin tan függvényben elég hülyén mutat


----------



## valentajn (2011 Május 9)

9. vegyetek Ti is


----------



## djgabo (2011 Május 9)

12,mert piszkos


----------



## Zolalka (2011 Május 9)

Mit meg nem tesz az ember "lyánya"...


----------



## valentajn (2011 Május 9)

10. még a fele hátra van


----------



## djgabo (2011 Május 9)

13, ja az a péntek,ami az én napom....


----------



## djgabo (2011 Május 9)

14...éves lánnyal él....az apja


----------



## djgabo (2011 Május 9)

15,ami a rész egész 3/4 szelet tortája


----------



## Zolalka (2011 Május 9)

5. mondat: Hinnye.


----------



## valentajn (2011 Május 9)

11. és még két nap


----------



## djgabo (2011 Május 9)

16,ami kétszer annyi mint nyóc


----------



## valentajn (2011 Május 9)

12. ami bőven kibírható


----------



## djgabo (2011 Május 9)

17.....booooooriiiiiiinnnngggggg


----------



## Zolalka (2011 Május 9)

Naggyon le akarok tölteni.


----------



## valentajn (2011 Május 9)

13-án születtem


----------



## djgabo (2011 Május 9)

18 éven aluli nézőink számára nem ajánlott


----------



## djgabo (2011 Május 9)

mácsakeegymácsakeegy SAnnyiiiiii


----------



## valentajn (2011 Május 9)

14 éves vagyok, már több éve is


----------



## djgabo (2011 Május 9)

háháháháhááháháháháháháháháháháháháháh húsz


----------



## valentajn (2011 Május 9)

15 másik ember még nem tud erről


----------



## valentajn (2011 Május 9)

16 féle papírrepülőt hajtogatok


----------



## szeemee (2011 Május 9)

Szerintem ez egy


----------



## szeemee (2011 Május 9)

elég h*lye megoldás,


----------



## szeemee (2011 Május 9)

tekintve, hogy csak itt találtam


----------



## valentajn (2011 Május 9)

17 az prímszám


----------



## Zolalka (2011 Május 9)

Fel nem adom, a cél...


----------



## valentajn (2011 Május 9)

18 évesen lett jogsim


----------



## szeemee (2011 Május 9)

4 az egyik ismerős 50-ik szülinapjára


----------



## valentajn (2011 Május 9)

19 is prímszám, érdekes


----------



## szeemee (2011 Május 9)

5 egy karaoki midit


----------



## szeemee (2011 Május 9)

6 ha nem lenne jó barátom,


----------



## szeemee (2011 Május 9)

7 biztosan nem szórakoznék


----------



## szeemee (2011 Május 9)

8 ezzel itt este 7-kor, amikor


----------



## szeemee (2011 Május 9)

9 még össze kell raknom egy webáruház hiányzó képlistáját


----------



## szeemee (2011 Május 9)

10 miközben még nem vacsoráztam


----------



## szeemee (2011 Május 9)

11 és az oldallal összvissz 20x20 mp


----------



## szeemee (2011 Május 9)

12 időtartamot játszadozom el


----------



## valentajn (2011 Május 9)

20, készen vagyunk!


----------



## szeemee (2011 Május 9)

13 ugyanakkor üzenem az üzemeltetőknek, hogy ha mindezt néhány százan


----------



## szeemee (2011 Május 9)

14 csináljuk egyazon időben, akkor ne


----------



## szeemee (2011 Május 9)

15 csodálkozzanak, amikor a szerverük örökké


----------



## szeemee (2011 Május 9)

16 túlterhelt. Viszont jóhír, hogy


----------



## szeemee (2011 Május 9)

17 hamarosan mehetek vacsorázni, bár


----------



## szeemee (2011 Május 9)

18 ez még mindik kztyaf*sza, ahhoz képest, hogy ma


----------



## szeemee (2011 Május 9)

19 1,5 órát álltam az 5-ösön, hiába indultam


----------



## szeemee (2011 Május 9)

20 reggel 6-kor pestre innen a 3,14-csából


----------



## szeemee (2011 Május 9)

21 Mindenkinek kellemes estét!


----------



## Zolalka (2011 Május 9)

No, nem tudom hanyadik "hozzászólásom", klassz.


----------



## Zolalka (2011 Május 9)

Remélem, megéri a "fáradságot".


----------



## Zolalka (2011 Május 9)

Biztosan.


----------



## Zolalka (2011 Május 9)

Mentsd meg a Magyarországon élő hiúzokat!


----------



## Zolalka (2011 Május 9)

Ja, hogy 20 másodpercnek el kell telnie két hozzászólás között!?


----------



## Zolalka (2011 Május 9)

Ki tudja, hanyadik "szenvedés" ez már? Hm...


----------



## Zolalka (2011 Május 9)

Vajon...


----------



## Zolalka (2011 Május 9)

Este van már, nyolc óra...


----------



## Zolalka (2011 Május 9)

Ég a világ a boltba,


----------



## Zolalka (2011 Május 9)

Sallárom, sallárom, ég a világ a boltba.


----------



## Zolalka (2011 Május 9)

Most mérik a pántlikát, piros színű pántlikát,


----------



## Zolalka (2011 Május 9)

sallárom, sallárom, piros színű pántlikát.


----------



## Zolalka (2011 Május 9)

Jakucs Pista méreti, ...jajj, hogy is van?


----------



## Zolalka (2011 Május 9)

De jó a dió, fütyül a rigó


----------



## Zolalka (2011 Május 9)

vidám dala száll, élni jaj de jó!


----------



## Zolalka (2011 Május 9)

Gyere te rigó, itt van a dió,


----------



## Zolalka (2011 Május 9)

héja ropogós, bele csudajó.


----------



## Zolalka (2011 Május 9)

Jöttem karikán, kicsi taligán,


----------



## Zolalka (2011 Május 9)

három véka fülemüle énekel a fán.


----------



## Zolalka (2011 Május 9)

Kordé, kocogó, taligakerék,


----------



## Zolalka (2011 Május 9)

Három véka jókívánság, áldjon meg az ég.


----------



## Zolalka (2011 Május 9)

Tényleg áldja meg az ég, azokat, kik ezt az oldalt létrehozták, s azokat is, akik a tartalmához hozzájárulnak.


----------



## Zolalka (2011 Május 9)

És azokat is, akik elviselik a hússzori kényszerszövegem.


----------



## meli19 (2011 Május 9)

Sziasztok!


----------



## mnorsi (2011 Május 9)

Sziasztok!


----------



## mnorsi (2011 Május 9)

Köszönöm a segítséget


----------



## mnorsi (2011 Május 9)

jól jön


----------



## mnorsi (2011 Május 9)

Még jó, hogy nem


----------



## mnorsi (2011 Május 9)

200 hsz kell


----------



## mnorsi (2011 Május 9)

már csak 15


----------



## mnorsi (2011 Május 9)

14


----------



## mnorsi (2011 Május 9)

rém idegesítő vagyok, tudom 13


----------



## mnorsi (2011 Május 9)

12


----------



## mnorsi (2011 Május 9)

11


----------



## mnorsi (2011 Május 9)

10, tiszta víz


----------



## mnorsi (2011 Május 9)

9 ,kis Ferenc


----------



## mnorsi (2011 Május 9)

8, teli a polc


----------



## mnorsi (2011 Május 9)

7, zsemlét süt a pék


----------



## mnorsi (2011 Május 9)

6, hasad a pad


----------



## mnorsi (2011 Május 9)

5, leesett a köd


----------



## mnorsi (2011 Május 9)

4, biz' oda nem mégy


----------



## mnorsi (2011 Május 9)

3, várom a párom


----------



## mnorsi (2011 Május 9)

2, csipkebokor vessző


----------



## mnorsi (2011 Május 9)

ééés 1, megérett a meggy!


----------



## hejehuja (2011 Május 9)

végre sikerült bejelentkeznem


----------



## hejehuja (2011 Május 9)

4. zsemlét süt a pék


----------



## hejehuja (2011 Május 9)

3. te vagy az én párom


----------



## hejehuja (2011 Május 9)

Talpra magyar


----------



## hejehuja (2011 Május 9)

nem értem, időrendben pont fordítva jelennek meg a hozzászolások mint más forumokon


----------



## mnorsi (2011 Május 9)

Itt a 20.


----------



## hejehuja (2011 Május 9)

erdő mellet estvéledtem


----------



## hejehuja (2011 Május 9)

subám fejem alá tettem


----------



## hejehuja (2011 Május 9)

össze tettem két kezemet


----------



## hejehuja (2011 Május 9)

úgy kértem jó Istenemet


----------



## hejehuja (2011 Május 9)

én Istenem adjál szállást


----------



## hejehuja (2011 Május 9)

már meguntam a járkálást


----------



## hejehuja (2011 Május 9)

a járkálást a bujdosást


----------



## hejehuja (2011 Május 9)

az idegen földön lakást


----------



## hejehuja (2011 Május 9)

adjon Isten jó éjszakát


----------



## hejehuja (2011 Május 9)

küldje hozzám szent angyalát


----------



## hejehuja (2011 Május 9)

bátorítsa szívünk álmát


----------



## hejehuja (2011 Május 9)

nem lehet 5 percen belül ugyanazt a szöveget beirni
még a refrént sem


----------



## hejehuja (2011 Május 9)

Úgy látszik egyedül maradtam


----------



## hejehuja (2011 Május 9)

De már csak két hozzászolást kell irnom,


----------



## hejehuja (2011 Május 9)

Hoppá tévedtem, már csak egyet


----------



## hejehuja (2011 Május 9)

Sőt, ha jól látom egyet sem, hurrrá


----------



## nyau32 (2011 Május 10)

Olyan ronda vagy, hogy a pap vízipisztollyal keresztelt, meg, mert nem engedtek be a templomba.


----------



## Vorennaal (2011 Május 10)

semmi


----------



## Vorennaal (2011 Május 10)

értelme


----------



## Vorennaal (2011 Május 10)

nincs


----------



## Vorennaal (2011 Május 10)

ennek


----------



## Vorennaal (2011 Május 10)

a


----------



## Vorennaal (2011 Május 10)

lélekölő


----------



## Vorennaal (2011 Május 10)

baromságnak


----------



## solya128 (2011 Május 10)

hát nekem kellne húsz hozzászólás.. de szerintem már megvan mégis azt írja ki hogy nincsen.. nem értem..


----------



## solya128 (2011 Május 10)

blink182


----------



## solya128 (2011 Május 10)

wonder


----------



## solya128 (2011 Május 10)

Sweeny Tood


----------



## solya128 (2011 Május 10)

Freddy Krueger


----------



## solya128 (2011 Május 10)

fagyi


----------



## solya128 (2011 Május 10)

Supernatural


----------



## solya128 (2011 Május 10)

Eternal


----------



## solya128 (2011 Május 10)

Japan


----------



## solya128 (2011 Május 10)

Los Angeles


----------



## solya128 (2011 Május 10)

Gossip Girl


----------



## solya128 (2011 Május 10)

*Hellcats*

Hellcats


----------



## solya128 (2011 Május 10)

Vampire diaries


----------



## solya128 (2011 Május 10)

Jin


----------



## solya128 (2011 Május 10)

cats


----------



## solya128 (2011 Május 10)

Adam Sandler


----------



## solya128 (2011 Május 10)

áááááááááááááááá


----------



## solya128 (2011 Május 10)

1


----------



## solya128 (2011 Május 10)

Yellow Gold


----------



## solya128 (2011 Május 10)

Tom Delonge


----------



## solya128 (2011 Május 10)

Mark Hoppus


----------



## zsolt34 (2011 Május 10)

1valaky írta:


> szuper vagykiss


Köszi a lehetőséget


----------



## zsolt34 (2011 Május 10)

Wulfi írta:


> Köszi, Melitta! kiss


Köszi Melitta


----------



## zsolt34 (2011 Május 10)

Dehogynem, csak várd meg a választ


----------



## zsolt34 (2011 Május 10)

Rendben, kommunikáljunk


----------



## zsolt34 (2011 Május 10)

Ezzel egyet értek veled


----------



## gus4k (2011 Május 10)

Köszönöm a lehetőséget most gyűjtöm!



Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


----------



## 19550326 (2011 Május 10)

Jó, hogy van aki segít. Köszi! kiss


----------



## 19550326 (2011 Május 10)

Eleinte nem értettem.


----------



## 19550326 (2011 Május 10)

666


----------



## 19550326 (2011 Május 10)

3


----------



## 19550326 (2011 Május 10)

Nagyszerű!!!


----------



## 19550326 (2011 Május 10)

Karakó Szörcsög


----------



## Erzsébet67 (2011 Május 10)

*Üdv. mindenkinek!*

Sziasztok!!!

Örülök hogy rátaláltam erre az oldalra!!!
Szép napot mindenkinek!!!


----------



## brigit11215 (2011 Május 10)

koszi


----------



## mikkamakka06 (2011 Május 10)

haligali


----------



## mikkamakka06 (2011 Május 10)

kettő


----------



## mikkamakka06 (2011 Május 10)

három


----------



## mikkamakka06 (2011 Május 10)

már csak 17 kell


----------



## mikkamakka06 (2011 Május 10)

Isten éltesse a Pálmákat!


----------



## mikkamakka06 (2011 Május 10)

10


----------



## moon70 (2011 Május 10)

nemsokára meglesz a 20...höhö


----------



## mikkamakka06 (2011 Május 10)

én is sietek


----------



## mikkamakka06 (2011 Május 10)

túl a felén


----------



## mikkamakka06 (2011 Május 10)

egy hegy megy


----------



## mikkamakka06 (2011 Május 10)

szembejön egy másik hegy


----------



## mikkamakka06 (2011 Május 10)

ordítanak ordasok,


----------



## mikkamakka06 (2011 Május 10)

jaj, össze ne morzsoljatok!


----------



## mikkamakka06 (2011 Május 10)

én is hegy, te is hegy


----------



## mikkamakka06 (2011 Május 10)

Nekünk ugyan egyre megy


----------



## mikkamakka06 (2011 Május 10)

már csak kettő


----------



## moncsika72 (2011 Május 10)

Nekem még 3


----------



## mikkamakka06 (2011 Május 10)

Itt a vége! Már csak 48 óra türelem és várnak a letöltések


----------



## moncsika72 (2011 Május 10)

De már csak kettő


----------



## moncsika72 (2011 Május 10)

Végre vége! Megvan!


----------



## regosg (2011 Május 10)

Jelentkezemmmmm...


----------



## szemikati (2011 Május 10)

Üdv mindenkinek


----------



## szemikati (2011 Május 10)

Üdv mindenkinek mégegyszer


----------



## szemikati (2011 Május 10)

És még egy kis üdv


----------



## szemikati (2011 Május 10)

Már nincs sok!


----------



## szemikati (2011 Május 10)

Éééés köszönöm


----------



## regosg (2011 Május 10)




----------



## kovilara (2011 Május 10)

Szól a dal, messze száll,


----------



## kovilara (2011 Május 10)

emlék lesz ez majd egyszer,


----------



## kovilara (2011 Május 10)

bennem élsz, itt zenélsz,


----------



## kovilara (2011 Május 10)

áldott szép e december.


----------



## kovilara (2011 Május 10)

Medvetánc, pille száll,


----------



## kovilara (2011 Május 10)

Gyötri az emlék az embert.


----------



## kovilara (2011 Május 10)

Dallam cseng, hangfoszlány,


----------



## kovilara (2011 Május 10)

Volt egy régi december.


----------



## kovilara (2011 Május 10)

Lágy a kéz, melengető,


----------



## kovilara (2011 Május 10)

Fú a hó, fényes trojka jő.


----------



## kovilara (2011 Május 10)

Páros táncot jár a nép,
így él a régi kép.


----------



## kovilara (2011 Május 10)

Régen volt, réges-rég
Dőlt a fény a teremben.


----------



## kovilara (2011 Május 10)

Ismerős, bennem él,
ám felsejleni sem mer.


----------



## kovilara (2011 Május 10)

Dallam cseng,


----------



## kovilara (2011 Május 10)

hangfoszlány,


----------



## kovilara (2011 Május 10)

volt egy régi december.


----------



## kovilara (2011 Május 10)

Köszönöm a lehetőséget!


----------



## BenSigel (2011 Május 10)

1


----------



## BenSigel (2011 Május 10)

Hare Krishna


----------



## BenSigel (2011 Május 10)

Krishna Krishana Hare Hare


----------



## BenSigel (2011 Május 10)

Hare Rama Hare Rama


----------



## BenSigel (2011 Május 10)

Rama Rama Hare Hare


----------



## BenSigel (2011 Május 10)

Nem biztos, hogy arra születtél, hogy annyit dolgozz, mint egy szamár és úgy élvezz, mint egy kutya.


----------



## BenSigel (2011 Május 10)

Az élet folyton változik, csak néhány biztos van a születés ideje, a halál ideje, a karma törvénye és az adók


----------



## BenSigel (2011 Május 10)

Mitől is más az emberi lét mit a többi ?


----------



## BenSigel (2011 Május 10)

Mi az emberi élet célja valójában ?


----------



## BenSigel (2011 Május 10)

Gondolod a materializmus válasz ad rá ?


----------



## BenSigel (2011 Május 10)

A materializmus is vallás: az anyag addig sűrűsödött, addig rakódott egymásra, még végül élővé, intelligenssé vált...


----------



## BenSigel (2011 Május 10)

Mikor lesz már 20, nem jut több az eszembe...


----------



## BenSigel (2011 Május 10)

Sajnos a kereszténység nem igazán vezet vissza Istenhez, Jézus tanításait, ugyanis cenzúrázták a II. zsinaton. Az eredeti tanításokat már nem, vagy nehezen lehet megtalálni...


----------



## BenSigel (2011 Május 10)

A Buddhizmus lenne az út, a befelé fordulás, a "semmi tana" ?


----------



## BenSigel (2011 Május 10)

Vagy a "lásd meg saját magad a belső látásoddal" módszer, ami a meditáció útján vezet téged ?


----------



## BenSigel (2011 Május 10)

Vagy a hiszem, ha látom hozzáállás ?


----------



## BenSigel (2011 Május 10)

Hogyan tudja meg az ember az igazságot ?


----------



## BenSigel (2011 Május 10)

Tudóssá kell válni ?


----------



## BenSigel (2011 Május 10)

Vagy szentté ?


----------



## BenSigel (2011 Május 10)

Érdekel egyáltalán valakit ez a dolog, vagy csak a levegőbe írom...


----------



## BenSigel (2011 Május 10)

Hahó


----------



## gorcsevivan (2011 Május 10)

Hellohogyvagy-jóhogyvagy!


----------



## gorcsevivan (2011 Május 10)

Napsütéses szép napot


----------



## gorcsevivan (2011 Május 10)

Biztosan emlékszem, hogy egyszer már hozzászóltam 20x...


----------



## gorcsevivan (2011 Május 10)

Uram, a késemért jöttem!


----------



## gorcsevivan (2011 Május 10)

Úgy érzem magam, mint irodalom érettségin...


----------



## gorcsevivan (2011 Május 10)

Teljesen el vagyok szokva attól, hogy leírjam az eszembe jutó dolgokat.


----------



## gorcsevivan (2011 Május 10)

És mindezt miért?


----------



## gorcsevivan (2011 Május 10)

Vajon miért van szükség 20-ra?


----------



## gorcsevivan (2011 Május 10)

Az egyik 19...


----------



## gorcsevivan (2011 Május 10)

Kanadai magyarok, szevasztok!


----------



## gorcsevivan (2011 Május 10)

Uborkásüvegek


----------



## saaandor (2011 Május 10)

horkolászik


----------



## gorcsevivan (2011 Május 10)

Lássátok evés előtt


----------



## gorcsevivan (2011 Május 10)

Mennyi mindent kihagytatok


----------



## saaandor (2011 Május 10)

horgolászik


----------



## gorcsevivan (2011 Május 10)

Képzeljétek el


----------



## saaandor (2011 Május 10)

horgászik


----------



## gorcsevivan (2011 Május 10)

Mi lenne most belőletek


----------



## saaandor (2011 Május 10)

harcsászik


----------



## gorcsevivan (2011 Május 10)

Ha mindezt magatokba tömtétek volna


----------



## saaandor (2011 Május 10)

keszegezik


----------



## saaandor (2011 Május 10)

süllőzik


----------



## gorcsevivan (2011 Május 10)

Legközelebb majd meggondoljátok


----------



## saaandor (2011 Május 10)

szülőzik


----------



## gorcsevivan (2011 Május 10)

Eldöntitek mivel jártok jól


----------



## saaandor (2011 Május 10)

apázik


----------



## saaandor (2011 Május 10)

anyázik


----------



## saaandor (2011 Május 10)

fiúzik


----------



## saaandor (2011 Május 10)

csajozik


----------



## saaandor (2011 Május 10)

ebookozik


----------



## saaandor (2011 Május 10)

internetezik


----------



## saaandor (2011 Május 10)

emailozik


----------



## Karnik (2011 Május 10)

*kell az a 20 nekem is*

Első


----------



## Karnik (2011 Május 10)

2. Igazából elég vicces... sosem szoktam csetelni


----------



## Karnik (2011 Május 10)

3. most meg nemhogy csetelek, de mindezt magamban teszem


----------



## Karnik (2011 Május 10)

4. Akkor ez most mi is?


----------



## Karnik (2011 Május 10)

cset


----------



## Karnik (2011 Május 10)

6. vagy nem cset?


----------



## Karnik (2011 Május 10)

7. így uncsi ám


----------



## Karnik (2011 Május 10)

8. azt hittem, jobb lesz


----------



## Karnik (2011 Május 10)

9. az első


----------



## Karnik (2011 Május 10)

de nem


----------



## Karnik (2011 Május 10)

már megvan a 10  hurrá... még 10 kell


----------



## Karnik (2011 Május 10)

nos, aztán lehet, hogy az sem lesz elég? :S


----------



## Karnik (2011 Május 10)

hamarosan úgy is kiderül...


----------



## Karnik (2011 Május 10)

úgy döntöttem, verselek... 32 éves lettem én


----------



## Karnik (2011 Május 10)

meglepetés e költemény csecs-becse


----------



## Karnik (2011 Május 10)

ajándék, mellyel meglepem e kávéházi szegleten magam-magam


----------



## Karnik (2011 Május 10)

32 évem elszelelt, s még havi 200 sosem telt azám-hazám


----------



## Karnik (2011 Május 10)

Lehettem volna oktató, nem íly töltőtoll koptató szegény-legény


----------



## Karnik (2011 Május 10)

de nem lettem, mert Szegeden, eltanácsolt az egyetem fura-ura


----------



## Karnik (2011 Május 10)

Intelme gyorsan, nyersen ért a „Nincsen apám” versemért, a hont-kivont


----------



## Karnik (2011 Május 10)

szablyával óvta ellenem. Ideidézi szellemem hevét-s nevét:


----------



## Karnik (2011 Május 10)

„Ön, amig szóból értek én, nem lesz tanár e féltekén” -gagyog-s ragyog.


----------



## Karnik (2011 Május 10)

Ha örül Horger Antal úr, hogy költőnk nem nyelvtant tanul, sekély-e kéj


----------



## Karnik (2011 Május 10)

Én egész népemet fogom nem középiskolás fokon taní- tani! 


üdv mindenkinek


----------



## imhannaa (2011 Május 10)

*sziasztok*


----------



## macskanyafi (2011 Május 10)

Szép napot mindenkinek


----------



## netticicaadacs (2011 Május 10)

Sziasztok! klassz ez az oldal,csak még igazán nincs mihez szólnom!


----------



## gyeneskata (2011 Május 10)

Én is itt vagyok...


----------



## nvercsi (2011 Május 10)

Köszi!


----------



## bijus514 (2011 Május 10)

HELLOO mindenkiDDD


----------



## Valcsi66 (2011 Május 10)

*szia*

nem vagyok gyakorlott ebben, de nagyon érdekesek a témák


----------



## Valcsi66 (2011 Május 10)

*magyar*

Örülök, hogy nem csak canadai magyarok vannak fent!


----------



## Valcsi66 (2011 Május 10)

remélhetőleg más is a 20 hozzászólást szorgalmazza itt, és talált néhány jó , számára érdekes témát a fórumokon


----------



## Valcsi66 (2011 Május 10)

köszönet annak, aki segít elérni minél gyorsabban a bűvös 20-at


----------



## Valcsi66 (2011 Május 10)

vannak még szekszárdiak köztetek?


----------



## Valcsi66 (2011 Május 10)

hát, ez elég nehezen fog összejönni, hacsak nem bugyutaságokból


----------



## moni36 (2011 Május 10)

imrus írta:


> 2 szia jelen


szia


----------



## Valcsi66 (2011 Május 10)

jelenléti ív: jelen


----------



## moni36 (2011 Május 10)

moni36 írta:


> szia


csao


----------



## moni36 (2011 Május 10)

moni36 írta:


> csao


hello


----------



## moni36 (2011 Május 10)

moni36 írta:


> hello


4


----------



## moni36 (2011 Május 10)

moni36 írta:


> 4


5


----------



## moni36 (2011 Május 10)

moni36 írta:


> 5


6


----------



## Valcsi66 (2011 Május 10)

úgy tűnik, más is hasonlóan próbálja elérni a 20-at


----------



## moni36 (2011 Május 10)

moni36 írta:


> 6


7


----------



## moni36 (2011 Május 10)

moni36 írta:


> 7


8


----------



## Valcsi66 (2011 Május 10)

jaj, valamit elrontottam


----------



## moni36 (2011 Május 10)

moni36 írta:


> 8


9


----------



## moni36 (2011 Május 10)

moni36 írta:


> 9


10


----------



## Valcsi66 (2011 Május 10)

még néhány, aztán mára befejezem


----------



## moni36 (2011 Május 10)

moni36 írta:


> 10


11


----------



## moni36 (2011 Május 10)

moni36 írta:


> 11


12:99:


----------



## moni36 (2011 Május 10)

moni36 írta:


> 12:99:


13


----------



## Valcsi66 (2011 Május 10)

moni 36, tök jó a technika, ha nem baj, átveszem


----------



## Valcsi66 (2011 Május 10)

12


----------



## moni36 (2011 Május 10)

moni36 írta:


> 13


14:33:


----------



## Valcsi66 (2011 Május 10)

13


----------



## moni36 (2011 Május 10)

Valcsi66 írta:


> moni 36, tök jó a technika, ha nem baj, átveszem


oke zsoke 15:twisted:


----------



## Valcsi66 (2011 Május 10)

ah,15


----------



## moni36 (2011 Május 10)

moni36 írta:


> oke zsoke 15:twisted:


16:..::..::..:


----------



## Valcsi66 (2011 Május 10)

16


----------



## moni36 (2011 Május 10)

moni36 írta:


> 16:..::..::..:


17:shock:


----------



## Valcsi66 (2011 Május 10)

17:777:


----------



## moni36 (2011 Május 10)

moni36 írta:


> 17:shock:


18\\m/


----------



## Valcsi66 (2011 Május 10)

18:ugras:


----------



## moni36 (2011 Május 10)

moni36 írta:


> 18\\m/


19:4:


----------



## Valcsi66 (2011 Május 10)

19:88:


----------



## Valcsi66 (2011 Május 10)

20kiss


----------



## moni36 (2011 Május 10)

moni36 írta:


> 19:4:


20:222:


----------



## Valcsi66 (2011 Május 10)

így sem enged


----------



## maki71 (2011 Május 10)

Imádom ezt az oldalt!!!! És erről ti tehettek!
Köszönöm!


----------



## levis69 (2011 Május 10)

tücsökzene a kedvencem
az egyik



Ile57 írta:


> Tóth Árpád: Láng
> 
> ???
> 
> _"S vágy s való között_ <table class="sor" border="0" cellpadding="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td style="" width="100%">_egyszer csak átléptem a küszöböt:_</td></tr></tbody></table> <table class="sor" border="0" cellpadding="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td style="" width="100%">_egy bolt felett cégtáblát láttam és_</td></tr></tbody></table> <table class="sor" border="0" cellpadding="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td style="" width="100%">_rajta, hogy: „ÓRIÁS és ékszerész,”_</td></tr></tbody></table> <table class="sor" border="0" cellpadding="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td style="" width="100%">_arany betűket… Megnéztem megint:_</td></tr></tbody></table> <table class="sor" border="0" cellpadding="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td style="" width="100%">_Ó-R-I-Á-S?… Az!… Istenem!… Eszerint,_</td></tr></tbody></table> <table class="sor" border="0" cellpadding="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td style="" width="100%">_gyúltam ki, itt egy Óriás lakik_</td></tr></tbody></table> _s hirdeti, hogy mivel foglalkozik!"_




ezzel nyert egyszer a kisebbik leányom versmondó versenyt



Ile57 írta:


> Ady Endre: A Halál rokona
> 
> 
> 
> _"Ám mi történt egy szép keddi napon? __Az udvaroncok épp ott tartottak a reggeli szertartásban, hogy hess, nátha, hess, nátha, és akkor hapci, de akkora ám, hogy megremegtek bele a trónterem ablakai – a király egy nagyot tüsszentett. Megdermedtek a náthahessegető karok, az udvaroncok báva képpel elhallgattak. Még csak azt sem mondta senki, hogy egészségére… ami igaz, igaz, ebben az országban ez nem is volt szokásban. Dermedt csend szállt a trónteremre. Mire a király még egy hatalmasat tüsszentett. "_



tipikus ady már a címe is 



dragonlance írta:


> *Gere Irén:*
> * ...átsuhant egy fény...*
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## levis69 (2011 Május 10)

veranty írta:


> *Máté Péter - Egyszer véget ér..kfn ill. mp3*



erre lenne szükségem


----------



## Vorennaal (2011 Május 11)

mit


----------



## Vorennaal (2011 Május 11)

mit nem enged?


----------



## Vorennaal (2011 Május 11)

hozzászólni---?


----------



## Abed (2011 Május 11)

Egy.


----------



## Abed (2011 Május 11)

Kettő.


----------



## Abed (2011 Május 11)

Három.


----------



## Abed (2011 Május 11)

Négy.


----------



## Abed (2011 Május 11)

Öt.


----------



## Abed (2011 Május 11)

Még 13


----------



## Abed (2011 Május 11)

Még 12


----------



## Abed (2011 Május 11)

Ma is jó idő lesz!


----------



## Abed (2011 Május 11)

Tegnap nagyon gyűltek a felhők, de nem volt semmi.


----------



## Abed (2011 Május 11)

Ma főzök, kenyeret sütök stb.


----------



## Abed (2011 Május 11)

Tehát nem fogok unatkozni!


----------



## Abed (2011 Május 11)

És végre ma Angel lesz adásban az RTL Asztro Show-ban! :*


----------



## Abed (2011 Május 11)

Elég volt már a sok hókuszpókuszból, unják már az emberek!


----------



## Abed (2011 Május 11)

Tegnap rám írt egy nő skype-on, de majdnem elzavartam. Nem szeretem, ha tokostól rontanak a házba! Erőszakosan, követelőzően!


----------



## Abed (2011 Május 11)

Nekem sem a hangyák hordják össze!


----------



## Abed (2011 Május 11)

Ki is tiltottam, töröltem a partnerlistámról.


----------



## Abed (2011 Május 11)

Tanuljon meg viselkedni, utána beszélhetünk!


----------



## Abed (2011 Május 11)

Ja, meg azt hitte, tollas a hátam, és az ilyen stílustól megijedek és csak úgy jósolok neki.


----------



## Abed (2011 Május 11)

Na jól kipanaszkodtam magam!


----------



## lancfu84 (2011 Május 11)

*szólj hozzá*

szólj hozzá


----------



## lancfu84 (2011 Május 11)

*szólj hozzá*

szólj hozzá


----------



## lancfu84 (2011 Május 11)

*szólj hozzá*

szólj hozzá


----------



## lancfu84 (2011 Május 11)

szólj hozzá


----------



## lancfu84 (2011 Május 11)

*há dikk vaú*

ha a kacsa nem tud úszni, nem a víz a hülye


----------



## lancfu84 (2011 Május 11)

*megint*

de messze van még a húsz


----------



## lancfu84 (2011 Május 11)

most meg válaszolok magamnak. csuhéj


----------



## lancfu84 (2011 Május 11)

és van olyan ember, aki ezt egyszer is végigolvassa?


----------



## lancfu84 (2011 Május 11)

azt hiszem én felkotném magam, ha ezt kéne tennem


----------



## lancfu84 (2011 Május 11)

jól látod, nincs ö-betűm, mert rossz helyre forrasztottam egy kábelt a klaviatúrában


----------



## lancfu84 (2011 Május 11)

általában úgy írok, hogy lenyomom az altot, meg beütöm a 148-at


----------



## lancfu84 (2011 Május 11)

elég zavaró probléma, de mindent meg lehet szokni. ezt a mindent meg lehet szokni-t egy késreklámban hallottam nemrég. az is volt benne, hogy: az ujjai sosem lesznek útban vágás közben


----------



## lancfu84 (2011 Május 11)

ejj, soká lesz még 20


----------



## lancfu84 (2011 Május 11)

jó az idő


----------



## lancfu84 (2011 Május 11)

még mindig


----------



## lancfu84 (2011 Május 11)

és még 20 másodpercet várni is kell, hogy válaszoljak magamnak. ez a való életben furcsa lenne


----------



## lancfu84 (2011 Május 11)

lemegyek a boltba cigiért és kozben elfelejtem miért mentem. állok a pultnál és megkérdezem magamtól, hogy mit is akartam venni?
20 hosszú másodperc után meg is kapnám a választ.


----------



## lancfu84 (2011 Május 11)

már csak 2 káció


----------



## lancfu84 (2011 Május 11)

akáció


----------



## lancfu84 (2011 Május 11)

vakáció


----------



## lancfu84 (2011 Május 11)

*<20*

váááááááááá


----------



## parahill (2011 Május 11)

*alibi*

Biológia órán kérdi a tanár a gyerekeket:
- Na, ki tudja nekem bemutatni, milyen hangot ad ki a tehén?
Jelentkezik egy gyerek, majd feláll és mondja:
- A tehén úgy csinál, hogy "Múú". 
- Ügyes vagy. És ki tudja, hogy csinál a malac?
Feláll egy másik gyerek, és mondja:
- A malac úgy csinál, hogy "Röf-röf". 
- Jól van. És az egér mit mond?
Feláll Pistike és mondja:
- Az egér úgy csinál, hogy "Klikk".


----------



## parahill (2011 Május 11)

A tanítónő a táborban észreveszi, hogy Pistike grimaszokat vág, erre rászól:
- Pistike, így nem szabad viselkedni! Amikor kislány voltam, az anyukám azt mondta, hogy így fog maradni az arcom!
Pistike ránéz, és így szól:
- Úgy is maradt.


----------



## parahill (2011 Május 11)

Az újsagíró meghal és felkerül Szent Péter elé. Látja, hogy a mester mögött egy tucat nagy óra áll, és mindegyiken egy-egy név: Chirac, Arafat, II. János Pál, Tony Blair stb. Természetes kíváncsisága következtében megkérdi:
- Mire szolgálnak ezek a hatalmas órák?
- Ezek a világ meghatározó személyiségei. Amikor valami marhaságot mondanak, a mutató egy órával előbbre ugrik. 
- De Szentt Péter! Nem látom Medgyessyt. Magyarország első embere. Hol
van az ő órája?
- Fiam, az az íróasztalomon áll és ventillátornak használom.


----------



## parahill (2011 Május 11)

Mi az a három mondat, ami elhangzik egy kocsmai verekedés előtt?
- Mivan?!Mivan?!Mivan?!


----------



## parahill (2011 Május 11)

*-*

Mikor megszületek: fekete vagyok, mikor felébredek: fekete vagyok, mikor lesülök a napon: fekete vagyok, mikor rosszul vagyok: fekete vagyok, mikor fázom: fekete vagyok, mikor meghalok: fekete vagyok. . . , 
de Te mikor megszületsz: rózsaszin vagy, mikor felébredsz: fehér vagy, mikor lesülsz a napon: piros vagy, mikor rosszul vagy: zöld vagy, mikor fázol: kék vagy, mikor meghalsz: lila vagy. 
És még van képed engem színesbőrűnek nevezni????


----------



## parahill (2011 Május 11)

Öreg bácsika feleségül vesz egy fiatal leányt. A nászéjszakán a bácsi felmutatja a kezét. 
Mire a lány:
- Ötször???
- Neem, válassz!


----------



## parahill (2011 Május 11)

A falu nyugdíjba vonuló lelkésze helyett egy fiatal érkezik a templomba. Az idősebb türelmesen elmagyaráz mindent, a fiatal pedig bólogat. Egy hét múlva az öreg pap lopva beül a gyóntatófülkébe, ahol a fiatal éppen gyóntat. Mikor végez, az idős pap félrevonja kezdő társát:
- Fiam, a gyóntatással kapcsolatban szeretnék neked pár dolgot mutatni. Próbáld utánam mondani: "Ezennel feloldozlak bűneid alól, Ámen. "
A fiatal csodálkozva utána mondja. 
- Látod, fiam, mennyivel komolyabbnak tűnik ez, mint ha a térdedet csapkodod, nevetgélsz, és azt mondod: "Nem mondod komolyan! Tényleg? És aztán mit csináltál vele?"


----------



## parahill (2011 Május 11)

-Mi van a 80 éves nő mellei közt?
-????
-A köldöke!


----------



## parahill (2011 Május 11)

Ember galambot fog a kezében, simogatja, becézgeti:
- Tubitubi. . . tubitubitubi. . . 
Egyszer csak kitekeri a nyakát:
- Or not to be.


----------



## parahill (2011 Május 11)

A férj és a feleség vásárolnak. A feleség megkérdezi a férjet: 
- Drágám, holnap lesz anyukám születésnapja. Mit vegyünk neki? Valami elektromos dolgot szeretne. 
- Mit szólnál egy székhez?


----------



## parahill (2011 Május 11)

Az ujgazdag meghal, felkerul a mennyorszagba. Szent Peter kerdezi tole:
-A Foldon harom emeletes villad volt?
-Igen.
-A legdragabb autoval jartal?
-Igen
-Magan helikoptered?
-Igen.
-Nyaralod Hawaii-on?
-Igen. De miert kerdezi ezt tolem?
-Mert van egy olyan erzesem, hogy nagyon rosszul fogod erezni magad itt nalunk.


----------



## parahill (2011 Május 11)

Ket ferfi ul a vonaton szemben egymassal.
Az egyik meredten nezi a masikat...
Miert nez mar regota? Hat ,pont olyan az arca mint az anyosome, csak a bajusz...
Hat nekem nincs is bajszom!
De neki van!


----------



## parahill (2011 Május 11)

Elnezest.. hogy ketszer ment el.
Bar a z asszony mondta jobb ketszer mint egyszer!
O tudja.


----------



## lancfu84 (2011 Május 11)

*hh*

Lunatic


----------



## wertzu1 (2011 Május 11)

*gyűjtögetés*



Melitta írta:


> 1, jelen


 
1x


----------



## wertzu1 (2011 Május 11)

*gyüjtőgetés*



wertzu1 írta:


> 1x


 
bocsánat de ezt ismétlem még 18x


----------



## wertzu1 (2011 Május 11)

wertzu1 írta:


> bocsánat de ezt ismétlem még 18x


 
bocsánat de ezt ismétlem még 17x


----------



## wertzu1 (2011 Május 11)

wertzu1 írta:


> bocsánat de ezt ismétlem még 17x


 
bocsánat de ezt ismétlem még 16x


----------



## wertzu1 (2011 Május 11)

wertzu1 írta:


> bocsánat de ezt ismétlem még 16x


 
bocsánat de ezt ismétlem még 15x


----------



## wertzu1 (2011 Május 11)

wertzu1 írta:


> bocsánat de ezt ismétlem még 15x


 
bocsánat de ezt ismétlem még 14x


----------



## wertzu1 (2011 Május 11)

wertzu1 írta:


> bocsánat de ezt ismétlem még 14x


 
bocsánat de ezt ismétlem még 13x


----------



## wertzu1 (2011 Május 11)

wertzu1 írta:


> bocsánat de ezt ismétlem még 13x


 
bocsánat de ezt ismétlem még 12x


----------



## wertzu1 (2011 Május 11)

wertzu1 írta:


> bocsánat de ezt ismétlem még 12x


 
bocsánat de ezt ismétlem még 11x


----------



## wertzu1 (2011 Május 11)

wertzu1 írta:


> bocsánat de ezt ismétlem még 11x


 
bocsánat de ezt ismétlem még 10x


----------



## wertzu1 (2011 Május 11)

wertzu1 írta:


> bocsánat de ezt ismétlem még 10x


 
bocsánat de ezt ismétlem még 09x


----------



## wertzu1 (2011 Május 11)

wertzu1 írta:


> bocsánat de ezt ismétlem még 09x


 
bocsánat de ezt ismétlem még 08x


----------



## wertzu1 (2011 Május 11)

wertzu1 írta:


> bocsánat de ezt ismétlem még 08x


 
bocsánat de ezt ismétlem még 07x


----------



## wertzu1 (2011 Május 11)

wertzu1 írta:


> bocsánat de ezt ismétlem még 07x


 
bocsánat de ezt ismétlem még 06x


----------



## wertzu1 (2011 Május 11)

wertzu1 írta:


> bocsánat de ezt ismétlem még 06x


 
bocsánat de ezt ismétlem még 05x


----------



## wertzu1 (2011 Május 11)

wertzu1 írta:


> bocsánat de ezt ismétlem még 05x


 
bocsánat de ezt ismétlem még 04x


----------



## wertzu1 (2011 Május 11)

wertzu1 írta:


> bocsánat de ezt ismétlem még 04x


 
bocsánat de ezt ismétlem még 03x


----------



## wertzu1 (2011 Május 11)

wertzu1 írta:


> bocsánat de ezt ismétlem még 03x


 
bocsánat de ezt ismétlem még 02x


----------



## wertzu1 (2011 Május 11)

wertzu1 írta:


> bocsánat de ezt ismétlem még 02x


 
bocsánat de ezt ismétlem még 01x


----------



## wertzu1 (2011 Május 11)

wertzu1 írta:


> bocsánat de ezt ismétlem még 01x


 
köszönöm a türelmet.


----------



## volterjanka (2011 Május 11)

Sziasztok!


----------



## mcguyver (2011 Május 11)

Jó lenne valahogy összegyűjteni az értelmes hozzászólásokat, olvasni szeretnék...


----------



## mcguyver (2011 Május 11)

Úgy látom most csend van, türelem hozzászólást terem


----------



## mcguyver (2011 Május 11)

és úgy látom, talán az órát is át kellene állítani... ugyanis most 9:32, nem 8:


----------



## mcguyver (2011 Május 11)

No mindegy, várok egy kicsit.


----------



## mcguyver (2011 Május 11)

Ebookot szeretnék letölteniii... (


----------



## uno11 (2011 Május 11)

szasztok


----------



## uno11 (2011 Május 11)

Puszilom a kanadai magyarokat!


----------



## uno11 (2011 Május 11)

És a többi határon túlit!


----------



## uno11 (2011 Május 11)

És belülit!


----------



## uno11 (2011 Május 11)

Én is e-bookot szeretnék.


----------



## uno11 (2011 Május 11)

Anyukámnak, aki mostanában panaszkodik a látására


----------



## uno11 (2011 Május 11)

Hátha ez jobban lekötné, mint a rádiók és tévék gügye műsora


----------



## mcguyver (2011 Május 11)

szerintem biztosan


----------



## mcguyver (2011 Május 11)

csak tudja majd kezelni?


----------



## mcguyver (2011 Május 11)

Erre majd figyelj oda!


----------



## mcguyver (2011 Május 11)

Az órát még mindig nem állították át...


----------



## uno11 (2011 Május 11)

Gondolod, hogy figyel erre valaki?


----------



## uno11 (2011 Május 11)

Az e-book kezelésen már elgondolkodtunk...


----------



## uno11 (2011 Május 11)

De az mp3 lejátszónk ott folytatja, ahol korábban abbahagyta.


----------



## mcguyver (2011 Május 11)

és megvan a típus is?


----------



## mcguyver (2011 Május 11)

Mert a betűméret az változtatható, az rendben.


----------



## uno11 (2011 Május 11)

Minek a típusa?


----------



## uno11 (2011 Május 11)

Ja


----------



## mcguyver (2011 Május 11)

Nekem egyébként KooBe ebook readerem van


----------



## uno11 (2011 Május 11)

Ja bocs, én a hangoskönyvre gondoltam


----------



## uno11 (2011 Május 11)

Te is "dolgozol"?


----------



## mcguyver (2011 Május 11)

Nem mindegy...


----------



## mcguyver (2011 Május 11)

Én még itthon vagyok, kötetlen a minkaidőm


----------



## mcguyver (2011 Május 11)

és megvan a 20 hozzászólásom mostmár...


----------



## uno11 (2011 Május 11)

Gratula, én is igyekszem


----------



## mcguyver (2011 Május 11)

nem változott még eddig a tagságom...


----------



## uno11 (2011 Május 11)

Mit csináltál tavaly november óta, midőn regisztráltál?


----------



## mcguyver (2011 Május 11)

semmit


----------



## mcguyver (2011 Május 11)

tudsz valami helyet ebook letöltésére?


----------



## uno11 (2011 Május 11)

sajnos nem, én leragadtam a hangoskönyveknél.


----------



## zred (2011 Május 11)

szép napot mindenkinek


----------



## zred (2011 Május 11)

üdvözlet


----------



## kislimpy (2011 Május 11)

Eredeti szerző *Melitta* 

 
_Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
Itt a lehetoseg:wink:_
Köszi, Melitta! kiss


----------



## ajtaibetti (2011 Május 11)

1.


----------



## ajtaibetti (2011 Május 11)

*Szükségem lenne a 20 üzire*

sietnem kell


----------



## ajtaibetti (2011 Május 11)

DE nagyon, nagyon lassan haladok


----------



## ajtaibetti (2011 Május 11)

Miként tudnék gyorsítani?


----------



## ajtaibetti (2011 Május 11)

Van esetleg valakinek ötlete?


----------



## ajtaibetti (2011 Május 11)

Pisti! Itt vagy?


----------



## ajtaibetti (2011 Május 11)

Láttom sehol, senki. Pedig nagyon kell a segítség.


----------



## ajtaibetti (2011 Május 11)

Ti soha nem jártatok úgy, hogy adj uram isten volt szükségetek néhány anyagra?


----------



## ajtaibetti (2011 Május 11)

Nálunk most hét ágra süt a nap. S talán tartós lesz az idő.


----------



## ajtaibetti (2011 Május 11)

Hétvégén bringa túra 42,5km?


----------



## ajtaibetti (2011 Május 11)

Mottot írta:


> Nagy segítség minden pedagógusnak egy jól összeállított felmérő. Segítsünk egymásnak!


 
xd


----------



## ajtaibetti (2011 Május 11)

Hegyen völgyön. van, igencsak tüdő megmérettető emelkedő is.


----------



## ajtaibetti (2011 Május 11)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


köszönöm szépen
nagyon jó az oldal


----------



## ajtaibetti (2011 Május 11)

*Bringa túra*

A bringa túra Monor-Gomba-Bénye-Káva-Pánd-Pilis-Nyáregyháza-Csévharaszt-Monor. 42,5 km:55:


----------



## ajtaibetti (2011 Május 11)

ajtaibetti írta:


> köszönöm szépen
> nagyon jó az oldal


 
remélem másnak is tettszik


----------



## ajtaibetti (2011 Május 11)

ajtaibetti írta:


> remélem másnak is tettszik


 
ok


----------



## ajtaibetti (2011 Május 11)

ajtaibetti írta:


> ok


 
xd


----------



## ajtaibetti (2011 Május 11)

ajtaibetti írta:


> xd


 
aaa


----------



## ajtaibetti (2011 Május 11)

ajtaibetti írta:


> aaa


 
abc



ajtaibetti írta:


> abc


 
111



zsupszy írta:


> kérésre
> (A szövegértés nincs meg)


 
ax

ok

sziasztok,
nem tudok megnyitni fájlokat. Tud valaki segíteni?

A harmadik osztályos környezet anyagot szeretném letölteni, de valami oknál fogva nem akar összejönni. Esetleg valami ötlet?

No, láttom nincs segítség.

Böncsi, Sada21. esetleg ti tudnátok segíteni, miért nem tudom letölteni a felhelyezett üzeneteket, pedig, már több mint 24. üzenetem van. Segítsetek, kérlek.

a

jó

Sziasztok!

Nagyon köszönöm a segítséget. 
Még 1x köszike.

üdv
Betti


----------



## szöszi-möszi (2011 Május 11)

Így bizony!


----------



## charlie67 (2011 Május 11)

Köszi a jó tippet!


----------



## charlie67 (2011 Május 11)

ajtaibetti írta:


> köszönöm szépen
> nagyon jó az oldal



Szerintem is jó!


----------



## edmam (2011 Május 11)

Nagyon rég nem jártam itt.
azt sem tudom, hány hozzásszólásom van.


----------



## edmam (2011 Május 11)

Akkor még dolgoznom kell rajta.


----------



## fishing0412 (2011 Május 11)

világnézet? 
amiért érdemes élni s küzdeni, az a szerelem - a tiszta, érzelmekkel teli, öszinte szivböl jövő szerelem.


----------



## fishing0412 (2011 Május 11)

ha egy merőben pesszimista embert érint meg a szerelem mindent elsöprő "ujja", egycsapásra megváltozik a világnézete, de ez nem csak a pesszimista emberkékre vonatkozik; kortól és nemtöl függetlenül, bárkire.


----------



## fishing0412 (2011 Május 11)

A világnézetünk határozza meg az életünk mikéntjét, cselekedeteit, mindennapjait, egy erös változás, például jobb munkahely, a szerelem, uj autó; képes mindezt megváltoztatni, s a nézetnek uj értelmet adni, aszerint élni...


----------



## dancitj (2011 Május 11)

*20*

eins


----------



## dancitj (2011 Május 11)

*20*

zwei


----------



## dancitj (2011 Május 11)

*20*

drei


----------



## dancitj (2011 Május 11)

*20*

vier


----------



## fishing0412 (2011 Május 11)

fishing0412 írta:


> világnézet?
> amiért érdemes élni s küzdeni, az a szerelem - a tiszta, érzelmekkel teli, öszinte szivböl jövő szerelem.



*Nem akarok több sebet a szívemre, hisz már van rajta elég egy életre!
Vigyázz rá nagyon hisz már a tiéd. Gyógyítsd be kérlek minden sebét.
Hisz tudod erre csak Te vagy képes, mert minden élet csak veled teljes.
Mert születhetek akár még 100-szór is újra, és lehetek bármilyen bőrbe bújva
Az én szívem csak veled lehet igazán boldog újra!
Mert mikor igazán boldog a szív akkor lát csak igazán talán.
Akkor lát meg az életben minden egyes rejtett kis csodát.
És ilyenkor a szürke is színesnek látszik az egyhangú is gyönyörűvé válik.
Hisz fenn az égen s lenn a földön minden lélek csak egyre vár,
hogy láthassa ezt az aprócska kis csodát.
Hisz tudom ezen a világon csak csupa magány az élet ha a szív nem találja meg az igazi szerelmet.
Nem akarom, hogy a múlt övé legyen. 
Az a sok könny nem kell nekem.
Álmodni szeretnék még, amíg csak lehet. Felébredni ebből talán sosem merek.
Hisz rég álmodtam már ilyen szépet. 
Veled igazán boldog az élet!
Mert nincs hiába hogy lemegy a nap és beragyogják az eget a csillagok
S majd újra felkel csak, hogy megint érezzem az illatod.
Senkire se cserélném szívedet, még akkor sem ha nekem adnák a legdrágább kincseket.
Mert
hosszú évek múlva mikor már remeg a kezünk és egyre fáradtabb az 
élettől szemünk, én akkor is szeretnék lelkedre vigyázni, hogy ha itt 
lesz az idő,
fájdalom nélkül tudjon az égbe szállni.
Hisz ez az igazi szerelem. 
Angyalként vigyázni, hogy ne essen seb a szíveden.
És ha már a szívem az utolsókat veri,akkor is boldogsággal lesz teli.
Boldog lesz hisz teljesült minden vágya,
Mert a Te karod ölelt át ,egy életen át biztonságban.
És ha már tényleg lesz szárnyam,
Azzal is téged óvlak majd a mennyországban!​*


----------



## dancitj (2011 Május 11)

*20*

fünf


----------



## dancitj (2011 Május 11)

*20*

sechs


----------



## edmam (2011 Május 11)

Na még egy utolsó, és megvan a 20


----------



## dancitj (2011 Május 11)

edmam írta:


> Na még egy utolsó, és megvan a 20



Nekem kicsit több


----------



## dancitj (2011 Május 11)

*20*

sieben


----------



## dancitj (2011 Május 11)

*20*

acht


----------



## dancitj (2011 Május 11)

*20*

neun


----------



## dancitj (2011 Május 11)

*20*

zehn


----------



## dancitj (2011 Május 11)

*20*

elf


----------



## dancitj (2011 Május 11)

*20*

zwölf


----------



## dancitj (2011 Május 11)

*20*

zwanzig


----------



## Ray_Papa (2011 Május 11)

*Sziasztok!*

Sziasztok!

Tudja valaki, hogy ezt a fórumot vajon a Kanadában élő magyarok hány százaléka használja?


----------



## Dodo7771 (2011 Május 11)

Üdv Mindenkinek!

Még új vagyok és nem tudom hova keveredtem, de tetszik )

Dodo7771


----------



## Ray_Papa (2011 Május 11)

Elszámolok húszig, remélem addig kapok választ! 
1.


----------



## Ray_Papa (2011 Május 11)

2.


----------



## Ray_Papa (2011 Május 11)

3.


----------



## Ray_Papa (2011 Május 11)

4.


----------



## Ray_Papa (2011 Május 11)

5.


----------



## Ray_Papa (2011 Május 11)

6.


----------



## Ray_Papa (2011 Május 11)

7.


----------



## Ray_Papa (2011 Május 11)

8.


----------



## Ray_Papa (2011 Május 11)

9.


----------



## Ray_Papa (2011 Május 11)

10.


----------



## Ray_Papa (2011 Május 11)

11.


----------



## Ray_Papa (2011 Május 11)

12.


----------



## Ray_Papa (2011 Május 11)

13.


----------



## Ray_Papa (2011 Május 11)

14.


----------



## Ray_Papa (2011 Május 11)

15.


----------



## Ray_Papa (2011 Május 11)

16.


----------



## Ray_Papa (2011 Május 11)

17.


----------



## Ray_Papa (2011 Május 11)

18.


----------



## Ray_Papa (2011 Május 11)

19.


----------



## Ray_Papa (2011 Május 11)

20. Senki? Akkor megyek más bejegyzésre, ami a témába vág!


----------



## Dodo7771 (2011 Május 11)

jelen


----------



## Dodo7771 (2011 Május 11)

21.


----------



## edmam (2011 Május 11)

A 20 nem volt elég. 21.


----------



## Enhill (2011 Május 11)

Lássuk csak


----------



## Enhill (2011 Május 11)

Még 9.


----------



## Enhill (2011 Május 11)

Még 8.


----------



## Enhill (2011 Május 11)

7.


----------



## Enhill (2011 Május 11)

6.


----------



## Enhill (2011 Május 11)

5.


----------



## Enhill (2011 Május 11)

4.


----------



## Enhill (2011 Május 11)

Na még 3.


----------



## Enhill (2011 Május 11)

2.


----------



## Enhill (2011 Május 11)

Utolsó


----------



## Enhill (2011 Május 11)

Meg egy a biztonság kedvéért


----------



## Clon007 (2011 Május 11)

Szép Napot Mindeki!!!


----------



## hm_kool (2011 Május 11)

1


----------



## hm_kool (2011 Május 11)

2


----------



## hm_kool (2011 Május 11)

3


----------



## hm_kool (2011 Május 11)

4


----------



## hm_kool (2011 Május 11)

5


----------



## hm_kool (2011 Május 11)

6


----------



## hm_kool (2011 Május 11)

7


----------



## hm_kool (2011 Május 11)

8


----------



## hm_kool (2011 Május 11)

9


----------



## hm_kool (2011 Május 11)

10


----------



## hm_kool (2011 Május 11)

11


----------



## hm_kool (2011 Május 11)

12


----------



## hm_kool (2011 Május 11)

13


----------



## hm_kool (2011 Május 11)

14


----------



## hm_kool (2011 Május 11)

15


----------



## hm_kool (2011 Május 11)

16


----------



## hm_kool (2011 Május 11)

17


----------



## hm_kool (2011 Május 11)

18


----------



## hm_kool (2011 Május 11)

19


----------



## hm_kool (2011 Május 11)

20


----------



## hm_kool (2011 Május 11)

bocs


----------



## bariger90 (2011 Május 11)

Beköszönök


----------



## bariger90 (2011 Május 11)

és összegyüjtök 20 hozzászólást


----------



## bariger90 (2011 Május 11)

17


----------



## bariger90 (2011 Május 11)

16


----------



## bariger90 (2011 Május 11)

15


----------



## bariger90 (2011 Május 11)

bla


----------



## bariger90 (2011 Május 11)

let there be light


----------



## bariger90 (2011 Május 11)

nem tudom a szöveget


----------



## bariger90 (2011 Május 11)

már csak 11 kell


----------



## bariger90 (2011 Május 11)

vagy nem?


----------



## bariger90 (2011 Május 11)

kerek erdő csendes patak


----------



## bariger90 (2011 Május 11)

jaj de rossz legénynek adtak


----------



## bariger90 (2011 Május 11)

éjjel iszik nem aluszik


----------



## bariger90 (2011 Május 11)

éjjel iszik nem aluszik, nappal döglik nem dolgozik


----------



## bariger90 (2011 Május 11)

csak a pipa és az álom


----------



## bariger90 (2011 Május 11)

csak a pipa és az álom, kapa nyele halálom jaj


----------



## bariger90 (2011 Május 11)

verd meg isten azt a szűvet


----------



## bariger90 (2011 Május 11)

verd meg isten azt a szűvet aki kettőt hármat szeret


----------



## bariger90 (2011 Május 11)

mert én egyet szerettem volt, mert én egyet szerettem volt s eleget is szenvedtem volt


----------



## papp1968 (2011 Május 11)

Bocsánat még nem igazán értek mindent hogy kell kezelni a rendszert, kis idő, tanulékony vagyok


----------



## papp1968 (2011 Május 11)

most értem hogy kell válaszolni, köszi


----------



## papp1968 (2011 Május 11)

ajjaj még mennyire


----------



## papp1968 (2011 Május 11)

Volt is meg nem is


----------



## papp1968 (2011 Május 11)

Nadrágold meg


----------



## papp1968 (2011 Május 11)

Köszönjük


----------



## papp1968 (2011 Május 11)

ajjaj


----------



## gabi19 (2011 Május 11)

üdv : mindenkinek!!


----------



## gabi19 (2011 Május 11)

hello mindenkinek!!


----------



## gabi19 (2011 Május 11)

20 hozászolás kell!


----------



## gabi19 (2011 Május 11)

ajjaj


----------



## gabi19 (2011 Május 11)

huhuhuh


----------



## gabi19 (2011 Május 11)




----------



## gabi19 (2011 Május 11)

lálálál


----------



## gabi19 (2011 Május 11)

Xd


----------



## gabi19 (2011 Május 11)

9......


----------



## gabi19 (2011 Május 11)

10......................_____!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gabi19 (2011 Május 11)

11......!!!!!!!


----------



## gabi19 (2011 Május 11)

12......


----------



## gabi19 (2011 Május 11)

13..-..-.-


----------



## gabi19 (2011 Május 11)

14,.,.,.,-,.-,-.


----------



## gabi19 (2011 Május 11)

15-.-.-.-.-.


----------



## gabi19 (2011 Május 11)

16--.-.


----------



## gabi19 (2011 Május 11)

17 jujuujuj


----------



## gabi19 (2011 Május 11)

............................:g


----------



## gabi19 (2011 Május 11)

19:::::OOOOOO::::::::dddd


----------



## gabi19 (2011 Május 11)

20:::::végre


----------



## gabi19 (2011 Május 11)

na mégegy


----------



## bijus514 (2011 Május 11)

_20 hozzászólás _


----------



## bijus514 (2011 Május 11)

köszi


----------



## Coral19 (2011 Május 11)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Coral19 (2011 Május 11)

1...


----------



## Coral19 (2011 Május 11)

2...


----------



## Coral19 (2011 Május 11)

3...


----------



## Coral19 (2011 Május 11)

4...


----------



## Coral19 (2011 Május 11)

5...


----------



## Coral19 (2011 Május 11)

6...


----------



## bijus514 (2011 Május 11)

muffin )


----------



## Coral19 (2011 Május 11)

7...


----------



## Coral19 (2011 Május 11)

8...


----------



## Coral19 (2011 Május 11)

9...


----------



## bijus514 (2011 Május 11)

_20 hozzászólás._


----------



## Coral19 (2011 Május 11)

10...


----------



## Coral19 (2011 Május 11)

11... tiszta élvezet


----------



## Coral19 (2011 Május 11)

12...


----------



## Coral19 (2011 Május 11)

13...


----------



## Coral19 (2011 Május 11)

14...


----------



## Coral19 (2011 Május 11)

15...


----------



## Coral19 (2011 Május 11)

16...


----------



## Coral19 (2011 Május 11)

17...


----------



## Coral19 (2011 Május 11)

18...


----------



## Coral19 (2011 Május 11)

19...


----------



## Coral19 (2011 Május 11)

20... ez igen jó volt ...20


----------



## piros55 (2011 Május 11)

*Kukucs !*


----------



## Timi77777 (2011 Május 11)

Köszönöm!kiss


----------



## Yita (2011 Május 11)

1


----------



## Yita (2011 Május 11)

2


----------



## Yita (2011 Május 11)

3


----------



## Yita (2011 Május 11)

4 :d


----------



## Yita (2011 Május 11)

5


----------



## Yita (2011 Május 11)

6


----------



## Yita (2011 Május 11)

7


----------



## Yita (2011 Május 11)

8


----------



## valkomate (2011 Május 11)

welcome everybody! i like this site!!


----------



## valkomate (2011 Május 11)

3


----------



## valkomate (2011 Május 11)

4


----------



## Yita (2011 Május 11)

9


----------



## valkomate (2011 Május 11)

6


----------



## valkomate (2011 Május 11)

ajjistenem hééjahóó


----------



## valkomate (2011 Május 11)

9


----------



## gabiati (2011 Május 11)

Üdv mindenkinek, ma is találtam egy ujjabb jó kis fórumot, szóval csapongok egyik helyről a másikra. Örülök, hogy rátok találtam!


----------



## valkomate (2011 Május 11)

sadfdsf


----------



## Timi77777 (2011 Május 11)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


----------



## Timi77777 (2011 Május 11)

:0::0:


----------



## Timi77777 (2011 Május 11)




----------



## Timi77777 (2011 Május 11)

:00:


----------



## Timi77777 (2011 Május 11)

:d


----------



## Timi77777 (2011 Május 11)

:55:


----------



## gabiati (2011 Május 11)

Én is akarok ilyen cuki lepkét!


----------



## Timi77777 (2011 Május 11)

érezd jól magad!


----------



## Timi77777 (2011 Május 11)

:nobeer:


----------



## Timi77777 (2011 Május 11)

:444:


----------



## Timi77777 (2011 Május 11)

:ugras:


----------



## Timi77777 (2011 Május 11)

:k:


----------



## Timi77777 (2011 Május 11)

://:


----------



## Timi77777 (2011 Május 11)

:..:


----------



## Timi77777 (2011 Május 11)

:656:


----------



## Timi77777 (2011 Május 11)

:11:


----------



## Timi77777 (2011 Május 11)




----------



## Timi77777 (2011 Május 11)

:88:


----------



## Timi77777 (2011 Május 11)




----------



## Timi77777 (2011 Május 11)

:12::..:


----------



## levis69 (2011 Május 11)

a pénz fontos...
fizetőezköz 

sok pénznél jobb a több..
de nem minden


----------



## igorbecse (2011 Május 11)

*cs*

csak úgy...kell a20


----------



## igorbecse (2011 Május 11)

csak úgy...kell a20


----------



## igorbecse (2011 Május 11)

Elérni a 20! Közben pedig üdvözletem


----------



## igorbecse (2011 Május 11)

*cs*

Elérni a 20! Közben pedig üdvözletem


----------



## igorbecse (2011 Május 11)

még 15


----------



## igorbecse (2011 Május 11)

14


----------



## igorbecse (2011 Május 11)

*pp*

13


----------



## igorbecse (2011 Május 11)

12


----------



## igorbecse (2011 Május 11)




----------



## igorbecse (2011 Május 11)

kiss


----------



## igorbecse (2011 Május 11)




----------



## igorbecse (2011 Május 11)

*pp3*


----------



## igorbecse (2011 Május 11)

:shock:


----------



## igorbecse (2011 Május 11)

:444::444::444:


----------



## igorbecse (2011 Május 11)

:-?


----------



## igorbecse (2011 Május 11)

555555


----------



## igorbecse (2011 Május 11)

3333333:2:


----------



## igorbecse (2011 Május 11)

még 1 kicsi:111:


----------



## igorbecse (2011 Május 11)

:``::``::``::``::``:


----------



## igorbecse (2011 Május 11)

minden bizonnyal ez a 20.


----------



## levis69 (2011 Május 11)

érdekes és hasznos progik


----------



## levis69 (2011 Május 11)

nmarie írta:


> Még jó, hogy átkerült, egyébként döglött topic lenne, ugyanis 04.30 a topicindító utolsó belépése.
> Mondjuk így is elég döglött ...



pedig érdekes T-ma


----------



## levis69 (2011 Május 11)

yeti108 írta:


> Már írtam ezt az agykontrollos topicba, nekem bevált.
> Ha ilyesmivel kerülsz szembe, mondd azt magadban:
> Nem foglalkozom jelentéktelen dolgokkal!
> 
> Esetleg egy szárdonix vagy türkiz medál, és modjuk az Algiz rúnát belevésve vagy ráfestve... (neten keress rá)



agykontroll vs agymosás? nm egyenlő?


----------



## levis69 (2011 Május 11)

Melitta írta:


> Nagy reszuk el van varazsolva, igy fel sem tunik a szarvuk.
> Mibol is gondoljak ,hogy egy fiatal csinos noknek egy apa korabeli ferfira van szuksege.
> A fiatalsagot nem lehet megfizetni,megvenni csak ideig oraig.



egyetértek ....


----------



## levis69 (2011 Május 11)

pistuka írta:


> igen igazad van  az a gyanús ha valami nem gyanús




azért nm mindig )


----------



## levis69 (2011 Május 11)

szokták mondani


----------



## fokila (2011 Május 11)

Tat tvam asi


----------



## fokila (2011 Május 11)

gnóthi szeauton


----------



## fokila (2011 Május 11)

cogito, ergo sum


----------



## fokila (2011 Május 11)

ketut


----------



## fokila (2011 Május 11)

six sex sax


----------



## fokila (2011 Május 11)

A 7. te magad légy


----------



## fokila (2011 Május 11)

pa kua


----------



## fokila (2011 Május 11)

enneagram


----------



## fokila (2011 Május 11)

deci


----------



## fokila (2011 Május 11)

hendekasyllabus


----------



## fokila (2011 Május 11)

ahány dühös ember


----------



## fokila (2011 Május 11)

szerencse a szerencsétlenségben


----------



## fokila (2011 Május 11)

sweet 14


----------



## fokila (2011 Május 11)

sweet 15


----------



## fokila (2011 Május 11)

sweetest 16


----------



## fokila (2011 Május 11)

17


----------



## fokila (2011 Május 11)

rated


----------



## fokila (2011 Május 11)

az egyik 19


----------



## fokila (2011 Május 11)

a másik egy híján 20 meg egy


----------



## corporea (2011 Május 12)

hal


----------



## corporea (2011 Május 12)

madár


----------



## corporea (2011 Május 12)

rét


----------



## corporea (2011 Május 12)

fal


----------



## corporea (2011 Május 12)

majdnem 5


----------



## corporea (2011 Május 12)

Sőt, már annyi.


----------



## corporea (2011 Május 12)

Nincs sok hátra


----------



## corporea (2011 Május 12)

de azért van még


----------



## corporea (2011 Május 12)

persze lehetne több is


----------



## corporea (2011 Május 12)

vagy kevesebb


----------



## corporea (2011 Május 12)

vagy pontosan ugyanannyi


----------



## corporea (2011 Május 12)

vagy már több


----------



## corporea (2011 Május 12)

egész pontosan 13


----------



## corporea (2011 Május 12)

sőt, 14


----------



## corporea (2011 Május 12)

ami nem = 3x5 szorzatával


----------



## corporea (2011 Május 12)

vagy az 16?


----------



## corporea (2011 Május 12)

Maradjunk inkább páratlan számoknál


----------



## corporea (2011 Május 12)

vagy egész számoknál


----------



## corporea (2011 Május 12)

vagy azok hatányainál


----------



## corporea (2011 Május 12)

és már kész is minden.


----------



## pityu69 (2011 Május 12)

komoly ilyen van?


----------



## pityu69 (2011 Május 12)

rododendron


----------



## pityu69 (2011 Május 12)

lássuk miből élükn


----------



## pityu69 (2011 Május 12)

már 25 van de még mindíg nem enged letölteni pedig még márciusban reg-eltem


----------



## pityu69 (2011 Május 12)

áááááááááááááááááááá


----------



## pityu69 (2011 Május 12)

jjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj


----------



## pityu69 (2011 Május 12)

miért nem sikerüo?


----------



## pityu69 (2011 Május 12)

ezt akkor sem hiszem el ezt akkor sem hiszem el ezt akkor sem hiszem el ezt akkor sem hiszem el ezt akkor sem hiszem el ezt akkor sem hiszem el ezt akkor sem hiszem el ezt akkor sem hiszem el ezt akkor sem hiszem el ezt akkor sem hiszem el ezt akkor sem hiszem el ezt akkor sem hiszem el ezt akkor sem hiszem el ezt akkor sem hiszem el ezt akkor sem hiszem el ezt akkor sem hiszem el ezt akkor sem hiszem el


----------



## retitibi (2011 Május 12)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


szupi


----------



## retitibi (2011 Május 12)

nadonjo


----------



## retitibi (2011 Május 12)

ha eljön a holnap


----------



## retitibi (2011 Május 12)

lehet hogy megemelték


----------



## retitibi (2011 Május 12)

nemegyremegy


----------



## retitibi (2011 Május 12)

bla


----------



## retitibi (2011 Május 12)

nem lehetetlen


----------



## retitibi (2011 Május 12)

vau


----------



## retitibi (2011 Május 12)

na


----------



## retitibi (2011 Május 12)

a szív a víznek szalutál


----------



## retitibi (2011 Május 12)

jre


----------



## retitibi (2011 Május 12)

rew


----------



## retitibi (2011 Május 12)

kazats


----------



## retitibi (2011 Május 12)

jhjhjhjhgjhgjhgjhggz


----------



## FazekasLaci (2011 Május 12)




----------



## FazekasLaci (2011 Május 12)




----------



## FazekasLaci (2011 Május 12)




----------



## FazekasLaci (2011 Május 12)

Úgy látszik, ma nagyon jó kedvem van


----------



## Tihh (2011 Május 12)

1


----------



## Tihh (2011 Május 12)

2


----------



## Tihh (2011 Május 12)

3


----------



## Tihh (2011 Május 12)

4


----------



## Tihh (2011 Május 12)

5


----------



## Tihh (2011 Május 12)

6


----------



## Tihh (2011 Május 12)

7


----------



## Tihh (2011 Május 12)

8


----------



## Tihh (2011 Május 12)

9


----------



## Tihh (2011 Május 12)

10


----------



## Tihh (2011 Május 12)

11


----------



## Tihh (2011 Május 12)

12


----------



## Tihh (2011 Május 12)

13


----------



## Tihh (2011 Május 12)

14


----------



## Tihh (2011 Május 12)

15


----------



## Tihh (2011 Május 12)

16


----------



## Tihh (2011 Május 12)

17


----------



## Tihh (2011 Május 12)

18


----------



## Tihh (2011 Május 12)

19


----------



## Tihh (2011 Május 12)

20


----------



## Tihh (2011 Május 12)

21


----------



## Paquito2011 (2011 Május 12)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg




csodapompás! köszi!


----------



## Paquito2011 (2011 Május 12)

2


----------



## Paquito2011 (2011 Május 12)

3


----------



## Paquito2011 (2011 Május 12)

Boldog névnapot kívánopk a Gyöngyöknek, és a Pongrácoknak.


----------



## Paquito2011 (2011 Május 12)

Boldog névnapot kívánok az Attiláknak, Katalinoknak is - csak nem ma.


----------



## Paquito2011 (2011 Május 12)

végre kiélhetem az írói hajlamomat...


----------



## Paquito2011 (2011 Május 12)

de nem!


----------



## Paquito2011 (2011 Május 12)

de igen!


----------



## Paquito2011 (2011 Május 12)

10


----------



## Paquito2011 (2011 Május 12)

11


----------



## Paquito2011 (2011 Május 12)

12


----------



## Paquito2011 (2011 Május 12)

13


----------



## Paquito2011 (2011 Május 12)

14


----------



## Paquito2011 (2011 Május 12)

15


----------



## Paquito2011 (2011 Május 12)

16


----------



## Paquito2011 (2011 Május 12)

17


----------



## Paquito2011 (2011 Május 12)

18


----------



## Paquito2011 (2011 Május 12)

19


----------



## Paquito2011 (2011 Május 12)

20


----------



## Paquito2011 (2011 Május 12)

21 a tuti


----------



## vikivicu (2011 Május 12)

haloho


----------



## vikivicu (2011 Május 12)

.


----------



## vikivicu (2011 Május 12)

..


----------



## vikivicu (2011 Május 12)

...


----------



## vikivicu (2011 Május 12)

....


----------



## vikivicu (2011 Május 12)

.....


----------



## vikivicu (2011 Május 12)

......


----------



## vikivicu (2011 Május 12)

.......


----------



## vikivicu (2011 Május 12)

........


----------



## vikivicu (2011 Május 12)

.........


----------



## vikivicu (2011 Május 12)

..........


----------



## vikivicu (2011 Május 12)

..........
.


----------



## vikivicu (2011 Május 12)

..........
..


----------



## vikivicu (2011 Május 12)

..........
..


----------



## vikivicu (2011 Május 12)

..........
...


----------



## vikivicu (2011 Május 12)

..........
....


----------



## vikivicu (2011 Május 12)

..........
.....


----------



## vikivicu (2011 Május 12)

..........
......


----------



## vikivicu (2011 Május 12)

..........
.......


----------



## vikivicu (2011 Május 12)

..........
........


----------



## vikivicu (2011 Május 12)

..........
.........


----------



## vikivicu (2011 Május 12)

..........
..........


----------



## boldijani (2011 Május 12)

Sziasztok Kanadai Magyarok ! Tényleg jó honlap...


----------



## boldijani (2011 Május 12)

... csak kissé terhes a 20 hozzászólás, de ..


----------



## boldijani (2011 Május 12)

azért most , hónapokkal a regisztrációm után, rászánom magamat, ..


----------



## boldijani (2011 Május 12)

hogy teljes tag legyek


----------



## boldijani (2011 Május 12)

Volt osztálytársaim , Mókus Attila Torontóban....


----------



## Erzsébet67 (2011 Május 12)

Sziasztok!


----------



## boldijani (2011 Május 12)

Unokahùgom szintùgy, csalájával ott élnek,


----------



## luxorluky (2011 Május 12)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg



Sziasztok!


----------



## Erzsébet67 (2011 Május 12)

Sziasztok mindenki!


----------



## boldijani (2011 Május 12)

.. Unokanôvérem Nagy Boldizsár Katalin szitén,


----------



## Hapi2 (2011 Május 12)

Jelentem, az osztálylétszám 1 fő, hiányzó nincs.


----------



## Erzsébet67 (2011 Május 12)

Szép napot!!!


----------



## boldijani (2011 Május 12)

De vannak Kedves ismerôseim Ottawában is , ..


----------



## luxorluky (2011 Május 12)

Hello.


----------



## boldijani (2011 Május 12)

akik annakidején a távoli 1986-os év nyarán ...


----------



## boldijani (2011 Május 12)

vendégül láttak, befogadtak.


----------



## boldijani (2011 Május 12)

Egy szó mint száz , rátok maradéktalan szeretettel gondolok,


----------



## boldijani (2011 Május 12)

és szeretnék majd hozzájárulni e honlap letöltéseihez.


----------



## boldijani (2011 Május 12)

Az engemet érdeklô témák a számìtógépes szoftware,..


----------



## boldijani (2011 Május 12)

programozás,...


----------



## boldijani (2011 Május 12)

és ezoterikus irodalom.


----------



## boldijani (2011 Május 12)

Igy a GURDIJEFF szövegek,


----------



## boldijani (2011 Május 12)

amelyek, nagyon jelentôs


----------



## boldijani (2011 Május 12)

felismeréseket tartalmaznak az..


----------



## Dodo7771 (2011 Május 12)

Sziasztok!


----------



## boldijani (2011 Május 12)

emberi természetrôl. Igy ha van ilyen (GURDIJEFFt-öl) igencsak hálás lennék.!


----------



## andur (2011 Május 12)

Sziasztok


----------



## ipatric (2011 Május 12)

Szia

Nagyon köszönöm a segiséget az állando tagság eléréséhez!


----------



## Hapi2 (2011 Május 12)

*Újtag*

Hozzászólok


----------



## Hapi2 (2011 Május 12)

Beköszönök.


----------



## Hapi2 (2011 Május 12)

Itt vagyok


----------



## Hapi2 (2011 Május 12)

Minden kezdet nehéz. 
Ennél nehezebb már csak a folytatás lehet.


----------



## Hapi2 (2011 Május 12)

Tanulj nyelveket, de soha ne feledd: hallgatni arany


----------



## Hapi2 (2011 Május 12)

Aki másnak vermet ás, az sírásó.


----------



## Hapi2 (2011 Május 12)

Közös lónak túros a háta.
Amit sokan nem tudnak: a túros (nem túrós) régi magyar szavunk; jelentése: sebes (kisebesedett).


----------



## Hapi2 (2011 Május 12)

Szeretnék szántani, Hoffert hajtani.


----------



## Hapi2 (2011 Május 12)

Gyorsvonat sebesvonat ha feláll...


----------



## Hapi2 (2011 Május 12)

Zöldell a Rózsika...


----------



## Hapi2 (2011 Május 12)

Ha sokáig akarsz élni
Ne siess az élettel
Kíméletes életmóddal
Magasabb kort érhetsz el.


----------



## brigit11215 (2011 Május 12)

koszi


----------



## brigit11215 (2011 Május 12)

vittem


----------



## Hapi2 (2011 Május 12)

Addig nyújtózkodj amíg más takaróját eléred.


----------



## Hapi2 (2011 Május 12)

Öt török dögönyöz örökös örömök között öt görögöt.
Csök szögödösen...


----------



## Hapi2 (2011 Május 12)

A humorban nem ismerek tréfát!


----------



## Hapi2 (2011 Május 12)

Egy kis kadét a délelőtt
Térdre esett Adél előtt.
Mire eljött a délután
Szíve vágyott Adél után.


----------



## Hapi2 (2011 Május 12)

Mit sütsz kis szűcs?
Sült húst sütsz kis szűcs?


----------



## Hapi2 (2011 Május 12)

Na mos tmár elköszönök...


----------



## luxorluky (2011 Május 12)

Szép napot mindenkinek!


----------



## luxorluky (2011 Május 12)

hello


----------



## luxorluky (2011 Május 12)

...


----------



## andur (2011 Május 12)

megjöttem


----------



## Hapi2 (2011 Május 12)

Nahh elértem a 20 hozzászólást, vagy mégsem?


----------



## luxorluky (2011 Május 12)

sziasztok


----------



## Hapi2 (2011 Május 12)

Úgy néz ki, ez még kevés


----------



## luxorluky (2011 Május 12)

még csak 7...


----------



## luxorluky (2011 Május 12)

már 8, és közben süt a nap


----------



## luxorluky (2011 Május 12)

hol süt, hol nem süt


----------



## luxorluky (2011 Május 12)

tíz, tiszta víz


----------



## luxorluky (2011 Május 12)

ha nem tiszta, vidd vissza


----------



## luxorluky (2011 Május 12)

a kis cica megissza


----------



## luxorluky (2011 Május 12)

13 gólya ázik a folyóban


----------



## luxorluky (2011 Május 12)

még 6 van, kevesebb, mint hatvan


----------



## luxorluky (2011 Május 12)

tizenöt kicsi egér megy a bálba


----------



## luxorluky (2011 Május 12)

körbe karikába, nem szép attól, aki ezt kitalálta


----------



## luxorluky (2011 Május 12)

három az igazság, ennyi van hátra


----------



## luxorluky (2011 Május 12)

még két szemetelés, jobb mint egy szemverés


----------



## luxorluky (2011 Május 12)

s íme, lelépek ízibe, 20


----------



## luxorluky (2011 Május 12)

igen


----------



## ibraa (2011 Május 12)

itt vagyok


----------



## ibraa (2011 Május 12)

meg mindig


----------



## Mama64 (2011 Május 12)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Mama64 (2011 Május 12)

Örülök, hogy köztetek lehetek.


----------



## Mama64 (2011 Május 12)

Kedvenc időtöltésem az olvasás.


----------



## Boogy (2011 Május 12)

Jupp.


----------



## RoyalPredator (2011 Május 12)

asd1


----------



## RoyalPredator (2011 Május 12)

asd2


----------



## RoyalPredator (2011 Május 12)

asd3


----------



## RoyalPredator (2011 Május 12)

asd4


----------



## RoyalPredator (2011 Május 12)

asd5


----------



## RoyalPredator (2011 Május 12)

asd6


----------



## RoyalPredator (2011 Május 12)

asd7


----------



## RoyalPredator (2011 Május 12)

ads8


----------



## RoyalPredator (2011 Május 12)

asd9


----------



## RoyalPredator (2011 Május 12)

asd10


----------



## RoyalPredator (2011 Május 12)

asd11


----------



## RoyalPredator (2011 Május 12)

asd12


----------



## RoyalPredator (2011 Május 12)

asd13


----------



## RoyalPredator (2011 Május 12)

asd14


----------



## RoyalPredator (2011 Május 12)

asd15


----------



## RoyalPredator (2011 Május 12)

asd16


----------



## RoyalPredator (2011 Május 12)

asd17


----------



## RoyalPredator (2011 Május 12)

asd18


----------



## RoyalPredator (2011 Május 12)

asd19


----------



## RoyalPredator (2011 Május 12)

asd20

Mostmár nyithatok témát. SOrry.


----------



## hamuszürke (2011 Május 12)

Biztos


----------



## barna70 (2011 Május 12)

köszi


----------



## barna70 (2011 Május 12)

rendes vagy köszi


----------



## barna70 (2011 Május 12)

oksa


----------



## barna70 (2011 Május 12)

mindjárt meglesz


----------



## barna70 (2011 Május 12)

ha-ha


----------



## barna70 (2011 Május 12)

még új vagyok


----------



## barna70 (2011 Május 12)

helló


----------



## barna70 (2011 Május 12)

????????,


----------



## barna70 (2011 Május 12)




----------



## barna70 (2011 Május 12)

neked van üzenetszámod rendesen


----------



## barna70 (2011 Május 12)

ma jó napom van


----------



## barna70 (2011 Május 12)

.........


----------



## barna70 (2011 Május 12)

még 5


----------



## barna70 (2011 Május 12)

3


----------



## barna70 (2011 Május 12)

2


----------



## barna70 (2011 Május 12)

1


----------



## barna70 (2011 Május 12)

0


----------



## sethglass (2011 Május 12)

Hali! Zsolti vagyok és kedden kaptam meg a Amazon Kindle E-book-omat


----------



## sethglass (2011 Május 12)

Szeretném már megtölteni minden jóval.


----------



## sethglass (2011 Május 12)

Például Vámpírakadémiákkal.


----------



## sethglass (2011 Május 12)

Azért vettem e-bookot mert nem szeretek könyvet hordani magamnál.


----------



## sethglass (2011 Május 12)

Gyűrődik, szakad, elhagyom a könyvjelzőt


----------



## sethglass (2011 Május 12)

Pedig szeretem megtartani a könyveket szép tiszta eredeti állaputukban


----------



## sethglass (2011 Május 12)

És nem utolsó sorban a Kindle arra is jó hogy megnézzem az e-mailemet és válaszoljak mivel Free 3G van rajta


----------



## sethglass (2011 Május 12)

persze ezt a könyvek letöltéséhez rakták bele de lehet vele olvasgatni hírportálokat és közösségieket is


----------



## sethglass (2011 Május 12)

vagy bárhonnan kereshetek a google-ben


----------



## sethglass (2011 Május 12)

van ugyebár billentyűzete úgyhogy patch-el akár ékezetes betűkkel magyarul is jegyzetelhetek bele


----------



## sethglass (2011 Május 12)

De gondolom itt mindenki jól ismeri ezt a készüléket


----------



## sethglass (2011 Május 12)

Úgy tudom nemsokára jön ki rá a hivatalos magyar menü is.


----------



## sethglass (2011 Május 12)

Rendeltem hozzá kihúzható ledes világoszöld tokot is ahogy egy kertészhez illik


----------



## sethglass (2011 Május 12)

Szerintem már az is Vacsésen van a UPS-nél


----------



## sethglass (2011 Május 12)

Még jó hogy már 5:34-kor bőven világos van amikor buszozom legalább látom a kijelzőt


----------



## sethglass (2011 Május 12)

Haverjaim le voltak nyűgözve tőle


----------



## sethglass (2011 Május 12)

mm-ről mm-re megvizsgálták XD


----------



## sethglass (2011 Május 12)

keresték a pixeleket


----------



## sethglass (2011 Május 12)

a látószöget vizsgálták


----------



## sethglass (2011 Május 12)

kontrasztokat, betűméretet


----------



## sethglass (2011 Május 12)

Hát köszönöm, remélem ennyi elég 
Azért majd próbálok írogatni a témákba bár nem vagyok nagy fórumozós
De lehet hogy a Kindle-el az leszek


----------



## sethglass (2011 Május 12)

Hát köszönöm, remélem ennyi elég 
Azért majd próbálok írogatni a témákba bár nem vagyok nagy fórumozós
De lehet hogy a Kindle-el az leszek


----------



## kutyorgoka (2011 Május 12)

Köszönöm,hogy van újra hozzászólás gyűjtögető topic


----------



## kutyorgoka (2011 Május 12)

szuper, és meg sem jelenik a főoldalon ez a sok okosság


----------



## kutyorgoka (2011 Május 12)

sokat olvasgattam már régebben is a fórumokat. Nagyon szeretem, és örülök, hogy emlékeztem a belépő jelszavamra


----------



## kutyorgoka (2011 Május 12)

szép színes világ


----------



## kutyorgoka (2011 Május 12)

*kiemelt bejegyzés*


----------



## kutyorgoka (2011 Május 12)

[HIDE]hihi[/HIDE]


----------



## kutyorgoka (2011 Május 12)

de jó, már legalább a titkos szövegelésre van jogom


----------



## kutyorgoka (2011 Május 12)

11


----------



## kutyorgoka (2011 Május 12)

hoppá


----------



## kutyorgoka (2011 Május 12)

mindenkinek ilyen nehéz hülyeségeket írni?


----------



## kutyorgoka (2011 Május 12)

mégmég


----------



## krisz984 (2011 Május 12)

Üdv mindenkinek.


----------



## kutyorgoka (2011 Május 12)

16?


----------



## kutyorgoka (2011 Május 12)

namégegykicsi


----------



## kutyorgoka (2011 Május 12)

mindjárt


----------



## kutyorgoka (2011 Május 12)

egy híján 20


----------



## kutyorgoka (2011 Május 12)

nagyon köszönöm a lehetőséget


----------



## krisz984 (2011 Május 12)

Remélem gyorsan összejön a 20 postom. itt végre megtaláltam az egyik könyvet amire már nagyon várok


----------



## kutyorgoka (2011 Május 12)

vagyok


----------



## corran13 (2011 Május 12)

üdv mindenkinek, akkor nekikezdek én is a hsz gyűjtésnek


----------



## corran13 (2011 Május 12)

alapvetően egy könyv miatt találtam ide...


----------



## corran13 (2011 Május 12)

még vmikor évekkel ezelőtt..


----------



## corran13 (2011 Május 12)

de sajnos mind a felhasználónév,


----------



## corran13 (2011 Május 12)

mind a jelszó elfelejtődött


----------



## corran13 (2011 Május 12)

további motivációs tényező volt...


----------



## corran13 (2011 Május 12)

hogy hosszas halogatást követően...


----------



## corran13 (2011 Május 12)

én is beszereztem egy kindle-t,


----------



## corran13 (2011 Május 12)

mert kevéssé volt praktikus 1200 oldalas könyvekkel tömegközlekedni...


----------



## corran13 (2011 Május 12)

biztos sokan voltatok így...


----------



## corran13 (2011 Május 12)

ezért hát most aktívan elkezdtem tartalmat keresni a cuccra...


----------



## corran13 (2011 Május 12)

így terítékre kerülnek régi kedvencek...


----------



## corran13 (2011 Május 12)

és megnyílnak a lehetőségek új könyvek előtt


----------



## corran13 (2011 Május 12)

alapvetően sosem floodoltam


----------



## corran13 (2011 Május 12)

be kell ismerni, h elég fura érzés :444:


----------



## corran13 (2011 Május 12)

melyet igyekszek a jövőben kerülni :--:


----------



## corran13 (2011 Május 12)

countdown 3


----------



## corran13 (2011 Május 12)

2


----------



## corran13 (2011 Május 12)

1:twisted:


----------



## corran13 (2011 Május 12)

üdv, még1x, és köszi a lehetőséget :777::656:


----------



## corran13 (2011 Május 12)




----------



## Monika13 (2011 Május 12)

Köszi, egy tündér vagy


----------



## Monika13 (2011 Május 12)

Egy kicsit tényleg furcsa így írni


----------



## Monika13 (2011 Május 12)

A kindle nagy úr...


----------



## Monika13 (2011 Május 12)

Egy éve van meg és azóta még többet olvastam, mint előtte


----------



## Monika13 (2011 Május 12)

Pedig már addig is egy könyvmoly voltam


----------



## Monika13 (2011 Május 12)

Nagyon sokat összegyűjtöttem már eddig is különböző formátumokban


----------



## Monika13 (2011 Május 12)

Ha van valami olyan a mit kerestek


----------



## Monika13 (2011 Május 12)

megnézhetem a könyvtáramban


----------



## Monika13 (2011 Május 12)

Mindenféle témakörben gyűjtöm a könyveket


----------



## Monika13 (2011 Május 12)

egy igazi kis mókusként elraktározom őket


----------



## Monika13 (2011 Május 12)

hátha egyszer még kelleni fog


----------



## Monika13 (2011 Május 12)

A legjobb dolog a világon szerintem a kindle


----------



## Dorce_e (2011 Május 12)

Az
emberek olyan ostobák! Van valamijük, ami mindennél többet ér, és alig 
vigyáznak rá. Eldobják maguktól az életet akár pénzért, akár zacskóba 
csomagolt porokért, akár egy idegen elragadó mosolyáért. /Cassandra 
Clare


----------



## Monika13 (2011 Május 12)

remélem hamarosan még jobban elterjed


----------



## Monika13 (2011 Május 12)

egyre több embert látok már a kezében vele


----------



## Monika13 (2011 Május 12)

praktikus, kicsi és mindig kéznél van


----------



## Dorce_e (2011 Május 12)

Mikor
5 évesek voltunk megkérdezték tőlünk, hogy mik szeretnénk lenni, amikor
felnövünk? Olyanokat válaszoltuk, hogy űrhajós, elnök vagy az én 
esetemben: hercegnő. De most hogy felnőttünk, komoly választ várnak. 
Nos, mit szóltok ehhez: Ki a fene tudja?
Ez nem az az időszak, amikor nehéz és gyors döntéseket kell hoznunk.
Ez az az időszak..., amikor hibáznunk kell.
Rossz vonatra szállni és ott ragadni valahol.
Szerelmesnek lenni… sokszor.
Meggondolni magad újra és újra, mert semmi sem állandó.
Szóval,
kövessetek el annyi hibát, amennyit csak tudtok. Így, ha egy nap majd 
megkérdezik, mik szeretnénk lenni, nem kell majd találgatnunk,mert tudni
fogjuk!


----------



## Dorce_e (2011 Május 12)

Szerintem
igencsak fontos, hogy életben tartsuk magunkban az egykori gyermeket. 
(...) Arra gondolok, fontosabb a szív, mint az ész. Ha dönteni kell, 
ebben a sorrendben latolgatok.


----------



## Dorce_e (2011 Május 12)

A tengerpartot járó kisgyerek 
mindig talál a kavicsok közt egyre, 
mely mindöröktõl fogva az övé, 
és soha senki másé, nem is lenne."


----------



## Monika13 (2011 Május 12)

És nyaralásra sem kell magaddal vinned a sok olvasnivalót


----------



## Dorce_e (2011 Május 12)

A lány egyszer azt mondta: "Nincs
semmi baj azzal, ha hiszel a tündérmesékben, mert a végén mind
boldogan élünk majd, amíg meg nem halunk.." Azonban a lány
elfelejtett egy fontos részletet: nem mindenki a 'boldogan élünk,
míg meg nem halunk'-szándékkal lesz szerelmes: a legtöbb esetben az
egész csak egy egyszer volt, hol nem
volt..


----------



## Monika13 (2011 Május 12)

Nem moshatod meg kétszer a kezedet ugyanabban az eliramló folyóban, és akárhogy szorítasz egy maroknyi homokot, nem csavarhatsz belőle olajat.


----------



## Monika13 (2011 Május 12)

Amikor egy ajtó becsukódik , egy másik ajtó kinyílik valahol.


----------



## Monika13 (2011 Május 12)

Mindig csak azt kívánom mindenkinek, aki fontos a számomra, hogy alakuljanak úgy a dolgaid, ahogy az számodra a legjobb lesz majd


----------



## Monika13 (2011 Május 12)

Még egyszer köszönöm neked


----------



## Dorce_e (2011 Május 12)

Menj,küzdj az álmodért,
Minden vágyadért,mi benned él.
Győztes lesz a harc,
Ha nincs több hátraarc,
Végül majd tiéd,miért szívből küzdenél.

Voltál fenn is párszor,kaptál glóriát,
Mégis sokszor érzed,a bánat jó barát.
Sürget benn egy érzés,újra fentre vágysz,
De mit tennél meg érte,hogy ne kössön le lánc?


----------



## Dorce_e (2011 Május 12)

"Fáj a lét, a létezés, a lefekvés, az ébredés.
Fáj a múlt és fáj a jelen, mindez azért, mert nem vagy itt velem."


----------



## Dorce_e (2011 Május 12)

"Fáj a lét, a létezés, a lefekvés, az ébredés.
Fáj a múlt és fáj a jelen, mindez azért, mert nem vagy itt velem."


----------



## Dorce_e (2011 Május 12)

"Csak a távolság mutatja meg, mennyire hiányozhat valami."


----------



## Dorce_e (2011 Május 12)

Valaki gyorsan él és bízik a sorsban,
Valaki lassan és sokszor megtorpan,
Választani kell, hogy mi is a cél,
A te álmod... az hol van?


----------



## Dorce_e (2011 Május 12)

Pajtásaim! értetek a bú;
Elhagyni, fiúk, titeket,
Ez fáj nekem, ez szomorít el,
Ez ver kebelembe sebet...
De nem! mi vigadtunk minden időben,
Igy hát szomorú a búcsu se légyen.


----------



## Dorce_e (2011 Május 12)

Pajtásaim! értetek a bú;
Elhagyni, fiúk, titeket,
Ez fáj nekem, ez szomorít el,
Ez ver kebelembe sebet...
De nem! mi vigadtunk minden időben,
Igy hát szomorú a búcsu se légyen.


----------



## Dorce_e (2011 Május 12)

"A szerelem nem más mint az az érzés mikor azt hisszük hogy egy emberrel szeretnénk szeretkezni egész életünkben.


----------



## Dorce_e (2011 Május 12)

"A vágyakozástól az élvezetig támolygok, és az élvezetben elepedek a vágyakozás után."


----------



## Dorce_e (2011 Május 12)

" Megtaláltam az igazit, de ő nem szerelmes belém, és amíg én az vagyok, addig másnak nem lehet esélye. "


----------



## Dorce_e (2011 Május 12)

" Minél rövidebb a nő szoknyája, annál több bunkó férfi megy utána. Kultúrált férfi akkor is szeretetreméltónak látja a nõt, ha tetõtől talpig fel van öltözve. "


----------



## Dorce_e (2011 Május 12)

Hát persze nem érzek irántad semmit, csak kéjesen beleharapnék a nyakadba, és gyöngéden belenyalnék a füledbe


----------



## Dorce_e (2011 Május 12)

A Nő a világ ékszere.Ezt az ékszert mindennél jobban meg kell 
becsülni. Ha vidám,vele kell örülni,ha rossz kedve van,meg kell 
vigasztalni. Ha fázik,át kell ölelni,de ha boldogtalan,nem szabad 
elengedni a világért sem.És ezt az Ékszert úgy hordd a tenyereden,mint a
nyakláncot a nyakadban!"


----------



## nyina5 (2011 Május 12)




----------



## fishing0412 (2011 Május 12)

a legszebb nézet kétségtelenül a szerelem, amit pár sorral erősitenék meg...aki szerelmes az tudja, de ami a legfontosabb: Érzi!!


----------



## kizsoltyka (2011 Május 12)

jelen


----------



## kizsoltyka (2011 Május 12)

itt vagyok


----------



## kizsoltyka (2011 Május 12)

hello


----------



## kizsoltyka (2011 Május 12)

4


----------



## kizsoltyka (2011 Május 12)

hello


----------



## kizsoltyka (2011 Május 12)

haho

köszike

kösz

kösz

nagyon jok


----------



## kizsoltyka (2011 Május 12)

na még van elég 20-ig


----------



## kizsoltyka (2011 Május 12)

már kevesebb


----------



## kizsoltyka (2011 Május 12)

na, alakul


----------



## kizsoltyka (2011 Május 12)

még most is van


----------



## kizsoltyka (2011 Május 12)

1


----------



## kizsoltyka (2011 Május 12)

2


----------



## kizsoltyka (2011 Május 12)

3


----------



## fishing0412 (2011 Május 12)

Néha úgy érzem boldog vagyok. Máskor úgy érzem meghalok. Mert valaki elmondja milyen vagyok és engem szeretni már senki se fog. Ez így van, érzem és látom, szememben könnyeket már nem is láttok. Sírni már nem fogok, de akkor tőlem már hangot sem hallotok. Lehet,hogy mindenki utál, de én tudom, hogy senki sem ismer igazán. Hiányzik egy lány, ki elhagyott rég, szememben könny miatta ég. De tudom, hogy már nem lesz velem, azért még fáj a szivem. Van egy másik akiért szivem dobog. Lehet hogy szeretne, de ha látom félni fogok. Nem tudom mit tegyek ha más is szereti, de ha nem teszek ellene kezem el nem éri


----------



## kizsoltyka (2011 Május 12)

4


----------



## kizsoltyka (2011 Május 12)

még kettö


----------



## fishing0412 (2011 Május 12)

Két kéz adatott nekünk hogy szorítsunk. Két láb hogy járjunk. Két szem hogy lássunk és két fül hogy halljunk. De miért csak egy szív? Azért, mert a másikat egy másik embernek adták - nekünk csak meg kell találnunk ezt a másik embert


----------



## kizsoltyka (2011 Május 12)

na, utolso


----------



## kizsoltyka (2011 Május 12)

na, még most sincs meg


----------



## fishing0412 (2011 Május 12)

Egy reggel fülig érő mosollyan ébredtem, 
Azt hittem szép nap lesz, de tévedtem, 
Ágyamat megvetvén, ablakomon kinéztem, 
Rájöttem-e szép napra semmit nem intéztem. 
Lebeszéltem egy randit az édesemmel, 
Szerettem őt, de tudtam vele játszom az életemmel, 
Ő volt minden fiunak legszebb álma, 
S ő megkap minden fiut, ki szíve vágya, 
Féltem hogy elhagy, és megválik tőlem, 
Vagy, éppen elhalásszák előlem. 
A randin elmondtam mi nyomta szívem, 
Ő végig hallgatta mit mondtam, híven. 
Utánnam ő is szóhoz jutott, 
S mondani valóján gyorsan végig futott. 
A lényege az volt, hogy ő már más fiut szeret, 
S hogy ő sajnálja, de megcsalt vele. 
Sírva, zokogva, szaladtam el 
Aztán siettem a szobámba fel, 
Ágynak estem, s ki sem keltem, 
Azt a napot tudom nem felejtem. 
Nem tudtam őt kiheverni a mai napra sem, 
De tudom őt nem felejtem soha sem...


----------



## fishing0412 (2011 Május 12)

Nyári estén haza felé. Dúdolgatom ,hogy szeretlek én! Rád gondolok szememben könny ragyog mert fája szívem hogy ha nem lehetsz velem. 
Vele minden olyan más miért nem értitek értsd meg hát nem élhetek így tovább ha nem lesz velem! 
ő kell nekem!!!
Minden reggel úgy kelek fel hogy ,hogy álmom rólad szól és csak te láthatod fogadd el ezt így! Tovább lépni nem tudok mert minden égi dal csak nekünk mesél 
Vele minden olyan más miért nem értitek értsd meg hát nem élhetek így tovább ha nem lesz velem! 
Mert ő kell nekem!!!
Minden percben csak veled lennék a szerelmemmel te, te érezhetnéd fogd a kezem és ne engedd el! Mert így akarom, én ,én mindörökre 
Vele minden olyan más miért nem értitek értsd meg hát nem élhetek így tovább ha nem lesz velem! 
Mert ő kell nekem!


----------



## edinanide (2011 Május 12)

Jó ez a fórum 

Annyi jó régi és új mese van fennt, nagyon tetszik ez a fórum 

Kedvenc meséim 1 helyen 

Már csak 2 hozzászólás kell 



Nah ez az utcsó ígérem


----------



## fishing0412 (2011 Május 12)

Feledd a multat, gondolj a jövőre, gondolj a még el nem jött időre.számit rád valaki,aki téged szeret, akivel ha akarsz boldog is lehetsz


----------



## fishing0412 (2011 Május 12)

Gitárod vagyok hisz játszol az életemmel,
dobod vagyok hisz dobogtatod gyenge szívemet.
De kérlek ne játsz az érzéseimmel, mert ha egyszer
a kottába megakadsz,
Félek, hogy az életem örökre megszakad


----------



## fishing0412 (2011 Május 12)

Várni valakit, ki nem jön többé, eljönni onnan, hol boldog voltál, otthagyni örökké.
Szeretni valakit, ki nem szeret téged, könnyeket tagadni, mik szívedben égnek.
Kergetni egy álmot, soha el nem érni, csalódott szívvel mindig csak remélni.
Megalázva írni egy könyörgő levelet, S szívdobogva várni, nem jön-e rá felelet.
Hideg búcsúzásnál egy csókot koldulni, mással látni őt, s utána fordulni.
Kacagni hamis lemondással, hazamenni, sírni néma zokogással.
Otthon átkönnyezni hosszú éjszakákat, s imádkozni azért, hogy ő ne tudja meg
mi is az a bánat!


----------



## fishing0412 (2011 Május 12)

minek ez neked szerelmem?
minek hitegetsz majd,lehet szavkkal én szeretlek de mondd meg igazi érzésed 
én élküled csak egy ember vagyok de ha velem vagy és 
eggyütt érezzük egymást két ember lessz belőlem és rögtön énleszek
a világ legboldogabb embere!

világnézet...


----------



## fishing0412 (2011 Május 12)

Nem vagyok én angyal ,olyan vagyok mint más,, 
Csak leírom szívemnek örömét,s bánatát.
Világokat hódítani soha nem akartam.
Most küzdök, azért (?)mert, elvesztem volna.

Egyszer már nem bírtam, s feladtam mindent,
De most bízok magamban, bízok az erőmben.
Küzdök a fájdalom ellen mely mindennap elér,
Tudom, megváltoztam, már nem az vagyok aki rég,

Nem tudom most mi van bennem, mit is érzek,
Már nem fáj úgy a szívem lelkem, úgy mint régen.
Sok idő kellet, mig sorsom elfogadtam, s megértettem,
Rá kellet jönöm hogy az élet, csak játszott velem.

Próbálok most szívből nevetni, és szeretni,
Csak egyetlen egyszer szeretnék boldog lenni.
Remény ,nekem már csak ez maradt az életben,
Pedig én oly tisztán tudtam, s akartam szeretni.

Forgolódok ágyamban nyugtalan a szívem.
Boldog lehetek-e még veled, kell-e még szerelmem?
Én el akarom feledni, mind azt ami rossz volt,
Harcolni fogok,ha kell érted meghalok,mert 

SZERETLEK NAGYON!!


----------



## fishing0412 (2011 Május 12)

A magány..

Furcsa érzés, talán a hiány mi bennem kavarog
Csak egy kis remény, egy halk imát amit mormolok.
Rossz álom, kegyetlen sóhaj az ami bánt most. 
S tudom, azt is hogy nagyon egyedül vagyok.

Ezernyi szép dolog mely tovább állt.
S összetört szívem, s lelkem az ég felé száll.
Ezernyi szép emlék mi most fájdalmat okozott
S a fájdolmra gondolok, s elcsuklik a hangom.

Lelkemig hatol ez a furcsa dolog: a magyány 
S nem is lehet elmondani hogy mennyire fáj.
Egy fáradt hang szállt el messze a széllel 
Most sírni lenne kedvem, és fogok is érzem.

Egy apró könnycsepp utat tör magának, 
S végig, folyik arcomon, s már meg is száradt,
S vár egy szép szót, egy biztató hangot 
Mi talán erőt ad, hogy túl legyen egy ponton, 

Ha szívem egyszer majd új esélyt kap
S ha tudnám, hogy megcsókol még valaha 
Fognám a kezét s nem engedném el soha
Égbe szállnék, s vinném magammal 

És kinyílik előttem a mennyország kapuja
S az Úrhoz fordulok, s megszólítom halkan.
Most annyi rossz történik velem, miért?
Mond Uram, hol van a lelkem nyugalma?

Nem várok túl sok jót hisz lelkem már oda lett
Már nem tudom, kimondani de kérlek légy velem
De az Úrnak nem kell magyrázkodnom, s az mondja,
Menj te vissza, mert rád, szerelmed, s barátok várnak.


----------



## fishing0412 (2011 Május 12)

A sors hozta ezt a mély érzést: ez a szerelem .
amikor azon a napon ot rád néztem, a szivem nagyot dobbant, s mindent megértetem 
Attól a naptol kezdve egyre közelebb kerültünk egymáshoz, biztos voltam benne, TÉGED nem mérhetlek máshoz.
Azota már toudom, sok közös pontunk van , érzelmeink mára 
teljesen összeforrtak.
Egységbe simul össze árvának hitt lelkünk, ma már bárkit legyözünk ,oly erősek lettünk....


----------



## fishing0412 (2011 Május 12)

a dal ami azon az éjszakán szólt
felcsendült ujra de te nem voltál ott
egy másik sráccal mulattad az időt
pont akkor voltam ott, s te megcsókoltad őt

fájt a szívem, de mit tehetnék?
nem hívhatom vissza újra azt az estét,
de ezután is kedves voltam veled
jó barátod akartam maradni neked

pár hét múlva fel is hívtál
kint a duna parton a vállamon sírtál
otthagyott a srác, azt mondta van jobb,
elakartam mondani, hogy én még itt vagyok

beültünk egy kávézóba, hazafelé menet,
te az asztalt nézted én meg a szemedet,
megszólalt ujra az a szám,
s te ujra felnéztél rám,

hazáig a buszon végig csókoltuk egymást,
nem szállunk le csak ha itt a végállomás,
még mindig kőrözünk ott, azon a buszon,
azóta szeretjük egymást, újra, igen, nagyon...


----------



## fishing0412 (2011 Május 12)

Nem kell más! Hisz benned meg van minden, mi kell nekem! Szemedben nézek némán, látom szemedben a lángot! Kertemben szépséged hamar kinyilott, s még most is pompázik, Az első pillantástól...


Szeretlek én, mert Rád találva nem vagyok árva, Csak jönnél már kedvesem, itt vagyok Reád várva, Minden nap izgalom a szép mosolyodra várva, Remélem a szíved Irántam nincsen bezárva!


----------



## fishing0412 (2011 Május 12)

Szeress először mikor elmegyek,szeress másodszor mikor visszajövök,szeress újra,és szeress megint,akár nagyon,akár kicsit.Szeress egy hétig,szerss egy évig,akár tavasztól a télig,de ma igazán szeress engemet hiszen holnap nem tudni mi lehet...


----------



## fishing0412 (2011 Május 12)

Sok idő, ami minket összeköt,
Mely nem is lehetne ennél gyönyörübb. 
Ez idő tele volt bánattal,örömmel,
De kitartok melletted,mert így,
Senkit nem szerettem.

Éjjel mindig veled álmodom,
szeretnélek látni,sokáig már nem bírom.
Nappal rólad ábrándozom,
Ó!Jaj!Mikor találkozunk?
Már tényleg nem bírom!

Sok idegesség nyomja szívemet,
Szeretsz e még úgy,ahogy kellene?
Én jobban szeretlek téged,mint azt te érzed
Minket az ég is egymásnak teremtett,
Nem is fér hozzá kétely!

Most,hogy megtaláltalak,
Én el nem eresztlek,
Mivel te is szeretsz
Ez így marad örökre.

Van egy álmunk,
amit valóra váltunk,
Nem kell hozzá más,csak a mi szerelmünk,
Eljön az idő mikor az álmunk végre beteljesül.

Arra kérlek téged,
Szeress úgy ahogy én téged,
Soha ne szomorkodj,csak nevessél,
A mi szerelmünk pedig tartson örökké!


----------



## fishing0412 (2011 Május 12)

Sajátos világnézetemet körbeirja a szerelem...


----------



## Ency9191 (2011 Május 13)

Sziasztok


----------



## rantottmaj (2011 Május 13)

*üdv*

Szia! És köszi!


----------



## rantottmaj (2011 Május 13)

Esetleg linkelek zenéket, hogy valami haszna is legyen 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ux4O4D5gq8


----------



## rantottmaj (2011 Május 13)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1yUcux6B5_A


----------



## rantottmaj (2011 Május 13)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rxXxIuKRgYU


----------



## rantottmaj (2011 Május 13)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YJXN1jZHTW0&feature=related


----------



## rantottmaj (2011 Május 13)

A maradékot meg számolom: 14


----------



## rantottmaj (2011 Május 13)

13


----------



## rantottmaj (2011 Május 13)

12


----------



## rantottmaj (2011 Május 13)

11


----------



## rantottmaj (2011 Május 13)

10


----------



## rantottmaj (2011 Május 13)

9


----------



## rantottmaj (2011 Május 13)

8


----------



## rantottmaj (2011 Május 13)

7


----------



## rantottmaj (2011 Május 13)

6


----------



## rantottmaj (2011 Május 13)

5


----------



## rantottmaj (2011 Május 13)

4


----------



## rantottmaj (2011 Május 13)

3


----------



## rantottmaj (2011 Május 13)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NSzmpIRrXL4&feature=related


----------



## rantottmaj (2011 Május 13)

1


----------



## pingipongi (2011 Május 13)

amdi írta:


> Szia!
> 
> Ezeket a tudásszintmérő füzet alapján készítettem.


 

magyon jó az oldal

nagyon tettszik



amdi írta:


> Szia!
> 
> Ezeket a tudásszintmérő füzet alapján készítettem.


 


pingipongi írta:


> magyon jó az oldal


 
xd



pingipongi írta:


> xd


 
sok embernek segítség ez az oldal



pingipongi írta:


> sok embernek segítség ez az oldal


 

apáczai 4 osztály


----------



## v0304 (2011 Május 13)

Ez egy nagyon érzekény terület világhálón.


----------



## gorna (2011 Május 13)

1valaky írta:


> szuper vagykiss


 
jelen


----------



## v0304 (2011 Május 13)

Szükség van ilyen oldalra.

Nagyon hasznos

Köszönöm

Köszönöm a meséket.


----------



## v0304 (2011 Május 13)

Gyermekkoromban sokat jártam ezen a vidéken. Sajnos évek óta nem volt rá lehetőségem.


----------



## v0304 (2011 Május 13)

Miért tölt el sok embert félelem péntek 13-án?


----------



## v0304 (2011 Május 13)

Köszönöm


----------



## v0304 (2011 Május 13)

Köszönöm a lehetőséget.


----------



## v0304 (2011 Május 13)

Én is szeretem.


----------



## v0304 (2011 Május 13)

Köszönöm a lehetőséget!


----------



## v0304 (2011 Május 13)

Szép munkák. Gratulálok!


----------



## v0304 (2011 Május 13)

Minden A. K. kiadvány nagyon jó szerintem.


----------



## v0304 (2011 Május 13)

Segítséggel sikerült megtanulni egyszerű darabok elkészítését.


----------



## v0304 (2011 Május 13)

Sajnalom, hogy ez a készségem hiányzik.


----------



## v0304 (2011 Május 13)

Most gyöngyfűzéssel foglalkozom.


----------



## v0304 (2011 Május 13)

Hasznosak az útmutatások.


----------



## v0304 (2011 Május 13)

Szép gondolatok.


----------



## v0304 (2011 Május 13)

Nagyon hasznos tanácsok.


----------



## v0304 (2011 Május 13)

Nagyon szépek.


----------



## v0304 (2011 Május 13)

Gyönyörű


----------



## schj (2011 Május 13)

kösz


----------



## csont25 (2011 Május 13)

Köszönöm Melitta!


----------



## Gyöngyi77 (2011 Május 13)

Köszönöm.


----------



## Gyöngyi77 (2011 Május 13)

Köszönjük Melitta.


----------



## Gyöngyi77 (2011 Május 13)

2


----------



## konczkr (2011 Május 13)

*??*



Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg



Elég a köszönöm a 20 hozzászóláshoz?


----------



## Merenwen (2011 Május 13)

Üdv Mindenkinek!


----------



## konczkr (2011 Május 13)

2


----------



## konczkr (2011 Május 13)

3


----------



## konczkr (2011 Május 13)

4


----------



## konczkr (2011 Május 13)

5


----------



## konczkr (2011 Május 13)

6


----------



## konczkr (2011 Május 13)

7


----------



## konczkr (2011 Május 13)

8


----------



## konczkr (2011 Május 13)

9


----------



## konczkr (2011 Május 13)

10


----------



## szabpeti (2011 Május 13)

*szövegelés*

kezdetnek egy


----------



## szabpeti (2011 Május 13)

*szövegelés*

még egy


----------



## szabpeti (2011 Május 13)

*szövegelés*

2


----------



## szabpeti (2011 Május 13)

4


----------



## szabpeti (2011 Május 13)

5


----------



## szabpeti (2011 Május 13)

6


----------



## szabpeti (2011 Május 13)

7


----------



## szabpeti (2011 Május 13)

8


----------



## szabpeti (2011 Május 13)

9


----------



## szabpeti (2011 Május 13)

10


----------



## szabpeti (2011 Május 13)

11


----------



## szabpeti (2011 Május 13)

12


----------



## szabpeti (2011 Május 13)

13


----------



## szabpeti (2011 Május 13)

14


----------



## szabpeti (2011 Május 13)

15


----------



## szabpeti (2011 Május 13)

16


----------



## szabpeti (2011 Május 13)

17


----------



## szabpeti (2011 Május 13)

18


----------



## szabpeti (2011 Május 13)

19


----------



## szabpeti (2011 Május 13)

20


----------



## szabpeti (2011 Május 13)

ez már tbb, mint szükséges


----------



## szöszi-möszi (2011 Május 13)

tetszik!Jó!


----------



## legendavagyok01 (2011 Május 13)

*Hozzászólás*


----------



## elpisto (2011 Május 13)

sziasztok


----------



## elpisto (2011 Május 13)

2


----------



## elpisto (2011 Május 13)

3


----------



## elpisto (2011 Május 13)

4


----------



## elpisto (2011 Május 13)

5


----------



## elpisto (2011 Május 13)

6


----------



## elpisto (2011 Május 13)

7


----------



## elpisto (2011 Május 13)

8


----------



## elpisto (2011 Május 13)

9


----------



## elpisto (2011 Május 13)

10


----------



## elpisto (2011 Május 13)

11


----------



## elpisto (2011 Május 13)

12


----------



## elpisto (2011 Május 13)

13


----------



## elpisto (2011 Május 13)

14


----------



## elpisto (2011 Május 13)

15


----------



## elpisto (2011 Május 13)

16


----------



## elpisto (2011 Május 13)

17


----------



## elpisto (2011 Május 13)

18


----------



## elpisto (2011 Május 13)

19


----------



## elpisto (2011 Május 13)

20


----------



## elpisto (2011 Május 13)

21


----------



## elpisto (2011 Május 13)

22


----------



## timikovacs1 (2011 Május 13)

*hello*

Sziasztok, 
nem igazan ertem a 20 ertelmes hozzaszolas kriteriumat.
Mar irtam 20 db-ot, es minden valtozatlan.Pedig nagyon szeretnek en is allando tag lenni.
Tud valaki segiteni?


----------



## rigau (2011 Május 13)

*1*

1


----------



## rigau (2011 Május 13)

*2*

2


----------



## rigau (2011 Május 13)

*3*

3


----------



## rigau (2011 Május 13)

*4*

4


----------



## rigau (2011 Május 13)

*5*

5


----------



## rigau (2011 Május 13)

*6*

6


----------



## rigau (2011 Május 13)

*7*

7


----------



## rigau (2011 Május 13)

*8*

8


----------



## rigau (2011 Május 13)

*9*

9


----------



## rigau (2011 Május 13)

*10*

10


----------



## rigau (2011 Május 13)

*11*

11


----------



## rigau (2011 Május 13)

*12*

12


----------



## rigau (2011 Május 13)

*13*

13


----------



## rigau (2011 Május 13)

*14*

14


----------



## rigau (2011 Május 13)

*15*

15


----------



## rigau (2011 Május 13)

*16*

16


----------



## rigau (2011 Május 13)

*17*

17


----------



## rigau (2011 Május 13)

*18*

18


----------



## rigau (2011 Május 13)

*19*

19


----------



## rigau (2011 Május 13)

*20*

20


----------



## csipke01 (2011 Május 13)

Sziasztok!


----------



## csipke01 (2011 Május 13)

Ez egy nagyon klassz oldal!


----------



## csont25 (2011 Május 13)

csipke01 írta:


> sziasztok!


17


----------



## Vigyori89 (2011 Május 13)

sziasztok


----------



## Vigyori89 (2011 Május 13)

2


----------



## Vigyori89 (2011 Május 13)

3


----------



## Vigyori89 (2011 Május 13)

4


----------



## Vigyori89 (2011 Május 13)

5


----------



## Vigyori89 (2011 Május 13)

6


----------



## Vigyori89 (2011 Május 13)

7


----------



## Vigyori89 (2011 Május 13)

8


----------



## Vigyori89 (2011 Május 13)

9


----------



## Vigyori89 (2011 Május 13)

10


----------



## Vigyori89 (2011 Május 13)

11


----------



## Vigyori89 (2011 Május 13)

12


----------



## Vigyori89 (2011 Május 13)

13


----------



## Vigyori89 (2011 Május 13)

14


----------



## Vigyori89 (2011 Május 13)

15


----------



## Vigyori89 (2011 Május 13)

16


----------



## Vigyori89 (2011 Május 13)

17


----------



## Vigyori89 (2011 Május 13)

18


----------



## Vigyori89 (2011 Május 13)

19


----------



## Vigyori89 (2011 Május 13)

20


----------



## csont25 (2011 Május 13)

Nagyon érdekes témák vannak.Nem győzöm kapkodni az egeret.


----------



## rozsuzsa (2011 Május 13)

sziasztok...első!


----------



## rozsuzsa (2011 Május 13)




----------



## rozsuzsa (2011 Május 13)

három


----------



## rozsuzsa (2011 Május 13)

4


----------



## rozsuzsa (2011 Május 13)

5


----------



## rozsuzsa (2011 Május 13)

6


----------



## rozsuzsa (2011 Május 13)

7


----------



## rozsuzsa (2011 Május 13)

8


----------



## rozsuzsa (2011 Május 13)

9


----------



## rozsuzsa (2011 Május 13)

10


----------



## rozsuzsa (2011 Május 13)

11


----------



## rozsuzsa (2011 Május 13)

12


----------



## rozsuzsa (2011 Május 13)

13


----------



## rozsuzsa (2011 Május 13)

14


----------



## rozsuzsa (2011 Május 13)

15


----------



## rozsuzsa (2011 Május 13)

16


----------



## rozsuzsa (2011 Május 13)

17


----------



## csont25 (2011 Május 13)

Jó itt lenni.


----------



## rozsuzsa (2011 Május 13)

köszi


----------



## rozsuzsa (2011 Május 13)

a


----------



## rozsuzsa (2011 Május 13)

türelmet


----------



## csont25 (2011 Május 13)

Remélem mindenki szereti a zenét.


----------



## gabiati (2011 Május 13)

Visszaszámlálás indul: *9*


----------



## gabiati (2011 Május 13)

*8*


----------



## gabiati (2011 Május 13)

*7*


----------



## gabiati (2011 Május 13)

*6*


----------



## gabiati (2011 Május 13)

*5*


----------



## gabiati (2011 Május 13)

*4*


----------



## gabiati (2011 Május 13)

*3*:55:


----------



## gabiati (2011 Május 13)

*2*


----------



## gabiati (2011 Május 13)

*1*


----------



## gabiati (2011 Május 13)

:00:


----------



## csont25 (2011 Május 13)

7


----------



## onomat (2011 Május 13)

1


----------



## onomat (2011 Május 13)

2


----------



## onomat (2011 Május 13)

3


----------



## onomat (2011 Május 13)

4


----------



## onomat (2011 Május 13)

5


----------



## onomat (2011 Május 13)

6


----------



## onomat (2011 Május 13)

7


----------



## onomat (2011 Május 13)

8


----------



## onomat (2011 Május 13)

9


----------



## onomat (2011 Május 13)

10


----------



## onomat (2011 Május 13)

11


----------



## onomat (2011 Május 13)

12


----------



## onomat (2011 Május 13)

13


----------



## onomat (2011 Május 13)

14


----------



## onomat (2011 Május 13)

15


----------



## onomat (2011 Május 13)

16


----------



## onomat (2011 Május 13)

17


----------



## onomat (2011 Május 13)

18


----------



## onomat (2011 Május 13)

19


----------



## onomat (2011 Május 13)

20


----------



## csont25 (2011 Május 13)

*Paff a bűvös sárkány*

Csatolás megtekintése 698376


----------



## csont25 (2011 Május 13)

onomat írta:


> 20


 16


----------



## csont25 (2011 Május 13)

*Nyugalom*


----------



## csont25 (2011 Május 13)

3


----------



## csont25 (2011 Május 13)

Megérkeztem!


----------



## csaszi85 (2011 Május 13)

Szia remélem nekem is megelesz


----------



## szöszi-möszi (2011 Május 13)

mivel még én sem vok állandó tag, ezért nincs sok lehetőségem, még mindig gyűjtöm a 20-as körben a hozzászólást, de persze az értelmeseketSzóval szerintem az Eszergomi Bazilika is megér egy misét)))


----------



## csont25 (2011 Május 13)

Megyek aludni.Nyugodtan hajtom álomra a fejemet.Egy kiváló csapatnak a tagja lehettem.kiss


----------



## csont25 (2011 Május 13)

*EDDA-karaoke*

Csatolás megtekintése 698401


----------



## ipatric (2011 Május 13)

Üdvözlünk Magyarországról!


----------



## m_Klari (2011 Május 13)

csipkebogyo írta:


> Textilállatkák-textilfigurák alapfokon
> 
> Hurkaállatok


Alig várom,hogy megnézhessemalkotásaidat. m-Klari


----------



## m_Klari (2011 Május 13)

Amíg nem látom a dolgokat, nem tudok hozzászólni! m_Klari


----------



## m_Klari (2011 Május 14)

*babavarrás*



napraforgo3 írta:


> Kedves Csilla!
> 
> Ezen a blogoldalon részletesen találsz egy baba leírását. Ilyenre gondoltál? Még vannak képeim, de nem tudom egyenlőre beilleszteni.
> 
> bloomandblossom.blogspot.com/2008_08_01_archi.. – baba lépésről lépésre



Mackókat készítek,de szeretnék játékbabákat is varrni, Szabásmintát keresek.m_Klari


----------



## m_Klari (2011 Május 14)

*csatlakozás*



nomi2 írta:


> Nem a saját munkáim, köszönet illeti azt, aki közzé tette és az elkészítésükhöz szükséges mintát is feltöltötte.



Csatlakoznék hozzád a köszönettel, ajándékokhoz keresek ötleteket, mintákat. m-Klari


----------



## m_Klari (2011 Május 14)

nomi2 írta:


> Néhány ötlet



Minden jó ötletre hálás vevő vagyok. m_Klari


----------



## m_Klari (2011 Május 14)

csipkebogyo írta:


> Textilállatkák - textilfigurák alapfokon
> 
> Gombócból készűlt állatok



Nagy öröm és nagy segítség lenne ez a szabásmintás állatsorozat,a picik rajonganak értük és kifogytam az ötletekből. Köszike. m_Klari


----------



## m_Klari (2011 Május 14)

nomi2 írta:


> Néhány ötlet



Hálás lennék madár-szabásmintákért.Eddig saját kútfőből nem sikerült. m_Klari


----------



## m_Klari (2011 Május 14)

mangaka73 írta:


> Sziasztok
> 
> Új vagyok és nagyon érdekel a patchwork technika. Tudnátok olyan oldalt ajánlani, ahonnan a technikáját el lehet sajátítani?
> 
> Előre is köszi



Csatlakozom kérésedhez, nagyon új vagyok,de csak csodálom a foltvarrók alkotásait,szeretnék közéjük tartozni.m_Klari


----------



## m_Klari (2011 Május 14)

Betti1117 írta:


> Rengeteg ilyen oldal van. A magyar foltvarrás.lap.hu oldalon óriási a választék foltvarrók oldalai, blogjai, galériái közt. Sokuknak van olyan bejegyzése, ahol lépésről lépésre leírja a technikákat. Mintákat és ötleteket is találni.A Picasan is lehet teljes újságokat találni, persze a többségük nem magyar nyelvű.Csak egy pár példa.
> 
> http://picasaweb.google.com/gerberaprima
> http://picasaweb.google.com/Kludoritisz
> http://picasaweb.google.com/kormeva



Köszönöm a szíves útbaigazítást, ennek nyomán már találtam is nekem való egyszerűséget, meglűtjuk, mire jutok vele. m_Klari


----------



## siposm (2011 Május 14)

szia


----------



## Fecsu43 (2011 Május 14)

Gratulálok az ötlethez.Bár sajnos nem vagyok érintett, de a Zelk Zoltán vers szíven ütött.


----------



## rozsuzsa (2011 Május 14)

jó reggelt


----------



## rozsuzsa (2011 Május 14)

még


----------



## rozsuzsa (2011 Május 14)

kell


----------



## rozsuzsa (2011 Május 14)

5


----------



## rozsuzsa (2011 Május 14)

darab


----------



## rozsuzsa (2011 Május 14)

komment


----------



## horvathandykaa (2011 Május 14)

Üdv mindenkinek!


----------



## horvathandykaa (2011 Május 14)

20 értelmes hozzászólás?


----------



## horvathandykaa (2011 Május 14)

Nagyon tetszik az oldal.


----------



## horvathandykaa (2011 Május 14)

Tetszenek a fórumtémák is.


----------



## horvathandykaa (2011 Május 14)

Itt Sárváron még süt a nap, de esőt mondanak.


----------



## horvathandykaa (2011 Május 14)

E-book-okat szeretnék letölteni.


----------



## horvathandykaa (2011 Május 14)

Susan Elizabeth Phillips könyveket.


----------



## horvathandykaa (2011 Május 14)

Mit írjak még?


----------



## horvathandykaa (2011 Május 14)

Még 12 üzenet.


----------



## horvathandykaa (2011 Május 14)

Van egy kiskutyám, le kell vinnem sétálni.


----------



## horvathandykaa (2011 Május 14)

Nem tudom mit főzzek ebédre.


----------



## horvathandykaa (2011 Május 14)

Lehet, hogy ebből kínai lesz.


----------



## horvathandykaa (2011 Május 14)

Jó ötlet volt elindítani a honlapot.


----------



## horvathandykaa (2011 Május 14)

Már csak 7.


----------



## horvathandykaa (2011 Május 14)

20 mp-et várni kell két hozzászólás között.


----------



## horvathandykaa (2011 Május 14)

Hiába, ilyen gyors vagyok.


----------



## horvathandykaa (2011 Május 14)

Még 4 és vége.


----------



## horvathandykaa (2011 Május 14)

Nem fárasztalak itt titeket.


----------



## horvathandykaa (2011 Május 14)

Akkor ezután tudok majd letölteni?


----------



## horvathandykaa (2011 Május 14)

Ha nem, akkor ez vicces 5 perc volt.


----------



## horvathandykaa (2011 Május 14)

És megvan!!! Köszönöm a türelmet.
Sziasztok

A.


----------



## trex_daemon (2011 Május 14)

Szeretnek par szot szolni a forum adminjainak


----------



## trex_daemon (2011 Május 14)

A 20 hozzaszolas megirasa szerintem egy kicsit tulzas


----------



## trex_daemon (2011 Május 14)

Persze, kell egy spam ellenes megoldas, de teleirni a forumot zagyvasagokkal


----------



## trex_daemon (2011 Május 14)

Csakis azert hogy letolthess


----------



## trex_daemon (2011 Május 14)

szerintem nem egy jo megoldas


----------



## Ádiko (2011 Május 14)

Üdv mindenkinek


----------



## trex_daemon (2011 Május 14)

Sokkal hasznosabb lenne peldaul ha valaki feltoltene mondjuk 3 konyvet


----------



## trex_daemon (2011 Május 14)

Ezaltal is gazdagitva


----------



## Ádiko (2011 Május 14)

hello


----------



## trex_daemon (2011 Május 14)

A forumon talalhato


----------



## Ádiko (2011 Május 14)

ha tudnám hogy kell


----------



## trex_daemon (2011 Május 14)

kincstarat


----------



## Ádiko (2011 Május 14)

rengeteg


----------



## trex_daemon (2011 Május 14)

Arrol nem is beszelve


----------



## Ádiko (2011 Május 14)

könyvet


----------



## trex_daemon (2011 Május 14)

Hogy ez foloslegesen pocsekolja a szerver tarkapacitasat


----------



## Ádiko (2011 Május 14)

tudnék


----------



## trex_daemon (2011 Május 14)

Es termeszetesen a savszelesseget is


----------



## nyiscsak (2011 Május 14)

Üdv mindenkinek!


----------



## trex_daemon (2011 Május 14)

Na de gondolom hogy ezt amugy sem olvassa el senki


----------



## Ádiko (2011 Május 14)

nektek feltölteni


----------



## trex_daemon (2011 Május 14)

Ugyhogy teljesen foloslegesen irom tele a forumot.


----------



## Ádiko (2011 Május 14)

ne gondold


----------



## nyiscsak (2011 Május 14)

Tudja valaki hogy pl a letöltés miért van 20 hozzászóláshoz kötve?


----------



## Ádiko (2011 Május 14)

minden szó fontos


----------



## trex_daemon (2011 Május 14)

Na de hat valahogyan csak ossze kell gyujteni a 20 uzenetet


----------



## trex_daemon (2011 Május 14)

Ugyhogy elore is elnezest kerek


----------



## Ádiko (2011 Május 14)

minden szó érték


----------



## trex_daemon (2011 Május 14)

Hogy efele zagyvasagokkal untantom az embereket.


----------



## Ádiko (2011 Május 14)

csatlakozom


----------



## trex_daemon (2011 Május 14)

Kivanok mindenkinek


----------



## Ádiko (2011 Május 14)

az előttem


----------



## trex_daemon (2011 Május 14)

Kellemes hetveget.


----------



## Ádiko (2011 Május 14)

szóló fórum


----------



## Ádiko (2011 Május 14)

társamhoz


----------



## nyiscsak (2011 Május 14)

Felétek milyen az idő?


----------



## Ádiko (2011 Május 14)

akinek


----------



## Ádiko (2011 Május 14)

épp az előbb


----------



## Ádiko (2011 Május 14)

gyűlt össze


----------



## Ádiko (2011 Május 14)

a 20. hozzászólása


----------



## Ádiko (2011 Május 14)

kellemes hétvégét kívánok minden kedves látogatónak


----------



## trex_daemon (2011 Május 14)

Na szoval a 20 megvan megsem enged letolteni. Erdekes.


----------



## nyiscsak (2011 Május 14)

Ez a 20 hozzászólás tök felesleges...


----------



## nyiscsak (2011 Május 14)

Mindjárt kiderül hogy a 2 napot meg kell várni mindenképp


----------



## nyiscsak (2011 Május 14)

Oda megyünk lakni...


----------



## tankboy (2011 Május 14)

*udvozlet*

udvozlet Ausztraliabol is mindenkinek!


----------



## tankboy (2011 Május 14)

*hozzaszolas*

most probalom en is ossze szedni a husz hozza szolast


----------



## tankboy (2011 Május 14)

*hozzaszolas*

mar csak tizenhetszer kell hozzaszolnom valamihez,de meg mindig kevesebb mint regebben mert akkor negyvenszer kellet.


----------



## tankboy (2011 Május 14)

*hozzaszolas*

itt nagyon melegek vannak


----------



## tankboy (2011 Május 14)

*hozzaszolas*

biztos lesznek meg unnepek 10 ev utan is


----------



## tankboy (2011 Május 14)

*hozzaszolas*

szeretem ezt az oldalt,mert szeretem a jo filmeket


----------



## tankboy (2011 Május 14)

*hozzaszolas*

azert nem is olyan konnyu hozzaszolni husszor


----------



## tankboy (2011 Május 14)

*hozzaszolas*

egyre kozelebb vagyok a huszhoz


----------



## tankboy (2011 Május 14)

*hozzaszolas*

azt hiszem konnyeb lenne ha lenne mihez hozza szolni


----------



## tankboy (2011 Május 14)

*hozzaszolas*

a vicc nagyon tetszett koszi annak aki feltoltotte


----------



## tankboy (2011 Május 14)

*hozzaszolas*

elnezest ha netan butasagokat irok


----------



## tankboy (2011 Május 14)

*hozzaszolas*

sok minden tema erdekel engem is


----------



## tankboy (2011 Május 14)

*hozzaszolas*

hol vannak azok a szep idok mikor csaladok mentek a szinhazakba,most mar csak filmek, igaz jobban is szeretem oket


----------



## tankboy (2011 Május 14)

*hozzaszolas*

pedig probaljad meg elhinni


----------



## tankboy (2011 Május 14)

*hozzaszolas*

nem is olyan biztos aki bankban dolgozik tobb a penze


----------



## tankboy (2011 Május 14)

*hozzaszolas*

en is mint mar emlitettem, szeretem ezt a honlapot


----------



## tankboy (2011 Május 14)

*hozzaszolas*

egyre nehezebb hozzaszolni de majd csak ossze jon


----------



## tankboy (2011 Május 14)

*hozzaszolas*

remelem jol csinalom a dolgokat es nem csak az idomet pazarolom


----------



## tankboy (2011 Május 14)

*hozzaszolas*

lassan erem az elegendo hozzaszolast es mar csak varnom kell a ket napra:grin:


----------



## tankboy (2011 Május 14)

*hozzaszolas*

lassan elerem az elegendo hozzaszolast es mar csak varnom kell a ket napra:grin:


----------



## tankboy (2011 Május 14)

*hozzaszolas*

azt hiszem ha csak szamokat irunk tul egyszeru lenne


----------



## tankboy (2011 Május 14)

*hozzaszolas*

ne legyunk kis hituek , ha a dolgokat szabalyosan csinaljuk minden sikerulhet


----------



## tankboy (2011 Május 14)

*hozzaszolas*

en is szeretm a ket fiamat es a kis unokamat is a felesgemet is


----------



## Clon007 (2011 Május 14)

Napsütéses Hétvégét Minden Tagnak!!!


----------



## monzo (2011 Május 14)

1


----------



## monzo (2011 Május 14)

2


----------



## monzo (2011 Május 14)

3


----------



## monzo (2011 Május 14)

4


----------



## monzo (2011 Május 14)

5


----------



## monzo (2011 Május 14)

6


----------



## monzo (2011 Május 14)

7


----------



## monzo (2011 Május 14)

8


----------



## monzo (2011 Május 14)

9


----------



## monzo (2011 Május 14)

10


----------



## monzo (2011 Május 14)

11


----------



## monzo (2011 Május 14)

12


----------



## monzo (2011 Május 14)

13


----------



## monzo (2011 Május 14)

14


----------



## monzo (2011 Május 14)

15


----------



## monzo (2011 Május 14)

16


----------



## monzo (2011 Május 14)

17


----------



## monzo (2011 Május 14)

18


----------



## monzo (2011 Május 14)

19


----------



## monzo (2011 Május 14)

20


----------



## monzo (2011 Május 14)

Sziasztok!!


----------



## monzo (2011 Május 14)

sziasztokkk


----------



## monzo (2011 Május 14)

nem értem, megvan a 20 HSZ és mégsem tudom megnyitni amit szeretnék... valaki segitsen pls nagyon fontos lenne!!!!!


----------



## Detti1600 (2011 Május 14)

köszi


----------



## Detti1600 (2011 Május 14)

heló


----------



## Detti1600 (2011 Május 14)

én sem...


----------



## Detti1600 (2011 Május 14)

sziaa


----------



## Detti1600 (2011 Május 14)

segítség


----------



## Detti1600 (2011 Május 14)

szassz


----------



## Detti1600 (2011 Május 14)

6


----------



## Detti1600 (2011 Május 14)

7


----------



## Detti1600 (2011 Május 14)

8


----------



## Detti1600 (2011 Május 14)

9


----------



## Detti1600 (2011 Május 14)

10


----------



## Detti1600 (2011 Május 14)

11


----------



## Detti1600 (2011 Május 14)

12


----------



## Detti1600 (2011 Május 14)

13


----------



## Detti1600 (2011 Május 14)

14


----------



## Detti1600 (2011 Május 14)

15


----------



## Detti1600 (2011 Május 14)

16


----------



## Detti1600 (2011 Május 14)

17


----------



## Detti1600 (2011 Május 14)

18


----------



## Detti1600 (2011 Május 14)

19


----------



## Detti1600 (2011 Május 14)

20


----------



## Detti1600 (2011 Május 14)

1


----------



## Detti1600 (2011 Május 14)

2


----------



## Detti1600 (2011 Május 14)

3


----------



## Detti1600 (2011 Május 14)

4


----------



## Detti1600 (2011 Május 14)

5


----------



## Detti1600 (2011 Május 14)

6


----------



## Detti1600 (2011 Május 14)

7


----------



## Detti1600 (2011 Május 14)

8


----------



## cirike2 (2011 Május 14)

Üdvözlet! Szép napot és kellemes hétvégét mindenkinek!


----------



## szöszi-möszi (2011 Május 14)

*Én német oviban dolgozom nálunk is ez a módszer bevált természetesen németül énekelür*

lkljl


ritus0105 írta:


> Keresek olyan éneket , amit rakodáshoz lehet énekelni az oviban..., hogy ha elkezdem az éneket a csoportban minden ovis tudja, h rakodni kell és énekli velem együtt..éneklés közben a kezük jár nem a szájuk. Kinek van ötlete?
> 
> Köszönöm
> 
> Kutakodás közben olvastam, hogy a Waldorf ovikban a rakodást dallal jelzi az óvónő...Vajon milyen dallal?


----------



## pingipongi (2011 Május 14)

nagyon örülök a honlapnak


----------



## pingipongi (2011 Május 14)

xd


----------



## szöszi-möszi (2011 Május 14)

*Mi mindig egy kb.10 percs tánccal búcsúzunk!nagyon jó, imádják a gyerekek és a szülők*

,,,


napsugar641 írta:


> Legutóbb, mikor nagycsoportosaim voltak, egy mesével búcsúztattam őketm mely az együtt töltött 4 évről szólt.
> Nagyon megható volt,én se bírtam ki sírás nélkül. szó volt benne az első napokról, közös kirándulásainkról, a 4 év emlékezetes eseményeiről


----------



## szöszi-möszi (2011 Május 14)

Nagyon jó!4Köszönjük szépen!már sikerült 16 vagy 17 ,így most gyorsan megleszek már!!!


----------



## szöszi-möszi (2011 Május 14)

És még kettő és készen vok!!!


----------



## szöszi-möszi (2011 Május 14)

Szóval alig várom, hogy megnézhessem és letölthessem a kollégák által feltett éves tervet és mindenféle ötletet!én is keresgélke amiben tudok segítek, hiszen én is sok segítséget kapok))REmélhetőleg))))nekd hálás köszönet!!!


----------



## szöszi-möszi (2011 Május 14)

Miért nem tudok semmit letölteni,??????????????????a 20 regisztráció és két nap egyben kell, kedden regisztráltam, ma meglett a 20 hsz!Most mi van ilyenkor?????????????????????????????vki segítsen!!!!!!!!!!!!Nagyon szomorú vok!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Szilvia84 (2011 Május 14)

köszi


----------



## Claire79 (2011 Május 14)

Na ez tök jó, hogy itt össze lehet gyűjteni a 20 hozzászólást!


----------



## Claire79 (2011 Május 14)

Akkor élek is a lehetősséggel!


----------



## Claire79 (2011 Május 14)

Csak mit írjak ide?


----------



## Claire79 (2011 Május 14)

1


----------



## Claire79 (2011 Május 14)

1


----------



## Claire79 (2011 Május 14)

2


----------



## Claire79 (2011 Május 14)

3


----------



## Claire79 (2011 Május 14)

4


----------



## Claire79 (2011 Május 14)

5


----------



## Claire79 (2011 Május 14)

6


----------



## Claire79 (2011 Május 14)

7


----------



## Claire79 (2011 Május 14)

8


----------



## Claire79 (2011 Május 14)

9


----------



## Claire79 (2011 Május 14)

10


----------



## Claire79 (2011 Május 14)

11


----------



## Claire79 (2011 Május 14)

12


----------



## Claire79 (2011 Május 14)

13


----------



## Claire79 (2011 Május 14)

14


----------



## Claire79 (2011 Május 14)

15


----------



## piros55 (2011 Május 14)

*Sziasztok !*


----------



## mano-7 (2011 Május 14)

sziasztok!


----------



## mano-7 (2011 Május 14)

1


----------



## mano-7 (2011 Május 14)

2


----------



## mano-7 (2011 Május 14)

3


----------



## mano-7 (2011 Május 14)

4


----------



## mano-7 (2011 Május 14)

5


----------



## mano-7 (2011 Május 14)

6


----------



## mano-7 (2011 Május 14)

7


----------



## mano-7 (2011 Május 14)

8


----------



## mano-7 (2011 Május 14)

9


----------



## mano-7 (2011 Május 14)

10


----------



## marcsa28 (2011 Május 14)

*kösz*



Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg




Köszi az ötletet, de nem igazán boldogulok.


----------



## cateran (2011 Május 14)

Hehh, jo 5let


----------



## marcsa28 (2011 Május 14)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg



kösz


----------



## marcsa28 (2011 Május 14)

marcsa28 írta:


> kösz


----------



## marcsa28 (2011 Május 14)

marcsa28 írta:


> kösz


ú

jó ötlet


----------



## tothszeli (2011 Május 14)

Köszi


----------



## tothszeli (2011 Május 14)

Köszi


----------



## kub_beat (2011 Május 14)




----------



## pontos79 (2011 Május 14)

Sziasztok!


----------



## a3s (2011 Május 14)

de jó, hogy hozzá lehet szólni


----------



## a3s (2011 Május 14)

6


----------



## a3s (2011 Május 14)

7


----------



## a3s (2011 Május 14)

8


----------



## a3s (2011 Május 14)

9


----------



## a3s (2011 Május 14)

10 ez hülyeség


----------



## a3s (2011 Május 14)

soká lesz még 20...


----------



## a3s (2011 Május 14)

12


----------



## a3s (2011 Május 14)

13, és még 20 másodpercet is várni kell...


----------



## a3s (2011 Május 14)

remélem megéri


----------



## a3s (2011 Május 14)

máááá csak 5


----------



## a3s (2011 Május 14)

és 4


----------



## a3s (2011 Május 14)

célegyenesben vagyunk


----------



## a3s (2011 Május 14)

és 3


----------



## a3s (2011 Május 14)

már csak 2


----------



## a3s (2011 Május 14)

bírd ki... nagy levegőőőő


----------



## a3s (2011 Május 14)

és mélyvííííííííz... 21  jeeeee


----------



## Petrosz (2011 Május 14)




----------



## Petrosz (2011 Május 14)

Üdvözlet Hatvanból (M.o.)!


----------



## Petrosz (2011 Május 14)

Három a magyar igazság!


----------



## Petrosz (2011 Május 14)

"Felnégyelni?"


----------



## Petrosz (2011 Május 14)

5 az egyik kedvenc számom.


----------



## Petrosz (2011 Május 14)

"Ez 6-os!" (főnök) Jobb mint az ötös.


----------



## Petrosz (2011 Május 14)

7 misztikus


----------



## Petrosz (2011 Május 14)

A tudás 8-as ösvénye


----------



## Petrosz (2011 Május 14)

9 bolygó


----------



## Petrosz (2011 Május 14)

10-es


----------



## Petrosz (2011 Május 14)

11 játékos, 11-es (a legnépszerűbb sport)


----------



## Petrosz (2011 Május 14)

12-es asztrológus szám!


----------



## Petrosz (2011 Május 14)

Péntek 13 volt tegnap


----------



## Petrosz (2011 Május 14)

A 14-es nagyon jó szám a számmisztika szerint


----------



## Petrosz (2011 Május 14)

15-ös szerencsétlen


----------



## Petrosz (2011 Május 14)

16 éves a lányom


----------



## Petrosz (2011 Május 14)

17.-én születtem.


----------



## Petrosz (2011 Május 14)

Ez 18+ ?


----------



## Petrosz (2011 Május 14)

19-re lapot húzni?


----------



## Petrosz (2011 Május 14)

Megvan a 20!


----------



## Petrosz (2011 Május 14)

Köszönöm a lehetőséget!


----------



## klavikord (2011 Május 14)

Üdvözlök mindenkit!:..:


----------



## klavikord (2011 Május 14)

Köszönöm a lehetőséget!


----------



## klavikord (2011 Május 14)

Scherzando


----------



## klavikord (2011 Május 14)

Szia Melitta!:grin:


----------



## dalma33 (2011 Május 14)

Sziasztok


----------



## dalma33 (2011 Május 14)

Szolnoki vagyok


----------



## dalma33 (2011 Május 14)

3-as a kedvenc számom


----------



## dalma33 (2011 Május 14)

nem szeretek 4-t kapni


----------



## dalma33 (2011 Május 14)

viszont nem tudok mindig 5-t kapni


----------



## dalma33 (2011 Május 14)

eddig 6-nál tartok


----------



## dalma33 (2011 Május 14)

a 7 egy gonosz szám


----------



## dalma33 (2011 Május 14)

8-án születtem


----------



## dalma33 (2011 Május 14)

9 szer olvastam a kedvenc könyvem


----------



## dalma33 (2011 Május 14)

10 ??


----------



## dalma33 (2011 Május 14)

11-t nem szeretem


----------



## dalma33 (2011 Május 14)

12 órát bármikor simán átalszok


----------



## dalma33 (2011 Május 14)

13 a kedvenc számom


----------



## dalma33 (2011 Május 14)

14 nap 2 hét


----------



## dalma33 (2011 Május 14)

15 könyvet viszek nyaraláskor magammal


----------



## dalma33 (2011 Május 14)

16 éves leszek


----------



## dalma33 (2011 Május 14)

és megvan a 21 köszönöm


----------



## vorosv (2011 Május 14)

na, akkor elkezdek számolni, előre is bocsi


----------



## vorosv (2011 Május 14)

1


----------



## vorosv (2011 Május 14)

2


----------



## vorosv (2011 Május 14)

3


----------



## vorosv (2011 Május 14)

4


----------



## vorosv (2011 Május 14)

5


----------



## vorosv (2011 Május 14)

6


----------



## gross76 (2011 Május 15)

jelen


----------



## gross76 (2011 Május 15)

2


----------



## gross76 (2011 Május 15)

3


----------



## gross76 (2011 Május 15)

4


----------



## gross76 (2011 Május 15)

5


----------



## gross76 (2011 Május 15)

6


----------



## gross76 (2011 Május 15)

7f


----------



## gross76 (2011 Május 15)

hihetetlen, mi?


----------



## gross76 (2011 Május 15)

ráadásul mobilról


----------



## gross76 (2011 Május 15)

gross76 írta:


> ráadásul mobilról



haha


----------



## gross76 (2011 Május 15)

11


----------



## gross76 (2011 Május 15)

1212


----------



## gross76 (2011 Május 15)

13


----------



## gross76 (2011 Május 15)

14v


----------



## gross76 (2011 Május 15)

15


----------



## gross76 (2011 Május 15)

16


----------



## gross76 (2011 Május 15)

17


----------



## gross76 (2011 Május 15)

18


----------



## gross76 (2011 Május 15)

19


----------



## gross76 (2011 Május 15)

gratula,annak aki kitalálta ezt


----------



## iloni (2011 Május 15)

hello world


----------



## iloni (2011 Május 15)

ooo


----------



## iloni (2011 Május 15)

már csak 17


----------



## iloni (2011 Május 15)

köszi a lehetőséget


----------



## iloni (2011 Május 15)

xxx


----------



## iloni (2011 Május 15)

ooo ooo


----------



## hancsisanyi (2011 Május 15)

már nem tudom mennyi hiányzik?


----------



## iloni (2011 Május 15)

ez a 6.


----------



## hancsisanyi (2011 Május 15)

A nevem alatt egy szám hibázik.


----------



## hancsisanyi (2011 Május 15)

Írok mint güzü nektek, hogy olvassátok e mű remeket .


----------



## hancsisanyi (2011 Május 15)

Melyet azért darabolok össze, időm nem lévén húsz remízre.


----------



## hancsisanyi (2011 Május 15)

A feltöltöm a húszat, boldogabbak lesztek.


----------



## hancsisanyi (2011 Május 15)

Mert Sanyi végre szépeket, ereszthet.


----------



## hancsisanyi (2011 Május 15)

Nem sietve, sőt néha lustán írogat neked kurtán - furcsán.


----------



## hancsisanyi (2011 Május 15)

És ha még sem lenne kurta akkor biztos benne van Furta.


----------



## hancsisanyi (2011 Május 15)

Ha már eleged van ebből, nyom a végén a köszönetet ennek a kis dolgos bolond gyereknek.


----------



## hancsisanyi (2011 Május 15)

Volt türelmed elolvasni, nem idegbeteg jelenti a doki.


----------



## hancsisanyi (2011 Május 15)

És mi a húsz azt még most sem tudom, de érdekes módszer most már tudom.


----------



## hancsisanyi (2011 Május 15)

Írogattam ide- oda a belépésem, még is fura.


----------



## hancsisanyi (2011 Május 15)

Ha gondolod írok még, csak legyen egyén kinek írok én.


----------



## hancsisanyi (2011 Május 15)

Nem vagyok egy költő ugye, de jó vicc lesz ha működik, meg lesz a húsz és nem tűnök teljesen gügyének.


----------



## hancsisanyi (2011 Május 15)

Eddig amit írtam nem sokan köszönték, ezért biztatlak nyomd a gombot és szerez örömöt!


----------



## hancsisanyi (2011 Május 15)

1 aki megy


----------



## hancsisanyi (2011 Május 15)

2 aki már meg jött


----------



## hancsisanyi (2011 Május 15)

3 aki megérkezve leült, és mesét olvas neked


----------



## hancsisanyi (2011 Május 15)

4 aki minden megtesz, ülő helyed kellemes lesz


----------



## hancsisanyi (2011 Május 15)

5 aki marasztal marad itt velünk malasztban


----------



## hancsisanyi (2011 Május 15)

6 üzenetet ad, arról nem kevés amit adtál és nem késtél el


----------



## hancsisanyi (2011 Május 15)

7 mindegy neki a lét, vár és próbál.


----------



## hancsisanyi (2011 Május 15)

8 akinek nyolc hogy hét a vagy nyolc


----------



## hancsisanyi (2011 Május 15)

9 aki Ferenc és nem teszi zsebre amit kivehetsz


----------



## hancsisanyi (2011 Május 15)

10 akinek tiszte a víz, vizet hoz a kútból


----------



## hancsisanyi (2011 Május 15)

11 akinek ez megy ül és várja igyon és ne legyen igán


----------



## hancsisanyi (2011 Május 15)

12 aki délben kel, és éjfélkor lesz álmos


----------



## hancsisanyi (2011 Május 15)

13 aki nem páros és vigyázz a szerencsédre


----------



## hancsisanyi (2011 Május 15)

14 aki több mint 13 és fél a szerencse elkerüli mert páros


----------



## hancsisanyi (2011 Május 15)

15 aki ötös kapott hármat, de nem bírta a 3 számot, össze vonva tárolja a számot


----------



## hancsisanyi (2011 Május 15)

16 aki hatásos minden 10- re ad hatot


----------



## hancsisanyi (2011 Május 15)

17 aki volt már hetes, de nem bírta a nevét túl rövidnek vélte, és megtoldotta tízzel, így lett a 17-el


----------



## hancsisanyi (2011 Május 15)

18 aki mindig fél egyre közeledve fél


----------



## hancsisanyi (2011 Május 15)

19 aki majdnem húsz, alig várja már a dzsúszt


----------



## hancsisanyi (2011 Május 15)

20 célba ért kéri az engedélyt


----------



## ulpius.eva (2011 Május 15)

*8.*

adok tízre hatot
és ezzel elérem a 8-ast


----------



## ulpius.eva (2011 Május 15)

*követem*

az előttem szólót


----------



## ulpius.eva (2011 Május 15)

*és így*

közelebb jutok magam is a célhoz


----------



## ulpius.eva (2011 Május 15)

*mi is a cél?*

mindig más...


----------



## ulpius.eva (2011 Május 15)

*itt*

a 20
és ez most még csak 12


----------



## ulpius.eva (2011 Május 15)

*újra itt*

kalandoztam 3-at
és most visszatértem gyűjteni méggggg
így 16


----------



## ulpius.eva (2011 Május 15)

*következő*

a 17., megelőzve a 20-at


----------



## ulpius.eva (2011 Május 15)

*kint...*

borús az ég alja
vasárnap van


----------



## ulpius.eva (2011 Május 15)

*közeledik*

a cél


----------



## ulpius.eva (2011 Május 15)

*20*

"Ahol a szabadság a rend,
mindig érzem a végtelent." J.A.

ez illik ide 20. üzenetnek

Szép napot mindenkinek!


----------



## hollie (2011 Május 15)

*Köszönöm*

Köszönöm a lehetőséget én is.



Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


----------



## hollie (2011 Május 15)

*Mi kéne*

Borzasztó. Most tényleg 20 üzenet kell ide?


----------



## hollie (2011 Május 15)

Hihetetlenül kéne a Sanyi manó az én Sanyi manómnak. Benn hagyta a suliban.


----------



## hollie (2011 Május 15)

Egyébként hangoskönyvben már meg van, bosszús leszek, ha ez is az.


----------



## hollie (2011 Május 15)

Itt ül mellettem és röhigcsél azon, amit írok. Végül is az is olvasásgyakorlás.


----------



## peti_02 (2011 Május 15)

köszi


----------



## hollie (2011 Május 15)

Nehéz az elsősök élete. Főleg, ha szigorú a magyar tanár néni.


----------



## hollie (2011 Május 15)

Olvasd el a szó végét is, ne csak kitaláld!


----------



## peti_02 (2011 Május 15)

Köszönöm


----------



## hollie (2011 Május 15)

Szép a szemed!


----------



## hollie (2011 Május 15)

Már csak két üzenet kell ezzel együtt és megyünk olvasni, zsivány!


----------



## peti_02 (2011 Május 15)

- Nézd egy stoppos!
- Á, biztos csak lájkol minket.


----------



## hollie (2011 Május 15)

Büdös lábú, zsivány Sanyi manó vagy! Legközelebb hozd haza a könyvedet, amiben a lecke van!


----------



## peti_02 (2011 Május 15)

- Atyám, vétkeztem! Három napja nem hordok fehérneműt.
- Rendben, lányom! Három miatyánk és húsz cigánykerék.


----------



## hollie (2011 Május 15)

De hülye vagyok! 20 kell, nem 10.


----------



## hollie (2011 Május 15)

Te nem vagy éhes?


----------



## peti_02 (2011 Május 15)

- Melyik a legrövidebb út a pályaudvarra?
- Azt én nem tudom.
- Hogyhogy nem tudja?
- Mert én kérem taxisofőr vagyok.


----------



## peti_02 (2011 Május 15)

- Azt tudtad hogy az idegesítésnek van lába?
- Hát hogyne tudnám! Mikor felidegesít az asszony, akkor az idegesség az agyamra megy.


----------



## Vorennaal (2011 Május 15)

jelen


----------



## hollie (2011 Május 15)

Ha nem hagytad volna benn a könyvedet, akkor most ehetnénk a jó báránycombot sült krumplival.


----------



## peti_02 (2011 Május 15)

Egyetemen zárthelyi dolgozat kiosztásakor, kérdezi a tanár:
- Kolléga, tudja Ön milyen a Dolby Surround ZH?
- Ööö... Nem tudom, tanár úr.
- 5 pont, 1-es.


----------



## peti_02 (2011 Május 15)

A kórházban, a halálos beteg körül összejön a család és várják az orvost. Végül odajön hozzájuk a kezelőorvos, és fáradtan szól:
- Attól tartok, hogy rossz hírt kell Önökkel közölnöm. Az Önök szeretjének egyedüli reménye a túlélésre az agy-átültetés. Ez nagyon kockázatos és költséges mütét, mivel az új agyért fizetni kell. Az első döbbenet után az egyik rokon megszólal:
- Na és mennyibe kerül egy agy?
- 500 000 EUR a férfi agy és 20 000 EUR a nöi agy.
Hirtelen csend támad és eléggé zavart helyzet lép fel. A férfiak a helységben igyekeznek elfolytani a vigyorokat és kerülik a nöi pillantásokat. Végül az egyik férfi nem tudja legyürni kíváncsiságát és megkérdi:
- És miért, hogy a férfi agy 25x drágább?
Az orvos megértöen mosolyog a naiv kérdésen.
- Ezek megszokott piaci árak. A női agy ára alacsonyabb, mivel a férfiakéval ellentétben használva volt.


----------



## hollie (2011 Május 15)

Csak mondom, hogy az összes fokhagyma az enyém! Kell a szegény fájós ujjaimnak, amivel ilyen sokat gépelek!


----------



## peti_02 (2011 Május 15)

- Mi a Siketek Országos Szövetségének jelmondata?
- ???
- Sose hallunk meg!


----------



## peti_02 (2011 Május 15)

-Hogyan lehet védekezni a gólya ellen?
-???
-A levegőbe kell lőni!


----------



## hollie (2011 Május 15)

dódi is éhes


----------



## Ariel23 (2011 Május 15)

én is köszönöm a lehetőséget


----------



## Péter12 (2011 Május 15)

*Nagy öröm*

[Köszönöm nagy öröm ,hogy megtaláltam a filmet,gyermekeimnek .


----------



## peti_02 (2011 Május 15)

- Melyik a legveszedelmesebb vírus?
- ???
- A szerelem, mert egyszerre két embert dönt ágynak...


----------



## peti_02 (2011 Május 15)

Mi Robert Den foglalkozása?
- ???
- Robert Den író.


----------



## hollie (2011 Május 15)

A Lacira bezzeg senki se gondol!


----------



## Ariel23 (2011 Május 15)

ez egy jó kis ötlet volt


----------



## peti_02 (2011 Május 15)

- Miből van Sylvester Stallone memóriája?
- ???
- Rambó.


----------



## Ariel23 (2011 Május 15)

én


----------



## hollie (2011 Május 15)

Ki a fene az a Laci?

Már az egész család ír, nincs több ötletem.


----------



## peti_02 (2011 Május 15)

Két barátnő beszélget, azt mondja az egyik:
- Kihíztam a férjemet.
Mire a másik:
- Rám még feljön.


----------



## Vorennaal (2011 Május 15)

vagyok


----------



## eden60 (2011 Május 15)

Is this right? I don't know.
One


----------



## peti_02 (2011 Május 15)

Amerikai ovodában rajzoni tanulnak a gyerekek:
- Jack, rajzolj egy négyzetet és egy kört!
- Sajnos én csak négyzetet tudok, de Tony Curtis.


----------



## Ariel23 (2011 Május 15)

is


----------



## eden60 (2011 Május 15)

Two


----------



## peti_02 (2011 Május 15)

A gyerekeket arról kérdi a tanárnő, mivel foglalkozik a papájuk.
- Az én apám ügyvéd! - mondja az első kisgyerek.
- Az én apám orvos, embereket gyógyít! - mondja a második.
- Az én apám meghalt - mondja Pistike.
- Ezt sajnálattal hallom - mondja a tanárnő.
- És mit csinált, mielőtt meghalt volna?
- Először elvörösödött, aztán elkékült, majd összeesett a szőnyegen.


----------



## eden60 (2011 Május 15)

Three french hens


----------



## Ariel23 (2011 Május 15)

erre


----------



## peti_02 (2011 Május 15)

Férfi bemegy a kocsmába.
- Kérek egy sört.
- Alkoholmentes jó lesz?
- Játékpénzt elfogad?


----------



## Ariel23 (2011 Május 15)

számítok


----------



## eden60 (2011 Május 15)

Four gold rings


----------



## hollie (2011 Május 15)

Na már a fiadat se ismered a kis babzodat? 
Ha meg fáj, akkor talán ne gépelj.


----------



## peti_02 (2011 Május 15)

- Hallottad, hogy meghalt a Kovács?
- Melyik Kovács?
- Tudod, az a híres üzletember.
- Igen? Sajnálom.
- Ne sajnáld, még halála után se hagyta abba, belekezdett egy új üzletbe...
- Hogyhogy?
- Képzeld, a temetőben lett sírboltja.


----------



## peti_02 (2011 Május 15)

- Olyan vagy mint egy őszibarack.
- ???
- Szőrös és ütődött.


----------



## hollie (2011 Május 15)

Nekem nincs Laci nevű fiam! De nem ám!

És csak a fokhagymára tudok gondolni.

Meg arra, hogy ez már végre az utolsó előtti.


----------



## eden60 (2011 Május 15)

Oops - Four calling birds
Five gold rings


----------



## peti_02 (2011 Május 15)

A cigány asszony kiordítja a férjének:
- Gazsi, hozd be a zöldséget a kertből!
- Nem tudom.
- Oszt mért nem?
- Mert a szomszéd kint van a kertben.


----------



## eden60 (2011 Május 15)

Six Geese a-laying


----------



## peti_02 (2011 Május 15)

Egy darusbaleset története:
- Hé főnök, hová álljak a daruval? Menjek előre vagy tolassak vissza?
- Nekem mindegy. Döntsd el!


----------



## hollie (2011 Május 15)

Jók a viccek, többiek! Még elolvasom és megyek Sanyi manót letölteni és ebédelni.

Jó étvágyat Nektek is!


----------



## eden60 (2011 Május 15)

Seven swans a-swimming


----------



## eden60 (2011 Május 15)

Eight maids a-milking


----------



## peti_02 (2011 Május 15)

- Miért rossz az alacsony embereknek?
- ???
- Ha elered az eső, ők tudják meg utoljára.


----------



## eden60 (2011 Május 15)

Nine ladies dancing


----------



## eden60 (2011 Május 15)

Ten lords a-leaping


----------



## peti_02 (2011 Május 15)

Menekül a csiga az erdőből. Találkozik a rókával.
- Mi van csiga, belőttél, hogy így tepersz?
- Á, dehogy! Itt az APEH, vagyonvizsgálat lesz.
- Na és?
- Hát tudod, nekem is van egy saját házam, az asszonynak is, meg a gyerekeknek is. Gondolhatod!

Elgondolkodik a róka, majd ő is futni kezd. Találkoznak a gólyával. Megszólítja a ravaszdit:
- Mi van róka, hova futsz ilyen gyorsan?
- Nem hallottad? Kiszállt az APEH az erdőbe, vagyonvizsgálatra.
- És akkor mi van?
- Hát nekem is drága bundám van, az asszonynak is, a gyerekeknek is. Gondolhatod!

A gólya nagyon csodálkozik, majd kis gondolkodás után magabiztosan rákezdi:
- Hát fiúk nekünk ezen a ronda fészken kívül aztán igazán semmink sincs. Az is mindig össze van szarva, tehát csúnya is, olcsó is - szóra sem érdemes.

Mire a csiga loholás közben visszaszól:
- Nana gólya! Fél év itthon, fél év külföldön - miből?!!?


----------



## Péter12 (2011 Május 15)

*Köszönet*

Régóta kerestem ,köszönöm szépen !!


----------



## peti_02 (2011 Május 15)

köszi


----------



## eden60 (2011 Május 15)

Eleven pipers piping - for the peeps!


----------



## eden60 (2011 Május 15)

Twelve drummers drumming


----------



## Vorennaal (2011 Május 15)

baromságok


----------



## peti_02 (2011 Május 15)

Az amerikai, a francia, a magyar és a cigány állnak az Eiffel-torony kilátóján. 
Hirtelen az amerikai előkap egy köteg dollárt és elkezdi ledobálni a mélybe, miközben ezt kiabálja:
- Nekünk ebből otthon rengeteg van!
Ezt látva a francia előkap néhány üveg pezsgőt, és elkezdi a mélybe önteni, miközben azt kiabálja:
- Nekünk ebből itthon rengeteg van!
Látva ezt, a cigány aggodalmas arccal fordul a magyar felé:
- Te tesókám, eszedbe ne jusson valami hülyeség...


----------



## eden60 (2011 Május 15)

That's all from the 12 Days of Christmas.
Now what!


----------



## Péter12 (2011 Május 15)

*Észrevétel*

Ezt a mesét én is sokszor megnéztem.


----------



## eden60 (2011 Május 15)

I saw a ship a-sailing,
A-sailing on the sea;

Fourteen


----------



## eden60 (2011 Május 15)

And oh it was all laden,
With pretty things for thee;

Fifteen


----------



## Péter12 (2011 Május 15)

*Tetszik*

Ez is a kedvenc volt !!


----------



## Vorennaal (2011 Május 15)

jöhet még vicc


----------



## eden60 (2011 Május 15)

There were comforts in the cabin.
And apples in the hold;

Sixteen


----------



## eden60 (2011 Május 15)

The sails were made of silk,
And the masts were made of gold;

Seventeen


----------



## Péter12 (2011 Május 15)

Ismét a Maci Laci


----------



## eden60 (2011 Május 15)

The four-and-twenty sailors
That stood between the decks,
Were four-and-twenty white mice
With chains about their necks;

Eighteen


----------



## eden60 (2011 Május 15)

The captain was a duck,
With a packet on his back;

Nineteen


----------



## eden60 (2011 Május 15)

And when the ship began to move,
The captain said 'Quack, Quack!'

Twenty - Thank you one and all!


----------



## Péter12 (2011 Május 15)

*Köszönet*

Köszönjük szépen !!


----------



## Vorennaal (2011 Május 15)

megvan a 20 hsz.


----------



## Vorennaal (2011 Május 15)

nem történt semmi, pedig meg van a 20


----------



## Vorennaal (2011 Május 15)

továbbra sem lehet letölteni wazze


----------



## Erika1111 (2011 Május 15)

kiss


Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


----------



## huntensen (2011 Május 15)

sziasztok


----------



## huntensen (2011 Május 15)

A


----------



## huntensen (2011 Május 15)

a


----------



## huntensen (2011 Május 15)

aa


----------



## huntensen (2011 Május 15)

aaaAaaA


----------



## Ákipapi (2011 Május 15)

Köszönöm a lehetőséget!


----------



## Ákipapi (2011 Május 15)

még 18


----------



## Ákipapi (2011 Május 15)

17


----------



## cateran (2011 Május 15)

2


----------



## cateran (2011 Május 15)

3


----------



## Ákipapi (2011 Május 15)

16


----------



## Ákipapi (2011 Május 15)

15


----------



## Ákipapi (2011 Május 15)

14


----------



## Ákipapi (2011 Május 15)

13


----------



## Ákipapi (2011 Május 15)

12


----------



## Ákipapi (2011 Május 15)

11


----------



## ars (2011 Május 15)

10


----------



## Ákipapi (2011 Május 15)

10


----------



## Ákipapi (2011 Május 15)

9


----------



## Ákipapi (2011 Május 15)

8


----------



## ars (2011 Május 15)

8


----------



## Ákipapi (2011 Május 15)

7


----------



## Ákipapi (2011 Május 15)

6


----------



## Ákipapi (2011 Május 15)

Már csak 5!


----------



## Ákipapi (2011 Május 15)

4


----------



## Ákipapi (2011 Május 15)

3


----------



## Ákipapi (2011 Május 15)

2


----------



## ars (2011 Május 15)

2


----------



## Ákipapi (2011 Május 15)

1


----------



## Ákipapi (2011 Május 15)

És vége!


----------



## ars (2011 Május 15)

6


----------



## ars (2011 Május 15)

5


----------



## ars (2011 Május 15)

4


----------



## ars (2011 Május 15)

3


----------



## ars (2011 Május 15)

2


----------



## ars (2011 Május 15)

1


----------



## Györgyi61 (2011 Május 15)

Végre, sikerült. Köszi a lehetőséget.


----------



## Györgyi61 (2011 Május 15)

nekem 2


----------



## Balagesk (2011 Május 15)

elkezdem a 20 üzenet lekűzdését ezzel1


----------



## zmulek (2011 Május 15)

a


----------



## zmulek (2011 Május 15)

a2


----------



## zmulek (2011 Május 15)

a3


----------



## zmulek (2011 Május 15)

a4


----------



## zmulek (2011 Május 15)

a5


----------



## Progviktor (2011 Május 15)

Én is 2.


----------



## Progviktor (2011 Május 15)

3


----------



## zmulek (2011 Május 15)

a6


----------



## zmulek (2011 Május 15)

a7


----------



## zmulek (2011 Május 15)

a8


----------



## zmulek (2011 Május 15)

a9


----------



## zmulek (2011 Május 15)

a10


----------



## zmulek (2011 Május 15)

a11


----------



## zmulek (2011 Május 15)

a12


----------



## zmulek (2011 Május 15)

a13


----------



## zmulek (2011 Május 15)

a14


----------



## zmulek (2011 Május 15)

a15


----------



## zmulek (2011 Május 15)

*a16*


----------



## zmulek (2011 Május 15)

_*20. bejegyzés *_


----------



## Progviktor (2011 Május 15)

Na mennyi?


----------



## Progviktor (2011 Május 15)

5


----------



## Progviktor (2011 Május 15)

6


----------



## Progviktor (2011 Május 15)

Üdv!


----------



## Progviktor (2011 Május 15)

Hello!


----------



## Progviktor (2011 Május 15)

8?


----------



## Progviktor (2011 Május 15)

A fele megvan.


----------



## Progviktor (2011 Május 15)

11


----------



## birkabee (2011 Május 15)

1 Sziasztok


----------



## birkabee (2011 Május 15)

2


----------



## birkabee (2011 Május 15)

3


----------



## pingipongi (2011 Május 15)

xd


----------



## birkabee (2011 Május 15)

4


----------



## pingipongi (2011 Május 15)

ok


----------



## birkabee (2011 Május 15)

5 Még a számolás is fárasztó...


----------



## pingipongi (2011 Május 15)

két kicsi legó


----------



## pingipongi (2011 Május 15)

egyébként jól vagyok


----------



## birkabee (2011 Május 15)

6 hasad a pad,


----------



## pingipongi (2011 Május 15)

3d mindenkinek


----------



## birkabee (2011 Május 15)

7 zsemlét süt a pék,


----------



## pingipongi (2011 Május 15)

köszönjük szépen a honlapot


----------



## birkabee (2011 Május 15)

8 üres a polc,


----------



## pingipongi (2011 Május 15)

azért írok mert 20 hozzászólás kell


----------



## birkabee (2011 Május 15)

9 kis Ferenc


----------



## pingipongi (2011 Május 15)

és nem tudok mit írni


----------



## birkabee (2011 Május 15)

birkabee írta:


> 9 kis Ferenc


Itt szeretnék saját mondókámhoz hozzáfűzni, hogy:
Tíz – tiszta víz,


----------



## Progviktor (2011 Május 15)

12


----------



## birkabee (2011 Május 15)

(11) Ha nem tiszta, vidd vissza, 
Majd a cica megissza.


----------



## Progviktor (2011 Május 15)

13


----------



## birkabee (2011 Május 15)

Elfogyott a mondóka


----------



## Progviktor (2011 Május 15)

14


----------



## birkabee (2011 Május 15)

hmmm....


----------



## Progviktor (2011 Május 15)

15


----------



## Progviktor (2011 Május 15)

16


----------



## birkabee (2011 Május 15)

Apacuka, fundaluka Apacuka, fundaluka,
Fundakávé, kamanduka,
Abcug, fundaluk,
Funda kávé kamanduk.


----------



## Progviktor (2011 Május 15)

17


----------



## Progviktor (2011 Május 15)

18


----------



## Progviktor (2011 Május 15)

19


----------



## tegnap (2011 Május 15)

kiss


Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


----------



## Progviktor (2011 Május 15)

Mély hódolat a topic indítójának!


----------



## altolvaly04 (2011 Május 15)

Tiszteletem!


----------



## birkabee (2011 Május 15)

Ó, ó, ó, tündérkaszinó,
Kire jut a huszonkettő,
Az lesz a fogó!
Egy, kettő..., huszonkettő.


----------



## birkabee (2011 Május 15)

Progviktor írta:


> Mély hódolat a topic indítójának!



Egyetértek!


----------



## birkabee (2011 Május 15)

altolvaly04 írta:


> 13 hozzád megyek jövő nyáron



hmm ezt még nem ismertem


----------



## birkabee (2011 Május 15)

18


----------



## birkabee (2011 Május 15)

19


----------



## birkabee (2011 Május 15)

kiss


----------



## pingipongi (2011 Május 15)

ghg


----------



## pingipongi (2011 Május 15)

pingipongi írta:


> ghg


 xd


----------



## pingipongi (2011 Május 15)

pingipongi írta:


> xd


 ok


----------



## Progviktor (2011 Május 15)

Meg van a 20 és mégse?


----------



## pingipongi (2011 Május 15)

pingipongi írta:


> ok


 o


----------



## pingipongi (2011 Május 15)

pingipongi írta:


> o


 1


----------



## pingipongi (2011 Május 15)

pingipongi írta:


> 1


2


----------



## pingipongi (2011 Május 15)

pingipongi írta:


> 2


 3


----------



## pingipongi (2011 Május 15)

pingipongi írta:


> 3


 4


----------



## pingipongi (2011 Május 15)

pingipongi írta:


> 4


 5


----------



## pingipongi (2011 Május 15)

pingipongi írta:


> 5


6


----------



## pingipongi (2011 Május 15)

pingipongi írta:


> 6


 0000


----------



## dami99 (2011 Május 15)

Szia Melitta!


----------



## dami99 (2011 Május 15)

Köszönjük szépen!


----------



## dami99 (2011 Május 15)

Nagy segítség nekünk!


----------



## dami99 (2011 Május 15)

4


----------



## dami99 (2011 Május 15)

5


----------



## dami99 (2011 Május 15)

6


----------



## dami99 (2011 Május 15)

7


----------



## dami99 (2011 Május 15)

8


----------



## dami99 (2011 Május 15)

9


----------



## dami99 (2011 Május 15)

10


----------



## dami99 (2011 Május 15)

"Csak az nem követ el hibát, aki nem csinál semmit."


----------



## dami99 (2011 Május 15)

?


----------



## dami99 (2011 Május 15)

"A kezdet az egésznek a fele."


----------



## dami99 (2011 Május 15)

"Sose szakítsd félbe az ellenséged, ha éppen hibát követ el!"


----------



## vorosv (2011 Május 15)

1


----------



## sdalma (2011 Május 15)

Üdv Pécsről


----------



## sdalma (2011 Május 15)

mizujs?


----------



## sdalma (2011 Május 15)

halihóóó


----------



## sdalma (2011 Május 15)

Üdv mindenkinek


----------



## sdalma (2011 Május 15)

helló


----------



## sdalma (2011 Május 15)

szép délutánt mindenkinek


----------



## sdalma (2011 Május 15)

pusziiiiiii


----------



## sdalma (2011 Május 15)

milyen az idő arrafelé?????


----------



## sdalma (2011 Május 15)

:d


----------



## sdalma (2011 Május 15)

nálunk esik :/


----------



## sdalma (2011 Május 15)

:d  :d  :d  :d  :d xd


----------



## sdalma (2011 Május 15)

kissna mizu mizu mizu??:55:


----------



## sdalma (2011 Május 15)

álljunk össze mint 2 kicsi legó


----------



## sdalma (2011 Május 15)

:d  :d


----------



## sdalma (2011 Május 15)




----------



## sdalma (2011 Május 15)

:ddddddddddddddddddddd


----------



## sdalma (2011 Május 15)

I love basketball


----------



## sdalma (2011 Május 15)

Boston Celtics


----------



## sdalma (2011 Május 15)

:d


----------



## sdalma (2011 Május 15)

hehe


----------



## sdalma (2011 Május 15)




----------



## malibu24 (2011 Május 15)

Üdv:Hát nem tudom mit írjak hogy meg legyen a 20 hozzá szólás.Pás mindekinek


----------



## malibu24 (2011 Május 15)

Ja már csak 11 és meg van


----------



## Johnny Older (2011 Május 15)

Hy


----------



## Johnny Older (2011 Május 15)

hy 2


----------



## Johnny Older (2011 Május 15)

Üdv


----------



## Johnny Older (2011 Május 15)

Üdv 2


----------



## Johnny Older (2011 Május 15)

5


----------



## Johnny Older (2011 Május 15)

6


----------



## kizanika (2011 Május 15)

Köszi!


----------



## kizanika (2011 Május 15)

üdv neked is!


----------



## kizanika (2011 Május 15)

Én is jelen!


----------



## Johnny Older (2011 Május 15)

7


----------



## kizanika (2011 Május 15)

Szép estét neked!


----------



## kizanika (2011 Május 15)

Hol laksz?


----------



## kizanika (2011 Május 15)

Helló neked is!


----------



## Johnny Older (2011 Május 15)

Neked is hasonló jókat!


----------



## kizanika (2011 Május 15)

üdvözlet Nagytarcsáról!


----------



## kizanika (2011 Május 15)

Milyen napotok volt?


----------



## Johnny Older (2011 Május 15)

Hu bkm


----------



## kizanika (2011 Május 15)

Köszönöm kedves vagy!


----------



## Szaszanano (2011 Május 15)

Annyira édesek a macik


----------



## kizanika (2011 Május 15)

Én is értékelem a segítőkészséget!


----------



## tatami012 (2011 Május 15)

ddddddd


----------



## kizanika (2011 Május 15)

Nem láttam e szóláncot!


----------



## kizanika (2011 Május 15)

Miért csak ddddddd-ket írsz? Milyen napod volt?


----------



## kizanika (2011 Május 15)

Mivel foglalkozol?


----------



## kizanika (2011 Május 15)

Mi a helyzet Szegeden?


----------



## kizanika (2011 Május 15)

Én is hálás vagyok Melittának!


----------



## kizanika (2011 Május 15)

Jelen lenni nagyon fontos dolog!


----------



## Szaszanano (2011 Május 15)




----------



## kizanika (2011 Május 15)

Aranyos vagy! Te mindig jelen vagy?


----------



## Szaszanano (2011 Május 15)

Annyira nehéz összegyűjteni ezt a 20 hozzászólást!!


----------



## kizanika (2011 Május 15)

szia Suri!


----------



## Szaszanano (2011 Május 15)

Miért nem lehet könnyebb és egyben azonnal letölteni akármit is?


----------



## kizanika (2011 Május 15)

Üdvözöllek Nagytarcsáról!


----------



## kizanika (2011 Május 15)

Milyen lehetőségre vágysz? Írhatsz nekem is!


----------



## kizanika (2011 Május 15)

Melitta írta:


> 7, sziasztokkiss


Kedves Melitta! Megvan a 20 üzenetem! Mehet a letöltés?
Nagyon remélem hogy sikerülni fog, mert óvónőként szükségem volna némi anyagra,ötletre! Mégegyszer köszönöm!


----------



## Szaszanano (2011 Május 15)

Sziasztok!!!
Annyira nehéz összehozni azt a 20 hozzászólást így hirtelen!


----------



## Szaszanano (2011 Május 15)

Amúgy is mi értelme van ennek???


----------



## Szaszanano (2011 Május 15)

Aki akar úgy is hozzá fog szólni és fórumozni, aki nem az meg nem.


----------



## Szaszanano (2011 Május 15)

De köszönet az oldalért minden dolgozónak és hozzásegítőnek!


----------



## fatóka (2011 Május 15)

Szuper!


----------



## csont25 (2011 Május 15)

gyakorolni,gyakorolni. ​


----------



## mikiba63 (2011 Május 15)

Jó pap is holtig tanul


----------



## Szaszanano (2011 Május 15)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Szaszanano (2011 Május 15)

Üdv a Balaton mellől mindenkinek!


----------



## Szaszanano (2011 Május 15)

Türelem rózsát terem...


----------



## mikiba63 (2011 Május 15)

Üdv Szaszanano a Balaton mellől
Mi ujság a szől9kkel felétek?


----------



## mikiba63 (2011 Május 15)

Borszerető ember vagyok


----------



## mikiba63 (2011 Május 15)

*Borról*

Aki a bort szereti rossz ember nem lehet:lol:


----------



## palkes (2011 Május 15)

csao


----------



## Lacos-canada (2011 Május 16)

nem értem.... megvan a két napos regiztrációm és nem enged tölteni


----------



## Lacos-canada (2011 Május 16)

Majd el felejtettem....


----------



## Lacos-canada (2011 Május 16)

üdvözlök mindenkit


----------



## Lacos-canada (2011 Május 16)

Szóval az a problémám


----------



## Lacos-canada (2011 Május 16)

hogy már elmúlt a kétnapos


----------



## Lacos-canada (2011 Május 16)

regisztrációm


----------



## fatóka (2011 Május 16)

Sziasztok!


----------



## fatóka (2011 Május 16)

Üdvözlök mindenkit!


----------



## fatóka (2011 Május 16)

Szép napot!


----------



## Lacos-canada (2011 Május 16)

és mégsem


----------



## Lacos-canada (2011 Május 16)

enged


----------



## Lacos-canada (2011 Május 16)

letölteni


----------



## Lacos-canada (2011 Május 16)

Esetleg,


----------



## Lacos-canada (2011 Május 16)

tudja valaki,


----------



## Lacos-canada (2011 Május 16)

hogy mi a manó lehet a baj?


----------



## Lacos-canada (2011 Május 16)

?


----------



## Lacos-canada (2011 Május 16)

hehe...


----------



## Lacos-canada (2011 Május 16)

most nézem, hogy ....


----------



## Lacos-canada (2011 Május 16)

a fórum szerinti időszámítás


----------



## Lacos-canada (2011 Május 16)

alighanem a Canadai időzóna


----------



## Lacos-canada (2011 Május 16)

hajnal negyed kettő...


----------



## karonulo (2011 Május 16)

*Stílusok*

Még, nem vagyok bent de majd rakok fel komoly stílusokat.


----------



## karonulo (2011 Május 16)

Szia, én új tag vagyok érdemes itt lenni vagy is időt tölteni?


----------



## Lacos-canada (2011 Május 16)

mindenki alszik


----------



## Lacos-canada (2011 Május 16)

én meg elbeszélgetek itt


----------



## Lacos-canada (2011 Május 16)

magamban


----------



## Lacos-canada (2011 Május 16)

elnéztem


----------



## Lacos-canada (2011 Május 16)

két nap ÉS 20 hozzászólás


----------



## Lacos-canada (2011 Május 16)

és nem pedig vagy!!!


----------



## kal89 (2011 Május 16)

Sziasztok!


----------



## kal89 (2011 Május 16)

1.


----------



## kal89 (2011 Május 16)

2


----------



## kal89 (2011 Május 16)

3


----------



## kal89 (2011 Május 16)

4


----------



## kal89 (2011 Május 16)

5


----------



## kal89 (2011 Május 16)

6


----------



## kal89 (2011 Május 16)

7


----------



## kal89 (2011 Május 16)

8


----------



## kal89 (2011 Május 16)

9


----------



## kal89 (2011 Május 16)

10


----------



## kal89 (2011 Május 16)

11


----------



## kal89 (2011 Május 16)

12


----------



## kal89 (2011 Május 16)

13


----------



## kal89 (2011 Május 16)

14


----------



## kal89 (2011 Május 16)

15


----------



## kal89 (2011 Május 16)

16


----------



## kal89 (2011 Május 16)

17


----------



## kal89 (2011 Május 16)

18


----------



## kal89 (2011 Május 16)

19


----------



## kal89 (2011 Május 16)

21!


----------



## Era23 (2011 Május 16)

Sziasztok! Era vagyok Győrből.


----------



## Era23 (2011 Május 16)

Köszönöm a lehetőséget, hogy itt lehetek!


----------



## Era23 (2011 Május 16)

A téma ami engem érdekel, az alábbiak:


----------



## Era23 (2011 Május 16)

horgolás


----------



## Era23 (2011 Május 16)

Kötés


----------



## Era23 (2011 Május 16)

foltvarrás


----------



## sheldon33xt (2011 Május 16)

sziasztok! jó ez a fórum!!!


----------



## Era23 (2011 Május 16)

keresztszemes


----------



## sheldon33xt (2011 Május 16)

sokérdekes dolog van, különösen a nyelvtanulás témában


----------



## Era23 (2011 Május 16)

szerintem is jó!


----------



## sheldon33xt (2011 Május 16)

3


----------



## sheldon33xt (2011 Május 16)

4


----------



## Era23 (2011 Május 16)

sajnos én csak kezdő szinten értem az angolt


----------



## sheldon33xt (2011 Május 16)

5


----------



## sheldon33xt (2011 Május 16)

6


----------



## sheldon33xt (2011 Május 16)

7


----------



## sheldon33xt (2011 Május 16)

8


----------



## Era23 (2011 Május 16)

imádom a virágokat


----------



## sheldon33xt (2011 Május 16)

9


----------



## sheldon33xt (2011 Május 16)

10


----------



## sheldon33xt (2011 Május 16)

11


----------



## Era23 (2011 Május 16)

most az orhideák a kedvenceim


----------



## sheldon33xt (2011 Május 16)

12


----------



## sheldon33xt (2011 Május 16)

13


----------



## Era23 (2011 Május 16)

12


----------



## sheldon33xt (2011 Május 16)

14


----------



## Era23 (2011 Május 16)

13


----------



## Era23 (2011 Május 16)

14


----------



## Era23 (2011 Május 16)

15


----------



## sheldon33xt (2011 Május 16)

15


----------



## Era23 (2011 Május 16)

16


----------



## sheldon33xt (2011 Május 16)

16


----------



## Era23 (2011 Május 16)

17


----------



## sheldon33xt (2011 Május 16)

17


----------



## Era23 (2011 Május 16)

18


----------



## sheldon33xt (2011 Május 16)

19


----------



## Era23 (2011 Május 16)

19


----------



## sheldon33xt (2011 Május 16)

20


----------



## sheldon33xt (2011 Május 16)

21


----------



## Era23 (2011 Május 16)

20 köszi a moderátorunknak a lehetőséget! Várom a 2 napot, hogy leteljen! Sziasztok!


----------



## glic (2011 Május 16)

igen


----------



## zred (2011 Május 16)

Hello mindenki!


----------



## zred (2011 Május 16)

Jó reggelt


----------



## glic (2011 Május 16)

köszönöm


----------



## glic (2011 Május 16)

esik az eső


----------



## glic (2011 Május 16)

egész nap esni fog


----------



## glic (2011 Május 16)

szép napot


----------



## glic (2011 Május 16)

ma hétfő van


----------



## glic (2011 Május 16)

Hamarosan megyek dolgozni


----------



## glic (2011 Május 16)

z


----------



## glic (2011 Május 16)

jó estét


----------



## piros55 (2011 Május 16)

*Üdv. Mindenkinek !*


----------



## fatóka (2011 Május 16)

Sziaszok!


----------



## fatóka (2011 Május 16)

26


----------



## linnyvanity (2011 Május 16)

Ez tényleg jó ötlet volt!


----------



## dami99 (2011 Május 16)

1


----------



## Csilla_1985 (2011 Május 16)

Sziasztok!
Annyira jó, hogy ezt a fórumrészt kitaláltátok!


----------



## dami99 (2011 Május 16)

2


----------



## dami99 (2011 Május 16)

3


----------



## Csilla_1985 (2011 Május 16)

Azért van egyébként szükségem a 20 hozzászóláshoz, mert zene alapokat akarok letölteni!


----------



## Csilla_1985 (2011 Május 16)

Ez már a harmadik hozzászólás


----------



## dami99 (2011 Május 16)

4


----------



## Csilla_1985 (2011 Május 16)

Szia dami99!


----------



## dami99 (2011 Május 16)

5


----------



## Csilla_1985 (2011 Május 16)

Milyen idő van nálatok?


----------



## dami99 (2011 Május 16)

6


----------



## Csilla_1985 (2011 Május 16)

árható időjárás az ország területére hétfő estig: Eleinte jobbára borult lesz az ég, és többfelé várható eső, zápor. Később főleg keleten, délkeleten hullhat csapadék, másutt egy-egy zápor valószínű. Északnyugat felől egyre többfelé felszakadozik, csökken a felhőzet. Az északi szelet sok helyen erős, a Dunántúlon és északkeleten kezdetben néhol viharos széllökések kísérik, majd lassanként mindenütt mérséklődik a légmozgás. A hőmérséklet délután általában 13 és 18, késő este 8 és 13 fok között várható.


----------



## dami99 (2011 Május 16)




----------



## Csilla_1985 (2011 Május 16)

Hoppá a "V" betű lemaradt az elejéről.


----------



## Csilla_1985 (2011 Május 16)

Ez már a 8.


----------



## Csilla_1985 (2011 Május 16)




----------



## karonulo (2011 Május 16)

Mit, szóljak?


----------



## Csilla_1985 (2011 Május 16)

Milyen arcok vannak még? :d


----------



## Csilla_1985 (2011 Május 16)

x)


----------



## karonulo (2011 Május 16)

szia.


----------



## karonulo (2011 Május 16)

csaó.


----------



## Csilla_1985 (2011 Május 16)

Csak ez a kettő van : + ) =  ; : + p =  )


----------



## karonulo (2011 Május 16)

semmi.


----------



## Csilla_1985 (2011 Május 16)




----------



## karonulo (2011 Május 16)

mikor, léphetek be?


----------



## karonulo (2011 Május 16)

ok?


----------



## Csilla_1985 (2011 Május 16)

(a)kiss


----------



## karonulo (2011 Május 16)

szevasztok.


----------



## karonulo (2011 Május 16)

ja ja.


----------



## Csilla_1985 (2011 Május 16)

Meg van a részletes válaszra kell kattintani :4:


----------



## karonulo (2011 Május 16)

igen itt vagyok és mégse tudok tölteni.


----------



## Csilla_1985 (2011 Május 16)

összesen 90 grimasz közül választhatok: :..:


----------



## karonulo (2011 Május 16)

valaki segítsen abban már hozzá szóltam 20-nál többet és mégsem tudok tölteni.


----------



## Csilla_1985 (2011 Május 16)

20 hozzászólásnak kell összegyűlni


----------



## karonulo (2011 Május 16)

na?


----------



## karonulo (2011 Május 16)

valaki!


----------



## Csilla_1985 (2011 Május 16)

Oldalt még csak az van kiírva, hogy 15 az üzeneteid száma, ha erre válaszolsz már 16 lesz


----------



## karonulo (2011 Május 16)

canada hu szerintem egyenlő.


----------



## Csilla_1985 (2011 Május 16)

Nekem már csak kettő kell


----------



## karonulo (2011 Május 16)

ddddddddddddd


----------



## karonulo (2011 Május 16)

ffffffffffffffff


----------



## Csilla_1985 (2011 Május 16)

és megvan


----------



## Csilla_1985 (2011 Május 16)

:0:


----------



## Taki80 (2011 Május 16)

1


----------



## Taki80 (2011 Május 16)

2


----------



## Taki80 (2011 Május 16)

3


----------



## Taki80 (2011 Május 16)

4


----------



## Taki80 (2011 Május 16)

5


----------



## Taki80 (2011 Május 16)

6


----------



## Taki80 (2011 Május 16)

7


----------



## Taki80 (2011 Május 16)

8


----------



## Taki80 (2011 Május 16)

9


----------



## Taki80 (2011 Május 16)

10


----------



## Taki80 (2011 Május 16)

na?


----------



## Taki80 (2011 Május 16)

kottát szeretnék:-(


----------



## Taki80 (2011 Május 16)

lassan kész?


----------



## Taki80 (2011 Május 16)

14?


----------



## Taki80 (2011 Május 16)

20???


----------



## Taki80 (2011 Május 16)

15


----------



## Taki80 (2011 Május 16)

még 4 kell:-(


----------



## Taki80 (2011 Május 16)

3


----------



## Taki80 (2011 Május 16)

köszönöm


----------



## Taki80 (2011 Május 16)

meg van a 20?


----------



## hago31 (2011 Május 16)

hello


----------



## hago31 (2011 Május 16)

gyúrok a 20 hozzászólásra én is


----------



## hago31 (2011 Május 16)

épp vizsga előtt állok


----------



## hago31 (2011 Május 16)

és találtam nem egy érdekes anyagot


----------



## hago31 (2011 Május 16)

amit jó lenne elolvasni


----------



## hago31 (2011 Május 16)

váó, annyira siettem, hogy kiírta: a forumba két hozzászólás között 20 másodpercnek el kell telnie


----------



## hago31 (2011 Május 16)

na most már ezt is tudom


----------



## hago31 (2011 Május 16)

ez most már a nyolcadik hozzászólásom


----------



## hago31 (2011 Május 16)

amúgy jó ez a honlap


----------



## hago31 (2011 Május 16)

tök sok érdekes dolog van rajta


----------



## hago31 (2011 Május 16)

bár a chatat és a forumot nem nekem találták ki


----------



## hago31 (2011 Május 16)

az nekem sose ment


----------



## hago31 (2011 Május 16)

már általános iskolában sem


----------



## hago31 (2011 Május 16)

már akkor sem értettem mit szeretnek a többiek ezen


----------



## hago31 (2011 Május 16)

bár mindig is különc voltam


----------



## hago31 (2011 Május 16)

a fene abba a 20 másodpercbe !!!


----------



## hago31 (2011 Május 16)

ha az ember tud gépírni akkor ez a 20 másodperces korlát egy átok!!!


----------



## Rebuk (2011 Május 16)

itt


----------



## hago31 (2011 Május 16)

ki találta ezt ki?


----------



## Rebuk (2011 Május 16)

szeretnék


----------



## hago31 (2011 Május 16)

nehezíti az azonnali reakció lehetőségét


----------



## Rebuk (2011 Május 16)

20


----------



## fatóka (2011 Május 16)

csak holnap telik le a 48 órám


----------



## Rebuk (2011 Május 16)

hozzászólást


----------



## Rebuk (2011 Május 16)

gyűjteni


----------



## fatóka (2011 Május 16)

még kell egy pár hozzászólás is


----------



## Rebuk (2011 Május 16)

gyorsan


----------



## hago31 (2011 Május 16)

el se hiszem!!! ez már a 21. hozzászólásom


----------



## Rebuk (2011 Május 16)

hogy


----------



## fatóka (2011 Május 16)

Úgy látom mindenki gyűjtöget!


----------



## Rebuk (2011 Május 16)

mielőbb


----------



## Rebuk (2011 Május 16)

használhassam


----------



## fatóka (2011 Május 16)

Mindenkinek szép napot!


----------



## hago31 (2011 Május 16)

hajrá a többieknek is a 20 hozzászóláshoz
és kitartást 
Csá


----------



## Rebuk (2011 Május 16)

végre


----------



## Rebuk (2011 Május 16)

ezt


----------



## fatóka (2011 Május 16)

Már az eső sem esik


----------



## Rebuk (2011 Május 16)

a


----------



## Rebuk (2011 Május 16)

fórumot.


----------



## Rebuk (2011 Május 16)

De


----------



## Rebuk (2011 Május 16)

sokat


----------



## fatóka (2011 Május 16)

Ez most a 20.


----------



## Rebuk (2011 Május 16)

kell


----------



## Rebuk (2011 Május 16)

még


----------



## Rebuk (2011 Május 16)

írni


----------



## Rebuk (2011 Május 16)

feleslegesen.


----------



## Rebuk (2011 Május 16)

Végre


----------



## Rebuk (2011 Május 16)

megvan a 20


----------



## Rebuk (2011 Május 16)

legalábbis azt hiszem


----------



## Rebuk (2011 Május 16)

na még egy...


----------



## Rebuk (2011 Május 16)

és még egy


----------



## Rebuk (2011 Május 16)

*és még egy*

és még egy


----------



## Rebuk (2011 Május 16)

és még


----------



## gyulaijo (2011 Május 16)

Én is itt vagyok


----------



## gyulaijo (2011 Május 16)

Agyatlanul (2)


----------



## gyulaijo (2011 Május 16)

Hogy ha már nincs jó idő (3)


----------



## gyulaijo (2011 Május 16)

akkor (4)


----------



## gyulaijo (2011 Május 16)

nem tudom hallgatni a madarakat (5)


----------



## gyulaijo (2011 Május 16)

de ahogy bízunk a Napban (6)


----------



## gyulaijo (2011 Május 16)

mintha lenne értelme (7)


----------



## gyulaijo (2011 Május 16)

így vagyunk mindennel (8)


----------



## gyulaijo (2011 Május 16)

Félreértette a rendszer a nyolcast (9)


----------



## gyulaijo (2011 Május 16)

Lelketlen vicc ez (10)


----------



## gyulaijo (2011 Május 16)

Mint a Portal 2-ben (11)


----------



## gyulaijo (2011 Május 16)

Mégis szerettem, hogy van bája (12)


----------



## gyulaijo (2011 Május 16)

Noná, hogy péntek volt (13)


----------



## gyulaijo (2011 Május 16)

Mikorra befejeztem (14)


----------



## Vidanet (2011 Május 16)

Haj +rá , jól lenne ha meg lenne a 20. is lassan már csak 18 db kell


----------



## gyulaijo (2011 Május 16)

Pedig valójában szombat (15)


----------



## gyulaijo (2011 Május 16)

Csak a dal kedvéért (16)


----------



## gyulaijo (2011 Május 16)

Ahogy Lovasinak volt kutyája (17)


----------



## gyulaijo (2011 Május 16)

Most meg csak cicája (18)


----------



## gyulaijo (2011 Május 16)

Jaj, mit tettünk mindketten (19)


----------



## gyulaijo (2011 Május 16)

A végét várjuk csak (20)


----------



## junior7024 (2011 Május 16)

Tök jó itt lehet hozzá szólni. akkor most megteszem


----------



## junior7024 (2011 Május 16)

Aztán megint


----------



## junior7024 (2011 Május 16)

és újra


----------



## junior7024 (2011 Május 16)

na és újra


----------



## junior7024 (2011 Május 16)

aztán persze megint


----------



## junior7024 (2011 Május 16)

majd megint


----------



## junior7024 (2011 Május 16)

és csak úgy


----------



## junior7024 (2011 Május 16)

majd csak meglesz


----------



## junior7024 (2011 Május 16)

ha meg lesz


----------



## junior7024 (2011 Május 16)

kissde nem adom fel


----------



## junior7024 (2011 Május 16)

eleven


----------



## junior7024 (2011 Május 16)

12


----------



## junior7024 (2011 Május 16)

:55éntek


----------



## junior7024 (2011 Május 16)

jó vagyok


----------



## junior7024 (2011 Május 16)

még mindig


----------



## junior7024 (2011 Május 16)

mindjárt vége


----------



## junior7024 (2011 Május 16)

never give up


----------



## junior7024 (2011 Május 16)

még 3


----------



## junior7024 (2011 Május 16)

:twisted:még kettő


----------



## junior7024 (2011 Május 16)

twenty


----------



## tomtm12 (2011 Május 16)

*Hello*

Üdv Mindenkinek!


----------



## tomtm12 (2011 Május 16)

*Visszaszámlálás *


----------



## tomtm12 (2011 Május 16)

18


----------



## tomtm12 (2011 Május 16)

17


----------



## tomtm12 (2011 Május 16)

16


----------



## tomtm12 (2011 Május 16)

15


----------



## tomtm12 (2011 Május 16)

14


----------



## Szilvti (2011 Május 16)

Tényleg vannak még segítőkész emberek.


----------



## Szilvti (2011 Május 16)

Ez egy jó lehetőség. Még valaki?


----------



## Szilvti (2011 Május 16)

Még sajna kell egy pár hozzászólás.


----------



## Szilvti (2011 Május 16)

*Hozzászólás*

+1


----------



## Szilvti (2011 Május 16)

Talán 9?


----------



## Szilvti (2011 Május 16)

Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
Itt a lehetoseg:wink: 
Köszi szépen.


----------



## Szilvti (2011 Május 16)

Gyűjtök még egy párat.


----------



## Szilvti (2011 Május 16)

Azt hiszem még 8.


----------



## Szilvti (2011 Május 16)

Jó ez a jelenléti ív. Tényleg hamar össze lehet szedni a 20-at.


----------



## Szilvti (2011 Május 16)

Nagyon sokmindent láttam amit tudnék hasznosítani, nekem főleg elsős és másodikos felmérők illetve gyakorló feladatlapjaim vannak, amit majd szeretnék én is feltölteni.


----------



## Voxxel (2011 Május 16)

Hello Budapestről!


----------



## varga edit (2011 Május 16)

*köszönet*

tetszett


----------



## farkas09 (2011 Május 16)

Üdv mindenkinek!


----------



## farkas09 (2011 Május 16)

Jó a honlap!!


----------



## varga edit (2011 Május 16)

Szép napot Pannonhalmáról!


----------



## zsoltmate (2011 Május 16)

1


----------



## zsoltmate (2011 Május 16)

2


----------



## zsoltmate (2011 Május 16)

3


----------



## zsoltmate (2011 Május 16)

4


----------



## zsoltmate (2011 Május 16)

5


----------



## zsoltmate (2011 Május 16)

6


----------



## zsoltmate (2011 Május 16)

7


----------



## zsoltmate (2011 Május 16)

8


----------



## zsoltmate (2011 Május 16)

9


----------



## zsoltmate (2011 Május 16)

10


----------



## zsoltmate (2011 Május 16)

11


----------



## zsoltmate (2011 Május 16)

12


----------



## zsoltmate (2011 Május 16)

13


----------



## zsoltmate (2011 Május 16)

14


----------



## zsoltmate (2011 Május 16)

15


----------



## zsoltmate (2011 Május 16)

16


----------



## zsoltmate (2011 Május 16)

17


----------



## zsoltmate (2011 Május 16)

18


----------



## zsoltmate (2011 Május 16)

19


----------



## zsoltmate (2011 Május 16)

20


----------



## kisjosa (2011 Május 16)

helóka


----------



## bach1750 (2011 Május 16)

1


----------



## bach1750 (2011 Május 16)

2


----------



## bach1750 (2011 Május 16)

4


----------



## bach1750 (2011 Május 16)

3


----------



## bach1750 (2011 Május 16)

5


----------



## bach1750 (2011 Május 16)

6


----------



## bach1750 (2011 Május 16)

7


----------



## bach1750 (2011 Május 16)

8


----------



## bach1750 (2011 Május 16)

9


----------



## joebacsi81 (2011 Május 16)

Üdvözlet mindenkinek!
Friss fórumozó vagyok. Remélem sok érdekességet találok itt!


----------



## bach1750 (2011 Május 16)

10


----------



## bach1750 (2011 Május 16)

11


----------



## joebacsi81 (2011 Május 16)

Remélem én is haladok


----------



## bach1750 (2011 Május 16)

12


----------



## bach1750 (2011 Május 16)

13


----------



## bach1750 (2011 Május 16)

14


----------



## bach1750 (2011 Május 16)

15


----------



## bach1750 (2011 Május 16)

16


----------



## bach1750 (2011 Május 16)

17


----------



## bach1750 (2011 Május 16)

18


----------



## bach1750 (2011 Május 16)

19


----------



## bach1750 (2011 Május 16)

20


----------



## bach1750 (2011 Május 16)

21


----------



## joebacsi81 (2011 Május 16)

Ilyen gyorsan nem ér.


----------



## joebacsi81 (2011 Május 16)

Legalább valami kis szösszeneteket pötyögj be.


----------



## joebacsi81 (2011 Május 16)

Na akkor én is haladok


----------



## joebacsi81 (2011 Május 16)

Hátha hamarabb megleszünk


----------



## joebacsi81 (2011 Május 16)

Ez már az akárhanydik


----------



## joebacsi81 (2011 Május 16)

Jön a következő.


----------



## joebacsi81 (2011 Május 16)

Jól számolom?


----------



## joebacsi81 (2011 Május 16)

Megvan a fele?


----------



## joebacsi81 (2011 Május 16)

Azaz már több is!


----------



## joebacsi81 (2011 Május 16)

Nem sok van hátra.


----------



## bratac (2011 Május 16)

*üdv*

Szia mindenkinet,


----------



## bratac (2011 Május 16)

azt hittem mosoly most látom nyelv, bocsi nem jó kezdet


----------



## bratac (2011 Május 16)

tanulok a a fiammal
Weöres Sándor Paripám csodaszép pejkó


----------



## bratac (2011 Május 16)

Paripám csodaszép pejkó


----------



## joebacsi81 (2011 Május 16)

Haladunk-haladunk.


----------



## bratac (2011 Május 16)

Ide lép, oda lép, hejhó!


----------



## joebacsi81 (2011 Május 16)

Nálam mosoly.


----------



## bratac (2011 Május 16)

Hegyen át, vizen át vágtat,


----------



## bratac (2011 Május 16)

nem adom, ha ígérsz százat.


----------



## bratac (2011 Május 16)

Amikor papripám ballag,


----------



## joebacsi81 (2011 Május 16)

Ezt most már megvárom.


----------



## bratac (2011 Május 16)

odanéz valahány csillag.


----------



## bratac (2011 Május 16)

Amikor paripám táncol,


----------



## joebacsi81 (2011 Május 16)

Amikor paripám táncol,


----------



## bratac (2011 Május 16)

odanéz a Nap is százszor.


----------



## joebacsi81 (2011 Május 16)

Odanéz a nap is százszor.


----------



## bratac (2011 Május 16)

na már tudja is erre is jó volt


----------



## joebacsi81 (2011 Május 16)

Szép versike.


----------



## spenotka (2011 Május 16)

*a*

a


----------



## bratac (2011 Május 16)

tél volt hó eset és jöttek az ünnepek


----------



## spenotka (2011 Május 16)

b


----------



## joebacsi81 (2011 Május 16)

És még én is tanultam egy kicsit.


----------



## bratac (2011 Május 16)

gondolkodtam mit is adhatnék neked..


----------



## spenotka (2011 Május 16)

c


----------



## bratac (2011 Május 16)

így kezdődik az ajándék a Piramistól...


----------



## spenotka (2011 Május 16)

d


----------



## spenotka (2011 Május 16)

e


----------



## bratac (2011 Május 16)

ki korán kel...


----------



## spenotka (2011 Május 16)

f


----------



## bratac (2011 Május 16)

az álmos lesz estére


----------



## spenotka (2011 Május 16)

g


----------



## spenotka (2011 Május 16)

h


----------



## bratac (2011 Május 16)

csigabiga


----------



## spenotka (2011 Május 16)

i


----------



## bratac (2011 Május 16)

gyere ki


----------



## spenotka (2011 Május 16)

j


----------



## bratac (2011 Május 16)

ég a házad ide ki


----------



## spenotka (2011 Május 16)

k


----------



## bratac (2011 Május 16)

kapsz tejet vajat 20at, over the top


----------



## spenotka (2011 Május 16)

l


----------



## spenotka (2011 Május 16)

m


----------



## spenotka (2011 Május 16)

n


----------



## spenotka (2011 Május 16)

o


----------



## spenotka (2011 Május 16)

p


----------



## spenotka (2011 Május 16)

q


----------



## spenotka (2011 Május 16)

r


----------



## spenotka (2011 Május 16)

s


----------



## Annie22 (2011 Május 16)

köszönöm!


----------



## spenotka (2011 Május 16)

zs


----------



## Annie22 (2011 Május 16)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


köszönjük a lehetőséget


----------



## Annie22 (2011 Május 16)

és persze hello!!!


----------



## pikkdama (2011 Május 16)

Hello


----------



## pikkdama (2011 Május 16)

Szia


----------



## pikkdama (2011 Május 16)

Hi


----------



## pikkdama (2011 Május 16)

Hola


----------



## pikkdama (2011 Május 16)

Ciao


----------



## siobio (2011 Május 16)

1


----------



## siobio (2011 Május 16)

2


----------



## siobio (2011 Május 16)

3


----------



## siobio (2011 Május 16)

4


----------



## pikkdama (2011 Május 16)

прив*е*т


----------



## siobio (2011 Május 16)

5


----------



## siobio (2011 Május 16)

6


----------



## siobio (2011 Május 16)

7


----------



## pikkdama (2011 Május 16)

ahoj


----------



## siobio (2011 Május 16)

8


----------



## siobio (2011 Május 16)

9


----------



## pikkdama (2011 Május 16)

salut


----------



## pikkdama (2011 Május 16)

Nihao


----------



## siobio (2011 Május 16)

10


----------



## edinanide (2011 Május 16)

Én is itt vagyok


----------



## siobio (2011 Május 16)

11


----------



## pikkdama (2011 Május 16)

ave


----------



## siobio (2011 Május 16)

12


----------



## pikkdama (2011 Május 16)

tjäna


----------



## siobio (2011 Május 16)

13


----------



## edinanide (2011 Május 16)

Ez tényleg nagyon jó ötlet volt


----------



## siobio (2011 Május 16)

14


----------



## edinanide (2011 Május 16)

Köszi a lehetőséget!


----------



## pikkdama (2011 Május 16)

Bom dia


----------



## siobio (2011 Május 16)

15


----------



## siobio (2011 Május 16)

16


----------



## pikkdama (2011 Május 16)

Hei


----------



## siobio (2011 Május 16)

17


----------



## edinanide (2011 Május 16)

akkor én is elkezdek számolni


----------



## siobio (2011 Május 16)

18


----------



## pikkdama (2011 Május 16)

18


----------



## edinanide (2011 Május 16)

8


----------



## siobio (2011 Május 16)

19


----------



## pikkdama (2011 Május 16)

Moi


----------



## siobio (2011 Május 16)

Húúúúúsz!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## edinanide (2011 Május 16)

9


----------



## pikkdama (2011 Május 16)

Hi


----------



## siobio (2011 Május 16)

+1 ráadás


----------



## pikkdama (2011 Május 16)

21.


----------



## edinanide (2011 Május 16)

10


----------



## edinanide (2011 Május 16)

11


----------



## gbacsko01 (2011 Május 16)

melitta írta:


> 1, jelen


1


----------



## edinanide (2011 Május 16)

12


----------



## edinanide (2011 Május 16)

13


----------



## edinanide (2011 Május 16)

14


----------



## edinanide (2011 Május 16)

15


----------



## edinanide (2011 Május 16)

16


----------



## edinanide (2011 Május 16)

17


----------



## edinanide (2011 Május 16)

18


----------



## gbacsko01 (2011 Május 16)

1


----------



## edinanide (2011 Május 16)

19


----------



## edinanide (2011 Május 16)

És végül 20


----------



## gbacsko01 (2011 Május 16)

1


----------



## Annie22 (2011 Május 16)

új felhasználóként hasznosnak találom az információidat, jelentkezem, ha segítségre lesz szükségem.


----------



## hoblizoli (2011 Május 16)

jelen


----------



## hoblizoli (2011 Május 16)

hello!


----------



## Sooters (2011 Május 16)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Sooters (2011 Május 16)

Mennyi?


----------



## Jozsi72 (2011 Május 16)

Ok.


----------



## Jozsi72 (2011 Május 16)

ok2


----------



## Jozsi72 (2011 Május 16)

ok3


----------



## Jozsi72 (2011 Május 16)

ok4


----------



## Jozsi72 (2011 Május 16)

ok5


----------



## Jozsi72 (2011 Május 16)

ok6


----------



## Jozsi72 (2011 Május 16)

ok7


----------



## Jozsi72 (2011 Május 16)

ok12


----------



## Jozsi72 (2011 Május 16)

ok13


----------



## Jozsi72 (2011 Május 16)

ok14


----------



## Jozsi72 (2011 Május 16)

ok15


----------



## Jozsi72 (2011 Május 16)

ok16


----------



## Jozsi72 (2011 Május 16)

ok17


----------



## Jozsi72 (2011 Május 16)

ok18


----------



## Jozsi72 (2011 Május 16)

ok19


----------



## Jozsi72 (2011 Május 16)

ok20


----------



## Jozsi72 (2011 Május 16)

ok21


----------



## Jozsi72 (2011 Május 16)

1


----------



## Jozsi72 (2011 Május 16)

2


----------



## Jozsi72 (2011 Május 16)

3


----------



## Jozsi72 (2011 Május 16)

4


----------



## Jozsi72 (2011 Május 16)

5


----------



## Jozsi72 (2011 Május 16)

6


----------



## Jozsi72 (2011 Május 16)

7


----------



## fatóka (2011 Május 17)

Mindenkinek szép napot!


----------



## shakra (2011 Május 17)

üdv Budapestről


----------



## shakra (2011 Május 17)

helló mindenkinek


----------



## shakra (2011 Május 17)

Jó a film felhozatal


----------



## shakra (2011 Május 17)

Remek oldalt találtam,köszönet


----------



## shakra (2011 Május 17)

Barátaimnak is ajánlani fogom


----------



## legly (2011 Május 17)

sziasztok !


----------



## legly (2011 Május 17)

üdv szegedről


----------



## legly (2011 Május 17)

15 vagyok


----------



## legly (2011 Május 17)

jaj de unatkozom..


----------



## legly (2011 Május 17)

rossz idő van...


----------



## legly (2011 Május 17)

beteg vagyok


----------



## legly (2011 Május 17)

remélem nem fog esni..


----------



## legly (2011 Május 17)

már csak 8 hozzászólás kell és békén hagyok mindenkit...


----------



## legly (2011 Május 17)

bocsi, most már csak 7...


----------



## legly (2011 Május 17)

sőt, most már 6..


----------



## legly (2011 Május 17)

szeretem a zenéket..


----------



## legly (2011 Május 17)

usher: more


----------



## legly (2011 Május 17)

tankcsapda : Rio


----------



## legly (2011 Május 17)

de jó most már csak 2 hozzászólás kell


----------



## legly (2011 Május 17)

most már csak 1 !!! :OOOO


----------



## legly (2011 Május 17)

és végre megvan az a 20 db hozzászólás DDD


----------



## lulu600107 (2011 Május 17)

Üdvözöllek Melitta!


----------



## lulu600107 (2011 Május 17)

Köszöntök mindenkit Dorogról.


----------



## lulu600107 (2011 Május 17)

Sokadikként jelentkezem.


----------



## m.laci87 (2011 Május 17)

Szép Napot Hajdú-Biharból


----------



## m.laci87 (2011 Május 17)

1


----------



## m.laci87 (2011 Május 17)

még 17 hozzászólás


----------



## kovacs47lajos (2011 Május 17)

*hozzászólás gyüjtés*



Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


 
Üdvözlök mindenkit aki a fórumot olvassa,
sok érdekes témát találtam.
Kösz.


----------



## Szilvti (2011 Május 17)

Nagyon nehéz manapság szülőnek lenni.


----------



## Szilvti (2011 Május 17)

Üdvözlök mindenkit!


----------



## Szilvti (2011 Május 17)

Nagyon sok téma megtalálható a fórumon.


----------



## drika6 (2011 Május 17)

Sziasztok


----------



## drika6 (2011 Május 17)

Süt a nap


----------



## drika6 (2011 Május 17)

3


----------



## drika6 (2011 Május 17)

4


----------



## drika6 (2011 Május 17)

Legyen


----------



## drika6 (2011 Május 17)

mindenkinek


----------



## drika6 (2011 Május 17)

szép


----------



## drika6 (2011 Május 17)

napja!


----------



## Szilvti (2011 Május 17)

Megvan a 20.


----------



## drika6 (2011 Május 17)

9


----------



## drika6 (2011 Május 17)

10


----------



## drika6 (2011 Május 17)

Szeretnék


----------



## drika6 (2011 Május 17)

már


----------



## drika6 (2011 Május 17)

letölteni


----------



## drika6 (2011 Május 17)

Lassan


----------



## drika6 (2011 Május 17)

lesz


----------



## drika6 (2011 Május 17)

elég hozzászólásom


----------



## drika6 (2011 Május 17)

17


----------



## drika6 (2011 Május 17)

18


----------



## drika6 (2011 Május 17)

19


----------



## drika6 (2011 Május 17)

20 Jó fórumozást és letöltést mindenkinek!


----------



## pongi10 (2011 Május 17)

Nem tudom hogy lesz meg a 20 hozzászólás


----------



## pongi10 (2011 Május 17)

Üdv Kecskemétről


----------



## freemanx (2011 Május 17)

1


----------



## freemanx (2011 Május 17)

2


----------



## freemanx (2011 Május 17)

3


----------



## freemanx (2011 Május 17)

4


----------



## freemanx (2011 Május 17)

5


----------



## freemanx (2011 Május 17)

6


----------



## freemanx (2011 Május 17)

7


----------



## freemanx (2011 Május 17)

8


----------



## freemanx (2011 Május 17)

9


----------



## freemanx (2011 Május 17)

10


----------



## freemanx (2011 Május 17)

11


----------



## freemanx (2011 Május 17)

12


----------



## freemanx (2011 Május 17)

13


----------



## freemanx (2011 Május 17)

14


----------



## freemanx (2011 Május 17)

15


----------



## freemanx (2011 Május 17)

16


----------



## freemanx (2011 Május 17)

17


----------



## freemanx (2011 Május 17)

18


----------



## konczkr (2011 Május 17)

11


----------



## konczkr (2011 Május 17)

12


----------



## freemanx (2011 Május 17)

19


----------



## konczkr (2011 Május 17)

13


----------



## freemanx (2011 Május 17)

20


----------



## konczkr (2011 Május 17)

14


----------



## konczkr (2011 Május 17)

15


----------



## freemanx (2011 Május 17)

21


----------



## konczkr (2011 Május 17)

16


----------



## konczkr (2011 Május 17)

17


----------



## konczkr (2011 Május 17)

18


----------



## konczkr (2011 Május 17)

19


----------



## konczkr (2011 Május 17)

20


----------



## mrhelloween92 (2011 Május 17)

Jó ez gyerekek!!


----------



## almos.dinnyes (2011 Május 17)

Pedig már van 20 feltöltésem... 

Na mindegy, kezdem: 20


----------



## almos.dinnyes (2011 Május 17)

Ráadásul 21 feltöltésem
19


----------



## almos.dinnyes (2011 Május 17)

De azért biztosra megyek 
18


----------



## konczkr (2011 Május 17)

21


----------



## almos.dinnyes (2011 Május 17)

Hátha 
17


----------



## almos.dinnyes (2011 Május 17)

Nem ragozom túl...
16


----------



## almos.dinnyes (2011 Május 17)

Ráadásul 2009-ben regisztráltam 
15


----------



## almos.dinnyes (2011 Május 17)

Az meg bőven 3 hónap


----------



## almos.dinnyes (2011 Május 17)

Az előző volt a 14
ez 13


----------



## almos.dinnyes (2011 Május 17)

12


----------



## almos.dinnyes (2011 Május 17)

11


----------



## almos.dinnyes (2011 Május 17)

Még a 20 mp-et is ki kell várni? 
10


----------



## almos.dinnyes (2011 Május 17)

Ezek szerint eddig lassú voltam 
9


----------



## almos.dinnyes (2011 Május 17)

8


----------



## almos.dinnyes (2011 Május 17)

7


----------



## almos.dinnyes (2011 Május 17)

6


----------



## almos.dinnyes (2011 Május 17)

5


----------



## almos.dinnyes (2011 Május 17)

4


----------



## almos.dinnyes (2011 Május 17)

3


----------



## almos.dinnyes (2011 Május 17)

2


----------



## herrob (2011 Május 17)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


----------



## corrina (2011 Május 17)

innen kottákat is lehet letölteni?


----------



## corrina (2011 Május 17)

1


----------



## corrina (2011 Május 17)

2


----------



## corrina (2011 Május 17)

Jó dolgokat találtam az oldalon.


----------



## corrina (2011 Május 17)

Most küzdök, hogy elérhető legyen számomra a tartalom.


----------



## corrina (2011 Május 17)

6


----------



## corrina (2011 Május 17)

7


----------



## corrina (2011 Május 17)

8


----------



## corrina (2011 Május 17)

9


----------



## anti12 (2011 Május 17)

Üdv 

Miért szükséges 20 hozzászólás ha valamit meg szeretnék nézni?


----------



## corrina (2011 Május 17)

10


----------



## anti12 (2011 Május 17)

1


----------



## anti12 (2011 Május 17)

2


----------



## anti12 (2011 Május 17)

3


----------



## corrina (2011 Május 17)

11


----------



## corrina (2011 Május 17)

12


----------



## corrina (2011 Május 17)

13


----------



## corrina (2011 Május 17)

14


----------



## corrina (2011 Május 17)

15


----------



## corrina (2011 Május 17)

16


----------



## corrina (2011 Május 17)

17


----------



## corrina (2011 Május 17)

18


----------



## anti12 (2011 Május 17)

4


----------



## corrina (2011 Május 17)

19


----------



## anti12 (2011 Május 17)

Látom te is küzdesz


----------



## corrina (2011 Május 17)

Sok sikert Anti.


----------



## corrina (2011 Május 17)

Számomra is érthetetlen, de ez van.


----------



## corrina (2011 Május 17)

Elvileg meg van a 20.


----------



## anti12 (2011 Május 17)

6


----------



## anti12 (2011 Május 17)

:d:d:d


----------



## anti12 (2011 Május 17)

Gratula, de ha ezek után se lehet megnézni.......


----------



## anti12 (2011 Május 17)

Te mirét regisztráltál ide?


----------



## papp1968 (2011 Május 17)

Szép az élet ha itt vagy velem


----------



## papp1968 (2011 Május 17)

Szeretnék tag lenni, Köszönöm a segitséget


----------



## anti12 (2011 Május 17)

8


----------



## anti12 (2011 Május 17)

9


----------



## papp1968 (2011 Május 17)

Ezért üzengetek


----------



## papp1968 (2011 Május 17)

11


----------



## anti12 (2011 Május 17)

10


----------



## papp1968 (2011 Május 17)

12


----------



## papp1968 (2011 Május 17)

13


----------



## anti12 (2011 Május 17)

13


----------



## papp1968 (2011 Május 17)

14


----------



## anti12 (2011 Május 17)

1


----------



## papp1968 (2011 Május 17)

15


----------



## papp1968 (2011 Május 17)

16


----------



## papp1968 (2011 Május 17)

17


----------



## papp1968 (2011 Május 17)

18


----------



## papp1968 (2011 Május 17)

19


----------



## papp1968 (2011 Május 17)

20


----------



## anti12 (2011 Május 17)

34


----------



## anti12 (2011 Május 17)

2


----------



## anti12 (2011 Május 17)

19


----------



## anti12 (2011 Május 17)

18


----------



## anti12 (2011 Május 17)

17


----------



## anti12 (2011 Május 17)

16


----------



## anti12 (2011 Május 17)

2222


----------



## DinkaDanka (2011 Május 17)

Nagyon jó topic


----------



## DinkaDanka (2011 Május 17)

Grinch naplója az nagyon nagy


----------



## DinkaDanka (2011 Május 17)

Ez a Relaxos nagyon jó, köszi


----------



## ilda1977 (2011 Május 17)

1valaky írta:


> szuper vagykiss



köszi


----------



## ilda1977 (2011 Május 17)

még1köszi


----------



## ilda1977 (2011 Május 17)

még1x
köszi


----------



## ilda1977 (2011 Május 17)

thanks


----------



## ilda1977 (2011 Május 17)

thank you


----------



## ilda1977 (2011 Május 17)

4


----------



## ilda1977 (2011 Május 17)

5


----------



## ilda1977 (2011 Május 17)

6


----------



## ilda1977 (2011 Május 17)

7


----------



## ilda1977 (2011 Május 17)

8


----------



## ilda1977 (2011 Május 17)

10


----------



## ilda1977 (2011 Május 17)

12


----------



## ilda1977 (2011 Május 17)

13


----------



## ilda1977 (2011 Május 17)

14


----------



## ilda1977 (2011 Május 17)

15


----------



## ilda1977 (2011 Május 17)

16


----------



## ilda1977 (2011 Május 17)

17


----------



## ilda1977 (2011 Május 17)

18


----------



## ilda1977 (2011 Május 17)

19


----------



## ilda1977 (2011 Május 17)

20


----------



## ilda1977 (2011 Május 17)

21


----------



## piros55 (2011 Május 17)

*Csao !*


----------



## james130 (2011 Május 17)

hello


----------



## Scabbers (2011 Május 17)

ez

1

2

3

5

6


----------



## alonsomosley (2011 Május 17)

1 megérett a meggy


----------



## alonsomosley (2011 Május 17)

2 csipkebokor vesszö


----------



## alonsomosley (2011 Május 17)

3 te leszel a párom


----------



## alonsomosley (2011 Május 17)

4 te meg hova mégy


----------



## alonsomosley (2011 Május 17)

5 megérett a tök


----------



## alonsomosley (2011 Május 17)

6 hasad a pad


----------



## alonsomosley (2011 Május 17)

7 zsemlét süt a pék


----------



## alonsomosley (2011 Május 17)

8 üres a polc


----------



## alonsomosley (2011 Május 17)

9 kis Ferenc


----------



## alonsomosley (2011 Május 17)

10 tiszta viz


----------



## alonsomosley (2011 Május 17)

ha nem tiszta, vidd vissza


----------



## alonsomosley (2011 Május 17)

ott a csacsi, megissza!


----------



## alonsomosley (2011 Május 17)

11


----------



## alonsomosley (2011 Május 17)

12


----------



## alonsomosley (2011 Május 17)

15


----------



## alonsomosley (2011 Május 17)

16


----------



## alonsomosley (2011 Május 17)

17


----------



## alonsomosley (2011 Május 17)

18


----------



## alonsomosley (2011 Május 17)

19


----------



## alonsomosley (2011 Május 17)

prima!


----------



## proel (2011 Május 17)

2

3

4

5

6

7

8

9

10

11

12

13

14

15

16

16

17

18

19

20


----------



## oroszlan670810 (2011 Május 17)

*mikor lesz 20 hozzászolás,*

Remélem hamar!


----------



## Ivcsike90 (2011 Május 17)

Köszi szépen


----------



## oroszlan670810 (2011 Május 17)

de az még soká lesz(


----------



## oroszlan670810 (2011 Május 17)

remélem ki tudom várni.


----------



## oroszlan670810 (2011 Május 17)

persze nem könnyű


----------



## oroszlan670810 (2011 Május 17)

még az elején vagyok


----------



## oroszlan670810 (2011 Május 17)

nem soká vége


----------



## oroszlan670810 (2011 Május 17)

de mikor lesz az a nem soká?


----------



## oroszlan670810 (2011 Május 17)

nem fogom tudni kivárni!


----------



## oroszlan670810 (2011 Május 17)

még pár beÍrás


----------



## oroszlan670810 (2011 Május 17)

és akkor jóóóóóóóó


----------



## oroszlan670810 (2011 Május 17)

remélem!!


----------



## oroszlan670810 (2011 Május 17)

naa, ez nem is rossz)


----------



## oroszlan670810 (2011 Május 17)

hahahaa))


----------



## oroszlan670810 (2011 Május 17)

brhaaaa(((


----------



## oroszlan670810 (2011 Május 17)

nagyon jól csinálom


----------



## oroszlan670810 (2011 Május 17)

most már tényleg kevés kell


----------



## oroszlan670810 (2011 Május 17)

pár mondat csak


----------



## oroszlan670810 (2011 Május 17)

és vége lesz az írás kényszernek


----------



## oroszlan670810 (2011 Május 17)

nem sokáááá


----------



## oroszlan670810 (2011 Május 17)

már csak kettőőőőőő


----------



## oroszlan670810 (2011 Május 17)

és végeeeeeeeeee


----------



## laci1950 (2011 Május 17)

Fogadjatok jokivansagaimat Zilah-rol es Erdely-bol


----------



## laci1950 (2011 Május 17)

Szeretnek par Hofi kabaret feltenni, de nem tudom hogy, elmagyarazna valaki


----------



## oroszlan670810 (2011 Május 17)

*vagyok*

vagyok


----------



## laci1950 (2011 Május 17)

Van meg sok Kabarecsutortokom a radiobol amit fel tudnak tenni a forumra, de nem tudom hogy kell


----------



## oroszlan670810 (2011 Május 17)

ez szörnyű


----------



## oroszlan670810 (2011 Május 17)

miért????


----------



## oroszlan670810 (2011 Május 17)

és ez a időkorlát is


----------



## oroszlan670810 (2011 Május 17)

segítséééééééééég


----------



## oroszlan670810 (2011 Május 17)

nem bírom tovább))


----------



## oroszlan670810 (2011 Május 17)

nagyon unalmas


----------



## oroszlan670810 (2011 Május 17)

miért kell ezt????


----------



## oroszlan670810 (2011 Május 17)

sosem lesz vége


----------



## laci1950 (2011 Május 17)

Elek hogy meddig nem todom, meghalok bar nemakarom


----------



## oroszlan670810 (2011 Május 17)

ez szörnyűűűűűűűű


----------



## oroszlan670810 (2011 Május 17)

hol tarthatok???


----------



## oroszlan670810 (2011 Május 17)

ajjaj , ég sok van


----------



## laci1950 (2011 Május 17)

Fogadjatok jokivansagaimat Zilah-rol es Erdely-bol es mindenkinek sok szerencset kivanok


----------



## herrob (2011 Május 17)

Köszönöm Szépen!!


----------



## laci1950 (2011 Május 17)

Fogadjatok jokivansagaimat Zilah-rol es Erdely-bol, minden jot, nyulszor takarot


----------



## laci1950 (2011 Május 17)

Fogadjatok jokivansagaimat Zilah-rol es Erdely-bol, laci


----------



## herrob (2011 Május 17)

Nagyon szép!


----------



## herrob (2011 Május 17)

Nagyon jó!


----------



## herrob (2011 Május 17)

Én a Magort adnám


----------



## Fairyangel (2011 Május 17)

nagyon szépen köszönjük


----------



## herrob (2011 Május 17)

Szeretem a vizet.


----------



## herrob (2011 Május 17)

Egyszer mink is elmegyünk oda


----------



## herrob (2011 Május 17)

a vitaminok


----------



## Fairyangel (2011 Május 17)

köszönjük


----------



## herrob (2011 Május 17)

Nesenel in the némber one


----------



## Fairyangel (2011 Május 17)

Hát:..: sziasztok


----------



## herrob (2011 Május 17)

almaecet


----------



## herrob (2011 Május 17)

citromlé 100%-os Pfanner


----------



## herrob (2011 Május 17)

csak a kénmentes jó


----------



## herrob (2011 Május 17)

Nem a szaglás a lényeg


----------



## laci1950 (2011 Május 17)

Fogadjatok jokivansagaimat Zilah-rol es Erdely-bol, laci


----------



## herrob (2011 Május 17)

toledói csöcsparádé


----------



## laci1950 (2011 Május 17)

Fogadjatok jokivansagaimat Zilah-rol es Erdely-bol, tovabra is


----------



## laci1950 (2011 Május 17)

Fogadjatok jokivansagaimat Zilah-rol es Erdely-bol, meg mindig


----------



## herrob (2011 Május 17)

testszag, szájszag, hát igen


----------



## laci1950 (2011 Május 17)

Fogadjatok jokivansagaimat Zilah-rol es Erdely-bol, mert nagyon jok vagytok, laci


----------



## laci1950 (2011 Május 17)

Fogadjatok nagy sok jokivansagaimat Zilah-rol es Erdely-bol, laci


----------



## laci1950 (2011 Május 17)

Fogadjatok jokivansagaimat Zilah-rol es Erdely-bol, tovabra is maradok laci


----------



## herrob (2011 Május 17)

Drag 54-es terra sigillatat


----------



## laci1950 (2011 Május 17)

Fogadjatok jokivansagaimat Zilah-rol es Erdely-bol, mert meg kell ezen kivul 6, laci


----------



## herrob (2011 Május 17)

Hamis a baba


----------



## nixybabe (2011 Május 17)

Üdv Austria Thierseeből


----------



## herrob (2011 Május 17)

Hogy holnap lesz


----------



## laci1950 (2011 Május 17)

Fogadjatok jokivansagaimat Zilah-rol es Erdely-bol szeretettel, laci


----------



## herrob (2011 Május 17)

eső, hó, jég, szél, napos


----------



## laci1950 (2011 Május 17)

Fogadjatok jokivansagaimat Zilah-rol es Erdely-bol, mindenkinek sok boldogsagot, laci


----------



## herrob (2011 Május 17)

egy ajándék


----------



## laci1950 (2011 Május 17)

Fogadjatok jokivansagaimat Zilah-rol es Erdely-bol, a szep Szilagysagi tajakrol


----------



## herrob (2011 Május 17)

pest és a bomba


----------



## laci1950 (2011 Május 17)

Fogadjatok jokivansagaimat Zilah-rol es Erdely-bol, a Meszes hegyseg labatol, laci


----------



## herrob (2011 Május 17)

ne váljunk el


----------



## laci1950 (2011 Május 17)

Fogadjatok jokivansagaimat Zilah-rol es Erdely-bol, ahol a Hatlorol fuj a szel, laci


----------



## herrob (2011 Május 17)

ismerekdek


----------



## herrob (2011 Május 17)

nem tudom


----------



## laci1950 (2011 Május 17)

Fogadjatok jokivansagaimat Zilah-rol es Erdely-bol, sok szeretettel mindenkinek, laci


----------



## laci1950 (2011 Május 17)

Fogadjatok jokivansagaimat Zilah-rol es Erdely-bol, laci( ez raadasnak vol szanva)


----------



## herrob (2011 Május 17)

Még nem voltam


----------



## Fairyangel (2011 Május 17)

Puszi sziasztok


----------



## herrob (2011 Május 17)

A bableves hatásaira nincs


----------



## Fairyangel (2011 Május 17)

Ciaó


----------



## herrob (2011 Május 17)

Világnézeti klub


----------



## herrob (2011 Május 17)

Ez egy kiválló topik


----------



## foster99 (2011 Május 17)

Jelen és köszi.


----------



## foster99 (2011 Május 17)

2. vagyok.


----------



## foster99 (2011 Május 17)

üdvözlet mindenkinek!


----------



## foster99 (2011 Május 17)

üdvözlet nektek is


----------



## foster99 (2011 Május 17)

2


----------



## foster99 (2011 Május 17)

3


----------



## foster99 (2011 Május 17)

1


----------



## foster99 (2011 Május 17)

12


----------



## foster99 (2011 Május 17)

5


----------



## foster99 (2011 Május 17)

7


----------



## foster99 (2011 Május 17)

13


----------



## foster99 (2011 Május 17)

kettő pontos


----------



## foster99 (2011 Május 17)

mindenekfelett


----------



## foster99 (2011 Május 17)

ez már nagyon mulatságos


----------



## foster99 (2011 Május 17)

remélem nagyon megéri


----------



## foster99 (2011 Május 17)

ez aztán a tuti


----------



## foster99 (2011 Május 17)

22


----------



## foster99 (2011 Május 17)

345


----------



## foster99 (2011 Május 17)

üdvözlet mindenkinek


----------



## foster99 (2011 Május 17)

itt vagyok és nagyon köszönöm


----------



## foster99 (2011 Május 17)

egy kis ráadással egybekötve


----------



## rocksoff (2011 Május 17)

1


----------



## rocksoff (2011 Május 17)

2


----------



## rocksoff (2011 Május 17)

3 árulja


----------



## rocksoff (2011 Május 17)

4 már


----------



## rocksoff (2011 Május 17)

5


----------



## rocksoff (2011 Május 17)

6


----------



## rocksoff (2011 Május 17)

7


----------



## rocksoff (2011 Május 17)

8


----------



## rocksoff (2011 Május 17)

9


----------



## rocksoff (2011 Május 17)

10


----------



## rocksoff (2011 Május 17)

11


----------



## rocksoff (2011 Május 17)

12


----------



## rocksoff (2011 Május 17)

13


----------



## rocksoff (2011 Május 17)

14


----------



## rocksoff (2011 Május 17)

15


----------



## rocksoff (2011 Május 17)

16


----------



## rocksoff (2011 Május 17)

17


----------



## rocksoff (2011 Május 17)

18


----------



## rocksoff (2011 Május 17)

19


----------



## rocksoff (2011 Május 17)

20


----------



## rocksoff (2011 Május 17)

21


----------



## kikijiki (2011 Május 17)

Sziasztok!


----------



## kikijiki (2011 Május 17)

Ez nagyon jo megoldas


----------



## kikijiki (2011 Május 17)

k


----------



## kikijiki (2011 Május 17)

ö


----------



## kikijiki (2011 Május 17)

s


----------



## kikijiki (2011 Május 17)

z


----------



## kikijiki (2011 Május 17)

i


----------



## kikijiki (2011 Május 17)

mindenki


----------



## kikijiki (2011 Május 17)

nevében


----------



## kikijiki (2011 Május 17)

!


----------



## kikijiki (2011 Május 17)

121


----------



## kikijiki (2011 Május 17)

54


----------



## kikijiki (2011 Május 17)

15


----------



## kikijiki (2011 Május 17)

14


----------



## kikijiki (2011 Május 17)

13


----------



## kikijiki (2011 Május 17)

12


----------



## kikijiki (2011 Május 17)

11


----------



## kikijiki (2011 Május 17)

10


----------



## kikijiki (2011 Május 17)

9


----------



## kikijiki (2011 Május 17)

8


----------



## menyu (2011 Május 17)

9


----------



## kikijiki (2011 Május 17)

7


----------



## menyu (2011 Május 17)

8


----------



## kikijiki (2011 Május 17)

6


----------



## kikijiki (2011 Május 17)

5


----------



## kikijiki (2011 Május 17)

4


----------



## molgyorgy (2011 Május 17)

Sziasztok!


----------



## molgyorgy (2011 Május 17)

2


----------



## molgyorgy (2011 Május 17)

3


----------



## molgyorgy (2011 Május 17)

4


----------



## molgyorgy (2011 Május 17)

5


----------



## molgyorgy (2011 Május 17)

6


----------



## kikijiki (2011 Május 17)

3


----------



## molgyorgy (2011 Május 17)

7


----------



## molgyorgy (2011 Május 17)

8


----------



## molgyorgy (2011 Május 17)

9


----------



## molgyorgy (2011 Május 17)

10


----------



## molgyorgy (2011 Május 17)

11


----------



## molgyorgy (2011 Május 17)

12


----------



## molgyorgy (2011 Május 17)

13


----------



## molgyorgy (2011 Május 17)

14


----------



## molgyorgy (2011 Május 17)

15


----------



## molgyorgy (2011 Május 17)

16


----------



## molgyorgy (2011 Május 17)

17


----------



## molgyorgy (2011 Május 17)

18


----------



## molgyorgy (2011 Május 17)

19


----------



## molgyorgy (2011 Május 17)

20


----------



## molgyorgy (2011 Május 17)

21


----------



## james130 (2011 Május 18)

hello


----------



## james130 (2011 Május 18)

szia


----------



## james130 (2011 Május 18)

üdv


----------



## james130 (2011 Május 18)

csá


----------



## james130 (2011 Május 18)

hali


----------



## james130 (2011 Május 18)

jóreggelt


----------



## james130 (2011 Május 18)

csumi


----------



## james130 (2011 Május 18)

ahoj


----------



## james130 (2011 Május 18)

halihó


----------



## james130 (2011 Május 18)

csákó


----------



## james130 (2011 Május 18)

cső


----------



## james130 (2011 Május 18)

csuma


----------



## james130 (2011 Május 18)

háj


----------



## james130 (2011 Május 18)

1


----------



## james130 (2011 Május 18)

2


----------



## james130 (2011 Május 18)

3


----------



## james130 (2011 Május 18)

4


----------



## james130 (2011 Május 18)

5


----------



## james130 (2011 Május 18)

6


----------



## james130 (2011 Május 18)

7


----------



## james130 (2011 Május 18)

8


----------



## james130 (2011 Május 18)

9


----------



## Eprom2 (2011 Május 18)

Sziasztok!


----------



## MANCS3 (2011 Május 18)

Üdvözlök mindenkit!


----------



## farkas09 (2011 Május 18)

Szia,jelen!


----------



## kocsi44 (2011 Május 18)

Sziasztok


----------



## kocsi44 (2011 Május 18)

Csako ez kellett nagyon köszi


----------



## szjuccus (2011 Május 18)

jelenntem h a farkas elment


----------



## csont25 (2011 Május 18)




----------



## katka50 (2011 Május 18)

Most járok itt először, köszönöm.


----------



## shoc (2011 Május 18)

én szeretnék 20a-t összeszedni


----------



## shoc (2011 Május 18)

valaki át tudná nyomni nekem az ember tragédiájának linkjeit.... mert ugy látom hogy sose lesz meg.


----------



## shoc (2011 Május 18)

hollo


----------



## shoc (2011 Május 18)

tényleg 20 kell


----------



## shoc (2011 Május 18)

megvan már?


----------



## shoc (2011 Május 18)

ez most valamiféle vicc?


----------



## shoc (2011 Május 18)

van-e


----------



## shoc (2011 Május 18)

valakinek


----------



## Angyalkák (2011 Május 18)

Keresek kicsi gyermekem /2,5 év/ részére nyelvtanulási anyagokat. 
Várok minden ötletet, tanácsot , tapasztalatot.....Te ,hogy csinálnád?

szép napot mindenkinek


----------



## shoc (2011 Május 18)

hallo


----------



## shoc (2011 Május 18)

az ember tragédiáján köllene


----------



## Angyalkák (2011 Május 18)

2011.05.18
Anyukám szülinapja!!!!!!!!


----------



## shoc (2011 Május 18)

most kommolyan köllene


----------



## shoc (2011 Május 18)

lécci lécci lécci lécci lécci lécci lécci lécci lécci


----------



## shoc (2011 Május 18)

na


----------



## shoc (2011 Május 18)

A Nemzeti Színház 2002.március 15-i előadását szeretném kérni


----------



## shoc (2011 Május 18)

Rendező: Szikora János
Díszlet: Milorad Krstić
Jelmez: Tresz Zsuzsanna
Zene: Márta István
Koreográfus: Juronics Tamás
Dramaturg: Telihay Péter
Rendező munkatársa: Herpai Rita, Lencsés István


----------



## shoc (2011 Május 18)

dám - Szarvas József
Éva - Pap Vera
Lucifer - Alföldi Róbert


----------



## shoc (2011 Május 18)

kapni


----------



## shoc (2011 Május 18)

adni


----------



## shoc (2011 Május 18)

jó


----------



## shoc (2011 Május 18)

lécci


----------



## shoc (2011 Május 18)

ne huzzuk má az időt ... dolgozom


----------



## shoc (2011 Május 18)

innen onnan


----------



## gbacsko01 (2011 Május 18)

köszi!


----------



## gbacsko01 (2011 Május 18)

még köszi


----------



## gbacsko01 (2011 Május 18)

újra kösz


----------



## gbacsko01 (2011 Május 18)

még egyszer kösz


----------



## gbacsko01 (2011 Május 18)

persze kösz


----------



## gbacsko01 (2011 Május 18)

vagyis kösz


----------



## gbacsko01 (2011 Május 18)

még mindig kösz!


----------



## gbacsko01 (2011 Május 18)

nagyon köszi


----------



## gbacsko01 (2011 Május 18)

még nyolc köszi kell


----------



## gbacsko01 (2011 Május 18)

Már csak hét


----------



## gbacsko01 (2011 Május 18)

Hat maradt


----------



## gbacsko01 (2011 Május 18)

Öt kell még


----------



## gbacsko01 (2011 Május 18)

Négy és vég


----------



## gbacsko01 (2011 Május 18)

Három, alig várom


----------



## gbacsko01 (2011 Május 18)

Ez az utolsó előtti


----------



## gbacsko01 (2011 Május 18)

No most már vége, köszi!


----------



## gbacsko01 (2011 Május 18)

talán ez az utolsó


----------



## Jázmin9 (2011 Május 18)

Nagyon jó ez az oldal!


----------



## Antrax (2011 Május 18)

Hello.


----------



## Antrax (2011 Május 18)

Hello.


----------



## Antrax (2011 Május 18)

CSö gyerekek.


----------



## Antrax (2011 Május 18)

121


----------



## réku91 (2011 Május 18)

helobelo


----------



## pintera (2011 Május 18)

Köszönöm!


----------



## pintera (2011 Május 18)

Anyóka, nagyon szépen köszönöm én is a sok hasznos jó tanácsot!


----------



## pintera (2011 Május 18)

A regisztáció óta elég sok blogba beleolvastam,éa nagyon jónak találom az oldalt!


----------



## peczadri (2011 Május 18)

heló


----------



## pintera (2011 Május 18)

Nagyon szépen köszönöm a segítséget az induláshoz! Nagyon hasznosak az információk!


----------



## peczadri (2011 Május 18)

tetszik


----------



## peczadri (2011 Május 18)

Bencze Imre: Szóval játszunk


----------



## peczadri (2011 Május 18)

Népünk fásult, borúlátó, híresztelik régóta,
Mi légyen a terápia? Délibábos szómóka.


----------



## peczadri (2011 Május 18)

Mókacsíra rejtőzködik minden szürke szavunkban,
Másítjuk a magánhangzót, máris újabb szavunk van.


----------



## peczadri (2011 Május 18)

Kis kertjében kerek kertész öntözi a tökindát,
Áll a mólón málén Milán, mélán nézi Melindát.


----------



## peczadri (2011 Május 18)

Falon csüngő csángó csengő csengő hangon csilingel,
Vandál Vendel vadul vádol, vidul s vedel Vilinkkel.


----------



## peczadri (2011 Május 18)

Bibircsókos kikiáltó kukucskáló babája,
Fifikás a fafaragó kakaskodó papája.


----------



## peczadri (2011 Május 18)

Keljfeljancsi, nebáncsvirág, tűrömolaj, fogdmegek,
Eszem-iszom, rúgdfel-hagydott, nagy mihaszna emberek


----------



## peczadri (2011 Május 18)

Álljunk meg egy kurta szóra ! – súgja versem koboldja,
Az mehet csak tovább innen, ki e talányt megoldja:


----------



## peczadri (2011 Május 18)

Balról jobbra: szerszám, kézi, jobbról balra: város, régi,
Odafelé: lányka neve, visszafelé: inka "teve".


----------



## peczadri (2011 Május 18)

Nem ügyel az ara arra, sülő süllő kész-e már,
Várrom mellett várom hatra – sms-t küld Boldizsár.


----------



## peczadri (2011 Május 18)

Szóláncfűrész, basszuskulcslyuk, békacombfix, gyöngysorfal,
Lánctalpnyaló, strandpapucsférj, haranglábszag, tegnaphal.


----------



## peczadri (2011 Május 18)

Szoboszlóról szerb szobrásznak szobra Gödre lekerül,
Felsőgödről szorb dögésznek gödre Szobra települ.


----------



## peczadri (2011 Május 18)

Ádámcsutka, évakosztüm, borzaskata, mózeskosár,
Leiterjakab, jancsibankó, péterfillér, lacibetyár.


----------



## peczadri (2011 Május 18)

Fia-bálna kiabálna, hat angolna – csatangolna,
Merészkedő, nyerészkedő, pereskedő kereskedő.


----------



## peczadri (2011 Május 18)

Merni mert, mert farkaséhes; ennél többet ennél, Jenő?
Sokat eszel, hasad hasad; Benő feje lágya benő.


----------



## peczadri (2011 Május 18)

Nézd e béget, juha béget, villám sújtja villám s villám,
Osztályfőnök megint megint, tejet s bosszút forral Csillám.


----------



## peczadri (2011 Május 18)

Bababarát cápapapa, hitvese a pumamama,
Gyermekük a próbababa, dajkálja egy pandadada.


----------



## peczadri (2011 Május 18)

Kengyel - futó - macska - köröm - virág - ének - óra - üveg,
Gyere - kecske - béka - lencse - leves - kocka - cukor - süveg.


----------



## mimocika (2011 Május 18)

hello
pa


----------



## mimocika (2011 Május 18)

hurra, vegre


----------



## mimocika (2011 Május 18)

nagyon kivancsi vagyok mar


----------



## mimocika (2011 Május 18)

vegre itt a nyar


----------



## mimocika (2011 Május 18)

alig varom mar, hogy haza jojjon marta


----------



## mimocika (2011 Május 18)

nyar van, alig furdoruhaban, egetem magam


----------



## mimocika (2011 Május 18)

szioka


----------



## mimocika (2011 Május 18)

varom a parom


----------



## mimocika (2011 Május 18)

szamitogep


----------



## mimocika (2011 Május 18)

jaj holnap melo


----------



## mimocika (2011 Május 18)

megyunk bulgariaba


----------



## mimocika (2011 Május 18)

jaj


----------



## mimocika (2011 Május 18)

hurrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrra, babam lesz


----------



## mimocika (2011 Május 18)

meg 5 komment


----------



## mimocika (2011 Május 18)

imadom az unokaocsem danielt


----------



## mimocika (2011 Május 18)

nyar


----------



## mimocika (2011 Május 18)

ooops


----------



## mimocika (2011 Május 18)

hala


----------



## polip55 (2011 Május 18)

Akkor elkezdem


----------



## polip55 (2011 Május 18)

Már haladok


----------



## polip55 (2011 Május 18)

Megy ez


----------



## polip55 (2011 Május 18)

Még


----------



## polip55 (2011 Május 18)

jó


----------



## polip55 (2011 Május 18)

hogy


----------



## polip55 (2011 Május 18)

valószínűleg


----------



## polip55 (2011 Május 18)

nem


----------



## polip55 (2011 Május 18)

sokan


----------



## polip55 (2011 Május 18)

ol*v*a_s_s*á*k


----------



## polip55 (2011 Május 18)

e
z
t


----------



## polip55 (2011 Május 18)

végig


----------



## polip55 (2011 Május 18)

.


----------



## polip55 (2011 Május 18)

Azért csak kíváncsiságból - ha valaki ezt elolvasná, jelezzen már vissza.


----------



## polip55 (2011 Május 18)

még 6 és befejezem


----------



## polip55 (2011 Május 18)

5


----------



## polip55 (2011 Május 18)

5 és 3 között


----------



## polip55 (2011 Május 18)

fogy


----------



## polip55 (2011 Május 18)

király
máshol már kiraktak volna


----------



## polip55 (2011 Május 18)

ennyi


----------



## polip55 (2011 Május 18)

csak még egy, hogy ne legyek holtversenyben az utolsó helyen


----------



## Szofusz (2011 Május 18)




----------



## Szofusz (2011 Május 18)




----------



## Szofusz (2011 Május 18)

:d


----------



## Szofusz (2011 Május 18)




----------



## Szofusz (2011 Május 18)

*:d*


----------



## Szofusz (2011 Május 18)

én nem haladok


----------



## Szofusz (2011 Május 18)

8


----------



## Szofusz (2011 Május 18)

hali


----------



## Szofusz (2011 Május 18)

ez nem könnyű


----------



## Szofusz (2011 Május 18)

én is túl vagyok a 20 hozzászóláson és nem engedett


----------



## Szofusz (2011 Május 18)

anyunak kell a süsü


----------



## Szofusz (2011 Május 18)

hihihi


----------



## Szofusz (2011 Május 18)

nem megy


----------



## Ragan (2011 Május 18)

Srácok, nem tudom, hogy vagytok vele, de ezek a magyar számok néha borzasztóak.. honnan szedik ezt a sok zagyvalékot? És hogy lesz ebből dalszöveg?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qxjtEXzt0GU


----------



## Szofusz (2011 Május 18)

lassan


----------



## Szofusz (2011 Május 18)

ajaj


----------



## Ragan (2011 Május 18)

vagy itt van pl ez:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pYE7ybvXHhc


----------



## Szofusz (2011 Május 18)

ügyi


----------



## Ragan (2011 Május 18)

passz


----------



## Ragan (2011 Május 18)

Dióskalács


----------



## Szofusz (2011 Május 18)

nanana


----------



## Szofusz (2011 Május 18)

20


----------



## akoska2010 (2011 Május 18)

Melitta írta:


> 1, jelen


*Én is jelen vagyok, sziasztok.*
\\m/


----------



## Ragan (2011 Május 18)

ááá.. ez a nem mindegy:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OYHUeJvE-8k


----------



## Ragan (2011 Május 18)

Mi lenne, ha felsorolnék néhány híres zeneszerzőt.. hátha kijön a 20


----------



## akoska2010 (2011 Május 18)

Ragan írta:


> Dióskalács


*Hát abban veszettül igazad van mert nagyon finom.*


----------



## Ragan (2011 Május 18)

John Williams


----------



## Ragan (2011 Május 18)

James Horner


----------



## Ragan (2011 Május 18)

Hans Zimmer


----------



## Ragan (2011 Május 18)

Steve Jablonsky


----------



## Ragan (2011 Május 18)

James Newton Howard


----------



## akoska2010 (2011 Május 18)

* Ma 120 konténeres Pritamin paprikát készítettem.*


----------



## Ragan (2011 Május 18)

James Levine


----------



## Ragan (2011 Május 18)

akoska2010 írta:


> * Ma 120 konténeres Pritamin paprikát készítettem.*



Te sem unatkozol, látom


----------



## Ragan (2011 Május 18)

top 5 film?


----------



## akoska2010 (2011 Május 18)

Ragan írta:


> James Newton Howard


*Alexandr Szolzsenyicin ma olvasom egyik könyvét a Gulágokról.*


----------



## Ragan (2011 Május 18)

Mátrix (trilógia)


----------



## Ragan (2011 Május 18)

hm.. én Darren Shantől a Holtak vonulását szoktam volt


----------



## akoska2010 (2011 Május 18)

*A Labradorok a legjobb kutyák a világon nekem is azok vannak.*


----------



## Ragan (2011 Május 18)

Az trilógiának indult, csak még nem jött ki idehaza


----------



## akoska2010 (2011 Május 18)

*Saarland bélyegeket keresek akinek van írjon a Fórumban.*


----------



## Ragan (2011 Május 18)

Játsszunk kitalálóst: melyik számból idézek?
Türürűűű-türürürürü-rürű..tütütűűűűtűűűtüüürűűűűűű


----------



## Ragan (2011 Május 18)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MPCjIGyrtYc
LOL


----------



## akoska2010 (2011 Május 18)

*Már lassan kifogy a téma amit be kell írnom, de nem adom fel.
*


----------



## Ragan (2011 Május 18)

Na még egyet, hogy kerek legyen..


----------



## saga3 (2011 Május 18)

Üdvözlet mindenkinek, ma este csatlakoztam hozzátok.

Gábor


----------



## Ragan (2011 Május 18)

Tudod: "the winner takes it all.."


----------



## akoska2010 (2011 Május 18)

Ragan írta:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MPCjIGyrtYc
> LOL


*Ez tényleg jó, kösz a nyilvánosságra hozatalt.*


----------



## akoska2010 (2011 Május 18)

saga3 írta:


> Üdvözlet mindenkinek, ma este csatlakoztam hozzátok.
> 
> Gábor


*Szia, én is ebben sántikálok*.:..:


----------



## akoska2010 (2011 Május 18)

Ragan írta:


> top 5 film?


*:cry: Szerinted melyik az első nem tudom eldönteni.*


----------



## akoska2010 (2011 Május 18)

peczadri írta:


> Bibircsókos kikiáltó kukucskáló babája,
> Fifikás a fafaragó kakaskodó papája.


*Utolérhetetlen vagy, az biztos ez egy remekmű.
*


----------



## akoska2010 (2011 Május 18)

Evadallas írta:


> Hali. Még új vagyok, de már nagyon szeretnék aktivan keresni az oldalon.


*Csatlakozom hozzád én is ebben utazom.*


----------



## akoska2010 (2011 Május 18)

borbelyvera írta:


> nem értem megvan a hozzászólási adagom és már eltelt 48 óra réges rég és mégse????.....


Hát Isten malmai lassan őrölnek, de a Fórumban a trecker még lassabban. Sajnos.


----------



## akoska2010 (2011 Május 18)

Evadallas írta:


> hétfő


* Hát én meg abban voltam, hogy ma szerda van , ma regisztráltam akkor még két nappal többet kell várnom*?


----------



## akoska2010 (2011 Május 18)

*Az is egy megoldás hogy huszonötig leirom egy-egy üzenetben a számokat és várok még másfél napot hozzá.*


----------



## akoska2010 (2011 Május 18)

*Gyerekek KEK győztes lett a Fradi Női Kézlabda csapata*,
*Hajrá Magyarok.*\\m/


----------



## akoska2010 (2011 Május 18)

*Szegény Mezeit jól kirúgták Fehérvárról kell nekik egy Külföldi edző tízszeres fizetésért.* *Hát nem hiszem hogy van eszük:12:.*


----------



## akoska2010 (2011 Május 18)

Ragan írta:


> Az trilógiának indult, csak még nem jött ki idehaza


*Csak ezt nem árultad el melyikre gondoltál.
*


----------



## akoska2010 (2011 Május 18)

Ragan írta:


> Játsszunk kitalálóst: melyik számból idézek?
> Türürűűű-türürürürü-rürű..tütütűűűűtűűűtüüürűűűűűű


*Szerintem a Nászinduló de ütemet tévesztettél a második traktusban.
*


----------



## akoska2010 (2011 Május 18)

*Istenem adj egy kis esőt mert kiszárad a kertünk mint a Szahara.*:12:


----------



## akoska2010 (2011 Május 18)

*A mai napi üzeneteket lenyomtam, várom a Köszöneteket, hogy az is gyűljön.*:..:


----------



## akoska2010 (2011 Május 18)

Ragan írta:


> Mi lenne, ha felsorolnék néhány híres zeneszerzőt.. hátha kijön a 20


*Köszönettel jó:777: a tipped, de Irodalomból hamarabb összejön a 20 név.*


----------



## akoska2010 (2011 Május 18)

*Szép napos időt ott Kanadába. *


----------



## soltek (2011 Május 18)

Köszönöm


----------



## soltek (2011 Május 18)

köszönöm


----------



## cellofan (2011 Május 18)

Üdvözlet!


----------



## Momo76 (2011 Május 19)

8


----------



## akkoo (2011 Május 19)

A magyar testépítés mottója: Tömegnövelés mindhalálig, utána már könnyen megy a szálkásítás...


----------



## M.S.E (2011 Május 19)

sziasztok


----------



## M.S.E (2011 Május 19)

hi!


----------



## M.S.E (2011 Május 19)

pika pika pikachu


----------



## M.S.E (2011 Május 19)

mangafan


----------



## M.S.E (2011 Május 19)

12...lassan de biztosan


----------



## M.S.E (2011 Május 19)

13-ez a szerencseszámom,sok helyen itt nincs ilyen emelet..észrevettétek?


----------



## M.S.E (2011 Május 19)

babonás nép a kanadai...


----------



## M.S.E (2011 Május 19)

akárcsak a magyar....


----------



## M.S.E (2011 Május 19)

na még 5


----------



## M.S.E (2011 Május 19)

már csak 4...


----------



## joska141 (2011 Május 19)

Nem igazán értem, de örülök, ha így teljesíteni tudom a 20 hozzászólást


----------



## joska141 (2011 Május 19)

Számoljuk akkor innen:
01. de köszönöm a segítséget


----------



## Báró Zenész (2011 Május 19)

Sziasztok nagyon nagyon örülök hogy rá Találtam Az Oldarra Szuper nagyon


----------



## piros55 (2011 Május 19)

*Hello ! *


----------



## benike87 (2011 Május 19)

*Sziasztok*

Üdv mindenkinek, jól jönne a 20 hsz gyorsan


----------



## benike87 (2011 Május 19)

ittvagyok


----------



## benike87 (2011 Május 19)

ragyogok


----------



## benike87 (2011 Május 19)

mint


----------



## benike87 (2011 Május 19)

a fekete


----------



## benike87 (2011 Május 19)

szurok


----------



## benike87 (2011 Május 19)

kell a sok hsz


----------



## benike87 (2011 Május 19)

ezért


----------



## benike87 (2011 Május 19)

szpemmelek


----------



## benike87 (2011 Május 19)

S


----------



## benike87 (2011 Május 19)

P


----------



## benike87 (2011 Május 19)

A


----------



## benike87 (2011 Május 19)

M


----------



## benike87 (2011 Május 19)

nemtom hogy most mit írjak


----------



## benike87 (2011 Május 19)

szeretnék letölteni néhány könyvet,


----------



## farkas09 (2011 Május 19)

jelen!


----------



## benike87 (2011 Május 19)

hogy ne untakozzak a melóhelyen


----------



## benike87 (2011 Május 19)

Az éhezők viadala az első célpont


----------



## farkas09 (2011 Május 19)

Szeretnék már letölteni


----------



## benike87 (2011 Május 19)

aztán jöhet a többi


----------



## benike87 (2011 Május 19)

darren shan


----------



## benike87 (2011 Május 19)

város trilógia


----------



## Ditkemano (2011 Május 19)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Ditkemano (2011 Május 19)

Már írtam pár hozzászólást, meg már töltöttem is föl anyagot, de fogalmam sincs hányadik hozzászólásomnál tartok.


----------



## Ditkemano (2011 Május 19)

De van egy érzésem,hogy most írok ide pár sort, szépen és aprólékosan szétdarabolva, hátha az segít.


----------



## Ditkemano (2011 Május 19)

Egyébként miért kötelező a 20 hozzászólás?


----------



## Ditkemano (2011 Május 19)

Nem nagyon látom értelmét, ha ilyen egyszerűen meg lehet oldani.


----------



## Ditkemano (2011 Május 19)

Viszont örülök, hogy ilyen egyszerűen meg lehet oldani.


----------



## Ditkemano (2011 Május 19)

Hiszen ha nem lehetne, nem tudnék böngészni.


----------



## Ditkemano (2011 Május 19)

Szuper az oldal!


----------



## Ditkemano (2011 Május 19)

Nem kicsit!


----------



## Ditkemano (2011 Május 19)

De vajon hányadik hozzászólásnál tartok?


----------



## Ditkemano (2011 Május 19)




----------



## Ditkemano (2011 Május 19)

Vontatott ez a dolog....


----------



## Ditkemano (2011 Május 19)

De kitartó vagyok..


----------



## Ditkemano (2011 Május 19)




----------



## Ditkemano (2011 Május 19)

_ _


----------



## Ditkemano (2011 Május 19)

Remélem, lassan összegyűlik.


----------



## Ditkemano (2011 Május 19)

És utána már böngészhetek is.


----------



## Ditkemano (2011 Május 19)

Talán..


----------



## Ditkemano (2011 Május 19)

Sok jó dolog van az oldalon.


----------



## Ditkemano (2011 Május 19)

Sőt, jobbnál jobb dolgok.


----------



## Ditkemano (2011 Május 19)

Megvan a 20 és mégsem tudok letölteni.... :S


----------



## zsbabos (2011 Május 19)

Sziasztok Fórumozók!


----------



## zsbabos (2011 Május 19)

19


----------



## zsbabos (2011 Május 19)

18


----------



## zsbabos (2011 Május 19)

17


----------



## zsbabos (2011 Május 19)

16


----------



## zsbabos (2011 Május 19)

15


----------



## zsbabos (2011 Május 19)

14


----------



## zsbabos (2011 Május 19)

13


----------



## zsbabos (2011 Május 19)

11


----------



## zsbabos (2011 Május 19)

10


----------



## zsbabos (2011 Május 19)

8


----------



## zsbabos (2011 Május 19)

9


----------



## zsbabos (2011 Május 19)

7


----------



## zsbabos (2011 Május 19)

6


----------



## zsbabos (2011 Május 19)

5


----------



## zsbabos (2011 Május 19)

4


----------



## zsbabos (2011 Május 19)

3


----------



## zsbabos (2011 Május 19)

2


----------



## zsbabos (2011 Május 19)

1


----------



## zsbabos (2011 Május 19)

0


----------



## zsbabos (2011 Május 19)

-1


----------



## vismajor (2011 Május 19)

*bekoszonok*

meg hozzaszolok )


----------



## vismajor (2011 Május 19)

2


----------



## vismajor (2011 Május 19)

3


----------



## vismajor (2011 Május 19)

4


----------



## vismajor (2011 Május 19)

jelen


----------



## Timcso19 (2011 Május 19)

Mindenkinek nagyon jó időtöltést kívánok!


----------



## linnyvanity (2011 Május 19)

köszönöm!


----------



## Timcso19 (2011 Május 19)

na lássunk neki a 17hozzászoláshoz


----------



## Timcso19 (2011 Május 19)

5


----------



## Timcso19 (2011 Május 19)

6


----------



## Timcso19 (2011 Május 19)

7


----------



## Timcso19 (2011 Május 19)

8


----------



## Timcso19 (2011 Május 19)

9


----------



## Timcso19 (2011 Május 19)

10


----------



## Timcso19 (2011 Május 19)

11


----------



## Timcso19 (2011 Május 19)

12


----------



## Timcso19 (2011 Május 19)

13


----------



## Timcso19 (2011 Május 19)

14


----------



## Timcso19 (2011 Május 19)

15


----------



## Timcso19 (2011 Május 19)

16


----------



## Timcso19 (2011 Május 19)

17


----------



## Timcso19 (2011 Május 19)

18


----------



## Timcso19 (2011 Május 19)

19


----------



## Timcso19 (2011 Május 19)

20


----------



## Norandi (2011 Május 19)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Norandi (2011 Május 19)

Én igazából azért regisztráltam, hogy a kisfiamnak letöltsek egy albumot.


----------



## Norandi (2011 Május 19)

Pap Ritától a Csodacsacsi-t.


----------



## Norandi (2011 Május 19)

Sehol nem találtam meg, csak itt.


----------



## Norandi (2011 Május 19)

Amikor kislány voltam, nagyon szerettem.


----------



## Norandi (2011 Május 19)

Remélem, Norbimnak is tetszeni fog.


----------



## Norandi (2011 Május 19)

Amúgy elég idiótán érzem magam, hogy csak úgy írogatok.


----------



## Norandi (2011 Május 19)

Más nem jut az eszembe, úgyhogy maradnak a számok...


----------



## Norandi (2011 Május 19)

12


----------



## Norandi (2011 Május 19)

11


----------



## Norandi (2011 Május 19)

10


----------



## Norandi (2011 Május 19)

9


----------



## Norandi (2011 Május 19)

8


----------



## Norandi (2011 Május 19)

7


----------



## Norandi (2011 Május 19)

6


----------



## Norandi (2011 Május 19)

5


----------



## Norandi (2011 Május 19)

4


----------



## horvathe (2011 Május 19)

Üdv Innen is!


----------



## horvathe (2011 Május 19)

3


----------



## horvathe (2011 Május 19)

2


----------



## horvathe (2011 Május 19)

1


----------



## horvathe (2011 Május 19)

0


----------



## horvathe (2011 Május 19)

-1


----------



## horvathe (2011 Május 19)

-2+1


----------



## horvathe (2011 Május 19)

-2+2=?


----------



## Norandi (2011 Május 19)

3


----------



## Norandi (2011 Május 19)

2


----------



## horvathe (2011 Május 19)

jók ezek a pédák


----------



## Norandi (2011 Május 19)

1


----------



## horvathe (2011 Május 19)

*ez akkor jó vagy nem*

mert akkor ez üzenet vagy hozzászólás? mi akülönbség?


----------



## Norandi (2011 Május 19)

0


----------



## Norandi (2011 Május 19)

Szép napot mindenkinek!


----------



## sblacky (2011 Május 19)

köszike


----------



## sblacky (2011 Május 19)

1


----------



## sblacky (2011 Május 19)

2


----------



## sblacky (2011 Május 19)

nekem nagyon kellene egy e-book


----------



## sblacky (2011 Május 19)

ezért is írogatok ide


----------



## sblacky (2011 Május 19)

remélem le tudom tölteni


----------



## sblacky (2011 Május 19)

szép napot


----------



## sblacky (2011 Május 19)

na megint működik


----------



## sblacky (2011 Május 19)

az előbb volt egy kis lassulás


----------



## sblacky (2011 Május 19)

már csak 11


----------



## sblacky (2011 Május 19)

azaz 10


----------



## sblacky (2011 Május 19)

jó hogy létrehoztad ezt a fórumot


----------



## sblacky (2011 Május 19)

felétek milyen az idő?


----------



## sblacky (2011 Május 19)

itthon 1000 fok van


----------



## sblacky (2011 Május 19)

wow 15 lol


----------



## sblacky (2011 Május 19)

csak összejön a 20


----------



## sblacky (2011 Május 19)

:d


----------



## sblacky (2011 Május 19)

3......


----------



## sblacky (2011 Május 19)

2......


----------



## sblacky (2011 Május 19)

1.................... köszi mégegyszer


----------



## sblacky (2011 Május 19)




----------



## GYK (2011 Május 19)

Kalaman írta:


> hello mindenki!


 Szia Kalaman!


----------



## vkrisz (2011 Május 19)

na összejött a 20, de vmiért nem megy. :-( Akkor átlépek a 21-re, hátha azzal jobban tudok hozzászólásokat olvasni


----------



## GYK (2011 Május 19)

Köszönöm a nagyvonalúsegítséget



Bubus53 írta:


> Könyörgöm, magyarázza már el valaki, mi az az off-olás?


Kedves Bubus, én is ezt próbálom kideríteni. Ha sikerül, akkor elmondom.



Timi77777 írta:


> érezd jól magad!


Kedves Timi, igyekszem megismerni ezen közösséget és jól érezni magam. És viszont kívánom Neked is.


----------



## Goli (2011 Május 19)

Sziasztok hogy vagytok?


----------



## Goli (2011 Május 19)

Sziasztok hogy vagytok? ezek nagyon jó képek


----------



## Goli (2011 Május 19)

jó ötletek hangoztak el


----------



## Goli (2011 Május 19)

Sziasztok hogy vagytok?


----------



## Goli (2011 Május 19)

Sziasztok hogy vagytok?


----------



## Goli (2011 Május 19)

Sziasztok hogy vagytok?


----------



## Goli (2011 Május 19)

*téma*

érdekes téma


----------



## Goli (2011 Május 19)

az asszonynak jól jön a topic


----------



## Goli (2011 Május 19)

*mizu*

Sziasztok hogy vagytok?


----------



## Goli (2011 Május 19)

*napsütés*

Sziasztok hogy vagytok? itt szép derüs nap van


----------



## Goli (2011 Május 19)

ez az oldal rész is tetszik


----------



## Goli (2011 Május 19)

ezek az igazi jó zenék  Retro!!!


----------



## Goli (2011 Május 19)

valaki feltudja tenni a children of distance emlékezz rám c. dalának kottáját?


----------



## Goli (2011 Május 19)




----------



## Zozo666 (2011 Május 19)

1


----------



## Zozo666 (2011 Május 19)

2


----------



## Zozo666 (2011 Május 19)

5


----------



## Zozo666 (2011 Május 19)

zj


----------



## Gigi2 (2011 Május 19)

Én összeakarok


----------



## Gigi2 (2011 Május 19)

Ah.


----------



## Gigi2 (2011 Május 19)

458282828282


----------



## Gigi2 (2011 Május 19)

Nooooooboooboboboboboboobobobobobob


----------



## Gigi2 (2011 Május 19)

áááááááááááááááááááááá mikor lesz ennnek már vége?


----------



## Gigi2 (2011 Május 19)

ÁÁÁÁÁÁá. Már csak 17


----------



## Gigi2 (2011 Május 19)

Most már csak tizenhat db számú bejegyzés kell .


----------



## Gigi2 (2011 Május 19)

Hát gyerünk emberek már csak 15. Szeretnék már haladni de 20 mp kell mindig.


----------



## Gigi2 (2011 Május 19)

Várjunk ha mindegyikhez 20 mp. kell és nekem még van 14 db akkor hány perc lesz?


----------



## Gigi2 (2011 Május 19)

Már csak tizenhárom vagyis. Háromhoz kell egy perc és nekem még van tizenkettő plusz egy akkor négyperc 20 mp kell.


----------



## Gigi2 (2011 Május 19)

Mostmárcsak tizenkettő vagyis 4 perc.


----------



## Gigi2 (2011 Május 19)

Ha a 11. nél jársz az már majdnem a fele


----------



## Gigi2 (2011 Május 19)

10. vagyis már a fele.


----------



## Gigi2 (2011 Május 19)

Vagyis már csak kilenc van tehát 3 perc.


----------



## Gigi2 (2011 Május 19)

8 van már csak hátra.
 Juppí


----------



## Gigi2 (2011 Május 19)

7.számú darab. Végre.  Wá.


----------



## Gigi2 (2011 Május 19)

6 db. Vagyis már csak kett őperc tehát 09 re végeznem kellene


----------



## Gigi2 (2011 Május 19)

az 5.  Mindenki szurkoljon.


----------



## Gigi2 (2011 Május 19)

4. ami azt jelenti hogy már megtettem az ötödét.


----------



## Gigi2 (2011 Május 19)

3. tehát már csak egyetlen egy perc


----------



## Gigi2 (2011 Május 19)

2. tehát már csak negyven mp-  Ezazz. !


----------



## Gigi2 (2011 Május 19)

Nah most figyuzzatok már csak 1 vagyis az utolsó  Wáááá.eésem tudom hinni


----------



## Gigi2 (2011 Május 19)

Lehet hogy kell mégegy. :S


----------



## Liisa Faber (2011 Május 19)

Számtalanszor megtréfáltam minden embert már


----------



## Liisa Faber (2011 Május 19)

Tudhatod, hogy ott voltam, ha rosszat álmodtál


----------



## Liisa Faber (2011 Május 19)

Hogyha nyelved nem forgott, vagy kőbe botlottál,


----------



## Liisa Faber (2011 Május 19)

Tudhatod, hogy Puck van ott, s épp veled babrál.


----------



## Liisa Faber (2011 Május 19)

Gyanítod,hogy arra jár ez a nagylegény,


----------



## Liisa Faber (2011 Május 19)

Orrlyukadban a bűzbogár - na az lehettem én!


----------



## Liisa Faber (2011 Május 19)

Nincs nagyobb úr nálam, mert a káosz jó szolgám,


----------



## Liisa Faber (2011 Május 19)

Hogyha bárki nem hinné, azt összemorzsolnám


----------



## Liisa Faber (2011 Május 19)

Valaki beleszalad valamilyen csapdába,


----------



## akmak (2011 Május 19)

köszi


----------



## Liisa Faber (2011 Május 19)

A füle kicsírázik, kicsi rá a sapkája,


----------



## Liisa Faber (2011 Május 19)

Valaki bakizik, vagy pukizik egy jó nagyot,


----------



## Liisa Faber (2011 Május 19)

Neki is üzenem: csak az a baj, hogy ott vagyok,


----------



## akmak (2011 Május 19)

jelen


----------



## akmak (2011 Május 19)

alma


----------



## Liisa Faber (2011 Május 19)

Ahol a legkevésbé hiszed, hogy a levél tőlem zizeg,


----------



## marcsi568 (2011 Május 19)

Jelen~


----------



## Liisa Faber (2011 Május 19)

A féreg mozog-izeg, és a kósza kobra sziszeg


----------



## Liisa Faber (2011 Május 19)

Én vagyok a, én vagyok a, én vagyok a bajnak oka


----------



## Liisa Faber (2011 Május 19)

Abajgatás, bajkavarás verhetetlen főbajnoka!


----------



## Liisa Faber (2011 Május 19)

Jó sok csiribájt együtt főztünk


----------



## Liisa Faber (2011 Május 19)

Ő csak igazán kópé köztünk,


----------



## Liisa Faber (2011 Május 19)

Mert ha Puck kipécéz téged, akkor fuccs!


----------



## Liisa Faber (2011 Május 19)

Szedd a lábad, ámbár messze úgysem jutsz


----------



## Liisa Faber (2011 Május 19)

Elkap, amíg te hármat számolnál,
Lenyilaz hamarabb Ámornál
Olyankor állsz te csak meglőve,
Hogyha bevisz az erdőbekiss :99:


----------



## marcsi568 (2011 Május 19)

Hümm.


----------



## gothy (2011 Május 19)

Hali


----------



## gothy (2011 Május 19)

Nehezen megy, mert ritkán sikerül.


----------



## nemesmt (2011 Május 19)

Hello mindenkinek!


----------



## adeeeka (2011 Május 19)

nem értem mire jó ez hogy 20hozzászólás...mindenesetre visszaszámlálás 1


----------



## adeeeka (2011 Május 19)

legyen2


----------



## adeeeka (2011 Május 19)

3kivánság


----------



## adeeeka (2011 Május 19)

4égtáj


----------



## adeeeka (2011 Május 19)

5ujj


----------



## adeeeka (2011 Május 19)

6.érzék


----------



## adeeeka (2011 Május 19)

7csoda


----------



## adeeeka (2011 Május 19)

8ütem


----------



## adeeeka (2011 Május 19)

9gonosz


----------



## adeeeka (2011 Május 19)

10egész


----------



## adeeeka (2011 Május 19)

11páratlan


----------



## adeeeka (2011 Május 19)

12 egy tucat


----------



## adeeeka (2011 Május 19)

13péntek


----------



## adeeeka (2011 Május 19)

14


----------



## adeeeka (2011 Május 19)

15március


----------



## adeeeka (2011 Május 19)

16molekula


----------



## adeeeka (2011 Május 19)

17miligramm


----------



## adeeeka (2011 Május 19)

18gyilkosság


----------



## adeeeka (2011 Május 19)

19plazma


----------



## adeeeka (2011 Május 19)

20 a vég


----------



## sadavid (2011 Május 19)

Csaka LOKI!


----------



## sadavid (2011 Május 19)

2


----------



## sadavid (2011 Május 19)

3


----------



## sadavid (2011 Május 19)

4


----------



## sadavid (2011 Május 19)

5


----------



## sadavid (2011 Május 19)

6


----------



## sadavid (2011 Május 19)

7


----------



## sadavid (2011 Május 19)

8


----------



## sadavid (2011 Május 19)

9


----------



## sadavid (2011 Május 19)

10


----------



## sadavid (2011 Május 19)

11


----------



## sadavid (2011 Május 19)

12


----------



## sadavid (2011 Május 19)

13


----------



## sadavid (2011 Május 19)

14


----------



## sadavid (2011 Május 19)

15


----------



## sadavid (2011 Május 19)

16


----------



## sadavid (2011 Május 19)

17


----------



## sadavid (2011 Május 19)

18


----------



## sadavid (2011 Május 19)

19


----------



## sadavid (2011 Május 19)

és 20 köszönöm a türelmet


----------



## Bobsmith (2011 Május 19)

Szia mindenki


----------



## Bobsmith (2011 Május 19)

1


----------



## Bobsmith (2011 Május 19)

2


----------



## Bobsmith (2011 Május 19)

3


----------



## Bobsmith (2011 Május 19)

4


----------



## Bobsmith (2011 Május 19)

5:-x:88:


----------



## Bobsmith (2011 Május 19)

6kiss


----------



## Bobsmith (2011 Május 19)

7


----------



## Bobsmith (2011 Május 19)

8:d


----------



## Bobsmith (2011 Május 19)

9:neutral:


----------



## Bobsmith (2011 Május 19)

:11:10:d


----------



## Bobsmith (2011 Május 19)

1


----------



## Bobsmith (2011 Május 19)

:d2


----------



## Bobsmith (2011 Május 19)

3


----------



## Bobsmith (2011 Május 19)

44


----------



## Bobsmith (2011 Május 19)

5


----------



## Bobsmith (2011 Május 19)

:..:6


----------



## Bobsmith (2011 Május 19)

7


----------



## Bobsmith (2011 Május 19)

:--:8


----------



## Bobsmith (2011 Május 19)

9


----------



## Bobsmith (2011 Május 19)

:..::12:10kiss


----------



## csapsza (2011 Május 20)

a


----------



## joska141 (2011 Május 20)

Nagyon fogok örülni, ha ezen lap segítségével viszonylag rövid időn belül elérthetem a 20 hozzászólást.


----------



## katalin1950 (2011 Május 20)

A képeket sajnos még nem látom, mert még csak most regisztráltam, de majd pár nap múlva visszatérek.


----------



## katalin1950 (2011 Május 20)

Az abszolút lehetetlen az az, hogy valaki már az első napon láthassa a képeiteket


----------



## katalin1950 (2011 Május 20)

)))))


----------



## katalin1950 (2011 Május 20)

Most nem látom
Két nap múlva visszajövök, hogy megnézhessem!


----------



## katalin1950 (2011 Május 20)




----------



## katalin1950 (2011 Május 20)

))))))))


----------



## katalin1950 (2011 Május 20)

Sokat tanultam tőle


----------



## katalin1950 (2011 Május 20)

Szeretem a karikatúrákat, most még nem láthatom, mert ma regisztráltam, de majd visszajövök.


----------



## piros55 (2011 Május 20)

*Szép napot Mindenkinek !*


----------



## brigitta1973 (2011 Május 20)

Ha nem vagy önző ember ,akkor nemcsak magadra gondolsz-hanem azokra akik önhibájukon kívül nélkülöznek.

Köszönjük szépen mindenki nevében.

Jó játék. 
Köszönjük.


----------



## brigitta1973 (2011 Május 20)

*Szia*

Nagyon kreatív.-Ilyen dolgokat örömmel megtanulok,s alkalmazom munkám során.
Köszönöm.


----------



## brigitta1973 (2011 Május 20)

*üdv.*

-jó.


----------



## brigitta1973 (2011 Május 20)

*szia*

- Hogy hívják a lélekelemző rágcsálót?
- Pszichomókus.


----------



## brigitta1973 (2011 Május 20)

*üdv.*

Kíváncsi volnék a képre.


----------



## brigitta1973 (2011 Május 20)

*üdv.*

Viszont kívánom Neked is !


----------



## brigitta1973 (2011 Május 20)

*üdv.*

Köszönöm a segítséget.


----------



## brigitta1973 (2011 Május 20)

*üdv.*

Köszönöm a segítséget!
Szép napot !


----------



## brigitta1973 (2011 Május 20)

*üdv.*

Kellemes hétvégét mindenkinek!


----------



## Lindi30 (2011 Május 20)

Szép napot! :..:


----------



## brigitta1973 (2011 Május 20)

*üdv.*

Vajon jó tudni?-sajnos nem tudom eldönteni--segíts!
üdv.


----------



## levcike (2011 Május 20)

*?*

Hello mindenki!  Ha megköszönök az is egy hozzászólás, vagy csak ez az?


----------



## levcike (2011 Május 20)

**

Lehet csak ez!


----------



## brigitta1973 (2011 Május 20)

*üdv.*

Gyermekem németet tanul, most 6. osztályos.Én még oroszul tanultam,meg latinul-sajna nem tudok segíteni neki.
Ha valaki tudna gyakorló feladatlapokat küldeni,megköszönném.
üdv.


----------



## brigitta1973 (2011 Május 20)

*üdv.*

Biztosan jó-sajna még nem tudom megnézni,de előre is köszi.
szia


----------



## brigitta1973 (2011 Május 20)

*üdv.*

Köszönöm.


----------



## brigitta1973 (2011 Május 20)

*üdv.*

Nagy segítség.
Köszi


----------



## levcike (2011 Május 20)

*!*

Hi! Három.


----------



## farkas09 (2011 Május 20)

Itt vagyok újra.


----------



## farkas09 (2011 Május 20)

Remélem ez is hozzászólásnak számít!


----------



## Lindi30 (2011 Május 20)

farkas09 írta:


> Remélem ez is hozzászólásnak számít!




Minden bizonnyal.


----------



## brigitta1973 (2011 Május 20)

*üdv.*

Hasznos!
KÖSZÖNJÜK.


----------



## brigitta1973 (2011 Május 20)

*üdv.*

Köszönjük.
Szép hétvégét!


----------



## F.Ica (2011 Május 20)

1


----------



## F.Ica (2011 Május 20)

2


----------



## F.Ica (2011 Május 20)

3


----------



## F.Ica (2011 Május 20)

4


----------



## F.Ica (2011 Május 20)

5


----------



## F.Ica (2011 Május 20)

6:..:


----------



## F.Ica (2011 Május 20)

7


----------



## F.Ica (2011 Május 20)

8


----------



## F.Ica (2011 Május 20)

:..:9


----------



## F.Ica (2011 Május 20)

A fele már megvan!! Köszi!!!


----------



## F.Ica (2011 Május 20)

a


----------



## F.Ica (2011 Május 20)

bbb


----------



## F.Ica (2011 Május 20)

c


----------



## F.Ica (2011 Május 20)

d


----------



## F.Ica (2011 Május 20)

e


----------



## F.Ica (2011 Május 20)

f


----------



## F.Ica (2011 Május 20)

g


----------



## F.Ica (2011 Május 20)

hhhhhh Már csak kettő kell!!!!!


----------



## F.Ica (2011 Május 20)

19


----------



## F.Ica (2011 Május 20)

20 
Köszönöm a lehetőséget!!!!!
kiss


----------



## ajcarramba (2011 Május 20)

*1*

1


----------



## ajcarramba (2011 Május 20)

1


----------



## ajcarramba (2011 Május 20)

3


----------



## ajcarramba (2011 Május 20)

4


----------



## ajcarramba (2011 Május 20)

5


----------



## ajcarramba (2011 Május 20)

*6*

6


----------



## ajcarramba (2011 Május 20)

7


----------



## ajcarramba (2011 Május 20)

8


----------



## ajcarramba (2011 Május 20)

9


----------



## ajcarramba (2011 Május 20)

10


----------



## ajcarramba (2011 Május 20)

11


----------



## ajcarramba (2011 Május 20)

12


----------



## ajcarramba (2011 Május 20)

13


----------



## ajcarramba (2011 Május 20)

14


----------



## ajcarramba (2011 Május 20)

15


----------



## ajcarramba (2011 Május 20)

16


----------



## ajcarramba (2011 Május 20)

17


----------



## ajcarramba (2011 Május 20)

gbvn


----------



## ajcarramba (2011 Május 20)

ghv


----------



## ajcarramba (2011 Május 20)

gv


----------



## misenyka (2011 Május 20)

köszi.


----------



## misenyka (2011 Május 20)

2


----------



## misenyka (2011 Május 20)

3


----------



## misenyka (2011 Május 20)

4


----------



## dorka17 (2011 Május 20)

1valaky írta:


> szuper vagykiss


Sziasztok! Mindenkinek szép napot!


----------



## dorka17 (2011 Május 20)

* “Az élet egyik legszebb jutalma, hogy miközben az ember másokon segít, egyben önmagán is segít.” (Ralph Waldo Emerson) *


----------



## misenyka (2011 Május 20)

5


----------



## misenyka (2011 Május 20)

6 grat az ötletért...


----------



## misenyka (2011 Május 20)

7


----------



## misenyka (2011 Május 20)

8


----------



## dorka17 (2011 Május 20)

* Elbizonytalanodni tulajdonképpen jó, mert az ember rájön, hogy mégsem áll olyan stabil lábon, mint gondolta, és elkezdi keresni a kapaszkodókat. (...) Azok az emberek, akik bebetonozva csücsülnek a munkahelyükön, minden klappol az életükben és mindenük megvan, csak élni szoktak elfelejteni. Én inkább az életre szavazok, még akkor is, ha néha elbizonytalanodással jár.
Robert Pattinson *


 Adj  Szavazás!  
 Küld el ezt a bejegyzést a következőnek  





 Tedd közzé ezt a bejegyzést az üzenőfaladon 








 »  Több bejegyzés 
 »  Javaslat Mai Idézeted: 
 »  Automatikus publikálás 
 
Engedélyezned kell a JavaScriptet a böngésződben, hogy használhasd a Facebook Alkalmazásokat.



Engedélyezned kell a JavaScriptet a böngésződben, hogy használhasd a Facebook Alkalmazásokat.

​ 

Adatlap fül hozzáadása 


*Több alkalmazás*










Milyen munka valo neked? 







O que devo fazer Hoje? 







Napi 6-os  







micimackós és Ercsis 







Honnan tudod, hogy igazán magyar vagy? 







Napi dráma 







Nechronos -Hogyan fogsz meghalni? 







Gyerekkorom kedvenc meséje 







Napi AU idézet 







Ákos mindennapra 








Üsd agyon barátod Dög Gyerek módra xD 







HopPp egy CSbCS PeTikének 







Napi napfény 







Spirit Bliss idézetek 







napi Brains 







Egy Csepp Menny 







Napi zura Rap CSEKYO 







Jejuka pusikája<3 







My Heart Says 







A magyar kizsákmányolása! 








Zombieland 







Virágok üzenete 







Napi Mode 







Történetek útközben - Schäffer Erzsébettől 







Guns and Roses 







NapiZene 







Mindig a szívemben VAGYOK 







" Napi Csilla" 







Melyik RFT-s játékos lő gólt a következő meccsen? 







Napi negatív gondolat! 

Alkalmazásom létrehozása 


Több alkalmazás 

Keresés

Barátok 

Légy rajongó • Új alkalmazás létrehozása • Szerződéses feltételek • Szabályzat • Jelentés • Kritikák 
Betöltés...




Gondolatok Könyve · Jelentsd/Lépj kapcsolatba ezzel az alkalmazással · Magyar

Rólunk · Hirdetőknek · Oldal létrehozása · Fejlesztők · Álláslehetőség · Adatvédelem · Feltételek · Súgó



*Az általad igényelt Mai Idézeted:.*





*Elbizonytalanodni tulajdonképpen jó, mert az ember rájön, hogy mégsem áll olyan stabil lábon, mint gondolta, és elkezdi keresni a kapaszkodókat. (...) Azok az emberek, akik bebetonozva csücsülnek a munkahelyükön, minden klappol az életükben és mindenük megvan, csak élni szoktak elfelejteni. Én inkább az életre szavazok, még akkor is, ha néha elbizonytalanodással jár.
Robert Pattinson*


----------



## dorka17 (2011 Május 20)

durcy írta:


> Nagyon segitö kész vagy de ilyen egy jó moderator.kiss







*"A szerelem egy mosollyal kezdődik, egy csókkal folytatódik és egy könycseppel ér véget. "*


----------



## Ewigkeit (2011 Május 20)

Sziasztok


----------



## dorka17 (2011 Május 20)

melitta írta:


> aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


1


----------



## dorka17 (2011 Május 20)

2


----------



## dorka17 (2011 Május 20)

3


----------



## dorka17 (2011 Május 20)

4


----------



## dorka17 (2011 Május 20)

5


----------



## dorka17 (2011 Május 20)

Napsütés!


----------



## dorka17 (2011 Május 20)

Meleg!


----------



## dorka17 (2011 Május 20)

Madár dal


----------



## dorka17 (2011 Május 20)

Ennél jobb nincs!


----------



## dorka17 (2011 Május 20)

Ezt ki kell élvezni!


----------



## misenyka (2011 Május 20)

1


----------



## dorka17 (2011 Május 20)

Pihenés!!


----------



## dorka17 (2011 Május 20)

Péntek!


----------



## misenyka (2011 Május 20)

gatyarohasztó hóség


----------



## misenyka (2011 Május 20)

hőség na!


----------



## dorka17 (2011 Május 20)

Na, indul a mandula!


----------



## misenyka (2011 Május 20)

az irodaházban 5 éve elromlott a légkondi...


----------



## misenyka (2011 Május 20)

azóta izzad a...a...a mindenem...


----------



## misenyka (2011 Május 20)

nem tudom hogy fogom kibírni ezt a nyarat...


----------



## misenyka (2011 Május 20)

hozok be szandált.


----------



## misenyka (2011 Május 20)

vagy papucsot. megint.


----------



## misenyka (2011 Május 20)

és rövidgatyában fogom levezetni a tárgyalásokat.


----------



## misenyka (2011 Május 20)

reggeltől estig besüt a nap


----------



## misenyka (2011 Május 20)

amúgy is a hideget szeretem.


----------



## misenyka (2011 Május 20)

lehet el kéne menni svájcba dolgozni....vagy valami északi országba...


----------



## misenyka (2011 Május 20)

inkább svájc. oda kocsival 1 nap alatt kiérek.


----------



## dorka17 (2011 Május 20)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


Én azt hittem ez már megvan! De úgy tűnik valam9i még hiányzik!


----------



## Ranagol (2011 Május 20)

Hello!


----------



## Ranagol (2011 Május 20)

Én


----------



## Ranagol (2011 Május 20)

is


----------



## Ranagol (2011 Május 20)

azt


----------



## Ranagol (2011 Május 20)

hittem,


----------



## Ranagol (2011 Május 20)

de


----------



## Ranagol (2011 Május 20)

még


----------



## Ranagol (2011 Május 20)

nem


----------



## Ranagol (2011 Május 20)

volt


----------



## Ranagol (2011 Május 20)

meg!


----------



## Ranagol (2011 Május 20)

Idézet:
Eredeti szerző *Melitta* 

 
_Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
Itt a lehetoseg:wink:_

Én azt hittem ez már megvan! De úgy tűnik valam9i még hiányzik!



Nálam se kerek valami, mert engem se szeretne hozzáférni a jóféle könyvekhez.


----------



## drago94 (2011 Május 20)

Hali jó ötlet volt!  köszi


----------



## drago94 (2011 Május 20)

hali remélem előbb nem ebbe írtam xĐ


----------



## maluss52 (2011 Május 20)

*köszönet*

Most regisztáltam, és nekem tetszik, hogy némi ,,strapát" kíván a rendes tagság. A honlap egyébként is tetszik, az első benyomásaim szerint az igényesség alapvető törekvés.
Ez jó - még innen, messziről, Budapestről is.





Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


----------



## Violeta (2011 Május 20)

Sziasztok!

Ez az első fórum, ahova bekukkantottam...  Nekem is tetszik a honlap! Külsőleg és tartalmilag is igényesnek tűnik, mint ahogy ezt már előttem is megemlítették.


----------



## Violeta (2011 Május 20)

Valaki


----------



## Violeta (2011 Május 20)

volt már


----------



## Violeta (2011 Május 20)

vagy


----------



## Violeta (2011 Május 20)

tervez


----------



## Violeta (2011 Május 20)

menni


----------



## Violeta (2011 Május 20)

Szegedre?


----------



## Violeta (2011 Május 20)

4


----------



## Violeta (2011 Május 20)

napos


----------



## Violeta (2011 Május 20)

programokkal teli


----------



## Violeta (2011 Május 20)

Borfesztivál...


----------



## Violeta (2011 Május 20)

Borfesztivál program:


----------



## Violeta (2011 Május 20)

*XVII. Szegedi Borfesztivál*
*Széchenyi tér, május 13-22.*​


----------



## Violeta (2011 Május 20)

*május 19. csütörtök*


----------



## Violeta (2011 Május 20)

Pick színpad​ 17.00 KaBoHa
18.30 "Beugrom a nagybőgőbe" Merényi Nicolette és Kiszely Zoltán operett, musical összeállítása
19.00 Blues Bell
21.00 Pravo - bolgár zene mesterfokon​


----------



## Violeta (2011 Május 20)

Szeged színpad​ 17.00 ArtStab - Ördögfű
19.00 *Ezerarcú harmonika - Orosz Zoltán és zenekara*
21.00 Szepi és zeneka


----------



## Violeta (2011 Május 20)

*május 20. péntek*


----------



## Violeta (2011 Május 20)

Pick színpad​ 17.30 Juhász zenekar
20.00 Ambient 3
21.00 Coco Bongo​


----------



## Violeta (2011 Május 20)

Szeged színpad​ 17.00 *Takáts Eszter*
18.30 *Budapest Acoustic Band *
20.00 Fehérvári Jazz Trió 
21.00 Korinda táncház​


----------



## Violeta (2011 Május 20)

*május 21. szombat*


----------



## Violeta (2011 Május 20)

Pick színpad​ 17.00 Peter & Pan
18.30 *Kökény Attila*
20.00 *Szirtes Edina Mókus*
21.00 Rock & Roll Street​


----------



## Violeta (2011 Május 20)

Szeged színpad​ 17.30 Rambling Blues Band
20.00 *Szekeres Adrienn*
21.00 Green 6​


----------



## Violeta (2011 Május 20)

*május 22. vasárnap*


----------



## Violeta (2011 Május 20)

Pick színpad​ 17.30 *Czutorcherstra - Czutor Zoltán és Czutor Anett műsora*
19.00 Borsodi Blue 
21.00 Green 6​


----------



## Violeta (2011 Május 20)

Szeged színpad​ 17.30 *United Unplugged*
19.00 Easy DC unplugged
21.00 Minor Zenekar​ A műsorváltoztatás jogát fenntartjuk.​


----------



## jucuska43 (2011 Május 20)

haliho!


----------



## jucuska43 (2011 Május 20)

Köszi, ez igazán jó ötlet...


----------



## jucuska43 (2011 Május 20)

hát igen nem könnyű 20 dolgot irni ismeretlenül


----------



## MaxZ (2011 Május 20)

Sziasztok


----------



## MaxZ (2011 Május 20)

Nos, Húsz dolog kell ide, ugye?


----------



## MaxZ (2011 Május 20)

Akkor kezdeném is, hiszen ez már a harmadik..


----------



## MaxZ (2011 Május 20)

Először is köszönöm az ötletet, fantasztikus


----------



## MaxZ (2011 Május 20)

Másodszor, szeretném megköszönni a CanadaHun fejleszőinek


----------



## MaxZ (2011 Május 20)

Hiszen nagyon jó ötlet volt ez a fórum...


----------



## MaxZ (2011 Május 20)

Mondjuk ezt a 48órát, és 20hsz-t nem nagyon értem, de nekem tetszik


----------



## MaxZ (2011 Május 20)

De Minek is húzom az időt? ez a hozzászólásom már a nyolcadik


----------



## MaxZ (2011 Május 20)

Ma leírok tízet, és holnap is tízet oké?


----------



## MaxZ (2011 Május 20)

Na, akkor holnap folytatom


----------



## tfb (2011 Május 20)

Üdv!


----------



## tfb (2011 Május 20)

1


----------



## tfb (2011 Május 20)

2


----------



## tfb (2011 Május 20)

3


----------



## tfb (2011 Május 20)

4


----------



## tfb (2011 Május 20)

5


----------



## tfb (2011 Május 20)

6


----------



## tfb (2011 Május 20)

7


----------



## tfb (2011 Május 20)

8


----------



## tfb (2011 Május 20)

9


----------



## tfb (2011 Május 20)

10


----------



## tfb (2011 Május 20)

11


----------



## tfb (2011 Május 20)

helló


----------



## tfb (2011 Május 20)

sziasztok


----------



## tfb (2011 Május 20)

13


----------



## tfb (2011 Május 20)

14, kezd unalmas lenni


----------



## tfb (2011 Május 20)

15


----------



## tfb (2011 Május 20)

még nem elég?


----------



## tfb (2011 Május 20)

még mindig nem elég?


----------



## tfb (2011 Május 20)

ezzel megvan a 20?


----------



## tfb (2011 Május 20)

meglesz egyszer


----------



## Hezsuzsika (2011 Május 20)

A boldogságot elérni nem más, mint gyűjteni a boldog pillanatokat. Kívánok nektek nagyon sok boldog pillanatot! Hezsuzsika


----------



## malware36 (2011 Május 20)

Üdv


----------



## conv (2011 Május 21)

*Bejelentkezés*

Üdvözletem mindenkinek.


----------



## conv (2011 Május 21)

*MA reggel*

Conv a nickem és szívesen olvasgattam ezt a fórumot.


----------



## conv (2011 Május 21)

*Ma*

Olvasgattam, de nem tudtam hozzászólni.


----------



## conv (2011 Május 21)

*Kiváló*

Kiválónak tartom ezt a helyet.


----------



## conv (2011 Május 21)

*Témák*

Rengeteg témában, iszonyú sok információt olvasok.


----------



## conv (2011 Május 21)

*Hely*

Végre egy olyan hely, ahol én is megtalálom az érdeklődésemnek való témákat.


----------



## conv (2011 Május 21)

*Sok*

Sok-sok helyen, bár sok értelmes hozzászólás történik, egyszerűen nem tudom szűrni a számomra idegesítő véleményeket.


----------



## conv (2011 Május 21)

*Tolerancia*

Bár toleránsnak tartom magam, mindent és mindenkor nekem sem vesz be a gyomrom.  Bocsássatok meg ezért.


----------



## conv (2011 Május 21)

*Örülök*

Örülök, hogy ráleltem a közösségetekre.


----------



## conv (2011 Május 21)

*Nyár*

Nem hiszem, hogy könnyen tudnék gép mellett maradni ilyen szép, nyári időben.


----------



## conv (2011 Május 21)

*Napfény*

A napfény nekem a tengerrel egyenlő.


----------



## conv (2011 Május 21)

*Kár*

Kár, hogy ezt a valóságban ritkán érezhetem.


----------



## conv (2011 Május 21)

*Hétvége*

E hétvégén pl. biztosan nem.


----------



## conv (2011 Május 21)

*Hamarosan*

De hamarosan kitör a nyári szabadság.


----------



## conv (2011 Május 21)

*Család*

És akkor családostól fogom meglátogatni az Adriát.


----------



## conv (2011 Május 21)

A délszláv háborúban sem tudtam kihagyni a helyet.


----------



## conv (2011 Május 21)

*Megérintés*

Akkoriban érintett meg először a varázsa.


----------



## conv (2011 Május 21)

*Idő*

Rengeteg idő telt el azóta, 20 évet öregedtem.


----------



## conv (2011 Május 21)

*Adria*

A tenger azóta is ugyanolyan selymes hangulatú.


----------



## conv (2011 Május 21)

*Árak*

Az árak viszont kicsit mások.


----------



## conv (2011 Május 21)

*Sebaj*

Sebaj, az idén megnézem újra, hátha változott.


----------



## maluss52 (2011 Május 21)

*tényleg*

Jó reggelt kívánok (és nem csak a ,,húsz" miatt)...



Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


----------



## blazserbozso (2011 Május 21)

*csak úgy*

hozzászóltam


----------



## blazserbozso (2011 Május 21)

most viszont gyorsan szóltam hozzá


----------



## blazserbozso (2011 Május 21)

ezúttal még gyprsabb voltam, mint az előbb


----------



## blazserbozso (2011 Május 21)

lehetek még ennél is gyorsabb?


----------



## blazserbozso (2011 Május 21)

igen, lehetek


----------



## blazserbozso (2011 Május 21)

éppen így


----------



## blazserbozso (2011 Május 21)

lassan-lassan gyűlnek a hozzászólásaim


----------



## farkas09 (2011 Május 21)

Jó reggelt mindenkinek!


----------



## blazserbozso (2011 Május 21)

az előző volt a hetedik


----------



## blazserbozso (2011 Május 21)

na jó, nem az a hetedik, amiben a Brad Pitt is játszott, ez egy mésik hetedik


----------



## blazserbozso (2011 Május 21)

olyannyira másik, hogy voltaképpen ez már éppen a kilencedik volt


----------



## farkas09 (2011 Május 21)

Újra itt!


----------



## blazserbozso (2011 Május 21)

ez azt jelenti, hogy mire leírom, hogykilencedik, addigra már valójában a tizediknél tartok


----------



## blazserbozso (2011 Május 21)

ez számszakilag szinte lehetetlen, de a való élet rácáfol az elméletre


----------



## blazserbozso (2011 Május 21)

hiszen elmélet és gyakorlat között elméletileg nincsen különbség, de gyakorlatilag...


----------



## blazserbozso (2011 Május 21)

hoppá, így haladok szépen előre, hogy ez már a 13. hosszászólásom


----------



## blazserbozso (2011 Május 21)

bárki kérdezhetné, hogy "Te öreg, ezt miért csinálod???"


----------



## blazserbozso (2011 Május 21)

de kérdezi ezt bárki is??? Kérdezem...


----------



## blazserbozso (2011 Május 21)

nehéz a boldogságtól búcsút venni, nem is próbálkozom vele


----------



## blazserbozso (2011 Május 21)

az emberek többsége egész életében a boldogságot hajtja, üldözi, erre én, aki megtalálta, máris elköszönne tőle??? abszurdum.


----------



## blazserbozso (2011 Május 21)

nem is teszem meg, és az dobja rám az első követ, akinél habszivacs kő van


----------



## blazserbozso (2011 Május 21)

vagy vízkő. másfajta követ ne dobjon rám senki, nagyon szépen kérem


----------



## blazserbozso (2011 Május 21)

megvolt a 20 hosszászólás, megyek tölteni.)))


----------



## blazserbozso (2011 Május 21)

*ujra*

megpróbálom


----------



## blazserbozso (2011 Május 21)

ez már a 23., akkor miért nem enged letölteni szerintetek?


----------



## blazserbozso (2011 Május 21)

ez lesz a 24. gyerünk már, mert megőrülök


----------



## tszecsy (2011 Május 21)

a


----------



## szilver (2011 Május 21)

*Az első;*

Sziasztok!
József vagyok Veszprémből.
Mindenkinek aki segítséget adott, közveteve vagy közvetlenül, annak előre és utólag is: KÖSZÖNÖM!!!
Mert, már "hallgatni" is jó titeket.
Üdv. kiss


----------



## tszecsy (2011 Május 21)

b


----------



## tszecsy (2011 Május 21)

c


----------



## tszecsy (2011 Május 21)

d


----------



## tszecsy (2011 Május 21)

e


----------



## tszecsy (2011 Május 21)

7


----------



## tszecsy (2011 Május 21)

8


----------



## szilver (2011 Május 21)

*A Második*

Furcsa ez a darálós, de jó.


----------



## tszecsy (2011 Május 21)

9


----------



## tszecsy (2011 Május 21)

10


----------



## szilver (2011 Május 21)

*A Harmadik*

Remélem, majd én is tudok segíteni!


----------



## szilver (2011 Május 21)

*A Negyedik*

Már egy ideje kaptam egy-két dolgot tőletek.


----------



## szilver (2011 Május 21)

*Az Ötödik*

Nem vagyok túl bőbeszédű, vagy mégis?


----------



## szilver (2011 Május 21)

*A Hatodik*

Talán jól csinálom ezt a turbót;


----------



## szilver (2011 Május 21)

*A Hetedik*

Minden hetedik nehéz!


----------



## szilver (2011 Május 21)

*A Nyolcadik*

Szeretem a kerek számokat, ez a legkerekebb 8 mert ez kétszer is.


----------



## szilver (2011 Május 21)

*A Kilencedik*

Nekem a 9 is páros. Nem ám, csak vicceltem kínomban.


----------



## szilver (2011 Május 21)

*A Tizedik*

Tíz, tiszta víz.


----------



## szilver (2011 Május 21)

*A Tizenegyedik*

A verhetetlen.:idea:


----------



## szilver (2011 Május 21)

*A Tizenkettedik*

Komolynak látszó szám.


----------



## boni7 (2011 Május 21)

1


----------



## boni7 (2011 Május 21)

2


----------



## boni7 (2011 Május 21)

3


----------



## boni7 (2011 Május 21)

4


----------



## boni7 (2011 Május 21)

5


----------



## szilver (2011 Május 21)

*A Tizenharmadik*

Még jó, hogy nem vagyok babonás, különben ki kellene hagynom és szerencsére van ellene talizmánom.:..:


----------



## boni7 (2011 Május 21)

6


----------



## boni7 (2011 Május 21)

7


----------



## boni7 (2011 Május 21)

8


----------



## boni7 (2011 Május 21)

9


----------



## boni7 (2011 Május 21)

10


----------



## boni7 (2011 Május 21)

11


----------



## boni7 (2011 Május 21)

12


----------



## szilver (2011 Május 21)

*A Tizennegyedik*

Másodszor 7 hűha.


----------



## boni7 (2011 Május 21)

13


----------



## boni7 (2011 Május 21)

14


----------



## szilver (2011 Május 21)

*A Tizenötödik*

Valahogy IDŐt kellene szerezni!


----------



## boni7 (2011 Május 21)

15


----------



## boni7 (2011 Május 21)

16


----------



## boni7 (2011 Május 21)

17


----------



## boni7 (2011 Május 21)

18


----------



## szilver (2011 Május 21)

*A Tizenhatodik*

Ez már négyszeresen is kerek, mert 8+8, ugye ez négy kerek.:6:


----------



## boni7 (2011 Május 21)

19


----------



## boni7 (2011 Május 21)

20:d


----------



## szilver (2011 Május 21)

*A Tizenhetedik*

Ez egy furcsa szám, ritkán használom.


----------



## szilver (2011 Május 21)

*A Tizennyolcadik*

Életkorban szép. Lenne!


----------



## szilver (2011 Május 21)

*A Tizenkilencedik*

Aki magával beszélget az nem hülye, csak rendes és figyelmes.


----------



## szilver (2011 Május 21)

*A Huszadik*

Ha jól számoltam!!!!!!!:ugras:


----------



## blaubacher (2011 Május 21)

*sziasztok,*



Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


kottákat szeretnék letölteni.


----------



## blaubacher (2011 Május 21)

sziasztok


----------



## blaubacher (2011 Május 21)

Minden letöltéshez külön 20 hozzászólás kell?


----------



## blaubacher (2011 Május 21)

*sziasztok*

helló


----------



## blaubacher (2011 Május 21)

*fas*

faf


----------



## blaubacher (2011 Május 21)

kéne a Bikini-fagyi kotta


----------



## blaubacher (2011 Május 21)

itt vok


----------



## blaubacher (2011 Május 21)

ich spreche Deutsch


----------



## blaubacher (2011 Május 21)

*s*

jó


----------



## blaubacher (2011 Május 21)

*te*

helló


----------



## blaubacher (2011 Május 21)

*sg*

én ma


----------



## blaubacher (2011 Május 21)

kottákat szeretnék letöl


----------



## blaubacher (2011 Május 21)

*én*

teni


----------



## blaubacher (2011 Május 21)

*h*

hohohohó


----------



## blaubacher (2011 Május 21)

minden letöltéshez külön 20 hozzászólás kell?


----------



## blaubacher (2011 Május 21)

20


----------



## blaubacher (2011 Május 21)

*4*

én


----------



## blaubacher (2011 Május 21)

legyek jó


----------



## blaubacher (2011 Május 21)

vagyok aki vagyok


----------



## blaubacher (2011 Május 21)

*s*

az avgyok


----------



## blaubacher (2011 Május 21)

*s*

helóka


----------



## blaubacher (2011 Május 21)

*s*

s


----------



## blaubacher (2011 Május 21)

j


----------



## blaubacher (2011 Május 21)

*s*

jó


----------



## farkas09 (2011 Május 21)

Még mindig kevés a hozzászólásom


----------



## blaubacher (2011 Május 21)

jó ha eljön az este


----------



## blaubacher (2011 Május 21)

*sziasztok*

már 11:41 van


----------



## Voxxel (2011 Május 21)

Hello!


----------



## zsuhe (2011 Május 21)

Üdv mindenkinek! Akkor kezdjünk hozzászólni!


----------



## zsuhe (2011 Május 21)

- A férjem rendelt maguknál egy lakosztályt! Úgy tudom, a százhatost! - lép oda a szálloda portásához a kihívóan öltözött hölgy. - Megkaphatnám a kulcsot?
- Természetesen, asszonyom. Milyen névre is lesz?
- Csapó vagy Csató...


----------



## zsuhe (2011 Május 21)

Hogy ide is jöjjenek viccek!


----------



## zsuhe (2011 Május 21)

- A ti sátratokat is megrongálta a vihar? - kérdi az egyik kempingező a másiktól.
- Nem tudom, még nem találtuk meg!


----------



## zsuhe (2011 Május 21)

A feleség hazafelé menet a boltban férjébe botlik:
- Hát a karikagyűrűd meg miért nincs rajtad?
- Ugyan, szívem, ebben a hőségben?


----------



## zsuhe (2011 Május 21)

Juhúúú már 50% megvan!


----------



## zsuhe (2011 Május 21)

- Drágám, a drágább lakásról való álmod végre valóra válik!
- Igazán?
- Igen, hétfőtől emelik a lakbért.


----------



## zsuhe (2011 Május 21)

Keresni kéne vmi mást, h ne mindig viccek legyenek...


----------



## zsuhe (2011 Május 21)

"Azt mondják, hogy szülőnek lenni leginkább olyasmi, hogy látod, amint a gyerekedből olyasvalaki lesz, amit nem lehetett előre látni."


----------



## zsuhe (2011 Május 21)

"A jövő ijesztő, de nem mehetsz vissza csak azért a múltba, mert azt már ismered." How I met your mother


----------



## zsuhe (2011 Május 21)

"Csak akkor látjuk, amit látni akarunk, ha készen állunk rá." HIMYM


----------



## zsuhe (2011 Május 21)

"Az, akit akarunk, amikor haldoklunk, nem feltétlenül ugyanaz, akit akarunk, amikor élünk." Doktor House


----------



## zsuhe (2011 Május 21)

Ha a kacsa nem tud úszni, nem a víz a hülye.


----------



## bmt2 (2011 Május 21)

szia!


szép napot!


----------



## bmt2 (2011 Május 21)

Köszi.
Még 3 hét a suliból. Ilyen szép időben tanulni!!!???


----------



## predy4ever22 (2011 Május 21)

hali


----------



## predy4ever22 (2011 Május 21)

ez tuti


----------



## predy4ever22 (2011 Május 21)

a


----------



## predy4ever22 (2011 Május 21)

b


----------



## predy4ever22 (2011 Május 21)

c


----------



## predy4ever22 (2011 Május 21)

d


----------



## predy4ever22 (2011 Május 21)

e


----------



## predy4ever22 (2011 Május 21)

f


----------



## predy4ever22 (2011 Május 21)

aa


----------



## predy4ever22 (2011 Május 21)

aba


----------



## predy4ever22 (2011 Május 21)

nalunk zuhog az eso ((


----------



## predy4ever22 (2011 Május 21)

esoo ((((


----------



## predy4ever22 (2011 Május 21)

szerintem.. kell nekem egy konyv )


----------



## predy4ever22 (2011 Május 21)

:..:


----------



## predy4ever22 (2011 Május 21)

lkhig


----------



## predy4ever22 (2011 Május 21)




----------



## predy4ever22 (2011 Május 21)

:9:


----------



## predy4ever22 (2011 Május 21)

:33:


----------



## predy4ever22 (2011 Május 21)

:twisted::33:kiss


----------



## predy4ever22 (2011 Május 21)

hurra... johet a konyv )


----------



## Balagesk (2011 Május 21)

2


----------



## Balagesk (2011 Május 21)

3


----------



## Balagesk (2011 Május 21)

4


----------



## Balagesk (2011 Május 21)

5


----------



## Balagesk (2011 Május 21)

6


----------



## Balagesk (2011 Május 21)

7


----------



## Balagesk (2011 Május 21)

8


----------



## Balagesk (2011 Május 21)

9


----------



## Balagesk (2011 Május 21)

10


----------



## Balagesk (2011 Május 21)

11


----------



## Balagesk (2011 Május 21)

12


----------



## Balagesk (2011 Május 21)

13


----------



## Balagesk (2011 Május 21)

14


----------



## Balagesk (2011 Május 21)

15


----------



## Balagesk (2011 Május 21)

16


----------



## Balagesk (2011 Május 21)

17


----------



## Balagesk (2011 Május 21)

18


----------



## Balagesk (2011 Május 21)

19


----------



## Balagesk (2011 Május 21)

20


----------



## actngo (2011 Május 21)

*20*

1


----------



## actngo (2011 Május 21)

*20*

2


----------



## tarajosgote (2011 Május 21)

Udv, Szoulbol!


----------



## tarajosgote (2011 Május 21)

22:20 a szobatarsam hindiul telefonal


----------



## tarajosgote (2011 Május 21)

minden nap, legalabb 1 orat


----------



## tarajosgote (2011 Május 21)

komplett mondatokat tudok mar hindiul


----------



## tarajosgote (2011 Május 21)

csak az a baj, hogy nem tudom mit jelentenek


----------



## tarajosgote (2011 Május 21)

szokott angolul is, azt megertem, bar fura az indiai akcentus


----------



## tarajosgote (2011 Május 21)

neha koreiul is telefonal


----------



## tarajosgote (2011 Május 21)

az katasztrofalis, az akcentusa pokoli


----------



## tarajosgote (2011 Május 21)

egyes hangokat mindig rosszul ejt


----------



## tarajosgote (2011 Május 21)

s helytt sz, es egy mondaton belul keverve tegez es magaz


----------



## tarajosgote (2011 Május 21)

a professzorai nem tudom, hogy birjak, a megfelelo beszedszint hasznalatara elegge harklisak errefele.


----------



## tarajosgote (2011 Május 21)

legyel akar kulfoldi az sem mentseg


----------



## tarajosgote (2011 Május 21)

a koreiban egyebkent 6 beszedszint van


----------



## tarajosgote (2011 Május 21)

a magazodasnak is ket szintje van


----------



## tarajosgote (2011 Május 21)

az egyiket akkor hasznaljuk, ha teljesen ismeretlen vagy nagyon tisztelt ember(ek)kel beszelunk


----------



## tarajosgote (2011 Május 21)

a masikat akkor, ha ismerossel, munkatarsal beszelunk


----------



## tarajosgote (2011 Május 21)

az egyetemistak sem tegezodnek egy massal, csak ha nagyon-nagyon joban vannak egymassal


----------



## tarajosgote (2011 Május 21)

egymassal...ez idosebb tegezheti a fiatalabbat, de a fiatalabb diaknak magazni kell a felsobb eveseket


----------



## tarajosgote (2011 Május 21)

kell egy kis ido mire megszokja az ember


----------



## tarajosgote (2011 Május 21)

de ez meg a koreieknak sem egyszeru...hat meg a kulfoldieknek


----------



## actngo (2011 Május 21)

*20*

3


----------



## actngo (2011 Május 21)

*20*

4


----------



## actngo (2011 Május 21)

*20*

5


----------



## actngo (2011 Május 21)

*20*

6


----------



## actngo (2011 Május 21)

*20*

7


----------



## actngo (2011 Május 21)

*20*

8


----------



## actngo (2011 Május 21)

*20*

9


----------



## actngo (2011 Május 21)

*20*

10


----------



## actngo (2011 Május 21)

*20*

11


----------



## actngo (2011 Május 21)

*20*

12


----------



## actngo (2011 Május 21)

*20*

13


----------



## actngo (2011 Május 21)

*20*

14


----------



## actngo (2011 Május 21)

*20*

15


----------



## actngo (2011 Május 21)

*20*

16


----------



## actngo (2011 Május 21)

*20*

17


----------



## actngo (2011 Május 21)

*20*

18


----------



## azo (2011 Május 21)

tizen8


----------



## actngo (2011 Május 21)

*20*

19


----------



## azo (2011 Május 21)

10-en9


----------



## azo (2011 Május 21)

húúsz


----------



## actngo (2011 Május 21)

*20*

20


----------



## azo (2011 Május 21)

hello actngo


----------



## azo (2011 Május 21)

21


----------



## azo (2011 Május 21)

23


----------



## azo (2011 Május 21)

oppá 22


----------



## azo (2011 Május 21)

huszonnégy


----------



## azo (2011 Május 21)

25


----------



## azo (2011 Május 21)

15.50


----------



## actngo (2011 Május 21)

*20*

126 324 984 955,95


----------



## azo (2011 Május 21)

[hide]26[/hide]


----------



## azo (2011 Május 21)

126 324 984 955,95 +1


----------



## azo (2011 Május 21)

11 traktorgumi


----------



## azo (2011 Május 21)

38 lépegető exkavátor


----------



## azo (2011 Május 21)

12 ebura fakó


----------



## azo (2011 Május 21)

42 pattanásos ásókapa


----------



## azo (2011 Május 21)

19 hepcik sikonya


----------



## azo (2011 Május 21)

2 gumirozott mandarinzselé


----------



## azo (2011 Május 21)

101 heghelyes fottirflepni


----------



## azo (2011 Május 21)

Köszönet a lehetőségért!


----------



## mancsy.dea (2011 Május 21)

jólenne már összegyűjteni


----------



## mancsy.dea (2011 Május 21)

azigen vagy egy csomó hülyeség már írva XD


----------



## mancsy.dea (2011 Május 21)

piros puszedli


----------



## Karell (2011 Május 21)

1


----------



## Karell (2011 Május 21)

2


----------



## Karell (2011 Május 21)

3


----------



## mancsy.dea (2011 Május 21)

fekete kávéé


----------



## mancsy.dea (2011 Május 21)

jég dupla whiskyvel


----------



## Karell (2011 Május 21)

4


----------



## Karell (2011 Május 21)

5 hello mancsy.dea


----------



## Karell (2011 Május 21)

6 teis?


----------



## Karell (2011 Május 21)

7 - még 13 van hátra


----------



## Karell (2011 Május 21)

8


----------



## Karell (2011 Május 21)

9


----------



## Karell (2011 Május 21)

10


----------



## Karell (2011 Május 21)

11


----------



## Karell (2011 Május 21)

12


----------



## Karell (2011 Május 21)

13


----------



## Karell (2011 Május 21)

14


----------



## Karell (2011 Május 21)

15


----------



## Karell (2011 Május 21)

16


----------



## Karell (2011 Május 21)

17


----------



## Karell (2011 Május 21)

18


----------



## Karell (2011 Május 21)

19


----------



## Karell (2011 Május 21)

20


----------



## mbarbye (2011 Május 21)

hello, jó az oldal ;D


----------



## drapán (2011 Május 21)

most mulik


----------



## Györgyi61 (2011 Május 21)

Szia, akkor beköszöntem. Köszi a lehetőséget.


----------



## greenleaf (2011 Május 21)

Nem


----------



## greenleaf (2011 Május 21)

tudom


----------



## greenleaf (2011 Május 21)

hogy


----------



## Sheen (2011 Május 21)

Üdv mindenkinek. (1)


----------



## greenleaf (2011 Május 21)

hogyan


----------



## greenleaf (2011 Május 21)

lehetne


----------



## greenleaf (2011 Május 21)

ezt


----------



## greenleaf (2011 Május 21)

a


----------



## greenleaf (2011 Május 21)

húsz


----------



## greenleaf (2011 Május 21)

hozzászólást


----------



## greenleaf (2011 Május 21)

összehozni


----------



## greenleaf (2011 Május 21)

nektek.


----------



## greenleaf (2011 Május 21)

Talán


----------



## greenleaf (2011 Május 21)

még


----------



## Sheen (2011 Május 21)

úgy


----------



## greenleaf (2011 Május 21)

egy


----------



## greenleaf (2011 Május 21)

kicsit


----------



## Sheen (2011 Május 21)

gondolom


----------



## greenleaf (2011 Május 21)

gondolkoznom


----------



## Sheen (2011 Május 21)

birka türelemmel


----------



## greenleaf (2011 Május 21)

kellene


----------



## greenleaf (2011 Május 21)

azon


----------



## greenleaf (2011 Május 21)

hogy


----------



## Sheen (2011 Május 21)

de neked már megvan a 20


----------



## greenleaf (2011 Május 21)

mit


----------



## greenleaf (2011 Május 21)

is


----------



## greenleaf (2011 Május 21)

írjak


----------



## greenleaf (2011 Május 21)

ide


----------



## Sheen (2011 Május 21)

haladok haladok...


----------



## greenleaf (2011 Május 21)

nektek


----------



## greenleaf (2011 Május 21)

most, épp és talán...


----------



## Sheen (2011 Május 21)

egész gyorsan meglesz ez


----------



## Sheen (2011 Május 21)

min olvasol ebookot greenleaf, számítógépen, egyében?


----------



## Sheen (2011 Május 21)

A kapcsolat időtúllépés miatt megszakadt. Na újra.


----------



## Sheen (2011 Május 21)

nem


----------



## Sheen (2011 Május 21)

tudom


----------



## Sheen (2011 Május 21)

én sem


----------



## Sheen (2011 Május 21)

mit


----------



## Sheen (2011 Május 21)

tudok


----------



## Sheen (2011 Május 21)

itt


----------



## Sheen (2011 Május 21)

egyedül


----------



## Sheen (2011 Május 21)

irkálni


----------



## Sheen (2011 Május 21)

de


----------



## Sheen (2011 Május 21)

már


----------



## Sheen (2011 Május 21)

kész is vagyok.  20


----------



## nagydodi (2011 Május 21)

Sziasztok!


----------



## zitavirag1 (2011 Május 21)

*Ebookok*

Sziasztok!

Régóta vagyok tag de inkább inaktív voltam sokáig. Lenne egy csomó ebook amiket fel tudnék tenni, de nincs meg a 20 hozzászólásom. Igy most megpróbálom összeszedni.

Zita


----------



## zitavirag1 (2011 Május 21)

remélem


----------



## zitavirag1 (2011 Május 21)

hamar


----------



## zitavirag1 (2011 Május 21)

sikerül


----------



## zitavirag1 (2011 Május 21)

összeszedni


----------



## zitavirag1 (2011 Május 21)

a


----------



## zitavirag1 (2011 Május 21)

20


----------



## zitavirag1 (2011 Május 21)

hozzászólást


----------



## zitavirag1 (2011 Május 21)

még


----------



## zitavirag1 (2011 Május 21)

megpróbálom


----------



## zitavirag1 (2011 Május 21)

a mai


----------



## zitavirag1 (2011 Május 21)

napon


----------



## zitavirag1 (2011 Május 21)

gyorsan


----------



## zitavirag1 (2011 Május 21)

fájdalom


----------



## zitavirag1 (2011 Május 21)

mentesen


----------



## zitavirag1 (2011 Május 21)

hogy


----------



## zitavirag1 (2011 Május 21)

végre


----------



## zitavirag1 (2011 Május 21)

meglegyen


----------



## zitavirag1 (2011 Május 21)

az összes


----------



## zitavirag1 (2011 Május 21)

hozzászólásom


----------



## zitavirag1 (2011 Május 21)

lehet több kell?


----------



## joska141 (2011 Május 21)

Talán ilyen módon tényleg összejön a kért húsz hozzászólás


----------



## joska141 (2011 Május 21)

Tényleg van egy számláló, ahol feltüntetik az eddigi hozzászólásokat


----------



## joska141 (2011 Május 21)

Az a sajnálatos, nem tudtam róla, hogy az egyes blogokban tett konkrét hozzászólások nem számítanak az ilyen módon nyilvántartott 20 hozzászólás közé


----------



## joska141 (2011 Május 21)

Azonban így tanul az ember és ennek megfelelően kell cselekedni


----------



## joska141 (2011 Május 21)

Mai napra azt hiszem ennyi elegendő, majd később folytatás következik


----------



## farkas09 (2011 Május 21)

Jó estét.


----------



## Micko6 (2011 Május 21)

*Beköszönő*

Üdvözlöm a közösség minden kedves felhasználóját.


----------



## Micko6 (2011 Május 21)

Egy kissé szokatlan a portálon kialakított 20 hozzászólásos szabály, de nem vészes.


----------



## Micko6 (2011 Május 21)

Úgy nézem, a régi fórumozók között elég családias a hangulat.


----------



## Micko6 (2011 Május 21)

Találtam néhány érdekes fórumot, blogot


----------



## Micko6 (2011 Május 21)

Mára búcsúzom, holnap ismét felnézek.


----------



## menek (2011 Május 21)

üdv mindenkinek!


----------



## hbarbie (2011 Május 21)

*Sziasztok!*

Szeretem ezt az oldalt!:55:


----------



## gabelking (2011 Május 22)

12345


----------



## pwdypb (2011 Május 22)

üdv


----------



## pwdypb (2011 Május 22)

ab


----------



## pwdypb (2011 Május 22)

cd


----------



## pwdypb (2011 Május 22)

jó


----------



## pwdypb (2011 Május 22)

ez


----------



## pwdypb (2011 Május 22)

a


----------



## pwdypb (2011 Május 22)

topic


----------



## pwdypb (2011 Május 22)

1234


----------



## pwdypb (2011 Május 22)

5678


----------



## pwdypb (2011 Május 22)

na már csak 10


----------



## nagydodi (2011 Május 22)

üdv


----------



## pwdypb (2011 Május 22)

9


----------



## pwdypb (2011 Május 22)

hello


----------



## pwdypb (2011 Május 22)

nem csak én vagyok olyan elvetemült, hogy hajnalban is gép előtt tespedek? XD


----------



## pwdypb (2011 Május 22)

mikor a normálisabbja alszik


----------



## pwdypb (2011 Május 22)

*ásít*


----------



## pwdypb (2011 Május 22)

na már csak 4


----------



## pwdypb (2011 Május 22)

3


----------



## pwdypb (2011 Május 22)

2


----------



## pwdypb (2011 Május 22)

ééééés *dobpergés*


----------



## pwdypb (2011 Május 22)

na jóéjt


----------



## farkas09 (2011 Május 22)

Jó napot mindenkinek.


----------



## farkas09 (2011 Május 22)

Remélem nekem jó lesz,!


----------



## farkas09 (2011 Május 22)

Még 7.........


----------



## farkas09 (2011 Május 22)

Még 6,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## farkas09 (2011 Május 22)

Már csak 5?::?:?:


----------



## farkas09 (2011 Május 22)

Hú már ccsak4


----------



## farkas09 (2011 Május 22)

3


----------



## farkas09 (2011 Május 22)

cccccsak 2


----------



## farkas09 (2011 Május 22)

cscsak1


----------



## farkas09 (2011 Május 22)

Remélem finis!!!


----------



## Jericho77 (2011 Május 22)

Sziasztok hogy vagytok


----------



## Jericho77 (2011 Május 22)

Szeretek olvasni,jo ez az oldal


----------



## Jericho77 (2011 Május 22)

Kéne 20 hozzaszolås


----------



## Jericho77 (2011 Május 22)

Lassan gyûl


----------



## Jericho77 (2011 Május 22)

Mår van 5


----------



## Jericho77 (2011 Május 22)

Remèlem utanna lesz letöltès


----------



## Jericho77 (2011 Május 22)

7


----------



## Jericho77 (2011 Május 22)

Jo megy


----------



## Jericho77 (2011 Május 22)

Megy ez


----------



## Jericho77 (2011 Május 22)

De lassan


----------



## Jericho77 (2011 Május 22)

De lassan megy


----------



## Jericho77 (2011 Május 22)

10ûzi


----------



## Jericho77 (2011 Május 22)

Imadom lasliet


----------



## joska141 (2011 Május 22)

Alakul a dolog, már nem is számolom, hogy hány hozzászólásom van


----------



## joska141 (2011 Május 22)

Azonban a számítógép kijelzi, hogy jelenleg még "csak" 9 azaz Kilenc üzenetet küldtem


----------



## Jericho77 (2011 Május 22)

Ja meg mindenkit


----------



## Jericho77 (2011 Május 22)

Merre van mèg 20


----------



## joska141 (2011 Május 22)

Csak azt szeretném tudni, mit jelent a felhasználónevem után írt közlemény, mely szerint:
"4 alkalommal 4 üzenetét köszönték meg". Ez az üzenet nem változik az idők folyamán.


----------



## Jericho77 (2011 Május 22)

Imadok letölteni


----------



## joska141 (2011 Május 22)

Ahogy látom, mások is hasonló módon készítik a 20 hozzászólást, lásd az épp itt levő látogatókat.


----------



## Jericho77 (2011 Május 22)

17


----------



## joska141 (2011 Május 22)

Ahogy a számlálót nézem, ez lesz a 13.üzenet - szerencsétlen szám - gyorsan túl kell esni rajta.


----------



## joska141 (2011 Május 22)

Szinte teljesen párhuzamosan készítjük az üzeneteket egy éppen itt levő kedves látogatóval


----------



## Jericho77 (2011 Május 22)

Mèg 3


----------



## Jericho77 (2011 Május 22)

Kiråly!


----------



## Jericho77 (2011 Május 22)

Kiråly!szia kedves låtogato


----------



## Jericho77 (2011 Május 22)

Elèrtem 20at


----------



## Jericho77 (2011 Május 22)

Ûzi megvan letöltès nuku


----------



## Lindi30 (2011 Május 22)

Mindenkinek szép ://: kívánok!


----------



## mbarbye (2011 Május 22)

megvan a 20 de még nem jó


----------



## tgabor80 (2011 Május 22)

Sziasztok!


----------



## tgabor80 (2011 Május 22)

Ide most akkor 20 üzenet be kell írni?


----------



## tgabor80 (2011 Május 22)

Csak azért kérdem, mert az soknak tűnik?


----------



## bEZ01 (2011 Május 22)

*o not believe in anything*

“Do not believe in anything simply because you have heard it. Do not believe in anything simply because it is spoken and rumored by many. Do not believe in anything simply because it is found written in your religious books. Do not believe in anything merely on the authority of your teachers and elders. Do not believe in traditions because they have been handed down for many generations. But after observation and analysis, when you find that anything agrees with reason and is conducive to the good and benefit of one and all, then accept it and live up to it.”

Hindu Prince Gautama Siddharta, the founder of Buddhism, 563-483 B.C


----------



## tgabor80 (2011 Május 22)

Általában én nem szeretek spam-elni, ezeket a kérdéseket sem spam-elés céljából kérdezem.


----------



## tgabor80 (2011 Május 22)

Bár, ez nem is spam, csupán leírom, hogy tök jó kis oldal ez, és emiatt szeretnék 20 üzenetes felhasználó lenni.


----------



## tgabor80 (2011 Május 22)

Az első öt hozzászólás könnyen ment... de ezt még tényleg meg kell ismételni háromszor?


----------



## tgabor80 (2011 Május 22)

Vajon ezt a sok hozzászólást az adminisztrátorok olvassák... szerintem nem, de ezt nem tudhatni...


----------



## bEZ01 (2011 Május 22)

*locsolóvers*



cyraxx írta:


> Térdig kopott már a lábam



Bejártam a fél világot,


----------



## tgabor80 (2011 Május 22)

Más oldalakon nem láttam még ilyen szabályt... érdekes ez a 20-as hozzászólás limit.


----------



## tgabor80 (2011 Május 22)

Lassan, de biztosan haladok a hozzászólások számának növelésével...


----------



## bEZ01 (2011 Május 22)

tgabor80 írta:


> Általában én nem szeretek spam-elni, ezeket a kérdéseket sem spam-elés céljából kérdezem.



ügyes


----------



## tgabor80 (2011 Május 22)

És ez lesz a tizedik... azaz a küldés gomb megnyomása után már a felén túl leszek.


----------



## tgabor80 (2011 Május 22)

De remélem, hogy 20 után tényleg le fogok tudni tölteni...


----------



## tgabor80 (2011 Május 22)

5 után a blokkolt részeket valóban látom... de még letölteni nem tudok... ez a 12-dik.


----------



## tgabor80 (2011 Május 22)

13 az egy jó szám


----------



## tgabor80 (2011 Május 22)

Igaz, a 14 sem rossz.


----------



## tgabor80 (2011 Május 22)

Megvan a háromnegyede!


----------



## tgabor80 (2011 Május 22)

A rendszer figyeli a spam-eket. 20 mp alatt csak 1 hozzászólás.


----------



## tgabor80 (2011 Május 22)

Mármint, csak 1 hozzászólást lehet írni 20 mp alatt.


----------



## tgabor80 (2011 Május 22)

Azaz, meg kell küzdeni a 20 hozzászólásért...


----------



## tgabor80 (2011 Május 22)

De lassan meglesz!


----------



## tgabor80 (2011 Május 22)

Tádám...


----------



## kvang (2011 Május 22)

Sziasztok!


----------



## kvang (2011 Május 22)

Jól elvagyok itt üzengetés közben.


----------



## Mary70 (2011 Május 22)

*Sziasztok*

köszi hogy itt lehetek köztetek
mindenkinek kellemes vasárnapi délutánt


----------



## PeterK (2011 Május 22)

Persze, hogy szeretnék 20 választ...


----------



## Mary70 (2011 Május 22)

akkor kezd el


----------



## Mary70 (2011 Május 22)

én már rég elkezdtem


----------



## Mary70 (2011 Május 22)

de most elakadtam


----------



## Mary70 (2011 Május 22)

s nem tudom


----------



## Mary70 (2011 Május 22)

hogy hol és miért


----------



## Mary70 (2011 Május 22)

de remélem hogy


----------



## Mary70 (2011 Május 22)

újra oké lesz


----------



## Mary70 (2011 Május 22)

hamarosan


----------



## kvang (2011 Május 22)

Kordokumentációs jellegű írásomat fűnyírás miatt szüneteltettem.


----------



## kvang (2011 Május 22)

de most már itt vagyok


----------



## kvang (2011 Május 22)

és a fű ismét szép lett


----------



## kvang (2011 Május 22)

a kertben.


----------



## kvang (2011 Május 22)

Ahová most ismét kimegyek


----------



## kvang (2011 Május 22)

Zsófival


----------



## kvang (2011 Május 22)

Azután majd visszajövök ide üzengetni


----------



## kvang (2011 Május 22)

De a fele már megvan


----------



## kvang (2011 Május 22)

egy gyors üzenet


----------



## kvang (2011 Május 22)

meg még egy


----------



## kvang (2011 Május 22)

és ismét


----------



## kvang (2011 Május 22)

meg még egyet


----------



## bEZ01 (2011 Május 22)

*Keresem Júliát*

Keresem Júliát


----------



## bEZ01 (2011 Május 22)

Vajon hol lehet?


----------



## bEZ01 (2011 Május 22)

Na mindegy


----------



## bEZ01 (2011 Május 22)

Aloe Vera mire jó?


----------



## joska141 (2011 Május 22)

Most a Forma 1 közvetítés alatt vagyok, izgalmas


----------



## bEZ01 (2011 Május 22)

A jelenléti ív mire jó?


----------



## bEZ01 (2011 Május 22)

Hol kell aláírni?


----------



## joska141 (2011 Május 22)

Sajnos ez a Forma 1 már nem az igazi. Boxutca taktika, gumikészlet taktika, előzést segítő eszközök, ez már nem a pilóták tudása és vezetőképességének különbsége


----------



## bEZ01 (2011 Május 22)

Ja... köszi a választ!


----------



## joska141 (2011 Május 22)

Van valahol egy jelenléti ív, ahol valamilyen formában jelentkezni kell?


----------



## bEZ01 (2011 Május 22)

Ki nyeri az Éden Hotelt?http://www.canadahun.com/forum/images/icons/icon5.gif


----------



## joska141 (2011 Május 22)

Olvasgatom a bejelentkező szövegeket, általában hasonlóak az enyémhez, Hát...


----------



## joska141 (2011 Május 22)

Ahhoz valamikor tudnom kellene, hogy egyáltalán mi zajlik az Éden Hotelben.
Ahogy olvasom, előre felvett műsor


----------



## joska141 (2011 Május 22)

Ahogy látom a számlálót, úgy néz ki, ezzel az üzenettel lesz meg a minimálisan elvárt 20 üzenet...


----------



## joska141 (2011 Május 22)

Azért biztos, ami biztos
Most már jó lenne teljes jogú tagnak lenni...


----------



## bEZ01 (2011 Május 22)

Valamiért nem látszódik az ikon http://www.canadahun.com/forum/images/smilies/confused.gif


----------



## bEZ01 (2011 Május 22)

Azért köszi


----------



## joska141 (2011 Május 22)

A kapott levelet, ami írta, hogyan lehet elérni a szükséges hozzászólásokat, ezúton is nagyon szépen köszönöm


----------



## bEZ01 (2011 Május 22)

A Yorkshire terrier erős felépítésű, arányos, de kicsiny testű kutya. A hátvonala egyenes, vízszintes, a lábai egyenesek, kerek mancsain fekete karmok nőnek. Farkát valamivel a háta fölé emeli; azokban az országokban, ahol ez megengedett, rendszerint közepes hosszúságúra kurtítják.


----------



## bEZ01 (2011 Május 22)

Feje: Viszonylag kis feje, és erőteljes stopja van, az arcorri rész pedig büszke, de nem túl hosszú. Jellegzetes, mandulavágású szemei értelmes tekintetűek, a szemhéjak sötéten pigmentáltak. Kicsi, V alakú fülei felmerednek, nem szabadnak lógónak vagy megtörtnek lenniük. A fül felső 1/3-án rövidre nyírják a szőrt.


----------



## bEZ01 (2011 Május 22)

Marmagassága: 20-25 cm
Testtömege: A Yorkshire terrier kicsi kutya, a súlya általában 2-3 kg között van.


----------



## bEZ01 (2011 Május 22)

Szőrzete: Nagyon hosszú, selymes szőrzete van, a hátán egészen a farkáig futó választékkal. Fényes szőre egyenes, hullámos soha nem lehet.


----------



## bEZ01 (2011 Május 22)

Színei: A Yorkshire terrier acélkék színű kutya, a fején rozsdabarna szőrzettel (acélkék-cser). A fej barna színezete nem nyúlhat túl a nyakon.
Alomszáma: 3-5 kölyök
Várható élettartama: 10-13 év


----------



## bEZ01 (2011 Május 22)

Jelleme: Értelmes, eleven és mozgékony kutya, tele bátorsággal – néha túlzottan is. Erősen kötődik a gazdájához és a családjához, s velük szemben kedves, de olykor makacs is. A Yorkshire terrier kíváncsi és igen éber eb.


----------



## bEZ01 (2011 Május 22)

Társas viselkedése: A gyerekekkel való kapcsolata zavartalan, ha azok nem kezelik játékszerként, és nem sértik meg a territóriumát. Más kutyákkal szemben olykor eléggé meggondolatlanul viselkedik, de a macskákkal jól kijön, ha fiatal korától kezdve együtt nevelkedett velük. Más háziállatokkal, például a rágcsálókkal már nem ilyen egyszerű a helyzet, mivel azok e kis terrier természetes zsákmányállatának számítanak. Megfelelő szoktatással azonban e nehézségek is elkerülhetők. Az idegenek érkezését ugatással jelzi, és eltarthat egy ideig, mire elfogadja őket.


----------



## bEZ01 (2011 Május 22)

Szőrzetápolási igénye: A Yorkshire terrier szőrzete igen sok, mindennapos gondozást igényel, ezért nem csoda, hogy e kutyák szőrzetét – főként az ölebként tartottakét – gyakran rövidre nyíratják. A rövid szőr rendben tartása sokkal egyszerűbb, a rendszeres fésülés vagy kefélés is elég állapota megtartásához. A kiállításokon versenyeztetett Yorkshire terrier ápolása jóval több szakértelmet és időt kíván. Az ilyen kutya szőrének állapotát rendszerint úgy óvják, hogy papírhengerekre csavarják fel, és különleges készítményekkel mossák, amelyek segítenek rugalmassága és fénye megőrzésében. A kutya szemébe lógó szőrt általában – szalaggal vagy gumigyűrűvel – hátrakötik.


----------



## joska141 (2011 Május 22)

Azért az egy kicsit "erős", hogy bármit lehet írni, például csak az ABC-t


----------



## palmaipeti (2011 Május 22)

*20*

1


----------



## palmaipeti (2011 Május 22)

*20*

2


----------



## palmaipeti (2011 Május 22)

*20*

3


----------



## palmaipeti (2011 Május 22)

*20*

4


----------



## palmaipeti (2011 Május 22)

*20*

5


----------



## palmaipeti (2011 Május 22)

*20*

6


----------



## palmaipeti (2011 Május 22)

*20*

7


----------



## palmaipeti (2011 Május 22)

*20*

8


----------



## palmaipeti (2011 Május 22)

*20*

9


----------



## palmaipeti (2011 Május 22)

*20*

10


----------



## palmaipeti (2011 Május 22)

*20*

11


----------



## palmaipeti (2011 Május 22)

*20*

12


----------



## palmaipeti (2011 Május 22)

*20*

13


----------



## palmaipeti (2011 Május 22)

*20*

14


----------



## palmaipeti (2011 Május 22)

*20*

15


----------



## palmaipeti (2011 Május 22)

*20*

16


----------



## palmaipeti (2011 Május 22)

*20*

17


----------



## palmaipeti (2011 Május 22)

*20*

18


----------



## palmaipeti (2011 Május 22)

*20*

19


----------



## palmaipeti (2011 Május 22)

20


----------



## palmaipeti (2011 Május 22)

*20*

20!


----------



## palmaipeti (2011 Május 22)

*20*

20!!!!!!!


----------



## kvang (2011 Május 22)

Mindjárt bejövök a kertből


----------



## kvang (2011 Május 22)

16


----------



## kvang (2011 Május 22)

16 és fél


----------



## kvang (2011 Május 22)

16 és háromnegyed


----------



## kvang (2011 Május 22)

16 és négyötöd


----------



## kvang (2011 Május 22)

16 és 4szer ötötöd


----------



## tömör741216 (2011 Május 22)

hello


----------



## tömör741216 (2011 Május 22)

sziasztok


----------



## tömör741216 (2011 Május 22)

segitene nekem valaki?


----------



## tömör741216 (2011 Május 22)

keresek egy filmet


----------



## tömör741216 (2011 Május 22)

a cime bőrfejüek


----------



## tömör741216 (2011 Május 22)

1986 ban készült


----------



## tömör741216 (2011 Május 22)

és a Vico filmje


----------



## tömör741216 (2011 Május 22)

fel töltené valaki?


----------



## tömör741216 (2011 Május 22)

azt nagyon meg köszönném


----------



## tömör741216 (2011 Május 22)

és visszonoznám is


----------



## tömör741216 (2011 Május 22)

köszi elöre is


----------



## tömör741216 (2011 Május 22)

és akkor is meg fogom ha feltöltitek


----------



## tömör741216 (2011 Május 22)

lehet itt már valaki fel is tette csak nem találtam meg


----------



## tömör741216 (2011 Május 22)

esetleg valami jó akcófilmet nem tudnátok ajánlani?


----------



## tömör741216 (2011 Május 22)

vagy vigjátékot


----------



## tömör741216 (2011 Május 22)

esetleg romantikusat


----------



## tömör741216 (2011 Május 22)

a horror is jöhet bár mennyi


----------



## tömör741216 (2011 Május 22)

megyek iszok egy jó hideg sört hogy meg legyen az öröm


----------



## Ercibaba (2011 Május 22)

Egészségedre!


----------



## Kloxxe (2011 Május 22)

tulajdonekeppen en is csak a husz hozzaszolas miatt irok ide


----------



## Kloxxe (2011 Május 22)

ami azt jelenti, hogy meg 16 ra van szuksegem :-(


----------



## Kloxxe (2011 Május 22)

ja, hogy husz masodpercet varni is kell jt uzenet kozott


----------



## Kloxxe (2011 Május 22)

szoval

Két kiscica beszélget a kínai étterem udvarán.
-Te mi leszel, ha nagy leszel?
-Nem tudom. Lehet, hogy pekingi kacsa!


----------



## Kloxxe (2011 Május 22)

Egy házaspár összekap. Az asszony kijelenti:
- Megállj, Pista, most elmegyek az anyámhoz. De ne örülj, mert visszajövünk!


----------



## Kloxxe (2011 Május 22)

Dél-Dakotában egy férfi múmiának öltözve rabolt ki egy bankot. A rendőrségi jelentés szerint a rabló 25 és 8000 év között lehetett.


----------



## Kloxxe (2011 Május 22)

- Ki az abszolút képmutató gyerek?
- ???
- Aki reggel mosolyogva megy iskolába!


----------



## Kloxxe (2011 Május 22)

na mar 10... haladok


----------



## Kloxxe (2011 Május 22)

Pistike anyukáját megszólítja egy férfi a buszon:
- Asszonyom, legyen szíves szóljon rá a kisfiára, hogy ne utánozzon engem!
- Kisfiam, hányszor mondjam már, hogy ne viselkedj úgy, mint egy idióta?!


----------



## Kloxxe (2011 Május 22)

Az orosz tragédiákban meghal mindenki. Az orosz komédiákban is meghal mindenki. De legalább vidáman.


----------



## Kloxxe (2011 Május 22)

Érettségizik a rendőr. Felteszik az első kérdést:
- Mikor volt az 1948-as forradalom ?
- Passz.
- Mi volt az őszirózsás forradalom jelképe ?
- Passz.
- Hogy hívják a fociban azt, amikor egyik játékos a másiknak továbbítja a labdát ?
- Hát ezt speciel nem tudom.


----------



## Kloxxe (2011 Május 22)

Két paraszt találkozik. Azt mondja az egyik:
- Képzeld, a múltkor a tenyészbikám impotens lett, de az állatorvos felírt valamit, amitől aztán helyrejött.
Egy hét múlva megint találkoznak.
- Komám, képzeld, most meg az én bikám gyengélkedik. Nem tudod, hogy hívják azt a gyógyszert ?
- Nem tudom, de csokoládéíze van.


----------



## Kloxxe (2011 Május 22)

15. Jubilalok. 20-nal pezsgot bontok...


----------



## Voxxel (2011 Május 22)

Zuhog az eső!


----------



## Voxxel (2011 Május 22)

Unatkozom


----------



## Voxxel (2011 Május 22)

És szeretném már letölteni azt a könyvet


----------



## Voxxel (2011 Május 22)

Nagyon


----------



## Kloxxe (2011 Május 22)

Bill Gates mondta egyszer a General Motorsnál:
- Ha az autógyártás akkorát fejlődött volna, mint a számítástechnika, akkor ma mindannyian 25 dolláros autóban ülnénk, amellyel 1000 mérföldet mehetnénk egy gallon üzemanyaggal.

Ez igaz. Viszont a következő dolgokkal kellene együtt élnünk:
1. Járművünk naponta kétszer szétesne.
2. Valahányszor új jeleket festenek az útra, kénytelenek lennénk új autót venni.
3. Ha autónk minden ok nélkül leállna az autópályán, kénytelenek lennénk elfogadni, újraindítani és folytatni az utat.
4. Ha egy bonyolult közlekedési helyzetben autónk megállna, kénytelenek lennénk újrainstallálni a motort. Valamilyen okból még ezt a tényt is el kellene fogadnunk.
5. Autónkban egyszerre csak egy személy utazhatna. Ha ennél többen szeretnének utazni, "Autó95"-öt vagy "AutóNT"-t kellene vásárolni. Az üléseket még ebben az esetben is külön kellene megvásárolni.
6. A Macintosh gyártana olyan autót, amely a napenergiával működik, megbízható, ötször olyan gyors, kétszer könnyebb vezetni, de csak az utak 5%-án használják.
7. A Macintosh autó tulajdonosok Microsoft kiegészítőkkel tuningolhatnák autóikat, melyektől jelentősen lelassulnának.
8. Az olajszint, a benzinszint, a hűtővízhőmérséklet visszajelző lámpákat fel kellene cserélni egy kék visszajelzőre, "Általános autó hiba" felirattal.
9. Az ülések mindenki számára kényelmesek lennének, feltéve, ha egyforma méretű fenékkel rendelkeznek.
10. A légzsákok működésbe lépés előtt "Biztosan folytatja ?" kérdést tennének fel.


----------



## Voxxel (2011 Május 22)




----------



## Kloxxe (2011 Május 22)

Te is? te melyiket?


----------



## Voxxel (2011 Május 22)

Ki az? Ó betűvel kezdődik a neve és szereti a sexet? - Ó hát én


----------



## Kloxxe (2011 Május 22)

En ket uzenetre vagyok Walter Lord Hihetetlen Gyozelmetol.. Legalabbis remelem...


----------



## Voxxel (2011 Május 22)

Suzanne Collins : Fútotűz


----------



## Voxxel (2011 Május 22)

Futó*


----------



## Voxxel (2011 Május 22)

-Mit mondanak a hullaházban, ha már sok a halott? - Oszoljanak


----------



## Kloxxe (2011 Május 22)

es akkor husz... ezuton koszonom a lehetoseget hogy feltunhettem ebben a topicban, a tovabbiakban minden jot, hajra a 20-ert...


----------



## Voxxel (2011 Május 22)

Miért nincs a mozdonyokon bástya? - Mert a vonat nem vár...


----------



## Voxxel (2011 Május 22)

Köszi!


----------



## Voxxel (2011 Május 22)

Mi a különbség az élvezet és a döbbenet között? - 9 hónap...


----------



## Voxxel (2011 Május 22)

Mi lesz a páncélos lovagból, ha átmegy rajta az úthenger? - Lemezlovas


----------



## Kloxxe (2011 Május 22)

hmm, nem ertem, meg mindig ugyanaz az uzenet, pedig meg 2009 ben regisztraltam es van 20 uzim :-(


----------



## Voxxel (2011 Május 22)

-Miért küldik vissza az etiópok a gyógyszert? - Mert az van ráírva, hogy étkezés után.


----------



## Voxxel (2011 Május 22)

Már nem kell sok!


----------



## Voxxel (2011 Május 22)

:d


----------



## Voxxel (2011 Május 22)

2


----------



## Voxxel (2011 Május 22)

kiss0


----------



## rita811 (2011 Május 22)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


 Nem tudom hogy kell összegyűjteni!


----------



## rita811 (2011 Május 22)

Honnan tudom , hogy mennyit kelll még összeszednem?


----------



## rita811 (2011 Május 22)

Szólnak, majd ,ha állandó tag leszek?


----------



## rita811 (2011 Május 22)

Honnan lehet letölteni?


----------



## rita811 (2011 Május 22)

Sok rajzfilm van itt fent? Aranyosak vagytok , hogy segítetek!!


----------



## rita811 (2011 Május 22)




----------



## zoll1 (2011 Május 22)

*új vagyok*

és köszönöm a lehetőséget
Üdv
Zoll


----------



## rita811 (2011 Május 22)

Milyen rossz idő lett ! Hirtelen leszakadtt az ég.


----------



## rita811 (2011 Május 22)

zoll1 írta:


> és köszönöm a lehetőséget
> Üdv
> Zoll


 Te tudod hogy kell itt kiigazodni?


----------



## zoll1 (2011 Május 22)

*jó volt*

tetszett


----------



## rita811 (2011 Május 22)

Sokan vannak itt az oldalon


----------



## rita811 (2011 Május 22)

zoll1 írta:


> tetszett


 Mi?


----------



## rita811 (2011 Május 22)

)))))


----------



## zoll1 (2011 Május 22)

*igen*



rita811 írta:


> Te tudod hogy kell itt kiigazodni?



a különböző üzenetekre válaszolsz, ezzel gyűlnek a hozzászólásaid
üdv


----------



## zoll1 (2011 Május 22)

*megy ez nekünk*



rita811 írta:


> )))))



amint látom


----------



## rita811 (2011 Május 22)

Voxxel írta:


> Már nem kell sok!


 Nekem szerintem kell még sok!


----------



## rita811 (2011 Május 22)

Mennyi viccet mesélnek!


----------



## rita811 (2011 Május 22)

11


----------



## rita811 (2011 Május 22)

Hol lehet utána böngészgetni? Valaki megírná!! Köszi


----------



## rita811 (2011 Május 22)

Külön vannak a kategoriák?


----------



## rita811 (2011 Május 22)

Ki fogja írni, hogy állandó tag vagyok,


----------



## zoll1 (2011 Május 22)

*köszönöm a segítségedet*

remélem hamarosan belejövök


----------



## nandi80 (2011 Május 22)

Ok.


----------



## nandi80 (2011 Május 22)

f


----------



## nandi80 (2011 Május 22)

1


----------



## nandi80 (2011 Május 22)

1


----------



## nandi80 (2011 Május 22)

2


----------



## nandi80 (2011 Május 22)

3


----------



## nandi80 (2011 Május 22)

4


----------



## nandi80 (2011 Május 22)

5


----------



## nandi80 (2011 Május 22)

6


----------



## nandi80 (2011 Május 22)

7


----------



## nandi80 (2011 Május 22)

11


----------



## nandi80 (2011 Május 22)

12


----------



## nandi80 (2011 Május 22)

13


----------



## nandi80 (2011 Május 22)

xc


----------



## kotelezo (2011 Május 22)

Sziasztok!
Igen érdekes megoldás ez a 20 hozzászólás. Bár most épp nálatok találtam meg a Tüskevárt, amit le szeretnék tölteni. Egyébként Magyarországról írok, és kicsit vicces, hogy a világ másik feléig barangolok ezért a könyvért.
Mindenesetre sziasztok!
Abból baj nem lehet ugye?


----------



## kotelezo (2011 Május 22)

*tüskevár*

Ahogy látom a számolás a legnépszerűbb itt


----------



## nandi80 (2011 Május 22)

Nagyon érdekes egy megoldás és tényleg fura én pont ebben a cipőben járok!


----------



## nandi80 (2011 Május 22)

nem népszerű de egyszerű


----------



## kotelezo (2011 Május 22)

szóljak még hozzá? mit is? milyen idő van nálatok? itt esett


----------



## nandi80 (2011 Május 22)

soha nem érem el


----------



## kotelezo (2011 Május 22)

hatékony. csak nem a Tüskevárt keresed? Te is?


----------



## Kurcsi (2011 Május 22)

1


----------



## nandi80 (2011 Május 22)

nálunk semmi nem esett nagyon meleg volt


----------



## nandi80 (2011 Május 22)

nem teljesen tiszta ez az oldal nekem


----------



## kotelezo (2011 Május 22)

leizzad a kanadai szerver


----------



## nandi80 (2011 Május 22)

nem a tüskevárt keresem, hanem kottákat


----------



## nandi80 (2011 Május 22)

nálad is próblémás kicsit


----------



## kotelezo (2011 Május 22)

majd meglátjuk


----------



## kotelezo (2011 Május 22)

na de most komolyan, van valaki kanadából is?


----------



## nandi80 (2011 Május 22)

21 üzenetem van mostmár o.k. minden????


----------



## nandi80 (2011 Május 22)

biztos csak találd meg


----------



## kotelezo (2011 Május 22)

számolnák. de hol is tartok?


----------



## kotelezo (2011 Május 22)

nandi túlmentél!


----------



## kotelezo (2011 Május 22)

olvastad a 2 napot is?


----------



## kotelezo (2011 Május 22)

alakul


----------



## kotelezo (2011 Május 22)

12 egy tucat


----------



## kotelezo (2011 Május 22)

13 vagy mi


----------



## kotelezo (2011 Május 22)

ez itt a totó főnyeremény


----------



## kotelezo (2011 Május 22)

azért remélem nem sokan olvassátok


----------



## kotelezo (2011 Május 22)

16


----------



## kotelezo (2011 Május 22)

17 ez már majdnem helyezés


----------



## kotelezo (2011 Május 22)

18


----------



## kotelezo (2011 Május 22)

19 az már majdnem 20


----------



## kotelezo (2011 Május 22)

és és 20


----------



## pistiaraj2 (2011 Május 22)

1


----------



## pistiaraj2 (2011 Május 22)

2


----------



## pistiaraj2 (2011 Május 22)

3


----------



## pistiaraj2 (2011 Május 22)

4


----------



## pistiaraj2 (2011 Május 22)

5


----------



## pistiaraj2 (2011 Május 22)

6


----------



## pistiaraj2 (2011 Május 22)

7


----------



## pistiaraj2 (2011 Május 22)

8


----------



## pistiaraj2 (2011 Május 22)

9


----------



## pistiaraj2 (2011 Május 22)

10


----------



## pistiaraj2 (2011 Május 22)

11


----------



## pistiaraj2 (2011 Május 22)

12


----------



## pistiaraj2 (2011 Május 22)

13


----------



## pistiaraj2 (2011 Május 22)

14


----------



## pistiaraj2 (2011 Május 22)

15


----------



## pistiaraj2 (2011 Május 22)

16


----------



## pistiaraj2 (2011 Május 22)

17


----------



## pistiaraj2 (2011 Május 22)

18


----------



## pistiaraj2 (2011 Május 22)

19


----------



## pistiaraj2 (2011 Május 22)

20


----------



## pistiaraj2 (2011 Május 22)

21


----------



## MaxZ (2011 Május 22)

Na szóval


----------



## MaxZ (2011 Május 22)

Hogyha minden igaz EZ a 12. üzenetem...


----------



## MaxZ (2011 Május 22)

És ha jól számolom, ez a harmadik


----------



## MaxZ (2011 Május 22)

Jajj, azt elrontottam, tizenharmadikat akartam írni


----------



## MaxZ (2011 Május 22)

ez a tizen...ötödik?


----------



## MaxZ (2011 Május 22)

Igen, és ez a Tizenhatodik


----------



## MaxZ (2011 Május 22)

Na, de ez már a tizen hetedik


----------



## MaxZ (2011 Május 22)

bakker, egybe akartam írni, úgy hogy "Tizenhetedik"


----------



## MaxZ (2011 Május 22)

Jajj, ez már a Tizenkilencedik 
még egy hsz és tölthetek le


----------



## MaxZ (2011 Május 22)

Éééééés, itt a huszadik!!!

Köszönöm szépen!


----------



## Bob123 (2011 Május 22)

*1*

1


----------



## Bob123 (2011 Május 22)

*2*

2


----------



## Bob123 (2011 Május 22)

*3*

3


----------



## Bob123 (2011 Május 22)

*4*

4


----------



## Bob123 (2011 Május 22)

*5*

5


----------



## Bob123 (2011 Május 22)

*6*

6


----------



## Bob123 (2011 Május 22)

*7*

7


----------



## Bob123 (2011 Május 22)

*8*

8


----------



## Bob123 (2011 Május 22)

*9*

9


----------



## Bob123 (2011 Május 22)

*10*

10


----------



## Bob123 (2011 Május 22)

*11*

11


----------



## Bob123 (2011 Május 22)

*12*

12


----------



## Bob123 (2011 Május 22)

*13*

13


----------



## Bob123 (2011 Május 22)

*14*

14


----------



## Bob123 (2011 Május 22)

*15*

15


----------



## Bob123 (2011 Május 22)

*16*

16


----------



## Bob123 (2011 Május 22)

*17*

17


----------



## Bob123 (2011 Május 22)

*18*

18


----------



## Bob123 (2011 Május 22)

*19*

19


----------



## Bob123 (2011 Május 22)

*20*

20


----------



## Pannimo (2011 Május 23)

áá olyan jó ez az oldal,köszi


----------



## Pannimo (2011 Május 23)

19


----------



## Pannimo (2011 Május 23)

és egy gyors 20


----------



## Casp3r (2011 Május 23)

hmm


----------



## kicsikata71 (2011 Május 23)

szép jó reggelt


----------



## kicsikata71 (2011 Május 23)

remélem nekem jól sikerül


----------



## kicsikata71 (2011 Május 23)

rengeteg munka vár és nagyon hosszú lesz


----------



## kicsikata71 (2011 Május 23)

férjem éjjel végre hazaér  főzök neki finomat


----------



## kicsikata71 (2011 Május 23)

mindenkinek kellemes napot kívánok


----------



## farkas133 (2011 Május 23)

Ezt a 20 -as korlátozást nagy ökörségnek tartom.

Azért,hogy aktiv tagja legyél egy közösségnek.

Tagja vagyok egy közösségnek :
Itt zenéket szerkesztünk ehez a nagyszerű játékhoz.

A letöltéshez pedig elég egy regisztráció.

Nem értem miért kell 20 -szor valamilyen ökörséget beirni.


----------



## farkas133 (2011 Május 23)

fel


----------



## farkas133 (2011 Május 23)

1


----------



## jencikekgb (2011 Május 23)

21


----------



## jencikekgb (2011 Május 23)

biztos van értelme a 20 hsz.-nek


----------



## jencikekgb (2011 Május 23)

3


----------



## jencikekgb (2011 Május 23)

4


----------



## jencikekgb (2011 Május 23)

5


----------



## jencikekgb (2011 Május 23)

:d


----------



## jencikekgb (2011 Május 23)

6


----------



## jencikekgb (2011 Május 23)

ma


----------



## jencikekgb (2011 Május 23)

illetve


----------



## jencikekgb (2011 Május 23)

most


----------



## jencikekgb (2011 Május 23)

csinálom


----------



## jencikekgb (2011 Május 23)

a


----------



## jencikekgb (2011 Május 23)

húsz


----------



## jencikekgb (2011 Május 23)

hozzá


----------



## jencikekgb (2011 Május 23)

szólást


----------



## jencikekgb (2011 Május 23)

biztos


----------



## jencikekgb (2011 Május 23)

van


----------



## jencikekgb (2011 Május 23)

a fórumnak


----------



## jencikekgb (2011 Május 23)

sok


----------



## jencikekgb (2011 Május 23)

felesleges


----------



## jencikekgb (2011 Május 23)

tárhelye


----------



## jencikekgb (2011 Május 23)

, hogy


----------



## jencikekgb (2011 Május 23)

ilyen


----------



## jencikekgb (2011 Május 23)

feltételeket


----------



## jencikekgb (2011 Május 23)

szab


----------



## brigitta1973 (2011 Május 23)

Köszönöm a segítséget.

Nem lehet megmenteni valakit, hacsak ő nem akarja.


----------



## piros55 (2011 Május 23)

*Hali !*


----------



## takarito (2011 Május 23)

Jó reggelt!


----------



## takarito (2011 Május 23)

Hova lett az előző üzenet?


----------



## barbiep (2011 Május 23)

*hozzászólás*

1. hozzászólás


----------



## barbiep (2011 Május 23)

*hsz.*

2. hsz


----------



## barbiep (2011 Május 23)

3. hsz


----------



## barbiep (2011 Május 23)

4. hsz


----------



## barbiep (2011 Május 23)

5.hsz


----------



## barbiep (2011 Május 23)

6. hsz


----------



## barbiep (2011 Május 23)

*hsz*

7. hsz


----------



## barbiep (2011 Május 23)

8. hsz


----------



## barbiep (2011 Május 23)

9. hsz


----------



## barbiep (2011 Május 23)

10. hsz


----------



## barbiep (2011 Május 23)

11. hsz.


----------



## barbiep (2011 Május 23)

12. hsz


----------



## barbiep (2011 Május 23)

13. hsz


----------



## barbiep (2011 Május 23)

14 hsz.


----------



## szamaju (2011 Május 23)

1


----------



## szamaju (2011 Május 23)

2


----------



## szamaju (2011 Május 23)

3


----------



## szamaju (2011 Május 23)

4


----------



## szamaju (2011 Május 23)

5


----------



## szamaju (2011 Május 23)

6


----------



## szamaju (2011 Május 23)

7


----------



## szamaju (2011 Május 23)

8


----------



## szamaju (2011 Május 23)

9


----------



## barbiep (2011 Május 23)

15. hsz


----------



## szamaju (2011 Május 23)

10


----------



## szamaju (2011 Május 23)

11


----------



## szamaju (2011 Május 23)

12


----------



## barbiep (2011 Május 23)

16


----------



## szamaju (2011 Május 23)

13


----------



## barbiep (2011 Május 23)

17


----------



## szamaju (2011 Május 23)

14


----------



## szamaju (2011 Május 23)

15


----------



## barbiep (2011 Május 23)

18


----------



## szamaju (2011 Május 23)

16


----------



## szamaju (2011 Május 23)

17


----------



## barbiep (2011 Május 23)

19


----------



## szamaju (2011 Május 23)

18


----------



## barbiep (2011 Május 23)

20


----------



## szamaju (2011 Május 23)

19


----------



## szamaju (2011 Május 23)

20


----------



## barbiep (2011 Május 23)

*21*

21


----------



## Andie246 (2011 Május 23)

hello


----------



## Jonny71 (2011 Május 23)

sziasztok, új vagyok, most ismerkedem az oldallal, eddig nagyon pozitív véleményem van, klassz, hogy így együtt van mindenki...


----------



## tomtm12 (2011 Május 23)

Hali


----------



## Andie246 (2011 Május 23)

2


----------



## Andie246 (2011 Május 23)

3


----------



## tomtm12 (2011 Május 23)

12


----------



## Jonny71 (2011 Május 23)

így lehet összeszedni a 20 hozzászólást...
[...]


----------



## Andie246 (2011 Május 23)

4


----------



## tomtm12 (2011 Május 23)

11


----------



## tomtm12 (2011 Május 23)

10


----------



## Beaudenoir (2011 Május 23)

KÖSZÖNÖM  Nagyszerű lehetőség!



Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


----------



## Andie246 (2011 Május 23)

5


----------



## tomtm12 (2011 Május 23)

9


----------



## Jonny71 (2011 Május 23)

*3*


----------



## Andie246 (2011 Május 23)

jáj


----------



## Andie246 (2011 Május 23)

ez már nagyon uncsi


----------



## Jonny71 (2011 Május 23)

4


----------



## Beaudenoir (2011 Május 23)

Második gyors üzenet.


----------



## Jonny71 (2011 Május 23)

hát akkor beszélgessünk...


----------



## Andie246 (2011 Május 23)

.....


----------



## Andie246 (2011 Május 23)

nagyon remélem, hogy ezek után már le tudom majd tölteni azt a könyvet, amiért felregisztráltam ide....


----------



## Jonny71 (2011 Május 23)

hát igen...


----------



## Andie246 (2011 Május 23)

pontpontpon


----------



## Jonny71 (2011 Május 23)

én meg a zenei alapokért...


----------



## Andie246 (2011 Május 23)

Te is letöltés miatt szenvedsz itt?


----------



## karvali (2011 Május 23)

hurrá


----------



## Jonny71 (2011 Május 23)

Neked mindjárt meg van


----------



## Andie246 (2011 Május 23)

jahm, értem


----------



## karvali (2011 Május 23)

kezdődik


----------



## Jonny71 (2011 Május 23)

9


----------



## Andie246 (2011 Május 23)

Nekem is...szerencsére


----------



## karvali (2011 Május 23)

a nyár


----------



## Jonny71 (2011 Május 23)

...


----------



## karvali (2011 Május 23)

még


----------



## Jonny71 (2011 Május 23)

már csak 10 kell


----------



## Andie246 (2011 Május 23)

.


----------



## karvali (2011 Május 23)

15


----------



## Jonny71 (2011 Május 23)

ki miért van itt?


----------



## karvali (2011 Május 23)

van


----------



## Andie246 (2011 Május 23)

hajrá


----------



## Jonny71 (2011 Május 23)

én zenei alapokat szeretnék letölteni


----------



## karvali (2011 Május 23)

hátra


----------



## Beaudenoir (2011 Május 23)

3.


----------



## karvali (2011 Május 23)

sok sikert


----------



## Andie246 (2011 Május 23)

én komolyan mérges leszek, ha ezek után se fog működni....


----------



## Jonny71 (2011 Május 23)

köszi


----------



## karvali (2011 Május 23)

a zenei


----------



## Andie246 (2011 Május 23)

le szeretném tölteni Umberto Eco - Hogyan írjunk szakdolgozatot könyvét


----------



## karvali (2011 Május 23)

alapokhoz


----------



## Jonny71 (2011 Május 23)

azt azért írd meg, hogy sikerült-e Andie246!


----------



## Beaudenoir (2011 Május 23)

4. nézzük rózsaszin szemüvegen át a dolgot


----------



## Jonny71 (2011 Május 23)

jó?


----------



## karvali (2011 Május 23)

hajrá


----------



## Jonny71 (2011 Május 23)

Hangokba zárva (X-faktor dal...)


----------



## karvali (2011 Május 23)

nem láttam x factort


----------



## Jonny71 (2011 Május 23)

18


----------



## Andie246 (2011 Május 23)

Még mindig nem jó, pedig már megvan a 20!


----------



## Jonny71 (2011 Május 23)

karácsonykor volt


----------



## Beaudenoir (2011 Május 23)

5. és már csak 4x ennyi kell.


----------



## karvali (2011 Május 23)

hál Istennek


----------



## Andie246 (2011 Május 23)

Wááá :s


----------



## Jonny71 (2011 Május 23)

most látom, hogy Te nem budapesti vagy Karvali...


----------



## karvali (2011 Május 23)

ha elérted várnod kell egy kicsit a szerverre


----------



## Andie246 (2011 Május 23)

Valakinek sikerült?


----------



## Jonny71 (2011 Május 23)

na akkor most én is megpróbálom...


----------



## karvali (2011 Május 23)

jajaj, nem nem


----------



## Jonny71 (2011 Május 23)

ok


----------



## karvali (2011 Május 23)

gyerünk


----------



## bencec (2011 Május 23)

köszönöm, hogy itt lehetek


----------



## karvali (2011 Május 23)

már csak 4


----------



## tomtm12 (2011 Május 23)

8


----------



## karvali (2011 Május 23)

üdv neked


----------



## bencec (2011 Május 23)

ja és sziasztok


----------



## karvali (2011 Május 23)

mindjárt vége


----------



## karvali (2011 Május 23)

végre


----------



## bencec (2011 Május 23)

üdv nektek is


----------



## Jonny71 (2011 Május 23)

hát nekem se engedi


----------



## tomtm12 (2011 Május 23)

7


----------



## karvali (2011 Május 23)

pá


----------



## tomtm12 (2011 Május 23)

6


----------



## tomtm12 (2011 Május 23)

5


----------



## Jonny71 (2011 Május 23)

valaki tudja, hogy mennyit kell várni a 20 hozzászólás után a letöltéshez?


----------



## bencec (2011 Május 23)

a 20 után nem engedi?


----------



## Jonny71 (2011 Május 23)

nem


----------



## tomtm12 (2011 Május 23)

4


----------



## Andie246 (2011 Május 23)

Nekem sem még mindig....bassz...most kell még várni 2 napot?! Pedig már mikor regisztráltam...


----------



## Jonny71 (2011 Május 23)

vagy _*még *_nem


----------



## tomtm12 (2011 Május 23)

3


----------



## Beaudenoir (2011 Május 23)

6. oléoléoléoléolé ...


----------



## tomtm12 (2011 Május 23)

2


----------



## Jonny71 (2011 Május 23)

valaki HELP


----------



## tomtm12 (2011 Május 23)

1


----------



## Jonny71 (2011 Május 23)

de régi tag meg biztos, hogy nem fordul meg itt...


----------



## Jonny71 (2011 Május 23)

hát akkor várunk...


----------



## Beaudenoir (2011 Május 23)

7. apró lépés az embernek de hosszú lépés nekem! Vagy mi.


----------



## Jonny71 (2011 Május 23)

ja!


----------



## tomtm12 (2011 Május 23)




----------



## tomtm12 (2011 Május 23)




----------



## tomtm12 (2011 Május 23)




----------



## Andie246 (2011 Május 23)

Írtam egy probléma fórumba...kivi leszek mit írnak vissza...


----------



## tomtm12 (2011 Május 23)

Mindenki letöltés miatt jár erre


----------



## tomtm12 (2011 Május 23)

Ez egy hozzászólás


----------



## Beaudenoir (2011 Május 23)

8. közben azért ne feledjetek el dobni valami biztató hírt ha MÉGIS sikerülne tölteni a 20adik hozzábeszélés után.


----------



## bencec (2011 Május 23)

*Minimum 20 hozzászólás és legalább 2 napos regisztráció szükséges az oldal megtekintéséhez, vagy a funkció használatához*


----------



## tomtm12 (2011 Május 23)

Meg még egy a biztonság kedvéért


----------



## bencec (2011 Május 23)

gondolom mostmár csak a 2 napot kell kivárni


----------



## tomtm12 (2011 Május 23)

-> bencec

Akkor még 15 barátom


----------



## Beaudenoir (2011 Május 23)

9. huhuhuhú!


----------



## bencec (2011 Május 23)

vagy azt sem?


----------



## bencec (2011 Május 23)

igen, már nem kell sok


----------



## Mutty (2011 Május 23)

Sziasztok!


----------



## bencec (2011 Május 23)

na még egy pár


----------



## bencec (2011 Május 23)

szia mutty


----------



## bencec (2011 Május 23)

bocsi, Mutty


----------



## bencec (2011 Május 23)

túl vagyok a felén


----------



## bencec (2011 Május 23)

de ki az aki ezt kitalálta?


----------



## bencec (2011 Május 23)

annak beállítanám, hogy csak 1000000000000000 hsz után tudjon tölteni


----------



## bencec (2011 Május 23)

és ugyanennyi napot kelljen várni


----------



## bencec (2011 Május 23)

3/4-én túl vagyok


----------



## Beaudenoir (2011 Május 23)

_*"Minimum 20 hozzászólás és legalább 2 napos regisztráció szükséges az oldal megtekintéséhez, vagy a funkció használatához"
*Oh damn... _


----------



## bencec (2011 Május 23)

mo-n is ilyen lassú a net?


----------



## bencec (2011 Május 23)

remélem most elmegy


----------



## bencec (2011 Május 23)

siker előtt álok


----------



## bencec (2011 Május 23)

már csak 47, és fél óra


----------



## Beaudenoir (2011 Május 23)

Igen sajnos
Te honnan írsz pontosan?



bencec írta:


> mo-n is ilyen lassú a net?


----------



## magick69 (2011 Május 23)

Szörnyű, hogy ilyen hozzászólások vannak itt:-(((((


----------



## Beaudenoir (2011 Május 23)

12ik üzenet!!!


----------



## Beaudenoir (2011 Május 23)

*13*


----------



## Jonny71 (2011 Május 23)

egy jó hír: ne adjátok fel a reményt, megvolt a 20. hozzászólásom, vártam kb 1 órát, és le tudok tölteni!!!


----------



## Beaudenoir (2011 Május 23)

14:-( és még két nap


----------



## Beaudenoir (2011 Május 23)

Jonny71 írta:


> egy jó hír: ne adjátok fel a reményt, megvolt a 20. hozzászólásom, vártam kb 1 órát, és le tudok tölteni!!!




HURRÁ!!!!!!!!!!!! 
Ezek szerint csak lassan frissül a rendszer.


----------



## Beaudenoir (2011 Május 23)

16


----------



## Jonny71 (2011 Május 23)

Beaudenoir írta:


> HURRÁ!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Ezek szerint csak lassan frissül a rendszer.



Így van!


----------



## Beaudenoir (2011 Május 23)

17  és már nincs sok hátra!


----------



## Beaudenoir (2011 Május 23)

18 :_)


----------



## Beaudenoir (2011 Május 23)

19!!!


----------



## Beaudenoir (2011 Május 23)

*ÉÉÉÉÉÉÉs megvan a 20!!!! *


----------



## Andie246 (2011 Május 23)

Nekem is összejött, csak várni kell!


----------



## moll (2011 Május 23)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


 szia


----------



## mtomy89 (2011 Május 23)

*üdvözlet*

üdvözlet mindenkinek!


----------



## mtomy89 (2011 Május 23)

én új vagyok a a honlapon


----------



## mtomy89 (2011 Május 23)

és most épp azon


----------



## mtomy89 (2011 Május 23)

vagyok


----------



## mtomy89 (2011 Május 23)

hogy összegyüjtsem


----------



## mtomy89 (2011 Május 23)

az elegendö


----------



## mtomy89 (2011 Május 23)

20


----------



## mtomy89 (2011 Május 23)

hozzászólást


----------



## mtomy89 (2011 Május 23)

ez még csak


----------



## mtomy89 (2011 Május 23)

10


----------



## mtomy89 (2011 Május 23)

na de


----------



## mtomy89 (2011 Május 23)

nem baj


----------



## mtomy89 (2011 Május 23)

mindjärt


----------



## mtomy89 (2011 Május 23)

meglesz


----------



## mtomy89 (2011 Május 23)

a


----------



## mtomy89 (2011 Május 23)

huszadik


----------



## mtomy89 (2011 Május 23)

is


----------



## mtomy89 (2011 Május 23)




----------



## mtomy89 (2011 Május 23)

...


----------



## mtomy89 (2011 Május 23)

na-na-naaaa


----------



## mtomy89 (2011 Május 23)

yesss-ez mär 21


----------



## mtomy89 (2011 Május 23)

22


----------



## rita811 (2011 Május 23)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


 Mikor tudom , hogy már megvan a 20?


----------



## lesliep (2011 Május 23)

20


----------



## lesliep (2011 Május 23)

19


----------



## lesliep (2011 Május 23)

18


----------



## lesliep (2011 Május 23)

17


----------



## lesliep (2011 Május 23)

16


----------



## lesliep (2011 Május 23)

15


----------



## lesliep (2011 Május 23)

14


----------



## lesliep (2011 Május 23)

13


----------



## lesliep (2011 Május 23)

12


----------



## lesliep (2011 Május 23)

11


----------



## lesliep (2011 Május 23)

10


----------



## lesliep (2011 Május 23)

09


----------



## lesliep (2011 Május 23)

08


----------



## lesliep (2011 Május 23)

07


----------



## lesliep (2011 Május 23)

06


----------



## lesliep (2011 Május 23)

05


----------



## lesliep (2011 Május 23)

04


----------



## lesliep (2011 Május 23)

03


----------



## lesliep (2011 Május 23)

02


----------



## lesliep (2011 Május 23)

01


----------



## lesliep (2011 Május 23)

00


----------



## Danzig (2011 Május 23)

20


----------



## bebetti (2011 Május 23)

Sziasztok!

Jöttem hozzászólást gyűjtögetni!


Minden kedves fórumozót (és a nem kedveseket is) szeretettel üdvözlök. 

B.


----------



## Danzig (2011 Május 23)

19


----------



## Danzig (2011 Május 23)

18


----------



## Danzig (2011 Május 23)

17


----------



## Danzig (2011 Május 23)

16


----------



## kopcos (2011 Május 23)

Köszike 


Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


----------



## kopcos (2011 Május 23)

1


----------



## Danzig (2011 Május 23)

15


----------



## kopcos (2011 Május 23)

2


----------



## kopcos (2011 Május 23)

3


----------



## kopcos (2011 Május 23)

4


----------



## kopcos (2011 Május 23)

5


----------



## kopcos (2011 Május 23)

6


----------



## kopcos (2011 Május 23)

7


----------



## kopcos (2011 Május 23)

8


----------



## kopcos (2011 Május 23)

9


----------



## kopcos (2011 Május 23)

10


----------



## kopcos (2011 Május 23)

11


----------



## kopcos (2011 Május 23)

12


----------



## kopcos (2011 Május 23)

13


----------



## kopcos (2011 Május 23)

14


----------



## kopcos (2011 Május 23)

15


----------



## kopcos (2011 Május 23)

16


----------



## kopcos (2011 Május 23)

17


----------



## kopcos (2011 Május 23)

:..:




Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


----------



## kopcos (2011 Május 23)

18


----------



## Danzig (2011 Május 23)

14


----------



## Danzig (2011 Május 23)

13


----------



## Danzig (2011 Május 23)

12


----------



## Danzig (2011 Május 23)

11


----------



## Danzig (2011 Május 23)

10


----------



## Danzig (2011 Május 23)

9


----------



## kido.resuri (2011 Május 23)

Helló mindenkinek!


----------



## Nita09 (2011 Május 23)

Halihó!


----------



## Scabbers (2011 Május 23)

ez ez


----------



## Scabbers (2011 Május 23)

3 ez


----------



## Scabbers (2011 Május 23)

4 ez


----------



## Scabbers (2011 Május 23)

5 ez


----------



## Scabbers (2011 Május 23)

6 ez


----------



## Scabbers (2011 Május 23)

7


----------



## Scabbers (2011 Május 23)

8


----------



## Scabbers (2011 Május 23)

9


----------



## Scabbers (2011 Május 23)

10


----------



## Lindi30 (2011 Május 23)

Hahpihe


----------



## Scabbers (2011 Május 23)

11


----------



## Scabbers (2011 Május 23)

12


----------



## Scabbers (2011 Május 23)

13


----------



## Scabbers (2011 Május 23)

14


----------



## Scabbers (2011 Május 23)

15


----------



## Scabbers (2011 Május 23)

16


----------



## Scabbers (2011 Május 23)

17


----------



## Scabbers (2011 Május 23)

18


----------



## Scabbers (2011 Május 23)

19


----------



## Scabbers (2011 Május 23)

20


----------



## uracs (2011 Május 23)

*Hello....*



Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg




Eredetileg egy - két angol nyelvű pdf - et szerettem volna letölteni - az angol tudásom fejlesztése érdekében - de ha már itt vagyok, esetleg adhatnátok tippet, milyen lehetőségek vannak kinti munkavállaláshoz....
Milyen oldalakon lehet keresgélni, stb.

Üdvözlettel: Uracs László


----------



## hjigsmed (2011 Május 23)

durcy írta:


> Nagyon segitö kész vagy de ilyen egy jó moderator.kiss


Így van, köszönjük!


----------



## fhmarcsi (2011 Május 23)

Hello


----------



## fhmarcsi (2011 Május 23)

1


----------



## fhmarcsi (2011 Május 23)

2


----------



## fhmarcsi (2011 Május 23)




----------



## fhmarcsi (2011 Május 23)

3


----------



## fhmarcsi (2011 Május 23)

4


----------



## fhmarcsi (2011 Május 23)

5


----------



## fhmarcsi (2011 Május 23)

6


----------



## fhmarcsi (2011 Május 23)

7


----------



## fhmarcsi (2011 Május 23)

8


----------



## fhmarcsi (2011 Május 23)

9


----------



## fhmarcsi (2011 Május 23)

10


----------



## fhmarcsi (2011 Május 23)

11


----------



## fhmarcsi (2011 Május 23)

12


----------



## fhmarcsi (2011 Május 23)

13


----------



## fhmarcsi (2011 Május 23)

14


----------



## fhmarcsi (2011 Május 23)

15


----------



## fhmarcsi (2011 Május 23)

:..:Megvan a 20!


----------



## aner (2011 Május 23)

sziasztok


----------



## Totya85 (2011 Május 23)

hali


----------



## Totya85 (2011 Május 23)

2


----------



## Totya85 (2011 Május 23)

3


----------



## Totya85 (2011 Május 23)

4, azért valaki elárulhatná erre miért van szükség


----------



## Totya85 (2011 Május 23)

5, nem kötözködés...csupán érdekelne miért van ez a 20 hozzászólásos cucc....télleg nem értem


----------



## Totya85 (2011 Május 23)

6


----------



## Totya85 (2011 Május 23)

7


----------



## Totya85 (2011 Május 23)

8


----------



## Totya85 (2011 Május 23)

9


----------



## Totya85 (2011 Május 23)

10


----------



## Totya85 (2011 Május 23)

11


----------



## Totya85 (2011 Május 23)

12


----------



## Totya85 (2011 Május 23)

13


----------



## Totya85 (2011 Május 23)

14


----------



## Totya85 (2011 Május 23)

15


----------



## Totya85 (2011 Május 23)

16


----------



## Totya85 (2011 Május 23)

17


----------



## Totya85 (2011 Május 23)

18


----------



## Totya85 (2011 Május 23)

19


----------



## Totya85 (2011 Május 23)

20, ééééééés MEGVAAAN !


----------



## Totya85 (2011 Május 23)

:d


----------



## Totya85 (2011 Május 23)




----------



## vikyra22 (2011 Május 23)

sziasztok


----------



## varrrga (2011 Május 24)

köszönö


----------



## varrrga (2011 Május 24)

üdv


----------



## varrrga (2011 Május 24)

fsdf


----------



## varrrga (2011 Május 24)

lassú


----------



## varrrga (2011 Május 24)

ötödik


----------



## varrrga (2011 Május 24)

hatodik


----------



## varrrga (2011 Május 24)

hetedik


----------



## varrrga (2011 Május 24)

nyolcadik


----------



## varrrga (2011 Május 24)

kilencedik


----------



## varrrga (2011 Május 24)

tizedik


----------



## varrrga (2011 Május 24)

tizenegyedik


----------



## varrrga (2011 Május 24)

tizenkettedik


----------



## varrrga (2011 Május 24)

tizenharmadik


----------



## varrrga (2011 Május 24)

tizennegyedik


----------



## varrrga (2011 Május 24)

tizenötödik


----------



## varrrga (2011 Május 24)

tizenhatodik


----------



## varrrga (2011 Május 24)

tizenhetedik


----------



## varrrga (2011 Május 24)

tizennyolcadik


----------



## varrrga (2011 Május 24)

tizenkilencedik


----------



## varrrga (2011 Május 24)

juhúúúúúúúúú huszadik


----------



## varrrga (2011 Május 24)

huszonegy


----------



## varrrga (2011 Május 24)

huszonkettő


----------



## varrrga (2011 Május 24)

nem értem


----------



## Fredgar (2011 Május 24)

1


----------



## Fredgar (2011 Május 24)

2


----------



## Fredgar (2011 Május 24)

3


----------



## Fredgar (2011 Május 24)

4


----------



## varrrga (2011 Május 24)

nem értem


----------



## varrrga (2011 Május 24)

már rég megvan a húsz üzenet


----------



## varrrga (2011 Május 24)

halló


----------



## varrrga (2011 Május 24)

hhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## perla1 (2011 Május 24)

1


----------



## perla1 (2011 Május 24)

3


----------



## perla1 (2011 Május 24)

4


----------



## perla1 (2011 Május 24)

5


----------



## perla1 (2011 Május 24)

6


----------



## perla1 (2011 Május 24)

a


----------



## perla1 (2011 Május 24)

b


----------



## perla1 (2011 Május 24)

fg


----------



## perla1 (2011 Május 24)

jjgdskgsdlgkewxfys


----------



## perla1 (2011 Május 24)

kkk


----------



## perla1 (2011 Május 24)

iu


----------



## perla1 (2011 Május 24)

kj


----------



## perla1 (2011 Május 24)

nhg


----------



## perla1 (2011 Május 24)

lkjh


----------



## perla1 (2011 Május 24)

kjhztrfu


----------



## Fredgar (2011 Május 24)

5


----------



## perla1 (2011 Május 24)

jhgzftzdfg


----------



## perla1 (2011 Május 24)

okhgweitokmdnbugh


----------



## perla1 (2011 Május 24)

llhigdfghjo98765d


----------



## perla1 (2011 Május 24)

lpiusxckjhgfyxcvbnm,


----------



## perla1 (2011 Május 24)

ortz


----------



## Fredgar (2011 Május 24)

6


----------



## Fredgar (2011 Május 24)

7


----------



## tracker (2011 Május 24)

S


----------



## tracker (2011 Május 24)

z


----------



## tracker (2011 Május 24)

i


----------



## tracker (2011 Május 24)

a


----------



## tracker (2011 Május 24)

s


----------



## tracker (2011 Május 24)

zt


----------



## tracker (2011 Május 24)

o


----------



## tracker (2011 Május 24)

k


----------



## tracker (2011 Május 24)

!


----------



## tracker (2011 Május 24)

!!


----------



## tracker (2011 Május 24)

J


----------



## tracker (2011 Május 24)

ó


----------



## tracker (2011 Május 24)

itt


----------



## tracker (2011 Május 24)

le


----------



## tracker (2011 Május 24)

nn


----------



## tracker (2011 Május 24)

i!


----------



## tracker (2011 Május 24)

szeretlek


----------



## tracker (2011 Május 24)

titeket


----------



## tracker (2011 Május 24)

!!!


----------



## tracker (2011 Május 24)

tényleg


----------



## tracker (2011 Május 24)




----------



## tewe (2011 Május 24)

8


----------



## tewe (2011 Május 24)




----------



## tewe (2011 Május 24)

ennek mi értelme van?


----------



## tewe (2011 Május 24)

:..:kiss:..:


----------



## tewe (2011 Május 24)

:12:


----------



## tewe (2011 Május 24)

\\m/


----------



## tewe (2011 Május 24)

:``:


----------



## tewe (2011 Május 24)

:9:


----------



## tewe (2011 Május 24)




----------



## tewe (2011 Május 24)

:111:


----------



## tewe (2011 Május 24)

:18:


----------



## tewe (2011 Május 24)

:19:


----------



## tewe (2011 Május 24)

:20:


----------



## Danzig (2011 Május 24)

8


----------



## Danzig (2011 Május 24)

7


----------



## Danzig (2011 Május 24)

8


----------



## Danzig (2011 Május 24)

5


----------



## Troyci (2011 Május 24)

20


----------



## Troyci (2011 Május 24)

19


----------



## Troyci (2011 Május 24)

18


----------



## Troyci (2011 Május 24)

17


----------



## Troyci (2011 Május 24)

16


----------



## Troyci (2011 Május 24)

15


----------



## Troyci (2011 Május 24)

14


----------



## Troyci (2011 Május 24)

13


----------



## Troyci (2011 Május 24)

12


----------



## Troyci (2011 Május 24)

11


----------



## Troyci (2011 Május 24)

10


----------



## Troyci (2011 Május 24)

9


----------



## Troyci (2011 Május 24)

8


----------



## Troyci (2011 Május 24)

7


----------



## Troyci (2011 Május 24)

6


----------



## Troyci (2011 Május 24)

5


----------



## Troyci (2011 Május 24)

4


----------



## Danzig (2011 Május 24)

4


----------



## Troyci (2011 Május 24)

3


----------



## Troyci (2011 Május 24)

2


----------



## Troyci (2011 Május 24)

1


----------



## Troyci (2011 Május 24)

0


----------



## Troyci (2011 Május 24)

-1


----------



## Troyci (2011 Május 24)

-2


----------



## szandal (2011 Május 24)

15719. oldal


----------



## Roliepolie (2011 Május 24)

a


----------



## Roliepolie (2011 Május 24)

d


----------



## Roliepolie (2011 Május 24)

e


----------



## Roliepolie (2011 Május 24)

f


----------



## Roliepolie (2011 Május 24)

g


----------



## Roliepolie (2011 Május 24)

h


----------



## Roliepolie (2011 Május 24)

i


----------



## Roliepolie (2011 Május 24)

j


----------



## Roliepolie (2011 Május 24)

k


----------



## Roliepolie (2011 Május 24)

b


----------



## Roliepolie (2011 Május 24)

c


----------



## Roliepolie (2011 Május 24)

l


----------



## Roliepolie (2011 Május 24)

m


----------



## Roliepolie (2011 Május 24)

n


----------



## Roliepolie (2011 Május 24)

o


----------



## Roliepolie (2011 Május 24)

p


----------



## Roliepolie (2011 Május 24)

q


----------



## Roliepolie (2011 Május 24)

r


----------



## Roliepolie (2011 Május 24)

s


----------



## Roliepolie (2011 Május 24)

t


----------



## Danzig (2011 Május 24)

4


----------



## Danzig (2011 Május 24)

3


----------



## Danzig (2011 Május 24)

2


----------



## Danzig (2011 Május 24)

1


----------



## Danzig (2011 Május 24)

Még mindig nem tudok letölteni ebookot.. vajon miért?


----------



## hbarbie (2011 Május 24)

Ma is sziasztok!


----------



## hbarbie (2011 Május 24)

Már értem a 20-at!


----------



## hbarbie (2011 Május 24)

Én jól félreértettem a 20-at.


----------



## hbarbie (2011 Május 24)

16


----------



## hbarbie (2011 Május 24)

1


----------



## hbarbie (2011 Május 24)

fjdshgjkshdgjklshjklghsdjklg


----------



## hbarbie (2011 Május 24)

d


----------



## hbarbie (2011 Május 24)

gfsdhgfsd


----------



## hbarbie (2011 Május 24)

fasfasdfsdfsdfasfasf


----------



## hbarbie (2011 Május 24)

gfsdfsdhgfsdf


----------



## hbarbie (2011 Május 24)

gjdfjgkldjfgkljdfklgjkl


----------



## Aknelez (2011 Május 24)

*Hozzászólás*

Igen, 20 hozzászólást szeretnék.
És köszönni is.


----------



## Aknelez (2011 Május 24)

Erre több okom is van.


----------



## Aknelez (2011 Május 24)

Persze nem húsz, e több.


----------



## Aknelez (2011 Május 24)

Kezdjük az elsővel


----------



## Aknelez (2011 Május 24)

(vajon ez is számolódik?)


----------



## Aknelez (2011 Május 24)

Igen, nagyszerű


----------



## Aknelez (2011 Május 24)

Szóval az első indok


----------



## Aknelez (2011 Május 24)

hogy élnek rokonaim Kanadában


----------



## Aknelez (2011 Május 24)

Calgaryban


----------



## Aknelez (2011 Május 24)

A második indok


----------



## Aknelez (2011 Május 24)

hogy találtam itt olyasmit


----------



## hbarbie (2011 Május 24)

ffghfghfhgfghfhg


----------



## Aknelez (2011 Május 24)

amit szeretnék letölteni


----------



## Aknelez (2011 Május 24)

mert itt megvan


----------



## Aknelez (2011 Május 24)

Laura Ingalls Wilder


----------



## Aknelez (2011 Május 24)

Kicsi ház sorozatának


----------



## Aknelez (2011 Május 24)

elektronikus könyv formájában


----------



## Aknelez (2011 Május 24)

néhány része


----------



## Aknelez (2011 Május 24)

melynek letöltéséhez


----------



## Aknelez (2011 Május 24)

elvileg (!!!!!!!)


----------



## Aknelez (2011 Május 24)

már csak ez a hozzászólásom kell. Hát mindjárt kiderül


----------



## Aknelez (2011 Május 24)

:s


----------



## synar64 (2011 Május 24)

Most vagyok itt először.


----------



## synar64 (2011 Május 24)

Üdv mindenkinek Pécsről!


----------



## synar64 (2011 Május 24)

Nagyon kíváncsi vagyok az oldalra.


----------



## synar64 (2011 Május 24)

köszönöm a lehetőséget!


----------



## synar64 (2011 Május 24)

Örülök, hogy csatlakozhatom.


----------



## synar64 (2011 Május 24)




----------



## synar64 (2011 Május 24)




----------



## synar64 (2011 Május 24)

×)


----------



## synar64 (2011 Május 24)

˝)


----------



## synar64 (2011 Május 24)

10


----------



## synar64 (2011 Május 24)

még10


----------



## synar64 (2011 Május 24)

20mpt


----------



## synar64 (2011 Május 24)

kell


----------



## synar64 (2011 Május 24)

kivárni


----------



## synar64 (2011 Május 24)

de meglesz az


----------



## synar64 (2011 Május 24)

sok lesz így


----------



## synar64 (2011 Május 24)

az értelmes


----------



## synar64 (2011 Május 24)

hozzászólás


----------



## synar64 (2011 Május 24)

de lassan


----------



## synar64 (2011 Május 24)

csak összejön


----------



## synar64 (2011 Május 24)

köszönöm a lehetőséget


----------



## synar64 (2011 Május 24)

és mégegy


----------



## Lindi30 (2011 Május 24)




----------



## musicalfan (2011 Május 24)

1000


----------



## musicalfan (2011 Május 24)

jelen


----------



## musicalfan (2011 Május 24)

itt vagyok


----------



## petro82 (2011 Május 24)

kösz


----------



## iquita (2011 Május 24)

Köszönöm


----------



## petro82 (2011 Május 24)

a barca nyer


----------



## petro82 (2011 Május 24)

ethh ze5


----------



## petro82 (2011 Május 24)

mizu van?


----------



## petro82 (2011 Május 24)

köszi


----------



## petro82 (2011 Május 24)

de sok hozzászolás kell


----------



## petro82 (2011 Május 24)

na még12


----------



## petro82 (2011 Május 24)

9.szhozászolás


----------



## petro82 (2011 Május 24)

én nem haladok sehova de miért


----------



## petro82 (2011 Május 24)

jó már nektek gyülik a hozászolás


----------



## petro82 (2011 Május 24)

elöször én is elszámoltam


----------



## petro82 (2011 Május 24)

de miért kell hozzászolni?


----------



## petro82 (2011 Május 24)

a számois számitanak


----------



## petro82 (2011 Május 24)

köszi én is itt vagyok


----------



## petro82 (2011 Május 24)

azt hiszem nekem még kell talán 6 db


----------



## lindinéni (2011 Május 24)

Nagyon jók!


----------



## petro82 (2011 Május 24)

mizu van itt tesok


----------



## petro82 (2011 Május 24)

elöször én is csináltam 20 hozzá szolást de azokat leszedte magátol


----------



## petro82 (2011 Május 24)

elég egy betü vagy egy szám is vagy mi van


----------



## petro82 (2011 Május 24)

miért kell ilyen felesleges köröket futni hogy lehesen letölteni


----------



## petro82 (2011 Május 24)

elvileg most már mennie kéne


----------



## petro82 (2011 Május 24)

ez nagy hülyeség igy se megy pedig már vagy 40 nél járok


----------



## petro82 (2011 Május 24)

kemény dolog ez


----------



## petro82 (2011 Május 24)

fogadjátok már el légyszi a 20db hozzászolást köszi elöre is


----------



## infsoft (2011 Május 24)

klne2 írta:


> Üdvözlet Szegedről!


Én pedig pestről üdvözlök minden kedves fórum olvasót!


----------



## mucsonyiovi (2011 Május 24)

* 
**Köszönöm, jó így együtt látni a verseket, hasznosak lehetnek.*


----------



## Skarbi (2011 Május 24)

akkor szia


----------



## Skarbi (2011 Május 24)

Én meg Versegről üdv mindenkinek


----------



## mucsonyiovi (2011 Május 24)

Még nehezen igazodom ki az oldalon, remélem hamar belejövök.


----------



## mucsonyiovi (2011 Május 24)

Sok hasznos dolgot gyűjtöttek össze, gratulálok.


----------



## mucsonyiovi (2011 Május 24)

Sok jót hallottam az oldalról.


----------



## mucsonyiovi (2011 Május 24)

Óvoda avatóra keresek jó verseket, előre is köszi.


----------



## mucsonyiovi (2011 Május 24)

Sok új verset is találtam, ami hasznomra válik, köszi.


----------



## mucsonyiovi (2011 Május 24)

Nagyon tetszik az oldal, sok hasznos ötlet lehet benne.


----------



## mucsonyiovi (2011 Május 24)

Igyekszem minél hamarabb a hozzászólásokat összegyűjteni , mert alig várom, hogy megnézhessem a jobbnál jobb ötleteket.


----------



## mucsonyiovi (2011 Május 24)

Sok jót hallottam az oldalról.


----------



## matilda60 (2011 Május 24)

*koszonom*



Borina írta:


> Tudásszintmérő feladatlapok, Irodalom 5AB.
> Mozaik Kiadó 2010. MS-2709


 
köszönöm, megprobalom letolteni


----------



## matilda60 (2011 Május 24)

koszi Melitta


----------



## matilda60 (2011 Május 24)

köszi Melitta


----------



## matilda60 (2011 Május 24)

Nagyon köszi


----------



## esztike997 (2011 Május 24)

köszi, nagyon jók


----------



## Stephane (2011 Május 24)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg



hello


----------



## Stephane (2011 Május 24)

Skarbi írta:


> Én meg Versegről üdv mindenkinek



sok jo dolog van


----------



## Stephane (2011 Május 24)

matilda60 írta:


> Nagyon köszi



szivesen


----------



## Stephane (2011 Május 24)

petro82 írta:


> kemény dolog ez



bizony


----------



## Stephane (2011 Május 24)

roliepolie írta:


> q



9


----------



## matilda60 (2011 Május 24)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


 
köszi


----------



## Stephane (2011 Május 24)

petro82 írta:


> a barca nyer



az


----------



## Stephane (2011 Május 24)

matilda60 írta:


> köszi



szivi


----------



## matilda60 (2011 Május 24)

koszi


----------



## Stephane (2011 Május 24)

matilda60 írta:


> köszi



hogy vagy?


----------



## Stephane (2011 Május 24)

matilda60 írta:


> koszi



hogy


----------



## Stephane (2011 Május 24)

matilda60 írta:


> köszi



Melitta


----------



## Stephane (2011 Május 24)

szamaju írta:


> 18



meg 10


----------



## Stephane (2011 Május 24)

sramkoa írta:


>



minden


----------



## Stephane (2011 Május 24)

tomtm12 írta:


> 12



8


----------



## Stephane (2011 Május 24)

altdel írta:


> 12



annyi


----------



## Stephane (2011 Május 24)

petro82 írta:


> de miért kell hozzászolni?



muszaj


----------



## Stephane (2011 Május 24)

petro82 írta:


> de miért kell hozzászolni?



kell


----------



## Stephane (2011 Május 24)

Karell írta:


> 18



super


----------



## vikyra22 (2011 Május 24)

itt akkor nem mindenki kanadai ugye?


----------



## Stephane (2011 Május 24)

petro82 írta:


> a számois számitanak



aha


----------



## vikyra22 (2011 Május 24)

úgy értem kanadai magyar


----------



## Stephane (2011 Május 24)

vikyra22 írta:


> itt akkor nem mindenki kanadai ugye?



koszi


----------



## vikyra22 (2011 Május 24)

és 20 másodpercet kell várni amíg a kövi hozzászólást el lehet küldeni? :O


----------



## Stephane (2011 Május 24)

Andie246 írta:


> ez már nagyon uncsi



na


----------



## vikyra22 (2011 Május 24)

milyen szabályok vannak itt


----------



## vikyra22 (2011 Május 24)

hm, nem akarok visszaszámolni az olyan tré


----------



## vikyra22 (2011 Május 24)

viszont ha vki beszélgetne kölcsönösen meglenne a 20 hozzászólás


----------



## vikyra22 (2011 Május 24)

igazából elbeszélgetek magamban is


----------



## miller18 (2011 Május 24)

de jó hogy van egy ilyen topic


----------



## miller18 (2011 Május 24)

de jó hogy van egy ilyen topic


----------



## miller18 (2011 Május 24)

de jó hogy van egy ilyen topic


----------



## miller18 (2011 Május 24)

de jó hogy van egy ilyen topic


----------



## miller18 (2011 Május 24)

de jó hogy van egy ilyen topic


----------



## miller18 (2011 Május 24)

de jó hogy van egy ilyen topic


----------



## prazsmi (2011 Május 24)

koszi


----------



## prazsmi (2011 Május 24)

kb 2


----------



## prazsmi (2011 Május 24)

netan 3?


----------



## prazsmi (2011 Május 24)

v 4?


----------



## prazsmi (2011 Május 24)

5


----------



## prazsmi (2011 Május 24)

6


----------



## prazsmi (2011 Május 24)

7


----------



## prazsmi (2011 Május 24)

8


----------



## prazsmi (2011 Május 24)

9


----------



## prazsmi (2011 Május 24)

10


----------



## prazsmi (2011 Május 24)

bgytfvbtfv tfvgybhugbgvgbhbhyyggbgybybhb999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999c mplööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööűáélkjhgfhjkLIKujhygtrfgthyujikollikujhygtrfgthyujikolpééolikujhygtrfftynumi,o.,miuntbvcrexcrfvgbjnmk,mnhbgfvdcfvgbhnjmk,mjnbhygtvcrfvtgbhnjmk,mjnbhygtvrfcftvbyhnjmk,l.,kmjunhygbtbyhunmik,o.oi,munybgtvrfcfvtbh


----------



## prazsmi (2011 Május 24)

01010101010101010100101010100000101001010010101010100101010101010101010101010101010101010101010101010101010101010101010101010101010101010


----------



## prazsmi (2011 Május 24)

13


----------



## prazsmi (2011 Május 24)

14


----------



## saga3 (2011 Május 24)

Sziasztok!


----------



## saga3 (2011 Május 24)

prazsmi írta:


> 14




15?


----------



## prazsmi (2011 Május 24)

15


----------



## prazsmi (2011 Május 24)

16


----------



## prazsmi (2011 Május 24)

17


----------



## saga3 (2011 Május 24)

Ennek a kötelező 20 hozzászólásnak ílymódon mi értelme van?


----------



## saga3 (2011 Május 24)

5


----------



## prazsmi (2011 Május 24)

18


----------



## prazsmi (2011 Május 24)

19


----------



## saga3 (2011 Május 24)

6


----------



## prazsmi (2011 Május 24)

20


----------



## saga3 (2011 Május 24)

7


----------



## saga3 (2011 Május 24)

8


----------



## saga3 (2011 Május 24)

9


----------



## saga3 (2011 Május 24)

10


----------



## saga3 (2011 Május 24)

11


----------



## saga3 (2011 Május 24)

12


----------



## saga3 (2011 Május 24)

13


----------



## saga3 (2011 Május 24)

14


----------



## saga3 (2011 Május 24)

15


----------



## saga3 (2011 Május 24)

16


----------



## saga3 (2011 Május 24)

17


----------



## saga3 (2011 Május 24)

18


----------



## saga3 (2011 Május 24)

19


----------



## saga3 (2011 Május 24)

20


----------



## saga3 (2011 Május 24)

21


----------



## hbarbie (2011 Május 24)

sjhjhdfsajhdfasjhd


----------



## hbarbie (2011 Május 24)

jdgkgjksdjgksdgjdksjgdksjgdskgjsdkgjdkgjd


----------



## hbarbie (2011 Május 24)

fjshfjsahfjhsafhsajfhasjfhsjahfj


----------



## hbarbie (2011 Május 24)

fggd


----------



## hbarbie (2011 Május 24)

ddddd


----------



## hbarbie (2011 Május 24)

gghhh


----------



## hbarbie (2011 Május 24)

dfdfdfdfd


----------



## atir009 (2011 Május 24)

1


----------



## atir009 (2011 Május 24)

2


----------



## atir009 (2011 Május 24)

3kiss


----------



## atir009 (2011 Május 24)

4:d


----------



## atir009 (2011 Május 24)

5


----------



## atir009 (2011 Május 24)

6


----------



## atir009 (2011 Május 24)

7


----------



## atir009 (2011 Május 24)

8


----------



## atir009 (2011 Május 24)

9:99:


----------



## atir009 (2011 Május 24)

10


----------



## atir009 (2011 Május 24)

11


----------



## atir009 (2011 Május 24)

12


----------



## atir009 (2011 Május 24)

12 567


----------



## atir009 (2011 Május 24)

hellp:11::11::11:


----------



## atir009 (2011 Május 24)

kiss:cry::11:


----------



## atir009 (2011 Május 24)

tizenhatodik


----------



## atir009 (2011 Május 24)

tizenhetedik hsz


----------



## atir009 (2011 Május 24)

tizennyocadik hsz.


----------



## atir009 (2011 Május 24)

tizenkilencedik hsz.


----------



## atir009 (2011 Május 24)

huszadik hozzászólas:99:


----------



## atir009 (2011 Május 24)

21-edikkk:..:


----------



## zongora75 (2011 Május 25)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg





durcy írta:


> *KEDVES MELITTA GRATULÁLOK A 12 000. HOZZÁSZÓLÁSODHOZ *​
> *ÉS MÉG TÖBBSZÖRÖS ENNYIT KIVÁNOK NEKED, MERT AMIG VAGY ADDIG MI IS LEHETÜNK.*kiss​
> 
> 
> ​


Köszi


----------



## zongora75 (2011 Május 25)

Köszi


----------



## zongora75 (2011 Május 25)

2-dik


----------



## ani69 (2011 Május 25)

Tényleg nagyon kedves összefoglalót írtál. Köszönöm.
http://www.citatum.hu/szerzo/Karinthy_Frigyes


----------



## Vigyor1 (2011 Május 25)

Sziasztok


----------



## Vigyor1 (2011 Május 25)

ez a 2.


----------



## Vigyor1 (2011 Május 25)

3


----------



## Vigyor1 (2011 Május 25)

és még várni is kell  4


----------



## Vigyor1 (2011 Május 25)

de megy ez  5


----------



## Vigyor1 (2011 Május 25)

csak lassan 6


----------



## Vigyor1 (2011 Május 25)

7


----------



## Vigyor1 (2011 Május 25)

8


----------



## Vigyor1 (2011 Május 25)

9


----------



## Vigyor1 (2011 Május 25)

10


----------



## Vigyor1 (2011 Május 25)

felén túl 11


----------



## Vigyor1 (2011 Május 25)

12


----------



## Vigyor1 (2011 Május 25)

13


----------



## Vigyor1 (2011 Május 25)

14


----------



## Vigyor1 (2011 Május 25)

15


----------



## Vigyor1 (2011 Május 25)

16


----------



## Vigyor1 (2011 Május 25)

17


----------



## Vigyor1 (2011 Május 25)

18


----------



## Vigyor1 (2011 Május 25)

19


----------



## vpontk (2011 Május 25)

Budapest


----------



## vpontk (2011 Május 25)

Miskolc


----------



## vpontk (2011 Május 25)

Debrecen


----------



## vpontk (2011 Május 25)

Békéscsaba


----------



## vpontk (2011 Május 25)

Nyíregyháza


----------



## vpontk (2011 Május 25)

Kazincbarcika


----------



## Vigyor1 (2011 Május 25)

Na végre .... 20


----------



## vpontk (2011 Május 25)

Putnok


----------



## vpontk (2011 Május 25)

Ózd


----------



## vpontk (2011 Május 25)

Gyöngyös


----------



## vpontk (2011 Május 25)

Szeged


----------



## vpontk (2011 Május 25)

Eger


----------



## vpontk (2011 Május 25)

Salgótarján


----------



## vpontk (2011 Május 25)

Balassagyarmat


----------



## vpontk (2011 Május 25)

Kecskemét


----------



## vpontk (2011 Május 25)

Szolnok


----------



## vpontk (2011 Május 25)

Füzesabony


----------



## vpontk (2011 Május 25)

Mezőkövesd


----------



## vpontk (2011 Május 25)

Nagykáta


----------



## vpontk (2011 Május 25)

Mátészalka


----------



## vpontk (2011 Május 25)

Toronto


----------



## Vigyor1 (2011 Május 25)

21


----------



## vpontk (2011 Május 25)

Budapest


----------



## Alibasa (2011 Május 25)

Köszönöm a lehetőséget - ali basa


----------



## Alibasa (2011 Május 25)

Alibasa írta:


> Köszönöm a lehetőséget - ali basa


----------



## Teáta (2011 Május 25)

sziasztok


----------



## Teáta (2011 Május 25)

Nagyon kedvesek vagytok, hogy van ilyen topic


----------



## Teáta (2011 Május 25)

Ki is használom a lehetőséget


----------



## Teáta (2011 Május 25)

Végül is nem véletlen, hogy rátaláltam erre a fórumra


----------



## Teáta (2011 Május 25)

Az ezotéria és az angyalozás érdekel a legjobban


----------



## Teáta (2011 Május 25)

Van itt valaki aki SVT-zik?


----------



## Teáta (2011 Május 25)

Aki angyal kommunikációval foglalkozik?


----------



## Teáta (2011 Május 25)

Azt megkérem, hogy keressen meg, szeretnék minél több ilyennel foglalkozó emberrel beszélgetni...


----------



## Teáta (2011 Május 25)

Debreceniek előnyben


----------



## Teáta (2011 Május 25)

Debrecen környékieknek is örülnék


----------



## Teáta (2011 Május 25)

még 7


----------



## Teáta (2011 Május 25)

visszaszámlálás 6


----------



## Teáta (2011 Május 25)

5


----------



## Teáta (2011 Május 25)

4


----------



## Teáta (2011 Május 25)

3


----------



## Teáta (2011 Május 25)

2


----------



## Teáta (2011 Május 25)

1


----------



## Teáta (2011 Május 25)

Megvan a 20  köszönöm


----------



## vargazs85 (2011 Május 25)

Köszi a lehetőséget!


----------



## vargazs85 (2011 Május 25)

2


----------



## Alibasa (2011 Május 25)

Gratulálok - de nem értem, hogy csináltad...
Segíts kérlek! alibasa


----------



## vargazs85 (2011 Május 25)

3


----------



## vargazs85 (2011 Május 25)

Na jó írok inkább valamit, mondjuk Unokaöcsém kedvenc meséjét


----------



## vargazs85 (2011 Május 25)

"Volt egy török Mehemed


----------



## vargazs85 (2011 Május 25)

Sose látott tehenet


----------



## vargazs85 (2011 Május 25)

Nem is tudta Mehemed


----------



## vargazs85 (2011 Május 25)

Milyenek a tehenek


----------



## Alibasa (2011 Május 25)

Szia - de mit is kell csinálni? Bocsi ha túl nyilvánvaló és én mégis megkérdezem.
Üdv: alibasa


----------



## vargazs85 (2011 Május 25)

Egyszer aztán Mehemed


----------



## vargazs85 (2011 Május 25)

Lát egy csomó tehenet


----------



## vargazs85 (2011 Május 25)

Csodálkozik Mehemed


----------



## vargazs85 (2011 Május 25)

Ilyenek a tehenek?


----------



## vargazs85 (2011 Május 25)

Meg is számol Mehemed


----------



## vargazs85 (2011 Május 25)

Háromféle tehenet


----------



## vargazs85 (2011 Május 25)

Fehéret


----------



## vargazs85 (2011 Május 25)

Feketét


----------



## vargazs85 (2011 Május 25)

Tarkát


----------



## vargazs85 (2011 Május 25)

Meg ne fogd a tehén farkát!


----------



## vargazs85 (2011 Május 25)

Nem tudta ezt Mehemed


----------



## vargazs85 (2011 Május 25)

felrúgták a tehenek"


----------



## kl18 (2011 Május 25)

üdv


----------



## kl18 (2011 Május 25)

Mit csinál az oroszlán, ha egy domb tetején van?


----------



## kl18 (2011 Május 25)

Lájön


----------



## kl18 (2011 Május 25)

Kedvenc matek feladatom:
Ha egy tyúk egy nap alatt egy tojást tojik, akkor hány tyúk hány nap alatt hány tojást tojik?


----------



## kl18 (2011 Május 25)

Kedvenc fizika kérdésem:
Mi történik egy tollal, ha a holdon elegendjük?


----------



## kl18 (2011 Május 25)

Helyes válasz:
Leesik a földre.


----------



## kl18 (2011 Május 25)

Igazából nem helyes válasz, mert tisztázni kell a következőket.


----------



## kl18 (2011 Május 25)

Hova esett le pontosan?


----------



## kl18 (2011 Május 25)

A Föld bolygó holdjára?


----------



## kl18 (2011 Május 25)

Vagy a Hold bolygó földjére?


----------



## kl18 (2011 Május 25)

Lányom 4 évesen a következő történelmi okfejtést adta elő az ebédlőasztalnál:


----------



## kl18 (2011 Május 25)

"Régen a rómaiak nem ismerték a kést és a villát...


----------



## kl18 (2011 Május 25)

..., ezért a kést használták villának és a villát késnek."


----------



## Natessék (2011 Május 25)

Az olaszok mindig késnek, s a villáik ma is szépek


----------



## kl18 (2011 Május 25)

Nagyobbik lányom kérdése a történelemről 9 évesen:


----------



## kl18 (2011 Május 25)

Apa, ha a rézkorban rézből csináltak fegyvereket és a bronzkorban bronzból csináltak fegyvereket, ...


----------



## kl18 (2011 Május 25)

... akkor az avarkorban...


----------



## kl18 (2011 Május 25)

Mivel itt nyerítve felröhögtem nem tudta befelyezni a kérdést, de készséggel biztosítottam, hogy az avarkorban természetesen avarból csináltak feygvereket és ...


----------



## kl18 (2011 Május 25)

... az újkorban pedig újból csináltak fegyvereket.


----------



## kl18 (2011 Május 25)

Kedvenc irodalmi kérdésem:


----------



## kl18 (2011 Május 25)

Melyik versben szerepel Szárnyati Géza?


----------



## media7 (2011 Május 25)

20


----------



## media7 (2011 Május 25)

19


----------



## media7 (2011 Május 25)

18


----------



## media7 (2011 Május 25)

17


----------



## media7 (2011 Május 25)

16


----------



## media7 (2011 Május 25)

15


----------



## media7 (2011 Május 25)

14


----------



## media7 (2011 Május 25)

13


----------



## media7 (2011 Május 25)

12


----------



## media7 (2011 Május 25)

11


----------



## media7 (2011 Május 25)

10


----------



## media7 (2011 Május 25)

9


----------



## media7 (2011 Május 25)

8


----------



## media7 (2011 Május 25)

7


----------



## media7 (2011 Május 25)

6


----------



## media7 (2011 Május 25)

5


----------



## media7 (2011 Május 25)

4


----------



## media7 (2011 Május 25)

3


----------



## media7 (2011 Május 25)

2


----------



## media7 (2011 Május 25)

1


----------



## media7 (2011 Május 25)

Üdvözlök mindenkit! Köszönöm a lehetőséget!


----------



## Hannibal78 (2011 Május 25)

Írni bármiről bármit, vagy valamiről valamit, ihletet kíván


----------



## Hannibal78 (2011 Május 25)

De az ihlet nem mindig jön magától.


----------



## Hannibal78 (2011 Május 25)

Ha homlokon csókol a múzsa, szerencsés vagy, és megy minden magától


----------



## Hannibal78 (2011 Május 25)

De ha nem, akkor bizony hosszú időt eltölthetsz, mire kiötölsz valamit, aminek értelmét látod.


----------



## Hannibal78 (2011 Május 25)

Persze ha gyakorolsz, vagy jól ismered a témát, amiről írsz, sokkal könnyebb dolgod van.


----------



## Hannibal78 (2011 Május 25)

Ha úgy érzed, nem ismered eléggé, végez némi kutató munkát előzetesen.


----------



## Hannibal78 (2011 Május 25)

Ezzel megkönyítheted saját munkádat, mert jobban ismered.


----------



## Hannibal78 (2011 Május 25)

nagyobb tudáskörből sokkal könnyebben juthatnak eszedbe 5letek.


----------



## Hannibal78 (2011 Május 25)

Sokkal könnyebb összekapcsolnod az 5leteidet, a részleteket a témádat érintően.


----------



## Hannibal78 (2011 Május 25)

És ha több tudás áll rendelkezésedre, változatosabb dolgokról is tudsz írni.


----------



## hszilveszter (2011 Május 25)

*hahó*



Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg



hahó


----------



## Hannibal78 (2011 Május 25)

A kutató munka közben mindenképpen érdemes ellenőrizni a forrást, amiből dolgozol.


----------



## Hannibal78 (2011 Május 25)

Légy meggyőződve arról, hogy a forrásod hiteles e.


----------



## hszilveszter (2011 Május 25)

Akkor mit írjak?
Alacsony a íkum!


----------



## Hannibal78 (2011 Május 25)

Ha nem vagy benne biztos, nézd meg ugyan azt a témát több szemszögből.


----------



## Hannibal78 (2011 Május 25)

Általában egy témáról több szócikket is találhatsz.


----------



## Hannibal78 (2011 Május 25)

Például egy verset megnézhetsz cím szerint, mit írnak róla, de magánál a vers írójánál is találhatsz információkat a versről.


----------



## Hannibal78 (2011 Május 25)

Ha történelmi eseményről írsz, nézd meg külön külön a személyek leírását, vagy helyszínekét


----------



## Hannibal78 (2011 Május 25)

De választhatod események leírását


----------



## Hannibal78 (2011 Május 25)

A végén vesd össze őket, és nézd meg a különbségeket, hasonlóságokat


----------



## Hannibal78 (2011 Május 25)

ezek után már könnyebb eldönteni, mi az, amit írni szeretnél


----------



## Bafrika (2011 Május 25)

dfghdfghdfghdfghdfghdfgh


----------



## Bafrika (2011 Május 25)

erzertzertzertzertzertz


----------



## myblackdragon (2011 Május 25)

Üdvözlet itt is minden kedves tagnak


----------



## pézsmapocok (2011 Május 25)

hali


----------



## l3slie.fischer (2011 Május 25)

1


----------



## l3slie.fischer (2011 Május 25)

2


----------



## l3slie.fischer (2011 Május 25)

3


----------



## l3slie.fischer (2011 Május 25)

4


----------



## l3slie.fischer (2011 Május 25)

5


----------



## l3slie.fischer (2011 Május 25)

6


----------



## l3slie.fischer (2011 Május 25)

7


----------



## l3slie.fischer (2011 Május 25)

8


----------



## l3slie.fischer (2011 Május 25)

9


----------



## l3slie.fischer (2011 Május 25)

10


----------



## Lindi30 (2011 Május 25)

Helló mindenki!


----------



## l3slie.fischer (2011 Május 25)

11


----------



## l3slie.fischer (2011 Május 25)

hi


----------



## l3slie.fischer (2011 Május 25)

13


----------



## l3slie.fischer (2011 Május 25)

14


----------



## l3slie.fischer (2011 Május 25)

15


----------



## l3slie.fischer (2011 Május 25)

16


----------



## l3slie.fischer (2011 Május 25)

17


----------



## l3slie.fischer (2011 Május 25)

18


----------



## l3slie.fischer (2011 Május 25)

19


----------



## l3slie.fischer (2011 Május 25)

20


----------



## l3slie.fischer (2011 Május 25)

21


----------



## deákfecó (2011 Május 25)

*köszi*

még uj vagyok itt és ismerkedem az oldallal:..:


----------



## deákfecó (2011 Május 25)

ha csak ennyi akkor hamar meglesz a 20 hsz


----------



## deákfecó (2011 Május 25)

2


----------



## deákfecó (2011 Május 25)

3


----------



## deákfecó (2011 Május 25)

5


----------



## deákfecó (2011 Május 25)

6


----------



## deákfecó (2011 Május 25)

7


----------



## deákfecó (2011 Május 25)

8


----------



## Dávid13 (2011 Május 25)

sziasztok


----------



## Dávid13 (2011 Május 25)

234


----------



## Dávid13 (2011 Május 25)

2


----------



## Dávid13 (2011 Május 25)

2
e


----------



## Dávid13 (2011 Május 25)

kilenc


----------



## Dávid13 (2011 Május 25)

*hello*


----------



## Dávid13 (2011 Május 25)

én csak 1 könyvet akartam letölteni


----------



## Dávid13 (2011 Május 25)

kicsi


----------



## Dávid13 (2011 Május 25)

vagyok


----------



## Dávid13 (2011 Május 25)

én


----------



## Dávid13 (2011 Május 25)

majd


----------



## akireiyledre (2011 Május 25)

Üdv Köztetek!

Szuper jó oldal!! :smile:


----------



## Dávid13 (2011 Május 25)

megnövök


----------



## Dávid13 (2011 Május 25)

mégse


----------



## Dávid13 (2011 Május 25)

6


----------



## Dávid13 (2011 Május 25)

777777


----------



## Dávid13 (2011 Május 25)

444


----------



## Dávid13 (2011 Május 25)

78787


----------



## Dávid13 (2011 Május 25)

kiss


----------



## Dávid13 (2011 Május 25)

supar


----------



## Dávid13 (2011 Május 25)

kiss kiss 2


----------



## Dávid13 (2011 Május 25)

happy


----------



## Dávid13 (2011 Május 25)

smile


----------



## Dávid13 (2011 Május 25)

xd


----------



## Dávid13 (2011 Május 25)

www.pirateday.net


----------



## Dávid13 (2011 Május 25)

wkwkwkwkwkwkwkwkwkw


----------



## kissan4 (2011 Május 25)

Sziasztok!


----------



## kissan4 (2011 Május 25)

1


----------



## kissan4 (2011 Május 25)

2


----------



## kissan4 (2011 Május 25)

3


----------



## kissan4 (2011 Május 25)

4


----------



## kissan4 (2011 Május 25)

5


----------



## kissan4 (2011 Május 25)

6


----------



## kissan4 (2011 Május 25)

7


----------



## kissan4 (2011 Május 25)

8


----------



## kissan4 (2011 Május 25)

9


----------



## kissan4 (2011 Május 25)

10


----------



## kissan4 (2011 Május 25)

11


----------



## kissan4 (2011 Május 25)

12


----------



## kissan4 (2011 Május 25)

13


----------



## kissan4 (2011 Május 25)

14


----------



## kissan4 (2011 Május 25)

15


----------



## kissan4 (2011 Május 25)

16


----------



## kissan4 (2011 Május 25)

17


----------



## kissan4 (2011 Május 25)

18


----------



## kissan4 (2011 Május 25)

19


----------



## kissan4 (2011 Május 25)

20 juhéé


----------



## kissan4 (2011 Május 25)

No...


----------



## edadada (2011 Május 25)

Sziasztok!
Üdv. Szegedről!


----------



## joci55 (2011 Május 25)

Sziasztok!


----------



## joci55 (2011 Május 25)

j03


----------



## joci55 (2011 Május 25)

j04


----------



## joci55 (2011 Május 25)

j05


----------



## joci55 (2011 Május 25)

j06


----------



## joci55 (2011 Május 25)

j07


----------



## joci55 (2011 Május 25)

j08


----------



## joci55 (2011 Május 25)

j09


----------



## joci55 (2011 Május 25)

j10


----------



## joci55 (2011 Május 25)

j11


----------



## joci55 (2011 Május 25)

j12


----------



## joci55 (2011 Május 25)

j13


----------



## joci55 (2011 Május 25)

j14


----------



## Hezsuzsika (2011 Május 25)

Nagyon jó lehetőségek a kézügyességben nem szűkölködők számára. Igazán hasznos ötleteket találok. Köszi. Hezsuzsika


----------



## joci55 (2011 Május 25)

j15


----------



## joci55 (2011 Május 25)

j16


----------



## joci55 (2011 Május 25)

j17


----------



## joci55 (2011 Május 25)

j18


----------



## joci55 (2011 Május 25)

j19


----------



## joci55 (2011 Május 25)

j20


----------



## joci55 (2011 Május 25)

j21


----------



## joci55 (2011 Május 25)

Hurrá!!!


----------



## Hezsuzsika (2011 Május 25)

" A Szeretet Nap, amely bevilágítja lelkünk egyik felét.
A Barátság Hold, amely ragyogóvá teszi lelkünk másik felét.
Nap és Hold mindínnyiunk számára fénylik, hogy lelkünket
felemelje, gondolatainkat csillagmagasságokig röpítse. 
/ Vágó Zsuzsanna/
Ugye szép gondolat? Nekem nagyon tetszik. Hezsuzsika


----------



## Hezsuzsika (2011 Május 25)

Már sokat elkészítettem, igazán nagyon szépek! Hezsuzsika


----------



## Hezsuzsika (2011 Május 25)

" Én azt hiszem, annál nincs nagyobb öröm, mint valakit megtanítani valamire, amit nem tud." / Móricz Zsigmond / 
Ez így van! Hezsuzsika


----------



## Hezsuzsika (2011 Május 25)

Az iskolában jól használhatóak a minták. Minden évszakot, ünnepet meg tudok jeleníteni a tantermi dekorációban. Köszönöm . Hezsuzsika


----------



## Hezsuzsika (2011 Május 25)

Szilvacska36 írta:


> 1-2 képet hoztam:
> 
> még
> 
> egyelöre ennyi, majd jövök még.


 OK


----------



## Steveke75 (2011 Május 25)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Hezsuzsika (2011 Május 25)

" Az élet annyit, de annyit tartogat számunkra,
Ha van szemünk, hogy meglássuk,
Szívünk, hogy szeressük,
És kezünk, hogy érte nyúljunk." / Woodleigh/ Hezsuzsika


----------



## Steveke75 (2011 Május 25)

Kanadai


----------



## Steveke75 (2011 Május 25)

magyarok


----------



## Steveke75 (2011 Május 25)

nagyon


----------



## Steveke75 (2011 Május 25)

szuper


----------



## Steveke75 (2011 Május 25)

a fórumotok!


----------



## Steveke75 (2011 Május 25)

Már


----------



## Steveke75 (2011 Május 25)

sok


----------



## Steveke75 (2011 Május 25)

érdekes


----------



## Steveke75 (2011 Május 25)

dolgot


----------



## Steveke75 (2011 Május 25)

találtam


----------



## Steveke75 (2011 Május 25)

itt


----------



## Sevike14 (2011 Május 25)

Köszönöm. Hello Mindenki!!!


----------



## Steveke75 (2011 Május 25)

de


----------



## Steveke75 (2011 Május 25)

miért


----------



## Sevike14 (2011 Május 25)

érdekes témák vannak fent


----------



## Steveke75 (2011 Május 25)

van


----------



## Steveke75 (2011 Május 25)

szükség


----------



## Sevike14 (2011 Május 25)

Steveke75? Ki olvassa el, amit írsz?


----------



## Steveke75 (2011 Május 25)

erre


----------



## Sevike14 (2011 Május 25)

Persze, csak rajtam kívül, mert én most elolvasom...


----------



## Sevike14 (2011 Május 25)

ami nem is baj, mert legalább amíg gyűtöm a hozzászólásokat, addig nem unatkozom.


----------



## Steveke75 (2011 Május 25)

a 20 üzenetre? Miért Te olvastad?


----------



## Sevike14 (2011 Május 25)

Ezúton is köszönet érte....


----------



## Sevike14 (2011 Május 25)

Olvastam és én sem tudom mi szükség van erre...


----------



## Steveke75 (2011 Május 25)

végre 20 és nem 19!


----------



## Sevike14 (2011 Május 25)

De majd hátha valaki okos megmondja.... a 48 órát még mondjuk értem.


----------



## Sevike14 (2011 Május 25)

Sőt, őszintén a 48 órát még keveslem is.... De látom te még régebb óta vagy tag, mint én. Mi a történeted?


----------



## Sevike14 (2011 Május 25)

Gratulálok Steveke75 a 20. hozzászólásodhoz!!!


----------



## Hezsuzsika (2011 Május 25)

:..::ugras:://:A kalandozás ezeken az oldalakon kész csoda! Hezsuzsika


----------



## Sevike14 (2011 Május 25)

Én megyek böngészni lassan....


----------



## Sevike14 (2011 Május 25)

szóval el is köszönök tőled és kívánok jó fórumhasználatot!!!


----------



## Steveke75 (2011 Május 25)

egyszer valamit találtam, regisztráltam, de nem bírtam kivárni a 2 napot, így megkerestem máshol.... most viszont ebookra hajtok az új kindlemre.


----------



## Sevike14 (2011 Május 25)

Meg mindenkinek!


----------



## Hezsuzsika (2011 Május 25)

Elkészíteni legalább ekkora csoda! Én nagyon szeretem! Hezsuzsika


----------



## Sevike14 (2011 Május 25)

és köszönet annak, aki ezt a jelenléti ívet létrehozta, mert így megspórol néhányunknak egy kis időt.


----------



## Sevike14 (2011 Május 25)

és persze köszönet a feltöltőknek is... kár h megszűnt az mp3portál...


----------



## Sevike14 (2011 Május 25)

Na nekem így 40. üzenetem lett ez, mivel biztonságból még máshova is írtam.


----------



## Sevike14 (2011 Május 25)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Steveke75 (2011 Május 25)

Még mindig nem működik a link.


----------



## Steveke75 (2011 Május 25)

23? esetleg?


----------



## unixsysop (2011 Május 25)

egy


----------



## unixsysop (2011 Május 25)

kettő


----------



## unixsysop (2011 Május 25)

három,filmet töltenék le ha a policy nem lenne ennyire vagány


----------



## unixsysop (2011 Május 25)

négy mostmár csak egy kell


----------



## unixsysop (2011 Május 25)

öt köszönöm a türelmet 

szép estét


----------



## fhviki (2011 Május 25)

Szia,
én is hittantáborban utazom, s érdekelne a tréfás játék...)
Köszi előre is,
Viki


Vitéz László írta:


> Mi keresztyén táborokat szervezünk gyerekeknek rendszeresen. Tábortűzhöz van pár olyan egyszeri beugratós, tréfás játék, amelyet nagyon szeretnek nálunk a gyerekek. Jelezzétek, ha érdekel valakit.


----------



## fhviki (2011 Május 25)

köszi


Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


----------



## fhviki (2011 Május 25)

már rég megvan sztem a 20


Steveke75 írta:


> 23? esetleg?


----------



## fhviki (2011 Május 25)

nem tudom


----------



## fhviki (2011 Május 25)

az üzenet az hozzászólás egyben? vagy az más?


----------



## fhviki (2011 Május 25)

köszönöm


Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


----------



## pagonymaci (2011 Május 25)

sziasztok


----------



## pagonymaci (2011 Május 25)

szeretnék


----------



## pagonymaci (2011 Május 25)

letölteni egy ebook ot


----------



## pagonymaci (2011 Május 25)

nagyon


----------



## pagonymaci (2011 Május 25)

naggyon


----------



## pagonymaci (2011 Május 25)

nagggyon


----------



## pagonymaci (2011 Május 25)

és már régen is akartam letölteni innét


----------



## pagonymaci (2011 Május 25)

akkor a kisfiamnak zenét


----------



## pagonymaci (2011 Május 25)

csak ez a sok üzenet elszomorítot


----------



## pagonymaci (2011 Május 25)

de most kitartó leszek


----------



## pagonymaci (2011 Május 25)

mert nagyon jó ez a z oldal


----------



## pagonymaci (2011 Május 25)

és ezt az e book ot csak itt


----------



## pagonymaci (2011 Május 25)

csak önöknél találom


----------



## pagonymaci (2011 Május 25)

viszont azt a szójátékot amit ajánlottaqk


----------



## pagonymaci (2011 Május 25)

nem találom...


----------



## pagonymaci (2011 Május 25)

bizti


----------



## pagonymaci (2011 Május 26)

nem jó


----------



## pagonymaci (2011 Május 26)

helyen


----------



## pagonymaci (2011 Május 26)

kerestem


----------



## pagonymaci (2011 Május 26)

na köszi mindent mindenkinek indulok


----------



## pagonymaci (2011 Május 26)

mért nem enged most se még


----------



## pagonymaci (2011 Május 26)

pedig annyira szeretném azt a könyvet


----------



## McZsolti (2011 Május 26)

Köszi


----------



## McZsolti (2011 Május 26)

:dd


----------



## McZsolti (2011 Május 26)

remélem


----------



## McZsolti (2011 Május 26)

le


----------



## McZsolti (2011 Május 26)

tudok


----------



## McZsolti (2011 Május 26)

tölteni


----------



## esztike997 (2011 Május 26)

köszi a segítséget


----------



## esztike997 (2011 Május 26)

heh


----------



## esztike997 (2011 Május 26)

ez de szuper


----------



## esztike997 (2011 Május 26)

köszi


----------



## esztike997 (2011 Május 26)

az infót


----------



## esztike997 (2011 Május 26)

az milyen jó


----------



## esztike997 (2011 Május 26)

az szuper


----------



## esztike997 (2011 Május 26)

ez a kedvencem


----------



## esztike997 (2011 Május 26)

nagyon köszi


----------



## esztike997 (2011 Május 26)

nagyon köszi


----------



## esztike997 (2011 Május 26)

jó


----------



## esztike997 (2011 Május 26)

az oldal


----------



## esztike997 (2011 Május 26)

palacsinta


----------



## esztike997 (2011 Május 26)

english


----------



## esztike997 (2011 Május 26)

szeretem


----------



## esztike997 (2011 Május 26)

a


----------



## esztike997 (2011 Május 26)

kakaót


----------



## esztike997 (2011 Május 26)

már


----------



## esztike997 (2011 Május 26)

csak 2


----------



## esztike997 (2011 Május 26)

ezaz


----------



## esztike997 (2011 Május 26)

thanks


----------



## spamnak (2011 Május 26)

Köszi


----------



## spamnak (2011 Május 26)

már


----------



## piroska007007 (2011 Május 26)

Köszi


----------



## piroska007007 (2011 Május 26)




----------



## piroska007007 (2011 Május 26)

Jó reggelt!


----------



## piroska007007 (2011 Május 26)

Gyors


----------



## piroska007007 (2011 Május 26)

válasz


----------



## spamnak (2011 Május 26)

alig


----------



## piroska007007 (2011 Május 26)

a


----------



## piroska007007 (2011 Május 26)

20


----------



## piroska007007 (2011 Május 26)

hozzászólás


----------



## spamnak (2011 Május 26)

várom


----------



## piroska007007 (2011 Május 26)

összeszedése


----------



## piroska007007 (2011 Május 26)

érdekében


----------



## piroska007007 (2011 Május 26)

amiért


----------



## piroska007007 (2011 Május 26)

egy


----------



## spamnak (2011 Május 26)

hogy


----------



## piroska007007 (2011 Május 26)

kupac


----------



## piroska007007 (2011 Május 26)

fals


----------



## piroska007007 (2011 Május 26)

üzenetet


----------



## piroska007007 (2011 Május 26)

kell


----------



## spamnak (2011 Május 26)

végre


----------



## piroska007007 (2011 Május 26)

elküldenem


----------



## piroska007007 (2011 Május 26)

bocsánat


----------



## piroska007007 (2011 Május 26)

érte


----------



## piroska007007 (2011 Május 26)

mindenkinek


----------



## piroska007007 (2011 Május 26)

szép


----------



## piroska007007 (2011 Május 26)

napot


----------



## piroska007007 (2011 Május 26)

mit


----------



## spamnak (2011 Május 26)

rendesen


----------



## piroska007007 (2011 Május 26)

írjak


----------



## piroska007007 (2011 Május 26)

még?


----------



## spamnak (2011 Május 26)

tudjak


----------



## spamnak (2011 Május 26)

itt


----------



## spamnak (2011 Május 26)

is


----------



## spamnak (2011 Május 26)

működni


----------



## spamnak (2011 Május 26)

mert


----------



## spamnak (2011 Május 26)

nem


----------



## spamnak (2011 Május 26)

igazán


----------



## spamnak (2011 Május 26)

szeretem


----------



## spamnak (2011 Május 26)

amikor


----------



## spamnak (2011 Május 26)

nem


----------



## spamnak (2011 Május 26)

tudok valamit


----------



## spamnak (2011 Május 26)

magam megoldani.


----------



## spamnak (2011 Május 26)

Ezért hát újabb köszönet ezért a fórumért!


----------



## Freecy (2011 Május 26)

*Kukk*



Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg



Csaó


----------



## fanni1991 (2011 Május 26)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg



kiss


----------



## ZsémbesZsó (2011 Május 26)

Sziasztok! Köszönet ezért az oldalért...


----------



## ZsémbesZsó (2011 Május 26)

Megint


----------



## ZsémbesZsó (2011 Május 26)

Szép napot mindenkinek


----------



## ZsémbesZsó (2011 Május 26)

4.


----------



## ZsémbesZsó (2011 Május 26)

klikk


----------



## ZsémbesZsó (2011 Május 26)

Itt hülyülök


----------



## ZsémbesZsó (2011 Május 26)

a gyereket meg nem engedem a számítógéphez


----------



## ZsémbesZsó (2011 Május 26)

mert csak az idejét vesztegeti


----------



## ZsémbesZsó (2011 Május 26)

a sok értelmetlen


----------



## ZsémbesZsó (2011 Május 26)

online játékkal


----------



## ZsémbesZsó (2011 Május 26)

Remélem


----------



## ZsémbesZsó (2011 Május 26)

nem


----------



## ZsémbesZsó (2011 Május 26)

látja,


----------



## ZsémbesZsó (2011 Május 26)

hogy


----------



## ZsémbesZsó (2011 Május 26)

mit


----------



## ZsémbesZsó (2011 Május 26)

csinálok


----------



## ZsémbesZsó (2011 Május 26)

mennyire


----------



## ZsémbesZsó (2011 Május 26)

nehéz


----------



## ZsémbesZsó (2011 Május 26)

a semmiről


----------



## ZsémbesZsó (2011 Május 26)

írni


----------



## agi0205 (2011 Május 26)

Sziasztok


----------



## agi0205 (2011 Május 26)

Jó ez az oldal.


----------



## agi0205 (2011 Május 26)

A kellő számú hozzászólás is hamar meglesz.


----------



## agi0205 (2011 Május 26)

Hajrá!


----------



## agi0205 (2011 Május 26)

Lelkesen biztatom magam.


----------



## agi0205 (2011 Május 26)

És számolgatok visszafele.


----------



## agi0205 (2011 Május 26)




----------



## ZsémbesZsó (2011 Május 26)

A 20. után miért nem enged semmit? Pedig csak képeket nézegettem volna.


----------



## agi0205 (2011 Május 26)

De lassú ez a dolog.


----------



## agi0205 (2011 Május 26)

Vagy csak a gépem nem egy táltos?


----------



## agi0205 (2011 Május 26)

Egy kis színeset is beteszünk:


----------



## agi0205 (2011 Május 26)

Mindjárt itt a hétvége!


----------



## agi0205 (2011 Május 26)

Hurrá!


----------



## agi0205 (2011 Május 26)

Ó még 8!


----------



## agi0205 (2011 Május 26)

:33:


----------



## agi0205 (2011 Május 26)

Köszi annak, aki létrehozta ezt a témát.


----------



## agi0205 (2011 Május 26)

Tényleg!


----------



## agi0205 (2011 Május 26)

Aha, a 20 másodperces szabály!


----------



## agi0205 (2011 Május 26)

Erről megfeledkeztem.


----------



## agi0205 (2011 Május 26)

Megy ez, mint a villám.


----------



## agi0205 (2011 Május 26)

És elköszönök.


----------



## Rumieru (2011 Május 26)

Na, hát én szeretnék 20 hozzászólást összegyűjteni, de persze szívesen ismerkedek is 
Egyébként vannak itt olyanok, akik tényleg kanadaiak? :O


----------



## Kata84 (2011 Május 26)

debrecen


----------



## Kata84 (2011 Május 26)

nem igazán értem a 20 hozzászólás lényegét ... de ...


----------



## Kata84 (2011 Május 26)




----------



## Kata84 (2011 Május 26)

helló


----------



## Kata84 (2011 Május 26)

sok jó dolgom van alsó tagozatnak


----------



## Kata84 (2011 Május 26)

tanító


----------



## Kata84 (2011 Május 26)

.


----------



## Kata84 (2011 Május 26)

..


----------



## Kata84 (2011 Május 26)

...


----------



## Kata84 (2011 Május 26)

....


----------



## Kata84 (2011 Május 26)

9


----------



## Kata84 (2011 Május 26)

8


----------



## Kata84 (2011 Május 26)

7


----------



## Kata84 (2011 Május 26)

6


----------



## Kata84 (2011 Május 26)

5


----------



## Kata84 (2011 Május 26)

4


----------



## Kata84 (2011 Május 26)

3


----------



## Kata84 (2011 Május 26)

2


----------



## Kata84 (2011 Május 26)

1


----------



## Meouwn (2011 Május 26)

Üdvözlet mindenkinek!


----------



## Meouwn (2011 Május 26)

1


----------



## Meouwn (2011 Május 26)

2


----------



## Meouwn (2011 Május 26)

"ami a kettő után jön"


----------



## Meouwn (2011 Május 26)

4


----------



## Meouwn (2011 Május 26)

"ami a négy után jön"


----------



## Meouwn (2011 Május 26)

"ami az után jön..."


----------



## Meouwn (2011 Május 26)

így számol el Micimackó ötig


----------



## Meouwn (2011 Május 26)

mert


----------



## Rumieru (2011 Május 26)

Azta... pár percre mentem el mosogatni, és máris 2 új oldal lett


----------



## Meouwn (2011 Május 26)

rekettye


----------



## Rumieru (2011 Május 26)

már csak 18 üzenet kell...


----------



## Rumieru (2011 Május 26)

vagyis az előző miatt már 17, de ha ezt is elküldöm, már csak 16  Haladok.


----------



## Meouwn (2011 Május 26)

Rumieru írta:


> Azta... pár percre mentem el mosogatni, és máris 2 új oldal lett



Gyorsan mosogattál.


----------



## Rumieru (2011 Május 26)

Milyen jó ötlet volt ez a téma :O


----------



## Rumieru (2011 Május 26)

Meouwn írta:


> Gyorsan mosogattál.



Igyekeztem, mondjuk nem rám vall ez a gyorsaság ilyen téren


----------



## Meouwn (2011 Május 26)

Én még majd csak most fogom kitalálni, hogy mit is kéne főzni.


----------



## Rumieru (2011 Május 26)

Életbe nem lesz meg a 20 >.>


----------



## Rumieru (2011 Május 26)

Hát... ilyen melegbe valami könnyűt kell estére enni


----------



## Rumieru (2011 Május 26)

Mondjuk ahhoz képest nálunk most lecsó lesz a menü


----------



## LeoM (2011 Május 26)

Nem értem, hogy miért kell ez a 20 hozzászólás...


----------



## LeoM (2011 Május 26)

majdcsak meglesz


----------



## Rumieru (2011 Május 26)

Hát... ha nem kellene, mindenki csak 0 hozzászólással töltögetne a fórumról ( mondjuk így se jobb, mert kivárod a 20 hozzászólást, utána az életben nem írsz többet)


----------



## harifrici (2011 Május 26)

Sziasztok


----------



## Rumieru (2011 Május 26)

Szia!


----------



## LeoM (2011 Május 26)

3


----------



## Rumieru (2011 Május 26)

Egyébként miért pont kanadai magyaroknak csinálták a fórumot? Szerintem magyar magyar több van itt


----------



## Rumieru (2011 Május 26)

Szerintem éhes vagyok. Egyébként hogy vagytok?


----------



## LeoM (2011 Május 26)

így van, semmi értelme


----------



## LeoM (2011 Május 26)

így csak spammel ide mindenki...


----------



## Rumieru (2011 Május 26)

Ti milyen ügyben jártok errefelé?


----------



## LeoM (2011 Május 26)

köztük én is


----------



## Rumieru (2011 Május 26)

Én mondjuk könyvet akarok leszedni. És már csak 5 hozzászólás választ el tőle.


----------



## LeoM (2011 Május 26)

én speciel kotta ügyben


----------



## LeoM (2011 Május 26)

szerintem is több itt a nem kanadai


----------



## Rumieru (2011 Május 26)

Milyen kotta? ^^


----------



## LeoM (2011 Május 26)

hát magyar népdal kottákat keresek


----------



## Rumieru (2011 Május 26)

Nem gond, tiszteletbeli kanadaiak vagyunk


----------



## Rumieru (2011 Május 26)

Csak nem te is énekes vagy?


----------



## LeoM (2011 Május 26)

és láttam, hogy sok hasznos dolog van ezen a fórumon


----------



## LeoM (2011 Május 26)

nem, én zenélgetek


----------



## Rumieru (2011 Május 26)

Most, hogy Kanadára gondoltam, eszembe jutott a palacsintájuk, juharsziruppal a tetején, és még sosem ettem, de kezdek egyre éhesebb lenni. Spamnek ez a szöveg is megfelel ^^


----------



## Rumieru (2011 Május 26)

Milyen hangszeren zenélsz? ( közben: jubilálook! Megvan a 20 hozzászólás )


----------



## Rumieru (2011 Május 26)

Ja... ja...hogy nem vagyok még 2 napos, így nem tölthetek. Hát jól van :O


----------



## LeoM (2011 Május 26)

gratulálok  tamburán és gitáron játszom egyébként


----------



## LeoM (2011 Május 26)

igen a 2 napot is ki kell várni sajnos...


----------



## LeoM (2011 Május 26)

na nekem már csak 7 kell


----------



## LeoM (2011 Május 26)

már csak 6


----------



## Rumieru (2011 Május 26)

Gitár még megy, de...tamburán nehéz játszani? :O


----------



## LeoM (2011 Május 26)

5


----------



## LeoM (2011 Május 26)

nem, ha tudsz rajta


----------



## LeoM (2011 Május 26)

itt a déli országrészen ismertebb hangszer


----------



## LeoM (2011 Május 26)

és már csak kettő


----------



## LeoM (2011 Május 26)

hát te már sztahanovista módon túl is szárnyaltad a 20-as tervet


----------



## LeoM (2011 Május 26)

és megvan jessz


----------



## LeoM (2011 Május 26)

és te milyen könyvek után nézelődsz?


----------



## Rumieru (2011 Május 26)

Igen, tudom... csak ha már nem tudok tölteni, addig legalább írkálok


----------



## Rumieru (2011 Május 26)

Amúgy könyveket szeretnék letölteni ( leginkább a Pretty Little Liars fogott most meg) csak még nem tudok^^
Valaki odafent nagyon azt akarja, hogy most inkább irodalmat tanuljak...


----------



## hannant (2011 Május 26)

No,akkor én is hozzászólnék. Köszi a lehetőséget.


----------



## LeoM (2011 Május 26)

ha már ilyen jól elbeszélgettünk, megkérdezhetem, hogy kivel beszéltem?  
én Tibi vagyok


----------



## hannant (2011 Május 26)

De ha már itt vagyok,mondanék is valamit.


----------



## Rumieru (2011 Május 26)

Én Lilla vagyok


----------



## hannant (2011 Május 26)

Jelenleg Budapesten vagyok, az országos onkológiai intézetben,kemoterápián.


----------



## hannant (2011 Május 26)

Nem panaszkodni jöttem, csak felhívni a figyelmet a herrák gyógyítható!!!!


----------



## LeoM (2011 Május 26)

Akkor szervusz Lilla, üdvözlet Pécsről! Esetleg csak nem érettségi miatt kell irodalmat tanulnod?? :O


----------



## hannant (2011 Május 26)

Mármint a hererák! Ha időben szólunk a fiainknak, hogy bármi rendelleneset észlelnek,szóljanak.


----------



## hannant (2011 Május 26)

Hétfőn halt meg mellettem egy fiatalember,mert 2 évig nem szólt, hogy akkora az egyik heréje, mint egy kislabda.


----------



## Rumieru (2011 Május 26)

A hererák engem nem fenyeget, de tudom, hogy kezdeti stádiumban gyógyítható a rák. Egyébként minden elismerésem a kitartásodért  Mennyi ideje csinálod?


----------



## LeoM (2011 Május 26)

Köszönjük a felhívást! És mielőbbi gyógyulást kívánok!


----------



## hannant (2011 Május 26)

Na,de tovább vidámabb témára.


----------



## hannant (2011 Május 26)

köszönöm!


----------



## Rumieru (2011 Május 26)

Neem, még nem érettségizem. Vagyis már kellene, mert 12es vagyok, de nulladikkal kezdtem nyelvszakon  Szóval csak jövőre jön az érettségi. Egyelőre a kisebb felelésektől kell tartanom (meg most Babits verseitől ^^")


----------



## hannant (2011 Május 26)

A második kezelés folyik éppen, 5 napos.


----------



## hannant (2011 Május 26)

Nem vészes, mivel a hajhulláson kívül semmi mellékhatás nincs.Hát, csodámra járnak az osztályon.


----------



## hannant (2011 Május 26)

Egyébként mióta van ez a rendszer, hogy csak hozzászólások után lehet olvasgatni?


----------



## LeoM (2011 Május 26)

Ó értem, akkor szerencsés vagy, a húgom most érettségizik és még hátravan neki a szóbeli.


----------



## hannant (2011 Május 26)

régebben már olvastam itt egy könyvet anélkül is


----------



## LeoM (2011 Május 26)

én nem tudom, én is csak most regisztráltam


----------



## Rumieru (2011 Május 26)

Hát, sajnos bevezették ezek szerint :S
Tibi, sok szerencsét kívánok a hugodnak! ^^ Bár biztos vagyok benne, hogy sikerülni fog neki.


----------



## hannant (2011 Május 26)

Na és kedves Rumieru,mi leszel,ha nagy leszel?


----------



## LeoM (2011 Május 26)

Én is remélem, hogy sikerülni fog neki! Nagyon kedves vagy! Neked pedig szurkolok Babitshoz!


----------



## vassapa (2011 Május 26)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg



Sziasztok


----------



## Rumieru (2011 Május 26)

leginkább tanár szeretnék lenni. Megköveztek, ha azt mondom, hogy nem itt Magyarországon, hanem kint Japánban?^^"
De ha a tanári állás nem jön össze, akkor bármi, csak nyelvvel foglalkozzon


----------



## vassapa (2011 Május 26)

vassapa írta:


> Sziasztok



csak most regisztráltam


----------



## LeoM (2011 Május 26)

Japán? Azta!


----------



## hannant (2011 Május 26)

szó sincs megkövezésről
Japán jó hely


----------



## Rumieru (2011 Május 26)

Hát igen... bár a dolgok jelen állása szerint nem lesz zökkenőmentes, de majd meglátjuk mit tudok kihozni belőle


----------



## hannant (2011 Május 26)

bár most nem annyira
kicsit nagy a káosz


----------



## LeoM (2011 Május 26)

Szia! Mindenkit szeretettel látunk itt ezen a kanadai oldalon, ahol nincs egy kanadai se.


----------



## hannant (2011 Május 26)

van egy japán barátom,szerencsére nem arról a környékről, amit a szököár sújtott


----------



## Rumieru (2011 Május 26)

Vagy csak álcázzák magukat


----------



## LeoM (2011 Május 26)

Igen, szegény japánok nagyon nehéz most nekik, de én nem féltem őket, amilyen fegyelmezettek és életrevalóak, biztos vagyok benne, hogy kilábalnak ebből is.


----------



## Rumieru (2011 Május 26)

Az biztos, hogy kilábalnak! Már így is, akkora a változás a tsunami utáni időszakhoz képest, hogy nekem leesett az állam. ( már amit képekről láttam, az elképesztő)


----------



## LeoM (2011 Május 26)

Amúgy örülök, hogy így teljesen véletlenül összefutottunk itt, nemigen találkozik az ember ilyen értelmes emberekkel a neten manapság...


----------



## Rumieru (2011 Május 26)

Köszönöm szépen a bókot ( ha vehetem annak^^). Én is örülök, hogy megismerhettelek. Véletlen egybeesés 
Amúgy igen... a neten furcsa embereket találni, de úgy látom, ilyen helyekre nem járnak föl közülük.


----------



## hannant (2011 Május 26)

köszönjük


----------



## LeoM (2011 Május 26)

Hála Istennek, hogy nem!


----------



## LeoM (2011 Május 26)

Ja igen veheted annak nyugodtan!


----------



## LeoM (2011 Május 26)

Szóval 12.-es vagy.. Én már rég érettségiztem.  Szerintem menni fog neked is és összejön az a Japán!


----------



## Rumieru (2011 Május 26)

Köszönöm szépena biztatást. Szeretném én is ezt hinni, de egylőre nem kiabálom el a dolgot^^ Felkészítem magam minden eshetőségre.
Viszont most mennem kell  Öröm volt veletek beszélgetni! Remélem összefutunk még az éterben  Sziasztok!


----------



## hannant (2011 Május 26)

szia,sok sikert


----------



## LeoM (2011 Május 26)

Szia! Bár szívesen folytattam volna még a beszélgetést! Örültem!


----------



## Chile (2011 Május 26)

*hozzászólás*

1. hozzászólás


----------



## Chile (2011 Május 26)

hozzászólás


----------



## Chile (2011 Május 26)

*hozzászólás*

2.hozzászólás


----------



## Chile (2011 Május 26)

*hozzászólás*

4.hozzászólás


----------



## Chile (2011 Május 26)

*hozzászólás*

5.hozzászólás


----------



## Chile (2011 Május 26)

*hozzászólás*

6.hozzászólás


----------



## Chile (2011 Május 26)

*asss*

7.hozzászólás


----------



## Chile (2011 Május 26)

9.hozzászólás


----------



## Chile (2011 Május 26)

*a*

9.hozzászólás


----------



## Chile (2011 Május 26)

*10*

11


----------



## Chile (2011 Május 26)

*10*

10


----------



## Chile (2011 Május 26)

12


----------



## Chile (2011 Május 26)

*13*

14


----------



## Chile (2011 Május 26)

*15*

15


----------



## Chile (2011 Május 26)

*16*

16


----------



## Chile (2011 Május 26)

*17*

17


----------



## Chile (2011 Május 26)

18


----------



## Chile (2011 Május 26)

*19*

19


----------



## Chile (2011 Május 26)

*20*

20


----------



## pichichi (2011 Május 26)

Csak kivancsisagbol, de mi az ertelme ennek a husz uzenetes szabalynak? Valaki be tudna avatni?


----------



## pichichi (2011 Május 26)

a masik erdekes dolog, hogy a nevem alatt az all, hogy 34-szer koszontek meg a 4 uzenetemet, rogton folotte meg az all, hogy 3 uzenetet irtam


----------



## pichichi (2011 Május 26)

15


----------



## pichichi (2011 Május 26)

14


----------



## csimasza (2011 Május 26)

ad


----------



## pichichi (2011 Május 26)

13


----------



## csimasza (2011 Május 26)

add


----------



## pichichi (2011 Május 26)

12


----------



## csimasza (2011 Május 26)

qw


----------



## pichichi (2011 Május 26)

11


----------



## pichichi (2011 Május 26)

10


----------



## csimasza (2011 Május 26)

01


----------



## csimasza (2011 Május 26)

2


----------



## pichichi (2011 Május 26)

9


----------



## pichichi (2011 Május 26)

8


----------



## csimasza (2011 Május 26)

3


----------



## pichichi (2011 Május 26)

7


----------



## csimasza (2011 Május 26)

4


----------



## pichichi (2011 Május 26)

6


----------



## csimasza (2011 Május 26)

5


----------



## pichichi (2011 Május 26)

5


----------



## csimasza (2011 Május 26)

6


----------



## csimasza (2011 Május 26)

7


----------



## pichichi (2011 Május 26)

4


----------



## csimasza (2011 Május 26)

8


----------



## pichichi (2011 Május 26)

3


----------



## csimasza (2011 Május 26)

9


----------



## pichichi (2011 Május 26)

2


----------



## csimasza (2011 Május 26)

10


----------



## pichichi (2011 Május 26)

1


----------



## csimasza (2011 Május 26)

11


----------



## pichichi (2011 Május 26)

0


----------



## csimasza (2011 Május 26)

12


----------



## csimasza (2011 Május 26)

13


----------



## csimasza (2011 Május 26)

14


----------



## pichichi (2011 Május 26)

na meg egy


----------



## csimasza (2011 Május 26)

15


----------



## csimasza (2011 Május 26)

16


----------



## csimasza (2011 Május 26)

17


----------



## csimasza (2011 Május 26)

18


----------



## csimasza (2011 Május 26)

19


----------



## csimasza (2011 Május 26)

20


----------



## attila751 (2011 Május 26)

*20*

A 20 elérése a cél.


----------



## melv (2011 Május 26)

*Van értelme?*

De most komolyan! Van ennek értelme?  (Max. valami nagyon elrejtett  )


----------



## attila751 (2011 Május 26)

*19*



Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg



Ez a19


----------



## melv (2011 Május 26)

*Komolyan érdekel*

Hogy miért van ez a kikötés.


----------



## attila751 (2011 Május 26)

*18*



attila751 írta:


> Ez a19



18 Semmi csak így írták meg.


----------



## attila751 (2011 Május 26)

*17*



attila751 írta:


> 18 Semmi csak így írták meg.


----------



## attila751 (2011 Május 26)

*16*



attila751 írta:


>


----------



## attila751 (2011 Május 26)

*15*



attila751 írta:


>


----------



## attila751 (2011 Május 26)

*14*



attila751 írta:


>



kisskisskisskisskisskisskisskisskisskisskisskisskisskisskiss


----------



## attila751 (2011 Május 26)

*13*



attila751 írta:


> kisskisskisskisskisskisskisskisskisskisskisskisskisskisskiss


----------



## attila751 (2011 Május 26)

*12*



attila751 írta:


>


----------



## attila751 (2011 Május 26)

*11*



attila751 írta:


>



:12::..:


----------



## attila751 (2011 Május 26)

*9*



attila751 írta:


> :12::..:



:33::33::33::33::33::33::33:


----------



## attila751 (2011 Május 26)

*8*



attila751 írta:


> :33::33::33::33::33::33::33:



:11::11::11::11:


----------



## attila751 (2011 Május 26)

*7*



attila751 írta:


> :11::11::11::11:



:99::99::99::99::99:kiss


----------



## attila751 (2011 Május 26)

*6*



attila751 írta:


> :99::99::99::99::99:kiss



6:..::..::..::..::..::smile:


----------



## attila751 (2011 Május 26)

*15*



attila751 írta:


> 6:..::..::..::..::..::smile:



:111::111:


----------



## attila751 (2011 Május 26)

*4*



attila751 írta:


> :111::111:



kiss:..:


----------



## attila751 (2011 Május 26)

*3*



attila751 írta:


> kiss:..:



:33:


----------



## attila751 (2011 Május 26)

*2*



attila751 írta:


> :33:



kiss


----------



## attila751 (2011 Május 26)

*1*



attila751 írta:


> kiss



:33:


----------



## attila751 (2011 Május 26)

*Utolsó*



attila751 írta:


> :33:



kiss

Már csak a két nap kell.

Üdv.


----------



## tinka516 (2011 Május 26)

sziasztok


----------



## tinka516 (2011 Május 26)

2


----------



## tinka516 (2011 Május 26)

3


----------



## tinka516 (2011 Május 26)

4


----------



## tinka516 (2011 Május 26)

5


----------



## tinka516 (2011 Május 26)

6


----------



## tinka516 (2011 Május 26)

7


----------



## tinka516 (2011 Május 26)

8


----------



## tinka516 (2011 Május 26)

9


----------



## tinka516 (2011 Május 26)

10


----------



## tinka516 (2011 Május 26)

11


----------



## tinka516 (2011 Május 26)

12


----------



## tinka516 (2011 Május 26)

13


----------



## tinka516 (2011 Május 26)

14


----------



## tinka516 (2011 Május 26)

15


----------



## tinka516 (2011 Május 26)

16


----------



## tinka516 (2011 Május 26)

17


----------



## tinka516 (2011 Május 26)

18


----------



## tinka516 (2011 Május 26)

19


----------



## tinka516 (2011 Május 26)

20


----------



## Onac (2011 Május 27)

Köszönöm a lehetőséget, igen, gyorsan szeretnék 20 hozzászólást üsszegyűjteni


----------



## Onac (2011 Május 27)

Azért számolgatni nem fogok, annyira nem sürgős, lehet, hogy majd vicceket mesélek. Nem tudom xD


----------



## piros55 (2011 Május 27)

*Jó reggelt !*


----------



## pucklee (2011 Május 27)

szia


----------



## pucklee (2011 Május 27)

2


----------



## pucklee (2011 Május 27)

3


----------



## pucklee (2011 Május 27)

4


----------



## Lindi30 (2011 Május 27)

Szép napot mindenkinek!


----------



## pucklee (2011 Május 27)

5


----------



## pucklee (2011 Május 27)

6


----------



## pucklee (2011 Május 27)

7


----------



## pucklee (2011 Május 27)

8


----------



## pucklee (2011 Május 27)

9


----------



## pucklee (2011 Május 27)

10


----------



## pucklee (2011 Május 27)

11


----------



## pucklee (2011 Május 27)

12


----------



## pucklee (2011 Május 27)

13


----------



## pucklee (2011 Május 27)

14


----------



## pucklee (2011 Május 27)

15


----------



## pucklee (2011 Május 27)

16


----------



## pucklee (2011 Május 27)

17


----------



## pucklee (2011 Május 27)

18


----------



## pucklee (2011 Május 27)

19


----------



## pucklee (2011 Május 27)

20


----------



## pucklee (2011 Május 27)

21


----------



## pucklee (2011 Május 27)

Tényleg ez egy nagyon jó társaság.


----------



## kata0811 (2011 Május 27)

*nos*

úgy még nem volt, hogy valahogy ne lett volna )


----------



## kata0811 (2011 Május 27)

íme a 2.


----------



## kata0811 (2011 Május 27)

biztos van ennek valami értelme


----------



## kata0811 (2011 Május 27)

csak még nem jöttem rá, hogy mi is lenne az


----------



## kata0811 (2011 Május 27)

a hiba valszeg


----------



## kata0811 (2011 Május 27)

az én készülékemben van


----------



## kata0811 (2011 Május 27)

vagy mégsem?


----------



## kata0811 (2011 Május 27)

8


----------



## kata0811 (2011 Május 27)

egyszer elérem


----------



## kata0811 (2011 Május 27)

a remény hal meg utoljára


----------



## kata0811 (2011 Május 27)

és féltáv


----------



## kata0811 (2011 Május 27)

haladok


----------



## kata0811 (2011 Május 27)

már 13


----------



## kata0811 (2011 Május 27)

de megéri


----------



## kata0811 (2011 Május 27)

hajrá, hajrá


----------



## kata0811 (2011 Május 27)

16


----------



## kata0811 (2011 Május 27)

lassan a finisben


----------



## kata0811 (2011 Május 27)

ó, te jó ég!


----------



## kata0811 (2011 Május 27)

19


----------



## kata0811 (2011 Május 27)

íme a 20.


----------



## bekaposi (2011 Május 27)

*hol*

Kanadában leszek 2.5 hetet a nyáron, éljen


----------



## bekaposi (2011 Május 27)

*hol*

Montreal-ban és a környékén


----------



## bekaposi (2011 Május 27)

*hol*

nem tudjuk pontosan, miket érdemes megnézni


----------



## bekaposi (2011 Május 27)

*hol*

sajnos a Montreal és környéke rovat nem igazán aktív


----------



## bekaposi (2011 Május 27)

*még csak 8*

még mindig csak a 8-adik hozzászólásnál tartok


----------



## bekaposi (2011 Május 27)

*még csak 9*

még csak 9


----------



## bekaposi (2011 Május 27)

*még csak 10*

még csak 10


----------



## bekaposi (2011 Május 27)

11


----------



## bekaposi (2011 Május 27)

12


----------



## bekaposi (2011 Május 27)

13


----------



## bekaposi (2011 Május 27)

14[hide]14[/hide]


----------



## bekaposi (2011 Május 27)

_15_


----------



## bekaposi (2011 Május 27)

16


----------



## bekaposi (2011 Május 27)

17


----------



## bekaposi (2011 Május 27)

18


----------



## bekaposi (2011 Május 27)

19


----------



## bekaposi (2011 Május 27)

20


----------



## bekaposi (2011 Május 27)

Éljen, éljen. Ezentúl csak értelmes hozzászólásaim lesznek .


----------



## vassapa (2011 Május 27)

Wulfi írta:


> Köszi, Melitta! kiss



köszi


----------



## vassapa (2011 Május 27)

köszi


----------



## vassapa (2011 Május 27)

hello mindenki!


----------



## vassapa (2011 Május 27)

Üdvözlet


----------



## vassapa (2011 Május 27)

Jó ez az oldal


----------



## vassapa (2011 Május 27)

Remélem


----------



## vassapa (2011 Május 27)

Jól


----------



## vassapa (2011 Május 27)

fogom


----------



## vassapa (2011 Május 27)

majd


----------



## vassapa (2011 Május 27)

érezni


----------



## vassapa (2011 Május 27)

magam!


----------



## vassapa (2011 Május 27)

20!


----------



## Annaroza (2011 Május 27)

sziasztok


----------



## Annaroza (2011 Május 27)

1


----------



## Annaroza (2011 Május 27)

2


----------



## Annaroza (2011 Május 27)

3


----------



## Annaroza (2011 Május 27)

4


----------



## Annaroza (2011 Május 27)

5


----------



## Annaroza (2011 Május 27)

6


----------



## Annaroza (2011 Május 27)

7:d


----------



## Annaroza (2011 Május 27)

8


----------



## Annaroza (2011 Május 27)

9


----------



## Annaroza (2011 Május 27)

10


----------



## Annaroza (2011 Május 27)

11


----------



## Annaroza (2011 Május 27)

12


----------



## Annaroza (2011 Május 27)

13


----------



## Annaroza (2011 Május 27)

14:..:


----------



## Annaroza (2011 Május 27)

15


----------



## Annaroza (2011 Május 27)

16:d


----------



## Annaroza (2011 Május 27)

17


----------



## Annaroza (2011 Május 27)

18:d:444:


----------



## Annaroza (2011 Május 27)

19:33:


----------



## Annaroza (2011 Május 27)

20:..:


----------



## Laci3232 (2011 Május 27)

*üdv mindenkinek.*

Remélem elnézitek ha a 20 hozzászólásom kicsit szemetelés lesz


----------



## Laci3232 (2011 Május 27)

2


----------



## Laci3232 (2011 Május 27)

3


----------



## Laci3232 (2011 Május 27)

4


----------



## Laci3232 (2011 Május 27)

5


----------



## Laci3232 (2011 Május 27)

6


----------



## Laci3232 (2011 Május 27)

7


----------



## Laci3232 (2011 Május 27)

8


----------



## Laci3232 (2011 Május 27)

9


----------



## Laci3232 (2011 Május 27)

10


----------



## Laci3232 (2011 Május 27)

11


----------



## Laci3232 (2011 Május 27)

12


----------



## Laci3232 (2011 Május 27)

13


----------



## Laci3232 (2011 Május 27)

14


----------



## Laci3232 (2011 Május 27)

15


----------



## Laci3232 (2011 Május 27)

16


----------



## Laci3232 (2011 Május 27)

17


----------



## Laci3232 (2011 Május 27)

18


----------



## Laci3232 (2011 Május 27)

19


----------



## Laci3232 (2011 Május 27)

20


----------



## Laci3232 (2011 Május 27)

Meg is van a kvóta...


----------



## matilda60 (2011 Május 27)

*köszi*

Szia Melitta!

Szeretném megköszönni!


----------



## matilda60 (2011 Május 27)

18


----------



## matilda60 (2011 Május 27)

17?


----------



## matilda60 (2011 Május 27)

16


----------



## matilda60 (2011 Május 27)

14


----------



## matilda60 (2011 Május 27)

11


----------



## matilda60 (2011 Május 27)

10


----------



## matilda60 (2011 Május 27)

9


----------



## matilda60 (2011 Május 27)

7


----------



## matilda60 (2011 Május 27)

6


----------



## matilda60 (2011 Május 27)

5


----------



## matilda60 (2011 Május 27)

4


----------



## matilda60 (2011 Május 27)

2


----------



## matilda60 (2011 Május 27)

InshaAllah megvan a 20
Mégegyszer köszönöm


----------



## matilda60 (2011 Május 27)

köszi


Borina írta:


> Tudásszintmérő feladatlapok, Irodalom 5AB.
> Mozaik Kiadó 2010. MS-2709


----------



## matilda60 (2011 Május 27)

matilda60 írta:


>


 :d


----------



## matilda60 (2011 Május 27)

matilda60 írta:


>


 köszi


----------



## matilda60 (2011 Május 27)

matilda60 írta:


> köszönöm, megprobalom letolteni


 köszi


----------



## matilda60 (2011 Május 27)

matilda60 írta:


> köszi


 köszi


----------



## matilda60 (2011 Május 27)

köszönöm, de nem tudom letölteni


----------



## Mirigyke (2011 Május 27)

sziasztok . mizu ?


----------



## Mirigyke (2011 Május 27)

Kéne valamit irni hogy


----------



## Mirigyke (2011 Május 27)

meg legyen a 20 hozzászólás


----------



## Mirigyke (2011 Május 27)

fontos lenne


----------



## Mirigyke (2011 Május 27)

???


----------



## Mirigyke (2011 Május 27)

:d :d :d


----------



## Mirigyke (2011 Május 27)

......


----------



## Mirigyke (2011 Május 27)

Valaki ismeri ... Angyalbőrben jól érzem magam


----------



## Mirigyke (2011 Május 27)

Nincsen baj csak az hogy nincs hajam .. olyan jó és fülbemészó dallam


----------



## Mirigyke (2011 Május 27)

és valaki szereti az irigy hónaljmirigyet


----------



## Mirigyke (2011 Május 27)

én nagyonnn


----------



## Mirigyke (2011 Május 27)

:d :d :d


----------



## Mirigyke (2011 Május 27)

már csak


----------



## Mirigyke (2011 Május 27)

2 hozzászólás és


----------



## Mirigyke (2011 Május 27)

készzz


----------



## Mirigyke (2011 Május 27)

mizu mizu mizu ???


----------



## Jennyfer378 (2011 Május 27)

Sziasztok!


----------



## elevenke (2011 Május 27)

- Móricka, miért piszkálod az orrodat az órán?
- Azért, tanító néni, mert otthon anyukám nem engedi.


----------



## elevenke (2011 Május 27)

Egy mutatványos éppen a következő előadására megy, amikor egy rendőr igazoltatja. Benéz a rendőr az autóba és gyanakodva kérdezi:
- Fáklyák, gyújtófolyadék? Mire való ez a sok gyúlékony anyag a kocsijában? 
- Előadóművész vagyok, ezek kellenek a tűzokádó számomhoz.
- Na ne mondja! Hiszem, ha látom. Mutassa csak be azt a számot!
A férfi kiszáll a kocsiból, előhúz egy fáklyát és lángot fúj.
Elhajt mellettük autóval egy házaspár. A vezető odaszól a feleségének:
- Hű, mekkora szerencse, hogy abbahagytam az ivást! Odanézz, milyen tesztet csináltatnak azzal az emberrel!


----------



## elevenke (2011 Május 27)

Kovácsné este 10-kor érkezik haza. Azt mondja a férjének:
- Drágám, a kocsid a Körútnál van, az egyik mellékutcában.
- És miért nem hoztad haza?
- Túl sötét volt már ahhoz, hogy minden darabját megtaláljam.


----------



## elevenke (2011 Május 27)

A repülőgép már jó ideje várt, mire megkapta a felszállási engedélyt. A kapitány egy pillanatig gondolkodott, majd beleszólt a hangosbeszélőbe.
- Kedves utasaink, itt a kapitány beszél, mindjárt indulunk. Elnézésüket kérem a késlekedésért, de elromlott az a szerkezet, amely a csomagjaikat szokta megnyomorgatni és a fogantyúkat letépkedni, úgyhogy most ezt a földi személyzet volt kénytelen kézzel elvégezni.


----------



## elevenke (2011 Május 27)

Móricka utazik a villamoson és elkezd beszélgetni egy öreg nénivel. A néni azt mondja:
- Tudod, kisfiam én már 25 éve utazom ezzel a villamossal...
Mire Móricka közbevág:
- Jézusom, hol tetszett felszállni?


----------



## elevenke (2011 Május 27)

Egy részeg odatámolyog a nyíregyházi vasútállomás jegypénztárához. Kérdezi a pénztárostól:
- Mondja csak, mennyi idő alatt ér a vonat innen Szolnokra?
- Két és fél óra.
- Na és Szolnokról Nyíregyházára?
- Ugyanannyi. Miből gondolja, hogy visszafelé nem ugyanolyan gyorsan közlekedik a vonat?
- Hát, tudja, Karácsonytól Szilveszterig csak egy hét telik el, de Szilvesztertől Karácsonyig viszont rohadt sok idő.


----------



## elevenke (2011 Május 27)

Bejött az élelmiszerboltba egy szöszi.
- Kérek egy kék Szofit!
Levettem egy egy nekem szimpatikus darabot a sok közül, és a hölgy elé tettem. A dobozon nagy fekete keretben az állt, hogy a dohányzás tüdőrákot okoz. A hölgy felháborodva utasította vissza:
- Nekem ez nem kell, mert ez tüdőrákot okoz!
Padlót fogtam. Hogy valaki ilyen jó helyzetfelismerő legyen! És így lehessen rá hatni! Elhatároztam, hogy olyat mondok ami alapjaiban rengeti meg a világnézetét, majd elboruló aggyal, de faarccal közöltem vele:
- Sajnos mind rákot okoz.
Erre ő szintén faarccal:
- Adjon egy másik dobozzal ugyanebből a márkából!
Először azt hittem viccel, de rájöttem hogy nem. Hát, én adtam neki.
- Erre meg az van írva, hogy a terhesség megszakadásához vezethet.
- Ó, az jó, nem vagyok terhes, és így nincs gond. Tüdőrákot mégse szeretnék kapni!
Azt hittem, felkötöm magam, de erőt vettem magamon, végül is a napom szép volt, mert újfent örömöt okoztam egy vásárlónak. De a történetnek itt nincs vége. A hölgy pár nap múlva visszatért, megint kért egy kék Szofit. Rutinos droidkezelőként mindjárt meg is néztem, mi van a dobozon. Az írás imígyen szólt: "A dohányzás csökkenti a spermiumok számát." Gondoltam, ez biztos jó lesz, és oda is adtam. Nézegette, nézegette, közben egy pár embert kiszolgáltam, majd közölte:
- Ez férfi cigi, ez nekem nem jó! Adjon nőit!


----------



## elevenke (2011 Május 27)

Két jóbarát találkozik az utcán:
- Jólesik olykor az embernek a tulajdon két lábán járni, nem igaz?
- Dehogyisnem! Tőled mennyi időre vonták be a jogosítványt?


----------



## elevenke (2011 Május 27)

- Uram! Ugye tudja, hogy miért állitottam meg? - kérdezi a rendőr a vadul hajtó autóstól.
- Tudom. Lassan hajtottam.
- Még hogy lassan? Száz nyolcvannal ment belterületen! Ez magának lassú?
- Nézze, biztos úr, ha kétszazharminccal hajtottam volna, akkor most nem lennék itt.


----------



## elevenke (2011 Május 27)

A vonaton két férfi ül egymással szemben. Az egyik panaszkodik a másiknak, hogy ő rosszul érzi magát, ha háttal kell ülnie a menetiránynak. A másik udvariasan felajánlja, hogy cseréljenek helyet. A vonat elindul, az udvarias utas pedig lehányja a másikat.
- Ember! Miért nem mondta, hogy maga is rosszul lesz, ha háttal ül a
menetiránynak?
- Gondoltam, inkább én hányjam le magát, mint maga engem.


----------



## elevenke (2011 Május 27)

Új 7-es BMW-be beleszalad hátulról egy Trabant. A BMW fedélzeti computerén a következő felirat jelenik meg:
Új Plug&Play eszköz csatlakozva. Telepíti most a szükséges drivereket?


----------



## elevenke (2011 Május 27)

Az apa a gyerekeket küldi az iskolába.
- Aztán vigyázzatok az átkeléssel! Tudjátok, anyátok ma kocsival ment el otthonról...


----------



## elevenke (2011 Május 27)

Bánatos feleség megy haza, újságolja a férjének:
- Drágám, van egy jó és egy rossz hírem! Melyikkel kezdjem?
- Kezdd a jóval.
- Működött a légzsák...


----------



## elevenke (2011 Május 27)

- Mi az abszolút optimizmus?
- Trabanton vonóhorog.


----------



## elevenke (2011 Május 27)

Magyarórán a tanító néni Józsikát korholja:
- Józsika, a kutyádról írt fogalmazásod szó szerint ugyanaz, mint a testvéredé.
- Igen, tanító néni, mert a kutya is ugyanaz.


----------



## elevenke (2011 Május 27)

Rendőr igazoltatja a csavargót:
- Milyen iskolai végzettsége van?
- Semmi. Analfabéta vagyok.
- Mi maga?
- Analfabéta.
- Betűzze, kérem!


----------



## elevenke (2011 Május 27)

Egy rendőr ül a kocsijában, miközben egy őrült iszonyatosan veri a hátsó ablakot egy kalapáccsal. Arra megy egy másik rendőr és odakiált:
- Hé, Józsi! Valaki iszonyatosan püföli a kocsidat egy kalapáccsal!
- Mi? Nem hallom, mert valaki iszonyatosan püföli a kocsimat egy kalapáccsal.


----------



## elevenke (2011 Május 27)

Két, a Közgáz előtt posztoló rendőr beszélget:
- Te Józsi! Már öt éve minden nap itt vagyunk, ennyi idő alatt akár el is végezhettük volna az egyetemet.
- De hiszen te még írni-olvasni sem tudsz!
- Nem is levelezőn gondoltam!


----------



## elevenke (2011 Május 27)

Két rendőr beszélget:
- Hallom, a feleséged nemrég kapott jogosítványt. Hogy megy neki a vezetés?
- Hát olyan sakkosan.
- Az meg mit jelent?
- Hol egy gyalogot, hol egy futót üt el.


----------



## elevenke (2011 Május 27)

- Doktor úr! Ha itt megnyomom, fáj, ha ott megnyomom, akkor is fáj, ha amott megnyomom, akkor is, segítsen! - kéri a páciens.
- Uram, ugye ön rendőr?
- Honnan tudja???
- Önnek el van törve az ujja.

----

Feel the sunshine


----------



## elevenke (2011 Május 27)

Két rendőr beszélget. Megszólal az egyik:
- Hé, te vettél már a gyerekeknek Kinder tojást?
- Aha.
- És milyen volt?
- A csoki nagyon finom volt, de mire a kapszulát lenyeltem...


----------



## elevenke (2011 Május 27)

Két rendőr találkozik:
- Mi van a nálad?
- Termosz.
- Az mi?
- A hideget hidegen, a meleget melegen tartja.
- És mi van benne?
- 2 adag fagyi és egy kis leves!


----------



## elevenke (2011 Május 27)

Na, hát mindenkinek sok szépet


----------



## kutikula (2011 Május 27)

*Teszt*

próba


Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


----------



## kutikula (2011 Május 27)

*t2*

proba2


kutikula írta:


> próba


----------



## kutikula (2011 Május 27)

*u3*

p3


kutikula írta:


> proba2


----------



## kutikula (2011 Május 27)

teszt


----------



## kutikula (2011 Május 27)

t5


----------



## kutikula (2011 Május 27)

t6


----------



## kutikula (2011 Május 27)

u7


----------



## kutikula (2011 Május 27)

u8


----------



## kutikula (2011 Május 27)

u9


----------



## kutikula (2011 Május 27)

u10


----------



## Rpet9 (2011 Május 27)

1


----------



## kutikula (2011 Május 27)

*u11*

u11


kutikula írta:


> próba


----------



## kutikula (2011 Május 27)

*u12*



kutikula írta:


> u11


u12


----------



## kutikula (2011 Május 27)

u13


----------



## Rpet9 (2011 Május 27)

2


----------



## kutikula (2011 Május 27)

*u14*



rpet9 írta:


> 2


14


----------



## Rpet9 (2011 Május 27)

3


----------



## kutikula (2011 Május 27)

u15


----------



## Rpet9 (2011 Május 27)

4


----------



## kutikula (2011 Május 27)

*u16*



rpet9 írta:


> 3


16


----------



## kutikula (2011 Május 27)

u17


----------



## kutikula (2011 Május 27)

u18


----------



## kutikula (2011 Május 27)

u19


----------



## kutikula (2011 Május 27)

u20


----------



## sbman (2011 Május 27)

a


----------



## editmaci79 (2011 Május 27)

*?*

köszi mindenzt


----------



## editmaci79 (2011 Május 27)

*.*

már2


----------



## editmaci79 (2011 Május 27)

*,*

most már3


----------



## editmaci79 (2011 Május 27)

*,*

alakul már4


----------



## editmaci79 (2011 Május 27)

*,*

ez az 5


----------



## editmaci79 (2011 Május 27)

jajde jó már 6


----------



## sbman (2011 Május 27)

próba1


----------



## editmaci79 (2011 Május 27)

most 8


----------



## sbman (2011 Május 27)

próba 2


----------



## sbman (2011 Május 27)

próba 3


----------



## editmaci79 (2011 Május 27)

*.*

9 ed


----------



## sbman (2011 Május 27)

próba 4


----------



## editmaci79 (2011 Május 27)

*.*

talán 9


----------



## sbman (2011 Május 27)

próba 5


----------



## sbman (2011 Május 27)

próba 6


----------



## editmaci79 (2011 Május 27)

*.*

kiss


----------



## sbman (2011 Május 27)

próba 7


----------



## sbman (2011 Május 27)

próba 8


----------



## editmaci79 (2011 Május 27)

*.*

:66:


----------



## sbman (2011 Május 27)

próba 9


----------



## editmaci79 (2011 Május 27)

:11:


----------



## sbman (2011 Május 27)

próba 10


----------



## editmaci79 (2011 Május 27)

*.*

:8:12


----------



## sbman (2011 Május 27)

próba 11


----------



## sbman (2011 Május 27)

próba 12


----------



## editmaci79 (2011 Május 27)

*.*

:kaboom:14


----------



## sbman (2011 Május 27)

próba 13


----------



## editmaci79 (2011 Május 27)

*.*

:lol:


----------



## editmaci79 (2011 Május 27)

*,*

már csak 5


----------



## sbman (2011 Május 27)

próba 14


----------



## sbman (2011 Május 27)

próba 15


----------



## editmaci79 (2011 Május 27)

*.*

már csak4


----------



## sbman (2011 Május 27)

próba 16


----------



## sbman (2011 Május 27)

próba 17


----------



## editmaci79 (2011 Május 27)

*.*

sbman kitartás mindjárt meglesz


----------



## sbman (2011 Május 27)

próba 18


----------



## editmaci79 (2011 Május 27)

*.*

és már csak 2


----------



## sbman (2011 Május 27)

próba 19


----------



## editmaci79 (2011 Május 27)

*.*

igen

megvan a 20

éljen


----------



## sbman (2011 Május 27)

próba 20


----------



## editmaci79 (2011 Május 27)

*.*

ez pedig a ráadás


----------



## editmaci79 (2011 Május 27)

*.*

megvan a 20... megvan a 2nap...és még mindig semmi..
vajon mért?


----------



## trotro (2011 Május 27)

Üdv!


----------



## trotro (2011 Május 27)

2. beírás


----------



## trotro (2011 Május 27)

régen regisztráltam, de akkor teljesen kiment a fejemből, most azonban jó lesz ez  3.


----------



## trotro (2011 Május 27)

4. jön


----------



## trotro (2011 Május 27)

20 mp-t várni kell, ezt nem is tudtam  5.


----------



## trotro (2011 Május 27)

hatodik.kiss


----------



## trotro (2011 Május 27)

a hetedik te magad légy.


----------



## trotro (2011 Május 27)

mindjárt féltávnál vagyok.


----------



## trotro (2011 Május 27)

egy hiányzik hozzá.


----------



## trotro (2011 Május 27)

félúton vagyok


----------



## trotro (2011 Május 27)

büntető 11.


----------



## trotro (2011 Május 27)

12.


----------



## trotro (2011 Május 27)

szerencsétlen szám


----------



## trotro (2011 Május 27)

tizennégy.


----------



## trotro (2011 Május 27)

háromnegyed táv. és vajon 20-nál tényleg minden működni fog?


----------



## trotro (2011 Május 27)

16. tizenhat.


----------



## trotro (2011 Május 27)

célegyenesbe fordultam.


----------



## trotro (2011 Május 27)

nagykorúság határa.


----------



## trotro (2011 Május 27)

utolsóelőtti.


----------



## trotro (2011 Május 27)

KÉSZ!  kész? :O remélem...


----------



## trotro (2011 Május 27)

na lássuk...


----------



## trotro (2011 Május 27)

hát sajnos nem...


----------



## kazimirmurr (2011 Május 27)

Sziasztok!


----------



## harifrici (2011 Május 27)

Halihó!


----------



## harifrici (2011 Május 27)

3


----------



## harifrici (2011 Május 27)

4


----------



## harifrici (2011 Május 27)

5


----------



## harifrici (2011 Május 27)

6


----------



## harifrici (2011 Május 27)

7


----------



## harifrici (2011 Május 27)

8


----------



## harifrici (2011 Május 27)

9


----------



## harifrici (2011 Május 27)

10


----------



## harifrici (2011 Május 27)

11


----------



## harifrici (2011 Május 27)

12


----------



## harifrici (2011 Május 27)

13


----------



## harifrici (2011 Május 27)

14


----------



## harifrici (2011 Május 27)

15


----------



## harifrici (2011 Május 27)

16


----------



## vikyra22 (2011 Május 27)

már megvolt a 20 és nem enged még mindig


----------



## harifrici (2011 Május 27)

17


----------



## vikyra22 (2011 Május 27)

meg a két nap is  mi lehet a baj?


----------



## trotro (2011 Május 27)

dettó, engem sem...


----------



## szm1k1 (2011 Május 27)

na erre benevezek


----------



## szm1k1 (2011 Május 27)

2


----------



## szm1k1 (2011 Május 27)

3


----------



## szm1k1 (2011 Május 27)

4


----------



## trotro (2011 Május 27)

kíváncsi vagyok neked menni fog-e 20 után...nekem nem jó


----------



## szm1k1 (2011 Május 27)

5


----------



## szm1k1 (2011 Május 27)

majd meglátom
lehet hpogy pl csak holnap enged be, ha megvan a két nap meg a min 20 hozzászólás


----------



## szm1k1 (2011 Május 27)

7


----------



## szm1k1 (2011 Május 27)

8


----------



## harifrici (2011 Május 27)

18


----------



## harifrici (2011 Május 27)

19


----------



## szm1k1 (2011 Május 27)

9


----------



## szm1k1 (2011 Május 27)

10


----------



## harifrici (2011 Május 27)

20


----------



## humzsu (2011 Május 27)

*Gyermekirodalom*

Kedves Mindenki!

Nagyon nagy szükségem lenne a jövő hei gyermekirodakom vizsgámhoz Komáromi Gabriella: Gyermekirodalom című könyvére. Ez a könyv egyszerűen beszerezhetetlen. Sajnos addig nem valószínű, hogy a 20 hozzászólást össze tudom szedni. Két gyerek és munka mellett nemigen van időm fórumozni. 
Ha van valaki, aki már letöltheti a pdf fált, és el tudné nekem küldeni e-mailben, nagyon hálás lennék érte, bár gondolom ez teljesen szabálytalan.
Az oldal egyébként nagyon jó. Már többször is belebotlottam, mikor a főiskolai tanulmányaimhoz kerestem anyagokat. (a budapesti tanítóképző főiskolár járok).
A segítséget előre is köszönöm.

e-mail címem: [email protected]


----------



## szm1k1 (2011 Május 27)

11


----------



## humzsu (2011 Május 27)

Láttam az előttem szólókat. Ez a második hozzászólásom. Nagyon kell a könyv!!!


----------



## humzsu (2011 Május 27)

harmadik


----------



## humzsu (2011 Május 27)

negyedik


----------



## humzsu (2011 Május 27)

ötödik


----------



## humzsu (2011 Május 27)

hatodik


----------



## humzsu (2011 Május 27)

hetedik


----------



## humzsu (2011 Május 27)

nyolcadik


----------



## humzsu (2011 Május 27)

kilencedik


----------



## humzsu (2011 Május 27)

tizedik


----------



## szm1k1 (2011 Május 27)

12


----------



## humzsu (2011 Május 27)

11.


----------



## humzsu (2011 Május 27)

12.


----------



## szm1k1 (2011 Május 27)

13


----------



## humzsu (2011 Május 27)

13.


----------



## humzsu (2011 Május 27)

14.


----------



## humzsu (2011 Május 27)

15.


----------



## humzsu (2011 Május 27)

16.


----------



## humzsu (2011 Május 27)

17.


----------



## humzsu (2011 Május 27)

18.


----------



## szm1k1 (2011 Május 27)

14


----------



## humzsu (2011 Május 27)

19.


----------



## humzsu (2011 Május 27)

20.


----------



## humzsu (2011 Május 27)

Nem ludom letölteni a könyvet! Miért?


----------



## szm1k1 (2011 Május 27)

15


----------



## trotro (2011 Május 27)

Nálam mostmár jó!!!


----------



## szm1k1 (2011 Május 27)

16


----------



## greyer001 (2011 Május 27)

5


----------



## greyer001 (2011 Május 27)

6


----------



## greyer001 (2011 Május 27)

7


----------



## greyer001 (2011 Május 27)

8


----------



## szm1k1 (2011 Május 27)

17


----------



## szm1k1 (2011 Május 27)

18


----------



## greyer001 (2011 Május 27)

9


----------



## szm1k1 (2011 Május 27)

19


----------



## szm1k1 (2011 Május 27)

20


----------



## szm1k1 (2011 Május 27)

elvileg megvolt, kivancsi vagyok mikor enged letolteni...


----------



## greyer001 (2011 Május 27)

10


----------



## greyer001 (2011 Május 27)

11


----------



## dnebgy (2011 Május 27)

Üdvözlet! Gyűjtögetünk.


----------



## dnebgy (2011 Május 27)

Jó lenne elérni a 20-at


----------



## dnebgy (2011 Május 27)

Még 18?


----------



## dnebgy (2011 Május 27)

17?


----------



## dnebgy (2011 Május 27)

Ez így ciki


----------



## dnebgy (2011 Május 27)

De tovább...


----------



## dnebgy (2011 Május 27)

kiss


----------



## dnebgy (2011 Május 27)

Ne add fel


----------



## dnebgy (2011 Május 27)

csak komolyan


----------



## dnebgy (2011 Május 27)




----------



## dnebgy (2011 Május 27)




----------



## dnebgy (2011 Május 27)

Ezek tetszenek


----------



## dnebgy (2011 Május 27)

:55:


----------



## dnebgy (2011 Május 27)

:lol:


----------



## dnebgy (2011 Május 27)

:444:


----------



## dnebgy (2011 Május 27)

Ezt megjegyzem


----------



## dnebgy (2011 Május 27)

??


----------



## dnebgy (2011 Május 27)

Már csak 3


----------



## dnebgy (2011 Május 27)

2


----------



## dnebgy (2011 Május 27)




----------



## Lalo88 (2011 Május 27)

helló


----------



## Lalo88 (2011 Május 27)

na jó éjt mindenkinek


----------



## kalanzsolt (2011 Május 27)

*20 hozzászólás*

a


----------



## kalanzsolt (2011 Május 27)

*aa*

aa


----------



## kalanzsolt (2011 Május 27)

*ss*

ssw


----------



## kalanzsolt (2011 Május 27)

*sd*

ddf


----------



## kalanzsolt (2011 Május 27)

*ff*

ggt


----------



## kalanzsolt (2011 Május 27)

*li*

iop


----------



## kalanzsolt (2011 Május 27)

*kl*

jkl


----------



## kalanzsolt (2011 Május 27)

*lll*

hjk


----------



## kalanzsolt (2011 Május 27)

*tt*

tt


----------



## kalanzsolt (2011 Május 27)

*tzr*

rtz


----------



## kalanzsolt (2011 Május 27)

*uj*

jg


----------



## kalanzsolt (2011 Május 27)

*lkk*

lé


----------



## kalanzsolt (2011 Május 27)

*lékl*

uiou


----------



## kalanzsolt (2011 Május 27)

*iolo*

iuo


----------



## kalanzsolt (2011 Május 27)

*lujilu*

uioui


----------



## kalanzsolt (2011 Május 27)

*hjk*

hjkhjk


----------



## kalanzsolt (2011 Május 27)

*uu*

zui


----------



## kalanzsolt (2011 Május 27)

*lékll*

klékl


----------



## kalanzsolt (2011 Május 27)

*iouo*

uiou


----------



## kalanzsolt (2011 Május 27)

*ouiou*

uiooooo


----------



## kalanzsolt (2011 Május 27)

*eee*

eeee


----------



## dandrasanyi (2011 Május 27)

*JA - Altató*

Lehunyja kék szemét az ég,
lehunyja sok szemét a ház,


----------



## dandrasanyi (2011 Május 27)

dunna alatt alszik a rét -
aludj el szépen, kis Balázs.


----------



## dandrasanyi (2011 Május 27)

Lábára lehajtja fejét,
alszik a bogár, a darázs,


----------



## dandrasanyi (2011 Május 27)

velealszik a zümmögés -
aludj el szépen, kis Balázs.


----------



## dandrasanyi (2011 Május 27)

álmában csönget egy picit -
aludj el szépen, kis Balázs.


----------



## dandrasanyi (2011 Május 27)

Alszik a széken a kabát,
szunnyadozik a szakadás,


----------



## dandrasanyi (2011 Május 27)

máma már nem hasad tovább -
aludj el szépen, kis Balázs.


----------



## dandrasanyi (2011 Május 27)

Szundít a lapda, meg a sip,
az erdõ, a kirándulás,


----------



## dandrasanyi (2011 Május 27)

a jó cukor is aluszik -
aludj el szépen, kis Balázs.


----------



## dandrasanyi (2011 Május 27)

A távolságot, mint üveg
golyót, megkapod, óriás


----------



## dandrasanyi (2011 Május 27)

leszel, csak hunyd le kis szemed, -
aludj el szépen, kis Balázs.


----------



## dandrasanyi (2011 Május 27)

Tüzoltó leszel s katona!
Vadakat terelõ juhász!


----------



## dandrasanyi (2011 Május 27)

Látod, elalszik anyuka. -
Aludj el szépen, kis Balázs.


----------



## dandrasanyi (2011 Május 27)

*A város peremén*

A város peremén, ahol élek,
beomló alkonyokon
mint pici denevérek, puha
szárnyakon száll a korom,
s lerakódik, mint a guanó,
keményen, vastagon.


----------



## dandrasanyi (2011 Május 27)

Lelkünkre így ül ez a kor.
És mint nehéz esõk
vastag rongyai mosogatják
a csorba pléhtetõt -
hiába törli a bú szivünkrõl
a rákövesedõt.


----------



## dandrasanyi (2011 Május 27)

Moshatja vér is - ilyenek vagyunk.
Uj nép, másfajta raj.
Másként ejtjük a szót, fejünkön
másként tapad a haj.
Nem isten, nem is az ész, hanem
a szén, vas és olaj,


----------



## dandrasanyi (2011 Május 27)

a való anyag teremtett minket
e szörnyû társadalom
öntõformáiba löttyintve
forrón és szilajon,
hogy helyt álljunk az emberiségért
az örök talajon.


----------



## dandrasanyi (2011 Május 27)

Papok, katonák, polgárok után
igy lettünk végre mi hû
meghallói a törvényeknek;
minden emberi mû
értelme ezért búg mibennünk,
mint a mélyhegedû.


----------



## dandrasanyi (2011 Május 27)

Elpusztíthatatlant annyian,
mióta kialakult
naprendszerünk, nem pusztítottak
eddig, bár sok a mult:
szállásainkon éhinség, fegyver,
vakhit és kolera dúlt.


----------



## dandrasanyi (2011 Május 27)

Gyõzni fogó még annyira
meg nem aláztatott,
amennyire a csillagok alatt
ti megaláztatok:
a földre sütöttük szemünk. Kinyilt
a földbe zárt titok.


----------



## dandrasanyi (2011 Május 27)

Csak nézzétek, a drága jószág
hogy elvadult, a gép!
Törékeny falvak reccsennek össze,
mint tócsán gyönge jég,
városok vakolata omlik,
ha szökken; s döng az ég.


----------



## dandrasanyi (2011 Május 27)

Ki inti le - talán a földesúr? -
a juhász vad ebét?
Gyermekkora gyermekkorunk. Velünk
nevelkedett a gép.
Kezes állat. No, szóljatok rá!
Mi tudjuk a nevét.

És látjuk már, hogy nemsoká
mind térdre omlotok
s imádkoztok hozzá, ki pusztán
a tulajdonotok.
De õ csak ahhoz húz, ki néki
enni maga adott...

Im itt vagyunk, gyanakvón s együtt,
az anyag gyermekei.
Emeljétek föl szivünket! Azé,
aki fölemeli.
Ilyen erõs csak az lehet,
ki velünk van teli.

Föl a szívvel, az üzemek fölé!
Ily kormos, nagy szivet
az látott-hallott, ki napot látott
füstjében fulladni meg,
ki lüktetését hallotta a föld
sok tárnás mélyeinek!

Föl, föl!... E fölosztott föld körül
sír, szédül és dülöng
a léckerités leheletünktõl,
mint ha vihar dühöng.
Fujjunk rá! Föl a szivvel,
füstöljön odafönt!

Mig megvilágosúl gyönyörû
képességünk, a rend,
mellyel az elme tudomásul veszi
a véges végtelent,
a termelési erõket odakint s az
ösztönöket idebent...

A város peremén sivít e dal.
A költõ, a rokon,
nézi, csak nézi, hull, csak hull a
kövér, puha korom,
s lerakódik, mint a guanó,
keményen, vastagon.

A költõ - ajkán csörömpöl a szó,
de õ, (az adott világ
varázsainak mérnöke),
tudatos jövõbe lát
s megszerkeszti magában, mint ti
majd kint, a harmóniát.


----------



## Borgi2 (2011 Május 28)

masodik


----------



## Borgi2 (2011 Május 28)

harmadik


----------



## Borgi2 (2011 Május 28)

negyedik


----------



## Borgi2 (2011 Május 28)

ötödik


----------



## Borgi2 (2011 Május 28)

hatodik


----------



## Borgi2 (2011 Május 28)

hetedik


----------



## Borgi2 (2011 Május 28)

nyolcadik


----------



## Borgi2 (2011 Május 28)

kilencedik


----------



## Borgi2 (2011 Május 28)

tizedik


----------



## Borgi2 (2011 Május 28)

tizenegyedik


----------



## Borgi2 (2011 Május 28)

tizenkettedik


----------



## Borgi2 (2011 Május 28)

tizenharmadik


----------



## Borgi2 (2011 Május 28)

tizennegyedik


----------



## Borgi2 (2011 Május 28)

tizenötödik


----------



## Borgi2 (2011 Május 28)

tizenhatodik


----------



## Borgi2 (2011 Május 28)

tizenhetedik


----------



## Borgi2 (2011 Május 28)

tizennyolcadik


----------



## Borgi2 (2011 Május 28)

tizenkilencedik


----------



## Borgi2 (2011 Május 28)

huszadik


----------



## Kalii (2011 Május 28)

kellene nagyon a hozzászolás kösz


----------



## Borgi2 (2011 Május 28)

na még eggyet


----------



## fanni1991 (2011 Május 28)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg



Szervusztok! 1 fő jelen!


----------



## fanni1991 (2011 Május 28)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg



Szépen süt a nap


----------



## fanni1991 (2011 Május 28)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg



harmadik


----------



## fanni1991 (2011 Május 28)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg



megérett a meggy

persze nem is


----------



## fanni1991 (2011 Május 28)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg



ötről hatra


----------



## fanni1991 (2011 Május 28)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg



hatott a bor az este


----------



## fanni1991 (2011 Május 28)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg



hétfőn is sütni fog


----------



## fanni1991 (2011 Május 28)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg



8+8az16


----------



## fanni1991 (2011 Május 28)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg



99 százalék hogy szeretem


----------



## fanni1991 (2011 Május 28)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg



tizes számrendszer


----------



## fanni1991 (2011 Május 28)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg



tizenegy este nélküled


----------



## fanni1991 (2011 Május 28)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg



meg még egy holnap


----------



## fanni1991 (2011 Május 28)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg



aztán fürdeni a tóban


----------



## fanni1991 (2011 Május 28)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg



jó előre szóltam


----------



## fanni1991 (2011 Május 28)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg



hogy elmúltam már tizenöt


----------



## fanni1991 (2011 Május 28)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg



a tizenhatoson belül az igazi


----------



## fanni1991 (2011 Május 28)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg



szeptember 17


----------



## fanni1991 (2011 Május 28)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg



nekem 18


----------



## fanni1991 (2011 Május 28)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg



19-re lapot húztam veled


----------



## fanni1991 (2011 Május 28)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg



hogy ne 20 legyen a vége


----------



## kusik (2011 Május 28)

*ez az első*

ez az első



Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


----------



## kusik (2011 Május 28)

*ez az első*



kusik írta:


> ez az első


ez az első


----------



## kusik (2011 Május 28)

kusik írta:


> ez az első


ez az első


----------



## kusik (2011 Május 28)

ez az első 3


----------



## kusik (2011 Május 28)

ez az első 4


----------



## kusik (2011 Május 28)

ez az első5


----------



## kusik (2011 Május 28)

ez az első 6


----------



## kusik (2011 Május 28)

ez az első 7


----------



## kusik (2011 Május 28)

ez az első 8


----------



## dusjan (2011 Május 28)

*meghívás*

Udvozlok mindenkit, ha szeretnetek egy sajat honlapot erdemes ide benezni http://dusjan.mlap.hu ja persze minden ingyen!


----------



## kusik (2011 Május 28)

ez az első 9


----------



## kusik (2011 Május 28)

ez az első 10


----------



## kusik (2011 Május 28)

ez az első 11


----------



## kusik (2011 Május 28)

ez az első 12


----------



## kusik (2011 Május 28)

ez az első 14


----------



## kusik (2011 Május 28)

ez az első 15


----------



## kusik (2011 Május 28)

ez az első 16


----------



## kusik (2011 Május 28)

ez az első 17


----------



## kusik (2011 Május 28)

ez az első 18


----------



## kusik (2011 Május 28)

ez az első 19


----------



## kusik (2011 Május 28)

ez az első 20


----------



## kusik (2011 Május 28)

ez az első 1


----------



## kusik (2011 Május 28)

dgfdsfsdf 44


----------



## Lindi30 (2011 Május 28)

Szép napot mindenkinek!


----------



## szaervin (2011 Május 28)

köszönöm!


----------



## Panyika (2011 Május 28)

komment1


----------



## Panyika (2011 Május 28)

komment2


----------



## Panyika (2011 Május 28)

komment3


----------



## Panyika (2011 Május 28)

komment4


----------



## Panyika (2011 Május 28)

komment5


----------



## Panyika (2011 Május 28)

komment 6


----------



## Panyika (2011 Május 28)

komment 7


----------



## Panyika (2011 Május 28)

komment 8...


----------



## Panyika (2011 Május 28)

komment 9?


----------



## Panyika (2011 Május 28)

10es


----------



## Panyika (2011 Május 28)

11


----------



## Panyika (2011 Május 28)

12


----------



## Panyika (2011 Május 28)

13


----------



## Panyika (2011 Május 28)

14


----------



## Panyika (2011 Május 28)

15


----------



## Panyika (2011 Május 28)

16...


----------



## Panyika (2011 Május 28)

17


----------



## Panyika (2011 Május 28)

18


----------



## Panyika (2011 Május 28)

19


----------



## Panyika (2011 Május 28)

20


----------



## Panyika (2011 Május 28)

s akkor most biztosra megyek


----------



## Panyika (2011 Május 28)

Na még egyszer


----------



## szasza2000 (2011 Május 28)

Üdvözlet


----------



## szasza2000 (2011 Május 28)

Nagyon jók ezek a feladatok jó lenne ha letudnám tölteni kisfiam szeptemberbe megy iskolába és a nyáron jó lenne vele foglalkozni. Sajnos van egy kis beszéd hibája igy nagyon örülnék ha lenne logopédiai feladat is.


----------



## feketeviola (2011 Május 28)

*üdvözlök mindenkit!*

Most regisztráltam és szeretném felfedezni ezt a honlapot.


----------



## Duduska (2011 Május 28)

*Hello*

Köszi


----------



## Duduska (2011 Május 28)

Nagy segítség lenne


----------



## Duduska (2011 Május 28)

18 már


----------



## Duduska (2011 Május 28)

17


----------



## Duduska (2011 Május 28)

16


----------



## Duduska (2011 Május 28)

15


----------



## Duduska (2011 Május 28)

14


----------



## Duduska (2011 Május 28)

13


----------



## Duduska (2011 Május 28)

12


----------



## Duduska (2011 Május 28)

*hello*

11


----------



## Duduska (2011 Május 28)

10


----------



## Duduska (2011 Május 28)

9


----------



## Duduska (2011 Május 28)

8


----------



## Duduska (2011 Május 28)

7


----------



## Duduska (2011 Május 28)

6


----------



## liacska_ (2011 Május 28)

Pici lányomnak szeretnék minél több gyermekdalt megtanítani, és itt találtam is párat...előre is köszi őket...


----------



## Duduska (2011 Május 28)

*hello*

szuper ez az oldal


----------



## Duduska (2011 Május 28)

remélem megtalálom amit szeretnék


----------



## Duduska (2011 Május 28)

sürgős volna


----------



## Duduska (2011 Május 28)

ok


----------



## Duduska (2011 Május 28)

szuper


----------



## behringer2 (2011 Május 28)

*üdv*

üdv mindenkinek


----------



## behringer2 (2011 Május 28)

*üdv*

sziasztok skacok


----------



## behringer2 (2011 Május 28)

*canada*

nem értem miért canadahun az oldal neve?


----------



## behringer2 (2011 Május 28)

szeretnék egy darab karaoke számot esküvőn elő adni a nejemmel közösen


----------



## behringer2 (2011 Május 28)

demjén ferenc - szerelem második vérig


----------



## behringer2 (2011 Május 28)

úgy tudom itt fent van csak 20 hsz kell hozzá


----------



## behringer2 (2011 Május 28)

*20*

kéne a 20 hsz


----------



## behringer2 (2011 Május 28)

de nem értem a lényegét


----------



## behringer2 (2011 Május 28)

*40*

mert vagy 40-et irtam már


----------



## behringer2 (2011 Május 28)

és ráadásul 2 hsz közt 1 percnek kell eltelni


----------



## behringer2 (2011 Május 28)

am jó lenne az oldal de ez szerintem


----------



## behringer2 (2011 Május 28)

bonyolítja a dolgot


----------



## behringer2 (2011 Május 28)

és elmegy


----------



## behringer2 (2011 Május 28)

az ember kedve


----------



## behringer2 (2011 Május 28)

az egész írkálástól de mostmár kivárom


----------



## behringer2 (2011 Május 28)

16


----------



## behringer2 (2011 Május 28)

17


----------



## behringer2 (2011 Május 28)

18


----------



## behringer2 (2011 Május 28)

*és*

éskiss:33:


----------



## behringer2 (2011 Május 28)

tessék


----------



## behringer2 (2011 Május 28)

? most mi van mert már 20-on sokadikat írom de még semmi


----------



## behringer2 (2011 Május 28)

nem rossz


----------



## behringer2 (2011 Május 28)

na ez a nagy átverés megirtam 24-hszt megköszöntem 30-at és azt irja még legalább 20-at írjak


----------



## samptifosi (2011 Május 28)

lehet


----------



## samptifosi (2011 Május 28)

hogy


----------



## samptifosi (2011 Május 28)

nem


----------



## samptifosi (2011 Május 28)

régebbi


----------



## samptifosi (2011 Május 28)

a


----------



## samptifosi (2011 Május 28)

regisztrációd


----------



## samptifosi (2011 Május 28)

2


----------



## samptifosi (2011 Május 28)

napnál


----------



## samptifosi (2011 Május 28)

?


----------



## samptifosi (2011 Május 28)

most


----------



## samptifosi (2011 Május 28)

én


----------



## samptifosi (2011 Május 28)

is


----------



## Vizslas (2011 Május 28)

itt vagyok


----------



## samptifosi (2011 Május 28)

várhatok


----------



## Vizslas (2011 Május 28)

jelen


----------



## samptifosi (2011 Május 28)

még


----------



## Vizslas (2011 Május 28)

ez jó muri


----------



## Vizslas (2011 Május 28)

csak írogatok


----------



## samptifosi (2011 Május 28)

hétfő


----------



## Vizslas (2011 Május 28)

ez most mennyi lehet?


----------



## samptifosi (2011 Május 28)

estig


----------



## Vizslas (2011 Május 28)

elfelejtettem számolni


----------



## Vizslas (2011 Május 28)

na számolgatok


----------



## samptifosi (2011 Május 28)

Viszont


----------



## Vizslas (2011 Május 28)

úgy látom más is így csinálja


----------



## samptifosi (2011 Május 28)

már


----------



## samptifosi (2011 Május 28)

meg


----------



## Vizslas (2011 Május 28)

de húsz mp-et kell várni, úgyhogy hosszabakat is beírok :-D


----------



## Vizslas (2011 Május 28)

na mármost ....


----------



## Vizslas (2011 Május 28)

kiviszem a vizslámat sétálni


----------



## samptifosi (2011 Május 28)

lett


----------



## Vizslas (2011 Május 28)

aztán folytatom


----------



## samptifosi (2011 Május 28)

a 20.


----------



## samptifosi (2011 Május 28)

"a papírok folyamatban, már csak intézkedni kell"


----------



## Vizslas (2011 Május 28)

akkor még egy


----------



## Vizslas (2011 Május 28)

kettő


----------



## Vizslas (2011 Május 28)

három


----------



## Vizslas (2011 Május 28)

és négy


----------



## Vizslas (2011 Május 28)

na nne máááááá


----------



## jankovich (2011 Május 28)

*Üdvözlök mindenkit 1*

Üdvözlök mindenkit 1!


----------



## jankovich (2011 Május 28)

*Üdvözlök mindenkit 2*

Üdvözlök mindenkit 2


----------



## Vizslas (2011 Május 28)

na akkor még 5


----------



## Vizslas (2011 Május 28)

én is üdvözlök mindenkit


----------



## jankovich (2011 Május 28)

*Üdvözlök mindenkit 3*

Üdvözlök mindenkit 3kiss


----------



## jankovich (2011 Május 28)

*Üdvözlök mindenkit 4*


----------



## Vizslas (2011 Május 28)

de ez már csak van húsz


----------



## jankovich (2011 Május 28)

*Üdvözlök mindenkit 5*

:..:


----------



## jankovich (2011 Május 28)

*Üdvözlök mindenkit 6*

kiss


----------



## jankovich (2011 Május 28)

*Így keletkezik az adatszemét1*

:twisted::twisted:


----------



## jankovich (2011 Május 28)

*Üdvözlök mindenkit 1*

Üdvözlök mindenkit 1


----------



## jankovich (2011 Május 28)

*Szép napot!*

Szép napot!:12:


----------



## jankovich (2011 Május 28)

*Szép napot!*


----------



## Vizslas (2011 Május 28)

kutyám neve Rusty


----------



## jankovich (2011 Május 28)

*Ennyit dolgozni?*


----------



## Vizslas (2011 Május 28)

aki egy magyar vizsla szuka kutyuska


----------



## jankovich (2011 Május 28)

*Mi ennek az értelme*


----------



## jankovich (2011 Május 28)

*Tök hülyeség*


----------



## jankovich (2011 Május 28)

*Már csak néhány kell*


----------



## jankovich (2011 Május 28)

*Már csak néhány kell*

:33: na


----------



## jankovich (2011 Május 28)

*Még egy párat*

Még egy párat


----------



## jankovich (2011 Május 28)

*21*

huszonegy


----------



## kocsi44 (2011 Május 28)

csako mindenkinek!


----------



## kocsi44 (2011 Május 28)

nem tudom menyi

sziasztok

Tökéletes megoldás nincs!

köszi nekem is jó

köszi nagyon jó film

köszi

Én is köszi

kemény


----------



## kocsi44 (2011 Május 28)

szia


----------



## kocsi44 (2011 Május 28)

remélem már megvan


----------



## kocsi44 (2011 Május 28)

nincs itt senki???


----------



## kocsi44 (2011 Május 28)

akkor senki, mert én már nem is tudom hol járok.....


----------



## kocsi44 (2011 Május 28)

Írjon már valaki...


----------



## kocsi44 (2011 Május 28)

mert így magamba elég rossz


----------



## kocsi44 (2011 Május 28)

Na jól van megyek ha senki sincs itt


----------



## kocsi44 (2011 Május 28)

sziasztok


----------



## kocsi44 (2011 Május 28)

hahó


----------



## torpilla133 (2011 Május 28)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


 sziasztok
hello mindenkinek


----------



## torpilla133 (2011 Május 28)

*sziasztok*



Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


sziasztok nem is tudom hogy mit irjak én 6 éves koromtol zenélek és hangszerelek vannak stilusaim na meg zenéim is amik az én hangszerelésemben vannak át dolgozva egy kicsit szokatlan ez a program de remélem hogy jol fogom érezni itt magan és én is tudok segiteni sok mindenkinek ha valamilyen zenéhez nem tudjátok az akordot nyugottan forduljatok hozzám bátran én segiteni fogok nektek röviden ennyi szép napot mindenkinek.


----------



## editke89 (2011 Május 28)

*be koszonok*

kellne a husz hozza szolas


----------



## editke89 (2011 Május 28)

haho


----------



## editke89 (2011 Május 28)




----------



## editke89 (2011 Május 28)

í.í


----------



## editke89 (2011 Május 28)

....


----------



## editke89 (2011 Május 28)

?


----------



## editke89 (2011 Május 28)

.....


----------



## editke89 (2011 Május 28)

helo


----------



## editke89 (2011 Május 28)

hy


----------



## editke89 (2011 Május 28)

..................


----------



## editke89 (2011 Május 28)

_)


----------



## editke89 (2011 Május 28)

szep napot


----------



## editke89 (2011 Május 28)




----------



## editke89 (2011 Május 28)

?


----------



## editke89 (2011 Május 28)

??


----------



## editke89 (2011 Május 28)

mar unom


----------



## editke89 (2011 Május 28)

.....................


----------



## editke89 (2011 Május 28)

vvaaaaaaaaa


----------



## editke89 (2011 Május 28)

jaj


----------



## editke89 (2011 Május 28)

.......


----------



## matepalfi (2011 Május 28)

Hol lehet megtanulni szintetizátoron/ basszusgitáron?


----------



## matepalfi (2011 Május 28)

sziasztok


----------



## matepalfi (2011 Május 28)

sziasztok


----------



## matepalfi (2011 Május 28)

sziasztok


----------



## matepalfi (2011 Május 28)

máté vagyok


----------



## matepalfi (2011 Május 28)

hogy vagytok?


----------



## matepalfi (2011 Május 28)

1


----------



## matepalfi (2011 Május 28)

2


----------



## matepalfi (2011 Május 28)

én ma csirkehúslevest ettem meg nokedlit


----------



## matepalfi (2011 Május 28)

3


----------



## matepalfi (2011 Május 28)

sziasztok


----------



## matepalfi (2011 Május 28)

hogy vagytok?


----------



## matepalfi (2011 Május 28)

kellene nekem basszusgitár iskola küldenétek nekem?


----------



## matepalfi (2011 Május 28)

nagyon kellene mert itt nem enged letölteni az oldal


----------



## matepalfi (2011 Május 28)




----------



## matepalfi (2011 Május 28)

hy


----------



## matepalfi (2011 Május 28)

20 üzenet kell?


----------



## matepalfi (2011 Május 28)

nekem csak 17 van


----------



## matepalfi (2011 Május 28)

mostmár 18


----------



## matepalfi (2011 Május 28)

megvan a 20


----------



## mategabi11 (2011 Május 28)

itt vagyok, mint a klánháborúban.


----------



## szizolee30 (2011 Május 28)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


hali!


----------



## piszkosfrenk (2011 Május 29)

Köszönöm a lehetőséget. Én így szeretnék 20 hozzászólást készíteni.


----------



## piszkosfrenk (2011 Május 29)

Köszönöm a lehetőséget. Én így szeretnék 19 hozzászólást készíteni.


----------



## piszkosfrenk (2011 Május 29)

Köszönöm a lehetőséget. Én így szeretnék 18 hozzászólást készíteni.


----------



## piszkosfrenk (2011 Május 29)

Köszönöm a lehetőséget. Én így szeretnék 17 hozzászólást készíteni.


----------



## piszkosfrenk (2011 Május 29)

Köszönöm a lehetőséget. Én így szeretnék 16 hozzászólást készíteni.


----------



## piszkosfrenk (2011 Május 29)

Köszönöm a lehetőséget. Én így szeretnék 15 hozzászólást készíteni.


----------



## piszkosfrenk (2011 Május 29)

Köszönöm a lehetőséget. Én így szeretnék 14 hozzászólást készíteni.


----------



## piszkosfrenk (2011 Május 29)

Köszönöm a lehetőséget. Én így szeretnék 13 hozzászólást készíteni.


----------



## piszkosfrenk (2011 Május 29)

Köszönöm a lehetőséget. Én így szeretnék 12 hozzászólást készíteni.


----------



## piszkosfrenk (2011 Május 29)

Köszönöm a lehetőséget. Én így szeretnék 11 hozzászólást készíteni.


----------



## piszkosfrenk (2011 Május 29)

Köszönöm a lehetőséget. Én így szeretnék 10 hozzászólást készíteni.


----------



## piszkosfrenk (2011 Május 29)

Köszönöm a lehetőséget. Én így szeretnék 9 hozzászólást készíteni.


----------



## piszkosfrenk (2011 Május 29)

Köszönöm a lehetőséget. Én így szeretnék 8 hozzászólást készíteni.


----------



## piszkosfrenk (2011 Május 29)

Köszönöm a lehetőséget. Én így szeretnék 7 hozzászólást készíteni.


----------



## piszkosfrenk (2011 Május 29)

Köszönöm a lehetőséget. Én így szeretnék 6 hozzászólást készíteni.


----------



## piszkosfrenk (2011 Május 29)

Köszönöm a lehetőséget. Én így szeretnék 5 hozzászólást készíteni.


----------



## piszkosfrenk (2011 Május 29)

Köszönöm a lehetőséget. Én így szeretnék 4 hozzászólást készíteni.


----------



## piszkosfrenk (2011 Május 29)

Köszönöm a lehetőséget. Én így szeretnék 3 hozzászólást készíteni.


----------



## piszkosfrenk (2011 Május 29)

Köszönöm a lehetőséget. Én így szeretnék 2 hozzászólást készíteni.


----------



## piszkosfrenk (2011 Május 29)

Köszönöm a lehetőséget. Én így szeretnék 1 hozzászólást készíteni.


----------



## piszkosfrenk (2011 Május 29)

Köszönöm a lehetőséget. Megvan a 20.


----------



## oligarchia (2011 Május 29)

minden most kezdődik el


----------



## oligarchia (2011 Május 29)

még közelebb


----------



## oligarchia (2011 Május 29)

az utolsó hangos dal


----------



## oligarchia (2011 Május 29)

őszi tájkép


----------



## oligarchia (2011 Május 29)

majom a ketrecben


----------



## oligarchia (2011 Május 29)

ideális popsztár


----------



## oligarchia (2011 Május 29)

gépszabadság


----------



## oligarchia (2011 Május 29)

indiántánc


----------



## oligarchia (2011 Május 29)

adj hitet


----------



## oligarchia (2011 Május 29)

keresd meg a lányt


----------



## oligarchia (2011 Május 29)

csillagok alatt


----------



## oligarchia (2011 Május 29)

hello


----------



## oligarchia (2011 Május 29)

1956


----------



## oligarchia (2011 Május 29)

örvény


----------



## oligarchia (2011 Május 29)

idelenn idegen


----------



## oligarchia (2011 Május 29)

Ébredj


----------



## oligarchia (2011 Május 29)

Ikon


----------



## oligarchia (2011 Május 29)

A lepkegyűjtő


----------



## oligarchia (2011 Május 29)

Új törvény


----------



## oligarchia (2011 Május 29)

Új világ


----------



## oligarchia (2011 Május 29)

Dúdolni halkan


----------



## oligarchia (2011 Május 29)

Végre


----------



## oligarchia (2011 Május 29)

Induljon a banzáj


----------



## euergetes (2011 Május 29)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


Koszonom


----------



## euergetes (2011 Május 29)

Koszonom


----------



## lazaruspoti (2011 Május 29)

Grat Barcelona


----------



## lazaruspoti (2011 Május 29)

Roger Federer will try to keep his tournament running like clockwork in a fourth-round tie against fellow Swiss Stanislas Wawrinka as the French Open enters its second week on Sunday.
A match of Russian roulette between third seed Vera Zvonareva and compatriot Anastasia Pavlyuchenkova is also the standout clash in the splintered women's draw as the business end of the clay grand slam draws nearer.
Novak Djokovic, who unlike the rest of Sunday's players was in action on Saturday to wrap up his over-running match with Juan Martin Del Potro, faces another stiff test when the home fans will go wild for 13th seed Richard Gasquet.
Holder Rafa Nadal and fourth seed Andy Murray, if he recovers from a twisted ankle, play their last 16 ties against Ivan Ljubicic and Viktor Troicki on Monday.
Sunny but windy conditions are again forecast for Sunday.
"It's true that the wind comes in and makes our job a bit more difficult," Nadal told reporters after Saturday's 6-1 6-3 6-0 win over Croatian qualifier Antonio Veic on centre court.
"Federer has played many times on this court. He's been at Roland Garros for many, many years. I don't think it's going to be a problem for him."
With quarter-final spots at stake, the galleries are set to be rammed again for the top contests while France's Marion Bartoli and Gael Monfils will also draw in the crowds when they take on Gisela Dulko and David Ferrer respectively.
Francesca Schiavone has a big chance of defending her title if she can get past 10th seed and former world number one Jelena Jankovic.
Daniela Hantuchova against Svetlana Kuznetsova is the last match on Court Suzanne Lenglen.


----------



## lazaruspoti (2011 Május 29)

helló


----------



## lazaruspoti (2011 Május 29)

köszi a lehetőséget


----------



## lazaruspoti (2011 Május 29)

mire fel amúgy ez a 20 hozzászólásos szabály? nem látom értelmét.


----------



## pdusi (2011 Május 29)

5


----------



## pdusi (2011 Május 29)

6


----------



## fpisti919 (2011 Május 29)

fpisti jelen


----------



## pdusi (2011 Május 29)

7


----------



## fpisti919 (2011 Május 29)

Amúgy ennek tényleg nincs sok értelme.


----------



## fpisti919 (2011 Május 29)

Beírkálnak itt számokat az emberkék azért hogy meglegyen az a húsz post.


----------



## pdusi (2011 Május 29)

8


----------



## fpisti919 (2011 Május 29)

Minden normális fórumon ezért élből vágnák ki a usert.


----------



## fpisti919 (2011 Május 29)

Vagy legyen komoly az a 20 hsz, vagy akkor inkább ne legyen semmi.


----------



## pdusi (2011 Május 29)

Miért, arra való ez a topic, nem? Hülye szabály, hülye beírás


----------



## fpisti919 (2011 Május 29)

De mind1, ha ez a szabály akkor ez a szabály.


----------



## pdusi (2011 Május 29)

Ezért kell hőbörögni? Te biztosan nagyon rendes "user" vagy és rendes fórumokat látogatsz


----------



## fpisti919 (2011 Május 29)

Írkálom én is akkor a hülyeségeket


----------



## pdusi (2011 Május 29)

Tényleg legyen már mindegy!


----------



## pdusi (2011 Május 29)

Hajrá!!


----------



## fpisti919 (2011 Május 29)

Megfordultam néhány helyen, de ilyesmivel még nem találkoztam ne haragudj.


----------



## pdusi (2011 Május 29)

14


----------



## fpisti919 (2011 Május 29)

És ne érts félre, nem ellened írtam.


----------



## fpisti919 (2011 Május 29)

Csak egyszerűen értelmét nem látom.


----------



## fpisti919 (2011 Május 29)

Vagy vegyék szigorúan, vagy sehogy.


----------



## pdusi (2011 Május 29)

Hát fura egy szabály, az biztos...


----------



## pdusi (2011 Május 29)

Majd ha mindenki így csinál, talán belátják a szabály értelmetlenségét


----------



## fpisti919 (2011 Május 29)

Vagy nyissanak egy szólánc topicot


----------



## fpisti919 (2011 Május 29)

Esetleg végtelen történet topicot


----------



## pdusi (2011 Május 29)

Persze értem én, hogy "tessék részt venni először és csak azután töltögetni"


----------



## fpisti919 (2011 Május 29)

Még mindig több értelme lenne mint ennek


----------



## pdusi (2011 Május 29)

Szólánc már van, nem is egy


----------



## fpisti919 (2011 Május 29)

Na jólvan megvan a 20, megyek letölteni


----------



## pdusi (2011 Május 29)

Nincs értelme, persze! De a címből látható, hogy mire való, ezért nem "olvasásra van szánva"


----------



## pdusi (2011 Május 29)

Na látod!


----------



## pdusi (2011 Május 29)

mg 19


----------



## pdusi (2011 Május 29)

20!!!!


----------



## emerlson (2011 Május 29)

gggggggggggggg


----------



## emerlson (2011 Május 29)

jjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj


----------



## emerlson (2011 Május 29)

lllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## emerlson (2011 Május 29)

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## emerlson (2011 Május 29)

cccccccccccccccccccccccc


----------



## emerlson (2011 Május 29)

khjgjhjzuj


----------



## emerlson (2011 Május 29)

kikikiki


----------



## emerlson (2011 Május 29)

éééééééééééé


----------



## emerlson (2011 Május 29)

pőpőőpőpp


----------



## emerlson (2011 Május 29)

oioioioiooio


----------



## emerlson (2011 Május 29)

áőáőáőáő


----------



## emerlson (2011 Május 29)

popipopupuup


----------



## emerlson (2011 Május 29)

zuzuzuzu


----------



## emerlson (2011 Május 29)

popopoopééééé


----------



## emerlson (2011 Május 29)

őpőpopipuipu


----------



## emerlson (2011 Május 29)

á,á,,,á,á,


----------



## emerlson (2011 Május 29)

trtrtrtrt,,,


----------



## emerlson (2011 Május 29)

............fffffffffffffffffffff


----------



## emerlson (2011 Május 29)

nygydnzsrja


----------



## emerlson (2011 Május 29)

mnvmdfrmeem---


----------



## emerlson (2011 Május 29)

20


----------



## emerlson (2011 Május 29)

zuzttrtr


----------



## emerlson (2011 Május 29)

trtetete20


----------



## Nicole88 (2011 Május 29)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


 


Köszi


----------



## Nicole88 (2011 Május 29)

fpisti919 írta:


> Amúgy ennek tényleg nincs sok értelme.


 
Hát nincs.


----------



## kkwx (2011 Május 29)

hellósztok


----------



## kkwx (2011 Május 29)

amúgy mi értelme van ennek a 20 hozzászólós szabálynak?


----------



## kkwx (2011 Május 29)

mert nem teljesen értem...


----------



## kkwx (2011 Május 29)

persze az tiszta, hogy így szeretnék rávenni az embereket az aktív fórumozásra


----------



## kkwx (2011 Május 29)

de akkor is


----------



## kkwx (2011 Május 29)

én pl egy MIDI-re kerestem rá a Google-ben


----------



## kkwx (2011 Május 29)

mondom magamban, hú de jó végre megtaláltam


----------



## kkwx (2011 Május 29)

erre regisztrálok


----------



## kkwx (2011 Május 29)

és amint le akarom tölteni


----------



## kkwx (2011 Május 29)

ez az üzenet fogad:
"Minimum 20 hozzászólás és legalább 2 napos regisztráció szükséges az oldal megtekintéséhez, vagy a funkció használatához."


----------



## kkwx (2011 Május 29)

namármost, ha nem kerestem volna már napok óta azt a MIDI-t


----------



## mike67 (2011 Május 29)

Hát ezt nem értem....


----------



## kkwx (2011 Május 29)

biztos itt hagyom ezt a fórumot és jó messzire elkerülöm


----------



## kkwx (2011 Május 29)

ezek után nagyon ajánlom, hogy tényleg jó legyen az a MIDI, és ne legyen felesleges ez a szenvedés


----------



## mike67 (2011 Május 29)

Miért kell 20?


----------



## kkwx (2011 Május 29)

elnézést mindekitől akit esetleg idegesít, hogy minden mondatot külön hozzászólásba írok


----------



## mike67 (2011 Május 29)

még mindig nem értem:


----------



## kkwx (2011 Május 29)

mike67 írta:


> Miért kell 20?



gondolom, hogy aktív legyen a fórum, de ezzel szerintem inkább elriasztják az embereket... és persze ilyen értelmetlenségekre sarkallják, mint amit én is művelek itt éppen


----------



## mike67 (2011 Május 29)

Nem lenne egyszerűbb megoldás?


----------



## kkwx (2011 Május 29)

már csak 4 kell


----------



## mike67 (2011 Május 29)

Na meg én.


----------



## kkwx (2011 Május 29)

mike67 írta:


> Nem lenne egyszerűbb megoldás?



ennél minden egyszerűbb lenne , pl hagyni, hogy azt tegyenek az emberek a fórumon amit cska szeretnének, és akkor szerintem sokan értelmesen társalognának, de így...


----------



## mike67 (2011 Május 29)

kkwx írta:


> már csak 4 kell


Nekem 15.


----------



## lilili11 (2011 Május 29)

Köszönöm.


----------



## kkwx (2011 Május 29)

talán az így keletkezett kamu statisztikáik tanulmányozása a hobbijuk


----------



## lilili11 (2011 Május 29)

Köszi..


----------



## mike67 (2011 Május 29)

mike67 írta:


> Nekem 15.


De mostmár töretlenül végigszenvedem.


----------



## lilili11 (2011 Május 29)

Thanks


----------



## lilili11 (2011 Május 29)

thank you


----------



## mike67 (2011 Május 29)

mike67 írta:


> De mostmár töretlenül végigszenvedem.


Sosem lesz vége...


----------



## kkwx (2011 Május 29)

már csak 1 van hátra


----------



## mike67 (2011 Május 29)

Már csak 11.


----------



## mike67 (2011 Május 29)

nekem 10


----------



## mike67 (2011 Május 29)

A fele meg van.


----------



## kkwx (2011 Május 29)

és befejeztem , ez az utolsó hozzászólásom ezen a fórumon és holnap után végre hozzáférhetek a keresett MIDI-hez


----------



## mike67 (2011 Május 29)

Na most pihenek egy kicsit, mert nagyon idegesítő.


----------



## mike67 (2011 Május 29)

kkwx írta:


> és befejeztem , ez az utolsó hozzászólásom ezen a fórumon és holnap után végre hozzáférhetek a keresett MIDI-hez


Nekem csak néhány bejegyzés kellene..


----------



## mike67 (2011 Május 29)

mike67 írta:


> Nekem csak néhány bejegyzés kellene..


Talán még ma összejön.


----------



## mike67 (2011 Május 29)

mike67 írta:


> Talán még ma összejön.


Nem gondoltam, hogy egyszer magammal fogok beszélgetni.


----------



## mike67 (2011 Május 29)

Őrület.


----------



## mike67 (2011 Május 29)

Ezt mindenki így csinálta?


----------



## mike67 (2011 Május 29)

Mire jó ez?


----------



## mike67 (2011 Május 29)

Már csak 1


----------



## mike67 (2011 Május 29)

Talán ezután értelmesen hozzászólhatok...


----------



## williamgrant (2011 Május 29)

I'm in position...  JELEN


----------



## williamgrant (2011 Május 29)

I'm in position...  JELEN 2


----------



## williamgrant (2011 Május 29)

I'm in position...  JELEN 3


----------



## williamgrant (2011 Május 29)

I'm in position...  JELEN 4


----------



## williamgrant (2011 Május 29)

I'm in position...  JELEN 5


----------



## atoszmester (2011 Május 29)

Sziasztok


----------



## williamgrant (2011 Május 29)

I'm in position...  JELEN 6


----------



## atoszmester (2011 Május 29)

Én is szeretném összeszedni a 20 hozzászólást


----------



## williamgrant (2011 Május 29)

I'm in position...  JELEN 7


----------



## mike67 (2011 Május 29)

Még húsz után sem enged...


----------



## williamgrant (2011 Május 29)

Ki tart vissza?  
I'm in position...  JELEN 8


----------



## atoszmester (2011 Május 29)

remélem sikerül


----------



## williamgrant (2011 Május 29)

I'm in position...  JELEN 9


----------



## atoszmester (2011 Május 29)

nem megy?


----------



## williamgrant (2011 Május 29)

I'm in position...  JELEN 10

2 napnak el kell telnie a regisztráció óta!


----------



## williamgrant (2011 Május 29)

I'm in position...  JELEN 11


----------



## atoszmester (2011 Május 29)

még 16


----------



## williamgrant (2011 Május 29)

I'm in position...  JELEN 12


----------



## atoszmester (2011 Május 29)

15


----------



## williamgrant (2011 Május 29)

I'm in position...  JELEN 13


----------



## williamgrant (2011 Május 29)

I'm in position...  JELEN 14


----------



## atoszmester (2011 Május 29)

csak összejön az a húsz


----------



## williamgrant (2011 Május 29)

I'm in position...  JELEN 15


----------



## atoszmester (2011 Május 29)

Nyolcadik


----------



## williamgrant (2011 Május 29)

I'm in position...  JELEN 16


----------



## atoszmester (2011 Május 29)

Kilencedik


----------



## williamgrant (2011 Május 29)

I'm in position...  JELEN 17


----------



## williamgrant (2011 Május 29)

I'm in position...  JELEN 18


----------



## williamgrant (2011 Május 29)

I'm in position...  JELEN 19


----------



## williamgrant (2011 Május 29)

I'm in position...  JELEN 20


----------



## atoszmester (2011 Május 29)

Már a fele megvan


----------



## williamgrant (2011 Május 29)

I'm in position...  TADAMMMM!!!


----------



## atoszmester (2011 Május 29)

Tizenegy


----------



## atoszmester (2011 Május 29)

Tizenkettő


----------



## atoszmester (2011 Május 29)

Tizenhárom


----------



## atoszmester (2011 Május 29)

Tizennégy


----------



## atoszmester (2011 Május 29)

Tizenöt


----------



## atoszmester (2011 Május 29)

Tizenhat


----------



## atoszmester (2011 Május 29)

Tizenhét


----------



## atoszmester (2011 Május 29)

Tizennyolc


----------



## atoszmester (2011 Május 29)

Tizenkilenc


----------



## atoszmester (2011 Május 29)

Megvan a húsz!


----------



## atoszmester (2011 Május 29)

Kell egy 21. is? :-(


----------



## bodin (2011 Május 29)

hfhhfh


----------



## bodin (2011 Május 29)

hali


----------



## bodin (2011 Május 29)

Na,


----------



## bodin (2011 Május 29)

akkor


----------



## bodin (2011 Május 29)

elkezdem


----------



## bodin (2011 Május 29)

begyüjteni


----------



## bodin (2011 Május 29)

a


----------



## bodin (2011 Május 29)

hozászólásokat


----------



## bodin (2011 Május 29)

:d


----------



## bodin (2011 Május 29)

:444:


----------



## bodin (2011 Május 29)

8)


----------



## bodin (2011 Május 29)

:111:


----------



## bodin (2011 Május 29)




----------



## bodin (2011 Május 29)

:--:


----------



## bodin (2011 Május 29)




----------



## bodin (2011 Május 29)




----------



## bodin (2011 Május 29)

:55:


----------



## bodin (2011 Május 29)

:``:


----------



## bodin (2011 Május 29)

:88:


----------



## bodin (2011 Május 29)

\\m/:23:


----------



## bodin (2011 Május 29)

:!:


----------



## kocosjozsi (2011 Május 29)

szia.


----------



## kocosjozsi (2011 Május 29)

koszi


----------



## kocosjozsi (2011 Május 29)

haliho


----------



## kocosjozsi (2011 Május 29)

szép napot mindenkinek


----------



## zolan990 (2011 Május 29)

sziasztok csak szeretnék beköszönni.


----------



## zolan990 (2011 Május 29)

és számolgatni 12


----------



## zolan990 (2011 Május 29)

11


----------



## zolan990 (2011 Május 29)

10


----------



## zolan990 (2011 Május 29)

9


----------



## zolan990 (2011 Május 29)

8


----------



## zolan990 (2011 Május 29)

7


----------



## zolan990 (2011 Május 29)

6 az előző nem tom mi volt


----------



## zolan990 (2011 Május 29)

5


----------



## zolan990 (2011 Május 29)

4


----------



## zolan990 (2011 Május 29)

3


----------



## zolan990 (2011 Május 29)

2


----------



## zolan990 (2011 Május 29)

1 ÉÉS megvan


----------



## zolan990 (2011 Május 29)

na és 0


----------



## sicc2 (2011 Május 29)

*Hello*

Hello1


----------



## sicc2 (2011 Május 29)

*hello2*

Hello2


----------



## sicc2 (2011 Május 29)

*h3*

hello3


----------



## sicc2 (2011 Május 29)

*h4*

Hello4


----------



## sicc2 (2011 Május 29)

*h5*

hello5


----------



## sicc2 (2011 Május 29)

*hello6*

hello6


----------



## sicc2 (2011 Május 29)

*7*

7


----------



## sicc2 (2011 Május 29)

*8*

8


----------



## sicc2 (2011 Május 29)

*9*

hello9


----------



## sicc2 (2011 Május 29)

*10*

10he


----------



## sicc2 (2011 Május 29)

*11*

11 hello


----------



## sicc2 (2011 Május 29)

*12*

12 hhhh


----------



## sicc2 (2011 Május 29)

*13*

13 szia


----------



## sicc2 (2011 Május 29)

*14*

14 helloka


----------



## sicc2 (2011 Május 29)

*15*

15


----------



## sicc2 (2011 Május 29)

*16*

hello


----------



## sicc2 (2011 Május 29)

*17*

17 helloka


----------



## sicc2 (2011 Május 29)

*19*

19 heeeello


----------



## sicc2 (2011 Május 29)

*18 hello*

18 hello


----------



## sicc2 (2011 Május 29)

*20. hello*

20 20 20:11::0:


----------



## ralgob (2011 Május 29)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Troppauer13 (2011 Május 29)

Sziasztok !


----------



## Troppauer13 (2011 Május 29)

Ez egy jó ötlet volt !


----------



## Troppauer13 (2011 Május 29)

Három


----------



## Troppauer13 (2011 Május 29)

Négy


----------



## Troppauer13 (2011 Május 29)

öt


----------



## tasky (2011 Május 29)

Hello...könyveket akarok letölteni.


----------



## tasky (2011 Május 29)

Már csak 19...


----------



## tasky (2011 Május 29)

vagy 18


----------



## tasky (2011 Május 29)

már lassan telik...


----------



## tasky (2011 Május 29)

16 volt,mig ezt meg nem irtam


----------



## tasky (2011 Május 29)

hát ez értelmes játék...


----------



## tasky (2011 Május 29)

Mindegy,én kitartó fajta vagyok...


----------



## tasky (2011 Május 29)

13 a kedvenc számom,mellesleg 13án születtem


----------



## tasky (2011 Május 29)

12 óra az fél nap


----------



## tasky (2011 Május 29)

11 éve volt a milennium


----------



## tasky (2011 Május 29)

10,tiszta víz


----------



## tasky (2011 Május 29)

9 élete van a macskának


----------



## tasky (2011 Május 29)

8,leszakadt a polc


----------



## tasky (2011 Május 29)

7 vezérünk volt ,meg a törpék is és a mesterlövészek is heten voltak


----------



## tasky (2011 Május 29)

6 lába van a légynek


----------



## tasky (2011 Május 29)

5 ágú a tengeri csillag


----------



## tasky (2011 Május 29)

4 hengeres a motorom


----------



## tasky (2011 Május 29)

3 a magyar igazság


----------



## tasky (2011 Május 29)

nincs 2 négy nélkül


----------



## tasky (2011 Május 29)

1,csak egy legény van talpon a vidéken


----------



## tasky (2011 Május 29)

és a ráadás...ne mondják,hogy nem dolgoztam meg érte és csak a minimumot teljesitem


----------



## tasky (2011 Május 29)

akkor most várok 2 napot és minden zsír lesz...remélem


----------



## m4rko (2011 Május 29)

hali


----------



## m4rko (2011 Május 29)

kell a 20, tehát ez eddig 2


----------



## m4rko (2011 Május 29)

ez 3


----------



## m4rko (2011 Május 29)

ez 6


----------



## m4rko (2011 Május 29)

banyek párat nem küldött el


----------



## m4rko (2011 Május 29)

tehát ez a hatodik ha minden igaz


----------



## m4rko (2011 Május 29)

most 7


----------



## m4rko (2011 Május 29)

ez a 8


----------



## m4rko (2011 Május 29)

itt a 9.


----------



## m4rko (2011 Május 29)

10


----------



## m4rko (2011 Május 29)

11


----------



## m4rko (2011 Május 29)

itt a 12.


----------



## m4rko (2011 Május 29)

13


----------



## m4rko (2011 Május 29)

a 15.


----------



## m4rko (2011 Május 29)

áhh megin nem ment el rendesen...


----------



## m4rko (2011 Május 29)

na szal 16


----------



## m4rko (2011 Május 29)

17


----------



## m4rko (2011 Május 29)

18


----------



## m4rko (2011 Május 29)

19


----------



## m4rko (2011 Május 29)

20 \\m/\\m/\\m/\\m/\\m/


----------



## pdavid97 (2011 Május 29)

meglesz


----------



## pdavid97 (2011 Május 29)

2


----------



## pdavid97 (2011 Május 29)

3


----------



## pdavid97 (2011 Május 29)

4


----------



## pdavid97 (2011 Május 29)

5


----------



## pdavid97 (2011 Május 29)

6 rock


----------



## pdavid97 (2011 Május 29)

7


----------



## pdavid97 (2011 Május 29)

8


----------



## pdavid97 (2011 Május 29)

9


----------



## pdavid97 (2011 Május 29)

11


----------



## pdavid97 (2011 Május 29)

12


----------



## pdavid97 (2011 Május 29)

13


----------



## pdavid97 (2011 Május 29)

14


----------



## Ocsillag (2011 Május 29)

Halihó! Köszi Melitta!


----------



## pdavid97 (2011 Május 29)

15


----------



## pdavid97 (2011 Május 29)

16


----------



## pdavid97 (2011 Május 29)

17


----------



## pdavid97 (2011 Május 29)

18


----------



## pdavid97 (2011 Május 29)

19


----------



## pdavid97 (2011 Május 29)

20 jeee köszönöm örök hálám kötelez!!!!


----------



## Ocsillag (2011 Május 29)

2


----------



## Ocsillag (2011 Május 29)

3


----------



## Ocsillag (2011 Május 29)

4


----------



## Ocsillag (2011 Május 29)

5


----------



## Ocsillag (2011 Május 29)

6


----------



## Ocsillag (2011 Május 29)

7


----------



## Ocsillag (2011 Május 29)

8


----------



## Ocsillag (2011 Május 29)

9


----------



## Ocsillag (2011 Május 29)

10 tiszta víz


----------



## Ocsillag (2011 Május 29)

11


----------



## Ocsillag (2011 Május 29)

12


----------



## Ocsillag (2011 Május 29)

2


----------



## Ocsillag (2011 Május 29)

2 ami 14


----------



## Ocsillag (2011 Május 29)

15


----------



## Ocsillag (2011 Május 29)

16


----------



## Ocsillag (2011 Május 29)

17


----------



## Ocsillag (2011 Május 29)

18


----------



## Ocsillag (2011 Május 29)

19


----------



## Ruga (2011 Május 29)

Zafírszemű


----------



## Ocsillag (2011 Május 29)

20 Thanx!♥!


----------



## Ruga (2011 Május 29)

Rádtalálltam


----------



## zenészlaci87 (2011 Május 29)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


Nagyon jo az oldal igy tovább


----------



## Wolverine623 (2011 Május 30)

tényleg jó


----------



## DeloraMercel (2011 Május 30)

Üdv mindenkinek!


----------



## Sakuryn (2011 Május 30)

1


----------



## Sakuryn (2011 Május 30)

2


----------



## Sakuryn (2011 Május 30)

3


----------



## Sakuryn (2011 Május 30)

4


----------



## Sakuryn (2011 Május 30)

5


----------



## Sakuryn (2011 Május 30)

6


----------



## Sakuryn (2011 Május 30)

7


----------



## Sakuryn (2011 Május 30)

8


----------



## Sakuryn (2011 Május 30)

9


----------



## Sakuryn (2011 Május 30)

10


----------



## Sakuryn (2011 Május 30)

11


----------



## Sakuryn (2011 Május 30)

12


----------



## Sakuryn (2011 Május 30)

13


----------



## Sakuryn (2011 Május 30)

14


----------



## Sakuryn (2011 Május 30)

15


----------



## Sakuryn (2011 Május 30)

16


----------



## Sakuryn (2011 Május 30)

17


----------



## Sakuryn (2011 Május 30)

18


----------



## Sakuryn (2011 Május 30)

19


----------



## Sakuryn (2011 Május 30)

20... Thanx


----------



## Sakuryn (2011 Május 30)

Üdv.


----------



## Zozo666 (2011 Május 30)

Minek van ez a 20 limit?


----------



## Zozo666 (2011 Május 30)

Minek van ez a 20 limit?02


----------



## Zozo666 (2011 Május 30)

Minek van ez a 20 limit? 03


----------



## Zozo666 (2011 Május 30)

Minek van ez a 20 limit? 04


----------



## Zozo666 (2011 Május 30)

Minek van ez a 20 limit? 05


----------



## Zozo666 (2011 Május 30)

Minek van ez a 20 limit? 06


----------



## Zozo666 (2011 Május 30)

Minek van ez a 20 limit? 07


----------



## Zozo666 (2011 Május 30)

Minek van ez a 20 limit? 08


----------



## Zozo666 (2011 Május 30)

Minek van ez a 20 limit? 09


----------



## Zozo666 (2011 Május 30)

Minek van ez a 20 limit? 10


----------



## Zozo666 (2011 Május 30)

Minek van ez a 20 limit? 11


----------



## Zozo666 (2011 Május 30)

Minek van ez a 20 limit? 12


----------



## Zozo666 (2011 Május 30)

Minek van ez a 20 limit? 13


----------



## Zozo666 (2011 Május 30)

Minek van ez a 20 limit? 14


----------



## Zozo666 (2011 Május 30)

Minek van ez a 20 limit? 15


----------



## Zozo666 (2011 Május 30)

Minek van ez a 20 limit? 16


----------



## Zozo666 (2011 Május 30)

Minek van ez a 20 limit? 17


----------



## Zozo666 (2011 Május 30)

Minek van ez a 20 limit? 18


----------



## Zozo666 (2011 Május 30)

Minek van ez a 20 limit? 19


----------



## Zozo666 (2011 Május 30)

És az utolsó


----------



## liacska_ (2011 Május 30)

Beköszönök! Sziasztok! Szép napot és hetet mindenkinek!!!


----------



## David0ff (2011 Május 30)

husz hozzaszolas.
1


----------



## David0ff (2011 Május 30)

husz hozzaszolas.
2


----------



## David0ff (2011 Május 30)

husz hozzaszolas.
3


----------



## csillatti (2011 Május 30)

Édes Erdély itt vagyunk...!


----------



## David0ff (2011 Május 30)

husz hozzaszolas.
4


----------



## David0ff (2011 Május 30)

husz hozzaszolas.
5


----------



## David0ff (2011 Május 30)

husz hozzaszolas.
5


----------



## David0ff (2011 Május 30)

husz hozzaszolas.
6


----------



## David0ff (2011 Május 30)

husz hozzaszolas.
7


----------



## David0ff (2011 Május 30)

husz hozzaszolas.
7


----------



## David0ff (2011 Május 30)

husz hozzaszolas.
8


----------



## David0ff (2011 Május 30)

husz hozzaszolas.
9


----------



## David0ff (2011 Május 30)

husz hozzaszolas.
9


----------



## linibenceboni (2011 Május 30)

:d


----------



## Lindi30 (2011 Május 30)

Zavard össze a világot, mosolyogj hétfőn!


----------



## Troppauer13 (2011 Május 30)

vajon 6 ?


----------



## Troppauer13 (2011 Május 30)

esetleg 7 ?


----------



## Troppauer13 (2011 Május 30)

8


----------



## Troppauer13 (2011 Május 30)

9


----------



## Troppauer13 (2011 Május 30)

fele


----------



## Troppauer13 (2011 Május 30)

második félidő


----------



## Troppauer13 (2011 Május 30)

tucat


----------



## David0ff (2011 Május 30)

husz hozzaszolas.
13


----------



## David0ff (2011 Május 30)

husz hozzaszolas.
14 haladunk


----------



## David0ff (2011 Május 30)

husz hozzaszolas.
15 jejeje


----------



## David0ff (2011 Május 30)

husz hozzaszolas.
16
johnny gold is here. ez a jo hir.


----------



## David0ff (2011 Május 30)

husz hozzaszolas.
17


----------



## David0ff (2011 Május 30)

husz hozzaszolas.
18


----------



## David0ff (2011 Május 30)

mindjart megvan


----------



## David0ff (2011 Május 30)

ezaz.


----------



## rockit (2011 Május 30)

Köszi!


----------



## csali55 (2011 Május 30)

*Yamaha.*

Kezdő Yamahás vagyok szeretném bőviteni a tudásom a Yamahájéval együtt de csak üress flopim van hozzá. DGX 300-as hoz kellene a bővités.


----------



## rockit (2011 Május 30)

Oké!


----------



## rockit (2011 Május 30)

Sziasztok! Miért kell 20 bejegyzés?


----------



## rockit (2011 Május 30)

Sziasztok! Miért kell 20 bejegyzés???


----------



## rockit (2011 Május 30)

Sziasztok! Miért kell 20 bejegyzés??


----------



## rockit (2011 Május 30)

Sziasztok! Miért kell 20 bejegyzés? Ilyen sok?


----------



## rockit (2011 Május 30)

Helló!


----------



## rockit (2011 Május 30)

Sziasztok!


----------



## rockit (2011 Május 30)

Sziasztok! Miért kell 20 bejegyzés?????


----------



## rockit (2011 Május 30)

Nem tudja valaki?


----------



## rockit (2011 Május 30)

Na?


----------



## rockit (2011 Május 30)

Igen?


----------



## rockit (2011 Május 30)

Igen? Hm?


----------



## rockit (2011 Május 30)

Na???


----------



## rockit (2011 Május 30)

Furcsa megoldás...


----------



## rockit (2011 Május 30)

Ti tudjátok?


----------



## rockit (2011 Május 30)

Reklám?


----------



## rockit (2011 Május 30)

Reklám miatt?


----------



## rockit (2011 Május 30)

Vagy másért?


----------



## rockit (2011 Május 30)

Hogy?


----------



## rockit (2011 Május 30)

Hogyan?


----------



## rockit (2011 Május 30)

Hogy lehet?


----------



## rockit (2011 Május 30)

Hogyan lehet?


----------



## rockit (2011 Május 30)

Hmmmmm?????


----------



## kondorzs (2011 Május 30)

SZia!


----------



## kondorzs (2011 Május 30)

Tényleg...


----------



## kondorzs (2011 Május 30)

Érdekes


----------



## kondorzs (2011 Május 30)

Ez


----------



## kondorzs (2011 Május 30)

A


----------



## kondorzs (2011 Május 30)

megoldás


----------



## kondorzs (2011 Május 30)

Hogy


----------



## kondorzs (2011 Május 30)

Szavanként


----------



## kondorzs (2011 Május 30)

Írjam


----------



## kondorzs (2011 Május 30)

Le


----------



## kondorzs (2011 Május 30)

hogy


----------



## kondorzs (2011 Május 30)

le


----------



## kondorzs (2011 Május 30)

szeretnék


----------



## kondorzs (2011 Május 30)

tölteni


----------



## kondorzs (2011 Május 30)

valamit


----------



## kondorzs (2011 Május 30)

és


----------



## kondorzs (2011 Május 30)

öt


----------



## kondorzs (2011 Május 30)

üzenetet


----------



## kondorzs (2011 Május 30)

kell


----------



## kondorzs (2011 Május 30)

küldeni


----------



## kondorzs (2011 Május 30)

21


----------



## kondorzs (2011 Május 30)

nem érttem


----------



## ChaosCommander (2011 Május 30)

cs


----------



## krisztike25 (2011 Május 30)

koszonom szepen az infot


----------



## cika12 (2011 Május 30)

*Köszönöm*

kiss


Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


----------



## katabanya75 (2011 Május 30)

szia! nem tudom hogy működik ez a dolog


----------



## katabanya75 (2011 Május 30)

egy középiskolában dolgozom, és egy zenei alapot akarok erről az oldalról letölteni, de.... nem értem hogy tudnék gyorsan 20 kommentet gyártani


----------



## kzzoli (2011 Május 30)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


hello


----------



## Troppauer13 (2011 Május 30)

13? talán


----------



## Troppauer13 (2011 Május 30)

14


----------



## Troppauer13 (2011 Május 30)

15


----------



## Troppauer13 (2011 Május 30)

16


----------



## Troppauer13 (2011 Május 30)

17


----------



## Troppauer13 (2011 Május 30)

közeledek


----------



## padarmartin219 (2011 Május 30)

d


----------



## Troppauer13 (2011 Május 30)

egy híján 20


----------



## padarmartin219 (2011 Május 30)

:d


----------



## Troppauer13 (2011 Május 30)

megvan !! :-D


----------



## padarmartin219 (2011 Május 30)

xd


----------



## padarmartin219 (2011 Május 30)

vd


----------



## padarmartin219 (2011 Május 30)

df


----------



## padarmartin219 (2011 Május 30)

xD


----------



## padarmartin219 (2011 Május 30)

*d*


----------



## padarmartin219 (2011 Május 30)

s


----------



## padarmartin219 (2011 Május 30)

xd


----------



## padarmartin219 (2011 Május 30)

wolf kati <3


----------



## padarmartin219 (2011 Május 30)

a


----------



## padarmartin219 (2011 Május 30)

leg


----------



## padarmartin219 (2011 Május 30)

j


----------



## Troppauer13 (2011 Május 30)

megvan a 20, mégsem enged be :-(


----------



## padarmartin219 (2011 Május 30)

o


----------



## padarmartin219 (2011 Május 30)

b


----------



## padarmartin219 (2011 Május 30)

d


----------



## padarmartin219 (2011 Május 30)

kissx


----------



## padarmartin219 (2011 Május 30)




----------



## padarmartin219 (2011 Május 30)




----------



## padarmartin219 (2011 Május 30)

kiss


----------



## padarmartin219 (2011 Május 30)

:d


----------



## pgaba13 (2011 Május 30)

szia


----------



## pgaba13 (2011 Május 30)

1


----------



## pgaba13 (2011 Május 30)

12


----------



## pgaba13 (2011 Május 30)

23


----------



## pgaba13 (2011 Május 30)

232


----------



## pgaba13 (2011 Május 30)

234


----------



## pgaba13 (2011 Május 30)

12012


----------



## pgaba13 (2011 Május 30)

1234567891011121314151617181920


----------



## pgaba13 (2011 Május 30)

aaaaa


----------



## pgaba13 (2011 Május 30)

dsdad


----------



## pgaba13 (2011 Május 30)

sdfha


----------



## pgaba13 (2011 Május 30)

121


----------



## pgaba13 (2011 Május 30)

546


----------



## pgaba13 (2011 Május 30)

65fd


----------



## pgaba13 (2011 Május 30)

gsdg


----------



## pgaba13 (2011 Május 30)

dsads


----------



## pgaba13 (2011 Május 30)

asdf


----------



## pgaba13 (2011 Május 30)

adsad


----------



## pgaba13 (2011 Május 30)

asdfasf


----------



## pgaba13 (2011 Május 30)

sfafaf


----------



## pgaba13 (2011 Május 30)

sdsdasdasd


----------



## pgaba13 (2011 Május 30)

köszönöm szépen


----------



## zizitu (2011 Május 30)

mábri23 írta:


> Sziasztok!Én első éves vagyok. Esetleg ha valakinek lenne tervezete bmiből nagyon szívesen venném. Pl.: vizuális nevelés tervezet sógyurma állatok... Annyit keresgéltem, és végre rátaláltam erre az oldalra.  Csak még nem jöttem rá, hogyan tudom letölteni a feltöltött dolgokat.


 

Ha jól látom,akkor 20 hozzászólás kell, vagy 2 napos regisztráció, és utána elérhető! Sikerült neked?



helgacsi írta:


> jo, hogy vannak akik segitokeszek , en is segiteni akarok, azert is regisztraltam


 

Nekem is nagyon tetszik, hogy ennyi anyag van ide feltöltve, nagyon köszi mindenkinek, én is segítek, ha tudok!


SZia, 
ezt én is ismerem, és tényleg jó dal, szeretik a gyerekek!



macamama írta:


> Előre a kezedet, utána hátra,
> előre a kezedet , utána rázzad.
> utána ugi bugi és aztán forgás
> tapsolj egyet pajtás
> ...


 
Ez hasznos lesz számomra is a munkám során! Köszönöm!


----------



## zizitu (2011 Május 30)

*Magazinok*

SZia!

Van a Tappancs, a Csiga-biga nevű magazinok, szerintem azok nagyon jók!



jukati írta:


> Sziasztok!
> MOst 3 éves a kisfiam.
> Nem járunk oviba majd csak jövő szept mert nem vették fel.
> Tudnátok ajánlani valamilyen kismagazint amit megtudunk venni az újságosnál is?? Persze amit meg is tud csinálni.
> VAnnak ezek a Micimackó, Thomas Postás patstb..... Az újságosnál amihez van valami játék, 1000ft azt hiszem azok milyenek???


----------



## zizitu (2011 Május 30)

Ennek én is utánajárok, köszi, hogy ajánlottad!


----------



## zizitu (2011 Május 30)

Nagyon köszi, nagyon jók!


----------



## zizitu (2011 Május 30)

Nagyon jó! Köszi, hogy megosztottad!


----------



## zizitu (2011 Május 30)

Jaj, de jók! Köszi, hogy megosztottad!


----------



## zizitu (2011 Május 30)

Megnéztem a honlapot és tényleg nagyon jó! Köszi az ajánlást!


----------



## zizitu (2011 Május 30)

Köszi! Megnézem!


----------



## zizitu (2011 Május 30)

Azta, ezek nagyon jó anyagok! Nagyon köszi, számomra is hasznos lesz!


----------



## harminc3 (2011 Május 30)

Sziasztok!


----------



## harminc3 (2011 Május 30)

Nagyon jó ötletek, egy darabig biztos nem unatkozok!


----------



## harminc3 (2011 Május 30)




----------



## harminc3 (2011 Május 30)

Vicces


----------



## harminc3 (2011 Május 30)

Király


----------



## floruska2 (2011 Május 30)

hali


----------



## HunFarkas (2011 Május 30)

Sziasztok!


----------



## HunFarkas (2011 Május 30)

A húsz


----------



## HunFarkas (2011 Május 30)

hozzászólásra


----------



## HunFarkas (2011 Május 30)

hajtok


----------



## HunFarkas (2011 Május 30)

hogy


----------



## HunFarkas (2011 Május 30)

mielőbb


----------



## HunFarkas (2011 Május 30)

aktívan


----------



## HunFarkas (2011 Május 30)

részt


----------



## HunFarkas (2011 Május 30)

vehessek


----------



## HunFarkas (2011 Május 30)

a fórum


----------



## HunFarkas (2011 Május 30)

életében


----------



## HunFarkas (2011 Május 30)

valamint


----------



## HunFarkas (2011 Május 30)

érdekel


----------



## HunFarkas (2011 Május 30)

néhány,


----------



## HunFarkas (2011 Május 30)

csak


----------



## HunFarkas (2011 Május 30)

itt


----------



## HunFarkas (2011 Május 30)

fellelhető


----------



## HunFarkas (2011 Május 30)

könyv.


----------



## HunFarkas (2011 Május 30)

Előre


----------



## HunFarkas (2011 Május 30)

is


----------



## floruska2 (2011 Május 30)

még


----------



## Shiori (2011 Május 30)

Sziasztok. csak az a 20 hozzászólás lenne már meg....


----------



## Shiori (2011 Május 30)

asdf jklé....


----------



## Shiori (2011 Május 30)

körte


----------



## Shiori (2011 Május 30)

almáspite


----------



## Shiori (2011 Május 30)

gitár


----------



## Shiori (2011 Május 30)

pengető


----------



## Shiori (2011 Május 30)

Dinnyét!


----------



## Shiori (2011 Május 30)

regény


----------



## Shiori (2011 Május 30)

szemüveg...


----------



## Shiori (2011 Május 30)

fénykép


----------



## Shiori (2011 Május 30)

problem....


----------



## Shiori (2011 Május 30)

rókamanguszta


----------



## Shiori (2011 Május 30)

vírus


----------



## Shiori (2011 Május 30)

ég


----------



## Shiori (2011 Május 30)

szín


----------



## Shiori (2011 Május 30)

kék


----------



## Shiori (2011 Május 30)

madár


----------



## Shiori (2011 Május 30)

:d


----------



## Dramatic (2011 Május 30)

*Üdv*

Üdv mindenkinek


----------



## Dramatic (2011 Május 30)

repülő


----------



## Dramatic (2011 Május 30)

autó


----------



## zenészlaci87 (2011 Május 31)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


Sziasztok!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hunostor (2011 Május 31)

*1 jelen*



Melitta írta:


> 1, jelen




Hali!


----------



## hunostor (2011 Május 31)

Na hogy's mint?


----------



## hunostor (2011 Május 31)

hamadik


----------



## hunostor (2011 Május 31)

negyedik


----------



## hunostor (2011 Május 31)

5ödik


----------



## hunostor (2011 Május 31)

hatondikk


----------



## hunostor (2011 Május 31)

hetelikk


----------



## hunostor (2011 Május 31)

helloleo


----------



## hunostor (2011 Május 31)

undervord


----------



## hunostor (2011 Május 31)

Bkv


----------



## hunostor (2011 Május 31)

bloodwolf


----------



## hunostor (2011 Május 31)

taylor


----------



## hunostor (2011 Május 31)

luzer


----------



## hunostor (2011 Május 31)

fegyver


----------



## hunostor (2011 Május 31)

15


----------



## Tchernobog (2011 Május 31)

szilvásbukta


----------



## piros55 (2011 Május 31)

*Sziasztok !*


----------



## arkeen (2011 Május 31)

Hi


----------



## bgeren (2011 Május 31)

Sziasztok! 
Nemrég találtam rá erre az oldalra és nagyon tetszik!


----------



## Braine81 (2011 Május 31)

Hello!


----------



## bgeren (2011 Május 31)

Gratulálok az ötletgazdának és Mindenkinek aki az oldalt gyarapítja!


----------



## Braine81 (2011 Május 31)

Üdv mindenkinek!


----------



## bgeren (2011 Május 31)

Nagyon remélem, hogy én is a "gyarapítók közé fogok tartozni. Mióta megtaláltalak Benneteket más oldalon nem is nagyon jártam


----------



## arkeen (2011 Május 31)

Meglesem az oldalt, köszi


----------



## hunostor (2011 Május 31)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg




Haligali


----------



## hunostor (2011 Május 31)

jeleeenet


----------



## hunostor (2011 Május 31)

kerti murva


----------



## berci76 (2011 Május 31)

1


----------



## berci76 (2011 Május 31)

2


----------



## berci76 (2011 Május 31)

3


----------



## berci76 (2011 Május 31)

4


----------



## berci76 (2011 Május 31)

5


----------



## hunostor (2011 Május 31)

Braine81 írta:


> Üdv mindenkinek!




Hali!!


----------



## berci76 (2011 Május 31)

6


----------



## berci76 (2011 Május 31)

7


----------



## berci76 (2011 Május 31)

8


----------



## berci76 (2011 Május 31)

9


----------



## hunostor (2011 Május 31)

berci76 írta:


> 5




Hurrá HÚSZ!


----------



## berci76 (2011 Május 31)

10


----------



## hunostor (2011 Május 31)

blablabla


----------



## berci76 (2011 Május 31)

11


----------



## berci76 (2011 Május 31)

12


----------



## berci76 (2011 Május 31)

13


----------



## berci76 (2011 Május 31)

14


----------



## berci76 (2011 Május 31)

15


----------



## berci76 (2011 Május 31)

16


----------



## berci76 (2011 Május 31)

17


----------



## berci76 (2011 Május 31)

18


----------



## berci76 (2011 Május 31)

19


----------



## berci76 (2011 Május 31)

20


----------



## berci76 (2011 Május 31)

21


----------



## arkeen (2011 Május 31)

Nekem is elnyerte a tetszésemet az oldal. Grat érte


----------



## arkeen (2011 Május 31)

18


----------



## nunuskam (2011 Május 31)

kosz


----------



## Petman (2011 Május 31)

*Húsz hozzászólás!*

Hali!


----------



## nunuskam (2011 Május 31)




----------



## Petman (2011 Május 31)

Én


----------



## nunuskam (2011 Május 31)

kiss


----------



## Petman (2011 Május 31)

most


----------



## Petman (2011 Május 31)

regisztráltam


----------



## Petman (2011 Május 31)

és


----------



## Petman (2011 Május 31)

sürgősen


----------



## Petman (2011 Május 31)

szükségem


----------



## Petman (2011 Május 31)

van


----------



## Petman (2011 Május 31)

a


----------



## Petman (2011 Május 31)

20


----------



## Petman (2011 Május 31)

darab


----------



## Petman (2011 Május 31)

hozzászólásra.


----------



## Petman (2011 Május 31)

Köszi


----------



## Petman (2011 Május 31)

ezt


----------



## Petman (2011 Május 31)

a forumot.


----------



## Petman (2011 Május 31)

És


----------



## Petman (2011 Május 31)

bocsi


----------



## Petman (2011 Május 31)

az


----------



## Petman (2011 Május 31)

előbbiekért.


----------



## Petman (2011 Május 31)

Üdv!


----------



## Monacska:) (2011 Május 31)

sziasztok


----------



## Monacska:) (2011 Május 31)

szeretném össze gyűjteni a 19 hozzászólást.


----------



## Monacska:) (2011 Május 31)

Ezért szeretnék nektek mesélni a kutyámról.


----------



## Monacska:) (2011 Május 31)

A kutyám sóbors törpe schnauzer.


----------



## Monacska:) (2011 Május 31)

Sasvári Uniqumnak hívják.


----------



## Monacska:) (2011 Május 31)

De mi csak egyszerűen Vacaknak szólítjuk.


----------



## Monacska:) (2011 Május 31)

Vacak a nevéhez hűen viselkedik.


----------



## Monacska:) (2011 Május 31)

Nagyon szófogadó (persze ha olyan a kedve)


----------



## Monacska:) (2011 Május 31)

Okos kiskutya


----------



## Monacska:) (2011 Május 31)

Kedvenc játékai a csipogós különféle formájú játékok


----------



## Monacska:) (2011 Május 31)

Nem rég kapott egy sárga kiskacsát


----------



## Monacska:) (2011 Május 31)

Amit az elején nem akart odaadni, de most már a kacsájával alhatunk


----------



## Monacska:) (2011 Május 31)

Nagyon szeret hanyatt feküdni, pláne ha valaki simogatja a pocakját


----------



## Monacska:) (2011 Május 31)

Testvéremmel szeret morgolódósat játszani


----------



## Monacska:) (2011 Május 31)

Aminek a végén természetesen tesóm aki nyer.


----------



## Monacska:) (2011 Május 31)

Vacak rettenetesen szeret télen a hóban játszani.


----------



## Monacska:) (2011 Május 31)

A kerítés alatt leskelődni


----------



## Monacska:) (2011 Május 31)

Elmondhatatlanul szereti a kálciumos halat, s magától rájött, hogy hogyan kell táncolni, s mindig táncolva kéri el a halakat


----------



## Monacska:) (2011 Május 31)

Nagyon szereti a zöldséget és a gyümölcsöt, az egyik kedvence a sárgarépa


----------



## Monacska:) (2011 Május 31)

Meg persze a burgonya, amitől egy kicsit be szokott csipni, de ettől függetlenül nagyon szereti


----------



## Monacska:) (2011 Május 31)

Remélem egy kis kedvet csináltam ehhez a fajta kutyushoz, további szép napot mindenkinek


----------



## hunostor (2011 Május 31)

na mégegy hogy tuttira meglegyen


----------



## gombri (2011 Május 31)

hello


----------



## gombri (2011 Május 31)

ez lenne itt az egyik kedvenc mesém:


----------



## gombri (2011 Május 31)

Mátyás kovács


----------



## gombri (2011 Május 31)

Ment, mendegélt az országúton Mátyás király, amikor a szegény népnek a baját, a panaszát kereste. De csak a jó isten maga tudta, hogy az a gyalogos utazó Mátyás király; senki emberfia a tarisznyás, botos vándorban a hatalmas királyt meg nem ismerte volna.


----------



## gombri (2011 Május 31)

Igyekezett Mátyás király egyik faluból a másikba, de mire elérte azt a másik falut, ráesteledett a királyra. Ott volt a falu végén egy kovácsműhely az előtt a mester még patkolta az utolsó lovat; megállott Mátyás király a műhely előtt, köszönt tisztességgel, szállást kért éjszakára.


----------



## gombri (2011 Május 31)

A kovácsmester szívesen befogadta a hajléktalant.


----------



## gombri (2011 Május 31)

Mikor osztán a műhelyt bezárta, vacsorához ült a kovácsmester a mesterné asszonnyal. A mesterné asszony megbátorította a vándort, üljön le hozzájuk, ahol ketten esznek, ott a harmadik se maradhat éhen. Egyszerû lencsevacsora volt az asztalon, azt az asszony megzsírozta avval a kevés zsírral, ami még a bödön fenekén volt.


----------



## gombri (2011 Május 31)

- Ha már vendég van a háznál - azt mondja a kovácsmester -, illik, hogy egy kancsó bor is legyen mellé. Eredj, asszony, a kocsmába, adjon a kocsmáros egy kancsó kadart, majd megadom az árát, mikor a többi kancsóét is megadom.
Elment az asszony, azon üresen hozta vissza a kancsót.


----------



## gombri (2011 Május 31)

- Azt izeni a kocsmáros, nincs több kancsó hitelbe, olyan sok van már a rováson.
- Ejnye, csinálom a csinálóját, ilyen szégyent hoz a beste lelke a fejemre! - evvel a kovácsmester mérgesen lerántotta az ujjasát, és odahajította az asszonynak: - Vidd el az ujjasom neki, egy kancsó bort csak megér!


----------



## gombri (2011 Május 31)

- Nincs több ujjasa magának - azt mondja az asszony, vissza akarta rögtön húzni az ujjast az urára.
- Ha nincs, majd lesz, a vendégemnek bort ígértem!


----------



## gombri (2011 Május 31)

Az asszonynak el kellet vinni az egyetlen ujjast; meghozta a kancsó kadart.
Iddogáltak hárman, míg a borban tartott, iddogáltak, danoltak, a végén úgy megkedvesedtek, a mester is, a vendég is, hogy eljárták az asszonnyal a ropogóst.
Reggel elköszön a vándor, megmondja a mesternek, hogy ő maga is kovács, Budára való, most éppen a királyi palotában van munkája.


----------



## gombri (2011 Május 31)

Megkérte a mestert, hogy ha egyszer felmegy Budára, szóljon be a palotába, csak Mátyás kovács után tudakozódjon, ismerik őtet jól a palotaőrők.
- Osztán meddig dolgozol még, öcsém a királyi palotában?
- Én - azt mondja a vándor - talán életem végéig, isten segedelmével.


----------



## gombri (2011 Május 31)

Elmúlt három esztendő, akkor úgy fordult, hogy a kovácsmesternek fel kellett menni valamiért Budavárába. Nem felejtette el Mátyás kovácsot, oda ballagott a királyi palota kapujába, megkérdezte a strázsákat:
- Itt van-e még Mátyás kovács, kérem?
- Itt van, hogyne volna, nagyon várja kegyelmedet.


----------



## gombri (2011 Május 31)

Mindjárt vezették is egyik grádicson fel, a másikon le, egyik aranyos szobából a másikba. Nem győzött csudálkozni a jámbor kovácsmester, hogy ilyen fényben, pompában tartanak ott egy kovácsot, aki még őnála is szegényebb.
Egyszer aztán kinyílik egy szárnyas ajtó, ott ül aranyosnál aranyosabb urak közt Mátyás király, éppen ebédelnek. A kovácsmesternek azon nyomban kiesett a kezébol a kosornya, amelyikben egy mázos szilkét tartott, a szilke összetört a márványpádimentomon.


----------



## gombri (2011 Május 31)

Kérdi a király:
- Mi jót hozott, mester uram?
Úgy reszketett a kovácsmester, alig tudod megszólalni:
- A feleségem küldött a szikében vajat Mátyás kovács feleségének, mert gondolta, hogy megházasodott azóta.
- No, köszönjük szépen! - azt mondja Mátyás király, és bemutatta a kovácsmestert a királynénak meg az egész csillogó-villogó főuraknak. És elmesélte, hogy vendégelte meg õtet mint szegény vándorlót a kovácsmester az ő szűk asztalánál, még az egyetlen ujjasát is zálogba tette, hogy a vendéget borral megtisztelhesse. Azután meginvitálta a kovácsmestert az asztalhoz:


----------



## gombri (2011 Május 31)

- Foglaljon helyet, mester uram, ahun százan esznek, a százegyedik se maradhat éhen.
Megetették a legfinomabb pecsenyével, megitatták a legdrágább borral a szegény falusi kovácsot, azt hitte szegény, csak álmodik, de azért nyelt, nyakalt derekasan, hogy eleget élvezzen, mire felébred.


----------



## gombri (2011 Május 31)

Ebéd után pedig felállította Mátyás király a kovácsmestert:
- Ételt, italt megadtam, mester uram, hadd adom meg az ujjast is, amit a kocsmába küldött.
Evvel levetette a király a maga gyémántos dolmányát, feladta a kovácsmesterre.
És rácsapott a vállára a kovácsmesternek:


----------



## gombri (2011 Május 31)

- Nézzétek, jó urak, milyen erős ember ez! Elbír még egy-két dolmányt, próbáljuk csak meg!
Felkeltek az urak a király intésére, egymás után vetették le a dolmányt, annyi volt a drágakő mind a dolmányon, mint tepertő a túrós csuszán. És addig rakták a gyönyörű dolmányokat a kovácsmesterre, míg csak össze nem akart rogyni.
Így ment haza Budavárából a szegény kovácsmester; örök életére gazdag ember lett belőle.


----------



## gombri (2011 Május 31)

Remélem tetszett


----------



## harminc3 (2011 Május 31)

Jó oldal sok hozzászólással.


----------



## bgeren (2011 Május 31)

Hát ha minden igaz EZ most a 20. üzenetem és végre teljesen használhatom az oldalt. Már én is "gyarapítók" közé tartozom! Több ötletet is feltettem, hogy ne csak fölösleges írkálással gyarapítsam az üzenetem számait!


----------



## vakarék (2011 Május 31)

Most kezdtem csak böngészni a fórumon, de már sok érdekes témát találtam! Nagyon jó hely!


----------



## bgeren (2011 Május 31)

Hát én túl vagyok a 20 hozzászóláson és máj.24-én regisztráltam, mégsem vagyok még állandó tag :12: Talán holnap már engem is bevesz a csapatba.


----------



## Polyanna (2011 Május 31)

sziasztok!


----------



## Polyanna (2011 Május 31)

össze szeretném gyűjteni a 20 hozzászólást


----------



## Polyanna (2011 Május 31)

Tudat alatt mindnyájukban ott él még a hajdani gyermek, hacsak a nevelés, a világ elszürkítő hatása máris ki nem ölte belőlünk.


----------



## Polyanna (2011 Május 31)

Milyen is egy gyermek? Olyan, mint aki egyenest *az* égből jött. Héber szójáték szerint: *az* eget szopja. Isten képe még torzítatlan benne. A világi okosság, a felnőttek mesterkedései még át nem formálták. Nem tud még semmiről, és semmije sincsen. Hamvas, eredeti és közvetlen. Védettségben él, és mindenestül átadja magát azoknak, akik szeretik. Ámulva néz szét maga körül. Ami rossz, hamar elfelejti, s mindjárt fölfedez mindenben valamit, aminek örülhet. Örökké játszik, nem fárad bele napestig.


----------



## Polyanna (2011 Május 31)

*Az* embereknek bátorításra van szükségük. *Az* megduplázza természetes ellenálló képességüket... Ahelyett, hogy örökké szemükre vetnénk hibáikat, dicsérjük erényeiket.


----------



## Polyanna (2011 Május 31)

A földön minden ember számára létezik egy másik, aki tökéletesen megérti. Olyan ez, mint egy hatalmas metafizikai kirakós* játék* két darabjának lenni.


----------



## Polyanna (2011 Május 31)

Mindannyian utazók vagyunk e világ vadonjában, és talán a legnagyobb kincs, amire utunk során akadhatunk, egy őszinte barát.


----------



## Polyanna (2011 Május 31)

Amikor a barátság megszűnik, akkor egy űr keletkezik, amely utat enged a szörnyű magányosságnak, ami a külső világból jön, s amely olyan, mint a hideg űr a planéták között.


----------



## Polyanna (2011 Május 31)

Azért bocsátottam meg neked, mert nem vagy tökéletes. Tökéletlen vagy, akárcsak én. Minden ember tökéletlen, a házam előtt lévő ember is, aki szemetel. Amikor fiatal voltam, szívesen lettem volna valaki más. Dr. Bernard Hazelhof azt mondja, hogy ha egy lakatlan szigeten lennék, akkor hozzá kellene szoknom saját társaságomhoz - saját magamhoz, és a kókuszokhoz. Azt mondta, hogy el kellene fogadnom magam, az összes hibámmal együtt, és hogy nem mi választjuk a hibáinkat. Ezek a részeink, és együtt kell élnünk velük. Viszont a barátainkat megválaszthatjuk, és én örülök, hogy téged választottalak. Dr. Bernard Hazelhof azt is mondta, hogy az életünk olyan, mint egy nagyon hosszú járda. Néhány jól kikövezett. Másoké, mint az enyém, repedésekkel, banánhéjakkal és cigarettacsikkekkel teli. A te járdád is olyan, mint az enyém, csak valószínű nincs annyi repedés rajta. Remélhetőleg a járdáink egy nap összefutnak, és megoszthatunk egymással egy sűrített tejet. Te vagy a legjobb barátom. Te vagy az egyetlen barátom.


----------



## Polyanna (2011 Május 31)

Az igazi barát hajthatatlanul és kérlelhetetlenül arra bátorítja az embert, hogy reszkírozzon, hogy kockáztassa saját magát, és még az elviselhetetlent is elviselje. Mert csak akkor érti meg az ember, hogy mi az, ami benne elpusztíthatatlan, hogyha sokat szenved.


----------



## Polyanna (2011 Május 31)

A barátság akkor igazi, ha nem törik meg az első megrázkódtatásra.


----------



## Polyanna (2011 Május 31)

A jó barátnő leteszi az embernek az óvadékot. A kitűnő barát együtt szalad az emberrel a rendőrség elől, és azt rikoltozza, hogy "Hű, ez meleg helyzet volt."


----------



## Polyanna (2011 Május 31)

Egy barát akkor is jól ismer téged, ha esetleg évekig nem találkoztok.


----------



## Polyanna (2011 Május 31)

Úgy tűnik, senki sem választhatja meg, hogy kik a szülei. Abban sem vagyok már biztos, hogy barátot választhatunk-e.


----------



## Polyanna (2011 Május 31)

A barátság önkéntelen reflex. Egyszerűen csak van, nem lehet tenni ellene.


----------



## Polyanna (2011 Május 31)

A barátságot a nagy sikerek ugyanúgy próbára teszik, mint a nagy kudarcok.


----------



## Polyanna (2011 Május 31)

Ha egyszer a szoknya beleszól a dologba, elvitte az ördög az igazi bajtársiasságot.


----------



## Polyanna (2011 Május 31)

A barátság nem kér, nem követel, de nem is ismer áldozatokat.


----------



## Polyanna (2011 Május 31)

Nem is tudom, mi a borzasztóbb: minden barátunkat túlélni, vagy előbb meghalni, mint ők.


----------



## Polyanna (2011 Május 31)

A barátságtól a szerelmet csak egy lépés választja el.


----------



## bgeren (2011 Május 31)

Szia Polyanna. Kiváncsi vagyok, hogy Téged azonnal átvált-e állandó taggá. Nekem nem sikerült


----------



## adrien80 (2011 Május 31)

egy


----------



## adrien80 (2011 Május 31)

kettő


----------



## adrien80 (2011 Május 31)

sziasztok


----------



## adrien80 (2011 Május 31)

nagy mosoly


----------



## adrien80 (2011 Május 31)

üdv mindenkinek


----------



## adrien80 (2011 Május 31)

köszi a lehetőséget


----------



## adrien80 (2011 Május 31)

jó az oldal


----------



## adrien80 (2011 Május 31)

Nem is tesz, mert a regisztráció után még két napnak el kell telnie...


----------



## adrien80 (2011 Május 31)

de ez egy jó lehetőség...


----------



## adrien80 (2011 Május 31)




----------



## adrien80 (2011 Május 31)

három


----------



## adrien80 (2011 Május 31)

négy


----------



## adrien80 (2011 Május 31)

öt


----------



## adrien80 (2011 Május 31)

hat


----------



## adrien80 (2011 Május 31)

hét


----------



## adrien80 (2011 Május 31)

happy time


----------



## adrien80 (2011 Május 31)

nem tudok mit írni...


----------



## adrien80 (2011 Május 31)

nyolc


----------



## adrien80 (2011 Május 31)

kilenc


----------



## adrien80 (2011 Május 31)

tíz


----------



## adrien80 (2011 Május 31)

vége


----------



## saabich (2011 Május 31)

kéne még vagy 15....


----------



## saabich (2011 Május 31)

14...


----------



## saabich (2011 Május 31)

13... na, ráadásul még várni is kell 20 másodpercet két üzenet között...


----------



## saabich (2011 Május 31)

12...


----------



## saabich (2011 Május 31)

11...


----------



## saabich (2011 Május 31)

10...


----------



## saabich (2011 Május 31)

9...


----------



## saabich (2011 Május 31)

8...


----------



## saabich (2011 Május 31)

7...


----------



## saabich (2011 Május 31)

6...


----------



## saabich (2011 Május 31)

5...


----------



## saabich (2011 Május 31)

4...


----------



## saabich (2011 Május 31)

3...


----------



## saabich (2011 Május 31)

2...


----------



## saabich (2011 Május 31)

1...


----------



## saabich (2011 Május 31)

0... huh, na végre abbahagyhatom


----------



## kedda (2011 Május 31)

1


----------



## kedda (2011 Május 31)

2


----------



## kedda (2011 Május 31)

3 te leszel a párom


----------



## kedda (2011 Május 31)

4


----------



## kedda (2011 Május 31)

5 megérett a tök


----------



## kedda (2011 Május 31)

6 hasad a pad


----------



## kedda (2011 Május 31)

7


----------



## saabich (2011 Május 31)

most akkó' nem értem, hogy miért nem enged még mindig letölteni, pedig már ez a 22. nagyon értelmes hozzászólásom...


----------



## kedda (2011 Május 31)

8 üres a polc


----------



## kedda (2011 Május 31)

szia, csak 2 nap elteltével tudod használni


----------



## kedda (2011 Május 31)

9 kis Ferenc


----------



## kedda (2011 Május 31)

10 tista víz
Ha nem tiszta vidd vissza majd a csacsi megissza


----------



## muku (2011 Május 31)

Üdvözlet Tasnádról!


----------



## saabich (2011 Május 31)

2 nap már bőven eltelt, mióta regisztráltam...


----------



## Teflonka (2011 Május 31)

Üdv.


----------



## kedda (2011 Május 31)

Akkor sajna nem tudom, de reméálem hamarosan megoldódik a problémád és valaki segít neked


----------



## muku (2011 Május 31)

Sziasztok!


----------



## fanita26 (2011 Május 31)

1 sziasztok


----------



## fanita26 (2011 Május 31)

2


----------



## fanita26 (2011 Május 31)

3


----------



## moncsyka73 (2011 Május 31)

Ez nagyon jó, köszönöm!


----------



## fanita26 (2011 Május 31)

4


----------



## fanita26 (2011 Május 31)

5


----------



## fanita26 (2011 Május 31)

6


----------



## fanita26 (2011 Május 31)

7


----------



## fanita26 (2011 Május 31)

8


----------



## fanita26 (2011 Május 31)

9


----------



## fanita26 (2011 Május 31)

10


----------



## fanita26 (2011 Május 31)

11


----------



## fanita26 (2011 Május 31)

12


----------



## fanita26 (2011 Május 31)

13


----------



## fanita26 (2011 Május 31)

14


----------



## sivatagi_pingvin (2011 Május 31)

Sziasztok Fórumozók! (1)


----------



## fanita26 (2011 Május 31)

15


----------



## fanita26 (2011 Május 31)

16


----------



## fanita26 (2011 Május 31)

17


----------



## fanita26 (2011 Május 31)

18


----------



## fanita26 (2011 Május 31)

19


----------



## fanita26 (2011 Május 31)

20


----------



## Kalii (2011 Május 31)

köszönöm


----------



## sivatagi_pingvin (2011 Május 31)

2


----------



## sivatagi_pingvin (2011 Május 31)

3


----------



## sivatagi_pingvin (2011 Május 31)

4


----------



## sivatagi_pingvin (2011 Május 31)

5


----------



## sivatagi_pingvin (2011 Május 31)

6


----------



## sivatagi_pingvin (2011 Május 31)

7


----------



## sivatagi_pingvin (2011 Május 31)

8


----------



## sivatagi_pingvin (2011 Május 31)

9


----------



## sivatagi_pingvin (2011 Május 31)

10


----------



## sivatagi_pingvin (2011 Május 31)

11


----------



## sivatagi_pingvin (2011 Május 31)

12


----------



## sivatagi_pingvin (2011 Május 31)

13


----------



## sivatagi_pingvin (2011 Május 31)

14


----------



## sivatagi_pingvin (2011 Május 31)

15


----------



## sivatagi_pingvin (2011 Május 31)

16


----------



## sivatagi_pingvin (2011 Május 31)

17


----------



## sivatagi_pingvin (2011 Május 31)

18


----------



## sivatagi_pingvin (2011 Május 31)

19


----------



## sivatagi_pingvin (2011 Május 31)

20


----------



## nemolix (2011 Május 31)

Köszönöm


----------



## nemolix (2011 Május 31)

köszönjük


----------



## nemolix (2011 Május 31)

köszike


----------



## nemolix (2011 Május 31)

köszi


----------



## nemolix (2011 Május 31)

de jó,köszi


----------



## nemolix (2011 Május 31)

remek


----------



## nemolix (2011 Május 31)

köszi ilyet keresek


----------



## nemolix (2011 Május 31)

nagy segitség köszi


----------



## nemolix (2011 Május 31)

ez kell köszi


----------



## nemolix (2011 Május 31)

köszi


----------



## nemolix (2011 Május 31)

köszike


----------



## zenészlaci87 (2011 Május 31)

Sziasztok szép napot mindenkinek!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nyunyusz89 (2011 Május 31)

hát ez szuper


----------



## Kameko-san (2011 Május 31)

Sokadik beköszönő: Szép napot mindenkinek!


----------



## Braine81 (2011 Május 31)

Sziasztok


----------



## Braine81 (2011 Május 31)

Üdv mindenkinek


----------



## Braine81 (2011 Május 31)

Halihó


----------



## xaby001 (2011 Május 31)

Üdvözlök én is mindenkit, nagyon hasznosnak találom ezt az oldalt!


----------



## xaby001 (2011 Május 31)

Különösen érdekesnek találtam a csillagászattal és űrkutatással foglalkozó topicokat, mert gyermekkorom óta egyik szívem csücske a mindenség. Kár, hogy felnőttként csak hobbiszintem maradt, de azért igyekszem követni a híreket és a tudományos eredményeket.


----------



## xaby001 (2011 Május 31)

Szeretem még a történelmet, szintén az idők (legalábbis az enyém) kezdete óta. A magyar történelemnek szinte minden rész érdekel, elsősorban a reformkor áll hozzám legközelebb.


----------



## xaby001 (2011 Május 31)

Ha történész lennék, az egyetemes történelemben az őskor-ókor határával, az ókor kezdetével foglalkoznék, a civilizációk hajnalával.


----------



## xaby001 (2011 Május 31)

A fentieken túl szeretem az igényes zenét és filmeket is.


----------



## xaby001 (2011 Május 31)

Sport: futni, biciklizni, túrázni, focizni bármikor, de nem szeretek úszni, pedig tudok, csak egyszerűen nem kedvelem.


----------



## xaby001 (2011 Május 31)

És sportot is inkább gyakorlom, mint a tv-ben nézem. Amúgy sem tv-zek, csak nagy ritkán.


----------



## xaby001 (2011 Május 31)

Szeretek még moziba, színházba, koncertekre, operába járni, amikor csak tehetem.


----------



## xaby001 (2011 Május 31)

Persze, de jó lenne, ha munka mellett mindenre azonos időt tudnék szánni, de mivel nem így van, hol ezt csinálom szabadidőmben, hol azt.


----------



## xaby001 (2011 Május 31)

Állatok: macskák vannak, volt kutya is. Alapvetően jól kijövök az állatokkal, de a legyeket, szúnyogokat, kullancsokat ki nem állhatom. Az ízeltlábúak java rész nem zavar, a házipókokat még kedvelem is.


----------



## bellusko (2011 Május 31)

Dettó!


----------



## xaby001 (2011 Május 31)

Azta! Nem gondoltam volna, hogy bárki elolvassa ezeket az üzeneteket (ha mégsem ide szólt volna az előző, akkor bocs)!


----------



## xaby001 (2011 Május 31)

Csak nem akartam már én is számokat írni, legalább "dogozzak meg" a tagságért, ne pedig csak vissza/előreszámolás legyen.


----------



## xaby001 (2011 Május 31)

Könyvek: regények - sci-fi, történelmi, fantasy, kaland; szakkönyvek: csillagászat-űrkutatás, történelem, földrajz-térképészet, jog; verseskötetekből kevés, főleg magyarok, de lassan pótolgatom a hiányt, bár elsősorban a prózát jobban szerettem olvasni.


----------



## xaby001 (2011 Május 31)

Filmek, sorozatok: témák szerint pont mint a könyvek, sci-fi, töri, kaland, de tudományos-ismeretterjesztő és természetfilmek is jöhetnek.


----------



## xaby001 (2011 Május 31)

Amikor nagy ritkán tv-zek azt a fenti filmekért teszem, és inkább a tematikus csatornákat kedvelem jobban (ism.terj., töri, zene (a háttérbe)) Nem nézek valóságshow-t, beszélgetős műsorokat, délutáni botrányshow-t, és az ehhez hasonló birkanevelő műsorokat, elvből.


----------



## xaby001 (2011 Május 31)

Elég sok mindenről írtam már, mégis még meg kellene töltenem kb. 5 hozzászólást, így mindenki nagy unalmára, csak csak úgy, mintha a falnak beszélnék, folytatom.


----------



## xaby001 (2011 Május 31)

Zene: nagyon vegyesen, ahogy mondani szokás Mozarttól a Metallicáig. Inkább kedvfüggő. Szeretem a filmzenéket, sztem ennek hatására kedtem újra komolyzenét hallgatni, pedig általában megutáltatják az emberrel az iskolai tanulmányai során.


----------



## xaby001 (2011 Május 31)

Ennyit az érdeklődési körömről, ezek alapján ahogy nézelődtem, sok topic-ot fogok elolvasni.


----------



## xaby001 (2011 Május 31)

Mindenkinek további szép napot, kellemes időtöltést, jó böngészést kívánok!


----------



## Adriennke24 (2011 Május 31)

ezek nagyon jók!


----------



## Adriennke24 (2011 Május 31)

nagyon jó ez az oldal!


----------



## Adriennke24 (2011 Május 31)

már több mindent kipróbáltam!


----------



## Jucibuci (2011 Május 31)

üdvözlök mindenkit.


----------



## Jucibuci (2011 Május 31)

1


----------



## Jucibuci (2011 Május 31)

2


----------



## Jucibuci (2011 Május 31)

3


----------



## Jucibuci (2011 Május 31)

4


----------



## Jucibuci (2011 Május 31)

5


----------



## Jucibuci (2011 Május 31)

6


----------



## Jucibuci (2011 Május 31)

7


----------



## Jucibuci (2011 Május 31)

8


----------



## Jucibuci (2011 Május 31)

9


----------



## Jucibuci (2011 Május 31)

10


----------



## Jucibuci (2011 Május 31)

11


----------



## Jucibuci (2011 Május 31)

12


----------



## Jucibuci (2011 Május 31)

13


----------



## Jucibuci (2011 Május 31)

14


----------



## Jucibuci (2011 Május 31)

15


----------



## Jucibuci (2011 Május 31)

utolsó ?


----------



## xaby001 (2011 Május 31)

Remélem, hogy senkit nem untattam a hozzászólásaimmal, ha mégis: elnézést érte! Azt hiszem, gy meglesz a 20.


----------



## xaby001 (2011 Május 31)

De ezzel biztosan megvolnánk.


----------



## theeart (2011 Május 31)

Ó,de kedves vagy ,Melitta!Köszönöm!


----------



## Braine81 (2011 Május 31)

Hello


----------



## gaborzo (2011 Május 31)

jó


----------



## gaborzo (2011 Május 31)

így lehet szerezni


----------



## gaborzo (2011 Május 31)

ez menni fog


----------



## gaborzo (2011 Május 31)

*hozzászólások*

Így lehet


----------



## gaborzo (2011 Május 31)

*ho*

zzá


----------



## gaborzo (2011 Május 31)

szó


----------



## gaborzo (2011 Május 31)

szólás


----------



## gaborzo (2011 Május 31)

ez is egy


----------



## gaborzo (2011 Május 31)

xx


----------



## gaborzo (2011 Május 31)

ez működik?


----------



## gaborzo (2011 Május 31)

lehet...


----------



## gaborzo (2011 Május 31)

ez van


----------



## gaborzo (2011 Május 31)

Remélem ezért nem tolnak le


----------



## gaborzo (2011 Május 31)

nem okozok kárt


----------



## gaborzo (2011 Május 31)

még 6 bejegyzés


----------



## gaborzo (2011 Május 31)

Látnám, ha ez gond?


----------



## gaborzo (2011 Május 31)

jó lenne már 20


----------



## gaborzo (2011 Május 31)

i have a nice day


----------



## gaborzo (2011 Május 31)

Még kettő


----------



## gaborzo (2011 Május 31)

Ez az utolsó...


----------



## gaborzo (2011 Május 31)

*ez*

Nem tudom, miért nem tudok semmit megnézni. Van 20 hozzászólásom... Talán az utcsó hozzászólás után kell 2 nap?


----------



## Hegyo79 (2011 Május 31)

szia


----------



## Hegyo79 (2011 Május 31)

igy igy


----------



## Hegyo79 (2011 Május 31)

Szlovákiai magyar vagyok


----------



## szujer (2011 Május 31)

megvan a 20 hozzászólás+a 2 nap de még mindig nem tudok letölteni


----------



## Hegyo79 (2011 Május 31)

remálem én nem járok igy


----------



## Hegyo79 (2011 Május 31)

még 5


----------



## Hegyo79 (2011 Május 31)

már csak 4


----------



## Hegyo79 (2011 Május 31)

rem 3 után már menni fog


----------



## Hegyo79 (2011 Május 31)

és és és


----------



## Hegyo79 (2011 Május 31)

menni fog ez??


----------



## Hegyo79 (2011 Május 31)

utcóó


----------



## kriszt! (2011 Május 31)

Akkor itt jó ha elküldöm a 20 hsz-om? Akkor már aktív tag leszek?


----------



## kriszt! (2011 Május 31)

és h tudom azt a köszönöm izét használni?


----------



## kriszt! (2011 Május 31)

Nem vagyok ennyire buta csak még nem használtam ilyet és nem iagzán tudok rajta kiigazodni..:/


----------



## kriszt! (2011 Május 31)

Szóval a válaszokat szívesen fogadom


----------



## kriszt! (2011 Május 31)

Jó sikerült felfognom és pedig senki nem válaszolt


----------



## kriszt! (2011 Május 31)

Tetszik az oldal amennyit tudok belőle használni


----------



## kriszt! (2011 Május 31)

Bár arra a köszönős izére nem jöttem rá.


----------



## kriszt! (2011 Május 31)

De azért meg köszönöm


----------



## kriszt! (2011 Május 31)

végi postolom a 20-at mert nem igazán tudom h hova máshova tudnék értelmesen hozzá szólni


----------



## kriszt! (2011 Május 31)

igazából az sem nagyon tudom h mi tartozik az értelmes közé..


----------



## kriszt! (2011 Május 31)

témával kapcsolatban?


----------



## kriszt! (2011 Május 31)

vagy egyszerűen csak ne legyen benne káromkodás meg hasonlók?


----------



## kriszt! (2011 Május 31)

imádok olvasni és igazából én csak azért regisztráltam ide mert itt nagyon sok jó könyv van.


----------



## kriszt! (2011 Május 31)

de lehet annyit fogok itt lógni h még a végén mást is találok magamnak


----------



## kriszt! (2011 Május 31)

E-book-ba böngésztem de ott még nem találtam kötelező olvasmányt..


----------



## kriszt! (2011 Május 31)

mondjuk ami annyira nem fontos de nem rossz ha tudom hol találom


----------



## kriszt! (2011 Május 31)

vicces így beszélni magammal..de mind1 a lényeg h meglegyen a 20 hsz..


----------



## kriszt! (2011 Május 31)

nem igazán vagyok egy beszédes..és írogatni sem szoktam így..szóval nem tudom ha attól nem aktív egy tag ha leszedi amit leszeretne?!


----------



## kriszt! (2011 Május 31)

ezek szerint nem mert komentelni kell 20-at..


----------



## kriszt! (2011 Május 31)

ez az utolsó remélem nem sokan olvassák))


----------



## kriszt! (2011 Május 31)

ja és még egyszer köszönöm!!


----------



## barkanyi (2011 Május 31)

1:d


----------



## barkanyi (2011 Május 31)

2


----------



## barkanyi (2011 Május 31)

3


----------



## barkanyi (2011 Május 31)

4


----------



## barkanyi (2011 Május 31)

5


----------



## barkanyi (2011 Május 31)

6


----------



## barkanyi (2011 Május 31)

7


----------



## barkanyi (2011 Május 31)

8


----------



## barkanyi (2011 Május 31)

9


----------



## barkanyi (2011 Május 31)

10:!:


----------



## barkanyi (2011 Május 31)

11


----------



## barkanyi (2011 Május 31)

12:..:


----------



## barkanyi (2011 Május 31)

13


----------



## barkanyi (2011 Május 31)

14:grin:


----------



## pancetta (2011 Május 31)

I


----------



## pancetta (2011 Május 31)

Ii


----------



## pancetta (2011 Május 31)

Iii


----------



## Koscielny (2011 Május 31)

CanadaHun mindörökké! Csak tudjak már végre letölteni.


----------



## pancetta (2011 Május 31)

Iiii


----------



## pancetta (2011 Május 31)

Iiiii


----------



## pancetta (2011 Május 31)

6


----------



## Koscielny (2011 Május 31)

Dennis Bergkamp


----------



## pancetta (2011 Május 31)

7


----------



## Koscielny (2011 Május 31)

Jens Lehmann


----------



## pancetta (2011 Május 31)

8


----------



## pancetta (2011 Május 31)

9


----------



## pancetta (2011 Május 31)

10


----------



## pancetta (2011 Május 31)

Xi


----------



## Koscielny (2011 Május 31)

Thierry Henry


----------



## pancetta (2011 Május 31)

Xii


----------



## pancetta (2011 Május 31)

Xiii


----------



## pancetta (2011 Május 31)

Xiv


----------



## Koscielny (2011 Május 31)

Ian Wright


----------



## pancetta (2011 Május 31)

Xv


----------



## Koscielny (2011 Május 31)

Sol Campbell


----------



## pancetta (2011 Május 31)

Xvi


----------



## Koscielny (2011 Május 31)

Patrick Vieira


----------



## pancetta (2011 Május 31)

tizenhét


----------



## Koscielny (2011 Május 31)

Freddie Ljungberg


----------



## pancetta (2011 Május 31)

dixhuit


----------



## pancetta (2011 Május 31)

diciannove


----------



## pancetta (2011 Május 31)

veinte


----------



## arabok (2011 Május 31)

sziazstok


----------



## arabok (2011 Május 31)

szretném elérni a 20 hozzászolást


----------



## arabok (2011 Május 31)

tudtok ajánlani valami jó kis fantasyt?


----------



## Koscielny (2011 Május 31)

Robert Pires


----------



## pancetta (2011 Május 31)

+1


----------



## Koscielny (2011 Május 31)

Kolo Touré


----------



## arabok (2011 Május 31)

ez egy jó vicc


----------



## Koscielny (2011 Május 31)

Ray Parlour


----------



## nyusz33 (2011 Május 31)

*Üdvözlet!*

Sziasztok!
Tényleg jó ötlet.


----------



## Koscielny (2011 Május 31)

Tony Adams


----------



## nyusz33 (2011 Május 31)

*+2*

vagy 3?


----------



## arabok (2011 Május 31)

szia


----------



## Koscielny (2011 Május 31)

Ashley Cole


----------



## arabok (2011 Május 31)

+2


----------



## Koscielny (2011 Május 31)

Lassan


----------



## Koscielny (2011 Május 31)

jár


----------



## arabok (2011 Május 31)

tovább


----------



## Koscielny (2011 Május 31)

a csiga-biga


----------



## Koscielny (2011 Május 31)

táskájában


----------



## arabok (2011 Május 31)

hellok


----------



## arabok (2011 Május 31)

Alkonyharcos


----------



## Koscielny (2011 Május 31)

eleség


----------



## Koscielny (2011 Május 31)

várja


----------



## arabok (2011 Május 31)

hulla


----------



## Koscielny (2011 Május 31)

otthon


----------



## arabok (2011 Május 31)

bukllla


----------



## Koscielny (2011 Május 31)

lánya


----------



## arabok (2011 Május 31)

home


----------



## Koscielny (2011 Május 31)

fia


----------



## Koscielny (2011 Május 31)

csiga


----------



## Koscielny (2011 Május 31)

biga


----------



## Koscielny (2011 Május 31)

feleség


----------



## Koscielny (2011 Május 31)

A


----------



## Koscielny (2011 Május 31)

R


----------



## Koscielny (2011 Május 31)

S


----------



## Koscielny (2011 Május 31)

E


----------



## Koscielny (2011 Május 31)

N


----------



## Koscielny (2011 Május 31)

A


----------



## Koscielny (2011 Május 31)

L


----------



## pancetta (2011 Május 31)

na


----------



## zouzo (2011 Május 31)

Egy kis görög számolás következik a változatosság kedvéért  Szeretjük Krétát!

1. ένα


----------



## zouzo (2011 Május 31)

2. δύο


----------



## zouzo (2011 Május 31)

3. τρεις


----------



## zouzo (2011 Május 31)

4. τέσσερις


----------



## zouzo (2011 Május 31)

5. πέντε


----------



## zouzo (2011 Május 31)

6. έξι


----------



## zouzo (2011 Május 31)

7. επτά


----------



## zouzo (2011 Május 31)

8. οκτώ


----------



## zouzo (2011 Május 31)

9. εννέα


----------



## zouzo (2011 Május 31)

10. δέκα


----------



## zouzo (2011 Május 31)

11. έντεκα


----------



## zouzo (2011 Május 31)

12. δώδεκα


----------



## zouzo (2011 Május 31)

13. δεκατρία


----------



## zouzo (2011 Május 31)

14. δεκατέσσερα


----------



## zouzo (2011 Május 31)

15. δεκαπέντε


----------



## zouzo (2011 Május 31)

16. δεκαέξι


----------



## inci881125 (2011 Május 31)

1


----------



## inci881125 (2011 Május 31)

2


----------



## zouzo (2011 Május 31)

17. δεκαεπτά


----------



## inci881125 (2011 Május 31)

3


----------



## zouzo (2011 Május 31)

18. δεκαοχτώ


----------



## inci881125 (2011 Május 31)

4


----------



## zouzo (2011 Május 31)

19. δεκαεννέα


----------



## inci881125 (2011 Május 31)

5


----------



## inci881125 (2011 Május 31)

6


----------



## zouzo (2011 Május 31)

20. είκοσι

Köszönöm a lehetőséget! / ευχαριστώ για την ευκαιρία!


----------



## inci881125 (2011 Május 31)

7


----------



## inci881125 (2011 Május 31)

8


----------



## inci881125 (2011 Május 31)

9


----------



## inci881125 (2011 Május 31)

10


----------



## inci881125 (2011 Május 31)

11


----------



## inci881125 (2011 Május 31)

12


----------



## inci881125 (2011 Május 31)

13


----------



## inci881125 (2011 Május 31)

14


----------



## inci881125 (2011 Május 31)

15


----------



## inci881125 (2011 Május 31)

16


----------



## inci881125 (2011 Május 31)

17


----------



## inci881125 (2011 Május 31)

18


----------



## inci881125 (2011 Május 31)

19


----------



## zouzo (2011 Május 31)

Még kell szóval megyek tovább..

21. είκοσι ένα


----------



## inci881125 (2011 Május 31)

20


----------



## zouzo (2011 Május 31)

22. είκοσι δύο


----------



## zouzo (2011 Május 31)

23. είκοσι τρεις


----------



## zouzo (2011 Május 31)

24. είκοσι τέσσερις


----------



## inci881125 (2011 Május 31)

:11:


----------



## zouzo (2011 Május 31)

25. είκοσι πέντε


----------



## tomavik (2011 Május 31)

Jelen


----------



## tomavik (2011 Május 31)

Jelentem, megjelentem


----------



## tomavik (2011 Május 31)

Írni kéne még valamit...


----------



## tomavik (2011 Május 31)

Mikrofonpróba, egy, kettő, három...


----------



## Wolverine623 (2011 Június 1)

*Jo Nesbo The Redbreast*



JoNesbo írta:


> Sziasztok,
> 
> Kerestem, de nem találtam az alábbiakat:
> 
> ...




Hello. Ez az elso feltoltesem, remelem sikeres! 
Amugy Jo Nesbo konyveit kerestem magyarul mikor ebbe botlottam.
Kellemes olvasgatast hozza!


----------



## Wolverine623 (2011 Június 1)

Azert toltottem fel ide, mert ebben a temaban lattam a kerest is ....


----------



## pandorma (2011 Június 1)

indula mandula


----------



## pandorma (2011 Június 1)

kettő


----------



## pandorma (2011 Június 1)

három


----------



## pandorma (2011 Június 1)

négy


----------



## pandorma (2011 Június 1)

öt


----------



## pandorma (2011 Június 1)

hat


----------



## pandorma (2011 Június 1)

hét


----------



## pandorma (2011 Június 1)

nyolc


----------



## pandorma (2011 Június 1)

kilenc


----------



## pandorma (2011 Június 1)

*Lorem Ipsum* is simply dummy text of the printing and typesetting industry. Lorem Ipsum has been the industry's standard dummy text ever since the 1500s, when an unknown printer took a galley of type and scrambled it


----------



## pandorma (2011 Június 1)

to make a type specimen book. It has survived not only five centuries, but also the leap into electronic typesetting, remaining essentially unchanged. It was popularised in the 1960s


----------



## pandorma (2011 Június 1)

Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetur adipiscing elit. Quisque id eros libero. Duis turpis tellus, egestas sed consectetur vitae, commodo dapibus ligula. Ut adipiscing vulputate est vitae volutpat. Proin et justo dolor. Praesent interdum, est eget pretium faucibus, lectus arcu ullamcorper massa, non aliquam leo diam eget lectus. Sed et odio mi. Vivamus ut nisi eu arcu accumsan adipiscing.


----------



## pandorma (2011 Június 1)

Vestibulum varius leo non purus vestibulum nec ornare eros semper. Maecenas hendrerit placerat quam eget commodo. Phasellus sit amet nisi est, vel tincidunt magna. Integer tempus tincidunt mi. Phasellus bibendum, risus in commodo cursus, dolor tortor interdum dui, nec pulvinar dui justo nec nunc. Nullam ac dolor cursus ante aliquet tristique vitae non orci. Aenean eros mi, mollis quis luctus eget,


----------



## pandorma (2011 Június 1)

rhoncus sed massa. Phasellus dictum pharetra nunc, semper mollis sem malesuada et. Nulla imperdiet, velit eget porttitor egestas, risus odio dictum tortor, nec suscipit velit nisi ac sapien.


----------



## pandorma (2011 Június 1)

Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetur adipiscing elit. Nam eu libero non eros ultrices pellentesque. Praesent urna erat, scelerisque non vulputate a, faucibus gravida risus. Morbi dui est, ultrices eu pulvinar at, sollicitudin a diam. Duis tempus dignissim faucibus. Sed aliquam blandit ultrices. Nam nibh leo, tempus sit amet venenatis at, gravida nec tellus. Quisque vehicula libero vel metus porta


----------



## pandorma (2011 Június 1)

amet adipiscing velit varius. Aliquam quis ligula eros. Mauris sapien augue, vestibulum quis euismod nec, cursus ac lorem. Nulla erat risus, sollicitudin tristique dapibus non, lobortis nec magna. Fusce id turpis dolor. Quisque pharetra tincidunt risus, eget viverra nibh porta eget. Praesent sed augue lorem. Fusce at lectus quam, ut pharetra ligula. Cras interdum condimentum tincidunt.


----------



## pandorma (2011 Június 1)

*Aliquam *sit amet tellus risus, sit amet malesuada mauris. Integer tincidunt blandit fermentum. Aenean elementum laoreet ligula, ut eleifend lorem accumsan ullamcorper. Donec nec libero dolor. Morbi in laoreet nisi. Praesent id purus quis nulla ornare gravida at vitae lectus.


----------



## pandorma (2011 Június 1)

Duis cursus convallis nisi, vel fermentum orci rhoncus ac. Mauris iaculis porta ligula eu auctor. Vivamus ac ipsum molestie quam lobortis auctor nec sit amet purus. In hac habitasse platea dictumst. Nulla at libero elit, dapibus venenatis metus. Mauris l


----------



## pandorma (2011 Június 1)

oin et justo dolor. Praesent interdum, est eget pretium faucibus, lectus arcu ullamcorper massa, non aliquam leo diam eget lectus. Sed et odio mi. Vivamus ut nisi eu arcu accumsan adipiscing. Vestibulum varius leo non purus vestibulum nec ornare eros semper. Maecenas hendrerit placerat quam eget commodo. Phasellus sit amet nisi est, vel tincidunt magna. Integer tempus tincidunt mi. Phasellus bibendum, risus in commodo cursus, dolor tortor interdum dui, nec pulvinar dui justo nec nunc. Nullam


----------



## pandorma (2011 Június 1)

ullam ac dolor cursus ante aliquet tristique vitae non orci. Aenean eros mi, mollis quis luctus eget, rhoncus sed massa. Phasellus dictum pharetra nunc, semper mollis sem malesuada et. Nulla imperdiet, velit eget porttitor egestas, risus odio dictum tortor, nec suscipit velit nisi ac sapien.


----------



## pandorma (2011 Június 1)

libero non eros ultrices pellentesque. Praesent urna erat, scelerisque non vulputate a, faucibus gravida risus. Morbi dui est, ultrices eu pulvinar at, sollicitudin a diam. Duis tempus dignissim faucibus. Sed aliquam blandit ultrices. Nam nibh leo, tempus sit amet venenatis at, gravida nec tellus. Quisque vehicula libero vel metus porta sit amet adipiscing velit varius. Aliquam quis ligul


----------



## pandorma (2011 Június 1)

Aliquam quis ligula eros. Mauris sapien augue, vestibulum quis euismod nec, cursus ac lorem. Nulla erat risus, sollicitudin tristique dapibus non, lobortis nec magna. Fusce id turpis dolor. Quisque pharetra tincidunt risus, eget viverra nibh porta eget. Praesent sed augue lorem. Fusce at lectus quam, ut pharetra ligula. Cras interdum condimentum tincidunt.


----------



## bucefalos (2011 Június 1)

Aliquam quis ligula eros. Mauris sapien augue, vestibulum quis euismod nec, cursus ac lorem. Nulla erat risus, sollicitudin tristique dapibus non, lobortis nec magna. Fusce id turpis dolor. Quisque pharetra tincidunt risus, eget viverra nibh porta eget. Praesent sed augue lorem. Fusce at lectus quam, ut pharetra ligula. Cras interdum condimentum tincidunt. 
kiss


----------



## kincskereso4 (2011 Június 1)

nagyon szép reggelt mindenkinek


----------



## mocy95 (2011 Június 1)

Sziasztok!


----------



## mocy95 (2011 Június 1)

Jó reggelt mindenkinek!


----------



## mocy95 (2011 Június 1)

Szép napunk lesz!


----------



## mocy95 (2011 Június 1)

Nagyon örülök ennek az oldalnak!


----------



## mocy95 (2011 Június 1)

Nagyon hasznos dolgokat találtam!


----------



## mocy95 (2011 Június 1)

Remélem még több dolog lesz ami leköt ha tovább böngészek!


----------



## mocy95 (2011 Június 1)

A zenei oldal nagyon tetszik!


----------



## mocy95 (2011 Június 1)

További szép napot Mindenkinek!


----------



## mocy95 (2011 Június 1)

!


----------



## mocy95 (2011 Június 1)

Nagyon jól kitalált oldal!


----------



## mocy95 (2011 Június 1)

Örülök ennek a sok hasznos infónak!


----------



## mocy95 (2011 Június 1)

:..::..:


----------



## mocy95 (2011 Június 1)

Jó kis nap!


----------



## mocy95 (2011 Június 1)

:55:


----------



## mocy95 (2011 Június 1)

Legyetek jók!


----------



## mocy95 (2011 Június 1)

Minden jót!


----------



## mocy95 (2011 Június 1)

Minden szépet!


----------



## mocy95 (2011 Június 1)

Jó böngészést!


----------



## Vibram (2011 Június 1)

*Huu*

20 hozzászólás?!


----------



## albiszi (2011 Június 1)

*beköszönés*



Melitta írta:


> 1, jelen



Hello!


----------



## Vibram (2011 Június 1)




----------



## Vibram (2011 Június 1)

jajaj


----------



## albiszi (2011 Június 1)

új vagyok és használom ezt az opciót


----------



## albiszi (2011 Június 1)

:d


----------



## albiszi (2011 Június 1)




----------



## albiszi (2011 Június 1)

no akkor


----------



## albiszi (2011 Június 1)

haladhatna ez gyorsabban is


----------



## albiszi (2011 Június 1)

bár nyilván meg az értelme


----------



## albiszi (2011 Június 1)

azért így is jó az eredmény


----------



## albiszi (2011 Június 1)

itt az ebédidő


----------



## albiszi (2011 Június 1)

megettem a húslevesem


----------



## albiszi (2011 Június 1)

a következő fogás


----------



## albiszi (2011 Június 1)

tekintettel a magyarországi borsó szezonra


----------



## albiszi (2011 Június 1)

mi lehetne más


----------



## albiszi (2011 Június 1)

borsós nokedli


----------



## albiszi (2011 Június 1)

tárkonyosan


----------



## albiszi (2011 Június 1)

nokedli nélkül


----------



## albiszi (2011 Június 1)

:twisted:


----------



## albiszi (2011 Június 1)

a desszertem pedig


----------



## albiszi (2011 Június 1)

kv


----------



## albiszi (2011 Június 1)

szokás szerint


----------



## Vibram (2011 Június 1)

huha


----------



## Vibram (2011 Június 1)

ez mnér jó?


----------



## Vibram (2011 Június 1)

huh


----------



## Vibram (2011 Június 1)

ha lenne aki olvasná


----------



## Vibram (2011 Június 1)

irnék értelkmeset is...


----------



## Vibram (2011 Június 1)

de így ???


----------



## Vibram (2011 Június 1)

Persze...


----------



## Vibram (2011 Június 1)

lehet még használni is fogom későbben....


----------



## Vibram (2011 Június 1)

Eszméletlen gyorsan gépelek, le kéne mérni mennyire


----------



## Vibram (2011 Június 1)

az sms-ezés azé sokkal lassabban megyen


----------



## Vibram (2011 Június 1)

szíp ízessen böszélök, az tán jót teszen a magyar nyelvnek. hej


----------



## Vibram (2011 Június 1)

eza 20 azé rengeteg....


----------



## Vibram (2011 Június 1)

a semmirű 20 másodpercenként megemlékezni...


----------



## Vibram (2011 Június 1)

háát
barátom...


----------



## Vibram (2011 Június 1)

ez az Alekínyó


----------



## Vibram (2011 Június 1)

24/7 ben tuggya esztet nyomatni


----------



## Vibram (2011 Június 1)

mondjuk a 20 seccel neki is baja lenne


----------



## Swodahs (2011 Június 1)

va


----------



## Swodahs (2011 Június 1)

la


----------



## Swodahs (2011 Június 1)

ki


----------



## Swodahs (2011 Június 1)

lá


----------



## giz (2011 Június 1)

Üdvözlök mindenkit ! Nem tudom miről irjak igy hirtelen.


----------



## Swodahs (2011 Június 1)

to


----------



## Swodahs (2011 Június 1)

tt


----------



## Swodahs (2011 Június 1)

már


----------



## Swodahs (2011 Június 1)

réz


----------



## giz (2011 Június 1)

Üdvözlök mindenkit ! Nem tudom miről irjak igy hirtelen.


----------



## Swodahs (2011 Június 1)

fa


----------



## Swodahs (2011 Június 1)

szú


----------



## giz (2011 Június 1)

Üdvözlök mindenkit!


----------



## Swodahs (2011 Június 1)

mez


----------



## giz (2011 Június 1)

Üdv!


----------



## Swodahs (2011 Június 1)

te


----------



## giz (2011 Június 1)

Helló!


----------



## Swodahs (2011 Június 1)

len


----------



## giz (2011 Június 1)

Szia!


----------



## giz (2011 Június 1)

Cső!


----------



## Swodahs (2011 Június 1)

csi


----------



## Swodahs (2011 Június 1)

gát


----------



## Swodahs (2011 Június 1)

?


----------



## giz (2011 Június 1)

Hi!


----------



## Swodahs (2011 Június 1)

még 4


----------



## giz (2011 Június 1)

Aloha!


----------



## Swodahs (2011 Június 1)

a


----------



## Swodahs (2011 Június 1)

b


----------



## Swodahs (2011 Június 1)

kész


----------



## giz (2011 Június 1)

Szasz!


----------



## ChaosCommander (2011 Június 1)

cs


----------



## giz (2011 Június 1)

csók!


----------



## ChaosCommander (2011 Június 1)

már


----------



## ChaosCommander (2011 Június 1)

nekem


----------



## giz (2011 Június 1)

12!


----------



## ChaosCommander (2011 Június 1)

sem


----------



## ChaosCommander (2011 Június 1)

kelll


----------



## ChaosCommander (2011 Június 1)

sok


----------



## giz (2011 Június 1)

Már alig van!


----------



## giz (2011 Június 1)

Hú!


----------



## giz (2011 Június 1)

15!


----------



## giz (2011 Június 1)

16!


----------



## giz (2011 Június 1)




----------



## giz (2011 Június 1)




----------



## giz (2011 Június 1)

8


----------



## giz (2011 Június 1)

Utsó!!!


----------



## ChaosCommander (2011 Június 1)

na még 1


----------



## orka22 (2011 Június 1)

sziasztok!


----------



## orka22 (2011 Június 1)

mit is irjak


----------



## orka22 (2011 Június 1)

kezd


----------



## orka22 (2011 Június 1)

beborulni.


----------



## orka22 (2011 Június 1)

jó


----------



## orka22 (2011 Június 1)

lenne


----------



## orka22 (2011 Június 1)

még


----------



## orka22 (2011 Június 1)

eső


----------



## orka22 (2011 Június 1)

előtt


----------



## orka22 (2011 Június 1)

megszáradnának


----------



## orka22 (2011 Június 1)

a


----------



## orka22 (2011 Június 1)

kiteregetett


----------



## orka22 (2011 Június 1)




----------



## orka22 (2011 Június 1)

ruháim


----------



## orka22 (2011 Június 1)

ez


----------



## orka22 (2011 Június 1)

lemaradt


----------



## mbruss (2011 Június 1)

remek


----------



## didoka83 (2011 Június 1)

Sziasztok!
Igyekszem összegyüjteni 20 hsz-t...


----------



## mbruss (2011 Június 1)

hogy


----------



## mbruss (2011 Június 1)

mindjárt


----------



## didoka83 (2011 Június 1)

szóval most csak írogatok valamit


----------



## mbruss (2011 Június 1)

le tudom


----------



## didoka83 (2011 Június 1)

iszom egy kávét


----------



## mbruss (2011 Június 1)

tölteni


----------



## didoka83 (2011 Június 1)

hmmm


----------



## mbruss (2011 Június 1)

amit ezer


----------



## mbruss (2011 Június 1)

olvasni


----------



## didoka83 (2011 Június 1)

tejjel és cukorral


----------



## mbruss (2011 Június 1)

7 hozzászólásom


----------



## didoka83 (2011 Június 1)

elfogyott a tejszín


----------



## didoka83 (2011 Június 1)

kicsit édes lett


----------



## mbruss (2011 Június 1)

már csak 12


----------



## didoka83 (2011 Június 1)

álmos vagyok


----------



## mbruss (2011 Június 1)

látom te is elvagy


----------



## mbruss (2011 Június 1)

már csak 10


----------



## didoka83 (2011 Június 1)

igen, nagyon


----------



## mbruss (2011 Június 1)

9


----------



## didoka83 (2011 Június 1)

nem tudom mi értelme ennek....


----------



## mbruss (2011 Június 1)

de béna nem?


----------



## didoka83 (2011 Június 1)

csak egy verses könyvet szeretnék letölteni


----------



## mbruss (2011 Június 1)

meg ez a 20 mp...


----------



## didoka83 (2011 Június 1)

az, és még várnom kell utána másfél napot


----------



## mbruss (2011 Június 1)

én meg egy p.k.d. novellát


----------



## didoka83 (2011 Június 1)

mi az a 20mp?


----------



## mbruss (2011 Június 1)

amúgy szia )


----------



## didoka83 (2011 Június 1)

jajj de unom


----------



## mbruss (2011 Június 1)

20 mpként tudsz hozzászólni...


----------



## didoka83 (2011 Június 1)

Neked is szia!


----------



## mbruss (2011 Június 1)

figyi, nem úgy van h 2 nap regisztráció vagy 20 hozzászólás???


----------



## didoka83 (2011 Június 1)

az nem tünt fel, hogy várni kell, neked letelt már a 48 órád?


----------



## mbruss (2011 Június 1)

17


----------



## didoka83 (2011 Június 1)

én úgy tudom hogy ÉS


----------



## didoka83 (2011 Június 1)

de jobb lenne ha már tölthetnék, elég türelmetlen vagyok, ha akarok valamit


----------



## mbruss (2011 Június 1)

nem, mert én úgy értelmeztem h vagy ez vagy az
tehát vagy 20 hozzászólás vagy 2 nap


----------



## didoka83 (2011 Június 1)

már csak 2


----------



## mbruss (2011 Június 1)

)


----------



## didoka83 (2011 Június 1)

ucccccccsó ))))), mindjárt kiderül, jó hogy nem kellett egyedül írogatnom


----------



## didoka83 (2011 Június 1)

hát kell a 2 napos reg


----------



## mbruss (2011 Június 1)

nem tudom ez hányadik


----------



## mbruss (2011 Június 1)

ne szívass!


----------



## mbruss (2011 Június 1)

télleg a q*** életbe!


----------



## mikulas1111 (2011 Június 1)

klassz


----------



## mikulas1111 (2011 Június 1)

az oldal,


----------



## mikulas1111 (2011 Június 1)

csak


----------



## mikulas1111 (2011 Június 1)

nem értem,


----------



## mikulas1111 (2011 Június 1)

hogy miért


----------



## mikulas1111 (2011 Június 1)

kell 20 hozzászólás,


----------



## mikulas1111 (2011 Június 1)

miért nem


----------



## mikulas1111 (2011 Június 1)

elég - mondjuk


----------



## mikulas1111 (2011 Június 1)

öt - ráadásul


----------



## mikulas1111 (2011 Június 1)

20 másodperc


----------



## mikulas1111 (2011 Június 1)

várakozással.


----------



## mikulas1111 (2011 Június 1)

Ha valaki


----------



## mikulas1111 (2011 Június 1)

nem szeret


----------



## mikulas1111 (2011 Június 1)

csevegni, de szeret


----------



## mikulas1111 (2011 Június 1)

olvasni, mint én,


----------



## mikulas1111 (2011 Június 1)

akkor tuti,


----------



## mikulas1111 (2011 Június 1)

hogy ilyen


----------



## mikulas1111 (2011 Június 1)

semmitmondó hozzászólásokat


----------



## mikulas1111 (2011 Június 1)

fog irogatni, amivel


----------



## mikulas1111 (2011 Június 1)

csak kínosan fogja


----------



## mbruss (2011 Június 1)

2


----------



## mikulas1111 (2011 Június 1)

érezni, magát,


----------



## mikulas1111 (2011 Június 1)

a Ti site-otokat


----------



## mikulas1111 (2011 Június 1)

meg összeszemeteli.


----------



## mikulas1111 (2011 Június 1)

Úgyan így


----------



## mikulas1111 (2011 Június 1)

nem értem a


----------



## mikulas1111 (2011 Június 1)

két napos várakoztatást


----------



## mikulas1111 (2011 Június 1)

sem, de ha Nektek


----------



## mikulas1111 (2011 Június 1)

ez jó, hát legyen....


----------



## chmtx (2011 Június 1)

*1*

1


melitta írta:


> aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


----------



## chmtx (2011 Június 1)

1


----------



## chmtx (2011 Június 1)

13


----------



## fkerika (2011 Június 1)

*1*

*Zelk Zoltán Hóvirágok, ibolyák*

"Jó reggelt, Nap, ég, hegyek,
aludtunk egy éven át.."
Így köszönnek a kibújó
hóvirágok, ibolyák.​


----------



## chmtx (2011 Június 1)

4


----------



## fkerika (2011 Június 1)

*2*

"Jó reggelt, szél, fellegek,
jó reggelt, te szép világ!"
Bólogat a kék ibolya,
nevetgél a hóvirág.​


----------



## chmtx (2011 Június 1)

5


----------



## fkerika (2011 Június 1)

*3*

"Jó reggelt, fa, kis bogár,
mikor hajt rügyet az ág?
Mikor lesz az ágon levél,
levelek közt száz virág?"​


----------



## chmtx (2011 Június 1)

6


----------



## fkerika (2011 Június 1)

*4*

"Jó reggelt, virágszedők,
Örül, aki minket lát..."
Jő a tavasz, hirdetik a
Hóvirágok, ibolyák.​


----------



## chmtx (2011 Június 1)

7


----------



## chmtx (2011 Június 1)

8


----------



## chmtx (2011 Június 1)

9


----------



## chmtx (2011 Június 1)

10


----------



## chmtx (2011 Június 1)

11


----------



## chmtx (2011 Június 1)

12


----------



## chmtx (2011 Június 1)

13


----------



## chmtx (2011 Június 1)

14


----------



## chmtx (2011 Június 1)

15


----------



## chmtx (2011 Június 1)

16


----------



## chmtx (2011 Június 1)

17


----------



## chmtx (2011 Június 1)

18


----------



## chmtx (2011 Június 1)

19


----------



## chmtx (2011 Június 1)

20


----------



## chmtx (2011 Június 1)

*21*

21


melitta írta:


> aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


----------



## R.Ildi (2011 Június 1)

még mindig nem enged mindent pedig 23


----------



## IBMlenovo (2011 Június 1)

20


----------



## IBMlenovo (2011 Június 1)

19


----------



## IBMlenovo (2011 Június 1)

18


----------



## IBMlenovo (2011 Június 1)

17


----------



## IBMlenovo (2011 Június 1)

Ajánlott tőzsdei könyvek:
Soros GYörgytől, André Kostolany-tól minden


----------



## Meouwn (2011 Június 1)

20


----------



## Meouwn (2011 Június 1)

19


----------



## Meouwn (2011 Június 1)

18


----------



## Meouwn (2011 Június 1)

17


----------



## Meouwn (2011 Június 1)

16


----------



## Meouwn (2011 Június 1)

15


----------



## Meouwn (2011 Június 1)

14


----------



## Meouwn (2011 Június 1)

13


----------



## Meouwn (2011 Június 1)

12


----------



## andromedes (2011 Június 1)

szia, köszi


----------



## andromedes (2011 Június 1)

szia 2, köszi


----------



## andromedes (2011 Június 1)

Szia 3, köszi


----------



## andromedes (2011 Június 1)

szia 4, köszi


----------



## andromedes (2011 Június 1)

szia 5, köszi


----------



## andromedes (2011 Június 1)

szia 6, köszi


----------



## andromedes (2011 Június 1)

szia 7, köszi


----------



## andromedes (2011 Június 1)

szia 8, köszi


----------



## andromedes (2011 Június 1)

szia 9, köszi


----------



## andromedes (2011 Június 1)

szia 10, köszi


----------



## andromedes (2011 Június 1)

szia 11, köszi


----------



## andromedes (2011 Június 1)

szia 12, köszi


----------



## andromedes (2011 Június 1)

szia 13, köszi


----------



## andromedes (2011 Június 1)

szia 14, köszi


----------



## andromedes (2011 Június 1)

szia 15, köszi


----------



## andromedes (2011 Június 1)

szia 16, köszi


----------



## andromedes (2011 Június 1)

szia 17, köszi


----------



## andromedes (2011 Június 1)

szia 18, köszi


----------



## andromedes (2011 Június 1)

szia 19, köszi


----------



## andromedes (2011 Június 1)

szia 20, köszi


----------



## andromedes (2011 Június 1)

szia 22, köszi


----------



## fkerika (2011 Június 1)

*Boci, boci, megfázott*

Boci, boci, megfázott,
Varrtam neki nadrágot,
Nem akarta felvenni,
Ágyba kellett fektetni.


----------



## kamen24 (2011 Június 1)

1


----------



## fkerika (2011 Június 1)

*Süss fel nap*

Süss fel nap, fényes nap,
kertek alatt kis ludaim megfagynak.
Süss ki meleg ház alá,
bújj be hideg föld alá!


----------



## kamen24 (2011 Június 1)

2


----------



## kamen24 (2011 Június 1)

34


----------



## fkerika (2011 Június 1)

*Pont, pont vesszőcske*

Pont, pont vesszőcske,
Készen van a fejecske.
Kicsi nyaka, nagy a hasa,
Készen van a török basa.


----------



## kamen24 (2011 Június 1)

56789


----------



## kamen24 (2011 Június 1)

5


----------



## fkerika (2011 Június 1)

*Kicsi kocsi, három csacsi*

Kicsi kocsi, három csacsi:
Döcögő – döcögő,
Benne gyerek, kicsi kerek:
Göcögő – göcögő.


----------



## fkerika (2011 Június 1)

*Cserebogár, mikor lesz nyár?*

Cserebogár, mikor lesz nyár?
Pünkösd táján, vasárnap.
Mikor a fák virágoznak,
Vénasszonyok tollászkodnak.


----------



## fkerika (2011 Június 1)

*Bú, boci, bá*

Bú, boci, bá,
Búj az ágy alá!
Húzd ki a répát,
Csókold meg a békát!


----------



## fkerika (2011 Június 1)

*Dirmeg, dörmög*

Dirmeg, dörmög a medve,
nincsen neki jó kedve.
Alhatna, mert hideg van,
jobb most benn a barlangban.


----------



## fkerika (2011 Június 1)

*Felmászott a nyúl a fára*

Felmászott a nyúl a fára,
Csizmát húzott a lábára.
Kalapot tett a fejére,
Ne süssön a nap szemébe.


----------



## fkerika (2011 Június 1)

*Hinta-palinta*

Hinta-palinta.
Régi dunna.
Kis katona.
Ugorj a Tiszába, zsupsz!


----------



## fkerika (2011 Június 1)

*Tekeredik a kígyó*

Tekeredik a kígyó,
rétes akar lenni.
Tekeredik a rétes,
kígyó akar lenni.


----------



## fkerika (2011 Június 1)

*Cserebere, fogadom*

Cserebere, fogadom,
Többet vissza nem adom!
Hogyha vissza kéred,
Száz forintot kérek!


----------



## kamen24 (2011 Június 1)

#


----------



## fkerika (2011 Június 1)

*Cini, cini muzsika*

Cini, cini muzsika,
Táncol a kis Zsuzsika,
Jobbra dűl,
Meg balra dűl,
Tücsök koma hegedül.


----------



## kamen24 (2011 Június 1)

n


----------



## kamen24 (2011 Június 1)

rgdg sgs


----------



## kamen24 (2011 Június 1)

ggggg


----------



## kamen24 (2011 Június 1)

<


----------



## kamen24 (2011 Június 1)

24


----------



## kamen24 (2011 Június 1)

57


----------



## kamen24 (2011 Június 1)

gs


----------



## didoka (2011 Június 1)

20


----------



## didoka (2011 Június 1)

19


----------



## didoka (2011 Június 1)

18


----------



## didoka (2011 Június 1)

17


----------



## didoka (2011 Június 1)

16


----------



## didoka (2011 Június 1)

15


----------



## didoka (2011 Június 1)

14


----------



## didoka (2011 Június 1)

13


----------



## didoka (2011 Június 1)

12


----------



## didoka (2011 Június 1)

11


----------



## didoka (2011 Június 1)

10


----------



## didoka (2011 Június 1)

9


----------



## didoka (2011 Június 1)

8


----------



## didoka (2011 Június 1)

7


----------



## didoka (2011 Június 1)

6


----------



## didoka (2011 Június 1)

5


----------



## didoka (2011 Június 1)

4


----------



## didoka (2011 Június 1)

3


----------



## didoka (2011 Június 1)

2


----------



## didoka (2011 Június 1)

1


----------



## Braine81 (2011 Június 1)

Helló


----------



## Braine81 (2011 Június 1)

Még 13


----------



## Braine81 (2011 Június 1)

üdv


----------



## Braine81 (2011 Június 1)

ez a 10-dik


----------



## Braine81 (2011 Június 1)

Hello


----------



## Braine81 (2011 Június 1)




----------



## Braine81 (2011 Június 1)

:777:


----------



## Braine81 (2011 Június 1)

14


----------



## Braine81 (2011 Június 1)

15


----------



## Braine81 (2011 Június 1)

16


----------



## Braine81 (2011 Június 1)

még 4


----------



## Braine81 (2011 Június 1)

18


----------



## Braine81 (2011 Június 1)

19


----------



## Braine81 (2011 Június 1)

utolsó


----------



## nasum1 (2011 Június 1)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


----------



## nasum1 (2011 Június 1)

20


----------



## nasum1 (2011 Június 1)

19


----------



## Mathevka (2011 Június 1)

3


----------



## nasum1 (2011 Június 1)

18


----------



## Mathevka (2011 Június 1)

4


----------



## Mathevka (2011 Június 1)

5


----------



## nasum1 (2011 Június 1)

17


----------



## Mathevka (2011 Június 1)

6


----------



## nasum1 (2011 Június 1)

16


----------



## Mathevka (2011 Június 1)

:d:d:d


----------



## Mathevka (2011 Június 1)

7


----------



## liliom68 (2011 Június 1)

Minden nagyon ,nagyon jó itt.Nagyon szeretnék én is állandó tag lenni! kezdő vagyok,de próbálkozom!!!


----------



## Mathevka (2011 Június 1)

8


----------



## Mathevka (2011 Június 1)

9


----------



## Mathevka (2011 Június 1)

10


----------



## Mathevka (2011 Június 1)

11


----------



## Mathevka (2011 Június 1)

12


----------



## Mathevka (2011 Június 1)

13


----------



## Mathevka (2011 Június 1)

14


----------



## Mathevka (2011 Június 1)

15


----------



## Mathevka (2011 Június 1)

16


----------



## Mathevka (2011 Június 1)

17


----------



## Mathevka (2011 Június 1)

18


----------



## Mathevka (2011 Június 1)

19


----------



## Mathevka (2011 Június 1)

20


----------



## nasum1 (2011 Június 1)

15


----------



## nasum1 (2011 Június 1)

14


----------



## nasum1 (2011 Június 1)

13


----------



## nasum1 (2011 Június 1)

12


----------



## nasum1 (2011 Június 1)

11


----------



## nasum1 (2011 Június 1)

10


----------



## nasum1 (2011 Június 1)

9


----------



## nasum1 (2011 Június 1)

8


----------



## nasum1 (2011 Június 1)

7


----------



## nasum1 (2011 Június 1)

6


----------



## nasum1 (2011 Június 1)

5


----------



## nasum1 (2011 Június 1)

4


----------



## nasum1 (2011 Június 1)

3


----------



## nasum1 (2011 Június 1)

2


----------



## nasum1 (2011 Június 1)

1


----------



## lastsaves (2011 Június 1)

Boldog születésnapot az oldalnak és további sok sikert.


----------



## lastsaves (2011 Június 1)

Remélem majd egyszer én is meghallom


----------



## lastsaves (2011 Június 1)

köszönte meg


----------



## lastsaves (2011 Június 1)

köszönte meg


----------



## lastsaves (2011 Június 1)

köszönte meg


----------



## madridista (2011 Június 1)

Sziasztok!


----------



## madridista (2011 Június 1)

19


----------



## madridista (2011 Június 1)

18


----------



## madridista (2011 Június 1)

17


----------



## madridista (2011 Június 1)

16


----------



## madridista (2011 Június 1)

15


----------



## madridista (2011 Június 1)

14


----------



## madridista (2011 Június 1)

13


----------



## madridista (2011 Június 1)

12


----------



## madridista (2011 Június 1)

11


----------



## madridista (2011 Június 1)

10


----------



## madridista (2011 Június 1)

9


----------



## madridista (2011 Június 1)

8


----------



## madridista (2011 Június 1)

7


----------



## madridista (2011 Június 1)

6


----------



## madridista (2011 Június 1)

5


----------



## madridista (2011 Június 1)

4


----------



## madridista (2011 Június 1)

3


----------



## madridista (2011 Június 1)

2


----------



## madridista (2011 Június 1)

1


----------



## madridista (2011 Június 1)




----------



## lulamacska (2011 Június 2)

Sziasztok!


----------



## lulamacska (2011 Június 2)

Na most én azt nem értem, hogy hogy lehet az, hogy a fórumban már elkoptattam a billentyűket, s mégsem adott hozzá az üzeneteim számához egyet sem?


----------



## lulamacska (2011 Június 2)

Na mindegy. Akkor itt gyűjtjük be a szükséges mennyiséget.


----------



## lulamacska (2011 Június 2)

Először is, hadd kérdezzem meg, hogy van e valaki, aki szereti a politikát?


----------



## lulamacska (2011 Június 2)

Na jó, ez nyilván túl intim kérdés, rövid időn belül elszabauldnának az indulatok, engem meg kirúgnának.


----------



## lulamacska (2011 Június 2)

Hát akkor most mit csináljunk?


----------



## lulamacska (2011 Június 2)

Szereti e valaki a palacsintát?


----------



## lulamacska (2011 Június 2)

Az jó, azt mindenki szereti, ezen nem lehet hajba kapni!


----------



## lulamacska (2011 Június 2)

És már a nyolcadik üzenetnél tartok. Jajj de jó jój ó kiszáradt a folyó...


----------



## lulamacska (2011 Június 2)

Meg lesz itt secc-pecc az a húsz üzenet, már csak két napot kell kibekkelni....


----------



## lulamacska (2011 Június 2)

Tíz van már csak hátra. De vajon minek hoztak egy olyan szabályt, amihez egyből kiskaput is mellékeltek?


----------



## lulamacska (2011 Június 2)

Mert erről van itt szó, ha nem tévedek. A fórum színvonalának növelése érdekében hozták a 20 bejegyzés szabályt.


----------



## lulamacska (2011 Június 2)

De ez által mégsem fog növekedni a színvonal


----------



## lulamacska (2011 Június 2)

Csak a hulladék üzenetek száma.


----------



## lulamacska (2011 Június 2)

Még ez a 20 másodperces kvóta is..... ejnye....


----------



## lulamacska (2011 Június 2)

Nem baj Sanyikám megyek már!!!!!!


----------



## lulamacska (2011 Június 2)

Emlékszem ám, hogy kb egy éve már jártam ezen az oldalon.


----------



## lulamacska (2011 Június 2)

S akkor még nem kellett ilyen szogorú kritériumoknak megfelelni.


----------



## lulamacska (2011 Június 2)

Úgy tűnik azóta sok visszeélés történt a világban, ami szükségessé tette ezen szabályok bevezetését.


----------



## lulamacska (2011 Június 2)

Hehehhehehehehehehehehhe végre megvan a 20. További minden jót, joccakát, Adieu és visszlát.


----------



## lulamacska (2011 Június 2)

Na még egyet a bizti kedviért, nehommá emiatt ne legyen meg a limit


----------



## zoleeka3 (2011 Június 2)

1


----------



## zoleeka3 (2011 Június 2)

2


----------



## zoleeka3 (2011 Június 2)

3


----------



## zoleeka3 (2011 Június 2)

4


----------



## zoleeka3 (2011 Június 2)

5


----------



## zoleeka3 (2011 Június 2)

6


----------



## zoleeka3 (2011 Június 2)

7


----------



## zoleeka3 (2011 Június 2)

8


----------



## zoleeka3 (2011 Június 2)

9


----------



## zoleeka3 (2011 Június 2)

10


----------



## zoleeka3 (2011 Június 2)

11


----------



## zoleeka3 (2011 Június 2)

12


----------



## zoleeka3 (2011 Június 2)

13


----------



## zoleeka3 (2011 Június 2)

14


----------



## zoleeka3 (2011 Június 2)

15


----------



## zoleeka3 (2011 Június 2)

16


----------



## zoleeka3 (2011 Június 2)

17


----------



## zoleeka3 (2011 Június 2)

18


----------



## zoleeka3 (2011 Június 2)

19


----------



## zoleeka3 (2011 Június 2)

20


----------



## zoleeka3 (2011 Június 2)

21*


----------



## Niccike (2011 Június 2)

korán van


----------



## Niccike (2011 Június 2)

munkába kell menni


----------



## hubega (2011 Június 2)

Ez egy nagyon szép gesztus


----------



## meridian2000 (2011 Június 2)

Sziasztok!


----------



## meridian2000 (2011 Június 2)

Na, akkor én most megpróbálom ezt a 20 hozzászólást!


----------



## meridian2000 (2011 Június 2)

Bár nem nagyon értem...


----------



## meridian2000 (2011 Június 2)

Miért van erre szükség?


----------



## meridian2000 (2011 Június 2)

Jó reggelt!


----------



## lbejo (2011 Június 2)

*Még 19...*

Hát, üdv...


----------



## meridian2000 (2011 Június 2)

Üdvözlet Budaörsrő!


----------



## meridian2000 (2011 Június 2)

Jó lenne már ha sikerülne ide belépnem, úgy rendesen!


----------



## meridian2000 (2011 Június 2)

Szép napot!


----------



## hubega (2011 Június 2)

11


----------



## hubega (2011 Június 2)

12


----------



## meridian2000 (2011 Június 2)

kiss


----------



## meridian2000 (2011 Június 2)

Már csak 11 kell


----------



## meridian2000 (2011 Június 2)




----------



## meridian2000 (2011 Június 2)

Van valaki Budaörsről?


----------



## meridian2000 (2011 Június 2)

Köszi Melitta!


----------



## meridian2000 (2011 Június 2)

7


----------



## meridian2000 (2011 Június 2)

6


----------



## meridian2000 (2011 Június 2)

5


----------



## meridian2000 (2011 Június 2)

:55:


----------



## meridian2000 (2011 Június 2)

:..:


----------



## meridian2000 (2011 Június 2)

:9:


----------



## meridian2000 (2011 Június 2)

és remélem az utolsó!


----------



## meridian2000 (2011 Június 2)

Na jó, még egy ráadás!!!!!!


----------



## wwenigma (2011 Június 2)

20


----------



## wwenigma (2011 Június 2)

19


----------



## wwenigma (2011 Június 2)

20 TÉMÁBA VÁGÓ, ÉRTELMES hozzászólást kell írnod jajj


----------



## wwenigma (2011 Június 2)

a regisztrációdtól számítva.


----------



## wwenigma (2011 Június 2)

ofcpersze


----------



## wwenigma (2011 Június 2)

8


> 9


----------



## wwenigma (2011 Június 2)




----------



## lola9 (2011 Június 2)

)


----------



## wwenigma (2011 Június 2)

123


----------



## wwenigma (2011 Június 2)

Jajj az a franya hsz gyujtes, ennnyi erovel normalisat is irhattam volna.


----------



## lola9 (2011 Június 2)

ez most így ér?? elég egyszerű lesz így a 20at összeszedni..


----------



## wwenigma (2011 Június 2)

http://www.facebook.com/pages/LG-GT...nt-Android-234-to-the-Optimus/217963014895331


----------



## wwenigma (2011 Június 2)

Hát a hulyéskedést meguntam szoval most irkalok.  Amugy ér.


----------



## lola9 (2011 Június 2)

Eszembe jutott egy értelmes kérdés: Vannak torna dvd-im..hogy tudom ide feltölteni, hogy mások elérhessék?


----------



## lola9 (2011 Június 2)

a


----------



## wwenigma (2011 Június 2)

Hát, kereső.  Jo kerdes, krva regota ismerem a forumot de regelni meg csak most regeltem be.


----------



## hubega (2011 Június 2)

13


----------



## wwenigma (2011 Június 2)

4 (1+3)


----------



## hubega (2011 Június 2)

14


----------



## hubega (2011 Június 2)

15


----------



## lola9 (2011 Június 2)

matek feladat:

6+2=48
3+5=24
7+1=56
4+9=52
2+8=??


----------



## wwenigma (2011 Június 2)

20 - na ez mar biztos


----------



## hubega (2011 Június 2)

16


----------



## lola9 (2011 Június 2)

:33:


----------



## hubega (2011 Június 2)

Szia lola9!

40 a helyes válasz, szerintem


----------



## hubega (2011 Június 2)

Bocsi ! 60


----------



## hubega (2011 Június 2)

19


----------



## lola9 (2011 Június 2)

abcd


----------



## hubega (2011 Június 2)

20


----------



## lola9 (2011 Június 2)

efgh


----------



## lola9 (2011 Június 2)

sajnos nem 40


----------



## lola9 (2011 Június 2)

itt röpködnek a számok, és nem tudom , hogy ezek megoldások e ?!


----------



## lola9 (2011 Június 2)

60 se jó


----------



## wwenigma (2011 Június 2)

lola9 írta:


> itt röpködnek a számok, és nem tudom , hogy ezek megoldások e ?!


Nekem a megoldas volt. Levezessem?


----------



## lola9 (2011 Június 2)

sallallla


----------



## lola9 (2011 Június 2)

wwenigma írta:


> Nekem a megoldas volt. Levezessem?


 


akkor helyes!
a megoldás: 20

Gratulálok


----------



## wwenigma (2011 Június 2)

tram tram tram tra tra tra tra tra tra


----------



## lola9 (2011 Június 2)

Németország: borult , 10 fok..otthon milyen idő van?


----------



## lola9 (2011 Június 2)

brrrr


----------



## wwenigma (2011 Június 2)

20 fok, felhős, esőre áll. Meg aludni kéne meló után.


----------



## lola9 (2011 Június 2)

már csak 4 üzenet


----------



## lola9 (2011 Június 2)

már csak 3


----------



## lola9 (2011 Június 2)

20 fok?? de jó...


----------



## lola9 (2011 Június 2)

wwenigma írta:


> 20 fok, felhős, esőre áll. Meg aludni kéne meló után.


 

akkor jó pihenést!


----------



## CTG3 (2011 Június 2)

Üdv!


----------



## lola9 (2011 Június 2)

és végre a 20.!! ... ma minden a 20as körül forog


----------



## wwenigma (2011 Június 2)

lola9 írta:


> akkor jó pihenést!



Thnxxx, neked pedig jó fórumozast most hogy megvan a 20 hsz. 48 ora letelt mar ?


----------



## CTG3 (2011 Június 2)

www.lastplacecomics.com/comics/2011-04-29-boys and girls.jpg


----------



## CTG3 (2011 Június 2)

Messze még a húsz...


----------



## CTG3 (2011 Június 2)

http://static.mellbimbo.eu/files/246241-20110601-uIw0IR.jpg


----------



## CTG3 (2011 Június 2)

http://static.mellbimbo.eu/files/246188-20110601-fvKMSR.jpg


----------



## CTG3 (2011 Június 2)

http://static.mellbimbo.eu/files/246181-20110601-kmg6BR.jpg


----------



## CTG3 (2011 Június 2)

http://static.mellbimbo.eu/files/246174-20110601-HFiicJ.gif


----------



## CTG3 (2011 Június 2)

http://static.mellbimbo.eu/files/246156-20110601-N0ciLT.jpg


----------



## CTG3 (2011 Június 2)

http://static.mellbimbo.eu/files/246276-20110601-sd23Ot.gif


----------



## CTG3 (2011 Június 2)

http://static.mellbimbo.eu/files/245523-20110531-meQlxC.jpg


----------



## wwenigma (2011 Június 2)

19


----------



## CTG3 (2011 Június 2)

http://static.mellbimbo.eu/files/tumblr_lj0jnukKez1qeur85o1_500.jpg


----------



## CTG3 (2011 Június 2)

http://static.mellbimbo.eu/files/245505-20110531-aTOVAX.gif


----------



## wwenigma (2011 Június 2)

és 20


----------



## zeddicus (2011 Június 2)

*Kedvenc könyveim1*

Neil Gaiman: Tükör és Füst


----------



## zeddicus (2011 Június 2)

*Kedvenc könyveim2*

Terry Pratchett&Neil Gaiman: Elveszett próféciák


----------



## zeddicus (2011 Június 2)

*Kedvenc könyveim3*

Brandon Sanderson: Elantris


----------



## zeddicus (2011 Június 2)

*Kedvenc könyveim4*

Goldenlane: Isteni balhé


----------



## zeddicus (2011 Június 2)

*Kedvenc könyveim5*

Robert Jordan: Az idő kereke


----------



## zeddicus (2011 Június 2)

*Kedvenc könyveim6*

Terry Goodkind: Az igazság keresője


----------



## zeddicus (2011 Június 2)

*Kedvenc könyveim7*

G.R.R. Martin: Tűz és Jég dala


----------



## zeddicus (2011 Június 2)

*Kedvenc könyveim8*

Greg Keyes: A váltott isten gyermekei


----------



## zeddicus (2011 Június 2)

*Kedvenc könyveim9*

Robin Hobb: Látnok ciklus


----------



## zeddicus (2011 Június 2)

*Kedvenc könyveim10*

P.K.Dick:Lenn a sivár Földön


----------



## zeddicus (2011 Június 2)

*Kedvenc könyveim11*

Peter Marshall: Tombol a hold


----------



## zeddicus (2011 Június 2)

*Kedvenc könyveim12*

Brandon Sandarson: Ködszerzet


----------



## zeddicus (2011 Június 2)

*Kedvenc könyveim13*

Neil Gaiman: Amerikai istenek


----------



## zeddicus (2011 Június 2)

*Kedvenc könyveim14*

Terry Pratchett: A kaszás


----------



## zeddicus (2011 Június 2)

*Kedvenc könyveim15*

Paolini: Eragon


----------



## zeddicus (2011 Június 2)

*Kedvenc könyveim16*

Stieg Larsson: A tetovált lány


----------



## KleinErna (2011 Június 2)

20?


----------



## KleinErna (2011 Június 2)

19


----------



## KleinErna (2011 Június 2)

18


----------



## KleinErna (2011 Június 2)

17


----------



## KleinErna (2011 Június 2)

16


----------



## KleinErna (2011 Június 2)

15


----------



## KleinErna (2011 Június 2)

14 ... gehen die 20 sekunden schneller rum, wenn man hier was eintippt?


----------



## KleinErna (2011 Június 2)

13 funktioniert ... ;-)


----------



## KleinErna (2011 Június 2)

12 tatsächlich ... ist hier noch jemand aus deutschland?


----------



## KleinErna (2011 Június 2)

nur noch 11 ...


----------



## KleinErna (2011 Június 2)

neee 10 ... ... ... .


----------



## KleinErna (2011 Június 2)

9 8 7 6 5 4 3 2 1 ...


----------



## KleinErna (2011 Június 2)

acht acht acht acht acht acht acht acht


----------



## KleinErna (2011 Június 2)

sieben mal sieben ergiebt feinen sand


----------



## KleinErna (2011 Június 2)

sechs ... ergibt schreibt man aber ohne "ie"


----------



## KleinErna (2011 Június 2)

fünf ist trümpf


----------



## KleinErna (2011 Június 2)

da warens nur noch vier ...


----------



## KleinErna (2011 Június 2)

... 3 ...


----------



## gsand (2011 Június 2)

Kedvenc könyv:
1. Salamon Pál: A Sorel-ház


----------



## gsand (2011 Június 2)

2. Follett: A katedrális


----------



## KleinErna (2011 Június 2)

2


----------



## gsand (2011 Június 2)

3. Háy János: A Gézagyerek


----------



## gsand (2011 Június 2)

Zafon: A szél árnyéka


----------



## KleinErna (2011 Június 2)

1


----------



## KleinErna (2011 Június 2)

fertig ...


----------



## gsand (2011 Június 2)

5. Chaim Potok


----------



## gsand (2011 Június 2)

6. Ulickaja


----------



## gsand (2011 Június 2)

7. Szerb Antal


----------



## gsand (2011 Június 2)

8. Gasperini


----------



## gsand (2011 Június 2)

9. Fekete István


----------



## gsand (2011 Június 2)

10. Kollégium-blues


----------



## KleinErna (2011 Június 2)

És miért működik most még nem?


----------



## KleinErna (2011 Június 2)

hello gsand,
please tell me if it works when you wrote the 20th thread ...


----------



## gsand (2011 Június 2)

11. Ottlik Géza


----------



## gsand (2011 Június 2)

12. Singer: Az Askenázi-fivérek


----------



## gsand (2011 Június 2)

13. Maynard: Otthon a világban


----------



## gsand (2011 Június 2)

14. Segal: Az évfolyam


----------



## gsand (2011 Június 2)

15. Wass Albert: A funtineli boszorkány


----------



## gsand (2011 Június 2)

16. Bartis Attila: A kéklő pára


----------



## gsand (2011 Június 2)

17. Márai-könyvek


----------



## gsand (2011 Június 2)

18. merle


----------



## gsand (2011 Június 2)

19. Édentől keletre


----------



## gsand (2011 Június 2)

20. Galambketrec


----------



## strawberrie (2011 Június 2)

Üdv mindenkinek


----------



## strawberrie (2011 Június 2)

igazából nem tudom, hogy miket írjak ami értelmes is


----------



## strawberrie (2011 Június 2)

de azért csak kitalálok valamit  esetleg néhány viccet bemásolok


----------



## bucefalos (2011 Június 2)

Üdv mindenkinek:grin: !!!


----------



## strawberrie (2011 Június 2)

például szerintem ez egy jó vicc 
- Figyelj rám, barátom! Ha a vendégek megérkeznek, Jeannak foglak szólítani.
- Értem, és én hogyan szólíthatom a gróf urat?
- Marha!
- Igenis, uram.


----------



## strawberrie (2011 Június 2)

igazából én nagyon szeretem a Jeanos vicceket meg az agresszív kismalacosokat is remélem ezzel nem vagyok egyedül


----------



## bucefalos (2011 Június 2)

de azért csak kitalálok valamit :grin: !!!


----------



## strawberrie (2011 Június 2)

na legyen egy másik is
- Jean, elég a pénzünk hó végéig?
- Csak ha meggyújtom, uram.


----------



## strawberrie (2011 Június 2)

- Jean, az évnek melyik hónapjában van 28 nap?
- Annyi mindegyikben van, uram!


----------



## strawberrie (2011 Június 2)

- Jean, mi ez a csikorgás a fürdőszobában?
- A mosópor fékezett habzású, uram!


----------



## strawberrie (2011 Június 2)

- Jean, mondja meg a házmesternek, hogy hívjon fel!
- De neki nincs is telefonja, uram.
- Jól van, akkor majd felhívom én


----------



## strawberrie (2011 Június 2)

- Jean, bizonyítékom van arra, hogy titokban rájár a likőrös üvegemre! Tegnap ugyanis bezártam egy legyet a szekrénybe, és azóta hűlt helye van csak.
- Uram, ez lehetetlen! Csak a mai napon háromszor kergettem vissza.


----------



## bucefalos (2011 Június 2)

Aliquam quis ligula eros. Mauris sapien augue, vestibulum quis euismod nec, cursus ac lorem. Nulla erat risus, sollicitudin tristique dapibus non, lobortis nec magna. Fusce id turpis dolor. Quisque pharetra tincidunt risus, eget viverra nibh porta eget. Praesent sed augue lorem. Fusce at lectus quam, ut pharetra ligula. Cras interdum condimentum tincidunt.


----------



## strawberrie (2011 Június 2)

- Jean, már régóta figyelem, hogy egyre kevesebb szivar van a dobozomban. 
- Esküszöm, nem én voltam. Nézze, még három kartonnal van az előző helyemről...


----------



## strawberrie (2011 Június 2)

- Jean! Valami baj van a teaszűrővel! 
- Majd elviszem szűrővizsgálatra, uram!


----------



## strawberrie (2011 Június 2)

Az öreg székelynek 100 litert tejelő Riska tehene van, csodájára is jár az
ország-világ. Kimegy a bácsihoz a riporter is érdeklődni:
- Bácsika! Hogy lehetséges, hogy az ön tehene ennyi sok tejet ad?
- Áááá, semmiség az egész, minden a kedvességen múlik.
- ??
- Minden reggel kimegyek az istállóba és megkérdem a Riskát, hogy "Mi lesz ma vacsorára? Tej vagy marhasült?"


----------



## strawberrie (2011 Június 2)

na most újítottam annyi sok Jeanos vicc után :'D


----------



## bucefalos (2011 Június 2)

Jó reggelt mindenkinek!


----------



## strawberrie (2011 Június 2)

A székely és a felesége vacsoráznak. A nő magára borítja a pardicsomos szószt. Azt mondja a férjének:
- Most nézz rám! Úgy nézek ki, mint egy disznó!
- Ja! Meg még le is etted magad!


----------



## strawberrie (2011 Június 2)

szia bucefalos


----------



## bucefalos (2011 Június 2)

Jó reggelt mindenkinek!


----------



## strawberrie (2011 Június 2)

Két székely télen megy az erdőre fát vágni. A kettő két különböző irányba megy, mire az egyik a másiknak:
- Gyere komám, mert fogtam egy medvét!
Ere a másik:
- Akkor hozd ide!
Az előző:
- Igen, de az istennek sem akar elengedni!


----------



## strawberrie (2011 Június 2)

A székely legény hazaviszi leendő feleségét, hogy bemutassa szüleinek, mire az apja a fülébe súgja:
- Ne vedd el fiam, tőlem van.
Legközelebb beállít a fiú egy másik lánnyal, az apja megint a fülébe súgja:
- Ne vedd el fiam, tőlem van.
Egy idő után a fiú beállít egy újabb lánnyal, mire az apja megint félrevonja:
- Ezt se vedd el fiam, ez is tőlem van.
Az anyja nem bírja tovább szó nélkül, magához inti a fiát:
- Fiam, vedd el bármelyiket, te sem apádtól vagy...


----------



## strawberrie (2011 Június 2)

A székely fiú vacsora közben így szól az anyjához:
- Idösanyám, nem elég savanyú ez a káposzta.
- Fiam, hát ez mákostészta.
- Annak elég savanyú.


----------



## strawberrie (2011 Június 2)

Idős székely házaspár ücsörög a ház előtt. Morfondírozik az öreg:
- Te anyjuk! Egyikőnk meghal, én beköltözök a városba...
xD ezen most nagyon jót röhögtem


----------



## strawberrie (2011 Június 2)

na már viszlát


----------



## strawberrie (2011 Június 2)

nekem elvileg van 20 hozzászólásom (vagy legalábbis azt hiszem xD) viszont mégsem enged letölteni, pedig több mint 2 napja regisztráltam és a többi feltételnek is megfelelek


----------



## biertrinker (2011 Június 2)

sziasztok


----------



## biertrinker (2011 Június 2)

- Elnézést, megmondaná, melyik a túloldal?
- Az ott szemben.
- Hát most már tényleg meghülyülök! Onnan meg ideküldtek!


----------



## biertrinker (2011 Június 2)

Két szőke nő beszélget:
- Te meg mit csinálsz?
- Hajat mosok.
- Víz nélkül?!
- Hát az van a samponra írva hogy száraz hajra!


----------



## biertrinker (2011 Június 2)

Bocs, ha már voltak


----------



## biertrinker (2011 Június 2)

-Hova sietsz, Móricka?
-Haza, hogy megverjen az anyukám. Egyest kaptam.
-Ezért rohansz annyira?
-Igen, mert később már apukám is otthon lesz.


----------



## biertrinker (2011 Június 2)

-Mi az, kicsi, barna, büdös és gőzölög???
-???
-A mókus izzad


----------



## biertrinker (2011 Június 2)

Három asszony utazik a székely körvasúton. Beszélgetnek.
- Milyen volt a termés maguk felé?
Az asszony két öklét összeteszi, így mutatja:
- Ekkora pityókák termettek... És maguknál?
A másik kinyújtva mutogatja alkarja hosszát:
- Ekkora uborkák nőttek idén.
A harmadik, igencsak nagyothalló asszony erre megszólal:
- Hová való az az ember?


----------



## biertrinker (2011 Június 2)

Egy férfi bemegy a kocsmába, leül a pulthoz, és odaszól a csaposnak.
- Egy korsó sört kérek!
A csapos felnéz, majd megszólal:
- Alkoholmentes jó lesz?
- Játékpénz jó lesz? - válaszol a férfi.


----------



## biertrinker (2011 Június 2)

Agresszív kismalacot felveszik eladónak egy ABC-be.
Bemegy a Nyuszika vásárolni, de a kismalac nem foglalkozik vele.
Mire a Nyuszika:
- Khmm... elnézést kérek!
- NEM TARTUNK!


----------



## biertrinker (2011 Június 2)

Agresszív kismalac utazik a villamoson. Jön az ellenőr: 
- Jegyeket, bérleteket! 
Mire a malac:
- Nem kell!


----------



## biertrinker (2011 Június 2)

Agresszív kismalac sétál az utcán.
- Rohadt nap, rohadt meleg, rohadt autók, rohadt emberek... bárcsak minden köddé válna! 
- Rohadt köd!


----------



## biertrinker (2011 Június 2)

*Cseng a telefon és Móricka*

veszi fel a kagylót.
- Halló?
- Szervusz kisfiam, beszélhetnék az apukáddal? Itt a főnöke beszél.
- Melyik? - kérdezi Móricka - az a piszkos patkány, az a kövér disznó, vagy az a szemét tróger?


----------



## biertrinker (2011 Június 2)

Addig röhögtünk a főnök viccén, amíg megértettük, hogy az a mai feladat.


----------



## biertrinker (2011 Június 2)

*Házaspár vacsorázik.*

Az asszony leeszi magát, megszólal:
- Nézd meg Béla, úgy nézek ki mint egy disznó!
- Igen, és még le is etted magad...


----------



## biertrinker (2011 Június 2)

*Találkozik az erdőben*

az elefánt az egérkével, aki rohan valahová.
- Hová rohansz, egérke?
- Tudod, valaki megerőszakolta az oroszlán feleségét, és az oroszlán most üldözőbe vett minden gyanús állatot...


----------



## biertrinker (2011 Június 2)

*Az indián bemegy a polgármesteri*

hivatalba azzal a szándékkal, hogy túl hosszú a neve és szeretné megváltoztatni. Az adatfelvételnél a titkárnő megkérdezi:
- Jelenleg mi a neve?
- Szélsebesen szálló ezüstnyílvessző.
- És mi legyen az új név?
- Sutty!


----------



## zeddicus (2011 Június 2)

*Kedvenc könyveim17*

Márai:Naplók


----------



## biertrinker (2011 Június 2)

*Két villanyszerelő az állványon:*


- Nénike, adja már fel azt a piros drótot!
Az öregasszony feladja.
- Köszike! - Látod, Józsi, mondtam én, hogy nulla, te meg jössz itt a hülyeségeddel, hogy fázis!


----------



## zeddicus (2011 Június 2)

*Kedvenc könyveim18*

Gárdonyi: Ida regénye


----------



## zeddicus (2011 Június 2)

*Kedvenc könyveim19*

Jókai: Mire megvénülünk


----------



## zeddicus (2011 Június 2)

*Kedvenc könyveim20*

Gaiman: Sandman


----------



## biertrinker (2011 Június 2)

Egy járókelő megállít az utcán egy másikat: 
- Ne haragudjon...az állomást keresem. 
- Nem haragszom. Keresse.


----------



## biertrinker (2011 Június 2)

Bemegy a székely legény a kocsmába és elkiáltja magát: 
- Ki meri megütni az apámat?! 
Néma csend, a legény még egyszer elkiáltja magát: 
- Ki meri megütni az apámat?! 
Erre odalép egy szekrény nagyságú ember és durr, az apának egy nagy pofont lekever. 
Erre a székely legény:
- Jöjjön innen édesapám, mert itt még agyonverik magát!


----------



## biertrinker (2011 Június 2)

Egy férfit az anyósa leküld a boltba zöldségért, de a lelkére köti, hogy csakis szép, tiszta, vegyszermentes terméket vegyen. A férfi bemegy egy bio-boltba, és elkezd a zöldségek között válogatni. Amikor odamegy hozzá az eladó, megkérdi tőle:
- Ugye, ezeken a zöldségeken nincsenek mérgező vegyszerek? Az anyósomnak viszem őket.
- Nincsenek uram, azokat sajnos magának kell ráraknia.


----------



## biertrinker (2011 Június 2)

Esküvője után kérdezik Kovácsot a kollégái:
- Na, milyen a házasélet?
- Tudjátok, hamarosan megáld minket az Isten egy pufók, visító, fogatlan teremtménnyel.
- Csak nem babát vártok?
- Nem, anyósom hozzánk költözik.


----------



## kedda (2011 Június 2)

1


----------



## kedda (2011 Június 2)

2


----------



## kedda (2011 Június 2)

3


----------



## kedda (2011 Június 2)

4


----------



## kedda (2011 Június 2)

5


----------



## kedda (2011 Június 2)

666666


----------



## kedda (2011 Június 2)

77777777


----------



## kedda (2011 Június 2)

8


----------



## kedda (2011 Június 2)

9


----------



## nyulfulvago (2011 Június 2)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


 
Szia!


----------



## nyulfulvago (2011 Június 2)

kedda írta:


> 77777777


 g


----------



## nyulfulvago (2011 Június 2)

*h*



kedda írta:


> 666666


h


----------



## nyulfulvago (2011 Június 2)

jh


----------



## nyulfulvago (2011 Június 2)

gh


----------



## flengyel (2011 Június 2)

kösözönöm


----------



## flengyel (2011 Június 2)

nekem nagyon


----------



## BigL (2011 Június 2)

sziasztok


----------



## BigL (2011 Június 2)

kell


----------



## BigL (2011 Június 2)

a


----------



## BigL (2011 Június 2)

20


----------



## BigL (2011 Június 2)

hozzászólás,


----------



## BigL (2011 Június 2)

mert


----------



## BigL (2011 Június 2)

nem


----------



## BigL (2011 Június 2)

tudok


----------



## BigL (2011 Június 2)

letölteni


----------



## BigL (2011 Június 2)

,


----------



## BigL (2011 Június 2)

de


----------



## BigL (2011 Június 2)

remélem


----------



## BigL (2011 Június 2)

ezek


----------



## BigL (2011 Június 2)

után


----------



## BigL (2011 Június 2)

már


----------



## BigL (2011 Június 2)

menni


----------



## BigL (2011 Június 2)

fog


----------



## BigL (2011 Június 2)

gond


----------



## Zoltan78 (2011 Június 2)

1


----------



## Zoltan78 (2011 Június 2)

*2*

2


----------



## Zoltan78 (2011 Június 2)

3


----------



## Zoltan78 (2011 Június 2)

4


----------



## Zoltan78 (2011 Június 2)

5


----------



## Zoltan78 (2011 Június 2)

*6*

6


----------



## Zoltan78 (2011 Június 2)

7


----------



## Zoltan78 (2011 Június 2)

8


----------



## Zoltan78 (2011 Június 2)

9


----------



## Zoltan78 (2011 Június 2)

10


----------



## Zoltan78 (2011 Június 2)

11


----------



## Zoltan78 (2011 Június 2)

12


----------



## Zoltan78 (2011 Június 2)

13


----------



## Zoltan78 (2011 Június 2)

14


----------



## Zoltan78 (2011 Június 2)

15


----------



## Zoltan78 (2011 Június 2)

16


----------



## Zoltan78 (2011 Június 2)

17


----------



## Zoltan78 (2011 Június 2)

18


----------



## Zoltan78 (2011 Június 2)

19


----------



## Zoltan78 (2011 Június 2)

20


----------



## Zoltan78 (2011 Június 2)

21


----------



## Tovi11 (2011 Június 2)

sziasztok


----------



## Tovi11 (2011 Június 2)

szeretnek


----------



## Tovi11 (2011 Június 2)

allando


----------



## Tovi11 (2011 Június 2)

tag


----------



## Tovi11 (2011 Június 2)

lenni,


----------



## Tovi11 (2011 Június 2)

es


----------



## Tovi11 (2011 Június 2)

csak


----------



## Tovi11 (2011 Június 2)

igy


----------



## Tovi11 (2011 Június 2)

megy


----------



## Tovi11 (2011 Június 2)

jelen


----------



## Tovi11 (2011 Június 2)

pillanatban


----------



## Tovi11 (2011 Június 2)

1


----------



## Tovi11 (2011 Június 2)

2


----------



## Tovi11 (2011 Június 2)

3


----------



## Tovi11 (2011 Június 2)

4


----------



## Tovi11 (2011 Június 2)

5


----------



## Tovi11 (2011 Június 2)

6


----------



## Tovi11 (2011 Június 2)

7


----------



## Tovi11 (2011 Június 2)

8


----------



## Tovi11 (2011 Június 2)

9


----------



## Tovi11 (2011 Június 2)

10


----------



## farkas.szabi84 (2011 Június 2)

hop


----------



## farkas.szabi84 (2011 Június 2)

11


----------



## farkas.szabi84 (2011 Június 2)

14


----------



## farkas.szabi84 (2011 Június 2)

15


----------



## farkas.szabi84 (2011 Június 2)

16


----------



## farkas.szabi84 (2011 Június 2)

17


----------



## farkas.szabi84 (2011 Június 2)

18


----------



## farkas.szabi84 (2011 Június 2)

19


----------



## farkas.szabi84 (2011 Június 2)

20


----------



## farkas.szabi84 (2011 Június 2)

21


----------



## farkas.szabi84 (2011 Június 2)

22


----------



## farkas.szabi84 (2011 Június 2)

23


----------



## farkas.szabi84 (2011 Június 2)

24


----------



## farkas.szabi84 (2011 Június 2)

25


----------



## farkas.szabi84 (2011 Június 2)

26


----------



## farkas.szabi84 (2011 Június 2)

27


----------



## farkas.szabi84 (2011 Június 2)

28


----------



## farkas.szabi84 (2011 Június 2)

1


----------



## farkas.szabi84 (2011 Június 2)

2


----------



## farkas.szabi84 (2011 Június 2)

3


----------



## farkas.szabi84 (2011 Június 2)

4


----------



## farkas.szabi84 (2011 Június 2)

5


----------



## monguru (2011 Június 2)

6


----------



## Vawewi (2011 Június 2)

hello mindenki


----------



## Vawewi (2011 Június 2)

akkor számoljunk bárányokat 19-ig


----------



## Vawewi (2011 Június 2)

1 bárány


----------



## Vawewi (2011 Június 2)

2 bárány


----------



## Amelia38 (2011 Június 2)

*-*

1


----------



## Vawewi (2011 Június 2)

3 bárány


----------



## Amelia38 (2011 Június 2)

*-*

2


----------



## Vawewi (2011 Június 2)

4


----------



## xDDDD (2011 Június 2)

*xD*

xDD


----------



## Amelia38 (2011 Június 2)

3


----------



## Vawewi (2011 Június 2)

5


----------



## Amelia38 (2011 Június 2)

4


----------



## Vawewi (2011 Június 2)

6


----------



## Amelia38 (2011 Június 2)

5


----------



## Vawewi (2011 Június 2)

7


----------



## Vawewi (2011 Június 2)

8


----------



## Amelia38 (2011 Június 2)

6


----------



## Vawewi (2011 Június 2)

9


----------



## Amelia38 (2011 Június 2)

7


----------



## Vawewi (2011 Június 2)

10


----------



## Vawewi (2011 Június 2)

11


----------



## Vawewi (2011 Június 2)

12


----------



## Amelia38 (2011 Június 2)

8


----------



## Vawewi (2011 Június 2)

13


----------



## Vawewi (2011 Június 2)

14


----------



## Amelia38 (2011 Június 2)

10


----------



## Vawewi (2011 Június 2)

15


----------



## Amelia38 (2011 Június 2)

11


----------



## Amelia38 (2011 Június 2)

12


----------



## Vawewi (2011 Június 2)

16


----------



## Vawewi (2011 Június 2)

17


----------



## Amelia38 (2011 Június 2)

13


----------



## Vawewi (2011 Június 2)

18


----------



## Amelia38 (2011 Június 2)

14


----------



## Vawewi (2011 Június 2)

19


----------



## Amelia38 (2011 Június 2)

15


----------



## Amelia38 (2011 Június 2)

16


----------



## Amelia38 (2011 Június 2)

17


----------



## Amelia38 (2011 Június 2)

18


----------



## Amelia38 (2011 Június 2)

19


----------



## Amelia38 (2011 Június 2)

20


----------



## weroni872 (2011 Június 2)

21


----------



## weroni872 (2011 Június 2)

tényleg jók a tanácsok, koszi


----------



## Bömböldéde (2011 Június 2)

*Jó az oldal*

Hello még új vagyok, de nagyon tetszik )


----------



## Bömböldéde (2011 Június 2)

Nagyon jó


----------



## Bömböldéde (2011 Június 2)

hihihi


----------



## Bömböldéde (2011 Június 2)

20


----------



## Bömböldéde (2011 Június 2)

19


----------



## Bömböldéde (2011 Június 2)

18


----------



## Bömböldéde (2011 Június 2)

17


----------



## Bömböldéde (2011 Június 2)

16


----------



## Bömböldéde (2011 Június 2)

15


----------



## Bömböldéde (2011 Június 2)

14kiss


----------



## Bömböldéde (2011 Június 2)

....:33:


----------



## Bömböldéde (2011 Június 2)

12:``:


----------



## Bömböldéde (2011 Június 2)

11


----------



## Bömböldéde (2011 Június 2)

10


----------



## Bömböldéde (2011 Június 2)

8


----------



## Bömböldéde (2011 Június 2)

7


----------



## Bömböldéde (2011 Június 2)

6.........................................


----------



## Bömböldéde (2011 Június 2)

5,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Bömböldéde (2011 Június 2)

4,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Bömböldéde (2011 Június 2)

3 kész )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## Bömböldéde (2011 Június 2)

csak úgy


----------



## Bömböldéde (2011 Június 2)

hhhhh


----------



## Bömböldéde (2011 Június 2)

legyen már kész........


----------



## Bömböldéde (2011 Június 2)

20


----------



## Bömböldéde (2011 Június 2)

pedig már megtettem


----------



## Bömböldéde (2011 Június 2)

ez nem igazság.........


----------



## Bömböldéde (2011 Június 2)

itt pötyögök egy fél órája...


----------



## Bömböldéde (2011 Június 2)

nagyon unom


----------



## Bömböldéde (2011 Június 2)

19


----------



## Bömböldéde (2011 Június 2)

18


----------



## alanw (2011 Június 2)

Hello


----------



## alanw (2011 Június 2)

hello1


----------



## alanw (2011 Június 2)

hello 3


----------



## alanw (2011 Június 2)

re


----------



## alanw (2011 Június 2)

upp


----------



## alanw (2011 Június 2)

2010


----------



## alanw (2011 Június 2)

fm


----------



## alanw (2011 Június 2)

na még 7


----------



## alanw (2011 Június 2)

hello 2011


----------



## alanw (2011 Június 2)

m


----------



## alanw (2011 Június 2)

mnb


----------



## alanw (2011 Június 2)

dsf


----------



## alanw (2011 Június 2)

dfg


----------



## alanw (2011 Június 2)

na


----------



## Hezsuzsika (2011 Június 2)

A kreativitás nélkülözhetetlen ahhoz, hogy eligazodjunk ebben a bonyolult világban. Hát nem? Hezsuzsika :kaboom:


----------



## Hezsuzsika (2011 Június 2)

Nem mindig az az igaz, amit annak hiszünk! Hezsuzsika


----------



## Hezsuzsika (2011 Június 2)

Már nagyon várom a nyári szünetet! Hezsuzsika


----------



## Hezsuzsika (2011 Június 2)

Az ember mindig a jót várja, de sajnos elég sokszor hiába! Hezsuzsika


----------



## Hezsuzsika (2011 Június 2)

Ha valamit örömmel csinálsz, az mindig örömet okoz. Hezsuzsika


----------



## gy.szandra (2011 Június 2)

Sziasztok! üdvözlet mindenkinek!


----------



## gy.szandra (2011 Június 2)

látom akkor így kell


----------



## gy.szandra (2011 Június 2)

idővel csak meglesz


----------



## gy.szandra (2011 Június 2)

úgy


----------



## gy.szandra (2011 Június 2)

tűnik


----------



## gy.szandra (2011 Június 2)

szükséges


----------



## gy.szandra (2011 Június 2)

a


----------



## gy.szandra (2011 Június 2)

20


----------



## gy.szandra (2011 Június 2)

másodperc


----------



## gy.szandra (2011 Június 2)

kivárása


----------



## gy.szandra (2011 Június 2)

is


----------



## gy.szandra (2011 Június 2)

kissé


----------



## Hezsuzsika (2011 Június 2)

Ha jók a gyökereik, azok már a génjeikben hordják a szárnyakat, ha nem jók a gyökerek, hiába adsz neki szárnyakat, nem akar repülni. Hezsuzsika


----------



## gy.szandra (2011 Június 2)

tovább


----------



## gy.szandra (2011 Június 2)

tart


----------



## gy.szandra (2011 Június 2)

de


----------



## gy.szandra (2011 Június 2)

nem


----------



## gy.szandra (2011 Június 2)

gond


----------



## Hezsuzsika (2011 Június 2)

Fogjad a gyermekeid kezét és vezesd őket az ismeret útján! Hezsuzsika


----------



## gy.szandra (2011 Június 2)

remélem


----------



## gy.szandra (2011 Június 2)




----------



## gy.szandra (2011 Június 2)

és már csak 48 órát kell várni


----------



## Hezsuzsika (2011 Június 2)

A barátság olyan kincs, amit talán könnyű megtalálni, de nagyon nehéz megtartani! Hezsuzsika


----------



## Hezsuzsika (2011 Június 2)

A barátság törékenyebb a porcelánnál, csomagoljuk hát be jó alaposan! A csomagolóanyagot mindenki maga választja. Kell jó sok szeretet, tolerancia, megértés, elfogadás, bizalom..... Hezsuzsika


----------



## Hezsuzsika (2011 Június 2)

Minden ember annyit ér csak, amennyire saját magát értékeli.Hezsuzsika


----------



## Hezsuzsika (2011 Június 2)

:..::ugras::88:Kormányos:Katalin/ Anyóka! Köszi a segítséget!:55:Hezsuzsika


----------



## roamer43019 (2011 Június 2)

Sziasztok!
Nem rég értem haza melóból
Minden happy és örülök, hogy regeltem ide, másrészt jó lenne a 20 hozzászólás.


----------



## roamer43019 (2011 Június 2)

*első hozzászólás*

Sziasztok!
Nem rég értem haza melóból
Minden happy és örülök, hogy regeltem ide, másrészt jó lenne a 20 hozzászólás.


----------



## roamer43019 (2011 Június 2)

Ha valaki az ókori Egyiptomban


----------



## roamer43019 (2011 Június 2)

... eskü alatt valott


----------



## roamer43019 (2011 Június 2)

...akkor azt kellett mondania:


----------



## Ewigkeit (2011 Június 2)

Sziasztok


----------



## roamer43019 (2011 Június 2)

"ha most hazudnék, vigyenek a kőbányába."


----------



## Ewigkeit (2011 Június 2)

Nem tudjátok most mennyi az idő Los Angeles környékén?


----------



## Ewigkeit (2011 Június 2)

Tizenegyedik hozzászólás.


----------



## Ewigkeit (2011 Június 2)

Hoppsz, ez meg a tizenkettedik


----------



## roamer43019 (2011 Június 2)

Más szóval, ha a közösség tudtával mondott hazugságot


----------



## Ewigkeit (2011 Június 2)

Eggyel több.


----------



## Ewigkeit (2011 Június 2)

Hmmm, gyűlik, gyűlik


----------



## Ewigkeit (2011 Június 2)

Mindjárt meglesz a huszadik , juppi


----------



## roamer43019 (2011 Június 2)

akkor azzal rabszolgaságra ítélte önmagát.


----------



## Ewigkeit (2011 Június 2)

Most épp Paloma Faith-et hallgatom, gyönyörű hangja van ^^


----------



## roamer43019 (2011 Június 2)

Ewigkeit...?


----------



## Ewigkeit (2011 Június 2)

Stone Cold Sober, kedvenc dal .


----------



## roamer43019 (2011 Június 2)

bárcsak nekem is annyi lenne már!!


----------



## roamer43019 (2011 Június 2)

Hideg kavics...


----------



## roamer43019 (2011 Június 2)




----------



## Ewigkeit (2011 Június 2)

roamer43019 írta:


> Ewigkeit...?



Csak nem elrontottam a játékodat? kiss


----------



## Ewigkeit (2011 Június 2)

roamer43019 írta:


> bárcsak nekem is annyi lenne már!!



Nyugi, meglesz mindjárt ^^


----------



## roamer43019 (2011 Június 2)

mikor lesz már?


----------



## Ewigkeit (2011 Június 2)

Huszadik


----------



## roamer43019 (2011 Június 2)

Nem értelmet adtál néki


----------



## Ewigkeit (2011 Június 2)

roamer43019 írta:


> mikor lesz már?



Nem soká


----------



## roamer43019 (2011 Június 2)

Gratula!!


----------



## Ewigkeit (2011 Június 2)

roamer43019 írta:


> Nem értelmet adtál néki



Örülök neki


----------



## roamer43019 (2011 Június 2)

Honnan a név?


----------



## Ewigkeit (2011 Június 2)

roamer43019 írta:


> Gratula!!



Szerinted holnap esni fog Debrecenbe? Most komolyan , remélem nem :/


----------



## roamer43019 (2011 Június 2)

egy német black metal banda neve??


----------



## roamer43019 (2011 Június 2)

Bp-n két óra alatt kétszer is kiderült az égbolt!


----------



## Ewigkeit (2011 Június 2)

roamer43019 írta:


> Honnan a név?



Amikor gimis voltam rengeteg német dalszöveget fordítgattam , imádom a németet. És ez a szó volt az egyik legtöbbször előforduló  Így lett a kedvencem, örökkévalóságot jelent


----------



## Ewigkeit (2011 Június 2)

roamer43019 írta:


> Bp-n két óra alatt kétszer is kiderült az égbolt!



Az nem jó


----------



## roamer43019 (2011 Június 2)

nem tudom, miért?


----------



## Ewigkeit (2011 Június 2)

roamer43019 írta:


> nem tudom, miért?



Az esőt magát szeretem, csak az utána jövő bűzös békás-szagot nem


----------



## roamer43019 (2011 Június 2)

én is szeretem a németet, jobban mint az angolt.
igazából én vagyok a legjobb barátja, csak ő nem tudja, de nem sokára hírét adom, és kezdem a tanfolyamot


----------



## roamer43019 (2011 Június 2)

Az nem is bűzös, tudod hogy az (ewigkeit) anyaföld illata az


----------



## Ewigkeit (2011 Június 2)

roamer43019 írta:


> én is szeretem a németet, jobban mint az angolt.
> igazából én vagyok a legjobb barátja, csak ő nem tudja, de nem sokára hírét adom, és kezdem a tanfolyamot



És pikk-pakk meglett a huszadik neked is  Én is tervezem a németet, de előbb az angolt


----------



## Ewigkeit (2011 Június 2)

roamer43019 írta:


> Az nem is bűzös, tudod hogy az (ewigkeit) anyaföld illata az



Nekem békás-gilisztás szag


----------



## roamer43019 (2011 Június 2)

én is szeretném ha kiszámíthatóbb lenne


----------



## roamer43019 (2011 Június 2)

Igen sikerült!!


----------



## Ewigkeit (2011 Június 2)

roamer43019 írta:


> én is szeretném ha kiszámíthatóbb lenne


:d


----------



## roamer43019 (2011 Június 2)

mi az igazi neved? mármint a keresztneved?


----------



## Ewigkeit (2011 Június 2)

Kedves Jóuram / Hölgyem!
Mentem aludni, örülök , hogy találkoztunk 
Sok sikert a némethez , drukkolni fogok !


----------



## roamer43019 (2011 Június 2)

úgy érzem magam mint egy mozgó dobozban...


----------



## roamer43019 (2011 Június 2)

örültem, minden jót!


----------



## Kalii (2011 Június 2)

köszi


----------



## Kalii (2011 Június 2)

szép jo éjszakát


----------



## Kalii (2011 Június 2)

ez a 7.


----------



## Kalii (2011 Június 2)

jo 8


----------



## Kalii (2011 Június 2)

még uj vagok itt


----------



## Kalii (2011 Június 2)

remélem boldogulni fogok


----------



## Kalii (2011 Június 2)

he


----------



## Kalii (2011 Június 2)

he..


----------



## Kalii (2011 Június 2)

remélem


----------



## Kalii (2011 Június 2)

14


----------



## Kalii (2011 Június 2)

15


----------



## Kalii (2011 Június 2)

16


----------



## Kalii (2011 Június 2)

17


----------



## Kalii (2011 Június 2)

18


----------



## Kalii (2011 Június 2)

19


----------



## Kalii (2011 Június 2)

20


----------



## Daben (2011 Június 3)

hmm bocsánat ez még csok most tünt fel


----------



## Daben (2011 Június 3)

hát így jár aki nem olvas figyelmesen


----------



## Daben (2011 Június 3)

de még így se tudom letölteni a piknik az árokparton pedig már írtam 20 at


----------



## Daben (2011 Június 3)

és sehol máshol nem találom a neten antikváriumokban is kérdezősködtem bolhapiacon határozottan kijelentették nincs előjegyezve már van de még pár helyen talán előjegyeztetem azért mégiscsak jobb lenne a kezemben tartani a rendes kiadást


----------



## Daben (2011 Június 3)

mégis csak jobb ha nem a szimpla kinyomtatott verziója van az embernek


----------



## Daben (2011 Június 3)

ezek után jó nehéz lesz megszerezni a testvérpár másik könyvét ami érdeketl


----------



## mirage57 (2011 Június 3)

Egy


----------



## mirage57 (2011 Június 3)

porszem


----------



## mirage57 (2011 Június 3)

világot


----------



## mirage57 (2011 Június 3)

jelent,


----------



## mirage57 (2011 Június 3)

S


----------



## mirage57 (2011 Június 3)

egy


----------



## mirage57 (2011 Június 3)

szál


----------



## mirage57 (2011 Június 3)

vadvirág


----------



## mirage57 (2011 Június 3)

az


----------



## mirage57 (2011 Június 3)

eget,


----------



## hullo (2011 Június 3)

helló 1


----------



## mirage57 (2011 Június 3)

Fogd


----------



## mirage57 (2011 Június 3)

föl


----------



## mirage57 (2011 Június 3)

tenyeredben


----------



## mirage57 (2011 Június 3)

a


----------



## hullo (2011 Június 3)

hehh


----------



## mirage57 (2011 Június 3)

végtelent,


----------



## hullo (2011 Június 3)

a klotyogó


----------



## hullo (2011 Június 3)

klotyó


----------



## mirage57 (2011 Június 3)

S


----------



## mirage57 (2011 Június 3)

egy


----------



## hullo (2011 Június 3)

felé


----------



## hullo (2011 Június 3)

totyog a


----------



## hullo (2011 Június 3)

vén


----------



## mirage57 (2011 Június 3)

percben


----------



## hullo (2011 Június 3)

, motyogó


----------



## mirage57 (2011 Június 3)

élj


----------



## hullo (2011 Június 3)

lotyó


----------



## mirage57 (2011 Június 3)

évezredet.
(Blake)


----------



## hullo (2011 Június 3)

de


----------



## hullo (2011 Június 3)

késö


----------



## hullo (2011 Június 3)

, mert


----------



## hullo (2011 Június 3)

a rotyogó


----------



## hullo (2011 Június 3)

gatyóból


----------



## hullo (2011 Június 3)

potyog


----------



## hullo (2011 Június 3)

a


----------



## hullo (2011 Június 3)

motyó!


----------



## hullo (2011 Június 3)

lassan


----------



## hullo (2011 Június 3)

lassaan


----------



## hullo (2011 Június 3)

de


----------



## hullo (2011 Június 3)

megvan


----------



## hullo (2011 Június 3)

neeemáááár


----------



## Jadein (2011 Június 3)

Szépet, remeket, mindenkinek!


----------



## Jadein (2011 Június 3)

Na de hányszor 20 kell?


----------



## shad0wz (2011 Június 3)

Üdv mindenkinek!


----------



## shad0wz (2011 Június 3)

Két rendőr horgászik. Végre több óra után sikerül fogniuk egy apró kis halat. Az egyik a markába fogja a halat, úgy, hogy annak csak a feje látszik ki, és így szól hozzá:
- Most szépen elmondod, hogy hol vannak a nagyhalak!


----------



## shad0wz (2011 Június 3)

Néhány utolsó mondat:


----------



## Vallard (2011 Június 3)

1. hozzászólás


----------



## Vallard (2011 Június 3)

2. hozzászólás


----------



## Vallard (2011 Június 3)

3. hozzászólás


----------



## Vallard (2011 Június 3)

4. hozzászólás


----------



## Vallard (2011 Június 3)

5. hozzászólás


----------



## Vallard (2011 Június 3)

6. hozzászólás


----------



## Vallard (2011 Június 3)

7. hozzászólás


----------



## Vallard (2011 Június 3)

8. hozzászólás


----------



## Vallard (2011 Június 3)

9. hozzászólás


----------



## Vallard (2011 Június 3)

A fele megvan


----------



## Vallard (2011 Június 3)

11. hozzászólás


----------



## Vallard (2011 Június 3)

12. hozzászólás


----------



## Vallard (2011 Június 3)

13. hozzászólás


----------



## Vallard (2011 Június 3)

14. hozzászólás


----------



## andreassino (2011 Június 3)

Hello mindenkinek!


----------



## Vallard (2011 Június 3)

15. hozzászólás


----------



## Vallard (2011 Június 3)

Üdv andreassino!


----------



## Vallard (2011 Június 3)

17. hozzászólás


----------



## andreassino (2011 Június 3)

Bűntény történt a 10. emeleten, és a rendőrök lifttel akarnak menni a helyszínre. Az egyik odaszól a másiknak:
- Kollega... hívja le a liftet!
- Hé lift! Gyere le!
- Nem úgy... A gombbal!
A kérdezett kollega odahajol az inggombjához, majd oda is elismétli:
- Hé lift! Gyere le!


----------



## andreassino (2011 Június 3)

Földrajz vizsga a rendőriskolán. Kérdi a tanár:
- Melyik nagy folyó folyik végig Németországon és mi a neve?
- Németországon sok nagy folyó folyik keresztül, és a nevem Kovács tizedes.


----------



## kamen24 (2011 Június 3)

2


----------



## Vallard (2011 Június 3)

18. hozzászólás


----------



## Vallard (2011 Június 3)

19. hozzászólás


----------



## Vallard (2011 Június 3)

Az  alábbi történet a Koppenhágai Egyetemen egyik fizika vizsgáján történt.

Feladat:
"Írja le, hogy egy barométer segítségével miként mérhető meg egy felhőkarcoló magassága!"

Az egyik hallgató a következőt válaszolta: "Fogsz egy hosszú zsinórt, rákötöd a barométer tetejére, majd a barométert a felhőkarcoló tetejéről lelógatod a földig. A zsinór hosszúságának és a barométer magasságának összege megegyezik a felhőkarcoló magasságával."

Ez a magyarázat azonban a vizsgáztatót meglehetősen feldühítette, így a diákot megbuktatta. A diák nem hagyta magát, mivel szerinte a válasz abszolút helyes volt. Az egyetem vezetősége így  kijelölt egy független bírát, aki megállapította, hogy a válasz valóban helyes volt, de nem tükrözött semmiféle fizikai ismeretet.

A probléma megoldására behívatta magához a hallgatót, és hat percet adott neki arra, hogy szóban bebizonyítsa, birtokában van a kellő fizikai ismereteknek. A diák öt percig némán ült, ráncolta a homlokát, gondolkodott. Mikor a vizsgabiztos figyelmeztette, hogy vészesen fogy az idő, a diák azt válaszolta, annyi megoldás jutott eszébe, hogy nem is tudja, melyiket válassza.

Végül aztán belekezdett: "Nos, az első ötletem az, hogy megfogjuk a barométert, felmegyünk a felhőkarcoló tetejére, és ledobjuk onnan. Megmérjük, mennyi idő  alatt ér földet, majd a kérdéses magasságot kiszámítjuk a 'H = 0.5g x t négyzet' képlettel. Viszont ez a módszer nem túl szerencsés a barométer szempontjából.

A másik lehetőség akkor jöhet szóba, ha süt a Nap. Megmérjük a barométer magasságát, és az árnyékát is. Ezután megmérjük a felhőkarcoló árnyékának hosszát, és aránypárok segítségével kiszámíthatjuk a magasságát is.

De ha nagyon tudományosak akarunk lenni, akkor egy rövid zsinórt kötve a barométerre, ingaként használhatjuk azt. A földön és a tetőn megmérve a gravitációs erot, a 'T = 2 pi * négyzetgyök(1 / g)' képlettel kiszámíthatjuk a kért magasság értékét.

Ha esetleg a  felhőkarcolón van tűzlétra, akkor megmérhetjük, hogy a barométer hosszánál hányszor magasabb, majd a barométert megmérve egyszerű szorzással megkapjuk a kívánt eredményt.

De ha Ön az unalmas, bevett módszerre kíváncsi, akkor a barométert a légnyomás mérésére használva, a földön és a tetőn mérhető nyomás különbözetéből is megállapítható a felhőkarcoló magassága. Egy millibar légnyomás különbség egy láb magasságnak felel meg.

De mivel itt az egyetemen mindig arra buzdítanak bennünket, hogy próbáljunk eredeti módszereket kidolgozni, ezért kétségtelenül az a legjobb megoldás a felhőkarcoló magasságának megállapítására, ha a hónunk alá csapjuk a barométert, bekopogunk a portáshoz, és azt mondjuk neki: 'Ha megmondod, milyen magas ez az épület, neked adom ezt a szép új barométert'."

A történet csattanója, hogy ezt a renitens diákot Niels Bohr-nak hívták, és a mai napig ő az egyetlen fizikai Nobel-díjas dán.


----------



## kamen24 (2011 Június 3)

15


----------



## Vallard (2011 Június 3)

Megvan


----------



## andreassino (2011 Június 3)

Szoke no a pszichológusnál:
- Doktor úr, engem mindenki ostobának tart.
- Értem a problémáját. Mondjon el szépen, lassan mindent az elejétol.
- Dok-tor úr, en-gem min-den-ki os-to-bá-nak tart...


----------



## kamen24 (2011 Június 3)

16


----------



## andreassino (2011 Június 3)

Székely bácsi és fia Budapesten, csak egy ágyas szobát kapnak a motelba. Lefekszenek, kisidő multán megszolal a bácsi.
- Mit csinálsz, édes fiam?
- Maszturbálok édesapám!
- És... jutottál már valamire, édesfiam?
- Még... nem, édesapám!
- Akkor... tán... probálkozz a sajátodal, édesfiam


----------



## kamen24 (2011 Június 3)

17


----------



## andreassino (2011 Június 3)

Két roma tandemezik felfele a dombon és mikor felérnek, megszólal az első: 
- Te Gázsi! Há májd leszákádt a lábom, mikorra feltekerünk erre az átkozott dombrá! 
- Há én meg majd beszártám a sok kontrázásba, hogy vissza ne guruljunk!


----------



## kamen24 (2011 Június 3)

18


----------



## andreassino (2011 Június 3)

Két roma barchobázik:
- Tárgy?
- Igen.
- Valakinek a valamije?
- Igen.
- Az anyád picsája!


----------



## kamen24 (2011 Június 3)

19


----------



## andreassino (2011 Június 3)

- Melyik háziállatnak van nyomása, ellenállása és fázisszöge is?
- ???
- A csirkének, mert az Bar-Ohm-Phi.


----------



## kamen24 (2011 Június 3)

20


----------



## andreassino (2011 Június 3)

A székely és a felesége vacsoráznak. A nő magára borítja a pardicsomos szószt. Azt mondja a férjének:
- Most nézz rám! Úgy nézek ki, mint egy disznó!
- Ja! Meg még le is etted magad!


----------



## andreassino (2011 Június 3)

- Mi történik a szőke nővel, ha leesik lovaglás közben?
- ???
- Beveri a fejét az éjjeliszekrénybe.


----------



## andreassino (2011 Június 3)

Skót gyerek az apjához:
- Apu,szükségem van 4 fontra.
- Mennyit mondtál? 3-at? Itt van 2, válassz egyet, jobb, vagy bal?''
- Legyen a bal. 
- Fej, vagy írás?


----------



## shad0wz (2011 Június 3)

Két cimbora beszélget:
- Holnap tárgyalásra kell mennem!
- Miért?
- Az anyósom leesett a tizedikről, én meg elkaptam.
- De hát ezért dicséret járna, nem pedig bűntetés!
- Igen, csak megvártam, amíg pattan egyet.


----------



## andreassino (2011 Június 3)

- Miért van ózonlyuk?
- Mert lelőtték a nagy varázslót.


----------



## shad0wz (2011 Június 3)

Két barát beszélget:
- Hallottad? Azt írta az újság, hogy egy férfi megölte az anyósát.
- Istenem! Vannak még bátor emberek!


----------



## shad0wz (2011 Június 3)

- Az én anyósom olyan, mint egy jó pohár sör!
- Miért, olyan finom?
- Nem. Jéghideg, és mikor elém kerül, habzik a szája.


----------



## kincskereso4 (2011 Június 3)

Két ügyvezető igazgató beszélget:
- Te fizetsz az embereidnek?
- Én nem.
- Én sem. És bejárnak?
- Be.
- Az enyémek is. Te, nem kéne ezektől belépődíjat szedni?


----------



## shad0wz (2011 Június 3)

A temetőben két szomszédos, frissen hantolt sír áll. Mindkettőnél egy-egy fekete ruhás férfi. Az egyik odaszól a másiknak:
- Feleség?
- Nem, anyós.
- Az is jó.


----------



## andreassino (2011 Június 3)

- Ki terelgeti a babokat?
- A babgulyás.


----------



## Vallard (2011 Június 3)

Miért nem sikerül letölteni?


----------



## shad0wz (2011 Június 3)

Két barát beszélget:
- Az én anyósom olyan, hogy egy tárgyról órákig tud beszélni.
- Az semmi! Az enyémnek még tárgy sem kell, és napokig jár a szája.


----------



## andreassino (2011 Június 3)

A hajó kapitánya lekiabál a gépházba. 
- Mennyi? 
- 26 - jön a válasz a gépházból. 
- Mi 26? 
- Mi mennyi?


----------



## andreassino (2011 Június 3)

A nyuszika mondja a kígyónak:
- Bocs, hogy piszkáltalak azzal, hogy nincs lábad...
- Semmi baj.
- Na, akkor kezet rá!


----------



## shad0wz (2011 Június 3)

Szőke nő a randin:
- Ha nem veszed ki a bugyimból a kezed, itthagylak. 40.000-ig számolok.


----------



## andreassino (2011 Június 3)

Ember bemegy a vendéglőbe és levest kér:
- Pincér! Kóstolja meg ezt a levest!
- Miért? Talán légy van benne???
- Nem, csak kóstolja meg!
- Ne tán el van sózva??
- Nem, csak kóstolja meg!
- Jó, de hol a kanál??
- Hopáááááá!


----------



## andreassino (2011 Június 3)

- Tessék kisfiam, egy rúd szalámi. Edd meg!
- De anyu! Ez majdnem teljesen romlott!
- Kisfiam! A vége jó. És minden jó, ha a vége jó


----------



## andreassino (2011 Június 3)

- Miért nincs az ágyban ''ű'' betű?
- Mert az ágyneműtartó!


----------



## andreassino (2011 Június 3)

A férj hóna alatt egy báránnyal bemegy a feleségéhez a hálószobába.
- Nézd, kedvesem! Ez az a disznó, akit akkor szoktam megdöngetni, ha neked fáj a fejed.
Mire a feleség:
- De hisz ez nem is disznó!
- Ki mondta, hogy hozzád beszélek?


----------



## andreassino (2011 Június 3)

A szőke női autóst megállítja a rendőr:
- Hölgyem, Ön jelentősen túllépte a sebességkorlátozást! Kérem a
nevét!
Mire a szőke mérgesen:
- Igen?! És akkor engem hogy fognak utána hívni?


----------



## andreassino (2011 Június 3)

Két villanyszerelő ácsorog az állványon. Rászólnak egy arra járó öregasszonyra:
- Nénike, legyen szíves, adja már fel azt a piros drótot!
A mamóka odaadja.
- Köszönjük!...Látod Józsi, mondtam én, hogy nulla, te meg jössz itt a hülyeségeddel, hogy fázis!


----------



## andreassino (2011 Június 3)

A kisgyerek odaszalad a rendőrhöz:
- Rendőr bácsi, hogy neked milyen nagy fejed van!
- Na és, nincs abban semmi!


----------



## kincskereso4 (2011 Június 3)

Hogy osztályozzák a férfiak a ruháikat?
- Nagyon koszos, koszos és koszos, de még hordható.


----------



## Amelia38 (2011 Június 3)

21


----------



## Amelia38 (2011 Június 3)

22


----------



## Apacs (2011 Június 3)

*1*

Apacs1


----------



## Apacs (2011 Június 3)

Apacs2


----------



## Apacs (2011 Június 3)

Apacs3


----------



## Apacs (2011 Június 3)

Apacs4


----------



## Apacs (2011 Június 3)

Apacs5


----------



## Apacs (2011 Június 3)

Apacs6


----------



## Apacs (2011 Június 3)

Apacs7


----------



## Apacs (2011 Június 3)

Apacs8


----------



## Apacs (2011 Június 3)

Apacs10


----------



## Apacs (2011 Június 3)

Apacs11


----------



## Durcika (2011 Június 3)

Üdv mindenkinek Kecskemétről!


----------



## Durcika (2011 Június 3)

Rettentő a hőség erre!2


----------



## Apacs (2011 Június 3)

Apacs12


----------



## Apacs (2011 Június 3)

Apacs 13


----------



## Apacs (2011 Június 3)

Apacs14


----------



## Apacs (2011 Június 3)

Apacs 15


----------



## Apacs (2011 Június 3)

Apacs 16


----------



## Apacs (2011 Június 3)

Apacs17


----------



## Apacs (2011 Június 3)

Apacs18


----------



## Apacs (2011 Június 3)

Apacs19


----------



## Apacs (2011 Június 3)

Apacs 20 megvan


----------



## funita (2011 Június 3)

Nagyon érdekesek a tananyagválasztások. 
Óriási segítség diákoknak és szülőknek egyaránt.


----------



## funita (2011 Június 3)

Ez nagyon jó! Köszönöm! Lesz mivel gyakoroltatnom.


----------



## Apacs (2011 Június 3)

remélem, hogy 2 nap múlva, ha belépek, már állandó tag leszek
köszi


----------



## funita (2011 Június 3)

Na ezt talán még én is élvezném, bár örülök, hogy nagy nehezen leérettségiztem. De így legalább van esélye a matekgyűlölőknek


----------



## Apacs (2011 Június 3)

Sanyika légyszi írj, mert engem érdekelnének a magyar midik
:wink:


----------



## Apacs (2011 Június 3)

sanyikaa76 írta:


> midiből csinálok full digi zenéket


érdekelne


----------



## funita (2011 Június 3)

Milyen céklalé? Nyers vagy főtt? Vagy mindegy? Közmunkán keresztül Budapestet is olyan széppé lehetne varázsolni , mint sok mostanában látott települést.


----------



## Apacs (2011 Június 3)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg



Köszönöm a lehetőséget, remélem működik, mert szeretnék állandó tag lenni, s midi zenéket csere-berélni:razz:


----------



## funita (2011 Június 3)

Neonom végre már nincs, sajnos LEDem nem lesz, mert megfizethetetlen. Viszont ahol láttam, jól nézett ki, fénye nekem kevés.


----------



## funita (2011 Június 3)

A mosódió nagyon jó. De bevallom hiányzik az öblítőillat  Van 5let a helyettesítésére?


----------



## funita (2011 Június 3)

Biztos bennem van a hiba, de rossz ízű nekem ez a történet...


----------



## funita (2011 Június 3)

Azt hallottam (bár nem ezt kérdezted), hogy kapcsolgatáskor többet fogyaszt és jobban csökkenti az élettartamot, ráadásul lassan éri el a fényerőt.


----------



## funita (2011 Június 3)

Ez nagyon jó! Köszönet érte!


----------



## Durcika (2011 Június 3)

3. bejegyzés


----------



## funita (2011 Június 3)

Égbőlpottyant ajándék  ! Épp ezt kerestük, köszönjük!


----------



## Durcika (2011 Június 3)

4. bejegyzés


----------



## Durcika (2011 Június 3)

5. bejegyzés


----------



## Durcika (2011 Június 3)

6. bejegyzés


----------



## Durcika (2011 Június 3)

7. bejegyzés


----------



## funita (2011 Június 3)

Hát ez izgi lehet  Kíváncsi lennék, mennyit tudnék megoldani.


----------



## Durcika (2011 Június 3)

8. bejegyzés


----------



## Durcika (2011 Június 3)

9. bejegyzés


----------



## Durcika (2011 Június 3)

10. bejegyzés


----------



## funita (2011 Június 3)

Szegény gyerek, nyári programot is kap - én köszönöm, ő meg majd túléli


----------



## Durcika (2011 Június 3)

11. bejegyzés


----------



## Durcika (2011 Június 3)

12. bejegyzés


----------



## Durcika (2011 Június 3)

13. bejegyzés


----------



## Durcika (2011 Június 3)

14. bejegyzés


----------



## Gyöngyi77 (2011 Június 3)

Szia.
Köszönöm a lehetőséget.


----------



## Durcika (2011 Június 3)

15. bejegyzés


----------



## misika1.1 (2011 Június 3)

Üdvözlet Szekszárdról


----------



## Gyöngyi77 (2011 Június 3)

Szia.


----------



## Gyöngyi77 (2011 Június 3)

Szia. Én Fejérm megyéből írok.


----------



## misika1.1 (2011 Június 3)

Az idő szép


----------



## misika1.1 (2011 Június 3)

Bár kissé borús


----------



## Gyöngyi77 (2011 Június 3)

3. bejegyzés


----------



## misika1.1 (2011 Június 3)

remélem eső nem lesz


----------



## misika1.1 (2011 Június 3)

12.bejegyzés


----------



## misika1.1 (2011 Június 3)

13.bejegyzés


----------



## misika1.1 (2011 Június 3)

és köszönet a lehetőségért


----------



## misika1.1 (2011 Június 3)

hamarosan lépnem kell


----------



## misika1.1 (2011 Június 3)

a FŐNŐK gonosz


----------



## misika1.1 (2011 Június 3)

ezért csak számok jönnek


----------



## misika1.1 (2011 Június 3)

18.


----------



## misika1.1 (2011 Június 3)

19.


----------



## misika1.1 (2011 Június 3)

és a 20.


----------



## misika1.1 (2011 Június 3)

Azért még jelentkezem.


----------



## funita (2011 Június 3)

Nagyon izgalmas téma! Köszönjük.


----------



## misika1.1 (2011 Június 3)

halihó


----------



## eku (2011 Június 3)

Jelen! 
20 hozzászólás vagy 2 napra emlékszem


----------



## eku (2011 Június 3)

de látom a 20 hozzászólás is feltétel


----------



## eku (2011 Június 3)

pedig már >1 hete regisztráltam


----------



## eku (2011 Június 3)

és elfelejtettem


----------



## eku (2011 Június 3)

most jutott ismét eszembe, h itt kerestem valamit


----------



## eku (2011 Június 3)

és most gyártom a 6. hozzászólásomat


----------



## eku (2011 Június 3)

közben talán eszembe jut mit is találtam itt meg


----------



## eku (2011 Június 3)

vagy könyv volt vagy audiobook


----------



## eku (2011 Június 3)

vagy egy előadás anyaga


----------



## eku (2011 Június 3)

10 tiszta víz


----------



## eku (2011 Június 3)

11, nincsen aki belemegy


----------



## eku (2011 Június 3)

12, leégett a háztető.


----------



## eku (2011 Június 3)

13, a világot körbejárom.


----------



## eku (2011 Június 3)

14, ebbe nehogy belelépj!


----------



## eku (2011 Június 3)

15, valaki mindig beleköt.


----------



## eku (2011 Június 3)

16, ne tömd túl a hasadat!


----------



## eku (2011 Június 3)

17, csengess mielőtt belépnél!


----------



## eku (2011 Június 3)

18, tele van a könyvespolc.


----------



## eku (2011 Június 3)

19, azért nem jó, mert nem figyelsz!


----------



## eku (2011 Június 3)

20, el ne ússz!


----------



## eku (2011 Június 3)

21 ha elszámoltam volna


----------



## eku (2011 Június 3)

vagy nagyon elszámoltam


----------



## eku (2011 Június 3)

nem értem továbbra is 20 hozzászólást kér.


----------



## eku (2011 Június 3)

én pedig segítséget kérek!


----------



## eku (2011 Június 3)

1valaky írta:


> szuper vagykiss


köszönöm


----------



## eku (2011 Június 3)

Durcika írta:


> 7. bejegyzés


nekem meg a 24. nem értem


----------



## eku (2011 Június 3)

misika1.1 írta:


> halihó


Szia Misika,
és működik tudsz bármit is letölteni?


----------



## eku (2011 Június 3)

Gyöngyi77 írta:


> Szia.
> Köszönöm a lehetőséget.


Szia Gyöngyi,
és működik is a letöltés?


----------



## eku (2011 Június 3)

Durcika írta:


> 12. bejegyzés



Kedves Durcika,
Működik a letöltés?


----------



## SiZsu2 (2011 Június 3)

Azt hiszem, én is élek a lehetőséggel, és gyártok még pár hozzászólást...  Igazából csak nagyon kíváncsi vagyok azokra a képekre, amiket a lányok a gyöngyös fórumban felraknak az elkészült ékszereikről...


----------



## SiZsu2 (2011 Június 3)

Mivel most már van nekem 5, ezért íme a 6. üzenet


----------



## SiZsu2 (2011 Június 3)

És a 7. ...


----------



## SiZsu2 (2011 Június 3)

Mivel valamivel ki kell töltenem a 20 másodperc várakozási időt, ezért gondoltam addig is pötyögök valamit...  Ez lesz a 8. üzenetem.  (Remélem...  )


----------



## SiZsu2 (2011 Június 3)

Jajdejó, már csak 12 üzenet kell...


----------



## SiZsu2 (2011 Június 3)

Pontosabban már csak 10... (még jó, hogy tudok számolni...  )


----------



## SiZsu2 (2011 Június 3)

És indul az igazi visszaszámlálás!!! ...9...


----------



## SiZsu2 (2011 Június 3)

...8... (olyan soknak tűnik ez a 20 másodperc... lehet, hogy türelmetlen vagyok?  )


----------



## eku (2011 Június 3)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg



Kedves Melitta!

A húsz hozzászólás elérését követően indul a plusz 48 óra?

Tehát helyesen:
Regisztráció + 20 hozzászólás + 48 óra?

Nekem most így fest:
Regisztráció + eltelt >48 óra + 20 hozzászólás és még nincs hozzáférésem…


----------



## SiZsu2 (2011 Június 3)

...7...


----------



## eku (2011 Június 3)

Kösz. Van néhány perc átfutási idő


----------



## SiZsu2 (2011 Június 3)

...6...


----------



## SiZsu2 (2011 Június 3)

Mindjárt én is letesztelem ezt a hozzáférős dolgot...  ...5...


----------



## SiZsu2 (2011 Június 3)

...4...


----------



## SiZsu2 (2011 Június 3)

...3...


----------



## SiZsu2 (2011 Június 3)

...2...


----------



## SiZsu2 (2011 Június 3)

...1...


----------



## SiZsu2 (2011 Június 3)

... és az utolsó (na, majd most ugrik az a bizonyos majom abba a bizonyos vízbe...  )


----------



## a skót (2011 Június 3)

1


----------



## a skót (2011 Június 3)

2


----------



## a skót (2011 Június 3)

3


----------



## a skót (2011 Június 3)

4


----------



## a skót (2011 Június 3)

5


----------



## a skót (2011 Június 3)

6


----------



## a skót (2011 Június 3)

7


----------



## a skót (2011 Június 3)

8


----------



## a skót (2011 Június 3)

9


----------



## a skót (2011 Június 3)

10


----------



## a skót (2011 Június 3)

11


----------



## a skót (2011 Június 3)

12


----------



## a skót (2011 Június 3)

13


----------



## a skót (2011 Június 3)

14


----------



## a skót (2011 Június 3)

15


----------



## a skót (2011 Június 3)

16


----------



## a skót (2011 Június 3)

17


----------



## a skót (2011 Június 3)

18


----------



## a skót (2011 Június 3)

19


----------



## a skót (2011 Június 3)

20


----------



## a skót (2011 Június 3)

és a ráadás:``:


----------



## Hamandy (2011 Június 3)

Szia/sziasztok!
Nemrégen csatlakoztam az oldalhoz,és ezúton szeretnék mindenkinek szép napot kívánni!


----------



## Hamandy (2011 Június 3)

Éjfél után a rendőr megállít egy autóst, aki elég gyorsan vezetett.
- Hová siet ilyen gyorsasággal??
- Előadásra megyek. Témája : Az alkohol káros hatása.
- Tényleg? Az éjszaka kellős közepén?? Ki tartja ezt az előadást?
- A feleségem...


----------



## Hamandy (2011 Június 3)

*Vicc!!*

Két pap beszélget.
- Képzeld, tegnap, amikor a szobámba mentem, az ágyamon találtam a
bejárónőmet meztelenül.
- És mit csináltál?
- Hát betakartam, és kimentem, hogy ne zavarjam...
- Te mit tettél volna a helyemben?
- Ugyanúgy hazudtam volna, mint te....


----------



## sztivsumaker (2011 Június 3)

1


----------



## sztivsumaker (2011 Június 3)

2


----------



## sztivsumaker (2011 Június 3)

Sziasztok


----------



## sztivsumaker (2011 Június 3)

1201


----------



## sztivsumaker (2011 Június 3)

weqw


----------



## sztivsumaker (2011 Június 3)

saad


----------



## bence545 (2011 Június 3)

*01*

Üdv,kéne 20 hozzászólást írnom


----------



## bence545 (2011 Június 3)

*02*

Üdv,kéne 20 hozzászólást írnom


----------



## bence545 (2011 Június 3)

*03*

Üdv,kéne 20 hozzászólást írnom


----------



## bence545 (2011 Június 3)

*04*

16


----------



## bence545 (2011 Június 3)

*05*

15


----------



## bence545 (2011 Június 3)

*06*

14


----------



## bence545 (2011 Június 3)

*07*

13


----------



## bence545 (2011 Június 3)

*08*

12


----------



## bence545 (2011 Június 3)

*09*

11


----------



## bence545 (2011 Június 3)

*10*

10


----------



## bence545 (2011 Június 3)

*11*

09


----------



## bence545 (2011 Június 3)

*12*

08


----------



## bence545 (2011 Június 3)

*13*

07


----------



## bence545 (2011 Június 3)

*14*

06


----------



## bence545 (2011 Június 3)

*15*

05


----------



## bence545 (2011 Június 3)

*16*

04


----------



## bence545 (2011 Június 3)

*17*

03


----------



## bence545 (2011 Június 3)

*18*

02


----------



## bence545 (2011 Június 3)

*19*

01


----------



## bence545 (2011 Június 3)

*20*

:34:


----------



## bence545 (2011 Június 3)

salala


----------



## Hamandy (2011 Június 3)

Az orvos a beteghez:
- Azt ajánlom, hogy minden nap sétáljon egy órát a friss levegőn.
- Munka előtt, vagy utána?
- Miért , mit dolgozik?
- Postás vagyok....


----------



## Hamandy (2011 Június 3)

bence545 írta:


> Üdv,kéne 20 hozzászólást írnom



helló!szintén zenész.....most csatlakoztam délután


----------



## Hamandy (2011 Június 3)

Ede megkérdezi Zsuzsikát:
- Én vagyok az első férfi, aki nálad alszik?
- Ha csak aludni akarsz, akkor igen...


----------



## Hamandy (2011 Június 3)

A feleség a férjének:
- Szívem, meg kell neked gyónnom, hogy én színvak vagyok...
- Nem baj kedvesem, én se Szegedről vagyok, hanem Szenegálból....


----------



## Hamandy (2011 Június 3)

Egy nő leül egy padra a parkban, hogy kipihenje magát.
Odamegy hozzá egy hajléktalan.
- Szívem, eljönnél velem sétálni??
- Hát maga mit képzel, nem vagyok én prosti...
- Akkor mit keresel az ágyamban??


----------



## Hamandy (2011 Június 3)

Egy nő leül egy padra a parkban, hogy kipihenje magát.
Odamegy hozzá egy hajléktalan.
- Szívem, eljönnél velem sétálni??
- Hát maga mit képzel, nem vagyok én prosti...
- Akkor mit keresel az ágyamban??


----------



## Hamandy (2011 Június 3)

A professzorasszony bejelenti, hogy másnap vizsgatesztet írat, ezért
csak
az maradhat távol, aki súlyos balesetet szenvedett, fekvő beteg vagy
meghalt egy közeli hozzátartozója. A tanulócsoport heccmestere
jelentkezik:

- Igazolt távollétnek számít a szexuális kimerültség is?

A professzorasszony megőrzi nyugalmát a kitörő röhögésben is, és így
felel:

- Az nem igazolt mulasztás. Attól még nyugodtan eljöhet, legfeljebb
a
másik kezével írja meg a tesztet. Ha meg esetleg nem tudna leülni,
akkor
állva.


----------



## Hamandy (2011 Június 3)

Az anatómiaprofesszor megkérdezi:

- Tudja-e valaki, melyik emberi testrész képes kilencszeresére
megnőni?

A nagy hallgatásban csak egy szende hallgatólány jelentkezik:

- A pénisz. - Mire a professzor.

- Nem. A pupilla. De gratulálok a barátjához...


----------



## Hamandy (2011 Június 3)

-Miért van az, hogy előbb látjuk a villámot és aztán halljuk
a dörgést?
-Mert a szemünk előrébb van mint a fülünk .


----------



## Hamandy (2011 Június 3)

Melyik a legszebb sportág?
-Kétszáz nõi mell.


----------



## Hamandy (2011 Június 3)

-Miben egyezik Petõfi Sándor és Vágó István ?
-Mind a kettöröl hidat neveztek el.


----------



## Hamandy (2011 Június 3)

-Mi a vécés néni kedvenc regénye?
-Üvöltõ szelek.


----------



## Hamandy (2011 Június 3)

-Mit mond a kéményseprő a tükör előtt ?
-A koromhoz képest elég jól nézek ki


----------



## Hamandy (2011 Június 3)

*Vicc!!*

Tuti módszer

A plasztikai sebész egy forradalmi módszerről beszél a páciensének,
amivel az arcbőr rendkívül feszessé tehető:
- Egy rejtett csavart operálok a feje tetejére. Amikor úgy érzi, hogy
a bőr egy kicsit ráncosabb, csak egy apró csavarás, és újra feszes az
arcbőre.
A nőnek nagyon tetszik a dolog, aláveti magát a beavatkozásnak. Néhány
hónap múlva azonban visszamegy az orvoshoz.
- Doktor úr! Nézze, milyen zacskók lettek a szemem alatt!
- Asszonyom! Azok nem zacskók, hanem a mellei. És ha még sokat
tekergeti azt a csavart, hamarosan szakálla is lesz!


----------



## Hamandy (2011 Június 3)

Egy férfi nyugtalanul megy az orvoshoz:
- Doktor úr! Képzelje, minden este, amikor lefekszem aludni, álmomban
jön hozzám egy manó, és azt mondja:
- Most pisilünk! - és olyankor mindig bepisilek. Tud valamit ez ellen?
- Talán igen - feleli az orvos. - Ha az Ön álmában megint megjelenik
az a manó, mondja neki ezt:
- Most nem pisilünk!
A páciens megfogadja a tanácsot. Este lefekszik aludni. Álmában megint
megjelenik a manó. A férfi hangosan kiabálni kezd:
- Most nem pisilünk! Most nem pisilünk!
- Igazad van - feleli a manó. - Most nem pisilünk. Most kakilun


----------



## Hamandy (2011 Június 3)

Puska és esernyő

A 80 éves férfi ellenőrző vizsgálatra megy az orvosához, aki a
közérzetéről kérdezi őt.
- Nagyszerűen érzem magam, doktor úr. Fél éve újra házasodtam. Az új
feleségem 20 éves és három hónapos terhes. Mit szól ehhez, doktor úr?
A doki gondolkodik, majd így szól:
- Hadd mondjak el egy történetet. Ismerek egy vadászt, aki sosem hagy
ki egyetlen vadászidényt sem. Egyszer azonban véletlenül az esernyőjét
viszi magával az erdőbe a puskája helyett. Szembetalálja magát egy
medvével. Ráfogja az esernyőt, céloz, és meghúzza a ravaszt, vagyis a
gombot. Bumm! A medve abban a pillanatban elterül a földön.
- Ez lehetetlen! Biztos valaki más is lőtt! - hitetlenkedik az öregúr.
- Na látja! - mondja a doktor. - Nekem is ez a véleményem.


----------



## Hamandy (2011 Június 3)

Pszichológusnál

Bemegy egy férfi a pszichológushoz, és azt mondja:
- Doktor úr, segítenie kell! Teljesen kikészít a feleségem. Minden
este elmegy otthonról. Elmegy a Pitypang bárba, felszed valami pasit,
elmegy a lakására, és lefekszik vele. Már nem tudom, mit csináljak!
Az orvos nyugtatólag:
- Semmi baj. Feküdjön le ide a díványra, csukja be a szemét és
lazítson. Így ni... És most szépen, lassan mondja el, pontosan hol is
található a Pitypang bár!


----------



## CSODÁS (2011 Június 3)

*Szép napot kivánok mindenkinek!*

Szép és vidám napot kivánok mindnkinek!


----------



## kmiki830719 (2011 Június 3)

üdvözlök mindenkit új tag vagyok


----------



## kmiki830719 (2011 Június 3)

Hogy hívják a kommandós sünt
Eksün!


----------



## kmiki830719 (2011 Június 3)

Kellemes délutánt kivánok mindenkinek


----------



## szemetlada (2011 Június 3)

Jelen


----------



## szemetlada (2011 Június 3)

Múlt


----------



## szemetlada (2011 Június 3)

Jövő


----------



## szemetlada (2011 Június 3)

Sors


----------



## szemetlada (2011 Június 3)

Végzet


----------



## szemetlada (2011 Június 3)

Szerencse


----------



## szemetlada (2011 Június 3)

Öröm


----------



## szemetlada (2011 Június 3)

Unalom


----------



## szemetlada (2011 Június 3)

Fáradtság


----------



## szemetlada (2011 Június 3)

Jelenlét


----------



## PedroMoro (2011 Június 3)

Na


----------



## PedroMoro (2011 Június 3)

vegre


----------



## PedroMoro (2011 Június 3)

sikerult


----------



## PedroMoro (2011 Június 3)

regisztralni


----------



## PedroMoro (2011 Június 3)

es


----------



## PedroMoro (2011 Június 3)

most


----------



## PedroMoro (2011 Június 3)

mar


----------



## PedroMoro (2011 Június 3)

talan


----------



## PedroMoro (2011 Június 3)

tudok


----------



## PedroMoro (2011 Június 3)

letolteni


----------



## PedroMoro (2011 Június 3)

kepregenyeket.


----------



## PedroMoro (2011 Június 3)

Egyebkent


----------



## PedroMoro (2011 Június 3)

nem ertem


----------



## PedroMoro (2011 Június 3)

miert lehet


----------



## PedroMoro (2011 Június 3)

feltolteni


----------



## PedroMoro (2011 Június 3)

ilyen dolgokat


----------



## PedroMoro (2011 Június 3)

amikor


----------



## PedroMoro (2011 Június 3)

linkek megadasa


----------



## PedroMoro (2011 Június 3)

meg tilos.


----------



## PedroMoro (2011 Június 3)

Na mindegy, ajandek lonak turos a hata...


----------



## Gree714 (2011 Június 3)

Jaj pedig már annyira kéne az a húsz hozzászólsá!


----------



## Gree714 (2011 Június 3)

*hozzászólás


----------



## PedroMoro (2011 Június 3)

Ugy latszik 20 nem eleg, szoval itt van egy raadasnak...


----------



## petito (2011 Június 3)

*igy lehet?*

1 hozzászólás


----------



## Aquarius74 (2011 Június 3)

Üdv mindenkinek.


----------



## petito (2011 Június 3)

*és*

és mégegy


----------



## Aquarius74 (2011 Június 3)

2


----------



## Aquarius74 (2011 Június 3)

3


----------



## Aquarius74 (2011 Június 3)

4


----------



## aries1980 (2011 Június 3)

http://kormonfont.hu


----------



## aries1980 (2011 Június 3)

Műköröm Budapest


----------



## petito (2011 Június 3)

Sziasztok/3


----------



## petito (2011 Június 3)

Üdvözlet


----------



## Aquarius74 (2011 Június 3)

5


----------



## Aquarius74 (2011 Június 3)

wellnessfarm.hu


----------



## Aquarius74 (2011 Június 3)

weboldal készítés


----------



## aries1980 (2011 Június 3)

Gelish tartós lakkozás Budapesten


----------



## aries1980 (2011 Június 3)

Tavaszváró minták műkörömre


----------



## aries1980 (2011 Június 3)

Tigrisliliomos műkörmök


----------



## aries1980 (2011 Június 3)

Rövid, elegáns francia műkörmök Budapesten


----------



## Aquarius74 (2011 Június 3)

8


----------



## aries1980 (2011 Június 3)

Tavaszi díszítő tanfolyam - 2011. 02. 05.


----------



## Aquarius74 (2011 Június 3)

9


----------



## aries1980 (2011 Június 3)

Mentás műköröm


----------



## Aquarius74 (2011 Június 3)

10


----------



## aries1980 (2011 Június 3)

Tartós lakkozás lábra Budapesten


----------



## Aquarius74 (2011 Június 3)

11


----------



## aries1980 (2011 Június 3)

Télen nyári hangulatú műköröm


----------



## Aquarius74 (2011 Június 3)

12


----------



## Aquarius74 (2011 Június 3)

13


----------



## aries1980 (2011 Június 3)

Mini műkörmök díszítése


----------



## Aquarius74 (2011 Június 3)

14


----------



## aries1980 (2011 Június 3)

Műköröm nagymacskáknak


----------



## Aquarius74 (2011 Június 3)

15


----------



## Aquarius74 (2011 Június 3)

16


----------



## Aquarius74 (2011 Június 3)

17


----------



## Aquarius74 (2011 Június 3)

18


----------



## Enmerkar (2011 Június 3)

Mint a legújabb tag, köszöntök mindenkit nagy szeretettel.
Egy személyes megállapítás: *Hunnia Örök*.kiss


----------



## Aquarius74 (2011 Június 3)

19


----------



## Aquarius74 (2011 Június 3)

20


----------



## Enmerkar (2011 Június 3)

Ezredéve


----------



## Aquarius74 (2011 Június 3)

end


----------



## Enmerkar (2011 Június 3)

szól a nóta


----------



## Enmerkar (2011 Június 3)

Kárpátok közt


----------



## Enmerkar (2011 Június 3)

magyar módra


----------



## Enmerkar (2011 Június 3)

Bármi sorsot


----------



## Enmerkar (2011 Június 3)

ér a nemzet


----------



## Enmerkar (2011 Június 3)

a dal mindig


----------



## Enmerkar (2011 Június 3)

arról zengjen


----------



## Enmerkar (2011 Június 3)

Újabb ezer


----------



## Enmerkar (2011 Június 3)

esztendeig


----------



## Enmerkar (2011 Június 3)

Árpád vére


----------



## Enmerkar (2011 Június 3)

el nem veszik


----------



## Enmerkar (2011 Június 3)

Olyan végzet


----------



## Enmerkar (2011 Június 3)

nem értheti


----------



## Enmerkar (2011 Június 3)

A Teremtő


----------



## Enmerkar (2011 Június 3)

sem engedi


----------



## Enmerkar (2011 Június 3)

nem engedi


----------



## Enmerkar (2011 Június 3)

soha meg


----------



## Enmerkar (2011 Június 3)

Ha valaki összeszedi, egy Millenium című verset kap.


----------



## szemetlada (2011 Június 3)

Isten, áldd meg a magyart,


----------



## szemetlada (2011 Június 3)

Jó kedvvel, bőséggel,


----------



## szemetlada (2011 Június 3)

Nyújts feléje védő kart,


----------



## szemetlada (2011 Június 3)

Ha küzd ellenséggel;


----------



## szemetlada (2011 Június 3)

Bal sors akit régen tép,


----------



## szemetlada (2011 Június 3)

Hozz rá víg esztendőt,


----------



## petito (2011 Június 3)

6


----------



## petito (2011 Június 3)

szép estét mindenkinel


----------



## petito (2011 Június 3)

ok


----------



## szemetlada (2011 Június 3)

Megbűnhődte már e nép


----------



## szemetlada (2011 Június 3)

A múltat s jövendőt!


----------



## szemetlada (2011 Június 3)

19


----------



## petito (2011 Június 3)

Sziasztok


----------



## szemetlada (2011 Június 3)

20


----------



## petito (2011 Június 3)

Isten áld meg a magyart!


----------



## petito (2011 Június 3)

q10


----------



## petito (2011 Június 3)

11


----------



## petito (2011 Június 3)

meglesz a 20


----------



## petito (2011 Június 3)

hajrá magyarok!


----------



## petito (2011 Június 3)

lux-hun 0:0


----------



## petito (2011 Június 3)

vezetünk!!


----------



## petito (2011 Június 3)

lux-hun 0:1


----------



## szpani (2011 Június 3)

*én is*

itt vagyok


imrus írta:


> 2 szia jelen


----------



## szpani (2011 Június 3)

még egy


----------



## szpani (2011 Június 3)

három


----------



## szpani (2011 Június 3)

négy


----------



## szpani (2011 Június 3)

öt


----------



## szpani (2011 Június 3)

hat


----------



## szpani (2011 Június 3)

hét


----------



## szpani (2011 Június 3)

nyolc


----------



## szpani (2011 Június 3)

9


----------



## szpani (2011 Június 3)

10


----------



## szpani (2011 Június 3)

11


----------



## petito (2011 Június 3)

hajrá fiúk!!!!


----------



## szpani (2011 Június 3)

12


----------



## szpani (2011 Június 3)

13


----------



## szpani (2011 Június 3)

14


----------



## szpani (2011 Június 3)

15


----------



## szpani (2011 Június 3)

16


----------



## szpani (2011 Június 3)

17


----------



## szpani (2011 Június 3)

18


----------



## szpani (2011 Június 3)

19


----------



## szpani (2011 Június 3)

20


----------



## kadet (2011 Június 3)

1


----------



## Etee (2011 Június 3)

*sikerült!*


----------



## kadet (2011 Június 3)

2


----------



## kadet (2011 Június 3)

3


----------



## Etee (2011 Június 3)

:9:


----------



## kadet (2011 Június 3)

4


----------



## kadet (2011 Június 3)

5


----------



## Etee (2011 Június 3)

és


----------



## kadet (2011 Június 3)

6


----------



## Etee (2011 Június 3)

jöjjön


----------



## kadet (2011 Június 3)

7


----------



## Etee (2011 Június 3)

az


----------



## kadet (2011 Június 3)

8


----------



## Etee (2011 Június 3)

öröm-


----------



## nemolix (2011 Június 3)

üdvözlök mindenkit ,
semmi jónak ne légy elrontója


----------



## kadet (2011 Június 3)

9


----------



## Etee (2011 Június 3)

tánc


----------



## kadet (2011 Június 3)

10


----------



## nemolix (2011 Június 3)

jóság


----------



## Etee (2011 Június 3)

amiért


----------



## kadet (2011 Június 3)

11


----------



## Etee (2011 Június 3)

végre


----------



## nemolix (2011 Június 3)

becsület


----------



## kadet (2011 Június 3)

12


----------



## Etee (2011 Június 3)

engedi


----------



## Etee (2011 Június 3)

a


----------



## kadet (2011 Június 3)

13


----------



## nemolix (2011 Június 3)

hit


----------



## Etee (2011 Június 3)

technika


----------



## kadet (2011 Június 3)

14


----------



## Etee (2011 Június 3)

ördöge


----------



## nemolix (2011 Június 3)

nem engedi


----------



## kadet (2011 Június 3)

15


----------



## nemolix (2011 Június 3)

még négy


----------



## kadet (2011 Június 3)

16


----------



## nemolix (2011 Június 3)

már csak három kell


----------



## kadet (2011 Június 3)

17


----------



## nemolix (2011 Június 3)

juj már csak kettő,nagyon izgulok


----------



## kadet (2011 Június 3)

18


----------



## nemolix (2011 Június 3)

na még egy ,köszönöm a lehetőséget


----------



## kadet (2011 Június 3)

19


----------



## nemolix (2011 Június 3)

meg van a 20 végreeee


----------



## kadet (2011 Június 3)

20


----------



## kadet (2011 Június 3)

igen


----------



## petito (2011 Június 3)

csak sikerült...


----------



## petito (2011 Június 3)

megnyertük...


----------



## petito (2011 Június 3)

mennyi kell még??


----------



## petito (2011 Június 3)

elméletben megvan a 20


----------



## Lindi30 (2011 Június 3)

:..:


----------



## petito (2011 Június 3)

22


----------



## BEVic (2011 Június 3)

Sziasztok


----------



## BEVic (2011 Június 3)

Nem teljesen értem. Most csak írok írok még 18 marhaságot és kész?


----------



## CTG3 (2011 Június 3)

Csaó mindenkinek!


----------



## CTG3 (2011 Június 3)

14


----------



## CTG3 (2011 Június 3)

http://static.mellbimbo.eu/files/247045-20110603-Y5qyXv.jpg


----------



## CTG3 (2011 Június 3)

http://static.mellbimbo.eu/files/246642-20110602-ZB0ugW.jpg


----------



## CTG3 (2011 Június 3)

http://static.mellbimbo.eu/files/246588-20110602-B8RzJu.jpg


----------



## CTG3 (2011 Június 3)

18


----------



## CTG3 (2011 Június 3)

http://static.mellbimbo.eu/files/246545-20110602-kj5FeO.jpg


----------



## CTG3 (2011 Június 3)

20


----------



## CTG3 (2011 Június 3)

21


----------



## lenaga (2011 Június 4)

*gyűjtök*

elkezdek én is hozzászólásokat gyűjteni


----------



## lenaga (2011 Június 4)

ez a második


----------



## lenaga (2011 Június 4)

itt vagyok és elkövetem a harmadikat


----------



## lenaga (2011 Június 4)

Negyedik


----------



## lenaga (2011 Június 4)

ötödik


----------



## lenaga (2011 Június 4)

6


----------



## lenaga (2011 Június 4)

7


----------



## lenaga (2011 Június 4)

9


----------



## lenaga (2011 Június 4)

10


----------



## RajcziG (2011 Június 4)

*Jelen*

1


----------



## lenaga (2011 Június 4)

11


----------



## RajcziG (2011 Június 4)

*Jelen*

2


----------



## RajcziG (2011 Június 4)

Szia!
3


----------



## lenaga (2011 Június 4)

elfogadom a 20-at, minthogy az érdeklődés mérése, de kár így tesztelni


----------



## RajcziG (2011 Június 4)

Szia!
4


----------



## RajcziG (2011 Június 4)

5


----------



## lenaga (2011 Június 4)

12


----------



## lenaga (2011 Június 4)

szia 15


----------



## lenaga (2011 Június 4)

Tényleg értelmetlennek tűnik ez a 20-as küszöb


----------



## RajcziG (2011 Június 4)

*Még mindíg én vagyok az*

6


----------



## lenaga (2011 Június 4)

17


----------



## lenaga (2011 Június 4)

18


----------



## RajcziG (2011 Június 4)

*Jelen*

Sziasztok!
7
Igyekszem kivárni a megfelelő időt.


----------



## lenaga (2011 Június 4)

lassan célba érek, hurrá!!!!


----------



## lenaga (2011 Június 4)

Persze, még így sem tölthetek le 48 órán belül


----------



## RajcziG (2011 Június 4)

*Sziasztok!*

8
Azt hiszem talán sikerülni fog.


----------



## lenaga (2011 Június 4)

Pedig szívesen hozzászólnék sok témában és értelmesen


----------



## lenaga (2011 Június 4)

További sok sikert, pár perc és te is célban vagy


----------



## RajcziG (2011 Június 4)

*Letöltés*

9
Nem lehet letölteni 20 hozzászólást követően?


----------



## RajcziG (2011 Június 4)

*Elnéztem*

10
Persze, elnéztem. Az van írva, hogy és, nem pedig vagy.


----------



## RajcziG (2011 Június 4)

*Köszönöm*

11
Kösz a biztatást, már csak a két napot kell kivárnom.


----------



## RajcziG (2011 Június 4)

lenaga írta:


> Pedig szívesen hozzászólnék sok témában és értelmesen


12
Ezzel én is így vagyok.


----------



## RajcziG (2011 Június 4)

*Letöltés*

Bogyó és Babóca könyveket szeretnék letölteni.


----------



## RajcziG (2011 Június 4)

Ezen az oldalon találtam is párat.


----------



## RajcziG (2011 Június 4)

A fiamat szeretném vele szórakoztatni.


----------



## RajcziG (2011 Június 4)

Anna, Peti, Gergő is jöhet.


----------



## RajcziG (2011 Június 4)

Sőt még Szutyejev is.


----------



## RajcziG (2011 Június 4)

Ezekre még nem kerestem rá.


----------



## RajcziG (2011 Június 4)

Úgy látom elég hatékony a kereső.


----------



## RajcziG (2011 Június 4)

Jól és könnyen lehet használni.


----------



## dzsumby79 (2011 Június 4)

Sziasztok! Én is fűzök,leginkább ékszereket magamnak és a kislányomnak! 
Nagyon szépen a munkáitok!


----------



## dzsumby79 (2011 Június 4)

de szuper linkeket tettetek fel!


----------



## dzsumby79 (2011 Június 4)

szépek nagyon!


----------



## dzsumby79 (2011 Június 4)

alig várom hogy le tudjak tölteni !


----------



## dzsumby79 (2011 Június 4)

tegnap éjjel is gyöngyöztem amikor elaludt a lányom!


----------



## dzsumby79 (2011 Június 4)

ha segít a kiscsaj akkor minden lassabban készül el!  érdekes!


----------



## dzsumby79 (2011 Június 4)

szép napot mindenkinek!


----------



## dzsumby79 (2011 Június 4)

alig várom hogy ma is készítsek valami szépet!


----------



## dzsumby79 (2011 Június 4)

de még nincs ötletem!


----------



## dzsumby79 (2011 Június 4)

sziasztok! Ez igazán hasznos leírás!


----------



## dzsumby79 (2011 Június 4)

szuper!


----------



## dzsumby79 (2011 Június 4)

szépek nagyon!


----------



## dzsumby79 (2011 Június 4)

biztosan ügyes vagy és szépeket készítesz!


----------



## dzsumby79 (2011 Június 4)

ügyes vagy!


----------



## dzsumby79 (2011 Június 4)

sok sikert mindenkinek!


----------



## dzsumby79 (2011 Június 4)

hűha tök jó cuccok!


----------



## dzsumby79 (2011 Június 4)

kreatív anyukák !


----------



## dzsumby79 (2011 Június 4)

sok sok okos ötlet!


----------



## dzsumby79 (2011 Június 4)

jó ötletek!


----------



## bence1885 (2011 Június 4)

Sziasztok! Nagyon jó minőségi oldal örülök hogy regeltem, és hát még a 20 hozzászólás.


----------



## lohi_lohi (2011 Június 4)

*Új*

Új vagyok


----------



## lohi_lohi (2011 Június 4)

Ebook-okat szeretnék olvasni.


----------



## lohi_lohi (2011 Június 4)

Nyelvtanulásban is nagy segítség egy e-book.


----------



## lohi_lohi (2011 Június 4)

Ki találta ki a 20 hozzászólást?


----------



## lohi_lohi (2011 Június 4)

— Lehetnék még valamiben segítségére? — kérdezi az ügyvéd a halálraítéltet.
— Igen. Úgy félek a villamosszéktől. Kérem legyen mellettem és fogja a kezemet!


----------



## lohi_lohi (2011 Június 4)

Ancsel Éva: [FONT=&quot]A *kövekről* *azt* *mondják*, hogy élettelenek. Nem hiszem, de még ha így lenne is, az életről rengeteget tudnak, ha nem is fecsegik el.[/FONT]


----------



## lohi_lohi (2011 Június 4)

*Ancsel Éva idézetek*

[FONT=&quot]Ritkán van - talán soha - áttetszően tiszta ital abban a pohárban, amit az élet elénk tesz, mégis fenékig kellene inni - az üledéket is, ami az alján van, mert az is hozzá tartozik.[/FONT]


----------



## lohi_lohi (2011 Június 4)

*Ancsel Éva idézetek*

[FONT=&quot]Ha nincs olyan kicsiny dolog két ember kapcsolatában, aminek ne lenne jelentősége, ha az is fontos, hogy a másiknak nem kellett-e sokáig várni a villamosra, és az új cipőjét már megszokta-e, akkor az a kapcsolat is fontos és erős. *Azt* hiszem, az emberi kapcsolatokban csak az egészen kis dolgok fontosak, hogy el ne felejtsük, melyik a másik ember kedvenc párnája, melyikkel szeret aludni, akkor is, ha az az elnyűttebb, öregebbik párna.[/FONT]


----------



## habanera (2011 Június 4)

Üdv mindemkinek!


----------



## lohi_lohi (2011 Június 4)

*Ancsel Éva idézetek*

[FONT=&quot]A kéznek is kell tudni emlékezni. A soha meg nem érintett kezek melegére, a meg nem érintett homlokok, a lázból gyógyulók homlokának meleg hűvösére.
Egyáltalán az embernek kézzel, lábbal - gyomrával és tüdejével is - emlékeznie kell, mert semmije sincs, csak az, amit ily módon megőriz.
Miért, hogy mégis a felejtéshez van nagyobb tehetségünk?[/FONT]


----------



## lohi_lohi (2011 Június 4)

*Ancsel Éva idézetek*

[FONT=&quot]Nem értem: miért csak annak ég a bőre, akit arcul ütnek? Miért nem sokkal inkább annak, aki megütötte? S miért nem ő visel vizes kendőt az arcán, de ahhoz nem hasonlót, amilyet - arcának égése ellen - Mózes viselt? - Légy igazságos: van, akinek tud égni az arca attól, hogy ütött.[/FONT]


----------



## lohi_lohi (2011 Június 4)

*Ancsel Éva idézetek*

[FONT=&quot]Aki szeret egy embert, az megeszi főztjét akkor is, ha odakozmált. S ez teljesen racionális, hiszen úgy gondolja, hogy a másik ember lelke fontosabb az ő gyomránál. Különben is, a lélek a legfontosabb testrész…[/FONT]


----------



## lohi_lohi (2011 Június 4)

*Ancsel Éva idézetek*

[FONT=&quot]A bohóc ostobát tettet, hogy meg ne haragudjunk rá, amiért mindent tud rólunk.[/FONT]


----------



## lohi_lohi (2011 Június 4)

*Ancsel Éva idézetek*

_[FONT=&quot]Mégiscsak van valami, amitől változik az ember. Attól, ha van valaki, aki olyannak szereti és fogadja el, amilyen. Éppen olyanként. Elálló fülekkel, néha egy kis füllentéssel, egy kis hencegéssel. Nem fognak visszasimulni a fülei, nem fog sokkal kevesebbet füllenteni és hencegni – csak egy kicsivel kevesebbet; egyszóval változni fog.[/FONT]_


----------



## lohi_lohi (2011 Június 4)

*Ancsel Éva idézetek*

[FONT=&quot]A szelídség ellenállás. Nem csoda, hogy sokszor fölháborító.[/FONT]


----------



## lohi_lohi (2011 Június 4)

*Ancsel Éva idézetek*

Nézz hosszan egy gyermekarcra, és látni fogod: ha van sors, hát nagyon hamar elkezdődik.


----------



## lohi_lohi (2011 Június 4)

*Ancsel Éva idézetek*

A közhely, miszerint az igazság kíméletlen, merő önáltatás. Nem veszi figyelembe, hogy mi emberek nagyon is értjük a módját, hogyan kíméljük meg magunkat tőle.


----------



## lohi_lohi (2011 Június 4)

*Szepes Mária idézet*

A csodák mindig halkan zörgetnek az ajtódon, ablakodon.


----------



## lohi_lohi (2011 Június 4)

*Márai Sándor: Kérdés, de nagyon hangosan*

[FONT=&quot]Miért követsz, te mocskos bánat, miért lépsz be előttem a szobába, miért fekszel be előttem az ágyba, ahol az öröm vagy a nyugalom várna nélküled, miért érzem nyomodat minden tárgyon, melyet megérintek, minden poháron, melyből inni akarok, minden szájon, amely fölé hajolok? Nem ápollak bánat, nem melengetlek, nem ünneplem árnyaidat. Ordítva tagadlak, kiabálva követelem az önfeledt és könnyű örömet, nem cifrázlak szép, nemes szavakkal, nem hiszem, hogy te vagy az igazság. Csak azt tudom, hogy vagy. Utállak.[/FONT]


----------



## lohi_lohi (2011 Június 4)

*R.A. Salvatore*

Mert minden érték, amit az életben találhatunk, azokból a kapcsolatokból fakad, amiket a körülöttünk lévőkkel alakítunk ki. Mert nincs semmi olyan anyagi dolog, ami felérhetne a szeretet és a barátság megfoghatatlan kincsével.


----------



## lohi_lohi (2011 Június 4)

*Micimackó*

Tudod Malacka, van úgy, hogy valaki nagyon törődik a másikkal. Azt hiszem, ezt hívják szeretetnek.


----------



## bence1885 (2011 Június 4)

Szép jó napot mindenkinek!


----------



## kissami (2011 Június 4)

Köszönöm!


----------



## kissami (2011 Június 4)

bence1885 írta:


> Szép jó napot mindenkinek!



Szia, Neked is!


----------



## kissami (2011 Június 4)

lohi_lohi írta:


> Tudod Malacka, van úgy, hogy valaki nagyon törődik a másikkal. Azt hiszem, ezt hívják szeretetnek.


----------



## kissami (2011 Június 4)

No, meg is van a 20


----------



## nöce (2011 Június 4)

Az élet olyan, mint a hajótörés. De soha ne felejtsünk el énekelni a mentőcsónakban.


----------



## nöce (2011 Június 4)

Fordítsd az arcodat a nap felé, és minden árnyék mögéd kerül.


----------



## nöce (2011 Június 4)

Feladatunk éppen akkora, mint az életünk - ezért tűnik végtelennek. *Kafka


----------



## nöce (2011 Június 4)

Sziasztok


----------



## nöce (2011 Június 4)

A változás éppen olyan jó, mint a nyugalom.


----------



## nöce (2011 Június 4)

Életünket vak erők, s nem a tudat és a megfontolás alakítják.


----------



## nöce (2011 Június 4)

A letöltés kerülőútjain haladok gyorsan?


----------



## nöce (2011 Június 4)

Minden tetted, szavad, gondolatod olyan legyen, mint azé, aki akár rögtön távozhatnék az életből.


----------



## nöce (2011 Június 4)

Ha mindenki tanulna elkövetett hibáiból, korunk bővelkedne tanult emberekben.


----------



## nöce (2011 Június 4)

Újra sziasztok, ma gyönyörű és forró napunk van


----------



## nöce (2011 Június 4)

Beköszönt a tanévvége is és ez még gyönyörűbb


----------



## nöce (2011 Június 4)

Azzal legkönnyebb szóba állni, kivel nem érdemes beszélni.


----------



## nöce (2011 Június 4)

Azt hiszem, az embert legjobban ezzel jellemezhetjük: olyan lény, aki mindent megszokik.


----------



## nöce (2011 Június 4)

Ne kérdezz többet, mint amennyi hasznodra válik.


----------



## nöce (2011 Június 4)

Az igazság győzelme a szelídekre és a türelmesekre vár.


----------



## nöce (2011 Június 4)

Bármilyen nyelven is beszélsz, sosem tudsz mást mondani, mint ami vagy.


----------



## nöce (2011 Június 4)

Egyik sem vagyok. 
Sem üllő, se kalapács. 
- Talán: a csengés.


----------



## nöce (2011 Június 4)

A boldogsághoz legalább annyira fontos tudnunk, kik nem vagyunk, mint azt, hogy kik vagyunk.


----------



## nöce (2011 Június 4)

Mitől van az, hogy a sánta ember nem bosszant fel bennünket, holott a sántító elme felingerel? Azért, mert a sánta ember elismeri, hogy mi járunk egyenesen, a sántikáló észjárás viszont azt állítja, hogy mi sántítunk; különben szánakoznánk, nem pedig bosszankodnánk rajta.


----------



## nöce (2011 Június 4)

Az idő az, ami akkor is halad, amikor semmi más nem.


----------



## nöce (2011 Június 4)

Még egyszer sziasztok és viszlát


----------



## lovely (2011 Június 4)

atomvakond írta:


> Köszi, ez megy a pacalhoz, és csak nekem higgyé....semmi relaxa meg mantragóra, hanem kefekúra....fogj egy hajszálat, és addig igyá forraltbort, amíg kefének nem látod... ha pediglen meg a szó másik képzetére gondúsz, nos az sem rossz megoldás....



:``:Megnevettetett.


----------



## bence1885 (2011 Június 4)

Én is


----------



## subbass20 (2011 Június 4)

hello


----------



## subbass20 (2011 Június 4)

ki tud itt nemetul?


----------



## subbass20 (2011 Június 4)

es ki szeretne


----------



## subbass20 (2011 Június 4)

tudni?


----------



## subbass20 (2011 Június 4)

en


----------



## subbass20 (2011 Június 4)

nagyon


----------



## Roninka79 (2011 Június 4)

[HIDE]*Doktor Strange - A legfőbb varázsló*


----------



## subbass20 (2011 Június 4)

remelem


----------



## subbass20 (2011 Június 4)

talalok


----------



## subbass20 (2011 Június 4)

h


----------



## subbass20 (2011 Június 4)

m


----------



## subbass20 (2011 Június 4)

8


----------



## subbass20 (2011 Június 4)

7


----------



## subbass20 (2011 Június 4)

6


----------



## subbass20 (2011 Június 4)

5


----------



## subbass20 (2011 Június 4)

4


----------



## subbass20 (2011 Június 4)

3


----------



## subbass20 (2011 Június 4)

2


----------



## subbass20 (2011 Június 4)

1


----------



## subbass20 (2011 Június 4)

0


----------



## subbass20 (2011 Június 4)

0000


----------



## BEVic (2011 Június 4)

Ha jól számolom ez a 6.


----------



## BEVic (2011 Június 4)

ez pedig a 7.


----------



## PiciGab (2011 Június 4)

nekem se kell már sok...


----------



## BEVic (2011 Június 4)

Kicsit uncsi ez így


----------



## BEVic (2011 Június 4)

de ez van


----------



## BEVic (2011 Június 4)

Ez itt a feledik, 10


----------



## PiciGab (2011 Június 4)

Na még egy kicsit...


----------



## PiciGab (2011 Június 4)

Látom, elvagyunk....


----------



## BEVic (2011 Június 4)

tudnám minek kötik ehhez a ..... na mindegy


----------



## BEVic (2011 Június 4)

El, de nagyon


----------



## PiciGab (2011 Június 4)

és én is unom már....


----------



## PiciGab (2011 Június 4)

Nem tudom. Most minek hozzászólogatni, amikor simán csak belép az ember, valamivel bizonyítja, hogy nem spam-robot, aztán kész...


----------



## BEVic (2011 Június 4)

Az a baj, hogy elvesztettem a fonalat.


----------



## BEVic (2011 Június 4)

Teljesen igazad van


----------



## PiciGab (2011 Június 4)

Na nyomatom még kicsit, mert állítólag TÉMÁBA VÁGÓ hozzászólás kell---


----------



## BEVic (2011 Június 4)

Most utána néztem, elvileg ez a 15.


----------



## PiciGab (2011 Június 4)

Hol tudtál te itt fonalat elveszíteni, mert ez engem érdekelne


----------



## BEVic (2011 Június 4)

Már nagyon kíváncsi vagyok a szabásmintákra


----------



## BEVic (2011 Június 4)

Miért kell ezzel tökölődnöm?


----------



## PiciGab (2011 Június 4)

Engem meg a könyvek érdekelnének... Közben viszont töltöttem fel macskás képet is a megfelelő helyre, de azt nem tudom, témába vágó-e. Nézd a jó oldalát. Most legalább tényleg értelmeset írogatunk ide.


----------



## BEVic (2011 Június 4)

3


----------



## BEVic (2011 Június 4)

2


----------



## BEVic (2011 Június 4)

hova tűnt a többi?


----------



## BEVic (2011 Június 4)

Ezt komolyan nem hiszem el.


----------



## BEVic (2011 Június 4)

most mi lesz?


----------



## PiciGab (2011 Június 4)

Na még egy kis válaszolgatás, csak hogy biztosra menjek...


----------



## PiciGab (2011 Június 4)

Lehet, hogy pár hozzászólásodat értelmetlennek minősítették, és törölték a moderátorok.


----------



## PiciGab (2011 Június 4)

Ja, ich. Warum?


----------



## PiciGab (2011 Június 4)

Na, esküszöm, az előbb valaki azt kérdezte, tud-e itt valaki németül. Vagy már hallucinálok?


----------



## PiciGab (2011 Június 4)

És meg is vagyok


----------



## lakzsinger (2011 Június 4)

1


----------



## lakzsinger (2011 Június 4)

2


----------



## lakzsinger (2011 Június 4)

3


----------



## lakzsinger (2011 Június 4)

4


----------



## lakzsinger (2011 Június 4)

5


----------



## lakzsinger (2011 Június 4)

6


----------



## lakzsinger (2011 Június 4)

7


----------



## lakzsinger (2011 Június 4)

8


----------



## lakzsinger (2011 Június 4)

9


----------



## lakzsinger (2011 Június 4)

10


----------



## lovely (2011 Június 4)

Ha egyszer ez a szabály, akkor azt be kell tartani.


----------



## lovely (2011 Június 4)

Azt viszont jó lenne tudni, hogy az üzenet köszönősdi mire való.


----------



## Durcika (2011 Június 4)

Halihó mindenkinek!


----------



## Durcika (2011 Június 4)

17. bejegyzés


----------



## Durcika (2011 Június 4)

18. bejegyzés


----------



## Durcika (2011 Június 4)

19. bejegyzés


----------



## Durcika (2011 Június 4)

És a 20. bejegyzés!!!! + még 1 nap! 
Minden jót!


----------



## piros55 (2011 Június 4)

*Hali !*


----------



## herbal (2011 Június 4)

Egyszer már megvolt


----------



## herbal (2011 Június 4)

a 20 hozzászólásom


----------



## herbal (2011 Június 4)

de valahogy eltűnt.


----------



## herbal (2011 Június 4)

Nem baj,


----------



## herbal (2011 Június 4)

itt majd


----------



## herbal (2011 Június 4)

megszerzem újra


----------



## szacso (2011 Június 4)

Sziasztok, nekem még 18 kell...


----------



## herbal (2011 Június 4)

ez már a 7.


----------



## szacso (2011 Június 4)

már csak17


----------



## herbal (2011 Június 4)

8, leszakadt a polc


----------



## herbal (2011 Június 4)

9, Kis Ferenc


----------



## herbal (2011 Június 4)

10, tiszta víz


----------



## szacso (2011 Június 4)

16 üzenet még...


----------



## herbal (2011 Június 4)

ha nem tiszta, vidd vissza


----------



## herbal (2011 Június 4)

majd a csacsi megissza


----------



## szacso (2011 Június 4)

15 (ha ennyi lennék...)


----------



## herbal (2011 Június 4)

Mit sütsz


----------



## herbal (2011 Június 4)

kis szűcs


----------



## szacso (2011 Június 4)

Szia "Herbal".neked 2x annyi...van


----------



## herbal (2011 Június 4)

sós húst sütsz kis szűcs?


----------



## szacso (2011 Június 4)

De én is gyűjtögetem...


----------



## szacso (2011 Június 4)

...csak összejön...


----------



## szacso (2011 Június 4)

...mire lemegy a nap.


----------



## szacso (2011 Június 4)

S itt a 11.


----------



## herbal (2011 Június 4)

Fuzzy Wazzy


----------



## szacso (2011 Június 4)

vagy 12?


----------



## herbal (2011 Június 4)

was a bear


----------



## szacso (2011 Június 4)

A szerencseszám...


----------



## herbal (2011 Június 4)

Fuzzy Wazzy had no hair


----------



## szacso (2011 Június 4)

Na mindjárt meglesz.


----------



## herbal (2011 Június 4)

Fuzzy Wazzy wasn't fuzzy was he?


----------



## szacso (2011 Június 4)

5 híján 20.


----------



## szacso (2011 Június 4)

16 éves voltam én (81-ben)...


----------



## szacso (2011 Június 4)

Jó ez a topic...


----------



## szacso (2011 Június 4)

...I like it.


----------



## szacso (2011 Június 4)

20 akarok lenni...


----------



## szacso (2011 Június 4)

...most azonnal!


----------



## herbal (2011 Június 4)

Répa, retek, mogyoró, korán reggel ritkán rikkant a rigó.


----------



## szacso (2011 Június 4)

Köszönöm a lehetőséget!


----------



## ShaniX (2011 Június 4)

És egy...


----------



## ShaniX (2011 Június 4)

És kettő...


----------



## ShaniX (2011 Június 4)

És három...


----------



## ShaniX (2011 Június 4)

És négy...


----------



## ShaniX (2011 Június 4)

És öt...


----------



## ShaniX (2011 Június 4)

És hat...


----------



## ShaniX (2011 Június 4)

És hét...


----------



## ShaniX (2011 Június 4)

És nyolc...


----------



## ShaniX (2011 Június 4)

És kilenc...


----------



## ShaniX (2011 Június 4)

És tíz...


----------



## ShaniX (2011 Június 4)

És tizenegy...


----------



## ShaniX (2011 Június 4)

És tizenkettő...


----------



## ShaniX (2011 Június 4)

És tizenhárom...


----------



## ShaniX (2011 Június 4)

És tizennégy...


----------



## ShaniX (2011 Június 4)

És tizenöt...


----------



## ShaniX (2011 Június 4)

És tizenhat...


----------



## ShaniX (2011 Június 4)

És tizenhét...


----------



## ShaniX (2011 Június 4)

És tizennyolc...


----------



## ShaniX (2011 Június 4)

És tizenkilenc...


----------



## ShaniX (2011 Június 4)

És húsz...


----------



## kivancsi fancsi (2011 Június 4)

Ez jo otlet volt!


----------



## ferika75 (2011 Június 4)

1


----------



## ferika75 (2011 Június 4)

2


----------



## ferika75 (2011 Június 4)

3


----------



## ferika75 (2011 Június 4)

4


----------



## ferika75 (2011 Június 4)

5


----------



## ferika75 (2011 Június 4)

6


----------



## ferika75 (2011 Június 4)

7


----------



## ferika75 (2011 Június 4)

8


----------



## ferika75 (2011 Június 4)

9


----------



## ferika75 (2011 Június 4)

10


----------



## ferika75 (2011 Június 4)

11


----------



## ferika75 (2011 Június 4)

12


----------



## ferika75 (2011 Június 4)

13


----------



## ferika75 (2011 Június 4)

14


----------



## ferika75 (2011 Június 4)

15


----------



## ferika75 (2011 Június 4)

16


----------



## ferika75 (2011 Június 4)

17


----------



## ferika75 (2011 Június 4)

18


----------



## ferika75 (2011 Június 4)

19


----------



## ferika75 (2011 Június 4)

20


----------



## palkovics1 (2011 Június 4)

19


----------



## palkovics1 (2011 Június 4)

20


----------



## palkovics1 (2011 Június 4)

21


----------



## palkovics1 (2011 Június 4)

22


----------



## click (2011 Június 4)

test


----------



## palkovics1 (2011 Június 4)

23


----------



## palkovics1 (2011 Június 4)

24


----------



## palkovics1 (2011 Június 4)

25


----------



## liliom68 (2011 Június 4)

Sziasztok!


----------



## palkovics1 (2011 Június 4)

26


----------



## palkovics1 (2011 Június 4)

Szia liliom68!


----------



## liliom68 (2011 Június 4)

Legyen mindenkinek szép napja!


----------



## palkovics1 (2011 Június 4)

Már megvolt a szép nap, most pihi van.


----------



## liliom68 (2011 Június 4)

Szia palkovics1!


----------



## liliom68 (2011 Június 4)

IGAZ,akkor legyen pihentető,szép éjszakánk!!


----------



## palkovics1 (2011 Június 4)

Te is most szeded össze a 20 hozzászólást liliom68???


----------



## palkovics1 (2011 Június 4)

Itt vagy még liliom68???


----------



## liliom68 (2011 Június 4)

11


----------



## liliom68 (2011 Június 4)

Igen itt vagyok, és igen ,igen most gyűjtögetném!!!


----------



## palkovics1 (2011 Június 4)

12


----------



## liliom68 (2011 Június 4)

Nagyon szeretnék állandó tag lenni!!! Mondj magadról valamit!!!!


----------



## palkovics1 (2011 Június 4)

Én is szeretnék állandó tag lenni, engem igazából az e-book-ok érdekelnek, itt sok olyan van amit nem találok meg máshol. Ezeket letöltöm és átalakítom, hogy tudjak olvasni a telefonon is, mert elég sokat autózom.
Te miért szeretnél állandó tag lenni???


----------



## liliom68 (2011 Június 4)

Én óvodapedagógus vagyok,és sok dolgot fedeztem fel amit szeretnék !!!!


----------



## palkovics1 (2011 Június 4)

Értem.


----------



## liliom68 (2011 Június 4)

15


----------



## palkovics1 (2011 Június 4)

16


----------



## liliom68 (2011 Június 4)

Szeretsz vezetni?


----------



## liliom68 (2011 Június 4)

Mindjárt kész!!!!


----------



## palkovics1 (2011 Június 4)

Az az életem, anélkül nem is tudom mihez kezdenék.


----------



## liliom68 (2011 Június 4)

18


----------



## liliom68 (2011 Június 4)

Mert???


----------



## liliom68 (2011 Június 4)

20


----------



## liliom68 (2011 Június 4)

Vagy,ha nem ,köszi!!!


----------



## liliom68 (2011 Június 4)

Szia!


----------



## palkovics1 (2011 Június 4)

Máshoz nem értek, a vezetés meg számomra kikapcsolódás és szórakozás egyben, nekem nem teher, mint sok más embernek. Ha nem vezethetnék nem tudnék semmit sem csinálni, ami érdekel, mert engem csak a járművek és vezetésük érdekel.
És te szereted as munkádat?


----------



## kerekirambo (2011 Június 4)

nagyon jó, gratulálok


----------



## Ruga (2011 Június 4)

A foci jó..szeretem.


----------



## krifcso (2011 Június 4)

koszi


----------



## csali55 (2011 Június 5)

kiss


Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


 Üdv! Jólenne a 20 pont yamaha rytmust szeretnék le tölteni.


----------



## csali55 (2011 Június 5)

:55:


csali55 írta:


> kiss
> üdv! Jólenne a 20 pont yamaha rytmust szeretnék le tölteni.kezdő yamahás.


----------



## Kenyke (2011 Június 5)

szép napot!


----------



## Galajanó (2011 Június 5)

Jóreggelit.


----------



## Galajanó (2011 Június 5)

Kívánok.


----------



## Galajanó (2011 Június 5)

Nekem eperturmix. Igazi eperből, nem olyan túltenyésztett izéből.


----------



## Galajanó (2011 Június 5)

Mert az jó dolog.


----------



## Galajanó (2011 Június 5)

Na megyek körülnézni.


----------



## Galajanó (2011 Június 5)

Aztaaaa...


----------



## Galajanó (2011 Június 5)

Jelenleg 3 látogató (2 tag és 1 vendég) böngészi a témát.


----------



## treborsz (2011 Június 5)

köszi szépen, aranyos vagy...


----------



## Galajanó (2011 Június 5)

Mármint nem ezt, hanem egy másikat.


----------



## Galajanó (2011 Június 5)

De ahhoz nem tudok hozzászólni.


----------



## Galajanó (2011 Június 5)

Érdekes.


----------



## Galajanó (2011 Június 5)

Ezt még szokni kell.


----------



## Galajanó (2011 Június 5)

Mondjuk a 48 órát úgyis ki kell várni.


----------



## Galajanó (2011 Június 5)

Nahhhhhhh.


----------



## ve.russs (2011 Június 5)

jelen


----------



## Krisztinkka (2011 Június 5)

*Beköszönés*

Üdvözlet Mindenkinek!


----------



## Krisztinkka (2011 Június 5)

*Naná!*

Naná, hogy a 20 hozzászólást szeretném én is "gyorsan" összegyűjteni... Ki nem?!


----------



## Krisztinkka (2011 Június 5)

**

Már csak 17 hiányzik


----------



## Krisztinkka (2011 Június 5)

Na, meg a két nap, hogy meg tudjam nézni a szabásmintákat a filcgyümölcsökhöz


----------



## borsheni (2011 Június 5)

Sziasztok


----------



## borsheni (2011 Június 5)

Csak hogy nekem is legyen valami értelme, írok vicceket


----------



## borsheni (2011 Június 5)

Ez volt az utolsó mondata valakinek:

Szerinted mérgező?


----------



## borsheni (2011 Június 5)

Ez volt az utolsó mondata valakinek:

Remélem, ennél magasabbra nem emelkedik a víz!


----------



## borsheni (2011 Június 5)

Két nagyképű bagoly ül a fán. Megszólal az egyik:
- Nekem azt mondta az Isten, hogy én vagyok a legszebb és a legokosabb a földön!
Mire a másik:
- Nem emlékszem, hogy ilyet mondtam volna.


----------



## borsheni (2011 Június 5)

A beteg könyörög az ápolónőnek:
- Nővérke! Hadd adjak egy csókot magának!
- Nem lehet!
- De nővérke! Hadd adjak egy csókot!
- Nem lehet! Már az is szabályellenes, hogy maga alatt fekszem.


----------



## borsheni (2011 Június 5)

- Mi ez a nevetés, Jean?
- Derül az ég, uram.


----------



## borsheni (2011 Június 5)

- Mondjon egy hosszú szót, Jean!
- Gumi.
- Ez magának hosszú?
- Nem, uram, de nyújtható.


----------



## borsheni (2011 Június 5)

- Jean, átmegyek a bácsikámhoz.
- De uram, az eső szakad odakint.
- Nem baj, Jean, azt mondta az öreg, hogy akkor menjek, amikor jól esik.

Jesszus


----------



## borsheni (2011 Június 5)

- Jó napot asszonyom… A zongorahangoló vagyok!
- És? Ki hívta magát?
- A szomszédok!


----------



## borsheni (2011 Június 5)

- Végre tudományosan is bebizonyosodott, amit régóta gyanítunk: a nőt nem Ádám oldalbordájából teremtette Isten, hanem az agyából. A bizonyíték: a bordái megvannak a férfinak.


----------



## borsheni (2011 Június 5)

Mi Az?????
Mi az Zöld, Kicsi és Háromszög alakú???
Zöld Kicsi Háromszög.


----------



## borsheni (2011 Június 5)

-Hova sietsz, Móricka?
-Haza, hogy megverjen az anyukám. Egyest kaptam.
-Ezért rohansz annyira?
-Igen, mert később már apukám is otthon lesz.


----------



## borsheni (2011 Június 5)

-Hogy hívják a kínai WC-pucolót !!!
-???
-Matat a kakiban


----------



## borsheni (2011 Június 5)

Mi az a mojza?
Apjó kicike kenéldalabocka. xD


----------



## borsheni (2011 Június 5)

-Milyen a klónozott szellem?
-Kísértetiesen hasonlít.


----------



## borsheni (2011 Június 5)

-Mi a különbség a méh és a darázs között? 
-A darázs nem gyűjt vasat.


----------



## borsheni (2011 Június 5)

-Kit hívnak, ha a vak beleesik a kútba? 
-A vakmerőt.


----------



## borsheni (2011 Június 5)

Áá meg is van a húsz  Akkor megyek is, köszönöm


----------



## nolybab (2011 Június 5)

Üdvözlet Győrből


----------



## richardbuz (2011 Június 5)

*Ez már a második*

2.


----------



## richardbuz (2011 Június 5)

Üdvözlet Budapestről.


----------



## richardbuz (2011 Június 5)

ab


----------



## richardbuz (2011 Június 5)

cd


----------



## richardbuz (2011 Június 5)

ef


----------



## richardbuz (2011 Június 5)

gh


----------



## richardbuz (2011 Június 5)

ij


----------



## richardbuz (2011 Június 5)

aláírtam


----------



## richardbuz (2011 Június 5)

10


----------



## richardbuz (2011 Június 5)

mit is írjak ide...


----------



## richardbuz (2011 Június 5)

ko


----------



## richardbuz (2011 Június 5)

ok


----------



## richardbuz (2011 Június 5)

esik az eső


----------



## richardbuz (2011 Június 5)

15


----------



## richardbuz (2011 Június 5)

teszt


----------



## richardbuz (2011 Június 5)

android


----------



## richardbuz (2011 Június 5)

yes már majdnem megvan


----------



## richardbuz (2011 Június 5)

na még 2


----------



## richardbuz (2011 Június 5)

kesz


----------



## Ruga (2011 Június 5)

*x*


----------



## Ruga (2011 Június 5)

x


----------



## Ruga (2011 Június 5)

x


----------



## LLaco30 (2011 Június 5)

hali


----------



## LLaco30 (2011 Június 5)

Jó


----------



## LLaco30 (2011 Június 5)

ez


----------



## LLaco30 (2011 Június 5)

az


----------



## LLaco30 (2011 Június 5)

oldal


----------



## LLaco30 (2011 Június 5)

nagyon


----------



## LLaco30 (2011 Június 5)

tetszik


----------



## LLaco30 (2011 Június 5)

ki


----------



## LLaco30 (2011 Június 5)

szenvedem


----------



## LLaco30 (2011 Június 5)

a


----------



## LLaco30 (2011 Június 5)

20


----------



## LLaco30 (2011 Június 5)

hozzá


----------



## LLaco30 (2011 Június 5)

szólást


----------



## Ruga (2011 Június 5)

x


----------



## Eszterkee (2011 Június 5)

Hellosztok!  Nem tudna valaki küldeni nekem Piramis kottákat, wagy legalább 20 hozzászólást írni ehhez, hogy tudjam használni a többi alkalmazást?  Kérek mindenkit, írjon, hogy összegyűljön hamar a 20 komment. :cry: köszönöm.


----------



## notob (2011 Június 5)

*uz1*



Melitta írta:


> 1, jelen


fff


----------



## Abberline (2011 Június 5)

Hát ha ez van, ez van....Sziasztok.
1.


----------



## Abberline (2011 Június 5)

2


----------



## Abberline (2011 Június 5)

3


----------



## Abberline (2011 Június 5)

4


----------



## Abberline (2011 Június 5)

5


----------



## Abberline (2011 Június 5)

6


----------



## Abberline (2011 Június 5)

7


----------



## picikatka (2011 Június 5)

sziasztok


----------



## nyirisara (2011 Június 5)

nagyszerű


----------



## Xandur (2011 Június 5)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Xandur (2011 Június 5)

Én, alias Xandur is megpróbálkozom a 20 hsz összegyűjtésével


----------



## Xandur (2011 Június 5)

Úgy látom, más sorstárs nincs az éterben jelenleg


----------



## kazo4422 (2011 Június 5)

próbálkozom én is...


----------



## Xandur (2011 Június 5)

Ez a 4. hsz.


----------



## Xandur (2011 Június 5)

Így meglehetősen lassan érem el a 20-at.


----------



## Xandur (2011 Június 5)

kazo4422 írta:


> próbálkozom én is...



Köszi, hogy beszálltál!!


----------



## Xandur (2011 Június 5)

voltak egy csomóan,


----------



## Xandur (2011 Június 5)

akik, egy-egy szót


----------



## Xandur (2011 Június 5)

küldtek


----------



## Xandur (2011 Június 5)

egy-egy hozzászólásban


----------



## Xandur (2011 Június 5)

én egy kicsit


----------



## Xandur (2011 Június 5)

variálom a témát


----------



## Xandur (2011 Június 5)

de félek,


----------



## Xandur (2011 Június 5)

nem vagyok


----------



## Xandur (2011 Június 5)

túl eredeti.


----------



## Xandur (2011 Június 5)

kitartó viszont


----------



## Xandur (2011 Június 5)

annál inkább,


----------



## Xandur (2011 Június 5)

mert még ma


----------



## Xandur (2011 Június 5)

szeretném letudni


----------



## Xandur (2011 Június 5)

a kötelező hozzászólás-számot.


----------



## Xandur (2011 Június 5)

És megvan!!!


----------



## levenet (2011 Június 5)

*Köszi!*

Köszi!


----------



## levenet (2011 Június 5)

*Köszi!*

Köszi szépen!


----------



## levenet (2011 Június 5)

*Köszi szépen!*

kiss Köszi szépen!


----------



## Attila1977 (2011 Június 5)

kiss


Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


----------



## levenet (2011 Június 5)

*Köszi szépen!*

Köszi szépen!:4:


----------



## levenet (2011 Június 5)

*Köszi!*

Köszi szépen!


----------



## rongytorpe (2011 Június 5)

jelen


----------



## rongytorpe (2011 Június 5)

amik voltak korábbi hozzászólásaim azok mért nem számitanak bele a 20 hozzászólásba?


----------



## levenet (2011 Június 5)

Köszi szépen 6


----------



## rongytorpe (2011 Június 5)

Most egymás után irjak be 20szor? olyat lehet?


----------



## rongytorpe (2011 Június 5)

jelen


----------



## levenet (2011 Június 5)

Köszi szépen 7!


----------



## rongytorpe (2011 Június 5)

köszi a lehetőséget


----------



## levenet (2011 Június 5)

Köszi szépen 8!


----------



## rongytorpe (2011 Június 5)

annyira szuper ez az oldal


----------



## rongytorpe (2011 Június 5)

köszi h itt lehetek


----------



## levenet (2011 Június 5)

*Hm!*

Köszi szépen 9!


----------



## rongytorpe (2011 Június 5)

fejlesztőpedagógus, konduktorként rengeteg segitséget kapok tőletek


----------



## levenet (2011 Június 5)

Köszi szépen 10!


----------



## rongytorpe (2011 Június 5)

jelen9


----------



## rongytorpe (2011 Június 5)

remélem én is tudok nektek segiteni


----------



## levenet (2011 Június 5)

Köszi szépen11!


----------



## rongytorpe (2011 Június 5)

köszi,11


----------



## rongytorpe (2011 Június 5)

jelen12


----------



## rongytorpe (2011 Június 5)

tök jó 13


----------



## rongytorpe (2011 Június 5)

ez a topic sokat segit 14


----------



## rongytorpe (2011 Június 5)

jelen 15


----------



## rongytorpe (2011 Június 5)

5


----------



## rongytorpe (2011 Június 5)

4


----------



## rongytorpe (2011 Június 5)

3


----------



## rongytorpe (2011 Június 5)

2


----------



## rongytorpe (2011 Június 5)

1


----------



## rongytorpe (2011 Június 5)

még egyszer nagyon nagyon köszönöm a lehetőséget! bónusz hozzászólás


----------



## levenet (2011 Június 5)

Köszi szépen12!


----------



## levenet (2011 Június 5)

Köszi szépen13!


----------



## levenet (2011 Június 5)

Köszi szépen14!


----------



## levenet (2011 Június 5)

Köszi szépen15!


----------



## levenet (2011 Június 5)

16?


----------



## levenet (2011 Június 5)

17!


----------



## levenet (2011 Június 5)

*Hm!*

18!


----------



## levenet (2011 Június 5)

19...


----------



## levenet (2011 Június 5)

20!!!!


----------



## levenet (2011 Június 5)

*Hát?*

21?


----------



## jujubond (2011 Június 5)

1


----------



## jujubond (2011 Június 5)

2


----------



## jujubond (2011 Június 5)

3


----------



## jujubond (2011 Június 5)

4


----------



## jujubond (2011 Június 5)

5


----------



## jujubond (2011 Június 5)

6


----------



## jujubond (2011 Június 5)

7


----------



## jujubond (2011 Június 5)

8


----------



## jujubond (2011 Június 5)

9


----------



## jujubond (2011 Június 5)

10


----------



## jujubond (2011 Június 5)

11


----------



## jujubond (2011 Június 5)

12


----------



## jujubond (2011 Június 5)

13


----------



## jujubond (2011 Június 5)

14


----------



## jujubond (2011 Június 5)

15


----------



## jujubond (2011 Június 5)

16​


----------



## jujubond (2011 Június 5)

17


----------



## jujubond (2011 Június 5)

18


----------



## Gabóca62 (2011 Június 5)

*Köszönet*

Remélem a mintákat is meg tudom nézni előbb-utóbb.
Alig várom. Nagyon sokat keresgéltem már.
Köszönöm!


----------



## jujubond (2011 Június 5)

19


----------



## jujubond (2011 Június 5)

20


----------



## Gabóca62 (2011 Június 5)

*Minden kezdet nehéz*

Eddig még nekem nem sikerült nézelődnöm, de nagyon várom a lehetőséget. Neked is sok sikert kívánok!


mzperxx írta:


> Sziasztok! Eddig csak zugolvasó-és nézegető voltam, most szeretnék egy kis segítséget kérni. Ennek a kis boszinak keresem a színkódját, esetleg a mintáját is, nekem elég rossz minőségű.
> Sajnos semmi infót nem tudok róla, neten próbáltam keresni, de semmi. Előre is köszönöm a segítségeteket!


----------



## kalasnikov (2011 Június 5)

üdv mindenkinek!


----------



## kalasnikov (2011 Június 5)

2


----------



## kalasnikov (2011 Június 5)

3


----------



## kalasnikov (2011 Június 5)

4


----------



## kalasnikov (2011 Június 5)

5


----------



## kalasnikov (2011 Június 5)

6


----------



## kalasnikov (2011 Június 5)

7


----------



## kalasnikov (2011 Június 5)

8


----------



## kalasnikov (2011 Június 5)

9


----------



## kalasnikov (2011 Június 5)

10


----------



## kalasnikov (2011 Június 5)

11


----------



## kalasnikov (2011 Június 5)

12


----------



## kalasnikov (2011 Június 5)

13


----------



## kalasnikov (2011 Június 5)

14


----------



## kalasnikov (2011 Június 5)

15


----------



## kalasnikov (2011 Június 5)

16


----------



## kalasnikov (2011 Június 5)

17


----------



## puruttya (2011 Június 5)

szia, jó az a canadahun dolog, nagyon tetszik...


----------



## kalasnikov (2011 Június 5)

18


----------



## kalasnikov (2011 Június 5)

19


----------



## kalasnikov (2011 Június 5)

20


----------



## kalasnikov (2011 Június 5)

21


----------



## ezmiez (2011 Június 5)

Üdv!


----------



## ezmiez (2011 Június 5)

Szeretném mindenkinek megköszönni az ezoterikus ebook feltöltéseket. Sajnos 20 hozzászólás kell, hogy le tudjak tölteni közülük néhányat...


----------



## ezmiez (2011 Június 5)

Úgyhogy számoljunk


----------



## ezmiez (2011 Június 5)

Kilenc


----------



## ezmiez (2011 Június 5)

Tíz


----------



## ezmiez (2011 Június 5)

11


----------



## ezmiez (2011 Június 5)

12


----------



## ezmiez (2011 Június 5)

13


----------



## ezmiez (2011 Június 5)

14


----------



## ezmiez (2011 Június 5)

15


----------



## ezmiez (2011 Június 5)

Xvi.


----------



## ezmiez (2011 Június 5)

Xvii.


----------



## ezmiez (2011 Június 5)

*xviii.*


----------



## ezmiez (2011 Június 5)

Xix.


----------



## ezmiez (2011 Június 5)

És az utolsó. Köszönöm mégegyszer mndenkinek a feltöltéseket! Boldog életet kívánok mindenkinek!


----------



## ezmiez (2011 Június 5)

21


----------



## haimond (2011 Június 5)

helló sziasztok. Nagyon jó kis fórum ez ahol még le is tölthetek. Ezért szereznem kell 20 kommit. Kezdjünk is hozzá.


----------



## haimond (2011 Június 5)

2


----------



## haimond (2011 Június 5)

3


----------



## haimond (2011 Június 5)

4


----------



## haimond (2011 Június 5)

5


----------



## haimond (2011 Június 5)

6


----------



## haimond (2011 Június 5)

7


----------



## haimond (2011 Június 5)

8


----------



## haimond (2011 Június 5)

9


----------



## haimond (2011 Június 5)

10


----------



## haimond (2011 Június 5)

11


----------



## haimond (2011 Június 5)

12


----------



## haimond (2011 Június 5)

13


----------



## haimond (2011 Június 5)

14


----------



## haimond (2011 Június 5)

15


----------



## haimond (2011 Június 5)

16


----------



## haimond (2011 Június 5)

17


----------



## haimond (2011 Június 6)

18


----------



## haimond (2011 Június 6)

19


----------



## haimond (2011 Június 6)

Ez az utolsó. Mindenkinek kellemes fórumozást és szép napot.


----------



## ermiki (2011 Június 6)

szép estét mindenkinek !kiss


----------



## Hdominick (2011 Június 6)

Üdv!


----------



## Hdominick (2011 Június 6)

1 kecske


----------



## Hdominick (2011 Június 6)

2 kecske


----------



## Hdominick (2011 Június 6)

3 kecske


----------



## Hdominick (2011 Június 6)

4 kecske


----------



## Hdominick (2011 Június 6)

5 kecske


----------



## Hdominick (2011 Június 6)

6 kecske


----------



## Hdominick (2011 Június 6)

7 kecske


----------



## Hdominick (2011 Június 6)

8 kecske


----------



## Hdominick (2011 Június 6)

9 kecske


----------



## Hdominick (2011 Június 6)

10 kecske


----------



## Hdominick (2011 Június 6)

11 kecske


----------



## pixie08 (2011 Június 6)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg



kösziköszi :razz: kiss


----------



## Hdominick (2011 Június 6)

12 kecske


----------



## Hdominick (2011 Június 6)

13 kecske


----------



## Hdominick (2011 Június 6)

14 kecske


----------



## Hdominick (2011 Június 6)

15 kecske


----------



## Hdominick (2011 Június 6)

16 kecske


----------



## Hdominick (2011 Június 6)

17 kecske


----------



## Hdominick (2011 Június 6)

18 kecske


----------



## Hdominick (2011 Június 6)

19 kecske


----------



## doogoka (2011 Június 6)

Sziasztok


----------



## pegi66 (2011 Június 6)

Szép napot


----------



## pegi66 (2011 Június 6)

Lassan telik ez a 20...


----------



## pegi66 (2011 Június 6)




----------



## pegi66 (2011 Június 6)




----------



## pegi66 (2011 Június 6)




----------



## funita (2011 Június 6)

Szerintem túl vagyok a 20 üzeneten, de próbálkozom tovább. Jó reggelt mindenkinek!


----------



## funita (2011 Június 6)

Vidám hétfőt!


----------



## funita (2011 Június 6)

*Igyexem*

kiss


----------



## pegi66 (2011 Június 6)

8)


----------



## funita (2011 Június 6)

*Még mindig*


----------



## funita (2011 Június 6)

*Továbbra is*

:77:


----------



## pegi66 (2011 Június 6)

Nekem van még pár...


----------



## funita (2011 Június 6)

*Még mindig*


----------



## funita (2011 Június 6)

*Folytatva*

:4:


----------



## pegi66 (2011 Június 6)

8)


----------



## funita (2011 Június 6)

*Nem abbahagyva*


----------



## funita (2011 Június 6)

*Megszakítás nélkül*

:lol:


----------



## pegi66 (2011 Június 6)

:/


----------



## funita (2011 Június 6)

*Már 5letem sincs*

:--:


----------



## funita (2011 Június 6)

**


----------



## pegi66 (2011 Június 6)

Funita, jók a vigyorgó pofikáid!


----------



## funita (2011 Június 6)

*Lécci, hadd férjek hozzá*

:656:


----------



## funita (2011 Június 6)

**

:d


----------



## pegi66 (2011 Június 6)




----------



## funita (2011 Június 6)

*hihi*


----------



## pegi66 (2011 Június 6)

8)


----------



## funita (2011 Június 6)

*lécci *

:11:


----------



## funita (2011 Június 6)

*Ébresztő!*

:34:


----------



## pegi66 (2011 Június 6)




----------



## funita (2011 Június 6)

**


----------



## pegi66 (2011 Június 6)




----------



## funita (2011 Június 6)

*munkanap ismét*

:444:


----------



## funita (2011 Június 6)

*Ici-pici pillangó....*

:55:


----------



## funita (2011 Június 6)

*oops*

:3:


----------



## funita (2011 Június 6)

*grrr*

:8:


----------



## pegi66 (2011 Június 6)




----------



## funita (2011 Június 6)

*vége*

:..:


----------



## pegi66 (2011 Június 6)




----------



## pegi66 (2011 Június 6)




----------



## pegi66 (2011 Június 6)




----------



## pegi66 (2011 Június 6)




----------



## tkanasz (2011 Június 6)

1


----------



## tkanasz (2011 Június 6)

kiss


----------



## tkanasz (2011 Június 6)




----------



## tkanasz (2011 Június 6)

:4:


----------



## tkanasz (2011 Június 6)

:34:


----------



## Lindi30 (2011 Június 6)

:..:


----------



## tkanasz (2011 Június 6)

:fuck:


----------



## tkanasz (2011 Június 6)




----------



## tkanasz (2011 Június 6)




----------



## tkanasz (2011 Június 6)

:2:


----------



## tkanasz (2011 Június 6)

:kaboom:


----------



## tkanasz (2011 Június 6)




----------



## tkanasz (2011 Június 6)

:9:


----------



## tkanasz (2011 Június 6)

:butt::6:


----------



## tkanasz (2011 Június 6)

:99:


----------



## tkanasz (2011 Június 6)

:88:


----------



## tkanasz (2011 Június 6)

:444:


----------



## tkanasz (2011 Június 6)

:555:


----------



## tkanasz (2011 Június 6)

:8:


----------



## tkanasz (2011 Június 6)

:55::ugras:\\m/:roll:


----------



## tkanasz (2011 Június 6)

:,,::23::66:


----------



## tkanasz (2011 Június 6)

:11::00:://:


----------



## vuks (2011 Június 6)

Legjobb lap amit eddig láttam.


----------



## vuks (2011 Június 6)

Cseh sörfesztivál lesz a héten a Városházánál. 
Hangulat garantált.


----------



## vuks (2011 Június 6)

Selmecbányát mindenkinek látni kell!


----------



## tkanasz (2011 Június 6)

Hello mindenki! kiss


----------



## vuks (2011 Június 6)

Spiró György: Koccanás, ha még nem láttad, ne hagyd ki.
Katona


----------



## vuks (2011 Június 6)

Jön a nyár, koncertek, fesztiválok!


----------



## vuks (2011 Június 6)

Pest környéki látnivaló: Zsámbék, Rakétabázis


----------



## vuks (2011 Június 6)

Micimackó, ne feledd ma Róbert nap van!


----------



## vuks (2011 Június 6)

Jövő hétfőn Pünkösd!


----------



## vuks (2011 Június 6)

Sajnos a Janikovszkyt bezárják!


----------



## vuks (2011 Június 6)

Kézilabda: kikaptunk a németektől kettővel, behozzuk!


----------



## vuks (2011 Június 6)

Ha kedvet kapna valaki Selmechez:

http://www.selmec-sopron.eu/hun_32_web.pdf


----------



## vuks (2011 Június 6)

Fociban is kikaptunk, azt nem hozzuk be....


----------



## vuks (2011 Június 6)

Azért van remény:

www.goldball.hu


----------



## vuks (2011 Június 6)

Csak későbbre elvész a lelkesedés, tudás?
Már régóta 24. óra után vagyunk...


----------



## vuks (2011 Június 6)

http://fono.hu/?action=news&categoryid=3

Ez jobb.


----------



## vuks (2011 Június 6)

Ha valki arra jár:
http://fono.hu/?action=events&categoryid=1


----------



## vuks (2011 Június 6)

Egyik kedvencem:

http://1xbolt.blogspot.com/


----------



## vuks (2011 Június 6)

Másik:

http://alterbp.blogspot.com/2011/04/alterbp-reloaded.html


----------



## vuks (2011 Június 6)

Ennek se árt a reklám:
http://www.epuletgepeszetimuzeum.hu/main.php?id=100


----------



## vuks (2011 Június 6)

Kis zene is legyen:
http://recorder.blog.hu/2010/12/02/amorf_lovagok_tocsarobbanto_albumpremier


----------



## vuks (2011 Június 6)

Halgassátok sokat:

http://www.myspace.com/bathroommirrortragedy


----------



## rozabokor (2011 Június 6)

Legyen 20 hozzászólásom!


----------



## sefike (2011 Június 6)

*20 hozzászólás*

Sziasztok!


----------



## sefike (2011 Június 6)

Csak a gyors válaszok miatt írogatok'


----------



## sefike (2011 Június 6)

Minden jót mindenkinek!


----------



## sefike (2011 Június 6)

Nagyon jó ez a weboldal!


----------



## sefike (2011 Június 6)

Van rajta minden!


----------



## sefike (2011 Június 6)

Gratulálok a készítőknek és a feltöltőknek!


----------



## sefike (2011 Június 6)

Hú de sok ez a 20 üzenet!


----------



## sefike (2011 Június 6)

Hú de sok ez a 20 üzenet!10


----------



## sefike (2011 Június 6)

Hú de sok ez a 20 üzenet!11


----------



## sefike (2011 Június 6)

Hú de sok ez a 20 üzenet!12


----------



## sefike (2011 Június 6)

Hú de sok ez a 20 üzenet! 13


----------



## sefike (2011 Június 6)

Hú de sok ez a 20 üzenet!15


----------



## sefike (2011 Június 6)

Hú de sok ez a 20 üzenet!30


----------



## sefike (2011 Június 6)

Hú de sok ez a 20 üzenet!40


----------



## vera2008 (2011 Június 6)

*Sziaztok*


----------



## vera2008 (2011 Június 6)

nem is olyan sok


----------



## vera2008 (2011 Június 6)




----------



## sefike (2011 Június 6)

Hú de sok ez a 20 üzenet!60


----------



## sefike (2011 Június 6)




----------



## sefike (2011 Június 6)




----------



## sefike (2011 Június 6)




----------



## sefike (2011 Június 6)




----------



## sefike (2011 Június 6)




----------



## sefike (2011 Június 6)

:444::444::444::444::444::444::444::444::444::444:kiss


----------



## sefike (2011 Június 6)

:--:


----------



## sefike (2011 Június 6)

\\m/kiss


----------



## sefike (2011 Június 6)




----------



## sefike (2011 Június 6)

kisskiss:2:


----------



## sefike (2011 Június 6)




----------



## sefike (2011 Június 6)

kisskiss:4:


----------



## Jazminn (2011 Június 6)

üdv


----------



## Jazminn (2011 Június 6)




----------



## Jazminn (2011 Június 6)

kiss:4:


----------



## Lujza_78 (2011 Június 6)




----------



## Jazminn (2011 Június 6)

:d


----------



## Jazminn (2011 Június 6)




----------



## Lujza_78 (2011 Június 6)




----------



## Jazminn (2011 Június 6)

:9:


----------



## Jazminn (2011 Június 6)




----------



## Jazminn (2011 Június 6)

:11:


----------



## Jazminn (2011 Június 6)

:8:


----------



## Jazminn (2011 Június 6)

:34:


----------



## Jazminn (2011 Június 6)

:88:


----------



## Jazminn (2011 Június 6)

:55:


----------



## Jazminn (2011 Június 6)

:``:


----------



## Jazminn (2011 Június 6)

:444:


----------



## Jazminn (2011 Június 6)

:777:


----------



## Jazminn (2011 Június 6)

:77:


----------



## Jazminn (2011 Június 6)

:--:


----------



## Jazminn (2011 Június 6)

:3:


----------



## Jazminn (2011 Június 6)

:00:


----------



## Jazminn (2011 Június 6)

://:


----------



## Jazminn (2011 Június 6)

a


----------



## Lujza_78 (2011 Június 6)

Köszi


----------



## Lujza_78 (2011 Június 6)

Jó ötlet!


----------



## Lujza_78 (2011 Június 6)




----------



## katter3 (2011 Június 6)

köszönet


----------



## Lujza_78 (2011 Június 6)

6? 7?


----------



## Lujza_78 (2011 Június 6)

Szép napot mindenkinek!


----------



## Mutty (2011 Június 6)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Lujza_78 (2011 Június 6)

Köszi, Anyóka!


----------



## Lujza_78 (2011 Június 6)

üzenőfüzet!


----------



## Lujza_78 (2011 Június 6)

roll eyes


----------



## Lujza_78 (2011 Június 6)

ez egy igazán hasznos topic! :Đ


----------



## Lujza_78 (2011 Június 6)

A mai kedvenc gondolatom:


----------



## Lujza_78 (2011 Június 6)

"Ha egy férfi megérint a szavaival..."


----------



## Lujza_78 (2011 Június 6)

... a kezei sincsenek már olyan messze!"


----------



## Lujza_78 (2011 Június 6)

Fogalmam sincs kitől származik...


----------



## Lujza_78 (2011 Június 6)

De tetszik!


----------



## Lujza_78 (2011 Június 6)

Van még egy kedvencem!


----------



## Lujza_78 (2011 Június 6)

"A hozzáállás az a kapcsoló, ami minden mást elindít!"


----------



## Lujza_78 (2011 Június 6)

De most épp szerelmes vagyok, így az előbbi a kedvenc!


----------



## Lujza_78 (2011 Június 6)

Kívánom másnak is! ;-)


----------



## Lujza_78 (2011 Június 6)

<!--[if gte mso 9]><xml> <o:OfficeDocumentSettings> <o:AllowPNG/> </o:OfficeDocumentSettings> </xml><![endif]--><!--[if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:WordDocument> <w:View>Normal</w:View> <w:Zoom>0</w:Zoom> <w:TrackMoves/> <w:TrackFormatting/> <w:HyphenationZone>21</w:HyphenationZone> <wunctuationKerning/> <w:ValidateAgainstSchemas/> <w:SaveIfXMLInvalid>false</w:SaveIfXMLInvalid> <w:IgnoreMixedContent>false</w:IgnoreMixedContent> <w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText>false</w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText> <woNotPromoteQF/> <w:LidThemeOther>HU</w:LidThemeOther> <w:LidThemeAsian>X-NONE</w:LidThemeAsian> <w:LidThemeComplexScript>X-NONE</w:LidThemeComplexScript> <w:Compatibility> <w:BreakWrappedTables/> <w:SnapToGridInCell/> <w:WrapTextWithPunct/> <w:UseAsianBreakRules/> <wontGrowAutofit/> <w:SplitPgBreakAndParaMark/> <w:EnableOpenTypeKerning/> <wontFlipMirrorIndents/> <w:OverrideTableStyleHps/> </w:Compatibility> <w:BrowserLevel>MicrosoftInternetExplorer4</w:BrowserLevel> <m:mathPr> <m:mathFont m:val="Cambria Math"/> <m:brkBin m:val="before"/> <m:brkBinSub m:val="--"/> <m:smallFrac m:val="off"/> <m:dispDef/> <m:lMargin m:val="0"/> <m:rMargin m:val="0"/> <m:defJc m:val="centerGroup"/> <m:wrapIndent m:val="1440"/> <m:intLim m:val="subSup"/> <m:naryLim m:val="undOvr"/> </m:mathPr></w:WordDocument> </xml><![endif]--><!--[if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:LatentStyles DefLockedState="false" DefUnhideWhenUsed="true" DefSemiHidden="true" DefQFormat="false" DefPriority="99" LatentStyleCount="267"> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="0" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Normal"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="heading 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 7"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 8"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 9"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 7"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 8"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 9"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="35" QFormat="true" Name="caption"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="10" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Title"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="1" Name="Default Paragraph Font"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="11" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Subtitle"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="22" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Strong"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="20" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Emphasis"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="59" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Table Grid"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Placeholder Text"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="1" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="No Spacing"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Revision"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="34" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="List Paragraph"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="29" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Quote"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="30" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Intense Quote"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="19" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Subtle Emphasis"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="21" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Intense Emphasis"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="31" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Subtle Reference"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="32" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Intense Reference"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="33" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Book Title"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="37" Name="Bibliography"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" QFormat="true" Name="TOC Heading"/> </w:LatentStyles> </xml><![endif]--><!--[if gte mso 10]> <style> /* Style Definitions */ table.MsoNormalTable {mso-style-name:"Normál táblázat"; mso-tstyle-rowband-size:0; mso-tstyle-colband-size:0; mso-style-noshow:yes; mso-style-priority:99; mso-style-parent:""; mso-padding-alt:0cm 5.4pt 0cm 5.4pt; mso-para-margin:0cm; mso-para-margin-bottom:.0001pt; mso-pagination:widow-orphan; font-size:10.0pt; font-family:"Times New Roman","serif";} </style> <![endif]-->[FONT=&quot]Ha igazad van, megengedheted magadnak, hogy megőrizd a nyugalmad.[/FONT]


----------



## Lujza_78 (2011 Június 6)

<!--[if gte mso 9]><xml> <o:OfficeDocumentSettings> <o:AllowPNG/> </o:OfficeDocumentSettings> </xml><![endif]--><!--[if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:WordDocument> <w:View>Normal</w:View> <w:Zoom>0</w:Zoom> <w:TrackMoves/> <w:TrackFormatting/> <w:HyphenationZone>21</w:HyphenationZone> <wunctuationKerning/> <w:ValidateAgainstSchemas/> <w:SaveIfXMLInvalid>false</w:SaveIfXMLInvalid> <w:IgnoreMixedContent>false</w:IgnoreMixedContent> <w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText>false</w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText> <woNotPromoteQF/> <w:LidThemeOther>HU</w:LidThemeOther> <w:LidThemeAsian>X-NONE</w:LidThemeAsian> <w:LidThemeComplexScript>X-NONE</w:LidThemeComplexScript> <w:Compatibility> <w:BreakWrappedTables/> <w:SnapToGridInCell/> <w:WrapTextWithPunct/> <w:UseAsianBreakRules/> <wontGrowAutofit/> <w:SplitPgBreakAndParaMark/> <w:EnableOpenTypeKerning/> <wontFlipMirrorIndents/> <w:OverrideTableStyleHps/> </w:Compatibility> <w:BrowserLevel>MicrosoftInternetExplorer4</w:BrowserLevel> <m:mathPr> <m:mathFont m:val="Cambria Math"/> <m:brkBin m:val="before"/> <m:brkBinSub m:val="--"/> <m:smallFrac m:val="off"/> <m:dispDef/> <m:lMargin m:val="0"/> <m:rMargin m:val="0"/> <m:defJc m:val="centerGroup"/> <m:wrapIndent m:val="1440"/> <m:intLim m:val="subSup"/> <m:naryLim m:val="undOvr"/> </m:mathPr></w:WordDocument> </xml><![endif]--><!--[if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:LatentStyles DefLockedState="false" DefUnhideWhenUsed="true" DefSemiHidden="true" DefQFormat="false" DefPriority="99" LatentStyleCount="267"> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="0" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Normal"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="heading 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 7"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 8"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 9"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 7"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 8"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 9"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="35" QFormat="true" Name="caption"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="10" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Title"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="1" Name="Default Paragraph Font"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="11" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Subtitle"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="22" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Strong"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="20" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Emphasis"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="59" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Table Grid"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Placeholder Text"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="1" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="No Spacing"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Revision"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="34" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="List Paragraph"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="29" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Quote"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="30" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Intense Quote"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="19" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Subtle Emphasis"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="21" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Intense Emphasis"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="31" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Subtle Reference"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="32" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Intense Reference"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="33" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Book Title"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="37" Name="Bibliography"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" QFormat="true" Name="TOC Heading"/> </w:LatentStyles> </xml><![endif]--><!--[if gte mso 10]> <style> /* Style Definitions */ table.MsoNormalTable {mso-style-name:"Normál táblázat"; mso-tstyle-rowband-size:0; mso-tstyle-colband-size:0; mso-style-noshow:yes; mso-style-priority:99; mso-style-parent:""; mso-padding-alt:0cm 5.4pt 0cm 5.4pt; mso-para-margin:0cm; mso-para-margin-bottom:.0001pt; mso-pagination:widow-orphan; font-size:10.0pt; font-family:"Times New Roman","serif";} </style> <![endif]-->[FONT=&quot]Ha nincs nem engedheted meg, hogy elveszítsd.[/FONT]


----------



## ch89 (2011 Június 6)

Sziasztok!


----------



## ch89 (2011 Június 6)




----------



## Lulifan68 (2011 Június 6)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Lulifan68 (2011 Június 6)

Nagyon jó ötlet!


----------



## Lulifan68 (2011 Június 6)

Köszi!


----------



## Lulifan68 (2011 Június 6)

Tudom türelmetlen vagyok.


----------



## Lulifan68 (2011 Június 6)

De szeretnék hamarabb...


----------



## Lulifan68 (2011 Június 6)

teljes jogú...


----------



## Lulifan68 (2011 Június 6)

taggá válni.


----------



## Lulifan68 (2011 Június 6)




----------



## Lulifan68 (2011 Június 6)

Bocsi!


----------



## Pajesz (2011 Június 6)

Sziasztok.


----------



## Pajesz (2011 Június 6)

Üdvözlök mindenkit.


----------



## Pajesz (2011 Június 6)

Na jó ez nekem nem megy.


----------



## Pajesz (2011 Június 6)

Inkább keresek valami konkrét témát.


----------



## Pajesz (2011 Június 6)

Addig is sziasztok.


----------



## Trinity3 (2011 Június 6)

*Helló*

Sziasztok! Kéne a 20 hozzászólás, mert egy e bookot szeretnék letölteni, de addig nem hagyja amig nem töltöm ki a 20 hozzászólást. sajnálom ha emiatt esetleg offolom a topicokat, és rá vagyok így kényszerítve az értelmetlen megnyílvánulásokra! előre is bocsi ezért


----------



## Trinity3 (2011 Június 6)

Ezzel a második is megvan


----------



## Trinity3 (2011 Június 6)

Látom ezt a megoldást más is hülyeségnek tartja..


----------



## Trinity3 (2011 Június 6)

Nembaj, kitartó vagyok


----------



## Trinity3 (2011 Június 6)

Bár jó lenne tudni ennek így mi az értelme


----------



## Trinity3 (2011 Június 6)

szerintem max a szervert foglalja a sok értelmetlen hozzászólás


----------



## Trinity3 (2011 Június 6)

de nekem mindegy végülis


----------



## Trinity3 (2011 Június 6)

akkor dobjuk fel a hangulatot : http://raz.z0r.de/L/z0r-de_1840.swf


----------



## Trinity3 (2011 Június 6)

vagy esetleg énekeljek valamit?


----------



## Dominika1996 (2011 Június 6)

....


----------



## Trinity3 (2011 Június 6)

akkor: lálálá-lálálá-láááááá-lálá.


----------



## Dominika1996 (2011 Június 6)

mire megírom a huszat -.-


----------



## Dominika1996 (2011 Június 6)

a zene meg sürgősen kellene...-.-


----------



## Trinity3 (2011 Június 6)

aki felismerte az előző dallamot annak küldök egy monitorvásárlásra jogosító kupont, amit majd a képernyőn látható szaggatott vonal mentén kell kivágni


----------



## Dominika1996 (2011 Június 6)

de nem értem ezt a sz_rt


----------



## Trinity3 (2011 Június 6)

------------------ kupon ---------------


----------



## Trinity3 (2011 Június 6)

ha kivágtad, vehetsz egy új monitort


----------



## Trinity3 (2011 Június 6)

egész szórakoztató ez így.. nekem...


----------



## Dominika1996 (2011 Június 6)

dhhnhhn


----------



## Trinity3 (2011 Június 6)

a lényeg hogy már csak pár ilyen építő jellegű hozzászólás, és letölthetem a könyvet..


----------



## Dominika1996 (2011 Június 6)

nemigaz h. mia f_sznak kell a 20 hozzászólás megiint -.-


----------



## Trinity3 (2011 Június 6)

...de ha mégsem, akkor asszem nekem kell majd új monitort beszereznem, miután ezt megtapostam


----------



## Trinity3 (2011 Június 6)

na sebaj, akkor végső visszaszámlálás:


----------



## Dominika1996 (2011 Június 6)

sz_r -.-.-.-.-.-.--.-.-.-..........................


----------



## Trinity3 (2011 Június 6)

tizennyolc...


----------



## Trinity3 (2011 Június 6)

tizenkilenc... közben itt dörög az ég...


----------



## Trinity3 (2011 Június 6)

és a húsz... köszönöm a lehetőséget! sziasztok!


----------



## Dominika1996 (2011 Június 6)

7777777777777777777777777777777778888888888888887777777777778888888887777777778


----------



## Dominika1996 (2011 Június 6)

..............................................................................................................................................


----------



## Dominika1996 (2011 Június 6)

10eeeediiiikkkhuuelsehiszemeztasza-rthogymiaf-sznakkell10000hozzászólássss.enyhénfelidegesít


----------



## Dominika1996 (2011 Június 6)

11.11.11.11.11.11.11.11.11.11.11.11.11.11.11.11.


----------



## effendi1 (2011 Június 6)

10eeeediiiikkkhuuelsehiszemeztasza-rthogymiaf-sznakkell10000


----------



## Dominika1996 (2011 Június 6)

12.12.12.12.12.12.12.12.12.12.12.12.12.12.12......váááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááá


----------



## effendi1 (2011 Június 6)

10eeeediiiikkkhuuelsehiszemeztasza-rthogymiaf-sznakkell10000fd


----------



## Dominika1996 (2011 Június 6)

tizenhárom...-.-.-.-.-..................xxxxxxxxxxxxjhhsgihsgo


----------



## effendi1 (2011 Június 6)

10eeeediiiikkkhuuelsehiszemeztasza-rthogymiaf-sznakkell10000fd 
<!-- / message -->


----------



## döncus (2011 Június 6)

ezt most tök nem értem! Végülis mihez kell és hol hozzászólni? Még sosem volta ilyen oldalon..


----------



## effendi1 (2011 Június 6)

Négy – te kis leány hová mégy,


----------



## Dominika1996 (2011 Június 6)

mméééégg 77777....


----------



## effendi1 (2011 Június 6)

Öt – érik a tök,


----------



## Dominika1996 (2011 Június 6)

nemásolj te hüüüüüü-lye. xD


----------



## effendi1 (2011 Június 6)

Hat – hasad a pad,


----------



## kittyavo (2011 Június 6)

*koszonet a 20ért*

sziasztok


----------



## effendi1 (2011 Június 6)

Az nem ér? 
Közben már kifejlesztettem egy saját stílust.


----------



## Dominika1996 (2011 Június 6)

ksdjhkjhukhfsgdkdff


----------



## kittyavo (2011 Június 6)

*ezeket a*

sorokat


----------



## effendi1 (2011 Június 6)

Hét – zsemlét süt a pék


----------



## effendi1 (2011 Június 6)

Bár tíz után meg leszek lőve.


----------



## kittyavo (2011 Június 6)

*a*

20ert


----------



## effendi1 (2011 Június 6)

Nyolc – üres a polc,


----------



## kittyavo (2011 Június 6)

*irom,*

es...


----------



## kittyavo (2011 Június 6)

*mar csak*

tizenot


----------



## Dominika1996 (2011 Június 6)

De  huu de unom már  érted nehogymár nyugalmasan le tudj tölteni egy rohadt zenét.. itt kell szívnii és várni míg meg lesz a 20 hozzászólás--.-


----------



## Dominika1996 (2011 Június 6)

nagyon értelmes ez az egész -.-  Amúgy látom te elvagy


----------



## kittyavo (2011 Június 6)

*14edik*

kell a konyv!!!


----------



## Dominika1996 (2011 Június 6)

még ketttőőőőőőő


----------



## kittyavo (2011 Június 6)

*akarom a pdf*

tizenharom


----------



## Dominika1996 (2011 Június 6)

éééééééééééééééééééééééssssssssss kléééééééééééééééééééééééééééééééééssssssssssssszzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz  sSZiiiiiiiiiiiiaaaaaa


----------



## effendi1 (2011 Június 6)

Kilenc – kis Ferenc,


----------



## kittyavo (2011 Június 6)

*tizenketto*

es igen 12


----------



## kittyavo (2011 Június 6)

*lecci lecci*

tizenegy


----------



## döncus (2011 Június 6)

helló mindenkinek Dúzsról!


----------



## kittyavo (2011 Június 6)

*mar itt a fele*

tehat tiz


----------



## effendi1 (2011 Június 6)

Tíz – tiszta víz,


----------



## effendi1 (2011 Június 6)

Ha nem tiszta, vidd vissza


----------



## kittyavo (2011 Június 6)

*fellabon*

kilenc


----------



## kittyavo (2011 Június 6)

*nekem nyóc*

mert nyolc


----------



## effendi1 (2011 Június 6)

Majd a cica megissza


----------



## kittyavo (2011 Június 6)

*hét*

mint a törpe


----------



## effendi1 (2011 Június 6)

És akkor mindenki:
Egy – megérett a meggy,
Kettõ – csipkebokor vesszõ,
Három – te vagy az én párom,
Négy – te kis leány hová mégy,


----------



## kittyavo (2011 Június 6)

*kozel a cel*

itt a hat :/


----------



## effendi1 (2011 Június 6)

Öt – érik a tök,
Hat – hasad a pad,
Hét – zsemlét süt a pék,
Nyolc – üres a polc,


----------



## kittyavo (2011 Június 6)

*mar csak ot*

tyuhijjjj


----------



## effendi1 (2011 Június 6)

Kilenc – kis Ferenc,
Tíz – tiszta víz,
Ha nem tiszta, vidd vissza,
Majd a cica megissza


----------



## kittyavo (2011 Június 6)

*negy*

negy


----------



## effendi1 (2011 Június 6)

Nem tudom, hol tartok, belezavarodtam.


----------



## kittyavo (2011 Június 6)

*harom a*

hárem


----------



## kittyavo (2011 Június 6)

*ketto ketto kettoooo*

ketto ketto kettoooo


----------



## kittyavo (2011 Június 6)

*egy*

megeretta meggy


----------



## effendi1 (2011 Június 6)

De asszem most már elég lesz.


----------



## kittyavo (2011 Június 6)

*lécci lécci lécci*

köszönöm a megtisztelő figylemet és a lehetőséget, hogy megoldhattam a problémát


----------



## effendi1 (2011 Június 6)

Ja, most látom, hogy mégsem. Na majd most.


----------



## döncus (2011 Június 6)

van egyáltalán bárki ezen az oldalon,aki tényleg kanadában él? látam már szeged,kfegyháza, én dúzsról... érdekes!


----------



## kittyavo (2011 Június 6)

*most miért nem???*

akarom


----------



## Leila0711 (2011 Június 6)

Nekem is 20 hozzászólásra van szükségem ezért írkálgatok


----------



## Leila0711 (2011 Június 6)

?


----------



## Leila0711 (2011 Június 6)

??


----------



## Leila0711 (2011 Június 6)

negyedik


----------



## Leila0711 (2011 Június 6)

ötödik


----------



## Leila0711 (2011 Június 6)

hatodik


----------



## Leila0711 (2011 Június 6)

7.


----------



## Leila0711 (2011 Június 6)

8.


----------



## Leila0711 (2011 Június 6)

9.


----------



## Leila0711 (2011 Június 6)

10.


----------



## Leila0711 (2011 Június 6)

11.


----------



## Leila0711 (2011 Június 6)

12.


----------



## Leila0711 (2011 Június 6)

*13.*


----------



## döncus (2011 Június 6)

nem igazán vagyok az a beírogatós tipus,de nagyon, nagyon, nagyon szeretném, sőt akarom az Alkonyat könyveket, így csak összehozok 20at vhogy,nem?


----------



## Leila0711 (2011 Június 6)

14.


----------



## Leila0711 (2011 Június 6)

15.


----------



## Leila0711 (2011 Június 6)

16.


----------



## Leila0711 (2011 Június 6)

17.


----------



## döncus (2011 Június 6)

még csak 4et küldtem, na szép!


----------



## Leila0711 (2011 Június 6)

18.


----------



## Leila0711 (2011 Június 6)

19.


----------



## döncus (2011 Június 6)

egyáltalán elolvassa valaki ezeket vhol?


----------



## Leila0711 (2011 Június 6)

és húsz


----------



## Leila0711 (2011 Június 6)

én is hozzászólásokat gyűjtők


----------



## Leila0711 (2011 Június 6)

2.


----------



## Lulifan68 (2011 Június 6)

Hányadiknál is tartok?


----------



## Leila0711 (2011 Június 6)

3-ik


----------



## Lulifan68 (2011 Június 6)

A fele már megvan!


----------



## Leila0711 (2011 Június 6)

4-ik


----------



## Leila0711 (2011 Június 6)

5.


----------



## Lulifan68 (2011 Június 6)

Még kilenc...


----------



## Leila0711 (2011 Június 6)

6-ik


----------



## yos22 (2011 Június 6)

és 21


----------



## Lulifan68 (2011 Június 6)

Már csak nyolc...


----------



## yos22 (2011 Június 6)

és 22


----------



## Lulifan68 (2011 Június 6)

Hééét...


----------



## Lulifan68 (2011 Június 6)

Már csak 6!


----------



## Lulifan68 (2011 Június 6)

Na még öt!


----------



## yos22 (2011 Június 6)

és így tovább


----------



## Lulifan68 (2011 Június 6)

Már csak négy...


----------



## Lulifan68 (2011 Június 6)

Háááároooom...


----------



## Lulifan68 (2011 Június 6)

Keeeetttttőőőőő....


----------



## Lulifan68 (2011 Június 6)

és itt van a huszadik végre!


----------



## yos22 (2011 Június 6)




----------



## Lulifan68 (2011 Június 6)

Most már csak a 48 órának kell eltelnie!


----------



## tica73 (2011 Június 6)

*szia*



Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


szia


----------



## BlueLight (2011 Június 6)

20


----------



## BlueLight (2011 Június 6)

19


----------



## BlueLight (2011 Június 6)

18


----------



## döncus (2011 Június 6)

Az előbb rossz helyre írtam ezt a gondolatot. Megismétlem: az igaz barát, ha padlón vagy, magpróbál felhúzni onnan, ha nem megy, hát leül melléd..


----------



## tica73 (2011 Június 6)

szia


----------



## tica73 (2011 Június 6)

szia 1


----------



## tica73 (2011 Június 6)

szia2


----------



## tica73 (2011 Június 6)

szia3


----------



## tica73 (2011 Június 6)

szia4


----------



## tica73 (2011 Június 6)

szia5


----------



## tica73 (2011 Június 6)

szia6


----------



## tica73 (2011 Június 6)

szia7


----------



## tica73 (2011 Június 6)

szia8


----------



## tica73 (2011 Június 6)

szia9


----------



## tica73 (2011 Június 6)

szia10


----------



## tica73 (2011 Június 6)

szia11


----------



## tica73 (2011 Június 6)

szia12


----------



## tica73 (2011 Június 6)

szia13


----------



## tica73 (2011 Június 6)

szia14


----------



## tica73 (2011 Június 6)

szia15


----------



## tica73 (2011 Június 6)

szia16


----------



## tica73 (2011 Június 6)

szia17


----------



## tica73 (2011 Június 6)

szia18


----------



## tica73 (2011 Június 6)

helló!


----------



## BlueLight (2011 Június 6)

17


----------



## BlueLight (2011 Június 6)

16


----------



## BlueLight (2011 Június 6)

15


----------



## BlueLight (2011 Június 6)

14


----------



## BlueLight (2011 Június 6)

13


----------



## BlueLight (2011 Június 6)

12


----------



## BlueLight (2011 Június 6)

11


----------



## BlueLight (2011 Június 6)

10


----------



## BlueLight (2011 Június 6)

9


----------



## BlueLight (2011 Június 6)

8


----------



## BlueLight (2011 Június 6)

7


----------



## BlueLight (2011 Június 6)

6


----------



## BlueLight (2011 Június 6)

5


----------



## BlueLight (2011 Június 6)

4


----------



## BlueLight (2011 Június 6)

3


----------



## BlueLight (2011 Június 6)

2


----------



## BlueLight (2011 Június 6)

1


----------



## BlueLight (2011 Június 6)

0


----------



## BlueLight (2011 Június 6)

34


----------



## Ensis (2011 Június 6)

Sziasztok, elkezdem gyűjteni a hozzászólásokat.


----------



## Ensis (2011 Június 6)

Az 1980-as moszkvai olimpián a magyarok megverik az oroszokat. Másnap távirat érkezik a Kremlből:
Gratulálunk győzelmükhöz stop. Egyenrangú ellenfelek voltak stop. Kőolaj stop. Földgáz stop.


----------



## Ensis (2011 Június 6)

Öreg cigány megkérdi a fiától:
- Te gyerek, hova lett az a jó kis bicska, amit a múltkor adtam neked?
- Hát fater, én azt elcseréltem egy jó kis karórára!
- Hogy a fene vigyen el... és ha szidják az anyád a kocsmában mit mondasz? Hogy fél nyolc van?


----------



## Ensis (2011 Június 6)

Miről lehet felismerni a repülő nyulat?


----------



## Ensis (2011 Június 6)

Sast visz a hátán


----------



## Ensis (2011 Június 6)

Nyuszika ül a fa tövében és írogat. Arra megy a róka és megkérdi:
- Mit írsz nyuszika?
- Szakdolgozatot arról, hogy a kis állatok hogyan tudják megvédeni magukat a nagyvadaktól!
- Ez hülyeség! Gyere a bokorba és mutasd meg!
A róka csupa véresen jön ki, de a nyuszikának semmi baja!
Arra jár a farkas is és ő is megkérdi a nyuszikát:
- Mit írsz nyuszika?
- Szakdolgozatot arról, hogy a kis állatok hogyan tudják megvédeni magukat a nagyvadaktól!
- Ez hülyeség! Gyere a bokorba és mutasd meg!
A farkas csupa véresen jön ki, de a nyuszikának semmi baja!
Arra jár a medve! Megkérdi:
- Mit írsz nyuszika?
- Szakdolgozatot arról, hogy a kis állatok hogyan tudják megvédeni magukat a nagyvadaktól!
- Ez hülyeség! Gyere a bokorba és mutasd meg!
A medve csupa véresen jön ki, de a nyuszikának semmi baja! Kijön utána az oroszlán és így szól:
- Látod nyuszika, nem az számít, hogy miről írsz szakdolgozatot, hanem az, hogy ki a konzulensed!


----------



## Ensis (2011 Június 6)

Az anyós szeretne kibékülni a vejével, meghívja ebédre. Gyönyörűen megterített asztal, finom ételek. A vő feszeng. Mikor az anyós kimegy a konyhába, a vő próbaképpen levág egy szeletke húst és odaadja az anyós macskájának. A macska megeszi és feldobja a talpát. Bejön az anyós, a vő jól pofán csapja egy tállal. Ekkor felpattan a macska, és felüvölt:
- Igeeen!!


----------



## Ensis (2011 Június 6)

na jó, most hirtelen ennyi


----------



## Ensis (2011 Június 6)

úgyhogy el is kezdem a számolást


----------



## Ensis (2011 Június 6)

0,0000000000000000000000000000000000001


----------



## Ensis (2011 Június 6)

0,0000000000000000000000000000000000002


----------



## Ensis (2011 Június 6)

0,0000000000000000000000000000000000003


----------



## Ensis (2011 Június 6)

0,0000000000000000000000000000000000004


----------



## Ensis (2011 Június 6)

0,0000000000000000000000000000000000005


----------



## Ensis (2011 Június 6)

0,0000000000000000000000000000000000006


----------



## Ensis (2011 Június 6)

0,0000000000000000000000000000000000007


----------



## Ensis (2011 Június 6)

0,0000000000000000000000000000000000008


----------



## Ensis (2011 Június 6)

0,0000000000000000000000000000000000009


----------



## Ensis (2011 Június 6)

0,000000000000000000000000000000000001


----------



## Ensis (2011 Június 6)

0,000000000000000000000000000000000002


----------



## Ensis (2011 Június 6)

0,1


----------



## ilyensincs (2011 Június 6)

lépés


----------



## zizi200 (2011 Június 6)

köszi!


----------



## zizi200 (2011 Június 6)

*2*

2


----------



## 8lantos8 (2011 Június 6)

gyujtok


----------



## 8lantos8 (2011 Június 6)

19


----------



## 8lantos8 (2011 Június 6)

18


----------



## 8lantos8 (2011 Június 6)

17


----------



## 8lantos8 (2011 Június 6)

16


----------



## 8lantos8 (2011 Június 6)

15


----------



## 8lantos8 (2011 Június 6)

14


----------



## jbaudio (2011 Június 6)

*Üzenet*

Sziasztok!
Szép napot mindenkinek!


----------



## kungfu44 (2011 Június 6)

köszönöm !!! tatáról


----------



## kungfu44 (2011 Június 6)

remélem meg van most már a 20 !!!


----------



## vadocka90 (2011 Június 6)

*?*

De miert kell 20 comment ahhoz,h letoltsek vmit ?


----------



## vadocka90 (2011 Június 6)

*:d*

De ennek amugy mi ertelme van ?


----------



## vadocka90 (2011 Június 6)

18


----------



## vadocka90 (2011 Június 6)

17


----------



## vadocka90 (2011 Június 6)

16


----------



## vadocka90 (2011 Június 6)

15


----------



## vadocka90 (2011 Június 6)

14


----------



## vadocka90 (2011 Június 6)

13


----------



## vadocka90 (2011 Június 6)

12


----------



## vadocka90 (2011 Június 6)

11


----------



## vadocka90 (2011 Június 6)

10


----------



## vadocka90 (2011 Június 6)

9


----------



## vadocka90 (2011 Június 6)

8


----------



## vadocka90 (2011 Június 6)

7


----------



## vadocka90 (2011 Június 6)

6


----------



## vadocka90 (2011 Június 6)

5


----------



## vadocka90 (2011 Június 6)

4


----------



## vadocka90 (2011 Június 6)

3


----------



## vadocka90 (2011 Június 6)

2


----------



## vadocka90 (2011 Június 6)

1


----------



## danova (2011 Június 6)

Ez így túl könnyű, nem?  ... de azért beszállok 1.


----------



## danova (2011 Június 6)

egy ketttes!


----------



## danova (2011 Június 6)

3.


----------



## danova (2011 Június 6)

4.


----------



## danova (2011 Június 6)

5.


----------



## danova (2011 Június 6)

6


----------



## danova (2011 Június 6)

7


----------



## danova (2011 Június 6)

8


----------



## danova (2011 Június 6)

9


----------



## danova (2011 Június 6)

10


----------



## danova (2011 Június 6)

11


----------



## danova (2011 Június 6)

12


----------



## danova (2011 Június 6)

13


----------



## danova (2011 Június 6)

14


----------



## danova (2011 Június 6)

15


----------



## kungfu44 (2011 Június 7)

*jelenléti*

jelen!!


----------



## kungfu44 (2011 Június 7)

szia !!


----------



## kungfu44 (2011 Június 7)

10- én nyertem!!!!


----------



## kungfu44 (2011 Június 7)

igen azt hiszem igy könnyű !


----------



## kungfu44 (2011 Június 7)

talán azért mert ez a szabályzat !


----------



## kungfu44 (2011 Június 7)

szerintem hogy nézne ki ha mindenki csak letölteni jönne és másért akkor ez nem közösségi oldal lenne hanem letöltő állomás !!!


----------



## kungfu44 (2011 Június 7)

nem fárasztó ennyi nullát leütni a billentyűn ???


----------



## kungfu44 (2011 Június 7)

hát erre azt tudnám ajánlani hogy keresd a társaságot !!!!


----------



## kungfu44 (2011 Június 7)

szerintem biztos vannak olyan oldalak ahol vannak kották nem csak itt!!!ezért nem érdemes kínlódnod !!


----------



## kungfu44 (2011 Június 7)

sokkal jobb lenne ha értelmes dolgokra kéne válaszolgatni nem 1+ 2-re 3-mat


----------



## kungfu44 (2011 Június 7)

nem tudom hogy a köszönet bele tartozik a bonusz szerzéshez ???


----------



## kungfu44 (2011 Június 7)

remélem valaki meg tudja mondani!!


----------



## kungfu44 (2011 Június 7)

remélem igen , mert akkor már meg van a 20 bonuszom.


----------



## kungfu44 (2011 Június 7)

ha nem akkor itt vérzek el mint atyáink a harcmezőn !!


----------



## kungfu44 (2011 Június 7)

remélem ezért nem fognak meg dorgálni mert ilyet irtam!!


----------



## kungfu44 (2011 Június 7)

remélem érdekes témákkal is találkozom majd nem csak az 1-2es témával!!


----------



## kecskemeti1 (2011 Június 7)

sziasztok


----------



## kecskemeti1 (2011 Június 7)

hello


----------



## vfts69 (2011 Június 7)

Jelen


----------



## kecskemeti1 (2011 Június 7)

szeretnék már 20 hozzászólást


----------



## kecskemeti1 (2011 Június 7)

jó lenne mihamarabb


----------



## kecskemeti1 (2011 Június 7)

haho


----------



## kecskemeti1 (2011 Június 7)

igy sosem fogok letölteni


----------



## kecskemeti1 (2011 Június 7)

ezt nem hiszem el. Hihihihihih


----------



## kecskemeti1 (2011 Június 7)

nem és nem


----------



## kecskemeti1 (2011 Június 7)

de de de


----------



## kecskemeti1 (2011 Június 7)

szia


----------



## kecskemeti1 (2011 Június 7)

itt vagyok


----------



## kecskemeti1 (2011 Június 7)

még mindig itt vagyok


----------



## kecskemeti1 (2011 Június 7)

haho


----------



## kecskemeti1 (2011 Június 7)

jó lenne


----------



## kecskemeti1 (2011 Június 7)

haha


----------



## kecskemeti1 (2011 Június 7)

sosem jön össze ez a sok hozzászólás


----------



## kecskemeti1 (2011 Június 7)

van itt valaki más is, vagy csak én szenvedek


----------



## kecskemeti1 (2011 Június 7)

sziasztok


----------



## kecskemeti1 (2011 Június 7)

miért nem tudok letölteni????


----------



## kecskemeti1 (2011 Június 7)

hogy lehet pedig már rengeteg hozzászólásom van?


----------



## kecskemeti1 (2011 Június 7)

mi lehet az oka?


----------



## Id Alajos (2011 Június 7)

*Jelen*

Üdvözletemet küldöm Budaörsröl


----------



## grendart (2011 Június 7)

*reggel*

Sziasztok mindenki, igyekszem gyüjteni a 20 hozzászólást


----------



## grendart (2011 Június 7)

*még 19*

Lassan de biztosan összejön ez


----------



## grendart (2011 Június 7)

Az ember sokszor más mint aminek látszik, de rittkán jobb


----------



## grendart (2011 Június 7)

Bocsásd meg eszemet az idő meg nem óvta, most fekete fakó, mint könyv multnak méllyiből


----------



## grendart (2011 Június 7)

Itt fekszünk vándor vidd hírül a Spártaiaknak! Megcselekedtük amit megkövetelt a haza


----------



## grendart (2011 Június 7)

*Az élet - természetéből fakadóan - semmit nem szavatol, különben a célja hiúsulna meg.*


----------



## grendart (2011 Június 7)

*Az ember holtan is lehet klassz. Tulajdonképpen így a legkönnyebb, mert nem öregszik, nem hízik és nem kopaszodik.*


----------



## grendart (2011 Június 7)

*A kudarc az élet része*


----------



## grendart (2011 Június 7)

Ki az abszolút optimista?
- Az a férj, aki a feleségét a divatház előtt járó motorral várja.


----------



## grendart (2011 Június 7)

Megy a róka az erdőben, és találkozik egy kutyával, akinek a lába beszorult a csapdába.
- Mit tegyek? - kérdezi tőle a kutya.
- Nagyon egyszerű - feleli a róka. - Rágd el a saját lábad.
A róka elmegy, és amikor másnap megint arra jár, látja, hogy a kutya még mindig ott van a csapdában.
- Nem fogadtad meg a tanácsomat? - kérdezi tőle.
- Dehogynem. Csak az a gond, hogy már három lábamat lerágtam, és még mindig nem tudok szabadulni.


----------



## grendart (2011 Június 7)

- Holnap tárgyalásra kell mennem!
- Miért?
- Az anyósom leesett a tizedikről, én meg elkaptam.
- De hát ezért dicséret járna, nem pedig bűntetés!
- Igen, csak megvártam, amíg pattan egyet.


----------



## grendart (2011 Június 7)

Két barát találkozik:
- Részvétem ! Hallottam, hogy el kellett temetned az anyósodat.
- Mit tehettem volna, ha egyszer meghalt?


----------



## grendart (2011 Június 7)

Doktor úr, úgy érzem, hogy engem semmibe vesznek - mondja a beteg a pszichiáternek.
- Nagyszerű. Kérem a következőt.


----------



## grendart (2011 Június 7)

- Lépjen csak fel erre a mérlegre! Látja? Maga túlsúlyos! -közli az orvos a betegével.
- Dehogy is, csak húsz centivel alacsonyabb vagyok!


----------



## grendart (2011 Június 7)

- Doktor úr, ha így csinálok, nagyon fáj.
- Hát ne csináljon úgy!


----------



## grendart (2011 Június 7)

Egy idős bácsi elmegy az orvoshoz:
- Doktor úr, nem tudok menni!
- Ezt bizony pihentetni kell! Ha rosszabbodik, jöjjön vissza.


----------



## grendart (2011 Június 7)

Adatfelvétel a rendelőben:
- Dohányzik?
- Nem, doktor úr, köszönöm, inkább innék valamit.


----------



## grendart (2011 Június 7)

Csinos asszonyka az orvosnál:
- Doktor úr! Beteg a férjem.
- Jól van asszonyom. Vetkőzzön le, és mutassa meg, hogy hol fáj neki.


----------



## grendart (2011 Június 7)

- Hogyan történt a baleset? - kérdezik a férfit a baleseti sebészeten.
- Mentem a Trabanttal, és elhajtott mellettem egy Porsche.
- De hát ez még nem okoz balesetet.
- Igen ám, de azt hittem, hogy állok, és kiszálltam.


----------



## grendart (2011 Június 7)

Bemegy az orvos a beteghez:
- Egy jó meg egy rossz hírem van.
- A rosszat doktor úr!
- Meg fog halni egy héten belül.
- És mi lehet a jó?
- Ismeri azt a szőke bombázót az ápolók közül? Végre sikerült lefeküdnöm vele.


----------



## kissis (2011 Június 7)

sziasztok


----------



## kissis (2011 Június 7)

sziasztok


----------



## atideath (2011 Június 7)

Hali mindenkinek!


----------



## atideath (2011 Június 7)

- Ki az abszolút optimista?
- Az a férj, aki a feleségét a divatház előtt járó motorral várja.


----------



## kissis (2011 Június 7)

sziasztok


----------



## atideath (2011 Június 7)

- Ki az abszolút kancsal?
- Akinek síráskor a hátán folynak végig a könnyei.


----------



## atideath (2011 Június 7)

- Ki az abszolút vékony?
- Akin átsüt a nap.


----------



## kissis (2011 Június 7)

remek


----------



## atideath (2011 Június 7)

- Mikor van abszolút hideg?
- Amikor a jegesmedve még szivatóval sem indul.
- Amikor a családfát is eltüzelik.
- Amikor a sertésbőrkesztyű libabőrös lesz.
- Amikor az embernek ajkára fagy a mosoly.
- Amikor a műfogsor vacog a pohárban.


----------



## atideath (2011 Június 7)

- Ki az abszolút újgazdag?
- Aki a madárijesztőt (kertitörpét) is nercbundába öltözteti.


----------



## atideath (2011 Június 7)

Úgy szeretnék meghalni, mint a nagyapám:
álmában, csendesen, gondtalanul,
nem pedig ordítva, sikoltozva, pánikban, mint az utasai.


----------



## atideath (2011 Június 7)

- Ki az abszolút optimista?
- Amikor két buzi összeáll, és babakelengyét vásárol.
- Aki, ha leesik a hatodik emeletről, az első emeletnél elkezd káromkodni, hogy lefújta a szél a fejéről a kalapot.


----------



## kissis (2011 Június 7)

érdekel a dolog


----------



## atideath (2011 Június 7)

- Mi az abszolút lehetetlen?
- Tenger fenekére bugyit húzni.
- Amikor a cigánybányaszok sztrájkja akadályozza a rendőrök diplomaosztó ünnepségét.
- Árvaházban a szülői értekezlet.
- Lakatlan szigeten a tömegverekedés.


----------



## kissis (2011 Június 7)

támogatom


----------



## atideath (2011 Június 7)

- Mi az abszolút osztályharc?
- Amikor a pártház macskája kergeti a templom egerét.


----------



## atideath (2011 Június 7)

- Mi az abszolút szlogen?
- Az alkohol az emberiség ellensége. Aki pedig megfutamodik az ellenség elől, az gyáva.


----------



## atideath (2011 Június 7)

- Mi az abszolút letargia?
- Amikor van kivel, van mivel, van hol, de minek.


----------



## atideath (2011 Június 7)

- Ki az abszolút szegény?
- Akinek még az aranyere is rézből van.


----------



## atideath (2011 Június 7)

Egy Intel és egy Motorola processzor vetélkednek.
- Mennyi 2+3? - kérdezi a Motorola
- 4 - vágja rá az Intel
- Rossz eredmény - mondja a Motorola
- De azért gyors voltam, nem?


----------



## kissis (2011 Június 7)

Nagyon jó ötletek vannak leírva.


----------



## atideath (2011 Június 7)

- Ki az abszolút kövér?
- Akit elindul megkerülni egy légy, és mire körbeéri, kétszer tankol.
- Akit könnyebb átugrani, mint megkerülni.


----------



## atideath (2011 Június 7)

- Mi az abszolút részegség?
- Amikor három ember beül egy szobába, megisznak fejenként egy üveg whiskyt, majd az egyikük kimegy, a másik kettő pedig megpróbálja kitalálni, hogy melyikük ment ki.


----------



## atideath (2011 Június 7)

- Ki az abszolút hülye?
- Aki egymaga indul egy szellemi vetélkedőn, és csak második helyezést ér el.


----------



## atideath (2011 Június 7)

- Ki az abszolút sovány?
- Aki magában beszél és kihallatszik.
- Aki a mellét szappanozza és a háta habzik.
- Aki ráül egy forintra, és kilátszik alóla nyolcvan fillér.


----------



## kissis (2011 Június 7)

Érdekes egyszerű minta


----------



## atideath (2011 Június 7)

-Elnézést, maga itt a tánctanár?
-Lóf*szt, én az illemtanár vagyok!


----------



## atideath (2011 Június 7)

Bemegy az indián a hivatalba:
- Jó napot, szeretném megváltoztatni a nevemet.
- Miért, mi a maga neve?
-"Messze szálló, színarany nyílvessző, mely mindig célba talál".
- Hmm, hát ez tényleg elég hosszú név. És mire akarja változtatni?
- "Zuttty"!


----------



## kissis (2011 Június 7)

gratula


----------



## atideath (2011 Június 7)

- Hogyan öltözködnek az eszkimók?
- Baromi gyorsan.


----------



## kissis (2011 Június 7)

Remélem én is meg tudom majd nézni a képeket, ha meglesz a feltétel.


----------



## kissis (2011 Június 7)

Érdekes


----------



## kissis (2011 Június 7)

Biztosan szép dolgokat szőttök.


----------



## kissis (2011 Június 7)

Érdekes használható dolgokat írtatok


----------



## kissis (2011 Június 7)

Szeretnék csak bekösszönni sziasztok


----------



## kissis (2011 Június 7)

Szeretnék csak beköszönni Sziasztok


----------



## kissis (2011 Június 7)

szeretnék csak beköszönni sziasztok


----------



## kissis (2011 Június 7)

Szeretnék sa beköszönni sziasztok


----------



## harfalyra (2011 Június 7)

Akárcsak az előttem szólók... sziasztok


----------



## maci343 (2011 Június 7)

Kellemes délutánt mindenkinek!


----------



## maci343 (2011 Június 7)

1 jelen


----------



## maci343 (2011 Június 7)

2 jelen


----------



## maci343 (2011 Június 7)

3 jelen


----------



## maci343 (2011 Június 7)

már csak 3 kell bocsika


----------



## maci343 (2011 Június 7)

19


----------



## maci343 (2011 Június 7)

20!!!! - köszönöm a lehetőséget!!!


----------



## itzsolt (2011 Június 7)

Isten áldja Kanadát.....is


----------



## Tsubi (2011 Június 7)

Halihó!


----------



## Tsubi (2011 Június 7)

Most


----------



## Tsubi (2011 Június 7)

én


----------



## Tsubi (2011 Június 7)

is


----------



## Tsubi (2011 Június 7)

csak


----------



## ebarb71 (2011 Június 7)

kösz


----------



## Tsubi (2011 Június 7)

beköszönni


----------



## Tsubi (2011 Június 7)

szeretnék


----------



## Tsubi (2011 Június 7)

hogy


----------



## Tsubi (2011 Június 7)

minél


----------



## Tsubi (2011 Június 7)

hamarabb


----------



## Tsubi (2011 Június 7)

meglegyen


----------



## Tsubi (2011 Június 7)

a


----------



## Tsubi (2011 Június 7)

20


----------



## Tsubi (2011 Június 7)

hozzászólás


----------



## Tsubi (2011 Június 7)

és


----------



## Tsubi (2011 Június 7)

később


----------



## liveinbarcelona (2011 Június 7)

Abigel573 írta:


> Kreáltam egy mindegy mit ír be szóláncot a kezdőknek... azt se használják...
> Talán túl egyszerű.









kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## Tsubi (2011 Június 7)

egy


----------



## liveinbarcelona (2011 Június 7)

nnnn


----------



## Tsubi (2011 Június 7)

kicsit


----------



## liveinbarcelona (2011 Június 7)

minél


----------



## Tsubi (2011 Június 7)

bővebben


----------



## Tsubi (2011 Június 7)

szólhassak.


----------



## liveinbarcelona (2011 Június 7)

nem


----------



## Tsubi (2011 Június 7)

Mint például most. Köszönöm a lehetőséget, hogy ilyen hamar összejöhetett a "tagságravaló". 

Helló liveinbarcelona!


----------



## biro zsolt (2011 Június 7)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


.


----------



## KisTom (2011 Június 7)

Sziasztok!


----------



## KisTom (2011 Június 7)

Üdvözlet


----------



## KisTom (2011 Június 7)

Budapestről!


----------



## KisTom (2011 Június 7)

Igyekszem


----------



## KisTom (2011 Június 7)

hamar


----------



## KisTom (2011 Június 7)

összegyűjteni


----------



## KisTom (2011 Június 7)

a


----------



## KisTom (2011 Június 7)

szükséges


----------



## KisTom (2011 Június 7)

hozzászólási


----------



## KisTom (2011 Június 7)

mennyiséget.


----------



## KisTom (2011 Június 7)

Ha


----------



## KisTom (2011 Június 7)

jól


----------



## KisTom (2011 Június 7)

emlékszem


----------



## KisTom (2011 Június 7)

ehhez


----------



## KisTom (2011 Június 7)

pontosan


----------



## KisTom (2011 Június 7)

20


----------



## KisTom (2011 Június 7)

hozzászólásra


----------



## KisTom (2011 Június 7)

van


----------



## KisTom (2011 Június 7)

szüksége


----------



## KisTom (2011 Június 7)

a


----------



## KisTom (2011 Június 7)

regisztrált


----------



## KisTom (2011 Június 7)

felhasználónak.


----------



## harfalyra (2011 Június 7)

bár nem értem


----------



## harfalyra (2011 Június 7)

mi a


----------



## harfalyra (2011 Június 7)

pontos célja


----------



## harfalyra (2011 Június 7)

értelme


----------



## harfalyra (2011 Június 7)

a 20 hozzászólás


----------



## harfalyra (2011 Június 7)

elérésének, de


----------



## harfalyra (2011 Június 7)

szükségem van rá


----------



## harfalyra (2011 Június 7)

mert e-book-ot szeretnék olvasni


----------



## harfalyra (2011 Június 7)

amúgy csomó


----------



## harfalyra (2011 Június 7)

egyéb érdekes dolog


----------



## harfalyra (2011 Június 7)

is van itt


----------



## harfalyra (2011 Június 7)

ezért azt hiszem


----------



## harfalyra (2011 Június 7)

leszámítva a kezdeti akadályokat


----------



## harfalyra (2011 Június 7)

megéri regisztrálni és kutakodni


----------



## harfalyra (2011 Június 7)

no úgy látom meg is vagyok


----------



## harfalyra (2011 Június 7)

köszöntem a lehetőséget


----------



## judi84 (2011 Június 7)

sziasztok


----------



## Szilvi000 (2011 Június 7)

üdv


----------



## plütyök (2011 Június 7)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


----------



## plütyök (2011 Június 7)

hello!!!!


----------



## plütyök (2011 Június 7)

remélem tudok segíteni és segítséget adni


----------



## plütyök (2011 Június 7)

üdv.


----------



## mkerenyi (2011 Június 7)

nagyon jók, köszönet érte


----------



## mkerenyi (2011 Június 7)

R.I.P Cserháti


----------



## mkerenyi (2011 Június 7)

nagyon igaz



Alyx Stranger írta:


> <!--[if gte mso 9]><xml> <o:OfficeDocumentSettings> <o:AllowPNG/> </o:OfficeDocumentSettings> </xml><![endif]--><!--[if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:WordDocument> <w:View>Normal</w:View> <w:Zoom>0</w:Zoom> <w:TrackMoves/> <w:TrackFormatting/> <w:HyphenationZone>21</w:HyphenationZone> <wunctuationKerning/> <w:ValidateAgainstSchemas/> <w:SaveIfXMLInvalid>false</w:SaveIfXMLInvalid> <w:IgnoreMixedContent>false</w:IgnoreMixedContent> <w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText>false</w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText> <woNotPromoteQF/> <w:LidThemeOther>HU</w:LidThemeOther> <w:LidThemeAsian>X-NONE</w:LidThemeAsian> <w:LidThemeComplexScript>X-NONE</w:LidThemeComplexScript> <w:Compatibility> <w:BreakWrappedTables/> <w:SnapToGridInCell/> <w:WrapTextWithPunct/> <w:UseAsianBreakRules/> <wontGrowAutofit/> <w:SplitPgBreakAndParaMark/> <w:EnableOpenTypeKerning/> <wontFlipMirrorIndents/> <w:OverrideTableStyleHps/> </w:Compatibility> <m:mathPr> <m:mathFont m:val="Cambria Math"/> <m:brkBin m:val="before"/> <m:brkBinSub m:val="--"/> <m:smallFrac m:val="off"/> <m:dispDef/> <m:lMargin m:val="0"/> <m:rMargin m:val="0"/> <m:defJc m:val="centerGroup"/> <m:wrapIndent m:val="1440"/> <m:intLim m:val="subSup"/> <m:naryLim m:val="undOvr"/> </m:mathPr></w:WordDocument> </xml><![endif]--><!--[if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:LatentStyles DefLockedState="false" DefUnhideWhenUsed="true" DefSemiHidden="true" DefQFormat="false" DefPriority="99" LatentStyleCount="267"> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="0" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Normal"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="heading 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 7"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 8"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 9"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 7"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 8"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 9"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="35" QFormat="true" Name="caption"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="10" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Title"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="1" Name="Default Paragraph Font"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="11" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Subtitle"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="22" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Strong"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="20" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Emphasis"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="59" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Table Grid"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Placeholder Text"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="1" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="No Spacing"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Revision"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="34" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="List Paragraph"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="29" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Quote"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="30" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Intense Quote"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="19" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Subtle Emphasis"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="21" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Intense Emphasis"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="31" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Subtle Reference"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="32" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Intense Reference"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="33" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Book Title"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="37" Name="Bibliography"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" QFormat="true" Name="TOC Heading"/> </w:LatentStyles> </xml><![endif]--><!--[if gte mso 10]> <style> /* Style Definitions */ table.MsoNormalTable {mso-style-name:"Normál táblázat"; mso-tstyle-rowband-size:0; mso-tstyle-colband-size:0; mso-style-noshow:yes; mso-style-priority:99; mso-style-parent:""; mso-padding-alt:0cm 5.4pt 0cm 5.4pt; mso-para-margin-top:0cm; mso-para-margin-right:0cm; mso-para-margin-bottom:10.0pt; mso-para-margin-left:0cm; line-height:115%; mso-pagination:widow-orphan; font-size:11.0pt; font-family:"Calibri","sans-serif"; mso-ascii-font-family:Calibri; mso-ascii-theme-font:minor-latin; mso-hansi-font-family:Calibri; mso-hansi-theme-font:minor-latin; mso-bidi-font-family:"Times New Roman"; mso-bidi-theme-font:minor-bidi; mso-fareast-language:EN-US;} </style> <![endif]--> Az emberi mentalitás?
> 
> A napokban azon gondolkoztam, hogy alapjában véve minden csak statisztika.
> Hogy egyes emberek miért sezgények, vagy gazdagok, szomorúak vagy boldogok, okosak vagy buták?
> ...


----------



## mkerenyi (2011 Június 7)

Mégmég sok nótát


----------



## mkerenyi (2011 Június 7)

kísérteties...


----------



## itzsolt (2011 Június 7)

Napot!


----------



## itzsolt (2011 Június 7)

Retinaszkenner helyett


----------



## itzsolt (2011 Június 7)

Én nem lenni robot, álljon le a procim, ha mégis.


----------



## szintetizátor (2011 Június 7)

*belépés az oldalra*



Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


yyyy


----------



## piros55 (2011 Június 7)

*Jó estét Mindenkinek !*


----------



## Roliii17 (2011 Június 7)

Üdvözlök mindenkit,sziasztok!


----------



## Roliii17 (2011 Június 7)

meg


----------



## p.aniko (2011 Június 7)

udvozlok mindenkit!!!


----------



## p.aniko (2011 Június 7)

szep jo estet!!


----------



## p.aniko (2011 Június 7)

hogy legyen 20 hozzaszolas?


----------



## emberke8 (2011 Június 7)

haliho


----------



## A12 (2011 Június 7)

Üdv Mindenkinek!


----------



## A12 (2011 Június 7)

Sziasztok


----------



## A12 (2011 Június 7)

Szép estét mindenkinek


----------



## sireli (2011 Június 7)

Kössz, épp azon gondolkodtam, mi a francról tudnék én 20 hozzászólással nyilatkozni.  nem vagyok nagy chat - msn rajongó, inkább az élő beszéd...


----------



## A12 (2011 Június 7)

jó ez a honlap


----------



## A12 (2011 Június 7)

itt mindenki megtalálhatja a számítását


----------



## A12 (2011 Június 7)

most viszont megyek aludni


----------



## A12 (2011 Június 7)

További jó böngészést!


----------



## A12 (2011 Június 7)

Jó éjszakát!


----------



## sireli (2011 Június 7)

na és ezt a témát most megpróbálom kivesézni


----------



## A12 (2011 Június 7)

És szép álmokat!


----------



## A12 (2011 Június 7)

Sziasztok!


----------



## sireli (2011 Június 7)

hát, csak AZÉRT ne csináld, csezd+. keress inkább egy torrent oldalt, fafej


----------



## sireli (2011 Június 7)

döncus írta:


> Az előbb rossz helyre írtam ezt a gondolatot. Megismétlem: az igaz barát, ha padlón vagy, magpróbál felhúzni onnan, ha nem megy, hát leül melléd..



Ezt még így nem hallottam, de nagyon igaz!


----------



## sireli (2011 Június 7)

Amúgy én, ha admin lennék ezek után Dominika1996 kommentjei közül mindig kitörölnék egyet kettőt! így soha sem érné el a 20-at. Húúú, de gonosz vagyok...


----------



## sireli (2011 Június 7)

de jól esik


----------



## sireli (2011 Június 7)

van még vki akivel kötözködhetek ?


----------



## sireli (2011 Június 7)

lehet, hogy mégis jobb a számolás ?!?


----------



## sireli (2011 Június 7)

és meg van a fele


----------



## sireli (2011 Június 7)

most pihenni kéne


----------



## sireli (2011 Június 7)

na tessék a program is ezt mondta, 20 mp pihi


----------



## sireli (2011 Június 7)

és meg volt a tucat


----------



## sireli (2011 Június 7)

és most ezt a témát még ki kéne vesézni


----------



## sireli (2011 Június 7)

basszus a két lap között elkeveredtem, srrryyy, nem ide kellett volna írni


----------



## sireli (2011 Június 7)

A12, Budapesten este 10-kor lefeküdni?!?


----------



## sireli (2011 Június 7)

most egy prím számért írtam


----------



## sireli (2011 Június 7)

apropó , kérdés : az M7-es miért nem prím szám???


----------



## sireli (2011 Június 7)

mert az M7 = 1007


----------



## sireli (2011 Június 7)

az pedig osztható 19-cel és 53-mal !!!


----------



## bigatt77 (2011 Június 7)

szia


----------



## bigatt77 (2011 Június 7)

jo lenne az a husz mar


----------



## bigatt77 (2011 Június 7)

koszönöm


----------



## kit-kat (2011 Június 7)

akkor most nincs meg a 20?


----------



## judihugi (2011 Június 7)

Nagyon jó ez az oldal!


----------



## judihugi (2011 Június 7)

Itt tényleg minden megtalálható, amit csak az ember keres!


----------



## wait2 (2011 Június 7)

hello és hogyan lehetséges ez?,


----------



## itzsolt (2011 Június 7)

Idusa


----------



## judihugi (2011 Június 7)

Én most már tényleg inkább ezt fogom használni alap keresőoldalnak, nem is a google-t!


----------



## wait2 (2011 Június 7)

ez egy remek oldal!!


----------



## wait2 (2011 Június 7)

hát jam)


----------



## wait2 (2011 Június 7)

az mi??


----------



## judihugi (2011 Június 7)

Hát biztos vmi nagyon kedves, ügyes és okos emberek szerkesztik ezt az oldalt, hogy ennyi mindent összevadásznak és bescannelnek és feltöltenek!


----------



## wait2 (2011 Június 7)

szióó


----------



## itzsolt (2011 Június 7)

Majdnem nagykorú


----------



## judihugi (2011 Június 7)

És milyen jó, hogy nem csak kanadaiak vannak!


----------



## wait2 (2011 Június 7)

judihugi te miért vagy ezen az oldalon?


----------



## judihugi (2011 Június 7)

Hali!


----------



## wait2 (2011 Június 7)

ez tetszik


----------



## judihugi (2011 Június 7)

Most speciel a Magyarics féle felsőfokó érettségire felkészítő könyvet szeretném eltölteni!


----------



## wait2 (2011 Június 7)




----------



## wait2 (2011 Június 7)

azta az komoly cucc lehet


----------



## judihugi (2011 Június 7)

ill. letölteni!


----------



## wait2 (2011 Június 7)

Akkor még középs sulis vagy?


----------



## judihugi (2011 Június 7)

Az is, komoly!


----------



## judihugi (2011 Június 7)

Nem, már tanár!


----------



## wait2 (2011 Június 7)

jam én is szeretnék telcsimhez letölteni


----------



## wait2 (2011 Június 7)

akkor bocsánatot kérek!!


----------



## judihugi (2011 Június 7)

S te?


----------



## wait2 (2011 Június 7)




----------



## judihugi (2011 Június 7)

No problem!


----------



## wait2 (2011 Június 7)

én egy fiatal srác aki épp itt van ahelyett hogy már szundizna


----------



## judihugi (2011 Június 7)

Mit töltesz a telcsidre? Itt azt is lehet?


----------



## wait2 (2011 Június 7)

korban behatárolható vagy?

pl én 25-30között vagyok


----------



## wait2 (2011 Június 7)

hát épp a vizmértéket szeretném,letölteni


----------



## judihugi (2011 Június 7)

Mennyire fiatal?


----------



## judihugi (2011 Június 7)

Vízmértéket??????????? Most hülyéskedsz???


----------



## wait2 (2011 Június 7)

nem nem vagyok anyira fiatal 27


----------



## judihugi (2011 Június 7)

Nem, én kortalan vagyok, és fénnyel élek!


----------



## wait2 (2011 Június 7)

nem hülyéskedek télleg azt


----------



## judihugi (2011 Június 7)

Hát ha ez a fiatal kategória, akkor én is az vagyok!


----------



## wait2 (2011 Június 7)

jam most én is azzal táplálkozom itt a gépembőr áramlik az energia


----------



## judihugi (2011 Június 7)

És most már amerikailag is nagykorúak lettünk, tölthetjük a vízmértéket!


----------



## wait2 (2011 Június 7)

l


----------



## wait2 (2011 Június 7)

menyi vagy megkérdezhetem?
bár tudom illetlenség
de kiváncsiság hajt


----------



## judihugi (2011 Június 7)

Azt hittem a jam árad a gépedből, vki írta, hogy leöntötte a bilijét lekvárral!


----------



## judihugi (2011 Június 7)

26 de én még nem érzem, hogy ágyban lenne a helyem!


----------



## judihugi (2011 Június 7)

Mi az a "jam"?


----------



## judihugi (2011 Június 7)

Köszi, hogy segítettél elérni a 20-as "korhatárt" az üzenetekben! Egyedül biztos nem sikerült volna!


----------



## wait2 (2011 Június 7)

)


----------



## wait2 (2011 Június 7)

de nekem sem kösziii


----------



## wait2 (2011 Június 7)

az tök joóó korban tetszik


----------



## judihugi (2011 Június 7)

Már egy ideje csorgatom a nyálam egy csomó dologra ezen a honlapon, csak vártam, hogy vmi értelmes hozzászólni valóm legyen!


----------



## wait2 (2011 Június 7)

nekem nem volt értelmes hozzászolásom de veled elvoltam
de most itthagylak ok
de ha lehet megjelölek ha van itt olyan máskor is szívesen beszélek veled


----------



## judihugi (2011 Június 7)

Hát én már nem érzem magam olyan fiatalnak, mint ahogy azt az elején előadtad!


----------



## wait2 (2011 Június 7)

bejelöltelek
ha nem gond


----------



## judihugi (2011 Június 7)

nem tom hogy működik ez az egész!


----------



## judihugi (2011 Június 7)

Még egyszer köszi! És jó vízmértéket!


----------



## judihugi (2011 Június 7)

Tele lett a plafonom bogarakkal! A vízmérték arra nem jó? Na, szia!


----------



## wait2 (2011 Június 7)

akkor további szép estét itt az oldalon jó töltögetést szia judihugi


----------



## wait2 (2011 Június 7)

de joóó
szijja kislány


----------



## wait2 (2011 Június 7)




----------



## wait2 (2011 Június 7)




----------



## ritkaa (2011 Június 7)

1


----------



## ritkaa (2011 Június 7)

2


----------



## ritkaa (2011 Június 7)

3


----------



## ritkaa (2011 Június 7)

4


----------



## ritkaa (2011 Június 7)

5


----------



## DalosFery (2011 Június 7)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg



remek


----------



## ritkaa (2011 Június 7)

6


----------



## DalosFery (2011 Június 7)

hahó


----------



## DalosFery (2011 Június 7)

3


----------



## ritkaa (2011 Június 7)

7


----------



## itzsolt (2011 Június 7)

Huszita


----------



## ritkaa (2011 Június 7)

8


----------



## ritkaa (2011 Június 7)

9


----------



## DalosFery (2011 Június 7)

4


----------



## DalosFery (2011 Június 7)

5


----------



## DalosFery (2011 Június 7)

6


----------



## ritkaa (2011 Június 7)

10


----------



## DalosFery (2011 Június 7)

7


----------



## ritkaa (2011 Június 7)

11


----------



## ritkaa (2011 Június 7)

12


----------



## DalosFery (2011 Június 7)

8


----------



## DalosFery (2011 Június 7)

9


----------



## ritkaa (2011 Június 7)

13


----------



## DalosFery (2011 Június 7)

10


----------



## DalosFery (2011 Június 7)

11


----------



## ritkaa (2011 Június 7)

4


----------



## DalosFery (2011 Június 7)

12


----------



## ritkaa (2011 Június 7)

15


----------



## DalosFery (2011 Június 7)

13


----------



## ritkaa (2011 Június 7)

16


----------



## DalosFery (2011 Június 7)

14


----------



## ritkaa (2011 Június 7)

17


----------



## DalosFery (2011 Június 7)

15


----------



## DalosFery (2011 Június 7)

16


----------



## ritkaa (2011 Június 7)

18


----------



## DalosFery (2011 Június 7)

17


----------



## ritkaa (2011 Június 7)

19


----------



## DalosFery (2011 Június 7)

18


----------



## ritkaa (2011 Június 7)

20


----------



## DalosFery (2011 Június 7)

19


----------



## DalosFery (2011 Június 7)

20


----------



## jozsab (2011 Június 7)

01


----------



## jozsab (2011 Június 7)

02


----------



## jozsab (2011 Június 7)

03


----------



## jozsab (2011 Június 7)

04


----------



## jozsab (2011 Június 7)

05


----------



## jozsab (2011 Június 7)

06


----------



## jozsab (2011 Június 7)

07


----------



## jozsab (2011 Június 8)

08


----------



## jozsab (2011 Június 8)

09


----------



## jozsab (2011 Június 8)

10


----------



## jozsab (2011 Június 8)

11


----------



## jozsab (2011 Június 8)

12


----------



## jozsab (2011 Június 8)

13


----------



## jozsab (2011 Június 8)

14


----------



## jozsab (2011 Június 8)

15


----------



## jozsab (2011 Június 8)

16


----------



## jozsab (2011 Június 8)

17


----------



## jozsab (2011 Június 8)

18


----------



## jozsab (2011 Június 8)

19


----------



## jozsab (2011 Június 8)

20


----------



## White Dragon (2011 Június 8)

Hello! Köszi!


----------



## White Dragon (2011 Június 8)

2


----------



## White Dragon (2011 Június 8)

3


----------



## White Dragon (2011 Június 8)

4


----------



## White Dragon (2011 Június 8)

5


----------



## White Dragon (2011 Június 8)

ljh


----------



## White Dragon (2011 Június 8)

kjb


----------



## White Dragon (2011 Június 8)

54


----------



## White Dragon (2011 Június 8)

68456


----------



## White Dragon (2011 Június 8)

bmn


----------



## White Dragon (2011 Június 8)

gfg


----------



## White Dragon (2011 Június 8)

adff df


----------



## White Dragon (2011 Június 8)

67860


----------



## White Dragon (2011 Június 8)

fgh d erfcdf


----------



## White Dragon (2011 Június 8)

rectsl


----------



## White Dragon (2011 Június 8)

bdfgrg


----------



## White Dragon (2011 Június 8)

sdaklfjio


----------



## White Dragon (2011 Június 8)

df dgfh uktg n


----------



## White Dragon (2011 Június 8)

iurfihgdrchg


----------



## White Dragon (2011 Június 8)

20


----------



## White Dragon (2011 Június 8)

köszi a témát!


----------



## Pintyoke51 (2011 Június 8)

hello! meg itt belehuzok egy kicsit


----------



## Pintyoke51 (2011 Június 8)

gyujtom a pontokat


----------



## Pintyoke51 (2011 Június 8)

[FONT=&quot]idezet Hamvas Belatol: „Sorsát csak az vetheti le, 
[/FONT]


----------



## Pintyoke51 (2011 Június 8)

[FONT=&quot]aki azt teljes egészében magáraveszi. 
[/FONT]


----------



## Pintyoke51 (2011 Június 8)

[FONT=&quot]Alázat. Áldozás. Szolgálat. Türelem. [/FONT]


----------



## Pintyoke51 (2011 Június 8)

[FONT=&quot]Csak[/FONT][FONT=&quot] aki szolgál, lehet szabad. 
[/FONT]


----------



## Pintyoke51 (2011 Június 8)

[FONT=&quot]Csak aki alázatos, uralkodik."[/FONT]


----------



## Pintyoke51 (2011 Június 8)

sokatmondo sorok


----------



## Pintyoke51 (2011 Június 8)

legalabbis nekem


----------



## Pintyoke51 (2011 Június 8)

es ez az utolso....jol szamoltam?


----------



## Pintyoke51 (2011 Június 8)

udv mindenkinek a klubban!


----------



## vinkl (2011 Június 8)

Már vénülő kezemmel,fogom kezed,
Már vénülő szememmel őrizem a szemed,
Nem tudom miért meddig maradok meg még neked,
De a kezedet fogom és őrizem a szemed!


----------



## vinkl (2011 Június 8)

Sziasztok!
Minden jót nektek!
Kösz a lehetőséget!)


----------



## A12 (2011 Június 8)

Sziasztok!


----------



## A12 (2011 Június 8)

Jó reggelt!


----------



## A12 (2011 Június 8)

Szép napot mindenkinek!


----------



## A12 (2011 Június 8)

És esőmenteset.


----------



## A12 (2011 Június 8)

Jó munkát, aki dolgozni indul.


----------



## A12 (2011 Június 8)

Esernyőt azért mindenképpen vigyen!


----------



## A12 (2011 Június 8)

Azt hiszem, nekem is mennem kell!


----------



## A12 (2011 Június 8)

További szép napot!


----------



## A12 (2011 Június 8)

És minden jót!


----------



## A12 (2011 Június 8)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Szaszaxx1 (2011 Június 8)

Sziasztok:]


----------



## maci343 (2011 Június 8)

Szép napot mindenkinek!


----------



## maci343 (2011 Június 8)

Itt picit borús...


----------



## maci343 (2011 Június 8)

... s volt az előbb egy kicsike nyári zápor is....


----------



## maci343 (2011 Június 8)

.... az égre nézve azt mondom, hogy a környéken élők vigyenek magukkal esernyőt, ha elindulnak valamerre....


----------



## maci343 (2011 Június 8)

... s ha minden igaz, akkor megvan a 20


----------



## szlanita (2011 Június 8)

Hello mindenki


----------



## simpet (2011 Június 8)

Üdvözlet mindenkinek! Szép napot!


----------



## simpet (2011 Június 8)

Alakul az üzenet szám... :1:


----------



## mediterran80 (2011 Június 8)

**

Köszi Melitta,ez kitűnő ötlet


----------



## mediterran80 (2011 Június 8)

Milyen gyakran lehet ide beírni?úgy értem milyen időközönként?


----------



## mediterran80 (2011 Június 8)

Jó ez a jelenléti ív,hol lehet megnézni,hogy eddig hány beírásom/hozzászólásom van?


----------



## Liliann (2011 Június 8)

Kedves Melitta! 
Igazán hálásak vagyunk neked!


----------



## Liliann (2011 Június 8)

Kedves mediterran80!

Látom, te is elérhető vagy. Van kedved csevegni egy kicsit?

Liliann


----------



## mediterran80 (2011 Június 8)




----------



## Liliann (2011 Június 8)

Hahó!

Van itt valaki? Beszélgetnék!

L.


----------



## Liliann (2011 Június 8)

Jaj, szia!
Most vettelek csak észre.
Gondoltam, gyűjtsük össze a hozzászólásainkat.
L.


----------



## mediterran80 (2011 Június 8)

Igen Lillian, van.honnét írsz?


----------



## Liliann (2011 Június 8)

Hogy illesztettél be smile-t?


----------



## Liliann (2011 Június 8)

Annyira sokára jön meg az üzenet.
Én Budapesten vagyok és te?


----------



## mediterran80 (2011 Június 8)

Én is Budapesten,lehet hogy melletted ülök?


----------



## mediterran80 (2011 Június 8)

smiley? kettőspont és zárójel bezárva gombok,ahogy smsben is generálod


----------



## mediterran80 (2011 Június 8)

igen,valóban nálam is percek,mire megjelentél.


----------



## mediterran80 (2011 Június 8)

ha három híres férfit kellene megemlítened aki először az eszedbe jut,melyek lennének azok/akár egyesével is,hozzászólásonként/


----------



## mediterran80 (2011 Június 8)

mintha Kanada_Magyarország távolságról hozná az üzeneteket egy futár...olyan gyors az üzenet megjelenés.


----------



## mediterran80 (2011 Június 8)

no mindegy,akkor olvasgatom magam,szval itt,a Duna mellett nagyon lehűlt a levegő


----------



## mediterran80 (2011 Június 8)

és az eső is finoman szitál...ami nem is oylan rossz


----------



## mediterran80 (2011 Június 8)

mivel én ezt belülről nézem


----------



## mediterran80 (2011 Június 8)

amúgy nagyon tetszik ez a fórum,


----------



## mediterran80 (2011 Június 8)

és sok hasznod téma van fent


----------



## mediterran80 (2011 Június 8)

és az emberek is nagyon korrektek


----------



## mediterran80 (2011 Június 8)

Mindenkinek aki itt beír testi-szellemi-lelki-anyagi bőséget és


----------



## mediterran80 (2011 Június 8)

egészséges életet kívánok,sziasztok
Tamás


----------



## Liliann (2011 Június 8)

Hát olyan soká jöttek meg az üzeneteid (biztosan a nagy távolság miatt), hogy engem közben kiléptetett a rendszer.


----------



## Liliann (2011 Június 8)

Három híres férfi: Mel Gibson, Jézus, Assisi Szent Ferenc


----------



## Liliann (2011 Június 8)

A harmadikon kicsit gondolkoztam, bevallom (több variációs lehetőség is felmerült bennem). Az első kettő egyértelmű volt.


----------



## Liliann (2011 Június 8)

Látom, neked megvan a 20 hozzászólásod, most már én is mondatonként írok és nem várom a válaszodat, mint előbb.


----------



## Liliann (2011 Június 8)

Te is Tamás vagy? Az én párom is.
Remélem, nem vele levelezek "tudtunkon kívül".


----------



## Liliann (2011 Június 8)

Köszi a smile-t.


----------



## Liliann (2011 Június 8)

Szerintem is jó sok minden van itt. Látom te is régebben regisztráltál, mint én. Valahogy sosem volt türelmem végigcsinálni ezt a herce-hurcát a használhatóság miatt.


----------



## Liliann (2011 Június 8)

Mostanában azonban, sorozatban dobja ki a Google ezt a honlapot, bármit keresek. Úgyhogy rászántam egy kis időt és energiát.


----------



## Liliann (2011 Június 8)

Köszi, hogy partner vagy ebben. Így mégsem egyedül levelezgetek itt magammal.


----------



## Liliann (2011 Június 8)

Bár, majdnem.


----------



## Liliann (2011 Június 8)

Érdekes, hogy jelenleg senki sincs itt rajtunk kívül.


----------



## Liliann (2011 Június 8)

Egyébként te mit csinálsz ilyen sokáig a gép előtt? Csak nem dolgozol? Vagy tanulsz?


----------



## Liliann (2011 Június 8)

Én mindkettőt.


----------



## Liliann (2011 Június 8)

Nekem ez a 20-ik üzenetem, hálás vagyok a közreműködésedért. Azért nem lépek le, a válaszaidat megvárom.


----------



## Liliann (2011 Június 8)

Utána azonban rohanok, mert írtó időigényes volt ez a gyűjtögetés.


----------



## Liliann (2011 Június 8)

Keresek neked egy smile-t, köszönetképpen.


----------



## Liliann (2011 Június 8)

:23:


----------



## Liliann (2011 Június 8)

Jaj, látom kiléptél, azért a válaszaidat megvárom, remélem vannak.
Küldtem neked 2 köszönömöt is.
Minden jót, kedves Tamás!


----------



## Liliann (2011 Június 8)

Most nézem, mégsem léptél ki, lehet, hogy te is úgy jártál, mint én az előbb. Túl sok volt a várakozási idő és a rendszer kiléptetett?


----------



## Liliann (2011 Június 8)

Borzasztó itt ülni és meredten figyelni, jön-e válasz.
Addig elképzelem, milyen lehetsz. Érdekel?


----------



## Liliann (2011 Június 8)

Szerintem fiatal vagy, 25-30 év között. Tanulsz, egyetemen v. főiskolán.


----------



## Liliann (2011 Június 8)

Annyira uncsi így várni :444:


----------



## Liliann (2011 Június 8)

:22:


----------



## Liliann (2011 Június 8)

Most már tényleg eltűntél, viszlát!
:..:


----------



## marica68 (2011 Június 8)

Még 12 hozzászólást kell gyüjtenem, egyszer már nekikezdtem, de aztán mégsem lett belőle semmi, de most végigcsinálom az biztos !!!


----------



## Tündeboszi (2011 Június 8)

Köszönöm jelen


----------



## Tündeboszi (2011 Június 8)

Nekem és körülbelül annyit kell mint neked de én nem sietek nem hajt a tatár


----------



## marica68 (2011 Június 8)

még 11 hozzászólást kell gyüjtenem..remélem nem megy el a net, mert vihar van.


----------



## marica68 (2011 Június 8)

Jó, hogy van ez a lehetőség, hogy itt lehet gyűjteni hozzászólásokat...


----------



## marica68 (2011 Június 8)

most


----------



## marica68 (2011 Június 8)

most lassan megyek ebédelni aztán majd folytatom...mindenkinek jó étvágyat aki itt van és olvassa !!!!!!!


----------



## marica68 (2011 Június 8)

Témyleg jó étvágyat mindenkinek..mentem ebédelni !!!


----------



## marica68 (2011 Június 8)

már csak 6 hozzászólás kell......nemsokára meglessz a húsz...


----------



## marica68 (2011 Június 8)

még 5 hozzászólást kell írnom..elég nhéz összegyűjteni a 20-at


----------



## marica68 (2011 Június 8)

azt akartam írni, hogy nehéz csak kimaradt egy betü...


----------



## marica68 (2011 Június 8)

Úgy látom más nincs itt aki még próbálkozna a hozzászólások összegyűjtésével......


----------



## marica68 (2011 Június 8)

Tudaja valaki, hogy lehet hangulatjeleket írni ?


----------



## marica68 (2011 Június 8)

Én nem látom sehol..pedig sok hozzászólásban láttam hangulatjeleket...


----------



## marica68 (2011 Június 8)

csak nem.....megvan a 20..éljen.


----------



## marica68 (2011 Június 8)

Ha megvan a 20 hozzászólásom és már májusban regisztráltam akkor miért nem lehet letöltenem.


----------



## djalienecske (2011 Június 8)

Mekkora csalás ez  Nem sok értelme van kikötni, hogy kell 20 hozzá szólás, hogy le tudjak tölteni, ha itt + lehet így, de na  én is ehhez folyamodok, kell az a karaokee pack 
Üdv mindenkinek, jóóó az oldal!


----------



## marica68 (2011 Június 8)

??????


----------



## djalienecske (2011 Június 8)

Hoppá, marica68 utolsó hozzászólása aggodalomra ad okot, ugyanis nekem nagyon kellenének azok a zenék, pénteken fergeteges bulit akarunk, és elengedhetetlen néhány karaokee zene. Szomorú leszek ha tényleg nem tudok majd én sem letölteni!!!!!


----------



## djalienecske (2011 Június 8)

Jééé te itt vagy??? am tényleg nem tudsz letölteni??


----------



## marica68 (2011 Június 8)

Nekem megvan a 20 de mégsem tudok letölteni.....


----------



## djalienecske (2011 Június 8)

Hát ez tök lehozó, és ugye több mint 2 napja regisztráltál..... :/
Remélem csak 1edi eset mert tényleg szeretnék 1 - 2 fájlt letölteni  
Pénteken lesz 1 jó kis party, és rá vagyunk mostanában állva a karaokee-ra, és hát szerda 14:00 fele regisztráltam .. elméletben péntek 14:01kor már tölthetnék, az pont jó lenne.
De gondolom te is azért regisztráltál, hogy tölts.


----------



## marica68 (2011 Június 8)

Ne aggódj, mert most látom már "állandó tag" lettem és akkor menni fog a letöltés...mindjárt megpróbálom...


----------



## djalienecske (2011 Június 8)

Na az jó . cross finger van XXD!


----------



## djalienecske (2011 Június 8)

Ja de amúgy a 20 hozzászólás most lett meg ?? ma ?? Mert akkor elképzelhető 1 kis késés a rendszerben!


----------



## djalienecske (2011 Június 8)

Szóóóval?? Siker?


----------



## marica68 (2011 Június 8)

Kedves djalienecske..kipróbáltam és már tudok letölteni...nyugodtan gyűjtsd a hozzászólásokat, mert akkor a bulira meglesz amit szeretnél..


----------



## djalienecske (2011 Június 8)

Köszi, hát nagyon boldog vagyok  Bocs a sok zaklatásért, de ez is a gyűjtésre megy!


----------



## djalienecske (2011 Június 8)

Na .. tök jó .. már van 8 ezzel együtt 9  haladok. XD Nehezebb mint gondoltam, legalábbis ha értelmes hozzá szólásokra akarom elhasználni!


----------



## djalienecske (2011 Június 8)

Ajj de uncsi magamban beszélgetni .. komolyan senkiiii nincs itt ?  valaki aki szintén hozzászólásokat gyárt????


----------



## bella99 (2011 Június 8)

33333333


----------



## bella99 (2011 Június 8)

333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333
333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333
333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333
333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333
333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333
333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333
333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333
333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333


----------



## bella99 (2011 Június 8)

Dddddddddddddddddddddd()dddddddddddddddddddddddddddddd
ddddddddddddddddddddd(dd)ddddddddddddddddddddddddddddd
dddddddddddddddddddd(dddd)dddddddddddddddddddddddddddd
ddddddddddddddddddd(dddddd)ddddddddddddddddddddddddddd
dddddddddddddddddd(dddddddd)dddddddddddddddddddddddddd
ddddddddddddddddd(dddddddddd)ddddddddddddddddddddddddd
dddddddddddddddd(dddddddddddd)dddddddddddddddddddddddd
ddddddddddddddddd(ddddddddd)dddddddddddddddddddddddddd
ddddddddddddddddddd|||||||||||dddddddddddddddddddddddddddd
ddddddddddddddddddd|||||||||||dddddddddddddddddddddddddddd
ddddddddddddddddddd|||||||||||dddddddddddddddddddddddddddd
ddddddddddddddddddd|||||||||||dddddddddddddddddddddddddddd
dddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddd
dddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddd


----------



## bella99 (2011 Június 8)

m&m's --> )


----------



## bella99 (2011 Június 8)

és ezzel meg is van a 20


----------



## Korinthosz1 (2011 Június 8)

Ez az elso hozzaszolasom


----------



## Korinthosz1 (2011 Június 8)

masodik


----------



## Korinthosz1 (2011 Június 8)

harmadik


----------



## Korinthosz1 (2011 Június 8)

negyedik


----------



## Korinthosz1 (2011 Június 8)

ez hosszu lesz


----------



## Korinthosz1 (2011 Június 8)

d


----------



## djalienecske (2011 Június 8)

nnna .. szóval így nyomjátok ??? 
tartalom nélküli 20 hozzászólás .. ejnye


----------



## djalienecske (2011 Június 8)

Csak érjek haza  olyan tartalom nélküli utolsó 8 hozzászólásom lesz XD jajjj . bele se merek gondolni


----------



## deana (2011 Június 8)

végül is, ha mindenki beír ide, akkor én sem maradhatok ki belőle!


----------



## deana (2011 Június 8)

djalienecske írta:


> Csak érjek haza  olyan tartalom nélküli utolsó 8 hozzászólásom lesz XD jajjj . bele se merek gondolni



Hát... nekem még egy tizessel több kell, ha ez elküldöm.


----------



## Poky0614 (2011 Június 8)

Sziasztok!

Na gyorsan szedjük össze a 20 hozzászólást


----------



## Korinthosz1 (2011 Június 8)

9


----------



## deana (2011 Június 8)

még 17 van vissza...


----------



## Gotrekt (2011 Június 8)

köszönjük.


----------



## Poky0614 (2011 Június 8)

Számoljunk el 50ig 
addig hátha meglesz 

Kezdem is: *1*


----------



## Gotrekt (2011 Június 8)

Akkor kezdjük el....


----------



## Gotrekt (2011 Június 8)

2


----------



## Poky0614 (2011 Június 8)

3


----------



## Gotrekt (2011 Június 8)

*4*


----------



## Poky0614 (2011 Június 8)

5


----------



## Gotrekt (2011 Június 8)

_6_


----------



## Poky0614 (2011 Június 8)

_*7*_


----------



## Korinthosz1 (2011 Június 8)

10


----------



## Gotrekt (2011 Június 8)

*8*


----------



## Korinthosz1 (2011 Június 8)

8


----------



## Poky0614 (2011 Június 8)

9


----------



## Gotrekt (2011 Június 8)

_kilenc_


----------



## Gotrekt (2011 Június 8)

_10_


----------



## Poky0614 (2011 Június 8)

11


----------



## Gotrekt (2011 Június 8)

12


----------



## Poky0614 (2011 Június 8)

13


----------



## Korinthosz1 (2011 Június 8)

12


----------



## Gotrekt (2011 Június 8)

*14*


----------



## Korinthosz1 (2011 Június 8)

13


----------



## Poky0614 (2011 Június 8)

15


----------



## Korinthosz1 (2011 Június 8)

14


----------



## Gotrekt (2011 Június 8)

16


----------



## Poky0614 (2011 Június 8)

17


----------



## Poky0614 (2011 Június 8)

na már csak kilenc kell


----------



## Gotrekt (2011 Június 8)

*18*


----------



## Korinthosz1 (2011 Június 8)

15


----------



## Poky0614 (2011 Június 8)

19


----------



## Gotrekt (2011 Június 8)

Nekem pedig 7


----------



## Korinthosz1 (2011 Június 8)

16


----------



## deana (2011 Június 8)

18


----------



## Gotrekt (2011 Június 8)

20


----------



## Poky0614 (2011 Június 8)

Meglesz ez így hamar


----------



## Korinthosz1 (2011 Június 8)

17


----------



## Gotrekt (2011 Június 8)

21


----------



## Poky0614 (2011 Június 8)

22


----------



## Korinthosz1 (2011 Június 8)

18


----------



## Gotrekt (2011 Június 8)

22


----------



## Poky0614 (2011 Június 8)

23


----------



## Gotrekt (2011 Június 8)

23


----------



## Korinthosz1 (2011 Június 8)

19


----------



## deana (2011 Június 8)

23


----------



## Poky0614 (2011 Június 8)

24


----------



## Gotrekt (2011 Június 8)

*24*


----------



## Korinthosz1 (2011 Június 8)

20


----------



## Gotrekt (2011 Június 8)

_25_


----------



## Poky0614 (2011 Június 8)

26


----------



## Korinthosz1 (2011 Június 8)

21


----------



## Gotrekt (2011 Június 8)

_*26*_


----------



## Korinthosz1 (2011 Június 8)

28


----------



## Poky0614 (2011 Június 8)

29


----------



## Korinthosz1 (2011 Június 8)

30


----------



## Poky0614 (2011 Június 8)

31


----------



## Poky0614 (2011 Június 8)

Na nekem ezzel meg is van, köszi!
Sziasztok!


----------



## deana (2011 Június 8)

32


----------



## Korinthosz1 (2011 Június 8)

de mar megvolt a 20 es megsem megy...(


----------



## Poky0614 (2011 Június 8)

én is pont azt nézem...


----------



## Korinthosz1 (2011 Június 8)

de miert?


----------



## Poky0614 (2011 Június 8)

Miért nem engedi 20 hozzászólás után sem?
ez elég gáz.. vagy inkább egy átverés?


----------



## deana (2011 Június 8)

Korinthosz1 írta:


> de mar megvolt a 20 es megsem megy...(



elvileg legalább 2 naposnak kell lennie a regisztrációnak ahhoz, hogy a 20 hozzászólás összegyűjtése után tudjatok leszedni bármit is. :S

33


----------



## deana (2011 Június 8)

34


----------



## deana (2011 Június 8)

35


----------



## deana (2011 Június 8)

36


----------



## djalienecske (2011 Június 8)

Böff van itt valaki aki épp számol ?  .. sűrűn regisztrálnak emberek azt vettem észre


----------



## djalienecske (2011 Június 8)

Ja és juteszembe .. olvastam, hogy van akinek nem m1 a letöltés a 20. hozzászólás után sem. Annak 2 oka lehet:


----------



## djalienecske (2011 Június 8)

1. OK: az hogy még nem múltál el 2 napos az oldalon, sajna csak után tudunk majd letölteni!


----------



## Roliii17 (2011 Június 8)

a


----------



## Roliii17 (2011 Június 8)

b


----------



## Roliii17 (2011 Június 8)

c


----------



## djalienecske (2011 Június 8)

2. OK: Ami pedig a jobbik eset, azaz ha már több mint 2 napja regiztél, de csak mostanra szedted össze a 20. hozzászólás .. akkor a rendszer túlterheltsége miatt kicsit várni kell (lehet több 10 percet is) hogy a felhasználói státuszod átváltson "tag"-ról .. "állandó tag"-ra. Ha ez megtörtént .. már mehet is az észnélküli töltögetés!!  Sok sikert a 20 hoz mindenkinek!


----------



## Roliii17 (2011 Június 8)

d


----------



## Roliii17 (2011 Június 8)

e


----------



## Roliii17 (2011 Június 8)

f


----------



## Roliii17 (2011 Június 8)

g


----------



## Roliii17 (2011 Június 8)

h


----------



## Roliii17 (2011 Június 8)

i


----------



## Roliii17 (2011 Június 8)

j


----------



## Roliii17 (2011 Június 8)

k


----------



## deana (2011 Június 8)

*megjött a kajálásból* Látom azért zajlik az élet errefelé is.


----------



## Roliii17 (2011 Június 8)

l


----------



## deana (2011 Június 8)

l


----------



## Roliii17 (2011 Június 8)

m


----------



## Roliii17 (2011 Június 8)

n


----------



## Roliii17 (2011 Június 8)

o


----------



## Roliii17 (2011 Június 8)

p


----------



## deana (2011 Június 8)

ly


----------



## deana (2011 Június 8)

*m

lassú net hátrányai xD


----------



## deana (2011 Június 8)

q


----------



## deana (2011 Június 8)

r


----------



## djalienecske (2011 Június 8)

zajlik ám .. az élet ..  pörög az ábc  
Nem tom ki hogy van vele .. de én azt a 20 hozzá szólást szívesebben használom el valami ételmesebbre!!


----------



## deana (2011 Június 8)

s


----------



## deana (2011 Június 8)

sz

Jó, de mire? Úgy értem, amikor egyedül vagyok a topikban, nem állok le eszmecserét folytatni önnön magammal! xD Annyira még nem vagyok nagyképű.


----------



## deana (2011 Június 8)

Bár... ha a szerepjáték folytán előtörnek belőlem a karaktereim, néha kicsit skizofrénnek tűnhetek, de élvezem, ha egy karakter bőrébe bújok. xD


----------



## deana (2011 Június 8)

És Yes! Megvan a 20. hozzászólásom is.  Köszöntem.


----------



## djalienecske (2011 Június 8)

jujj  lassan + lesz a 20. neked  értem .. hát én próbálkoztam magammal is  
1 üzenetig volt érdekes .. aztán már nem adta!  de én is jól haladok !! üzi ügyileg


----------



## djalienecske (2011 Június 8)

Grat a 20. hoz   nekem is már csak 1 kell ha minden igaz .. de egész jó ez a topik .. itt van élet   az újonan regisztráltak lelőhelye.


----------



## djalienecske (2011 Június 8)

najó .. aszem az utolsó élő kommenter is eltünt innen .. én is lehúzom a rolót ... isten veled kommentgyűjtőtopic


----------



## deana (2011 Június 8)

Jah, látom, mindjárt megvan neked is a 20., remélem hamar átvált állandóvá.


----------



## deana (2011 Június 8)

djalienecske írta:


> najó .. aszem az utolsó élő kommenter is eltünt innen .. én is lehúzom a rolót ... isten veled kommentgyűjtőtopic



vagyok még, csak lassú a netem.


----------



## szigetov (2011 Június 8)

köszönjük


----------



## szigetov (2011 Június 8)

2. hozzászólás


----------



## szigetov (2011 Június 8)

3. hozzászólás


----------



## szigetov (2011 Június 8)

4.


----------



## szigetov (2011 Június 8)

5.


----------



## szigetov (2011 Június 8)

6.


----------



## szigetov (2011 Június 8)

7.


----------



## szigetov (2011 Június 8)

8.


----------



## szigetov (2011 Június 8)

9.


----------



## szigetov (2011 Június 8)

10.


----------



## szigetov (2011 Június 8)

11.


----------



## szigetov (2011 Június 8)

12.


----------



## szigetov (2011 Június 8)

13.


----------



## szigetov (2011 Június 8)

14.


----------



## szigetov (2011 Június 8)

15.


----------



## szigetov (2011 Június 8)

16.


----------



## szigetov (2011 Június 8)

17.


----------



## rkottra (2011 Június 8)

1


----------



## szigetov (2011 Június 8)

18.


----------



## rkottra (2011 Június 8)

2


----------



## rkottra (2011 Június 8)

3


----------



## szigetov (2011 Június 8)

19.


----------



## rkottra (2011 Június 8)

4


----------



## szigetov (2011 Június 8)

20.


----------



## rkottra (2011 Június 8)

5


----------



## szigetov (2011 Június 8)

21.!


----------



## rkottra (2011 Június 8)

6


----------



## rkottra (2011 Június 8)

7


----------



## rkottra (2011 Június 8)

8


----------



## rkottra (2011 Június 8)

9


----------



## rkottra (2011 Június 8)

10


----------



## rkottra (2011 Június 8)

11


----------



## rkottra (2011 Június 8)

12


----------



## rkottra (2011 Június 8)

13


----------



## rkottra (2011 Június 8)

14


----------



## rkottra (2011 Június 8)

15


----------



## rkottra (2011 Június 8)

16


----------



## rkottra (2011 Június 8)

17


----------



## rkottra (2011 Június 8)

18


----------



## l_e_o_n2 (2011 Június 8)

1


----------



## rkottra (2011 Június 8)

19


----------



## l_e_o_n2 (2011 Június 8)

2


----------



## SzentLaca (2011 Június 8)

szevasztok!


----------



## rkottra (2011 Június 8)

20


----------



## l_e_o_n2 (2011 Június 8)

3


----------



## l_e_o_n2 (2011 Június 8)

4


----------



## SzentLaca (2011 Június 8)

19


----------



## l_e_o_n2 (2011 Június 8)

5


----------



## SzentLaca (2011 Június 8)

18


----------



## SzentLaca (2011 Június 8)

17


----------



## l_e_o_n2 (2011 Június 8)

6


----------



## SzentLaca (2011 Június 8)

16


----------



## l_e_o_n2 (2011 Június 8)

7


----------



## SzentLaca (2011 Június 8)

15


----------



## l_e_o_n2 (2011 Június 8)

8


----------



## SzentLaca (2011 Június 8)

14


----------



## l_e_o_n2 (2011 Június 8)

9


----------



## SzentLaca (2011 Június 8)

13


----------



## l_e_o_n2 (2011 Június 8)

10


----------



## SzentLaca (2011 Június 8)

12


----------



## SzentLaca (2011 Június 8)

11


----------



## SzentLaca (2011 Június 8)

10


----------



## l_e_o_n2 (2011 Június 8)

11


----------



## SzentLaca (2011 Június 8)

9


----------



## l_e_o_n2 (2011 Június 8)

12


----------



## SzentLaca (2011 Június 8)

8


----------



## SzentLaca (2011 Június 8)

7


----------



## l_e_o_n2 (2011 Június 8)

13


----------



## SzentLaca (2011 Június 8)

6


----------



## SzentLaca (2011 Június 8)

5


----------



## l_e_o_n2 (2011 Június 8)

14


----------



## SzentLaca (2011 Június 8)

4


----------



## l_e_o_n2 (2011 Június 8)

15


----------



## SzentLaca (2011 Június 8)

3


----------



## l_e_o_n2 (2011 Június 8)

16


----------



## SzentLaca (2011 Június 8)

2


----------



## l_e_o_n2 (2011 Június 8)

17


----------



## SzentLaca (2011 Június 8)

1


----------



## SzentLaca (2011 Június 8)

0


----------



## l_e_o_n2 (2011 Június 8)

18


----------



## l_e_o_n2 (2011 Június 8)

19


----------



## l_e_o_n2 (2011 Június 8)

20


----------



## SzentLaca (2011 Június 8)

-1


----------



## l_e_o_n2 (2011 Június 8)

21


----------



## SzentLaca (2011 Június 8)

-2


----------



## SzentLaca (2011 Június 8)

-3


----------



## SzentLaca (2011 Június 8)

?


----------



## chyb (2011 Június 8)

Üdvözlet Szolnokról


----------



## chyb (2011 Június 8)

19


----------



## chyb (2011 Június 8)

18


----------



## chyb (2011 Június 8)

17


----------



## chyb (2011 Június 8)

16


----------



## chyb (2011 Június 8)

15


----------



## chyb (2011 Június 8)

14


----------



## chyb (2011 Június 8)

13


----------



## chyb (2011 Június 8)

12


----------



## chyb (2011 Június 8)

11


----------



## chyb (2011 Június 8)

10 (félidő)


----------



## chyb (2011 Június 8)

9 (mekkora ötlet...)


----------



## chyb (2011 Június 8)

8 (mennyit kellett ezen agyalni...?!)


----------



## chyb (2011 Június 8)

7 (hogy mennyi értelme van...)


----------



## chyb (2011 Június 8)

6 (most már kivárom....)


----------



## chyb (2011 Június 8)

5 (kicsit olyan ez, mint a 2001 űrodüsszeia című film....)


----------



## chyb (2011 Június 8)

4 (...három óra elteltével már senki sem áll fel a film elől, mert fél, hogy le fog maradni valamiről...)


----------



## chyb (2011 Június 8)

3 (....semmiről sem marad le!!!! Egyszer csak véget ér a film....)


----------



## chyb (2011 Június 8)

2 ))) Lassan ez is....


----------



## chyb (2011 Június 8)

1 Annak sem örültem, ennek meg pláne nem.....


----------



## chyb (2011 Június 8)

Most már csak azért is kiírom a nullát is: 0


----------



## agnespapp (2011 Június 8)

Sziasztok,remélem sok új barátot találok itt.Akikkel eszmecserét folytathatunk.Úgy örülök neki.


----------



## Pajesz (2011 Június 8)

Szevasztok megint.


----------



## Pajesz (2011 Június 8)

Unatkozom


----------



## Pajesz (2011 Június 8)

ez bonyi


----------



## Pajesz (2011 Június 8)

nem baj irok még


----------



## Pajesz (2011 Június 8)

még kettő


----------



## Pajesz (2011 Június 8)

még 1


----------



## Pajesz (2011 Június 8)

na végre megvan


----------



## Pajesz (2011 Június 8)

nem enged letölteni miért


----------



## vargabali (2011 Június 8)

első


----------



## vargabali (2011 Június 8)

harmadik


----------



## pillango1129 (2011 Június 8)

1. hozzászólásom


----------



## pillango1129 (2011 Június 8)

2. hozzászólásom


----------



## pillango1129 (2011 Június 8)

3. hozzászólásom


----------



## pillango1129 (2011 Június 8)

4. hozzászólásom


----------



## pillango1129 (2011 Június 8)

5. hozzászólásom


----------



## pillango1129 (2011 Június 8)

6. hozzászólásom


----------



## pillango1129 (2011 Június 8)

7. hozzászólásom


----------



## pillango1129 (2011 Június 8)

8. hozzászólásom


----------



## pillango1129 (2011 Június 8)

9. hozzászólásom


----------



## pillango1129 (2011 Június 8)

10. hozzászólásom


----------



## pillango1129 (2011 Június 8)

11. hozzászólásom


----------



## pillango1129 (2011 Június 8)

12. hozzászólásom


----------



## Gyöngyildi (2011 Június 8)

Szia ! Köszi!


----------



## pillango1129 (2011 Június 8)

13. hozzászólásom


----------



## pillango1129 (2011 Június 8)

14. hozzászólásom


----------



## pillango1129 (2011 Június 8)

15. hozzászólásom


----------



## pillango1129 (2011 Június 8)

16. hozzászólásom


----------



## Gyöngyildi (2011 Június 8)

helló !


----------



## Gabóca62 (2011 Június 8)

*igyekszem*

kiss


vargabali írta:


> kilenc


----------



## pillango1129 (2011 Június 8)

17. hozzászólásom


----------



## Gyöngyildi (2011 Június 8)

9.van már


----------



## pillango1129 (2011 Június 8)

18. hozzászólásom


----------



## pillango1129 (2011 Június 8)

19. hozzászólásom


----------



## Gyöngyildi (2011 Június 8)

10.üzenet


----------



## pillango1129 (2011 Június 8)

20. hozzászólásom


----------



## Gyöngyildi (2011 Június 8)

11.üzen.


----------



## Gyöngyildi (2011 Június 8)

12.üz.


----------



## Gyöngyildi (2011 Június 8)

13.van


----------



## Gyöngyildi (2011 Június 8)

14. most már


----------



## Gyöngyildi (2011 Június 8)

15. van


----------



## Gyöngyildi (2011 Június 8)

16.ez már jó


----------



## Gyöngyildi (2011 Június 8)

17.


----------



## Gyöngyildi (2011 Június 8)

18 már csak 2.kell.


----------



## Gyöngyildi (2011 Június 8)

19 egy hiján 20.


----------



## Gyöngyildi (2011 Június 8)

20!!!!!!!


----------



## Gyöngyildi (2011 Június 8)

Na meg van !!!


----------



## vargabali (2011 Június 8)

hi


----------



## zolaka (2011 Június 8)

*hozzaszolas*

Nevem Zolaka. Hozzaszolasom egy lehet a 19 kozul. Nem tudom mire valo ilyen hozzaszolas gyujtes. Csak éppen azért, hogy írjunk, ne csak olvassunk?


----------



## zolaka (2011 Június 8)

*2*

ez lenne a masodik


----------



## zolaka (2011 Június 8)

*3*

ez kimondottan buntetes


----------



## zolaka (2011 Június 8)

*4*

valamikor az iskolaban buntettek ilyen kegyetlenul


----------



## zolaka (2011 Június 8)

*5*

azt hiszem otodik


----------



## zolaka (2011 Június 8)

most latom, hiogy van gyors hozzaszolas is


----------



## zolaka (2011 Június 8)

gondolom, ez a gyors hozzászólás is hozzászolás


----------



## zolaka (2011 Június 8)

legalább 2o másodpercet is kell várni, hihihi


----------



## zolaka (2011 Június 8)

nahát ez már több a soknál, sajnos elfelejtettem, hogy a hányadik elszólásom volt


----------



## zolaka (2011 Június 8)

remélem nem bűntetik, azt ha több és nem pont 2o


----------



## zolaka (2011 Június 8)

nagy fej volt, aki ezt a husz elszólást kitalálta


----------



## zolaka (2011 Június 8)

ennyit egyedül rég nem beszélgettem


----------



## zolaka (2011 Június 8)

valamire ez is jó lehet. De mire? Ki tudja...


----------



## zolaka (2011 Június 8)

Lehet nem is érdekel. Ez nem 2o másodperc


----------



## zolaka (2011 Június 8)

azt írja itt alul hogy még valaki böngészia témát


----------



## HUNayana (2011 Június 8)

hi there


----------



## zolaka (2011 Június 8)

Nem irigylem.


----------



## HUNayana (2011 Június 8)

hug


----------



## zolaka (2011 Június 8)

hogy nem eszi meg a jegesmedve az ilyen pihent bagyuakat mint pl én


----------



## zolaka (2011 Június 8)

ez vagy 17


----------



## zolaka (2011 Június 8)

kegyetlen. Gondolom káromkodni nem szabad. Nem illik


----------



## zolaka (2011 Június 8)

remélem megvan 2o


----------



## zolaka (2011 Június 8)

na nezzük sza meg


----------



## zolaka (2011 Június 8)

hozzászólok én még megint huszat


----------



## zolaka (2011 Június 8)

remélem megunják, most már reggelik itt pötyögök


----------



## zolaka (2011 Június 8)

még szerencse, hogy nem kell közben féllábon ugrálni


----------



## zolaka (2011 Június 8)

s vicceket mondani


----------



## zolaka (2011 Június 8)

válszolok is az üzenetre


----------



## alg123 (2011 Június 9)

Hellohello


----------



## alg123 (2011 Június 9)

Bello


----------



## alg123 (2011 Június 9)

Kell az a konyv


----------



## alg123 (2011 Június 9)

Es eddig


----------



## alg123 (2011 Június 9)

Ugy fest a rolog


----------



## alg123 (2011 Június 9)

Dolog


----------



## alg123 (2011 Június 9)

Hogy


----------



## alg123 (2011 Június 9)

Fenyevekre


----------



## alg123 (2011 Június 9)

Vagy feny


----------



## alg123 (2011 Június 9)

Evekre vagyok


----------



## alg123 (2011 Június 9)

Tole.


----------



## alg123 (2011 Június 9)

Ok.ugy fest kozelitek


----------



## alg123 (2011 Június 9)

Kell az


----------



## alg123 (2011 Június 9)

A konyv.


----------



## alg123 (2011 Június 9)

OK, 15es novekszik


----------



## alg123 (2011 Június 9)

... es 20mp t Kelly varni


----------



## alg123 (2011 Június 9)

Kell varni


----------



## alg123 (2011 Június 9)

Az uzik kozott.


----------



## alg123 (2011 Június 9)

Nem uzik, Uzik


----------



## alg123 (2011 Június 9)

Hihi! 20! Huuusz! Mehet a konyvbeszerzes! Booom


----------



## alg123 (2011 Június 9)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


Okey. Szoval megvan a husz hozzaszolas es a ket nap reg.? What now? Meg nem tudom megnezni semmit!!!


----------



## skory92 (2011 Június 9)

a


----------



## bajvik (2011 Június 9)

Örölük, hogy rátaláltam az oldalra


----------



## bajvik (2011 Június 9)

alg123 írta:


> Okey. Szoval megvan a husz hozzaszolas es a ket nap reg.? What now? Meg nem tudom megnezni semmit!!!




ok akkor mindenkinek hello


----------



## bajvik (2011 Június 9)

a 2 nap regit meg kell várni?


----------



## bajvik (2011 Június 9)

már ez 4. üzenetem


----------



## bajvik (2011 Június 9)

Most a minimaxon a thomas megy


----------



## bajvik (2011 Június 9)

mindjárt nézem a csupasz pisztoly trilógiát


----------



## bajvik (2011 Június 9)

na senki sincs itt


----------



## bajvik (2011 Június 9)

na megyek , holnap jövök ciao


----------



## bajvik (2011 Június 9)

e book letöltést akarok


----------



## bajvik (2011 Június 9)

most akarok venni egy ebook olvasót


----------



## bajvik (2011 Június 9)

jaj az a 20 mp


----------



## bajvik (2011 Június 9)

kellenek a könyvek


----------



## bajvik (2011 Június 9)

jön a 13 üzenet


----------



## bajvik (2011 Június 9)

rengeteg könyv van


----------



## bajvik (2011 Június 9)

akarok akarom sokat


----------



## bajvik (2011 Június 9)

mindjárt 20 és kész


----------



## bajvik (2011 Június 9)

ez a limit nem kellenne


----------



## bajvik (2011 Június 9)

jól vagyok, de jól vagyok


----------



## bajvik (2011 Június 9)

utolsó előtti


----------



## bajvik (2011 Június 9)

és megvan a 20 20 20 juhhé


----------



## bajvik (2011 Június 9)

egy a ráadás


----------



## Dmlady (2011 Június 9)

jelen,mert nekem is kell 20


----------



## Dmlady (2011 Június 9)

ugy látom


----------



## Dmlady (2011 Június 9)

itt nem nézik


----------



## Dmlady (2011 Június 9)

az embert tök hülyének....


----------



## Dmlady (2011 Június 9)

.....ha a semmiről neki áll....


----------



## Dmlady (2011 Június 9)

....beszélni itt,meg hülyeségeket mond  .....


----------



## Dmlady (2011 Június 9)

aki ezt a 20 fórumbeszólást kitalálta,hát mit mondjak


----------



## Dmlady (2011 Június 9)

jaj, és nekem még mindig 10 kell


----------



## Dmlady (2011 Június 9)

na most kifogytam,pedig nőből vagyok


----------



## Dmlady (2011 Június 9)

nem is tudtam,hogy van e-book olvasó...van?


----------



## Dmlady (2011 Június 9)

ez hozzászólás volt egy korábbihoz


----------



## Dmlady (2011 Június 9)

lehet,hogy rosszra kattintottam?


----------



## Dmlady (2011 Június 9)

na már csak 4 kell


----------



## Dmlady (2011 Június 9)

UTÁLOM EZT AZ IDŐJÁRÁST!!!! ti nem?


----------



## Dmlady (2011 Június 9)

végre 3 nap pihi itthon,hosszú hétvége,wáááá


----------



## Dmlady (2011 Június 9)

még két nap


----------



## Dmlady (2011 Június 9)

és már csak egy hozzászólás....


----------



## Dmlady (2011 Június 9)

Sziasztok


----------



## specla (2011 Június 9)

Köszi


----------



## specla (2011 Június 9)

nem


----------



## specla (2011 Június 9)

szia


----------



## specla (2011 Június 9)

de jó neked, nekem még 17


----------



## specla (2011 Június 9)

16


----------



## specla (2011 Június 9)

nekem már 14


----------



## specla (2011 Június 9)

csujuju


----------



## specla (2011 Június 9)

piha


----------



## specla (2011 Június 9)

i remember you say


----------



## specla (2011 Június 9)

még mennyi is


----------



## specla (2011 Június 9)

i wish nothing but the best for you


----------



## specla (2011 Június 9)

csak te magadat esetleg, hogy minek irogatsz


----------



## specla (2011 Június 9)

hja


----------



## specla (2011 Június 9)

jaj


----------



## specla (2011 Június 9)

még 6


----------



## specla (2011 Június 9)

még 5


----------



## specla (2011 Június 9)

mindezt hogy egy kottát letöltsek


----------



## specla (2011 Június 9)

még 3


----------



## specla (2011 Június 9)

még2


----------



## specla (2011 Június 9)

1!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## specla (2011 Június 9)

vagy még 1?!


----------



## Dmlady (2011 Június 9)

én már összeszedtem, mégse tudok csinálni semmit  nem tudok letölteni se DE MIÉÉÉRT???????


----------



## csikla (2011 Június 9)




----------



## csikla (2011 Június 9)

2


----------



## csikla (2011 Június 9)

3


----------



## csikla (2011 Június 9)

4


----------



## csikla (2011 Június 9)

5


----------



## csikla (2011 Június 9)

6


----------



## csikla (2011 Június 9)

7


----------



## csikla (2011 Június 9)

8


----------



## csikla (2011 Június 9)

9


----------



## csikla (2011 Június 9)

10


----------



## csikla (2011 Június 9)

11


----------



## csikla (2011 Június 9)

12


----------



## csikla (2011 Június 9)

13


----------



## csikla (2011 Június 9)

14


----------



## csikla (2011 Június 9)

15


----------



## csikla (2011 Június 9)

16


----------



## csikla (2011 Június 9)

17


----------



## csikla (2011 Június 9)

18


----------



## csikla (2011 Június 9)

19


----------



## csikla (2011 Június 9)

20


----------



## csikla (2011 Június 9)




----------



## céndioxid (2011 Június 9)

Rendesek ezek a adminok, hogy így is lehet


----------



## marco1983 (2011 Június 9)

még mindíg nem...


----------



## marco1983 (2011 Június 9)

kéne már a 20


----------



## marco1983 (2011 Június 9)

igen semmit


----------



## marco1983 (2011 Június 9)

miért nem enged még mindíg be?


----------



## marco1983 (2011 Június 9)

Remélem lassan megy már


----------



## marco1983 (2011 Június 9)

Na most már itt a cél


----------



## marco1983 (2011 Június 9)

igen igen igen


----------



## marco1983 (2011 Június 9)

Na na na


----------



## marco1983 (2011 Június 9)

méggggggg


----------



## marco1983 (2011 Június 9)

OHOOHOHOHh


----------



## miksinca (2011 Június 9)

mar alig varom


----------



## Tormlaca (2011 Június 9)

Köszike


----------



## Tormlaca (2011 Június 9)

Köszi


----------



## Tormlaca (2011 Június 9)

Köszi, király


----------



## Tormlaca (2011 Június 9)

Igen az, köszi


----------



## gabbek (2011 Június 9)

Ezt


----------



## gabbek (2011 Június 9)

komolyan


----------



## gabbek (2011 Június 9)

el


----------



## gabbek (2011 Június 9)

kell


----------



## gabbek (2011 Június 9)

játszani?


----------



## gabbek (2011 Június 9)

6


----------



## gabbek (2011 Június 9)

7


----------



## gabbek (2011 Június 9)

nyóc


----------



## gabbek (2011 Június 9)

9


----------



## gabbek (2011 Június 9)

tíz


----------



## Oci76 (2011 Június 9)

Üdv mindenkinek!


----------



## Oci76 (2011 Június 9)

Én is elkezdtem gyűjteni a hsz-okat


----------



## urmosg (2011 Június 9)

Üd


----------



## urmosg (2011 Június 9)

vöz


----------



## urmosg (2011 Június 9)

lök


----------



## urmosg (2011 Június 9)

min


----------



## urmosg (2011 Június 9)

den


----------



## urmosg (2011 Június 9)

kit


----------



## urmosg (2011 Június 9)

jó


----------



## urmosg (2011 Június 9)

já


----------



## Oci76 (2011 Június 9)

ez már a harmadik


----------



## urmosg (2011 Június 9)

ték


----------



## urmosg (2011 Június 9)

ez


----------



## Oci76 (2011 Június 9)

ezt lehet ezek szerint még gyorsabban is


----------



## urmosg (2011 Június 9)

meg


----------



## Oci76 (2011 Június 9)

öt


----------



## urmosg (2011 Június 9)

é


----------



## Oci76 (2011 Június 9)

hat


----------



## urmosg (2011 Június 9)

ri


----------



## Oci76 (2011 Június 9)

hét


----------



## urmosg (2011 Június 9)

mert


----------



## Oci76 (2011 Június 9)

nyolc (így, szépen, magyarosan  )


----------



## Oci76 (2011 Június 9)

kilenc


----------



## urmosg (2011 Június 9)

jó kis


----------



## urmosg (2011 Június 9)

fó


----------



## Oci76 (2011 Június 9)

10


----------



## urmosg (2011 Június 9)

rum


----------



## Oci76 (2011 Június 9)

11


----------



## urmosg (2011 Június 9)

min


----------



## Oci76 (2011 Június 9)

12


----------



## urmosg (2011 Június 9)

den


----------



## Oci76 (2011 Június 9)

13


----------



## urmosg (2011 Június 9)

ok


----------



## Oci76 (2011 Június 9)

14


----------



## urmosg (2011 Június 9)

+1 biztos ami biztos


----------



## Oci76 (2011 Június 9)

15


----------



## Oci76 (2011 Június 9)

16


----------



## Oci76 (2011 Június 9)

17


----------



## Oci76 (2011 Június 9)

18


----------



## Oci76 (2011 Június 9)

19


----------



## Oci76 (2011 Június 9)

20


----------



## nagla (2011 Június 9)

szia


----------



## nagla (2011 Június 9)

77


----------



## nagla (2011 Június 9)

2003


----------



## nagla (2011 Június 9)

abc


----------



## nagla (2011 Június 9)

def


----------



## nagla (2011 Június 9)

ghi


----------



## nagla (2011 Június 9)

123


----------



## nagla (2011 Június 9)

456


----------



## nagla (2011 Június 9)

789


----------



## nagla (2011 Június 9)

1


----------



## nagla (2011 Június 9)

2


----------



## nagla (2011 Június 9)

3


----------



## nagla (2011 Június 9)

4


----------



## nagla (2011 Június 9)

5


----------



## nagla (2011 Június 9)

6


----------



## norok999 (2011 Június 9)

1


----------



## norok999 (2011 Június 9)

2


----------



## norok999 (2011 Június 9)

3


----------



## norok999 (2011 Június 9)

4


----------



## norok999 (2011 Június 9)

5


----------



## norok999 (2011 Június 9)

7
76rtgdfg


----------



## norok999 (2011 Június 9)

7


----------



## norok999 (2011 Június 9)

8


----------



## norok999 (2011 Június 9)

9


----------



## norok999 (2011 Június 9)

10


----------



## norok999 (2011 Június 9)

11


----------



## norok999 (2011 Június 9)

12


----------



## norok999 (2011 Június 9)

13


----------



## norok999 (2011 Június 9)

14


----------



## norok999 (2011 Június 9)

15


----------



## norok999 (2011 Június 9)

16


----------



## norok999 (2011 Június 9)

17


----------



## norok999 (2011 Június 9)

18 alakul


----------



## norok999 (2011 Június 9)

19


----------



## norok999 (2011 Június 9)

20


----------



## norok999 (2011 Június 9)

21


----------



## norok999 (2011 Június 9)

navégre


----------



## werysoft (2011 Június 9)

hello


----------



## werysoft (2011 Június 9)

2


----------



## werysoft (2011 Június 9)

3


----------



## werysoft (2011 Június 9)

4


----------



## werysoft (2011 Június 9)

5


----------



## werysoft (2011 Június 9)

6


----------



## werysoft (2011 Június 9)

7


----------



## werysoft (2011 Június 9)

8


----------



## werysoft (2011 Június 9)

9


----------



## werysoft (2011 Június 9)

10


----------



## werysoft (2011 Június 9)

11


----------



## werysoft (2011 Június 9)

12


----------



## hhgygy (2011 Június 9)

első


----------



## hhgygy (2011 Június 9)

második


----------



## hhgygy (2011 Június 9)

harmadik


----------



## hhgygy (2011 Június 9)

kilencedik


----------



## hhgygy (2011 Június 9)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


Köszi


----------



## hhgygy (2011 Június 9)

De vajon még mennyi kell a 20-hoz?


----------



## hhgygy (2011 Június 9)

Nem igaz, hogy még csak a 10.


----------



## hhgygy (2011 Június 9)

Köszi


----------



## werysoft (2011 Június 9)

13


----------



## werysoft (2011 Június 9)

14


----------



## hhgygy (2011 Június 9)

nem rossz


----------



## werysoft (2011 Június 9)

15


----------



## hhgygy (2011 Június 9)

Ez is jó volt


----------



## hhgygy (2011 Június 9)

Ezt még nem láttam


----------



## hhgygy (2011 Június 9)

Ez is kéne


----------



## Malwoon (2011 Június 9)

Hát akkor ideje elkezdeni a hozzászólás gyűjtést. Ezzel 1.
Tiszteletem


----------



## Nino11 (2011 Június 9)

Örülök, hogy sikerült a regisztráció


----------



## werysoft (2011 Június 9)

16


----------



## Nino11 (2011 Június 9)

Nagyon szeretek itt böngészni


----------



## werysoft (2011 Június 9)

17


----------



## werysoft (2011 Június 9)

18


----------



## werysoft (2011 Június 9)

19


----------



## werysoft (2011 Június 9)

Na a 20. Végre! Köszönöm a sok fantasztikus könyvet! Igazán van minden!


----------



## Nino11 (2011 Június 9)

Mindenkit tisztelettel üdvözlök


----------



## Nino11 (2011 Június 9)

Nagyon sok érdekes könyvet találtam itt


----------



## Nino11 (2011 Június 9)

Szeretnék nyelveket tanulni


----------



## Nino11 (2011 Június 9)

Kiváló nyelvkönyvek vannak feltéve


----------



## Nino11 (2011 Június 9)

Az ezoterika is érdekel


----------



## werysoft (2011 Június 9)

nincs meg 20? nem enged letölteni...


----------



## Nino11 (2011 Június 9)

Az irodalmat is kedvelem


----------



## Nino11 (2011 Június 9)

Csodálatosak a kreatív ötletek is


----------



## Nino11 (2011 Június 9)

Sajnos túl lassú az internetem


----------



## Nino11 (2011 Június 9)

Ezért bonyolultabb a 20 hozzászólás megszerzése


----------



## Nino11 (2011 Június 9)

De nem reménytelen


----------



## Nino11 (2011 Június 9)

Íme már a 13. hozzászólás következik


----------



## Nino11 (2011 Június 9)

Köszönöm a tanácsot, valóban nem vártam 20 másodpercet


----------



## Nino11 (2011 Június 9)

Számomra még nagyon hasznos a gyermeksarok


----------



## Nino11 (2011 Június 9)

16 vagy 17 , már megint lelassult az internetem


----------



## Nino11 (2011 Június 9)

Köszönöm a sok érdekes könyvet


----------



## Nino11 (2011 Június 9)

és a jó és hasznos tanácsokat


----------



## Nino11 (2011 Június 9)

Örülök, hogy rátaláltam erre az oldalra


----------



## Nino11 (2011 Június 9)

És íme a 20. hozzászólásom. Üdvözlöm az oldal szerkesztöit és minden tagját. Ismét köszönet és hála a sok jó könyvért


----------



## Mutty (2011 Június 10)




----------



## Mutty (2011 Június 10)

Grat a 20.-hoz


----------



## santaangel (2011 Június 10)

én is jelen


----------



## santaangel (2011 Június 10)

mit is irjak


----------



## santaangel (2011 Június 10)

nem tudom már


----------



## santaangel (2011 Június 10)

zenélni mennék


----------



## santaangel (2011 Június 10)

sajna stylus kéne


----------



## gabbek (2011 Június 10)

na


----------



## gabbek (2011 Június 10)

még


----------



## gabbek (2011 Június 10)

egy


----------



## gabbek (2011 Június 10)

kicsit


----------



## gabbek (2011 Június 10)

zavarok


----------



## gabbek (2011 Június 10)

De


----------



## gabbek (2011 Június 10)

már


----------



## gabbek (2011 Június 10)

nem


----------



## gabbek (2011 Június 10)

sokáig


----------



## gabbek (2011 Június 10)

.


----------



## tucsicapa (2011 Június 10)

Hali,

Csak 20 hozzászólás? 

Na jó vicceltem


----------



## tucsicapa (2011 Június 10)

Már nagyon régen regisztráltam az oldalra


----------



## tucsicapa (2011 Június 10)

De mindig megakadtam


----------



## tucsicapa (2011 Június 10)

Mert mindig


----------



## tucsicapa (2011 Június 10)

kért 20


----------



## tucsicapa (2011 Június 10)

hozzászólást


----------



## tucsicapa (2011 Június 10)

Sokszor


----------



## [email protected] (2011 Június 10)

1 Sziaszok,


----------



## tucsicapa (2011 Június 10)

ha kerestem


----------



## [email protected] (2011 Június 10)

2 én


----------



## tucsicapa (2011 Június 10)

valamit


----------



## [email protected] (2011 Június 10)

3 is


----------



## [email protected] (2011 Június 10)

4 a


----------



## tucsicapa (2011 Június 10)

mindig ide


----------



## tucsicapa (2011 Június 10)

vagyis 80 %-ban


----------



## [email protected] (2011 Június 10)

5 20-ra


----------



## tucsicapa (2011 Június 10)

jutottam el


----------



## [email protected] (2011 Június 10)

6 hajtok.


----------



## tucsicapa (2011 Június 10)

látom gay


----------



## [email protected] (2011 Június 10)

7 Mindenesetre


----------



## tucsicapa (2011 Június 10)

te is a 20-ra gyúrsz


----------



## [email protected] (2011 Június 10)

8 köszi


----------



## tucsicapa (2011 Június 10)

nekem


----------



## [email protected] (2011 Június 10)

9 (igen, a húszra)


----------



## tucsicapa (2011 Június 10)

már csak


----------



## [email protected] (2011 Június 10)

10 Melitta


----------



## tucsicapa (2011 Június 10)

4 kell


----------



## [email protected] (2011 Június 10)

11 a


----------



## tucsicapa (2011 Június 10)

kitartás


----------



## [email protected] (2011 Június 10)

12 lehetőséget


----------



## tucsicapa (2011 Június 10)

már nincs sok


----------



## [email protected] (2011 Június 10)

13 !


----------



## tucsicapa (2011 Június 10)

Én végeztem, szép napot Neked


----------



## [email protected] (2011 Június 10)

14 Milyen


----------



## [email protected] (2011 Június 10)

15 rövidek


----------



## [email protected] (2011 Június 10)

16 ezek


----------



## [email protected] (2011 Június 10)

17 a


----------



## [email protected] (2011 Június 10)

18 mondatok!


----------



## [email protected] (2011 Június 10)

19 Meg


----------



## [email protected] (2011 Június 10)

20 kellene tanulnom választékosabban fogalmazni (és lassabban írni)...


----------



## [email protected] (2011 Június 10)

+1 Hú! Én is. Köszi, Neked is!


----------



## ugra (2011 Június 10)

*köszöntök mindenkit*

Üdv Mindenkinek!

Hozzátok szólok elöször. Majd még folytatom. páá


----------



## chipesz (2011 Június 10)

Sziasztok!


----------



## fajvikike (2011 Június 10)

Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.


----------



## Rebeccah (2011 Június 10)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg



hello


----------



## Rebeccah (2011 Június 10)

Kéne az a 20 hozzászólás


----------



## Rebeccah (2011 Június 10)

*A 20 hozzászóláshoz kérnék egy kis segítséget. Előre is köszönöm *


----------



## Gbone (2011 Június 10)

Üdv mindenkinek!


----------



## Rebeccah (2011 Június 10)

Gbone írta:


> Üdv mindenkinek!


----------



## Rebeccah (2011 Június 10)

fajvikike írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.



szia : )


----------



## Rebeccah (2011 Június 10)

chipesz írta:


> Sziasztok!



hello


----------



## Rebeccah (2011 Június 10)

Köszi Melitta


----------



## Rebeccah (2011 Június 10)

üdv Kaposvár mellől


----------



## angyali19 (2011 Június 10)

:.)


----------



## angyali19 (2011 Június 10)

:11: mért kell 20 hozzászólás ????????????


----------



## angyali19 (2011 Június 10)

köszi


----------



## angyali19 (2011 Június 10)

sok kell


----------



## angyali19 (2011 Június 10)

már


----------



## angyali19 (2011 Június 10)

haladok


----------



## angyali19 (2011 Június 10)

segít ség


----------



## angyali19 (2011 Június 10)

papám


----------



## angyali19 (2011 Június 10)

kiakadok


----------



## angyali19 (2011 Június 10)

[ hide ] [ /hide ]


----------



## angyali19 (2011 Június 10)

:.......(


----------



## angyali19 (2011 Június 10)

már csak 9


----------



## angyali19 (2011 Június 10)

bocsánat 7


----------



## angyali19 (2011 Június 10)

tévedtem 6


----------



## angyali19 (2011 Június 10)

még ilyet


----------



## angyali19 (2011 Június 10)

de tényleg miért kel 20


----------



## angyali19 (2011 Június 10)

kérlek aki érti írja meg


----------



## angyali19 (2011 Június 10)

köszi


----------



## angyali19 (2011 Június 10)

na végre má csak 2


----------



## angyali19 (2011 Június 10)

hurrá megvan


----------



## tiges (2011 Június 10)

Nyír


----------



## tiges (2011 Június 10)

Nyár


----------



## tiges (2011 Június 10)

Kanadabalzsam


----------



## tiges (2011 Június 10)

Fűz


----------



## tiges (2011 Június 10)

Lampion


----------



## tiges (2011 Június 10)

Laboda


----------



## tiges (2011 Június 10)

Sás


----------



## tiges (2011 Június 10)

Káka


----------



## tiges (2011 Június 10)

Rekettye


----------



## tiges (2011 Június 10)

Bangó


----------



## tiges (2011 Június 10)

Berkenye


----------



## tiges (2011 Június 10)

Bibe


----------



## tiges (2011 Június 10)

Bükköny


----------



## tiges (2011 Június 10)

Méhkerék


----------



## tiges (2011 Június 10)

Csillagfürt


----------



## tiges (2011 Június 10)

Cselling


----------



## tiges (2011 Június 10)

Ruta


----------



## tiges (2011 Június 10)

Rence


----------



## tiges (2011 Június 10)

Csomorika


----------



## tiges (2011 Június 10)

Lizinka


----------



## tiges (2011 Június 10)

Szulák


----------



## tiges (2011 Június 10)

Venyige


----------



## tiges (2011 Június 10)

Zelnice


----------



## tiges (2011 Június 10)

Derce


----------



## tiges (2011 Június 10)

Tarack


----------



## zaccos (2011 Június 10)

*Begyűjtés*

Sziasztok!
Akkor 20 üzenet...
A kistesóm régen a karácsonyt hívta begyűjtésnek... ma már érti, miről szól az ünnep.


----------



## zaccos (2011 Június 10)

*már csak*

tizenkilenc


----------



## zaccos (2011 Június 10)

*már csak*

18


----------



## zaccos (2011 Június 10)

*már csak*

17


----------



## zaccos (2011 Június 10)

*már csak*

tizenhat


----------



## zaccos (2011 Június 10)

*már csak*

15


----------



## zaccos (2011 Június 10)

*már csak*

14


----------



## zaccos (2011 Június 10)

*már csak*

13


----------



## zaccos (2011 Június 10)

*már csak*

12...


----------



## zaccos (2011 Június 10)

*még*

11


----------



## zaccos (2011 Június 10)

*itt*

a fele


----------



## zaccos (2011 Június 10)

*és csak*

9


----------



## zaccos (2011 Június 10)

*és még*

8


----------



## zaccos (2011 Június 10)

*már csak*

7


----------



## zaccos (2011 Június 10)

*vagy*

csak 6


----------



## zaccos (2011 Június 10)

*most csak*

5


----------



## zaccos (2011 Június 10)

*és csak*

4


----------



## zaccos (2011 Június 10)

*a vége közeledik*

mert 3


----------



## zaccos (2011 Június 10)

*és*

2....


----------



## zaccos (2011 Június 10)

*ez akkor az utolsó?*

mert 1


----------



## zaccos (2011 Június 10)

*Biztos, ami biztos*

és köszi, hogy így is lehet!


----------



## quksi (2011 Június 10)

Az a jó


----------



## quksi (2011 Június 10)

hogy itt nagyon érdekes


----------



## quksi (2011 Június 10)

hozzászólásokat


----------



## quksi (2011 Június 10)

lehet olvasni.


----------



## quksi (2011 Június 10)

Általában 20 -at.


----------



## quksi (2011 Június 10)

De nekem 15 is elég.


----------



## quksi (2011 Június 10)

Illetve még kilenc.


----------



## quksi (2011 Június 10)

nekem 8


----------



## quksi (2011 Június 10)

vagyis 7


----------



## quksi (2011 Június 10)

Nem marad


----------



## quksi (2011 Június 10)

más hátra


----------



## quksi (2011 Június 10)

mint sok


----------



## quksi (2011 Június 10)

sikert kívánjak


----------



## quksi (2011 Június 10)

az utánam 20-ig számolóknak.


----------



## quksi (2011 Június 10)

Búcsúzom


----------



## Monakoka (2011 Június 10)

Hello


----------



## Monakoka (2011 Június 10)

mindenki


----------



## Monakoka (2011 Június 10)

vissza


----------



## Monakoka (2011 Június 10)

számlálás


----------



## Monakoka (2011 Június 10)

indul.


----------



## Monakoka (2011 Június 10)

15


----------



## Celtic (2011 Június 10)

Jelen.


----------



## Monakoka (2011 Június 10)

14


----------



## Monakoka (2011 Június 10)

13


----------



## Monakoka (2011 Június 10)

12


----------



## Monakoka (2011 Június 10)

11


----------



## Monakoka (2011 Június 10)

10


----------



## Monakoka (2011 Június 10)

9


----------



## Monakoka (2011 Június 10)

8


----------



## Monakoka (2011 Június 10)

7


----------



## Monakoka (2011 Június 10)

6


----------



## Monakoka (2011 Június 10)

5


----------



## Monakoka (2011 Június 10)

4


----------



## Monakoka (2011 Június 10)

3


----------



## Monakoka (2011 Június 10)

2


----------



## Monakoka (2011 Június 10)

1


----------



## Monakoka (2011 Június 10)

És hurrá megvan !


----------



## coobra011 (2011 Június 10)

üdvözlök mindenkit


----------



## coobra011 (2011 Június 10)

örülök hogy megtaláltam ezt az oldalt


----------



## coobra011 (2011 Június 10)

1


----------



## coobra011 (2011 Június 10)

2


----------



## coobra011 (2011 Június 10)

34


----------



## aquarius35 (2011 Június 10)

Aranyosak itt a hozzászólások


----------



## aquarius35 (2011 Június 10)

Nem baj, hogy hangulatjelet is használtam?


----------



## coobra011 (2011 Június 10)

56


----------



## coobra011 (2011 Június 10)

76


----------



## coobra011 (2011 Június 10)

8


----------



## coobra011 (2011 Június 10)

9


----------



## coobra011 (2011 Június 10)

10


----------



## coobra011 (2011 Június 10)

11


----------



## coobra011 (2011 Június 10)

12


----------



## coobra011 (2011 Június 10)

13


----------



## coobra011 (2011 Június 10)

14


----------



## coobra011 (2011 Június 10)

15


----------



## coobra011 (2011 Június 10)

16


----------



## coobra011 (2011 Június 10)

17


----------



## coobra011 (2011 Június 10)

18


----------



## coobra011 (2011 Június 10)

19


----------



## coobra011 (2011 Június 10)

20


----------



## coobra011 (2011 Június 10)

hurrááááááá


----------



## baffia (2011 Június 10)

[COLOR=#000000 ]Kellett valami jó tárgy ennek az emailnek, és ez jutott eszembe... mindjárt elmagyarázom, hogy mit is jelent.[/COLOR] 

[COLOR=#000000 ]Mivel már ajánlottad az ajándékomat és már van is olyan ismerősöd, aki feliratkozott nálam, megtetted az első lépést abba az irányba, hogy izgalmas ajándékokat adhassak Neked, mint pl.[/COLOR] 
[COLOR=#000000 ]- 1 hetes, 2 személyes all-inkluzív luxus hajóút a Bahamákra (mindent fizetek!)[/COLOR] 
[COLOR=#000000 ]- gigantikus házimozi rendszer, BluRay, hatalmas TV, hatalmas hangrendszer... (itt jön a képbe a jegesmedve - a múltkor, amikor TV-t néztem, pont az volt benne)[/COLOR] 
[COLOR=#000000 ]- MacBook Air[/COLOR] 
[COLOR=#000000 ]- iPad[/COLOR] 
[COLOR=#000000 ]- Ferrari tesztvezetés[/COLOR] 
[COLOR=#000000 ]és hasonló izgalmas, értékes dolgok. [/COLOR] 

[COLOR=#000000 ]Mindössze annyit kell tenned az ajándékokért, hogy szólsz az ismerőseidnek (a partner linked segítségével) és a többi az én dolgom.[/COLOR] 
[COLOR=#000000 ]Figyelem: a Medve [/COLOR] [COLOR=#000000 ]NEM[/COLOR] [COLOR=#000000 ] sorsol! [/COLOR] [COLOR=#000000 ]Mindenki, aki eléri a megadott eredményeket[/COLOR] [COLOR=#000000 ], megkapja az ajándékot, amit kiérdemelt. A szerencsének ehhez semmi köze - csak azon múlik, hogy mit TESZEL azét, hogy minden ismerősöd megtudja, hogy ki a legnagyobb medve a gáton (aki a legértékesebb ajándékokat osztogatja).[/COLOR] 
[COLOR=#000000 ]A részletekért [/COLOR] [COLOR=#0000FF ]kattints ide[/COLOR] [COLOR=#000000 ] és utána kattints a "[/COLOR] [COLOR=#000000 ]*Hatalmas Ajándékok*[/COLOR] [COLOR=#000000 ]" fülre az oldal tetején.[/COLOR]


----------



## baffia (2011 Június 10)

[COLOR=#000000 ]I have developed a software that automatically[/COLOR] 
[COLOR=#000000 ] places your ad on millions of blogs.[/COLOR] 
[COLOR=#000000 ] [/COLOR] 
[COLOR=#000000 ] You will receive thousands of targeted hits to [/COLOR] 
[COLOR=#000000 ] your website as Blog Blaster places your ad on [/COLOR] 
[COLOR=#000000 ] blogs that match your ad's category. [/COLOR] 
[COLOR=#000000 ] [/COLOR] 
[COLOR=#000000 ] This method has never been released to the public [/COLOR] 
[COLOR=#000000 ] before. Very few, if anyone has implemented this.[/COLOR] 
[COLOR=#000000 ] Click here to visit our website[/COLOR] 
[COLOR=#000000 ] [/COLOR]


----------



## baffia (2011 Június 10)

[COLOR=#000000 ]A 2011-es vámtarifa táblázat nyomtatott formában közel 400 A4-es oldal, az áfa törvény szerinti vámtarifa táblázat pedig mintegy 300. Ezek az anyagok papíron, nyomtatott formában kezelhetetlenek (nincs tárgymutató, nem lehet egy-egy tételre keresni stb.). [/COLOR] 
[COLOR=#000000 ] CD programunk struktúrája mindezt lehetővét teszi >>bemutató. Ezen túlmenően papíron drágák lennének. E-könyvként viszont már elfogadható áron adhatóak közre.[/COLOR] 
[COLOR=#000000 ] A digitális kiadványokról rövid bevezető >> itt olvasható. A számítógépre optimalizált változatokat minden vállalkozás számára ajánljuk. Aki pedig mindig szeretné magánál tartani ezeket az információkat (kereskedők, beszerzők, vámszakértők és hasonló szakemberek), azoknak az ekönyv-olvasóra optimalizált változatok a legkedvezőbbek. Tényleg érdemes lehet egy ekönyv-olvasóra beruházni, hiszen ezek még a netbookoknál is kisebbek, zsebben elférnek, nem rontják a szemet, és a számítógépeknél sokkal olcsóbbak, sőt egyre olcsóbbak, és várhatóan egyre több fontos dokumentum lesz elérhető ebben a formában is.[/COLOR] 
[COLOR=#000000 ] Kiadónk elindult ezen az úton, és ma már a vámtarifa és áfa gyűjteményen kívül[/COLOR] 
[COLOR=#000000 ] • a Szolgáltatások Jegyzéke (SzJ) és áfája,[/COLOR] 
[COLOR=#000000 ] • a Tevékenységek Egységes Ágazati Országos Rendszere (TEÁOR) és a[/COLOR] 
[COLOR=#000000 ] • Kontrolling Lexikon [/COLOR] 
[COLOR=#000000 ] is megvásárolható és letölthető e-könyv változatokban.[/COLOR] 
[COLOR=#000000 ] Kínálatunkat folyamatosan bővítjük. [/COLOR]


----------



## baffia (2011 Június 10)

[COLOR=#000000 ]GYULAI ISTVÁN MEMORIAL- ATLÉTIKAI MAGYAR NAGYDÍJ 2011[/COLOR] 

[COLOR=#000000 ]Világszínvonalú program, és ehhez méltó mezőny vár majd a nézőkre olyan sztárokkal, mint a kétszer is a világ legjobb atlétanőjévé választott Sanya Richards-Ross, a kétszeres világ- és olimpiai bajnok Virgilijus Alekna, valamint a világcsúcstartó, háromszoros paralimpiai bajnok, a leggyorsabb láb nélküli ember, Oscar Pistorius.Jegyek&amp;Infók&gt;&gt;[/COLOR]


----------



## baffia (2011 Június 10)

ennek miértelme??


----------



## baffia (2011 Június 10)

attól


----------



## baffia (2011 Június 10)

hogy


----------



## baffia (2011 Június 10)

teleszarjuk


----------



## baffia (2011 Június 10)

ezt


----------



## baffia (2011 Június 10)

az


----------



## baffia (2011 Június 10)

oldalt


----------



## baffia (2011 Június 10)

rögtön


----------



## baffia (2011 Június 10)

kurva


----------



## baffia (2011 Június 10)

jófej


----------



## wally (2011 Június 10)

helló. jóóó itt.


----------



## baffia (2011 Június 10)

fórumozók


----------



## baffia (2011 Június 10)

leszünk?


----------



## baffia (2011 Június 10)

ki


----------



## baffia (2011 Június 10)

volt


----------



## baffia (2011 Június 10)

az a


----------



## baffia (2011 Június 10)

faszkalap


----------



## wally (2011 Június 10)

péntek!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wally (2011 Június 10)

Valaki???


----------



## wally (2011 Június 10)

Miért nincs???


----------



## wally (2011 Június 10)

Hol vagytok???


----------



## wally (2011 Június 10)

Mindenki buliban???


----------



## wally (2011 Június 10)

Csak én küzdök itt a gép előtt!!!?


----------



## wally (2011 Június 10)

nekem pedig kell az 20 !!!!


----------



## wally (2011 Június 10)

mikor lesz meg???


----------



## wally (2011 Június 10)

sietnem kelll!!!


----------



## wally (2011 Június 10)

még mindig egyedül???


----------



## wally (2011 Június 10)

Ez nem lehet!!!


----------



## wally (2011 Június 10)

vagyis, ez van.


----------



## wally (2011 Június 10)

Így jóóóóóóóóó!


----------



## wally (2011 Június 10)

csak legyen már meg a 20!


----------



## baffia (2011 Június 10)

aki


----------



## baffia (2011 Június 10)

ezt


----------



## wally (2011 Június 10)

20 azaz húsz


----------



## baffia (2011 Június 10)

kitalálta?


----------



## wally (2011 Június 10)

twenty


----------



## wally (2011 Június 10)

only twenty


----------



## wally (2011 Június 10)

is it enough???


----------



## wally (2011 Június 10)

maybe!


----------



## Roliii17 (2011 Június 10)

a


----------



## Roliii17 (2011 Június 10)

:11:kissb


----------



## Roliii17 (2011 Június 10)

v


----------



## Roliii17 (2011 Június 10)

g


----------



## Roliii17 (2011 Június 10)

dh


----------



## Felipa (2011 Június 10)

köszi!!!!


----------



## Gfx. (2011 Június 10)

első


----------



## Gfx. (2011 Június 10)

már kettő


----------



## Gfx. (2011 Június 10)

three


----------



## Gfx. (2011 Június 10)

alakul...


----------



## Gfx. (2011 Június 10)

fünf


----------



## Gfx. (2011 Június 10)

amúgy csak szerintem nincs értelme ennek a 'min. 20' rendszernek?


----------



## Gfx. (2011 Június 10)

:d:d:d


----------



## Gfx. (2011 Június 10)

k4n4d4


----------



## Felipa (2011 Június 10)

nagyon szép estét mindenkinek!


----------



## Gfx. (2011 Június 10)

fáááááj


----------



## Gfx. (2011 Június 10)

szia


----------



## Gfx. (2011 Június 10)

i'm on firE


----------



## Gfx. (2011 Június 10)

naa?


----------



## Gfx. (2011 Június 10)

friday the 13th


----------



## Gfx. (2011 Június 10)

jason voorhees


----------



## Gfx. (2011 Június 10)

freddy vs. jason


----------



## Gfx. (2011 Június 10)

még5(lövés)


----------



## Gfx. (2011 Június 10)

csak 4


----------



## Gfx. (2011 Június 10)

loading... 90%


----------



## Gfx. (2011 Június 10)

namégkettő/:


----------



## Gfx. (2011 Június 10)

köszi a lehetőséget!


----------



## Gfx. (2011 Június 10)

21! nyertem


----------



## krisztian.ruff (2011 Június 10)

koszi


----------



## krisztian.ruff (2011 Június 10)

Udv mindenkinek


----------



## krisztian.ruff (2011 Június 10)

3. jelen


----------



## krisztian.ruff (2011 Június 10)

mar 4.


----------



## krisztian.ruff (2011 Június 10)

5 megvan


----------



## hadlori (2011 Június 10)

imrus írta:


> 2 szia jelen


 jelen


----------



## hadlori (2011 Június 10)

*jelen*

jelen


----------



## krisztian.ruff (2011 Június 10)

hat megvan


----------



## krisztian.ruff (2011 Június 10)

het


----------



## krisztian.ruff (2011 Június 10)

nyolc


----------



## krisztian.ruff (2011 Június 10)

kilenc


----------



## krisztian.ruff (2011 Június 10)

Tiz


----------



## krisztian.ruff (2011 Június 10)

jelen


----------



## krisztian.ruff (2011 Június 10)

meg mindig


----------



## krisztian.ruff (2011 Június 10)

13harom


----------



## krisztian.ruff (2011 Június 10)

14negy


----------



## krisztian.ruff (2011 Június 10)

tizenot


----------



## dese (2011 Június 10)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


köszikiss


----------



## krisztian.ruff (2011 Június 10)

tizenhat


----------



## dese (2011 Június 10)

hali1


----------



## dese (2011 Június 10)

hali2


----------



## dese (2011 Június 10)

hali3


----------



## krisztian.ruff (2011 Június 10)

jelen


----------



## dese (2011 Június 10)

hali5


----------



## dese (2011 Június 10)

2222


----------



## dese (2011 Június 10)

ffff


----------



## dese (2011 Június 10)

fdfs


----------



## dese (2011 Június 10)

sdfs


----------



## dese (2011 Június 10)

sdfsghggssg


----------



## krisztian.ruff (2011 Június 10)

tytry


----------



## dese (2011 Június 10)

dfghdtt


----------



## krisztian.ruff (2011 Június 10)

ewrwerw


----------



## dese (2011 Június 10)

dddrwsfjhh


----------



## krisztian.ruff (2011 Június 10)

hhhhhhh


----------



## dese (2011 Június 10)

errrtww


----------



## krisztian.ruff (2011 Június 10)

llluhhu


----------



## dese (2011 Június 10)

<ggerergdfg


----------



## dese (2011 Június 10)

hhhdfff


----------



## dese (2011 Június 10)

hhttrrt


----------



## dese (2011 Június 10)

hhtttrrh


----------



## dese (2011 Június 10)

hfjjkztzrt


----------



## dese (2011 Június 10)

irtgaserfgvb


----------



## dese (2011 Június 10)

jtrzrdsdgfhfg


----------



## wezito (2011 Június 10)

köszi szépen!


----------



## wezito (2011 Június 10)

fbbndn


----------



## wezito (2011 Június 10)

g hmk.l


----------



## wezito (2011 Június 10)

hnm,,,,u


----------



## blabla_ (2011 Június 10)

20


----------



## wezito (2011 Június 10)

brfht


----------



## wezito (2011 Június 10)

fgttmzzzzzzz


----------



## wezito (2011 Június 10)

dvgt


----------



## wezito (2011 Június 10)

dfwrgr


----------



## wezito (2011 Június 10)

dbnhzhzz


----------



## wezito (2011 Június 10)

ghrtn


----------



## Abberline (2011 Június 11)

ddddd


----------



## Abberline (2011 Június 11)

9 mert szeretem


----------



## Abberline (2011 Június 11)

10


----------



## Abberline (2011 Június 11)

11 oly szép


----------



## Abberline (2011 Június 11)

12 regélem


----------



## Abberline (2011 Június 11)

13 a szerecsétlen


----------



## Abberline (2011 Június 11)

14


----------



## Abberline (2011 Június 11)

15


----------



## Abberline (2011 Június 11)

16 közel a cél


----------



## Abberline (2011 Június 11)

17 könnyek , ó édes könnyek


----------



## Abberline (2011 Június 11)

18 már esik


----------



## Abberline (2011 Június 11)

19 már már itt van....


----------



## Abberline (2011 Június 11)

20...és itt a cél. Köszönöm


----------



## Tara0727 (2011 Június 11)

*1*

1 sziasztok


----------



## Tara0727 (2011 Június 11)

*2*

2 csak szép lassan


----------



## Tara0727 (2011 Június 11)

*3*

3 megy ez


----------



## Tara0727 (2011 Június 11)

*4*

4 valami értelmeset is kellene írni


----------



## Tara0727 (2011 Június 11)

*5*

5 de minek??


----------



## Tara0727 (2011 Június 11)

*6*

6 nem hiszem, hogy ezt bárki elolvassa


----------



## Tara0727 (2011 Június 11)

*7*

7 vagy igen?


----------



## Tara0727 (2011 Június 11)

*8*

8 á, biztos nem


----------



## Tara0727 (2011 Június 11)

*9*

9 mindjárt megvan a fele


----------



## Tara0727 (2011 Június 11)

*10*

10 na,itt a fele


----------



## Tara0727 (2011 Június 11)

*11*

11 igen, igen


----------



## Tara0727 (2011 Június 11)

*12*

12 már nem sok van hátra


----------



## Tara0727 (2011 Június 11)

*13*

13 remélem nem néz senki hülyének


----------



## Tara0727 (2011 Június 11)

*14*

14 mindenképpen furcsa


----------



## Tara0727 (2011 Június 11)

*15*

15 de köszi a lehetőséget


----------



## Tara0727 (2011 Június 11)

*16*

16 hú, mindjárt vége


----------



## Tara0727 (2011 Június 11)

*17*

17 na, még egy kics


----------



## Tara0727 (2011 Június 11)

*18*

18 csak túl akartam lenni az elsőkön, hogy ne legyek korlátozva


----------



## Tara0727 (2011 Június 11)

*19*

19 bár még ki kell várnom pár órát...


----------



## Tara0727 (2011 Június 11)

*20*

20 de köszönöm, hogy itt lehetek


----------



## bearnie (2011 Június 11)

Halihó


----------



## bearnie (2011 Június 11)

*2*

Nem hiszem el, hogy ezt kell csinálni...


----------



## bearnie (2011 Június 11)

Tengerparti szállodában kérdezi a vendég a portást. 
- Szabad itt az öbölben fürdeni? 
- Persze. 
- És biztos, hogy nincs itt cápa? 
- Egészen biztos. Ahol krokodil van, ott sosincs cápa.


----------



## bearnie (2011 Június 11)

Válságvers (a megszorítások miatt csak kétsoros)

Csiribiri, csiribiri, jó Isten,
nem hogy lóf*sz, ló sincsen!


----------



## bearnie (2011 Június 11)

- Apu, veszel nekem egy hightech, 3G-s, usb-s, bluetooth-os, 12 megás hard disc-kel és integrált fotókamerával felszerelt mobiltelefont, amivel mp3-at, pdf-et és java utilities-t lehet letölteni?
- Édes fiam, nem tudnál te is csak drogozni, mint mindenki más?


----------



## bearnie (2011 Június 11)

Két informatikus beszélget:
-Neked mi volt eddig a legkomolyabb kapcsolatod?
-Egy négy megás ADSL!


----------



## bearnie (2011 Június 11)

Két informatikus beszélget:
- Képzeld, tegnap az éjszakai klubban megismerkedtem egy csinos szőke nővel.
- Szerencsés fickó...
- Felhívtam a lakásra, ittunk egy kicsit, átöleltem...
- És aztán, mi volt még?
- Egyszer csak azt mondja: vetkőztess le.
- Nahát...
- Levettem a szoknyáját, aztán a bugyiját is, aztán lefektettem a notebook mellé, az asztalra...
- No csak, vettél egy notebookot? Milyen processzorral?


----------



## bearnie (2011 Június 11)

Egy utasszállító gép a város felett iszonyatosan nagy ködbe kerül, a tájékozódás szinte lehetetlen. A pilóta nagy bravúrral egy, a ködből kilátszó felhőkarcoló nyitott ablakához kormányozza a gépet és bekiált:
- Hol vagyok?
Bentről, egy íróasztal mögül fiatal hang kiabál vissza:
- A gépben, uram!
A pilóta arca felderül, megköszöni, és a sűrű ködben elnavigálja a gépet a reptérre. Landolás után kérdezi az irányító:
- Hogy találtál ide ebben az istentelen ködben? 
- Egyszerű volt: a felhőkarcolónál a tag egy egyszerű kérdésre adott egy egyszerű, érthető, de teljesen használhatatlan választ. Ebből rögtön tudtam, hogy ez a Microsoft Helpdeskje, amiről meg azt tudtam, hogy melyik épületben van, tehát volt egy fix pontom, ahonnan már be tudtam lőni a repülőteret.


----------



## bearnie (2011 Június 11)

Két számítástechnikus beszélget:
- Szia! Kölcsön adnál 1000 Ft-ot?
- Adok 1024-et, hogy kerek legyen!


----------



## bearnie (2011 Június 11)

A Windows olyan, mint a Tamagochi. Etetned kell, tanítgatnod, játszani kell vele, takarítani kell a szemetet utána, foglalkoznod kell vele, de bármit is csinálsz is - mindegy, hogy mit -, előbb-utóbb úgyis megdöglik.


----------



## bearnie (2011 Június 11)

Windows szlogenek:

Változtasd a Pentiumodat XT-vé! 
Színes bohócruhát a Dos-hoz! 
Olyan könnyen kezelhető, hogy csak 3mb help fájlra van szükség! 
Multicrashing OS. 
A számítógép Windows nélkül olyan, mint a hal kerékpár nélkül. 
A holnap hibái már ma! 

Duplázd meg a merevlemezed kapacitását: töröld le a Windowst! 
Tapasztaltad már, milyen gyors a Windows? Még én sem! 
Windows NT: helyezd a pénztárcád az A meghajtóba, és gombnyomásra ürítsd. 
A Windows újraindításához üss bele a gépedbe. 

Error #005: A Windows töltődik. Gyere vissza holnap. 
Error #152 - nem található a Windows: (V)igyorgás (P)arti (T)ánc


----------



## bartaleve (2011 Június 11)

Sziasztok!


----------



## bearnie (2011 Június 11)

Amikor Bill Gates piacra dobta a Win '98-at, a következőket jelentette ki egy sajtótájékoztatón: 
"Ha a General Motors is úgy fejlesztette volna a technológiáját, mint a számítógépipar, akkor ma 25 dolláros autókkal járnánk, és 1000 mérföldenként tankolnánk egy gallon benzint." 

A fentiekre maga Mr. Welch, a GM csúcsmenedzsere válaszolt fizetett hirdetés formájában: 
"Ha a GM a Microsoft technológiáját használta volna autói fejlesztése során, akkor azok a következő tulajdonságokkal rendelkeznének: 
1. Az Ön autója ismeretlen okokból naponta kétszer leáll. 
2. Az útburkolati jelek újrafestése esetén Önnek új autót kell vásárolnia. 
3. Az autó rendszeresen lehajt az autópályáról. Ez egyszerűen megoldható probléma: le kell állni, újraindítani és továbbmenni. 
4. Balkanyart az autó nem hajlandó végrehajtani és a leállításra sem reagál. Ilyenkor a motort újra kell installálni. 
5. Car98 esetén az autóban kizárólag egy ember ülhet, CarNT esetén viszont minden ülés extrának számit, és külön meg kell fizetni. 
6. A Macintosh olyan autókat állít elő, amelyek napenergiával működnek, sohasem romlanak el. De ezek csak az utak 5 %-át használhatják. 
7. Az autója minden külső ok nélkül kizárja Önt. Csak egy különleges trükk segítségével lehet újra hozzáférni az autóhoz: egyszerre kell fordítani az indítókulcsot, fogni az antennát, húzni a kilincset és megnyalni a rendszámtáblát. 
8. Az autó megvétele esetén Ön köteles egy GM által forgalmazott Delux térképcsomagot is megvásárolni. Ha ennek a feltételnek nem tesz eleget, akkor az autója 50 %-kal lassabban megy. 
9. Az olajszint-ellenőrző, a vízhőmérséklet mutató és töltésellenőrző műszerek helyett csak egy 'Általános autóhiba' jelzőlámpa van beépítve. 
10. A légzsák rendszer kioldás előtt megkérdezi: "Biztos benne?" 
11. A motor leállítása kizárólag a 'Start' gombbal lehetséges."


----------



## bartaleve (2011 Június 11)

Szuper oldal!


----------



## bartaleve (2011 Június 11)

Jó, hogy itt lehetek


----------



## bartaleve (2011 Június 11)

Amit ma megtehetsz... Rád bízom...


----------



## bearnie (2011 Június 11)

- Miért megbízhatóbb a Linux, mint a Windows?
- Mert befagyott ablakot már mindannyian láttunk, de megfagyott pingvint.....


----------



## bartaleve (2011 Június 11)

Jobb ma egy veréb, mint... találd ki


----------



## bearnie (2011 Június 11)

Egy amerikai vizsgálatban egy nőkből és egy férfiakból álló csoportnak azt kellett megmondania, hogy milyen nemű a számítógép, és négy érvvel kellett alátámasztaniuk álláspontjukat. 

A női szakértőcsoport hímneműnek ítélte a számítógépet, a következő alapon:
1) Előbb be kell kapcsolni, hogy aztán odafigyeljen az emberre.
2) Tele van információval, de nincs fantáziája,.
3) Arra lenne, hogy segítse az embert, de az idő nagy részében maga A probléma.
4) Mihelyt az embernek van egy, rögtön rájön, hogy ha várt volna még egy kicsit, jóval nagyobb teljesítményű modellt vehetett volna. 

A férfi szakértők szerint a számítógép nőnemű, mert :
1) Csak a teremtője érti a belső logikáját.
2) Az a nyelv, amelyen egy másik számítógéppel beszél, teljesen érthetetlen.
3) A legkisebb hibát is eltárolja a memóriájában, hogy aztán a legalkalmatlanabb pillanatban hívja elő.
4) Mihelyt az embernek van egy, rájön, hogy a keresetének felét kiegészítőkre kénytelen költeni.


----------



## bearnie (2011 Június 11)

- Honnan tudjuk, hogy a bitek nem nőneműek?
- Nincs olyan állapotuk, hogy "talán".


----------



## bartaleve (2011 Június 11)

bearnie írta:


> - Miért megbízhatóbb a Linux, mint a Windows?
> - Mert befagyott ablakot már mindannyian láttunk, de megfagyott pingvint.....



tetszik


----------



## bartaleve (2011 Június 11)

bearnie írta:


> - honnan tudjuk, hogy a bitek nem nőneműek?
> - nincs olyan állapotuk, hogy "talán".



:d


----------



## bearnie (2011 Június 11)

Az őskorban. Egy ősférfi meg egy őslány ül a barlang előtt, ropog a 
tábortűz, s figyelik a naplementét. A lány:
- Kedvesem, mondj nekem valamit, amit még senkitől nem hallottam!
- INTERNET.


----------



## bartaleve (2011 Június 11)

bearnie írta:


> az őskorban. Egy ősférfi meg egy őslány ül a barlang előtt, ropog a
> tábortűz, s figyelik a naplementét. A lány:
> - kedvesem, mondj nekem valamit, amit még senkitől nem hallottam!
> - internet.



:-d


----------



## bearnie (2011 Június 11)

- Hogy hívják az internetező szerzetest?
- Felhasználó barát.


----------



## bearnie (2011 Június 11)

- Mire szolgál a printer?
- Lassítja a papír haladását a szemetes felé.


----------



## bearnie (2011 Június 11)

mA taNULjUK, hOgY keLl HasznáLNi a CapS LoCk-Ot.


----------



## bearnie (2011 Június 11)

- Hány programozó kell egy villanykörte kicserélésehez?
- Egy se, hardverhiba.


----------



## Dzsudee (2011 Június 11)

Sziasztok Budapestről!


----------



## zsu277 (2011 Június 11)

1


----------



## zsu277 (2011 Június 11)

2


----------



## zsu277 (2011 Június 11)

3


----------



## zsu277 (2011 Június 11)

4


----------



## zsu277 (2011 Június 11)

5


----------



## zsu277 (2011 Június 11)

Az öreg székelyhez egy újságíró látogat le falura, hogy riportot készítsen kisiskolások részére.
- Kérem mondja el egy napját!
- Hát édes fiam, reggel felkelek, megeszek egy fél oldal szalonnát. Megiszok rá 4-5 pálinkát...
- Na de bátyám, ezt így nem lehet, mondja inkább hogy könyvet olvas.
- Jól van fiam. Tehát felkelek reggel, megeszek egy fél oldal szalonnát. Elolvasok 4-5 könyvet, aztán addig dolgozok kinn a szántón, amíg olyannyira megnő a tudásszomjam, hogy 5-6 könyvet ismét el kell olvasnom. Bele is szédülök a sok olvasásba, ezért lefekszem, pihenek egyet. Mikor felébredek, megeszek egy jó nagy darab csülköt 1 vekni kenyérrel. Ebéd után elmegyek a könyvtárba. A Pista már rendszerint ott vár. Együtt elolvasunk vagy 12-t, egészen addig, amíg a könyvtár bezár. Utána meg átmegyünk a Józsihoz, mert neki meg nyomdája van!


----------



## zsu277 (2011 Június 11)

8


----------



## zsu277 (2011 Június 11)

**


----------



## zsu277 (2011 Június 11)

9


----------



## zsu277 (2011 Június 11)

10


----------



## zsu277 (2011 Június 11)

11


----------



## zsu277 (2011 Június 11)

12


----------



## zsu277 (2011 Június 11)

13


----------



## zsu277 (2011 Június 11)

14


----------



## zsu277 (2011 Június 11)

15


----------



## zsu277 (2011 Június 11)

16


----------



## zsu277 (2011 Június 11)

17


----------



## zsu277 (2011 Június 11)

18


----------



## zsu277 (2011 Június 11)

19


----------



## zsu277 (2011 Június 11)




----------



## farkaslelekreka (2011 Június 11)

hello hello....


----------



## farkaslelekreka (2011 Június 11)

20


----------



## farkaslelekreka (2011 Június 11)

21


----------



## farkaslelekreka (2011 Június 11)

22


----------



## farkaslelekreka (2011 Június 11)

23


----------



## farkaslelekreka (2011 Június 11)

sziasztook!!!!hogy s mint?


----------



## farkaslelekreka (2011 Június 11)

24


----------



## Nestroy (2011 Június 11)

Üdvözlök


----------



## Nestroy (2011 Június 11)

mindenkit


----------



## Nestroy (2011 Június 11)

ebben


----------



## Nestroy (2011 Június 11)

Hello


----------



## puma680505 (2011 Június 11)

Helló


----------



## puma680505 (2011 Június 11)

Szia!


----------



## puma680505 (2011 Június 11)

Szevasz!


----------



## puma680505 (2011 Június 11)

Üdv!


----------



## puma680505 (2011 Június 11)

Áve!


----------



## Nestroy (2011 Június 11)

elnézést


----------



## puma680505 (2011 Június 11)

Pusszantás!


----------



## Nestroy (2011 Június 11)

kicsit


----------



## Nestroy (2011 Június 11)

akadozik


----------



## Nestroy (2011 Június 11)

nálam


----------



## Nestroy (2011 Június 11)

a net


----------



## Nestroy (2011 Június 11)

de lassan


----------



## Nestroy (2011 Június 11)

sikerül


----------



## Nestroy (2011 Június 11)

elérnem


----------



## Nestroy (2011 Június 11)

a kívánt


----------



## Nestroy (2011 Június 11)

üzenet számot


----------



## Nestroy (2011 Június 11)

szép napos


----------



## Nestroy (2011 Június 11)

idő van


----------



## Nestroy (2011 Június 11)

errefelé


----------



## Nestroy (2011 Június 11)

Bár a meteorológusok


----------



## Nestroy (2011 Június 11)

nem ezt jósolták


----------



## Nestroy (2011 Június 11)

And now Get back to work!


----------



## Nestroy (2011 Június 11)

Lehet, hogy kell még?


----------



## asdfqwer (2011 Június 11)

1


----------



## asdfqwer (2011 Június 11)

2


----------



## asdfqwer (2011 Június 11)

3


----------



## asdfqwer (2011 Június 11)

4


----------



## asdfqwer (2011 Június 11)

5


----------



## asdfqwer (2011 Június 11)

6


----------



## asdfqwer (2011 Június 11)

7


----------



## asdfqwer (2011 Június 11)

8


----------



## asdfqwer (2011 Június 11)

9


----------



## asdfqwer (2011 Június 11)

10


----------



## asdfqwer (2011 Június 11)

11


----------



## puma680505 (2011 Június 11)

Ismét Itt!


----------



## puma680505 (2011 Június 11)

Tetszenek a Szójátékok!


----------



## asdfqwer (2011 Június 11)

12


----------



## asdfqwer (2011 Június 11)

13


----------



## asdfqwer (2011 Június 11)

14


----------



## asdfqwer (2011 Június 11)

15


----------



## asdfqwer (2011 Június 11)

16


----------



## asdfqwer (2011 Június 11)

17


----------



## asdfqwer (2011 Június 11)

18


----------



## asdfqwer (2011 Június 11)

19


----------



## puma680505 (2011 Június 11)

Újra itt vagyok!


----------



## asdfqwer (2011 Június 11)

20


----------



## puma680505 (2011 Június 11)

Ledobott a net!


----------



## Dönci30 (2011 Június 11)

Melitta írta:


> 1, jelen


köszi


----------



## Dönci30 (2011 Június 11)

köszi


----------



## Dönci30 (2011 Június 11)

szuper


----------



## Dönci30 (2011 Június 11)

szuper az oldal


----------



## Dönci30 (2011 Június 11)

nagyon jó


----------



## Dönci30 (2011 Június 11)

köszi az oldalt


----------



## Dönci30 (2011 Június 11)

jó hogy van ez az oldal


----------



## Accu (2011 Június 11)

20 HSZ kell....nos lássunk hozzá....


----------



## Accu (2011 Június 11)

A kapcsolatok fontosak.


----------



## Accu (2011 Június 11)

Volt valamikor egy régi világ
Akkor élt apám, dédapám, nagyapám
Tették a dolgukat, nem kérdeztek semmit
Tudták az életet, jó volt magyarnak lenni!

Kormorán - Isten ujja megérintett


----------



## Accu (2011 Június 11)

Jött valamikor egy másik világ
Jött a zöld szemű Rózsa, jött a Kormorán.
Lett egy nagy család, lesz mit elmesélni
Volt valahol egy hely, hol jó volt magyarnak lenni!

Kormorán - Isten ujja megérintett


----------



## Accu (2011 Június 11)

Van nekünk egy zászlónk, mit nem téphetnek szét
A színek maradnak, akármilyen a szél
Álmaimban álmodtam, jó lenne szeretni
Legyen olyan hely, hol jó magyarnak lenni!

Kormorán - Isten ujja megérintett


----------



## Accu (2011 Június 11)

Legyen végre egy ország, hol a szavakat kimondhatják!
Legyen végre egy nép, mely elmondhatja kínját!
Legyen végre sok ember, kik tudják, hol a mennyország!
Az lesz az a hely, mit úgy hívnak Magyarország!

Kormorán - Isten ujja megérintett


----------



## Accu (2011 Június 11)

A csillagok messze a Föld szívébe látnak
Kik hosszú úton vándoroltak, itt hazát találtak
Ha elvették, mi Tiéd volt, vissza kell azt venni!
Isten ujja megérintett: jó lesz magyarnak lenni!

Kormorán - Isten ujja megérintett


----------



## Accu (2011 Június 11)

Ismerős Arcok - Fellegajtó nyitogató

Én vagyok az, aki nem jó,
Fellegajtó-nyitogató - jaj!
Nyitogatom a felleget,
Sírok alatta eleget - jaj!


----------



## Accu (2011 Június 11)

Ismerős Arcok - Fellegajtó nyitogató

Ifjúságom így telik el
Ezér' a szívem hasad el - jaj!
Ifjúságom gyöngykoszorú,
Ki elveszti, be szomorú - jaj!


----------



## Accu (2011 Június 11)

Ismerős Arcok - Fellegajtó nyitogató

Szabad vónék, nem búsulnék,
Vigasságnak helyet adnék - jaj!
Szép hazámnak rabja vagyok,
Idegenbe' búslakodok - jaj!


----------



## Accu (2011 Június 11)

Ismerős Arcok - Fellegajtó nyitogató

Ha még egyszer megláthatnám
Apám házát, kopogtatnám - jaj!
Nem lesz többé soha ilyen,
Belészakad árva szívem - jaj!


----------



## Accu (2011 Június 11)

EF - Csodaszarvas

Nézd az erdőt s látsz egy vadat
Ott fut bátran, délcegen
Bátor ifjak a nyomában
Üldözik őt végtelen


----------



## Accu (2011 Június 11)

EF - Csodaszarvas

Széles agancs töri, zúzza
Azt mi épp elébe ér
Nyomot hagy a vadászoknak
S tovább küzd az életért


----------



## Accu (2011 Június 11)

EF - Csodaszarvas

Szép vitézek hajtják, űzik
Erdőn, vízen, réten át
Ám a nyilak nem találják
Alig látják lábnyomát


----------



## Accu (2011 Június 11)

EF - Csodaszarvas

Fárad a ló, fárad a lovas
Erejük végére jár
De a vérük perzsel, tüzel
Gyerünk, gyerünk csak tovább


----------



## Accu (2011 Június 11)

EF - Csodaszarvas

Oh gyönyörű csodaszarvas
Jelenj újra meg nekünk
Segíts új ösvényt keresni
Mert különben elveszünk


----------



## Accu (2011 Június 11)

EF - Csodaszarvas

Egyszer aztán nagy hirtelen
Ez a szép állat megáll
Égnek veti büszke fejét
És a vadászokra vár


----------



## Accu (2011 Június 11)

EF - Csodaszarvas

Hunor s Magyar odaérnek
Megértik a nagy csodát
Mert a vad csak csalta őket
Hogy leljenek új hazát


----------



## Accu (2011 Június 11)

EF - Csodaszarvas

Oh gyönyörű csodaszarvas
Jelenj újra meg nekünk
Segíts új ösvényt keresni
Mert különben elveszünk


----------



## Accu (2011 Június 11)

Bikini - Közeli helyeken

Közeli helyeken, dombokon, hegyeken,
kibelezett kőbányák üregében.
Közeli helyeken, dombokon, hegyeken,
Most is visszhangzik a léptem.
Itt ül az idő a nyakamon,
Kifogy az út a lábam alól.
Akkor is megyek, ha nem akarok!
Ha nem kísér senki utamon.
Arcom mossa eső és szárítja a szél.
Az ember mindig jobbat remél.
Porból lettem s porrá leszek,
Félek, hogy a ködbe veszek.
Közeli helyeken, dombokon, hegyeken,
Kibelezett kőbányák üregében.
Közeli helyeken, dombokon, hegyeken,
Most is visszhangzik a léptem.
Itt ül az idő a nyakamon,
Kifogy az út a lábam alól.
Akkor is megyek, ha nem akarok!
Ha nem kísér senki utamon.
Arcom mossa eső és szárítja a szél.
Az ember mindig jobbat remél.
Porból lettem s porrá leszek,
Félek, hogy a ködbe veszek.
Itt ül az idő a nyakamon,
Kifogy az út a lábam alól.
Akkor is megyek, ha nem akarok!
Ha nem kísér senki utamon.
Arcom mossa eső és szárítja a szél.
Az ember mindíg jobbat remél.
Porból lettem s porrá leszek,
Félek, hogy a ködbe veszek.


----------



## iko0121 (2011 Június 11)

*Közeli helyeken*

A Depresszió változata jobban bejön


----------



## laca111 (2011 Június 11)

kösz


----------



## laca111 (2011 Június 11)

Szép vitézek hajtják, űzik
Erdőn, vízen, réten át
Ám a nyilak nem találják
Alig látják lábnyom


----------



## laca111 (2011 Június 11)

ok


----------



## laca111 (2011 Június 11)

jó


----------



## laca111 (2011 Június 11)

ez is


----------



## laca111 (2011 Június 11)

még


----------



## laca111 (2011 Június 11)

tovább


----------



## laca111 (2011 Június 11)

kell


----------



## laca111 (2011 Június 11)

küldenem


----------



## laca111 (2011 Június 11)

van


----------



## laca111 (2011 Június 11)

most


----------



## laca111 (2011 Június 11)

csinálni


----------



## laca111 (2011 Június 11)

sok bejegyzést


----------



## laca111 (2011 Június 11)

már csak 7


----------



## laca111 (2011 Június 11)

6


----------



## laca111 (2011 Június 11)

5


----------



## laca111 (2011 Június 11)

4


----------



## laca111 (2011 Június 11)

3


----------



## laca111 (2011 Június 11)

2


----------



## laca111 (2011 Június 11)

1


----------



## laca111 (2011 Június 11)

0


----------



## imag (2011 Június 11)

spam


----------



## Csetko (2011 Június 11)

1


----------



## Csetko (2011 Június 11)

2


----------



## Csetko (2011 Június 11)

3


----------



## Csetko (2011 Június 11)

4


----------



## Csetko (2011 Június 11)

5


----------



## Csetko (2011 Június 11)

6


----------



## Csetko (2011 Június 11)

7


----------



## Csetko (2011 Június 11)

8


----------



## Csetko (2011 Június 11)

9


----------



## Csetko (2011 Június 11)

10


----------



## Csetko (2011 Június 11)

11


----------



## Csetko (2011 Június 11)

12


----------



## Csetko (2011 Június 11)

13


----------



## Csetko (2011 Június 11)

14


----------



## Csetko (2011 Június 11)

15


----------



## Csetko (2011 Június 11)

16


----------



## Csetko (2011 Június 11)

17


----------



## Csetko (2011 Június 11)

18


----------



## Csetko (2011 Június 11)

19


----------



## Csetko (2011 Június 11)

20


----------



## Csetko (2011 Június 11)

21...most akkor mi vaaan?


----------



## Gizi13 (2011 Június 11)

*Sziasztok !*

Elmenni egy új helyre, megismerni egy új társaságot, részt venni valamiben, amiről nincs sok tapasztalatod sokszor nem kőnnyű....de nehéz.



Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


----------



## VargaZso (2011 Június 11)

köszönöm


----------



## VargaZso (2011 Június 11)

3


----------



## VargaZso (2011 Június 11)

4


----------



## VargaZso (2011 Június 11)

5


----------



## VargaZso (2011 Június 11)

6


----------



## VargaZso (2011 Június 11)

7


----------



## VargaZso (2011 Június 11)

8


----------



## VargaZso (2011 Június 11)

9


----------



## KovacsUr (2011 Június 11)

tatai


----------



## VargaZso (2011 Június 11)

10


----------



## KovacsUr (2011 Június 11)

idő


----------



## VargaZso (2011 Június 11)

11


----------



## KovacsUr (2011 Június 11)

őz


----------



## VargaZso (2011 Június 11)

12


----------



## KovacsUr (2011 Június 11)

zab


----------



## VargaZso (2011 Június 11)

13


----------



## KovacsUr (2011 Június 11)

búcsú


----------



## VargaZso (2011 Június 11)

14


----------



## VargaZso (2011 Június 11)

15


----------



## VargaZso (2011 Június 11)

16


----------



## KovacsUr (2011 Június 11)

új


----------



## VargaZso (2011 Június 11)

17


----------



## KovacsUr (2011 Június 11)

játék


----------



## VargaZso (2011 Június 11)

18


----------



## VargaZso (2011 Június 11)

19


----------



## KovacsUr (2011 Június 11)

köt


----------



## VargaZso (2011 Június 11)

20


----------



## KovacsUr (2011 Június 11)

tatai


----------



## VargaZso (2011 Június 11)

21?


----------



## VargaZso (2011 Június 11)

namá..


----------



## szandihugi (2011 Június 11)

Sziasztok!


----------



## szandihugi (2011 Június 11)

2


----------



## szandihugi (2011 Június 11)

3


----------



## szandihugi (2011 Június 11)

4


----------



## szandihugi (2011 Június 11)

5


----------



## szandihugi (2011 Június 11)

6


----------



## szandihugi (2011 Június 11)

15


----------



## szandihugi (2011 Június 11)

7


----------



## szandihugi (2011 Június 11)

1234


----------



## szandihugi (2011 Június 11)

4567


----------



## szandihugi (2011 Június 11)

891011


----------



## szandihugi (2011 Június 11)

2346742


----------



## szandihugi (2011 Június 11)

bocsi hogy ilyen hülyeségeket írok...


----------



## szandihugi (2011 Június 11)

De meg kel lennie a 20 hozzászólásnak XDXD


----------



## szandihugi (2011 Június 11)

134627


----------



## moolash (2011 Június 11)

ennyire azért csak nem könnyű


----------



## moolash (2011 Június 11)

*mégis*

...vagy de?


----------



## Jyaga (2011 Június 11)

Hello! 1


----------



## Jyaga (2011 Június 11)

Kettő, leégett a tető


----------



## Jyaga (2011 Június 11)

Három, legyél te a párom


----------



## Jyaga (2011 Június 11)

Négy, okos légy


----------



## Jyaga (2011 Június 11)

Öt, akármi


----------



## Jyaga (2011 Június 11)

6


----------



## Jyaga (2011 Június 11)

7


----------



## Jyaga (2011 Június 11)

8


----------



## Jyaga (2011 Június 11)

9


----------



## Jyaga (2011 Június 11)

10


----------



## Boombay (2011 Június 11)

A 11-es pont állat!


----------



## Jyaga (2011 Június 11)

11


----------



## Jyaga (2011 Június 11)

12


----------



## Jyaga (2011 Június 11)

13


----------



## Boombay (2011 Június 11)

Kedves emberek, nők és férfiak, kellünk mi annyira egymásnak, hogy egy ilyen téma inkább szelíd enyelgésnek minősül. "Se veled, se nélküled" - már elhangzott párszor. Na meg az élni és élni hagyni is alap kéne hogy legyen.


----------



## Jyaga (2011 Június 11)

14


----------



## Jyaga (2011 Június 11)

15


----------



## Jyaga (2011 Június 11)

16


----------



## Jyaga (2011 Június 11)

17


----------



## Jyaga (2011 Június 11)

18


----------



## Jyaga (2011 Június 11)

19


----------



## Boombay (2011 Június 11)

Hegyo79 írta:


> Sziasztok. Keresel müködöképes mp3 transzpomállo progit.Lehetöleg Free-t.
> Köszönöm


Szerintem kapjál le egy crackelt zeneszerkesztőt ( cubase, soundforge...) és mehet a konvertálás.


----------



## Jyaga (2011 Június 11)

20


----------



## Boombay (2011 Június 11)

kispillangó írta:


> Szerencsére nem minden pasi egyforma! Képzeld el, ha mind úgy nézne ki, mint Máté Péter...
> De ha esetleg mind olyan lenne mint Jon Bon Jovi... na mindegy...


De ugye nem csak a külső számít? - persze nem is csak a belső...
Én zenészként szívesebben látnám partnerként Máté Zseniális Pétert mint John Puffasztottrocker Bonbon Dzsovit.


----------



## Jyaga (2011 Június 11)

21


----------



## Boombay (2011 Június 11)

KicsiTigris írta:


> De ha az összes férfi egyforma, akkor a nők miért válogatnak annyit?


Cool + Like!


----------



## Boombay (2011 Június 11)

AndiC írta:


> meg a büdit se, hiába a nemköllszappanydömping


Milyen büdit? Emberek vagyunk, elfedjük a természetes illatokat és szagokat, hogy vakuljon meg az orrunk is ne csak az agyunk mostmá a sok Győzikétől!!!! Pffff


----------



## Boombay (2011 Június 11)

Kár hogy ezt sem tudom megnézni, mert nem enged a rendszer....


----------



## Boombay (2011 Június 11)

aszongya 20 üzenet


----------



## Boombay (2011 Június 11)

aszongya 20 üzenet... még 12


----------



## Boombay (2011 Június 11)

aszongya 20 üzenet... még 10


----------



## Boombay (2011 Június 11)

Bocs de engem tényleg érdekel a varrógép


----------



## Boombay (2011 Június 11)

aszongya 20 üzenet... még 8 :smile: anyám, ez milyen hülyeség!


----------



## Boombay (2011 Június 11)

aszongya 20 üzenet... még 7 ...


----------



## Boombay (2011 Június 11)

aszongya 20 üzenet... még 6 ...
Kanada de k* messze van!


----------



## Boombay (2011 Június 11)

De gondolom jó hely, mert jó arcok laknak ezen a fórumon


----------



## Boombay (2011 Június 11)

de tényleg 2008 óta csak bepislogok, most meg írogathatok mint egy gép egy képért


----------



## Boombay (2011 Június 12)

Kedves Admin Von Burree, jó az a huszas szám, de ez egy kicsit direkt floodra buzdító, nemde?


----------



## Boombay (2011 Június 12)

na még egy utsó előtti


----------



## Boombay (2011 Június 12)

és húúúúsz.


----------



## Boombay (2011 Június 12)

Köszi!


----------



## hababann (2011 Június 12)

Hmm, akkor visszaszámolok


----------



## hababann (2011 Június 12)

1


----------



## hababann (2011 Június 12)

2


----------



## hababann (2011 Június 12)

3


----------



## hababann (2011 Június 12)

4


----------



## hababann (2011 Június 12)

5


----------



## hababann (2011 Június 12)

6


----------



## hababann (2011 Június 12)

7


----------



## hababann (2011 Június 12)

8


----------



## hababann (2011 Június 12)

9


----------



## hababann (2011 Június 12)

10


----------



## hababann (2011 Június 12)

11


----------



## hababann (2011 Június 12)

12


----------



## hababann (2011 Június 12)

13


----------



## hababann (2011 Június 12)

14


----------



## hababann (2011 Június 12)

15


----------



## hababann (2011 Június 12)

16


----------



## hababann (2011 Június 12)

17


----------



## hababann (2011 Június 12)

18


----------



## hababann (2011 Június 12)

19


----------



## hababann (2011 Június 12)

20


----------



## hababann (2011 Június 12)

21


----------



## hababann (2011 Június 12)

22


----------



## hababann (2011 Június 12)

pff


----------



## hababann (2011 Június 12)

23


----------



## lbernadett19 (2011 Június 12)

24


----------



## gornya (2011 Június 12)

Köszönöm a lehetőséget Melittának. Remélem lesz kitartásom az üzenetek elküldéséhez.


----------



## gornya (2011 Június 12)

Üdvözlöm a közösséget. Szívesen jelentkeztem be.


----------



## gornya (2011 Június 12)

Van egy kevés emlékem néhány torontói magyarral való találkozásról.


----------



## gornya (2011 Június 12)

Egy nemzetközi konferencián vettem részt Waterloo-ban 1980-ban. Ez bizony jó régen volt, de nagyon szépek az emlékeim.


----------



## gornya (2011 Június 12)

Torontóban egyetlen napot töltöttem. Tágabb családomból egy család élt akkor a városban. Szívesen fogadtak és bemutattak a barátaiknak.


----------



## gornya (2011 Június 12)

Torontó belvárosában sétáltunk. Harminc év után is beenem él a város atmoszférája.


----------



## gornya (2011 Június 12)

Akkor, és azóta is azt mondogatom, hogy szívesen élnék Kanadában. Persze nem került erre sor.


----------



## gornya (2011 Június 12)

A kanadai oldalról látogattam meg a Niagara vízesést. A kép és látvány ismerős volt korábbról is. Ami viszont meglepett, az a mély hangú dübörgő hang. Ez fantasztikus volt.


----------



## gornya (2011 Június 12)

Szakmámnál fogva érdekelt volna a vízerőmű, de udvarias voltam, a vendéglátómat nem akartam ezzel terhelni. Elhatároztam, hogy még visszajövök ide.


----------



## gornya (2011 Június 12)

Évekkel később Fulbright ösztöndíjat kaptam és hónapokat töltöttem Bostonban az MIT-n. Nem mozdultam ki messzebbre, nem látogattam meg újra onnan a vízesést.


----------



## gornya (2011 Június 12)

Waterloo-ban nagyon teteszett és érdkes volt számomra az egyetemi campus. Korábban még nem jártam más egyetemen, mint a budapesti egyetemeken.


----------



## gornya (2011 Június 12)

A pesti egyetemek közül két egyetemre jártam évekig.


----------



## gornya (2011 Június 12)

Először a BME-t végeztem el. Áramlástechnikus lettem. Ezen belül nagyon érdekelt a turbulencia elmélete. Sok ötletem volt. Abban az időben a számítógépek nagyon fejletlenek voltak, reménytelen volt három dimenziós turbulens áramkép szimulálása.


----------



## gornya (2011 Június 12)

Úgy éreztem matematikát is tanulnom kell még. Elvégeztem az ELTE Alkalmazott Matematika Szakát esti hallgatóként.


----------



## gornya (2011 Június 12)

Az előzményekhez képest a választott munkahelyemen égéselmélettel foglalkoztam. Reménykedtem még egy darabig, hogy foglalkozhatok még a turbulencia témakörrel mélyebben is. Nem lett ebből semmi.


----------



## dimeny sanyi (2011 Június 12)

*szep nappot mindenkinek,,kellemes unnepet kedves magyarok*

kissszep napot es kellemes unnepet kedves magyarok


----------



## csuxxxeee (2011 Június 12)

Sziasztok


----------



## raczkri (2011 Június 12)

*hi*

Szisztok!


----------



## raczkri (2011 Június 12)

nagyon klasszul süt a nap


----------



## raczkri (2011 Június 12)

mindjárt megyek lángosozni


----------



## raczkri (2011 Június 12)

mondjuk eszem egy sajtostejfölöset?


----------



## raczkri (2011 Június 12)

miért kell a 20 hozzászólás?


----------



## raczkri (2011 Június 12)

még csak ez a 6. és már unalmas


----------



## raczkri (2011 Június 12)

7


----------



## raczkri (2011 Június 12)

8


----------



## raczkri (2011 Június 12)

9


----------



## raczkri (2011 Június 12)

10


----------



## raczkri (2011 Június 12)

11


----------



## raczkri (2011 Június 12)

12


----------



## raczkri (2011 Június 12)

13


----------



## miranda13 (2011 Június 12)

Kösz, remélem ez egynek megfelel. Jó lenne már olvasni a Vavyan Fablet amit
kinéztem. Bye


----------



## miranda13 (2011 Június 12)

Ez a második lenne, köszi. Remélem ezeket számolja. Bye


----------



## miranda13 (2011 Június 12)

nekem is 4 ha ezt hozzáadja Bye


----------



## miranda13 (2011 Június 12)

5. ha ezt beszámolja Bye


----------



## miranda13 (2011 Június 12)

nekem 6 és nem 8


----------



## miranda13 (2011 Június 12)

Talán a 7.


----------



## miranda13 (2011 Június 12)

nekem 8, és szívesen hozzászólok majd ha nem lesz kötelező


----------



## miranda13 (2011 Június 12)

nekem is 9 nem lehet valahol megnézni mennyit fogadott el ?


----------



## miranda13 (2011 Június 12)

hát én is 10-nél járok és valóban kell egy kis pihenő így a felénél


----------



## miranda13 (2011 Június 12)

11 de mire is jó ez ?


----------



## raczkri (2011 Június 12)

14


----------



## raczkri (2011 Június 12)

15


----------



## miranda13 (2011 Június 12)

jó étvágyat most ebédidő van


----------



## raczkri (2011 Június 12)

már csak 4..


----------



## miranda13 (2011 Június 12)

na mégegyszer mennyinél is járhatok ?


----------



## miranda13 (2011 Június 12)

Remélem nem 20 értelmes hozzászólás


----------



## raczkri (2011 Június 12)

3..


----------



## raczkri (2011 Június 12)

2..


----------



## raczkri (2011 Június 12)

és már csak 1


----------



## miranda13 (2011 Június 12)

Remélem hozzászólásnak veszi a hozzászólásokhoz történő hozzászólást.


----------



## raczkri (2011 Június 12)

megvan a 20!!


----------



## miranda13 (2011 Június 12)

hát én is csak kísérletezgetek, vajon mi felelne meg 20 hozzászólásnak


----------



## piros55 (2011 Június 12)

*Hello !*


----------



## miranda13 (2011 Június 12)

10 nél több de hogy nyitok új hozzászólást mert az hogy ide írok lehetséges hogy nem elég


----------



## miranda13 (2011 Június 12)

mennyi az annyi ?


----------



## miranda13 (2011 Június 12)

talán nekem is 15


----------



## miranda13 (2011 Június 12)

még 5-öt írok és mára befejezem, nem látszik hogy veszi a lapot


----------



## miranda13 (2011 Június 12)

már csak 4-et és feladom


----------



## miranda13 (2011 Június 12)

már csak 3a-t írok és vége a canossa járásnak


----------



## miranda13 (2011 Június 12)

nem tudom hogy mennyi, de még nem sikerült az előbb az olvasnivalót letölteni bye


----------



## miranda13 (2011 Június 12)

ez jó volt és hánynál tarthatok vajon ?


----------



## miranda13 (2011 Június 12)

Helló ez csak udvarias volt vagy a 20-as kergeted ?


----------



## miranda13 (2011 Június 12)

*Most 20 új téma, vagy 20 hozzászólás*

Már rég túl vagyok a 20 hozzászóláson, vajon miért nem tudok könyvet letölteni. Bye


----------



## zsolee007 (2011 Június 12)

Jelen


----------



## zsolee007 (2011 Június 12)

vagyok


----------



## zsolee007 (2011 Június 12)

mégmindíg


----------



## zsolee007 (2011 Június 12)

kell


----------



## zsolee007 (2011 Június 12)

egy pár..


----------



## zsolee007 (2011 Június 12)

pontosan 13


----------



## zsolee007 (2011 Június 12)

vagyis már csak 12


----------



## zsolee007 (2011 Június 12)

ajjaj...


----------



## zsolee007 (2011 Június 12)

fele


----------



## zsolee007 (2011 Június 12)

megvan az 1/2


----------



## zsolee007 (2011 Június 12)

Érdekes ez a 20-as szám


----------



## zsolee007 (2011 Június 12)

20 másodperecenként


----------



## zsolee007 (2011 Június 12)

új hozzászólás


----------



## zsolee007 (2011 Június 12)

még egy új


----------



## zsolee007 (2011 Június 12)

sej haj


----------



## zsolee007 (2011 Június 12)

3...


----------



## zsolee007 (2011 Június 12)

2 ...


----------



## zsolee007 (2011 Június 12)

1...


----------



## zsolee007 (2011 Június 12)

Köszönöm a lehetőséget!


----------



## zooli9 (2011 Június 12)

Egy


----------



## zooli9 (2011 Június 12)

Meg még egy


----------



## zooli9 (2011 Június 12)

Az már majdnem három


----------



## zooli9 (2011 Június 12)

de ha négyet szeretnénk elérni,


----------



## zooli9 (2011 Június 12)

ahhoz legalább öt szükséges


----------



## zooli9 (2011 Június 12)

mert nem igazán hat


----------



## zooli9 (2011 Június 12)

ha egy héten át


----------



## zooli9 (2011 Június 12)

nekünk minden nyolc


----------



## zooli9 (2011 Június 12)

kilenc hét is eltelhet


----------



## Ginu1990 (2011 Június 12)

sziasztok


----------



## Ginu1990 (2011 Június 12)

vváááá


----------



## Ginu1990 (2011 Június 12)

kell az a könyv


----------



## zooli9 (2011 Június 12)

mire valaki elkészíT íz nélkül egy ételt,


----------



## Ginu1990 (2011 Június 12)

4


----------



## zooli9 (2011 Június 12)

de kevesebb is elég, mire valaki áT izen egy másiknak erről


----------



## zooli9 (2011 Június 12)

Tizen, két módszert is ismernek erre


----------



## zooli9 (2011 Június 12)

az első tíz ember, három részre csoportba osztható


----------



## zooli9 (2011 Június 12)

ááhh feladom 14


----------



## zooli9 (2011 Június 12)

most meglepődnek de kimaradt egy és most 16


----------



## zooli9 (2011 Június 12)

A 18 kettővel kevesebb a szükségesnél


----------



## zooli9 (2011 Június 12)

Háhááááá íme a Dr. Jekyll és Mr. Hyde könyvemet letölteni engedő comment...yaaay


----------



## HTLoader (2011 Június 12)

1. A (papír)könyv a legjobb találmány


----------



## HTLoader (2011 Június 12)

2. Az e-könyv pedig mégjobb


----------



## HTLoader (2011 Június 12)

3. Igaz, a jelenleg kapható e-könyv olvasók inkább "csak" e-regény olvasók.


----------



## HTLoader (2011 Június 12)

4. De olyannak, aki szereti a regényeket (pl én ), annak már most remek választás.


----------



## bartaleve (2011 Június 12)

Sziasztok!


----------



## bartaleve (2011 Június 12)

Aki kap, annak a keze telik meg, aki ad, annak a szíve.


----------



## bartaleve (2011 Június 12)

Ahogy nő benned a szeretet, úgy nő a szépség is.


----------



## bartaleve (2011 Június 12)

A szükséget könnyű összekeverni a szeretettel.


----------



## bartaleve (2011 Június 12)

newguy33 írta:


> kandisz nóra



:-d


----------



## bartaleve (2011 Június 12)

:-d


----------



## bartaleve (2011 Június 12)

jól hangzik


----------



## gereszil (2011 Június 12)

köszönöm


----------



## gereszil (2011 Június 12)

ez így van


----------



## gereszil (2011 Június 12)

ezt jó lenne mindenkinek tudni


----------



## gereszil (2011 Június 12)

sajnos letűnt az igazi olvasók időszaka


----------



## gereszil (2011 Június 12)

Sziasztok


Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


----------



## gereszil (2011 Június 12)

köszönés


----------



## gereszil (2011 Június 12)

köszönet


----------



## gereszil (2011 Június 12)

nem tudom, hogy kell a 20 hozzászólást megtenni


----------



## gereszil (2011 Június 12)

úgyhogy ezeket elküldöm


----------



## gereszil (2011 Június 12)

és ne haragudj, hogyha megterhellek ezzel


----------



## gereszil (2011 Június 12)

és köszi


----------



## gereszil (2011 Június 12)

köszi


gereszil írta:


> Sziasztok


----------



## Axer (2011 Június 12)

Üdv!


----------



## Axer (2011 Június 12)

Üdvözlet délről


----------



## Axer (2011 Június 12)

na még egyet


----------



## Axer (2011 Június 12)

:d


----------



## RinikutyA (2011 Június 12)

egy


----------



## RinikutyA (2011 Június 12)

kettő


----------



## RinikutyA (2011 Június 12)

három


----------



## RinikutyA (2011 Június 12)

négy


----------



## RinikutyA (2011 Június 12)

0t


----------



## RinikutyA (2011 Június 12)

hat


----------



## RinikutyA (2011 Június 12)

hét


----------



## RinikutyA (2011 Június 12)

nyolc


----------



## RinikutyA (2011 Június 12)

kilenc


----------



## RinikutyA (2011 Június 12)

tiz


----------



## RinikutyA (2011 Június 12)

tizenegy


----------



## RinikutyA (2011 Június 12)

tinketto


----------



## RinikutyA (2011 Június 12)

tizenharom


----------



## RinikutyA (2011 Június 12)

tizennegy


----------



## RinikutyA (2011 Június 12)

tizenot


----------



## RinikutyA (2011 Június 12)

tizenhat


----------



## RinikutyA (2011 Június 12)

tizenhet


----------



## RinikutyA (2011 Június 12)

tizennyolc


----------



## RinikutyA (2011 Június 12)

tizenkilenc


----------



## RinikutyA (2011 Június 12)

husz
:656:


----------



## Axer (2011 Június 12)

Két cimbora beszélget a kocsmában:
- Hallottad? Kovács annyit ivott, hogy elhagyta a felesége.
- Pincér, még három felest kérek!


----------



## Axer (2011 Június 12)

6


----------



## Axer (2011 Június 12)

7


----------



## Axer (2011 Június 12)

8


----------



## Axer (2011 Június 12)

9


----------



## Axer (2011 Június 12)

10


----------



## fnyta (2011 Június 12)

*Köszi szépen*

Köszi



Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


----------



## Axer (2011 Június 12)

11


----------



## Axer (2011 Június 12)

12


----------



## Axer (2011 Június 12)

13


----------



## Axer (2011 Június 12)

14


----------



## Axer (2011 Június 12)

15


----------



## Axer (2011 Június 12)

16


----------



## Axer (2011 Június 12)

17


----------



## Axer (2011 Június 12)

Egy ír férfi üldögél a feleségével a kocsmában. Megszólal a férfi:
- Drágám, szeretlek.
Mire a feleség megkérdezi:
- Ezt most te mondtad, vagy a sör beszélt belőled?
- A sörhöz beszéltem.


----------



## Axer (2011 Június 12)

csak, hogy ne legyen ilyen unalmas a számolgatás


----------



## Axer (2011 Június 12)

és 20 xD


----------



## Axer (2011 Június 12)

21


----------



## Lawrence77 (2011 Június 12)

hello


----------



## Lawrence77 (2011 Június 12)

22


----------



## Lawrence77 (2011 Június 12)

- Tudod, hogy kistestvéred lesz? - kérdezi a szomszéd néni a kislánytól.
A kislány boldogan rohan haza, és megkérdezi:
- Anyu, hol van a kistestvérem?
- Itt a hasamban.
A kislány szomorúan megy vissza a szomszédba.
- Nem lesz kistestvérem - mondja -, az anyu megette.


----------



## Lawrence77 (2011 Június 12)

Megállítja a rendőr az autóst.
- Meg kell önt büntetnem, mert ez egyirányú utca.
- Rendben van, kifizetem a büntetést, aztán megfordulok.
- Itt nem lehet megfordulni.
- Akkor tolatok majd.
- Tolatni sem szabad.
- Akkor itt hagyom a kocsit.
- Csakhogy itt tilos a parkolás.
- Rendben van, akkor beszéljük meg, mennyit ad a kocsimért...


----------



## Lawrence77 (2011 Június 12)

Van egy guminőm, Pamela Anderson a neve. Ha pedig nem fújom fel teljesen, akkor Medveczky Ilona.


----------



## Lawrence77 (2011 Június 12)

Bejött az élelmiszerboltba egy szöszi.
- Kérek egy kék Szofit!
Levettem egy egy nekem szimpatikus darabot a sok közül, és a hölgy elé tettem. A dobozon nagy fekete keretben az állt, hogy a dohányzás tüdőrákot okoz. A hölgy felháborodva utasította vissza:
- Nekem ez nem kell, mert ez tüdőrákot okoz!
Padlót fogtam. Hogy valaki ilyen jó helyzetfelismerő legyen! És így lehessen rá hatni! Elhatároztam, hogy olyat mondok ami alapjaiban rengeti meg a világnézetét, majd elboruló aggyal, de faarccal közöltem vele:
- Sajnos mind rákot okoz.
Erre ő szintén faarccal:
- Adjon egy másik dobozzal ugyanebből a márkából!
Először azt hittem viccel, de rájöttem hogy nem. Hát, én adtam neki.
- Erre meg az van írva, hogy a terhesség megszakadásához vezethet.
- Ó, az jó, nem vagyok terhes, és így nincs gond. Tüdőrákot mégse szeretnék kapni!
Azt hittem, felkötöm magam, de erőt vettem magamon, végül is a napom szép volt, mert újfent örömöt okoztam egy vásárlónak. De a történetnek itt nincs vége. A hölgy pár nap múlva visszatért, megint kért egy kék Szofit. Rutinos droidkezelőként mindjárt meg is néztem, mi van a dobozon. Az írás imígyen szólt: "A dohányzás csökkenti a spermiumok számát." Gondoltam, ez biztos jó lesz, és oda is adtam. Nézegette, nézegette, közben egy pár embert kiszolgáltam, majd közölte:
- Ez férfi cigi, ez nekem nem jó! Adjon nőit!


----------



## Lawrence77 (2011 Június 12)

Az értelmesek egyik része okos, a másik része ostoba. Hasonló a helyzet a butákkal is


----------



## Lawrence77 (2011 Június 12)

Négy bika: a fiú, az apa, a nagyapa, meg az dédapa állnak fent a domb tetején. Lent egy legelésző tehéncsordát látnak.
- Fussunk le, és jól keféljük meg őket! - szól a fiúbika.
- Ugyan már, szép lassan lesétálunk és akkor! - szól az apa bika.
- Ne már, ha akarnak valamit, majd feljönnek! - szól a nagyapa bika.
- Fussunk, jönnek! - menekül a dédapa bika.


----------



## Lawrence77 (2011 Június 12)

A buta medve megy az erdőben, mikor megállítja a nyuszika.
- Szervusz medve, keresett a Feri! - mondja.
- Milyen Feri? - kérdi a medve.
- Aki a seggét az orrodra veri. - válaszol a nyuszika és elrohan.
Ez így megy hétről hétre, mikor a medve már nagyon szégyenli a mamlaszságát, és a rókához megy tanácsért.
- Kutyaharapást a szőrével! -mondja a róka- Ha legközelebb találkozol a nyuszikával mondd azt neki, hogy keresete az Erik. Ha rákérdezne, hogy ki az az Erik, akkor válaszold azt, hogy akinek a seggét az orrodra verik.
A medve nagyon megörül, és alig várja, hogy találkozon a nyuszikával. Mikor ez végre megtöténik, így szól hozzá:
- Te nyúl keresett az Erik.
- Tudom -válaszolja a nyuszika- mondta a Feri.
- Milyen Feri?


----------



## Lawrence77 (2011 Június 12)

Megy a róka az erdőben, és találkozik egy kutyával, akinek a lába beszorult a csapdába.
- Mit tegyek? - kérdezi tőle a kutya.
- Nagyon egyszerű - feleli a róka. - Rágd el a saját lábad.
A róka elmegy, és amikor másnap megint arra jár, látja, hogy a kutya még mindig ott van a csapdában.
- Nem fogadtad meg a tanácsomat? - kérdezi tőle.
- Dehogynem. Csak az a gond, hogy már három lábamat lerágtam, és még mindig nem tudok szabadulni.


----------



## Lawrence77 (2011 Június 12)

A róka meg a nyuszika bandukolnak az erdőben, amikor meglátnak egy tündért az ágak közé gabalyodva. Kiszabadítják, mire a tündér felajálja nekik, hogy három kívánságukat teljesíti.
- Én egy zöld szemű, szőke rókakislányt szeretnék! - szól a róka.
A következő pillanatban máris ott termett a kívánt rókalány.
- Én egy szuper motort szeretnék! -szól a nyuszika, és máris ott termett egy gyönyörű Harley Davidson.
- Most egy barna rókalányt akarok! -szólt a róka.
- Én pedig azt szeretném, hogy soha ne fogyjon ki a benzin a motorból, és ne kelljen javíttatni! -így a nyuszika.
- Végül egy vörös rókalányt akarok! -szól a róka.
Mikor ezt is megkapta, már neki is készülődött, hogy magáévá teszi a három rókalányt. A nyuszika nem szól semmit, csak felül a motorjára, bepöccenti, egy kicsit túráztatja, egyesbe kapcsol, majd megszólal:
- Utoljára azt kívánom, hogy legyen a róka impotens!


----------



## Lawrence77 (2011 Június 12)

Az erdőben a nyuszika bemegy a húsboltba:
- Medve, adj egy liter húst!
- Nyuszika! Ha valahová bemész, illik köszönni, és ráadásul az nem liter, hanem kiló hús! Menj ki, és próbáld meg még egyszer!
A nyuszika kimegy, majd visszajön.
- Hé medve, egy liter húst!
A medve nem bírja cérnával, és így szól:
- Na állj ide a pult mögé, majd én megmutatom!
Kimegy, kopog, bejön.
- Jó napot! Egy kiló húst kérek!
Mire a nyuszika elkezd röhögni:
- Medve, de hülye vagy, nem hoztál üveget!


----------



## Lawrence77 (2011 Június 12)

Az öreg macska mondja a fiatalnak:
- Na fiam, ma elmegyünk kefélni. Ha mindig azt csinálod, amit én, akkor nem lesz semmi baj.
Elindulnak. Mennek a háztetőn, ám elkezd esni az eső. Az öreg macska megcsúszik, és legurul. A szélén valahogy megkapaszkodik a csatornában. A fiatal csak nézi, hogy az apja ott lóg. Fogja magát, legurul, és ő is elkezd lógni. Lóg tíz percet, fél órát, majd megszólal:
- Apám, én még tíz percet kefélek, aztán hazamegyek!


----------



## Lawrence77 (2011 Június 12)

Két macska beszélget:
- Azt hiszem, ma balszerencsém lesz!
- Miből gondolod?
- Reggel átment előttem egy fekete kutya.


----------



## Lawrence77 (2011 Június 12)

Nagy hepaj van az erdei kocsmában. A róka alaposan beszeszel, és kötekedni kezd a nyuszikával, mivel az azt merte mondani, hogy az egész erdőben ő a legerősebb.
- Gyere ki ha mersz! - áll fel a nyuszika.
Kimennek verekedni, ám pár perc múlva a róka megtépázva tántorog be az ajtón. Látván ezt a haverja a farkas, ő is kimegy. Nem telik bele sok idő, ő is félájultan esik be az ajtón. A medve felkapja a vizet, és ő is kirohan, de kis idő múlva ugyancsak zsák módjára dől be az ajtón. Az ajtórésen megjelenik az oroszlán feje:
- Na, kételkedik még valaki a nyuszika szavában?


----------



## Lawrence77 (2011 Június 12)

A fókafiú udvarol a fókalánynak, de az erősen kéreti magát.
- Ez nem igaz! - dühöng a fókafiú - Rajta vagyunk a kihaló állatok listáján, ez meg itt kéreti magát!


----------



## Lawrence77 (2011 Június 12)

A sárkány egy páncélos lovaggal találkozik.
- Micsoda pechem van - sóhajt fel - megint konzerv!


----------



## Lawrence77 (2011 Június 12)

Az egérke és az elefánt találkozik:
- Hány éves vagy te, elefánt, hogy ilyen nagyra nőttél?
- Kettő.
- Én is - mondja az egérke - csak két hétig beteg voltam.


----------



## Lawrence77 (2011 Június 12)

A sündisznóbébi eltéved a sötétben, és bekeveredik az üvegházba. Hosszas bolyongás után, amikor nekimegy egy kifejlett kaktusznak, boldogan tárja szét mancsocskáit:
- Mama!


----------



## Lawrence77 (2011 Június 12)

Két katona nagy ládát cipel a falu végén. Odamegy hozzájuk egy vénasszony, és megkérdezi tőlük:
- Mi van ebben a ládában?
- Az hadititok.
- De azért látom, hogy jó nehéz lehet.
- Hát persze! Tele van rakétákkal.


----------



## Lawrence77 (2011 Június 12)

A hadseregben:
- Kovács honvéd, álljon fel!
- Jelentem, ez akkor sem fog menni, ha az őrmester úr miniszoknyában vezényel!


----------



## Lawrence77 (2011 Június 12)

A hadseregben:
- Na katona, mondja meg, hogy mi a kedvenc színe? A katona gondolkozik, majd rávágja:
- Nem tudom, őrmester úr, szabad a gazda.


----------



## Boombay (2011 Június 12)

Igen, szeretnék.


----------



## Boombay (2011 Június 12)

Ez jó


----------



## Boombay (2011 Június 12)

Jók ezek a viccek


----------



## Boombay (2011 Június 12)

Ja, kár hogy így esik a Kanadai nagydíjon, mer mikó kezdik már?


----------



## Gree714 (2011 Június 12)

FÚ hát ez jó lenne már


----------



## Gree714 (2011 Június 12)

Nem igaz.... mikor lesz már meg?:'(


----------



## Gree714 (2011 Június 12)

Kicsit sokan írtak már


----------



## Gree714 (2011 Június 12)

Nem néztem vissza az előzőket


----------



## HTLoader (2011 Június 12)

5. könyvtár


----------



## HTLoader (2011 Június 12)

6. Bár nem cserélném el a könyvtáramat elektronikusra, de az e-könyv is jó móka


----------



## HTLoader (2011 Június 12)

7.


----------



## HTLoader (2011 Június 12)

8.Vajon a könyvtáros testvér hova tűnt?


----------



## Gree714 (2011 Június 12)

Alig várom, mindjárt tölthetek le


----------



## HTLoader (2011 Június 12)

9.


----------



## Gree714 (2011 Június 12)

ez tetszik


----------



## HTLoader (2011 Június 12)

10. Amikor elérem a 20-at, akkor egy új világban leszek?


----------



## puma680505 (2011 Június 12)

Üdv mindenkinek!


----------



## k0ri87 (2011 Június 12)

..hát


----------



## k0ri87 (2011 Június 12)

hát jó lenne


----------



## k0ri87 (2011 Június 12)

jó dolog!


----------



## k0ri87 (2011 Június 12)

oks


----------



## k0ri87 (2011 Június 12)

köszi


----------



## bucus69 (2011 Június 12)

Melitta írta:


> 1, jelen


----------



## Teekanne (2011 Június 12)

köszi


----------



## bucus69 (2011 Június 12)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


----------



## bucus69 (2011 Június 12)

üdv!


----------



## bucus69 (2011 Június 12)

bucus69 írta:


>


----------



## Teekanne (2011 Június 12)

nagyon köszi!


----------



## Teekanne (2011 Június 12)

De jó!!


----------



## Teekanne (2011 Június 12)

De jó, ez nálunk is hasznos lesz!


----------



## bucus69 (2011 Június 12)

imrus írta:


> 2 szia jelen


----------



## Teekanne (2011 Június 12)

köszi


----------



## bucus69 (2011 Június 12)

Üdvözletem!


----------



## bucus69 (2011 Június 12)




----------



## bucus69 (2011 Június 12)

Melitta írta:


> 1, jelen


----------



## bucus69 (2011 Június 12)

bucus69 írta:


>


 Köszönöm


----------



## bucus69 (2011 Június 12)




----------



## Teekanne (2011 Június 12)

én is próbálkozom.


----------



## Teekanne (2011 Június 12)

én is köszönöm


----------



## Teekanne (2011 Június 12)

jelen


----------



## Teekanne (2011 Június 12)

én is nagyon várom! Remélem sikerül!


----------



## Teekanne (2011 Június 13)

ahha


----------



## Teekanne (2011 Június 13)

úhhh.


----------



## Teekanne (2011 Június 13)

hali!


----------



## Teekanne (2011 Június 13)

én is ezen dolgozom.


----------



## Teekanne (2011 Június 13)

tizenhat...


----------



## Teekanne (2011 Június 13)

tizennyolc....lassan gyűlik már!!


----------



## Teekanne (2011 Június 13)

19...lassan letölthetek...


----------



## Teekanne (2011 Június 13)

....és 20!!!! Remélem most már oK.


----------



## bucus69 (2011 Június 13)

:33:


bucus69 írta:


> köszönöm


----------



## bucus69 (2011 Június 13)

kiss


bucus69 írta:


> :33:


----------



## bucus69 (2011 Június 13)

bucus69 írta:


> :33:


----------



## bucus69 (2011 Június 13)

bucus69 írta:


>


----------



## bucus69 (2011 Június 13)

bucus69 írta:


>


----------



## bucus69 (2011 Június 13)

:77:


bucus69 írta:


>


----------



## bucus69 (2011 Június 13)

:twisted:


bucus69 írta:


> :77:


----------



## bucus69 (2011 Június 13)

:twisted:


bucus69 írta:


>


----------



## bucus69 (2011 Június 13)

bucus69 írta:


> :twisted:


----------



## bucus69 (2011 Június 13)

bucus69 írta:


>


----------



## bucus69 (2011 Június 13)

bucus69 írta:


>


----------



## Sziderit (2011 Június 13)

hello


----------



## Sziderit (2011 Június 13)

üdv


----------



## peltar (2011 Június 13)

:..:


----------



## EgyGabor89 (2011 Június 13)

Hello


----------



## HTLoader (2011 Június 13)

11. Helló


----------



## nicky456 (2011 Június 13)

köszi


----------



## nicky456 (2011 Június 13)

2


----------



## nicky456 (2011 Június 13)

3


----------



## nicky456 (2011 Június 13)

4


----------



## nicky456 (2011 Június 13)

5


----------



## nicky456 (2011 Június 13)

6


----------



## nicky456 (2011 Június 13)

7


----------



## nicky456 (2011 Június 13)

8


----------



## nicky456 (2011 Június 13)

9


----------



## nicky456 (2011 Június 13)

10


----------



## F4N4T1C (2011 Június 13)

Egy barát akkor is jól ismer téged, ha esetleg évekig nem találkoztok.
Saul Hudson


----------



## nicky456 (2011 Június 13)

11


----------



## F4N4T1C (2011 Június 13)

Az ember soha nem tanul abból, amit mások mesélnek neki, mindent magunknak kell átélnünk.
Paulo Coelho


----------



## nicky456 (2011 Június 13)

12


----------



## nicky456 (2011 Június 13)

13


----------



## F4N4T1C (2011 Június 13)

*Coelho*

Nem az van hatással a jelenre, amit a múltban tettél, hanem amit a jelenben teszel, az teszi jóvá a múltat és változtatja meg a jövőt.
Paulo Coelho


----------



## nicky456 (2011 Június 13)

14


----------



## nicky456 (2011 Június 13)

15


----------



## HTLoader (2011 Június 13)

12. ma jó a


----------



## HTLoader (2011 Június 13)

13. még 7 hozzászólás


----------



## nicky456 (2011 Június 13)

16


----------



## nicky456 (2011 Június 13)

17


----------



## HTLoader (2011 Június 13)

14. kiss


----------



## nicky456 (2011 Június 13)

18


----------



## nicky456 (2011 Június 13)

19


----------



## nicky456 (2011 Június 13)

20 :d


----------



## deske1 (2011 Június 13)

Üdv, Bajáról...


----------



## deske1 (2011 Június 13)

1


----------



## deske1 (2011 Június 13)

2.


----------



## deske1 (2011 Június 13)

3.


----------



## deske1 (2011 Június 13)

Nagyon


----------



## deske1 (2011 Június 13)

szép


----------



## deske1 (2011 Június 13)

napot


----------



## deske1 (2011 Június 13)

kívánok


----------



## deske1 (2011 Június 13)

minden


----------



## deske1 (2011 Június 13)

kedves


----------



## deske1 (2011 Június 13)

tagnak.


----------



## deske1 (2011 Június 13)

4.


----------



## deske1 (2011 Június 13)

Remélem


----------



## deske1 (2011 Június 13)

mindenki


----------



## deske1 (2011 Június 13)

jól


----------



## deske1 (2011 Június 13)

érezte


----------



## deske1 (2011 Június 13)

magát


----------



## deske1 (2011 Június 13)

a


----------



## deske1 (2011 Június 13)

hétvégén!


----------



## deske1 (2011 Június 13)

21.


----------



## robianyu1 (2011 Június 13)

én is itt vagyok


----------



## Marcsa80 (2011 Június 13)

sziasztok


----------



## eprimus (2011 Június 13)

jelen


----------



## eprimus (2011 Június 13)

itt vagyok


----------



## eprimus (2011 Június 13)

megjöttem


----------



## eprimus (2011 Június 13)

vagyok


----------



## eprimus (2011 Június 13)

jelen2


----------



## eprimus (2011 Június 13)

itt


----------



## eprimus (2011 Június 13)

ott


----------



## eprimus (2011 Június 13)

amott


----------



## eprimus (2011 Június 13)

végre


----------



## eprimus (2011 Június 13)

megvan


----------



## eprimus (2011 Június 13)

a 20


----------



## peltar (2011 Június 13)

:..:


----------



## peltar (2011 Június 13)

peltar írta:


> :..:


:444:


----------



## peltar (2011 Június 13)

peltar írta:


> :444:


----------



## peltar (2011 Június 13)

peltar írta:


>


----------



## peltar (2011 Június 13)

peltar írta:


>


:22:


----------



## peltar (2011 Június 13)

peltar írta:


> :22:


:34:


----------



## peltar (2011 Június 13)

peltar írta:


> :34:


:nobeer:


----------



## peltar (2011 Június 13)

peltar írta:


> :nobeer:


:222:


----------



## peltar (2011 Június 13)

peltar írta:


> :222:


\\m/


----------



## peltar (2011 Június 13)

Tulajdonképpen


----------



## peltar (2011 Június 13)

csak


----------



## peltar (2011 Június 13)

azt


----------



## peltar (2011 Június 13)

nem


----------



## peltar (2011 Június 13)

értem


----------



## tlacos (2011 Június 13)

Köszi aranyos vagy!


----------



## peltar (2011 Június 13)

miért


----------



## peltar (2011 Június 13)

peltar írta:


> miért



kell


----------



## peltar (2011 Június 13)

peltar írta:


> kell



20 hozzászólás


----------



## peltar (2011 Június 13)

peltar írta:


> 20 hozzászólás



ha így is


----------



## peltar (2011 Június 13)

peltar írta:


> ha így is



meg lehet szerezni.


----------



## peltar (2011 Június 13)

peltar írta:


> meg lehet szerezni.



Hmm?


----------



## dartvader2 (2011 Június 13)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszonni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


 Remélem, hamar összejön a 20 hozzászólás


----------



## Krisztinkka (2011 Június 13)

Sziasztok,

jelen! :-o))


----------



## Lolazz (2011 Június 13)

sziiiasztok)


----------



## Bunney (2011 Június 13)

A szeretet hosszú tűrő, kegyes, nem irigykedik, nem kérkedik, nem fuvalkodik fel, nem éktelen, nem haszonleső, nem gerjed haragra, nem rója fel a gonoszt. Séta a múltba című film


----------



## Bunney (2011 Június 13)

A világ nem lesz kisebb, csak egyre kevesebb... Pirates of The Caribbean


----------



## Bunney (2011 Június 13)

Senki se szeret, mindenki utál, vesztes vagy! Mosolyogj te barom! Joe Hallenback


----------



## Bunney (2011 Június 13)

Nem mindenkit látok szívesen. 
Ha mindenkivel egyformán bánnék, senki sem lenne különleges. A természet ereje c. film


----------



## Bunney (2011 Június 13)

Ha egyszer egy pasi szerelmes lesz belém, igazán szerelmes, én agyongyötröm. Házi buli


----------



## Bunney (2011 Június 13)

Van úgy hogy változásra vágyunk, átmenetre,mint az évszakok. A tavaszunk csodálatos volt de a nyarunknak is vége, kihagytuk az őszt és most hirtelen olyan hideg lett annyira hideg minden megfagy... szerelmünk elaludt és a hóesés meglepte és ha elalszol a hóesésbe nem érzed a halál közeledtét. Párizs szeretlek című film


----------



## Bunney (2011 Június 13)

Vannak olyan madarak, amiket nem tarthatsz ketrecben örökké. A tollaik túl fényesek és mikor elrepülnek, megnyugszik az ember lelke. De azért a hely ahol éltek, szürkébb és üresebb lesz nélkülük. A remény rabjai című film


----------



## Bunney (2011 Június 13)

Az élet szobák sorozata! És az ezen szobákban ragadt emberek határozzák meg leginkább az életünket. Doktor House sorozat
 



http://www.netorian.hu/index.php?lap=idkuld&id=8686


----------



## Bunney (2011 Június 13)

Ő éreztette velem először, milyen, ha hiányzik valaki. Benjamin Button


----------



## Bunney (2011 Június 13)

Ez a viszály elérte azt a komikus szintet, amit még maga Charlie Chaplin is mulatságosnak tartana, és ő halott. Szívek Szállodája


----------



## Bunney (2011 Június 13)

A sok fájdalom, a félelem, a sok szarság....talán az, hogy ezeken keresztül megyünk, ez hajt minket előre. Ez ad erőt. Talán egy kicsit össze kell zavarodnunk ahhoz, hogy feljebb léphessünk.


----------



## Bunney (2011 Június 13)

Az élet storyk sorozata, amik előbb vagy utóbb végetérnek... de nem számít; találok egy másik storyt. Remélem ti is... Stevie Long


----------



## Bunney (2011 Június 13)

Néhány ember azért született, hogy a folyó partján üldögéljen. Néhányan azért, hogy megcsaphassa őket a villám. Néhányuknak jó érzéke van a zenéhez. Vannak akik művészek. Vannak akik úsznak. Vannak akik értenek a gombokhoz. Néhányan színészek. Néhányan pedig...anyák. És vannak akik...táncolnak. Brad Pitt (Benjamin Button c. film)


----------



## Bunney (2011 Június 13)

Miért nem hagyod abba és lépsz végre tovább? Nem az számít, hogy mi volt a múltban, vagy hogy mi lesz a jövőben. Az ég szerelmére, maga az út a fontos. Nincs értelme végigcsinálni ezt a sok szarságot, ha nem élvezed az utat. És tudod mit? Mikor a legkevésbé várod, jön valami remek dolog, jobb, mint amiről valaha álmodtál. Derült égből Polly


----------



## Bunney (2011 Június 13)

Valaki helyett meghalni, akit szeretek ... 
... jó halálnak tűnik. Meyer, Stephenie


----------



## Bunney (2011 Június 13)

Az ember dolgának árja van, mely habdagállyal boldogságra visz. De elmulasztva, teljes életünk nyomorban, és zátonyok közt zárva teng. Ily duzzadt tenger visz most minket is. Használni kell, míg áradatja tart, vagy vesztjük a sors kedvezéseit. Tuti Gimi című filmsorozat


----------



## Bunney (2011 Június 13)

Albert Camus egyszer azt írta: 
„Áldottak azok a szívek, amelyek képesek maghajolni. Azok sosem törnek meg”. De elképzelem, hogy ha nincs összetörve, akkor nincs minek gyógyulnia. És ha nincs gyógyulás, akkor nem tanultunk belőle semmit. És ha nem tanultunk belőle semmit… Akkor nincs küzdelem. Pedig a küzdelem az élet része. Ezért kell minden szívnek összetörnie? 
Tuti Gimi című filmsorozat


----------



## Bunney (2011 Június 13)

A legsötétebb lelkek nem azok, amelyek a mélység poklában léteznek, hanem azok, amelyek kitörnek a mélységből és közöttünk settenkednek. Halloween, Dr. Samuel Loomis


----------



## Bunney (2011 Június 13)

Az igazság még mindig örök érvényű. 
Higgy benne- még akkor is, ha kemény s rideg, 
És fájdalmasabb, mint azt te valaha elképzeled. 
És akkor is, ha az igazság 
Kegyetlenebb bármely hazugságnál. 

Tuti Gimi című filmsorozat


----------



## Bunney (2011 Június 13)

Az élet olyan könnyű! Mint egy körvonal, amit nem lehet kitölteni ,se kijavítani...sem jobbá tennünk! Félelmetes! Milan Kundera


----------



## Mihályfalvi (2011 Június 13)

"Ha békét akarsz, keresd a változást magadban, ne másokban.Könnyebb a lábadat védeni egy szandállal, mint szőnyeggel borítani az egész földet."


----------



## Bunney (2011 Június 13)

Ne a tökéletes pasit keresd,csak aki most jó! Édes kis semmiség című film


----------



## xandrasze (2011 Június 13)

Sziasztok


----------



## xandrasze (2011 Június 13)

2


----------



## xandrasze (2011 Június 13)

3


----------



## xandrasze (2011 Június 13)

4


----------



## xandrasze (2011 Június 13)

5


----------



## xandrasze (2011 Június 13)

6


----------



## Mihályfalvi (2011 Június 13)

"Anyám szájából édes volt az étel,
apám szájából szép volt az igaz.
Mikor mozdulok, ők ölelik egymást.
Elszomorodom néha emiatt -
ez az elmulás. Ebből vagyok." József Attila


----------



## xandrasze (2011 Június 13)

7


----------



## xandrasze (2011 Június 13)

8


----------



## xandrasze (2011 Június 13)

9


----------



## xandrasze (2011 Június 13)

10


----------



## xandrasze (2011 Június 13)

11


----------



## xandrasze (2011 Június 13)

12


----------



## xandrasze (2011 Június 13)

13


----------



## xandrasze (2011 Június 13)

14


----------



## xandrasze (2011 Június 13)

15


----------



## Mihályfalvi (2011 Június 13)

"Istenem, add, hogy minél halkabb legyek – 
Versben, s mindennapi beszédben 
Csak a szükségeset beszéljem. 
De akkor szómban súly legyen s erő 
S mégis egyre inkább simogatás: 
Ezer kardos szónál többet tevő. 
S végül ne legyek más, mint egy szelíd igen vagy nem,

De egyre inkább csak igen. 
Mindenre ámen és igen. 
Szelíd lepke, mely a szívek kelyhére ül. 
Ámen. Igen. És a gonosztól van 
Minden azonfelül." Reményik Sándor


----------



## xandrasze (2011 Június 13)

16


----------



## xandrasze (2011 Június 13)

17


----------



## evanz (2011 Június 13)

Sziasztok!
(1. hozzászólásom


----------



## xandrasze (2011 Június 13)

18


----------



## evanz (2011 Június 13)

2.


----------



## xandrasze (2011 Június 13)

19


----------



## evanz (2011 Június 13)

3.


----------



## xandrasze (2011 Június 13)

:d


----------



## evanz (2011 Június 13)

4.


----------



## evanz (2011 Június 13)

5.


----------



## evanz (2011 Június 13)

6.


----------



## evanz (2011 Június 13)

7.


----------



## evanz (2011 Június 13)

8.


----------



## evanz (2011 Június 13)

9.


----------



## evanz (2011 Június 13)

10.


----------



## evanz (2011 Június 13)

11.


----------



## evanz (2011 Június 13)

12.


----------



## evanz (2011 Június 13)

13.


----------



## evanz (2011 Június 13)

14.


----------



## evanz (2011 Június 13)

15.


----------



## evanz (2011 Június 13)

16.


----------



## evanz (2011 Június 13)

17.


----------



## evanz (2011 Június 13)

18.


----------



## evanz (2011 Június 13)

19.


----------



## evanz (2011 Június 13)

20.


----------



## evanz (2011 Június 13)

na végre


----------



## feco8684 (2011 Június 13)

üdv


----------



## Krisztinkka (2011 Június 13)

Köszi a hasznos infókat Anyóka  és szép napot mindenkinek!


----------



## Ödike (2011 Június 13)

Helló Mindenkinek


----------



## maxiqua (2011 Június 13)

Igen, nagyon jó ez. Köszönöm én is! Az üzenet megköszönése azért van, hogy a másiknak jelezzük, hogy hasznosat/jót írt?


----------



## Mihályfalvi (2011 Június 13)

5


----------



## Mihályfalvi (2011 Június 13)

6


----------



## Mihályfalvi (2011 Június 13)

7


----------



## Mihályfalvi (2011 Június 13)

8


----------



## Mihályfalvi (2011 Június 13)

9


----------



## Mihályfalvi (2011 Június 13)

10


----------



## Mihályfalvi (2011 Június 13)

" Boldog az az ember, akinek a gyerekei akkor is a nyakába ugranak, ha üres kézzel közeledik feléjük." Bruno Ferrero


----------



## Mihályfalvi (2011 Június 13)

"Az embernek a lehetetlent érdemes követelnie magától, hogy abból legalább, ami lehetséges, biztosan meglegyen." Kornis Mihály


----------



## Mihályfalvi (2011 Június 13)

Zelk Zoltán: Levél

Nézzétek csak, mit hoz a szél,
nem akármilyen falevél:
nem itten hullt le a fáról,
gólya küldi Afrikából.

Gólya küldi a levelet,
szél leejti falu felett,
füstölgő kémény felkapja,
gólyaírást elolvassa.

A levélben mi is lehet?
Elmondom én, figyeljetek:
"Megérkeztem Afrikába,
örök napsütés honába. 

Mégis, mégis csak azt várom:
az idő tavaszra váljon,
kis falumba visszatérjek,
kéménytetőn rakjak fészket."


----------



## Mihályfalvi (2011 Június 13)

Gyermekké tettél. Hiába növesztett
harminc csikorgó télen át a kín.
Nem tudok járni s nem ülhetek veszteg.
Hozzád vonszolnak, löknek tagjaim. József Attila


----------



## Mihályfalvi (2011 Június 13)

"Reám néztél s én mindent elejtettem.
Meghallgattál és elakadt szavam.
Tedd, hogy ne legyek ily kérlelhetetlen;
hogy tudjak élni, halni egymagam! "


----------



## Mihályfalvi (2011 Június 13)

"alattam kő és üresség fölöttem.
Óh, hogy alhatnék! Nálad zörgetek.

Sok ember él, ki érzéketlen, mint én,
kinek szeméből mégis könny ered.
Nagyon szeretlek, hisz magamat szintén
nagyon meg tudtam szeretni veled. "


----------



## Mihályfalvi (2011 Június 13)

16


----------



## Mihályfalvi (2011 Június 13)

17


----------



## Mihályfalvi (2011 Június 13)

Talán eltűnök hirtelen,
akár az erdőben a vadnyom.
Elpazaroltam mindenem,
amiről számot kéne adnom.

Már bimbós gyermek-testemet
szem-maró füstön száritottam.
Bánat szedi szét eszemet,
ha megtudom, mire jutottam.

Korán vájta belém fogát
a vágy, mely idegenbe tévedt.
Most rezge megbánás fog át:
várhattam volna még tiz évet.

Dacból se fogtam föl soha
értelmét az anyai szónak.
Majd árva lettem, mostoha
s kiröhögtem az oktatómat.

Ifjúságom, e zöld vadont
szabadnak hittem és öröknek
és most könnyezve hallgatom,
a száraz ágak hogy zörögnek. József Attila


----------



## Mihályfalvi (2011 Június 13)

Édesanyám rózsafája 
engem nyitott utoljára,
bár sohase nyitott volna, nyitott volna,
maradtam volna bimbóba, hateha.

Édesanyám sok szép szava,
kit fogadtam, kit nem soha,
Megfogadnám, de már késő, de már késő,
hull a könnyem, záporeső, hateha.

Édesanyám mondta nékem, 
minek a szerető nékem,
de én arra nem hallgattam, nem hallgattam,
titkon szeretőt tartottam, hateha. Népdal


----------



## Mihályfalvi (2011 Június 13)

Laci te,
Hallod-e?
Jer ide,
Jer, ha mondom,
Rontom-bontom,
Ülj meg itten az ölemben,
De ne moccanj, mert különben
Meg talállak csípni,
Így ni!
Ugye fáj?
Hát ne kiabálj.
Szájadat betedd,
S nyisd ki füledet,
Nyisd ki ezt a kis kaput;
Majd meglátod, hogy mi fut
Rajta át fejedbe...
Egy kis tarka lepke.
Tarka lepke, kis mese,
Szállj be Laci fejibe.

Volt egy ember, nagybajuszos.
Mit csinált? Elment a kúthoz. 
De nem volt víz a vederbe',
Kapta magát, telemerte.
És vajon minek
Merítette meg
Azt a vedret?
Tán a kertet
Kéne meglocsolnia?
Vagy ihatnék?... nem biz a.
Telt vederrel a kezében
A mezőre ballag szépen,
Ott megállt és körülnézett;
Ejnye vajon mit szemlélhet?
Tán a fényes délibábot?
Hisz olyat már sokat látott...
Vagy a szomszéd falu tornyát?
Hisz azon meg nem sokat lát...
Vagy tán azt az embert,
Ki amott a kendert
Áztatóba hordja?
Arra sincsen gondja.
Mire van hát?
Ebugattát!
Már csak megmondom, mi végett
Nézi át a mezőséget,
A vizet mért hozta ki?
Ürgét akar önteni.
Ninini:
Ott az ürge,
Hű, mi fürge,
Mint szalad!
Pillanat,
S odabenn van,
Benn a lyukban.
A mi emberünk se' rest,
Odanyargal egyenest
A lyuk mellé,
S beleönté
A veder vizet;
Torkig tele lett.
A szegény kis ürge
Egy darabig tűrte,
Hanem aztán csak kimászott.
Még az inge is átázott.
A lyuk száján nyakon csípték;
Nyakon csípték, hazavitték,
S mostan...
Itt van...
Karjaimban,
Mert e fürge
Pajkos ürge
Te vagy, Laci, te bizony!


----------



## Mihályfalvi (2011 Június 13)

"…..Látja, mi van a nyakamban? 
– Nyakkendő. 
– Helyes. Logikus válasz, teljesen normális emberre vall. Igen, nyakkendő! De egy őrült azt felelné, hogy a nyakamban egy színes rongydarab van, ami nevetséges, haszontalan, és bonyolult módon van megkötve. Akadályozza a fej forgatását, és a lélegzetvételt is megnehezíti. S ha nem vigyázok, bekapja a ventilátor, és meg is fulladhatok. Ha egy őrült megkérdezné, mire való a nyakkendő, azt kellene felelnem: az égvilágon semmire. Még csak nem is díszít különösebben. Valójában a rabszolgaság, a hatalom és a távolságtartás szimbóluma. Egyedüli haszna abban áll, hogy amikor hazaérünk a munkából, végre levehetjük, és úgy érezzük, hogy megszabadultunk valamitől, amit nem tudunk megfogalmazni. De vajon a puszta megkönnyebbülés létjogosultságot ad a nyakkendőnek? 
Nem."

"Minden őrült azt hiszi magáról, hogy normális."
Paulo Coelho, Veronika meg akar halni


----------



## KovacsUr (2011 Június 13)

1


----------



## KovacsUr (2011 Június 13)

2


----------



## KovacsUr (2011 Június 13)

3


----------



## KovacsUr (2011 Június 13)

4


----------



## KovacsUr (2011 Június 13)

5


----------



## KovacsUr (2011 Június 13)

6


----------



## KovacsUr (2011 Június 13)

7


----------



## KovacsUr (2011 Június 13)

8


----------



## KovacsUr (2011 Június 13)

9


----------



## KovacsUr (2011 Június 13)

10


----------



## KovacsUr (2011 Június 13)

11


----------



## KovacsUr (2011 Június 13)

12


----------



## KovacsUr (2011 Június 13)

13


----------



## KovacsUr (2011 Június 13)

14


----------



## KovacsUr (2011 Június 13)

15


----------



## KovacsUr (2011 Június 13)

16


----------



## KovacsUr (2011 Június 13)

17


----------



## zibidam (2011 Június 13)

*egy*

egy


----------



## zibidam (2011 Június 13)

kettő


----------



## KovacsUr (2011 Június 13)

18


----------



## zibidam (2011 Június 13)

három


----------



## zibidam (2011 Június 13)

négy


----------



## zibidam (2011 Június 13)

öt


----------



## zibidam (2011 Június 13)

hat


----------



## zibidam (2011 Június 13)

hét


----------



## KovacsUr (2011 Június 13)

19


----------



## zibidam (2011 Június 13)

nyolc


----------



## KovacsUr (2011 Június 13)

200000


----------



## zibidam (2011 Június 13)

kilenc


----------



## zibidam (2011 Június 13)

tíz


----------



## zibidam (2011 Június 13)

mégegy


----------



## zibidam (2011 Június 13)

mégkettő


----------



## zibidam (2011 Június 13)

még3


----------



## zibidam (2011 Június 13)

még4


----------



## zibidam (2011 Június 13)

még5


----------



## zsomicica (2011 Június 13)

Gyorsan össze kellene szednem 20 hozzászólást


----------



## zsomicica (2011 Június 13)

Úgyhogy ezúton is üdvözlök mindenkit egerből


----------



## zsomicica (2011 Június 13)

nagyon tetszetős az oldal


----------



## zsomicica (2011 Június 13)

remélem lesz benne öröm és találok megfelelő olvasnivalókat érdekességeket


----------



## zsomicica (2011 Június 13)

bár ez a 20 hozzászólásos dolog elég furi


----------



## zsomicica (2011 Június 13)

na valami érdekesebbet:
Mindegy, hogy Suzuki-t vagy Ferrari-t kapsz karácsonyra mindegyik a te autód lesz.


----------



## zsomicica (2011 Június 13)

Gyakori, hogy az emberek azzal próbálják védelmezni az előítéleteiket, hogy ösztönöknek nevezik őket.


----------



## zsomicica (2011 Június 13)

Álmaink valóra váltásához az első lépés az, ha felébredünk.


----------



## zsomicica (2011 Június 13)

A bank egy olyan hely, ahol pénzt adnak kölcsön, ha bizonyítod, hogy nincs rá szükséged.


----------



## zsomicica (2011 Június 13)

Nem kell visszafizetnem a bank kölcsönömet. Azt írták, ez az utolsó felszólítás...N.T.


----------



## zsomicica (2011 Június 13)

Az nevet, aki először üt. - Rejtő Jenő


----------



## zsomicica (2011 Június 13)

A kardhal megy először, a reményhal meg utoljára!


----------



## zsomicica (2011 Június 13)

Ha valaki teljesen őszinte, kénytelen bevallani, hogy nem az!


----------



## zsomicica (2011 Június 13)

A legsárgább madár a citrom héja ..


----------



## zsomicica (2011 Június 13)

A férfiak nem tudják milyenek a nők, mert folyton azon elmélkednek, milyennek is kellene lenniük.


----------



## zsomicica (2011 Június 13)

Az élet olyan, mint a WC-papír. Minél közelebb érsz a végéhez, annál gyorsabban fogy.


----------



## Bonczy (2011 Június 13)

Egy ember elmegy az orvoshoz, és elpanaszolja, hogy egész éjjel nyitott szájjal alszik. Az orvos megvizsgálja, majd így szól:
- Kérem, magának az a baja, hogy szűk az arcbőre. Ha a szemét behunyja, a szája kinyílik.


----------



## zsomicica (2011 Június 13)

Bölcsesség az, mikor szép szavakkal magyarázunk olyasmit, aminek nincs rendszere


----------



## zsomicica (2011 Június 13)

A munka nemesít, de a szocializmusban nincs szükség nemesekre!


----------



## zsomicica (2011 Június 13)

Az életem egy film, amelynek nem túl jó a szereposztása és ráadásul a sztoriját sem értem.


----------



## zsomicica (2011 Június 13)

És akkor köszönöm szépen a figyelmet, további jó szórakozást mindenkinek


----------



## Bonczy (2011 Június 13)

*[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Amit filmek nélkül sohasem tudnál meg...[/FONT]*
Azt a bombaszerkezetet, amit készítője egy hónapig bonyolított, bárki megérti a robbanásig hátralévő 8 másodperc alatt.


----------



## Bonczy (2011 Június 13)

Nem kell aggódni, a smink SOHA nem kenődik el. Még búvárkodás közben sem.


----------



## Bonczy (2011 Június 13)

Szintén nem árt semmi a világon a frizurának, de az estélyi ruhának sem.


----------



## Bonczy (2011 Június 13)

Minden telefonszám "555"-tel kezdődik.


----------



## Bonczy (2011 Június 13)

Étteremben, bárban, taxi kifizetésénél nyúlj a zsebedbe, az első kezedbe akadó papírpénz pontosan a számla értékét fedezi.


----------



## Bonczy (2011 Június 13)

Ha a gyertyát magasabbra emeled, tízszer erősebben világít.


----------



## Bonczy (2011 Június 13)

A kormánykereket MINDIG mozgatni kell jobbra-balra, még egyenes úton is.


----------



## Bonczy (2011 Június 13)

Minden épület főbejárata előtt van egy szabad parkolóhely.


----------



## Bonczy (2011 Június 13)

Bárhol állsz meg autóval, meg fognak büntetni tilosban parkolásért.


----------



## Bonczy (2011 Június 13)

A szélvédőn hagyott büntetőcédulát szét kell tépni.


----------



## Bonczy (2011 Június 13)

A polgármestert kizárólag az elnök várható látogatása izgatja, a közelgő szökőár és a városban dühöngő szörnyeteg nem érdekli.


----------



## Bonczy (2011 Június 13)

Ha egy nagy üvegtáblát visznek, valaki nemsokára át fog esni rajta.


----------



## Bonczy (2011 Június 13)

Telefonbeszélgetés elején és végén sohasem köszönünk.


----------



## Bonczy (2011 Június 13)

Ha esetleg úgy döntenél, hogy táncolni kezdesz az utcán, mindenki tudni fogja a lépéseket.


----------



## Bonczy (2011 Június 13)

Egy gyenge nő számára éjféltájban nincsen csalogatóbb dolog, mint egy kriptából hallatszó hörgés.


----------



## Bonczy (2011 Június 13)

Ha autóstoppost veszel fel: a rongyos öregemberről kiderül, hogy lecsúszott  tudós, a rokonszenves úr pszichopata kéjgyilkos, a kedves fiatalember vámpír, a csinos lánynak pedig négy nagydarab tettestársa vár a bokor mögött, vagy a következő benzinkútnál.


----------



## Bonczy (2011 Június 13)

további jó szórakozást ;-)


----------



## laller86 (2011 Június 13)

Kedves Tagok!

Nagyon köszönöm a fórumot, jó kis beszélgetés van itt.

Köszönet Dórinak, hogy ebbe az oldalba regisztráltam.


----------



## laller86 (2011 Június 13)

Nagyon köszi mindent, jó az oldal! :d


----------



## laller86 (2011 Június 13)

Ez mire jó? Mondjátok meg?


----------



## Sziderit (2011 Június 13)

hello


----------



## laller86 (2011 Június 13)

Köszi ezt a jó lehetőséget! Nagyon jó, hogy begyűjthetjük!


----------



## Sziderit (2011 Június 13)

sziasztok


----------



## ralgob (2011 Június 13)

Egy, megérett a meggy


----------



## ralgob (2011 Június 13)

Kettő, csipkebokor vessző


----------



## ralgob (2011 Június 13)

Három, várom a párom


----------



## ralgob (2011 Június 13)

Négy, észnél légy


----------



## ralgob (2011 Június 13)

5


----------



## ralgob (2011 Június 13)

6


----------



## ralgob (2011 Június 13)

7


----------



## ralgob (2011 Június 13)

8


----------



## ralgob (2011 Június 13)

9


----------



## ralgob (2011 Június 13)

10


----------



## ralgob (2011 Június 13)

11


----------



## ralgob (2011 Június 13)

12


----------



## ralgob (2011 Június 13)

13


----------



## ralgob (2011 Június 13)

14


----------



## ralgob (2011 Június 13)

15


----------



## Kalo (2011 Június 13)

1


----------



## Kalo (2011 Június 13)

2


----------



## ralgob (2011 Június 13)

16


----------



## Kalo (2011 Június 13)

3


----------



## Kalo (2011 Június 13)

4


----------



## Kalo (2011 Június 13)

5


----------



## ralgob (2011 Június 13)

17


----------



## ralgob (2011 Június 13)

18


----------



## Kalo (2011 Június 13)

6


----------



## ralgob (2011 Június 13)

19


----------



## Kalo (2011 Június 13)

7


----------



## ralgob (2011 Június 13)

20


----------



## Kalo (2011 Június 13)

8


----------



## Kalo (2011 Június 13)

9


----------



## Kalo (2011 Június 13)

10


----------



## Kalo (2011 Június 13)

11


----------



## Kalo (2011 Június 13)

12


----------



## Kalo (2011 Június 13)

13


----------



## Kalo (2011 Június 13)

14


----------



## Kalo (2011 Június 13)

15


----------



## Kalo (2011 Június 13)

16


----------



## Kalo (2011 Június 13)

17


----------



## Kalo (2011 Június 13)

18


----------



## Kalo (2011 Június 13)

19


----------



## Kalo (2011 Június 13)

20


----------



## laller86 (2011 Június 14)

def


konyal111 írta:


> abc


----------



## laller86 (2011 Június 14)

icq


laller86 írta:


> def


----------



## laller86 (2011 Június 14)

icq számom ottan van.


----------



## laller86 (2011 Június 14)

icq számom nem ismeretlen. :d


----------



## laller86 (2011 Június 14)

48 óra


----------



## laller86 (2011 Június 14)

köszike, ez jól jött.


----------



## laller86 (2011 Június 14)

számolok: 1


----------



## laller86 (2011 Június 14)

Számolok: 2


----------



## laller86 (2011 Június 14)

Számolok: 3


----------



## laller86 (2011 Június 14)

Számolok, és számolok.


laller86 írta:


> Számolok: 3


----------



## laller86 (2011 Június 14)

Tudja valaki mi a képernyőolvasó?


laller86 írta:


> Számolok, és számolok.


----------



## laller86 (2011 Június 14)

Én tudom, mert nem látok. Ha valaki meg akarja ismerni, szóljon, a következő üzenetben írok kettőt.


laller86 írta:


> Tudja valaki mi a képernyőolvasó?


----------



## Zsofia94 (2011 Június 14)

Akkor itt az 1.


----------



## Zsofia94 (2011 Június 14)

2.


----------



## Zsofia94 (2011 Június 14)

3.


----------



## Zsofia94 (2011 Június 14)

4.


----------



## Zsofia94 (2011 Június 14)

5.


----------



## Zsofia94 (2011 Június 14)

6.


----------



## Zsofia94 (2011 Június 14)

7.


----------



## Zsofia94 (2011 Június 14)

8.


----------



## Zsofia94 (2011 Június 14)

9.


----------



## Zsofia94 (2011 Június 14)

10.


----------



## Zsofia94 (2011 Június 14)

11.


----------



## Zsofia94 (2011 Június 14)

12.


----------



## Zsofia94 (2011 Június 14)

13.


----------



## Zsofia94 (2011 Június 14)

14.


----------



## Zsofia94 (2011 Június 14)

15.


----------



## Zsofia94 (2011 Június 14)

16.


----------



## Zsofia94 (2011 Június 14)

17.


----------



## Zsofia94 (2011 Június 14)

18.


----------



## Zsofia94 (2011 Június 14)

19.


----------



## Zsofia94 (2011 Június 14)

20.


----------



## Zsofia94 (2011 Június 14)

legyen egy 21. is, mert még mindig nem sikerül letölteni..


----------



## fhviki (2011 Június 14)

mi is csináltunk hittantábort lovagi-krisztusi erényekkel.....Ha vkit érdekel, írjon ide.

Viki


----------



## fhviki (2011 Június 14)

lkjgkjdghdh


----------



## fhviki (2011 Június 14)

bocsánat, de elszállt a 20ból 10 hozzászólásom, most itt egy kicsit nyomulok, sietek, megígérem )))


----------



## fhviki (2011 Június 14)

sdfhgsdzh


----------



## fhviki (2011 Június 14)




----------



## fhviki (2011 Június 14)

nur 8


----------



## fhviki (2011 Június 14)

az oldalon látható Camus-idézet nagyon jó! Tanítványaimnak rendszeresen ezt adom


----------



## fhviki (2011 Június 14)

nur6


----------



## fhviki (2011 Június 14)

öt..
.
.
.
.


----------



## fhviki (2011 Június 14)

vier


----------



## fhviki (2011 Június 14)

3


----------



## fhviki (2011 Június 14)

2


----------



## fhviki (2011 Június 14)

egy


----------



## fhviki (2011 Június 14)

és most?


----------



## fhviki (2011 Június 14)

köszi a türelmet!


----------



## _quasar_ (2011 Június 14)

1


----------



## _quasar_ (2011 Június 14)

2


----------



## _quasar_ (2011 Június 14)

3


----------



## _quasar_ (2011 Június 14)

4


----------



## _quasar_ (2011 Június 14)

5


----------



## _quasar_ (2011 Június 14)

6


----------



## _quasar_ (2011 Június 14)

7


----------



## _quasar_ (2011 Június 14)

8


----------



## _quasar_ (2011 Június 14)

9


----------



## _quasar_ (2011 Június 14)

10


----------



## _quasar_ (2011 Június 14)

11


----------



## _quasar_ (2011 Június 14)

12


----------



## _quasar_ (2011 Június 14)

13


----------



## _quasar_ (2011 Június 14)

14


----------



## _quasar_ (2011 Június 14)

15


----------



## _quasar_ (2011 Június 14)

16


----------



## _quasar_ (2011 Június 14)

17


----------



## _quasar_ (2011 Június 14)

18


----------



## _quasar_ (2011 Június 14)

19


----------



## _quasar_ (2011 Június 14)

20


----------



## ewfuns (2011 Június 14)

Tök jó, hogy van egy ilyen lehetőség. Nagyon gyorsan kell a 20 hsz, úgyhogy össze-vissza irogatok majd. Előre is elnézést mindenkitől!


----------



## ewfuns (2011 Június 14)

De látom, megoldható ez számolással is, szóval, akkor én is számolok. 
1.


----------



## ewfuns (2011 Június 14)

2.


----------



## ewfuns (2011 Június 14)

3


----------



## ewfuns (2011 Június 14)

4


----------



## ewfuns (2011 Június 14)

5


----------



## ewfuns (2011 Június 14)

6


----------



## ewfuns (2011 Június 14)

7


----------



## ewfuns (2011 Június 14)

8


----------



## ewfuns (2011 Június 14)

9


----------



## ewfuns (2011 Június 14)

10


----------



## ewfuns (2011 Június 14)

11


----------



## ewfuns (2011 Június 14)

12


----------



## ewfuns (2011 Június 14)

13


----------



## ewfuns (2011 Június 14)

14


----------



## ewfuns (2011 Június 14)

15


----------



## ewfuns (2011 Június 14)

16


----------



## ewfuns (2011 Június 14)

17


----------



## ewfuns (2011 Június 14)

18


----------



## ewfuns (2011 Június 14)

Elvileg most meglesz a 20. Köszönöm a türelmet!


----------



## ewfuns (2011 Június 14)

Nem nagyon enged még semmit sem csinálni...


----------



## judikne (2011 Június 14)

1valaky írta:


> szuper vagykiss


----------



## judikne (2011 Június 14)

szia


----------



## judikne (2011 Június 14)

2


----------



## judikne (2011 Június 14)

szi


----------



## kekedzso (2011 Június 14)

hali mindenki


----------



## kekedzso (2011 Június 14)

látom mindenki nagyon aktív ilyenkor


----------



## kekedzso (2011 Június 14)

bonjour!


----------



## kismókus7 (2011 Június 14)

Sziasztok.

Meg kell lennie a 20 hozzászólásnak, hogy bármit is tudjak csinálni, úgyhogy itt van(nak).

#1


----------



## kismókus7 (2011 Június 14)

#2


----------



## kismókus7 (2011 Június 14)

#3


----------



## kismókus7 (2011 Június 14)

#4


----------



## kismókus7 (2011 Június 14)

#5


----------



## kismókus7 (2011 Június 14)

#6


----------



## kismókus7 (2011 Június 14)

#7


----------



## kismókus7 (2011 Június 14)

#8


----------



## kismókus7 (2011 Június 14)

#9


----------



## kismókus7 (2011 Június 14)

#10


----------



## kismókus7 (2011 Június 14)

#11


----------



## kismókus7 (2011 Június 14)

#12


----------



## kismókus7 (2011 Június 14)

#13


----------



## kismókus7 (2011 Június 14)

#14


----------



## kismókus7 (2011 Június 14)

#15


----------



## kismókus7 (2011 Június 14)

#16


----------



## kismókus7 (2011 Június 14)

#17


----------



## kismókus7 (2011 Június 14)

#18


----------



## kismókus7 (2011 Június 14)

#19


----------



## kismókus7 (2011 Június 14)

és az utolsó, #20.


----------



## Ájrin9 (2011 Június 14)

Hát akkor a 20-hoz én is beköszönök. 
Szép jó napot mindenkinek!


----------



## MarkWindl (2011 Június 14)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg



Köszönök, írtam, köszöntem!
M.


----------



## Prolee (2011 Június 14)

Egy újabb pont a 20-hoz.


----------



## MarkWindl (2011 Június 14)

Igen még 1


----------



## MarkWindl (2011 Június 14)

Meg még 1


----------



## MarkWindl (2011 Június 14)

Meg még


----------



## MarkWindl (2011 Június 14)

Meg


----------



## MarkWindl (2011 Június 14)

Meg még 1!


----------



## MarkWindl (2011 Június 14)

Meg még még még 1


----------



## MarkWindl (2011 Június 14)

És még 1


----------



## MarkWindl (2011 Június 14)

És még


----------



## MarkWindl (2011 Június 14)

Még több


----------



## MarkWindl (2011 Június 14)

Még 10


----------



## MarkWindl (2011 Június 14)

Még9


----------



## MarkWindl (2011 Június 14)

Még8


----------



## tormak (2011 Június 14)

huszonegy


----------



## MarkWindl (2011 Június 14)

Még7


----------



## tormak (2011 Június 14)

21


----------



## MarkWindl (2011 Június 14)

Még 6


----------



## tormak (2011 Június 14)

huszonkettő


----------



## MarkWindl (2011 Június 14)

még 5


----------



## MarkWindl (2011 Június 14)

Még4


----------



## MarkWindl (2011 Június 14)

Még 3


----------



## MarkWindl (2011 Június 14)

Még2


----------



## MarkWindl (2011 Június 14)

Még1


----------



## MarkWindl (2011 Június 14)

Még0


----------



## 19Niki. (2011 Június 14)

Sziasztok csak 20 hozzászólás kell


----------



## 19Niki. (2011 Június 14)

2


----------



## 19Niki. (2011 Június 14)

basszus kell várni 20 másodpercet


----------



## 19Niki. (2011 Június 14)

4


----------



## 19Niki. (2011 Június 14)

5


----------



## 19Niki. (2011 Június 14)

6


----------



## 19Niki. (2011 Június 14)

7


----------



## 19Niki. (2011 Június 14)

8


----------



## 19Niki. (2011 Június 14)

9


----------



## 19Niki. (2011 Június 14)

10


----------



## 19Niki. (2011 Június 14)

11


----------



## 19Niki. (2011 Június 14)

12


----------



## 19Niki. (2011 Június 14)

13


----------



## 19Niki. (2011 Június 14)

14


----------



## 19Niki. (2011 Június 14)

15


----------



## 19Niki. (2011 Június 14)

16


----------



## 19Niki. (2011 Június 14)

17


----------



## 19Niki. (2011 Június 14)

18


----------



## 19Niki. (2011 Június 14)

19


----------



## 19Niki. (2011 Június 14)

20


----------



## 19Niki. (2011 Június 14)

fghjklé


----------



## artnatbs (2011 Június 14)

Üdvözlök mindenkit ! Nem tudom miről irjak igy hirtelen.


----------



## somethin' (2011 Június 14)

:d


----------



## somethin' (2011 Június 14)

19


----------



## somethin' (2011 Június 14)

18


----------



## somethin' (2011 Június 14)

17


----------



## somethin' (2011 Június 14)

16


----------



## somethin' (2011 Június 14)

15


----------



## somethin' (2011 Június 14)

14


----------



## somethin' (2011 Június 14)

13


----------



## somethin' (2011 Június 14)

12


----------



## somethin' (2011 Június 14)

11


----------



## somethin' (2011 Június 14)

10


----------



## somethin' (2011 Június 14)

9


----------



## somethin' (2011 Június 14)

8


----------



## somethin' (2011 Június 14)

7


----------



## somethin' (2011 Június 14)

6


----------



## somethin' (2011 Június 14)

5


----------



## somethin' (2011 Június 14)

4


----------



## somethin' (2011 Június 14)

3


----------



## somethin' (2011 Június 14)

2


----------



## somethin' (2011 Június 14)

1


----------



## forpet (2011 Június 14)

**

Szép Napot Mindenkinek!


----------



## forpet (2011 Június 14)

*1*

1


----------



## gombolyag (2011 Június 14)

Helló Mindenki! Üdv Hatvanból. Először


----------



## forpet (2011 Június 14)

*2*

2


----------



## forpet (2011 Június 14)

2


----------



## forpet (2011 Június 14)

4


----------



## forpet (2011 Június 14)

5


----------



## forpet (2011 Június 14)

6


----------



## forpet (2011 Június 14)

7


----------



## gombolyag (2011 Június 14)

2


----------



## forpet (2011 Június 14)

8


----------



## forpet (2011 Június 14)

9


----------



## gombolyag (2011 Június 14)

3


----------



## forpet (2011 Június 14)

10


----------



## forpet (2011 Június 14)

11


----------



## gombolyag (2011 Június 14)

Helló forpet, gyorsan számolsz


----------



## forpet (2011 Június 14)

12


----------



## gombolyag (2011 Június 14)

5


----------



## forpet (2011 Június 14)

13


----------



## gombolyag (2011 Június 14)

6


----------



## forpet (2011 Június 14)

14


----------



## forpet (2011 Június 14)

15


----------



## gombolyag (2011 Június 14)

7


----------



## forpet (2011 Június 14)

16


----------



## gombolyag (2011 Június 14)

8


----------



## forpet (2011 Június 14)

17


----------



## gombolyag (2011 Június 14)

9


----------



## forpet (2011 Június 14)

18


----------



## gombolyag (2011 Június 14)

10


----------



## forpet (2011 Június 14)

19


----------



## gombolyag (2011 Június 14)

11


----------



## forpet (2011 Június 14)

20


----------



## gombolyag (2011 Június 14)

12


----------



## gombolyag (2011 Június 14)

13


----------



## gombolyag (2011 Június 14)

14


----------



## gombolyag (2011 Június 14)

15


----------



## gombolyag (2011 Június 14)

16


----------



## gombolyag (2011 Június 14)

17


----------



## gombolyag (2011 Június 14)

18


----------



## gombolyag (2011 Június 14)

19


----------



## gombolyag (2011 Június 14)

20


----------



## rinderr (2011 Június 14)

*Sziaszok*

Új tag vagyok így beköszönök!


----------



## rinderr (2011 Június 14)

1


----------



## rinderr (2011 Június 14)

2


----------



## rinderr (2011 Június 14)

3


----------



## rinderr (2011 Június 14)

4


----------



## rinderr (2011 Június 14)

5


----------



## rinderr (2011 Június 14)

6


----------



## rinderr (2011 Június 14)

7


----------



## rinderr (2011 Június 14)

8


----------



## rinderr (2011 Június 14)

9


----------



## rinderr (2011 Június 14)

10


----------



## rinderr (2011 Június 14)

11


----------



## rinderr (2011 Június 14)

12


----------



## rinderr (2011 Június 14)

13


----------



## rinderr (2011 Június 14)

14


----------



## rinderr (2011 Június 14)

15


----------



## rinderr (2011 Június 14)

16


----------



## rinderr (2011 Június 14)

17


----------



## rinderr (2011 Június 14)

18


----------



## rinderr (2011 Június 14)

19


----------



## rinderr (2011 Június 14)

20!!!!!:d


----------



## rinderr (2011 Június 14)

Ez egy nagyon jóóó ötlet volt!!!


----------



## Zita98 (2011 Június 14)

:d


----------



## panonpaja (2011 Június 14)

6


----------



## panonpaja (2011 Június 14)

7


----------



## panonpaja (2011 Június 14)

8


----------



## panonpaja (2011 Június 14)

8888888


----------



## panonpaja (2011 Június 14)

999999999


----------



## szempont (2011 Június 14)

Anyóka, köszönünk minden jó tanácsot!


----------



## panonpaja (2011 Június 14)

10101010101010


----------



## panonpaja (2011 Június 14)

11111111


----------



## panonpaja (2011 Június 14)

12 12


----------



## panonpaja (2011 Június 14)

14


----------



## panonpaja (2011 Június 14)

15


----------



## panonpaja (2011 Június 14)

16


----------



## panonpaja (2011 Június 14)

17


----------



## panonpaja (2011 Június 14)

18


----------



## panonpaja (2011 Június 14)

19


----------



## panonpaja (2011 Június 14)

20


----------



## Zita98 (2011 Június 14)

:d


----------



## panonpaja (2011 Június 14)

...........


----------



## gpeeter (2011 Június 14)

[HIDE]gpeeter[/HIDE]


----------



## d.jozsi1 (2011 Június 14)

*Köszi*

Köszi ezt a jó lehetőséget!


----------



## Dönci62 (2011 Június 14)

1.


----------



## Dönci62 (2011 Június 14)

2


----------



## Dönci62 (2011 Június 14)

3


----------



## Dönci62 (2011 Június 14)

4


----------



## Dönci62 (2011 Június 14)

5


----------



## Dönci62 (2011 Június 14)

6


----------



## Dönci62 (2011 Június 14)

7


----------



## Dönci62 (2011 Június 14)

8


----------



## Dönci62 (2011 Június 14)

9


----------



## [email protected] (2011 Június 14)

1


----------



## Dönci62 (2011 Június 14)

10


----------



## [email protected] (2011 Június 14)

2


----------



## [email protected] (2011 Június 14)

3


----------



## Dönci62 (2011 Június 14)

11


----------



## Dönci62 (2011 Június 14)

12


----------



## [email protected] (2011 Június 14)

4


----------



## Dönci62 (2011 Június 14)

13


----------



## [email protected] (2011 Június 14)

5


----------



## Dönci62 (2011 Június 14)

14


----------



## [email protected] (2011 Június 14)

6


----------



## Dönci62 (2011 Június 14)

15


----------



## [email protected] (2011 Június 14)

7


----------



## Dönci62 (2011 Június 14)

16


----------



## [email protected] (2011 Június 14)

8


----------



## Dönci62 (2011 Június 14)

17


----------



## [email protected] (2011 Június 14)

9


----------



## [email protected] (2011 Június 14)

[hide] 
10
[/hide]


----------



## Dönci62 (2011 Június 14)

18


----------



## [email protected] (2011 Június 14)

11


----------



## Dönci62 (2011 Június 14)

19


----------



## Dönci62 (2011 Június 14)

20


----------



## Dönci62 (2011 Június 14)

20+1


----------



## korvax (2011 Június 14)

Akkor kezdjük, gyűjtsük össze a 20 hozzászólást!


----------



## IRO21 (2011 Június 14)

1.


----------



## korvax (2011 Június 14)

Igyekeznem kell, mert mennem kell dolgozni éjszakára!


----------



## IRO21 (2011 Június 14)

2


----------



## IRO21 (2011 Június 14)

3


----------



## IRO21 (2011 Június 14)

4


----------



## korvax (2011 Június 14)

A munkahelyemen ki tudom nyomtatni


----------



## IRO21 (2011 Június 14)

5


----------



## korvax (2011 Június 14)

Valamiért nagyon lassan töltődik az oldal...


----------



## IRO21 (2011 Június 14)

6


----------



## korvax (2011 Június 14)

Na, még 11..


----------



## IRO21 (2011 Június 14)

7


----------



## IRO21 (2011 Június 14)

8


----------



## korvax (2011 Június 14)

10


----------



## IRO21 (2011 Június 14)

9


----------



## korvax (2011 Június 14)

Már csak 9


----------



## korvax (2011 Június 14)

8


----------



## korvax (2011 Június 14)

Még 7


----------



## korvax (2011 Június 14)

6


----------



## korvax (2011 Június 14)

5


----------



## korvax (2011 Június 14)

4


----------



## korvax (2011 Június 14)

3


----------



## korvax (2011 Június 14)

2


----------



## korvax (2011 Június 14)

És megvan a 20.


----------



## IRO21 (2011 Június 14)

10


----------



## IRO21 (2011 Június 14)

11


----------



## IRO21 (2011 Június 14)

12


----------



## IRO21 (2011 Június 14)

13


----------



## IRO21 (2011 Június 14)

14


----------



## IRO21 (2011 Június 14)

15


----------



## IRO21 (2011 Június 14)

16


----------



## IRO21 (2011 Június 14)

17


----------



## IRO21 (2011 Június 14)

18


----------



## IRO21 (2011 Június 14)

19


----------



## IRO21 (2011 Június 14)

20


----------



## IRO21 (2011 Június 14)

21?


----------



## djtenx (2011 Június 14)

Üdvözlet!


----------



## djtenx (2011 Június 14)

2


----------



## djtenx (2011 Június 14)

3


----------



## djtenx (2011 Június 14)

4


----------



## djtenx (2011 Június 14)

5


----------



## djtenx (2011 Június 14)

6


----------



## djtenx (2011 Június 14)

7


----------



## djtenx (2011 Június 14)

8


----------



## djtenx (2011 Június 14)

9


----------



## djtenx (2011 Június 14)

10


----------



## djtenx (2011 Június 14)

11


----------



## djtenx (2011 Június 14)

12


----------



## djtenx (2011 Június 14)

13


----------



## djtenx (2011 Június 14)

14


----------



## djtenx (2011 Június 14)

15


----------



## djtenx (2011 Június 14)

16


----------



## djtenx (2011 Június 14)

17


----------



## djtenx (2011 Június 14)

18


----------



## djtenx (2011 Június 14)

19


----------



## djtenx (2011 Június 14)

20


----------



## acyan (2011 Június 14)

köszi a lehetőséget


----------



## acyan (2011 Június 14)

és üdv minden tagnak


----------



## acyan (2011 Június 14)

és jo szorakozast hozzá


----------



## acyan (2011 Június 14)

ez olyan, mint egy teleregény


----------



## acyan (2011 Június 14)

folytatásokban készül


----------



## acyan (2011 Június 14)

és egyszer csak


----------



## acyan (2011 Június 14)

vesz egy kanyart


----------



## acyan (2011 Június 14)

és egész


----------



## acyan (2011 Június 14)

máshol ér véget


----------



## acyan (2011 Június 14)

mint ahol számítanál rá


----------



## acyan (2011 Június 14)

de ha túl sokat


----------



## acyan (2011 Június 14)

vársz tőle


----------



## acyan (2011 Június 14)

csalódni fogsz


----------



## acyan (2011 Június 14)

mégis csak egy teleregény....


----------



## acyan (2011 Június 14)

szoval


----------



## acyan (2011 Június 14)

ennyi


----------



## kiskuty (2011 Június 14)

sziasztok


----------



## Joodi (2011 Június 14)

Hali!


----------



## Joodi (2011 Június 14)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Joodi (2011 Június 14)

Hi All!


----------



## Joodi (2011 Június 14)

Van ennek értelme?


----------



## Joodi (2011 Június 14)

Csak 1 dal kéne nekem...


----------



## Joodi (2011 Június 14)

Hello


----------



## Joodi (2011 Június 14)

Csao


----------



## Joodi (2011 Június 14)

Ciao


----------



## Joodi (2011 Június 14)

20 mp... jól ki van ez itt találva


----------



## Joodi (2011 Június 14)

és ez még csak a tizedik


----------



## Joodi (2011 Június 14)

11 szer is Hellóóó


----------



## Joodi (2011 Június 14)

Hello hello hello


----------



## Joodi (2011 Június 14)

újra itt vagyok...


----------



## Joodi (2011 Június 14)

és azt hiszem itt is maradok...


----------



## Joodi (2011 Június 14)

hiszed vagy sem


----------



## Joodi (2011 Június 14)

én a régi vagyok!


----------



## Joodi (2011 Június 14)

tévedésből jöttem a földre és


----------



## Joodi (2011 Június 14)

és kéne a 20 hozzászólás


----------



## Joodi (2011 Június 14)

Good bye


----------



## Joodi (2011 Június 14)

Hali


----------



## Joodi (2011 Június 14)

Szia


----------



## Joodi (2011 Június 14)

*Hali*

Szia


----------



## Joodi (2011 Június 14)

*Hali*

Helo


----------



## Joodi (2011 Június 14)

*Mit is mondhatnék*

Már itt reszelek ezen a 20 hozzászóláson és még már a 24.-nél tartok és még mindig nem tudom azt egy nyomorult dalt letölteni amire szükségem lenne... ((


----------



## HTLoader (2011 Június 14)

talán 15?


----------



## cincinatus (2011 Június 14)

Sziasztok!


----------



## HTLoader (2011 Június 14)

16. persze nem az a cél, hogy "csak" 20 hozzászólás legyen, de jobb érzés először taggá válni...


----------



## izar (2011 Június 14)

A világ legrövidebb könyvei: 
1.*Robinson Crusoe*[FONT=&quot]: A gruppenszexről[/FONT]


----------



## izar (2011 Június 14)

2. *Uhrin Benedek*[FONT=&quot]: Grammyközelben[/FONT]


----------



## izar (2011 Június 14)

3. *Gheorghe Funar*[FONT=&quot]: Igazságot Magyarországnak!

[/FONT]


----------



## izar (2011 Június 14)

4. *Rómeó és Júlia*[FONT=&quot]: A sikeres párkapcsolat titkai

[/FONT]


----------



## izar (2011 Június 14)

5. *Gyözike*[FONT=&quot]: A kommunikáció alapjai

[/FONT]


----------



## izar (2011 Június 14)

6. *Calcuttai Teréz anya*[FONT=&quot]: Ne féljünk az anális szextől!

[/FONT]


----------



## izar (2011 Június 14)

7. *Knézy Jenő*[FONT=&quot]: Magyar köszöntés-tár

[/FONT]


----------



## izar (2011 Június 14)

8. *Bp. V. ker. Önkormányzat*[FONT=&quot]: Térkép az ingyenes parkolási zónákról[/FONT]


----------



## izar (2011 Június 14)

9. *Anettka*[FONT=&quot]: Hogy lehet egy nő egyszerre szép és okos?

[/FONT]


----------



## izar (2011 Június 14)

10. *A magyar optimizmus ezer éve…*[FONT=&quot]

[/FONT]


----------



## izar (2011 Június 14)

11. *Dalai láma*[FONT=&quot]: Egyszer élünk

[/FONT]


----------



## izar (2011 Június 14)

12. *Demszky Gábor*[FONT=&quot]: Harcom egy tiszta és élhető városért[/FONT]


----------



## izar (2011 Június 14)

13. *Woody Allen*[FONT=&quot]: Trend a szemüvegiparban[/FONT]


----------



## izar (2011 Június 14)

14. *A német humor 1000 éve*[FONT=&quot]

[/FONT]


----------



## izar (2011 Június 14)

15. *Nagy Britannia legjobb ételei*


----------



## izar (2011 Június 14)

16. *Haladást elérő kormányfők a történelemben*[FONT=&quot]

[/FONT]


----------



## izar (2011 Június 14)

17. *A franciákat szerető országok*[FONT=&quot]

[/FONT]


----------



## izar (2011 Június 14)

18. *Fidel Castro*[FONT=&quot]: Emberi jogok

[/FONT]


----------



## izar (2011 Június 14)

19. *Etióp világuralmi tervek*[FONT=&quot]

[/FONT]


----------



## izar (2011 Június 14)

és végül: *Teljesített választási ígéretek, i.e. 487-től napjainkig*[FONT=&quot]

[/FONT]


----------



## osztraksajt (2011 Június 15)

Vicces beszólások:
A dohányzókészletedből már megint csak a pofádat hoztad el..


----------



## osztraksajt (2011 Június 15)

Vicces beszólások:
Akkora paraszt, hogy az óvodában 10 deka töpörtyű volt a jele.


----------



## osztraksajt (2011 Június 15)

Vicces beszólások:
Akkora paraszt, hogy szédül a betonon.


----------



## osztraksajt (2011 Június 15)

Vicces beszólások:
Belekeveredett, mint sün a rágógumiba.


----------



## osztraksajt (2011 Június 15)

Vicces beszólások:
Csak a kezdök szörföznek a világhálón, Én cirkálok.


----------



## osztraksajt (2011 Június 15)

Vicces beszólások:
Elkápráztattál, mint vak macskát az autóreflektor.


----------



## osztraksajt (2011 Június 15)

Vicces beszólások:
Ez az egyed Taigetosz pozitiv.


----------



## osztraksajt (2011 Június 15)

Vicces beszólások:
Felruglak, hogy a jövőévi hóval esel le.


----------



## osztraksajt (2011 Június 15)

Vicces beszólások:
Gyenge vagy, mint Quasimodó hátúszásban.


----------



## osztraksajt (2011 Június 15)

Vicces beszólások:
Ha a butaságát forgó mozgássá lehetne átalakítani, bezárhatnák Paksot.


----------



## osztraksajt (2011 Június 15)

Vicces beszólások:
Ha ilyen fejem lenne, eladnám a MÁVnak, vasúti ütközőnek!


----------



## osztraksajt (2011 Június 15)

Vicces beszólások:
Kevés vagy, mint erdőtűzhöz a vizipisztoly.


----------



## osztraksajt (2011 Június 15)

Vicces beszólások:
Kiszúrom a szemed, eltöröm a lábad, aztán mehetsz amerre látsz!


----------



## osztraksajt (2011 Június 15)

Vicces beszólások:
Lefejellek, mint hableány a korallzátonyt.


----------



## osztraksajt (2011 Június 15)

Vicces beszólások:
Lenyomta, mint Süsü a cölöpöt.


----------



## osztraksajt (2011 Június 15)

Vicces beszólások:
Mi? Nem tetszik ez a sor? Hívja a 06-80-NA-ÉS-AKKOR-MI-VAN ingyenes számot...


----------



## osztraksajt (2011 Június 15)

Vicces beszólások:
Néha igazán kíváncsi lennék, hogy csinálják a marketingesek, hogy nem hányják el magukat reggel borotválkozás közben?


----------



## osztraksajt (2011 Június 15)

A jobb kezem veszélyes, a másiktól még én is félek...


----------



## osztraksajt (2011 Június 15)

Vicces beszólások:
A szaga átmentet képez a sajtpiac és a halpiac között.


----------



## osztraksajt (2011 Június 15)

Vicces beszólások:
Az IQ-ja akkora, mint a lábmérete.


----------



## szabomiklos63 (2011 Június 15)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


Köszi a lehetőséget.
Üdv: Mikibá


----------



## szabomiklos63 (2011 Június 15)

Ez nagyon jó, köszi!!!


----------



## reka0206 (2011 Június 15)

nagyon jó


----------



## szabomiklos63 (2011 Június 15)

Szép ez a reggel,


----------



## szabomiklos63 (2011 Június 15)

Mikor a nap így lkel.


----------



## szabomiklos63 (2011 Június 15)

Mosolyog a világ


----------



## szabomiklos63 (2011 Június 15)

Kinyílik a virág


----------



## szabomiklos63 (2011 Június 15)

Jól belekezdtem ebbe a versembe


----------



## szabomiklos63 (2011 Június 15)

Mert most már nem jut semmi az eszembe


----------



## szabomiklos63 (2011 Június 15)

Legközelebb talán összejön egy jó


----------



## szabomiklos63 (2011 Június 15)

De indulok mert már nyakamon a meló


----------



## django88 (2011 Június 15)

Végre itt a vakáció!


----------



## django88 (2011 Június 15)

Itthon leszek a gyermekeimmel.


----------



## django88 (2011 Június 15)

Bár este még évzáró lesz.


----------



## django88 (2011 Június 15)

Azon gondolkodom, hogy ezen a szép napos időben mit csináljak.


----------



## django88 (2011 Június 15)

Valakinek van ötlete?


----------



## django88 (2011 Június 15)

Képregény és film rajongó vagyok.


----------



## django88 (2011 Június 15)

A sportot is szeretem.


----------



## ms12345 (2011 Június 15)

Irány a vízpart pár képregénnyel!


----------



## django88 (2011 Június 15)

Segíteni kell a kislányomnak.


----------



## django88 (2011 Június 15)

Az ötlet kiváló, köszönöm.


----------



## ms12345 (2011 Június 15)

Én is emlékszek, az évzáróim, mindig dög melegben voltak, és mindig a napon kellett álnunk. De legalább vége volt a sulinak.


----------



## django88 (2011 Június 15)

Irány a Balaton.


----------



## django88 (2011 Június 15)

Az évzárók idején mindig dögmeleg van és mindig a napon kell állni. Utolsó nap még érezd "jól" magadat.


----------



## ms12345 (2011 Június 15)

Főleg kiöltözve.


----------



## ms12345 (2011 Június 15)

A nyakkendőt mindig utáltam felvenni.


----------



## django88 (2011 Június 15)

Mennem kell lassan.


----------



## django88 (2011 Június 15)

A kiöltözés az gáz.


----------



## django88 (2011 Június 15)

Ha muszáj, akkor muszáj.


----------



## django88 (2011 Június 15)

Köszönöm a hozzászólásokat.


----------



## django88 (2011 Június 15)

Köszönöm a témát.


----------



## django88 (2011 Június 15)

Jó beszélgetés volt.


----------



## django88 (2011 Június 15)

Most már befejezem.


----------



## django88 (2011 Június 15)

Holnap folytatom.


----------



## django88 (2011 Június 15)

Viszlát, mindenkinek szép napot.


----------



## kataitom (2011 Június 15)

sziASZTOK !!!!


----------



## jjkklkuz (2011 Június 15)

köszi ez nagy segítség


----------



## jjkklkuz (2011 Június 15)

1


----------



## gyual (2011 Június 15)

koszi szepen


----------



## Dávid9 (2011 Június 15)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Anda108 (2011 Június 15)

Om Mani Peme Hung


----------



## Nonók (2011 Június 15)

jelen


----------



## Anda108 (2011 Június 15)

Om Tare Tuttare Ture Soha


----------



## Anda108 (2011 Június 15)

Karmapa Chenno


----------



## Amcy95 (2011 Június 15)

szia


----------



## Anda108 (2011 Június 15)

Om ah hung


----------



## Amcy95 (2011 Június 15)

hellóóóó


----------



## Amcy95 (2011 Június 15)

köszii))


----------



## Anda108 (2011 Június 15)

"Az álmaink azért léteznek, hogy feloldják a tudatos és tudatalatti közötti ellentmondást és szabályozzák a hangulatomat!"


----------



## Amcy95 (2011 Június 15)

jelen


----------



## Amcy95 (2011 Június 15)




----------



## Anda108 (2011 Június 15)

A belső gazdagságunk megosztásának legegyszerűbb módja: a mosoly!"


----------



## Amcy95 (2011 Június 15)

miújság?


----------



## Anda108 (2011 Június 15)

"A boldogság forrása önmagadban rejlik...az begyüttérzés nyitja meg az utat hozzá!"


----------



## Amcy95 (2011 Június 15)

))))))))))))


----------



## Anda108 (2011 Június 15)

"Olykor az igazi hőstett mélyen lehatolni önmagadba és megbízni abban, amit a felszínre hozol"


----------



## Anda108 (2011 Június 15)

"Minden úgy tökéletes, ahogy van!"


----------



## Anda108 (2011 Június 15)

"Az élet egy csodás álom, csak meg kell fejtenünk az értelmét!"


----------



## Anda108 (2011 Június 15)

"A szeretet nem akar változtatni semmin!"


----------



## Amcy95 (2011 Június 15)

igen


----------



## Anda108 (2011 Június 15)

"A fejlődés lehetősége mindíg a MOST-ban van!"


----------



## Amcy95 (2011 Június 15)

:d


----------



## Anda108 (2011 Június 15)

"Párkapcsolatunk legfőbb célja egymás szellemi fejlődésének támogatása!"


----------



## Amcy95 (2011 Június 15)

minden jó)


----------



## Anda108 (2011 Június 15)

"Ha a tudat rendben van, minden rendben van!"


----------



## Anda108 (2011 Június 15)

"A türelem azt jelenti, hogy éberen időzünk annak tapasztalatában, ami van!"


----------



## Anda108 (2011 Június 15)

"A lusta ember csak öregebb lesz, bölcsebb nem, mert sose lépi át saját korlátait!"


----------



## Anda108 (2011 Június 15)

" A saját természetében nyugvó tudat, önmagában tökéletes!"


----------



## Anda108 (2011 Június 15)

''Ha igazad van, megengedheted magadnak, hogy megőrizd a nyugalmad.
Ha nincs igazad, nem engedheted meg, hogy elveszítsd.'' /Mahatma
Gandhi/


----------



## Anda108 (2011 Június 15)

*"A legtöbb kapcsolat - legyen az szerelmi, baráti, szülői, házastársi - azért üresedik ki, válik unalmassá, mert az egymással "kommunikáló" felek nem mernek lelkük mélyéből beszélni."
Horányi Katalin*


----------



## Anda108 (2011 Június 15)

"A dolog nyitja abban rejlik, hogy a legizgalmasabb lehetőségeket lássuk mindenben, ami történik. Így mindig ügyesen dolgozunk a rendelkezésre álló tényekkel, nem hagyjuk, hogy azok megtörjenek bennünket. Érett módon élni olyan, mintha szállodában laknánk: szabadon használunk mindent, de tisztában vagyunk azzal, hogy a végén csak a benyomásainkat vihetjük magunkkal."


----------



## Anda108 (2011 Június 15)

*"Eldönteni, hogy gyermeket akarunk, egy pillanat műve csupán. De a döntés, hogy a szívünk a testünkön kívül dobog, örökre szól." Elizabeth Stone*


----------



## Tibci15 (2011 Június 15)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Tibci15 (2011 Június 15)

A 20 hozzászóláshoz az út: 19!


----------



## Tibci15 (2011 Június 15)

18!


----------



## Tibci15 (2011 Június 15)

17!


----------



## Tibci15 (2011 Június 15)

16!


----------



## Tibci15 (2011 Június 15)

15!


----------



## Tibci15 (2011 Június 15)

14!


----------



## Tibci15 (2011 Június 15)

13!


----------



## Tibci15 (2011 Június 15)

12!


----------



## Tibci15 (2011 Június 15)

11!


----------



## Tibci15 (2011 Június 15)

10!


----------



## Tibci15 (2011 Június 15)

9!


----------



## Tibci15 (2011 Június 15)

8!


----------



## Tibci15 (2011 Június 15)

7!


----------



## Tibci15 (2011 Június 15)

6!


----------



## Tibci15 (2011 Június 15)

5!


----------



## Tibci15 (2011 Június 15)

4!


----------



## Tibci15 (2011 Június 15)

3!


----------



## Tibci15 (2011 Június 15)

2!


----------



## Tibci15 (2011 Június 15)

1! = 1  és végül ennyi


----------



## delfin11 (2011 Június 15)

Köszönöm! Pest megyéből


----------



## Tibci15 (2011 Június 15)

Sziasztok!


----------



## tundy77 (2011 Június 15)

Sziasztok. Szeretettel üdvözlök mindenkit!
Nagyon jó ez a fórum


----------



## Nini19 (2011 Június 15)

Üdv mindenkinek itt a fórumon!


----------



## Nini19 (2011 Június 15)

Köszönet a jó ötletért a gyors hsz-ek összegyűjtéséhez!


----------



## Nini19 (2011 Június 15)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Nini19 (2011 Június 15)

_Próba_


----------



## Nini19 (2011 Június 15)

Próba2


----------



## Nini19 (2011 Június 15)

próba 3+3


----------



## Nini19 (2011 Június 15)

próba 7


----------



## Nini19 (2011 Június 15)

Próba 8


----------



## obvivi (2011 Június 15)

szioka mindenkinek


----------



## obvivi (2011 Június 15)

van kedvetek dumcsizni


----------



## PickCsaba (2011 Június 15)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt abg lehetoseg


gggggggggggggggggg


----------



## PickCsaba (2011 Június 15)

fghjkkl


----------



## PickCsaba (2011 Június 15)

gggggggggg


----------



## PickCsaba (2011 Június 15)

ggggggggggggggg


----------



## PickCsaba (2011 Június 15)

jjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj


----------



## PickCsaba (2011 Június 15)

dfgfgfgfgfgffgfgf


----------



## PickCsaba (2011 Június 15)

llilllilllll


----------



## PickCsaba (2011 Június 15)

webfmdgj,.jk.-gj


----------



## PickCsaba (2011 Június 15)

lhlfhlfhlfl


----------



## PickCsaba (2011 Június 15)

jljéhjoéfhlfhl


----------



## PickCsaba (2011 Június 15)

urzuzulzu


----------



## PickCsaba (2011 Június 15)

ééjlgfkjősa


----------



## PickCsaba (2011 Június 15)

sdtuzéuoiélsaz


----------



## PickCsaba (2011 Június 15)

zkuldzulstzlk


----------



## PickCsaba (2011 Június 15)

stzrzkzktzk


----------



## PickCsaba (2011 Június 15)

j.ldzulsghms


----------



## PickCsaba (2011 Június 15)

ulsulsdzuldul


----------



## PickCsaba (2011 Június 15)

etiwiw56iw56i


----------



## PickCsaba (2011 Június 15)

xdgléulxlxjlhlc


----------



## PickCsaba (2011 Június 15)

sziszklsgzk


----------



## kicsiiv (2011 Június 15)

hello


----------



## kicsiiv (2011 Június 15)

hello


----------



## kicsiiv (2011 Június 15)

hello
helloka


----------



## kicsiiv (2011 Június 15)

sziasztok


----------



## kicsiiv (2011 Június 15)

hjklkjh


----------



## kicsiiv (2011 Június 15)

élkjlkhg


----------



## kicsiiv (2011 Június 15)

áélk


----------



## kiscsigabiga (2011 Június 15)

Jaj hát ha már itt vagyok én is beköszönök: Helló mindenki.


----------



## kicsiiv (2011 Június 15)

élk


----------



## Messire (2011 Június 15)

PickCsaba írta:


> ulsulsdzuldul



naja


----------



## kicsiiv (2011 Június 15)

helloka


----------



## Messire (2011 Június 15)

haha


----------



## kicsiiv (2011 Június 15)

sziazstok!!


----------



## Messire (2011 Június 15)

hahaa


----------



## kicsiiv (2011 Június 15)

sziasztoook


----------



## Messire (2011 Június 15)

ejnye


----------



## kicsiiv (2011 Június 15)

haha


----------



## Messire (2011 Június 15)

ejnyebejnye


----------



## Messire (2011 Június 15)

huhh


----------



## kicsiiv (2011 Június 15)

lkhn


----------



## kicsiiv (2011 Június 15)

kjgkhgf


----------



## Messire (2011 Június 15)

no most mar


----------



## Messire (2011 Június 15)

hajjaj


----------



## kicsiiv (2011 Június 15)

kufjg


----------



## Messire (2011 Június 15)

irgum


----------



## Messire (2011 Június 15)

burgum


----------



## kicsiiv (2011 Június 15)

lkhg


----------



## Messire (2011 Június 15)

irgumburgum


----------



## kicsiiv (2011 Június 15)

jhf


----------



## kicsiiv (2011 Június 15)

asfgfgjhkbn


----------



## Messire (2011 Június 15)

blabla


----------



## Messire (2011 Június 15)

kukutyin


----------



## Messire (2011 Június 15)

micsoda


----------



## Messire (2011 Június 15)

macera


----------



## kicsiiv (2011 Június 15)

lkjg


----------



## Messire (2011 Június 15)

micsodamacera


----------



## kicsiiv (2011 Június 15)

viszlát


----------



## Messire (2011 Június 15)

micsodafeleslegesmacera


----------



## Messire (2011 Június 15)

ideg


----------



## Messire (2011 Június 15)

mindjart


----------



## Messire (2011 Június 15)

vege


----------



## alommanoo (2011 Június 15)

Szép Napot!


----------



## Messire (2011 Június 15)

Messire írta:


> vege



navegre


----------



## vagrand (2011 Június 15)

Sziasztok Magyarok! 
Már egy ideje tag vagyok, de eddig csak olvasgattam a hozzászólásokat. Most viszont szeretnék letölteni, de még nincs meg a 20 hozászolásom


----------



## simpet (2011 Június 15)

Én is szeretnék végre 20× hozzászólni


----------



## simpet (2011 Június 15)

... de csak ilyen faramuci módon jön össze.


----------



## simpet (2011 Június 15)

Azért remélem ezek a beköszönő mondatok is elegendők.


----------



## ricsi0926 (2011 Június 15)

Nekem 20 hozzászólás kellene


----------



## ricsi0926 (2011 Június 15)

ohidsfídf


----------



## simpet (2011 Június 15)

Itt épp gyönyörűen süt a nap.


----------



## simpet (2011 Június 15)

Működnek a napelemek


----------



## simpet (2011 Június 15)

Töltődik a telefonom...


----------



## simpet (2011 Június 15)

... és mindezt megújuló energiával!


----------



## simpet (2011 Június 15)

És hamarosan


----------



## simpet (2011 Június 15)

kezdődhet


----------



## simpet (2011 Június 15)

A visszaszámlálás


----------



## simpet (2011 Június 15)

Még kell 7


----------



## simpet (2011 Június 15)

hat


----------



## simpet (2011 Június 15)

öt


----------



## simpet (2011 Június 15)

Iv


----------



## simpet (2011 Június 15)

Három


----------



## simpet (2011 Június 15)

1+1


----------



## simpet (2011 Június 15)

Már csak egy utólsó hiányzik ezután


----------



## simpet (2011 Június 15)

És eljövend a kánaán!!!!!!


----------



## simpet (2011 Június 15)

Vagy mégse? A letöltések továbbra sem mennek nekem. Na talán most.


----------



## tundra (2011 Június 15)

remek témák


----------



## tundra (2011 Június 15)

köszi


----------



## tundra (2011 Június 15)

nagyszerű


----------



## ccintia (2011 Június 15)




----------



## ccintia (2011 Június 15)

melitta írta:


> 7, sziasztokkiss


:d


----------



## ccintia (2011 Június 15)

Melitta írta:


> 1, jelen


----------



## ccintia (2011 Június 15)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


----------



## ccintia (2011 Június 15)




----------



## tundra (2011 Június 15)

nagyszerű


----------



## tundra (2011 Június 15)

remek segítség


----------



## tundra (2011 Június 15)

erre vártam


----------



## tundra (2011 Június 15)

Csak így tovább


----------



## reka0206 (2011 Június 15)

*sziasztok mindenkinek szép napot*



Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


igen


----------



## tundra (2011 Június 15)

remek


----------



## spametkerekide (2011 Június 15)

*nagyszerű*

Hihetetlen jó érzés ide írni


----------



## spametkerekide (2011 Június 15)

3


----------



## spametkerekide (2011 Június 15)

4


----------



## spametkerekide (2011 Június 15)

5


----------



## spametkerekide (2011 Június 15)

6


----------



## spametkerekide (2011 Június 15)

7


----------



## spametkerekide (2011 Június 15)

8


----------



## spametkerekide (2011 Június 15)

9


----------



## spametkerekide (2011 Június 15)

10


----------



## spametkerekide (2011 Június 15)

11


----------



## spametkerekide (2011 Június 15)

12


----------



## spametkerekide (2011 Június 15)

13


----------



## spametkerekide (2011 Június 15)

14


----------



## spametkerekide (2011 Június 15)

15


----------



## spametkerekide (2011 Június 15)

16


----------



## spametkerekide (2011 Június 15)

17


----------



## spametkerekide (2011 Június 15)

18


----------



## spametkerekide (2011 Június 15)

19


----------



## spametkerekide (2011 Június 15)

20


----------



## spametkerekide (2011 Június 15)

21


----------



## spametkerekide (2011 Június 15)

22


----------



## spametkerekide (2011 Június 15)

23


----------



## spametkerekide (2011 Június 15)

24


----------



## piros55 (2011 Június 15)

*Hali !*


----------



## romeo5 (2011 Június 15)

Sziasztok 1


----------



## romeo5 (2011 Június 15)

Sziasztok 2


----------



## romeo5 (2011 Június 15)

Sziasztok 3


----------



## romeo5 (2011 Június 15)

Sziasztok 4


----------



## romeo5 (2011 Június 15)

Sziasztok 5


----------



## romeo5 (2011 Június 15)

Sziasztok 6


----------



## romeo5 (2011 Június 15)

Sziasztok 7


----------



## romeo5 (2011 Június 15)

Sziasztok 8


----------



## romeo5 (2011 Június 15)

Sziasztok 9


----------



## M.Pisti (2011 Június 15)

Én is itt vagyok!


----------



## romeo5 (2011 Június 15)

Sziasztok 10


----------



## romeo5 (2011 Június 15)

Sziasztok 11


----------



## romeo5 (2011 Június 15)

Sziasztok 12


----------



## M.Pisti (2011 Június 15)

Sziasztok!


----------



## romeo5 (2011 Június 15)

Sziasztok 13


----------



## romeo5 (2011 Június 15)

Sziasztok 14


----------



## romeo5 (2011 Június 15)

Sziasztok 15


----------



## romeo5 (2011 Június 15)

Sziasztok 16


----------



## M.Pisti (2011 Június 15)

Romeo5 te jól csinálod!


----------



## romeo5 (2011 Június 15)

Sziasztok 17


----------



## M.Pisti (2011 Június 15)

Itt mindenfélét lehet írogatni?


----------



## romeo5 (2011 Június 15)

Sziasztok 18


----------



## romeo5 (2011 Június 15)

Sziasztok 19


----------



## M.Pisti (2011 Június 15)

Mármint csak tisztességesen! Nem csúnyát!


----------



## romeo5 (2011 Június 15)

Sziasztok 20


----------



## brunó1945 (2011 Június 15)

Jó estét mindenkinek.


----------



## M.Pisti (2011 Június 15)

Romeo5 neked eltelt már a 48 óra?


----------



## brunó1945 (2011 Június 15)

Már több napja ...


----------



## brunó1945 (2011 Június 15)

...nem voltam itt.


----------



## M.Pisti (2011 Június 15)

Neked is jó estét brunó1945!


----------



## brunó1945 (2011 Június 15)

Egyéb dolgokkal....


----------



## brunó1945 (2011 Június 15)

...voltam kénytelen foglalkozni.


----------



## M.Pisti (2011 Június 15)

Én meg még csak tegnap este regisztráltam


----------



## brunó1945 (2011 Június 15)

Szolgáltató/internet/váltás miatt.


----------



## M.Pisti (2011 Június 15)

Szeretnék letölteni, de még várnomm kell egy napot!


----------



## brunó1945 (2011 Június 15)

Én már jóval régebben...


----------



## M.Pisti (2011 Június 15)

Tök jó, hogy itt hamar össze lehet szedni a 20 hozzászólást


----------



## brunó1945 (2011 Június 15)

..de a korábbi/fibernet/


----------



## romeo5 (2011 Június 15)

Sziasztok. Megvolt a 20 hozzászólás mégsem enged letölteni az oldalról.
Nem tudjátok mi az oka? Előre is köszönöm!


----------



## brunó1945 (2011 Június 15)

...lassúsága miatt,sokszor...


----------



## brunó1945 (2011 Június 15)

egyetlen egy üzit sem lehetett küldeni,nemhogy egy hozzászólást.


----------



## brunó1945 (2011 Június 15)

...no mára ennyi.Szétnézek még a fórumon.Sziasztok


----------



## M.Pisti (2011 Június 15)

Sosem lesz holnap este, hogy tudjak letölteni


----------



## M.Pisti (2011 Június 15)

Szia brunó!


----------



## M.Pisti (2011 Június 15)

romeo5 te itt vagy még?


----------



## M.Pisti (2011 Június 15)

Már csak 6 üzi kell hogy összejöjjön


----------



## M.Pisti (2011 Június 15)

na meg kb 24 óra


----------



## M.Pisti (2011 Június 15)

máskor olyan hamar eltelik egy egész hét


----------



## M.Pisti (2011 Június 15)

most meg ez a két nap olyan nehezen


----------



## M.Pisti (2011 Június 15)

Úgy látszik hogy csak egyedül kinlódok itt ebbe a topicban


----------



## M.Pisti (2011 Június 15)

Na most ezzel az üzivel meg van a 20 hozzászólás


----------



## M.Pisti (2011 Június 15)

Igaz értelmetlen volt az egész, de hála meg van


----------



## M.Pisti (2011 Június 15)

Bocs akit felidegesítettem a sok hülyeséggel! Na üdv mindenkinek!


----------



## Burgher (2011 Június 15)

1.sziasztok


----------



## Burgher (2011 Június 15)

2.sziasztok!


----------



## Burgher (2011 Június 15)

3.reakció


----------



## Burgher (2011 Június 15)

4.


----------



## Burgher (2011 Június 15)

6


----------



## Burgher (2011 Június 15)

néhány


----------



## Burgher (2011 Június 15)

8?


----------



## Burgher (2011 Június 15)

9?


----------



## Burgher (2011 Június 15)

10?


----------



## Burgher (2011 Június 15)

11


----------



## Burgher (2011 Június 15)

12


----------



## Burgher (2011 Június 15)

13


----------



## Burgher (2011 Június 15)

14


----------



## Burgher (2011 Június 15)

15


----------



## Burgher (2011 Június 15)

-4


----------



## Burgher (2011 Június 15)

-3


----------



## Burgher (2011 Június 15)

-2


----------



## Burgher (2011 Június 15)

-1


----------



## Burgher (2011 Június 15)

0


----------



## Burgher (2011 Június 15)

...és persze elszámoltam magam!


----------



## Burgher (2011 Június 15)

Köszönöm a lehetőséget!


----------



## derfel (2011 Június 15)

Sziasztok!


----------



## derfel (2011 Június 15)

1


----------



## derfel (2011 Június 15)

2


----------



## derfel (2011 Június 15)

3


----------



## derfel (2011 Június 15)

4


----------



## derfel (2011 Június 15)

5


----------



## derfel (2011 Június 15)

5, sütőtök, bár ez már a 6, hagymapárlat


----------



## derfel (2011 Június 15)

ez meg a hetes, a kerekded-mentes


----------



## derfel (2011 Június 15)

nyolc, végtelen polc


----------



## derfel (2011 Június 15)

kilenc. tehenek. ne kérdezd


----------



## derfel (2011 Június 15)

tíz. tiszta desztillátum


----------



## derfel (2011 Június 15)

tizenegy. víznek megy


----------



## derfel (2011 Június 15)

t i z e n k e t t ő


----------



## derfel (2011 Június 15)

13. az majdnem száz harminc.


----------



## derfel (2011 Június 15)

Xiv


----------



## derfel (2011 Június 15)

ugrunk. most legyen 17


----------



## derfel (2011 Június 15)

t
i
z
e
n
n
y
o
l
c


----------



## derfel (2011 Június 15)

t -1


----------



## derfel (2011 Június 15)

köszönöm a lehetőséget


----------



## derfel (2011 Június 15)

meg t+1


----------



## omonac (2011 Június 15)

*1*

1


----------



## omonac (2011 Június 15)

2


----------



## omonac (2011 Június 15)

3


----------



## omonac (2011 Június 15)

4


----------



## jpem (2011 Június 15)

Sziasztok


----------



## jpem (2011 Június 15)

1


----------



## jpem (2011 Június 15)

2


----------



## jpem (2011 Június 15)

3


----------



## jpem (2011 Június 16)

4


----------



## jpem (2011 Június 16)

5


----------



## jpem (2011 Június 16)

6


----------



## jpem (2011 Június 16)

7


----------



## jpem (2011 Június 16)

8


----------



## jpem (2011 Június 16)

9


----------



## jpem (2011 Június 16)

10


----------



## jpem (2011 Június 16)

11


----------



## jpem (2011 Június 16)

12


----------



## jpem (2011 Június 16)

13


----------



## jpem (2011 Június 16)

14


----------



## jpem (2011 Június 16)

15


----------



## jpem (2011 Június 16)

16


----------



## jpem (2011 Június 16)

17


----------



## jpem (2011 Június 16)

18


----------



## jpem (2011 Június 16)

19


----------



## svili2 (2011 Június 16)

17


----------



## svili2 (2011 Június 16)

18


----------



## svili2 (2011 Június 16)

19


----------



## svili2 (2011 Június 16)

20


----------



## svili2 (2011 Június 16)

21


----------



## svili2 (2011 Június 16)

weqwe


----------



## svili2 (2011 Június 16)

23


----------



## svili2 (2011 Június 16)

Már 23 üzinél tartok és még mindig nem enged tölteni.


----------



## wezito (2011 Június 16)

fbgth


----------



## wezito (2011 Június 16)

rweeg


----------



## wezito (2011 Június 16)

buv


----------



## wezito (2011 Június 16)

ngvtzde


----------



## wezito (2011 Június 16)

bnzzu


----------



## wezito (2011 Június 16)

cfdse


----------



## wezito (2011 Június 16)

uvgft


----------



## wezito (2011 Június 16)

iztfvrd


----------



## wezito (2011 Június 16)

vvvgv


----------



## wezito (2011 Június 16)

ggbb


----------



## wezito (2011 Június 16)

21:d


----------



## zoliko12 (2011 Június 16)

praktikus téma


----------



## zoliko12 (2011 Június 16)

ide jó írni


----------



## zoliko12 (2011 Június 16)

nem kell félni hogy valaki beléd köt


----------



## zoliko12 (2011 Június 16)

a vélemény különbség miatt


----------



## zoliko12 (2011 Június 16)

nem vagyok nagy forum használó úgy hogy most élvezem


----------



## zoliko12 (2011 Június 16)

23


----------



## zoliko12 (2011 Június 16)

menni fog bár sok van még hátra


----------



## zoliko12 (2011 Június 16)

param param


----------



## zoliko12 (2011 Június 16)

20 másodperces gondolta és írsá kell


----------



## zoliko12 (2011 Június 16)

néha 2-4 másodperccel elsietem


----------



## zoliko12 (2011 Június 16)

most 4 másodperc volt ..... másodperc mennyi lesz most


----------



## zoliko12 (2011 Június 16)

kell még


----------



## zoliko12 (2011 Június 16)

de már nem sok


----------



## zoliko12 (2011 Június 16)

alakul


----------



## zoliko12 (2011 Június 16)

azért kell még


----------



## zoliko12 (2011 Június 16)

nemk sok


----------



## zoliko12 (2011 Június 16)

17


----------



## zoliko12 (2011 Június 16)

tizennyolc


----------



## zoliko12 (2011 Június 16)

utolsó elötti


----------



## zoliko12 (2011 Június 16)

*20*


----------



## sa5m (2011 Június 16)

köszi=]


----------



## sa5m (2011 Június 16)

2


----------



## sa5m (2011 Június 16)

3


----------



## sa5m (2011 Június 16)

kiss4


----------



## sa5m (2011 Június 16)

5


----------



## sa5m (2011 Június 16)

6


----------



## sa5m (2011 Június 16)

7


----------



## sa5m (2011 Június 16)

8


----------



## sa5m (2011 Június 16)

9


----------



## sa5m (2011 Június 16)

10


----------



## sa5m (2011 Június 16)

11


----------



## sa5m (2011 Június 16)

12


----------



## sa5m (2011 Június 16)

13


----------



## sa5m (2011 Június 16)

14


----------



## sa5m (2011 Június 16)

15


----------



## sa5m (2011 Június 16)

16


----------



## sa5m (2011 Június 16)

17


----------



## sa5m (2011 Június 16)

18


----------



## sa5m (2011 Június 16)

19


----------



## sa5m (2011 Június 16)

20


----------



## Draci (2011 Június 16)

Hello mindenki


----------



## Draci (2011 Június 16)

1


----------



## Draci (2011 Június 16)

2


----------



## Draci (2011 Június 16)

3


----------



## Draci (2011 Június 16)

4


----------



## Draci (2011 Június 16)

5


----------



## Draci (2011 Június 16)

6


----------



## baratnotkeresek (2011 Június 16)

szép napot mindenkinek!

Találtam ma egy szép idézetet. Megosztanám veletek is, és ezzel szeretnék mindannyiótoknak szép napot kívánni!

: Ezen a földön bármilyen dolog kifejezhet bármi létezőt. Ha valaki akármelyik lapján kinyitna egy könyvet, vagy tenyérből, kártyából, a madarak röptéből
vagy bármi másból olvasna, találhatna összefüggést azzal, amit éppen átél. (Paulo Coelho) 



Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


----------



## Draci (2011 Június 16)

7


----------



## Draci (2011 Június 16)

8


----------



## Draci (2011 Június 16)

9


----------



## Draci (2011 Június 16)

10


----------



## Mon Cherry (2011 Június 16)

én csak a holland anyagokat szereném letölteni, már hozzászoltam egy csomó mindenhez, de ezek szerint még nincsen meg a húsz


----------



## Mon Cherry (2011 Június 16)

de hátha az előzővel meglett


----------



## Mon Cherry (2011 Június 16)

vagy ezzel


----------



## Mon Cherry (2011 Június 16)

isaja számozása sem rossz.. lehet visszaszámolok én is


----------



## Mon Cherry (2011 Június 16)

legalább tudnám hol tartok....


----------



## Mon Cherry (2011 Június 16)

jaaaa oldalt számolja.. ééééés igeeeen ez a 20.


----------



## dorcsi5 (2011 Június 16)

köszike


----------



## dorcsi5 (2011 Június 16)

Köszönöm Anyóka!


----------



## dorcsi5 (2011 Június 16)

Hot Elek


----------



## dorcsi5 (2011 Június 16)

Egyre jobban!!


----------



## dorcsi5 (2011 Június 16)

Kössz


----------



## accordeon (2011 Június 16)

14


----------



## accordeon (2011 Június 16)

12


----------



## accordeon (2011 Június 16)

11


----------



## accordeon (2011 Június 16)

7


----------



## accordeon (2011 Június 16)

10


----------



## accordeon (2011 Június 16)

Én is vissza, de eltévesztettem.


----------



## accordeon (2011 Június 16)

47


----------



## accordeon (2011 Június 16)

H


----------



## accordeon (2011 Június 16)

14


----------



## accordeon (2011 Június 16)

15


----------



## accordeon (2011 Június 16)

16 még négy


----------



## accordeon (2011 Június 16)

Karaoke


----------



## accordeon (2011 Június 16)

17


----------



## accordeon (2011 Június 16)

18


----------



## accordeon (2011 Június 16)

Most már szép jó napot mindenkinek!


----------



## accordeon (2011 Június 16)

21


----------



## ricsi0926 (2011 Június 16)

sziasztok


----------



## ricsi0926 (2011 Június 16)

1


----------



## ricsi0926 (2011 Június 16)

2


----------



## ricsi0926 (2011 Június 16)

*fgrg*

3


----------



## ricsi0926 (2011 Június 16)

:11::11:4


----------



## ricsi0926 (2011 Június 16)

kiss:11::cry:5


----------



## ricsi0926 (2011 Június 16)

:88::5


----------



## ricsi0926 (2011 Június 16)

:89:


----------



## ricsi0926 (2011 Június 16)

:9:


----------



## ricsi0926 (2011 Június 16)

:5:


----------



## ricsi0926 (2011 Június 16)

:7:


----------



## ricsi0926 (2011 Június 16)

:10:


----------



## ricsi0926 (2011 Június 16)

:55:


----------



## ricsi0926 (2011 Június 16)

megvan a 20 üzenet


----------



## ricsi0926 (2011 Június 16)

kj


----------



## ricsi0926 (2011 Június 16)

s


----------



## ricsi0926 (2011 Június 16)

szia 
Had kérdezzem már meg hogy mi a külömbség az üzenet és a hozászólás között?


----------



## ricsi0926 (2011 Június 16)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


 nekem nem jön össze


----------



## ricsi0926 (2011 Június 16)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


senki nem Ír


----------



## bartaleve (2011 Június 16)

sziasztok


----------



## bartaleve (2011 Június 16)

itt vagyok


----------



## bartaleve (2011 Június 16)

halihó


----------



## bartaleve (2011 Június 16)

Van egy jó kis mondásom, megosztom:


----------



## bartaleve (2011 Június 16)

Ha az élettől citromot kaptál, készíts belőle limonádét vagy kérj hozzá egy tequilát.


----------



## dini25 (2011 Június 16)

Helló Helló mindenkinek szép délutánt .


----------



## Cuncimuncika (2011 Június 16)

Nem took mit irni!!!


----------



## Cuncimuncika (2011 Június 16)

Nem tudjátok hol lehet még ezen kivül letölteni A leghosszabb út című könyvet???


----------



## Cuncimuncika (2011 Június 16)

........


----------



## Cuncimuncika (2011 Június 16)

olyan hülyeség ez a 20 üzi dolog!!!!!


----------



## Cuncimuncika (2011 Június 16)

beszarás


----------



## Cuncimuncika (2011 Június 16)

:|........


----------



## Cuncimuncika (2011 Június 16)




----------



## Cuncimuncika (2011 Június 16)

44


----------



## Cuncimuncika (2011 Június 16)

:444::656:szar


----------



## Cuncimuncika (2011 Június 16)

teeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeer


----------



## Cuncimuncika (2011 Június 16)

jaj


----------



## Cuncimuncika (2011 Június 16)




----------



## helde (2011 Június 16)

Üdvözlet mindenkinek


----------



## Tylerson (2011 Június 16)

Hello, Tschüß


----------



## helde (2011 Június 16)

Megint üdv minden errejárónak


----------



## helde (2011 Június 16)

Jó, hogy megtaláltam ezt a fórumot


----------



## helde (2011 Június 16)

Végre , megvan az ötödik, köszönöm


----------



## helde (2011 Június 16)

Sziasztok


----------



## vargareka (2011 Június 16)

helo


----------



## vargareka (2011 Június 16)

1


----------



## helde (2011 Június 16)

nem csoda, hogy 16584 lapnál tart ez a fórum


----------



## vargareka (2011 Június 16)

jaja


----------



## helde (2011 Június 16)

gondolom, mindenki itt szerzi be az első 20 üzenetet


----------



## helde (2011 Június 16)

De még itt is csak a felénél járok


----------



## vargareka (2011 Június 16)

gyűjtöm a hozzászólásokat


----------



## helde (2011 Június 16)

Ezzel pedig már 11-nél


----------



## vargareka (2011 Június 16)

szerintetek miért nem lettem tag a 48 óra letelte után??


----------



## helde (2011 Június 16)

bár a 48 órát így is ki kell várni


----------



## helde (2011 Június 16)

nem volt meg a 20 üzi?


----------



## vargareka (2011 Június 16)

valakinek sikerült már úgy???


----------



## helde (2011 Június 16)

nem tudom


----------



## helde (2011 Június 16)

én először próbálom


----------



## vargareka (2011 Június 16)

tudja valaki, hogy hogy kell felrakni könyveket?


----------



## vargareka (2011 Június 16)

mit próbálsz meg először?


----------



## vargareka (2011 Június 16)

jó lenne


----------



## vargareka (2011 Június 16)

ha még ma összejönne


----------



## vargareka (2011 Június 16)

a húsz üzi


----------



## vargareka (2011 Június 16)

mert másoktól


----------



## vargareka (2011 Június 16)

azt hallottam, hogy jó ez az oldal


----------



## vargareka (2011 Június 16)

még kellene négy


----------



## helde (2011 Június 16)

vargareka írta:


> mit próbálsz meg először?


elérni a 20 üzit


----------



## vargareka (2011 Június 16)

3


----------



## helde (2011 Június 16)

én a neten találtam az oldalt


----------



## vargareka (2011 Június 16)

ma gyönyörű idő volt.


----------



## helde (2011 Június 16)

megvan a 20.


----------



## vargareka (2011 Június 16)

gratulálok!!!!


----------



## helde (2011 Június 16)

már csak 48 óra


----------



## vargareka (2011 Június 16)

akkor most változik valami????


----------



## vargareka (2011 Június 16)

de már hétfőn regisztráltam


----------



## Zamfira (2011 Június 16)

Köszönöm!!


----------



## Zamfira (2011 Június 16)

hát ez nehéz lesz


----------



## Zamfira (2011 Június 16)

most látom


----------



## Zamfira (2011 Június 16)

hogy jó


----------



## Zamfira (2011 Június 16)

elfoglaltság


----------



## Zamfira (2011 Június 16)

lesz ez


----------



## Zamfira (2011 Június 16)

nekem , most.......


----------



## Zamfira (2011 Június 16)

jajjjj


----------



## Zamfira (2011 Június 16)

Pedig nem is


----------



## Zamfira (2011 Június 16)

mostanában


----------



## Zamfira (2011 Június 16)

regisztráltam ide


----------



## Zamfira (2011 Június 16)

csak most


----------



## Zamfira (2011 Június 16)

13.....


----------



## Zamfira (2011 Június 16)

na még valamit...


----------



## Zamfira (2011 Június 16)

A kislányomnak


----------



## Zamfira (2011 Június 16)

keresek


----------



## Zamfira (2011 Június 16)

5-6 éveseknek


----------



## Zamfira (2011 Június 16)

való foglalkoztató


----------



## Ntmlan (2011 Június 16)

Én pediglen úgy gondolom, nagy az Isten állatkertje! (A nagyszámok törvénye pedig örökérvényű.)


----------



## Zamfira (2011 Június 16)

feladatokat......)


----------



## Ntmlan (2011 Június 16)

Köszönöm.


----------



## Zamfira (2011 Június 16)

ááá megvan 20 )))Köszönöm ezt a lehetöséget, hogy ide írhattam.))


----------



## Ntmlan (2011 Június 16)

És mégegyszer, mert nem lehet elégszer.


----------



## Ntmlan (2011 Június 16)

Wow, de hosszú.


----------



## Ntmlan (2011 Június 16)

16


----------



## Ntmlan (2011 Június 16)

15


----------



## Ntmlan (2011 Június 16)

14


----------



## Ntmlan (2011 Június 16)

American McGee's Alice 1-2 RULEZ!!!


----------



## Ntmlan (2011 Június 16)

12


----------



## Ntmlan (2011 Június 16)

Oggy and the cockroaches.


----------



## Ntmlan (2011 Június 16)

Hihi, már kétszámjegyű.....XD


----------



## Ntmlan (2011 Június 16)

16589. oldal, sokadik hozzászólás


----------



## Ntmlan (2011 Június 16)

42


----------



## Ntmlan (2011 Június 16)

negyvenkettő, negyven2, 40kettő, 6*7


----------



## Ntmlan (2011 Június 16)

mingyámegleszek, bázzzz


----------



## Ntmlan (2011 Június 16)

diplomás vagyok juhúúú
és jelen is vagyok az íven


----------



## Ntmlan (2011 Június 16)

hova megy a csiga?


----------



## Ntmlan (2011 Június 16)

hova megy a csiga???


----------



## Ntmlan (2011 Június 16)

hova megy a csiiigaaaa????????


----------



## Ntmlan (2011 Június 16)

de télleg hova megy a csiigaaaaaaa????????????
(ééééééééés 20, ergo sose tudjuk meg) 

THX


----------



## Ntmlan (2011 Június 16)

naaa


----------



## HTLoader (2011 Június 17)

17. én is itt vagyok:55:


----------



## HTLoader (2011 Június 17)

18. Helló!


----------



## HTLoader (2011 Június 17)

19. még egy


----------



## HTLoader (2011 Június 17)

20. na végre!


----------



## HTLoader (2011 Június 17)

haj-haj


----------



## ejja19 (2011 Június 17)

diana0525 írta:


> :--:



Imádom! (


----------



## ejja19 (2011 Június 17)

nagynezsoka írta:


>



 ez jóó!  Tetszik!


----------



## ejja19 (2011 Június 17)

pirosa írta:


> És ha már vámpírok!  A Vámpír aktákból Kyle Schmid alias Henry Fitzroy



Ő melyik filmben játszik??


----------



## ejja19 (2011 Június 17)

csont25 írta:


> Tegnap beszéltem egy politikussal,aki még soha nem hazudott.



Wáo..


----------



## ejja19 (2011 Június 17)

petárda


----------



## ejja19 (2011 Június 17)

Tüzijáték


----------



## ejja19 (2011 Június 17)

Kukászacsii


----------



## ejja19 (2011 Június 17)

Pelenka


----------



## ejja19 (2011 Június 17)

(nemtudom voltak-e.. csak ami ezsembe jut.. )


----------



## ejja19 (2011 Június 17)

Esetleg: tampon, betét, óvszer.. (bár ezek biztos voltak.. )


----------



## vinkl (2011 Június 17)

Köszönöm a segítséget Anyóka!)


----------



## jjkklkuz (2011 Június 17)

2


----------



## jjkklkuz (2011 Június 17)

3


----------



## jjkklkuz (2011 Június 17)

4


----------



## jjkklkuz (2011 Június 17)

5


----------



## jjkklkuz (2011 Június 17)

6


----------



## jjkklkuz (2011 Június 17)

7


----------



## jjkklkuz (2011 Június 17)

8


----------



## jjkklkuz (2011 Június 17)

9


----------



## jjkklkuz (2011 Június 17)

10


----------



## jjkklkuz (2011 Június 17)

11


----------



## jjkklkuz (2011 Június 17)

12


----------



## jjkklkuz (2011 Június 17)

13


----------



## jjkklkuz (2011 Június 17)

14


----------



## jjkklkuz (2011 Június 17)

15


----------



## jjkklkuz (2011 Június 17)

16


----------



## jjkklkuz (2011 Június 17)

17


----------



## jjkklkuz (2011 Június 17)

18


----------



## jjkklkuz (2011 Június 17)

19


----------



## jjkklkuz (2011 Június 17)

...


----------



## jjkklkuz (2011 Június 17)

....


----------



## jjkklkuz (2011 Június 17)

Miért nem írja hogy állandó tag lettem? Vagy nem lettem?


----------



## nedherla (2011 Június 17)

Biztos még nem vette észre.


----------



## nedherla (2011 Június 17)

18


----------



## nedherla (2011 Június 17)

20


----------



## Zorrra (2011 Június 17)

hali


----------



## Zorrra (2011 Június 17)

tső


----------



## Zorrra (2011 Június 17)

3


----------



## Zorrra (2011 Június 17)

4


----------



## Zorrra (2011 Június 17)

5


----------



## Zorrra (2011 Június 17)

6666666666666


----------



## Zorrra (2011 Június 17)

777777777777777777777777777777


----------



## Zorrra (2011 Június 17)

88888888888888888888888888888888888888888888


----------



## Zorrra (2011 Június 17)

99999999999999999999


----------



## Zorrra (2011 Június 17)

101010101010101010101010101010101010101010


----------



## Zorrra (2011 Június 17)

11111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111


----------



## Zorrra (2011 Június 17)

1212121212121212121212121212121212121212


----------



## Zorrra (2011 Június 17)

1313131313131313131313131313131313131313


----------



## Zorrra (2011 Június 17)

1414141414141414141414141414141414141414


----------



## Zorrra (2011 Június 17)

15151515151515151515


----------



## Zorrra (2011 Június 17)

16161616161616161616161616161616161616161616161616161616


----------



## Zorrra (2011 Június 17)

171717171717171717171717171717171717171717171717171717171


----------



## Zorrra (2011 Június 17)

181818181818181818181818181818181818181818


----------



## Zorrra (2011 Június 17)

1919191919191919191919191919191919191919191919191919191991919191919191919919191919199191991919191991919191


----------



## Zorrra (2011 Június 17)

20....végreee....már nagyon untam


----------



## 0000kr (2011 Június 17)

This is sparta:777:


----------



## 0000kr (2011 Június 17)

Hiába, nem történik semmi...


----------



## dini25 (2011 Június 17)

Sziasztok mindenkinek ..


----------



## dini25 (2011 Június 17)

És most kellene 20 hozzászólást gyüjteni hmmm...


----------



## Dávid9 (2011 Június 17)

Játssz velünk!


----------



## dini25 (2011 Június 17)

Szívesen játszok csak hova kell menni ? Játszótérre ? vagy elég itt a gépen egy jó autós játékkal ?


----------



## dini25 (2011 Június 17)

Na most pedig kiestem a Poker versenyből ááá ..


----------



## dini25 (2011 Június 17)

Sziasztok később jövök Helló. Helló mindenkinek....


----------



## Angyal1972 (2011 Június 17)

Sziasztok! 
Most kezdem a 20 hozzászólást!


----------



## Angyal1972 (2011 Június 17)

1111111111111111


----------



## Angyal1972 (2011 Június 17)

2222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222


----------



## Angyal1972 (2011 Június 17)

33333333333333333333333333333333333333333


----------



## Angyal1972 (2011 Június 17)

4444444444444444444444444444444444444444


----------



## Angyal1972 (2011 Június 17)

5555555555555555555555555555555555555555


----------



## Angyal1972 (2011 Június 17)

666666666666666666666666666666666666666666


----------



## Angyal1972 (2011 Június 17)

77777777777777777777777777777777777777


----------



## Angyal1972 (2011 Június 17)

88888888888888888888888888888888888888888888


----------



## Angyal1972 (2011 Június 17)

99999999999999999999999999999999999999999999


----------



## Angyal1972 (2011 Június 17)

1111111111111111111111111111111111111111


----------



## Angyal1972 (2011 Június 17)

2222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222


----------



## Angyal1972 (2011 Június 17)

33333333333333333333333333333333333333333333


----------



## Angyal1972 (2011 Június 17)

44444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444


----------



## Angyal1972 (2011 Június 17)

15


----------



## Angyal1972 (2011 Június 17)

16


----------



## Angyal1972 (2011 Június 17)

17:55:


----------



## Angyal1972 (2011 Június 17)

18


----------



## Angyal1972 (2011 Június 17)

19


----------



## Angyal1972 (2011 Június 17)

20


----------



## Angyal1972 (2011 Június 17)

21, hogy biztos legyen


----------



## lili114 (2011 Június 17)

=)


----------



## piros55 (2011 Június 17)

*Hello !*


----------



## Stewo (2011 Június 17)

Üdv Zentáról


----------



## szempont (2011 Június 17)

Üdv!

Jelen.

szempont


----------



## szempont (2011 Június 17)

Hali!


----------



## szempont (2011 Június 17)

Itt vagyok. Ti is?


----------



## szempont (2011 Június 17)

Ha


----------



## szempont (2011 Június 17)

igaz


----------



## szempont (2011 Június 17)

állandó tag lettem.


----------



## almapiros (2011 Június 17)

sziasztok


----------



## almapiros (2011 Június 17)




----------



## almapiros (2011 Június 17)

halii


----------



## almapiros (2011 Június 17)

ittvagytok?


----------



## almapiros (2011 Június 17)

csak én vagyok itt egyedül?


----------



## almapiros (2011 Június 17)

=(


----------



## almapiros (2011 Június 17)

unalom van


----------



## almapiros (2011 Június 17)




----------



## almapiros (2011 Június 17)

na mind1


----------



## almapiros (2011 Június 17)

elvagyok én egyedül is


----------



## almapiros (2011 Június 17)




----------



## almapiros (2011 Június 17)

forever alone


----------



## almapiros (2011 Június 17)

=(


----------



## almapiros (2011 Június 17)

naaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## almapiros (2011 Június 17)

van itt valaki?


----------



## almapiros (2011 Június 17)

nem szeretek egyedül irogatni


----------



## almapiros (2011 Június 17)

=(
=(=(=(


----------



## almapiros (2011 Június 17)

ha nem ír senki


----------



## almapiros (2011 Június 17)

hát akkor én is lelépek


----------



## almapiros (2011 Június 17)




----------



## almapiros (2011 Június 17)

na akkor sziasztok


----------



## leila777 (2011 Június 17)

5


----------



## leila777 (2011 Június 17)

4


----------



## leila777 (2011 Június 17)

3 koszi


----------



## leila777 (2011 Június 17)

2


----------



## leila777 (2011 Június 17)

1!


----------



## jedő (2011 Június 17)

ez az első


----------



## jedő (2011 Június 17)

leila777 írta:


> 2



Üdvözöllek leila!


----------



## jedő (2011 Június 17)

almapiros írta:


> van itt valaki?



igen én.


----------



## jedő (2011 Június 17)

lili114 írta:


> =)



:d


----------



## jedő (2011 Június 17)

szempont írta:


> Üdv!
> 
> Jelen.
> 
> szempont



szia


----------



## jedő (2011 Június 17)

jjkklkuz írta:


> 5



talán 7


----------



## jedő (2011 Június 17)

nedherla írta:


> 18



már csak kettőt kell csinálnod


----------



## jedő (2011 Június 17)

simpet írta:


> Működnek a napelemek



én sajnos nem használok napenergiát


----------



## jedő (2011 Június 17)

Messire írta:


> vege



nekem még kell


----------



## jedő (2011 Június 17)

10


----------



## jedő (2011 Június 17)

jedő írta:


> 10



9


----------



## jedő (2011 Június 17)

jedő írta:


> 9




8


----------



## jedő (2011 Június 17)

jedő írta:


> 8



7


----------



## jedő (2011 Június 17)

jedő írta:


> 7



6


----------



## jedő (2011 Június 17)

jedő írta:


> 6



5


----------



## jedő (2011 Június 17)

jedő írta:


> 5



4


----------



## jedő (2011 Június 17)

jedő írta:


> 4



3


----------



## jedő (2011 Június 17)

jedő írta:


> 3



2


----------



## jedő (2011 Június 17)

jedő írta:


> 2



1. 

Talán ez az utolsó.

Remélem nem csak ilyen "igénytelen" módon fogom a hozzászólásaim számát növelni.

Ábrányi János


----------



## horseshoe (2011 Június 17)

*Rock and Roll*

Rock and Roll


----------



## horseshoe (2011 Június 17)

2


----------



## horseshoe (2011 Június 17)

4


----------



## horseshoe (2011 Június 17)

5


----------



## horseshoe (2011 Június 17)

über funny


----------



## horseshoe (2011 Június 17)

gyűjtöm a hozzászólásokat


----------



## horseshoe (2011 Június 17)

de ha ezt csak így lehet..


----------



## horseshoe (2011 Június 17)

kell varnom a hozzaszolasok kozt 20 mpt


----------



## horseshoe (2011 Június 17)

es ez baratok kozt is ...


----------



## horseshoe (2011 Június 17)

400 mp...


----------



## horseshoe (2011 Június 17)

lehet hogy ki kellene kapcsolni ezt...


----------



## horseshoe (2011 Június 17)

mert így csak az adatbázis hízlalja


----------



## horseshoe (2011 Június 17)

nem lennek a sysadmin helyeben


----------



## horseshoe (2011 Június 17)

bár ha van egy kis esze...


----------



## horseshoe (2011 Június 17)

kihagyja ezt a tablat


----------



## horseshoe (2011 Június 17)

na még 5 üzenet.-..


----------



## horseshoe (2011 Június 17)

és kiderül hogy le tudom e...


----------



## horseshoe (2011 Június 17)

tölteni amit akartam és ...


----------



## horseshoe (2011 Június 17)

meg tudom köszönni..


----------



## horseshoe (2011 Június 17)

hogy tölthetek..


----------



## Babita (2011 Június 17)

remélem, ide lehet írni most  és nem számít offolásnak


----------



## horseshoe (2011 Június 17)

hurra egy darab 21 -es...


----------



## Babita (2011 Június 17)

nagyon örülök neki, hogy e-book-ot tudok majd letölteni: alig várom, hogy összegyűljön a 20 bejegyzés, és leteljen a 48 óra


----------



## Babita (2011 Június 17)

sziasztok!  üdv Székesfehérvárról!


----------



## Babita (2011 Június 17)

alapvetően Lorca Bernarda Alba házáért ugrottam be, de nagyon szimpatikus az oldal.


----------



## Babita (2011 Június 17)

örültem volna 10 évvel ezelőtt, ha nem kellett volna heti 20 kg könyvet kölcsönözni a könyvtárból.


----------



## Babita (2011 Június 17)

bár megvan annak is a romantikája, hogy az ember klasszikusokat salátára kopott kötetekből olvas


----------



## Babita (2011 Június 17)

és monitoron nem is túl kényelmes olvasni.


----------



## Babita (2011 Június 17)

vagy beszerzek egy kindle-t  - nem mintha szeretném ezeket a kütyüket.


----------



## Babita (2011 Június 17)

holnap után már olvashatom is, amit még muszáj :s


----------



## Babita (2011 Június 17)

vasárnap még pont időben leszek, addig még el kell olvasnom minimum 3 drámát.


----------



## Babita (2011 Június 17)

Spiró: Csirkefej
Schiller: Haramiák (ezt már elkezdtem)
Brecht: Koldusopera


----------



## Babita (2011 Június 17)

ezen kívül még Pirandello: Hat szerep-ét kell, illetve egy csomót átismételni.


----------



## Babita (2011 Június 17)

ha mindenre emlékezhetnék, amit valaha olvastam és tanultam, nagyon boldog lennék.


----------



## mliss (2011 Június 17)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Babita (2011 Június 17)

lehet, hogy ha lenne 3 kívánságom, az egyik ez lenne.


----------



## Babita (2011 Június 17)

szia mliss!


----------



## mliss (2011 Június 17)

Benn van egy légy a szobámban.


----------



## Babita (2011 Június 17)

jó, hogy jöttél 
te miért regisztráltál?


----------



## mliss (2011 Június 17)

Szia Babita! Mire készülsz? Vizsgázol?


----------



## mliss (2011 Június 17)

Hát én azért regiztem, mert itt rengeteg keresztszemes minta van amit le szeretnék szedni.


----------



## mliss (2011 Június 17)

Eddig gobleneztem, vagy 10 évig, még van egy amit megcsinálok, aztán át akarok állni leszámolós keresztszemesre.


----------



## Babita (2011 Június 17)

nem, vizsgáztatok , ezért újra kell olvasnom azt, amit régesrégen olvastam.


----------



## mliss (2011 Június 17)

Itt vagy még?


----------



## mliss (2011 Június 17)

Jaa, értem, akkor tanítasz. Nekem is tanári végzettségem van.


----------



## Babita (2011 Június 17)

fú, minden elismerésem a tiéd. nekem nincs türelmem a kézimunkázáshoz 

viszont most magadra hagylak 
további szép estét!
szia! o/


----------



## mliss (2011 Június 17)

Bár még csak másfél évet tanítottam, de többet nem is szeretnék.


----------



## mliss (2011 Június 17)

Hm, nagy kár. De menj csak, nem tartalak fel.


----------



## mliss (2011 Június 17)

Jó készülgetést.


----------



## mliss (2011 Június 17)

Van itt még valaki?


----------



## mliss (2011 Június 17)

Úgy látszik, egyedül maradtam.


----------



## mliss (2011 Június 17)

Tegnap kiolvastam a Dracula-t. Egész jó volt.


----------



## mliss (2011 Június 17)

Most meg Hasfelmetsző Jack-ről olvasok egy könyvet. Még csak az elején tartok.


----------



## mliss (2011 Június 17)

Nem tudom, mit írjak még.


----------



## mliss (2011 Június 17)

Voltam a konyhában.


----------



## mliss (2011 Június 17)

Csináltam magamnak szörpöt, bodzásat. Most azt iszom.


----------



## mliss (2011 Június 17)

Közben zenét hallgatok. Scorpions - wind of change


----------



## mliss (2011 Június 17)

Később fogok filmet nézni.


----------



## mliss (2011 Június 17)

Közben varrni fogom a goblenemet.


----------



## mliss (2011 Június 17)

De először is szedek le keresztszemeseket.  Juppííí


----------



## Julcsi85 (2011 Június 17)

sziasztok


----------



## Julcsi85 (2011 Június 17)

most már én is itt vagyok


----------



## Julcsi85 (2011 Június 17)

köszönöm


----------



## kokovacs77 (2011 Június 17)

Szia, szia szia


----------



## kokovacs77 (2011 Június 17)

Ma én is belekezdek


----------



## kokovacs77 (2011 Június 17)

Horgolni tanulni kész élvezet


----------



## kokovacs77 (2011 Június 17)

Felejt a szerver


----------



## kokovacs77 (2011 Június 17)

Szia. hogy jegyeztetted meg a hozzászólást?


----------



## kokovacs77 (2011 Június 17)

legalább 15nél kellene tartani


----------



## kokovacs77 (2011 Június 17)

jövünk, jövünk


----------



## esthers (2011 Június 17)

Én is itt vagyok


----------



## kokovacs77 (2011 Június 17)

A fél ország csatlakozik


----------



## esthers (2011 Június 17)

Üdv mindenkinek


----------



## kokovacs77 (2011 Június 17)

Sorstársra találtam!!!


----------



## esthers (2011 Június 17)

Bár én már próbálkoztam a többi bloghoz is hozzászólni


----------



## kokovacs77 (2011 Június 17)

Vajon mennyi az annyi?


----------



## esthers (2011 Június 17)

Itt kötöttem ki


----------



## kokovacs77 (2011 Június 17)

Az két tucat


----------



## esthers (2011 Június 17)

mert kifogytam az okosságokból


----------



## esthers (2011 Június 17)

nem tudom hogy hány hozzászólás kell még


----------



## esthers (2011 Június 17)

ahhoz hogy aktív tag legyek


----------



## esthers (2011 Június 17)

de nagyon próbálkozom


----------



## esthers (2011 Június 17)

köszönet annak aki létrehozta ezt a fórumot


----------



## esthers (2011 Június 17)

mert talán itt kaptam az első hasznos infót


----------



## esthers (2011 Június 17)

illetve írhatok butaságokat is


----------



## esthers (2011 Június 17)

anélkül, hogy megszólnának


----------



## esthers (2011 Június 17)




----------



## esthers (2011 Június 17)

Bár lassan már a semmitmondás is nehezemre esik


----------



## esthers (2011 Június 17)

de légyszíves tudjátok be annak hogy este van


----------



## esthers (2011 Június 17)

éjjel nem sokat tudtam aludni


----------



## esthers (2011 Június 17)

szerintem megint telihold lesz


----------



## esthers (2011 Június 17)

jut eszembe ki látta a holdfogyatkozást?


----------



## esthers (2011 Június 17)

érdekes volt, de a napfogyatkozáshoz képest kevésbé látványos


----------



## esthers (2011 Június 17)

a körvonalak sem voltak olyan élesek


----------



## esthers (2011 Június 17)

mint a napfogyatkozásnál


----------



## esthers (2011 Június 17)

de akkor is látványos volt


----------



## esthers (2011 Június 17)

remélem most már elegendő hozzászólásom van az aktív tagsághoz


----------



## esthers (2011 Június 17)

már alig várom!!!


----------



## Slave (2011 Június 17)

Sziasztok


----------



## tigerishka (2011 Június 18)

Sziasztok


----------



## tigerishka (2011 Június 18)

A maganyban az a jo ,sokat lehet olvasni


----------



## tigerishka (2011 Június 18)

De olvasni is mar csak az ember az anyanyelven szeret


----------



## tigerishka (2011 Június 18)

Mar ha marad belole valami


----------



## tigerishka (2011 Június 18)

de azert jo magyarul irni,es olvasni


----------



## tigerishka (2011 Június 18)

Van ebben valami felemelo ,hogy csak "mi " ertjuk


----------



## tigerishka (2011 Június 18)

a masodik vilaghaboru alatt az amerikaiak navaho indianokat alkalmaztak az ellenseges terulet folott repulve ,mikor radioztak,mert azt senki nem ertette foleg a nemetek nem


----------



## tigerishka (2011 Június 18)

szoval ,szep a magyar nyelv


----------



## tigerishka (2011 Június 18)

Nekem a legszebb,megha naponta az angollal kell beszelnem


----------



## tigerishka (2011 Június 18)

de Ti is igy vagytok ezzel ,ugye?


----------



## tigerishka (2011 Június 18)

Nem lenne jo ha eltunnenk a Foldrol...


----------



## tigerishka (2011 Június 18)

Egy csodalatos nemzet csodalatos nyelve


----------



## tigerishka (2011 Június 18)

en meg foldonkivuli vagyok


----------



## Annamaris91 (2011 Június 18)

*20 hozzászolás gyorsan*

1


----------



## Annamaris91 (2011 Június 18)

2


----------



## Annamaris91 (2011 Június 18)

3


----------



## Annamaris91 (2011 Június 18)

4


----------



## Annamaris91 (2011 Június 18)

5


----------



## Annamaris91 (2011 Június 18)

Meleg van


----------



## Annamaris91 (2011 Június 18)

mindjárt végzek a vizsgáimmal


----------



## Annamaris91 (2011 Június 18)

juppi


----------



## Annamaris91 (2011 Június 18)




----------



## gildesh (2011 Június 18)

Jelen


----------



## Annamaris91 (2011 Június 18)

süt ránk a napsugár tenger színű kék az ég...


----------



## Annamaris91 (2011 Június 18)

Bocsi csak nosztalgiám van...


----------



## Annamaris91 (2011 Június 18)

0:57 van


----------



## Annamaris91 (2011 Június 18)

szombat van és itt ülök a koliban


----------



## Annamaris91 (2011 Június 18)

uhh már nem tudok mit írni


----------



## Annamaris91 (2011 Június 18)

15


----------



## Annamaris91 (2011 Június 18)

Zuhog az eső, csak változz csak változz


----------



## Annamaris91 (2011 Június 18)

Ahogy az idő, csak változz csak változz


----------



## Annamaris91 (2011 Június 18)

Simogat az ég, csak változz csak változz csak még


----------



## Annamaris91 (2011 Június 18)

Mert nem volt, még nem volt elég.
by: Republic


----------



## Annamaris91 (2011 Június 18)

Keresnek újra mindig keresnek
Jönnek az árnyak szembe jönnek
Magamat látom csak magamat féltem
Fenn a magasban és lenn a mélyben.


----------



## amkiliti (2011 Június 18)

*elore is kosz*

mindenkinek ezen az oldalon, kosz a lehetoseget 
sajnos uj vagyok igy a letoltes meg nem megy de orommel latom hogy milyen sok informacio van itt
kellemes hetveget mindenkinek


----------



## amkiliti (2011 Június 18)

elore is kosyi mindenkinek hogy ez az oldal letezik


----------



## vbela64 (2011 Június 18)

Sziasztok!
Dunaharasztiban élek.
Van két szép gyermekem, és egy feleségem...


----------



## yona (2011 Június 18)

megvan a 20!


----------



## cskinga94 (2011 Június 18)

*kell 20 hozzászólás*

mégis mit lehet egyáltalán ide írni


----------



## lexa024 (2011 Június 18)

hahó


----------



## cskinga94 (2011 Június 18)

na már van kettő


----------



## cskinga94 (2011 Június 18)

halló


----------



## cskinga94 (2011 Június 18)

na már van 4
haladunk


----------



## cskinga94 (2011 Június 18)

megöregszem mire meglesz a 20 hozzászólás


----------



## lexa024 (2011 Június 18)

gratula én is erre hajtok


----------



## cskinga94 (2011 Június 18)

:twisted:


----------



## cskinga94 (2011 Június 18)

:11:


----------



## lexa024 (2011 Június 18)

hát


----------



## cskinga94 (2011 Június 18)

:55:


----------



## lexa024 (2011 Június 18)

ha


----------



## cskinga94 (2011 Június 18)

már elfelejtettem mennyit írtam


----------



## lexa024 (2011 Június 18)

lassan


----------



## cskinga94 (2011 Június 18)

hát legalább nem csak én nem tok mit írni


----------



## lexa024 (2011 Június 18)

is


----------



## lexa024 (2011 Június 18)

azért


----------



## cskinga94 (2011 Június 18)

még grimaszok kiss


----------



## lexa024 (2011 Június 18)

talán


----------



## cskinga94 (2011 Június 18)

hy


----------



## lexa024 (2011 Június 18)

ma


----------



## cskinga94 (2011 Június 18)

na jó szünet lemegyek kajálni
de már valahol 10-15 körül járok
huhh
ez leamortizál


----------



## lexa024 (2011 Június 18)

még


----------



## lexa024 (2011 Június 18)

meg


----------



## lexa024 (2011 Június 18)

lesz


----------



## lexa024 (2011 Június 18)

a


----------



## lexa024 (2011 Június 18)

20 :d


----------



## cskinga94 (2011 Június 18)

papapappapapapapappapa


----------



## cskinga94 (2011 Június 18)

15


----------



## cskinga94 (2011 Június 18)

16


----------



## cskinga94 (2011 Június 18)

17


----------



## cskinga94 (2011 Június 18)

18


----------



## cskinga94 (2011 Június 18)

19


----------



## cskinga94 (2011 Június 18)

20


----------



## cskinga94 (2011 Június 18)

sssss


----------



## masterboot (2011 Június 18)

Hello, 20 nagyon sok.. miért van szükség erre az egészre?


----------



## masterboot (2011 Június 18)

De tényleg, válaszoljon már valaki, mert érdekel ám


----------



## masterboot (2011 Június 18)

Szóval ? 17 kell még?


----------



## masterboot (2011 Június 18)

16


----------



## masterboot (2011 Június 18)

15


----------



## masterboot (2011 Június 18)

14


----------



## masterboot (2011 Június 18)

13


----------



## masterboot (2011 Június 18)

12


----------



## masterboot (2011 Június 18)

11


----------



## masterboot (2011 Június 18)

10


----------



## masterboot (2011 Június 18)

09


----------



## masterboot (2011 Június 18)

08


----------



## masterboot (2011 Június 18)

07


----------



## masterboot (2011 Június 18)

06


----------



## masterboot (2011 Június 18)

05


----------



## masterboot (2011 Június 18)

04


----------



## masterboot (2011 Június 18)

03


----------



## masterboot (2011 Június 18)

02


----------



## masterboot (2011 Június 18)

01


----------



## masterboot (2011 Június 18)

00


----------



## fodrobi (2011 Június 18)

20


----------



## fodrobi (2011 Június 18)

19


----------



## fodrobi (2011 Június 18)

18


----------



## fodrobi (2011 Június 18)

17


----------



## fodrobi (2011 Június 18)

16


----------



## fodrobi (2011 Június 18)

15


----------



## fodrobi (2011 Június 18)

14


----------



## fodrobi (2011 Június 18)

13


----------



## fodrobi (2011 Június 18)

12


----------



## fodrobi (2011 Június 18)

11


----------



## fodrobi (2011 Június 18)

10


----------



## fodrobi (2011 Június 18)

9


----------



## fodrobi (2011 Június 18)

8


----------



## fodrobi (2011 Június 18)

7


----------



## fodrobi (2011 Június 18)

6


----------



## fodrobi (2011 Június 18)

5


----------



## fodrobi (2011 Június 18)

4


----------



## fodrobi (2011 Június 18)

3


----------



## fodrobi (2011 Június 18)

2


----------



## fodrobi (2011 Június 18)

1


----------



## Cokeolo (2011 Június 18)

Hello mindenki!!!!!
Örülök hogy regiztem erre az oldalra nagyon jó...


----------



## Cokeolo (2011 Június 18)

2


----------



## Cokeolo (2011 Június 18)

3


----------



## Cokeolo (2011 Június 18)

:d


----------



## Cokeolo (2011 Június 18)

gdfbh


----------



## bvera (2011 Június 18)

Köszönöm


----------



## bvera (2011 Június 18)

2


----------



## bvera (2011 Június 18)

3


----------



## bvera (2011 Június 18)

4


----------



## bvera (2011 Június 18)

5


----------



## bvera (2011 Június 18)

6


----------



## bvera (2011 Június 18)

7


----------



## bvera (2011 Június 18)

8


----------



## bvera (2011 Június 18)

9


----------



## bvera (2011 Június 18)

10


----------



## bvera (2011 Június 18)

11


----------



## bvera (2011 Június 18)

12


----------



## bvera (2011 Június 18)

13


----------



## bvera (2011 Június 18)

14


----------



## bvera (2011 Június 18)

15


----------



## bvera (2011 Június 18)

16


----------



## bvera (2011 Június 18)

17


----------



## bvera (2011 Június 18)

18


----------



## bvera (2011 Június 18)

19


----------



## bvera (2011 Június 18)

20


----------



## krisztina87 (2011 Június 18)

* Miert kell 20szor valamihez hozzaszolni?*

 Miert kell 20szor valamihez hozzaszolni?


Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


----------



## krisztina87 (2011 Június 18)




----------



## zsolt915 (2011 Június 18)

szia!


----------



## zsolt915 (2011 Június 18)

Én igazából csak egy számot szerettem volna letölteni, azért regisztráltam.


----------



## zsolt915 (2011 Június 18)

De tök jó, hogy van egy ilyen oldala a kanadai magyaroknak.


----------



## zsolt915 (2011 Június 18)

Régen volt egy olyan mondás, hogy a második legnépesebb magyar város Budapest után Torontó. Vajon ez még mindig így van?


----------



## zsolt915 (2011 Június 18)

Még 15 hozzászólás és még 2 nap...


----------



## zsolt915 (2011 Június 18)

már csak 14


----------



## zsolt915 (2011 Június 18)

13


----------



## zsolt915 (2011 Június 18)

12


----------



## zsolt915 (2011 Június 18)

11


----------



## zsolt915 (2011 Június 18)

10


----------



## zsolt915 (2011 Június 18)

még 9 20 másodpercenként egy hozzászólás


----------



## zsolt915 (2011 Június 18)

Van egy volt osztálytársam, a Bálint Gyuri, ő is Kanadában él


----------



## zsolt915 (2011 Június 18)

Torontóban, azt hiszem.


----------



## zsolt915 (2011 Június 18)

Ha valaki ismeri, üdvözlöm!


----------



## zsolt915 (2011 Június 18)

A két napos regisztráció vajon mit jelent. Holnap már lehet?


----------



## zsolt915 (2011 Június 18)

Vagy csak holnapután?


----------



## zsolt915 (2011 Június 18)

Nagyon kellene az a szám.


----------



## zsolt915 (2011 Június 18)

Mert tetszik


----------



## zsolt915 (2011 Június 18)

Egy híján 20.


----------



## zsolt915 (2011 Június 18)

Good morning, Canada!


----------



## zsolt915 (2011 Június 18)

Na jó, menjünk biztosra. Remélem, tényleg elérem majd így, amit szeretnék!


----------



## gerokrisz (2011 Június 18)

Sziasztok.


----------



## gerokrisz (2011 Június 18)

A másik link, ahova lehet még írni, az le lett zárva. Mért?


----------



## gerokrisz (2011 Június 18)

Hogy a fájlokat letölthessem, és tehessek fel, írok párat ide, mivel ugye kell a 20hsz.


----------



## gerokrisz (2011 Június 18)

Már csak 16


----------



## Goldmary (2011 Június 18)

szia


----------



## balogh02 (2011 Június 18)

sziasztok


----------



## hunket (2011 Június 18)

Bíztam benne, hogy 20 "Köszönöm" is elég lesz.


----------



## balogh02 (2011 Június 18)

kell a 20 hsz


----------



## hunket (2011 Június 18)

De nem :-(


----------



## hunket (2011 Június 18)

Más fórumokon az ilyen post-okért ban jár


----------



## balogh02 (2011 Június 18)

3


----------



## hunket (2011 Június 18)

Nem tudom, mit írjak még.


----------



## hunket (2011 Június 18)

Nem is olyan könnyű húsz nem túl hülye hsz-t írni!


----------



## balogh02 (2011 Június 18)

kíváncsi lennék miért van erre szükség :S


----------



## Goldmary (2011 Június 18)

kiss


Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


----------



## hunket (2011 Június 18)

Asszony javasolja, írd: "Sziasztok"


----------



## Goldmary (2011 Június 18)

hunket írta:


> Nem is olyan könnyű húsz nem túl hülye hsz-t írni!


----------



## balogh02 (2011 Június 18)

húh gyerekek meg kell erőltetnem magam


----------



## hunket (2011 Június 18)

Tehát: Sziasztok


----------



## Goldmary (2011 Június 18)

hunket írta:


> Nem tudom, mit írjak még.


----------



## balogh02 (2011 Június 18)

tetszenek ezek az erőltetett hsz.-ok


----------



## Goldmary (2011 Június 18)

:d


balogh02 írta:


> húh gyerekek meg kell erőltetnem magam


----------



## hunket (2011 Június 18)

Kicsit csípős lett a csilis babom, de legalább füstölt csülökből csináltam darált hús helyett.


----------



## hunket (2011 Június 18)

A sör viszont kellemesen csillapította az égést a torkomban.


----------



## balogh02 (2011 Június 18)

egyébként még nem találkoztam ilyen fura szabállyal


----------



## hunket (2011 Június 18)

De szinte már hiányzik az égető érzés.


----------



## hunket (2011 Június 18)

Asszem rátolok egy kupica házi páleszt!


----------



## balogh02 (2011 Június 18)

nah már itt vannak a kaják is szuper


----------



## hunket (2011 Június 18)

Aztán jöhet a sör megint!


----------



## balogh02 (2011 Június 18)

kezdünk belejönni nem???


----------



## hunket (2011 Június 18)

Csak mire meglesz a 20 hozzászólás, úgy berúgok, hogy nem is emlékszem mit akartam letölteni


----------



## hunket (2011 Június 18)

19 másodperc két HSZ között. Kellett várnom még egy másodpercet LOL


----------



## balogh02 (2011 Június 18)

nah már a fele megvan


----------



## hunket (2011 Június 18)

Nincs is jobb a cilis-bab --- sör --- házipálesz triónál. Aki nem hiszi, próbálja ki!


----------



## hunket (2011 Június 18)

De aztán ha tényleg bejön, ne felejtsétek el megköszönni, abból még nincs egy sem.


----------



## balogh02 (2011 Június 18)

nem hittem volna hogy képes leszek egy 50.9 kb-os fájlért ennyit tenni


----------



## hunket (2011 Június 18)

Még jó, hogy ilyen követelmény nincs!


----------



## balogh02 (2011 Június 18)

nah de hát a szabály az szabály


----------



## hunket (2011 Június 18)

Megint 19 másodperc alatt .... Utál is érte az asszony XD


----------



## hunket (2011 Június 18)

balogh02 írta:


> nem hittem volna hogy képes leszek egy 50.9 kb-os fájlért ennyit tenni



Melyik az?


----------



## balogh02 (2011 Június 18)

kicsit úgy érzem magam mint egy be telefonálós játék műsor vezetője


----------



## hunket (2011 Június 18)

És... taraaaaa... a 20. Hurráááááááááááááá!


----------



## balogh02 (2011 Június 18)

Caramel - Lelekdonor.mid‎ (50.9 KB)


----------



## hunket (2011 Június 18)

balogh02 írta:


> kicsit úgy érzem magam mint egy be telefonálós játék műsor vezetője



Ez nagyon jó


----------



## balogh02 (2011 Június 18)

csak írni és írni


----------



## balogh02 (2011 Június 18)

írni hogy hogy meglegyen a 20 hsz. csak ott meg mondani kell hogy teljen az idő


----------



## balogh02 (2011 Június 18)

és megy a rizsa, megy a rizsa


----------



## balogh02 (2011 Június 18)

és már nem sok van hátra húh


----------



## balogh02 (2011 Június 18)

miért kerültem át???


----------



## balogh02 (2011 Június 18)

és voálá 20 hsz. oh yeah


----------



## balogh02 (2011 Június 18)

a virágokat az öltözőbe kérném köszi mindenkinek  aranyosak vagytok


----------



## balogh02 (2011 Június 18)

meglett a 20 de mégsem tölthetem le. Miért????


----------



## Blakszta (2011 Június 18)

naakkó szeggyünk' össze huszat. kezdem elölről.
ETTY.


----------



## Blakszta (2011 Június 18)

merugye regisztráltam szűk négy éve, de erre még nem került sor.


----------



## Blakszta (2011 Június 18)

no de majd most.


----------



## Blakszta (2011 Június 18)

és hangsebességgel vágtatunk a négyes hozzászólásszám felé.


----------



## Blakszta (2011 Június 18)

tizenhatezer-hatszáznegyven oldal van előttünk. az majdnem annyi, mint egy délelőtt minden pesti metrókocsin hosszában végignézni.


----------



## eperhegy69 (2011 Június 18)

gyerek!


----------



## eperhegy69 (2011 Június 18)

gyerek2!


----------



## eperhegy69 (2011 Június 18)

gyerek4!


----------



## eperhegy69 (2011 Június 18)

gyerek6!


----------



## eperhegy69 (2011 Június 18)

gyerek8!


----------



## eperhegy69 (2011 Június 18)

gyerek9!


----------



## eperhegy69 (2011 Június 18)

gyerek11!


----------



## eperhegy69 (2011 Június 18)

gyerek12!


----------



## eperhegy69 (2011 Június 18)

gyerek3!


----------



## eperhegy69 (2011 Június 18)

gyerek5!


----------



## eperhegy69 (2011 Június 18)

gyerek7!


----------



## eperhegy69 (2011 Június 18)

gyerek10!


----------



## eperhegy69 (2011 Június 18)

gyerek14!


----------



## eperhegy69 (2011 Június 18)

gyerek15!


----------



## eperhegy69 (2011 Június 18)

gyerek16!


----------



## eperhegy69 (2011 Június 18)

gyerek17!


----------



## eperhegy69 (2011 Június 18)

gyerek18!


----------



## eperhegy69 (2011 Június 18)

gyereke!


----------



## eperhegy69 (2011 Június 18)

gyerekee!


----------



## eperhegy69 (2011 Június 18)

gyerekeee!


----------



## Goldmary (2011 Június 18)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


Hello


----------



## Blakszta (2011 Június 18)

mennyi? harminc?


----------



## Blakszta (2011 Június 18)

jött a melegváltás 
hogytecciklenni?


----------



## Blakszta (2011 Június 18)

jött a melegváltás 
hogytecciklenni?


----------



## Blakszta (2011 Június 18)

elküldtem sokszor, hogy ne maraggy'ék le semmi értékesről 
:9: :9:


----------



## Blakszta (2011 Június 18)

ekkész vérszemet kaptam a nagy választéknyi szmálylitól


----------



## Blakszta (2011 Június 18)

:23::23::``::``::ugras::ugras:


----------



## Blakszta (2011 Június 18)

kettőlett maradhat?


----------



## Blakszta (2011 Június 18)

húsz másodperc? az iken
oszt' aki nem bírja odáig?


----------



## Blakszta (2011 Június 18)

aztánugye kipróbáltam, hogy a köszöngetés hozzászólásnak számít-é.
osztaztán kiderült, hogy nem.


----------



## vbela64 (2011 Június 18)

háááát ennyi hülyeséget egy rakáson...


----------



## Blakszta (2011 Június 18)

(mácsak 6)


----------



## Blakszta (2011 Június 18)

vájá mitisakartam?


----------



## Blakszta (2011 Június 18)

na mégsem köszöngetek


----------



## Blakszta (2011 Június 18)

18+


----------



## Blakszta (2011 Június 18)

egy hiján


----------



## Blakszta (2011 Június 18)

20 tadam


----------



## Blakszta (2011 Június 18)

na még egyet, hogy bisztoss meglegyünk


----------



## Blakszta (2011 Június 18)

vbela64 írta:


> háááát ennyi hülyeséget egy rakáson...



Isten hozta négyeskét, körbevezessem esetleg?


----------



## nyihel (2011 Június 18)

Ez nagy segítség, köszönjük


----------



## kg79 (2011 Június 18)

hello


----------



## kg79 (2011 Június 18)

kezdem az abc betűivel: a


----------



## kg79 (2011 Június 18)

á


----------



## kg79 (2011 Június 18)

b


----------



## kg79 (2011 Június 18)

c


----------



## kg79 (2011 Június 18)

cs


----------



## kg79 (2011 Június 18)

d


----------



## kg79 (2011 Június 18)

dz


----------



## kg79 (2011 Június 18)

dzs


----------



## kg79 (2011 Június 18)

e


----------



## kg79 (2011 Június 18)

é


----------



## kg79 (2011 Június 18)

f


----------



## kg79 (2011 Június 18)

g


----------



## kg79 (2011 Június 18)

gy


----------



## kg79 (2011 Június 18)

*h*


----------



## kg79 (2011 Június 18)

_i_


----------



## kg79 (2011 Június 18)

í


----------



## kg79 (2011 Június 18)

j


----------



## kg79 (2011 Június 18)

k


----------



## kg79 (2011 Június 18)

L


----------



## kg79 (2011 Június 18)

meg is van, de biztos ami biztos: ly
hátha valamelyiket törli a modi, pedig tök értelmes voltam szerintem
és még csak nem is voltam gyűlöletkeltő
mert ha az akartam volna lenni, akkor pl. a b-hez írhattam volna, hogy b, mint nyomorult, hájas *belga* rohadékok


----------



## indigo926 (2011 Június 18)

1


----------



## indigo926 (2011 Június 18)

2


----------



## indigo926 (2011 Június 18)

3


----------



## indigo926 (2011 Június 18)

4


----------



## indigo926 (2011 Június 18)

5


----------



## indigo926 (2011 Június 18)

6


----------



## indigo926 (2011 Június 18)

7


----------



## indigo926 (2011 Június 18)

8


----------



## indigo926 (2011 Június 18)

9


----------



## indigo926 (2011 Június 18)

10


----------



## indigo926 (2011 Június 18)

11


----------



## indigo926 (2011 Június 18)

12


----------



## indigo926 (2011 Június 18)

13


----------



## indigo926 (2011 Június 18)

14


----------



## indigo926 (2011 Június 18)

15


----------



## indigo926 (2011 Június 18)

16


----------



## indigo926 (2011 Június 18)

17


----------



## indigo926 (2011 Június 18)

18


----------



## indigo926 (2011 Június 18)

19


----------



## indigo926 (2011 Június 18)

20. jó ötlet, hogy kicsit elvegye a csak eltölteni akarók kedvét


----------



## nymadwe (2011 Június 19)

mi értelme a 20 hozzászólásos limitnek, ha direkt ezt kikerülendő vannak topicok?


----------



## nymadwe (2011 Június 19)

komolyan nem értem...


----------



## nymadwe (2011 Június 19)

ráadásul én már 23nál járok


----------



## nymadwe (2011 Június 19)

rosszul számolnék???


----------



## nymadwe (2011 Június 19)

8 napja regisztráltam, ez a 25. üzenetem és mégsem vagyok rendes tag...


----------



## monkist (2011 Június 19)

jelen


----------



## monkist (2011 Június 19)

2. jelen


----------



## monkist (2011 Június 19)

3. jelen


----------



## monkist (2011 Június 19)

4. jelen


----------



## monkist (2011 Június 19)

5. jelen


----------



## monkist (2011 Június 19)

*6. jelen *


----------



## monkist (2011 Június 19)

7. jelen


----------



## monkist (2011 Június 19)

8. jelen


----------



## monkist (2011 Június 19)

9. jelen


----------



## monkist (2011 Június 19)

10. jelen


----------



## monkist (2011 Június 19)

11. jelen


----------



## monkist (2011 Június 19)

12. jelen


----------



## monkist (2011 Június 19)

13. jelen


----------



## monkist (2011 Június 19)

14. jelen


----------



## monkist (2011 Június 19)

15. jelen


----------



## monkist (2011 Június 19)

16. jelen


----------



## monkist (2011 Június 19)

17. jelen


----------



## monkist (2011 Június 19)

18. jelen


----------



## monkist (2011 Június 19)

19. jelen


----------



## monkist (2011 Június 19)

20. jelen


----------



## Pifi (2011 Június 19)

*az út*

Itt vagyok végre! Egyszer már megszereztem a 20 üzenetet, de sajnos jelszót váltottam és kezdhetem újra!


----------



## Pifi (2011 Június 19)

*itt vagyok*

Itt vagyok


----------



## Pifi (2011 Június 19)

remélem gyorsan sikerül teljesítenem


----------



## Pifi (2011 Június 19)

Nagyon esik az eső és ez rontja a kedvemet


----------



## Pifi (2011 Június 19)

Remélem látja valaki és válaszolgat majd rá


----------



## Pifi (2011 Június 19)

Vége a tanévnek


----------



## Pifi (2011 Június 19)

Kitört a nyári szabadság!


----------



## Pifi (2011 Június 19)

Forró nyár és utazás meg fürdés


----------



## Pifi (2011 Június 19)

Minden szép amikor kinyílnak a virágok és pihenhetsz a szabadban


----------



## Pifi (2011 Június 19)

Ma reggel kerékpároztam a városi csendben


----------



## Pifi (2011 Június 19)

Üres volt a város


----------



## Pifi (2011 Június 19)

Szereti valaki a lecsót?


----------



## Pifi (2011 Június 19)

Azt fogok reggelizni!


----------



## Pifi (2011 Június 19)

A kertemben van paprika és paradicsom!


----------



## Pifi (2011 Június 19)

Ebből a legfinomabb!


----------



## Pifi (2011 Június 19)

A lecsónak hangulata van!


----------



## Pifi (2011 Június 19)

ÉS természetesen kitűnő íze!


----------



## Pifi (2011 Június 19)

Magyar étel!


----------



## Pifi (2011 Június 19)

Teszek bele egy kis csípős paprikát is!


----------



## Pifi (2011 Június 19)

Remek reggeli!


----------



## Pifi (2011 Június 19)

Valami csodálatos illata van!


----------



## Pifi (2011 Június 19)

No és az íze!?


----------



## Pifi (2011 Június 19)

Remélem jó tippet adtam egy jó kis magyar reggelihez!


----------



## Pifi (2011 Június 19)

Természetesen boros tea illik mellé!


----------



## Pifi (2011 Június 19)

CSAK KIS kanál bort szabad bele tenni!????


----------



## Pifi (2011 Június 19)

Ez megint csak egy finomság!


----------



## Pifi (2011 Június 19)

Addig élvezem az életet amíg lehet!


----------



## Pifi (2011 Június 19)

Természetesen módjával!!!!!!!


----------



## Pifi (2011 Június 19)

Jó étvágyat mindenkinek!


----------



## Pifi (2011 Június 19)

No megjött nekem is az étvágyam!


----------



## Pifi (2011 Június 19)

Az illata itt van már körülöttem!


----------



## Pifi (2011 Június 19)

Csábít és evésre késztet!


----------



## Pifi (2011 Június 19)

Megyek és mind megeszem!


----------



## Pifi (2011 Június 19)

Viszlát mindenkinek!


----------



## csorbatibor (2011 Június 19)

Kedves Canadahun!

köszi a lehetőséget, hogy csatlakozhatok. Kinn élünk Angliában és nagyon szűkében vagyunk a magyar könyveknek. Itt láttam egy érdekes bejegyzést és elhatároztam csatlakozom hozzátok. Köszi, Tibor.


----------



## csorbatibor (2011 Június 19)

Köszönöm a lehetőséget!


----------



## csorbatibor (2011 Június 19)

Elsősorban olyan könyvek és elektronikus szövegek érdekelnek, melyek a 8-10 éves korosztálynak szólnak.


----------



## csorbatibor (2011 Június 19)

Magyar vagy külföldi szerző.


----------



## csorbatibor (2011 Június 19)

bármilyen formátumban megfelel.


----------



## csorbatibor (2011 Június 19)

doc, epub, txt, rtf, ltr, pdf vagy bármi


----------



## csorbatibor (2011 Június 19)

nekem is van pár könyvem amit szívesen elküldök bárkinek


----------



## csorbatibor (2011 Június 19)

sajnos még nem ismerem a módját annak hogyan kell ezt csinálni, de ha valaki tud utasítást adni, szívesen megpróbálom


----------



## csorbatibor (2011 Június 19)

természetesen


----------



## csorbatibor (2011 Június 19)

adni is szeretnék, ha már kapok


----------



## csorbatibor (2011 Június 19)

a másik dolog


----------



## csorbatibor (2011 Június 19)

nem értem a 20 bejegyzés


----------



## csorbatibor (2011 Június 19)

és a 2 nap várakozási idő szükségességét.


----------



## csorbatibor (2011 Június 19)

ezzel a tagok kitartását és elszántságát teszik próbára?


----------



## csorbatibor (2011 Június 19)

nem mindenki szeret hozzászólni, van a ki csak visszahúzódva szereti szemlélni és élvezni a eseményeket


----------



## csorbatibor (2011 Június 19)

például én


----------



## csorbatibor (2011 Június 19)

és csak olyankor reagálni, ha értelmes mondanivalója van


----------



## csorbatibor (2011 Június 19)

úgy érzem ez a hozzászólás sorozat amolyan naplósra sikerült


----------



## csorbatibor (2011 Június 19)

csak úgy maganak írogatok


----------



## csorbatibor (2011 Június 19)

mindenképpen meg kell próbálniom megszerezni a Móra könyvet amit kinéztem. Köszi, puszi mindnek!


----------



## csorbatibor (2011 Június 19)

a legnagyobb király a CanadaHun


----------



## csorbatibor (2011 Június 19)

egy ukHun-t is kéne csinálni


----------



## candyb (2011 Június 19)

Sziasztok


----------



## candyb (2011 Június 19)

olvasni szeretnék


----------



## candyb (2011 Június 19)

témák: művészet...


----------



## candyb (2011 Június 19)

...gyermeknevelés


----------



## candyb (2011 Június 19)

...mesekönyv


----------



## candyb (2011 Június 19)

...életrajz


----------



## candyb (2011 Június 19)

romantikus regény


----------



## candyb (2011 Június 19)

...életmód


----------



## candyb (2011 Június 19)

..ezoterika


----------



## candyb (2011 Június 19)

A jó szülő kézikönyve


----------



## candyb (2011 Június 19)

A szívmágnes titkai


----------



## candyb (2011 Június 19)

a függőleges világkép


----------



## candyb (2011 Június 19)

A gyermek felfedezése


----------



## candyb (2011 Június 19)

a játék nem csak játék?


----------



## candyb (2011 Június 19)

A lélek nyomai


----------



## candyb (2011 Június 19)

A nő és a tao


----------



## candyb (2011 Június 19)

A sokeres nevelés titkai


----------



## candyb (2011 Június 19)

A test, mint a lélek tükre


----------



## candyb (2011 Június 19)

A tudatos test


----------



## candyb (2011 Június 19)

Bogármese


----------



## candyb (2011 Június 19)

Csakra gyakorlatok


----------



## candyb (2011 Június 19)

jelen én is


----------



## zolank (2011 Június 19)

sziasztok, én szociális gondozó vagyok magyar országon, és az egyik ellátottamnak vannak rokonai Kanadában, a családi nevük Marko, ha van ismeretetek róla kérlek jelezzétek.


----------



## zolank (2011 Június 19)

sziasztok! Szegvárról


----------



## zolank (2011 Június 19)

szabad véleményezni? vagy csak értékelni?


----------



## oakie10 (2011 Június 19)

*20 hozzászólás*

1


----------



## oakie10 (2011 Június 19)

2


----------



## oakie10 (2011 Június 19)

három


----------



## oakie10 (2011 Június 19)

Yesudian


----------



## oakie10 (2011 Június 19)

Sport


----------



## oakie10 (2011 Június 19)

és


----------



## oakie10 (2011 Június 19)

jóga


----------



## oakie10 (2011 Június 19)

című


----------



## oakie10 (2011 Június 19)

könyvet


----------



## oakie10 (2011 Június 19)

szeretném


----------



## oakie10 (2011 Június 19)

a


----------



## oakie10 (2011 Június 19)

páromnak


----------



## oakie10 (2011 Június 19)

letölteni


----------



## oakie10 (2011 Június 19)

meglepetésnek


----------



## oakie10 (2011 Június 19)

szánom


----------



## oakie10 (2011 Június 19)

remélem


----------



## oakie10 (2011 Június 19)

tetszeni


----------



## oakie10 (2011 Június 19)

fog


----------



## oakie10 (2011 Június 19)

neki.


----------



## oakie10 (2011 Június 19)

20


----------



## csocsika (2011 Június 19)

Sziasztok!  hozzászólás 1.


----------



## csocsika (2011 Június 19)

Sziasztok!  hozzászólás 2.


----------



## csocsika (2011 Június 19)

Sziasztok!  hozzászólás 3.


----------



## csocsika (2011 Június 19)

Sziasztok!  hozzászólás 4.


----------



## csocsika (2011 Június 19)

Sziasztok!  hozzászólás 5.


----------



## csocsika (2011 Június 19)

Sziasztok!  hozzászólás 6.


----------



## csocsika (2011 Június 19)

Sziasztok!  hozzászólás 7.


----------



## csocsika (2011 Június 19)

Sziasztok!  hozzászólás 8.


----------



## csocsika (2011 Június 19)

Sziasztok!  hozzászólás 9.


----------



## csocsika (2011 Június 19)

Sziasztok!  hozzászólás 10.


----------



## EA38 (2011 Június 19)

1 jelen


----------



## csocsika (2011 Június 19)

Sziasztok!  hozzászólás 11.


----------



## EA38 (2011 Június 19)

2 jelen


----------



## csocsika (2011 Június 19)

Sziasztok!  hozzászólás 12.


----------



## EA38 (2011 Június 19)

3


----------



## csocsika (2011 Június 19)

Sziasztok!  hozzászólás 13.


----------



## EA38 (2011 Június 19)

4


----------



## EA38 (2011 Június 19)

5


----------



## EA38 (2011 Június 19)

6


----------



## EA38 (2011 Június 19)

7


----------



## EA38 (2011 Június 19)

8


----------



## EA38 (2011 Június 19)

9


----------



## EA38 (2011 Június 19)

10


----------



## csocsika (2011 Június 19)

Sziasztok!  hozzászólás 14.


----------



## EA38 (2011 Június 19)

11


----------



## EA38 (2011 Június 19)

12


----------



## csocsika (2011 Június 19)

Sziasztok!  hozzászólás 15.


----------



## EA38 (2011 Június 19)

13


----------



## csocsika (2011 Június 19)

Sziasztok!  hozzászólás 16.


----------



## csocsika (2011 Június 19)

Sziasztok!  hozzászólás 17.


----------



## EA38 (2011 Június 19)

14


----------



## csocsika (2011 Június 19)

Sziasztok!  hozzászólás 18.


----------



## EA38 (2011 Június 19)

15


----------



## csocsika (2011 Június 19)

Sziasztok!  hozzászólás 19.


----------



## EA38 (2011 Június 19)

16


----------



## travego (2011 Június 19)

Sziasztok,miért nem enged a rendszer semmit,megvan a 20 hozzászólásom?


----------



## csocsika (2011 Június 19)

és az utolsó


----------



## EA38 (2011 Június 19)

17


----------



## EA38 (2011 Június 19)

18


----------



## EA38 (2011 Június 19)

19


----------



## EA38 (2011 Június 19)

20


----------



## EA38 (2011 Június 19)

21


----------



## travego (2011 Június 19)

Hahó


----------



## derildike (2011 Június 19)

én is jelen


----------



## derildike (2011 Június 19)

salala


----------



## derildike (2011 Június 19)

1


----------



## derildike (2011 Június 19)

5


----------



## derildike (2011 Június 19)

6


----------



## derildike (2011 Június 19)

7


----------



## derildike (2011 Június 19)

8


----------



## derildike (2011 Június 19)

9


----------



## derildike (2011 Június 19)

10


----------



## derildike (2011 Június 19)

11


----------



## derildike (2011 Június 19)

12


----------



## derildike (2011 Június 19)

13


----------



## derildike (2011 Június 19)

14


----------



## derildike (2011 Június 19)

15


----------



## derildike (2011 Június 19)

16


----------



## derildike (2011 Június 19)

17.


----------



## derildike (2011 Június 19)

18


----------



## derildike (2011 Június 19)

19


----------



## derildike (2011 Június 19)

20


----------



## Téka73 (2011 Június 19)

számolás újra indul


----------



## Téka73 (2011 Június 19)

2


----------



## Téka73 (2011 Június 19)

vagy mégsem


----------



## Cokeolo (2011 Június 19)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg



Nagyon jó...


----------



## Cokeolo (2011 Június 19)

Téka73 írta:


> vagy mégsem



Mégis


----------



## Cokeolo (2011 Június 19)

téka73 írta:


> 2



12


----------



## Farkas Rita (2011 Június 19)

Csanádka írta:


> Szomorúan láttam, hogy ideje már eltűntek a korábbi feltöltések. Biztos megvolt az oka... 1., 2., 3. osztályos szövegértést fejlesztő feladatokat teszek fel. Hátha tudja még valaki használni.


 Én nagyon szépen köszönöm azokat a feltöltött feladatokat amik már másoknak is nagy segítséggel voltak.


----------



## maxorsi (2011 Június 19)

ís-vn


----------



## mano-chan (2011 Június 19)

20 hozzászólás...
most akk írjak ide 20-szor?:O


----------



## mano-chan (2011 Június 19)

ok.
akk írok ide 20-szor


----------



## mano-chan (2011 Június 19)

2


----------



## mano-chan (2011 Június 19)

3


----------



## mano-chan (2011 Június 19)

4


----------



## mano-chan (2011 Június 19)

5


----------



## mano-chan (2011 Június 19)

6


----------



## mano-chan (2011 Június 19)

7


----------



## mano-chan (2011 Június 19)

8


----------



## mano-chan (2011 Június 19)

9


----------



## mano-chan (2011 Június 19)

10


----------



## mano-chan (2011 Június 19)

11


----------



## mano-chan (2011 Június 19)

12


----------



## mano-chan (2011 Június 19)

13


----------



## mano-chan (2011 Június 19)

14


----------



## mano-chan (2011 Június 19)

15


----------



## mano-chan (2011 Június 19)

16


----------



## mano-chan (2011 Június 19)

17


----------



## mano-chan (2011 Június 19)

18


----------



## mano-chan (2011 Június 19)

19


----------



## mano-chan (2011 Június 19)

ééééééés.......
20


----------



## zimruska (2011 Június 19)

még nem nagyon vágom hogy hogyan néz ki a forumok hirearchiája.... olvasok olvasok de nem nagyon értem


----------



## zimruska (2011 Június 19)

na most hogy visszaolvasok tehát itt spamelhetek hogy meglegyen a 20 komment ?


----------



## zimruska (2011 Június 19)

4


----------



## zimruska (2011 Június 19)

öt


----------



## zimruska (2011 Június 19)

hat


----------



## zimruska (2011 Június 19)

hét


----------



## zimruska (2011 Június 19)

nyolc


----------



## zimruska (2011 Június 19)

kilenc


----------



## zimruska (2011 Június 19)

tiz


----------



## zimruska (2011 Június 19)

tizenegy


----------



## zimruska (2011 Június 19)

tizenkettő


----------



## zimruska (2011 Június 19)

tizenhárom


----------



## zimruska (2011 Június 19)

tizennégy


----------



## zimruska (2011 Június 19)

tizenöt


----------



## zimruska (2011 Június 19)

tizenhat


----------



## zimruska (2011 Június 19)

tizenhét


----------



## zimruska (2011 Június 19)

tizennyolc


----------



## zimruska (2011 Június 19)

tizenkilenc


----------



## zimruska (2011 Június 19)

Húúúúz


----------



## Pirez (2011 Június 19)

*20 hózzászólás*



Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg




Köszi. Alig várom, hogy elérjek egy-két könyvet a fórumból

üdv: Pirez


----------



## Goldmary (2011 Június 19)

Szuper


----------



## Goldmary (2011 Június 19)

hello


----------



## Goldmary (2011 Június 19)

Koszi


----------



## Goldmary (2011 Június 19)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


namegharmat


----------



## Goldmary (2011 Június 19)

tizennyolc


----------



## Goldmary (2011 Június 19)

tizenkilenc


----------



## Goldmary (2011 Június 19)

hurra20


----------



## Tepremez (2011 Június 19)

Üdvözlet, az első hozzászólás már meg is van.


----------



## Tepremez (2011 Június 19)

kettő


----------



## Tepremez (2011 Június 19)

három


----------



## Tepremez (2011 Június 19)

négy


----------



## szevika2 (2011 Június 19)

Nagyon tetszik az oldal.


----------



## szevika2 (2011 Június 19)

Nagyon jóóóók! Remélem, majd folytatása következik.


----------



## Hughlaurie (2011 Június 19)

na akkor kezdem én is 1!


----------



## Hughlaurie (2011 Június 19)

ketőőőőő


----------



## Hughlaurie (2011 Június 19)

óóó hellóó


----------



## Hughlaurie (2011 Június 19)

izé négy


----------



## Hughlaurie (2011 Június 19)

5


----------



## Hughlaurie (2011 Június 19)

hat


----------



## Hughlaurie (2011 Június 19)

hét mint a törpe


----------



## Hughlaurie (2011 Június 19)

8


----------



## Hughlaurie (2011 Június 19)

9


----------



## Hughlaurie (2011 Június 19)

10! pont a felénél járok


----------



## Hughlaurie (2011 Június 19)

11


----------



## Hughlaurie (2011 Június 19)

12


----------



## Hughlaurie (2011 Június 19)

13


----------



## Hughlaurie (2011 Június 19)

14


----------



## Hughlaurie (2011 Június 19)

15 és még 5!


----------



## Hughlaurie (2011 Június 19)

16


----------



## Hughlaurie (2011 Június 19)

17


----------



## Hughlaurie (2011 Június 19)

18


----------



## Hughlaurie (2011 Június 19)

19


----------



## Hughlaurie (2011 Június 19)

20


----------



## Hughlaurie (2011 Június 19)

21


----------



## Hughlaurie (2011 Június 19)

22


----------



## kiskuty (2011 Június 19)

sziasztok


----------



## kiskuty (2011 Június 19)

Mókás feliratok:
- Vízvezetékszerelő autóján: "Mi megjavítjuk azt, amit a férje megjavított."
- Nemdohányzó területen: "Ha füstölni látjuk, azt gondoljuk, hogy kigyulladt, és ennek megfelelően cselekszünk."
- Szülőszoba ajtaján: "Tolni. Tolni. Tolni."
- Szemészeten: "Ha nem látja hol van, jó helyre jött."
- Családi ház kerítésén: "Szeretjük az ügynököket. Úgyis drága a kutyaeledel!"


----------



## kiskuty (2011 Június 19)

- Jean! Megyünk a vasútállomásra a sógorom elé!
- De a sógora csak holnap érkezik, uram.
- Tudom, de holnap nem érek rá kimenni elé.


----------



## szabojoe82 (2011 Június 19)

sziasztok


----------



## kiskuty (2011 Június 19)

- Használt a szúnyogriasztó, amit tegnap adtam? - kérdi a szőke nőtől a szomszédja.
- Sajnos, nem. Egész éjjel csíptek a dögök, pedig este megittam az egészet!


----------



## szabojoe82 (2011 Június 19)

sziasztok2


----------



## kiskuty (2011 Június 19)

Kutyás hirdetés:
"Kedves, aranyos bulldogot cserélnék műkézre."


----------



## kiskuty (2011 Június 19)

A lakodalomban odafordul a menyasszony a vőlegényhez:
- Te, Józsi, ez a hús olyan rágós, hogy alig bírom megenni!
- Talán hajtsd fel a fátylad, kicsim!


----------



## szabojoe82 (2011 Június 19)

sziasztok4


----------



## kiskuty (2011 Június 19)

Autós a benzinkútnál:
- Kérem ellenőrizze az abroncsokat!
Mire a kutas:
- Egy, kettő, három, négy... Megvan az összes!


----------



## kiskuty (2011 Június 19)

sok+1


----------



## kiskuty (2011 Június 19)

asok+2


----------



## kiskuty (2011 Június 19)

sok+3m


----------



## kiskuty (2011 Június 19)

1234567891011121314151617181920


----------



## kiskuty (2011 Június 19)

1mp2mp3mp4mp5mp6mp7mp8mp9mp10mp11mp.....


----------



## kiskuty (2011 Június 19)

sokadik


----------



## kiskuty (2011 Június 19)

14.


----------



## kiskuty (2011 Június 19)

15.


----------



## kiskuty (2011 Június 19)

16.


----------



## kiskuty (2011 Június 19)

17.


----------



## kiskuty (2011 Június 19)

18.


----------



## kiskuty (2011 Június 19)

19.


----------



## kiskuty (2011 Június 19)

20.


----------



## kiskuty (2011 Június 19)

21. ????


----------



## Lilu39 (2011 Június 19)

*20 hozzászólásért*

Sziasztok


----------



## Lilu39 (2011 Június 19)

2.


----------



## Lilu39 (2011 Június 19)

3.


----------



## Lilu39 (2011 Június 19)

4.


----------



## Lilu39 (2011 Június 19)

5.


----------



## Lilu39 (2011 Június 19)

6.


----------



## Lilu39 (2011 Június 19)

7.


----------



## Lilu39 (2011 Június 19)

8.


----------



## Lilu39 (2011 Június 19)

9.


----------



## Lilu39 (2011 Június 19)

10.


----------



## Lilu39 (2011 Június 19)

Kitartás


----------



## Lilu39 (2011 Június 19)

12.


----------



## Lilu39 (2011 Június 19)

13.


----------



## kiskuty (2011 Június 19)

mög mindig nem20


----------



## Lilu39 (2011 Június 19)

borzasztó 14


----------



## Lilu39 (2011 Június 19)

15.


----------



## Lilu39 (2011 Június 19)

még mindig csak 16


----------



## Lilu39 (2011 Június 19)

kibírom


----------



## Lilu39 (2011 Június 19)

18


----------



## Lilu39 (2011 Június 19)

19


----------



## Lilu39 (2011 Június 19)

itt a vége fuss el véle ....végre


----------



## tramona (2011 Június 19)

Üdvözlet Bfüredről!


----------



## tramona (2011 Június 19)

1


----------



## wsedf (2011 Június 19)

nem tudom mennyi, de még biztos nem 20.


----------



## wsedf (2011 Június 19)

Elvileg 5


----------



## visland (2011 Június 19)

*Üdvözlet*

Valóban , most gyorsan kellene a 20 hozzászólás, mert nagyon szeretnék egy könyvet letölteni. ))))))))


----------



## visland (2011 Június 19)

Üdvözlök mindenkit ! Nem tudom miről irjak igy hirtelen.


----------



## visland (2011 Június 19)

Üdvözlök mindenkit ! Nem tudom miről irjak igy hirtelen.


----------



## visland (2011 Június 19)

15


----------



## visland (2011 Június 19)

14


----------



## visland (2011 Június 19)

13


----------



## visland (2011 Június 19)

12


----------



## visland (2011 Június 19)

11


----------



## visland (2011 Június 19)

10


----------



## visland (2011 Június 19)

9


----------



## egerk (2011 Június 19)

hopp


----------



## visland (2011 Június 19)

8


----------



## visland (2011 Június 19)

7


----------



## egerk (2011 Június 19)

Jen


----------



## visland (2011 Június 19)

6


----------



## visland (2011 Június 19)

5


----------



## visland (2011 Június 19)

4


----------



## visland (2011 Június 19)

3


----------



## egerk (2011 Június 19)

fix


----------



## visland (2011 Június 19)

2


----------



## visland (2011 Június 19)

1


----------



## visland (2011 Június 19)

Üdvözlök mindenkit ! Nem tudom miről irjak igy hirtelen.


----------



## egerk (2011 Június 19)

tp


----------



## egerk (2011 Június 19)

uziut


----------



## egerk (2011 Június 19)

izoitt


----------



## egerk (2011 Június 19)

urure


----------



## wsedf (2011 Június 19)

6, six


----------



## egerk (2011 Június 19)

ou


----------



## wsedf (2011 Június 19)

7, sieben


----------



## egerk (2011 Június 19)

jueug


----------



## egerk (2011 Június 19)

kh


----------



## egerk (2011 Június 19)

khkh


----------



## egerk (2011 Június 19)

kkkkkhkh


----------



## egerk (2011 Június 19)

lsls


----------



## wsedf (2011 Június 19)

8, eight


----------



## egerk (2011 Június 19)

55


----------



## egerk (2011 Június 19)

767


----------



## egerk (2011 Június 19)

767ijjj


----------



## egerk (2011 Június 19)

zzfh


----------



## egerk (2011 Június 19)

hfjk


----------



## wsedf (2011 Június 19)

9, neun


----------



## wsedf (2011 Június 19)

10, ten


----------



## wsedf (2011 Június 19)

11, elf


----------



## wsedf (2011 Június 19)

12, tízenkettő


----------



## Szikatka (2011 Június 19)

Sziasztok!
Imádok olvasni és itt annyi könyv megtalálható..csak ugye kell a 20 hozzászólás....


----------



## Szikatka (2011 Június 19)

nos akkor csak küldözgetni kell az üzeneteket és ennyi????


----------



## Szikatka (2011 Június 19)

a 3 a szerencseszámom


----------



## Szikatka (2011 Június 19)




----------



## Szikatka (2011 Június 19)




----------



## Szikatka (2011 Június 19)

hmmmm


----------



## Szikatka (2011 Június 19)

elég rossz ezt igy kivárni


----------



## Szikatka (2011 Június 19)

.....


----------



## Szikatka (2011 Június 19)

....:::::.....


----------



## Szikatka (2011 Június 19)

már csak a fele kell


----------



## Szikatka (2011 Június 19)

kackac


----------



## Szikatka (2011 Június 19)

huhhh


----------



## Szikatka (2011 Június 19)

kicsi-nagy


----------



## Szikatka (2011 Június 19)

abcd...


----------



## Szikatka (2011 Június 19)

efgh....


----------



## Szikatka (2011 Június 19)

ijkl.....


----------



## Szikatka (2011 Június 19)

hmm


----------



## Szikatka (2011 Június 19)

ez eléggé butaság hogy ezt végig csinálom


----------



## Szikatka (2011 Június 19)

no mindegy...remélem minél több könyvet le tudok tölteni...


----------



## Szikatka (2011 Június 19)

és hogy ezeket az üzeneteket senki sem olvassa el...


----------



## Szikatka (2011 Június 19)

mindenkinek szép estét


----------



## Ever16 (2011 Június 19)

uno momento por favor


----------



## Ever16 (2011 Június 19)

én majdnem mindegyiket elolvastam xD
időtöltés


----------



## Ever16 (2011 Június 19)

meg kell szereznem a 20 üzit


----------



## Ever16 (2011 Június 19)

ez egy kicsit kínos így


----------



## Ever16 (2011 Június 19)

2 mp-t kell várnom


----------



## Ever16 (2011 Június 19)

20-at csak rossz 0 billentyűm


----------



## Ever16 (2011 Június 19)

és aztán letölthetem a kedvenc könyveimet


----------



## Ever16 (2011 Június 19)

amiket csak itt találok meg


----------



## Ever16 (2011 Június 19)

már csak 12 kell


----------



## Ever16 (2011 Június 19)

11


----------



## Ever16 (2011 Június 19)

10 közben HP-t nézek


----------



## Ever16 (2011 Június 19)

9


----------



## Ever16 (2011 Június 19)

8... nem tudom miért de itt tüzijátékoznak
?.?


----------



## Ever16 (2011 Június 19)

7... a kedvenc szereplőm Sirius♥


----------



## Ever16 (2011 Június 19)

6... meg persze Lupin prof


----------



## Ever16 (2011 Június 19)

5... már nem kell sok


----------



## Ever16 (2011 Június 19)

4... csak pár másodperc és vége


----------



## Ever16 (2011 Június 19)

3... aztán nem boldogítok senkit tovább


----------



## Ever16 (2011 Június 19)

2.... itt a vég


----------



## Ever16 (2011 Június 19)

1... búcsúzok kedves barátaim


----------



## Ever16 (2011 Június 19)

már itt sem vagyok


----------



## Ever16 (2011 Június 19)

szeretlek titeket...  csók nektek


----------



## wsedf (2011 Június 19)

13, dreizehn


----------



## wsedf (2011 Június 19)

14, fourten


----------



## wsedf (2011 Június 19)

15, fünfzehn


----------



## wsedf (2011 Június 19)

16, sixteen


----------



## wsedf (2011 Június 19)

17, siebenzehn


----------



## wsedf (2011 Június 19)

18, eightteen


----------



## wsedf (2011 Június 19)

19, neunzehn


----------



## wsedf (2011 Június 19)

20, húsz...


----------



## Benikek (2011 Június 19)

*ezdejó XD*

ezdejó XD


Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


----------



## wsedf (2011 Június 19)

21...


----------



## Benikek (2011 Június 19)

2.


----------



## Benikek (2011 Június 19)

*énis*



Madry írta:


> Sziasztok, jelen!Legyen szép napotok!


köszönöm


----------



## Benikek (2011 Június 19)

4,


----------



## Benikek (2011 Június 19)

5,6


----------



## Benikek (2011 Június 19)

8


----------



## Benikek (2011 Június 19)

9 ,assan megvan a fele


----------



## Benikek (2011 Június 19)

10


----------



## Benikek (2011 Június 19)

11


----------



## Benikek (2011 Június 19)

12


----------



## Benikek (2011 Június 19)

13


----------



## Benikek (2011 Június 19)

14


----------



## Benikek (2011 Június 19)

15


----------



## Benikek (2011 Június 19)

16


----------



## Benikek (2011 Június 19)

17


----------



## Benikek (2011 Június 19)

18


----------



## Benikek (2011 Június 19)

19


----------



## Benikek (2011 Június 19)

20


----------



## Benikek (2011 Június 19)

elvileg máér menie kéne


----------



## Benikek (2011 Június 19)

21


----------



## Benikek (2011 Június 19)

jajjXD nemtom mire jó h ennyi komment kell


----------



## Benikek (2011 Június 19)

legyen már elég


----------



## Benikek (2011 Június 19)

mér nemtomhányadik


----------



## Benikek (2011 Június 19)

@@@@@@@@@v


----------



## cerberus1 (2011 Június 19)

egy kettö hangpróba


----------



## cerberus1 (2011 Június 19)

dombornyomott malacspersely


----------



## cerberus1 (2011 Június 19)

inzultált vaspolip


----------



## cerberus1 (2011 Június 20)

vízfejű homokozóvödör


----------



## cerberus1 (2011 Június 20)

álruhás szönyeglavina


----------



## cerberus1 (2011 Június 20)

bowlinghajhabfésű


----------



## cerberus1 (2011 Június 20)

fácánhónaljszőr


----------



## cerberus1 (2011 Június 20)

alvajáró cigarettavég


----------



## cerberus1 (2011 Június 20)

alkalmatlan hűtőmágnesdal


----------



## cerberus1 (2011 Június 20)

vakarhatatlan városrészleg


----------



## cerberus1 (2011 Június 20)

eldorbézolt ingerküszöb


----------



## cerberus1 (2011 Június 20)

visszafoghatatlan csigaházkalapács


----------



## cerberus1 (2011 Június 20)

a megköszönhetetlenség lila küszöbe


----------



## cerberus1 (2011 Június 20)

váratlan nyomelembevitel adagoló


----------



## cerberus1 (2011 Június 20)

mókusformájú vízceruza


----------



## cerberus1 (2011 Június 20)

elkövéredett karácsonyfadísztartó


----------



## cerberus1 (2011 Június 20)

kiöregedett nejlonzacskóvadász


----------



## cerberus1 (2011 Június 20)

alkalmi májpumpa


----------



## cerberus1 (2011 Június 20)

elvesztett zsírtapéta


----------



## cerberus1 (2011 Június 20)

díszesített vaskartonsün


----------



## cerberus1 (2011 Június 20)

harmónikus ajtókitámasztó


----------



## Caroluk (2011 Június 20)

Wulfi írta:


> Köszi, Melitta! kiss


 
Thank You


----------



## kemina (2011 Június 20)

Jó reggelt mindenkinek, egy álmatlan éjjel után frissebb vagyok, mint ha aludtam volna...


----------



## Mahyat (2011 Június 20)

Köszönöm a segítséget az induláshoz.


----------



## tramona (2011 Június 20)

1


----------



## tramona (2011 Június 20)

2


----------



## tramona (2011 Június 20)

3


----------



## tramona (2011 Június 20)

4


----------



## tramona (2011 Június 20)

5


----------



## lilith5 (2011 Június 20)

jó reggelt


----------



## tramona (2011 Június 20)

6


----------



## lilith5 (2011 Június 20)

tejeskávé


----------



## lilith5 (2011 Június 20)

9


----------



## lilith5 (2011 Június 20)

10


----------



## lilith5 (2011 Június 20)

napsütés


----------



## lilith5 (2011 Június 20)

Soma


----------



## lilith5 (2011 Június 20)

bundáskenyér


----------



## lilith5 (2011 Június 20)

Balaton


----------



## lilith5 (2011 Június 20)

15


----------



## tramona (2011 Június 20)

jo reggelt


----------



## lilith5 (2011 Június 20)

kaktuszvirág


----------



## lilith5 (2011 Június 20)

17


----------



## lilith5 (2011 Június 20)

cafe del mar


----------



## lilith5 (2011 Június 20)

még egy


----------



## lilith5 (2011 Június 20)

utolsó 20 másodperc


----------



## tramona (2011 Június 20)

alma


----------



## tramona (2011 Június 20)

mák


----------



## lilith5 (2011 Június 20)

bónusz


----------



## tramona (2011 Június 20)

8


----------



## tramona (2011 Június 20)

12


----------



## tramona (2011 Június 20)

13


----------



## tramona (2011 Június 20)

14


----------



## tramona (2011 Június 20)

15


----------



## tramona (2011 Június 20)

16


----------



## tramona (2011 Június 20)

17


----------



## tramona (2011 Június 20)

18


----------



## tramona (2011 Június 20)

19


----------



## tramona (2011 Június 20)

20


----------



## tramona (2011 Június 20)

3


----------



## tramona (2011 Június 20)

2


----------



## tramona (2011 Június 20)

21


----------



## tramona (2011 Június 20)

22


----------



## ancsa_2 (2011 Június 20)

Sziasztok!


----------



## ancsa_2 (2011 Június 20)

Nagyon jo temak vannak a forumon.


----------



## ancsa_2 (2011 Június 20)

Mar regen szemeztem azzal, hogy regisztarlok.


----------



## ancsa_2 (2011 Június 20)

De eddig meg sosem sikerult ravenni magam.


----------



## ancsa_2 (2011 Június 20)

Most vegre megtettem.


----------



## ancsa_2 (2011 Június 20)

Remelem jo tarsasagot talalok.


----------



## ancsa_2 (2011 Június 20)

es nem mindenki csak a letoltesek miatt jon


----------



## ancsa_2 (2011 Június 20)

Engem fokent a kreativ dolgok erdekelnek.


----------



## ancsa_2 (2011 Június 20)

es hallottam, hogy az itteni forumban nagyon szep dolgokat csinalnak


----------



## ancsa_2 (2011 Június 20)

csak sajnos meg nem tudom megnezni a kepeiket


----------



## ancsa_2 (2011 Június 20)

es ez egy picit zavaro


----------



## ancsa_2 (2011 Június 20)

Koszonom annak, aki ebben a "furcsa" cellal letrejott topikban is elolvasott.


----------



## KocsisneTimi (2011 Június 20)

szemrevaló


----------



## jandogusztav (2011 Június 20)

jó lenne, ha már meglenne a 20 hozzászólás


----------



## KocsisneTimi (2011 Június 20)

Köszönöm az ötleteket.


----------



## jandogusztav (2011 Június 20)

én is mindenkinek szép reggelt és örömteli napot kívánok mindenkinek Kanadába


----------



## isti19950 (2011 Június 20)

Üdv mindenkinek!!


----------



## KocsisneTimi (2011 Június 20)

Kellemes napokat mindenkinek.


----------



## isti19950 (2011 Június 20)

Vajon mit kéne írni?


----------



## isti19950 (2011 Június 20)

SZerintetek hány felhasználó lehet összesen ?


----------



## isti19950 (2011 Június 20)

Gyűljenek azok a hozzászólások


----------



## isti19950 (2011 Június 20)

Amúgy valaki játszik itt valamilyen hangszeren ??


----------



## KocsisneTimi (2011 Június 20)

A kutya az ember legjobb barátja.


----------



## KocsisneTimi (2011 Június 20)

Köszönöm a szép képeket!


----------



## isti19950 (2011 Június 20)

5+5=10


----------



## isti19950 (2011 Június 20)

2+2 néha 5


----------



## KocsisneTimi (2011 Június 20)

De édes a kis rinocéroszbébi


----------



## isti19950 (2011 Június 20)

ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZ

abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyz


----------



## KocsisneTimi (2011 Június 20)

Köszönöm a macis képeket.


----------



## isti19950 (2011 Június 20)

cseresznye


----------



## KocsisneTimi (2011 Június 20)

Tök jó a jéghal kép.


----------



## isti19950 (2011 Június 20)

Meggy


----------



## isti19950 (2011 Június 20)

Alma
Barack
Banán


----------



## isti19950 (2011 Június 20)

Körte
Szilva
Pálinka


----------



## isti19950 (2011 Június 20)

Narancs 
Nektarin


----------



## KocsisneTimi (2011 Június 20)

Köszönöm a farkasos képeket.


----------



## isti19950 (2011 Június 20)

Szőlő
Kókusz


----------



## isti19950 (2011 Június 20)

Ananász
Grapefruit


----------



## isti19950 (2011 Június 20)

Kivi
Mandarin


----------



## isti19950 (2011 Június 20)

És több nem jut eszembe jelenleg D


----------



## isti19950 (2011 Június 20)

de még kéne 3 hozzászólás


----------



## isti19950 (2011 Június 20)

Már csak kettő


----------



## isti19950 (2011 Június 20)

1






És meg van


----------



## isti19950 (2011 Június 20)

asdfasdfhasdfasdasdfasdf


----------



## andyykaa (2011 Június 20)

*ngh*



Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg



Jó napot!!


----------



## andyykaa (2011 Június 20)

Jó oldi


----------



## andyykaa (2011 Június 20)

Narancs)Citrom)..


----------



## andyykaa (2011 Június 20)

hehe..


----------



## andyykaa (2011 Június 20)

még olyansok kell 20 ig..


----------



## andyykaa (2011 Június 20)

még 13


----------



## andyykaa (2011 Június 20)

még 12


----------



## andyykaa (2011 Június 20)

ajjaajj még 11


----------



## andyykaa (2011 Június 20)

valamit mondjatok már 10..


----------



## andyykaa (2011 Június 20)

xD


----------



## andyykaa (2011 Június 20)

9:d..


----------



## andyykaa (2011 Június 20)

na mostmár 8..


----------



## andyykaa (2011 Június 20)

haladunk haladunk 7..


----------



## andyykaa (2011 Június 20)

huhh na már 6..egyre közelebb..


----------



## andyykaa (2011 Június 20)

igeeeen 5..


----------



## andyykaa (2011 Június 20)

4 na már nem kell olyansok elvan intézve mindjáá


----------



## andyykaa (2011 Június 20)

3 jehhh))..


----------



## andyykaa (2011 Június 20)

2XDxDXdXDxd..


----------



## andyykaa (2011 Június 20)

1:d..


----------



## andyykaa (2011 Június 20)

0...jeessss:X


----------



## hdetta (2011 Június 20)

ha


----------



## hdetta (2011 Június 20)

hamarabb


----------



## hdetta (2011 Június 20)

megtalálom


----------



## hdetta (2011 Június 20)

ezt


----------



## hdetta (2011 Június 20)

az


----------



## hdetta (2011 Június 20)

oldalt


----------



## hdetta (2011 Június 20)

..... ))


----------



## hdetta (2011 Június 20)

Melittának


----------



## hdetta (2011 Június 20)

nagyon


----------



## hdetta (2011 Június 20)

szépen


----------



## hdetta (2011 Június 20)

köszönöm


----------



## hdetta (2011 Június 20)

igazán


----------



## hdetta (2011 Június 20)

jó


----------



## hdetta (2011 Június 20)

ötlet


----------



## hdetta (2011 Június 20)

mégegyszer


----------



## hdetta (2011 Június 20)

köszönöm


----------



## hdetta (2011 Június 20)




----------



## manocicuka80 (2011 Június 20)

Üdv Mindenkinek!
--------------------------

- Miért csukták le a narkós papot?
- ???
- Szertartásért.


----------



## manocicuka80 (2011 Június 20)

A székely a megrakott szekerével, nagyon nehezen caplat fel az emelkedőn. Felérvén így szól: 
- Hú, ennyire még sosem izzadtam meg! 
- Én sem - mondta a ló. 
- Még sosem hallottam lovat beszélni! 
- Én sem - mondta a szekér.


----------



## manocicuka80 (2011 Június 20)

Superman meséli:
- Te Batman, képzeld, ahogy repülök, meglátom a Macskanőt egy tetőn, amint széttárt lábakkal meztelenül fekszik egy napozószékben, s kéjesen vonaglik.
Annyira megkívántam, hogy odarepültem, s durr bele...
- S nagyon meglepődött a Macskanő?
- Hát igen ..., de közel sem annyira, mint a Láthatatlan Ember.


----------



## manocicuka80 (2011 Június 20)

Csak a döglött halak úsznak az árral


----------



## manocicuka80 (2011 Június 20)

Közvélemény kutatók felmérést végeznek a különböző társadalmi rétegek között, hogy ki szerint, mennyi idő alatt lehet megtanulni kínaiul.
Megkérdezik a parasztbácsit, mire ő:
- Szerintem egy egész élet is kevés rá.
A butikos szerint:
- Szerintem egy 3-4 év alatt jól meg lehet tanulni.
A menedzser válasza:
- Intenzív tanulással 3-5 hónap alatt.
Megkérdezik az egyetemistát is:
- Szerinted mennyi idő alatt lehet megtanulni kínaiul?
- Miért, holnap ZH?


----------



## manocicuka80 (2011 Június 20)

Fahasábok a pincében:
-Miért búsulsz fahasáb?
-Mert lehordtak!


----------



## manocicuka80 (2011 Június 20)

- És Pistike, mi leszel, ha nagy leszel?
- Alkoholista.


----------



## manocicuka80 (2011 Június 20)

2 horgász beszélget:
- És mekkora volt a legnagyobb hal, amit valaha kifogott?
- Nem mértem meg sem a súlyát, sem a hosszát.
De amikor kihúztam a partra, a vízszint legalább félméternyit csökkent!
- Mi volt az, bálna?!
- Á, dehogy, a bálnát csak csalinak használtam.


----------



## manocicuka80 (2011 Június 20)

- Mi a férfi első dolga, amikor reggel felébred?
- ?
- Felöltözik és hazamegy.


----------



## manocicuka80 (2011 Június 20)

Eddig buta voltam, de vettem egy 360 fokos fordulatot.


----------



## manocicuka80 (2011 Június 20)

Egy srác találkozik az erdőben a jótündérrel.
- Mivel épp jó kedvem van, teljesítem 2 kívánságodat.
- Csak kettőt? Legyen már három, mindig annyi szokott lenni!
- Oké, legyen három! Mi a másik kettő?


----------



## manocicuka80 (2011 Június 20)

Etióp kifogja az aranyhalat, mire az aranyhal megszólal:
- Teljesítem háro....


----------



## manocicuka80 (2011 Június 20)

Jean, hozzon egy harapófogót!
- Minek, uram?
- Valami szöget ütött a fejemben, és ki akarom húzni.


----------



## manocicuka80 (2011 Június 20)

- Jean, a hőmérő nem megy se fel, se le!
- Biztosan elfelejtette felhúzni, uram.


----------



## Lalita7 (2011 Június 20)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Lalita7 (2011 Június 20)




----------



## manocicuka80 (2011 Június 20)

- Jean, mit tárcsáz a telefonon?
- Semmit uram, csak a figyelmét akarom felhívni.


----------



## Lalita7 (2011 Június 20)

Nagyon szeretnék letölteni végre!


----------



## manocicuka80 (2011 Június 20)

Sztori
Ügyfélszolgálat ELMŰ
Ügyfél: Szeretném bejelenteni, hogy az egész utcában nincs áram.
Ü.i.: Biztos, hogy a szomszédoknál sincs áram?
Ügyfél: Biztos, mert itt állnak a házam előtt, és nem éppen a katolikus liturgia szerinti szavakkal illetik az ELMŰ-t.


----------



## manocicuka80 (2011 Június 20)

Iskolai sztorik, ellenőrzőbeírások:
"A gyerek rengeteget beszél az órákon."
Az apukám meg visszaírt: "Ha még a gyerek anyját hallaná a a tanárnő!"


----------



## manocicuka80 (2011 Június 20)

Gyerekszáj
Berepült egy nagy légy a házba.
- Anya! Anya! Üssük le a légyet! - kiabálta kislányom.
- Nem légyet, hanem legyet! - feleltem én.
Leütöttük. Erre azt mondta:
- Na, most meghalt a legy.


----------



## manocicuka80 (2011 Június 20)

Gyerekszáj - Részletek gyerekdolgozatokból eredeti helyesírással és fogalmazással
A Toldi olyan mű, amelyben a főhőst feldolgozzák.


----------



## Lalita7 (2011 Június 20)

Nem jön az ihlet..


----------



## Lalita7 (2011 Június 20)

Mit írjak?


----------



## manocicuka80 (2011 Június 20)

Gyerekszáj - Részletek gyerekdolgozatokból eredeti helyesírással és fogalmazással
Milyen betegséget lehet kapni a parlagfűtől?
Energiát.


----------



## Lalita7 (2011 Június 20)

köszönöm


----------



## Lalita7 (2011 Június 20)

ezt


----------



## Lalita7 (2011 Június 20)

a


----------



## Lalita7 (2011 Június 20)

lehetőséget!


----------



## Lalita7 (2011 Június 20)

;-)


----------



## Lalita7 (2011 Június 20)

Már csak 10


----------



## manocicuka80 (2011 Június 20)

kész


----------



## Lalita7 (2011 Június 20)

9


----------



## Lalita7 (2011 Június 20)

8


----------



## Lalita7 (2011 Június 20)

7


----------



## Lalita7 (2011 Június 20)

6


----------



## Lalita7 (2011 Június 20)

5


----------



## Lalita7 (2011 Június 20)

4


----------



## Lalita7 (2011 Június 20)

3


----------



## Lalita7 (2011 Június 20)

2


----------



## Lalita7 (2011 Június 20)

Ez az utolsóóó!


----------



## amospo2 (2011 Június 20)

*üdv*

Sziasztok!

Még nem teljesen vágom, hogyan működik az oldal, de nagyon tetszik.


----------



## amospo2 (2011 Június 20)




----------



## amospo2 (2011 Június 20)

*ok*


----------



## amospo2 (2011 Június 20)

:twisted:


----------



## amospo2 (2011 Június 20)

:444:


----------



## Lalita7 (2011 Június 20)

Miért nem jó?


----------



## amospo2 (2011 Június 20)

*köszönet!*


----------



## amospo2 (2011 Június 20)

:9:


----------



## amospo2 (2011 Június 20)

:6:

ez egy bowling labda?


----------



## amospo2 (2011 Június 20)

:33:


----------



## amospo2 (2011 Június 20)

kiss:shock:


----------



## amospo2 (2011 Június 20)

:d


----------



## amospo2 (2011 Június 20)

:11:


----------



## amospo2 (2011 Június 20)

:4:


----------



## amospo2 (2011 Június 20)

:34:


----------



## amospo2 (2011 Június 20)

- Jean, megetette a kanárit?
- Igen, uram.
- És mivel?
- A macskával, uram


----------



## amospo2 (2011 Június 20)

Piroska megy az erdőben. Egyszer csak megszólítja a farkas a bokor mögül.
- Hé, Piroska, mit viszel a kosaradban?
- Kalácsot és bort.
- WC papír nincs nálad?


----------



## amospo2 (2011 Június 20)

még 5 kell


----------



## amospo2 (2011 Június 20)

:23:


----------



## amospo2 (2011 Június 20)

Sziasztok!


----------



## amospo2 (2011 Június 20)

:00:
és meg is van a 20


----------



## charlie67 (2011 Június 20)

Este a férj szeretkezni akar a feleségével, de az asszony elhúzódik:
- Kérlek, hagyj aludni! Egész nap mostam és takarítottam, nagyon fáradt vagyok.
Másnap a férj ismét próbálkozik.
- Jaj, ma igazán nem! Befőzés volt, eltettem a szilvát télire, teljesen kimerültem.
A naiv férj harmadnap is próbálkozik, mire az asszony ingerülten csattan fel:
- Nahát, ez elképesztő! Ezen a héten már harmadszor! Mondd, neked sosem elég?!


----------



## charlie67 (2011 Június 20)

Megállítja a rendőr az autóst.
- Meg kell önt büntetnem, mert ez egyirányú utca.
- Rendben van, kifizetem a büntetést, aztán megfordulok.
- Itt nem lehet megfordulni.
- Akkor tolatok majd.
- Tolatni sem szabad.
- Akkor itt hagyom a kocsit.
- Csakhogy itt tilos a parkolás.
- Rendben van, akkor beszéljük meg, mennyit ad a kocsimért...


----------



## charlie67 (2011 Június 20)

A szőke nő pincérkedik:
- Tessék, itt van a pacal és a korsó sör.
- Elnézést, de én nem ezt kértem, ezt a szomszéd asztalnál ülő úr kérte.
- Akkor cseréljenek gyorsan helyet!


----------



## charlie67 (2011 Június 20)

Pincér, hozzon nekem egy jó erős kávét!
- Igen, uram. Hány cukorral?
- Ha tényleg jó a kávé, akkor eggyel iszom.
- Igenis, egy kávé négy cukorral!


----------



## charlie67 (2011 Június 20)

- Mondja, pincér, mit keres az asztal alatt? - kérdi fizetés után a vendég az étteremben.
- Nézem, hogy nem pottyant-e oda a borravaló.


----------



## charlie67 (2011 Június 20)

- Pincér! Egy légy van a levesemben!
- Pszt! Ott a pók a tányér szélén, mindjárt elkapja!


----------



## charlie67 (2011 Június 20)

A vendég odaszól a pincérnek a vasúti restiben: 
- Mondja, főúr, mi lesz már azzal a pörkölttel? Még lekésem a vonatot. 
- Ne tessék félni! - feleli a pincér. - Nem lesz az az adag olyan nagy.


----------



## charlie67 (2011 Június 20)

- Pincér! Van vadkacsájuk? 
- Nincs, kérem! De van szelid kacsánk, és ha kívánja, megvadítjuk.


----------



## charlie67 (2011 Június 20)

* Avokádó krém... *


...ahogyan én készítem. Az érett, összetört és simára kavart avokádóhoz 1 gerezd fokhagymát reszelek, adok hozzá sót, borsot és szerecsendiót. Ezeken kívül mást nem. Így szeretem, mert az avokádó íze nem tűnik el belőle.


----------



## charlie67 (2011 Június 20)

Főpincér kérdi a pincért:
- Mit írt a vendég a panaszkönyvbe?
- Az égvilágon semmit, csak beleragasztotta a bécsi szeletet.


----------



## charlie67 (2011 Június 20)

A vendég leteszi a kanalát, és bosszúsan szól a pincérnek:
- Pincér, ebben a csirkelevesben nincs is csirke.
A pincér vállat von:
- Na és? A székelygulyásba se főzzük bele a székelyt!


----------



## charlie67 (2011 Június 20)

- Főúr! Ebben a mazsolás kalácsban az egyik mazsola helyett egy légy van!
- Na bumm! Egy légy. De a többi mazsola!


----------



## charlie67 (2011 Június 20)

- Pincér! Melyik bort ajánlaná házassági évfordulóra?
- Az attól függ, ünnepelni akarnak vagy felejteni?


----------



## charlie67 (2011 Június 20)

A macska és az egér bemennek a kávéházba. A pincér kimegy és kérdezi:
- Mit hozhatok önnek, uram?
Egér:
- Mondjuk egy kis sajttortát és 3dl kólát.
Odafordul a pincér a mácskához:
- És önnek, uram?
Macska:
- Á, nekem csak egy kis tejszínhabot az egérre!


----------



## krisztina87 (2011 Június 20)

Sziasztok, en a z iden megyek eloszor titularis vizsgara!


----------



## krisztina87 (2011 Június 20)

ES nagyon felek, foleg romanbol.


----------



## krisztina87 (2011 Június 20)

Lattam itt jo dolgokat, amiknek biztos hasznat venenm, csak meg nem tolthetek le.


----------



## charlie67 (2011 Június 20)

Előbb-utóbb mindenki rájön, ha valójában önző vagy!


----------



## szjutka17 (2011 Június 20)

Két kutya megy a sivatagban. Azt mondja az egyik: Te, ha nem találunk hamarosan egy fát, én bepisilek.


----------



## horog (2011 Június 20)

Sziasztok


----------



## szjutka17 (2011 Június 20)

Két pulyka filozófiáról beszélget:- Szerinted van élet a karácsony után? - kérdezi az egyik.


----------



## horog (2011 Június 20)

1


----------



## krisztina87 (2011 Június 20)




----------



## krisztina87 (2011 Június 20)

Na meg par hozzaszolas kell.


----------



## krisztina87 (2011 Június 20)

Meg egy


----------



## krisztina87 (2011 Június 20)

Meg meg egy


----------



## krisztina87 (2011 Június 20)

Meg meg 11.


----------



## krisztina87 (2011 Június 20)

(


----------



## krisztina87 (2011 Június 20)

Amugy tenyelg jo, hogy van egy ilyen oldal, csak hulyesegnek tartom ezta 20 hozzaszolast


----------



## krisztina87 (2011 Június 20)

8


----------



## krisztina87 (2011 Június 20)




----------



## krisztina87 (2011 Június 20)




----------



## krisztina87 (2011 Június 20)

:d:d


----------



## krisztina87 (2011 Június 20)




----------



## krisztina87 (2011 Június 20)

na mar csak 3 hozzaszolas kell


----------



## krisztina87 (2011 Június 20)

2


----------



## krisztina87 (2011 Június 20)

1


----------



## budai jani (2011 Június 20)

1. Sziasztok ! Örülök , hogy köztetek lehetek !


----------



## budai jani (2011 Június 20)

2. Annak is örülök nagyon , hogy van fent Cserháti Zsuzsa ....


----------



## budai jani (2011 Június 20)

3. Cserháti Zsuzsa : Menj el , csak ne bánts .
A zeneirodalom egyik legszebb darabja .


----------



## budai jani (2011 Június 20)

4. Amatőr énekeseknek küldöm


----------



## budai jani (2011 Június 20)

5. Már 5.


----------



## budai jani (2011 Június 20)

6.


----------



## aqua6 (2011 Június 20)

Ez érdekes


----------



## budai jani (2011 Június 20)

7.


----------



## aqua6 (2011 Június 20)

még 19


----------



## budai jani (2011 Június 20)

8.


----------



## aqua6 (2011 Június 20)

szintén


----------



## budai jani (2011 Június 20)

9.


----------



## aqua6 (2011 Június 20)

még17


----------



## budai jani (2011 Június 20)

10. Fele megvan ! kiss


----------



## aqua6 (2011 Június 20)

Köszi szépen


----------



## aqua6 (2011 Június 20)

gyűjtöm


----------



## aqua6 (2011 Június 20)

gyűjtöm2


----------



## guinevra (2011 Június 20)

Úgy látom, itt nagyon sok hasznos anyag van, biztos gyakori látogató leszek...


----------



## aqua6 (2011 Június 20)

gyűjtöm3


----------



## orbisti11 (2011 Június 20)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


eryegjdegj


----------



## orbisti11 (2011 Június 20)

nagyon jo


----------



## aqua6 (2011 Június 20)

gyűjtöm4


----------



## orbisti11 (2011 Június 20)

budai jani írta:


> 4. Amatőr énekeseknek küldöm


jo jo


----------



## guinevra (2011 Június 20)

<!-- message --> 
Úgy látom, itt nagyon sok hasznos anyag van, biztos gyakori látogató leszek... :smile:


----------



## orbisti11 (2011 Június 20)

jo jo


----------



## aqua6 (2011 Június 20)

najólvan


----------



## aqua6 (2011 Június 20)

lessz még


----------



## guinevra (2011 Június 20)

<!-- message --> 
Úgy látom, itt nagyon sok hasznos anyag van, biztos gyakori látogató leszek... :smile:


----------



## aqua6 (2011 Június 20)

még lessz


----------



## budai jani (2011 Június 20)

11. már csak 9


----------



## aqua6 (2011 Június 20)

ssssszzz


----------



## guinevra (2011 Június 20)

<!-- message --> 
Úgy látom, itt nagyon sok hasznos anyag van, biztos gyakori látogató leszek... :smile:


----------



## aqua6 (2011 Június 20)

mire jó ez


----------



## aqua6 (2011 Június 20)

jó ez?


----------



## aqua6 (2011 Június 20)

biztos van értelme


----------



## aqua6 (2011 Június 20)

de nem tudom mi


----------



## guinevra (2011 Június 20)

<!-- message --> 
Úgy látom, itt nagyon sok hasznos anyag van, biztos gyakori látogató leszek... :smile:


----------



## aqua6 (2011 Június 20)

hamarosan


----------



## aqua6 (2011 Június 20)

kész lesz


----------



## aqua6 (2011 Június 20)

nem soká


----------



## budai jani (2011 Június 20)

12.


----------



## budai jani (2011 Június 20)

13 .


----------



## budai jani (2011 Június 20)

14.


----------



## budai jani (2011 Június 20)

15.


----------



## budai jani (2011 Június 20)

16.


----------



## budai jani (2011 Június 20)

17.


----------



## budai jani (2011 Június 20)

18 .


----------



## budai jani (2011 Június 20)

19. :!:


----------



## budai jani (2011 Június 20)

20. De még irok egyet , tuti ami tuti


----------



## budai jani (2011 Június 20)

21 . kiss


----------



## budai jani (2011 Június 20)

Nem müködik  nemtudom , ehhez idő kell ?
Cserháti zsuzsa karaoke verziót akarok letölteni ......


----------



## Tucsicica (2011 Június 20)

Szép napot!


----------



## Kitana40 (2011 Június 20)

Üdv mindenkinek


----------



## szjutka17 (2011 Június 20)

Özönvízszerű eső Mozkvában


----------



## szjutka17 (2011 Június 20)

London–Sydney három és fél, London–Tokió két és fél óra, London–Isztambul harminc perc: az európai összefogással készülő hiperszónikus gépen legkorábban 2040-ben utazhatunk


----------



## szjutka17 (2011 Június 20)

Már ha lesz belőle valami.


----------



## szjutka17 (2011 Június 20)

A franciaországi Paris Air Show repülőkiállításon mutatta be az EADS páneurópai konzorcium a Concorde utódának szánt hiperszónikus utasszállító repülőt, a ZEHRA-t.


----------



## szjutka17 (2011 Június 20)

A közhiedelemmel ellentétben a világ első hangsebesség feletti utasszállító repülője nem a Condorde volt, hanem a szovjet Tupoljev Tu-144, gúnynevén Konkordszkij.


----------



## szjutka17 (2011 Június 20)

Caravaggio korábban nem ismert művét azonosították szakemberek egy magángyűjtemény darabjai között, a festmény hamarosan megjelenik egy könyvben. A művészről úgy tartják, megváltoztatta a nyugati festészetet, teljesen új megközelítést használt a fények és a formák alkalmazásával. Mindössze 38 évet élt, munkásságát alig ötven kép jelzi.


----------



## szjutka17 (2011 Június 20)

_Sandwich városa Dover közelében fekszik, Kent grófságban. __Az „Earl of Sandwich” címet Sir Edward Montagu személyére szabva alapították 1660-ban, a cím a mai napig öröklődik. Sir Edward leszármazottja, bizonyos John Montagu, már Sandwich negyedik earlje volt (1718–1792), tőle eredezteti magát a mai szendvicsfogalom. 
_


----------



## weho65 (2011 Június 20)

Mindenkit üdvözlök


----------



## weho65 (2011 Június 20)

Nem tudom mit írjak


----------



## weho65 (2011 Június 20)

123


----------



## weho65 (2011 Június 20)

Miért kell a 20 hozzászólás?


----------



## weho65 (2011 Június 20)

Egyszerűbben nem megy


----------



## weho65 (2011 Június 20)

Miért


----------



## weho65 (2011 Június 20)

456


----------



## weho65 (2011 Június 20)

789


----------



## weho65 (2011 Június 20)

próba


----------



## weho65 (2011 Június 20)

már csak 9


----------



## weho65 (2011 Június 20)

lassan megy


----------



## weho65 (2011 Június 20)

91011


----------



## weho65 (2011 Június 20)

haladok


----------



## Kitana40 (2011 Június 20)

Mire ez megvalósul már a hajunk is fehér lesz -)


----------



## weho65 (2011 Június 20)

már csak 5


----------



## weho65 (2011 Június 20)

4


----------



## weho65 (2011 Június 20)

3


----------



## weho65 (2011 Június 20)

2


----------



## weho65 (2011 Június 20)

zéró


----------



## weho65 (2011 Június 20)

remélem


----------



## weho65 (2011 Június 20)

meg van a 20


----------



## edike5 (2011 Június 20)

Nagyon hasznos oldal!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bi55 (2011 Június 20)

Üdvözlet mindenkinek.


----------



## popatimi (2011 Június 20)

Timi vagyok nemreg kaptam a ferjemtol egy galaxi tabot szeretnek egypar konnyvet ra masolni ez az elso hozzaszolasom meg csak 19 et kell osszeirjak remelem hamar osszejon


----------



## chirpy (2011 Június 20)

popatimi - remélem sikerül.


----------



## zlum (2011 Június 20)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


 köszi!


----------



## zlum (2011 Június 20)

köszi


----------



## zlum (2011 Június 20)

a tippet


----------



## zlum (2011 Június 20)

élni


----------



## zlum (2011 Június 20)

fogok


----------



## edike5 (2011 Június 20)

lhgabi írta:


> Hát igazad van, ezekből valóban nincs máshol. FANTASZTIKUSAK!



Örülök ennek az oldalnak!


----------



## zlum (2011 Június 20)

vele


----------



## zlum (2011 Június 20)

ha valaki buvárkodna esetleg


----------



## zlum (2011 Június 20)

nem tudna e-abban segiteni,hogy


----------



## zlum (2011 Június 20)

neken eléggé nehéz kiegyenlitenem(szüka hallójáratom, és


----------



## zlum (2011 Június 20)

amikor snorkelezem csak, majd szétesik a fejem


----------



## zlum (2011 Június 20)

segitene ezen vajon valamilyen füldugó,vagy


----------



## zlum (2011 Június 20)

jobb, ha nem próbálok


----------



## zlum (2011 Június 20)

5 méter mélység alá menni?


----------



## zlum (2011 Június 20)

köszi előre is a segitséget!


----------



## zlum (2011 Június 20)

5-méter


----------



## zlum (2011 Június 20)

4-méter


----------



## zlum (2011 Június 20)

3-méter


----------



## zlum (2011 Június 20)

2-méter


----------



## zlum (2011 Június 20)

1-méter


----------



## zlum (2011 Június 20)

kinn vagyok!


----------



## bi55 (2011 Június 20)

Gratulálok...


----------



## Kitana40 (2011 Június 20)

1 lépés


----------



## Kitana40 (2011 Június 20)

2 lépés


----------



## Kitana40 (2011 Június 20)

3 lépés


----------



## Kitana40 (2011 Június 20)

4. lépés


----------



## Kitana40 (2011 Június 20)

5. lépés


----------



## Kitana40 (2011 Június 20)

6. lépés


----------



## bi55 (2011 Június 20)

A kis lépések politikája...


----------



## Kitana40 (2011 Június 20)

7.lépés


----------



## Kitana40 (2011 Június 20)

Sok kicsi sokra megy


----------



## MissCupcake04 (2011 Június 20)

*20 üzenet*

Helló, 20 üzenet és 2 nap kell hogy teljes tag lehessek, ha nem ide kell írni, bocsi


----------



## MissCupcake04 (2011 Június 20)

*19*

19


----------



## Kitana40 (2011 Június 20)

8. lépés


----------



## MissCupcake04 (2011 Június 20)

*18*

18


----------



## Kitana40 (2011 Június 20)

9. lépés


----------



## Kitana40 (2011 Június 20)

10. lépés


----------



## Kitana40 (2011 Június 20)

11. lépés


----------



## Kitana40 (2011 Június 20)

12. lépés


----------



## bi55 (2011 Június 20)

Kitana40 írta:


> Sok kicsi sokra megy



Nagy bölcsesség....


----------



## ercsu_ (2011 Június 20)




----------



## Kitana40 (2011 Június 20)

Na még egy kicsit


----------



## bi55 (2011 Június 20)

Drukkolok.


----------



## MissCupcake04 (2011 Június 20)

*17*

17


----------



## Kitana40 (2011 Június 20)

Köszönöm, de már el is értem a célszalagot


----------



## ercsu_ (2011 Június 20)

4


----------



## ercsu_ (2011 Június 20)

5


----------



## ercsu_ (2011 Június 20)

6


----------



## ercsu_ (2011 Június 20)

7


----------



## MissCupcake04 (2011 Június 20)

*16*

16


----------



## ercsu_ (2011 Június 20)

8


----------



## bi55 (2011 Június 20)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg



Köszönjük a lehetőséget, Melitta, íme milyen sokan élnek vele!


----------



## MissCupcake04 (2011 Június 20)

15


----------



## MissCupcake04 (2011 Június 20)

14


----------



## bodrikutyám (2011 Június 20)

1;


----------



## Mangúla (2011 Június 20)

Még új vagyok, de hátha segítek valakinek ezzel is: 
http://vs-material.wegerer.at/inhalt01.html


----------



## bi55 (2011 Június 20)

Kitana40 írta:


> Köszönöm, de már el is értem a célszalagot



Gratulálok, és egy kis türelmet kívánok a két nap várakozáshoz.


----------



## bodrikutyám (2011 Június 20)

második


----------



## MissCupcake04 (2011 Június 20)

13


----------



## bodrikutyám (2011 Június 20)

harmadik


----------



## bodrikutyám (2011 Június 20)

negyedik


----------



## bodrikutyám (2011 Június 20)

ötödik


----------



## ercsu_ (2011 Június 20)

999


----------



## totanyh (2011 Június 20)

1. itt van


----------



## ercsu_ (2011 Június 20)

7876


----------



## bodrikutyám (2011 Június 20)

hatodik


----------



## MissCupcake04 (2011 Június 20)

12


----------



## Mangúla (2011 Június 20)

A Grimm szótárát ajándékba "osztogatják" csak részt kell venni egy előadáson! (-:


----------



## totanyh (2011 Június 20)

2. ok


----------



## ercsu_ (2011 Június 20)

6543


----------



## bodrikutyám (2011 Június 20)

hetedik


----------



## bodrikutyám (2011 Június 20)

nyolcadik


----------



## totanyh (2011 Június 20)

3. á


----------



## ercsu_ (2011 Június 20)

9876


----------



## bodrikutyám (2011 Június 20)

kilencedik


----------



## totanyh (2011 Június 20)

4.e


----------



## bodrikutyám (2011 Június 20)

tizedik


----------



## bodrikutyám (2011 Június 20)

tizenegyedik


----------



## bi55 (2011 Június 20)

Hajrá, kedves versenyzők, ki lesz a következő befutó??


----------



## ercsu_ (2011 Június 20)

76543


----------



## bodrikutyám (2011 Június 20)

tizenkettedik


----------



## bodrikutyám (2011 Június 20)

tizenharmadik


----------



## bodrikutyám (2011 Június 20)

tizennegyedik


----------



## totanyh (2011 Június 20)

5.o


----------



## bodrikutyám (2011 Június 20)

tizenötödik


----------



## totanyh (2011 Június 20)

6.hé


----------



## ercsu_ (2011 Június 20)

1233


----------



## bodrikutyám (2011 Június 20)

tizenhatodik


----------



## totanyh (2011 Június 20)

7.ki


----------



## MissCupcake04 (2011 Június 20)

11


----------



## bi55 (2011 Június 20)

Látom többen is beneveztetek...
Hajrá!!


----------



## ercsu_ (2011 Június 20)

1344


----------



## bodrikutyám (2011 Június 20)

tizenhetedik


----------



## MissCupcake04 (2011 Június 20)

10


----------



## bodrikutyám (2011 Június 20)

tizennyolcadik


----------



## totanyh (2011 Június 20)

8.mi


----------



## bodrikutyám (2011 Június 20)

tizenkilencedik


----------



## totanyh (2011 Június 20)

9.ki?


----------



## ercsu_ (2011 Június 20)

1455


----------



## bodrikutyám (2011 Június 20)

megvan a 20. hozzászólás!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MissCupcake04 (2011 Június 20)

9


----------



## bi55 (2011 Június 20)

Osszevissza sorszámokat nem sportszerű beírni, így nehéz követni az eredményeket...


----------



## totanyh (2011 Június 20)

10.lő


----------



## ercsu_ (2011 Június 20)

mindig azt kapom, hogy kimásolt dolgot akarok elküldeni... ezért nem engedi a hozzászólásokat... bocsi. ):


----------



## bi55 (2011 Június 20)

bodrikutyám írta:


> megvan a 20. hozzászólás!!!!!!!!!!



Ez szép finis volt!!


----------



## ercsu_ (2011 Június 20)

15


----------



## totanyh (2011 Június 20)

11.kő


----------



## ercsu_ (2011 Június 20)

16


----------



## ercsu_ (2011 Június 20)

17


----------



## totanyh (2011 Június 20)

12.nő


----------



## bi55 (2011 Június 20)

ercsu_ írta:


> mindig azt kapom, hogy kimásolt dolgot akarok elküldeni... ezért nem engedi a hozzászólásokat... bocsi. ):



Semmi baj, én is csak szórakoztatom magam, amíg gyűjtögetem a kötelező hozzászólás-penzumot...


----------



## ercsu_ (2011 Június 20)

18


----------



## ercsu_ (2011 Június 20)

I have no choice but to win, cause I 
Absolutely can't lose no way 
200 percent I am on my job 
Gettin' money ain't nothin' left to say


----------



## MissCupcake04 (2011 Június 20)

9


----------



## ercsu_ (2011 Június 20)

elvileg 20.


----------



## totanyh (2011 Június 20)

13.jó


----------



## ercsu_ (2011 Június 20)

ésnem. talán most.


----------



## ercsu_ (2011 Június 20)

mostse.


----------



## Mammóca (2011 Június 20)

Már csak 19.


----------



## totanyh (2011 Június 20)

14.ló


----------



## Mammóca (2011 Június 20)

18.


----------



## ercsu_ (2011 Június 20)

feladom.


----------



## totanyh (2011 Június 20)

15.hó


----------



## bi55 (2011 Június 20)

És úgy gondolom, hogy a sima sorszám-irkálás helyett próbáljunk legalább picit kikapcsolni.


----------



## Mammóca (2011 Június 20)

17


----------



## ercsu_ (2011 Június 20)

....


----------



## Mammóca (2011 Június 20)

16


----------



## totanyh (2011 Június 20)

16.ki


----------



## ercsu_ (2011 Június 20)

már meg kell legyen a 20 hozzászólás... mégse tudom megnyitni a viharsziget e-bookot...


----------



## Mammóca (2011 Június 20)

Már csak 15


----------



## totanyh (2011 Június 20)

17.lé


----------



## totanyh (2011 Június 20)

18.ki


----------



## Mammóca (2011 Június 20)

14


----------



## totanyh (2011 Június 20)

19.jé


----------



## Mammóca (2011 Június 20)

13 van hátra


----------



## Mammóca (2011 Június 20)

Még 12 és kész.


----------



## totanyh (2011 Június 20)

20.hu


----------



## totanyh (2011 Június 20)

21.és


----------



## Mammóca (2011 Június 20)

11 van a végéig


----------



## Mammóca (2011 Június 20)

10


----------



## Mammóca (2011 Június 20)

9


----------



## Mammóca (2011 Június 20)

8


----------



## Mammóca (2011 Június 20)

7


----------



## Mammóca (2011 Június 20)

6


----------



## Mammóca (2011 Június 20)

5


----------



## bi55 (2011 Június 20)

ercsu_ írta:


> I have no choice but to win, cause I
> Absolutely can't lose no way
> 200 percent I am on my job
> Gettin' money ain't nothin' left to say



Ez a zene tényleg jó??? A Beatles vagy Rolling Stones nálam nyerőbb...


----------



## Mammóca (2011 Június 20)

4


----------



## Mammóca (2011 Június 20)

3


----------



## Mammóca (2011 Június 20)

2


----------



## Mammóca (2011 Június 20)

1


----------



## bi55 (2011 Június 20)

ercsu_ írta:


> már meg kell legyen a 20 hozzászólás... mégse tudom megnyitni a viharsziget e-bookot...



Még van 2 nap penitencia is.


----------



## Mammóca (2011 Június 20)

És kész.


----------



## ercsu_ (2011 Június 20)

bi55 írta:


> Ez a zene tényleg jó??? A Beatles vagy Rolling Stones nálam nyerőbb...



én szeretem akont... 18 évesen inkább hallgatom őt, mint spt... ;D


----------



## Mammóca (2011 Június 20)

21


----------



## bi55 (2011 Június 20)

ercsu_ írta:


> feladom.



"Nem adom fel..." (LGT)


----------



## Mangúla (2011 Június 20)

Húúúú egyből ráálltam a neten a keresésére, de ha jól látom sajnos nem egy aktuális darab, vagyis a NTK honlapján nincs is fenn...


----------



## lakzsinger (2011 Június 20)

mennyi is?


----------



## lakzsinger (2011 Június 20)

itzehoeba épp esik


----------



## lakzsinger (2011 Június 20)

otthon meleg van en meg itt szívok


----------



## lakzsinger (2011 Június 20)

14?


----------



## Mangúla (2011 Június 20)

Én egy kézbábot választottam és bemutattam a gyerekeknek, Hans csak németül beszél...


----------



## bi55 (2011 Június 20)

ercsu_ írta:


> én szeretem akont... 18 évesen inkább hallgatom őt, mint spt... ;D



Hát igen, a háromszor 18 és még egy kicsi a zenei ízlést is meghatározza. Sajnos én csak most ismerkedem Akonnal (most is az ő zenéjét hallgatom. Jó dolog a YouTube!!).


----------



## Mangúla (2011 Június 20)

hello! nem tudjátok hol lehet erre a könyvre rábukkanni? Vagy csak én nem találom sehol?


slena írta:


> Elsőként egy könyvajánló. Szerintem egy "alapmű".Ha valakinek megvan gépen megköszönnénk!
> 
> *Farkas Józsefné dr.
> *
> ...


----------



## ercsu_ (2011 Június 20)

:d


----------



## lakzsinger (2011 Június 20)

már itt is kezd sötétedni


----------



## Laja_E60 (2011 Június 20)

Kedves Anyóka! Nagyon örülök, hogy segítettél ezzel a hasznos összefoglalóval. Köszönöm.


----------



## bi55 (2011 Június 20)

ercsu_ írta:


> én szeretem akont... 18 évesen inkább hallgatom őt, mint spt... ;D



Hadd áruljam el a műveletlenségemet, de minek a rövidítése a spt?


----------



## bi55 (2011 Június 20)

Így nem fogok felderengülni...


----------



## ercsu_ (2011 Június 20)

bi55 írta:


> Hadd áruljam el a műveletlenségemet, de minek a rövidítése a spt?



fogalmam sincs...  sp a south park rövidítése volt anno... most már a kis műmájer magyar előadónak a művészneve...


----------



## Steve42 (2011 Június 20)

Hali jöttem gyűjteni a 20 hozzászólást


----------



## lakzsinger (2011 Június 20)

up


----------



## bi55 (2011 Június 20)

ercsu_ írta:


> fogalmam sincs...  sp a south park rövidítése volt anno... most már a kis műmájer magyar előadónak a művészneve...



Igazándiból nem lettem okosabb... 

A műmájerektől -akár magyar akár nem, akár a szomszédom akár előadó"művész"- kiver a víz.


----------



## bi55 (2011 Június 20)

Jó éjszakát minden fórumozónak!


----------



## lakzsinger (2011 Június 20)

álmos


----------



## lakzsinger (2011 Június 20)

na még 3


----------



## lakzsinger (2011 Június 20)

2


----------



## lakzsinger (2011 Június 20)

gooooo


----------



## lakzsinger (2011 Június 20)

valami nem okés


----------



## öxy (2011 Június 20)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


Szia Melitta!


----------



## öxy (2011 Június 20)

Csak beköszöntem!


----------



## haazagi (2011 Június 21)

Szép napot mindenkinek!


----------



## haazagi (2011 Június 21)

Éppen a Keserédes nosztalgia c. zeneszámot hallgatom a Csík zenekartól. Keressetek rá a youtubon, hallgassátok meg.Érdemes.


----------



## haazagi (2011 Június 21)

Nagyon szükségem lenne már a 20 hozzászólásra.


----------



## haazagi (2011 Június 21)

Népzenét akartam hallgatni, de a hozzászólások hiányában nem sikerült!


----------



## haazagi (2011 Június 21)

Talán majd most???


----------



## alomkereso7709 (2011 Június 21)

Sziasztok, 
Jelen


----------



## Tucsicica (2011 Június 21)

Szép napot mindenkinek


----------



## Steve42 (2011 Június 21)

Szép Napot!


----------



## Pirez (2011 Június 21)

Szintén 20 hozzászólásra várva, közel ezeréves, de legalább három napos regisztrációmat követően.

köszi előre is, üdv: Pirez (nyomni kell a köszönömöket egymásnak vagy hogy van ez?)


----------



## Emanon69 (2011 Június 21)

Szép jó reggelt mindenkinek...


----------



## Pirez (2011 Június 21)

Visszaszámlálást kezdek én is a 20 kommentig. 19


----------



## Pirez (2011 Június 21)

15


----------



## Pirez (2011 Június 21)

14


----------



## Pirez (2011 Június 21)

13


----------



## Pirez (2011 Június 21)

12


----------



## Pirez (2011 Június 21)

11


----------



## Pirez (2011 Június 21)

10


----------



## Pirez (2011 Június 21)

9


----------



## Pirez (2011 Június 21)

8


----------



## Pirez (2011 Június 21)

7


----------



## Pirez (2011 Június 21)

6


----------



## Pirez (2011 Június 21)

5


----------



## Pirez (2011 Június 21)

4


----------



## Pirez (2011 Június 21)

3 (nem ettől omlik össze az internet?...hehe)


----------



## Pirez (2011 Június 21)

2 (16.740 oldal a regisztrációért....)


----------



## Pirez (2011 Június 21)

1 (na...)


----------



## Pirez (2011 Június 21)

Akkor most kiderül, hogy Bingó-e vagy magammal leveleztem


----------



## SZVIDOR (2011 Június 21)

Köszönöm a lehetőséget!


----------



## SZVIDOR (2011 Június 21)

7 - én nyertem!


----------



## SZVIDOR (2011 Június 21)

ahhoz több kell!


----------



## SZVIDOR (2011 Június 21)

nem vagy egyedül!


----------



## SZVIDOR (2011 Június 21)

6->én nyertem!


----------



## rigonauta (2011 Június 21)

bla


----------



## rigonauta (2011 Június 21)

2


----------



## rigonauta (2011 Június 21)

3


----------



## rigonauta (2011 Június 21)

hékás


----------



## rigonauta (2011 Június 21)

uncsi


----------



## rigonauta (2011 Június 21)

6


----------



## rigonauta (2011 Június 21)

hét


----------



## rigonauta (2011 Június 21)

nyóc


----------



## rigonauta (2011 Június 21)

99999


----------



## rigonauta (2011 Június 21)

X


----------



## rigonauta (2011 Június 21)

11


----------



## rigonauta (2011 Június 21)

xii


----------



## rigonauta (2011 Június 21)

13


----------



## guinevra (2011 Június 21)




----------



## guinevra (2011 Június 21)

jó sok értelmes tartalommal töltjük meg az oldalt


----------



## rigonauta (2011 Június 21)

111444444


----------



## guinevra (2011 Június 21)

nylván lesz,amikor értelmes lesz, ez csak a bemelegítés.......


----------



## guinevra (2011 Június 21)

ismerkedés....


----------



## rigonauta (2011 Június 21)

15


----------



## guinevra (2011 Június 21)

erőlködés


----------



## guinevra (2011 Június 21)

de a cél érdekében......


----------



## guinevra (2011 Június 21)

hogy a közösség tagja lehessek......


----------



## guinevra (2011 Június 21)

csak írok.......


----------



## rigonauta (2011 Június 21)

16


----------



## guinevra (2011 Június 21)

és írok........


----------



## guinevra (2011 Június 21)

és írok..........


----------



## rigonauta (2011 Június 21)

17


----------



## SZVIDOR (2011 Június 21)

akkor neked már jó!


----------



## rigonauta (2011 Június 21)

18


----------



## SZVIDOR (2011 Június 21)

Gratula!


----------



## rigonauta (2011 Június 21)

nem 20 kell? ó nem figyeltem


----------



## SZVIDOR (2011 Június 21)

mekkora ötlet!


----------



## SZVIDOR (2011 Június 21)

ez jó!


----------



## SZVIDOR (2011 Június 21)

a heti lottószámok: 12,45,78,85,92


----------



## SZVIDOR (2011 Június 21)

=10000-1


----------



## SZVIDOR (2011 Június 21)

helyesbítek =100000-1


----------



## SZVIDOR (2011 Június 21)

kötelességek is vannak!


----------



## SZVIDOR (2011 Június 21)

nem csak jogok!


----------



## SZVIDOR (2011 Június 21)

20


----------



## SZVIDOR (2011 Június 21)

16


----------



## SZVIDOR (2011 Június 21)

13


----------



## SZVIDOR (2011 Június 21)

15


----------



## SZVIDOR (2011 Június 21)

12


----------



## SZVIDOR (2011 Június 21)

9


----------



## SZVIDOR (2011 Június 21)

7


----------



## SZVIDOR (2011 Június 21)

6


----------



## SZVIDOR (2011 Június 21)

5


----------



## SZVIDOR (2011 Június 21)

4


----------



## SZVIDOR (2011 Június 21)

3


----------



## Aerisx (2011 Június 21)

*Tőlem nektek *

Sziasztok én új vagyok.


----------



## Aerisx (2011 Június 21)

Franciaországban jöttem rá, hogy mennyit is ér a magyar nyelv.


----------



## Aerisx (2011 Június 21)

Jöttem rá szépségeire és gyönyörű nyelvezetére.


----------



## Aerisx (2011 Június 21)

Én főleg a régi fekete-fehér filmeket szeretem.


----------



## Aerisx (2011 Június 21)

De mellette nagyon sok regényt és verset olvasok.


----------



## Aerisx (2011 Június 21)

Főleg magyarokat


----------



## Aerisx (2011 Június 21)

Más hogy van ezzel?


----------



## Aerisx (2011 Június 21)

Kinek mi a kedvence?


----------



## Aerisx (2011 Június 21)

Mármint magyar filmek, zenék, közül?


----------



## Aerisx (2011 Június 21)

Karády Katit szeretek hallgatni.


----------



## Aerisx (2011 Június 21)

Most még egy újabb oldalt is ugrottam


----------



## Aerisx (2011 Június 21)

Igyekszem azért


----------



## Aerisx (2011 Június 21)

Tényleg


----------



## Aerisx (2011 Június 21)

Ilyen filmekért bőven megéri


----------



## Aerisx (2011 Június 21)

Már csak 6 hozzászólás kell


----------



## Aerisx (2011 Június 21)

Csak összejön ez végre, csak végig kell csinálni. Nem lehet félúton abbahagyni


----------



## Aerisx (2011 Június 21)




----------



## Aerisx (2011 Június 21)

már csak 3 kell


----------



## Aerisx (2011 Június 21)

de ha most írom már csak kettő


----------



## Aerisx (2011 Június 21)

Aztán most végre meg is lett n_n Boldogságosság


----------



## nici0824 (2011 Június 21)

1


----------



## nici0824 (2011 Június 21)

:d 2


----------



## nici0824 (2011 Június 21)

3


----------



## nici0824 (2011 Június 21)

4


----------



## nici0824 (2011 Június 21)

5


----------



## nici0824 (2011 Június 21)

6


----------



## nici0824 (2011 Június 21)

7


----------



## nici0824 (2011 Június 21)

8


----------



## Kantorsi (2011 Június 21)

És aki mindkettőt szeretné?


----------



## nici0824 (2011 Június 21)

9


----------



## nici0824 (2011 Június 21)

10


----------



## nici0824 (2011 Június 21)

11


----------



## nici0824 (2011 Június 21)

12


----------



## nici0824 (2011 Június 21)

13


----------



## nici0824 (2011 Június 21)

14


----------



## Kantorsi (2011 Június 21)

azt


----------



## nici0824 (2011 Június 21)

15


----------



## Kantorsi (2011 Június 21)

tapasztalom


----------



## nici0824 (2011 Június 21)

16


----------



## Kantorsi (2011 Június 21)

a tapasz


----------



## nici0824 (2011 Június 21)

17


----------



## Kantorsi (2011 Június 21)

tapad


----------



## nici0824 (2011 Június 21)

18


----------



## Kantorsi (2011 Június 21)

nagyon


----------



## nici0824 (2011 Június 21)

19


----------



## nici0824 (2011 Június 21)

20
köszi hogy létrehoztad ezt a témát!


----------



## Dead Man (2011 Június 21)

*köszi*

Köszi, hogy van ilyen lehetőség!


----------



## Dead Man (2011 Június 21)

2


----------



## Rhosemarie0325 (2011 Június 21)

Hali.


----------



## Dead Man (2011 Június 21)

3


----------



## Dead Man (2011 Június 21)

4


----------



## Rhosemarie0325 (2011 Június 21)

Köszi a témát!


----------



## Rhosemarie0325 (2011 Június 21)

Még 18...


----------



## Dead Man (2011 Június 21)

5


----------



## Rhosemarie0325 (2011 Június 21)

17


----------



## Dead Man (2011 Június 21)

6


----------



## Rhosemarie0325 (2011 Június 21)

16


----------



## Dead Man (2011 Június 21)

7


----------



## Dead Man (2011 Június 21)

8


----------



## Dead Man (2011 Június 21)

9


----------



## Dead Man (2011 Június 21)

10


----------



## Rhosemarie0325 (2011 Június 21)

15


----------



## Rhosemarie0325 (2011 Június 21)

14


----------



## Dead Man (2011 Június 21)

11


----------



## Rhosemarie0325 (2011 Június 21)

13


----------



## Dead Man (2011 Június 21)

12


----------



## Rhosemarie0325 (2011 Június 21)

12


----------



## Dead Man (2011 Június 21)

13


----------



## Rhosemarie0325 (2011 Június 21)

11


----------



## Dead Man (2011 Június 21)

14


----------



## Rhosemarie0325 (2011 Június 21)

10


----------



## Dead Man (2011 Június 21)

15


----------



## Rhosemarie0325 (2011 Június 21)

9


----------



## Dead Man (2011 Június 21)

16


----------



## Rhosemarie0325 (2011 Június 21)

8


----------



## Dead Man (2011 Június 21)

17


----------



## Dead Man (2011 Június 21)

18


----------



## Dead Man (2011 Június 21)

19


----------



## Rhosemarie0325 (2011 Június 21)

7


----------



## Dead Man (2011 Június 21)

és 20. Köszönöm!


----------



## Rhosemarie0325 (2011 Június 21)

6


----------



## Rhosemarie0325 (2011 Június 21)

5


----------



## Rhosemarie0325 (2011 Június 21)

4


----------



## Rhosemarie0325 (2011 Június 21)

3


----------



## Rhosemarie0325 (2011 Június 21)

2


----------



## Rhosemarie0325 (2011 Június 21)

1 és köszöntem!


----------



## pontaz92 (2011 Június 21)

sziasztok


----------



## pontaz92 (2011 Június 21)

már csak 19


----------



## pontaz92 (2011 Június 21)

18


----------



## horiari (2011 Június 21)

sziasztok


----------



## horiari (2011 Június 21)

23


----------



## zotyo112 (2011 Június 21)

21


----------



## Steve42 (2011 Június 21)

3:d


----------



## zotyo112 (2011 Június 21)

1987


----------



## guinevra (2011 Június 21)




----------



## guinevra (2011 Június 21)

:-(


----------



## guinevra (2011 Június 21)

)


----------



## guinevra (2011 Június 21)




----------



## guinevra (2011 Június 21)

talán így már jó lesz.........


----------



## Sithitra (2011 Június 21)

új tag vagyok


----------



## Sithitra (2011 Június 21)

sziasztok


----------



## Sithitra (2011 Június 21)

nagyon tetszik minden, amit itt találtam


----------



## Sithitra (2011 Június 21)

1


----------



## Sithitra (2011 Június 21)

2


----------



## Sithitra (2011 Június 21)

3


----------



## Sithitra (2011 Június 21)

4


----------



## Sithitra (2011 Június 21)

5


----------



## Sithitra (2011 Június 21)

6


----------



## Sithitra (2011 Június 21)

7


----------



## Sithitra (2011 Június 21)

8


----------



## Sithitra (2011 Június 21)

9


----------



## Sithitra (2011 Június 21)

10


----------



## Sithitra (2011 Június 21)

11


----------



## Sithitra (2011 Június 21)

12


----------



## Steve42 (2011 Június 21)

13


----------



## Steve42 (2011 Június 21)

14


----------



## marc2 (2011 Június 21)

sziasztok


----------



## marc2 (2011 Június 21)

Nagyon jó az oldal!


----------



## marc2 (2011 Június 21)

köszi


----------



## marc2 (2011 Június 21)

2


----------



## marc2 (2011 Június 21)

3


----------



## Andreeeeeeeeeea (2011 Június 21)

Helo Marosvasarhelyrol!


----------



## Andreeeeeeeeeea (2011 Június 21)

udv. midenkinek


----------



## marc2 (2011 Június 21)

4


----------



## marc2 (2011 Június 21)

5


----------



## Andreeeeeeeeeea (2011 Június 21)

nagyon jo ez az oldal ugye??


----------



## marc2 (2011 Június 21)

6


----------



## marc2 (2011 Június 21)

7


----------



## Andreeeeeeeeeea (2011 Június 21)

jo stilusok vannak ezeken az oldalokon!


----------



## marc2 (2011 Június 21)

8


----------



## marc2 (2011 Június 21)

9


----------



## marc2 (2011 Június 21)

10


----------



## Andreeeeeeeeeea (2011 Június 21)

udv


----------



## marc2 (2011 Június 21)

11


----------



## marc2 (2011 Június 21)

12


----------



## marc2 (2011 Június 21)

13


----------



## Andreeeeeeeeeea (2011 Június 21)

udv mindenkineeeeeeeeeeeeek!


----------



## marc2 (2011 Június 21)

14


----------



## marc2 (2011 Június 21)

üdv!!!


----------



## marc2 (2011 Június 21)

Go


----------



## -=LTi=- (2011 Június 21)

Üdv mindenkinek.


----------



## -=LTi=- (2011 Június 21)

Nem számoltam, h mennyi van még hátra


----------



## -=LTi=- (2011 Június 21)

Remélem már nem sok.


----------



## -=LTi=- (2011 Június 21)

1


----------



## -=LTi=- (2011 Június 21)

22


----------



## -=LTi=- (2011 Június 21)

Jó lenne vhol megnézni.


----------



## -=LTi=- (2011 Június 21)

Sajna a profilban nem látom az eddigi hozzászólásaimat.


----------



## -=LTi=- (2011 Június 21)

Ahh, már látom.


----------



## -=LTi=- (2011 Június 21)

A nevem alatt, nem is figyeltem eddíg.


----------



## -=LTi=- (2011 Június 21)

43


----------



## -=LTi=- (2011 Június 21)

67


----------



## -=LTi=- (2011 Június 21)

Hmm


----------



## -=LTi=- (2011 Június 21)

Még 8


----------



## -=LTi=- (2011 Június 21)

6


----------



## -=LTi=- (2011 Június 21)

4


----------



## -=LTi=- (2011 Június 21)

3


----------



## -=LTi=- (2011 Június 21)

2


----------



## -=LTi=- (2011 Június 21)

5


----------



## -=LTi=- (2011 Június 21)

1


----------



## -=LTi=- (2011 Június 21)

21


----------



## -=LTi=- (2011 Június 21)

678


----------



## balu122 (2011 Június 21)

húsz


----------



## balu122 (2011 Június 21)

tizenkilenc


----------



## balu122 (2011 Június 21)

tizennyolc


----------



## balu122 (2011 Június 21)

tizenhét


----------



## balu122 (2011 Június 21)

tizenhat


----------



## balu122 (2011 Június 21)

tizenöt


----------



## balu122 (2011 Június 21)

tizennégy


----------



## balu122 (2011 Június 21)

tizenhárom:lol:


----------



## balu122 (2011 Június 21)

tizenkettő:6:


----------



## balu122 (2011 Június 21)

tizenegy


----------



## balu122 (2011 Június 21)

tíz


----------



## balu122 (2011 Június 21)

kilenc


----------



## balu122 (2011 Június 21)

nyolc:idea:


----------



## balu122 (2011 Június 21)

hét


----------



## balu122 (2011 Június 21)

hat


----------



## balu122 (2011 Június 21)

öt


----------



## balu122 (2011 Június 21)

négy


----------



## balu122 (2011 Június 21)

három


----------



## balu122 (2011 Június 21)

kettő


----------



## Laja_E60 (2011 Június 21)

Ma süt a nap.


----------



## Laja_E60 (2011 Június 21)

Tegnap esett az eső.


----------



## balu122 (2011 Június 21)

egy:77:


----------



## Laja_E60 (2011 Június 21)

Ma reggel borult volt az ég.


----------



## Laja_E60 (2011 Június 21)

Egészen sötét kék és felhős.


----------



## balu122 (2011 Június 21)

nulla:!:


----------



## Laja_E60 (2011 Június 21)

Reggel még hideg is volt.


----------



## Laja_E60 (2011 Június 21)

Hello Balu122!


----------



## Laja_E60 (2011 Június 21)

Gratulálok!


----------



## Laja_E60 (2011 Június 21)

Tetszik a szülinapos ikon!


----------



## Laja_E60 (2011 Június 21)

Most ragyog a nap.


----------



## Laja_E60 (2011 Június 21)

Csiripelnek a madarak.


----------



## Laja_E60 (2011 Június 21)

Szeretem ezt az időt.


----------



## Laja_E60 (2011 Június 21)

Jó lenne kirándulni!


----------



## Laja_E60 (2011 Június 21)

Anyóka nagyon szimpatikus nekem.


----------



## Laja_E60 (2011 Június 21)

Kedves.


----------



## Laja_E60 (2011 Június 21)

Balu?


----------



## Laja_E60 (2011 Június 21)

Gödöllőn is szép az idő?


----------



## Laja_E60 (2011 Június 21)

Ma főzni fogok.


----------



## Laja_E60 (2011 Június 21)

Holnapután pedig bográcsban.


----------



## Laja_E60 (2011 Június 21)

Hoppá!


----------



## Laja_E60 (2011 Június 21)

Szerintem szép napunk van!


----------



## nemo12 (2011 Június 21)

Nekem nagyon kell 20 hozzászólás.


----------



## nemo12 (2011 Június 21)

Mégpedig azért, mert szuper ez az oldal és szeretnék letölteni dolgokat.


----------



## nemo12 (2011 Június 21)

De még nincs meg.


----------



## nemo12 (2011 Június 21)

És nem is kevés hiányzik.


----------



## nemo12 (2011 Június 21)

10


----------



## nemo12 (2011 Június 21)

Még 9 kell.


----------



## nemo12 (2011 Június 21)

Egy napközis tábort tartok gyerekeknek.


----------



## nemo12 (2011 Június 21)

És itt van egy csomó rejtvény.


----------



## nemo12 (2011 Június 21)

Amiket megoldhatnak.


----------



## nemo12 (2011 Június 21)

Mert mondták, hogy nagyon szeretik a rejtvényeket és vigyek nekik sok-sok rejtvényt.


----------



## nemo12 (2011 Június 21)

Már csak 4.


----------



## nemo12 (2011 Június 21)

Már csak 3.


----------



## nemo12 (2011 Június 21)

Már csak 2.


----------



## nemo12 (2011 Június 21)

Jajj most látom, hogy nem is kettő. hanem egy csomó--


----------



## nemo12 (2011 Június 21)

11 nap múlva megyek nyaralni.


----------



## nemo12 (2011 Június 21)

És már nagyon várom.


----------



## nemo12 (2011 Június 21)

Még sosem voltam külföldön, ez az első alkalom.


----------



## nemo12 (2011 Június 21)

Krétára megyünk a párommal. )))))))))))))))))))))) HURRÁ!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nemo12 (2011 Június 21)

még mindig nem enged letölteni


----------



## Lacika5806 (2011 Június 21)

Heyhó


----------



## desxtra (2011 Június 21)

udv


----------



## desxtra (2011 Június 21)

bekoszonok


----------



## desxtra (2011 Június 21)

gyujtogetek


----------



## desxtra (2011 Június 21)

meg kell 17


----------



## desxtra (2011 Június 21)

16


----------



## desxtra (2011 Június 21)

erdekes rendszer


----------



## desxtra (2011 Június 21)

sokat kell irogatni egy ebook miatt


----------



## desxtra (2011 Június 21)

valaki nem akar beszelgetni velem?


----------



## desxtra (2011 Június 21)

igy uncsee


----------



## desxtra (2011 Június 21)

de mar nem sok kell...


----------



## desxtra (2011 Június 21)

mar csak 10


----------



## desxtra (2011 Június 21)

kilenc


----------



## desxtra (2011 Június 21)

nyolc


----------



## desxtra (2011 Június 21)

het


----------



## desxtra (2011 Június 21)

hat...


----------



## desxtra (2011 Június 21)




----------



## desxtra (2011 Június 21)




----------



## desxtra (2011 Június 21)




----------



## desxtra (2011 Június 21)

meglesz az...


----------



## desxtra (2011 Június 21)

koszonom a figyelmet,jobbra el now...


----------



## desxtra (2011 Június 21)

megvolt a 20... miert nem tudok letolteni?


----------



## deni11111 (2011 Június 21)

Köszi, Melitta


----------



## szaszia (2011 Június 21)

*1*

első hsz


----------



## szaszia (2011 Június 21)

*2*

második hsz


----------



## szaszia (2011 Június 21)

*3*

harmadik hsz - lassan unom


----------



## szaszia (2011 Június 21)

*4*

negyedik hsz - nagyon izgalmasnak tűnik ez az oldal, de ez kicsit furi belépési mód


----------



## szaszia (2011 Június 21)

*5*

kitartok


----------



## szaszia (2011 Június 21)

**

sziasztok! igyekszem 20-ig eljutni mielőbb


----------



## szaszia (2011 Június 21)

*haladok*

lassan, de biztosan haladok


----------



## szaszia (2011 Június 21)

*hahó*

ez már a 8. üzenetem


----------



## szaszia (2011 Június 21)

*kilenc*

már látom az út felét!


----------



## KovatsIldi (2011 Június 21)

1


----------



## szaszia (2011 Június 21)

*tíz!!!!*

félidő!!!!  nyerésre állok


----------



## KovatsIldi (2011 Június 21)

2


----------



## szaszia (2011 Június 21)

*11*

megkezdődött a második félidő


----------



## Schmidi (2011 Június 21)

1


----------



## KovatsIldi (2011 Június 21)

3


----------



## szaszia (2011 Június 21)

*12*

lassan már nem is látom a felét, úgy elhaladtam....


----------



## KovatsIldi (2011 Június 21)

4


----------



## Schmidi (2011 Június 21)

2


----------



## KovatsIldi (2011 Június 21)

5


----------



## szaszia (2011 Június 21)

*13*

tizenhéreom


----------



## KovatsIldi (2011 Június 21)

6


----------



## Schmidi (2011 Június 21)

3


----------



## szaszia (2011 Június 21)

*tííízennégy*

erőfelülvizsgálat.....állóképesség rendben....


----------



## KovatsIldi (2011 Június 21)

7


----------



## Schmidi (2011 Június 21)

4


----------



## KovatsIldi (2011 Június 21)

8


----------



## szaszia (2011 Június 21)

*20 - 15 .... 5*

mentális állapot is rendben....


----------



## KovatsIldi (2011 Június 21)

9


----------



## szaszia (2011 Június 21)

*16*

akkor lassan ráfordulhatok a célegyenesre...... felkészülni!


----------



## Schmidi (2011 Június 21)

5


----------



## KovatsIldi (2011 Június 21)

nemár


----------



## szaszia (2011 Június 21)

*tííízeeenhéééét*

vigyázz......kész.....tűz....rajt!!!!!


----------



## KovatsIldi (2011 Június 21)

11


----------



## Schmidi (2011 Június 21)

6


----------



## KovatsIldi (2011 Június 21)

12


----------



## szaszia (2011 Június 21)

*18*

célegyenes......véghajrá...... sprint!!!!!


----------



## Schmidi (2011 Június 21)

7


----------



## KovatsIldi (2011 Június 21)

13


----------



## szaszia (2011 Június 21)

*19*

mindent bele !!!!! célegyenes...... hatalmas hajrában vagyok Kováts Ildivel!!!!


----------



## KovatsIldi (2011 Június 21)

14


----------



## Schmidi (2011 Június 21)

8


----------



## KovatsIldi (2011 Június 21)

15


----------



## szaszia (2011 Június 21)

*20*

ÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉSSSS

20............20.............20..........................20

FINITO...............BASTA 

most pedig el


----------



## KovatsIldi (2011 Június 21)

16


----------



## Schmidi (2011 Június 21)

9


----------



## KovatsIldi (2011 Június 21)

17


----------



## szaszia (2011 Június 21)

*21*

muszály volt még egy ráadástkör....


----------



## Schmidi (2011 Június 21)

10


----------



## KovatsIldi (2011 Június 21)

18


----------



## Schmidi (2011 Június 21)

11


----------



## KovatsIldi (2011 Június 21)

Majdnem majdnem


----------



## KovatsIldi (2011 Június 21)

Megvan végre


----------



## Schmidi (2011 Június 21)

12


----------



## Schmidi (2011 Június 21)

13


----------



## Schmidi (2011 Június 21)

14


----------



## Schmidi (2011 Június 21)

15


----------



## Schmidi (2011 Június 21)

16


----------



## Schmidi (2011 Június 21)

17


----------



## Schmidi (2011 Június 21)

18


----------



## Schmidi (2011 Június 21)

19


----------



## Schmidi (2011 Június 21)

20


----------



## Schmidi (2011 Június 21)

21


----------



## xsasu (2011 Június 21)

miert


----------



## xsasu (2011 Június 21)

kell


----------



## xsasu (2011 Június 21)

huszat


----------



## xsasu (2011 Június 21)

irni


----------



## xsasu (2011 Június 21)

ha


----------



## xsasu (2011 Június 21)

ugyis


----------



## xsasu (2011 Június 21)

ossze


----------



## xsasu (2011 Június 21)

lehet


----------



## xsasu (2011 Június 21)

oket


----------



## xsasu (2011 Június 21)

szedni


----------



## xsasu (2011 Június 21)

hogy


----------



## xsasu (2011 Június 21)

csak


----------



## xsasu (2011 Június 21)

ide


----------



## xsasu (2011 Június 21)

irkalok


----------



## xsasu (2011 Június 21)

amig


----------



## xsasu (2011 Június 21)

el


----------



## xsasu (2011 Június 21)

nem


----------



## xsasu (2011 Június 21)

erem


----------



## xsasu (2011 Június 21)

a kello


----------



## xsasu (2011 Június 21)

mennyiseget


----------



## pricicic (2011 Június 21)

Jelen! sziasztok! Köszi


----------



## xsasu (2011 Június 21)

szevasztok


----------



## pricicic (2011 Június 21)

Ja,értem!


----------



## hszilvy7 (2011 Június 21)

Jelenli ív


----------



## pricicic (2011 Június 21)

Még nem elég!


----------



## hszilvy7 (2011 Június 21)

össze kellene gyűjtenem azt a 20 hozzászólást


----------



## hszilvy7 (2011 Június 21)

ez lesz a negyedik


----------



## pricicic (2011 Június 21)

*!!*

Versenyezünk??


----------



## hszilvy7 (2011 Június 21)

ötödik


----------



## hszilvy7 (2011 Június 21)

hatodik


----------



## pricicic (2011 Június 21)

Gyors vagyok!


----------



## hszilvy7 (2011 Június 21)

Te hogy tartassz?


----------



## pricicic (2011 Június 21)

Lekörözöl Szilvy


----------



## hszilvy7 (2011 Június 21)

vagyis nem hogy, hanem hol tartassz?


----------



## pricicic (2011 Június 21)

Még csak a 10-es számkörön belül


----------



## hszilvy7 (2011 Június 21)

honnan írsz?


----------



## pricicic (2011 Június 21)

a gépelés hátráltat


----------



## hszilvy7 (2011 Június 21)

nekem ez a 10.


----------



## pricicic (2011 Június 21)

Tatabánya, és Te?


----------



## pricicic (2011 Június 21)

12


----------



## hszilvy7 (2011 Június 21)

közben rájöttem, hogy Tatabánya


----------



## pricicic (2011 Június 21)

Óvónéni vagy?


----------



## pricicic (2011 Június 21)

Ez egy kemény erőpróba


----------



## hszilvy7 (2011 Június 21)

Le vagyok maradva?


----------



## hszilvy7 (2011 Június 21)

miért lennék óvónéni?


----------



## pricicic (2011 Június 21)

'5


----------



## pricicic (2011 Június 21)

Csak azt gondoltam, te is a böngészés...... Ja persze, most nem azon az oldalon vagyunk. Bocs


----------



## hszilvy7 (2011 Június 21)

remélem 20 után tényleges taggá válunk


----------



## pricicic (2011 Június 21)

17


----------



## hszilvy7 (2011 Június 21)

ezek szerint Te óvónő vagy


----------



## hszilvy7 (2011 Június 21)

hogy kerültél a kanadai magyarokhoz?


----------



## pricicic (2011 Június 21)

Most olvastam ,hogy még két nap várakozási idő is kell. Ráérünk


----------



## hszilvy7 (2011 Június 21)

már csak 4 kell, ha minden igaz


----------



## hszilvy7 (2011 Június 21)

nekem az már letelt


----------



## pricicic (2011 Június 21)

Sajnos, csak a kíváncsiság, és az összegyűlt nívós szakmai vonz


----------



## hszilvy7 (2011 Június 21)

vannak jó dolgok


----------



## hszilvy7 (2011 Június 21)

és elértem a 20at


----------



## pricicic (2011 Június 21)

Te ténylegesen külhoni magyar vagy?


----------



## hszilvy7 (2011 Június 21)

lássuk, mi történik


----------



## hszilvy7 (2011 Június 21)

nem, én is itthon élek


----------



## pricicic (2011 Június 21)

Örülök, hogy segítettél kicsit élvezetessé tenni az adminisztrációt. Azért megjegyezlek, talán még találkozunk. Üdv. Magda


----------



## hszilvy7 (2011 Június 21)

de vannak kint rokonaim


----------



## hszilvy7 (2011 Június 21)

további szép estét kívánok!


----------



## hszilvy7 (2011 Június 21)

képzeld, nekem még mindig nem enged letölteni


----------



## pricicic (2011 Június 21)

Még irok egy 22-et, hogy egál legyen


----------



## hszilvy7 (2011 Június 21)

pedig megvan a 20 hozzászólásom és vasárnap regisztráltam


----------



## pricicic (2011 Június 21)

Szétment közben a kapcsolatom. Nekem most 2 nap pihenő. Megjegyezte, melyik oldalon dumáltunk.


----------



## pricicic (2011 Június 21)

Holnap munka, megyek pihizni


----------



## pricicic (2011 Június 21)

Majd pénteken próbálkozom. Mivel óvónő vagyok, azon az oldalon leszek sokat. Szia Magda


----------



## pricicic (2011 Június 21)

26


----------



## vepa (2011 Június 21)

köszönjük Melitta


----------



## wacher (2011 Június 22)

Üdvüzlet és csókoltatok mindenkit


----------



## wacher (2011 Június 22)

Előbb-utóbb, ha valami ritkaságot keresek, mindig nálatok kötök ki.


----------



## wacher (2011 Június 22)

De tényleg


----------



## wacher (2011 Június 22)

Tanár néni, jelen vagyok!


----------



## wacher (2011 Június 22)

Alakul a 20


----------



## wacher (2011 Június 22)

Már csak 15 kell


----------



## wacher (2011 Június 22)

Hiába, na a jó anyagért meg kell küzdeni


----------



## wacher (2011 Június 22)

De meg ám


----------



## wacher (2011 Június 22)

Remélem megéri, ha már sehol sem lehet kapni.


----------



## wacher (2011 Június 22)

10


----------



## wacher (2011 Június 22)

9


----------



## wacher (2011 Június 22)

8


----------



## wacher (2011 Június 22)

7


----------



## wacher (2011 Június 22)

6


----------



## wacher (2011 Június 22)

5


----------



## wacher (2011 Június 22)

4


----------



## wacher (2011 Június 22)

3


----------



## wacher (2011 Június 22)

2


----------



## sidro (2011 Június 22)

Köszöntöm Önöket


----------



## wacher (2011 Június 22)

1


----------



## wacher (2011 Június 22)

Szia sidro!


----------



## wacher (2011 Június 22)

Jó gyűjtögetést!


----------



## nem22 (2011 Június 22)

jo


----------



## nem22 (2011 Június 22)

sziasztok


----------



## nem22 (2011 Június 22)

18


----------



## nem22 (2011 Június 22)

17


----------



## nem22 (2011 Június 22)

16


----------



## nem22 (2011 Június 22)

15


----------



## nem22 (2011 Június 22)

14


----------



## nem22 (2011 Június 22)

13


----------



## nem22 (2011 Június 22)

12


----------



## nem22 (2011 Június 22)

11


----------



## nem22 (2011 Június 22)

10


----------



## nem22 (2011 Június 22)

9


----------



## nem22 (2011 Június 22)

8


----------



## nem22 (2011 Június 22)

7


----------



## nem22 (2011 Június 22)

6


----------



## nem22 (2011 Június 22)

5


----------



## nem22 (2011 Június 22)

4


----------



## nem22 (2011 Június 22)

3


----------



## nem22 (2011 Június 22)

2


----------



## nem22 (2011 Június 22)

201


----------



## Steve42 (2011 Június 22)

202


----------



## Steve42 (2011 Június 22)

203


----------



## Steve42 (2011 Június 22)

204


----------



## pakoqueruak (2011 Június 22)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n0c41iIUmB0&feature=related


----------



## pakoqueruak (2011 Június 22)

lovbelooo írta:


>



Egy uj láb rendel_!


----------



## pakoqueruak (2011 Június 22)

Manóka1 írta:


> Egy fán ül tizenkét veréb. Ha a vadász egyet lelő közülük, hány marad a fán?





Tizenegy?


----------



## pakoqueruak (2011 Június 22)

Gyere ki!Gyere ki!Kijössz, meghalsz!


----------



## pakoqueruak (2011 Június 22)

Minden akciós a sorok között, csak a pénztárnál nem stimmel az az akció.


----------



## pakoqueruak (2011 Június 22)

Ti hisztek ebben a szarban?


----------



## pakoqueruak (2011 Június 22)

Mátyás király is olyan igazságos volt mint a jelenlegi királyunk


----------



## pakoqueruak (2011 Június 22)

modratibor írta:


> Orosz recept
> Hogy kezdődik egy orosz recept?
> „Lopj két tojást!”
> És hogy végződik?
> „A fene egye meg, az előbb még itt volt...”




Ezt már ugy is olvastam hogy lopj egy tyukot


----------



## pakoqueruak (2011 Június 22)

Az egy senki


----------



## pakoqueruak (2011 Június 22)

Dicsak buksi


----------



## pakoqueruak (2011 Június 22)

Még mindig jobb ha mézfüggő mintha drogos alkesz lenne


----------



## pakoqueruak (2011 Június 22)

Szőkenős parkoló?


----------



## pakoqueruak (2011 Június 22)

:d


----------



## pakoqueruak (2011 Június 22)

Robbantoot pulyka karácsonkor, nyáron gyilkospulyka...


----------



## pakoqueruak (2011 Június 22)

lool


----------



## pakoqueruak (2011 Június 22)

marmeladebuchtel


----------



## pakoqueruak (2011 Június 22)

pistuka írta:


> szia kedves allegro
> már gyűlik az is  rajta vagyok az ügyön



Ez milyen tánc?


----------



## pakoqueruak (2011 Június 22)

Lipi66 írta:


>




Győzike kabala


----------



## pakoqueruak (2011 Június 22)




----------



## pakoqueruak (2011 Június 22)

fucok írta:


> *az agresszív kismalac miért vöröskézi le a rókát?*
> *mert nem akarja lerókázni.*



:d:d:d:d:d:d:d


----------



## pakoqueruak (2011 Június 22)

205


----------



## pakoqueruak (2011 Június 22)

206

de már vigan meg van a 20 hozzászolás és mégis tilt mindenfelé az oldal!

Minimum 20 hozzászólás és legalább 2 napos regisztráció szükséges az oldal megtekintéséhez, vagy a funkció használatához. Ebben, vagy ebben a témában ezeket könnyedén összegyűjtheted.


----------



## pakoqueruak (2011 Június 22)

hello


----------



## Kiss_Andi (2011 Június 22)

*Üdvözlet!*



Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


Szia Melitta!
Az is hozzászólás, ha valakinek megköszönök valamit a gomb segítségével?
Egy újonc, Kiss Andi


----------



## Kiss_Andi (2011 Június 22)

Akkor én is elkezdek visszaszámolni...
20


----------



## Kiss_Andi (2011 Június 22)

19


----------



## Kiss_Andi (2011 Június 22)

18


----------



## Kiss_Andi (2011 Június 22)

17


----------



## Kiss_Andi (2011 Június 22)

16


----------



## Kiss_Andi (2011 Június 22)

15


----------



## Kiss_Andi (2011 Június 22)

14 és 13


----------



## Kiss_Andi (2011 Június 22)

12


----------



## Kiss_Andi (2011 Június 22)

11


----------



## Kiss_Andi (2011 Június 22)

10


----------



## Kiss_Andi (2011 Június 22)

9


----------



## Kiss_Andi (2011 Június 22)

8


----------



## Kiss_Andi (2011 Június 22)

7 :-?


----------



## Kiss_Andi (2011 Június 22)

6 kiss


----------



## Kiss_Andi (2011 Június 22)

5


----------



## Kiss_Andi (2011 Június 22)

4


----------



## Kiss_Andi (2011 Június 22)

3:4:


----------



## Kiss_Andi (2011 Június 22)

2


----------



## Kiss_Andi (2011 Június 22)

Itt a 20. hozzászólás!
Még két nap, és mindent látok meg hallok?!? Szuper!


----------



## Emibaba78 (2011 Június 22)

Katalin/Anyoka segítségének köszönhetően már én is bele tudok kotyogni a fórumokba.  Ezúton is köszönöm neki a segítséget!


----------



## Emibaba78 (2011 Június 22)

Nagyon jó ez a fórum! Köszi, hogy itt lehetek!


----------



## Emibaba78 (2011 Június 22)

Akkor számolok: még 8.


----------



## Emibaba78 (2011 Június 22)

... 7...


----------



## Emibaba78 (2011 Június 22)

... 6... közben böngésztem


----------



## Emibaba78 (2011 Június 22)

...5


----------



## Emibaba78 (2011 Június 22)

syandra91 írta:


> Nem tudja valaki véletlenül ennek a pillangónak a mintáját?


 

Húúú, hát ez valami gyönyörű! Meg lehet tanulni autodidakta módon gyöngyözni?


----------



## Emibaba78 (2011 Június 22)

...3


----------



## Emibaba78 (2011 Június 22)

... 2


----------



## Emibaba78 (2011 Június 22)

Ja, nem is 10 kell, hanem 20  még nincs is kánikula, mi lesz később?


----------



## Emibaba78 (2011 Június 22)

10...


----------



## Emibaba78 (2011 Június 22)

...9...


----------



## Emibaba78 (2011 Június 22)

...8...


----------



## Emibaba78 (2011 Június 22)

...7...


----------



## Emibaba78 (2011 Június 22)

...6...


----------



## Emibaba78 (2011 Június 22)

...5...


----------



## Emibaba78 (2011 Június 22)

...4...


----------



## Emibaba78 (2011 Június 22)

...3...


----------



## Emibaba78 (2011 Június 22)

...2...


----------



## Emibaba78 (2011 Június 22)

... utolsó, és ígérem, innentől igyekszem építő jelleggel megszólalni.


----------



## Emibaba78 (2011 Június 22)

soltesmarika írta:


> 9 éves kislángy születésnapi ajándéka


 

Már meg van a két napos regisztrációm és a 20 hozzászólásom, mégsem látom a képet. Miért??:cry:


----------



## MissCupcake04 (2011 Június 22)

nemtom hánynál tartok


----------



## MissCupcake04 (2011 Június 22)

Jáááj


----------



## MissCupcake04 (2011 Június 22)

asszem úgy 5 körül
de nem biztos  de ha meglesz a 20 az de jó lesz


----------



## MissCupcake04 (2011 Június 22)

még 4 kell, mert észrevettem hol tartok, de vicces vagyok...kackac...


----------



## MissCupcake04 (2011 Június 22)

Még 3 van, jajj de jó, már csak három három három három háttom három három három három három


----------



## MissCupcake04 (2011 Június 22)

és még kettő kettő kettő kettő kettő kettő káttő kettő kettőőőőőőőő (2)


----------



## MissCupcake04 (2011 Június 22)

ééééééés mééééég eeeegggyyy utolsóóóóóóóóóóóóó azaz 1, 1 1,1,1,1,,1,1,1,1,1,,1 többet nem zargatlak titeket itt


----------



## dindi007 (2011 Június 22)

Kezdődjék a játék


----------



## dindi007 (2011 Június 22)

köszi a lehetőséget


----------



## dindi007 (2011 Június 22)

19


----------



## Davallia (2011 Június 22)

Szólánc?


----------



## Davallia (2011 Június 22)

Ok.


----------



## Davallia (2011 Június 22)

vagy csak számoljak?


----------



## Davallia (2011 Június 22)

ez a 6. üzenet, már csak 14


----------



## Davallia (2011 Június 22)

13


----------



## Davallia (2011 Június 22)

12


----------



## Davallia (2011 Június 22)

11


----------



## Davallia (2011 Június 22)

9


----------



## Davallia (2011 Június 22)

8


----------



## Davallia (2011 Június 22)

7


----------



## samhoe (2011 Június 22)

sziasztok! én is is új vagyok itt xD csatlakoznék a beszélgetéshez


----------



## samhoe (2011 Június 22)

ja de most látom senki se elérhető.. 
beírok pár idézetet addig a kedvenc írómtól


----------



## samhoe (2011 Június 22)

Truman Capote )

A legtöbb ember, mihelyt, ahogy mondani szokás, fölfedez egy másik embert, azzal áltatja magát, hogy ezzel önmagát is fölfedezi; abban a másik szempárban az ő érdemeinek is igazabb és nagyszerűbb tükörképét véli látni.


----------



## typosonic (2011 Június 22)

Sziasztok! Kellene az a 20 hozzászólás )))


----------



## samhoe (2011 Június 22)

Az ember borzasztóan megjárhatja, ha elárulja az érzelmeit, vagy azt, amit tud..ez mennyire igaz!


----------



## samhoe (2011 Június 22)

Az ember legégetőbb szükséglete az, hogy valaki megfogja... és megmondja neki... hogy minden (az a minden nem olyan egyszerű dolog; benne van a csecsemőtej, apánk tekintete, a kandalló recsegése egy hideg reggelen, bagolyhuhogás, meg az a fiú, aki miatt bőgve mész haza az iskolából, a mama hosszú haja, a szorongás és a hálószoba falára vetülő, eltorzult árnyképek), hogy minden jóra fordul.


----------



## samhoe (2011 Június 22)

Könnyű az értelemnek tanácsokat adni, de nehezen hallgat rájuk a szív: a szerelemnek nincs földrajza, tehát nem ismeri a határokat. Köthetsz rá súlyokat, hogy lesüllyedjen a fenekére; fölszáll és felszínre bukkan, s ez nem is lehet másképp; minden szerelem, mely elfér az emberben, szép és természetes, tehát csak a képmutatók mernek valakit hibáztatni azért, hogy mit szeret, vagy az érzelmi analfabéták, vagy azok az aggályoskodó irigyek, akik semmit se tudnak biztosan, s a nyílról, mely az ég felé mutat, azt hiszik, hogy a pokolba vezet.


----------



## samhoe (2011 Június 22)

A szerelmi boldogság nem abból áll, hogy minden érzelmi energiánkat egy személyre sugározzuk: az embernek egyszerre egy egész csomó dolgot kell szeretnie, s ezeknek az összessége ölt testet a szeretett lényben, aki - ha igazán szeretik - szerelmese szemében a bimbózó orgonák virága, egy hajó lámpásai, az iskolai csengő, egy táj, felejthetetlen beszélgetések, jó barátok, gyermekkorunk egy vasárnapja, egy kedves hang, mely megszűnt beszélni, a legkedvesebb ruhánk, az ősz, a tavasz, a nyár, a tél, s az emlékeink, mert az emlékezés az élet veleje, a kenyér és a víz. Ezenkívül: teljes leltára minden vágyunknak és álmunknak, ami érthető, mert benne igazán minden vágy és álom egyesül.


----------



## samhoe (2011 Június 22)

Bizonyára el tudod képzelni, micsoda káosz lenne a világon, ha mindenki azt mondaná: "Független akarok lenni, felelősség nélküli, és szabadon ki akarom mondani, amit gondolok, és azt szeretném csinálni, amit én akarok." Mindnyájunknak szabadságunkban van úgy beszélni és cselekedni, ahogy egyénileg akarunk - föltéve, hogy a beszédnek és cselekedetnek ez a "szabadsága" nem okoz kárt embertársainknak.


----------



## samhoe (2011 Június 22)

Amikor kislány voltam, valóban komolyan azt hittem, hogy a fák meg a virágok ugyanolyan lények, mint a madarak, vagy az emberek. Hogy gondolkozni tudnak, és beszélgetni is szoktak egymással. És hallanánk is, hogy mit beszélnek, ha igazán megpróbálnánk. Csak el kéne távolítani a fejünkből minden egyéb hangot, egészen csöndben kéne maradni, és nagyon erősen figyelni. Néha még most is azt hiszem. Csak soha nem tudunk elég csöndben lenni...


----------



## Davallia (2011 Június 22)

elfelejtettem, hogy is járok


----------



## samhoe (2011 Június 22)

ez már máshonnan van

Az ember akkor fogja fel igazán, hogy mit akar leginkább, amikor azt már elveszítette. Akkor érzi legerősebben valaminek a hiányát, ha az már nem lehet az övé.

Általánosan elfogadott tény, hogy abban a pillanatban, mihelyt az életed egyik területe helyreáll, egy másik látványosan ízekre hullik.


----------



## Davallia (2011 Június 22)

6


----------



## samhoe (2011 Június 22)

Vannak emberek, akik nem azért küldettek hozzánk, hogy maradjanak. Hanem hogy átsuhanva életünk napjain, megmutassanak valami fontosat, ami megváltoztat bennünk dolgokat.
Szurovecz Kitti


----------



## Davallia (2011 Június 22)

5


----------



## samhoe (2011 Június 22)

Változtatnom kell, követnem kell az álmomat, egy álmot, amely gyerekesnek tűnik, nevetségesnek, megvalósíthatatlannak, amelyre mindig is vágytam, de nem volt bátorságom megvalósítani.
Paulo Coelho


----------



## Davallia (2011 Június 22)

4


----------



## samhoe (2011 Június 22)

- Na, ezt add össze. Gyűlölsz valakit, miközben rengeteg közös emléketek van, hazudsz neki, miközben szereted, míg végül az utolsó csepp szereteted is eltűnik.
- Ahhoz, hogy minden szeretetet kiölj magadból, az emlékeidről is le kell mondanod.
- És ha nem tudok?
- Hogyha nem tudsz, akkor istenigazából senkit nem szerettél. Egyetlen megoldás van, felejteni kell, bármilyen nehéz is.


----------



## Davallia (2011 Június 22)

3


----------



## samhoe (2011 Június 22)

Sokkal türelmesebb vagyok másokkal, mint saját magammal szemben, és sokkal könnyebben elő tudom hozni a jót másokból, mint magamból. Olyan vagyok, mint az a csiszolópapír a gyufásdoboz oldalán. De nem bánom, nem érzem, hogy ez nekem rossz lenne. Inkább legyek elsőrangú gyufásdoboz, mint másodrangú gyufa.
Murakami Haruki


----------



## samhoe (2011 Június 22)

Nem erőltethetek valamit, aminek még nem érkezett el az ideje.
Paulo Coelho

Én olyan optimista vagyok, hogy egy csónakkal elindulnék Moby Dick után, és még tartármártást is vinnék magammal.
Zig Ziglar


----------



## Davallia (2011 Június 22)

2


----------



## Davallia (2011 Június 22)

nna...ezzel meg is volnék


----------



## samhoe (2011 Június 22)

Amit a cél elérésével kapunk, közel sem olyan fontos, mint amivé válunk, amíg azt elérjük.
Zig Ziglar

Nem vagyok jó. Önző vagyok, meg akarlak tartani, vissza akarlak szerezni. Ennek egy módja van csak: felszabadítalak. Menj el tőlem, keresd meg a világban, amiről azt hiszed, hogy nem találtad meg ebben a házban. Szabad vagy. Csak szabad emberek ismerhetik meg önmagukat, igazi vágyaikat.
Márai Sándor


----------



## samhoe (2011 Június 22)

Egy napon észrevettem, hogy szeretem. Miért? A kérdés érdekelt, mert ostoba volt, s a tetejébe megválaszolhatatlan. Iparkodtam felelni a kérdésre. Így feleltem: szeretem... másképp, mint a többit, másképp, mint mindenkit előtte... Valami van benne, ami számomra elmondhatatlanul ismerős. Mintha egyszer már együtt lettünk volna kígyók és Luciferek között, nagyon régen, a Paradicsomban.


----------



## Davallia (2011 Június 22)

na még egyet


----------



## samhoe (2011 Június 22)

Lásd, szimatold a csodát, ott, ahol éppen van. Mindig a közelben van. Legtöbbször oly közel, annyira a kezed ügyében, hogy egy életen át eszedbe sem jut kinyújtani utána a kezed.


----------



## samhoe (2011 Június 22)

Nem számíthatsz arra, hogy akad egyetlen ember is a világban, aki szavad, cselekedeted pontosan úgy érti majd meg, úgy fogja fel és magyarázza, ahogyan te elgondoltad. Mindig csak te tudod, mit akartál igazán: a világ mindig annyit ért és lát csak szándékodból, amit az emberi értelem rejtélyes, torzító tükre felfog és visszatükröz.


----------



## samhoe (2011 Június 22)

Ha az ember egészen magára marad, kezdi nagyon különös módon szemlélni a dolgokat. A fák megszűnnek fák lenni, a föld emberi arcot ölt, a kövek regélni kezdenek.
Emile Zola


----------



## samhoe (2011 Június 22)

Sziasztok nekem is kéne a 20hozzászólás xD


----------



## samhoe (2011 Június 22)

Lenin mauzóleumának millenniumi lelinóleumozása.


----------



## samhoe (2011 Június 22)

Tekerjetek emerre, ne legyetek leverve, jelenjetek meg egyes helyeken kedves emberekkel, legyen eszetek, de nevessetek rengeteget, rendesen szeressetek, keressetek eleget, de legyetek emberek.


----------



## samhoe (2011 Június 22)

Azt mondták a hatalmasok: akinek a hat alma sok, az már ahhoz hatalmas ok, hogy ne legyen hatalma sok!


----------



## samhoe (2011 Június 22)

A szamaránál is szomorúbb Szemere sem szerzett hamarább szamárlány szamarat szomorú szamara számára, ezért sok szomorú szamárkönny szemerkélt a szamárnál szomorúbb Szemere szomorú szamara szeméből.


----------



## samhoe (2011 Június 22)

Te tevél tevévé engem eleve,
Teveled nem ér fel tevefej tétova veleje.
Romhányi József


----------



## samhoe (2011 Június 22)

Netán platán, netán palánta, netán tán platánpalánta?


----------



## samhoe (2011 Június 22)

Nyakas a parasztgazda, faragatlan fajta.
Kajla bajsza alatt kacag, ha dagad a flaska.
Haj-jaj, ablak alatt dalra fakad, s szakadatlan hajtja,
Ha laza a gatyamadzag, csak kalap van rajta.
Ablak alatt dalra fakad, s szakadatlan hajtja,
Ha laza a gatyamadzag, csak kalap van rajta.
Kárpátia


----------



## samhoe (2011 Június 22)

Folyton torkos, drótos tót sós ropogóst kóstol,
Potyog most sok olcsó gomb, oly komoly gyomortól.
Hó-hó, ódon hordóból csobogó jó bort mohón kortyol,
No, most gondoskodjon, doktor, módos koporsóról!


----------



## samhoe (2011 Június 22)

Öt ördög görget görgőn, görbe úton görgő, öt gömbbé gömbölyödött görögdinnyét.


----------



## samhoe (2011 Június 22)

Cukrozott csibecombcsontba szúrt moszkvics kisbusz luxus slusszkulcs.


----------



## samhoe (2011 Június 22)

A kotyogó klotyó felé totyog a vén, motyogó lotyó, de késő, mert a rotyogó gatyóból potyog a motyó.


----------



## samhoe (2011 Június 22)

A pápua törzs főnökét úgy hívták, hogy Puapó. Puapó már nagyon öreg volt, meghalt, ezért a törzs tagjai elhatározták, hogy választanak egy pót Pápua Puapót. Ez a pót Pápua Puapó nagyon szeretett pónilovakra vadászni, a popójukat levágta, megsütötte és megette, ezért elnevezték Pónilópopót-lopó Pótpápua Puapónak. A sok póniló popótól már nagyon meghízott, ezért elnevezték Puhapopójú-Pónilópopót-lopó Pótpápua Puapónak. Az elhízás már kezdett veszélyessé válni, ezért a törzs varázslója azt tanácsolta neki, hogy szopogasson pimpógyökereket. Ezért elnevezték Pimpógyökereket-szopó Puhapopójú-Pónilópopót-lopó Pótpápua Puapónak. Mivel a törzs a Limpopó környékén élt, a törzsfőnök teljes neve így hangzott: Limpopói Pimpógyökeret-szopó Puhapopójú Pónilópopó-lopó Pótpápua Puapó.


----------



## samhoe (2011 Június 22)

Csóri csiga csalán csúcsán cselleng, csalán csúcsát csipegetve leng fent.
De a csalán nem tűrte, s csóri csiga csupasz csápját megcsípte.


----------



## samhoe (2011 Június 22)

Zöld öblös köcsögöt örökölt Ödön. Zöld öblös köcsög fölött bögöly röpködött, s köpött. Ödön hörgött: dögölj, bögöly! Követ lökött, köcsög törött, Ödön röhögött: höhöhö!


----------



## samhoe (2011 Június 22)

Nem minden csacsi csöcse csecse, csak a csecse csöcsű csacsi csöcse csecse, mert ha minden csacsi csöcse csecse volna, akkor minden csacsi csecse csöcsű csacsi volna.


----------



## samhoe (2011 Június 22)

Két kis mókás mókus-munkás makkos-mákos rétest majszol.


----------



## samhoe (2011 Június 22)

Száz sasszem meg száz sasszem az sok száz sasszem.


----------



## samhoe (2011 Június 22)

Három hordó portói bortól a portugál portás a pult alatt horkol.


----------



## samhoe (2011 Június 22)

Láttam szőrös hörcsögöt. Éppen szörpöt szörcsögött. Ha a hörcsög szörpöt szörcsög, rátörnek a hörcsög görcsök.


----------



## Andreeeeeeeeeea (2011 Június 22)

helo


----------



## Niki1212 (2011 Június 22)

sziasztok


----------



## Andreeeeeeeeeea (2011 Június 22)




----------



## Steve42 (2011 Június 22)

császtok


----------



## Steve42 (2011 Június 22)

Ti a gyors hozzászólást használjátok vagy a szólj hozzá gombot mert láttam vkit aki írta h már több mint 2 napos regje van és huszon akárhány hozzászólása és mégse tud letölteni és arra gondoltam lehet az lehetett a probléma


----------



## pillerk (2011 Június 22)

*20hozzászólás*

akkor kezdem:
1


----------



## pillerk (2011 Június 22)

pillerk írta:


> akkor kezdem:
> 1



2


----------



## pillerk (2011 Június 22)

pillerk írta:


> 2



3


----------



## pillerk (2011 Június 22)

pillerk írta:


> 3


4:34:


----------



## pillerk (2011 Június 22)

pillerk írta:


> 4:34:


5


----------



## pillerk (2011 Június 22)

7


----------



## pillerk (2011 Június 22)

6


----------



## pillerk (2011 Június 22)

8


----------



## pillerk (2011 Június 22)

9


----------



## pillerk (2011 Június 22)

10


----------



## pillerk (2011 Június 22)

11


----------



## pillerk (2011 Június 22)

12


----------



## Steve42 (2011 Június 22)

13


----------



## pillerk (2011 Június 22)

13


----------



## pillerk (2011 Június 22)

14


----------



## pillerk (2011 Június 22)

15


----------



## pillerk (2011 Június 22)

16 Remegtek a sok userért, akár illegális dolgok publikálásával is próbáljátok a jónépet itt tartani, hogy aztán gagyi google ads okat tolhassatok a képembe???


----------



## pillerk (2011 Június 22)

17 ebből a fórum oldalból akartok meggazdagodni?


----------



## pillerk (2011 Június 22)

18 DC++ semmit sem mond?


----------



## pillerk (2011 Június 22)

19 StrongDC ?


----------



## pillerk (2011 Június 22)

20 torrent???


----------



## pillerk (2011 Június 22)

21... na nyertem?


----------



## pillerk (2011 Június 22)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg



Beveheti mindenki, aki miatt itt értékes 30 percet toltottem el feleslegesen. Ilyen hányadék, szar, illegális trágya oldalat még nem láttam, pedig pár éve már a szakmában vagyok. Forduljatok fel, vigyen el benneteket az ASVA!


----------



## Steve42 (2011 Június 22)

nem


----------



## Pacmag (2011 Június 22)

*1*

1


----------



## Pacmag (2011 Június 22)

*2*

2


----------



## pillerk (2011 Június 22)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg



Dögöljetek meg!


----------



## Pacmag (2011 Június 22)

*3*

3


----------



## Pacmag (2011 Június 22)

*4*

4


----------



## Pacmag (2011 Június 22)

*5*

5


----------



## Pacmag (2011 Június 22)

*6*

6


----------



## Pacmag (2011 Június 22)

*7*

7


----------



## Pacmag (2011 Június 22)

*8*

8


----------



## Pacmag (2011 Június 22)

*9*

9


----------



## Pacmag (2011 Június 22)

*10*

10


----------



## detonal (2011 Június 22)

hello 1


----------



## detonal (2011 Június 22)

*hello 2
*


----------



## detonal (2011 Június 22)

hello 3


----------



## detonal (2011 Június 22)

4


----------



## detonal (2011 Június 22)

5


----------



## detonal (2011 Június 22)

6


----------



## detonal (2011 Június 22)

7


----------



## detonal (2011 Június 22)

8


----------



## detonal (2011 Június 22)

9


----------



## detonal (2011 Június 22)

10


----------



## detonal (2011 Június 22)

11


----------



## detonal (2011 Június 22)

12


----------



## KicsiLevi87 (2011 Június 22)

S most huszszor kell ide írjak valamit?


----------



## detonal (2011 Június 22)

13


----------



## KicsiLevi87 (2011 Június 22)

akkor ez már kettő


----------



## detonal (2011 Június 22)

14


----------



## KicsiLevi87 (2011 Június 22)

sőt három


----------



## detonal (2011 Június 22)

15


----------



## KicsiLevi87 (2011 Június 22)

s négy


----------



## KicsiLevi87 (2011 Június 22)

ezzel öt


----------



## detonal (2011 Június 22)

16


----------



## KicsiLevi87 (2011 Június 22)

nem értem miért jó has telispamalik az oldalt


----------



## KicsiLevi87 (2011 Június 22)

7


----------



## KicsiLevi87 (2011 Június 22)

nyolc


----------



## detonal (2011 Június 22)

17


----------



## KicsiLevi87 (2011 Június 22)

kilenc


----------



## detonal (2011 Június 22)

18


----------



## detonal (2011 Június 22)

19


----------



## KicsiLevi87 (2011 Június 22)

tíz


----------



## KicsiLevi87 (2011 Június 22)

na még pont egy ennyi kell


----------



## KicsiLevi87 (2011 Június 22)

tizenkettő


----------



## detonal (2011 Június 22)

20


----------



## KicsiLevi87 (2011 Június 22)

pedig csak egy nyamvadt kottát akarok letölteni


----------



## KicsiLevi87 (2011 Június 22)

miért kell ahhoz ekkora felhajtás?


----------



## KicsiLevi87 (2011 Június 22)

s még várni is kell vagy két napot


----------



## KicsiLevi87 (2011 Június 22)

pedig most úgy kéne az a kotta


----------



## KicsiLevi87 (2011 Június 22)

valaki igazán átküldheté mailban is...


----------



## KicsiLevi87 (2011 Június 22)

ha olvassa valaki


----------



## KicsiLevi87 (2011 Június 22)

a boldogság és én kéne...


----------



## KicsiLevi87 (2011 Június 22)

a kicsilevikukachotmailponthu ra


----------



## KicsiLevi87 (2011 Június 22)

valaki légyszi....


----------



## Steve42 (2011 Június 22)

14


----------



## Steve42 (2011 Június 22)

15


----------



## rigonauta (2011 Június 22)

haló


----------



## Steve42 (2011 Június 22)

Heló


----------



## pisti8608 (2011 Június 22)

m


----------



## pisti8608 (2011 Június 22)

i


----------



## pisti8608 (2011 Június 22)

k


----------



## pisti8608 (2011 Június 22)

o


----------



## pisti8608 (2011 Június 22)

r


----------



## pisti8608 (2011 Június 22)

l


----------



## pisti8608 (2011 Június 22)

e


----------



## pisti8608 (2011 Június 22)

s


----------



## pisti8608 (2011 Június 22)

z


----------



## pisti8608 (2011 Június 22)

g


----------



## pisti8608 (2011 Június 22)

w


----------



## pisti8608 (2011 Június 22)

u


----------



## pisti8608 (2011 Június 22)

n


----------



## pisti8608 (2011 Június 22)

shur


----------



## pisti8608 (2011 Június 22)

1


----------



## pisti8608 (2011 Június 22)

2


----------



## pisti8608 (2011 Június 22)

3


----------



## pisti8608 (2011 Június 22)

5


----------



## pisti8608 (2011 Június 22)

4


----------



## pisti8608 (2011 Június 22)

6


----------



## pisti8608 (2011 Június 22)

8


----------



## pisti8608 (2011 Június 22)

7


----------



## pisti8608 (2011 Június 22)

9


----------



## pisti8608 (2011 Június 22)

10


----------



## Steve42 (2011 Június 22)

15


----------



## Steve42 (2011 Június 22)

18


----------



## Steve42 (2011 Június 22)

19


----------



## Steve42 (2011 Június 22)

20


----------



## Steve42 (2011 Június 22)

21


----------



## Steve42 (2011 Június 22)

22


----------



## karpatia75 (2011 Június 22)

hello

le akarok tölteni könyveket de nincs meg a 20 hozzászollás

hello

hello

hello mizu?

Hello mizu?

hello mizu

hello mizu

hello mizu

hello mizu

hello mizu

hello mizu

hello mizu

hello mizu

hello mizu

hello mizu

sya

mizus

mello mizus

hello mizu

mizuska?

engem is érdekelnek a foldi pál konyvek


----------



## tempjakuza (2011 Június 22)

6


----------



## tempjakuza (2011 Június 22)

7


----------



## tempjakuza (2011 Június 22)

8


----------



## tempjakuza (2011 Június 22)

9


----------



## tempjakuza (2011 Június 22)

10


----------



## tempjakuza (2011 Június 22)

11


----------



## tempjakuza (2011 Június 22)

12


----------



## tempjakuza (2011 Június 22)

13


----------



## tempjakuza (2011 Június 22)

14


----------



## tempjakuza (2011 Június 22)

15


----------



## tempjakuza (2011 Június 22)

16


----------



## tempjakuza (2011 Június 22)

17


----------



## tempjakuza (2011 Június 22)

18


----------



## tempjakuza (2011 Június 22)

19


----------



## tempjakuza (2011 Június 22)

20


----------



## tempjakuza (2011 Június 22)

21


----------



## búrkifli (2011 Június 22)

Sziasztok!! )


----------



## búrkifli (2011 Június 22)

belevágok én is


----------



## búrkifli (2011 Június 22)

remélem ma mindenkinek szép napja volt! nekem jó volt, ma hamarabb eltudtam jönni a munkahelyemről! jippijé


----------



## búrkifli (2011 Június 22)

8


----------



## búrkifli (2011 Június 22)

9


----------



## búrkifli (2011 Június 22)

10


----------



## búrkifli (2011 Június 22)

11


----------



## búrkifli (2011 Június 22)

12


----------



## búrkifli (2011 Június 22)

13


----------



## búrkifli (2011 Június 22)

haladok, haladok


----------



## búrkifli (2011 Június 22)

15


----------



## búrkifli (2011 Június 22)

16


----------



## búrkifli (2011 Június 22)

......17


----------



## búrkifli (2011 Június 22)

18


----------



## búrkifli (2011 Június 22)

19


----------



## búrkifli (2011 Június 22)

hipperszupper


----------



## sleepwalker06 (2011 Június 22)

Szép estét Mindenkinek!


----------



## sleepwalker06 (2011 Június 22)

Nem gondoltam, hogy ilyen egyszerűen is lehet!


----------



## Bor1234 (2011 Június 22)

Helló mindenki!


----------



## atesz.87 (2011 Június 22)

Üdv mindenkinek!


----------



## atesz.87 (2011 Június 22)

Ki mint vet, úgy arat.


----------



## atesz.87 (2011 Június 22)

Magyar ember evés közben nem beszél.


----------



## atesz.87 (2011 Június 22)

Sok lúd disznót győz.


----------



## atesz.87 (2011 Június 22)

Ki mint veti ágyát, úgy alussza álmát.


----------



## atesz.87 (2011 Június 22)

Kétszer ad, aki gyorsan ad.


----------



## ystvan (2011 Június 22)

1


----------



## ystvan (2011 Június 22)

2


----------



## atesz.87 (2011 Június 22)

Ki korán kel, aranyat lel.


----------



## ystvan (2011 Június 22)

3


----------



## ystvan (2011 Június 22)

4


----------



## ystvan (2011 Június 22)

5


----------



## ystvan (2011 Június 22)

6


----------



## ystvan (2011 Június 22)

7


----------



## ystvan (2011 Június 22)

8


----------



## ystvan (2011 Június 22)

9


----------



## ystvan (2011 Június 22)

10


----------



## ystvan (2011 Június 22)

11


----------



## atesz.87 (2011 Június 22)

Jó bornak nem kell cégér.


----------



## ystvan (2011 Június 22)

12


----------



## ystvan (2011 Június 22)

13


----------



## atesz.87 (2011 Június 22)

Hallgat, mint süket disznó a búzában.


----------



## ystvan (2011 Június 22)

14


----------



## atesz.87 (2011 Június 22)

Azt a lovat ütik, amelyik jobban húz.


----------



## ystvan (2011 Június 22)

15


----------



## ystvan (2011 Június 22)

16


----------



## ystvan (2011 Június 22)

17


----------



## ystvan (2011 Június 22)

18


----------



## ystvan (2011 Június 22)

19


----------



## ystvan (2011 Június 22)

20


----------



## atesz.87 (2011 Június 22)

Ajándék lónak ne nézd a fogát.


----------



## atesz.87 (2011 Június 22)

Madarat tolláról, embert barátjáról.


----------



## atesz.87 (2011 Június 22)

Egyet mondok, kettő lesz belőle.


----------



## atesz.87 (2011 Június 22)

Több nap, mint kolbász.


----------



## atesz.87 (2011 Június 22)

Aki a nádasban ül, olyan sípot csinál, amilyet akar.


----------



## St-spy (2011 Június 22)

Köszönöm, ez nagyon jó ötlet volt...Remélem jó helyre írok


----------



## atesz.87 (2011 Június 22)

A ellőt nyilat nehéz visszahozni.


----------



## St-spy (2011 Június 22)

Szerintem igen.


----------



## atesz.87 (2011 Június 22)

Szomjas ökörnek a zavaros víz is jó.


----------



## St-spy (2011 Június 22)

Jó ez a szólásos megoldás is.


----------



## St-spy (2011 Június 22)

4- valahol nem számolják ezt nekem?


----------



## St-spy (2011 Június 22)

5. De milyen jó lesz, ha sikerül


----------



## atesz.87 (2011 Június 22)

Nem mind arany, ami fénylik.


----------



## St-spy (2011 Június 22)

Itt annyira sok minden van fent...


----------



## ystvan (2011 Június 22)

Az csak kicsit körülményesebb.


----------



## St-spy (2011 Június 22)

7 Köszönöm.


----------



## St-spy (2011 Június 22)

8 igen, úgyhogy inkább csak mindent megköszönök...


----------



## atesz.87 (2011 Június 22)

St-spy írta:


> Jó ez a szólásos megoldás is.



Kössz!


----------



## St-spy (2011 Június 22)

9 Köszönöm


----------



## St-spy (2011 Június 22)

10 Köszönöm


----------



## atesz.87 (2011 Június 22)

Eltűnt, mint szürke szamár a ködben.


----------



## atesz.87 (2011 Június 22)

Ki szelet vet, vihart arat.


----------



## St-spy (2011 Június 22)

11 túl a felén


----------



## Eleenor (2011 Június 22)

Halihó mindenkinek!
Nagyon tetszik ez az egész fórum.
Remélem nem baj, hogy a 20 hozzászólást nem itt teszem meg, ezek a szójátékosdik nagyon bejönnek


----------



## atesz.87 (2011 Június 22)

Mindenki a maga szerencséjének kovácsa.


----------



## St-spy (2011 Június 22)

12 Köszönöm


----------



## atesz.87 (2011 Június 22)

20 megvolt most veszem észre.
Túltótuk, rátóltuk


----------



## St-spy (2011 Június 22)

13 Aki másnak vermet ás, nagyon elfárad...


----------



## St-spy (2011 Június 22)

14 Vermet ásni nehéz dolog...


----------



## St-spy (2011 Június 22)

Miből lehet észrevenni? Én lehet elszámoltam...


----------



## St-spy (2011 Június 22)

16 elvileg


----------



## St-spy (2011 Június 22)

17 Láttam szőrös hörcsögöt...


----------



## atesz.87 (2011 Június 22)

Bal oldalon a nick neved alatt...


----------



## St-spy (2011 Június 22)

18 éppen szörpöt szörcsögött...


----------



## St-spy (2011 Június 22)

19 Ha a hörcsög szörpöt szörcsög...


----------



## St-spy (2011 Június 22)

20 rátörnek a hörcsög görcsök )))))))))


----------



## St-spy (2011 Június 22)

Kösziiiii Atesz


----------



## sepreta (2011 Június 22)

10


----------



## sepreta (2011 Június 22)

1; Reggeli józanodásból telefonál ivócimborájának a fejfájós katona:


----------



## sepreta (2011 Június 22)

2; Te, ittunk mi tegnap sört?


----------



## sepreta (2011 Június 22)

3; Ittunk..


----------



## sepreta (2011 Június 22)

4; És vodkát?


----------



## sepreta (2011 Június 22)

5; Azt is ittunk...


----------



## sepreta (2011 Június 22)

6; Konyakot?


----------



## sepreta (2011 Június 22)

7; Hát, azt is...


----------



## sepreta (2011 Június 22)

8; És rakéta hajtóanyagot?


----------



## sepreta (2011 Június 22)

9; A végén abból is egy kicsit...


----------



## sepreta (2011 Június 22)

10; És voltál már budin?


----------



## sepreta (2011 Június 22)

11; Most indulok


----------



## sepreta (2011 Június 22)

12; Hát inkább ne menj. Tokióból hívlak...


----------



## sepreta (2011 Június 22)

van mégpár ilyen gagyi viccem


----------



## sepreta (2011 Június 22)

de nem fárasztom vele az olvasó közönséget


----------



## sepreta (2011 Június 22)

talán majd legközelebb


----------



## sepreta (2011 Június 22)

még egy utolsó fa vicc


----------



## sepreta (2011 Június 22)

reccs!!


----------



## sepreta (2011 Június 22)

na jó valami szellemesebbet


----------



## DropDead (2011 Június 22)

placcs


----------



## DropDead (2011 Június 22)

19


----------



## DropDead (2011 Június 22)

18


----------



## DropDead (2011 Június 22)

17


----------



## DropDead (2011 Június 22)

16


----------



## DropDead (2011 Június 22)

15


----------



## DropDead (2011 Június 22)

14


----------



## DropDead (2011 Június 22)

13


----------



## DropDead (2011 Június 22)

12


----------



## DropDead (2011 Június 22)

11


----------



## DropDead (2011 Június 22)

10


----------



## DropDead (2011 Június 22)

9


----------



## DropDead (2011 Június 22)

8


----------



## DropDead (2011 Június 22)

7


----------



## DropDead (2011 Június 22)

6


----------



## DropDead (2011 Június 22)

5


----------



## DropDead (2011 Június 22)

4


----------



## DropDead (2011 Június 22)

3


----------



## DropDead (2011 Június 22)

2


----------



## DropDead (2011 Június 22)

na végre...


----------



## rosy91 (2011 Június 23)

1


----------



## rosy91 (2011 Június 23)

2


----------



## rosy91 (2011 Június 23)

3


----------



## rosy91 (2011 Június 23)

4


----------



## rosy91 (2011 Június 23)

5


----------



## rosy91 (2011 Június 23)

6


----------



## rosy91 (2011 Június 23)

7


----------



## rosy91 (2011 Június 23)

8


----------



## rosy91 (2011 Június 23)

9


----------



## rosy91 (2011 Június 23)

10


----------



## rosy91 (2011 Június 23)

11


----------



## rosy91 (2011 Június 23)

12


----------



## rosy91 (2011 Június 23)

13


----------



## rosy91 (2011 Június 23)

14


----------



## rosy91 (2011 Június 23)

15


----------



## rosy91 (2011 Június 23)

16


----------



## rosy91 (2011 Június 23)

17


----------



## rosy91 (2011 Június 23)

18


----------



## rosy91 (2011 Június 23)

19


----------



## rosy91 (2011 Június 23)

20


----------



## Lucas7 (2011 Június 23)

*nincs cím*

alma


----------



## Lucas7 (2011 Június 23)

körte


----------



## Lucas7 (2011 Június 23)

narancs


----------



## Lucas7 (2011 Június 23)

citrom


----------



## Lucas7 (2011 Június 23)

banán


----------



## Lucas7 (2011 Június 23)

helló világ


----------



## Lucas7 (2011 Június 23)

mandarin


----------



## Lucas7 (2011 Június 23)

ribizli


----------



## Lucas7 (2011 Június 23)

cseresznye


----------



## Lucas7 (2011 Június 23)

meggy


----------



## Lucas7 (2011 Június 23)

dinnye


----------



## Lucas7 (2011 Június 23)

sárgadinnye


----------



## Lucas7 (2011 Június 23)

egres


----------



## Lucas7 (2011 Június 23)

barack


----------



## Lucas7 (2011 Június 23)

sárgabarack


----------



## Lucas7 (2011 Június 23)

eper


----------



## Lucas7 (2011 Június 23)

málna


----------



## Lucas7 (2011 Június 23)

milyen gyümölcs van még?


----------



## Lucas7 (2011 Június 23)

mango


----------



## Lucas7 (2011 Június 23)

kivi


----------



## Lucas7 (2011 Június 23)

szölő


----------



## Szuszis (2011 Június 23)

Sziasztok! 
Legyen mindenkinek szép napja még ebben a kánikulában is!


----------



## Szuszis (2011 Június 23)

dinnye


----------



## bwana (2011 Június 23)

*13*

udv mindenkinek


----------



## bwana (2011 Június 23)

*123*

Ha egy osztályban az átlagnál tehetségesebb matematikusok vannak, azoknak magasabbra kell állítani a mércét. Megéri a külön figyelmet és a rájuk fordított időt. S ha mindehhez még egy erre alkalmas fiatal tanár is akad: máris kész a bonyodalom. Lázad az átlag, a munkába belefáradt tanári kar, tiltakoznak a szülők a megkülönböztetés ellen. S mindezen csak részben tud változtatni az a kísérleti úton előállított gépkatica is, amely bizonyítja: az elv világos, csak a kísérlet nem egészen sikerült.


----------



## bwana (2011 Június 23)

*136*

Gál tanár úrnak, a biológiai tábor vezetőjének pár napra Pestre kell mennie. Helyettesítésre idős kollégáját kéri meg. Távollétében Jimmy, egy meteorológiai robot száll le a tábor közelében.


----------



## bwana (2011 Június 23)

*125*

,,Néhány pillanatig tétováztam, míg keresztülfutott az agyamon a gondolat, hogy hátha csak csapda ez az egész: hátha csak azért csalnak a bokrok mögé, hogy megöljenek... Hátam mögé sandítottam, de nem láttam senkit. Mindenesetre még mindig élek, pedig az egyre erősödő holdfényben én vagyok a világ legjobb céltáblája. Aki a bokor mögött lapul, rég leszedhetett volna, ha akar, és ha hangtompítót használ, még a madarak sem riadtak volna fel a fákon. Nagyot szippantottam a már valamivel hűvösebb levegőből, széthajtottam az ágakat, és benyomultam a bokrok közé.


----------



## bwana (2011 Június 23)

*145*

konyvtaros


----------



## bwana (2011 Június 23)

*146*

baba


----------



## bwana (2011 Június 23)

*147*

ovoda


----------



## bwana (2011 Június 23)

*148*

istallo


----------



## bwana (2011 Június 23)

*149*

rokakoma


----------



## bwana (2011 Június 23)

*150*

szarazteszta


----------



## bwana (2011 Június 23)

*152*

autosuldozes


----------



## bwana (2011 Június 23)

*153*

kutyafule


----------



## bwana (2011 Június 23)

*154*

penztarca


----------



## bwana (2011 Június 23)

*155*

postas


----------



## bwana (2011 Június 23)

*156*

lovasfogat


----------



## bwana (2011 Június 23)

*157*

ibolyavirag


----------



## bwana (2011 Június 23)

*158*

kes villa ollo


----------



## bwana (2011 Június 23)

*159*

nagypapa


----------



## bwana (2011 Június 23)

*160*

kismacska


----------



## bwana (2011 Június 23)

*162*

sultgalamb


----------



## molnartanc (2011 Június 23)

.


----------



## molnartanc (2011 Június 23)




----------



## robyka01 (2011 Június 23)

Sziasztok, egyuttal megkerdezem, nincs e meg valakinek a Csik Zenekar - Most mulik pontosan hegedukottaja?? nagy segitseg lenne, vagy barmely dal, nepdal kottat szivesen elfogadok


----------



## molnartanc (2011 Június 23)




----------



## dini25 (2011 Június 23)

Sziasztok nagyon szép napsütéses délutánt kívánok mindenkinek..


----------



## nettus23 (2011 Június 23)

sziasztok


----------



## nettus23 (2011 Június 23)




----------



## fercho (2011 Június 23)

Köszönöm a segítséget.


----------



## davearnett (2011 Június 23)

köszi


----------



## davearnett (2011 Június 23)

:d


----------



## davearnett (2011 Június 23)

3


----------



## davearnett (2011 Június 23)

4


----------



## davearnett (2011 Június 23)

5


----------



## davearnett (2011 Június 23)

6


----------



## davearnett (2011 Június 23)

7


----------



## davearnett (2011 Június 23)

8


----------



## davearnett (2011 Június 23)

19


----------



## davearnett (2011 Június 23)

20


----------



## davearnett (2011 Június 23)

1


----------



## davearnett (2011 Június 23)

2


----------



## Kriszta800508 (2011 Június 23)

7


----------



## Kriszta800508 (2011 Június 23)

8


----------



## Kriszta800508 (2011 Június 23)

9


----------



## Kriszta800508 (2011 Június 23)

10


----------



## Kriszta800508 (2011 Június 23)

11


----------



## Donalvaro (2011 Június 23)

hat koszonom...


----------



## vpapp (2011 Június 23)

hello


----------



## vpapp (2011 Június 23)

2


----------



## vpapp (2011 Június 23)

3


----------



## vpapp (2011 Június 23)

mifirc?


----------



## vpapp (2011 Június 23)

mifirc smurcka?


----------



## Vivancs (2011 Június 23)

hello


----------



## vpapp (2011 Június 23)

bello


----------



## vpapp (2011 Június 23)

ez már 7


----------



## vpapp (2011 Június 23)

grombka mirshek


----------



## vpapp (2011 Június 23)

hurdokt maktle


----------



## vpapp (2011 Június 23)

sniklirka urklu


----------



## vpapp (2011 Június 23)

hekorutla oludrat


----------



## vpapp (2011 Június 23)

herkla miztdo


----------



## vpapp (2011 Június 23)

skrifgle qirglira


----------



## vpapp (2011 Június 23)

zsrefkla du


----------



## vpapp (2011 Június 23)

szriftla hudralpo


----------



## vpapp (2011 Június 23)

kro si grudtka


----------



## vpapp (2011 Június 23)

hetrikledtra di


----------



## vpapp (2011 Június 23)

zsnyetre nom?


----------



## vpapp (2011 Június 23)

gvarotrenszk bafodikrut?


----------



## vpapp (2011 Június 23)

sdopu


----------



## Dixtroy (2011 Június 23)

Annyira hello


----------



## gergelyforte07 (2011 Június 23)

melitta írta:


> aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


1


----------



## gergelyforte07 (2011 Június 23)

2


----------



## gergelyforte07 (2011 Június 23)

3


----------



## zozo506 (2011 Június 23)

Hello Szia ! Mindenkinek


----------



## gergelyforte07 (2011 Június 23)

4


----------



## gergelyforte07 (2011 Június 23)

5


----------



## gergelyforte07 (2011 Június 23)

6


----------



## gergelyforte07 (2011 Június 23)

7


----------



## gergelyforte07 (2011 Június 23)

8


----------



## gergelyforte07 (2011 Június 23)

9


----------



## gergelyforte07 (2011 Június 23)

10


----------



## gergelyforte07 (2011 Június 23)

11


----------



## gergelyforte07 (2011 Június 23)

12


----------



## gergelyforte07 (2011 Június 23)

13


----------



## gergelyforte07 (2011 Június 23)

14


----------



## gergelyforte07 (2011 Június 23)

15


----------



## gergelyforte07 (2011 Június 23)

16


----------



## gergelyforte07 (2011 Június 23)

17


----------



## gergelyforte07 (2011 Június 23)

18


----------



## gergelyforte07 (2011 Június 23)

19


----------



## gergelyforte07 (2011 Június 23)

20


----------



## gergelyforte07 (2011 Június 23)

21


----------



## gergelyforte07 (2011 Június 23)

22


----------



## gergelyforte07 (2011 Június 23)

23


----------



## totibaba (2011 Június 23)

21?


----------



## lezs2 (2011 Június 23)

Itt vagyok én is.


----------



## lezs2 (2011 Június 23)

négy


----------



## lezs2 (2011 Június 23)

öt


----------



## lezs2 (2011 Június 23)

hat


----------



## lezs2 (2011 Június 23)

hét


----------



## lezs2 (2011 Június 23)

nyolc


----------



## lezs2 (2011 Június 23)

kilenc


----------



## Linaewelin (2011 Június 23)

Jajj, de szuper! Kircsi vagy!  Köszönöm!


----------



## Linaewelin (2011 Június 23)

*


----------



## Linaewelin (2011 Június 23)

**


----------



## Linaewelin (2011 Június 23)

***


----------



## Linaewelin (2011 Június 23)

****


----------



## Linaewelin (2011 Június 23)

*****


----------



## Linaewelin (2011 Június 23)

******


----------



## Linaewelin (2011 Június 23)

*******


----------



## Linaewelin (2011 Június 23)

********


----------



## Linaewelin (2011 Június 23)

**********


----------



## Linaewelin (2011 Június 23)

***********


----------



## Linaewelin (2011 Június 23)

************


----------



## Linaewelin (2011 Június 23)

*************


----------



## Linaewelin (2011 Június 23)

**************


----------



## Linaewelin (2011 Június 23)

***************


----------



## Linaewelin (2011 Június 23)

****************


----------



## Linaewelin (2011 Június 23)

*****************


----------



## Linaewelin (2011 Június 23)

******************


----------



## Linaewelin (2011 Június 23)

*******************


----------



## Linaewelin (2011 Június 23)

******************** Köszönöm! :*


----------



## Linaewelin (2011 Június 23)

:d:d:d:d


----------



## lezs2 (2011 Június 23)

19


----------



## lezs2 (2011 Június 23)

20


----------



## Tugyiné Kati (2011 Június 23)

Sziasztok! Már alig várom, hogy meglegyen a 20 hozzászólásom.


----------



## lunyha (2011 Június 23)

*Hello!*

Sziasztok!


----------



## lunyha (2011 Június 23)

E már a második hozzászólásom.


----------



## lunyha (2011 Június 23)

S ez a harmadik.


----------



## lunyha (2011 Június 23)

S ha így megy tovább, hamar összejön a 20 hozzászólásom ám!


----------



## lunyha (2011 Június 23)

Szerintetek nem?


----------



## akkoo (2011 Június 23)

lunyha írta:


> Szerintetek nem?


De igen, miről is van szó?


----------



## akkoo (2011 Június 23)

Tugyiné Kati írta:


> Sziasztok! Már alig várom, hogy meglegyen a 20 hozzászólásom.



Hajrá


----------



## Ígyhívnak (2011 Június 23)

Án csak köszönni jöttem


----------



## Ígyhívnak (2011 Június 23)

az is ér ha sokat írunk egymás alá?


----------



## Ígyhívnak (2011 Június 23)

mert akoor nekem eddig még csak 4 van...


----------



## fhmnod (2011 Június 23)

20


----------



## fhmnod (2011 Június 23)

19


----------



## fhmnod (2011 Június 23)

18


----------



## fhmnod (2011 Június 23)

17


----------



## fhmnod (2011 Június 23)

16


----------



## fhmnod (2011 Június 23)

15


----------



## fhmnod (2011 Június 23)

14


----------



## fhmnod (2011 Június 23)

13


----------



## fhmnod (2011 Június 23)

12


----------



## fhmnod (2011 Június 23)

11


----------



## fhmnod (2011 Június 23)

10


----------



## fhmnod (2011 Június 23)

9


----------



## fhmnod (2011 Június 23)

8


----------



## fhmnod (2011 Június 23)

7


----------



## fhmnod (2011 Június 23)

6


----------



## fhmnod (2011 Június 23)

5


----------



## fhmnod (2011 Június 23)

4


----------



## fhmnod (2011 Június 23)

3


----------



## fhmnod (2011 Június 23)

2


----------



## fhmnod (2011 Június 23)

1


----------



## fhmnod (2011 Június 23)

0


----------



## tofrocso (2011 Június 23)

"Minimum 20 hozzászólás és legalább 2 napos regisztráció szükséges az oldal megtekintéséhez, vagy a funkció használatához."

Na ezt most nem értem. Évente kell 20 ???? :-(


----------



## tofrocso (2011 Június 23)

Najó.


----------



## tofrocso (2011 Június 23)

Úgy


----------



## tofrocso (2011 Június 23)

gondolom


----------



## tofrocso (2011 Június 23)

ennyit


----------



## tofrocso (2011 Június 23)

mininimum


----------



## tofrocso (2011 Június 23)

megér


----------



## tofrocso (2011 Június 23)

ez a rengeteg


----------



## tofrocso (2011 Június 23)

csodálatos


----------



## tofrocso (2011 Június 23)

fotó


----------



## tofrocso (2011 Június 23)

és zene


----------



## tofrocso (2011 Június 23)

album!


----------



## tofrocso (2011 Június 23)

Köszönöm!


----------



## lepold (2011 Június 23)

szupi!


----------



## tofrocso (2011 Június 23)

Az üzemeltetőknek,


----------



## lepold (2011 Június 23)

a


----------



## lepold (2011 Június 23)

köszönet


----------



## tofrocso (2011 Június 23)

és tagoknak!


----------



## lepold (2011 Június 23)

*a*

jár


----------



## tofrocso (2011 Június 23)

Sok sikert lepold !!!


----------



## lepold (2011 Június 23)

az


----------



## lepold (2011 Június 23)

adminisztrátoroknak


----------



## tofrocso (2011 Június 23)

Csodás fotóalbumokat találsz itt.


----------



## lepold (2011 Június 23)

köszi tofrocso


----------



## lepold (2011 Június 23)

neked is


----------



## lepold (2011 Június 23)

biztos vagyok benne, h jó dolgok vannak


----------



## lepold (2011 Június 23)

itt


----------



## lepold (2011 Június 23)

többen ajánlották az oldalt


----------



## lepold (2011 Június 23)

1


----------



## lepold (2011 Június 23)

2


----------



## lepold (2011 Június 23)

3


----------



## lepold (2011 Június 23)

4


----------



## lepold (2011 Június 23)

5


----------



## lepold (2011 Június 23)

6


----------



## lepold (2011 Június 23)

7


----------



## lepold (2011 Június 23)

8


----------



## lepold (2011 Június 23)

9


----------



## lepold (2011 Június 23)

10


----------



## roverr (2011 Június 23)

1


----------



## roverr (2011 Június 23)

2


----------



## roverr (2011 Június 23)

3


----------



## roverr (2011 Június 23)

4


----------



## roverr (2011 Június 23)

5


----------



## roverr (2011 Június 23)

6


----------



## roverr (2011 Június 23)

7


----------



## roverr (2011 Június 23)

8


----------



## roverr (2011 Június 23)

9


----------



## roverr (2011 Június 23)

10


----------



## roverr (2011 Június 23)

11


----------



## roverr (2011 Június 23)

12


----------



## roverr (2011 Június 23)

13


----------



## roverr (2011 Június 23)

14


----------



## roverr (2011 Június 23)

15


----------



## roverr (2011 Június 23)

16


----------



## roverr (2011 Június 23)

17


----------



## roverr (2011 Június 23)

18


----------



## roverr (2011 Június 23)

19


----------



## roverr (2011 Június 23)

20


----------



## roverr (2011 Június 23)

21


----------



## mandula72 (2011 Június 23)

Nem hiányzik a 35 fok:???:


----------



## anominus (2011 Június 23)

*10*

10


----------



## anominus (2011 Június 23)

*+*

10


----------



## anominus (2011 Június 23)

*-*

10


----------



## anominus (2011 Június 23)

*++*

kevés


----------



## Tugyiné Kati (2011 Június 23)

Szuper a számolás 0-20- ig


----------



## Tugyiné Kati (2011 Június 23)

Szia! Én a következő dalt énekelem a rendrakásra toborzáshoz.
ss mm ss m
" Vége van a játéknak, 
ss mm ss m
minden gyermek rendet rak!" 
Aztán pedig, ha a helyére került nagyjából minden akkor ezt:
s l ss m
" Ecc, pecc, kimehetsz,
sssl ss m
A szőnyegre leülhetsz!"
A gyermekek néhány hét után maguk kezdik énekelni és jókedvvel segítkeznek a pakolásban.
Üdvözlettel: Tugyiné kati


----------



## adrus01 (2011 Június 23)

hahó


----------



## anominus (2011 Június 23)

*-*

avagy


----------



## anominus (2011 Június 23)

*+*

haho


----------



## anominus (2011 Június 23)

*++*

++


----------



## bence1995 (2011 Június 23)

dggdggd


----------



## anominus (2011 Június 23)

*miért*

miért


----------



## anominus (2011 Június 23)

*aha*

aha


----------



## anominus (2011 Június 23)

*haha*

haha


----------



## anominus (2011 Június 23)

*fele*

fele


----------



## anominus (2011 Június 23)

*fel*

le


----------



## anominus (2011 Június 23)

*le*

fel


----------



## anominus (2011 Június 23)

*gat*

gat


----------



## anominus (2011 Június 23)

*kedd*

kedd


----------



## Tugyiné Kati (2011 Június 23)

Szia!


----------



## anominus (2011 Június 23)

*vil*

lám


----------



## shireineii (2011 Június 23)

beköszöntem


----------



## Tugyiné Kati (2011 Június 23)

Jó lenne, ha a 20 hozzászólásom meglenne már!


----------



## shireineii (2011 Június 23)

és mégegyszer


----------



## anominus (2011 Június 23)

*ez*

zz


----------



## shireineii (2011 Június 23)

ugyancsak


----------



## Tugyiné Kati (2011 Június 23)

Mikor nézhetek már bele mások ötleteibe??,


----------



## anominus (2011 Június 23)

*még*

3


----------



## anominus (2011 Június 23)

*al*

ig


----------



## shireineii (2011 Június 23)

szerintem is


----------



## anominus (2011 Június 23)

*ké*

sz


----------



## Tugyiné Kati (2011 Június 23)

Szép ez a vers!


----------



## anominus (2011 Június 23)

*bó*

nusz


----------



## shireineii (2011 Június 23)

hmm


----------



## shireineii (2011 Június 23)

...


----------



## shireineii (2011 Június 23)

kkkkkkk


----------



## shireineii (2011 Június 23)

abc


----------



## shireineii (2011 Június 23)

def


----------



## Tugyiné Kati (2011 Június 23)

Jó ötlet a továbbképzések ajánlása.


----------



## shireineii (2011 Június 23)

ghi


----------



## shireineii (2011 Június 23)

nyam-nyam


----------



## shireineii (2011 Június 23)

salala


----------



## shireineii (2011 Június 23)

böngészem a témát


----------



## Tugyiné Kati (2011 Június 23)

Most vettem rész egy 60 órás néptánc tov.képzésen Bp-en. Szuper volt és végig interaktív, mozgásos, rengeteg népi játékkal, dallal, néptánc lépés tanítással.


----------



## shireineii (2011 Június 23)

de igazán aktívan csinálom


----------



## shireineii (2011 Június 23)

és tényleg


----------



## shireineii (2011 Június 23)

ja mégsem


----------



## shireineii (2011 Június 23)

tizzenhéét


----------



## Tugyiné Kati (2011 Június 23)

Ez nagy élmény lehet mindenkinek!


----------



## shireineii (2011 Június 23)

zzzz....zzzz....zzzz


----------



## shireineii (2011 Június 23)

hajjjajjjjj


----------



## shireineii (2011 Június 23)

pfff


----------



## shireineii (2011 Június 23)

bye-bye


----------



## Tugyiné Kati (2011 Június 23)

Na ez mi?!


----------



## Tugyiné Kati (2011 Június 23)

És az ecet illatával mi lesz?


----------



## Tugyiné Kati (2011 Június 23)

Leandernál és más nagyobb cserepes virágnál is alkalmazható?


----------



## Tugyiné Kati (2011 Június 23)

Ezt a megoldást én is ismerem


----------



## Tugyiné Kati (2011 Június 23)

Jó ötlet


----------



## Tugyiné Kati (2011 Június 23)

Ilyet én is készítettem már.


----------



## Tugyiné Kati (2011 Június 23)

Érdekes az biztos


----------



## sziszka11 (2011 Június 23)

*keresem*

Ezer meg ezer éve 
Keresem az utam
Néha keresem a bajt
És keresem azt
Aki engem akart


----------



## Tugyiné Kati (2011 Június 23)

Most


----------



## sziszka11 (2011 Június 23)

Rögös úton jársz,
Utazó


----------



## Tugyiné Kati (2011 Június 23)

Végre a 20. üzenet


----------



## sziszka11 (2011 Június 23)

A város igy mulat,
Jo a hangulat,
Semki sem aldozat,
Mindenki tancol


----------



## sziszka11 (2011 Június 23)

..mert most még titok..


----------



## sziszka11 (2011 Június 23)

Emlékszel még ugye a kamasz éveinkre?


----------



## sziszka11 (2011 Június 23)

Ahogy együtt volt az a néhány jóbarát


----------



## sziszka11 (2011 Június 23)

De nosztalgikus a nota


----------



## sziszka11 (2011 Június 23)

Mert szetszeledt azota


----------



## sziszka11 (2011 Június 23)

Az a jo kis tarsasag


----------



## sziszka11 (2011 Június 23)

Es emlekszel ugye a lanyra


----------



## sziszka11 (2011 Június 23)

Aki oly sokaig varta


----------



## sziszka11 (2011 Június 23)

Hogy beleszeressen végre valaki


----------



## sziszka11 (2011 Június 23)

S,hogy a valaki te lettél


----------



## sziszka11 (2011 Június 23)

Arrol nem is igen tehettel


----------



## sziszka11 (2011 Június 23)

De azert nem kellet neked ketszer mondani


----------



## sziszka11 (2011 Június 23)

Elmentek


----------



## sziszka11 (2011 Június 23)

Elmeentek


----------



## sziszka11 (2011 Június 23)

A régi barátok


----------



## sziszka11 (2011 Június 23)

És nem jönnek, nem jönnek


----------



## sziszka11 (2011 Június 23)

Soha vissza ma mar


----------



## sziszka11 (2011 Június 23)

Keresd meg a lanyt


----------



## sziszka11 (2011 Június 23)

Tudom, hogy megtalalod


----------



## lunyha (2011 Június 23)

Sziasztok!


----------



## lunyha (2011 Június 23)

Gyűjtögetem a hozzászólásokat.


----------



## lunyha (2011 Június 23)

Remélem, nem baj.


----------



## lunyha (2011 Június 23)

Még mindig én.


----------



## lunyha (2011 Június 23)

huhh


----------



## lunyha (2011 Június 23)

Mindenki itt van?


----------



## lunyha (2011 Június 23)

Már elég jól állok.


----------



## lunyha (2011 Június 23)

Vajon mennyi kell még a 20-hoz?


----------



## lunyha (2011 Június 23)

Itt amúgy épp szakad az eső.


----------



## lunyha (2011 Június 23)

Valakinek van esernyője?


----------



## lunyha (2011 Június 23)

??


----------



## lunyha (2011 Június 23)

Bocsánat, hogy ennyit kérdezek...


----------



## lunyha (2011 Június 23)

..., de egyszerűen muszáj.


----------



## lunyha (2011 Június 23)

Szép álmokat mindenkinek!


----------



## lunyha (2011 Június 23)

Aludjatok jól, jó?


----------



## lunyha (2011 Június 23)

Adieu!


----------



## barbus22 (2011 Június 23)

Sziasztok!


----------



## barbus22 (2011 Június 23)

Én is beszállok a hozászolások gyűjtögetésébe!


----------



## barbus22 (2011 Június 23)

Remélem nem zavar senkit.


----------



## barbus22 (2011 Június 23)

Nagyom melegem van és nem tudom kinyitni az ablakot mert közben esik az eső :S


----------



## barbus22 (2011 Június 23)

Ez a tetőtér átka. Meg az, hogy nyáron egy szauna a lakás.


----------



## barbus22 (2011 Június 23)

Ha megnyerem a lottó 5öst eskü lecserélem


----------



## adrus01 (2011 Június 23)

helló


----------



## barbus22 (2011 Június 24)

Na végre meg van a 20.:777:


----------



## akarkie (2011 Június 24)

Újabb üdvözlet a Napfény Városából, Szegedről!


----------



## akarkie (2011 Június 24)

ha megnyerem az ötös lottót veszek egy új kocsit.


----------



## akarkie (2011 Június 24)

pl. egy hondát, de csak feketét.


----------



## akarkie (2011 Június 24)

visszaolvastam néhány hozzászólást....


----------



## akarkie (2011 Június 24)

hogy ihletet gyűjtsek...


----------



## akarkie (2011 Június 24)

de úgy látom elég lapos a téma


----------



## akarkie (2011 Június 24)

nem hibáztatok senkit.


----------



## akarkie (2011 Június 24)

nehéz témát találni


----------



## akarkie (2011 Június 24)

8


----------



## akarkie (2011 Június 24)

9


----------



## akarkie (2011 Június 24)

10


----------



## akarkie (2011 Június 24)

11


----------



## akarkie (2011 Június 24)

ma még szeretném összeszedni a 20 hozzászólást.


----------



## akarkie (2011 Június 24)

Nagyon kedves tőletek, hogy ennyit segítetek a megfelelő hozzászólás megszerzésében!


----------



## akarkie (2011 Június 24)

még 5 kell.


----------



## akarkie (2011 Június 24)

Nagyon sok újdonságot tudtam meg, köszönöm!


----------



## konyvtarcsot (2011 Június 24)

Nagyon jó ötlet. Köszönet érte!


----------



## juhasznoni (2011 Június 24)

*letöltés*



dalika írta:


> Köszönöm, Melitta.
> 
> Kár, hogy a regiszráció során ez az infó nem található.
> Láthatod, hogy én lassanfél éve beléptem, de nem tudtam letölteni, amit szerettem volna, és nem akartam zavarni vele senkit mostanáig...[/quote
> Sajnos én is tudatlan vagyok ebben a témában, ennek ellenére szeretném a min. 20 hozzászólást minél előbb összegyűjteni


----------



## juhasznoni (2011 Június 24)

akarkie írta:


> ma még szeretném összeszedni a 20 hozzászólást.[/quote
> 
> 
> 
> Szintén.


----------



## orchidea1231 (2011 Június 24)

Sziasztok! Nagyon jó kis oldal.


----------



## orchidea1231 (2011 Június 24)

Sok olyan dolgot találtam itt, amit máshol nem.


----------



## orchidea1231 (2011 Június 24)

Mit is írjak?


----------



## orchidea1231 (2011 Június 24)

Már csak 17 hozzászólás kell )


----------



## Kriszta800508 (2011 Június 24)

Sziasztok


----------



## Kriszta800508 (2011 Június 24)

Nagyon örülök , hogy rátok találtam...


----------



## Kriszta800508 (2011 Június 24)

Kicsit késve, de elkezdtem a fősulit. Nekem még az érettségi sem volt kötelező, így nem is igazán tudok néhány szónál többet. Késő bánat...


----------



## orchidea1231 (2011 Június 24)

Szia! Nagyon tetszenek a játékok. (Csak már meglenne a 20 hozzászólásom )


----------



## Kriszta800508 (2011 Június 24)

Remélhetőleg 3 éven belül szükségem lesz egy középfokú szakmai (gazdasági) vagy felsőfokú angol nyelvvizsgára.


----------



## Kriszta800508 (2011 Június 24)

Nem igazán tudom, hogy kezdjek hozzá. Pláne nem gyerek és munka mellett...
Egyáltalán lehetséges ennyi idő alatt összehozni valamelyiket?


----------



## Kriszta800508 (2011 Június 24)

Melyik a könnyebben megszerezhető?
A középfokú szakmai, vagy a felsőfokú sima?


----------



## Kriszta800508 (2011 Június 24)

Nagyon jó dolgok vannak nálatok fent a fórumon.
A kreatív angolt már letöltöttem. Igyekszem még mást is.
Kevéske szabadidőmben igyekszem a kedvenc sorozataimat angolul nézni, bár még magyar felirattal.
Próbálok angol nyelvű újságokat is szerezni, hogy magamnak fordítgassam, szótárazzak, mert régen azokat a szavakat tudtam a legjobban megjegyezni, amiket így kellett keresgélni.
Mit csináljak még?


----------



## Kriszta800508 (2011 Június 24)

Bár a legtöbb bajom a szöveghallgatással lesz, mert egyenlőre a többséget "nem hallom" a szavakat, pedig nem vagyok süket. De nekem nagyon gyorsan beszélnek.


----------



## Kriszta800508 (2011 Június 24)

Idővel hozzá szokik a fülem?


----------



## Kriszta800508 (2011 Június 24)

Jobban örülnék, ha inkább spanyolt vagy olaszt kellene tanulni....
De azt nem fogadják el a diplomához...


----------



## Kriszta800508 (2011 Június 24)

Segítség!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kriszta800508 (2011 Június 24)

Bocsi, de kell a hozzászólás...


----------



## s_evy (2011 Június 24)

de nem elég


----------



## s_evy (2011 Június 24)

ezért ez már a 22-ik


----------



## Kriszta800508 (2011 Június 24)

Hát igen, mert kell 2 nap is... :-(

Majd holnap...


----------



## Tuzes Edit (2011 Június 24)

*uzenet*

gratulalok


----------



## Tuzes Edit (2011 Június 24)

koszonom


----------



## Tuzes Edit (2011 Június 24)

ez eleg?


----------



## Tuzes Edit (2011 Június 24)

remelem


----------



## Tuzes Edit (2011 Június 24)

mi benne a lenyeg?


----------



## Tuzes Edit (2011 Június 24)

varok


----------



## Tuzes Edit (2011 Június 24)

nincs ekezet


----------



## Tuzes Edit (2011 Június 24)

unom


----------



## Tuzes Edit (2011 Június 24)

bonyodalmas


----------



## Tuzes Edit (2011 Június 24)

el tudom olvasni majd


----------



## Tuzes Edit (2011 Június 24)

2 napot is kell varni?


----------



## Tuzes Edit (2011 Június 24)

kivancsi vagyok


----------



## Tuzes Edit (2011 Június 24)

mindjart jon haza a gyerek


----------



## Tuzes Edit (2011 Június 24)

hianyzik


----------



## Tuzes Edit (2011 Június 24)

varom


----------



## Tuzes Edit (2011 Június 24)

imadom


----------



## Tuzes Edit (2011 Június 24)

falun van


----------



## Tuzes Edit (2011 Június 24)

hulyeseget csinalok


----------



## Tuzes Edit (2011 Június 24)

ne haragudjon ram senki


----------



## Tuzes Edit (2011 Június 24)

ez a huszadik


----------



## katanyu (2011 Június 24)

én is itt vagyok
ez jó!


----------



## katanyu (2011 Június 24)

ha 20* leírom a nevem az elég?


----------



## katanyu (2011 Június 24)

mert akkor menni fog


----------



## katanyu (2011 Június 24)

tehát 20 hozzászólás, 2 nap és még 20 mp a hozzászólások között?


----------



## katanyu (2011 Június 24)

még itt


----------



## katanyu (2011 Június 24)

katanyu


----------



## katanyu (2011 Június 24)

sok van még


----------



## katanyu (2011 Június 24)

13


----------



## katanyu (2011 Június 24)

12


----------



## katanyu (2011 Június 24)

11


----------



## katanyu (2011 Június 24)

10


----------



## katanyu (2011 Június 24)

félidő


----------



## katanyu (2011 Június 24)

9


----------



## katanyu (2011 Június 24)

8


----------



## katanyu (2011 Június 24)

7


----------



## katanyu (2011 Június 24)

6


----------



## katanyu (2011 Június 24)

5


----------



## katanyu (2011 Június 24)

4


----------



## katanyu (2011 Június 24)

két éve regisztáltam, miért kell üziket írnom?


----------



## katanyu (2011 Június 24)

tudom, ne háborogjak-nem is azért


----------



## katanyu (2011 Június 24)

megvannnnn


----------



## Nonoka.B (2011 Június 24)

Hat en is itt volnek.


----------



## Nonoka.B (2011 Június 24)

katanyu írta:


> két éve regisztáltam, miért kell üziket írnom?



Hat hogy ne unatkozz azert


----------



## blamag (2011 Június 24)

*igen*

sáláálá


----------



## Tzeentch (2011 Június 24)

Nagyon jó a fórum!


----------



## Tzeentch (2011 Június 24)

Kanada szép ország


----------



## Tzeentch (2011 Június 24)

3


----------



## Tzeentch (2011 Június 24)

Az én nevem Tzeentch.


----------



## Tzeentch (2011 Június 24)

Szívesen beszélgetek másokkal!


----------



## Tzeentch (2011 Június 24)

Szeretem a gulyás levest


----------



## Tzeentch (2011 Június 24)

Olvassátok el az űrgárdista című könyvet. az 1ik legjobb sci-fi


----------



## Tzeentch (2011 Június 24)

Kicsit ismerni kell a háttérvilágot, de anlküll is igen emlékezetes olvasmány


----------



## Tzeentch (2011 Június 24)

Szürrealista és vad, de egy igen kedves kalandregény.


----------



## Tzeentch (2011 Június 24)

Itt esett az eső, de még olvasom a könyvet.


----------



## Tzeentch (2011 Június 24)

Tudjátok mi az, amiben régi gyümölcsöket tart az ember, és egy családi ereklye egyben?


----------



## Tzeentch (2011 Június 24)

Hát ha gondolkodtatok, akkor a helyes válasz: Komposz tál


----------



## Tzeentch (2011 Június 24)

Tudom, tudom, nagyon fejlett a humorom.


----------



## Tzeentch (2011 Június 24)

De ha netán eltörne a kedves családi örökség, vagyis a tál, akkor mi lehet még helyette?


----------



## Tzeentch (2011 Június 24)

Gyümölcs tárolására a fatális jó! hhihihih


----------



## Tzeentch (2011 Június 24)

Ezeket a hozzászóláokat nem fogjátok megköszönni....


----------



## Tzeentch (2011 Június 24)

100 év múlva nem lesz fa, vagyis fatál se lesz, akkor jó lesz nekünk a digitális,hahahah


----------



## Tzeentch (2011 Június 24)

szuper.


----------



## HarmatFény (2011 Június 24)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg



Köszi Melitta!


----------



## Tzeentch (2011 Június 24)

Ha gondoljátok csinálhtunk fársztó viccek forumát itt


----------



## Tzeentch (2011 Június 24)

Köszönöm Melitta, és a türelmet is!


----------



## scsoma74 (2011 Június 24)

korábban megvolt a teljes értékű regisztrációm, miért kell megint végigcsinálni ezt a cirkuszt?!


----------



## shockosugi (2011 Június 24)

csodás


----------



## shockosugi (2011 Június 24)

üdv a tisztelt egybegyűlteknek


----------



## shockosugi (2011 Június 24)

hogy én is hozzájáruljak a fórumhoz, pár (legális) ingyenes letöltést is mellékelek


----------



## shockosugi (2011 Június 24)

kiadónk zenéinek rádió változatait ingyne szedhetitek le a http://soundcloud.com/ogd linkről


----------



## shockosugi (2011 Június 24)

már ha szeretitek az elektronikus tánczenét


----------



## shockosugi (2011 Június 24)

remélem igen


----------



## shockosugi (2011 Június 24)

párat találtok a saját oldalamon is


----------



## shockosugi (2011 Június 24)

amit itt értek el


----------



## shockosugi (2011 Június 24)

http://soundcloud.com/shock-osugi/ ime


----------



## shockosugi (2011 Június 24)

na még 10 hozzászólás


----------



## shockosugi (2011 Június 24)

lassuk 1


----------



## shockosugi (2011 Június 24)

masodik volna, még jó, hogy várakoztatás is van


----------



## shockosugi (2011 Június 24)

143


----------



## shockosugi (2011 Június 24)

de messze van a 20


----------



## shockosugi (2011 Június 24)

hajjjaj


----------



## shockosugi (2011 Június 24)

ujjujuj


----------



## shockosugi (2011 Június 24)

na csak jo lesz


----------



## shockosugi (2011 Június 24)

az én vénuszom


----------



## shockosugi (2011 Június 24)

egy csoda


----------



## shockosugi (2011 Június 24)

ééééés 20!!! csoda


----------



## shockosugi (2011 Június 24)

nem elééééég


----------



## momar (2011 Június 24)

jelen


----------



## momar (2011 Június 24)

még sok kell


----------



## momar (2011 Június 24)

már kettő van


----------



## momar (2011 Június 24)

szuper


----------



## momar (2011 Június 24)

jól haladok


----------



## momar (2011 Június 24)

nem adom fel


----------



## momar (2011 Június 24)

sínen vagyok


----------



## momar (2011 Június 24)




----------



## momar (2011 Június 24)

mindjárt megvan a fele


----------



## momar (2011 Június 24)

itt a bűvös 10


----------



## momar (2011 Június 24)

csak lassan


----------



## momar (2011 Június 24)

...megfontoltan...


----------



## momar (2011 Június 24)

még bírom


----------



## momar (2011 Június 24)

kitartás!


----------



## momar (2011 Június 24)

:d


----------



## momar (2011 Június 24)

már látom a célt


----------



## momar (2011 Június 24)

csak pár kattintás


----------



## momar (2011 Június 24)

remélem elérem egyszer...


----------



## momar (2011 Június 24)

nem hiszem el!


----------



## momar (2011 Június 24)

20-nál járok!


----------



## momar (2011 Június 24)

sikerül vajon?


----------



## momar (2011 Június 24)

nem tudom


----------



## momar (2011 Június 24)

talán


----------



## momar (2011 Június 24)

Mit csináljak még?


----------



## momar (2011 Június 24)

Célozd meg a Holdat, még ha elhibázod is, a csillagok közt landolsz!


----------



## momar (2011 Június 24)

talán most


----------



## nszoke (2011 Június 24)

Jelen


----------



## kisroka73 (2011 Június 24)

köszi


----------



## Solton ms50 (2011 Június 24)

*re*

Sziasztok!!!!!!


----------



## Solton ms50 (2011 Június 24)

.


----------



## Solton ms50 (2011 Június 24)

mindenkinek szép estét...................


----------



## Solton ms50 (2011 Június 24)

nm...............


----------



## neznajka (2011 Június 25)

köszönöm


----------



## neznajka (2011 Június 25)

és persze sziasztok, bocs


----------



## kheiron (2011 Június 25)

itt vagyok


----------



## kheiron (2011 Június 25)

végre


----------



## kheiron (2011 Június 25)

sokat hallottam


----------



## kheiron (2011 Június 25)

már erről


----------



## kheiron (2011 Június 25)

a helyről


----------



## kheiron (2011 Június 25)

és remélem


----------



## kheiron (2011 Június 25)

hogy


----------



## kheiron (2011 Június 25)

jól érzem


----------



## kheiron (2011 Június 25)

majd itt magam


----------



## scsoma74 (2011 Június 25)

Az elmúlt években számtalan szerepjátékprogram kelt életre


----------



## scsoma74 (2011 Június 25)

melyek közül az egyik legnépszerűbb az Entropia Universe.


----------



## scsoma74 (2011 Június 25)

Ez a program a két korábbi befutó, a World of Warcraft és a Second Life találkozása,


----------



## scsoma74 (2011 Június 25)

azaz a fantasy és a kapitalizmus világának egyesülése.


----------



## scsoma74 (2011 Június 25)

Itt kedvelt pénzkereseti lehetőség a „gold-farming”,


----------



## scsoma74 (2011 Június 25)

ahol szörnyfiguráktól lehet a pénzt és az értékes fegyvereket elkobozni.


----------



## scsoma74 (2011 Június 25)

Az Entropia, bár megpróbálja megőrizni a klasszikus szerepjátékok meseszerű elemeit,


----------



## scsoma74 (2011 Június 25)

szintén rendelkezik valutával.


----------



## scsoma74 (2011 Június 25)

Az itt használatos PED ráadásul a Linden dollárral ellentétben stabil árfolyamon fut;


----------



## scsoma74 (2011 Június 25)

egy dollárért 10 PED-et kaphatunk.


----------



## scsoma74 (2011 Június 25)

A felhasználóknak jelenleg öt bank áll rendelkezésükre a virtuális világában,


----------



## scsoma74 (2011 Június 25)

bár az Entropia tulajdonosa 404.000 amerikai dollárért további bankalapítási jogot is felkínál.


----------



## scsoma74 (2011 Június 25)

Az Entropia ráadásul az ingatlanüzletben is a Second Life babérjaira tör:


----------



## scsoma74 (2011 Június 25)

tavaly augusztusban 200 ezer amerikai dolláros összforgalommal zárta ingatlanaukcióját.


----------



## scsoma74 (2011 Június 25)

Az eladott területek némelyikéhez a konkurens játékkal ellentétben vadászati és bányászati jogot is adtak.


----------



## scsoma74 (2011 Június 25)

A valós életet teljesen lemodellező számítógépes játékban, a Second Life-ban három lehetőségünk van, hogy ingatlanhoz jussunk.


----------



## scsoma74 (2011 Június 25)

A programtulajdonos-ötletgazda Linden Lab maga is kínál eladásra földterületeket,


----------



## scsoma74 (2011 Június 25)

akár tetszés szerint kialakítható privát szigeteket is,


----------



## scsoma74 (2011 Június 25)

de vásárolhatunk egy már ott lakó „hozzánk hasonló virtuális személytől” is. Mivel jelenleg a négyzetméterár 6 Linden dollár körül mozog, (az árfolyam folyamatosan változik, de kb. 250 Linden dollár felel meg 1 amerikai dollárnak) a legjobb fekvésű ingatlanokat már csak az eBay által szervezett aukciókon szerezhetjük meg.


----------



## kovacs725 (2011 Június 25)

Tegnap volt szentivánéj.


----------



## kovacs725 (2011 Június 25)

Voltam tűzugráson.


----------



## puli1999 (2011 Június 25)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


hozá szólás


----------



## kovacs725 (2011 Június 25)

Érdekes volt.


----------



## puli1999 (2011 Június 25)

o


----------



## kovacs725 (2011 Június 25)

Én voltam az első aki ugrott.


----------



## puli1999 (2011 Június 25)

i


----------



## puli1999 (2011 Június 25)

l


----------



## puli1999 (2011 Június 25)

n


----------



## kovacs725 (2011 Június 25)

Aztán elmentünk inni.


----------



## puli1999 (2011 Június 25)

v


----------



## kovacs725 (2011 Június 25)

Nehéz volt összeegyeztetni a helyet és az alkalmat.


----------



## kovacs725 (2011 Június 25)

Aztán becsiccsentettünk.


----------



## puli1999 (2011 Június 25)

k


----------



## kovacs725 (2011 Június 25)

Hazajöttem és itt vagyok.


----------



## kovacs725 (2011 Június 25)

Fáj a nyakam valamiért.


----------



## kovacs725 (2011 Június 25)

Lehet meg kéne nézetni.


----------



## puli1999 (2011 Június 25)

p


----------



## kovacs725 (2011 Június 25)

Ez már a 13. postom.


----------



## puli1999 (2011 Június 25)

x


----------



## puli1999 (2011 Június 25)

10


----------



## kovacs725 (2011 Június 25)

Enni kéne valamit másnaposságra.


----------



## puli1999 (2011 Június 25)

11


----------



## puli1999 (2011 Június 25)

12


----------



## puli1999 (2011 Június 25)

13


----------



## puli1999 (2011 Június 25)

14


----------



## puli1999 (2011 Június 25)

15


----------



## kovacs725 (2011 Június 25)

bla bla


----------



## puli1999 (2011 Június 25)

16


----------



## puli1999 (2011 Június 25)

17


----------



## puli1999 (2011 Június 25)

18


----------



## kovacs725 (2011 Június 25)

bli bli


----------



## puli1999 (2011 Június 25)

19


----------



## puli1999 (2011 Június 25)

20


----------



## kovacs725 (2011 Június 25)

blu blu


----------



## puli1999 (2011 Június 25)

21


----------



## puli1999 (2011 Június 25)

22


----------



## puli1999 (2011 Június 25)

z


----------



## puli1999 (2011 Június 25)

m


----------



## puli1999 (2011 Június 25)

mér nem enged letölteni?


----------



## kovacs725 (2011 Június 25)

ble ble


----------



## kovacs725 (2011 Június 25)

puli1999 írta:


> mér nem enged letölteni?


48 óra kell még


----------



## kovacs725 (2011 Június 25)

és kész


----------



## atyabacsika (2011 Június 25)

Halihó. Remélem jól értettem, és ez a topic arra való, hogy megtegyem a 20 hozzászólásomat, miközben senki nem néz hülyének... Remélem azért megtalálom a helyem és értelmesebb irományaim is lesznek... d addig is 1!


----------



## atyabacsika (2011 Június 25)

2


----------



## atyabacsika (2011 Június 25)

3


----------



## atyabacsika (2011 Június 25)

4


----------



## atyabacsika (2011 Június 25)

5


----------



## atyabacsika (2011 Június 25)

6


----------



## atyabacsika (2011 Június 25)

7


----------



## atyabacsika (2011 Június 25)

8


----------



## atyabacsika (2011 Június 25)

9


----------



## atyabacsika (2011 Június 25)

10


----------



## atyabacsika (2011 Június 25)

11


----------



## atyabacsika (2011 Június 25)

12


----------



## atyabacsika (2011 Június 25)

13


----------



## atyabacsika (2011 Június 25)

14


----------



## atyabacsika (2011 Június 25)

15


----------



## atyabacsika (2011 Június 25)

16


----------



## atyabacsika (2011 Június 25)

17


----------



## atyabacsika (2011 Június 25)

18


----------



## atyabacsika (2011 Június 25)

19


----------



## atyabacsika (2011 Június 25)

atyabacsika írta:


> Halihó. Remélem jól értettem, és ez a topic arra való, hogy megtegyem a 20 hozzászólásomat, miközben senki nem néz hülyének... Remélem azért megtalálom a helyem és értelmesebb irományaim is lesznek... d addig is 1!



20... Köszi a Témát!


----------



## k2a (2011 Június 25)

1 jelen


----------



## k2a (2011 Június 25)

köszönöm


----------



## k2a (2011 Június 25)

2 köszönöm


----------



## k2a (2011 Június 25)

3 köszönöm


----------



## k2a (2011 Június 25)

4 köszönöm


----------



## k2a (2011 Június 25)

5 köszönöm


----------



## k2a (2011 Június 25)

6 köszönöm


----------



## k2a (2011 Június 25)

7 köszönöm


----------



## AnnaErika (2011 Június 25)

*egy kis malőr történt *

Sajnos a moderátornak írtam a bánatomat a 20 hozzászólás miatt, nem ide


----------



## AnnaErika (2011 Június 25)

Sajnos a moderátornak írtam a bánatomat a 20 hozzászólás miatt, nem ide :smile:


----------



## k2a (2011 Június 25)

8 köszönöm


----------



## k2a (2011 Június 25)

9 köszönöm


----------



## k2a (2011 Június 25)

10 köszönöm


----------



## Solton ms50 (2011 Június 25)

*Re*

Hali


----------



## Solton ms50 (2011 Június 25)

Mindenkinek!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Solton ms50 (2011 Június 25)

Valaki tud segiteni?


----------



## Solton ms50 (2011 Június 25)

Hogyan lehet leetölteni feltölteni meg ilyesmi. várom a véleményeket.


----------



## Solton ms50 (2011 Június 25)

Elöre is Köszönöm


----------



## Solton ms50 (2011 Június 25)

Sziasztok!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Solton ms50 (2011 Június 25)

.............


----------



## Solton ms50 (2011 Június 25)

Am hol lehet feltölteni zenéket?


----------



## Solton ms50 (2011 Június 25)

Meg tudja valaki mondani?


----------



## k2a (2011 Június 25)

köszönöm 11


----------



## Solton ms50 (2011 Június 25)

Elöre is Köszi


----------



## k2a (2011 Június 25)

köszönöm 12


----------



## ns67 (2011 Június 25)

Üdv mindenkinek!


----------



## ns67 (2011 Június 25)

Nagyon tetszik a fórum


----------



## ns67 (2011 Június 25)

Mindenféle témában vannak bejegyzések


----------



## Solton ms50 (2011 Június 25)




----------



## ns67 (2011 Június 25)

itt egy helyen nagyon sok mindenről lehet beszélni, informálódni


----------



## blamag (2011 Június 25)

*khmm*

kuckuccc


----------



## Solton ms50 (2011 Június 25)

Jó a forum............


----------



## ns67 (2011 Június 25)

és ide akármit írhatok, nem lesz OFF


----------



## blamag (2011 Június 25)

*2*

2


----------



## blamag (2011 Június 25)

5


----------



## blamag (2011 Június 25)

6


----------



## blamag (2011 Június 25)

7


----------



## blamag (2011 Június 25)

9


----------



## blamag (2011 Június 25)

13


----------



## blamag (2011 Június 25)

14


----------



## blamag (2011 Június 25)

15


----------



## blamag (2011 Június 25)

:cici:


----------



## austral (2011 Június 25)

*Hi*

#1


----------



## blamag (2011 Június 25)

:11:


----------



## blamag (2011 Június 25)

kiss


----------



## austral (2011 Június 25)

#2


----------



## austral (2011 Június 25)

#4


----------



## blamag (2011 Június 25)

:..:


----------



## austral (2011 Június 25)

#8


----------



## austral (2011 Június 25)

X5


----------



## austral (2011 Június 25)

x6


----------



## k2a (2011 Június 25)

köszönöm 13


----------



## austral (2011 Június 25)

x8


----------



## austral (2011 Június 25)

x10


----------



## austral (2011 Június 25)

9


----------



## Solton ms50 (2011 Június 25)

Elég jo kis oldal ez


----------



## austral (2011 Június 25)

12


----------



## austral (2011 Június 25)

11


----------



## austral (2011 Június 25)

13


----------



## austral (2011 Június 25)

16


----------



## austral (2011 Június 25)

17


----------



## austral (2011 Június 25)

15


----------



## k2a (2011 Június 25)

....


----------



## austral (2011 Június 25)

16


----------



## k2a (2011 Június 25)

.....


----------



## k2a (2011 Június 25)

16


----------



## Solton ms50 (2011 Június 25)




----------



## Solton ms50 (2011 Június 25)

Mik ezek a számok?


----------



## austral (2011 Június 25)

17


----------



## Solton ms50 (2011 Június 25)

Ez komoly...................


----------



## austral (2011 Június 25)

18


----------



## austral (2011 Június 25)

19


----------



## k2a (2011 Június 25)

17


----------



## Solton ms50 (2011 Június 25)

Nos lépek hali mindenkinek!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## austral (2011 Június 25)

20


----------



## k2a (2011 Június 25)

19


----------



## austral (2011 Június 25)

21


----------



## k2a (2011 Június 25)

20


----------



## k2a (2011 Június 25)




----------



## piduru (2011 Június 25)

Üdvözlet Tatabányáról


----------



## tolesole (2011 Június 25)

jó


----------



## tolesole (2011 Június 25)

oké:shock:


----------



## tolesole (2011 Június 25)

3:d


----------



## tolesole (2011 Június 25)

4


----------



## tolesole (2011 Június 25)

5


----------



## tolesole (2011 Június 25)

6


----------



## tolesole (2011 Június 25)

7


----------



## tolesole (2011 Június 25)

8


----------



## tolesole (2011 Június 25)

9


----------



## tolesole (2011 Június 25)

10


----------



## tolesole (2011 Június 25)

11


----------



## tolesole (2011 Június 25)

12


----------



## tolesole (2011 Június 25)

13


----------



## tolesole (2011 Június 25)

1c4:55:


----------



## tolesole (2011 Június 25)

15


----------



## tolesole (2011 Június 25)

16


----------



## tolesole (2011 Június 25)

17


----------



## tolesole (2011 Június 25)

18:9:


----------



## tolesole (2011 Június 25)

19:111:


----------



## tolesole (2011 Június 25)

20:6:


----------



## dorotgea (2011 Június 25)

1


----------



## dorotgea (2011 Június 25)

2


----------



## dorotgea (2011 Június 25)

3


----------



## dorotgea (2011 Június 25)

4


----------



## dorotgea (2011 Június 25)

5


----------



## dorotgea (2011 Június 25)

6


----------



## dorotgea (2011 Június 25)

7


----------



## dorotgea (2011 Június 25)

8


----------



## dorotgea (2011 Június 25)

9


----------



## dorotgea (2011 Június 25)

10


----------



## dorotgea (2011 Június 25)

11


----------



## dorotgea (2011 Június 25)

12


----------



## dorotgea (2011 Június 25)

13


----------



## dorotgea (2011 Június 25)

14


----------



## dorotgea (2011 Június 25)

15


----------



## dorotgea (2011 Június 25)

16


----------



## dorotgea (2011 Június 25)

17


----------



## dorotgea (2011 Június 25)

18


----------



## dorotgea (2011 Június 25)

19


----------



## dorotgea (2011 Június 25)

yuppi


----------



## karpatia75 (2011 Június 25)

köszi


----------



## eszter7432 (2011 Június 25)

sziasztok! megjöttem


----------



## Bomag5 (2011 Június 25)

*Segítség a használathoz?*

Nagy segítség, de vannak dolgok amiket még nagyon nem látok át, erre hol kapok válaszokat...


----------



## hadesz777 (2011 Június 25)

Üdvözlet pécsről


----------



## delim (2011 Június 25)

én is köszönöm a könyveket


----------



## delim (2011 Június 25)

koton


----------



## delim (2011 Június 25)

jo az oldal


----------



## delim (2011 Június 25)

még 6 kell


----------



## delim (2011 Június 25)

ciao


----------



## zsike81 (2011 Június 25)

Sziasztok!
Én most regisztráltam erre az oldalra,viszont el vagyok keseredve mert a képeket csak 20 hozzászólás után tudom megnézni..
Eddig főleg táskákat horgoltam,bár még kezdő vagyok.
Most gondoltam körbenézek,miket tudnék még elkészíteni


----------



## zsike81 (2011 Június 25)

Sziasztok.
Én most regisztráltam ide,hát úgy tűnik kell még néhány hozzászólás mire meg is tudom nézni a képeket,leírásokat:-(
Eddig táskákat horgoltam főleg.


----------



## zsike81 (2011 Június 25)

Sziasztok.
Ó,igen,még én is új vagyok,jó lenne a 20


----------



## zsike81 (2011 Június 25)

Egyébként egyedülálló háromgyermekes Anyuka vagyok sajnos,de azért hobbim van..


----------



## zsike81 (2011 Június 25)

Mostanság a horgolás-főleg táskák horgolása,Tesómnak is azt készítettem karácsonyra


----------



## zsike81 (2011 Június 25)

De volt hogy szalvétás gipszképeket készítettem,párat el is adtam.És a lakás azzal volt tele-mondjuk még ma is.
Az üvegfestés is a kedvenceim közé tartozik,na meg mindenféle más is.


----------



## zsike81 (2011 Június 25)

Sziasztok.
Én egy háromgyerekes egyedülálló Anyuka vagyok.


----------



## zsike81 (2011 Június 25)

Új hobbim,bár nem is annyira új-a horgolás.Főleg táskákat készítettem eddig.


----------



## zsike81 (2011 Június 25)

Tesóm is azt kapott tőlem karácsonyra


----------



## zsike81 (2011 Június 25)

De más hobbim is van-volt,és még lesz is talán..nem ülök meg a fenekemen,mindig kipróbálok ezt-azt.


----------



## zsike81 (2011 Június 25)

Szalvétatechnikával készült gipszképek díszítik a lakás falait-már ami nem betonfal.


----------



## zsike81 (2011 Június 25)

Jaj,mikor lesz már meg a 20


----------



## zsike81 (2011 Június 25)

Na jó akkor mesélek kicsit,gyerekeim 8 ,6 és három évesek..


----------



## zsike81 (2011 Június 25)

Soha még csak meg se fordult a fejemben hogy egyedül maradok velük..


----------



## zsike81 (2011 Június 25)

De most mit mondjak:Ilyenek a pasik,sutba dobják a családot,ha érzik a szabadság szelét..


----------



## zsike81 (2011 Június 25)

De ennek már egy éve,csak hát a gyerekek nem tudják igazán kiheverni a dolgot..én már túl vagyok rajta.


----------



## zsike81 (2011 Június 25)

Na még kettő.


----------



## zsike81 (2011 Június 25)

És egy..és vége


----------



## zsike81 (2011 Június 25)

Köszönöm a lehetőséget hogy bemutatkozhattam


----------



## zsike81 (2011 Június 25)

És még várjak két napot is..


----------



## Erzsab (2011 Június 25)

bocs, de még 2 üzi kell


----------



## Erzsab (2011 Június 25)

és az ötödik


----------



## kidmenkidi (2011 Június 25)

Sziasztok!


----------



## kidmenkidi (2011 Június 25)

Robert De Niro


----------



## kidmenkidi (2011 Június 25)

rajongó


----------



## kidmenkidi (2011 Június 25)

vagyok.


----------



## kidmenkidi (2011 Június 25)

Ha valaki


----------



## kidmenkidi (2011 Június 25)

leállna


----------



## kidmenkidi (2011 Június 25)

velem


----------



## kidmenkidi (2011 Június 25)

dumcsizni


----------



## kidmenkidi (2011 Június 25)

egy


----------



## kidmenkidi (2011 Június 25)

kicsit ,


----------



## kidmenkidi (2011 Június 25)

akkor


----------



## kidmenkidi (2011 Június 25)

talán


----------



## kidmenkidi (2011 Június 25)

hamarabb


----------



## kidmenkidi (2011 Június 25)

összejönne


----------



## kidmenkidi (2011 Június 25)

a 20 db


----------



## kidmenkidi (2011 Június 25)

hozzászólásom.


----------



## kidmenkidi (2011 Június 25)

Mindenesetre ,


----------



## kidmenkidi (2011 Június 25)

köszönöm


----------



## kidmenkidi (2011 Június 25)

a türelmet!


----------



## kidmenkidi (2011 Június 25)

Viszlát!


----------



## upbuvar (2011 Június 25)

Szia!


----------



## upbuvar (2011 Június 25)

Én


----------



## upbuvar (2011 Június 25)

szívesen


----------



## upbuvar (2011 Június 25)

"dumcsizok"


----------



## upbuvar (2011 Június 25)

Veled


----------



## upbuvar (2011 Június 25)

egy


----------



## upbuvar (2011 Június 25)

kicsit,


----------



## upbuvar (2011 Június 25)

legalább


----------



## upbuvar (2011 Június 25)

nekem


----------



## upbuvar (2011 Június 25)

is


----------



## upbuvar (2011 Június 25)

hamarabb


----------



## upbuvar (2011 Június 25)

összegyűlik


----------



## upbuvar (2011 Június 25)

a


----------



## upbuvar (2011 Június 25)

20


----------



## upbuvar (2011 Június 25)

hozzászólásom,


----------



## upbuvar (2011 Június 25)

ami


----------



## upbuvar (2011 Június 25)

szükséges


----------



## upbuvar (2011 Június 25)

az


----------



## upbuvar (2011 Június 25)

oldal


----------



## upbuvar (2011 Június 25)

teljeskörű


----------



## upbuvar (2011 Június 25)

eléréséhez.


----------



## manikoaniko (2011 Június 25)

1valaky írta:


> szuper vagykiss


Köszi!


----------



## manikoaniko (2011 Június 25)

Sziasztok!


----------



## manikoaniko (2011 Június 25)

Üzeneteket gyűjtögetek


----------



## manikoaniko (2011 Június 25)

Ez már az 5.


----------



## manikoaniko (2011 Június 25)

Most..


----------



## manikoaniko (2011 Június 25)

még..


----------



## manikoaniko (2011 Június 25)

kellene..


----------



## manikoaniko (2011 Június 25)

pár..


----------



## manikoaniko (2011 Június 25)

rövid..


----------



## manikoaniko (2011 Június 25)

egyszavas...


----------



## manikoaniko (2011 Június 25)

üzenetet


----------



## manikoaniko (2011 Június 25)

írnom..


----------



## manikoaniko (2011 Június 25)

ide..


----------



## manikoaniko (2011 Június 25)

15.


----------



## manikoaniko (2011 Június 25)

16.


----------



## manikoaniko (2011 Június 25)

17.


----------



## manikoaniko (2011 Június 25)

18.


----------



## manikoaniko (2011 Június 25)

19.


----------



## manikoaniko (2011 Június 25)

és végre 20.!


----------



## manikoaniko (2011 Június 25)

Talán már sikerült.


----------



## Vivancs (2011 Június 25)

hello


----------



## Vivancs (2011 Június 25)

csak


----------



## Vivancs (2011 Június 25)

fellépésünk lesz


----------



## Vivancs (2011 Június 25)

nagyon kell néhány zenei alap


----------



## Vivancs (2011 Június 25)

de másképp nem megy


----------



## Vivancs (2011 Június 25)

de


----------



## Vivancs (2011 Június 25)

nem megy


----------



## Vivancs (2011 Június 25)

csak akkor, ha


----------



## Vivancs (2011 Június 25)

megvan


----------



## Vivancs (2011 Június 25)

a 20


----------



## Vivancs (2011 Június 25)

fórum hozzászólás


----------



## Vivancs (2011 Június 25)

szóval


----------



## Vivancs (2011 Június 25)

nem akarom, hogy lebőgjön az énekkar


----------



## Vivancs (2011 Június 25)

csupán 20 hozzászólás


----------



## Vivancs (2011 Június 25)

és legalább


----------



## Vivancs (2011 Június 25)

nem rajtam fog múlni a dolog


----------



## Vivancs (2011 Június 25)

Úgyhogy ezért, mindenkitől elnézést.


----------



## Vivancs (2011 Június 25)

Szorítsatok értünk. Mindenkinek jó éjt!


----------



## el brujo (2011 Június 25)

1


----------



## el brujo (2011 Június 25)

2


----------



## el brujo (2011 Június 25)

3


----------



## el brujo (2011 Június 25)

4


----------



## el brujo (2011 Június 25)

5


----------



## el brujo (2011 Június 25)

6


----------



## el brujo (2011 Június 25)

7


----------



## el brujo (2011 Június 25)

8


----------



## el brujo (2011 Június 25)

9


----------



## el brujo (2011 Június 25)

10


----------



## el brujo (2011 Június 25)

.9


----------



## el brujo (2011 Június 25)

.8


----------



## el brujo (2011 Június 25)

.7


----------



## el brujo (2011 Június 25)

.6


----------



## el brujo (2011 Június 25)

.5


----------



## el brujo (2011 Június 25)

.4


----------



## el brujo (2011 Június 25)

.3


----------



## el brujo (2011 Június 25)

.2


----------



## el brujo (2011 Június 25)

.1


----------



## el brujo (2011 Június 25)

0


----------



## apci99 (2011 Június 25)

*az a 20*

1.


----------



## apci99 (2011 Június 25)

*az a 20*

már csak 18


----------



## apci99 (2011 Június 25)

*az a 20*

már csak 17


----------



## apci99 (2011 Június 25)

*az a 20*

már csak 16


----------



## apci99 (2011 Június 25)

már csak 15


----------



## apci99 (2011 Június 25)

már csak14


----------



## apci99 (2011 Június 25)

már csak 13


----------



## apci99 (2011 Június 25)

már csak 12


----------



## apci99 (2011 Június 25)

már csak 11


----------



## apci99 (2011 Június 25)

már csak 10


----------



## apci99 (2011 Június 25)

már csak 9


----------



## apci99 (2011 Június 25)

már csak 8


----------



## apci99 (2011 Június 25)

már csak 7


----------



## apci99 (2011 Június 25)

már csak 6


----------



## apci99 (2011 Június 25)

már csak 5


----------



## apci99 (2011 Június 25)

4


----------



## apci99 (2011 Június 25)

3


----------



## apci99 (2011 Június 25)

2


----------



## apci99 (2011 Június 25)

1


----------



## apci99 (2011 Június 25)

....és ok. Köszönöm.


----------



## manikoaniko (2011 Június 25)

Tűz* írta:


> Az ilyen h...e bejegyzésekkel miért kell a fórumot teletömni????


Bocsi! Még új vagyok. A súgóban írták, hogy így lehet megszerezni a 20 hozzászólást.


----------



## apci99 (2011 Június 25)

biztonság kedvéért még egy....


----------



## juci72 (2011 Június 25)

húsz hozzászólás kell?


----------



## juci72 (2011 Június 25)

Milyen szójátékok?


----------



## manikoaniko (2011 Június 25)

Engesztelésül


----------



## juci72 (2011 Június 25)

kapu


----------



## juci72 (2011 Június 25)

uborka


----------



## juci72 (2011 Június 25)

anyaszomorító


----------



## juci72 (2011 Június 25)

óra


----------



## juci72 (2011 Június 25)

alamuszi


----------



## juci72 (2011 Június 25)

iszik


----------



## juci72 (2011 Június 25)

kicsi


----------



## juci72 (2011 Június 25)

ici


----------



## juci72 (2011 Június 25)

iskola


----------



## juci72 (2011 Június 25)

ajtó


----------



## juci72 (2011 Június 25)

mért nem jó


----------



## juci72 (2011 Június 25)

olló


----------



## juci72 (2011 Június 25)

órás


----------



## juci72 (2011 Június 25)

sáros


----------



## juci72 (2011 Június 25)

siet


----------



## juci72 (2011 Június 25)

teve


----------



## juci72 (2011 Június 25)

egér


----------



## kiskun (2011 Június 25)

Sziasztok


----------



## Zsupii (2011 Június 26)

**

Jó estét, kívánok gyors összeszedem a 20 hozzászólást  le is szedhetem azt amit szeretnék


----------



## Tübege (2011 Június 26)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


----------



## Tübege (2011 Június 26)

:d


tübege írta:


>


----------



## Tübege (2011 Június 26)

:55:


----------



## Tübege (2011 Június 26)




----------



## Tübege (2011 Június 26)

Tübege írta:


>


----------



## Tübege (2011 Június 26)

Tübege írta:


>


----------



## Tübege (2011 Június 26)

Tübege írta:


>


----------



## Tübege (2011 Június 26)

kiss


Tübege írta:


>


----------



## Tübege (2011 Június 26)

:..:


Tübege írta:


>


----------



## Tübege (2011 Június 26)

:0:


tübege írta:


> :..:


----------



## Tübege (2011 Június 26)

:ugras:


Tübege írta:


> :0:


----------



## Tübege (2011 Június 26)

:00:


tübege írta:


> :ugras:


----------



## Tübege (2011 Június 26)

:777:


tübege írta:


> :00:


----------



## Tübege (2011 Június 26)

:roll:


Tübege írta:


> :777:


----------



## Tübege (2011 Június 26)

:11:


tübege írta:


> :roll:


----------



## Tübege (2011 Június 26)

Tübege írta:


> :11:


----------



## Tübege (2011 Június 26)

:77:


tübege írta:


>


----------



## Tübege (2011 Június 26)

:d


tübege írta:


> :roll:


----------



## Tübege (2011 Június 26)

://:


Tübege írta:


> :d


----------



## Kriszta800508 (2011 Június 26)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Daniellamer (2011 Június 26)

Sziasztok!


----------



## ns67 (2011 Június 26)




----------



## ns67 (2011 Június 26)

8


----------



## ns67 (2011 Június 26)

9


----------



## ns67 (2011 Június 26)

10


----------



## ns67 (2011 Június 26)

11


----------



## ns67 (2011 Június 26)

12


----------



## ns67 (2011 Június 26)

13


----------



## ns67 (2011 Június 26)

14


----------



## ns67 (2011 Június 26)

15


----------



## dodi1969 (2011 Június 26)

Köszi


----------



## dodi1969 (2011 Június 26)

10


----------



## dodi1969 (2011 Június 26)

12


----------



## ns67 (2011 Június 26)

16


----------



## dodi1969 (2011 Június 26)

13


----------



## dodi1969 (2011 Június 26)

14


----------



## dodi1969 (2011 Június 26)

17


----------



## dodi1969 (2011 Június 26)

154


----------



## dodi1969 (2011 Június 26)

18


----------



## dodi1969 (2011 Június 26)

20


----------



## dodi1969 (2011 Június 26)

21


----------



## ns67 (2011 Június 26)

17


----------



## dodi1969 (2011 Június 26)

25


----------



## dodi1969 (2011 Június 26)

268


----------



## dodi1969 (2011 Június 26)

28


----------



## ns67 (2011 Június 26)

18


----------



## ns67 (2011 Június 26)

19


----------



## ns67 (2011 Június 26)

20


----------



## ns67 (2011 Június 26)

21


----------



## Magdi25 (2011 Június 26)

Megkezdem


----------



## Magdi25 (2011 Június 26)

2


----------



## Magdi25 (2011 Június 26)

3


----------



## Magdi25 (2011 Június 26)

4


----------



## Magdi25 (2011 Június 26)

5


----------



## Magdi25 (2011 Június 26)

Van ennek értelme?


----------



## Magdi25 (2011 Június 26)

7


----------



## Magdi25 (2011 Június 26)

?


----------



## Kankiii (2011 Június 26)

*:d*

üdv mindenki. valahogy kellene a 20 hozzászólás szóval,felsorolom az abc betűit vagy valami ilyesmi...:111:


----------



## Kankiii (2011 Június 26)

A


----------



## Kankiii (2011 Június 26)

B


----------



## Kankiii (2011 Június 26)

C


----------



## Kankiii (2011 Június 26)

D


----------



## Magdi25 (2011 Június 26)

:


----------



## Kankiii (2011 Június 26)

E


----------



## Kankiii (2011 Június 26)

F


----------



## Magdi25 (2011 Június 26)

10


----------



## Kankiii (2011 Június 26)

G xDD


----------



## Kankiii (2011 Június 26)

H


----------



## Magdi25 (2011 Június 26)

gy


----------



## Kankiii (2011 Június 26)

I


----------



## Kankiii (2011 Június 26)

J


----------



## Magdi25 (2011 Június 26)

J


----------



## Magdi25 (2011 Június 26)

13


----------



## Kankiii (2011 Június 26)

K


----------



## Magdi25 (2011 Június 26)

*14*


----------



## Kankiii (2011 Június 26)

M


----------



## Kankiii (2011 Június 26)

N


----------



## Magdi25 (2011 Június 26)

_15_


----------



## Magdi25 (2011 Június 26)

16


----------



## Magdi25 (2011 Június 26)

Még 4


----------



## Kankiii (2011 Június 26)

blablablablablablablabla....megavn a 15.


----------



## Kankiii (2011 Június 26)

17


----------



## Magdi25 (2011 Június 26)

io


----------



## Kankiii (2011 Június 26)

18


----------



## Kankiii (2011 Június 26)

19999999999


----------



## Kankiii (2011 Június 26)

és végre megvan a húúsz.


----------



## Magdi25 (2011 Június 26)

cio


----------



## Kankiii (2011 Június 26)

:dddd


----------



## Magdi25 (2011 Június 26)

ovációóóóóó


----------



## Magdi25 (2011 Június 26)

1234567890987654321


----------



## manozoli (2011 Június 26)

*köszönet!*

Köszönöm!


----------



## manozoli (2011 Június 26)

2


----------



## manozoli (2011 Június 26)

3


----------



## manozoli (2011 Június 26)

Remélem ezt lehet!


----------



## manozoli (2011 Június 26)

5


----------



## manozoli (2011 Június 26)

Amúgy üdv mindenkinek!


----------



## manozoli (2011 Június 26)

7


----------



## manozoli (2011 Június 26)

8


----------



## manozoli (2011 Június 26)

9


----------



## manozoli (2011 Június 26)

Lassan 10


----------



## manozoli (2011 Június 26)

11


----------



## manozoli (2011 Június 26)

12


----------



## manozoli (2011 Június 26)

Egyre izgatottabb vagyok


----------



## manozoli (2011 Június 26)

14


----------



## manozoli (2011 Június 26)

15


----------



## manozoli (2011 Június 26)

16 és még 4


----------



## manozoli (2011 Június 26)

még 3


----------



## manozoli (2011 Június 26)

jaj 2


----------



## manozoli (2011 Június 26)

na még 2


----------



## manozoli (2011 Június 26)

Ez az utolsó!


----------



## manozoli (2011 Június 26)

Köszönöm a lehetőséget!


----------



## manozoli (2011 Június 26)

Sziasztok!


----------



## manozoli (2011 Június 26)

[HIDE][/HIDE]


1valaky írta:


> szuper vagykiss


!


----------



## dlali (2011 Június 26)

Udv mindenkinek


----------



## dlali (2011 Június 26)

8


----------



## dlali (2011 Június 26)

meg kell 18 azt hiszem


----------



## dlali (2011 Június 26)

itt szep az ido


----------



## dlali (2011 Június 26)

csak kicsit be van borulva


----------



## dlali (2011 Június 26)

szoval lehet hogy esni fog


----------



## dlali (2011 Június 26)

20 masodpercig megnezem kesz e mar a kavem.


----------



## dlali (2011 Június 26)

meg nincs kesz


----------



## dlali (2011 Június 26)

most mar kesz van.


----------



## dlali (2011 Június 26)

de meg nagyon forro


----------



## dlali (2011 Június 26)

mar csak 5


----------



## dlali (2011 Június 26)

kavekavekave


----------



## dlali (2011 Június 26)

20 a vege fuss el vele


----------



## babo923 (2011 Június 26)

helló Ausztriából


----------



## babo923 (2011 Június 26)




----------



## babo923 (2011 Június 26)




----------



## babo923 (2011 Június 26)

aaaaaa


----------



## babo923 (2011 Június 26)

vvv


----------



## babo923 (2011 Június 26)

jj


----------



## babo923 (2011 Június 26)

12


----------



## babo923 (2011 Június 26)

oi


----------



## babo923 (2011 Június 26)

öö


----------



## babo923 (2011 Június 26)

bc


----------



## babo923 (2011 Június 26)

kh


----------



## babo923 (2011 Június 26)

vxc


----------



## babo923 (2011 Június 26)

sx


----------



## babo923 (2011 Június 26)

íííí


----------



## babo923 (2011 Június 26)

ö9987


----------



## babo923 (2011 Június 26)

bng


----------



## babo923 (2011 Június 26)

zgf


----------



## babo923 (2011 Június 26)

5eu


----------



## babo923 (2011 Június 26)

liu


----------



## babo923 (2011 Június 26)

vdr


----------



## Richie187 (2011 Június 26)

Köszi


----------



## Richie187 (2011 Június 26)

Köszi, hasznos info volt.


----------



## Richie187 (2011 Június 26)

Maszk


----------



## Richie187 (2011 Június 26)

Ace Ventura 1


----------



## Richie187 (2011 Június 26)

Ace Ventura 2


----------



## Richie187 (2011 Június 26)

Itt vagyok én is


----------



## Richie187 (2011 Június 26)

Wedding crashers


----------



## Richie187 (2011 Június 26)

Wedding crashers


----------



## Richie187 (2011 Június 26)

Eurotrip


----------



## Olvasónap (2011 Június 26)

**

20 komi


----------



## Richie187 (2011 Június 26)

Beverly Hills-i zsaru 1


----------



## Richie187 (2011 Június 26)

Old school


----------



## Richie187 (2011 Június 26)

csupasz pisztoly


----------



## Olvasónap (2011 Június 26)

sziasztok


----------



## Richie187 (2011 Június 26)

nagy durranás


----------



## Olvasónap (2011 Június 26)

20 komi


----------



## Richie187 (2011 Június 26)

shrek


----------



## Richie187 (2011 Június 26)

shrek


----------



## Olvasónap (2011 Június 26)

....


----------



## Richie187 (2011 Június 26)

családi vakáció


----------



## Richie187 (2011 Június 26)

gyalog galopp


----------



## Richie187 (2011 Június 26)

The Blues Brothers


----------



## Richie187 (2011 Június 26)

vizesnyolcas


----------



## Richie187 (2011 Június 26)

airplane


----------



## Richie187 (2011 Június 26)

amerikai pite 1


----------



## Zsebi_baba (2011 Június 26)

sziasztok


----------



## Zsebi_baba (2011 Június 26)

új


----------



## Zsebi_baba (2011 Június 26)




----------



## Olvasónap (2011 Június 26)

még sok kell a 20 komihoz....


----------



## Zsebi_baba (2011 Június 26)

szia


----------



## Zsebi_baba (2011 Június 26)

:d


----------



## Olvasónap (2011 Június 26)

20 komi ...


----------



## Olvasónap (2011 Június 26)

szia


----------



## Olvasónap (2011 Június 26)

...


----------



## Zsebi_baba (2011 Június 26)

)))))))


----------



## Olvasónap (2011 Június 26)

már nem is számolom rem összejön


----------



## Zsebi_baba (2011 Június 26)

én


----------



## Zsebi_baba (2011 Június 26)

is


----------



## Zsebi_baba (2011 Június 26)

a 20


----------



## Zsebi_baba (2011 Június 26)

üzi


----------



## Zsebi_baba (2011 Június 26)

megszerzésére


----------



## Zsebi_baba (2011 Június 26)

gyúrok


----------



## Zsebi_baba (2011 Június 26)

mit


----------



## zoda (2011 Június 26)

remélem ma még összejön a 20. is


----------



## Zsebi_baba (2011 Június 26)

írjak


----------



## Zsebi_baba (2011 Június 26)

még


----------



## Zsebi_baba (2011 Június 26)

már


----------



## Zsebi_baba (2011 Június 26)

csak


----------



## Zsebi_baba (2011 Június 26)

3


----------



## Zsebi_baba (2011 Június 26)

hiányzik


----------



## Zsebi_baba (2011 Június 26)

a 20-hoz!)


----------



## Zsebi_baba (2011 Június 26)

Kész! ))


----------



## Zsebi_baba (2011 Június 26)

Akkor miért nem tudok még mindíg letölteni????


----------



## petrusz79 (2011 Június 26)

*próba*

Biztos jó rendszer ez hogy értelmetlen beszólásokkal kell jogosultságot szerezni?


----------



## petrusz79 (2011 Június 26)

Csak fárasztjuk a rendszerkapacitást...


----------



## petrusz79 (2011 Június 26)

De isten ments hogy a rendszert szidjam...


----------



## petrusz79 (2011 Június 26)

De ez elég butaságnak túnik


----------



## hger92 (2011 Június 26)

Az biztos, hogy a 16924 oldal elég sok adatot tartalmaz.


----------



## hger92 (2011 Június 26)

De nem hülyeség az, hogy 20 hozzászólás meg két nap.


----------



## hger92 (2011 Június 26)

Nyilván az is kellően terheli a rendszert, hogy temérdek olyan ember regisztrál, aki valójában egyáltalán nem érdekelt a fórumon.


----------



## hger92 (2011 Június 26)

És különben is, ha elkezdesz beszélni, itt-ott, biztos, hogy a 20 hozzászólás két nap alatt összejön.


----------



## hger92 (2011 Június 26)

Feltételezve persze azt, hogy az ember fiának, avagy leányának van legalább egy fél órácskája felnézni ide és nyugtázni az újdonságokat.


----------



## hger92 (2011 Június 26)

Kíváncsi vagyok, hogy egy hozzászólásnál mennyi adatot is tárol le a szerver?


----------



## hger92 (2011 Június 26)

A bal oldali kis felület adatait nyilván a profil tárolja.


----------



## hger92 (2011 Június 26)

Viszont a dátum, idő, az üzenet küldője, a formázott szöveg, na meg az azonosító kulcs az mind lementődik az üzenettel.


----------



## hger92 (2011 Június 26)

Ami azt illeti, ez nem is olyan nagy helyigényű adathalmaz.


----------



## hger92 (2011 Június 26)

Ám ha számításba vesszük, hogy ez hánnyal kell felszorozni...


----------



## Dodi17 (2011 Június 26)

Sziasztok üdvözlet Budapestről!


----------



## zsuzsmo85 (2011 Június 26)

Elég érdekes ez a 20 hozzászólás kritérium... Hmm... Viszont az nem elvárás, hogy értelmes is legyen... Hát akkor nosza!


----------



## zsuzsmo85 (2011 Június 26)

Üdv. egy alföldi nagyközségből!


----------



## Dodi17 (2011 Június 26)

Igen én is pont most próbálom összeszedni a 20 hozzászólást, bár kicsit furcsának érzem ezt a kritériumot.


----------



## zsuzsmo85 (2011 Június 26)

Még 18 hozzászólást kell "generálnom"...


----------



## Dodi17 (2011 Június 26)

Vagyis inkább azt, hogy létre van hozva egy ilyen fórum, hogy könnyen össze lehessen szedni ezt a 20 hozzászólást.


----------



## Dodi17 (2011 Június 26)

Félre ne értsetek, nekem ez a fórum nagyon is furcsa, csak nem értem evvel mit akarnak elérni...


----------



## zsuzsmo85 (2011 Június 26)

Á! Szóval itt még kommunikálhatunk is egymással közben... Sziasztok!


----------



## Dodi17 (2011 Június 26)

De megpróbálom kitalálni, mi a célja ennek!


----------



## zsuzsmo85 (2011 Június 26)

Vagyis bocs, szia! Most látom, hogy ketten vagyunk...


----------



## Dodi17 (2011 Június 26)

Igen, még kommunikálhatunk is, lehet pont ez a cél, hogy közben összeismerkedjünk, vagy legalább szóba elegyedjünk a másikkal.


----------



## Dodi17 (2011 Június 26)

Szia neked is!
Azt hogy ketten vagyunk csak az üzenetekből látod, vagy van erre egy külön kis ablak talán?


----------



## zsuzsmo85 (2011 Június 26)

Így elsőre az jut eszembe, hogy valószínűleg kicsit be kell "olajozni" a fórumhasználatot és ezért ez a kritérium... Ha nem ez, akkor lövésem sincs.


----------



## zsuzsmo85 (2011 Június 26)

Nem, csak abból következtettem erre, hogy a kettőnk neve van itt jelenleg...


----------



## Dodi17 (2011 Június 26)

Hmmm, lehet, de avval, hogy mi most 20 kommenttel "beolajozzuk" szerinted mi történik?  Fel tudnak mutatni egy kis oldal aktivitást?


----------



## zsuzsmo85 (2011 Június 26)

Mondasz valamit... Bár tényleg elég furcsa módját választották az ismerkedésnek. Eszembe nem jutna.


----------



## Dodi17 (2011 Június 26)

Értem.
Így legalább nem csak magunkban beszélgetünk!


----------



## zsuzsmo85 (2011 Június 26)

Így van. Elég sok cucc van itt meg, ami máshol nincs. Szerintem nagyon sokan tévednek ide naponta pont ezért, aztán kénytelenek túlesni ezen a "ceremónián", ha nagyon kell nekik az adott dolog. 
Lehet, hogy a webmesterek pénzt kapnak a fórumaktivitás fejében?


----------



## Dodi17 (2011 Június 26)

Hát megmondom őszintén nekem sem, de egyszer ezt is el kell kezdeni.


----------



## zsuzsmo85 (2011 Június 26)

Én pl. midi fájlokat akarok letölteni. Meg láttam, hogy vannak fent programok nyári táborokhoz, azt is elcsenném.


----------



## zsuzsmo85 (2011 Június 26)

Te mi járatban?


----------



## zsuzsmo85 (2011 Június 26)

Hú.. Hol is tartok?


----------



## Dodi17 (2011 Június 26)

Háá!
Tényleg, lehet az anyagiak a megoldás kulcsa.


----------



## zsuzsmo85 (2011 Június 26)

Már csak 10... vagy 9?


----------



## Dodi17 (2011 Június 26)

Hát én csak könyveket szeretnék letölteni. :$ Saját önző célból, hogy ne kelljen könyvesboltba menni.


----------



## zsuzsmo85 (2011 Június 26)

8...


----------



## Dodi17 (2011 Június 26)

Ha jól látom neked még 7. 
Nekem meg e nélkül szintén 7.


----------



## Dodi17 (2011 Június 26)

És milyen nyári táborokhoz keresel programokat?


----------



## zsuzsmo85 (2011 Június 26)

Azt hol lehet? Igazából egyáltalán nem vagyok itt járatos. Van itt esetleg egy külön letöltő "bank"?


----------



## Dodi17 (2011 Június 26)

Milyenek azok a midi fájlok? :$


----------



## Dodi17 (2011 Június 26)

Hát én beírtam google-be az adott könyvcímét és kidobta azt az oldalát a honlapnak ahonnan letölthetem.


----------



## zsuzsmo85 (2011 Június 26)

Egy általános iskolai tábort szervezek és ahhoz kellenének jó ötletek... Aztán itt ráleltem egy konkrét programra, aztán jött az üzenet... min. 20 hozzászólás...


----------



## Dodi17 (2011 Június 26)

Mondjuk az vicces, hogy ha minden igaz én már majdnem két éve regisztráltam, csak a 20 hozzászólás mindig elreménytelenített...


----------



## zsuzsmo85 (2011 Június 26)

Ja értem.... Azt hittem ezen az oldalon még külön könyvletöltés is van...


----------



## Dodi17 (2011 Június 26)

Jól hangzik, de ilyen hosszú nagy komplex programokat keresel akkor?


----------



## Quincey (2011 Június 26)

próbálok összegyüjteni 20 üzit


----------



## Quincey (2011 Június 26)

már csak 19


----------



## Dodi17 (2011 Június 26)

Én középiskolás gólyatábort szerveztem, nem is tudtam, hogy ezen az oldalon is találhattam volna program ötlet segítséget hozzá!


----------



## Quincey (2011 Június 26)

17


----------



## Quincey (2011 Június 26)

15


----------



## zsuzsmo85 (2011 Június 26)

Na most hová tévedtem...


----------



## Quincey (2011 Június 26)

18


----------



## Dodi17 (2011 Június 26)

huhuhu ez a 20. (!!!) üzenetem, mehetek letölteni?


----------



## zsuzsmo85 (2011 Június 26)

Bocsi, csak közben valamit problémázott a gép... Én is regisztráltam már tavaly, csak ez a 20 hozzászólás engem is elűzött.


----------



## Dodi17 (2011 Június 26)

Biztos, ami biztos elküldöm ezt a 21. is! 
Hajrá minden 20 hozzászólás gyűjtőnek!


----------



## Quincey (2011 Június 26)

bocsi, 16


----------



## zsuzsmo85 (2011 Június 26)

Mennyi még?


----------



## Quincey (2011 Június 26)

14, ha jól számoltam


----------



## zsuzsmo85 (2011 Június 26)

Jó letöltögetést!


----------



## Quincey (2011 Június 26)

te is gyüjtögetsz?


----------



## zsuzsmo85 (2011 Június 26)

Sha-la-la-la-la......


----------



## Quincey (2011 Június 26)

12


----------



## Quincey (2011 Június 26)

11
)))


----------



## zsuzsmo85 (2011 Június 26)

:444::444:


----------



## Quincey (2011 Június 26)

10......


----------



## Quincey (2011 Június 26)

9


----------



## Quincey (2011 Június 26)

8


----------



## Quincey (2011 Június 26)

7


----------



## Quincey (2011 Június 26)

hat


----------



## Quincey (2011 Június 26)

öt


----------



## Quincey (2011 Június 26)

négy ........


----------



## Quincey (2011 Június 26)

háááááárommm


----------



## Quincey (2011 Június 26)

kettttttőőőőő


----------



## zsuzsmo85 (2011 Június 26)

Hát ezt nem értem... Szerintem megvan a 20 hozzászólás és nem enged letölteni még mindig...


----------



## Quincey (2011 Június 26)

és az utolsó


----------



## zsuzsmo85 (2011 Június 26)

Miért? Miért?


----------



## Quincey (2011 Június 26)

zsuzsmo
várni kell még két napot


----------



## zsuzsmo85 (2011 Június 26)

ésdkhndfhcwfnmhwo


----------



## Quincey (2011 Június 26)

én úgy értelmeztem,hogy 20 üzi és 48 óra


----------



## zsuzsmo85 (2011 Június 26)

Igen? Nem azt írja ki, hogy két napos regisztráció VAGY 20 hozzászólás? Egyébként én már bőven több, mint 2 napja regisztrálva vagyok...


----------



## Quincey (2011 Június 26)

23
na ennyi talán elég lesz


----------



## feketekun (2011 Június 26)

*köszönöm vagyok én is*



Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


Énis vagyok ezekszerint


----------



## Quincey (2011 Június 26)

akkor nem tudom, de én minden esetre megpróbálom két nap múlva. addig is sok sikert neked
üdv


----------



## zsuzsmo85 (2011 Június 26)

20 hozzászólás és legalább 2 napos reg. Én már lassan egy éve regisztrálva vagyok...


----------



## zsuzsmo85 (2011 Június 26)

Köszi! Neked is!


----------



## feketekun (2011 Június 26)

és tulajdonképen mi is a probléma?


----------



## zsuzsmo85 (2011 Június 26)

Na erről ennyit... Nem enged letölteni... :-(


----------



## Dodi17 (2011 Június 26)

Nekem se engedi, azt írja ki vagy nem vagyok még 2 napja regisztrálva, vagy nincs legalább 20 hozzászólásom, pedig mindkettőt teljesítettem...


----------



## feketekun (2011 Június 26)

*????*



zsuzsmo85 írta:


> Köszi! Neked is!



Akkor nekem is illik meg köszönni nem?


----------



## zsuzsmo85 (2011 Június 26)

Szia!
Csak annyi, hogy elvileg már tudnom kellene letölteni, mert több, mint 30 hozzászólást produkáltam. Ennek ellenére még mindig ugyanazt az üzenetet kapom...


----------



## feketekun (2011 Június 26)

*nekem meg*



Dodi17 írta:


> Nekem se engedi, azt írja ki vagy nem vagyok még 2 napja regisztrálva, vagy nincs legalább 20 hozzászólásom, pedig mindkettőt teljesítettem...


én meg igyekszem ahogy tudok,de én soknak találom a 20-at.


----------



## zsuzsmo85 (2011 Június 26)

Hát ez igazán remek...


----------



## zsuzsmo85 (2011 Június 26)

Valami fejlemény?


----------



## feketekun (2011 Június 26)

Én is vagyok


----------



## Dodi17 (2011 Június 26)

Kiléptem újra beléptem és semmi :S


----------



## Dodi17 (2011 Június 26)

Lehet, hogy a 20 hozzászólás UTÁN el kell telnie még 2 napnak?


----------



## Tundeagnes (2011 Június 26)

Üdvözlök mindenkit!


----------



## Tundeagnes (2011 Június 26)

Nagyon tetszik ez a honlap.


----------



## Tundeagnes (2011 Június 26)

sok érdekeset olvastam már itt


----------



## Tundeagnes (2011 Június 26)

de remélem hogy meglesz valahogy a 20 hozzászólás és akkor több mindent megnyithatok


----------



## Tundeagnes (2011 Június 26)

már fele megvan


----------



## Dodi17 (2011 Június 26)

SIkerült!!!! Épp ezekben a pillanatokban töltöttem le, amit akartam!


----------



## Tundeagnes (2011 Június 26)

nekem már lejárt a 2 nap és már 20 hozzászolást is írtam


----------



## s.n.zsuzsi (2011 Június 26)

sziasztok! nézzetek meg youtube-on: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q1Ejx6hfzoA


----------



## Tundeagnes (2011 Június 26)

de nem fogadta el az egészet


----------



## s.n.zsuzsi (2011 Június 26)

lehet h csak holnap fogsz tudni ???


----------



## Tundeagnes (2011 Június 26)

en is kerestem valamit, amit innen le tudnék tölteni


----------



## Tundeagnes (2011 Június 26)

meg kell 6


----------



## Tundeagnes (2011 Június 26)

meg 5


----------



## Tundeagnes (2011 Június 26)

bocsi de már nem tudom mit írjak


----------



## s.n.zsuzsi (2011 Június 26)

de jó neked!


----------



## s.n.zsuzsi (2011 Június 26)

nekem még 17 kell :d


----------



## Tundeagnes (2011 Június 26)

már jó lenne, ha meglenne


----------



## Tundeagnes (2011 Június 26)

köszi


----------



## Tundeagnes (2011 Június 26)

Neked is meglesz


----------



## Tundeagnes (2011 Június 26)

Remélem így elfogadja


----------



## Scorce (2011 Június 26)

Sziasztok!

Nekem ez az első hozzászólásom. Még kell 19.


----------



## Scorce (2011 Június 26)

Vannak jó dolgok itt azokat akarom letölteni, de kell még hozzá 2 nap és 18 hozzászólás.


----------



## Scorce (2011 Június 26)

Van itt esetleg olyan aki szereti a számítógépes játékokat?


----------



## s.n.zsuzsi (2011 Június 26)

ezeket szeretném leszedni:


----------



## s.n.zsuzsi (2011 Június 26)

* Egy álom már csak Manderley - Szinetár Dóra, kórus*


----------



## s.n.zsuzsi (2011 Június 26)

*A palackba zárt idő - Szinetár Dóra*


----------



## s.n.zsuzsi (2011 Június 26)

*Az új Mrs de Winter - Polyák Lilla, Földes Tamás, Marik Péter, Oláh Tibor, kórus*


----------



## s.n.zsuzsi (2011 Június 26)

*Mégis él tovább - Polyák Lilla*


----------



## s.n.zsuzsi (2011 Június 26)

*Mi lehet vele...?! - Füredi Nikolett*


----------



## Scorce (2011 Június 26)

Kincs, ami nincs - Bud Spencer, Terrence Hill


----------



## Scorce (2011 Június 26)

Hoppá rossz helyre írtam.


----------



## s.n.zsuzsi (2011 Június 26)

*Mi lehet vele...?! - Füredi Nikolett*


----------



## s.n.zsuzsi (2011 Június 26)

*Nincs már... - Pirgel Dávid, Szinetár Dóra*


----------



## s.n.zsuzsi (2011 Június 26)

*Nincs már... - Pirgel Dávid, Szinetár Dóra*


----------



## s.n.zsuzsi (2011 Június 26)

*Szívjóság, tiszta érzés - Földes Tamás*


----------



## Scorce (2011 Június 26)

Hoppá rossz témába írtam


----------



## s.n.zsuzsi (2011 Június 26)

*I’m an American Woman - Szulák Andrea*


----------



## s.n.zsuzsi (2011 Június 26)

*Rebecca - Polyák Lilla, Szinetár Dóra, kórus*


----------



## s.n.zsuzsi (2011 Június 26)

*Úgy kísért e jégmosoly - Bereczki Zoltán*


----------



## s.n.zsuzsi (2011 Június 26)

*Bajban sosem gyenge a nő - Füredi Nikolett, Szinetár Dóra
*


----------



## s.n.zsuzsi (2011 Június 26)

*Mrs. de Winter itt áll! - Polyák Lilla, Szinetár Dóra*


----------



## s.n.zsuzsi (2011 Június 26)

*Nem szól szám... - Mészáros Árpád Zsolt
*


----------



## s.n.zsuzsi (2011 Június 26)

És ezzel meg is van a 20 komment


----------



## egr (2011 Június 26)

1


----------



## Hkriszi78 (2011 Június 26)

Jó estét mindenkinek!


----------



## Hkriszi78 (2011 Június 26)

Már írtam 3-4 üzenetet, de most mégis csak egyet jelez a gép! Ki érti ezt?


----------



## Hkriszi78 (2011 Június 26)

Egy napon kell a húsz üzenetet megszerezni?


----------



## Hkriszi78 (2011 Június 26)

Valaki segítsen légysziiiiiiiiiii!!!!!!


----------



## egr1 (2011 Június 26)

1


----------



## egr1 (2011 Június 26)

2


----------



## egr1 (2011 Június 26)

3


----------



## egr1 (2011 Június 26)

4


----------



## Hkriszi78 (2011 Június 26)

Megköszönném!


----------



## egr1 (2011 Június 26)

5


----------



## egr1 (2011 Június 26)

6


----------



## egr1 (2011 Június 26)

7


----------



## egr1 (2011 Június 26)

8


----------



## egr1 (2011 Június 26)

9


----------



## egr1 (2011 Június 26)

10


----------



## egr1 (2011 Június 26)

11


----------



## egr1 (2011 Június 26)

12


----------



## egr1 (2011 Június 26)

13


----------



## egr1 (2011 Június 26)

14


----------



## egr1 (2011 Június 26)

15


----------



## egr1 (2011 Június 26)

16


----------



## egr1 (2011 Június 26)

17


----------



## egr1 (2011 Június 26)

18


----------



## egr1 (2011 Június 26)

19


----------



## egr1 (2011 Június 26)

20


----------



## egr1 (2011 Június 26)

21


----------



## egr1 (2011 Június 26)

22


----------



## egr1 (2011 Június 26)

23


----------



## Scorce (2011 Június 26)

Sok vicces dolog van ezen az oldalon: ize.hu


----------



## egr1 (2011 Június 26)

ho


----------



## péliildikó (2011 Június 26)

*musical*

A Rebeccat néztem az Operett Színházban. Fantasztikus előadás volt. Kiválóak a színészek, énekesek. Nagyon jól eltalálta a rendező a karaktereket is. A történet annyira megfogott, hogy azonnal kivettem a könyvtárból a regényt (A Manderley ház asszonya) és már olvasom is. Nézzétek meg!


----------



## csakegyzöldalma (2011 Június 26)

1


----------



## csakegyzöldalma (2011 Június 26)

2


----------



## csakegyzöldalma (2011 Június 26)

3


----------



## csakegyzöldalma (2011 Június 26)

4


----------



## csakegyzöldalma (2011 Június 26)

5


----------



## csakegyzöldalma (2011 Június 26)

6


----------



## csakegyzöldalma (2011 Június 26)

7


----------



## csakegyzöldalma (2011 Június 26)

8


----------



## csakegyzöldalma (2011 Június 26)

9


----------



## csakegyzöldalma (2011 Június 26)

10


----------



## csakegyzöldalma (2011 Június 26)

11


----------



## péliildikó (2011 Június 26)

*Bárka*

A Bárka színházba vittem a tanítványaimat a Párkák előadásra.
Végre egy látványos rendezés, modern gyermekopera, amiben megtalálhatók-hallhatók a népzenei elemek, a klasszikus operaária, a jazz. Ezzel a színes történettel, remek zenével és az előadás előtti drámapedagógiai foglalkozással újra felkelthető a gyerekek figyelme, érdeklődése a zenés színházak iránt.


----------



## csakegyzöldalma (2011 Június 26)

12


----------



## csakegyzöldalma (2011 Június 26)

13


----------



## csakegyzöldalma (2011 Június 26)

14


----------



## csakegyzöldalma (2011 Június 26)

15


----------



## Sabius (2011 Június 26)

Üdv, mindenkinek!


----------



## péliildikó (2011 Június 26)

*Jézus*

A Szolnoki Szigligeti Színház az évad végén mutatta be a Jézus Krisztus szupersztár C musicalt. Nagyon jó rendezés volt, látványos kosztümök, díszletek. Nagyon ismerem a művet, mert a diákjaimnak tanítom. Talán ezért is néztem kritikus szemmel ( háromszor is). Remélem sokan eljutnak még az előadásra, mert megéri! Az egyik szereposztásban Bot Gábor énekelte Jézust. Számomra ő jelenítette meg a töprengő, önmarcangoló Jézust, aki mégis vállalja az önfeláldozást. Csendben sírtam a sorok között a meghatódottságtól - de nem én voltam az egyetlen. Azt hiszem ezt hívják katarzisnak.


----------



## csakegyzöldalma (2011 Június 26)

16


----------



## Sabius (2011 Június 26)

Jó ez a dolog


----------



## csakegyzöldalma (2011 Június 26)

17


----------



## csakegyzöldalma (2011 Június 26)

18


----------



## csakegyzöldalma (2011 Június 26)

19


----------



## csakegyzöldalma (2011 Június 26)

-20- ojjeeeee végre megvan


----------



## Sabius (2011 Június 26)

Szép az idő


----------



## péliildikó (2011 Június 26)

*Rómeó*

Jövő héten megyünk a barátaimmal megnézni a musicalt. Eddig csak jókat hallottam és olvastam róla a fórumokon. Kíváncsian várom az előadást.


----------



## Asmi-baby (2011 Június 26)

13 haladok... lassan, de biztosan


----------



## Zsuzsa123 (2011 Június 26)

dd


----------



## Zsuzsa123 (2011 Június 26)

2


----------



## Zsuzsa123 (2011 Június 26)

3


----------



## Zsuzsa123 (2011 Június 26)

4


----------



## Zsuzsa123 (2011 Június 26)

55555


----------



## Zsuzsa123 (2011 Június 26)

6 percenként 3


----------



## Zsuzsa123 (2011 Június 26)

7 20 : 3


----------



## Zsuzsa123 (2011 Június 26)

8 mindig gyorsabb vagyok


----------



## Zsuzsa123 (2011 Június 26)

9


----------



## Zsuzsa123 (2011 Június 26)

10


----------



## Zsuzsa123 (2011 Június 26)

11


----------



## Zsuzsa123 (2011 Június 26)

12


----------



## Zsuzsa123 (2011 Június 26)

13


----------



## Zsuzsa123 (2011 Június 26)

14


----------



## Zsuzsa123 (2011 Június 26)

15


----------



## Zsuzsa123 (2011 Június 26)

16


----------



## péliildikó (2011 Június 26)

*Bmv*

A mai ebéd: BMV ( Bele Minden Vacak) rakottas 
Tehát: A szomszédból kapott tök, sült krumpli maradék tegnapról, darált husi pörköltösen, főtt tojás, tejföl és mindez megszórva friss, apróra vágott kaporral. Rétegezve, összesütve mennyei volt.


----------



## Zsuzsa123 (2011 Június 26)

17


----------



## Zsuzsa123 (2011 Június 26)

18


----------



## Zsuzsa123 (2011 Június 26)

19


----------



## Zsuzsa123 (2011 Június 26)

20


----------



## hger92 (2011 Június 26)

1


----------



## hger92 (2011 Június 26)

2


----------



## hger92 (2011 Június 26)

4


----------



## hger92 (2011 Június 26)

8


----------



## hger92 (2011 Június 26)

16


----------



## hger92 (2011 Június 26)

32


----------



## péliildikó (2011 Június 26)

*levendulazsák*

Kitört a vakáció és virágzik a levendula!
Hódolok a keresztszemessel készített és friss levendulával megtöltött zsákocskák készítésének. Barátaim is nagy örömmel fogadják. Azt hiszem nincs is kedvesebb ajándék a saját készítésű dolgoknál.


----------



## hger92 (2011 Június 26)

64


----------



## hger92 (2011 Június 26)

128


----------



## hger92 (2011 Június 26)

256


----------



## hger92 (2011 Június 26)

512


----------



## hger92 (2011 Június 26)

1024


----------



## péliildikó (2011 Június 26)

*várakozás*

Már írtam sok-sok gondolatot, de annyira kíváncsi vagyok egy cikkre, hogy én is kénytelen vagyok a gyors üzikre.


----------



## péliildikó (2011 Június 26)

*színdarab*

Szeretnék a sulinkban egy színjátszó csoportot, ahhoz kellene a darab!


----------



## péliildikó (2011 Június 26)

*zene*

A zene az kell! Már válogattam is a you tube-on.


----------



## péliildikó (2011 Június 26)

*számok*

Jajaj, tán nincs valami baj a számolással??


----------



## péliildikó (2011 Június 26)

*kíváncsiság*

Már alig várom, hogy megtudjam a történet végét!


----------



## péliildikó (2011 Június 26)

*szereposztás*

Remélem a gyerekeknek is tetszik és nem lesz gond a karakterek kiválasztásával!


----------



## péliildikó (2011 Június 26)

*tánc*

Jó lenne minél több gyereket beszervezni. Remélem tudok beleilleszteni valami jó kis koreográfiát. Akinek nem jut szöveg, majd táncizik.


----------



## péliildikó (2011 Június 26)

*krimi*

Tudjátok ez olyan, mint amikor lefogod a kezed egy krimi olvasásakor, hogy ne lapozz a végére!!! De ahhoz önfegyelem kell, nem 20 fórum!!!!


----------



## péliildikó (2011 Június 26)

*azért sem*

Azért sem hagyom holnapra! Nekem még ma éjjel kell!!


----------



## péliildikó (2011 Június 26)

*Istenem*

Istenem! Add, hogy végre hozzájussak a szöveghez!!!


----------



## péliildikó (2011 Június 26)

*mégsem*

Sajna nem kaptam meg a szöveget. Újra próbálkozom.


----------



## zstee (2011 Június 26)

2048


----------



## zstee (2011 Június 26)

4096


----------



## zstee (2011 Június 26)

8192


----------



## zstee (2011 Június 26)

16384


----------



## zstee (2011 Június 26)

32768


----------



## zstee (2011 Június 26)

65536


----------



## zstee (2011 Június 26)

131072


----------



## zstee (2011 Június 26)

262144


----------



## zstee (2011 Június 26)

524288


----------



## zstee (2011 Június 26)

1048576


----------



## AnnaErika (2011 Június 26)

Köszi


----------



## zstee (2011 Június 26)

2097152


----------



## zstee (2011 Június 26)

4194304


----------



## zstee (2011 Június 26)

this


----------



## zstee (2011 Június 26)

is so boring


----------



## zstee (2011 Június 26)

20 post of boredom


----------



## AnnaErika (2011 Június 26)

Abc


----------



## AnnaErika (2011 Június 26)

123


----------



## AnnaErika (2011 Június 26)

1236


----------



## AnnaErika (2011 Június 26)

456


----------



## zstee (2011 Június 26)

somewhere


----------



## zstee (2011 Június 26)

over the rainbow


----------



## AnnaErika (2011 Június 26)

:11:789


----------



## zstee (2011 Június 26)

Way up high


----------



## zstee (2011 Június 26)

And the dreams that you dreamed of


----------



## zstee (2011 Június 26)

Once in a lullaby ii ii iii


finally.


----------



## zstee (2011 Június 26)

oh for..


----------



## TotReka (2011 Június 26)

Üdv Szerencsről!


----------



## TotReka (2011 Június 26)

1253


----------



## TotReka (2011 Június 26)

2568


----------



## TotReka (2011 Június 27)

6523


----------



## TotReka (2011 Június 27)

8975


----------



## TotReka (2011 Június 27)

1086


----------



## TotReka (2011 Június 27)

8796


----------



## TotReka (2011 Június 27)

1088


----------



## TotReka (2011 Június 27)

9876


----------



## TotReka (2011 Június 27)

Még 10...


----------



## TotReka (2011 Június 27)

8765


----------



## TotReka (2011 Június 27)

7654


----------



## TotReka (2011 Június 27)

6543


----------



## TotReka (2011 Június 27)

5432


----------



## TotReka (2011 Június 27)

4321


----------



## TotReka (2011 Június 27)

3210


----------



## TotReka (2011 Június 27)

2100


----------



## TotReka (2011 Június 27)

1000


----------



## TotReka (2011 Június 27)

999


----------



## TotReka (2011 Június 27)

987


----------



## TotReka (2011 Június 27)

Végre...


----------



## TotReka (2011 Június 27)




----------



## kokkojambo (2011 Június 27)

*ok*



Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


.


----------



## kokkojambo (2011 Június 27)

ok


----------



## kokkojambo (2011 Június 27)

durcy írta:


> nagyon segitö kész vagy de ilyen egy jó moderator.kiss


15


----------



## kokkojambo (2011 Június 27)

1valaky írta:


> szuper vagykiss


1


----------



## kokkojambo (2011 Június 27)

123


----------



## kokkojambo (2011 Június 27)

kokkojambo


----------



## kokkojambo (2011 Június 27)

12345


----------



## kokkojambo (2011 Június 27)

köszi


----------



## kokkojambo (2011 Június 27)

szombathely


----------



## kokkojambo (2011 Június 27)

Vas Megye


----------



## kokkojambo (2011 Június 27)

Magyarország


----------



## kokkojambo (2011 Június 27)

1234567


----------



## kokkojambo (2011 Június 27)

hali


----------



## kokkojambo (2011 Június 27)

hi


----------



## kokkojambo (2011 Június 27)

12345678


----------



## kokkojambo (2011 Június 27)

üdv


----------



## kokkojambo (2011 Június 27)

wwertz


----------



## kokkojambo (2011 Június 27)

szia


----------



## kokkojambo (2011 Június 27)

mizu?


----------



## kokkojambo (2011 Június 27)

*20*

köszönöm


----------



## gyorfi borbala (2011 Június 27)

ok


----------



## gyorfi borbala (2011 Június 27)

csak muszajbol irok


----------



## gyorfi borbala (2011 Június 27)

ossze kell szednem


----------



## gyorfi borbala (2011 Június 27)

20 hozzaszolast


----------



## gyorfi borbala (2011 Június 27)

remelem nem haragszik meg senki


----------



## gyorfi borbala (2011 Június 27)

II-es fokozatira keszulok


----------



## gyorfi borbala (2011 Június 27)

vajon ez hanyadik?


----------



## gyorfi borbala (2011 Június 27)

ok


----------



## gyorfi borbala (2011 Június 27)

sajnos meg kell irnom


----------



## gyorfi borbala (2011 Június 27)

remelem okosabbakkal is fogom szorakoztatni a tarsasagot


----------



## gyorfi borbala (2011 Június 27)

ha valakinek van anyaga a II-es fokozatihoz jo lenne ha tenne fel


----------



## gyorfi borbala (2011 Június 27)

en most szedegetek, meg nem tanultam semmit


----------



## gyorfi borbala (2011 Június 27)

kozben allamvizsgazok is


----------



## gyorfi borbala (2011 Június 27)

kisse osszejottek a dolgok


----------



## gyorfi borbala (2011 Június 27)

irogatok


----------



## gyorfi borbala (2011 Június 27)

na mar van 16


----------



## gyorfi borbala (2011 Június 27)

jaj jaj


----------



## gyorfi borbala (2011 Június 27)

19-dik lesz


----------



## gyorfi borbala (2011 Június 27)

20!!!!!!!


----------



## tónika36 (2011 Június 27)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


oksa köszike


----------



## tónika36 (2011 Június 27)

sziasztok hol és hogy tudom össze szedni a 20 hozzá szolást köszi


----------



## tónika36 (2011 Június 27)

nincs mit


----------



## gyorfi borbala (2011 Június 27)

1


----------



## ffgoor (2011 Június 27)

2


----------



## ffgoor (2011 Június 27)

3


----------



## ffgoor (2011 Június 27)

4


----------



## ffgoor (2011 Június 27)

5


----------



## vigzozo (2011 Június 27)

1


----------



## ffgoor (2011 Június 27)

6


----------



## vigzozo (2011 Június 27)

2


----------



## ffgoor (2011 Június 27)

7


----------



## ffgoor (2011 Június 27)

8


----------



## ffgoor (2011 Június 27)

9


----------



## ffgoor (2011 Június 27)

10


----------



## ffgoor (2011 Június 27)

11


----------



## ffgoor (2011 Június 27)

12


----------



## ffgoor (2011 Június 27)

13


----------



## ffgoor (2011 Június 27)

14


----------



## ffgoor (2011 Június 27)

15


----------



## ffgoor (2011 Június 27)

16


----------



## ffgoor (2011 Június 27)

17


----------



## Fruzsinencia (2011 Június 27)

Üdv mindenkinek


----------



## Fruzsinencia (2011 Június 27)

Most ha ide még beírok 18x akkor az érvényes lesz, akár ha csak egy szót írok be?


----------



## Fruzsinencia (2011 Június 27)

18


----------



## Fruzsinencia (2011 Június 27)

17


----------



## Fruzsinencia (2011 Június 27)

16


----------



## Fruzsinencia (2011 Június 27)

15


----------



## Fruzsinencia (2011 Június 27)

14


----------



## Fruzsinencia (2011 Június 27)

13


----------



## Fruzsinencia (2011 Június 27)

12


----------



## zox (2011 Június 27)

üdv


----------



## vigzozo (2011 Június 27)

3


----------



## Fruzsinencia (2011 Június 27)

11


----------



## Fruzsinencia (2011 Június 27)

10


----------



## vigzozo (2011 Június 27)

4


----------



## Fruzsinencia (2011 Június 27)

8


----------



## Fruzsinencia (2011 Június 27)

7


----------



## Fruzsinencia (2011 Június 27)

6


----------



## Fruzsinencia (2011 Június 27)

5


----------



## Fruzsinencia (2011 Június 27)

4


----------



## vigzozo (2011 Június 27)

5


----------



## Fruzsinencia (2011 Június 27)

3


----------



## Fruzsinencia (2011 Június 27)

2


----------



## Fruzsinencia (2011 Június 27)

1


----------



## vigzozo (2011 Június 27)

6


----------



## Fruzsinencia (2011 Június 27)

0


----------



## Fruzsinencia (2011 Június 27)

Elvileg már csak két nap


----------



## zox (2011 Június 27)

1


----------



## zox (2011 Június 27)

3


----------



## zox (2011 Június 27)

4


----------



## zox (2011 Június 27)

5


----------



## zox (2011 Június 27)

7


----------



## zox (2011 Június 27)

a


----------



## zox (2011 Június 27)

8


----------



## vigzozo (2011 Június 27)

7


----------



## vigzozo (2011 Június 27)

8


----------



## zox (2011 Június 27)

9


----------



## vigzozo (2011 Június 27)

9


----------



## zox (2011 Június 27)

10


----------



## zox (2011 Június 27)

11


----------



## zox (2011 Június 27)

12


----------



## Diceman (2011 Június 27)

jó az oldal


----------



## Diceman (2011 Június 27)

kár hogy 2 napot kell várni


----------



## zox (2011 Június 27)

13


----------



## zox (2011 Június 27)

14


----------



## Diceman (2011 Június 27)

és


----------



## zox (2011 Június 27)

15


----------



## zox (2011 Június 27)

16


----------



## Diceman (2011 Június 27)

ez a


----------



## zox (2011 Június 27)

17


----------



## zox (2011 Június 27)

18


----------



## Diceman (2011 Június 27)

húsz hozzászólás


----------



## zox (2011 Június 27)

19


----------



## Diceman (2011 Június 27)

nagyon


----------



## zox (2011 Június 27)

20


----------



## zox (2011 Június 27)

21


----------



## Diceman (2011 Június 27)

lassan


----------



## Diceman (2011 Június 27)

van


----------



## Diceman (2011 Június 27)

meg


----------



## Diceman (2011 Június 27)

és


----------



## vigzozo (2011 Június 27)

11


----------



## vigzozo (2011 Június 27)

12


----------



## vigzozo (2011 Június 27)

13


----------



## vigzozo (2011 Június 27)

14


----------



## Diceman (2011 Június 27)

már


----------



## vigzozo (2011 Június 27)

15


----------



## vigzozo (2011 Június 27)

16


----------



## vigzozo (2011 Június 27)

17


----------



## Diceman (2011 Június 27)

azt


----------



## vigzozo (2011 Június 27)

18


----------



## vigzozo (2011 Június 27)

19


----------



## Diceman (2011 Június 27)

se


----------



## Diceman (2011 Június 27)

tudom


----------



## vigzozo (2011 Június 27)

20


----------



## Diceman (2011 Június 27)

miről


----------



## Diceman (2011 Június 27)

akarok


----------



## Diceman (2011 Június 27)

tizenhét


----------



## nettus23 (2011 Június 27)




----------



## nettus23 (2011 Június 27)

sziasztok


----------



## nettus23 (2011 Június 27)




----------



## nettus23 (2011 Június 27)

még csak 3


----------



## nettus23 (2011 Június 27)

:d


----------



## Diceman (2011 Június 27)

20-2


----------



## Diceman (2011 Június 27)

na már csak 1


----------



## nettus23 (2011 Június 27)

nem értem miért kell 20?


----------



## Diceman (2011 Június 27)

jó volt itt


----------



## Szihaj (2011 Június 27)

miért pont 20?


----------



## Szihaj (2011 Június 27)

Érti ezt valaki?


----------



## Szihaj (2011 Június 27)

Ha igen, lécci magyarázza el


----------



## Szihaj (2011 Június 27)

Na mindegy...


----------



## Szihaj (2011 Június 27)

Legutóbb Kondor Vilmos: Budapest noir című könyvét olvastam


----------



## Szihaj (2011 Június 27)

Jó kritikákat kapott


----------



## Szihaj (2011 Június 27)

Külföldön is...


----------



## Szihaj (2011 Június 27)

Ha valakit érdekel, egy kis leírás róla:


----------



## Szihaj (2011 Június 27)

_„Cselédek gyufát isznak, villamos elé vetik magukat, borbélymesterek darabolják fel szeretőjüket, elvált asszonyok vágják fel ereiket borotvával, iparossegédek vetik le magukat a Ferenc József hídról, féltékeny tisztviselők szurkálják agyon feleségüket böllérkéssel, üzletemberek lövik agyon riválisaikat revolverrel – a lehetőségek végtelenek, ugyanakkor nyomasztóan egyformák, hiszen a vége mindig ugyanaz.”_


----------



## Szihaj (2011 Június 27)

Budapest, 1936. október. Gömbös Gyula halott. A Terézváros egyik kapualjában egy fiatal zsidó lány holttestére bukkannak. _Az Est_ helyszínre érkező bűnügyi zsurnalisztája, Gordon Zsigmond kérdezősködni kezd, de mindenütt falakba ütközik.


----------



## Szihaj (2011 Június 27)

A szálak egyszerre visznek felfelé, a társadalom legfelső rétegeibe, és lefelé, a nyomor és elkeseredettség szörnyű világába. Gordont hajtja szimata és kíváncsisága, és minél jobban el akarják ijeszteni, ő annál kitartóbban követi a nyomokat.


----------



## Szihaj (2011 Június 27)

Nem tudja, kiben bízhat, nem tudja, kit milyen hátsó szándék mozgat, nem tudja – de nem is érdekli –, mikor milyen érdeket sért. Egy dolgot akar csupán: megtalálni a lány gyilkosát, mert rajta kívül ez senkit sem érdekel.


----------



## Szihaj (2011 Június 27)

Kondor Vilmos regénye (amelybe itt lehet beleolvasni) megjelenését követően jelentős visszhangot keltett az olvasók és a kritikusok körében egyaránt, valamint nemzetközi visszahangja is nagyon pozitív. 2008 óta több külföldi kiadó megvette a jogait, 2011 őszén az Egyesült Államokban is napvilágot fog látni.


----------



## Szihaj (2011 Június 27)

Sztem szuper kis detektívregény


----------



## Szihaj (2011 Június 27)

Most kezdtem bele a második részébe: Bűnös Budapest


----------



## Szihaj (2011 Június 27)

_„Maguk nyomozók mindig az objektív igazságról beszélnek – mondta Gordon. – Nem értem, hol tanulták ezt. Objektív igazság nincs. Mindenkinek van egy igazsága. Magának, a többieknek, mindenkinek. És ennek semmi köze nincs az objektív igazsághoz. Én semmiféle igazságot sem tudok megírni. A legjobb esetben is csak azt tudom megírni, ami történt.”_


----------



## Szihaj (2011 Június 27)

1939 szeptembere. A magyar-lengyel határt megnyitották a menekültek előtt, akik tízezrével tódulnak a német és a szovjet csapatok elől. Gordon Zsigmond, a _Magyar Nemzet_ újságírója is ott van a határon, amikor feltűnik neki három vöröskeresztes teherautó


----------



## Szihaj (2011 Június 27)

Beszélni akar az egyik sofőrjével, de az továbbhajt. Pár nap múlva Gordon nyomozni kezd, és hamarosan titkos kártyabarlangokra bukkan, amelyekben egyetlen éjszaka alatt vagyonokat lehet veszíteni és nyerni – nem feltétlenül a játékosoknak.


----------



## Szihaj (2011 Június 27)

Ezzel egy időben Nemes Sándor nyugállományú detektív-főfelügyelő olyan megbízást kap, amelyet nem utasíthat vissza, méghozzá olyan embertől, aki nem szokott hozzá a visszautasításhoz. Ki kell nyomoznia, hová tűnt a lengyel katonáknak szánt kábítószer-szállítmány.


----------



## Szihaj (2011 Június 27)

Nemes ismerős az a mocsok és szenny, amely útját kíséri a bűnös városban, ám most olyasvalamibe botlik, amire még ő sincs felkészülve


----------



## Szihaj (2011 Június 27)

A két nyomozás egy ponton összeér, Gordon és Nemes találkoznak, és borzalmas titkokra derítenek fényt, titkokra, melyekért semmilyen bosszú nem drága és semmilyen áldozat nem kevés.


----------



## Szihaj (2011 Június 27)

A regényt (amelybe itt lehet beleolvasni) az előzőhöz hasonlóan rendkívül pozitív olvasói és kritikai visszhang fogadta. A regény kiadási jogait a német Droemer Knaur, a holland Mynx és az olasz Edizione e/o vásárolta meg.


----------



## Szihaj (2011 Június 27)

Na, úgy látom, túl is teljesítettem a tervet 

Ha valaki kedvet kapott a könyvekhez - jó olvasást! )


----------



## dávid2002 (2011 Június 27)

*Érdeklődés*

Szia Melitta!

Segítséget szeretnék kérni a rendszer használatához,nem egészen értem,hogy mit is kell csinálni.

Üdvözlettel és köszönettel :Renáta


----------



## dávid2002 (2011 Június 27)

*Érdeklődés*



Apofys írta:


> Hűűű ez kell nekem!


 


Apofys írta:


> már látom előre...
> itt fogom tölteni az estémet!


 


Apofys írta:


> Nagyon Jó Az Oldal!!!!!


 


timka66 írta:


> *JÁTÉKSZABÁLY*
> 
> 
> Ha már van szójáték "E" és "O" betűket tartalmazó szavakkal, nos hát ugyanezt meg lehet valósítani az "A" betűs szavakkal is.
> ...


 


pannácska írta:


> Próbáljunk ki egy új szójátékot.
> A játék lényege, hogy *csak egyetlen betű* *megvátoztatásával* új értelmet kap a szó.
> Válaszolj az előzőre, utána írj új feladványt !
> 
> ...


 
Szia Melitta!

Segítséget szeretnék kérni a rendszer használatához,nem egészen értem,hogy mit is kell csinálni.

Üdvözlettel és köszönettel :Renáta


----------



## csoer (2011 Június 27)

Nagyon jók ezek a mesék,gyerekkorom kedvencei voltam.Szívesen megnézem még mindíg.

A Vuk című mese gyermekkorom egyik kedvence.

A Frakk rajzfilmsorozat mindegyik epizódját kedvelem,lehet rajta nevetni,szórakoztató mese.

A zsebtévé sokak kedvence még a mai napig is,jó hogy itt lehetőség van a letöltésére is.


----------



## dávid2002 (2011 Június 27)

a


----------



## dávid2002 (2011 Június 27)

b


----------



## dávid2002 (2011 Június 27)

c


----------



## dávid2002 (2011 Június 27)

d


----------



## dávid2002 (2011 Június 27)

e


----------



## dávid2002 (2011 Június 27)

f


----------



## dávid2002 (2011 Június 27)

g


----------



## dávid2002 (2011 Június 27)

h


----------



## dávid2002 (2011 Június 27)

i


----------



## dávid2002 (2011 Június 27)

j


----------



## dávid2002 (2011 Június 27)

k


----------



## dávid2002 (2011 Június 27)

l


----------



## dávid2002 (2011 Június 27)

20.


----------



## suzu27 (2011 Június 27)

helló mindenki


----------



## suzu27 (2011 Június 27)

1valaky írta:


> szuper vagykiss



szia jelen


----------



## suzu27 (2011 Június 27)

szia jelen


----------



## csoer (2011 Június 27)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


Szia,próbálkozom!Remélem nem írtam rossz helyre,még nem ismerem annyira az oldalt.


----------



## suzu27 (2011 Június 27)

köszi


----------



## suzu27 (2011 Június 27)

jó minb


----------



## suzu27 (2011 Június 27)

teccik


----------



## suzu27 (2011 Június 27)

gyülik


----------



## suzu27 (2011 Június 27)

megleszzzzz


----------



## csoer (2011 Június 27)

brigit11215 írta:


> miert nem megy a letoltes nekem?


Még sajnos én is így vagyok vele!


----------



## suzu27 (2011 Június 27)

kitartás


----------



## suzu27 (2011 Június 27)

honnan irsz


----------



## suzu27 (2011 Június 27)

na mizu


----------



## suzu27 (2011 Június 27)

csak meglesz


----------



## suzu27 (2011 Június 27)

király


----------



## suzu27 (2011 Június 27)

majdnem


----------



## suzu27 (2011 Június 27)

sok kel még


----------



## suzu27 (2011 Június 27)

elég mááááá


----------



## suzu27 (2011 Június 27)

kezem nem birja


----------



## suzu27 (2011 Június 27)

fáradok


----------



## suzu27 (2011 Június 27)

töltöm othon felettem


----------



## suzu27 (2011 Június 27)

minb


----------



## suzu27 (2011 Június 27)

na végre


----------



## csoer (2011 Június 27)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


Köszönöm Melitta a segítségedet!


----------



## szabo.barbara (2011 Június 27)

Nagyon jó gyűjtemény!


----------



## szabo.barbara (2011 Június 27)

Nagyon jó kis gyűjtemények!


----------



## szabo.barbara (2011 Június 27)

Olyan kár, hogy még nem tudom megnyitni! Pedig nagyon jók!


----------



## nixi92 (2011 Június 27)

de jo dejo


----------



## nixi92 (2011 Június 27)

2. hehe


----------



## nixi92 (2011 Június 27)

ez jo ötlet


----------



## nixi92 (2011 Június 27)

kicsit már félelmetes,ennyit kell még irnom..16ot ezen kivül


----------



## nixi92 (2011 Június 27)

kicsit rettentően rossz..mirol


----------



## nixi92 (2011 Június 27)

de jo dejo de jooo


----------



## nixi92 (2011 Június 27)

jön a 7. üzemetem oo világ készülj fel ré nagyon vagy kicsití.9


----------



## Sachia (2011 Június 27)

h


----------



## Sachia (2011 Június 27)

e


----------



## Sachia (2011 Június 27)

l


----------



## Sachia (2011 Június 27)

ll


----------



## Sachia (2011 Június 27)

o


----------



## Sachia (2011 Június 27)

hellohelloheloo


----------



## Sachia (2011 Június 27)

Tag

Státusz: Elérhető (online) 
Üzenet: 6
Köszönet: 0
0 alkalommal 0 üzenetét köszönték meg 
Regisztrált:: Jun 2011
Hol: Magyarország



 
Ma, 10:09 AM 

hellohelloheloo


----------



## Sachia (2011 Június 27)

Tag

Státusz: Elérhető (online) 
Üzenet: 6
Köszönet: 0
0 alkalommal 0 üzenetét köszönték meg 
Regisztrált:: Jun 2011
Hol: Magyarország



 
Ma, 10:09 AM 

hellohelloheloo 
dfgpej


----------



## Sachia (2011 Június 27)

Tag

Státusz: Elérhető (online) 
Üzenet: 6
Köszönet: 0
0 alkalommal 0 üzenetét köszönték meg 
Regisztrált:: Jun 2011
Hol: Magyarország



 
Ma, 10:09 AM 

hellohelloheloo 
elegemvanmán


----------



## Sachia (2011 Június 27)

Tag

Státusz: Elérhető (online) 
Üzenet: 6
Köszönet: 0
0 alkalommal 0 üzenetét köszönték meg 
Regisztrált:: Jun 2011
Hol: Magyarország



 
Ma, 10:09 AM 

hellohelloheloomég 11 ((


----------



## Sachia (2011 Június 27)

Tag

Státusz: Elérhető (online) 
Üzenet: 6
Köszönet: 0
0 alkalommal 0 üzenetét köszönték meg 
Regisztrált:: Jun 2011
Hol: Magyarország



 
Ma, 10:09 AM 

hellohelloheloo 
baksi 10


----------



## Sachia (2011 Június 27)

Tag

Státusz: Elérhető (online) 
Üzenet: 6
Köszönet: 0
0 alkalommal 0 üzenetét köszönték meg 
Regisztrált:: Jun 2011
Hol: Magyarország



 
Ma, 10:09 AM 

hellohelloheloo 
sokvanmég 9


----------



## szabo.barbara (2011 Június 27)

Bár már nyári szünet van, azonban az óravázlatok nagyon érdekelnének a jövő évre való tekintettel! brühühü


----------



## Sachia (2011 Június 27)

Tag

Státusz: Elérhető (online) 
Üzenet: 6
Köszönet: 0
0 alkalommal 0 üzenetét köszönték meg 
Regisztrált:: Jun 2011
Hol: Magyarország



 
Ma, 10:09 AM 

hellohelloheloo 
8


----------



## Sachia (2011 Június 27)

Tag

Státusz: Elérhető (online) 
Üzenet: 6
Köszönet: 0
0 alkalommal 0 üzenetét köszönték meg 
Regisztrált:: Jun 2011
Hol: Magyarország



 
Ma, 10:09 AM 

hellohelloheloo 
7


----------



## Sachia (2011 Június 27)

Tag

Státusz: Elérhető (online) 
Üzenet: 6
Köszönet: 0
0 alkalommal 0 üzenetét köszönték meg 
Regisztrált:: Jun 2011
Hol: Magyarország



 
Ma, 10:09 AM 

hellohelloheloo 
6


----------



## Sachia (2011 Június 27)

5


----------



## Sachia (2011 Június 27)

4


----------



## Sachia (2011 Június 27)

3


----------



## Sachia (2011 Június 27)

2


----------



## Sachia (2011 Június 27)

1


----------



## Sachia (2011 Június 27)

0!!! Jeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## maryann66 (2011 Június 27)

én is jövök


----------



## maryann66 (2011 Június 27)

20!!!!!


----------



## szabo.barbara (2011 Június 27)

Én is csatlakozom!


----------



## szabo.barbara (2011 Június 27)

Drága Anyóka! 
Én is köszönöm szépen!


----------



## szabo.barbara (2011 Június 27)

Egyenlőre csak gyűjtögetek!


----------



## szabo.barbara (2011 Június 27)

Szuper csatolások!


----------



## szabo.barbara (2011 Június 27)

Második osztályos anyagokat keresek!


----------



## szabo.barbara (2011 Június 27)

Hál Istennek, rengeteg van!


----------



## szabo.barbara (2011 Június 27)

2. osztály szorgalom értékelésére keresnék valami jó pofát!


----------



## szabo.barbara (2011 Június 27)

A magatartás már megvan!


----------



## szabo.barbara (2011 Június 27)

Előbb utóbb, csak meg lesz amit akarunk!


----------



## szabo.barbara (2011 Június 27)

A viccek jók!


----------



## szabo.barbara (2011 Június 27)

Már kezdtem megijedni, hogy csak én gyűjtögetek!


----------



## szabo.barbara (2011 Június 27)

De úgy látom nem vagyok egyedül!


----------



## szabo.barbara (2011 Június 27)

Ez jó!


----------



## szabo.barbara (2011 Június 27)

Ok! Milyen témákban kutakodsz?


----------



## szabo.barbara (2011 Június 27)

Engem minden érdekel, de leginkább a pedagógia témakör


----------



## szabo.barbara (2011 Június 27)

És akkor most mire fog "korlátozódni" a figyelmed?
​


----------



## szabo.barbara (2011 Június 27)

Nem! 
Általános iskola alsó tagozat!


----------



## szabo.barbara (2011 Június 27)

Köszi!
Akkor most "bogarászok"!


----------



## szabo.barbara (2011 Június 27)

Már rengeteg hozzászólást írtam, akkor most mi a probléma még?
Miért nem vagyok jogosult hozzáférni semmihez?


----------



## rezorcinn (2011 Június 27)

*asd*

szocsmák


----------



## pilu01 (2011 Június 27)

Szevasztok!


----------



## pilu01 (2011 Június 27)

2


----------



## pilu01 (2011 Június 27)

3


----------



## pilu01 (2011 Június 27)

4


----------



## che25 (2011 Június 27)

Sziasztok!​


----------



## pilu01 (2011 Június 27)

4


----------



## pilu01 (2011 Június 27)

Szia


----------



## pilu01 (2011 Június 27)

6


----------



## pilu01 (2011 Június 27)

7


----------



## pilu01 (2011 Június 27)

8


----------



## pilu01 (2011 Június 27)

9


----------



## pilu01 (2011 Június 27)

10


----------



## pilu01 (2011 Június 27)

11


----------



## pilu01 (2011 Június 27)

12


----------



## pilu01 (2011 Június 27)

13


----------



## pilu01 (2011 Június 27)

14


----------



## pilu01 (2011 Június 27)

15


----------



## pilu01 (2011 Június 27)

16


----------



## pilu01 (2011 Június 27)

17


----------



## pilu01 (2011 Június 27)

18


----------



## pilu01 (2011 Június 27)

19


----------



## pilu01 (2011 Június 27)

És akkor .....


----------



## pilu01 (2011 Június 27)

Kész. Köszi


----------



## nixi92 (2011 Június 27)

remeeek


----------



## nixi92 (2011 Június 27)

rehetetete


----------



## Tina1975 (2011 Június 27)

jelen


----------



## nixi92 (2011 Június 27)

még 00


----------



## Tina1975 (2011 Június 27)

Hajrá


----------



## nixi92 (2011 Június 27)

ecpeckimeheccc


----------



## Tina1975 (2011 Június 27)

Sos


----------



## nixi92 (2011 Június 27)

hajtooo


----------



## Tina1975 (2011 Június 27)

Köszi


----------



## Tina1975 (2011 Június 27)

0,1,2,3,4 ...


----------



## nixi92 (2011 Június 27)

legyen meg a könívv


----------



## Tina1975 (2011 Június 27)

Boldog névnapot minden Lászlónak!!!


----------



## nixi92 (2011 Június 27)

reteteteete


----------



## Tina1975 (2011 Június 27)

Legyen meg amit szeretnék!!!


----------



## Tina1975 (2011 Június 27)

Jó idő van


----------



## nixi92 (2011 Június 27)

csak 6


----------



## Tina1975 (2011 Június 27)

Tűkön ülök


----------



## Tina1975 (2011 Június 27)

csak 7


----------



## Tina1975 (2011 Június 27)

1,2,3,4,5,...


----------



## Tina1975 (2011 Június 27)

Mizu????


----------



## Tina1975 (2011 Június 27)

Hajrá+++


----------



## nixi92 (2011 Június 27)

ajaja


----------



## Tina1975 (2011 Június 27)

Ja-ja


----------



## nixi92 (2011 Június 27)

4 csaaaak 4


----------



## Tina1975 (2011 Június 27)

Sokk


----------



## Tina1975 (2011 Június 27)

3 is elég


----------



## Tina1975 (2011 Június 27)

Még 2


----------



## nixi92 (2011 Június 27)

3 hihi


----------



## Tina1975 (2011 Június 27)

1-2 és vége


----------



## nixi92 (2011 Június 27)

2 e


----------



## Tina1975 (2011 Június 27)

utolsó


----------



## nixi92 (2011 Június 27)

éa végee vaaan : )) mindjárt


----------



## nixi92 (2011 Június 27)

na jo plusz TUTI BIZTONSÁGÉRT


----------



## csillag1526 (2011 Június 27)

*hello mindenkinek...*

segitsen valaki boldogulni ezen ay oldalon annyi sok jo dolog latszik de meg egyet sem sikerult megnyitnom...


----------



## csillag1526 (2011 Június 27)

h telik a mai napotok?


----------



## csillag1526 (2011 Június 27)

tehat a hozzaszolas egyenlo uzenet...


----------



## Tina1975 (2011 Június 27)

Köszike


----------



## csillag1526 (2011 Június 27)

minek is a hasznara valik ez az egesz?


----------



## csillag1526 (2011 Június 27)

az ujjak balszerencseje


----------



## csillag1526 (2011 Június 27)

A jo kezdet fel sikerkiss


----------



## nixi92 (2011 Június 27)

ooo


----------



## csillag1526 (2011 Június 27)

h is van az hogy minde viccnek fele valo?


----------



## csillag1526 (2011 Június 27)

hat nagyon reccsen a szekem....


----------



## mogyi111 (2011 Június 27)

Sándor


----------



## csillag1526 (2011 Június 27)

ma akkorara sikeredett ket gomboc fagyi h megfelelt egy tortanak


----------



## mogyi111 (2011 Június 27)

Borzalmas, nem tudom mit írjak.


----------



## mogyi111 (2011 Június 27)

Az kemény..


----------



## csillag1526 (2011 Június 27)

es alig tudtam megenni annyi csokolade darab volt benne


----------



## csillag1526 (2011 Június 27)

es most mintha kezdene fajdogalni a torkom...


----------



## mogyi111 (2011 Június 27)

Értelmes fórum ez..Úgy látom D


----------



## csillag1526 (2011 Június 27)

szerintetek meghules lesz a vege?


----------



## mogyi111 (2011 Június 27)

Messze még a 20 üzenet.


----------



## csillag1526 (2011 Június 27)

nem banom nagyon finom volt es nagyon nagy


----------



## mogyi111 (2011 Június 27)

Szerintem meghules.


----------



## csillag1526 (2011 Június 27)

mogyi111- neked mire van innen szukseged?


----------



## mogyi111 (2011 Június 27)

Még úgy 13 üzenetre.


----------



## csillag1526 (2011 Június 27)

amugy...nem is tudom hogyan mondjam el neked amit nem lehet....


----------



## mogyi111 (2011 Június 27)

Már csak 11.


----------



## csillag1526 (2011 Június 27)

mindjart meglesz.....


----------



## mogyi111 (2011 Június 27)

10


----------



## mogyi111 (2011 Június 27)

Hajrá !


----------



## csillag1526 (2011 Június 27)

az olvasas es irastanitas elokeszitese...


----------



## mogyi111 (2011 Június 27)

8 már csak.


----------



## mogyi111 (2011 Június 27)

Gyakorlása...


----------



## csillag1526 (2011 Június 27)

nem is tudom h miert depisek az emberek?


----------



## mogyi111 (2011 Június 27)

Már meglesz nemsokára úgy látszik.


----------



## csillag1526 (2011 Június 27)

amikor jo ido van es meleg az embereknek boldogoknak vidamaknak kene lenniek es nem minden apro csepro dologert idegeskedni vitazni


----------



## mogyi111 (2011 Június 27)

Én se..


----------



## mogyi111 (2011 Június 27)

Szerintem is..


----------



## csillag1526 (2011 Június 27)

valami uj dolgot syeretnek csi csi kimagaslot ugy erzem h van ra tehetsegem


----------



## mogyi111 (2011 Június 27)

3 kell már csak..


----------



## mogyi111 (2011 Június 27)

2


----------



## csillag1526 (2011 Június 27)

de nem is tudom minek lehetne nekifogni....de lassan nem is tudok rajta tobbet elmelkedni mivel nem kell ide tobbet irnom de majd mashova biztosan fogok 
XOXO


----------



## mogyi111 (2011 Június 27)

1 kell és meglesz...


----------



## mogyi111 (2011 Június 27)

Gondolkozz, csak nehogy megártson..


----------



## penkz (2011 Június 27)

*.*

ez miért jó....


----------



## penkz (2011 Június 27)

nem értem


----------



## penkz (2011 Június 27)

még 17...


----------



## penkz (2011 Június 27)

20 másodpercet várni...


----------



## penkz (2011 Június 27)

mit meg nem tesz az ember a nőkért... :S


----------



## penkz (2011 Június 27)

ejj


----------



## penkz (2011 Június 27)

na még 13


----------



## penkz (2011 Június 27)

hja és 2 nap.. miért is töröm magam...


----------



## penkz (2011 Június 27)

várj 3 másodpercet...


----------



## penkz (2011 Június 27)

várj 1 másodpercet


----------



## penkz (2011 Június 27)

fele megvan yeah


----------



## penkz (2011 Június 27)

ajj


----------



## penkz (2011 Június 27)

ahh


----------



## csillag1526 (2011 Június 27)

segitseg


----------



## penkz (2011 Június 27)

cool


----------



## penkz (2011 Június 27)

15, már csak 5


----------



## penkz (2011 Június 27)

eret vágok magamon...


----------



## penkz (2011 Június 27)

tényleg mi értelme?


----------



## penkz (2011 Június 27)

várj 2 másodpercet, yeah


----------



## penkz (2011 Június 27)

jött egy mariann


----------



## penkz (2011 Június 27)

ezmi...


----------



## Eco32 (2011 Június 27)

*sziasztok*

nagyon kedvesek vgagytok,hogy segiteni probaltok


----------



## bernimeli (2011 Június 27)

Hello!


----------



## Eco32 (2011 Június 27)

sziasztok


----------



## Eco32 (2011 Június 27)

nem tudom letolteni a dolgoakat versenyvizsgara,mivel most regisztralltam es nagyon surgosen kellene


----------



## Eco32 (2011 Június 27)

ovonoi titularis vizsgara keszulok es itt nagyon sok jo dolgot lattam


----------



## Eco32 (2011 Június 27)

csak sajnos nem tudom letolteni


----------



## daisy1m (2011 Június 27)

*hozzaszolas*

:smile:


----------



## daisy1m (2011 Június 27)

Uzenet 2.


----------



## daisy1m (2011 Június 27)

Uzenet 3.


----------



## daisy1m (2011 Június 27)

Uzenet 4.


----------



## daisy1m (2011 Június 27)

Uzenet 5.


----------



## daisy1m (2011 Június 27)

Uzenet 6.


----------



## daisy1m (2011 Június 27)

Uzenet 7.


----------



## daisy1m (2011 Június 27)

Uzenet 8.


----------



## daisy1m (2011 Június 27)

Uzenet 9.


----------



## daisy1m (2011 Június 27)

Miert kell a 20 uzenet? (10.)


----------



## daisy1m (2011 Június 27)

Uzenet 11.


----------



## daisy1m (2011 Június 27)

Uzenet 12.


----------



## daisy1m (2011 Június 27)

Uzenet 13.


----------



## Eco32 (2011 Június 27)

meg par hozzaszollast irok


----------



## daisy1m (2011 Június 27)

Uzenet 14.


----------



## Eco32 (2011 Június 27)

hogy gyujtsek ossze 20 at


----------



## daisy1m (2011 Június 27)

Uzenet 15.


----------



## Eco32 (2011 Június 27)

remellem akkor le tudok tolteni


----------



## daisy1m (2011 Június 27)

Uzenet 16. (Miert kell a 20 uzenet?)


----------



## daisy1m (2011 Június 27)

Uzenet 17.


----------



## Eco32 (2011 Június 27)

bar csak hamarabb ratalalltam volna


----------



## daisy1m (2011 Június 27)

Uzenet 18.


----------



## Eco32 (2011 Június 27)

erre az oldalra


----------



## bernimeli (2011 Június 27)

Nem értem minek a 20 bejegyzes.Mitől esz vki jobb 20 bejegyzes után? Ráadásul mikor regisztráltam (2010 okt) akkor mar tudtam tartalmakat megnezni. most meg megint új emberként kezel.


----------



## daisy1m (2011 Június 27)

Uzenet 19.


----------



## daisy1m (2011 Június 27)

Uzenet 20.


----------



## Eco32 (2011 Június 27)

mert sok jo dolgot lehet letolteni


----------



## bernimeli (2011 Június 27)

üzenet3. Jó ötlet daisy1m


----------



## Eco32 (2011 Június 27)

anyira felek a vizsgatol


----------



## bernimeli (2011 Június 27)

üzenet 4


----------



## Eco32 (2011 Június 27)

hogy mar remalmokat almodok


----------



## bernimeli (2011 Június 27)

üzenet5


----------



## Eco32 (2011 Június 27)

minden almomban csak vizsgazok


----------



## bernimeli (2011 Június 27)

üzenet6


----------



## bernimeli (2011 Június 27)

üzenet7


----------



## Eco32 (2011 Június 27)

mar csak 6 hozzaszolas


----------



## Eco32 (2011 Június 27)

es le tudom tulteni a jo dolgokat


----------



## bernimeli (2011 Június 27)

üzenet8


----------



## Eco32 (2011 Június 27)

gondolom 2 het eleg,hogy atnezzem


----------



## bernimeli (2011 Június 27)

na még az üzenetek között is el kell telnie 20 mp-nek


----------



## Eco32 (2011 Június 27)

ne haragudjatok,h. ossaze vissza irok


----------



## bernimeli (2011 Június 27)

kedves admin! nem akarok kekeckedni,de én mar tag vagyok,akkor most ez miért kell?


----------



## Eco32 (2011 Június 27)

koszonom .,,aki ratoltott,es segitett,hogy mas is hozzaferjen


----------



## Eco32 (2011 Június 27)

azt hiszem ennyi eleg


----------



## bernimeli (2011 Június 27)

11. üdvözlet


----------



## Eco32 (2011 Június 27)

sziasztok


----------



## bernimeli (2011 Június 27)

12


----------



## bernimeli (2011 Június 27)

13


----------



## bernimeli (2011 Június 27)

14


----------



## bernimeli (2011 Június 27)

15


----------



## bernimeli (2011 Június 27)

16


----------



## bernimeli (2011 Június 27)

17


----------



## bernimeli (2011 Június 27)

18


----------



## bernimeli (2011 Június 27)

19


----------



## bernimeli (2011 Június 27)

20.Egyébként nagyon jo az oldal.Hála mindenkinek aki hozzátett vmit.Jo latni, hogy értelmes dolgok is érdeklik az embereket. Pl. az olvasás. Köszönet mindenkinek


----------



## KFMonika (2011 Június 27)

Nekem is gyorsan kellene a 20 hsz.


----------



## Sabius (2011 Június 27)

Hip-hip, hurrá


----------



## Sabius (2011 Június 27)

Kicsi a bors, de erős


----------



## netizen (2011 Június 27)

Sziasztok, klassz ez az oldal.


----------



## netizen (2011 Június 27)

...kell meg 18


----------



## netizen (2011 Június 27)

... meg 17


----------



## trotro (2011 Június 27)

kell még pár


----------



## trotro (2011 Június 27)

nem sok...


----------



## trotro (2011 Június 27)




----------



## trotro (2011 Június 27)

néhány darab csak


----------



## trotro (2011 Június 27)

megvan most már?


----------



## netizen (2011 Június 27)

lassan, meg 16


----------



## netizen (2011 Június 27)

15


----------



## netizen (2011 Június 27)

14


----------



## netizen (2011 Június 27)

13


----------



## netizen (2011 Június 27)

12


----------



## netizen (2011 Június 27)

11


----------



## netizen (2011 Június 27)

mar csak 10


----------



## netizen (2011 Június 27)

........9


----------



## netizen (2011 Június 27)

.......8


----------



## netizen (2011 Június 27)

......7


----------



## netizen (2011 Június 27)

.....6


----------



## netizen (2011 Június 27)

....5


----------



## netizen (2011 Június 27)

...4


----------



## netizen (2011 Június 27)

..3


----------



## netizen (2011 Június 27)

.2


----------



## netizen (2011 Június 27)

1


----------



## netizen (2011 Június 27)

utolsooooooo


----------



## netizen (2011 Június 27)

Hurra!!!


----------



## DLászló (2011 Június 27)

Sziasztok!
Nagyon jó ez a fórum.


----------



## DLászló (2011 Június 27)

Kössz


----------



## DLászló (2011 Június 27)

Miért pont 20?


----------



## pirusz (2011 Június 27)

mindenkinek hello aki ilyen késői órán fent van


----------



## teliagi (2011 Június 28)

Albufeira


----------



## teliagi (2011 Június 28)

Beja


----------



## teliagi (2011 Június 28)

Braga


----------



## teliagi (2011 Június 28)

Cascais


----------



## teliagi (2011 Június 28)

Coimbra


----------



## teliagi (2011 Június 28)

Estoril


----------



## teliagi (2011 Június 28)

Evora


----------



## teliagi (2011 Június 28)

Faro


----------



## teliagi (2011 Június 28)

Fatima


----------



## teliagi (2011 Június 28)

Guimaraes


----------



## teliagi (2011 Június 28)

Lagos


----------



## teliagi (2011 Június 28)

Leiria


----------



## teliagi (2011 Június 28)

Lisszabon


----------



## teliagi (2011 Június 28)

Manteigas


----------



## teliagi (2011 Június 28)

Obidos


----------



## teliagi (2011 Június 28)

Portimao


----------



## teliagi (2011 Június 28)

Porto


----------



## teliagi (2011 Június 28)

Sagres


----------



## teliagi (2011 Június 28)

Sintra


----------



## teliagi (2011 Június 28)

Vilamoura


----------



## teliagi (2011 Június 28)

Setubal


----------



## pirusz (2011 Június 28)

sziasztok,jelen


----------



## luncika7 (2011 Június 28)

Sziasztok szép estét midenkinek


----------



## luncika7 (2011 Június 28)

Ép nem vagyok alvós formámban igy egy kicsit lógók a neten


----------



## luncika7 (2011 Június 28)

nemsoká gyerkőcöm születik és nem könyű már igy a vége felé a kényelmes avár


----------



## luncika7 (2011 Június 28)

Már csak napok vagy ép órák kérdése és meszületik némi segítséggel


----------



## luncika7 (2011 Június 28)

egyébként már van 3 lurkom egy lányom Bambi és két fiam Szili és Bence


----------



## luncika7 (2011 Június 28)

tudom hogy manapság négy gyerkőc sok de a párommal szeretjük a kihíváokat "és ez az"


----------



## luncika7 (2011 Június 28)

ugy néz ki ujból kisfiam lesz és már nagyon várom hogy megszülesen és kerek egész legyen a család


----------



## luncika7 (2011 Június 28)

A gyerekek is nagyon várják már az uj tesót


----------



## luncika7 (2011 Június 28)

Bambi nagyon anyáskodó tipus tőle egyátalán nem félek és érett okos kislány már 7 éves biztos nem lesz gond mikor hazajövünk a kicsivel


----------



## luncika7 (2011 Június 28)

Szili inkább rutin miatt nem kell félteni hisz van kisebb tőle és tudja milyen egy pici a háznál meg hát -ár nagyon eleven- nagyon segítőkész ő az én kis segédem


----------



## luncika7 (2011 Június 28)

Benyunak új lesz a dolog hisz edig ö volt a kicsi de reménykedem hogy simán és gördülékenyen megy majd a dolog egybként nagyon barátságos és szereti a babákat csak még odafigyelét követel az érintkezési módszere mert azt hiszi olyan strapabíró a baba mint ő


----------



## luncika7 (2011 Június 28)

azt hiszem nem lesz komolyabb gond az osszeszokással őleg ha hagyom őket ott sertepertélni a pici körül


----------



## luncika7 (2011 Június 28)

már vettem némi apró ajándékot a a gyerkőcöknek hogy legyen valami plusz jó ha hazajövök a kórházból meg némi édeséget hogy kicsit lehigasszam őket


----------



## luncika7 (2011 Június 28)

igaz kétlem hogy komolyabb hiányuk is lesz ilyen téren mert papával lesznek itthon míg apa dolgozik ő meg aztán nagyon szereti őket elkényeztetni


----------



## luncika7 (2011 Június 28)

már töbször mondták is hogy nem megyek már mert papával akarnak ithon maradni (persze papa azért nem rajong anyira az ötletért mert tudja hogy nehéz dolga lesz)


----------



## luncika7 (2011 Június 28)

Imádja szereti a gyerekeimet de azért nem lesz könyű dolga hisz 3 nagyon eleven kölökről van szó


----------



## luncika7 (2011 Június 28)

na tele csacsogtam az oldalt és bizony mé sokat tudnék írni a gyerkőcökről de kukocskálok tovább hátha ad valki tippet mit főzek holnap vagy is ma szisztok viszlát


----------



## mikkka (2011 Június 28)

1 (egy)


----------



## mikkka (2011 Június 28)

2(kettő)


----------



## mikkka (2011 Június 28)

3(három)


----------



## mikkka (2011 Június 28)

4(négy)


----------



## mikkka (2011 Június 28)

5(öt)


----------



## mikkka (2011 Június 28)

6(hat)


----------



## mikkka (2011 Június 28)

7(hét)


----------



## mikkka (2011 Június 28)

8(nyolc)


----------



## mikkka (2011 Június 28)

9(kilenc)


----------



## mikkka (2011 Június 28)

Már unom..


----------



## mikkka (2011 Június 28)

eleven


----------



## mikkka (2011 Június 28)

eleven+1


----------



## mikkka (2011 Június 28)

13(tizenhárom)


----------



## mikkka (2011 Június 28)

Jóreggelt!


----------



## mikkka (2011 Június 28)

A kávéfőzőm behalt, ezért teát kell innom.


----------



## mikkka (2011 Június 28)

még négyet


----------



## mikkka (2011 Június 28)

Ja, nem mert már csak három..akkor.


----------



## mikkka (2011 Június 28)

18(tizennyolc) -ha jól emlékszem


----------



## mikkka (2011 Június 28)

Remélem ezek után a 20.-ra előjön egy csomó lufi vagy valami hasonló,,


----------



## mikkka (2011 Június 28)

20( húsz) - és semmi

Sziasztok!


----------



## zozo423 (2011 Június 28)

1


----------



## zozo423 (2011 Június 28)

2


----------



## zozo423 (2011 Június 28)

3


----------



## zozo423 (2011 Június 28)

4


----------



## zozo423 (2011 Június 28)

5


----------



## zozo423 (2011 Június 28)

6


----------



## zozo423 (2011 Június 28)

7


----------



## zozo423 (2011 Június 28)

8


----------



## zozo423 (2011 Június 28)

9


----------



## zozo423 (2011 Június 28)

10


----------



## zozo423 (2011 Június 28)

11


----------



## zozo423 (2011 Június 28)

12


----------



## zozo423 (2011 Június 28)

13


----------



## zozo423 (2011 Június 28)

14


----------



## zozo423 (2011 Június 28)

15


----------



## zozo423 (2011 Június 28)

16


----------



## zozo423 (2011 Június 28)

17


----------



## zozo423 (2011 Június 28)

18


----------



## zozo423 (2011 Június 28)

19


----------



## zozo423 (2011 Június 28)

na végre


----------



## wyly (2011 Június 28)

1 üzenetem


----------



## wyly (2011 Június 28)

2. üzenetem


----------



## wyly (2011 Június 28)

3. üzenetem


----------



## wyly (2011 Június 28)

4. üzenetem


----------



## wyly (2011 Június 28)

5.


----------



## wyly (2011 Június 28)

6. üzenetem


----------



## wyly (2011 Június 28)

7.


----------



## wyly (2011 Június 28)

8.


----------



## laposmaci (2011 Június 28)

Tényleg nem gáz 20x ide beírni?


----------



## laposmaci (2011 Június 28)

laposmaci írta:


> Tényleg nem gáz 20x ide beírni?



de igen


----------



## laposmaci (2011 Június 28)

laposmaci írta:


> de igen



nem is kicsit


----------



## laposmaci (2011 Június 28)

laposmaci írta:


> nem is kicsit



tényleg jó lenne egy szólánc...


----------



## laposmaci (2011 Június 28)

5


----------



## laposmaci (2011 Június 28)

6


----------



## laposmaci (2011 Június 28)

7


----------



## laposmaci (2011 Június 28)

8


----------



## laposmaci (2011 Június 28)

9


----------



## laposmaci (2011 Június 28)

10


----------



## laposmaci (2011 Június 28)

11


----------



## laposmaci (2011 Június 28)

12


----------



## laposmaci (2011 Június 28)

13


----------



## laposmaci (2011 Június 28)

14


----------



## laposmaci (2011 Június 28)

15


----------



## laposmaci (2011 Június 28)

16


----------



## laposmaci (2011 Június 28)

17


----------



## laposmaci (2011 Június 28)

18


----------



## laposmaci (2011 Június 28)

19


----------



## laposmaci (2011 Június 28)

20


----------



## bagzos (2011 Június 28)

M


----------



## bagzos (2011 Június 28)

i


----------



## bagzos (2011 Június 28)

é


----------



## bagzos (2011 Június 28)

r


----------



## bagzos (2011 Június 28)

t


----------



## bagzos (2011 Június 28)

e


----------



## bagzos (2011 Június 28)

l


----------



## bagzos (2011 Június 28)

m


----------



## bagzos (2011 Június 28)

e_


----------



## bagzos (2011 Június 28)

í


----------



## bagzos (2011 Június 28)

gy


----------



## bagzos (2011 Június 28)

a


----------



## bagzos (2011 Június 28)

20


----------



## wyly (2011 Június 28)

10


----------



## bagzos (2011 Június 28)

ü


----------



## bagzos (2011 Június 28)

z


----------



## bagzos (2011 Június 28)

i


----------



## bagzos (2011 Június 28)

n


----------



## bagzos (2011 Június 28)

e


----------



## bagzos (2011 Június 28)

k


----------



## bagzos (2011 Június 28)

???


----------



## wyly (2011 Június 28)

11.


----------



## wyly (2011 Június 28)

9


----------



## wyly (2011 Június 28)

12


----------



## wyly (2011 Június 28)

13


----------



## wyly (2011 Június 28)

14


----------



## wyly (2011 Június 28)

15


----------



## wyly (2011 Június 28)

16


----------



## wyly (2011 Június 28)

17


----------



## bagzos (2011 Június 28)

!


----------



## wyly (2011 Június 28)

18


----------



## wyly (2011 Június 28)

19


----------



## wyly (2011 Június 28)

végre, ez az utolsó


----------



## kovisoft (2011 Június 28)

1 sziasztok!


----------



## kovisoft (2011 Június 28)

2


----------



## kovisoft (2011 Június 28)

3


----------



## kovisoft (2011 Június 28)

4


----------



## kovisoft (2011 Június 28)

5


----------



## kovisoft (2011 Június 28)

6


----------



## kovisoft (2011 Június 28)

7


----------



## kovisoft (2011 Június 28)

8


----------



## kovisoft (2011 Június 28)

9


----------



## kovisoft (2011 Június 28)

10


----------



## kovisoft (2011 Június 28)

11


----------



## kovisoft (2011 Június 28)

12


----------



## dorkas (2011 Június 28)




----------



## kovisoft (2011 Június 28)

13


----------



## kovisoft (2011 Június 28)

14


----------



## kovisoft (2011 Június 28)

15


----------



## kovisoft (2011 Június 28)

16


----------



## kovisoft (2011 Június 28)

17


----------



## kovisoft (2011 Június 28)

18


----------



## kovisoft (2011 Június 28)

19


----------



## kovisoft (2011 Június 28)

20 - Köszönöm a türelmet!


----------



## bokorbaki (2011 Június 28)

1


----------



## bokorbaki (2011 Június 28)

2


----------



## bokorbaki (2011 Június 28)

3


----------



## bokorbaki (2011 Június 28)

4


----------



## bokorbaki (2011 Június 28)

5 - érik a tök


----------



## bokorbaki (2011 Június 28)

6 - hasad a pad


----------



## bokorbaki (2011 Június 28)

7 - kiflit süt a pék


----------



## bokorbaki (2011 Június 28)

7 - kiflit süt a pék


----------



## bokorbaki (2011 Június 28)

8 - teli a polc


----------



## bokorbaki (2011 Június 28)

9 - sós perec


----------



## bokorbaki (2011 Június 28)

10 - tiszta víz


----------



## bokorbaki (2011 Június 28)

11 - ízes meggy


----------



## bokorbaki (2011 Június 28)

12 - sültet evett ő


----------



## bokorbaki (2011 Június 28)

13 - te leszel a párom


----------



## bokorbaki (2011 Június 28)

14 - hová mégy?


----------



## bokorbaki (2011 Június 28)

15 - sálat köt


----------



## bokorbaki (2011 Június 28)

16 - kite kat


----------



## bokorbaki (2011 Június 28)

17 - essen szét


----------



## bokorbaki (2011 Június 28)

18 - gugli meg norc


----------



## bokorbaki (2011 Június 28)

19 - minnyá pihensz


----------



## bokorbaki (2011 Június 28)

20 - szökik a túsz


----------



## wikkcsy (2011 Június 28)

1


----------



## wikkcsy (2011 Június 28)

3


----------



## wikkcsy (2011 Június 28)

5


----------



## wikkcsy (2011 Június 28)

8


----------



## wikkcsy (2011 Június 28)

6


----------



## wikkcsy (2011 Június 28)

2


----------



## wikkcsy (2011 Június 28)

4


----------



## wikkcsy (2011 Június 28)

7


----------



## wikkcsy (2011 Június 28)

9


----------



## wikkcsy (2011 Június 28)

10


----------



## wikkcsy (2011 Június 28)

11


----------



## wikkcsy (2011 Június 28)

12


----------



## wikkcsy (2011 Június 28)

13


----------



## cseppecske91 (2011 Június 28)

Üdvözlők mindenkit! kiss
Én is a 20 hozzászólásra gyúrok, de még nem igazán ismerem ki magam   majd idővel ....


----------



## cseppecske91 (2011 Június 28)

18?


----------



## cseppecske91 (2011 Június 28)

Hát, ahogy elnézem sokan szerezték meg a 20 hozzászólást Melitta segítségével az elmúlt két évben. Szóval .... köszönjük Melitta


----------



## cseppecske91 (2011 Június 28)

Ha


----------



## cseppecske91 (2011 Június 28)

minden ...


----------



## cseppecske91 (2011 Június 28)

szót ...


----------



## cseppecske91 (2011 Június 28)

külön ...


----------



## cseppecske91 (2011 Június 28)

üzenetben ...


----------



## cseppecske91 (2011 Június 28)

küldök,


----------



## cseppecske91 (2011 Június 28)

... az


----------



## cseppecske91 (2011 Június 28)

érvényes?


----------



## cseppecske91 (2011 Június 28)

:d


----------



## cseppecske91 (2011 Június 28)

Lehet ...


----------



## cseppecske91 (2011 Június 28)

,hogy


----------



## cseppecske91 (2011 Június 28)

nem,


----------



## cseppecske91 (2011 Június 28)

De ...


----------



## cseppecske91 (2011 Június 28)

egy


----------



## cseppecske91 (2011 Június 28)

próbát


----------



## cseppecske91 (2011 Június 28)

megért!


----------



## cseppecske91 (2011 Június 28)

:d :d :d


----------



## szucsg (2011 Június 28)

Üdv Dombóvárrol


----------



## szucsg (2011 Június 28)

2


----------



## szucsg (2011 Június 28)

3


----------



## szucsg (2011 Június 28)

4


----------



## szucsg (2011 Június 28)

5


----------



## szucsg (2011 Június 28)

6


----------



## szucsg (2011 Június 28)

7


----------



## szucsg (2011 Június 28)

8


----------



## szucsg (2011 Június 28)

9


----------



## szucsg (2011 Június 28)

10


----------



## szucsg (2011 Június 28)

11


----------



## szucsg (2011 Június 28)

12


----------



## szucsg (2011 Június 28)

13


----------



## szucsg (2011 Június 28)

14


----------



## szucsg (2011 Június 28)

15


----------



## szucsg (2011 Június 28)

16


----------



## szucsg (2011 Június 28)

17


----------



## szucsg (2011 Június 28)

18


----------



## szucsg (2011 Június 28)

19


----------



## szucsg (2011 Június 28)

20


----------



## Magiboy (2011 Június 28)

Köszönöm


----------



## Magiboy (2011 Június 28)

Igazábol egy pdf re lenne szükségem és itt találtam meg köszönöm érte


----------



## Magiboy (2011 Június 28)

Gyüjtöm a hozzászolásokat


----------



## Magiboy (2011 Június 28)

Köszönöm hogy itt megtehetem


----------



## Magiboy (2011 Június 28)

1


----------



## Magiboy (2011 Június 28)

2


----------



## Magiboy (2011 Június 28)

3


----------



## Magiboy (2011 Június 28)

4


----------



## Magiboy (2011 Június 28)

5


----------



## Magiboy (2011 Június 28)

6


----------



## Magiboy (2011 Június 28)

7


----------



## Magiboy (2011 Június 28)

8


----------



## Magiboy (2011 Június 28)

9


----------



## Magiboy (2011 Június 28)

10


----------



## Magiboy (2011 Június 28)

11


----------



## Magiboy (2011 Június 28)

12


----------



## Magiboy (2011 Június 28)

13


----------



## bshpchrd (2011 Június 28)

szevasztok!


----------



## bshpchrd (2011 Június 28)

19


----------



## bshpchrd (2011 Június 28)

18


----------



## bshpchrd (2011 Június 28)

17


----------



## bshpchrd (2011 Június 28)

16


----------



## indián0940 (2011 Június 28)

*jelen*



Melitta írta:


> 1, jelen


jelen


----------



## kemrin (2011 Június 28)

köszi


----------



## indián0940 (2011 Június 28)

*ablak*

nyílászárók


----------



## bshpchrd (2011 Június 28)

15


----------



## bshpchrd (2011 Június 28)

14


----------



## bshpchrd (2011 Június 28)

13


----------



## bshpchrd (2011 Június 28)

12


----------



## kemrin (2011 Június 28)

jelen


----------



## bshpchrd (2011 Június 28)

11


----------



## bshpchrd (2011 Június 28)

10


----------



## bshpchrd (2011 Június 28)

9


----------



## bshpchrd (2011 Június 28)

8


----------



## bshpchrd (2011 Június 28)

7


----------



## bshpchrd (2011 Június 28)

6


----------



## bshpchrd (2011 Június 28)

5


----------



## bshpchrd (2011 Június 28)

4


----------



## bshpchrd (2011 Június 28)

3


----------



## bshpchrd (2011 Június 28)

2


----------



## bshpchrd (2011 Június 28)

1


----------



## Mandog (2011 Június 28)

*kutyaember*

Akkor most soronként megosztom a Teréz körúti Kutyaember cím dal szövegét, talán senki sem fog haragudni érte


----------



## Mandog (2011 Június 28)

*kutyaember*

A Teréz körút különös hely


----------



## Mandog (2011 Június 28)

*kutyaember*

Ott lakik a Kutyaember


----------



## Mandog (2011 Június 28)

*kutyaember*

a ház lakói nem kedvelik


----------



## Mandog (2011 Június 28)

*kutyaember*

azt mondják, hogy embert eszik.


----------



## Mandog (2011 Június 28)

*kutyaember*

Nem messze az Oktogontól


----------



## Mandog (2011 Június 28)

*kutyaember*

egy ablakban áll, de mire gondol?


----------



## Mandog (2011 Június 28)

*kutyaember*

Talán arra, hogy ez az élet


----------



## Mandog (2011 Június 28)

*kutyaember*

Nem való a kutyarémnek.


----------



## Mandog (2011 Június 28)

*kutyaember*

Jól fésült, a haja remek


----------



## Mandog (2011 Június 28)

*kutyaember*

mégis lenézik az emberek


----------



## Mandog (2011 Június 28)

*kutyaember*

szabóhoz jár, igazi dandy


----------



## Mandog (2011 Június 28)

*kutyaember*

tudja mihez kell mellényt venni.


----------



## Mandog (2011 Június 28)

*kutyaember*

Phd-zott a Maszáknál


----------



## Mandog (2011 Június 28)

*kutyaember*

a Szegedynél, a Mihálynál


----------



## Mandog (2011 Június 28)

*kutyaember*

mégis kidobta a magyar tanszék


----------



## Mandog (2011 Június 28)

*kutyaember*

bár nem fogott ki rajta a Finnegans Wake.


----------



## Mandog (2011 Június 28)

*kutyaember*

Remeg a ház, ha villamos megy


----------



## Mandog (2011 Június 28)

*kutyaember*

de szegény Mandog mástól reszket


----------



## Mandog (2011 Június 28)

*kutyaember*

hiába szűköl, rejtőzködik


----------



## Mandog (2011 Június 28)

*kutyaember*

egyszer még úgyis agyonverik!


----------



## bence.tarcsi (2011 Június 28)

Ez hasznos!! Köszönöm!!


----------



## formula4 (2011 Június 28)

*üdv*

üdv


----------



## SashaSmirnoff (2011 Június 28)

köszi


----------



## formula4 (2011 Június 28)

Mi a helyzet?


----------



## formula4 (2011 Június 28)

üdv


----------



## formula4 (2011 Június 28)

üdv


----------



## formula4 (2011 Június 28)

üdv


----------



## formula4 (2011 Június 28)

üdv


----------



## formula4 (2011 Június 28)

üdv


----------



## ferenccc20 (2011 Június 28)

1


----------



## formula4 (2011 Június 28)

üdv


----------



## ferenccc20 (2011 Június 28)

2


----------



## formula4 (2011 Június 28)

üdv


----------



## ferenccc20 (2011 Június 28)

3


----------



## ferenccc20 (2011 Június 28)

4


----------



## formula4 (2011 Június 28)

üdv


----------



## ferenccc20 (2011 Június 28)

5


----------



## ferenccc20 (2011 Június 28)

6


----------



## formula4 (2011 Június 28)

üdv


----------



## formula4 (2011 Június 28)

üdv


----------



## ferenccc20 (2011 Június 28)

7


----------



## formula4 (2011 Június 28)

üdv


----------



## ferenccc20 (2011 Június 28)

8


----------



## formula4 (2011 Június 28)

üdv


----------



## ferenccc20 (2011 Június 28)

9


----------



## formula4 (2011 Június 28)

üdv


----------



## formula4 (2011 Június 28)

üdv


----------



## ferenccc20 (2011 Június 28)

10


----------



## formula4 (2011 Június 28)

üdv


----------



## formula4 (2011 Június 28)

üdv


----------



## ferenccc20 (2011 Június 28)

11


----------



## formula4 (2011 Június 28)

üdv


----------



## ferenccc20 (2011 Június 28)

12


----------



## formula4 (2011 Június 28)

üdv


----------



## ferenccc20 (2011 Június 28)

13


----------



## ferenccc20 (2011 Június 28)

14


----------



## ferenccc20 (2011 Június 28)

15


----------



## ferenccc20 (2011 Június 28)

16


----------



## ferenccc20 (2011 Június 28)

17


----------



## ferenccc20 (2011 Június 28)

18


----------



## tellurian (2011 Június 28)

hello


----------



## adamszilvi (2011 Június 28)

20.


----------



## ferenccc20 (2011 Június 28)

17


----------



## ferenccc20 (2011 Június 28)

18


----------



## ferenccc20 (2011 Június 28)

19


----------



## ferenccc20 (2011 Június 28)

20


----------



## ferenccc20 (2011 Június 28)

21


----------



## ferenccc20 (2011 Június 28)

22


----------



## ferenccc20 (2011 Június 28)

23


----------



## ferenccc20 (2011 Június 28)

24


----------



## Valcsikám (2011 Június 28)

fbl írta:


> üdvözletem Kiskunfélegyházáról


Üdvözlet Budapestről


----------



## Valcsikám (2011 Június 28)

Melitta írta:


> 1, jelen


Szintén jelen


----------



## Valcsikám (2011 Június 28)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


Helló!
Szevasztok


----------



## rigike (2011 Június 28)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg



Sziasztok.Új tag vagyok  , úgyhogy beköszönök mindenkinek


----------



## Valcsikám (2011 Június 28)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


Szép időnk van!


----------



## tellurian (2011 Június 28)

próbálok...


----------



## Valcsikám (2011 Június 28)

1valaky írta:


> szuper vagykiss


Én is szuper vagyok


----------



## tellurian (2011 Június 28)

Mindenkinek nagy ÜDvözlet!


----------



## tellurian (2011 Június 28)

A görögök összeomlanának, a németeket mindenki megutálná; idén nem lép ki senki az eurózónából. Az államcsőd esélyesebb, de veszélyes opció, a legvalószínűbb az, hogy az EU hitelez és szigorít.


----------



## Hydronius (2011 Június 28)

Üdv mindenkinek!


----------



## Valcsikám (2011 Június 28)

pancetta írta:


> Xiii[/quo te]
> :99:


----------



## tellurian (2011 Június 28)

VI. kerületi Lendvay utcai irodaház 2004-es kiürítése óta sokáig elhagyatottan, elsötétítve állt. Később a Fidesz alapítványa működött ott, de a kétszintes épület felújítására nem költöttek, a vakolat omladozik, a tetőszerkezet elemei is láthatóan megroggyantak.


----------



## tellurian (2011 Június 28)

Ki követi el a legtöbb összeadási hibát?
- Az anyakönyvvezető.


----------



## tellurian (2011 Június 28)

Hogy hívják a peches indiánt? – Szopacs.


----------



## tellurian (2011 Június 28)

instein megérkezik a mennyország kapujába. Szent Péter elmondja neki, hogy mindenféle trükkökkel akarnak mindenféle emberek bejutni, bizonyítsa be, hogy ő Einstein. Einstein táblát meg krétát kér, és 10 perc alatt felvázolja a relativitáselméletet. Szent Péter beengedi. Picasso is megérkezik a mennyország kapujába. Szent Péter neki is elmondja. Ő is kér egy táblát, krétát és 5 perc alatt felvázol egy képet. Szent Péter őt is beengedi. Deutsch Tamás is megérkezik a mennyország kapujába. Szent Péter azt mondja neki:
- Einstein és Picasso egy táblával és egy krétával bebizonyították, hogy kik ők. Kíváncsi vagyok, te hogyan fogod bebizonyítani.
- Ki az az Einstein és ki az a Picasso?
- Gyere be, Tomikám!


----------



## tellurian (2011 Június 28)

George W. Bush szívrohamot kap, meghal és egyenesen a pokolba kerül. Az ördög már várja:
- Nem tudom, mit tegyek, rajta vagy a listámon, de egyetlen szabad szobám sincs. De mivel neked mindenképpen a pokolban kell maradnod, valamilyen megoldást kell találnom. Van itt néhány különc, akik messze nem annyira rosszak, mint te. Egyet közülük szabadon fogok bocsátani, te pedig elfoglalod a helyét. Eldöntheted, melyik helyére akarsz kerülni.
- Ez jól hangzik – gondolja George amikor elindulnak. Az ördög kinyitja az első szoba ajtaját. A szobában egy nagy uszodában Regan fuldoklik; elmerül, felmerül, elmerül, felmerül…
- Á, nem – mondja Bush -, ez nem nekem való, én nagyon rossz úszó vagyok.
Az ördög kinyitja a második ajtót. A szoba tele van sziklákkal és Nixon
próbálja a köveket egy fakalapáccsal összetörni.
- Nem, nekem problémám van a vállammal, nagy kín lenne nap mint nap követ törni.
Az ördög kinyitja a harmadik ajtót. A szobában Clinton fekszik a hátán, kezénél és lábánál fogva a padlóhoz kötözve. Clinton fölött Monica Lewinsky guggol és azt csinálja, amihez a legjobban ért. Bush tágra
nyílt szemmel bámulja őket, majd megszólal:
- Na, ezt el tudnám viselni – és előre dörzsöli a kezét.
- Rendben – mondja az ördög. – Szabad vagy, Monica.


----------



## tellurian (2011 Június 28)

Jack és Iván találkoznak, és arról kezdenek el beszélgetni, hogy melyik országban nagyobb a demokrácia:
- Nálunk olyan nagy a demokrácia, hogy én elmegyek a Fehér Házhoz, és lepisálom a kerítést, ha akarom – mondja Jack.
- Nálunk olyan nagy a demokrácia – kezdi el beszédét Iván -, hogy én elmegyek a Kremlbe, és a Lenin Mauzóleum tövében szarok egyet, ha akarok.
Jack már bánja, hogy túl nagyot hazudott, próbál enyhíteni a dolgon:
- Az igazság az, hogy azért körülnézek, nem látja-e valaki.
Mire Iván:
- Hát azért én se tolom le a gatyámat.


----------



## tellurian (2011 Június 28)

pedig megvan a 20 hsz-em...........


----------



## tvdr (2011 Június 28)

ujjujuujjjj


----------



## tvdr (2011 Június 28)

ez lesz a 8.


----------



## tvdr (2011 Június 28)

9es rajtszám


----------



## tvdr (2011 Június 28)

úristen..máris jubilálok!!


----------



## tvdr (2011 Június 28)

11..kb mint egy hétfő


----------



## tvdr (2011 Június 28)

12..szééééépen lasssssssannnnn


----------



## tvdr (2011 Június 28)

tizenhá...nehogy szerencsétlenséget okozzon


----------



## tvdr (2011 Június 28)

ő még csak 14


----------



## tvdr (2011 Június 28)

"fél"út a 15ös


----------



## tvdr (2011 Június 28)

ez a hsz már bemehet szórakozóhelyekre


----------



## tvdr (2011 Június 28)

a 17es már talán nem is szűz


----------



## tvdr (2011 Június 28)

(18)


----------



## tvdr (2011 Június 28)

3+3+3+3+3+3+1


----------



## tvdr (2011 Június 28)

és kész..mehetek letölteni  köszönöm a lehetőséget


----------



## QDIR (2011 Június 28)

Mire nem képes az unalom


----------



## QDIR (2011 Június 28)

jó kis vidik


----------



## NTibike (2011 Június 28)

Hello!


----------



## NTibike (2011 Június 28)

Szeretnek mar 20 uzenett utan jarni


----------



## NTibike (2011 Június 28)

mar csak 18


----------



## NTibike (2011 Június 28)

miert jo ez?


----------



## NTibike (2011 Június 28)

rossz ido van


----------



## NTibike (2011 Június 28)




----------



## NTibike (2011 Június 28)

mar csak 14


----------



## NTibike (2011 Június 28)




----------



## NTibike (2011 Június 28)

szorgalmas vagyok


----------



## NTibike (2011 Június 28)

es turelmes


----------



## NTibike (2011 Június 28)

mar a felenel jarok


----------



## NTibike (2011 Június 28)

nyam nyam


----------



## NTibike (2011 Június 28)

mar nincs sok hatra


----------



## NTibike (2011 Június 28)




----------



## NTibike (2011 Június 28)




----------



## NTibike (2011 Június 28)

mar csak 5


----------



## NTibike (2011 Június 28)




----------



## NTibike (2011 Június 28)

huhuhu


----------



## NTibike (2011 Június 28)

mar csak 2


----------



## NTibike (2011 Június 28)

es igen


----------



## NTibike (2011 Június 28)

meg mindig nem tudok tolteni


----------



## csanadyne75 (2011 Június 28)




----------



## csanadyne75 (2011 Június 28)

:d


----------



## csanadyne75 (2011 Június 28)

Xd


----------



## csanadyne75 (2011 Június 28)

Köszi


----------



## csanadyne75 (2011 Június 28)

Kösz


----------



## csanadyne75 (2011 Június 28)

Köszönöm hogy tag lehetek!


----------



## csanadyne75 (2011 Június 28)

Kíváncsi lennék a mintákra!


----------



## csanadyne75 (2011 Június 28)

Hátha meglátnám őket!


----------



## csanadyne75 (2011 Június 28)

Szépek lehetnek a minták!


----------



## csanadyne75 (2011 Június 28)

Megéri ennyiszer hozzászólni?


----------



## csanadyne75 (2011 Június 28)




----------



## csanadyne75 (2011 Június 28)

Van 11!


----------



## csanadyne75 (2011 Június 28)

12


----------



## csanadyne75 (2011 Június 28)

Xd


----------



## csanadyne75 (2011 Június 28)

Már csak 6 kell!!!!!


----------



## csanadyne75 (2011 Június 28)




----------



## csanadyne75 (2011 Június 28)

..............5.............


----------



## csanadyne75 (2011 Június 28)

Ennyi bajom még nem volt a minták keresésével!


----------



## csanadyne75 (2011 Június 28)

Olyan kíváncsi vagyok!!!


----------



## csanadyne75 (2011 Június 28)

Na végre!!!


----------



## Mangúla (2011 Június 28)

Valaki tud valamit a Goethe: Hans Hase oktatócsomagról?


----------



## Mangúla (2011 Június 28)

Nincs valakinek komplett Apáczai-s kézikönyve?


----------



## Mangúla (2011 Június 28)




----------



## Mangúla (2011 Június 28)

Így van, én i nagyon szeretném már megnyitni ezeket a kincseket!


----------



## Mangúla (2011 Június 28)

Nagyon szeretnék már mindehhez hozzáférni... (-:


----------



## _jesse_ (2011 Június 28)

Xd


----------



## Mangúla (2011 Június 28)

Milyen dolgozatok tartoznak ebbe a gyűjteménybe?


----------



## Mangúla (2011 Június 28)

Nagyon érdekel a Meixner féle módszer, jövőre ebből fogunk tanítani...


----------



## Mangúla (2011 Június 28)

Gegi80 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Ha valakinek megvan a 4.o apáczai szövegértő felmérő,kérem töltse fel az egész évi anyagát.
> 
> Előre is köszönöm!



Ha végre hozzáférek az oldalhoz feltöltöm!


----------



## Mangúla (2011 Június 28)

tavicsaj írta:


> Inkluzív nevelés
> Sérülésspecifikus eszköztár a pszichés fejlődés
> zavaraival küzdő gyermekek,
> tanulók​együttneveléséhez



Ismered a Kulcsár Mihályné féle Mozgásterpiás módszert?


----------



## Mangúla (2011 Június 28)

Kata84 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Rengeteget böngészek az oldalon, napközis tanító vagyok. Az értékeléshez nem igazán találtam anyagot ( 1-et kivéve, a katicás színezős lapot ). Ki hogyan értékeli a magatartást napi, heti, havi szinten?
> Remélem másnak is segítség, ha itt összegyűjtjük ...



Nem tudom, kaptál valahol választ a kérdésedre?Ugyanez lenne az én problémám is, jövőre elsősökkel....


----------



## Mangúla (2011 Június 28)

waldorf iskola: mindenki ugyanolyan szép, okos, kedves, aranyos...
VALÓSÁG: te csúnya vagy, én okos, ő undok...


----------



## Mangúla (2011 Június 28)

Halász Judit CD-je van valakinek?


----------



## Mangúla (2011 Június 28)

gepelod írta:


> Szia!
> Találsz olyan fórumot, hogy: "Német nyelvkönyvek, munkafüzetek, segédletek". Nagyon sok hasznos anyag van a fórumban.


Hol található ez a fórum, még új vagyok nem találom...


----------



## Mangúla (2011 Június 28)

Kata84 írta:


> Pass auf! 1 neu tanári segédanyag + feladatok


Pass auf-ból tanulnak jövőre a gyerekeim, de idén a Tamburin 1-ből tanultunk, nem lezs nekik szerinted nagy ugrás?


----------



## Mangúla (2011 Június 28)

mamics írta:


> Sziasztok, egy mesét hoztam:
> 
> Die Geschichte der Sumsemanns
> 
> Peterchens Mondfahrt ist ein Märchen für Kinder von Gerdt von Bassewitz. Es handelt von den Abenteuern des Maikäfers Herr Sumsemann, der zusammen mit den Menschenkindern Peter und Anneliese zum Mond fliegt, um von dort sein verlorengegangenes sechstes Beinchen zu holen.



Hány éveseknek használtad fel a mesét?


----------



## farkaspiroska (2011 Június 28)

köszönöm szépen, h itt lehetek, remélem hamarosan én is állandó tagnak számítok majd


----------



## Mangúla (2011 Június 28)

Megszereztem a 2 hozzászólást, eltelt a 2 nap és még mindig nem tudok megnyitni itt semmit .... )-:


----------



## Mangúla (2011 Június 28)

mangúla írta:


> megszereztem a 2 hozzászólást, eltelt a 2 nap és még mindig nem tudok megnyitni itt semmit .... )-:



20...


----------



## hinode (2011 Június 28)

Sziasztok!
Új vagyok. Örülök, hogy csatlakozhattam... de ... még két nap!


----------



## rock12 (2011 Június 28)

H


----------



## farkaspiroska (2011 Június 28)

igazán nincs mit...


----------



## farkaspiroska (2011 Június 28)




----------



## farkaspiroska (2011 Június 28)

vajon h kell feltölteni, van 1 jó kis magyar módszertan könyvem óvónéniknek, és valahogy fel kéne tegyem....


----------



## farkaspiroska (2011 Június 28)

sosem leszek már állandó tag???
(((


----------



## farkaspiroska (2011 Június 28)

na még 9 hozzászólás


----------



## farkaspiroska (2011 Június 28)

ugye nem baj ha végig írom a 8-at??


----------



## farkaspiroska (2011 Június 28)

még 7


----------



## farkaspiroska (2011 Június 28)

6


----------



## farkaspiroska (2011 Június 28)

Intr-o noapte o broasca intra si o fura pe Degetica cu tot cui patul din coaja de nuca. Broasca o intreaba pe Degetica daca vrea sa se marite cu fiul ei ,care era foarte urat, insa Degetica refuza si este dusa pe o frunza de nufar care a fost ajutata de pesti care au ros tulpina nufarului. Degetica plutea dar pana la urma ea se agata de picioarele unei muste care o duce pe Degetica intr-o dumbrava. Acolo intalneste o pasare care se lovise cand zbura. Atunci a fost luata de o familie de cartite care au ajutat pasarea si a putut sa zboare cu degetica inapoi acasa.


----------



## che25 (2011 Június 28)

Sziasztok! Újra itt. Lassan meglesz az 5 hsz.


----------



## dt0c1q (2011 Június 28)

1


----------



## tisa (2011 Június 28)

Nekem van ez!

.


----------



## lacos76 (2011 Június 28)

1


----------



## lacos76 (2011 Június 28)

2


----------



## lacos76 (2011 Június 28)

3


----------



## lacos76 (2011 Június 28)

4


----------



## lacos76 (2011 Június 28)

5


----------



## lacos76 (2011 Június 28)

6


----------



## lacos76 (2011 Június 28)

7


----------



## kicsiszolt (2011 Június 28)

Sziasztok!


----------



## kicsiszolt (2011 Június 28)

Köszönöm a lehetőséget!


----------



## kicsiszolt (2011 Június 28)

Remélem mindenki jól érzi magát!


----------



## kicsiszolt (2011 Június 28)

Szeretném minél előbb megszerezni a 20 hozzá szólást


----------



## kicsiszolt (2011 Június 28)

Én jól érzem itt magam.


----------



## dusamama (2011 Június 28)

Jó lenne, ha menne


----------



## kicsiszolt (2011 Június 28)

Dolgozom.


----------



## klatkaeszterke (2011 Június 28)

üdv


----------



## kicsiszolt (2011 Június 28)

Most is


----------



## dusamama (2011 Június 28)

miért 20?


----------



## lacos76 (2011 Június 28)

8


----------



## kicsiszolt (2011 Június 28)

Szeretem.


----------



## klatkaeszterke (2011 Június 28)

tök jó


----------



## kicsiszolt (2011 Június 28)

A munkám!


----------



## klatkaeszterke (2011 Június 28)

köszi


----------



## lacos76 (2011 Június 28)

9


----------



## kicsiszolt (2011 Június 28)

Remélem sokáig lesz.


----------



## dusamama (2011 Június 28)

Már több, mint 2 napja...


----------



## lacos76 (2011 Június 28)

10


----------



## klatkaeszterke (2011 Június 28)

üdv


----------



## kicsiszolt (2011 Június 28)

Jó dolgokat találtam itt.


----------



## lacos76 (2011 Június 28)

11


----------



## klatkaeszterke (2011 Június 28)

köszi


----------



## lacos76 (2011 Június 28)

12


----------



## kicsiszolt (2011 Június 28)

Szeretnék fórumozni is.


----------



## dusamama (2011 Június 28)

de jó lenne e nélkül


----------



## klatkaeszterke (2011 Június 28)




----------



## szimpatizator (2011 Június 28)

*köszi*



Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


kösz


----------



## kicsiszolt (2011 Június 28)

Ismerkedni


----------



## dusamama (2011 Június 28)

5. hozzá


----------



## lacos76 (2011 Június 28)

13


----------



## klatkaeszterke (2011 Június 28)




----------



## kicsiszolt (2011 Június 28)

Barátokat szerezni!


----------



## lacos76 (2011 Június 28)

14


----------



## kicsiszolt (2011 Június 28)

Ez a 18.


----------



## dusamama (2011 Június 28)

vajon erre..


----------



## klatkaeszterke (2011 Június 28)




----------



## kicsiszolt (2011 Június 28)

Már csak 1 kell.


----------



## lacos76 (2011 Június 28)

15


----------



## dusamama (2011 Június 28)

és még várni is kell


----------



## klatkaeszterke (2011 Június 28)




----------



## kicsiszolt (2011 Június 28)

És itt a 20.


----------



## lacos76 (2011 Június 28)

16


----------



## dusamama (2011 Június 28)

ez 8.


----------



## kicsiszolt (2011 Június 28)

Húú, köszönet!!!


----------



## lacos76 (2011 Június 28)

17


----------



## dusamama (2011 Június 28)

a szemem folyik ki


----------



## klatkaeszterke (2011 Június 28)




----------



## lacos76 (2011 Június 28)

18


----------



## dusamama (2011 Június 28)

10.


----------



## klatkaeszterke (2011 Június 28)




----------



## lacos76 (2011 Június 28)

19


----------



## klatkaeszterke (2011 Június 28)




----------



## dusamama (2011 Június 28)

muszály???


----------



## klatkaeszterke (2011 Június 28)




----------



## dusamama (2011 Június 28)

7:58???


----------



## lacos76 (2011 Június 28)

20


----------



## klatkaeszterke (2011 Június 28)




----------



## dusamama (2011 Június 28)

21:59


----------



## klatkaeszterke (2011 Június 28)




----------



## dusamama (2011 Június 28)

14.


----------



## klatkaeszterke (2011 Június 28)




----------



## lacos76 (2011 Június 28)

2020202020


----------



## dusamama (2011 Június 28)

ma még sikerül??


----------



## dusamama (2011 Június 28)

vagy majd jövőre??


----------



## klatkaeszterke (2011 Június 28)




----------



## dusamama (2011 Június 28)

Kanadai idő?


----------



## klatkaeszterke (2011 Június 28)




----------



## dusamama (2011 Június 28)

bocsánat ezért


----------



## klatkaeszterke (2011 Június 28)




----------



## dusamama (2011 Június 28)

és ezért


----------



## klatkaeszterke (2011 Június 28)




----------



## dusamama (2011 Június 28)

remélem ennyi volt


----------



## dusamama (2011 Június 28)

Kisvakond rajongók a gyerekeim


----------



## BIGSTAFF (2011 Június 28)

Szia!


----------



## BIGSTAFF (2011 Június 28)

ok


----------



## BIGSTAFF (2011 Június 28)

koszi


----------



## BIGSTAFF (2011 Június 28)

4


----------



## BIGSTAFF (2011 Június 28)

5


----------



## BIGSTAFF (2011 Június 28)

6


----------



## BIGSTAFF (2011 Június 28)

7


----------



## BIGSTAFF (2011 Június 28)

8


----------



## BIGSTAFF (2011 Június 28)

9Olyan NINCS, hogy valami nem sörnyitó....!!!


----------



## BIGSTAFF (2011 Június 28)

10 Miben van a legtöbb vitamin?


----------



## BIGSTAFF (2011 Június 28)

11 A gyógyszertárban.


----------



## BIGSTAFF (2011 Június 28)

12 Mi lesz a sündisznóból ha viagrát adnak neki?


----------



## BIGSTAFF (2011 Június 28)

13 Buzogány


----------



## BIGSTAFF (2011 Június 28)

14 Sosem hittem a Télapóban, mert tudtam, hogy egy fehér fickó sötétedés után sosem jön az utcánkba. (Dick Gregory)


----------



## BIGSTAFF (2011 Június 28)

15 Miben hasonlít egy nő a tepsihez?
- Előbb mindkettőt forróvá kell tenni, hogy után betehesd a húst.


----------



## BIGSTAFF (2011 Június 28)

16 Idős házaspár gyémántlakodalmat tart. Este úgy döntenek, szeretkezni fognak. Néni bemegy a fürdőbe, hogy kicsit előkészítse magát. Döbbenten nézi, hogy tiszta ősz a szőre, és gyorsan befesti feketére, majd befekszik az ágyba.
Az öreg is kimegy a fürdőbe, de sehogy sem akaródzik felállni neki.
Fogja, két hurkapálcát tesz mellé és gézzel áttekeri, majd bemegy a szobába felhajtja a lepedőt és meglátja az öregasszonyt korom feketében.
- Mi van asszony? Kit gyászolsz?
- Hááááát..., azt akit te hordágyon hozol.


----------



## BIGSTAFF (2011 Június 28)

17


----------



## BIGSTAFF (2011 Június 28)

18 -Mi a különbség a tanga és az afgánok között?
-Semmi!
-Mindkettő területet véd, eredménytelenül.


----------



## BIGSTAFF (2011 Június 28)

19 Életed merészséged arányában zsugorodik össze vagy tárul szét. (Anais Nin)


----------



## BIGSTAFF (2011 Június 28)

20 Két csiga beszélget 
megszólal az egyik:
- Átmegyünk a másik oldalra
A másik válaszol
- ÁÁ oda születni kell


----------



## BIGSTAFF (2011 Június 28)

????????? megvolt a 20


----------



## Sabius (2011 Június 28)

6


----------



## Sabius (2011 Június 28)

Már csak pár üzenet...


----------



## Sabius (2011 Június 28)

Addig jár a korsó a kútra, amíg meg nem telik...


----------



## freka69 (2011 Június 28)

hali


----------



## freka69 (2011 Június 28)

én


----------



## freka69 (2011 Június 28)

gyorsan


----------



## skime (2011 Június 28)

Sziasztok!


----------



## freka69 (2011 Június 28)

akarok


----------



## freka69 (2011 Június 28)

20 hozzászólást D


----------



## freka69 (2011 Június 28)

szép


----------



## freka69 (2011 Június 28)

jóóóóóóóóóó


----------



## freka69 (2011 Június 28)

estét


----------



## freka69 (2011 Június 28)

mindenkinek


----------



## freka69 (2011 Június 28)

ezen kívül már csak 10 kell


----------



## freka69 (2011 Június 28)

szupiiii a nyááár


----------



## BIGSTAFF (2011 Június 28)

22 valami nem okés


----------



## freka69 (2011 Június 28)

fiatalság bolondság


----------



## BIGSTAFF (2011 Június 28)

23 próbálok pozitívan gondolkodni, de egyre kevésbé jön össze


----------



## freka69 (2011 Június 28)

elvagyok én magamban


----------



## BIGSTAFF (2011 Június 28)

*BIGSTAFF*, a lap megetekintésére nincs jogosultságod, ennek a következő okai lehetnek:


*Minimum 20 hozzászólás és legalább 2 napos regisztráció szükséges az oldal megtekintéséhez, vagy a funkció használatához.* Ebben, vagy ebben a témában ezeket könnyedén összegyűjtheted.
Esetleg más üzenetét próbálod módosítani, vagy az adminisztrátori lehetöségeket használni.
Ha épp üzenetet próbálsz küldeni, elképzelhető, hogy ezt az adminisztrátor itt nem engedélyezte.
 Kilépés Főoldal​


----------



## freka69 (2011 Június 28)

már csak 6


----------



## freka69 (2011 Június 28)

aztán békén hagyok mindenkit


----------



## BIGSTAFF (2011 Június 28)

Meg tudná magyarázni valaki, hogy miért írja ki ezt nekem a rendszer?


----------



## freka69 (2011 Június 28)

4


----------



## freka69 (2011 Június 28)

fogalmam nincsen Bigstaff én is azzal próbálkozom h már meglegyen


----------



## freka69 (2011 Június 28)

2


----------



## freka69 (2011 Június 28)

1


----------



## freka69 (2011 Június 28)

00000000000000000000 yeah


----------



## BIGSTAFF (2011 Június 28)

merugye 3 éve regisztráltam, és írkálom céltalanul ezeket az agyament hozzászólásokat... Vagy ennyire sok idő kell az Echelonnak, hogy bemérje az ip-met?


----------



## BIGSTAFF (2011 Június 28)

freka69 jó fej vagy!


----------



## Mamicu (2011 Június 28)

1


----------



## Mamicu (2011 Június 28)

kiss


----------



## Mamicu (2011 Június 28)

2


----------



## Mamicu (2011 Június 28)

3


----------



## Mamicu (2011 Június 28)

4


----------



## Mamicu (2011 Június 28)

5


----------



## Mamicu (2011 Június 29)

6


----------



## Mamicu (2011 Június 29)

Kár hogy nem lehet itt semmit sem megnézni, még 100 napos regisztráció után sem,


----------



## Puszmó (2011 Június 29)

Thx


----------



## bacax72 (2011 Június 29)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


----------



## zender70 (2011 Június 29)

Óriási.


----------



## michelin1975 (2011 Június 29)

Köszönöm hogy itt lehetek és hogy rátaláltam eme fórumra.
Thx God!


----------



## Cirus (2011 Június 29)

Szép jó napot!


----------



## kalman.alt (2011 Június 29)

Sziasztok!


----------



## kalman.alt (2011 Június 29)

Én is most regisztráltam


----------



## kalman.alt (2011 Június 29)

Van itt még valaki vagy egyedül vagyok?


----------



## kalman.alt (2011 Június 29)

Itt most elég gagyi az idő


----------



## kalman.alt (2011 Június 29)

Folyton esik


----------



## kalman.alt (2011 Június 29)

Remélem jövő héten már jobb idő lesz


----------



## kalman.alt (2011 Június 29)

Bár az időjósok nem ezt mondják


----------



## kalman.alt (2011 Június 29)

Jó kis nyaralásunk lesz ilyen időben


----------



## kalman.alt (2011 Június 29)

Sebaj, majd viszünk sok páleszt és az átmelegít


----------



## kalman.alt (2011 Június 29)

Elég jól pörög ez a topic


----------



## kalman.alt (2011 Június 29)

Már 170584 hozzászólás


----------



## kalman.alt (2011 Június 29)

Gondolom mindenki csak írja


----------



## kalman.alt (2011 Június 29)

és senki nem olvassa


----------



## kalman.alt (2011 Június 29)

Jól fogynak az androidos kütyük


----------



## Cirus (2011 Június 29)

Köszönöm a segítséget.


----------



## kalman.alt (2011 Június 29)

Mai hír az indexen: Napi félmillió androidos készüléket aktiválnak


----------



## kalman.alt (2011 Június 29)

Ha így nő, akkor év végére már egymillió is lehet


----------



## kalman.alt (2011 Június 29)

1 hónapja még csak 400000 volt


----------



## kalman.alt (2011 Június 29)

Nekem is van egy


----------



## kalman.alt (2011 Június 29)

Nagyon jó


----------



## kalman.alt (2011 Június 29)

Nagyon szeretem


----------



## Truly (2011 Június 29)

Két barát horgászik egy tóban. Először fognak egy teáskannát, aztán egy fazekat, majd végül egy cipő akad a horogra. Egymásra néznek, és az egyikük megszólal:
- Te, menjünk innen! Itt lakik lenn valaki.


----------



## Truly (2011 Június 29)

- Apu, hol van az Alpok?
- Anyádat kérdezd, ő rak el mindent!


----------



## Truly (2011 Június 29)

- Meddig bírja a teve víz nélkül?
- Élete végéig.


----------



## Truly (2011 Június 29)

- Melyik a legrosszabb gyógyszer?
- A kilenc. 
- Miért?
- Mert fordítva hat...


----------



## Truly (2011 Június 29)

- Mit csinálsz ha a sivatagban vagy, veled szemben egy oroszlán és a zsebedbe varrva egy alma van?
- Vársz türelmesen, mert a türelem rózsát terem, megfogod, a tüskéivel kivágod az almát a zsebedből, eldobod, mert az alma nem esik messze a fájától, felmászol a fára, így lóvá tetted az oroszlánt és kilovagolsz a sivatagból!


----------



## slashlist (2011 Június 29)

Feleslegesnek tartom ezt a 20 hozzászólásos dolgot. Az emberek ugyis visszatérnek az oldalra ha jó az oldal. S ettől nem kellene tartani,hogy megszűnik a forgalom az oldalon.


----------



## slashlist (2011 Június 29)

akkor bármit lehet irni és azt amit akarok.


----------



## asterix (2011 Június 29)

*20 hozzászólás gyűjtése!*

Sziasztok!


----------



## asterix (2011 Június 29)

Itt vagyok megint!


----------



## asterix (2011 Június 29)

Most gyűjtöm a 20 hozzászólást!


----------



## asterix (2011 Június 29)

Azt hiszem ma elég jól vagyok!


----------



## asterix (2011 Június 29)

Az előbbi hozzászólásomból úgy tűnhet, mintha egy pszichopata őrült lennék!


----------



## asterix (2011 Június 29)

Pedig nem! A pszichiáterem nem ezt állította!


----------



## asterix (2011 Június 29)

Ő azt mondta, hogy amikor így érzek, vegyek be egy antipszichotikumot! Tehát nem vagyok őrült! Vagy igen?


----------



## asterix (2011 Június 29)

Nos, egy biztos, imádok itt lenni!


----------



## asterix (2011 Június 29)

És úgy tűnik elértem a 20 hozzászólást!


----------



## tintapaca (2011 Június 29)

Sziasztok


----------



## TiborSzalai (2011 Június 29)

melitta írta:


> aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


123456789


----------



## TiborSzalai (2011 Június 29)




----------



## bereczlizi (2011 Június 29)

Minden kezdet nehéz?...


----------



## zoya100 (2011 Június 29)

Sziasztok!


----------



## anettke92 (2011 Június 29)

köszi a segítséget!


----------



## Pollakfeca (2011 Június 29)

köszi


----------



## Pollakfeca (2011 Június 29)

ez jól jött


----------



## Pollakfeca (2011 Június 29)

wow


----------



## Pollakfeca (2011 Június 29)

Manowar Rulez


----------



## bereczlizi (2011 Június 29)

Nagyon


----------



## Pollakfeca (2011 Június 29)




----------



## anettke92 (2011 Június 29)

hellló


----------



## Pollakfeca (2011 Június 29)

vagy le is vághatod a körmöd


----------



## Pollakfeca (2011 Június 29)




----------



## Pollakfeca (2011 Június 29)




----------



## oocsike (2011 Június 29)

[FONT=&quot]A szívünk, ez a tökéletlen érzékszerv, néha meghasad, és abba egy kicsit mi is belehalunk. De az igazi szeretet már csak ilyen.(Richard Russo)[/FONT]


----------



## Pollakfeca (2011 Június 29)

kérdezzünk erről egy süket embert!


----------



## Pollakfeca (2011 Június 29)

lassan nekem is meglesz


----------



## Pollakfeca (2011 Június 29)

ok


----------



## ferenc51 (2011 Június 29)

*hozzászólás*



Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


 Köszönöm a lehetőséget


----------



## ferenc51 (2011 Június 29)

*Köszönet*



durcy írta:


> Nagyon segitö kész vagy de ilyen egy jó moderator.kiss


Magam is élek a lehetőséggel!


----------



## babszemjanko123 (2011 Június 29)

Sziasztok!


----------



## babszemjanko123 (2011 Június 29)

Tetszik a fórum.


----------



## enyedit (2011 Június 29)

sziasztok


----------



## babszemjanko123 (2011 Június 29)

Jó dolgok vannak fent


----------



## enyedit (2011 Június 29)

szeretem ezt a fóRUM-ot


----------



## enyedit (2011 Június 29)

hellosziaszevasz


----------



## babszemjanko123 (2011 Június 29)

Már csak néhány kell


----------



## enyedit (2011 Június 29)

jónapot kívánok


----------



## babszemjanko123 (2011 Június 29)

Visszaszámlálás


----------



## enyedit (2011 Június 29)

'adjon isten szép jó napot


----------



## ferenc51 (2011 Június 29)

*Köszönet*



Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


 Köszönöm


----------



## ferenc51 (2011 Június 29)

*üzenet*



babszemjanko123 írta:


> Már csak néhány kell


 Jó Neked! Nekem még sok kell!


----------



## ferenc51 (2011 Június 29)

*válasz*



enyedit írta:


> 'adjon isten szép jó napot


 Minden tagnak!


----------



## feckereki (2011 Június 29)

Köszönet mindenért.


----------



## feckereki (2011 Június 29)

Köszönöm.


----------



## feckereki (2011 Június 29)

Sziasztok.


----------



## feckereki (2011 Június 29)

Érthető, tökéletes.


----------



## feckereki (2011 Június 29)

Érdekes


----------



## pdzs6 (2011 Június 29)

Hali! Már egy ideje szemeztem a Canadahun fórummal....


----------



## apuci76 (2011 Június 29)

hello


----------



## apuci76 (2011 Június 29)

csak be köszöntem


----------



## apuci76 (2011 Június 29)

12


----------



## apuci76 (2011 Június 29)

111


----------



## zenith1 (2011 Június 29)

*Köszönet*

Köszönöm,hogy itt lehetek.


----------



## zenith1 (2011 Június 29)

Szeretnék könyvjelzőt készíteni. Keresztszemest keresek


----------



## zenith1 (2011 Június 29)

kérek mindenkit, ha van neki ilyen akkor küldjönnekem mintákat


----------



## zenith1 (2011 Június 29)

Előre is köszönöm.


----------



## zenith1 (2011 Június 29)

A keresztszemest csak most tanulgatom.


----------



## p956 (2011 Június 29)

Hello mindenkinek.


----------



## p956 (2011 Június 29)

Köszönet!


----------



## p956 (2011 Június 29)

teccik ez hely


----------



## p956 (2011 Június 29)

már alig kell pár hozzászólás


----------



## p956 (2011 Június 29)

szép az idő


----------



## p956 (2011 Június 29)

ugye?


----------



## p956 (2011 Június 29)

senki


----------



## p956 (2011 Június 29)

van itt valaki?


----------



## p956 (2011 Június 29)

ámokfutást rendezek


----------



## p956 (2011 Június 29)

jajajaj


----------



## p956 (2011 Június 29)

a felén már túlvagyok


----------



## p956 (2011 Június 29)

mindjárt, mindjárt


----------



## p956 (2011 Június 29)

halandzsa


----------



## p956 (2011 Június 29)

jelen


----------



## p956 (2011 Június 29)

hajrá


----------



## p956 (2011 Június 29)

kitartás


----------



## p956 (2011 Június 29)

még egy pici kell


----------



## p956 (2011 Június 29)

csak 3


----------



## p956 (2011 Június 29)

finisben vagyok


----------



## p956 (2011 Június 29)

hurrá hurrá


----------



## b_monika (2011 Június 29)

köszi szépen!


----------



## b_monika (2011 Június 29)

szia


----------



## b_monika (2011 Június 29)

hajrá


----------



## b_monika (2011 Június 29)

itt vagyok!


----------



## b_monika (2011 Június 29)

nem is oly könnyű ez!


----------



## b_monika (2011 Június 29)

mennyi kell még?!


----------



## b_monika (2011 Június 29)

no még egy kicsi!


----------



## b_monika (2011 Június 29)

talán ma még meg lesz!


----------



## b_monika (2011 Június 29)

nem kell sok már!


----------



## b_monika (2011 Június 29)

lassan itt a vége!


----------



## b_monika (2011 Június 29)

fuss e l véle!


----------



## b_monika (2011 Június 29)

köszönet érte!!!


----------



## Esztyke84 (2011 Június 29)

hát én igyekeztem értelmes hozzászólásokat írni eddig, de úgy látszik, nincs meg a létszám!


----------



## Esztyke84 (2011 Június 29)

még mindig nincs meg... (


----------



## Esztyke84 (2011 Június 29)

jajj, szeretnék már egy jó finom sütit!!!


----------



## Esztyke84 (2011 Június 29)

vagy egy pizzát


----------



## Esztyke84 (2011 Június 29)

vagy bármit


----------



## Esztyke84 (2011 Június 29)

...esetleg egy pohár bor kis sajttal...


----------



## Esztyke84 (2011 Június 29)

...vagy sör kis kolbásszal....


----------



## Esztyke84 (2011 Június 29)

...vagy pezsgő eperrel.. )


----------



## BBoyBen (2011 Június 29)

Nemrég regeltem,és kellene pár zene szal írok


----------



## BBoyBen (2011 Június 29)

Am mire jó,hogy 20 komit kell írni?


----------



## BBoyBen (2011 Június 29)

Ez a kettő így passzol?


----------



## BBoyBen (2011 Június 29)

Remélem nem fogtok harizni,ha gyorsan összeírok minden hülyeséget


----------



## Sabius (2011 Június 29)

subidubidúúú


----------



## BBoyBen (2011 Június 29)

Csak kell pár Kárpátia zene


----------



## Sabius (2011 Június 29)

Én is csak úgy írogatok


----------



## BBoyBen (2011 Június 29)

Kinek mi a kedvenc előadója?


----------



## BBoyBen (2011 Június 29)

Üdvözlők mindenkit! 
Én is a 20 hozzászólásra gyúrok, de még nem igazán ismerem ki magam majd idővel ....


----------



## BBoyBen (2011 Június 29)

Akkor szerencsére nem csak én vagyok egyedül


----------



## BBoyBen (2011 Június 29)

Mármint aki így összevissza írkál gyorsan mindent


----------



## BBoyBen (2011 Június 29)

Még kell úgy vagy 13 hsz.


----------



## BBoyBen (2011 Június 29)

Nemisss,már csak 10  haladok


----------



## rud-x (2011 Június 29)

Budapestről is!


----------



## Sabius (2011 Június 29)

Mert okosatírni azt nem tudok


----------



## BBoyBen (2011 Június 29)

Am csak hogy hasznosan is írkáljak,ha valaki tud Caramel számokat midiben az rjon már rám


----------



## rud-x (2011 Június 29)

1


----------



## rud-x (2011 Június 29)

3


----------



## Sabius (2011 Június 29)

Honnan lehet tudni, hogy meg van a20?


----------



## BBoyBen (2011 Június 29)

ja és igen,a [email protected] e-mail címre  Lélekdonort kerestem volna,de nem találtam :S


----------



## Sabius (2011 Június 29)

Honnan lehet tudni, hogy meg van a 20?


----------



## BBoyBen (2011 Június 29)

Sabius
A hsz-mellett van az adattáblád,oda van kiírva


----------



## rud-x (2011 Június 29)

4


----------



## rud-x (2011 Június 29)

5


----------



## Sabius (2011 Június 29)

Mert már nem számolom


----------



## rud-x (2011 Június 29)

6


----------



## BBoyBen (2011 Június 29)

Am ez akkora hülyeség,hogy írkálni kell


----------



## rud-x (2011 Június 29)

7


----------



## Sabius (2011 Június 29)

Ja, megvan, köszi


----------



## rud-x (2011 Június 29)

8


----------



## rud-x (2011 Június 29)

9


----------



## BBoyBen (2011 Június 29)

Nem jó ez semmire,csak telnek az oldalak


----------



## rud-x (2011 Június 29)

10


----------



## Sabius (2011 Június 29)

Sztem is elég fura ötlet aez az írkálósdi


----------



## rud-x (2011 Június 29)

11


----------



## BBoyBen (2011 Június 29)

Am ti ezeket a midiket milyen célból használjátok fel? Zongorázáshoz?


----------



## Sabius (2011 Június 29)

Még ha eszmét cserélnénk értelmes dolgokról, de így????


----------



## rud-x (2011 Június 29)

12


----------



## rud-x (2011 Június 29)

13


----------



## Sabius (2011 Június 29)

Mindjárt megvan a 20


----------



## Sabius (2011 Június 29)

19


----------



## BBoyBen (2011 Június 29)

Na igen  valakinek ez biztos jó xD


----------



## rud-x (2011 Június 29)

ez a fórum ezért van, a többi pedig arra, hogy eszmét cseréljünk értelmes dolgokról.


----------



## BBoyBen (2011 Június 29)

nekem is már csak pár db kell,2-3


----------



## Sabius (2011 Június 29)

20 !!!!!!!


----------



## rud-x (2011 Június 29)

15


----------



## BBoyBen (2011 Június 29)

Akkor szia,gondolom nem jössz többet majd ide írkálni


----------



## rud-x (2011 Június 29)

16


----------



## rud-x (2011 Június 29)

..


----------



## rud-x (2011 Június 29)

18


----------



## rud-x (2011 Június 29)

19


----------



## rud-x (2011 Június 29)

végre.


----------



## kacskaringoo (2011 Június 29)

Ajaj
Nehéz lesz a 20...


----------



## kacskaringoo (2011 Június 29)

Bár már csak 15


----------



## kacskaringoo (2011 Június 29)

Illetve 14


----------



## kacskaringoo (2011 Június 29)

13


----------



## kacskaringoo (2011 Június 29)

12....


----------



## kacskaringoo (2011 Június 29)

Lassan a célegyenes..


----------



## kacskaringoo (2011 Június 29)

10- tiszta víz


----------



## kacskaringoo (2011 Június 29)

9- kis Ferenc


----------



## kacskaringoo (2011 Június 29)

8- leszakadt a polc


----------



## kacskaringoo (2011 Június 29)

7- dörög az ég


----------



## kacskaringoo (2011 Június 29)

6- hasad a pad


----------



## kacskaringoo (2011 Június 29)

5- érik a tök


----------



## kacskaringoo (2011 Június 29)

4- biz' oda nem mégy


----------



## kacskaringoo (2011 Június 29)

3- Te vagy az én párom


----------



## kacskaringoo (2011 Június 29)

2- feneketlen teknő


----------



## kacskaringoo (2011 Június 29)

1- megérett a meggy


----------



## kacskaringoo (2011 Június 29)

És már kész is!!!!! 
Köszönöm!


----------



## kayassine78 (2011 Június 29)

gyűjtöm a 20-at: 1.


----------



## kayassine78 (2011 Június 29)

2


----------



## kayassine78 (2011 Június 29)

3


----------



## kayassine78 (2011 Június 29)

4


----------



## kayassine78 (2011 Június 29)

5


----------



## kayassine78 (2011 Június 29)

6


----------



## Milanmano (2011 Június 29)

én is 1


----------



## kayassine78 (2011 Június 29)

7


----------



## Milanmano (2011 Június 29)

2


----------



## kayassine78 (2011 Június 29)

8


----------



## kayassine78 (2011 Június 29)

9


----------



## Milanmano (2011 Június 29)

3


----------



## Milanmano (2011 Június 29)

4


----------



## Milanmano (2011 Június 29)

5


----------



## Milanmano (2011 Június 29)

6


----------



## kayassine78 (2011 Június 29)

10


----------



## kayassine78 (2011 Június 29)

11


----------



## kayassine78 (2011 Június 29)

12


----------



## kayassine78 (2011 Június 29)

13


----------



## kayassine78 (2011 Június 29)

14


----------



## kayassine78 (2011 Június 29)

15


----------



## kayassine78 (2011 Június 29)

16


----------



## kayassine78 (2011 Június 29)

17


----------



## kayassine78 (2011 Június 29)

18


----------



## kayassine78 (2011 Június 29)

19


----------



## kayassine78 (2011 Június 29)

20


----------



## kayassine78 (2011 Június 29)

21


----------



## csuka100 (2011 Június 30)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg



köszi


----------



## csuka100 (2011 Június 30)

csuka100 írta:


> köszi



1


----------



## tymyke (2011 Június 30)

sziasztok!


----------



## tymyke (2011 Június 30)

sokszor latogattam mar meg ezt az oldalt...most vegre regisztraltam


----------



## tymyke (2011 Június 30)

ha mar ugyis irkalunk kezdhetne valaki valami temat... legalabb irjunk valami ertelmeset


----------



## tymyke (2011 Június 30)

ha nem kenytelen leszek en is szamozni az uzeneteim


----------



## tymyke (2011 Június 30)

akkor mar megvan 4, ezzel az 5-ik


----------



## tymyke (2011 Június 30)

6


----------



## tymyke (2011 Június 30)

7


----------



## tymyke (2011 Június 30)

8


----------



## tymyke (2011 Június 30)

:d


----------



## tymyke (2011 Június 30)

es 10...


----------



## ogyugy01 (2011 Június 30)

Remek ötlet!


----------



## xiaoshen (2011 Június 30)

jelen!


----------



## xiaoshen (2011 Június 30)

még mindig jelen


----------



## xiaoshen (2011 Június 30)

3


----------



## xiaoshen (2011 Június 30)

4


----------



## xiaoshen (2011 Június 30)

5


----------



## xiaoshen (2011 Június 30)

6


----------



## xiaoshen (2011 Június 30)

7


----------



## xiaoshen (2011 Június 30)

bocs, 8


----------



## xiaoshen (2011 Június 30)

9


----------



## xiaoshen (2011 Június 30)

10


----------



## xiaoshen (2011 Június 30)

11


----------



## xiaoshen (2011 Június 30)

12


----------



## xiaoshen (2011 Június 30)

13


----------



## xiaoshen (2011 Június 30)

14


----------



## xiaoshen (2011 Június 30)

15


----------



## xiaoshen (2011 Június 30)

16


----------



## xiaoshen (2011 Június 30)

17


----------



## xiaoshen (2011 Június 30)

18


----------



## xiaoshen (2011 Június 30)

19


----------



## xiaoshen (2011 Június 30)

20, vége


----------



## xiaoshen (2011 Június 30)

jelen4


----------



## ttime (2011 Június 30)

Ez azért elég gáz


----------



## ttime (2011 Június 30)

így mire jó


----------



## ttime (2011 Június 30)

ez az egész


----------



## Morzsicu (2011 Június 30)

Sziasztok! Szép napot!


----------



## ttime (2011 Június 30)

korlátozás a


----------



## ttime (2011 Június 30)

húsz hozzászólással?


----------



## ttime (2011 Június 30)

6


----------



## ttime (2011 Június 30)

7


----------



## ttime (2011 Június 30)

8


----------



## ttime (2011 Június 30)

9


----------



## ttime (2011 Június 30)

10


----------



## ttime (2011 Június 30)

11


----------



## ttime (2011 Június 30)

12


----------



## ttime (2011 Június 30)

13


----------



## ttime (2011 Június 30)

14


----------



## ttime (2011 Június 30)

15


----------



## ttime (2011 Június 30)

16


----------



## ttime (2011 Június 30)

17


----------



## ttime (2011 Június 30)

18


----------



## ttime (2011 Június 30)

19


----------



## ttime (2011 Június 30)

20


----------



## ttime (2011 Június 30)

21


----------



## timigirl (2011 Június 30)

szia 
mindenkinek szép napot


----------



## timigirl (2011 Június 30)

megint én


----------



## timigirl (2011 Június 30)

mért nem enged letölteni már rég óta regisztráltam


----------



## timigirl (2011 Június 30)

vagy még nincs 20 hozzászólás


----------



## timigirl (2011 Június 30)

na majd most csinálok )))


----------



## timigirl (2011 Június 30)

hiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## timigirl (2011 Június 30)




----------



## timigirl (2011 Június 30)

))


----------



## timigirl (2011 Június 30)

:d


----------



## timigirl (2011 Június 30)




----------



## timigirl (2011 Június 30)

11


----------



## timigirl (2011 Június 30)

hát ez jó ezzel lehet szórakozni egy ideig


----------



## timigirl (2011 Június 30)

mért nem elég 10


----------



## timigirl (2011 Június 30)

na még egy


----------



## timigirl (2011 Június 30)

köszöntem a lehetőséget 
szépeket


----------



## anettke92 (2011 Június 30)

köszi


----------



## mastertom (2011 Június 30)

Sziasztok!


----------



## kerecsen78 (2011 Június 30)

Szia!

20 hozzászólás után sem tudok letölteni??? Vajon miért??? Előre is köszi a választ.


----------



## Stellanita (2011 Június 30)

Szia!
Nagyon köszi ezt a lehetőséget


----------



## Stellanita (2011 Június 30)

Szia Vajon ezt is számolja egynek ?


----------



## Stellanita (2011 Június 30)

kerecsen78 írta:


> Szia!
> 
> 20 hozzászólás után sem tudok letölteni??? Vajon miért??? Előre is köszi a választ.




Uhh! Remélem, csak átmeneti a "hiba" (?!). Én is gyűjtögetek és türelmetlen lévén, jó lenne mielőbb bejutni.


----------



## Stellanita (2011 Június 30)

Jaj, de jó...Csak összegyűlik lassan


----------



## Stellanita (2011 Június 30)

Köszönöm a hasznos információkat mindenkinek!


----------



## Stellanita (2011 Június 30)

Köszönöm a sok okosságot, nem győzöm majd szállítani a húgomnak, aki hamarosan anyuka lesz


----------



## mészéva (2011 Június 30)

Ez már 21. Köszi!


----------



## kfa (2011 Június 30)

Hát akkor menjen a 20 komment, e-book-ot szeretnék letölteni


----------



## kfa (2011 Június 30)

sziasztok!


----------



## kfa (2011 Június 30)

A nemzeti hősök többet ártottak az emberiségnek, mint az orvostudomány.


----------



## kfa (2011 Június 30)

Addig kell ütni a lovat, amíg még meleg.


----------



## kfa (2011 Június 30)

Lassan mondom, hogy mások is megértsék: le kell szállni arról a lóról, amelyik megdöglött.


----------



## kfa (2011 Június 30)

Jobb ma egy lófej, mint holnap a túszok.


----------



## kfa (2011 Június 30)

Egy dakota nyomolvasó nem téved el, csak nem tudja, hol van.


----------



## kfa (2011 Június 30)

Nem zörög a paraszt, ha nem fúj a szél.


----------



## kfa (2011 Június 30)

Ha kisebbségi csimoták potyognak az égből, a tornádó nagyon közel jár.


----------



## kfa (2011 Június 30)

Az étel ízét a nátrium-glutamát adja meg.


----------



## kfa (2011 Június 30)

A forradalom után csak forradalmárok maradnak.


----------



## kfa (2011 Június 30)

Egyik 19, a másik 15,833+ÁFA.


----------



## kfa (2011 Június 30)

Vagy megszoksz, vagy... úgy szétverem a pofádat, hogy többet nem panaszkodsz soha.


----------



## kfa (2011 Június 30)

Jobb ma egy tapír, mint holnap egy vámpír.


----------



## kfa (2011 Június 30)

Jobb ma egy praliné, mint holnap két proliné.


----------



## kfa (2011 Június 30)

Tanúból lesz a legkönnyebben vádlott.


----------



## kfa (2011 Június 30)

A politikust hamarabb utolérik, mint a sánta kutyát


----------



## kfa (2011 Június 30)

Az élet sava-borsa az ecetmuslica.


----------



## kfa (2011 Június 30)

Nem mindenki betörő, aki zoknit húz a fejére.


----------



## kfa (2011 Június 30)

A szomszéd fűje mindig jobb hallucinogén.


----------



## Bindi (2011 Június 30)

sziasztok


----------



## solya0317 (2011 Június 30)

sziasztok van itt valaki?


----------



## solya0317 (2011 Június 30)

gyorsan össze kellene gyűjtenem 20 hozzászólást mert van fent az oldalon egy zene amit nagyon szeretnék meghallgatni


----------



## kanyóca (2011 Június 30)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


----------



## kanyóca (2011 Június 30)

solya0317 írta:


> gyorsan össze kellene gyűjtenem 20 hozzászólást mert van fent az oldalon egy zene amit nagyon szeretnék meghallgatni


----------



## solya0317 (2011 Június 30)




----------



## solya0317 (2011 Június 30)

nah már csak 15?


----------



## kanyóca (2011 Június 30)

Halihó! Nekem is csak 20 hozzászólás kellene egy könyvért. Üdv: kanyóca


----------



## solya0317 (2011 Június 30)

hát akkor írkáljunk vmit


----------



## kanyóca (2011 Június 30)

solya0317 írta:


> nah már csak 15?


----------



## kanyóca (2011 Június 30)

No, már csak 10!


----------



## solya0317 (2011 Június 30)

akkor húzzunk bele


----------



## Andu05 (2011 Június 30)

Sziasztok!!!


----------



## Andu05 (2011 Június 30)

" A barát olyan ember aki ismer,és mégis szeret."


----------



## Andu05 (2011 Június 30)

A szerelem olyan, mint a víz. Beleeshetsz, akár bele is fulladhatsz.. mégsem tudsz élni nélküle!


----------



## Andu05 (2011 Június 30)

"Te a világnak csak egy ember vagy, de valakinek te jelentheted az egész világot!"


----------



## Andu05 (2011 Június 30)

Az élet egy nagy szerepjáték. Mindannyian játsszuk az általunk választott karaktert, és csak egy dolog van ami kizökkenthet minket a szerepünkből, s az nem más, mint a szerelem. Mikor jön valaki, aki az első perctől kezdve átlát rajtunk, az ő szemében az álarcunk lehull és megsemmisül. Csupán az igazi énünk érvényesül, ha akarjuk, ha nem, és ez az, ami néha annyira megrémít minket, hogy legszívesebben hanyatt-homlok menekülnénk, de hamarosan rájövünk, hogy e nélkül nincs értelme az életünknek.


----------



## kanyóca (2011 Június 30)

Szívesen segítek a hozzászólások összegyűjtésében, hátha én is kapok néhányat.


----------



## Andu05 (2011 Június 30)

Amiben hiszünk, az valóban létezik.


----------



## kanyóca (2011 Június 30)

Köszöntelek Benneteket. Nekem jelenleg nincsenek a tarsolyomban szép idézetek, de ígérem, máskor felkészültebb leszek.


----------



## Andu05 (2011 Június 30)

A legrosszabb fajta magány,megfosztva lenni az őszinte barátságtól."


----------



## kanyóca (2011 Június 30)

kisskisskisskisskiss


Andu05 írta:


> "Te a világnak csak egy ember vagy, de valakinek te jelentheted az egész világot!"


----------



## Andu05 (2011 Június 30)

"Néha az életben, te találsz egy különleges barátot.
Valaki, aki megváltoztatja az életedet azáltal, hogy csak része annak.
Valaki, aki megnevettet addig, amíg nem tudod abbahagyni.
Valaki, aki meggyőz téged, hogy valóban van egy bezárt ajtó, ami csak arra vár, hogy kinyisd.
Ez az örök barátság."


----------



## Andu05 (2011 Június 30)

Én is csak másolom


----------



## Andu05 (2011 Június 30)

Gyakran túl gyorsan élünk, nem látjuk a száguldásban az utat szegélyező tájat és nem vesszük észre a kezüket felénk nyújtó embereket."


----------



## Andu05 (2011 Június 30)

"Minden egyes ember csak ember, ennél te sem vagy több és ő sem kevesebb."


----------



## Andu05 (2011 Június 30)

"Szerelem első látásra - ez csak egy jelszó. Az igazi szerelem végülis nem vattacukor, hanem sokkal több."


----------



## Andu05 (2011 Június 30)

"Szeretni semmi. Ha szeretnek, az már valami. Ha szeretsz és szeretnek, az a minden. (T.Toilis)


----------



## Andu05 (2011 Június 30)

"Azt mondd, amit mondanod kell, ne azt, amit mások szeretnének hallani."


----------



## Andu05 (2011 Június 30)

Semmi sem állítja meg azt, aminek eljött az ideje."


----------



## Andu05 (2011 Június 30)

"A szeretet az a nyelv,amelyen a vak láthat,a süket hallhat"


----------



## Andu05 (2011 Június 30)

"Az emberi kapcsolatokban csak az egészen kis dolgok fontosak."


----------



## Andu05 (2011 Június 30)

Megvan a 20


----------



## piros55 (2011 Június 30)

*Sziasztok !*


----------



## buco611 (2011 Június 30)

*hozzászólás*

gyűjtöm a szükséges 20 hozzászólást


----------



## buco611 (2011 Június 30)

gyűjtöm a szükséges 20 hozzászólást


----------



## buco611 (2011 Június 30)

gyűjtöm a szükséges 20 hozzászólást, már van 17


----------



## buco611 (2011 Június 30)

gyűjtöm a szükséges 20 hozzászólást, már van 4


----------



## buco611 (2011 Június 30)

gyűjtöm a szükséges 20 hozzászólást, már van 5


----------



## buco611 (2011 Június 30)

gyűjtöm a szükséges 20 hozzászólást, már van 6


----------



## buco611 (2011 Június 30)

gyűjtöm a szükséges 20 hozzászólást, már van 7


----------



## buco611 (2011 Június 30)

gyűjtöm a szükséges 20 hozzászólást, már van 8


----------



## buco611 (2011 Június 30)

gyűjtöm a szükséges 20 hozzászólást, már van 9


----------



## buco611 (2011 Június 30)

gyűjtöm a szükséges 20 hozzászólást, már van 10


----------



## buco611 (2011 Június 30)

gyűjtöm a szükséges 20 hozzászólást, már van 11


----------



## berculi (2011 Június 30)

köszi a segítséget


----------



## buco611 (2011 Június 30)

gyűjtöm a szükséges 20 hozzászólást, már van 12


----------



## berculi (2011 Június 30)

köszi a segítséget


----------



## buco611 (2011 Június 30)

gyűjtöm a szükséges 20 hozzászólást, már van 13


----------



## buco611 (2011 Június 30)

gyűjtöm a szükséges 20 hozzászólást, már van 14


----------



## buco611 (2011 Június 30)

gyűjtöm a szükséges 20 hozzászólást, már van 15


----------



## buco611 (2011 Június 30)

gyűjtöm a szükséges 20 hozzászólást, már van 16


----------



## buco611 (2011 Június 30)

gyűjtöm a szükséges 20 hozzászólást, már van 17


----------



## buco611 (2011 Június 30)

gyűjtöm a szükséges 20 hozzászólást, már van 18


----------



## buco611 (2011 Június 30)

gyűjtöm a szükséges 20 hozzászólást, már van 19


----------



## buco611 (2011 Június 30)

gyűjtöm a szükséges 20 hozzászólást, már van 20


----------



## shusu (2011 Június 30)

*Firefox*

miért csúszik el a fórum firefox-ban?


----------



## shusu (2011 Június 30)

Mármint az 5-ös verzióban.


----------



## shusu (2011 Június 30)

Eléggé zavaró, s nem tudom helyre állítani


----------



## shusu (2011 Június 30)

Én is gyűjtöm a hozzászólást, és ez a 13.


----------



## shusu (2011 Június 30)

ez lesz a 14.


----------



## shusu (2011 Június 30)

ez a 15. hozzászólás


----------



## shusu (2011 Június 30)

és itt a 16.


----------



## shusu (2011 Június 30)

már csak 3 kell a húszhoz


----------



## shusu (2011 Június 30)

ez a 18. és felnőttkorú lett


----------



## shusu (2011 Június 30)

egy hijlyán húsz


----------



## shusu (2011 Június 30)

és az utolsó


----------



## shusu (2011 Június 30)

és itt a nyerő, a 21.


----------



## benny9191 (2011 Június 30)

Szép napot


----------



## benny9191 (2011 Június 30)

elég soknak tűnik ez a 20


----------



## benny9191 (2011 Június 30)

de már csak 17 van hátra


----------



## benny9191 (2011 Június 30)

és ez a 4ik


----------



## benny9191 (2011 Június 30)

5


----------



## benny9191 (2011 Június 30)

6


----------



## benny9191 (2011 Június 30)

7


----------



## benny9191 (2011 Június 30)

8


----------



## benny9191 (2011 Június 30)

kilenc


----------



## benny9191 (2011 Június 30)

10


----------



## benny9191 (2011 Június 30)

11


----------



## benny9191 (2011 Június 30)

már csak 9 van hátra


----------



## benny9191 (2011 Június 30)

13


----------



## benny9191 (2011 Június 30)

14


----------



## benny9191 (2011 Június 30)

15


----------



## benny9191 (2011 Június 30)

tizenhat =))))))))))


----------



## benny9191 (2011 Június 30)

17


----------



## benny9191 (2011 Június 30)

tizennyolc


----------



## benny9191 (2011 Június 30)

tizenkilenc


----------



## benny9191 (2011 Június 30)

ééééééééééééssssssss a 20ikkkkkkkk


----------



## benny9191 (2011 Június 30)

???????,,


----------



## szabo meli (2011 Június 30)

melitta írta:


> aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


szia


----------



## szabo meli (2011 Június 30)

trotro írta:


> kell még pár


ok


----------



## szabo meli (2011 Június 30)

Szia


----------



## szabo meli (2011 Június 30)

Sziasztok


----------



## szabo meli (2011 Június 30)

Szupue


----------



## szabo meli (2011 Június 30)

Szia
mellli


----------



## szabo meli (2011 Június 30)

Na vegre


----------



## szabo meli (2011 Június 30)

Meg nem sikerult


----------



## szabo meli (2011 Június 30)

Kosz


----------



## szabo meli (2011 Június 30)

Jo estet


----------



## szabo meli (2011 Június 30)

Jo reggelt


----------



## szabo meli (2011 Június 30)

Jo napot


----------



## Mauglee (2011 Június 30)

*üdvözlet*

Szervusztok!


----------



## szabo meli (2011 Június 30)

Good night


----------



## Mauglee (2011 Június 30)

üdv


----------



## Mauglee (2011 Június 30)

haleee mindenkinek


----------



## Mauglee (2011 Június 30)

üdvözöllek benneteket


----------



## szabo meli (2011 Június 30)

Good morning


----------



## Mauglee (2011 Június 30)

hello hallo elektor kalandorok


----------



## Mauglee (2011 Június 30)

szép napot/estét


----------



## szabo meli (2011 Június 30)

Paaaaaaaaa


----------



## Mauglee (2011 Június 30)

és lassan jó éjszakát is


----------



## szabo meli (2011 Június 30)




----------



## Mauglee (2011 Június 30)

szia Meli


----------



## Mauglee (2011 Június 30)




----------



## szabo meli (2011 Június 30)




----------



## Mauglee (2011 Június 30)

üdv


----------



## Mauglee (2011 Június 30)

hogy s mint?


----------



## szabo meli (2011 Június 30)

Szia mauglee


----------



## Mauglee (2011 Június 30)

haladunk...


----------



## Mauglee (2011 Június 30)

uff


----------



## szabo meli (2011 Június 30)

Kosz jol es te?


----------



## szabo meli (2011 Június 30)

En mar befejeztem
leptem
jo ejt


----------



## Mauglee (2011 Június 30)

még...


----------



## Mauglee (2011 Június 30)

ügyes vagy, én is hamarosan...


----------



## Mauglee (2011 Június 30)

jó éjszakát


----------



## Mauglee (2011 Június 30)

mennyivel gyorsabban halad a dolog, ha legalább ketten vagyunk...


----------



## Mauglee (2011 Június 30)

de máris egyedül maradtam :S


----------



## Mauglee (2011 Június 30)

sebaj 
kikapcs...


----------



## DLászló (2011 Június 30)

Sziasztok!
Keresem Orwelltől:1984 c.könyvét Tud valaki segíteni? Köszönöm!


----------



## DLászló (2011 Június 30)

bebibogyoxx írta:


> Kérésre:
> Penny Jordan:Házasság tudós módra


Köszönöm!


----------



## Kréta2011 (2011 Június 30)

Helló!

Nagyon köszi!!!!


----------



## Kréta2011 (2011 Június 30)

Üdv.Mindenkinek!


----------



## Kréta2011 (2011 Június 30)

Szép napot mindenkinek!


----------



## Kréta2011 (2011 Június 30)

Örülök, hogy tudtam regisztrálni!


----------



## Vikicicca (2011 Június 30)

**

Sziasztok!


----------



## Vikicicca (2011 Június 30)

Remélem mindenkinek szép napja volt!


----------



## Vikicicca (2011 Június 30)

Jó éjt!


----------



## Vikicicca (2011 Június 30)

Szép álmokat!


----------



## Kréta2011 (2011 Június 30)

még egyet hozzászólok


----------



## japuci (2011 Június 30)

1, jelen


----------



## japuci (2011 Június 30)

2, jelen


----------



## japuci (2011 Június 30)

3, jelen


----------



## japuci (2011 Június 30)

4, jelen


----------



## japuci (2011 Június 30)

5, jelen


----------



## japuci (2011 Június 30)

6, jelen


----------



## japuci (2011 Június 30)

7, jelen 8)


----------



## japuci (2011 Június 30)

8, jelen


----------



## japuci (2011 Június 30)

9, jelen


----------



## japuci (2011 Június 30)

10, jelen


----------



## japuci (2011 Június 30)

11, jelen


----------



## japuci (2011 Június 30)

12, jelen


----------



## japuci (2011 Június 30)

13, jelen


----------



## japuci (2011 Június 30)

14, jelen


----------



## japuci (2011 Június 30)

15, jelen


----------



## japuci (2011 Június 30)

16, jelen


----------



## japuci (2011 Június 30)

17, jelen


----------



## japuci (2011 Június 30)

18, jelen


----------



## japuci (2011 Június 30)

19, jelen


----------



## japuci (2011 Június 30)

20, jelen


----------



## szatmazs (2011 Június 30)

1


----------



## szatmazs (2011 Június 30)

23


----------



## szatmazs (2011 Június 30)

4


----------



## szatmazs (2011 Június 30)

most4


----------



## szatmazs (2011 Június 30)

már5


----------



## szatmazs (2011 Június 30)

6os


----------



## szatmazs (2011 Június 30)

kicsit lassú a rendszer


----------



## szatmazs (2011 Június 30)

ez már a 8.


----------



## szatmazs (2011 Június 30)

és 9


----------



## szatmazs (2011 Június 30)

jubileumi 10


----------



## szatmazs (2011 Június 30)

haladunk 11


----------



## szatmazs (2011 Június 30)

12


----------



## szatmazs (2011 Június 30)

noflood 13


----------



## szatmazs (2011 Június 30)

14ke


----------



## szatmazs (2011 Június 30)

már 15


----------



## szatmazs (2011 Június 30)

gyerünk 16


----------



## szatmazs (2011 Június 30)

17


----------



## szatmazs (2011 Június 30)

18


----------



## szatmazs (2011 Június 30)

alig várom 19


----------



## szatmazs (2011 Június 30)

köszöntem 20


----------



## szatmazs (2011 Július 1)

taccs


----------



## yello (2011 Július 1)

Sziasztok! Ez az 1. üzenetem.


----------



## yello (2011 Július 1)

Második


----------



## yello (2011 Július 1)

Harmadik


----------



## yello (2011 Július 1)

Negyedik


----------



## yello (2011 Július 1)

5.


----------



## yello (2011 Július 1)

Ez már a 6.


----------



## yello (2011 Július 1)

A hetedik te magad légy.


----------



## yello (2011 Július 1)

Nekem 8.


----------



## yello (2011 Július 1)

Nine


----------



## yello (2011 Július 1)

Félidő


----------



## yello (2011 Július 1)

Eleven


----------



## yello (2011 Július 1)

Egy tucat


----------



## yello (2011 Július 1)

13


----------



## yello (2011 Július 1)

14


----------



## yello (2011 Július 1)

Tizenöt


----------



## yello (2011 Július 1)

Sixteen


----------



## yello (2011 Július 1)

17


----------



## yello (2011 Július 1)

Jó így dumcsizni  
18


----------



## yello (2011 Július 1)

19


----------



## yello (2011 Július 1)

A kitartás gyümölcse  
20


----------



## csuka100 (2011 Július 1)

melitta írta:


> aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg



2


----------



## csuka100 (2011 Július 1)

csuka100 írta:


> 2



3


----------



## csuka100 (2011 Július 1)

csuka100 írta:


> 3



4


----------



## csuka100 (2011 Július 1)

csuka100 írta:


> 4



5


----------



## csuka100 (2011 Július 1)

csuka100 írta:


> 5



6


----------



## csuka100 (2011 Július 1)

csuka100 írta:


> 6



7


----------



## csuka100 (2011 Július 1)

csuka100 írta:


> 7



8


----------



## csuka100 (2011 Július 1)

csuka100 írta:


> 8



9


----------



## csuka100 (2011 Július 1)

csuka100 írta:


> 9



10


----------



## csuka100 (2011 Július 1)

csuka100 írta:


> 10



11


----------



## csuka100 (2011 Július 1)

csuka100 írta:


> 11



12


----------



## csuka100 (2011 Július 1)

csuka100 írta:


> 12



13


----------



## csuka100 (2011 Július 1)

csuka100 írta:


> 13



14


----------



## csuka100 (2011 Július 1)

csuka100 írta:


> 14



15


----------



## csuka100 (2011 Július 1)

csuka100 írta:


> 15



16


----------



## csuka100 (2011 Július 1)

csuka100 írta:


> 16



17


----------



## csuka100 (2011 Július 1)

csuka100 írta:


> 17



18


----------



## csuka100 (2011 Július 1)

csuka100 írta:


> 18



19


----------



## csuka100 (2011 Július 1)

csuka100 írta:


> 19



20
Végre vége


----------



## akkoo (2011 Július 1)

csuka100 írta:


> 20
> Végre vége


Ez gyors volt


----------



## akkoo (2011 Július 1)

akkoo írta:


> Ez gyors volt


Akkor haladjunk...


----------



## akkoo (2011 Július 1)

M


----------



## akkoo (2011 Július 1)

e


----------



## akkoo (2011 Július 1)

g


----------



## akkoo (2011 Július 1)

v


----------



## akkoo (2011 Július 1)

a


----------



## akkoo (2011 Július 1)

n


----------



## akkoo (2011 Július 1)

14


----------



## akkoo (2011 Július 1)

15


----------



## akkoo (2011 Július 1)

16


----------



## akkoo (2011 Július 1)

17


----------



## akkoo (2011 Július 1)

18


----------



## akkoo (2011 Július 1)

egy híján 20


----------



## akkoo (2011 Július 1)

köszönöm, hogy tag lehetek


----------



## akkoo (2011 Július 1)

akkoo írta:


> köszönöm, hogy tag lehetek



vagy még sem?


----------



## Kréta2011 (2011 Július 1)

gyorsan szeretnék hozzászólni


----------



## Kréta2011 (2011 Július 1)

és még egyszer


----------



## Kréta2011 (2011 Július 1)

tulajdonképpen húszra gyúrok


----------



## Kréta2011 (2011 Július 1)

majd szép lassan


----------



## Kréta2011 (2011 Július 1)

most ennyi


----------



## Kréta2011 (2011 Július 1)

egyelőre


----------



## cs.balazs (2011 Július 1)

hozzászólás 1


----------



## cs.balazs (2011 Július 1)

hozzászólás 2 köszönöm h tag lehetek


----------



## cs.balazs (2011 Július 1)

hozzászólás 4


----------



## cs.balazs (2011 Július 1)

hozzászólás 6


----------



## suller (2011 Július 1)

Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
Itt a lehetoseg.
 Koszi


----------



## cs.balazs (2011 Július 1)

hozzászólás 7


----------



## suller (2011 Július 1)

koszonom 1


----------



## cs.balazs (2011 Július 1)

hozzászólás 3


----------



## suller (2011 Július 1)

koszonom 2


----------



## suller (2011 Július 1)

koszonom 3


----------



## cs.balazs (2011 Július 1)

hozzászólás 5


----------



## suller (2011 Július 1)

koszonom 4


----------



## cs.balazs (2011 Július 1)

hozzászólás 8


----------



## suller (2011 Július 1)

koszonom 5


----------



## cs.balazs (2011 Július 1)

hozzászólás 9


----------



## suller (2011 Július 1)

koszonom 6


----------



## cs.balazs (2011 Július 1)

hozzászólás 10


----------



## cs.balazs (2011 Július 1)

hozzászólás 11


----------



## suller (2011 Július 1)

koszonom 7


----------



## cs.balazs (2011 Július 1)

hozzászólás 12


----------



## suller (2011 Július 1)

köszönöm 8


----------



## cs.balazs (2011 Július 1)

hozzászólás 13


----------



## suller (2011 Július 1)

köszönöm 9


----------



## cs.balazs (2011 Július 1)

hozzászólás 14


----------



## suller (2011 Július 1)

köszönöm 10


----------



## cs.balazs (2011 Július 1)

hozzászólás 15


----------



## cs.balazs (2011 Július 1)

hozzászólás 16


----------



## suller (2011 Július 1)

köszönöm 11


----------



## suller (2011 Július 1)

köszönöm 12


----------



## cs.balazs (2011 Július 1)

hozzászólás 17


----------



## cs.balazs (2011 Július 1)

hozzászólás 18


----------



## suller (2011 Július 1)

köszönöm 13


----------



## cs.balazs (2011 Július 1)

hozzászólás 19


----------



## suller (2011 Július 1)

köszönöm 14


----------



## cs.balazs (2011 Július 1)

hozzászólás 20


----------



## suller (2011 Július 1)

köszönöm 15


----------



## suller (2011 Július 1)

köszönöm 16


----------



## cs.balazs (2011 Július 1)

köszönöm!


----------



## suller (2011 Július 1)

köszönöm 17


----------



## suller (2011 Július 1)

köszönöm 18


----------



## suller (2011 Július 1)

köszönöm 19


----------



## suller (2011 Július 1)

köszönöm 20


----------



## cs.balazs (2011 Július 1)

én még mindig nem tudok letölteni :sad:


----------



## christics (2011 Július 1)

Köszönöm 1


----------



## christics (2011 Július 1)

Köszönöm 2


----------



## christics (2011 Július 1)

köszönöm 3


----------



## christics (2011 Július 1)

köszönöm 4


----------



## christics (2011 Július 1)

köszönöm 5


----------



## christics (2011 Július 1)

köszönöm 6


----------



## christics (2011 Július 1)

köszönöm 7


----------



## christics (2011 Július 1)

köszönöm 8


----------



## christics (2011 Július 1)

köszönöm 9


----------



## christics (2011 Július 1)

köszönöm 10


----------



## christics (2011 Július 1)

köszönöm 11


----------



## christics (2011 Július 1)

köszönöm 12


----------



## christics (2011 Július 1)

köszönöm 13


----------



## christics (2011 Július 1)

köszönöm 14


----------



## christics (2011 Július 1)

köszönöm 15


----------



## christics (2011 Július 1)

köszönöm 16


----------



## christics (2011 Július 1)

köszönöm 17


----------



## christics (2011 Július 1)

köszönöm 18


----------



## christics (2011 Július 1)

köszönöm 19


----------



## christics (2011 Július 1)

köszönöm 20


----------



## christics (2011 Július 1)

És akkor most várnom kell két napot, igaz?


----------



## deddy (2011 Július 1)

1


----------



## deddy (2011 Július 1)

2


----------



## deddy (2011 Július 1)

3


----------



## deddy (2011 Július 1)

4


----------



## deddy (2011 Július 1)

5


----------



## deddy (2011 Július 1)

6


----------



## deddy (2011 Július 1)

7


----------



## deddy (2011 Július 1)

8


----------



## deddy (2011 Július 1)

9


----------



## deddy (2011 Július 1)

10


----------



## Pitus1 (2011 Július 1)

9


----------



## deddy (2011 Július 1)

10


----------



## deddy (2011 Július 1)

9


----------



## deddy (2011 Július 1)

11


----------



## deddy (2011 Július 1)

12


----------



## deddy (2011 Július 1)

13


----------



## deddy (2011 Július 1)

14


----------



## deddy (2011 Július 1)

15


----------



## deddy (2011 Július 1)

16


----------



## deddy (2011 Július 1)

17


----------



## deddy (2011 Július 1)

18


----------



## deddy (2011 Július 1)

19


----------



## deddy (2011 Július 1)

20


----------



## radir16 (2011 Július 1)

21


----------



## szili2005 (2011 Július 1)

*sziasztok*

sziasztok


----------



## szili2005 (2011 Július 1)

*2*

2


----------



## szili2005 (2011 Július 1)

*3*

3


----------



## szili2005 (2011 Július 1)

*4*

4


----------



## szili2005 (2011 Július 1)

*5*

5


----------



## szili2005 (2011 Július 1)

*6*

6


----------



## Szillili (2011 Július 1)

Egy áldás ez az oldal minden xs poz. embernek, amilyen én is vagyok. Az a rengeteg minta .... már alig várom a 48 óra elteltét. :-D


----------



## Szillili (2011 Július 1)

2


----------



## Szillili (2011 Július 1)

3


----------



## Szillili (2011 Július 1)

4


----------



## Szillili (2011 Július 1)

5


----------



## Szillili (2011 Július 1)

6


----------



## szili2005 (2011 Július 1)

*7*

7


----------



## szili2005 (2011 Július 1)

*8*

8


----------



## szili2005 (2011 Július 1)

*9*

9


----------



## szili2005 (2011 Július 1)

*10*

10


----------



## szili2005 (2011 Július 1)

*11*

11


----------



## szili2005 (2011 Július 1)

*12*

12


----------



## szili2005 (2011 Július 1)

*13*

13


----------



## szili2005 (2011 Július 1)

*14*

14


----------



## szili2005 (2011 Július 1)

*15*

15


----------



## szili2005 (2011 Július 1)

*16*

16


----------



## szili2005 (2011 Július 1)

*17*

17


----------



## szili2005 (2011 Július 1)

*18*

18


----------



## szili2005 (2011 Július 1)

*19*

19


----------



## szili2005 (2011 Július 1)

*20*

20​


----------



## szili2005 (2011 Július 1)

*21*

21


----------



## szili2005 (2011 Július 1)

*22*

22


----------



## Szillili (2011 Július 1)

7


----------



## Szillili (2011 Július 1)

8


----------



## Szillili (2011 Július 1)

9


----------



## Szillili (2011 Július 1)

10


----------



## vacak19831221 (2011 Július 1)

Jó lehet így unatkozni! Én nem értek az ilyen programokhoz de szeretem nézni...


----------



## Szillili (2011 Július 1)

11


----------



## Szillili (2011 Július 1)

12


----------



## Szillili (2011 Július 1)

13


----------



## vacak19831221 (2011 Július 1)

Jók ezek a képek! Kaptam pár tippet is honnan lehet ezeket még tovább csodálni! THX


----------



## Szillili (2011 Július 1)

14


----------



## Szillili (2011 Július 1)

15


----------



## vacak19831221 (2011 Július 1)

Hol lehet találni ennyi smilet?


----------



## Szillili (2011 Július 1)

16


----------



## vandortimi (2011 Július 1)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg



Köszi ez nagyszerű!


----------



## vandortimi (2011 Július 1)

3


----------



## vandortimi (2011 Július 1)

Remélem hamar végzek..


----------



## vandortimi (2011 Július 1)

5


----------



## vandortimi (2011 Július 1)

6


----------



## vandortimi (2011 Július 1)

7


----------



## vandortimi (2011 Július 1)

8


----------



## vandortimi (2011 Július 1)

9


----------



## vandortimi (2011 Július 1)

10


----------



## vandortimi (2011 Július 1)

11


----------



## vandortimi (2011 Július 1)

12


----------



## vandortimi (2011 Július 1)

13


----------



## vandortimi (2011 Július 1)

14


----------



## vandortimi (2011 Július 1)

15


----------



## vandortimi (2011 Július 1)

16


----------



## vandortimi (2011 Július 1)

17


----------



## vandortimi (2011 Július 1)

18


----------



## vandortimi (2011 Július 1)

19


----------



## mesziinlive (2011 Július 1)

Hello


----------



## mesziinlive (2011 Július 1)

Csak most


----------



## mesziinlive (2011 Július 1)

Vagyok


----------



## mesziinlive (2011 Július 1)

Gondolkodom


----------



## mesziinlive (2011 Július 1)

Gyűjtök


----------



## mesziinlive (2011 Július 1)

A nyelv strukturálja az én-t


----------



## mesziinlive (2011 Július 1)

Minek kell 20 hozzászólás?


----------



## mesziinlive (2011 Július 1)

Főleg ilyen színvonalatlan


----------



## mesziinlive (2011 Július 1)

Két-séges


----------



## mesziinlive (2011 Július 1)

Ez


----------



## mesziinlive (2011 Július 1)

meg az


----------



## mesziinlive (2011 Július 1)

Aki véget szánt életemnek
vessen véget is neki


----------



## mesziinlive (2011 Július 1)

tandori Aratódal


----------



## mesziinlive (2011 Július 1)

14


----------



## mesziinlive (2011 Július 1)

Ha valaki elolvassa ezt, biztos hülyének fog nézni. Vagy egyébként is az vagyok?


----------



## mesziinlive (2011 Július 1)

Szeretni és lenni


----------



## mesziinlive (2011 Július 1)

Ez az örömködés


----------



## mesziinlive (2011 Július 1)

Én nem boldog akarok lenni, hanem örömittas


----------



## mesziinlive (2011 Július 1)

Joy forever


----------



## mesziinlive (2011 Július 1)

Viszlát ez a 20, nem század csak... és stb


----------



## mesziinlive (2011 Július 1)

Itt


----------



## mesziinlive (2011 Július 1)

Köszönöm a lehetőséget


----------



## mesziinlive (2011 Július 1)

Még egy üzenet


----------



## mesziinlive (2011 Július 1)

érted?


----------



## Vikicicca (2011 Július 1)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Vikicicca (2011 Július 1)

Kéne még 15 hozzászólás!


----------



## Vikicicca (2011 Július 1)

Úgyhogy nekikezdek.


----------



## Vikicicca (2011 Július 1)

Fura kicsit....


----------



## Vikicicca (2011 Július 1)

...olyan, mintha magamban beszélnék!


----------



## Vikicicca (2011 Július 1)

de legalább nem vágok a saját szavamba!


----------



## Vikicicca (2011 Július 1)

:d


----------



## Vikicicca (2011 Július 1)

Azt meg személytelennek tartanám, ha csak visszaszámolnék!


----------



## Vikicicca (2011 Július 1)

DE már nem kell sok!


----------



## Vikicicca (2011 Július 1)




----------



## Vikicicca (2011 Július 1)

És ezt a hülye időt!


----------



## Vikicicca (2011 Július 1)




----------



## Vikicicca (2011 Július 1)

Július 1-én olyan hideg van...


----------



## Vikicicca (2011 Július 1)

...hogy be kéne fűteni???


----------



## Vikicicca (2011 Július 1)

Pedig most vettem egy új fürdőruhát!


----------



## Vikicicca (2011 Július 1)

Meglett a 20.! Köszönöm mindenkinek!
Szép napot!


----------



## Sipregg (2011 Július 1)

Ugy latom nem csak nekem kell a 20 db..


----------



## Sipregg (2011 Július 1)

Azt nezem, ebben a temaban 3 ev alatt tobb mint 17 ezer bejegyzes szuletett..


----------



## Sipregg (2011 Július 1)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg



Ugy tunik jelenleg 3 ember is online.. Azt nezegettem meg, hogy sokan nem alltak meg a 20 uzenetnel, vannak akkik tobb szazig jutottak..


----------



## Rienasama (2011 Július 1)

Látom mindenkinek kell az a 20 hozzászólás


----------



## Sipregg (2011 Július 1)

Vikicicca írta:


> ...olyan, mintha magamban beszélnék!



Teljesen hasonlo feelingem van..


----------



## Sipregg (2011 Július 1)

Vikicicca írta:


> Azt meg személytelennek tartanám, ha csak visszaszámolnék!



Az is lehetne 1 megoldas.. En igyekszem vegigfutni nehany korabbi bejegyzest..


----------



## Rienasama (2011 Július 1)

Olcsó játék de ha ez kell...


----------



## Sipregg (2011 Július 1)

mesziinlive írta:


> Minek kell 20 hozzászólás?



Ez bennem is felmerult, foleg mikor latom az erre kulon letrehozott topic-ot.


----------



## Rienasama (2011 Július 1)

Olyan mintha sose akarna összegyűlni a 20.


----------



## Sipregg (2011 Július 1)

christics írta:


> És akkor most várnom kell két napot, igaz?



Ugy nez ki, nem uszhatod meg a 20 hozzaszolassal, meg van a 2 napos limit is


----------



## Rienasama (2011 Július 1)

...


----------



## Rienasama (2011 Július 1)




----------



## Rienasama (2011 Július 1)

Ennek tényleg semmi értelmét nem látom azon kívül hogy muszáj.


----------



## Rienasama (2011 Július 1)

7


----------



## Rienasama (2011 Július 1)

8


----------



## Rienasama (2011 Július 1)

9


----------



## Rienasama (2011 Július 1)

10


----------



## Buboska (2011 Július 1)

*üdvözlet*

Mindenkinek üdvözlet


----------



## Buboska (2011 Július 1)

Vert csipke érdekel


----------



## Buboska (2011 Július 1)

Üdvözlet mindenkinek


----------



## Buboska (2011 Július 1)

Szép napot és jó hétvégt.


----------



## Sipregg (2011 Július 1)

Actros írta:


> És a páromnak is herótja van hogy itt írogatok,ahelyett hogy vele foglalkoznék


----------



## Sipregg (2011 Július 1)

Actros írta:


> Na de a KÚLTÚRA mindent megér!!!



Mindenki nemi ingyenes kultuaert kuzd kemenyen..


----------



## Rienasama (2011 Július 1)

...


----------



## Rienasama (2011 Július 1)

12


----------



## Tibsa91 (2011 Július 1)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Rienasama (2011 Július 1)

13


----------



## Tibsa91 (2011 Július 1)

Rienasama írta:


> ...


----------



## Rienasama (2011 Július 1)

14


----------



## Tibsa91 (2011 Július 1)

rienasama írta:


> 13



14


----------



## Tibsa91 (2011 Július 1)

Rienasama írta:


> 14




15


----------



## Tibsa91 (2011 Július 1)

Tibsa91 írta:


> 15




16


----------



## Tibsa91 (2011 Július 1)

tibsa91 írta:


> 16




17


----------



## Tibsa91 (2011 Július 1)

tibsa91 írta:


> 17




18 ...


----------



## Tibsa91 (2011 Július 1)

19 !!


----------



## Tibsa91 (2011 Július 1)

20


----------



## Sipregg (2011 Július 1)

marta_kovacs írta:


> Nem farasztom tovabb magam, hogy probalok ertelmes uzeneteket irni, ezert kuldom a nyeroszamokat.



Na, en is nekifutok megint, h meglegyen a maradek...


----------



## Sipregg (2011 Július 1)

11


----------



## Sipregg (2011 Július 1)

14


----------



## Sipregg (2011 Július 1)

17


----------



## Sipregg (2011 Július 1)

19


----------



## Sipregg (2011 Július 1)

20


----------



## Sipregg (2011 Július 1)

21


----------



## Sipregg (2011 Július 1)

22


----------



## Sipregg (2011 Július 1)

23


----------



## Sipregg (2011 Július 1)

24


----------



## Sipregg (2011 Július 1)

25


----------



## roly21 (2011 Július 1)

én szeretnék


----------



## Szillili (2011 Július 1)

17


----------



## Szillili (2011 Július 1)

18


----------



## Szillili (2011 Július 1)

19


----------



## Szillili (2011 Július 1)

20


----------



## g_i_lia (2011 Július 1)

köszönjük, Melitta.


----------



## g_i_lia (2011 Július 1)

7


----------



## g_i_lia (2011 Július 1)

nekem 8


----------



## g_i_lia (2011 Július 1)

jó lenne megtudni, hogy hol találok egy listát a fenn lévő könyvekről. a legutóbbi frissítés amit láttam, 2010-es.


----------



## Rienasama (2011 Július 1)

15


----------



## Rienasama (2011 Július 1)

16


----------



## Rienasama (2011 Július 1)

17


----------



## Rienasama (2011 Július 1)

18


----------



## Rienasama (2011 Július 1)

19


----------



## Rienasama (2011 Július 1)

És 20 végre végeztem


----------



## g_i_lia (2011 Július 1)

Tetszik nekem ez a fórum, már sokszor látogattam ide, de csak nemrég regisztráltam. Jól jönnek a hasznos tanácsok.


----------



## g_i_lia (2011 Július 1)

en mar nem is tudom, hol tartok, mert kozben folyamatosan nezelodok


----------



## g_i_lia (2011 Július 1)

14


----------



## g_i_lia (2011 Július 1)

15


----------



## g_i_lia (2011 Július 1)

16


----------



## Nik28 (2011 Július 1)

Köszi a lehetőséget!


----------



## nnorbi8 (2011 Július 1)

Sziasztok! Köszi a lehetőséget...de azért megpróbálok majd hasznos hozzászólásokat is írni, hogy tisztességes legyen


----------



## Nik28 (2011 Július 1)

Már elkezdtem én is szedegetni a hozzászólásokat


----------



## g_i_lia (2011 Július 1)

17


----------



## Nik28 (2011 Július 1)

Olyan jó könyveket láttam már ...


----------



## g_i_lia (2011 Július 1)

18


----------



## Nik28 (2011 Július 1)

... türelmetlenül várom a letöltéseket.


----------



## g_i_lia (2011 Július 1)

igen, remek könyvek vannak!


----------



## g_i_lia (2011 Július 1)

de még 2 nap. én szívesen töltenék fel is, de nem tudom még hogy hol találom meg a már fenn levő könyvek listáját, hogy ne legyen duplázás.


----------



## nnorbi8 (2011 Július 1)

g_i_lia: szerintem csak beírod a keresőbe a címét, hogy megnézd fent van-e már


----------



## bogec6 (2011 Július 1)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt
> a lehetoseg


jo


----------



## bogec6 (2011 Július 1)

halo


----------



## Sovánka Gyárfás (2011 Július 1)

Tetszik az oldal, sok a hasznos tananyag


----------



## Sovánka Gyárfás (2011 Július 1)

Különösen az ebook és hangzóanyag választék a kiváló


----------



## Sovánka Gyárfás (2011 Július 1)

A mai feladvány: kinek a verséből idézünk?

"Add nekem a te szemeidet,


----------



## Sovánka Gyárfás (2011 Július 1)

Hogy én magam pompásnak lássam.


----------



## Sovánka Gyárfás (2011 Július 1)

Add nekem a te szemeidet,


----------



## Sovánka Gyárfás (2011 Július 1)

Kék látásod, mely mindig épít,


----------



## Sovánka Gyárfás (2011 Július 1)

Mindig irgalmaz, mindig szépít.


----------



## Sovánka Gyárfás (2011 Július 1)

Amelyek ölnek, égnek, vágynak,


----------



## Sovánka Gyárfás (2011 Július 1)

Amelyek engem szépnek látnak.


----------



## Sovánka Gyárfás (2011 Július 1)

Add nekem a te szemeidet.


----------



## Sovánka Gyárfás (2011 Július 1)

Magam szeretem, ha szeretlek


----------



## Sovánka Gyárfás (2011 Július 1)

S irigye vagyok a szemednek.


----------



## Sovánka Gyárfás (2011 Július 1)

(vége)

A helyes megfejtés pedig (dobpergés...)


----------



## Sovánka Gyárfás (2011 Július 1)

Ady Endre: Add nekem a szemeidet


----------



## Sovánka Gyárfás (2011 Július 1)

A végén egy trükkös kérdés: mi a következő vers első sora?


----------



## Sovánka Gyárfás (2011 Július 1)

(...)
Elzúgtak forradalmai...


----------



## Sovánka Gyárfás (2011 Július 1)

Szégyen reá! lecsendesűlt és


----------



## Sovánka Gyárfás (2011 Július 1)

Szabadságát nem vívta ki.


----------



## Sovánka Gyárfás (2011 Július 1)

(segítség: Petőfi Sándor költeménye és az első sor egyben a vers címe is)


----------



## DLászló (2011 Július 1)

Nagyszerű ez a fórum örülök, hogy megtaláltam!


----------



## Kréta2011 (2011 Július 1)

hozzászólok


----------



## Kréta2011 (2011 Július 1)

hajrá, gyerekek!


----------



## Kréta2011 (2011 Július 1)

lájf iz lájf


----------



## Kréta2011 (2011 Július 1)

levelet kaptam lájf


----------



## Kréta2011 (2011 Július 1)

kétszer ad, aki gyorsan ad


----------



## Kréta2011 (2011 Július 1)

aki másnak vermet ás


----------



## Kréta2011 (2011 Július 1)

lassan, de biztosan


----------



## Milanmano (2011 Július 1)

maga esik bele


----------



## Kréta2011 (2011 Július 1)

biztosan, de lassan


----------



## Milanmano (2011 Július 1)

8


----------



## Milanmano (2011 Július 1)

9


----------



## Kréta2011 (2011 Július 1)

már csak egy


----------



## Milanmano (2011 Július 1)

10


----------



## vituss (2011 Július 1)

5+5 10


----------



## Milanmano (2011 Július 1)

11


----------



## Milanmano (2011 Július 1)

6+6=12


----------



## Milanmano (2011 Július 1)

13


----------



## Milanmano (2011 Július 1)

14


----------



## Milanmano (2011 Július 1)

15


----------



## Milanmano (2011 Július 1)

16


----------



## Milanmano (2011 Július 1)

17


----------



## Milanmano (2011 Július 1)

18


----------



## Milanmano (2011 Július 1)

19


----------



## vituss (2011 Július 1)

5


----------



## Milanmano (2011 Július 1)

20


----------



## vituss (2011 Július 1)

6


----------



## vituss (2011 Július 1)

7


----------



## vituss (2011 Július 1)

8


----------



## vituss (2011 Július 1)

9[hide][hide][/hide][/hide]


----------



## vituss (2011 Július 1)

10


----------



## vituss (2011 Július 1)

11


----------



## vituss (2011 Július 1)

12


----------



## vituss (2011 Július 1)

13


----------



## vituss (2011 Július 1)

14


----------



## vituss (2011 Július 1)

15


----------



## vituss (2011 Július 1)

16


----------



## vituss (2011 Július 1)

17


----------



## vituss (2011 Július 1)

18


----------



## vituss (2011 Július 1)

19


----------



## vituss (2011 Július 1)

20


----------



## vituss (2011 Július 1)

21


----------



## oocsike (2011 Július 1)

*Szilvalekvár mint régen*

Találtam egy nagyon jó szilvalekvár receptet. Az elkészítés a sütőben történik, és ugyan olyan finom mint amit hajdanán a nagymamáink egész nap az udvaron egy üstben főztek.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9HSjkPSoOPY


----------



## DLászló (2011 Július 1)

Mindenkinek ajánlom a Madáchban a Csoport terápia musicalt. Nagyon tetszett, telt házas előadással ment, a közönség is vette a lapot. Zene és humor egyszerre.


----------



## árpád6503 (2011 Július 1)

Szuper aranyosak!


----------



## árpád6503 (2011 Július 1)

A vámpíros a legjobb


----------



## oocsike (2011 Július 1)

Illés , Szörényi, Bródy ezek a nevek halhatatlanok.


----------



## oocsike (2011 Július 1)

<!--[if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:WordDocument> <w:View>Normal</w:View> <w:Zoom>0</w:Zoom> <w:TrackMoves/> <w:TrackFormatting/> <w:HyphenationZone>21</w:HyphenationZone> <wunctuationKerning/> <w:ValidateAgainstSchemas/> <w:SaveIfXMLInvalid>false</w:SaveIfXMLInvalid> <w:IgnoreMixedContent>false</w:IgnoreMixedContent> <w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText>false</w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText> <woNotPromoteQF/> <w:LidThemeOther>DE</w:LidThemeOther> <w:LidThemeAsian>X-NONE</w:LidThemeAsian> <w:LidThemeComplexScript>X-NONE</w:LidThemeComplexScript> <w:Compatibility> <w:BreakWrappedTables/> <w:SnapToGridInCell/> <w:WrapTextWithPunct/> <w:UseAsianBreakRules/> <wontGrowAutofit/> <w:SplitPgBreakAndParaMark/> <wontVertAlignCellWithSp/> <wontBreakConstrainedForcedTables/> <wontVertAlignInTxbx/> <w:Word11KerningPairs/> <w:CachedColBalance/> </w:Compatibility> <m:mathPr> <m:mathFont m:val="Cambria Math"/> <m:brkBin m:val="before"/> <m:brkBinSub m:val="--"/> <m:smallFrac m:val="off"/> <m:dispDef/> <m:lMargin m:val="0"/> <m:rMargin m:val="0"/> <m:defJc m:val="centerGroup"/> <m:wrapIndent m:val="1440"/> <m:intLim m:val="subSup"/> <m:naryLim m:val="undOvr"/> </m:mathPr></w:WordDocument> </xml><![endif]--><!--[if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:LatentStyles DefLockedState="false" DefUnhideWhenUsed="true" DefSemiHidden="true" DefQFormat="false" DefPriority="99" LatentStyleCount="267"> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="0" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Normal"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="heading 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 7"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 8"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 9"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 7"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 8"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 9"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="35" QFormat="true" Name="caption"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="10" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Title"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="1" Name="Default Paragraph Font"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="11" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Subtitle"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="22" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Strong"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="20" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Emphasis"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="59" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Table Grid"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Placeholder Text"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="1" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="No Spacing"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Revision"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="34" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="List Paragraph"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="29" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Quote"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="30" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Intense Quote"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="19" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Subtle Emphasis"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="21" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Intense Emphasis"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="31" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Subtle Reference"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="32" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Intense Reference"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="33" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Book Title"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="37" Name="Bibliography"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" QFormat="true" Name="TOC Heading"/> </w:LatentStyles> </xml><![endif]--><!--[if gte mso 10]> <style> /* Style Definitions */ table.MsoNormalTable {mso-style-name:"Normale Tabelle"; mso-tstyle-rowband-size:0; mso-tstyle-colband-size:0; mso-style-noshow:yes; mso-style-priority:99; mso-style-qformat:yes; mso-style-parent:""; mso-padding-alt:0cm 5.4pt 0cm 5.4pt; mso-para-margin-top:0cm; mso-para-margin-right:0cm; mso-para-margin-bottom:10.0pt; mso-para-margin-left:0cm; line-height:115%; mso-pagination:widow-orphan; font-size:11.0pt; font-family:"Calibri","sans-serif"; mso-ascii-font-family:Calibri; mso-ascii-theme-font:minor-latin; mso-fareast-font-family:"Times New Roman"; mso-fareast-theme-font:minor-fareast; mso-hansi-font-family:Calibri; mso-hansi-theme-font:minor-latin;} </style> <![endif]--> [FONT=&quot]Lehet, hogy mindaz, ami a sötétség jótékony leple alatt történik, csak akkor válik rosszá és elutasítandóvá, amikor fény vetül rá?[/FONT]


----------



## oocsike (2011 Július 1)

<!--[if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:WordDocument> <w:View>Normal</w:View> <w:Zoom>0</w:Zoom> <w:TrackMoves/> <w:TrackFormatting/> <w:HyphenationZone>21</w:HyphenationZone> <wunctuationKerning/> <w:ValidateAgainstSchemas/> <w:SaveIfXMLInvalid>false</w:SaveIfXMLInvalid> <w:IgnoreMixedContent>false</w:IgnoreMixedContent> <w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText>false</w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText> <woNotPromoteQF/> <w:LidThemeOther>DE</w:LidThemeOther> <w:LidThemeAsian>X-NONE</w:LidThemeAsian> <w:LidThemeComplexScript>X-NONE</w:LidThemeComplexScript> <w:Compatibility> <w:BreakWrappedTables/> <w:SnapToGridInCell/> <w:WrapTextWithPunct/> <w:UseAsianBreakRules/> <wontGrowAutofit/> <w:SplitPgBreakAndParaMark/> <wontVertAlignCellWithSp/> <wontBreakConstrainedForcedTables/> <wontVertAlignInTxbx/> <w:Word11KerningPairs/> <w:CachedColBalance/> </w:Compatibility> <m:mathPr> <m:mathFont m:val="Cambria Math"/> <m:brkBin m:val="before"/> <m:brkBinSub m:val="--"/> <m:smallFrac m:val="off"/> <m:dispDef/> <m:lMargin m:val="0"/> <m:rMargin m:val="0"/> <m:defJc m:val="centerGroup"/> <m:wrapIndent m:val="1440"/> <m:intLim m:val="subSup"/> <m:naryLim m:val="undOvr"/> </m:mathPr></w:WordDocument> </xml><![endif]--><!--[if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:LatentStyles DefLockedState="false" DefUnhideWhenUsed="true" DefSemiHidden="true" DefQFormat="false" DefPriority="99" LatentStyleCount="267"> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="0" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Normal"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="heading 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 7"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 8"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 9"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 7"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 8"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 9"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="35" QFormat="true" Name="caption"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="10" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Title"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="1" Name="Default Paragraph Font"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="11" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Subtitle"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="22" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Strong"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="20" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Emphasis"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="59" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Table Grid"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Placeholder Text"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="1" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="No Spacing"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Revision"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="34" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="List Paragraph"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="29" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Quote"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="30" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Intense Quote"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="19" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Subtle Emphasis"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="21" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Intense Emphasis"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="31" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Subtle Reference"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="32" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Intense Reference"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="33" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Book Title"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="37" Name="Bibliography"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" QFormat="true" Name="TOC Heading"/> </w:LatentStyles> </xml><![endif]--><!--[if gte mso 10]> <style> /* Style Definitions */ table.MsoNormalTable {mso-style-name:"Normale Tabelle"; mso-tstyle-rowband-size:0; mso-tstyle-colband-size:0; mso-style-noshow:yes; mso-style-priority:99; mso-style-qformat:yes; mso-style-parent:""; mso-padding-alt:0cm 5.4pt 0cm 5.4pt; mso-para-margin-top:0cm; mso-para-margin-right:0cm; mso-para-margin-bottom:10.0pt; mso-para-margin-left:0cm; line-height:115%; mso-pagination:widow-orphan; font-size:11.0pt; font-family:"Calibri","sans-serif"; mso-ascii-font-family:Calibri; mso-ascii-theme-font:minor-latin; mso-fareast-font-family:"Times New Roman"; mso-fareast-theme-font:minor-fareast; mso-hansi-font-family:Calibri; mso-hansi-theme-font:minor-latin;} </style> <![endif]--> [FONT=&quot]A szürkületet lassan felváltja a napfény, és ezzel együtt mintha én is megvilágosodnék: hiába a képzelet világa, hiába a legszínesebb víziók, csupán egyetlen világ, s benne egyetlen élet létezik. A többi csak fantomkép, bármennyire és élethűnek tűnik és bármennyire is próbálunk meg ragaszkodni hozzá.( Russo)
[/FONT]


----------



## oocsike (2011 Július 1)

<!--[if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:WordDocument> <w:View>Normal</w:View> <w:Zoom>0</w:Zoom> <w:TrackMoves/> <w:TrackFormatting/> <w:HyphenationZone>21</w:HyphenationZone> <wunctuationKerning/> <w:ValidateAgainstSchemas/> <w:SaveIfXMLInvalid>false</w:SaveIfXMLInvalid> <w:IgnoreMixedContent>false</w:IgnoreMixedContent> <w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText>false</w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText> <woNotPromoteQF/> <w:LidThemeOther>DE</w:LidThemeOther> <w:LidThemeAsian>X-NONE</w:LidThemeAsian> <w:LidThemeComplexScript>X-NONE</w:LidThemeComplexScript> <w:Compatibility> <w:BreakWrappedTables/> <w:SnapToGridInCell/> <w:WrapTextWithPunct/> <w:UseAsianBreakRules/> <wontGrowAutofit/> <w:SplitPgBreakAndParaMark/> <wontVertAlignCellWithSp/> <wontBreakConstrainedForcedTables/> <wontVertAlignInTxbx/> <w:Word11KerningPairs/> <w:CachedColBalance/> </w:Compatibility> <m:mathPr> <m:mathFont m:val="Cambria Math"/> <m:brkBin m:val="before"/> <m:brkBinSub m:val="--"/> <m:smallFrac m:val="off"/> <m:dispDef/> <m:lMargin m:val="0"/> <m:rMargin m:val="0"/> <m:defJc m:val="centerGroup"/> <m:wrapIndent m:val="1440"/> <m:intLim m:val="subSup"/> <m:naryLim m:val="undOvr"/> </m:mathPr></w:WordDocument> </xml><![endif]--><!--[if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:LatentStyles DefLockedState="false" DefUnhideWhenUsed="true" DefSemiHidden="true" DefQFormat="false" DefPriority="99" LatentStyleCount="267"> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="0" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Normal"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="heading 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 7"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 8"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 9"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 7"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 8"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 9"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="35" QFormat="true" Name="caption"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="10" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Title"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="1" Name="Default Paragraph Font"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="11" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Subtitle"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="22" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Strong"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="20" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Emphasis"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="59" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Table Grid"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Placeholder Text"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="1" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="No Spacing"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Revision"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="34" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="List Paragraph"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="29" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Quote"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="30" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Intense Quote"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="19" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Subtle Emphasis"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="21" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Intense Emphasis"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="31" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Subtle Reference"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="32" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Intense Reference"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="33" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Book Title"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="37" Name="Bibliography"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" QFormat="true" Name="TOC Heading"/> </w:LatentStyles> </xml><![endif]--><!--[if gte mso 10]> <style> /* Style Definitions */ table.MsoNormalTable {mso-style-name:"Normale Tabelle"; mso-tstyle-rowband-size:0; mso-tstyle-colband-size:0; mso-style-noshow:yes; mso-style-priority:99; mso-style-qformat:yes; mso-style-parent:""; mso-padding-alt:0cm 5.4pt 0cm 5.4pt; mso-para-margin-top:0cm; mso-para-margin-right:0cm; mso-para-margin-bottom:10.0pt; mso-para-margin-left:0cm; line-height:115%; mso-pagination:widow-orphan; font-size:11.0pt; font-family:"Calibri","sans-serif"; mso-ascii-font-family:Calibri; mso-ascii-theme-font:minor-latin; mso-fareast-font-family:"Times New Roman"; mso-fareast-theme-font:minor-fareast; mso-hansi-font-family:Calibri; mso-hansi-theme-font:minor-latin;} </style> <![endif]--> [FONT=&quot]A szürkületet lassan felváltja a napfény, és ezzel együtt mintha én is megvilágosodnék: hiába a képzelet világa, hiába a legszínesebb víziók, csupán egyetlen világ, s benne egyetlen élet létezik. A többi csak fantomkép, bármennyire és élethűnek tűnik és bármennyire is próbálunk meg ragaszkodni hozzá.(Russo)[/FONT]


----------



## DLászló (2011 Július 1)

Köszönöm minden köszönő hozzászólást.


----------



## kis_emese (2011 Július 1)

Üdvözlök mindenkit! Nagyon tetszik ez a honlap, gratulálok!


----------



## Richmond72 (2011 Július 1)

Köszönet a kanadai magyaroknak ezért a portálért... igazi kincsesbánya!!!


----------



## Skori (2011 Július 2)

sziasztok, nekem is kellenének a hozzászólások, tehát:


----------



## Skori (2011 Július 2)

1.. hozzászólás hozzáadva


----------



## Skori (2011 Július 2)

2.. hozzászólás hozzáadva


----------



## Skori (2011 Július 2)

3. hozzászólás hozzáadva


----------



## Skori (2011 Július 2)

4.. hozzászólás hozzáadva


----------



## Skori (2011 Július 2)

5.. hozzászólás hozzáadva


----------



## Skori (2011 Július 2)

6.. hozzászólás hozzáadva


----------



## Skori (2011 Július 2)

7.. hozzászólás hozzáadva


----------



## Skori (2011 Július 2)

8.. hozzászólás hozzáadva


----------



## Skori (2011 Július 2)

9.. hozzászólás hozzáadva


----------



## Skori (2011 Július 2)

10.. hozzászólás hozzáadva


----------



## Skori (2011 Július 2)

11.. hozzászólás hozzáadva


----------



## Skori (2011 Július 2)

12.. hozzászólás hozzáadva


----------



## Skori (2011 Július 2)

13.. hozzászólás hozzáadva


----------



## Skori (2011 Július 2)

14.. hozzászólás hozzáadva


----------



## Skori (2011 Július 2)

15.. hozzászólás hozzáadva


----------



## Skori (2011 Július 2)

16.. hozzászólás hozzáadva


----------



## Skori (2011 Július 2)

17.. hozzászólás hozzáadva


----------



## Skori (2011 Július 2)

18.. hozzászólás hozzáadva


----------



## Skori (2011 Július 2)

19.. hozzászólás hozzáadva


----------



## Skori (2011 Július 2)

20.. hozzászólás hozzáadva 
Köszönöm szépen a lehetőéseget...
Köszönöm hogy hozzászólhattam...


----------



## Joe67 (2011 Július 2)

1


----------



## Joe67 (2011 Július 2)

2


----------



## Joe67 (2011 Július 2)

már 3


----------



## Joe67 (2011 Július 2)

Jó reggelt


----------



## Joe67 (2011 Július 2)

5


----------



## Joe67 (2011 Július 2)

Remélem, ma szép idő lesz


----------



## Joe67 (2011 Július 2)

7


----------



## Joe67 (2011 Július 2)

8


----------



## Joe67 (2011 Július 2)

9


----------



## Joe67 (2011 Július 2)

10


----------



## Joe67 (2011 Július 2)

11


----------



## Joe67 (2011 Július 2)

13, na jó, csak 12


----------



## Joe67 (2011 Július 2)

19,18,17,16,15,14,13,12,11,10,9,8,7,6,5,4,3,2,1,13


----------



## Joe67 (2011 Július 2)

Július van, de teljesen őszi idő.


----------



## Joe67 (2011 Július 2)

Mindjárt elérem a 15. hozzászólást


----------



## Joe67 (2011 Július 2)

16, de mégsem csak 1, tehát haladok a cél felé


----------



## Joe67 (2011 Július 2)

17


----------



## Joe67 (2011 Július 2)

18


----------



## Joe67 (2011 Július 2)

19!!!!


----------



## Joe67 (2011 Július 2)

További szép napot mindenkinek


----------



## Joe67 (2011 Július 2)

*Epedezés*

Most nem értem. Nem szólhatok hozzá valamihez, pedig meg van a 2 nap és a 20 hozzászólás is.
Na de türelem remélem rózsát terem


----------



## Joe67 (2011 Július 2)

25


----------



## vandortimi (2011 Július 2)

Üdv mindenkinek!


----------



## adam13k (2011 Július 2)

koszi, ime az 1


----------



## adam13k (2011 Július 2)

ketto


----------



## adam13k (2011 Július 2)

harom


----------



## adam13k (2011 Július 2)

negy


----------



## adam13k (2011 Július 2)

ot


----------



## adam13k (2011 Július 2)

asszem most mar nyolcnál járok


----------



## adam13k (2011 Július 2)

vagy kilenc...


----------



## adam13k (2011 Július 2)

most már tíz


----------



## adam13k (2011 Július 2)

miért kell húsz másodpercet várni????????? tök idegesítő


----------



## adam13k (2011 Július 2)

na holnap majd lenyomok még tíz bejelentkezést


----------



## adam13k (2011 Július 2)

csumi gumi mindenkinek


----------



## looopy (2011 Július 2)

üdvözlet Zselízből. (Želiezovce, Slovakia)


----------



## looopy (2011 Július 2)

további üdv.


----------



## looopy (2011 Július 2)

tetszik ez a fórum.


----------



## looopy (2011 Július 2)

legjobban a Képregények érdekelnek.


----------



## looopy (2011 Július 2)

és van egy olyan régi vágyam, hogy megszerezzem a Népszava 50-es/60-as évekbeli számainak képregény mellékleteit. Zórád Ernő rajzaival illusztrált képregény mellékleteket, azonbelül is "A Feladat" c. alkotását. Nagyon régóta keresem. Nekünk megvolt otthon, még gyerekkoromban, és aztán elkallódott a tűzőgéppel összetűzött kivágott melléklet-könyvecskék. hátha valahol megvan beszkennelve. de jó lenne megtalálni. Asszem Zsoldos Péter a szerzője a műnek.


----------



## looopy (2011 Július 2)

Na írok még valamit.


----------



## looopy (2011 Július 2)

és, még valamit.


----------



## looopy (2011 Július 2)

nos, hát akkor most megint valamit.


----------



## Nina55 (2011 Július 2)

Szija jelen


----------



## Nina55 (2011 Július 2)

Hogy vagytok?


----------



## Nina55 (2011 Július 2)

Én jol XD


----------



## Nina55 (2011 Július 2)

áááá ez a még csak 4 hozzá szolást irtam már 5 XD


----------



## looopy (2011 Július 2)

és akkor most megint mos még egyet.


----------



## looopy (2011 Július 2)

nem tuom hanyadiknál tartok..


----------



## looopy (2011 Július 2)

én is jól vagyok. és rájöttem: ez a 11. hozzászólásom. yeeaahh


----------



## looopy (2011 Július 2)

twelve


----------



## looopy (2011 Július 2)

thirteenth


----------



## looopy (2011 Július 2)

fourteenth


----------



## looopy (2011 Július 2)

fifteenth


----------



## looopy (2011 Július 2)

šestnásť


----------



## TothAnita87 (2011 Július 2)

*-*

Jelen, és megkezdtem a 20 hozzászólás összegyűjtését


----------



## TothAnita87 (2011 Július 2)

19


----------



## TothAnita87 (2011 Július 2)

18


----------



## TothAnita87 (2011 Július 2)

17


----------



## TothAnita87 (2011 Július 2)

16


----------



## TothAnita87 (2011 Július 2)

15


----------



## TothAnita87 (2011 Július 2)

14


----------



## TothAnita87 (2011 Július 2)

13


----------



## TothAnita87 (2011 Július 2)

12


----------



## TothAnita87 (2011 Július 2)

11


----------



## TothAnita87 (2011 Július 2)

10


----------



## looopy (2011 Július 2)

siebzehn


----------



## TothAnita87 (2011 Július 2)

9


----------



## TothAnita87 (2011 Július 2)

8


----------



## TothAnita87 (2011 Július 2)

7


----------



## TothAnita87 (2011 Július 2)

6


----------



## looopy (2011 Július 2)

le dix-huitième


----------



## TothAnita87 (2011 Július 2)

5


----------



## TothAnita87 (2011 Július 2)

4


----------



## TothAnita87 (2011 Július 2)

3


----------



## TothAnita87 (2011 Július 2)

2


----------



## TothAnita87 (2011 Július 2)

1


----------



## TothAnita87 (2011 Július 2)

thx


----------



## lukacsernő (2011 Július 2)

*eeeeeeeee*



Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


khkkjjhghjjkhjk


----------



## looopy (2011 Július 2)

yhdeksästoista


----------



## looopy (2011 Július 2)

éééééés 

iiiitt van aaa 

huszadiiik !


----------



## GEdit1978 (2011 Július 2)

üdv


----------



## GEdit1978 (2011 Július 2)

mindenkinek


----------



## GEdit1978 (2011 Július 2)

a legjobb


----------



## GEdit1978 (2011 Július 2)

barátnőm


----------



## GEdit1978 (2011 Július 2)

is Canadába


----------



## vijon (2011 Július 2)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg



Heló mindenkinek!
Csak beköszöntem!


----------



## kengurkandur (2011 Július 2)

Joe67 írta:


> Július van, de teljesen őszi idő.


Nem értem. Minek jó ez?


----------



## tancy28 (2011 Július 2)

Üdvözlök mindenkit én is.


----------



## tancy28 (2011 Július 2)

Szeretnék én is 20 hozzászóláshoz hozzajutni.


----------



## szikes (2011 Július 2)

Szép napot!


----------



## kukuu (2011 Július 2)

Üdv mindenki!


----------



## kukuu (2011 Július 2)

kell a 20hozzászólás


----------



## kukuu (2011 Július 2)

nagyon sok jó anyagot találtam itt és le szeretném tölteni


----------



## kukuu (2011 Július 2)

jövőhéten versenyvizsgázom


----------



## kukuu (2011 Július 2)

nagyon félek


----------



## kukuu (2011 Július 2)

remélem nem lesz nehéz


----------



## kukuu (2011 Július 2)

koszonom mindenkinek a segitséget aki kuldott anyagot


----------



## kukuu (2011 Július 2)

meg sok kell


----------



## kukuu (2011 Július 2)

1


----------



## kukuu (2011 Július 2)

2


----------



## kukuu (2011 Július 2)

3


----------



## kukuu (2011 Július 2)

4


----------



## kukuu (2011 Július 2)

5


----------



## kukuu (2011 Július 2)

15


----------



## kukuu (2011 Július 2)

16


----------



## kukuu (2011 Július 2)

17


----------



## kukuu (2011 Július 2)

18


----------



## kukuu (2011 Július 2)

19


----------



## kukuu (2011 Július 2)

utolsoo talan


----------



## Mioma (2011 Július 2)

Ich bin hier! Azaz itt vagyok, s talán ragyogok, mint a fekete szurok!


----------



## gabadék (2011 Július 2)

n

Húsos hús...

*Tejes kifli*

Kell hozzá: 1,5 dl tej, 1 kiskanál cukor, fél csomag friss élesztő, só. (Ez négy kiflihez elegendő, aki többet akar, az a többszörösét használja.)

Elkészítés: az élesztőt felfuttajuk 1 dec cukros tejben, majd a liszthet keverjük, megsózzuk és egy kis langyon vízzel összegyúrjuk. Hagyjuk kelni 20-25 percig. Deszkán átgyúrjuk, cipót formálunk belőle, és még tíz percig lefedve kelesztjük. 
Ezután négyzetesre nyújtuk, és négyfelé vágjuk, X-alakban. A háromszögeket a szélesebb végétől terekjük fel, majd tegyük sütőpapírral kibélelt tepsibe. 
Tíz perc várakozás után megkejük a tetejét a maradék tejjel, majd előmelegített tepcibe tesszük 15-20 percre. 





oocsike írta:


> sziasztok! Ki ismer egy jó kifli receptet de az igazit ami tényleg olyan kifli lesz mint a pékségben kapható Magyarországon?


 
Remélem, segítettem a recepttel, küldjek még? Van vajas és sajtos receptem is.


----------



## OsvátA (2011 Július 2)

_*Lorem Ipsum* is simply dummy text of the printing and typesetting industry. Lorem Ipsum has been the industry's standard dummy text ever since the 1500s, when an unknown printer took a galley of type and scrambled it to make a type specimen book. It has survived not only five centuries, but also the leap into electronic typesetting, remaining essentially unchanged. It was popularised in the 1960s with the release of Letraset sheets containing Lorem Ipsum passages, and more recently with desktop publishing software like Aldus PageMaker including versions of Lorem Ipsum._


----------



## kovalik21 (2011 Július 2)

*Hello*



Melitta írta:


> 1, jelen


Hello


----------



## kovalik21 (2011 Július 2)

*Hello*



kukuu írta:


> 16


Hello


----------



## kovalik21 (2011 Július 2)

*Hello*



kukuu írta:


> 17


Hello


----------



## kovalik21 (2011 Július 2)

*Hello*



kukuu írta:


> 18


Hello


----------



## kovalik21 (2011 Július 2)

*Hello*



kovalik21 írta:


> Hello


Hello


----------



## kovalik21 (2011 Július 2)

*Hello*



Abigel573 írta:


> Kreáltam egy mindegy mit ír be szóláncot a kezdőknek... azt se használják...
> Talán túl egyszerű.


Hello


----------



## kovalik21 (2011 Július 2)

*Hello*



Enmerkar írta:


> Újabb ezer


Hello


----------



## kovalik21 (2011 Július 2)

*Hello*



kalman.alt írta:


> Folyton esik


Hello


----------



## klavikord (2011 Július 2)

1valaky írta:


> szuper vagykiss




Nagyon rendes tőled!


----------



## kovalik21 (2011 Július 2)

*Hello*



KriszTom írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Nagyon örülök, hogy ilyen segítőkész mindenki ezen a fórumon!
> Már most megszerettem!


Hello


----------



## kovalik21 (2011 Július 2)

*Hello*



acsosa írta:


> Soha senki nem reagál semmire


Hello


----------



## klavikord (2011 Július 2)

Szép napot!


----------



## kovalik21 (2011 Július 2)

*Hello*



angyalkám írta:


> Hurrá még egy Szegedi Üdv!


Hello


----------



## bogec6 (2011 Július 2)

imrus írta:


> 2 szia jelen



igen jelen vagyok én is


----------



## kovalik21 (2011 Július 2)

*Hello*



Zsu70 írta:


> Szervusztok! 1 fő jelen!


Hello


----------



## kovalik21 (2011 Július 2)

*Hello*



brigit11215 írta:


> jo


Hello


----------



## klavikord (2011 Július 2)

Melitta írta:


> 1, jelen




Nagyon örülök!


----------



## kovalik21 (2011 Július 2)

*Hello*



Cool2222 írta:


> Igen .... Bingo!
> Heuréka !


Hello


----------



## bogec6 (2011 Július 2)

én sem vagyok messze Szegedtől


----------



## kovalik21 (2011 Július 2)

*Hello*



doki003 írta:


> alak


Hello


----------



## kovalik21 (2011 Július 2)

*Hello*



abasa írta:


> 1


Hello


----------



## kovalik21 (2011 Július 2)

*Hello*



abasa írta:


> 11


Hello


----------



## kovalik21 (2011 Július 2)

*Hello*



Kalaman írta:


> Üdvözlök mindenkit!


Hello


----------



## kovalik21 (2011 Július 2)

*Hello*



kata30 írta:


> 43


Hello


----------



## kovalik21 (2011 Július 2)

*Hello*



gegebaba írta:


> szép napot mindenkinek


Hello


----------



## kovalik21 (2011 Július 2)

*Hello*



Pityu555 írta:


> sas


Hello


----------



## pistooli (2011 Július 2)

Üdvözlet minden kedves fórumozónak!


----------



## pistooli (2011 Július 2)

kovalik21 írta:


> Hello



és viszont Hello...


----------



## pistooli (2011 Július 2)

azért ez az üzenet gyűjtés eég vicces...


----------



## pistooli (2011 Július 2)

gyűjtögetek...


----------



## pistooli (2011 Július 2)

de akkor is csak hétfőn fogok tudni letölteni...


----------



## pistooli (2011 Július 2)

sebaj...


----------



## pistooli (2011 Július 2)

tíz... holnapra is maradjon.


----------



## klavikord (2011 Július 2)

imrus írta:


> 2 szia jelen



Hello!


----------



## klavikord (2011 Július 2)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg



Jelen!!:razz:


----------



## klavikord (2011 Július 2)

Wulfi írta:


> Köszi, Melitta! kiss



Köszönöm Melitta!


----------



## klavikord (2011 Július 2)

albaricsoka írta:


> És már csk 7 hiányzik



Nekem már csak 1!


----------



## JDecor (2011 Július 2)

sziasztok, remélem nem baj, hogy csatlakozom hozzátok


----------



## JDecor (2011 Július 2)

Találtam jó mintákat, amire szükségem lenne


----------



## JDecor (2011 Július 2)

Kell nekem húsz darab hozzászólás, ezért neki látok.


----------



## JDecor (2011 Július 2)

Szóval örülök, hogy itt lehetek!


----------



## JDecor (2011 Július 2)

még nem volt időm átböngészni az oldalt.


----------



## JDecor (2011 Július 2)

Sokszor vezetett már ide a google, ezért gondoltam, mostmár ideje regisztrálnom.


----------



## JDecor (2011 Július 2)

Nem is tudom miről írhatnék még.


----------



## JDecor (2011 Július 2)

Azt hiszem nemsokára körülnézek itt.


----------



## synthmaster (2011 Július 2)

Csao mindenkinek


----------



## JDecor (2011 Július 2)

azt hiszem akkor inkább számolok visszafelé


----------



## JDecor (2011 Július 2)

10


----------



## JDecor (2011 Július 2)

9 kicsi fasírozott, hazafelé masírozott, jön a róka, bekap egyet hamm


----------



## JDecor (2011 Július 2)

8 kicsi fasírozott hazafelé masírozott ,jön a róka bekap egyet hamm


----------



## JDecor (2011 Július 2)

7 kicsi fasírozott hazafelé masírozott jön a róka bekap egyet hamm


----------



## JDecor (2011 Július 2)

6 kicsi fasírozott hazafelé masírozott jön a róka bekap egyet hamm


----------



## JDecor (2011 Július 2)

5 nagy a fene köd


----------



## JDecor (2011 Július 2)

négy, hová mész te kis nyulacska?


----------



## JDecor (2011 Július 2)

három, kifogyott az ötletzsákom :d


----------



## JDecor (2011 Július 2)

kettő, bocsi az agymenésemért


----------



## JDecor (2011 Július 2)

egy, úgyhogy köszi, ha valaki olvasott


----------



## szaxa (2011 Július 2)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg



üdv mindenkinek


----------



## szaxa (2011 Július 2)

üdv


----------



## szaxa (2011 Július 2)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg



üdv mindenkinek...


----------



## szaxa (2011 Július 2)

tényleg 20 hozzászólás kell?


----------



## szaxa (2011 Július 2)

próbálkozom vele


----------



## szaxa (2011 Július 2)

de ez még csak a 5...vagy...6?! ....


----------



## szaxa (2011 Július 2)

7


----------



## szaxa (2011 Július 2)

8


----------



## szaxa (2011 Július 2)

9


----------



## szaxa (2011 Július 2)

10


----------



## szaxa (2011 Július 2)

11


----------



## szaxa (2011 Július 2)

12


----------



## szaxa (2011 Július 2)

13


----------



## szaxa (2011 Július 2)

14


----------



## szaxa (2011 Július 2)

15


----------



## szaxa (2011 Július 2)

16


----------



## szaxa (2011 Július 2)

17


----------



## szaxa (2011 Július 2)

18


----------



## szaxa (2011 Július 2)

19


----------



## szaxa (2011 Július 2)

20


----------



## szaxa (2011 Július 2)

és huszonegy na...


----------



## blakoc (2011 Július 2)

1


----------



## blakoc (2011 Július 2)

2


----------



## blakoc (2011 Július 2)

3


----------



## blakoc (2011 Július 2)

4


----------



## blakoc (2011 Július 2)

5


----------



## blakoc (2011 Július 2)

15


----------



## blakoc (2011 Július 2)

14


----------



## blakoc (2011 Július 2)

tizenhárom


----------



## blakoc (2011 Július 2)

12


----------



## blakoc (2011 Július 2)

eleven


----------



## blakoc (2011 Július 2)

tíz


----------



## blakoc (2011 Július 2)

9


----------



## blakoc (2011 Július 2)

nyóc


----------



## blakoc (2011 Július 2)

seven


----------



## blakoc (2011 Július 2)

6


----------



## blakoc (2011 Július 2)

5


----------



## blakoc (2011 Július 2)

4


----------



## blakoc (2011 Július 2)

3


----------



## blakoc (2011 Július 2)

dva


----------



## blakoc (2011 Július 2)

1


----------



## blakoc (2011 Július 2)

Köszönöm kedves Melitta


----------



## faundaru (2011 Július 2)

Köszönöm Melittának!


----------



## Nimir-ra (2011 Július 3)

Sziasztok! szuper ez az oldal!!!!
Köszönömszépen hogy a tagja lehetek!


----------



## clif (2011 Július 3)

*hello*

kössz, de nem értem a muszáj hozzászolást, ha valaki itt van az oldalon,ugy is előbb,utóbb hozzászólna valamihez


----------



## clif (2011 Július 3)

remélhetőleg találkozunk még...


----------



## Pearl67 (2011 Július 3)

Nekem is nagyon tetszik az oldal, sok jó dolgot találtam itt. Ajánlom is a barátaimnak.


----------



## Pearl67 (2011 Július 3)

A kötelező hozzászólást én sem értem igazán, nektek ez csak plusz tárhely, nem?


----------



## Pearl67 (2011 Július 3)

Régóta vagyok beregisztrálva, de elég nehézkesen jön össze ez az öt, nem vagyok egy nagy locsi-fecsi.


----------



## Pearl67 (2011 Július 3)

Nézzétek ezt el nekem! Bocsi!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fmelinda80 (2011 Július 3)

*sziasztok*

sziasztok, nagyon tetszik ez a forum, en innen a hataron tulrol vagyok és mindig olyan szuper dolgokra lelek , koszonom


----------



## fmelinda80 (2011 Július 3)

*szupi*

milyen jó, hogy vannak ilyen ügyes - szorgalmas emberek, akik felteszik ezeket a csudás dolgokat


----------



## beus00 (2011 Július 3)

rem;lem ott tudok majd lenni


----------



## beus00 (2011 Július 3)

olyan jo higz ra talaltam erre a temara


----------



## beus00 (2011 Július 3)

Koszi a segitseget. Nagzon hasznos dolgokat talaltam


----------



## beus00 (2011 Július 3)

Hat en sem nagyon talaltam magyar modszertant. ha Felraknal valamit azt megkoszonnem.


----------



## beus00 (2011 Július 3)

nagyon hasznos dolgokra leltem itt. koszi


----------



## beus00 (2011 Július 3)

koszi


----------



## bromar (2011 Július 3)

jelen1


----------



## roly21 (2011 Július 3)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg



sziasztok


----------



## ccsfan (2011 Július 3)

sziasztok


----------



## ccsfan (2011 Július 3)

2


----------



## ccsfan (2011 Július 3)

3


----------



## ccsfan (2011 Július 3)




----------



## ccsfan (2011 Július 3)

szeretem ezt a honlapot


----------



## ccsfan (2011 Július 3)

szép napot!


----------



## ccsfan (2011 Július 3)

szép hetet


----------



## ccsfan (2011 Július 3)

szép hónapot


----------



## ccsfan (2011 Július 3)

szép évet


----------



## ccsfan (2011 Július 3)

Mindenkinek


----------



## kanyóca (2011 Július 3)

Üdv. 
Egészen új vagyok. Előre is bocsánatot kérek amiért nem nagyon szeretem a közösségi oldalakat, az irodalom, amit kerestem viszont ide vezetett. Talán itt intelligens, értelmes emberkék vannak, és nem okoznak csalódást. Esetleg én is tudok segíteni másnak, igaz, korom szerint nem, de lélekben én is fiatal vagyok. Üdv. Kanyóca


----------



## ccsfan (2011 Július 3)

én is szeretem az irodalmat, a színházat és a zenét


----------



## ccsfan (2011 Július 3)

a kedvencem talán a koromnál fogva az Új színház


----------



## ccsfan (2011 Július 3)

bár a musicaleket is imádom


----------



## ccsfan (2011 Július 3)

a kedvenc színészeim: Szikszai Rémusz, Száraz Dénes és Feke Pál


----------



## ccsfan (2011 Július 3)

zenék közül mindenevő vagyok: Sting, cotton club singers....


----------



## ccsfan (2011 Július 3)

bocsánat, hogy itt fárasztok mindenkit....


----------



## ccsfan (2011 Július 3)




----------



## ccsfan (2011 Július 3)

kedvencem továbbá a forma 1


----------



## ccsfan (2011 Július 3)

kedvenc istállók: Ferrari és a Red Bull


----------



## ccsfan (2011 Július 3)

Kedvenc pilóta: Vettel, de Hamiltonon kívül akár mindenkit felsorolhatnék


----------



## ccsfan (2011 Július 3)

Még egyszer köszi a lehetőséget


----------



## vijon (2011 Július 3)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


jelen


----------



## vijon (2011 Július 3)

imrus írta:


> 2 szia jelen


én is szia jelen


----------



## vijon (2011 Július 3)

1valaky írta:


> szuper vagykiss



remélem én is


----------



## vijon (2011 Július 3)

Wulfi írta:


> Köszi, Melitta! kiss


Na itt is jelen!


----------



## vijon (2011 Július 3)

klne2 írta:


> Üdvözlet Szegedről!



Üdv Dunaújvárosból!


----------



## vijon (2011 Július 3)

Üdv Mindenkinek!!!!


----------



## Bejjababa (2011 Július 3)

*s*

Sziasztok!


----------



## Bejjababa (2011 Július 3)

*s*

Sziasztok!a


----------



## Bejjababa (2011 Július 3)

*h*

Sziasztok!


----------



## Bejjababa (2011 Július 3)

sziazstok


----------



## Bejjababa (2011 Július 3)

sziasztok


----------



## Bejjababa (2011 Július 3)

sziasztok


----------



## Bejjababa (2011 Július 3)

szisasztok


----------



## Bejjababa (2011 Július 3)

sziasztok


----------



## Bejjababa (2011 Július 3)

*df*

sziasztok


----------



## Bejjababa (2011 Július 3)

*d*

sziasztok


----------



## Bejjababa (2011 Július 3)

*d*

sziasztok


----------



## Bejjababa (2011 Július 3)

*d*

sziasztok


----------



## Bejjababa (2011 Július 3)

*d*

sziasztok


----------



## Bejjababa (2011 Július 3)

*ds*

sziasztok


----------



## Bejjababa (2011 Július 3)

*d*

sziasztok


----------



## thomas_comics (2011 Július 3)

Tanár néni én tegnap hiányoztam, de ma itt vagyok. Jelen


----------



## beus00 (2011 Július 3)

nagyon hasznos dolgokatz találtam itt. csak sajna nem tudok mindent megnézni. vajonmi léehet az oka?


----------



## beus00 (2011 Július 3)

en is pedagogus leszek. epp vizsga elott vagyok. tudnátok nekem magyar modszertant felrakni ovodában?


----------



## beus00 (2011 Július 3)

nagyon jó ötlet volt


----------



## beus00 (2011 Július 3)

nagyon sok hasznat veszem ennek az oldalnak. koszi


----------



## beus00 (2011 Július 3)

mi is csinálnék ez az oldal nélkul. mindenkinek köszönöm


----------



## beus00 (2011 Július 3)

ez a terulet engem nem érin viszont nagyon sok érdekes dologgal gazdagodtam


----------



## beus00 (2011 Július 3)

ha lesz foto kuldok


----------



## beus00 (2011 Július 3)

nem baj, igy is jo


----------



## beus00 (2011 Július 3)

nagyon jo kis oldal ez


----------



## beus00 (2011 Július 3)

mindenkinek gratula ezert az oldalért


----------



## beus00 (2011 Július 3)

nagyon jok. koszi


----------



## beus00 (2011 Július 3)

sajnos errol nem tudok semmit


----------



## beus00 (2011 Július 3)

nekem sajna nincs. de ha lesz valami felrakom


----------



## fmelinda80 (2011 Július 3)

*1.uzi*

nagyon jo otlet


----------



## fmelinda80 (2011 Július 3)

*nyar*

julius 12fok és esik az eső ,


----------



## fmelinda80 (2011 Július 3)

*itt vagyok*

hello mindenkinek


----------



## fmelinda80 (2011 Július 3)

*holliday*

kellemes szunidot minden gyereknek


----------



## fmelinda80 (2011 Július 3)

*buli*

jo volt a tegnapi buli


----------



## fmelinda80 (2011 Július 3)

**

szuper ez az oldal, tele nagyon ertekes dologgal


----------



## lili0913 (2011 Július 3)

Helló


----------



## fmelinda80 (2011 Július 3)

**

nagyon sok ötletes , hasznos dolog van itt, köszi mindenkinek .


----------



## fmelinda80 (2011 Július 3)

*N.1*

csak igy tovabb


----------



## lili0913 (2011 Július 3)

Üdv nyíregyháza


----------



## fmelinda80 (2011 Július 3)

**

orakat el lehet itt keresgelni...


----------



## lili0913 (2011 Július 3)

Rossz idő van


----------



## fmelinda80 (2011 Július 3)

*Legjobb*

egyik legjobb forum amit talaltam


----------



## lili0913 (2011 Július 3)

Igy lehett netezni


----------



## fmelinda80 (2011 Július 3)

*hajra*

hajra Felvidek...


----------



## langam (2011 Július 3)

Én is szegeden tanulok


----------



## lili0913 (2011 Július 3)

Új honlapokat keresni


----------



## fmelinda80 (2011 Július 3)

*Happy*

 Im so happy


----------



## langam (2011 Július 3)

Jajj dejo hogy végre találtam egy ilyen fórumot...


----------



## lili0913 (2011 Július 3)

Jó oldal ki mit keres


----------



## langam (2011 Július 3)

Itt is rossz idő van


----------



## lili0913 (2011 Július 3)

meg


----------



## fmelinda80 (2011 Július 3)

*üdv*

üdv minden magyarnak


----------



## fmelinda80 (2011 Július 3)

**

szebb jövőt


----------



## lili0913 (2011 Július 3)

Talál


----------



## fmelinda80 (2011 Július 3)

**

legyetek jók ha tudtok, a többi nem számít ...


----------



## lili0913 (2011 Július 3)

Haha


----------



## langam (2011 Július 3)

- Milyen következtetésre lehet jutni abból, hogy a feleség a konyhából átmegy a nappaliba?
- Hogy rövidíteni kell a láncot.


----------



## lili0913 (2011 Július 3)

Föleg te


----------



## fmelinda80 (2011 Július 3)

*Ok*

végre megvan a 20 hozzaszolas , jupiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## langam (2011 Július 3)

Megállítja a rendőr az autóst.
- Meg kell önt büntetnem, mert ez egyirányú utca.
- Rendben van, kifizetem a büntetést, aztán megfordulok.
- Itt nem lehet megfordulni.
- Akkor tolatok majd.
- Tolatni sem szabad.
- Akkor itt hagyom a kocsit.
- Csakhogy itt tilos a parkolás.
- Rendben van, akkor beszéljük meg, mennyit ad a kocsimért...


----------



## langam (2011 Július 3)

Van egy guminőm, Pamela Anderson a neve. Ha pedig nem fújom fel teljesen, akkor Medveczky Ilona.


----------



## langam (2011 Július 3)

Ezzzaaaaaaaz


----------



## lili0913 (2011 Július 3)

10


----------



## lili0913 (2011 Július 3)

9


----------



## lili0913 (2011 Július 3)

8


----------



## lili0913 (2011 Július 3)

7


----------



## katczi (2011 Július 3)

Sziasztok! 1.


----------



## lili0913 (2011 Július 3)

Öreg bácsi .Elmegy az ügyvédhez .
Kérdezi ügyvédúr menyiért Választana el a feleségemtől ? 100000Ft 
Az nem jó mert meg beszéltem a Vadászal 50000Ft ér lelővi


----------



## lili0913 (2011 Július 3)

5


----------



## katczi (2011 Július 3)

Szép napot Mindenkinek 2!


----------



## katczi (2011 Július 3)

3


----------



## katczi (2011 Július 3)

4


----------



## katczi (2011 Július 3)

5


----------



## katczi (2011 Július 3)

6


----------



## katczi (2011 Július 3)

7


----------



## lili0913 (2011 Július 3)

Hatalmas viharban, csenget az anyós. A veje nyit ajtót:
-Anyuka, mit keres itt ilyen rossz időben? Mért nem megy szépen haza?


----------



## katczi (2011 Július 3)

8


----------



## katczi (2011 Július 3)

9


----------



## katczi (2011 Július 3)

10


----------



## lili0913 (2011 Július 3)

- Mi az abszolút szemérem?
- Ha valaki úgy süti le a szemét, hogy az odakozmál.


----------



## katczi (2011 Július 3)

11


----------



## katczi (2011 Július 3)

12


----------



## lili0913 (2011 Július 3)

- Mikor van abszolút hideg?
- Amikor a jegesmedve még szivatóval sem indul.
- Amikor a családfát is eltüzelik.
- Amikor a sertésbőrkesztyű libabőrös lesz.
- Amikor az embernek ajkára fagy a mosoly.
- Amikor a műfogsor vacog a pohárban


----------



## katczi (2011 Július 3)

13


----------



## lili0913 (2011 Július 3)

- Ki az abszolút paraszt?
- Akinek már az óvodában is szalonna volt a jele.


----------



## katczi (2011 Július 3)

14


----------



## katczi (2011 Július 3)

15


----------



## lili0913 (2011 Július 3)

Egy ember betelefonál a rendőrségre:
- Halló rendőrség? - Kérem, jöjjenek azonnal a Rezeda utca 8-ba, mert betörő van a lakásban!
- Hogy hívják?
- Nem kérdeztem tőle.


----------



## lili0913 (2011 Július 3)

Viszlát........................


----------



## lili0913 (2011 Július 3)

Meg van a 22


----------



## brennero3 (2011 Július 3)

Sziasztok , most registraltam


----------



## brennero3 (2011 Július 3)

erdekesnek tunik az oldal


----------



## brennero3 (2011 Július 3)

Sok minden van rajta


----------



## brennero3 (2011 Július 3)

most lattom , filmek is vannak


----------



## brennero3 (2011 Július 3)

es mesek ...............


----------



## brennero3 (2011 Július 3)

kivancsi vagyok vannak-e itt ismerosok ?


----------



## brennero3 (2011 Július 3)

nalunk esik .......................... az eso .......


----------



## brennero3 (2011 Július 3)

nalatok ?????


----------



## brennero3 (2011 Július 3)

9


----------



## brennero3 (2011 Július 3)

meg 10...........


----------



## brennero3 (2011 Július 3)

mit csinaltok ?????????????


----------



## brennero3 (2011 Július 3)

van itt valaki ???


----------



## brennero3 (2011 Július 3)

senki ?


----------



## brennero3 (2011 Július 3)

mit csinaltok ?


----------



## brennero3 (2011 Július 3)

vasarnap ............


----------



## brennero3 (2011 Július 3)

holnap


----------



## brennero3 (2011 Július 3)

meg 4


----------



## brennero3 (2011 Július 3)

orakat el lehet itt keresgelni...


----------



## brennero3 (2011 Július 3)

jo temak vannak


----------



## brennero3 (2011 Július 3)

koszi az oldalt


----------



## brennero3 (2011 Július 3)

erdekes


----------



## Zaza75 (2011 Július 3)

Köszönöm


----------



## Zaza75 (2011 Július 3)

köszi


----------



## Zaza75 (2011 Július 3)

köszi


----------



## Zaza75 (2011 Július 3)

köszi


----------



## Zaza75 (2011 Július 3)

köszi


----------



## dorkas (2011 Július 3)

*1*

1


----------



## dorkas (2011 Július 3)

2


----------



## dorkas (2011 Július 3)

4


----------



## dorkas (2011 Július 3)

5


----------



## dorkas (2011 Július 3)

3


----------



## dorkas (2011 Július 3)

6


----------



## dorkas (2011 Július 3)

7


----------



## dorkas (2011 Július 3)

8


----------



## dorkas (2011 Július 3)

9


----------



## dorkas (2011 Július 3)

10


----------



## dorkas (2011 Július 3)

11


----------



## dorkas (2011 Július 3)

12:!:


----------



## dorkas (2011 Július 3)

13


----------



## dorkas (2011 Július 3)

14:33:


----------



## dorkas (2011 Július 3)

17


----------



## dorkas (2011 Július 3)

20


----------



## dorkas (2011 Július 3)

15:9:


----------



## dorkas (2011 Július 3)

19:8:


----------



## dorkas (2011 Július 3)

18 :12:


----------



## dorkas (2011 Július 3)

16:``::,,::,,:


----------



## gakusei (2011 Július 3)

*1*

Sziasztok


----------



## gakusei (2011 Július 3)

Arra gondoltam


----------



## gakusei (2011 Július 3)

Talán


----------



## gakusei (2011 Július 3)

Így


----------



## gakusei (2011 Július 3)

Könnyen


----------



## gakusei (2011 Július 3)

össze


----------



## gakusei (2011 Július 3)

tudom


----------



## gakusei (2011 Július 3)

szedni


----------



## voma (2011 Július 3)

sziasztok!


----------



## gakusei (2011 Július 3)

a 20


----------



## gakusei (2011 Július 3)

hozzászólást


----------



## gakusei (2011 Július 3)




----------



## gakusei (2011 Július 3)

nagyon


----------



## gakusei (2011 Július 3)

köszönöm


----------



## gakusei (2011 Július 3)

a lehetőséget.


----------



## gakusei (2011 Július 3)

Nagyon


----------



## Koerte (2011 Július 3)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg



Köszi


----------



## Koerte (2011 Július 3)

Hello


----------



## Koerte (2011 Július 3)

Köszi


----------



## Koerte (2011 Július 3)

még egyszer


----------



## Koerte (2011 Július 3)

jó éjt


----------



## Koerte (2011 Július 3)

jó pihenést mindeninek


----------



## gakusei (2011 Július 3)

jó


----------



## gakusei (2011 Július 3)

az oldal


----------



## gakusei (2011 Július 3)

Rengeteg


----------



## gakusei (2011 Július 3)

jó letöltés


----------



## gakusei (2011 Július 3)

van itt.


----------



## gakusei (2011 Július 3)

Örülök


----------



## gakusei (2011 Július 3)

, hogy létrejött


----------



## TBalogh (2011 Július 3)

Nna, akkor én is bejelentkezem. Osztálylétszám teljes?


----------



## gakusei (2011 Július 3)

ez az oldal


----------



## TBalogh (2011 Július 3)

Ha ez a 20 hozzászólás nem arról szól, hogy kiderülhet belőle néhány alapvetés az új tagról, akkor miért van? Annak, hogy beírok 20 külön hozzászólásban számokat, vagy egy hosszabb mondatot szavanként csak abban az esetben látom értelmét, ha csak azokat akarjátok kiszűrni, aki még erre is képtelen. Hmmm?


----------



## matyagi (2011 Július 3)

köszi!


----------



## matyagi (2011 Július 3)

köszi


----------



## matyagi (2011 Július 3)




----------



## matyagi (2011 Július 3)

ok


----------



## matyagi (2011 Július 3)

köszönöm


----------



## dragonheart25 (2011 Július 3)

Hello, mi?


----------



## TBalogh (2011 Július 4)

No, úgy látszik nem kapok érdemi hozzászólást...


----------



## TBalogh (2011 Július 4)

...hát, ha gyűjteni kell...


----------



## TBalogh (2011 Július 4)

...hát gyűjtsünk...


----------



## TBalogh (2011 Július 4)

ha


----------



## TBalogh (2011 Július 4)

ettől


----------



## TBalogh (2011 Július 4)

függ, hogy be tudok-e lépni más, érdekes helyekre, hát legyen


----------



## TBalogh (2011 Július 4)

Amíg teelik a 20 másodperc, addig meg szövegezek...


----------



## TBalogh (2011 Július 4)

a telliket persze én is inkább írom két ellel, mint


----------



## TBalogh (2011 Július 4)

két e-vel, bár lehet mindegy is


----------



## TBalogh (2011 Július 4)

már a tizenkettedik beszólásnál tartok,


----------



## TBalogh (2011 Július 4)

s érzem is, ahogy érik a tagságom,


----------



## TBalogh (2011 Július 4)

mert egyre megfontoltabb, szinvonalasabb hozzászólásaim vannak,


----------



## TBalogh (2011 Július 4)

így aztán az arra érdemesek jól


----------



## TBalogh (2011 Július 4)

meg tudják fontolni, hogy


----------



## TBalogh (2011 Július 4)

be szabad-e engem ide engedni, eléggé olyan vagyok-e, vagy esetleg


----------



## TBalogh (2011 Július 4)

olyanabb, mint amilyen nem tudom, hogy


----------



## TBalogh (2011 Július 4)

kéne-e lennem, ahhoz, hogy a társaságnak


----------



## TBalogh (2011 Július 4)

elég értékes, építő tagja lehetnék(-e) ezek után is?


----------



## TBalogh (2011 Július 4)

MEGVAAN A 20 beduma! megyek bepróbálom magam máshol is , hogy műxik-e


----------



## akisded (2011 Július 4)

Üdv a fórum tagjainak


----------



## Croax (2011 Július 4)

Azt a mindenit, annyi jó cucc van ezen a fórumon


----------



## Croax (2011 Július 4)

hogy én is elkezdek most már teperni


----------



## Croax (2011 Július 4)

azért a 20 hozzászólásért, a 2 nap pedig


----------



## Croax (2011 Július 4)

már rég eltelt. Mellesleg:


----------



## Croax (2011 Július 4)

nem nagyon láttam még itt könyveket DjVu formátumban


----------



## Croax (2011 Július 4)

de ha igen, a többség azt sem tudja, hogyan


----------



## Croax (2011 Július 4)

kell azokat megnyitni. Tudnillik a DjVu olyan


----------



## Croax (2011 Július 4)

mint a PDF csak jobb tömörítésű, és


----------



## Croax (2011 Július 4)

ennek nálunk csak az az ára, hogy


----------



## Croax (2011 Július 4)

külön olvasóprogram kell hozzá. Erre a legjobb a


----------



## Croax (2011 Július 4)

DjView nevű program, amit


----------



## Croax (2011 Július 4)

erről a linkről tudtok letölteni:


----------



## Croax (2011 Július 4)

http://sourceforge.net/projects/djvu/files/DjVuLibre_Windows/3.5.24%2B4.7/DjVuLibre%2BDjView-3.5.24%2B4.7c-Setup.exe/download


----------



## Croax (2011 Július 4)

ez a kis csomag tartalmaz egy djvu olvasót és egy


----------



## Croax (2011 Július 4)

djvu átalakítót, ami minden dokumentfájlt, pl.


----------



## Croax (2011 Július 4)

dpc, pdf, rtf, txt, jpeg, stb. átalakít djvu-ba, magyarán


----------



## Croax (2011 Július 4)

jól összetömröíti, de a minőségét 100%-ban megőrzi.


----------



## Croax (2011 Július 4)

Érdemes PDF-ről erre váltani, ha


----------



## Croax (2011 Július 4)

olyan könyvet szeretnétek feltenni, ami


----------



## Croax (2011 Július 4)

egy könyv szkennelt jpeg képeiből áll.

Éééééés kész a 20 hsz!


----------



## Croax (2011 Július 4)

Hm, sajnos valamiért még mindig nem tudok letölteni egy csatolmány pdf fájlt az *Ezoterikus könyvek folyóiratok feltöltése ‎II *témából. *
*


----------



## Croax (2011 Július 4)

Lehet, hogy azért, mert elfelejtettem a jelszavam, most kértem egy újat, és ezt regisztrációnak veszi a fórum? Ebben az esetben akkor várok 2 napot.


----------



## stevee82 (2011 Július 4)

Üdvözlök mindenkit!


----------



## stevee82 (2011 Július 4)

Én is elkezdem gyűjtögetni azt a bizonyos 20 hozzászólást.


----------



## stevee82 (2011 Július 4)

Munkaidő van, de akkora itt a punnyadás most...


----------



## stevee82 (2011 Július 4)

hogy valamivel muszáj eltölteni az időt.


----------



## stevee82 (2011 Július 4)




----------



## stevee82 (2011 Július 4)

Egyébként tegnap találtam rá erre a fórumra.


----------



## stevee82 (2011 Július 4)

Nagyon tetszik, az e-book szekció állandó látogatója leszek.


----------



## joesilver (2011 Július 4)

udv mindenkinek


----------



## joesilver (2011 Július 4)

Micsoda Szep regelunk van


----------



## stevee82 (2011 Július 4)

Azért a reggelen már túl vagyunk


----------



## stevee82 (2011 Július 4)

De lassan telik ez a munkaidő...


----------



## stevee82 (2011 Július 4)

Még hátravan a fél nap :sad:


----------



## pacheto (2011 Július 4)

helló mindenkinek 20 hozászólást szeretnék kérni


----------



## Nesreca (2011 Július 4)

Sziasztok


----------



## HaKo (2011 Július 4)

1


----------



## HaKo (2011 Július 4)

2


----------



## HaKo (2011 Július 4)

3


----------



## HaKo (2011 Július 4)

Sziasztok! Nálatok is el van csúszva a fórum?


----------



## stevee82 (2011 Július 4)

Alul állítsd át "széles nézet"-re.


----------



## stevee82 (2011 Július 4)

attól nekem is megjavult...


----------



## kariritu (2011 Július 4)

Köszönöm, hogy csatlakozhatok!
MINDENKIT SZERETETTEL ÜDVÖZLÖK !

Budapestről


----------



## Zombieboy (2011 Július 4)

üdv


----------



## Zombieboy (2011 Július 4)

2


----------



## Zombieboy (2011 Július 4)

3


----------



## Zombieboy (2011 Július 4)

4


----------



## Zombieboy (2011 Július 4)

5


----------



## Zombieboy (2011 Július 4)

6


----------



## Zombieboy (2011 Július 4)

7


----------



## Zombieboy (2011 Július 4)

8


----------



## Zombieboy (2011 Július 4)

9


----------



## Zombieboy (2011 Július 4)

10


----------



## Zombieboy (2011 Július 4)

11


----------



## Zombieboy (2011 Július 4)

12


----------



## stevee82 (2011 Július 4)

már nem sok van hátra...


----------



## Zombieboy (2011 Július 4)

13


----------



## stevee82 (2011 Július 4)

:d


----------



## Zombieboy (2011 Július 4)

14


----------



## Zombieboy (2011 Július 4)

15


----------



## Zombieboy (2011 Július 4)

16


----------



## Zombieboy (2011 Július 4)

17


----------



## Szavics (2011 Július 4)

*Descent*

Szép napot!
kiss


----------



## Zombieboy (2011 Július 4)

18


----------



## Szavics (2011 Július 4)

2


----------



## Zombieboy (2011 Július 4)

19


----------



## Zombieboy (2011 Július 4)

20


----------



## Szavics (2011 Július 4)

3


----------



## Szavics (2011 Július 4)

4


----------



## Szavics (2011 Július 4)

5 Ilyet


----------



## stevee82 (2011 Július 4)

Na még egy pár hozzászólás....


----------



## Szavics (2011 Július 4)

6 Aki ezt kitalálta...


----------



## Szavics (2011 Július 4)

7 20komoly tőmondatot...


----------



## Szavics (2011 Július 4)

8 meg 48 órát


----------



## Szavics (2011 Július 4)

9 20mp 2 üzenet között....


----------



## Szavics (2011 Július 4)

10 no már csak 10


----------



## Szavics (2011 Július 4)

11 ...


----------



## HaKo (2011 Július 4)

stevee82 írta:


> Alul állítsd át "széles nézet"-re.


Köszi! Megjavult.


----------



## Szavics (2011 Július 4)

12 visszaszámolás....


----------



## stevee82 (2011 Július 4)

HaKo írta:


> Köszi! Megjavult.




Szívesen!


----------



## Szavics (2011 Július 4)

13 huhh lemaradok


----------



## Szavics (2011 Július 4)

14 ....


----------



## Szavics (2011 Július 4)

15


----------



## Szavics (2011 Július 4)

16


----------



## Szavics (2011 Július 4)

17


----------



## Szavics (2011 Július 4)

18


----------



## Szavics (2011 Július 4)

19 no...


----------



## Szavics (2011 Július 4)

20 uff ezzel megvónák


----------



## Szavics (2011 Július 4)

20+1 hogy örökös tag legyek :-D


----------



## stevee82 (2011 Július 4)

Szavics írta:


> 20+1 hogy örökös tag legyek :-D


----------



## Zsani1995 (2011 Július 4)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Zsani1995 (2011 Július 4)

+1


----------



## Zsani1995 (2011 Július 4)

plussz egy hozzászólás


----------



## Zsani1995 (2011 Július 4)

na még egy utolsó előtti előtti előtti előtti előtti 
hehe


----------



## Zsani1995 (2011 Július 4)

Úristen, még 15 hozászólás kell 
Wááá


----------



## botond1 (2011 Július 4)

*Legitimista*

Meghalt Ottó, Isten nyugosztalja nulladik Ottót!


----------



## botond1 (2011 Július 4)

csináljuk meg


----------



## botond1 (2011 Július 4)

hehe


----------



## botond1 (2011 Július 4)

na még még


----------



## Zsani1995 (2011 Július 4)

Hát látom, csak én vagyok ennyire sietős


----------



## botond1 (2011 Július 4)

na még még
miért nem csak 10 kell?


----------



## Zsani1995 (2011 Július 4)

Ja mégsem


----------



## botond1 (2011 Július 4)

majd mindjárt megelőzlek


----------



## Zsani1995 (2011 Július 4)

Unalom, unalom


----------



## botond1 (2011 Július 4)

gyerünk


----------



## Zsani1995 (2011 Július 4)

Engem nem


----------



## botond1 (2011 Július 4)

szia Zsani. Mizujs?


----------



## botond1 (2011 Július 4)

biztos csalsz


----------



## Zsani1995 (2011 Július 4)

Nem engedem!


----------



## botond1 (2011 Július 4)

jujuj


----------



## Zsani1995 (2011 Július 4)

Szijja, semmi, én nemcsalok  xD


----------



## botond1 (2011 Július 4)

gyerünk dcc


----------



## Zsani1995 (2011 Július 4)

márcsak sok kell


----------



## botond1 (2011 Július 4)

oksa elhiszem


----------



## Zsani1995 (2011 Július 4)

habár annyira nem sok +1+1+1


----------



## botond1 (2011 Július 4)

nekem is


----------



## Zsani1995 (2011 Július 4)

jókifogás


----------



## botond1 (2011 Július 4)




----------



## Zsani1995 (2011 Július 4)

Úristn minnyá utolérsz


----------



## botond1 (2011 Július 4)

azaz


----------



## pepush (2011 Július 4)

Elhajlási engedély - nagyon jó


----------



## Zsani1995 (2011 Július 4)

gógógó


----------



## botond1 (2011 Július 4)

hát nem hiszem de remélem


----------



## Zsani1995 (2011 Július 4)

nemáá 
XD


----------



## botond1 (2011 Július 4)

nem mááááááááá


----------



## Zsani1995 (2011 Július 4)

heehe


----------



## botond1 (2011 Július 4)

ugyanarra gondoltunk


----------



## Zsani1995 (2011 Július 4)

nemfogsz utolérniiiii bíbíbííí 
naszijja


----------



## botond1 (2011 Július 4)

sdfadsf


----------



## botond1 (2011 Július 4)

a fenébe


----------



## Zsani1995 (2011 Július 4)

Na sok sikert!!!
Gyerünk 
Nekem már megvan a 20


----------



## botond1 (2011 Július 4)

hát télleg elég gyorsan megvolt. most mehetünk letölteni


----------



## stevee82 (2011 Július 4)

Ezt a pár hozzászólást még én is lenyomom...


----------



## stevee82 (2011 Július 4)

már nem sok kell...


----------



## stevee82 (2011 Július 4)

Utolsó....


----------



## Zsani1995 (2011 Július 4)

Én nemtudok letölteni sem!!! 
Pedig már kb 1 hónapja bevok regizve!


----------



## Nesreca (2011 Július 4)

Hello!


----------



## Mary-Ann Zorra (2011 Július 4)

Hello


----------



## Mary-Ann Zorra (2011 Július 4)

Gyűjtöm a hozzászólásokat


----------



## Mary-Ann Zorra (2011 Július 4)

bocsánat, hogy mindenkit ezzel bombázok


----------



## Mary-Ann Zorra (2011 Július 4)

jó, nem mindenkit


----------



## Mary-Ann Zorra (2011 Július 4)

csak aki ide téved


----------



## Mary-Ann Zorra (2011 Július 4)

nem értem miért van ez a szabály


----------



## Mary-Ann Zorra (2011 Július 4)

vagyis értem, hogy mi a logika


----------



## Mary-Ann Zorra (2011 Július 4)

csak azt nem, hogy akkor miért van lehetőség a kijátszására?


----------



## Mary-Ann Zorra (2011 Július 4)

és még csak rejtve sincs


----------



## Mary-Ann Zorra (2011 Július 4)

lényegében az oldal ajánlja fel


----------



## Mary-Ann Zorra (2011 Július 4)

nna, most tartok a felénél


----------



## adam13k (2011 Július 4)

na indul a mandula megint


----------



## Mary-Ann Zorra (2011 Július 4)

jó kis oldal ez, tele van letöltéssel


----------



## Mary-Ann Zorra (2011 Július 4)

azt hiszem ennyi munkát megér...


----------



## adam13k (2011 Július 4)

na tehat 5...


----------



## adam13k (2011 Július 4)

4...


----------



## Mary-Ann Zorra (2011 Július 4)

most velem van tele az egész 17218-as oldal...


----------



## adam13k (2011 Július 4)

3....


----------



## Mary-Ann Zorra (2011 Július 4)

jé, nem is, legalább nem vagyok egyedül


----------



## adam13k (2011 Július 4)

2....


----------



## Mary-Ann Zorra (2011 Július 4)

kicsit értelmetlennek érzem ezt az egészet


----------



## adam13k (2011 Július 4)

1....


----------



## Mary-Ann Zorra (2011 Július 4)

najó, még 4


----------



## Mary-Ann Zorra (2011 Július 4)

a semmittevés csúcsa


----------



## adam13k (2011 Július 4)

kabooom!


----------



## Mary-Ann Zorra (2011 Július 4)

aztán majd letilt valami másért...-.-


----------



## Mary-Ann Zorra (2011 Július 4)

ez volt az utolsó


----------



## adam13k (2011 Július 4)

mert nem jo meg?


----------



## Mary-Ann Zorra (2011 Július 4)

nekem se engedi...


----------



## Lufipofi (2011 Július 4)

Én most kezdem. Szóval 20...


----------



## Lufipofi (2011 Július 4)

Zorra, azt mondták, hogy 20 hozzászólás, és utána 48 órán belül aktív!


----------



## Lufipofi (2011 Július 4)

Ez a 18.


----------



## Lufipofi (2011 Július 4)

Vagyis a 3. de most már 4.


----------



## Lufipofi (2011 Július 4)

Ti is ilyen jól elszórakoztattátok itt magatokat?


----------



## Lufipofi (2011 Július 4)

6


----------



## Lufipofi (2011 Július 4)

Hú, várnom kell 20 másodpercet az üzenetek között. Mégsem lesz ez olyan gyors, mint ahogy gondoltam...


----------



## Lufipofi (2011 Július 4)

8... üres a polc


----------



## Lufipofi (2011 Július 4)

9... Kis Ferenc


----------



## Lufipofi (2011 Július 4)

10... Tiszta víz


----------



## Lufipofi (2011 Július 4)

11


----------



## Lufipofi (2011 Július 4)

12 már elmúlt...


----------



## Lufipofi (2011 Július 4)

13 nem vagyok babonás


----------



## Lufipofi (2011 Július 4)

14 (majdnem 41-et írtam)


----------



## Lufipofi (2011 Július 4)

15... már nem sok van!


----------



## jorn (2011 Július 4)

hello


----------



## Lufipofi (2011 Július 4)

16


----------



## Lufipofi (2011 Július 4)

17


----------



## Lufipofi (2011 Július 4)

Már csak 2 van!


----------



## Lufipofi (2011 Július 4)

Már csak 1...


----------



## Lufipofi (2011 Július 4)

És ez az utolsó!!!


----------



## Kisvak83 (2011 Július 4)

hali mindenkinek Egerből


----------



## Kisvak83 (2011 Július 4)

az a helyzet, hogy sejtésem sincs, hogy mennyi hozzászólást írtam már, tehát fogalmam sincs, hogy mennyi kell még...


----------



## Kisvak83 (2011 Július 4)

ezért most újrakezdem: 18


----------



## Kisvak83 (2011 Július 4)

17


----------



## Kisvak83 (2011 Július 4)

16


----------



## tovizielvira (2011 Július 4)

Jaj a 20 hsz....


----------



## tovizielvira (2011 Július 4)

Legyen néhány idézet 
1.
A nagy emberek kétszer halnak meg. Előbb mint ebmerek, azután mint nagyok. ( Valéry)


----------



## Kisvak83 (2011 Július 4)

15


----------



## tovizielvira (2011 Július 4)

Látom már van 8. üzenetem, ez a 9. lesz 
"A bolond ember logikus, csak az épeszűek felületesek." Rejtő Jenő


----------



## Kisvak83 (2011 Július 4)

14


----------



## tovizielvira (2011 Július 4)

"A szerelem ócska trükk. A természet azért játssza velünk, hogy a fajunk fennmaradjon." Maugham


----------



## tovizielvira (2011 Július 4)

"Az öreg emberek azért szeretnek jó tanácsot adni, hogy vigasztalódjanak, mert már nem mutathatnak rossz példát." La Rochefoucauld


----------



## tovizielvira (2011 Július 4)

"A férfi a hiányzó láncszem az ember és a majom között." Graffiti


----------



## tovizielvira (2011 Július 4)

"Már hetedik éve, hogy az anyósom karácsonykor átjön hozzánk. Az idén beengedjük." L. Dawson


----------



## tovizielvira (2011 Július 4)

"Értelmetlen az embert akkor siratni, amikor meghal. Akkor kellene, amikor a világra jön." Montesquieu


----------



## tovizielvira (2011 Július 4)

"A mazsola rémült arcú szőlőszem." (Ismeretlen)


----------



## tovizielvira (2011 Július 4)

"NEm azért vagyok vegetáriánus, mert szeretem az állatokat, hanem azért, mert a növényeket utálom." W. Brown


----------



## tovizielvira (2011 Július 4)

"A diplomácia annak művészete, hogyan kell kimondani azt, hogy"jó kutya!". Amíg nem találunk egy jókora husángot." 
Catlin


----------



## tovizielvira (2011 Július 4)

"Feltaláltuk az atombombát. Mennyivel különbek nálunk az egerek. Nem ők találták fel az egérfogót." Belinda Carlisle


----------



## tovizielvira (2011 Július 4)

"A tévedés annál veszedelmesebb, minél több benne az igazság." Amiel


----------



## tovizielvira (2011 Július 4)

"A trónszéken is kifényesedik a nadrág." Lec


----------



## tovizielvira (2011 Július 4)

"Nem szeretem az olyan férfiakat, akik félnek saját nőiességüktől." Madonna


----------



## tovizielvira (2011 Július 4)

*letöltés kontra 20 hsz*



Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg



Szia!
Hát már túl vagyok a 20-on egy picikét, de nem enged letölteni az oldal semmit....


----------



## jorn (2011 Július 4)

2


----------



## robby18 (2011 Július 4)

jelen


----------



## sergnechaev (2011 Július 4)

jelen!


----------



## gabrielsaxon (2011 Július 4)

12


----------



## gabrielsaxon (2011 Július 4)

7


----------



## gabrielsaxon (2011 Július 4)

8


----------



## gabrielsaxon (2011 Július 4)

9


----------



## gabrielsaxon (2011 Július 4)

10


----------



## gabrielsaxon (2011 Július 4)

még1 és már csak 9


----------



## gabrielsaxon (2011 Július 4)

twelve


----------



## gabrielsaxon (2011 Július 4)

tizen3


----------



## gabrielsaxon (2011 Július 4)

Xiv


----------



## gabrielsaxon (2011 Július 4)

5*3


----------



## gabrielsaxon (2011 Július 4)

Pm 4


----------



## gabrielsaxon (2011 Július 4)

ii iiiiiii
ii iii
ii iii


----------



## gabrielsaxon (2011 Július 4)

3....


----------



## gabrielsaxon (2011 Július 4)

2....


----------



## gabrielsaxon (2011 Július 4)

1....


----------



## gabrielsaxon (2011 Július 4)

21


----------



## babe1984 (2011 Július 4)

Szia!
Köszi a lehetőséget!
Szép napot!


----------



## erdelyi.era (2011 Július 4)

1


----------



## erdelyi.era (2011 Július 4)

2


----------



## erdelyi.era (2011 Július 4)

3


----------



## erdelyi.era (2011 Július 4)

4


----------



## erdelyi.era (2011 Július 4)

5


----------



## erdelyi.era (2011 Július 4)

6


----------



## Esztermama (2011 Július 4)

*Sziasztok mindenkinek!*

Nem tudom hogy lehet 2o hozzászólást összeszedni,de mindenkinek a legjobbakat!


----------



## Esztermama (2011 Július 4)

Kezdem érteni!


----------



## Esztermama (2011 Július 4)

sziasztok


----------



## Esztermama (2011 Július 4)

4


----------



## Esztermama (2011 Július 4)

5


----------



## erdelyi.era (2011 Július 4)

7


----------



## Esztermama (2011 Július 4)

6


----------



## erdelyi.era (2011 Július 4)

8


----------



## Esztermama (2011 Július 4)

8


----------



## Esztermama (2011 Július 4)

9


----------



## Esztermama (2011 Július 4)

1o


----------



## DoDó Rush (2011 Július 4)

Sziasztok!
Én már rég regisztráltam erre a fórumra, és mivel nincs meg a 20 hozzászólás még nem tudok letölteni. Viszont olvasva a hozzászólásokat nagyon sok dolgot találtam ami fontos számunkra. Ezért igazán hálás vagyok.
Köszönöm.


----------



## erdelyi.era (2011 Július 4)

9


----------



## Esztermama (2011 Július 4)

11


----------



## Esztermama (2011 Július 4)

12


----------



## Esztermama (2011 Július 4)

13


----------



## erdelyi.era (2011 Július 4)

10


----------



## Esztermama (2011 Július 4)

14


----------



## Esztermama (2011 Július 4)

15


----------



## erdelyi.era (2011 Július 4)

11


----------



## erdelyi.era (2011 Július 4)

12


----------



## Esztermama (2011 Július 4)

15_


----------



## Esztermama (2011 Július 4)

16


----------



## erdelyi.era (2011 Július 4)

13


----------



## Esztermama (2011 Július 4)

14_.,


----------



## erdelyi.era (2011 Július 4)

14


----------



## erdelyi.era (2011 Július 4)

15


----------



## erdelyi.era (2011 Július 4)

16


----------



## erdelyi.era (2011 Július 4)

17


----------



## erdelyi.era (2011 Július 4)

18


----------



## erdelyi.era (2011 Július 4)

19


----------



## erdelyi.era (2011 Július 4)

Köszönöm


----------



## Esztermama (2011 Július 4)

18??


----------



## Esztermama (2011 Július 4)

19!!


----------



## Esztermama (2011 Július 4)

2o köszi!!


----------



## erdelyi.era (2011 Július 4)

21


----------



## rajnay (2011 Július 4)

Ez egy jó lehetőség


----------



## rajnay (2011 Július 4)

hogy összeszedjük a megfelelő számú


----------



## rajnay (2011 Július 4)

ezért élek is vele.


----------



## rajnay (2011 Július 4)

hozzászólást


----------



## rajnay (2011 Július 4)

Amúgy az oldal remek


----------



## rajnay (2011 Július 4)

örülök neki


----------



## rajnay (2011 Július 4)

hogy rátaláltam.


----------



## rajnay (2011 Július 4)

És ha már


----------



## rajnay (2011 Július 4)

itt vagyok


----------



## rajnay (2011 Július 4)

én sem hagyom ki


----------



## rajnay (2011 Július 4)

a számolás


----------



## rajnay (2011 Július 4)

lehetőségét


----------



## rajnay (2011 Július 4)

Xiii


----------



## rajnay (2011 Július 4)

Xiv


----------



## rajnay (2011 Július 4)

Xv.


----------



## rajnay (2011 Július 4)

Xvi


----------



## rajnay (2011 Július 4)

Xvii


----------



## rajnay (2011 Július 4)

Xviii


----------



## rajnay (2011 Július 4)

Xix


----------



## rajnay (2011 Július 4)

Xx


----------



## Magura64 (2011 Július 4)

1


----------



## rajnay (2011 Július 4)

Köszi


----------



## Magura64 (2011 Július 4)

2


----------



## Magura64 (2011 Július 4)

3


----------



## Magura64 (2011 Július 4)

4


----------



## Magura64 (2011 Július 4)

5


----------



## Magura64 (2011 Július 4)

6


----------



## Magura64 (2011 Július 4)

7


----------



## Magura64 (2011 Július 4)

8


----------



## Magura64 (2011 Július 4)

9


----------



## alex0713 (2011 Július 4)

Üdvözlet Budapestről


----------



## Magura64 (2011 Július 4)

10


----------



## Magura64 (2011 Július 4)

11


----------



## Magura64 (2011 Július 4)

12


----------



## Magura64 (2011 Július 4)

13


----------



## Magura64 (2011 Július 4)

14


----------



## Magura64 (2011 Július 4)

15


----------



## Magura64 (2011 Július 4)

16


----------



## Bogyó2000 (2011 Július 4)

17


----------



## Magura64 (2011 Július 4)

17


----------



## Bogyó2000 (2011 Július 4)

18


----------



## Magura64 (2011 Július 4)

19


----------



## Bogyó2000 (2011 Július 4)

20


----------



## Magura64 (2011 Július 4)

20


----------



## Bogyó2000 (2011 Július 4)

21


----------



## Magura64 (2011 Július 4)

1


----------



## Bogyó2000 (2011 Július 4)

2


----------



## szidkoko (2011 Július 4)

peterfii írta:


> irastanulas



koszi szepen


----------



## szidkoko (2011 Július 4)

szuzse írta:


> az integracio



koszi szepen


----------



## szidkoko (2011 Július 4)

toticsh írta:


> Titularizálás-2010.júl.14.
> Azoknak, akiket érint.


koszi szepen


----------



## szidkoko (2011 Július 4)




----------



## szidkoko (2011 Július 4)

OrsYkAa írta:


> csatoltam ide parat, remelem segitsegedre lesz


koszi


----------



## szidkoko (2011 Július 4)

gmcsilla írta:


> A kisiskolás korról (kognitív folyamatok és képességek, cselekvéses és műveleti szint átszerveződései, átszerveződések érzelmi-motivációs síkon, akarat és figyelem, kisiskolás személyiségének módosulása, a tanulás kisiskoláskorban)
> Szerintem egy gyermeklélektan tankönyvből való a részlet, akinek megvan az egész könyv, az feltöltheti, ha van kedve.
> Csilla



koszi


----------



## szidkoko (2011 Július 4)

gmcsilla írta:


> A dalhoz: (Az Iránytű című könyvből)
> Petőfi Sándor: Az én szerelmem, A virágnak megtiltani nem lehet
> József Attila: Tiszta szívvel, Ringató
> 
> ...


koszi


----------



## szidkoko (2011 Július 4)

aboglar írta:


> Most találtam erre rá, remélem hasznotokra lesz


koszi


----------



## Bogyó2000 (2011 Július 4)

3


----------



## szidkoko (2011 Július 4)

gemgeza írta:


> .


koszi


----------



## szidkoko (2011 Július 4)

réti boglárka írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Van pár régi államvizsga tételem, remélem tudtok belőle mazsolázni.


koszi


----------



## szidkoko (2011 Július 4)

Dita840205 írta:


> remélem használható:
> 
> <!--[if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:WordDocument> <w:View>Normal</w:View> <w:Zoom>0</w:Zoom> <w:HyphenationZone>21</w:HyphenationZone> <wunctuationKerning/> <w:ValidateAgainstSchemas/> <w:SaveIfXMLInvalid>false</w:SaveIfXMLInvalid> <w:IgnoreMixedContent>false</w:IgnoreMixedContent> <w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText>false</w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText> <w:Compatibility> <w:BreakWrappedTables/> <w:SnapToGridInCell/> <w:WrapTextWithPunct/> <w:UseAsianBreakRules/> <wontGrowAutofit/> </w:Compatibility> <w:BrowserLevel>MicrosoftInternetExplorer4</w:BrowserLevel> </w:WordDocument> </xml><![endif]--><!--[if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:LatentStyles DefLockedState="false" LatentStyleCount="156"> </w:LatentStyles> </xml><![endif]--><!--[if gte mso 10]> <style> /* Style Definitions */ table.MsoNormalTable {mso-style-name:"Normál táblázat"; mso-tstyle-rowband-size:0; mso-tstyle-colband-size:0; mso-style-noshow:yes; mso-style-parent:""; mso-padding-alt:0cm 5.4pt 0cm 5.4pt; mso-para-margin:0cm; mso-para-margin-bottom:.0001pt; mso-pagination:widow-orphan; font-size:10.0pt; font-family:"Times New Roman"; mso-ansi-language:#0400; mso-fareast-language:#0400; mso-bidi-language:#0400;} </style> <![endif]--> *Az irodalmi nevelés jelentősége az óvodában, azaz a személyiségformálás lehetőségei az irodalmi nevelésben*​ ​ Az óvodáskorú gyermekek szeretik a művészetet. Nyitottak a szép, a látható, hallható formában megjelenő esztétikumra, az érzelmek befogadására.
> Személyiségjegyeiket, alakuló, formálódó érzelmi, akarati, gondolkodásbeli és kommunikatív tulajdonságaikat kiteljesíti az irodalmi nevelés, az irodalmi alkotások tartalmi-formai elemei.
> ...


koszi


----------



## Bogyó2000 (2011 Július 4)

4


----------



## Bogyó2000 (2011 Július 4)

5


----------



## szidkoko (2011 Július 4)

ekatalin írta:


> Az INSERT-módszer (Interactive Noting System for Effective Reading and
> Thinking):
> - Az INSERT-módszer azon az elven alapul, hogy az olvasás folyamatára vonatkozó
> és az elolvasott információk jellegéhez fűzött megjegyzések hatékonyabbá teszik a
> ...



koszi


----------



## szidkoko (2011 Július 4)

ppp


----------



## szidkoko (2011 Július 4)

jhhjhjhj


----------



## szidkoko (2011 Július 4)

00000


----------



## szidkoko (2011 Július 4)

21


----------



## szidkoko (2011 Július 4)

32


----------



## sergnechaev (2011 Július 4)

21?


----------



## Tede67 (2011 Július 5)

nincs mit


----------



## Tede67 (2011 Július 5)

Jó lehet valamire


----------



## zenobi (2011 Július 5)

Jó reggelt!


----------



## zenobi (2011 Július 5)

19


----------



## zenobi (2011 Július 5)

18


----------



## zenobi (2011 Július 5)

17


----------



## zenobi (2011 Július 5)

16


----------



## zenobi (2011 Július 5)

15


----------



## zenobi (2011 Július 5)

14


----------



## zenobi (2011 Július 5)

13


----------



## zenobi (2011 Július 5)

12


----------



## zenobi (2011 Július 5)

11


----------



## zenobi (2011 Július 5)

10


----------



## zenobi (2011 Július 5)

9


----------



## zenobi (2011 Július 5)

8


----------



## zenobi (2011 Július 5)

7


----------



## zenobi (2011 Július 5)

6


----------



## zenobi (2011 Július 5)

5


----------



## zenobi (2011 Július 5)

4


----------



## zenobi (2011 Július 5)

3


----------



## zenobi (2011 Július 5)

2


----------



## zenobi (2011 Július 5)

1:ugras::ugras:\\m/


----------



## vargaattila962 (2011 Július 5)

*1*

1


----------



## vargaattila962 (2011 Július 5)

*2*

2


----------



## vargaattila962 (2011 Július 5)

*3*

3


----------



## vargaattila962 (2011 Július 5)

4


----------



## vargaattila962 (2011 Július 5)

5


----------



## vargaattila962 (2011 Július 5)

6


----------



## vargaattila962 (2011 Július 5)

7


----------



## vargaattila962 (2011 Július 5)

8


----------



## vargaattila962 (2011 Július 5)

9


----------



## vargaattila962 (2011 Július 5)

10


----------



## vargaattila962 (2011 Július 5)

11


----------



## vargaattila962 (2011 Július 5)

12


----------



## vargaattila962 (2011 Július 5)

13


----------



## vargaattila962 (2011 Július 5)

14


----------



## vargaattila962 (2011 Július 5)

15


----------



## vargaattila962 (2011 Július 5)

16


----------



## vargaattila962 (2011 Július 5)

17


----------



## vargaattila962 (2011 Július 5)

18


----------



## vargaattila962 (2011 Július 5)

19


----------



## vargaattila962 (2011 Július 5)

20


----------



## vargaattila962 (2011 Július 5)

21


----------



## Tede67 (2011 Július 5)

Köszönömökből is össze lehet szedni.
A 20 üzenetet?


----------



## Tede67 (2011 Július 5)

Sok szerencsét meg van 20-as


----------



## Tede67 (2011 Július 5)

25 nem elég üdv.


----------



## Tede67 (2011 Július 5)

Éppen meg van, legyen 1-gyel több


----------



## Tede67 (2011 Július 5)

Legyen neked is 1-gyel több.


----------



## Tede67 (2011 Július 5)

Ne panaszkodj, legyen szép napod!


----------



## Tede67 (2011 Július 5)

Hadd szaporódjon!


----------



## iszeplaki (2011 Július 5)

Köszönöm a lehetőséget)


----------



## torokne (2011 Július 5)

*köszönet*



minerva76 írta:


> nem tudom lehet e ilyet ide kitenni,remélem nem baj,ha igen,kérem jelezzétek
> 
> MINI MANÓ OVIS Pack
> 
> ...



szeretném a gyerekeimnek én is letőlteni.


----------



## torokne (2011 Július 5)

*köszönet*



minerva76 írta:


> nem tudom lehet e ilyet ide kitenni,remélem nem baj,ha igen,kérem jelezzétek
> 
> MINI MANÓ OVIS Pack
> 
> ...



szeretném a gyerekeimnek én is letőlteni.

miért nem zudok letőlteni?


----------



## torokne (2011 Július 5)

vakondok írta:


> Állatok a természetben PC
> Magyar nyelvü oktatójáték 2-8 éveseknek
> 
> Ebben a vidám, kihívásokkal teli játékban a Muppet Babies sorozatból, a különbözo szintek során a farmon és az erdoben élo állatokat is megismerhetik a kicsik. Miközben színeznek, énekelnek és játszanak, megtanulják felismerni a különbözo környezetben élo állatokat és az általuk kiadott hangokat.
> ...



ez is de jó.


----------



## Tede67 (2011 Július 5)

Hadd szaporódjon!


----------



## Tede67 (2011 Július 5)

Szívesen!


----------



## Tede67 (2011 Július 5)

Ilyen régóta nem sikerült begyűjtened!


----------



## Tede67 (2011 Július 5)

Őskor óta nem jött össze az állandóra való?


----------



## Tede67 (2011 Július 5)

Gyerünk, Gyerünk, így nem lesz meg a 20!


----------



## torokne (2011 Július 5)

szeretnék letőlteni.


----------



## torokne (2011 Július 5)

ez nagyon klasz.


----------



## torokne (2011 Július 5)

gratulálok a gyüjteményhez.


----------



## Tede67 (2011 Július 5)

Gyere tagnak!


----------



## torokne (2011 Július 5)

kár hogy én semmit nem tudok letölteni.


----------



## torokne (2011 Július 5)

mit csináljak hogy a gyerekeimnek tölteni is tudjak valamit.


----------



## torokne (2011 Július 5)

az egyik lányom most nagycsoportos, a másik most kezdi az ovit.


----------



## Tede67 (2011 Július 5)

Próbálj te is virítani valamit, mert kimaradsz a jóból!


----------



## torokne (2011 Július 5)

szeretnék letőlteni.


----------



## torokne (2011 Július 5)

üdv nektek


----------



## Tede67 (2011 Július 5)

Nyomjad az üzeneteket, ne csak várd a sült galambot!


----------



## Tede67 (2011 Július 5)

Hajrá, hívd a Providentet, csak egy kicsi hiányzik!


----------



## Tede67 (2011 Július 5)

Én is!


----------



## derine (2011 Július 5)

Huuuuuuuuuu! micsoda aranybányára leltem! Köszönöm!


----------



## HUNLonsdale (2011 Július 5)

Én is itt vagyok!!


----------



## HUNLonsdale (2011 Július 5)

Frankfurtban élek.


----------



## HUNLonsdale (2011 Július 5)

Kevés magyar hangot hallok


----------



## HUNLonsdale (2011 Július 5)

Hangoskönyvek jól jönnének !


----------



## HUNLonsdale (2011 Július 5)

Ez az oldal pedig profi ebben, ahogy látom


----------



## pacheto (2011 Július 5)

hello


----------



## gabga (2011 Július 5)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


köszi


----------



## pacheto (2011 Július 5)

1


----------



## pacheto (2011 Július 5)

hali


----------



## gabga (2011 Július 5)

pacheto írta:


> 1


 szia, én sajna nem tudom most hogyan tovább???!!!


----------



## pacheto (2011 Július 5)

2


----------



## gabga (2011 Július 5)

2


----------



## gabga (2011 Július 5)

3


----------



## gabga (2011 Július 5)

4


----------



## gabga (2011 Július 5)

5


----------



## gabga (2011 Július 5)

6


----------



## pacheto (2011 Július 5)

hali


----------



## gabga (2011 Július 5)

7


----------



## gabga (2011 Július 5)

szia!


----------



## Mutty (2011 Július 5)

Hali! Vajh' hol tartok a hozzászólásokkal?


----------



## gabga (2011 Július 5)

9


----------



## Mutty (2011 Július 5)

Elég rosszul állok... :/


----------



## gabga (2011 Július 5)

a hatodiknál


----------



## Mutty (2011 Július 5)

De már 7 van!


----------



## pacheto (2011 Július 5)

hello


----------



## gabga (2011 Július 5)

ne aggódj mindjárt meg lesz!


----------



## Mutty (2011 Július 5)

Neked már mindjárt meglesz


----------



## gabga (2011 Július 5)

13


----------



## gabga (2011 Július 5)

igyekszem


----------



## pacheto (2011 Július 5)

nekem is 20 üzenet kell bocsi


----------



## Mutty (2011 Július 5)

Így sokkal értelmesebb a beszélgetés, mintha nem lenne itt senki, és magamban beszélnék...


----------



## gabga (2011 Július 5)

haladok


----------



## Mutty (2011 Július 5)

˛˛°°``˙˙´´-
" "


----------



## Mutty (2011 Július 5)

Eltolta a lábait :/


----------



## pacheto (2011 Július 5)

nekem is 20 üzenet kell


----------



## gabga (2011 Július 5)

ez az oldal ezért van


----------



## gabga (2011 Július 5)

17


----------



## gabga (2011 Július 5)

no még kettő


----------



## Mutty (2011 Július 5)

Jól haladsz, gabga


----------



## pacheto (2011 Július 5)

csoki


----------



## Mutty (2011 Július 5)

Csoki o.o


----------



## gabga (2011 Július 5)

19


----------



## gabga (2011 Július 5)

juhéééééééééééééé


----------



## pacheto (2011 Július 5)

ahoy


----------



## Mutty (2011 Július 5)

Bár most épp nem kéne...


----------



## Mutty (2011 Július 5)

Grat!


----------



## gabga (2011 Július 5)

most már meg tudok nézni mindent?


----------



## pacheto (2011 Július 5)

10


----------



## Mutty (2011 Július 5)

Bár már én is haladok...


----------



## pacheto (2011 Július 5)

csüsz


----------



## pacheto (2011 Július 5)

csoki


----------



## pacheto (2011 Július 5)

hali 20 hozászólást szeretnék gyűjteni


----------



## pacheto (2011 Július 5)

16


----------



## pacheto (2011 Július 5)

17


----------



## pacheto (2011 Július 5)

18


----------



## pacheto (2011 Július 5)

már csak 2 hiányzik


----------



## pacheto (2011 Július 5)

20


----------



## pacheto (2011 Július 5)

na végre megvan


----------



## Tede67 (2011 Július 5)

Azért elég gyorsan összejött!


----------



## Tede67 (2011 Július 5)

Ügyesen begyűjtöttél.


----------



## Tede67 (2011 Július 5)

Csak így tovább!!!


----------



## Tede67 (2011 Július 5)

Hajrá, csak egy kicsi hiányzik: Provident.


----------



## Tede67 (2011 Július 5)

Egy hajszálnyit!


----------



## Tede67 (2011 Július 5)

Csak így tovább!!


----------



## Tede67 (2011 Július 5)

Visszavárom az üzenetem!


----------



## Rtz2613 (2011 Július 5)

Üdvözlet mindenkinek!


----------



## Rtz2613 (2011 Július 5)

Gondoltam gyorsan lenyomom a 20 hozzászólást.


----------



## Rtz2613 (2011 Július 5)

Már csak 18 kell.


----------



## Rtz2613 (2011 Július 5)

Nem olyan nehéz ez.


----------



## Rtz2613 (2011 Július 5)

Bár néha azért beleszaladok a 20 mp-s korlátba.


----------



## Rtz2613 (2011 Július 5)

5


----------



## Rtz2613 (2011 Július 5)

Tévedtem ez már a hatodik volt.


----------



## Rtz2613 (2011 Július 5)

Hmm.


----------



## Rtz2613 (2011 Július 5)

Nagyon lassan telik a munkaidő, de várom már a nyári szabit.


----------



## Rtz2613 (2011 Július 5)

Az is igaz hogy így fórumozással jó eltelik az idő.


----------



## Rtz2613 (2011 Július 5)

A fele megvan végre.


----------



## Rtz2613 (2011 Július 5)

12


----------



## Rtz2613 (2011 Július 5)

13


----------



## Rtz2613 (2011 Július 5)

Hihetetlen néha milyen sok 20 mp.


----------



## Rtz2613 (2011 Július 5)

Máskor meg egy fél év csak úgy eltűnik.


----------



## Rtz2613 (2011 Július 5)

16


----------



## Rtz2613 (2011 Július 5)

Már nem sok kell.


----------



## Rtz2613 (2011 Július 5)

Szép nap ez a mai.


----------



## Rtz2613 (2011 Július 5)

19


----------



## Rtz2613 (2011 Július 5)

Ez is kész, és már csak 48 óra a tagságig. Üdv.


----------



## Betti86 (2011 Július 5)

Wulfi írta:


> Köszi, Melitta! kiss


 
Köszi!


----------



## Betti86 (2011 Július 5)

Rtz2613 írta:


> 12


 
Nem szeretném,hogy úgy fessen mintha csak a letöltések miatt regisztráltam volna de vannak olyan kedvenceim amiket sehol máshol nem lelek csak itt.


----------



## Betti86 (2011 Július 5)

Rtz2613 írta:


> Hihetetlen néha milyen sok 20 mp.


 
Szerintem is


----------



## Betti86 (2011 Július 5)

még 17


----------



## Betti86 (2011 Július 5)

Lujza_78 írta:


>


----------



## Betti86 (2011 Július 5)

rigonauta írta:


> 6


15


----------



## Betti86 (2011 Július 5)

katter3 írta:


> köszönet


 14


----------



## Betti86 (2011 Július 5)

Lujza_78 írta:


>


----------



## Betti86 (2011 Július 5)

rigonauta írta:


> hét


----------



## Betti86 (2011 Július 5)

pacheto írta:


> 20


 nekem csak 10


----------



## Betti86 (2011 Július 5)

Lujza_78 írta:


>


----------



## Betti86 (2011 Július 5)

lujza_78 írta:


>


 
9


----------



## Betti86 (2011 Július 5)

torokne írta:


> üdv nektek


8


----------



## Betti86 (2011 Július 5)

tede67 írta:


> hadd szaporódjon!


 
7


----------



## Betti86 (2011 Július 5)

Rtz2613 írta:


> Gondoltam gyorsan lenyomom a 20 hozzászólást.


 már csak 6 van


----------



## Betti86 (2011 Július 5)

akisded írta:


> Üdv a fórum tagjainak


 üdv


----------



## Betti86 (2011 Július 5)

Lujza_78 írta:


> "Ha egy férfi megérint a szavaival..."


----------



## Betti86 (2011 Július 5)

Lujza_78 írta:


> De tetszik!


 jó


----------



## Betti86 (2011 Július 5)

torokne írta:


> üdv nektek


 üdv


----------



## Betti86 (2011 Július 5)

Rtz2613 írta:


> 12


 még csak 2


----------



## Betti86 (2011 Július 5)

akisded írta:


> Üdv a fórum tagjainak


 végre én is tagja vagyok!


----------



## zenith1 (2011 Július 5)

*levél*

hogyan tovább?


----------



## zenith1 (2011 Július 5)

*levél*

mért?


----------



## zenith1 (2011 Július 5)

*levél*

holnap jó lesz?


----------



## zenith1 (2011 Július 5)

*levélke*

nem tudom


----------



## zenith1 (2011 Július 5)

*levél*

[sziasztok magyarok


----------



## zenith1 (2011 Július 5)

*köszönet*

örülök,hogy csatlakozhatok


----------



## zenith1 (2011 Július 5)

*lvél*

kicsit macerás


----------



## zenith1 (2011 Július 5)

*levél*

kicsit maceráskiss


----------



## zenith1 (2011 Július 5)

sziasztok


----------



## zenith1 (2011 Július 5)

lehet szó róla?


----------



## zenith1 (2011 Július 5)

keresgélek


----------



## zenith1 (2011 Július 5)

elküldöd?


----------



## zenith1 (2011 Július 5)

Várom.Oké?


----------



## zenith1 (2011 Július 5)

én is küldök


----------



## zenith1 (2011 Július 5)

majd holnap


----------



## zenith1 (2011 Július 5)

Sok szerencsét


----------



## zenith1 (2011 Július 5)

mikor jössz?


----------



## Dóra és Anya (2011 Július 5)

hi


----------



## Dóra és Anya (2011 Július 5)

mizu???


----------



## Dóra és Anya (2011 Július 5)

Vagy kezdődő agylágyulásom van (...), vagy a világ egy bevásárlókosárban kerül a pokol bugyraiba.
Dean Ray Koontz


----------



## Dóra és Anya (2011 Július 5)

- Aztán miért ragaszkodik olyan nagyon az élethez?
- Ó, ezer okom van rá!
- Miféle okok, ha szabad kérdeznem?
- Hogy mifélék? Hát a levegő, az ég, a reggel, az este, a holdvilág, a csavargó cimboráim, a viháncolás a cafkákkal, a szép párizsi épületek tanulmányozása, három vastag könyv megírása, az egyik a püspök és a malmai ellen meg tudom is én, mi még. Anaxagorasz azt mondta, hogy ő a napot csodálni jött a világra. Én meg olyan szerencsés vagyok, hogy reggeltől estig egy lángésszel lehetek együtt: saját magammal, és ez fölöttébb kellemes.
Victor Hugo


----------



## Dóra és Anya (2011 Július 5)

Amikor a számítógépek meghibásodnak, használóik mini-idegösszeomlást kapnak - és az "olyan, mintha elveszítettem volna az eszemet" panaszukban meglepően sok igazság van.
Norman Doidge


----------



## Dóra és Anya (2011 Július 5)

A természet igazságos: aki vak, az jobban hall aki süket, az jobban lát akinek rövidebb az egyik lába, annak hosszabb a másik.


----------



## Dóra és Anya (2011 Július 5)

A fiatalok 50%-a optimistán tekint a jövőre. A másik felének nincs pénze drogokra.


----------



## Dóra és Anya (2011 Július 5)

Az áram alatt lévő alkatrész ugyanúgy néz ki, mint amelyik nincs áram alatt. Csak más a fogása...


----------



## Dóra és Anya (2011 Július 5)

...és Isten megteremté a férfit. Aztán támadt egy jobb ötlete!!!


----------



## Dóra és Anya (2011 Július 5)

Nem értem, miért nem tudnak a zsidók és az arabok leülni és jó keresztények módjára rendezni ezt az ügyet.


----------



## Dóra és Anya (2011 Július 5)

Örömmel tudatjuk mindenkivel, hogy megettük az utolsó kannibált!


----------



## Dóra és Anya (2011 Július 5)

A processzorok füsttel működnek. Ha kijön belőlük a füst, nem működnek tovább.


----------



## Dóra és Anya (2011 Július 5)

Korán keltem. Hol az arany?


----------



## addict78 (2011 Július 5)

*beköszönés*

üdv, 
most én leszek az aktuális post gyűjtő, sorry. 
ABC 1 tehát...


----------



## addict78 (2011 Július 5)

Egy bokszolónak sürgősen ki kell venni a vakbelét. 
- Alszik már a páciens? - kérdi az operációra érkező sebész az altatóorvost.
- Sajnos nem - panaszkodik - Mindig azt hiszem, hogy alszik végre, de 9-nél mindig talpra ugrik!


----------



## addict78 (2011 Július 5)

Megállítja a rendőr az autóst.
- Meg kell önt büntetnem, mert ez egyirányú utca.
- Rendben van, kifizetem a büntetést, aztán megfordulok.
- Itt nem lehet megfordulni.
- Akkor tolatok majd.
- Tolatni sem szabad.
- Akkor itt hagyom a kocsit.
- Csakhogy itt tilos a parkolás.
- Rendben van, akkor beszéljük meg, mennyit ad a kocsimért...


----------



## addict78 (2011 Július 5)

Van egy guminőm, Pamela Anderson a neve. Ha pedig nem fújom fel teljesen, akkor Medveczky Ilona.


----------



## addict78 (2011 Július 5)

Kit érdemes elvenni? 
- Az árvaházból egy néma lányt. Se duma, se anyós.


----------



## addict78 (2011 Július 5)

- Miért küldik el az anyóst gyakran szavazni? 
- Hogy szokja az urnát.


----------



## addict78 (2011 Július 5)

ok


----------



## addict78 (2011 Július 5)

8


----------



## addict78 (2011 Július 5)

- Ki az abszolút optimista?
- Az a férj, aki a feleségét a divatház előtt járó motorral várja.


----------



## addict78 (2011 Július 5)

- Mi az abszolút szemérem?
- Ha valaki úgy süti le a szemét, hogy az odakozmál.


----------



## addict78 (2011 Július 5)

- Mi az abszolút kettős érzés?
- Amikor az anyósod karambolozik az új kocsiddal.


----------



## addict78 (2011 Július 5)

- Ki az abszolút újgazdag?
- Aki a madárijesztőt (kertitörpét) is nercbundába öltözteti.


----------



## addict78 (2011 Július 5)

- Mi az abszolút szemtelenség?
- Valakinek az ablaka alá szarni, majd bekopogni papírért.


----------



## addict78 (2011 Július 5)

- Mi az abszolút letargia?
- Amikor van kivel, van mivel, van hol, de minek.


----------



## addict78 (2011 Július 5)

Mi a különbség egy római légió és egy nő között?
- Egy római légióban csak hatezer ember volt.


----------



## addict78 (2011 Július 5)

Melyek az AIDS első tünetei?
- Lihegés a hát mögül, és nyomás a végbélben.


----------



## addict78 (2011 Július 5)

Mi a csók?
- Kopogtatás az emeleten, hogy a földszint kiadó-e.


----------



## addict78 (2011 Július 5)

Mi a hasonló a teknős és a nő között?
- Ha a hátukra fordítod, mindkettőnek lőttek.


----------



## addict78 (2011 Július 5)

Mi az amit a férfiak állva, a nők ülve, a kutyák pedig három lábon végeznek?
- Kézfogás


----------



## addict78 (2011 Július 5)

Hány méhecske fér el egy férfi gatyájában?
- Három. Két here és egy dolgozó.


----------



## addict78 (2011 Július 5)

éééés 20! köszöntem a türelmet ill. a lehetőséget a modinak!


----------



## JanosK (2011 Július 5)

Köszi az ötletet.


----------



## sunridermark (2011 Július 5)

beköszönök


----------



## sunridermark (2011 Július 5)

megvan a 20 hozzászólásom mégsem tudok letölteni.....


----------



## JanosK (2011 Július 5)

Nekem is nagyon tetszik.


----------



## JanosK (2011 Július 5)

Sok hasznos dolgot lehet találni.


----------



## JanosK (2011 Július 5)

Meghozza a kedvem az alkotáshoz.


----------



## JanosK (2011 Július 5)

Köszi mindenkinek.


----------



## revteg (2011 Július 5)

osv, Voxxel, vvvggg, Vy1990, vzuzka, Wysard, x-tase, xandrasze, Xev, xmasimo, xsly, xXPhantomXx, zatyak, zerkaverka, zorica74, Zorrra, zouzo, Zozo666, zscsomos,


----------



## tibitango (2011 Július 5)

Hello


----------



## tibitango (2011 Július 5)

Itt vagyok


----------



## revteg (2011 Július 5)

*"A szerzői jogi törvény értelmében csak olyan film tölthető fel, ami már nem jogvédett, vagy aminek a sokszorosítására Önnek a mű szerzője engedélyt adott." A candahun nem vállal felelősséget semmilyen feltöltőt anyagért.A felelősség a feltöltőt terheli.*


----------



## tibitango (2011 Július 5)

Nem értem


----------



## tibitango (2011 Július 5)

Hahoooo


----------



## revteg (2011 Július 5)

*Mintaként szolgáljanak a többiek esztétikailag és tartalmilag kiváló bejegyzései! *


----------



## tibitango (2011 Július 5)

Itt vagyok...


----------



## revteg (2011 Július 5)

Ha keresel valamit, akkor mielőtt kérsz valóban keresd is! 
Keresés a témában linkre kattintasz a fórum navigációs sávján (közvetlenül a témák fölött jobbra) -> beírod amit keresel -> S lőn eredmény oldal.


----------



## tibitango (2011 Július 5)

Tessék?


----------



## revteg (2011 Július 5)

*Ne szemeteld tele a fórumot értelmetlen hozzászólásokkal!*


----------



## tibitango (2011 Július 5)

Uj vagyok itt


----------



## revteg (2011 Július 5)

*Az új tagok nem minden üzenethez férhetnek hozzá.
Ehhez kellő számú ÉRTELMES hozzászólással kell rendelkezniük (5 a linkhez, 20 a csatoláshoz), *


----------



## tibitango (2011 Július 5)

Nem szemetelek...


----------



## revteg (2011 Július 5)

Aljosa Szkvorcov közlegény nem akcióhős és nem hódító, hanem egy egyszerű parasztfiú, aki a dicsőséges Vörös Hadsereg egyenruhájában is halálra válik a félelemtől, amikor először áll szemtől szemben egy ellenséges náci tankkal.


----------



## revteg (2011 Július 5)

Félelmén mégis úrrá tud lenni, és az ellenség két harci járművét is ártalmatlanná teszi. A film lényegi részét azonban nem a csatajelenetek jelentik.


----------



## revteg (2011 Július 5)

Aljosa jutalomból kétnapos szabadságot kap a frontról, és útra kel haza, édesanyjához.


----------



## revteg (2011 Július 5)

A nyíltszívű, segítőkész fiú sok különféle emberrel találkozik a hosszú úton, és a találkozások nyomán egyaránt megrázó körképet kapunk egy háború dúlta országról és az emberi természet sokféleségéről.


----------



## revteg (2011 Július 5)

a Sztálin halála utáni enyhülés időszakának egyik legfontosabb szovjet filmje, amely humanista hangvételével szakít a propagandagépezet diktálta dramaturgiával.


----------



## revteg (2011 Július 5)

Egy kutatóhajó horgonyoz az Atlanti-óceán közepén.


----------



## revteg (2011 Július 5)

Fedélzetén óriási a sürgés-forgás.


----------



## revteg (2011 Július 5)

Brock Lovett, az expedíció vezetője a tenger mélyén dolgozó robot „szemén“ keresztül úgy látja, hogy több hónapos munkájának gyümölcse végre beérik.


----------



## revteg (2011 Július 5)

Alattuk egy igazi legenda, az 1912-ben tragikus körülmények között elsüllyedt Titanic roncsa fekszik, és a távirányítású robot most úgy tűnik, megtalálta azt, amiért „gazdái“ küldték: egy széfet, amely reményeik szerint felbecsülhetetlen kincseket rejt.


----------



## revteg (2011 Július 5)

A páncélszekrényben azonban - értéktelen, szétmállott papírbankókon kívül - nem találnak mást, csak egy mappát, benne egy gyönyörű fiatal nőről készült rajzzal.


----------



## revteg (2011 Július 5)

A „leletről“ a televízió is beszámol, és az egyik néző, a 101 éves Rose Calvert könnyező szemekkel fedezi fel a lányban saját fiatalkori énjét.


----------



## revteg (2011 Július 5)

Az idős hölgy a kutatóhajóra érkezik, és mesélni kezd. Egy történetet ad elő, amelynek főszereplője a határtalan és fékezhetetlen szenvedély, a szerelem, a halál és egy eget-földet megrengető katasztrófa, amely egyetlen pillanat alatt gyökeresen megváltoztatott több száz életutat.


----------



## revteg (2011 Július 5)

Góg és Magóg fia vagyok én,
Hiába döngetek kaput, falat


----------



## cmanocska (2011 Július 5)

Üdv mindenkinek!


----------



## revteg (2011 Július 5)

S mégis megkérdem tőletek:
Szabad-e sírni a Kárpátok alatt?


----------



## revteg (2011 Július 5)

Verecke híres útján jöttem én,
Fülembe még ősmagyar dal rivall,


----------



## cmanocska (2011 Július 5)

Új vagyok itt,remélem barátokra lelek.


----------



## revteg (2011 Július 5)

Szabad-e Dévénynél betörnöm
Új időknek új dalaival?


----------



## revteg (2011 Július 5)

Fülembe forró ólmot öntsetek
Legyek az új, az énekes Vazul,
Ne halljam az élet új dalait,
Tiporjatok reám durván, gazul.


----------



## cmanocska (2011 Július 5)

Kedves Revteg,Te is új vagy?


----------



## revteg (2011 Július 5)

De addig sírva, kínban, mit se várva
Mégiscsak száll új szárnyakon a dal
S ha elátkozza százszor Pusztaszer,
Mégis győztes, mégis új és magyar.


----------



## cmanocska (2011 Július 5)

Szép,napsütéses idő van felénk.


----------



## revteg (2011 Július 5)

Tüzes, sajgó seb vagyok, égek,
Kínoz a fény és kínoz a harmat,
Téged akarlak, eljöttem érted,
Több kínra vágyom: téged akarlak. 
Lángod lobogjon izzva, fehéren,
Fájnak a csókok, fájnak a vágyak,
Te vagy a kínom, gyehennám nékem,
Nagyon kivánlak, nagyon kivánlak. 
Vágy szaggatott föl, csók vérezett meg,
Seb vagyok, tüzes, új kínra éhes,
Adj kínt nekem, a megéhezettnek:
Seb vagyok, csókolj, égess ki, égess.


----------



## cmanocska (2011 Július 5)

Merre laksz?


----------



## revteg (2011 Július 5)

A mellékudvarból a fény
hálóját lassan emeli,
mint gödör a víz fenekén,
konyhánk már homállyal teli. Csönd, - lomhán szinte lábrakap
s mászik a súroló kefe;
fölötte egy kis faldarab
azon tünődik, hulljon-e.


----------



## revteg (2011 Július 5)

S olajos rongyokban az égen
megáll, sóhajt az éj;
leül a város szélinél.
Megindul ingón át a téren;
egy kevés holdat gyújt, hogy égjen.


----------



## revteg (2011 Július 5)

S a szövőgyárak ablakán
kötegbe száll
a holdsugár,
a hold lágy fénye a fonál
a bordás szövőszékeken
s reggelig, míg a munka áll,
a gépek mogorván szövik
szövőnők omló álmait.


----------



## revteg (2011 Július 5)

S odébb, mint boltos temető,
vasgyár, cementgyár, csavargyár.
Visszhangzó családi kripták.
A komor föltámadás titkát
őrzik ezek az üzemek.


----------



## adler741 (2011 Július 5)

1


----------



## revteg (2011 Július 5)

Egy macska kotor a palánkon
s a babonás éjjeli őr
lidércet lát, gyors fényjelet, -
a bogárhátú dinamók
hűvösen fénylenek.
Vonatfütty.
Nedvesség motoz a homályban,
a földre ledőlt fa lombjában
s megnehezíti
az út porát.


----------



## cmanocska (2011 Július 5)

Eltüntek az írásaim!!!Miért??????????


----------



## adler741 (2011 Július 5)

2


----------



## revteg (2011 Július 5)

Romlott fényt hány a korcsma szája,
tócsát okádik ablaka;
benn fuldokolva leng a lámpa,
napszámos virraszt egymaga.
Szundít a korcsmáros, szuszog,
ő nekivicsorít a falnak,
búja lépcsőkön fölbuzog,
sír. Élteti a forradalmat.


----------



## adler741 (2011 Július 5)

3


----------



## adler741 (2011 Július 5)

3 Te légy a párom.


----------



## revteg (2011 Július 5)

Akár a hült érc, merevek
a csattogó vizek.
Kóbor kutyaként jár a szél,
nagy, lógó nyelve vizet ér
és nyeli a vizet.


----------



## cmanocska (2011 Július 5)

Mostmár visszajöttek


----------



## adler741 (2011 Július 5)

4 észnél légy


----------



## adler741 (2011 Július 5)

5 megérett a tök


----------



## cmanocska (2011 Július 5)

Üdv adler


----------



## adler741 (2011 Július 5)

kifingtam-)


----------



## cmanocska (2011 Július 5)

9


----------



## adler741 (2011 Július 5)

helo!


----------



## cmanocska (2011 Július 5)

Új vagy Te is?


----------



## adler741 (2011 Július 5)

szia Manó!


----------



## cmanocska (2011 Július 5)

Már csak 10...


----------



## adler741 (2011 Július 5)

Igen probálkozok)


----------



## adler741 (2011 Július 5)

Merről irsz,hány éves vagy nőnemű vagy?


----------



## adler741 (2011 Július 5)

már csak 9


----------



## cmanocska (2011 Július 5)

Itt hagytál bennünket,adler?


----------



## adler741 (2011 Július 5)

csetelésért remélem nem bannolnak )


----------



## adler741 (2011 Július 5)

bejelölhetlek barátnak?nincs egy se.


----------



## cmanocska (2011 Július 5)

Tolna megye,nő,7 napja 31 éveske vok.


----------



## cmanocska (2011 Július 5)

Hogyne jelölhetnél!Te?(kor,nem)


----------



## adler741 (2011 Július 5)

Én meg 37 jászberény:


----------



## cmanocska (2011 Július 5)

Hol kell itt jelölgetni ilyesfélét?Én most járok itt életemben először.


----------



## cmanocska (2011 Július 5)

Már csak 5!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## adler741 (2011 Július 5)

Szekszárdon volt régen egy barátnőm kb 10 éve,ismerős tolna megye..


----------



## cmanocska (2011 Július 5)

vagyis 4


----------



## cmanocska (2011 Július 5)

Tényleg?Én nem messze lakok onnan.Atomváros az enyém.Gondolom mostmár tudod,h.hol is lakom.


----------



## adler741 (2011 Július 5)

nevére rákattintasz jobb egérrel és felveszed barátnak felkéred ré.
Én már megtettem ha elfogadod.


----------



## cmanocska (2011 Július 5)

Hogy kerültél erre az oldalra?


----------



## adler741 (2011 Július 5)

Tudom persze ,ott nem voltam még(


----------



## adler741 (2011 Július 5)

Tölteni akarok HD-s filmeket ,Hmozi kivetítőre jo minőségűeket.


----------



## cmanocska (2011 Július 5)

Már barik is vagyunk!Úgy örülük!!!


----------



## adler741 (2011 Július 5)

ÚÚÚj én is !


----------



## cmanocska (2011 Július 5)

Megvan a 20!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## adler741 (2011 Július 5)

örülök


----------



## adler741 (2011 Július 5)

Nekem is!


----------



## cmanocska (2011 Július 5)

Nekem még 2 napot várnom kell?Vagy most h.is van ez?


----------



## adler741 (2011 Július 5)

Fönn vagy az iwiwen, hogy megnézzelek?


----------



## adler741 (2011 Július 5)

Igen kell várni ugy tudom.


----------



## cmanocska (2011 Július 5)

Üdv barátom a klubban!Elértük!


----------



## cmanocska (2011 Július 5)

Nem,nem vagyok.Sem ott,sem máshol.Te?


----------



## adler741 (2011 Július 5)

Nehéz szülés voltDDD


----------



## adler741 (2011 Július 5)

myvipen van kép rolam az iwiwen aszthim nincs


----------



## cmanocska (2011 Július 5)

j


----------



## cmanocska (2011 Július 5)

2 nap múlva visszatérek


----------



## SA68 (2011 Július 5)

1


----------



## SA68 (2011 Július 5)

2


----------



## SA68 (2011 Július 5)

3


----------



## SA68 (2011 Július 5)

4


----------



## SA68 (2011 Július 5)

5


----------



## SA68 (2011 Július 5)

6


----------



## SA68 (2011 Július 5)

7


----------



## SA68 (2011 Július 5)

8


----------



## SA68 (2011 Július 5)

9


----------



## SA68 (2011 Július 5)

10


----------



## SA68 (2011 Július 5)

11


----------



## SA68 (2011 Július 5)

12


----------



## SA68 (2011 Július 5)

13


----------



## SA68 (2011 Július 5)

14


----------



## SA68 (2011 Július 5)

15


----------



## SA68 (2011 Július 5)

16


----------



## SA68 (2011 Július 5)

17


----------



## SA68 (2011 Július 5)

18


----------



## SA68 (2011 Július 5)

19


----------



## SA68 (2011 Július 5)

20


----------



## zorbancsek (2011 Július 5)

én is itt vagyok


----------



## Karime (2011 Július 5)

1


----------



## Karime (2011 Július 5)

2


----------



## Karime (2011 Július 5)

3


----------



## Karime (2011 Július 5)

4


----------



## Karime (2011 Július 5)

5


----------



## Karime (2011 Július 5)

6


----------



## Karime (2011 Július 5)

7


----------



## Karime (2011 Július 5)

8


----------



## Karime (2011 Július 5)

9


----------



## Karime (2011 Július 5)

10


----------



## Karime (2011 Július 5)

11


----------



## Karime (2011 Július 5)

12


----------



## Karime (2011 Július 5)

13


----------



## Karime (2011 Július 5)

14


----------



## Karime (2011 Július 5)

15


----------



## Karime (2011 Július 5)

16


----------



## Karime (2011 Július 5)

17


----------



## Karime (2011 Július 5)

18


----------



## Enci2 (2011 Július 5)

*Keresés*

Keresem Fekete István Vuk című művének online letöltési lehetőségét.Előre is köszönet.


----------



## Karime (2011 Július 5)

19


----------



## Karime (2011 Július 5)

20


----------



## Enci2 (2011 Július 5)

*Regi2*

2. üzenetem-mielőbbi letöltés miatt.


----------



## Enci2 (2011 Július 5)

3., remélem jó lesz.


----------



## Enci2 (2011 Július 5)

4.x


----------



## Enci2 (2011 Július 5)

5.x


----------



## Enci2 (2011 Július 5)

6.x


----------



## Enci2 (2011 Július 5)

7.x


----------



## Enci2 (2011 Július 5)

8:x


----------



## Enci2 (2011 Július 5)

9x


----------



## Enci2 (2011 Július 5)

10.x


----------



## Enci2 (2011 Július 5)

11.x


----------



## Enci2 (2011 Július 5)

12.x


----------



## Enci2 (2011 Július 5)

13.x


----------



## Enci2 (2011 Július 5)

14.x


----------



## Enci2 (2011 Július 5)

15.x


----------



## Enci2 (2011 Július 5)

16.x


----------



## Enci2 (2011 Július 5)

17.x


----------



## Enci2 (2011 Július 5)

18.x


----------



## Enci2 (2011 Július 5)

19.x


----------



## skime (2011 Július 5)

Sziasztok


----------



## Enci2 (2011 Július 5)

20.x


----------



## harkó (2011 Július 5)

köszönöm azoknak akik tettek fel kidolgozásokat


----------



## jucus227 (2011 Július 5)

Rajta


----------



## jucus227 (2011 Július 5)

Üdvözlet mindenkinek


----------



## harkó (2011 Július 5)

előre is köszönöm


----------



## jucus227 (2011 Július 5)

gratulálok


----------



## pucor (2011 Július 5)

1


----------



## jucus227 (2011 Július 5)

nagyon tetszik amit csináltok


----------



## pucor (2011 Július 5)

10


----------



## pucor (2011 Július 5)

11


----------



## jucus227 (2011 Július 5)

5x tetszik


----------



## pucor (2011 Július 5)

12


----------



## jucus227 (2011 Július 5)

6x tetszik


----------



## pucor (2011 Július 5)

13


----------



## pucor (2011 Július 5)

14


----------



## pucor (2011 Július 5)

15


----------



## pucor (2011 Július 5)

16


----------



## jucus227 (2011 Július 5)

7x tetszik


----------



## jucus227 (2011 Július 5)

8 x


----------



## pucor (2011 Július 5)

17


----------



## jucus227 (2011 Július 5)

9 x


----------



## pucor (2011 Július 5)

18


----------



## jucus227 (2011 Július 5)

10. már elértem a felét


----------



## pucor (2011 Július 5)

19


----------



## jucus227 (2011 Július 5)

11 x


----------



## pucor (2011 Július 5)

20 sállálállállá


----------



## jucus227 (2011 Július 5)

12 x


----------



## jucus227 (2011 Július 5)

13 x


----------



## jucus227 (2011 Július 5)

14 x


----------



## jucus227 (2011 Július 5)

15 x


----------



## jucus227 (2011 Július 5)

16 x


----------



## jucus227 (2011 Július 5)

17 x


----------



## jucus227 (2011 Július 5)

18 x


----------



## jucus227 (2011 Július 5)

19 x


----------



## jucus227 (2011 Július 5)

Igen, és még 48 óra!!!


----------



## pucor (2011 Július 5)

21


----------



## Szet (2011 Július 5)

Ma sikerül regisztrálnom. Köszönet érte Melittának!


----------



## Szet (2011 Július 5)

Helyesebben: siketült...


----------



## Mágika22 (2011 Július 5)

Helloka mindenkinek!


----------



## smok84e (2011 Július 5)

csá


----------



## domcsicsi (2011 Július 5)

Köszönöm


----------



## ceszes (2011 Július 5)

Utálom a békákat


----------



## ceszes (2011 Július 5)

Én is szeretem őket


----------



## ceszes (2011 Július 5)

1


----------



## ceszes (2011 Július 5)

2


----------



## ceszes (2011 Július 5)

3


----------



## ceszes (2011 Július 5)

4


----------



## ceszes (2011 Július 5)

5


----------



## ceszes (2011 Július 5)

6


----------



## ceszes (2011 Július 5)

7


----------



## ceszes (2011 Július 5)

8


----------



## ceszes (2011 Július 5)

9


----------



## ceszes (2011 Július 5)

10


----------



## ceszes (2011 Július 5)

értelmetlen fórumszabályok


----------



## ceszes (2011 Július 5)

Mintha


----------



## ceszes (2011 Július 5)

Elnézést a topictól


----------



## ceszes (2011 Július 5)

16


----------



## ceszes (2011 Július 5)

17


----------



## ceszes (2011 Július 5)

Ne


----------



## ceszes (2011 Július 5)

az is


----------



## ceszes (2011 Július 5)

21


----------



## cor455 (2011 Július 5)

Good job!


----------



## cor455 (2011 Július 5)

Ajánlás:
Aldous Huxley: Szép új világ


----------



## Matu55 (2011 Július 5)

*Kedves Adminisztrátor, köszönöm a segítségedet.*

kiss


Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


----------



## Matu55 (2011 Július 5)

*Neked is szép napot!Szeretnék minél előbb bekerülni a jól átgondondolt rendszerbe.*




haazagi írta:


> Szép napot mindenkinek!


Már eljött az este. Én így jó éjszakát kívánnék mindenkinek!


----------



## Szet (2011 Július 5)

Újra itt vagyok.


----------



## Matu55 (2011 Július 5)

Minél hamarabb szeretném elérni a bűvös huszat, hogy bekerülhessek a rendszerbe! Segítsetek!


----------



## Szet (2011 Július 5)

Menni fog ez segítség nélkül is!
Mennyi hozzászólás kell még?


----------



## Szet (2011 Július 5)

Nekem már csak kettő!


----------



## Szet (2011 Július 5)

És már meg is van!


----------



## cor455 (2011 Július 5)

Jó az oldal!


----------



## Évi83 (2011 Július 5)

Sziasztok!

Ez az első hozzászólásom.


----------



## Évi83 (2011 Július 5)

Nagyon jó az oldal! (2.)


----------



## Évi83 (2011 Július 5)

3.


----------



## Évi83 (2011 Július 5)

4.


----------



## Évi83 (2011 Július 5)

5.:d


----------



## Évi83 (2011 Július 5)

6.


----------



## Évi83 (2011 Július 5)

7.


----------



## Évi83 (2011 Július 5)

8.


----------



## Évi83 (2011 Július 5)

9.


----------



## Évi83 (2011 Július 5)

10.


----------



## Évi83 (2011 Július 5)

11.


----------



## Évi83 (2011 Július 5)

12.


----------



## Évi83 (2011 Július 5)

13.


----------



## Évi83 (2011 Július 5)

14.


----------



## Évi83 (2011 Július 5)

15.


----------



## Évi83 (2011 Július 5)

16.


----------



## Évi83 (2011 Július 5)

17.


----------



## Matu55 (2011 Július 5)

*Szuper vagy. Köszönöm a segítséget!*




Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


----------



## Évi83 (2011 Július 5)

18.


----------



## Évi83 (2011 Július 5)

19.


----------



## Évi83 (2011 Július 5)

20.


----------



## Évi83 (2011 Július 5)

És megvan végre!!!


----------



## Évi83 (2011 Július 5)

Köszönöm a segítséget!!


----------



## Nikos80 (2011 Július 5)

1


----------



## Nikos80 (2011 Július 5)

2


----------



## Nikos80 (2011 Július 5)

3


----------



## Nikos80 (2011 Július 5)

4


----------



## Nikos80 (2011 Július 5)

5


----------



## Nikos80 (2011 Július 5)

6


----------



## Nikos80 (2011 Július 5)

7


----------



## Nikos80 (2011 Július 5)

8


----------



## Nikos80 (2011 Július 5)

9


----------



## Nikos80 (2011 Július 5)

10


----------



## Nikos80 (2011 Július 5)

11


----------



## Nikos80 (2011 Július 5)

12


----------



## Nikos80 (2011 Július 5)

13


----------



## Nikos80 (2011 Július 5)

14


----------



## Nikos80 (2011 Július 5)

15


----------



## Nikos80 (2011 Július 5)

16


----------



## Nikos80 (2011 Július 5)

17


----------



## Nikos80 (2011 Július 5)

18


----------



## Nikos80 (2011 Július 5)

19


----------



## Nikos80 (2011 Július 5)

Köszönöm a segítséget!


----------



## Nesreca (2011 Július 5)

Nagyon jók az ötletek


----------



## Nesreca (2011 Július 5)

Meg is kukkantom őket azt hiszem


----------



## Nesreca (2011 Július 5)

Nagyon jók


----------



## Nesreca (2011 Július 5)

Még még még!


----------



## szabo65 (2011 Július 6)

Hali


----------



## szabo65 (2011 Július 6)

4


----------



## szabo65 (2011 Július 6)

5


----------



## szabo65 (2011 Július 6)

6


----------



## kvasko (2011 Július 6)

*Üdvözlet*

Sziasztok!

Ez az első hozzászólásom és üdvözlök mindenkit!!!


----------



## kvasko (2011 Július 6)

*19*

19


----------



## szabo65 (2011 Július 6)

7


----------



## kvasko (2011 Július 6)

*18*

18


----------



## szabo65 (2011 Július 6)

8


----------



## kvasko (2011 Július 6)

*17*

17


----------



## kvasko (2011 Július 6)

*16*

16


----------



## szabo65 (2011 Július 6)

9


----------



## kvasko (2011 Július 6)

*15*

15


----------



## kvasko (2011 Július 6)

*14*

14


----------



## kvasko (2011 Július 6)

*13*

13


----------



## kvasko (2011 Július 6)

*12*

12


----------



## kvasko (2011 Július 6)

*11*

11


----------



## kvasko (2011 Július 6)

*10*

10


----------



## kvasko (2011 Július 6)

*9*

9


----------



## kvasko (2011 Július 6)

*8*

8


----------



## kvasko (2011 Július 6)

*7*

7


----------



## szabo65 (2011 Július 6)

10


----------



## kvasko (2011 Július 6)

*6*

6


----------



## kvasko (2011 Július 6)

*5*

5


----------



## kvasko (2011 Július 6)

*4*

4


----------



## kvasko (2011 Július 6)

*3*

3


----------



## kvasko (2011 Július 6)

*2*

2


----------



## kvasko (2011 Július 6)

*1*

1


----------



## kvasko (2011 Július 6)

*20 üzenet*

Megvan a 20 üzenet


----------



## kvasko (2011 Július 6)

*Megvan a 20*

Megvan a 20 hozzászólásom, de a letöltés még mindig nem működik....


----------



## naniaemoke (2011 Július 6)

udv Mindenkinek


----------



## naniaemoke (2011 Július 6)

9:55? itt meg csak 3:56


----------



## naniaemoke (2011 Július 6)

jo neked


----------



## Eleanor Arroway (2011 Július 6)

*hy*



Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg



köszi


----------



## Eleanor Arroway (2011 Július 6)

*hy*



kvasko írta:


> Megvan a 20 hozzászólásom, de a letöltés még mindig nem működik....



Talán kell egy kis idő míg a rendszer frissíti..vagy nem'tom..


----------



## derine (2011 Július 6)

Üdv Szombathelyről.


----------



## derine (2011 Július 6)

Hol van a globális felmelegedés? Itt nálunk meg kell fagyni júliusban!


----------



## ccuni (2011 Július 6)

Helló!


----------



## ccuni (2011 Július 6)

Üdv!


----------



## ccuni (2011 Július 6)

Üdv!!!


----------



## ccuni (2011 Július 6)

Üdvözlet!


----------



## ccuni (2011 Július 6)

Süt a nap!


----------



## ccuni (2011 Július 6)

Piros és kék


----------



## ccuni (2011 Július 6)

Nyár van


----------



## ccuni (2011 Július 6)

Üdv mindenkinek


----------



## ccuni (2011 Július 6)

Üdv mindenkinek!


----------



## ccuni (2011 Július 6)

Üdv mindenkinek!!!


----------



## ccuni (2011 Július 6)

Szép napot mindenkinek


----------



## ccuni (2011 Július 6)

Szép


----------



## ccuni (2011 Július 6)

Szép!


----------



## ccuni (2011 Július 6)

Jó reggelt!


----------



## ccuni (2011 Július 6)

Jó napot!


----------



## ccuni (2011 Július 6)

Üdv....


----------



## ccuni (2011 Július 6)

Mindenkinek jó napot!!!


----------



## ccuni (2011 Július 6)

Mindjárt 20....


----------



## ccuni (2011 Július 6)

Ez a 20.


----------



## ccuni (2011 Július 6)

Még egy biztos ami biztos...


----------



## villmoska (2011 Július 6)

Köszönöm


----------



## villmoska (2011 Július 6)

Szép napot


----------



## villmoska (2011 Július 6)

Köszönjük szépen


----------



## villmoska (2011 Július 6)

Köszönjük


----------



## villmoska (2011 Július 6)

Köszönjük a lehetőséget


----------



## villmoska (2011 Július 6)

Köszönjük a próbálkozást


----------



## villmoska (2011 Július 6)

Köszönünk most már minden


----------



## villmoska (2011 Július 6)

Szép


----------



## villmoska (2011 Július 6)

Szép napot


----------



## villmoska (2011 Július 6)

Szép napokat


----------



## gypeti (2011 Július 6)

Amikor szembesülsz a dologgal: megcsaltak, azonnal az jut eszedbe, hogy "na akkor vége". Aztán rájössz, hogy egy tartós párkapcsolat elvesztése sokkal nagyobb áldozat, mint az, hogy megcsaltak. Ha van jövő és élet a kapcsolatodban, akkor ezt is meg lehet bocsájtani. Persze az kell, hogy a megrendült bizalom visszaálljon. Mivel átéltem a dolgot mondhatom, hogy ez a legnehezebb, és pont a bizalmat nem sikerült visszaállítanom, így el is váltunk 1 évvel később.
Így a válaszom igen is- nem is.


----------



## villmoska (2011 Július 6)

Szép napos időt


----------



## villmoska (2011 Július 6)

Kezdek kifogyni


----------



## villmoska (2011 Július 6)

Kezdek kifogyni a variációkból


----------



## villmoska (2011 Július 6)

Kezdek kifogyni a variációkból és a lehetőségekből


----------



## villmoska (2011 Július 6)

De már csak öt


----------



## villmoska (2011 Július 6)

De már csak négy


----------



## gypeti (2011 Július 6)

még kellen 10 hozzászólás....


----------



## gypeti (2011 Július 6)

már csak 9


----------



## gypeti (2011 Július 6)

Lassan meglesz....


----------



## villmoska (2011 Július 6)

De már csak három


----------



## villmoska (2011 Július 6)

De már csak kettő


----------



## villmoska (2011 Július 6)

De már csak egy


----------



## villmoska (2011 Július 6)

Lehet, hogy kész is vagyok?


----------



## villmoska (2011 Július 6)

+1 a ráadás


----------



## gypeti (2011 Július 6)

Nem tudok belépni a megadott linkre.... sajnos nehezen tudom a hozzászólásokat gyűjteni....


----------



## gypeti (2011 Július 6)

így pedig annyira unfair, nem?


----------



## gypeti (2011 Július 6)

vagy mégsem?


----------



## gypeti (2011 Július 6)

Már 14-nél tartok....


----------



## gypeti (2011 Július 6)

15.....


----------



## berentes33 (2011 Július 6)

Köszönöm a lehetőséget. Igyekszem a 20 hozzászólást gyorsan megszerezni. Remélem sikerül.


----------



## berentes33 (2011 Július 6)

1, megérett a megy


----------



## berentes33 (2011 Július 6)

2


----------



## berentes33 (2011 Július 6)

csipkebokor vessző


----------



## berentes33 (2011 Július 6)

3


----------



## berentes33 (2011 Július 6)

Te vagy az én párom


----------



## berentes33 (2011 Július 6)

4


----------



## berentes33 (2011 Július 6)

Biz, oda nem mégy


----------



## berentes33 (2011 Július 6)

5


----------



## berentes33 (2011 Július 6)

Érik a tök


----------



## berentes33 (2011 Július 6)

6


----------



## berentes33 (2011 Július 6)

Hasad a pad


----------



## berentes33 (2011 Július 6)

7


----------



## berentes33 (2011 Július 6)

Dörög az ég


----------



## berentes33 (2011 Július 6)

8


----------



## berentes33 (2011 Július 6)

Üres a polc


----------



## berentes33 (2011 Július 6)

9


----------



## berentes33 (2011 Július 6)

Kis Ferenc


----------



## berentes33 (2011 Július 6)

10


----------



## berentes33 (2011 Július 6)

Tiszta víz. Ha nem tiszta vidd vissza, ott a cica megissza.


----------



## berentes33 (2011 Július 6)

Sikerült!  Elértem a 20 hozzászólást, már csak a 48 órát kell kivárnom. Köszönöm


----------



## rveteg (2011 Július 6)

*Másfél hónappal azután, hogy Arnold Schwarzenegger és felesége különköltöztek, Maria Shriver beadta a válókeresetet *


----------



## szasza588 (2011 Július 6)

Köszi, Melitta! kiss


----------



## szasza588 (2011 Július 6)

Köszi, Melitta!


----------



## rveteg (2011 Július 6)

* A pár 1986. április 26-án házasosodott össze, Shriver kibékíthetetlen ellentétekre hivatkozva indította el a válást. *


----------



## AnKata (2011 Július 6)

Üdvözlök mindenkit az oldalon. További jó böngészést!


----------



## AnKata (2011 Július 6)

Hát nekem még sok van vissza...


----------



## rveteg (2011 Július 6)

A kis vagány csak be ne menjen a nagy erőlködéstől a gatyába


----------



## rveteg (2011 Július 6)

ugrál a törpe nagynak hiszi magát


----------



## AnKata (2011 Július 6)

Ki nem állhatom a politikát!


----------



## rveteg (2011 Július 6)

*Jekyll és Hide
*

A komoly siker ellenére Magyarország hírneve a brüsszeli és európai kormányzati irodákon túl azonban csorbát szenvedett.


----------



## rveteg (2011 Július 6)

amikor az orrára koppintottak a médiatörvény miatt. Akik védték, azok is azzal érveltek, hogy „de hát megígérte, hogy majd módosítja”.


----------



## rveteg (2011 Július 6)

Hangos botránnyal indult, és várhatóan azzal is végződik az elnökség,


----------



## rveteg (2011 Július 6)

Ekkora változás a közös pénz bevezetése óta nem volt az európai szövetségi rendszerben. A különböző eszközökkel kikényszerített módszer lényegében gyámság alá helyezi a nemzeti kormányok költségvetési politikáját.


----------



## AnKata (2011 Július 6)

Csak mielőbb lenne már vége..


----------



## rveteg (2011 Július 6)

Ez egy nagy lépés a föderalizmus felé, amit a gazdasági válság kényszerített ki.


----------



## rveteg (2011 Július 6)

Horvátországot úgy vitte be a hátán a magyar elnökség az EU-ba, hogy az még a budapesti külügyminisztériumot is meglepte. Ez lett a legkönnyebben magyarázható, és a félév alatt csont nélkül abszolvált siker.


----------



## rveteg (2011 Július 6)

Ratko Mladics elfogása [1] minden jel szerint szorosan összefügg azzal, hogy a szerb kormány eldöntötte, nagyon szeretné az országot bevinni az EU-ba.


----------



## rveteg (2011 Július 6)

Anita Blake-nek St. Louis-ból ezúttal az egészen távoli, 2600 kilométerre fekvő Las Vegasba kell repülnie szeretett vámpírjai és vérállatai mellől, hogy eleget tegyen egy meghívásnak. A szívélyes meghívó postán érkezett egy levágott fej képében, feladója a sorozatgyilkos vámpír: Vittorio. Melyik nő tudna ellenállni ilyen ajándéknak, pláne, ha szövetségi rendőrbíró? Anita nem is habozik, bár gyomra eléggé émelyeg a repülőúton, három kollégájával a Bűnös Város táncosait és rendőreit tizedelő vérszívó nyomába ered.


----------



## rveteg (2011 Július 6)

Nem azért írtam könyvet, mert kijöttem a villából, és nem azért, mert most bevallok valamit, esetleg mindent. Nem vagyok író, költő, még csak Havas Henrik sem.


----------



## rveteg (2011 Július 6)

Akik nem tudnak olvasni, még mindig föltehetik a hűtőre!


----------



## rveteg (2011 Július 6)

Jobb, mint egy hűtőmágnes. Ebbe a szütyőbe dobáltam írásaimat, elmélkedéseimet, kalandjaimat, véleményemet, fantáziálásaimat, magamat, hogy Te, kedves olvasó, néző, fiú vagy lány, férfi vagy nő és a többiek kapj, kapjatok egy kiss darabot belőlem. Ami szintén én vagyok.


----------



## rveteg (2011 Július 6)

Járt már ön a pekingi koppintott Din-sey Landben? Látta Kanada lenyűgöző hódvárait? Olvasott már Puzzantinoról, az öt házból álló reneszánsz városállamról? Kivitelezhetőnek tart egy négy és fél kilométer hosszú kanyarodó függőhidat? Hisz Ön Jean-Claude Van Damme-ban?


----------



## rveteg (2011 Július 6)

Barangolt már Srenbcában, az út nélküli városban? Búvárkodott már Hotpot elsüllyedt palotái között? A világ 99 legkevésbé ismert csodájának szerzői bebarangolják mind az öt kontinenst (és még találnak hozzá két elsüllyedtet), hogy megmutassák Önnek, mi mindenről nem tudunk még. A vikingek a Kaukázusba is eljutottak Görcsöshátú Svöran teambuilding kirándulása keretében. Finnországban az ózonlyuk alatt Európa legédesebb szőlője terem.


----------



## rveteg (2011 Július 6)

Toulouse-Lautrecet nem szolgálták ki a Notre Petit Baguette piacon, mert nem látták a pult mögül. 1940-ben a lübecki Jürgen Wandmahler felfedezte a lendkerekes bombát, amely földig rombolta Prmrzlna Koscek épületeit. Kínában néhány éve egy 4600 fős agyagjegyellenőr hadseregre bukkantak. Könyvünk bemutatja a tények mögött a legendákat, a valóság mögött a művészetet, az épületek mögött a hátrébb lévő épületeket. Ön Európában először láthat képeket atomfelhőt, vagy katicabogarat formázó barlangrajzokról, az egykori trójai betonlfotta maradványairól, a többhektáros Cannelblue-i porszívótemetőről, Tokió egysejtű-állatkertjének lakóiról, a Melegszendvics-Szigetekről., vagy a Buddha-szoborról, amely a megszólalásig hasonlít Telly Savalasra. Mert az ismeretlen csodák az apróságokban rejlenek.


----------



## AKata1 (2011 Július 6)

Remek. Köszi neked.


----------



## gypeti (2011 Július 6)

Ez a 17....


----------



## gypeti (2011 Július 6)

Ez a 18....


----------



## jcsotai (2011 Július 6)

ez az elso, en is gyujtogetek
Udv, mindenkinek


----------



## gypeti (2011 Július 6)

Még kettő, ez a 19....


----------



## jcsotai (2011 Július 6)

2


----------



## gypeti (2011 Július 6)

Itt a 20..... Hurrá


----------



## jcsotai (2011 Július 6)

3


----------



## jcsotai (2011 Július 6)

4


----------



## jcsotai (2011 Július 6)

5


----------



## gypeti (2011 Július 6)

*Hozzászólás*

Ez a 21. hozzászólásom????


----------



## tibitango (2011 Július 6)

Üdv mindenkinek!


----------



## tibitango (2011 Július 6)

1


----------



## tibitango (2011 Július 6)

2


----------



## tibitango (2011 Július 6)

Hello!!!!


----------



## tibitango (2011 Július 6)

Gyűjtöm a 20 hozzászólást!!


----------



## tibitango (2011 Július 6)

Hamarosan meglesz.....


----------



## tibitango (2011 Július 6)

Ez az ötödik??)


----------



## tibitango (2011 Július 6)

A hatodik))))


----------



## tibitango (2011 Július 6)

A hetedik......


----------



## tibitango (2011 Július 6)

Remélem tudok majd zenét hallgatni....


----------



## tibitango (2011 Július 6)

A kilences....)


----------



## tibitango (2011 Július 6)

A fele megvan)


----------



## tibitango (2011 Július 6)

11!!!!!!!


----------



## tibitango (2011 Július 6)

12...........


----------



## tibitango (2011 Július 6)

tizenhárom...


----------



## tibitango (2011 Július 6)

14!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tibitango (2011 Július 6)

tizenöt)))))


----------



## tibitango (2011 Július 6)

16.............


----------



## tibitango (2011 Július 6)

Mindjárt)))


----------



## tibitango (2011 Július 6)

Tizennyolc......


----------



## tibitango (2011 Július 6)

Még 1 kell.......


----------



## tibitango (2011 Július 6)

És 20!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tibitango (2011 Július 6)

Plussz 1 ráadás)))


----------



## tibitango (2011 Július 6)

És sajna nem engedi....


----------



## tibitango (2011 Július 6)

De miért nem:?????


----------



## zhal (2011 Július 6)

nosza


----------



## zhal (2011 Július 6)

nahát, azt hittem ez komolyabb ellenőrzés


----------



## zhal (2011 Július 6)

de ez kellemes csalódás


----------



## zhal (2011 Július 6)

esetleg egy tőmondatos folytatásos novellát is lehetne itt írni


----------



## zhal (2011 Július 6)

csak fantázia kellene hozzá. illetve nem csak az, kis dramaturgiai érzék, empátia (ugye másnak kell örömet okozni, vagy élményt szerezni)...


----------



## zhal (2011 Július 6)

meg szorgalom. mert mit ér, ha a fejben megvan, de mások nem olvashatják?


----------



## zhal (2011 Július 6)

marketing? ja, főleg, hogy most teljesen nyitott a pálya az interneten...


----------



## zhal (2011 Július 6)

olyan dolgok lehetségesek, mint... majdnem azt írtam, hogy soha, de régen is lehetséges volt minden


----------



## zhal (2011 Július 6)

ha valaki akart valamit, azt el tudta érni 100 évvel ezelőtt is.


----------



## zhal (2011 Július 6)

a lehetősége felszaporodása nem old meg semmit, sőt, szétaprózza a figyelmet állítólag... nem érzed úgy, hogy kevesebb időd van mindenre?


----------



## zhal (2011 Július 6)

debizonyhogy... hát így van ez. tudatosan kellene irányítani a figyelmet?


----------



## zhal (2011 Július 6)

ja, mondják, hogy az vagy, amire figyelsz. ha viszont nem figyelsz komolyan egyre sem, ellenben sokmindenre egy kicsit...


----------



## zhal (2011 Július 6)

na jó, valami komolyabb témát...


----------



## zhal (2011 Július 6)

mennyi van még hátra? lehet, hogy 10 is? jaj... ez megterhelő eléggé


----------



## zhal (2011 Július 6)

idézetek a vágólapról 1

"Élek, de már nem én, hanem Krisztus él énbennem." - Gal 2.20


----------



## zhal (2011 Július 6)

idézetek a vágólapról 2

Kifizetési arány


----------



## zhal (2011 Július 6)

idézetek a vágólapról 3

zsákkal


----------



## zhal (2011 Július 6)

jé ez itten kiírja a hsz-ek számát...


----------



## zhal (2011 Július 6)

akkor mán meg is vagyok... klasszikus!


----------



## Clio Falcon (2011 Július 6)

Hülye ez a húszas szabály, nem mindenki írogatni jár fórumokra, hanem olvasni... Na mind1. Azért hali!


----------



## Clio Falcon (2011 Július 6)

Tökre nem tudom, mit írjak be ide. De valamit kiötlök. Mondjuk "velős" idézeteket...

"Sok tudományt mind a fejembe tömtem, hogy tudjam, hogy mi is a lényeg, de kezdem látni már, hogy szorgos balgaként csak körbe jártam... ...
véges az elmém, latin meg héber mit sem ért..."


----------



## Clio Falcon (2011 Július 6)

"Very important is not the fact that I once was weak, but the will, to become stronger."


----------



## Clio Falcon (2011 Július 6)

"Aki a saját döntései mellett képtelen kiállni, életét vesztegeti el, álmait szórja a szélbe." 
/Raana Raas - Csodaidők/


----------



## Clio Falcon (2011 Július 6)

"A férfi szívéhez a bordái között vezet a legrövidebb út... egy jó tízcentis bökővel. "

Laurell K. Hamilton - Anita Blake


----------



## Clio Falcon (2011 Július 6)

"Remek tanácsokat adok magamnak. Néha meg is fogadom őket."

Laurell K. Hamilton - Anita Blake


----------



## Clio Falcon (2011 Július 6)

"Jean-Claude gonoszul, de csábosan elmosolyodott. Ilyen mosollyal nézhetett Évára a kígyó is." (Gyilkos tánc)


----------



## Clio Falcon (2011 Július 6)

"A jó életbe, kiscsirke, én csak egy egyszerű halandó vagyok. Hogy jönnék ahhoz, hogy versenyre keljek a szexmester vérköcsöggel és a teleszkópos dákójú farkasemberrel?" 
/Bernardo/ (Obszidián pillangó)http://www.facebook.com/sharer.php?...hp?quoteId=3395873&app=104791069563341&src=sp


----------



## Clio Falcon (2011 Július 6)

"- Bármiféle erőkön osztozunk, tartsd kordában az összeset, oké? - Megpróbálom - felelte ő. - Ne csak próbáld, a rohadt életbe, hanem csináld. Ő elmosolyodott, eléggé szélesen ahhoz, hogy kivillantsa a szemfogai hegyét. - Hát hogyne, ma petite. A gyomorszájamat görcsbe rántotta a kezdődő pánik. A kezemet ökölbe szorítottam az oldalam mellett. - Ha még egyszer így szólítasz, megütlek." (A nevető holttest)
http://www.facebook.com/sharer.php?...hp?quoteId=3395863&app=104791069563341&src=sp


----------



## Clio Falcon (2011 Július 6)

"Így bízzunk meg Jean-Claude-ban: belekényszerít egy találkozóba, aztán megvárat. Micsoda arrogáns strici." 
(A nevető holttest)


----------



## Clio Falcon (2011 Július 6)

"Asher arcán levakarhatatlanul ott ült az önelégültség. Úgy huppant bele az egyik párnákkal megrakott fotelbe, mintha ő is a kárpit része lenne. Illett bele, mint malacba a böllérkés. "
(Haláltánc)http://www.facebook.com/sharer.php?...hp?quoteId=3413084&app=104791069563341&src=sp


----------



## Clio Falcon (2011 Július 6)

"Richard nyelt egyet. – Sok mindennel nem törődök, ha épp a szexen jár az eszem. – Így beszél az, akinek csak egy X kromoszómája van – szögeztem le."
(Gyilkos tánc)
http://www.facebook.com/sharer.php?...hp?quoteId=3412556&app=104791069563341&src=sp


----------



## Clio Falcon (2011 Július 6)

"- Határozz, Vadbarom! - Vadak Ura. Én a Vadak Ura vagyok – mondta dölyfösen. - Az se érdekel, ha te vagy a Húsvéti Nyuszi. "
(Égő áldozatok)
http://www.facebook.com/sharer.php?...hp?quoteId=3412366&app=104791069563341&src=sp


----------



## Clio Falcon (2011 Július 6)

"- De nagy a képernyőd! - mosolyogtam rá. Kettőt pislogott. – Mi van? - Tudod, van az a mondás. Olyan vagy, mint a tévé: nagyképű és homályos."
(Égő áldozatok)
http://www.facebook.com/sharer.php?...hp?quoteId=3402254&app=104791069563341&src=sp


----------



## Clio Falcon (2011 Július 6)

"Tejföl nélkül szart se ér az élet!"

/Menyasszonytánc/


----------



## Clio Falcon (2011 Július 6)

"- Ez a nevetés természetedből fakad, vagy gyakoroltad? Nem. Tuti, hogy gyakoroltad. Jean-Claude arca megrándult. Nem voltam biztos benne, hogy mit nem akar: nevetni vagy összevonni a szemöldökét. Talán ezt is, azt is. Van, akiből ilyen hatást váltok ki. Nikolaos hangja minden szó végén megemelkedett. Shirley Temple affektált így. - Te vagy nagyon bátor vagy, vagy nagyon hülye. - Ehhez a hanghoz gödröcskés arc illene. Jean-Claude közbeszólt, lágyan: - Én a hülyére szavazok. "
(Bűnös Vágyak)


----------



## Clio Falcon (2011 Július 6)

"A fal színe nem volt egyértelmű. Alul sötét spenót, fölül élénk epe. A közintézmények színe – bájos, akár egy szuvas fog."
(A kárhozottak cirkusza)


----------



## Clio Falcon (2011 Július 6)

"Muszáj lesz nemet mondani neki, míg fel nem adja, vagy míg a pokol be nem fagy, a sorrend tetszőleges."
/Jean-Claude-ról/ (A kárhozottak cirkusza)


----------



## Clio Falcon (2011 Július 6)

"Jean-Claude az ajtónál állt. - Kis halottkeltőm, majdnem elkaptalak - mondta. Az arcára pillantottam, aztán gyorsan lesütöttem a szemem. - A majdnem, az nem számít, te vérszívó strici!"
(Bűnös Vágyak)


----------



## naniaemoke (2011 Július 6)

*udvozlet*

sziasztok!


----------



## miinbabar (2011 Július 6)

Köszönöm a tánácsokat


----------



## miinbabar (2011 Július 6)

sokat segített


----------



## miinbabar (2011 Július 6)

Jó ez a fórum


----------



## miinbabar (2011 Július 6)

még 10 kell


----------



## naniaemoke (2011 Július 6)

*még el is mosolyodtam...tényleg így van...*

Az asszony csak azt csalja meg, akit szeret, a többit egész egyszerűen faképnél hagyja.
Camil Petrescu


----------



## naniaemoke (2011 Július 6)

Igen, lehet, hogy anya tényleg egy pók. Egész életében a semmiből szőtt mindent: ennivalót, csodás ruhákat, szeretetet, taníttatást és tetőt a fejünk felé. A pók lánya vagyok. Gyönyörűnek látom őt. Egész életemben azon igyekeztem, hogy boldoggá tegyem. Mert amikor boldog, az egész ház ujjong, a falak szélesen mosolyognak, a függönyök repesnek örömükben, a világoskék párnahuzatok nevetnek a kitárt ablakokon beáramló napfényben, és a lángnyelvek vidám táncot ropnak a tűzhelyen.
Rani Manicka


----------



## naniaemoke (2011 Július 6)

“Inkább csalódok, ha kell, naponta százszor is, minthogy állandóan bizalmatlan legyek mindenkivel, és az életet pokolnak tartsam, amelyben szörnyetegek élnek… Szeretek élni! És inkább legyen az életem örömteli, néha csalódással, mint elejétől végig boldogtalan, de csalódások nélkül!” (Müller Péter)


----------



## naniaemoke (2011 Július 6)

Ha igaz az, hogy a szeretetben a kettő egy lesz, és egymásba ölelkezik, akkor ott nem lehetnek magántitkok, hozzáférhetetlen sebek, és főleg levegőtlen, gennyes sebek nem lehetnek, mert nem tudnak egymással összeforrni. Összeforrni csak a tisztaság tud, ezt még a sebészek is tudják, mert még a testünk is így működik. Senki sem tökéletes! És elvárhatatlan, hogy az legyen, mert az ember nem az.” (Müller Péter: Örömkönyv)


----------



## naniaemoke (2011 Július 6)

“Kétféle beszélgetés van.
Az egyik, amikor mondom a magamét. Amikor önmagamat akarom érvényesíteni. Szavakkal hatalmat lehet szerezni, olyan világot, amely csakis rólam szól, amelyben én vagyok a fontos: amit én gondolok, én érzek, én élek, én fájok – színjátékot, melyben én vagyok a főszereplő.
Aki a magáét mondja: egyedül van. Olyan világban él, ahol senkinek sincs köze hozzá.
Ennél pontosabban nem lehet elmondani azt a helyzetet, amelyben élünk, s amit úgy is nevezhetünk: a szeretetlenség világa. Aki csak mondja a magáét, annak nincs szüksége barát*ra, testvérre, feleségre. Csak közönség kell neki.
A másik fajta beszélgetés az, amikor valaki társat keres. Ez nagyon ritka.”
(Müller Péter: Szeretetkönyv)


----------



## naniaemoke (2011 Július 6)

“A vallás elválaszthatatlan a csodától.
És itt nemcsak a csodás tettekről és legendás eseményekről van szó, hanem az imádságról is.
Imájában az ember azt kéri az Istentől, hogy tegyen csodát.
Csoda alatt azt érti, hogy lépjen át az Úr a kérlelhetetlen törvényeken, és változtassa át a nehéz valóságot. Könnyítsen a súlyos életterheken, lágyítson a fájdalmon, segítsen gondolatai, reményei és vágyai megvalósulásában.
Keresztény szóval az imádság kegyelmet kér törvény helyett.
A kegyelem pedig – ebben a kőkemény törvényvilágban – csoda.”
(Müller Péter: Titkos tanítások)


----------



## naniaemoke (2011 Július 6)

“Aki szeret, annak fickándozik a szíve. Annak az élete színes, és süt a napja. Aki nem szeret, olyan tájakon jár, ahol nem süt a nap.”
(Müller Péter: Szeretetkönyv)


----------



## naniaemoke (2011 Július 6)

S ahogy a rosszra, a jóra is rá kell szokni.
Vérré, reflexszé, ösztönné, jellemmé és végső soron sorssá csak az lesz, amit sokszor ismételünk.
Ha valamiben nincs hosszú időn át tartó munka: sohasem lesz a miénk.
Ezért a valódi akarat nem csupán az, ami benső Vezérünktől eredően villámként átcikázik rajtunk, s bevilágítja lelkünk homályos tájait, hanem az, amit sokáig akarunk.
Hogy “Mit tegyek?”, azt már tudom.
De ez még kevés.
Az igazi akaratot onnan lehet felismerni, hogy az hétfőn, kedden, szerdán, októberben, novemberben, decemberben, jövőre és még húsz év múlva is akarom.” (Müller Péter: Titkos tanítások)


----------



## naniaemoke (2011 Július 6)

“Az a másodperc, amikor igazán szeretünk, életünk egyetlen valóságos pillanata.
A többi nem az.
A többi boldogtalan varázslat. Őrület. Teli félelemmel és szomjúsággal. Mi persze éppen fordítva gondoljuk. Mi azt hisszük, hogy az a “valóság”, amikor egyedül, kővé dermedt, magányos lélekkel élünk. Valóság a hétköznap, a közöny, az egoizmus, az én, az enyém, a pénzkereset. Valóság a tévé, a robot, a rohanás, a vásárlás, az aszfalt, a “senkihez sincs közöm” életérzése. És a szerelemről véljük, hogy káprázat, mámor. Amikor valóban szeretünk, mondják ránk az emberek, hogy “Te el vagy varázsolva, öregem! Te megőrültél!” – miközben egy tévedhetetlen hang lelkünk mélyéről azt mondja: “Itt akarok maradni, mert mindig ide vágytam! Itt akarok élni, örökké!”
Amikor szeretjük egymást: kijózanodunk.


----------



## naniaemoke (2011 Július 6)

“Egyre inkább az az érzésem, hogy az életünk egyetlen mondat, csak nem tudjuk kimondani, hogy mi az… A nagy találkozások, a lélekközeli pillanatok mindig azok voltak, amikor valakit megszerettem. Az igazi csoda a barátság, a valódi, emberközeli kapcsolat, amikor egyszer csak repül velünk az idő, és az az érzésünk, hogy mi már valahol találkoztunk. Néha egy pillanat többet ér, mint egy egész esztendő.” (Müller Péter)


----------



## naniaemoke (2011 Július 6)

“Az imádságnak nincs ” tudományos” értelme. De ez a tudomány szegénysége, nem az imáé. Az igazán nagy tudósok jól ismerik az ima jelentőségét.”
(Müller Péter: Jóskönyv)


----------



## naniaemoke (2011 Július 6)

“A Mindenség nem értelmetlenül kattogó, öntudatlan gépezet, hanem minden ízében Tudatos világ, amelyet egy Tökéletes Intelligencia teremtett, sőt benne van! Az atomoknak is van szerény értelmük, emlékük, érzékenységük, ők is követnek valamit: egy gondolatot, egy mintát, egy energia-törvényt, amelyből kristályok, hegyek, csillagok, növények és állatok lesznek….


----------



## naniaemoke (2011 Július 6)

Az élet így működik: van egy “aggódáspiramisunk”, és a legfontosabb dolgok miatt aggódunk. Ha eltörik a lábunk, nem aggódunk a fejfájásunk miatt – míg a törött láb össze nem forr. A horkoló férjek csak addig irritálnak bennünket, míg a fürdőszoba lángokban nem áll.
Hogyan aggódjunk kevesebbet? Ismerjük fel, hogy stresszünket a fejünkben létező szabályok irányítják. Amint félreteszünk néhány szabályt, vagy megszabadulunk tőlük, rögtön nem bosszankodunk annyira, amikor az élet nem veszi figyelembe a szabályainkat.
Tudatosan eldönthetjük: “Senki nem fogja a napomat elrontani.” Kiegyezhetünk magunkkal úgy, hogy: “Arrogáns bankalkalmazottak, parkolóőrök, marcona rendőrök, citromba harapott pincérlányok nem fogják a napomat megkeseríteni!” Emlékeztessük magunkat arra, hogy a világ drámai eseményeinek tükrében egy udvariatlan pénztárossal való konfliktus nem is annyira drámai!
(Andrew Matthews – Hallgass a szívedre)


----------



## miinbabar (2011 Július 6)

Két végvári vitéz beszélget:
- Komám! Ha nem mögyen az toszás, próbáld mög az nyalást!
- Az segít?
- Dehogyis! Az punciját!


Két barátnő beszélget:
- Képzeld, kinőttem az uramat!
- Kinőtted? Az meg hogy lehet?
- Három hónapja nem jön rám!

Matekórán a tanárnő feltesz az osztálynak egy kérdést:
- Gyerekek, mi történik, ha ül 3 galamb a fán és lelövünk onnan egyet?
Pistike majd kiesik a padból úgy jelentkezik, tanárnő fel is szólítja:
- Természetesen egy sem - mondja Pistike.
- Hogy-hogy egy sem?
- Mert lelövünk egyet és a többi megijed a durranástól, és elszáll.
- Nagyon tetszik a gondolatmeneted Pistike, de én nem erre gondoltam, mert matematikailag szerintem 2 marad ott.
Megy tovább az óra, a vége felé Pistike ismét jelentkezik:
- Tanárnő én is kérdezhetnék valamit?
- Persze, kérdezz nyugodtan.
- Megy 3 nő az utcán, mind a három fagyit eszik, az egyik nyalja, a másik harapja, a harmadik szopja. Tanárnő szerint melyik a férjezett?
Tanárnő irul-pirul, de mégis válaszol:
- Szerintem amelyik szopja.
- Szerintem meg az, amelyiken jeggyűrű van, de nagyon tetszik a tanárnő gondolkodásmódja!

- Hölgyem, ismét szeretnék szeretkezni Önnel!
- Mi az, hogy "ismét"?
- Már tegnap is szerettem volna.

Superman meséli:
- Te Batman, képzeld, ahogy repülök, meglátom a Macskanőt egy tetőn, amint széttárt lábakkal meztelenül fekszik egy matracon, és kéjesen vonaglik. Annyira megkívántam, hogy odarepültem, s durr bele...
- És nagyon meglepődött a Macskanő?
- Hát igen... de közel sem annyira, mint a Láthatatlan Ember...

- Hogy hívják a római szexológust?
- ???
- Puncius Pinátus.

- Mi a koleszterin?
- A Teri nevű diáklány, akit már az összes fiú megkefélt a kollégiumban.


----------



## turbok (2011 Július 6)

Sziasztok! nagyon jó az oldal


----------



## turbok (2011 Július 6)

Gyúrok a 20-ra....


----------



## turbok (2011 Július 6)

Mint ebben a topicban úgy általában


----------



## turbok (2011 Július 6)

négy


----------



## turbok (2011 Július 6)

lassan haladok


----------



## turbok (2011 Július 6)

de biztosan


----------



## turbok (2011 Július 6)

mert ugye itt ez az időkorlát is


----------



## turbok (2011 Július 6)

nyolcaska


----------



## turbok (2011 Július 6)

ennyi élete van egy macskának, állítólag


----------



## turbok (2011 Július 6)

félúton


----------



## turbok (2011 Július 6)

ásít


----------



## turbok (2011 Július 6)

hurrá


----------



## turbok (2011 Július 6)

nyaralunk


----------



## turbok (2011 Július 6)

14


----------



## turbok (2011 Július 6)

háromszoröt


----------



## turbok (2011 Július 6)

allroad


----------



## turbok (2011 Július 6)

közel nagykorúan


----------



## turbok (2011 Július 6)

célegyenesben


----------



## turbok (2011 Július 6)

egy híjján


----------



## turbok (2011 Július 6)

cél


----------



## turbok (2011 Július 6)

most pedig....


----------



## gorzol (2011 Július 6)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


----------



## gorzol (2011 Július 6)

turbok írta:


> cél



v.g.jan életrajza


----------



## anka11 (2011 Július 6)

*miert*

[a francba ezzel a 20 ...[/QUOTE]

Egyetértek!

Eze biztonságot ad??????? anka11


----------



## anka11 (2011 Július 6)

[a francba ezzel a 20 ...[/quote]

Egyetértek!

Eze biztonságot ad??????? anka11


----------



## magdizet (2011 Július 6)

*Azért vagyunk a világon, hogy*



turbok írta:


> cél


valahol otthon legyünk benne .....


----------



## magdizet (2011 Július 6)

üzenet


----------



## magdizet (2011 Július 6)

igen a francba


----------



## magdizet (2011 Július 6)

1 2 3 fontos


----------



## magdizet (2011 Július 6)

nagyon lassu


----------



## magdizet (2011 Július 6)

mizujs


----------



## magdizet (2011 Július 6)

mindenik


----------



## magdizet (2011 Július 6)

embernek


----------



## magdizet (2011 Július 6)

a lelkében


----------



## magdizet (2011 Július 6)

dal van


----------



## magdizet (2011 Július 6)

és a saját lelkét


----------



## magdizet (2011 Július 6)

hallja minden dalban


----------



## magdizet (2011 Július 6)

és akinek szép


----------



## magdizet (2011 Július 6)

a lelkében az ének


----------



## magdizet (2011 Július 6)

az hallja


----------



## magdizet (2011 Július 6)

a másik


----------



## magdizet (2011 Július 6)

énekét is


----------



## magdizet (2011 Július 6)

szépnek....


----------



## magdizet (2011 Július 6)

Babits Mihály


----------



## zizusi (2011 Július 6)

Beszólok


----------



## busz (2011 Július 6)

Monori vagyok


----------



## busz (2011 Július 6)

A nevem is Monori


----------



## busz (2011 Július 6)

Nem értem ezt a dolgot!


----------



## busz (2011 Július 6)

Lát engem valaki?


----------



## busz (2011 Július 6)

Jó lenne!


----------



## busz (2011 Július 6)

Egy kis segítség!


----------



## busz (2011 Július 6)

Egyáltalán azt nem értem, hogy hol vagyok én található?


----------



## busz (2011 Július 6)

Csak rákell mennem a CH-ra és kész?


----------



## stupidlamb (2011 Július 6)

sziasztok!


----------



## stupidlamb (2011 Július 6)

Van itt még olyan, aki szereti az Éhezők Viadala c. könyvsorozatot?


----------



## stupidlamb (2011 Július 6)

Ha igen, akkor nyugodtan küldjön üzenetet!


----------



## stupidlamb (2011 Július 6)

Sőt, bárki aki szereti a "young adult" azaz fiatal felnőtteknek szóló regényeket.


----------



## stupidlamb (2011 Július 6)

Vagy olyan is, aki szeretne ajánlani egy jó könyvet.


----------



## stupidlamb (2011 Július 6)

Esetleg a sajátját, szívesen elolvasom és mondok róla véleményt!


----------



## stupidlamb (2011 Július 6)

Én is próbálkoztam már ilyesmivel.


----------



## stupidlamb (2011 Július 6)

Sajnos a kitartással van a legnagyobb problémám!


----------



## stupidlamb (2011 Július 6)

Már sokszor kíséreltem meg.


----------



## stupidlamb (2011 Július 6)

De valahogy mire belelendülnék új, jobbnak tűnő ötletem támad!


----------



## stupidlamb (2011 Július 6)

Van vagy öt-hat ilyen kezdemény.


----------



## stupidlamb (2011 Július 6)

Apropó, ha vannak itt hasonló emberek (ebben biztos vagyok): titeket mi inspirál igazán?


----------



## stupidlamb (2011 Július 6)

Engem főleg a zene és a személyes élményeim, ismerőseim... utazások, festmények...


----------



## stupidlamb (2011 Július 6)

De azt hiszem főként a zene.


----------



## stupidlamb (2011 Július 6)

Még egy "körkérdés": a ti kreatív ötleteitek milyen formában jelentkeznek?


----------



## stupidlamb (2011 Július 6)

Én sokszor az álmaimra próbálok visszaemlékezni és ötletet meríteni belőlük.


----------



## stupidlamb (2011 Július 6)

De van, mikor csak eszembe jut valami, és aztán villámcsapásszerűen egyre nagyobbá válik a történet...


----------



## stupidlamb (2011 Július 6)

Ijesztő, ahogy egy gondolat először szavakká, végül konkrét bekezdésekké és fejezetekké növi ki magát...


----------



## stupidlamb (2011 Július 6)

Ti éreztetek már ilyet?


----------



## stupidlamb (2011 Július 6)

Még ha nem is olvassa el rajtunk kívül soha senki, akkor is felemelő érzés!


----------



## stupidlamb (2011 Július 6)

Hm, hát ez elég fura.


----------



## lakatosdavid (2011 Július 6)

Minden jó ha nő a vége!!!


----------



## lakatosdavid (2011 Július 6)

Van itt valaki?


----------



## lakatosdavid (2011 Július 6)

Rajtam kívül.


----------



## lakatosdavid (2011 Július 6)

Csönd van.


----------



## lakatosdavid (2011 Július 6)

Eszem megáll!


----------



## lakatosdavid (2011 Július 6)

A fárattság miatt.


----------



## lakatosdavid (2011 Július 6)

Késő van.


----------



## lakatosdavid (2011 Július 6)

Aludni kéne.


----------



## lakatosdavid (2011 Július 6)

De még itt vagyok...


----------



## lakatosdavid (2011 Július 6)

álmos vagyok...


----------



## lakatosdavid (2011 Július 6)

Mindjárt megyek!


----------



## lakatosdavid (2011 Július 6)

Még nem.


----------



## lakatosdavid (2011 Július 6)

Még most sem.


----------



## lakatosdavid (2011 Július 6)

Nemsoká.


----------



## lakatosdavid (2011 Július 6)

Amíg nyerek addig játszom!


----------



## lakatosdavid (2011 Július 6)

Ha nem nyerek akkor is!


----------



## lakatosdavid (2011 Július 6)

Ez jó vicc!
Ha-ha


----------



## lakatosdavid (2011 Július 6)

Megszentségteleníthetetlenségeskedéseitekért.


----------



## lakatosdavid (2011 Július 6)

Fénytől védve, száraz hűvös helyen tartandó - én


----------



## lakatosdavid (2011 Július 6)

Csak ami eszembe jut.


----------



## lakatosdavid (2011 Július 6)

Na mentem!


----------



## Mutty (2011 Július 6)

Hali!


----------



## Mutty (2011 Július 6)

Nincs itt túl sok ember most...


----------



## Mutty (2011 Július 6)

Egyedül vagyok!


----------



## Mutty (2011 Július 6)

De legalább a 20 hsz megvan! =)


----------



## Korikka (2011 Július 6)

*-*

- Miért nem látod ma Palikát az erdőben?
- Mert Pál-ma-fa.


----------



## Korikka (2011 Július 6)

- Miért nem találkozott Pál az aztékokkal?
- Mert Pál-inka.


----------



## vackorka2010 (2011 Július 6)

koszi, igy gyorsan meglesz a 20 hozzaszolas


----------



## vackorka2010 (2011 Július 6)

20. hozzaszolas


----------



## vackorka2010 (2011 Július 6)

19. hozzaszolas


----------



## vackorka2010 (2011 Július 6)

18. hozzaszolas


----------



## vackorka2010 (2011 Július 6)

17. hozzaszolas


----------



## vackorka2010 (2011 Július 6)

16. hozzaszolas


----------



## vackorka2010 (2011 Július 6)

15. hozzaszolas


----------



## vackorka2010 (2011 Július 6)

14. hozzaszolas


----------



## vackorka2010 (2011 Július 6)

13. hozzaszolas


----------



## vackorka2010 (2011 Július 6)

12. hozzaszolas


----------



## vackorka2010 (2011 Július 6)

11. hozzaszolas


----------



## vackorka2010 (2011 Július 6)

10. hozzaszolas


----------



## vackorka2010 (2011 Július 6)

9. hozzaszolas


----------



## vackorka2010 (2011 Július 6)

8. hozzaszolas


----------



## vackorka2010 (2011 Július 6)

7. hozzaszolas


----------



## vackorka2010 (2011 Július 6)

6. hozzaszolas


----------



## vackorka2010 (2011 Július 6)

5. hozzaszolas


----------



## vackorka2010 (2011 Július 6)

4. hozzaszolas


----------



## vackorka2010 (2011 Július 6)

3.hozzaszolas


----------



## vackorka2010 (2011 Július 6)

2. hozzaszolas


----------



## vackorka2010 (2011 Július 6)

1. hozzaszolas


----------



## vackorka2010 (2011 Július 6)

na megvan a 20 db. hozzaszolas  mostmar csak 48 orat kell varnom


----------



## fortib (2011 Július 7)

második sor


----------



## fortib (2011 Július 7)

harmadik sor


----------



## fortib (2011 Július 7)

negyedik sor


----------



## fortib (2011 Július 7)

ötödik sor


----------



## fortib (2011 Július 7)

hatodik sor


----------



## fortib (2011 Július 7)

hetedik sor


----------



## fortib (2011 Július 7)

nyolcadik sor


----------



## fortib (2011 Július 7)

kilencedik sor


----------



## fortib (2011 Július 7)

tizedik sor


----------



## fortib (2011 Július 7)

tizenegyedik sor


----------



## fortib (2011 Július 7)

tizenkettedik sor


----------



## fortib (2011 Július 7)

tizenharmadik sor


----------



## fortib (2011 Július 7)

tizennegyedik sor


----------



## fortib (2011 Július 7)

tizenötödik sor


----------



## fortib (2011 Július 7)

tizenhatodik sor


----------



## fortib (2011 Július 7)

tizenhetedik sor


----------



## fortib (2011 Július 7)

tizennyolcadik sor


----------



## fortib (2011 Július 7)

tizenkilencedik sor


----------



## fortib (2011 Július 7)

és ezután sikerül letöltenem gyermek könyveket


----------



## Fritschi (2011 Július 7)

Kedves Melitta !

Nagyon sikeres ez az oldal. Jó ötlet volt Tőled.
Nagyon szép napot kívánok.


----------



## derine (2011 Július 7)

Szép jó reggelt mindenkinek!


----------



## jil (2011 Július 7)

*köszönöm*

 köszönöm 


Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


----------



## jil (2011 Július 7)

köszönök minden segítséget, jól jön minden tanács


----------



## titzi (2011 Július 7)

1. sor


----------



## titzi (2011 Július 7)

2.sor


----------



## titzi (2011 Július 7)

3.sor


----------



## titzi (2011 Július 7)

4.sor


----------



## stoszo (2011 Július 7)

1


----------



## titzi (2011 Július 7)

5.sor


----------



## stoszo (2011 Július 7)

2


----------



## stoszo (2011 Július 7)

3


----------



## titzi (2011 Július 7)

6.sor


----------



## stoszo (2011 Július 7)

4


----------



## titzi (2011 Július 7)

7.sor


----------



## titzi (2011 Július 7)

8. sor


----------



## stoszo (2011 Július 7)

5


----------



## stoszo (2011 Július 7)

6


----------



## titzi (2011 Július 7)

9. sor


----------



## stoszo (2011 Július 7)

7


----------



## stoszo (2011 Július 7)

8


----------



## titzi (2011 Július 7)

10. fele meg van


----------



## stoszo (2011 Július 7)

9


----------



## titzi (2011 Július 7)

11. sor


----------



## titzi (2011 Július 7)

12. sor


----------



## titzi (2011 Július 7)

13. sor


----------



## titzi (2011 Július 7)

14. sor


----------



## titzi (2011 Július 7)

15. sor


----------



## titzi (2011 Július 7)

16. sor


----------



## antonia.z (2011 Július 7)

üdvözöllek


----------



## titzi (2011 Július 7)

17. sor


----------



## antonia.z (2011 Július 7)

dicső


----------



## titzi (2011 Július 7)

18. sor


----------



## titzi (2011 Július 7)

19. sor


----------



## antonia.z (2011 Július 7)

lovag


----------



## antonia.z (2011 Július 7)

szép


----------



## antonia.z (2011 Július 7)

a


----------



## antonia.z (2011 Július 7)

ruhád


----------



## titzi (2011 Július 7)

20. sor
Végre meg van!
Köszönöm a lehetőséget!


----------



## antonia.z (2011 Július 7)

szép a


----------



## antonia.z (2011 Július 7)

lovad


----------



## antonia.z (2011 Július 7)

szép vagy


----------



## antonia.z (2011 Július 7)

mint a


----------



## antonia.z (2011 Július 7)

rózsaszáll


----------



## antonia.z (2011 Július 7)

ó


----------



## antonia.z (2011 Július 7)

te


----------



## antonia.z (2011 Július 7)

kedves


----------



## antonia.z (2011 Július 7)

királylány.


----------



## titzi (2011 Július 7)

Szép napot mindenkinek!


----------



## kilkeny (2011 Július 7)

Minenkinek jó hírekkel teli szép napot!


----------



## fecskefeszek (2011 Július 7)

*20*

Üdv


----------



## fecskefeszek (2011 Július 7)

kukucs


----------



## fecskefeszek (2011 Július 7)

*20*

Felség


----------



## fecskefeszek (2011 Július 7)

*20*

a francföld


----------



## fecskefeszek (2011 Július 7)

*20*

külső


----------



## fecskefeszek (2011 Július 7)

*20*

parlatán


----------



## fecskefeszek (2011 Július 7)

*20*

elült


----------



## fecskefeszek (2011 Július 7)

*20*

Felség! A franc föld künyső parlatán elült, a hadvasok zadorlata.


----------



## fecskefeszek (2011 Július 7)

*20*

Bék ül hevély csotnáló mars helyén,


----------



## fecskefeszek (2011 Július 7)

*20*

és tél-túl potnát csart, sugát,


----------



## fecskefeszek (2011 Július 7)

*20*

nyögsarta nép tallót subál,


----------



## fecskefeszek (2011 Július 7)

*20*

polyhót vet parlagon,


----------



## fecskefeszek (2011 Július 7)

*20*

s ha pöntyd aszalva surboly ha beért,


----------



## fecskefeszek (2011 Július 7)

*20*

pákászt szovása jár,


----------



## fecskefeszek (2011 Július 7)

*20*

fakhornyást s tobározik Bonárdus innepén.


----------



## fecskefeszek (2011 Július 7)

*20*

De a franc király ki tudjuk főgyimót,


----------



## fecskefeszek (2011 Július 7)

*20*

s hétért kitesz, még morcolánkodik.


----------



## fecskefeszek (2011 Július 7)

*20*

Richárdot fölcihelve ellened, enhornyodat,


----------



## fecskefeszek (2011 Július 7)

*20*

míg téged elsümérel, pihál,


----------



## fecskefeszek (2011 Július 7)

*20*

de csak kurtán, fonátosan,


----------



## fecskefeszek (2011 Július 7)

*20*

mert hosszú nótát a cölöpmadár


----------



## fecskefeszek (2011 Július 7)

„hajósok tartják” ritka nap pityog.


----------



## fecskefeszek (2011 Július 7)

*20*

Richard?!?! Mint csoklyos latyma lépen gubzik sarabót


----------



## fecskefeszek (2011 Július 7)

*20*

ám most zirhál s félrehajtva düvettyűjét, akni fog!


----------



## fecskefeszek (2011 Július 7)

*20*

Aknii!!! Moncsol, lépcsel csiviretve, recske máját levedli,


----------



## fecskefeszek (2011 Július 7)

*20*

míg a gunyák zápnak hitre mint az irigy krachedli.


----------



## fecskefeszek (2011 Július 7)

*20*

S akár a vad gindabőcse,


----------



## fecskefeszek (2011 Július 7)

*20*

mustot ronyhol és kutat,


----------



## fecskefeszek (2011 Július 7)

*20*

Richárd, az álmok hőse,


----------



## fecskefeszek (2011 Július 7)

*20*

puszlija a pubikat!!!!!


----------



## Lina_01 (2011 Július 7)

Jó ez a lehetőség


----------



## Lina_01 (2011 Július 7)

Van valahol számláló, hogy mennyit kell még küldeni?


----------



## Lina_01 (2011 Július 7)

A pilóta felszáll, átkapcsol robotra, nyújtózik egy nagyot, de a
> mikrofont bekapcsolva felejti és így szól;
> - Most iszok egy kávét, utána jól megdugom a kis szőke stewardesst.
> Hátul a stewardess elvörösödve rohan előre, hogy kikapcsoltassa a
> mikrofont.
> Egy néni utána szól:
> - Nem kell úgy sietni, előbb kávézik


----------



## Lina_01 (2011 Július 7)

> A feleség hazajön a gépjárművezetői vizsgáról. A férje kérdezi:
> - Na, mi van? Meghúztak?
> - Mire az asszony csillogó szemmel felel:
> - Hárman is, de átmentem!


----------



## Lina_01 (2011 Július 7)

> Ádám: Istenem, miért teremtetted Évát ilyen szépre?
> - Azért, hogy tudjad szeretni.
> - Jó, de miért ilyen buta?
> - Hogy ő is tudjon szeretni téged...


----------



## Lina_01 (2011 Július 7)

> A veréb esete...
>
> Száguldozik egy motoros az országúton, egyszer csak nekicsapódik a
> bukósisakjának egy veréb. A veréb elájul, a motoros meg megsajnálja,
> hazaviszi. Otthon beteszi egy kalitkába, ad neki egy kis kenyeret, vizet,
> és
> elmegy dolgozni. Kis idő múltán a veréb magához tér, és
> körbepillant:
> rács,
> kenyér, víz...
> - B*meg! Megöltem a motorost!!!


----------



## Lina_01 (2011 Július 7)

Háhá, rossz a fórum órája! Most nem is 5:28 van, hanem dél elmúlt!


----------



## Lina_01 (2011 Július 7)

halad ez!


----------



## Lina_01 (2011 Július 7)

már ez a 9.


----------



## Lina_01 (2011 Július 7)

Heves megye


----------



## Lina_01 (2011 Július 7)

Békés megye


----------



## Lina_01 (2011 Július 7)

Tolna, de már nem megye


----------



## Lina_01 (2011 Július 7)

Hűha, ez a 13.


----------



## Lina_01 (2011 Július 7)

Amúgy ez miért jó?


----------



## Lina_01 (2011 Július 7)

Egy tagról most mondták, hogy nem bír magával.


----------



## Lina_01 (2011 Július 7)

Még szerencse, hogy jóba vagyok magammal különben unnám ezt a csevegést!


----------



## Lina_01 (2011 Július 7)

Amúgy már csak egyet kell aludni, és jön a hétévge


----------



## Lina_01 (2011 Július 7)

Bocs, elírtam. Hétvége jön.
De biztos jön még egy csomó minden más is


----------



## Lina_01 (2011 Július 7)

Azt mondják, egy híján húsz. Így kell írni amúgy?


----------



## Lina_01 (2011 Július 7)

Éééés: nem csak a 20 dumásoké a világ... lál lá lá


----------



## Lina_01 (2011 Július 7)

De mint tudjuk, jó magyar szokás szerint van egy ráadásunk is. Íme.


----------



## babe1984 (2011 Július 7)

Sziasztok! Szép napot Mindenkinek!


----------



## babe1984 (2011 Július 7)

Jó étvágyat azoknak, akik most ebédelnek!


----------



## babe1984 (2011 Július 7)

Már nekem sem hiányzik olyan sok a 20-hoz.


----------



## babe1984 (2011 Július 7)

7 és megvan


----------



## babe1984 (2011 Július 7)

Már csak 6


----------



## gemhand (2011 Július 7)

Üdvözlök mindenkit Budapestről!


----------



## gemhand (2011 Július 7)

A Mennyei Próféciáról szívesen beszélgetek! Mi szoktunk tartani tanfolyamot és csoport találkozókat is a felismerésekkel kapcsolatban.


----------



## zetek (2011 Július 7)

akkor elkezdeném énis


----------



## zetek (2011 Július 7)

zetek írta:


> akkor elkezdeném énis


jelen


----------



## gemhand (2011 Július 7)

Ha valakinek felkelti az érdeklődését az keressen meg. A tanfolyamnak nincs konkrét ára... mindenki azt hoz amit szeretne adni... 1 kikötés van, csak pozitív dolog lehet


----------



## gemhand (2011 Július 7)

Most hétvégén az 5. felismerést tartjuk meg.


----------



## SeleneSB (2011 Július 7)

szuper ez az oldal


----------



## summerwind (2011 Július 7)

Sziasztok!


----------



## summerwind (2011 Július 7)

Még nem tudom, hogyan működik ez az oldal..


----------



## summerwind (2011 Július 7)

De úgy tűnik, hogy rengeteg minden van rajta!


----------



## summerwind (2011 Július 7)

Egy csomó opció van itt


----------



## summerwind (2011 Július 7)

Lesz mit olvasni!


----------



## SeleneSB (2011 Július 7)

helló mindenkinek!


----------



## summerwind (2011 Július 7)

Úgy láttam sokan látogatják az oldalt!


----------



## SeleneSB (2011 Július 7)

megtaláltam a kedvenc könyvemet végre


----------



## summerwind (2011 Július 7)

Már szóltam is egy kollégámnak, hogy nézze meg ő is ezt az oldalt!


----------



## summerwind (2011 Július 7)

Hogyhogy eddig nem találtam ezt az oldalt?


----------



## summerwind (2011 Július 7)

Remélem, hamar megtanulom, hogy hogyan igazodjak itt el, egy csomó érdekes dolog van..


----------



## summerwind (2011 Július 7)

20szor kell hozzászólni? Ehja!


----------



## summerwind (2011 Július 7)

Üdvözlet mindenkinek!


----------



## summerwind (2011 Július 7)

Szép napot!


----------



## summerwind (2011 Július 7)

Klassz, király az oldal!


----------



## summerwind (2011 Július 7)

Jó munkát, jó pihenést, szép napot!


----------



## summerwind (2011 Július 7)

Mióta van meg ez az oldal? Nagyon jó!


----------



## summerwind (2011 Július 7)

Jelen!


----------



## summerwind (2011 Július 7)

Egy új felhasználó üdvözletét küldi!


----------



## summerwind (2011 Július 7)

Tetszik, hogy áttekinthető az oldal..


----------



## summerwind (2011 Július 7)

Nem semmi oldal!


----------



## summerwind (2011 Július 7)

ciao ciao, sziasztok, üdv mindenkinek!


----------



## gemhand (2011 Július 7)

Itt most 31 fok van a BP, Déli pályaudvarnál


----------



## gemhand (2011 Július 7)

Szeretnék letölteni egy könyvet...


----------



## gemhand (2011 Július 7)

20 kommentem megvan, de mégsem engedi...


----------



## gemhand (2011 Július 7)

mi lehet a gubanc vajon?


----------



## gemhand (2011 Július 7)

mostmeg azt jelzi, hogy csak 16 kommentem van


----------



## gemhand (2011 Július 7)

de érdekes eltünt 12 kommentem


----------



## gemhand (2011 Július 7)

ja, de jó hamarosan elérem megint a 20at


----------



## gemhand (2011 Július 7)

köszönöm a lehetőséget a 20. kommenthez!!!


----------



## gemhand (2011 Július 7)

Thaaaanx


----------



## gemhand (2011 Július 7)

még mindig nem tudom leszedni ezt a file-t:  
JacqMar_LelkbetegLex_docx.rar‎ (507.4 KB)
Segítsen valaki!!!!!!!!!!!! plííííííííííííííz


----------



## gemhand (2011 Július 7)

mit kell tennem még, hogy tudjak letölteni?


----------



## jbbad (2011 Július 7)

hello!


----------



## jbbad (2011 Július 7)

szép!


----------



## picike78 (2011 Július 7)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


 helló mindenkinek


----------



## jbbad (2011 Július 7)

hello!


----------



## kilkeny (2011 Július 7)

ismét itt Köztetek!


----------



## gyombercica (2011 Július 7)

*sziasztok*

keresztszemes mintákat keresgélve jutottam ide, látom többeket érdekel a dolog, majd, ha lehetőségem lesz rá szívesen hozzáférhetővé teszem kedvenceimet az érdeklődőknek.


----------



## kilkeny (2011 Július 7)

és mindjárt meglesz a 20 hsz-em


----------



## kilkeny (2011 Július 7)

hogy is van ez még párat kell hogy írjak? 14?-et?


----------



## kilkeny (2011 Július 7)

ja nem.... már 16 üzenetem van, úgyhogy már nincs sok hátra


----------



## kilkeny (2011 Július 7)

elnézést tévedtem 18 ezzel együtt....


----------



## kilkeny (2011 Július 7)

az már majdnem húsz


----------



## kilkeny (2011 Július 7)

és itt a huszadik! Köszönöm a lehetőséget


----------



## melori (2011 Július 7)

Sziasztok!


----------



## busz (2011 Július 7)

Nem tudom hogy állok!


----------



## busz (2011 Július 7)

Már tag vagyok?


----------



## busz (2011 Július 7)

Lehet, hogy még 9?


----------



## busz (2011 Július 7)

Mos tmennyi?


----------



## busz (2011 Július 7)

Még 7,


----------



## busz (2011 Július 7)

6?


----------



## busz (2011 Július 7)

5 és,


----------



## busz (2011 Július 7)

4, talán?


----------



## busz (2011 Július 7)

Már megint 7,


----------



## busz (2011 Július 7)

Görcsöt kapott a számláló? Egyfolytában 18-at mutat!


----------



## busz (2011 Július 7)

Á! Mos tmár talán megvan?


----------



## busz (2011 Július 7)

Mi a további teendőm? Kérlek válaszoljon valaki!


----------



## tmatya (2011 Július 7)

hozzászólás 1


----------



## tmatya (2011 Július 7)

és egy újabb hozzászólás​


----------



## tmatya (2011 Július 7)

ez HARMADIK


----------



## tmatya (2011 Július 7)

még 1


----------



## tmatya (2011 Július 7)

és a következő


----------



## tmatya (2011 Július 7)

9


----------



## tmatya (2011 Július 7)

és a 10.


----------



## tmatya (2011 Július 7)

itt a 11.


----------



## tmatya (2011 Július 7)

és már 12


----------



## tmatya (2011 Július 7)

húúú 13


----------



## tmatya (2011 Július 7)

ez már a 14.


----------



## tmatya (2011 Július 7)

és 15.


----------



## tmatya (2011 Július 7)

16.


----------



## tmatya (2011 Július 7)

17.


----------



## tmatya (2011 Július 7)

már a 18.


----------



## tmatya (2011 Július 7)

19.


----------



## tmatya (2011 Július 7)

20!!!


----------



## tmatya (2011 Július 7)

21??


----------



## tmatya (2011 Július 7)

22


----------



## tmatya (2011 Július 7)

hello


----------



## Koerte (2011 Július 7)

h


----------



## Koerte (2011 Július 7)

1


----------



## Koerte (2011 Július 7)

2


----------



## Koerte (2011 Július 7)

3


----------



## Koerte (2011 Július 7)

4


----------



## Koerte (2011 Július 7)

5


----------



## Koerte (2011 Július 7)

6


----------



## Koerte (2011 Július 7)

7


----------



## Koerte (2011 Július 7)

8


----------



## Koerte (2011 Július 7)

9


----------



## Koerte (2011 Július 7)

10


----------



## Koerte (2011 Július 7)

11


----------



## Koerte (2011 Július 7)

12


----------



## Koerte (2011 Július 7)

13


----------



## Koerte (2011 Július 7)

20


----------



## mnbvcxyí (2011 Július 7)

1


----------



## mnbvcxyí (2011 Július 7)

2


----------



## mnbvcxyí (2011 Július 7)

3


----------



## mnbvcxyí (2011 Július 7)

4


----------



## mnbvcxyí (2011 Július 7)

5


----------



## mnbvcxyí (2011 Július 7)

6


----------



## mnbvcxyí (2011 Július 7)

7


----------



## mnbvcxyí (2011 Július 7)

8


----------



## mnbvcxyí (2011 Július 7)

9


----------



## mnbvcxyí (2011 Július 7)

10


----------



## mnbvcxyí (2011 Július 7)

11


----------



## mnbvcxyí (2011 Július 7)

12


----------



## mnbvcxyí (2011 Július 7)

13


----------



## mnbvcxyí (2011 Július 7)

14


----------



## mnbvcxyí (2011 Július 7)

15


----------



## mnbvcxyí (2011 Július 7)

16


----------



## ShiroNeko (2011 Július 7)

Csütörtök van...ilyenkor még annyi nézhető műsor sincsen a színes dobozban, mint a hét többi napját. Igazából itt a nyár, meleg van, a ruha leolvad az emberekről, a barátaim egyik része otthon fetreng, a másik a strandon, kockulás megy, vagy éppen valamerre kóborolnak a városba. A szerencsésebbek munkával pénzt keresnek, a szerencsétlenebbek nem. Igazából írhatnék én is csak számokat, de azzal elvenném annak a 20 üzenetem értékét, amit írni fogok. Bár vannak világra törő terveim a jövőre, meg a kommentek számára nézve, de ismerve magam, sajnálatos módon ez nem fog egykönnyen megvalósulni.
Bejegyzés 1 vége


----------



## mnbvcxyí (2011 Július 7)

17


----------



## mnbvcxyí (2011 Július 7)

18


----------



## mnbvcxyí (2011 Július 7)

19


----------



## mnbvcxyí (2011 Július 7)

20


----------



## ShiroNeko (2011 Július 7)

Mit gondoltok a mostani filmekről? szerintem a fele nézhetetlen hulladék, vagy csak egyszerűen az időt lopja csak az életedből, a másik része nézhető, de nagyon minimális azoknak a száma, akik tudnak meghatározót, legalább is a 2011-es évre maradandót létrehozni


----------



## busz (2011 Július 7)

*busz*



Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg



*Nem tudom hol látható, hogy hány hozzászólásom van már? Lehet, hogy megvan? Kérlek légy türelmes velem! Balázs*


----------



## mintimama (2011 Július 7)

Nagyon köszönöm!


----------



## mitaca701 (2011 Július 7)

hbk


----------



## mitaca701 (2011 Július 7)

nem enged


----------



## mitaca701 (2011 Július 7)

Valami még kell


----------



## mitaca701 (2011 Július 7)

Shazbat


----------



## fecsko (2011 Július 7)

"_Only I can live... forever._"
—Lord Voldemort


----------



## fecsko (2011 Július 7)

2


----------



## fecsko (2011 Július 7)

3


----------



## fecsko (2011 Július 7)

4


----------



## fecsko (2011 Július 7)

5


----------



## fecsko (2011 Július 7)

6


----------



## fecsko (2011 Július 7)

7


----------



## fecsko (2011 Július 7)

8


----------



## fecsko (2011 Július 7)

9


----------



## fecsko (2011 Július 7)

10


----------



## grilonier (2011 Július 7)

trz


----------



## kamii (2011 Július 8)

hello, megjöttem.


----------



## Agika99 (2011 Július 8)

Szuper


----------



## nebulocska (2011 Július 8)

Üdv mindenkinek.


----------



## nebulocska (2011 Július 8)

Hello.


----------



## nebulocska (2011 Július 8)

Der willkomm.


----------



## nebulocska (2011 Július 8)

Saluer


----------



## nebulocska (2011 Július 8)

Salute


----------



## nebulocska (2011 Július 8)

welkom heten


----------



## nebulocska (2011 Július 8)

pozdrowineine


----------



## nebulocska (2011 Július 8)

aloha


----------



## nebulocska (2011 Július 8)

pff. kifogytam az üdvözlésekböl.


----------



## nebulocska (2011 Július 8)

sziasztok


----------



## nebulocska (2011 Július 8)

tiszteletem.


----------



## nebulocska (2011 Július 8)

szép jó reggelt.


----------



## nebulocska (2011 Július 8)

Helló mindenkinek


----------



## nebulocska (2011 Július 8)

verőfényes jó reggelt


----------



## nebulocska (2011 Július 8)

bort, búzát, békességet.


----------



## nebulocska (2011 Július 8)

üdv újra.


----------



## nebulocska (2011 Július 8)

szép napot mindenkinek


----------



## nebulocska (2011 Július 8)

halihó


----------



## nebulocska (2011 Július 8)

hy


----------



## jbbad (2011 Július 8)

hi


----------



## jbbad (2011 Július 8)

pacal leves!


----------



## dimeny sanyi (2011 Július 8)

jo volna egy par midi t letolteni..kiss


----------



## dimeny sanyi (2011 Július 8)

ebben a hosegben


----------



## dimeny sanyi (2011 Július 8)

udv


----------



## dimeny sanyi (2011 Július 8)

szep napot


----------



## dimeny sanyi (2011 Július 8)

mindenkinek


----------



## dimeny sanyi (2011 Július 8)

horgaszni kellene


----------



## dimeny sanyi (2011 Július 8)

talan


----------



## dimeny sanyi (2011 Július 8)

varnak a halak


----------



## dimeny sanyi (2011 Július 8)

is


----------



## dimeny sanyi (2011 Július 8)

de elobb egy kis zeneles


----------



## dimeny sanyi (2011 Július 8)

a diofa alatt


----------



## dimeny sanyi (2011 Július 8)

a szomszedoknak


----------



## dimeny sanyi (2011 Július 8)

hosegben is mullat a magyar


----------



## dimeny sanyi (2011 Július 8)

na


----------



## goluban (2011 Július 8)

*köszönés*

kívánom, hogy mindenkinek teljesüljön az a kívánsága, ami épp a szíve közepében van


----------



## dimeny sanyi (2011 Július 8)

errol meg irok egy notat


----------



## dimeny sanyi (2011 Július 8)

koszonom


----------



## dimeny sanyi (2011 Július 8)

hoppa


----------



## dimeny sanyi (2011 Július 8)

valaki unalmaban vette fel a telefont


----------



## dimeny sanyi (2011 Július 8)

es a vonal vegen egy ismeretlen valaszolt


----------



## dimeny sanyi (2011 Július 8)

kicsit morcosan kerdi


----------



## dimeny sanyi (2011 Július 8)

mondjam ki vagyok_


----------



## szivirózsa (2011 Július 8)

sziasztok! Új tag leszek,ha meg lesz a 20 hsz-om. Remegve várom. Üdv.


----------



## szivirózsa (2011 Július 8)

Köszönöm a lehetőséget,hogy e rendkivül hasznos fórum tagja lehetek egyszer).


----------



## szivirózsa (2011 Július 8)

14


----------



## szivirózsa (2011 Július 8)

Nekem is hátra van még 18 hsz-om. Nem hiszem,hogy valaha meglesz.


----------



## szivirózsa (2011 Július 8)

Ma nagyon meleg van.Este biztos lesz ,csitt-csatt.


----------



## szivirózsa (2011 Július 8)

Nekem sajnos még 15!!!!!!!


----------



## szivirózsa (2011 Július 8)

Gratulálok akinek már sikerült!


----------



## szivirózsa (2011 Július 8)

Az egész Országban ennyire meleg van?


----------



## szivirózsa (2011 Július 8)

hat


----------



## szivirózsa (2011 Július 8)

Egy kis szalonna ,hafyma és már meg is van a hangulat.


----------



## szivirózsa (2011 Július 8)

Már a fele megvan! Még egy kis kitartás....


----------



## szivirózsa (2011 Július 8)

Iszok egy kévét,és folytatom tovább...


----------



## szivirózsa (2011 Július 8)

Úgy varrnék már egy kis x-szemes képet,alig várom ,hogy megpillantsam a mintákat


----------



## szivirózsa (2011 Július 8)

A kislányom türelmetlen,hogy mit irkálok folyron.


----------



## szivirózsa (2011 Július 8)

Jó strandolást!


----------



## szivirózsa (2011 Július 8)

Ez a 16.


----------



## szivirózsa (2011 Július 8)

Ki kellene teregetnem,de most senki nem ráncigálhat el innen.


----------



## szivirózsa (2011 Július 8)

Már nem is tudom hanyadiknál tartok!


----------



## szivirózsa (2011 Július 8)

Igen,igen,igen ez már a vége! Köszönöm


----------



## szivirózsa (2011 Július 8)

És ezt is megértem: 20


----------



## szivirózsa (2011 Július 8)

Ne csináljátok ezt velem!


----------



## szivirózsa (2011 Július 8)

Azonnal rosszul leszek


----------



## szivirózsa (2011 Július 8)

Miért van néhol 22,és másutt csak18


----------



## szivirózsa (2011 Július 8)

Most meg mi van?


----------



## szivirózsa (2011 Július 8)

mennyit küldjek még?


----------



## maroskah (2011 Július 8)

sziasztok új vagyok itt .


----------



## maroskah (2011 Július 8)

nem értem minek ilyen sok hsz hogy bármit csinálhassak. :S


----------



## maroskah (2011 Július 8)

de azért összegyűjtök amennyi kell.


----------



## maroskah (2011 Július 8)

bár elég unalmas ennyit írni.


----------



## maroskah (2011 Július 8)

csak hogy tudjam csinálni amit szeretnék.


----------



## maroskah (2011 Július 8)

de ha muszály akkor nincs kifogás gyűjteni kell a hsz-eket.


----------



## maroskah (2011 Július 8)

asd


----------



## maroskah (2011 Július 8)

fadasdafafas


----------



## maroskah (2011 Július 8)

nem


----------



## maroskah (2011 Július 8)

valami


----------



## maroskah (2011 Július 8)

jó


----------



## maroskah (2011 Július 8)

ötlet


----------



## maroskah (2011 Július 8)

hogy


----------



## maroskah (2011 Július 8)

így


----------



## maroskah (2011 Július 8)

kell


----------



## maroskah (2011 Július 8)

csinálni


----------



## maroskah (2011 Július 8)

de


----------



## maroskah (2011 Július 8)

mind


----------



## maroskah (2011 Július 8)

mind1


----------



## maroskah (2011 Július 8)

mostmár.


----------



## gorzol (2011 Július 8)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg



o.k.


----------



## gorzol (2011 Július 8)

gorzol írta:


> o.k.



o.k.1


----------



## gorzol (2011 Július 8)

gorzol írta:


> o.k.1



o.k.2


----------



## gorzol (2011 Július 8)

gorzol írta:


> o.k.2



o.k.3


----------



## gorzol (2011 Július 8)

gorzol írta:


> o.k.3



o.k.4


----------



## gorzol (2011 Július 8)

gorzol írta:


> o.k.4



o.k.5


----------



## gorzol (2011 Július 8)

gorzol írta:


> o.k.5



o.k.6


----------



## gorzol (2011 Július 8)

gorzol írta:


> o.k.6



o.k.7


----------



## gorzol (2011 Július 8)

gorzol írta:


> o.k.7



o.k.8


----------



## gorzol (2011 Július 8)

gorzol írta:


> o.k.8



o.k.9


----------



## gorzol (2011 Július 8)

gorzol írta:


> o.k.9



o.k.10


----------



## gorzol (2011 Július 8)

gorzol írta:


> o.k.10



o.k.11


----------



## gorzol (2011 Július 8)

gorzol írta:


> o.k.11



o.k.12


----------



## gorzol (2011 Július 8)

gorzol írta:


> o.k.12



o.k.:11:


----------



## gorzol (2011 Július 8)

gorzol írta:


> o.k.:11:



o.k.14


----------



## gorzol (2011 Július 8)

gorzol írta:


> o.k.14



o.k.\\m/


----------



## gorzol (2011 Július 8)

gorzol írta:


> o.k.\\m/



o.k.kiss


----------



## gorzol (2011 Július 8)

gorzol írta:


> o.k.kiss



o.k.


----------



## gorzol (2011 Július 8)

gorzol írta:


> o.k.



o.k.:razz:


----------



## hilaly (2011 Július 8)

thanks


----------



## hilaly (2011 Július 8)

thanks


----------



## hilaly (2011 Július 8)

thanks


----------



## hilaly (2011 Július 8)

thanks


----------



## hilaly (2011 Július 8)

thanks


----------



## Fruzsika88 (2011 Július 8)

:d


----------



## Fruzsika88 (2011 Július 8)

gyönyörű dolgokat írtok ide köszönöm


----------



## Hibari21 (2011 Július 8)

Hali. Új vagyok itt, és kellenek a hozzászólások.


----------



## Fruzsika88 (2011 Július 8)

jó az nagyon


----------



## Fruzsika88 (2011 Július 8)

nagyon hasznos ez az oldal


----------



## Fruzsika88 (2011 Július 8)

sziasztok


----------



## Fruzsika88 (2011 Július 8)

jó lenne ha jó lenne


----------



## Fruzsika88 (2011 Július 8)

xoxox


----------



## Fruzsika88 (2011 Július 8)

xoxoxo


----------



## Fruzsika88 (2011 Július 8)

Fruzsika88 írta:


> xoxoxo


df


----------



## Fruzsika88 (2011 Július 8)

Fruzsika88 írta:


> df


asdfsdfasd


----------



## Fruzsika88 (2011 Július 8)

Fruzsika88 írta:


> asdfsdfasd


cvhsufghawéhgljnvjlysdgoa:!:


----------



## Fruzsika88 (2011 Július 8)

Fruzsika88 írta:


> cvhsufghawéhgljnvjlysdgoa:!:



kko


----------



## Fruzsika88 (2011 Július 8)

asdfjklé


----------



## Fruzsika88 (2011 Július 8)

n


----------



## Fruzsika88 (2011 Július 8)

pppp


----------



## Fruzsika88 (2011 Július 8)

aka


----------



## Fruzsika88 (2011 Július 8)

dd


----------



## smasszer05 (2011 Július 8)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


 
Sziasztok


----------



## smasszer05 (2011 Július 8)

Szeretnék beekrülni és beekrülni !


----------



## smasszer05 (2011 Július 8)

Mikor lehetséges?


----------



## smasszer05 (2011 Július 8)

Még elküldök 5 üzit akkor igan?


----------



## smasszer05 (2011 Július 8)

Na mivan?:d


----------



## smasszer05 (2011 Július 8)

Majd ha megtanulok helyesen írni,akkor talán jobban megy ?


----------



## smasszer05 (2011 Július 8)

7-üzenet


----------



## smasszer05 (2011 Július 8)

8 üzenet


----------



## zsocialf (2011 Július 8)

1


----------



## smasszer05 (2011 Július 8)

9üzenet


----------



## zsocialf (2011 Július 8)

2


----------



## zsocialf (2011 Július 8)

3


----------



## smasszer05 (2011 Július 8)

10üzenet


----------



## zsocialf (2011 Július 8)

4


----------



## zsocialf (2011 Július 8)

5


----------



## smasszer05 (2011 Július 8)

11 üzenet


----------



## smasszer05 (2011 Július 8)

12 üzenet


----------



## zsocialf (2011 Július 8)

6


----------



## smasszer05 (2011 Július 8)

13 üzenet


----------



## zsocialf (2011 Július 8)

7


----------



## smasszer05 (2011 Július 8)

14 üzenet


----------



## zsocialf (2011 Július 8)

8


----------



## smasszer05 (2011 Július 8)

15 üzenet


----------



## zsocialf (2011 Július 8)

9


----------



## smasszer05 (2011 Július 8)

16 üzenet


----------



## zsocialf (2011 Július 8)

10


----------



## smasszer05 (2011 Július 8)

17 üzenet


----------



## smasszer05 (2011 Július 8)

18 üzenet


----------



## zsocialf (2011 Július 8)

11


----------



## zsocialf (2011 Július 8)

12


----------



## smasszer05 (2011 Július 8)

19 üzenet


----------



## smasszer05 (2011 Július 8)

20üzenet


----------



## zsocialf (2011 Július 8)

13


----------



## zsocialf (2011 Július 8)

14


----------



## zsocialf (2011 Július 8)

15


----------



## zsocialf (2011 Július 8)

16


----------



## zsocialf (2011 Július 8)

17


----------



## zsocialf (2011 Július 8)

18


----------



## zsocialf (2011 Július 8)

19


----------



## zsocialf (2011 Július 8)

20


----------



## zsocialf (2011 Július 8)

21


----------



## fischke (2011 Július 8)

*1*

Sziasztok!


----------



## fischke (2011 Július 8)

2


----------



## fischke (2011 Július 8)

3


----------



## fischke (2011 Július 8)

4


----------



## fischke (2011 Július 8)

5


----------



## fischke (2011 Július 8)

6


----------



## fischke (2011 Július 8)

7


----------



## fischke (2011 Július 8)

8


----------



## fischke (2011 Július 8)

9


----------



## fischke (2011 Július 8)

10


----------



## fischke (2011 Július 8)

11


----------



## fischke (2011 Július 8)

12


----------



## fischke (2011 Július 8)

13


----------



## fischke (2011 Július 8)

14


----------



## fischke (2011 Július 8)

15


----------



## fischke (2011 Július 8)

16


----------



## fischke (2011 Július 8)

már csak 3


----------



## fischke (2011 Július 8)

már csak 2


----------



## fischke (2011 Július 8)

már csak 1


----------



## fischke (2011 Július 8)

kész


----------



## Zéti73 (2011 Július 8)

Sziasztok


----------



## Zéti73 (2011 Július 8)

Jelen


----------



## Zéti73 (2011 Július 8)

Még 11 hozzászólás hiányzik


----------



## Zéti73 (2011 Július 8)

Csak 10


----------



## Zéti73 (2011 Július 8)

csak 9 hozzászólás


----------



## Zéti73 (2011 Július 8)

Csak 8


----------



## Zéti73 (2011 Július 8)

még 7


----------



## Zéti73 (2011 Július 8)

6


----------



## Zéti73 (2011 Július 8)

5


----------



## Zéti73 (2011 Július 8)

4


----------



## Zéti73 (2011 Július 8)

még 3


----------



## Zéti73 (2011 Július 8)

még 2


----------



## Zéti73 (2011 Július 8)

még 1


----------



## Zéti73 (2011 Július 8)

kész


----------



## oocsike (2011 Július 8)

Igazad van. A könyvet olvasva saját képzeletünk képét látjuk, amíg a filmekben más képzelete szerinti képet látunk.


----------



## Besztom (2011 Július 8)

**

Üdv mindenkinek!


----------



## Besztom (2011 Július 8)

Nekem is szükségem lenne erre a 20 üzenetre!


----------



## Besztom (2011 Július 8)

Egyébként tök teccik az oldal


----------



## Besztom (2011 Július 8)

Tényleg van amit csak innen lehet letölteni, úgyhogy én sem leszek álszent :33:


----------



## Besztom (2011 Július 8)

Nem akarok hülyeségeket írni, de hogy mivel töltsek ki ennyit...


----------



## Besztom (2011 Július 8)

Szívesen elmennék Kanadába, szeretem ezt az országot.


----------



## Besztom (2011 Július 8)

Akár laknék is ott. Tetsziik az időjárás és az éghajlat


----------



## Besztom (2011 Július 8)

Na ilyen smile-t se láttam még: :55:


----------



## Besztom (2011 Július 8)

De ahogy nézem, sok itt a nem kanadai magyar is.


----------



## Besztom (2011 Július 8)

Na jubilálok: itt a 10-ik!! :0:


----------



## Besztom (2011 Július 8)

Szóval már csak ugyanennyit kell írnom!


----------



## Besztom (2011 Július 8)

Vicces ahogy így elbeszélgetek magamban...:99:


----------



## Besztom (2011 Július 8)

Na még 8-at


----------



## Besztom (2011 Július 8)

Remélem, azért majd értelmesen is hozzá fogok tudni fűzni valamit egy témához...


----------



## Besztom (2011 Július 8)

Újabb mérföldkő!!! \\m/


----------



## Besztom (2011 Július 8)

Jó, hogy van ez a téma. Jó ötlet volt


----------



## Besztom (2011 Július 8)

De már tényleg nem tudok mit írni


----------



## Besztom (2011 Július 8)

Szerencsére már nem kell sokat. Mi lenne ha 100 lenne a limit. Na jó nem adok ötleteket...


----------



## Besztom (2011 Július 8)

És a cél előtt!!!! :222:


----------



## Besztom (2011 Július 8)

ÉS MEGÉRKEZTEEEEEEM!!!!! Köszi a lehetőséget! Üdv mindenkinek! :23:


----------



## Besztom (2011 Július 8)

csak nem kell egy ráadás is???:12:


----------



## czkati (2011 Július 8)

Sziasztok


----------



## evelin24 (2011 Július 8)

szia! Dorogról!


----------



## czkati (2011 Július 8)

én most kezdem a visszaszámlálást


----------



## czkati (2011 Július 8)

én most Istvánházáról köszöngetek


----------



## czkati (2011 Július 8)

szeretnék még me éjjel hozzáférni a letöltésekhez


----------



## czkati (2011 Július 8)

:twisted: egész éjjel tanulni fogok, ha van mit


----------



## czkati (2011 Július 8)

mit lehet ilyenkor írni?


----------



## czkati (2011 Július 8)

még a nettel is baj van


----------



## czkati (2011 Július 8)

az az érézsem, hogy monologizálok


----------



## czkati (2011 Július 8)

és valóban


----------



## czkati (2011 Július 8)

:d


----------



## czkati (2011 Július 8)

de én is összegyűjtöm a 20 hozzászólást


----------



## czkati (2011 Július 8)

ennyi kitartás csak van bennem


----------



## czkati (2011 Július 8)

[a gyüjtögetésben a férjem jobb


----------



## czkati (2011 Július 8)

ez már a 16.


----------



## czkati (2011 Július 8)

17.


----------



## czkati (2011 Július 8)

18


----------



## czkati (2011 Július 8)

19.


----------



## czkati (2011 Július 8)

és ha minden igaz, akkor célba értem


----------



## foriangabor (2011 Július 8)

Köszi


----------



## foriangabor (2011 Július 8)

1


----------



## foriangabor (2011 Július 8)

2


----------



## foriangabor (2011 Július 8)

3


----------



## foriangabor (2011 Július 8)

4


----------



## foriangabor (2011 Július 8)

5


----------



## foriangabor (2011 Július 8)

6


----------



## foriangabor (2011 Július 8)

7


----------



## foriangabor (2011 Július 8)

8


----------



## foriangabor (2011 Július 8)

9


----------



## foriangabor (2011 Július 8)

10


----------



## viszka (2011 Július 8)

kiss


Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


----------



## viszka (2011 Július 8)

melitta írta:


> aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg



8


----------



## rekuci24 (2011 Július 8)

milyen rendes vagy!


----------



## rekuci24 (2011 Július 8)

19 :d


----------



## joj (2011 Július 8)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


A becenevem ~joj~ 20 hozzaszolast szeretnek osszeszedni, ezert is apelalok hozzad. Kosz a lehetoseget.


----------



## joj (2011 Július 8)

Kosz , valoban jo fej vagy


----------



## Medi64 (2011 Július 8)

rexleo írta:


> Tehat: ahol jo, ott a hazam....mi a velemenyetek?


En jo vendeg vagyok.!


----------



## Medi64 (2011 Július 8)

ItalyCross írta:


> Hát én ott érzem a legjobban magam ahol a barátnőmmel vagyok


En is


----------



## Medi64 (2011 Július 8)

klari írta:


> Kinek van kép róla? Tegyétek fel.


En is megneznem, hogy hogy nezett ki.


----------



## Medi64 (2011 Július 8)

darabos59 írta:


> 2011.05.23.-án a Tariczky Endre Katolikus Kör és Közösségi Ház nagytermében nyílt meg a Tűbarátság foltvarró csoport, harmadik önálló kiállítása. A megnyitón, Szántó Valéria, a Magyar Foltvarró Céh titkára, a készítőket méltatta , beszélt az együtt végzett munka öröméről, és az eredményről, ami a falakon, paravánokon látható. A végén közösen énekelték el a ,,Foltvarrók énekét" amit a ,,Ha én rózsa volnék", c. mű dallamára írt Hamari Imréné, aki szintén lelkes tiszaújvárosi foltvarró.
> Ízelítő itt:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sg4rrFBRpCc


Hogyan lehet oda eljutni Erdelybol?


----------



## Medi64 (2011 Július 8)

Elodie írta:


> Nos latom eddig mar voltak latogatok ezen az oldalon (18 latogato), de senki nem irt még eddig.
> 
> Talan ha most felteszek egy par képet (sajat munkat) akkor jobban lathatjatok, hogy milyen szép ékszereket lehet csinalni gyöngyökbol is.


Nem tudom letolteni.


----------



## Medi64 (2011 Július 8)

koka1220 írta:


> Hello lányok! Na,itt vannak a listáim,lehet kérni,mit pakoljak fel belőle.


Hogy lehet teged elerni?


----------



## Medi64 (2011 Július 8)

gmeritance írta:


> Keresném a Seasonal Snowmen sorozatból a Winter (tél) ( Cross stitch and needlework magazin 2010 novemberi szám) és a door hanger sorozatból pedig az Autumn (ősz) és Winter (tél) mintákat. Utóbbiak a 2008 szeptemberi és novemberi számban jelentek meg.
> 
> Előre is köszönöm.


Nah, ez nagyon vagany


----------



## Medi64 (2011 Július 8)

Szilvi33 írta:


> 2004 Cross Stitcher's Surprise Series


Ez is tok jo!!!


----------



## Medi64 (2011 Július 8)

Betti1979 írta:


> A templomot az 1. keresztszemes topikkba már feltetteem. Itt megtalálod#3344.


En nem erem el!


----------



## Medi64 (2011 Július 8)

Kirjava írta:


> 12 hónap


Kar, hogy nem lehet letolteni meg oket... vacak hozzaszolasok.


----------



## Medi64 (2011 Július 8)

Katalin/Anyoka írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Ide írhatnánk mindazokat a mondandóinkat amik általás témákat érintenek, vagy nem hozzászólás valamely topick, tartalmához.
> Vagy kérdések, vagy csak úgy....
> ...


Szerintem is kell egy ilyen forumresz is!


----------



## Medi64 (2011 Július 8)

12


----------



## Medi64 (2011 Július 8)

13


----------



## Medi64 (2011 Július 8)

14


----------



## Medi64 (2011 Július 8)

15


----------



## Medi64 (2011 Július 8)

16


----------



## Medi64 (2011 Július 8)

17


----------



## Medi64 (2011 Július 8)

18


----------



## Medi64 (2011 Július 8)

19 alakul, mint a pupos gyerek


----------



## Medi64 (2011 Július 8)

20 a pres alatt 
Megvan a 20!!!


----------



## Medi64 (2011 Július 8)

*Meg mindig nem tudok tolteni. (*

Pedig mar megvan a 20 hozzaszolasom


----------



## mikosi2 (2011 Július 9)

*Üdvözlet*

jelen


----------



## mikosi2 (2011 Július 9)

*20 hozzászólás*

Sziasztok!


----------



## mikosi2 (2011 Július 9)

*Jó reggelt*

Jó reggelt mindenkinek


----------



## mikosi2 (2011 Július 9)

*20 hozzászólás*

Bocsi, hogy csak ilyeneket írok, de még nincs meg a 20 hozzászólásom.


----------



## mikosi2 (2011 Július 9)

*Még 1*

Még egy értelmetlen hozzászólés tőlem.


----------



## NMIKLOVICZ (2011 Július 9)

Sziasztok a kedvencem operettem egyik számát szeretném letölteni és ide irányított a rendszer, hogy 20 hozzászólást kaphatok gyorsan. Én szívesen beszélgetek veletek, de azt is megköszönöm, ha ez gyorsan megtörténik. Üdv Tökölről!


----------



## NMIKLOVICZ (2011 Július 9)

Jahogy igy manualisan kell ezt felnövelni?


----------



## NMIKLOVICZ (2011 Július 9)

azt hittem ide beírok és az elég lesz, de akkor manuálisan kitöltöm a 20-at


----------



## NMIKLOVICZ (2011 Július 9)

De igazából nem értem mi a lényege ennek a 20 hozzászólásnak, mert ha valaki csak letölteni jön, az szét offolja az üzenőfalat....


----------



## NMIKLOVICZ (2011 Július 9)

Magamrol annyit hogy marketinggel es cegek online megjelenesevel foglalkozom


----------



## NMIKLOVICZ (2011 Július 9)

van egy klubunk is


----------



## NMIKLOVICZ (2011 Július 9)

Akkor most ez a 7.


----------



## NMIKLOVICZ (2011 Július 9)

Ez meg a 8. a klubunk egy facebook csoport


----------



## NMIKLOVICZ (2011 Július 9)

de van offline találkozói is.


----------



## NMIKLOVICZ (2011 Július 9)

170 üzletember marketinges van benne. már 10!


----------



## NMIKLOVICZ (2011 Július 9)

EZ a 11


----------



## NMIKLOVICZ (2011 Július 9)

EZ meg a 12, miértelme van ennek?


----------



## NMIKLOVICZ (2011 Július 9)

13


----------



## NMIKLOVICZ (2011 Július 9)

Próbálnék én okosan hozzászólni, de most vagyok itt először.


----------



## NMIKLOVICZ (2011 Július 9)

Tizenötödik.


----------



## NMIKLOVICZ (2011 Július 9)

Ez már nagyon közelit a 20hoz


----------



## NMIKLOVICZ (2011 Július 9)

17


----------



## NMIKLOVICZ (2011 Július 9)

ez meg már a tizennyolc


----------



## NMIKLOVICZ (2011 Július 9)

19


----------



## NMIKLOVICZ (2011 Július 9)

húsz


----------



## Katie2i (2011 Július 9)

A 20 hozzászólás közben azért sok értékes infót is találtam, köszönöm


----------



## Katie2i (2011 Július 9)

Juvi.08 írta:


> Üdv mindenkinek!


Szép gondolat, köszönöm


----------



## Katie2i (2011 Július 9)

Érdekes, hogy ki mivel szól hozzá.
tetszik, ha valaki pl.növényneveket osztott meg
volt néhány, amit egyáltalán nem ismertem


----------



## Katie2i (2011 Július 9)

Remek tartalmak vannak, amiket szívesen megnéznék, esetleg le is töltenék


----------



## Katie2i (2011 Július 9)

És nagyon hasznos fórumokat is találtam, ahol sokak véleményével együtt megoszthatom a sajátjaimat is.
Köszönet érte


----------



## Nesreca (2011 Július 9)

amanita.3 írta:


> Szia!
> Szerintem bármit elkészíthetsz dekorgumiból, amit papírból is!
> Van 2 kedvenc könyvem, amit javasolnék, az elsőt a 101. oldalról (1002. hozzászólás) a másodikat az 1584. hozzászólásban (159. oldal) találod - marchello jóvoltából!
> Ezeken kívül csak ezen a 2 oldalon számtalan más pazar könyv szerepel (többek között egy dekorgumis is!!)
> ...



Ó nagyon szépen köszönöm


----------



## Katie2i (2011 Július 9)

Sziasztok, üdv mindenkinek


----------



## slywoker (2011 Július 9)

Hali!


----------



## bisne (2011 Július 9)

Én is szereték teljes jogú tag lenni.


----------



## slywoker (2011 Július 9)

1


----------



## slywoker (2011 Július 9)

2


----------



## slywoker (2011 Július 9)

3


----------



## kartonkutya (2011 Július 9)

Sziasztok.


----------



## oocsike (2011 Július 9)

sziasztok! Én is így gondolom.


----------



## oocsike (2011 Július 9)

sziasztok németből, remek az oldalatok


----------



## oocsike (2011 Július 9)

még csak 10 van de nekem nem sűrgős


----------



## evuka3 (2011 Július 9)

*szia*

:55:


melitta írta:


> aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


----------



## evuka3 (2011 Július 9)

**

Csatlakozom az előttem szólóhoz 





durcy írta:


> Nagyon segitö kész vagy de ilyen egy jó moderator.kiss


----------



## evuka3 (2011 Július 9)

*..*


Én is szeretném 


oocsike írta:


> még csak 10 van de nekem nem sűrgős


----------



## evuka3 (2011 Július 9)

**


Már nagyon szeretném én is látni a képeket, 
de olyan sok kell még ahhoz. 




Katie2i írta:


> Érdekes, hogy ki mivel szól hozzá.
> tetszik, ha valaki pl.növényneveket osztott meg
> volt néhány, amit egyáltalán nem ismertem


----------



## evuka3 (2011 Július 9)

*szia*



Klassz szám ;-) 





NMIKLOVICZ írta:


> 13


----------



## evuka3 (2011 Július 9)

*szia*

Én is pont ezt szeretném ..szép napot .




Katie2i írta:


> Remek tartalmak vannak, amiket szívesen megnéznék, esetleg le is töltenék


----------



## evuka3 (2011 Július 9)

**

Én már rég nem voltam, lehet azért nem jut semmi okos az eszembe ? 



NMIKLOVICZ írta:


> Próbálnék én okosan hozzászólni, de most vagyok itt először.


----------



## evuka3 (2011 Július 9)

**



NMIKLOVICZ írta:


> ez meg már a tizennyolc



Nekem még csak a fele


----------



## evuka3 (2011 Július 9)

**



Katie2i írta:


> A 20 hozzászólás közben azért sok értékes infót is találtam, köszönöm




Remek, én is ezt tudom mondani .
: 0:
: 111:


----------



## evuka3 (2011 Július 9)

**



NMIKLOVICZ írta:


> azt hittem ide beírok és az elég lesz, de akkor manuálisan kitöltöm a 20-at



szia, én is ezt hittem, de rájöttem nem így van, ezért nézelődök tovább már 12.nél tartok


----------



## evuka3 (2011 Július 9)

**



Katie2i írta:


> És nagyon hasznos fórumokat is találtam, ahol sokak véleményével együtt megoszthatom a sajátjaimat is.
> Köszönet érte



Gratula, már te túl vagy a 20.-on


----------



## evuka3 (2011 Július 9)

**



czkati írta:


> szeretnék még me éjjel hozzáférni a letöltésekhez



Én is látni szeretném amit eddig még nem lehetett.


----------



## evuka3 (2011 Július 9)

**



czkati írta:


> mit lehet ilyenkor írni?



Pont ezt amit írtál :111:


----------



## evuka3 (2011 Július 9)

czkati írta:


> de én is összegyűjtöm a 20 hozzászólást



ÉN IS !! \\m/


----------



## evuka3 (2011 Július 9)

czkati írta:


> ennyi kitartás csak van bennem



Kitartás !!!!!!


----------



## evuka3 (2011 Július 9)

Besztom írta:


> De már tényleg nem tudok mit írni



Gratula, kitartottál, megvan


----------



## evuka3 (2011 Július 9)

Besztom írta:


> Jó, hogy van ez a téma. Jó ötlet volt



Nekem is tetszik, köszönet érte


----------



## evuka3 (2011 Július 9)

Na itt a 20.


----------



## evuka3 (2011 Július 9)

jucus227 írta:


> Igen, és még 48 óra!!!



Megvan megcsináltuk hihihi 
Szép napot mindenkinek .

:88:


----------



## angyalkám (2011 Július 9)

Nagyon régen voltam itt! sziasztok!


----------



## philcsy (2011 Július 9)

Én is szeretnék összeszedni 20 hozzászólást.


----------



## philcsy (2011 Július 9)

Mire jó ez a limit?


----------



## philcsy (2011 Július 9)

Főleg ha vannak ilyen topikok.


----------



## philcsy (2011 Július 9)

Ide akkor lehet rizsázni?


----------



## philcsy (2011 Július 9)

Én egyébként csak néhány midi-t szeretnék letölteni.


----------



## philcsy (2011 Július 9)

Kíváncsi vagyok valaki olvassa-e ezt.


----------



## philcsy (2011 Július 9)

Szerintem nem.


----------



## philcsy (2011 Július 9)

Kicsit skizofrén ez a beszélgetés.


----------



## philcsy (2011 Július 9)

De lassan már megvan a fele.


----------



## philcsy (2011 Július 9)

A legjobb, hogy én vagyok csak fent.


----------



## philcsy (2011 Július 9)

Most nézem, hogy ez egy kanadai magyar közösségi oldal.


----------



## annaaaa (2011 Július 9)

üdvözlök mindenkit.


----------



## philcsy (2011 Július 9)

Mennyien vagytok kint?


----------



## zsuzsiredcat (2011 Július 9)




----------



## annaaaa (2011 Július 9)

abc


----------



## philcsy (2011 Július 9)

annaaa Látom te is új vagy.


----------



## annaaaa (2011 Július 9)




----------



## annaaaa (2011 Július 9)

igen,új vagyok.


----------



## philcsy (2011 Július 9)

Üdv zsuzsiredcat


----------



## annaaaa (2011 Július 9)

mért? te is?


----------



## philcsy (2011 Július 9)

Hogy kerültél erre az oldalra?


----------



## philcsy (2011 Július 9)

Igen. Gyűjtöm a 20 üzenetet, hogy letölthessek holnap után pár midi.


----------



## annaaaa (2011 Július 9)

:d


----------



## annaaaa (2011 Július 9)

kerestem egy könyvet és megtaláltam ezt az oldalt.


----------



## philcsy (2011 Július 9)

Te is le akarsz valamit tölteni?


----------



## annaaaa (2011 Július 9)

énis gyűjtöm.


----------



## philcsy (2011 Július 9)

Értem. Milyen könyvet?


----------



## annaaaa (2011 Július 9)

igen le szeretnék tölteni.


----------



## annaaaa (2011 Július 9)

l.a. candy, meg még amiket találok és érdekesnek látom.


----------



## philcsy (2011 Július 9)

Nekem mindjárt meglesz a 20. Maradjak hogy ne magadban beszélgess?


----------



## annaaaa (2011 Július 9)

és te?


----------



## annaaaa (2011 Július 9)

nekem mindegy .)nekem is már csak 8 kell.nyugodtan menj csak..majd irok vmi hülyeségeket.


----------



## annaaaa (2011 Július 9)

...


----------



## philcsy (2011 Július 9)

Megkértek, hogy töltsek le Zámbó Jimmy midi-ket.


----------



## annaaaa (2011 Július 9)

.


----------



## annaaaa (2011 Július 9)

értem.


----------



## philcsy (2011 Július 9)

Jó olvasást.


----------



## annaaaa (2011 Július 9)

köszönöm


----------



## annaaaa (2011 Július 9)

..........


----------



## annaaaa (2011 Július 9)

*.*.*.*.*


----------



## annaaaa (2011 Július 9)

aabbcc


----------



## annaaaa (2011 Július 9)

12345667899


----------



## annaaaa (2011 Július 9)

18


----------



## annaaaa (2011 Július 9)

helloo.


----------



## annaaaa (2011 Július 9)

))


----------



## Andix (2011 Július 9)

Sziasztok!


----------



## sikmedve (2011 Július 9)

*1*

1


----------



## sikmedve (2011 Július 9)

2


----------



## sikmedve (2011 Július 9)

3


----------



## sikmedve (2011 Július 9)

4


----------



## sikmedve (2011 Július 9)

5


----------



## sikmedve (2011 Július 9)

6


----------



## marchesa (2011 Július 9)

hello


----------



## sikmedve (2011 Július 9)

7


----------



## marchesa (2011 Július 9)

hali


----------



## sikmedve (2011 Július 9)

8


----------



## marchesa (2011 Július 9)




----------



## marchesa (2011 Július 9)

9?


----------



## sikmedve (2011 Július 9)

9


----------



## marchesa (2011 Július 9)

te is a 20 üzenetre hajtasz?


----------



## sikmedve (2011 Július 9)

helo


----------



## sikmedve (2011 Július 9)

én is


----------



## sikmedve (2011 Július 9)

12


----------



## sikmedve (2011 Július 9)

13


----------



## marchesa (2011 Július 9)

hahó...


----------



## marchesa (2011 Július 9)

halihó


----------



## marchesa (2011 Július 9)

már csak 7 kell


----------



## marchesa (2011 Július 9)

6


----------



## sikmedve (2011 Július 9)

14


----------



## sikmedve (2011 Július 9)

mingyá kész


----------



## sikmedve (2011 Július 9)

5


----------



## sikmedve (2011 Július 9)

4


----------



## sikmedve (2011 Július 9)

3


----------



## sikmedve (2011 Július 9)

2


----------



## sikmedve (2011 Július 9)

1


----------



## sikmedve (2011 Július 9)

+1


----------



## marchesa (2011 Július 9)

5


----------



## marchesa (2011 Július 9)

ügyi vagy


----------



## marchesa (2011 Július 9)

már csak 3


----------



## marchesa (2011 Július 9)

és 2


----------



## marchesa (2011 Július 9)

és az uccsó


----------



## marchesa (2011 Július 9)

utolsó utáni


----------



## Bennosuke (2011 Július 9)

Hali!


----------



## Bennosuke (2011 Július 9)

Kezdem...


----------



## Bennosuke (2011 Július 9)

20/3


----------



## Bennosuke (2011 Július 9)

20/5


----------



## Bennosuke (2011 Július 9)

20/6


----------



## Bennosuke (2011 Július 9)

20/4... upsz, egy lemaradt


----------



## Bennosuke (2011 Július 9)

20/7


----------



## Bennosuke (2011 Július 9)

20/8


----------



## Bennosuke (2011 Július 9)

20/9


----------



## Bennosuke (2011 Július 9)

20/10


----------



## Bennosuke (2011 Július 9)

20/11


----------



## Bennosuke (2011 Július 9)

20/12


----------



## Bennosuke (2011 Július 9)

20/13


----------



## Bennosuke (2011 Július 9)

20/14


----------



## Bennosuke (2011 Július 9)

20/15


----------



## Bennosuke (2011 Július 9)

20/16


----------



## Bennosuke (2011 Július 9)

20/17


----------



## Bennosuke (2011 Július 9)

20/18


----------



## Bennosuke (2011 Július 9)

20/19


----------



## Bennosuke (2011 Július 9)

20/20


----------



## Bennosuke (2011 Július 9)

és még egy ráadás
by


----------



## kinoke (2011 Július 9)

a


----------



## kinoke (2011 Július 9)

b


----------



## kinoke (2011 Július 9)

c


----------



## kinoke (2011 Július 9)

d


----------



## kinoke (2011 Július 9)

e


----------



## kinoke (2011 Július 9)

f


----------



## kinoke (2011 Július 9)

g


----------



## kinoke (2011 Július 9)

h


----------



## kinoke (2011 Július 9)

i


----------



## kinoke (2011 Július 9)

j


----------



## kinoke (2011 Július 9)

k


----------



## kinoke (2011 Július 9)

l


----------



## kinoke (2011 Július 9)

m


----------



## kinoke (2011 Július 9)

n megvan


----------



## Andix (2011 Július 9)

Sziasztok!


----------



## lorcsaba (2011 Július 10)

Sziasztok!
Valaki ismeri Fekete Attilát? Torontóban él...


----------



## lorcsaba (2011 Július 10)

Erdélyből származik...


----------



## lorcsaba (2011 Július 10)

élt Budapesten pár évet...


----------



## lorcsaba (2011 Július 10)

aztán kivándorolt Kanadába vagy 5 éve..


----------



## lorcsaba (2011 Július 10)

a nővére az osztálytársam volt..


----------



## lorcsaba (2011 Július 10)

mivel én is Erdély-i vagyok..


----------



## lorcsaba (2011 Július 10)

de már 21 éve élek Budapesten..


----------



## lorcsaba (2011 Július 10)

remélem egyszer sikerül eljutnom Kanadába..


----------



## lorcsaba (2011 Július 10)

a sógorom is élt kint a lányával másfél évet..


----------



## lorcsaba (2011 Július 10)

Calgaryban... azt mondták kemények ott a telek


----------



## lorcsaba (2011 Július 10)

gyerek koromban, amikor Romániában Ceausescu sanyargatta a jónépet, mindig arról álmodtam, hogy egyszer valahogyan kiszökök Kanadába


----------



## nem_kell (2011 Július 10)

Üdvözlet egy eszperantistától!


----------



## nem_kell (2011 Július 10)

*üdv*

Szia!


piduru írta:


> Üdvözlet Tatabányáról


----------



## mikosi2 (2011 Július 10)

*jelen*

jelen


----------



## kukesz22 (2011 Július 10)

nagyon meleg van


----------



## heszomoi (2011 Július 10)

huh köszi a lehetőségért


----------



## heszomoi (2011 Július 10)

Egyébként meg borzasztóan meleg van, nem is értem hogyan lehet ilyen időben létezni...


----------



## vinkl (2011 Július 10)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


Sziasztok!!


----------



## vinkl (2011 Július 10)

Folyik rólam a víz,de kitartok!


----------



## vinkl (2011 Július 10)

Ti hol szeretnétek nyaralni?


----------



## Andix (2011 Július 10)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Enormousmac (2011 Július 10)

Üdvözlet Zalaegerszegről!


----------



## Enormousmac (2011 Július 10)

Erm, a világért sem szeretnék kötözködni, főleg mivel új vagyok itt, de mennyire kell szigorúan érteni, hogy nem köszönhetek meg hozzászólásban semmit? Csak mert láttam pár helyen, hogy azért csinálják  hogyha kicsit kifejtem, akkor már nem tűnik fillernek, ugye?


----------



## Enormousmac (2011 Július 10)

ja, hogy ez így működik?


----------



## Enormousmac (2011 Július 10)

téma nélkül is beírhatok több hozzászólást egymás után?


----------



## Enormousmac (2011 Július 10)

Az kellemes... bár inkább nem feszítem túl a húrt  ha már itt vagyok próbálok valami érdemeset itt hagyni... hányadik is ez? Talán kilencedik.


----------



## rigike (2011 Július 10)

hello


----------



## buszman (2011 Július 10)

*koszi*



Melitta írta:


> 1, jelen




Koszi


----------



## rigike (2011 Július 10)

Üdvözlet Dunaszerdahelyről


----------



## Enormousmac (2011 Július 10)

Nyugdíjas módra... ülnek a hintaszékben és fogják egymás kezét.


----------



## rigike (2011 Július 10)

Nálunk is nagy a höség


----------



## rigike (2011 Július 10)

Mivel napozni nincs kedvem, ezért a gép elott ulok lehuzott redonyoknél és ismerkedem az oldallal


----------



## Enormousmac (2011 Július 10)

micsoda kellemes blog. igazán tetszenek a színek. ötletes.


----------



## rigike (2011 Július 10)

Egy kicsit még idegen a környezet, kattintok ide-oda,de már képeket sikerult feltennem


----------



## rigike (2011 Július 10)

Na akkor hogyan is van?20 hozzászólás kell ahoz hogy állandó tag legyek?


----------



## rigike (2011 Július 10)

Nem sok ez egy kicsit?


----------



## rigike (2011 Július 10)

Vagy hogy is kell összeszedni?


----------



## rigike (2011 Július 10)

Ha tudja valaki, légyszi tudassa


----------



## rigike (2011 Július 10)

Na szóval cukrászkodom


----------



## rigike (2011 Július 10)

Ebben a hosegben valahogy semmi nem megy még a sutés sem


----------



## rigike (2011 Július 10)

A munkáim egy része megtekintheto az albumomban


----------



## rigike (2011 Július 10)

A munkám egyben a hobbim is


----------



## rigike (2011 Július 10)

Ebben a gyönyörű szakmában lehet művészkedni


----------



## rigike (2011 Július 10)

Bongészés kozben jottem rá hogy van ez az oldal


----------



## rigike (2011 Július 10)

Elég jónak tűnik


----------



## rigike (2011 Július 10)

színes a paletta ami a témákat illeti


----------



## rigike (2011 Július 10)

sok minden érdekel


----------



## rigike (2011 Július 10)

gondolom titeket is


----------



## rigike (2011 Július 10)

a nyaralást ebben az évben elfelejthetem


----------



## rigike (2011 Július 10)

ugyanis koltozunk


----------



## pepe77 (2011 Július 10)

jo az oldal:lol::lol:


----------



## Enormousmac (2011 Július 10)

keresem Nyár Istán Népek Alkonya című könyvét


----------



## dbius (2011 Július 10)

Üdv! A szükséges 20 hozzászóláshoz. Nagyon jó dolgokra bukkantam rá az oldalon, köszönet értük, amint hozzájuk férek


----------



## dbius (2011 Július 10)

2. Egy ideje már olvasgattam a fórumot.


----------



## dbius (2011 Július 10)

3. De csak read-only módban.


----------



## dbius (2011 Július 10)

4. Ez meglátszik azon is, hogy mikor regisztráltam.


----------



## dbius (2011 Július 10)

5. De eddig nem szóltam hozzá.


----------



## dbius (2011 Július 10)

6. Csak ma.


----------



## dbius (2011 Július 10)

7. Mert olyan ebookot találtam, ami érdekel.


----------



## dbius (2011 Július 10)

8. És máshol eddig nem láttam.


----------



## dbius (2011 Július 10)

9. És el akarom olvasni


----------



## dbius (2011 Július 10)

10. A többit tudjátok, kell 20 hsz...


----------



## dbius (2011 Július 10)

11. Már csak 9...


----------



## dbius (2011 Július 10)

12. Egyébként jó érzés látni, hogy ilyen összetartó közösségek is vannak Mo-on kívül is!


----------



## dbius (2011 Július 10)

13. Remélem sok hasznos dologra bukkanok.


----------



## dbius (2011 Július 10)

14. És az oldal és a közösség sokáig megmarad!


----------



## dbius (2011 Július 10)

15. Remélem lesz rá lehetőség, hogy én is segítségére legyek a többieknek valamikor valamilyen feltöltés révén.


----------



## dbius (2011 Július 10)

16. Ezért ezután is visszatérő jelleggel fogom olvasgatni a fórumot.


----------



## dbius (2011 Július 10)

17. Csak ne lenne most ilyen meleg...


----------



## dbius (2011 Július 10)

18. Valahogy melegben hideget szeretnék, hidegben pedig meleget...


----------



## dbius (2011 Július 10)

19. Tipikus: soha semmi nem jó


----------



## dbius (2011 Július 10)

20. De azért igyekszem


----------



## dbius (2011 Július 10)

21. Most már talán enged letölteni is


----------



## orangutan (2011 Július 10)

megérett a meggy


----------



## orangutan (2011 Július 10)

csipkebokor vessző


----------



## orangutan (2011 Július 10)

te leszel a párom


----------



## orangutan (2011 Július 10)

te kis leány hová mégy


----------



## orangutan (2011 Július 10)

érik a tök


----------



## orangutan (2011 Július 10)

hasad a pad


----------



## RAT33 (2011 Július 10)

*Világirodalmi klasszikusok rövidítve, I.
Tolkien - A gyűrűk ura
Frodó megkapja a gyűrűt, szól a Mágus haverjának, az szól a Sasoknak, azok elrepítik a kiscsávót Mordorba és ő bedobja a gyűrűt a lávába. Mínusz 900 oldal és sok vernyogás. Frodó nem lesz addiktív és nem buzulja végig Középföldét Samuval. Az orkokat leszámítva mindenki happy.*


----------



## orangutan (2011 Július 10)

kiflit süt a pék


----------



## RAT33 (2011 Július 10)

*Világirodalmi klasszikusok rövidítve, II.
Hemingway - Az öreg halász és a tenger
Az öreg halász skizoid és mizantróp gondolatai közepette ül a csónakban, de sehol egy kurva hal, ezért hazaúszik és szétveri a saját fejét egy evezővel.
Mínusz 100 oldal kínlódás és nem kell kifizetnie a következő norvég kézkenőcs-szállítmányt.*


----------



## orangutan (2011 Július 10)

leszakadt a polc


----------



## orangutan (2011 Július 10)

kis ferenc


----------



## RAT33 (2011 Július 10)

*Világirodalmi klasszikusok rövidítve, III.
Dosztojevszkij - A Karamazov fivérek.
A Karamazov fivérek mind az édesanyjuk megszentelt pánszláv gyomorsavában végzik, így biológiai okokból nem lesz végül belőlük beborult idióta barom. Mínusz 600 oldal, Dosztojevszkij meg addig is rulettezhet, mert azt mindig is jobban szeretett, mint írni.*


----------



## orangutan (2011 Július 10)

tiszta víz


----------



## RAT33 (2011 Július 10)

*Világirodalmi klasszikusok rövidítve, IV.
Dumas - Monte Christo grófja.
A főhős If várában ücsörög és baszkodja a vakolatot a cellában, de hiába, mert Faria abbét egy totál más börtönbe vitték. 
Mínusz 700 oldal és nem kell zsabós hülye ruhák leírásával zsibbasztani az agyunkat.*


----------



## orangutan (2011 Július 10)

nincsen aki belemegy


----------



## orangutan (2011 Július 10)

leégett a háztető


----------



## orangutan (2011 Július 10)

a világot körbejárom


----------



## RAT33 (2011 Július 10)

*Világirodalmi klasszikusok rövidítve, V.
Szophoklész - Ödipusz király
A király nem dugja meg az anyját, mert felfigyel egy helyes kis berbécsre a palota melletti legelőn.
Mínusz 1000 sor és egyébként is, ki a f*** tud ógörögül.*


----------



## orangutan (2011 Július 10)

ebbe nehogy belelépj


----------



## orangutan (2011 Július 10)

valaki mindig beleköt


----------



## RAT33 (2011 Július 10)

*Világirodalmi klasszikusok rövidítve, VI.
Thomas Mann akármelyik családregénye
Már az első oldal első soránál napalmmal beszórják a szereplőket és a szerzőt. 
Mínusz egymillió oldal és ennél jobb hírt ki sem tudnék találni.*


----------



## RAT33 (2011 Július 10)

*Világirodalmi klasszikusok rövidítve, VII.
Hoffmann - Az arany virágcserép
A szerző rájön, hogy nagyon le kellene jönni az anyagról mostmár. Ezért inkább meg se írja ezt a művet, sőt kacérkodik a gondolattal, hogy meg kellene fürdenie végre. Mínusz 1 irodalmi alkotás, de mivel a gimiben ebből volt az egyetlen karó feleletem irodalomból a 4 év alatt, hát rohadjon meg, ahol van.*


----------



## orangutan (2011 Július 10)

ne tömd túl a hasadat


----------



## orangutan (2011 Július 10)

csengess mielőtt belépnél


----------



## RAT33 (2011 Július 10)

*Világirodalmi klasszikusok rövidítve, VIII.
Homérosz - Iliász
A szerző lefekszik Akhilleusszal és Homárosznak hívják utána. Patroklosz nagy szomorúságában belerohan Hektór dárdájába, hihi. Sok hulla, csak keselyűk helyett izmos vitézek köröznek felettük. Mínusz 50000 hexameter. Ja és Laokoón megfojtja a farkával a fiait, de kígyónak álcázza a kis szemét pedo.*


----------



## orangutan (2011 Július 10)

tele van a könyvespolc


----------



## orangutan (2011 Július 10)

azért nem jó, mert nem figyelsz


----------



## RAT33 (2011 Július 10)

*Világirodalmi klasszikusok rövidítve, IX.
Goethe - Az ifjú Werther szenvedései
...bla bla bla
Mínusz egy ifjú Werther.*


----------



## orangutan (2011 Július 10)

el ne ússz! Mert ha elúszol, soha nem tudsz visszajönni


----------



## RAT33 (2011 Július 10)

*A múltkor annyira másnapos voltam, hogy ki se mertem röhögni magam, mert akkor biztos felrobbant volna a fejem.
*


----------



## RAT33 (2011 Július 10)

*Le az ósvéd acélkohászattal és a középfelnémet perecreceptekkel! Mondj nemet az okcitán rímképletekre és a normann hózentróglikra! Csatlakozz inkább felhívásunkhoz és viselj "Bendegúz" márkájú turulhólyagból készült papucsot, mert friss és üde marad a hangod tőle!*


----------



## orangutan (2011 Július 10)

ejj


----------



## lonicera (2011 Július 10)

Kellemes délutánt mindenkinek!


----------



## RAT33 (2011 Július 10)

*Kárpit-medence*


----------



## RAT33 (2011 Július 10)

*A múltkor mondtam egy nőnek, hogy a bugyi az ass-ed tokja. Nem értette.*


----------



## RAT33 (2011 Július 10)

*Megtalálták Gellért püspök hangját!
Az MTA Régészeti Intézetének egyik meg nem nevezett munkatársa a budai vár alján rátört hasmenésének eltüntetése érdekében egy bottal próbált lyukat piszkálni a talajba, mikor is egy dobozkában megtalálta Gellért püspök hangját.http://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=10150472200970301&id=904110300 Az eltelt szűk 1000 év miatt a hang sajnos nehezen kivehető, de a végén tisztán hallatszik a "vaffanculo, ketseg puttana pogány, che faccia azzal a come dice dárdával" mondat. A hangot a Nemzeti Bank egyik trezorjába zárták további vizsgálatig.*


----------



## lonicera (2011 Július 10)

Tudom, nem kapkodtam el, de jobb későn, mint soha!


----------



## RAT33 (2011 Július 10)

*Mátyás király uborkásüveg volt???
Ravasz Béla filológus, egy borral lehányt és eleddig egy toscanai háztartásban ablaktörlőként használt pseudo-Ransanus-kézirat alapján feltételezi, hogy Hunyadi Mátyás voltaképpen egy uborkásüveg volt és 1490 tavaszán Bécsben a halálát az okozta, hogy leesett a polcról és összetört. A kutató ezt egy könyvben szeretné kifejteni részletesebben, de azt a szakma elutasító véleménye miatt a biztonság kedvéért már a megjelenés előtt bezúzták és egyes kutatók szerint a szerzővel is ezt kellene tenni.*


----------



## RAT33 (2011 Július 10)

*A két nagy női mell között átvetett táskaszíjnál kevés aljasabb dolog van a világon. *


----------



## RAT33 (2011 Július 10)

*Az a különbség egy súlyemelő-verseny és egy párkapcsolat között, hogy az elsőnél előbb a szakítás van és utána a lökés.*


----------



## RAT33 (2011 Július 10)

*Hajdú you do? -- kérdezte Bocskay István a katonáitól.*


----------



## RAT33 (2011 Július 10)

*A minap egy társaságban a Húsvét kapcsán sokat beszéltem egy hentessel. 
A jelek szerint böllérre eresztettem a mondandóm.*


----------



## RAT33 (2011 Július 10)

Mälle Oltaari, finn szépségkirálynő. Hazája legutóbbi szépségversenyén magát a híres Huusika Risaalót is legyőzte mellbedobással. A világszépségversenyt is megnyerte, pedig a legyőzöttek közt olyan nevek voltak, mint a holland Schayna Van Lookehem, az ugandai Dadamell Amin Didi, a közép-afrikai Mimi N’Dene, az osztrák Heidi Dimischwan és a japán Szukacse Csekicsi. A zsűri elnöke, a brit Sir Mawk szerint a világsztár később a szállodaszobában még őt is maga mögé utasította. 

Ez Tímár György Nevető lexikon-ából van.
A korábbi 19 bejegyzés pedig saját elmeszülemény


----------



## hangya77 (2011 Július 10)

Egy.


----------



## hangya77 (2011 Július 10)

Kettő.


----------



## hangya77 (2011 Július 10)

Három.


----------



## hangya77 (2011 Július 10)

Megy ez.


----------



## hangya77 (2011 Július 10)

Mennyi is jön most?


----------



## hangya77 (2011 Július 10)

Négy vagy hat.


----------



## hangya77 (2011 Július 10)

Öt vagy hét.


----------



## hangya77 (2011 Július 10)

Nem is olyan egyszerű ez.


----------



## hangya77 (2011 Július 10)

Mennyi is?


----------



## hangya77 (2011 Július 10)

Tíz.


----------



## hangya77 (2011 Július 10)

- Jean, élnek emberek a Holdon?
- Nem, uram!
- Akkor miért világítják ki minden este?


----------



## hangya77 (2011 Július 10)

Két cimbora beszélget:
- Holnap tárgyalásra kell mennem!
- Miért?
- Az anyósom leesett a tizedikről, én meg elkaptam.
- De hát ezért dicséret járna, nem pedig büntetés!
- Igen, csak megvártam, amíg pattan egyet.


----------



## hangya77 (2011 Július 10)

Két rendőr beszélget:
- Képzeld, a sógorom meghalt epilepsziában.
- És hazahozzátok, vagy ott temetitek el?


----------



## hangya77 (2011 Július 10)

A skót felesége így szól a férjéhez:
- A fiunk már két napja ugyanazt a nyalókát eszegeti.
- Nem baj - mondja a férj -, tanuljon csak meg spórolni az a gyerek.
- Rendben van, de legalább kibonthatnád neki.


----------



## hangya77 (2011 Július 10)

Két katona nagy ládát cipel a falu végén. Odamegy hozzájuk egy vénasszony, és megkérdezi tőlük:
- Mi van ebben a ládában?
- Az hadititok.
- De azért látom, hogy jó nehéz lehet.
- Hát persze! Tele van rakétákkal.


----------



## hangya77 (2011 Július 10)

Egy ember elmegy az orvoshoz, és elpanaszolja, hogy egész éjjel nyitott szájjal alszik. Az orvos megvizsgálja, majd így szól:
- Kérem, magának az a baja, hogy szűk az arcbőre. Ha a szemét behunyja, a szája kinyílik.


----------



## hangya77 (2011 Július 10)

Csinos, fiatal doktornőt kap a falu.
- Józsi bátyám, nem tetszenek a leletei. Mondja, mit szokott maga reggelizni?
- Rántottát nyolc tojásból, szalonnával.
- És mit szokott ebédelni?
- Csülkös bablevest.
- És vacsorára?
- Szalonnát meg kolbászt.
- Józsi bácsi. Hogy áll a koleszterinje?
- Mint a cövek doktornő, mint a cövek!


----------



## hangya77 (2011 Július 10)

- Ki az abszolút kövér?
- ???
- Aki ha elmegy a tévéd előtt, lemaradsz mindkét esti filmről.


----------



## hangya77 (2011 Július 10)

- Alszol?
- Nem.
- Van egy ezresed?
- Alszom.


----------



## hangya77 (2011 Július 10)

- Asszonyom - közli a nőgyógyász a szőke nővel - Sajnos Önnek soha nem lehet gyereke.
- Éreztem hogy így lesz. Nálunk ez családi vonás. Már az anyámnak sem volt gyereke.
- De ha az anyjának nem volt gyereke akkor Ön most hogy lehet itt?
- Úgy hogy nem az anyám hozott a világra. Én az apám második házasságából származom.


----------



## Blaans (2011 Július 10)

Tanár osztja ki a dolgozatokat. Az egyik diák padjánál megáll.
- Remélem, most utoljára kaptalak rajta a puskázáson!
- Én is...


----------



## Blaans (2011 Július 10)

Megállítja a rendőr az autóst.
- Meg kell önt büntetnem, mert ez egyirányú utca.
- Rendben van, kifizetem a büntetést, aztán megfordulok.
- Itt nem lehet megfordulni.
- Akkor tolatok majd.
- Tolatni sem szabad.
- Akkor itt hagyom a kocsit.
- Csakhogy itt tilos a parkolás.
- Rendben van, akkor beszéljük meg, mennyit ad a kocsimért...


----------



## Blaans (2011 Július 10)

Van egy guminőm, Pamela Anderson a neve. Ha pedig nem fújom fel teljesen, akkor Medveczky Ilona.


----------



## Blaans (2011 Július 10)

1


----------



## Blaans (2011 Július 10)

2


----------



## Blaans (2011 Július 10)

3


----------



## Blaans (2011 Július 10)

4


----------



## Blaans (2011 Július 10)

5


----------



## Blaans (2011 Július 10)

6


----------



## Blaans (2011 Július 10)

7


----------



## Blaans (2011 Július 10)

8


----------



## Blaans (2011 Július 10)

9


----------



## Blaans (2011 Július 10)

10


----------



## Blaans (2011 Július 10)

11


----------



## Blaans (2011 Július 10)

12


----------



## Blaans (2011 Július 10)

13


----------



## Blaans (2011 Július 10)

14


----------



## Blaans (2011 Július 10)

15


----------



## Blaans (2011 Július 10)

16


----------



## Blaans (2011 Július 10)

17


----------



## Blaans (2011 Július 10)

18


----------



## Blaans (2011 Július 10)

19


----------



## sumeg (2011 Július 10)

Szia! Ez működik?


----------



## Blaans (2011 Július 10)

20


----------



## sumeg (2011 Július 10)

Mert akkor én is elkezdek vissza felé számolni.


----------



## sumeg (2011 Július 10)

20


----------



## sumeg (2011 Július 10)

19


----------



## sumeg (2011 Július 10)

18


----------



## sumeg (2011 Július 10)

17


----------



## evincsi (2011 Július 10)

Sziasztok
Van egy régi mondás, hogy nap napot tanít.
Eljöhetne ez a nap, mert még mindig nem értem ezt a pontszerzést.
Megköszönöm a segítséget.


----------



## vijon (2011 Július 10)

Benézek egy kicsit!


----------



## vijon (2011 Július 10)

jelen!


----------



## vijon (2011 Július 10)

imrus írta:


> 2 szia jelen



Sziasztok!


----------



## vijon (2011 Július 10)

És a hozzászólásaim számait láthatom valahol én is?


----------



## Sára222 (2011 Július 10)

jelen


----------



## vijon (2011 Július 10)

21 kiss


----------



## vijon (2011 Július 10)

Vagy mégis több vagy kevesebb!?


----------



## vijon (2011 Július 10)

elég, ha a rendőr lemeszel


----------



## vijon (2011 Július 10)

Gyerekek, hogy bírjátok a meleget?


----------



## vijon (2011 Július 10)

Köszönöm Melitta, hogy hozzászólhatok!


----------



## vijon (2011 Július 10)

Hú de nehéz!


----------



## vijon (2011 Július 10)

Persze meleg is van!


----------



## vijon (2011 Július 10)

A gép előtt még inkább!


----------



## vijon (2011 Július 10)

Hánynál tarthatok?


----------



## vijon (2011 Július 10)

Még kell egy pár gondolom!


----------



## vijon (2011 Július 10)

Na még egy párat!!


----------



## vijon (2011 Július 10)

Meleg van!


----------



## vijon (2011 Július 10)

Na még párat


----------



## vijon (2011 Július 10)

Nagyon lassan megy!


----------



## vijon (2011 Július 10)

Lassan, lassan!


----------



## vijon (2011 Július 10)

Hát remélem elérem a 20 hozzászólást!


----------



## Ecnalnogard (2011 Július 10)

Na akkor hogyisvanez? Aztmondja: 1


----------



## Ecnalnogard (2011 Július 10)

2


----------



## Ecnalnogard (2011 Július 10)

3


----------



## Ecnalnogard (2011 Július 10)

4


----------



## Ecnalnogard (2011 Július 10)

5


----------



## Ecnalnogard (2011 Július 10)

6


----------



## Ecnalnogard (2011 Július 10)

7


----------



## istenno (2011 Július 10)

Sziasztok!
Nagyon szeretnék csatlakozni,de azt nem tudtam sajna,hogy 2 nap és 20 bejegyzés kell hozzá.Várok türelemmel.Sziasztok.


----------



## Ecnalnogard (2011 Július 10)

8


----------



## Ecnalnogard (2011 Július 10)

9


----------



## Ecnalnogard (2011 Július 10)

Jubileumnyi 10


----------



## Ecnalnogard (2011 Július 10)

egyet a mama kedvéért. 11


----------



## Ecnalnogard (2011 Július 10)

egyet a papa kedvéért.
12


----------



## Ecnalnogard (2011 Július 10)

13


----------



## Ecnalnogard (2011 Július 10)

14


----------



## Ecnalnogard (2011 Július 10)

15


----------



## Ecnalnogard (2011 Július 10)

16


----------



## istenno (2011 Július 10)

Mit kell tennem 20 alkalommal,kinek írjak segítsetek.Köszönöm.


----------



## Ecnalnogard (2011 Július 10)

17


----------



## Ecnalnogard (2011 Július 10)

18


----------



## Ecnalnogard (2011 Július 10)

19


----------



## Ecnalnogard (2011 Július 10)

Ééééééééssss, köszöntem szépen! 20


----------



## Cardea (2011 Július 10)

köszönöm a gyors lehetőséget


----------



## Cardea (2011 Július 10)

nagyon sok jó könyvet láttam itt.


----------



## Cardea (2011 Július 10)

jó közösségi oldalnak látszik


----------



## Cardea (2011 Július 10)

igyekszem én is hasznos tag lenni


----------



## Cardea (2011 Július 10)

innentől kezdve már én is csak számolok


----------



## Cardea (2011 Július 10)

6


----------



## Cardea (2011 Július 10)

7


----------



## Cardea (2011 Július 10)

8


----------



## Cardea (2011 Július 10)

9


----------



## Cardea (2011 Július 10)

11


----------



## Cardea (2011 Július 10)

na , még számolni sem tudok


----------



## Cardea (2011 Július 10)

12


----------



## Cardea (2011 Július 10)

13


----------



## Cardea (2011 Július 10)

14


----------



## Cardea (2011 Július 10)

15


----------



## Cardea (2011 Július 10)

16


----------



## Cardea (2011 Július 10)

nem tudom Kanadában milyen idő van


----------



## Cardea (2011 Július 10)

de Mo-n nagyon meleg van


----------



## Cardea (2011 Július 10)

még éjjel ispff


----------



## Cardea (2011 Július 10)

23.10-kor


----------



## Cardea (2011 Július 10)

jó éjt


----------



## bekzol (2011 Július 10)

hello


----------



## bekzol (2011 Július 10)

2


----------



## bekzol (2011 Július 10)

3


----------



## bekzol (2011 Július 10)

4


----------



## bekzol (2011 Július 10)

5


----------



## bekzol (2011 Július 10)

6


----------



## bekzol (2011 Július 10)

7


----------



## bekzol (2011 Július 10)

8


----------



## bekzol (2011 Július 10)

9


----------



## bekzol (2011 Július 10)

10


----------



## bekzol (2011 Július 10)

11


----------



## bekzol (2011 Július 10)

12


----------



## bekzol (2011 Július 10)

13


----------



## bekzol (2011 Július 10)

14


----------



## bekzol (2011 Július 10)

15


----------



## bekzol (2011 Július 10)

16


----------



## bekzol (2011 Július 10)

17


----------



## bekzol (2011 Július 10)

18


----------



## bekzol (2011 Július 10)

19


----------



## bekzol (2011 Július 10)

thx


----------



## krekkon (2011 Július 11)

1


----------



## krekkon (2011 Július 11)

*3*

3


----------



## P4t3r (2011 Július 11)

Sziasztok!


----------



## P4t3r (2011 Július 11)

2


----------



## P4t3r (2011 Július 11)

Akik erősek, tudják hogyan tartsák rendben az életüket. Könnyekkel a
szemükben is sikerül, hogy azt mondják mosolyogva, "Jól vagyok"


----------



## P4t3r (2011 Július 11)

‎"Ha két ember elkötelezi magát egymásnak, gyökeresen meg kell változtatniuk addigi, gyakran önös szándékaikat, és módosítaniuk kell minden egyéb kötődésüket is ahhoz, hogy az új személyt befogadhassák az életükbe."/Norman Doidge/


----------



## P4t3r (2011 Július 11)

Az igazi Nőt a férfi engedi élni. Mert a Nő ugyanúgy ember. És Társ. A férfi társa. Mindenben. Mindent megtehet érte: moshat, főzhet, takaríthat - de nem azért, mert ez a dolga. Hanem szeretetből. Szeretetből, amit a férfi észrevesz, és viszonoz. Talán mos, főz, takarít - vele együtt. Vagy csak egyszerűen nem vár el mindent tőle. Nem teszi szóvá, ha nincs kész időre az ebéd, vagy kicsit gyűrött az ing. Mert nem ez legfontosabb számára. Nem az ebéd, nem a tárgyak, nem a külsőség. Hanem a Társ. A Nő. Az igazi. /Csitáry-Hock Tamás/


----------



## P4t3r (2011 Július 11)

Tudjátok hogy mi "Hősök" vagyunk?! Akik a 80-as évek előtt születtek, azok valódi Hősök, olyasféle igazi hollywoodi mindent túlélő fenegyerekek. De tényleg! Gondolj csak bele, 1980 előtt születtünk, kész csoda hogy életben maradtunk. Nekünk még nem volt gyerekülésünk az autóban, sőt még biztonsági öv sem nagyon, viszont bizton tudhattuk, hogy a gyerekágyak festékében akadt bőven ólom. A gyógyszeres és vegyszeres üvegek könnyedén kinyithatóak voltak, nem volt semmi furfangos védelemmel ellátva, de még a fiókok és ajtók sem voltak felszerelve biztonsági nyitóval, és amikor biciklizni mentünk, nemhogy könyökvédőnk és sisakunk nem volt, de még rendes biciklink sem. Azért az sem volt semmi. Mi még csapból ittuk a vizet, és azt se tudtuk, mit jelent pontosan az ásványvíz. Én sokáig kevertem a szódavízzel, Szúr szúr.


----------



## P4t3r (2011 Július 11)

Mi nem nagyon unatkoztunk, ha tehettük kimentünk játszani. Igen ki!!! Egész nap kint voltunk, a szüleink pedig csak sejthették hogy élünk és megvagyunk, hiszen még Matáv telefon se nagyon volt, nemhogy mobil. Pláne nekünk! Nyáron a derékig érő fűben és közeli kiserdőkben játszottunk, mégsem lettünk kiütésesek és nem tört ránk allergiás roham. Nem tudtuk mi az a pollen, és a parlagfűről azt hittük, hogy a sárkányfű egyenesági rokona. Ha elestünk, megsérültünk, eltört valamelyik végtagunk, vagy csak szimplán betört a fejünk, senkit nem pereltek be ezért. Egyszerűen mi voltunk a hibásak. Ez így működött, és a szüleink nem nagyon szóltak bele.


----------



## P4t3r (2011 Július 11)

Étkezési szokásaink Sóher Norbi mércéjével mérve nap mint nap tartalmazták a halálos dózis többszörösét. Gondoljunk a zsíroskenyérre, a kolbászra, a disznósajtra, (ki tudja mit tettek bele), az iskolai menzára, ( ki tudja mit NEM tettek bele) és mégis itt vagyunk. A kakaóban nem volt A, B, C, D, és E vitamin, viszont! bedekonak hívták, és már ez is elég volt a boldogságunkhoz. Szobi szörpöt ittunk, ami hírből sem ismerte az édesítőszert, viszont tömény cukorból készült. A limonádét meg kevertük, és mosatlanul ettük a fáról a még éretlen gyümölcsöt.


----------



## P4t3r (2011 Július 11)

Volt néhány barát aki ismert olyat, akinek videója volt, vagy esetleg spectruma (az valami számítógép volt), de szó sem volt playstationról, nintendoról, 64 csatornáról, műholdról, kábeltévéről, filmekről, DVD-ről, surrond soundról stb... Viszont voltak barátaink!!!!!!!!!!! !! Olyanok akikkel találkoztunk kint az utcán, focipályán, vagy a pingpongasztalnál, vagy ha még sem akkor egyszerűen becsengettünk hozzájuk és beengedtek. Nem kellett megkérdezni a szülőket. Sem a miénket, sem az övéket


----------



## P4t3r (2011 Július 11)

Nem vittek, és nem hoztak a szülők. Mégis itt vagyunk! Nyakunkban lógott a lakáskulcs, mikor játszani mentünk, és mégis itt vagyunk! A szerelmet nem brazil szappanoperából tanultuk, csak egyszerűen megéltük. Boldogan szaladtunk végig az utcán az első csók után, úgy, mintha már sosem akarnánk megállni. Nekünk a szexhez nem kellett pornófilm, szexújság, de még szálloda sem. Akkor és ott csináltuk, ahol lehetőség volt rá, és ha valamit rosszul csináltunk, vállaltuk a következményeit és újra próbálkoztunk.


----------



## P4t3r (2011 Július 11)

Ha egy tanár nyakon vágott,nem szúrtuk le késsel és nem pereltük be és nem panaszkodtunk otthon,nehogy kapjunk még egyet.Ismertük a törvényt és,ha vétkeztünk, a szüleink nem álltak mellénk.Megtanítottak úgy élni,hogy tudjuk mit jelent a kötelesség,bűntudat,felelősség​,boldogság.Ismertük e szavak mélységét.Ezek voltunk.Hősök?Talán.Hősei egy letűnt kornak,amelyen a mai fiatalok értetlenül mosolyognak....


----------



## P4t3r (2011 Július 11)

*Ősi norvég vers - Tanulj!*

Tanuld meg a víztől követni utadat,
Tanuld meg a tűztől: mindből hamu marad.
Tanulj az árnyéktól őrködni éberen,
Tanulj a sziklától megállni helyeden.
Tanuljál a Naptól, mely nyugovóra tér,
Tanulj a szellőtől, mely lombok közt pihen:
Hogyan kell életed leélni csendesen.
Tanuld meg tőlük, hisz mindenik testvéred:
Hogy kell szépen élni és szépen halni meg.
Tanuld a féregtől: semmi sem fölösleg,
Tanulj a rózsától tisztán maradni meg.
Tanuld meg a lángtól elégetni szennyed,
Tanuld a folyótól: utadból ne térj meg.
Tanulj az árnyéktól alázatos lenni,
Tanulj meg a Naptól szüntelen haladni.
Tanuld négy évszaktól ismerni az időt,
Tanuld a csillagtól, hogy az Égben erőd.
Tanulj a tücsöktől: ha magad vagy, zenélj.
Tanuld el a Holdtól, hogy semmitől ne félj.
Belátást a sastól, s ha vállad súly nyomja,
Nézd meg, milyen terheket cipel a hangya.
Tanuld a virágtól, hogy légy szép és kecses,
Tanulj kismadártól: szabadon repülgess.
Tanulj a báránytól: legyél szelíd, mint ő,
Mindentől tanuljál, mert minden veszendő.
Úgy figyelj utadon, mi célodhoz viszen,
Tanítson, mi meghal, s LÉTED ÖRÖK LEGYEN!


----------



## P4t3r (2011 Július 11)

*Légy óvatos, mit mondasz!*

Egy csapat béka elégedetten ugrándozott az erdőn keresztül, békaügyeiket intézték, amikor ketten közülük egy mély gödörbe zuhantak. Az összes többi béka a gödör széle köré gyűlt, hogy lássák, mit tehetnének a társaikért. Amikor felmérték, milyen mély a gödör, a csoport elrettent tagjai egyetértettek abban, hogy reménytelen volna kijutni onnan, és ezért azt javasolták, hogy készüljenek fel arra, hogy sorsuk megpecsételődött, és a halál vár rájuk.


----------



## P4t3r (2011 Július 11)

Mivel vonakodva fogadták el sorsuk ilyetén alakulását, a fogságba esett békák minden erejüket összegyűjtve ugrálni kezdtek. Néhány béka lekiáltott hozzájuk, mondván hogy ez reménytelen, és okoskodtak, hogy nem kerültek volna ilyen helyzetbe, ha óvatosabbak lettek volna, betartották volna a békákra vonatkozó szabályokat, és felelősségteljesebben viselkedtek volna. Más békák továbbra is azon sopánkodtak, hogy takarékoskodjanak az erejükkel és adják fel, mivel már úgyis a halálra vannak ítélve. A két béka úgy ugrált, ahogyan csak tudott, míg több órás kétségbeesett erőfeszítésük nagyon kifárasztotta őket.


----------



## P4t3r (2011 Július 11)

Végül az egyik béka hallgatott a társaira, és kedveszegetten beletörődött a sorsába, lefeküdt a gödör aljába, és a tehetetlenül jajveszékelő társai szeme láttára kilehelte a lelkét. A másik béka tovább ugrált maradék erejét is latba vetve, annak ellenére, hogy teste már sajgott, és teljesen kimerült. A társai újból rázendítettek, és kérték, hogy fogadja el a sorsát, adja fel a fájdalmas próbálkozást és haljon meg. A kimerült béka azonban csak hevesen ugrált és ugrált – és csodák csodájára végül olyan magasra jutott, hogy ki tudott ugrani a gödörből.


----------



## P4t3r (2011 Július 11)

A többi béka lenyűgözve ünnepelte őt, aki csodával határos módon kiszabadult, köré gyűltek, és faggatni kezdték: „Miért folytattad az ugrándozást, annak ellenére, hogy mondtuk neked, hogy lehetetlen?” A szájukról leolvasva, mit mondtak, a meglepett béka elmagyarázta nekik, hogy süket. Látta, ahogyan gesztikulálnak meg kiabálnak, és azt hitte, hogy próbálnak lelket önteni belé. Mivel úgy vélte, hogy bíztatják, ez arra ösztökélte őt, hogy még jobban próbálkozzon, és mindenek ellenére sikerüljön neki.


----------



## P4t3r (2011 Július 11)

Ennek az egyszerű történetnek nagyon erőteljes a tanulsága. A szólások könyvében az áll: „A nyelvnek hatalma van az élet és a halál fölött.” Pusztító erejű szavaid mély sebeket ejthetnek; fegyverként szolgálhatnak, hogy elfojtsd valakiben a vágyat arra, hogy folytassa a próbálkozást; egy gondatlanul megválasztott szó megsemmisíthet valakit mások szemében, elpusztíthatja a befolyását, és tartós hatással lehet arra, hogy mások hogyan viszonyulnak hozzá. Bátorító szavaid felemelhetnek valakit, és segíthetnek átvészelni egy napot.


----------



## P4t3r (2011 Július 11)

Légy óvatos, mit mondasz. Hatalmas ereje van szavaknak. Ha szavaid kedvesek, dicsérőek és bátorítóak, oszd meg őket máris másokkal is. Hallgass a szívedre, és felelj nekik. Valaki, valahol a szavaidra vár…


----------



## P4t3r (2011 Július 11)

*Hangok nélkül ( Hallássérült barátaimnak)*

Milyen a hangja az erdei pintynek, nem tudom,
Meghallgatni soha nem volt alkalom.
Nem tudom, hogyan cseng a hangja,
Milyen dallamot játszik az óra harangja.

Viszont látom a színek vad orgiáját,
Érzem a virágok bódító illatárját!
Élesen érzem a selyem simogatását,
Az ínycsiklandó étkek finom ízvilágát.

Az orgona illata nekem szatén tapintata,
S a bársony felszínét illatosnak érzem.
Igen, érzem az ízét a vörösnek, sárgának, kéknek,
Látom a keserût, édeset, sósat!

Mozart számomra édesen savanyú,
Bach Toccata-ja tömjén s mirha illatú!
Szivárvány színekben pompázik Schubert,
Liszt és Bartók csiszolt fa érzetet kelt!

Érzékeken felüli ez az érzés áradat,
Nem tudom ezt így érzi e más,
De hiszem ez egy isteni áldás
S vele pótolhatom a hangokat!


----------



## P4t3r (2011 Július 11)

*Fügedi éj*

Fülledt nyári éjjel közepén,
Friss levegôre, tiszta gondolatra vágyva
A fényes csillagok alá álltam én
S elmém kitisztult a ragyogásban.

Vágyakozva, lassan merevedô nyakkal,
Hosszú percekig néztem az eget.
Lelkem Csaba királyfi útján nyargalt
S gondolatban megtoltam a Göncölszekeret.

Hirtelen elém villant egy csillag, hulló,
Fényes sávot húzva maga után,
Egy pillanatig élô s gyorsan elhaló
Tünemény az éjszaka színpadán.

Ki hullócsillagot lát az égen,
Az éjbe súgja leghôbb vágyát
S beteljesülést remélve rábízza kívánságát,
Az én ajkaim is suttogtak az éjben.

Akad ki gazdagságot kíván,
Míg más e földön hosszú létet,
Ám íly kérés nem hagyta el szám.
Mit sóhajtottam csupán? A nevedet...

S csak remélni tudom, hogy elhiszed,
A suttogott név bizony a Tied...

Nagyfüged, 2009.07.15.


----------



## Brutus70 (2011 Július 11)

Szuper


----------



## Brutus70 (2011 Július 11)

Nagyon jó


----------



## Brutus70 (2011 Július 11)

Szép


----------



## Brutus70 (2011 Július 11)

O.k.


----------



## Brutus70 (2011 Július 11)

Kész


----------



## miklosahun (2011 Július 11)

Első. Na milesz ebből?


----------



## miklosahun (2011 Július 11)

miklosahun írta:


> első. Na milesz ebből?


2.


----------



## miklosahun (2011 Július 11)

3. Miközben a számokat írom, azon gondolkodom, mi értelme ennek.


----------



## miklosahun (2011 Július 11)

miklosahun írta:


> 3. Miközben a számokat írom, azon gondolkodom, mi értelme ennek.


4. Aki már rájött, dobjon egyet privátba.


----------



## miklosahun (2011 Július 11)

5. Ha van itt privát.


----------



## miklosahun (2011 Július 11)

6. Ha nem számoltam el.


----------



## miklosahun (2011 Július 11)

7. Ja, 20 mp kell. Az 20x20=


----------



## miklosahun (2011 Július 11)

8. = 400mp, ami majdnem 7 perc. Hm?


----------



## miklosahun (2011 Július 11)

9. Gyerekek alkottak


----------



## miklosahun (2011 Július 11)

10. És van, aki ezt olvassa is?


----------



## miklosahun (2011 Július 11)

11. Aki huszár akar lennei


----------



## miklosahun (2011 Július 11)

12 Túrós rétest kell ennie


----------



## miklosahun (2011 Július 11)

13 Másoknak ez peches szám


----------



## miklosahun (2011 Július 11)

14 Lassan lassan


----------



## miklosahun (2011 Július 11)

15 F-1 győzött a jobbik


----------



## miklosahun (2011 Július 11)

16 Gotrabigo


----------



## miklosahun (2011 Július 11)

17 Brightsideoflife


----------



## miklosahun (2011 Július 11)

18 Brightsideoflife


----------



## miklosahun (2011 Július 11)

19 Csakazértis ideirom a számokat


----------



## miklosahun (2011 Július 11)

20 Menjünk csicsikálni!


----------



## miklosahun (2011 Július 11)

21 Vagy túlórázzunk?


----------



## onecullen (2011 Július 11)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


Sziasztok,már egy ideje regiztem,Jónak tűnik az oldal is.Szóval


----------



## onecullen (2011 Július 11)

Most itt mindenki ezt csinálja hogy összejöjjön a 20hsz?


----------



## onecullen (2011 Július 11)

Ha ez kell ide,megteszem én is


----------



## onecullen (2011 Július 11)

Nem tudom hogy miért csak most kezdek el aktivan résztvenni az oldanol,mivel már 2009-ben regiztem.


----------



## onecullen (2011 Július 11)

Ha igy haladok meglesz a 20


----------



## onecullen (2011 Július 11)

mégcsak 15 xD


----------



## onecullen (2011 Július 11)

Elirtam eggyel kevesebb xD


----------



## onecullen (2011 Július 11)

Csak én csinálom ezt,vagy más is ide jár a hsz-kért?


----------



## onecullen (2011 Július 11)

12hiányzik még csak


----------



## onecullen (2011 Július 11)

11kell még


----------



## onecullen (2011 Július 11)

De ugye ez miatt nem leszek kirugva az oldalról?


----------



## onecullen (2011 Július 11)

Kb hány felhasználó van itt fent?


----------



## onecullen (2011 Július 11)

Rajtam kívül senki sincs fent?


----------



## onecullen (2011 Július 11)

Értem ha nem akkor nem...


----------



## onecullen (2011 Július 11)

Gyorsan hozzászólok nehogy valaki hozzászóljon.Milyen marhaság már ez?xdd


----------



## onecullen (2011 Július 11)

Még csak 5 kell juhhéj


----------



## onecullen (2011 Július 11)

márcsak 4


----------



## onecullen (2011 Július 11)

Tényleg nem hülyeség ez a topic


----------



## Komancsdoyle (2011 Július 11)

1


----------



## onecullen (2011 Július 11)

Bár gondolom off-topicnak számit,mivel ez csak hsz gyüjtésről szól.


----------



## onecullen (2011 Július 11)

És igenigenigen meg van a 20hsz.Thx


----------



## onecullen (2011 Július 11)

Bizti kedvéért irok még egyet


----------



## regenske (2011 Július 11)

Abigel573 írta:


> Kreáltam egy mindegy mit ír be szóláncot a kezdőknek... azt se használják...
> Talán túl egyszerű.


 monitor


----------



## regenske (2011 Július 11)

igen


----------



## regenske (2011 Július 11)

da


----------



## regenske (2011 Július 11)

yes


----------



## regenske (2011 Július 11)

ja


----------



## regenske (2011 Július 11)

si


----------



## regenske (2011 Július 11)

ano


----------



## regenske (2011 Július 11)

po


----------



## regenske (2011 Július 11)

bai


----------



## regenske (2011 Július 11)

jah


----------



## regenske (2011 Július 11)

oui


----------



## regenske (2011 Július 11)

já


----------



## regenske (2011 Július 11)

sí


----------



## regenske (2011 Július 11)

tak


----------



## regenske (2011 Július 11)

taip


----------



## regenske (2011 Július 11)

iva


----------



## regenske (2011 Július 11)

sim


----------



## regenske (2011 Július 11)

áno


----------



## regenske (2011 Július 11)

ndiyo


----------



## regenske (2011 Július 11)

evet


----------



## marcsi46 (2011 Július 11)

jo film


----------



## marcsi46 (2011 Július 11)

fura


----------



## marcsi46 (2011 Július 11)

nagyon jók


----------



## marcsi46 (2011 Július 11)

készet-készlet

varom-


----------



## marcsi46 (2011 Július 11)

jo


----------



## accelera (2011 Július 11)

Hello!
Nagyon tetszik a "Számoljunk el 1 millióig kicsit másképp", és a "kódfejtés" játék ))) Köszi, aki kitalálta


----------



## marcsi46 (2011 Július 11)

*jo*

jo


----------



## marcsi46 (2011 Július 11)

jo


----------



## marcsi46 (2011 Július 11)

jo


----------



## marcsi46 (2011 Július 11)

remek


----------



## marcsi46 (2011 Július 11)

*jo*

jo


----------



## marcsi46 (2011 Július 11)

nagyon jo


----------



## marcsi46 (2011 Július 11)




----------



## marcsi46 (2011 Július 11)




----------



## marcsi46 (2011 Július 11)

érdekes


----------



## zrenato (2011 Július 11)

Görögország, Lefkada-ról tud valaki pár hasznos információt mondani?
köszönöm


----------



## zrenato (2011 Július 11)

Üdv ÉrdrŐl!


----------



## zrenato (2011 Július 11)

bocsi, de csak itt találtam meg 3 pénzügyes könyvet, amit keresek, és ez az 5. hozzászólás, ami ugye kell a letöltéshez....
megértéseteket köszönöm!


----------



## zsoka 0426 (2011 Július 11)

edumanó írta:


> jó éjszakát mindenkinek!!


neked is:4:


----------



## zsoka 0426 (2011 Július 11)

hababann írta:


> 4


----------



## zsoka 0426 (2011 Július 11)

Boombay írta:


> Cool + Like!


csak


----------



## zsoka 0426 (2011 Július 11)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


sziasztok!


----------



## zsoka 0426 (2011 Július 11)

zrenato írta:


> Üdv ÉrdrŐl!


üdv Máriakálnokról


----------



## Rekaa (2011 Július 11)

Hello!


----------



## Rekaa (2011 Július 11)

19


----------



## Rekaa (2011 Július 11)

18


----------



## Rekaa (2011 Július 11)

17


----------



## Rekaa (2011 Július 11)

16


----------



## Rekaa (2011 Július 11)

15


----------



## Rekaa (2011 Július 11)

14


----------



## Rekaa (2011 Július 11)

13


----------



## Rekaa (2011 Július 11)

12


----------



## Rekaa (2011 Július 11)

11


----------



## Rekaa (2011 Július 11)

10


----------



## Rekaa (2011 Július 11)

9


----------



## Rekaa (2011 Július 11)

8


----------



## Rekaa (2011 Július 11)

7


----------



## Rekaa (2011 Július 11)

6


----------



## Rekaa (2011 Július 11)

5


----------



## Rekaa (2011 Július 11)

4


----------



## Rekaa (2011 Július 11)

3


----------



## Rekaa (2011 Július 11)

2


----------



## Rekaa (2011 Július 11)

1 :d


----------



## Rekaa (2011 Július 11)

Na én ezt nem értem...


----------



## BuzsikTibor (2011 Július 11)

Hali hó 
gyorsan össze kell szednem 20 hozzászólást


----------



## BuzsikTibor (2011 Július 11)

:d


----------



## BuzsikTibor (2011 Július 11)

:d:d:d


----------



## BuzsikTibor (2011 Július 11)

)))


----------



## Rekaa (2011 Július 11)

Már megvolt a 20 hozzászólás és már több mint egy éve regisztráltam... Most meg mi a baja?


----------



## mdrian (2011 Július 11)

s


----------



## mdrian (2011 Július 11)

z


----------



## mdrian (2011 Július 11)

e


----------



## mdrian (2011 Július 11)

v


----------



## mdrian (2011 Július 11)

a


----------



## mdrian (2011 Július 11)

_


----------



## mdrian (2011 Július 11)

m


----------



## mdrian (2011 Július 11)

i


----------



## mdrian (2011 Július 11)

n


----------



## mdrian (2011 Július 11)

d


----------



## mdrian (2011 Július 11)

e


----------



## mdrian (2011 Július 11)

nk


----------



## mdrian (2011 Július 11)

in


----------



## mdrian (2011 Július 11)

ek


----------



## mdrian (2011 Július 11)

!


----------



## mdrian (2011 Július 11)

+


----------



## mdrian (2011 Július 11)

1


----------



## mdrian (2011 Július 11)

2


----------



## mdrian (2011 Július 11)

3


----------



## mdrian (2011 Július 11)

4


----------



## mdrian (2011 Július 11)

5


----------



## mdrian (2011 Július 11)

6


----------



## mdrian (2011 Július 11)

7


----------



## mdrian (2011 Július 11)

8


----------



## mdrian (2011 Július 11)

9


----------



## Pityesz46 (2011 Július 11)

kiss


Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


----------



## Pityesz46 (2011 Július 11)

:4:


pityesz46 írta:


> kiss


----------



## Pityesz46 (2011 Július 11)

kiss


Pityesz46 írta:


> :4:


----------



## domag (2011 Július 11)

Üdvözlök mindenkit Szentesről!


----------



## Pityesz46 (2011 Július 11)

:111:


pityesz46 írta:


> kiss


----------



## Pityesz46 (2011 Július 11)

Pityesz46 írta:


> :111:


----------



## Pityesz46 (2011 Július 11)

:444::444::0:


pityesz46 írta:


>


----------



## Pityesz46 (2011 Július 11)

:11:


pityesz46 írta:


> :444::444::0:


----------



## Pityesz46 (2011 Július 11)

:88::88::88:


pityesz46 írta:


> :11:


----------



## Pityesz46 (2011 Július 11)

:55::66:


pityesz46 írta:


> :88::88::88:


----------



## Pityesz46 (2011 Július 11)

\\m/\\m/


Pityesz46 írta:


> :55::66:


----------



## tetezui (2011 Július 11)

Üdvözlet Debrecenből


----------



## Pityesz46 (2011 Július 11)

kisskiss


Pityesz46 írta:


> \\m/\\m/


----------



## Pityesz46 (2011 Július 11)

:--:


Pityesz46 írta:


> kisskiss


----------



## domag (2011 Július 11)

induljon a visszaszámlálás!


----------



## domag (2011 Július 11)

20


----------



## Pityesz46 (2011 Július 11)

Pityesz46 írta:


> :--:


:butt::6:


----------



## Pityesz46 (2011 Július 11)

:6::6:
kiss


Pityesz46 írta:


> :butt::6:


----------



## Pityesz46 (2011 Július 11)

:77::--:


pityesz46 írta:


> :6::6:
> Kiss


----------



## Pityesz46 (2011 Július 11)

:33:


Pityesz46 írta:


> :77::--:


----------



## Pityesz46 (2011 Július 11)

Pityesz46 írta:


> :33:


----------



## domag (2011 Július 11)

19


----------



## Pityesz46 (2011 Július 11)

Pityesz46 írta:


> :--:




:33::twisted:


----------



## Pityesz46 (2011 Július 11)

Pityesz46 írta:


> :33::twisted:



kiss:33:


----------



## Pityesz46 (2011 Július 11)

Pityesz46 írta:


> kiss:33:



:cici::cici::-?


----------



## Pityesz46 (2011 Július 11)

kiss



Pityesz46 írta:


> :cici::cici::-?


----------



## Pityesz46 (2011 Július 11)

kiss


Pityesz46 írta:


> kiss


----------



## domag (2011 Július 11)

18


----------



## domag (2011 Július 11)

17


----------



## domag (2011 Július 11)

16


----------



## domag (2011 Július 11)

15


----------



## domag (2011 Július 11)

14


----------



## Mimmikri (2011 Július 11)

Üdv!


----------



## Mimmikri (2011 Július 11)

13?


----------



## Mimmikri (2011 Július 11)

jaaa, most már látom, visszaszámolsz. ööö, akkor nekem 10 (hamarosan nekemnyóc. )


----------



## domag (2011 Július 11)

igen, 13


----------



## domag (2011 Július 11)

12


----------



## domag (2011 Július 11)

11


----------



## domag (2011 Július 11)

10


----------



## domag (2011 Július 11)

9


----------



## domag (2011 Július 11)

8


----------



## Mimmikri (2011 Július 11)

hét.  szerintem.


----------



## domag (2011 Július 11)

7


----------



## domag (2011 Július 11)

6


----------



## domag (2011 Július 11)

5,4,3,2,1,0.


----------



## Mimmikri (2011 Július 11)

Hmm, nekem meglett a 20, a két nap is rég eltelt, de... Lehet, hogy csak türelmetlen vagyok?  Valamiért továbbra se lettem jogosult.


----------



## Mimmikri (2011 Július 11)

Türelmetlen voltam.  Minden szuper, működik.


----------



## Thomas Brenehmen (2011 Július 11)

én új vagyok itt..pár perces...nem tudtam én sem hogy hogyan kell válaszolni.. csak köszöntgettem 

Remélem, ezt megkapod!


----------



## Thomas Brenehmen (2011 Július 11)

Sziasztok! tudnátok abban segíteni mit kell tennem, csinálnom, beszereznem ha kint (Kanadában) szeretnék élni, dolgozni... stb! 

Óriási segítség lenne! 

Ha tudjátok kérlek levélben írjátok meg! 

Előre is köszönöm!


----------



## Gabóca72 (2011 Július 11)

*üzi*

Jó ötlet köszi, mert a regisztrációnál ezt nem közölték.:-?


----------



## Gabóca72 (2011 Július 11)

Második hozzászólás.


----------



## Gabóca72 (2011 Július 11)

Harmadik


----------



## Gabóca72 (2011 Július 11)

4.


----------



## Gabóca72 (2011 Július 11)

Ötödik.


----------



## Gabóca72 (2011 Július 11)

6.


----------



## Gabóca72 (2011 Július 11)

Hetedik.


----------



## Gabóca72 (2011 Július 11)

Nyolcadik.


----------



## Gabóca72 (2011 Július 11)

9.:!:


----------



## Gabóca72 (2011 Július 11)

Tizedik, holnap folytatom, ez így elég uncsi.


----------



## harkó (2011 Július 11)

*Sebaj*

Nem baj, többen vagyunk így


----------



## harkó (2011 Július 11)

*Sebaj*

Bocs, nem ide szántam az üzenetet


----------



## harkó (2011 Július 11)




----------



## varadisan (2011 Július 11)

Üdv mindenkinek!


----------



## varadisan (2011 Július 11)

Akkor én is kezdeném...


----------



## varadisan (2011 Július 11)

bla-bla


----------



## varadisan (2011 Július 11)

répa, retekmogyoró


----------



## harkó (2011 Július 11)

Ez finom lehet


----------



## varadisan (2011 Július 11)

abcdefgh


----------



## varadisan (2011 Július 11)

pqrst


----------



## varadisan (2011 Július 11)

:4: messze még a 20.


----------



## varadisan (2011 Július 11)

aaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## varadisan (2011 Július 11)

bbbbbbbbbbbb


----------



## BuzsikTibor (2011 Július 11)

fafaf


----------



## varadisan (2011 Július 11)

cccccccccccc


----------



## BuzsikTibor (2011 Július 11)

:d


----------



## BuzsikTibor (2011 Július 11)

dubajozás


----------



## varadisan (2011 Július 11)

dddddddddddddddddd


----------



## varadisan (2011 Július 11)

eeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## varadisan (2011 Július 11)

dubajozás?? a mindenit....melyik az????


----------



## varadisan (2011 Július 11)

wow


----------



## varadisan (2011 Július 11)

fffffffff


----------



## varadisan (2011 Július 11)

mennyinél járhatok???


----------



## varadisan (2011 Július 11)

ggggggg


----------



## varadisan (2011 Július 11)

hhhhhhhh


----------



## varadisan (2011 Július 11)

iiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## varadisan (2011 Július 11)

Sikerült
Köszönöm a kutyámnak, és mindenkinek, hogy támogattak ebben a fontos projektben!
Köszi!


----------



## mclaudia93 (2011 Július 11)

köszi


----------



## mclaudia93 (2011 Július 11)

k


----------



## hibbyzaki (2011 Július 11)

*egy*

egy


----------



## hibbyzaki (2011 Július 11)

*megy az agyamra, de ez nem baj, nem huzom fel magam, mert teljesiteni akarom! 1*

orulok nektek, feltetelek, remelem ti is szerettek engem !


----------



## hibbyzaki (2011 Július 11)

*megy az agyamra, de ez nem baj, nem huzom fel magam, mert teljesiteni akarom! 2*

teljesitlek, bazze !!


----------



## hibbyzaki (2011 Július 11)

*megy az agyamra, de ez nem baj, nem huzom fel magam, mert teljesiteni akarom! 3*

remelem, te is elvezed annyira a teljesitest, mint en !


----------



## b.emy (2011 Július 11)

nem semmi


----------



## hibbyzaki (2011 Július 11)

*megy az agyamra, de ez nem baj, nem huzom fel magam, mert teljesiteni akarom! 4*

teljesiteni komoly dolog !! bizony !


----------



## hibbyzaki (2011 Július 11)

*megy az agyamra, de ez nem baj, nem huzom fel magam, mert teljesiteni akarom! 5*

aki nem teljesit, az ne is egyék !!


----------



## petárda (2011 Július 11)

ufff


----------



## hibbyzaki (2011 Július 11)

*megy az agyamra, de ez nem baj, nem huzom fel magam, mert teljesiteni akarom! 6*

aki nem teljesit, annak szabjunk felteteleket !


----------



## petárda (2011 Július 11)

ez egy forró nap


----------



## petárda (2011 Július 11)

ööööö


----------



## petárda (2011 Július 11)

minden jó, hajó


----------



## petárda (2011 Július 11)

remélem ez már elég


----------



## hibbyzaki (2011 Július 11)

*megy az agyamra, de ez nem baj, nem huzom fel magam, mert teljesiteni akarom! 8*

akinek pedig felteteleket kell szabni, az ne is teljesithessen !!!!


----------



## hibbyzaki (2011 Július 11)

*megy az agyamra, de ez nem baj, nem huzom fel magam, mert teljesiteni akarom! 9*

teljesites - fél egészség !!


----------



## hibbyzaki (2011 Július 11)

*megy az agyamra, de ez nem baj, nem huzom fel magam, mert teljesiteni akarom! 10*

a teljesites élvezet !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hibbyzaki (2011 Július 11)

*megy az agyamra, de ez nem baj, nem huzom fel magam, mert teljesiteni akarom! 11*

mit élvezet, TOMBOLÁS !!!


----------



## hibbyzaki (2011 Július 11)

*megy az agyamra, de ez nem baj, nem huzom fel magam, mert teljesiteni akarom! 12*

oruljetek !! mindjárt tombol6ok !!


----------



## hibbyzaki (2011 Július 11)

*megy az agyamra, de ez nem baj, nem huzom fel magam, mert teljesiteni akarom! 13*

elvezkedunk, tombolunk, teljesitunk !! nincs jobb dolgunk ! mert nincs jobb dolog - mint teljesiteni, tombolni, elvezkedni !!


----------



## b.emy (2011 Július 11)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


t


----------



## b.emy (2011 Július 11)

y


----------



## b.emy (2011 Július 11)

...


----------



## hibbyzaki (2011 Július 11)

*megy az agyamra, de ez nem baj, nem huzom fel magam, mert teljesiteni akarom! 14*

teljesitettél, s lett teljesitmeny !! wow, ezt még leírom hatszor !!


----------



## b.emy (2011 Július 11)

......


----------



## b.emy (2011 Július 11)

.................


----------



## b.emy (2011 Július 11)

,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## b.emy (2011 Július 11)

,,,,,,,


----------



## hibbyzaki (2011 Július 11)

*megy az agyamra, de ez nem baj, nem huzom fel magam, mert teljesiteni akarom! 15*

teljesíts tinó, s okor lesz beloled !! /nem gondolom ám komolyan!/ csak gondolom!


----------



## b.emy (2011 Július 11)

,,,,,,,,,


----------



## b.emy (2011 Július 11)

kosziiiiii


----------



## hibbyzaki (2011 Július 11)

*megy az agyamra, de ez nem baj, nem huzom fel magam, mert teljesiteni akarom! 16*

teljesítés nélkul olyan leszel, mint a képzavar kép nélkul!!


----------



## hibbyzaki (2011 Július 11)

*megy az agyamra, de ez nem baj, nem huzom fel magam, mert teljesiteni akarom! 17*

unom ám kiaszottul !! de megéri! tudom!


----------



## hibbyzaki (2011 Július 11)

*megy az agyamra, de ez nem baj, nem huzom fel magam, mert teljesiteni akarom! 18*

miert csak husszor? azert tényleg nezheznenk nagyobb teljesitmenyre is kepesnek a forum tagjait !!


----------



## hibbyzaki (2011 Július 11)

*megy az agyamra, de ez nem baj, nem huzom fel magam, mert teljesiteni akarom! 19*

na most akkó 19, oszt elég legyen belolem !! csokolom!


----------



## hibbyzaki (2011 Július 11)

*megy az agyamra, de ez nem baj, nem huzom fel magam, mert teljesiteni akarom! 20*

teljes koru, jogu, tag lettem!!! hahahahaha !!! elvettetek fél orat az eletembol! ezzel tartoztok nekem, bazze !! háláljátok meg !!


----------



## hibbyzaki (2011 Július 11)

*most már felhuztam magam, vazz !*

ugyhogy mára elég is ! offline !!!!!!!!!


----------



## pkytty (2011 Július 11)

itt a helyem


----------



## pkytty (2011 Július 11)




----------



## pkytty (2011 Július 11)

meg sok van


----------



## pkytty (2011 Július 11)

ahhh mennyi szabály


----------



## pkytty (2011 Július 11)

...


----------



## pkytty (2011 Július 11)

....!!!!


----------



## pkytty (2011 Július 11)

azt hiszem meg jövök holnap


----------



## gatila (2011 Július 11)

egy


----------



## gatila (2011 Július 11)

megérett a meggy


----------



## gatila (2011 Július 11)

kettő


----------



## gatila (2011 Július 11)

csipkebokor vessző


----------



## gatila (2011 Július 11)

három


----------



## gatila (2011 Július 11)

te vagy az én párom


----------



## gatila (2011 Július 11)

négy


----------



## gatila (2011 Július 11)

te kis leány hová mégy


----------



## gatila (2011 Július 11)

öt


----------



## gatila (2011 Július 11)

érik a tök


----------



## gatila (2011 Július 11)

hat


----------



## gatila (2011 Július 11)

hasad a pad


----------



## gatila (2011 Július 11)

hét


----------



## gatila (2011 Július 11)

zsemlét süt a pék


----------



## gatila (2011 Július 11)

nyolc


----------



## gatila (2011 Július 11)

üres a polc


----------



## gatila (2011 Július 11)

kilenc


----------



## gatila (2011 Július 11)

kis Ferenc


----------



## gatila (2011 Július 11)

tíz


----------



## gatila (2011 Július 11)

tiszta víz


----------



## gatila (2011 Július 11)

Ha nem tiszta, vidd vissza,
Majd a cica megissza


----------



## dzsedaaj (2011 Július 11)

király volt


----------



## dzsedaaj (2011 Július 11)

nagyon jó ez a topic!


----------



## dzsedaaj (2011 Július 11)

Lol!


----------



## dzsedaaj (2011 Július 11)

hehheehhe!


----------



## dzsedaaj (2011 Július 11)

Imádom az aggresszív kismalacos poénokat!


----------



## dzsedaaj (2011 Július 11)

ez jó volt Sandris!


----------



## dzsedaaj (2011 Július 11)

Lol!!!!


----------



## dzsedaaj (2011 Július 11)

király topic!


----------



## dzsedaaj (2011 Július 11)

hehhheehe!


----------



## funk1ye (2011 Július 11)

Cyahelló


----------



## funk1ye (2011 Július 11)

asd


----------



## funk1ye (2011 Július 11)

sad


----------



## funk1ye (2011 Július 11)

4


----------



## funk1ye (2011 Július 11)

5


----------



## funk1ye (2011 Július 11)

6


----------



## funk1ye (2011 Július 11)

7


----------



## funk1ye (2011 Július 11)

8


----------



## funk1ye (2011 Július 11)

9


----------



## funk1ye (2011 Július 11)

10


----------



## funk1ye (2011 Július 11)

11


----------



## funk1ye (2011 Július 11)

12


----------



## funk1ye (2011 Július 11)

13


----------



## funk1ye (2011 Július 11)

14


----------



## funk1ye (2011 Július 11)

15


----------



## funk1ye (2011 Július 11)

16


----------



## funk1ye (2011 Július 11)

17


----------



## funk1ye (2011 Július 11)

18


----------



## funk1ye (2011 Július 11)

19


----------



## funk1ye (2011 Július 11)

20


----------



## m68 (2011 Július 11)

*Sziasztok*

Sziasztok,
1


----------



## m68 (2011 Július 11)

Sziasztok,
2


----------



## m68 (2011 Július 11)

Sziasztok,
3


----------



## m68 (2011 Július 11)

Sziasztok,
4


----------



## m68 (2011 Július 11)

Sziasztok,
5


----------



## m68 (2011 Július 11)

Sziasztok,
6


----------



## m68 (2011 Július 11)

Sziasztok,
7


----------



## m68 (2011 Július 11)

Sziasztok,
8


----------



## m68 (2011 Július 11)

Sziasztok,
9


----------



## m68 (2011 Július 11)

Sziasztok,
10


----------



## atis1972 (2011 Július 11)

Helló, sziasztok!


----------



## atis1972 (2011 Július 11)

Helló, sziasztok 2!


----------



## atis1972 (2011 Július 11)

Helló, sziasztok 3!


----------



## atis1972 (2011 Július 11)

Helló, sziasztok 4!


----------



## atis1972 (2011 Július 11)

Helló, sziasztok 5!


----------



## atis1972 (2011 Július 11)

Helló, sziasztok 6!


----------



## atis1972 (2011 Július 11)

Helló, sziasztok 7!


----------



## atis1972 (2011 Július 11)

Helló, sziasztok 8!


----------



## atis1972 (2011 Július 11)

Helló, sziasztok 9!


----------



## atis1972 (2011 Július 11)

Helló, sziasztok 10!


----------



## Charly72 (2011 Július 12)

*Koszonet a felvilagositasert*

Koszonet a felvilagositasert.
Valamint orulok, hogy megismerhettelek a Forumon keresztul.

Charly 72


----------



## Charly72 (2011 Július 12)

sziasztok


----------



## Charly72 (2011 Július 12)

Udvozlet!


----------



## vinkl (2011 Július 12)

Szép napot nektek!
És sok boldogságot!)


----------



## vinkl (2011 Július 12)

Birom Kanadát,még egyszer ellátogatnák oda!


----------



## pkytty (2011 Július 12)

hello


----------



## pkytty (2011 Július 12)

helloooo


----------



## pkytty (2011 Július 12)

...


----------



## pkytty (2011 Július 12)

!!!!


----------



## pkytty (2011 Július 12)




----------



## pkytty (2011 Július 12)




----------



## pkytty (2011 Július 12)

V


----------



## pkytty (2011 Július 12)

É


----------



## pkytty (2011 Július 12)

G


----------



## pkytty (2011 Július 12)

E


----------



## pkytty (2011 Július 12)

!


----------



## pkytty (2011 Július 12)

:d


----------



## pkytty (2011 Július 12)

...:d


----------



## pkytty (2011 Július 12)

sziasztok


----------



## Lonci33 (2011 Július 12)

sziasztok


----------



## Lonci33 (2011 Július 12)

megjöttem


----------



## Lonci33 (2011 Július 12)

örülök, hogy itt lehetek


----------



## Lonci33 (2011 Július 12)

1


----------



## Lonci33 (2011 Július 12)

2


----------



## Lonci33 (2011 Július 12)

3


----------



## Lonci33 (2011 Július 12)

4


----------



## Lonci33 (2011 Július 12)

5


----------



## Lonci33 (2011 Július 12)

6


----------



## Lonci33 (2011 Július 12)

a balcsin 35 fok van


----------



## Lonci33 (2011 Július 12)

még a szél se fúj


----------



## Lonci33 (2011 Július 12)

a medencében jó a víz


----------



## Lonci33 (2011 Július 12)

7


----------



## Lonci33 (2011 Július 12)

8


----------



## Lonci33 (2011 Július 12)

9


----------



## Lonci33 (2011 Július 12)

10


----------



## Lonci33 (2011 Július 12)

11


----------



## Lonci33 (2011 Július 12)

12


----------



## Lonci33 (2011 Július 12)

13


----------



## Lonci33 (2011 Július 12)

14


----------



## Gicamee (2011 Július 12)

Hello


----------



## Gicamee (2011 Július 12)

Köszi:
Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
Itt a lehetoseg:wink:


----------



## Gicamee (2011 Július 12)




----------



## Gicamee (2011 Július 12)

Miután megszereztem a 20 hozzászólást, azután kell + 2 napot várnom?


----------



## Gicamee (2011 Július 12)

:g


----------



## Gicamee (2011 Július 12)

:d


----------



## Gicamee (2011 Július 12)




----------



## Gicamee (2011 Július 12)

:')


----------



## Gicamee (2011 Július 12)




----------



## Gicamee (2011 Július 12)

I love my Cavalier King Charles Spánielem


----------



## Gicamee (2011 Július 12)

Tudom h nem helyesen írtam, dehát... Németes vagyok


----------



## Gicamee (2011 Július 12)

Ics spreche ein bisschen deutsch...


----------



## Gicamee (2011 Július 12)

I love Adele!


----------



## Gicamee (2011 Július 12)

(r)


----------



## Gicamee (2011 Július 12)

Vajon mért teszi mindig kisbetűre a nagyot???


----------



## Gicamee (2011 Július 12)

I love olvasás


----------



## Gicamee (2011 Július 12)

Sorry h hülyeségeket írok de megszeretném szerezni a 20 hozzászólásomat merthogy egy másik portálon le fogják őket szedni...


----------



## Gicamee (2011 Július 12)

I love italia


----------



## Gicamee (2011 Július 12)

I love Porto Santa Margherita, Caorle külvárosa


----------



## Gicamee (2011 Július 12)

I love minden


----------



## Gicamee (2011 Július 12)

pozitív világszemlélet...


----------



## Gicamee (2011 Július 12)

Gúdbáj


----------



## dzsingiszbatukan (2011 Július 12)




----------



## dzsingiszbatukan (2011 Július 12)




----------



## dzsingiszbatukan (2011 Július 12)




----------



## dzsingiszbatukan (2011 Július 12)

:444:


----------



## dzsingiszbatukan (2011 Július 12)




----------



## dzsingiszbatukan (2011 Július 12)




----------



## dzsingiszbatukan (2011 Július 12)

:55:


----------



## dzsingiszbatukan (2011 Július 12)

:4:


----------



## dzsingiszbatukan (2011 Július 12)

:!:


----------



## bvikoca (2011 Július 12)

Én is!


----------



## bvikoca (2011 Július 12)

Tök jó, hogy ez van!


----------



## bvikoca (2011 Július 12)

Mert különben sz.r lenne!


----------



## bvikoca (2011 Július 12)

Ügyes gondolat!


----------



## bvikoca (2011 Július 12)

Na mindjárt megvagyok!


----------



## bvikoca (2011 Július 12)

Kész is!


----------



## bvikoca (2011 Július 12)

Köszi!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Artakso (2011 Július 12)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Artakso (2011 Július 12)

Tetszik ez a hely...


----------



## dzsingiszbatukan (2011 Július 12)




----------



## Artakso (2011 Július 12)

...


----------



## Artakso (2011 Július 12)

lehet meg lesz a 20...


----------



## Artakso (2011 Július 12)

hozzászólás


----------



## dzsingiszbatukan (2011 Július 12)

:4:


----------



## dzsingiszbatukan (2011 Július 12)

:twisted:


----------



## dzsingiszbatukan (2011 Július 12)




----------



## dzsingiszbatukan (2011 Július 12)




----------



## dzsingiszbatukan (2011 Július 12)




----------



## dzsingiszbatukan (2011 Július 12)

:--:


----------



## dzsingiszbatukan (2011 Július 12)




----------



## dzsingiszbatukan (2011 Július 12)

:6:


----------



## dzsingiszbatukan (2011 Július 12)

:111:


----------



## dzsingiszbatukan (2011 Július 12)

8)


----------



## dzsingiszbatukan (2011 Július 12)




----------



## Gabóca72 (2011 Július 12)

Sziasztok üdv Kiskunhalasról, itt már 34 fok van, jó az idő.


----------



## Gabóca72 (2011 Július 12)

Köszönjük Melittának ezt a topicot, mert különben évekig várhatnánk, hogy kommunikálni tudjunk valakivel valamilyen témában.


----------



## m68 (2011 Július 12)

Sziasztok,


----------



## m68 (2011 Július 12)

Sziasztok,
12


----------



## mankamankamanka (2011 Július 12)

Nagyon érdekel engem is. Manka


----------



## mankamankamanka (2011 Július 12)

slena írta:


> Micimackó és barátai:


Köszönöm


----------



## zsoka 0426 (2011 Július 12)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


Üdv Mindenkinek! -_-


----------



## zsoka 0426 (2011 Július 12)

Melitta írta:


> 1, jelen


Bruno nevü12 éves kutyánk meghalt.


----------



## zsoka 0426 (2011 Július 12)

imrus írta:


> 2 szia jelen


Sziasztok!!


----------



## zsoka 0426 (2011 Július 12)

1valaky írta:


> szuper vagykiss


Ügyes vagy!


----------



## zsoka 0426 (2011 Július 12)

Wulfi írta:


> Köszi, Melitta! kiss


Köszi, Zsóka!


----------



## zsoka 0426 (2011 Július 12)

Abigel573 írta:


> Kreáltam egy mindegy mit ír be szóláncot a kezdőknek... azt se használják...
> Talán túl egyszerű.


Vagy túl hosszú.


----------



## zsoka 0426 (2011 Július 12)

durcy írta:


> Nagyon segitö kész vagy de ilyen egy jó moderator.kiss


Kellemes napot!


----------



## zsoka 0426 (2011 Július 12)

Melitta írta:


> 7, sziasztokkiss


Rendesek vagytok!


----------



## zsoka 0426 (2011 Július 12)

Kalaman írta:


> hello mindenki!


Nektek is!kiss


----------



## zsoka 0426 (2011 Július 12)

klne2 írta:


> Üdvözlet Szegedről!


Szintén Üdvözlet Mosonmagyaróvárról!


----------



## zsoka 0426 (2011 Július 12)

durcy írta:


> *KEDVES MELITTA GRATULÁLOK A 12 000. HOZZÁSZÓLÁSODHOZ *​
> *ÉS MÉG TÖBBSZÖRÖS ENNYIT KIVÁNOK NEKED, MERT AMIG VAGY ADDIG MI IS LEHETÜNK.*kiss​
> 
> 
> ​


Csatlakozom az előttem szólóhoz!


----------



## nagybez (2011 Július 12)

1


----------



## nagybez (2011 Július 12)

2


----------



## nagybez (2011 Július 12)

3


----------



## nagybez (2011 Július 12)

4


----------



## nagybez (2011 Július 12)

5


----------



## nagybez (2011 Július 12)

6


----------



## nagybez (2011 Július 12)

7


----------



## nagybez (2011 Július 12)

8


----------



## nagybez (2011 Július 12)

9


----------



## nagybez (2011 Július 12)

10


----------



## nagybez (2011 Július 12)

11


----------



## nagybez (2011 Július 12)

12


----------



## vijudit (2011 Július 12)

1


----------



## nagybez (2011 Július 12)

13


----------



## vijudit (2011 Július 12)

1+1


----------



## nagybez (2011 Július 12)

14


----------



## nagybez (2011 Július 12)

15


----------



## nagybez (2011 Július 12)

16


----------



## nagybez (2011 Július 12)

17


----------



## nagybez (2011 Július 12)

18


----------



## nagybez (2011 Július 12)

19


----------



## nagybez (2011 Július 12)

20


----------



## angyalkám (2011 Július 12)

Szép meleg napot +36 fok!


----------



## nagybez (2011 Július 12)

?


----------



## nagybez (2011 Július 12)

??


----------



## Stanfield (2011 Július 12)

Első hozzászólásom.


----------



## Stanfield (2011 Július 12)

2


----------



## Stanfield (2011 Július 12)

3


----------



## Stanfield (2011 Július 12)

4


----------



## Stanfield (2011 Július 12)

5


----------



## Stanfield (2011 Július 12)

6


----------



## Stanfield (2011 Július 12)

7


----------



## Stanfield (2011 Július 12)

8


----------



## Stanfield (2011 Július 12)

9


----------



## Stanfield (2011 Július 12)

10


----------



## Stanfield (2011 Július 12)

11


----------



## Stanfield (2011 Július 12)

12


----------



## Stanfield (2011 Július 12)

13


----------



## djfreddy (2011 Július 12)

melitta írta:


> aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


 1


----------



## Stanfield (2011 Július 12)

14


----------



## djfreddy (2011 Július 12)

djfreddy írta:


> 1


2


----------



## Stanfield (2011 Július 12)

15


----------



## djfreddy (2011 Július 12)

3


----------



## Stanfield (2011 Július 12)

16


----------



## djfreddy (2011 Július 12)

4


----------



## djfreddy (2011 Július 12)

5


----------



## Stanfield (2011 Július 12)

17


----------



## djfreddy (2011 Július 12)

6


----------



## Stanfield (2011 Július 12)

18


----------



## djfreddy (2011 Július 12)

7


----------



## djfreddy (2011 Július 12)

8


----------



## Stanfield (2011 Július 12)

19


----------



## djfreddy (2011 Július 12)

9


----------



## Stanfield (2011 Július 12)

20


----------



## djfreddy (2011 Július 12)

10


----------



## djfreddy (2011 Július 12)

11


----------



## djfreddy (2011 Július 12)

12


----------



## djfreddy (2011 Július 12)

13


----------



## djfreddy (2011 Július 12)

14


----------



## djfreddy (2011 Július 12)

15


----------



## djfreddy (2011 Július 12)

16


----------



## djfreddy (2011 Július 12)

17


----------



## djfreddy (2011 Július 12)

18


----------



## djfreddy (2011 Július 12)

19


----------



## djfreddy (2011 Július 12)

20 hurrá éljen


----------



## Boglarka143 (2011 Július 12)

Sziasztok Kolozsvarrol


----------



## m68 (2011 Július 12)

Sziasztok,


----------



## m68 (2011 Július 12)

Sziasztok,
14


----------



## m68 (2011 Július 12)

Sziasztok,
15


----------



## m68 (2011 Július 12)

Sziasztok,
16


----------



## m68 (2011 Július 12)

Sziasztok,
17


----------



## m68 (2011 Július 12)

Sziasztok,
18


----------



## m68 (2011 Július 12)

Sziasztok,
19


----------



## m68 (2011 Július 12)

Sziasztok,

20!!!


----------



## m68 (2011 Július 12)

Sziasztok


----------



## gabga (2011 Július 12)

szia!


----------



## harkó (2011 Július 12)

köszönöm a feltett anyagokat... nagyon sokat segítettetek


----------



## harkó (2011 Július 12)

holnap mindent bele jön a megpróbáltatás...azaz a vizsga


----------



## harkó (2011 Július 12)

sok sikert a vizsgázóknak


----------



## evincsi (2011 Július 12)

Sziasztok

Üdv mindenkinek


----------



## LLenke (2011 Július 13)

szervusztok kedves fórumozók!


----------



## LLenke (2011 Július 13)

én is szeretném megköszönni az összefoglalót. hasznos, mindent átfogó és ami a legfontosabb, könnyen értelmezhető.


----------



## szelesteirita (2011 Július 13)

beköszönök - először


----------



## szelesteirita (2011 Július 13)

hogy meglegyen az öt hozzászólás, jellemzően...


----------



## szelesteirita (2011 Július 13)

köszi ezt a témát!


----------



## szelesteirita (2011 Július 13)

jó a bevezető, érthető


----------



## duke (2011 Július 13)

Köszönet


----------



## duke (2011 Július 13)

Beköszönök!


Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


----------



## duke (2011 Július 13)

evincsi írta:


> Sziasztok
> 
> Üdv mindenkinek



Sziasztok

Üdv mindenkinek


----------



## vijudit (2011 Július 13)

1+1+1


----------



## vijudit (2011 Július 13)

1+1+1+1


----------



## vijudit (2011 Július 13)

1+1+1+1+1


----------



## pipikutya (2011 Július 13)

sziasztok!


----------



## pancsi07 (2011 Július 13)




----------



## pipikutya (2011 Július 13)

Én is beköszöntem!


----------



## pancsi07 (2011 Július 13)

nagyon jó ez a program!!


----------



## pancsi07 (2011 Július 13)

fúúú ez nagyon jól néz ki


----------



## pancsi07 (2011 Július 13)




----------



## zsoka 0426 (2011 Július 13)

nagybez írta:


> ?


1


----------



## zsoka 0426 (2011 Július 13)

pipikutya írta:


> Én is beköszöntem!


sziasztok


----------



## zsoka 0426 (2011 Július 13)

pipikutya írta:


> sziasztok!


1234


----------



## marcsi46 (2011 Július 13)

jo


----------



## zsoka 0426 (2011 Július 13)

m68 írta:


> Sziasztok,
> 
> 20!!!


most már nekem is meg van


----------



## zsoka 0426 (2011 Július 13)

m68 írta:


> Sziasztok


 mosonmagyaróvár


----------



## marcsi46 (2011 Július 13)

*jo*

jo


----------



## pipikutya (2011 Július 13)

köszi szépen!


----------



## marcsi46 (2011 Július 13)

*jo*

nagyon jo


----------



## pipikutya (2011 Július 13)

szarvas


----------



## Ééénis (2011 Július 13)

vagyok


----------



## Ééénis (2011 Július 13)

szlovákia


----------



## Ééénis (2011 Július 13)

Bátorkeszi


----------



## marcsi46 (2011 Július 13)

*villámlás*

nem félelmetes


----------



## Ééénis (2011 Július 13)

nyári szünet


----------



## Ééénis (2011 Július 13)

gyujtom a


----------



## Ééénis (2011 Július 13)

hozzaszolasokat


----------



## marcsi46 (2011 Július 13)

*jo*

jo


----------



## dthy666 (2011 Július 13)

Sziasztok! Még új vagyok!


----------



## pipikutya (2011 Július 13)

nincs itt senki?


----------



## Ééénis (2011 Július 13)

hetedik?


----------



## Ééénis (2011 Július 13)

uncsi


----------



## marcsi46 (2011 Július 13)

*jo*

jo


----------



## pipikutya (2011 Július 13)

én is új vagyok


----------



## pipikutya (2011 Július 13)

és nekem is kell még


----------



## Ééénis (2011 Július 13)

narancs


----------



## pipikutya (2011 Július 13)

vagy


----------



## marcsi46 (2011 Július 13)

*kutyi*

nekem 4 kutyám van


----------



## Ééénis (2011 Július 13)

piros


----------



## pipikutya (2011 Július 13)

7


----------



## Ééénis (2011 Július 13)

sárga


----------



## Ééénis (2011 Július 13)

zöld


----------



## marcsi46 (2011 Július 13)

*jo*

jo


----------



## pipikutya (2011 Július 13)

lila


----------



## Ééénis (2011 Július 13)

sötétkék


----------



## Ééénis (2011 Július 13)

lila


----------



## Ééénis (2011 Július 13)

szürke


----------



## marcsi46 (2011 Július 13)

*jo*

jo


----------



## Ééénis (2011 Július 13)

nem tudom


----------



## Ééénis (2011 Július 13)

bordó


----------



## Ééénis (2011 Július 13)

barna


----------



## marcsi46 (2011 Július 13)

*lo*

imádom a lovakat


----------



## Ééénis (2011 Július 13)

húsz


----------



## marcsi46 (2011 Július 13)

*jo*

jo


----------



## pipikutya (2011 Július 13)

még 4


----------



## pipikutya (2011 Július 13)

19


----------



## pipikutya (2011 Július 13)

20
Köszönöm a lehetőséget!!!!


----------



## LZsofi (2011 Július 13)

Sziasztok


----------



## LZsofi (2011 Július 13)

Éliás


----------



## LZsofi (2011 Július 13)

Tóbiás


----------



## LZsofi (2011 Július 13)

egy


----------



## LZsofi (2011 Július 13)

tál


----------



## LZsofi (2011 Július 13)

dödöle


----------



## LZsofi (2011 Július 13)

ettél


----------



## LZsofi (2011 Július 13)

belőle


----------



## LZsofi (2011 Július 13)

kertbe


----------



## LZsofi (2011 Július 13)

mentek


----------



## LZsofi (2011 Július 13)

a


----------



## LZsofi (2011 Július 13)

tyúkok


----------



## LZsofi (2011 Július 13)

mind


----------



## LZsofi (2011 Július 13)

megették


----------



## LZsofi (2011 Július 13)

a magot


----------



## LZsofi (2011 Július 13)

és már csak 5 hiányzik


----------



## LZsofi (2011 Július 13)

nagyon tetszik az oldal


----------



## LZsofi (2011 Július 13)

csak szeretnék már én is állandó tag lenni


----------



## LZsofi (2011 Július 13)

de még majdnem 48 óra hátravan...


----------



## LZsofi (2011 Július 13)

viszont a 20 hozzászólás pipa! köszi a lehetőséget!!


----------



## amethe (2011 Július 13)

ez jo ötlet!


----------



## janoshman (2011 Július 13)

Hali, és megszületett az első hozzászólás


----------



## janoshman (2011 Július 13)

A világ másik felén most egy kicsivel vagyunk túl az ebéden


----------



## janoshman (2011 Július 13)

Az idő remek, igazi nyári kánikula van


----------



## janoshman (2011 Július 13)

:d


----------



## janoshman (2011 Július 13)

ez az oldal tényleg remek


----------



## janoshman (2011 Július 13)

sok hasznos dolgot találtam már rajta


----------



## janoshman (2011 Július 13)

rengeteg segédanyagot


----------



## janoshman (2011 Július 13)

majd megköszönöm, ha be tudom szerezni őket az oldalról


----------



## janoshman (2011 Július 13)

persze ha végre állandó tag leszek


----------



## janoshman (2011 Július 13)

ilyen gyorsan még sehol sem szereztem 10 hozzászólást


----------



## janoshman (2011 Július 13)

már nem sok van hátra


----------



## janoshman (2011 Július 13)

huh, most nézem, hogy de régen regiztem


----------



## janoshman (2011 Július 13)

akkor nehéz szülés volt a hozzászólás


----------



## janoshman (2011 Július 13)

tök béna, hogy az ember magának irogat


----------



## janoshman (2011 Július 13)

hoppá, lassan elkezdődhet a visszaszámlálás...


----------



## janoshman (2011 Július 13)

nem kell megijedni, nem fogok hozzászólásonként számolni


----------



## janoshman (2011 Július 13)

vár...


----------



## janoshman (2011 Július 13)

mindjárt...


----------



## janoshman (2011 Július 13)

ezt is megtudtam, csak 20 mp-ként írhatok


----------



## janoshman (2011 Július 13)

ééés sikerült, megvan a 20. bejegyzés


----------



## janoshman (2011 Július 13)

nem is volt nehéz


----------



## dorel (2011 Július 13)

20


----------



## dorel (2011 Július 13)

19


----------



## dorel (2011 Július 13)

18


----------



## dorel (2011 Július 13)

17


----------



## dorel (2011 Július 13)

16


----------



## dorel (2011 Július 13)

15


----------



## dorel (2011 Július 13)

14


----------



## dorel (2011 Július 13)

13


----------



## dorel (2011 Július 13)

12


----------



## dorel (2011 Július 13)

11


----------



## dorel (2011 Július 13)

10


----------



## dorel (2011 Július 13)

9


----------



## dorel (2011 Július 13)

8


----------



## dorel (2011 Július 13)

7


----------



## dorel (2011 Július 13)

6


----------



## dorel (2011 Július 13)

5


----------



## dorel (2011 Július 13)

4


----------



## dorel (2011 Július 13)

3


----------



## dorel (2011 Július 13)

2


----------



## dorel (2011 Július 13)

végre, vége !


----------



## asylum033 (2011 Július 13)

Üdv Debrecenből!


----------



## asylum033 (2011 Július 13)

Szép nyarat!


----------



## asylum033 (2011 Július 13)

Egy - megérett a meggy


----------



## asylum033 (2011 Július 13)

Kettő - csipkebokor vessző


----------



## asylum033 (2011 Július 13)

Három - várom a párom


----------



## asylum033 (2011 Július 13)

Négy - ......


----------



## asylum033 (2011 Július 13)

Öt - megérett a tök


----------



## asylum033 (2011 Július 13)

Semmilyen módon nem befolyásolta a forint árfolyamát a vártnál kedvezőbb inflációs adat − annál inkább meglátszott rajta a nemzetközi devizapiacokon kialakult pánik.


----------



## asylum033 (2011 Július 13)

A Sundance-fődíjas, 2005-ös filmet itthon a Titanic fesztiválon láthattuk, majd a Mokép kezdte forgalmazni dvd-n. Miután Magyarországon eddig kevesen nézték (négyezren a mozikban, 2500-an dvd-n), szeretnénk bemutatni a nagyközönségnek. Ez az a film, ami két zenekar frontemberéről és a köztük lévő fesztültségről készült: egyikük híres lesz egy reklám segítségével (a dandywarholos Courtney Taylor), a másikuk nem (Anton Newcombe a Brian Jonestown Massacre-ből). "Ez nem egy MTV Rockumentary, ez egy jó sztori, jól összevágva" - írta kritikusunk hat éve .


----------



## asylum033 (2011 Július 13)

A tegnapi nap folyamán a Foo Fighters épp a londoni Roundhouse-ban adott koncertet, ami közben Dave Grohl meglátta, hogy az egyik rajongó az átlagosnál durvábban verekszik a nézőtéren. Ebben nem lenne semmi izgalmas, de Grohl kidobatta a rajongót.


----------



## asylum033 (2011 Július 13)

Garancsi István, a Videoton tulajdonosa a Bajnokok Ligája csoportkörét még elérhetetlennek tartja, de a Sturm Graz ellen továbbjutást vár. Célja, hogy a klub néhány éven belül egy holland középcsapat szintjén álljon, és a hazai meccseken tízezres legyen az átlagnézőszám.


----------



## asylum033 (2011 Július 13)

Nem kell Crespo, nem kell sztár

"A Crespo-ügy kapcsán ránk aggatták, hogy titkolózunk. Nincsenek szenzációs híreink, csak akkor jelentünk be bármit, ha már megtörtént. A magyar vállalati kultúrának megfelelően dolgozunk, azaz vannak dolgok, amik a nyilvánosságra tartoznak, és vannak, amik nem. Többek között ezért sem közöljük a játékosok vételárát. Ha minden magyar csapat megteszi, akkor mi is ki fogjuk adni, de ettől még messze vagyunk."


----------



## asylum033 (2011 Július 13)

Kínában és Kanadában a McLaren legyőzte a Red Bullt és Sebastian Vettelt idén, de a világbajnok első igazi veresége a hétvégén jött Silverstone-ban.


----------



## asylum033 (2011 Július 13)

"Kemény verseny volt, a Ferrari nagyon gyorsan ment, különösen Fernando, le is győzött minket. El kell fogadnunk a vereséget, leckét kaptunk, így most nekünk kell lépnünk, és erősebben visszajönnünk a következő két futamra. A vb fontos szakaszában vagyunk, figyelnünk kell, hogy az üldözőink ne jöjjenek túl közel hozzánk" - idézte Vettelt az autosport.com


----------



## asylum033 (2011 Július 13)

Debrecen (latinul Debretinum, németül Debrezin, szlovákul Debrecín, románul Debrețin, lengyelül Debreczyn) Magyarország második legnagyobb és legnépesebb városa, Hajdú-Bihar megye és a Debreceni kistérség székhelye. A megye mintegy 38,2 %-a él Debrecenben. Debrecen a Tiszántúl legnagyobb és legjelentősebb városa. Időnként „a kálvinista Róma” néven vagy „cívisváros”-ként emlegetik. Kelet-Magyarország régió, az Észak-Alföld statisztikai régió és a Tiszántúl nagytáj szellemi, kulturális, gazdasági, idegenforgalmi és közlekedési központja.


----------



## asylum033 (2011 Július 13)

Micsoda körülményeknek köszönheti Debrecen létrejöttét, azt nem tudom, de azt sem fejthetem meg, mi bírhatott rá harmincezer embert, hogy olyan vidéket válasszon magának lakóhelyéül, ahol sem forrás, sem folyó, sem tüzelő, sem építőanyag nincs...


----------



## asylum033 (2011 Július 13)

Debrecenben és környékén a napsütéses órák száma sok éves átlag alapján körülbelül évi 2000.[3]
Az évi átlaghőmérséklet 10 °C körüli. A legmelegebb hónap a július +21 °C, a leghidegebb pedig a január -2 °C átlaghőmérséklettel. A téli hónapokon kívül gyakoriak az áprilisi vagy májusi fagyok.


----------



## asylum033 (2011 Július 13)

A honfoglalás előtt a területen több különböző népcsoport élt. Az ókortól kezdve számos népcsoport (vandálok, gótok, szarmaták, gepidák, avarok) telepedett le hosszabb-rövidebb időre a mai Debrecen területén. A szarmaták által épített Csörsz árok két nyomvonala is átmegy a városon


----------



## asylum033 (2011 Július 13)

A mohácsi vész után Debrecen sorsa viszontagságos volt; védurai közül legnevezetesebb volt Enyingi Török Bálint, ki a reformációt 1536-ban Debrecenbe behozta és az Melius Péter, a város első püspöke alatt annyira elterjedt, hogy 1552-re a katolikus egyház teljesen megszűnt.


----------



## asylum033 (2011 Július 13)

A második világháború alatt Debrecen hatalmas veszteségeket szenvedett. Az 1944 augusztusi bombatámadások során az épületek fele elpusztult, további 20%-uk megrongálódott. 1944. után megkezdődik az újjáépítés, és Debrecen egy időre másodszor is az ország fővárosa lett, amikor itt ülésezett az Ideiglenes Nemzetgyűlés, és száz napig itt tevékenykedett az Ideiglenes Nemzeti Kormány is. A polgárok nekiláttak a város újjáépítésének, azonban a háború előtti állapotok teljes visszaállítását az új rendszer nem tette lehetővé. Az államosítások során a város területének felét elvesztette, ezeket újonnan kialakított községekhez csatolták, ezenkívül Debrecen a Hortobágy feletti rendelkezési jogát is elveszítette. Bár az újonnan épült lakótelepek megváltoztatták a városi arculatát, de otthont teremtettek azoknak, akiknek háza elpusztult a háborúban.


----------



## asylum033 (2011 Július 13)

miért nem tudok letölteni ha megvan a 20 hozzászólás


----------



## vijudit (2011 Július 13)

1+1+1+1+1+1


----------



## vijudit (2011 Július 13)

1+1+1+1+1+1+1


----------



## vijudit (2011 Július 13)

1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1


----------



## vijudit (2011 Július 13)

1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1


----------



## vijudit (2011 Július 13)

1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1


----------



## dthy666 (2011 Július 13)

Süss fel nap


----------



## dthy666 (2011 Július 13)

fényes nap


----------



## dthy666 (2011 Július 13)

kertek alatt a ludaink


----------



## kisZamek (2011 Július 13)

Sziasztok!Érdekes téma!El lehet rajta gondolkozni!


----------



## kisZamek (2011 Július 13)

sziasztok!
Mindenkinek szép napot!


----------



## kisZamek (2011 Július 13)

Sziasztok!
Mindenkinek jó keresgetést kívánok!


----------



## kisZamek (2011 Július 13)

Sziasztok!
Yamahára lenne stílusotok?
Köszi!


----------



## kisZamek (2011 Július 13)

Valami mulatós kellene!
Köszi előre is!


----------



## kisZamek (2011 Július 13)

Sziasztok!
Nagyon hasznos letöltés!
Köszi!


----------



## barba83 (2011 Július 13)

sziasztok


----------



## barba83 (2011 Július 13)

2


----------



## barba83 (2011 Július 13)

3


----------



## barba83 (2011 Július 13)

4


----------



## barba83 (2011 Július 13)

5


----------



## kisZamek (2011 Július 13)

Sziasztok!
Mindenkinek kellemes délutánt kívánok!
Mindenem a ZENE!


----------



## barba83 (2011 Július 13)

6


----------



## barba83 (2011 Július 13)

7


----------



## barba83 (2011 Július 13)

8


----------



## barba83 (2011 Július 13)

9


----------



## barba83 (2011 Július 13)

10


----------



## rebaba (2011 Július 13)

halihó!


----------



## barba83 (2011 Július 13)

11


----------



## rebaba (2011 Július 13)

2


----------



## kisZamek (2011 Július 13)

Sziasztok!
Most akarok tanulni egy pár magyar nótát,nagy segítség az oldal!
Köszönöm!


----------



## rebaba (2011 Július 13)

3


----------



## barba83 (2011 Július 13)

12


----------



## rebaba (2011 Július 13)

4


----------



## kisZamek (2011 Július 13)

Midiben nincs valakinek Magyar nótái?
Köszi!


----------



## barba83 (2011 Július 13)

13


----------



## barba83 (2011 Július 13)

14


----------



## rebaba (2011 Július 13)

5


----------



## barba83 (2011 Július 13)

15


----------



## rebaba (2011 Július 13)

6


----------



## barba83 (2011 Július 13)

16


----------



## rebaba (2011 Július 13)

7


----------



## barba83 (2011 Július 13)

17


----------



## rebaba (2011 Július 13)

8


----------



## barba83 (2011 Július 13)

18


----------



## rebaba (2011 Július 13)

9


----------



## barba83 (2011 Július 13)

19


----------



## barba83 (2011 Július 13)

és kész


----------



## rebaba (2011 Július 13)

10


----------



## rebaba (2011 Július 13)

11


----------



## rebaba (2011 Július 13)

12


----------



## rebaba (2011 Július 13)

13


----------



## rebaba (2011 Július 13)

14


----------



## kisZamek (2011 Július 13)

Sziasztok!
Valaki meg tudná mondani,hogy ki lehet az eredeti előadója a Tornyok felett című dalnak!
Köszi!


----------



## rebaba (2011 Július 13)

15


----------



## rebaba (2011 Július 13)

16


----------



## rebaba (2011 Július 13)

17


----------



## rebaba (2011 Július 13)

18


----------



## rebaba (2011 Július 13)

19


----------



## kisZamek (2011 Július 13)

Valakinek nincs meg Hungária-Amerika hangja című dala midiben?
Köszi szépen!


----------



## kisZamek (2011 Július 13)

Sziasztok!
Üdvözlök mindenkit!


----------



## kisZamek (2011 Július 13)

Rebaba folytatom,ha nem bánod!
20


----------



## kisZamek (2011 Július 13)

21


----------



## kisZamek (2011 Július 13)

22


----------



## kisZamek (2011 Július 13)

Én is itt vagyok!


----------



## kisZamek (2011 Július 13)

Van még itt valaki?


----------



## orokat (2011 Július 13)

Üdv mindenkinek!


----------



## kisZamek (2011 Július 13)

Sziasztok!
Mindenkinek jó munkát!


----------



## kisZamek (2011 Július 13)

Kitartás az biztos kell egy nagyobb darab elkészítéséhez!
Mindent bele!


----------



## kisZamek (2011 Július 13)

Mindenkinek jó elmélkedést!


----------



## kisZamek (2011 Július 13)

És persze szép napot!


----------



## kisZamek (2011 Július 13)

köszi szépen Melitta!
Szép a mosolyod!


----------



## eszter1990 (2011 Július 13)

hello


----------



## dthy666 (2011 Július 13)

21


----------



## dthy666 (2011 Július 13)

mindenhol ilyen meleg van??


----------



## gyombercica (2011 Július 13)

neked is hello és üdv


----------



## gyombercica (2011 Július 13)

még annál is melegebb


----------



## nemandr (2011 Július 13)

ok


----------



## nemandr (2011 Július 13)

neked is


----------



## nemandr (2011 Július 13)

akkor most már jól vagy


----------



## nemandr (2011 Július 13)

ez bölcs gondolat


----------



## nemandr (2011 Július 13)

majd kisüt a nap


----------



## nemandr (2011 Július 13)

jó hogy megírtad


----------



## nemandr (2011 Július 13)

engem is érdekel


----------



## treffduo (2011 Július 13)

üdv.1


----------



## treffduo (2011 Július 13)

ja


----------



## Illyria86 (2011 Július 13)

**

Sziasztok.Nagyon kéne nekem az a 20 hozzászólás,két könyvet szeretnék letölteni tőletek amit sehonnan máshonnan nemtudnék,vagy legalábbis nem találtam.De ha valaki elküldené emailben azt is megköszönöném


----------



## nadie17 (2011 Július 13)

1


----------



## nadie17 (2011 Július 13)

2


----------



## nadie17 (2011 Július 13)

3


----------



## nadie17 (2011 Július 13)

4


----------



## nadie17 (2011 Július 13)

5


----------



## nadie17 (2011 Július 13)

6


----------



## nadie17 (2011 Július 13)

7


----------



## nyusi (2011 Július 13)

Itt vagyok


----------



## nyusi (2011 Július 13)

2:smile:


----------



## nyusi (2011 Július 13)

3:razz:


----------



## nyusi (2011 Július 13)

4:razz:


----------



## nyusi (2011 Július 13)

jó ötlet


----------



## nyusi (2011 Július 13)

6


----------



## nyusi (2011 Július 13)

7


----------



## nyusi (2011 Július 13)

8:razz:


----------



## nyusi (2011 Július 13)

9


----------



## nyusi (2011 Július 13)

10


----------



## nyusi (2011 Július 13)

11


----------



## nyusi (2011 Július 13)

:sad::sad::sad:


----------



## nyusi (2011 Július 13)

:grin::smile::grin:


----------



## nyusi (2011 Július 13)

14


----------



## nyusi (2011 Július 13)

15


----------



## nyusi (2011 Július 13)

16


----------



## nyusi (2011 Július 13)

holnap is meleg lesz


----------



## nyusi (2011 Július 13)

:wink::wink::wink:


----------



## nyusi (2011 Július 13)

Köszi a segítséget


----------



## nyusi (2011 Július 13)

20


----------



## kisZamek (2011 Július 13)

NV87 írta:


> Máté Pétertől nincs meg véletlenül karaokeban az "Azért vannak a jóbarátok"? Nagyon kellene!



Remélem jó lesz!


----------



## Judit_01 (2011 Július 13)

szerintem egyszerűbb lenne megszüntetni ezt a 20 hozzászólást... jó, végül is elfér a sok szójáték téma, nem azért, csak hát mégis...


----------



## heat1973 (2011 Július 13)

*helló*



Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


----------



## heat1973 (2011 Július 13)

helló


----------



## heat1973 (2011 Július 13)

Nekem a diff teszt óvodásoknak


----------



## márti97 (2011 Július 13)

1


----------



## heat1973 (2011 Július 13)

Köszi előre is!


----------



## márti97 (2011 Július 13)

*2*

2


----------



## heat1973 (2011 Július 13)

ja igen lemaradt a köszi


----------



## márti97 (2011 Július 13)

3


----------



## márti97 (2011 Július 13)

4


----------



## heat1973 (2011 Július 13)

3


----------



## heat1973 (2011 Július 13)

5


----------



## márti97 (2011 Július 13)

6


----------



## heat1973 (2011 Július 13)

6


----------



## heat1973 (2011 Július 13)

7


----------



## márti97 (2011 Július 13)

7


----------



## márti97 (2011 Július 13)

8


----------



## márti97 (2011 Július 13)

9


----------



## heat1973 (2011 Július 13)

10


----------



## heat1973 (2011 Július 13)

11


----------



## heat1973 (2011 Július 13)

12


----------



## heat1973 (2011 Július 13)

13


----------



## márti97 (2011 Július 13)

10


----------



## heat1973 (2011 Július 13)

14


----------



## márti97 (2011 Július 13)

11


----------



## heat1973 (2011 Július 13)

15


----------



## márti97 (2011 Július 13)

12


----------



## heat1973 (2011 Július 13)

16


----------



## márti97 (2011 Július 13)

13


----------



## heat1973 (2011 Július 13)

17


----------



## márti97 (2011 Július 13)

14


----------



## heat1973 (2011 Július 13)

18


----------



## márti97 (2011 Július 13)

15


----------



## heat1973 (2011 Július 13)

19


----------



## márti97 (2011 Július 13)

16


----------



## márti97 (2011 Július 13)

17


----------



## heat1973 (2011 Július 13)

20


----------



## márti97 (2011 Július 13)

18


----------



## heat1973 (2011 Július 13)

Köszi szépen


----------



## márti97 (2011 Július 13)

19


----------



## márti97 (2011 Július 13)

20, Köszi!!!


----------



## winetoo79 (2011 Július 13)

1


----------



## winetoo79 (2011 Július 13)

2


----------



## winetoo79 (2011 Július 13)

3


----------



## winetoo79 (2011 Július 13)

42


----------



## nadie17 (2011 Július 13)

8


----------



## nadie17 (2011 Július 13)

9


----------



## nadie17 (2011 Július 13)

10


----------



## banyus05 (2011 Július 13)

Végre sikerült ide ülni és meglett az első!
Üdv mindenkinek!


----------



## winetoo79 (2011 Július 13)

5


----------



## nadie17 (2011 Július 13)

11


----------



## nadie17 (2011 Július 13)

12


----------



## nadie17 (2011 Július 13)

13


----------



## nadie17 (2011 Július 13)

14


----------



## nadie17 (2011 Július 13)

15


----------



## nadie17 (2011 Július 13)

16


----------



## nadie17 (2011 Július 13)

17


----------



## winetoo79 (2011 Július 13)

6


----------



## winetoo79 (2011 Július 13)

lassulok


----------



## winetoo79 (2011 Július 13)

8


----------



## winetoo79 (2011 Július 13)

majdnem10


----------



## nadie17 (2011 Július 13)

18


----------



## nadie17 (2011 Július 13)

19


----------



## nadie17 (2011 Július 13)

20


----------



## winetoo79 (2011 Július 13)

10


----------



## winetoo79 (2011 Július 13)

11


----------



## winetoo79 (2011 Július 13)

13


----------



## winetoo79 (2011 Július 13)

14


----------



## winetoo79 (2011 Július 13)

15


----------



## winetoo79 (2011 Július 13)

16


----------



## winetoo79 (2011 Július 13)

17


----------



## nadie17 (2011 Július 13)

21? :-/


----------



## winetoo79 (2011 Július 13)

18


----------



## winetoo79 (2011 Július 13)

19


----------



## winetoo79 (2011 Július 13)

pezsgőbontás


----------



## milara89 (2011 Július 13)

köszi!


----------



## drumcrazy (2011 Július 13)




----------



## petubi (2011 Július 13)

Üdvözlet. 
Nagyon szeretnék jóga ténájú könyveket letölteni.


----------



## petubi (2011 Július 13)

Vasárnap jöttem haza egy jóga táborból.


----------



## petubi (2011 Július 13)

Tökéletes feltöltődés és nyugalom volt.


----------



## petubi (2011 Július 13)

Vegetáriánus étkezés, kirándulások, fürdőzés, gomba szedés.


----------



## petubi (2011 Július 13)

Reggel jóga, este Feldenkrais módszer.


----------



## petubi (2011 Július 13)

Hihetetlen jó hangulatú együtt főzések.


----------



## petubi (2011 Július 13)

Az ország több pontjáról voltunk.


----------



## petubi (2011 Július 13)

Budapest, Vác, Szeged.


----------



## petubi (2011 Július 13)

Mantrákat énekeltünk, mandalákat festettünk üvegfestéssel.


----------



## petubi (2011 Július 13)

A legfiatalabb résztvevő 7, a legidősebb 79 éves volt.


----------



## petubi (2011 Július 13)

18-an voltunk, minden korosztályból.


----------



## petubi (2011 Július 13)

Volt aki a családjával jött, volt aki a családjából is ki akart kapcsolódni egy kicsit.


----------



## petubi (2011 Július 13)

Plusz időtöltések: infraszauna, masszázs.


----------



## petubi (2011 Július 13)

Egyik délelőtt rövid arcmasszázs tanfolyam is volt.


----------



## petubi (2011 Július 13)

Ez volt a második jóga-táborom.


----------



## petubi (2011 Július 13)

Tavaly is ugyanezzel a jógaoktatóval voltam.


----------



## petubi (2011 Július 13)

Fantasztikus volt mindkét alkalom. Jövőre is megyek. Addig is szeretnék minél jobban elmélyülni a jóga tudományában.


----------



## csibemazsi (2011 Július 14)

hello =)


----------



## jutka3565 (2011 Július 14)

Jó lenne egy kicsit felgyortsítani a 20 hozzászólás meglétét!


----------



## jutka3565 (2011 Július 14)

A 20 után kell még 2 napot várni?


----------



## sodrac (2011 Július 14)

sziasztok


----------



## sodrac (2011 Július 14)

nemtudom még mit irjak


----------



## sodrac (2011 Július 14)

de n nemsokára kiderül


----------



## sodrac (2011 Július 14)

a lényeg, hogy kishonti ildikótól lenne szükségem 2 számra


----------



## sodrac (2011 Július 14)

fvt


----------



## sodrac (2011 Július 14)

Pedro discójában...


----------



## sodrac (2011 Július 14)

De szép vagy nekem


----------



## sodrac (2011 Július 14)

ez a 2 kedvenc számom tőle


----------



## sodrac (2011 Július 14)

de sajnos eddig sehol sem találtam


----------



## sodrac (2011 Július 14)

végül sikerült


----------



## sodrac (2011 Július 14)

és már csak 10 hozzászólás


----------



## sodrac (2011 Július 14)

és remélhetőleg meglesz


----------



## sodrac (2011 Július 14)

nagyon örülnék neki


----------



## sodrac (2011 Július 14)

mit írjak még?


----------



## sodrac (2011 Július 14)

egyre kevesebb kell már


----------



## sodrac (2011 Július 14)

már csak 4 éééééés éééés Showtime


----------



## sodrac (2011 Július 14)

3.....


----------



## sodrac (2011 Július 14)

2.............


----------



## sodrac (2011 Július 14)

már csak 11111111 azaz 1 vagy 2? sosem voltam jó matekból


----------



## sodrac (2011 Július 14)

na jó azért biztos ami biztos még irok 1-2őt


----------



## sodrac (2011 Július 14)

vagy egyel többet


----------



## sodrac (2011 Július 14)

hát eddig ez nem jött össze :S


----------



## sodrac (2011 Július 14)

Üdv mindenkinek... Erre a két számra lenne sürgősen szükségem, de sajnos nem tudom letölteni innen, ha valakinek megvan és át tudná esetleg küldeni e-mailben nagyon megköszönném 





Kishonti Ildikó - Pedro discojában.mp3‎ (2.57 MB)



Kishonti Ildikó - Te szép vagy nekem.mp3‎ (3.62 MB)
e-mail: [email protected] 

Előre is köszönöm


----------



## Pompadour53 (2011 Július 14)

*új vagyok*

Nagyon új vagyok itt és már két órája játszadozom hogy Üzenet kuldjek és ha tudok legaláb 20-at szerezek, de valamiért nem megy. Bocsánat a helyes írássi hibákért, de a gépemben nincs magyar nyelv s így problémás írni, meg azért is mivel én csak szlovák sulikba jártam, de remélem ez nem lesz baj. 

Nagyon szép napok kívánok mindenkinek.


----------



## Pompadour53 (2011 Július 14)

*új vagyok*

hát nagyon új


----------



## Pompadour53 (2011 Július 14)

*új vagyok*

mert valamit félre értetem


----------



## Pompadour53 (2011 Július 14)

*új vagyok*

hát hogy nekem kell 20 szor hozászólni


----------



## Pompadour53 (2011 Július 14)

*új vagyok*

de ha nem tudok semit megnézni?


----------



## Pompadour53 (2011 Július 14)

*új vagyok*

akkor mihez uzenjek?


----------



## Pompadour53 (2011 Július 14)

*új vagyok*

vagy


----------



## Pompadour53 (2011 Július 14)

*új vagyok*

kinek uzenjek?


----------



## Pompadour53 (2011 Július 14)

*új vagyok*

és mit?


----------



## Pompadour53 (2011 Július 14)

*új vagyok*

és most hogyan továb?


----------



## Pompadour53 (2011 Július 14)

*új vagyok*

csak levelezgetek


----------



## Pompadour53 (2011 Július 14)

*új vagyok*

csak irkálok


----------



## Pompadour53 (2011 Július 14)

*új vagyok*

magamnak


----------



## Pompadour53 (2011 Július 14)

*új vagyok*

de azt hiszem hogy mára befejezem


----------



## Pompadour53 (2011 Július 14)

*új vagyok*

mert mennem kell bevásárolnom


----------



## Pompadour53 (2011 Július 14)

*új vagyok*

valami élelmet és aztán


----------



## Pompadour53 (2011 Július 14)

*új vagyok*

leulok a szobába és megpróbálom megfúzni


----------



## Pompadour53 (2011 Július 14)

*új vagyok*

a kelta háromszoget. Nos majd meglátom mi lesz belole.


----------



## Pompadour53 (2011 Július 14)

*új vagyok*

már csak két


----------



## Pompadour53 (2011 Július 14)

*új vagyok*

már csak ez az egy és meg van a húsz. Ez kicsit ciki nem?


----------



## MANCS3 (2011 Július 14)

Pompadour53 írta:


> már csak ez az egy és meg van a húsz. Ez kicsit ciki nem?



Igen CIKI,mert nem itt kell gyűjtögetni!!!


----------



## KorcsaHun (2011 Július 14)

*Köszönöm*

Köszönöm a lehetőséget.


----------



## KorcsaHun (2011 Július 14)

*20 hozzászólás*

No már megvan 2.


----------



## KorcsaHun (2011 Július 14)

*20 hozzászólás*

Már 3.


----------



## KorcsaHun (2011 Július 14)

*20 hozzászólás*

Most már 4.


----------



## KorcsaHun (2011 Július 14)

*20 hozzászólás*

csak tudnám ki találta ki!


----------



## gorbefa (2011 Július 14)

Üdv mindenki!


----------



## tecus45 (2011 Július 14)

*Üdvözlet!*

Én is jelen vagyok!


----------



## tecus45 (2011 Július 14)

Valaki még?


----------



## tecus45 (2011 Július 14)

Itt van valami téma,esetleg?


----------



## LLenke (2011 Július 14)

sziasztok!


----------



## LLenke (2011 Július 14)

napsütéses csütörtököt mindenkinek!


----------



## LLenke (2011 Július 14)

remélem nektek is ilyen vidáman indul a napotok


----------



## tecus45 (2011 Július 14)

Hát jól elszórakoztatom magam!


----------



## csibemazsi (2011 Július 14)

G


----------



## csibemazsi (2011 Július 14)

F


----------



## csibemazsi (2011 Július 14)

D


----------



## csibemazsi (2011 Július 14)

5


----------



## csibemazsi (2011 Július 14)

6


----------



## csibemazsi (2011 Július 14)

7


----------



## csibemazsi (2011 Július 14)

8


----------



## tecus45 (2011 Július 14)

Na én léptem,majd később leszek még!


----------



## csibemazsi (2011 Július 14)

9


----------



## csibemazsi (2011 Július 14)

10


----------



## csibemazsi (2011 Július 14)

11


----------



## csibemazsi (2011 Július 14)

12


----------



## csibemazsi (2011 Július 14)

13


----------



## csibemazsi (2011 Július 14)

14


----------



## csibemazsi (2011 Július 14)

15


----------



## csibemazsi (2011 Július 14)

16


----------



## csibemazsi (2011 Július 14)

17


----------



## csibemazsi (2011 Július 14)

18


----------



## csibemazsi (2011 Július 14)

19


----------



## csibemazsi (2011 Július 14)

20


----------



## csibemazsi (2011 Július 14)

21


----------



## pulayr (2011 Július 14)

pár mintáért 20 üzenet??


----------



## pulayr (2011 Július 14)

biztosan szépek, talán egyszer megnézhetem őket


----------



## vijudit (2011 Július 14)

10+1


----------



## vijudit (2011 Július 14)

10+2


----------



## vijudit (2011 Július 14)

10+3


----------



## vijudit (2011 Július 14)

10+4


----------



## Aglaea (2011 Július 14)

Örülök, hogy van ez az oldal!!


----------



## Aglaea (2011 Július 14)




----------



## vijudit (2011 Július 14)

10+5


----------



## Aglaea (2011 Július 14)

Szeretet


----------



## Aglaea (2011 Július 14)

Boldogság


----------



## Aglaea (2011 Július 14)

Család


----------



## Aglaea (2011 Július 14)

Szerelem


----------



## Aglaea (2011 Július 14)

Szabadság


----------



## Aglaea (2011 Július 14)

Barátság


----------



## Aglaea (2011 Július 14)

Zene


----------



## Aglaea (2011 Július 14)

Napsütés


----------



## vijudit (2011 Július 14)

10+6


----------



## Aglaea (2011 Július 14)

Vidámság


----------



## Aglaea (2011 Július 14)

Gyerekek


----------



## vijudit (2011 Július 14)

10+7


----------



## Aglaea (2011 Július 14)

Tavasz


----------



## Aglaea (2011 Július 14)

virágok


----------



## Aglaea (2011 Július 14)

kedvesség


----------



## vijudit (2011 Július 14)

10+8


----------



## Aglaea (2011 Július 14)

szorgalom


----------



## Aglaea (2011 Július 14)

Játék


----------



## vijudit (2011 Július 14)

10+9


----------



## Aglaea (2011 Július 14)

Víz


----------



## Aglaea (2011 Július 14)

Csók


----------



## vijudit (2011 Július 14)

20


----------



## Aglaea (2011 Július 14)

Sok sok szép és boldog napot és pozitív életszemléletet mindenkinek. Sose csüggedjünk, mert az élet megoldja magát


----------



## Aglaea (2011 Július 14)

Megvolt a húsz és mégsem elég


----------



## pulayr (2011 Július 14)

megjöttem


----------



## pulayr (2011 Július 14)

fátyolos nő áll egy oszlop mellett.. ilyen képet nem láttatok valahol? köszi


----------



## banyus05 (2011 Július 14)

Második


----------



## banyus05 (2011 Július 14)

Harmadik


----------



## banyus05 (2011 Július 14)

Negyedik


----------



## banyus05 (2011 Július 14)

Ötödik


----------



## jdoe (2011 Július 14)

Sziasztok !


----------



## jdoe (2011 Július 14)

Még 18


----------



## jdoe (2011 Július 14)

Csak 17 ?


----------



## jdoe (2011 Július 14)

Már is 16.


----------



## jdoe (2011 Július 14)

15.


----------



## jdoe (2011 Július 14)

Xiv


----------



## jdoe (2011 Július 14)

Tizenhárom


----------



## jdoe (2011 Július 14)

10+2


----------



## jdoe (2011 Július 14)

Mindegy


----------



## jdoe (2011 Július 14)

Ten


----------



## jdoe (2011 Július 14)

5+4


----------



## jdoe (2011 Július 14)

в*о*семь


----------



## jdoe (2011 Július 14)

és 7


----------



## jdoe (2011 Július 14)

hatos


----------



## jdoe (2011 Július 14)

ötödik


----------



## jdoe (2011 Július 14)

Iv


----------



## jdoe (2011 Július 14)

3 és..


----------



## jdoe (2011 Július 14)

Még 2


----------



## jdoe (2011 Július 14)

Na egy...


----------



## jdoe (2011 Július 14)

finito


----------



## jdoe (2011 Július 14)

Mindenkinek további kellemes napot !


----------



## szemiramisz (2011 Július 14)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Sz.Olga (2011 Július 14)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg



Furcsa egy korlát, de köszönöm(


----------



## Sz.Olga (2011 Július 14)

Hozzászólás szám növelés kettő, de ahogy látom más is szenved a 20 hozzászólással.


----------



## Gábor5565 (2011 Július 14)

1


----------



## Sz.Olga (2011 Július 14)

Nem gondoltam, hogy ilyen nehéz a hozzászólás szám növelés, lehet, hogy célszerűbb megvárni a 2 napot.


----------



## Gábor5565 (2011 Július 14)

2


----------



## Gábor5565 (2011 Július 14)

3


----------



## Gábor5565 (2011 Július 14)

4


----------



## Gábor5565 (2011 Július 14)

5


----------



## Gábor5565 (2011 Július 14)

6


----------



## Gábor5565 (2011 Július 14)

7


----------



## Gábor5565 (2011 Július 14)

8


----------



## Gábor5565 (2011 Július 14)

9


----------



## Gábor5565 (2011 Július 14)

10


----------



## Gábor5565 (2011 Július 14)

11


----------



## Gábor5565 (2011 Július 14)

12


----------



## Gábor5565 (2011 Július 14)

13


----------



## Gábor5565 (2011 Július 14)

14


----------



## Gábor5565 (2011 Július 14)

15


----------



## Gábor5565 (2011 Július 14)

16


----------



## Gábor5565 (2011 Július 14)

17


----------



## Gábor5565 (2011 Július 14)

18


----------



## Gábor5565 (2011 Július 14)

19


----------



## Gábor5565 (2011 Július 14)

20


----------



## Ori-free (2011 Július 14)

Ez az igazi lehetőségek háza 
Ilyen szuper oldal, ahol ennyi sok dolog megtalálató, ami sehol máshol nincsen! 
És itt főleg az irodalmi dolgokra gondolok.
Gratula !


----------



## Ori-free (2011 Július 14)

No szedjük össze gyorsan azt a 20 hozzászólást !


----------



## Ori-free (2011 Július 14)

3.


----------



## Ori-free (2011 Július 14)

Aki nem akar megsülni, az ne üljön kemencébe. 
Bár a mai napon ez akár az utcán is simánmegtörténhet itt Budapesten.... :-(


----------



## Ori-free (2011 Július 14)

5.


----------



## Ori-free (2011 Július 14)

6. haladok, haladok


----------



## Ori-free (2011 Július 14)

Aki szereti a sakkozást.... az szeret gondolkozni is.


----------



## Ori-free (2011 Július 14)

Egy hűsítő fürdő, és máris elviselhetőbb a kánikula.


----------



## Ori-free (2011 Július 14)

9.


----------



## Ori-free (2011 Július 14)

10.


----------



## Ori-free (2011 Július 14)

11.


----------



## Ori-free (2011 Július 14)

12.


----------



## abdullahk1987 (2011 Július 14)

"
Változtatnom kell, követnem kell az álmomat, egy álmot, amely gyerekesnek tűnik, nevetségesnek, megvalósíthatatlannak, amelyre mindig is vágytam, de nem volt bátorságom megvalósítani."
Hajrá csajok!!!


----------



## Pompadour53 (2011 Július 14)

bocs mindenkitól, de más helyen nem engedet továb, és mivel itt igen így nem volt más választásom. Tévedek - volt még egy az hogy hagyom az egészet veszni. Én sem repestem a boldogságtól és most sem. De már megtortént.


----------



## Pompadour53 (2011 Július 14)

Anikó hála, megnyugtatál kicsit. Barbara


----------



## tibike12345 (2011 Július 14)

Még


----------



## tibike12345 (2011 Július 14)

ért


----------



## tibike12345 (2011 Július 14)

ia


----------



## tibike12345 (2011 Július 14)

vihar


----------



## tibike12345 (2011 Július 14)

pedig


----------



## tibike12345 (2011 Július 14)

estére


----------



## tibike12345 (2011 Július 14)

ígérték


----------



## tibike12345 (2011 Július 14)

na


----------



## tibike12345 (2011 Július 14)

mindegy


----------



## tibike12345 (2011 Július 14)

Lassan


----------



## tibike12345 (2011 Július 14)

vége


----------



## tibike12345 (2011 Július 14)

lesz


----------



## tibike12345 (2011 Július 14)

a


----------



## tibike12345 (2011 Július 14)

kánikulának


----------



## tibike12345 (2011 Július 14)

Nemsokára


----------



## tibike12345 (2011 Július 14)

ki


----------



## tibike12345 (2011 Július 14)

kilesz


----------



## tibike12345 (2011 Július 14)

a húsz


----------



## tibike12345 (2011 Július 14)

üzenet


----------



## tibike12345 (2011 Július 14)

köszönöm


----------



## paisacha (2011 Július 14)

Akkor kezdjük!


----------



## paisacha (2011 Július 14)

Minden kezdet nehéz!


----------



## paisacha (2011 Július 14)

Ezt a 20 mp-es szünetet nem kalkuláltam...


----------



## paisacha (2011 Július 14)

De a hosszabb szövegeknél nincs probléma.


----------



## paisacha (2011 Július 14)

Zenét hallgatva nem olyan sok ez a 20 hsz.


----------



## paisacha (2011 Július 14)

Már csak 15.


----------



## paisacha (2011 Július 14)

Milyen magányosak lesznek ezek a hsz-ek, hiszen senki sem fogja őket olvasni.


----------



## paisacha (2011 Július 14)




----------



## paisacha (2011 Július 14)

Jó úton haladunk.


----------



## paisacha (2011 Július 14)

Tánc!


----------



## paisacha (2011 Július 14)

A fele megvan!


----------



## paisacha (2011 Július 14)

Ne félj kis hsz!


----------



## paisacha (2011 Július 14)

A 13-as szerencsés szám...?!?


----------



## paisacha (2011 Július 14)

Lassan vége.


----------



## paisacha (2011 Július 14)

Pedig kezdtem belejönni.


----------



## paisacha (2011 Július 14)

Mi lesz így velem, nincs több hsz kényszer.


----------



## paisacha (2011 Július 14)

Nem, nem, nem.


----------



## paisacha (2011 Július 14)

A hajnal.


----------



## paisacha (2011 Július 14)

Akkor lassan ez a vége!


----------



## paisacha (2011 Július 14)

Bye-bye!


----------



## paisacha (2011 Július 14)

21?


----------



## nyonyesz (2011 Július 14)

*Belépés*

Üdv mindenkinek itt a fórumon!


----------



## nyonyesz (2011 Július 14)

többek között nekem is


----------



## nyonyesz (2011 Július 14)

Holnap megyünk Balatonra.


----------



## nyonyesz (2011 Július 14)

persze jön a hidegfront


----------



## nyonyesz (2011 Július 14)

pf jellemző


----------



## nyonyesz (2011 Július 14)

azért jó lesz


----------



## nyonyesz (2011 Július 14)

már 6 megvan


----------



## nyonyesz (2011 Július 14)

szóval csomagolni kéne


----------



## nyonyesz (2011 Július 14)

nem megy meleg van


----------



## nyonyesz (2011 Július 14)

egyébként gyógypedagógus vagyok


----------



## nyonyesz (2011 Július 14)

meg még sok minden


----------



## nyonyesz (2011 Július 14)

mint sokan ebben a szakmában


----------



## nyonyesz (2011 Július 14)

pótanya, lelki segély, családgondozó, pszichológus stb.


----------



## nyonyesz (2011 Július 14)

la, la, la


----------



## nyonyesz (2011 Július 14)

csokit ennék, de megolvadt az is


----------



## nyonyesz (2011 Július 14)

én is lassan


----------



## nyonyesz (2011 Július 14)

tv-ben havas hegyek


----------



## nyonyesz (2011 Július 14)

irigykedek


----------



## nyonyesz (2011 Július 14)

epekedek


----------



## nyonyesz (2011 Július 14)

és emlékezek Vancouver-re... imádtam


----------



## nyonyesz (2011 Július 14)

nagyon...


----------



## nyonyesz (2011 Július 14)

jó éjszakát


----------



## yulcsy (2011 Július 14)

sziasztok békéscsabáról


----------



## yulcsy (2011 Július 14)

Stephen R. Covey: Először a fontosat!


----------



## yulcsy (2011 Július 14)

Michael J. Loiser: Így működtesd a Vonzás Törvényét


----------



## yulcsy (2011 Július 14)

Müller Péter: Szeretetkönyv


----------



## yulcsy (2011 Július 14)

Müller Péter: Örömkönyv


----------



## yulcsy (2011 Július 14)

Müller Péter: Gondviselés


----------



## yulcsy (2011 Július 14)

Danielle Steel: Örökség


----------



## yulcsy (2011 Július 14)

Simon Brown: Fengsui a gyakorlatban


----------



## yulcsy (2011 Július 14)

Dr. Sille István: Illem, etikett, protokoll


----------



## yulcsy (2011 Július 14)

Mikszáth Kálmán: Különös házasság


----------



## yulcsy (2011 Július 14)

Allan Pease: A testbeszéd enciklopédiája


----------



## yulcsy (2011 Július 14)

4 órás munkahét


----------



## yulcsy (2011 Július 14)

A projektvezetés mestersége


----------



## yulcsy (2011 Július 14)

Projektmenedzsment


----------



## Quaresma07 (2011 Július 14)

nem akar meg lenni


----------



## yulcsy (2011 Július 14)

Időgazdálkodás


----------



## Quaresma07 (2011 Július 14)

de össze hozom


----------



## yulcsy (2011 Július 14)

marketingmedve.hu


----------



## yulcsy (2011 Július 14)

A nő


----------



## yulcsy (2011 Július 14)

Alkimista


----------



## Quaresma07 (2011 Július 14)

kigyűjtöm a limitet


----------



## yulcsy (2011 Július 14)

Száz év magány


----------



## yulcsy (2011 Július 14)

Pénz és üzlet


----------



## Quaresma07 (2011 Július 14)

csak kár h vége a békának


----------



## yulcsy (2011 Július 14)

pixmania


----------



## Quaresma07 (2011 Július 14)

ohhhh


----------



## yulcsy (2011 Július 14)

Jó éjszakát!


----------



## Jorgat (2011 Július 14)

*Beköszönő*

hello!

magyarországról de akkor is nagyon tetszik és szeretnék le és feltölteni

Jorgat


----------



## Jorgat (2011 Július 14)

Gondban vagyok de igyekszem nem sok off témával elérni a 20 hozzászolást


----------



## Jorgat (2011 Július 14)

Jó éjt mindenkinek


----------



## banyus05 (2011 Július 15)

Hatodik


----------



## banyus05 (2011 Július 15)

Hetedik


----------



## banyus05 (2011 Július 15)

Nyolcadik


----------



## banyus05 (2011 Július 15)

Kilencedik


----------



## banyus05 (2011 Július 15)

És tíz. Még egyszer ennyi és megvan


----------



## banyus05 (2011 Július 15)

Tizenegy


----------



## banyus05 (2011 Július 15)

Tizenkettő


----------



## banyus05 (2011 Július 15)

Tizenhárom


----------



## banyus05 (2011 Július 15)

Tizennégy


----------



## banyus05 (2011 Július 15)

izeöt. És még akkor is kibirom és nem megyek sehová amíg nincs meg!


----------



## banyus05 (2011 Július 15)

Tizenhat


----------



## banyus05 (2011 Július 15)

Tizenhét


----------



## banyus05 (2011 Július 15)

Tizennyolc


----------



## banyus05 (2011 Július 15)

Tizenkilenc


----------



## banyus05 (2011 Július 15)

Húsz


----------



## banyus05 (2011 Július 15)

És meglett. kiss mindenkinek, mentem aludni!


----------



## PascalB (2011 Július 15)

*huszak*

Üdv mindenkinek. hát akkor nézzük mi is HÚSZ a nagyvilágban


----------



## PascalB (2011 Július 15)

Húsz év múlva az ifjú vándor visszatér... (Komár László)


----------



## PascalB (2011 Július 15)

Húsz dolog amit nem tudtál a Harry Potterről (Origo)

Ki volt Steven Spielberg jelöltje Harry Potter szerepére? Mit tiltott meg a három főszereplőnek a szerződésük? Melyik színész pisilte össze magát a forgatáson? Mit kifogásoltak Emma Watsonban a producerek eleinte?...


----------



## PascalB (2011 Július 15)

Húsz évig rossz technikával edzett Erdei Zsolt (Index / SportGéza)

A veretlen félnehézsúlyú ökölvívó, Erdei Zsolt a Digisport Reggeli Start című műsorának vendége volt. Most is megerősítette: újjászületett, mióta Klink Zoltán vette át erőnléti edzései irányítását, ennek köszönhetően volt négy év után újra kiütéses győzelme: Byron Mitchell a 6. menetben terült el.


----------



## PascalB (2011 Július 15)

Húsz éve vagyunk szabadok (Blikk)

Húsz éve, 1991. június 19-én 15 óra 01 perckor hagyta el Magyarország területét az utolsó szovjet katona a záhony-csapi határállomáson Viktor Silov altábornagy, a Déli Hadseregcsoport parancsnoka személyében.


----------



## PascalB (2011 Július 15)

A francia légitársaság húsz százalékkal növelné kínai árbevételét

Az értékesítését tekintve legnagyobb európai légitársaság Air France-KLM legalább évi 20 százalékkal növelné értékesítési árbevételét Kínában - mondta Marnix H. Fruitema, a társaság ázsiai térségért felelős elnök-helyettese a Reuters hírügynökségnek adott interjúban szerdán.


----------



## PascalB (2011 Július 15)

Húsz év után először rúghatott büntetőt a Barca a Bernabéuban

A katalánok javára 20 év után először ítéltek büntetőt a Santiago Bernabéu Stadionban. A legutóbbit még Ronald Koeman értékesítette 1991 októberében.


----------



## PascalB (2011 Július 15)

Húsz éve indult az első GSM mobilhálózat

Húsz évvel ezelőtt indult a világ első kereskedelmi GSM-mobilszolgáltatása, mellyel a mobiltelefónia ma is tartó legsikeresebb technológiai korszaka vette kezdetét.


----------



## PascalB (2011 Július 15)

Húsz év alatt szabadult meg banánfóbiájától a 23 éves nő 

Húsz év kellett ahhoz, hogy leküzdje banántól való irtózását Paula Ross. A skót nőnek egészen kis korában alakult ki a fóbiája, szülei ugyanis állandóan banánnal akarták tömni.


----------



## PascalB (2011 Július 15)

A húsz legszegényebb régióból négy magyar

A legszegényebb uniós régiónak a bulgáriai északnyugati régió (28 százalék) számít. Magyarország esetében Közép-Magyarországon (107) kívül a hat régió a 75 százalékos küszöb alá esik. A legszegényebb hazai régió Észak-Magyarország, ahol az uniós átlag 40 százaléka mutató. Ezzel az értékkel a 12. legszegényebb régió az EU-ban.


----------



## PascalB (2011 Július 15)

Akár húsz év börtön várhat az IMF-vezérre

Dominique Strauss-Kahn hétfőn megbilincselve hagyta el a rendőrséget. Mindent tagad, de közben egy korábbi áldozata is jelentkezett.

(na jó, ez már elavult, tudjuk, megússza...)


----------



## PascalB (2011 Július 15)

"Húsz esztendőm hatalom,
Húsz esztendőm eladom"...


----------



## PascalB (2011 Július 15)

Húsz év alatt 87 milliárd eurót sikkasztottak el kínai hivatalnokok

A korrumpálódott kormányzati és állami vállalati tisztségviselők - akik számát 16 és 18 ezer közöttire becsülik - külföldre menekültek, vagy egyszerűen eltűntek, miután zsebre tettek összesen 87,5 milliárd eurónak megfelelő jüant. A legmagasabb beosztású, sikkasztással vádolt tisztségviselők olyan fejlett országokba menekültek, mint az Egyesült Államok, Kanada vagy Ausztrália, míg az alacsonyabb rangú alkalmazottak a kevésbé távoli országokat - például Oroszországot és Thaiföldet - részesítették előnyben.


----------



## PascalB (2011 Július 15)

Húsz év legveszélyesebb vírusai

A Panda Security húszéves fennállásának alkalmából a PandaLabs szakértői elkészítették a toplistát, amelyre az internet legveszélyesebb vírusai kerültek fel. A kártevőkben egy dolog közös: a maguk idején a legnagyobb fertőzési arányt érték el. 

Friday 13 (Péntek 13)
Barrotes (Rudak)
CIH/Csernobil
Melissa
ILoveYou/Loveletter (Szeretlek/SzerelmesLevél)
Klez
Nimda
SQLSlammer
Blaster (Robbantó)
Sobig
Bagle
Netsky
Conficker


----------



## PascalB (2011 Július 15)

Húsz év múlva már januárban kezdődhet a tavasz

A fenológia, vagyis a növényi-, illetve az állati életciklus és az éghajlat, évszakok kapcsolatát tanulmányozó tudományág terén végzett vizsgálataik arra engednek következtetni, hogy a "fenológiai óra" kissé eltolódott: a telek megrövidültek, a tavasz pedig egyre korábban kezdődik. A jóslatok szerint 2030-ban már január végén megkezdődhet a kikelet.


----------



## PascalB (2011 Július 15)

Húsz perc alatt feltölthető a villany-iQ

Prototípusként mutatkozott be Genfben a Toyota iQ elektromos változata, melynek legfontosabb újdonsága az utastér padlója alá épített, lapos akkumulátor.


----------



## PascalB (2011 Július 15)

Húsz éves a Game Boy

A Nintendo Game Boy húsz évvel ezelőtt, 1989 áprilisában jelent meg. Ez volt a világ első hordozható konzolja, amiben cserélni lehetett a játékokat, és négy ceruzaelemmel, akár 35 órán át is lehetett játszani vele. Az első példányok nyolcezer jenbe kerültek, ami mai árfolyamon körülbelül húszezer forintnak felel meg.

(najó, csaltam, ez 2009-es cikk volt  )


----------



## PascalB (2011 Július 15)

Húsz év óta most először csökken a tévék száma az amerikai háztartásokban

Húsz év óta most először csökkenőben van a televízióval való ellátottság az amerikai háztartásokban, a jelenség oka a digitális technika előretörése és az internet jelentette konkurencia – közölte a Nielsen intézet.


----------



## PascalB (2011 Július 15)

Húsz év után ismét van ingyenes oktatás Szomáliában

A március végén megnyílt első mogadishui állami általános iskolában a gyerekek szomáliai nyelven kapnak alapképzést, ideértve a matematikát, a természet- és társadalomtudományos tárgyakat is. Az iskolába, amelyet részben nemzetközi nem kormányzati szervezetek (NGO) és az ENSZ pénzéből újítottak fel, hétszáz tanuló jár reggeli és délutáni váltásban, s húsz tanár tanítja őket.


----------



## PascalB (2011 Július 15)

Éééés a huszadik 

1415.július 6-án, a konstanzi zsinaton máglyán megégették Jan Hust, azaz HUSZ Jánost, a kései középkor legnagyobb, európai hatású teológusát, a cseh nemzeti kultúra egyik megteremtőjét.


----------



## NYKFAN (2011 Július 15)

un


----------



## NYKFAN (2011 Július 15)

deux


----------



## NYKFAN (2011 Július 15)

trois


----------



## NYKFAN (2011 Július 15)

quatre


----------



## NYKFAN (2011 Július 15)

cinq


----------



## NYKFAN (2011 Július 15)

six


----------



## NYKFAN (2011 Július 15)

sept


----------



## NYKFAN (2011 Július 15)

huit


----------



## NYKFAN (2011 Július 15)

neuf


----------



## NYKFAN (2011 Július 15)

dix


----------



## NYKFAN (2011 Július 15)

onze


----------



## NYKFAN (2011 Július 15)

douze


----------



## NYKFAN (2011 Július 15)

treize


----------



## NYKFAN (2011 Július 15)

quatorze


----------



## NYKFAN (2011 Július 15)

quinze


----------



## NYKFAN (2011 Július 15)

seize


----------



## NYKFAN (2011 Július 15)

dix-sept


----------



## NYKFAN (2011 Július 15)

dix-huit


----------



## NYKFAN (2011 Július 15)

dix-neuf


----------



## NYKFAN (2011 Július 15)

vingt


----------



## egon680707 (2011 Július 15)

*Ez az első éjszakám nélküled*

köszönöm


----------



## egon680707 (2011 Július 15)

köszönöm


----------



## egon680707 (2011 Július 15)

köszönöm szépen


----------



## egon680707 (2011 Július 15)

köszönöm szépen nektek


----------



## egon680707 (2011 Július 15)

az


----------



## egon680707 (2011 Július 15)

első


----------



## egon680707 (2011 Július 15)

éjszakám


----------



## egon680707 (2011 Július 15)

nélküled


----------



## egon680707 (2011 Július 15)

szeretem az oldalt


----------



## egon680707 (2011 Július 15)

mért kell


----------



## egon680707 (2011 Július 15)

20 hozzászólás?


----------



## egon680707 (2011 Július 15)

ez már annyira


----------



## egon680707 (2011 Július 15)

gyerekes


----------



## egon680707 (2011 Július 15)

legtöbbször


----------



## egon680707 (2011 Július 15)

itt találok


----------



## egon680707 (2011 Július 15)

valamit


----------



## egon680707 (2011 Július 15)

meg kellene


----------



## egon680707 (2011 Július 15)

szüntetni


----------



## egon680707 (2011 Július 15)

sok üzenet


----------



## egon680707 (2011 Július 15)

terheli


----------



## egon680707 (2011 Július 15)

a szervert


----------



## egon680707 (2011 Július 15)

nem lenne


----------



## egon680707 (2011 Július 15)

jobb nektek?


----------



## egon680707 (2011 Július 15)

mi a baj?


----------



## egon680707 (2011 Július 15)

*gombos lászló*

ez az utolsó éjszakám nélküled


----------



## penzike79 (2011 Július 15)

1


----------



## penzike79 (2011 Július 15)

2


----------



## penzike79 (2011 Július 15)

3


----------



## penzike79 (2011 Július 15)

4


----------



## penzike79 (2011 Július 15)

5


----------



## penzike79 (2011 Július 15)

6


----------



## penzike79 (2011 Július 15)

7


----------



## penzike79 (2011 Július 15)

8


----------



## penzike79 (2011 Július 15)

9


----------



## penzike79 (2011 Július 15)

10


----------



## penzike79 (2011 Július 15)

11


----------



## penzike79 (2011 Július 15)

12


----------



## penzike79 (2011 Július 15)

13


----------



## penzike79 (2011 Július 15)

14


----------



## pityke0603 (2011 Július 15)

Köszi szépen a feltöltéseket!


----------



## pityke0603 (2011 Július 15)

Nagyon szeretem Adam Sandlert.


----------



## penzike79 (2011 Július 15)

15


----------



## penzike79 (2011 Július 15)

16


----------



## penzike79 (2011 Július 15)

17


----------



## penzike79 (2011 Július 15)

18


----------



## penzike79 (2011 Július 15)

19


----------



## penzike79 (2011 Július 15)

20


----------



## gabadék (2011 Július 15)

jelen


----------



## gabadék (2011 Július 15)

jelen1


----------



## zoli0222 (2011 Július 15)

üdvözlök mindenkit!


----------



## zoli0222 (2011 Július 15)

2


----------



## zoli0222 (2011 Július 15)

3


----------



## zoli0222 (2011 Július 15)

4


----------



## zoli0222 (2011 Július 15)

5


----------



## alonso86 (2011 Július 15)

*alonso86*

hello uj tag vagyok


----------



## alonso86 (2011 Július 15)

*alonso86*

neharagudjatok ha most csak az en szovegeim lesznek itt


----------



## alonso86 (2011 Július 15)

*alonso86*

de csak amit eloirnak


----------



## alonso86 (2011 Július 15)

*alonso 86*

azt teljesitem..


----------



## alonso86 (2011 Július 15)

*haaa*

sokakat booszant tudom..


----------



## alonso86 (2011 Július 15)

*haa*

de zenesz vagyok es kellenek a zene alapok


----------



## alonso86 (2011 Július 15)

*ffee*

de remelem


----------



## alonso86 (2011 Július 15)

*haa*

megertitek


----------



## alonso86 (2011 Július 15)

*haaa*

sok az erdekes es hasznos dal es stilus..


----------



## zoli0222 (2011 Július 15)

6


----------



## zoli0222 (2011 Július 15)

7


----------



## alonso86 (2011 Július 15)

*hh*

es majd amint tudok ..en is megprobalok feltenni a kozossegnek


----------



## zoli0222 (2011 Július 15)

8


----------



## alonso86 (2011 Július 15)

*haaa*

nos akkor ..


----------



## Quaresma07 (2011 Július 15)

aaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## alonso86 (2011 Július 15)

*hee*

maris meglesz a 20 hozzaszolas


----------



## alonso86 (2011 Július 15)

*hee*

koszonom hogy itt lehetek


----------



## alonso86 (2011 Július 15)

*heeee*

es tag lehetek


----------



## Quaresma07 (2011 Július 15)

ssss


----------



## zoli0222 (2011 Július 15)

9


----------



## alonso86 (2011 Július 15)

*hee*

hahooo heejj


----------



## alonso86 (2011 Július 15)

*hohoo*

heee jde jo leszz


----------



## alonso86 (2011 Július 15)

*deee*

huuuu


----------



## Quaresma07 (2011 Július 15)

arbeit


----------



## alonso86 (2011 Július 15)

*ok*

ok...mar csak 2


----------



## Quaresma07 (2011 Július 15)

11


----------



## zoli0222 (2011 Július 15)

10


----------



## Quaresma07 (2011 Július 15)

kapcsold a gépet


----------



## zoli0222 (2011 Július 15)

11


----------



## alonso86 (2011 Július 15)

*huu*

na meg 1


----------



## alonso86 (2011 Július 15)

*nnooooooo*

celba ertem...


----------



## zoli0222 (2011 Július 15)

12


----------



## Quaresma07 (2011 Július 15)

jaja


----------



## Quaresma07 (2011 Július 15)

go Harry Potter


----------



## zoli0222 (2011 Július 15)

13


----------



## zoli0222 (2011 Július 15)

14


----------



## zoli0222 (2011 Július 15)

15


----------



## Quaresma07 (2011 Július 15)

végre


----------



## Quaresma07 (2011 Július 15)

ohh mi a kaja?


----------



## Quaresma07 (2011 Július 15)

lecsóóó


----------



## Quaresma07 (2011 Július 15)

lecker


----------



## Quaresma07 (2011 Július 15)

meg...


----------



## zoli0222 (2011 Július 15)

16


----------



## Quaresma07 (2011 Július 15)

ettem


----------



## zoli0222 (2011 Július 15)

17


----------



## zoli0222 (2011 Július 15)

18


----------



## zoli0222 (2011 Július 15)

19


----------



## zoli0222 (2011 Július 15)

20


----------



## voltvalami (2011 Július 15)

*Hozzászólás1*

Üdvözlet mindenkinek! 
Rágyúrok a 20 hozzászólásra..


----------



## voltvalami (2011 Július 15)

2


----------



## voltvalami (2011 Július 15)

3


----------



## voltvalami (2011 Július 15)

Négy az evangélium


----------



## voltvalami (2011 Július 15)

de egy az Isten


----------



## voltvalami (2011 Július 15)

a jóisten


----------



## voltvalami (2011 Július 15)

aki nékünk 20 hozzászólást ad


----------



## voltvalami (2011 Július 15)

mindörökkés, ámen


----------



## voltvalami (2011 Július 15)

kb 8


----------



## voltvalami (2011 Július 15)

illetve 11


----------



## voltvalami (2011 Július 15)

tucathozzászólás


----------



## voltvalami (2011 Július 15)

hmmm


----------



## voltvalami (2011 Július 15)

óóó


----------



## voltvalami (2011 Július 15)

kezd egyre izgalmasabb lenni


----------



## voltvalami (2011 Július 15)

innom kell egy pohár vizet, stay tuned!


----------



## voltvalami (2011 Július 15)

megvagyok, cserepes ajkaim be lettek nedvesítve


----------



## voltvalami (2011 Július 15)

szenzáció!


----------



## voltvalami (2011 Július 15)

valójában nem vizet ittam!!!!


----------



## voltvalami (2011 Július 15)

valami mást


----------



## voltvalami (2011 Július 15)

valami érdekesebb s mégis hétköznapi italt


----------



## voltvalami (2011 Július 15)

bármely háztartásban megtalálható


----------



## voltvalami (2011 Július 15)

valamelyest fáj, hogy még mindig nem tudok letölteni, pedig legalább 5 napja tag vagyok meg minden


----------



## voltvalami (2011 Július 15)

pusztába üvöltött szavak


----------



## beababa (2011 Július 15)

1


----------



## beababa (2011 Július 15)

2


----------



## beababa (2011 Július 15)

3


----------



## beababa (2011 Július 15)

5


----------



## Pompadour53 (2011 Július 15)

Természetesen megértetelek, és nem vettem zokon amit írtál. Remélem hogy nem veszik el és rendbe lesz minden.
Barbara


----------



## beababa (2011 Július 15)

Bocsánat de kel a 20 hozzászólás.


----------



## beababa (2011 Július 15)

Addig kicsit magamról.


----------



## beababa (2011 Július 15)

Tanítónő vagyok


----------



## beababa (2011 Július 15)

Gyerekekkel foglalkozom egy játszóházba


----------



## beababa (2011 Július 15)

Gondolkodom a fejlesztő pedagógus képzésen


----------



## beababa (2011 Július 15)

Vab két diszlexiás gyermekem.


----------



## beababa (2011 Július 15)

Szeretnék iskolába tanítani, de nagyon nehéz elhelyezkedni.


----------



## beababa (2011 Július 15)

Szeretem a kreatív dolgokat


----------



## beababa (2011 Július 15)

13


----------



## beababa (2011 Július 15)

14


----------



## beababa (2011 Július 15)

Nagyon jó a fórum.


----------



## beababa (2011 Július 15)

Sok hasznos dolgot találtam már itt.


----------



## beababa (2011 Július 15)

Remélem én is tudok feltölteni majd másnak hasznos dolgokat.


----------



## beababa (2011 Július 15)

Mit is írjak?


----------



## beababa (2011 Július 15)

19


----------



## beababa (2011 Július 15)

Na most már teljes jogú tag vagyok.


----------



## beababa (2011 Július 15)

Még nem tudok letölteni


----------



## magor.castorp (2011 Július 15)

szerintem jó ötlet!!!



Casidy írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Miután túléltem a megrázkódtatást, hogy eltűnt minden gyűjteményünk, infónk, képünk, zenénk, a barátom meggyőzött, indítsam újra a topicot, hátha lesz kedve valakinek újra hozzászólni.  Nem tudom, tényleg lesz-e köztetek valaki, de akinek van kedve újra gyűjtögetni a régi mesefilmeket nosztalgiából, hozzá képpel, zenével, akármivel, annak én nagyon örülnék!
> 
> TARTALOM
> ...


----------



## magor.castorp (2011 Július 15)

hol találhatók?


----------



## magor.castorp (2011 Július 15)

külön köszönet!


----------



## white party (2011 Július 15)

-


----------



## white party (2011 Július 15)

4


----------



## white party (2011 Július 15)

5


----------



## white party (2011 Július 15)

6


----------



## white party (2011 Július 15)

7


----------



## white party (2011 Július 15)

8


----------



## white party (2011 Július 15)

9


----------



## white party (2011 Július 15)

10


----------



## white party (2011 Július 15)

11


----------



## white party (2011 Július 15)

12


----------



## white party (2011 Július 15)

13


----------



## white party (2011 Július 15)

14


----------



## white party (2011 Július 15)

15


----------



## white party (2011 Július 15)

16


----------



## white party (2011 Július 15)

17.


----------



## white party (2011 Július 15)

18


----------



## white party (2011 Július 15)

19


----------



## white party (2011 Július 15)

20


----------



## white party (2011 Július 15)

21+


----------



## tecus45 (2011 Július 15)

Üdvözlök mindenkit!


----------



## tecus45 (2011 Július 15)

Van még itt valaki?


----------



## tecus45 (2011 Július 15)

Szép Napot Kívánok!


----------



## tecus45 (2011 Július 15)

9


----------



## tecus45 (2011 Július 15)

Hát igen!Egyedül nehéz beszélgetni,de majd megpróbálom!


----------



## tecus45 (2011 Július 15)

Szeretnék itt tag lenni köztetek!


----------



## tecus45 (2011 Július 15)

Gyűjtögetem a hozzászólásokat!


----------



## tecus45 (2011 Július 15)

Az életben a legfontosabb a SZERETET!


----------



## tecus45 (2011 Július 15)

Mai Angyal kártyám!


----------



## tecus45 (2011 Július 15)

Uriel-szolgálat


----------



## tecus45 (2011 Július 15)

A szolgálat,örömteli cselekedet.


----------



## tecus45 (2011 Július 15)

Mi Angyalok,Isten szolgálatában állunk!Arra lettünk teremtve,hogy mindig híven tükrözzük Őt!


----------



## tecus45 (2011 Július 15)

Az ilyen szolgálat,felemelő,teremtő,kreatív és méltó a teremtményekhez.


----------



## tecus45 (2011 Július 15)

Hívj bennünket,hogy általunk átérezhesd milyen harmóniában és szeretetben szolgálni.


----------



## tecus45 (2011 Július 15)

Újra üdvözlet!Elértem a 2o-at!


----------



## bura (2011 Július 15)

*fr*

- Jean, élnek emberek a Holdon?
- Nem, uram!
- Akkor miért világítják ki minden este?


----------



## bura (2011 Július 15)

Hová lett a szürke kalapom, Jean?
- Tönkrement, uram.
- Akkor menjünk utána!


----------



## bura (2011 Július 15)

- Jean, milyen magasan repült a vadkacsa, amit ez előbb lelőttem?
- Körülbelül 200 méter magasan, uram.
- Máskor nem pazarolom a lőszert. Ha olyan magasról leesik, úgyis megdöglik.


----------



## bura (2011 Július 15)

- Jean, kössön spárgát az anyósomra.
- Miért, uram?
- Sárkányt akarok eregetni.


----------



## bura (2011 Július 15)

- Jean, ma vendégek jönnek. Vágjunk jó képet hozzájuk!
- A falon lévő Munkácsy jó lesz, uram?


----------



## bura (2011 Július 15)

- Jean, eressze le az órámat az ablakon!
- Minek uram?
- Mert fel akarom húzni.


----------



## bura (2011 Július 15)

- Jean, átmegyek a bácsikámhoz.
- De uram, az eső szakad odakint.
- Nem baj, Jean, azt mondta az öreg, hogy akkor menjek, amikor jól esik.


----------



## bura (2011 Július 15)

- Jean, a rézangyalát!
- Azonnal hozom, uram.


----------



## bura (2011 Július 15)

- Hívja a mentőket, Jean!
- Minek, uram?
- Elütötte az óra az éjfélt.


----------



## bura (2011 Július 15)

- Jean, kérdezze meg a kovácsot, hogy van-e mákja!
- Minek, uram?
- Mákos patkót akarok csináltatni.


----------



## bura (2011 Július 15)

- Mondjon egy hosszú szót, Jean!
- Gumi.
- Ez magának hosszú?
- Nem, uram, de nyújtható.


----------



## bura (2011 Július 15)

- Fordítva ült fel a lóra, uram!
- Nem tesz semmit, Jean, úgyis az ellenkező irányba megyek.


----------



## bura (2011 Július 15)

- Mi volt ez a villanás, Jean?
- Kiégett egy szentjánosbogár biztosítéka, uram.


----------



## bura (2011 Július 15)

- Jean, miért szorít a lakkcipőm?
- Mert benn maradt a nyelve, uram.
- Ugyan, Jean! Ha kidugom a nyelvem, akkor is szorít.


----------



## bura (2011 Július 15)

- Jean, hozzon egy harapófogót!
- Minek, uram?
- Valami szöget ütött a fejemben, és ki akarom húzni.


----------



## bura (2011 Július 15)

- Jean, rúgja be a motort!
- Már berúgtam, uram. Ott van az árokban.


----------



## bura (2011 Július 15)

Leejtettem az öngyújtómat, Jean. Megkeresné?
- Nem látom sehol, uram.
- Nem baj, akkor leejtek egy másikat.


----------



## bura (2011 Július 15)

- Jean, miért nem csíkosra festette a kerítést?
- Mert nem kaptam csíkos festéket, uram.


----------



## bura (2011 Július 15)

- Jean, hozzon valami mosószert!
- Minek, uram?
- Hogy tisztára moshassam a lelkiismeretemet.


----------



## bura (2011 Július 15)

- Jean, hozza ide a mozsarat!
- Minek, uram?
- Törni akarom a fejem.


----------



## httteam (2011 Július 15)

sziasztok1


----------



## httteam (2011 Július 15)

jó az oldal


----------



## httteam (2011 Július 15)

sziasztok2


----------



## httteam (2011 Július 15)

midi zenével kapcsolatos dolgok érdekelnek


----------



## httteam (2011 Július 15)

sok midi zeném van szívesen feltöltök


----------



## httteam (2011 Július 15)

írjatok mire lenne szükségetek


----------



## httteam (2011 Július 15)

offroadal is foglalkozom


----------



## httteam (2011 Július 15)

zenélek is


----------



## httteam (2011 Július 15)

oda szeretnék midi zenéket gyűjteni


----------



## httteam (2011 Július 15)

autókat is építünk


----------



## httteam (2011 Július 15)

bárkinek van valami szüksége autóval kapcsolatba valamire írjon


----------



## httteam (2011 Július 15)

szívesen segítek bármiben


----------



## httteam (2011 Július 15)

Suzuki szamurájokat építünk


----------



## httteam (2011 Július 15)

bárki tud G Mercedes hidakat ha tud valaki irjon


----------



## httteam (2011 Július 15)

előre is köszönök mindent


----------



## httteam (2011 Július 15)

szépnapot


----------



## httteam (2011 Július 15)

sziasztok


----------



## Maria Törökné (2011 Július 15)

*gosult megnézni a képeket?*


:55::55::55::55::55::55::55:


Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


----------



## Maria Törökné (2011 Július 15)

*Üdvözöllek!*



Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


Szia! Szeretettel üdvözöllek! Többször próbálkoztam belépni a fórumra, de valahol elbénázom a dolgokat.


----------



## Maria Törökné (2011 Július 15)

Maria Törökné írta:


> Szia! Szeretettel üdvözöllek! Többször próbálkoztam belépni a fórumra, de valahol elbénázom a dolgokat.


Több témában is hozzászóltam, nem tudtam, hogyha a kreativitás érdekel, akkor csak oda írhatok.


----------



## Maria Törökné (2011 Július 15)

Maria Törökné írta:


> Több témában is hozzászóltam, nem tudtam, hogyha a kreativitás érdekel, akkor csak oda írhatok.


Lehet, hogy most is csak bénázok itt a gépnél és megint nem fog sikerülni.


----------



## Maria Törökné (2011 Július 15)

Maria Törökné írta:


> Lehet, hogy most is csak bénázok itt a gépnél és megint nem fog sikerülni.


Pedig nagyon szeretnék sok érdekes dolgot megnézni és új dolgokkal megismerkedni


----------



## Maria Törökné (2011 Július 15)

Maria Törökné írta:


> Pedig nagyon szeretnék sok érdekes dolgot megnézni és új dolgokkal megismerkedni


Engem nagyon sok minden érdekel.


----------



## Maria Törökné (2011 Július 15)

Maria Törökné írta:


> Engem nagyon sok minden érdekel.


Sok keresztszemes kézimunkát készítettem el már.


----------



## Maria Törökné (2011 Július 15)

Maria Törökné írta:


> Sok keresztszemes kézimunkát készítettem el már.


Az iskolánk ablakait papírmetszetekkel díszítettem, az évszakoknak megfelelően.


----------



## Maria Törökné (2011 Július 15)

Maria Törökné írta:


> Az iskolánk ablakait papírmetszetekkel díszítettem, az évszakoknak megfelelően.


Tavasszal a művészeti tagozatos tanulóknak kiállítást rendezett a tanárnőjük a munkáimból.


----------



## Maria Törökné (2011 Július 15)

Maria Törökné írta:


> Tavasszal a művészeti tagozatos tanulóknak kiállítást rendezett a tanárnőjük a munkáimból.


Az utóbbi hetekben ismerkedtem meg a pergamano technikával.


----------



## Maria Törökné (2011 Július 15)

Maria Törökné írta:


> Az utóbbi hetekben ismerkedtem meg a pergamano technikával.


Nagyon szép dolgokat találtam az interneten ebben a témában, rengeteg szép munka fényképe van fent.


----------



## Maria Törökné (2011 Július 15)

Maria Törökné írta:


> Nagyon szép dolgokat találtam az interneten ebben a témában, rengeteg szép munka fényképe van fent.


Igaz, nagyon nehéz az eszközöket beszerezni hozzá, eddig csak 2 db sikerült, nálunk kevésbé ismert még ez a technika.


----------



## Maria Törökné (2011 Július 15)

Maria Törökné írta:


> Igaz, nagyon nehéz az eszközöket beszerezni hozzá, eddig csak 2 db sikerült, nálunk kevésbé ismert még ez a technika.


Sok ötletet kaptam a neten, milyen eszközöket lehet házilag készíteni és hogyan.


----------



## Maria Törökné (2011 Július 15)

Maria Törökné írta:


> Sok ötletet kaptam a neten, milyen eszközöket lehet házilag készíteni és hogyan.


Én is próbálkoztam, de sajnos nem lett tökéletes a szerszám.


----------



## Maria Törökné (2011 Július 15)

Maria Törökné írta:


> Én is próbálkoztam, de sajnos nem lett tökéletes a szerszám.


Persze megpróbálom tökéletesíteni a dolgaimat, mert nagyon szeretnék én is olyan szép dolgokat készíteni, mint, amiket láttam.


----------



## Maria Törökné (2011 Július 15)

Maria Törökné írta:


> Persze megpróbálom tökéletesíteni a dolgaimat, mert nagyon szeretnék én is olyan szép dolgokat készíteni, mint, amiket láttam.


Igaz, hogy nagyon időigényes technika, aprólékos, de megéri vele dolgozni.


----------



## Maria Törökné (2011 Július 15)

Maria Törökné írta:


> Igaz, hogy nagyon időigényes technika, aprólékos, de megéri vele dolgozni.


Nagyon szép üdvözlőkártyákat, csomagkísérőket, stb. lehet ezzel a technikával készíteni.


----------



## Maria Törökné (2011 Július 15)

Maria Törökné írta:


> Nagyon szép üdvözlőkártyákat, csomagkísérőket, stb. lehet ezzel a technikával készíteni.


Persze más technika is érdekel, a pergamanon és a keresztszemesen kívül szívesen varrok gobelineket is.


----------



## Maria Törökné (2011 Július 15)

Maria Törökné írta:


> Persze más technika is érdekel, a pergamanon és a keresztszemesen kívül szívesen varrok gobelineket is.


Most egy tűgobelint varrok, fáradt is a szemem rendesen.


----------



## Maria Törökné (2011 Július 15)

Maria Törökné írta:


> Most egy tűgobelint varrok, fáradt is a szemem rendesen.


A gyerekekkel az iskolában sok üvegképet festettünk, a szalvétatechnikát is alkalmaztuk.


----------



## Maria Törökné (2011 Július 15)

Maria Törökné írta:


> A gyerekekkel az iskolában sok üvegképet festettünk, a szalvétatechnikát is alkalmaztuk.


Nagyon sokszor fűztünk gyöngyöt, készítettünk virágokat, fácskákat.


----------



## Maria Törökné (2011 Július 15)

Maria Törökné írta:


> Nagyon sokszor fűztünk gyöngyöt, készítettünk virágokat, fácskákat.


Nagyon szerették a csoportom tanulói a fonalgrafikát. Nagyon ötletes könyvjelzőket és üdvözlőlapokat készítettünk különféle alkalmakra.


----------



## Maria Törökné (2011 Július 15)

Maria Törökné írta:


> Nagyon szerették a csoportom tanulói a fonalgrafikát. Nagyon ötletes könyvjelzőket és üdvözlőlapokat készítettünk különféle alkalmakra.


Bízom benne, hogy kimerítően írtam a hobbimról és nem untattam vele senkit sem. Üdvözletem.


----------



## magor.castorp (2011 Július 15)

Ez a film, vagy a sorozat?


----------



## magor.castorp (2011 Július 15)

A rendező alapján a film!


----------



## shajar (2011 Július 16)

gondolkozok


----------



## shajar (2011 Július 16)

koszi a tema hoz


----------



## shajar (2011 Július 16)

22


----------



## shajar (2011 Július 16)

nekem is pontosan


----------



## shajar (2011 Július 16)

nekem?


----------



## gabernyák (2011 Július 16)

Egy életnyit!


----------



## jfbkf (2011 Július 16)

*Beköszönés*

Üdvözlök mindenkit! Most regisztráltam erre az oldalra, és szerintem ez egy nagyon klassz oldal! Biztos sok időt fogok itt eltölteni!


----------



## jfbkf (2011 Július 16)

Köszönöm a segítséget!kiss


----------



## altrix1966 (2011 Július 16)

*köszöntö*

Szervusztok !
Itteni idő szerint szép napos idő van , remélem délután nem fog esni egy kis foci lesz a helyi öregfiúk és az olimpiai válogatott között !
Hajrá mindenki !


----------



## magor.castorp (2011 Július 16)

Érdekelne a film, de nem működik a link...


----------



## magor.castorp (2011 Július 16)

még nem lőttem be, hogy mire megy ez a válasz, bocs...


----------



## naprafor (2011 Július 16)

Szép napot Mindenkinek!
Ma regisztráltam, igen önző okokból, Durrell - Családom és egyéb állatfajták c. könyvét keresem (e-book) és itt megtaláltam,  még 18 hozzászólást kell tennem érte.  Közben persze remélem, hogy ismerősöket is szerzek itt. kiss


----------



## mrrred (2011 Július 16)

Üdv mindenkinek!
Most már 2 éve Grúziában dolgozom, Szeptemberben lejár a szerződésem és végre mehetek majd haza MAGYARORSZÁGRA!


----------



## mrrred (2011 Július 16)

Szép napot!

Valaki írta, hogy neki nem tetszik ez a 20 hozzászólásos dolog.
Szerintem nem hülyeség ez a kötelezettség, hisz sokan csak egy könyvet vagy zenét akarnak letölteni, persze ingyen. Ezzel nincs is gond, de ha már ingyen van, dolgozzál is meg érte, legelább egy kicsit!
A két napot én se értem.


----------



## Vízimádó (2011 Július 16)

Szép napot!


----------



## Vízimádó (2011 Július 16)

Ez nekem is furcsa, de mit lehet tenni. Egyépkén pedagógus vagyok és nagyon hasznos dokumentumokat találtam, azt szeretném letölteni. Még egy nap.


----------



## Vízimádó (2011 Július 16)

Hasonló cipőben járok. Nagyon tetszik ez az oldal, sok hasznol dolgot találtam. Hajrá magyarok! Üdv Canada.


----------



## Vízimádó (2011 Július 16)

Ez nagyon érdekes. Mit dolgoztál? Hogy érezted magad?


----------



## babaxrozsa (2011 Július 16)

Nagyon tetszik.


----------



## babaxrozsa (2011 Július 16)

Ezt szeretném kiprobálni.


----------



## babaxrozsa (2011 Július 16)

Nekem is jó lenne.


----------



## babaxrozsa (2011 Július 16)

Sajna nekem nincs.


----------



## babaxrozsa (2011 Július 16)

Mennyi kártya.


----------



## babaxrozsa (2011 Július 16)

De egy is jó lenne.


----------



## babaxrozsa (2011 Július 16)

Remélem mostmár le tudom tölteni.Mindenkinek köszi.


----------



## lilluska24 (2011 Július 16)

2.


----------



## lilluska24 (2011 Július 16)

3.


----------



## lilluska24 (2011 Július 16)

4.


----------



## lilluska24 (2011 Július 16)

5.


----------



## lilluska24 (2011 Július 16)

6.


----------



## ery_ancu (2011 Július 16)

7


----------



## minekkem (2011 Július 16)




----------



## kovsan70 (2011 Július 16)

Egy


----------



## kovsan70 (2011 Július 16)

2


----------



## kovsan70 (2011 Július 16)

3


----------



## kovsan70 (2011 Július 16)

4


----------



## kovsan70 (2011 Július 16)

5


----------



## kovsan70 (2011 Július 16)

6


----------



## kovsan70 (2011 Július 16)

7


----------



## kovsan70 (2011 Július 16)

8


----------



## kovsan70 (2011 Július 16)

9


----------



## kovsan70 (2011 Július 16)

10


----------



## kovsan70 (2011 Július 16)

11


----------



## kovsan70 (2011 Július 16)

12


----------



## kovsan70 (2011 Július 16)

13


----------



## kovsan70 (2011 Július 16)

14


----------



## kovsan70 (2011 Július 16)

15


----------



## kovsan70 (2011 Július 16)

16


----------



## kovsan70 (2011 Július 16)

17


----------



## kovsan70 (2011 Július 16)

18


----------



## kovsan70 (2011 Július 16)

19


----------



## kovsan70 (2011 Július 16)

20


----------



## ichiko (2011 Július 16)

1


----------



## ichiko (2011 Július 16)

2


----------



## kovsan70 (2011 Július 16)

21


----------



## ichiko (2011 Július 16)

3


----------



## ichiko (2011 Július 16)

4


----------



## ichiko (2011 Július 16)

5


----------



## kovsan70 (2011 Július 16)

1


----------



## ichiko (2011 Július 16)

6


----------



## kovsan70 (2011 Július 16)

2


----------



## ichiko (2011 Július 16)

7


----------



## ichiko (2011 Július 16)

8


----------



## jancsi820718 (2011 Július 16)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


dfgbrt


----------



## Pompadour53 (2011 Július 16)

csodálatosak
Barbara


----------



## jancsi820718 (2011 Július 16)

z


----------



## jancsi820718 (2011 Július 16)

34


----------



## jancsi820718 (2011 Július 16)

kiss


----------



## jancsi820718 (2011 Július 16)

e


----------



## jancsi820718 (2011 Július 16)

ez nagyon klafa


----------



## jancsi820718 (2011 Július 16)

45


----------



## jancsi820718 (2011 Július 16)

ket szolo megy az uton.az egyik:jon a vonat.
a masik: mikor?
must!!!!!


----------



## jancsi820718 (2011 Július 16)

ja ja


----------



## jancsi820718 (2011 Július 16)

nem jo mi??


----------



## jancsi820718 (2011 Július 16)

szerintem se.


----------



## jancsi820718 (2011 Július 16)

jo az


----------



## jancsi820718 (2011 Július 16)

23


----------



## jancsi820718 (2011 Július 16)

az az


----------



## jancsi820718 (2011 Július 16)

oke


----------



## jancsi820718 (2011 Július 16)

fer


----------



## jancsi820718 (2011 Július 16)

szuper vagykisskoszi


----------



## picike78 (2011 Július 16)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


 Hello mindenkinel


----------



## kata04 (2011 Július 16)

Sziasztok!


----------



## picike78 (2011 Július 16)

Ismeri valaki ?


----------



## kata04 (2011 Július 16)

Ha megvan a húsz hozzászólás akkor lesz hozzáférésem a képek megtekintéséhez?


----------



## picike78 (2011 Július 16)

ennek a dalnak az igazi előadóját?


----------



## picike78 (2011 Július 16)

Meg kopott érzések


----------



## kata04 (2011 Július 16)

Kit?


----------



## picike78 (2011 Július 16)

élednek újra


----------



## kata04 (2011 Július 16)

Sajna nem..


----------



## picike78 (2011 Július 16)

Mindenkiinek további szép napot


----------



## kata04 (2011 Július 16)

*Nem kapok választ?*


----------



## kata04 (2011 Július 16)

*Halihó! Van itt valaki?*


----------



## picike78 (2011 Július 16)

meg van valakinek az a dal .


----------



## picike78 (2011 Július 16)

Elmegyek az éjszakába mulatni ?


----------



## bohocc (2011 Július 16)

Üdv


----------



## picike78 (2011 Július 16)

kata04


----------



## bohocc (2011 Július 16)

jó mulatást!


----------



## bohocc (2011 Július 16)

sok boldog szombat estét


----------



## picike78 (2011 Július 16)

lassan el köszönök


----------



## picike78 (2011 Július 16)

valaki meg tudja nekem mondani .hogy zenei alapokokat honnan tudok le szedni?


----------



## bohocc (2011 Július 16)

trallala


----------



## bohocc (2011 Július 16)

holnap cirkusz


----------



## bohocc (2011 Július 16)

én nem tudom


----------



## bohocc (2011 Július 16)

nyár van


----------



## bohocc (2011 Július 16)

:55:kakukk


----------



## bohocc (2011 Július 16)

hegyekbe


----------



## bohocc (2011 Július 16)

na félúton járok


----------



## picike78 (2011 Július 16)

mindenkinek kellemes hétvégét


----------



## bohocc (2011 Július 16)

szép


----------



## bohocc (2011 Július 16)

nektek is tetszik?


----------



## picike78 (2011 Július 16)

aki megy bulizni jó szorakozást


----------



## bohocc (2011 Július 16)

kéne egy csokor ezekből a virágokból


----------



## bohocc (2011 Július 16)

aki megy bulizni, vigyázzon magára!


----------



## picike78 (2011 Július 16)

Bocsi hogy be szólok .de nekem nagyon tetszik


----------



## bohocc (2011 Július 16)

mindjárt befagyizok


----------



## Bambali (2011 Július 16)

Sziasztok.


----------



## picike78 (2011 Július 16)

szépek én is el fogadnék egy csokorral


----------



## bohocc (2011 Július 16)

tehát holnap cirkusz


----------



## Bambali (2011 Július 16)

Mindenkinek szép estét kívánok!


----------



## picike78 (2011 Július 16)

sziasztok további szép estét mindenkinek


----------



## Bambali (2011 Július 16)

Még kell pár üzenet, hogy meglegyen a 20.


----------



## bohocc (2011 Július 16)

hú, picike78, mindjárt kész vagy


----------



## Bambali (2011 Július 16)

Úgyhogy bocs, ha még írok ide semmiségeket.


----------



## bohocc (2011 Július 16)

hajrá Bambali!


----------



## bohocc (2011 Július 16)

Én egészen kezdek belejönni...


----------



## bohocc (2011 Július 16)

No de inkább abbahagyom. Szép estét mindenkinek!


----------



## Bambali (2011 Július 16)

Épp Wolf Katit hallgatom, nagyon szeretem ezt a dalt.


----------



## Bambali (2011 Július 16)

Köszi bohocc


----------



## Bambali (2011 Július 16)

Nem is gondolná az ember, de azért a semmiségek sem jutnak csak olyan egyszerűen az ember eszébe - már ha nem akar totál badarságokat írni...


----------



## Bambali (2011 Július 16)

Márpedig én most azt csinálom....


----------



## Bambali (2011 Július 16)

Nézi valaki a tévét? Megy benne valami jó??


----------



## Bambali (2011 Július 16)

Na, még 5.


----------



## Bambali (2011 Július 16)

Ja, és el kell telnie bizonyos másodpercnek a kettő között. Nem is tudtam.


----------



## Bambali (2011 Július 16)

Már csak 3.


----------



## Bambali (2011 Július 16)

Még 2 üzenet, de jó.


----------



## Bambali (2011 Július 16)

Bocs, ha valakit idegesítettem. Asszem megvan a 20.


----------



## bohocc (2011 Július 16)

hát nekem hiába van meg a 20... meg a több, mint 2 napos reg... mi kellhet még?


----------



## Bambali (2011 Július 16)

Megvan a 20 vagy nincs??


----------



## Bambali (2011 Július 16)

Na, most nekem is ez van: megvan a 20 és a 2 napos. Aztán enm enged semmit...


----------



## Bambali (2011 Július 16)

Pedig megtaláltam, amit kerestem.


----------



## bohocc (2011 Július 16)

így vagyok ezzel én is :/


----------



## sireon (2011 Július 16)

Éljen!


----------



## sireon (2011 Július 16)

Talán


----------



## sireon (2011 Július 16)

Ennyi


----------



## sireon (2011 Július 16)

Elég


----------



## sireon (2011 Július 16)

jippiiiééééééé


----------



## xcom (2011 Július 16)

hello


----------



## xcom (2011 Július 16)

hellohello


----------



## xcom (2011 Július 16)

x3


----------



## xcom (2011 Július 16)

*x4*


----------



## xcom (2011 Július 16)

_x5_


----------



## xcom (2011 Július 16)

x6k


----------



## xcom (2011 Július 16)

xcom írta:


> x6k



7


----------



## xcom (2011 Július 16)

8


----------



## xcom (2011 Július 16)

9


----------



## xcom (2011 Július 16)

10


----------



## xcom (2011 Július 16)

11


----------



## xcom (2011 Július 16)

12


----------



## xcom (2011 Július 16)

13


----------



## kissarret (2011 Július 17)

Abcd


----------



## kissarret (2011 Július 17)

11112


----------



## kissarret (2011 Július 17)

345789ö


----------



## kissarret (2011 Július 17)

45676899 begin_of_the_skype_highlighting 45676899 end_of_the_skype_highlighting8


----------



## kissarret (2011 Július 17)

zjktluilpoiááp


----------



## kissarret (2011 Július 17)

568öö7üü9ü


----------



## kissarret (2011 Július 17)

46789


----------



## kissarret (2011 Július 17)

9876532sdfgz


----------



## kissarret (2011 Július 17)

juztgkliuéléui


----------



## kissarret (2011 Július 17)

dvbjloéipoáűőú


----------



## kissarret (2011 Július 17)

ezjkrzéizu9764343232


----------



## kissarret (2011 Július 17)

rerztriiopuiili


----------



## kissarret (2011 Július 17)

gffjhjgjhgfghffjjhgjhfgjfhjg


----------



## kissarret (2011 Július 17)

fdh45kzkkkiú6kk767


----------



## kissarret (2011 Július 17)

tftzvhvbjhbjhbjhbj


----------



## kissarret (2011 Július 17)

768857659 begin_of_the_skype_highlighting 68857659 end_of_the_skype_highlighting


----------



## battore (2011 Július 17)

thx


----------



## battore (2011 Július 17)

na még 19


----------



## battore (2011 Július 17)

de


----------



## battore (2011 Július 17)

nem értem


----------



## battore (2011 Július 17)

h ez így


----------



## battore (2011 Július 17)

mire jó


----------



## battore (2011 Július 17)

még 14


----------



## battore (2011 Július 17)

igaz hogy


----------



## battore (2011 Július 17)

csak az ebook-ok miatt jöttem


----------



## battore (2011 Július 17)

de körülnézek


----------



## battore (2011 Július 17)

hátha akad kint


----------



## battore (2011 Július 17)

grafikus meló


----------



## battore (2011 Július 17)

mert Canada szimpatikus


----------



## battore (2011 Július 17)

akár még azt is eltudnám képzelni


----------



## battore (2011 Július 17)

h ott éljek, persze csak akkor


----------



## battore (2011 Július 17)

ha van igény a munkámra


----------



## battore (2011 Július 17)

4


----------



## battore (2011 Július 17)

3


----------



## battore (2011 Július 17)

2


----------



## battore (2011 Július 17)

1


----------



## battore (2011 Július 17)

hm


----------



## battore (2011 Július 17)

lehet h nem elég?


----------



## battore (2011 Július 17)

akkor ennyit erről...


----------



## Akusztikus (2011 Július 17)

elég lesz már biztos


----------



## manolilla1 (2011 Július 17)

én is itt lennék


----------



## Pater1 (2011 Július 17)

2


----------



## Pater1 (2011 Július 17)

3


----------



## Pater1 (2011 Július 17)

én nyertem


----------



## Pater1 (2011 Július 17)

írászavar, írási képtelenség


----------



## Pater1 (2011 Július 17)

de jól haladok


----------



## Pater1 (2011 Július 17)

na még 14


----------



## Pater1 (2011 Július 17)

vagy csak 13?


----------



## Pater1 (2011 Július 17)

nur 12


----------



## Pater1 (2011 Július 17)

nur elf


----------



## Pater1 (2011 Július 17)

zehn


----------



## Pater1 (2011 Július 17)

a maradék 9 már könnyebb lesz


----------



## Pater1 (2011 Július 17)

de ha csak 8 kell, az még egyszerűbb


----------



## Pater1 (2011 Július 17)

furcsa érzés magammal beszélgetni


----------



## Pater1 (2011 Július 17)

de legalább nem veszünk össze


----------



## Pater1 (2011 Július 17)

legalábbis remélem


----------



## Pater1 (2011 Július 17)

5


----------



## Pater1 (2011 Július 17)

four


----------



## Pater1 (2011 Július 17)

drei


----------



## Pater1 (2011 Július 17)

dva


----------



## Pater1 (2011 Július 17)

and the last one


----------



## Pater1 (2011 Július 17)

és igen, sikerült.
plusz egy ráadás


----------



## WiSoAcHo (2011 Július 17)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg



Üdv mindenkinek!


----------



## WiSoAcHo (2011 Július 17)

Szuper a site!


----------



## WiSoAcHo (2011 Július 17)

Csak gyorsan összeszedném a 20 hozzászólást...


----------



## WiSoAcHo (2011 Július 17)

Merthogy nagyon régóta keresek valamit, amit egy canadahun tag feltöltött...


----------



## WiSoAcHo (2011 Július 17)

tojásoslecsó


----------



## WiSoAcHo (2011 Július 17)

baracklekvár


----------



## WiSoAcHo (2011 Július 17)

Fatányér, búvárszivattyú


----------



## WiSoAcHo (2011 Július 17)

Kakaóscsiga!


----------



## WiSoAcHo (2011 Július 17)

A térdzoknim nagyon kemény ma


----------



## WiSoAcHo (2011 Július 17)

bakterház


----------



## WiSoAcHo (2011 Július 17)

sorompó


----------



## WiSoAcHo (2011 Július 17)

óóó, Tápiószecső!


----------



## WiSoAcHo (2011 Július 17)

Az az egy fontos


----------



## WiSoAcHo (2011 Július 17)

ne legyen foltos


----------



## WiSoAcHo (2011 Július 17)

a polgártársnak a múltja


----------



## WiSoAcHo (2011 Július 17)

mert ha foltos a múlt, maga polgártárs


----------



## WiSoAcHo (2011 Július 17)

már attól kezdve nem fontos


----------



## WiSoAcHo (2011 Július 17)

Rámtört a frász - rohad a marharépa


----------



## WiSoAcHo (2011 Július 17)

na és aztán mit ugrálsz?


----------



## WiSoAcHo (2011 Július 17)

Ez meg alighanem a huszadik


----------



## WiSoAcHo (2011 Július 17)

Még egy, nehogy szó érje a ház elejét


----------



## repec (2011 Július 17)

Szasztok. Pár ebook miatt találtam ide. Aztán látom hogy a linkek csak két napos reggel és 20 hsz- kell hogy elérhetőek legyenek. Akor kezdjük.


----------



## repec (2011 Július 17)

Mivel ezt:
http://canadahun.com/forum/showthread.php?t=22475&page=10895
A topicot gyönyörűen bezárták, itt fogom gyorsban összeszedni a még 18 hosszáazólást.


----------



## repec (2011 Július 17)

Itt kifejthetném politikai nézeteimet, de nem teszem, mert mindenkinek jobb lesz így.


----------



## repec (2011 Július 17)

Ide jönnének a személyes dolgok, de nem szeretnék személyeskedni


----------



## repec (2011 Július 17)

Továbbihüyleségek firkálása helyett innentől rendezek egy visszaszámlálást, majd utána 2 nap múlva leszedem az ebookokatamik miatt idejöttem, és ha tetszik a csapat, akkor talán maradok is ha meg leszek tűrve.


----------



## repec (2011 Július 17)

14


----------



## repec (2011 Július 17)

13


----------



## repec (2011 Július 17)

12


----------



## repec (2011 Július 17)

11


----------



## repec (2011 Július 17)

10


----------



## repec (2011 Július 17)

9


----------



## repec (2011 Július 17)

8


----------



## repec (2011 Július 17)

7


----------



## repec (2011 Július 17)

6


----------



## repec (2011 Július 17)

5


----------



## repec (2011 Július 17)

4


----------



## repec (2011 Július 17)

3


----------



## repec (2011 Július 17)

2


----------



## repec (2011 Július 17)

1


----------



## repec (2011 Július 17)

yeeeeee 0


----------



## Szzittya (2011 Július 17)

remek, így máris könnyebb az indulás!


----------



## beababa (2011 Július 17)

*Angol kisiskolásoknak*

Annyi jó és hasznos dolgot töltöttem már le innen, hogy megpróbálok én is hozzáadni a közöshöz, néhány általam készített és használt rejtvényt:


----------



## ilozv (2011 Július 17)

*Előre is*

elnézést kérek, hogy floodolnom kell a fórumot


----------



## ilozv (2011 Július 17)

de nagy szükségem van a 20 hozzászólásra


----------



## ilozv (2011 Július 17)

mert a zenekarommal délután próbálunk


----------



## ilozv (2011 Július 17)

egy charlie számot


----------



## ilozv (2011 Július 17)

és képtelen vagyok megszerezni a kottáját


----------



## ilozv (2011 Július 17)

ráadásul a lerch féle harmóniamenet


----------



## ilozv (2011 Július 17)

annyira cifra


----------



## ilozv (2011 Július 17)

hogy ennyi idő alatt


----------



## ilozv (2011 Július 17)

képtelenség levenni


----------



## ilozv (2011 Július 17)

szerencsére itt a fórumon


----------



## ilozv (2011 Július 17)

találtam egy midi fájlt


----------



## ilozv (2011 Július 17)

ami rengeteget segíthet


----------



## ilozv (2011 Július 17)

viszont a letöltéshez


----------



## ilozv (2011 Július 17)

amint tudjátok


----------



## ilozv (2011 Július 17)

mindenképpen kell


----------



## ilozv (2011 Július 17)

az a húsz hozzászólás


----------



## ilozv (2011 Július 17)

amiből ha minden igaz


----------



## ilozv (2011 Július 17)

a most következő


----------



## ilozv (2011 Július 17)

már a tiznekilencedik


----------



## ilozv (2011 Július 17)

Így aztán mindenkinek köszönöm a türelmet


----------



## ilozv (2011 Július 17)

és a lehetőséget, hogy nem kell beégnem a próbán


----------



## ilozv (2011 Július 17)

Érdekes...


----------



## ilozv (2011 Július 17)

Bőven megvan a 20 hozzászólás


----------



## ilozv (2011 Július 17)

Jóval több,mint két napja regisztráltam


----------



## ilozv (2011 Július 17)

Mégsem tudok letölteni...


----------



## LegoLány (2011 Július 17)

szia mindenki


----------



## LegoLány (2011 Július 17)

hogy tudok a leggyorsabban 20 hozzászólást gyűjteni?


----------



## Max009 (2011 Július 17)




----------



## Max009 (2011 Július 17)




----------



## Max009 (2011 Július 17)

:d


----------



## Max009 (2011 Július 17)

Hahaha:34:


----------



## Max009 (2011 Július 17)

Hmmm


----------



## marcsi46 (2011 Július 17)

*jo*

jo


----------



## marcsi46 (2011 Július 17)

*jo*

jo


----------



## marcsi46 (2011 Július 17)

*jo*

jo


----------



## marcsi46 (2011 Július 17)

*jo*

jo


----------



## bacsandi (2011 Július 17)

hahó


----------



## bacsandi (2011 Július 17)

hahó2


----------



## bacsandi (2011 Július 17)

hahó3


----------



## bacsandi (2011 Július 17)

hahó4


----------



## Hundra (2011 Július 17)

No hát akkor...


----------



## Hundra (2011 Július 17)

... kezdjük a gyűjtést...


----------



## Hundra (2011 Július 17)

Sziasztok Mindenkinek!


----------



## Hundra (2011 Július 17)

Nem tudom Kanadában ma milyen időjárás van, de...


----------



## Hundra (2011 Július 17)

...itt Mo-on, mondhatni...


----------



## Hundra (2011 Július 17)

... szép...


----------



## Hundra (2011 Július 17)

...azaz, nyári...


----------



## Hundra (2011 Július 17)

...időnk van...


----------



## Hundra (2011 Július 17)

...vagyis...


----------



## Hundra (2011 Július 17)

... nem fázunk...


----------



## Hundra (2011 Július 17)

... nagyon nem!


----------



## Hundra (2011 Július 17)

Mondanám, hogy...


----------



## Hundra (2011 Július 17)

... ülök a hűvös szobában...


----------



## Hundra (2011 Július 17)

... de sajnos...


----------



## Hundra (2011 Július 17)

...annyira nem hűvös


----------



## Hundra (2011 Július 17)

Lennék most jegesmedve...


----------



## Hundra (2011 Július 17)

...néhanapján...


----------



## Hundra (2011 Július 17)

...néhány percig...


----------



## Hundra (2011 Július 17)

... és írnék értelmesebben is, mint...


----------



## Hundra (2011 Július 17)

...most teszem: jegesmedve: "most" és "néhanapján" ...


----------



## nanszakeva (2011 Július 17)

Vaj - zsíradék


----------



## nanszakeva (2011 Július 17)

vaj- zsíradék

lábbeli-


----------



## Hundra (2011 Július 17)

Küldetés teljesítve ! Köszönet az Adminisztrátoroknak!


----------



## nanszakeva (2011 Július 17)

klumpa

_i_ _, _e_,_ _e_


----------



## nanszakeva (2011 Július 17)

Bea-Lea
keret-


----------



## nanszakeva (2011 Július 17)

Mándok


----------



## nanszakeva (2011 Július 17)

rozmár


----------



## nanszakeva (2011 Július 17)

üvegmosó


----------



## nanszakeva (2011 Július 17)

Nagy balhé


----------



## nanszakeva (2011 Július 17)

Sajtleves


----------



## nanszakeva (2011 Július 17)

*Ian Holm*


----------



## vinkl (2011 Július 17)

Csók Hárskútról!


----------



## bacsandi (2011 Július 17)

hahó


----------



## vinkl (2011 Július 17)

Meg gyulladok itt!


----------



## vinkl (2011 Július 17)

Milyen jó helyet tudtok a strandolásra?


----------



## vinkl (2011 Július 17)

Szeretem Kanadát és az ott élő embereket!


----------



## bacsandi (2011 Július 17)

jelen


----------



## vinkl (2011 Július 17)

Megfogott hogy ők nem tolakodnak,kivárják a sorukat.


----------



## vinkl (2011 Július 17)

A vízesés meg csoda!


----------



## vinkl (2011 Július 17)

Meg egyszer mennék!!!!!!


----------



## nanszakeva (2011 Július 17)

Köszönöm szépen, nagyon szeretem a magyar filmeket.


----------



## pmarta01 (2011 Július 17)

Ez az első.....


----------



## nanszakeva (2011 Július 17)

Jó műsor, sosem hagyom ki.


----------



## pmarta01 (2011 Július 17)

..a második...


----------



## pmarta01 (2011 Július 17)

...a harmadik...


----------



## pmarta01 (2011 Július 17)

4.


----------



## nanszakeva (2011 Július 17)

Az egri csillagok.


----------



## pmarta01 (2011 Július 17)

5.


----------



## pmarta01 (2011 Július 17)

6.


----------



## pmarta01 (2011 Július 17)

7.


----------



## pmarta01 (2011 Július 17)

8.


----------



## pmarta01 (2011 Július 17)

9.


----------



## pmarta01 (2011 Július 17)

...tizedik...


----------



## pmarta01 (2011 Július 17)

11.


----------



## pmarta01 (2011 Július 17)

12.


----------



## pmarta01 (2011 Július 17)

13.


----------



## pmarta01 (2011 Július 17)

14.


----------



## pmarta01 (2011 Július 17)

15.


----------



## pmarta01 (2011 Július 17)

16.


----------



## pmarta01 (2011 Július 17)

17.


----------



## pmarta01 (2011 Július 17)

18.


----------



## pmarta01 (2011 Július 17)

19.


----------



## pmarta01 (2011 Július 17)

20.


----------



## pmarta01 (2011 Július 17)

boooocs


----------



## pmarta01 (2011 Július 17)

bocsiiii


----------



## pmarta01 (2011 Július 17)

+1


----------



## mysticrose (2011 Július 17)

+2


----------



## mysticrose (2011 Július 17)

Hm, mire össze gyűlik 20 hozzászólásom.


----------



## bacsandi (2011 Július 17)

a huszadik


----------



## mysticrose (2011 Július 17)

Most milyen meleg van, de legalább elviselhető.


----------



## mysticrose (2011 Július 17)

Szép lassan végig zongorázom, mire meg lesz a 20 hozzászólásom.


----------



## mysticrose (2011 Július 17)

Már csak 16 kell hozzá és meg lesz.


----------



## mysticrose (2011 Július 17)

Remélem holnap nem lesz olyan meleg, mint a héten.


----------



## mysticrose (2011 Július 17)

Örülök, hogy valaki elindított egy ilyen témát


----------



## mysticrose (2011 Július 17)

Sorolhatnék számokat, de lassan ki fogyok a témába.


----------



## mysticrose (2011 Július 17)

Talán a vége fel, mint visszaszámlálás.


----------



## mysticrose (2011 Július 17)

Telik az idő, hiszen nem sokára kezdődik egy újabb hónap.


----------



## mysticrose (2011 Július 17)

Nem hiszem, már csak 10 kell és meg lesz


----------



## szemiramisz (2011 Július 17)

Még mindig nem enged letölteni


----------



## mysticrose (2011 Július 17)

Elég nehéz összegyűjteni a hozzászólásokat.


----------



## szemiramisz (2011 Július 17)

Pedig már bizti megvan a 48 órám


----------



## szemiramisz (2011 Július 17)

de ráhajtok a 20 üzire


----------



## mysticrose (2011 Július 17)

Természet szép és csodálatos az emberi elme.


----------



## szemiramisz (2011 Július 17)

és azért is jókedvű leszek


----------



## mysticrose (2011 Július 17)

szemiramisz kívánok neked, hogy minél hamarább legyen meg a 20 hozzászólásod.


----------



## szemiramisz (2011 Július 17)

kicsit dilisnek érzem magam így írogatni


----------



## mysticrose (2011 Július 17)

Már csak 6 és finálé.


----------



## szemiramisz (2011 Július 17)

mysticrose neked is kívánom te előrébb tartassz


----------



## mysticrose (2011 Július 17)

köszi szemiramisz és lassan unalmasnak érzem az írogatást, de nem adom fel.Neked is meg lesz.


----------



## mysticrose (2011 Július 17)

"A lelkesedés diktálja az iramot, de a kitartás éri el a célt".
Dan Millman


Gondoltam jól jönne egy kitartás.


----------



## mysticrose (2011 Július 17)

3 nem sok, de türelem rózsát terem.


----------



## mysticrose (2011 Július 17)

A cél szentesíti az eszközt.


----------



## dthy666 (2011 Július 17)

Sziasztok!


----------



## dthy666 (2011 Július 17)

Még új vagyok!


----------



## mysticrose (2011 Július 17)

20....5,4,3,2,1.


----------



## dthy666 (2011 Július 17)

9


----------



## mysticrose (2011 Július 17)

Szia dthy666. Sok siker a 20 hozzászólásokhoz.Ezzel együtt meg van a 20 hozzászólásom. Végre!!


----------



## dthy666 (2011 Július 17)

10


----------



## mysticrose (2011 Július 17)

Na,most megyek. Sziasztok.


----------



## mysticrose (2011 Július 17)

És sok sikert kívánok azoknak, akik még nem érték el a 20 hozzászólást.


----------



## szemiramisz (2011 Július 17)

nem adom fel


----------



## szemiramisz (2011 Július 17)

11


----------



## szemiramisz (2011 Július 17)

12


----------



## szemiramisz (2011 Július 17)

13


----------



## szemiramisz (2011 Július 17)

14


----------



## szemiramisz (2011 Július 17)

15


----------



## szemiramisz (2011 Július 17)

16


----------



## szemiramisz (2011 Július 17)

17


----------



## oocsike (2011 Július 17)

nekem még nincs annyi


----------



## oocsike (2011 Július 17)

még csak 15 van


----------



## oocsike (2011 Július 17)

nem baj én rá érek


----------



## szemiramisz (2011 Július 17)

Még három üzi


----------



## szemiramisz (2011 Július 17)

19


----------



## szemiramisz (2011 Július 17)

20


----------



## szemiramisz (2011 Július 17)

kitartás annak akinek még kell egy pár


----------



## szemiramisz (2011 Július 17)

remélem most már nem tilos a letöltés...:4:


----------



## -Csaba- (2011 Július 17)

Üdv mindenkinek!


----------



## -Csaba- (2011 Július 17)

Nekem még sok van vissza


----------



## -Csaba- (2011 Július 17)

még 18


----------



## -Csaba- (2011 Július 17)

lassan de biztosan


----------



## -Csaba- (2011 Július 17)

már csak 16


----------



## -Csaba- (2011 Július 17)

15


----------



## -Csaba- (2011 Július 17)

ezt mindenki így csinálja?


----------



## svero (2011 Július 17)

szuper a forum


----------



## svero (2011 Július 17)

csak meg el kell erni a 20 hozzaszolast...


----------



## svero (2011 Július 17)

es nem is tudom h hol is tartok...


----------



## svero (2011 Július 17)

de lassan meglesz


----------



## svero (2011 Július 17)

meg talan 15


----------



## svero (2011 Július 17)

valszelg mar nem is kell annyi


----------



## svero (2011 Július 17)

de biztos ami biztos...


----------



## svero (2011 Július 17)

na meg egy par


----------



## svero (2011 Július 17)

remelem


----------



## svero (2011 Július 17)

lassan


----------



## svero (2011 Július 17)

kesz is leszek...


----------



## svero (2011 Július 17)

jo h van ilyen lehetoseg...


----------



## huckfinn (2011 Július 17)

sziasztok!


----------



## nintaus (2011 Július 17)

Üdvözlet Kiskunfélegyházáról


----------



## svero (2011 Július 17)

mert nekem is surgosen kene a tagsag


----------



## svero (2011 Július 17)

az ember mindg csak halogatja


----------



## svero (2011 Július 17)

es aztan meg kellene azonnal


----------



## nintaus (2011 Július 17)

Látom más is nekiállt összeszedni a húsz hozzászólást


----------



## svero (2011 Július 17)

amugy üdv mindenkinek


----------



## svero (2011 Július 17)

München videkeröl


----------



## svero (2011 Július 17)

hat muszaj ha az ember tag akar lenni


----------



## svero (2011 Július 17)

meg azert a biztonsag kedveert


----------



## huckfinn (2011 Július 17)

és megint


----------



## svero (2011 Július 17)

azt hiszem megvagyok


----------



## nintaus (2011 Július 17)

Egy királyi oldalról keveredtem ide (isten óvja a királynőt),és minden látogatás alkalmával egyre szimpatikusabb lett az oldal


----------



## huckfinn (2011 Július 17)

és újra


----------



## svero (2011 Július 17)

Tovabbi jo böngeszest, irogatast mindenkinek!


----------



## huckfinn (2011 Július 17)

és ismét


----------



## nintaus (2011 Július 17)

A párom kreatív gyűjteményét szeretném az oldalról bővíteni, mert itt egy kincsesbányára leltem


----------



## huckfinn (2011 Július 17)

és még egyszer


----------



## nintaus (2011 Július 17)

Nyilván bele kell húznom az üzik írásába, mert ebben a tempóban még holnap is csak az első tíznél fogok tartani


----------



## nintaus (2011 Július 17)

Kell még néhány hozzászólás, hogy állandó tag lehessek.


----------



## nintaus (2011 Július 17)

Ez a hetedik hozzászólás.Remélem olyan szerencsés szám,mint a mesében.


----------



## nintaus (2011 Július 17)

Ez már a nyolcadik!


----------



## nintaus (2011 Július 17)

Irigylem azokat, akiknek már megvan a 20,mert nekem ez még csak a kilencedik.


----------



## tiszahun (2011 Július 17)

üdv


----------



## nintaus (2011 Július 17)

Megérkezett a gyerkőc is és most már ő is kíváncsian várja a fejleményeket.


----------



## tiszahun (2011 Július 17)

nem tudok mit írni ezért jön még 18 ilyen


----------



## nintaus (2011 Július 17)

Üdv Neked is tiszahun! Uff, én beszéltem.


----------



## nintaus (2011 Július 17)

A gyerkőc is üdvözöl mindenkit!


----------



## nintaus (2011 Július 17)

Ez a következő üzenet.


----------



## huckfinn (2011 Július 17)

mert


----------



## nintaus (2011 Július 17)

Kezdek egészen belejönni az önmagammal való társalgásba.


----------



## nintaus (2011 Július 17)

Szia huckfinn!Miért mert?


----------



## maxpaine (2011 Július 17)

Szia ,az üzenet az ugyanaz mint a hozzászólás? Nem teljesen értem ezt a dolgot, tudnál nekem segíteni?


----------



## nintaus (2011 Július 17)

Még 5 hozzászólás


----------



## nintaus (2011 Július 17)

Szia maxpaine! Igen, jól csinálod.


----------



## nintaus (2011 Július 17)

18 ,hurrá nagykorú lettem


----------



## nintaus (2011 Július 17)

Már közel a cél.


----------



## huckfinn (2011 Július 17)

szeretném


----------



## nintaus (2011 Július 17)

Mi van, mindenki eltűnt? 
Akkor én is ráhagyom,mert ez a huszadik.


----------



## nanszakeva (2011 Július 17)

szalámis szendvics


----------



## nintaus (2011 Július 17)

He-he még mindig itt vagyok


----------



## nintaus (2011 Július 17)

Na ilyen könnyen nem szabadultok ,már egész belejöttem


----------



## bignorb (2011 Július 17)

egy


----------



## bignorb (2011 Július 17)

2


----------



## bignorb (2011 Július 17)

3


----------



## bignorb (2011 Július 17)

edmcbain rulez


----------



## bignorb (2011 Július 17)

6*6


----------



## bignorb (2011 Július 17)

jönne most


----------



## bignorb (2011 Július 17)

ki


----------



## bignorb (2011 Július 17)

?


----------



## bignorb (2011 Július 17)

fli...


----------



## bignorb (2011 Július 17)

miii?


----------



## bignorb (2011 Július 17)

si...


----------



## bignorb (2011 Július 17)

egyébként jó az oldal! köszi!


----------



## bignorb (2011 Július 17)

13


----------



## bignorb (2011 Július 17)

fourteen


----------



## bignorb (2011 Július 17)

fifthee


----------



## bignorb (2011 Július 17)

2x8


----------



## bignorb (2011 Július 17)

2x8+1


----------



## bignorb (2011 Július 17)

2x9-1


----------



## bignorb (2011 Július 17)

19


----------



## bignorb (2011 Július 17)

theer are twenty years to go


----------



## kataphone (2011 Július 17)

Sziasztok, üdv mindenkinek, és köszi!


----------



## kataphone (2011 Július 18)

Sziasztok, már hozzászóltam 5-ször! És nem "muszájból"  Nagyon jó ez az oldal, érdekesek a fórumtémák, és igazi kincsekre lehet lelni!


----------



## wdtwrd (2011 Július 18)

w was here


----------



## Good Girl (2011 Július 18)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Good Girl (2011 Július 18)

Nagyon jó ez az oldal!


----------



## Good Girl (2011 Július 18)

Csak nem tudom mit írjak


----------



## Good Girl (2011 Július 18)

Új vagyok itt és nem igazán tudom miről írhatnék


----------



## Good Girl (2011 Július 18)

Mert elég sok minden érdekel


----------



## Good Girl (2011 Július 18)

Főképp a zene


----------



## Good Girl (2011 Július 18)

De a tánc az ének és a mangák is


----------



## Good Girl (2011 Július 18)

Am egy zenekarban énekelek


----------



## Good Girl (2011 Július 18)

amit a barátaimmal alakítottunk


----------



## Good Girl (2011 Július 18)

gyerekdalokat játsszunk


----------



## Good Girl (2011 Július 18)

és óvodákban fogunk fellépni


----------



## Good Girl (2011 Július 18)

mert hát valahol el kell kezdeni, nem?


----------



## Good Girl (2011 Július 18)

szóval kotta keresés közben találtam ezt az oldalt és nagyon megtetszett


----------



## Good Girl (2011 Július 18)

am én énekelek a zenekarban de tanulok gitározni és szintetizátorozni


----------



## Good Girl (2011 Július 18)

de valamiért nem sikerül jól felhangolni az egyik húrt a gitáron  nem tudom miért


----------



## Good Girl (2011 Július 18)

Bocsánat amiért ennyi zagyvaságot írtam...


----------



## Ziza-Zizi (2011 Július 18)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Ziza-Zizi (2011 Július 18)

Az ötlet szuper, mert nehéz újként azonnal cseverészni


----------



## Ziza-Zizi (2011 Július 18)

5 -jelen


----------



## Ziza-Zizi (2011 Július 18)

6-jelen


----------



## Ziza-Zizi (2011 Július 18)

7-jelen


----------



## Ziza-Zizi (2011 Július 18)

8-jelen


----------



## Ziza-Zizi (2011 Július 18)

9-jelen


----------



## Ziza-Zizi (2011 Július 18)

10-jelen


----------



## Ziza-Zizi (2011 Július 18)

kis pihi, aztán majd folytatom


----------



## Ziza-Zizi (2011 Július 18)

12-jelen


----------



## Ziza-Zizi (2011 Július 18)

jelenleg csak én töltögetem egyedül a jelenléti ívet?  ))


----------



## Ziza-Zizi (2011 Július 18)

14- jelen!


----------



## Ziza-Zizi (2011 Július 18)

15-jelen


----------



## Ziza-Zizi (2011 Július 18)

16-jelen


----------



## Ziza-Zizi (2011 Július 18)

17 jelen


----------



## Ziza-Zizi (2011 Július 18)

akkor most kicsit lassítok


----------



## Ziza-Zizi (2011 Július 18)

19-utolsó előtti jelen


----------



## Ziza-Zizi (2011 Július 18)

20-HURRÁ! Köztetek vagyok


----------



## hannula (2011 Július 18)

Boldog vagyok, hogy rábukkantam erre a honlapra, és azon belül erre a témára. Azt hiszem, nagyon boldog órákat fogok én itt eltölteni. Köszönet érte : )))


----------



## zuzana689 (2011 Július 18)

*Vicces idézet 1*

Korán keltem. Hol az arany?


----------



## zuzana689 (2011 Július 18)

*Vicces idézet 2*

Én végeztem a feladat oroszlánrészét: üvöltöttem!


----------



## zuzana689 (2011 Július 18)

*Vicces idézet 3*

Mindenütt jó, de mindig elzavarnak.


----------



## zuzana689 (2011 Július 18)

*Vicces idézet 4*

Most már tudom, mennyi fogkrém fér bele egy tubusba. Majdnem három méter.


----------



## zuzana689 (2011 Július 18)

*Vicces idézet 5*

Nem tudtam, hogy lehetetlen, ezért megcsináltam.


----------



## zuzana689 (2011 Július 18)

*Vicces idézet 6*

Mindenre tudok magyarázatot találni, legfeljebb nem stimmel.


----------



## zuzana689 (2011 Július 18)

*Vicces idézet 7*

Csoda, hogy meg vagyok zavarodva, hisz az egyik szülőm nő volt, a másik meg férfi?


----------



## zuzana689 (2011 Július 18)

*Vicces idézet 8*

A szamárfül az origami legegyszerűbb változata.


----------



## zuzana689 (2011 Július 18)

*Vicces idézet 9*

Még nincs teljesen kész, de már majdnem elkezdtük!


----------



## zuzana689 (2011 Július 18)

*Vicces idézet 10*

Annak ellenére, hogy az élet drága, még mindig elég népszerű.


----------



## zuzana689 (2011 Július 18)

*Vicces idézet 11*

Nem aggódom az adósságom miatt. Elég nagy ahhoz, hogy vigyázzon magára!


----------



## zuzana689 (2011 Július 18)

*Vicces idézet 12*

Kérek egy türelemjátékot! DE MINT A VILLÁM!!!


----------



## zuzana689 (2011 Július 18)

*Vicces idézet 13*

Nem szoktam vajaskenyeret kenni. Nálam az már fozésnek számít!


----------



## zuzana689 (2011 Július 18)

*Vicces idézet 14*

Ne halaszd holnapra, amit meghatározatlan időre elnapolhatsz.


----------



## zuzana689 (2011 Július 18)

*Vicces idézet 15*

Az élet előttem áll, és nem látok tőle semmit.


----------



## zuzana689 (2011 Július 18)

*Vicces idézet 16*

Bármely egyszerű probléma megoldhatatlanná fejleszthető, ha eleget töprengünk rajta.


----------



## zuzana689 (2011 Július 18)

*Vicces idézet 17*

Zongoraleckéket adok - veszek.


----------



## zuzana689 (2011 Július 18)

*Vicces idézet 18*

Több ezer telefonszámot tudok fejből, csak azt nem tudom, melyik kié.


----------



## zuzana689 (2011 Július 18)

*Vicces idézet 19*

Ha biológussal laksz együtt, jobb, ha nem torkoskodsz a hűtőből.


----------



## zuzana689 (2011 Július 18)

*Vicces idézet 20*

Az alvástól megéhezem. Az evéstol elálmosodom. Az élet szép.


----------



## gabadék (2011 Július 18)

Csákány


----------



## gabadék (2011 Július 18)

hello


----------



## gabadék (2011 Július 18)

bubó


----------



## gabadék (2011 Július 18)

Harry


----------



## gabadék (2011 Július 18)

Béla


----------



## kimicica (2011 Július 18)

szisztok!


----------



## Szzittya (2011 Július 18)

csatlakoztam Kaposvárról!


----------



## kimicica (2011 Július 18)

mit irjak?


----------



## Szzittya (2011 Július 18)

Honnan tudjuk hogy nincs két egyforma hópehely, ha senki sem látta még az összeset?!


----------



## Szzittya (2011 Július 18)

egyébként ha ez itt már ilyen csalamádé-mindent bele topic, elmondom, h találtam ide; már rég óta, több google keresésem erre az oldalra irányított, de mivel nem voltam regisztrálva, korlátozott volt a hozzáférésem. Így hát, úgy döntöttem legutóbb, h akkor miért ne és nem bántam meg!


----------



## -Csaba- (2011 Július 18)

folytatom a visszaszámlálást


----------



## Szzittya (2011 Július 18)

mit szólnátok egy Forma 1 topichoz a Sport rovatban? :
)


----------



## Szzittya (2011 Július 18)

persze ha akad rajtam kívül pár F1 rajongó


----------



## Szzittya (2011 Július 18)

biztos vagyok benne, h lenne rá kereslet, elég unalmas lenne 1 magamban fórumozni F1 témában


----------



## -Csaba- (2011 Július 18)

biztos, hogy jobb mint itt számokat írogatni?


----------



## -Csaba- (2011 Július 18)

már el is mentél?


----------



## Szzittya (2011 Július 18)

agyalok, meg körbe nézek más topik-okban h miket írhatnék...


----------



## Szzittya (2011 Július 18)

igyekszem többé kevésbé értelmes hsz-okkal kitölteni a 20 minimumot


----------



## -Csaba- (2011 Július 18)

akkor már nem sok értelmes hsz.-t írhatsz


----------



## Szzittya (2011 Július 18)

na még 2...


----------



## Szzittya (2011 Július 18)

igen, Csaba.. utólért a végzet az utolsó előttinél bedobtam a 2-est, és ez az 1-es azaz az uccsó a 20-hoz, ha jól számoltam.  max bedobok egy 0-ást


----------



## Szzittya (2011 Július 18)

... és türelmetlenül várom a 48 óra lejártát...


----------



## -Csaba- (2011 Július 18)

nekem sem sok van vissza már


----------



## -Csaba- (2011 Július 18)

az is lejár hamarosan


----------



## -Csaba- (2011 Július 18)

de legalább nem unatkoztunk itt


----------



## -Csaba- (2011 Július 18)

na dolgozom 1 kicsit


----------



## -Csaba- (2011 Július 18)

még jövök


----------



## kmarci (2011 Július 18)

Sziasztok!


----------



## kmarci (2011 Július 18)

Jó ez a fórum


----------



## tomika98 (2011 Július 18)

jelen


----------



## tomika98 (2011 Július 18)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


köszönöm


----------



## tomika98 (2011 Július 18)

imrus írta:


> 2 szia jelen



üdv


----------



## tomika98 (2011 Július 18)

ok


----------



## tomika98 (2011 Július 18)

11


----------



## tomika98 (2011 Július 18)

12


----------



## tomika98 (2011 Július 18)

13


----------



## tomika98 (2011 Július 18)

jó


----------



## emesecsoltko (2011 Július 18)

köszönöm, hogy elfogadtatok. Sokat hallottam erről a forumról. Barátnőmet sokszór kisegítette az egyetem évei alatt. Kezdőként nekem is segítségemre lesz biztosan.


----------



## tomika98 (2011 Július 18)

ok


----------



## emesecsoltko (2011 Július 18)

ok?


----------



## emesecsoltko (2011 Július 18)

ok


----------



## emesecsoltko (2011 Július 18)

4


----------



## zsigal54 (2011 Július 18)

Kedves Melitta

Kösz a segítséget.


----------



## emesecsoltko (2011 Július 18)

5 és fél


----------



## emesecsoltko (2011 Július 18)

köszi _csurbirona_k a segítégét


----------



## -Csaba- (2011 Július 18)

+1 hsz


----------



## -Csaba- (2011 Július 18)

+1=18


----------



## -Csaba- (2011 Július 18)

már csak 2 :O


----------



## -Csaba- (2011 Július 18)

köszi, hogy itt lehetek


----------



## emesecsoltko (2011 Július 18)

meghallgattam a riportot. nagyon ugyesen osszejott ez a portál 6-7 emberből. gratula nektek


----------



## emesecsoltko (2011 Július 18)

varázsszám a 13


----------



## gyongyvirag70 (2011 Július 18)

Sziasztok!


----------



## gyongyvirag70 (2011 Július 18)

De lassú a gépem!


----------



## gyongyvirag70 (2011 Július 18)

Mikorra lesz ebből 20 üzi????


----------



## gyongyvirag70 (2011 Július 18)

4. Pedig gyorsan szeretném!


----------



## gyongyvirag70 (2011 Július 18)

A kreatívos topikba igyekszem!


----------



## gyongyvirag70 (2011 Július 18)

A gyöngyfűzősbe!


----------



## gyongyvirag70 (2011 Július 18)

Biztos, hogy van értelme ennek a 20 hozzászólásnak?!


----------



## gyongyvirag70 (2011 Július 18)

Ettől senki em fog engem hamarabb és pláne jobban megismerni...


----------



## gyongyvirag70 (2011 Július 18)

Lassan megvan a fele!


----------



## gyongyvirag70 (2011 Július 18)

Fura, hogy milyen egyforma a fórumok felépítése.


----------



## gyongyvirag70 (2011 Július 18)

Na, ez már a fele + 1


----------



## emesecsoltko (2011 Július 18)

*talán*

régen beiratkoztam erre a portálra, de valamiért nem látogattam többet. most újra rátalaláltam és relmélem hamarosan tagja is lehetek. kezdő pedagógusként sok tanácsra és útmutatásra lesz szükségem. Minenképp köszi a lehetőséget hogy benn lehetek.


----------



## gyongyvirag70 (2011 Július 18)

+ 2


----------



## gyongyvirag70 (2011 Július 18)

+3


----------



## gyongyvirag70 (2011 Július 18)

+4


----------



## gyongyvirag70 (2011 Július 18)

+5


----------



## gyongyvirag70 (2011 Július 18)

+6


----------



## emesecsoltko (2011 Július 18)

gyöngyvirág fel a fejjel, mi késik nem múlik


----------



## gyongyvirag70 (2011 Július 18)

+7


----------



## emesecsoltko (2011 Július 18)

+10


----------



## emesecsoltko (2011 Július 18)

na csak 9


----------



## gyongyvirag70 (2011 Július 18)

köszi, haladok


----------



## gyongyvirag70 (2011 Július 18)

+9 mingyár ott vagyok


----------



## gyongyvirag70 (2011 Július 18)

Juhhhhéééé! Jövök!!!


----------



## gyongyvirag70 (2011 Július 18)

Auuuu, kiderült, hogy még nem vagyok két napos    
Na, most szomorú lettem!


----------



## Judit1234 (2011 Július 18)

Melitta írta:


> 1, jelen



Köszi! kiss


----------



## Judit1234 (2011 Július 18)

Igaziból nincs is sok értelme ennek a kikötésnek....


----------



## Judit1234 (2011 Július 18)

És a 20 hsz-nek sem. Na midnegy, ez van!


----------



## zsigal54 (2011 Július 18)

Itt vagyok én is.Tetszik ez az oldal.


----------



## Judit1234 (2011 Július 18)

Amúgy mire jó ez a min. 20 hozzászólás-kérés? Nem nagyon értem .


----------



## Judit1234 (2011 Július 18)

Gyere


----------



## Judit1234 (2011 Július 18)

na jó, elkezdem én is a számolást... 1


----------



## Judit1234 (2011 Július 18)

2


----------



## Judit1234 (2011 Július 18)

3


----------



## Judit1234 (2011 Július 18)

4, de unalmas....  sóhaj


----------



## Judit1234 (2011 Július 18)

5-6-7...


----------



## Judit1234 (2011 Július 18)

8


----------



## Judit1234 (2011 Július 18)

9-10-11


----------



## Judit1234 (2011 Július 18)

12


----------



## Judit1234 (2011 Július 18)

13


----------



## Judit1234 (2011 Július 18)

14


----------



## Judit1234 (2011 Július 18)

15


----------



## Judit1234 (2011 Július 18)

16


----------



## Judit1234 (2011 Július 18)

17...


----------



## Judit1234 (2011 Július 18)

18


----------



## Judit1234 (2011 Július 18)

19!!


----------



## Judit1234 (2011 Július 18)

20, na végre!


----------



## zoly92 (2011 Július 18)

1


----------



## zoly92 (2011 Július 18)

2


----------



## zoly92 (2011 Július 18)

3


----------



## zoly92 (2011 Július 18)

4


----------



## zoly92 (2011 Július 18)

5


----------



## zoly92 (2011 Július 18)

6


----------



## zoly92 (2011 Július 18)

7


----------



## zoly92 (2011 Július 18)

8


----------



## zoly92 (2011 Július 18)

9


----------



## zoly92 (2011 Július 18)

10


----------



## zsigal54 (2011 Július 18)

Képregényt akartam letölteni de nem sikerült.Gyüjtöm a hsz-eket.


----------



## zoly92 (2011 Július 18)

11


----------



## zoly92 (2011 Július 18)

12


----------



## zsigal54 (2011 Július 18)

Nem gondoltam,hogy ilyen nehéz ide bekerülni.


----------



## zsigal54 (2011 Július 18)

:99:Ezek vagyunk?


----------



## zoly92 (2011 Július 18)

13


----------



## Tectronic (2011 Július 18)

Sziasztok! Szép napot mindenkinek!


----------



## zoly92 (2011 Július 18)

14


----------



## zoly92 (2011 Július 18)

Szia! (15)


----------



## zoly92 (2011 Július 18)

16


----------



## zoly92 (2011 Július 18)

17


----------



## emesecsoltko (2011 Július 18)

üdvözlet Kolozsvárrol


----------



## zoly92 (2011 Július 18)

18


----------



## zsigal54 (2011 Július 18)

Számoljak én is?


----------



## zoly92 (2011 Július 18)

19


----------



## zoly92 (2011 Július 18)

20


----------



## zsigal54 (2011 Július 18)

Nem számolok,írok néhány sort


----------



## csakogyorgyi (2011 Július 18)

Ó


----------



## emesecsoltko (2011 Július 18)

Eredeti szerző *Melitta* 

 
_Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
Itt a lehetoseg:wink:_
_üdvözlet Kolozsvárról_


----------



## csakogyorgyi (2011 Július 18)

üdv,


----------



## emesecsoltko (2011 Július 18)

15 után...


----------



## csakogyorgyi (2011 Július 18)




----------



## csakogyorgyi (2011 Július 18)

)


----------



## csakogyorgyi (2011 Július 18)

))


----------



## csakogyorgyi (2011 Július 18)

Édesek!


----------



## csakogyorgyi (2011 Július 18)

HiHiHi


----------



## csakogyorgyi (2011 Július 18)

Váuuu ...


----------



## csakogyorgyi (2011 Július 18)

Ez mennyire igaz ...


----------



## zoly92 (2011 Július 18)

x


----------



## csakogyorgyi (2011 Július 18)

Nem is ...


----------



## csakogyorgyi (2011 Július 18)

Kukk


----------



## csakogyorgyi (2011 Július 18)

Kössz!


----------



## csakogyorgyi (2011 Július 18)

hihihi


----------



## csakogyorgyi (2011 Július 18)

Ezt még nem láttm


----------



## emesecsoltko (2011 Július 18)

versenyvizsgaztam és 5 napja várom az eredményeket


----------



## csakogyorgyi (2011 Július 18)

Jóéjt!


----------



## csakogyorgyi (2011 Július 18)

A virágos nagyon jópofa ...


----------



## emesecsoltko (2011 Július 18)

mennyi kell még


----------



## csakogyorgyi (2011 Július 18)

))))))


----------



## csakogyorgyi (2011 Július 18)

))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## csakogyorgyi (2011 Július 18)

a pizzás


----------



## csakogyorgyi (2011 Július 18)

boldog szülinapot smiley


----------



## csakogyorgyi (2011 Július 18)

Ha még mindig nem tudok letölteni, én lszek méregzsák!!!


----------



## zsigal54 (2011 Július 18)

Még mindig itt vagyok,próbálom elérni a célomat.://:


----------



## renikerek (2011 Július 18)

*renikerek*

most bármit írhatok, csak 20-szor?


----------



## emesecsoltko (2011 Július 18)

3-2-1


----------



## renikerek (2011 Július 18)

*renikerek*

huh, még van pár...


----------



## emesecsoltko (2011 Július 18)

es most 2-1


----------



## renikerek (2011 Július 18)

*renikerek*

4


----------



## emesecsoltko (2011 Július 18)

talán ez az utolsó?


----------



## renikerek (2011 Július 18)

*renikerek*

5


----------



## emesecsoltko (2011 Július 18)

ezt meg kell ünnepelni egy kávéval


----------



## renikerek (2011 Július 18)

*renikerek*

6


----------



## emesecsoltko (2011 Július 18)

kitartast


----------



## renikerek (2011 Július 18)

*renikerek*

7


----------



## renikerek (2011 Július 18)

*renikerek*

8


----------



## zsigal54 (2011 Július 18)

Talán méltó leszek egyszer a tagságra.


----------



## renikerek (2011 Július 18)

*renikerek*

9


----------



## myrmeleon (2011 Július 18)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


Ükös ükünk, ősök őse,


----------



## renikerek (2011 Július 18)

*renikerek*

20/10


----------



## renikerek (2011 Július 18)

*renikerek*

20/11


----------



## renikerek (2011 Július 18)

*renikerek*

20/12


----------



## myrmeleon (2011 Július 18)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


ázsiai puszták hőse,


----------



## renikerek (2011 Július 18)

*renikerek*

álmomban megjelent egy furcsa árny


----------



## renikerek (2011 Július 18)

*renikerek*

hallottam énekét, hívó szavát


----------



## myrmeleon (2011 Július 18)

myrmeleon írta:


> ázsiai puszták hőse,


vágyat nevelt csodavadra,


----------



## renikerek (2011 Július 18)

*renikerek*

tán most is álmodom, mert érzem én


----------



## renikerek (2011 Július 18)

a fantom ez a titokzatos lény, rég bennem él.


----------



## myrmeleon (2011 Július 18)

myrmeleon írta:


> vágyat nevelt csodavadra,


szarvast űzött napnyugatra.


----------



## renikerek (2011 Július 18)

jöjj hát és énekelj


----------



## myrmeleon (2011 Július 18)

myrmeleon írta:


> szarvast űzött napnyugatra.


Űztön űzte kis sereggel,


----------



## renikerek (2011 Július 18)

így kell legyen


----------



## myrmeleon (2011 Július 18)

myrmeleon írta:


> Űztön űzte kis sereggel,


éjten éjjel,reges reggel,


----------



## renikerek (2011 Július 18)

én hozzám tartozol, egy vagy velem


----------



## myrmeleon (2011 Július 18)

myrmeleon írta:


> éjten éjjel,reges reggel,


át az éren, át az áron,


----------



## renikerek (2011 Július 18)

Nem küzdhetsz ellenem, mert hív az éj


----------



## renikerek (2011 Július 18)

A fantom ez a titokzatos lény, rég bennem él!!!


----------



## myrmeleon (2011 Július 18)

myrmeleon írta:


> át az éren, át az áron,


fegyveres népű határon.


----------



## renikerek (2011 Július 18)

remélem sikerült, jó próbálkozást addig mindenkinek!!


----------



## myrmeleon (2011 Július 18)

myrmeleon írta:


> fegyveres népű határon.


Csodaállat, csak elillant,


----------



## renikerek (2011 Július 18)

de nem értem, nem tudok rámenni, pedig már rég regisztráltam és több mint 20 hozzászólásom van...????


----------



## renikerek (2011 Július 18)

most mit csinizzek????? VALAKI ÖTLET???


----------



## myrmeleon (2011 Július 18)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


lombokon át, ha megcsillant.


----------



## myrmeleon (2011 Július 18)

myrmeleon írta:


> lombokon át, ha megcsillant.


Csak a nyomát hagyta minden


----------



## myrmeleon (2011 Július 18)

myrmeleon írta:


> Csak a nyomát hagyta minden


füves földön, fájó szívben.


----------



## myrmeleon (2011 Július 18)

myrmeleon írta:


> füves földön, fájó szívben.


Az az előd nem volt boldog.


----------



## myrmeleon (2011 Július 18)

myrmeleon írta:


> Az az előd nem volt boldog.


Nem boldogok az utódok.


----------



## myrmeleon (2011 Július 18)

myrmeleon írta:


> Nem boldogok az utódok.


Az ős haza odaveszett,


----------



## myrmeleon (2011 Július 18)

myrmeleon írta:


> Az ős haza odaveszett,


de a vágy nem emlékezet.


----------



## deedina (2011 Július 18)

Ültünk a mólón és néztük


----------



## myrmeleon (2011 Július 18)

myrmeleon írta:


> de a vágy nem emlékezet.


Hejh magyarok, hajh szegények,


----------



## deedina (2011 Július 18)

hogy járja a táncát a vízen a fény.


----------



## deedina (2011 Július 18)

lalalalalalaaaaa


----------



## myrmeleon (2011 Július 18)

myrmeleon írta:


> Hejh magyarok, hajh szegények,


hova űzni azt a gímet ?


----------



## deedina (2011 Július 18)

Élveztük, mennyire jó ez a sablonos helyzet.


----------



## deedina (2011 Július 18)

Élvezem ezt a sablonos irogatást


----------



## myrmeleon (2011 Július 18)

myrmeleon írta:


> hova űzni azt a gímet ?


Aki hajtja , belepusztul


----------



## deedina (2011 Július 18)

Lecsót ettünk és vártuk,


----------



## myrmeleon (2011 Július 18)

myrmeleon írta:


> Aki hajtja , belepusztul


asszonyostul, csapatostul.


----------



## deedina (2011 Július 18)

hogy jöjjön a fél négy, mert utazunk már.
lalalalalaaaa


----------



## myrmeleon (2011 Július 18)

myrmeleon írta:


> asszonyostul, csapatostul.


kiss


----------



## deedina (2011 Július 18)

Itt hagyjuk Zamárdi-alsót,felsőt,király, ászt.


----------



## deedina (2011 Július 18)

hisz újra csak elmúlt egy balatoni nyár.


----------



## deedina (2011 Július 18)

Emlékszem, mennyire vártam


----------



## deedina (2011 Július 18)

a tihanyi révnél azt a kancsal lányt.


----------



## deedina (2011 Július 18)

lalalalalalaaaaaaaa - lalalaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## deedina (2011 Július 18)

És persze nem jött, de ilyenek a kancsal lányok.


----------



## deedina (2011 Július 18)

lalala


----------



## deedina (2011 Július 18)

A nyaralás messze száll, sok emlék visszajár. \\m/


----------



## deedina (2011 Július 18)

Hányszor elmúlt már, de újra vár


----------



## deedina (2011 Július 18)

A velencei nyáááááááááár.


----------



## deedina (2011 Július 18)

Meleg van.


----------



## deedina (2011 Július 18)

2


----------



## deedina (2011 Július 18)

1


----------



## deedina (2011 Július 18)

Hurrá!


----------



## zsigal54 (2011 Július 18)

Hát igen itt a nyár.\\m/


----------



## zsigal54 (2011 Július 18)

Én egy klimás irodában körmölöm a jelentéseket.:33:


----------



## zsigal54 (2011 Július 18)

És......közben felébredtem.


----------



## zsigal54 (2011 Július 18)

Szerelem tovább a nagy melegben a rám bizott gépeket.


----------



## zsigal54 (2011 Július 18)

Már csak 2 kell.


----------



## zsigal54 (2011 Július 18)

És megvan,:444: köszönöm Melittának a lehetőséget.


----------



## zsigal54 (2011 Július 18)

Remélem elfogadható tagja leszek ennek a fórumnak.:99:


----------



## rebecske1 (2011 Július 18)

Hát jó.. Köszi a lehetőséget!


----------



## rebecske1 (2011 Július 18)

Én is remélem


----------



## rebecske1 (2011 Július 18)

3


----------



## rebecske1 (2011 Július 18)

de várom már, hogy meg legyen a húsz!


----------



## rebecske1 (2011 Július 18)

Egyvalamit nem értek.. 20 hozzászólás + 2 nap vagy pedig csak az egyik kell


----------



## rebecske1 (2011 Július 18)

?


----------



## hannula (2011 Július 18)

1valaky írta:


> szuper vagykiss


 
Egyetértek


----------



## hannula (2011 Július 18)

durcy írta:


> Nagyon segitö kész vagy de ilyen egy jó moderator.kiss


 
Bizony hogy ilyen! Kösznjük kiss


----------



## hannula (2011 Július 18)

Melitta írta:


> 7, sziasztokkiss


 

Szia Drága! Minden jót neked, ölellek


----------



## hannula (2011 Július 18)

deedina írta:


> Itt hagyjuk Zamárdi-alsót,felsőt,király, ászt.


 
Ti is? Mi már tegnap, de hiányzik : )))


----------



## oocsike (2011 Július 18)

nekem még egy pár hiányzik


----------



## oocsike (2011 Július 18)

már csak fél pár kell


----------



## oocsike (2011 Július 18)

meg van sikerűlt


----------



## expi (2011 Július 18)

Köszi!


----------



## expi (2011 Július 18)

20


----------



## expi (2011 Július 18)

3


----------



## expi (2011 Július 18)

4


----------



## expi (2011 Július 18)

55


----------



## expi (2011 Július 18)

566


----------



## expi (2011 Július 18)

58


----------



## expi (2011 Július 18)

59


----------



## expi (2011 Július 18)

60


----------



## expi (2011 Július 18)

61


----------



## expi (2011 Július 18)

62


----------



## expi (2011 Július 18)

65


----------



## expi (2011 Július 18)

67


----------



## expi (2011 Július 18)

69


----------



## expi (2011 Július 18)

999


----------



## expi (2011 Július 18)

51


----------



## expi (2011 Július 18)

76


----------



## rekal (2011 Július 18)

hello


----------



## expi (2011 Július 18)

587


----------



## expi (2011 Július 18)

sdgbsdg


----------



## rekal (2011 Július 18)

aaa


----------



## expi (2011 Július 18)

322


----------



## rekal (2011 Július 18)

hii


----------



## expi (2011 Július 18)

kösziiii


----------



## expi (2011 Július 18)

két köszííí


----------



## expi (2011 Július 18)

három köszíííí


----------



## expi (2011 Július 18)

4 kösziii


----------



## expi (2011 Július 18)

halihhhóóó


----------



## anonymuskan (2011 Július 18)

akk kezdjük : 1


----------



## anonymuskan (2011 Július 18)

2


----------



## anonymuskan (2011 Július 18)

3


----------



## anonymuskan (2011 Július 18)

4


----------



## anonymuskan (2011 Július 18)

5


----------



## anonymuskan (2011 Július 18)

6


----------



## anonymuskan (2011 Július 18)

7


----------



## anonymuskan (2011 Július 18)

8


----------



## anonymuskan (2011 Július 18)

9


----------



## anonymuskan (2011 Július 18)

10


----------



## anonymuskan (2011 Július 18)

11


----------



## anonymuskan (2011 Július 18)

12


----------



## anonymuskan (2011 Július 18)

13


----------



## anonymuskan (2011 Július 18)

14


----------



## anonymuskan (2011 Július 18)

15


----------



## anonymuskan (2011 Július 18)

16


----------



## anonymuskan (2011 Július 18)

17


----------



## anonymuskan (2011 Július 18)

18


----------



## anonymuskan (2011 Július 18)

19


----------



## anonymuskan (2011 Július 18)

20 :d


----------



## fevike (2011 Július 18)

Köszönöm Melitta, így valóban egyszerűbb lesz a dolog)))


----------



## fevike (2011 Július 18)

*bejelentkezés...*


----------



## anonymuskan (2011 Július 18)

nekem megvan a 20 és 3 napja vagyok regisztrálva...és semmi


----------



## expi (2011 Július 18)

egy


----------



## fevike (2011 Július 18)




----------



## expi (2011 Július 18)

kettő


----------



## fevike (2011 Július 18)

3


----------



## expi (2011 Július 18)

három


----------



## expi (2011 Július 18)

négy


----------



## expi (2011 Július 18)

öt


----------



## expi (2011 Július 18)

hat


----------



## fevike (2011 Július 18)

4


----------



## expi (2011 Július 18)

hét


----------



## fevike (2011 Július 18)

5


----------



## expi (2011 Július 18)

nyolc


----------



## fevike (2011 Július 18)

6


----------



## expi (2011 Július 18)

kilenc


----------



## fevike (2011 Július 18)

7


----------



## expi (2011 Július 18)

tíz


----------



## fevike (2011 Július 18)

8


----------



## fevike (2011 Július 18)

9


----------



## expi (2011 Július 18)

tizenegy


----------



## fevike (2011 Július 18)

10


----------



## expi (2011 Július 18)

12


----------



## fevike (2011 Július 18)

11


----------



## expi (2011 Július 18)

13


----------



## expi (2011 Július 18)

14


----------



## fevike (2011 Július 18)

12


----------



## fevike (2011 Július 18)

13


----------



## expi (2011 Július 18)

15


----------



## fevike (2011 Július 18)

14


----------



## fevike (2011 Július 18)

15


----------



## expi (2011 Július 18)

16


----------



## fevike (2011 Július 18)

16


----------



## fevike (2011 Július 18)

17


----------



## fevike (2011 Július 18)

18


----------



## fevike (2011 Július 18)

19


----------



## expi (2011 Július 18)

19


----------



## fevike (2011 Július 18)

20


----------



## expi (2011 Július 18)

20


----------



## expi (2011 Július 18)

21 ráadás


----------



## expi (2011 Július 18)

22


----------



## GinuusS (2011 Július 18)

hey!


----------



## GinuusS (2011 Július 18)

2


----------



## GinuusS (2011 Július 18)

3


----------



## GinuusS (2011 Július 18)

4


----------



## GinuusS (2011 Július 18)

5


----------



## GinuusS (2011 Július 18)

6


----------



## GinuusS (2011 Július 18)

7


----------



## GinuusS (2011 Július 18)

8


----------



## GinuusS (2011 Július 18)

9


----------



## GinuusS (2011 Július 18)

10


----------



## GinuusS (2011 Július 18)

11


----------



## GinuusS (2011 Július 18)

12


----------



## GinuusS (2011 Július 18)

13


----------



## GinuusS (2011 Július 18)

14


----------



## pufi81 (2011 Július 18)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg



szia,helo.mi,ti,ok,asztal ,szek, agy ,doboz ,televizio,ablak ajto ,toll,ceruza, papir,pohar,uveg,telefon ,dvdllejatszo,lampa,auto,fenykep,szerelem,csok, fazek, tanyer ,fuggony,taska,naptar ,kutya,macska,leves,csont


----------



## pufi81 (2011 Július 18)

*kuldom a husz hozzaszolast*



Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg



szia,helo.mi,ti,ok,asztal ,szek, agy ,doboz ,televizio,ablak ajto ,toll,ceruza, papir,pohar,uveg,telefon ,dvdllejatszo,lampa,auto,fenykep,szerelem,csok, fazek, tanyer ,fuggony,taska,naptar ,kutya,macska,leves,csont


----------



## pufi81 (2011 Július 18)

5


----------



## GinuusS (2011 Július 18)

15


----------



## nanszakeva (2011 Július 18)

Nagyvarsány


----------



## regoke (2011 Július 18)

Ez de nagyon jó, köszönöm szépen!


----------



## GinuusS (2011 Július 18)

g


----------



## GinuusS (2011 Július 18)

i


----------



## GinuusS (2011 Július 18)

n


----------



## GinuusS (2011 Július 18)

u


----------



## GinuusS (2011 Július 18)

s


----------



## GinuusS (2011 Július 18)

S


----------



## Fecsa21 (2011 Július 18)

Hali


----------



## Fecsa21 (2011 Július 18)

Mizu?


----------



## Fecsa21 (2011 Július 18)

k


----------



## Fecsa21 (2011 Július 18)

Mekkora faszság már ez a 20 hozzászólás!
De most tényleg mi értelme van?
Összesen néhány képre lennék kíváncsi, de két kibaszott napot kell várni, és még ezzel a 20 hozzászólásos baromsággal is szenvedni.
Most már nem adom fel, és ha sikerül amit akarok, akkor törlöm magam a picsába.
úgyhogy basszátok meg!!


----------



## Fecsa21 (2011 Július 18)

a


----------



## Fecsa21 (2011 Július 18)

b


----------



## Fecsa21 (2011 Július 18)

c


----------



## Fecsa21 (2011 Július 18)

d


----------



## Fecsa21 (2011 Július 18)

e


----------



## Fecsa21 (2011 Július 18)

f
remélem most örültök, hogy szemetelem a fórumot...


----------



## Fecsa21 (2011 Július 18)

g


----------



## Fecsa21 (2011 Július 18)

h


----------



## Fecsa21 (2011 Július 18)

i


----------



## Fecsa21 (2011 Július 18)

j


----------



## Fecsa21 (2011 Július 18)

k


----------



## Fecsa21 (2011 Július 18)

l


----------



## Fecsa21 (2011 Július 18)

m


----------



## Fecsa21 (2011 Július 19)

n


----------



## Fecsa21 (2011 Július 19)

o


----------



## Fecsa21 (2011 Július 19)

p
na megvan a 20 kicseszett hozzászólásom.


----------



## huckfinn (2011 Július 19)

hátha


----------



## huckfinn (2011 Július 19)

egyszer


----------



## huckfinn (2011 Július 19)

összejön


----------



## huckfinn (2011 Július 19)

még 10


----------



## huckfinn (2011 Július 19)

vagy már csak 9


----------



## huckfinn (2011 Július 19)

de mindenesetre folyamatosan


----------



## huckfinn (2011 Július 19)

csökkenő számú


----------



## huckfinn (2011 Július 19)

hozzászólás


----------



## huckfinn (2011 Július 19)

mert


----------



## huckfinn (2011 Július 19)

már


----------



## huckfinn (2011 Július 19)

csak


----------



## huckfinn (2011 Július 19)

1 kell


----------



## huckfinn (2011 Július 19)

és végül kész a húsz!


----------



## Leganorzs (2011 Július 19)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg




Királylány....kiss


----------



## rekal (2011 Július 19)

a


----------



## Leganorzs (2011 Július 19)

Én is


----------



## rekal (2011 Július 19)

adeffe


----------



## rekal (2011 Július 19)

kukuk


----------



## Leganorzs (2011 Július 19)

itt


----------



## rekal (2011 Július 19)

gddg


----------



## Leganorzs (2011 Július 19)

vagyok


----------



## Leganorzs (2011 Július 19)

és már


----------



## rekal (2011 Július 19)

stzrz


----------



## Leganorzs (2011 Július 19)

csak


----------



## rekal (2011 Július 19)

fdeet


----------



## Leganorzs (2011 Július 19)

10 hozzászólás


----------



## rekal (2011 Július 19)

ehth


----------



## Leganorzs (2011 Július 19)

kell, de


----------



## Leganorzs (2011 Július 19)

az már


----------



## rekal (2011 Július 19)

thr


----------



## rekal (2011 Július 19)

zjzj


----------



## Leganorzs (2011 Július 19)

nem is annyi


----------



## Leganorzs (2011 Július 19)

és lassan,


----------



## rekal (2011 Július 19)

ífísf


----------



## Leganorzs (2011 Július 19)

lassan, (20 mp.-s szünetekkel


----------



## Leganorzs (2011 Július 19)

meg lesz


----------



## rekal (2011 Július 19)

dgdht


----------



## Leganorzs (2011 Július 19)

a húsz


----------



## rekal (2011 Július 19)

hhdgfgh


----------



## rekal (2011 Július 19)

qweqe


----------



## Leganorzs (2011 Július 19)

hozzászólás :twisted:


----------



## rekal (2011 Július 19)

hhtht


----------



## Leganorzs (2011 Július 19)

ééés bingó!!!


----------



## rekal (2011 Július 19)

kliklll


----------



## rekal (2011 Július 19)

végre nekem is kész


----------



## Leganorzs (2011 Július 19)

Már nyomtam a köszönöm gombot, de nagyon király!!! :656::656::656:


----------



## sovila2 (2011 Július 19)

*20 hozzászólás*

1 hozzászólás


----------



## sovila2 (2011 Július 19)

*20 hozzászólás*

2 hozzászólás


----------



## sovila2 (2011 Július 19)

*20 hozzászólás*

3 hozzászólás


----------



## sovila2 (2011 Július 19)

*20 hozzászólás*

4 hozzászólás


----------



## sovila2 (2011 Július 19)

*20 hozzászólás*

5 hozzászólás


----------



## sovila2 (2011 Július 19)

*20 hozzászólás*

6 hozzászóláskiss


----------



## sovila2 (2011 Július 19)

*20 hozzászólás*

ez is hozzászólás:33:


----------



## sovila2 (2011 Július 19)

*20 hozzászólás*

8 hozzászólás (már látom, hogy más is hasonlóan gondolkodik, mint én a hozzászólást illetően)


----------



## sovila2 (2011 Július 19)

*20 hozzászólás*

9 hozzászólás


----------



## sovila2 (2011 Július 19)

*20 hozzászólás*

10 hozzászólás


----------



## sovila2 (2011 Július 19)

*20 hozzászólás*

11 hozzászólás


----------



## sovila2 (2011 Július 19)

*20 hozzászólás*

12 hozzászólás


----------



## sovila2 (2011 Július 19)

*20 hozzászólás*

13 hozzászólás


----------



## sovila2 (2011 Július 19)

*20 hozzászólás*

14 hozzászólás


----------



## sovila2 (2011 Július 19)

*20 hozzászólás*

15 hozzászólás


----------



## sovila2 (2011 Július 19)

*20 hozzászólás*

16 hozzászólás


----------



## sovila2 (2011 Július 19)

*20 hozzászólás*

17 hozzászólás


----------



## sovila2 (2011 Július 19)

*20 hozzászólás*

18 hozzászólás


----------



## sovila2 (2011 Július 19)

*20 hozzászólás*

19 hozzászólás


----------



## sovila2 (2011 Július 19)

*20 hozzászólás*

20 hozzászólás


----------



## sovila2 (2011 Július 19)

*20 hozzászólás*

+1 ráadás kiss


----------



## archlame (2011 Július 19)

első


----------



## archlame (2011 Július 19)

második


----------



## archlame (2011 Július 19)

harmadik


----------



## archlame (2011 Július 19)

negyedik


----------



## archlame (2011 Július 19)

ötödik


----------



## archlame (2011 Július 19)

hatodik


----------



## archlame (2011 Július 19)

hetedik


----------



## archlame (2011 Július 19)

nyolcadik


----------



## archlame (2011 Július 19)

kilencedik


----------



## archlame (2011 Július 19)

tizedik


----------



## archlame (2011 Július 19)

11edik


----------



## archlame (2011 Július 19)

12edik


----------



## archlame (2011 Július 19)

tizenharmadik


----------



## archlame (2011 Július 19)

tizennegyedik


----------



## archlame (2011 Július 19)

tizenotodik


----------



## archlame (2011 Július 19)

tizenhatodik


----------



## archlame (2011 Július 19)

tizenhetedik


----------



## archlame (2011 Július 19)

tizennyolcadik


----------



## archlame (2011 Július 19)

tizenkilencedik


----------



## archlame (2011 Július 19)

last but not least


----------



## archlame (2011 Július 19)

+1


----------



## Thalmore (2011 Július 19)

Üdv mindenkinek!


----------



## Hollow78 (2011 Július 19)

*egy*

egy


----------



## Hollow78 (2011 Július 19)

*2*

2


----------



## Hollow78 (2011 Július 19)

*3*

3


----------



## Hollow78 (2011 Július 19)

*4*

4


----------



## Hollow78 (2011 Július 19)

*5*

5


----------



## Neb (2011 Július 19)

1


----------



## Neb (2011 Július 19)

2


----------



## Neb (2011 Július 19)

3


----------



## Neb (2011 Július 19)

4


----------



## Neb (2011 Július 19)

5


----------



## Neb (2011 Július 19)

6


----------



## Neb (2011 Július 19)

7


----------



## Neb (2011 Július 19)

8


----------



## Neb (2011 Július 19)

9


----------



## Neb (2011 Július 19)

10


----------



## Neb (2011 Július 19)

11


----------



## Neb (2011 Július 19)

12


----------



## Neb (2011 Július 19)

13


----------



## Neb (2011 Július 19)

14


----------



## Neb (2011 Július 19)

15


----------



## Neb (2011 Július 19)

16


----------



## Neb (2011 Július 19)

17


----------



## Neb (2011 Július 19)

18


----------



## Neb (2011 Július 19)

19


----------



## Neb (2011 Július 19)

20


----------



## TéglaEncsi (2011 Július 19)

hali 1


----------



## TéglaEncsi (2011 Július 19)

2


----------



## TéglaEncsi (2011 Július 19)

3


----------



## TéglaEncsi (2011 Július 19)

4


----------



## TéglaEncsi (2011 Július 19)

5


----------



## TéglaEncsi (2011 Július 19)

6


----------



## TéglaEncsi (2011 Július 19)

7


----------



## TéglaEncsi (2011 Július 19)

8


----------



## TéglaEncsi (2011 Július 19)

9


----------



## TéglaEncsi (2011 Július 19)

10


----------



## TéglaEncsi (2011 Július 19)

11


----------



## TéglaEncsi (2011 Július 19)

12


----------



## TéglaEncsi (2011 Július 19)

13


----------



## TéglaEncsi (2011 Július 19)

14


----------



## TéglaEncsi (2011 Július 19)

15


----------



## TéglaEncsi (2011 Július 19)

16


----------



## TéglaEncsi (2011 Július 19)

17


----------



## TéglaEncsi (2011 Július 19)

18


----------



## TéglaEncsi (2011 Július 19)

19


----------



## TéglaEncsi (2011 Július 19)

20


----------



## Nikol314 (2011 Július 19)

Ez az összefoglaló valóban hasznos!! köszönjük!!! ^,^


----------



## Nikol314 (2011 Július 19)

Az egyszerűség kedvéért csatlakozom! ^,^


----------



## Nikol314 (2011 Július 19)

5


----------



## Nikol314 (2011 Július 19)

6


----------



## Nikol314 (2011 Július 19)

7


----------



## Nikol314 (2011 Július 19)

8


----------



## Nikol314 (2011 Július 19)

9


----------



## Nikol314 (2011 Július 19)

10


----------



## lyla89 (2011 Július 19)

nagyon jó anyagok


----------



## Nikol314 (2011 Július 19)

11


----------



## lyla89 (2011 Július 19)

kipróbálok én is néhány ötletet


----------



## Nikol314 (2011 Július 19)

12


----------



## lyla89 (2011 Július 19)

tetszenek


----------



## Nikol314 (2011 Július 19)

13


----------



## Nikol314 (2011 Július 19)

14


----------



## Nikol314 (2011 Július 19)

15


----------



## Nikol314 (2011 Július 19)

16


----------



## Nikol314 (2011 Július 19)

17


----------



## Nikol314 (2011 Július 19)

18


----------



## Nikol314 (2011 Július 19)

19


----------



## Nikol314 (2011 Július 19)

éééééés 20 yyiiiiiii ^,^


----------



## khoor (2011 Július 19)

Üdv Szegedről


----------



## khoor (2011 Július 19)

1


----------



## khoor (2011 Július 19)

2


----------



## khoor (2011 Július 19)

3


----------



## khoor (2011 Július 19)

4


----------



## khoor (2011 Július 19)

5


----------



## khoor (2011 Július 19)

6


----------



## khoor (2011 Július 19)

7


----------



## khoor (2011 Július 19)

8


----------



## khoor (2011 Július 19)

9


----------



## khoor (2011 Július 19)

10


----------



## Hejla (2011 Július 19)

jelen


----------



## khoor (2011 Július 19)

11


----------



## Hejla (2011 Július 19)

8


----------



## Hejla (2011 Július 19)

9


----------



## Hejla (2011 Július 19)

10


----------



## Hejla (2011 Július 19)

11


----------



## Hejla (2011 Július 19)

12


----------



## khoor (2011 Július 19)

12


----------



## Hejla (2011 Július 19)

13


----------



## khoor (2011 Július 19)

13


----------



## Hejla (2011 Július 19)

14


----------



## Hejla (2011 Július 19)

15


----------



## khoor (2011 Július 19)

mizujs pesten?


----------



## Hejla (2011 Július 19)

16


----------



## khoor (2011 Július 19)

16


----------



## Hejla (2011 Július 19)

*tőlem kérdezed? Már nem pesten vagyok.*

tőlem kérdezed? Már nem pesten vagyok.


khoor írta:


> mizujs pesten?


----------



## khoor (2011 Július 19)

17


----------



## Hejla (2011 Július 19)

18


----------



## Hejla (2011 Július 19)

19


----------



## khoor (2011 Július 19)

csak te vagy most itt rajtam kivul aktiv
mit szeretnel letolteni?


----------



## Hejla (2011 Július 19)

20


----------



## khoor (2011 Július 19)

19


----------



## khoor (2011 Július 19)

20


----------



## Hejla (2011 Július 19)

*könyvet *

John Updike: Gyere hozzám felségül 


khoor írta:


> csak te vagy most itt rajtam kivul aktiv
> mit szeretnel letolteni?


----------



## khoor (2011 Július 19)

nah bb nekem meg kell 2 napot varnom mire mehet a letoltes


----------



## Zseve (2011 Július 19)

**

Üdv!Még új vagyok a tappolásban,de nagyon sok hasznos infot találtam ezen az oldalon! Köszike!


----------



## Zseve (2011 Július 19)




----------



## Zseve (2011 Július 19)

Szuper a forum!


----------



## Zseve (2011 Július 19)

Hali!


----------



## Zseve (2011 Július 19)

Na mégy egy! )


----------



## Zseve (2011 Július 19)

:s


----------



## babokato (2011 Július 19)

9


----------



## babokato (2011 Július 19)

10 bocsi


----------



## babokato (2011 Július 19)

11


----------



## babokato (2011 Július 19)

12


----------



## babokato (2011 Július 19)

13


----------



## babokato (2011 Július 19)

14


----------



## babokato (2011 Július 19)

15


----------



## babokato (2011 Július 19)

16


----------



## babokato (2011 Július 19)

17


----------



## babokato (2011 Július 19)

18


----------



## babokato (2011 Július 19)

19


----------



## babokato (2011 Július 19)

20


----------



## babokato (2011 Július 19)

21 köszönöm szépen!


----------



## altrix1966 (2011 Július 19)

Üdv mindenkinek !
Szép napot !


----------



## newclass (2011 Július 19)

Sziasztok!

Majdnem napra pontosan 2 éve regisztráltam és ez az első hozzászólásom.....
Még 38 év és meglesz a 20!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## newclass (2011 Július 19)

De azért megpróbálok rákapcsolni


----------



## newclass (2011 Július 19)

38 év múlva lehet késő lesz....


----------



## newclass (2011 Július 19)

Bár EURO-nk akkor sem lesz...


----------



## newclass (2011 Július 19)

lehet másnak sem...


----------



## newclass (2011 Július 19)

Kanadát hozzácsapják M.o-hoz...


----------



## newclass (2011 Július 19)

Azért nem is olyan kevés a 20 hozzászólás....


----------



## newclass (2011 Július 19)

Főleg ha nem olyanokat akar írni az ember, hogy 1...2...3...


----------



## newclass (2011 Július 19)

4...5...6...7...8...9


----------



## newclass (2011 Július 19)

10


----------



## newclass (2011 Július 19)

Jó kis csatolások vannak a fórumokban!


----------



## newclass (2011 Július 19)

Főleg az ezoterika érdekel most....


----------



## newclass (2011 Július 19)

De majd szétnézek máshol is...


----------



## newclass (2011 Július 19)

Az e-bookos is jóóó


----------



## newclass (2011 Július 19)

Hátha nekem is lesz valami hasznos, ami nincs fent....


----------



## zsolesz33 (2011 Július 19)

*Üdvözlet*

Köszönöm a lehetőséget ! sziasztok


----------



## newclass (2011 Július 19)

16


----------



## newclass (2011 Július 19)

17


----------



## newclass (2011 Július 19)

18


----------



## newclass (2011 Július 19)

19


----------



## newclass (2011 Július 19)

20


----------



## lolevente (2011 Július 19)

*1*

1


----------



## lolevente (2011 Július 19)

*2*

2


----------



## lolevente (2011 Július 19)

3


----------



## lolevente (2011 Július 19)

6


----------



## lolevente (2011 Július 19)

*4*

4


----------



## lolevente (2011 Július 19)

*5*

5


----------



## lolevente (2011 Július 19)

*7*

7


----------



## jbaudio (2011 Július 19)

Ez nem semmi egy topic gyerekek. Nagyon jó!


----------



## lolevente (2011 Július 19)

*8*

8


----------



## lolevente (2011 Július 19)

*9*

9


----------



## lolevente (2011 Július 19)

10


----------



## jbaudio (2011 Július 19)

5


----------



## jbaudio (2011 Július 19)

6


----------



## lolevente (2011 Július 19)

*11*

11


----------



## jbaudio (2011 Július 19)

7


----------



## lolevente (2011 Július 19)

*12*

12


----------



## jbaudio (2011 Július 19)

8


----------



## lolevente (2011 Július 19)

*13*

13


----------



## lolevente (2011 Július 19)

*14*

14


----------



## lolevente (2011 Július 19)

*15*

15


----------



## lolevente (2011 Július 19)

*16*

16


----------



## lolevente (2011 Július 19)

*17*

17


----------



## lolevente (2011 Július 19)

*18*

18


----------



## lolevente (2011 Július 19)

*19*

19


----------



## jbaudio (2011 Július 19)

10 azt hiszem


----------



## jbaudio (2011 Július 19)

11


----------



## jbaudio (2011 Július 19)

12. A következőig csinálok kaját.


----------



## lolevente (2011 Július 19)

*20 *

20


----------



## jbaudio (2011 Július 19)

13


----------



## jbaudio (2011 Július 19)

14 már készül...


----------



## jbaudio (2011 Július 19)

15


----------



## atis1972 (2011 Július 19)

_Helló, sziasztok 11! _


----------



## atis1972 (2011 Július 19)

_Helló, sziasztok 12! _


----------



## atis1972 (2011 Július 19)

_Helló, sziasztok 13! _


----------



## atis1972 (2011 Július 19)

_Helló, sziasztok 14! _


----------



## atis1972 (2011 Július 19)

_Helló, sziasztok 15! _


----------



## atis1972 (2011 Július 19)

_Helló, sziasztok 16! _


----------



## jbaudio (2011 Július 19)

16


----------



## jbaudio (2011 Július 19)

helló szia 17


----------



## atis1972 (2011 Július 19)

_Helló, sziasztok 17! _


----------



## jbaudio (2011 Július 19)

vagy 18


----------



## jbaudio (2011 Július 19)

már nem kell sok mert 19


----------



## atis1972 (2011 Július 19)

_Helló, sziasztok 18! _


----------



## atis1972 (2011 Július 19)

_Helló, sziasztok 19! _
_Végre, már csak egy kell!!!_


----------



## jbaudio (2011 Július 19)

olééé 20


----------



## atis1972 (2011 Július 19)

_Helló, sziasztok 20!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! _


----------



## jbaudio (2011 Július 19)

21 :d


----------



## gabark (2011 Július 19)

*Hozzászólás gyűjtés .*

Üdv Mindenkinek és köszi a lehetőséget a 20 hozzászólás begyűjtéséhez. Ez volt az első.


----------



## gabark (2011 Július 19)

Ez meg a második.


----------



## gabark (2011 Július 19)

A harmadik


----------



## gabark (2011 Július 19)

A negyedik.


----------



## gabark (2011 Július 19)

Ötödik.


----------



## gabark (2011 Július 20)

Kicsit már uncsim de a hatodik is megvan.


----------



## gabark (2011 Július 20)

Jól elszórakozgatok ezzel így éjfél felé 7.


----------



## gabark (2011 Július 20)

Nyolcadik.


----------



## gabark (2011 Július 20)

Kilenc-Kis Ferenc


----------



## gabark (2011 Július 20)

Tíz-Tiszta viz


----------



## gabark (2011 Július 20)

És túl vagyok a tizediken 11.


----------



## gabark (2011 Július 20)

12. Kezdek lankadni


----------



## gabark (2011 Július 20)

De nem adom fel 13.


----------



## gabark (2011 Július 20)

Július 14.-én születtem


----------



## gabark (2011 Július 20)

15. már közel a cél


----------



## gabark (2011 Július 20)

Remélem pszichiáter nem olvassa 16.


----------



## gabark (2011 Július 20)

20-3= tizenhét


----------



## Balint0228 (2011 Július 20)

*hy*

Sziasztok!


----------



## gabark (2011 Július 20)

18.


----------



## Balint0228 (2011 Július 20)

ja


----------



## Balint0228 (2011 Július 20)

én már nem is számolom...


----------



## gabark (2011 Július 20)

Egy híján húsz !


----------



## Balint0228 (2011 Július 20)

bár a 2 nap nem megy így el...


----------



## Balint0228 (2011 Július 20)

5


----------



## Balint0228 (2011 Július 20)

hajráááá


----------



## Balint0228 (2011 Július 20)

7


----------



## yecgaa (2011 Július 20)

hali


----------



## Balint0228 (2011 Július 20)

8


----------



## yecgaa (2011 Július 20)

lol látom van aki számolgat  van aki nem


----------



## Balint0228 (2011 Július 20)

csáó


----------



## gabark (2011 Július 20)

És lőn vége hányattatásomnak, legalább is remélem.Mégegyszer köszi és sok sikert a többieknek a 20 összegyűjtéséhez


----------



## Balint0228 (2011 Július 20)

ráérünk...


----------



## Balint0228 (2011 Július 20)

9 to go.


----------



## Balint0228 (2011 Július 20)

12


----------



## Balint0228 (2011 Július 20)

13


----------



## yecgaa (2011 Július 20)

a 70s 80s évek elég jó időszak volt szerintem zeneileg, manapság egyre ritkábban találni hallgathatót


----------



## Balint0228 (2011 Július 20)

14 
yeah


----------



## yecgaa (2011 Július 20)

egész jó képek


----------



## hehekecske (2011 Július 20)

jajj de jó! én most gyorsan írok ide 20-at


----------



## hehekecske (2011 Július 20)

2


----------



## hehekecske (2011 Július 20)

3


----------



## hehekecske (2011 Július 20)

*lkjlk*

4


----------



## hehekecske (2011 Július 20)

*ujiuglioh*

5


----------



## hehekecske (2011 Július 20)

6


----------



## hehekecske (2011 Július 20)

7


----------



## hehekecske (2011 Július 20)

*lkmo*

8


----------



## hehekecske (2011 Július 20)

9


----------



## hehekecske (2011 Július 20)

10 (de lassan telnek azok a 20 másodpercek...)


----------



## hehekecske (2011 Július 20)

11


----------



## hehekecske (2011 Július 20)

12


----------



## hehekecske (2011 Július 20)

*13*


----------



## hehekecske (2011 Július 20)

*14*


----------



## hehekecske (2011 Július 20)

15


----------



## hehekecske (2011 Július 20)

16 (villám)


----------



## hehekecske (2011 Július 20)

17 (kakukkfióka)


----------



## hehekecske (2011 Július 20)

18 (bitang)


----------



## hehekecske (2011 Július 20)

19 (varacskosdisznó)


----------



## hehekecske (2011 Július 20)

20 (itt a vége, fuss el véle) haha


----------



## hehekecske (2011 Július 20)

jajj, ne máááár! miért nem akarja még mindig engedni a rendszer, hogy bármit is csináljak??!


----------



## hehekecske (2011 Július 20)

ajjajjajjjajjjjajjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj


----------



## hehekecske (2011 Július 20)

pedig nagyon lelkesen gyártom az értelmetlen hozzászólásokat...(amiért bocsánat amúgy)


----------



## hehekecske (2011 Július 20)

azt hiszem nem tud követni a rendszer...túl gyors vagyok


----------



## hehekecske (2011 Július 20)

ő meg nagyon, nagyon, nagyon lassan számol...para.


----------



## mash (2011 Július 20)

**

Sziasztok! Köszönöm a lehetőséget!


----------



## sebieni (2011 Július 20)

Szia én is.


----------



## Rozinanta (2011 Július 20)

*Halihó!*

Sziasztok!
Újdonsült regisztráló vagyok, épp hsz-vadászó státusban .
Bevallom, leginkább a keresztszemes kézimunkák érdekelnek, úgyhogy már alig várom, hogy láthassak is közülük egyet-kettőt!
R.


----------



## Rozinanta (2011 Július 20)

Szia Csiperke! (Sztem nagyon jó név!)
Ami a dekortippeket illeti, én még csak álmodozom egy saját lakásról, de már több félkész keresztszemes "képem" várja, hogy legyen hová feltenni őket...


----------



## Rozinanta (2011 Július 20)

Ami nekem még személy szerint tetszik és talán kis lakásban is mutat, hogy még csak nem is egy egész falat, hanem csak egy csíkot dekorálnak ki nagymintás tapétával (nagyon szépek vannak már) - olyan, mintha valami "kiállítás" lenne a szobában, azonnal vonzza tekintetet, olyan mint egy nagy kép és nem kell hozzá még szög sem...


----------



## Rozinanta (2011 Július 20)

Vagy ugyanilyen nagymintákat /indák, ilyesmi/ magad is festhetsz a falra. Ha kisebbeket szeretnél, akkor vékonyabb műanyag lapból (esetleg vastagabb műanyag irattartó) sniccerrel Te is vághatsz ki/készíthetsz sablont (rengeteg mintát, mintafüzetet lehet hozzá találni), amivel azután felfestheted mondjuk akár egy csíkban


----------



## Rozinanta (2011 Július 20)

Ami a képeket illeti, szeretnék majd egyszer egy olyan falat a még nem létező lakásomba, ahol a még még szintén nem teljes valójában létező családomról készült fényképek lennének kirakva - Most úgy képzelem, hogy egy nagy családfa ágain "lógnának"


----------



## Rozinanta (2011 Július 20)

Hogy folytassam a monológot, mivel rengeteg bizsum van, azon is gondolkoztam már, hogy azokat rakom fel egy keretben, így díszít is és van is hol tárolni, csak félek, hogy nagyon "elporosodnának"


----------



## Rozinanta (2011 Július 20)

És ha már keret - láttam egy barkácsműsort, ahol hungarocellből mutattak mintás keretet - olyan mint az igazi, faragott fa keret, csak ugye könnyű, olcsó és lehet ragasztani, csak le kell festeni - nagyon tetszett.
Egy sima tükörre ragasztották rá, nagyon feldobta


----------



## Rozinanta (2011 Július 20)

És tükrökkel ugye egyébként is lehet "varázsolni" a kis lakásokban is - egy ideje már gyűjtögetem a kompakt púderes mini tükröket, de még nem tudom, mit készítsek belőlük - talán valamiféle mozaik lesz, vagy esetleg levegőn száradó gyurmából csinálok nekik kis kereteket


----------



## Rozinanta (2011 Július 20)

Visszatérve a


----------



## Rozinanta (2011 Július 20)

Visszatérve a falhoz: a sima csempéket is fel lehet dobni csempematricával, de nálunk pl a fürdőben kis színes gipszformákat ragasztottam fel (tengeri kagyló, csillag) - nagyon jól mutat és házilag is összebarkácsolható


----------



## Rozinanta (2011 Július 20)

Ami a legfontosabb, persze az egy lakásban, hogy minél több tárolóhely legyen - nekem bejött, hogy az "idényjellegű" holmikat (pl vastag pulcsik nyáron) nagy dobozokban tárolom a gardróbban és amikor kell, cserélem a tartalmat


----------



## Rozinanta (2011 Július 20)

És hát igen, csak most gondolok bele, hogy nem egyszerű úgy dekorálni egy lakást, ha négyen laknak benne - de legalább a fiúk segíthetnek barkácsolni...


----------



## Rozinanta (2011 Július 20)

Idényjellegű dekorhoz (karácsony, húsvét) ajánlom az üvegmatrica-festéket - bár nem feltétlenül a legolcsóbb, de ki lehet fogni jó vételt és a végeredmény igen meggyőző. Nem olyan nehéz, mint amilyennek látszik és remek minták vannak ehhez is, úgyhogy garantált sikerélmény...
Ja, és el lehet tenni jövöre is!


----------



## Rozinanta (2011 Július 20)

Ami még szerintem nagyon fontos, hogy mindenképp szakíts helyet valamilyen zöld növénynek a lakásban - vannak igen strapabíró fajták (folyamatosan tesztelem szegényeket...), amelyek kis gondozást is nagyon meghálálnak


----------



## Rozinanta (2011 Július 20)

Inkább a sima zöld fajtákat ajánlanám, mert a virágosak általában kényesebbek és egyik-mársik nem is nagyon mutat, ha épp nem virágzik, esetleg rögtön utána tönkre is megy. Bár a vitrolásvirág az egész jól működik


----------



## Rozinanta (2011 Július 20)

Ó, tényleg, meg kellene locsolni szegény virágocskáimat...


----------



## Rozinanta (2011 Július 20)

Hát igen, nagyon ismerős helyzet 
Én is egyszerre nyolc dolgot tervezek be mindig, aztán csodálkozok, hogy nem sikerül 
De hát annyira szépek aminták, hogy túl sokra mondom azt, hogy ezt meg KELL csinálni...


----------



## Rozinanta (2011 Július 20)

Aha, szóval be kellett volna idézni, hogy mire válaszolok, igaz?
Most már ezt is tudom, mindenesetre amit írtam, szerintem többen is átérzik...


----------



## zomsem (2011 Július 20)

köszi


----------



## zomsem (2011 Július 20)

müszi


----------



## Rozinanta (2011 Július 20)

Szóval gyorsaságomat felmérve úgy döntöttem, hogy belekezdek a karácsonyi projektekbe - találtam is két olyan mintát, ami nagyon tetszik és csak egy szín kell hozzá - költséghatékonyság - de persze, hogy ne unatkozzak, nézek majd valami (néhány) kisebb, színeset is...


----------



## zomsem (2011 Július 20)

42


----------



## zomsem (2011 Július 20)

tom sharpe


----------



## zomsem (2011 Július 20)

kisvárosi


----------



## zomsem (2011 Július 20)

gyilkosságok


----------



## zomsem (2011 Július 20)

című


----------



## zomsem (2011 Július 20)

könyvét


----------



## zomsem (2011 Július 20)

keresve


----------



## zomsem (2011 Július 20)

jutottam


----------



## zomsem (2011 Július 20)

erre


----------



## zomsem (2011 Július 20)

a


----------



## zomsem (2011 Július 20)

fórumra


----------



## zomsem (2011 Július 20)

ahol


----------



## zomsem (2011 Július 20)

remélem


----------



## zomsem (2011 Július 20)

meg


----------



## zomsem (2011 Július 20)

is


----------



## zomsem (2011 Július 20)

találom


----------



## zomsem (2011 Július 20)

majd


----------



## zomsem (2011 Július 20)

egyszer


----------



## zomsem (2011 Július 20)

a könyvet.


----------



## Rozinanta (2011 Július 20)

Nahát, nahát, csak nem a 20. hsz?
Ez baranyozta a napomat, pedig itt minálunk csúnya, ronda idő van, szakad az eső...


----------



## Rozinanta (2011 Július 20)

NA jól van, úgy látom, nincs itt senki, úgyhogy távozom - ideje dolgozni...


----------



## engedj (2011 Július 20)

Sziasztok, én már egy ideje regisztráltam, csak a 20 hozzászólásra nem szántam rá magam. Nem is értem, miért van ez a szabály.


----------



## engedj (2011 Július 20)

Szóval én budapesti vagyok, a belvárosban lakunk a párommal és a 7 hónapos kislányommal.:444:


----------



## engedj (2011 Július 20)

Biológus vagyok egyébként, egy kutatólaborban dolgoztam, amíg el nem kezdtem babázni. De ezt most annyira megszerettem, hogy abba sem szeretném hagyni


----------



## kicsi.huszar (2011 Július 20)

1+1=2


----------



## kicsi.huszar (2011 Július 20)

2+2=4


----------



## kicsi.huszar (2011 Július 20)

3+3=6


----------



## kicsi.huszar (2011 Július 20)

4+4=8


----------



## kicsi.huszar (2011 Július 20)

5+5=10


----------



## kicsi.huszar (2011 Július 20)

6+6=12


----------



## kicsi.huszar (2011 Július 20)

7+7=14


----------



## kicsi.huszar (2011 Július 20)

8+8=16


----------



## kicsi.huszar (2011 Július 20)

9+9=18


----------



## kicsi.huszar (2011 Július 20)

mar nem sok hianyzik


----------



## kicsi.huszar (2011 Július 20)

a 1+2+3+4+5+6-1 az 20


----------



## kicsi.huszar (2011 Július 20)

vagyis husz


----------



## kicsi.huszar (2011 Július 20)

twenty


----------



## kicsi.huszar (2011 Július 20)

2*10


----------



## kicsi.huszar (2011 Július 20)

4*5


----------



## kicsi.huszar (2011 Július 20)

2*2*5


----------



## kicsi.huszar (2011 Július 20)

(1+1)*(1+1+1+1+1)


----------



## kicsi.huszar (2011 Július 20)

mar csak 1


----------



## kicsi.huszar (2011 Július 20)

hurra


----------



## kicsi.huszar (2011 Július 20)

meg 1


----------



## nadel (2011 Július 20)

Első


----------



## nadel (2011 Július 20)

Akárhány


----------



## nadel (2011 Július 20)

Harmadik


----------



## nadel (2011 Július 20)

2 a négyzeten


----------



## nadel (2011 Július 20)

ötödik de még az elsőn


----------



## nadel (2011 Július 20)

hat-ványozódik


----------



## nadel (2011 Július 20)

a hetedik


----------



## nadel (2011 Július 20)

nyolc van már


----------



## nadel (2011 Július 20)

három négyzet


----------



## nadel (2011 Július 20)

egy null


----------



## nadel (2011 Július 20)

túl a félen


----------



## nadel (2011 Július 20)

tucat


----------



## nadel (2011 Július 20)

tizenhárom


----------



## Igorio (2011 Július 20)

Hello mindenkinek!


----------



## nadel (2011 Július 20)

7+7


----------



## nadel (2011 Július 20)

15 mindjárt kész


----------



## nadel (2011 Július 20)

2 a negyediken, vagy fordítva


----------



## nadel (2011 Július 20)

17


----------



## nadel (2011 Július 20)

még 2


----------



## nadel (2011 Július 20)

19


----------



## molnarh (2011 Július 20)

Tudom hogy ez nem magyarul van, de egyelőre csak ezt találtam. Viszont nagyon megtetszett, akár le is fordítanám...


----------



## sjucus (2011 Július 20)

örülök a regisztrációnak, remélem hasznomra fog válni.


----------



## sjucus (2011 Július 20)

amit szabad kisökörnek nem szabad a jupiternek.


----------



## sjucus (2011 Július 20)

kétszer ad, ki gyorsan ad


----------



## nadel (2011 Július 20)

kész is van


----------



## sjucus (2011 Július 20)

ne nézz, ne nézz hát vágyaid távolába


----------



## sjucus (2011 Július 20)

egész világ nem a mi birtokunk


----------



## sjucus (2011 Július 20)

amennyit a szív felfoghat magába


----------



## sjucus (2011 Július 20)

sajátunknak csak annyit mondhatunk.


----------



## sjucus (2011 Július 20)

egy, megérett a meggy


----------



## sjucus (2011 Július 20)

kettő, csipkebokorvessző:--:


----------



## sjucus (2011 Július 20)

három, te vagy az én páromkiss


----------



## sjucus (2011 Július 20)

öt, érik a tök


----------



## sjucus (2011 Július 20)

hat, hasad a pad


----------



## sjucus (2011 Július 20)

kilenc kis ferenc


----------



## sjucus (2011 Július 20)

tíz tiszta víz


----------



## sjucus (2011 Július 20)

ha nem tiszta vidd vissza


----------



## sjucus (2011 Július 20)

majd a csacsi megissza


----------



## sjucus (2011 Július 20)

mit sütsz kis szűcs?


----------



## sjucus (2011 Július 20)

tán sós húst sütsz kis szűcs?


----------



## sjucus (2011 Július 20)

sárga bögre görbe bögre


----------



## sjucus (2011 Július 20)

pap ül a padon


----------



## engedj (2011 Július 20)

Már nem olyan sok kell...:55:


----------



## engedj (2011 Július 20)

Hejho...:8:


----------



## engedj (2011 Július 20)

Hajdejó


----------



## engedj (2011 Július 20)

Hopszlahó :-?


----------



## kojobp (2011 Július 20)

Mi az? Szürke,és fejjel lefelé lelóg a plafonról? 
- Amatőr villanyszerelő!


----------



## engedj (2011 Július 20)

Ahaha


----------



## kojobp (2011 Július 20)

Mit csinál a zsiráf, ha a szeme közé köpsz??? 
- Kirúgja alólad a létrát.


----------



## engedj (2011 Július 20)

Hóhahó :shock:


----------



## engedj (2011 Július 20)

Egy híján...


----------



## engedj (2011 Július 20)

20!:d


----------



## szigszalag (2011 Július 20)

hahhó


----------



## szigszalag (2011 Július 20)

kettő..


----------



## szigszalag (2011 Július 20)

három...


----------



## idlog (2011 Július 20)

Jelen.


----------



## idlog (2011 Július 20)

Két rendőr beszélget:
- Na milyen a házaséleted?
- Remek. Minden percét kiélvezzük. Képzeld, már útban van a gyerek.
- Máris? Hiszen még meg sem született.


----------



## szigszalag (2011 Július 20)

néégy D:


----------



## szigszalag (2011 Július 20)

öt


----------



## szigszalag (2011 Július 20)

hat


----------



## szigszalag (2011 Július 20)

seven


----------



## szigszalag (2011 Július 20)

eight


----------



## szigszalag (2011 Július 20)

nine


----------



## szigszalag (2011 Július 20)

ten


----------



## szigszalag (2011 Július 20)

elf


----------



## szigszalag (2011 Július 20)

zwölf


----------



## szigszalag (2011 Július 20)

tizenháárom!


----------



## kkriszta1969 (2011 Július 20)

Most szereztem tudomást erről az oldalról


----------



## kkriszta1969 (2011 Július 20)

Szeretnék minél előbb hozzáférni a mintákhoz


----------



## kkriszta1969 (2011 Július 20)

A gyöngyékszerek és a papírmunkák érdekelnek


----------



## kkriszta1969 (2011 Július 20)

Fel tudom használni a munkámhoz is


----------



## kkriszta1969 (2011 Július 20)

Ha van időm,szívesen készítek dekorációkat


----------



## kkriszta1969 (2011 Július 20)

Jó, hogy itt szezonálisan szétválasztva találom a mintákat


----------



## szigszalag (2011 Július 20)

14


----------



## kkriszta1969 (2011 Július 20)

Érdekelnek a filigránok is


----------



## kkriszta1969 (2011 Július 20)

Próbálkoztam már velük


----------



## kkriszta1969 (2011 Július 20)

Nem mindig van türelmem végigcsinálni őket


----------



## kkriszta1969 (2011 Július 20)

A nagyon aprólékos dolgokat nehéznek találom


----------



## kkriszta1969 (2011 Július 20)

A lakásomat szeretném díszíteni a különböző dolgokkal


----------



## kkriszta1969 (2011 Július 20)

Érdekel a gyöngyékszer készítés is


----------



## kkriszta1969 (2011 Július 20)

Remélem ahhoz is találok majd ötleteket


----------



## kkriszta1969 (2011 Július 20)

De szívesen böngészem az egészet


----------



## kkriszta1969 (2011 Július 20)

Lehet, hogy máshoz is kedvet kapok majd


----------



## kkriszta1969 (2011 Július 20)

Ha böngészéskor találok valamit, azt is szívesen kipróbálom


----------



## kkriszta1969 (2011 Július 20)

A mintaívekhez szeretnék minél előbb hozzájutni


----------



## kkriszta1969 (2011 Július 20)

Minden használható ötletnek örülök


----------



## kkriszta1969 (2011 Július 20)

Hamarosan meglesz a 20 hozzászólás


----------



## szigszalag (2011 Július 20)

15


----------



## kkriszta1969 (2011 Július 20)

Köszönöm mindenkinek, aki töltött fel dolgokat


----------



## kkriszta1969 (2011 Július 20)

Ha hozzáférek, töltök majd én is fel, ha sikerül


----------



## kkriszta1969 (2011 Július 20)

Azt hiszem, megvan a 20 hozzászólás


----------



## szigszalag (2011 Július 20)

16


----------



## szigszalag (2011 Július 20)

17


----------



## szigszalag (2011 Július 20)

18


----------



## szigszalag (2011 Július 20)

19


----------



## szigszalag (2011 Július 20)

2000


----------



## szigszalag (2011 Július 20)

hmm...


----------



## drutautar (2011 Július 20)

Sziasztok!


----------



## drutautar (2011 Július 20)

20


----------



## drutautar (2011 Július 20)

19


----------



## balisz (2011 Július 20)

helo


----------



## balisz (2011 Július 20)

1


----------



## balisz (2011 Július 20)

2


----------



## balisz (2011 Július 20)

3


----------



## balisz (2011 Július 20)

4


----------



## balisz (2011 Július 20)

5


----------



## balisz (2011 Július 20)

6


----------



## balisz (2011 Július 20)

7


----------



## balisz (2011 Július 20)

8


----------



## balisz (2011 Július 20)

9


----------



## balisz (2011 Július 20)

10


----------



## balisz (2011 Július 20)

11


----------



## balisz (2011 Július 20)

12


----------



## balisz (2011 Július 20)

13


----------



## balisz (2011 Július 20)

14


----------



## drutautar (2011 Július 20)

18


----------



## balisz (2011 Július 20)

15


----------



## balisz (2011 Július 20)

16


----------



## balisz (2011 Július 20)

17


----------



## drutautar (2011 Július 20)

17


----------



## balisz (2011 Július 20)

18


----------



## balisz (2011 Július 20)

19


----------



## balisz (2011 Július 20)

20


----------



## drutautar (2011 Július 20)

16


----------



## drutautar (2011 Július 20)

15


----------



## drutautar (2011 Július 20)

14


----------



## drutautar (2011 Július 20)

13


----------



## drutautar (2011 Július 20)

12


----------



## drutautar (2011 Július 20)

11


----------



## drutautar (2011 Július 20)

10


----------



## drutautar (2011 Július 20)

9


----------



## drutautar (2011 Július 20)

8


----------



## drutautar (2011 Július 20)

8


----------



## drutautar (2011 Július 20)

7


----------



## drutautar (2011 Július 20)

6


----------



## drutautar (2011 Július 20)

5


----------



## drutautar (2011 Július 20)

4


----------



## drutautar (2011 Július 20)

3


----------



## hannula (2011 Július 20)

,


----------



## drutautar (2011 Július 20)

2


----------



## drutautar (2011 Július 20)

1


----------



## morcosmedve (2011 Július 20)

Sziasztok!


----------



## morcosmedve (2011 Július 20)

Remek ez a fórum!


----------



## morcosmedve (2011 Július 20)

Ezért regisztráltam.


----------



## morcosmedve (2011 Július 20)

Próbálom becsülettel kitölteni ezt a pár hsz-t.


----------



## morcosmedve (2011 Július 20)

Akkor is, ha nem olvassa senki.


----------



## morcosmedve (2011 Július 20)

Ez alkati kérdés szerintem.


----------



## morcosmedve (2011 Július 20)

Írni amúgyis jó dolog, olykor.


----------



## morcosmedve (2011 Július 20)

Néha akkor is az, ha nem az.


----------



## morcosmedve (2011 Július 20)

Mint például most.


----------



## morcosmedve (2011 Július 20)

Ezt nem magyarázom tovább.


----------



## morcosmedve (2011 Július 20)

Két nap múlva meglesz a gyümölcse.


----------



## morcosmedve (2011 Július 20)

Onnantól úgyis inkább olvasok, mint írok.


----------



## morcosmedve (2011 Július 20)

Nem azért, mert olvasni jobban szeretek.


----------



## morcosmedve (2011 Július 20)

Közel sem.


----------



## morcosmedve (2011 Július 20)

Viszont eléggé ehhez.


----------



## morcosmedve (2011 Július 20)

Ki tudja?


----------



## morcosmedve (2011 Július 20)

Hátha kapcsolatokra is szert teszek...


----------



## morcosmedve (2011 Július 20)

Nagyapa testvére végülis Kanadában él.


----------



## morcosmedve (2011 Július 20)

Mindig tetszett az ország hangulata.


----------



## morcosmedve (2011 Július 20)

Végül, de nem utolsó sorban köszönöm a lehetőséget. Manapság ez fontos.


----------



## sunnycherry (2011 Július 20)

Hello Mindenkinek


----------



## sunnycherry (2011 Július 20)

Nagyon jó, h van ez az oldal


----------



## sunnycherry (2011 Július 20)

Én pár könyvet szeretnék


----------



## sunnycherry (2011 Július 20)

feltölteni


----------



## sunnycherry (2011 Július 20)

és természtesen letölteni


----------



## sunnycherry (2011 Július 20)

I think there are only nice people here


----------



## sunnycherry (2011 Július 20)

száraz tónak nedves partján


----------



## sunnycherry (2011 Július 20)

döglött béka kuruttyol


----------



## sunnycherry (2011 Július 20)

Hallgatja egy süket ember


----------



## sunnycherry (2011 Július 20)

ki a vízben lubickol


----------



## sunnycherry (2011 Július 20)

kopasz ember haját tépi


----------



## sunnycherry (2011 Július 20)

sánta utána szalad


----------



## sunnycherry (2011 Július 20)

szerintem ez egy aranyos mondóka


----------



## sunnycherry (2011 Július 20)

mert sok benne az ellentmondás


----------



## sunnycherry (2011 Július 20)

erre most figyeltem fel


----------



## sunnycherry (2011 Július 20)

mert a kisfiam


----------



## sunnycherry (2011 Július 20)

allandoan ezeket


----------



## sunnycherry (2011 Július 20)

a mondókákat hallgatja


----------



## sunnycherry (2011 Július 20)

meg nézi a számitogépemen


----------



## sunnycherry (2011 Július 20)

De hát C'est la vie


----------



## tgab (2011 Július 20)

1


----------



## tgab (2011 Július 20)

2


----------



## tgab (2011 Július 20)

3


----------



## tgab (2011 Július 20)

4


----------



## tgab (2011 Július 20)

5


----------



## tgab (2011 Július 20)

6


----------



## tgab (2011 Július 20)

7


----------



## tgab (2011 Július 20)

8


----------



## tgab (2011 Július 20)

9


----------



## tgab (2011 Július 20)

10


----------



## tgab (2011 Július 20)

11


----------



## tgab (2011 Július 20)

12


----------



## tgab (2011 Július 20)

13


----------



## tgab (2011 Július 20)

14


----------



## tgab (2011 Július 20)

15


----------



## tgab (2011 Július 20)

16


----------



## tgab (2011 Július 20)

17


----------



## tgab (2011 Július 20)

18


----------



## tgab (2011 Július 20)

19


----------



## tgab (2011 Július 20)

20


----------



## Farao69 (2011 Július 20)

3


----------



## Farao69 (2011 Július 20)

4


----------



## Farao69 (2011 Július 20)

5


----------



## Farao69 (2011 Július 20)

6


----------



## Farao69 (2011 Július 20)

7


----------



## Farao69 (2011 Július 20)

8


----------



## Farao69 (2011 Július 20)

9


----------



## Farao69 (2011 Július 20)

10


----------



## Farao69 (2011 Július 20)

11


----------



## Farao69 (2011 Július 20)

12


----------



## Farao69 (2011 Július 20)

13


----------



## Farao69 (2011 Július 20)

14


----------



## Farao69 (2011 Július 20)

15


----------



## Farao69 (2011 Július 20)

16


----------



## Farao69 (2011 Július 20)

17


----------



## Farao69 (2011 Július 20)

18


----------



## Farao69 (2011 Július 20)

19


----------



## Farao69 (2011 Július 20)

20?


----------



## Farao69 (2011 Július 20)

vagy most 20


----------



## xcom (2011 Július 20)

SZERETNÉK VILÁGHÍRŰ LENNI!
Sok a pénzem! Kevés a leleményességem!
Minden jó ötletet örömmel fogad:
megnyerő ifjú, aki elvesztette életkedvét.


----------



## xcom (2011 Július 20)

15


----------



## xcom (2011 Július 20)

16


----------



## xcom (2011 Július 20)

17


----------



## xcom (2011 Július 20)

18


----------



## xcom (2011 Július 20)

19


----------



## xcom (2011 Július 20)

20


----------



## valahol (2011 Július 21)

Köszönöm!


----------



## csehe (2011 Július 21)

Sziasztok!


----------



## csehe (2011 Július 21)

Én is gyűjtögetek...


----------



## csehe (2011 Július 21)

Hozzászólásokat, és


----------



## csehe (2011 Július 21)

rengeteg anyagot is.


----------



## csehe (2011 Július 21)

2 nagy téma érdekel.


----------



## csehe (2011 Július 21)

Egyik:


----------



## csehe (2011 Július 21)

a gyerekekhez kapcsolódó anyagok


----------



## csehe (2011 Július 21)

a másik:


----------



## csehe (2011 Július 21)

az ezotéria világa.


----------



## csehe (2011 Július 21)

Az oldal szuper.


----------



## csehe (2011 Július 21)

Nagyon sok segítséget ad, szinte bármiben.


----------



## csehe (2011 Július 21)

Hihetetlen, mennyi téma...


----------



## csehe (2011 Július 21)

Fórum..


----------



## csehe (2011 Július 21)

ÉÉs a hozzászólások száma!


----------



## csehe (2011 Július 21)

Ne is beszéljünk róla...


----------



## csehe (2011 Július 21)

Köszönöm.


----------



## Giowanni76 (2011 Július 21)

Ezt miért kell?


----------



## lreta (2011 Július 21)

Sziaszok, örülök hogy csatlakozhattam közétek


----------



## lreta (2011 Július 21)

Nagyon sok


----------



## lreta (2011 Július 21)

érdekes dolgot


----------



## lreta (2011 Július 21)

találtam a fórumon


----------



## lreta (2011 Július 21)

Kikészít ez az időjárás


----------



## lreta (2011 Július 21)

Tegnap meg lehetett főni


----------



## lreta (2011 Július 21)

Ma meg fagyni


----------



## lreta (2011 Július 21)

hideg van


----------



## lreta (2011 Július 21)

de mostanáig


----------



## lreta (2011 Július 21)

az volt a baj


----------



## lreta (2011 Július 21)

hogy kánikula van


----------



## lreta (2011 Július 21)

ma meg már az


----------



## lreta (2011 Július 21)

hogy hideg


----------



## lreta (2011 Július 21)

tehát a tanulság


----------



## lreta (2011 Július 21)

vagy én vagyok


----------



## lreta (2011 Július 21)

telhetetlen


----------



## lreta (2011 Július 21)

vagy az időjárással


----------



## lreta (2011 Július 21)

van némi probléma


----------



## lreta (2011 Július 21)

az időjárás


----------



## lreta (2011 Július 21)

nem találja


----------



## lreta (2011 Július 21)

az arany középutat, mely megfelelő hőmérsékletet biztosítana


----------



## mirca07 (2011 Július 21)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg



Köszi


----------



## sykon (2011 Július 21)

jelen


----------



## sykon (2011 Július 21)

hello


----------



## sykon (2011 Július 21)

18


----------



## sykon (2011 Július 21)

17


----------



## sykon (2011 Július 21)

16


----------



## sykon (2011 Július 21)

miért van erre szükség?


----------



## ditke82 (2011 Július 21)

*-*

sziasztok


----------



## ditke82 (2011 Július 21)

még 13 hozzászólás kell, szóval bocsi


----------



## ditke82 (2011 Július 21)

még12


----------



## ditke82 (2011 Július 21)

11


----------



## ane88 (2011 Július 21)

d


----------



## ane88 (2011 Július 21)

10


----------



## ane88 (2011 Július 21)

11


----------



## ane88 (2011 Július 21)

001


----------



## Keresztmamika (2011 Július 21)

Sziasztok, üdv mindenkinek!


----------



## ditke82 (2011 Július 21)

10


----------



## Keresztmamika (2011 Július 21)

19


----------



## Keresztmamika (2011 Július 21)

18


----------



## Keresztmamika (2011 Július 21)

17


----------



## Keresztmamika (2011 Július 21)

16


----------



## Keresztmamika (2011 Július 21)

15


----------



## Keresztmamika (2011 Július 21)

14


----------



## Keresztmamika (2011 Július 21)

13


----------



## Keresztmamika (2011 Július 21)

12


----------



## Keresztmamika (2011 Július 21)

11


----------



## Keresztmamika (2011 Július 21)

10


----------



## Keresztmamika (2011 Július 21)

9


----------



## Keresztmamika (2011 Július 21)

8


----------



## Keresztmamika (2011 Július 21)

7


----------



## Keresztmamika (2011 Július 21)

6


----------



## Keresztmamika (2011 Július 21)

5


----------



## Keresztmamika (2011 Július 21)

4


----------



## Keresztmamika (2011 Július 21)

3


----------



## ditke82 (2011 Július 21)

9...


----------



## Keresztmamika (2011 Július 21)

2


----------



## Keresztmamika (2011 Július 21)

1


----------



## ditke82 (2011 Július 21)

8


----------



## ditke82 (2011 Július 21)

7


----------



## carlitos3 (2011 Július 21)

azon vagyunk,gyujtogetunk mint az ókorban


----------



## carlitos3 (2011 Július 21)

nekem is 2


----------



## ditke82 (2011 Július 21)

6


----------



## carlitos3 (2011 Július 21)

3


----------



## ditke82 (2011 Július 21)

már csak 5


----------



## carlitos3 (2011 Július 21)

4


----------



## ditke82 (2011 Július 21)

4


----------



## ditke82 (2011 Július 21)

3


----------



## carlitos3 (2011 Július 21)

nekem még csak most az 5.


----------



## carlitos3 (2011 Július 21)

6.


----------



## carlitos3 (2011 Július 21)

7.


----------



## carlitos3 (2011 Július 21)

8.


----------



## carlitos3 (2011 Július 21)

9.


----------



## carlitos3 (2011 Július 21)

10.


----------



## ditke82 (2011 Július 21)

2


----------



## carlitos3 (2011 Július 21)

12.


----------



## ditke82 (2011 Július 21)

1


----------



## carlitos3 (2011 Július 21)

13.


----------



## ditke82 (2011 Július 21)

0


----------



## carlitos3 (2011 Július 21)

14.


----------



## carlitos3 (2011 Július 21)

15.


----------



## kojobp (2011 Július 21)

A férj azt szeretné, ha üzleti útjain olyan jól szórakozna, mint ahogy azt a felesége hiszi róla.


----------



## ditke82 (2011 Július 21)

talán megvan


----------



## kojobp (2011 Július 21)

A házasság olyan bűn, hogy meg az egyház is megtagadja a feloldozást.


----------



## kojobp (2011 Július 21)

A legveszélyesebb sütemény az esküvői torta


----------



## kojobp (2011 Július 21)

A női nemmel ne foglalkozz! Csak a női IGENnel!


----------



## kojobp (2011 Július 21)

Adóztassuk meg a gazdag agglegényeket! Nehogy má' jól érezzék magukat


----------



## kojobp (2011 Július 21)

Ha egy férfi kinyitja a kocsiajtót egy nő előtt, akkor vagy a kocsi új, vagy a nő.


----------



## kojobp (2011 Július 21)

Hol tanulták meg az anyukák mindazokat a dolgokat, amiktől úgy féltik a lányaikat???


----------



## anagrama (2011 Július 21)

*Üdvözlet*

Üdvözlet mindenkinek!


----------



## anagrama (2011 Július 21)

2


----------



## kojobp (2011 Július 21)

Isten először megteremtette a férfit. Aztán támadt egy jobb ötlete.


----------



## anagrama (2011 Július 21)

3


----------



## anagrama (2011 Július 21)

4:d


----------



## anagrama (2011 Július 21)

5


----------



## anagrama (2011 Július 21)

6


----------



## anagrama (2011 Július 21)

7 xd


----------



## anagrama (2011 Július 21)

8 csak szépen egyenként.


----------



## anagrama (2011 Július 21)

9 kis Ferenc


----------



## anagrama (2011 Július 21)

10 tiszta víz


----------



## anagrama (2011 Július 21)

11


----------



## anagrama (2011 Július 21)

12 szék


----------



## anagrama (2011 Július 21)

13 aradi vértanú


----------



## anagrama (2011 Július 21)

14 napos időjárás előrejelzés


----------



## anagrama (2011 Július 21)

15 éves háború


----------



## anagrama (2011 Július 21)

16 kívánság


----------



## anagrama (2011 Július 21)

17 évesen válik nagykorúvá a varázsló.


----------



## anagrama (2011 Július 21)

18 gyertya


----------



## anagrama (2011 Július 21)

19


----------



## anagrama (2011 Július 21)

20 a legjobb


----------



## anagrama (2011 Július 21)

... és még egyet ráadásként?


----------



## bl0ndies (2011 Július 21)

Szia Jutta 80!
Alig várom,hogy állandó tag legyek!!
Hello


----------



## olesziszi (2011 Július 21)

huh ,it is írjak


----------



## olesziszi (2011 Július 21)

szükségem lenne 20


----------



## olesziszi (2011 Július 21)

gondolom mindenkinek aki itt van


----------



## olesziszi (2011 Július 21)

Hogy vagytok?


----------



## olesziszi (2011 Július 21)

Már rég regisztáltam


----------



## olesziszi (2011 Július 21)

De most gyűjtögetem


----------



## olesziszi (2011 Július 21)

a 20 hozzászólást


----------



## olesziszi (2011 Július 21)

Elnézést a sok


----------



## olesziszi (2011 Július 21)

értelmetlen hozzá szólásért


----------



## olesziszi (2011 Július 21)

Úgy tűnik én is meg vagyok keveredve


----------



## olesziszi (2011 Július 21)

mint az időjárás


----------



## olesziszi (2011 Július 21)

Eléggé lehült


----------



## olesziszi (2011 Július 21)

esik az eső


----------



## monicika (2011 Július 21)

Sziasztok


----------



## monicika (2011 Július 21)

szeretném


----------



## monicika (2011 Július 21)

összegyűjteni


----------



## monicika (2011 Július 21)

a 20 hozzászólást


----------



## monicika (2011 Július 21)

mert


----------



## monicika (2011 Július 21)

II-es fokozati vizsga


----------



## monicika (2011 Július 21)

előtt állok


----------



## monicika (2011 Július 21)

amely


----------



## monicika (2011 Július 21)

augusztusban lesz


----------



## monicika (2011 Július 21)

Székelyudvarhelyen


----------



## monicika (2011 Július 21)

szükségem


----------



## monicika (2011 Július 21)

lenne


----------



## monicika (2011 Július 21)

román


----------



## olesziszi (2011 Július 21)

elmentem ittam egy kv-t


----------



## olesziszi (2011 Július 21)

huhh elég lassú a netem


----------



## olesziszi (2011 Július 21)

vagy csak az oldal van ennyire balassulva?


----------



## olesziszi (2011 Július 21)

nah még 5 mondat


----------



## monicika (2011 Július 21)

roman modszertan


----------



## olesziszi (2011 Július 21)

és végzek


----------



## olesziszi (2011 Július 21)

vagyis már csak 3


----------



## olesziszi (2011 Július 21)

Nem is, ez a utolsó


----------



## monicika (2011 Július 21)

óóóó


----------



## olesziszi (2011 Július 21)

21 köszönöm


----------



## monicika (2011 Július 21)

már azt sem tudom mit irjak


----------



## monicika (2011 Július 21)

de csak


----------



## olesziszi (2011 Július 21)

Miért nem tölthetek le,?


----------



## olesziszi (2011 Július 21)

hUHH MÉG MINDIG NEM TUDOK TÖLTENI


----------



## monicika (2011 Július 21)

na még az hiányzik,hogy egy csomót itt kínlódok s aztán ne tudjak letölteni


----------



## monicika (2011 Július 21)

remélem menni fog


----------



## monicika (2011 Július 21)

na ez az utolsó


----------



## carlitos3 (2011 Július 21)

udvozletem


----------



## carlitos3 (2011 Július 21)

17


----------



## carlitos3 (2011 Július 21)

18


----------



## carlitos3 (2011 Július 21)

még kettoo...


----------



## carlitos3 (2011 Július 21)

még egy....


----------



## R.Gabriella (2011 Július 21)

12


----------



## R.Gabriella (2011 Július 21)

Köszönöm!


----------



## R.Gabriella (2011 Július 21)

3


----------



## R.Gabriella (2011 Július 21)

4


----------



## R.Gabriella (2011 Július 21)

ötödik


----------



## R.Gabriella (2011 Július 21)

hatodik


----------



## R.Gabriella (2011 Július 21)

hetedik


----------



## R.Gabriella (2011 Július 21)

Nyolcadik


----------



## R.Gabriella (2011 Július 21)

Kilencedik


----------



## R.Gabriella (2011 Július 21)

Tizedik


----------



## R.Gabriella (2011 Július 21)

Tizenegyedik


----------



## R.Gabriella (2011 Július 21)

Tizenkettedik


----------



## R.Gabriella (2011 Július 21)

Tizenharmadik


----------



## R.Gabriella (2011 Július 21)

Tizennegyedik


----------



## R.Gabriella (2011 Július 21)

Tizenötödik


----------



## R.Gabriella (2011 Július 21)

Tizenhatodik


----------



## R.Gabriella (2011 Július 21)

Tizenhetedik


----------



## R.Gabriella (2011 Július 21)

Tizennyolcadik


----------



## R.Gabriella (2011 Július 21)

Tizenkilencedik


----------



## R.Gabriella (2011 Július 21)

Huszadik


----------



## dianiss66 (2011 Július 21)

Nagyon szeretném letölteni Szilvási Lajos: Egymás szemében című könyvét, hiszen már olyan régen olvastam.

Köszönöm, Zsuzsi


----------



## dianiss66 (2011 Július 21)

Sziasztok!

Remélem, hogy a "köszönet" elég lesz, hogy összegyűjtsem a 20 hozzászólást, hiszen nagyon szeretném a könyvet letölteni.


----------



## dianiss66 (2011 Július 21)

Nem tartom helyesnek, hogy ilyen kikötéssel lehet csak megszerezni a könyvet, de mindent megteszek érte.


----------



## pmkmcv (2011 Július 21)

csá budapestről


----------



## pmkmcv (2011 Július 21)

Ja a könyv le marad az Assassin's Creed Reneszánsz-t keresem

ez a regény


----------



## pmkmcv (2011 Július 21)

érdekes


----------



## pmkmcv (2011 Július 21)

passív ház


----------



## pmkmcv (2011 Július 21)

a győzelemért


----------



## pmkmcv (2011 Július 21)

az örök élet elixíre


----------



## pmkmcv (2011 Július 21)

warcraft


----------



## pmkmcv (2011 Július 21)

süt a nap


----------



## pmkmcv (2011 Július 21)

arthas


----------



## pmkmcv (2011 Július 21)

undead


----------



## pmkmcv (2011 Július 21)

illidan


----------



## pmkmcv (2011 Július 21)

myzrael


----------



## pmkmcv (2011 Július 21)

aswd


----------



## Masa Solo (2011 Július 21)

Jelen


----------



## ga214 (2011 Július 21)

*Hi*

Sziasztok ;-)


----------



## sorzo (2011 Július 21)

Helló


----------



## sorzo (2011 Július 21)

egy


----------



## sorzo (2011 Július 21)

zsákoskender


----------



## szazi (2011 Július 21)

Mit kell csinálni?


----------



## bubblebumm (2011 Július 21)

Még 18 hozzászólás van hátra


----------



## bubblebumm (2011 Július 21)

18


----------



## szazi (2011 Július 21)

bugylibicska


----------



## bubblebumm (2011 Július 21)

17


----------



## szazi (2011 Július 21)

nekem is


----------



## szazi (2011 Július 21)

16


----------



## bubblebumm (2011 Július 21)

16


----------



## bubblebumm (2011 Július 21)

15. Megy ez


----------



## szazi (2011 Július 21)

15


----------



## bubblebumm (2011 Július 21)

14


----------



## bubblebumm (2011 Július 21)

13


----------



## szazi (2011 Július 21)

ki mit fogyaszt azt iszik, 14


----------



## bubblebumm (2011 Július 21)

12


----------



## szazi (2011 Július 21)

13


----------



## bubblebumm (2011 Július 21)

11


----------



## szazi (2011 Július 21)

12


----------



## szazi (2011 Július 21)

11


----------



## bubblebumm (2011 Július 21)

10


----------



## bubblebumm (2011 Július 21)

9


----------



## bubblebumm (2011 Július 21)

8


----------



## szazi (2011 Július 21)

10


----------



## bubblebumm (2011 Július 21)

7 héthéthét


----------



## szazi (2011 Július 21)

9


----------



## szazi (2011 Július 21)

nekem 8


----------



## bubblebumm (2011 Július 21)

6


----------



## szazi (2011 Július 21)

7


----------



## bubblebumm (2011 Július 21)

5


----------



## szazi (2011 Július 21)

6


----------



## bubblebumm (2011 Július 21)

4


----------



## bubblebumm (2011 Július 21)

3


----------



## sorzo (2011 Július 21)

libazsír


----------



## szazi (2011 Július 21)

5


----------



## bubblebumm (2011 Július 21)

2


----------



## szazi (2011 Július 21)

4


----------



## bubblebumm (2011 Július 21)

1.


----------



## szazi (2011 Július 21)

3


----------



## bubblebumm (2011 Július 21)

győzelem


----------



## szazi (2011 Július 21)

2


----------



## szazi (2011 Július 21)

1


----------



## szazi (2011 Július 21)

gratu


----------



## sorzo (2011 Július 21)

lábvíz


----------



## sorzo (2011 Július 21)

csurgaman


----------



## sorzo (2011 Július 21)

fánkostepsi


----------



## sorzo (2011 Július 21)

8


----------



## sorzo (2011 Július 21)

10


----------



## sorzo (2011 Július 21)

ja nem, 9


----------



## sorzo (2011 Július 21)

11


----------



## sorzo (2011 Július 21)

smart


----------



## sorzo (2011 Július 21)

recece


----------



## sorzo (2011 Július 21)

almafa


----------



## sorzo (2011 Július 21)

15


----------



## sorzo (2011 Július 21)

rolba


----------



## sorzo (2011 Július 21)

szétfloodolom a topikot


----------



## sorzo (2011 Július 21)

még három


----------



## sorzo (2011 Július 21)

kettő


----------



## sorzo (2011 Július 21)

egy


----------



## botedno (2011 Július 21)

osszedni vagy igy akartad irni sszeszedni


----------



## sárgariagó (2011 Július 21)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg




Sziasztok! Köszönöm a lehetőséget, bár meg kell jegyeznem, kicsit furán érezném magam, ha még tizenkilencszer beköszönnék azért, hogy állandó tag lehessek


----------



## sárgariagó (2011 Július 21)

habár....


----------



## sárgariagó (2011 Július 21)

na jó, keresek más lehetőséget is.


----------



## blankanagy (2011 Július 21)

*Sziasztok*

Szeretnek segitseget kerni olzan tanitoktol akik Nagyvaradon II fokozatiznak es voltak felkesziton. Elore is koszonom a segitseget.


Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


----------



## editke86 (2011 Július 21)

de jó, hogy van itt egy Anyóka, aki mindenkin segít Amúgy köszi, tényleg jó.


----------



## Zsoka71 (2011 Július 21)

Sziasztok, mindenkinek szép napot


----------



## Zsoka71 (2011 Július 21)

Remélem nálatok jobb az időjárás mint itt


----------



## Zsoka71 (2011 Július 21)

Nálunk állandóan esik az eső


----------



## Zsoka71 (2011 Július 21)

1


----------



## Zsoka71 (2011 Július 21)

2


----------



## Zsoka71 (2011 Július 21)

23


----------



## Zsoka71 (2011 Július 21)

ffffff


----------



## Zsoka71 (2011 Július 21)

eeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Zsoka71 (2011 Július 21)

dfdfaadffdfd


----------



## Zsoka71 (2011 Július 21)

*fghsgshgf*


----------



## Zsoka71 (2011 Július 21)

itt vagyok


----------



## Zsoka71 (2011 Július 21)

ki szereti a filmeket?


----------



## Zsoka71 (2011 Július 21)

és ki szeret főzni?


----------



## Zsoka71 (2011 Július 21)

éééééééééééén


----------



## Zsoka71 (2011 Július 21)

6


----------



## Zsoka71 (2011 Július 21)

5


----------



## Zsoka71 (2011 Július 21)

4


----------



## Zsoka71 (2011 Július 21)

3


----------



## Zsoka71 (2011 Július 21)

2


----------



## Zsoka71 (2011 Július 21)

1


----------



## Zsoka71 (2011 Július 21)

dafdafdsaf


----------



## Linda19 (2011 Július 21)

én is itt vagyok


----------



## Linda19 (2011 Július 21)

2


----------



## Linda19 (2011 Július 21)

3


----------



## Linda19 (2011 Július 21)

4


----------



## Linda19 (2011 Július 21)

5


----------



## Linda19 (2011 Július 21)

6


----------



## Linda19 (2011 Július 21)

7


----------



## Linda19 (2011 Július 21)

8


----------



## Linda19 (2011 Július 21)

9


----------



## Linda19 (2011 Július 21)

10


----------



## Linda19 (2011 Július 21)

11


----------



## Linda19 (2011 Július 21)

12


----------



## Linda19 (2011 Július 21)

13


----------



## Linda19 (2011 Július 21)

14


----------



## Linda19 (2011 Július 21)

15


----------



## Linda19 (2011 Július 21)

16


----------



## Linda19 (2011 Július 21)

17


----------



## Linda19 (2011 Július 21)

18


----------



## Linda19 (2011 Július 21)

19


----------



## Linda19 (2011 Július 21)

20


----------



## Gabóca62 (2011 Július 21)

Melitta írta:


> 1, jelen


Nem tudom jól értettem-e, de már én is szeretnék jelen lenni.


----------



## Gabóca62 (2011 Július 21)

1 jelen


----------



## Gabóca62 (2011 Július 21)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


Nagyon szeretnék állandó tag lenni


----------



## Gabóca62 (2011 Július 21)

Milyen jó, hogy mindenki segíteni akar!


----------



## ica.78 (2011 Július 21)

*Üdvözlet*

Mindenkit üdvözlök.


----------



## ica.78 (2011 Július 21)

Szeretnék állandó tag lenni, de nem egészen értem, hogy most hol tudok hozzászólásokat írni.


----------



## ica.78 (2011 Július 21)

Tud valaki ebben segíteni nekem?


----------



## sid11 (2011 Július 21)

1


----------



## sid11 (2011 Július 21)

2


----------



## sid11 (2011 Július 21)

3


----------



## sid11 (2011 Július 21)

4


----------



## sid11 (2011 Július 21)

5


----------



## sid11 (2011 Július 21)

6


----------



## sid11 (2011 Július 21)

7


----------



## sid11 (2011 Július 21)

8


----------



## sid11 (2011 Július 21)

9


----------



## sid11 (2011 Július 21)

10


----------



## sid11 (2011 Július 21)

11


----------



## sid11 (2011 Július 21)

12


----------



## sid11 (2011 Július 21)

13


----------



## sid11 (2011 Július 21)

14


----------



## sid11 (2011 Július 21)

15


----------



## sid11 (2011 Július 21)

16


----------



## sid11 (2011 Július 21)

17


----------



## sid11 (2011 Július 21)

18


----------



## sid11 (2011 Július 21)

19


----------



## sid11 (2011 Július 21)

20


----------



## Megan Gastro (2011 Július 21)

21


----------



## Megan Gastro (2011 Július 21)

a


----------



## Megan Gastro (2011 Július 21)

b


----------



## Megan Gastro (2011 Július 21)

c


----------



## Megan Gastro (2011 Július 21)

d


----------



## Megan Gastro (2011 Július 21)

e


----------



## Megan Gastro (2011 Július 21)

f


----------



## Megan Gastro (2011 Július 21)

g


----------



## Megan Gastro (2011 Július 21)

h


----------



## Megan Gastro (2011 Július 21)

i


----------



## Megan Gastro (2011 Július 21)

j


----------



## iza_mama (2011 Július 21)

*Hello!*

Jo ez a site!


----------



## iza_mama (2011 Július 21)

Jo ez a site!


----------



## iza_mama (2011 Július 21)

Haloho!


----------



## iza_mama (2011 Július 21)

Sziasztok!


----------



## iza_mama (2011 Július 21)

Hi!


----------



## iza_mama (2011 Július 21)

Hi, everybody!


----------



## iza_mama (2011 Július 21)

Udv!


----------



## iza_mama (2011 Július 21)

Udv, mindenkinek!


----------



## iza_mama (2011 Július 21)

Udv, Szatmarrol!


----------



## iza_mama (2011 Július 21)

Buna!


----------



## iza_mama (2011 Július 21)

Hello!


----------



## iza_mama (2011 Július 21)

Ciao!


----------



## iza_mama (2011 Július 21)

Hola!


----------



## iza_mama (2011 Július 21)

добрый день !


----------



## iza_mama (2011 Július 21)

добър ден !


----------



## iza_mama (2011 Július 21)

مساء الخير.


----------



## iza_mama (2011 Július 21)

Salam!


----------



## iza_mama (2011 Július 21)

!דזשאָו נאַפּאָט


----------



## iza_mama (2011 Július 21)

Bon jour!


----------



## iza_mama (2011 Július 21)

एक ख ग डे च !


----------



## iza_mama (2011 Július 21)

ఒక బి సి డి ఇ ఎఫ్!


----------



## iza_mama (2011 Július 21)

اے بی سی ڈی ای ایف


----------



## iza_mama (2011 Július 21)

ب ج د ه ج


----------



## iza_mama (2011 Július 21)

أ ب ج د ه و


----------



## iza_mama (2011 Július 21)

একটি


----------



## iza_mama (2011 Július 21)

א ב ג ד ה ו ז ח ט י כ ל מ '


----------



## iza_mama (2011 Július 21)

एक ख ग घ ङ च छ ज जम्मू कश्मीर के एल एम एंड मैं


----------



## iza_mama (2011 Július 21)

Б Ц Д Е Ф Г Х и Ј К Л М


----------



## iza_mama (2011 Július 21)

А Б В Г Д Е Ж З И Й К Л М


----------



## mrbegvel (2011 Július 21)

szia#1


----------



## mrbegvel (2011 Július 21)

szia#2


----------



## mrbegvel (2011 Július 21)

szia#3


----------



## mrbegvel (2011 Július 21)

#4


----------



## mrbegvel (2011 Július 21)

5


----------



## mrbegvel (2011 Július 21)

6


----------



## mrbegvel (2011 Július 21)

7


----------



## mrbegvel (2011 Július 21)

8


----------



## mrbegvel (2011 Július 21)

9


----------



## mrbegvel (2011 Július 21)

10


----------



## mrbegvel (2011 Július 21)

11


----------



## Ficerke (2011 Július 21)

Sziasztok.


----------



## Alex von Palota (2011 Július 21)

Ezennel megjelentem e szent helyen. Lehet, levelem helytelen, de jelentkeznem kellett


----------



## mrbegvel (2011 Július 21)

11


----------



## mrbegvel (2011 Július 21)

12


----------



## mrbegvel (2011 Július 21)

13


----------



## mrbegvel (2011 Július 21)

14


----------



## mrbegvel (2011 Július 21)

15


----------



## jokka001 (2011 Július 21)

*üzenet*



Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


köszi a lehetőséget


----------



## jokka001 (2011 Július 21)

16


----------



## jokka001 (2011 Július 21)

*üzenet*



jokka001 írta:


> 16


14


----------



## jokka001 (2011 Július 21)

13


----------



## jokka001 (2011 Július 21)

jokka001 írta:


> 16


12


----------



## jokka001 (2011 Július 21)

jokka001 írta:


> 14


11


----------



## jokka001 (2011 Július 21)

10


----------



## jokka001 (2011 Július 21)

mrbegvel írta:


> 15


9


----------



## jokka001 (2011 Július 21)

8


----------



## jokka001 (2011 Július 21)

jokka001 írta:


> 9


7


----------



## jokka001 (2011 Július 21)

6


----------



## jokka001 (2011 Július 21)

jokka001 írta:


> 6


5


----------



## jokka001 (2011 Július 21)

4


----------



## jokka001 (2011 Július 21)

3


----------



## jokka001 (2011 Július 21)

2


----------



## jokka001 (2011 Július 21)

1


----------



## jokka001 (2011 Július 21)

last


----------



## jokka001 (2011 Július 21)

*üzenet*

1


----------



## jokka001 (2011 Július 21)

2


----------



## jokka001 (2011 Július 21)

3


----------



## ga214 (2011 Július 21)

Sorry - 2


----------



## ga214 (2011 Július 21)

És - 3


----------



## ga214 (2011 Július 21)

Most - 4


----------



## ga214 (2011 Július 21)

Talán - 5


----------



## ga214 (2011 Július 21)

Inkább - 6


----------



## ga214 (2011 Július 21)

Most - 7


----------



## ga214 (2011 Július 21)

8


----------



## ga214 (2011 Július 21)

9


----------



## ga214 (2011 Július 21)

10


----------



## ga214 (2011 Július 21)

11


----------



## ga214 (2011 Július 21)

12


----------



## ga214 (2011 Július 21)

13


----------



## ga214 (2011 Július 21)

14


----------



## ga214 (2011 Július 21)

15


----------



## ga214 (2011 Július 21)

16


----------



## ga214 (2011 Július 21)

17


----------



## ga214 (2011 Július 21)

18


----------



## ga214 (2011 Július 21)

19


----------



## ga214 (2011 Július 21)

Na remélem ez az utolsó, sorry mindenkitől


----------



## oktatolaci (2011 Július 21)

Fantasztikus ez az oldal!


----------



## Kyb (2011 Július 22)

Hello.


----------



## Kyb (2011 Július 22)

2


----------



## Kyb (2011 Július 22)

3


----------



## Kyb (2011 Július 22)

4


----------



## Kyb (2011 Július 22)

5


----------



## Kyb (2011 Július 22)

6


----------



## Kyb (2011 Július 22)

7


----------



## Kyb (2011 Július 22)

8


----------



## Kyb (2011 Július 22)

9


----------



## Kyb (2011 Július 22)

10


----------



## Kyb (2011 Július 22)

11


----------



## Kyb (2011 Július 22)

12


----------



## Kyb (2011 Július 22)

13


----------



## Kyb (2011 Július 22)

14


----------



## Kyb (2011 Július 22)

15


----------



## Kyb (2011 Július 22)

16


----------



## Kyb (2011 Július 22)

17


----------



## Kyb (2011 Július 22)

18


----------



## Kyb (2011 Július 22)

19


----------



## Kyb (2011 Július 22)

20


----------



## nanolaci (2011 Július 22)

_21_


----------



## Helvete (2011 Július 22)

üdv mindenkinek a pokolból


----------



## krile (2011 Július 22)

hát ez hasznos


----------



## krile (2011 Július 22)

akkor én is számolok ez a negyedik


----------



## krile (2011 Július 22)

ötödik


----------



## krile (2011 Július 22)

hatodik


----------



## krile (2011 Július 22)

hetedik


----------



## krile (2011 Július 22)

nyolcadik


----------



## krile (2011 Július 22)

amúgy az a legszörnyűbb, hogy nem is vagyok új tag


----------



## krile (2011 Július 22)

már évekkel ezelőtt regisztráltam


----------



## krile (2011 Július 22)

mindíg csak böngésztem, olvastam


----------



## krile (2011 Július 22)

de sose akartam letölteni semmit


----------



## krile (2011 Július 22)

ma még a jelszavamat sem tudtam


----------



## krile (2011 Július 22)

sőt, abecenevemet sem


----------



## krile (2011 Július 22)

évek óta nem használom


----------



## krile (2011 Július 22)

aztán szinte meglepődtem mikor ma regisztrálni akartam


----------



## krile (2011 Július 22)

hiszen már megtettem


----------



## krile (2011 Július 22)

úgyhogy még két üzenet


----------



## krile (2011 Július 22)

és akkor elméletileg hozzájutok a könyvhöz amit kerestem?


----------



## krile (2011 Július 22)

nos lássuk!


----------



## krile (2011 Július 22)

Vagy talán mégsem így kell csinálni?


----------



## krile (2011 Július 22)

Sziasztok!


----------



## krile (2011 Július 22)

Mért nem lettem állandó tag, ha két éve regisztráltam és van már húsz üzenetem?


----------



## bl0ndies (2011 Július 22)

vagyok!


----------



## bl0ndies (2011 Július 22)

Halihó!


----------



## bl0ndies (2011 Július 22)

Nos minden oké!!!


----------



## bl0ndies (2011 Július 22)

Ide figyu skacok!!!!


----------



## bl0ndies (2011 Július 22)

Igen!! Állandó tag szeretnék...!


----------



## Dioka77 (2011 Július 22)

Sziasztok!

Mindenkinek szép napot kívánok!


----------



## hajdut (2011 Július 22)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg



Mindenkinek szép napot.
Üdv.
Hajdut


----------



## Bone187 (2011 Július 22)

*hello*

Hello mindenkinek!


----------



## Bone187 (2011 Július 22)

Még új vagyok itt


----------



## Bone187 (2011 Július 22)

de van pár érdekes dolog


----------



## Bone187 (2011 Július 22)

ezért is regeltem főleg


----------



## Bone187 (2011 Július 22)

elég sok minden érdekel


----------



## Bone187 (2011 Július 22)

és itt elég sok mindent meg is lehet találni


----------



## Bone187 (2011 Július 22)

remélem mindent meg fogok, amit keresek


----------



## Bone187 (2011 Július 22)

amúgy nem voltam még Kanadában


----------



## Bone187 (2011 Július 22)

nem tudom, hogy egyáltalán leszek e


----------



## Bone187 (2011 Július 22)

majd idővel kiderül


----------



## Bone187 (2011 Július 22)

meg, lesz e rá lehetőségem


----------



## Bone187 (2011 Július 22)

talán ha valami munka összejön


----------



## Bone187 (2011 Július 22)

de egyelőre az van még itthon is


----------



## Bone187 (2011 Július 22)

bár eléggé rezeg a léc itt M.O.-on


----------



## Bone187 (2011 Július 22)

nem is értem, hogy miért jó ez a minimálbéres rendszer


----------



## Bone187 (2011 Július 22)

hogy az ember egész nap szinte robotol


----------



## Bone187 (2011 Július 22)

aztán amit kap érte lassan egy kiló kenyérre se lesz elég


----------



## Bone187 (2011 Július 22)

a történelem azt mutatja, hogy a magyar kiállt magáért mindig is


----------



## Bone187 (2011 Július 22)

akkor nem értem, hogy a politikusok ezt hogyan tudták megfordítani, hogy mindent eltűrjön


----------



## Bone187 (2011 Július 22)

hát igen, aki akar valamit kezdeni az életével, és nem akar csóró lenni, az valóban lelép innen


----------



## kojobp (2011 Július 22)

Harmadik gyermekem megszületése után nem sokkal sógorom
karjára vette a
kisbabát, mire a kislányom így figyelmeztette:
- Vigyázz, el ne ejtsd, mert neked kell helyette másikat csinálni


----------



## kojobp (2011 Július 22)

Egyik nap felhívtam egy barátomat valami fontos ügyben. Az öccse vette fel a telefont. Azt mondta, nincs otthon a testvére, ezért megkérdeztem,hagyhatok-e üzenetet. Mire ezt felelte:
- Sajnos nem, nincs üzenetrögzítőnk


----------



## kojobp (2011 Július 22)

A Biblia azt mondja: Szeresd felebarátaid!
A Káma Szútra megmutatja, hogyan.


----------



## kojobp (2011 Július 22)

Az állatvédők azért vannak a szőrmebundák és nem a
bőrkabátok ellen, mert könnyebb idős hölgyeket molesztálni,
mint a Pokol Angyalait


----------



## kojobp (2011 Július 22)

Nincs szükségem életbiztosításra. Azt akarom, hogy mindenki valóban
szomorú legyen, ha meghalok


----------



## kojobp (2011 Július 22)

Maga mióta dolgozik a vállalatnál?
- Mióta megfenyegettek, hogy kirúgnak


----------



## kojobp (2011 Július 22)

Az Úr nekem feladatot adott, mikor erre a világra küldött. De olyan
mértékben le vagyok maradva, hogy valószínűleg örökké fogok élni.


----------



## krategusz (2011 Július 22)

1


----------



## krategusz (2011 Július 22)

2


----------



## Szcsilla (2011 Július 22)

kiss:444:kisskisskisskisskisskisskiss


Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


----------



## Szcsilla (2011 Július 22)

Tetszik


----------



## krategusz (2011 Július 22)

3


----------



## krategusz (2011 Július 22)

4


----------



## Alex von Palota (2011 Július 22)

Na de mit írjak ide?


----------



## krategusz (2011 Július 22)

7


----------



## krategusz (2011 Július 22)

10


----------



## Balint0228 (2011 Július 22)

hy


----------



## Balint0228 (2011 Július 22)

16


----------



## krategusz (2011 Július 22)

11


----------



## Balint0228 (2011 Július 22)

a


----------



## krategusz (2011 Július 22)

12


----------



## Balint0228 (2011 Július 22)

18


----------



## Balint0228 (2011 Július 22)

1 to go


----------



## Balint0228 (2011 Július 22)

20


----------



## Balint0228 (2011 Július 22)

21


----------



## krategusz (2011 Július 22)

13


----------



## barbibaba27 (2011 Július 22)

Sziasztok


----------



## krategusz (2011 Július 22)

14


----------



## krategusz (2011 Július 22)

15


----------



## krategusz (2011 Július 22)

16


----------



## 20teodóra11 (2011 Július 22)

Hello everybody!


----------



## krategusz (2011 Július 22)

17


----------



## krategusz (2011 Július 22)

18


----------



## krategusz (2011 Július 22)

19


----------



## krategusz (2011 Július 22)

20


----------



## krategusz (2011 Július 22)

21


----------



## lfl (2011 Július 22)

*Első hozzászólás*

Hurrá, köszönet Melittának ezért!


----------



## lfl (2011 Július 22)

*2*

2


----------



## lfl (2011 Július 22)

*Esik az eső Pesten*

3


----------



## lfl (2011 Július 22)

*500*

500:12:


----------



## lfl (2011 Július 22)

*499*

499


----------



## lfl (2011 Július 22)

*498*

498


----------



## lfl (2011 Július 22)

*497*

497:9:


----------



## lfl (2011 Július 22)

*496*

496:33:


----------



## lfl (2011 Július 22)

*495*

495:twisted:


----------



## lfl (2011 Július 22)

*494*

494


----------



## lfl (2011 Július 22)

493:2:


----------



## lfl (2011 Július 22)

*492*

492:roll:


----------



## lfl (2011 Július 22)

*491*

491:00:


----------



## lfl (2011 Július 22)

*490*

490


----------



## lfl (2011 Július 22)

*489*

489


----------



## lfl (2011 Július 22)

*488*

488


----------



## lfl (2011 Július 22)

*487*

487:d


----------



## lfl (2011 Július 22)

*486*

486


----------



## lfl (2011 Július 22)

*485*

485:55:


----------



## lfl (2011 Július 22)

*484*

Megvan a limit!!


----------



## lfl (2011 Július 22)

*22222*

22222


----------



## lfl (2011 Július 22)

*54555*

4818985


----------



## lfl (2011 Július 22)

*999994*

999994


----------



## kataphone (2011 Július 22)

Mik ezek a számok?


----------



## kataphone (2011 Július 22)

Bocs, de nem néztem végig az előttem lévő 178103 hozzászólást


----------



## salatzsofi (2011 Július 22)

20


----------



## salatzsofi (2011 Július 22)

19


----------



## salatzsofi (2011 Július 22)

18


----------



## vectraboy (2011 Július 22)

Sziasztok


----------



## vectraboy (2011 Július 22)

2


----------



## vectraboy (2011 Július 22)

3


----------



## vectraboy (2011 Július 22)

4


----------



## vectraboy (2011 Július 22)

5


----------



## vectraboy (2011 Július 22)

6


----------



## vectraboy (2011 Július 22)

7


----------



## salatzsofi (2011 Július 22)

17


----------



## vectraboy (2011 Július 22)

8


----------



## salatzsofi (2011 Július 22)

16


----------



## vectraboy (2011 Július 22)

9


----------



## vectraboy (2011 Július 22)

10 fele mindjárt meglesz


----------



## vectraboy (2011 Július 22)

11


----------



## vectraboy (2011 Július 22)

Xii


----------



## salatzsofi (2011 Július 22)

15


----------



## vectraboy (2011 Július 22)

13


----------



## salatzsofi (2011 Július 22)

14


----------



## vectraboy (2011 Július 22)

14


----------



## vectraboy (2011 Július 22)

XV. hsz.


----------



## vectraboy (2011 Július 22)

1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1=16


----------



## salatzsofi (2011 Július 22)

13


----------



## vectraboy (2011 Július 22)

3*5+2=17


----------



## vectraboy (2011 Július 22)

2*9=18


----------



## vectraboy (2011 Július 22)

38/2=19


----------



## salatzsofi (2011 Július 22)

12


----------



## vectraboy (2011 Július 22)

20!!! Lássuk a medvét! 
Köszönöm a lehetőséget!!!


----------



## salatzsofi (2011 Július 22)

11


----------



## salatzsofi (2011 Július 22)

10


----------



## gazo (2011 Július 22)

1.


----------



## vectraboy (2011 Július 22)

nem megy 
most 21.


----------



## salatzsofi (2011 Július 22)

9


----------



## salatzsofi (2011 Július 22)

8


----------



## salatzsofi (2011 Július 22)

7


----------



## salatzsofi (2011 Július 22)

6


----------



## Judith82 (2011 Július 22)

*1*

Sziasztok!


----------



## Judith82 (2011 Július 22)

2222222


----------



## Judith82 (2011 Július 22)

33333333


----------



## Judith82 (2011 Július 22)

44444444444444


----------



## Judith82 (2011 Július 22)

5555555555555


----------



## Judith82 (2011 Július 22)

666666666666


----------



## Judith82 (2011 Július 22)

7777777777777


----------



## Judith82 (2011 Július 22)

88888888888888888


----------



## Judith82 (2011 Július 22)

99999999999999


----------



## Judith82 (2011 Július 22)

1010101010101010


----------



## Judith82 (2011 Július 22)

1111111111111


----------



## Judith82 (2011 Július 22)

12121212121212


----------



## Judith82 (2011 Július 22)

131313131313


----------



## Lordos77 (2011 Július 22)

Köszönet érte!


----------



## Lordos77 (2011 Július 22)

Köszönet érte!


----------



## Judith82 (2011 Július 22)

1414141414141414


----------



## Lordos77 (2011 Július 22)

Dan Brown nekem nem tetszett, mert túl sok mindent bele akar rakni a könyvébe. Néha a kevesebb több.


----------



## Lordos77 (2011 Július 22)

Az a baj, hogy a mai horrorok inkább csak durvák és nem félelmetesek.


----------



## Judith82 (2011 Július 22)

151515151515


----------



## Lordos77 (2011 Július 22)

Köszönet érte!


----------



## tomoktober (2011 Július 22)

*huhúúú*

első hozzászólás​


----------



## tomoktober (2011 Július 22)

*ee*

remélem


----------



## Judith82 (2011 Július 22)

1616161616


----------



## tomoktober (2011 Július 22)

*ee*

nem


----------



## tomoktober (2011 Július 22)

vágnak


----------



## tomoktober (2011 Július 22)

ki


----------



## tomoktober (2011 Július 22)

hülyeségeket


----------



## Judith82 (2011 Július 22)

1717171717


----------



## Judith82 (2011 Július 22)

18181818


----------



## Judith82 (2011 Július 22)

1919191919


----------



## Judith82 (2011 Július 22)

202020202020 yeeeeeee!


----------



## tomoktober (2011 Július 22)

ide


----------



## mb-online (2011 Július 22)

Jelen, tündér vagy!


----------



## mb-online (2011 Július 22)

Nem értem, hogyan lett a 20 könyemből 17 hozzászólás, ha egyszer egyszerre mentek fel.


----------



## mb-online (2011 Július 22)

ez igen.  9


----------



## tomoktober (2011 Július 22)

aassss


----------



## tomoktober (2011 Július 22)

nyam


----------



## tomoktober (2011 Július 22)

sxsxsxs


----------



## anomalia (2011 Július 22)

ping


----------



## anomalia (2011 Július 22)

üsd


----------



## anomalia (2011 Július 22)

vágd


----------



## anomalia (2011 Július 22)

pong


----------



## anomalia (2011 Július 22)

imádom


----------



## anomalia (2011 Július 22)

ezt


----------



## anomalia (2011 Július 22)

az


----------



## anomalia (2011 Július 22)

hozzászólás


----------



## anomalia (2011 Július 22)

mániát


----------



## tomoktober (2011 Július 22)

sxw


----------



## anomalia (2011 Július 22)

csokoltat


----------



## tomoktober (2011 Július 22)

https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100001943693103


----------



## anomalia (2011 Július 22)

mindenkit


----------



## anomalia (2011 Július 22)

mindenhol


----------



## tomoktober (2011 Július 22)

eeezazzzz


----------



## anomalia (2011 Július 22)

666 os


----------



## pille100 (2011 Július 22)

sziasztok


----------



## tomoktober (2011 Július 22)

csak igy tovabb


----------



## tomoktober (2011 Július 22)

777es


----------



## anomalia (2011 Július 22)

gyorskajálda


----------



## tomoktober (2011 Július 22)

888qaas


----------



## anomalia (2011 Július 22)

tulaja


----------



## tomoktober (2011 Július 22)

mcdonalds


----------



## anomalia (2011 Július 22)

istenem


----------



## anomalia (2011 Július 22)

hol


----------



## tomoktober (2011 Július 22)

meking fákdonáldsz


----------



## anomalia (2011 Július 22)

a


----------



## tomoktober (2011 Július 22)

zsííír


----------



## tomoktober (2011 Július 22)

20 kész vége, mentem


----------



## anomalia (2011 Július 22)

vég ?


----------



## anomalia (2011 Július 22)

hát itt


----------



## tomoktober (2011 Július 22)

már megvan a 20 akkormost?


----------



## Zsotya77 (2011 Július 22)

Király az oldal  !


----------



## folken (2011 Július 22)

sziasztok


----------



## folken (2011 Július 22)

mennyi kell?


----------



## folken (2011 Július 22)

20 v 21


----------



## Zsotya77 (2011 Július 22)

csakis magyar nevet


----------



## Zsotya77 (2011 Július 22)

nincs jó és rossz, nem kell cimkézni


----------



## Zsotya77 (2011 Július 22)

amennyit beletöltessz


----------



## titaiksz (2011 Július 22)

helo


----------



## titaiksz (2011 Július 22)

2.


----------



## Zsotya77 (2011 Július 22)

keresztény rock, éljen Eric Cartmen


----------



## titaiksz (2011 Július 22)

3.


----------



## titaiksz (2011 Július 22)

4.


----------



## titaiksz (2011 Július 22)

5.


----------



## Zsotya77 (2011 Július 22)

csatlakozom az előttem szólókhoz


----------



## titaiksz (2011 Július 22)

6.


----------



## titaiksz (2011 Július 22)

7.


----------



## Zsotya77 (2011 Július 22)

" A pénz vitorla a zsebben. "


----------



## titaiksz (2011 Július 22)

8.


----------



## titaiksz (2011 Július 22)

9.


----------



## titaiksz (2011 Július 22)

10.


----------



## titaiksz (2011 Július 22)

11.


----------



## titaiksz (2011 Július 22)

12.


----------



## Zsotya77 (2011 Július 22)

köszönjük a tippeket


----------



## titaiksz (2011 Július 22)

13.


----------



## titaiksz (2011 Július 22)

14.


----------



## titaiksz (2011 Július 22)

15.


----------



## titaiksz (2011 Július 22)

16.


----------



## titaiksz (2011 Július 22)

17.


----------



## titaiksz (2011 Július 22)

18.


----------



## titaiksz (2011 Július 22)

19.


----------



## Zsotya77 (2011 Július 22)

kóla ropi


----------



## titaiksz (2011 Július 22)

koszi


----------



## Zsotya77 (2011 Július 22)

csecsemők testének 90%-a víz
fiatalok 80%-a
felnőttek 70%-a
idősek <60%-a
ha 50% alá esik az érték beáll a halál...

IGYUNK HOGY LEGYEN HUGYUNK!


----------



## titaiksz (2011 Július 22)




----------



## Zsotya77 (2011 Július 22)

fontos hogy vizet nem teát vagy más üdítőt!


----------



## Zsotya77 (2011 Július 22)

szuper segítséégek


----------



## Zsotya77 (2011 Július 22)

a tudós emberek szerint: cukorbetegség = szeretethiány


----------



## Zsotya77 (2011 Július 22)

Maygar konyha mindenek felett!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Zsotya77 (2011 Július 22)

:d:d


----------



## Zsotya77 (2011 Július 22)

cső midenki!


----------



## Zsotya77 (2011 Július 22)

mindjárt 20


----------



## Zsotya77 (2011 Július 22)

:d


----------



## Zsotya77 (2011 Július 22)

király


----------



## Zsotya77 (2011 Július 22)

köszönjük


----------



## Zsotya77 (2011 Július 22)

szépen !


----------



## folken (2011 Július 22)

akkor jó


----------



## Zsotya77 (2011 Július 22)

még 1


----------



## folken (2011 Július 22)

ha neked jó


----------



## folken (2011 Július 22)

már csak 1?


----------



## Zsotya77 (2011 Július 22)

asgr


----------



## folken (2011 Július 22)

meglesz az


----------



## Zsotya77 (2011 Július 22)

nemhiszem


----------



## folken (2011 Július 22)

hogyhogy?


----------



## folken (2011 Július 22)

hátha..


----------



## sandorunit (2011 Július 22)

Köszönettel


----------



## sandorunit (2011 Július 22)

még sok van hátra


----------



## folken (2011 Július 22)

1 éve már


----------



## Zsotya77 (2011 Július 22)

ÜDv szeged itt kecskemét!


----------



## folken (2011 Július 22)

dejó


----------



## folken (2011 Július 22)

vagynem


----------



## folken (2011 Július 22)

13 télen-nyáron


----------



## folken (2011 Július 22)

14 észnél légy


----------



## folken (2011 Július 22)

15 dömdödöm


----------



## folken (2011 Július 22)

16 hátha hat


----------



## folken (2011 Július 22)

17 csillebérc


----------



## folken (2011 Július 22)

18 karnis és polc


----------



## folken (2011 Július 22)

19 csak ferenc


----------



## folken (2011 Július 22)

20 jön a busz


----------



## salatzsofi (2011 Július 22)

5


----------



## salatzsofi (2011 Július 22)

4


----------



## salatzsofi (2011 Július 22)

3


----------



## salatzsofi (2011 Július 22)

2


----------



## salatzsofi (2011 Július 22)

1


----------



## muveszur12345 (2011 Július 22)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


szia!
1


----------



## muveszur12345 (2011 Július 22)

2 csipkebokor...


----------



## muveszur12345 (2011 Július 22)

3 te vagy az en parom


----------



## muveszur12345 (2011 Július 22)

4 dörög az eg--


----------



## muveszur12345 (2011 Július 22)

5 szar ez a pocs


----------



## muveszur12345 (2011 Július 22)

6


----------



## muveszur12345 (2011 Július 22)

9


----------



## muveszur12345 (2011 Július 22)

7


----------



## muveszur12345 (2011 Július 22)

8


----------



## muveszur12345 (2011 Július 22)

10


----------



## muveszur12345 (2011 Július 22)

11


----------



## muveszur12345 (2011 Július 22)

12


----------



## muveszur12345 (2011 Július 22)

13


----------



## muveszur12345 (2011 Július 22)

14


----------



## muveszur12345 (2011 Július 22)

15


----------



## muveszur12345 (2011 Július 22)

16


----------



## muveszur12345 (2011 Július 22)

17


----------



## muveszur12345 (2011 Július 22)

18


----------



## muveszur12345 (2011 Július 22)

19


----------



## muveszur12345 (2011 Július 22)

20


----------



## zozo0424 (2011 Július 22)

1. Jelen


----------



## zozo0424 (2011 Július 22)

2. Jelen


----------



## zozo0424 (2011 Július 22)

3.


----------



## zozo0424 (2011 Július 22)

4.


----------



## zozo0424 (2011 Július 22)

5.


----------



## zozo0424 (2011 Július 22)

6


----------



## zozo0424 (2011 Július 22)

7


----------



## zozo0424 (2011 Július 22)

8


----------



## zozo0424 (2011 Július 22)

9


----------



## zozo0424 (2011 Július 22)

10


----------



## zozo0424 (2011 Július 22)

11


----------



## zozo0424 (2011 Július 22)

12


----------



## zozo0424 (2011 Július 22)

13


----------



## zozo0424 (2011 Július 22)

14


----------



## zozo0424 (2011 Július 22)

15


----------



## zozo0424 (2011 Július 22)

16


----------



## zozo0424 (2011 Július 22)

17


----------



## zozo0424 (2011 Július 22)

18


----------



## zozo0424 (2011 Július 22)

19


----------



## zozo0424 (2011 Július 22)

20


----------



## BigJoe61 (2011 Július 22)

melitta írta:


> 7, sziasztokkiss



szia melitta


----------



## BigJoe61 (2011 Július 22)

zozo0424 írta:


> 6


----------



## BigJoe61 (2011 Július 22)

zozo0424 írta:


> 20



18


----------



## 20teodóra11 (2011 Július 22)

Tudtad-e, hogy?


----------



## 20teodóra11 (2011 Július 22)

Egy mosolyhoz 17 izom munkája kell, míg a szemöldök összevonásához 43?


----------



## BigJoe61 (2011 Július 22)

muveszur12345 írta:


> 16



16?


----------



## 20teodóra11 (2011 Július 22)

Atlantában (USA) a törvény szerint tilos a zsiráfot telefonpóznához vagy utcai lámpához kötözni?


----------



## BigJoe61 (2011 Július 22)

bigjoe61 írta:


> szia melitta



16


----------



## 20teodóra11 (2011 Július 22)

Marshalltownban (Iowa, USA) a lovaknak tilos tűzifát enniük egy helyi rendelet szerint?


----------



## BigJoe61 (2011 Július 22)

BigJoe61 írta:


> 16



15


----------



## BigJoe61 (2011 Július 22)

BigJoe61 írta:


> 15



hoppá


----------



## 20teodóra11 (2011 Július 22)

A homárnak kb. 7 év kell ahhoz, hogy 1 font súlyra hízzon?


----------



## BigJoe61 (2011 Július 22)

BigJoe61 írta:


> hoppá



eső


----------



## 20teodóra11 (2011 Július 22)

Omahában (USA) ha egy gyerek a böfög a templomi szertartás alatt, akkor a szüleit letartóztathatják?


----------



## BigJoe61 (2011 Július 22)

BigJoe61 írta:


> eső



toyota


----------



## 20teodóra11 (2011 Július 22)

Longmeadowban, Massachusettsben illegális, ha két férfi közösen egy fürdőkádat cipel keresztül egy parkon?


----------



## BigJoe61 (2011 Július 22)

BigJoe61 írta:


> toyota



diszkrimináció


----------



## BigJoe61 (2011 Július 22)

BigJoe61 írta:


> diszkrimináció



bemondás


----------



## 20teodóra11 (2011 Július 22)

Devonban (Connecticut) általánosan tiltott naplemente után hátrafelé menni.


----------



## BigJoe61 (2011 Július 22)

BigJoe61 írta:


> bemondás



most mi van?


----------



## 20teodóra11 (2011 Július 22)

Floridában törvény tiltja az este hat óra után nyilvános helyen történő szellentést. Texasban csak a liftben tilos szellenteni. St. Louisban (Missouri) a templomban nem szabad. Ha valakit itt rajtakapnak, akár életfogytig tartó börtönre is ítélhetik.


----------



## BigJoe61 (2011 Július 22)

BigJoe61 írta:


> most mi van?



diákok


----------



## 20teodóra11 (2011 Július 22)

Egy 1999-es felmérés szerint egy normál, 25500 szavas angolszótár szavainak 93%-a volt regisztrálva, mint “.com” végződésű internetes domain név.


----------



## BigJoe61 (2011 Július 22)

BigJoe61 írta:


> diákok



sztárvendég


----------



## 20teodóra11 (2011 Július 22)

A világ ügyvédeinek kétharmada az USA-ban tevékenykedik.


----------



## BigJoe61 (2011 Július 22)

BigJoe61 írta:


> sztárvendég



step up


----------



## BigJoe61 (2011 Július 22)

BigJoe61 írta:


> step up



dilemma:twisted:


----------



## 20teodóra11 (2011 Július 22)

New York városában naponta átlagban 311 embert harapnak meg patkányok. Emellett évente 1519 lakost harapnak meg polgártársai


----------



## BigJoe61 (2011 Július 22)

BigJoe61 írta:


> dilemma:twisted:



repedt


----------



## 20teodóra11 (2011 Július 22)

Az esküvő-üzletágban dolgozók 37 %-a soha nem házasodik meg. Azoknak, akik ebben a szakmában dolgoznak, és házasságra lépnek, 97 %-a válik el két éven belül.


----------



## 20teodóra11 (2011 Július 22)

Évente több, mint két tucat ember hal meg rosszul kilőtt pezsgősdugók miatt. A pezsgőbalesetek egyharmada esküvőkön következik be.


----------



## BigJoe61 (2011 Július 22)

20teodóra11 írta:


> Az esküvő-üzletágban dolgozók 37 %-a soha nem házasodik meg. Azoknak, akik ebben a szakmában dolgoznak, és házasságra lépnek, 97 %-a válik el két éven belül.



nincs idejük?


----------



## BigJoe61 (2011 Július 22)

BigJoe61 írta:


> repedt



utolsó nekifutás


----------



## 20teodóra11 (2011 Július 22)

A kaliforniai Livermore tűzoltóállomásán van egy villanykörte, amely 1901 óta folyamatosan ég.


----------



## BigJoe61 (2011 Július 22)

20teodóra11 írta:


> A kaliforniai Livermore tűzoltóállomásán van egy villanykörte, amely 1901 óta folyamatosan ég.



Nem tudják eloltani.


----------



## 20teodóra11 (2011 Július 22)

sorry, csak épp a 20-ra hajtok


----------



## BigJoe61 (2011 Július 22)

BigJoe61 írta:


> step up



hajrá kanadai magyarok


----------



## 20teodóra11 (2011 Július 22)

látom te sikeresen teljesítetted már!


----------



## 20teodóra11 (2011 Július 22)

Felmérések szerint több nő beszél a kocsijához, mint férfi.


----------



## BigJoe61 (2011 Július 22)

20teodóra11 írta:


> sorry, csak épp a 20-ra hajtok



én is, már sikerült


----------



## 20teodóra11 (2011 Július 22)

Az “Elfújta a szél” az egyetlen olyan, az amerikai polgárháborút feldolgozó film, amelyben egyetlen csatajelenet sem látható.


----------



## 20teodóra11 (2011 Július 22)

Immáron nekem is!Juhééééé!


----------



## parfüm (2011 Július 22)

Szeretnék gyorsan 20 hozzászólást


----------



## 20teodóra11 (2011 Július 22)

Jah és köszönet Melittának!


----------



## Maria Törökné (2011 Július 22)

Szia Melitta!


----------



## judgenova (2011 Július 22)

Szeretnék végre


----------



## judgenova (2011 Július 22)

letölteni


----------



## judgenova (2011 Július 22)

egy


----------



## parfüm (2011 Július 22)

Köszönöm


----------



## judgenova (2011 Július 22)

e-book-ot,


----------



## judgenova (2011 Július 22)

ami csak


----------



## judgenova (2011 Július 22)

itt találtam meg.


----------



## judgenova (2011 Július 22)

Köszönöm


----------



## parfüm (2011 Július 22)

1


----------



## judgenova (2011 Július 22)

Amúgy jó ez az oldal.


----------



## Maria Törökné (2011 Július 22)

*Szia Melitta!*

Szia Melitta!
Már nagyon sokszor szerettem volna a 20 hozzászólást összegyűjteni, de elbénázom valahol mindig.


----------



## Maria Törökné (2011 Július 22)

A szólj hozzá gombot nyomom meg és írom a mondanivalómat. Lehet, hogy másképpen kellene?


----------



## judgenova (2011 Július 22)

De jó lenne, ha meglenne az a 20...........


----------



## judgenova (2011 Július 22)

jó kis letöltésnek ígérkezik.......


----------



## judgenova (2011 Július 22)

már kezdek türelmetlenkedni...


----------



## judgenova (2011 Július 22)

bocsi, hogy itt alkalmatlankodom....


----------



## judgenova (2011 Július 22)

Szerintem mostmár meglesz....


----------



## parfüm (2011 Július 22)

Sziasztok


----------



## parfüm (2011 Július 22)

új vagyok itt, remélem sikerül továbblépnem


----------



## parfüm (2011 Július 22)

nem tudom jól csinálom-e


----------



## parfüm (2011 Július 22)

majd kiderül


----------



## parfüm (2011 Július 22)

és ha sikerül , meglesz a 20, akkor lesz ok


----------



## parfüm (2011 Július 22)

jó estét mindenkinek


----------



## parfüm (2011 Július 22)

1 meggérett a meggy


----------



## parfüm (2011 Július 22)

2csipkeboror vessző


----------



## parfüm (2011 Július 22)

3 nincsen károm


----------



## parfüm (2011 Július 22)

4 mindig mégy


----------



## parfüm (2011 Július 22)

5 hasad a tök


----------



## parfüm (2011 Július 22)

6 hasad a pad


----------



## parfüm (2011 Július 22)

7 fut a pék


----------



## parfüm (2011 Július 22)

8 szakad a polc


----------



## parfüm (2011 Július 22)

9 nem tudom mi lesz


----------



## parfüm (2011 Július 22)

10 tiszta viz


----------



## parfüm (2011 Július 22)

11 remekül megy


----------



## parfüm (2011 Július 22)

12 részeg mind a kettőkiss


----------



## parfüm (2011 Július 22)

13 szerencsétlen szám


----------



## parfüm (2011 Július 22)

14 vajon elég?


----------



## parfüm (2011 Július 22)

15 elég ebből


----------



## drfaktor (2011 Július 22)

Pécs


----------



## ani7ta (2011 Július 22)

hello


----------



## ani7ta (2011 Július 22)

én


----------



## ani7ta (2011 Július 22)

is


----------



## ani7ta (2011 Július 22)

szeretnék


----------



## ani7ta (2011 Július 22)

e-könyveket


----------



## ani7ta (2011 Július 22)

letölteni


----------



## ani7ta (2011 Július 22)

mint


----------



## ani7ta (2011 Július 22)

itt


----------



## ani7ta (2011 Július 22)

kb.


----------



## ani7ta (2011 Július 22)

mindenki


----------



## ani7ta (2011 Július 22)




----------



## ani7ta (2011 Július 22)

nem


----------



## ani7ta (2011 Július 22)

kevés


----------



## ani7ta (2011 Július 22)

a


----------



## ani7ta (2011 Július 22)

20


----------



## silenta (2011 Július 22)

Üdvözlet, mindenkinek


----------



## ani7ta (2011 Július 22)

hsz


----------



## ani7ta (2011 Július 22)

de


----------



## ani7ta (2011 Július 22)

mindjárt


----------



## silenta (2011 Július 22)

Egyszer csak meglesz a 20.


----------



## ani7ta (2011 Július 22)

megvan


----------



## silenta (2011 Július 22)

Már


----------



## ani7ta (2011 Július 22)

igeeen! - 20!


----------



## silenta (2011 Július 22)

csak


----------



## silenta (2011 Július 22)

tízen


----------



## ani7ta (2011 Július 22)

hajrá silenta


----------



## silenta (2011 Július 22)

öt


----------



## silenta (2011 Július 22)

kell........köszönöm igyekszik az ember


----------



## silenta (2011 Július 22)

pfúúúú de


----------



## silenta (2011 Július 22)

messze


----------



## silenta (2011 Július 22)

van a vége még


----------



## silenta (2011 Július 22)

Nem


----------



## silenta (2011 Július 22)

jut


----------



## silenta (2011 Július 22)

az eszembe


----------



## silenta (2011 Július 22)

semmi


----------



## silenta (2011 Július 22)

értelmes


----------



## silenta (2011 Július 22)

dolog


----------



## silenta (2011 Július 22)

így


----------



## silenta (2011 Július 22)

este


----------



## silenta (2011 Július 22)

11 óra


----------



## silenta (2011 Július 22)

körül


----------



## silenta (2011 Július 22)

megvan!!!!!!!


----------



## saaandor (2011 Július 23)

*A tökélyharcos nyeresége*

címmel írtam egy néhány oldalas szösszenetet, kérlek, olvassátok el és felvetéseiteket osszátok meg velem, a kritikákat is örömmel fogadom,1-2-3-4-5 jpg melléklet ebben a levélben van, a 6-7 a következőben. üdv: Shin Khyo


----------



## saaandor (2011 Július 23)

*A tökélyharcos nyeresége*

címmel írtam egy néhány oldalas szösszenetet, kérlek, olvassátok el és felvetéseiteket osszátok meg velem, a kritikákat is örömmel fogadom,blogformátumban van, a http://canadahun.com/forum/blog.php?b=23685 címen, üdv: Shin Khyo


----------



## johnnydrama (2011 Július 23)

jó estét


----------



## johnnydrama (2011 Július 23)

én most aláírom a jelenléti ivet


----------



## johnnydrama (2011 Július 23)

lalalalallallalaaaaaa


----------



## johnnydrama (2011 Július 23)

köszönöm hogy létrehoztad ezt a topicot


----------



## johnnydrama (2011 Július 23)

hahaha


----------



## johnnydrama (2011 Július 23)

jajjj


----------



## johnnydrama (2011 Július 23)

de


----------



## johnnydrama (2011 Július 23)

lassan


----------



## johnnydrama (2011 Július 23)

jön


----------



## johnnydrama (2011 Július 23)

össze


----------



## johnnydrama (2011 Július 23)

ez


----------



## johnnydrama (2011 Július 23)

a


----------



## johnnydrama (2011 Július 23)

húsz


----------



## johnnydrama (2011 Július 23)

üzenet


----------



## johnnydrama (2011 Július 23)

na


----------



## johnnydrama (2011 Július 23)

de majd


----------



## johnnydrama (2011 Július 23)

most


----------



## johnnydrama (2011 Július 23)

mindjárt


----------



## johnnydrama (2011 Július 23)

sikerül


----------



## johnnydrama (2011 Július 23)

megcsinálni juhuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## johnnydrama (2011 Július 23)

na most akkor most


----------



## Temudzse (2011 Július 23)

Üdvözlök mindenkit !


----------



## Temudzse (2011 Július 23)

jó


----------



## Temudzse (2011 Július 23)

reggelt


----------



## Temudzse (2011 Július 23)

kívánok


----------



## Temudzse (2011 Július 23)

!


----------



## Temudzse (2011 Július 23)

szépen


----------



## Temudzse (2011 Július 23)

süt


----------



## Temudzse (2011 Július 23)

a


----------



## Temudzse (2011 Július 23)

Nap


----------



## Temudzse (2011 Július 23)

,


----------



## Temudzse (2011 Július 23)

áldás ! Békesség!


----------



## Temudzse (2011 Július 23)

hamarosan


----------



## Temudzse (2011 Július 23)

meglesz


----------



## Temudzse (2011 Július 23)

a


----------



## Temudzse (2011 Július 23)

húsz


----------



## Temudzse (2011 Július 23)

hozzászólás


----------



## Temudzse (2011 Július 23)

és


----------



## Temudzse (2011 Július 23)

én


----------



## Temudzse (2011 Július 23)

arra


----------



## Temudzse (2011 Július 23)

várok


----------



## Temudzse (2011 Július 23)

már


----------



## Temudzse (2011 Július 23)

egy


----------



## zsuzska93 (2011 Július 23)

13


----------



## zsuzska93 (2011 Július 23)

12


----------



## zsuzska93 (2011 Július 23)

11


----------



## zsuzska93 (2011 Július 23)

10


----------



## zsuzska93 (2011 Július 23)

9


----------



## zsuzska93 (2011 Július 23)

8


----------



## zsuzska93 (2011 Július 23)

7


----------



## zsuzska93 (2011 Július 23)

6


----------



## zsuzska93 (2011 Július 23)

5


----------



## zsuzska93 (2011 Július 23)

4


----------



## zsuzska93 (2011 Július 23)

3


----------



## zsuzska93 (2011 Július 23)

2


----------



## zsuzska93 (2011 Július 23)

1


----------



## zsuzska93 (2011 Július 23)

0:d


----------



## jocrock (2011 Július 23)

Sziasztok! Üdvözlet Soltról!


----------



## jocrock (2011 Július 23)

Gyorsan összekéne szednem azt a 20 hozzászólást


----------



## jocrock (2011 Július 23)

Már kettő meg van, sőt ez már a harmadik


----------



## jocrock (2011 Július 23)

Csak hogy írjak valami értelmeset is, itt Solton jelenleg pocsék idő van


----------



## jocrock (2011 Július 23)

Kicsit felgyorsítom az eseményeket 5. hozzászólás


----------



## jocrock (2011 Július 23)

6.


----------



## jocrock (2011 Július 23)

7.


----------



## jocrock (2011 Július 23)

8.


----------



## jocrock (2011 Július 23)

9.


----------



## jocrock (2011 Július 23)

10. ...közben kisütött a nap


----------



## jocrock (2011 Július 23)

11.


----------



## koosj11 (2011 Július 23)

*20 hozzaszolast szeretnek irni*

wd ef wtkwio tw43lklgkwe twlr qw3ktr23ro 2tj4tj fo432i tw4jfqwe jw43tpö4f jtioöj3öjopjg5oő24p tjt9pjwi32r jkr432jti32itr


----------



## kicsimc (2011 Július 23)

Itt vok


----------



## koosj11 (2011 Július 23)

*kották*

még hol lehet magyar nótat szerezni, kotta kellene nekem


----------



## koosj11 (2011 Július 23)

*a kotta*

piros pünkösd napján, az kellene nekem


----------



## koosj11 (2011 Július 23)

*aa*

17


----------



## koosj11 (2011 Július 23)

*ok*

16.


----------



## koosj11 (2011 Július 23)

*kotta*

15


----------



## koosj11 (2011 Július 23)

*kotta*

de minek kell 20 hozzászólást irni, ez hülyeség. 15


----------



## koosj11 (2011 Július 23)

*nem ertem*

13


----------



## kicsimc (2011 Július 23)

csenkitty írta:


> Kedves Melitta!
> Nagyon kezdő vagyok e téren és még nem tudom hogyan kell a 20 hozzászólást összeszedni.
> Gondolom ez csak egy lehetőség.
> Köszi!


kéne nekem o bujdosó székely sty


----------



## koosj11 (2011 Július 23)

*12*

12


----------



## koosj11 (2011 Július 23)

*11*

11


----------



## bzsoltimus (2011 Július 23)

szia


----------



## koosj11 (2011 Július 23)

*10*

10


----------



## bzsoltimus (2011 Július 23)

ff


----------



## koosj11 (2011 Július 23)

*9*

9


----------



## bzsoltimus (2011 Július 23)

chzh


----------



## koosj11 (2011 Július 23)

*8*

8


----------



## bzsoltimus (2011 Július 23)

5465453


----------



## koosj11 (2011 Július 23)

*6*

6


----------



## koosj11 (2011 Július 23)

*5*

5


----------



## kicsimc (2011 Július 23)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg



kéne yamaha psr sty


----------



## koosj11 (2011 Július 23)

*4*

4


----------



## koosj11 (2011 Július 23)

*3*

3


----------



## kicsimc (2011 Július 23)

sziasztok kéne nekem yamaha psr 2000 hez magyar stilus....


----------



## koosj11 (2011 Július 23)

*2*

2


----------



## koosj11 (2011 Július 23)

*1*

1


----------



## kicsimc (2011 Július 23)

Ó bujdosó székely sty


----------



## koosj11 (2011 Július 23)

*utolso*

utolso


----------



## kicsimc (2011 Július 23)

lord vándor sty?


----------



## koosj11 (2011 Július 23)

köszönet is kell legyen, hogy tölthessek? ha igen irjatok légyszi


----------



## kicsimc (2011 Július 23)

lord midi?


----------



## kicsimc (2011 Július 23)

tequila midi?


----------



## koosj11 (2011 Július 23)

*cső*

cső


----------



## kicsimc (2011 Július 23)

xcvbnm


----------



## kicsimc (2011 Július 23)

cvbn


----------



## kicsimc (2011 Július 23)

sdfgh


----------



## kicsimc (2011 Július 23)

fghjkiokijucgxfgh


----------



## kicsimc (2011 Július 23)

yxcv cxc


----------



## kicsimc (2011 Július 23)

f


----------



## kicsimc (2011 Július 23)

komoly


----------



## kicsimc (2011 Július 23)

xvcdcv


----------



## kicsimc (2011 Július 23)

mtz


----------



## kicsimc (2011 Július 23)

jhgf


----------



## kicsimc (2011 Július 23)

jkgf


----------



## Ronin86 (2011 Július 23)

1


----------



## Ronin86 (2011 Július 23)

1111


----------



## Ronin86 (2011 Július 23)

*asdasd*

dddd


----------



## Ronin86 (2011 Július 23)

*555g*

ggggdfg


----------



## Ronin86 (2011 Július 23)

*tttttt*

tttttttt


----------



## Ronin86 (2011 Július 23)

*gtdgd*

gggggggggggggg


----------



## Ronin86 (2011 Július 23)

*77777*

77777


----------



## Ronin86 (2011 Július 23)

*88888888*

8888888888


----------



## Ronin86 (2011 Július 23)

*99999999*

9999999


----------



## Ronin86 (2011 Július 23)

*ddd*

ddd


----------



## Ronin86 (2011 Július 23)

*11*

11


----------



## Ronin86 (2011 Július 23)

*12*

12


----------



## Ronin86 (2011 Július 23)

*13*

13


----------



## Ronin86 (2011 Július 23)

*14*

14


----------



## Ronin86 (2011 Július 23)

*1111555*

111555


----------



## Ronin86 (2011 Július 23)

*ddd16*

dddd16


----------



## Ronin86 (2011 Július 23)

*12111777*

1111777111


----------



## Ronin86 (2011 Július 23)

*1818181*

18181818


----------



## Ronin86 (2011 Július 23)

*tizenkilenc*

tizenkilenc


----------



## Ronin86 (2011 Július 23)

*húúúsz*

202020


----------



## sandorunit (2011 Július 23)

Pál apostol zseniális megfogalmazása szerint: 
A hit a remélt dolgok bizonyosságként való megélése.


----------



## sandorunit (2011 Július 23)

Más kárán tanul az okos, a saját kárán a bölcs. 
Ennek a mondásnak az eredeti változata még így hangzott: 
Magam kárán lehetek okos.


----------



## sandorunit (2011 Július 23)

Ha az első gombot rosszul gomboljuk be, az egész kabát rosszul lesz begombolva.


----------



## sandorunit (2011 Július 23)

A pénz nem boldogít. 
Jelenlegi anyagias világunk ezt az aforizmát így módosíthatjuk: 
A pénz nem boldogít, de nélküle nem boldogulsz.


----------



## sandorunit (2011 Július 23)

Benjamin Franklint elsősorban sikeres feltalálóként tartják számon, de íróként szintén nagy népszerűségre tett szert. 
Tőle származnak ezek a közmondássá vált aforizmák is: 
Sok kicsi sokra megy. 
Ha jó vagy másokhoz, magadhoz vagy a legjobb. 
Segíts magadon, az Isten is megsegít. 
Ami fáj, az nevel.


----------



## sandorunit (2011 Július 23)

Schopenhauer: 
A véletlen is szükségszerűség. 
Ritkán gondolunk arra, amink van, és túl gyakran arra, amink nincs; Ez a magatartás több nyomorúságot okozott már az emberiségnek, mint az összes háború és járvány együttvéve.


----------



## sandorunit (2011 Július 23)

Emerson: 
A természet kerekei nem rozsdásodnak be. 
Önbizalom a siker egyik titka. 
A tett erőt gerjeszt. 
A jó modor apró áldozatokból épül fel. 
A legélesebb szemű vadász a világon a szerelem. 
A nagyság a jövőre apellál. 
A dolgok, amelyek neked vannak szánva, feléd gravitálnak. 
A hasonló csak hasonló által ismerhető meg.


----------



## sandorunit (2011 Július 23)

Jókai: 
A férfi sorsa a nő. 
Öreg ember nem vén ember. 
A hazugság a gyengék fegyvere. 
Aki ellenségével szövetkezik, saját testébe mártja a kést.


----------



## sandorunit (2011 Július 23)

Mikszáth: 
Pénzen vett szerelemnek ecet az alja. 
Az író olyan, mint a havasi kürt, csak messziről jó hallgatni. 
Amit egy nő el akar érni, azt eléri, vagy kéréssel, vagy sírással, vagy édes csókkal. 
A tanuló azt hiszi, hogy nehéz a munkája, pedig ő csak a kocsi, és a tanító a ló.


----------



## sandorunit (2011 Július 23)

Móricz: 
Aki éjszaka legény, az nappal is legyen legény!


----------



## sandorunit (2011 Július 23)

Bibó István: 
A szabadság ott kezdődik, ahol megszűnik a félelem.


----------



## sandorunit (2011 Július 23)

Pilinszky: 
Az igazság győzelme a szelídekre és a türelmesekre vár.


----------



## sandorunit (2011 Július 23)

Ha több a költség, mint a jövedelem, kész a veszedelem. 
Aki dolgozik, nem ér rá pénzt keresni. 
Nem repül a sültgalamb az ember szájába. 
Az elvesztegetett idő rajtunk kéri számon önmagát.


----------



## sandorunit (2011 Július 23)

A nyelv a nők kardja, nem is hagyják megrozsdásodni. 
Óvakodj az ökör elejétől, a szamár hátuljától, és az asszony minden porcikájától. 
A humor a túlélés egyik módja. 
A nevetés beszéd szavak nélkül.


----------



## sandorunit (2011 Július 23)

Ha azt hisszük, nincs több remény, akkor csillan fel messze a fény. 
A hitet és a szeretetet senkire sem lehet rákényszeríteni. 
A szeretet gazdagabbá teszi azt, aki kapja, és nem juttatja koldusbotra azt, aki adja. 
Érettségünk mércéje az, hogy mennyit vitatkozunk önmagunkkal. 
A kultúrához vezető első lépcsőfok az önuralom.


----------



## sandorunit (2011 Július 23)

A lét küzdelem; Ha megoldasz egy problémát, helyébe másik lép, mert a küzdelem az élet természetes állapota. 
Isten azért adta a tehetséget, hogy szolgáljuk vele a világot, és nem azért, hogy élősködjünk rajta.


----------



## sandorunit (2011 Július 23)

Az emberek nem élik meg az életet a maga valóságában, mert a szokások és konvenciók rabjai. 
Csak azok látják meg a világot a maga valóságában, akiknek a szemét tisztára mosták a könnyek.


----------



## sandorunit (2011 Július 23)

Mindenki, aki néz, de nem lát, vak; Mindenki aki lát, de hallgat, duplán vak; Csak azok látók, akik másoknak fényt visznek. 
A rész semmi, az egész minden. 
A jelen az alakítható jövő megváltoztathatatlan múlttá válásának folyamata. 
Az emberi fejlődés az öntudatra ébredéstől, az önmegismerésen keresztül, az önmegvalósítás irányába tart.


----------



## sandorunit (2011 Július 23)

A jövő bennünk van, a magvait folyamatosan vetjük; Mindennapi cselekedeteink állandóan változtatják a jövőnket. 
Ha meg akarjátok változtatni a világot, előbb a gondolataitokat kell megváltoztatni.


----------



## sandorunit (2011 Július 23)

Ahány nyelvet beszélsz, annyi embert érsz.


----------



## sandorunit (2011 Július 23)

Leonardo Da Vinci:
A természet nem szegi meg törvényét.
Minden mindenből ered, és minden mindenné válik.
Ha a szeretett lény alacsonyrendű, a szerető is lealacsonyul.


----------



## sandorunit (2011 Július 23)

•	Az okos tanul, a bölcs tanít; az ostoba ítél.


----------



## czabanandi (2011 Július 23)

Szia!
Köszi a lehetőséget!


----------



## czabanandi (2011 Július 23)

gyorsan...


----------



## czabanandi (2011 Július 23)

akarom...


----------



## czabanandi (2011 Július 23)

minél hamarabb


----------



## czabanandi (2011 Július 23)

mert...


----------



## czabanandi (2011 Július 23)

nagyon...


----------



## czabanandi (2011 Július 23)

türelmetlen...


----------



## czabanandi (2011 Július 23)

vagyok...


----------



## czabanandi (2011 Július 23)

Ez...


----------



## czabanandi (2011 Július 23)

most...


----------



## czabanandi (2011 Július 23)

így...


----------



## czabanandi (2011 Július 23)

mire...


----------



## czabanandi (2011 Július 23)

is..


----------



## czabanandi (2011 Július 23)

jó...


----------



## czabanandi (2011 Július 23)

ki...


----------



## czabanandi (2011 Július 23)

tudja...


----------



## czabanandi (2011 Július 23)

??????


----------



## czabanandi (2011 Július 23)

Mindegy...


----------



## Red_Doki (2011 Július 23)

*0*

Üdv mindenkinek!


----------



## czabanandi (2011 Július 23)

de...


----------



## czabanandi (2011 Július 23)

nagyon...


----------



## czabanandi (2011 Július 23)

köszi...


----------



## Red_Doki (2011 Július 23)

*1*

Mi újság?


----------



## Red_Doki (2011 Július 23)

*2*

Látom sokan csak a 20-ra hajtanak.


----------



## Red_Doki (2011 Július 23)

*3*

Igaz, ez a topic arra való.


----------



## Red_Doki (2011 Július 23)

*4*

Elcsesztem a számozást.


----------



## Red_Doki (2011 Július 23)

*5*

5-öt ír a címben, de ez már a hatodik.


----------



## Red_Doki (2011 Július 23)

*6*

...


----------



## Red_Doki (2011 Július 23)

*7*

Megint elszúrtam.


----------



## Red_Doki (2011 Július 23)

*8*

A 7 üzenettel a számozást akartam helyrehozni, azért nem volt benne szöveg.


----------



## vipera8 (2011 Július 23)

Üdvözlet! Sok-sok jó könyv van az oldalon!!


----------



## Red_Doki (2011 Július 23)

*10*

10


----------



## Red_Doki (2011 Július 23)

*11*

Na most már helyes.


----------



## Janek08201 (2011 Július 23)

*Jelenléti Ív*



Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg



KÖSZÖNÖM Melitta


----------



## Janek08201 (2011 Július 23)

Nagyon nagyÖtlet ez a jelenléti ív!!
Köszönet érte


----------



## Janek08201 (2011 Július 23)

Ki olvasta a Dr Lenkey könyvét?


----------



## Janek08201 (2011 Július 23)

Bocs -- A címe Cenzurázott egészség


----------



## Janek08201 (2011 Július 23)

Esetleg tudtok valamilyen igazi jó krimit?


----------



## Janek08201 (2011 Július 23)

Kifejezetten elektronikus könyv formátum -pl pdf, txt érdekel


----------



## Janek08201 (2011 Július 23)

eddig nem sikerült


----------



## Janek08201 (2011 Július 23)

bocs-- megszerezni


----------



## Janek08201 (2011 Július 23)

csak olyan pdf- ben , amely úgy volt bescannelve, hogy mind a 2 oldal látszott


----------



## Janek08201 (2011 Július 23)

Megvan valahol 1 oldalasra átformálva?


----------



## Janek08201 (2011 Július 23)

A cenzúrázott egészség című könyv?


----------



## Janek08201 (2011 Július 23)

Érdekelne még a Sosemvolt Toscana című könyv


----------



## Janek08201 (2011 Július 23)

Tisztelt Társaim !
Olvasta már valaki közületek?


----------



## Janek08201 (2011 Július 23)

Nagybandó András írta


----------



## Janek08201 (2011 Július 23)

Vagy egy másik könyv, mely a Magyarságról szól


----------



## Janek08201 (2011 Július 23)

A Magyarság igaz története


----------



## Janek08201 (2011 Július 23)

Sajnos jelenleg nem találtam meg az író nevét


----------



## Janek08201 (2011 Július 23)

de most már elég a szócséplésből


----------



## Janek08201 (2011 Július 23)

senki sem szól a témához


----------



## Janek08201 (2011 Július 23)

*Jelenléti Ív*

vagy mégis?


----------



## Janek08201 (2011 Július 23)

várom a hozzászólásokat!---))


----------



## csikstgyrgy (2011 Július 23)

hello 20 üzenetet fogok beirni ide ezennel remélem senkit nem zavar túlságosan


----------



## csikstgyrgy (2011 Július 23)

19


----------



## csikstgyrgy (2011 Július 23)

18


----------



## csikstgyrgy (2011 Július 23)

17


----------



## csikstgyrgy (2011 Július 23)

16


----------



## csikstgyrgy (2011 Július 23)

15


----------



## csikstgyrgy (2011 Július 23)

14


----------



## csikstgyrgy (2011 Július 23)

13


----------



## csikstgyrgy (2011 Július 23)

12


----------



## csikstgyrgy (2011 Július 23)

11


----------



## csikstgyrgy (2011 Július 23)

10


----------



## csikstgyrgy (2011 Július 23)

9


----------



## csikstgyrgy (2011 Július 23)

8


----------



## csikstgyrgy (2011 Július 23)

7


----------



## csikstgyrgy (2011 Július 23)

6


----------



## csikstgyrgy (2011 Július 23)

5


----------



## csikstgyrgy (2011 Július 23)

4


----------



## csikstgyrgy (2011 Július 23)

3


----------



## csikstgyrgy (2011 Július 23)

2


----------



## csikstgyrgy (2011 Július 23)

köszönöm és elnézést még1x attól akit ez zavart
további szép napot!


----------



## csikstgyrgy (2011 Július 23)

hát még mindig nem enged sajnos valamit megtekinteni...


----------



## Elfin_ (2011 Július 23)

Sziasztok


----------



## Elfin_ (2011 Július 23)

19


----------



## Elfin_ (2011 Július 23)




----------



## Elfin_ (2011 Július 23)




----------



## Elfin_ (2011 Július 23)

...


----------



## Elfin_ (2011 Július 23)

:


----------



## Elfin_ (2011 Július 23)

___


----------



## Elfin_ (2011 Július 23)

:-d


----------



## Elfin_ (2011 Július 23)

15


----------



## Elfin_ (2011 Július 23)

11


----------



## Elfin_ (2011 Július 23)

10


----------



## Elfin_ (2011 Július 23)

9


----------



## Elfin_ (2011 Július 23)

8


----------



## Elfin_ (2011 Július 23)

7


----------



## Elfin_ (2011 Július 23)

6


----------



## Elfin_ (2011 Július 23)

5


----------



## Elfin_ (2011 Július 23)

4


----------



## Elfin_ (2011 Július 23)

3


----------



## Elfin_ (2011 Július 23)

2 ;-)


----------



## Elfin_ (2011 Július 23)

1 ;-)


----------



## judgenova (2011 Július 23)

Helló, nekem is kell még pár darab.....


----------



## judgenova (2011 Július 23)

Nagyon szeretné már, hogy meglegyen a húsz.... Számolja ezeket valaki, vagy valami??????


----------



## judgenova (2011 Július 23)

Remélem igen, és akkor már meglenne....


----------



## judgenova (2011 Július 23)

Még három, ha jól láttam...


----------



## judgenova (2011 Július 23)

Még kettő...


----------



## judgenova (2011 Július 23)

Utolsó!!!!


----------



## judgenova (2011 Július 23)

Egy a ráadás......


----------



## mikimóka (2011 Július 23)

szia


----------



## mikimóka (2011 Július 23)

azt hiszem kell még pár...


----------



## mikimóka (2011 Július 23)

tizennyoc


----------



## mikimóka (2011 Július 23)

17


----------



## mikimóka (2011 Július 23)

16


----------



## mikimóka (2011 Július 23)

15


----------



## mikimóka (2011 Július 23)

14


----------



## mikimóka (2011 Július 23)

13


----------



## Zsenibaba (2011 Július 23)

köszi


----------



## mikimóka (2011 Július 23)

12


----------



## mikimóka (2011 Július 23)

11


----------



## mikimóka (2011 Július 23)

már csak 10...


----------



## mikimóka (2011 Július 23)

9


----------



## mikimóka (2011 Július 23)

8


----------



## mikimóka (2011 Július 23)

7


----------



## mikimóka (2011 Július 23)

6


----------



## mikimóka (2011 Július 23)

5


----------



## mikimóka (2011 Július 23)

4


----------



## mikimóka (2011 Július 23)

3


----------



## Zsenibaba (2011 Július 23)

Nagyon jó az oldal!


----------



## mikimóka (2011 Július 23)

2


----------



## mikimóka (2011 Július 23)

1


----------



## mikimóka (2011 Július 23)

plusz a ráadás...


----------



## Zsenibaba (2011 Július 23)

ezt jo tudni


----------



## Zsenibaba (2011 Július 23)

amúgy ez azt jelenti, hogy pl. számolgatás nem számít bele a 20-ba? bocs a kezdőségemért


----------



## Zsenibaba (2011 Július 23)

nekem még 14


----------



## aegoj (2011 Július 23)

*Bekoszonok en is!*



Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg



No, en is bekoszonok!


----------



## Zsenibaba (2011 Július 23)

jó, hogy majdnem minden alfórumban van újaknak is oldal


----------



## aegoj (2011 Július 23)

Bekoszones 19


----------



## aegoj (2011 Július 23)

Igy ni, tizennyolc


----------



## aegoj (2011 Július 23)

tizenhetes


----------



## aegoj (2011 Július 23)

lam lam, tizenhat


----------



## aegoj (2011 Július 23)

*tizenot*

tizenotnel vagyunk!


----------



## aegoj (2011 Július 23)

tizennegy


----------



## aegoj (2011 Július 23)

13 de nem pentek


----------



## Zsenibaba (2011 Július 23)

Szuper a fórum, sok hasznos dolgot találtam, köszönöm!


----------



## aegoj (2011 Július 23)

tizenketto


----------



## aegoj (2011 Július 23)

tizenegy


----------



## aegoj (2011 Július 23)

tiz


----------



## aegoj (2011 Július 23)

kilenc...


----------



## poroszlaiildiko (2011 Július 23)

nyolc...


----------



## poroszlaiildiko (2011 Július 23)

hét


----------



## aegoj (2011 Július 23)

nyolcas


----------



## aegoj (2011 Július 23)

hetes


----------



## aegoj (2011 Július 23)

hat


----------



## poroszlaiildiko (2011 Július 23)

sziasztok


----------



## poroszlaiildiko (2011 Július 23)

még sok kell...


----------



## poroszlaiildiko (2011 Július 23)

tíz...


----------



## poroszlaiildiko (2011 Július 23)

kilenc...


----------



## poroszlaiildiko (2011 Július 23)

három Te vagy az én párom


----------



## aegoj (2011 Július 23)

otos


----------



## aegoj (2011 Július 23)

negy evszak


----------



## jocrock (2011 Július 23)

Jó kis oldal ez


----------



## jocrock (2011 Július 23)

de még mindig nem elég.....


----------



## jocrock (2011 Július 23)

14.


----------



## jocrock (2011 Július 23)

15.


----------



## jocrock (2011 Július 23)

16.


----------



## jocrock (2011 Július 23)

17.


----------



## talp (2011 Július 23)

nem értem mi van de nem enged hozzáférni a tartalomhoz pedig már van 20 hozzászólásom és több mint 2 napja vagyok tag


----------



## aegoj (2011 Július 23)

harom


----------



## aegoj (2011 Július 23)

kettes


----------



## aegoj (2011 Július 23)

egy mint a meggy


----------



## Noncsi1980 (2011 Július 23)

Remélem gyorsan meg lesz a 20 hozzászólás...


----------



## Noncsi1980 (2011 Július 23)

még 19...


----------



## Noncsi1980 (2011 Július 23)

18.


----------



## Noncsi1980 (2011 Július 23)

17


----------



## Noncsi1980 (2011 Július 23)

16


----------



## Zalt (2011 Július 23)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


Kedves Melitta üdvözöllek Hollandiából


----------



## Zalt (2011 Július 23)

Már 2 hete minden nap esik az eső


----------



## Zalt (2011 Július 23)

Meg lehet szokni egyébként


----------



## Zalt (2011 Július 23)

Mint mindent


----------



## Zalt (2011 Július 23)

Az embert az alkalmazkodó képessége tette uralkodó fajjá a Földön


----------



## Zalt (2011 Július 23)

Az élet egyik alaptörvénye: Adapt or die


----------



## Zalt (2011 Július 23)

Ahogy az angolok mondják


----------



## Zalt (2011 Július 23)

És milyen igazuk van


----------



## Zalt (2011 Július 23)

A magyar kultúrkörben nem fogalmaznak ilyen radikálisan


----------



## Zalt (2011 Július 23)

Úgy értem ezzel kapcsolatban


----------



## Zalt (2011 Július 23)

Sokkal megengedőbb a: megszoksz vagy megszöksz formula


----------



## Zalt (2011 Július 23)

Ami ugyan jól hangzik


----------



## Zalt (2011 Július 23)

De attól még nem biztos, hogy jól világítja meg a problémát


----------



## Zalt (2011 Július 23)

Bár az igaz, hogy ránk magyarokra mindig is jellemző volt a megszökés


----------



## Zalt (2011 Július 23)

Legalább is annak kísérlete


----------



## Zalt (2011 Július 23)

... mert magunk elől nem tudunk megszökni ugyebár


----------



## Zalt (2011 Július 23)

Egyébként talán nem is célszerű


----------



## Zalt (2011 Július 23)

Mégis sokan megpróbálják


----------



## Zalt (2011 Július 23)

De teljesen hiába valóan


----------



## Zalt (2011 Július 23)

Már meg is van a 20. hozzászólás, pedig még csak most kezdtem belejönni


----------



## Zalt (2011 Július 23)

Tudjátok mit írok még egyet, hogy ne vessen rám követ az utókor

Üdv mindenkinek, de különösképpen Melittának.


----------



## Karak70 (2011 Július 23)

én is jelen


----------



## Karak70 (2011 Július 23)

ezzel + is van a 20


----------



## Zalt (2011 Július 23)

*Vajon tudok-e saját magamnak válaszolni?*

Ez maga a válasz


----------



## Karak70 (2011 Július 23)

nekem csak 5


----------



## Karak70 (2011 Július 23)

már 6


----------



## Karak70 (2011 Július 23)

növekszik :7


----------



## Karak70 (2011 Július 23)

8


----------



## Karak70 (2011 Július 23)

ez lesz a 1/10 ik


----------



## Karak70 (2011 Július 23)

ezzel már csak 9 kel


----------



## Karak70 (2011 Július 23)

ez 12 !


----------



## Karak70 (2011 Július 23)

13


----------



## Karak70 (2011 Július 23)

még 6-ot


----------



## Karak70 (2011 Július 23)

asszem 20


----------



## Szerana (2011 Július 24)

*Itt még új vagyok....*



Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg



Annyi hozzászólást próbálok összeszedni,de még nem elég...
Tudna segíteni?

Üdv:Szerana


----------



## rendessandor (2011 Július 24)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg



Köszi


----------



## rendessandor (2011 Július 24)

szazi írta:


> ki mit fogyaszt azt iszik, 14


Hehe


----------



## rendessandor (2011 Július 24)

4


----------



## rendessandor (2011 Július 24)

6


----------



## rendessandor (2011 Július 24)

8


----------



## rendessandor (2011 Július 24)

6, annahzst


----------



## rendessandor (2011 Július 24)

7 njahazzttahjsdkkdfhhfj


----------



## rendessandor (2011 Július 24)

8 nahhdsuidflkchhjkd


----------



## Noncsi1980 (2011 Július 24)

már csk 15 kell


----------



## Noncsi1980 (2011 Július 24)

14?


----------



## Noncsi1980 (2011 Július 24)

kiss 13


----------



## Noncsi1980 (2011 Július 24)

12 egy tucat


----------



## Noncsi1980 (2011 Július 24)

11 :d


----------



## Noncsi1980 (2011 Július 24)

ten


----------



## Noncsi1980 (2011 Július 24)

tengo


----------



## rendessandor (2011 Július 24)

9 hazzatt


----------



## gelberose (2011 Július 24)

Köszi a segítséget!


----------



## rendessandor (2011 Július 24)

10 hsuszhhs


----------



## gelberose (2011 Július 24)

d,


----------



## gelberose (2011 Július 24)

dsfgrtb


----------



## rendessandor (2011 Július 24)

11


----------



## rendessandor (2011 Július 24)

12


----------



## rendessandor (2011 Július 24)

13


----------



## gelberose (2011 Július 24)

én is!


----------



## rendessandor (2011 Július 24)

14


----------



## gelberose (2011 Július 24)

12


----------



## rendessandor (2011 Július 24)

15


----------



## rendessandor (2011 Július 24)

16


----------



## gelberose (2011 Július 24)

hy!


----------



## rendessandor (2011 Július 24)

17


----------



## rendessandor (2011 Július 24)

18


----------



## rendessandor (2011 Július 24)

19


----------



## rendessandor (2011 Július 24)

20


----------



## gelberose (2011 Július 24)

cs8


----------



## rendessandor (2011 Július 24)

21


----------



## gelberose (2011 Július 24)

Nem rossz! És működik


----------



## gelberose (2011 Július 24)

13+1


----------



## gelberose (2011 Július 24)

20+1


----------



## gelberose (2011 Július 24)

ez már elég?


----------



## gelberose (2011 Július 24)

Jó ötlet


----------



## szemiki (2011 Július 24)

Nagyon jó ez az oldal.


----------



## szemiki (2011 Július 24)

Tetszik.


----------



## szemiki (2011 Július 24)

18


----------



## Juendmi (2011 Július 24)

szia.
hogyan lehet osszeszedni 20 nemtommit.
allando tag szeretnek lenni, uj vok itt. segitenel ?


----------



## jocrock (2011 Július 24)

akkor folytatom 18.


----------



## jocrock (2011 Július 24)

19.


----------



## jocrock (2011 Július 24)

és végül de nem utolsó sorban 20.


----------



## jocrock (2011 Július 24)

Amúgy szevasztok!


----------



## kuncurka (2011 Július 24)

kösz


----------



## kuncurka (2011 Július 24)

kösz


----------



## OLI23 (2011 Július 24)

1


----------



## OLI23 (2011 Július 24)

45


----------



## OLI23 (2011 Július 24)

hali


----------



## OLI23 (2011 Július 24)

sziasztok


----------



## OLI23 (2011 Július 24)

ha visszaolvasol akkor elég csak számokat beírni


----------



## OLI23 (2011 Július 24)

20 másodpercenként


----------



## OLI23 (2011 Július 24)

ezért van már lassan 20000 oldal


----------



## OLI23 (2011 Július 24)

a fórumban


----------



## OLI23 (2011 Július 24)

9


----------



## OLI23 (2011 Július 24)

10


----------



## OLI23 (2011 Július 24)

11


----------



## OLI23 (2011 Július 24)

engem igazából a kamionos fórumból érdekelnek e képek


----------



## OLI23 (2011 Július 24)

de sajna ahhoz is kell a 20 komment


----------



## OLI23 (2011 Július 24)

vagyis már csak 7


----------



## OLI23 (2011 Július 24)

6


----------



## OLI23 (2011 Július 24)

5


----------



## OLI23 (2011 Július 24)

4


----------



## OLI23 (2011 Július 24)

már csak 1 perc


----------



## OLI23 (2011 Július 24)

40 mp


----------



## OLI23 (2011 Július 24)

20mp


----------



## OLI23 (2011 Július 24)

na végre


----------



## OLI23 (2011 Július 24)

még most se megy miért?


----------



## OLI23 (2011 Július 24)

hiába olvasok vissza kevés a 20 komment vagy mi?


----------



## OLI23 (2011 Július 24)

vagy nem lehet egy nap alatt csinálni a 20-at?


----------



## szelesteirita (2011 Július 24)

köszi a témát


----------



## szelesteirita (2011 Július 24)

már csak 14 üzenet kell


----------



## szelesteirita (2011 Július 24)

most köszönjek? itt vagyok, tádámm


----------



## isbn (2011 Július 24)

1


----------



## isbn (2011 Július 24)

2


----------



## isbn (2011 Július 24)

3


----------



## szelesteirita (2011 Július 24)

időközben négyre csökkent ez a szám


----------



## isbn (2011 Július 24)

4


----------



## szelesteirita (2011 Július 24)

tádámm, tádámm


----------



## isbn (2011 Július 24)

5


----------



## szelesteirita (2011 Július 24)

mindjárt megvagyok - aszt hiszem


----------



## szelesteirita (2011 Július 24)

és kész


----------



## isbn (2011 Július 24)

6


----------



## szelesteirita (2011 Július 24)

valamit bénázik itt nekem, jujjáj


----------



## isbn (2011 Július 24)

7


----------



## isbn (2011 Július 24)

8


----------



## isbn (2011 Július 24)

9


----------



## isbn (2011 Július 24)

fele


----------



## isbn (2011 Július 24)

eleven


----------



## isbn (2011 Július 24)

12


----------



## isbn (2011 Július 24)

péntek 13


----------



## isbn (2011 Július 24)

14


----------



## isbn (2011 Július 24)

15


----------



## isbn (2011 Július 24)

16


----------



## isbn (2011 Július 24)

17


----------



## isbn (2011 Július 24)

18


----------



## isbn (2011 Július 24)

19


----------



## isbn (2011 Július 24)

finito


----------



## isbn (2011 Július 24)

bonus


----------



## tigtig1969 (2011 Július 24)

Ha a szerelem betegség, akkor a lázgörbéjét pontosan megállapíthatjuk a telefonszámla emelkedéséből.


----------



## tigtig1969 (2011 Július 24)

Mesélték róla, hogy egy ideig a bolondokházában is volt. Megtisztelték azzal, hogy bolondnak tekintették, de aztán kiengedték, mert rájöttek, hogy csak költő.
Victor Hugo


----------



## tigtig1969 (2011 Július 24)

Minden férfinak szüksége van egy feleségre, mert van egy csomó olyan dolog, amiért egész egyszerűen nem lehet a kormányt hibáztatni.
Nagy Bandó András


----------



## tigtig1969 (2011 Július 24)

Tulajdonképpen nagyon bírom a vidéki életet, csak ne kezdődne olyan hátborzongatóan korán.
Pelham Grenville Wodehouse


----------



## tigtig1969 (2011 Július 24)

Érdekes, hogy felöltözve mennyivel nedvesebbnek tűnik a víz, mint mikor az ember esténként megfürdik. Erre koronatanú vagyok.
Pelham Grenville Wodehouse


----------



## tigtig1969 (2011 Július 24)

A pszichés zavarok diagnózisai közé sürgősen be kellene vezetni azt a szót, hogy "hülye". Igaz, a hülyeség nem feltétlenül árt az egészségnek. Annak a hülyének, aki mértéktartóan eszik, iszik, dohányzik, és eleget mozog, semmi oka az aggodalomra.
Sladana Bukovac


----------



## tigtig1969 (2011 Július 24)

Az értelem már önmagában is bizonyos túlzás, és megbontja az arc harmóniáját. Mihelyt leül az ember gondolkozni, csupa orr lesz, csupa homlok vagy más efféle szörnyűség.
Oscar Wilde


----------



## tigtig1969 (2011 Július 24)

Lefeküdtem a földre, becsuktam a szemem, és a meghalást gyakoroltam, de a beton hideg volt, és féltem, hogy beteg leszek.
Emilé Ajar


----------



## tigtig1969 (2011 Július 24)

A türelemnek is van határa, még akkor is, ha az ember még gyerek, és akkora csak, mint egy kecske.
Fabio Geda


----------



## tigtig1969 (2011 Július 24)

Amikor a számítógépek meghibásodnak, használóik mini-idegösszeomlást kapnak - és az "olyan, mintha elveszítettem volna az eszemet" panaszukban meglepően sok igazság van.
Norman Doidge


----------



## tigtig1969 (2011 Július 24)

Emós az, akinek az egyik szeme sír, a másik haj. Az emós szenvedésbeteg tini, gyászos motyóban, fekete körömmel és szájjal. Mindenkinél jobban akar szenvedni. Előbb hülyére, végül halálra sajnálja magát. Kedvenc tartózkodási helye az anyja kínja.
Vavyan Fable


----------



## tigtig1969 (2011 Július 24)

Visszamegyek a múltba, mert a jelen úgy kapkod a bokám után, mint egy dühös foxterrier.
Kurt Vonnegut


----------



## tigtig1969 (2011 Július 24)

Úgy kell nekem, minek jöttem a világra!
Rejtő Jenő


----------



## tigtig1969 (2011 Július 24)

Tudod egyáltalán, mi az a biolepedő?
- Biolepedő: alattam a pasasom.Vavyan Fable


----------



## tigtig1969 (2011 Július 24)

A tapasztalat jó iskola, csak a tandíj magas.
Heinrich Heine


----------



## tigtig1969 (2011 Július 24)

Végső soron nem is olyan borzasztó megöregedni. A fene se érti, miért nem lehet mégis túlélni.
Vavyan Fable


----------



## tigtig1969 (2011 Július 24)

A középút arany, de jelenleg javítás miatt el van zárva a forgalomtól.
Aszlányi Károly


----------



## tigtig1969 (2011 Július 24)

A gondolkodás a lehető legkeményebb munka, valószínűleg ezért gyakorolják oly kevesen.
Henry Ford


----------



## tigtig1969 (2011 Július 24)

Kizárólag abban a kocsiban szeretek aludni, amit magam vezetek.
Vavyan Fable


----------



## tigtig1969 (2011 Július 24)

Azt írják rólam az újságok, hogy haldoklom. Ez azonban nem igaz. Amíg élek, ilyesmit soha nem tennék.
Mark Twain


----------



## tigtig1969 (2011 Július 24)

Az anyag nem vész el, csak a fene tudja hová lesz.
Vavyan Fable


----------



## tigtig1969 (2011 Július 24)

Szentséges Szűz Mária, aki teherbe estél bűnbeesés nélkül, kérlek, segíts, hogy bűnbe essek teherbe esés nélkül!
Monika Feth


----------



## tigtig1969 (2011 Július 24)

"Nem erőszak a disznótor"?
Kérdezd csak meg a disznótól!
Fodor Ákos


----------



## raday (2011 Július 24)

helló


----------



## raday (2011 Július 24)

köszi


----------



## raday (2011 Július 24)

Remélj többet,egyél kevesebbet,szeress többet,siránkozz kevesebbet!-
svéd mondás


----------



## raday (2011 Július 24)

A mosolyt,amit másoknak küldesz,ezerszeresen kapod vissza.-kínai mondás


----------



## raday (2011 Július 24)

Senk sem véletlenül jó.Az erényt tanulni kell.


----------



## raday (2011 Július 24)

A kudarcok jótéteménye,hogy jelzik a változtatás szükségességét.


----------



## raday (2011 Július 24)

Az igazi szerelemmel úgy vagyunk mint az éjféli kísértettel:mindenki beszél róla,de kevesen találkoztak vele.


----------



## raday (2011 Július 24)

A hibák olyanok mint a gépkocsik fényszórója:csak a másoké zavar minket.


----------



## Liahmagus (2011 Július 24)

1


----------



## raday (2011 Július 24)

A pihenés,mint minden más,fáradtsággal végződik.-Alexandre Dumas


----------



## Liahmagus (2011 Július 24)

2


----------



## Liahmagus (2011 Július 24)

3


----------



## raday (2011 Július 24)

A jóbarát vize édesebb az ellenség mézénél.


----------



## Liahmagus (2011 Július 24)

4


----------



## Liahmagus (2011 Július 24)

5


----------



## Liahmagus (2011 Július 24)

6


----------



## Liahmagus (2011 Július 24)

7


----------



## raday (2011 Július 24)

Alea jacta est.-A kocka el van vetve.


----------



## Liahmagus (2011 Július 24)

8


----------



## Liahmagus (2011 Július 24)

9


----------



## raday (2011 Július 24)

Az okos asszony nem kérdi hol volt a férje.Az okos asszony tudja.


----------



## Liahmagus (2011 Július 24)

10


----------



## raday (2011 Július 24)

Köszönöm


----------



## raday (2011 Július 24)

Mindjárt megvan a 20.


----------



## raday (2011 Július 24)

már megvan a 20 hozzászólás,de nem engedi letölteni amit akarok


----------



## Liahmagus (2011 Július 24)

11


----------



## Liahmagus (2011 Július 24)

12


----------



## raday (2011 Július 24)

Már megvan a 20,de nemenged tölteni.


----------



## Liahmagus (2011 Július 24)

13


----------



## Liahmagus (2011 Július 24)

14


----------



## Liahmagus (2011 Július 24)

15


----------



## Liahmagus (2011 Július 24)

16


----------



## Liahmagus (2011 Július 24)

17


----------



## Liahmagus (2011 Július 24)

18


----------



## Liahmagus (2011 Július 24)

19


----------



## Liahmagus (2011 Július 24)

20


----------



## Blazehun (2011 Július 24)

1


----------



## Blazehun (2011 Július 24)

*2*

2


----------



## Blazehun (2011 Július 24)

*7*

7


----------



## Blazehun (2011 Július 24)

*8*

8


----------



## Blazehun (2011 Július 24)

*9*

9


----------



## Blazehun (2011 Július 24)

*10*

10


----------



## Blazehun (2011 Július 24)

12


----------



## Blazehun (2011 Július 24)

13


----------



## Blazehun (2011 Július 24)

14


----------



## Blazehun (2011 Július 24)

15


----------



## Blazehun (2011 Július 24)

16


----------



## Blazehun (2011 Július 24)

17


----------



## Blazehun (2011 Július 24)

18


----------



## Blazehun (2011 Július 24)

19


----------



## Blazehun (2011 Július 24)

21


----------



## Blazehun (2011 Július 24)

22


----------



## Blazehun (2011 Július 24)

23


----------



## Blazehun (2011 Július 24)

elég lesz?


----------



## ILike31 (2011 Július 24)

*igen ez nagyon jó*

Sajnos nem tudom biztosan a helyét annak az üzenetnek, mellyel a 20 üzenetet biztosítani tudom.


----------



## ILike31 (2011 Július 24)

Jó így?


----------



## ILike31 (2011 Július 24)

Csók mindenkinek.!


----------



## ILike31 (2011 Július 24)

Oke


----------



## ILike31 (2011 Július 24)

Itt esik az eső!


----------



## ILike31 (2011 Július 24)

*helló*

Szia.!


----------



## ILike31 (2011 Július 24)

Rendben


----------



## ILike31 (2011 Július 24)

Mamóka


----------



## csabi23 (2011 Július 24)

remenyseg írta:


> Ez a tema egy blogombeli bejegyzesem,de mivel tobben javasoltak,hogy vitat erdemlo...elhoztam ide.Tehat,holgyeim es uraim ...lehet "vitatkozni"!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## csabi23 (2011 Július 24)

sorcier írta:


> Ozikes terito
> A minta sajat ujsagombol van,a rairt "vuka" nick is az enyem az NLC-n.



Köszönet.


----------



## Rolyka86 (2011 Július 24)

*a*

a


----------



## Rolyka86 (2011 Július 24)

1


----------



## Rolyka86 (2011 Július 24)

*2*

2


----------



## Rolyka86 (2011 Július 24)

3


----------



## Rolyka86 (2011 Július 24)

*4*

4


----------



## Rolyka86 (2011 Július 24)

5


----------



## Rolyka86 (2011 Július 24)

*6*

6


----------



## Rolyka86 (2011 Július 24)

7


----------



## Rolyka86 (2011 Július 24)

8


----------



## Rolyka86 (2011 Július 24)

9


----------



## Rolyka86 (2011 Július 24)

*10*

10


----------



## Robert78 (2011 Július 24)

*Igen, szeretném összeszedni a 20 hozzászólást! :-D*



Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg




Szükségem van Wladislaw Szpilman: A zongorista c. művére!


----------



## Robert78 (2011 Július 24)

*:-d*

Még mindig kell a könyv! 
Értékelném, ha valaki megküldené! :-D
http://www.romanishib.hu


----------



## Robert78 (2011 Július 24)

*???*

Újra! 
Wladislaw Szpilmantól A zongorista c. művet szeretném megkapni olvasható formában....


----------



## Robert78 (2011 Július 24)

Ezen a fordításon dolgozom, ezért van szükségem a könyvre! http://www.romanishib.hu/?p=487


----------



## Robert78 (2011 Július 24)

*még mindig kell*

kell! :-D


----------



## Robert78 (2011 Július 24)

*1*

1


----------



## Robert78 (2011 Július 24)

*2*

2


----------



## Robert78 (2011 Július 24)

*3*

3


----------



## Robert78 (2011 Július 24)

*4*

4


----------



## Robert78 (2011 Július 24)

*5*

5


----------



## Robert78 (2011 Július 24)

*6*

6


----------



## Robert78 (2011 Július 24)

*7*

7


----------



## Robert78 (2011 Július 24)

*8*

8


----------



## Robert78 (2011 Július 24)

*9*

9


----------



## Robert78 (2011 Július 24)

*10*

10


----------



## Robert78 (2011 Július 24)

*11*

11


----------



## Robert78 (2011 Július 24)

*13*

13


----------



## Robert78 (2011 Július 24)

*14*

14


----------



## milara89 (2011 Július 24)

21


----------



## Robert78 (2011 Július 24)

*15*

15


----------



## gmanich (2011 Július 24)

szia1


----------



## milara89 (2011 Július 24)

22


----------



## gmanich (2011 Július 24)

szia2


----------



## milara89 (2011 Július 24)

23


----------



## gmanich (2011 Július 24)

szia3


----------



## milara89 (2011 Július 24)

szervusz


----------



## gmanich (2011 Július 24)

szia4


----------



## gmanich (2011 Július 24)

szia5


----------



## gmanich (2011 Július 24)

szia6


----------



## Robert78 (2011 Július 24)

*16*

16


----------



## gmanich (2011 Július 24)

szia8


----------



## gmanich (2011 Július 24)

szia9


----------



## Robert78 (2011 Július 24)

Szia!


----------



## gmanich (2011 Július 24)

szia10


----------



## gmanich (2011 Július 24)

szia11


----------



## gmanich (2011 Július 24)

szia12


----------



## gmanich (2011 Július 24)

szia13


----------



## gmanich (2011 Július 24)

szia14


----------



## gmanich (2011 Július 24)

szia15


----------



## gmanich (2011 Július 24)

szia16


----------



## gmanich (2011 Július 24)

szia17


----------



## gmanich (2011 Július 24)

szia18


----------



## gmanich (2011 Július 24)

szia19


----------



## gmanich (2011 Július 24)

szia20


----------



## petúnia79 (2011 Július 24)

Szuper!


----------



## petúnia79 (2011 Július 24)

köszi!


----------



## vje (2011 Július 24)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


hogy is van ez?


----------



## vje (2011 Július 24)

sziasztok


----------



## vje (2011 Július 24)

szia 1


----------



## vje (2011 Július 24)

szia 2


----------



## vje (2011 Július 24)

szia 3


----------



## vje (2011 Július 24)

szia 4


----------



## vje (2011 Július 24)

szia 5


----------



## vje (2011 Július 24)

szia 6


----------



## vje (2011 Július 24)

:77:
szia 7


----------



## vje (2011 Július 24)




----------



## vje (2011 Július 24)




----------



## vje (2011 Július 24)




----------



## vje (2011 Július 24)

13.


----------



## vje (2011 Július 24)




----------



## vje (2011 Július 24)

kiss
15


----------



## vje (2011 Július 24)

:66:


----------



## vje (2011 Július 24)

:twisted:
17.


----------



## vje (2011 Július 24)

:55:


----------



## vje (2011 Július 24)

:4:


----------



## vje (2011 Július 24)

:0:
ez a vége?


----------



## macsek512 (2011 Július 24)

szotyi 1


----------



## macsek512 (2011 Július 24)

szotyi 2


----------



## macsek512 (2011 Július 24)

szotyi 3


----------



## macsek512 (2011 Július 24)

szotyi 4


----------



## macsek512 (2011 Július 24)

szotyi 5


----------



## macsek512 (2011 Július 24)

szotyi 6


----------



## macsek512 (2011 Július 24)

szotyi 7


----------



## macsek512 (2011 Július 24)

szotyi 8


----------



## macsek512 (2011 Július 24)

szotyi 9


----------



## macsek512 (2011 Július 24)

szotyi 10


----------



## macsek512 (2011 Július 24)

szotyi 11


----------



## macsek512 (2011 Július 24)

szotyi 12


----------



## macsek512 (2011 Július 24)

szotyi 13


----------



## macsek512 (2011 Július 24)

szotyi 14


----------



## macsek512 (2011 Július 24)

szotyi 15


----------



## macsek512 (2011 Július 24)

szotyi 16


----------



## macsek512 (2011 Július 24)

szotyi 17


----------



## macsek512 (2011 Július 24)

szotyi 18


----------



## macsek512 (2011 Július 24)

szotyi tizen... most figyelj ...kilenc


----------



## macsek512 (2011 Július 24)

szotyi 20
ohyeahh


----------



## nanszakeva (2011 Július 24)

ökőrkedő


----------



## ifjustalker (2011 Július 24)

Hali mindenkinek!


----------



## jozi6868 (2011 Július 24)

kisskiss


Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


----------



## jozi6868 (2011 Július 24)

kisskiss


Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg



hel


----------



## jozi6868 (2011 Július 24)

kiss


momar írta:


> csak lassan


----------



## jozi6868 (2011 Július 24)

kiss


ifjustalker írta:


> Hali mindenkinek!


----------



## jozi6868 (2011 Július 24)

kiss


jozi6868 írta:


> kiss


----------



## jozi6868 (2011 Július 24)

kiss


Blazehun írta:


> 22


----------



## jozi6868 (2011 Július 24)

kiss


OLI23 írta:


> már csak 1 perc


----------



## jozi6868 (2011 Július 24)

kiss


Rolyka86 írta:


> 6


----------



## jozi6868 (2011 Július 24)

kiss


macsek512 írta:


> szotyi 1


----------



## jozi6868 (2011 Július 24)

kiss


macsek512 írta:


> szotyi 1


----------



## jozi6868 (2011 Július 24)

ifjustalker írta:


> Hali mindenkinek!


----------



## jozi6868 (2011 Július 24)

jozi6868 írta:


> kisskiss


----------



## jozi6868 (2011 Július 24)

:sad::66::777::55::5::222::kaboom::-o:idea::--::99:


Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


----------



## jozi6868 (2011 Július 24)

kiss


jozi6868 írta:


>


----------



## jozi6868 (2011 Július 24)

\\m/:roll::twisted::22::444:


jozi6868 írta:


> kiss


----------



## idea (2011 Július 25)

hát szia


----------



## Dexsaw (2011 Július 25)

1


----------



## Dexsaw (2011 Július 25)

2


----------



## Dexsaw (2011 Július 25)

3


----------



## Dexsaw (2011 Július 25)

4


----------



## Dexsaw (2011 Július 25)

5


----------



## piciapuci (2011 Július 25)

Hello mindenki!piciapuci vagyok.tegnap regisztráltam,de most nagyon megvagyok ijedve,mert sokmindent nem értek hiába böngészem az oldalakat.Pedig szeretnék tag lenni,tartozni egy közösséghez,új embereket,gondolatokat megismerni ,de sajnos már nem vagyok fiatal,igy nehezebben sajátitok el új dolgokat.Ha valaki tudna segiteni úgy "konyhanyelven"hogy én is értsem,nagyon hálás lennék.
Próbálkozok többször,de ha mégse jönne össze...legalább megpróbáltam.
Üdvözlet mindenkinekiciapuci /Magyarország,Békéscsaba/


----------



## piros55 (2011 Július 25)

*Sziasztok !*


----------



## sykon (2011 Július 25)

hello!


----------



## sykon (2011 Július 25)

8


----------



## sykon (2011 Július 25)

9


----------



## sykon (2011 Július 25)

10


----------



## sykon (2011 Július 25)

11


----------



## sykon (2011 Július 25)

12


----------



## sykon (2011 Július 25)

13


----------



## sykon (2011 Július 25)

14


----------



## sykon (2011 Július 25)

15


----------



## sykon (2011 Július 25)

16


----------



## sykon (2011 Július 25)

17


----------



## sykon (2011 Július 25)

18


----------



## sykon (2011 Július 25)

19


----------



## sykon (2011 Július 25)

20


----------



## sykon (2011 Július 25)

21


----------



## ezoboyz (2011 Július 25)

"Az igazság veszedelmes - mert a látszatok papírvilágában élünk, s ha az igazság megnyilvánul: elégeti."

/Müller Péter/


----------



## ezoboyz (2011 Július 25)

"A neurózis. A hisztéria. A depresszió. Az Igazi Férfi ezeket nem ismeri. Szomorú lehet, de depressziós soha. Mert az már az önelvesztés jele. A depresszió nem egyéb, mint a szellem elárulásának a következménye."

/Müller Péter/


----------



## ezoboyz (2011 Július 25)

"Felnőni azt jelenti, hogy letéped azt, aki eddig voltál, s belenősz abba, aki leszel."

/Müller Péter/


----------



## ezoboyz (2011 Július 25)

"Aki nem tudja átélni a másik örömét, fájdalmát, aki képtelen belebújni egy másik ember lelkébe, aki nem éli át, hogy a másik ember önálló világ - az (...) nem tud szeretni még."

/Müller Péter/


----------



## Hugo98 (2011 Július 25)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


 
ebook fel/letöltés. Ha jól értem vadásszak 20 ebook ot és utána töltjhetek le..2 nap alatt csak sikrül..


----------



## Hugo98 (2011 Július 25)

Hi!


----------



## nemfoglalt (2011 Július 25)

x


----------



## Bidzsikrumpli (2011 Július 25)

Sziasztok!
Örülök hogy rátaláltam erre az oldalra!


----------



## Bidzsikrumpli (2011 Július 25)

Hogy vagytok?


----------



## Bidzsikrumpli (2011 Július 25)

asdf


----------



## Zseve (2011 Július 25)




----------



## Zseve (2011 Július 25)

:444:


----------



## Zseve (2011 Július 25)

:0:


----------



## Zseve (2011 Július 25)

:11:


----------



## Zseve (2011 Július 25)

:55:


----------



## Zseve (2011 Július 25)

:...:


----------



## Zseve (2011 Július 25)

kiss


----------



## Zseve (2011 Július 25)

:d


----------



## Zseve (2011 Július 25)

:23:


----------



## Zseve (2011 Július 25)

:77:


----------



## Zseve (2011 Július 25)

:7:


----------



## Zseve (2011 Július 25)

:ugras:


----------



## Zseve (2011 Július 25)

:777:


----------



## Zseve (2011 Július 25)

:44:


----------



## ZsR (2011 Július 25)

Köszi a linket! Nagyon szeretjük a Buborék együttest! 
Ne haragudj kedves Matyus13 de még 4 post-ot csinálok ide mert nem engedélyzik a link láthatóságát...
Köszi mégegyszer!
Legyen szép napod!
ui:köszi hogy örömet okozhatok a segítségeddel a kislányomnak!


----------



## ZsR (2011 Július 25)

2


----------



## ZsR (2011 Július 25)

Jajj annyira gáz hogy ezt kell csinálnom!!!! adminok please forgive me!


----------



## ZsR (2011 Július 25)

4


----------



## ZsR (2011 Július 25)

5.


----------



## Komiklos (2011 Július 25)

sziasztok


----------



## Komiklos (2011 Július 25)

hm


----------



## Komiklos (2011 Július 25)

Hogy lehet


----------



## Komiklos (2011 Július 25)

beszúrni szmájlikat?


----------



## aszuszsukézc (2011 Július 25)

Sziasztok


----------



## Bidzsikrumpli (2011 Július 25)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Bidzsikrumpli (2011 Július 25)

:0:


----------



## Bidzsikrumpli (2011 Július 25)

:88:


----------



## johnnyripper (2011 Július 25)

Üdv mindenkinek!


----------



## johnnyripper (2011 Július 25)

Ma szép napunk van, nemdebár? Élvezzük!


----------



## johnnyripper (2011 Július 25)

Errefelé hideg van, és ilyenkor szerintem nincs is jobb, mint egy kiadós bögre forró, méregerős kávé! Igyatok ti is egyet!


----------



## johnnyripper (2011 Július 25)

Kanada nyugati partvidékén milyen most az idő? Vancuver és környéke érdekelne, illetve részletesebben - bár nem Kanada, de ha már járt arra valaki... - Alaszka.


----------



## csabi23 (2011 Július 25)

Üdvözlet mindenkinek.


----------



## csabi23 (2011 Július 25)

20


----------



## csabi23 (2011 Július 25)

19


----------



## csabi23 (2011 Július 25)

18


----------



## csabi23 (2011 Július 25)

17


----------



## csabi23 (2011 Július 25)

16


----------



## csabi23 (2011 Július 25)

15


----------



## csabi23 (2011 Július 25)

14


----------



## csabi23 (2011 Július 25)

13


----------



## csabi23 (2011 Július 25)

12


----------



## csabi23 (2011 Július 25)

11


----------



## csabi23 (2011 Július 25)

10


----------



## csabi23 (2011 Július 25)

9


----------



## csabi23 (2011 Július 25)

8


----------



## csabi23 (2011 Július 25)

7


----------



## csabi23 (2011 Július 25)

6


----------



## csabi23 (2011 Július 25)

5


----------



## csabi23 (2011 Július 25)

4


----------



## csabi23 (2011 Július 25)

3


----------



## andipeti2 (2011 Július 25)

**

1. hozzászólás


----------



## Gitta77 (2011 Július 25)

Sziasztok! Üdv mindenkinek!


----------



## kataphone (2011 Július 25)

Sziasztok, megint kincset találtam! Csak tudnám már letölteni!


----------



## kataphone (2011 Július 25)

Nem akartam hülyeségeket írogatni a 20 hozzászólásért, de egy pár hozzászólásom elveszett, amiket blogokra írogattam :-( Nem értem...


----------



## Bidzsikrumpli (2011 Július 25)

Elég esős és szomorú az idő!  Nem túl nyárias, inkább őszies


----------



## Bidzsikrumpli (2011 Július 25)

Ilyenkor nincs is jobb..... mint egy bögre forró csoki....egy jó könyv ... egy jó kis délutáni alvás és egy kis keresztszemes hímeznivaló


----------



## Gitta77 (2011 Július 25)

Szuper, hogy rátaláltam erre az oldalra!


----------



## Gitta77 (2011 Július 25)

Három .....


----------



## kicsikata07 (2011 Július 25)

jelen


----------



## Bidzsikrumpli (2011 Július 25)

Ilyenkor nincs is jobb..... mint egy bögre forró csoki....egy jó könyv ... egy jó kis délutáni alvás és egy kis keresztszemes hímeznivaló :smile:


----------



## kicsikata07 (2011 Július 25)

2


----------



## kicsikata07 (2011 Július 25)

három


----------



## kicsikata07 (2011 Július 25)

négy


----------



## kicsikata07 (2011 Július 25)

szuper ez az oldal


----------



## kicsikata07 (2011 Július 25)

köszönet érte a kitalálójának


----------



## kicsikata07 (2011 Július 25)

szép napot mindenkinek


----------



## kicsikata07 (2011 Július 25)

jelen...


----------



## kicsikata07 (2011 Július 25)

9


----------



## kicsikata07 (2011 Július 25)

10


----------



## kicsikata07 (2011 Július 25)

11


----------



## kicsikata07 (2011 Július 25)

12


----------



## kicsikata07 (2011 Július 25)

13


----------



## kicsikata07 (2011 Július 25)

14


----------



## kicsikata07 (2011 Július 25)

15


----------



## kicsikata07 (2011 Július 25)

16


----------



## kicsikata07 (2011 Július 25)

17


----------



## kicsikata07 (2011 Július 25)

18


----------



## kicsikata07 (2011 Július 25)

19


----------



## kicsikata07 (2011 Július 25)

végül 20


----------



## lilluska24 (2011 Július 25)

1.


----------



## lilluska24 (2011 Július 25)

2,


----------



## lilluska24 (2011 Július 25)

3,


----------



## lilluska24 (2011 Július 25)

4,


----------



## lilluska24 (2011 Július 25)

5,


----------



## lilluska24 (2011 Július 25)

6,


----------



## lilluska24 (2011 Július 25)

7,


----------



## lilluska24 (2011 Július 25)

8,


----------



## lilluska24 (2011 Július 25)

9,


----------



## lilluska24 (2011 Július 25)

10,


----------



## lilluska24 (2011 Július 25)

11


----------



## tegyu (2011 Július 25)

1, megérett a meggy


----------



## tegyu (2011 Július 25)

2, csipkebokor vessző.


----------



## tegyu (2011 Július 25)

3, te leszel a párom.


----------



## tegyu (2011 Július 25)

4, észnél légy!


----------



## lilluska24 (2011 Július 25)

12


----------



## tegyu (2011 Július 25)

5, leesett a köd.


----------



## tegyu (2011 Július 25)

6, hasad a pad.


----------



## tegyu (2011 Július 25)

7, virágos a rét.


----------



## tegyu (2011 Július 25)

8, leszakadt a polc.


----------



## tegyu (2011 Július 25)

9, kis Ferenc.


----------



## tegyu (2011 Július 25)

10, tiszta víz, ha nem tiszta, vidd vissza, majd a cica megissza.


----------



## tegyu (2011 Július 25)

11, nincsen aki belemegy.


----------



## tegyu (2011 Július 25)

12, leégett a háztető.


----------



## tegyu (2011 Július 25)

13, a világot körbejárom.


----------



## tegyu (2011 Július 25)

14, ebbe nehogy belelépj!


----------



## tegyu (2011 Július 25)

15, valaki mindig beleköt.


----------



## tegyu (2011 Július 25)

16, ne tömd túl a hasadat!


----------



## lilluska24 (2011 Július 25)

13


----------



## tegyu (2011 Július 25)

17, csengess mielőtt belépnél!


----------



## tegyu (2011 Július 25)

18, tele van a könyvespolc.


----------



## tegyu (2011 Július 25)

19, azért nem jó, mert nem figyelsz!


----------



## tegyu (2011 Július 25)

20, el ne ússz! Mert ha elúszol, soha nem tudsz visszajönni!


----------



## pitye (2011 Július 25)

Sziasztok!Köszönöm a segítséget, a hozzászólásokat nem tudtam, hogy kell
intézniitye


----------



## pitye (2011 Július 25)

Nagyon tetszik a fórum: pitye


----------



## tegyu (2011 Július 25)

Ende


----------



## Gitta77 (2011 Július 25)

Eddig sok érdekes kincset találtam!


----------



## Gitta77 (2011 Július 25)

Millió köszönet!


----------



## pitye (2011 Július 25)

Üdvözlök mindenkititye


----------



## pitye (2011 Július 25)

Sziasztok, nagyon szép dolgokat gyüjtöttetek össze: pitye


----------



## pitye (2011 Július 25)

Ha elérem a lehetőségét, én is szívesen küldök anyagot, sok témában: pitye


----------



## lilluska24 (2011 Július 25)

13


----------



## pitye (2011 Július 25)

Csíra ételrecepteket keresek: pitye


----------



## pitye (2011 Július 25)

Szeretek énekelni: pitye


----------



## lilluska24 (2011 Július 25)

14


----------



## szirk (2011 Július 25)

1
Segíts barátaidon, nem felejtik el. Mindig eszükbe jutsz, valahányszor bajba kerülnek


----------



## pitye (2011 Július 25)

Az én apám is Canadában él: pitye


----------



## szirk (2011 Július 25)

2
Ne csak a barátaidat, hanem az ellenségeidet is engedd magadhoz közel, hogy rajtuk tarthasd a szemed!​


----------



## pitye (2011 Július 25)

Szeretek horgászni: pitye


----------



## npeter1 (2011 Július 25)

Mi folyik itt emberek? Csak jöttem köszönni. Remélem jó napotok van, ha nem, hát jó napot!


----------



## pitye (2011 Július 25)

Kottákat keresek: pitye


----------



## pitye (2011 Július 25)

Szívesen küldök kottákat, pl. magyar nótát: pitye


----------



## npeter1 (2011 Július 25)

Hát az biza nem sok, csuhallya.


----------



## szirk (2011 Július 25)

3
Az id a legjobb tanár – eltekintve attól, hogy az összes tanítványát megöli


----------



## pitye (2011 Július 25)

Szeretem nézni ,a canadai magyar tv-t. pitye


----------



## szirk (2011 Július 25)

4
A nőnek jobb, ha szép, mint okos; mert egy férfinak könnyebb nézelődni, mint gondolkodni


----------



## pitye (2011 Július 25)

Én is szívesen utaznék Canadába turistaként: pitye


----------



## szirk (2011 Július 25)

5
–​Hogy teremtette Isten a nőt?​–​Először megteremtette a kacsát, aztán a tyúkot, aztán a libát, aztán elfogyott a tolla.​


----------



## pitye (2011 Július 25)

Sokat horgászok: pitye


----------



## szirk (2011 Július 25)

6
–​​​​Miért lehet a férfiakat könnyebben pszichoanalizálni, mint a nőket?​– Mert nem szükséges őket visszavinni a gyerekkorukba. Még ott vannak.


----------



## pitye (2011 Július 25)

Szeretném, ha lennének canadai barátaim: pitye


----------



## szirk (2011 Július 25)

7
–​Hogyan keletkezik a nő?​– Kislány születik, és nő ész nélkül.


----------



## jozi6868 (2011 Július 25)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


----------



## pitye (2011 Július 25)

Budapesten most esik az eső: pitye


----------



## jozi6868 (2011 Július 25)

kiss


jozi6868 írta:


>


----------



## szirk (2011 Július 25)

8
A női intuíció több millió éves nem gondolkodás eredménye.


----------



## jozi6868 (2011 Július 25)

:!:kiss


szirk írta:


> 2
> Ne csak a barátaidat, hanem az ellenségeidet is engedd magadhoz közel, hogy rajtuk tarthasd a szemed!​


----------



## pitye (2011 Július 25)

Örülök, hogy rátok leltem: pitye


----------



## jozi6868 (2011 Július 25)

kiss


jozi6868 írta:


> :!:kiss


----------



## jozi6868 (2011 Július 25)

zizizizizizi


----------



## jozi6868 (2011 Július 25)

kisskisskiss


folken írta:


> 20 jön a busz


----------



## jozi6868 (2011 Július 25)

jozi6868 írta:


> kisskisskiss


----------



## szirk (2011 Július 25)

9
Két ivócimbora összefut:​–​Haver, mész ma este valahová?​– Á, dehogy! Ki se mozdulok a kocsmából!


----------



## pitye (2011 Július 25)

Szeretem a klasszikus zenét: pitye


----------



## lilluska24 (2011 Július 25)

15


----------



## lilluska24 (2011 Július 25)

16


----------



## jozi6868 (2011 Július 25)

kiss


pitye írta:


> Sziasztok!Köszönöm a segítséget, a hozzászólásokat nem tudtam, hogy kell
> intézniitye


----------



## pitye (2011 Július 25)

Szeretek táncolni: pitye


----------



## szirk (2011 Július 25)

10
A részeg tátott szájjal bámulja a konnektort
a kocsmában. Csuklik egyet, majd megkérdi:​– Mi az röfi, befalaztak?


----------



## szirk (2011 Július 25)

11
Egy elkeseredett férfi betér a kocsmába.
Átlép a földön fekvő​részegen, majd rámutat,
és a csaposhoz fordul:​
– Ugyanezt kérem!


----------



## pitye (2011 Július 25)

Nagyon sok lemezem van,szívesen töltök fel zenét: csak segítsetek, hogy
kell: pitye


----------



## szirk (2011 Július 25)

12
–​Hallom, hogy válni akarsz a feleségedtl. Miért?​–​Mindig a kocsmák körül kódorog.​–​Jesszusom, iszik?​– Nem. Engem keres.


----------



## bvera (2011 Július 25)

1


----------



## pitye (2011 Július 25)

Köszönöm, hogy segitetek: pitye


----------



## bvera (2011 Július 25)

2


----------



## bvera (2011 Július 25)

3


----------



## szirk (2011 Július 25)

13
János bácsi kitántorog a kocsmából. Az utcán nekimegy egy hölgynek, aki rögtön lekever neki
két hatalmas pofont, mire az öreg megrázza magát:​– Hű, de hamar hazaértem!


----------



## bvera (2011 Július 25)

4


----------



## bvera (2011 Július 25)

5


----------



## szirk (2011 Július 25)

14
Hajnali négykor hazajön a férj, csendben belopózik a hálószobába, és elkezd vetkzni. Ekkor
felébred az asszony:​–​Hová mész ilyen korán, Béla?​– Igazad van, inkább visszafekszem!


----------



## szirk (2011 Július 25)

15
A kocsma eltt egy tökrészeg férfi fekszik az aszfalton. Egy járókel​megkérdi:​
–​Mi történt magával?​– Semmi. Én vagyok a kocsma reklámja


----------



## szirk (2011 Július 25)

16
–​Annyit olvastam már a szesz és a dohányzás káros hatásáról, hogy elhatároztam abbahagyom…​–​A dohányzást vagy a piálást?​– Az olvasást


----------



## szirk (2011 Július 25)

17
A tökrészeg pasast beviszik a detoxikáló állomásra. Amikor magához tér, megkérdi:​–​Hol vagyok?​–​A kijózanítóban – feleli az ápoló.​– Ezt a pechet! Akkor most mehetek vissza megint a kocsmába


----------



## szirk (2011 Július 25)

18
–​A végrendeletemben a kórházra
hagytam az agyamat.​
–​És mit szólt ehhez a kórház igazgatója?​–​Azt, hogy minden csekélységet​
szívesen fogadnak.


----------



## szirk (2011 Július 25)

19
Pistike fut az anyjához:​–​Anyu! Az apu megint részeg!​–​Honnan veszed ezt kisfiam?​– Azt mondta, hogy szeret minket!


----------



## szirk (2011 Július 25)

20
A részeg feltántorog a buszra és lehuppan az egyik ülésre. Elétoppan egy „szentfazék”.​–​Gyermekem, te a pokolra jutsz! Mire a részeg:​– A fenébe is! Már megint rossz buszra szálltam!


----------



## szirk (2011 Július 25)

A kis falu plébánosa kijön a templomból,
és látja, hogy Miska bácsi részegen támasztja
a falat.​–​Miska bácsi! Mikor szokik már le az alkoholról?​–​Öreg vagyok én már ahhoz, hogy leszokjak
róla.
Leszokni sosem késő!​
– Akkor meg ráérek.


----------



## Eryka93 (2011 Július 25)

sziasztok


----------



## Eryka93 (2011 Július 25)

Gondoltam írok néhány idézetet, hogy hamarabb meglegyen a 20 hsz.


----------



## Eryka93 (2011 Július 25)

Ha valamelyik már volt itt, bocsi


----------



## Eryka93 (2011 Július 25)

A holdat is nézheti mindenki, ha el nem is érheti soha.
Gárdonyi Géza


----------



## Eryka93 (2011 Július 25)

Ellenség az ellenséggel megbékülhet hadban, de testvér a testvérrel nem.


----------



## Eryka93 (2011 Július 25)

Az élet rövid. Túl rövid ahhoz, hogy egyetlen másodpercig is olyasvalakire pazarold, aki nem becsül meg, nem értékel.
Sarah Dessen


----------



## Eryka93 (2011 Július 25)

Aki szeret, az nem vár a saját odaadásáért ellenszolgáltatást.
Umberto Eco


----------



## Eryka93 (2011 Július 25)

Az igaz szerelem nem okoz szenvedést, hanem arra ösztökél bennünket, hogy fejlődjünk és minél többet hozzunk ki magunkból.
Kinley MacGregor


----------



## Eryka93 (2011 Július 25)

Ami igazán a belsődből jön, az mindig helyes.
 Karate kölyök c. film


----------



## Eryka93 (2011 Július 25)

A lélek viharai ellen tablettákat szedni - gyönge dolog.
Popper Péter


----------



## Eryka93 (2011 Július 25)

Eszes lény az ember, tehát mérlegel: tegye, ne tegye. S közben kuncog benne a lélek: "Csak töprengj, okoskodj - dönteni úgyis én fogok, sőt már döntöttem is, ha te még nem is értesültél róla."
Ancsel Éva


----------



## Eryka93 (2011 Július 25)

A kutya éppen némaságával válik mindennél értékesebbé. Társaságában az ember rátalál a lelki békére, ahol a szavak elvesztik minden jelentőségüket!
John Galsworthy


----------



## Eryka93 (2011 Július 25)

Milyen furcsa, gondoltam: az állatok között is van gyűlölt és üldözött, egyedül élő, némán szenvedő.
Gárdonyi Géza


----------



## Eryka93 (2011 Július 25)

Az igazi szépségtől félnek, akik nem értik. (...) A szépség elviseléséhez erő kell, s akiben nincs meg ez a belső erő, az fél tőle és elkerüli.
Bihari Klára


----------



## Eryka93 (2011 Július 25)

Ha tudod valaki titkát, hatalmad van fölötte. A titok az ember gyengéje.
Brent Weeks


----------



## Eryka93 (2011 Július 25)

Az élet titkait mindenki magában hordja, csak kevesen tudják azokat megfejteni.
Csontos Márta


----------



## Eryka93 (2011 Július 25)

Nevess magadon, és nevess az életen. Ne gúnykacaj vagy önsajnálattól tocsogó nevetés legyen ez, hanem gyógyír, csodaszer, amely enyhíti a fájdalmat, kigyógyít a depresszióból, és segít megfelelő távolságból kezelni az adott pillanatban szörnyűnek látszó kudarcokat.
Og Mandino


----------



## Eryka93 (2011 Július 25)

A mai nap soha nem jön el újra. Éppen ezért használd ki minden pillanatát.
Ralph S. Marston, Jr.


----------



## Eryka93 (2011 Július 25)

Tudod, mit jelent optimistának lenni? Nem beszélni a körülöttünk levő rosszról.
 A farm, ahol élünk c. film


----------



## Eryka93 (2011 Július 25)

Őrlődsz valamin, nem igaz? Tudod, ilyenkor még fontosabb, hogy képes legyél mosolyogni.
 Fairy Tail c. film


----------



## Eryka93 (2011 Július 25)

Vannak pillanatok az életben, mikor csak pár lépést kellene tenni, és az ember elkerülné a végzetét.
Claire Kenneth


----------



## Eryka93 (2011 Július 25)

Vannak csaták, amelyeket nem nyerhetünk meg. Néha még csak küzdeni sem érdemes.
Darren Shan


----------



## Eryka93 (2011 Július 25)

Senki sem választhatja meg a végzetét és senki sem menekülhet előle.
 Merlin kalandjai c. film


----------



## Eryka93 (2011 Július 25)

Remélem tetszettek. Ha gondoljátok, írok még.


----------



## Noncsi1980 (2011 Július 25)

itt a lét a tét


----------



## Noncsi1980 (2011 Július 25)

Husz az egyház megreformálását követelte, melyet túlságosan elvilágiasodottnak tartott. Ezenfelül cseh nemzeti eszméket hirdetett, melyek a katolikus németség ellen irányultak.


----------



## Noncsi1980 (2011 Július 25)

De csak a prágai defenesztráció után veszik kezdetüket a fegyveres konfliktusok (1436-ban fejeződnek be) a husziták és a német király, Zsigmond között.


----------



## Noncsi1980 (2011 Július 25)

Bátyja, az esztergomi érsek pozsonyi udvarában élt, és az ott lévő híres pozsonyi kertről írta az első magyar nyelvű tudományos kertészeti művet, a `Posoni Kert`-et.


----------



## Noncsi1980 (2011 Július 25)

A prágai Újvárosban Husz János reformátor hívei megrohamozzák a tanácsházát. A fogva tartott huszitákat kiszabadítják, és két katolikus városi tanácsnokot letaszítanak az ablakból.


----------



## Noncsi1980 (2011 Július 25)

Ő volt az első magyar pomológus, 100 gyümölcsfajtát írt le saját megfigyelései alapján.


----------



## Noncsi1980 (2011 Július 25)

Munkássága volt az első kísérlet Magyarországon a mezőgazdasági, valamint kertészeti elmélet és gy


----------



## Noncsi1980 (2011 Július 25)

Fő műve két évszázadon át az egyetlen ilyen témájú magyar nyelvű szakkönyv volt, amely nyelvtörténeti szempontból még ma is értékes. Trencsénben hunyt el 1666. június 2-án.


----------



## Noncsi1980 (2011 Július 25)

miért nem enged letölteni ég mindig innen?


----------



## Lili63 (2011 Július 25)

Üdv mindenkinek!


Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


----------



## Dexsaw (2011 Július 25)

A minap egy új dimenzióba léphettem, egy egész élet vonult át rajtam, miközben csendeben a szobámban ültem : D Csend volt, mégis fülsüketítő zaj kínzott, mintha az agyamat szétfeszítették volna vékony húrokká, s vadul pengetni kezdték volna. Az agyam kész lett volna bármelyik percben felrobbanni. Ám ekkor jöttem rá, ez egy harc. Egy harc önmagam gépezete ellen. He : D


----------



## Dexsaw (2011 Július 25)

Amúgy helo


----------



## zfarkasnori (2011 Július 25)

Sziasztok! Már régóta szeretnék állandó tag lenni, de ez eddig sajna nem sikerült!


----------



## zfarkasnori (2011 Július 25)

...csak az a baj, hogy időhiánnyal küzdök...


----------



## zfarkasnori (2011 Július 25)

...de gondolom ezzel sokan vagyunk így...


----------



## zfarkasnori (2011 Július 25)

...főleg akinek gyereke van...


----------



## zfarkasnori (2011 Július 25)

Most talán számolgatni kezdek : 1...


----------



## zfarkasnori (2011 Július 25)

2


----------



## zfarkasnori (2011 Július 25)

...3....


----------



## zfarkasnori (2011 Július 25)

....4.... előbb utóbb csak meglesz az a 20 hozzászólás


----------



## zfarkasnori (2011 Július 25)

Na, már jól haladok!


----------



## zfarkasnori (2011 Július 25)

És a fele már meg is van! 10-nél tartok!


----------



## zfarkasnori (2011 Július 25)

Király!


----------



## zfarkasnori (2011 Július 25)

Elég sok téma érdekel, ami itt a fórumon megtalálható!


----------



## zfarkasnori (2011 Július 25)

Szépen lassan fel is keresem majd mind...


----------



## zfarkasnori (2011 Július 25)

.....


----------



## zfarkasnori (2011 Július 25)

Nagyon küzdök, hogy meglegyen a 20.


----------



## zfarkasnori (2011 Július 25)

lassan, de biztosan...


----------



## zfarkasnori (2011 Július 25)

üdv mindenkinek.


----------



## zfarkasnori (2011 Július 25)

Most visszaszámolok, mert már nincs sok vissza: 3...


----------



## zfarkasnori (2011 Július 25)

...2....


----------



## zfarkasnori (2011 Július 25)

...1!!! Hihetetlen!


----------



## zfarkasnori (2011 Július 25)

Meg van a 20. 
Köszönöm mindenkinek!


----------



## SzESz86 (2011 Július 25)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszonni.
> Itt a lehetoseg


 fd


----------



## bobbybinary (2011 Július 25)

*Távolkeleti könyvek*

Rengeteg jó könyvet láttam ezen a fórumon...


----------



## bobbybinary (2011 Július 25)

*Távolkeleti könyvek*



bobbybinary írta:


> Rengeteg jó könyvet láttam ezen a fórumon...


Leginkább távolkeleti témájú könyvek érdekelnek...


----------



## bobbybinary (2011 Július 25)

bobbybinary írta:


> Leginkább távolkeleti témájú könyvek érdekelnek...


Kína és Korea történelme érdekel a leginkább


----------



## bobbybinary (2011 Július 25)

bobbybinary írta:


> Kína és Korea történelme érdekel a leginkább


----------



## bobbybinary (2011 Július 25)

bobbybinary írta:


> Kína és Korea történelme érdekel a leginkább


sok kell még...


----------



## bobbybinary (2011 Július 25)

6.


----------



## bobbybinary (2011 Július 25)

7.


----------



## bobbybinary (2011 Július 25)

8.


----------



## bobbybinary (2011 Július 25)

9.


----------



## bobbybinary (2011 Július 25)

10


----------



## bobbybinary (2011 Július 25)

11


----------



## bobbybinary (2011 Július 25)

12


----------



## bobbybinary (2011 Július 25)

13


----------



## bobbybinary (2011 Július 25)

14


----------



## bobbybinary (2011 Július 25)

15


----------



## bobbybinary (2011 Július 25)

16


----------



## bobbybinary (2011 Július 25)

17


----------



## bobbybinary (2011 Július 25)

18


----------



## bobbybinary (2011 Július 25)

19


----------



## bobbybinary (2011 Július 25)

20


----------



## Dexsaw (2011 Július 25)

9


----------



## Dexsaw (2011 Július 25)

10


----------



## bobbybinary (2011 Július 25)

21


----------



## Dexsaw (2011 Július 25)

11


----------



## Dexsaw (2011 Július 26)

12


----------



## Dexsaw (2011 Július 26)

13


----------



## Dexsaw (2011 Július 26)

14


----------



## Dexsaw (2011 Július 26)

15


----------



## Dexsaw (2011 Július 26)

16


----------



## Dexsaw (2011 Július 26)

17


----------



## Dexsaw (2011 Július 26)

18


----------



## Dexsaw (2011 Július 26)

19


----------



## Dexsaw (2011 Július 26)

20


----------



## Dexsaw (2011 Július 26)

21?


----------



## Gitta77 (2011 Július 26)

Szép jó reggelt!


----------



## Gitta77 (2011 Július 26)

Üdv Mindenkinek!


----------



## Gitta77 (2011 Július 26)

nyolc......


----------



## Gitta77 (2011 Július 26)

kilenc.......


----------



## Gitta77 (2011 Július 26)

tíz !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gitta77 (2011 Július 26)

Még nem esik az eső...........


----------



## Gitta77 (2011 Július 26)

de várható ..............


----------



## Gitta77 (2011 Július 26)

>13<


----------



## Gitta77 (2011 Július 26)

>14<


----------



## Gitta77 (2011 Július 26)

>15<


----------



## Gitta77 (2011 Július 26)

>>16<<


----------



## Gitta77 (2011 Július 26)

>>17<<


----------



## Gitta77 (2011 Július 26)

>>18<<


----------



## Gitta77 (2011 Július 26)

>>csak kitartás<<


----------



## Gitta77 (2011 Július 26)

>>csak így tovább<<


----------



## Gitta77 (2011 Július 26)

>>még tovább<<


----------



## Akos276 (2011 Július 26)

*A húsz hozzászólás*

Még csak most léptem be, s most kezdek neki A húsz összegyűjtésének... na neki is kezdek!!!
20


----------



## Akos276 (2011 Július 26)

Tegnap találtam meg ezt az oldalt, miközben néhány ebook-ot kerestem... 
19


----------



## Akos276 (2011 Július 26)

Igazából nem tudom, hogyan is működik a fórum, csak írogatok, meg nézelődök, hogy meg legyen a kötelező...!
18


----------



## Akos276 (2011 Július 26)

Igazából nem tudom, hogyan is működik a fórum, csak írogatok, meg nézelődök, hogy meg legyen a kötelező...!
18


----------



## Akos276 (2011 Július 26)

Máris tanultam egy újat:

"Fórumunkban két üzenet küldése között 20 másodpercet kell várnod. Kérjük, próbáld újra 15 másodperc elteltével..."

16


----------



## Akos276 (2011 Július 26)

Mintha a szerver egy kicsit lassú lenne... legalább is nem kapkodja el a dolgot.
15


----------



## Akos276 (2011 Július 26)

Most komolyan, valaha valaki el fogja ezt olvasni???
14


----------



## Akos276 (2011 Július 26)

A 13-om az egy szerencsétlen szám... egyesek szerint!
13


----------



## Akos276 (2011 Július 26)

Szerintem nem...
12


----------



## Akos276 (2011 Július 26)

Milyen jót elbeszélgetek magammal... öröm az ilyen társaság!

11


----------



## Akos276 (2011 Július 26)

Félidő!!! Megyek is és megiszok egy kávét... vagy talán egy teát, de az is lehet, hogy sör lesz belőle, netán egy lélek erősítő feles.


----------



## Akos276 (2011 Július 26)

Az előbb elfelejtettem oda írni, hogy 10.

9


----------



## Akos276 (2011 Július 26)

Különben nyugodtan szóljatok rám, hogy ha rossz helyre írogatok!
8


----------



## Akos276 (2011 Július 26)

Azt sem tudom, a fórum melyik topikjában vagyok...
7


----------



## Akos276 (2011 Július 26)

Milyen hüje szó az már hogy topik... megyek is megnézni a Magyar Értelmező Kéziszótárban, hogy létezik-e egyáltalán
6


----------



## Akos276 (2011 Július 26)

Jó tudom, tudom, azt hogy hejesírás és a hüje j-vel írják...!
5


----------



## Akos276 (2011 Július 26)

Kérdezzetek meg egy öt évest! Ő biztos tudja!
4


----------



## Akos276 (2011 Július 26)

A múltkor is az ötéves unoka öcsém kioktatott... a sex témában... pirultam is! Hogy ezek mit nem tudnak már!!!

3


----------



## Akos276 (2011 Július 26)

Vagy csak én vagyok túl öreg? Na jó ebbe ne menjünk bele... úgyis mindjárt itt a vége!!!
2


----------



## Akos276 (2011 Július 26)

ITT A VÉGE!!! Egy élmény volt gyerekek... remélem nektek is!
1


----------



## Akos276 (2011 Július 26)

Na jó, stréberkedek még egy kicsikét, csak hogy szó ne érje a ház elejét!!! 0!!!

VÉGE (?)


----------



## sellocskeee (2011 Július 26)

thx


----------



## sellocskeee (2011 Július 26)

Az élet olyan mint egy doboz bonbon, nem tudhatod hogy mit veszel belőle.


----------



## sellocskeee (2011 Július 26)

Ha futok remeg a föld, az ég megnyílik és a halandók ujjonganak. Ez a diadal útja. És tiszteletkört teszek a tulajjal, aki virágos takarót tesz rám.


----------



## knezsu (2011 Július 26)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg




nagyon ötletes, köszönjük


----------



## ux1 (2011 Július 26)

Ezzel az erővel, felesleges a 20 hozzászólás


----------



## Katie9 (2011 Július 26)

:99:


----------



## ux1 (2011 Július 26)

thx


----------



## sellocskeee (2011 Július 26)

thx


----------



## sellocskeee (2011 Július 26)

So many people out there who will simply tell you: you can't. You've got to do turn around, take a deep breath and say: then just watch me & learn


----------



## sellocskeee (2011 Július 26)

_Boy_: Is there anything you would like to change on me? _Girl_: Nothing. I just love the way you are. And.. would you like to change something on me? _Boy_: Actually, there is one thing.. _Girl_: What?! _Boy_: Your surname


----------



## sellocskeee (2011 Július 26)

The perfect boyfriend doesn't drink, smoke, cheat - or exist


----------



## sellocskeee (2011 Július 26)

Egy próbát minden megér, viszont igazán kevés olyan dolog van, amiért érdemes küzdeni


----------



## sellocskeee (2011 Július 26)

A tánc csakis érzésekről szól, nem pedig arról, hogy lépsz egyet, miután elszámolsz négyig. Ha mindig mindent csak számolnék, könyvelő lennék, nem pedig táncos


----------



## sellocskeee (2011 Július 26)

Egy egész hétvégéd volt, hogy tanulj, miért nem csináltad meg a leckéd?" "Azért, anyu, mert van normális életem"


----------



## sellocskeee (2011 Július 26)

I wish I could go back to when I met you - and walk away


----------



## sellocskeee (2011 Július 26)

If someone wants you, then nothing can stop it. But if someone doesn't want you, nothing can change that.. so simple


----------



## sellocskeee (2011 Július 26)

Ha valaki téged akar, akkor senki és semmi sem állíthatja meg. De ha ez a valaki pont nem téged akar.. akkor ezen senki és semmi nem tud változtatni. Ilyen egyszerű


----------



## sellocskeee (2011 Július 26)

I'm good but not an angel, I do sin but I'm not the devil. I'm just a small girl in a big world trying to find someone to love


----------



## sellocskeee (2011 Július 26)

Jó vagyok, de nem egy angyal, követek el bűnt de nem vagyok ördög. Csak egy kislány vagyok a nagyvilágban, aki próbál találni valakit, akit szerethet!.. [Marilyn Monroe]


----------



## sellocskeee (2011 Július 26)

Can we pretend that airplanes in the night sky are like shooting stars? I could really use a wish right now


----------



## sellocskeee (2011 Július 26)

Nem tehetünk úgy, mintha a repülők az égen hullócsillagok lennének? Igazán jól jönne ha most kívánhatnék egyet


----------



## sellocskeee (2011 Július 26)

A smile gets involved nothing, but carries a big one out


----------



## sellocskeee (2011 Július 26)

Egy mosoly nem kerül semmibe, de nagyot visz véghez


----------



## sellocskeee (2011 Július 26)

I was wrong when I said every man is the same. The truth is either of them is worse than the other..


----------



## sellocskeee (2011 Július 26)

Tévedtem, mikor azt mondtam, minden pasi egyforma. Beláttam: egyik rosszabb, mint a másik..


----------



## sellocskeee (2011 Július 26)

I decided to give up all my addictions.. starting with you


----------



## sellocskeee (2011 Július 26)

Úgy döntöttem, felhagyok a káros szenvedélyeimmel; veled kezdem..


----------



## sellocskeee (2011 Július 26)

20


----------



## Rolyka86 (2011 Július 26)

32132


----------



## Rolyka86 (2011 Július 26)

*fgdf*

rtrgfgdfg


----------



## sellocskeee (2011 Július 26)

nfkaedqaw


----------



## Rolyka86 (2011 Július 26)

*fgfdgfd*

fhgfhg


----------



## Tori50 (2011 Július 26)

Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg



No, akkor neki is rugaszkodok! Köszi a segítséget!


----------



## Rolyka86 (2011 Július 26)

*4534*

fgdfgg


----------



## Rolyka86 (2011 Július 26)

*16*

16


----------



## Rolyka86 (2011 Július 26)

*17*

17


----------



## Rolyka86 (2011 Július 26)

18


----------



## Rolyka86 (2011 Július 26)

*19*

19


----------



## Rolyka86 (2011 Július 26)

20


----------



## Rolyka86 (2011 Július 26)

21


----------



## Tori50 (2011 Július 26)

Kiváncsi


----------



## Tori50 (2011 Július 26)

vagyok


----------



## Tori50 (2011 Július 26)

hogy


----------



## Tori50 (2011 Július 26)

így


----------



## Tori50 (2011 Július 26)

tényleg


----------



## Tori50 (2011 Július 26)

működik


----------



## Tori50 (2011 Július 26)

e?


----------



## Tori50 (2011 Július 26)

Úgy


----------



## Tori50 (2011 Július 26)

tűnik


----------



## Tori50 (2011 Július 26)

igen!


----------



## Tori50 (2011 Július 26)

De


----------



## Tori50 (2011 Július 26)

akkor


----------



## Tori50 (2011 Július 26)

mi


----------



## Tori50 (2011 Július 26)

értelme


----------



## Tori50 (2011 Július 26)

ennek


----------



## Tori50 (2011 Július 26)

a 20-as


----------



## Tori50 (2011 Július 26)

korlátozásnak?


----------



## Tori50 (2011 Július 26)

Mindegy,


----------



## Tori50 (2011 Július 26)

lényeg


----------



## Tori50 (2011 Július 26)

hogy


----------



## Tori50 (2011 Július 26)

megvan


----------



## Tori50 (2011 Július 26)

a húsz!!!


----------



## Chaton (2011 Július 26)

Sziasztok!


----------



## van3k (2011 Július 26)

*Köszöntő!*

Sziasztok! 
Én is új vagyok itt! Köszönöm a lehetőséget!


----------



## van3k (2011 Július 26)

Ez jó! Köszi...


----------



## van3k (2011 Július 26)

Szóval, akkor ide írhatok, akár 20 hozzászólást is?


----------



## van3k (2011 Július 26)

Hát


----------



## van3k (2011 Július 26)

akkor


----------



## van3k (2011 Július 26)

bele


----------



## van3k (2011 Július 26)

kell


----------



## van3k (2011 Július 26)

húznom,


----------



## van3k (2011 Július 26)

és


----------



## van3k (2011 Július 26)

hamar


----------



## van3k (2011 Július 26)

meg


----------



## zihe (2011 Július 26)

*Szuper!*

lesz


----------



## zihe (2011 Július 26)

van3k írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Én is új vagyok itt! Köszönöm a lehetőséget!


Ok


----------



## zihe (2011 Július 26)

van3k írta:


> Szóval, akkor ide írhatok, akár 20 hozzászólást is?


Rendben


----------



## zihe (2011 Július 26)

Én


----------



## van3k (2011 Július 26)

is


----------



## zihe (2011 Július 26)

*Sem*

sem


----------



## van3k (2011 Július 26)

jajj belezavarsz


----------



## zihe (2011 Július 26)

Értem,


----------



## zihe (2011 Július 26)

hogy


----------



## van3k (2011 Július 26)

de a lényeg, meglesz!


----------



## zihe (2011 Július 26)

mi


----------



## zihe (2011 Július 26)

az


----------



## zihe (2011 Július 26)

értelme


----------



## van3k (2011 Július 26)

remélem!


----------



## zihe (2011 Július 26)

ennek


----------



## zihe (2011 Július 26)

a


----------



## van3k (2011 Július 26)

mondom én!


----------



## zihe (2011 Július 26)

korlátozásnak


----------



## zihe (2011 Július 26)

11


----------



## zihe (2011 Július 26)

12


----------



## zihe (2011 Július 26)

13


----------



## zihe (2011 Július 26)

14


----------



## zihe (2011 Július 26)

15


----------



## zihe (2011 Július 26)

16


----------



## zihe (2011 Július 26)

17


----------



## zihe (2011 Július 26)

18


----------



## zihe (2011 Július 26)

19


----------



## zihe (2011 Július 26)

20


----------



## zihe (2011 Július 26)

és itt a plusz 1, biztos, ami biztos alapon


----------



## ux1 (2011 Július 26)

12?


----------



## ux1 (2011 Július 26)

14


----------



## ux1 (2011 Július 26)

18?


----------



## ux1 (2011 Július 26)

Na akkor blackjack?


----------



## tkrisz8 (2011 Július 26)

yeti108 írta:


> *Az ember csontjainak a fele a tenyerünkbe van*
> 
> *A másik fele a talpunkban. De mi van közte???? *


 
ez engem is érdekelne....


----------



## tkrisz8 (2011 Július 26)

Progressor írta:


> Egy házaspár, nyaral a tengerparton. A nő bent van a vízben és kiszól a férjének, hogy:
> -Dezső, gyere a hullámra.
> Mire a férj:
> -Hagyjál már, élve se kívánlak.


----------



## fpetya35 (2011 Július 26)

*Hello Canada!!!!!!!!!!*



Melitta írta:


> Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
> Itt a lehetoseg



Sziasztok!!!!!!!!!!!Íme egy Kanadai szuper duo 2 száma!enjoy


----------



## szermek (2011 Július 26)

szükségem van néhány könyvre


----------



## szermek (2011 Július 26)

hogy letölthessek 20 hozzászólás kell


----------



## szermek (2011 Július 26)

ezt próbálom meg most összeszedni


----------



## szermek (2011 Július 26)

itt ezt megtehetem?


----------



## szermek (2011 Július 26)

néha filmeket is töltenék le


----------



## szermek (2011 Július 26)

de feltölteni is tudok


----------



## szermek (2011 Július 26)

de azt még nem tudom, hogyan kell


----------



## andante1 (2011 Július 26)

Köszönöm az ötleteket!


----------



## szermek (2011 Július 26)

Bár látok itt üzenetekben csatolmányokat, de nekem eddig nem sikerült


----------



## szermek (2011 Július 26)

Tud valaki segíteni?


----------



## szermek (2011 Július 26)

Azért előbb-utóbb rá fogok jönni


----------



## szermek (2011 Július 26)

A súgó sem segít


----------



## szermek (2011 Július 26)

Már találtam pár könyvet, de még nem tudok letölteni


----------



## szermek (2011 Július 26)

Jó, hogy vannak ilyen fórumok


----------



## szermek (2011 Július 26)

A CanadaHun az egyik kedvencem


----------



## szermek (2011 Július 26)

Sokat segít szegény kisembernek


----------



## szermek (2011 Július 26)

Még ritkaságokat is találhatok


----------



## szermek (2011 Július 26)

Csak pár kattintás az egész


----------



## szermek (2011 Július 26)

Most már búcsúzom


----------



## szermek (2011 Július 26)

Köszönöm a lehetőséget


----------



## dixi1994 (2011 Július 26)

A bánatomat italba akartam fojtani, de tudott úszni az a bestia.


----------



## ery_ancu (2011 Július 26)

sziasztok, sikerult a vizsgam


----------



## Gabo04 (2011 Július 26)

k


----------



## Gabo04 (2011 Július 26)

ö


----------



## Gabo04 (2011 Július 26)

s


----------



## Lordos77 (2011 Július 26)

Itt vagyok, megvan a 20 hozzászólás + 2 nap, de még mindig korlátozva vagyok. Nem értem


----------



## Gabo04 (2011 Július 26)

z


----------



## Gabo04 (2011 Július 26)

1


----------



## Gabo04 (2011 Július 26)

2


----------



## Gabo04 (2011 Július 26)

3


----------



## Gabo04 (2011 Július 26)

4


----------



## Gabo04 (2011 Július 26)

5


----------



## Gabo04 (2011 Július 26)

6


----------



## Gabo04 (2011 Július 26)

7


----------



## Gabo04 (2011 Július 26)

8


----------



## Gabo04 (2011 Július 26)

9


----------



## Gabo04 (2011 Július 26)

10


----------



## Gabo04 (2011 Július 26)

11


----------



## Gabo04 (2011 Július 26)

12


----------



## Gabo04 (2011 Július 26)

13


----------



## Gabo04 (2011 Július 26)

14


----------



## Gabo04 (2011 Július 26)

Köszönöm. remélem tudok feltölteni és letölteni is. További szép napot mindenkinek


----------



## pmkitti (2011 Július 26)

üdvözlet


----------



## pmkitti (2011 Július 26)

egy


----------



## pmkitti (2011 Július 26)

kettő


----------



## Gabo04 (2011 Július 26)

z


----------



## gyusziba (2011 Július 26)

Üdv !


----------



## gyusziba (2011 Július 26)

második


----------



## neptun83 (2011 Július 26)

sziasztok!


----------



## Gigi57 (2011 Július 26)

Szeretlek Benneteket!


----------



## Gigi57 (2011 Július 26)

Szeretlek Benneteket!2


----------



## Gigi57 (2011 Július 26)

3


----------



## Gigi57 (2011 Július 26)

4


----------



## Gigi57 (2011 Július 26)

5


----------



## Gigi57 (2011 Július 26)

6


----------



## Gigi57 (2011 Július 26)

7


----------



## tamasevarita (2011 Július 26)

jelen


----------



## Gigi57 (2011 Július 26)

8


----------



## Gigi57 (2011 Július 26)

9


----------



## Gigi57 (2011 Július 26)

10


----------



## tamasevarita (2011 Július 26)

2,szia


----------



## Gigi57 (2011 Július 26)

11


----------



## tamasevarita (2011 Július 26)

3


----------



## Gigi57 (2011 Július 26)

12


----------



## tamasevarita (2011 Július 26)

4


----------



## Gigi57 (2011 Július 26)

13


----------



## tamasevarita (2011 Július 26)

5


----------



## Gigi57 (2011 Július 26)

14


----------



## tamasevarita (2011 Július 26)

6


----------



## Gigi57 (2011 Július 26)

15


----------



## tamasevarita (2011 Július 26)

7


----------



## tamasevarita (2011 Július 26)

8


----------



## Gigi57 (2011 Július 26)

16


----------



## tamasevarita (2011 Július 26)

9,


----------



## Gigi57 (2011 Július 26)

17


----------



## Gigi57 (2011 Július 26)

18


----------



## tamasevarita (2011 Július 26)

10.


----------



## tamasevarita (2011 Július 26)

11.


----------



## Gigi57 (2011 Július 26)

19


----------



## Gigi57 (2011 Július 26)

20


----------



## tamasevarita (2011 Július 26)

12.


----------



## tamasevarita (2011 Július 26)

13,


----------



## tamasevarita (2011 Július 26)

14,


----------



## tamasevarita (2011 Július 26)

15,


----------



## tamasevarita (2011 Július 26)

16


----------



## tamasevarita (2011 Július 26)

17


----------



## tamasevarita (2011 Július 26)

18


----------



## tamasevarita (2011 Július 26)

19


----------



## tamasevarita (2011 Július 26)

20


----------



## tamasevarita (2011 Július 26)

Köszi szépen


----------



## Vera1716 (2011 Július 26)

1


----------



## Vera1716 (2011 Július 26)

1
22


----------



## Vera1716 (2011 Július 26)

1
22
333


----------



## Vera1716 (2011 Július 26)

1
22
333
4444


----------



## Vera1716 (2011 Július 26)

1
22
333
4444
55555


----------



## Vera1716 (2011 Július 26)

1
22
333
4444
55555
666666


----------



## Vera1716 (2011 Július 26)

1
22
333
4444
55555
666666
7777777


----------



## Vera1716 (2011 Július 26)

1
22
333
4444
55555
666666
7777777
88888888


----------



## Vera1716 (2011 Július 26)

1
22
333
4444
55555
666666
7777777
88888888
999999999


----------



## Vera1716 (2011 Július 26)

10


----------



## Vera1716 (2011 Július 26)

10
1111


----------



## Vera1716 (2011 Július 26)

10
1111
121212


----------



## Vera1716 (2011 Július 26)

10
1111
121212
13131313


----------



## Vera1716 (2011 Július 26)

10
1111
121212
13131313
1414141414


----------



## lenczi (2011 Július 26)

AndiC írta:


> _Zöld tea az első helyen, zsirégető hatása ismert, de legalább 1L (4 csésze) d.u. 5 óráig, persze cukor és más édesitőszerek nélkül, a filtert max 5 percig hagyni a teában. Aztán a fehér tea, lapacho, a mate (különösen reggel), guarana teák. Jobb izért lehet mentát csipkebogyót, stb. hozzátenni._
> _Édesség iránti vágy (ipari mennyiségben) krómhiányra utal, ezt tablettában lehet beszerezni. Krómhiány következtében emelkedhet a koleszterin és a vércukorszint, növekszik a szervezet insulin igénye, ami az édességvágyban nyilvánul meg.Természetes forrásai : _
> _a teljes kiőrlésű gabonák, sörélesztő, húsok, máj, sajt, hüvelyesek gazdag krómforrások, bár a felszívódás aránya nem túl magas._
> _Férjem ipari mennyiségű édességet volt képes eltüntetni, aztán a króm segitett ezen változtatni... _
> ...


köszi kiprobálom


----------



## Vera1716 (2011 Július 26)

10
1111
121212
13131313
1414141414
151515151515


----------



## Vera1716 (2011 Július 26)

10
1111
121212
13131313
1414141414
151515151515 
16161616161616


----------



## lenczi (2011 Július 26)

agi300 írta:


> Én próbáltam a zöldteát, szűzteát, borsmentateát is. Az a baj, hogy majdnem mindegyiktől állandóan wc-re kell mennem.


nekem is ez volt a problémám


----------



## Vera1716 (2011 Július 26)

10
1111
121212
13131313
1414141414
151515151515 
16161616161616
1717171717171717


----------



## Vera1716 (2011 Július 26)

10
1111
121212
13131313
1414141414
151515151515 
16161616161616
1717171717171717
181818181818181818


----------



## Vera1716 (2011 Július 26)

10
1111
121212
13131313
1414141414
151515151515 
16161616161616
1717171717171717
181818181818181818
19191919191919191919


----------



## Vera1716 (2011 Július 26)

10
1111
121212
13131313
1414141414
151515151515 
16161616161616
1717171717171717
181818181818181818
19191919191919191919
2020202020202020202020


----------



## lenczi (2011 Július 26)

molnarh írta:


> Ki lehet próbálni a mate teát, csak arra kell vigyázni hogy élénkítő hatású és enyhén vízhajtó.


erről még nem hallottam köszi


----------



## novertigo (2011 Július 26)

1


----------



## novertigo (2011 Július 26)

2


----------



## novertigo (2011 Július 26)

3


----------



## novertigo (2011 Július 26)

4


----------



## novertigo (2011 Július 26)

5


----------



## novertigo (2011 Július 26)

6


----------



## novertigo (2011 Július 26)

7


----------



## novertigo (2011 Július 26)

8


----------



## novertigo (2011 Július 26)

9


----------



## novertigo (2011 Július 26)

10


----------



## novertigo (2011 Július 26)

11


----------



## lenczi (2011 Július 26)

csipkebogyo írta:


> Ide kerülnek a sajátos nevelési igényű és beszédhibás gyermekek nevelését, fejlesztését segítő könyvek, eszközök, módszerek és ötletek.
> ​


nagyon jó


----------



## novertigo (2011 Július 26)

12


----------



## novertigo (2011 Július 26)

13


----------



## novertigo (2011 Július 26)

14


----------



## lenczi (2011 Július 26)

Gita44 írta:


> Beszéd fejlesztéshez javasolni tudom Bartos Erika mesekönyveit és verses könyveit. Hangulatos képek és egyszerű a gyerekekhez közel álló szövegek jellemzik könyveit.


tényleg jó


----------



## novertigo (2011 Július 26)

15


----------



## novertigo (2011 Július 26)

16


----------



## novertigo (2011 Július 26)

17


----------



## novertigo (2011 Július 26)

18


----------



## lenczi (2011 Július 26)

vakondok írta:


> Indirekt hangfejlesztés hangutánzással
> 
> **** hidden content ****


még nem tudom megnézni


----------



## novertigo (2011 Július 26)

19


----------



## novertigo (2011 Július 26)

20


----------



## novertigo (2011 Július 26)

21


----------



## lenczi (2011 Július 26)

vegsone írta:


> NAGYNÉ DR. RÉZ ILONA: Egyéni fejlesztési tervek gyűjteménye


kösz:!:


----------



## lenczi (2011 Július 26)

matyólányka írta:


> Használjátok egészséggel!


köszikiss


----------



## lenczi (2011 Július 26)

tavicsaj írta:


> beszédértés, beszédészlelés fejlesztése


már nagyon várom hogy megtudjam nyitni köszi


----------



## Bazsyx (2011 Július 26)

Hello,hello !


----------



## Dzsos (2011 Július 26)

Köszi


----------



## Dzsos (2011 Július 26)

Kerestem hol lehet írogatni


----------



## Dzsos (2011 Július 26)

Hát itt


----------



## Dzsos (2011 Július 26)

na még egyet


----------



## Dzsos (2011 Július 26)

hali


----------



## nyacsa (2011 Július 26)

jajj, végre!


----------



## nyacsa (2011 Július 26)

akkor most gyorsan


----------



## Dzsos (2011 Július 26)

8


----------



## nyacsa (2011 Július 26)

hozzászólok


----------



## Dzsos (2011 Július 26)

9


----------



## nyacsa (2011 Július 26)

Egyébként


----------



## nyacsa (2011 Július 26)

Tényleg


----------



## nyacsa (2011 Július 26)

Hozzászólnék


----------



## nyacsa (2011 Július 26)

és


----------



## Dzsos (2011 Július 26)

10


----------



## Dzsos (2011 Július 26)

11


----------



## nyacsa (2011 Július 26)

akkor is


----------



## nyacsa (2011 Július 26)

várnom kell 2 napot


----------



## nyacsa (2011 Július 26)

ha már régen


----------



## nyacsa (2011 Július 26)

regisztráltam?


----------



## nyacsa (2011 Július 26)

és


----------



## nyacsa (2011 Július 26)

most


----------



## nyacsa (2011 Július 26)

ezt


----------



## nyacsa (2011 Július 26)

meg kell


----------



## nyacsa (2011 Július 26)

csinálnom


----------



## nyacsa (2011 Július 26)

az


----------



## nyacsa (2011 Július 26)

édes


----------



## nyacsa (2011 Július 26)

kicsi


----------



## nyacsa (2011 Július 26)

páromnak


----------



## nyacsa (2011 Július 26)

és elértem!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tds77 (2011 Július 26)

itt vagyok


----------



## tds77 (2011 Július 26)

köszike


----------



## tds77 (2011 Július 26)

nagy


----------



## tds77 (2011 Július 26)

Kanada


----------



## tds77 (2011 Július 26)

megy


----------



## tds77 (2011 Július 26)

ez


----------



## tds77 (2011 Július 26)

gyorsan


----------



## nyary (2011 Július 26)

Köszönöm!


----------



## nyary (2011 Július 26)

Sziasztok!


----------



## nyary (2011 Július 26)

Van egy "kutyább fejű" shar-pei-em.


----------



## nyary (2011 Július 26)

Kék a nyelve.


----------



## nyary (2011 Július 26)

Illetve csak részben kék.


----------



## nyary (2011 Július 26)

Mert ahol nem kék,


----------



## nyary (2011 Július 26)

ott nyelv színű.


----------



## nyary (2011 Július 26)

Mert csak félig shar-pei ő.


----------



## nyary (2011 Július 26)

A másik fele coccer spániel.


----------



## nyary (2011 Július 26)

Az a helyzet,


----------



## nyary (2011 Július 26)

most


----------



## nyary (2011 Július 26)

na??


----------



## nyary (2011 Július 26)

most mi történik?


----------



## nyary (2011 Július 26)

miért rak ki mindig?


----------



## nyary (2011 Július 26)

Franz Bardon. Remélem találok majd társakat erre a témára!


----------



## nyary (2011 Július 26)

Asztrológia. Ilyen is van itt?


----------



## nyary (2011 Július 26)

Érdekel India.


----------



## nyary (2011 Július 26)

Türelmetlen vagyok már.


----------



## nyary (2011 Július 26)

Családállítás a kedvenc terápiám.


----------



## nyary (2011 Július 26)

A barátnőm rángatott el.


----------



## nyary (2011 Július 26)

És ezeket a mondatokat is ő írja, mert én lusta vagyok.


----------



## pinterd (2011 Július 26)

izgulok...és ez még csak az első


----------



## zizy1 (2011 Július 26)

sziasztok


----------



## pinterd (2011 Július 26)

na igen, van akinek segítség is jutott


----------



## kerdesfeltevo (2011 Július 26)

halihó!


----------



## zizy1 (2011 Július 26)

1


----------



## pinterd (2011 Július 26)

úgy tűnik, nem csak egyedül keresem a szavakat...


----------



## zizy1 (2011 Július 26)

2


----------



## pinterd (2011 Július 26)

már csak 17...


----------



## zizy1 (2011 Július 26)

3


----------



## zizy1 (2011 Július 26)

4


----------



## zizy1 (2011 Július 26)

5


----------



## pinterd (2011 Július 26)

16


----------



## zizy1 (2011 Július 26)

7


----------



## pinterd (2011 Július 26)

15


----------



## zizy1 (2011 Július 26)

8


----------



## pinterd (2011 Július 26)

14


----------



## pinterd (2011 Július 26)

13


----------



## pinterd (2011 Július 26)

12


----------



## zizy1 (2011 Július 26)

9 ezt a szívást..


----------



## zizy1 (2011 Július 26)

10


----------



## pinterd (2011 Július 26)

zizy1 - együttérzek...


----------



## zizy1 (2011 Július 26)

11


----------



## pinterd (2011 Július 26)

10


----------



## pinterd (2011 Július 26)

9


----------



## zizy1 (2011 Július 26)

12- de remélem megéri...


----------



## pinterd (2011 Július 26)

8


----------



## zizy1 (2011 Július 26)

13


----------



## zizy1 (2011 Július 26)

14 ennek így mi értelme..


----------



## pinterd (2011 Július 26)

én is ebben bízom


----------



## zizy1 (2011 Július 26)

15- már csak 5


----------



## pinterd (2011 Július 26)

6


----------



## zizy1 (2011 Július 26)

16


----------



## pinterd (2011 Július 26)

5


----------



## zizy1 (2011 Július 26)

17


----------



## pinterd (2011 Július 26)

4


----------



## zizy1 (2011 Július 26)

18


----------



## zizy1 (2011 Július 26)

19


----------



## pinterd (2011 Július 26)

azért az jó, h a 48 óra már letelt


----------



## pinterd (2011 Július 26)

2


----------



## pinterd (2011 Július 26)

öööö, utolsó?


----------



## kerdesfeltevo (2011 Július 26)

nagyon jó a fórum!


----------



## zizy1 (2011 Július 26)

20 nekem már vagy 4 éve...csak nem tudtam ezt a hozzászólás trükköt eddig.


----------



## pinterd (2011 Július 26)

és akkor most lesz nekem igazán jó


----------



## kerdesfeltevo (2011 Július 26)

1


----------



## zizy1 (2011 Július 26)

na, megpróbálom megint, sok sikert nektek is!


----------



## pinterd (2011 Július 26)

meg neked is...na körül is nézek


----------



## pinterd (2011 Július 26)

hm, vajon mikor érdemlem ki a tagságot? eltelt a 48 óra, megvan a min 20 üzenet...


----------



## pinterd (2011 Július 26)

holnap újra megpróbálom, hátha...


----------



## Csihun (2011 Július 27)

*Márpedig megnéztük*



Abigel573 írta:


> Kreáltam egy mindegy mit ír be szóláncot a kezdőknek... azt se használják...
> Talán túl egyszerű.


----------



## Csihun (2011 Július 27)

Látjátok, mikor regisztráltam?
Még nincs hozzáférésem.
Igaz hozzászólásom sem volt túl sok.


----------



## Csihun (2011 Július 27)

Neked sikerült!


----------



## Katalin/Anyoka (2011 Július 27)

mukk


----------



## Melitta (2011 Július 27)

Ezt a topicot lezarjuk es nyitunk egy 
Jelenletiiv II.

Ahol tovabb lehet folytatni a szamolas a gyors bejelentkezest.


----------



## Melitta (2011 Július 27)

Csihun írta:


> Látjátok, mikor regisztráltam?
> Még nincs hozzáférésem.
> Igaz hozzászólásom sem volt túl sok.




A lenyeg, ha evek multak is el ,nem felejtettel el minket.
Orulunk,hogy ismet itt vagy!


----------



## Atika99 (2011 Július 27)

Ügyes!


----------



## Atika99 (2011 Július 27)

Szupi!


----------



## sityuka80 (2012 Február 15)

*11*

11


----------



## sityuka80 (2012 Február 15)

12


----------



## sityuka80 (2012 Február 15)

1313


----------



## sityuka80 (2012 Február 15)

19


----------



## sityuka80 (2012 Február 15)

2121


----------



## finakg (2012 Február 15)

köszi


----------



## finakg (2012 Február 15)

10


----------



## finakg (2012 Február 15)

11


----------



## finakg (2012 Február 15)

12


----------



## finakg (2012 Február 15)

13


----------



## finakg (2012 Február 15)

14


----------



## gayana18 (2012 Február 15)

Szisztok.


----------



## gayana18 (2012 Február 15)

hmhm


----------



## gayana18 (2012 Február 15)

216478523487


----------



## gayana18 (2012 Február 15)

Jó a fórum


----------



## gayana18 (2012 Február 15)

sok minden van


----------



## gayana18 (2012 Február 15)

)))))))


----------



## gayana18 (2012 Február 15)

187251


----------



## gayana18 (2012 Február 15)

rhg


----------



## gayana18 (2012 Február 15)

khm


----------



## gayana18 (2012 Február 15)

az


----------



## gayana18 (2012 Február 15)

glkul


----------



## gayana18 (2012 Február 15)

jzt


----------



## gayana18 (2012 Február 15)

fghkkkjjhhgg


----------



## gayana18 (2012 Február 15)

jgkjk


----------



## gayana18 (2012 Február 15)

78753


----------



## gayana18 (2012 Február 15)

78


----------



## gayana18 (2012 Február 15)

358196


----------



## gayana18 (2012 Február 15)

546456465


----------



## gayana18 (2012 Február 15)

ui


----------



## gayana18 (2012 Február 15)

köszöntem!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gayana18 (2012 Február 15)

ez az utcso puszika!!!


----------



## tee01 (2012 Február 15)

*hmm*



karak írta:


> hm.


 hmm


----------



## tee01 (2012 Február 15)

*hmm*

hmm


----------



## Mónika2012 (2012 Február 15)

1valaky írta:


> szuper vagykiss


Hipp-hipp hurrá!


----------



## Mónika2012 (2012 Február 15)

karak írta:


> hm.


jó vagy!


----------



## Mónika2012 (2012 Február 15)

soundhead írta:


> Jelen!
> 
> Üdv mindenkinek...


 Neked is!


----------



## Mónika2012 (2012 Február 15)

kokkojambo írta:


> wwertz


Járd a táncot gyorsabban !


----------



## Mónika2012 (2012 Február 15)

szemiki írta:


> Nagyon jó ez az oldal.


Szerintem is!


----------



## Mónika2012 (2012 Február 15)

szemiki írta:


> Nagyon jó ez az oldal.


Csak így tovább........


----------



## Mónika2012 (2012 Február 15)

Lonci33 írta:


> örülök, hogy itt lehetek


Én is!


----------



## Mónika2012 (2012 Február 15)

tee01 írta:


> hmm


Nem értem, túl rövid!


----------



## Mónika2012 (2012 Február 15)

tee01 írta:


> hmm


rövidnek találom!


----------



## Mónika2012 (2012 Február 15)

gayana18 írta:


> jzt


hmmm...


----------



## Mónika2012 (2012 Február 15)

klne2 írta:


> Üdvözlet Szegedről!


és Forráskútról!


----------



## Mónika2012 (2012 Február 15)

gayana18 írta:


> 546456465


564321


----------



## Mónika2012 (2012 Február 15)

tee01 írta:


> hmm


üdv. mindenkinek


----------



## Mónika2012 (2012 Február 15)

gayana18 írta:


> 216478523487


56789


----------



## Mónika2012 (2012 Február 15)

zfarkasnori írta:


> Sziasztok! Már régóta szeretnék állandó tag lenni, de ez eddig sajna nem sikerült!


nekem is ez a problémám!


----------



## Mónika2012 (2012 Február 15)

gayana18 írta:


> glkul


huh!


----------



## Mónika2012 (2012 Február 15)

gayana18 írta:


> glkul





gelberose írta:


> ez már elég?


szerintem nem!


----------



## Mónika2012 (2012 Február 15)

gelberose írta:


> 20+1


jó neked!


----------



## Mónika2012 (2012 Február 15)

gelberose írta:


> Nem rossz! És működik


azt gondolom, Igen


----------



## Mónika2012 (2012 Február 15)

gyorfi borbala írta:


> jaj jaj


20+1 hurrá!


----------



## Mónika2012 (2012 Február 15)

isbn írta:


> 3


6


----------



## PrinstonL (2012 Február 15)

h


----------



## PrinstonL (2012 Február 15)

e


----------



## PrinstonL (2012 Február 15)

l


----------



## PrinstonL (2012 Február 15)

l_


----------



## PrinstonL (2012 Február 15)

ó


----------



## PrinstonL (2012 Február 15)

!


----------



## PrinstonL (2012 Február 15)

:444:


----------



## PrinstonL (2012 Február 15)

:111:


----------



## PrinstonL (2012 Február 15)

:9:


----------



## PrinstonL (2012 Február 15)




----------



## PrinstonL (2012 Február 15)

:33:


----------



## PrinstonL (2012 Február 15)




----------



## PrinstonL (2012 Február 15)

:twisted:


----------



## PrinstonL (2012 Február 15)

:kaboom:


----------



## PrinstonL (2012 Február 15)

kiss


----------



## PrinstonL (2012 Február 15)

:777:


----------



## PrinstonL (2012 Február 15)

:77:


----------



## PrinstonL (2012 Február 15)

\\m/


----------



## PrinstonL (2012 Február 15)

:razz:


----------



## PrinstonL (2012 Február 15)

:6:


----------



## PrinstonL (2012 Február 15)




----------



## PrinstonL (2012 Február 15)

:55:


----------



## PrinstonL (2012 Február 15)

:--:


----------



## PrinstonL (2012 Február 15)

:idea::99:


----------



## PrinstonL (2012 Február 15)




----------



## PrinstonL (2012 Február 15)

:d:4:


----------



## PrinstonL (2012 Február 15)

:11:


----------



## PrinstonL (2012 Február 15)




----------



## PrinstonL (2012 Február 15)




----------



## PrinstonL (2012 Február 15)

:8:


----------



## Zsanett1997 (2012 Február 15)

22 jelen


----------



## Zsanett1997 (2012 Február 15)

már rég meg van a 20 hozzászólásom meg 2 napos regim és mégse jó..


----------



## Zsanett1997 (2012 Február 15)

miért nem jó?:OOO letölteni se tudok semmit mert ezt irja ki hogy 20 hozzászólás plusz 2 napos regi


----------



## hugi0103 (2012 Február 15)




----------



## vicuska66 (2012 Február 15)

*hello*

jo a site


----------



## vicuska66 (2012 Február 15)




----------



## vicuska66 (2012 Február 15)

:d


----------



## vicuska66 (2012 Február 15)

hellodsj


----------



## libatolvaj (2012 Február 15)

ez meg mi ez?


----------



## libatolvaj (2012 Február 15)

ide kell írni hússzor valami böszmeséget?


----------



## libatolvaj (2012 Február 15)

tizennyócc


----------



## libatolvaj (2012 Február 15)

17


----------



## libatolvaj (2012 Február 15)

16. de állítólag úgysem lesz jó


----------



## libatolvaj (2012 Február 15)

még 15.


----------



## libatolvaj (2012 Február 15)

aham


----------



## libatolvaj (2012 Február 15)

na kíváncsi leszek erre én


----------



## libatolvaj (2012 Február 15)

12 köll még


----------



## libatolvaj (2012 Február 15)

vagy 11?


----------



## libatolvaj (2012 Február 15)

fele már meg is van?


----------



## libatolvaj (2012 Február 15)

kilenc


----------



## libatolvaj (2012 Február 15)

nyolc


----------



## libatolvaj (2012 Február 15)

hét


----------



## libatolvaj (2012 Február 15)

hat


----------



## libatolvaj (2012 Február 15)

öt még


----------



## libatolvaj (2012 Február 15)

quattro


----------



## libatolvaj (2012 Február 15)

tre


----------



## libatolvaj (2012 Február 15)

kettő


----------



## libatolvaj (2012 Február 15)

egy


----------



## bunda (2012 Február 15)

Még 16 értelmes hozzászólás. Hogy fog ez összejönni!?


----------



## kakszi (2012 Február 15)

köszi


----------



## chelsea11 (2012 Február 15)

aha


----------



## chelsea11 (2012 Február 15)

második


----------



## chelsea11 (2012 Február 15)

3.


----------



## chelsea11 (2012 Február 15)

4.


----------



## chelsea11 (2012 Február 15)

5


----------



## chelsea11 (2012 Február 15)

6


----------



## chelsea11 (2012 Február 15)

8


----------



## chelsea11 (2012 Február 15)

a kilencedik


----------



## chelsea11 (2012 Február 15)

10.


----------



## chelsea11 (2012 Február 15)

na megvolt a fele


----------



## chelsea11 (2012 Február 15)

12.


----------



## chelsea11 (2012 Február 15)

13


----------



## chelsea11 (2012 Február 15)

14


----------



## chelsea11 (2012 Február 15)

tizenöt


----------



## chelsea11 (2012 Február 15)

16


----------



## chelsea11 (2012 Február 15)

tizenhetedik


----------



## chelsea11 (2012 Február 15)

még kettő


----------



## chelsea11 (2012 Február 15)

már csak egy


----------



## chelsea11 (2012 Február 15)

és itt a vége.


----------



## chelsea11 (2012 Február 15)

elég kevés értelme van amúgy


----------



## chelsea11 (2012 Február 15)

nem lehet a semmiből 20értelmes hozzászólást adni


----------



## punish3r (2012 Február 15)

hi.


----------



## punish3r (2012 Február 15)

hali


----------



## punish3r (2012 Február 15)

hey


----------



## punish3r (2012 Február 15)

csocsi


----------



## punish3r (2012 Február 15)

aloha


----------



## punish3r (2012 Február 15)

ahoy


----------



## punish3r (2012 Február 15)

bonjour


----------



## punish3r (2012 Február 15)

szia


----------



## punish3r (2012 Február 15)

hello


----------



## punish3r (2012 Február 15)

szevasz


----------



## punish3r (2012 Február 15)

pacsi


----------



## punish3r (2012 Február 15)

csoki


----------



## punish3r (2012 Február 15)

csumi


----------



## punish3r (2012 Február 15)

szervusz


----------



## punish3r (2012 Február 15)

12345


----------



## punish3r (2012 Február 15)

678910


----------



## punish3r (2012 Február 15)

abc


----------



## punish3r (2012 Február 15)

def


----------



## punish3r (2012 Február 15)

ghi


----------



## punish3r (2012 Február 15)

efg


----------



## punish3r (2012 Február 15)

hij


----------



## punish3r (2012 Február 15)

klm


----------



## PiciJuju (2012 Február 15)




----------



## PiciJuju (2012 Február 15)




----------



## PiciJuju (2012 Február 15)

:d


----------



## PiciJuju (2012 Február 15)




----------



## PiciJuju (2012 Február 15)




----------



## PiciJuju (2012 Február 15)




----------



## PiciJuju (2012 Február 15)

:!:


----------



## PiciJuju (2012 Február 15)

a


----------



## PiciJuju (2012 Február 15)

c


----------



## PiciJuju (2012 Február 15)

v


----------



## PiciJuju (2012 Február 15)

bbb


----------



## PiciJuju (2012 Február 15)

hkh


----------



## PiciJuju (2012 Február 15)

klj


----------



## PiciJuju (2012 Február 15)

12


----------



## PiciJuju (2012 Február 15)

kkj


----------



## PiciJuju (2012 Február 15)

vfg


----------



## PiciJuju (2012 Február 15)

uiz


----------



## PiciJuju (2012 Február 15)

klk


----------



## PiciJuju (2012 Február 15)

sf


----------



## PiciJuju (2012 Február 15)

lléá


----------



## PiciJuju (2012 Február 15)

hhj


----------



## ecsediandrea (2012 Február 15)

aha


----------



## PiciJuju (2012 Február 15)

jjk


----------



## PiciJuju (2012 Február 15)

jlké


----------



## PiciJuju (2012 Február 15)

adfg


----------



## PiciJuju (2012 Február 15)

lkm


----------



## PiciJuju (2012 Február 15)

skl


----------



## PiciJuju (2012 Február 15)

cvb


----------



## PiciJuju (2012 Február 15)

fgh


----------



## PiciJuju (2012 Február 15)

ljb


----------



## PiciJuju (2012 Február 15)

hlkn


----------



## PiciJuju (2012 Február 15)

llkk


----------



## PiciJuju (2012 Február 15)

élk


----------



## PiciJuju (2012 Február 15)

ékh


----------



## Pókháló03 (2012 Február 15)

Szaisztok!

szép estét mindenkinek


----------



## Pókháló03 (2012 Február 15)

Üdv nektek!


----------



## Pókháló03 (2012 Február 15)

Jó itt lenni.


----------



## Pókháló03 (2012 Február 15)

Zrínyi matek versenyre keresek feladatlapokat.


----------



## Pókháló03 (2012 Február 15)

5.-es érdekelne


----------



## Pókháló03 (2012 Február 15)

5


----------



## Afonya (2012 Február 15)

megpróbálom összeszedni minden bátorságom
és a 20 hozzászólást


----------



## Afonya (2012 Február 15)

1


----------



## Afonya (2012 Február 15)

2


----------



## Afonya (2012 Február 15)

3


----------



## Afonya (2012 Február 15)

4


----------



## Afonya (2012 Február 15)

5


----------



## Afonya (2012 Február 15)

6


----------



## Afonya (2012 Február 15)

7


----------



## Afonya (2012 Február 15)

8


----------



## Afonya (2012 Február 15)

9


----------



## Afonya (2012 Február 15)

10


----------



## Afonya (2012 Február 15)

11


----------



## Afonya (2012 Február 15)

12


----------



## Afonya (2012 Február 15)

13


----------



## Afonya (2012 Február 15)

14


----------



## Afonya (2012 Február 15)

15


----------



## Afonya (2012 Február 15)

16


----------



## Afonya (2012 Február 15)

17


----------



## Afonya (2012 Február 15)

18


----------



## Afonya (2012 Február 15)

19


----------



## PSR-630 (2012 Február 16)

1


----------



## PSR-630 (2012 Február 16)

2


----------



## PSR-630 (2012 Február 16)

3


----------



## PSR-630 (2012 Február 16)

4


----------



## PSR-630 (2012 Február 16)

5


----------



## PSR-630 (2012 Február 16)

6


----------



## PSR-630 (2012 Február 16)

7


----------



## PSR-630 (2012 Február 16)

8


----------



## PSR-630 (2012 Február 16)

9


----------



## PSR-630 (2012 Február 16)

10


----------



## PSR-630 (2012 Február 16)

11


----------



## PSR-630 (2012 Február 16)

12


----------



## PSR-630 (2012 Február 16)

13


----------



## PSR-630 (2012 Február 16)

14


----------



## PSR-630 (2012 Február 16)

15


----------



## PSR-630 (2012 Február 16)

16


----------



## PSR-630 (2012 Február 16)

17


----------



## PSR-630 (2012 Február 16)

18


----------



## PSR-630 (2012 Február 16)

19


----------



## PSR-630 (2012 Február 16)

Üdvözlet TMiklósról


----------



## buckfast (2012 Február 16)

szamoljuk megegyszer
1


----------



## buckfast (2012 Február 16)

2


----------



## buckfast (2012 Február 16)

3


----------



## buckfast (2012 Február 16)

4


----------



## buckfast (2012 Február 16)

5


----------



## buckfast (2012 Február 16)

6


----------



## buckfast (2012 Február 16)

7


----------



## buckfast (2012 Február 16)

8


----------



## buckfast (2012 Február 16)

9


----------



## buckfast (2012 Február 16)

10


----------



## buckfast (2012 Február 16)

11


----------



## buckfast (2012 Február 16)

12


----------



## buckfast (2012 Február 16)

13


----------



## buckfast (2012 Február 16)

14


----------



## buckfast (2012 Február 16)

15


----------



## buckfast (2012 Február 16)

16


----------



## buckfast (2012 Február 16)

17


----------



## buckfast (2012 Február 16)

18


----------



## buckfast (2012 Február 16)

19


----------



## buckfast (2012 Február 16)

20


----------



## buckfast (2012 Február 16)

21, making sure


----------



## benjig (2012 Február 16)

1


----------



## benjig (2012 Február 16)

2


----------



## benjig (2012 Február 16)

3   :


----------



## benjig (2012 Február 16)

4


----------



## benjig (2012 Február 16)

5 (1/4 ok)


----------



## benjig (2012 Február 16)

6


----------



## benjig (2012 Február 16)

7


----------



## benjig (2012 Február 16)

8http://www.canadahun.com/forum/images/smilies/confused.gif


----------



## benjig (2012 Február 16)

9


----------



## benjig (2012 Február 16)

10 (1/2 ok)


----------



## benjig (2012 Február 16)

11


----------



## benjig (2012 Február 16)

\\m/ 12


----------



## benjig (2012 Február 16)

13 :butt: :lol:


----------



## benjig (2012 Február 16)

14 
A radiológus magához hívatja a beteget:
- Van egy jó és egy rossz hírem, melyiket mondjam először?
- A rosszat, doktor úr!
- Rendben. A röntgenfelvételén egy nagy kiterjedésű, rosszindulatú tumor látszik!
- Hát ez szörnyű, és mi a jó hír?
- Photoshoppal el tudom tüntetni.


----------



## benjig (2012 Február 16)

15 (3/4) :33:
Embert elüti a vonat. Kiabál:
- A lábam, A LÁBAM!!!
Mozdonyvezető odasétál:
- Mit kiabál, nincs is lába!


----------



## benjig (2012 Február 16)

16

Kannibál harcosok leülnek enni a győztes csata után:
- Kérsz egy katonát?


----------



## benjig (2012 Február 16)

Két vasutas:
- Képzeld! Tegnap találtam egy gyönörű nőt a töltés oldalában és órákon át szeretkeztünk.
- És be is kapta.
- Sajnos feje az nem volt.


----------



## benjig (2012 Február 16)

Két számítástechnikus beszélget:
- Szia! Kölcsön adnál 1000 Ft-ot?
- Adok 1024-et, hogy kerek legyen!


----------



## benjig (2012 Február 16)

Nem vagyok hülye, csak van a fejemben néhány bad sector.


----------



## benjig (2012 Február 16)

:656: 20 :!: 
A székely és a felesége vacsoráznak. A nő magára borítja a pardicsomos szószt. Azt mondja a férjének:
- Most nézz rám! Úgy nézek ki, mint egy disznó!
- Ja! Meg még le is etted magad!


----------



## benjig (2012 Február 16)

21 Székely fiú javítja a zsindelyt a tetőn, megcsúszik, kiabál erősen lefelé:
- Idesapám! Fogjon meg! Leesek!
- No! Oszt nincs elég hely?


----------



## benjig (2012 Február 16)

Két székely beszélget:
- Hé szomszéd, miért van annak a disznónak három lába?
- Mit gondol kend, majd levágom az egészet egy bableves miatt!


----------



## szucsgellert (2012 Február 16)

haho


----------



## szucsgellert (2012 Február 16)

Ha valaki tüsszent, azért mondjuk, hogy "Egészségedre!", mert olyankor az ember szíve
megáll egy ezred-másodpercre.


----------



## szucsgellert (2012 Február 16)

Máltán azokon a kéttornyú templomokon, melyeken két toronyóra is van, szándékosan
különböző időt mutatnak az órák. Ennek a hagyománynak egy babona az alapja, mégpedig
az Ördögöt akarják megtéveszteni, hogy ne tudja, mikor jön el az Ő ideje.


----------



## szucsgellert (2012 Február 16)

Kanada, azaz Canada indián szó, jelentése: nagy falu.


----------



## szucsgellert (2012 Február 16)

A szőrös láb anyai ágról örökölhető.


----------



## szucsgellert (2012 Február 16)

A Piroska és a farkas c. meséskönyvet 1990-ben több kaliforniai iskolában is betiltották,
mert volt benne egy kép, melyen Piroska kosarába jól láthatóan egy üveg bort rajzoltak.


----------



## szucsgellert (2012 Február 16)

Átlagosan kéthetente kihal egy nyelv.


----------



## szucsgellert (2012 Február 16)

Az afrikai szívorrú denevérnek olyan kifinomult a hallása, hogy közel két méter távolságból
meghallja, ha egy bogár mászik a homokon.


----------



## szucsgellert (2012 Február 16)

A patkány tüsszentése nem tartalmaz baktériumot.


----------



## szucsgellert (2012 Február 16)

A világon másodpercenként eladnak egy Barbie babát.


----------



## szucsgellert (2012 Február 16)

Az ember élete folyamán átlagosan 23 ezer liter nyálat termel, amivel meg lehetne tölteni
két fürdőmedencét.
A lány tücsök képes több mint hat kilométerről meghallani a fiú tücsök ciripelését.


----------



## szucsgellert (2012 Február 16)

A pálcikás jégkrémet a 11 éves Fank Epperson találta fel 1905-ben. Véletlenül kintfelejtett
egy pohár üdítőt, egy keverőpálcával a hidegben, és másnap reggelre az ital ráfagyott a
pálcikára.


----------



## szucsgellert (2012 Február 16)

A pálcikás jégkrémet a 11 éves Fank Epperson találta fel 1905-ben. Véletlenül kintfelejtett
egy pohár üdítőt, egy keverőpálcával a hidegben, és másnap reggelre az ital ráfagyott a
pálcikára.


----------



## szucsgellert (2012 Február 16)

Ha sosem vagy szomjas, akkor többet kell innod. A kiszáradásra a test válaszul fefüggeszti
a szomjúság érzetet.


----------



## szucsgellert (2012 Február 16)

New York városában naponta átlagban 311 embert harapnak meg patkányok. Emellett
évente 1519 lakost harapnak meg polgártársai.


----------



## szucsgellert (2012 Február 16)

Amikor a McDonald's 1994-ben éttermet nyitott Kuvait városban, 15000-en álltak sorba a
nyitáskor. Az autós kiszolgáló rész előtt a kocsisor 11 km hosszú volt.


----------



## szucsgellert (2012 Február 16)

Az írott történelem legnagyobb orgiáját ie. 200-ban, Rómában tartották, mintegy 7000
résztvevővel.


----------



## szucsgellert (2012 Február 16)

Egy házilégy percenként 20000-et verdes a szárnyával.


----------



## szucsgellert (2012 Február 16)

San Salvadorban az ittas vezetők sortűz általi halálra ítélhetők.


----------



## szucsgellert (2012 Február 16)

Évszázadokkal ezelőtt Londonban, a taverna vendége ellenőrizhette a borospincét, hogy
nem vizezik-e a bort. Ha a tulaj ezt megtagadta, még akár börtönbüntetést is kaphatott.


----------

